# Blindfold Accomplishment Thread



## qqwref (Oct 11, 2007)

I don't see one stickied already, so why not  Post any blindfold or multi-blindfold accomplishments here that you want, especially if you want to keep them separate from the normal speed accomplishments. Please post hundredths if you have them, I'm making a multiple blindfold record list, and I'm interested in getting as many decimal places as you have


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 11, 2007)

Unless I am wrong I believe I am the first to successfully solve the 6x6x6 cube blindfolded. I know my time will be destroyed in short order by Matyas or Daniel Beyer or someone once the Olympicubes come out, but I am happy to be the first!

Chris


----------



## edd5190 (Oct 11, 2007)

Whoohoo! First 2 cubes BLD done in 8:47.75 mins. Though on the second cube, only half of the edges were mispermuted. Is that lucky?


----------



## Jack (Oct 11, 2007)

Finally finding a memory system I am good at (letters for EP, visual for the rest) in BLD, on my first try I got 3:18.77 (previous record was 4:37)! Also sub 30 average in OH, sub 18 in 3x3x3. I also just got my first sub 1 min. solve on the 4x4x4, which I am really happy about. Also a pretty fast speed BLD solve. Also a sub 30 fewest moves. Yes, I have made a lot of accomplishments recently!


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 11, 2007)

> I know my time will be destroyed in short order


 will probably contradict


> once the Olympicubes come out


. The Olympic cubes have been "almost" on the market for years now. Some people think they will never be available.

I am really glad you got it so soon. I saw your first attempt in the lobby of the Novotel and was pleasantly surprised by your happy reaction when you got it "almost". If I would have been so close after all that time I would have probably been either mad or sad about not getting it.


----------



## edd5190 (Oct 14, 2007)

2:46 BLD in front of a couple people at a party, then later a OH BLD in 5:35.
Visitors just got here so I might do another one in a bit


----------



## Hubdra (Oct 15, 2007)

I just completed my first BLD solve ever, 3:46.41 on a 2x2  I can't wait to work my way up to 3x3 lol


----------



## adragast (Oct 16, 2007)

I just solved my first 3x3 cube blindfolded this week end. I did not even time it, I was so sure I would mix it up...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 22, 2007)

My first time going under 20 minutes on a 4x4x4 BLD solve. For this week's competition. (19:50.70 - I just barely made it.) For a long time this seemed like an impossible barrier to break, so it's nice to finally break it. Next I have to go for sub-15 minutes. (That's going to be LOTS harder.) I did both 4x4x4 BLD solves back to back (and got them both ), only taking enough time to perform the second scramble in between. It's interesting - I find it much easier to do the second one when I do two in a row. Any problems with confusion of memory are more than overcome by the fact that figuring out where the pieces are supposed to go is still fresh in my mind, and therefore easier.

I realize that this still means that Chris will beat me by at least a factor of 3 (and if Mátyás competes, he might even beat me by a factor of 4!), but hey, it's good for me.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 23, 2007)

Congrats Mike, that is amazing! I think that if you are in the factor 3-to-4 range of Mátiás and can do 100% success rate in a competition you are among the worlds best!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 23, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> Congrats Mike, that is amazing! I think that if you are in the factor 3-to-4 range of Mátiás and can do 100% success rate in a competition you are among the worlds best!



Oops - it looks like I spoke too soon. Mátyás easily exceeded 4 times my speed (on the exact same scramble), and it looks quite possible he could beat me by a factor of 5 on a lucky scramble now. 

But thanks - it did feel really good to do it.


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey Mike,

Congrats on sub-20 for 4x4 BLD! I remember that being a very big barrier to break for me as well. From what I remember though it's not too hard after the first sub-20, with some practice, to get consistently sub-20 for 4x4 BLD. Also sub-15 is not as far away as you might think. Just improve your memo by 2:30 and your solving by 2:30. I know that may sound like a lot right at first, but it's not like improving a speed solve solution by 5 minutes. Just improve each stage (memo and execution) by half the amount you want to improve overall. Makes it easier to think about that way.

Seriously though congratulations! That is a big milestone to pass!

Chris


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 26, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> Congrats Mike, that is amazing! I think that if you are in the factor 3-to-4 range of Mátiás and can do 100% success rate in a competition you are among the worlds best!



Arnaud by your criteria only Matyas can be counted among the world's best. Although that is obvious it is still discouraging for everyone else practicing big cube BLD ;-)

Seriously though I still don't think people realize exactly how much faster Matyas is at BLD than everyone else. The best comparison I can make is someone winning the world competition main event by an average of 6.23 seconds.

Although it is easy for Matyas, for us regular humans I think a 100% success rate on the bigger cubes is exceedingly difficult, much more so than the 3x3x3. That is just my opinion of course. Right now, simply solving a 4x4x4 BLD successfully in competition puts you in the top 10 all time. Food for thought.

Chris


----------



## joey (Oct 26, 2007)

cmhardw said:


> *Seriously though I still don't think people realize exactly how much faster Matyas is at BLD than everyone else.*


I certainly do. Sub-40 for 3x3 BLD. That is fast, very fast. Other people hope for that for memo.



cmhardw said:


> Although it is easy for Matyas, for us regular humans I think a 100% success rate on the bigger cubes is exceedingly difficult, much more so than the 3x3x3.


Remember, unfortuneatly Matyas did DNF a 5x5 BLD at WC 07.



cmhardw said:


> Food for thought.


I am hungry!


----------



## tim (Oct 28, 2007)

Done 3 cubes blindfolded on a stackmat timer. sub-7 should be possible with more practice.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 31, 2007)

> I think that if you are in the factor 3-to-4 range of Mátiás and can do 100% success rate in a competition you are among the worlds best!
> Arnaud by your criteria only Matyas can be counted among the world's best.


I only said that if you fit those criteria, I consider someone to be among the best of the world. I never said that you couldn't be among the best of the world if you don't fit those criteria. Let me give some other criteria:
If you can solve > 10 cubes on multiple blind (13 out of 14): You are among the best.
If you can solve a > 5x5x5 (6x6x6): You are among the best.
If you can do an average of 12 (only 1 or no DNF): You are among the best.
Any other criteria?



> Although it is easy for Matyas, for us regular humans I think a 100% success rate on the bigger cubes is exceedingly difficult, much more so than the 3x3x3


Well, than Mátyás is a regular human because he has a 100% on 3x3x3, but not on 5x5x5.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 1, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> I only said that if you fit those criteria, I consider someone to be among the best of the world. I never said that you couldn't be among the best of the world if you don't fit those criteria.



Hi Arnaud, if I came across as upset or anything that wasn't my intent, I just thought it was funny that your original criteria only included Matyas ;-) It does seem though, at least officially, that at least one successful solve for either 4x4 or 5x5 BLD puts you in the World's best. This may change as big cube BLD becomes more popular, but at least for official competitions the standard is for success right now rather than time or accuracy rate.

Also though if you look at István Kocza and count his more recent 4x4x4 BLD solves you can count him as well since he currently has a 100% success rate for 4x4 BLD.



> Well, than Mátyás is a regular human because he has a 100% on 3x3x3, but not on 5x5x5.



But he does have a 100% success rate on 4x4x4 BLD which I think is incredible. Also Bernett Orlando and Yumu Tabuchi each have a 100% success rate on the big cubes but they have only officially done 1 attempt.

Either way I still think 100% success rate is incredible on the bigger cubes, even if it's not the 5x5x5.

Chris


----------



## tim (Nov 1, 2007)

solved 6 3x3x3 + 1 2x2x2 blindfolded in 32:34.96 minutes. 20 minutes memorization.
two (ugly ) pictures, right before and after the attempt


----------



## joey (Nov 1, 2007)

tim said:


> solved 6 3x3x3 + 1 2x2x2 blindfolded in 32:34.96 minutes. 20 minutes memorization.



I know at the time of speaking I am talking to you on MSN, but I want everyone to understand how great I think this is!


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 2, 2007)

Just to be sure: You did those 6 3x3x3 blindfolded also? 
More serious: If you did them like multiple blind, not like 6 times a single blindfold, that is astonishing!


----------



## tim (Nov 2, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> Just to be sure: You did those 6 3x3x3 blindfolded also?
> More serious: If you did them like multiple blind, not like 6 times a single blindfold, that is astonishing!



multi bld of course . It could've been sub-30 easily with a faster execution, but i went slow to be safe .


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 2, 2007)

6 cubes in that time makes you the number two of the world! and it would make this solve the 4th solve ever!

Only 1 person above you on both lists, so you know what you should do next


----------



## Johannes91 (Nov 2, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> 6 cubes in that time makes you the number two of the world!


It _would_ make, if it was official.
http://www.speedcubing.com/records/


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 4, 2007)

2:33.45 BLD. My previous best was over 2:50. Memorization was 1:07, which is pretty good for me, but not extremely unusual. I just thought hard about trying to keep thinking ahead and moving, and all of a sudden this happened! I've been stuck at just under 3 minutes for a long time, so this is really nice - I hope I get more like this.

I must admit it was a fairly easy scramble. Unfortunately, I don't know the scramble, since I just randomly scrambled it. (I wasn't expecting such a good time.) But it wasn't officially lucky - 4 CO, 10 EO, 5 CP, 10 EP.


----------



## jeff081692 (Nov 7, 2007)

I did my first attempt of a 2x2x2 BLD earlier today and actually did it. I wasn't really interested in BLD but yesterday I watched a guide on youtube and today I tried it for fun. Its not a big accomplishment for some people but it is for me.


----------



## TheBB (Nov 17, 2007)

I was on my way to bed about an hour ago, but figured I'd try multi BLD, for the first time ever, before I went. I managed 2/4. Exhaustion really got the better of me near the end (I DNFed the last two). I should try this when I'm more awake next time.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 17, 2007)

A couple of days ago I got my first ever "pure" average of 10 for 3x3x3 BLD - 12 solves with zero DNFs! It was about 3:44 average. It was nice to finally have one where I could throw out my high time, instead of just throwing out a DNF.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 22, 2007)

Just did my first 4x4 BLD. 18:45.92. It was probably 10 seconds faster, but my screensaver locked me out of my computer. I had to log back in and then stop the timer...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 23, 2007)

masterofthebass said:


> Just did my first 4x4 BLD. 18:45.92. It was probably 10 seconds faster, but my screensaver locked me out of my computer. I had to log back in and then stop the timer...



Congratulations, Dan!!! You didn't quite beat my best time (17:05.05). But you probably will with your second solve, just like everyone else.  Very awesome first successful time!


----------



## TheBB (Nov 24, 2007)

I did a BLD average of 12 today. Aim: Sub 4.

The average?

3:59.70


----------



## Kristoffer (Nov 27, 2007)

Started solving 2x2 blindfolded today and my currently best 47 secs (lucky), avg. around 1min 30 secs.. hopefully this will give me good advantage when I will start on 3x3 blindfold.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 3, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=NimkgV4xhXk
Finally!


----------



## edd5190 (Dec 5, 2007)

1:39.13 BLD. Yay! If I remember correctly there were 7 misoriented corners, 8 misoriented edges, 5 misplaced corners, and 10 misplaced edges. Rather easy... Sub-100!  Next goals are sub-95 then sub-90, then sub-60 XD


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 6, 2007)

I solved a 3x3x3 BLD this morning using M2 for edges and commutators for corners like Chris Hardwick described. I also used 1-syllable words to memorize it all, making them up on the fly. (That was a mistake - it's too many and too long for auditory memory - but I didn't have a better way to memorize M2, so that's what I used. I'll try it again with Roman Room for the edges and still 1-syllable words for the corners and see how much better that goes.) Anyway, it was 10:40 (memorization was 4:30), but at least it was solved. I had a DNF right after that with just 3 corners cycled the wrong direction that was 8:30 and had parity, so I could get a lot faster with it.

I also solved a 4x4x4 BLD last night in 18:06.98 using r2 for edges with commutators to solve the middle slice edges (as Daniel Beyer suggested for an interesting possibility). Since my best ever 4x4x4 BLD time is 17:05, that's actually pretty fast for me. I had quite a few moments of indecision as to how to proceed in that solve, so it seems like it could get a lot faster that way.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 6, 2007)

Average: 2:12.43
Individual Times: 2:10.23, 2:06.18, 2:33.94, 2:03.35, 2:18.40, 1:44.11, 2:03.14, (DNF), (1:39.98), 2:03.07, 1:50.81, 3:11.07

So close to a BLD avg. First attempt. The last one I kinda gave up on, but wanted to make sure I got it. 99.98 is almost the closest time under 100 and a new PB!


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 7, 2007)

What do you mean: "So close to a BLD avg."? This was a BLD avg. You do 12 solves because you have to cancel the best and worse!

You are starting to become pretty good all-round masterofthebass. Getting sub-2 blindfolded is pretty hard. Doing it while still accurate is really hard!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 7, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> What do you mean: "So close to a BLD avg."? This was a BLD avg. You do 12 solves because you have to cancel the best and worse!
> 
> You are starting to become pretty good all-round masterofthebass. Getting sub-2 blindfolded is pretty hard. Doing it while still accurate is really hard!



I agree, if you keep improving like this, you might even become the next Mátyás. Arnaud, did you see his latest 4x4x4 BLD? If it were official, it would put him 3rd in the world, despite the fact that he only did his first 4x4x4 BLD a couple of weeks ago! And his 3x3x3 BLD average puts him in the top 10 on the unofficial list.

As for my accomplishments, I beat my best ever 4x4x4 BLD time last night - 15:16.56, almost 2 minutes better than my previous best (but still 5 minutes slower than Dan). I did it with r2 and commutators for the middle slice edges - it really can work well!


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 7, 2007)

My BLD philosophy is this. I shoot for really good times right off the bat, and hope for good times. I did this for the 3x3. My first successful solve was sub 3:30 (I think). For the 4x4, my first real attempt was around 28, and I thought, wow... this feels way too slow. I just practiced speed until I was able to do it at that speed. I think that execution is my strongpoint for BLD. My 3x3 times are around a minute (not too great, but good enough). And my 4x4 is around 5 min. My memo system allows for almost no pauses. It takes longer to memorize for the longer sequences, but if I can remember all the color pairs, I can execute edges fairly fast.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 7, 2007)

masterofthebass said:


> My BLD philosophy is this. I shoot for really good times right off the bat, and hope for good times. I did this for the 3x3. My first successful solve was sub 3:30 (I think).



That's just ... astonishing. I still think Tyson Mao's 6 minute first successful 3x3x3 BLD was unbelievable. I'm still happy with a 3:30 time, after 9 months of working on BLD. Maybe I just need to get less satisfied with my times.


----------



## joey (Dec 7, 2007)

Mike, I know you can go faster than that. You can memo a cube in 40s, you just have to believe you can. I did, and now I can.

[size=-10]this post sounds a little wierd, but im just saying go for it!!![/size]


----------



## tim (Dec 11, 2007)

I solved 7 3x3 + 1 4x4 + 1 2x2 blindfolded in 44 minutes. Memorization took me about 24 minutes. Unfortunately the 4x4 was off by one 3-cycle centers. I forgot one image and wasted about 2 minutes to figure out which image i forgot. In the end i had to guess and... guessed wrong.

I almost forgot to post this: 5 cubes blindfolded in 13:24 minutes.


----------



## hdskull (Dec 11, 2007)

tim said:


> I almost forgot to post this: 5 cubes blindfolded in 13:24 minutes.



That's very amazing, if you can do the same for 15 cubes, u'd beat Matyas!


----------



## malcolm (Dec 11, 2007)

Sub 3 blind time - 2:49.91!


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 13, 2007)

So if I need a crazy blindfolded method, I go to Germany and talk to Stefan.
If I need to see crazy single blind, I go to Germany and talk to Kai.
If I need to see a crazy multi_blind, I go to Germany and talk to Tim.

Guess where I am going tomorrow

(and I think Dan finally got a sub-2 average on 5x5x5, but 3x3x3_bf will follow next week)


----------



## tim (Dec 13, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> So if I need a crazy blindfolded method, I go to Germany and talk to Stefan.
> If I need to see crazy single blind, I go to Germany and talk to Kai.
> If I need to see a crazy multi_blind, I go to Germany and talk to Tim.



For the last two points you better should go to Hungary .


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 14, 2007)

tim said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > So if I need a crazy blindfolded method, I go to Germany and talk to Stefan.
> ...



Actually, it hadn't occurred to me until I saw your time for this show up on speedcubing.com. Your pace on these 8 cubes is not very far off of Mátyás's. In competition, his average per cube on his 15 was around 3:05 per cube; your average here was about 3:20 per cube. You're amazingly close to that Hungarian's per-cube time!


----------



## tim (Dec 16, 2007)

Mike Hughey said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...



There are two reasons why you can't compare these times:
1.) 15 cubes are almost twice as much to memorize as 8 cubes. And you can't memorize in linear time. If i would be able to solve 15 cubes i could never solve them in less than 1.5 hours.
2.) Mátyás's attempt was an official one. I did this attempt at home listening to my favourite music. That makes a huge difference.

So i'm far away from being close to Mátyás's times.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 17, 2007)

Average: 19:27.77

Fastest Time: 15:16.56
Slowest Time: DNF

Individual Times: 17:18.90, 20:14.55, 21:24.34, 18:06.98, (15:16.56), 24:09.57, 22:14.30, 17:08.23, 18:11.98, 18:42.34, 17:06.54, (DNF)

4x4x4 BLD average!

Well, okay, so this really doesn't count at all, since it was over a period of nearly 2 weeks (for my 3x3x3 BLD averages, I've always done them all in one sitting - I don't think they should count otherwise). But still, I can't believe I actually got 11 in a row correct!!! I was pretty disappointed with the 12th one - I was hoping for a clean average. And it happened on Ryan Heise's competition (I got 2 DNFs in a row), so I only had one solve there. I've been tempted to comment on this streak for the past week, but I resisted until I was done because I didn't want to jinx it. The streak started with my second ever attempt using r2 + commutators. It seems to be a very high accuracy method (for me, at least).


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 18, 2007)

Amazing Mike!

Are you the first person ever to do a 4x4x4_bf average of 12?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 18, 2007)

Apparently there isn't a category for it at speedcubing.com yet, so it's hard to tell. Anyway, I'm not planning on trying to submit it, since like I say I don't think it should count unless it's all done together in a single session. And surely that would have been much harder than what I did (memorization is much harder when it's all in a row). (Not to mention it would take over 4 hours, including time to scramble, etc.)

Still, it was amazing during the streak having every single solve turn out good.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 23, 2007)

4x4x4 BLD: 14:04.64. 7:10 memorization time. I took Chris Hardwick's advice and just focused on moving as fast as I possibly could the whole time - this was the first time I tried it. I got very lucky, I think, because it was really easy to memorize (this is one of my fastest memorization times as well), and my memory was really secure. It was a little easy, but not outrageously so - 8 centers in the right place, and 2 edges in the right place; corners were maybe a little easy (2 3-cycles CP; 5 CO). There were only 2 cycles in edge permutation, so that was pretty easy as well, and the middle slice edges were clumped together, which makes it faster with an r2/commutator mixed approach like I use. It was also nice because there was just one obvious way to orient the cube, so I didn't waste any time deciding which way to go.

But even if it was kind of easy, I'm very happy that I finally cracked the 15 minute barrier!

Edit: My second attempt at going as fast as I can: 14:46.80. Again 7:10 memorization time. (I'm consistent!) Finally I'm getting respectable times at this. Still not especially good, but at least it's now respectable. Thank you so much Chris for the suggestion!


----------



## Jacco (Dec 23, 2007)

I finally did a 3x3 blindfolded yesterday! 24 minutes though, but I'm working on it.
*[edit]*Just got my second 3x3 blindfolded, 17 minutes! =)


----------



## tim (Dec 24, 2007)

Mike Hughey said:


> 4x4x4 BLD: 14:04.64. 7:10 memorization time. I took Chris Hardwick's advice and just focused on moving as fast as I possibly could the whole time - this was the first time I tried it. I got very lucky, I think, because it was really easy to memorize (this is one of my fastest memorization times as well), and my memory was really secure. It was a little easy, but not outrageously so - 8 centers in the right place, and 2 edges in the right place; corners were maybe a little easy (2 3-cycles CP; 5 CO). There were only 2 cycles in edge permutation, so that was pretty easy as well, and the middle slice edges were clumped together, which makes it faster with an r2/commutator mixed approach like I use. It was also nice because there was just one obvious way to orient the cube, so I didn't waste any time deciding which way to go.
> 
> But even if it was kind of easy, I'm very happy that I finally cracked the 15 minute barrier!
> 
> Edit: My second attempt at going as fast as I can: 14:46.80. Again 7:10 memorization time. (I'm consistent!) Finally I'm getting respectable times at this. Still not especially good, but at least it's now respectable. Thank you so much Chris for the suggestion!



very nice, mike . I also got a new PB yesterday: 8:32 minutes (about 3:30 minutes memorization). I had several sub-9 DNFs before that, but was very unlucky every time.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 24, 2007)

tim said:


> very nice, mike . I also got a new PB yesterday: 8:32 minutes (about 3:30 minutes memorization). I had several sub-9 DNFs before that, but was very unlucky every time.



Wow! You're getting close to world record times now. It's amazing how fast you got good at this! Awesome job!


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 25, 2007)

Looks like 2008 is going to be the year bigcubes blind gets popular!

Amazing work Mike and Tim. I hope to join you next year as a big-cubes-blinder


----------



## Pedro (Dec 25, 2007)

did 4 cubes blindfolded 
video here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5ikLOHZY9g


----------



## tim (Dec 30, 2007)

solved 9/10 cubes blindfolded in 31 minutes (14 minutes memorization). One cube was off by two disoriented edges. I'll probably try this again in 2007 .


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 30, 2007)

Congratulations Tim! That's about the same time per cube (3 minutes) as Mátyás needs. I am already looking forward to the German Open!


----------



## joey (Jan 1, 2008)

The first time I solved a rubik's cube blindfolded in 2008, I get a new PB 
1:12.16


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 1, 2008)

That's great Joey. I really think you and Kai are going to join the top 5 next year.

In 2007 the record for 3x3x3 dropped 34 seconds (-38%), 4x4x4 dropped 2:38 (-33%), 5x5x5 dropped 16:14 (-62%) and multi-blind increased by 10 (+200%). I don't think we will see those kind of improvements ever again.

But 2008 might be the year that blindfolded (3x3x3, bigcubes and multi-blind) become very popular?


----------



## joey (Jan 1, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> That's great Joey. I really think you and Kai are going to join the top 5 next year.



Thanks Arnaud, those are kind words! I'm pretty sure tim will be up there with his mutlbld and 4x4 bld! So I am now learning an image system, so I can do multi-bld!


----------



## tim (Jan 1, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> ...and multi-blind increased by 10 (+200%). I don't think we will see those kind of improvements ever again.



It's not very unlikely, that the record will increase by another 200%. There are a few people on this planet who can do 30 or more cubes.



joey said:


> So I am now learning an image system, so I can do multi-bld!



You improved a lot over the last few weeks, i feel like holding you off from learning an image system .


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 1, 2008)

I agree that multi-blind can grow by another 10 cubes (25 in total), or even by another 200% (45 in total, not 30).

But I have not heard from anyone that has done > 15/15 cubes. Mátyás tried 20 just before Swedish Cube Day 2007 but got 19/20. Ryosuke Mondo tried 40, but he DNF'ed on more than half of them.


----------



## joey (Jan 1, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> But I have not heard from anyone that has done > 15/15 cubes.



Rowe Hessler did 17 cubes.


----------



## tim (Jan 1, 2008)

joey said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > But I have not heard from anyone that has done > 15/15 cubes.
> ...



I already dreamt of doing 30 cubes, does that count?

btw. multi bld is an expensive hobby...


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 1, 2008)

You are right Joey. I should have checked http://www.speedcubing.com/records/recs_bf_333num.html


----------



## philkt731 (Jan 1, 2008)

Right after I broke my BLD record for 3x33 with a 1:57, I broke it again with a 1:37.91!!! 0 oriented corners, 2 permuted corners, 2 placed edges


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 7, 2008)

I just broke my personal best 3x3x3 BLD time for a non-lucky solve, 1:14.71! I was using my new hybrid memorization method using letter pair images for edges and letter pair 1 syllable words for corners. I think with more training, and on a nice solve, that sub-60 might be possible for me! I never thought I would ever say that! :-D

Chris


----------



## Karthik (Jan 8, 2008)

New 3x3x3 BLD PB: 2:01.18
6 misoriented corners and two misoriented edges.Non lucky permutation.
Sub 2, here I come!


----------



## philkt731 (Jan 11, 2008)

3x3BLD: 1:35.33
D' F2 L2 U F' B D2 B L U' F' L2 D' U' L' B' U2 D2 B' U' D2 F' L' D' R'
Will racing alex yesterday on stickam. sweet time


----------



## Karthik (Jan 13, 2008)

tim said:


> - 16 cubes blindfolded in 1:10h, 40 minutes memo.


Awesome.What is your accuracy?Can you pull out one such performance in a competition?


----------



## joey (Jan 13, 2008)

karthikputhraya said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > - 16 cubes blindfolded in 1:10h, 40 minutes memo.
> ...


Just in case tim missed this, I believe it was his second attempt at 16 cubes. The first was 15/16 If I remember correctly.


----------



## tim (Jan 15, 2008)

joey said:


> karthikputhraya said:
> 
> 
> > tim said:
> ...



Yep, joey is right, 15/16 was my first attempt. And my accuracy is bad, i get only 4 out of 10 multi bld attempts right.


----------



## tim (Jan 16, 2008)

8:11 4x4 bld
and solved
12 cubes blindfolded in 35 minutes (19 minutes memorization). I'm quite happy about the time .


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 16, 2008)

I was getting quite embarrassed about the fact that I'm the only person to ever solve a big cube BLD in competition without having ever managed a 3x3x3 average (sighted) in less than 30 seconds. So I have been working on it to try to get a little better. I finally learned all the OLLs. I know I seem slow to be worrying about that, but I think it has really helped me. I'm still over 30 seconds average, but I'm having a lot more sub-30 solves, and I think it's just a matter of a few more weeks before I start to average sub-30. I haven't been practicing BLD so much lately because I've been working on the 3x3x3. Very strange for me. 



tim said:


> 8:11 4x4 bld
> and solved
> 12 cubes blindfolded in 35 minutes (19 minutes memorization). I'm quite happy about the time .



You're just amazing.


----------



## tim (Jan 16, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> I was getting quite embarrassed about the fact that I'm the only person to ever solve a big cube BLD in competition without having ever managed a 3x3x3 average (sighted) in less than 30 seconds. So I have been working on it to try to get a little better. I finally learned all the OLLs. I know I seem slow to be worrying about that, but I think it has really helped me. I'm still over 30 seconds average, but I'm having a lot more sub-30 solves, and I think it's just a matter of a few more weeks before I start to average sub-30. I haven't been practicing BLD so much lately because I've been working on the 3x3x3. Very strange for me.



mhh, i think you shouldn't care too much about learning full OLL. Speedcubing is all about going slow and looking ahead. I think you should practice your F2L first. You lose only 1-2s with 3LLL. (I'm sub-20 with 3LLL )


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jan 17, 2008)

> *Speed*cubing is all about *going slow* and looking ahead


Lol, just made me laugh for a bit.

anyway, Mike, how did you learn all your OLLs?!
Thats crazy, I'm not that much of a person for algorithms, only PLL's and some 3 look last layer OLL's(ones with edges oriented).
Algorithms take me a LONG time to get used to, but in the end they are fast.(except G Perms).

Well congratz and help


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 17, 2008)

Last Weekend i got my first ever Multi BLD of 9 cubes!!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 17, 2008)

tim said:


> mhh, i think you shouldn't care too much about learning full OLL. Speedcubing is all about going slow and looking ahead. I think you should practice your F2L first. You lose only 1-2s with 3LLL. (I'm sub-20 with 3LLL )



I know that you're right. But I had tried a good bit working on my F2L, and I just couldn't seem to make progress on it. And going for the OLLs was something I was able to do in a straightforward manner. And I found that by watching the cubies as they go through the OLLs, I actually learned some tricks that I can use for the F2L. And also, when I was learning the OLLs, I'd start by learning the first 6 or 7 moves, and then figuring out the last ones, and that seemed to help my "cube vision". I'm still over 30 seconds average, but I can tell I'm close to a big breakthrough - it's just a matter of practice now. Oh, and now that I've learned the OLLs, I can't use that as an excuse to put off working on my F2L. 

Lotsofsloths, I learned the OLLs using Kenneth's suggestion (although I had been doing it before he made the suggestion). I printed them all out, and then started doing solves. Whenever I got to an OLL I didn't know, I would look at the sheet and execute it. And after I solved the cube, I would then execute that OLL again on the solved cube as many times as were necessary to get it back to solved again. (Most are 3 or 4 cycles; some are a lot, though, so I probably know those better.)

One other reason why I learned all of the OLLs is so that I can use them for fewest moves. I know that a good fewest moves solution almost never needs them, but I have enough bad fewest moves solutions that knowing the OLLs can really help. Hopefully I'm starting to get good enough that I won't need them anymore, but it's nice to have them just in case.


----------



## Dene (Jan 17, 2008)

Yea, unfortunately Mr Hughey, progress from where you are is very slow, and will only get better with a lot of practise. Basically, the time it takes to execute algorithms is going to get you down to 23-24 seconds, then the rest is lookahead.


----------



## Karthik (Jan 19, 2008)

I tried to do an average of 12 cubes blindfolded.Couldn't succeed. 
114.76, 172.29, 111.77, 132.62, DNF, 115.14, DNF, 110.62, 147.04, 146.57, 151.95, 114.70
Both the DNFs were sub-2.
Still I am happy and I got a PB!
My head was reeling by the time I finished doing this.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 22, 2008)

Yay! I just got a successful 5x5x5 BLD solve in 13:34.16 including the memorization! I was using my new hybrid memorization method with images for centers and wings, and 1 syllable words for the inner 3x3x3 pieces. I think with more practice, and once I finish breaking in my new 5x5, that I might soon break 13 minutes.

Sub-10 minutes feels like such a long way away right now, but I'm one step closer now that I'm starting to get used to my new memorization method!

Chris


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations, Chris - that's great!

While we're on the subject of 5x5x5 BLD, I had my best ever solve last night, 32:50.64 including the memorization. I recently switched to incorporating breaking into new cycles into my memorization for r2 (which I use for the wings, except using commutators for pairs that include a middle slice piece), and it seems to help a bit, since execution is so much faster. I think that with more practice, I might soon break 30 minutes.

Sub-25 minutes feels like such a long way away right now, but I'm hoping to take a step closer next by quitting being lazy and going ahead and learning a permanent list of images for all my letter pairs.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 23, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Congratulations, Chris - that's great!
> 
> While we're on the subject of 5x5x5 BLD, I had my best ever solve last night, 32:50.64 including the memorization.



Hey Mike,

congrats on the 32 minute solve! It sounds like you are working really hard on big cubes BLD, I can easily see you breaking 30 minutes soon at your current pace. It seems at this point you already have a good method, it's just getting to the point where it is second nature will decrease the times.



> Sub-25 minutes feels like such a long way away right now, but I'm hoping to take a step closer next by quitting being lazy and going ahead and learning a permanent list of images for all my letter pairs.



I would definitely recommend learning fixed images for each letter pair. It saves on a lot of thinking time, and in my opinion makes recall a lot easier too. Also, with a good memo method you should blow right through the sub-30 barrier easy, and probably will be knocking on sub-20's door. I really think using fixed images is that much faster.

Also I just got a successful 1:07.07 3x3x3 BLD solve today, which is my new 3x3x3 pb! I was using my hybrid memorization method with letter pair images for edges and letter pair words for corners. I love this new memorization method, it's so easy to use! I still solve the 3x3x3 using strictly my 5x5x5 commutators, except for in certain very easy cases like already having a U perm or something.

Keep it up Mike, and we'll certainly have to talk big cube BLD again at the next competition we are both at!

Chris


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 23, 2008)

cmhardw said:


> Also I just got a successful 1:07.07 3x3x3 BLD solve today, which is my new 3x3x3 pb! I was using my hybrid memorization method with letter pair images for edges and letter pair words for corners. I love this new memorization method, it's so easy to use! I still solve the 3x3x3 using strictly my 5x5x5 commutators, except for in certain very easy cases like already having a U perm or something.


Awesome job!



cmhardw said:


> Keep it up Mike, and we'll certainly have to talk big cube BLD again at the next competition we are both at!


Thanks Chris, I look forward to it! And thanks very much for your encouragement. I'm really looking forward to seeing what memorizing images for each letter pair is going to do with my times. I'm hoping it will make a big difference. At the very least, it should smooth out the differences between my good and bad solve times. I just had a 4x4x4 BLD last night that was over 22 minutes, and a really bad one that was a DNF over 25 minutes; in both cases they were due to bad memorization problems, which were largely because I started memorizing the wrong wing piece in a couple of places and had to rememorize everything, but was made harder by my having some letter pairs I really had trouble thinking of an image for. So I suspect having a fixed set will really help me on the bad solves, especially.


----------



## tim (Jan 27, 2008)

3x3x3 blindfolded: Average of 12: 1:36.xx 

1:25.66 1:30.41 1:30.73 1:26.61 1:51.57 1:49.19 1:53.32 1:19.75 (DNF) 1:43.87 1:33.31 (1:16.51)

And: 3/4 cubes blindfolded in 9:36. I'll try to get a successful one tomorrow


----------



## MiloD (Jan 28, 2008)

> 3x3x3 blindfolded: Average of 12: 1:36.xx
> 
> 1:25.66 1:30.41 1:30.73 1:26.61 1:51.57 1:49.19 1:53.32 1:19.75 (DNF) 1:43.87 1:33.31 (1:16.51)
> 
> And: 3/4 cubes blindfolded in 9:36. I'll try to get a successful one tomorrow



holy crap

that is amazing. 

seriously, congratulations.


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 4, 2008)

13:25.97 successful 5x5x5 blindfolded solve tonight, which is my new personal best. I think the breakdown was roughly 6:55 memorizing and 6:30 solving. Sub-13 feels closer, sub-10 still feels miles away. Training for Chattahoochee 2008 and the US National record.

Chris


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 4, 2008)

A nice followup to Chris's entry: 13:03.50 successful 4x4x4 BLD solve, which is my new personal best. 6:10 memorizing. I feel like I made a real breakthrough - my 5 most recent attempts have been sub-15, and either solved or VERY close to solved. I suspect it has something to do with memorizing images for the letter pairs, even though I'm far from finished with it (a little less than halfway through the list).

I'm determined now to stay as fast with my 4x4x4 solves as Chris is with his 5x5x5 solves. That should be a realistic goal.


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 5, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> A nice followup to Chris's entry: 13:03.50 successful 4x4x4 BLD solve, which is my new personal best. 6:10 memorizing. I feel like I made a real breakthrough - my 5 most recent attempts have been sub-15, and either solved or VERY close to solved. I suspect it has something to do with memorizing images for the letter pairs, even though I'm far from finished with it (a little less than halfway through the list).
> 
> I'm determined now to stay as fast with my 4x4x4 solves as Chris is with his 5x5x5 solves. That should be a realistic goal.



Hey Mike,

Congrats on the new pb! I'm glad to hear that using memorized images is speeding up your times, I think having a set list of images makes it so much easier to both memorize and recall. I say stick with it and keep going till you have 100% of them prepared.

As for the staying pace with our times, I think your 4x4x4 times will pass my 5x5x5 times very quickly, especially since you're learning fixed images for each letter pair  I really think having a completed and well developed memory method like you're learning will make sub-10's fairly common for you for 4x4x4.

Congrats again on the pb, and keep BLD cubing!
Chris


----------



## joey (Feb 5, 2008)

Good work Mike and Chris, on your big-cube-blindfolded-news!

I got a 1:03 BLD two days ago!

Then I got a 1/3 multibld yesterday, with 2 misoriented edges on each cube. It was a memo error, because I just forgot to memorise those flipped edges. Total time was 13:10.10, I will get 3/3 soon, hopefully!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 5, 2008)

joey said:


> Good work Mike and Chris, on your big-cube-blindfolded-news!
> 
> I got a 1:03 BLD two days ago!
> 
> Then I got a 1/3 multibld yesterday, with 2 misoriented edges on each cube. It was a memo error, because I just forgot to memorise those flipped edges. Total time was 13:10.10, I will get 3/3 soon, hopefully!



Great job, joey! With your regular BLD speeds, it's probably only a matter of time before you're competing with Tim on multiBLD.


----------



## joey (Feb 5, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Good work Mike and Chris, on your big-cube-blindfolded-news!
> ...



Woaooah, easy tiger 

I'm only just starting out! I'm no way comfortable with using images yet! And I still don't have corner images, so I've just been using visual for corners.

I might just bite the bullet, and go for 4 cubes this competition, we'll see!


----------



## MiloD (Feb 7, 2008)

3:09.56 Bld


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey I managed to get two successes at BLD... It's been awhile. 1:41, 1:55.


----------



## joey (Feb 10, 2008)

1:04.38 BLD, non-lucky.

http://www.speedcubing.com/records/recs_bf_333.html


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 10, 2008)

joey said:


> 1:04.38 BLD, non-lucky.
> 
> http://www.speedcubing.com/records/recs_bf_333.html



Joey it sounds like you'll be sub-1 very soon with all these low 60's times! I've managed to get 1:07.xx twice successfully, but lately I've been closer to 2:00 on 3x3x3 (1:55-2:05 range). I've been trying to improve my 5x5x5 BLD lately, and it has been paying off.

Joey I think you will be sub-60 within the next week or so ;-) If you push yourself I think you can do it, especially with the times you have gotten already.

Good luck!
Chris


----------



## joey (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks for the words of encouragment chris. I have this week off, so maybe your predicition will come true. I certainly hope so!

I have been watching your 5x5 BLD times, I hope you get closer to 10 minute times!


----------



## Dene (Feb 10, 2008)

joey said:


> Thanks for the words of encouragment chris. I have this week off, so maybe your predicition will come true. I certainly hope so!
> 
> I have been watching your 5x5 BLD times, I hope you get closer to 10 minute times!



Yea I don't think Alex (from Stickam) would stand much chance of getting top in America with you around! Your times are almost a match for Krazy Kuti now!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 19, 2008)

I finally finished memorizing my letter pair images! Some of them are still a bit shaky for me to recall, but I'm quite confident I'll have them all solid in the next week or so. The hard part is coming up with the list - the easy part is actually memorizing them. (I hate U's - they're the worst.) 

Unfortunately, I've been going through a horrible run with big cubes BLD for the past week despite this, missing over 75% of 4x4x4 and not getting a single 5x5x5 right. But I've been doing more attempts per day than usual - maybe that has something to do with it. Anyway, hopefully I'll get back on track and the complete image list will start helping me.


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey Mike, congrats on finishing learning all your prepared images! Trust me it will start to pay off very quickly ;-) I had a lot of DNFs too right around the time I was learning my images, but once they are solidified for you the memorization and the recall feels so much smoother.

One tip, don't feel bad about changing an image if you find a better one. Daniel Beyer and I do that constantly, I still do that to this day.

Also, one other very important thing, if you ever forget an image, try after the solve (DNF or not) to remember which image it was that you forgot. You may notice that you consistently forget the same images. Those are usually the images I would change in my repertoire when I did change an image.

Congrats again, I think you'll be very happy with the results as you start practicing with the whole image list 

Chris


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks, Chris. I've changed a couple of images today already. One of them - I changed XR to X-Ray, which is something I've used repeatedly when inventing them on the fly but didn't think of when constructing my list. Another one I really like from yesterday: UH = U-Haul truck.

3 more fairly close 4x4x4 DNFs today.  But I'm often close to my personal best with them, and when I'm not, it's usually because I have trouble with some part of the recall. I've had a few memorization phases of just over 5 minutes now, so I'm definitely going faster.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 20, 2008)

5x5x5 BLD: 29:46.17 - Finally sub-30!!! The memorization was just really easy on it (13:40). This was for the first solve in Ryan's online competition this week.

Also got my best ever 3x3x3 BLD this morning - 2:24.30 (the second solve in Arnaud's competition). I was surprised it was this good because it had parity and I took 2 steps to fix it - a T-perm followed by an edge 3-cycle. Overall, the edge permutation was easy, though - really easy 3-cycles.


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 20, 2008)

Congrats Mike on the sub-30 5x5x5! I told you using prepared images would show improvement very quickly ;-)

I think you'll find that after sub-30 it doesn't take long to get to low 20's. For some reason getting through the 20 minutes wasn't too hard (compared to getting sub-30 in the first place). Getting consistently sub-20 was a chore, but what helped was to really refine my images list with better images, and just practice practice practice.

Congrats again Mike, that's awesome! I think you'll continue to see rapid improvement with the new images list, at least for a while 

Chris


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks very much, Chris. But I'm not so certain about getting to low 20's as fast as you did. I think I'm still hampered by being slower in general than other people are. Keep in mind that I'm still averaging over 30 seconds on a 3x3x3 (sighted). Not many other people doing big cubes BLD can say they're that bad at speedcubing.

I feel like 10 minutes at 4x4x4 and 25 minutes at 5x5x5 are both quite doable. I think going below those marks is going to be very difficult, since thinking ahead well is probably not enough to get below those times - I'm probably going to have to increase speed when actually executing my moves in order to get faster than that.

But honestly, if I could get sub-10 on a 4x4x4 or sub-25 on a 5x5x5, I'd be pretty happy. Those would be respectable times, by anyone's standards.

I'm working pretty hard on 3x3x3 (sighted), but I just don't seem to be very good at it. It seems like I need about 300 solves on average to drop one second off my time, and my averages of 100 are around 33 seconds right now. Do other people really need that much practice to improve? I'm guessing not - I'm just really slow to improve.

Oh, and by the way, refining my memory image list is probably not going to be as big a chore as it was for you, since I was able to steal your list as a starting point, which is already pretty good.  (I figure 50% of my images are either matches to your list or to Michael Curtis's list, which you took from. Probably my biggest problem with your list is I'm not as big of a Marvel Comics fan, so I couldn't use most of those X-Men references. )


----------



## MiloD (Feb 22, 2008)

Sub 3 BLD: 2:52.45
I had 4 or 5 sub 3 DNF's before this. 
I didn't check because it makes me nervous, but I think it was about 1:15 for memorization. The visual system is really sinking in and getting much more reliable. Also, imagining the setup moves really quickly as you memorize is great reinforcement.
This one had an ugly parity too. corners UFL and DFR, edges FL and BL. Now I guess I could have used a T perm on the side and then re-oriented the corners, didn't see it at the time.
I think I'm going to stick with with standard OP 3 cycle for a while, at least until after US Nationals...So yeah I'm excited.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 24, 2008)

cmhardw said:


> Congrats again Mike, that's awesome! I think you'll continue to see rapid improvement with the new images list, at least for a while
> Chris



Chris, I just wanted to say that you were very right about this. I have now had 6 successful big cube BLD solves in a row (2 5x5x5, 4 4x4x4), and 5 of the 6 were new personal bests! I think part of it was due to some easy scrambles - the scrambles this week on Ryan's competitions include some rather easy ones - but still I can't believe this kind of a streak. I just got a 29:28.13 5x5x5 and a 10:23.47(!!!) 4x4x4 this morning! I keep thinking I'm going to wake up and find out I was just dreaming these. Thanks for all the encouragement - it really helped me get here.

The 4x4x4 was not a competition solve - it had 5 corners permuted, 6 corners oriented, 9 centers already solved, and a single cycle for all the edges, so it was pretty easy, but I wouldn't consider it officially lucky. For anyone who'd like to try an easy 4x4x4 BLD, here's the scramble:

r' f F' U B2 f F' D' L' B f' F U f F2 D u U B' f2 R U2 L' R D' U2 B' F L' r2 R f r2 D U L U' r2 B r


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Feb 24, 2008)

MiloD said:


> Sub 3 BLD: 2:52.45
> I had 4 or 5 sub 3 DNF's before this.
> I didn't check because it makes me nervous, but I think it was about 1:15 for memorization. The visual system is really sinking in and getting much more reliable. Also, imagining the setup moves really quickly as you memorize is great reinforcement.
> This one had an ugly parity too. corners UFL and DFR, edges FL and BL. Now I guess I could have used a T perm on the side and then re-oriented the corners, didn't see it at the time.
> I think I'm going to stick with with standard OP 3 cycle for a while, at least until after US Nationals...So yeah I'm excited.


Nice Milo! For that parity, the way I'd have done it would be E' (N perm on the front) E. Actually I'd have thought of that after, but I probably would have done something crazy like (R2 U2)*3 R2 (N perm) R2. It's good to know that you can set up a diagonal corner PLL case on any side without disorienting corners. But yeah, sub-3 is really good to have under your belt, it took me a lot of work to get there.

I've been inactive in big cubes bld since my 4x4 at Kearny since I've been trying to finish my letter pairing list. I've made 548 out of 576 so far, and I really hope that this will help me once I finish and memorize them.


----------



## MiloD (Feb 25, 2008)

Tim Reynolds said:


> MiloD said:
> 
> 
> > Sub 3 BLD: 2:52.45
> ...



Wow! I never realized the diagnol corner thing. Thanks, that is awesome. 

I practiced alot of 4x4 today until I got a new best avg and single. I still hate my 4x4; I have to be so gentle to avoid lockups, making the 3x3 phase very tedious. I hope the 4x4 OC is awesome.

avg 1:51.66 single 1.44.38


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 25, 2008)

59.46


----------



## joey (Feb 25, 2008)

1:16.97 BLD
On my third try of experimenting with a variation of my method.


----------



## joey (Feb 26, 2008)

Ok, THIS is a MAJOR accomplishment! The first of its kind!

6 hours 13 minutes, 48.87 seconds 3x3 BLD

Huh?

Last night, I went to bed at 1am. Just before I went to bed, I spent a few minutes memoing a cube. I then slept until 7:03am, as soon as I woke up (without looking at the cube), I donned the BLD and tried to solve the cube with my memo from the night before. I was successful!

As Eidolon said, sleep-delayed BLD! Now.. whose ready to tackle sleep-delayed multibld or sleep-delayed big cube bld?


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 26, 2008)

joey said:


> Ok, THIS is a MAJOR accomplishment! The first of its kind!
> 
> 6 hours 13 minutes, 48.87 seconds 3x3 BLD
> 
> ...


I got you beat by hours. My trick is to not sleep so much. I think a sub 5 minute solve can be achieved with the help of someone that wakes you up after you start sleeping


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 26, 2008)

joey said:


> Ok, THIS is a MAJOR accomplishment! The first of its kind!
> 
> 6 hours 13 minutes, 48.87 seconds 3x3 BLD
> 
> ...



That's really cool! I'm going to have to try a 4x4x4 soon - maybe tonight.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 26, 2008)

joey said:


> Ok, THIS is a MAJOR accomplishment! The first of its kind!
> 
> 6 hours 13 minutes, 48.87 seconds 3x3 BLD
> 
> ...


Just so you know, I've done speed BLD this way (and in fact, my first speed BLD was done like this). Actually, I've memoed the cube, then speed BLDed it in my head, and executed next morning. The UWR for speed BLD execution was once set this way.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 27, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, THIS is a MAJOR accomplishment! The first of its kind!
> ...



Well, I did it! 4 hours, 59 minutes, 19.26 seconds 4x4x4 BLD. I went to bed entirely too late last night, and my wife was already asleep, so I went in the dining room and memorized the cube. I took entirely too long memorizing the cube (about 10:30) because I was trying to really burn the images in (since they needed to last until morning) and because I had to include the corners in long-term memory (normally I don't do that for 4x4x4 BLD). Then I put a piece of paper over the cube, set up the blindfold next to the cube, turned out the lights, and went to bed. When I woke up this morning, I went back in the dining room without bothering to turn on the lights (why bother?), put the blindfold on, and removed the paper and started solving. I unfortunately didn't look at the stopwatch before I started solving, so I don't know how long it took, but I'd guess it was about 10 minutes. (I had trouble recalling one location's worth of edges.) But I got it right.

It wasn't as hard as I thought it would be because obviously I went over it in my mind a few times before falling asleep. I also woke up in the middle of the night once and went over most of the memorization (all but the location I had trouble recalling), so that probably helped. It was fun, though.


----------



## joey (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice Mike!!1 Thats awesome!


----------



## alexc (Mar 1, 2008)

3x3 blindfolded: 2:17.78  
I also got a 2:21.xx.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Mar 1, 2008)

Broke a Finnish record for 3x3x3 BLD at my first (so far only) competition. Time was 1:57.28. Now I am the worst sub-2 cuber in the official results and just out of top 20 lol.


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Mar 1, 2008)

I learned that I can memorize corner orientation simply by looking at the cube! I'm proud of myself, now I just gotta get better at memorizing edges... Corners are no problem for me, unless I get a few parities.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Mar 2, 2008)

sub-4:30 BLD, thats like sub-minute to me! haha :]

sub-4 soon?


----------



## joey (Mar 4, 2008)

Meh, I posted this to UWR, but it didn't seem to go through, so I'll post it here aswell.
Average: 1:32.09
Times:
1:26.86 1:20.02 1:43.63 1:27.38 1:23.80 1:21.48 1:38.16 1:47.81 (1:57.74) 1:20.74 1:51.03 (1:07.29)

This is my first BLD average.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 5, 2008)

Tried another 5x5x5 BLD. I counted only 4 errors. 
(m2 off early in the solve, 3-wing permutation, 1 additional midge orientation, 3 x-centers)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 5, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> Tried another 5x5x5 BLD. I counted only 4 errors.
> (m2 off early in the solve, 3-wing permutation, 1 additional midge orientation, 3 x-centers)



Not bad - how fast was it, Lucas? (I'm just wondering if you're already faster than me or not - I'm guessing you are, but I'd like to know for sure.)


----------



## MiloD (Mar 6, 2008)

I Just had a 2:53.xx bld solve. My last one which was yesterday was even better but I reset the timer when i put my hands down. I was ****ed! But now I feel like I redeemed myself even though its not a record. 

That means my last 2 bld attempts were both sub 3 successes. sweet.


----------



## tim (Mar 7, 2008)

3:50 minutes memo for 4 cubes blindfolded. First day of practice since Belgian Open.


----------



## alexc (Mar 7, 2008)

4 sub 2 blindsolves this week. The best one was 1:56.72, the rest were 1:58's.


----------



## Pedro (Mar 8, 2008)

Average: 1:34.05
Individual times: 1:28.07, 1:30.85, (1:15.32), 1:41.43, 1:55.82, 1:41.43, 1:27.61, 1:43.65, 1:26.09, 1:22.83, 1:22.70, (DNF)

Finally a full average on bld


----------



## joey (Mar 9, 2008)

NOOOO!! Sub-60 BLD is jsut trying to avoid me!!

F2 U2 F' L2 F2 D2 B2 D U2 B2 D' L2 D2 B R' F D L2 D2 F' B' L D U F2

1:00.15


----------



## pete (Mar 9, 2008)

*My first MultiBLD*

got my first multiBLD, just 2 of 2 and very slow but i only started
single 3x3 blindfolded 2 weeks ago. this was my 2nd attempt at MultiBLD.

2/2 , time : 40:50.51 (incl. 25 mins memorization)

used the method as described on Bill McGaugh's page :
http://home.earthlink.net/~bmcgaugh/
(this is the easiest method to learn i guess)

no point learning a different method until i improve the memorization
process, i'm terrible at that. i don't know why but i think i'm using long
term memory to memorize the cube (i probably have no short term memory
or don't know how to use it).
i know i'm still going to remember both scrambled cubes tomorrow morning when i wake up.

here they are :

CP: (6 8 7) (2 5 2)
EP: (7 3 8 1 6) (4 9 11 5 4)
CO: (010) (0011)
EO: 2 3 4 5 6 7 12

CP: (7 8 1 5 2 6)
EP: (8 3 6 11 10 5 12 4 9) (1 7 1)
CO: (221) (2200)
EO: 4 5 12


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 9, 2008)

Congratulations pete. However, I am sorry to say that in official competitions there is a time-limit:
H1b) Total time allowed for memorising and solving is the sum of: 15 minutes per cube for each cube up to 6 cubes, 10 minutes per cube for each cube more than 6 cubes.

So for 2 cubes the limit is 30 minutes, 3 is 45, 6 = 90, 7 = 100, etc.


----------



## tim (Mar 9, 2008)

joey said:


> NOOOO!! Sub-60 BLD is jsut trying to avoid me!!
> 
> F2 U2 F' L2 F2 D2 B2 D U2 B2 D' L2 D2 B R' F D L2 D2 F' B' L D U F2
> 
> 1:00.15



Hehe, i still have a chance to get a sub-60 earlier than you . Anyway, awesome time .


----------



## pete (Mar 9, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Congratulations pete. However, I am sorry to say that in official competitions there is a time-limit:
> H1b) Total time allowed for memorising and solving is the sum of: 15 minutes per cube for each cube up to 6 cubes, 10 minutes per cube for each cube more than 6 cubes.
> 
> So for 2 cubes the limit is 30 minutes, 3 is 45, 6 = 90, 7 = 100, etc.




not that i'm planning to enter any competitions, but it's good to know anyway,
at least i have something to aim for. i'm gonna set my goal to do 3/3 under 45 minutes once i get an extra cube.


----------



## alexc (Mar 9, 2008)

tim said:


> 3:50 minutes memo for 4 cubes blindfolded. First day of practice since Belgian Open.



Wow... o_0 

I got a 1:52.61 3x3 bld!!!  I also got a 1:52.84 and a 1:54.xx! Seven times sub-2!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 10, 2008)

It was a DNF, but somehow it still feels like an accomplishment:

5x5x5 multiBLD: 1/2 (1:12:00.78, about 34 minutes memorization)
Bad cube was off by just 2 wings!!! The worst part is that I executed perfectly. The bad cube had 4 wing cycles (always a pain); I forgot to include cycling back to the first of the cycles in my memorization. So I made no mistakes in execution.

I actually messed up by applying the memorization from the wrong cube on one of my locations. But when I did it, I felt like I might have done that, so I placed it down carefully so I could come back to it. When I got to the second cube, I realized I had indeed used the wrong cube's memorization, so when I finished it I went back to the first one, undid the bad moves (7 pieces!), and then did the correct moves (6 pieces). And I got that cube completely right.

By the way, all these accomplishments by Alex, Pedro, and Joey the last few days are making me feel completely incompetent at 3x3x3 BLD.  Great job, guys! Alex, I was as good as you just a week ago, but now I'm not even close.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 11, 2008)

1:08.25 3x3x3 BLD, no warmup, tired, going slow: B' F' R2 U2 D F' L2 U' B' U2 R2 L B' R' D R L2 U L2 F2 R2 B U B2 D2 

M2' y' RUR'FRUR'FRUR'FRUR'FRUR'F y M2'
U'RUR'U'RUR' L' RU'R'URU'R'U L
RU2R'U'RU'R'L'U2LUL'UL
D' U'RUR'U'RUR' D2 RU'R'URU'R'U D'
yD'L2'DR2D'L2'DR2y'
z2 RU'R'U2RUR' D RU'R'U2RUR' D' z2'
B'xy LUL'U'L'U'L'ULU y'x'B
L2URUR'U'R'U'R'URL2'
y'L' L2'U'L'U'LULULU'L Ly
y'z' URUR'U'R'U'R'UR z
U'R'U'RURURU'R'

Why can't I do this in comp?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 15, 2008)

10:01.10 for 4x4x4 BLD. So close - now I know how Joey felt with his 1:00.15 3x3x3 BLD.  5:05 memorization time.


----------



## tim (Mar 16, 2008)

I was a 3-cycle away from a new UWR. 50 min memo, 1:24 overall time.


----------



## Pedro (Mar 16, 2008)

21 cubes?


----------



## pjk (Mar 16, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> 10:01.10 for 4x4x4 BLD. So close - now I know how Joey felt with his 1:00.15 3x3x3 BLD.  5:05 memorization time.


Very nice Mike. And you say you don't improve...(or very slow)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 17, 2008)

pjk said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > 10:01.10 for 4x4x4 BLD. So close - now I know how Joey felt with his 1:00.15 3x3x3 BLD.  5:05 memorization time.
> ...


Memorizing the letter pair image list made all the difference. I can't believe what a big difference it has made. 9 minutes looks very doable to me now. 8 still seems outrageously far away, though.

Oh, I got a 10:03.07 today. Ugh - so close!

And congrats Tim on the very near miss! I hope you try again soon so you can get it this time. Your speed is completely outrageous.


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Mar 17, 2008)

Just very recently got a new PB for 4x4x4. Somehow i seem to have problems getting sub-2:30 consistently but when I do.... lol 

anyway, I'm very close on the way to getting my 2008 aim of a sub 2:15 PB and I've got a sub 3 average a few times so now I'm gonna renew the aim to a sub-2 PB and a sub 2:30 average PB 

.... And I'm gonna continue my pursuit of successfully solvinga 4x4x4 BLD by June  haha I've got the methods mostly worked out; centers, corners, edges but not parity yet..... Gonna continue striving for success though


----------



## tim (Mar 17, 2008)

Pedro said:


> 21 cubes?



20/21, yes.

Mike, i'm sure you'll get a sub-10 within this week, just keep practicing .


----------



## FU (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm a little hesitant about posting this (because this pales in comparison to that of the BLDers above) but I just did my first successful BLD and the time was 6:54.03, and it was quite satisfying considering the number of DNFs I had before this!

The scramble was very easy as well

U B' L2 D' L2 F2 D2 B2 D2 L D2 F2 R2 B' U B L' D2 R L2 F' R2 L2 D2 L (scramble with white top green front)

btw I solve with yellow top red front

This is more motivation to practise and get better at BLD, and i believe theres still a long way to go for me. At least it is more fun than regular 3x3x3


----------



## tim (Mar 17, 2008)

FU said:


> I'm a little hesitant about posting this (because this pales in comparison to that of the BLDers above) but I just did my first successful BLD and the time was 6:54.03, and it was quite satisfying considering the number of DNFs I had before this!



There's no reason to be hesitant, that's an amazing time for your first successful attempt .

btw. Which method do you use?


----------



## Pedro (Mar 17, 2008)

5 cubes blindfolded 
http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=3255


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Mar 17, 2008)

tim said:


> FU said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a little hesitant about posting this (because this pales in comparison to that of the BLDers above) but I just did my first successful BLD and the time was 6:54.03, and it was quite satisfying considering the number of DNFs I had before this!
> ...



Ha ha, you shouldn't have been hesitant man. My first BLD was like 20 mins, and it's the only one I've gotten so far. Just because you see faster people doesn't mean you shouldn't post


----------



## FU (Mar 18, 2008)

tim said:


> FU said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a little hesitant about posting this (because this pales in comparison to that of the BLDers above) but I just did my first successful BLD and the time was 6:54.03, and it was quite satisfying considering the number of DNFs I had before this!
> ...



I use the 3-cycle on Macky's page

for corner and edge permutation i assign every piece an object / person so i make stories out of them. easier to remember as compared to numbers.


----------



## alexc (Mar 19, 2008)

2/3 3 cube multi bld. My first try. Total time was 20:xx.xx. Memo/solving was about 11/9.


----------



## alexc (Mar 20, 2008)

Took a 3x3 bld average of 5. It was 2:21.05. If I hadn't DNFed the last one, it would've been sub 2:10. Oh well, I'm happy!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow, Alex, you're getting really good! It looks like soon you'll be averaging sub-2.


----------



## Pedro (Mar 20, 2008)

4x4 bld in 11:06  video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29TbaxhQfs4


----------



## alexc (Mar 21, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Wow, Alex, you're getting really good! It looks like soon you'll be averaging sub-2.



Thanks. I am getting more consistent and I am sub 2 more often. I got a 1:48.xx last night and a 1:52.xx today. I'm in the middle of learning a letter pair system. I really want to finish it soon, because I'm dying to really start doing a lot of bigger multi attempts. For now, I just do intuitive letter pairs for the ones I haven't come up with yet. (I'm almost halfway done.) I really like the system, I find I can recall images more quickly than with just single letter images for some reason.


----------



## joey (Mar 21, 2008)

Finally, the one we have all been waiting for (well, me at least)
Sub-60 BLD, here it is: 57.18
That was great  Now I just need to do it lots more!
http://www.speedcubing.com/records/recs_bf_333.html
credit to qqwref for some inpsiration.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 21, 2008)

joey said:


> Finally, the one we have all been waiting for (well, me at least)
> Sub-60 BLD, here it is: 57.18
> That was great  Now I just need to do it lots more!
> http://www.speedcubing.com/records/recs_bf_333.html
> credit to qqwref for some inpsiration.


Congratulations!
I'm just getting relatively worse every day. 

And yeah, qqwref. Sometimes I can't believe his level of BLD practice! He's crazy!


----------



## joey (Mar 21, 2008)

1:17.05 BLD average of 5

(1:13.05) 1:17.22 1:15.97 1:17.96 (1:35.68 DNF)

I know it sucks to have a DNF in an average of 5, but I got really nervous, considering the 4 good solves before it.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 21, 2008)

alexc said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, Alex, you're getting really good! It looks like soon you'll be averaging sub-2.
> ...



Yes, I find the same thing true. I think it's because there is more variety to the images than with single letter images, so different cubes are likely to have much more unique things to memorize. With big cubes, I can sometimes apply a scramble for a cube from a week ago, and immediately recognize it as a scramble I've already done. I've done that before to check after the fact on a weekly competition scramble and verify that I got the scramble correct the first time.

Oh, and Joey, AWESOME JOB!!!!!

Edit: I finally did it! 4x4x4 BLD in 9:49.77 (4:38 mem)! And it wasn't even an easy scramble. Only 6 centers solved (and a little hard to choose orientation), corner parity with all but one corners out of place, 3 edges solved but two cycles instead of one.


----------



## Dene (Mar 21, 2008)

Awesome job Mike! Keep working on it, you could get that World Record if you push hard!


----------



## joey (Mar 21, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Oh, and Joey, AWESOME JOB!!!!!
> 
> Edit: I finally did it! 4x4x4 BLD in 9:49.77 (4:38 mem)! And it wasn't even an easy scramble. Only 6 centers solved (and a little hard to choose orientation), corner parity with all but one corners out of place, 3 edges solved but two cycles instead of one.



Thanks Mike! And great job yourself! You made the 10 min hurdle!

I got another sub-60!
52.47

I'm happy for the moment, but I need more of them, so I can basically average sub-60! (excluding DNF's of course )


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 22, 2008)

joey said:


> I got another sub-60!
> 52.47
> 
> I'm happy for the moment, but I need more of them, so I can basically average sub-60! (excluding DNF's of course )



Wow - just wow! You'll be matching Rowe's times soon. I can't wait to see your first sub-40.


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 22, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > I got another sub-60!
> ...



Mike! Congrats on the Stackmat 4x4x4 BLD solve! ["Stackmat!"]

Joey, same thing congrats on the crazy sub-60's! You're a machine! ;-)

Chris


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 22, 2008)

Sorry to hog this thread lately, but I have one more:

5x5x5 multiBLD: 2/2 (1:11:40.76, 41:30 mem)!

I did it! I wish it had been faster, but part of the problem is that I started it just 10 minutes after I woke up (bathroom break, scramble the cubes, then go), so I was a bit slow at first memorizing. It was pretty nice seeing two perfect Eastsheen 5x5x5s right next to each other when I was done!

Chris: Thanks! I'm looking forward to the time when I have enough confidence to actually *try* one on a stackmat. That's my next big milestone, I think.


----------



## Pedro (Mar 22, 2008)

BLD avg of 10: 1:24.20

1:24.69, 1:20.96, 1:17.25, 1:30.26, 1:22.89, 1:25.27, 1:12.69, (1:04.93), 1:28.90, (1:46.57), 1:28.04, 1:30.46

1:04 is my new PB too


----------



## joey (Mar 22, 2008)

Nice average pedro! I might have to try get another average now  why did you do this to me 

I've done 3 BLDs so far today! 2/3 have been sub60 

So far my sub60 count:
(57.81) (52.47) 56.53 54.91


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 24, 2008)

25:14 DNF 
Looks like only one mistake during T-centers, maybe. (4 mid-centers off by m2, 2-2 wing swap, and 6 T-centers bad.) 11ish memo (completely visual).

(Interestingly, this means that the 4x4x4 part of it is solved.  )

Sigh... someday...


----------



## alexc (Mar 24, 2008)

Blindcubing average 3/5: 2:10.21 1:59.15 (DNF) (1:50.96) 2:32.43

= 2:13.93

Terribly inconsistent, but a new PB! 

DNF was off by two misoriented corners.


----------



## alexc (Mar 24, 2008)

New blindcubing PB: 1:34.50! Non lucky but very easy.  2 permuted but flipped edges, 1 permuted corner, and 4 correctly oriented corners. Next time will be sub 1:30! 

That time is part of my first successful average of 10 blindfolded. 

2:10.69 2:07.08 2:04.08 2:30.66 2:17.91 1:58.75 2:00.72 (DNF) 2:18.15 (1:34.50) 2:30.84 2:02.13

= 2:12.10


----------



## joey (Mar 24, 2008)

Nice alex  Any chance you could post that scramble


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 24, 2008)

Okay, this may seem silly because it's so slow, but after seeing Alexander Yu's spectacular performance in BLD, I was inspired to give M2 another try. This time, I just stuck with 3-cycling corners with separate orientation for them. Previously, my best time for M2 was about 5:30, and that was a somewhat easy scramble. Now my best time with M2 is 3:22.84. Still about a minute slower than my fastest 3-cycle solves, but I was able to use my letter pairs to memorize (instead of visual), and still got a time like this! That means it's practical to use for multiBLD, so I may start trying it soon. Right now, I still make too many mistakes with flipped edges, so I need to get my accuracy better with it, but it's nice to finally have it for an option. I think I can cut a minute or more per cube off my times with this, if I can just get accurate with it.

M2 is finally starting to make sense to me; it's a lot more fun now! I'm not exactly sure what changed, but all of a sudden it just clicked, and now it makes sense.


----------



## joey (Mar 24, 2008)

Nice Mike  I'm going to start doing a few solves every now and then using M2 + COCP, jsut to shake things up a bit


----------



## alexc (Mar 24, 2008)

joey said:


> Nice alex  Any chance you could post that scramble



Here it is: L' U' B2 D L2 R U' L' U2 B R D' B2 D U L R D2 L2 U B' F' R' D U2


----------



## joey (Mar 25, 2008)

48.11 BLD
Really easy solve.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 25, 2008)

Wow, Joey, amazing!

My latest: 8:21.41 4x4x4 BLD.

Only problem is, it was lucky. I was so excited: I was finished memorizing and double-checking all the edges and centers, and the timer was still at 3:45; I was sure this was going to be a new personal best. The edges and centers were fairly normal except that the edges were positioned such that each piece didn't have far to travel, so it was very quick to find the next position for each. So then I started memorizing the corners, and to my dismay, only 3 of them were out of place. "Officially" a lucky scramble.  I figure I wasted at least 5 seconds at that point being disappointed.

Here it is, if anyone wants to try it:
D2 u U2 L' r R2 u L' R' u2 R' D' U' L r' R D2 F2 D L' r2 R' f' D' u2 U2 B L r2 u U r' R' f' F' D2 u U' L2 U

(I got it from the official WCA scrambler.)


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm horrible at BLD now...

1:36.71, 1:38.25, 1:16.88+, 1:28.64, POP, 1:26.82, DNF, 1:27.01, DNF, 1:24.20, 1:31.57, 1:23.83, 1:31.83, 1:18.97, 1:12.00, DNF, DNF, 1:35.34, (1:02.64), 1:46.09, DNF, 1:33.32, DNF, DNF, 1:29.22, DNF, 2:31.82, DNF, 1:54.49, 1:18.45, 1:39.74, 1:13.79, DNF, DNF, DNF, POP

22/36 (only 36, note), not nearly enough streaks for an average, and I only went on because of occasional fast times. Mistakes and amnesia got worse toward the end.

First pop was during final T-perm and ended up with the popped edge flipped (1:19.44), but even counting that as a success is not enough, due to some really stupid mistakes...

Best avg5 is 1:31.57, 1:23.83, (1:31.83), 1:18.97, (1:12.00) > 1:26.79

All 3OP, visual memo.


----------



## tim (Mar 26, 2008)

Since Lucas posted his 5x5 bld attempt, here's mine:

23 minutes (8:30 memo, 2:50 memo T-centers...). DNF.
I screwed up the 4x4 edge parity fix (which was my last algorithm). The cube would've been solved, if i didn't make this mistake... .
I had to execute slowly, because i did this attempt while traveling by train and i didn't want to disturb the other passengers .


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 26, 2008)

tim said:


> I screwed up the 4x4 edge parity fix (which was my last algorithm). The cube would've been solved, if i didn't make this mistake... .



Ugh - I hate when that happens. Nice attempt!


----------



## Cerberus (Mar 27, 2008)

I just had my first successful Blindfold in math class this day, memorized half of the break and solved under the table ^^ ok, the teacher doesn't care at all.
I got back to the idea last night, I just had to make me memorized the letters for the edges, I used old Pochmann method and I will try to get better.
Got to mail Ron, maybe he can add me to that category at the german open.


----------



## joey (Mar 27, 2008)

53.27 BLD on camera. I used Suraimu's scramble, so I can't really count it, but I knew it was a sure-fire way of getting sub-60 on film.
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=9JaKBBGwcDg


----------



## alexc (Mar 27, 2008)

1:32.54 bld. 0 corners and 0 edges correct. 4 oriented corners.


----------



## alexc (Mar 29, 2008)

3:46.50 3x3 bld oh with M2, which is horrible for oh.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Mar 30, 2008)

two new things for me to be proud of:
3:51 BLD solve [mmmm, yeah baby!]
and 
50.91 PLL time attack [I'm averaging like 56, so wtf happened? lol]


----------



## alexc (Mar 30, 2008)

1:26.53 3x3 bld while racing joey.


----------



## joey (Mar 31, 2008)

adzicents said:


> 55.06 OLL Lucky. First sub-60 sec solve!


Racing me =p (i got a 1:13.64 BLD!)


----------



## MiloD (Mar 31, 2008)

2:20.86 nonlucky BLD 

I was long overdue for a pb.

I also have a couple of sub-2's now from other people's scrambles that I knew were easy or lucky.


----------



## alexc (Mar 31, 2008)

MiloD said:


> I also have a couple of sub-2's now from other people's scrambles that I knew were easy or lucky.



I hate how some people solve other people's scrambles that they KNOW are very easy and count it as their PB.  I will never do that, I will only count a scramble as my PB if it is one that I don't know it is easy beforehand and is not lucky.


----------



## tim (Mar 31, 2008)

18/20, 1:14 (47 min memo)

Argh, just 3 weeks till German Open and i'm still not in shape... :/


----------



## MiloD (Mar 31, 2008)

alexc said:


> MiloD said:
> 
> 
> > I also have a couple of sub-2's now from other people's scrambles that I knew were easy or lucky.
> ...



I agree but still think it is fun to do other people's scrambles. I also try to place the cube randomly when I do BLD so I have to find "home base" when I pick it up(for me white on top blue in front) just to make it completely legit.


----------



## alexc (Mar 31, 2008)

MiloD said:


> alexc said:
> 
> 
> > MiloD said:
> ...



I actually don't do that, but I will start doing that now.


----------



## Leo (Apr 1, 2008)

First sub 20 average on Mar 28 
First sub 2 4x4 single
and a new Bld PB (in sig)


----------



## alexc (Apr 1, 2008)

I learned r2 so I decided to try a 4x4 bld solve. Total time was probably somewhere between 20 and 30 minutes. Memo was around 15. It was a DNF. I was off by 4 edges and 11 centers. I really screwed up the centers cause I just used visual memory which I found near impossible to recall accurately. (I will make a lettering scheme for them soon.) I accidentally missed a 4 edge cycle, so that's why I was off by 4 edges.


----------



## joey (Apr 2, 2008)

joey said:


> [snip]...[/snip]
> 6 hours 13 minutes, 48.87 seconds 3x3 BLD
> [snip]...[/snip]
> As Eidolon said, sleep-delayed BLD! Now.. whose ready to tackle sleep-delayed multibld or sleep-delayed big cube bld?



7 hours, 49 minutes, 49.93 seconds 3x3 BLD
This time I only memorised for 2 minutes, as opposed to 10 minutes like last time.

I think I should try 24 hour BLD next.

http://www.speedsolving.com/showpost.php?p=36001&postcount=472


----------



## tim (Apr 2, 2008)

5x5x5 bld, 18:29 minutes, off by just a few pieces... (cycled some centers the wrong way and forgot to memorize two flipped edges) :/

7:17 memo. I'm not sure, if i'll ever get a successful attempt...

Joey: what about a one year BLD?


----------



## joey (Apr 2, 2008)

tim said:


> 5x5x5 bld, 18:29 minutes, off by just a few pieces... (cycled some centers the wrong way and forgot to memorize two flipped edges) :/
> 
> 7:17 memo. I'm not sure, if i'll ever get a successful attempt...
> 
> Joey: what about a one year BLD?


Sorry about the DNF, you WILL get one soon. (I'll come beat you until you do >_>) You are getting faster though, so I assume your first success will be around 15mins 

Maybe 1 year BLD with images + journey or some such memo method, but 1 year with visual, thats crazy! 24 hours next, then maybe one week BLD! Would be pretty funny  (I'd probably spent an hour or so memoing lol)


----------



## MiloD (Apr 2, 2008)

didn't mike h. already do a sleep delayed 4x4?


----------



## joey (Apr 2, 2008)

MiloD said:


> didn't mike h. already do a sleep delayed 4x4?



Only after I spurred him on  And that was after one night only!


----------



## alexc (Apr 5, 2008)

4/6 2x2 multi bld. Really easy, the wrong cubes were only off by misoriented corners. Memo was about 9:30, total time I am not sure, probably around 12-14 minutes.


Also, 2:00.50 3x3 bld average. (3/5)


----------



## tim (Apr 5, 2008)

Got 48 catches for the usual 3 ball cascade blindfolded. (I donned the blindfold before i started juggling)


And a 1:31 average of 12 blindfolded. That was fast enough to beat Joey .


----------



## alexc (Apr 6, 2008)

2 blindfolded relays:

1 2x2 cube and 1 3x3 cube

2 2x2 cubes and 1 3x3 cube

These are really fun, I want to do harder ones with more 3x3s and 4x4 in the future.


----------



## tim (Apr 7, 2008)

Before:




After:




1:29, 57 min memo.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 7, 2008)

tim said:


> Got 48 catches for the usual 3 ball cascade blindfolded. (I donned the blindfold before i started juggling)



Nice job! That's the same as my personal best (which is several years old). I didn't use a blindfold, though - I just closed my eyes. So I guess yours is better. 

And very nice close attempts on your multiBLDs lately. You're truly amazing.


----------



## tim (Apr 8, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > Got 48 catches for the usual 3 ball cascade blindfolded. (I donned the blindfold before i started juggling)
> ...



Thanks, actually the 48 catches were a bit lucky. I usually don't get more than 20-25 catches and my average is just about 15.

I'm not really happy with my multiBLD attempts. I always forget to memorize flipped edges/corners or even a whole 3-cycle. I hope i'll fix that until German Open.


----------



## tim (Apr 8, 2008)

BOOM!


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Apr 9, 2008)

Sub 5 min regular BLD!!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 9, 2008)

I've had a bunch of sub-4 M2 blindfold solves in the past day (my best was around 3:15, with a close DNF of 2:45). It's finally starting to feel like I could get as fast with M2 as I am with 3-cycle, and the advantage is that I'm using images to store the edges. So that means I can use this for multiBLD, and it might already be faster than 3-cycle is for multiBLD for me. The only catch is that I'm still not accurate enough to do that yet, but maybe soon. I think this could put me less than 8 minutes per cube once I get it down.


----------



## joey (Apr 9, 2008)

48.11 BLD
4:07.99 2 cube multi-bld. (I put .99, because I can't remember the exacts)

I'm working towards 60s BLD average. (Eventually sub-60)
I may try 3 cubes with letters soon. My other 3 cube attempts have been with images + journey, but I'm not that comfortable with it.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm not sure about the exact time, but I got around a 2:30 with M2 and 3-cycle.


----------



## Pedro (Apr 9, 2008)

some sub-2 solves with M2...and some good ones using my images and rooms for edges (and M2 sometimes)

4x4 bld in 11:06...5 cubes in ~23 min...


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 10, 2008)

Hmm, if I'd have started this thread -as I've been considering- I'd have called it "BLD Experiences Thread." That way, it'd be appropriate to post complete failures you still learned from (or just want to share).
And who is qqwref to post this, who hates BLD most of all events? 

For example, my daily 5BLD today was off by something like 6 x-centers, 3 midges, and a few wings.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey, I don't hate BLD, I just don't have the patience to practice it... I'm still interested in it theoretically, even if I don't have the actual skills.


----------



## alexc (Apr 10, 2008)

3 times under sub 1:30!  (1:26.53, 1:28.xx, 1:29.xx)

Multi bld: 2 (8:19.47)

My only try at more than 2: 2/3 (Around 20:00.00)


----------



## watermelon (Apr 10, 2008)

Stickied! I don't think I have many BLD accomplishments, but I'll work on it .


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 10, 2008)

I got my first successful solve this Monday! After many weeks of close DNFs. I did peek once in the middle just to made sure I haven't completely screwed up like always, but that affected nothing. I now have more confidence. I thought I was giving myself an easy case (3 pieces are solved), but everything else was some more difficult than usually. I was stuck for minutes trying to think how to resolve the parity of UL LB, RFU RDF. I ended up doing D2 L2 T perm L2 D2 U2 L H perm L' U2.
Memo in about 3 min, total about 10 min.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 10, 2008)

Congratulations, fanwuq! Hopefully we'll see lots of posts from you here in the future!

I have one - I just had my best ever 5x5x5 BLD solve for the third scramble in this week's competition: 21:17.39! Still almost a minute slower than Tim's first ever 5x5x5 BLD solve a few days ago, but it's a great accomplishment for me - about 2 minutes faster than my previous best! Memo was still about 10:30, so the speed was in the execution. Now I need to work on speeding up my memo.

For anyone who does 5x5x5 BLD, you should try the third scramble in the competition this week. It's not lucky at all, but it is pretty straightforward to solve. At the moment, I think I need a scramble this nice to be able to get a time this good.


----------



## pjk (Apr 10, 2008)

I took a several month break without doing any BLD solving at all, then I come back to find out that my memo has increased about 50%, while my solving time has sped up by 50%. I think it is a positive thing, not necessarily an accomplishment though.


----------



## alexc (Apr 12, 2008)

multibld: 3 (22:04.99)


----------



## Karthik (Apr 12, 2008)

MultiBLD: 7/7 in 58:55.40
Done for this week's competition.


----------



## joey (Apr 12, 2008)

karthikputhraya said:


> MultiBLD: 7/7 in 58:55.40
> Done for this week's competition.


Great! Just 5 mins faster than Mike  do you know the memo time?


----------



## Karthik (Apr 12, 2008)

joey said:


> karthikputhraya said:
> 
> 
> > MultiBLD: 7/7 in 58:55.40
> ...


Memo was around 32 mins.I know that sucks, but I cant find time to work on my image system.Damn college work. 
Anyone knows a faster way to graduate?


----------



## Simboubou (Apr 12, 2008)

My best is 1'09, and average around 1'35. But French record is 1'24 since Friday, I have to work on my corners ...

Concerning multiblind, my best is 4/4 in 25 minutes, but I have ordered more cubes.
http://www.dailymotion.com/Simboubou/video/x51xtq_multiple-blindfold-44-en-25-minutes_sport


----------



## alexc (Apr 13, 2008)

Yay, my first 4/4 cube multi bld!!!! 

Total time was 26:09 with 18:xx for memo.

I tried three times before I succeeded, I'm exhausted... 

The other attempts were 2/4, 2/4, 3/4, and theeeeeeeeeeeeeen...... 4/4!


----------



## joey (Apr 13, 2008)

This isn't much of a real achievement, but I thought it was quite good.
I tried a 2 cube multi-bld.
1/2 in 3:10.66

I didn't expect it to be soo fast! The 2nd cube had 2 misoriented edges, and parity off.


----------



## tim (Apr 13, 2008)

joey said:


> This isn't much of a real achievement, but I thought it was quite good.
> I tried a 2 cube multi-bld.
> 1/2 in 3:10.66
> 
> I didn't expect it to be soo fast! The 2nd cube had 2 misoriented edges, and parity off.



WTF? That's awesome!


----------



## alexc (Apr 14, 2008)

I tried 5 cube multi bld twice today. Both were not perfect, but I should have gotten the first one at least.

First attempt: 3/5 (39:xx)
One cube off by two corners and two edges. Another off by three edges. The wrong cubes were stupid execution mistakes.

Second attempt: 4/5 (33:xx)
One cube off by 2 misoriented corners. This mistake was in the memo I think.

Anyway, I'm disappointed, but I will try again for the weekly contest next time.


----------



## tim (Apr 14, 2008)

Don't be disappointed, Alex. The second attempt was very close and actually "perfect" .

Ok, here's my accomplishment. Unfortunately not a perfect one, but nonetheless:
19/20, 1:11.23 (including one minute organizing cubes )
memo was 43 minutes (2.15 min/cube, about 6.5s/piece(image)).

Actually i'm surprised, that i got such a close dnf (two disoriented edges), because i just tried to get a "fast" attempt (i would call sub-1 fast ).


----------



## alexc (Apr 14, 2008)

tim said:


> Don't be disappointed, Alex. The second attempt was very close and actually "perfect" .
> 
> Ok, here's my accomplishment. Unfortunately not a perfect one, but nonetheless:
> 19/20, 1:11.23 (including one minute organizing cubes )
> ...



Wow, very nice. 

I tried 5 cubes again and I got 2/5. I don't mind not getting a perfect, what I don't understand is what I did wrong. If I could figure out what I did wrong, then maybe I could work on fixing those mistakes. But I have no clue! The attempt was 37:xx


----------



## Karthik (Apr 14, 2008)

alexc said:


> I don't mind not getting a perfect, what I don't understand is what I did wrong. If I could figure out what I did wrong, then maybe I could work on fixing those mistakes. But I have no clue!


Why don't you take videos of the solve and keep saying out the images aloud, so that you know later where you went wrong.I used to do this when I started BLD.


----------



## MiloD (Apr 14, 2008)

Not really a BLD accomplishment per say... But yesterday I did my first sighted 4x4 and 5x5 all with commutators. I probably won't start big cube BLD till summer, so I have until then to develop a memory system...commutators are a lot of fun but I will try a few other methods before I decide on one. btw...I never understood anything I've ever read about commutators...I always have to figure everything out and then it just clicks; and all those things I read all of a sudden make sense....weird. no offense to anyone who wrote guides here...


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Apr 14, 2008)

4:3x 2/2,
More consistent on single blind...

I suck at big cubes blind, though.


----------



## tim (Apr 15, 2008)

Memorized a 5x5 in 6:40, but screwed up an algorithm in the middle of the solve


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow, Tim - at that rate, Chris's world record is in serious danger.

My best ever memorization of a 5x5x5 was 10:30 and a successful solve (although I had a failure with the same memo time). It was my personal best solve. I can't imagine memorizing in less than 7 minutes!

What was your total time? I know your previous 20 minute solve had a pretty fast memo but slow solve time, which was explained by the fact that you had to backtrack a bunch of pieces. I'd like to know how fast you can really solve it. I'm guessing sub-15? (Or did you just give up after you messed up the algorithm?)


----------



## tim (Apr 15, 2008)

I solved it in 18 minutes. My execution is really horrible. I have almost no recall delays, but i have to turn very carefully, since my eastsheen is so damn loose. I'll probably borrow a 5x5x5 from Kai for the German Open. But don't expect any world records from me, i'll go for a safe attempt .


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 15, 2008)

Umm, you should really try Kenneth's method of fixing a loose Eastsheen 5x5x5 - it takes less than a half hour to do and works quite well. You'll probably improve your 5x5x5 BLD speed by several minutes. (I can't believe I'm stupid enough to tell you this - now I'll NEVER catch you. )

It's here:
http://www.speedsolving.com/showpost.php?p=29885&postcount=15

When you're finished, if you do it well, it's not quite as good as a brand-new cube, but almost.


----------



## tim (Apr 15, 2008)

Haha, Mikey . Thanks for the tip, but i think i won't fix my eastsheen in the next days. I would rather concentrate on multi bld.

btw. 15/18 in 1:02h, 34 min memo. That's about 5.6s per image/piece. One second faster than my last attempt. If i stick with multi bld after the GO, i'll try to get it under 4s per image for 20 cubes.


----------



## alexc (Apr 20, 2008)

5/5 multi bld!!!!!!!! The time was 31:40.


----------



## HelloiamChow (Apr 20, 2008)

Finally got a solve in competition. 6:03.something. Too bad I messed up CP, and then had to undo everything I did, and then redo it. I'm a moron.


----------



## alexc (Apr 20, 2008)

1:18.xx 3x3 bld DNF, two flipped edges. So close!!!!! Memo was 40 seconds, not amazing. Execution was 38 seconds!! That's amazing for me I average more like 50 seconds.


----------



## joey (Apr 20, 2008)

My last 100 success comes to an average of 1:18.99

(I had 88 DNFs)

This is from 26/03/08 until 20/04/08. So that is 25 days, which is around 7.52 BLDs per day. I have exams soon, so I don't expect this figure to rise, if anything it'll probably lower. After my exams, I will get some good practice/training done 

EDIT:
This included a "slow" and relaxing average of 1:39.xx, and plenty of other slow and relaxing BLDs.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Apr 20, 2008)

2:14 at Cornell. Would have been sub-2, but I counted 7 mis-oriented edges and spent 20 seconds looking for the last one.
Also my first time getting all 3 in a contest since Rutgers Spring 06


----------



## tim (Apr 20, 2008)

bld relay:
1 4x4
3 3x3

in 28 minutes (13 minutes memo)

slow, i know :/. But my excuse: It was in a dark and very noisy pub.


----------



## alexc (Apr 20, 2008)

tim said:


> bld relay:
> 1 4x4
> 3 3x3
> 
> ...



Tim, what about another accomplishment at the German Open!  Congrats, btw.


----------



## martijn_cube (Apr 21, 2008)

alexc said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > bld relay:
> ...



what was the last multi blindfold record? or was the one from matyas the last one? but 24/24 is really awsome.


----------



## Jacco (Apr 21, 2008)

Dennis had the WR of 10/10 before Tim got 24/24.


----------



## martijn_cube (Apr 22, 2008)

ow ok. great improvement then


----------



## alexc (Apr 22, 2008)

martijn_cube said:


> alexc said:
> 
> 
> > tim said:
> ...



10 by Dennis.


----------



## Jude (Apr 22, 2008)

Heh, did my first ever bld solve a few days ago(and then another 2 more, one in a german lesson at school >.< ) after lot's of DNFs and help from people in the chat  Time was about 10 minutes I think, but didn't bother timing.. Used old pochmann method.


----------



## joey (Apr 22, 2008)

Welcome Chukk! I should start getting scared about another UK BLDcuber


----------



## Jude (Apr 23, 2008)

Haha wouldn't worry about that JUST yet.. Not sure my 7 minute memo time is much of a threat ^_^


----------



## Ewks (Apr 23, 2008)

I got my first blindfoldedsolve yesterday


----------



## ccchips296 (Apr 24, 2008)

yay, i got my pb for 3x3BLD with freestyle edges. 3:00.02... so close to sub 3 min  but im sure ill beat it soon. feels like execution is so much faster than 3OP but memo is still slower because of memo of stickers instead. pretty low success rate aswell. oh well, a pb is a pb! 

EDIT : i smashed this record with a 2:20.xx time. im very happy now


----------



## alexc (Apr 25, 2008)

3/6 multi bld in 29 minutes. Really fast, I wish it had been successful.


----------



## tim (Apr 25, 2008)

alexc said:


> 3/6 multi bld in 29 minutes. Really fast, I wish it had been successful.



Nice time, i'm getting scared


----------



## dChan (Apr 25, 2008)

First successful BLD solve at 11:xx.xx It was:

Edge Permutation
(1 3) (2 6 11 9 5 4 7 8 10)

Corner Permutation
(1 7) (2 3) (6 8)

Edge Orientation
(1 2 3 12) (5 6) (8 7)

Corner Orientation
(1 ccw 2cw) (4ccw 8 cw)

More details on my Xanga. CP and CO was pretty easy but the solve had every single element of a regular BLD solve including a parity. I also broke my 40 second average finally with a new average of 38.91 seconds. More details also on my Xanga. My two-handed average doesn't seem to be going down though...


----------



## dChan (Apr 25, 2008)

11:xx.xx first successful BLD solve. I put all the information about it on my Xanga or you can check the Speedsolving accomplishments thread.


----------



## alltooamorous (Apr 25, 2008)

Was sick like all day so I decided to try BLD. Got my first successful solve today! First one was not timed. Second one was timed, and I got 8.02.02. Would have been sub 8, but I forgot my blindfold, so I had to get up and and go get it, which took like 20 secs =P 
Caught it all on my camera whoooo!!!


----------



## alexc (Apr 25, 2008)

tim said:


> alexc said:
> 
> 
> > 3/6 multi bld in 29 minutes. Really fast, I wish it had been successful.
> ...



Thanks, but I think there is still a LOT of room for improvement on speed from me.


----------



## alexc (Apr 25, 2008)

6/6 in 31:55.05.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 26, 2008)

Wow - awesome, Alex! Looks like you'll be passing me by soon. (And you're already about twice as fast as me - amazing.)


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Apr 26, 2008)

1:08 BLD solve! Maybe I'll try some multi-BLD later today.


----------



## alexc (Apr 26, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Wow - awesome, Alex! Looks like you'll be passing me by soon. (And you're already about twice as fast as me - amazing.)



Thanks Mike! I also am amazed at how fast I am too. I never thought i would get this fast with very little practice.


----------



## malcolm (Apr 29, 2008)

1:39.xx BLD, only slightly lucky I think... 5 edges were already in place, but corners were hard, and two edges were in correct place but flipped. Is this lucky? because although 5 were in place, I had to flip two of them, which takes longer than solving another edge..
I use M2/freestyle hybrid and CO/CP


----------



## Dene (Apr 29, 2008)

malcolm said:


> 1:39.xx BLD, only slightly lucky I think... 5 edges were already in place, but corners were hard, and two edges were in correct place but flipped. Is this lucky? because although 5 were in place, I had to flip two of them, which takes longer than solving another edge..
> I use M2/freestyle hybrid and CO/CP



Oh wow you're getting fast Malcolm. I assume you're going to be at the NZ competition? You will have BLD in the bag unless I decide to work on it (unlikely). But I was thinking, because we need two people to attempt something for it to be official, if you wanted to do multiBLD there (if there is time) I could give it a try so you could get that record too!


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 29, 2008)

2/3 in 17:04 with my new letters. It's really easy to remember things now. 

I somehow skipped an edge on my 3rd cube during memo, so I was off by something weird. Looking forward to a success in 4x4 BLD too. 

In case you were wondering, here are my sentences for edges:

KAX, good job of nothing
be quick, james wong. PE kicks life
DR., kick james's life valve

I have fun w/ these.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 29, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> 2/3 in 17:04 with my new letters. It's really easy to remember things now.
> 
> I somehow skipped an edge on my 3rd cube during memo, so I was off by something weird. Looking forward to a success in 4x4 BLD too.
> 
> ...



Good job! Nice sentences.

Wait a minute - I thought you didn't like BLD anymore?


----------



## malcolm (Apr 30, 2008)

Dene said:


> malcolm said:
> 
> 
> > 1:39.xx BLD, only slightly lucky I think... 5 edges were already in place, but corners were hard, and two edges were in correct place but flipped. Is this lucky? because although 5 were in place, I had to flip two of them, which takes longer than solving another edge..
> ...



Sure, I'd like to try multi BLD. I'd probably go for 3, because with the new rules if i do 2 i have to get 2/2 or a DNF, but with 3 i can get 2/3 or 3/3 =)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 30, 2008)

malcolm said:


> Sure, I'd like to try multi BLD. I'd probably go for 3, because with the new rules if i do 2 i have to get 2/2 or a DNF, but with 3 i can get 2/3 or 3/3 =)



Actually, Ron changed the new rules so that now 1/2 is not a DNF. You now have to have a score *less than zero* to get a DNF.


----------



## Dene (Apr 30, 2008)

That'd be good Malcolm. I'll give 2 an attempt then, if we're able to fit it in (I should say "if they're able to fit it in" as it isn't our competition to rule  . I still think me and you should get a bit of leeway though, to try to fit in as many events as possible).


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 30, 2008)

Mike, I've decided to delve into some BLD now that I've started with my new memo method. I guess my main issue with it before was that with my simple color pair memo I couldn't rely on it for larger things. It worked fine for 1 3x3, but other than that, it was pointless. Now, it's basically an aid for visual when I do 1 cube, and for more, I'm going to start using letters. Basically, a good memo system changes your mind when it comes to the difficulty of something.


----------



## malcolm (Apr 30, 2008)

1:42.46 non lucky =) just a little easy. and 1:58 on a normal solve, I think all corners were wrong, and only 1 edge in place. I don't know what has happened, i got a whole lot of sub1 all of a sudden, and my success rate has gone from about 20% to more like 80%. And I don't feel as if I am solving any differently..


----------



## malcolm (May 1, 2008)

octagon cube BLD in 8:26.95 =) CO is very easy, you don't need to memo it because you can feel the corners of the cube


----------



## joey (May 1, 2008)

Octagon cube, I didn't think of BLDing that! I'll try soon! (Not now, its 1:15am!)


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 1, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> Mike, I've decided to delve into some BLD now that I've started with my new memo method. I guess my main issue with it before was that with my simple color pair memo I couldn't rely on it for larger things. It worked fine for 1 3x3, but other than that, it was pointless. Now, it's basically an aid for visual when I do 1 cube, and for more, I'm going to start using letters. Basically, a good memo system changes your mind when it comes to the difficulty of something.



That's good to hear. If you were as good as you were with a poor memory system, I can't imagine how good you're going to be with a good one! I'm looking forward to seeing a 4x4x4 BLD avg of 10 from you before long!  (I still want to do a real one of those someday, all in one sitting.)


----------



## Dene (May 1, 2008)

New PB, 3:49.18. Old Pochmann owns. Look out Malcolm, I've changed my mind, I want that record too now


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 1, 2008)

Three times today for 3x3x3 BLD that were better than my previous personal best: 2:18.83, 2:20.12, 2:22.xx - all done with M2. As of today, I'm finally truly faster with M2 than with 3-cycle.


----------



## joey (May 1, 2008)

Nice Mike, some great times! Keep working onto sub-2!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 1, 2008)

joey said:


> Nice Mike, some great times! Keep working onto sub-2!



Thanks, Joey. A couple of those actually had some fairly big memory pauses, so I think it's just a matter of getting a good scramble for me to get sub-2 at this point. I just haven't had a solve yet where it all came together.

It also feels like there are some things I'm still doing inefficiently; it seems like this system should be able to go sub-2 fairly consistently, even for me, if I can just get good at it. Oh, and one other thing - one of those 3 solves had a 48 second memo in it!!! Definitely my best ever! (I was amazed when I looked at the time for it.)


----------



## malcolm (May 2, 2008)

I found one of the things that helped most with getting sub 2 from 2:20ish was taking longer with memo. Before, I was going crazy and getting 30-45 second memo always, but have big pauses to recall. Then i started taking 50 seconds to 1 min, and going over a few more times and needed nearly no pauses for recall.


----------



## shelley (May 3, 2008)

First successful 4x4 BLD! 20:05
Thanks to Chris Hardwick and Mike Hughey for their tutorials in the How-to section, and Lucas Garron for teaching me r2 last weekend.


----------



## alexc (May 3, 2008)

1/3 in 12:29.30 (7:43 memo)

The wrong cubes were both off by two misoriented corners. Now I have to get this time with all correct!


----------



## joey (May 3, 2008)

0/3 11:53.63
Garh. I was really sure I got all 3 correct, so it's really discouraging to get 0.
#1 2 2-cycles off
#2 2 misoriented edges
#2 2 misoriented edges

I don't see how I made the mistakes on the first cube. I guess the other two were just because I shot to the wrong place.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (May 3, 2008)

Does a 3/3 15:08 and a 1:26.04 official count as accomplishments?

Oh yeah, and a 4x4 DNF... 18min. I'll work on it more tomorrow.


----------



## alexc (May 3, 2008)

1/3 in 9:39 with 5:42 memo. I will try again later.


--EDIT--
3/3 in 11:06.68. (7:10 memo) I'm happy.


----------



## joey (May 3, 2008)

2/3 10:34.34

First cube, was off by 2 misoriented corners and parity.
I tried to use letters, but gave up and used visual for all. I was trying to make words from 4 letters, but as DanCohen suggested I'll try pairs next time. This is my first attempt at using all visual for 3 cubes.

The letters for the first cube was like
CPBZ MUJH ER
But I remember it visually anyway!


----------



## joey (May 4, 2008)

1/3 7:29.21
#1 correct
#2 off by parity
#3 completly messed up edges

I used full visual, next time I'll try letters. (It's always 'next time')

ps: sorry for double post, but I feel this is worthy.


----------



## alexc (May 4, 2008)

1:25.78 3x3 bld! Non lucky, but very easy.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 4, 2008)

joey said:


> 1/3 7:29.21
> #1 correct
> #2 off by parity
> #3 completly messed up edges
> ...



Wow - that's fast!


----------



## martijn_cube (May 4, 2008)

for me a bit of an accomplishment:
did my first semi-blind solve. 
did the scramble, wrote down the solution(with the corresponding algs), then i did the solution without looking at the cube, and it was solved 
so not yet a real blindsolve, but getting closer. it's really fun to do 

question: i solve the edges first and then the corners, most of the time i see it the other way around, does it matter anything?


----------



## joey (May 5, 2008)

2/3 10:28.47

#3 two misoriented corners.

I used letter pairs for the edges of the first two cubes (visual for the last), and visual for all corners. This felt like a good attempt.


----------



## tim (May 5, 2008)

I solved a 3x3x3 "blindfolded" while riding my bicycle. I solved behind my back and didn't touch the handlebars even during memo. The time was probably about 2:30.


----------



## joey (May 5, 2008)

0/4 19:49.58
#1 Off by parity
#2 5 corners wrong, 2 edges wrong
#3 4 misoriented edges, parity off
#4 4 corners wrong...12 edges wrong (I used visual for this, I should have solved it first)

Well, that wasn't as bad/hard as I would have thought.


----------



## alexc (May 5, 2008)

4/4 in 16:45 with 8:25 memo. I was hoping for under 15 minutes, but this is good enough for now.


----------



## joey (May 5, 2008)

alexc said:


> 4/4 in 16:45 with 8:25 memo. I was hoping for under 15 minutes, but this is good enough for now.



Thanks alex, way to post that under my 0/4! 
How are you memoing alex? Is it images? (I've forgotten about your memo system, ironic )


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 5, 2008)

2:07.33 3x3x3 BLD!

F U' D' B' U B' L' F' B2 L U L2 F' D B L' F' R2 F2 U2 R D L' U R

A mind-bogglingly easy scramble for M2 + 3-cycle corners OP. I guess it shouldn't count as lucky, should it?

I knew it was only a matter of time before I had a much faster solve - this method is very fast, but I'm still getting used to it. This is the first time everything came together - an easy scramble, solid memo, execution with few mistakes. I actually paused for about 3 seconds when I was finished because I couldn't believe I hadn't forgotten something - it should have been sub-2:05. And my execution was still somewhat flawed - sub-2 was certainly possible for me if I had been luckier with my execution.

Joey, Alex said a while back that he was using a letter pair image memory system.


----------



## dChan (May 5, 2008)

Several 9:xx.xx solves including my new PB of 9:01.66. I also nearly got a 7:xx.xx but I was off by one edge cycle. I changed my method back to regular 3-cycles(I was trying out Freestyle) but I think I will change it to M2 Edge/3-Cycle Corners with orientation. I have actually been looking at M2/R2 for the past week and when I saw that SwordsmanKirby was using M2 for edges but with orientation I finally decided to switch over(I guess only partially switching over, because I'll still be doing orientation). 

Yay, I have ten success under my belt now! Hopefulyl I get get sub-8s before San Diego 2008.


----------



## joey (May 5, 2008)

You don't need to take that long. I am telling you, you can go a lot faster, don't worry/think about it, just do it.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 5, 2008)

Hey, I'm getting better!

2:06.20 3x3x3 BLD! (My best before today was 2:18.)

Scramble:
L D2 R2 D2 U2 F R2 U L' U2 L' F2 B L' F2 U D2 R' L2 B' F' R F B2 R2

It even had parity!

Awesome Daniel on your 10 successful solves! I agree with Joey - you can go a lot faster. I would suggest you shoot for a goal of 3 minutes to memorize. As Joey says, just do it. If you can do that, 6 minutes should be fairly easy to get. Then you can cut back on your memo times and your solve times will go with it. In 2 weeks, I bet you can get sub-5 anyway.


----------



## joey (May 5, 2008)

Nice Mike! Sub-2 by the end of today I hope!
I'm giving the same sort of advice to you, just do it! We both know you are more then capable of it!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 5, 2008)

joey said:


> Nice Mike! Sub-2 by the end of today I hope!
> I'm giving the same sort of advice to you, just do it! We both know you are more then capable of it!



Thanks, Joey - I can taste it, it's so close! If I can do 2:06.20 with parity, I can certainly do sub-2 without. There was really nothing lucky about that scramble. And there were minor delays in that solve, too. Sub-2 seems very achievable now.

My accuracy was pretty rotten today, though - about 50%. I guess that's necessary if I want to get faster.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 6, 2008)

Sorry for the double post - I wanted to make sure Joey sees this.

Joey, maybe this is wimpy of me, but I'm considering your challenge officially accomplished:

1:57.48 3x3x3 BLD!

Maybe wimpy because according to the UWR rules, it's technically lucky. Just 4 corners to permute. Scramble is from this week's multiBLD list:
13. B R2 U' B R B2 L' U' B2 F2 R2 U2 B2 F' L2 R' D2 U B L' R2 F2 R2 B2 F2

Still, I don't care if it's lucky - I got a sub-2!!! I can't believe I got 3 sub-2:10 solves in one day!


----------



## joey (May 6, 2008)

Mike, I stayed up especially to see if you would post another time! (It's 0030am, I should go to bed, I have school soon!)
CONGRATS! I knew you could do it, I just wandered why you hadn't sooner! I'm actually buzzing right now! I can't imagine how you're feeling!

ps: I DNF'd it, by parity. 1:28.55, CO throws me off. I need to get better at it.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 6, 2008)

joey said:


> Mike, I stayed up especially to see if you would post another time! (It's 0030am, I should go to bed, I have school soon!)
> CONGRATS! I knew you could do it, I just wandered why you hadn't sooner! I'm actually buzzing right now! I can't imagine how you're feeling!
> 
> ps: I DNF'd it, by parity. 1:28.55, CO throws me off. I need to get better at it.



I'm on a pretty big high. To shave 21 seconds off my personal best in one day is pretty unbelievable, especially when I've been stuck around 2:30 for several months.


----------



## joey (May 6, 2008)

21s is impressive! I'm trying to think of my biggest improvement in one PB now! I don't think I've ever done that much! When I wake up, I hope there will be another post for me, which says you have achieved sub1:50


----------



## Pedro (May 6, 2008)

good job, Mike! 

I tried the scramble...got 1:10 DNF  23s memo...don't know where I messed up...


----------



## joey (May 6, 2008)

Pedro said:


> good job, Mike!
> 
> I tried the scramble...got 1:10 DNF  23s memo...don't know where I messed up...



What did the scramble end up like? I had (UBR,UFR) (DL,RF)


----------



## Pedro (May 6, 2008)

oh, I'm not sure...I had the FUD block solved...some pieces wrong at the back


----------



## happa95 (May 6, 2008)

2x2 BLD PB: 42.92 (still have only gotten 5 successful 3x3 BLD solves...) I wish 2x2 BLD was an event!!!


----------



## malcolm (May 6, 2008)

1:28.xx DNF by 2 flipped edges, would have been a PB by about 12 seconds.. Also got a 1:36 DNF and a few other sub-2 successes


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (May 6, 2008)

happa95 said:


> 2x2 BLD PB: 42.92 (still have only gotten 5 successful 3x3 BLD solves...) I wish 2x2 BLD was an event!!!



I really wish it weren't. I've done 15sec 2x2 BLD... it's really lame when you just use a speedsolving method on it.


----------



## Nghia (May 6, 2008)

WAO I JUST GOT SUB-2 AS WELL !!!!!

I still can't believe it, it does feel amazing, yes !!!

So the time is 1:47.44 !! Plus I got it on video, so you guys could see my crazy reactions at the end  I will upload it tomorrow...

Thanks Mike for the scramble, and Joey and Timothy for the encouragement !!


----------



## joey (May 6, 2008)

2/3 11:49.66
#2 two flipped edges

I can feel 3/3 getting closer and closer.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 6, 2008)

Nghia said:


> WAO I JUST GOT SUB-2 AS WELL !!!!!
> 
> I still can't believe it, it does feel amazing, yes !!!
> 
> ...



Awesome! Ugh, you beat me by 10 seconds. Anyway, yes, it does feel amazing! Congratulations!


----------



## SkateTracker (May 6, 2008)

First 2x2 BLD.

Lame, I know, haha, but still an accomplishment for me.

Now, off to do a 3x3.


----------



## KConny (May 6, 2008)

I got my first sub2 the other day. 1:46.41. My best time ever, including DNF's.


----------



## NoahE (May 7, 2008)

First post! 

3x3 PB 2:05 using Macky's 3 cycle. I really want to switch to M2 or freestyle but i'm not very good at memorizing stickers


----------



## happa95 (May 7, 2008)

i used pochmann corners...


----------



## malcolm (May 7, 2008)

1:36.xx non lucky =) 3 corners in place, but twisted, 1 edge in place, but flipped. With M2/CO/CP


----------



## alexc (May 7, 2008)

joey said:


> alexc said:
> 
> 
> > 4/4 in 16:45 with 8:25 memo. I was hoping for under 15 minutes, but this is good enough for now.
> ...



I memorize with letter pair images + Roman Rooms. 

2/2 in 6:11 with 3:25 memo.


----------



## joey (May 8, 2008)

Is this a sign from the BLD God?
2/3 11:53.22
I tried to go a bit slow, to actually get one. It seems like I will never get this 
# 2 misoriented edges


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 8, 2008)

Hang in there, Joey - you'll get it!

I got my first avg. of 10 3x3x3 BLD in 5 months:

2:54.98

2:58.22 2:28.23 2:37.54 2:50.44 2:13.47 (2:10.29) 2:43.56 2:43.36 (DNF) 3:47.89 3:54.32 2:52.79

I got really slow at the end because I was afraid I would DNF a second time. There's a sub-2:30 average of 5 in the middle there! I can finally sustain an average of 10 with M2 - it's nice to start being somewhat accurate again!


----------



## alexc (May 9, 2008)

2/2 in 4:36 with 2:18 memo. I used my regular blindfolded method and memo method too, because I am faster memorizing with visual CO and CP and with sound words for edges. I'm happy!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 10, 2008)

8/8 in 1:15:01.84 for this week's online competition. 50:44 memorization.

After what, 7 or 8 tries? I finally got it! I had a terrible time holding onto the memorization for some reason, but I was eventually able to retrieve it all. I had to leave the next-to-last cube for a bit and go solve the last one because I couldn't remember all the edges, but I was able to go back to it and remember them.

Now I have to go create a 9th room. There's always something...


----------



## joey (May 10, 2008)

Congrats mike! I'm still working on 3/3!


----------



## Dene (May 10, 2008)

Yay! Well done Mr. Hughey, that's awesome!


----------



## Pedro (May 10, 2008)

4/6 for this week...

had 2 stupid mistakes ¬¬ I forgot to do one cycle on one cube (I memorised it correctly, but forgot that image was there) and used a wrong sticker on the other cube, leaving me with 2 corners unoriented...


----------



## alexc (May 10, 2008)

3/3 in 9:20. (5:36 memo) I really want to try 7 soon, as soon as my new cubes arrive!


----------



## alexc (May 10, 2008)

Sorry for double post, but this deserves its own post. 

1:10.59 3x3 bld! Really easy, but non lucky. One edge permuted but twisted, no correct corners, and four misoriented corners. Got me 4th on Cubemania.


----------



## dChan (May 10, 2008)

Aw, now that I see Alex's time I realize just how slow my new time is. Oh well... First sub-5 BLD: 4:54.67(or first sub 6:58 really, I've never done anything lower than that) I put the scramble and info on my Xanga.

Congrats Alex! You are getting closer to sub-1!


----------



## joey (May 10, 2008)

3/3 9:59.59
Finally! Actually spinnning right now!
#1,2 visual, easy scrambles.
#3 GOLD MA UIV


----------



## alexc (May 10, 2008)

dChan said:


> Aw, now that I see Alex's time I realize just how slow my new time is. Oh well... First sub-5 BLD: 4:54.67(or first sub 6:58 really, I've never done anything lower than that) I put the scramble and info on my Xanga.
> 
> Congrats Alex! You are getting closer to sub-1!



Thanks, and yes, I am getting close!


----------



## tim (May 11, 2008)

joey said:


> 3/3 9:59.59
> Finally! Actually spinnning right now!
> #1,2 visual, easy scrambles.
> #3 GOLD MA UIV



Wow, nice job joey. I'm afraid you'll steal my WR at EC .


----------



## alexc (May 11, 2008)

6/7 in 33:07 with 23:15 for memo. Off by three corners on the sixth cube.


----------



## tim (May 11, 2008)

alexc said:


> 6/7 in 33:07 with 23:15 for memo. Off by three corners on the sixth cube.



Wow, nice. I think i have to start practicing again, you're getting too good


----------



## alexc (May 11, 2008)

6/7 in 31:09 and 6/7 in 33:30.

Grr... I'm so close!


----------



## alexc (May 11, 2008)

6/6 in 26:33.


----------



## joey (May 11, 2008)

1/2 3:58.65
Grr, just do a wrong CO alg  2 flipped corners.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (May 12, 2008)

I finally solved the 2x2x2 blindfolded! I was originally trying to learn the 3x3x3 BLD but since I had a 2x2x2 I decided to do that first. Right now I'm getting about half of my 2x2x2 bld solved correct! That first BLD solve was very exciting!!!


----------



## dChan (May 12, 2008)

Average of 5 solves: 5:52.26 Yay, improvement. Info on my xanga as usual. I will try to do an average of 10 because I think I really average 5:40 or lower.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (May 13, 2008)

3x3x3 BLD in 1:15.72, improved my previous record by 13 seconds! It was crazy, just one quick look at the cube and smooth execution, no delays. nonlucky, no edges in place, one corner in place but misoriented.


----------



## ROOT (May 15, 2008)

its not an acomplishment but timewise for me it was. 2/3 cube multiblind 15 minutes. its usually around 25 minutes but i did it when there was silence in my room which sped up my memo alot


----------



## ROOT (May 15, 2008)

oh and 9 2x2 multiblind, but that is less to memo than 3 cubes so it was easy
had to eat dinner in the middle of it too


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (May 16, 2008)

I just did my first ever BLD. Memo took about 10 minutes, solve about 5 or 6. This was my 3rd try. Oh man was i happy when i pulled that blindfold off and saw a solved cube


----------



## dChan (May 17, 2008)

Yay, I broke my personal best BLD time with 4:13.63 in the weekly contest.


----------



## martijn_cube (May 18, 2008)

had my first 2x2 bld solve today. first time around 4 min.(that was with memo like: 5L 3U 2R, etc) and now i had a time of 2:14.21 with pure visual(just memo the path of the stickers). i'm happy. not yet a 3x3 bld solve, but getting closer


----------



## ajmorgan25 (May 19, 2008)

I did my first bld a few months ago but kinda gave up after that when I had multiple DNFs after that. I kind of understood the bld method but I got messed up in certain situations.

anyway, I decided to go back to BLD this past weekend and I read the guide I learned from again to really _understand_ what I was doing. I got a successful bld solve on saturday and two successful solves on sunday.

So, since returning to bld I'm now 3/3. I use Bill McGaugh's method btw.


----------



## dChan (May 19, 2008)

Wow, great job to DAE JA VOO, martijn_cuber, and ajmorgan25. It is cool to see that blindfold cubing still has a lot of new people coming in. And here I though I was the only speedcuber who hadn't picked up BLD yet. 

I broke my personal best in the weekly contest with 4:13.63 - yay. Using Macky's 3-Cycle method is actually very good. I finally decided that I probably won't change to a sticker method until I'm fast enough at 3-Cycles with orientation.


----------



## alexc (May 19, 2008)

1:08.31 3x3 bld! Non lucky, but really easy, with 22 s for memo. My first sub 70!  I can feel a sub minute coming on in the next couple months.


----------



## dChan (May 19, 2008)

Alexc, you keep making me feel bad at my personal bests. You are mean.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 19, 2008)

dChan said:


> Alexc, you keep making me feel bad at my personal bests. You are mean.



Relax - he seems to be doing that to just about everybody. Alex, you're just getting entirely too good. I take comfort in knowing that once you're sub-1, your progress will probably slow down a little. 

Daniel, you're getting quicker pretty fast. Sub-5 in less than a month is pretty good! It took me a little more than 2 months to get that fast.


----------



## dChan (May 19, 2008)

@Mike Hughey: Heh, thanks Mike. I guess some people just progress faster than others. But the way Alex is moving, it is like he is getting faster just to shame everyone, lol. It was like right after I posted he posted. I was thinking, "Yay, sub-5 in the weekly contest!." Then, alexc posts, "Awww... I thought I was good."


I'm just joking, though. Great job, alex. Keep up the superb work.


----------



## alexc (May 19, 2008)

Sorry Daniel, I think that is the second time I've accidentally done that to you!  

My first 4x4 blindfolded success!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  20:24.79!!!! (10:14 memo) I'm so happy!!!!! I did this on the first scramble of this week's contest! I did the second scramble too and I got an 18:14.77 DNF. (8:50 memo) It was off by two centers. I still have to do the third scramble.

EDIT: I put your name as Dennis accidently!  It's Daniel, right?


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 19, 2008)

alexc said:


> Sorry Daniel, I think that is the second time I've accidentally done that to you!
> 
> My first 4x4 blindfolded success!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  20:24.79!!!! (10:14 memo) I'm so happy!!!!! I did this on the first scramble of this week's contest! I did the second scramble too and I got an 18:14.77 DNF. (8:50 memo) It was off by two centers. I still have to do the third scramble.
> 
> EDIT: I put your name as Dennis accidently!  It's Daniel, right?



Congratulations, Alex! Wow - this is great - it seems like we're having about one new person solving a 4x4x4 BLD every other day or so. Good luck on the third scramble!


----------



## alexc (May 19, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> alexc said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Daniel, I think that is the second time I've accidentally done that to you!
> ...



Thanks Mike! I think I will do the 2x2, 3x3, and 4x4 relay blindfolded this week too!


----------



## joey (May 19, 2008)

Garh Alex! You are getting good!! Stop practicing, until I can start again  stupid exams!


----------



## alexc (May 19, 2008)

joey said:


> Garh Alex! You are getting good!! Stop practicing, until I can start again  stupid exams!



Ha, I have final exams too, so you have nothing to complain about!


----------



## dChan (May 19, 2008)

alexc said:


> Sorry Daniel, I think that is the second time I've accidentally done that to you!
> 
> My first 4x4 blindfolded success!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  20:24.79!!!! (10:14 memo) I'm so happy!!!!! I did this on the first scramble of this week's contest! I did the second scramble too and I got an 18:14.77 DNF. (8:50 memo) It was off by two centers. I still have to do the third scramble.
> 
> EDIT: I put your name as Dennis accidently!  It's Daniel, right?



It is okay Alex! No one can blame you for being so good and practicing so hard. Oh, and yes, it's Daniel. 

Amazing 4x4x4 BLD! Are you going to blow Mr. Hardwick out of the water in this event?


----------



## alexc (May 19, 2008)

dChan said:


> Amazing 4x4x4 BLD! Are you going to blow Mr. Hardwick out of the water in this event?



I doubt it!


----------



## dChan (May 19, 2008)

lol, I am pretty sure if you practice a bit you just might. You already are killing so many people with your 3x3x3 times.


----------



## masterofthebass (May 20, 2008)

Using letters for edges... 9:30 memo


----------



## dChan (May 20, 2008)

That sucks, you only had to incorrectly orientated corners. Good job with the time though!.


EDIT: Did you use visual for everything else? Oh and what was your method?


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 20, 2008)

Dan, was that just the three cubes you're holding, or did you do the other cube and the Pyraminx as well?


----------



## joey (May 20, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Dan, was that just the three cubes you're holding, or did you do the other cube and the Pyraminx as well?


I think Mike forgot to add a "" to the end of his post!!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 20, 2008)

joey said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Dan, was that just the three cubes you're holding, or did you do the other cube and the Pyraminx as well?
> ...



Well, at first I was going to, but then I thought, "who knows, maybe he did?"


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 20, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...


I think he did the DNF cube as a Pyraminx as well, but got sloppy on memorizing the tips.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 20, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> I think he did the DNF cube as a Pyraminx as well, but got sloppy on memorizing the tips.


If you're doing a cube as a Pyraminx, are you allowed to have a loose cube and just twist the tips directly?


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 20, 2008)

Non-lucky 4x4x4 BLD: 8:40.60
Memorization time: 3:46

Wow, I can't believe how fast the memorization was! Less than 20% of pieces solved and corners officially non-lucky, so I figure it's not lucky. Given that, it was a pretty easy scramble, though, with 8 centers solved and only 2 cycles for the edges.

In case anyone wants to try it, here's the scramble:

R2 B2 F D B Rw Fw' Uw L U R' D B Fw F D2 Rw Uw' B L R2 B' Fw' R' B D U' B' D R' B2 Fw' F2 D' Uw2 U Rw' R' Fw F

It was really nice because I got a 9:20.41 right before this! 2 Stackmat solves in a row!!


----------



## tim (May 20, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Non-lucky 4x4x4 BLD: 8:40.60
> Memorization time: 3:46



Nice! That's so close to my PB. If you keep with that pace, i will have to practice again .


----------



## joey (May 20, 2008)

Yay  (and stuff to make it over 10 chars!)


----------



## fanwuq (May 21, 2008)

High accuracy on edges only (4/5 tries) during a test. Corners I got (3/5). I like practicing 2 Look BLD. My memo is about 1 min for corners and 2 min for edges. I'm going to do this and get higher accuracy and speed until I practice true BLD. Then I'll be sub-5 with 60% accuracy hopefully. My executing sucks. Decoding letters to positions takes too long for me. Must practice more.


----------



## martijn_cube (May 21, 2008)

today, i first memod the corners and solved them. then did a memo of the edges and solved then. so now i have to memo them all at once 
still pure visual memo.

edit: almost did my first bls solve. forgot the Odd adge fix. so everything was solved exept the Odd-parity . but it's close.


----------



## martijn_cube (May 21, 2008)

YEAH!! i did my first compleet 3x3 bld solve! around 6 min memo, total time: 9:38.56. i'm really really happy. i used M2/old pochmann.

(visual, memo the path of the stickers), i counted the edges to see that i needed to do an Odd-parity fix. And for me it was 4 cylce edges. 2 longer cycles. 1 cycle of 2 edges, and 1 flipt edge(i used a cycle to flip it.) corners was 1 long cycle. one edge and 1 corner where in place.
scramble: B' R D2 L' B R' F D L2 B' R2 F' D L2 R2 F' D' B2 F' D L R2 F2 D' L' 

Yeah!


----------



## MiloD (May 23, 2008)

I got a success on my first BLD attepmt with m2. Time was about 5 mins.  I think I'm gonna switch for good.


----------



## malcolm (May 24, 2008)

1:12.88 BLD on easy but not lucky scramble.


----------



## Dene (May 24, 2008)

Oh deary. I think you're getting too fast Malcolm, time to stop now!


----------



## malcolm (May 24, 2008)

Not until sub-1 =)


----------



## McWizzle94 (May 25, 2008)

I FINALLY GOT A SUB-2 MINUTE BLD SOLVE!!!!! YEA!!!!!

Btw, the time was 1:48.37, using M2 for edges and 3-cycle for corners. YEA!!!!


----------



## martijn_cube (May 25, 2008)

what was you memo time?


----------



## alexc (May 27, 2008)

7/9 multi bld in 52:52 with 36:40 for memo. Both wrong cubes were off by three edges.


----------



## udnab (May 27, 2008)

Just started to learn BLD 4 days ago and my first solve was about 9 mins, then a couple of DNFs, then finally my PB for BLD as of now 6 mins and 25 secs.

nwei, just learned BLD from video tutorial...


----------



## martijn_cube (May 27, 2008)

wow that's really fast in 4 day's


----------



## dChan (May 27, 2008)

I got a new personal best of 3:54.71 last Thursday. Before that I had a really fast(3:08) DNF that was off by two 2-cycles of edges. It was (UF UL) (UR UB) which is really insane(could have been solved with a quick Z-permutation) but it was an easy scramble so I was happy I got a sub-4 minute blindfold solve on a non-easy and non-lucky scramble with the 3:54.71 solve. My memorization is about 2 minutes now(permutation is usually memorized in 1:40 and the rest of the time is for memorizing orientation which is usually fast unless I have a hard CO to memorize) with the execution taking up the rest of the time. I try to consciously think about the next pieces I am going to solve as I am solving the current pieces that way I don't have to slow down as much to set-up the next pieces when I finish. My execution definitely needs to be faster but so does my memorization.

Oh, I have a video of my new personal best blindfold solve so I will put it up soon along with some other videos of my latest blindfold solves. Expect a Xanga post with the scramble and details later as well.


----------



## McWizzle94 (May 27, 2008)

martijn_cube said:


> what was you memo time?



usually I don't look at the timer when I solve, because then I get pressured to go faster, then my hands start shaking, and then I get a 5 second T perm that should have been about 2 seconds....anyway back to the BLD solve. I don't remember exactly but I think the time was around 48 seconds for memo


----------



## dChan (May 28, 2008)

Pretty nice McWizzle! I use the timer to gauge where I should be at certain points during my memorization. For example, I average about 2 minutes for memorization so I try to make sure that at specific points I am already moving on to the next thing I should be memorizing. At 40 seconds I should be moving on to corners, at 1:20-1:30 I should be finished and I should start recapping my permutation memorization. Then at 1:45 I should start memorizing orientation. So, as you can see, it can help but I am sure, for some people, it might be more pressure than they can handle.

Nice job, again! I wish I could get sub-2.


----------



## alexc (May 29, 2008)

7/7 multi bld in 34:51.90. For the weekly contest 22. 23:23 memo. After a 4/7 and four 6/7's I finally got it!


----------



## alexc (May 29, 2008)

1:06.28 3x3 bld.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 29, 2008)

alexc said:


> 7/7 multi bld in 34:51.90. For the weekly contest 22. 23:23 memo. After a 4/7 and four 6/7's I finally got it!



Nice, Alex - I knew you'd get it soon. You got it faster than I did 8 - I think I took 8 tries to get 8. Now that you're past your sticking point, I assume you'll probably get 8 first try (unless you just skip it and go for 9).

And I like the way you waited for our approval before you announced your 1:06 3x3x3 BLD.  Nice going.


----------



## alexc (May 31, 2008)

9:33.14 4x4 blindfolded DNF. Off by two centers. This is my fastest attempt so far.

2:32.25 3x3, 3x3 one handed, and 3x3 blindfolded relay. It took me three times to get the blindfolded right.  I wonder if anyone could do this in sub 2:00?


----------



## joey (May 31, 2008)

alexc said:


> 2:32.25 3x3, 3x3 one handed, and 3x3 blindfolded relay. It took me three times to get the blindfolded right.  I wonder if anyone could do this in sub 2:00?


I would try, but my 3x3 OH is really bad (like 45s), so thats 1:15 for 3x3 + 3x3 BLD. That's kinda hard!


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 1, 2008)

4x4 BLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111111

U2 + r2 = <3

I don't know why that equation is true, but it is.


----------



## ROOT (Jun 1, 2008)

i did a 2 2x2,3 3x3, and 1 4x4 blind relay and got all but 3 centers and 4 edges on the 4x4 right.


----------



## alexc (Jun 1, 2008)

11:04.68 4x4 blind! My third success. Memo was around 5 minutes, so the solving was about 6. I think there was 6 centers correct, and no edges. I don't remember the corners, there was either 0 or 1 correct.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 1, 2008)

alexc said:


> 11:04.68 4x4 blind! My third success. Memo was around 5 minutes, so the solving was about 6. I think there was 6 centers correct, and no edges. I don't remember the corners, there was either 0 or 1 correct.



Way to go, Alex! You'll be sub-10 in another week or two.

I have 3 things; two were official:
1. 12:53 4x4x4 BLD in competition; the first time I ever won an event in a competition. I actually made a mistake (used the wrong letter) on the first center commutator, didn't realize it until after 2 other commutators, and decided to undo them all and start over. And I still got sub-13 - I'm pretty happy about that! My other attempt was a pretty messed up DNF and 10:23, but people tell me that it was really close until the end. I'm going to have to review the video to see where I went wrong.

2. 2:14.05 3x3x3 BLD in competition; I actually prequalified for something in the US Open! And I got all 3 3x3x3 BLDs this weekend - finally somewhat accurate in competition.

3. Warming up for the 3x3x3 BLD round, I got my new personal best 1:46 on a hand-scramble that was totally non-lucky - only one edge solved and all 8 corners mispermuted, with parity. I had a feeling it was going to be a good round after that!

And Swordsman Kirby, congrats on the 4x4x4 BLD!!! But what was your time?


----------



## tim (Jun 1, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> 4x4 BLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111111
> 
> U2 + r2 = <3
> 
> I don't know why that equation is true, but it is.



Congrats . But uhm, i heard some horrible things about your center memo. Change that! 



alexc said:


> 11:04.68 4x4 blind! My third success. Memo was around 5 minutes, so the solving was about 6. I think there was 6 centers correct, and no edges. I don't remember the corners, there was either 0 or 1 correct.



*scared*


----------



## alexc (Jun 1, 2008)

Nice job on the 1:46 Mike! Soon you should be getting sub 2 pretty regularly!


----------



## alexc (Jun 2, 2008)

8/8 multi bld in 44:33.06. 32:40 memo. Yay, I got it on my first try!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 2, 2008)

alexc said:


> 8/8 multi bld in 44:33.06. 32:40 memo. Yay, I got it on my first try!



Somehow, I knew you would. Awesome, Alex!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 2, 2008)

New 3x3x3 BLD Avg of 10 PB: 2:37.75

2:39.33, (4:27.06), (1:58.82), 2:27.81, 2:52.10, 2:32.94, 2:11.23, 2:47.31, 2:22.93, 2:56.65, 2:14.80, 3:12.35

This was actually a running average. I got 14 in a row! On the 15th I missed 2 flipped edges - I just didn't see them during memo (there were 3 flipped edges).

Just out of curiosity, what's the most anyone here has ever gotten in a row? I know Tim claims 90% accuracy, so I'd think he would probably have a whole bunch.

I guess if you count multiBLDs, Tim certainly has 24 there. (And Dennis has 21, and Rowe has 20...) But somehow that's different, since you're not going for speed in that case. And I was definitely going for speed in the average above - those were some fast solves for me!

Also, how often do you other guys get these? I've had only 10 successful averages in the past year, even though I almost always will keep going and try for one if I get up to 6 or 7 with zero or one DNFs, to see if I can make it.


----------



## alexc (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't really take 3x3 blindfolded averages. The one that I did take was a while ago and it is still my best success steak. (10)


----------



## Pedro (Jun 2, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Also, how often do you other guys get these? I've had only 10 successful averages in the past year, even though I almost always will keep going and try for one if I get up to 6 or 7 with zero or one DNFs, to see if I can make it.



hahaha...I probably had just 2 or 3 in 2 years-something


----------



## joey (Jun 2, 2008)

Rowe did 77 or 74. (Can't remember correctly.)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 2, 2008)

joey said:


> Rowe did 77 or 74. (Can't remember correctly.)



Okay, my mind is officially boggled.


----------



## KJiptner (Jun 2, 2008)

joey said:


> Rowe did 77 or 74. (Can't remember correctly.)



Are you sure, you didn't confuse him with me?


----------



## tim (Jun 2, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Also, how often do you other guys get these? I've had only 10 successful averages in the past year, even though I almost always will keep going and try for one if I get up to 6 or 7 with zero or one DNFs, to see if I can make it.



Good question. Since the German Open i had no dnf in 3x3x3 bld. But i think i haven't done more than 10 solves.

100 solves (all sub-2) is something to shoot for .


----------



## immortalcube (Jun 3, 2008)

Just did my first ever complete BLD!! 10:12.02 (slow, but it's my first complete solve). I started learning on last Monday, and tried a few times over the past 2 days, but kept being off by 2-4 edge pieces. Finally!!!!


----------



## van21691 (Jun 3, 2008)

2:47.72 - just solving

memorization took me 7 minutes

I use 2 cycle


----------



## alexc (Jun 4, 2008)

57.52 3x3 blindfolded. No question this time: it was non lucky. Four misoriented corners, two corners and zero edges correct. 21 s memo and 36 s execution. It was just hand scrambled.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 4, 2008)

alexc said:


> 57.52 3x3 blindfolded. No question this time: it was non lucky. Four misoriented corners, two corners and zero edges correct. 21 s memo and 36 s execution. It was just hand scrambled.



Hand scrambled? That doesn't count!

Just kidding. Congratulations on getting under a minute. It must be so cool to be able to do that - I'm jealous.


----------



## alexc (Jun 4, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> alexc said:
> 
> 
> > 57.52 3x3 blindfolded. No question this time: it was non lucky. Four misoriented corners, two corners and zero edges correct. 21 s memo and 36 s execution. It was just hand scrambled.
> ...



Thanks, it is really cool to finally get the Holy Grail of blindfolded cubing.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Jun 5, 2008)

*OMG FIRST 3x3x3 BLD SOLVE!!!!!! xD*

Yessssssssss!!!!!!! I finally got my first BLD solve!!! I've been getting close, but actually solving it. I think I was using the restrictions wrong or something... Well anyway, I was freaking out when I got that solve. It took me something like 8 minutes.


----------



## alexc (Jun 6, 2008)

10:23.70 non lucky 4x4 blindfolded solve. Memo was ~5 minutes and there were 7 centers, one edge, and one corner solved.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Jun 6, 2008)

alexc said:


> 10:23.70 non lucky 4x4 blindfolded solve. Memo was ~5 minutes and there were 7 centers, one edge, and one corner solved.



you might wanna update your signature 

nice job man!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 6, 2008)

alexc said:


> 10:23.70 non lucky 4x4 blindfolded solve. Memo was ~5 minutes and there were 7 centers, one edge, and one corner solved.



Wow - faster and faster. Next stop: sub-10.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 7, 2008)

55.02!!!

U' F' B' U D2 F U2 R2 F U' F B U F' U' B2 F U F B D2 U2 F R2 D

2 corners and 1 edge solved.

First BLD solve on a new cube idea from Rowe.


----------



## alexc (Jun 7, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> First BLD solve on a new cube idea from Rowe.



I'm curious, could you share the idea?


----------



## joey (Jun 7, 2008)

Umm, rubiks store cubies + rubiks diy.com kernel.


----------



## alexc (Jun 7, 2008)

joey said:


> Umm, rubiks store cubies + rubiks diy.com kernel.



Oh der, it was a cube idea, not a secret blindfolded success technique.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 8, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> 55.02!!!
> 
> U' F' B' U D2 F U2 R2 F U' F B U F' U' B2 F U F B D2 U2 F R2 D
> 
> ...



Good grief - everyone's going sub-1 now. Awesome job, Dan!

At the US Open it will probably be necessary to be sub-1 to get on the podium.


----------



## alexc (Jun 8, 2008)

In response to Dan's 55.02, I got a non lucky 52.15!  Four misoriented corners, two permuted corners, and zero permuted edges. I can't believe I'm fourth place on the UWR list.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 8, 2008)

Ok... sort of an accomplishment. (at least it wasn't a complete fail).

1/4 mutli BLD in 19:17.
Memorization was in 11:xx. 
Mistakes:
1st cube: Mixed KJ with JK in my memorization.......
2nd cube: 2 flipped edges, which i failed at fixing at the end. Also mixed up these corners with the 4th ones.
3rd cube: NONE 
4th cube: 2 flipped edges, and complete forgot corners (because i used them on the 2nd cube....)


Not really a bad attempt, but I'm definitely just going to do all the corners first next time. Remembering visual corners throughout the solve takes too much.

I have the solving on video if anyone really wants to see it.


----------



## Pedro (Jun 8, 2008)

1:03.21
and in video 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbAWF3pYoNM


----------



## KJiptner (Jun 8, 2008)

alexc said:


> In response to Dan's 55.02, I got a non lucky 52.15!  Four misoriented corners, two permuted corners, and zero permuted edges. I can't believe I'm fourth place on the UWR list.



Sorry, got 51.22 on it  my first sub 55 in ages...
And I feel like submitting... Great job, still!


----------



## alexc (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice solve Kai!

9:39.52 4x4 blindfolded! My first sub 10!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 8, 2008)

alexc said:


> Nice solve Kai!
> 
> 9:39.52 4x4 blindfolded! My first sub 10!



Awesome, Alex - I figured it was going to happen soon.

And nice job, Kai and Pedro! Like I say, everyone is going sub-1 (Pedro, you were so close!). (I know Kai has done it a bunch before, but that one was really nice!


----------



## alexc (Jun 9, 2008)

Omg, I can't believe it: 7:58.85 4x4 blind!!!!!!  I have the scramble if anyone wants to try it. Non lucky, 7 centers, 2 edges, and a permuted but twisted corner correct. About 4 minutes memo. Wow, beat my old PB by like 1:30!!! 

b2 F L F' l2 r' R2 B f' D2 d2 b2 F' L B f2 R' B F L2 u' B' l2 b2 f' l2 R d' U F2 d' l r2 F L2 D d' U2 l2 B'


----------



## ROOT (Jun 9, 2008)

5x5 FIRST BLINDSOLVE!!! took me around 37 minutes, yeah kinda slow. but atleast i got it right


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 9, 2008)

alexc said:


> Omg, I can't believe it: 7:58.85 4x4 blind!!!!!!  I have the scramble if anyone wants to try it. Non lucky, 7 centers, 2 edges, and a permuted but twisted corner correct. About 4 minutes memo. Wow, beat my old PB by like 1:30!!!
> 
> b2 F L F' l2 r' R2 B f' D2 d2 b2 F' L B f2 R' B F L2 u' B' l2 b2 f' l2 R d' U F2 d' l r2 F L2 D d' U2 l2 B'



It figures. I knew you'd blow past me soon. I have yet to break 8 minutes. I'll try your scramble tomorrow, but I somehow doubt I'll manage that time. Very nice, Alex! Like I said before, Chris had better start looking over his shoulder at you!



ROOT said:


> 5x5 FIRST BLINDSOLVE!!! took me around 37 minutes, yeah kinda slow. but atleast i got it right



That's still very good! My first 5x5x5 BLD was close to an hour. Very nice job!


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 11, 2008)

Learned M2. Figured out all edge algs for r2 edges without memorizing a single M2 algs in only about an hour. I only did one sample solve and read about the idea of M2.


----------



## joey (Jun 14, 2008)

3:16.18
2 cube multi.
#2 had 3 corners and 1 edge done, so kinda lucky.

It could have been sub3:10, but I made several mistakes.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 14, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Learned M2. Figured out all edge algs for r2 edges without memorizing a single M2 algs in only about an hour. I only did one sample solve and read about the idea of M2.



There are only two cases that aren't immediately obvious for r2, not to mention they're inverses of each other.

Oh yeah, 59.30 3x3x3 BLD.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 15, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Learned M2. Figured out all edge algs for r2 edges without memorizing a single M2 algs in only about an hour. I only did one sample solve and read about the idea of M2.
> ...



Which case? If you mean FUr and BDr, I used a modification of a Stadler alg. I still confuse them when doing sighted solve or accidentally do x or something and mess up, but I did check that my alg should work. U2 x U2 r' D2 r U2 r' D2 r U2 x' U2 r2

Anyway, I did my first MultiBLD today and it was a success! MultiBLD 2x2
2 cubes in 4:43.09 using old Pochmann. I'm still quite proud of it. It's about the same amount of information as a 3x3 cube and the time is about 1/2 that of my 3x3 pb.

I also got 2x2 cube BLD average and single best times:
Average: 1:17.39

Standard Deviation: 23.32

Best Time: 35.26

Worst Time: 2:11.27

Individual Times: 

1.	52.51	

2.	1:43.32	

3.	(35.26)	

4.	(2:11.27)	

5.	57.45	

6.	1:24.31

7.	1:24.31	

8.	1:28.26	

9.	1:53.81	

10.	1:27.44	

11.	41.36	

12.	1:01.13


----------



## joey (Jun 15, 2008)

2 cube 2x2 multi is just a little less than a 3x3! Try 3 2x2x2s


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 15, 2008)

joey said:


> 2 cube 2x2 multi is just a little less than a 3x3! Try 3 2x2x2s



I need to get more cubes. I want to try at least 5! 
I should probably work on my edge memory method first and get better at M2.


----------



## Feanaro (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks to Lucas, I now have the final algorithm I needed to solve the edges on a 4x4 blindfolded! Now if only I had some good commuters.....ah well, one miracle at a time I guess.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 16, 2008)

2x2x2 MultiBLD: 0/2 in 3:23. I would have gotten both if my father didn't come in the room and disrupt me.

2x2x2 MultiBLD: 3/3
Time was slow. I was disrupted during memo and had to move. I used my letter system and visual. I went slow to be careful. Today is a slow day for BLD. The time was probably like 10min. But at least I did it! With this system, I don't think I can do more than 6.
Must make Roman rooms...


----------



## Pedro (Jun 17, 2008)

10:18 4x4x4 
finally another successful one (it's been like 3 months )
Video -> http://youtube.com/watch?v=FXGVoQWYc-M


----------



## blah (Jun 19, 2008)

First 4x4x4 BLD solve, after 8 frickin' DNFs, finally *18:05.46*. I _think_ memo was either 6:xx minutes or 8:xx minutes, because I just took a glance and don't really remember now.

Self-figured commutator for centers (so I guess that's one type only?) How many types are there anyway? Can anyone provide any threads? Thanks.

r2 for edges. I know commutators are much much much faster but I prefer minimal thinking during the solve, gives me better accuracy, I think.

3OP for corners. Should I switch to old Pochmann for less memorization? Suggestions and advice needed here 

Anybody else use the same system? I memorized centers, corners, edges. And executed centers, corners, edges. I know this isn't the most popular sequence around because I've never seen anybody do this (most people memorize ABC then execute CBA), so any suggestions from more experienced people around here?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 19, 2008)

blah said:


> First 4x4x4 BLD solve, after 8 frickin' DNFs, finally *18:05.46*. I _think_ memo was either 6:xx minutes or 8:xx minutes, because I just took a glance and don't really remember now.
> 
> Self-figured commutator for centers (so I guess that's one type only?) How many types are there anyway? Can anyone provide any threads? Thanks.
> 
> ...



Nice job! I use commutators for centers, r2 for edges, and 3OP for corners. So I guess I'm the same as you. (I use commutators for the "bad edges" in r2, though.) I memorize edges, centers, corners, then execute corners, centers, edges. The biggest advantage is that I don't have to put corners in long-term memory. Really, I could switch execution of centers and edges with very little difference, though.


----------



## blah (Jun 19, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Nice job! I use commutators for centers, r2 for edges, and 3OP for corners. So I guess I'm the same as you. (I use commutators for the "bad edges" in r2, though.) I memorize edges, centers, corners, then execute corners, centers, edges. The biggest advantage is that I don't have to put corners in long-term memory. Really, I could switch execution of centers and edges with very little difference, though.



I know about that advantage you're talking about, because I do that for 3x3 BLD. Here's what happened, I tried memorizing corners last and solving them first on the third or fourth try (don't remember) and it was the worst DNF with all centers screwed up because I probably didn't use centers safe algorithms for corners, that's why I ended up solving centers first so I don't have to worry about my corners algs.

By the way, how fast is your memo? (I consider you an above-above-average big cube BLDer/BLDist/whatever) What's slowing me down, is it my memo or execution? For that solve I think my memo was 8 minutes and execution was 10 minutes. I've got a feeling my execution is pretty damn slow.

Do most people have longer execution times or longer memo times?

Uh, also, why don't you memorize centers first since your initial cube rotation is done to maximize solved centers right? Wouldn't it be more convenient to continue memorizing centers from there?

And finally, isn't r2 MUCH slower than commutators 'cause commutators solve 3 pieces with 8 moves while r2 solves 1 piece with 6-7 moves (and like 20 moves for the bad cases)? What are the factors that make some people choose r2 over commutators?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 19, 2008)

Good questions.



blah said:


> I know about that advantage you're talking about, because I do that for 3x3 BLD. Here's what happened, I tried memorizing corners last and solving them first on the third or fourth try (don't remember) and it was the worst DNF with all centers screwed up because I probably didn't use centers safe algorithms for corners, that's why I ended up solving centers first so I don't have to worry about my corners algs.


I can understand that, but if you restrict yourself to just a few of the most useful corner algorithms, you're safe. I just use setup moves with A perms, the "Q perm" ((RB'R'B)*3), and a Q variant (U2 R2 U2 (RB'R'B)*3 U2 R2 U2).



blah said:


> By the way, how fast is your memo? (I consider you an above-above-average big cube BLDer/BLDist/whatever) What's slowing me down, is it my memo or execution? For that solve I think my memo was 8 minutes and execution was 10 minutes. I've got a feeling my execution is pretty damn slow.


My memorization and execution times are almost always very close to identical. It's strange, but every time I get a really slow memo time, my execution time is also pretty close to equally slow. I'm very surprised how closely it tracks. A typical solve is just a little over 5 minutes memorization, and just a little over 5 minutes execution. I'd say equal for each phase is a good amount to shoot for.



blah said:


> Do most people have longer execution times or longer memo times?


I think Chris Hardwick runs about the same - equal ratio execution to memorization. I've seen him take a lot longer on memo than on execution on a few solves if they're really bad to memorize, though; I think he's more consistent with his execution time than I am. He's pretty much always really fast with execution, but I'm not.



blah said:


> Uh, also, why don't you memorize centers first since your initial cube rotation is done to maximize solved centers right? Wouldn't it be more convenient to continue memorizing centers from there?


I don't know why; I just got used to doing it this way and never changed. And there's really not that much connection between deciding how to maximize solved centers and actually memorizing the centers, for me at least. Chris Hardwick had originally suggested the idea of memorizing and executing in opposite order, and I tried it and had success with it, so I stuck with it. It's better to get the centers solved first so you don't have to worry about center-safeness on parity fixes, so my way works okay, I guess.



blah said:


> And finally, isn't r2 MUCH slower than commutators 'cause commutators solve 3 pieces with 8 moves while r2 solves 1 piece with 6-7 moves (and like 20 moves for the bad cases)? What are the factors that make some people choose r2 over commutators?


Actually, I don't think it's MUCH slower, but I will agree that if you're perfect with commutators, it seems like it should be a little slower. The moves for r2 are really quick to execute, typically. And r2 solves 1 piece with 7 moves typically, but there are cancellations fairly often (for instance, if you're doing 2 pieces and the second one is directly interchangeable with the first with an R or L face turn, you can cancel out 3 moves - so 11 moves for the 2 pieces, and it's really easy to see the cancellation as you're going). And the most important thing is that r2 requires almost zero thinking, whereas the commutators still require me to think. I'm sure Chris has gotten beyond that, but not many people have; it's a lot of work to get where commutators come to you without even thinking. I of course never have the 20 move bad cases; I use 8 move commutators to solve 2 pieces when I hit those cases. I think it's the best of both worlds.

I am thinking that if I ever want to get as good as Chris or Rafal, odds are I'll need to actually switch back to full commutators on the edges. But I have my doubts whether I'll ever get good enough that such a change will be worth doing. If I'm doomed to never average below 8 minutes on a 4x4x4 (which I suspect I am), then I'm sure I can manage that using r2.


----------



## KConny (Jun 20, 2008)

1:27.68 3x3 BLD. 
Easy solve buy non lucky.
U L B D U' F2 D F B' U' L' R2 U' L' B2 F U2 R2 L' D F2 B' U' R2 L'


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jun 21, 2008)

Let's see... 3x3 in 57.53, 3 cubes in 14:11.77, 5x5 in 23:33.36 and 15 succesfull 3x3 solves in a row, average was 1:4x.xx. All of them are my personal bests and happened in one day .


----------



## joey (Jun 22, 2008)

I feel like I might be getting out of my slump, now my exams are over.

I got a 56.55 and a 54.55 today. (And a 1:00.84, so close to a sub-1)


----------



## Feanaro (Jun 22, 2008)

I made a 5:8.13 while on a plane, sitting next to some Indian people fight over which gate number they needed to connect to.......I memorize corners in numbers, so it wasn't my best.


----------



## ooveehoo (Jun 22, 2008)

I got my first succsessful BLD-solve! Took less than 40 minutes (around 30min memo, 7 min execution)


----------



## blah (Jun 22, 2008)

It's 4 days from my first 4x4 BLD success, and I just did a successful 5x5 BLD *on my first attempt*! (c.f. my first 4x4 BLD success after 8 DNFs.) Though I went _real_ slow to make sure I wouldn't screw up   

I didn't learn anything new at all for this, but then again, is there really anything new to learn? The answer is yes, and I sorta discovered these _new things_ midway through my solve, came up with solutions on the fly and somehow managed to pull through 

I memorized wedges, midges, x-centers, t-centers, corners, and solved them in the following order:

Corners: 3OP, nothing special.

X-centers: Exactly the same as 4x4 centers, commutators.

T-centers: Once I reached this midway through my execution, I realized I've never solved these before  so I stoned for about 30 seconds, went back to basic principles of commutators in my head, and somehow managed to figure out how to solve these on the fly 

Wedges: r2. Again, nothing special. Though I did the r/l ones with the long algorithms, didn't want to risk my first attempt with commutators, which could go very, very, very wrong for me. (Yeah I've had it once on the 4x4, that was before I devised my system for r/l edges.)

Midges: Stoned for 10 minutes wondering how to solve this. I memorized them as 3OP, flipped the bad edges, and then realized I didn't know how to do a U-perm for midges at the final stage of execution, that was pretty scary. I kept cursing. In the end I did M2, praying very hard that the M-slice algorithms (U2M'U2M' and MU2MU2) would work, and they did  And now with my eyes open, I can see why they would obviously work, now I feel stupid wondering why I sat there for 10 minutes, doing nothing but debating with myself whether it would be worth the risk 

Final time: *1:04:08.70*, it's on Cubemania! 

I don't consider it a good time for a first solve, was expecting something like 45-50 minutes (considering my 4x4 time), but now that I've solved it, I'm glad I didn't rush. (And of course I wasted 10 mins at the last stage with 12 more midges left to cycle, damn ) Edit: I've found another excuse to justify why it was so slow, my cube sucks so much I had to do r2 as (Rr)2R2'. I'll get a better one next time.

Can anyone tell me why T-centers are called T-centers? I don't see how they look like Ts, more like crosses. Or does it stand for something? (Just found out they were called that _after_ my solve )

P/S: @Mike, now I _really_ see what you mean by go slow and be careful 

Edit: Oh, and memorization was 25 minutes. Though it could've easily been sub-20 if I wasn't so scared of a DNF  And why are there so many s in this post?


----------



## McWizzle94 (Jun 22, 2008)

New PB of 1:35.47 3x3x3 BLD!!!!!!!!!!!! Non-lucky too 

This ranks me at #15 on Cubemania!!!! w00t!!!


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 23, 2008)

Blah:
Try this U perm: M2UMU2M'UM2

I only use it for BLD.


----------



## CanadaCube (Jun 23, 2008)

2x2 BLD In 45 Seconds (Including Memo)


----------



## Jude (Jun 24, 2008)

First ever Multi Blind attempt, 2/2! It took me ridiculously long but only because I took a break in between memorising the cubes, and because the 2nd cube I used was my incredibly loose OH cube and the execution took twice as long on that one, due to me trying not to pop  (17 min memo, 6 min execution)


----------



## Jude (Jun 24, 2008)

KConny said:


> 1:27.68 3x3 BLD.
> Easy solve buy non lucky.
> U L B D U' F2 D F B' U' L' R2 U' L' B2 F U2 R2 L' D F2 B' U' R2 L'




Gahh! Tried that scramble and got 3.30 DNF! My fastest time by a minute, and it was so close! Only mistake I made is forgot the very first edge (I use Old Pochmann, so the edge that started in the buffer position) resulting in UBR and UFR swapped, and 2 edges swapped... Oh well, I'll get sub 4 minute for real soon enough!

EDIT: Haha just a few seconds later, while surfing this thread, came across


masterofthebass said:


> 55.02!!!
> 
> U' F' B' U D2 F U2 R2 F U' F B U F' U' B2 F U F B D2 U2 F R2 D
> 
> 2 corners and 1 edge solved.


Tried that and got 4:01.05! Excrutiatingly close, especially since I don't have a BLD so was doing it under my desk and looking at the timer while I solved. 3:55.xx with Ja and Jb perm to perform


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 25, 2008)

Nooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So close!

*5x5x5 multiBLD:* *3/4, 3:04:46.94* (1:51:40 memorization)

The only cube that was wrong was the third one, and all that was wrong was two flipped central edges. How could I be so close, and miss?? I was able to figure out that the reason for the flipped edges was that I memorized the wrong sticker - I memorized FL instead of LF. The nice thing was that the flipped edges were at FL and FR, so I saw them as soon as I pulled the blindfold off. If they had been in the back instead, it would have just been too cruel. 

This was just insanely sick. In fact, there were a couple of times, once during memorization and another during solving, where I felt literally sick. But I kept going. It was terribly hard keeping this all in memory; I finished my first pass of memorizing all the cubes at about 1:03, but it took another 48 minutes of repeating the memorization before I felt secure enough to begin.

I was originally pretty disappointed with the time, but I guess that adds up to 46 minutes per cube or so, which is only about double what I take when only solving one. So I guess that's actually pretty reasonable.

Regular 3x3x3 multiBLD is just going to seem so easy now.


----------



## joey (Jun 25, 2008)

Mike, I know it's not 100%, but that is awesome. You should definitely try again soon! And if you got a v-cube 5x5, try 5 when it gets there!

*bows down to mike*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 25, 2008)

joey said:


> Mike, I know it's not 100%, but that is awesome. You should definitely try again soon! And if you got a v-cube 5x5, try 5 when it gets there!


I definitely do want to try 5 when it gets here. (Yes, I ordered one.) It's kind of interesting - I could actually also use the 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 to emulate 5x5x5's, right? 

And now I'm getting just a glimmer of what it must have been like for Rowe and Ryosuke in their all-day attempts. If 3 hours was this rough, I can only imagine what 11 hours must be like.


----------



## joey (Jun 25, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Mike, I know it's not 100%, but that is awesome. You should definitely try again soon! And if you got a v-cube 5x5, try 5 when it gets there!
> ...


I guess. Or you could do 5 5x5s, and 1 6x6 and 1 7x7. I'f you're man enough.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 25, 2008)

joey said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > joey said:
> ...


Ugh. Now it looks like I'm going to really know what Rowe and Ryosuke went through. 

I'll need a bunch more rooms for that.

Actually, I was hoping to work up to it though.


----------



## alexc (Jun 25, 2008)

Omg, Mike 3/4 5x5 multi bld!!!!!?!?!?!!!!  I ordered a 5x5, (not v-cube) so I will try to catch you on 5x5 bld, but you will probably beat me in these big cube multi bld for a long time.

edit: I hate when an attempt looks right, but then you pick up the cubes and see the back and you're like: oh ****! I once tried a relay with two 4x4's two or three 3x3's (can't remember, i think it was three, though) and a 2x2. I pull off the blindfold, everythings right!!!  I pick up the second 4x4 and one frickin center on D and B are switched. I was soooooooooooooo ticked!!!


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jun 25, 2008)

51.36 3x3x3 BLD!  I got an eastsheen 4x4x4 yesterday and solved it blindfolded today, time was 11:32.86. Maybe sub-10 tomorrow.

Scramble for 3x3x3: F2 D2 B2 U' D R B' U D' L R' D U2 L2 B R2 D' R' U' D F2 U' B U' R'

Also, good job Mike, that's crazy! Going to try 2x2-7x7 relay soon?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 25, 2008)

alexc said:


> Omg, Mike 3/4 5x5 multi bld!!!!!?!?!?!!!!  I ordered a 5x5, (not v-cube) so I will try to catch you on 5x5 bld, but you will probably beat me in these big cube multi bld for a long time.
> 
> edit: I hate when an attempt looks right, but then you pick up the cubes and see the back and you're like: oh ****! I once tried a relay with two 4x4's two or three 3x3's (can't remember, i think it was three, though) and a 2x2. I pull off the blindfold, everythings right!!!  I pick up the second 4x4 and one frickin center on D and B are switched. I was soooooooooooooo ticked!!!



Yeah, I've had a couple of those with 4x4x4's in competition. Very disappointing. I wouldn't be surprised to see you catch me on 5x5x5 BLD by the US Open. But while we might luck out on a 4x4x4, if Chris solves his 5x5x5 I doubt either of us have even the tiniest thread of a chance of beating him on 5x5x5 BLD. We can compete for second. (Although actually, if Rowe finally gets one, he might beat Chris!)



Ville Seppänen said:


> 51.36 3x3x3 BLD!


Congratulations! I can't believe how fast some of you guys are. And thanks for the compliment; yes, 2-7 relay is something I would like to try by the end of the summer (if the cubes come when they're supposed to).


----------



## tim (Jun 26, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> *5x5x5 multiBLD:* *3/4, 3:04:46.94* (1:51:40 memorization)


Sick!



Mike Hughey said:


> In fact, there were a couple of times, once during memorization and another during solving, where I felt literally sick. But I kept going.


Now you know how i felt after 15 solved cubes at the GO.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 26, 2008)

tim said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > In fact, there were a couple of times, once during memorization and another during solving, where I felt literally sick. But I kept going.
> ...



Uh, yeah - I can imagine. At least I was doing mine in comfort at home instead of in front of an audience.

What must Ryosuke's 51 cube attempt have been like?!?


----------



## joey (Jun 26, 2008)

56.44 BLD
Should have been 52.xx or so, but I had to correct a mistake :/

The real reason I posted this was because, it had (as defined by 3OP) two corners correctly permuted but wrongly oriented. For me, the method I use, freestyle/G^-1, I only deal with permutation. So I don't think it is lucky, because that is just 2 2-cycles of pieces.


----------



## ooveehoo (Jun 26, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 51.36 3x3x3 BLD!  I got an eastsheen 4x4x4 yesterday and solved it blindfolded today, time was 11:32.86. Maybe sub-10 tomorrow.
> 
> Scramble for 3x3x3: F2 D2 B2 U' D R B' U D' L R' D U2 L2 B R2 D' R' U' D F2 U' B U' R'
> 
> Also, good job Mike, that's crazy! Going to try 2x2-7x7 relay soon?



What method are you using for 3x3x3 BLD? It seems that you're gonna break the BLD finnish record again...


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jun 27, 2008)

ooveehoo said:


> Ville Seppänen said:
> 
> 
> > 51.36 3x3x3 BLD!  I got an eastsheen 4x4x4 yesterday and solved it blindfolded today, time was 11:32.86. Maybe sub-10 tomorrow.
> ...



Yes, I probably will. I use freestyle now, mainly commutators for corners, commutators + U-perms for edges. I will most likely do 4x4x4 BLD in next competition.


----------



## alexc (Jun 28, 2008)

1/2 4x4 multi bld off by two frickin wings on the second cube. (I just missed that cycle.) I have tried this three times, I think, and all times have been 1/2! I want a success! Btw, the time was 31:05.


----------



## blah (Jun 28, 2008)

2x2x2, 3x3x3, 4x4x4 BLD relay. ~35 minutes (not sure 'cause I used my cellphone timer). 16:xx for memo and 34:xx for full solve, though I stopped my phone much later than I finished, so it should've been 33:xx  *But there was one major problem*.

Memorized 2x2x2 > 3x3x3 > 4x4x4, solved in reverse order. It could've been much faster (I'm guessing sub-30) but it was way too noisy there (did it in the middle of a shopping mall ) *But there was one major problem*.

4x4x4: 3OP for corners, commutators for centers, pure r2 for edges (no commutators).
3x3x3: 3OP for both corners and edges (didn't feel like risking my life using M2).
2x2x2: 3OP.
*But there was one major problem*.

I friggin DNFed the 2x2x2.

I _really_ suspect that little boy next to me meddling with it...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 28, 2008)

alexc said:


> 1/2 4x4 multi bld off by two frickin wings on the second cube. (I just missed that cycle.) I have tried this three times, I think, and all times have been 1/2! I want a success! Btw, the time was 31:05.



Very cool, Alex! Good luck with getting one.

I'd go for some big 4x4x4 multis, but I only have 3 4x4x4s, so I can't.  I'd think it would be fun to do 10 4x4x4s, and since a 4x4x4 takes just one room for me like a 3x3x3, it should be no problem - it would just take a while. But I can't afford 10 4x4x4s.



blah said:


> I friggin DNFed the 2x2x2.
> 
> I _really_ suspect that little boy next to me meddling with it...


Awww... Awesome try, though!


----------



## alexc (Jun 30, 2008)

24:49 5x5 blindfolded!!!!!! This was for the weekly contest. I can't believe it, first attempt was a success!!!!!


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 30, 2008)

wow....................................


sub 25 on your first solve. I hope I can like sub 35 . My memo is going to be so bad, but hopefully it'll work.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 30, 2008)

Alex, that's just shocking. Your time is frightening. Although I guess Ryosuke Mondo claims under 20 minutes on his first solve, which is even worse, considering I've probably done 100 successful 5x5x5 BLD solves, and I still haven't gone under 20 minutes on any of them.  I am getting close, though.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 30, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Alex, that's just shocking. Your time is frightening. Although I guess Ryosuke Mondo claims under 20 minutes on his first solve, which is even worse, considering I've probably done 100 successful 5x5x5 BLD solves, and I still haven't gone under 20 minutes on any of them.  I am getting close, though.



Meh, turning speed. Don't worry about it.


----------



## ROOT (Jun 30, 2008)

crap, 2/4 mutliblind 3x3. 

The time was 25 minutes including memo with no memo system at all (no roman rooms, no letter pairs, no numbers). all minor mistakes

1st cubeerfect
2nd cube: forgot to undo R2 and did a 2 edge switcher, thus leading to two swapped corners
3rd cube: perfect
4th cube: forgot to orient edges!! it shouldve been 3/4

this was mostly a time accomplishment. ive been trying 6, getting 50 minutes per attempt. Now 4 cubes seems like nothing to memo


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 30, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Alex, that's just shocking. Your time is frightening. Although I guess Ryosuke Mondo claims under 20 minutes on his first solve, which is even worse, considering I've probably done 100 successful 5x5x5 BLD solves, and I still haven't gone under 20 minutes on any of them.  I am getting close, though.
> ...



 That's a positive way to look at it!


----------



## alexc (Jun 30, 2008)

20:09 5x5 blindfolded DNF. Off by three + centers. Also, I forgot to mention this: 2/4 multi bld in 10:24 for the weekly contest! I don't even care that I got two of them wrong. I was just happy for the speed. Memo: 6:10


----------



## tim (Jun 30, 2008)

alexc said:


> 20:09 5x5 blindfolded DNF. Off by three + centers. Also, I forgot to mention this: 2/4 multi bld in 10:24 for the weekly contest! I don't even care that I got two of them wrong. I was just happy for the speed. Memo: 6:10



Nice . I'm happy to see (finally) another cuber trying to go for speed in multi bld.


----------



## alexc (Jun 30, 2008)

tim said:


> alexc said:
> 
> 
> > 20:09 5x5 blindfolded DNF. Off by three + centers. Also, I forgot to mention this: 2/4 multi bld in 10:24 for the weekly contest! I don't even care that I got two of them wrong. I was just happy for the speed. Memo: 6:10
> ...



Ummm, usually I don't try for speed in multi except if I'm doing <5. I make too many mistakes if I try to go fast.


----------



## KConny (Jun 30, 2008)

tim: I'd like to think that I'm fairly fast. I did 4/4 in 13:38. Isn't that good enough for you?


----------



## tim (Jun 30, 2008)

KConny said:


> tim: I'd like to think that I'm fairly fast. I did 4/4 in 13:38. Isn't that good enough for you?



Nope, i would call 13:37 is good .


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 1, 2008)

4/6
3/6
2/6... I'm deproving!!


----------



## alexc (Jul 1, 2008)

7:24 4x4 bld DNF. Off by three wings and two centers.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jul 2, 2008)

I just solved a 2x2x2 BLD, first try ever, and i did it in 2:35.03. Man that was easy. Holy moley...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 2, 2008)

Okay, I could not possibly be more excited:

7x7x7 BLD: 1:57:04.84 (57:45 memorization)!!!!!!!!!!!!

I had a Dennis-like reaction when I pulled off the blindfold. The only difference is that I did so relatively silently, so as not to wake up my daughters. I'm still in total disbelief.

I am truly sorry that since my wife has the video camera with her in China, there is no video. But our computer isn't up to the task of handling uploading it anyway, so I guess it doesn't really make much difference.

The funny thing is that when I was solving the first set of obliques, I had a horrible moment of doubt when I was convinced that the commutators I was using for the cases where all 3 pieces are on different faces, and two of them are on opposite faces, couldn't possibly work. On that particular commutator, I probably sat there for about ten minutes trying to figure out how it could work, and finally gave up and did a really crazy setup move to put them on adjacent faces, and solved it that way. When I got to the next oblique like that, I came to my senses and realized the commutators I had been using really did work after all, and I was good after that. I think I'm going to have to practice a bit to get more comfortable with them, though.

I regret that Arnaud had not posted the new competition when I last checked before starting the solve, so it doesn't count for the weekly competition.  Oh, well, I guess I'll just have to get another one this week.

I'm also excited because this means I can compete in 7x7x7 speed this week; now that I've solved it BLD, I can go ahead and solve it while looking at it too if I want. I still need a successful 6x6x6 BLD first if I want to do 6x6x6 speed, though.

The first successful solve on my first 7x7x7 cube was a BLD solve! Yes!


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 2, 2008)

Way to go Mike! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 2, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> 7x7x7 BLD: 1:57:04.84 (57:45 memorization)!!!!!!!!!!!!


... ... 

Congratulations! I don't think I have to stress how phenomenal that is, but it's amazing. What attempt number?

If I ever get to own a 7x7x7, I'll probably try this, and I'd expect to take about as long, but I'll probably have no accuracy - I haven't even had a 5x5x5 success yet! Maybe I just need to try some more consistent methods for centers, but somehow cubers like you and Hardwick can be insanely more careful...


----------



## pjk (Jul 2, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Okay, I could not possibly be more excited:
> 
> 7x7x7 BLD: 1:57:04.84 (57:45 memorization)!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Congrats, Mike. Truly amazing. Great work!


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 2, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> 4/6
> 3/6
> 2/6... I'm deproving!!



6/6, guess not!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jul 2, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Okay, I could not possibly be more excited:
> 
> 7x7x7 BLD: 1:57:04.84 (57:45 memorization)!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



WOW MIKE! CONGRATULATIONS! that is soooooooo amazing!
Like Lucas asked how many attempts did it take?
just wow..... really I am so Proud of you Mike! 
First EVER!  Your an inspiration!


----------



## joey (Jul 2, 2008)

Mike, you are awesome.


----------



## tim (Jul 2, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Okay, I could not possibly be more excited:
> 
> 7x7x7 BLD: 1:57:04.84 (57:45 memorization)!!!!!!!!!!!!



Wow! This is amazing, Mike!

If i count correctly, that was your second attempt, right? That's even an amazing time for just two attempts. (I took almost 40 minutes to memorize my first 6x6)


----------



## Stefan (Jul 2, 2008)

Congrats, Mike! And thanks. Now that I can't be the first anymore, I can postpone my attempts and do more important stuff first. But I'll try it soon, I've devised a method (mainly for centers) and practiced it sighted a bit the last few days and it looks good, but I'm so bad at reading and memorizing centers...


----------



## Dene (Jul 2, 2008)

Yay Mr. Hughey! Sub2 as well! Dene always had faith in you!!!


----------



## KConny (Jul 2, 2008)

Wow amazing Mike! 
Tim S: Haha, nice! I think I'm gonna try 5 cubes today. What was your time?


----------



## alexc (Jul 2, 2008)

Mike, that's amazing!  First in the world! Now, somebody just needs to lend me a 7x7 at the nationals, because I have some major catchup to do!  I really want to give this a go!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 2, 2008)

Thank you to everyone for the congratulations.

Yes, it was my second attempt. I still can't believe I got one so quickly. The first one was off by 33 pieces, so I thought surely I'd have a few with a few pieces out of place first. It's really a shame I didn't get this on a weekly competition scramble - now it will probably be ages before I get a second one. 



alexc said:


> Mike, that's amazing!  First in the world! Now, somebody just needs to lend me a 7x7 at the nationals, because I have some major catchup to do!  I really want to give this a go!



I'll let you use mine if you promise to take really good care of it. You certainly deserve a chance at it - your progress has been amazing!



tim said:


> That's even an amazing time for just two attempts. (I took almost 40 minutes to memorize my first 6x6)


It's interesting, because it really doesn't feel like all that much to memorize. The 5x5x5 multiBLD was really good practice. A 7x7x7 feels very much like 2 5x5x5s to memorize. There's a little more on a 7x7x7 than on 2 5x5x5s, but really not much more, so it winds up feeling about the same.

I can't wait to try this with my color scheme - I think it will take 15 minutes off the memorization time. The colors really throw me.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 2, 2008)

That's amazing!!!! You did it!!!! Now multiBLD the 7x7!!!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 2, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> That's amazing!!!! You did it!!!! Now multiBLD the 7x7!!!



I've gotta save up enough to buy the second one first. I hope to in a couple of months.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 2, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > That's amazing!!!! You did it!!!! Now multiBLD the 7x7!!!
> ...


I will lend you one of mine. If you succeed in getting 2/2 7x7x7 you can keep it!

Congratulations Mike. Everyone expected you to get one soon. You were the only one that thought it would take about 10 attempts.

And to Stefan: You can stop reading the centers. Really. Unless someone is pulling a prank there should only be 1 readable center and it's always the same, no matter which scramble you supply. And there is no need to read it everytime, just remember it has a V on it


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 2, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...


Wow - that's a mighty generous offer! (But the odds are pretty good in your favor that you'll get to keep it. But remember - I did get 2/2 5x5x5s and almost 4/4, so I would have a real chance at it!)

Oh, and Arnaud, I'd like to give out a special thanks to you for inspiring me to do big cubes BLD in the first place. What really got me going on big cubes BLD was that I wanted to participate in every event in the weekly competitions - honestly, that's what got me started! Now I'm so hopelessly addicted to big cubes BLD that they are a bigger focus for me than the weekly competitions. But it was your weekly competition that got me started. Thank you for the initial inspiration!



AvGalen said:


> And to Stefan: You can stop reading the centers. Really. Unless someone is pulling a prank there should only be 1 readable center and it's always the same, no matter which scramble you supply. And there is no need to read it everytime, just remember it has a V on it


----------



## Nghia (Jul 2, 2008)

Wow Mike, congratulations ! That's incredible ! You've always inspired me with your motivation, I definitely need to jump into BLD again !


----------



## alexc (Jul 2, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> alexc said:
> 
> 
> > Mike, that's amazing!  First in the world! Now, somebody just needs to lend me a 7x7 at the nationals, because I have some major catchup to do!  I really want to give this a go!
> ...



Thanks. I'll be gentle with it. I'll probably be turning very slowly and being careful with the solving in general anyway. Ohhhhh I can't wait, thank you!!!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 2, 2008)

alexc said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > alexc said:
> ...



You're very welcome - it will be fun to get to watch you solve a really big cube.

Note that I am NOT making the offer Arnaud made to me - if you solve it, you do NOT get to keep the cube!


----------



## alexc (Jul 2, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> alexc said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



Haha, ok, understood: I do not get to keep the cube if I solve it! 

I have a question for you about 5x5 and larger cubes blind. When you were just starting on 5x5 blind, did you get any DNF's because you accidentally turned the wrong slice? I DNFed the first two solves on the weekly contest and they were quite far off, but I was sure my memo was right or at least extremely close to right, so I figured it must be a wrong turn on execution. That's what I'm most nervous I'll mess up on the 7x7, that I'll accidentally turn the wrong slice. (Because there are quite a lot of them on the 7x7.) Any way to help this besides just being careful and making sure you have the right one?


----------



## Jason Baum (Jul 2, 2008)

Mike, congrats on your 7x7x7 BLD! That's truly incredible. You're an inspiration!


----------



## Kenny (Jul 2, 2008)

Oh Dear God, that's just unbelievable. Seriously, man, you're just awesome . Congrats like a million times, way to go....Incredible .


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 2, 2008)

alexc said:


> I have a question for you about 5x5 and larger cubes blind. When you were just starting on 5x5 blind, did you get any DNF's because you accidentally turned the wrong slice? I DNFed the first two solves on the weekly contest and they were quite far off, but I was sure my memo was right or at least extremely close to right, so I figured it must be a wrong turn on execution. That's what I'm most nervous I'll mess up on the 7x7, that I'll accidentally turn the wrong slice. (Because there are quite a lot of them on the 7x7.) Any way to help this besides just being careful and making sure you have the right one?



I really haven't had much problems with it, actually. I might have had a few 5x5x5 DNFs due to this (and I probably still occasionally do), but not enough that I really noticed it much. Although after analyzing my first 7x7x7 attempt (the DNF) some more, I decided that in addition to not doing an R' setup move undo, I must have done this once - I turned the wrong slice one time (third instead of second, or vice versa). It left me with 2 sets of strips of unsolved centers that accounted for many of my bad pieces.

But I think I've decided that it seems like the best thing to do is just not to worry about it too much. I think that's why my time was as good as it was. I just went for it like it was a regular 4x4x4 or 5x5x5 solve. When you're doing outer or inner + or X centers, it's nice because you're always turning the same class of inner or outer slices. So they're kind of easy. And r2 REALLY helps for bigger cubes for the wings, because you're always either turning outer faces or the particular r2 that goes with the set of wings you're working on. I think r2 becomes a bigger and bigger win as you get to bigger and bigger cubes.

The obliques are the hardest ones. But after a while you get used to the idea that one class of commutator moves always moves the third slice and another class always moves the second slice, and then it becomes rather comfortable (as you get used to which class each move belongs to). I really think some practice will make a big difference in the speed of doing obliques. I must admit that I did do a fair amount of counting slices while doing the obliques.

Anyway, I think the reason I was successful was really because I didn't worry about it too much. I was careful, but not enough to let it really slow me down much. And I think that helps.

And I'd like to say once again thank you everyone for the congratulations. It's nice to see all the kind comments!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jul 2, 2008)

You deserve them all mike! 
and if you Try 7 MultiBLD please GOD get that on video!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 2, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> You deserve them all mike!
> and if you Try 7 MultiBLD please GOD get that on video!



7 multiBLD on video is an interesting challenge. All I have is a miniDV recorder (maximum of 90 minutes with the lower resolution). If I ever record a 7x7x7 BLD, I figure I'll just record the solving phase, since the memorization phase would make it too long. A 7x7x7 multi? How can I fit that on a tape?


----------



## joey (Jul 2, 2008)

wait, I think Derrick meant 7 7x7x7 multi?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 2, 2008)

joey said:


> wait, I think Derrick meant 7 7x7x7 multi?



Heh - I'll need professional video recording equipment to be able to handle that.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jul 2, 2008)

lol nah just a normal 7x7 multiBLD. whether it be 2 or 3. I would just at least like to see a 2 7x7 cubes MultiBLD on vid


----------



## Nghia (Jul 3, 2008)

I think a BLD relay 2x2 - 7x7 would be funnier


----------



## alexc (Jul 3, 2008)

Practiced for 7x7 blind by doing a 5x5, two 4x4's, a 3x3, and a 2x2, which is more than one 7x7 I think. Memo was actually a lot easier than I thought. The result was I was off by one 4x4 and the 5x5. The 5x5 was off by three central edges. The 4x4 was off by several "lines" of centers and wings, which makes me think I forgot a slice turn or something. Total time was 1:21. Memo was 51 minutes.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 3, 2008)

Hmm... looking at the number of pieces. You take 1 5x5, 1 4x4 (- corners), and then add 24*3 for the oblique and outer T centers. Since a 4x4 is 24*2 + corners, you end up getting very close with just 2 4x4s and a 5x5. Your estimate was very close  I don't think I will end up DNFing a 7x7 BLD because of execution, but I obviously can't memo if my life depended on it. Maybe I should really try a 5x5...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 3, 2008)

alexc said:


> Practiced for 7x7 blind by doing a 5x5, two 4x4's, a 3x3, and a 2x2, which is more than one 7x7 I think. Memo was actually a lot easier than I thought. The result was I was off by one 4x4 and the 5x5. The 5x5 was off by three central edges. The 4x4 was off by several "lines" of centers and wings, which makes me think I forgot a slice turn or something. Total time was 1:21. Memo was 51 minutes.



Very nice, Alex.


----------



## Pedro (Jul 3, 2008)

I know I'm a bit late, but...

congratz Mike!!

man, that is something really really really really cool 

couting by number of pieces/locations needed, a 7x7x7 would be like...13,25 cubes for me


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 4, 2008)

Hohohohohoho...

8/8 multi


----------



## alexc (Jul 4, 2008)

10/12 multi bld in 55:13 (40:50 memo)


----------



## joey (Jul 4, 2008)

44.21
I scrambled wrong :/ But I recreated the solve I got using ACube. It has 3 corners placed, so kinda lucky.

B2 D F2 R2 D F2 U2 L' U' L D F' L' U' F' D F' R' B' L F'


----------



## alexc (Jul 4, 2008)

joey said:


> 44.21
> I scrambled wrong :/ But I recreated the solve I got using ACube. It has 3 corners placed, so kinda lucky.
> 
> B2 D F2 R2 D F2 U2 L' U' L D F' L' U' F' D F' R' B' L F'



I wouldn't say 3 corners permuted is lucky. I'll try this scramble.


----------



## tim (Jul 4, 2008)

alexc said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > 44.21
> ...





I call every solve which has less than 19 pieces to memorize lucky.


----------



## alexc (Jul 4, 2008)

On Joey's scramble: 1:05 DNF

@tim
Umm, so lucky solves happen all the time for you? Think about this. Do lucky solves happen on speedsolving as often as you have one piece solved on a scramble? Of course not. Therefore, a lucky blindsolve should be something that doesn't happen that often. I consider a lucky blindsolve to be one where 20% or more of the cube is done. So on a 3x3 >4 pieces solved, which doesn't happen very often.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 4, 2008)

alexc said:


> On Joey's scramble: 1:05 DNF
> 
> @tim
> Umm, so lucky solves happen all the time for you? Think about this. Do lucky solves happen on speedsolving as often as you have one piece solved on a scramble? Of course not. Therefore, a lucky blindsolve should be something that doesn't happen that often. I consider a lucky blindsolve to be one where 20% or more of the cube is done. So on a 3x3 >4 pieces solved, which doesn't happen very often.


20% is a somewhat silly thing to say.
I'm tooo lazy to find the chances for >4 from http://cube.garron.us/BLD/probabilities.htm, though.

But please also don't forget how tim memos.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jul 5, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> The first successful solve on my first 7x7x7 cube was a BLD solve! Yes!



how'd you solve it after DNFs? BLD again?


----------



## alexc (Jul 5, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> alexc said:
> 
> 
> > On Joey's scramble: 1:05 DNF
> ...



Remind me how does Tim memo? And why is 20% a silly thing to say?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 5, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > The first successful solve on my first 7x7x7 cube was a BLD solve! Yes!
> ...



I only had one DNF, so I only had to deal with it once.  What I did was, I solved it to all but 3 wings that needed cycling, then I applied the first few moves of the second scramble, then I solved the 3 wings with a commutator, then I applied the rest of the scramble. It worked great!


----------



## tim (Jul 5, 2008)

alexc said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > alexc said:
> ...



I use a fixed buffer, so i waste one image per extra cycle. I once kept track of 55 bld solves. 18 of them had less than 19 pieces to memorize + execute. That's 33%. If i change the criteria to <18 there are only 6 attempts left. So i think calling scrambles with <19 pieces lucky makes sense for my system.

btw. Remember, that a permutated piece affects memorization + execution time.


----------



## ZeroKiller (Jul 5, 2008)

After four months of DNF for 3x3 BLD, I finally got one!!! Time was 5:02. Oh, Jesus, I'm so excited lol.


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 6, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Okay, I could not possibly be more excited:
> 
> 7x7x7 BLD: 1:57:04.84 (57:45 memorization)!!!!!!!!!!!!



Congratulations Mike! That is simply awe inspiring! I have yet to try a full attempt. I just got back from my trip today, and I did scramble up my 7x7x7 and start memorizing the inner t-centers but I'm simply too jet lagged right now to concentrate. Will try a full solve sometime this week once I rest up.

Congrats again, this still looks like an intimidating feat to me (I haven't yet tried to memo the whole cube). Even my longest journey (32 locations) is too short for me to memorize everything using images. So I need 2 journeys to memo this cube! Insane!

--edit--
I just did a 5x5x5 BLD solve on my V-cube and got 15:56.48 which is pretty good for me. On my rubiks.com cube I have to turn pretty fast the whole time to get a solve like this, this V-cube is much smoother than my rubiks.com cube! The black was a bit weird at first, but I don't forsee it really bothering me. I plan to use my V-cube 5x5 for Nationals (so far).
--edit--

Chris


----------



## blah (Jul 6, 2008)

cmhardw said:


> I just did a 5x5x5 BLD solve on my V-cube and got 15:56.48 which is pretty good for me. On my rubiks.com cube I have to turn pretty fast the whole time to get a solve like this, this V-cube is much smoother than my rubiks.com cube!
> Chris



Does this mean you turned "pretty fast the whole time" for your world record?


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 6, 2008)

blah said:


> Does this mean you turned "pretty fast the whole time" for your world record?



Very much so, I was upset that I had DNF'd both 4x4's and the previous 5x5 before that solve. Partly in frustration and partly in desperation I went very fast on the solving phase (not memo) for that solve. Jason, my judge, told me after that I finished memo at around 9:30, putting my solve time at about 5:55 ish (sub-6 min), which as far as I know is my current personal best solving phase ever, even at home.

Chris


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jul 7, 2008)

Do any of you guys ever do 2x2x2 BLD? I was thinking about cubing the other night and realised that i had never tried a 2x2x2 BLD. I took my 3x3x3 BLD knowledge and did a 2x2x2 in 2:35, first try 

Tonight i've done about 50 2x2x2 BLD solves and my PB is now 1:28. Man this is fun


----------



## joey (Jul 7, 2008)

Hehe 2x2 BLD is fun.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 7, 2008)

cmhardw said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, I could not possibly be more excited:
> ...


Nothing wrong with using multiple journeys. It makes it more like Roman Rooms, where things are automatically partitioned into related things. It sounds like you have more than one journey - just use multiple - it should work out great.

Good luck - I'm confident you'll get one soon. Now if I could just get a 6x6x6 BLD (2 failures so far - both off by just 2 obliques).

I wish I had time to do more 7x7x7 BLDs, but I want to get a 6x6x6 BLD, and then I'm also having to practice for multiBLD for Nationals. (Since there's no 7x7x7 BLD event, I can't really justify practicing it hard. But I'm going to focus on it and 6x6x6 BLD as soon as Nationals is over. I'll probably do all 3 scrambles of both each week if I can, at the expense of multiBLD. I love doing real big cubes BLD!)



> I just did a 5x5x5 BLD solve on my V-cube and got 15:56.48 which is pretty good for me. On my rubiks.com cube I have to turn pretty fast the whole time to get a solve like this, this V-cube is much smoother than my rubiks.com cube! The black was a bit weird at first, but I don't forsee it really bothering me. I plan to use my V-cube 5x5 for Nationals (so far).
> --edit--



I tried using my 5x5x5 V-cube for the scrambles this week and DNFed them all.  On the second one, one of the wings twisted and almost popped out. I'm really not sure I like my 5x5x5 V-cube for speedsolving, even, but I'm sure I don't like it as much as Eastsheen for BLD. I've decided to stick with Eastsheen for Nationals. (I'll have the V-cube there as a backup.)


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jul 7, 2008)

Just did a 51.75 2x2x2 BLD


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 7, 2008)

I already thought you would like > 1 BIG cube blind scramble Mike. That is the main reason I made it 3 scrambles, but that's also the main reason I added the note that you don't have to do them all 

I also think the V-Cube 5x5x5 is no where near as good (yet) as the Rubiks 5x5x5 I own, but at least the V5 doesn't pop.

And V-Cubes really shouldn't have those black stickers. I hope CubeSmith will sell replacement stickers/tiles for them (5x5x5 -> 7x7x7) during the US Open. I would start with replacing just the blacks with white. My mind keeps refusing/confusing the blacks and even converts them to other colors during edge-pairing. I see a green/dark edge and start looking for green/blue (which doesn't exist )


----------



## Simboubou (Jul 7, 2008)

My first official multiblind attempt was successful !
5/5 in 43 minutes, National Record !


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 7, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> I already thought you would like > 1 BIG cube blind scramble Mike. That is the main reason I made it 3 scrambles, but that's also the main reason I added the note that you don't have to do them all
> 
> I also think the V-Cube 5x5x5 is no where near as good (yet) as the Rubiks 5x5x5 I own, but at least the V5 doesn't pop.
> 
> And V-Cubes really shouldn't have those black stickers. I hope CubeSmith will sell replacement stickers/tiles for them (5x5x5 -> 7x7x7) during the US Open. I would start with replacing just the blacks with white. My mind keeps refusing/confusing the blacks and even converts them to other colors during edge-pairing. I see a green/dark edge and start looking for green/blue (which doesn't exist )



I already replaced my stickers with the usual color scheme; prior to doing that it was even worse. (I had bought a bunch of Cubesmith 5x5x5 stickers before getting my V-cubes, so I could resticker as soon as I got it.)

You say the V5 doesn't pop; it was the near-pop that I got during a 5x5x5 BLD solve that scared me from the V5. I'm just not sure I can ever use a V5 for BLD again after that - it scared me badly, and I'm pretty sure it was the commutator I was working on at the time that I messed up that gave me the DNF. That's what I like about Eastsheens; until they've popped for the first time, they can go months without ever popping - not even once. (Unfortunately, after they pop the first time, they're not as good anymore.) And I can't say that for the V-cubes.

Oh, and thank you Arnaud for being so considerate towards me in providing the BIG cube BLD scrambles. I figured all of that was for my benefit - that was very kind of you.


----------



## bubblebuddy73 (Jul 7, 2008)

My BLD goal is to get sub 3 minutes and than hopefully average that... Right now I average about 3:50.xx using M2 / Y perm. Also i would like to get a 2/2 multi BLD. My first attempt resulted in 1/2 in 16.xx.xx minutes, and the cube that I DNFed was only 3 edges off.  Oh well...iil keep trying!


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 7, 2008)

Providing 3 scrambles was for both you and Chris. Telling you that 1 is good enough was meant just for you


----------



## joey (Jul 7, 2008)

46.88 BLD

Personally I don't think it is lucky, for my method.

L2 D L' D2 U B' F U L' B' L F' L' U' L B2 L D2 B2 F' L2 R F' L U2 

1 edge in place. 1 corner in place.

Let's hope I can do this next weekend at Czech Open.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow, Joey - that's amazing! Good luck in competition! I want to see a sub-1!!!


----------



## joey (Jul 7, 2008)

Heh, me too. Sub-50 would be pretty damn awesome too! (That was my third I think, 48.11 44.21 46.88)


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 7, 2008)

Some nice 2x2 solves. I suck at memorizing edges for 3x3 still.


----------



## joey (Jul 8, 2008)

7x7 BLD DNF
3:52.57
Corners correct.
Midges correct.
29 centres correct.
0 outer/inner wings correct.


----------



## Brett (Jul 8, 2008)

4x4x4 BLD DNF. 55 minutesish

I haven't had a successful 3x3x3 BLD yet either, but i'm not even trying.

Right now I'm developing my own method for 4x4x4 BLD and I fail at it. Joey/Dan gave me same insights that brought my edge cycling from 54 moves to 12 moves each, which helps a lot.

I can get the centers and corners :/


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 8, 2008)

joey said:


> 7x7 BLD DNF
> 3:52.57
> Corners correct.
> Midges correct.
> ...



That's fun! Did you do any of the centers on purpose, or was that just whatever you got by chance? Also, did you really check all of the wings to make sure none of them were correct? I would think it would be somewhat uncommon to actually have every single one of them wrong on a 7x7x7.

You should go for your first big cube BLD solve being a 7x7x7. That would prove you're even crazier than me.


----------



## joey (Jul 8, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> That's fun! Did you do any of the centers on purpose, or was that just whatever you got by chance? Also, did you really check all of the wings to make sure none of them were correct? I would think it would be somewhat uncommon to actually have every single one of them wrong on a 7x7x7.


Yes I checked them all.



Mike Hughey said:


> You should go for your first big cube BLD solve being a 7x7x7. That would prove you're even crazier than me.


Heh, that would be mental. But even that couldn't show I was crazier than you. Maybe 7x7 multi BLD would 
Thing is, I signed up for 4x4 BLD at Czech Open. But I guess 4x4 isn't a big cube anymore, just one that is slightly larger than normal


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 8, 2008)

joey said:


> 7x7 BLD DNF
> 3:52.57
> Corners correct.
> Midges correct.
> ...



Doing a 3x3x3 BLD solve, and hoping everything else comes in place?


----------



## alexc (Jul 8, 2008)

After a bad DNF streak on 4x4 blind, I got a 10:03. I also got an 8:xx DNF, which was off by a two cycle of wings that I didn't see. That's really my biggest problem with big cubes blind: Making sure I didn't miss a mini cycle of wings. With centers I'm much better at, I can memorize x centers in about 1:30-2:00 and I now almost never make mistakes on them. So now, I'm just taking a little longer memorizing wings to make sure I didn't miss a cycle and it worked great on the 10:03!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 8, 2008)

alexc said:


> After a bad DNF streak on 4x4 blind, I got a 10:03. I also got an 8:xx DNF, which was off by a two cycle of wings that I didn't see. That's really my biggest problem with big cubes blind: Making sure I didn't miss a mini cycle of wings. With centers I'm much better at, I can memorize x centers in about 1:30-2:00 and I now almost never make mistakes on them. So now, I'm just taking a little longer memorizing wings to make sure I didn't miss a cycle and it worked great on the 10:03!



I have found that it's always worth the calculation to make sure you've got them all. Just a few stupid DNFs because I went on "feel" instead of checking to be sure convinced me of it. If you know exactly where in your journey you should be, and adjust based on the number of cycles you have to break, the math should only take a few seconds, and you get to eliminate lots of DNFs just for those few extra seconds. So I think it's a very wise move.

Sounds like you're ready to peak just in time for Nationals - good for you! It's going to be a great competition.


----------



## Pedro (Jul 8, 2008)

alexc said:


> After a bad DNF streak on 4x4 blind, I got a 10:03. I also got an 8:xx DNF, which was off by a two cycle of wings that I didn't see. That's really my biggest problem with big cubes blind: Making sure I didn't miss a mini cycle of wings. With centers I'm much better at, I can memorize x centers in about 1:30-2:00 and I now almost never make mistakes on them. So now, I'm just taking a little longer memorizing wings to make sure I didn't miss a cycle and it worked great on the 10:03!



yeah, I do that all the time too 
had a 8:35 DNF once, off by 2 wings


----------



## martijn_cube (Jul 9, 2008)

2x2 blind: 1:07.68


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 10, 2008)

Wow wow wow! For the second 5x5x5 BLD scramble in this week's competition, I just got 18:27.22 (9:30 memorization)! And it was on my V-cube. (I decided to try lubing it with CRC instead of just CubeLube, which is what I had tried before, and it definitely helped. I'm still a little worried about pops, but it is much better. So I gave it another chance.)

This is 2 minutes better than my previous time - I've been stuck just over 20 minutes for months now, so it's nice to finally crack the 20 minute barrier.

The only reason I was doing 5x5x5 BLD was because I'm waiting for Arnaud to correct the scrambles for the 6x6x6 and 7x7x7. I hope he will do it soon; I'm really itching to try some (especially BLD), and I don't want to waste attempts on non-competition solves.

(Arnaud has provided so many good pickup lines on here lately, I'm guessing that the reason he's not around is because of a hot date. Hope he has good luck with that - it's worth making us wait if he does!)


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 10, 2008)

I think Arnaud is on his way to Czech right now. I can edit his posts to include new scrambles if you want.


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 10, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Wow wow wow! For the second 5x5x5 BLD scramble in this week's competition, I just got 18:27.22 (9:30 memorization)!



Mike, congrats on sub-20! I also took quite a bit of time to get sub-20 for the first time. For some reason after I did it once, I felt like my brain remembered how to do it, and with effort I could get sub-20 again. I think if you really push yourself to go just slightly faster than your comfort zone that you can get sub-20 more often.

What are your goals now? I imagine you are going to be in the 15 minute range relatively soon, I better start practicing harder ;-)

Chris


----------



## Dene (Jul 10, 2008)

YAY MR. HUGHEY!! I still say you should work on speedsolving, I bet it'd really help.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks, guys! Dene, I know you're right. I worked on it for a while, and I think it really helped (getting sub-30 was a big help for me, I think), but then I got too bored with it and stopped working on it again. I guess I just need to force myself to go back and work on speedsolving again some more.

Chris, I really don't know what my goals are at this point; for now I'm just amazed at getting sub-20 at all. It would be nice to shoot for consistent sub-20, I guess. I still think that I'm lacking some of the skill to be able to be quite as fast as you are, and I think Dene's comment about the speedsolving has a lot to do with it. It's both fingertricks and thinking ahead that would benefit - if I could look ahead better on speedsolving, I'd probably be better at thinking ahead while blindsolving.

Actually, right now my biggest goal is to get a 6x6x6 BLD - I'm 0/3 so far (so I didn't do as well as you did with it!). And it would be nice to get 7x7x7 BLD down to an hour or so - I really think that should be quite attainable. I need new stickers for that, though (the color scheme throws me), so I'm watching Cubesmith's site daily.


----------



## alexc (Jul 10, 2008)

cmhardw said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Wow wow wow! For the second 5x5x5 BLD scramble in this week's competition, I just got 18:27.22 (9:30 memorization)!
> ...



Congrats Mike! You're doing a lot better than I am on 5x5 blind. It is so frustrating!!!! I memorize so carefully and somehow I still make mistakes and I'm way off!  But for the first scramble on the weekly contest, I got a 20:36 DNF, which isn't a bad time, I guess.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 10, 2008)

alexc said:


> Congrats Mike! You're doing a lot better than I am on 5x5 blind. It is so frustrating!!!! I memorize so carefully and somehow I still make mistakes and I'm way off!  But for the first scramble on the weekly contest, I got a 20:36 DNF, which isn't a bad time, I guess.



You may be getting a lot of DNFs, but your times are amazing. If you had gotten that one right, it would have been better than my best ever time prior to last night.

And I thought the first scramble was rather difficult, while the second one was pretty easy. (My time on the first scramble was a truly awful 27:50.) I hate to think what your time is going to be like on the second one. If you don't DNF, you'll probably beat me on it.


----------



## blah (Jul 10, 2008)

*8:26.14*

Sub-9 4x4x4 BLD! AWESOME! It's on Cubemania, and it's a Cubemania scramble, I'll retrieve it from the .csv file later.

And guess what? I've never even been through the sub-10 phase  I really have no idea how this happened. Had a couple of sub-11 DNFs, then 2 sub-10 DNFs, then this! My roommates think I'm crazy now. This is _*way*_ better than sub-20 on speedsolving   

Edit: Here's the scramble for those who want to try it out: f2 r' D R u2 l F2 L D' r D' l D2 L2 U b U r' b' u B L f l F2 U' l u' f R2 F L B' d' F2 d2 r b L2 F'. I don't think it's lucky, it's just fairly easy, I'm saying this because I've had easier scrambles which I screwed up pretty bad.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 10, 2008)

blah said:


> *8:26.14*
> 
> Sub-9 4x4x4 BLD! AWESOME! It's on Cubemania, and it's a Cubemania scramble, I'll retrieve it from the .csv file later.
> 
> And guess what? I've never even been through the sub-10 phase  I really have no idea how this happened. Had a couple of sub-11 DNFs, then 2 sub-10 DNFs, then this! My roommates think I'm crazy now. This is _*way*_ better than sub-20 on speedsolving



Amazing! I'm pretty sure that's faster than my personal best. Congratulations! You and Alex both got good at big cubes BLD so quickly - it's incredible.


----------



## tim (Jul 10, 2008)

blah said:


> *8:26.14*
> 
> Sub-9 4x4x4 BLD! AWESOME! It's on Cubemania, and it's a Cubemania scramble, I'll retrieve it from the .csv file later.
> 
> ...



Wow, nice. That's just 6s slower than my PB on cubemania. I thought i'll stay at place 1 for a while .


----------



## Nghia (Jul 10, 2008)

Good job, blah, you've improved so quickly 
I'm gonna try that scramble out tomorrow


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 10, 2008)

blah, I tried out that scramble and DNF'ed, unfortunately (mixed up images in two locations). It would have been a fairly fast solve if I hadn't messed up, but not sub-9. (As it was, it was 10:09, and I had a bunch of pieces wrong.)

I certainly would not consider it lucky.


----------



## alexc (Jul 11, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> alexc said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats Mike! You're doing a lot better than I am on 5x5 blind. It is so frustrating!!!! I memorize so carefully and somehow I still make mistakes and I'm way off!  But for the first scramble on the weekly contest, I got a 20:36 DNF, which isn't a bad time, I guess.
> ...



I DNF'ed it. But it was 18:03! Kind of happy and sad at the same time.


----------



## alexc (Jul 12, 2008)

Woooooooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!

18:17 5x5 blindfolded!!!!!!!!! Non lucky, my third successful solve. Memo around 8:30. 

I think 5x5 blind is now my favorite event. It's the most challenging, fun, and I'm not bad at it either.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 12, 2008)

alexc said:


> Woooooooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!
> 
> 18:17 5x5 blindfolded!!!!!!!!! Non lucky, my third successful solve. Memo around 8:30.
> 
> I think 5x5 blind is now my favorite event. It's the most challenging, fun, and I'm not bad at it either.



Wow, Alex! Amazing. It took me about 100 successful solves to get sub-20, and you did it on your third one.


----------



## alexc (Jul 13, 2008)

16:33 5x5 blind!  1 x center, 7 + centers, 3 wings, 0 centrals, 1 corner permuted and 5 misoriented corners. Memo was around 8:20-8:30. If anyone wants the scramble, I have it. It's really easy.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 13, 2008)

2:02.50!
New PB.
Non lucky...ish, 2 edges were solved, and 2 corners were solved, edge memo was easy, corners were a nice pattern, no parity or oriented edges.


----------



## blah (Jul 13, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> 2:02.50!
> New PB.
> Non lucky...ish, *2 edges were solved*, and 2 corners were solved, edge memo was easy, corners were a nice pattern, *no* parity or *oriented edges*.



Contradiction?


----------



## jerjero (Jul 13, 2008)

i am JAn Jerome Bautista i won my BLD event at all tournaments i entered.. recently at the Philippines open i had 2:13.21 best time.. enough to win the open... lols..


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 13, 2008)

alexc said:


> 16:33 5x5 blind!  1 x center, 7 + centers, 3 wings, 0 centrals, 1 corner permuted and 5 misoriented corners. Memo was around 8:20-8:30. If anyone wants the scramble, I have it. It's really easy.



Okay, Alex - that's just outrageous. Now Chris actually has some competition at Nationals. Congratulations!


----------



## alexc (Jul 13, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> alexc said:
> 
> 
> > 16:33 5x5 blind!  1 x center, 7 + centers, 3 wings, 0 centrals, 1 corner permuted and 5 misoriented corners. Memo was around 8:20-8:30. If anyone wants the scramble, I have it. It's really easy.
> ...



Thank you! I'm amazed at how I've shaved almost 10 minutes off my time in 4 successes!  I doubt I could beat Chris though.

Multibld: 13/14 in 1:19:21 for the weekly contest. If I hadn't popped on the 9th cube it would have been correct.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 13, 2008)

blah said:


> Lotsofsloths said:
> 
> 
> > 2:02.50!
> ...



I use M2 so parity is when you move the centers an odd amout of times.
And i meant *UN*orineted edges.


----------



## philkt731 (Jul 14, 2008)

1:29.68 Bld


----------



## philkt731 (Jul 14, 2008)

1:29.68 3x3x3


----------



## blah (Jul 14, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> I use M2 so parity is when you move the centers an odd amout of times.
> And i meant *UN*orineted edges.



Wow! All edges oriented is super lucky, you should've done 3-cycle, which is more move-efficient then M2 if you've got all edges oriented, I think. And actually I never do M2 an odd number of times, if there's one more M2 to do I'd just leave it there and do the parity swap with a PLL algorithm (with setup moves of course).


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 14, 2008)

alexc said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > alexc said:
> ...


Chris has only beaten that time once in competition. And that was with the current world record solve. He may have gotten better since then, though... 



alexc said:


> Multibld: 13/14 in 1:19:21 for the weekly contest. If I hadn't popped on the 9th cube it would have been correct.



Ugh, you beat me again. And you're so fast! I got 12/15 this week - I went downhill from last week. It's going to be interesting at Nationals!


----------



## alexc (Jul 14, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> alexc said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



I have a feeling there will be a lot of big multi attempts at the nationals.


----------



## alexc (Jul 14, 2008)

7:38.38 4x4 blind!!!!!! It's on Cubemania, too!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 14, 2008)

alexc said:


> 7:38.38 4x4 blind!!!!!! It's on Cubemania, too!



It seems like you're posting something here every few hours. Ridiculous. I think you're going to be ready this weekend. 

Good job! I'm jealous!


----------



## Dene (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh man, Mr. Alex (I don't know your last name!) is crazy. I agree with Mr. Hughey, I'm drenched with jealousy  . I'll 4x4x4 BLD one day >.<


----------



## blah (Jul 15, 2008)

Dene said:


> Oh man, Mr. Alex (I don't know your last name!)



It's Cook.

And you've pushed me down to third place in CubeMania  Now I've got a smaller font size for my name 

At the rate you're improving, Alex, you'd take both Chris' WRs by the end of the month  (no offense to Chris)


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 15, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> alexc said:
> 
> 
> > 7:38.38 4x4 blind!!!!!! It's on Cubemania, too!
> ...



Oh crap, I didn't realize it was so soon. In the meantime:

L2 B' L' F2 U' L R' B' U' B2 L D U R2 U2 L R' U' B F D' U' B' D' B'

52.52 omg


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 15, 2008)

blah said:


> At the rate you're improving, Alex, you'd take both Chris' WRs by the end of the month  (no offense to Chris)



That's about right - pity there's only a few more days before Nationals. A few more weeks, and I bet he'd really be ready to do it. (Of course, Chris might beat his own records, too!)

And Tim, that's just outrageous. I can tell I'm going to feel like a total amateur at the 3x3x3 BLD finals.


----------



## alexc (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the compliments! I can't wait for this weekend!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 15, 2008)

alexc said:


> Thanks everyone for the compliments! I can't wait for this weekend!



I'm relieved that this was just a thank you. I saw you posted here again and I was wondering, "Oh no, what did he do THIS time?"

I'm sure you'll be back in a few hours with another one, though.


----------



## alexc (Jul 15, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> alexc said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks everyone for the compliments! I can't wait for this weekend!
> ...



You're right! 7:09.81 LUCKY 4x4 blind.  7 centers, 3 wings, and 2 corners permuted.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 15, 2008)

alexc said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > alexc said:
> ...



I knew it!


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 16, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> alexc said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



Ouch!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 16, 2008)

A silly one:

3x3x3 BLD OH: 3:15.52.

I couldn't believe it when I looked at the time. I think my previous best was somewhere around 3:30. It was fairly easy, but definitely not lucky - only one edge was in the correct place. The luckiest thing about it is that there were no edge pieces in place but flipped - flipping takes the longest one-handed. All 8 corners needed permuting - two 3 cycles and parity.

The solve was fast, but not that fast; I must have really memorized quickly, but I didn't check the time after memorization so I don't know how fast it was.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jul 16, 2008)

4x4x4 BLD: 7:48.39 probably 5th successful solve.
Also had 52.68 3x3x3 DNF, undid last setup wrong


----------



## alexc (Jul 16, 2008)

43.34 3x3 blind!  But it was lucky.  Two 2-cycles of corners, 4 permuted corners. One edge cycle, but I can't remember if any edges were permuted. Two misoriented corners. 17 memo and 26eek execution.


----------



## alexc (Jul 17, 2008)

14/14 multi bld in 1:38:02.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jul 17, 2008)

alexc said:


> 14/14 multi bld in 1:38:02.



That's ridiculous...


----------



## alexc (Jul 17, 2008)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> alexc said:
> 
> 
> > 14/14 multi bld in 1:38:02.
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 17, 2008)

I agree - awesome job on the multi, Alex. Great result, really good time. (Well, amazingly good time if it had been me - I guess it was a little slow by your current standards. ) I wish I could be practicing as much as you, but I can't - it's pretty obvious I'm no longer in your league. Good luck to you this weekend!

I can't believe the way you've gone from being about the same as me at big cubes BLD a couple of weeks ago to now averaging under 8 minutes on 4x4x4 (which I've never done!) and 18 minutes on 5x5x5 (which is the best I've ever done). You're amazing, and I can't wait to see you in action. It will be fun to watch you try 7x7x7 BLD.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 17, 2008)

alexc said:


> 14/14 multi bld in 1:38:02.



Wow! I didn't notice that you increased by so many cubes!

I think the last time I recall, you did 7 or 8.


----------



## blah (Jul 17, 2008)

Alex's rate of improvement in BLD makes Yu Nakajima's improvement in speedsolving look amateur (no offense to Nakajima). But seriously, it does, that's undeniable. And considering the fact that it's BLD, it's even more amazing!

I wish I had as much time to practice as you do  I'm probably gonna stagnate where I am for a very long time to come.


----------



## alexc (Jul 17, 2008)

blah said:


> Alex's rate of improvement in BLD makes Yu Nakajima's improvement in speedsolving look amateur (no offense to Nakajima). But seriously, it does, that's undeniable. And considering the fact that it's BLD, it's even more amazing!
> 
> I wish I had as much time to practice as you do  I'm probably gonna stagnate where I am for a very long time to come.



Actually, the truth is that I'm not practicing as much lately. A couple multi blds and some 3x3, 4x4, and 5x5 bld is all I've done in the past week, and only for maybe an hour at the most.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 17, 2008)

alexc said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > Alex's rate of improvement in BLD makes Yu Nakajima's improvement in speedsolving look amateur (no offense to Nakajima). But seriously, it does, that's undeniable. And considering the fact that it's BLD, it's even more amazing!
> ...



Well, between the solves on CubeMania and the solves you've reported here, it's still substantially more practice than I can manage. But I'd probably be keeping up with you if I hadn't wasted all that time on the 6 failed 6x6x6 BLD attempts in the past two weeks.

Regardless, you're improving at an amazing rate.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jul 17, 2008)

3x3x3 BLD 42.00 seconds! I think it was lucky, atleast way too easy. 1 corner and 3 edges in place, no need to flip anything. Unfortunately, I scrambled from a non-solved state so I don't have the scramble, but edge cycles were: UF->UB->RU->LB->LU, FR->DR->, DL->DB. Corners were 27 moves. Awesome!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 17, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 3x3x3 BLD 42.00 seconds! I think it was lucky, atleast way too easy. 1 corner and 3 edges in place, no need to flip anything. Unfortunately, I scrambled from a non-solved state so I don't have the scramble, but edge cycles were: UF->UB->RU->LB->LU, FR->DR->, DL->DB. Corners were 27 moves. Awesome!



You and Alex are both on the fast track. Amazing!


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jul 17, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Ville Seppänen said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3x3 BLD 42.00 seconds! I think it was lucky, atleast way too easy. 1 corner and 3 edges in place, no need to flip anything. Unfortunately, I scrambled from a non-solved state so I don't have the scramble, but edge cycles were: UF->UB->RU->LB->LU, FR->DR->, DL->DB. Corners were 27 moves. Awesome!
> ...



Thanks! I would really like to catch up Alex in multi too, but I only got 3 cubes :s. I also feel like I should thank Alex. Every time he gets a good time, I get a good time as well. I got my first sub1 right after him, same thing for sub50 and sub8 on 4x4x4.


----------



## alexc (Jul 18, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Ville Seppänen said:
> ...



Here you go: 6:39.22 4x4 blind, LUCKY.

Shouldn't be long now until you get one.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 18, 2008)

Alex, STOP ALREADY!!!!

 

But seriously, nice job!


----------



## alexc (Jul 18, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Alex, STOP ALREADY!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously, nice job!



You're right I REALLY have been posting too much in this thread. XD


----------



## blah (Jul 18, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Alex, STOP ALREADY!!!


Couldn't agree more  You are now officially drop dead amazing, you're my new BLD hero, sorry Chris


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 18, 2008)

alexc said:


> Here you go: 6:39.22 4x4 blind, LUCKY.



Alex, I didn't know you meant THAT "lucky" scramble (the third one in the weekly competition). I guess it was technically lucky (12 pieces solved), but it had to be one of the most difficult lucky scrambles I've ever seen. In fact, it was one of the more difficult 4x4x4 BLD scrambles (lucky or unlucky) I've had in the past few weeks. I hated it. I can't believe you did that well on THAT scramble. I was very happy with a 12 minute solve on it.


----------



## alexc (Jul 18, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> alexc said:
> 
> 
> > Here you go: 6:39.22 4x4 blind, LUCKY.
> ...



Hmmm, it's interesting how whether a 4x4 blind solve is good or bad can depend solely on how you choose to orient the cube. Mine had The UBR and DBR corners solved. 7 centers and 3 wings, I think. And yes, it was the third weekly contest scramble.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 19, 2008)

Ah, that means you did orient it differently. I had no corners solved, 7 centers, and 5 edges. And the edges didn't help because there were several cycles. I repeated the scramble to check it, so I was sure I did it correctly (I still remembered it all from yesterday).

I'm comforted that you weren't doing the same solve and thought it was that easy - it was really hard for me. Bad choice of orientation - and I spent a lot of time trying to pick orientation too.


----------



## joey (Jul 20, 2008)

A nice little average of 5. Nothing amazing, but after Czech I was in a bit of a slump, so hopefully this is the start of me getting out of it.
1:06.31 1:14.34 (1:07.81 DNF) (1:05.71) 1:11.46 => 1:10.70
On the DNF, I think I slipped on a U and did a U2 or something.

The 1:11.46 actually had a premove, the first time I've tried one in aages! (and definitely my fastest time with one)
F2 D2 R2 U' L R U R' F L F U' R2 D2 F' U' L2 U2 L' D2 B2 U' D' L F
U' Premove. Solves UFR and UFL. And _unsolves_ UR. This is the first time I've actually done a U layer premove, since it messes with both of my buffer spots.


----------



## ROOT (Jul 21, 2008)

eh i suck at multi. i got 6/6 in 56 minutes


----------



## Raffael (Jul 21, 2008)

I just did my first successful 2/2 multibld in 22:49.34.

Very slow, but I wanted to get them both correct.
I wrote myself in for this discipline on the Dutch Masters so I thought I should actually start practicing this.

Anyway, I still need a memo system..


----------



## joey (Jul 21, 2008)

Raffael: Good job! Don't get too fast, I'll probably only attempt 2 cubes multi at DM too


----------



## Pedro (Jul 21, 2008)

1:23.05 official time


----------



## Raffael (Jul 21, 2008)

joey said:


> Raffael: Good job! Don't get too fast, I'll probably only attempt 2 cubes multi at DM too



thanx!

I'll probably won't become that much faster by then.
if you wanna make sure, attempt four, cause i only have three cubes 

not that i can imagine remembering three cubes with my crappy memo anyway..

hmm, come to think of it, i'll just might try three now, maybe it gets easier with more cubes..


----------



## tim (Jul 21, 2008)

Raffael said:


> hmm, come to think of it, i'll just might try three now, maybe it gets easier with more cubes..



It doesn't become easier . But not much harder either.


----------



## Raffael (Jul 21, 2008)

Yeah!

it took me 54:10.03, but I did it.
surprisingly, memo time for the first two cubes was sth like 45 mins cause i kept mixing them up.
memo for the third one must have been my fastest memo time for a cube ever.

i think i should really get a memo system, before i can do this in competition, cause it almost took double the time i would get in a competition for three cubes.

anyway, I#m quite happy, that i had a success on this on my first try.


----------



## joey (Jul 21, 2008)

Very nice. You have to get it under 30mins for competition! But nice, it took me ages to get my first and only 3/3!


----------



## Raffael (Jul 21, 2008)

joey said:


> Very nice. You have to get it under 30mins for competition! But nice, it took me ages to get my first and only 3/3!



yeah, i know.
i guess i should really get a list of objects and a good route.
if i can get it together till dutch masters, i might be able to do 3 in 30 minutes, we'll see

(hope i just gave you enough motivation to practice multibld  )


----------



## alexc (Jul 21, 2008)

54.71 DNF at the Nationals. Grrr, that scramble was so easy!!!! I think I messed up the execution and I'm kicking myself for it!


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 21, 2008)

alexc said:


> 54.71 DNF at the Nationals. Grrr, that scramble was so easy!!!! I think I messed up the execution and I'm kicking myself for it!



that goes in the blindfold failures thread  

I did basically the same things for a 1:15 DNF and a 1:05 DNF


----------



## Kenny (Jul 22, 2008)

Pitzu (a hungarian fellow cuber, István Kocza) just posted this message on our (hungarian) forum:

7x7 vakon: 3:13
Memo: 2:30
Kirakás: 1:13
Na, ezt soha többet a büdös életben! 


i.e.
7x7 blindfolded: 3:13
Memo: 2:30
Execution: 1:13

Never again, not in my lifetime.





edit: I've just realized that adding it up it's actually 3:43. I guess he must have mistyped it . (or miscomputed, dunno)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 22, 2008)

Awesome! I should have figured István would do it fairly soon.

As for "Never again, not in my lifetime.", I hope he doesn't mean it!!!!

Way to go, István!


----------



## alexc (Jul 23, 2008)

New corner method and memo method!  

Best time so far is 1:05 and I also got a 1:10 and 1:15.


----------



## blah (Jul 23, 2008)

alexc said:


> New corner method and memo method!


Care to share, Alex?


----------



## alexc (Jul 23, 2008)

blah said:


> alexc said:
> 
> 
> > New corner method and memo method!
> ...



Freestyle corners.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 23, 2008)

alexc said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > alexc said:
> ...



Whoa, I switched methods to freestyle corners (and my own method for edges) today, and got a 1:10.  Also, you forgot to mention memo.

I also did a 4:xx permute-then-orient BLD solve for fun.


----------



## alexc (Jul 23, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> alexc said:
> 
> 
> > blah said:
> ...



Oh, oops, I'm doing a sounds thing for corners and journey for edges.


----------



## Pitzu (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks Mike! Congratulations for your results on US Open! (You have just bet me on the rankings in 5x5 bld.)
Do you think I'm second to solve the 7x7 or have Chris or Alex done it?!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 23, 2008)

Pitzu said:


> Thanks Mike! Congratulations for your results on US Open! (You have just bet me on the rankings in 5x5 bld.)
> Do you think I'm second to solve the 7x7 or have Chris or Alex done it?!



As of Sunday, I'm quite sure Chris and Alex had not done it yet. Alex got a 7x7x7 at the US Open, so he brought one home. Unless he did one in the past two days, you beat him to it. And I suspect he would have posted it here if he did.

Chris told me he put off working on 7x7x7 until after Nationals, because he wanted to focus on 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 BLD. (He's been working hard on BH, I think.) So he hadn't even really tried it yet.

So yes, I think you're the second one to do it! Congratulations and good job!!!

I hope I can meet you some day so we can race on a 7x7x7 BLD. 

And you still have me on number of solves in competition for both 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 BLD - only Chris has more! But I'm catching up - I'm just one behind you on both!

Did you get your 7x7x7 BLD first try, or did it take several tries? How many? I'm determined to get a 6x6x6 BLD sometime this week. I'm sick of all these DNFs.


----------



## joey (Jul 23, 2008)

Well done Pitzu! Excelletnt work!


----------



## Pitzu (Jul 23, 2008)

It was my first try.
After I got it I solved a few times with open eyes. Then I started to try the blind method. I had to realize that I should practice it for piece-type by piece-type. :confused: After a few days I started to solve a whole scrambling with blind method. When I did it 3 times, yesterday I decided to try my first real blind solving.
After 1 hour memo I was to give it up , but decided to memorize at least all the centers. To recognize the "oblique" centers were hard. Then I decided to memorize the whole cube. Then I decided to solve it. I made pictures during the solving to check where I make a mistake. Then I opened my eyes and it was solved! 
It was 186 steps, a lot of data. Like 8-10 cubes in multi-blind and my most cubes were 7 in multi-blind.

I also plan a 6x6.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice job - first try!!!

So will you try to beat me to being the first to do a 7x7x7 multiBLD?


----------



## Jude (Jul 23, 2008)

2:50.36! First sub 3 (and sub 4, funnily enough - previous PB 4:00.42) 3x3x3 BLD success! Old pochmann method, non lucky scramble (2 corners permuted + oriented, 0 edges)


----------



## joey (Jul 23, 2008)

Some will say this should go in the Failure's thread, but it's a step in the right direction for me, so I'm placing it here.
I scrambled 4 cubes (and then solved the corners)
I tried the edges multi bld. Got 2/4.
#1 correct
#2 3-cycle off, not sure what happened.
#3 correct
#4 Parity off, not sure what happened.

It felt pretty good though, and was fun and not really hard to recall!
It was actually a lot faster than I thought. I was ready to spend 30mins or so (just because I was going sloooow), but it was only 14:44.09.

edit: I got 93.75% pieces right (48-5/48*100)


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jul 24, 2008)

3bld: 2:54.23 During first commutator the phone rang so I answered it, talked about 1.5mins and then continued to solve. 
Also 50.78 in cubemania, last move took over a second.


----------



## Jack (Jul 24, 2008)

Yes!! I did it! 4x4 BLD in 26:41.28! My memo was just under 16 minutes, which is a minute slower than my last attempt, which means my solving was about 3 minutes faster. The scramble was quite easy.


----------



## philkt731 (Jul 24, 2008)

My 1:31.50 at the US Open is easily my best in competition and my second best ever to a 1:29.68 at home


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 25, 2008)

Finally conquered my nemesis!!!

6x6x6 BLD (first solve on this week's weekly competition): 1:06:50.96 (34:45 memorization)!

It was absolutely horrible - I mismemorized parts of both inner and outer wings and had to go back and correct them. And then it had parity of corners and parity of both sets of wings. And I had one point toward the end where an oblique center almost popped out. Hence the horrible time. But actually I think it's a pretty good time considering those things.

I really can't wait for Cubesmith to come out with stickers for the V cubes - the color scheme cost me at least 10 minutes (maybe a lot more) on this solve.

(I had 7 DNFs prior to finally getting this one right.)


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 25, 2008)

Nice!!!!!


----------



## InternetTom (Jul 25, 2008)

God you guy's are sitting here talking about 7x7 6x6 bld and I'm happy I did the 2x2 bld. 7 Minutes and I managed to hold it out of frame of my camera the whole time, took along time because I had so many dnf's prior I had to make sure I had it right.


----------



## Dene (Jul 26, 2008)

Yay Mr. Hughey!!! Well done! Relay time!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 26, 2008)

Relay, or 7x7x7 multi? I've been debating which to do first. My gut says the multi comes first.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 26, 2008)

Admit it Mike, you're just still afraid of the 6x6. You're such a chicken.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 26, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Admit it Mike, you're just still afraid of the 6x6. You're such a chicken.



I keep trying to come up with a good comeback, but all that seems to come out is ... cluck?

But seriously, I really don't have that many opportunities for the really big attempts, so I'll probably base it on the amount of time I have. A 2-6 relay will only take 2 1/2 hours or so, whereas a 7 multi will take about 5 hours. So I'll try whatever I have time for. A 2-7 relay will also take about 5 hours, but I don't want to waste so much time with the boring little cubes (2-5), so I think I'd prefer to do the 7 multi if I have that much time. And the fact that a 6x6x6 would be included has nothing to do with that. Cluck. Honestly. Cluck cluck.


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 26, 2008)

InternetTom said:


> God you guy's are sitting here talking about 7x7 6x6 bld and I'm happy I did the 2x2 bld. 7 Minutes and I managed to hold it out of frame of my camera the whole time, took along time because I had so many dnf's prior I had to make sure I had it right.



Tom, we all had to start somewhere. My first ever 3x3x3 blindfolded solve was in 2003 and took me well over 90 minutes. It took me a couple weeks to finally get my 3x3x3 BLD time down under 1 hour.

Tom, I say congratulations on your achievement! I know exactly how you feel when you open your eyes and see that, yes, the cube is indeed solved (just as you thought) :-D Keep up the good work! A BLD solve is a BLD solve regardless of the size of the cube. That rush of knowing you successfully solved it doesn't go away either. So, welcome to your new addiction my friend ;-)

Chris


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 26, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Finally conquered my nemesis!!!
> 
> 6x6x6 BLD (first solve on this week's weekly competition): 1:06:50.96 (34:45 memorization)!



Mike congrats sir! Your time completely shatters mine haha, so my hat is definitely off 

Don't feel bad about being afraid of a cube. The 7x7x7 still scares me. I practiced some blindfolded commutators on it today, trying to get a feel for how I will execute. I'm totally, not in the least bit, afraid to try a BLD solve on it yet either..... cluck....

Chris


----------



## pjk (Jul 26, 2008)

Congrats Mike on the 6x6 BLD. And also a congrats on the 15/15 multi-3x3 BLD record in Atlanta.


----------



## rafal (Jul 26, 2008)

(a little late - I don't have access to the Internet)

Congratulations on the blindfold results at US Nationals!

Mike - 100% accuracy on such number of cubes in competition is no small task. I can say it from experience 

Chris, Alex, Mike - nice times on 4x4 bld. Wish I had the opportunity to do 3 attempts someday.

5x5 bld - only one succesful solve??? 

And congrats Mike on 6x6 and 7x7. Wish I had those bigger cubes...


Ok - I will post some results, just to write something on the subject:

5x5 BLD mean of 5: 13:42
Times: 14:21 13:24 13:58 12:56 13:49

My first attempts after not practicing this for a month. My accomplishment here is the accuracy. I don't remember having more than 2 succesful solves in a row before.

4x4 BLD mean of 3: 5:16,xx
Times: 4:48,xx 5:30,xx 5:29,xx

Just to see if I can still do it after Czech Open. Next one was DNF.


----------



## alexc (Jul 26, 2008)

Congratulations Mike on the 6x6 blind!


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jul 27, 2008)

Finally: 4x4x4BLD 6:35.01. It was lucky, 10 centers, 2 wings, 3 corners permuted. I memorised most wings visually, because they were pretty easy shapes.
Alex, how about getting sub-6 now? 

And way to go Mike!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 27, 2008)

cmhardw said:


> Mike congrats sir! Your time completely shatters mine haha, so my hat is definitely off
> 
> Don't feel bad about being afraid of a cube. The 7x7x7 still scares me. I practiced some blindfolded commutators on it today, trying to get a feel for how I will execute. I'm totally, not in the least bit, afraid to try a BLD solve on it yet either..... cluck....



I'm sure it won't take you long to go sub-hour on 6x6x6 BLD. I just hope you'll give it some more tries. I'm really enjoying 6x6x6 BLD (even if I have had so much trouble with it) - I hope to do 3 tries per week for the competition. I really like doing the obliques - it gives you a new perspective on commutators. What's fascinating is that you can think of them like they're + or X centers (I mostly like to think of them as + centers, since I like them better), and then you just have one slice turn to make as part of the commutator where you have to get the slice right. Other than that, you can think of them like they're just + centers (or X centers if you prefer).



rafal said:


> 5x5 bld - only one succesful solve???


I was surprised by that too - must have been the fact that it was the second day and everyone was tired. I was disappointed I didn't get both of them - the second one was off by a 3-cycle of centers because I memorized the wrong letter for one piece.



rafal said:


> 5x5 BLD mean of 5: 13:42
> Times: 14:21 13:24 13:58 12:56 13:49
> 4x4 BLD mean of 3: 5:16,xx
> Times: 4:48,xx 5:30,xx 5:29,xx


You're so amazing. I hope you can someday get results like this in competition.



Ville Seppänen said:


> Finally: 4x4x4BLD 6:35.01. It was lucky, 10 centers, 2 wings, 3 corners permuted. I memorised most wings visually, because they were pretty easy shapes.
> Alex, how about getting sub-6 now?



You guys are getting so good. I hope I can get sub-8 someday soon; I just can't keep up. Awesome job, Ville!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 27, 2008)

Mike, you should try megaminx bld :O


----------



## alexc (Jul 27, 2008)

rafal said:


> Ok - 5x5 BLD mean of 5: 13:42
> Times: 14:21 13:24 13:58 12:56 13:49
> 
> 4x4 BLD mean of 3: 5:16,xx
> Times: 4:48,xx 5:30,xx 5:29,xx



o_0 That's incredible.


----------



## blah (Jul 27, 2008)

Phew! I thought you posted something more insane than Rafal's accomplishments when I saw your name...


----------



## joey (Jul 27, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> Mike, you should try megaminx bld :O



He should, then he could be the 3rd to do it


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 27, 2008)

joey said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > Mike, you should try megaminx bld :O
> ...



It's just another on my big list of things to do. Right now I'm too excited about the V-cubes, so Megaminx and Square-1 will have to wait.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 27, 2008)

joey said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > Mike, you should try megaminx bld :O
> ...



Who's 2nd?


----------



## joey (Jul 27, 2008)

Stefan P
Chris Brownlee


----------



## Kenny (Jul 27, 2008)

I just did my second 4x4 BLD ever and I didn't DNF it, yay. The time was 29:54, fairly good considering these two factors (2nd try, no DNF).
The first one was 31:xy and was off by two edges...-.-.


----------



## blah (Jul 28, 2008)

Gratz Kenny! I got my first one after 8 DNFs, and my second one after a lot of DNFs again. But of course, with so many DNFs to practice on, my first and second timings were way better than yours  My first and second DNFs were about the same times as yours though, so you're on the right track, and hopefully you'll improve as quickly as I did 

I see there are more and more people doing 4x4x4 BLD already, that's great, but at the same time it makes the event less and less "godlike" (i.e. less impressive), maybe I should move on to 5x5x5 BLD myself... But I need a good cube


----------



## Pitzu (Jul 28, 2008)

Mike! Congratulations for your 6x6 blind!
Kenny! Congratulations for your 4x4 blind! Do you plan to brake the Hungarian record?!

My result today:
6x6 blindfolded: 2:26:19
Memo: 1:45:48 
Execution: 40:30
131 steps

Successfull for the first try! Huhhh it's still hard to recognize the oblique centers. I wasted a lot of time on them.


----------



## Pitzu (Jul 28, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> I don't want to waste so much time with the boring little cubes (2-5)


 Crazy!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 28, 2008)

Pitzu said:


> Mike! Congratulations for your 6x6 blind!
> Kenny! Congratulations for your 4x4 blind! Do you plan to brake the Hungarian record?!
> 
> My result today:
> ...



Awesome job, István! I wish I had managed your accuracy - it's painful having so many DNFs. I guess you should just stop now, since your accuracy is 100% for all cubes over 5x5x5? Very impressive!


----------



## alexc (Jul 28, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Pitzu said:
> 
> 
> > Mike! Congratulations for your 6x6 blind!
> ...



Totally agreed.


----------



## KJiptner (Jul 29, 2008)

Pitzu said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want to waste so much time with the boring little cubes (2-5)
> ...



Istvan!!! Vagy nagyon jo rubikblindban!!!!


----------



## ooveehoo (Jul 29, 2008)

I got a new PB 6:44.39! I know I'm not good (I use Old Pochmann, and I can't do the execution that fast). The memo took ~4:15, still need a bit pracrice there too.


----------



## Faz (Jul 29, 2008)

ooveehoo, 2x2 or 3x3?


----------



## ooveehoo (Jul 29, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> ooveehoo, 2x2 or 3x3?



:confused:

It's 3x3x3

2x2x2 is in ~2minutes.


----------



## Faz (Jul 29, 2008)

ii thought it might have been 2x2 because you said that you used old pochmann. 
You didn't tell us what edge method that you use (assuming it's M2)


----------



## ooveehoo (Jul 29, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> ii thought it might have been 2x2 because you said that you used old pochmann.
> You didn't tell us what edge method that you use (assuming it's M2)



I use Old Pochmann for edges also.


----------



## alexc (Jul 29, 2008)

16:09 5x5 blind DNF. Two wings off!! One ~30 s recall delay on central edges, so it could have been a sub 16 DNF too!


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jul 29, 2008)

4x4x4bld: 5:09.79. wow. wow! WOW! What just happened? After a big 3x3bld DNF streak I decided to try this, and got this crazy time. wow. I didn't refresh anything, just one fast look at the cube. But it had 9 centers solved, is it lucky? 0 or 1 wings and 1 corner solved too. After that I did another 4x4 BLD and got 6:58.23 with only 6 centers solved. And then I did some 3x3 BLDs and got 4/5 sub65, but not sub 60 .


----------



## tim (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow Ville, your progress is just insane. Do you remember how long the memo took?

The same applies to Alex of course .


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jul 29, 2008)

tim said:


> Wow Ville, your progress is just insane. Do you remember how long the memo took?
> 
> The same applies to Alex of course .



Thanks! No, I don't know about the memo, I usually take my memo time too, but I forgot it this time :s. On the 2nd solve it was 3:17.xx though. I'm guessing it was a bit over 2 mins. But I really want to know if it was lucky or not.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jul 29, 2008)

I got something else too: 1st to get sub1 in ryanheise sim.  59.06. I've tried this for ages. yea it's a bit silly but 1st place is 1st place.


----------



## uXs (Jul 29, 2008)

I just finished my first blindfold solve (3x3x3). I peeked once because I thought I had made a mistake in corner orientation and I didn't want to wait 15 minutes to find out. I'm still considering it my first successful solve though.

And yes, 15 minutes means I'm just that slow.


----------



## alexc (Jul 29, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 4x4x4bld: 5:09.79. wow. wow! WOW! What just happened? After a big 3x3bld DNF streak I decided to try this, and got this crazy time. wow. I didn't refresh anything, just one fast look at the cube. But it had 9 centers solved, is it lucky? 0 or 1 wings and 1 corner solved too. After that I did another 4x4 BLD and got 6:58.23 with only 6 centers solved. And then I did some 3x3 BLDs and got 4/5 sub65, but not sub 60 .



Congrats! I need to catch up now.


----------



## alexc (Jul 30, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> I got something else too: 1st to get sub1 in ryanheise sim.  59.06. I've tried this for ages. yea it's a bit silly but 1st place is 1st place.



Nice job, after reading this I decided to try it again. (I haven't done a solve on it in months. ) I got a 1:11.99 w/ freestyle corners + M2.


----------



## Faz (Jul 30, 2008)

YAY!

My first ever blindfold solve.

*2x2 *BTW

I got around 3 mins and i got a 2:30 DNF.

I have had 2 2x2 blind solves today.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 30, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 4x4x4bld: 5:09.79. wow. wow! WOW! What just happened? After a big 3x3bld DNF streak I decided to try this, and got this crazy time. wow. I didn't refresh anything, just one fast look at the cube. But it had 9 centers solved, is it lucky? 0 or 1 wings and 1 corner solved too. After that I did another 4x4 BLD and got 6:58.23 with only 6 centers solved. And then I did some 3x3 BLDs and got 4/5 sub65, but not sub 60 .



That is awesome, Ville! You're officially one of the really fast big cube BLD solvers now.

Those I know of who have gone sub-6: Ville now, Chris, Rowe, Rafal. I assume Ryosuke Mondo, although I've never seen a time from him on 4x4x4 BLD. Has Dan gone under 6? I sort of think I remember he did. And Alex sometime in the next few days.  Anyone else?

11 pieces solved out of 56 is just under the lucky cutoff that most people now seem to use - 20%. So I would say that technically it's not lucky. Besides, 9 centers solved is pretty common, really.


----------



## blah (Jul 30, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> 11 pieces solved out of 56 is just under the lucky cutoff that most people now seem to use - 20%. So I would say that technically it's not lucky. Besides, 9 centers solved is pretty common, really.



Really? Damn! Must've got my cube into the wrong initial orientation every single time


----------



## alexc (Jul 30, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Ville Seppänen said:
> 
> 
> > 4x4x4bld: 5:09.79. wow. wow! WOW! What just happened? After a big 3x3bld DNF streak I decided to try this, and got this crazy time. wow. I didn't refresh anything, just one fast look at the cube. But it had 9 centers solved, is it lucky? 0 or 1 wings and 1 corner solved too. After that I did another 4x4 BLD and got 6:58.23 with only 6 centers solved. And then I did some 3x3 BLDs and got 4/5 sub65, but not sub 60 .
> ...



Dan got a lucky 5:49, I think. As for me, I've gotten a lucky sub 7, but never a sub 6.


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Jul 30, 2008)

Yay my first successful BLD solve 

Old pochman edges and CO then CP (whatever that's called...).

And it's sub-10 too..  Lol. Maybe I'm a bit too happy... But a first is a first.. 5 th attempt too.. haha


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 30, 2008)

blah said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > 11 pieces solved out of 56 is just under the lucky cutoff that most people now seem to use - 20%. So I would say that technically it's not lucky. Besides, 9 centers solved is pretty common, really.
> ...



I've had several with 11 centers solved. And even more with 10. 9 is quite common. If I remember right, the expected value is somewhere between 7 and 8.

It helps that I've done hundreds of 4x4x4's BLD.


----------



## blah (Jul 30, 2008)

Maybe it's because I take something like 3 seconds to determine orientation  How long do you usually take, Mike? Do you go by "feel", or is there a certain algorithm to follow?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm sure I take too long. Sometimes I think I take as much as 30 seconds. (But I usually hate myself for the rest of the solve because I wasted so much time doing that.) I generally do just go by feel. Ideally it shouldn't take me more than 3 seconds (well, maybe 5), but when it's a bad match, I usually wind up trying my hardest to look for something better, which is what gets me in trouble.

I have a personal flaw in that, if I don't have at least one red center in the front (red is my front color), I invariably get lost trying to figure out the pieces. So I always try to have at least one red center piece in front. But that's obviously something you shouldn't emulate. Other than that, I try to find the most centers matching, and it's just by feel, so I'm afraid I'm not much help there.

By the way, did you see the 5x5x5 BLD scramble a month or two ago on the weekly competition that had 18 center pieces solved?!?! That was 9 X centers and 9 + centers both solved. (And that was without using your trick to maximize by moving the centers - I've still never tried it, although it sounds like a great idea). If you can get a 5x5x5 scramble with 9 of each already solved, it certainly should be fairly common to get 9 solved on a 4x4x4 with proper orientation.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 30, 2008)

Sq-1 BLD! 4th attempt in perhaps 20min...

This time, though, I had a really easy cube shape that was only two twists, allowing me to think in cycles rather than piece by piece. No parity.


----------



## alexc (Jul 30, 2008)

1:03.25 3x3 blind with my new method. Non lucky, one edge and one corner permuted, and one corner permuted but twisted.


----------



## tim (Jul 30, 2008)

First solve with M2 + R2 was a successful one. I don't know the time and i had to improvise, because i don't know all algorithms for R2 yet.


----------



## Pitzu (Jul 30, 2008)

Skewb blindfolded: 13:22.68

The second solve. The first one was 17:02. After that I did a 8:34 DNF. It could have been successfull but in the middle of an algorithm I forgot where I am. (It was after 2 beers. European beers.)


----------



## Pitzu (Jul 30, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> I've had several with 11 centers solved. And even more with 10. 9 is quite common. If I remember right, the expected value is somewhere between 7 and 8.



Hmmm... :confused: Usually I have 6-9. And in some extreme cases only 5.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 30, 2008)

alexc said:


> 1:03.25 3x3 blind with my new method.


New method?


----------



## tim (Jul 30, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> alexc said:
> 
> 
> > 1:03.25 3x3 blind with my new method.
> ...



Don't be scared . It's just freestyle corners.

What about your 3x3 bld times? Do _i_ have to be afraid of Dutch Masters?


----------



## philkt731 (Jul 30, 2008)

2/2 6:44.44 
First 100% lol


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 30, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Sq-1 BLD! 4th attempt in perhaps 20min...
> 
> This time, though, I had a really easy cube shape that was only two twists, allowing me to think in cycles rather than piece by piece. No parity.





Pitzu said:


> Skewb blindfolded: 13:22.68
> 
> The second solve. The first one was 17:02. After that I did a 8:34 DNF. It could have been successfull but in the middle of an algorithm I forgot where I am. (It was after 2 beers. European beers.)



I love these! Awesome job, guys.


----------



## Pedro (Jul 30, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> I'm sure I take too long. Sometimes I think I take as much as 30 seconds. (But I usually hate myself for the rest of the solve because I wasted so much time doing that.) I generally do just go by feel. Ideally it shouldn't take me more than 3 seconds (well, maybe 5), but when it's a bad match, I usually wind up trying my hardest to look for something better, which is what gets me in trouble.
> 
> I have a personal flaw in that, if I don't have at least one red center in the front (red is my front color), I invariably get lost trying to figure out the pieces. So I always try to have at least one red center piece in front. But that's obviously something you shouldn't emulate. Other than that, I try to find the most centers matching, and it's just by feel, so I'm afraid I'm not much help there.
> 
> By the way, did you see the 5x5x5 BLD scramble a month or two ago on the weekly competition that had 18 center pieces solved?!?! That was 9 X centers and 9 + centers both solved. (And that was without using your trick to maximize by moving the centers - I've still never tried it, although it sounds like a great idea). If you can get a 5x5x5 scramble with 9 of each already solved, it certainly should be fairly common to get 9 solved on a 4x4x4 with proper orientation.



I usually try to avoid having my first piece (Ubl) solved, since that is much much much much much likely to lead to mistakes (cycling from the wrong location). I also look for most centers solved, but I don't like many U centers solved, since I'll have to start new cycles (leading to more confusion )


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 31, 2008)

Sub-hour 6x6x6 BLD!

56:32.00 (26:30 memorization). Third scramble in the weekly competition.

I finally got fed up with getting confused with the colors and peeled off the stickers to swap my green and black faces. (I'm impressed with the V-cubes stickers - they peeled and restuck so well that you can barely tell I did it. It still looks as good as new. I solved for minimum sticker swappage - I was able to get by with moving just 16 stickers to do it.) Now the colors are what I'm used to, except with black instead of white. It made a big difference! I'm looking forward to getting my Cubesmith stickers (already ordered) so that I can be totally back to normal.

I think that once you get used to them, the obliques will become the easy centers to solve. There are simply more commutators that work for them than for the other centers, so you even have fewer setup moves than for the others in a few cases.


----------



## alexc (Jul 31, 2008)

Nice job Mike! I still have yet to succeed on 7x7 blind: my first attempt was just bloody awful!


----------



## joey (Jul 31, 2008)

Mike, that's crazy! I think we'll be seeing sub-50 sometime?


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jul 31, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Sub-hour 6x6x6 BLD!
> 
> 56:32.00 (26:30 memorization). Third scramble in the weekly competition.
> 
> ...



Nice mike! Your amazing


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 31, 2008)

joey said:


> Mike, that's crazy! I think we'll be seeing sub-50 sometime?



Sub-50 shouldn't be hard. I think sub-45 should actually be fairly easy to do with a little more practice. Even for me.

If Rafal ever tries it, I'm guessing he'll be sub-30 by his second or third solve. 

It's just not that much harder than a 5x5x5. But obliques are fun, so it's more fun than a 5x5x5.


----------



## alexc (Jul 31, 2008)

1:07.83 blind on heise blind sim. I also got a lucky 51 and 1:04.


----------



## blah (Jul 31, 2008)

Mike, is your 6x6x6 cube clucking at you already?


----------



## Pitzu (Jul 31, 2008)

Congratulations Mike! Now your 7x7 is better than the marathon WR and your 6x6 is better than the halfmarathon WR.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jul 31, 2008)

48.55 3x3x3bld. Absolutely non-lucky, even had parity. I did it after 52.xx and 58.xx. Good day. 



alexc said:


> 1:07.83 blind on heise blind sim. I also got a lucky 51 and 1:04.


Damn, you're taking my title. Race to sub50?


----------



## alexc (Jul 31, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 48.55 3x3x3bld. Absolutely non-lucky, even had parity. I did it after 52.xx and 58.xx. Good day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure, but I doubt I'll get it anytime soon.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 31, 2008)

Pitzu said:


> Congratulations Mike! Now your 7x7 is better than the marathon WR and your 6x6 is better than the halfmarathon WR.



Thanks! Now I want to see you run a marathon *while* solving a 7x7x7 BLD. No?   

(I did think your cube marathon was great, by the way. Saw the video.)


----------



## shelley (Aug 1, 2008)

For some strange reason this evening, my brain went "Why not do a 5x5 BLD?" 43 minutes later I opened my eyes to a solved 5x5.

~20 minutes of memorization, still using straight visual memo because I'm too lazy to come up with some kind of mnemonic scheme.


----------



## tim (Aug 1, 2008)

shelley said:


> For some strange reason this evening, my brain went "Why not do a 5x5 BLD?" 43 minutes later I opened my eyes to a solved 5x5.
> 
> ~20 minutes of memorization, still using straight visual memo because I'm too lazy to come up with some kind of mnemonic scheme.



Congrats, but with pure visual memo? That's just insane .

btw. was that your first attempt?


----------



## blah (Aug 1, 2008)

@shelley: Congrats! That's waaay faster than my first attempt  And I had a lettering scheme (stolen from 4x4x4)  Sub-30 for your next attempt? 

@tim: I think Lucas does pure visual for 5x5x5 BLD too. And Rowe too, probably, but I'm not sure...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow, Shelley, very nice! And I agree with Tim that pure visual memo on a 5x5x5 is just insane, even if it is true that quite a few people have done it.


----------



## cmv0116 (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah! I just did my first 3x3 blind solve. After missing a few by two flipped edges and another by simply a cycle of edges, I finally did one!


----------



## not_kevin (Aug 1, 2008)

After hovering at 4:30 for the past... 2 months-ish, I got my first sub-3:30 time (so what if it was 3:29.97? It's still sub-3:30!).


----------



## joey (Aug 1, 2008)

01:10.91 01:04.11 (00:53.94) 01:15.28 (DNF) => 1:10.10
Felt a bit rubbish after that 4x4 BLD attempt for the weekly comp, so I'm happy to do this.


----------



## Pitzu (Aug 1, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Wow, Shelley, very nice!


I agree! 
And also the solving is very nice!  Congratulations!


----------



## Hubdra (Aug 2, 2008)

I just did my first successful BLD of 9:23.08 (of a 3x3, that is.) Reaaally slow but I got it!  I used T perm for corners and M2 for edges. It was SO exciting to see it solved when I brought it out under the table. The memo took a while because there was multiple cycles, which I'm not quite used to yet. 

I'm not sure what 'attempt' this is, I've been taking a scrambled cube and tried to memorize as much as I could until I hit something I didn't understand. Then I did it and tried to learn from there. Eventually I just got it, I guess. Or got lucky. I'm gonna go try another one!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 2, 2008)

Why is everyone amazing now? I still remember teaching Shelley r2 (edges and centers) in the back of Leyan's car before Berkeley Spring, and now she's gotten a 5x5x5 success before me. 

Congratulations, really. 

Uh, some discussion:
I'm still comfortably in the 20s for a slow 5x5x5 BLD attempt, but lately my accuracy is so terrible that I can never tell what I did wrong (except 4x4x4 BLD at Nats, that was just annoying). After I get back home, I'm going to try r2, R2, and U2 for centers, and see if I can do something to work on avoiding having to do so many memo corrections.


----------



## shelley (Aug 2, 2008)

Haha, it seems like if I really want to learn something, I should get in the back of a car. Leyan taught me 3x3 BLD in the back of Tyson's car during a long road trip back in 2005.

I don't see myself doing 5x5 BLD too often. 40+ minutes per attempt is just too much.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 2, 2008)

shelley said:


> I don't see myself doing 5x5 BLD too often. 40+ minutes per attempt is just too much.



That's why I anticipate being one of the top 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 BLD solvers for quite a while in the future. Because most people seem to feel the same way about a 40+ minute attempt. Everybody except me and István. 

(When I was at 40+ minutes per attempt on 5x5x5 BLD, I was typically doing 4 or 5 attempts per week. Just crazy, I guess.)


----------



## Dene (Aug 3, 2008)

In 40+ minutes I could cut a few seconds off my 5x5x5 speedsolve times, so I think doing bigcubes BLD is not worth it for me yet


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 3, 2008)

Dene said:


> In 40+ minutes I could cut a few seconds off my 5x5x5 speedsolve times, so I think doing bigcubes BLD is not worth it for me yet



Wow, Dene! If for every 40 minutes I spent on 5x5x5 speedsolving I could cut a few seconds off my average times, I'd probably give up BLD cubing, at least for as long as that lasted (which probably wouldn't be very long).

I probably spend 2 hours a week or so on 5x5x5 speedsolving - it's the one form of speedsolving I actually pay much attention to. And I find that if I spend less than an hour and a half on it, I get slower - it takes that much just to stay at my current level. I might improve about half a second per week, on average, with lots of ups and downs along the way. Now I'm going through a bad period, so it seems like I got a lot worse.

On the other hand, when I was averaging 40 minutes on 5x5x5 BLD, it seems like I cut about 30 seconds off my average solving time with each attempt. (I remember that for my first 50 solves or so, more than half of my successful 5x5x5 BLD solves were new personal bests.) So 5x5x5 BLD had a lot more obvious benefit for practice than did speedsolving.

That's one reason why I got so hooked on BLD - it seems like you improve so much more quickly with BLD than with speedsolving.


----------



## Dene (Aug 3, 2008)

With 5x5x5, the reason I'm improving so much, is basically because I got my V5 which is so much better than a Rubik's it is actually quite insane. Apparently my old cube was _really_ holding me back. (My cubemania profile is testimony to that).

As for BLD, doing bigcubes, I probably would improve like that too, but first I'd have to learn how to do it and get a memo system working, which I don't feel like doing >.<


----------



## shelley (Aug 3, 2008)

Or you could be lazy (or is it crazy?) and use visual memo like me.


----------



## Dene (Aug 3, 2008)

So then, all I need is a method! Mr. Cohen already kindly taught me r2 for edges.


----------



## mrbiggs (Aug 4, 2008)

First 100% successful multiblind today; 4/4.

Now I need to put together another cube so I can make a bigger attempt.


----------



## blah (Aug 4, 2008)

Hubdra said:


> I just did my first successful BLD of 9:23.08 (of a 3x3, that is.) Reaaally slow but I got it!  I used T perm for corners and M2 for edges. It was SO exciting to see it solved when I brought it out under the table. The memo took a while because there was multiple cycles, which I'm not quite used to yet.
> 
> I'm not sure what 'attempt' this is, I've been taking a scrambled cube and tried to memorize as much as I could until I hit something I didn't understand. Then I did it and tried to learn from there. Eventually I just got it, I guess. Or got lucky. I'm gonna go try another one!



Congrats on your solve! And are you the first guy to blindsolve a cube with M2 on his first success?! Does anyone here know of anybody who solved with M2 on their first successful solve?


----------



## joey (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't see why you say that as if it is something shocking..?


----------



## blah (Aug 4, 2008)

It's not? Well it's shocking for me, at least 

I had the impression most people start BLD with 3OP or Old Pochmann...

And I think I'm one of the very few people in my region (Malaysia-Singapore) who use M2 for BLD, at least I don't know anyone else who does, and I know quite a lotta people in my local community.

Maybe I haven't seen enough in the cubing scene yet...? I dunno.


----------



## Hubdra (Aug 4, 2008)

I haven't heard of many people that've done M2 for the first solve, but a lot of people here have already been BLDing longer than I have. 

I've only solved it once more correctly after that attempt. I have great respect for everyone who can blindfold now haha. The only real reason I started with M2 was because Orienting edges was hard for me, and everyone had mentioned that M2 was pretty fast.


----------



## Henxu (Aug 6, 2008)

First succes!
Yesterday I did my first succesful bld, 6:51, with T perm for edges and Y perm for corners. And after that, i did my second bld, with a time of 6:21 .
I need to practise memo, and I think to learn M2, it don't seems too hard.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 8, 2008)

Henxu said:


> First succes!
> Yesterday I did my first succesful bld, 6.51, with T perm for edges and Y perm for corners. And after that, i did my second bld, with a time of 6.21 .
> I need to practise memo, and I think to learn M2, it don't seems too hard.



I want BLD times that are 6.51... try a colon.


----------



## blah (Aug 8, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Henxu said:
> 
> 
> > First succes!
> ...



Kinda sounds like 2 seconds for memo, 2 seconds for T perm, 2.5 seconds for Y perm, and the cube is miraculously solved


----------



## alexc (Aug 8, 2008)

First five 3x3 blindsolves in 4 or 5 days:

1.) 57.58 
2.) 1:00.xx
3.) 1:06.xx
4.) 1:11.xx
5.) 1:20.xx DNF

The first solve was my first sub minute using M2 + freestyle corners. Non lucky, only one corner and one edge permuted. The second one was also non lucky. (The execution on both of them were sub 40, too!) The third one was also really good. The fourth one was definitely a lucky scramble, but it had a couple edge and corner cycles, so that's probably why it was a bit slower. The last one was very bad, but I didn't care after that all those good times before.


----------



## alexc (Aug 10, 2008)

3x3, 3x3 OH, and 3x3 blind relay: 1:54.41

I'm not sure what the exact splits were, but it was probably about 15, 30, 1:09, or something close to that.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 11, 2008)

OH MY GOD!! YES YES YES YES YES YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!
NEW BLINDFOLDED PB!!!!
55.88 SECONDS!  i am SO friggin happy right now!  FINALLY sub 1 again and beat my LONG time pb! YES!   I was spazzing like NO OTHER.

Here's the scramble: B' R2 D2 B F D2 U' L F' D2 R' L B U' D2 R' U' D' R' U' B' D L' U D'

Completely non lucky 

memo was:

Corners: BGWWOW/A
Edges: ELRF VZKD MB 

Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stefan (Aug 11, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> 55.88 SECONDS!


What method(s) are you using now?


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 11, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > 55.88 SECONDS!
> ...



Lol 
M2 with Old pochmann Corners


----------



## Stefan (Aug 11, 2008)

So you like M2 now? How did you overcome the troubles you had with it?


----------



## kemot_13 (Aug 11, 2008)

YEAH!!! sub-50 bld 3x3 TIME:49.78  I'm so happy 
SCRAMBLE: L2 F U2 L' F2 U' F' R' F' U2 F B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U B2 D2 B' F' R U2 F2 L'


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 11, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> So you like M2 now? How did you overcome the troubles you had with it?



yes yes i admit it, i was wrong before it works well now
the memo in pairs i got a little more used to, and found my own quirky ways for helping keep the pairs of 4 stick in my head a little longer


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 12, 2008)

alexc, kemot_13, and Derrick,

Amazing times! You are all awesome! It's obvious to me that by the end of next year it will be necessary to be sub-1 to be considered good at 3x3x3 BLD.

Which is disappointing, because I have doubts as to whether or not I can ever be sub-1. But I have to admit I'll be happy with sub-1:30, and I'm convinced I can reach that someday.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 12, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> alexc, kemot_13, and Derrick,
> 
> Amazing times! You are all awesome! It's obvious to me that by the end of next year it will be necessary to be sub-1 to be considered good at 3x3x3 BLD.
> 
> Which is disappointing, because I have doubts as to whether or not I can ever be sub-1. But I have to admit I'll be happy with sub-1:30, and I'm convinced I can reach that someday.




Thanks mike! and dont worry you can be sub 1, just TWO solves before this i got very frustrated and quoted to a friend these exact words.

"I will NEVER get sub-1 I swear!"

Well... i was wrong


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 12, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> Thanks mike! and dont worry you can be sub 1, just TWO solves before this i got very frustrated and quoted to a friend these exact words.
> 
> "I will NEVER get sub-1 I swear!"
> 
> Well... i was wrong



Yeah, but you've been close for a while. I'm not even close. My best ever is still the 1:46 I got while warming up at the Cincinnati Open.

I hope that now that I'm saying this I'll suddenly be sub-1:30 today!


----------



## ShadenSmith (Aug 12, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks mike! and dont worry you can be sub 1, just TWO solves before this i got very frustrated and quoted to a friend these exact words.
> ...



I witnessed that solve!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 12, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks mike! and dont worry you can be sub 1, just TWO solves before this i got very frustrated and quoted to a friend these exact words.
> ...



Of course it will happen!


----------



## Stefan (Aug 12, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> found my own quirky ways for helping keep the pairs of 4 stick in my head a little longer


What four? I don't understand where you get that number from.


----------



## blah (Aug 13, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> What four? I don't understand where you get that number from.





Derrick Eide17 said:


> memo was:
> 
> Corners: BGWWOW/A
> Edges: *ELRF VZKD* MB



That's where. Just so that you know, I do six


----------



## Pitzu (Aug 14, 2008)

Pyraminx blindfolded
Single: 4:09.61
Average(5): 4:52.02

4 successfull out of 5. The 5th was a 3:29 DNF (2 peaks twisted!!!)
It could be 2 times or more faster but I wanted to be quiet sure. A more professional method could be worked out.
I only wanted to check it off. All other puzzles have to wait until the European Championship.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 14, 2008)

István is on this forum?

yay!

And I really like his written accent. quiet sure and checking it off will be my new fun-phrases (no more plain/plane).

Don't forget to wear pink István!


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 14, 2008)

I just did my fastest 3x3 bld, 6:05  I use orient and permutate, 1 by 1.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 14, 2008)

You ought to use a colon, otherwise we'll think you're either an alien or a liar .


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 14, 2008)

i am sorry, it was supposed to be 6:05, 6 minutes


----------



## Brett (Aug 14, 2008)

I can solve the corners and centers of a 4x4x4 in under 20 minutes.

Since I'm not reading up on any guides or anything I still can't do edges. I want to figure it out myself.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 15, 2008)

Finally got another successful 6x6x6 BLD. 50:18.69 (23:06 memo). Still getting faster.

I still can't wait for my Cubesmith stickers; I hope he can get the V logos done soon so he can send them!


----------



## alexc (Aug 15, 2008)

Congratulations Mike! I've pretty much given up on 7x7 bld, I want to try 6x6 first...I still need to get one though.


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 15, 2008)

another 3x3 bld record, 5:21.41 , getting ready for my first competition


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 15, 2008)

alexc said:


> Congratulations Mike! I've pretty much given up on 7x7 bld, I want to try 6x6 first...I still need to get one though.



Awww, that's too bad - I bet your first attempt was mainly off due to just one or two little moves. But I do hope you can get a 6x6x6 soon so you can try it. A note, though - the advantage to being able to do a 6x6x6 much faster than a 7x7x7 is almost offset by the likelihood of popping. It's almost safer to try 7x7x7's, I think. If you do decide to go for 6x6x6, you might want to spend a good few weeks breaking it in first - the more you break it in (and the more you get used to it), the less likely it is to pop. I've never had an actual full pop in a 6x6x6 BLD solve yet, but I have had several times when I've caught the pieces as they were about ready to come out. And a couple of those times, I lost my place in a commutator because of it.

I'm still very jealous  of your 3x3x3 BLD speed. I've gotten slower since Nationals - I'm almost always in the 2:30 range now.


----------



## alexc (Aug 15, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> alexc said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations Mike! I've pretty much given up on 7x7 bld, I want to try 6x6 first...I still need to get one though.
> ...



Yeah, I am still really mad at that 54 DNF. I pretty much am only doing 3x3 bld now because I didn't do well in it at Nats. 4x4 bld and multi have taken a back seat because I am now ranked 2 and 4 respectively, which is really good. (I'm still doing 4x4 a little though. I have not tried multi since Nats.) I will get sub 1:10 3x3 bld at my next comp though!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 16, 2008)

alexc said:


> Yeah, I am still really mad at that 54 DNF. I pretty much am only doing 3x3 bld now because I didn't do well in it at Nats. 4x4 bld and multi have taken a back seat because I am now ranked 2 and 4 respectively, which is really good. (I'm still doing 4x4 a little though. I have not tried multi since Nats.) I will get sub 1:10 3x3 bld at my next comp though!



My goal for 3x3x3 BLD is to someday match your current competition best.  I figure sub-1:30 is just enough to stay in the top 100 through the end of 2009; that's the reason it's my goal.

Yeah, I'd say those ranks are really good! I hope you get sub-1:00 3x3x3 BLD at your next competition.

I've only done a few little multis since Nationals. It's hard to get motivated to try another big one. Maybe results from the Dutch Masters will provide some incentive.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 16, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> I figure sub-1:30 is just enough to stay in the top 100 through the end of 2009


So that ought to be my next goal. I just checked and right now I'm exactly #100, so very soon I'll get thrown out of there.

This might work to get a better 6x6, which could be particularly helpful for blindsolving, I guess:
http://www.twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=10667


----------



## alexc (Aug 17, 2008)

Non lucky 6:47.97 4x4 blind! (7 centers and 1 wing permuted. Two corners permuted, but twisted.) For weekly contest 33.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 18, 2008)

7x7x7 BLD: 3:33:50.15 for this week's online competition. Daniel Beyer stopped by my apartment on his way to Florida and we raced lots of big cubes BLD as well as a 7x7x7 vs. 6x6x6 BLD race. Hopefully there will be more times from both of us next week when he passes back through on his way back north 

Memo took 2:25, so solving took 1:08. I'm just glad to say that I've done it.

Chris


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 18, 2008)

cmhardw said:


> 7x7x7 BLD: 3:33:50.15 for this week's online competition. Daniel Beyer stopped by my apartment on his way to Florida and we raced lots of big cubes BLD as well as a 7x7x7 vs. 6x6x6 BLD race. Hopefully there will be more times from both of us next week when he passes back through on his way back north
> 
> Memo took 2:25, so solving took 1:08. I'm just glad to say that I've done it.
> 
> Chris



Yeah! Awesome, Chris! I'm glad you finally did one. What did you think of the experience? (Did you enjoy it? Will you be trying more soon? Will you try to get fast at it? I hope...)


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 19, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Yeah! Awesome, Chris! I'm glad you finally did one. What did you think of the experience? (Did you enjoy it? Will you be trying more soon? Will you try to get fast at it? I hope...)



Hey Mike,

Yeah I definitely enjoyed it. I counted slices for every turn during centers, to make sure I was turning the correct layer. So in that sense it was very slow and tedious, but I was also trying for 100% success rather than time. I can definitely see myself doing this again, but I doubt I will actively try to improve my time. As I said, I'm just glad to be able to say I've done it. I guess I am just a medium cube BLD cuber at heart ;-)

My hat's off sir to your crazy multi and big cube BLD (and multi big cube) madness ;-)

Chris


----------



## Pitzu (Aug 19, 2008)

Congratulations Chris!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 19, 2008)

yes Chris thats amazing! people like you, istvan, mike etc are SO inspiring so thanks for that!

Keep it up!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 19, 2008)

cmhardw said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah! Awesome, Chris! I'm glad you finally did one. What did you think of the experience? (Did you enjoy it? Will you be trying more soon? Will you try to get fast at it? I hope...)
> ...



I'm glad you enjoyed it. I can understand your wanting to stick with medium cubes, though. I think my medium cube times (especially 4x4x4) are suffering right now because of the big cubes. Doing the really big cubes causes me to get used to going more slowly, and it's hard to pick the tempo back up when I go back to 4x4x4. On the other hand, my 5x5x5 times don't seem to be suffering much. But I'm thinking that maybe when I can get to where I go fast on the really big cubes too, that will no longer be a problem. So I'm hoping that in the long run it will have a positive rather than a negative effect.

I'm sure people thought you were crazy when you were working so hard at 5x5x5 BLD when no one else was, too. The only difference is that at least you knew you could potentially do them in competition, whereas I'm doubting I'll ever get to do mine. Still, they're fun to do at home.

I'm surprised that you find it helps to count the slices as you go. I found that it didn't take long to be pretty sure of what you're turning almost instinctively. I do a little counting every once in a while, but mostly I try to just go fast. And I have only had cases that looked like the wrong slice was turned a couple of times out of probably 20 tries on 6x6x6 and 7x7x7. And I'm pretty sure in both of those cases, it was due to me deciding on the wrong layer to turn, not because I turned a different layer from the one I thought I was turning.

I'm finding my most common mistakes are simply mismemorizations. It's too easy for me to hop to the wrong type of piece while memorizing, so I might accidentally look at a left oblique piece at one position while memorizing the right oblique pieces. As for execution, it's definitely inner + and X centers that I execute incorrectly most often. For some reason they're MUCH harder than the outer + and X centers for me. It always feels like I got over the hill and am coasting when I get to the outer centers - I think I do them twice as fast as the inner ones. The obliques are somewhere in between in difficulty.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Aug 20, 2008)

41.42 3x3x3BLD, non-lucky.
Scramble: R2 U2 D' R D2 U R2 D2 U R' D' L D2 R2 D F' B D' U' B2 D F' L U L2
All 5 of my solves today have been sub1, 2 of them were DNFs though.

Edit: I think I've had 5 sub50 solves today, maybe more to come.


----------



## alexc (Aug 20, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 41.42 3x3x3BLD, non-lucky.
> Scramble: R2 U2 D' R D2 U R2 D2 U R' D' L D2 R2 D F' B D' U' B2 D F' L U L2
> All 5 of my solves today have been sub1, 2 of them were DNFs though.
> 
> Edit: I think I've had 5 sub50 solves today, maybe more to come.



Totally insane! You definitely beat me in 3x3 bld now. (a pretty good time for me would be 1:00-1:10.) I think we're still almost equal in 4x4 bld.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Aug 20, 2008)

alexc said:


> Ville Seppänen said:
> 
> 
> > 41.42 3x3x3BLD, non-lucky.
> ...



Try freestyle edges! I think they pwn. I will really start to focus on 4x4 bld now, it's so much fun. I've used visual for edges alot, but it doesn't really work well (except for the 5:09). I use my person/action image list now. Atleast you're better than me at 5x5bld .


----------



## Henrik (Aug 21, 2008)

11:39 min on 4x4 BLD
thats a new PB by 1:30 min or so, and the funny thing is: I even had to answer the phone while blindfolded, and that was during the centers. But hey it all worked out great.


----------



## alexc (Aug 22, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> alexc said:
> 
> 
> > Ville Seppänen said:
> ...



I am tempted to try them. I have done a couple solves with them for fun and I am pretty slow, but then again, I've never practiced either. Do you use a fixed buffer?


----------



## Nghia (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh mannn, 1:33.0 is my new PB  (it was hand scrambled)


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Aug 22, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> I was spazzing like NO OTHER.



that seems to be a popular choice of celebration explanation, haha


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Aug 22, 2008)

alexc said:


> Ville Seppänen said:
> 
> 
> > alexc said:
> ...



I dont really have a fixed buffer for edges but I sometimes break into new cycles if there are cycles that leave a flipped edge or some other hard situations. My corner buffer is UFL. I guess my method is pretty much the same as Rowe's.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Aug 22, 2008)

New 3x3 BLD PB  I don't have the scramble anymore but I got the time 3:46.92


----------



## alexc (Aug 22, 2008)

Ville has persuaded me to try freestyle edges. My first successful solve was 2:01. I then got a 1:50 and then a 1:46, all non lucky.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Aug 23, 2008)

alexc said:


> Ville has persuaded me to try freestyle edges. My first successful solve was 2:01. I then got a 1:50 and then a 1:46, all non lucky.



Yay!  Did you use any commutators for edges?


----------



## alexc (Aug 23, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> alexc said:
> 
> 
> > Ville has persuaded me to try freestyle edges. My first successful solve was 2:01. I then got a 1:50 and then a 1:46, all non lucky.
> ...



Yes, some cases are really good for comms. 

Also, 1:29.


----------



## alexc (Aug 23, 2008)

9:00.29 4x4 blind for weekly contest 34 using wings commutators. I usually use freestyle corners, r2, and X center commutators, but I am going to now use wings commutators instead of r2. 

This was my first blindfolded try for wings comms. I thought I would be over 10 minutes, but I was actually only 1-2 minutes slower than normal. The solve was a bit lucky though, with 9 centers solved, 0 wings, and 2 corners permuted but twisted and one corner permuted I think.


----------



## alexc (Aug 23, 2008)

1:10.97 3x3 blind! Two edges permuted, and two corners permuted but twisted. On the verge of lucky, but I don't think it is.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 24, 2008)

alexc said:


> 9:00.29 4x4 blind for weekly contest 34 using wings commutators. I usually use freestyle corners, r2, and X center commutators, but I am going to now use wings commutators instead of r2.
> 
> This was my first blindfolded try for wings comms. I thought I would be over 10 minutes, but I was actually only 1-2 minutes slower than normal. The solve was a bit lucky though, with 9 centers solved, 0 wings, and 2 corners permuted but twisted and one corner permuted I think.



Very nice! I'm curious how it goes for you - I'll be watching to see how you progress. I've been thinking about experimenting with going back to commutators for edges, but I haven't had the guts to do it yet. r2 brought me some instant gratification with quicker times, and now it's kind of hard to let go. But I'm realizing that the cases where I do use commutators (the "bad" edges for r2 - often times this is half the edges) are often VERY fast, so I'm starting to think I might be able to shave another minute or so off that way if I switch back. But it will probably be painful at first, I'm guessing.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Aug 24, 2008)

6:03.xx 4x4x4 blind DNF, off by a 3-cycle of wings that l just didn't see during memo. What is good about this is that I used person/action images for edges, no visual at all.



alexc said:


> 1:10.97 3x3 blind! Two edges permuted, and two corners permuted but twisted. On the verge of lucky, but I don't think it is.



Nice, but... with freestyle or m2(I hope freestyle )? And it's not lucky.


----------



## alexc (Aug 24, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 6:03.xx 4x4x4 blind DNF, off by a 3-cycle of wings that l just didn't see during memo. What is good about this is that I used person/action images for edges, no visual at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With freestyle. I also got a 52 DNF! I memo'd, but forgot to flip two edges. memo/execution split was really nice, 21/31! And it would have been non lucky too... 

Ville, I have a pretty good way of checking to make sure you haven't missed a cycle of wings. (Or any other piece type for that matter. I only use it for wings, because it's the type of piece I miss cycles on most often.) First, when you start to memo wings, quickly scan the cube and count the number of wings already solved, if any. Remember that number. Then, start memoing. If you use a fixed buffer like me, you may need to break into a new cycle. Keep track of how many extra cycles there are. Finally, when you think you are done memoing, double check, by adding the number of pieces memoed + already solved pieces - number of extra cycles. If it turns out to be 23 or 24, you're done. (23 is okay because the last alg you perform also solves your fixed buffer, so it really is 24.) This works great for me, and never adds more than 10 seconds to the memo, and I can be sure I haven't missed anything.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Aug 24, 2008)

You started using freestyle 2 days ago and now you get 52? wow! (yes, DNF but still nice) Thanks for the tip, sounds pretty nice. I sometimes really stumble with wings. I don't use a fixed buffer so it'll be even easier to count them, l think. I sometimes stumble because l forget to switch to a new buffer too  but overall l think it's faster to have no buffers, but it's not as accurate.


----------



## alexc (Aug 24, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> but overall l think it's faster to have no buffers, but it's not as accurate.



Yes, I agree with that.


----------



## Jacco (Aug 24, 2008)

I've got 4x4 blind in competition =D. 36 minutes lol, I just started.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 25, 2008)

Yeah! new 4x4 BLD pb for this weeks competition!

13:18.13!! 

That time looks SO cool


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 25, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> Yeah! new 4x4 BLD pb for this weeks competition!
> 
> 13:18.13!!
> 
> That time looks SO cool



Derrick, congrats on the new pb time! Keep up the good work!

Chris

P.S. Jacco congrats on your solve as well, was it your first ever 4x4x4 BLD?


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 25, 2008)

cmhardw said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah! new 4x4 BLD pb for this weeks competition!
> ...



Thanks Chris it really means a lot. I really am inspired to do 4x4 BLD for weekly comp just because people like you and mike. so really i have you guys to thank for my pbs.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 25, 2008)

your amazing chris

its great to hear that though, because i always love when even the best of cubers are still improving


----------



## Jacco (Aug 25, 2008)

cmhardw said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah! new 4x4 BLD pb for this weeks competition!
> ...


No I had done two unofficial succeful ones before that one.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 25, 2008)

Jacco said:


> No I had done two unofficial succeful ones before that one.



Nice, well congrats on your one in competition. As I'm sure has probably already happened after three solves too, welcome to your new addiction as well ;-)

Chris


----------



## Kenneth (Aug 25, 2008)

*2:10.04* ... Pyraminx

l r u B L' U' R U L' R' L' U' L B U R B' R' L' U R L' U B L

Not much better than the 2:14 I had and after my 1:07 DNF I know I can do much better (the attempt before this was 1:50 with 2 edges, 1 centre of). But still I'm happy with this, it was harder than the average solve.


----------



## Kenneth (Aug 26, 2008)

Kenneth said:


> *2:10.04* ... Pyraminx
> 
> l r u B L' U' R U L' R' L' U' L B U R B' R' L' U R L' U B L
> 
> Not much better than the 2:14 I had and after my 1:07 DNF I know I can do much better (the attempt before this was 1:50 with 2 edges, 1 centre of). But still I'm happy with this, it was harder than the average solve.



Took only one day 

Read Here!

Question is, was it too lucky to be the UWR?

Not that important if it was lucky or not, I will beat it in a completly non lucky solve soon, I'm sure


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 26, 2008)

7x7x7 BLD (for this week's competition): 1:15.43.97 (34:15 memorization)!!!!!

Sweeeeet!!!!!!!!!!! Finally!

I was starting to get discouraged from all the DNFs, so it was nice to finally get one again. This is only my second successful solve. I was astounded when I looked at the cube and saw that it was really solved, but I was even more astounded when I looked at the time!!! It's actually starting to get almost practical to do 7x7x7 BLD!

I've taken to doing the inner + and X centers first, since they're by far the hardest ones for me. Once I finish those, I go about twice as fast on everything else. The obliques are starting to become quite easy and comfortable.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Aug 26, 2008)

New 3x3 BLD PB 3:43.33

Full step, no pieces permuted. My previous PB was around 4:50. I've been practicing a lot lately, my goal being to get a sub 4 minute solve in the Lexington tournament.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 26, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> 7x7x7 BLD (for this week's competition): 1:15.43.97 (34:15 memorization)!!!!!
> 
> Sweeeeet!!!!!!!!!!! Finally!
> 
> ...



Wow congratulations Mike! That's amazing your 2nd succesful 7x7 BLD and the time too! Your very inspirational!


----------



## Dene (Aug 27, 2008)

Mr. Hughey owns!! Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 27, 2008)

3x3x3 OH "BLD" behind back while juggling 2 balls with the other hand: 6:00.20

No drops.  I started juggling right after I started the timer, then began memorizing. No, I didn't have a blindfold on - I just held the cube behind my back so I couldn't see it. It took about 6 tries. On the first two tries, I didn't even make it through the memorization before I dropped. I had one attempt before the successful one where I made it through the solve without dropping, but it was a DNF.

Edit: Next try, another success: 4:52.45. This is kind of fun!


----------



## blah (Aug 28, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> 3x3x3 OH "BLD" behind back while juggling 2 balls with the other hand: 6:00.20
> 
> No drops. I started juggling right after I started the timer, then began memorizing. No, I didn't have a blindfold on - I just held the cube behind my back so I couldn't see it. It took about 6 tries. On the first two tries, I didn't even make it through the memorization before I dropped. I had one attempt before the successful one where I made it through the solve without dropping, but it was a DNF.
> 
> Edit: Next try, another success: 4:52.45. This is kind of fun!



!!!

I just can't do it! Not even for normal speedsolving  How do you concentrate on the balls and the cube at the same time? I always drop them after less than 10 catches 

And how do you concentrate of TRACING the pieces while juggling? You're insane Mike!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 28, 2008)

blah said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3x3 OH "BLD" behind back while juggling 2 balls with the other hand: 6:00.20
> ...



First step: get very very good at the juggling part.  (I am a pretty decent juggler, at least from a technical standpoint - not sure I'm such a good entertainer, but I can juggle pretty well.)

But if you have the juggling part down, then the key to tracing the pieces is to hold the cube up very high. That way you can keep the peak of the trajectory of the balls in your vision while you look at the cube. And you definitely just want to sneak quick peeks at the cube. Your main focus needs to be on the balls. (At least, that's what works for me.)


----------



## blah (Aug 29, 2008)

Yeah I've seen Macky do it, he always holds the cube up high to see what's going on, then he brings it back down and executes some stuff, and repeats the process.

I can juggle 3 tennis balls solid (i.e. I can technically get infinite catches if I don't get tired), does that make me a "pretty decent juggler" as well? 

Actually, I've only tried juggling 2 _cubes_ and solving another, and I never managed to get past the first F2L slot  I can never get my "rhythm" right, that is, I lose my juggling rhythm once I start doing a few moves because they just don't "click", if you get what I mean...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 29, 2008)

blah said:


> Yeah I've seen Macky do it, he always holds the cube up high to see what's going on, then he brings it back down and executes some stuff, and repeats the process.


That's what I do too. For BLD, I'll hold the cube up to see the first piece, then drop it down and rotate it to where the second piece is, then lift it up and look at that one, then rotate to the third piece in the cycle, etc. That way it can be a VERY quick glimpse for each piece.



> I can juggle 3 tennis balls solid (i.e. I can technically get infinite catches if I don't get tired), does that make me a "pretty decent juggler" as well?


That's a good start. It would be better if, say, you could juggle 5 balls solid. (I've done over 20 minutes with 5. )



> Actually, I've only tried juggling 2 _cubes_ and solving another, and I never managed to get past the first F2L slot  I can never get my "rhythm" right, that is, I lose my juggling rhythm once I start doing a few moves because they just don't "click", if you get what I mean...



I might have an advantage because I'm slower than you. Maybe you should try solving the cube more slowly. Then the rhythm of your solve might not affect the rhythm of your juggling. I'm pretty good with "hand independence" as well from playing keyboards, so I'm sure that helps.

Really, this activity is just tailor-made for my particular skill set. Endurance juggling (which I've practiced for many years), OH BLD (which I practice very often), hand independence - it's just set up for me to be good at it.

Oh, and I should mention that I find juggling 2 cubes while solving another much harder. I think I remember managing it once (not BLD). But it was really hard; juggling 2 balls is much easier, since minor errors aren't as likely to lead to a drop.


----------



## Nghia (Aug 29, 2008)

Woah, amazing Mike !
As for me, I just got 1:25.47 on this scramble (non-lucky I think) R F' R U2 R' B R2 U' L U' B2 D B' U' R U B2 L D' L' D R' U2 B2 R.

Woohoo !


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 29, 2008)

Very nice, Nghia! Someday I'm going to manage a sub-1:30 solve (I haven't gone sub-1:40 yet). I would try your scramble, but my memory needs clearing right now:

*7x7x7 BLD* (for this week's competition): 1:13:36.67 (34:43 memorization)!!!!!!
I can't believe I got 2 of them in a row!!!!!
Note that if you round this to the next second like the WCA regulations require for over 10 minutes, the time is: 1:*13:37*. (Coincidence?)


----------



## Dene (Aug 30, 2008)

Nice one Mr. Hughey! You are l33t


----------



## Pedro (Aug 30, 2008)

can anyone tell me what's up with 1337?

I see lots of people saying stuff about it, but have no idea what it is/means


----------



## joey (Aug 30, 2008)

1337 is l33t which is leet.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leet


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Aug 30, 2008)

Pedro said:


> can anyone tell me what's up with 1337?
> 
> I see lots of people saying stuff about it, but have no idea what it is/means



Try Google. The numbers resemble the letters *LEET* which is shorthand for *elite*, usually used to praise someone's skills.


----------



## sjoerdtheone (Aug 30, 2008)

I just got my very first blindfold solve completed !
YAY! 
I had about 6 to 10 DNFs today (first day of real practice)
and now I solved one 
It took about 18 minutes total I think but I only timed the execution part because I forgot to activate the stopwatch 

I love BLD


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 30, 2008)

I got my first successful M2 solve today. I wasn't timing it though, it was done in a car while I was being driven to my piano teacher.


----------



## joey (Sep 1, 2008)

7 hours 27 mins 28 seconds.
2x2 2 cube multiBLD.
I actually forgot that I had memoed the cubes, until I woke up and saw them on the desk next to my bed, but don't worry I didn't rememo them.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 1, 2008)

joey said:


> 7 hours 27 mins 28 seconds.
> 2x2 2 cube multiBLD.
> I actually forgot that I had memoed the cubes, until I woke up and saw them on the desk next to my bed, but don't worry I didn't rememo them.



Haha Joey that's awesome! Congrats on the success with major memo interference!

Chris


----------



## joey (Sep 1, 2008)

cmhardw said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > 7 hours 27 mins 28 seconds.
> ...



Blargh, I'm rubbish!
Mike did 4x4 sleep-delayed BLD :O http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=36286&highlight=sleep+delayed#post36286
I wonder if he has the guts to try 7x7 sleep delayed BLD


----------



## ConnorCuber (Sep 1, 2008)

OMFGWTFBBQSAUSELOL, Now that I got that out of the way I would like to say...I got 2:24.36 3x3 BLD, It was lucky of course, but after like 6 completed solves today I get this  But to give you an idea how easy this was, all corners were oriented the CP memo was 2 4 6 5 8 5 and I forget the edge memo but it was really short and I visually remembered 4 flipped edges.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 1, 2008)

joey said:


> I wonder if he has the guts to try 7x7 sleep delayed BLD



You're very cruel, Joey. 

I'll have to see what I can do.


----------



## joey (Sep 1, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if he has the guts to try 7x7 sleep delayed BLD
> ...



Love/hate.

Anyway, you need that motivation to try stupid things.


----------



## alexc (Sep 1, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if he has the guts to try 7x7 sleep delayed BLD
> ...



Ummm.. uhhh.. you're not serious that you might try it right?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 2, 2008)

alexc said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > joey said:
> ...



Why not? Seriously, I think the best way to get good at the really big cubes BLD is to get where attempts are disposable (to use a term I think Lucas Garron used once, and I liked it so much I've adopted it). I do one 7x7x7 BLD attempt per week (or more, on special occasions ), for the weekly competition. Why not use that solve for a sleep delayed BLD this week?

Also, it may actually help me. This week my parents are going to be visiting us, so I might have trouble finding an hour and a quarter for a solve. If I could split it up into 2 45-minute sessions, it might be easier for me to get it done!

We'll see just how good my memory system really works, I guess.


----------



## joey (Sep 2, 2008)

Visit England.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 2, 2008)

first BLD success in about a month (I don't like BLD) 3:11.98 Classic Pochmann since I've only have 1 successful solve with M2R2


----------



## blah (Sep 3, 2008)

1:23.xx 3x3x3. PB. First sub-25, third or fourth sub-30 I think. No parity, a pair of flipped edges, edge memo was one very long pronouncable word, so it was VERY fast memo (I just "extended" the pronunciation as I went along, sweet)


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Sep 3, 2008)

Heh, first successful M2/R2 solve. Useful for multi.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 3, 2008)

yay i just did my first successful blindfold solve two days ago. i had been blindfold cubing a 2x2 pretty well, so i decided to learn the edges (which i already sorta new) and have a go. i did it on i think it was my third attempt . i need to work on accuracy for now.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Sep 3, 2008)

I just did my first 3x3 blindfold solve this morning! It is so cool to open your eyes to find out if the result was total chaos or perfection.

I spent time late last night trying to memorize it, noticed I was forgetting, so I finished memorizing in the morning. I wanted to be able to "recite" the data for each stage. I think I took maybe 1 hour memo total, and maybe 20 minutes to solve. (I had no concern about timers or clocks.)

The scramble was from the "Doug JTimer" version of JNetCube,
D R B' L' F D2 U L2 R' D' U2 L2 B2 L' D F2 L' B D2 R' B2 F2 D R' L2
with F=white and U=green. (That's default for JNetCube, but not WCA regulations.
_Edit: I emailed Doug. He has fixed this for his June 1, 2008 version._)
When I solve cubes, I have F=orange, U=yellow. My cube opposites are colored r/o, w/y, b/g and the r,w,b corner goes clockwise.

I used the 3 cycle method as described by Macky. I number corners as 1=ULB, 2=URB, 5=DLB, etc. I number edges as 1=UB, 2=UR, 5=BL, 9=BD.

This is my memo, as I recall now...
Corner orientation: BAAC ABAB (where A=anticw, B=okay, C=cw)
Edge orientation: 5A6 (hexadecimal for 0101 1010 0110, where 1 means flip)
Corner cycles: (1),(2),(3),(4,8,5,7),(6)
Edge cycles: (1,3,7,11,10,12,6),(2,4,9,8),(5)
Yeah, the corner cycles aren't too bad, but the parity makes it tough.
_Edit: just double checked after my post to see if I recalled my memo correctly. Yes, I did!_

At the end I had to swap corners (4,7) and edges (2,8). I couldn't think of an easy way to set them up for an easy PLL. Then I realized I could swap edges (2,8),(1,3) and then setup for a T permutation, do it, and unsetup.

I couldn't believe it when I opened my eyes!


----------



## blah (Sep 3, 2008)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> I just did my first 3x3 blindfold solve this morning! It is so cool to open your eyes to find out if the result was total chaos or perfection.
> 
> I spent time late last night trying to memorize it, noticed I was forgetting, so I finished memorizing in the morning. I wanted to be able to "recite" the data for each stage. I think I took maybe 1 hour memo total, and maybe 20 minutes to solve. (I had no concern about timers or clocks.)
> 
> ...



Congrats man! I'm feeling very happy for you for some reason, maybe it's because of your age (no offense there ), maybe it's because it took you so long and so much determination to get it done, maybe it's because my first solve had parity too  I dunno, but for some reason, I'm feeling for you  You can now proudly tell everyone that you can solve a cube blindfolded 

P/S: Hexadecimal edge orientation is COOL  (however impractical it may be )


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Sep 3, 2008)

blah said:


> Congrats man! I'm feeling very happy for you for some reason, maybe it's because of your age (no offense there ), maybe it's because it took you so long and so much determination to get it done, maybe it's because my first solve had parity too  I dunno, but for some reason, I'm feeling for you  You can now proudly tell everyone that you can solve a cube blindfolded
> 
> P/S: Hexadecimal edge orientation is COOL  (however impractical it may be )



Thanks! No offense taken. The fact I am 53 years old is a big reason why I feel so proud. This was pretty much my 3rd attempt with a full 3x3 scramble. On my 1st attempt, a couple days before, the result was all the corners oriented and positioned right, except for a D' twist. I think I missed 2 edge flips, and edge positions were messed up mostly due to that D' twist. I was close! I think my 2nd attempt resulted in so much chaos, I laughed out loud. I had no clue what I did wrong, but I assume I forgot to undo a cube rotation at some point. I practiced stages separately again. Last night, I gritted my teeth and was determined to accomplish it. I went carefully. My biggest concern was memo.

I like Hexadecimal for edge orientation. It gives me just 3 "digits" to remember rather than 12 bits. I would definitely consider alternatives!

My next goal is to be able to do BLD in under 10 minutes. (7 for memo, 3 for execution.) Then I want to return back to regular speedsolving, and learn all my OLLs and work on finger tricks, with a goal of dropping my 47 sec avg to maybe 25 sec avg.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Sep 6, 2008)

u' f' l R F' d B2 f L R' d' F R2 U' R' L f d U2 b2 D r' u' L2 D' d2 U2 F U2 b F2 U2 B f l d F R2 F2 R 

7:53.94 4x4 BLD...  Visual memorization is the best.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 6, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> u' f' l R F' d B2 f L R' d' F R2 U' R' L f d U2 b2 D r' u' L2 D' d2 U2 F U2 b F2 U2 B f l d F R2 F2 R
> 
> 7:53.94 4x4 BLD...  Visual memorization is the best.



Wow, Tim, that's awesome! I still have yet to do sub-8. 

Would you happen to know what your memo time was?


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Sep 7, 2008)

Did my 2nd successful 3x3 BLD ever. No parity, 8 edges needed flipping, 3 corners ccw, two 3 cycles for corners (2 in place), a 7 cycle and 5 cycle for edges. I have no clue on the time. I guess I should start looking at a clock next time. (I thought 20 minutes for both memo and execution, but I might be wrong.)

This was just a few minutes after I failed an attempt had left only a UR and DL edge flipped, all else correct. Parity with 6 edges to flip, 2 corners cw, 2 corners ccw, one 4 cycle for corners, 4 corners in place, 12 cycle on edges. (How often would that happen? 12 cycle on edges?) The fact that I was so close made me try again.


----------



## Kian (Sep 8, 2008)

my first sub 5 blind. 4:57.98. Scramble left one corner was solved, one misoriented. No edges permuted or oriented correctly.

i'm feeling so much better memorizing now, its no longer a chore.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 8, 2008)

first 2x2+3x3 sleep (more like 24 hours) delay solve for me. Memo last night didn't solve until about 45 minutes ago. I had to recollect for about 30 minutes and a 15 min execution was ok for me knowing it was a sleep delay solve. I will try this again tonight and see if I dont forget during classes.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Sep 8, 2008)

3x3x3 BLD: 40.55
Scramble: F2 L F L' R B2 D U F2 U2 L' U2 R D B D' B2 F R' U' L R2 U2 L R2
I'm pretty mad about this, could've been sub35 without an error. It's nonlucky. Rowe might get a really sick time with this, I hope someone can send this scramble to him.


----------



## cubeRemi (Sep 8, 2008)

still great Ville!!

could you post your solution?? I think I could learn from it 

greetzz Remi


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Sep 8, 2008)

R' D R U' R' D' R U
U2 L D' L' U2 L D L'
y' R' D R U' R' D' R U y

M' U' M U'2 M' U' M
L' F y R' U' R' U' R U R U R U' y' F' L
L x2 y l' U' L U M U' L' U L y' x2 L'
D' y' x R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R'2 F

I spotted the cancellation between 1st and 2nd commutator during the solve, so it was 23 moves to solve corners. 45 for edges I think (STM).


----------



## cubeRemi (Sep 8, 2008)

I watched it at http://fmc.mustcube.net/fmccomp.php

It's really nice to see how you have been solving on 5(!!) different faces.

now in official competition...


----------



## KJiptner (Sep 8, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 3x3x3 BLD: 40.55
> Scramble: F2 L F L' R B2 D U F2 U2 L' U2 R D B D' B2 F R' U' L R2 U2 L R2
> I'm pretty mad about this, could've been sub35 without an error. It's nonlucky. Rowe might get a really sick time with this, I hope someone can send this scramble to him.



1:04.08 gah exec mistake. Good job Ville!
Your solution is crazy and I will quit blindcubing now.


----------



## Pedro (Sep 9, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 3x3x3 BLD: 40.55
> Scramble: F2 L F L' R B2 D U F2 U2 L' U2 R D B D' B2 F R' U' L R2 U2 L R2
> I'm pretty mad about this, could've been sub35 without an error. It's nonlucky. Rowe might get a really sick time with this, I hope someone can send this scramble to him.



1:08.05
Not a bad scramble


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Sep 9, 2008)

KJiptner said:


> I will quit blindcubing now.



No you won't 


I tried this scramble again for fun and got 35.88. I posted my time (the 40.55 ) in speedcubing.com, I'll have the 2nd place once it gets approved.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 10, 2008)

I just noticed I'm currently #1 in the "Blindfold 3x3x3 recent success rate" statistic. Kinda unexpected.
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#7


----------



## Erik (Sep 10, 2008)

Congratulations stefan!


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Sep 10, 2008)

40.42 nonlucky. It was hand scrambled though.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 11, 2008)

yay i just did a multi, with a 3x3 and 2x2. sure it may not seem like a big deal, but mostly i have always missed by 2 peices misspermuted on the 2x2 or uncorrect orientation. well i finally got it . i will have to try 2 3x3 when i get my diy's


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 11, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> I just noticed I'm currently #1 in the "Blindfold 3x3x3 recent success rate" statistic. Kinda unexpected.
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#7



How is that unexpected if you have 100%


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Sep 12, 2008)

3x3x3 bld: 34.43... Lucky. 3 edges and 3 corners permuted. Scramble from cubemania: L D2 R' F L2 D F R2 B' R' B L U R' U L2 U2 B' U' L F2 D2 R B' D
Finally! 


Solution:

x' U R' U' L' U R U' r
R2 R' D R U2 R' D' R U2 R2
z' U R' U' R U R' U' L2 U R U' R' U R U' L2 z

F' R2 U' R U R U R U' R' U' R F
z' L2 U M' U' L2 U M U' z
B L U L U L U' L' U' L' U' B'
B' U L R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 L' U' B

This is pretty much the way I solved it, some nervousness because it was so easy.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 12, 2008)

CAT13 said:


> How is that unexpected if you have 100%


I didn't know I'm at 100%. I mean, I don't rush but I also don't play super safe, so I'm surprised by that streak.


----------



## cpt.Justice (Sep 12, 2008)

I got my first sub 3 solve with Ville's scramble.
Sure, it doesn't really mean anything, but it still feels pretty good to get a sub 3 BLD solve. 
Even if it is on someone else's lucky scramble...

The time was 2:59.47 btw


----------



## ShadenSmith (Sep 12, 2008)

New PB! 3:01.46, 2 corners permuted and 1 edge permuted.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Sep 13, 2008)

36.83 nonlucky!  unfortunately I messed up with the timer so I don't have the scramble. 3 Different edge cycles, 3 4 and 2cycle. corners were one 7 cycle which took 24 moves ( in QTM too, I think  ) I had to flip 2 edges in the end.


----------



## Kenny (Sep 13, 2008)

Mike:
It is the second part of the first stage of sleep (with the theta waves and all that) that your mind is most receptive so perhaps you should write down the memo and ask someone to read it for you over and over while you're asleep so the idea of what you should remember could get stronger. Okay, writing it down is kind of like cheating ... pretty much. Still, it'd be a nice experience .

Ville, congrats, you're definitely insane. Loco.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 13, 2008)

Kenny said:


> Mike:
> It is the second part of the first stage of sleep (with the theta waves and all that) that your mind is most receptive so perhaps you should write down the memo and ask someone to read it for you over and over while you're asleep so the idea of what you should remember could get stronger. Okay, writing it down is kind of like cheating ... pretty much. Still, it'd be a nice experience .


I don't think I need it - the memo is just really easy to keep while sleeping. I can't help but go over the memo to some degree while falling asleep, and by the time I wake up, it's probably even more solid than it was the night before. I'm thinking now that it might be a better challenge to go for a 24-hour-delayed BLD - memorize one night, then solve the next night. What do you think? I think this would be MUCH harder!



Kenny said:


> Ville, congrats, you're definitely insane. Loco.


I agree. Ville, you're totally amazing!

And Shaden, congratulations on your new PB. You're starting to get good at this!


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Sep 14, 2008)

3x3 BLD success. Execution time was about 11 minutes; maybe 20 minutes total. Used the 3 cycle method mentioned at Macky's site. Edge orientation was F77 hex (reminded me of FORTRAN 77 compiler). Corner orientation was CCCA CACB (A=ccw, B=ok, C=cw. The CCCA reminded me of Russia, CCCP, where P looks like A). Corner permutation: just two pairs to swap (2 6)(5 7), with four coners were already in place. Used Caltech maneuver (R B' R' B)*3 to swap two corner pairs. Edge permutation: Two 4-cycles (1 9 8 2)(4 6 5 12), a 3-cycle (7 10 11), and one in place (3). Used Z-perm for last two edge pairs of the 4-cycles.

I'll stop posting these now, but I will still practice a few times per week. Maybe one day 4x4 or multi. (Sounds improbable to me, but I might surprise myself.)


----------



## KConny (Sep 14, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> CAT13 said:
> 
> 
> > How is that unexpected if you have 100%
> ...



You're not really at 100%. You've "only" been it since Sep 14, 2007. Bernett Orlando isn't really 100% either. Only Niklas Bitén is.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Sep 14, 2008)

F' U D' R2 L' F2 B2 R2 U B L' R' D' L' D' R2 L' F2 U2 D2 F2 U L2 U' L 

59.50.


----------



## blah (Sep 14, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> F' U D' R2 L' F2 B2 R2 U B L' R' D' L' D' R2 L' F2 U2 D2 F2 U L2 U' L
> 
> 59.50.



That scramble makes quite a nice speedsolving scramble by the way  (Fridrich of course...)


----------



## McWizzle94 (Sep 14, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> F' U D' R2 L' F2 B2 R2 U B L' R' D' L' D' R2 L' F2 U2 D2 F2 U L2 U' L
> 
> 59.50.



so close to sub-2 xD 2:01.55

still a good time though


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 16, 2008)

3:22.35 - 3x3 BLD, New PB . Done while going to my friends (in a car).


----------



## Cerberus (Sep 17, 2008)

I did my first multi-bld attempt yesterday evening and got 2/2 with 8:55.19


----------



## not_kevin (Sep 17, 2008)

New PB (3x3) of 2:32.02. Done in my Driver's Ed class.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 17, 2008)

new pb 4 3x3- 3:40. i consider this awesome since it was more than a miniute quicker than my previous pb, but i find it lucky coz there was only 4 unoriented edges. . this was done in intergrated technology.


----------



## Faz (Sep 17, 2008)

Rubixcubematt said:


> new pb 4 3x3- 3:40. i consider this awesome since it was more than a miniute quicker than my previous pb, but i find it lucky coz there was only 4 unoriented edges. . this was done in *intergrated technology*.



Intergrated studies or information technology?


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 17, 2008)

the latter one. some schools call their subjects weird names


----------



## cpt.Justice (Sep 17, 2008)

YEAH! New (lucky) PB on 3x3 BLD!

Scramble: D U B' L2 R' D U' B2 R D B F2 L' R2 U2 B F R2 D' L' R D2 R' D B2

I use M2 and 3OP corners

Scrambled with w on u and g on f, solved with y on u and b on f

My time: 2:14.67

My previous PB: 2:56.94

F*** YEAH!


----------



## Kenny (Sep 17, 2008)

Okay, I know that most of you consider Matyi (Mátyás Kuti) a cheater (you shouldn't but I'm not going to start an argument on it, that'd be a waste of space), I personally don't . So, I'll post this anyway.

He did a 7x7 bld solve (we've been trying to make him try for weeks and he finally decided to give it a shot ), and it turned out pretty well, he managed in 54:19,51 . The memorization took him approximately 31 minutes, the rest was the execution.

In case anyone intends to start spattering him, don't. That wouldn't lead anywhere.


----------



## tim (Sep 17, 2008)

Why didn't Mátyás post that?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 17, 2008)

Kenny said:


> Okay, I know that most of you consider Matyi (Mátyás Kuti) a cheater (you shouldn't but I'm not going to start an argument on it, that'd be a waste of space), I personally don't . So, I'll post this anyway.
> 
> He did a 7x7 bld solve (we've been trying to make him try for weeks and he finally decided to give it a shot ), and it turned out pretty well, he managed in 54:19,51 . The memorization took him approximately 31 minutes, the rest was the execution.
> 
> In case anyone intends to start spattering him, don't. That wouldn't lead anywhere.



Ugh. I have some work to do. I think I can beat that, eventually. (My best is 1:13:36.67.) But if I do, he'll probably blow that time away with his second attempt.

I always figured Rafal would wind up sub-hour with his first solve as well. Rafal is just as fast at big cubes BLD. But last I heard, Rafal doesn't own a 7x7x7 yet.



tim said:


> Why didn't Mátyás post that?


Actually, I think he did, but on another thread; it was cryptic though, saying something about 7x7x7, but not BLD. That post appears to have been deleted, though - it was off-topic for the thread. The result is up on speedcubing.com, though.


----------



## Pedro (Sep 17, 2008)

tim said:


> Why didn't Mátyás post that?



good question...


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 18, 2008)

Meh. 4x4 BLD success. I didn't care about time. but this is only the second time i've ever done this.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 18, 2008)

Kenny said:


> He did a 7x7 bld solve (we've been trying to make him try for weeks and he finally decided to give it a shot ), and it turned out pretty well, he managed in 54:19,51 . The memorization took him approximately 31 minutes, the rest was the execution.


Can you provide more details? Who scrambled, who judged, what was done to make sure he couldn't cheat, is there a video?


----------



## Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (Sep 18, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Kenny said:
> 
> 
> > He did a 7x7 bld solve (we've been trying to make him try for weeks and he finally decided to give it a shot ), and it turned out pretty well, he managed in 54:19,51 . The memorization took him approximately 31 minutes, the rest was the execution.
> ...



Maaan! Please don't do that. You could ask the same things from anyone who does blindfold at home. Yesterday evening I was relaxed and I tried the 7x7x7 bld and I succeeded. Even Ron didn't doubt me. Anyway, I was at home by myself.


----------



## Jacco (Sep 18, 2008)

Congratz Matyas.


----------



## Zava (Sep 18, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Kenny said:
> 
> 
> > He did a 7x7 bld solve (we've been trying to make him try for weeks and he finally decided to give it a shot ), and it turned out pretty well, he managed in 54:19,51 . The memorization took him approximately 31 minutes, the rest was the execution.
> ...



OK, just for your sake...
I'm meeting Matyi this weekend, could you provide me with an official scramble? (you should send it to me in a private message so Matyi can't know the scramble. I'm asking you just to make sure you believe it.)
I'll be judging, he will do it under a table/sheet of paper, but unfortunately we don't have any device to have it on video.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 18, 2008)

Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Can you provide more details? Who scrambled, who judged, what was done to make sure he couldn't cheat, is there a video?
> ...



True, but you're not anyone and your case isn't anybody's. Besides, I didn't request those things. Kenny reported something as if it was certain and so I was simply curious about the reason for that certainty. Now I know. Looking forward to reports of better controlled solves, although they won't undo the past.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 18, 2008)

Zava said:


> I'm meeting Matyi this weekend, could you provide me with an official scramble? (you should send it to me in a private message so Matyi can't know the scramble. I'm asking you just to make sure you believe it.)


Why don't you just use the WCA scrambler program to get a scramble?


----------



## Zava (Sep 18, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Zava said:
> 
> 
> > I'm meeting Matyi this weekend, could you provide me with an official scramble? (you should send it to me in a private message so Matyi can't know the scramble. I'm asking you just to make sure you believe it.)
> ...



As I wrote, I've only asked for a scramble from you so you could be sure that there will have been no cheating whatsoever.  
OK, if it's OK for you...I'll use the scrambler.


----------



## Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (Sep 18, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) said:
> 
> 
> > StefanPochmann said:
> ...





StefanPochmann said:


> Zava said:
> 
> 
> > I'm meeting Matyi this weekend, could you provide me with an official scramble? (you should send it to me in a private message so Matyi can't know the scramble. I'm asking you just to make sure you believe it.)
> ...



You make me sick, Mr. NOBODY.


----------



## Jacco (Sep 18, 2008)

That actually contradicts with your signature. But to get on topic, I've had some close sub-2 solves lately, I'm gonna train some more blind again.


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 19, 2008)

2x2x2 memo

9 seconds single
plenty of 11 seconds
mostly 17 seconds
none over 25 seconds. 

If only I'm just as good at memorizing edges and execution in general...

Execution was surprisingly bad. 38 seconds total on the 9 seconds memo and best was 36 on an 11...


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 19, 2008)

Just as a warning... let's not hijack the accomplishment thread. No more posts about the 7x7 BLD


----------



## Stefan (Sep 19, 2008)

Zava said:


> I've only asked for a scramble from you so you could be sure that there will have been no cheating whatsoever.


That makes no sense and just underlines your naivety.



Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) said:


> You make me sick, Mr. NOBODY.



I surely don't mind.

Last night I thought about mailing you in private to try to improve the situation, but your behaviour with all that trash talk just doesn't justify it. Talking like that can be acceptable under different circumstances, in good humor by a true champion, but that's not exactly the case here.

I was hoping you'd grow up but you make it clear you're still a spineless little punk who doesn't care about anyone or the community. Apparently you do have worshippers you're able to fool, but for those of us who know better, you're just getting worse. But go ahead, walk away from us if that's what you really want.

(sorry, masterofthebass... I promise I won't post about it in this thread anymore)


----------



## Faz (Sep 19, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Zava said:
> 
> 
> > I've only asked for a scramble from you so you could be sure that there will have been no cheating whatsoever.
> ...





one final thing, is this the real matyi?


----------



## Kenny (Sep 19, 2008)

Yes, it's him. And I think he's totally right even though he was a bit too harsh when posting that but I'd be freaked out just as well. I mean, Stefan, how come you....eh, okay, nothing, as I said I have no intention of getting into any kind of argument. It's just that I hate what you're doing and what you have done to him. Basically it's because of you having spettered him that he says things like that. Look at Derricks posts e.g. Now THAT does make me sick :S. Matyi will return and I think it shall be made sure of that he have no way of cheating at all and he'll still kick ass. That's it. I won't post any other posts on the subject and I guess neither should you, at least not here. If anyone wants to fight about this, it probably shouldn't take place here.


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 19, 2008)

I have amazing accomplishments today!
I've improved so much on 2x2x2 BLD.
I used pure classic Pochmann.
Best lucky time was 17.23. 3 sub-20 lucky solves today.
Best nonlucky was 29.85.

memo was crazy. On the lucky cases, the memo was sub-5 seconds. On the best nonlucky, it was 6 seconds. Many sub-10 second memos and average about 14. Average total time barely under 50 seconds. My execution is still slow.  
However, it is common to have 2 corners solved when doing a 2x2 (no centers) when solving corners of 3x3, I'm much slower. Memo is usually about 25s and total about 60 seconds. 
Should I start considering R2?


----------



## McWizzle94 (Sep 20, 2008)

Back to sub-2 BLD again =]

I think the time was 1:5x.xx


----------



## F.P. (Sep 20, 2008)

After a long pause of doing BLD I did my first multi BLD attempt.

I memorised 15 cubes two days ago and executed them today (I don't even have 15 cubes so I had to scramble a cube, memorise it, solve it with fridrich, scramble it, memorise it... - same with execution).

All were correct, I guess I should change my memo system for corners though...it's visual and it might get confusing with more cubes...I'm gonna try 20 scrambles next week and see if it's still accurate.

I'm not too worried about the memorisation part, it's rather the execution where you need to be concentrated for a long time...I seem to mess up algorithms easily.

For experienced people (mnemo-techniques) it should be pretty easy to memorise 50-100 cubes, since one cube doesn't contain that much information. They memorise way more at memo-competitions...the bigger problem is the execution (at least for me).


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 20, 2008)

F.P. said:


> After a long pause of doing BLD I did my first multi BLD attempt.
> 
> I memorised 15 cubes two days ago and executed them today (I don't even have 15 cubes so I had to scramble a cube, memorise it, solve it with fridrich, scramble it, memorise it... - same with execution).
> 
> ...



Wow - very impressive! I agree, very large numbers really shouldn't be all that hard. It just takes a lot of time.


----------



## KJiptner (Sep 21, 2008)

Got a streak of 17 successful blindsolves! It was ended by a 2 edge-flip DNF.
Done with my new System. (Letterpair-Memo, M2+Turbo Corner exec) 
Times ranging from 1:39.72 to 3:01 with an Avg of 2:29.75. That doesn't scare anybody yet. But I'm very proud of this streak.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Sep 22, 2008)

Wow! thats amazing, my streak record was 3, haha i thought i was so good.


----------



## Faz (Sep 22, 2008)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
WOOT!!!!!!!!!

1st successful bld solve.
4:11.24!!!

I was chatting with rubixcubematt and hes like, lets do a bld, and i'm like, no thanks. But i agreed and it was successful!!!
I forgot to orient 2 corners, but did it right at the end.
I edge solved and 2 corners permuted (the ones i nearly forgot to orient)
I am so happy right now!!!

Is this the fastest anyone has done on their 1st try?
i think maybe!! xD


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 22, 2008)

Wow - that is a fast first solve! Congratulations - I knew you'd get one soon!


----------



## cubeman34 (Sep 22, 2008)

how where you guys chatting?


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 22, 2008)

Kenny said:


> Yes, it's him. And I think he's totally right even though he was a bit too harsh when posting that but I'd be freaked out just as well. I mean, Stefan, how come you....eh, okay, nothing, as I said I have no intention of getting into any kind of argument. It's just that I hate what you're doing and what you have done to him. Basically it's because of you having spettered him that he says things like that. *Look at Derricks posts e.g. Now THAT does make me sick* :S. Matyi will return and I think it shall be made sure of that he have no way of cheating at all and he'll still kick ass. That's it. I won't post any other posts on the subject and I guess neither should you, at least not here. If anyone wants to fight about this, it probably shouldn't take place here.



Nice. know what makes me sick? someone who betrays the trust of everyone repeatdly lieing to them and becoming some little disrespectful punk even after everything was revealed and not returning money that he bascially stole including stealing everyones hard earned work they didnt CHEAT for. now thats SICK. go ahead matyas and insult some more people who you apparently say you respected before and called "the best".

matyas.. makes me sick.


----------



## Faz (Sep 22, 2008)

cubeman34 said:


> how where you guys chatting?



on www.strangepuzzle.com/chat.php
its a rubiks cube chatroom.



Mike Hughey said:


> Wow - that is a fast first solve! Congratulations - I knew you'd get one soon!



Thanks, although i have had 3 dnf's already today, but fast and close dnf's. I think one of them was 3:10 with 2 corners and 2 edges misoriented. Im still happy that i can do it!


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Sep 23, 2008)

i just had a 14 solve BLD streak for 2x2x2, lol. 2x2x2 BLD in the only BLD i do now


----------



## Faz (Sep 23, 2008)

how fast ^^?


----------



## Faz (Sep 24, 2008)

today ive had 2 successful bld solves.
3:11 and 3:59!
the 3:11 is a pb.

Edit, i was racing joey and we got this scramble:
F' U2 R2 U2 B F2 U' R F U D2 B F L' U R2 B F2 D F L' U2 L B L 
Really easy, i got 2:56, but its a lucky solve.


----------



## tim (Sep 25, 2008)

I started practicing again after a long break since German Open in April.

I got a perfect streak of 18 solves with an average of 1:48 minutes.
Best RA (12): 1:42
Best time: 1:24 (no pieces were solved)
Worst time: 2:14

edit: 20 solves in a row. ended by a 1:42 dnf. Off by a 3-cycle .


----------



## KJiptner (Sep 25, 2008)

tim said:


> I started practicing again after a long break since German Open in April.
> 
> I got a perfect streak of 18 solves with an average of 1:48 minutes.
> Best RA (12): 1:42
> ...



Great job, Tim. I was sure you'd beat my 17/17... Well I still have that 12/12 streak from this evening going, let's see if I can extend it tomorow


----------



## not_kevin (Sep 25, 2008)

YES! First official sub-3 (two of them, actually), and 100% success at Boulder! Times were 2:24.96, 3:23.34, and 2:32.19. Now, for sub-2...


----------



## Faz (Sep 25, 2008)

YESS 2:26 BLD on this scramble:

B F' D2 U2 B' D B' F L' R' F' L R2 B' L2 R' B2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D2 U R B'

is it lucky?


----------



## joey (Sep 26, 2008)

2:06.61
D2 B' L' B2 L' U' L2 F' D2 F' L2 U' R F L' B2 U2 F' D' B' U R2 L2 B2 R'
I can has no buffer.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 27, 2008)

Today I did a demonstration for a group of about 40-50 people made up of parents and students at the math tutoring center I work at. We periodically do game nights, where we bring out different games and try to show them how you can use math to build strategies, or also to solve puzzles. I usually set up a Rubik's Cube station and show people simple patterns, and how to solve them. For those who are already doing well on the patterns I teach them the solution to the cube from scrambled. At the end of each night I do a 3x3 BLD demo, and tonight I got one in about 2:30-2:45 (someone timed the solving phase only on a stopwatch at 1:24.xx). I tend to shoot for success and not speed on an attempt like this, but I am very happy to be sub-3 minutes under pressure when going for success! The parents and kids enjoyed it and I told them how really anyone can BLD solve, it just takes practice and a little bit of knowledge of things like permutations and that's about it (which really in a sense is true).

Anyway I had a good time, and it felt good to get the solve in relatively fast time under pressure, where I only had 1 attempt at it.

Chris


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 27, 2008)

YES!!!!!!!!! I CANT BELIEVE I DID IT. today i got my first successful multi BLD solve 2/2 . im so happy, especially since i momenatrily forgot a bit of the edge memo on the first cube and had to keep undoing the cycle that i thought was right, lucky i spent a lot of time at that stage and eventually remembered the edge cycle. I'm so happy, now i need to learn a method like roman rooms or journey. can any1 help me with it?


----------



## tim (Sep 27, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Method_of_loci

And: roman rooms are a subset of journeys.


----------



## KConny (Sep 27, 2008)

I got my second 4x4 BLD yesterday. I think I understand how to shoot to U pieces with U2 now. The time was 25 min, so now I will start going for speed instead of success.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Sep 27, 2008)

4x4x4 Bld: 18:59.59

My first successful! The timer didn't stop correctly (turned off my screensaver, not timer) and the timer showed 19:01.10. Since I didn't notice for several seconds (I was too excited while checking the cube to notice the timer), so I just gave myself enough to be sub 19.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Sep 27, 2008)

ShadenSmith said:


> 4x4x4 Bld: 18:59.59
> 
> My first successful! The timer didn't stop correctly (turned off my screensaver, not timer) and the timer showed 19:01.10. Since I didn't notice for several seconds (I was too excited while checking the cube to notice the timer), so I just gave myself enough to be sub 19.



Try 18:59.99.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Sep 27, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > 4x4x4 Bld: 18:59.59
> ...




Ahh, damn. There are 100 milliseconds aren't there? Well...too late. when I glanced at the time when I was finished it was 8:57.xx anyway, so it's okay.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 27, 2008)

ShadenSmith said:


> 4x4x4 Bld: 18:59.59
> 
> My first successful! The timer didn't stop correctly (turned off my screensaver, not timer) and the timer showed 19:01.10. Since I didn't notice for several seconds (I was too excited while checking the cube to notice the timer), so I just gave myself enough to be sub 19.



Wow, Shaden - congratulations! So awesome! I'm very happy to see you got one. And as seems to be the case these days, such a fantastic time for your first solve! Maybe you won't need the extra minutes at the Indiana Open after all, huh?

I see this was for the weekly competition - very nice. Now I hope to see you do them there every week. Lexington is going to be fun!


----------



## ShadenSmith (Sep 27, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > 4x4x4 Bld: 18:59.59
> ...




Yes, I'm very excited for it Mike. I have to thank you for all your help with all of this, I'd never have been able to do this without you. I hope you're practicing for Lexington, I've improved a lot these past days. I just got my 3x3 bld pb of 2:52 today. Several 2:30's, but DNF's.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 27, 2008)

tim said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Method_of_loci
> 
> And: roman rooms are a subset of journeys.



thanks tim, i understand it now , now i can hopefully do 3 multi BLD


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Sep 29, 2008)

I just got a sub-40 on video (39.06). It's my 2nd best nonlucky. I will upload it today.
5x5x5 DNF 15:02 off by 2 wings, Sub-6 memo. I spend about 1 minute trying to remember last pieces (which went wrong).

Some older things: sleep delayed 3x3x3BLD: 10h 30min. It was fun .
little lucky 4x4x4BLD 4:54 it had 12 pieces solved.
I had 3 sub-43's in one day, one of them was little lucky.

We'll see what happens 25th October when I have a comp.


----------



## tim (Sep 29, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> I just got a sub-40 on video (39.06). It's my 2nd best nonlucky. I will upload it today.
> 5x5x5 DNF 15:02 off by 2 wings, Sub-6 memo. I spend about 1 minute trying to remember last pieces (which went wrong).
> 
> Some older things: sleep delayed 3x3x3BLD: 10h 30min. It was fun .
> ...



Wow, just wow. And i can't wait for the video .


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 30, 2008)

I finally tried a full 3x3 BLD in months. It was a success!
I actually memorized edges, ate dinner, went back to memorize corners and solved.
I like my new edge memo plan. It's so fast and easy! It's just my regular corner method, except that I actually made an easy noun/verb list to make 3 word/piece sentences. That works pretty well so far. Parity isn't necessary to memo, you can just count the number of words. Generally, the 3x3 takes up 3 sentences and a little bit more. So you know that 3 sentences, 3sentences +2 words or 4sentences+1 word are pretty much the only situations with parity.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 30, 2008)

yay 3:11.14. pretty good solve, im trying to get memo time down and also execution. i'd like to learn freestyle edges


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Sep 30, 2008)

3x3x3 BLD: 51.83, (38.69), 41.94, 46.30, (DNF) avg: 46.69
Don't remember much but I think all were nonlucky, atleast the sub-40.
WR coming...


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 30, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 3x3x3 BLD: 51.83, (38.69), 41.94, 46.30, (DNF) avg: 46.69
> Don't remember much but I think all were nonlucky, atleast the sub-40.
> WR coming...



WOW, thats amazing. thats crap loads quicker than me


----------



## joey (Oct 2, 2008)

Only a rubbish-mini-accomplishment, but I got a sub-60 again. I've been a bit rubbish, and it has been a while since I got one.
58.96 B' R D2 F D U F D U2 L' B F' L F' D2 U2 L D' U' B F2 L2 R2 F R


----------



## Micael (Oct 3, 2008)

2:45 blindsolve this morning. That's cool.


----------



## nitrocan (Oct 3, 2008)

First sub 3! 
2:51:80 with 52.xx memo. Maybe I should switch to R2 for corners?
(M2 for edges, orient permute for corners)


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Oct 4, 2008)

B L D2 B' D B R' F2 L2 F2 B2 D2 F R F B R' F2 U' F2 B L D2 F2 L2 

46.00, try the scramble.


----------



## joey (Oct 6, 2008)

R2 F2 U' L2 R' B' F2 R2 L' D2 U2 L' D2 F' L' D R' D' R F2 U L D B U
47.60 (while racing Ville)

ps. Done on a new cube that I'm just trying to break in.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Oct 6, 2008)

5x5x5 BLD: 12:54.66  it's for the weekly comp. I just didn't care at all, memoed fast and... got it! I hope I am more accurate after this, I have only had 3 successful solves now


----------



## cpt.Justice (Oct 6, 2008)

OMG Ville, thats amazing. Time to replace that headband you use with a real blindfold now


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Oct 6, 2008)

cpt.Justice said:


> OMG Ville, thats amazing. Time to replace that headband you use with a real blindfold now



NEVER!!! xD


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 6, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 5x5x5 BLD: 12:54.66  it's for the weekly comp. I just didn't care at all, memoed fast and... got it! I hope I am more accurate after this, I have only had 3 successful solves now



So totally amazing! I know that it seems to me that if I don't care at all, that's when I have my best solves. Of course, I've never had anything like this!

I guess you still haven't beaten Chris on 5x5x5 BLD, but you're getting close, and it's just your third successful solve. (Chris's best on his website is 12:44.14, but it was in February - I wonder if he's beaten that time since then?)

I wonder what Mondo's third solve will be like.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Oct 6, 2008)

NO, SO CLOSE!

Nonlucky 3x3x3 BLD: 31.86!

It's 0.58 seconds slower that the UWR! Less that 2 sec from first sub 30!

I have the scrambe: L2 D B F2 L' F' D L2 D2 U B2 F D R' D2 U2 B' D' U L' R F L2 R' D2
I don't know if 5 oriented corners is lucky or not, but it doesn't matter for my solving. My solution:
[L' D' L, U']
y' [F' L' F, R2] y I didn't see D' R setup!
[L' D L, U]
z' [M', U' L' U] z
z U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R z'
[M, U L' U']
y R U R' U' R' U' R' U R, y' U2 M' U' R2 U M U' R2

EDIT: Headband ftw!!!
EDIT2: That's 57 moves STM btw


----------



## joey (Oct 6, 2008)

[U, R D' R']
D' R y' (R' F R F') * 3 y R' D
F L' y M' U2 M U2 y' L F' 
z' [M', U' L' U] z
z U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R z'
L' l U L' U' M' U L U'
y' L U L' U' L' U' L' U L U


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 7, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> NO, SO CLOSE!
> 
> Nonlucky 3x3x3 BLD: 31.86!
> 
> ...



Wow that's amazing!
How fast was the memo? 
You can probably memo during inspection and do BLD and it will be still a decent time for a speed solve!


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Oct 7, 2008)

memo was sub 30 
seriously I have no idea. execution was so good. Maybe it was 11s memo.


EDIT: 32.53 BLD!  Scramble: B2 F D U2 B F D2 U L2 B F D2 R2 B2 F2 U B F' U2 L2 B2 F L B F
If you guys want the solution I can put it here later. But like, wtf? In 2 days I have gotten my first 2 sub 35 BLDs and 2 LL skips! Just wow.
EDIT2: 34.41 So it's 3 sub35s in 2 days.


----------



## rafal (Oct 13, 2008)

I decided to practice 5x5 bld, because on my last solve for weekly competition I was feeling like I could do better than sub-12. So first I got 10:32, beating my PB by over a minute and the next day I again beat my record by over a minute with a time – 9:30.64. This solve was in no way lucky: 2 wings, 2 +centers and 4 Xcenters in place. Memo took 4:05 - 4:10.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 13, 2008)

rafal said:


> I decided to practice 5x5 bld, because on my last solve for weekly competition I was feeling like I could do better than sub-12. So first I got 10:32, beating my PB by over a minute and the next day I again beat my record by over a minute with a time – 9:30.64. This solve was in no way lucky: 2 wings, 2 +centers and 4 Xcenters in place. Memo took 4:05 - 4:10.



Whoa! Sub-10 5x5x5 BLD! (With quite a bit of room to spare!) Rafal, you are amazing!!!

What method do you use to memorize a 5x5x5?


----------



## tim (Oct 13, 2008)

rafal said:


> I decided to practice 5x5 bld, because on my last solve for weekly competition I was feeling like I could do better than sub-12. So first I got 10:32, beating my PB by over a minute and the next day I again beat my record by over a minute with a time – 9:30.64. This solve was in no way lucky: 2 wings, 2 +centers and 4 Xcenters in place. Memo took 4:05 - 4:10.



Wow, amazing. Is this the first sub-10 for 5x5 bld ever?


----------



## joey (Oct 13, 2008)

I did it once.... [size=-10000]then I woke up.[/size]


----------



## tim (Oct 13, 2008)

joey said:


> I did it once.... [size=-10000]then I woke up.[/size]


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 13, 2008)

tim said:


> rafal said:
> 
> 
> > I decided to practice 5x5 bld, because on my last solve for weekly competition I was feeling like I could do better than sub-12. So first I got 10:32, beating my PB by over a minute and the next day I again beat my record by over a minute with a time – 9:30.64. This solve was in no way lucky: 2 wings, 2 +centers and 4 Xcenters in place. Memo took 4:05 - 4:10.
> ...



I never heard of one before. Probably the best possibility for someone else would be Rowe.


----------



## Zava (Oct 13, 2008)

well, Matyi did it a while ago, but obviously, he is a "cheater, liar, thief" so you don't have to/ won't believe it.


----------



## joey (Oct 13, 2008)

/end of matyi discussion.

Rafal: Aim for sub-9 next


----------



## ConnorCuber (Oct 13, 2008)

joey said:


> */end of matyi discussion.*
> 
> Rafal: Aim for sub-9 next



Thank you.

On topic, Congratulations on sub-10, time to go for sub-9?


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Oct 13, 2008)

rafal said:


> I decided to practice 5x5 bld, because on my last solve for weekly competition I was feeling like I could do better than sub-12. So first I got 10:32, beating my PB by over a minute and the next day I again beat my record by over a minute with a time – 9:30.64. This solve was in no way lucky: 2 wings, 2 +centers and 4 Xcenters in place. Memo took 4:05 - 4:10.



That's pretty damn nice.


----------



## Pitzu (Oct 13, 2008)

5x5x5 blindfolded - average of 5: 28:08
5 attempts - 5 successfull this afternoon. The best is 23:23.21


----------



## McWizzle94 (Oct 13, 2008)

rafal said:


> I decided to practice 5x5 bld, because on my last solve for weekly competition I was feeling like I could do better than sub-12. So first I got 10:32, beating my PB by over a minute and the next day I again beat my record by over a minute with a time – 9:30.64. This solve was in no way lucky: 2 wings, 2 +centers and 4 Xcenters in place. Memo took 4:05 - 4:10.



You have skills!!!!!!!


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't understand how people get more than 1 successful 5x5 BLD's in a row... More practise for me then.


----------



## rafal (Oct 13, 2008)

Mike, nothing has changed in my memorization – I still make up words on the run and my stories are still far from useful. They are more like bunch of unrelated words.  That’s why I always have to repeat everything at least once. 

Sub-9 shouldn’t be that hard to get, but sub-8 with my memo “method” doesn’t seem possible. 

Ville, something tells me it won’t be long when you break 10 minutes for this. 

Istvan, I see I’m not the only one who makes an average for 5x5 bld. Good job!


----------



## joey (Oct 13, 2008)

Yeah, great work Istvan! Just make that an average of 12


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Oct 14, 2008)

3x3x3BLD avg of 5: 42.79
Times: 44.41, (39.67), 40.27, 43.69, (1:19,28)

Another accomplishment a few days ago: I raced against Rowe in BLD. We both got 1 sub40, we did about 5 scrambles.


----------



## joey (Oct 14, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 3x3x3BLD avg of 5: 42.79
> Times: 44.41, (39.67), 40.27, 43.69, (1:19,28)


You're immense. I think this is my average for memo. (maybe not)


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 14, 2008)

Wow BLD is getting intense. Congrats to Rafal and Ville for both of your crazy times/averages/etc.

Chris


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 14, 2008)

cmhardw said:


> Wow BLD is getting intense. Congrats to Rafal and Ville for both of your crazy times/averages/etc.
> 
> Chris



I agree!!!!


----------



## tim (Oct 14, 2008)

joey said:


> Ville Seppänen said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3x3BLD avg of 5: 42.79
> ...



Haha, this is MY average for memo.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Oct 14, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> NO, SO CLOSE!
> 
> Nonlucky 3x3x3 BLD: 31.86!
> 
> ...


I don't understand this solution. :x Is this a special way of putting the notation for BLD?


----------



## tim (Oct 14, 2008)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> Ville Seppänen said:
> 
> 
> > NO, SO CLOSE!
> ...



It's the notation used for commutators.


4/4 in 9:18 (4:40 memo) while talking to my roommate.

And a 1:13, 1:12, 1:17, 1:11(dnf) and 1:15 within the last two days.
My times dropped by about 10s within the last week, but unfortunately my accuracy dropped too (only 62%).


----------



## pjk (Oct 14, 2008)

Congrats Rafal and Ville on those amazing times.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah!!!! 5x5x5 BLD: 16:58.40 (8:29 memo)!!!!

For the first scramble in this week's competition. I know it's nothing compared to Ville and Rafal, but hey, this is a big breakthrough for me - about a minute and a half better than my previous PB! The thing about it is that it felt like just about my best possible solve. I maybe lost 15 seconds recalling the last few wings, but other than that I was thinking ahead really well most of the time. And that's about at my limit for memo speed - I don't think I've ever gone much faster than that. And it is a really easy scramble - I shudder to think what Rafal and Ville might get on this one! So it's likely that I won't be beating this for quite a while.


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 15, 2008)

so I almost feel ashamed posting my humble achievement here, but an accomplishment is an accomplishment no matter how small. so here goes:

so I decided that I wanted a sub-3 bld solve by the new year, and realized that I should at least start learning the basics now. I have no BLD experience, save the 1 hour I spent reading macky's BLD guide with a scrambled cube in my hand. That didnt go so well, and I realized that maybe I was starting too big. "2x2 BLD is the place to start!" I said. and start I did. I also decided to put a bit of pressure on myself and do the weekly competition scrambles for my first ever solves. I am highly pleased with the results:

2:23.33 (1:54), 2:26.45 (2:07), DNF(2:54.46, 2:21)

the DNF was an execution mistake, I'm not sure what though.

right now I suck at CP(and EP for that matter) but CO(and EO) is easy. I dont really know a method, but I guess I use Old Pochmann. just A, E, Y, and T perms, along with sune, antisune, and the R'D'RD alg from the dan brown videos. I will keep practicing, this is fun!


----------



## tim (Oct 15, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> right now I suck at CP(and EP for that matter) but CO(and EO) is easy. I dont really know a method, but I guess I use Old Pochmann. just A, E, Y, and T perms, along with sune, antisune, and the R'D'RD alg from the dan brown videos. I will keep practicing, this is fun!



That description sounds like 3-cycle (orienting and permutating) to me. Classic(!) Pochmann doesn't involve orientating pieces.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 15, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Yeah!!!! 5x5x5 BLD: 16:58.40 (8:29 memo)!!!!
> 
> For the first scramble in this week's competition. I know it's nothing compared to Ville and Rafal, but hey, this is a big breakthrough for me - about a minute and a half better than my previous PB! The thing about it is that it felt like just about my best possible solve. I maybe lost 15 seconds recalling the last few wings, but other than that I was thinking ahead really well most of the time. And that's about at my limit for memo speed - I don't think I've ever gone much faster than that. And it is a really easy scramble - I shudder to think what Rafal and Ville might get on this one! So it's likely that I won't be beating this for quite a while.



Yeah! Congratulations Mike! 
Great job


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Oct 15, 2008)

Got a successful 5x5x5 BLD again: 12:04.34
Memo was over 5 min, and it was nowhere near a smooth execution, so I will get much better at this. Scramble was 2nd scramble for weekly comp.

Mike, I didn't find the 1st scramble easy, except for corners, but they don't really affect much. I got 11:51 DNF on it, about 4 min memo.
Oh, and gongrats on your fast time! I know it's a big thing.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 15, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> Got a successful 5x5x5 BLD again: 12:04.34
> Memo was over 5 min, and it was nowhere near a smooth execution, so I will get much better at this. Scramble was 2nd scramble for weekly comp.
> 
> Mike, I didn't find the 1st scramble easy, except for corners, but they don't really affect much. I got 11:51 DNF on it, about 4 min memo.
> Oh, and gongrats on your fast time! I know it's a big thing.



Thanks Ville and Derrick for the congratulations.

Ville, awesome job! I can't believe you're beating Chris Hardwick's best times ever when you've only solved it 5 times ever. Now you need to work on matching his accuracy. 

As for the first scramble, I thought it was fairly easy because there were 11 centers already solved - better than average, I think, although admittedly not much better than average. And yeah, it was nice to have a couple of corners already solved.

Vault312, congratulations on your 2x2x2 solves! Those are actually pretty good times for having just started. But now you've done it, so you should really move on to 3x3x3. It's really not that much harder - it will take a lot longer, but it's not that much harder. If you can do a 2x2x2 BLD, you certainly can do a 3x3x3.


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 15, 2008)

tim said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > right now I suck at CP(and EP for that matter) but CO(and EO) is easy. I dont really know a method, but I guess I use Old Pochmann. just A, E, Y, and T perms, along with sune, antisune, and the R'D'RD alg from the dan brown videos. I will keep practicing, this is fun!
> ...



yeah like i said, my blindfold knowledge is negligible. I'll do some more research this weekend when i have time.

and has the name change to classic been made official? I am super lazy and the difference between typing old and classic is a lot for me.


----------



## tim (Oct 15, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > Vault312 said:
> ...



Stefan Pochmann likes classic better, so it's official .


----------



## McWizzle94 (Oct 15, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> Got a successful 5x5x5 BLD again: 12:04.34
> Memo was over 5 min, and it was nowhere near a smooth execution, so I will get much better at this. Scramble was 2nd scramble for weekly comp.
> 
> Mike, I didn't find the 1st scramble easy, except for corners, but they don't really affect much. I got 11:51 DNF on it, about 4 min memo.
> Oh, and gongrats on your fast time! I know it's a big thing.



You inspired me to learn 5x5x5 BLD but I think I should start with 4x4x4 first =].


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Oct 16, 2008)

Why bother? I learned 5x5x5 first.  But yeah, it's probably best to start with 4x4x4. 5x5x5 is not really harder, just more pieces. Good luck with it, it's fun.

Mike, you meant 4 solves right?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 16, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> Mike, you meant 4 solves right?


Oops - sorry, I lost count. Yeah, I guess 4. So will your fifth solve be sub-10?


----------



## Pitzu (Oct 16, 2008)

5x5 blind this afternoon - 6 attempts - 6 successful:

28:32.93; 28:47.66; 27:59.21; 28:22.83; 26:44.48; 26:34.90

Best average of 5: 27:42.17

I should learn to risk. However yesterday I began with a 23:34, then I did 4 DNFs in a row.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 16, 2008)

Pitzu said:


> 5x5 blind this afternoon - 6 attempts - 6 successful:
> 
> 28:32.93; 28:47.66; 27:59.21; 28:22.83; 26:44.48; 26:34.90
> 
> ...



Wow, István - you're amazing! And you're really getting much faster. You're going to be regularly sub-20 before much longer.

And it's rather amazing how many 5x5x5 BLD solves you're doing per day. I was figuring I might have done more total 5x5x5 BLD attempts than anyone else in the world (maybe Chris has me beat, seeing he had a 2-year jump on me getting started), but lately I'm not so sure - you might have me beat too.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Oct 16, 2008)

I am REALLY determined to get a BLD solve (success) in a week!!! I learnt yesterday  but still aren't that good at set-up moves or memo...


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Oct 16, 2008)

*LukeMayn* said:


> I am REALLY determined to get a BLD solve (success) in a week!!! I learnt yesterday  but still aren't that good at set-up moves or memo...



Which method are you using? 3OP, Classic Pochmann, M2 or other? I use 3OP as described at cubefreak.net. Only did 10 successful so far. I tried 2 this morning. (Failed with memo on one, and mangled corner twists on the 2nd.)
You might look at BLD Training?


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 16, 2008)

My first ever OH Bld solve! 

With M2
3:29.81


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 16, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> My first ever OH Bld solve!
> 
> With M2
> 3:29.81



That's depressing  - that's almost as fast as my fastest ever OH BLD solve, and I've done hundreds of them.

Congratulations!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 16, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > My first ever OH Bld solve!
> ...



Thanks mike 
I hope you don't think I mean first ever OH BLD attempt/solve ever. I did attempts in the past but all were DNF cause of Old Pochmann was hard for me OH BLD. this is my first ever OH BLD success though.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 16, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> Thanks mike
> I hope you don't think I mean first ever OH BLD attempt/solve ever. I did attempts in the past but all were DNF cause of Old Pochmann was hard for me OH BLD. this is my first ever OH BLD success though.


M2 does work pretty well for OH BLD. My times for OH got lots better when I switched from 3OP to M2 for edges.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 16, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> ...
> That's depressing  - that's almost as fast as my fastest ever OH BLD solve, ...


I am pretty sure he wasn't juggling at the same time


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 16, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


----------



## McWizzle94 (Oct 17, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> Why bother? I learned 5x5x5 first.  But yeah, it's probably best to start with 4x4x4. 5x5x5 is not really harder, just more pieces. Good luck with it, it's fun.



Thanks Ville!


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Oct 17, 2008)

classic pochmann but I may switch to M2 edges soon after because it sounds faster and lots of people use it


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 17, 2008)

Oh my!

5x5x5 BLD: 14:53.64 (7:36 memorization)!!!!!!!

It was the third scramble for this week's competition.

It was just all so easy for me tonight for some reason. Memorization was really fast, and I even checked everything over twice before I started, so it was really secure. Even so, I actually couldn't remember the images at the third location for the wings, so I wasted 5 or 10 seconds trying to think of them and skipped them and came back to them towards the end, and then I remembered them. So it could have even been a little faster than this!

I'm still finding it hard to believe it. I checked over the cube 3 or 4 times after I was done to make sure it was really solved, but it was.

I also had an 8:10 DNF stackmat attempt on 4x4x4 tonight (right before the 5x5x5 solve); I was off by just 2 wings.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Oct 17, 2008)

Mike, what the?! I'm scared. That's awesome!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 17, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Oh my!
> 
> 5x5x5 BLD: 14:53.64 (7:36 memorization)!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



WHOA MIKE!
WOW..... just Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow. Almost beat my 4x4 BLD pb there too! 

thats CRAZY INSANE. 
are your attempts really pathetic compared to Mondo NOW?  
GO MIKE!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 17, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> Mike, what the?! I'm scared. That's awesome!



I think you and Rafal inspired me. 

But clearly you still have nothing to worry about. I'll probably fall back to my barely sub-20 solves now. Still, it's awfully cool getting one like that.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Oct 17, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Oh my!
> 
> 5x5x5 BLD: 14:53.64 (7:36 memorization)!!!!!!!
> 
> ...




See Mike? I told you! You haven't reached your limit quite yet!


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Oct 17, 2008)

5x5x5BLD DNF: 8:42.30 (3:18 memo)
It was off by 4 wings and 2 + centers. I thought I had memoed all wings, but I hadn't. I just forgot the last center.

Even though it's a DNF, it's more of an accomplishment that a failure. I mean seriously, look at the time!!!

Didn't sleep last night btw, maybe it helps?


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Oct 17, 2008)

8mins!!! That is CRAZY!!!


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 17, 2008)

ShadenSmith said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my!
> ...



Mike has limits?
And Ville must be a cheater, just look at that tiny thing he uses instead of a real blindfold


----------



## Pitzu (Oct 17, 2008)

3x3 blind: 1:42.98
1 edge 1 corner on place.
Memo: 38.17
Execution: 1:04.81

Finally my first ever sub2!


----------



## joey (Oct 17, 2008)

Pitzu said:


> 3x3 blind: 1:42.98
> 1 edge 1 corner on place.
> Memo: 38.17
> Execution: 1:04.81
> ...



Well done istvan


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 17, 2008)

Wow, amazing achievements by everyone.

István, very nice job - you now are faster than me at 3x3x3 BLD.

Ville, I totally agree - that's an accomplishment, not a failure!!!! Awesome!!!! 3:18 memo of a 5x5x5? Unbelievable.


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 18, 2008)

My first ever 3x3 blindfold solve without using notes - 11:31.86 

another success - 8:07.72, getting faster 

yay me.


----------



## KConny (Oct 18, 2008)

I've finally figured out how to handle shooting to U centers on 4x4 with U2. Thanks to that I got some nice 4x4 BLD results: 22:38, (16:12 DNF), 20:25. The 16:12 was off by two edges, I just didn't see them during memo. Almost three in a row, I should start going for speed now.

I also got 1:47 3x3 BLD on one foot.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Oct 19, 2008)

1:44.21 BLD 3x3x3!!!

The two 4x4x4 DNFs I had earlier today seem to have helped me on 3x3x3 BLD.

EDIT: 1:32.53!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KConny (Oct 20, 2008)

16:46 4x4 BLD, my first sub20.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 20, 2008)

KConny said:


> 16:46 4x4 BLD, my first sub20.



Great job


----------



## Kian (Oct 20, 2008)

got my first successful blind solve in competition on my first attempt in competition at the decatur open. my usual times are around 5 minutes, but this one took me 7:20. i went over the memo 4 times and took my sweet time solving, i just wanted a solve.

the second attempt, however, does not belong in this thread...


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 21, 2008)

nice one, I think nerves would get the better of me in competition. 

I just beat my 3x3 PB - 7:55.38, getting there slowly.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Oct 22, 2008)

Finally managed an average in 3x3x3BLD: 55.92
Dang, so close to UWR (54.77 by Rowe). Some shaky solves ruined it. 3 times were over a minute.

Got a successful 5x5x5 after spending about 2 minutes counting what pieces I had already solved and I had to guess a little. Time was something over 14min.

Some time ago I had sub-9 memo in 3x3x3, with successful solve. I had a couple sub-8's that were DNF's.


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 22, 2008)

sub 9 memo? do you have a human brain? that is just insane. Hats off Ville, you're the best.


----------



## Neroflux (Oct 22, 2008)

haha cookingfat i asked him the same question.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Oct 22, 2008)

meh, 4-5 "words", quick visual corners and practise*3 and it's not that hard 

I wonder what my limit will be.


----------



## Escher (Oct 22, 2008)

6s memo  one sec for each face. 20s execution...
or you'll start doing 'speed BLD', work out the whole solution in 10s and execute it in 10s...
with enough practice


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Oct 24, 2008)

Damn again!  Got nonlucky 31.34 3x3x3 BLD. The UWR is 31.28. It had 2 corners and 2 edges solved. It would've been UWR if I did R' instead of M'L' in the end.  Oh well, nice time anyway. I also had 2 other sub40s today, out of less than 10 solves.



Escher said:


> 6s memo  one sec for each face. 20s execution...
> or you'll start doing 'speed BLD', work out the whole solution in 10s and execute it in 10s...
> with enough practice



I hope you're kidding about everything else except the 6s memo thing.
Pretty much noone memorises faces in BLD, and it would be slower anyway.
I have had sub20 executions before.
You just can't work out a speedsolving solution in 10s (unless it's really really lucky scramble).


----------



## McWizzle94 (Oct 25, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> Damn again!  Got nonlucky 31.34 3x3x3 BLD. The UWR is 31.28. It had 2 corners and 2 edges solved. It would've been UWR if I did R' instead of M'L' in the end.  Oh well, nice time anyway. I also had 2 other sub40s today, out of less than 10 solves.



Wow man you are a beast!! You will get the UWR soon!


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Oct 25, 2008)

I got the world record!  54.06. I also got 57.19 which had parity. There was nothing easy in these scrambles.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 25, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> I got the world record!  54.06. I also got 57.19 which had parity. There was nothing easy in these scrambles.



first time someone ever came here and talked about their WR lol


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Oct 25, 2008)

well sorry.


----------



## pjk (Oct 25, 2008)

Congrats Ville!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 26, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> well sorry.



why sorry? i was just mentioning it though.
Congratulations on your World Record


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 26, 2008)

Congratulations, Ville!!!

I bet you were the first sub-minute solver who was probably genuinely disappointed with the result, though. I expected sub-50.


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Oct 26, 2008)

who has the uwr?


----------



## Faz (Oct 26, 2008)

kickinwing2112 said:


> who has the uwr?



rowe hessler - 31.26


----------



## shelley (Oct 26, 2008)

kickinwing2112 said:


> who has the uwr?



What makes you ask that question? Did you actually want to know, or were you quizzing us? If the former, don't be lazy, look it up yourself. If the latter, I think you owe fazrulz a prize.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Oct 26, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> I wonder what my limit will be.


Zero seconds, you'll develop the ability to do BLD without inspection!


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Oct 26, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> Ville Seppänen said:
> 
> 
> > well sorry.
> ...


I was really tired last night when writing that, so never mind  And thanks!



Mike Hughey said:


> Congratulations, Ville!!!
> 
> I bet you were the first sub-minute solver who was probably genuinely disappointed with the result, though. I expected sub-50.


Thank you! I did expect sub-50, but of course I am really happy about this result as well. I was nervous all day before that event, hands cold. I don't think this record will last long though.



Unknown.soul said:


> Ville Seppänen said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder what my limit will be.
> ...


----------



## Escher (Oct 26, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> Damn again!  Got nonlucky 31.34 3x3x3 BLD. The UWR is 31.28. It had 2 corners and 2 edges solved. It would've been UWR if I did R' instead of M'L' in the end.  Oh well, nice time anyway. I also had 2 other sub40s today, out of less than 10 solves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol yeah im kidding...
sub 20s execution with BLD is ridiculous... im barely sub 20 with fridrich.
& yeah i reckon you should go for <4s memo for corners, <6s memo for edges, 18s execution... voila! (U)WR 
well done on your new record by the way. not many people can say theyve had an official world record in something
and yes, of course working out a speedsolving solution in 10s is impossible...


unless you have a quad core CPU and lots of RAM for a brain


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 26, 2008)

Escher said:


> unless you have a quad core CPU and lots of RAM for a brain


I think that's quite unnecessary.
You don't need any more than a single core with a MHz, and a few KB of RAM.


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 28, 2008)

Finally tried BLD again. I had one complete trial on the bus, and it was a success. M2 (syllable memo) edges, visual classic Pochmann corners.
I guess it's 4-6 minutes.

I also tried the corners and edges separately several times too. I'm getting used to the new memo styles.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Oct 30, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Finally tried BLD again. I had one complete trial on the bus, and it was a success. M2 (syllable memo) edges, visual classic Pochmann corners.
> I guess it's 4-6 minutes.
> 
> I also tried the corners and edges separately several times too. I'm getting used to the new memo styles.



Sounds good. I just did 2 more BLD solves this morning. That's 26 successful since I started nearly 2 months ago. But mine are still way too slow. I might switch from 3OP (with numbers for pieces) to classic or M2 (or freestyle?) with a story method for memo.


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 30, 2008)

what times do you get, rjohnson?


----------



## rafal (Oct 30, 2008)

Ville, congrats on the WR! I’ve seen the video – very nice, calm solving. And my record lasted long enough anyway…

Mike – nice improvement on 5x5 bld! It’s under WR out of a sudden. Now you will see such times regularly. It just works that way. 
I have also seen your video, in which you are doing blindfold while juggling. I practiced it for few days and got my first success today – it took me 5:04. Very interesting event.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 30, 2008)

rafal said:


> Mike – nice improvement on 5x5 bld! It’s under WR out of a sudden. Now you will see such times regularly. It just works that way.
> I have also seen your video, in which you are doing blindfold while juggling. I practiced it for few days and got my first success today – it took me 5:04. Very interesting event.



Thanks Rafal! I'm still doubting I'm really that fast, but I can tell there's been a sudden big improvement - all of a sudden sub-18 seems almost expected and anything above that feels slow, even though I pretty much never got a time like that before. Now if I could just get this to transfer over to 4x4x4 BLD; I don't know why I'm still so slow on that.

Congrats on the juggling BLD success. It's nice that you're always up for my crazy events.  Do you juggle? (Other than the 2 in one hand, I mean.)


----------



## rafal (Oct 30, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Congrats on the juggling BLD success. It's nice that you're always up for my crazy events.  Do you juggle? (Other than the 2 in one hand, I mean.)



Thanks! And no, I don’t juggle - well, I can juggle 3 balls but that’s it. 

As for 4x4 bld, the way I see it, one has to rush through memo and execution to get a very good time at it. And this is not the case in 5x5 bld, where you can go at normal speed and still get a very good time. 5x5 bld takes longer, so understanding the concept and smooth solving is more important than speed.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Oct 30, 2008)

3x3x3 BLD 1:30.32!!

Non-lucky PB!!!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 31, 2008)

rafal said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats on the juggling BLD success. It's nice that you're always up for my crazy events.  Do you juggle? (Other than the 2 in one hand, I mean.)
> ...



You've done very well to not be a juggler. It's not easy to keep 2 balls going for that long. If you can do that, you should have no problem juggling 4 balls. (Just do 2 in each hand - that's standard 4 ball juggling.)

I believe you about 4x4x4 BLD. I have started trying to do solves on a stackmat, and I find that it really helps, since I know I have to finish memorizing in less than 5 minutes or it's an almost certain DNF. I think I've decided to be brave this week and do my weekly competition solves on a stackmat with no stopwatch backup.

And McWizzle, nice job on the 3x3x3 BLD! I have yet to get sub-1:40 on a non-lucky solve, so you're significantly better than me!


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Oct 31, 2008)

rafal said:


> Ville, congrats on the WR! I’ve seen the video – very nice, calm solving. And my record lasted long enough anyway…


Thanks! I had slow execution though, I always turn faster than that. I tried to get a really fast time on my last solve but it turned out to be an even harder scramble than the first two.



McWizzle94 said:


> 3x3x3 BLD 1:30.32!!
> 
> Non-lucky PB!!!


Yay! You're getting closer to sub-1. 



Mike Hughey said:


> Now if I could just get this to transfer over to 4x4x4 BLD; I don't know why I'm still so slow on that.


Meh. It would be cool to see you do faster in 5x5x5 BLD than you are in 4x4x4.


----------



## Raffael (Oct 31, 2008)

I just did a successful 2/2 multi-bld in 18:48.48. 
I'm going to practice this once each day from now on so I can hopefully do it in my next competition.

btw: still no memo system..


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Oct 31, 2008)

cookingfat said:


> what times do you get, rjohnson?



It still takes me somewhere from 7 to 15 minutes to memo, and 8 to 20 minutes to execute, so 30 minutes total is typical for me. I have a little trouble distinguishing colors (white versus yellow, red versus orange, green versus blue) in the low lighting where I practice. I usually do not automatically match a piece to its location -- as I memo the cycles I confirm that the piece colors will match the center pieces. I review my memo at least 3 times, because I have found in the past that it might not sink in otherwise. I usually do all my edge flips one pair at a time, rather than 4 or more at a time. I do my all my corner orientations either by pairs or triplets, rather than 4 at a time. I often do extra 3-cycles at the end so my parity fix on top is set for an easy T-perm or E-perm.

Today I did 3 more attempts. The first failed because I used corner cubie "5" in a cycle when I meant to use "8". The 2nd failed because I finished with an F-perm but set the U face off by 180 degrees before I started the perm. My 3rd attempt was good, despite being a bit difficult. I've documented my 27 successful BLD solves at http://myspace.com/rjohnson8ball .

"Blah" and Chris H gave me good tips in the thread titled "BLD Training?". Tyson also gave me good tips. I will start using more of the tips as I get more comfortable.


----------



## joey (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks Rjohnson, that was a good read of your 27 BLD solves.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 31, 2008)

50:15.94 (22:53), 43:58.67 (19:57), 43:51.09 (21:18), 40:27.70 (18:39), 36:26.00 (18:08) = *42:45.82*

6x6x6 BLD average of 5.    (Top that, István!)

Okay, so I'm kind of cheating. These are the 6x6x6 BLD solves spread out over the past five weeks for the weekly competition, which are all of the normal 6x6x6 BLD attempts I've made over that time period. I didn't count my 2x2x2 through 6x6x6 relay where I missed the 6x6x6 by 3 pieces, since it wasn't a regular 6x6x6 BLD single solve. Still, it seems unbelievable that I've had a streak of 5 regular 6x6x6 BLD solves in a row with no DNFs, with every one faster than the previous one.

The one for this week was amazing! The centers were kind of easy (not overly so, but still better than average), and there was only one wing parity and no corner parity, which really helps with 6x6x6 (because fear of popping is high for me when doing parity algorithms). I suspect it will be a lot harder to beat this time than the previous ones, but I am inching closer to my sub-30 goal.


----------



## joey (Oct 31, 2008)

You're the best. Seriously, the most amazing thing ever.

I noticed your memo on the second was VERY fast (19.57), but execution took 43mins??


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 31, 2008)

joey said:


> You're the best. Seriously, the most amazing thing ever.


Thanks!



joey said:


> I noticed your memo on the second was VERY fast (19.57), but execution took 43mins??


Oops. Fixed.


----------



## joey (Oct 31, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > You're the best. Seriously, the most amazing thing ever.
> ...


That wasn't actually directly in response to your post, I just mean it in general


----------



## McWizzle94 (Oct 31, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> And McWizzle, nice job on the 3x3x3 BLD! I have yet to get sub-1:40 on a non-lucky solve, so you're significantly better than me!





Ville Seppänen said:


> McWizzle94 said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3x3 BLD 1:30.32!!
> ...



Thanks guys!

and Mike, I may be slightly better then you at 3x3x3 BLD, but you are still awesome at big cubes! I still have 6 4x4x4 DNFs xD


----------



## cpt.Justice (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm getting better with M2 and classic Pochmann corners now 

Average of 5: 2:44.01
2:45.59, 2:29.72, 2:49.36, DNF (2:55.89), 2:37.08

This is really awesome for me!
Hopefully I can get my first sub 2 solve soon \o/

The DNF ****** me off. I was doing my last edge, but instead of shooting to UF I shot to DB...
Luckily it didn't affect the average.

Edit:
It was not a rolling average btw


----------



## Garmon (Nov 2, 2008)

I have learned how to blindsolve edges, took me 7 minutes.
Now onto corners.


----------



## Faz (Nov 2, 2008)

I keep failing at 3x3 blind, even when i think - yes, ive definitely got it right!

But the good thing is, i got a 2:46 yesterday!


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 3, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> 50:15.94 (22:53), 43:58.67 (19:57), 43:51.09 (21:18), 40:27.70 (18:39), 36:26.00 (18:08) = *42:45.82*
> 
> 6x6x6 BLD average of 5.    (Top that, István!)
> 
> ...



Mike that's absolutely incredible. I am humbled by your BLD craziness and skills.

Chris


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 3, 2008)

cmhardw said:


> Mike that's absolutely incredible. I am humbled by your BLD craziness and skills.


Thanks, Chris - that means especially much coming from you, since I've learned many of my skills (and probably a good bit of my craziness) from you. (In the case of the craziness part, I think it may really be true that the student exceeded the teacher, though.)


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 3, 2008)

2:30 DNF 3x3.
This is actually an accomplishment. Memo was about 1:30. This made me realize that I need to switch my memo method. Visual corners simply does not work for me. I tried clock method with edges, and it was a success. So I think I'm going back to syllable corners and explore clock edges more.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Nov 4, 2008)

1:24.71 3x3x3 BLD

This came out of nowhere. I was just very relaxed and it just went very well. It was not lucky. My BLD skills are improving =]


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Nov 4, 2008)

McWizzle94 said:


> 1:24.71 3x3x3 BLD
> 
> This came out of nowhere. I was just very relaxed and it just went very well. It was not lucky. My BLD skills are improving =]



 that is amazing stuff Mcwizzle. i can hardly get sub 3 let alone sub 2. keep up the great work and ull be sub 1 in no time


----------



## McWizzle94 (Nov 4, 2008)

Rubixcubematt said:


> McWizzle94 said:
> 
> 
> > 1:24.71 3x3x3 BLD
> ...



Thanks man! I'm starting to use freestyle corners and they are working well. I just need an effective memo method. I used 3OP for corners on the 1:24.71 solve though. And don't worry, you will be sub-2 with a little more practice.


----------



## Faz (Nov 5, 2008)

2:07.30 BLD


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Nov 5, 2008)

1:26.xx BLD in front of an audience. Erik knows what I'm talking about.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Nov 5, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> 2:07.30 BLD



Almost sub-2


----------



## Zava (Nov 6, 2008)

after HO2008's total blindfold failure, I decided to switch bld method - both at corners and edges. corners is sort of 3OP, edges is freestyle (it was freestyle/Pochmann-like for corners, but with pauses: thinking of setups, and M2 for edges, which should be fast, but my edges part, don't know why, was slow.) memo for this method is a bit slow for me, because of CO, and at edges execution sometimes I hesitate.
and the accomplishment part:
today I started practising it (I've done some bld solves, but with watching the cube) and I managed to do an avg of 5!
times: 1:26.61, (1:32.75), 1:32.53, (1:20.91), 1:24.31 --> 1:27.81
quite OK I think. there's also a lot of room for improvement


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 6, 2008)

I also switched methods.
I switched from M2 edges to 3OP edges. I don't think it's a bad method. My memo is still not as fast as it was with syllable M2 (about 1min), but after maybe only 5 tries at clock journey memo, I got a 1:20 trial. Rather than executing, I just wrote down my memo for execution. I'll practice the memo until it's faster, then practice edge only execution, then full BLD.


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 7, 2008)

Just tried edges only BLD 4 times.
1. 58s memo, 3:44
2. 1:09 memo, 3:xx DNF
3. 1:45 memo, 4:12 
4. 1:00 memo, 2:58 
The last time, rather than visualizing clock in head, I used finger to draw it in the air, that helps a lot.

Edit: by the way, I hope people realize that I'm BLDing 3x3 cube, not clock. This is my memo.


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 7, 2008)

Successful BLD on the bus! 7:08
This may be a slow time, but there was a lot of distractions! people were very loud and my scramble was the hardest I've gotten in a while. Edges, I had to break into new cycle 3 times and corners had to CO after finishing classic pochmann, which I also had to break into new cycle.

I tried edges only again, and it was 1:10 memo, 3:05 total. I have too many pauses in execution and memo still sucks. Need more practice...


----------



## McWizzle94 (Nov 7, 2008)

1:35.03 and 1:30.xx 3x3x3 BLD!!!

These were both awesome!! I'm getting faster at this now!


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Nov 7, 2008)

McWizzle94 said:


> 1:35.03 and 1:30.xx 3x3x3 BLD!!!
> 
> These were both awesome!! I'm getting faster at this now!



woah, you are just getting insane at BLD. keep up the awesome work and you will b sub 1 in no time. gah, i really wanna get sub 3.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rubixcubematt said:


> McWizzle94 said:
> 
> 
> > 1:35.03 and 1:30.xx 3x3x3 BLD!!!
> ...



Thanks man, and don't worry, sub-3 will come soon


----------



## Faz (Nov 8, 2008)

WOO

2:02.20 BLD solve

D B R D2 B2 R2 B' D L2 R' D L2 R F' L' D2 F2 D L' D' B R2 F' L2 D

I edge solved, and 2 corners permuted, 1 oriented out of the 2.
No parity


----------



## Faz (Nov 8, 2008)

OK, this afternoon i practised BLD, my goal was 10/30, and i got .........

Cubes Solved: 10/30
Average: 2:50.72
Standard Deviation: 31.33
Best Time: 2:02.20
Worst Time: 3:25.86
Individual Times:
DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 3:25.66, (2:02.20), DNF, 2:25.56, 2:29.70, 2:18.05, 3:23.48, 3:03.61, DNF, DNF, (3:25.86), DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 3:24.42, DNF, 2:28.66


And a new pb


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Nov 8, 2008)

F R D' F L2 U' D R U2 D2 B' U' B L' R2 D2 L F' B U2 B' L2 B2 F2 R 

1:02.83

Finally something that doesn't suck considerably.


----------



## Pedro (Nov 8, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> F R D' F L2 U' D R U2 D2 B' U' B L' R2 D2 L F' B U2 B' L2 B2 F2 R
> 
> 1:02.83
> 
> Finally something that doesn't suck considerably.



holy crap!
I got 58.21 on that! 

now I don't know if I should count it...was an easy one, not that easy, but I kinda knew it was a nice scramble before, so...

oh, and with freestyle and my OH cube, so I didn't turn that fast


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 8, 2008)

Pedro said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > F R D' F L2 U' D R U2 D2 B' U' B L' R2 D2 L F' B U2 B' L2 B2 F2 R
> ...


5:00.13



fazrulz said:


> WOO
> 
> 2:02.20 BLD solve
> 
> ...



4:57.55


----------



## kratos94 (Nov 9, 2008)

FIRST SUCCESSFUL BLD SOLVE!!! after one failed attempt (screwed up corner memo)
about like 13 min memo (i have terrible memory) and around 5 minute execution (also slow)

Heres the scramble: B L F D B R F2 U L' F2 R' L B2 R2 U2 L2 F L' R' F L F2 U F B'

Total time- 18:17.54


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Nov 9, 2008)

So today I posted a bunch of UWR's: 5x5x5, 4x4x4, 3x3x3 memo, computer 3x3x3. I have had these for a while now. Also...

48.19, 56.88, 50.58, 43.81, 57.99(.xx), 55.19, 52.08, 48.19, (27.39), (DNF), 40.00, 46.59 = *49.95 average*

Yeah, that's a sub-30! And I got the scramble: R B F R' D2 R D' U2 L B2 L R2 D U2 L2 R F2 L2 R2 F2 R U2 B U B
It's only 3 pieces solved. Memo was sub 10 for sure even though I didn't look at the timer. Execution was totally smooth all the way. The average is almost as amazing as that single. Just wow!


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 9, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> Just wow!



Indeed. 

That's amazing Ville, sub-30, whew.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 9, 2008)

That is truly amazing, Ville! Sub-30 has finally been done! Congratulations! And awesome average!



Ville Seppänen said:


> So today I posted a bunch of UWR's: 5x5x5, 4x4x4, 3x3x3 memo, computer 3x3x3. I have had these for a while now.



That's nice, but doesn't Rafal have you on 5x5x5 (if only he would post his)?


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Nov 9, 2008)

Sure he is better, but I have the UWR. 
I do mention about it in my 4x4 quote.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Nov 9, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> So today I posted a bunch of UWR's: 5x5x5, 4x4x4, 3x3x3 memo, computer 3x3x3. I have had these for a while now. Also...
> 
> 48.19, 56.88, 50.58, 43.81, 57.99(.xx), 55.19, 52.08, 48.19, (27.39), (DNF), 40.00, 46.59 = *49.95 average*
> 
> ...



Wow man thats awesome!!! Congrats on the UWR!!!

I also have an accomplishment: 3x3x3 BLD 1:38.xx

Now I am mostly sub-100 seconds for BLD


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 9, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> Sure he is better, but I have the UWR.
> I do mention about it in my 4x4 quote.



Well, I guess you do now (but you didn't before you posted, since posting it makes it the UWR). But if Rafal ever posts his sub-10 he told us about right after your 12, you won't anymore. 

Anyway, I think if you'd just do a few more solves, you could probably get sub-10 too, considering how fast you got to 12. You are still amazing.

Oh, and by the way, I'm not sure he's really significantly faster than you at 4x4x4 - only at 5x5x5.


----------



## boiiwonder (Nov 9, 2008)

3 cubes multi BLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YES!!!! I finally did it 

And it took me 1 hour ( I know I fail at memo )

I know thats lame compared to you guys, but im improving. 
I only have 3 cubes to practice with at the moment so I cant go up to 4


----------



## McWizzle94 (Nov 10, 2008)

1:21.10 3x3x3 BLD 

I have broken my PB about once every week for the fast 4 weeks I think. It's pretty awesome!


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Nov 10, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Ville Seppänen said:
> 
> 
> > Sure he is better, but I have the UWR.
> ...


Well, I remember him posting a 4x4x4 avg of 5 in here and one of his times was 4:22. Who knows what his PB is.
EDIT: I think I remembered wrong. 

I'm working on 4x4BLD now (and 3x3) so 5x5 will be "on hold". I will still do the weekly solves though.



McWizzle94 said:


> 1:21.10 3x3x3 BLD
> 
> I have broken my PB about once every week for the fast 4 weeks I think. It's pretty awesome!


You're scary. Sub-1 in a week? You can do it! 


EDIT: 3/3 in 5:24.22. All had parity.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Nov 10, 2008)

McWizzle94 said:


> 1:21.10 3x3x3 BLD
> 
> I have broken my PB about once every week for the *fast* 4 weeks I think. It's pretty awesome!



Freudian slip!

1:09 BLD... I should probably practice BLD more.


----------



## KConny (Nov 11, 2008)

10:42 4x4 BLD!  
I wanted to do a some BLD but I only had 12 minutes since I'd just put a pizza in the oven, so I thought I'd try full speed, and I succeeded. 
My improvement goes like this:
25->23->22->20->16:46->14:37->10:42. I've had about the same amount of DNF's and that's all the solves I've ever done. If I get a success I always get record.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Nov 11, 2008)

5x5x5BLD: 9:35.60. Woohoo! 
It's on video, I'll upload later.


----------



## joey (Nov 11, 2008)

yay  
more characters etc etc


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 11, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 5x5x5BLD: 9:35.60. Woohoo!
> It's on video, I'll upload later.



See, my strategy worked! I knew if I gave you a hard time about Rafal's sub-10, you'd rise to the challenge!!!

Awesome job! I can't wait to see the video!


----------



## joey (Nov 11, 2008)

Mike: You're rubbish, you can't even pull off a 4/4 5x5 multi or a 2/2 7x7 multi. [/hard-time]


----------



## KConny (Nov 11, 2008)

joey: You're rubbish, you can't even pull off a 4x4BLD or a 5/5 multi. [/hard-time]


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 11, 2008)

joey said:


> Mike: You're rubbish, you can't even pull off a 4/4 5x5 multi or a 2/2 7x7 multi. [/hard-time]



Classic!!!



KConny said:


> joey: You're rubbish, you can't even pull off a 4x4BLD or a 5/5 multi. [/hard-time]



Yeah, what KConny said.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 11, 2008)

KConny said:


> 10:42 4x4 BLD!
> *I wanted to do a some BLD but I only had 12 minutes since I'd just put a pizza in the oven, so I thought I'd try full speed, and I succeeded.*
> My improvement goes like this:
> 25->23->22->20->16:46->14:37->10:42. I've had about the same amount of DNF's and that's all the solves I've ever done. If I get a success I always get record.



Haha Nice  
did you enjoy the pizza as much as the 4x4 BLD?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 11, 2008)

KConny said:


> 10:42 4x4 BLD!
> *I wanted to do a some BLD but I only had 12 minutes since I'd just put a pizza in the oven, so I thought I'd try full speed, and I succeeded.*
> My improvement goes like this:
> 25->23->22->20->16:46->14:37->10:42. I've had about the same amount of DNF's and that's all the solves I've ever done. If I get a success I always get record.


It's really true - time pressure really helps with 4x4x4 BLD!

Amazing improvement, by the way. It took me about 50 times as many solves to make that much improvement.


----------



## KConny (Nov 11, 2008)

Derrick: Haha, no, it was no way near. I was so happy and excited I had a hard time eating. 
Mike: Yeah, I guess I'm good at memoing that amount of info thanks to multi.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Nov 11, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> F R D' F L2 U' D R U2 D2 B' U' B L' R2 D2 L F' B U2 B' L2 B2 F2 R
> 
> 1:02.83
> 
> Finally something that doesn't suck considerably.



1:26.02


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 11, 2008)

McWizzle94 said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > F R D' F L2 U' D R U2 D2 B' U' B L' R2 D2 L F' B U2 B' L2 B2 F2 R
> ...



Nice scramble. 1:53.54.


----------



## joey (Nov 11, 2008)

MikeHughey said:


> KConny said:
> 
> 
> > joey: You're rubbish, you can't even pull off a 4x4BLD or a 5/5 multi. [/hard-time]
> ...


3/4 in 20:34.xx
I messed up a friggin' U-perm on the second cube. Otherwise, I would have solved it :/ (I redid the scramble to check)


----------



## Zava (Nov 11, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> McWizzle94 said:
> 
> 
> > Swordsman Kirby said:
> ...



I also liked it, 1:07.78, I think it's PB with my new method 

edit: 10 minutes later: 55.69


----------



## joey (Nov 11, 2008)

Uhh yeah. 35.42.


----------



## Escher (Nov 11, 2008)

you're pretty crap joey. seriously. not even sub 30?
sheesh...


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 12, 2008)

bobbyfearfactor said:


> 3x3 BLD: 3:04.81. 2x2 BLD: 1:59.66 I have been using beginner method for BLD, and will be switching to M2, i believe my times will become a lot faster afterward.


How is that possible? That means your corners really suck and edges are insanely awesome!
I get times more like (40 total,10 memo) corners and (180 total, 70 memo) edges and (5min total, 2min memo) 3x3 whole cube. I really suck at edges. What's your secret?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 12, 2008)

When I first started doing 2x2x2 BLD (for the weekly competition), my times were almost that weird. I was a little slower on 3x3x3 BLD, but about 2 minutes on 2x2x2 BLD. I just wasn't used to the non-fixed centers. After a little practice, I got better.


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 12, 2008)

How can I improve my edges? I end up switching memo or solving methods every few solves! I can't decide between M2 and 3OP. I do like M2 slightly better, but it would interfere with my corner syllable memo. I really wish I have good visual memo for corners, then all would be solved.


----------



## joey (Nov 12, 2008)

Stick to one memo/exec method, you just said it yourself! If you keep changing, it's hard to get good


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Nov 12, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> How can I improve my edges? I end up switching memo or solving methods every few solves! I can't decide between M2 and 3OP. I do like M2 slightly better, but it would interfere with my corner syllable memo. I really wish I have good visual memo for corners, then all would be solved.



Ugh. Just pick a method and use it. For memo it doesn't really matter how you memorise, it will get better no matter what you use. I'm sure you can practise visual corners enough for it to be fast.

EDIT: Damn Joey!


----------



## aegius1r (Nov 13, 2008)

just got a 3x3 BLD sub1 : 59.80
http://tw.youtube.com/watch?v=BCJpI1jZLAc

I'm not sure what's my method lol.. freestyle with orient first?


----------



## KJiptner (Nov 13, 2008)

Very nice! Execution looked super-smooth!


----------



## edavies (Nov 14, 2008)

After 3 DNF's I finally got it, the first rung of the ladder: a lucky 2x2x2 BLD success!

Whoever said 9 move scrambles with 2 completed corners already didn't count? Here's the scramble: L2 U' R2 U D F' R2 U R2. A commutator with 1 move set-up, an A perm with 2 set up-moves and a Y perm with the F / F' at the beginning and the end cancelled.

This is the part where I take a bow and smile. Seriously though I don't know how you 5x5x5 BLD solvers can do it. I've got a long way to go. After a few tougher scrambles, it's onto edges and the 3x3x3.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Nov 14, 2008)

1:26.99 3x3x3 BLD

I like BLD =]


----------



## Escher (Nov 14, 2008)

new 2x2 SPDBLD PB!
28.04, but i think i can get faster.
handscrambled, 4 move first layer, did LBL to get an OLL skip and got a t-perm. very nice...


----------



## joey (Nov 14, 2008)

aegius1r said:


> just got a 3x3 BLD sub1 : 59.80
> http://tw.youtube.com/watch?v=BCJpI1jZLAc
> 
> I'm not sure what's my method lol.. freestyle with orient first?



Well, if you are solving with 3-cycles.. then you're just doing 3OP.


----------



## Pedro (Nov 14, 2008)

59.78 3x3 bld 

finally sub-minute


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Nov 14, 2008)

Pedro said:


> 59.78 3x3 bld
> 
> finally sub-minute



Good job!  So was it your first?


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Nov 14, 2008)

yay, i am trying to do M2 now, since i think it is way quicker then 3-cycle edges, and i got a 4:00.86 successful solve. This is probably about 40 secs- 1minute slower then a normal BLD solve, but I think when i get the memo good it will definately be quicker.


----------



## Pedro (Nov 15, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> Pedro said:
> 
> 
> > 59.78 3x3 bld
> ...



well, not really

I got other 2 the past days, but on scrambles people posted here, so I don't really think I should count them


----------



## McWizzle94 (Nov 15, 2008)

1:24.06 3x3x3 BLD

BLD is fun =]


----------



## McWizzle94 (Nov 15, 2008)

1:10.62 3x3x3 BLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Non-Lucky!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This really came out of nowhere! I will admit that the corner permutation was kind of easy, because 2 were solved and the others were just an A perm and a set-up (R'FRF' *3) undo set-up. Still, its a new PB, and I am continuing the streak of breaking my PB once a week (hey that rhymes )

EDIT: 1:23.20 3x3x3 BLD =] 

Now I am mostly under 1:30 unless its a really weird/hard scramble or I mess up really badly.


----------



## Garmon (Nov 16, 2008)

2x2x2 Blindfolded 5:17.65 
First time ever!!!
Now I should be able to do 3x3x3, just put edged and corners together.
I am so happy.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Nov 16, 2008)

Garmon said:


> 2x2x2 Blindfolded 5:17.65
> First time ever!!!
> Now I should be able to do 3x3x3, just put edged and corners together.
> I am so happy.



Congratulations! You'll get a 3x3x3 before long, I'm sure!


----------



## Escher (Nov 16, 2008)

garmon, try and do some 2x2 Speed BLD its one of my favourite events. try and beat my sub 30s PB... although, ill admit that was pretty lucky.
and yes, good luck with 3x3 BLD


----------



## McWizzle94 (Nov 16, 2008)

Garmon said:


> 2x2x2 Blindfolded 5:17.65
> First time ever!!!
> Now I should be able to do 3x3x3, just put edged and corners together.
> I am so happy.



Good Luck!


----------



## KConny (Nov 18, 2008)

1:22.90 3x3 BLD. 
Finally a new PB, I've felt it coming for a while.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 18, 2008)

KConny said:


> 1:22.90 3x3 BLD.
> Finally a new PB, I've felt it coming for a while.



Great job Daniel 
getting really good at 3x3 and 4x4 BLD now.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Nov 19, 2008)

2:39.88 3x3x3 BLD

For this solve I used freestyle for the corners. I had to change my memo system but I think mine works effectively. I hope to improve this time a lot. For edges, I think I will stay with M2, at least for now.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Nov 19, 2008)

Yay, new BLD pb. this was done with M2 as well, which I started using on saturday . The time was 2:27.49, 10 seconds better than my previous! only 3 pieces solved, relatively easy edge memo (which im not used to). the scramble was this D B' U2 D2 L2 R2 B' L2 U D' F B R' U2 R U2 B U' L2 B' F2 D' U' F B


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Nov 19, 2008)

Just did my second blindfolded 3x3 solve ever. Took me a few minutes, but it was actually very easy. I used a new memo method (Loci/route) which seems to work well for me


----------



## joey (Nov 19, 2008)

How many is a 'few'


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Nov 19, 2008)

About 5 minutes or so, including memo. My first ever BLD solve took me something like 20 minutes, because i memo'd the letters one by one. 

Using this method, i create images that run through a passage in my home, crazy, unnatural images. It's easy to remember it. Obviously i need a whole lot of practice to actually get some kind of speed, but this is a start


----------



## cubeinmylife (Nov 19, 2008)

can anybody give me a link that gt teach the blind fold method?thx


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Nov 19, 2008)

3x3x3BLD: 1:59.84
I used E2 for edges, with LF buffer. XD didnt do any rotations for edges, so there wasw alot of D and B moves etc.

4x4x4BLD: 5:07.83(1:53 memo)


----------



## McWizzle94 (Nov 19, 2008)

Rubixcubematt said:


> Yay, new BLD pb. this was done with M2 as well, which I started using on saturday . The time was 2:27.49, 10 seconds better than my previous! only 3 pieces solved, relatively easy edge memo (which im not used to). the scramble was this D B' U2 D2 L2 R2 B' L2 U D' F B R' U2 R U2 B U' L2 B' F2 D' U' F B



I told you sub-3 would come soon  (You actually did sub-2:30 which is even better)


----------



## Garmon (Nov 19, 2008)

Got Sub 2 on 2x2x2 BLD, still no success on 3x3 though.
1:53.26 is the record.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Nov 20, 2008)

McWizzle94 said:


> Rubixcubematt said:
> 
> 
> > Yay, new BLD pb. this was done with M2 as well, which I started using on saturday . The time was 2:27.49, 10 seconds better than my previous! only 3 pieces solved, relatively easy edge memo (which im not used to). the scramble was this D B' U2 D2 L2 R2 B' L2 U D' F B R' U2 R U2 B U' L2 B' F2 D' U' F B
> ...



thanks. I have already gotten sub-3, i would just like to get it consistently. Thats what I meant by wanting to get sub-3. but now with M2, i think i will achieve that. , good luck on freestyle corners

EDIT: 2:10.xx BLD solve. YAY, i used the scramble ville used for his UWR. wow, that was fast, for me.


----------



## mrbiggs (Nov 20, 2008)

Just beat my PB by almost a minute; 3:18 from 4:04, probably thanks to a switch to M2 edges.


I don't think that'll happen again for me in BLD...


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 20, 2008)

damn, I can only blindsolve the 1x1 consistently
I did get 3.43 minutes on a 2x2 blindsolve today, but I think I was lucky


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 20, 2008)

mrbiggs said:


> Just beat my PB by almost a minute; 3:18 from 4:04, probably thanks to a switch to M2 edges.
> 
> 
> I don't think that'll happen again for me in BLD...



that's a massive gap, well done. 

I really ought to learn M2 edges. It looks way faster. It's just the M slice edges that confuse me.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Nov 21, 2008)

Garmon said:


> 2x2x2 Blindfolded 5:17.65
> First time ever!!!
> Now I should be able to do 3x3x3, just put edged and corners together.
> I am so happy.



You will be even happier after doing 3x3 BLD. Most people only know about the 3x3 and would be impressed to hear you say you could do it BLD. (NOTE: I logged my 51st 3x3 BLD solve at myspace.com/rjohnson8ball today. I hope to have 100 BLD's logged by the end of the year. I need to work on speed though.)


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Nov 21, 2008)

Scramble: EDIT: don't have the scramble 
Time: 31.11. 
It's only my second sub-Rowe. one of about 22 solves I raced with Alex Yu. I also got 36.39 and 39.92.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Nov 21, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> Scramble: B U' L2 U2 B U B F' U' F D' L D' R' F' L' F' L2 U2 B F' L D' L2 B
> Time: 31.11.
> It's only my second sub-Rowe. one of about 22 solves I raced with Alex Yu. I also got 36.39 and 39.92.



lol sub-Rowe 

anyway those are really good times!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 22, 2008)

McWizzle94 said:


> Ville Seppänen said:
> 
> 
> > Scramble: B U' L2 U2 B U B F' U' F D' L D' R' F' L' F' L2 U2 B F' L D' L2 B
> ...



Sub-Rowe - that's a rather exclusive club.

For that matter, "able to race with Alex Yu" is also a rather exclusive club.

I also love the idea of 22 solves in a row. Sounds like a great time (even if it would take me about an hour longer than it took you).


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Nov 22, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> For that matter, "able to race with Alex Yu" is also a rather exclusive club.


That's not hard, just come to #rubik from IRC, or just click 'puzzle chat room' from main page. He is sometimes there.
Joining sub-Rowe club is a whole other thing though. 

EDIT: Just realised that the scramble above is wrong.  I'll see if I have the real one somewhere.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Nov 22, 2008)

I finally understand Classic Pochmann. I watched badmephisto's video _numerous_ times and checked out a few other links and put all of the material together. Corners were the only thing confusing me but I finally understand it. I just did a solve (writing everything down first) and was successful. Hopefully I can attempt a real solve tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 22, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > For that matter, "able to race with Alex Yu" is also a rather exclusive club.
> ...



I actually meant "able to race with Alex Yu, and win sometimes" (and in your case, that's probably most of the time). That's a rather exclusive club too, although not nearly as exclusive as the sub-Rowe club.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Nov 22, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Ville Seppänen said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



Now there is a new club that is known is the sub-Ville club


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 22, 2008)

McWizzle94 said:


> Now there is a new club that is known is the sub-Ville club


Pretty lonely club.


----------



## joey (Nov 22, 2008)

Well, I didn't make sub-ville, but I have won at least one race against him 

And well done rjohnson8ball! Youve doubled the amount since I last checked, i will check on new years day to see you have *at least* doubled the amount


----------



## McWizzle94 (Nov 22, 2008)

2:54.87 3x3x3 BLD using pure freestyle.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Nov 22, 2008)

I win when Ville DNFs and I succeed.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Nov 22, 2008)

McWizzle94 said:


> 2:54.87 3x3x3 BLD using pure freestyle.



was that freestyle edges or M2?


----------



## joey (Nov 22, 2008)

well, since he said pure freestyle.. I'm assuming he meant freestyle edges.

Anyway, I did two 57.xx today.
A couple of days ago, I had a pop at 26.xx. When I timed the rest of my solve.. it would have been a 48.xx :/


----------



## aegius1r (Nov 23, 2008)

B' L R2 F2 R U L2 R2 B' F' L D2 U' R F R U F D' L B2 R2 D' R' B2

52.81..pretty easy for 3op (UDLRF2B2)


----------



## cuBerBruce (Nov 23, 2008)

I finally got my first official BLD solve yesterday after 27 failures (according to the WCA database, and not including an 0/2 multi-BLD attempt)! I'm now #3 on oldest BLD solvers list. See [post]104649[/post] for more info.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Nov 23, 2008)

Rubixcubematt said:


> McWizzle94 said:
> 
> 
> > 2:54.87 3x3x3 BLD using pure freestyle.
> ...



Yea I used freestyle edges. The memo part is easy because I am really just changing my buffer, and the commutators are easier to understand after doing a lot with corners.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Nov 23, 2008)

4x4x4 OH BLD: 15:55.56 

<Spef> j`ey: I'm bored
<+j`ey> Spef: do 4x4 OH BLD
<Spef> j`ey: I WILL! 
<Spef> .4OH_BLD
<+micro501> 4x4 Scramble #1000: l L2 u' L d F2 R2 u f' R2 U' f2 U B2 r2 D' d L' l d B U' D' f r' F' r' f2 U u D' B2 D R2 l2 f2 r' D2 u r2
...
<Spef> ::
<Spef> 15:55.56
<Spef>


----------



## tim (Nov 23, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 4x4x4 OH BLD: 15:55.56
> 
> <Spef> j`ey: I'm bored
> <+j`ey> Spef: do 4x4 OH BLD
> ...



rofl, no comment .


----------



## KJiptner (Nov 23, 2008)

OH(!) my god.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 23, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 4x4x4 OH BLD: 15:55.56
> 
> <Spef> j`ey: I'm bored
> <+j`ey> Spef: do 4x4 OH BLD
> ...



If you can't stackmat it, you suck


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 23, 2008)

cuBerBruce said:


> I finally got my first official BLD solve yesterday after 27 failures (according to the WCA database, and not including an 0/2 multi-BLD attempt)! I'm now #3 on oldest BLD solvers list. See [post]104649[/post] for more info.



Congratulations, Bruce! I've been rooting for you to finally get one! Very very nice. Especially your rather spectacular down-to-the-wire time! Absolutely awesome!


----------



## McWizzle94 (Nov 24, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 4x4x4 OH BLD: 15:55.56
> 
> <Spef> j`ey: I'm bored
> <+j`ey> Spef: do 4x4 OH BLD
> ...



That is truly amazing! It's already hard enough to do it OH, and its another thing trying to do it BLD! That is just awesome. All I can say now is that you have skills!!!!

P.S. Are you gonna try 5x5x5 OH BLD next?


----------



## cuBerBruce (Nov 24, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> cuBerBruce said:
> 
> 
> > I finally got my first official BLD solve yesterday after 27 failures (according to the WCA database, and not including an 0/2 multi-BLD attempt)! I'm now #3 on oldest BLD solvers list. See [post]104649[/post] for more info.
> ...



Mike, I expected you would respond to my post. I hope to see you again next weekend! Yes, I seem to be getting a habit of finishing solves just in the nick of time.  I'll have to try and stop doing that. Besides I didn't event get a free T-shirt this time. 

For other people's info, Mike made me aware that I could become the 2nd oldest BLD solver about a year ago. Well I missed my chance to be #2, but at least I made it onto the list at #3. And Mike, you're in danger of soon being bumped off the list (10 oldest).

During the solve, I got confused about what I needed to do for CO for the bottom layer. There were two corners twisted one way on the top, two twisted the other way on the bottom. I fixed one on the top layer while changing the twist of the other, Then fixed the 2nd while changing the twist of one on the bottom. Then I got confused on what I needed to do to fix the bottom layer, and lost a lot of time trying to decide what to do. I finally just decided I couldn't afford to spend more time thinking about it and just go with my instinct, and apparently it was right.

After completing everything except CP, I found that my recall for CP was initially a total blank. I knew I couldn't have much time left. So eventually I recalled that two pieces were already in place, so 6 pieces needed to move. Next I recalled the two fixed pieces were C & G, while the other pieces were a 4-cycle and 2-cycle. Thinking about what the 2-cycle must be, I came up with (HF). Now I just needed to come up with the order of the other four pieces (the 4-cycle). So thinking about the 4 remaining pieces, I came up with (DE BA). So I did (ADE), (ABH), (AFH), and then slammed the timer.

I thought I had probably messed up on the CO, plus I could hardly believe I could have had any time left on the timer, so the sudden applause at that instant, before I could get the blindfold off, surprised me. I got the blindfold off to look at the solved cube (and timer) to be sure of what the applause seemed to be telling me.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 24, 2008)

cuBerBruce said:


> For other people's info, Mike made me aware that I could become the 2nd oldest BLD solver about a year ago. Well I missed my chance to be #2, but at least I made it onto the list at #3. And Mike, you're in danger of soon being bumped off the list (10 oldest).



Yeah, I know. It's pretty hard to stay on a list like that - it'll probably happen to you too someday. I just figure that once I fall off the list, maybe in 30 or 40 years I can get back on it. 

I'm sorry I didn't get to see it, but congratulations again! Hopefully, I'll get to see you do another one this weekend.


----------



## KJiptner (Nov 24, 2008)

4x4x4 BLD in 12:11 
I'm insanely excited about that 

L' F' Rw R2 D' Uw' F' Uw U Rw R2 Fw2 R' B' Fw' F D' F Rw F U R' Uw2 R2 F D Rw2 B' Rw' Fw2 R Fw2 F' L2 R D2 Uw2 U' B Fw'


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Nov 24, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> Scramble: EDIT: don't have the scramble
> Time: 31.11.
> It's only my second sub-Rowe. one of about 22 solves I raced with Alex Yu. I also got 36.39 and 39.92.



Technically, if you are able to recall the memo then you can reconstruct the initial state and have a program generate a scramble for it. But you probably did many BLD's since that solve, and it's probably not important anyway.


@ cuBerBruce, I hope to meet you at a nearby competition in the future. I'll be 54 in a few days, so I could steal 3rd. I just hope I can get my times down below 10 minutes before then.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Nov 24, 2008)

2:15.79 3x3x3 BLD with pure freestyle again.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 25, 2008)

KJiptner said:


> 4x4x4 BLD in 12:11
> I'm insanely excited about that
> 
> L' F' Rw R2 D' Uw' F' Uw U Rw R2 Fw2 R' B' Fw' F D' F Rw F U R' Uw2 R2 F D Rw2 B' Rw' Fw2 R Fw2 F' L2 R D2 Uw2 U' B Fw'



Wow, Kai - amazing! I'm always so blown away by you guys who get so fast so quickly. It took me ages to get down to 12 minutes.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Nov 27, 2008)

Got a good and successful solve on video =]

Link


----------



## Zava (Nov 27, 2008)

oho, 1:34.94 3x3 bld with pure 3OP 
memo: words for edges, numbers for corners, orientation visually.


----------



## aegius1r (Nov 28, 2008)

58.44 with 3OP  

http://tw.youtube.com/watch?v=jaIuNFgd51Q

stopped a few seconds when doing CP...


----------



## McWizzle94 (Nov 28, 2008)

Sub-1 with 3OP is pretty amazing


----------



## Feanaro (Nov 28, 2008)

Got a sub 2 minute on my 3x3


----------



## aegius1r (Nov 29, 2008)

McWizzle94 said:


> Sub-1 with 3OP is pretty amazing



I dont know if I'm using pure 3OP..

for example, I solve UF-DB-FR by U' R U M2 U' R' U M2

(kinda like M2..but only when the cycle includes DB and "a edge not on M slice" ; UF is buffer)


anyway, thank you for your encouragement 


--
To McWizzle:

but I always orient everythings first.

Is that freestyle? I'm confused..lol


----------



## McWizzle94 (Nov 29, 2008)

aegius1r said:


> McWizzle94 said:
> 
> 
> > Sub-1 with 3OP is pretty amazing
> ...



It's probably freestyle then 

EDIT: 1:44.78 3x3x3 BLD using M2 and freestyle corners. I think I'm gonna use this method from now on. Freestyle edges don't really work for me that well and M2 is more fun =]

EDIT 2: The solve I mentioned above was lucky I think. I had to cycle only 5 corners, and I had to orient three at the end.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Nov 29, 2008)

40.28 avg of 5 a few days ago. times were 35/36, 39, 39, 42, DNF. All nonlucky. Getting more sub40s these days.


----------



## Jude (Nov 29, 2008)

Ville.. that is ridiculous, having that consistency and speed at the same time :O

Anyway, my accomplishment (which seems crap posted below Ville's  ):
My previous best time for 2 cube multi was 22:xx.xx, and earlier today on the bus I got a non lucky 10:15.xx. Alas, 1 cube had 2 corners oriented wrong and 1 had a few edges wrong, but memorisation was solid and not much pauses even though memo was rushed. 

Later, on the same bus ride I was doing a single BLD solve and realised I had made a mistake during corners, but I only realised the mistake over 50 moves later. However, I managed to backtrack the 50 moves, correct my mistake and go on to get a sub 4 success! Immediately after I got my first ever sub 3 success on a non lucky scramble that wasn't recommended by someone else as "easy" or whatever. It had 1 edge permuted and 2 corners permuted but oriented wrong and I got 2:55.xx 

Also, earlier today my girlfriend had her first ever BLD attempt (I taught her Old Pochmann a couple of weeks ago) and she got a success in about 30 mins, but that time included having lunch in the middle


----------



## Micael (Nov 29, 2008)

Did the maze cube yesterday for the first time ever... and did it blindfold. Ok 2 corner was not correctly oriented and almost every center were not too (I don't try to solve center blindfold, I don't have a method for that yet). Memo took about 1h while looking at printed image of the maze, trying to figure out where pieces have to go.


----------



## Micael (Nov 29, 2008)

Ville, why your signature is "I suck"?


----------



## joey (Nov 30, 2008)

Mike!!! Well done! 1:52.xx in comp and 17:xx.xx 5x5 BLD!! Congrats!


----------



## Jude (Nov 30, 2008)

I feel like I've made a huge improvement in BLD today. I've become both more consistent and faster. Out of my last 10 attempts today, 5 were successes with times of 3:27.00, 3:13.03, 3:43.06, 3:05.32 and 3:24.55. Also, 2 of the DNFs were sub 3 minute but only just wrong (one was 2:37 with 2 edges and 2 corners off and the other was 2:58 and had 2 flipped edges) Until this weekend I had a lower success rate and my times were anything up to 5 minutes.. Maybe I should practice with a method other than Old Pochmann and I'd get even faster


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 1, 2008)

YES! new pb of 2:02 for 3x3. It was nl as well. awesome scramble for 3OP corners and M2 edges. B U B' L' R' B F L2 B U D2 B' L2 F' D2 R2 B D' B2 U B2 L F D F2 yay, so close to sub-2

EDIT: just did my first successful solve with freestyle corners. the time was 3:14. do you guys think that i should start to try and use freestyle, or continue with 3OP corners and learn freestyle later???? (I will probably learn freestyle edges sometime soon, but atm im happy with M2)


----------



## McWizzle94 (Dec 1, 2008)

Rubixcubematt said:


> YES! new pb of 2:02 for 3x3. It was nl as well. awesome scramble for 3OP corners and M2 edges. B U B' L' R' B F L2 B U D2 B' L2 F' D2 R2 B D' B2 U B2 L F D F2 yay, so close to sub-2
> 
> EDIT: just did my first successful solve with freestyle corners. the time was 3:14. do you guys think that i should start to try and use freestyle, or continue with 3OP corners and learn freestyle later???? (I will probably learn freestyle edges sometime soon, but atm im happy with M2)



Honestly I don't think it was that easy for M2, but 3-cycle worked pretty well with it. anyway, I got a pretty good time at 1:26.93


----------



## Jude (Dec 1, 2008)

Chukk said:


> I feel like I've made a huge improvement in BLD today. I've become both more consistent and faster. Out of my last 10 attempts today, 5 were successes with times of 3:27.00, 3:13.03, 3:43.06, 3:05.32 and 3:24.55. Also, 2 of the DNFs were sub 3 minute but only just wrong (one was 2:37 with 2 edges and 2 corners off and the other was 2:58 and had 2 flipped edges) Until this weekend I had a lower success rate and my times were anything up to 5 minutes.. Maybe I should practice with a method other than Old Pochmann and I'd get even faster



Wow, this is even more true for today! BLD is easy to improve at if you do it lots! 

Just did an average of 5 and got 3:01.38, 2:49.41, 3:01.67, DNF, 3:23.36 = *3:08.80* Which is amazing for me, especially the success rate. Also, I got a 2:32 solve earlier today but it was kinda easy (3 or 4 edges permuted at the start I think)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 2, 2008)

joey said:


> Mike!!! Well done! 1:52.xx in comp and 17:xx.xx 5x5 BLD!! Congrats!



Thanks - it was really a good day for me! Two sub-19 5x5x5 BLDs in a single competition was pretty awesome!


----------



## aegius1r (Dec 2, 2008)

1. 1:05.58
B F D' U2 R' B2 D' B' F D' R' B F2 R U' B2 D' U B R' B2 R' F L R
2. 1:26.31 (DNF)
L2 F2 D' L' R' B' D2 L R' D' U2 R D2 L B2 F' D' L' D' B U' B2 F2 R2 B2
3. 1:05.12
L2 R U2 B L R' F2 L2 R B2 F2 L2 D U' L2 R' D2 F2 L R' B D2 U' B D

the second solve was bad...more then eighty and DNFed
when I can get avg of 3 sub 65 or even 60..


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 2, 2008)

Micael said:


> Ville, why your signature is "I suck"?



Because Ville sucks. He's arguably one of the worst BLD cubers ever. Yeah.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 2, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Micael said:
> 
> 
> > Ville, why your signature is "I suck"?
> ...



yeah, easily


----------



## McWizzle94 (Dec 2, 2008)

K instead of deleting it I'm just gonna post my accomplishment:

1:30.70 3x3x3 BLD =]

This was pretty good but it could've been a little faster but I memo'ed CO to quickly. I wasted a few seconds trying to figure it out and I managed to get it right


----------



## BillB (Dec 3, 2008)

Well, my wife and kids don't seem too interested, but I just wanted to tell somebody that I just had my first successful BLD solve. 10:48.31 using Classic Pochmann and journey.

Bill


----------



## McWizzle94 (Dec 3, 2008)

BillB said:


> Well, my wife and kids don't seem too interested, but I just wanted to tell somebody that I just had my first successful BLD solve. 10:48.31 using Classic Pochmann and journey.
> 
> Bill



Congratulations on that solve! With practice, your times will go down fast!


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 3, 2008)

yay, 2:30 BLD with freestyle corners. I think I will probably start to use freestyle corners, and continue with M2 atm.


----------



## Vampirate713 (Dec 4, 2008)

I just completed the 3x3 Blindfolded for the first time, but it took me almost an Hour! I used the classic Pochmann Method, and Story memorization. It seemed to take me forever to memorize how I was going to break into a new cycle. It took me really long to figure out how I was going to orient the corners while breaking into a new cycle.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 4, 2008)

Vampirate713 said:


> I just completed the 3x3 Blindfolded for the first time, but it took me almost an Hour! I used the classic Pochmann Method, and Story memorization. It seemed to take me forever to memorize how I was going to break into a new cycle. It took me really long to figure out how I was going to orient the corners while breaking into a new cycle.



well done, it feels good when u get a successful BLD solve, doesn't it. Well done and keep trying!


----------



## LarsN (Dec 4, 2008)

I succesfully solved a Rubiks Clock blindfolded 

It's not that challenging, but it was fun to develop my own method. I haven't timed my self yet, because I've only had the clock for a few days (borrowed from a friend), but when I start turning the wheels faster and more accurate I think sub2 would be possible.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 4, 2008)

LarsN said:


> I succesfully solved a Rubiks Clock blindfolded
> 
> It's not that challenging, but it was fun to develop my own method. I haven't timed my self yet, because I've only had the clock for a few days (borrowed from a friend), but when I start turning the wheels faster and more accurate I think sub2 would be possible.



Nice!  
I tried to learn how to do clock BLD myself in the past.
needless to say... I failed miserably


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 4, 2008)

BillB said:


> Well, my wife and kids don't seem too interested, but I just wanted to tell somebody that I just had my first successful BLD solve. 10:48.31 using Classic Pochmann and journey.
> 
> Bill



go Bill! glad to hear you got one. gonna do it in your next comp?


----------



## McWizzle94 (Dec 4, 2008)

1:29.xx 3x3x3 BLD

I think I need to improve my memo.....


----------



## Jude (Dec 4, 2008)

Yusss! Third attempt at a 3 cube Multi BLD and it was a success. It was for this weeks weekly competition and I went realllly slowly to ensure they were correct.
Time was 19 mins for memo (fully visual) and 7 mins for execution (fully old pochmann), - total time was 25:56.83.

HOORAY!


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 5, 2008)

McWizzle94 said:


> 1:29.xx 3x3x3 BLD
> 
> I think I need to improve my memo.....



are you using freestyle now? if not, DO IT. if so, thats a pretty impressive time. Freestyle FTW!


----------



## peterbat (Dec 5, 2008)

First successful BLD solve ever!! Took me 3 tries before one worked though... I didn't think I'd ever be able to do this. (3x3: at least 20 minutes)


----------



## ShadenSmith (Dec 5, 2008)

peterbat said:


> First successful BLD solve ever!! Took me 3 tries before one worked though... I didn't think I'd ever be able to do this. (3x3: at least 20 minutes)




Congratulations! It's a great feeling, isn't it? Don't worry, your 20 minutes will turn into 2 minutes with a little time and practice  Keep at it!


----------



## mande (Dec 5, 2008)

second attempt at 3 multi BLD.
Same result as the first though 1/3 in 27:06.xy
Really frustrating though, 2nd cube had 2 edges flipped over, and 3rd one had a 3 cycle of corners left.


----------



## Jude (Dec 5, 2008)

mande said:


> second attempt at 3 multi BLD.
> Same result as the first though 1/3 in 27:06.xy
> Really frustrating though, 2nd cube had 2 edges flipped over, and 3rd one had a 3 cycle of corners left.



I know exactly what you mean, how frustrating it is. I had two 3 cube attempts with an average of 1/3 successes over both of them, and in almost exactly the same time as you too. However, 3rd try I got it so just keep at it and I'm sure you'll get it


----------



## McWizzle94 (Dec 5, 2008)

Rubixcubematt said:


> McWizzle94 said:
> 
> 
> > 1:29.xx 3x3x3 BLD
> ...



This time I was using 3-cycle with M2. Imo its more fun doing it that way instead of using freestyle like all you fast people


----------



## peterbat (Dec 5, 2008)

ShadenSmith said:


> peterbat said:
> 
> 
> > First successful BLD solve ever!! Took me 3 tries before one worked though... I didn't think I'd ever be able to do this. (3x3: at least 20 minutes)
> ...




Thanks! It did feel great. I definitely will keep at it... This is much more my
style than solving for speed (although 2 minutes BLD does sound completely
unapproachable right now).

On another note: just got purely visual Pochmann on my first try,
second day of BLD attempts!  

Using visual memo is a lot more comfortable for me than memorizing a bunch
of letters. (Although, memoing the letters is fun too... they make dirty
words... reminds me of pochmann's memo tips and his dirty stewardess)

Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## McWizzle94 (Dec 5, 2008)

1:28.41 3x3x3 BLD with M2 + 3-cycle


----------



## mande (Dec 6, 2008)

Chukk said:


> mande said:
> 
> 
> > second attempt at 3 multi BLD.
> ...



Yeah, even I hope I'll get it some time...the problem is that though my memo is reasonably fast, I suck at the resolution, I generally take 2 mins memo (can easily get down to 1 min) and 3 mins for the solve on an average, using 3OP. During this attempt at 3 cubes, I took about 17 mins for memo, and remaining about 10 minutes.


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Dec 6, 2008)

Woot I'm getting closer to better understanding the cube and how better to solve it BLD, specifically the 4x4, thanks to a much greater understanding of commutators.

So now I can make my own edge, center and corner commutators 
Big deal for me


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 6, 2008)

yay, new BLD pb for using freestyle corners . the time was 2:10.17, im pretty sure it would be classed as non-lucky, but it was super easy corners. D L U' F2 R2 L' D' R2 B' D B D L' D2 L D' F' U' R' D2 R' U' F U B 
btw, i used M2 for edges, as always.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Dec 6, 2008)

Rubixcubematt said:


> yay, new BLD pb for using freestyle corners . the time was 2:10.17, im pretty sure it would be classed as non-lucky, but it was super easy corners. D L U' F2 R2 L' D' R2 B' D B D L' D2 L D' F' U' R' D2 R' U' F U B
> btw, i used M2 for edges, as always.



Wow almost sub-2!


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 7, 2008)

McWizzle94 said:


> Rubixcubematt said:
> 
> 
> > yay, new BLD pb for using freestyle corners . the time was 2:10.17, im pretty sure it would be classed as non-lucky, but it was super easy corners. D L U' F2 R2 L' D' R2 B' D B D L' D2 L D' F' U' R' D2 R' U' F U B
> ...



thanks, but yeah, corners were super easy. Try the scramble


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Dec 7, 2008)

Hay matt:
I have the orientation for 3op down. visual memo is fast o.0


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 7, 2008)

Megaminx BLD: 1:18:00.87 (36:30)!!!!!!!!!!
(The first scramble in this week's weekly competition.)

I'm in total shock. It's still so difficult doing this. I had one spot where I did the setup moves, performed the cycle, then realized as I was putting it back that I had set up the wrong piece, but I was still able to fix it! That's probably the most surprised I've ever been pulling off a blindfold and finding a puzzle solved.

And I caught it on video! (The solving part, at least - I was afraid to video the whole thing because I was afraid it would go over 90 minutes.) I'll try to upload it sometime in the next few days.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 7, 2008)

Oh man.



Mike Hughey said:


> Megaminx BLD: 1:18:00.87 (36:30)!!!!!!!!!!
> (The first scramble in this week's weekly competition.)
> 
> I'm in total shock. It's still so difficult doing this. I had one spot where I did the setup moves, performed the cycle, then realized as I was putting it back that I had set up the wrong piece, but I was still able to fix it! That's probably the most surprised I've ever been pulling off a blindfold and finding a puzzle solved.
> ...



:O


----------



## Mozza314 (Dec 7, 2008)

My first successful BLD   

3x3 BLD: 21:23.67


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 7, 2008)

Mozza314 said:


> My first successful BLD
> 
> 3x3 BLD: 21:23.67



yay, well done. its exiting isn't it. youll be sub-5 in no time


----------



## Zava (Dec 7, 2008)

Congrats Joey, and Ville! both of you are awesome


----------



## ShadenSmith (Dec 7, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Megaminx BLD: 1:18:00.87 (36:30)!!!!!!!!!!
> (The first scramble in this week's weekly competition.)
> 
> I'm in total shock. It's still so difficult doing this. I had one spot where I did the setup moves, performed the cycle, then realized as I was putting it back that I had set up the wrong piece, but I was still able to fix it! That's probably the most surprised I've ever been pulling off a blindfold and finding a puzzle solved.
> ...




I don't even know what to say to that. Wow. Amazing.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Dec 7, 2008)

Rubixcubematt said:


> yay, new BLD pb for using freestyle corners . the time was 2:10.17, im pretty sure it would be classed as non-lucky, but it was super easy corners. D L U' F2 R2 L' D' R2 B' D B D L' D2 L D' F' U' R' D2 R' U' F U B
> btw, i used M2 for edges, as always.



I tried that scramble and got 2:00.06 with freestyle corners and M2


----------



## Jude (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow, first BLD attempt for a few days and beat my PB by more than 30 seconds  First ever sub minute memo, completely visual, and used Old Pochmann for execution. 
Time 2:13.39
Scramble B' R' B2 D' F2 L F2 D B2 D2 F2 R' U' L B' L U F U2 F D2 B D2 F' L'
Not even 1 edge or corner permuted correctly, so completely non lucky.

P.S. Next 2 attempts were both sub 2:30, but both very close DNFS (one would've been correct but at the end I flipped the wrong 2 edges so it ended with 4 flipped edges :\)


----------



## Escher (Dec 7, 2008)

you are getting seriously good jude...


----------



## Mozza314 (Dec 7, 2008)

2nd successful BLD 

14:31.23, first one which was yesterday was 21:23.67... quite an improvement 

2 inactive edges, no parity, single cycle for corners, so a bit lucky I suppose. My memo was -
Edges - KOBT ICWF MC
Corner orientation - XAAC AA
Corner permutation - 1483 756

I'm surprised how quickly I'm getting used to my letter-edge association.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Dec 8, 2008)

Chukk said:


> Wow, first BLD attempt for a few days and beat my PB by more than 30 seconds  First ever sub minute memo, completely visual, and used Old Pochmann for execution.
> Time 2:13.39
> Scramble B' R' B2 D' F2 L F2 D B2 D2 F2 R' U' L B' L U F U2 F D2 B D2 F' L'
> Not even 1 edge or corner permuted, so completely non lucky.
> ...



Almost sub-2....


----------



## KConny (Dec 8, 2008)

I got a 4x4 BLD in comp. 13:12 was the time. 

And also the day after:



joey in BLD Games Thread said:


> We (joey, daniel and ville), did a team-ish 4x4 BLD.
> Ville memoed centres, daniel edges, joey corners (yay, i get the easier part; suckers!)
> Then we solved it  Around 6 mins memo, and 11:15.80 total  (3 people, 3 smilies) joey's first 4x4 bld


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 8, 2008)

KConny said:


> I got a 4x4 BLD in comp. 13:12 was the time.



Congratulations on your really nice 4x4x4 BLD, and also on your victory in 3x3x3 BLD! I think it's funny that you can claim you beat Ville at 3x3x3 BLD in the competition where he set the world record. 

Also, congratulations to Mats Bergsten for his 4x4x4 BLD. Now he's the oldest solver of both 3x3x3 BLD and 4x4x4 BLD.

And I should have also mentioned congratulations to Joey for his "reasonable" 3x3x3 BLD solve. Joey, I'm sure you'll be sub-1 soon!


----------



## joey (Dec 8, 2008)

Yay, I got 1:17.xx BLD in comp 
Something 'reasonable'!


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Dec 8, 2008)

Chukk said:


> Wow, first BLD attempt for a few days and beat my PB by more than 30 seconds  First ever sub minute memo, completely visual, and used Old Pochmann for execution.
> Time 2:13.39
> Scramble B' R' B2 D' F2 L F2 D B2 D2 F2 R' U' L B' L U F U2 F D2 B D2 F' L'
> *Not even 1 edge or corner permuted*, so completely non lucky.



I looked at the scramble. You meant nothing was in place -- all of them had to be permuted. Great Job!


----------



## NoahE (Dec 8, 2008)

2:00.45 M2 with 3cycle
ah so closeee


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 9, 2008)

37.17 on this scramble: D B' D U2 F B U' L2 B2 D F2 R2 F' R2 D B' U' F' R2 L2 F2 R F D' U 

That scramble was about an average scramble, and I dont usually get sub40 with these, so this was pretty great.  Memo on this one was fast(-er than usual ). Solution:

Orient the flipped corner with buffer piece: x' L U L' U L U2 L' R' U' R U' R' U2 R x
(from UFL) BLU-RFD: L' U R2 U' L U R2 U'
DLB-DFL: y' U' R2 U' L2 U R2 U' L2 U2 y
RUF-RBU: U L U' R' U L' U' R

(from UF) RF-BU: M U' R U M' U' R' U
LD-DB: x M2 U' L' U M2 U' L U x'
DF-LU: r y' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' y r'
RD-RU: b R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 b'
FL-(break in new cycle(i dont normally do this))BL: d x R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 x' d'
BR-LB: z' U' L' U M U' L U M'

Just felt like posting the solution.  92 moves STM, 98 HTM I think. Have fun.


----------



## coinman (Dec 9, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Also, congratulations to Mats Bergsten for his 4x4x4 BLD. Now he's the oldest solver of both 3x3x3 BLD and 4x4x4 BLD.



Mats Bergsten was also soo close to getting the 5x5x5 BLD, only three centers misplaced!

He is also god at remembering Pi! http://www.x.se/6ym2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 9, 2008)

coinman said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Also, congratulations to Mats Bergsten for his 4x4x4 BLD. Now he's the oldest solver of both 3x3x3 BLD and 4x4x4 BLD.
> ...



Oh, wow - I had never made the connection! I've seen his record a bunch of times over there, when I was pursuing the 5-ball pi reciting record. I had no problem with the 5-ball one, but Mats's 3-ball one is completely out of my league!

That was really close on the 5x5x5! Maybe next time.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 10, 2008)

Scramble: F R U2 F' U2 F2 U' R U2 R2 B2 F' L2 F2 L' U' D' F2 D2 U2 F U2 R' F L2
time: 27.92 
First blindsolve of the day and.. wow. My 2nd sub30. Nonlucky. I might post the solution later.


----------



## cookingfat (Dec 10, 2008)

Ville, wow that's insane. You are amazing. My cube idol.

I would be happy with that time for a speedsolve. 

btw are you a happy dude? They say that Finland is the 6th happiest country in the world.


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 10, 2008)

cookingfat said:


> Ville, wow that's insane. You are amazing. My cube idol.
> 
> I would be happy with that time for a speedsolve.
> 
> btw are you a happy dude? They say that Finland is the 6th happiest country in the world.



whaaat the hell haha! yeah that was a rather fast time.


----------



## joey (Dec 10, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> Scramble: F R U2 F' U2 F2 U' R U2 R2 B2 F' L2 F2 L' U' D' F2 D2 U2 F U2 R' F L2
> time: 27.92
> First blindsolve of the day and.. wow. My 2nd sub30. Nonlucky. I might post the solution later.



lol, yeh 43.05. I sucked. First solve (not blindsolve) and on a yellow DIY  Probably could have been sub40  Congrats anyway


----------



## CharlieCooper (Dec 10, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> Scramble: F R U2 F' U2 F2 U' R U2 R2 B2 F' L2 F2 L' U' D' F2 D2 U2 F U2 R' F L2
> time: 27.92
> First blindsolve of the day and.. wow. My 2nd sub30. Nonlucky. I might post the solution later.



ville, i can totally see why joey is in love with you


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 10, 2008)

Ville and Joey are both wonderful!



Ville Seppänen said:


> Scramble: F R U2 F' U2 F2 U' R U2 R2 B2 F' L2 F2 L' U' D' F2 D2 U2 F U2 R' F L2
> time: 27.92
> First blindsolve of the day and.. wow. My 2nd sub30. Nonlucky. I might post the solution later.


Edit: I tried it, and got 2:07.17. It should have been much faster, but I think it's a bad day for BLD for me. Memo was 51 seconds. It was a pretty easy scramble even for non-freestyle - the corners are in a really nice order for 3OP, and the edges really set up well for optimizations in M2.


----------



## joey (Dec 10, 2008)

Yay, thanks Mike 

Here is my solution:
R x D2 R U R' D2 R U R2 x'
F2 D2 R U2 R' D2 R U2 R' F2 (stupid, should have done: z A-perm z')
z L D' L' U2 L D L' U2 z'
total: 27 (could have been 26)

l R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 l'
z' y' R U R U R' U' R' U' R' U
M F R' F' M' F R F' x2 y'
R' U' R' U' R' U R U R U
total: 41

So, 68 moves.

I think ville would have used 26 for corners. Maybe 46 for edges? But, he may have done it differently.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Dec 10, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> Scramble: F R U2 F' U2 F2 U' R U2 R2 B2 F' L2 F2 L' U' D' F2 D2 U2 F U2 R' F L2
> time: 27.92
> First blindsolve of the day and.. wow. My 2nd sub30. Nonlucky. I might post the solution later.



Wow man you are INSANE!!! How fast do you turn on a normal solve?


----------



## McWizzle94 (Dec 10, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> Scramble: F R U2 F' U2 F2 U' R U2 R2 B2 F' L2 F2 L' U' D' F2 D2 U2 F U2 R' F L2
> time: 27.92
> First blindsolve of the day and.. wow. My 2nd sub30. Nonlucky. I might post the solution later.



1:15.xx DNF......

I think I just made a execution mistake because it was only 2 edges off.


----------



## Jude (Dec 10, 2008)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> Chukk said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, first BLD attempt for a few days and beat my PB by more than 30 seconds  First ever sub minute memo, completely visual, and used Old Pochmann for execution.
> ...



Edited my original post, and added a correctly 

@McWizzle: Thanks, I hope to get sub 2 soon, it's one of my biggest cubing aims at the moment, along with sub 10 2 cube multi.

@Ville: ..... :O

P.S. Tried Ville's scramble and got 2:13.11, a PB by 0.28 seconds  However, the other scramble wasn't as easy, but this one could've been faster.


----------



## Faz (Dec 11, 2008)

1:59.50- on an easy scramble racing rubixcubematt - i lost the scramble though.

He got 1:45 DNF.

I think it was 2 edges correct and 2 corners permuted, and easy corner cycle


----------



## aegius1r (Dec 11, 2008)

just did a 50.88 at school
no scramble..
3 corners and 1 edge permuted; CO & EO can both be done in one step


----------



## wryyl (Dec 11, 2008)

2/3 multiBLD, 9:XX.

I consider it an accomplishment, considering the last 3-cube multi I did resulted in a 1/3, 13:XX. I've never completed a 2/2 before though, so this is also my first time getting more than 1 cube right.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Dec 11, 2008)

*My first 3x3x3 BLD Solve*

Got a time 0f 7.29 using the 3 cycle method and the M2 for the edges


----------



## Zava (Dec 11, 2008)

got a 47.41 on video  memo ~16, corners ~12 (for my method it was easy^^) this gives edges ~19
but of course I forgot to show the solved cube at the end -.-


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 11, 2008)

Sleep delayed 3x3 BLD!!!!

This is the first BLD I've tried in a long time. 
Total time was about 9 hours 5-10 minutes.
I memorized in 2:30 minutes at 10:55-10:57 last night right before sleep.
Then, this morning, as soon as I got to school, I went to my cubing club and executed it in 2:04 minutes at about 8-8:05 AM.
I used Visual memo for corners, and letters for edges. 
Execution was freestyle commutator corners (6 to solve, 1 more to orient, total 54 moves)
Solution for corners:
x'z2 Accw
U2 z2 Accw
D2 R (F',UBU')
R2 x y' (right sune, left sune) y R

And M2 edges: SJ GT NI KG OG (flip C)
No parity.   
My best accomplishment ever!!!!

I believe total actual cubing time: 4:34 is actually a new PB.


----------



## joey (Dec 11, 2008)

nice fanwuq! I think that beats my sleep delayed time!


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks for the encouragement, Joey!
This is now my favorite event! I hope to try a 2-day (weekend) delay next time! Perhaps this weekend?


----------



## McWizzle94 (Dec 11, 2008)

I got a 1:24.xx non-lucky, still 3OP and M2


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 12, 2008)

McWizzle94 said:


> I got a 1:24.xx non-lucky, still 3OP and M2



USE FREESTYLE, I'm now as good with freestyle corners as i was with 3OP corners, if not better. DO IT IF U WANT THE WR!


----------



## aegius1r (Dec 12, 2008)

U' B' L' B2 U2 B L R' D' U' L' R B' F D2 U2 F R2 B2 F' U L2 R2 D2 F'

42.81
this scramble is so nice for 3OP 
memo : 14 secs
execution :
(y2)
CO
y' D (R U' R' U R' F R F')2 D' y
EO
z' R' U2 R2 U R' U' R' U2 r U R U' R' z'

EP
R2 y z (M U M' U2 M U M') z' y' R2 (not good)
L' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' L
U z U' M' U2 M U z' U'
M2 U L U' M2 U L' U'
R2 R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U

CP
D L2 R' U' R U L2 U' R' U R D'
R2 L' U' L U R2 U' L' U L


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 12, 2008)

Scramble: D' L B2 F2 U' D2 B F D2 R U' R2 F2 L' U2 D2 R' F2 B' U' D' R2 L' U D2
Time: 29.83
This scramble had nothing permuted


----------



## Escher (Dec 12, 2008)

ville, you absolute _beast_...


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Dec 12, 2008)

Did my first successful solve, 
12:17.35

10 edges to orient and 2 corners
2 edges permuted, no corners


----------



## McWizzle94 (Dec 12, 2008)

Rubixcubematt said:


> McWizzle94 said:
> 
> 
> > I got a 1:24.xx non-lucky, still 3OP and M2
> ...



I am practicing it every once in a while, but I'm still not as fast as I am with 3OP yet. So until that happens, I will probably still be using 3OP 



Ville Seppänen said:


> Scramble: D' L B2 F2 U' D2 B F D2 R U' R2 F2 L' U2 D2 R' F2 B' U' D' R2 L' U D2
> Time: 29.83
> This scramble had nothing permuted



You are insane!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 12, 2008)

*LukeMayn* said:


> Did my first successful solve,
> 12:17.35
> 
> 10 edges to orient and 2 corners
> 2 edges permuted, no corners



Yay, u got one luke . now u needa get it sub 5


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 12, 2008)

PB 3x3 single:

3:55. Memo was 1:55.
2 edges were permuted, but flipped, 2 corners were solved.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 12, 2008)

YYYYYYYYEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS, my first sub-2 BLD solve ever!!!!!!! time was 1:52.19, using freestyle corners with visual memo, and M2 with letter pairs memo. it was a pretty easy solve for freestyle corners, with easy memo as well. edges were a bit harder though. here is the scramble if you want it D2 R B2 D' U2 B2 F2 U2 R' L D U' B2 R' L2 D B L2 B R' D' U2 L2 R D'. I'm so stoked 

EDIT: OMG, ANOTHER SUB-2. the time was 1:52.21. wow, 2 sub-2s in one morning.  L' F2 L B' R B' R' B2 D' U' L2 B D' L' D L' F2 D2 U L U' R' D U' R


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Dec 12, 2008)

My first successful 3x3 BLD solve was September 3, 2008 and my 100th was yesterday morning, December 11, 2008, the day after my 54th birthday. I documented them all at http://www.myspace.com/rjohnson8ball . I still hope to do maybe 3 per day, but I won't be documenting successes. My next goal is to improve my memo plus execution speed. I have to bring it from 15 minutes down to 7 minutes or less if I ever hope to get into the official "oldest BLD solver" list. My goal after sub-7 3x3 BLD will probably be 4x4 BLD.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Dec 12, 2008)

Rubixcubematt said:


> YYYYYYYYEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS, my first sub-2 BLD solve ever!!!!!!! time was 1:52.19, using freestyle corners with visual memo, and M2 with letter pairs memo. it was a pretty easy solve for freestyle corners, with easy memo as well. edges were a bit harder though. here is the scramble if you want it D2 R B2 D' U2 B2 F2 U2 R' L D U' B2 R' L2 D B L2 B R' D' U2 L2 R D'. I'm so stoked



I told you that you'd get sub-2 soon  Congrats man


----------



## cubeRemi (Dec 13, 2008)

I did 2:11.54 on 3x3 bld. 

I first learned old/classic Pochman and did some ~4/5 minutes solves. 
then I learned TuRBo, R2, M2, 3OP (for corners and edges) and tried free style to find out what's best. I always did only corners or only edges, but today I started doing full solves. So its about 3 months since I solved a complete 3x3 .

now I use sort of my own 3-cycle method, TuRBo is a subset of that. 

I think I'll get sub 2 next week.

Remi


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 13, 2008)

01:34.51 memo
2:11.90 Execution
No delay in between, total = 3:46.41
New PB! Is my execution that slow?
My hands were cold...

Third scramble of this week's contest.


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 13, 2008)

1:10.95 memo
02:00.47 execution
It wasn't an easy scramble, I was just in the zone. 
total= 3:11.42
Yes!!!!! New PB again!!!!
D' F' R B U2 L2 R D U' R D B' F L' U' F U' R B' L2 R2 B R U' D

The edge memo was
IRAB NW UX FD LOL
Corner was visual 5 to permute, 2 to flip.


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 14, 2008)

Tried Rowe Hessler's UWR scramble. I won't count it as PB, it's just too lucky.
0:57.77 Memo
1:24.78 Execution
Total: 2:22.55


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 14, 2008)

WOOT, a 1:46 BLD . i've lost the scramble, but it wasn't lucky. yay, 4 non-lucky BLD solves this weekend so far.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 14, 2008)

4:23.23 4x4BLD, 1:31 memo. Nonlucky, 1 edge, 7 centers and 1 corner solved if I remember it right. The memo was just really easy.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 14, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 4:23.23 4x4BLD, 1:31 memo. Nonlucky, 1 edge, 7 centers and 1 corner solved if I remember it right. The memo was just really easy.



WTF2L!!!!!!


----------



## aegius1r (Dec 14, 2008)

1. 55.09 D U' F2 L' R' F2 L U B F' R' D U F2 D U' F' U2 B' F2 U' F2 L F R2
2. 1:03.10 F D R2 D' U B2 U L R' U B2 F' U' R U2 F R' B U F' R D' U' B2 D'
3. 55.93 D' U2 B D' B2 D2 R' B' F L B D2 U2 R2 F D F' D R F D U' L' R2 B'

avg of 3 58.04
the two 55s were pretty easy..


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 14, 2008)

OMG, ANOTHER BLD RECORD. SUPER EASY SCRAMBLE, BUT NOT LUCKY. L2 D2 L2 U' L B2 L F' D R L2 B' D2 U L' U2 F2 R2 F' D' B R L' D' U' the time was 1:25.15!!!!! anyone should try it.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 14, 2008)

He is also good at remembering Pi! http://www.x.se/6ym2[/QUOTE]

Oh, wow - I had never made the connection! I've seen his record a bunch of times over there, when I was pursuing the 5-ball pi reciting record. I had no problem with the 5-ball one, but Mats's 3-ball one is completely out of my league!

How should you have made the connection? Maybe this can help?
http://memento.homeip.net/~mabe/cubejuggling.jpg

That was really close on the 5x5x5! Maybe next time.[/QUOTE]

Thanks. Most competitions doesn't have 5x5BLD though. I have hopes
for the coming event in Norrkoeping.

The three center pieces off were bad in another sense too. They were in
B/D/L layers so when I put the cube down and removed the blindfold I
thought I made it for a second or two.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 14, 2008)

MatsBergsten said:


> The three center pieces off were bad in another sense too. They were in
> B/D/L layers so when I put the cube down and removed the blindfold I
> thought I made it for a second or two.



I hate when that happens! It happened to me a couple of times at Chattahoochee.


----------



## KConny (Dec 14, 2008)

Mats: We will at least get one attempt at Gunnar Open.


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 14, 2008)

Rubixcubematt said:


> OMG, ANOTHER BLD RECORD. SUPER EASY SCRAMBLE, BUT NOT LUCKY. L2 D2 L2 U' L B2 L F' D R L2 B' D2 U L' U2 F2 R2 F' D' B R L' D' U' the time was 1:25.15!!!!! anyone should try it.



That is so easy!!!!

45.43 memo
1:16.63 execution
2:02.06 total  !!!!!
Should I count it as PB?
I think it is lucky.

Edit: 
By the way, it was 3OP corners (which I almost never use) and M2 edges. Visual corners, letters edges.



Vault312 said:


> Ville Seppänen said:
> 
> 
> > 4:23.23 4x4BLD, 1:31 memo. Nonlucky, 1 edge, 7 centers and 1 corner solved if I remember it right. The memo was just really easy.
> ...



Yes, WTF2L!!!!!!


----------



## McWizzle94 (Dec 14, 2008)

2:05 something with freestyle corners and M2 so yea.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 14, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> I think it is lucky.



its not lucky, just really easy. im counting it as my pb, so i think you should to .


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 15, 2008)

Rubixcubematt said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > I think it is lucky.
> ...



But the corners is just A perm on both layers than orient the corners! and there was 2 or 3 edges solved?
Also, the total time is like my average memo time.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 15, 2008)

49.68 on Ville's scramble 
really good scramble


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 15, 2008)

@fanwuq: It's nonlucky, but I don't think you should count it because you used someone else's scramble. Sure it's really easy, but only 2 pieces solved. And a 7-cycle of corners is faster to do than 2 3-cycles + orient, and I'm sure you don't think a 7-cycle is lucky.



Derrick Eide17 said:


> 49.68 on Ville's scramble
> really good scramble


Yay!


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 15, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> @fanwuq: It's nonlucky, but I don't think you should count it because you used someone else's scramble. Sure it's really easy, but only 2 pieces solved. And a 7-cycle of corners is faster to do than 2 3-cycles + orient, and I'm sure you don't think a 7-cycle is lucky.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK, I'll just count my lucky definition as memorizing less than 14 pieces of information. The average is about 16-20 for me.

Edit:
Wow! According to the speedcubing.com guidelines, it is not lucky! That's ridiculous. I still won't count it, How can my first sub-3 be 2:02? It doesn't feel right. I need to get a few 2:4x first.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 15, 2008)

First BLD success: 11:39.75

R' B' D2 F2 L B' D2 F' L B L D2 U R2 L' F U2 R U D2 L' D' F' L' R'

second attempt: 7:08.11 DNF, two flipped corners

F' D2 B' F L D F' D2 F D' L' D2 L' R2 U2 B L2 B L2 D' L2 R F R' D2

Classic Pochmann with visual+ M2(which I just learned today) with letters made into words

this isn't too hard.


----------



## Jacco (Dec 15, 2008)

1:40.63, new personal best by 2 seconds. Memo was sub-40, but I just can't get faster execution (1 minute exec. is fast for me). I'll try and learn freestyle I guess.


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 15, 2008)

Ok, I just got my legitimate sub-3 min solve that I'll count as my new PB!
I did this in school between classes.
1:16.22 memo
1:36.49 execution
total= 2:52.71


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 15, 2008)

9:16.53 5x5BLD. About 4:20 memo. Sub9 isn't hard, it's just hard to get successful  I'll get it soon. This makes 2 successes in a row (10:10 yesterday), which is probably my record.

Scramble, if anyone cares: B R2 B' u f2 u' f' B F' r F' b2 B r l d2 l f' D' U2 r' F' u2 F l' B2 b D U' F2 L2 D2 L D' b r' d2 f l2 d2 F2 R U2 R F l R' u2 f' r F' l b2 F u' b L' D2 f2 b


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 15, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 9:16.53 5x5BLD. About 4:20 memo. Sub9 isn't hard, it's just hard to get successful  I'll get it soon. This makes 2 successes in a row (10:10 yesterday), which is probably my record.
> 
> Scramble, if anyone cares: B R2 B' u f2 u' f' B F' r F' b2 B r l d2 l f' D' U2 r' F' u2 F l' B2 b D U' F2 L2 D2 L D' b r' d2 f l2 d2 F2 R U2 R F l R' u2 f' r F' l b2 F u' b L' D2 f2 b



Holy moly Ville!  haha
I just went on here and i saw you posted a minute ago on BLD accomplishment thread and i said out loud, "oh god what did he get now?!"
and what do you know 

Great job


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 15, 2008)

Congratulations, Ville.

Once you hit a good one in competition, it seems likely that it will be a long time before someone takes that record from you. But you've got to get one first.


----------



## BillB (Dec 16, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> First BLD success: 11:39.75
> 
> R' B' D2 F2 L B' D2 F' L B L D2 U R2 L' F U2 R U D2 L' D' F' L' R'
> 
> ...



Good for you David! I got my first sub-10 min last night. 

Bill B


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 16, 2008)

2x2-5x5 relay BLD: 35:16.77, 19.xx memo. It was fun. My first relay.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 16, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 2x2-5x5 relay BLD: 35:16.77, 19.xx memo. It was fun. My first relay.


Congratulations, Ville! Now see if you can beat Rafal. (I know he's posted a sub-30 before on here.)


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 17, 2008)

second success: 6:22.69 (3:35)

L2 D2 F D2 U2 F' D2 U' L2 D' B F' D' U2 B' D' F L2 D' F2 D U B L2 F2

A lot of delays on edge recall, but that will be fixed with practice. Corners were difficult for me, since I had to break into new cycles twice. I also got it on vid, its processing now.

Since I'm done with school after tomorrow I will be able to practice more. I might actually reach my goal of sub-3 by the new year.


----------



## joey (Dec 17, 2008)

That's a really nice scramble! 56.86 on it! (at 4:25am )


----------



## martijn_cube (Dec 17, 2008)

I just had my 2nd succesfull bld solve. Last one was a while ago, and recently i started to practice again.
1st solve is in my sig.
2nd solve: 5:40.28.
Memo was still visual, but i went alot faster then the first time.
memo was something like 3 min i think.
I want to do a succesfull bld solve on benelux open


----------



## McWizzle94 (Dec 17, 2008)

martijn_cube said:


> I just had my 2nd succesfull bld solve. Last one was a while ago, and recently i started to practice again.
> 1st solve is in my sig.
> 2nd solve: 5:40.28.
> Memo was still visual, but i went alot faster then the first time.
> ...



That's pretty fast for your second solve! Keep it up and you'll be sub-2 in no time =]


----------



## Faz (Dec 18, 2008)

Who has the fastest first ever blindfolded solve, Let me start off.


4:11 - Can anyone beat that? Although I did have about 20 DNF's before that.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 18, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> Who has the fastest first ever blindfolded solve, Let me start off.
> 
> 
> 4:11 - Can anyone beat that? Although I did have about 20 DNF's before that.


Only one person has the first ever blindfolded solve.
It was probably John White, but definitely not you.


----------



## martijn_cube (Dec 18, 2008)

McWizzle94 said:


> martijn_cube said:
> 
> 
> > 1st solve is in my sig.
> ...



tnx. i hope so . i now started to learn the letter-memo. so soon i can stop doing visual, first goal is somewhere around the 3 min. Sub 2 still looks very fast to me


----------



## Faz (Dec 18, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Who has the fastest first ever blindfolded solve, Let me start off.
> ...



HAHAHA , no I meant personally.


----------



## mande (Dec 19, 2008)

3:27:50 (3x3 BLD)
Whoa, that beat my old record of 4:03 by miles!
Can't really say that it was lucky. 1:32 memo.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 19, 2008)

yay, another sub 1:30 solve . this isn't a pb, but it was good enough to be posted here. it was a 1:28. im pretty sure that it was non-lucky, but maybe I'm wrong. Its an awesome scramble. L2 F' U' R' F' L U' L2 U' B2 D B D R' B2 F2 L2 U' L' B' D U' L' R U2


----------



## martijn_cube (Dec 19, 2008)

Rubixcubematt said:


> yay, another sub 1:30 solve . this isn't a pb, but it was good enough to be posted here. it was a 1:28. im pretty sure that it was non-lucky, but maybe I'm wrong. Its an awesome scramble. L2 F' U' R' F' L U' L2 U' B2 D B D R' B2 F2 L2 U' L' B' D U' L' R U2



One corner and one edge in place. so not really a lucky solve i think. But it was a nice one cycle edges though.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Dec 19, 2008)

Rubixcubematt said:


> yay, another sub 1:30 solve . this isn't a pb, but it was good enough to be posted here. it was a 1:28. im pretty sure that it was non-lucky, but maybe I'm wrong. Its an awesome scramble. L2 F' U' R' F' L U' L2 U' B2 D B D R' B2 F2 L2 U' L' B' D U' L' R U2



1:01.61 

That was lucky for 3OP corners which I used on this solve. It made it really easy because I only had to use 2 algs + setups for all of the corners.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 19, 2008)

*what I want for Christmas*

Now I've been bld-cubing for half a year. Done some 300 successful
solves of 3x3 and 25 4x4 and 2 5x5 (not in comp. though). My speed
alas is not much to brag about. But you cannot be disturbed to much
by that (bld cubing in the same room as Ville and Joey teaches you that
or maybe it is beacuse of having been there that I think I'm slow)

Even if I am the oldest blindsolver alive I cannot blame my slowness
on old age so I intend to improve. I've been using almost pure Pochmann,
at first the old one and then M2 (but not R2).
So corners by truncated Y-alg and edges by M2. For the bigger cubes
I found no good description for solving the centers, just a reference
to commutators. It was true though, commutators fixed that.

How to improve? I've found Erik A:s page that describes what he calls
Turbo Blind.

So now I have (almost) learnt 18 algs for cycling three corners in
the U layer. Waste of energy? Is anyone actually using this method?
Erik himself says no. Does it work? It seems so for most of the cases,
but in the parity case I'm still not sure. How to handle parity?
Simplest seems to use a T alg and memorizing the corners in swapped
order in that case. But how does that work on the bigger cubes?

When I tried to master 4x4 Joey gave me the last bit of info with nice
commutators for centers in opposite layers and the alg
r'U2r2U2rU2rU2l'r2U2r'U2rU2lU2 I saw mentioned somewhere else here.
It fits nicely if you solve the edges by r2 and have an odd number
of edges.

Now I need a similar alg which swaps two corners (preferably UBR and UBL)
and some (two or more) centers pieces (in an already solved center ).
Then corners and edges will not affect each other at all. I came up
with an improvement for M2 for the bad cases in the M slice (influenced
by all commutators) and then discovered that Stefan did the same two
and a half years ago. So I will not try to reinvent the wheel this time.

I wish me that 2-corner 2-centers-swapping alg for Christmas


----------



## Zava (Dec 19, 2008)

A simple pll-parity, then y T-pll y', and voilá, 2 corners swapped 
I don't know how it affect centers though... so it's best after finishing centers.


----------



## tim (Dec 19, 2008)

MatsBergsten said:


> So now I have (almost) learnt 18 algs for cycling three corners in
> the U layer. Waste of energy? Is anyone actually using this method?
> Erik himself says no. Does it work? It seems so for most of the cases,
> but in the parity case I'm still not sure. How to handle parity?
> ...



Kai's using turbo corners, but i don't know how fast he is with it now (at least under two minutes).


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 19, 2008)

MatsBergsten said:


> Now I've been bld-cubing for half a year.
> ...
> Even if I am the oldest blindsolver alive I cannot blame my slowness
> on old age so I intend to improve.



I PM'ed you about this to some extent, but it made sense to me to post this to everyone.

When I went to the Virginia Open in 2007, I had been BLD solving for 8 months. At that time I got:
3x3x3 BLD: 4:01.31
4x4x4 BLD: 22:01
5x5x5 BLD: 44:53

Mats, you say you have been BLD solving for just 6 months, and at your most recent competition you got:
3x3x3 BLD: 4:15.83
4x4x4 BLD: 26:50

Looks like very similar rates of progression to me! I don't see any reason why you can't have times like my current ones a year from now.


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 20, 2008)

You can use TuRBo-classic Pochmann. I do that sometimes when I "recognize" that case. You can do TuRBo for the first few corners, solve 2nd to last corner using classic pochmann, then M2 edges, the U'F2UM2U'F2U parity fix, then finish last classic pochmann corners. That's basically my method nowdays, Except I don't know all of TuRBo (actually, I think I know all for sighted solves,but have no clue which stickers cycle.)


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 20, 2008)

Rubixcubematt said:


> yay, another sub 1:30 solve . this isn't a pb, but it was good enough to be posted here. it was a 1:28. im pretty sure that it was non-lucky, but maybe I'm wrong. Its an awesome scramble. L2 F' U' R' F' L U' L2 U' B2 D B D R' B2 F2 L2 U' L' B' D U' L' R U2



2:44.51
First solve in days (I blame MGLS), not bad!
The corner memo was not easy for me. I had to use classic Pochmann...
Edges had funny words for memo. No parity.


----------



## blah (Dec 20, 2008)

Rubixcubematt said:


> yay, another sub 1:30 solve . this isn't a pb, but it was good enough to be posted here. it was a 1:28. im pretty sure that it was non-lucky, but maybe I'm wrong. Its an awesome scramble. L2 F' U' R' F' L U' L2 U' B2 D B D R' B2 F2 L2 U' L' B' D U' L' R U2



Sick easy 3OP corners.


----------



## Jacco (Dec 20, 2008)

1:32 Non lucky! 
New personal best by 8 seconds. Memo was sub 40 which I'm getting more often lately. I'm also practising freestyle now but I'm very slow because I have to think way too long about how I could cycle pieces and what the best setupmoves/algs are (best solves are like 3-4 minutes).


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 21, 2008)

*Different methods*

Anyone care to explain what "freestyle bld solving" is and how it differs from 3OP?
3OP = 3cycles Old Pochmann or 3cycles Orient Permutate or something else?

Is "freestyle" the same as inventing commutators "on the fly", an idea that appeals to me. But perhaps it is not fast enough. Using M2R2 or as I do, M2 + Pochmann old corners determines the whole solving process beforehand, but for where to start new cycles. Of course that is one of the factors that makes it fast.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 21, 2008)

*Speed versus reliability*

Maybe it is all said and thought before, but is it really fair to have the result depending on just the fastest solve of three. We can see numerous example of great blind solvers who just DNF:s (at least at 3bld), just like I beat both Ville and Joey at the last competition in the finals just because they tried to get another WR.. It is silly to me. It could also mean that you can be a great bld solver without even a knowledge about how to handle parity, as parity occurs only 50% of the time. So with a competition with three solves you have almost 90% chance to get at least one solve without parity.

In ordinary 3x3 or 4x4 it is always best mean of three or more. I cannot be alone in thinking this?


----------



## Jacco (Dec 21, 2008)

MatsBergsten said:


> Anyone care to explain what "freestyle bld solving" is and how it differs from 3OP?
> 3OP = 3cycles Old Pochmann or 3cycles Orient Permutate or something else?
> 
> Is "freestyle" the same as inventing commutators "on the fly", an idea that appeals to me. But perhaps it is not fast enough. Using M2R2 or as I do, M2 + Pochmann old corners determines the whole solving process beforehand, but for where to start new cycles. Of course that is one of the factors that makes it fast.


Hello Mats,
Freestyle is basicly using many different ways of cycling pieces (also using commutators) and choosing the easiest/fastest way of cycling the next two pieces (or perhaps 4 if you know 5-cycles )

Some useful threads:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6114&highlight=freestyle
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2021


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 21, 2008)

Jacco is pretty right there. The big difference between 3OP(3-cycle, orient permute) and freestyle is that you don't orient first in freestyle, and you don't have any setup restrictions that you have with 3OP.

Yes, you somewhat come up with the next cycling alg on the fly, but after you have done some solves you get used to doing same cases the same way, and you can instantly start the alg once you know what pieces you need to cycle next. It's like intuitive Fridrich F2L, learned intuition. And it is fast. 

About the competition solves, I didn't exactly go for sick fast times, I did normal solves, they just ended up as DNFs. Even my last solve where I memoed much slower and safer. I memoed wrong and had 2 flipped corners, it happens. I was just tired, didn't really like doing all 6 solves so close together.



Accomplishment: 15puzzle blindfolded: 5:49.16(1:25 memo) It's hard


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 21, 2008)

MatsBergsten said:


> It could also mean that you can be a great bld solver without even a knowledge about how to handle parity, as parity occurs only 50% of the time. So with a competition with three solves you have almost 90% chance to get at least one solve without parity.


Marcus Stuhr was once frighteningly good at 3x3x3 BLD (sub-1 back when no one else was sub-1), but he apparently made it a point to just "throw away" solves that had parity. I guess it might have even been worthwhile, considering he could spend the extra time getting good at non-parity solves. (But it wasn't like he didn't know how to solve parity - he just didn't bother to try most of the time.) It's a pity he never got to a competition.



Ville Seppänen said:


> Accomplishment: 15puzzle blindfolded: 5:49.16(1:25 memo) It's hard


Is there anything you can't do?


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 21, 2008)

I blindsolved my first 2x2
I used a visual memo and the normal 2x2 algs I always use (just because after the OLL the pll is always the same)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 21, 2008)

Week Delayed Memo BLD! I got it Yeah! 
memoed the cube last sunday and did it today at the same time. Execution was 1:00.54 and the memo from last sunday was 1:59.99.
Woo-hoo! Thats 168 hours Memo Delayed BLD


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 21, 2008)

Yay!!!!!
Awesome job, Derrick!


----------



## Thompson (Dec 21, 2008)

I can pretty consistantly solve the 2x2 blindfolded now, and I really only started trying yesterday. It takes about 7 minutes though...


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 22, 2008)

Nice session with 3x3 BLD:

1.	35,66	U L D2 U B F D' L2 B2 L R2 D U L2 U' B F' D L' D F' L' D2 U B
2.	44,44	D L B2 L' D2 F' L R2 D B2 D F2 L R' D U L U' B' F L R' B' F' D
3.	36,05	D L2 R2 F' D' B2 D2 U B2 F2 L2 R' D2 U F D2 U L' R F2 D' R U2 R' U
4. DNF
5. DNF
6. DNF
7.	36,30	B F' L F D' U2 B' L2 R B2 D L U2 L D2 F R2 B F D U L' R D2 U'
8. DNF
9.	36,20	B2 R2 B' F2 R' B F D' U2 F' L F D2 L' F' L R2 F' L R D' B2 F D2 U'
10.	39,92	L' U L B' F2 L' B2 U2 L' B F' L R B2 L R2 D L R2 D' R2 F' R2 D F2

After this it went worse. 38.10 avg of successful solves.


----------



## Pitzu (Dec 22, 2008)

Samuel Loyd's 15 sliding puzzle - Blindfolded - Average of 5: 11:36.34

The method might be enhanced more, I just wanted to do it.


----------



## martijn_cube (Dec 23, 2008)

3rd succesfull solve. Now with my new memo for edges. i now use letters. I'm still learning them, and for corners i still used visual.
new PB: 4:45.34.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 23, 2008)

Pitzu said:


> Samuel Loyd's 15 sliding puzzle - Blindfolded - Average of 5: 11:36.34
> 
> The method might be enhanced more, I just wanted to do it.



COPYCAT!! (nice job )


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 23, 2008)

rubikinkuution saavutus silmät sidottuna!!!
(according to Finnish friend, that means blindfold cubing accomplishment.) 

3x3 BLD in 2:30.xx
only 2 edges were solved, there was parity, no corners were solved. I had to use pure Classic Pochmann. Memo was 58 seconds.


----------



## martijn_cube (Dec 23, 2008)

4 succesfull solve , i think it was a bit lucky. 2 correct edges, 1 correct corner. 2 flipped edges, 1 flipped corner. is this lucky?
memo was sub 2 min.
total time: 3:34.47.
keep dropping 1 min , but i think this will be the last 1 min drop though.


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 23, 2008)

martijn_cube said:


> 4 succesfull solve , i think it was a bit lucky. 2 correct edges, 1 correct corner. 2 flipt edges, 1 flipt corner? is this lucky?
> memo was sub 2 min.
> total time: 3:34.47.
> keep dropping 1 min , but i think this will be the last 1 min drop though.



not really lucky...and is there such thing as 1 flipped corner, that sounds impossible


----------



## martijn_cube (Dec 23, 2008)

shafiqdms1 said:


> martijn_cube said:
> 
> 
> > 4 succesfull solve , i think it was a bit lucky. 2 correct edges, 1 correct corner. 2 flipt edges, 1 flipt corner? is this lucky?
> ...



yeah well, it was one flipped corner for my memo. then at the end the buffer piece is also flipped . so at the end there are 2 
1 would indeed be impossible.


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 23, 2008)

martijn_cube said:


> shafiqdms1 said:
> 
> 
> > martijn_cube said:
> ...



ah ok that makes sense


----------



## martijn_cube (Dec 23, 2008)

But when is a solve lucky?. 2 edges solved means 4 letters less for me to memo, so that's pretty lucky for me. but if i remember correct ist's officially lucky with 5 pieces correct??


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 23, 2008)

martijn_cube said:


> But when is a solve lucky?. 2 edges solved means 4 letters less for me to memo, so that's pretty lucky for me. but if i remember correct ist's officially lucky with 5 pieces correct??



that is pretty lucky and yeah, 5 pieces should be lucky.


----------



## JustinJ (Dec 24, 2008)

YES! I just got my very first successful 3x3 BLD! I'm so happy! I didn't time myself, but three pieces into the corners I realized I made a mistake and had to backtrack, and I still got it! WHOOO!


----------



## VirKill (Dec 25, 2008)

Now I'm officially switch to M2 + Old pochmman...


average... sub 5 minutes
PB 3:40

But soon, I will get faster...


----------



## martijn_cube (Dec 25, 2008)

VirKill said:


> Now I'm officially switch to M2 + Old pochmman...
> 
> 
> average... sub 5 minutes
> ...



What are your avg Memo and solve times? im at the same point as you now


----------



## martijn_cube (Dec 25, 2008)

3:13.59 successfull.
memo around 1:30. 
Almost sub 3 min


----------



## tim (Dec 26, 2008)

First successful 5x5 solve for a long long time...
5x5 bld: 18:01 minutes (7:30 memo)

I messed up my first commutator, but figured out, what went wrong and I watched "Pirates of the Caribbean" during my attempt .


----------



## joey (Dec 26, 2008)

so, it wasn't blindfolded?  was PotC in english or german?


----------



## tim (Dec 26, 2008)

Yeah, it wasn't blindfolded, i partially opened my eyes (without looking at the 5x5!) .

PotC was in german. That sucks, i know .


----------



## joey (Dec 26, 2008)

Come on tim, learn english  as long as you didn't so much as glimpse at the 5x5, I'll let it pass.


----------



## tim (Dec 26, 2008)

joey said:


> Come on tim, learn english  as long as you didn't so much as glimpse at the 5x5, I'll let it pass.



Haha, all movies in german television are synchronized, so it's not my fault .


----------



## Pedro (Dec 26, 2008)

tim said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Come on tim, learn english  as long as you didn't so much as glimpse at the 5x5, I'll let it pass.
> ...



I thought you didn't have a tv


----------



## VirKill (Dec 26, 2008)

martijn_cube said:


> VirKill said:
> 
> 
> > Now I'm officially switch to M2 + Old pochmman...
> ...



Good to know....
Memo average 1:30 to 2 minutes....
solving time... around the same time...

what's your BLD method? I wonder how we can get faster... My target for now is just rearch sub 3, then learn all OLL.....my speed sucks...


----------



## tim (Dec 26, 2008)

Pedro said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > joey said:
> ...



That's true, but my father has one


----------



## joey (Dec 26, 2008)

Well, it's not good for your BLDing. Throw it out.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 26, 2008)

joey said:


> Well, it's not good for your BLDing. Throw it out.


Not true - it's great for BLDing! The more you practice BLD with distractions, the better you do in competition.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 26, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it's not good for your BLDing. Throw it out.
> ...



yeah, how could you say its not good? he got his first 5x5 success in a long time while watching tv so its obviously not bad.

EDIT: third success, 6:12.72, its a PB, but not by much.

U' D' L2 U R' F2 R F U2 D2 L' B R2 F2 R2 F' D' B' R B R D2 F D2 L

"An Imaginary Quail Never Takes. Vast Whales Rarely Join Cows. Young Jeezy."

This is addicting, I just wish I was more accurate with my edges. My last 5 DNFs have all had solved corners.


----------



## martijn_cube (Dec 26, 2008)

VirKill said:


> martijn_cube said:
> 
> 
> > VirKill said:
> ...



I also use M2 and Classic pochmann. My PB is nog 3:13.59.
Memo also takes 1:30(good) tot 2 min(bad ), and a good solve takes also around 1:30.
soon i want to try and time edges with a buzzer at 1 min. and then drop that time bit by bit. goal is 1 min memo for the whole cube. But i'm still in progress of learning the Letters for the corners.
And i also notice the solving part gets faster when you get more used to it.
so goal for now: 59 sec memo and 59 sec solve


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 26, 2008)

martijn_cube said:


> VirKill said:
> 
> 
> > martijn_cube said:
> ...



I'm also using the same method and at about the same speed!
For me, times are quite inconsistent. Memo can be 45 second to 2min30 seconds, usually 1min30seconds. Execution is usually a little under 2 minutes.

PB is 2:30, average is just under 4 minutes.

MY ACCOMPLISHMENT:

Pyraminx finally blindfolded! Visual memo and time was 2:24 using TuRBo. It takes forever to realize which alg to use for which cycle. I think I'll probably practice speed more and get better look ahead to speed BLD it.


----------



## joey (Dec 26, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it's not good for your BLDing. Throw it out.
> ...



So I should get a wife and kids like you 

edit: after another annoying 4x4 BLD DNF.

R2 B2 R2 B2 L F2 L' R2 U L2 U D L U2 D F2 B2 R' F2 R L' U2 D L2 F2
47.55


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 26, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it's not good for your BLDing. Throw it out.
> ...



I can agree to that. My first 5x5BLD solve was on a crowded bus!


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 26, 2008)

4th success: 3:59.58, from the weekly comp:

F2 D R2 U2 F2 U' L2 B2 F2 D' F' R F2 U2 R' B' F2 D U B' U2 

Its on video, I'll get it up today sometime.


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 26, 2008)

Congrats, David! How did you get a pb by over 2 minutes?
I wish I can do that.

I only did 2 BLD solves today. First one was quite nice

2:55.49 D L F D B' F D L' D' L2 R B' F2 L2 U2 R' D' U' F2 D B2 F' D2 L2 B2

2nd was the worst DNF I had in a long time. Time wasn't horrible, but no pieces were solved at all.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 26, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Congrats, David! How did you get a pb by over 2 minutes?



Just have low accuracy and be very inconsistent with your times.


----------



## VirKill (Dec 27, 2008)

> I also use M2 and Classic pochmann. My PB is nog 3:13.59.
> Memo also takes 1:30(good) tot 2 min(bad ), and a good solve takes also around 1:30.
> soon i want to try and time edges with a buzzer at 1 min. and then drop that time bit by bit. goal is 1 min memo for the whole cube. But i'm still in progress of learning the Letters for the corners.
> And i also notice the solving part gets faster when you get more used to it.
> so goal for now: 59 sec memo and 59 sec solve



My PB is like 3:10 (classic pochmman), with lucky scramble 2 edge solved.
with m2+old pochmman it's 3:20 non lucky

Hey, that buzzer idea is great. I think I should start train them separately. Like, edge memo, corner memo, with countdown timer. 
59 sec solve will be the long journey for me....It takes 40 second (ish) just to solve corner with old pochmman 

Another accomplishment today : 3:47.42 secs in the morning rush!


----------



## martijn_cube (Dec 27, 2008)

yeah 59 is to fast for me too, for now. but i've had a sighted solve of 1:27. and a read-of-paper solve of 1:15. so i think with good practice a bld solve can be faster then that, because you now what is next.
I like the M2, but i'm reading about commutators for the corners. maybe i can change to that in the future.


----------



## vloc15 (Dec 27, 2008)

8 min and 16.49 seconds
my third BLD solve ever!hahaha

so many DNF's


----------



## VirKill (Dec 27, 2008)

I just got a new PB! 3:03.27! (2 corner in the right place)

my read-of-paper solve is 1:45 my sighted solve is even much slower....
Yea...corner commutator is very appealing...but I assume that learn it and get used to it will takes a looong time for me.

by the way, for a minutes I pretend like I'm in a competition, doing BLD solve and.... It was 4:13!!!! Oh, my god... I thought I constantly sub 4....I should getting used to do BLD under distraction and pressure...


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 27, 2008)

*Learning Turbo*

Finally, after 21 long days with only DNF:s (and not too many of those either) I'm on the road again with a 3x3BLD. 

Turbo? No, almost 5 minutes. But not a DNF


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 27, 2008)

After not practicing BLD at all for about 2 weeks I finally tried some 3x3x3 BLD. First solve was 2:25.82 and second was 1:35.63, no DNFs! I'm very happy with the second one, and I hope the first one is me just trying to knock the rust off. I can tell that I need to rehearse my images again to regain my speed and fluency with encoding, but otherwise I'm glad to be roughly my old speed despite not practicing for a while!

Chris


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 27, 2008)

cmhardw said:


> After not practicing BLD at all for about 2 weeks I finally tried some 3x3x3 BLD. First solve was 2:25.82 and second was 1:35.63, no DNFs! I'm very happy with the second one, and I hope the first one is me just trying to knock the rust off. I can tell that I need to rehearse my images again to regain my speed and fluency with encoding, but otherwise I'm glad to be roughly my old speed despite not practicing for a while!


Very nice, Chris. I've often wondered what a long time off would do to one's times. (I've not taken two weeks off ever since starting - it's scary to think of doing it!)

(Oh, and thanks for the phone text message Christmas greeting! It took me a while to figure out it was you.)


----------



## martijn_cube (Dec 28, 2008)

VirKill said:


> I just got a new PB! 3:03.27! (2 corner in the right place)
> 
> my read-of-paper solve is 1:45 my sighted solve is even much slower....
> Yea...corner commutator is very appealing...but I assume that learn it and get used to it will takes a looong time for me.
> ...



3:03 is very nice. my best fail is 3:02.
I'm reading joels commutator paige now, trying to understand it. But it will indeed take a long time to master it. But still the memo i now use can also be used for freestyle i think, so thats a good thing. first priority is getting memo down, en doing a succesfull solve on a competition. after that i can try to use freestyle stuff.


----------



## mande (Dec 28, 2008)

MultiBLD: 2/2: 13:01


----------



## martijn_cube (Dec 28, 2008)

50.72 corner-only bld solve. memo around 15 sec i think. But i don't know if i can use my 15 sec memo for corners for a whole cube solve. i think i need to memo it a bit longer then. But this is a nice way to learn my letter-sheme-memo.


----------



## byu (Dec 29, 2008)

10:24.35 BLD 3x3x3! It was my first blindfold solve after a month of trying!


----------



## VirKill (Dec 29, 2008)

^^
congrats man 
I think it's quite fast for first BLD solve....Mine was 16 minutes

I'm so glad today to get sub 3 minutes. I got 2:58.34 this morning... and after practise for memo+solve (average 1:10) for corner then memo+solve edge (1:35) I try to do the whole solve together...

Memo was easy, no parity, 2 cycle for edge, 1 cycle corner with one corner solved.... And Woooow.... It's 2:12.02....

Next project, stay in sub 3 should be realistic target for the next few days...


----------



## martijn_cube (Dec 29, 2008)

wow you're going down in times very rapidly. 2:12.02 is just amazing.
What do you think the memo times was on that? sub 1 atleast i think?


----------



## VirKill (Dec 29, 2008)

Yea, I think it just because I work a lot on memo separately. For edge, i use person/action memo, I use every person that I know (in my office) and their habbit as the 'action'. So it's quite easy and fast to make story and really imagine it. The problem is on the corner, since the person is like 'bugs bunny' or Ronald Mc Donald, so it's kinda hard to make story and really imagine it. 

I have to do double check for edge before i move to corner memo, sometimes my memory betrays me, so I forget 3-4 last target and the other time, it ends with 2 egde flipped.

Since we're in the same average now, I believe we both will get sub 3 minute average in no time. 

Last accomplishment : Roughly understand the concept of 4x4x4 BLD center (Mike's Tutorial) and edge (Erik's page), then I realize I have to learn commutator first.....


----------



## martijn_cube (Dec 29, 2008)

yesterday l learned corner/edge cummutators/conjugate. but only for 3 cycles. if i scramble all my corners it's alot harder. most of the time it only solves 1 corner . but this is on the 3x3, i haven't tried 4x4.


----------



## VirKill (Dec 29, 2008)

Since you already know how to use M2, I recommended to take a quick look to Eriks page...... It's amazing to see that the edge works the same as in 3x3x3 M2 method. And the corner have the same concept (we can use old pochmman) Next.... we just need to learn for centre and, BAM... we can BLD 4x4x4. Such a good plan?


----------



## tim (Dec 29, 2008)

martijn_cube said:


> yesterday l learned corner/edge cummutators/conjugate. but only for 3 cycles. if i scramble all my corners it's alot harder. most of the time it only solves 1 corner . but this is on the 3x3, i haven't tried 4x4.



You can solve at least 2 pieces at a time with 3-cycles.


----------



## martijn_cube (Dec 29, 2008)

tim said:


> martijn_cube said:
> 
> 
> > yesterday l learned corner/edge cummutators/conjugate. but only for 3 cycles. if i scramble all my corners it's alot harder. most of the time it only solves 1 corner . but this is on the 3x3, i haven't tried 4x4.
> ...



yeah i'm trying this now. and i got a couple right, but i think it's alot harder then a single 3 cycle corners. if i try a scramble from the Bayer-corner list, i can solve them without any big problems. But with all corners scrambled i have difficulty seeing with corner is the correctly oriented one. i got one cycle right when i started with a setup move, then doing the comm. but i'm also doing something wrong, because some edges are in the wrong place now. but it's fun to do, a bit like the f2l.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 29, 2008)

VirKill said:


> Since you already know how to use M2, I recommended to take a quick look to Eriks page...... It's amazing to see that the edge works the same as in 3x3x3 M2 method. And the corner have the same concept (we can use old pochmman) Next.... we just need to learn for centre and, BAM... we can BLD 4x4x4. Such a good plan?


Yes, I think it's a good plan. I was successful with r2 (Erik's approach for 4x4x4 edges) before I was ever successful with M2 - I think r2 is a little easier to see than M2. Like you say, 4x4x4 BLD is not that hard if you can already do M2 on 3x3x3.

I'm very happy about all the people doing 4x4x4 BLD these days. I'm hopeful that 4x4x4 BLD will start to become mainstream this year. It's a really fun event.


----------



## tim (Dec 29, 2008)

martijn_cube said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > martijn_cube said:
> ...



Stop caring about orientation and don't cycle pieces, cycle stickers instead.


----------



## martijn_cube (Dec 29, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> VirKill said:
> 
> 
> > Since you already know how to use M2, I recommended to take a quick look to Eriks page...... It's amazing to see that the edge works the same as in 3x3x3 M2 method. And the corner have the same concept (we can use old pochmman) Next.... we just need to learn for centre and, BAM... we can BLD 4x4x4. Such a good plan?
> ...



Yeah i also noticed that it was almost the same as M2, but then just 2 times. only the M layer has some problems. but i haven't looked at erik's site for that.



tim said:


> martijn_cube said:
> 
> 
> > tim said:
> ...



mm i thought i was . well i will just keep trying.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 29, 2008)

27.42 with 9.5 memo. Scramble: F D U' L' B' F2 D' F B D' L' B U2 R2 F2 D2 B L D B F U L' R2 D2
I knew it would be easy before trying it. It's on video!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 29, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 27.42 with 9.5 memo. Scramble: F D U' L' B' F2 D' F B D' L' B U2 R2 F2 D2 B L D B F U L' R2 D2
> I knew it would be easy before trying it. It's on video!



um.... wow anyone?


----------



## martijn_cube (Dec 29, 2008)

that's pretty extreem? but the UWR was already something like that right? but still it's absurd.


----------



## joey (Dec 29, 2008)

I uploaded a video of my new pb:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAg58OdttZU


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 29, 2008)

Oh wow Joey, you're catching up!


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 29, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 27.42 with 9.5 memo. Scramble: F D U' L' B' F2 D' F B D' L' B U2 R2 F2 D2 B L D B F U L' R2 D2
> I knew it would be easy before trying it. It's on video!



I got sub-45 memo, and 2:19.21 for total time. 
2nd Fastest time ever. Why are 2 of my fastest solves done with someone else's scramble? I never get easy-lucky scrambles myself.

The corners were nice for freestyle, I did do freestyle corners, but I had to think for a while. Several edges were already solved.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 29, 2008)

decided to try it as well
1:12.83
i suck


----------



## byu (Dec 29, 2008)

8:56.75 3x3x3 BLD, it's my second time successfully solving the cube blindfolded. I'm trying to get under 5 minutes, but that might take a while.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 29, 2008)

joey said:


> I uploaded a video of my new pb:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAg58OdttZU


So that's the key - you must channel Ville to do this well! But I think Joey that you've taken it a bit too far - you're starting to look like him now.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 29, 2008)

yay, 1:21 solve with villes scramble, i really need to get sub-2 consistently


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 29, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 27.42 with 9.5 memo. Scramble: F D U' L' B' F2 D' F B D' L' B U2 R2 F2 D2 B L D B F U L' R2 D2
> I knew it would be easy before trying it. It's on video!



You are fantastic. 9.5 memo, after 9.5 seconds I usually have the cube oriented with white up and green in front


----------



## mrbiggs (Dec 30, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 27.42 with 9.5 memo. Scramble: F D U' L' B' F2 D' F B D' L' B U2 R2 F2 D2 B L D B F U L' R2 D2
> I knew it would be easy before trying it. It's on video!



That video is really unbelievable.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 30, 2008)

L' F U2 F D L2 F U' F L2 B' U B2 L' U R F' L2 R D' U L D2 B D2 

59.53 freestyle. Maybe my 7th success. 

I memo'd edges as fast as Spef memos the entire cube.


----------



## mande (Dec 31, 2008)

4x4 BLD: 43:24, first attempt.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 31, 2008)

Today my final two BLD attempts of the year were both successful:

6x6x6 BLD: 42:29.60 (22:30)
7x7x7 BLD: 58:09.04 (28:34)

I finally got under an hour on 7x7x7 BLD - yay!

Congrats mande on the successful 4x4x4 BLD! Hope it will be only the first of many.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 31, 2008)

I finally memorized/learned all Old Pochmann Corners algorythms (okay, it's only 2) and almost got all setup moves down

now let's work on M2 Edges


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Dec 31, 2008)

@Mike, I assume the number in parenthesis is the "lap time" of your memo phase?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 31, 2008)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> @Mike, I assume the number in parenthesis is the "lap time" of your memo phase?


Yes it is, sorry - I've just gotten used to doing that in the weekly competitions without explaining it.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Dec 31, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Today my final two BLD attempts of the year were both successful:
> 
> 6x6x6 BLD: 42:29.60 (22:30)
> 7x7x7 BLD: 58:09.04 (28:34)
> ...



Wow, congratulations Mike! You were really cutting it close with time, I'm really glad you got it!


----------



## not_kevin (Jan 1, 2009)

Sub-2!!! 1:45.27 from Week 53's first scramble (D2 B2 R' D2 F2 L B2 F2 U2 R B2 R B R2 U R' D2 F' R B2 F') Yay!


----------



## Pitzu (Jan 1, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> 7x7x7 BLD: 58:09.04 (28:34)
> 
> I finally got under an hour on 7x7x7 BLD - yay!



Ugh!!! It's better than the halfmarathon WR (58:33)


----------



## aegius1r (Jan 2, 2009)

L B' F' D U2 R' U' F U L' B F' R' F' L' R2 B2 R2 D F2 U' R' B' D' U'

50.64. That's really easy 

Delayed a little cause I didn't pay attention and memo'd EO twice. lol.
or it would probably be a sub50.

execution:
CO U R U' L' U R' U' R U R' U' L U R U' R'
EO D' R y (U R' F R)5 y' R' D
EP M' U2 M' U2 M2
L' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 L
D' M' U2 M' U2 M2 D
CP L2 U' R2 U L2 U' R2 U
U2 (R' F R F')3 U2
D (U2 R2 D' R2 D R2)2 D'
No parity

106 moves.


----------



## mande (Jan 2, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Today my final two BLD attempts of the year were both successful:
> 
> 6x6x6 BLD: 42:29.60 (22:30)
> 7x7x7 BLD: 58:09.04 (28:34)
> ...



Thanks, its already has been the first of three, best being 32:12 (13:28) (in your notation.)

Congrats to you! I can't even imagine doing a 7x7 BLD!

EDIT: That should (now) be first of four, best being 29:41 (9:14)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 2, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Today my final two BLD attempts of the year were both successful:
> 7x7x7 BLD: 58:09.04 (28:34)
> 
> I finally got under an hour on 7x7x7 BLD - yay!



Congratulations, it is really nice. But I get confused. Looking at speedcubing your time for the 7x7BLD is over one hour, but the date is still from New Years Eve. 20081231.
Did you do more than one (succesful) 7x7 bld on the same day??


----------



## blah (Jan 2, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> I was successful with r2 (Erik's approach for 4x4x4 edges) before I was ever successful with M2.



I never knew you were in the club too!  Who else is?  (In fact, r2 inspired/convinced me to switch to M2.)

----------

I don't know if this accomplishment belongs here, but it's a half-BLD event, so it should : Team BLD UWR single (25.78) and average (32.04)  Me solving and FU (also on this forum) calling. And the average would've been sub-32 had there not been two +2's and a DNF  We've had a couple of sub-25.78 singles after submitting the results (including a non-lucky 23.16! ) but whatever, singles don't matter much.

http://www.speedcubing.com/records/recs_fun_blindfoldteam_av10.html

We only have code names for 4 specific F2L cases, most OLLs and conventional letters for all PLLs. For cross and most of F2l, we just use normal WCA notation (' pronounced as _prime_), that's all, nothing special.


----------



## VirKill (Jan 2, 2009)

I had my succesfull 2/2 Multi BLD today. It was 10:52.23...
I did the first attempt few weeks ago and it's over 20 minutes with 1/2 result..

I should think for memo trick for the 3rd cube....


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 2, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Today my final two BLD attempts of the year were both successful:
> ...



No - I did the one that's up there something like a week earlier, but Ron got a little behind in updating the UWR lists.

I actually did a 7x7x7 BLD DNF the day before the successful one - I was trying to get both of the weekly competitions done.


----------



## MistArts (Jan 3, 2009)

Clock BLD in 8:20.xx

This was my first attempt.


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 4, 2009)

Sighted M2 pochmann corners execution in 49.52!
I had some horrible over 2min tries before that where I messed up in the middle. When I don't mess up, I average just over a minute. When Blindfolded, I average just over 1:30. I should be more confident and execute faster...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 4, 2009)

Megaminx BLD: 48:11.31 (24:30 memorization).

Second scramble in this year's first weekly competition. Since the first scramble was a DNF, and I'm going to just speedsolve the other three, this is going to be a rather "interesting" average of 5. 

I'm so happy to finally get one with Stefan's algorithms - it's so much faster! I was really getting frustrated before this solve (something like 5 DNFs in a row), so it's really nice to finally get another one.

I'm starting to actually get used to some of the setup moves now, but I'm still pretty slow at it. Sub-30 should be fairly attainable with a couple of months practice (doing one a week, which I will try to do). Mondo's recent performance still seems a little outrageously fast for me, though, and the times Chris Brownlee supposedly got seem even more unattainable. But at least I can go well under an hour now.

I'm going to try to write up my method and post it sometime in the next week, now that I've gotten a successful solve with the new algorithms. There's nothing special about the method, but I figure if I write it all up exactly the way I do it, maybe it will be easier to figure out and more people might try it.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Jan 5, 2009)

1:17.00 3x3x3 BLD =] M2 + 3-cycle, though I am starting to use freestyle corners (I'm not as fast with it yet though)

EDIT: 1:40.39 3x3x3 BLD M2 + Freestyle =]


----------



## Pitzu (Jan 5, 2009)

Congrats Mike! Megaminx blind is my new year pledge.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 5, 2009)

Pitzu said:


> Congrats Mike! Megaminx blind is my new year pledge.



Thank you! I figured you'd go for megaminx next. Now I need to go back and get all those other puzzles you did in 2008. (skewb, pyraminx, 15 puzzle, weren't there others too?)


----------



## Zava (Jan 5, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Pitzu said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats Mike! Megaminx blind is my new year pledge.
> ...



Uhm, I'm not sure, but maybe square-1.


----------



## Rosson91 (Jan 6, 2009)

after a few DNFs i got my first 3x3 BLD solve: 7:31.00....i hope i'll get better soon


----------



## boiiwonder (Jan 8, 2009)

Delayed multi bld SUCCESS 3/3 cubes done 

I memorized them a week ago ( last year ). I thought about the memo only about three times. As soon as I got home from school I put my blindfold on and went to solving them. The execution took about 6 mins., but yea a succcess.

Im going to go for two weeks this time


----------



## tim (Jan 8, 2009)

6/6 in 16:50, 9:50 memo.

First multi bld attempt since Dutch Masters and obviously i became really slow...


----------



## Pedro (Jan 8, 2009)

tim said:


> 6/6 in 16:50, 9:50 memo.
> 
> First multi bld attempt since Dutch Masters and obviously i became really slow...



oh, poor Tim...he's so slow now...

I didn't get 6 cubes yet, and my times are always like 23-25 min


----------



## peterbat (Jan 9, 2009)

Started doing 3x3 BLD at the beginning of the holidays with ~30 minute times, and just got my first sub 4 (non-lucky):

3:57.58! Yay!


----------



## F.P. (Jan 11, 2009)

25/25 multi bfd; don't have that many cubes so I had to scramble, memo, scramble, memo...execute, scramble, execute...just like last time.

first try though; last time I did 15.


----------



## tim (Jan 11, 2009)

F.P. said:


> 25/25 multi bfd; don't have that many cubes so I had to scramble, memo, scramble, memo...execute, scramble, execute...just like last time.
> 
> first try though; last time I did 15.



Haha, when's your next competition?


----------



## F.P. (Jan 11, 2009)

The next one would be the Swiss Open I think; can't go there. 

Should get to a competition before the rules get completely changed though.


----------



## tim (Jan 11, 2009)

F.P. said:


> Should get to a competition before the rules get completely changed though.



Why? I guess, you aren't only accurate, but also very fast.


----------



## F.P. (Jan 11, 2009)

tim said:


> F.P. said:
> 
> 
> > Should get to a competition before the rules get completely changed though.
> ...




I don't know...as far as I remember your 24/24 took about 1 hour and 30 minutes, right?

If rules get changed before I manage to go to a competition, I will practice my speed first.
Memo isn't really a problem, it's the execution.


----------



## tim (Jan 11, 2009)

F.P. said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > F.P. said:
> ...



Uhm, add 1 hour to the 1 hour and 30 minutes .


----------



## joey (Jan 12, 2009)

That's scary that he thought it took 1h30


----------



## F.P. (Jan 12, 2009)

tim said:


> F.P. said:
> 
> 
> > tim said:
> ...





Oh, ok then. 

But did it take you 1 hour to execute?

I always like to repeat everything after I memorised it and then start executing; if I can get rid of this, then I could be pretty fast. I'm not sure in how far it will influence my accuracy though; coupled with the nervousness during a competition, this could be fatal.


----------



## Jude (Jan 12, 2009)

Yeahhhhh!! 4x4x4 BLD on my 4th ever attempt. Scramble was number 3 of this week's competition, and the time was 34:35 (21:14 memo). Memorised completely visually, and solved with commutators for centres, r2 for edges and Old Pochmann for corners (in that order). So thanks Mike Hughey, Erik Akkersdijk and Stefan Pochmann for the guides I learnt from, and thanks Ville, Tomasu, Joey, Dan etc who helped me in the chat ^_^

I'M SO HAPPY!!! 

EDIT:


----------



## tim (Jan 14, 2009)

@Jude: Great work, but who's the guy in the background? He almost doesn't move .

Don't know if it's worth mentioning, but i did 4/4 in 9:30. Memo was 5:00. I'm quite happy with the time, since i'm kinda out of practice.


----------



## Jude (Jan 14, 2009)

Tim: It's my dad. I don't know why he wanted to watch, I told him it would be boring but he insisted  His reaction was even better than mine when I saw it was solved 

Edit: Also, 4/4 in 9:30 not worth mentioning?! I've only managed 2/2 in under 10 minutes once!


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jan 14, 2009)

Good job Jude! 

(Does anyone else think he looks a bit like Matyas?)

I got this a couple days ago for weekly comp, I don't know if anyone noticed since I edited it there later, but:
5x5x5BLD: 8:49.58


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 14, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> Good job Jude!
> *
> (Does anyone else think he looks a bit like Matyas?)*
> I got this a couple days ago for weekly comp, I don't know if anyone noticed since I edited it there later, but:
> 5x5x5BLD: 8:49.58



at first I thought you were talking about his dad and I was like.. say WHAT? xD

anyway yeah nice job Jude.
and also ville on your crazy sub 9 5x5 BLD


----------



## Zava (Jan 14, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> Good job Jude!
> 
> (*Does anyone else think he looks a bit like Matyas?*)
> 
> ...



Max their hairstlye, their faces are not similar. maybe because their eyes:confused:
anyway, congrats Jude, nice solve! and Ville...soon you'll be able to race everyones 4x4 bld times with 5x5 bld, amazing!


----------



## Pitzu (Jan 14, 2009)

Zava said:


> maybe because their eyes:confused:


Jude's are closed...


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jan 14, 2009)

4x4x4BLD: 4:17.34(1:54)
Yay UWR!  Scramble: b2 R' l2 U2 r F2 r' u D' F' f2 R' b2 D r F f' D' L2 D U2 r2 f' B2 l' d' U' F2 d2 U2 B l' U d L' B2 F b L2 F2
Video uploaded in a few mins.


----------



## Zava (Jan 14, 2009)

Pitzu said:


> Zava said:
> 
> 
> > maybe because their eyes:confused:
> ...



x) Nice one, Pisti. 
Ville, I thought you are faster on memo, and slower on solve. by the way, why don't you get a normal cube, and sub4 times with that?


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah, usually I memo faster, execute slower, but I memorised well(read as slow) to get a success on camera. Then when executing it was very easy to think ahead, my edges didn't have much pause.

Here's the video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xqrcd1HGHDA


----------



## Jude (Jan 14, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> Good job Jude!
> 
> (Does anyone else think he looks a bit like Matyas?)



I know I already said this on the chat, but perhaps I am a cubing-reincarnation of him. I mean, it all adds up-

I look like him
I got my first cube on 27th February, _the day after Matyas got banned!_
I was looking under the blindfold in my 4x4x4 video

P.S. For those of you unfortunate enough to be born without a sarcasm detector, the last point was a joke 

EDIT: Oh yeah Ville, steal my thunder why don't you, your solve is faster than mine even though mine is sped up x4  (Congratulations  )


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 14, 2009)

I was actually thinking Ville looked like Mátyás, especially in the most recent 4x4x4 BLD video.

Anyway, congrats to Ville, Jude, and Tim.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 14, 2009)

awesome! so I have just got an immense pyraminx bld time, 33.85 

i have been practising quite a bit recently, this solve was part of the regular pyraminx weekly competition. easy start, and i speed bld. good solve, very happy! vid to follow


----------



## tim (Jan 14, 2009)

4 cubes blindfolded. Mean of 3:
9:30(5:00) 9:16(5:05) 9:12(5:00) = 9:20(5:01)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 14, 2009)

tim said:


> 4 cubes blindfolded. Mean of 3:
> 9:30(5:00) 9:16(5:05) 9:12(5:00) = 9:20(5:01)



Too cool! I like the way you averaged the memo time as well.

Now I want to see an "as many as you can do in an hour" mean of 3.


----------



## tim (Jan 14, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > 4 cubes blindfolded. Mean of 3:
> ...



Mhh, I've got no idea how many cubes i can do in an hour. Maybe 3 times 6. I'll give it a try this weekend .


----------



## martijn_cube (Jan 14, 2009)

New PB 3x3 bld.
2:40.63 (1:30)
Bit lucky though. 2 edges and 2 corners in place.


----------



## Jude (Jan 14, 2009)

Pyraminx BLD average:
50.84, (39.56+), 56.25+ , (58.02), 49.83 = *52.31*

and here is the whole session:
49.72, 43.84, DNF, 45.31, DNF, 46.62, 54.86, DNF, DNF, 51.06, DNF, 40.98+, DNF, DNF, DNF, 50.84, (39.56+), 56.25+, 58.02, 49.83, (58.97), DNF, DNF

I also got 4 sub 40s on camera but none better than my PB (35.14, I'm not counting the 16 second one) so I didn't bother uploading.

I did however, upload an average I took a couple of weeks ago but didn't want to post because it isn't very good. Alas, I posted it as I can't be bothered to beat it right now 







EDIT: Congratulations Charlie! It's nice to finally have some competition at this event


----------



## VirKill (Jan 15, 2009)

2/2 multi 8:34:45 (6 minutes memo)
followed by
1/3 multi 20:12.37 (14 minutes memo)
1st cube : 2 edge flipped
2nd cube: solved
3rd cube: BAD DNF

I need more cube.... I think I can handle 4-5 cube. But I should work on accuracy first.


----------



## martijn_cube (Jan 15, 2009)

What do you use for memo now Virkill, pao?
I find it hard to memo multiple cubes. gets confused. so i'm gonna try to make latterpair words. 2 cubes i can manage now, but my memo is like 10 minutes then.


----------



## VirKill (Jan 15, 2009)

Person-Action-Person-Action + Place

I need a route for each cube
Each route consist of 5 place

When we want to do more cube we only need another route consist of 5 place. We dont need to have another image for each sticker. 

Example route:
cube1. (House) bedroom-livingroom-frontyard-garage-bathroom
cube2. (office) frontoffice-isle-backoffice-partry-meeting room

I imagine Person-action-person-action happen in each place.


----------



## Pitzu (Jan 15, 2009)

VirKill said:


> I imagine Person-action-person-action happen in each place.


Sounds good!


----------



## martijn_cube (Jan 15, 2009)

ok thanks. I'm still in a bit of doubt about how to make my memo system a bit better.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jan 15, 2009)

Pitzu said:


> VirKill said:
> 
> 
> > I imagine Person-action-person-action happen in each place.
> ...



HAHAHA! XD


----------



## VirKill (Jan 16, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> Pitzu said:
> 
> 
> > VirKill said:
> ...



C'mon, ville, Pitzu.... Give me a clue to a better Image based memo system for Multi BLD.

In my current memo sytem, the memorization ends up like this:

Mr Jay complaint about Ms.Tati's Laughing too loud (in fontyard)= WG-GY-WB-YB

Sales girl seduce Me to make love (in my garage) = OB-OG-YG-BW

And It's continued until all 5 place in one route have those 'event', thats how i memorize +/- 20 strings in one cube.

For another cube, I have another route...

I hope you can give me suggestion for this memo system....

PS:
Accomplisment this morning 3x3x3: 2:34.27


----------



## blah (Jan 16, 2009)

Vague/abstract things such as "sales girl" and "seduce" don't work very well for images imo. You need vivid stuff.

Imho images are reliable, but not fast. I'd use it for multi, but not for speed. It's too much time spent on relating the images and translating data from position to images back to position. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 16, 2009)

blah said:


> Vague/abstract things such as "sales girl" and "seduce" don't work very well for images imo. You need vivid stuff.
> 
> Imho images are reliable, but not fast. I'd use it for multi, but not for speed. It's too much time spent on relating the images and translating data from position to images back to position. But that's just my opinion.



I once thought that was true too, but have you seen the online videos of Ben Pridmore, the memory expert? He has memorized a pack of cards (including time to turn the cards over) in 26.28 seconds. That's about one image per second. If you don't do orientation and permutation separately (I still need to work on that for corners), you should only need about 10 images for a typical 3x3x3 solve. It should be just as easy to trace pieces on a cube as it is to flip over the cards, and there are fewer possibilities with the pieces - just 24 possibilities with each piece, as opposed to 52 possibilities with the cards. So it should be perfectly possible to memorize a cube with images as fast as Ville has memorized visually in his sub-30 solves.

So my opinion is that images can be quite fast. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## mande (Jan 16, 2009)

3x3 Multi: 2/2: 8:49:xy (memo 4:35)
That beat my old record by almost 3 and a half minutes!


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jan 16, 2009)

Virkill, your system is the same as mine whenever I use images. It's a good system. 



Mike Hughey said:


> So it should be perfectly possible to memorize a cube with images as fast as Ville has memorized visually in his sub-30 solves.



I'm sure images are/can be fast, but I DON'T use visual for the most part.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 16, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> Virkill, your system is the same as mine whenever I use images. It's a good system.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, sorry - I guess you've mentioned that before. Old assumptions die hard. So I should say "It should be perfectly possible to memorize a cube with images as fast as Ville has memorized using his memorization methods in his sub-30 solves."


----------



## VirKill (Jan 16, 2009)

blah said:


> Vague/abstract things such as "sales girl" and "seduce" don't work very well for images imo. You need vivid stuff.


Thanks for that, I think I really should change some image like 'sales girl' and 'delivery boy'. It takes longer to really imagine it since there's no real figure. And I should change Bugs Bunny (OGY) and Garfield (YOG)...It's too weird to imagine 'em in my office...The others works perfects for now, especially for 'seduce'...

Dennis Stehrau's sub one minutes video was inspired me to start BLD. He said that the method is old pochmman, and the memo method is the same as he use for multi BLD (story based). Before I saw it, I wonder how fast someone can go with 'old pochmman' and 'image' based memo method. Now I use M2/Old Pochmman, and with my current memo method, sometimes i can get 40 second memo (when there's no need to break into new cycle). That's why I believe that this memo method can bring me sub 2 minutes (my current goal).



Mike Hughey said:


> I once thought that was true too, but have you seen the online videos of Ben Pridmore, the memory expert? He has memorized a pack of cards (including time to turn the cards over) in 26.28 seconds. That's about one image per second. If you don't do orientation and permutation separately (I still need to work on that for corners), you should only need about 10 images for a typical 3x3x3 solve. It should be just as easy to trace pieces on a cube as it is to flip over the cards, and there are fewer possibilities with the pieces - just 24 possibilities with each piece, as opposed to 52 possibilities with the cards. So it should be perfectly possible to memorize a cube with images as fast as Ville has memorized visually in his sub-30 solves.



Hey, I saw similar video. HE explain how he can memorize a pack of card using Person-Action/Place method. When he demonstrate it, it was really fast. But.... How u can get 10 image for 3x3x3 cube instead of 18ish? 

Thanks Mike, Now I'm quite confident to use my memo method.


----------



## VirKill (Jan 16, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> Virkill, your system is the same as mine whenever I use images. It's a good system.


Thanks Ville....

But....I tought those memo method is only worked for m2/r2 or classic pochmman...can u still use it when you do freestyle?

Today's accomplishment:
I practise regular BLD with the same method for multi, using routed place. It's slowing me down a bit, but the good thing is: I dont have to double check it before i start solving since it stuck better in my head. The result: None of them sub 3 minute like I usually can do. I hope it can be better...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 16, 2009)

VirKill said:


> Hey, I saw similar video. HE explain how he can memorize a pack of card using Person-Action/Place method. When he demonstrate it, it was really fast. But.... How u can get 10 image for 3x3x3 cube instead of 18ish?



I use two pieces per image - each image corresponds to a pair of letters A-X. Memorizing by sticker (no separate orientation and permutation steps) - if you have a single cycle of edges, with all edges wrong, you'll need 11 pieces. At two pieces per image, that's 5 1/2 images. For corners, assuming there's a single cycle and all corners are wrong, you'll have 7 pieces - 3 1/2 images. So 9 images in that case. Multiple cycles make it worse, but on average solves don't have more than 2 cycles per type of piece. So 10 is a good guess.

I know with Tim's (and apparently your) method, you're going a single image per piece, but there are potentially advantages to that method - you don't have anything to unpack and there are fewer possibilities to deal with. Tim has become very fast with this method, so it's likely that it can be just about as fast - maybe faster.

I know Ben Pridmore uses images for pairs of cards, and he puts 3 images per location, just like me. After I found that out, I decided my method probably wasn't too bad.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jan 16, 2009)

After noticing Hai Yan is about slightly faster than me, I had to practise 3x3x3BLD. Here's my session:

Cubes Solved: 15/19
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 45,47
Standard Deviation: 8,07
Best Time: 34,53
Worst Time: 1:05,30
Individual Times:
1.	*42,98* R' F2 L R' D2 F' D U L' U' F' U2 L R D2 U L2 R' U F R' B' D U2 F'
2.	*DNF* B' F2 L D U F D2 U L2 B D' U2 L' R' D' B D2 R' U2 B D F L' B' F
3.	*34,53* B2 R' D2 U B' F' R2 D2 U2 F D' B F2 D2 F' U' B2 F' R2 B R U B2 F2 D
4.	*38,36* L' D U F' D U' B F' D2 F' L2 B F' L2 R2 F2 R' B2 L' B2 L' D U2 L' R2
5.	*DNF* B' F2 L2 D2 U' F' U' B' F D U B F2 D U2 L D2 U R2 B L' R' D' U2 F
6.	*38,75* R2 B2 L D R2 F2 D' L R B F2 L2 D2 R B' F' L2 R' D U' L B' R2 U' L
7.	*49,12* D F2 D' U B F' D U2 L2 B F2 L R2 D B F D2 L D' U' L' D U L2 D2
8.	*48,89* B2 D2 U2 B D' L B2 L D U2 F L' F2 D' U L R' U' R' B F' U2 R' B2 U
9.	*36,72	*U2 B2 L R2 D' U' B' F' R2 D2 U2 B' D2 L R2 D2 B2 F U B' F2 L2 U' L' U'
10.	*38,08* D' L' R2 D2 L D U2 R D' U L R' B' F2 D2 U' B R' B' U' L2 D2 L2 U' B2
11.	*48,59* F2 D2 U2 F' L2 R B' F' L2 R2 D U B U2 L2 D U F2 L' D2 U L R' F' R'
12.	*38,08* B2 D' R B2 F L' R' D' L R' F' U2 L B' L2 R D2 U F2 D2 U2 L2 D' U' B'
13.	*48,91* D2 R' U2 R' B' L' R2 D U' F' L2 R B' F2 L U2 F2 U L2 D U B F2 L F
14.	*DNF* D2 L2 D L B2 F' D U2 L' B2 D' L' D F' L' D B F D' B2 D B' F' L D'
15.	*47,08* L' R' B' U F' D B F2 D B2 F D2 R' B D U R D2 U2 L' B2 U' R2 B' F'
16.	*1:05,30* R' B' L' D U2 L U R' B2 F' L2 R2 U L2 B F D B L' R2 F' D2 U2 L' B'
17.	*52,41* B' F' D U2 B2 D' U' F D U2 B' L' R' D2 B' R2 B D L' D2 R D2 B D' U'
18.	*54,30* D' U' B' F2 D2 F' U B F U2 B2 R' D' U' L2 R2 U F2 L' R' D' U R2 B' F
19.	*DNF* U B2 F' R' D' F' U L R' B F D U2 R D' U B L' R2 D' U' B F2 D U'
Best RA12: 47.52, RA5: 41.58
Got the average UWR, unless if Hai Yan has a faster one. He did say something about a 47 average.

I would've had a 43 average if only I didn't DNF the 14th.  I was also really close to sub40 avg of 5


----------



## tim (Jan 16, 2009)

Ville's crazy?

[ ] yes
[ ] yes, of course


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 16, 2009)

tim said:


> Ville's crazy?
> 
> [X] yes
> [X] yes, of course



I love it! Now I just hope Hai Yan can come back with a better one. It's been too long since Ville has had real competition - it's good for him.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 16, 2009)

Sorry to double-post, but I hadn't posted my accomplishments from last night:

4x4x4 BLD:
8:04.27 (3:30 memorization)

The third scramble in weekly competition 2009-03. 10 edges and 1 center were in the right place; that's slightly less than 20%, so I'm going to count this as a non-lucky new personal best. It's a pretty easy scramble, though, for anyone who's looking for a good 4x4x4 BLD scramble. I still can't get sub-8, but I'm finally starting to get really close!

3x3x3 BLD:
1:43.58 on the second scramble for the weekly competition 2009-03.
1:45.39 on the third scramble for the weekly competition 2009-03.

Both of these would be personal bests, except that by the definition on speedcubing.com, they're lucky because of corner orientation (and the 3 solved edges on the third scramble don't help). Since I do orient/permute on corners, I consider them lucky. And they're certainly easy - I wonder what was wrong with Arnaud's scrambler this week?


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jan 17, 2009)

Go Mike! I can see how the last 4x4x4 scramble could've been fast, I just had hard time memoing the edges and didn't get them right.

My accomplishment: 3x3x3BLD: 26.95 
Scramble: L B2 D' U R F D U' L F D2 B F L2 U' L' R F U F2 D2 U B F R'


----------



## martijn_cube (Jan 17, 2009)

niced scramble. i had an 3:09 fail on that
what was your memo time on it? and what is your normal 3x3 solvePB?


----------



## VirKill (Jan 17, 2009)

2:46 with Ville's sramble

Today, I give a brief presentation about cube in a formal meeting in order to planning some competition (Maybe Indonesian Open 2009, who knows?  ). I demonstrate a BLD solve. I'm nervous, and don't want to have a DNF this time, so, the memo tooks more than 2:30 since i have to do triple check for my memo. 

Result was 4:44 success ...Fyuh......


----------



## McWizzle94 (Jan 17, 2009)

1:25.40 DNF with Ville's scramble. I used freestyle corners so this was really fast for me, but I was off by 2 misoriented corners xD


----------



## cookingfat (Jan 17, 2009)

5 minute DNF on Ville's which would have been a PB by 45 seconds. only 2 edges flipped. nice one on getting the sub 27 though, that's pretty amazing.


----------



## riffz (Jan 17, 2009)

My first timed BLD solve (excluding a couple DNFs): 6:59.39

Thanks to badmephisto for the Old Pochmann tutorial, and to Eric Limeback for his edge memo tutorial!


----------



## aegius1r (Jan 18, 2009)

BLD avg of 5 : 57.80

(46.98) F D2 U' L' U' F U2 L F2 L2 R' F U' F U B2 L U' R B2 L' R F2 R B
(DNF) I deleted the scramble..
58.13	L2 B2 L' R' D U2 F2 D U2 L2 R D' U R' B2 F2 U L' B' F2 U2 B' F' L' U
58.91	L B2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U L D' U L2 R B2 F' L' D' U L2 R B2 F2 D F2 R F2
56.37	B L R D' B D R2 B2 F L' U2 B' L' D' U' L U2 B F2 R2 B F' D2 U' L'

This is pretty good of me 
A sub50, only 1 DNF and others are all sub60.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 18, 2009)

For you who like me is not that fast. I wonder if you fast guys 
can relate? Anyway, two pb:s this week: 
4x4 17:18 (8:05) 
5x5 51:23 (27:30)

(with turbo corners, beginning to get some accuracy with that. I still wonder if
I ever will be faster with turbo than with old P corners)


----------



## Henrik (Jan 18, 2009)

Great Mats, looking forward to meet you again at Norrköping Open

I got a new PB 3x3 of 1:14.86 min this is 14 sec better than my 2nd best, memo was 29 sec.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 19, 2009)

first sub-2 ever  1:48.06
kind of an easy scramble, but I don't think its lucky
F R2 U R2 F' L' B' F2 U B' F' L' B' F L2 D2 R2 L' F U' L' U R L2 D2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 19, 2009)

3x3x3 BLD average of 12: 2:21.65
1:54.25 1:54.86 2:54.78 (1:50.65) (3:00.51) 2:21.23 2:21.14 2:00.72 2:29.78 2:51.12 2:24.19 2:24.42

I'm finally starting to get back my 3x3x3 BLD accuracy. I actually got 14 in a row before I missed one. Then I missed two in a row - I tried Ville's scramble and got a 2:04 DNF.

Ville, that didn't seem like a particularly easy scramble to me - you're amazing!


----------



## McWizzle94 (Jan 19, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Ville, that didn't seem like a particularly easy scramble to me - you're amazing!



It all depends on what method you use. I found it really easy for freestyle but for 3OP it would have been much different.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 20, 2009)

McWizzle94 said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Ville, that didn't seem like a particularly easy scramble to me - you're amazing!
> ...



Yeah, afterwards I looked at it from a freestyle perspective, and it looked pretty easy. Corners for 3OP weren't very easy at all.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jan 20, 2009)

dang, when the last post in the BLD accomplishment thread is from Mike Hughley.. i get excited, haha


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jan 20, 2009)

Solution for the 26.95 is indeed easy for freestyle.
Scramble: L B2 D' U R F D U' L F D2 B F L2 U' L' R F U F2 D2 U B F R'

Corners, Starting from ULF:
y' U'R'U L' U'RU L y
U2 LDL' U2 LD'L'
y' R'D2R U R'D2R U' y
Edges:
y' R2 U'M'U R2 U'MU y
U'x' R2URUR'U'R'U'R'UR' xu
y M'E2M'E2 <--- pwnage right there 
x (M'U'MU'M'U'M'U')*2
63 moves with the way I executed, 61 with a cancellation.


----------



## KJiptner (Jan 20, 2009)

I did the 4x4 sleep delayed. Memoed while watching TV last evening and the first thing I did when I woke up this morning was solving it. Successfully, but almost screwed up on the corners (did an A-Perm wrong but undid the wrong moves and corrected them, phew). 
This is not that much of a task if you use the loci-method but still it feels cool.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 20, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 63 moves with the way I executed, 61 with a cancellation.



Wow - better than some Fridrich solves!


----------



## tim (Jan 20, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> y M'E2M'E2 <--- pwnage right there



Awesome!


----------



## McWizzle94 (Jan 21, 2009)

3x3x3 1:20.xx BLD using my old cube which I haven't used in a while.......M2 and 3OP =]


----------



## toast (Jan 21, 2009)

I did a 2x2 BLD


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jan 22, 2009)

(37,56), 51,00, 52,25, 41,45, 52,76, 49,05, 40,39, 45,55, 52,41, 42,27, (55,77), 47,83 *= 47.50*
Got 2 more successful after this, then DNF, 46, DNF. So 14 in a row, w00t!

EDIT: 33.91 in heise sim BLD http://www.ryanheise.com/cube/blind.html


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 22, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> 3x3x3 BLD average of 12: 2:21.65
> I'm finally starting to get back my 3x3x3 BLD accuracy.



Impressive! (for everone but Ville )
Next competition coming up?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 22, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3x3 BLD average of 12: 2:21.65
> ...



Thanks. I got 14 in a row, just like Ville! (Only difference was that his was almost exactly 3 times as fast as mine. Actually, it's quite amazing how close to exactly 3 times as fast it was.)

It could be a while before my next competition. I'm really hoping to go to the Ohio Open in March, but I'm not sure yet.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jan 22, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



You should hurry up and get sure


----------



## Pedro (Jan 23, 2009)

58.03 3x3 bld 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPOLa0Qtxu0


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 23, 2009)

Awesome, Pedro - sub 1!

I just got my personal best 3x3x3 BLD too: 1:35.86. (Sorry, no video. ) It was one of the scrambles for the weekly competition. I guess that according to speedcubing.com rules, it's considered lucky because there were only 2 corners to orient (and since I use 3OP corners, I should probably honor that). But there were only 3 pieces solved (3 corners). It was definitely an easy scramble, though.

Maybe I will manage sub-1:30 someday after all!


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jan 23, 2009)

yay, 1:39 BLD. really easy scramble, but non-lucky. F R' L2 B U' F' B' D F' R2 D L' B' U B2 F U2 D' F B U D2 R' L D


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 24, 2009)

48.43

R F' R2 B2 U D' F2 L' B L' D2 B2 L F2 R U' F' R2 B L U L D B U'


----------



## McWizzle94 (Jan 24, 2009)

1:40.52 with M2 and Freestyle =]

Pretty easy scramble: D' U2 B2 D' U2 R' B F' D2 U2 B F' R B F L U' L' R' D2 U R' D L U2


----------



## aegius1r (Jan 25, 2009)

multiBLD 2/2 : 163.97 (2:43:97)
no scramble

well...the first cube is EO skip..lol


----------



## martijn_cube (Jan 25, 2009)

aegius1r said:


> multiBLD 2/2 : 163.97 (2:43:97)
> no scramble
> 
> well...the first cube is EO skip..lol




2/2 multi in 2 min 43 sec?


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jan 25, 2009)

martijn_cube said:


> aegius1r said:
> 
> 
> > multiBLD 2/2 : 163.97 (2:43:97)
> ...



That's what he said.


----------



## Jude (Jan 25, 2009)

martijn_cube said:


> aegius1r said:
> 
> 
> > multiBLD 2/2 : 163.97 (2:43:97)
> ...




His execution is pretty fast too, 0.00 seconds by the looks of it. That's almost as fast as Ville!


----------



## martijn_cube (Jan 25, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> martijn_cube said:
> 
> 
> > aegius1r said:
> ...



ow ok. that seems really fast to me, but i guess you could do it in the same amount of time. but still, it's a very good time.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Jan 26, 2009)

I practiced M2 + freestyle corners today. I probably got only 5/20 correct, but here is the average of those 5 solves including the best and worst:

1. 2:08.26
2. 1:43.95
3. 1:59.80
4. 1:38.11
5. 1:55.15

= 1:53.05 =]


----------



## aegius1r (Jan 26, 2009)

Jude said:


> martijn_cube said:
> 
> 
> > aegius1r said:
> ...



yes that's true...though even I don't believe in myself
usually I do multi 2 cubes in 3~4 min or more..

and I'm not as fast as ville  still far


----------



## mande (Jan 26, 2009)

3x3 BLD: avg of 12 (-best and worst): 4:10:xy (one was a DNF (slipped out of hands during last step) and one terrible solve was 5:10). Best solve time 2:57:xy (non lucky). 
I'm happy, my success rate has increased to about 75%.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jan 27, 2009)

B R' U2 D' F2 U' R' L' F' U' D' B' F2 L F2 L2 U' B2 U L B2 D' B L2 R2 
yay, really nice time of 1:27.xx, I really should start getting more motivated to do BLD now. not a pb, but very close. not sure if its lucky or not, but definately didn't feel like it. used freestyle corners and freestyle/turbo edges.


----------



## VirKill (Jan 27, 2009)

Fyuuh.... 3x3x3 Multi BLD : *4/4* 19:32.4 (12:32 memo) videotaped 

Compared to my 27 minutes of 3/3 previously, this is a good progress

Scramble taken from:
Weekly competition 2009-04


----------



## aegius1r (Jan 28, 2009)

53.28 on tape 

http://tw.youtube.com/watch?v=7yRVscX0nKE


----------



## Pitzu (Jan 28, 2009)

10 cubes blind: 1:36:28 
Memo: 1:12:08 
Execution: 24:19:59


----------



## happa95 (Jan 30, 2009)

3x3 BLD in 3:04.83 on video! sorry, can't post a link because I've only uploaded it to facebook.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 30, 2009)

21:03 <Swordsman_Kirby> .3BLD 
21:03 <micro501> 3x3 Scramble #15281: F2 U2 D L2 F B2 D2 F D B L' D F L' D' U2 R' L2 B' U D F R2 B U' 
21:05 <Swordsman_Kirby> omfg
21:05 <Swordsman_Kirby> That's a kickass scramble. 
21:05 <Swordsman_Kirby> 40.55
21:05 <Spef> 29.81


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jan 30, 2009)

Even better than that 29.81:

Average: 36,69
Standard Deviation: 2,10
Best Time: 33,45
Worst Time: 57,25
Individual Times:
1.	(57,25)	D B2 F' L' B F' D' U2 L2 R2 B' F' L' D' B2 F' L' F' R' D U' B L2 B' R'
2.	(33,45)	D' B' L' D' B F R B R2 U' L2 D2 U B F D' U' R2 U B' D2 R2 B F' D'
3.	39,50	L2 R2 D U' F' D L R2 B2 F2 L2 B' F D' U2 B2 F L' B F L R' B F2 U
4.	34,44	D' L2 U2 F' L2 D U2 F2 L' R' B2 L R2 B L U' R' D U2 L2 R2 U L R U'
5.	36,12	B2 F D2 U2 B' L2 R2 D' U2 B L' R D2 U' F' R B2 F R' B F D B' F R
I memoed last scramble sub8!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 30, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> Even better than that 29.81:
> 
> Average: 36,69
> Standard Deviation: 2,10
> ...



I knew when I saw the last post on this thread from Ville I had to expect some sort of nightmare post.. but 2 in a row?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 30, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 5.	36,12	B2 F D2 U2 B' L2 R2 D' U2 B L' R D2 U' F' R B2 F R' B F D B' F R
> I memoed last scramble sub8!


3:34 (1:22) 6 times as long total time, more than 10 times memo.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Jan 30, 2009)

First ever full BLD attempt, SUCCESSFUL
Scramble: D2 R2 B2 L' F2 R2 D2 L' F2 U2 L' U' F L2 R' F' L2 B2 R2 D2 F
16:40.19
memo 12:3x.xx
exec 4:xx.xx


----------



## Pr3miuM (Jan 30, 2009)

First ever succesfull and complete BLD solve! Sure makes you happy when you take a look after exec and see all 6 sides with the right colors. 

I neither have the time nor the scramble though. I just used classic pochman (it's the only thing I learned so far).


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Jan 30, 2009)

Pr3miuM said:


> First ever succesfull and complete BLD solve! Sure makes you happy when you take a look after exec and see all 6 sides with the right colors.
> 
> I neither have the time nor the scramble though. I just used classic pochman (it's the only thing I learned so far).



Yeah, cool isn't it? Great feeling!


----------



## bamman1108 (Jan 30, 2009)

I finally got my first BLD complete success at lunch today!!! Too bad I didn't time it.


----------



## cookingfat (Jan 31, 2009)

three first time BLDer on the same page !

well done, it's a good feeling the first time yeah?

just got a new 3x3x3 PB - 5:39.91

using a new letter memo system for edges, had nearly 2 weeks of DNFs and just got that.

edit - I've beat this again now, 5:29.xx

also got a 4:01.xx DNF. Things are starting to look up.


----------



## martijn_cube (Feb 1, 2009)

2:36.76 3x3 bld solve. around 1:30 memo.


----------



## aegius1r (Feb 1, 2009)

sleep delayed BLD successed 
my first attempt

sry didn't time it ..


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 3, 2009)

First ever 3x3x3 BLD attempt -- successful! ^.^

(...next four? Failures. But that's not the point. >.>)


----------



## aegius1r (Feb 3, 2009)

Statistics for 02-03-2009 12:21:55

Cubes Solved: 11/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 1:02.75
Standard Deviation: 6.90
Best Time: 49.91
Worst Time: 1:12.86
Individual Times:
1. 59.58
F L2 R U2 F' D' U L R' B' F' U2 R D B D B' F U2 L D2 U2 B2 F' D2
2. 1:06.76
B F U' F' D U' R B' U' B2 L2 B2 D2 F' L D' F D B' R2 B' L R D2 B2
3. 1:12.86
F2 L D U' R B D2 U2 R2 U B' F D U' L2 R D U L D U' F D U F2
4. 49.91
B2 L D U F D L' D' U R B L' R B2 D B D2 L D' B2 F L' R2 F' R'
5. 1:11.30
U2 B F2 L D U' L' D L2 U' B' F L2 F2 D2 R' U2 F2 D2 U' B2 F U2 L' D'
6. 1:01.38
L' D' L2 D' F' U F L' U F L R U' B2 L2 F' L R U B2 F D L' D U'
D L' R' B2 F L' R U B F' D U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 F D' U2 F R2 F R2 D2 L
8. 57.12
D2 B U' L R' D2 R' D' U2 L2 R F' D U' B' D B F L B2 F L' R2 B F2
9. 1:05.16
B' F' L2 B2 F U B2 U' L R' D' B2 F' D' U2 L2 R2 D R' D' F L2 D2 U2 F'
10. 57.45
D2 B2 U2 F' D2 U' B R2 B' L2 R' D2 L R F2 D' U2 B' D' U' L U' L' R2 D2
11. 57.84
B' D F' D2 U' L' R' U F D' B L D' U' B2 D B2 F' L2 R B2 D U B' F'
12. DNF
F2 U B F L' B' U2 R D B D2 F' L F L R2 B F2 D2 R2 B' F2 D' U R'

avg : 64.032


It's really hard to get a good avg of 12...atleast I tried.
11 in a row


----------



## Faz (Feb 4, 2009)

Restarting Bld.


----------



## VirKill (Feb 4, 2009)

*7/8 Multi BLD*

Yay....I order 4 new cube yesterday, lubricate it, do warm up Multi last night with 4/5 result

Today is the big day for me. I use 8 first scramble in weekly competition.

Result: 5/8 (first try)
Memorization was 29:26.4 minutes
Execution 12:06.1
Result : 5/8 (2 corner flipped on the second cube, 2 edge flipped on the 4th cube, and Bad DNF at 7th)

Result: 7/8 (second try, same scramble)
Execution 13:42.5
Result : 7/8 (one BAD DNF on 7th cube)

Next attempt: Do 7/7 (or 8) videotaped

Edit: Done it! Same result, 7/8 on video but the DNF is better now, two corner flipped (2nd cube). Execution is much slower (16 minutes)


----------



## martijn_cube (Feb 4, 2009)

wow. your multi skills are growing by the day. very nice result. you should try 1 hour multi blind. i think you could reach 10/10 in 1 hour.


----------



## riffz (Feb 4, 2009)

My first sub 5 solve, 4:20.56, followed by two more sub 5s.

I love BLD!


----------



## byu (Feb 5, 2009)

This is really crazy. I've had straight DNF BLD solves for the past four days. Then, out of the blue just now comes a amazing 2:36.80 solve! First sub-3. I don't know if it's considered lucky, there were two edges correct and no parity, but nothing else. I have no explanation for this. Memo was around 1 minute 15 seconds I think, I wasn't paying much attention.


----------



## martijn_cube (Feb 5, 2009)

byu said:


> This is really crazy. I've had straight DNF BLD solves for the past four days. Then, out of the blue just now comes a amazing *2:36.80* solve! First sub-3. I don't know if it's considered lucky, there were two edges correct and no parity, but nothing else. I have no explanation for this. Memo was around 1 minute 15 seconds I think, I wasn't paying much attention.


my Pb is 2:36.76  you are so close, lol


----------



## VirKill (Feb 5, 2009)

martijn_cube said:


> wow. your multi skills are growing by the day. very nice result. you should try 1 hour multi blind. i think you could reach 10/10 in 1 hour.



Thanks martin, I believe I can do 10 cubes in 1 hour. But to get 10/10, I'm not sure for now, my accuracy is not satisfied me, though


----------



## martijn_cube (Feb 5, 2009)

VirKill said:


> martijn_cube said:
> 
> 
> > wow. your multi skills are growing by the day. very nice result. you should try 1 hour multi blind. i think you could reach 10/10 in 1 hour.
> ...



just try , do 10 a bit slower then normal and see if you can do it under 1 hour.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Feb 10, 2009)

3x3x3BLD: 28,23	Scramble: B' R B2 U2 R B F2 D' U2 L R2 F2 L2 B' L' D2 L B R' F U2 B' D2 B D2
It was my first solve in over a week. The scramble is ridiculously easy for edges, the time is slow for this scramble.


----------



## martijn_cube (Feb 10, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 3x3x3BLD: 28,23	Scramble: B' R B2 U2 R B F2 D' U2 L R2 F2 L2 B' L' D2 L B R' F U2 B' D2 B D2
> It was my first solve in over a week. The scramble is ridiculously easy for edges, the time is slow for this scramble.



4 edges good 
if i look at the edges TuRBo way. i see three 3-cycle. that let's me think. maybe i can just memo the 3 different 3 cycles. that way i don't really have to remember all the pieces. just remember the setupmove and where the cycle is.

do you also use something like this ville? it seems alot easier to me.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Feb 10, 2009)

martijn_cube said:


> Ville Seppänen said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3x3BLD: 28,23	Scramble: B' R B2 U2 R B F2 D' U2 L R2 F2 L2 B' L' D2 L B R' F U2 B' D2 B D2
> ...



Not much, but it can be really helpful to memo that way.


----------



## Zava (Feb 10, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 3x3x3BLD: 28,23	Scramble: B' R B2 U2 R B F2 D' U2 L R2 F2 L2 B' L' D2 L B R' F U2 B' D2 B D2
> It was my first solve in over a week. The scramble is ridiculously easy for edges, the time is slow for this scramble.



how come I can always sub1 on your sub30 scrambles without practising bld?  52.52, on video. so easy edges, it was also good for my corners.


----------



## joey (Feb 10, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 3x3x3BLD: 28,23	Scramble: B' R B2 U2 R B F2 D' U2 L R2 F2 L2 B' L' D2 L B R' F U2 B' D2 B D2
> It was my first solve in over a week. The scramble is ridiculously easy for edges, the time is slow for this scramble.



That's not a scramble :| 32.40 :|


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 10, 2009)

joey said:


> Ville Seppänen said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3x3BLD: 28,23	Scramble: B' R B2 U2 R B F2 D' U2 L R2 F2 L2 B' L' D2 L B R' F U2 B' D2 B D2
> ...



I'm so pathetically slow. 1:59.17.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Feb 10, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 3x3x3BLD: 28,23	Scramble: B' R B2 U2 R B F2 D' U2 L R2 F2 L2 B' L' D2 L B R' F U2 B' D2 B D2
> It was my first solve in over a week. The scramble is ridiculously easy for edges, the time is slow for this scramble.



Not as good as you Ville, but I got 1:14.47. I really wanna average this.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 11, 2009)

For Ville's scramble.

[20:19:34] <Swordsman_Kirby> 44.56
[20:19:43] <Swordsman_Kirby> Should've been faster.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 11, 2009)

I know this is ridiculous, but my personal best non-lucky 3x3x3 BLD has been stuck at 1:46 since I got it in a practice solve at the first Cincinnati Open over 8 months ago. (I've had several lucky ones since then, but none non-lucky.) Well, I finally beat it!

1:37.59! Almost 10 seconds faster than my previous best!

Scramble:U R2 F L U F' L U' B' D' F' R B2 U2 R2 B2 D R F B L2 F2 D U F

This scramble is really easy for M2 edges / 3OP corners.


----------



## joey (Feb 11, 2009)

"21:34:36 <+Spef> j`ey: mike got 1:37 3x3BLD
21:34:38 <+Spef> 
21:35:30 <+j`ey> Spef: "


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 11, 2009)

joey said:


> "21:34:36 <+Spef> j`ey: mike got 1:37 3x3BLD
> 21:34:38 <+Spef>
> 21:35:30 <+j`ey> Spef: "



Thanks, guys! Who knows, maybe I'll really get a sub-1 someday? Long way to go, though.


----------



## joey (Feb 11, 2009)

I think your execution needs some work! I feel that is slowing you down.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 11, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> I know this is ridiculous, but my personal best non-lucky 3x3x3 BLD has been stuck at 1:46 since I got it in a practice solve at the first Cincinnati Open over 8 months ago. (I've had several lucky ones since then, but none non-lucky.) Well, I finally beat it!
> 
> 1:37.59! Almost 10 seconds faster than my previous best!
> 
> ...



Eh, I thought it was a pretty normal solve for M2/3OP.


----------



## joey (Feb 11, 2009)

"my personal best non-lucky 3x3x3 BLD"


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 11, 2009)

joey said:


> I think your execution needs some work! I feel that is slowing you down.



You're right - I checked my memo time on this one out of the corner of my eye and I think it was 32.xx. So even at Ville memo times, I'd still have been around 1:15 on this one.


----------



## Gparker (Feb 11, 2009)

i had my first blindsolve yesterday in 6:11.xx

i guess thats a good first time but it was easy and i use classic pochmann and like to corners were done and so was 1 edge and 1 was flipped so yea


----------



## joey (Feb 11, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > I think your execution needs some work! I feel that is slowing you down.
> ...



32.xx memo should be like 52.xx total.

Okay, talking real people, I think with 32.xx memo you should be aiming for 1:10 - 1:20 total.


----------



## onestruecolors (Feb 12, 2009)

First successful blind solve!
and first post.

L2 R D' U2 B' L R B F U B F2 R D2 U' R U2 B2 F2 D2 F R2 U2 L2 R

It took 12 minutes, but alas I had a few mistakes, couldn't remember where an edge or two went, accidentally forgot a setup move and had to undo the algorithm and redo it with the setup move!

I've pretty much spent the last few(3?) days learning how to do it, looks like it finally paid off!

I recorded it and I'm just waiting for it to upload.


----------



## joey (Feb 13, 2009)

R' L D B2 F2 R U L' D2 L D' F' U' R2 U L' B F L2 D' L2 U L D' L' 43.05


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 13, 2009)

joey said:


> R' L D B2 F2 R U L' D2 L D' F' U' R2 U L' B F L2 D' L2 U L D' L' 43.05



Wow - very nice! That was a really hard scramble for me - 2:34.53. (Pretty good time for me considering how hard the scramble was.)


----------



## cookingfat (Feb 13, 2009)

joey said:


> R' L D B2 F2 R U L' D2 L D' F' U' R2 U L' B F L2 D' L2 U L D' L' 43.05



nice, I tried and got 5:39.58 (lame I know) but I just tried out using visual memo for corners and edges and it worked.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 14, 2009)

joey said:


> R' L D B2 F2 R U L' D2 L D' F' U' R2 U L' B F L2 D' L2 U L D' L' 43.05



Meh, got a 1:01.90, too early in the morning.

Mike: I'm sure you found the corners easy: orientation can be done in one alg and the corners (minus parity) was just an H-perm on B!


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Feb 14, 2009)

40,41, 40,75, 46,41, (38,44), 41,52, 43,42, 50,64, 43,02, 42,45, (DNF), 48,47, 55,25 = *45.23 average*
Took me almost a week to beat HaiYan.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 15, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > R' L D B2 F2 R U L' D2 L D' F' U' R2 U L' B F L2 D' L2 U L D' L' 43.05
> ...



You know what? I'm so braindead with my method that it didn't even occur to me to do an H-perm for the corners. I've actually never even thought of doing that. Of course, probably part of the reason is that I wouldn't do that on big cubes because I'm not sure it's center-safe (it probably isn't).

Amazing average, Ville!


----------



## joey (Feb 15, 2009)

I just made up a new event that is similar to sleep-delayed BLD 
It's called memo-memo delayed BLD!
I scrambled cube 1, and cube 2. I then memoed cube 1, and then memoed cube 2. I then solved cube 1 and solved cube 2. So I memoed cube 2 inbetween the memo and solving of cube 1, and solved cube 1 inbetween the memo and solving of cube 2! I did it in 3:27  I think you could do this with more cubes, it would be fun 

cube 1: D' B' R L' F' D' L2 D' B' D U2 R2 D' B F' U' L' F2 R2 L' F' D' B' D2 L 
cube 2: L B L2 B2 D2 B' D' U R2 F' L R2 B' U2 B F' D U' F L2 B2 R' D2 B2 F2


----------



## KJiptner (Feb 15, 2009)

don't we call this multi-BLD, joey? At least for 2 cubes there is no diffrence.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Feb 15, 2009)

joey said:


> I just made up a new event that is similar to sleep-delayed BLD
> It's called memo-memo delayed BLD!
> I scrambled cube 1, and cube 2. I then memoed cube 1, and then memoed cube 2. I then solved cube 1 and solved cube 2. So I memoed cube 2 inbetween the memo and solving of cube 1, and solved cube 1 inbetween the memo and solving of cube 2! I did it in 3:27  I think you could do this with more cubes, it would be fun
> 
> ...



What an interesting new BLD event! I got 2:38 DNF with 2 edges flipped. :/


----------



## fanwuq (Feb 16, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > I just made up a new event that is similar to sleep-delayed BLD
> ...



Were the flipped edges on the same cube? If not, PJK might have messed with it.


----------



## happa95 (Feb 16, 2009)

1:39.24!!!! Scramble: U' L R' F L' D2 U' L' R2 U' F2 D' U B2 F D U' B2 F2 U B L R D2 F'

Someone using M2 try it.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Feb 16, 2009)

happa95 said:


> 1:39.24!!!! Scramble: U' L R' F L' D2 U' L' R2 U' F2 D' U B2 F D U' B2 F2 U B L R D2 F'
> 
> Someone using M2 try it.



I got 1:17.xx with that scramble but it was a DNF, because I forgot to flip DL.


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 17, 2009)

I got a 3:21.xx and 3:58.xx on saturday, and both were in a row! I've never had two successes in a row, or even within 5 solves of one another! the next one was a close DNF too, off by 2 flipped edges that I forgot to memo.

I dont have scrambles or exact times because my laptop died and I lost all that stuff.


----------



## joey (Feb 17, 2009)

15/02/09 08:50:07 <+DavidWoner> .3bld
15/02/09 08:50:09 <+micro501> 3x3 Scramble #17614: F2 L2 D' F' U' R' F L U F2 D R2 F' L U2 F' R' U L' B U F2 D2 U' F 
15/02/09 08:53:57 <+DavidWoner> YES 3:21.82 :d:d:d:d
15/02/09 08:54:07 <+DavidWoner> pb by 38 seconds
15/02/09 08:55:27 <+DavidWoner> .3bld
15/02/09 08:55:28 <+micro501> 3x3 Scramble #17619: L' R2 D L F2 U2 L B L' B' L2 F' R2 U2 B2 D B' F' L' B2 L2 B' U2 D2 F' 
15/02/09 09:00:13 <+DavidWoner> 3:58.27 
15/02/09 09:00:23 <+DavidWoner> I;ve never had two successes in a row before
15/02/09 09:00:37 <+DavidWoner> omg


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Feb 18, 2009)

yay, just tried David's scramble, and I got 1:18.33!!!! I'm not sure If i should count it though. Ah well, it was an awesome solve. WOAH, just tried his second scramble, and got 1:12.38!!!! OMGsh, thats, just, wow..........


----------



## McWizzle94 (Feb 18, 2009)

1:49.93 on the first scramble, and DNF on the second one. I need to practice BLD more....


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 18, 2009)

I got 1:5x on both. (I just deleted them because I was disgusted with the times.) I guess it's nice that I can now be disgusted with a sub-2 solve; that wasn't ever true until very recently, no matter how easy the scramble was.


----------



## KJiptner (Feb 19, 2009)

1:16.96 on the first 1:04.66 on the second  Awesome times for me (new method [Letterpair, M2, TuRBo]). Those were pretty easy.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 19, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> part of the reason is that I wouldn't do that on big cubes because I'm not sure it's center-safe (it probably isn't)



Do the "3x3" part of bigcube BLD last, then.


----------



## cookingfat (Feb 19, 2009)

R' D2 L D' U B F L D2 L' D2 U L D2 L' U F L B F L' B' U L2 D'

4:37.88 first ever sub-5 (memo about 2:30)

very easy scramble for edges though. Someone fast try this.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Feb 19, 2009)

3:16.36 

Good solve =) 
Memo was approximately 1:30..

Thinking about learning M2 and OP corners..


----------



## Zava (Feb 19, 2009)

wasn't sure about posting it in this sticky, but:
3x3 multi 8/9 in 1:05:49
i messed up the last memoed/first solved cube, I did a setup wrong, also I forgot how to redo it. memo around 50 minutes. I don't have any memo system, but I'm working on a new system for edges  i think it will affect my memo speed.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 19, 2009)

Zava said:


> wasn't sure about posting it in this sticky, but:
> 3x3 multi 8/9 in 1:05:49
> i messed up the last memoed/first solved cube, I did a setup wrong, also I forgot how to redo it. memo around 50 minutes. I don't have any memo system, but I'm working on a new system for edges  i think it will affect my memo speed.



VERY nice job for without a memo system. I hate to think how good you'll be once you have one.

Oh, and why would you doubt about posting in this sticky? This is exactly the type of thing this thread is for.


----------



## joey (Feb 19, 2009)

Cos he failed  (not 100%!)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 19, 2009)

joey said:


> Cos he failed  (not 100%!)



Oh, I get it now. Sorry, I'm a little slow today.


----------



## Zava (Feb 20, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Zava said:
> 
> 
> > wasn't sure about posting it in this sticky, but:
> ...



thanks Mike! 
but I think you misunderstood me a bit (or I wasn't accurate) I don't have a memo system for multi, I use my normal bld memo for it (2-3 words/edges, when put together it doesn't make any sense, and numbers-letters for corners) and my new system for edges will be like this: every edge has a subject (for example blue-white will be water, and everything related to water) so I can make up stories which make sense, so it's easyer to memorize. I hope it will work for single bld too


----------



## Scigatt (Feb 21, 2009)

This isn't a real blindfold solve, but...

First successful edges BLD(Old Pochmann). I'm not sure learn Old Pochmann or 3OP corners, though.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Feb 21, 2009)

LOL, look at this scramble: B F2 L' B2 L' R' U F2 L' R' D' U' B D' U' F L' D L2 R2 B' F' R2 D F2
I got 25.80, it's lucky.

Moar: 29.70, scramble: L2 F' D U' R' U L' R2 B L U' F U B2 F' L2 F L' R2 F2 R2 U B' R D


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 21, 2009)

Scigatt said:


> This isn't a real blindfold solve, but...
> 
> First successful edges BLD(Old Pochmann). I'm not sure learn Old Pochmann or 3OP corners, though.



It is still nice to get it correct. I so like the feeling when you finally see that youv'e done it. Now you are halfways!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 21, 2009)

*2 4BLD PB:s*

I've failed a little lately at BLD in the weekly competitions. But I still succeed sometimes. So now I did 4BLD in 16:03 (9:07).  (Blind exec in less than seven minutes is faster than what I sometimes get while looking). That was a nice result. 

But better still: inspired by our Forum hero Mike I tried multi 4BLD! And did a 2/2 in 48:56. 

I love early mornings, they are good for memo


----------



## Sir E Brum (Feb 21, 2009)

2:31.or out of nowhere. My previous best was 4:47.de.

1:00 memo 1:30 exec. 3 edges and 1 corner were solved. 1 cycle on edges, 2 on corners. Classic Pochmann.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Feb 21, 2009)

Sir E Brum said:


> 2:31.*or* out of nowhere. My previous best was 4:47.*de*.
> 
> 1:00 memo 1:30 exec. 3 edges and 1 corner were solved. 1 cycle on edges, 2 on corners. Classic Pochmann.



What does that mean?


----------



## Sir E Brum (Feb 21, 2009)

McWizzle94 said:


> Sir E Brum said:
> 
> 
> > 2:31.*or* out of nowhere. My previous best was 4:47.*de*.
> ...



Those are my variables instead of xx. I use state abbreviations.


----------



## happa95 (Feb 21, 2009)

got a lucky 1:08.xx using one of ville's lucky scrambles


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Feb 22, 2009)

36,25, 44,56, 44,72, 45,31, 34,62, 48,08, (55,14), (33,56), 42,06, 50,17, 51,64, 43,14 = 44.06 average. No DNFs


----------



## McWizzle94 (Feb 22, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 36,25, 44,56, 44,72, 45,31, 34,62, 48,08, (55,14), (33,56), 42,06, 50,17, 51,64, 43,14 = 44.06 average. No DNFs


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 22, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 36,25, 44,56, 44,72, 45,31, 34,62, 48,08, (55,14), (33,56), 42,06, 50,17, 51,64, 43,14 = 44.06 average. No DNFs



Did some saint bless you with a gift of BLD or sometin?


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Feb 22, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Ville Seppänen said:
> 
> 
> > 36,25, 44,56, 44,72, 45,31, 34,62, 48,08, (55,14), (33,56), 42,06, 50,17, 51,64, 43,14 = 44.06 average. No DNFs
> ...



He tried to sell me the gift but it was so expensive that I decided to practice instead.


----------



## byu (Feb 22, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> EmersonHerrmann said:
> 
> 
> > Ville Seppänen said:
> ...



How much did it cost?


----------



## tim (Feb 22, 2009)

byu said:


> Ville Seppänen said:
> 
> 
> > EmersonHerrmann said:
> ...



43,252,003,274,489,856,000$


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 23, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> I've failed a little lately at BLD in the weekly competitions. But I still succeed sometimes. So now I did 4BLD in 16:03 (9:07).  (Blind exec in less than seven minutes is faster than what I sometimes get while looking). That was a nice result.
> 
> But better still: inspired by our Forum hero Mike I tried multi 4BLD! And did a 2/2 in 48:56.
> 
> I love early mornings, they are good for memo



Awesome!

And I agree early mornings are good for memo, but I need to give myself at least a half hour to wake up or I'm really slow.



tim said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > Ville Seppänen said:
> ...


Made me laugh. And Ville is simply amazing - this plus the 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 BLD solves for the competition this week are just out of this world.

Ville said he's getting a 7x7x7 soon - look out for a sub-30 7x7x7 BLD someday!


----------



## dChan (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes, yes, yes, yes! 4:28.84 success! I am sorry but I do not even care if the solve was easy. It was an 8 edge cycle, 8 corner cycle, 10 edge orientation, and 6 corner orientation. So sort of easy considering I had 4 edges in place and the edge memo was easy because I could memorize in one pair and one unbroken line(I visually memorize the path of the pieces). The corner memo was similar too with the orientation of all pieces being fairly easy to memo as well.

This was the scramble: R D F L F D U F' L2 D2 U B D' U F D U2 B' F2 D B2 F' R B F2

Okey dokey. Now I need to keep getting more successful solves.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Feb 26, 2009)

37,05, (35,17), 42,22, 36,30, 39,69, (DNF), 47,95, 40,17, 40,72, 53,02, 41,38, 41,55 = *42.01*
In yo face saint!
First 5 solves gave a 37.68 average.


----------



## joey (Feb 26, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 37,05, (35,17), 42,22, 36,30, 39,69, (DNF), 47,95, 40,17, 40,72, 53,02, 41,38, 41,55 = *42.01*
> In yo face saint!
> First 5 solves gave a 37.68 average.



13:32:43 <+Spef> heh
13:32:51 <+Spef> it's not sub 40 = screwed up
13:32:52 <+Spef>


----------



## beingforitself (Feb 27, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 37,05, (35,17), 42,22, 36,30, 39,69, (DNF), 47,95, 40,17, 40,72, 53,02, 41,38, 41,55 = *42.01*
> In yo face saint!
> First 5 solves gave a 37.68 average.



yo insane finn, is your memorization method still letters for edges, visual+numbers for corners?


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Feb 27, 2009)

beingforitself said:


> Ville Seppänen said:
> 
> 
> > 37,05, (35,17), 42,22, 36,30, 39,69, (DNF), 47,95, 40,17, 40,72, 53,02, 41,38, 41,55 = *42.01*
> ...



Why wouldn't it be? and what does it matter?


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Feb 27, 2009)

24.55 on this insane scramble, it's lucky: D' R B' F R' B F2 L2 R F D' R' D' U' L2 D2 B F' R2 D' F L' D B L'


----------



## McWizzle94 (Feb 27, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 24.55 on this insane scramble, it's lucky: D' R B' F R' B F2 L2 R F D' R' D' U' L2 D2 B F' R2 D' F L' D B L'



You have got to be kidding me................


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 27, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 24.55 on this insane scramble, it's lucky: D' R B' F R' B F2 L2 R F D' R' D' U' L2 D2 B F' R2 D' F L' D B L'



Wow! Nice scramble! (And nice time!)

I got a 1:40.07. I'm so slow.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 28, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Ville Seppänen said:
> 
> 
> > 24.55 on this insane scramble, it's lucky: D' R B' F R' B F2 L2 R F D' R' D' U' L2 D2 B F' R2 D' F L' D B L'
> ...



Ha, I'm so fast!! New PB 2:13.27 (but I agree it was lucky) 
And happy to make a nice solve after 3 DNF:s in this weeks contest.

Nice Ville and Mike (even if Mike you don't think so yourself).


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 28, 2009)

Hrm. 14:26.84 BLD 

R' B2 L2 B' D2 L2 U F2 L D' U L2 D' B U D' B2 R' L2 B' D2 R D L2 D'

Where's Mike?


----------



## moogra (Feb 28, 2009)

Hmmm first successful solve. Took forever and I didn't time


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 1, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Hrm. 14:26.84 BLD
> 
> R' B2 L2 B' D2 L2 U F2 L D' U L2 D' B U D' B2 R' L2 B' D2 R D L2 D'
> 
> Where's Mike?



Is that what I think it is? feet If so, then I concede your awesomeness. That is truly amazing!

I still want to do it too someday, but I just don't have the time right now to work on it. The cube always turns on me when I don't expect it - it seems like I can only get about one out of every two algorithms/commutators correct - not nearly enough accuracy to get a whole solve right.


----------



## Feanaro (Mar 1, 2009)

Finnaly learned m2 and I now made a 3:16.25 with it.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Mar 1, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > Hrm. 14:26.84 BLD
> ...



I got really really lucky that there were no: 1) flipped edges, 2) 2-2cycles for corners, 3) no FU or BD. Oh and the parity just a J-perm with a two move setup, and corners (orientation and permutation) required no setups.

Watch out for the orientation of the cube. Since I don't use U-turns, I had to be really careful. And uh, stay very close to your cube so it doesn't do y rotations. At least with x and z you can hear it.


----------



## Gparker (Mar 2, 2009)

13:51.95	

D U' L2 R2 D2 L R D' B' D2 U R' B2 U' B2 F2 L' U' B' L' F2 L2 R' D B


my first in 10 dnfs, i memorized very slowly because i hate dnfs

EDIT::3 straight dnfs


----------



## McWizzle94 (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm starting to get back into pure freestyle solves, getting around 3 minutes and I think I'm pretty accurate, just a few mistakes here and there xD


----------



## Gparker (Mar 3, 2009)

McWizzle94 said:


> I'm starting to get back into pure freestyle solves, getting around 3 minutes and I think I'm pretty accurate, just a few mistakes here and there xD



make a video and post it 


First MULTI!! 

2/2 in about twenty minutes, i feel so proud


----------



## cookingfat (Mar 3, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Swordsman Kirby said:
> ...




what is it? give us a clue. BLDWF?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 4, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



The answer is above if you highlight the space in my quote. Good guess.


----------



## cookingfat (Mar 4, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> cookingfat said:
> 
> 
> > Swordsman Kirby said:
> ...



Ah, so my guess was right! Oh my, that's impressive Tim. I probably couldn't even sub-20min WF while looking, but I've never tried really.


----------



## Bake (Mar 4, 2009)

3:22,27
L U' L2 R2 B2 D' U L R2 F' D2 U F2 D' B2 F2 L' B' F U' F' U' L' R2 U

I average about 4 mins (1 week doing BLD) this scramble was really easy. I use M2/Old pochmann


----------



## McWizzle94 (Mar 5, 2009)

Bake said:


> 3:22,27
> L U' L2 R2 B2 D' U L R2 F' D2 U F2 D' B2 F2 L' B' F U' F' U' L' R2 U
> 
> I average about 4 mins (1 week doing BLD) this scramble was really easy. I use M2/Old pochmann



I got a 1:16.59 (M2 + 3-cycle =]). I don't think it was that easy, but it flowed nicely.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Mar 5, 2009)

Woo-hoo!!!!
59.34 BLD solve totally non lucky besides for just 2 solved corners and that was it! 
just did it now up at 2:30 am on a school night practicing some BLD since I haven't done any in the LOOOOOOOONGEST TIME!
Not pb but I am just SO HAPPY! SUB-1 again for once in a lifetime is BEAUTIFUL! 

scramble: F D2 R2 U' R' F2 U' R F L2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U' L' F' D' L' D2 R' D L' U2


----------



## happa95 (Mar 5, 2009)

I took an average of 10 of my corner memo and I averaged 13 seconds.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 5, 2009)

I did a BLD on my mini cube ^_^ (It's about 4.5cm, just big enough to comfortably do slice moves.) The time was 3:38.71, but that's normal for me. Whee!


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Mar 5, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> Ah, so my guess was right! Oh my, that's impressive Tim. I probably couldn't even sub-20min WF while looking, but I've never tried really.



It really helps when you average 1:20 on speed wf.


----------



## Aub227 (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey Derrick, thanks for the "friendly" scramble. I just tried it and hit a 1:16 (about 24 sec memo). Not my best, but pretty good considering I've got 12 beers in me. haha  need to work on execution... way too slow and too many pauses. My freestyle is extremely poor... need to work on my commutators. 

Peace, 
Auburn

scramble: F D2 R2 U' R' F2 U' R F L2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U' L' F' D' L' D2 R' D L' U2


----------



## MarcusStuhr (Mar 6, 2009)

God, how fast everyone has gotten O.O


----------



## KJiptner (Mar 6, 2009)

way too fast


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Mar 6, 2009)

Aub227 said:


> Hey Derrick, thanks for the "friendly" scramble. I just tried it and hit a 1:16 (about 24 sec memo). Not my best, but pretty good considering I've got 12 beers in me. haha  need to work on execution... way too slow and too many pauses. My freestyle is extremely poor... need to work on my commutators.
> 
> Peace,
> Auburn
> ...



47.58 o_o Absolutely wicked scramble.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Mar 6, 2009)

3 Min 27 Sec, and memorization is constantly below 1 Min


----------



## byu (Mar 6, 2009)

New BLD PB!
54.80 seconds. Memo was sub-20, which I don't get very often. This was a non-lucky solve. However, my averages aver VERY inconsistent, the solve before this was a 2:xx.xx


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Mar 7, 2009)

byu said:


> New BLD PB!
> 54.80 seconds. Memo was sub-20, which I don't get very often. This was a non-lucky solve. However, my averages aver VERY inconsistent, the solve before this was a 2:xx.xx



scramble???


----------



## martijn_cube (Mar 7, 2009)

byu said:


> New BLD PB!
> 54.80 seconds. Memo was sub-20, which I don't get very often. This was a non-lucky solve. However, my averages aver VERY inconsistent, the solve before this was a 2:xx.xx



wow that's very good.
And funny to see that you had a 35 sec bld Solve. and your normal speed avg is 36 sec. so you can solve the cube bld and normal at the same speed


----------



## byu (Mar 7, 2009)

martijn_cube said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > New BLD PB!
> ...



My average is 20-25 seconds, not 36. I don't know the scramble unfortunately because I used cubetimer which doesn't keep scrambles.


----------



## martijn_cube (Mar 7, 2009)

byu said:


> martijn_cube said:
> 
> 
> > byu said:
> ...



ow ok, wel i checked your official times. but 35 sec bld exec is still very impressive to me. i'm learning TuRBo right now and i hope to get a 35 sec exec once. still have to learn all the corner algs.


----------



## byu (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm not bothering with those, I just need practice with commutators. I use TuRBo edges and a mixture of old pochmann and TuRBo corners (depending on the case)

By the way, that 36 second average was extremely HORRIBLE. My cube popped on each of the 5 solves, and on one of them, the edge flew into the audience and I had to crawl under the table, get the edge, and put it back into the cube, make one last R2 move, and then stop the timer (otherwise it would have been sub-20, for that solve, I got an OLL skip)


----------



## JustinJ (Mar 8, 2009)

Today I got a success in competition! One of only three people to get one, so I got third


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 8, 2009)

Yalow said:


> Today I got a success in competition! One of only three people to get one, so I got third



congrats 
I wish I could have competed in BLD, Joe's winning time was over 3 mins >_<


----------



## blah (Mar 8, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> the DNF princess?



Just noticed that 

Who's the queen?


----------



## dChan (Mar 8, 2009)

Yesterday, while traveling, I decided to do some blindfold solves in the car without timing myself and got 3 in row out of 5 solved. Today, I challenged myself to keep doing a BLD average until I got 2 DNFs and got this:

Statistics for 03-08-2009 15:55:58

Cubes Solved: 4/6
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 5:09.90
Standard Deviation: 40.02
Best Time: 4:31.44
Worst Time: 6:16.91
Individual Times:
1.	4:59.51	R' D R' F R B' F' D U2 F2 L' R D L R2 D F2 D' R U2 L' R2 D2 L' R
2.	6:16.91	B' F' D2 U R2 B' L' U B2 F2 R' F' D U L2 D' U' B R2 D2 L2 D2 U2 F U2
3.	4:31.44	F D R D U2 R2 U L' R2 U' R B2 F2 D2 R2 D' U2 B2 F L U' B2 L2 B R'
4.	DNF	L R2 U2 B2 D2 U' L2 R2 D L D U2 F L R D2 B' L' F' L' U R B F' R'
5.	4:51.73	B' F2 U' L' D' U2 F2 D B' F2 L F' L2 F' D U' L' D' U B L U2 B U B
6.	DNF	B' R' B L2 R2 B L R2 F' D' U2 B D2 F' L' R' B' F R2 B' F' D' U2 B' R2

Not the best of times but at least the accuracy is starting to improve. Oh, the four solve DNF was only an R Z-perm R' away from being solved and the 6th DNF had 3 corners cycled the wrong way and an edge parity.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 8, 2009)

blah said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > the DNF princess?
> ...


Who's the king?


----------



## qqwref (Mar 8, 2009)

Matyas of course XD

I think the prince would be Dan Beyer. At a competition in 2007 he attempted 3 3BLD solves, 2 4BLD solves, a 5BLD solve, and an 8-cube multiBLD. He DNFed every single cube :O (yes, a 0/8 multi)


----------



## byu (Mar 9, 2009)

I learned all the R2 corner algs today! Tried a solve with M2/R2 failure because I forgot that I have to shoot to the opposite every odd-numbered piece in the R slice


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 9, 2009)

On an unrelated note: someone should go into competition with say, 20 or 30 cubes, they should memo like, 1 or 2 of them only and act like they memorized all of them. They would get like 1/30 haha


----------



## qqwref (Mar 9, 2009)

Except that's just a DNF. You could never pull it off at the competitions in my area, either, because there's NO way the judges would consider scrambling 20 or 30 cubes unless they knew you were good enough to pull it off.

Also, fake memo is SO boring.


----------



## tim (Mar 9, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> On an unrelated note: someone should go into competition with say, 20 or 30 cubes, they should memo like, 1 or 2 of them only and act like they memorized all of them. They would get like 1/30 haha



Great idea. Seriously, great idea...


----------



## Gparker (Mar 10, 2009)

6:11.78

Ridiculously easy scramble

L2 R' D U' F' D2 U L2 R2 D2 U2 L2 B2 U B' F' D2 U' L2 R2 U2 R2 B F2 L2 F'


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 10, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Except that's just a DNF. You could never pull it off at the competitions in my area, either, because there's NO way the judges would consider scrambling 20 or 30 cubes unless they knew you were good enough to pull it off.
> 
> Also, fake memo is SO boring.



Yes, true, but I'm sure it would be kinda fun  I know! Someone should do 2 cube BLD but use speedsolve memo  Slow memo, fast execution...maybe it could work if you practiced it


----------



## byu (Mar 10, 2009)

Gparker said:


> 6:11.78
> 
> Ridiculously easy scramble
> 
> L2 R' D U' F' D2 U L2 R2 D2 U2 L2 B2 U B' F' D2 U' L2 R2 U2 R2 B F2 L2 F'



Tried the scramble.

57.03

First success with M2/R2, and it was my second attempt (first one was a complete failure). I don't know if M2/R2 is just really fast, or if this scramble was just way too easy. Probably both.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 10, 2009)

blah said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > the DNF princess?
> ...


 I wasn't even refering to bld. I've had a total of 5 DNF's in 3x3x3 speed in the last 3 competitions I've been to. >_< 
I have to stop rushing G and N perms...and fumbling U perms.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Mar 10, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Except that's just a DNF. You could never pull it off at the competitions in my area, either, because there's NO way the judges would consider scrambling 20 or 30 cubes unless they knew you were good enough to pull it off.
> 
> Also, fake memo is SO boring.


<3<3<3<3


byu said:


> Gparker said:
> 
> 
> > 6:11.78
> ...



Wow, that's pretty fast with M2/R2... can you upload some vids or something?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 10, 2009)

byu said:


> Gparker said:
> 
> 
> > 6:11.78
> ...



I think you're going to win the race to sub-2 today. That was ridiculous. It's not even that easy of a scramble. A little easy, but certainly not that easy.


----------



## Gparker (Mar 10, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > Gparker said:
> ...



well it was fast for me with M2/old pochmann, and like 4 edges are done and one is flipped, then theres the corner that is twisted. i was slow on it because im not that good at blind

@byu:your welcome  and you are going to win that race, but it sure made me motivated to start practicing blind again


----------



## byu (Mar 10, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > Gparker said:
> ...



Truthfully, I rushed my execution because I knew it was a easy scramble, and my edges take the longest (solving one edge takes longer than solving one corner). I was amazed by this time.

I've gotten two sub-minutes so far, and both are occurring randomly and without warning. Then I also get a 4:xx sometimes, and then I usually get a 2:xx.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Mar 11, 2009)

46,02, 36,26, 42,73, 45,30, 39,66, (DNF), 45,47, 36,70, (28,91), 41,34, 33,47, 40,52 = *40.75*

If I didn't make a mistake on the DNF I would've had sub40 average. >_>

Edit: 8:40.80 5x5x5BLD

Edit2: 4:14.03 4x4x4BLD


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 11, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 46,02, 36,26, 42,73, 45,30, 39,66, (DNF), 45,47, 36,70, (28,91), 41,34, 33,47, 40,52 = *40.75*
> 
> If I didn't make a mistake on the DNF I would've had sub40 average. >_>
> 
> ...



Uh oh, Ville's practicing again. Awesome job, Ville!


----------



## tim (Mar 11, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Ville Seppänen said:
> 
> 
> > 46,02, 36,26, 42,73, 45,30, 39,66, (DNF), 45,47, 36,70, (28,91), 41,34, 33,47, 40,52 = *40.75*
> ...



*looking at the times* I don't think he has ever stopped.


----------



## Gparker (Mar 11, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 46,02, 36,26, 42,73, 45,30, 39,66, (DNF), 45,47, 36,70, (28,91), 41,34, 33,47, 40,52 = *40.75*
> 
> If I didn't make a mistake on the DNF I would've had sub40 average. >_>
> 
> ...



when are you going to beat the WR again? you should crush your old one


----------



## Gparker (Mar 11, 2009)

new pb blind very non-lucky, nothing was in the right place or misoriented

6:08.97

F' D B F' U2 F R B2 F2 L D U' B' R2 D B L2 R' D2 R' B2 D R2 B F2

M2,oldpochmann kills


----------



## byu (Mar 13, 2009)

YES!

new PB for bld

U2 F2 L U2 L2 R' B' D2 U2 L F R2 F' U' B2 F2 D2 F L2 F L2 D' R2 F' D

55.90

It's not lucky if only one edge and one corner are correct right?

M2/R2 is the best!


----------



## happa95 (Mar 13, 2009)

56.69 lucky. like 3 edges solved.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 13, 2009)

Yes!!!! Finally I broke my string of 10 big cube BLD DNFs! I got a 9:35.19 on the first 4x4x4 BLD this week (I DNFed the second one), and then for the third one I got *7:45.31*! My first ever sub-8! Woohoo!!!!! I've been waiting so long for it - I thought I might never get it.

@byu: Yes, it's not lucky. Amazing - you've already got a legitimate sub-1 solve! You're unofficially world-class now! (Now you need to make it official at a competition. )


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 13, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> ... and then for the third one I got *7:45.31*! My first ever sub-8! Woohoo!!!!!  I've been waiting so long for it - I thought I might never get it.



Congrats Mike! As hard as you work for it, you really deserve this milestone! I don't think it'll be long before you're averaging sub-8 ;-)

Chris


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 13, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > ... and then for the third one I got *7:45.31*! My first ever sub-8! Woohoo!!!!! I've been waiting so long for it - I thought I might never get it.
> ...



Thanks so much, Chris! That means especially much coming from you!


----------



## Faz (Mar 15, 2009)

2x2 speedbld.

Average: 13.86
Standard Deviation: 0.00
Best Time: 8.05
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	15.81+	F2 U2 R' U R U2 R' F2 U' F U2 F U F U2 R F U R U' F2 U' F2 U' R
2.	(DNF)	F2 U' R F R2 U2 R U2 F2 R' F' U' F' U' F' R' U' F2 R' U' R2 U2 R2 U' R
3.	12.78	U' F2 U' R2 U R' F' R F U R' F U2 R U F' R U F R2 F2 U2 F' R2 U2
4.	(8.05)	U F U2 F U2 R2 F R U2 F2 U2 R' U' F' U' R U2 F' R2 F' U' R' F R' U
5.	12.98+	U' R' U' F2 U2 R' U R' U' R F R U' F' R2 U F U2 R F' R' F' U R F

Average: 14.89
Standard Deviation: 3.00
Best Time: 8.84+
Worst Time: 25.31+
Individual Times:
1.	16.08	U R F2 R U R' F' U2 R' F U' R' U2 R2 U2 R' U F U R' U' R F R2 F'
2.	(25.31+)	F' U R2 F2 U' F R' F U2 R F2 R2 F U2 F2 U' F R' F2 U' R F U F U'
3.	15.91+	R' U' R F' R2 U' R F' U2 R' U' R' F2 R' F R F U R2 U F' U' F2 R2 U
4.	18.48	F U' F2 R' U' R' F2 R' F' U2 F U2 F U2 R2 U F' U F' R' F U' F2 R U'
5.	12.53	U2 F' U' R' U' R2 F2 U' R' F R F R' U' F2 U' F2 U2 F' R2 F2 U F' U F
6.	15.23+	U R U F' U' F' R F' U F U2 F2 R2 F' U2 R2 F' R U R' F' U F2 R2 U
7.	(8.84+)	U' F2 U R2 F2 U2 F' R F' R2 F' U F2 R U F2 R' F' U2 F R U F' R' F
8.	20.34+	U F R U2 F' U2 F2 R2 U' R F' R2 U2 R2 U' F' U F U F2 U' R' U' F' U'
9.	9.09+	F' U' F2 U' R F' R' F' R' U2 F' R F U' R F U F2 U R U2 R F2 U F'
10.	14.86+	U2 F U' R F2 U' R' U2 F2 U' F' U2 R' U' F2 R2 U F R2 U2 F' R2 U2 R' F'
11.	13.28	U' R F' U R2 U2 R U2 F' R2 F R U F' U R F2 U' R U' R2 U2 R2 F2 U'
12.	13.08	R2 U' R F2 R F2 R' F2 U' F2 R' F U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F U' R2 F U' R' U2 R'

Anyone want a video?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 15, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> 2x2 speedbld.
> 
> Average: 13.86
> Standard Deviation: 0.00
> ...



Yes.

That's amazing. I'm astonished that you can do it that reliably.

Oh, and I'd also like to mention that I got a nice near-success at the end of my birthday: 3x3x3 multi - 9/10, 50:59.40 (32:26). Just 2 edges flipped on cube 6 - I memorized the wrong sticker on a piece.


----------



## Faz (Mar 15, 2009)

Mike - Speedbld 2x2 is very reliable. I get 2-3 move first sides , then see the oll, then pbl.

Video of 3 solves is uploading.


----------



## byu (Mar 15, 2009)

I always get mixed up. Is speedbld solving the cube using a normal non-BLD method, or is it execution only timing?


----------



## Faz (Mar 15, 2009)

It is just like normal Bld, except you use your normal speed method.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 15, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Yes!!!! Finally I broke my string of 10 big cube BLD DNFs! I got a 9:35.19 on the first 4x4x4 BLD this week (I DNFed the second one), and then for the third one I got *7:45.31*! My first ever sub-8! Woohoo!!!!! I've been waiting so long for it - I thought I might never get it.
> 
> @byu: Yes, it's not lucky. Amazing - you've already got a legitimate sub-1 solve! You're unofficially world-class now! (Now you need to make it official at a competition. )



Aha, missed this. What a birthday present!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Faz (Mar 15, 2009)

Here ya go mike.






1.18.52+R2 U2 F2 U' F R' U' R F U F U F2 R F R F2 R2 F2 R2 U R' F R' U
2.14.77+F2 R' F2 U2 F R2 U2 F U R F' R2 F R F R F R' F2 U F2 U R' F2 U2
3.9.24+U R' U F U' R U R2 F R U F U' F R' U R' F U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U F'

Using ortega/cll/lbl

PS: If you want a really fast solve - just ask.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 15, 2009)

Haha, all +2s? Because you didn't bother to memo AUF?


----------



## Gparker (Mar 15, 2009)

avg of 5

Statistics for 03-15-2009 13:34:44

Cubes Solved: 3/5
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 7:54.16
Standard Deviation: 2:19.40
Best Time: 4:52.56
Worst Time: 10:31.39
Individual Times:
1.	10:31.39	L' U' B2 F' L2 D' U F' U' L' R2 B2 L R B2 D2 B D' U2 F' L' R D2 R' D'
2.	DNF	D U' L' R2 U F2 L B' D' L' R' F R' F' U2 B' F' D U F2 R' D' L R' F'
3.	DNF	L' R' F' D' U2 F2 L F' L' F L' B L R U L R' B2 F2 L2 D2 U' L2 F2 R
4.	8:18.53	L2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D' R B F2 U' F2 L2 R2 D U' B F2 L R F L2 U' B U B2
5.	4:52.56	B2 D B F2 L' R2 D2 B F' L' R D L2 R2 F2 L D' U2 L' D' U2 B' L B2 D2


first time ever doing a nonstop average of 5, and a new PB! sub 5!!! oh and the first one was really hard so i went slow


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 15, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Haha, all +2s? Because you didn't bother to memo AUF?



Funny. Nice way to take advantage of the rules. It's pretty clear you're not even trying to bother to memo AUF. And if it makes you consistent, why not? I think it's great that you can be that consistent. Nice job!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 15, 2009)

L2 R' D U' F' D2 U L2 R2 D2 U2 L2 B2 U B' F' D2 U' L2 R2 U2 R2 B F2 L2 F'
First recorded BLD success


----------



## McWizzle94 (Mar 16, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Oh, and I'd also like to mention that I got a nice near-success at the end of my birthday: 3x3x3 multi - 9/10, 50:59.40 (32:26). Just 2 edges flipped on cube 6 - I memorized the wrong sticker on a piece.



Happy Birthday Mike!!!


----------



## Faz (Mar 16, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Haha, all +2s? Because you didn't bother to memo AUF?
> ...



I think that the WCA may change these rules


----------



## mande (Mar 16, 2009)

3x3 BLD PB (non lucky): 2:27:34 (1:04:15)
I didn't realize lubing my cube would make such a difference in my execution speed!


----------



## cookingfat (Mar 16, 2009)

mande said:


> 3x3 BLD PB (non lucky): 2:27:34 (1:04:15)
> I didn't realize lubing my cube would make such a difference in my execution speed!



I know, I just cleaned and lubed my cube and just got a PB of 4:08.xx (2nd scramble in the weekly comp) 

I just trusted my memo 1st time and went for it and it paid off. I hope I can get faster, it might be time to learn M2 for edges.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 18, 2009)

3x3 BLD PB! 

*3:02.46*

Learning M2 ATM.. gonna learn either R2 or OP for corners soon. Right now I use a kind of bad method that I don't know what it's called..


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 20, 2009)

Finally tried a few solves after months without practice.

Corners only: about 30s memo, 50s execution
Edges only: about 50s memo, 40s execution
Corners are a lot worse, but edges are ok.


----------



## ManuK (Mar 20, 2009)

Got my first BLD solve of 7:53. (after practising the corners and edges separately for two solves) !!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 20, 2009)

ManuK said:


> Got my first BLD solve of 7:53. (after practising the corners and edges separately for two solves) !!



Congratulations! Nice feeling, is it not?


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 20, 2009)

ManuK said:


> Got my first BLD solve of 7:53. (after practising the corners and edges separately for two solves) !!



That's fast for a first solve! Great job!


----------



## ManuK (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks. It felt great; I had been postponing this for a long time.I was using M2 for edge with classic pochmann for corners.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 21, 2009)

I just got 2:42.00 on 3x3 BLD!  but I counted it as lucky since 3 corners and 1 edge where solves and one edge was also permuted but oriented incorrectly.

Oh well. Really nice solve! 

Learning M2 Old Pochmann atm


----------



## Gparker (Mar 21, 2009)

sleep delayed BLD success


----------



## Micael (Mar 21, 2009)

4/4 multi (34:27.xx). Those well juxtaposed and solved cubes were so beautiful when I open my eyes.

Thanks to practice, I begin to feel safe with M2/R2 execution.


----------



## Zava (Mar 21, 2009)

solved a Void cube blindfolded in 2:23.41 (not sure about the .41) 
Olivér Nagy has it on video, maybe he'll upload it.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 22, 2009)

3x3x3 multiBLD:
*10/10 = 10 points, 54:14.99* (34:40 memorization)

For this week's online competition. I finally got one all the way! And I even got it on video. Unfortunately, it will probably be at least another week before I'll have time to upload it, because I need all my spare time to practice for the Ohio Open.

The bad news now is that I'll have to hit 2 in a row now in order to preserve my perfect competition record with multi.  (I'm not planning to try multi again before the competition.) For Nationals, I peaked at the perfect time. This time, it might have been too early...


----------



## byu (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice Mike!

I want to try this, but I only have 2 cubes.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 22, 2009)

byu said:


> Nice Mike!
> 
> I want to try this, but I only have 2 cubes.



 When I was preparing for the US Nationals last year, I kept taking trips to Target every couple of weeks and bought two or three storebought cubes at a time. I'm sure they were amazed at the sudden increase in Rubik's cube sales at that particular store.


----------



## byu (Mar 22, 2009)

How much do cubes cost at your local Target? For me they are $12, which is more than a DIY, but you have to include shipping from online, and tax from the store, so I would probably just get a DIY.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Mar 22, 2009)

our Walmart has them for like 8-9.

DX diys have no shipping and are like 7...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 22, 2009)

Yeah, it probably didn't make sense, but what would happen is it would come time for me to do my next multi, and I would realize the day before, "Oops - I don't have enough cubes". So I needed them immediately, so I had no choice - I had to dash to the store and buy some more. So now I have a whole bunch of storebought cubes. It's okay, though - most of them are pretty good (about 5 of them are really bad, but that leaves me with 10 good ones still).


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Mar 22, 2009)

Chris's 4x4BLD WR kinda scared me a bit, so I felt like practicing. First solve: 3:26.39(1:35). Sub2 execution! It had 11 pieces solved so it should be nonlucky. I lost the scramble but I remember centers and edges. Centers were 2 5-cycles and 3 2-cycles. Edges were 5-cycle, 2-cycle, 3-cycle and 11-cycle.


----------



## KJiptner (Mar 22, 2009)

YESSSSSS  I finally solved the 5x5 Blindfolded in 29:43.73. I went really slow on memo and execution and I was shivering all the time. Big BLD-attempts always scare me somehow.


----------



## Gparker (Mar 22, 2009)

very nice Kai

average of 20 coming soon. i was supposed to do it last night but i was to tired


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 22, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> Chris's 4x4BLD WR kinda scared me a bit, so I felt like practicing. First solve: 3:26.39(1:35). Sub2 execution! It had 11 pieces solved so it should be nonlucky. I lost the scramble but I remember centers and edges. Centers were 2 5-cycles and 3 2-cycles. Edges were 5-cycle, 2-cycle, 3-cycle and 11-cycle.


Wow! I hope Chris can keep improving, so we can see battles for a long time to come between you two. Very very amazing - good job, Ville!



KJiptner said:


> YESSSSSS  I finally solved the 5x5 Blindfolded in 29:43.73. I went really slow on memo and execution and I was shivering all the time. Big BLD-attempts always scare me somehow.



Awesome! Congratulations, Kai! (By the way, the secret to big cubes BLD is just to do lots and lots of them. Then you stop being scared of them - you figure you've missed a million of them already, so what's another DNF anyway?  And then since you're no longer scared of them, you get more successes.)


----------



## Jacco (Mar 23, 2009)

When I woke up today I decided to try a 4x4 BLD (which I haven't done in a loooong time). 20:41.23 which is a personal best, I even had to go back 6 edges because I made an execution mistake, but it's great to have a succesful one after such a long time of non-4x4blinding.


----------



## Bob (Mar 23, 2009)

3rd place 2 weeks in a row. and i'm 5 for my last 5 in competition.


----------



## Faz (Mar 24, 2009)

7. 1:55.00 D U' B' D2 U L' B' F' R F R' D2 U L' D2 B2 R' D2 F' L B D' U' L' F2

HEHE.

1000th post.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 24, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> 7. 1:55.00 D U' B' D2 U L' B' F' R F R' D2 U L' D2 B2 R' D2 F' L B D' U' L' F2
> 
> HEHE.
> 
> 1000th post.



Now that was a worthy 1000th post. Congratulations!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 24, 2009)

*5x5x5 BLD: 13:59.37* (7:19 memorization).

I'm so sad - it had 19 pieces solved: 16 centers, 2 wings, and 1 corner. So it's just over 20% solved - lucky. So it doesn't count as a new personal best.


----------



## Gparker (Mar 24, 2009)

first speed bld  i lost the scramble so i cant do the whole backtrack and the time was 25.95

thank you lucas for that awsome tutorial on your sight


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Mar 24, 2009)

Exactly what Joey said.


----------



## joey (Mar 24, 2009)

Mike!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 24, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> *5x5x5 BLD: 13:59.37* (7:19 memorization).
> 
> I'm so sad - it had 19 pieces solved: 16 centers, 2 wings, and 1 corner. So it's just over 20% solved - lucky. So it doesn't count as a new personal best.



Sub-14, wow!!! 16 centers can happen also at a comp


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 25, 2009)

YES!!! I finally did the 4x4 BLD, in about 45 minutes (didn't time).

I'm sooooooo happy 

(I sound like Derrick right now, don't I?)


----------



## Faz (Mar 25, 2009)

7. 1:35.36 B2 F2 R' D2 L2 R' F' D2 F U2 F' L2 R D2 U' L R2 B2 F' R U' L R D' F wow.... easy corners.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 25, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> YES!!! I finally did the 4x4 BLD, in about 45 minutes (didn't time).
> 
> I'm sooooooo happy
> 
> (I sound like Derrick right now, don't I?)



Congratulations!!!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks, it's a great feeling to finally have done it, after about 20 DNF's!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 25, 2009)

If only today were Sunday...

*5x5x5 BLD:*
14:56.97 (7:53)
15:28.27 (8:19)
DNF (15:23.33, 7:43)

The third one was off by just 2 centrals - I forgot to flip them. It had all parities and just 7 centers and 3 wings solved, so it was a quite difficult one.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Mar 25, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> If only today were Sunday...
> 
> *5x5x5 BLD:*
> 14:56.97 (7:53)
> ...



wow! that is amazing mike. Great job!!!! I hope to get my first 4x4 bld soon. well done!!!!!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 29, 2009)

4x4 BLD 17:28.41!!!!!!! WH00t!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 29, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> 4x4 BLD 17:28.41!!!!!!! WH00t!



Nice!!


----------



## rubiks99 (Mar 29, 2009)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLXNAS8Xje8


----------



## happa95 (Mar 29, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> 7. 1:35.36 B2 F2 R' D2 L2 R' F' D2 F U2 F' L2 R D2 U' L R2 B2 F' R U' L R D' F wow.... easy corners.



1:24.43


----------



## happa95 (Mar 29, 2009)

Statistics for 03-29-2009 12:23:09

Cubes Solved: 5/5
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 1:32.43
Standard Deviation: 17.28
Best Time: 1:13.11
Worst Time: 2:02.99
Individual Times:
1.	1:27.82	B2 U B2 L2 D2 U' B F' R2 B' F R2 U2 B2 F' L2 B F' R' D U2 L' R' B' L2
2.	1:37.56	L R B' F' D' R D U' B' F D' U' B' F R' U B' L' R D' U2 L' R B2 F'
3.	1:13.11	B2 F' D2 L' R U2 B F2 D2 U F2 L2 R' B F2 D2 B' F2 D' B' D' U B F2 U2
4.	2:02.99	R B' F' U B2 F' R' F' L2 U2 B2 L' U2 L R' B2 F' L2 R B2 F' U L2 D' U2
5.	1:20.66	F' D' U2 B' R F U2 R F' D B D' U R' D2 U2 L U2 R' F D' L R2 F2 D


----------



## McWizzle94 (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm beginning to get really accurate with pure freestyle now. Now I just need to speed it up.


----------



## Bob (Mar 31, 2009)

3rd place for 3 straight competitions (the streak ended at 6 solves, though)


----------



## Gparker (Apr 3, 2009)

Will get sub 4 average soon.

8.	3:35.83	D2 R' B2 F L' F' D2 B2 F L2 B2 L2 F' D R' D U2 L' R B D' B F2 L' R2



EDIT: solve after that

10.	3:27.78(DNF)	B' D2 L2 R' D U' B' L2 D U B' F D' U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U' R' D' L2 R2 D' L'


I can so sub 4 i think! will do average later


----------



## rahulkadukar (Apr 3, 2009)

Finally got a Sub 2


----------



## mande (Apr 5, 2009)

3/3 Multi: 20:17 (12:39)
1st success on my third go at 3 cubes 
(Previous two were 1/3 and barely under 30 minutes)


----------



## ManuK (Apr 5, 2009)

Congrats, Mande.
What is your memo method(same for normal BLD too?)?


----------



## Gparker (Apr 6, 2009)

I was trying for accuracy and STILL sub 5  im usaully sub 4(i forgot to post that here!), but l like accuracy too 

Statistics for 04-05-2009 21:35:11

Cubes Solved: 5/7
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 4:32.08
Standard Deviation: 38.45
Best Time: 3:34.39
Worst Time: 5:34.34
Individual Times:
1.	4:19.77	B2 D U2 B' R2 D2 U2 F' U' F' L' U2 L2 R B' F' D' L' F2 D' U' L2 R D2 F
2.	DNF	L R2 D U2 L' F' L R' U2 B2 R B U2 L2 R' D U2 B2 F D U2 B F U' R'
3.	5:34.34	B F U' B' F L' R F2 D2 U L2 R' D2 F2 L' B2 F L2 F R F2 D' L2 F R2
4.	DNF	D' U' F2 U' F2 L2 R2 D2 F D U' L2 R2 F2 D U2 R F U2 L2 R2 U2 B2 L' R
5.	3:34.39	D2 U B F L' F' R' F' U L' U' R B F' D' L' R' F2 R' B' F D2 U' R2 U
6.	4:34.20	D' B' F' L' R2 F D2 U' B F D U' R B F' L2 B' F' L R' D U' B L2 R'
7.	4:37.70	U L' R B2 F2 L R F2 L2 R D' U' R D2 B F2 L2 B' F R' U L D2 F2 D


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 6, 2009)

2/2 Multi-BLD 30:11.78 DDDD


----------



## mande (Apr 6, 2009)

ManuK said:


> Congrats, Mande.
> What is your memo method(same for normal BLD too?)?



Sort of...in normal BLD i memo visual corners, whereas i use letter corner pairs for multi. Next aim : 4/4!


----------



## Rosson91 (Apr 6, 2009)

I got a 1:46.66!


----------



## Gparker (Apr 6, 2009)

Statistics for 04-06-2009 16:07:22

Cubes Solved: 3/3
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 1:24.74
Standard Deviation: 7.17
Best Time: 1:17.80
Worst Time: 1:34.62
Individual Times:
1.	1:17.80	D2 F D' B F' U2 B D2 B2 L2 B2 D U2 R F' D' R' F2 L F2 R2 U' B L' R'
2.	1:34.62	D' L R' B' F D' U' F' L U2 L2 R' B2 F' U F' D R' F' L U B' F R B2
3.	1:21.80	B U' L2 B R2 B U2 B2 U F U L' R2 D2 L' R2 D U2 B D2 U' R2 F2 D F


This was for EXECUTION ONLY. I want someone to tell me if its good or not because i don't know if it is. I hope its not bad. I use M2/old pochmann and sub 2 or even sub 3 does not look possible for me right now. my memo is about 2 minutes so i need to know what i need to work on.

Thanks in advance 



EDIT: I didnt want to double post but. SUB 3:30!!!! i dont know if it was lucky, just easy, im starting to use part visual and letters for edges instead of full letters

4.	3:27.61	U2 L2 B D' U B F' L2 R2 B' L' B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 L' R' D U2 R2 D2 U' B2 U2

and i finished 4 solves in a row, during an average


Statistics for 04-06-2009 19:09:48

Cubes Solved: 4/4
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 3:59.49
Standard Deviation: 36.89
Best Time: 3:26.83
Worst Time: 4:57.03
Individual Times:
1.	4:57.03	B2 F' D2 F D2 U' B2 F' D' U' L2 B' F2 R F R2 B L' R B2 R2 B2 L' F R
2.	3:26.83	B2 F' D L2 D2 R' U' L F L' D2 B' F' D' B' R D' U L' R' D2 R U2 L2 D'
3.	4:06.48	B2 F2 L2 R' D R D U2 F' R B2 F' D2 F L2 D' U' L2 R B2 F' U' B2 F' D2
4.	3:27.61	U2 L2 B D' U B F' L2 R2 B' L' B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 L' R' D U2 R2 D2 U' B2 U2


2 sub 3;30s!!!!!!!!! this is so awsome! i cant wait till sub 3!!!!!!!!!D)))))


----------



## Gparker (Apr 7, 2009)

45.95 for edges only.  that is so awsome. i used visual  i think i can start using it now. i need ALOT more practice



EDIT: gosh double post  but today is a good day for me


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 7, 2009)

yay, 5:17 2 cube multiBLD. 2/2. I'm very happy about this, and am certain that i can do a 3 cube multi. First try in a while.


----------



## toast (Apr 7, 2009)

Finally, first BLD solve, 5:40.52.
~3 minutes memo.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 7, 2009)

toast said:


> Finally, first BLD solve, 5:40.52.
> ~3 minutes memo.



Congratulations! Feels great doesn't it? 

That's really fast for a first solve! Mine was around 8 minutes I think.


----------



## ManuK (Apr 7, 2009)

@toast ,
That is amazingly fast for a first solve.(Though part of your speed can be attributed to your normal 3x3 speed). It took me 6 BLD solves to get even sub-6.What is the method you are using?


----------



## zooyorkcity (Apr 7, 2009)

Hello, if there is anyone out there in NYC who can solve a photo cube really fast, please contact me: [email protected]

I can pay a little bit for you to do it on film. We can show just your hands (no face). I have been putting up a wanted craigslists ad for months with no luck. I just found this forum, maybe someone here can help out if you are in NYC (or know anyone around here)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## zooyorkcity (Apr 7, 2009)

doing it blindfolded would be a plus!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 7, 2009)

toast said:


> Finally, first BLD solve, 5:40.52.
> ~3 minutes memo.



Congrats from me too! And as of the speed my first was 15 minutes.
But then again I'm not known for speed


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 7, 2009)

*4BLD*

I've been going for accuracy for a while, but for a change I went for speed today.

First 12:39! DNF, only the centers were almost ok, sub 6 memory.

Then, out of the blue: 14:09!!! PB with almost two minutes. Approx 8 min memo.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 7, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> I've been going for accuracy for a while, but for a change I went for speed today.
> 
> First 12:39! DNF, only the centers were almost ok, sub 6 memory.
> 
> Then, out of the blue: 14:09!!! PB with almost two minutes. Approx 8 min memo.



Woot! I knew you could get fast! Sub-10 soon!


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 7, 2009)

After 5 close DNFs 2:40 to 4:10... 
2:11.16 PB!
Corner visual memo 7 pieces to solve
Edges: VH TINORA ALI
Edges memorized in 27 seconds, all memorized in 49 seconds.
I used Classic Pochmann with one set up to A perm for corners and M2 for edge. 
A in my memo is actually Shooting to FU flipped, so it is my slowest alg. Overall, this solve is actually probably harder than usual because there are quite a lot pieces to solve and there is parity. The best thing is just that the sounds for edge memo are easy to pronounce, I was in the zone for visual corners, and I didn't mess up.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 7, 2009)

Oh wow! I just noticed that Haiyan Zhuang beat Ville's WR time for 3x3x3 BLD in a competition yesterday - *TWICE!*:
44.61 DNF DNF DNF 46.47

Too bad for him that they didn't count because he did them during the speedsolving event. He DNFed all the ones that would have counted.

Ville, with a little good luck, he would have gotten the record! Better practice!


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 7, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Oh wow! I just noticed that Haiyan Zhuang beat Ville's WR time for 3x3x3 BLD in a competition yesterday - *TWICE!*:
> 44.61 DNF DNF DNF 46.47
> 
> Too bad for him that they didn't count because he did them during the speedsolving event. He DNFed all the ones that would have counted.
> ...



Wow! That's really unbelievable.
He will get the WR.


----------



## toast (Apr 8, 2009)

ManuK said:


> @toast ,
> That is amazingly fast for a first solve.(Though part of your speed can be attributed to your normal 3x3 speed). It took me 6 BLD solves to get even sub-6.What is the method you are using?



Classic Pochmann with visual memory.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Apr 8, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Oh wow! I just noticed that Haiyan Zhuang beat Ville's WR time for 3x3x3 BLD in a competition yesterday - *TWICE!*:
> 44.61 DNF DNF DNF 46.47
> 
> Too bad for him that they didn't count because he did them during the speedsolving event. He DNFed all the ones that would have counted.
> ...



Not after he broke his main cube...


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Apr 8, 2009)

Lol I think some of you are forgetting that he has done 63 BLD solves in comp. Out of those he has had 2 that were sub-WR.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 8, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> Lol I think some of you are forgetting that he has done 63 BLD solves in comp. Out of those he has had 2 that were sub-WR.



I don't understand your point. The only two he did at this most recent competition were sub-WR. So it appears he's not capable of getting a successful BLD solve anymore without it being sub-WR.

Of course, I suspect the same is true for you as well. So it's only a matter of which of you gets a successful solve next as to who will hold the WR next.

But I suspect you're still capable of putting it out of his reach at any moment with a good solve. Just like I figure you're permanently going to do to me with 5x5x5 BLD any day now.


----------



## mande (Apr 8, 2009)

3x3 BLD: 2:05:67 (1:03)...finally sub NR.


----------



## byu (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice job! What memo system?


----------



## mande (Apr 8, 2009)

byu said:


> Nice job! What memo system?



Assuming this was intended for me...
Letters for edges, I should say visualish for corners. Sometimes I convert corner permutation to a sequence of numbers (1-8) which I seem to be able to remember better.
Visual for EO and CO. I use 3OP btw.


----------



## byu (Apr 8, 2009)

mande said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > Nice job! What memo system?
> ...



Yes, it was intended for you.

But how do you remember a sequence of numbers (probably about 7)? I can understand the letter part, but do you really just memorize 2-4-7-1-5-3-6?


----------



## mande (Apr 8, 2009)

byu said:


> mande said:
> 
> 
> > byu said:
> ...



Umm..yes, and somehow I'm rather comfortable with that.


----------



## aegius1r (Apr 8, 2009)

> Assuming this was intended for me...
> Letters for edges, I should say visualish for corners. Sometimes I convert corner permutation to a sequence of numbers (1-8) which I seem to be able to remember better.
> Visual for EO and CO. I use 3OP btw.



I think you should use the same memo system for every solves. Then you can get use to it much more and get your memo time faster 

and if you're using letters, keep spelling the cycles in your mouth would be a really easy way to memo(during the whole solve until the cycle is done); After all you don't have to "memorize" them into your brain. 

I am not sure if this skill would work for you..Atleast it works for me(in Chinese )


----------



## Gparker (Apr 9, 2009)

4x4 blind solve!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i think it was lucky, there was like 13 centers solved and like 6 wedges and 2 corners

OMG this is the greatest feeling ever! i really want to thank Mike for teaching me commutators!!!! 

i didnt time nor have the scramble but yes! this is so awsome!!


and this was my very first, on my very first try, i really wanted to get it. i think it was about 15 minutes memo and 10 minutes solving


----------



## Jhong253 (Apr 9, 2009)

FINALLY!!! I got an unlucky 3x3 BLD solve. After months of work on 3OP... about time. 

It was going to be so slow anyway so I didn't bother timing myself (took over 30 minutes). 

My friend randomly scrambled for me so I have no idea what the scramble is. All I know is that it wasn't a super easy scramble last time because I didn't have like 70% of the stuff oriented correctly like before.


----------



## byu (Apr 9, 2009)

yes! 4bld in 18 minutes. First success.Non lucky


----------



## happa95 (Apr 9, 2009)

byu said:


> yes! 4bld in 18 minutes. First success.Non lucky



EVIL.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 9, 2009)

Gparker said:


> 4x4 blind solve!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i think it was lucky, there was like 13 centers solved and like 6 wedges and 2 corners
> 
> OMG this is the greatest feeling ever! i really want to thank Mike for teaching me commutators!!!!
> 
> ...





byu said:


> yes! 4bld in 18 minutes. First success.Non lucky



Awesome!!! It is so cool that we actually have two different people getting their first 4x4x4 BLD solves on the same day! Another step toward my goal of 4x4x4 BLD becoming a mainstream event someday.  And both were quite fast - you should both be very proud of yourselves. My first one was about an hour, so you're both better than me.

Congratulations - now I can't wait to see you both get successful solves in competition!

happa95 - I expect to see your announcement next.


----------



## byu (Apr 9, 2009)

Mike and anyone else who read my post a few days ago

Time to get a 5x5


----------



## happa95 (Apr 9, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Gparker said:
> 
> 
> > 4x4 blind solve!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i think it was lucky, there was like 13 centers solved and like 6 wedges and 2 corners
> ...



bleh I'm just waiting for sub-1:30 average of 12... no DNFs


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 9, 2009)

byu said:


> Mike and anyone else who read my post a few days ago
> 
> Time to get a 5x5



Yeah!!!!!!!


----------



## byu (Apr 9, 2009)

Today is the best day for me in BLD!
I beat the UWR for fastest memo, using Journey. Literally, my memo was super fast! I got an 8 1/2 second, just barely beating Ville. Seriously, I've been practicing for so long to beat Ville's memo record, and I finally did it! Total time was about 58 seconds, but I didn't care. As soon as I finished memo, I was so excited and afraid that I wouldn't succeed. I am about to post this on speedsolving.com


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 9, 2009)

byu said:


> Today is the best day for me in BLD!
> I beat the UWR for fastest memo, using Journey. Literally, my memo was super fast! I got an 8 1/2 second, just barely beating Ville. Seriously, I've been practicing for so long to beat Ville's memo record, and I finally did it! Total time was about 58 seconds, but I didn't care. As soon as I finished memo, I was so excited and afraid that I wouldn't succeed. I am about to post this on speedsolving.com



Congrats! What a nice accomplishment!


----------



## byu (Apr 9, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > Today is the best day for me in BLD!
> ...



Thanks, I was really proud of myself, possibly even more than solving a 4x4 BLD. Ville, it's time for you to beat me.

EDIT: Wow! Wow! Wow! I just got a new PB on 3x3 BLD. This makes 3 BLD accomplishments in 1 day!

TIME: 54.91
SCRAMBLE: L B2 D' U R F D U' L F D2 B F L2 U' L' R F U F2 D2 U B F R'


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 9, 2009)

byu said:


> yes! 4bld in 18 minutes. First success.Non lucky



congratulations! I know you've been working for that for a while!


----------



## byu (Apr 9, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > yes! 4bld in 18 minutes. First success.Non lucky
> ...



Thanks. Now I want consistency


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 9, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> happa95 - I expect to see your announcement next.



dont count on it, last attempt i had was off by 3 F***ing corners.........


----------



## Gparker (Apr 9, 2009)

byu said:


> Today is the best day for me in BLD!
> I beat the UWR for fastest memo, using Journey. Literally, my memo was super fast! I got an 8 1/2 second, just barely beating Ville. Seriously, I've been practicing for so long to beat Ville's memo record, and I finally did it! Total time was about 58 seconds, but I didn't care. As soon as I finished memo, I was so excited and afraid that I wouldn't succeed. I am about to post this on speedsolving.com



that is so fast! but i dont know if it really is the official UWR. not many people post to speedcubing.com. but thats still just awsome


----------



## byu (Apr 9, 2009)

I know. But I'm glad I beat Ville


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Apr 9, 2009)

byu said:


> I know. But I'm glad I beat Ville



But you didn't. I have a sub8.


----------



## byu (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh wow.
*starts practicing more*


----------



## joey (Apr 9, 2009)

Don't know if I believe byou.


----------



## ManuK (Apr 9, 2009)

Congratulations, byu!! That is insane!! I had thought that journey method was for 3x3 Multi-BLD or Big cubes BLD.


----------



## byu (Apr 9, 2009)

Most active around 4 Pacific time, but I am out of town and probaly won't be using it. If you want to talk about bod, you can pm Gparker or happa95, both of them visit the chateoom


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 9, 2009)

I did 10 solves around midnight this morning/last night.
2:55.50 (1:18)
3:58 DNF (1:24) off by 2 CO
3:03.56 (1:16)
POP (0:56) I think on a J perm during corners. 
2:18.69 (0:58) Very good solve for me.
2:32 DNF (0:48)  Good memo, but DNF by 4 edges 
DNF (0:55) Good memo, but I misturned during the middle of the solve and lost my train of thoughts.
2:51 DNF (1:04) By 3 edges
DNF (1:16) I misturned during the middle of the solve and lost my train of thoughts.
2:58.72 (1:08)

I've achieved the goal for sub-3 min average on BLD, but with only 40% accuracy. Time to change my sig to sub-40s corners BLD. I used to be good at corners while using my syllable memo method, now I suck at visual corners. I need to get back to that level using visual.


----------



## Gparker (Apr 9, 2009)

joey said:


> Don't know if I believe byou.



sometimes i think that. it can be quite hard to believe sometimes.


On topic: my average of 5(non rolling), i think this is my first with no dnfs 


Statistics for 04-09-2009 15:54:39

Cubes Solved: 5/5
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 3:46.98
Standard Deviation: 18.43
Best Time: 3:29.56
Worst Time: 4:13.42
Individual Times:
1.	3:33.48	B' F' L R2 B F2 D' U2 B2 F2 D' B2 F' L' R' F' L R2 D R2 D' B2 L2 R U
2.	3:29.56	L' R2 D' L2 R D U2 B' F2 R' B2 F2 L' U L2 D U' B' U2 B2 D2 L2 R D2 B2
3.	3:33.36	F' D2 B2 F' U2 F D B' L' R' U L D R F2 D' B D2 U2 F D' U' F U L'
4.	4:13.42	B' F U L' R' D' U' R D U F2 D' U' R' F' D B2 F' L' F2 U L R B2 F
5.	4:05.09	L' R D2 U B F2 L2 R D U' L' B F U L U2 L2 B' F2 D U' L2 U' F2 L2


I LOVE blind  tomorrow starts our spring break and ill have alot of time to do blind, so expect some more averages coming soon  my goal is to get a sub 3 single on 3x3 blind next week.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 9, 2009)

Gparker said:


> I LOVE blind  tomorrow starts our spring break and ill have alot of time to do blind, so expect some more averages coming soon  my goal is to get a sub 3 single on 3x3 blind next week.



Time for another prediction: betcha get a sub-3 single this week (meaning before Sunday).


----------



## tim (Apr 9, 2009)

byu said:


> Today is the best day for me in BLD!
> I beat the UWR for fastest memo, using Journey. Literally, my memo was super fast! I got an 8 1/2 second



6 corners and 10 edges solved? Sorry, but i don't believe you.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 9, 2009)

byu said:


> TIME: 54.91
> SCRAMBLE: L B2 D' U R F D U' L F D2 B F L2 U' L' R F U F2 D2 U B F R'



2:10.73 (0:54)
Easy, but 8.5 seconds memo is unbelievable. Corners were easy shapes, but memorizing that flipped edge was annoying for me. I also had difficult sounds for edge memo.

I'll believe you for now, but it is pretty suspicious. We will see at your next competition.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 9, 2009)

finally my first bld solve! it took forever though, i know the solve was 7:49 (slow method), but the memo was probably around like 10min, i had to confirm all the positions, because i used to mess up alot and didnt know why

this was around my 10th attempt at solving it, it was awesome to take off that blindfold and see a solved cube


----------



## Dene (Apr 9, 2009)

byu: So apparently no one believes you, so prove it or stop posting insane times. We will see for certain at Berkeley anyway. Until then I suggest you practise a lot so you can back up your claims because no one is going to believe any excuses.


----------



## shelley (Apr 9, 2009)

That70sShowDude said:


> it was awesome to take off that blindfold and see a solved cube



It sure is!


----------



## tim (Apr 9, 2009)

Dene said:


> byu: So apparently no one believes you, so prove it or stop posting insane times.



Actually i believe all his times, i just don't believe his 8.5s memo time with images. I'm using images for a while now and know (through experience and talking with "experts") how hard it is to get such a fast time. It took Ben about 0.5s/card for his speed cards world record. byu needed 0.53s/piece.


----------



## byu (Apr 9, 2009)

Alright, if you guys want- I'll stop posting my accomplishments here


----------



## tim (Apr 9, 2009)

byu said:


> Alright, if you guys want- I'll stop posting my accomplishments here



You misunderstood all of our posts.


----------



## byu (Apr 9, 2009)

Ok, it seems I did. However, I guess nobody will ever trust me, since I am terrible at competitions. I just can't handle the pressure. You can call me a liar if you wish. People have called me that many times.


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 9, 2009)

byu said:


> Ok, it seems I did. However, I guess nobody will ever trust me, since I am terrible at competitions. I just can't handle the pressure. You can call me a liar if you wish. People have called me that many times.



You should get a video up on youtube. The most recent one has a 30s memo, so 8.5s is kind of doubtful.


----------



## byu (Apr 10, 2009)

I actually average 20 seconds for memo now, so I can't guarantee a sub-10 memo, but I will try after as I return from my spring break trip.Unfortunately, I have no way of proving the 8.5 memo. Also, though I don't think this matters, my pb solve did not have my pb memo I it. If you look a page earler, to see that they are separate


----------



## qqwref (Apr 10, 2009)

Don't take it personally, it's just that you posted a very very fast time, and people want proof that you're capable of it before they will believe it. A video would be great, anything under 15 seconds memo will probably do.


----------



## Gparker (Apr 10, 2009)

byu said:


> Ok, it seems I did. However, I guess nobody will ever trust me, since I am terrible at competitions. I just can't handle the pressure. You can call me a liar if you wish. People have called me that many times.



if you want to get under pressure and practice, do timed solves in front of your parents and friends. do one in front of the whole school for a talent show. thats what im going to do in 3 weeks 



Mike Hughey said:


> Gparker said:
> 
> 
> > I LOVE blind  tomorrow starts our spring break and ill have alot of time to do blind, so expect some more averages coming soon  my goal is to get a sub 3 single on 3x3 blind next week.
> ...



pshht, i doubt it. my memo is so slow i think. its about 2 minutes. edges take me under a minute to a minute to memorize but corners i suck at memorizing i doubt i wont get a sub 3 for maybe 2 weeks.4x4 blind may help a little but im not sure. i need a new memo systym for corners. maybe i should get back to doing it the Limeback way.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 10, 2009)

Gparker said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, it seems I did. However, I guess nobody will ever trust me, since I am terrible at competitions. I just can't handle the pressure. You can call me a liar if you wish. People have called me that many times.
> ...



I can definitely see you get faster than me in no time.
Do what I'm doing right now. Just scramble and practice the corners only. I did that before and got pretty good at it. But I've switched memo methods, so I'm bad at corners again.


----------



## Gparker (Apr 10, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> I can definitely see you get faster than me in no time.
> Do what I'm doing right now. Just scramble and practice the corners only. I did that before and got pretty good at it. But I've switched memo methods, so I'm bad at corners again.



i dont think ill get faster than you, your really good  you use visual corners right? if you do then so do I, i really dont like it. and the only reason i am where i at now is because i practice blind way to much.everyday at school i make sure i get 3 succesful solves, then when i get home i do about 10 attempts a day, or try to atleast.like today i could only do 5 because i had a game. and i try and do alot of corners only stuff. but i suck at it


----------



## happa95 (Apr 10, 2009)

Gparker said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, it seems I did. However, I guess nobody will ever trust me, since I am terrible at competitions. I just can't handle the pressure. You can call me a liar if you wish. People have called me that many times.
> ...



That is very interesting... I think we use the same methods and yet.... corners are SO MUCH easier for me. Corners can be anywhere from 5 to 15 seconds to memorize, while edges take 20 to 40 seconds to memorize.


----------



## Gparker (Apr 10, 2009)

happa95 said:


> That is very interesting... I think we use the same methods and yet.... corners are SO MUCH easier for me. Corners can be anywhere from 5 to 15 seconds to memorize, while edges take 20 to 40 seconds to memorize.



yea we do use the same methods. but i suck at visual. its not bad for me for edges. but corners are just.......pathetic for me. I think im going back to the limeback way and just practice it alot.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 10, 2009)

2:37.78 Non-lucky 3x3 BLD 

Before this my non-lucky record was 3:02, so that's a great improvement!

Lucky record is still 2:42 

U F L2 R2 F U L2 B L' R2 B' F' D2 L R B F2 L' R2 B2 R' U' F U L2


----------



## Rosson91 (Apr 10, 2009)

1.40.84 3x3 BLD


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 10, 2009)

2:18.72 (0:45)	B2 F2 L2 R2 B2 F' D2 L2 R2 B2 D2 U L' D2 L B D2 B U2 L2 R2 F' L2 R2 D2


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 10, 2009)

3x3 BLD 
2:23.52

Last record was 2:37.78 

L' R' D F' D' F' L' R2 D2 U F2 D' U B' F' R' U' L2 R' D U L D' L' B2

memo in 1:17


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 10, 2009)

1:44.97 (0:50)
Using U' F' B' U D2 F U2 R2 F U' F B U F' U' B2 F U F B D2 U2 F R2 D
Which was Dan Cohen's and Kai's PB at one point on speedcubing.com UWRs.
Very easy scramble. The key is that the letter pairs happen to make very easy sounds (actually real words! SUIJ= sewage ) in my edge memo system. Corners were also fairly easy shapes.
I got a 2:33 DNF on Simon's new PB scramble and 2:40 success on his previous PB scramble. They were OK, but not easy for my system. The sounds were horrible: I got stuff like QHGK


----------



## byu (Apr 10, 2009)

what is your edge memo system?


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 10, 2009)

1:56.41 (0:55)
B' R2 D2 B F D2 U' L F' D2 R' L B U' D2 R' U' D' R' U' B' D L' U D'
That's Derrick's PB scramble on the UWR.

Byu,
Just 1 letter per sticker.


----------



## Slash (Apr 10, 2009)

First-ever solves:
4x4 BLD: 35:09.00(~15th try)
4 cubes multibld: 38:28.00 only the second try!!!
I'm so happy
Wanna do it in comp


----------



## byu (Apr 10, 2009)

That makes 3 people in 3 days
I know how you feel, it happened to me two days ago, and Gparker too.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 10, 2009)

Slash said:


> First-ever solves:
> 4x4 BLD: 35:09.00(~15th try)
> 4 cubes multibld: 38:28.00 only the second try!!!
> I'm so happy
> Wanna do it in comp



Wow - very nice! Like byu says, you're the third person in the past 3 days to get their first successful 4x4x4 BLD solve. This is a real banner moment for big cubes BLD! And the multi is nice too. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 10, 2009)

GRRRRR, he beat me 2 it...... Ill hopefully get 1 today........


----------



## byu (Apr 10, 2009)

Come on Rubixcubematt! You can do it! We need 4 in 3 days


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 10, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> GRRRRR, he beat me 2 it...... Ill hopefully get 1 today........



I hope so too - 4 in 3 days would be a lot more impressive! You should just sit down and start doing them nonstop now until you hit one.


----------



## byu (Apr 10, 2009)

happa95, you need to get one too. We're waiting


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 11, 2009)

1st BLD attempt after my 1st ever BLD solve (which was yesterday)

i actually timed this one

10:44 (memo 6:45) (solve 3:59)
the method isnt too fast

ill get alot faster once im used to BLD solving and i learn a faster method


----------



## byu (Apr 11, 2009)

What method is it?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 11, 2009)

not sure if it even has a name (only a j-perm on steps 2 and 3), steps:
1. rotate U/D corners so they are all facing up/down
2. permute corners
3. permute edges

the one from this guy

i havent even seen the pochmann or m2 method, but i think they are faster than this


----------



## byu (Apr 11, 2009)

Learn old pochmann. I have a tutorial, click on the YouTube icon under my name to the left. My tutorial is there


----------



## Gparker (Apr 11, 2009)

byu said:


> happa95, you need to get one too. We're waiting



dont forget McWizzle



byu said:


> Learn old pochmann. I have a tutorial, click on the YouTube icon under my name to the left. My tutorial is there



and that is old pochmann, what he was saying. just a simpler version. and i honestly think it is the best tutorial on youtube.


----------



## Gparker (Apr 11, 2009)

NO!!!!!! almost sub 3!!!!!!


4.	*3:03.34* B2 L2 R' F2 L R' U2 R' D' F L2 R2 U2 F' R D' L' R' B' F L' U2 L' R2 U


gosh!!! this makes me mad, it may have been but i couldent find the spacebar for a couple of seconds  it was in the middle of this sucky average

Statistics for 04-10-2009 22:03:34

Cubes Solved: 3/4
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 4:04.54
Standard Deviation: 46.18
Best Time: 3:03.34
Worst Time: 4:54.89
Individual Times:
1.	4:15.38	B2 F' L D' U2 L B' F D U B2 L' R2 D2 U B' L2 R' D' U L' R2 B' F' L'
2.	4:54.89	R B L' B2 F' D' L' D' L R2 B F' U' L' D U R' F2 D2 U2 L' R' U B' D2
3.	DNF	L2 D U B' D2 U' B' F' D' F2 L2 B2 F D2 B2 F' L2 D U B L U' R' F' R
4.	3:03.34	B2 L2 R' F2 L R' U2 R' D' F L2 R2 U2 F' R D' L' R' B' F L' U2 L' R2 U

at least im on spring break. and Mike, your prediction almost came true


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 11, 2009)

I had a 2:29.94 in the weekly competition.(14)

And when I was racing Stanley Wong on thursday I got a 3:05.xx

It was handscrambled by Stan, but non-lucky I think. I would actually go so far as to say that it was unlucky. There were 2 edges solved, and edge memo/exec was super fast. And then corners blew. My buffer started out solved, and my 2 favorite places to kick my solved buffer were permuted but flipped. The other 5 were a closed 3 cycle and a closed 2 cycle, which left me with a flipped buffer and parity. Since I suck at orienting edges in different layers I used Pochmann to flip one and then oriented the other 2 like I normally would. I think it spent 30/30 seconds memo/solving edges, when that is usually like 80/50 and then corners were like 40/80 when they are usually 30/40. Quite an unusual solve. Oh I also spent like 10 seconds trying to figure out whether or not I had undone my last setup move(U2). I think I solved and then unsolved then resolved it doing this. Stan was cracking up when I finally stopped the timer.

Edit: This makes me realize that I should practice more than 3-5 solve a week.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Apr 11, 2009)

7x7x7BLD: 46:16.27(20:19.78)
: I did it!!! BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM!! Now I know how Dennis felt after his 6x6BLD  I memoed all edges, +centers and left obliques with images, Xcenters with letters and right obliques and corners visually, in that order. Solved corners, Xcenters and right obliques, then all edges, then rest of the centers and finally 2 parities. YAY!


----------



## Gparker (Apr 11, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 7x7x7BLD: 46:16.27(20:19.78)
> : I did it!!! BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM!! Now I know how Dennis felt after his 6x6BLD  I memoed all edges, +centers and left obliques with images, Xcenters with letters and right obliques and corners visually, in that order. Solved corners, Xcenters and right obliques, then all edges, then rest of the centers and finally 2 parities. YAY!



*gasp* very nice job! and easily sub hour! i bet you could get down to 30 minutes soon. Just wow!have you done 6x6 yet?


----------



## byu (Apr 11, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 7x7x7BLD: 46:16.27(20:19.78)
> : I did it!!! BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM!! Now I know how Dennis felt after his 6x6BLD  I memoed all edges, +centers and left obliques with images, Xcenters with letters and right obliques and corners visually, in that order. Solved corners, Xcenters and right obliques, then all edges, then rest of the centers and finally 2 parities. YAY!



Nice job! You should try a 7x7 multi


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 11, 2009)

I feel like a noob. 2x2 blindfolded for the first time  Gonna start 3x3 very soon.


----------



## byu (Apr 11, 2009)

mcciff2112 said:


> I feel like a noob. 2x2 blindfolded for the first time  Gonna start 3x3 very soon.



What method did you do for 2x2? Speed BLD?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 11, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 7x7x7BLD: 46:16.27(20:19.78)
> : I did it!!! BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM!! YAY!



Very much congratulations. And now we know why you haven't posted any 3x3 or 4x4 lately or competed in the weekly 

Youv'e been busy with greater things


----------



## Rosson91 (Apr 11, 2009)

Sub-2 average of 5: 
1:46.xx
1.41.xx
DNF
1.50.xx
1.47.xx


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 11, 2009)

byu said:


> mcciff2112 said:
> 
> 
> > I feel like a noob. 2x2 blindfolded for the first time  Gonna start 3x3 very soon.
> ...



I don't even know haha LancetheBlueKnight's tutorial


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 11, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 7x7x7BLD: 46:16.27(20:19.78)
> : I did it!!! BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM!! Now I know how Dennis felt after his 6x6BLD  I memoed all edges, +centers and left obliques with images, Xcenters with letters and right obliques and corners visually, in that order. Solved corners, Xcenters and right obliques, then all edges, then rest of the centers and finally 2 parities. YAY!



Wow - so humbling. I've been working so hard to beat the UWR, and you just blew it out of the water on your first solve. Congrats! Very very impressive!


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 11, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 7x7x7BLD: 46:16.27(20:19.78)
> : I did it!!! BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM!! Now I know how Dennis felt after his 6x6BLD  I memoed all edges, +centers and left obliques with images, Xcenters with letters and right obliques and corners visually, in that order. Solved corners, Xcenters and right obliques, then all edges, then rest of the centers and finally 2 parities. YAY!



O wow, you are amazing Ville. Thats insane. well done!!!!!!


----------



## byu (Apr 11, 2009)

Have you gotten your first 4x4 BLD yet Rubixcubematt?


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 11, 2009)

byu said:


> Have you gotten your first 4x4 BLD yet Rubixcubematt?



no  i got 0/4 yesterday, so hopefully ill get one today.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 11, 2009)

Gparker said:


> Ville Seppänen said:
> 
> 
> > 7x7x7BLD: 46:16.27(20:19.78)
> ...



Ville, it occurs to me that GParker is right - you can probably get down to 30 minutes pretty easily. The fact is that a 7x7x7 is not all that different in difficulty from a 2-cube 5x5x5 multi. And Rafal was able to sub-30 those pretty easily, and you're a little faster than Rafal. I'm looking forward to seeing you do a sub-30 someday soon!


----------



## Gparker (Apr 12, 2009)

OH MY GOODNESS!!

2. 3:00.01 L B L' R' D' U' R2 D' U' B' L D2 U2 B' D2 U' B' F R2 B2 F2 L R' D2 U2

NO!!!!!!!! almost sub 3! Mike, i thinked you jinxed me! just kidding but you sir, are a fortune teller


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 12, 2009)

3 successes in a row (actually I had 2 OH BLD DNFs between the 2nd and 3rd, but they don't count, I memorized them and basically immediately DNFed them on execution of corners). 
First one: I memorized in 1:15, had to do something else for about 10min, executed in 1:25.
Second one: 2:50
3rd: 2:27.


----------



## Gparker (Apr 12, 2009)

Mike, tomorrow i will not rest till i get my first sub 3 ON FILM!!  i want to prove your a fortune teller.
i may use an easy scramble ive never done but i dont know


----------



## happa95 (Apr 12, 2009)

Gparker said:


> Mike, tomorrow i will not rest till i get my first sub 3 ON FILM!!  i want to prove your a fortune teller.
> i may use an easy scramble ive never done but i dont know



Sorry for my totally unproductive response but: good luck! I know you can do it!


----------



## Gparker (Apr 12, 2009)

happa95 said:


> Gparker said:
> 
> 
> > Mike, tomorrow i will not rest till i get my first sub 3 ON FILM!!  i want to prove your a fortune teller.
> ...



i really dont know if i can, ill be using a lot of footage. maybe i can like rush memo a little


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 12, 2009)

*Multi*

In the weekly contest just now: 5/5 with some time to spare (45:14 with 30:12 memo).

I sorted the cubes according to parity and flips/twists on the way while memoing.
Maybe it helped a little.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 12, 2009)

Just to annoy Gparker, I got this on my first try

I also got a 2:21.61 on film with L2 R2 D' B' D U R D' U' R D2 F2 R' D L R' F U2 R' F' L2 D U R' B' but that can hardly be counted.

Edit: lol I just watched the footage of the 2:21 for the first time, and 2 seconds in to memo I exclaim quite audibly "oh s%#@!"


----------



## Gparker (Apr 12, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> Just to annoy Gparker, I got this on my first try
> 
> I also got a 2:21.61 on film with L2 R2 D' B' D U R D' U' R D2 F2 R' D L R' F U2 R' F' L2 D U R' B' but that can hardly be counted.
> 
> Edit: lol I just watched the footage of the 2:21 for the first time, and 2 seconds in to memo I exclaim quite audibly "oh s%#@!"



wow, im officially annoyed  and for that 2:21, ill use that scramble for my first try


----------



## byu (Apr 12, 2009)

that scramble is lucky. 4 edges solved and 1 corner. But I'm going to try it anyway.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 12, 2009)

byu said:


> that scramble is lucky. 4 edges solved and 1 corner. But I'm going to try it anyway.



5 edges and 1 corner 

I tried it and got 2:51.93  Messed up on corner memo  My non-lucky record is 2:23


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Apr 12, 2009)

I uh, got a 33 on that one.


----------



## Gparker (Apr 12, 2009)

oh my gosh i wish i would have gotten that on video!

on his scramble i got a 2:35.97!!!!!

just wow! i feel great and i dont care if it was lucky, both of my buffers were solved from the start. Mike is a fortune teller!!! my next goal is a sub 2 single


----------



## Simboubou (Apr 12, 2009)

At least, I got a official sub 2 !
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007BOUR01


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 12, 2009)

Simboubou said:


> At least, I got a official sub 2 !
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007BOUR01



Congratulations. That is a farreaching goal of mine. 
I just wonder if you mean "at last"?


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 12, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> I uh, got a 33 on that one.



lol, how fast was the memo?


----------



## Neroflux (Apr 12, 2009)

4:13.19 3x3 bld success

one of my first few bld successes. unfortunately i closed CCT before i saved the scramble but it was lucky one, easy CO and some pieces solved.

i use 3op (3 look CO).


----------



## Pedro (Apr 12, 2009)

wtf is that scramble?!

I got 48.44, about 20 for memo

I have it on video, but I'm not sure if I should upload...


----------



## Zava (Apr 12, 2009)

Slash said:


> First-ever solves:
> 4x4 BLD: 35:09.00(~15th try)
> 4 cubes multibld: 38:28.00 only the second try!!!
> I'm so happy
> Wanna do it in comp



csá Trombi! azért közöld velük, hogy a néccernégy vakon kicsit régebbi, mert nagyon örülnek hogy mindenki most rakta ki először


----------



## McWizzle94 (Apr 12, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> Just to annoy Gparker, I got this on my first try
> 
> I also got a 2:21.61 on film with L2 R2 D' B' D U R D' U' R D2 F2 R' D L R' F U2 R' F' L2 D U R' B' but that can hardly be counted.
> 
> Edit: lol I just watched the footage of the 2:21 for the first time, and 2 seconds in to memo I exclaim quite audibly "oh s%#@!"



I got a 1:24.70 =] This time, I used freestyle edges and 3OP corners.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 13, 2009)

YYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i Finally got a success. I got it on my first try today. This is 4 4x4 bld btw.
The time was 14:37, which i am very happy with. D' B2 Fw Rw2 R F2 Rw' B' Rw' R2 B Fw2 F' Rw R' F D' Uw Rw' B Fw2 U Fw D2 B2 L' R2 D Uw2 U Rw' F' R' Fw' F' R2 Fw F2 L' Uw2 for anyone who is interested. I also got it on video, so ill upload it sometime soon. YAY mats was right. It has DP btw.


----------



## Gparker (Apr 13, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> YYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i Finally got a success. I got it on my first try today. This is 4 4x4 bld btw.
> The time was 14:37, which i am very happy with. D' B2 Fw Rw2 R F2 Rw' B' Rw' R2 B Fw2 F' Rw R' F D' Uw Rw' B Fw2 U Fw D2 B2 L' R2 D Uw2 U Rw' F' R' Fw' F' R2 Fw F2 L' Uw2 for anyone who is interested. I also got it on video, so ill upload it sometime soon. YAY mats was right. It has DP btw.



nice job! and youll get faster VERY soon


----------



## byu (Apr 13, 2009)

4 people in 5 days


----------



## Faz (Apr 13, 2009)

Me next........


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 13, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> YYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i Finally got a success. I got it on my first try today. This is 4 4x4 bld btw.
> The time was 14:37, which i am very happy with. D' B2 Fw Rw2 R F2 Rw' B' Rw' R2 B Fw2 F' Rw R' F D' Uw Rw' B Fw2 U Fw D2 B2 L' R2 D Uw2 U Rw' F' R' Fw' F' R2 Fw F2 L' Uw2 for anyone who is interested. I also got it on video, so ill upload it sometime soon. YAY mats was right. It has DP btw.



Congratulations! Very very cool. 4 people so far in one week. Can we make it more? Go fazrulz; go happa95!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 13, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> YYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i Finally got a success. I got it on my first try today. This is 4 4x4 bld btw.
> YAY mats was right. It has DP btw.



Very nice! I bet the feeling when you opened your eyes was sweet, all the more after all dnf:s. Congratulations.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 13, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Rubixcubematt said:
> 
> 
> > YYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i Finally got a success. I got it on my first try today. This is 4 4x4 bld btw.
> ...



yes it was, i seriously cant believe it.


----------



## Faz (Apr 13, 2009)

I tried edges and corners on 4x4 bld.
Off by a 3 cycle of edges. This is an accomplishment for me 

I forgot to shoot to one location.

Time was 8:22.


----------



## byu (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice! Try centers now


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 13, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> YYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i Finally got a success. I got it on my first try today. This is 4 4x4 bld btw.
> The time was 14:37, which i am very happy with. D' B2 Fw Rw2 R F2 Rw' B' Rw' R2 B Fw2 F' Rw R' F D' Uw Rw' B Fw2 U Fw D2 B2 L' R2 D Uw2 U Rw' F' R' Fw' F' R2 Fw F2 L' Uw2 for anyone who is interested. I also got it on video, so ill upload it sometime soon. YAY mats was right. It has DP btw.



upload, upload, upload! 

EDIT: just saw it in the video section of the forums


----------



## Rosson91 (Apr 13, 2009)

1:33.61 3x3 bld


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 13, 2009)

Decided I should learn 4x4BLD, so I figured out r2 and U2 by myself. The M-slice setups for r2 were a problem for me, so I just looked on Erik's page. I'm probably doing U2 wrong, since the setups are atrocious, I'll look into it more tomorrow though.


----------



## Faz (Apr 13, 2009)

1:42 and 1:48 BLD.

EDIT: Can someone direct me to a page explaining U2 - It's not up on erik's site yet.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Apr 13, 2009)

4x4 Scramble: b U' l2 L d L U2 r2 R2 L2 u' U b2 R U B' l2 d' F2 R' F2 d b u B' b' r L D2 r' L2 d D2 R B r' R' F' d' U2

Time: 27:17.79

FIRST SUCCESS 

r2 for edges commutators for centers.


----------



## Gparker (Apr 13, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> 4x4 Scramble: b U' l2 L d L U2 r2 R2 L2 u' U b2 R U B' l2 d' F2 R' F2 d b u B' b' r L D2 r' L2 d D2 R B r' R' F' d' U2
> 
> Time: 27:17.79
> 
> ...



wow thats like 5 people in a week! and thats a fast first succes!!


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 13, 2009)

Gparker said:


> PatrickJameson said:
> 
> 
> > 4x4 Scramble: b U' l2 L d L U2 r2 R2 L2 u' U b2 R U B' l2 d' F2 R' F2 d b u B' b' r L D2 r' L2 d D2 R B r' R' F' d' U2
> ...



Congrats Patrick!!

Gparker, did you see rubixcubematt's? 

5 people in a week! that's quite amazing!


----------



## Gparker (Apr 13, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> Gparker said:
> 
> 
> > PatrickJameson said:
> ...



yup i sure did


----------



## byu (Apr 13, 2009)

5 in 6 days


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 13, 2009)

byu said:


> 5 in 6 days



This is so amazing! Way to go, Patrick!

I wonder if Chris Hardwick is seeing all this. I hope so - he deserves so much of the credit for getting it all going. To think that just a little over 2 years ago (at the end of 2006), there were only 2 people in the world who had ever done a 4x4x4 BLD in competition, and now we had 5 new people do it (at home, but still!) in 6 days!


----------



## byu (Apr 13, 2009)

We need more. Let's try and get 6 in a week!


----------



## Gparker (Apr 13, 2009)

yea, McWizzle needs to try a couple of times everyday!and also there may have been more then 5 people. this is just the number of people on this website!:


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 13, 2009)

anybody know of a first success quicker then mine? BTW, thanks Chris Hardwick and mike hughey on your tutorials, they were awesome.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Apr 13, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> anybody now of a first success quicker then mine? BTW, thanks Chris Hardwick and mike hughey on your tutorials, they were awesome.



I guess my new goal is to have a success faster then yours =] 

and I agree, Chris and Mike have helped a LOT with 4x4x4 BLD. THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 13, 2009)

McWizzle94 said:


> Rubixcubematt said:
> 
> 
> > anybody now of a first success quicker then mine? BTW, thanks Chris Hardwick and mike hughey on your tutorials, they were awesome.
> ...



Im sure that u will have a faster success, and I will be disappointed if you dont, You have earnt it. I'm going to forcast your first success in the next 3 attempts.


----------



## byu (Apr 13, 2009)

Do you really think you can become a Predictor of BLD like Mike? But even so, Mike is better


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 13, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> anybody now of a first success quicker then mine?



An interesting question. I immediately thought of Dan Cohen, but I just searched and his first was over 19. Derrick's first was over 22. I don't think Lucas or Tim Sun had first solves that fast.

I can't help wondering what the really fast guys were like on their first solves: Ville, Rafal, Rowe. But maybe you do have the current record of the fastest first success.


----------



## Pedro (Apr 13, 2009)

my first was 17:xx, I think (the video is on youtube)

I bet Ville got sub-10 on his first try 

(also, has anyone heard of Rafal? he's kinda disappeared...)


----------



## byu (Apr 13, 2009)

Ville getting only sub-10 on his first try? I bet he was sub-5 on his first try


----------



## Micael (Apr 14, 2009)

I had my first success with a NHL cube. That is a cube with NHL team logo instead of color. It takes me many try because of center orientation, but I'm comfortable with it now. Time: 9:46 (yea, stackmated!)

The team is Flames of Calgary and the cube looks like the attached picture (though the picture is Canadian of Montreal).

Micaël


----------



## byu (Apr 14, 2009)

How do you memo center orientation?


----------



## McWizzle94 (Apr 14, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> McWizzle94 said:
> 
> 
> > Rubixcubematt said:
> ...



14:12.98 =] 

Finally, after a 26-DNF streak, a successful 4x4x4 BLD solve =] =] =] =] =] =] =]

YYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!

EDIT: I just remembered, I started 4x4x4 BLD during spring break of last year. Therefore, it took me over a year to get a successful solve, but I'm glad I finally got one =]


----------



## byu (Apr 14, 2009)

YES! That makes 6 in 6 days, that's definitely amazing.


----------



## Faz (Apr 14, 2009)

I understand all the concepts for 4x4 BLD, I have a memorisation and solving system figured out. (Still undecided on how to memo centers.)

Going to attempt a full solve (maybe more) today.!


----------



## byu (Apr 14, 2009)

From my tutorial, or someone elses?


----------



## Faz (Apr 14, 2009)

Yeah, mostly your tutorial.
1:45.25, 1:42.38, (2:01.28), 1:57.20, 1:50.80 = 1:51.08
Also, a pb single of 1:31.38.
Byu - I came 3rd in the race to sub 2!


----------



## byu (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice job! Mike, time for you to get fourth


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 14, 2009)

Congratulations to McWizzle94 on your very fast 4x4x4 BLD success, and to fazrulz on your very awesome 3rd place in sub-2!

I thought I was going to get 3rd place in sub-2 today when I finished my first solve of 5 today, but then it all went bad. I really think I'm close to getting it, but it just hasn't happened yet.

I got a 17:49 solve for 5x5x5 BLD for this week's competition - it's nice to finally end the string of DNFs I've been having for competition solves lately.


----------



## byu (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow, you're 5x5 BLD solve is faster than my 4x4 BLD solve Mike...


----------



## toast (Apr 14, 2009)

3:57.43 3x3 solve  sub-4.

This is either my 3rd or 4th bld solve.


----------



## byu (Apr 14, 2009)

You're sub-4 after 3 or 4 solves? Took me at least 10 to get sub-4. After 3 or 4 solves I was averaging in the 5:xx range. That's good. Can't wait to see you get sub-2 someday (or even sub-1)


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 14, 2009)

McWizzle94 said:


> Rubixcubematt said:
> 
> 
> > McWizzle94 said:
> ...



yay, well done, you beat my time. Awesome job!!!!


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 14, 2009)

toast said:


> 3:57.43 3x3 solve  sub-4.
> 
> This is either my 3rd or 4th bld solve.



are you kidding me!? took me forever to get to sub 4!  Good job


----------



## ManuK (Apr 14, 2009)

toast said:


> 3:57.43 3x3 solve  sub-4.
> 
> This is either my 3rd or 4th bld solve.



OMG!! It took me 16 solves to get sub-4.And, I had thought that I was improving fast(2:42 in 24th solve or so). At this rate, you could reach sub-2 by your 10th solve !!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 14, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> *Yeah, mostly your tutorial.*
> 1:45.25, 1:42.38, (2:01.28), 1:57.20, 1:50.80 = 1:51.08
> Also, a pb single of 1:31.38.
> Byu - I came 3rd in the race to sub 2!


Which means that it's my tutorial that laid the base for all this.

I'm happy that my tutorial was good for something after all


----------



## byu (Apr 14, 2009)

For the centers that is, so nce job.

But for edges and corners, I never looked at your tutorial, I used Erik's website


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 14, 2009)

byu said:


> For the centers that is, so nce job.
> 
> But for edges and corners, I never looked at your tutorial, I used Erik's website


Hmm... So did I


----------



## byu (Apr 14, 2009)

Well, thanks to Erik then!


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 14, 2009)

ManuK said:


> toast said:
> 
> 
> > 3:57.43 3x3 solve  sub-4.
> ...



Attempt or success? (Count edges only or corners only as 1/2 solves)
I must have done 20 attempts to get my first success and it was 12 minutes. Then I did maybe a few more solves and gave up for a while. Then, I did 2x2 BLD for about a week, got 50 corners-only attempts each day and got that to sub-50 average with 27s single and memo under 15s. After maybe 20 more over a period of 5 months, I've gotten down to a 5-7 min average for 3x3. Last December, I switched methods many times and finally to visual corners which is still only about 1/2 as fast as my previous memo method, but works better in combination with my edge system. After maybe 50 solves that week, I finally got sub-4. It wasn't until I practiced a lot last week that I got to sub-3. So that's probably at least 100-200 attempts before I got to where you are.

I'm now going to focus on corners again. I'm going to get as good at visual as I was at my syllable method and use 1/2 TuRBo (cw cycles only). Why only 1/2? because it's just like setting up to Classic Pochmann twice, probably only around 2 moves more than full TuRBo per 2 corners on average anyway.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Apr 14, 2009)

YEAH! 
Another success 
4x4 scramble R r' f' D f U2 R u2 l2 d2 L F B' R B U R2 B2 D u U2 f' D' d f2 U F' l' d2 U2 f' F d' L u2 l u2 b2 r f'

Memo: I think ~13:xx or more.
Total: 26:14.25

This isn't that hard


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 14, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> YEAH!
> Another success
> 4x4 scramble R r' f' D f U2 R u2 l2 d2 L F B' R B U R2 B2 D u U2 f' D' d f2 U F' l' d2 U2 f' F d' L u2 l u2 b2 r f'
> 
> ...


Very nice!



PatrickJameson said:


> This isn't that hard


Exactly! I'm glad other people are finally starting to realize that. It's so nice to suddenly have so many people doing 4x4x4 BLD now!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 14, 2009)

Very true. First of all, it gives a great feeling, even after you've done it a couple of times, second, it's not that hard, indeed!

I'm going to try 5x5BLD soon !


----------



## byu (Apr 14, 2009)

I want to try 5x5 BLD, I've already come up with a really good memo system and how I would do it. But I don't have a 5x5...

Time to get a V5 perhaps?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 14, 2009)

*4BLD*

Well I agree with the others. It's a very nice feeling. Today I managed 13:25 (using commutators while commuting )

It was maybe my 50:th solve but it is still a great feeling.


----------



## Gparker (Apr 14, 2009)

McWizzle94 said:


> Rubixcubematt said:
> 
> 
> > anybody now of a first success quicker then mine? BTW, thanks Chris Hardwick and mike hughey on your tutorials, they were awesome.
> ...



i also agree too. they are AWSOME 



byu said:


> I want to try 5x5 BLD, I've already come up with a really good memo system and how I would do it. But I don't have a 5x5...
> 
> Time to get a V5 perhaps?



theres nothing wrong with an eastsheen or even rubiks if its broken it, the eastsheen may be harder but i know your always up for a challenge


----------



## cookingfat (Apr 14, 2009)

you guys above make my accomplishment look puny. (well done, you 4x4 peeps btw)

I learnt 3x3 M2 edges last weekend and got my first timed success in the weekly comp, slower than my normal times though - 6:09.77

I love the way M2 works and I feel that I fully understand it too. In that solve above, I forgot 2 edges, but managed to work backwards to undo a couple of edges and still got it right. Eventually I think this will replace pochmann edges and will be faster for me.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 14, 2009)

I would go with a vcube right away, you would probably wanna get it once you try someone else's and see how much better it is anyway, so why not get it right away?


----------



## Gparker (Apr 14, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> you guys above make my accomplishment look puny. (well done, you 4x4 peeps btw)
> 
> I learnt 3x3 M2 edges last weekend and got my first timed success in the weekly comp, slower than my normal times though - 6:09.77
> 
> I love the way M2 works and I feel that I fully understand it too. In that solve above, I forgot 2 edges, but managed to work backwards to undo a couple of edges and still got it right. Eventually I think this will replace pochmann edges and will be faster for me.



Trust me, you will be dropping your times rediculosly fast. it did for me. i was at 7 minutes with old pochamnn full, now im sub 4 consistantly. and sometimes it could probably even speed up your memo because you solve peices so fast.


seperate accomplishment. i got my stackmat today and after i opend it i did blind and got 3:48.97!!! ill be practicing blind a WHOLE lot more now. especially since i have a sinus infection and have to stay inside all day 



SimonWestlund said:


> I would go with a vcube right away, you would probably wanna get it once you try someone else's and see how much better it is anyway, so why not get it right away?



some people prefer eastsheen if they have small hands


----------



## cookingfat (Apr 14, 2009)

Gparker said:


> cookingfat said:
> 
> 
> > you guys above make my accomplishment look puny. (well done, you 4x4 peeps btw)
> ...



I hope so, my best time was 4:08, with most solves between 4:30 and 5:30. 

I'm hoping to break sub-4 pretty soon. (you already beat me to it, lol) At the moment, I have a slight pause with M slice edges as I need to think about whether the centres are flipped and which algorithm to use. I don't do it the way byu teaches as I think that will be longer and using an algorithm to permute and orient at the same time seems quicker.


----------



## Gparker (Apr 14, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> Gparker said:
> 
> 
> > cookingfat said:
> ...




yea i do too with the way Eric Limeback does it. and what memo do you do for edges? if you use letters then it shouldnt be that hard to know if its flipped or not. and once you get used to it you wont even think about it. my goal for spring break is to average under 3:10 and ive only broke 3 minutes once so i have alot of work to do.


----------



## cookingfat (Apr 14, 2009)

Gparker said:


> cookingfat said:
> 
> 
> > Gparker said:
> ...



I use letters for edges and I also put them in pairs, so if the sticker is the second letter in the pair then I know the centres will be flipped. I've realised this will help a lot, so I'm glad I did it earlier.

with practice, you'll get sub-3 I'm sure


----------



## byu (Apr 14, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> Gparker said:
> 
> 
> > cookingfat said:
> ...



If you memorize in pairs, it's really easy to deterimine if the centers are flipped or not.


----------



## happa95 (Apr 14, 2009)

byu said:


> cookingfat said:
> 
> 
> > Gparker said:
> ...



or you could count as you solve


----------



## byu (Apr 14, 2009)

happa95 said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > cookingfat said:
> ...



That's what you do, isn't it? I remember you telling me that a while ago. When I used M2 (and even now) I always just memorize in pairs. It makes detecting parity really easy.


----------



## Faz (Apr 15, 2009)

Or you could lift your foot off the ground when the centers are flipped.


----------



## byu (Apr 15, 2009)

I know a person, valkor on the forums I think, that uses somethig similar to that


----------



## happa95 (Apr 15, 2009)

1:02.75 
R2 B2 F D B' L2 R B' F' R' U L' U' B' F L2 R2 F D' U' F2 D2 B2 F2 R


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 15, 2009)

new 4x4 bld pb, second success, 13:48.79. It's the second scramble on the weekly comp. I think it could have been faster, but it is still a pb, by almost a minute.


----------



## byu (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice job Matt! You're faster than me, by a lot. My PB is 15 minutes.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 15, 2009)

byu said:


> Nice job Matt! You're faster than me, by a lot. My PB is 15 minutes.



yay, but u stil own me in 3x3 bld, your insane with that. hopefully ill be sub-10 before you.


----------



## Faz (Apr 15, 2009)

OMG!!!!!!!!!

1.	1:16.06	B D' U2 L' R' D B2 F2 L D2 U2 F2 L' R' F2 D U' L' B F' L R2 F' L2 R2


Is the scramble lucky?

2 corners oriented
O corners permuted

3 edges solved

It had parity!!

EDIT: I think I scrambled wrong


----------



## Zava (Apr 15, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> anybody know of a first success quicker then mine? BTW, thanks Chris Hardwick and mike hughey on your tutorials, they were awesome.



yeah, my first success was, 9:xx, or 10:xx, I don't remember. first try ever was 14:34  although it was a DNF (only few pieces, not a bad dnf)


----------



## Micael (Apr 15, 2009)

byu said:


> How do you memo center orientation?



I memorized what I have to do to fix center. Then fix it first.

I use this for 180 degree:
(R L U2 R' L' U)

And this for 2x90 degree (Up slice clockwise, R slice counterclockwise):
3xU-perm: R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R


----------



## byu (Apr 15, 2009)

If you fix first, isn't it messes up by the other algs for corners and edes?


----------



## Gparker (Apr 15, 2009)

happa95 said:


> 1:02.75
> R2 B2 F D B' L2 R B' F' R' U L' U' B' F L2 R2 F D' U' F2 D2 B2 F2 R



wow, completely non lucky, your getting faster


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Apr 15, 2009)

Gparker said:


> happa95 said:
> 
> 
> > 1:02.75
> ...



54.90, that's a fairly normal scramble.


----------



## Gparker (Apr 15, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Gparker said:
> 
> 
> > happa95 said:
> ...



your to good...


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 15, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Gparker said:
> 
> 
> > happa95 said:
> ...



show off

haha! jk

nice time though!


----------



## aegius1r (Apr 15, 2009)

10 solves in a row:
58.99
54.19
53.22
57.93
60.91
69.56
54.75
(50.18)
56.72
(69.91)

average : 58.284

and after these, I got two DNF in a row...so this cannot be a avg of 12.
Once I've think I should post in the failure thread
(I felt a little frustrated with the DNFs ..  )


----------



## ManuK (Apr 15, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Attempt or success? (Count edges only or corners only as 1/2 solves)



I was talking of attempts. But, if you count edges only or corners only as 1/2 solves, then I must have done about 40-50 corner solves(incl. 2x2,most of the DNF's in BLD was mostly due to corner execution mistakes) and about 3-4 edge solves. So, about 51 attempts for sub-3. When I started BLD, I was already averaging sub-30 (most people learn BLD, before they are even sub-50?) and I had already looked up two examples solves in cubefreak.com (M2).

I already knew the setup moves to a point, where I had to visually remember how to reverse the setup, for only the "bad" edge cases. Then, I did two corner and edge solves separately and was surprised to find that each took less than 3 mins,so decided to do complete BLD solve.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 15, 2009)

ManuK said:


> When I started BLD, I was already averaging sub-30 (most people learn BLD, before they are even sub-50?)



I was sub 18 before I learnt BLD


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 15, 2009)

Zava said:


> Rubixcubematt said:
> 
> 
> > anybody know of a first success quicker then mine? BTW, thanks Chris Hardwick and mike hughey on your tutorials, they were awesome.
> ...



Wow, that's amazingly fast for a first success. (And amazingly fast for your first attempt, too!)

Now you just need to get one in competition!


----------



## Gparker (Apr 15, 2009)

oh wow! another sub 3 solve! i saw someone say the 4th scramble for multi was easy so i tried it and got a 2:38.96!! second time ever!!! i want to average this so bad


----------



## Zava (Apr 15, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Zava said:
> 
> 
> > Rubixcubematt said:
> ...



yeah, but that stands for single bld too  (although I got an 1:44, with 1:06 memo, on my 3rd try at french open, but after the attempt Olivér told me we only had 2 tries.  ) but I'm getting closer to successes in both, dnfs at french open were a lot closer than my dnfs before. I'm sure I'll get a 3x3 success at my next competition.


----------



## ManuK (Apr 15, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> I was sub 18 before I learnt BLD



Your first BLD must have been v.fast


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 15, 2009)

Zava said:


> yeah, but that stands for single bld too  (although I got an 1:44, with 1:06 memo, on my 3rd try at french open, but after the attempt Olivér told me we only had 2 tries.  )...



Wow, I'm sure that was heartbreaking! I would have been so sad.


----------



## Zava (Apr 15, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Zava said:
> 
> 
> > yeah, but that stands for single bld too  (although I got an 1:44, with 1:06 memo, on my 3rd try at french open, but after the attempt Olivér told me we only had 2 tries.  )...
> ...



I was veeery upset, but when I saw I wouldn't win the competition with that time, I got a bit calmer. nowadays I'm just laughing about it - it must be my destiny, not having an official bld. I think I have a streak of 10 dnfs in 3x3, and a streak of 6 dnfs in 4x4


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 15, 2009)

Zava said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Zava said:
> ...



Yeah, from your WCA page, I see it, and a dnf in 5x5x5, and a dnf in multi. (And I see you have that old-style multi 4/7, meaning your only successful BLD solves in competition got taken away by a rules change. Just astounding bad luck, huh?)

I hope at your next competition you get a classic successful day where you can't miss, and suddenly get them all at once!


----------



## byu (Apr 15, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Zava said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



I am so angry with my BLD in competitions. You probably don't want to hear the full story, but I've been to two competitions, and here is my story for each of the three solves:

COMPETITION #1 (San Francisco Open 2009) :
Solve 1: I'm really nervous, because I learned BLD in the past week, and am completely new. Back then I'm averaging around 3 to 4 minutes (and I was using a really slow version of 3OP that I found randomly on the internet). I mess up on Edge Orientation and end up with two edges flipped. DNF.
Solve 2: I'm even more nervous, because I really want a success, and I drop the cube halfway through, pick it up, and now it's in the wrong orientation (Red top Yellow front instead of White top Red front). DNF.
Solve 3: I'm too nervous to do anything because of my previous 2 DNFs. I don't know what went wrong, but it was as far off as possible, and it looked completely scrambled. DNF.

COMPETITION #2 (Stanford Winter 2009) :
Solve 1: I'm much more confident in my M2/Old Pochmann skills, average 2-3 minutes now. On the last turn, an edge piece pops out, just as I put down the timer. I didn't know, but I was "supposed to repair the cube blindfolded". DNF.
Solve 2: I forget the memo as soon as I put on the blindfold halfway through because I was too nervous. DNF.
Solve 3: When I start execution, I suddenly remember the memo from Solve 2 and think that that's what Solve 3 is supposed to be, so I apply the Solve 2 solution to the Solve 3 cube. DNF.

As you can see, I'm terrible at competitions.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 16, 2009)

byu said:


> As you can see, I'm terrible at competitions.



Wow - what a tough time you've had! You need to find a way to just relax. You know you can do this well, and so does everyone else now, so just relax somehow and you'll get it. Just try to pretend you're solving at home, and maybe it won't be so bad. Especially with the blindfold on, it shouldn't be too bad to do that.

Of course, this is advice coming from someone who is one of the worst at trembling while solving. I don't know why, but I'm constantly trembling while solving, especially with the quick events (2x2x2 speed and 3x3x3 speed). Everyone tells me I should just relax, but somehow I can't seem to help it.


----------



## maxcube (Apr 16, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > As you can see, I'm terrible at competitions.
> ...



lol, I tremble at competitions too. At the San Diego Sci Fest 09 I dropped the free cube that they gave me because I was shaking so much. Still, it is the best storebought cube that I have ever owned. I still haven't lubed it, and I can get sub30's with that cube. lol, I am shaking just thinking about it. 

EDIT: On Topic


----------



## marineasalia (Apr 16, 2009)

my first successful bld solve.. 12:50.91
8:1x.xx for memo and 4:4x.xx for exec.. 
yippie


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 16, 2009)

1:07 BLD, new pb. I lost the scramble, but it was non-lucky.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 16, 2009)

Zava said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Zava said:
> ...



Don't lose faith! I think we can all draw inspiration from this. I'm so glad I was there and saw it.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 16, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> Zava said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



I wish I had been there. It must have been wonderful to see.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 16, 2009)

byu said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Zava said:
> ...



pretty much the same things have happened to me  except I havn't popped yet. I will hopefully get a successful solve in 1½ weeks  (västerås open)


----------



## Gparker (Apr 16, 2009)

this is unbelievable!!!!!!! almost a sub 2!!! lolwut?

2:02.72

i used derricks scramble from the UWR page. he has his memo on there but i dont use his memo method, but it was non lucky!!! one corner permuted and it was misoriented and i only think there was one edge done! 

im now officially in the race for sub 2


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 16, 2009)

Gparker said:


> this is unbelievable!!!!!!! almost a sub 2!!! lolwut?
> 
> 2:02.72
> 
> ...



why weren't you officially in the race for sub 2 before this? 
And the race is to get a sub 2 average of 5, or was it to get an average of 5 without a sup 2? I can't remember..

Good luck, you might beat me to sub 2  My record is 2:23 Though yesterday I got 2:24 twice and a 2:26


----------



## Gparker (Apr 16, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> Gparker said:
> 
> 
> > this is unbelievable!!!!!!! almost a sub 2!!! lolwut?
> ...



yea i know but i entered it when i was averaging over seven minutes . and its an average of 5 with 1 dnf and no times over 2 minutes. so basicly a time over 2 minutes is a dnf and its a non rolling average.

and im sure youll beat me since you already are. these good times are just coming out of nowhere all of a sudden  i still think i average in the 3's-4's


----------



## Micael (Apr 16, 2009)

byu said:


> If you fix first, isn't it messes up by the other algs for corners and edes?



Good remark, Byu. I use M2/R2. Some algs cannot be used because they rotate one or two centers: M slice alg, edge orientation alg, the parity alg of M2/R2. For M slice, I do U or B' then shoot the piece (that now go in the L or R slice). Then I shoot the next piece before restoring with U' or B. This is very efficient, exept when two consecutive pieces go in the M slice.


----------



## byu (Apr 16, 2009)

Micael said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > If you fix first, isn't it messes up by the other algs for corners and edes?
> ...



Ah, I understand now. That makes more sense, because if you use Old Pochmann, Y-Perm messes up center orientation.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Apr 17, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> 1:07 BLD, new pb. I lost the scramble, but it was non-lucky.



Nice man!!! I gotta practice more so I can catch up to you now =]


----------



## Xtian (Apr 17, 2009)

Got my first successful 3x3 BLD solve on my first try. 

16:18.34	U' L R2 B F2 R B2 F L2 R' D B' F2 L R B' F2 R2 U' L R2 D U' F2 D'
Memo: 10 mins Execution: 6 mins
(Took my time  )

And that's still not being sure how to handle flipped/twisted edges/corners and breaking into a new cycle. :/

2 edges and 1 corner in place, 1 flipped edge.


----------



## aegius1r (Apr 17, 2009)

3x3BLD Average of 12 : 58.52
Results:
52.80, 52.55, 55.67, 52.25, (47.18), 48.29, (DNF), 1:06.14, 1:17.60, 54.23, 1:09.60, 56.09

And the RA of 5 (from 2~6 solves), 51.03

the first 6 solves, cases are easy. (but non-lucky)
Finally got my 12 solves average sub1.
Will keep improving.


----------



## Micael (Apr 17, 2009)

Xtian said:


> Got my first successful 3x3 BLD solve on my first try.
> 
> 16:18.34	U' L R2 B F2 R B2 F L2 R' D B' F2 L R B' F2 R2 U' L R2 D U' F2 D'
> Memo: 10 mins Execution: 6 mins
> ...



On your first try! Man, that is cool.


----------



## Pitzu (Apr 17, 2009)

FINALLY!!! 
Megaminx blindfolded: 41:28.57
--------------------------------------
6th attempt!!!
1st: 50:xy - 3 edges wrong
2nd: 51:xy - 3 corners wrong
3rd: 38:xy - 1 corner to twist on place (and of course my slot).... after doing everything else i changed my hand on the megaminx to twist the corner.... and took *another* one... - so the result was: 2 corners twisted. :confused:
4th: after 10 mins of solving I realized that I made a mistake with my *first move*. Didn't want to roll back everything, so gave up.
5th: Some scrambled cube... don't know what happened.

6th: *SUCCESSFUL*
Memo: 24:31
Execution: 16:56


----------



## byu (Apr 17, 2009)

Wow, nice job! Must be hard.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 17, 2009)

Pitzu said:


> FINALLY!!!
> Megaminx blindfolded: 41:28.57
> --------------------------------------



Wow, István - fast solve! I sympathize with your difficulty getting a successful solve - it was hard for me too. I still find it very hard to do one, and very easy to make some small mistake.

Congratulations!


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 17, 2009)

Pitzu said:


> FINALLY!!!
> Megaminx blindfolded: 41:28.57



Congratulations István! I still think megaminx BLD is simply madness. Nicely done!

Chris


----------



## Slash (Apr 17, 2009)

gratulálok, Pitzu!
(In English: Congratulations)


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 17, 2009)

Ya, I can imagine setups are pretty hard to keep track of... But once, I will do one too 

Memo cant be that hard anyway


----------



## CanadaCube (Apr 18, 2009)

First BLD solve!!! 4/15/09!! 8:30


----------



## byu (Apr 18, 2009)

Today is the 17th.... or did you do this 2 days ago?


----------



## Sakarie (Apr 18, 2009)

I did my first succesfull solve with a finishing move. With that I mean that I solved as if the UR-piece, instead were going to BR, and FRU to UBR, and then I finally made a R-move. It wasn't faster or smoother or anything, but it was fun, and I'm glad it worked.


----------



## byu (Apr 18, 2009)

5x5 bld solve success, virtually though, not on a real cube, I still haven't gotten around to order a V5.

I did it on Hi-Games, and I just used cube rotation moves to examine, then I didn't look at the screen and just looked at the keys (so not blindfolded, but without looking at the cube). At least now I know that I can actually do this, it's really not too hard.

I'm just nowhere near as fast as a lot other people


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 18, 2009)

byu said:


> 5x5 bld solve success, virtually though, not on a real cube, I still haven't gotten around to order a V5.
> 
> I did it on Hi-Games, and I just used cube rotation moves to examine, then I didn't look at the screen and just looked at the keys (so not blindfolded, but without looking at the cube). At least now I know that I can actually do this, it's really not too hard.
> 
> I'm just nowhere near as fast as a lot other people



That's cool - congratulations!

You didn't tell us though - how fast was it?


----------



## byu (Apr 18, 2009)

I dot remember the exact time, but I think it was 45-50 minutes. I know I can go faster on a real cube


----------



## CanadaCube (Apr 18, 2009)

byu said:


> Today is the 17th.... or did you do this 2 days ago?



I did that 2 days ago


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 18, 2009)

byu said:


> 5x5 bld solve success, virtually though, not on a real cube, I still haven't gotten around to order a V5.



Congrats on the successful solve! Virtual or real cube, it's still a solve!

Chris


----------



## JustinJ (Apr 18, 2009)

byu said:


> 5x5 bld solve success, virtually though, not on a real cube, I still haven't gotten around to order a V5.
> 
> I did it on Hi-Games, and I just used cube rotation moves to examine, then I didn't look at the screen and just looked at the keys (so not blindfolded, but without looking at the cube). At least now I know that I can actually do this, it's really not too hard.
> 
> I'm just nowhere near as fast as a lot other people



You officially freak me out now. That's just insane, huge congrats. I can't imagine being _that_ comfortable with the simulator.

I'd love to see a video of you doing this, it wouldn't have to be a big cube, 3x3 would still be cool to see.


----------



## Simboubou (Apr 18, 2009)

New PB with 1:01.87...
The sub60 is soooooo close !


----------



## phil (Apr 19, 2009)

first 3x3x3 solve
4-28-09

memo time ~8 mins
solve time ~6 mins


----------



## McWizzle94 (Apr 19, 2009)

phil said:


> first 3x3x3 solve
> 4-28-09
> 
> memo time ~8 mins
> solve time ~6 mins



Congrats Man! =]


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 19, 2009)

phil said:


> first 3x3x3 solve
> 4-28-09
> 
> memo time ~8 mins
> solve time ~6 mins



Ehm.. isn't that 28th April 2009? 'cause that hasn't been yet..


----------



## toast (Apr 19, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> phil said:
> 
> 
> > first 3x3x3 solve
> ...



He obviously traveled back through time to the eighteenth to post his post after he had gotten his first BLD solve on the 28th.


----------



## Sakarie (Apr 20, 2009)

Today have I blindfolded four times, all while walking, and managed to success on three of them! I'm sure I haven't had that good ratio on a day, and I don't think Iäve ever even done three on the same day.

BTW, I wasn't blindfolded, or eve lcosing my eyes, but I looked only forward, and not down!


----------



## Gparker (Apr 21, 2009)

sub 2!!!!! so easy and lucky though so it doesnt count. i got 1:58.25 

white top, green front

L R2 D' F2 D U2 B' F' L B2 F' L' R D U L' D2 U2 L2 B2 R B2 D' U B'


Mike, please say ill average sub 1 memo


----------



## happa95 (Apr 21, 2009)

Gparker said:


> sub 2!!!!! so easy and lucky though so it doesnt count. i got 1:58.25
> 
> white top, green front
> 
> ...




lol 42.73 success.


----------



## AUSSIESPEEDCUBER (Apr 21, 2009)

For some reason i find the corners harder then edges in BLD solves...i can easily get the memo for the edges in like 30-40secs... But the corners always take at least 2-3mins... I've tried a 3 cycles approach to the cornes but cant keep track, so i have to use the T move to perm 2 at a time which is ok but slow... does anyone have any ideas for me...

I know a full OLL an PLL!!!


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 21, 2009)

AUSSIESPEEDCUBER said:


> For some reason i find the corners harder then edges in BLD solves...i can easily get the memo for the edges in like 30-40secs... But the corners always take at least 2-3mins... I've tried a 3 cycles approach to the cornes but cant keep track, so i have to use the T move to perm 2 at a time which is ok but slow... does anyone have any ideas for me...
> 
> I know a full OLL an PLL!!!



I actually have a quite similar problem. Edges probably take 40sec-1min and corners can take up to 1 minute! Although if the corners are easy it can take 15 seconds. I use visual memory, and with a bit of practise this should be really fast.

How do you memo?


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (Apr 21, 2009)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRi2MvwRMCA[/youtube]

2x2 BLD Personal Best : 1:14.09 

Scramble : U2 F2 U2 F' R F' R' F U2 R' U2 R' U2 R2 F U2 F' U' R F R' U F2 R2 U2 (I scramble with green front white top)


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 21, 2009)

alifiantoadinugroho said:


> 2x2 BLD Personal Best : 1:14.09
> 
> Scramble : U2 F2 U2 F' R F' R' F U2 R' U2 R' U2 R2 F U2 F' U' R F R' U F2 R2 U2 (I scramble with green front white top)



you're welcome.


----------



## Sakarie (Apr 21, 2009)

I tested the "too good scramble", and it certainly was easy. I made 3:51, whick is a 90 sec better than my previus record.


----------



## happa95 (Apr 21, 2009)

Sakarie said:


> I tested the "too good scramble", and it certainly was easy. I made 3:51, whick is a 90 sec better than my previus record.



i got sub-45... i think it can barely be called a "scramble"


----------



## byu (Apr 21, 2009)

Tyler beat me. I got a 49


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 21, 2009)

I have started working on BLD now using byu's video tutorials! I am just learning how to execute edges right now. I scramble the cube and solve the corners, then right down in what order to do what edges, and then solve under the table while looking at my notes. My success rate is less than 50%. But I only started yesterday, so I am satisfied so far. Once I get comfortable with the execution, I will learn a memory method. Then corner eexecution, then corner memory method.

And a noob question: On Old Pochman, do you do corners of edges first?


----------



## byu (Apr 21, 2009)

I used to do edges first when I used old pochmann, but it works both ways


----------



## rahulkadukar (Apr 21, 2009)

ManuK said:


> @toast ,
> That is amazingly fast for a first solve.(Though part of your speed can be attributed to your normal 3x3 speed). It took me 6 BLD solves to get even sub-6.What is the method you are using?



So finally you learn BLD nice. What is the method


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 21, 2009)

byu said:


> I used to do edges first when I used old pochmann, but it works both ways



Thanks. I guess I'll just wait until I mess around with corners and memo before I decide.


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (Apr 22, 2009)

................................


----------



## happa95 (Apr 22, 2009)

alifiantoadinugroho said:


> happa95 said:
> 
> 
> > Sakarie said:
> ...



oh, i was talking about the scramble from gparker.
And I'm talking about 3x3 BLD, not 2x2 BLD.


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (Apr 22, 2009)

happa95 said:


> alifiantoadinugroho said:
> 
> 
> > happa95 said:
> ...



Oh Lol. my bad


----------



## Gparker (Apr 22, 2009)

happa95 said:


> alifiantoadinugroho said:
> 
> 
> > happa95 said:
> ...



yea mine was the first one of the day off of CCT. ive never seen an easeir real scramble


----------



## byu (Apr 22, 2009)

Gparker said:


> happa95 said:
> 
> 
> > alifiantoadinugroho said:
> ...



That was a CCT scramble? That's hard to believe


----------



## Gparker (Apr 22, 2009)

byu said:


> Gparker said:
> 
> 
> > happa95 said:
> ...





whats so special about a CCT scramble? it was just a random scramble for 3x3  maybe i should have taken a screen shot


----------



## byu (Apr 22, 2009)

Gparker said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > Gparker said:
> ...



No I believe you. I just think it's strange that a computer generated "random" scramble has so much solved already. I guess since it's completely "random" there's a chance it will be like that.

And someday, someone will get a CCT scramble that gives you a solved cube.


----------



## Zava (Apr 22, 2009)

5:	01:05.98	x
4:	01:26.83	x --- DNF
3:	01:12.74	x
2:	01:07.29	x
1:	01:11.05	x

average of 5 was 1:10.36. not bad without any practice  
at my next comp, I want the NR (currently 1:16.38) as my first success. I'll practise for that though


----------



## Ellis (Apr 22, 2009)

byu said:


> And someday, someone will get a CCT scramble that gives you a solved cube.



I doubt that.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 22, 2009)

Ellis said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > And someday, someone will get a CCT scramble that gives you a solved cube.
> ...



It's very unlikely, but it could happen..


----------



## Zava (Apr 22, 2009)

Zava said:


> 5:	01:05.98	x
> 4:	01:26.83	x --- DNF
> 3:	01:12.74	x
> 2:	01:07.29	x
> ...




hoho, today is a good day for BLD!
4x4 bld in 5:34.72 (2:40-2:50 memo), out of nowhere  haven't practised since...well, I haven't really practised it ever. maybe 10th successful solve.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 22, 2009)

Zava said:


> hoho, today is a good day for BLD!
> 4x4 bld in 5:34.72 (2:40-2:50 memo), out of nowhere  haven't practised since...well, I haven't really practised it ever. maybe 10th successful solve.


Oh wow - that's mind-boggling. Congratulations! Just like that, you're one of the elite.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 22, 2009)

Zava said:


> hoho, today is a good day for BLD! 4x4 bld in 5:34.72 (2:40-2:50 memo), out of nowhere  haven't practised since...well, I haven't really practised it ever. maybe 10th successful solve.



Holy Moses (or whatever applies) That is a fantastic time! Nice!

Then I almost dare not mention my efforts, but then again why not 

I tried some 20 3x3 speedbld practise this morning (next comp is Saturday) with only
a little over 50% accuracy. Not too good, average only a little sub-3. But the two best 
were 2:02.08  (PB with 2 secs) and then 2:00.06  (again 2 secs). Now next PB 
has got to be sub-2.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 22, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Zava said:
> 
> 
> > hoho, today is a good day for BLD! 4x4 bld in 5:34.72 (2:40-2:50 memo), out of nowhere  haven't practised since...well, I haven't really practised it ever. maybe 10th successful solve.
> ...



Your next PB will probably be 2:00.00  Good Luck on sub 2  And good luck in västerås! I'm not coming


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 23, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> And good luck in västerås! I'm not coming



That's too bad.  Football?


----------



## Ellis (Apr 23, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > byu said:
> ...



_Could_ happen, of course. You said yourself it's very unlikely (I would change 'very' to 'extremely' though). And that's why I said "I doubt that" and not "that can't ever happen".

anyway, On-topic:
PB 3x3 today. It was 2:39.xx. Fast for me. I recently got back into BLD after a few months break. Right before this was my fastest DNF (that I actually tried to solve), it was around 2:20.xx (off by a few mispermuted corners). I'm getting kind of frustrated that everything is so slow... my memo and solving are both reeeaaally bad, not to mention a poor success rate. I just don't know what to do to improve.


----------



## ManuK (Apr 23, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> So finally you learn BLD nice. What is the method



Yeah, finally. . Using M2/Old Pochmann. Its been almost 3 weeks since I've done a complete blindfold solve though.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 23, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> SimonWestlund said:
> 
> 
> > And good luck in västerås! I'm not coming
> ...



Nope. Just couldn't find a good way to get there.. And stay the night.. I have to go by myself because my mom's job is having a party and my dad's in China. 
And I would have to skip a football match the next day if I went


----------



## Pitzu (Apr 23, 2009)

Megaminx blindfolded: 37:08.50 
Memo: 21:41 - Execution: 15:26

My 2nd successful solve after 4 more DNFs. I think, sub 35 mustn't mean any problem.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 23, 2009)

Pitzu said:


> Megaminx blindfolded: 37:08.50
> Memo: 21:41 - Execution: 15:26
> 
> My 2nd successful solve after 4 more DNFs. I think, sub 35 mustn't mean any problem.



Wow, István! Very nice! It's always fun to see your name in this thread because it usually means something spectacular.

What is your method? I'm just curious because you're so much faster than me - I'm wondering why you're so much better than I am at this - is it the method, or are you just better suited to megaminx than to big cubes (or I'm just very poorly suited to megaminx - maybe that's it)?


----------



## Zava (Apr 23, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Pitzu said:
> 
> 
> > Megaminx blindfolded: 37:08.50
> ...



and I'm sure the next one will be even more spectacular 



Mike Hughey said:


> What is your method? I'm just curious because you're so much faster than me - I'm wondering why you're so much better than I am at this - is it the method, or are you just better suited to megaminx than to big cubes (or I'm just very poorly suited to megaminx - maybe that's it)?



as far as I know, he just uses 3 cycles.


----------



## Zava (Apr 23, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Zava said:
> 
> 
> > hoho, today is a good day for BLD!
> ...



thanks Mike!  but I still can't believe I can do this good. (maybe I just don't know my limits, and on this solve, I tried to get more near to my limits without knowing it?)


----------



## Pitzu (Apr 23, 2009)

Zava said:


> as far as I know, he just uses 3 cycles.


No. I use M2. 

Sorry Mike, it's secret.


----------



## Pitzu (Apr 23, 2009)

Pitzu said:


> Sorry Mike, it's secret.


Just kidding... 

I'm not so familiar with Megaminx notation, but you must know the following algs on cube: RUL'U'R'ULU' - and its mirror alg and backwards. It's a corner 3-cycle on a cube and also works in megaminx. I'm too lazy to use all 8 algs from this group and it is quite easy to setup, so I use only one. However in some cases it is easyer to do inverse setup, so this week I started to use the "backwards" alg, instead of doing it twice.

For edges, I think I use the same as you. The 12 moves alg, consisting of the 2 "6 moves OLL". However if you vary it a bit, it means 4 different alg. I started to use all 4. (sometimes I mix them.)

I have a "temporary" memo system with 60 terms. Numbers from 1 to 10, first 20 letters of the Greek alphabet and first 30 letters of the Hungarian alphabet. (You'd better to be Hungarian. )


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Apr 23, 2009)

Zava said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Zava said:
> ...



Good job Zava! I remember my PB went from 6:30+ to 5:09 suddenly. I don't know your previous pb though.

As for me, today I got 3:20.xx(too lazy to open CCT to check the exact time) 4x4BLD with 1:08 memo, and I used images for edges. 8 pieces solved. I can really see sub3 coming soon. I've had 1 or 2 sub2 executions already. This is getting kinda crazy..


----------



## Gparker (Apr 23, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> Zava said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...





Ville, ill ask this nicely. Please go to a competition and destroy some blind records already! you can easily break 3x3 blind, 4x4 blind, maybe 5x5 blind, and multi! When is your next comp. anyway?

and very nice times


----------



## tim (Apr 23, 2009)

Gparker said:


> Ville, ill ask this nicely. Please go to a competition and destroy some blind records already! you can easily break 3x3 blind, 4x4 blind, maybe 5x5 blind, and *multi*!



No, he can't!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 23, 2009)

Pitzu said:


> I have a "temporary" memo system with 60 terms. Numbers from 1 to 10, first 20 letters of the Greek alphabet and first 30 letters of the Hungarian alphabet. (You'd better to be Hungarian. )



I suspect this is the key. My memorization is kind of a mess, using 2 letters for each piece. And yeah, it sounds like you use the same execution as me exactly, so it must be the memorization.

I tried to use M2 as well, but it just ... won't ... turn ...


And awesome job, Ville - I agree it is quite crazy. You're totally amazing! I am looking forward to seeing what kinds of records you can set someday. (But I don't mind your letting the rest of us have a while to still try to get some. )


----------



## Zava (Apr 23, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> Zava said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



thanks! 
yeah, I remeber that too, from that moment I was like "this guy will give headache to a lot of others" or something like that.
previous pb was 7:07 (on vid) but that was a while ago...
congrats to you too!  still using that crappy re-tooled one?


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Apr 23, 2009)

Nah, just a pretty crappy ES.  It's better than the rubik's.


----------



## Faz (Apr 24, 2009)

happa95 said:


> Gparker said:
> 
> 
> > sub 2!!!!! so easy and lucky though so it doesnt count. i got 1:58.25
> ...



Wow 62.86.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 24, 2009)

Ville, have you tried Gparkers scramble?


----------



## Zava (Apr 24, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> happa95 said:
> 
> 
> > Gparker said:
> ...



haha, 31.66


----------



## Slash (Apr 24, 2009)

oh woohohohooooo!!!
second EVER successful 4x4 bld solve: 22:12.03
This wasn't lucky. At the previous solve were 10 centers solved what made the memo so much easier. Now, there were just 6 centers and one corner solved(the corner with wrong orientation). about 17-17,5 mins for memo.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Apr 24, 2009)

phil said:


> first 3x3x3 solve
> 4-28-09
> 
> memo time ~8 mins
> solve time ~6 mins



How do people do that? 
I take like 20-30 minutes and I still have yet to get a successful BLD


----------



## byu (Apr 24, 2009)

How long is your memo?


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Apr 24, 2009)

I've had maybe 5 or 6 attempts so far.
I'm planning another one or maybe two today.
Execution is usually 3-4 minutes. It's mostly memo that's a problem. I often find that I mess up because I choose words that could possibly point to two different places, so I redo memo sometimes.


----------



## byu (Apr 24, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> Ville, have you tried Gparkers scramble?



Be ready for an 18.xx BLD solve


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 25, 2009)

byu said:


> SimonWestlund said:
> 
> 
> > Ville, have you tried Gparkers scramble?
> ...



I know, right!  Why doesn't he try it?


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (Apr 25, 2009)

new 3x3 BLD record : 5:12.09


----------



## Pedro (Apr 26, 2009)

8:12.87 4x4x4 bld

first scramble of weekly competition 17

I had 10 centers and 2 edges solved, so I guess it's lucky (21% pieces solved)


----------



## happa95 (Apr 26, 2009)

Zava said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > happa95 said:
> ...



damnit, man. You beat me.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 26, 2009)

Pedro said:


> 8:12.87 4x4x4 bld
> 
> first scramble of weekly competition 17
> 
> I had 10 centers and 2 edges solved, so I guess it's lucky (21% pieces solved)



Wow, Pedro - nice job! I had something like a 9:14 DNF on that one.


----------



## Pitzu (Apr 26, 2009)

Megaminx blindfolded: 34:50.08

Memo: 20:04
Execution: 14:45

As I said, sub 35 is possible.


----------



## Rosson91 (Apr 26, 2009)

new best avg of 5 3x3 bld
1:41, 1:31, 1:44, DNF, 1:41


----------



## sooland (Apr 26, 2009)

WOAH! nice job!


----------



## Pedro (Apr 26, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Pedro said:
> 
> 
> > 8:12.87 4x4x4 bld
> ...



thanks 

I was kinda pissed off with my batteries, which wouldn't work so I couldn't tape this attempt...

then I saw those easy centers and just tried to memorise really fast

memo was around 3:40 if I remember correctly (just took a brief look at the stackmat), so my execution can still be improved


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 27, 2009)

yay! sub-10 4x4 bld. 9:22! I cant believe that i got sub-10! w00t! this is my 3rd success, but i haven't done an attempt in a while! f2 L r R2 D u U B2 f' U2 B L2 R2 B D2 u' U2 B f' D' u2 U' r u2 f D' F2 L f F2 L2 r2 R u' r R' F R B2 L


----------



## Gparker (Apr 28, 2009)

blind average of 5 non rolling


Statistics for 04-27-2009 21:13:48

Cubes Solved: 5/5
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 2:55.78
Standard Deviation: 41.21
Best Time: 1:54.64
Worst Time: 3:43.17
Individual Times:
1.	3:19.14	F D U' B F2 R D U2 L' B' F' R D2 R2 D2 F2 D2 U2 F' D' U2 F U2 L R'
2.	2:20.05	F' R2 D2 U' R' D2 B2 U2 L D' F L2 R' D2 U2 F D2 U2 F2 L' D' U2 R' D' U'
3.	3:43.17	D L B F D' U' R' D B' F' L2 B D U2 B' F L' R2 B F2 L2 D2 F D2 U'
4.	1:54.64	R D' U L' R B2 L2 R' U' R D L' R' B D2 U F' L R2 B' U B2 R2 D2 B
5.	3:21.92	D' R2 D B2 U B R D2 U' R' B' R' U2 L D U2 B' F2 L' F2 D U' F2 L R


sub 3  and i remember 2 weeks ago i was dying for a sub 3 single  thank you mike!!! 


and rubixcubematt, good job


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 28, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> yay! sub-10 4x4 bld. 9:22! I cant believe that i got sub-10! w00t! this is my 3rd success, but i haven't done an attempt in a while! f2 L r R2 D u U B2 f' U2 B L2 R2 B D2 u' U2 B f' D' u2 U' r u2 f D' F2 L f F2 L2 r2 R u' r R' F R B2 L



Congrats Matt!!


----------



## marineasalia (Apr 29, 2009)

first sub 8 bld 3x3x3 
7:54.00	D' L' B' F D L2 R U' L2 R' D2 U' R' D' U L F' R2 B2 L2 R' D U' R2 B'
learned bld about a week ago


----------



## byu (Apr 29, 2009)

marineasalia said:


> first sub 8 bld 3x3x3
> 7:54.00	D' L' B' F D L2 R U' L2 R' D2 U' R' D' U L F' R2 B2 L2 R' D U' R2 B'
> learned bld about a week ago



Good work!

How many successes do you have?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 30, 2009)

I will never forget this. I got the National Record on Multi Blind! 2/2 in 14:37!!!!


----------



## Rosson91 (Apr 30, 2009)

new PB: 1:21.12


----------



## byu (Apr 30, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> I will never forget this. I got the National Record on Multi Blind! 2/2 in 14:37!!!!



Congratulations!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 2, 2009)

byu said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > I will never forget this. I got the National Record on Multi Blind! 2/2 in 14:37!!!!
> ...


Seems like Holland just sucks in blindfolded :/ The Dutch ranking list for 4x4 BLD contains exactly one person, and for 5x5 BLD it's empty -.-, which means that soon I might have 3 instead of 1 NR 

PS. That one person on 4x4BLD is Jacco, he had 36:16. If I can't beat that, I suck.



> new PB: 1:21.12


That's on... 4x4? You should say that in your post...


----------



## byu (May 2, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > trying-to-speedcube... said:
> ...



Well, what is your success rate for 4 BLD?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 2, 2009)

byu said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > byu said:
> ...


Enough to get at least one success out of 2 

If I don't get interrupted, I normally get 40-50%?


----------



## Slash (May 3, 2009)

3/3 multiple bld: 16:47.17
video here


----------



## F.P. (May 4, 2009)

Trying this the first time for fun:

Multi BLD:

6/6 cubes in 18 min.


----------



## mande (May 4, 2009)

I beat the Indian NR holder in a BLD cube-off today.


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 4, 2009)

I feel like a loser cuz everyone here can completely dominate me. But i finally started seriously started doing BLD. I got 4 successes out of like 7 or 8. It was around 5-7 minutes. I'm just glad i got a success though.


----------



## tim (May 4, 2009)

F.P. said:


> Trying this the first time for fun:
> 
> Multi BLD:
> 
> 6/6 cubes in 18 min.



Awesome speed .


----------



## mrbiggs (May 4, 2009)

F.P. said:


> Trying this the first time for fun:
> 
> Multi BLD:
> 
> 6/6 cubes in 18 min.





What??


That is so fast and accurate for your first time...that would put you at second in the world at competition.


----------



## F.P. (May 4, 2009)

I mean the first time trying it as fast as possible...I did a 25/25 before.


----------



## byu (May 4, 2009)

What was the time?


----------



## F.P. (May 4, 2009)

I'm not sure...probably between 2-3 hours.


----------



## peterbat (May 4, 2009)

F.P. said:


> Trying this the first time for fun:
> 
> Multi BLD:
> 
> 6/6 cubes in 18 min.



Holy crap! Nice job!

As for me...

New PB for 3x3: 2:17.60! This is my first sub-3 time, so I'm excited.

EDIT: Just tried a multi and got 3/3 in 19:48.16. I'm almost half as fast as F.P. (although it would probably take me a good deal more than twice that to do 6 cubes...)


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 5, 2009)

F.P. said:


> Trying this the first time for fun:
> 
> Multi BLD:
> 
> 6/6 cubes in 18 min.



Congratulations - awesome time!

I remember in the past you've talked about doing this with the same cube, reapplying the scramble and then solving. Just out of curiosity, did you do this "competition-style", with 6 separate cubes?


----------



## tim (May 5, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> F.P. said:
> 
> 
> > Trying this the first time for fun:
> ...



Yes, he did.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 6, 2009)

I've been wanting to do this for a while now - I finally did it this morning.

BH corners time attack: 1:05:17.83.

Yes, this pretty much shows I still don't know a few of them very well; I had to turn the cube around in my head for 10 of them or so to find an equivalent one so I could do them. Mostly it's the columns cases that still get me - I hate those. But I'm pretty sure I did fully optimized commutators for every case. Another reason for the time being so long - it's kind of exhausting. I was worn out towards the end.

To do it, I would say the name of the image that went with the letter pair, close my eyes, perform the algorithm, open my eyes to make sure that I did the right thing, then say the name of the image for the inverse operation, close my eyes, perform that algorithm, then open my eyes to make sure it was solved again.

I think I can really say it now - I've learned BH corners!


----------



## ThatGuy (May 7, 2009)

I can visual memo almost comfortably now. It was much easier than i thought. YAY


----------



## Anthony (May 7, 2009)

I dropped my BLD PB 36%. From 2:14 to 1:26.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkgcZ9Lt5_0


----------



## F.P. (May 7, 2009)

Vast improvement! Congratulations!


----------



## Pitzu (May 7, 2009)

Finally!!!
Pyraminx Crystal Blindfolded - István

4 : 1

Successful for the 5th attempt!!!
Time: 48:29.42
Memo: 26:26
Execution: 22:03


----------



## dChan (May 7, 2009)

Well, I finally got serious about practicing BLD and have been practicing every day. Half of my solves lately have been behind my back and the other half have been normal blindfolded solves. I find now that there is little difference in time between the two now. So, anyway, my accomplishment is that I finally broke my BLD PB from a year ago(yep, I took a long break from cubing). I've actually had two 3:54.xx times before and nothing else under 4 minutes(that means no sub-4s that were not 3:54). I got 3:46.71 in the car yesterday and it was non-lucky and non-easy!

Sadly, yesterday morning I had a 3:15 DNF behind my back that only was a DNF because I cycled the last three edges the wrong way.


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 7, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> I've been wanting to do this for a while now - I finally did it this morning.
> 
> BH corners time attack: 1:05:17.83.
> 
> I think I can really say it now - I've learned BH corners!



What does this mean? One hour for what? Blindfolding through all different cases? That's nice!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 7, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > I've been wanting to do this for a while now - I finally did it this morning.
> ...



Well, sort of. Yes, it's all 378 cases. I went alphabetically, but doing inverses as I went. What I did was:
1. Say the name of the image for the case. First case was "BC - bicycle".
2. Close my eyes and perform the algorithm.
3. Open my eyes and make sure I did the right thing.
4. Say the name of the inverse of the image. First case was "CB - cab" (taxicab).
5. Close my eyes and perform that algorithm.
6. Open my eyes and make sure the cube is solved again.

So I went alphabetically. A is my buffer, so it was BC (then CB, as the inverse), BD (DB), BE (EB), etc. to BX (XB), then CD (DC), CE (EC), etc. on up through WX (XW). This covers all of the cases exactly once. It's easier to keep track of than a PLL time attack! (Even if it does take 40 times as long!)

I sincerely hope my next time attack is well under an hour. I bet Chris can do one in 30 minutes or less.


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 7, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> So I went alphabetically. A is my buffer, so it was BC (then CB, as the inverse), BD (DB), BE (EB), etc. to BX (XB), then CD (DC), CE (EC), etc. on up through WX (XW). This covers all of the cases exactly once.



Why do you have a letter (and a good one, A, at that) for your buffer? 

(But I myself has wasted three by changing from Old Pochmann corners to TurBo corners. But I do not want to relearn them).


----------



## Ville Seppänen (May 7, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > So I went alphabetically. A is my buffer, so it was BC (then CB, as the inverse), BD (DB), BE (EB), etc. to BX (XB), then CD (DC), CE (EC), etc. on up through WX (XW). This covers all of the cases exactly once.
> ...



Seems to be a common problem. I waste 2 good letters (A & M) for my buffer piece which I never memo with letters. But it's not that big of a deal.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 7, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



I use exactly the same lettering scheme for corners as I use for X centers on big cubes. Since I don't use a fixed buffer for X centers (so far, anyway), I need it there to keep track of the buffer I'm using. So I'm stuck with it on corners too.

And it's no big deal - it's not like any of my letters are any better or worse than any other ones - all of my images are very solid now.


----------



## joey (May 7, 2009)

Man, I really need to practise before my next two comps.


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 7, 2009)

joey said:


> Man, I really need to practise before my next two comps.



You are welcome in the weekly comp


----------



## qqwref (May 8, 2009)

Pitzu said:


> Finally!!!
> Pyraminx Crystal Blindfolded - István
> 
> 4 : 1
> ...



Whoa, very impressive. How do you do a corner cycle?


----------



## Pitzu (May 8, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Pitzu said:
> 
> 
> > Finally!!!
> ...


It's more or less the same as for Megaminx. The only difference is that it affects 7 edges. So it's a 3-cycle for corners and 7-cycle for edges. That means if you do it 7x you get a 3-cycle for edges.
OK, it's not a nice solution but at least works.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 9, 2009)

Awesome job with the Pyraminx Crystal, István!

My latest news: today I beat my personal best on 7x7x7 BLD:
53:10.87 (22:51 memorization)

I was very happy with the memorization time, and the memory was quite secure (which is nice, because I've been having a lot of trouble lately). The execution was very slow because on three separate occasions I cycled the wrong pieces, but in each case I caught it, figured it out, and fixed it successfully. I also had a little trouble figuring out how to deal with the parity on the BH corners, which I was figuring out how to do during the solve. I finally decided on the really big cubes to just always move my parity corners to UBL and URB, so I could solve at the end without ever having to think about what to do (solve with a T perm). And this case had one of those two corners twisted (a non-T-perm solution), so I decided to do two commutators to fix it.

Still a long way to go to catch Ville, but at least I will once again be second on the UWR list. 

I decided to check my old records to see how I've been doing. This one was after 5 straight DNFs, so it was a welcome relief to get this one. My overall record:
2008: 9 correct out of 29 attempts
2009: 4 correct out of 17 attempts
Total: 13 correct out of 46 attempts = 28% accuracy

6 of those 46 attempts were my 3 multi attempts, where I missed them all. So for single solve attempts only, I'm 13 out of 40.


----------



## daeyoungyoon (May 9, 2009)

YaY I got my first blindfold solve today!!! Didn't really time myself since I was only focusing on trying to actually solve it but it was between 10-15mins. Could've done it faster but I was like rechecking the whole solve in my head like 10times before I started.


----------



## byu (May 9, 2009)

Wow! Great job!


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 10, 2009)

Congrats on beating Mátyás Kuti Mike!  Nice time!!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 11, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> BH corners time attack: 1:05:17.83.


BH corners time attack, second attempt: 56:15.97.

I'm getting better. And I'm much better at the columns cases, even if they do still take me longer than most of the others.


----------



## ManasijV (May 11, 2009)

mande said:


> I beat the Indian NR holder in a BLD cube-off today.



Yes Mande you were awesome even though i didn't exactly see you or Karthik solve. But I'm getting better and maybe next time its my turn


----------



## ManasijV (May 11, 2009)

Ok I finally started practising memorization in the evening. Its night now and i got a sub 4 already  watch out all Indian cubers!


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 11, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > BH corners time attack: 1:05:17.83.
> ...



Wow, your hands must be soooo tired afterwards!! That's a long time to execute algorithms!

What time do you think is possible for you on this?


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 11, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



Mainly my brain is tired afterwards. I was about two-thirds through and hit a really easy A9 one and just sat there for about 30 seconds trying to remember what a commutator was.  But at this speed, the algorithms are pretty slow, really. They're my typical speed, which is outrageously slow for most people. (Calculation: it's actually about 9 seconds per algorithm. Very very slow.)

I suspect it's quite easy for someone good to get sub-30 minutes on this. But it'll be hard for me to get that fast, probably.

I do think it helps to do these. Every time I do one, my 3x3x3 BLD solves seem to improve dramatically.

I'm really curious how fast Chris or Daniel would be at this. But probably they're too smart to waste that much time on one.  And I'd really LOVE to see how fast Haiyan could do one.


----------



## marineasalia (May 12, 2009)

byu said:


> marineasalia said:
> 
> 
> > first sub 8 bld 3x3x3
> ...



sorry didnt see ur post earlier.. at that time i had around 6-7 successes ... havent practiced since..


----------



## mande (May 12, 2009)

ManasijV said:


> Ok I finally started practising memorization in the evening. Its night now and i got a sub 4 already  watch out all Indian cubers!



Good work there, that's pretty fast progress. You using M2 for edges?

Accomplishment (?): I did a BLD solve yesterday and the cube was off by a L2 move. Should this be counted as a DNF or +2? If +2, then my time will be around 2:25:xx. Memo was sub 1, not great exec time.


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 12, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> SimonWestlund said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



Does HaiYan use it?


----------



## Ville Seppänen (May 12, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> Does HaiYan use it?



Yes.


----------



## Stefan (May 12, 2009)

Pitzu said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Pitzu said:
> ...



You're kidding about that 7-edges-side-effect, right? Does it mean you really do it seven times for every 3-corners-cycle? That must be long, but at least the purity makes things easy. I can't imagine having that side effect lingering throughout solving corners, as that would probably make setups unspeakably hard. If you'd like a fairly nice/short pure 3-corners-cycle (simple 14 turns commutator), have a look at my Pyraminx Crystal algorithms video. That's what I'm going to use if I ever find the time+energy to attempt it (I've only done a few "sighted blindsolves" so far).

Oh and congrats, of course!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 12, 2009)

mande said:


> ManasijV said:
> 
> 
> > Ok I finally started practising memorization in the evening. Its night now and i got a sub 4 already  watch out all Indian cubers!
> ...



It's +2. There are plenty of people who would like to change that, but as the rules stand today, it's +2.


----------



## ManasijV (May 12, 2009)

mande said:


> ManasijV said:
> 
> 
> > Ok I finally started practising memorization in the evening. Its night now and i got a sub 4 already  watch out all Indian cubers!
> ...



No still Old Pochmann even though i know M2 I'm not too comfortable. I'll switch some time. today 3:30.xx  memo 1:12 execution bad even though it was quite fluent with no pauses  so I need to switch soon. Which I will after my next exam!


----------



## Pitzu (May 12, 2009)

Pyraminx Crystal Blindfolded: 41:27.20 
Memo: 21:47
Execution: 19:39

Today it's 2nd successful out of 2 attempts. (The first was some 50 min.)
Yesterday I had a 19 min. memo but after that I made a mistake... :confused:
And on Friday I had 2 more DNFs.


----------



## Pitzu (May 12, 2009)

"Old Pochmann" is like "Old Shatterhand" and "Old Firehand" ?! 

Stefan! I've seen your video but I'm too lazy to learn algorithms for this. That's why I use the same alg. as for the Megaminx. (And for the cube.) This way I can use the same setups as for the Megaminx. The algorithm is 7x8=56 moves but I measured it today, it takes me 25-25 seconds. And of course at least 1 corner is solved. (Usually 2)
You showed an 8 moves alg. for flipping 2 edges, I use a trivial one with 14 moves.
And my corner rotating is terrible... 112 moves. :confused:


----------



## Stefan (May 12, 2009)

Pitzu said:


> I use the same alg. as for the Megaminx. (And for the cube.)


What alg is that?


----------



## Pitzu (May 12, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Pitzu said:
> 
> 
> > I use the same alg. as for the Megaminx. (And for the cube.)
> ...


L'U'RULU'R'U


----------



## ManasijV (May 12, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Zava said:
> 
> 
> > I've only asked for a scramble from you so you could be sure that there will have been no cheating whatsoever.
> ...



Ok firstly when I started cubing Matyas was already banned.
After reading his posts, I can't believe Stefan commented. He is a kid and has no maturity and is bound to be very arrogant. Seriously at 14 I don't know how many people would take a ban very well.
Since I'm new I don't know how they proved it because most videos have been deleted and I was wondering what they questioned him and how he answered. If any senior has the time please answer this question for me.
This is basically because I thought he was very good at BLD and I dont want to have a grudge against the organization. If you feel its unnecessary feel free to ignore!


----------



## qqwref (May 13, 2009)

The proof was in the form of a world-record solve he did in competition, where he was at the end of a commutator with (I think) L D setup move, and he undid it as L' D', instead of D' L'. So then the corners were wrong when they were supposed to be solved. Instead of going on anyway - or fixing his mistake - he solved the corners using a 2x2 method, which would have totally messed up the edges. The point is that if he was not looking, and he realized he would have made the mistake, he would have fixed it with D L D' L'. That's the only way someone who was blindfolded could have fixed that error, if they noticed they had made the mistake. To have fixed it by basically starting over with the corners, doing things which would have messed up the edges (and, what, tracing half of the edges through the 2x2 algs he used?), there's no way he could not have been looking. You may have seen the quote "FRUR'U'F' is a Y-perm" - that's where it comes from, the competitor claiming that he knew it was a Y-perm, and so he could trace the edges through it. Of course that's ridiculous, that someone would make the solve so much harder for no reason, rather than just fixing the mistake with four moves.

Remember that this was before they used paper, so it was actually technically possible to look at the cube. After the cheating accusation, Ron tried to set up a meeting where they could at least prove (using the paper) that the competitor in question could do a fast BLD solve without looking, but the competitor *refused*.

And being 14 is not an excuse to be an arrogant thief... I was not like that when I was 14. People have brought things like that up before (someone even said that at that age he is too young to understand that cheating is wrong, which is 100% rubbish) and I don't agree at all.


----------



## ManasijV (May 13, 2009)

qqwref said:


> The proof was in the form of a world-record solve he did in competition, where he was at the end of a commutator with (I think) L D setup move, and he undid it as L' D', instead of D' L'. So then the corners were wrong when they were supposed to be solved. Instead of going on anyway - or fixing his mistake - he solved the corners using a 2x2 method, which would have totally messed up the edges. The point is that if he was not looking, and he realized he would have made the mistake, he would have fixed it with D L D' L'. That's the only way someone who was blindfolded could have fixed that error, if they noticed they had made the mistake. To have fixed it by basically starting over with the corners, doing things which would have messed up the edges (and, what, tracing half of the edges through the 2x2 algs he used?), there's no way he could not have been looking. You may have seen the quote "FRUR'U'F' is a Y-perm" - that's where it comes from, the competitor claiming that he knew it was a Y-perm, and so he could trace the edges through it. Of course that's ridiculous, that someone would make the solve so much harder for no reason, rather than just fixing the mistake with four moves.
> 
> Remember that this was before they used paper, so it was actually technically possible to look at the cube. After the cheating accusation, Ron tried to set up a meeting where they could at least prove (using the paper) that the competitor in question could do a fast BLD solve without looking, but the competitor *refused*.
> 
> And being 14 is not an excuse to be an arrogant thief... I was not like that when I was 14. People have brought things like that up before (someone even said that at that age he is too young to understand that cheating is wrong, which is 100% rubbish) and I don't agree at all.



Thanks a lot. I do agree that at 14 he'll know what is right and what isn't but after the ban the way he reacted was quite obvious to me.


----------



## Pitzu (May 13, 2009)

Pyraminx Crystal Blindfolded: 39:42.19
Memo: 19:24
Execution: 20:17


----------



## Rubixcubematt (May 14, 2009)

my best average my far this was. I was so annoyed that I forgot the edges for the last solve, and the first one, SO F***ING CLOSE 2 SUB 1! grrrrr. very good though.
Cubes Solved: 3/5
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 1:22.94
Standard Deviation: 16.09
Best Time: 1:00.18
Worst Time: 1:34.42
Individual Times:
1.	1:00.18	L R U' L2 D2 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 R U2 F R F' D2 F' L B D' B R2 B' F' R
2.	1:34.42	U B D' U R' F' R' B' F2 L2 R2 F2 D2 B' F R' B L R2 F R2 U B2 D' U2
3.	DNF	U F2 L R B' R2 U' F D B' L R' B2 D' R2 F' D B L' R2 D U' L B2 R
4.	1:34.22	U2 R2 D U R' B2 L' R D' U2 B2 D F2 L' R2 D2 L R D B2 D2 F' D2 U' F
5.	DNF	F' L R B F' U2 B' L2 D' B2 F R2 B D2 U B F L' R2 B' D U L B2 R


----------



## McWizzle94 (May 15, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> my best average my far this was. I was so annoyed that I forgot the edges for the last solve, and the first one, SO F***ING CLOSE 2 SUB 1! grrrrr. very good though.
> Cubes Solved: 3/5
> Number of Pops: 0
> Average: 1:22.94
> ...


 
WOW! Dude I think you definitely deserve a sub-1 solve. And even then, your average is amazing!! I really suck right now because a) I am transitioning into freestyle, and b) I have no time to practice =[


----------



## happa95 (May 15, 2009)

Statistics for 05-14-2009 17:29:18

Cubes Solved: 7/7
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 1:40.71
Standard Deviation: 11.18
Best Time: 1:26.55
Worst Time: 1:59.95
Individual Times:
1.	1:33.94	D L2 R' D2 U2 R' D' L D' B F2 D L2 R F D F' U2 R U' F2 D2 U' L F2
2.	1:26.55	B R' U2 B' D2 F' U2 B' L2 R2 F L D' U' B F2 U R U2 B' D B2 F2 L U2
3.	1:31.73	F2 L2 R D U' F2 D' B F2 D U B F2 U B D2 U R' D U' L2 U R F' R2
4.	1:44.19	F U' R2 D F2 R' B F R D2 R2 D' U R D2 L R' B2 F' L D' L R B F2
5.	1:52.66	L' U' B' F' R B D' B' R' U2 B2 F2 R D U' B' L' B2 U' F' D L2 R' U' B2	
6.	1:59.95	F2 L' F2 L' D' L2 R' U' B F2 L' U L' R2 F2 L2 R' B' D2 U2 L2 B' L' D' U2	
7.	1:35.95	D2 U' B' F' L D U R2 U2 F' D' U2 L D' U R' D2 U2 B' F' L' D L F L'


5 and 6 were DNFs
EDIT: still using M2 and classic pochmann


----------



## Gparker (May 15, 2009)

happa95 said:


> Statistics for 05-14-2009 17:29:18
> 
> Cubes Solved: 7/7
> Number of Pops: 0
> ...





nice job! but why didnt you put them in as dnfs so you could get a real average?


----------



## happa95 (May 15, 2009)

Okay, so, throughout the last few hours, I have done 32 solves with 9 DNFs. The average was 1:49.18.


----------



## Ellis (May 15, 2009)

happa95 said:


> The average was 1:49.18.



Faster than my fastest DNF... ARGHHH


----------



## happa95 (May 15, 2009)

Ellis said:


> happa95 said:
> 
> 
> > The average was 1:49.18.
> ...



Don't worry, I'm probably gonna freak out at DSC and get sup-2:30


----------



## fanwuq (May 15, 2009)

½ TuRBo = only clock wise algs
Time attack of the 9 algs: 21.06s for 79 HTM or 100 QTM.
I think it's not much worse than full TuRBo. 
I use TuRBo with UBL buffer and shooting to URB then UFL.
Including set ups, this method averages just under 7 moves per corner.
Rather than having confusing setups to either URB or UFL for the first then URB or UFL for the 2nd, I propose to always shoot to URB for the first so that the setups become more automatic and just like Classic Pochmann and shoot to either UFL or DFR for the 2nd. The setups should be easier and faster this way and move counts should be almost identical to regular TuRBo. The only question is the finger-trick-friendliness of the algs.


----------



## Rosson91 (May 15, 2009)

2/2 multi bld 6:50.30
it was my second try.


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (May 16, 2009)

Got PB 3x3 BLD 3:12.91 using Old Pochmann for edges and corners. Visual for memo


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 18, 2009)

My first timed 3x3 BLD after I seriously started BLD. 

4:30.33 

Yay... But I suck so whatever.


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (May 19, 2009)

My first succesful blindsolving using M2 edges and Old Pochmann corners and got 4:18.43. Thanks to byu for the tutorials on Youtube


----------



## byu (May 19, 2009)

alifiantoadinugroho said:


> My first succesful blindsolving using M2 edges and Old Pochmann corners and got 4:18.43. Thanks to byu for the tutorials on Youtube



You're welcome.

How long have you been trying?


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (May 19, 2009)

byu said:


> alifiantoadinugroho said:
> 
> 
> > My first succesful blindsolving using M2 edges and Old Pochmann corners and got 4:18.43. Thanks to byu for the tutorials on Youtube
> ...



mmm.. less than a week (maybe 5 or 6 days). And this is my fifth attempt using M2 edges


----------



## Scigatt (May 19, 2009)

I had my first BLD execution 'solve'*

Scramble:R U2 R2 F' R2 B2 L2 B' D B2 R2 B U' R' B' L U' B' U' D' B U2 L D2 U 
Old Pochmann everything.

*I don't consider this a true BLD solve, as this was my second crack at that scramble. However, it's the first time that I hadn't messed up BLD execution while doing it all together. I only looked at the rescrambled cube to see that I hadn't messed the scramble up.


----------



## cookingfat (May 19, 2009)

alifiantoadinugroho said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > alifiantoadinugroho said:
> ...



wow, that's fast improvement in a short time, well done.


----------



## gavnasty (May 19, 2009)

i got my first and only blindfolded solve on video.


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 19, 2009)

gavnasty said:


> i got my first and only blindfolded solve on video.



link? or is it not uploaded yet?


----------



## Pitzu (May 21, 2009)

Megaminx blindfolded: 27:06.31
Memo: 17:00
Execution: 10:06


----------



## Olivér Perge (May 21, 2009)

Pitzu said:


> Megaminx blindfolded: 27:06.31
> Memo: 17:00
> Execution: 10:06



Well done Pitzu!  Getting closer to the UWR!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 21, 2009)

Olivér Perge said:


> Pitzu said:
> 
> 
> > Megaminx blindfolded: 27:06.31
> ...



Agreed! You're getting seriously good at this! Congratulations!


----------



## joey (May 21, 2009)

1:05.41 3x3
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=181340&postcount=566
Heh.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 21, 2009)

joey said:


> 1:05.41 3x3
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=181340&postcount=566
> Heh.



Nice to see you back! Sub-1 next solve?


----------



## joey (May 21, 2009)

I stopped at that one.. One success is enough for today


----------



## Zava (May 22, 2009)

hmm, started the day with a 57.97, M2 edges, freestyle corners. I think I'll swtich back to freestyle corners, maybe learn some BH (especially if it's as easy to learn as they say)


----------



## Pitzu (May 22, 2009)

Megaminx blindfolded: 26:24.35 
Memo: 14:37 
Execution: 11:47 

Sh**! I stopped for a minute during solving because I forgot one word.


----------



## deadalnix (May 22, 2009)

Whaaa !

Can you tell us some informations about your method ? I assume it's a 3OP or BH style isn't ?


----------



## Pitzu (May 22, 2009)

deadalnix said:


> Whaaa !
> 
> Can you tell us some informations about your method ? I assume it's a 3OP or BH style isn't ?



Thanks! See post #1762 !

(I've just done a 26:46 :confused: And have to go to run.)


----------



## rahulkadukar (May 22, 2009)

Dude what is your method


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 23, 2009)

Multi: 2/2 8:48.57!


----------



## byu (May 23, 2009)

I FINALLY can say I know full BH corners. I can solve every case, and I can solve them optimally. 378 cases are pretty much in my mind, although I'm not very fast.

I now also understand the Pure commutators for BH edges. I'm doing well, I think.


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 23, 2009)

byu said:


> I FINALLY can say I know full BH corners. I can solve every case, and I can solve them optimally. 378 cases are pretty much in my mind, although I'm not very fast.
> 
> I now also understand the Pure commutators for BH edges. I'm doing well, I think.



You should do a video explaining BH corners and maybe doing some example solves


----------



## byu (May 23, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > I FINALLY can say I know full BH corners. I can solve every case, and I can solve them optimally. 378 cases are pretty much in my mind, although I'm not very fast.
> ...



I'm doing a written tutorial for BH corners right now, I'll post what I have so far. If people still need a video to go with it, I may consider continuing my BH video, it didn't go so well the first time I shot it.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 23, 2009)

I have always found commutators for edges really easy. I think BH edges is going to be easy for me. It's corners that really annoy me. I also always have a harder time finding insertions for corners in FMC than for edges, but when my BH corners is getting better, so will my insertions.

As far as the accomplishments go, I had an untimed 4/4 multi today


----------



## Zava (May 24, 2009)

I tried using only commutators for corners (mainly RD*R' U* RD'*R' U'*, and it's mirror, U* is obviously U, U', or U2) with M2, and got 1:04.53, first try! 
definitely switching


----------



## Rosson91 (May 24, 2009)

1:12.43 3x3 BLD


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 24, 2009)

Rosson91 said:


> 1:12.43 3x3 BLD



Wow - you got really fast all of a sudden! Nice!


----------



## rahulkadukar (May 25, 2009)

Multi 3/3

14:05


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 25, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Rosson91 said:
> 
> 
> > 1:12.43 3x3 BLD
> ...



Maybe you inspired me. I just finally beat the 1:30 mark:

1:24.30 3x3x3 BLD

Scramble had 1 edge and 1 corner solved, so non-lucky! Hooray for BH corners!


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (May 25, 2009)

Got 3:07.38 3x3 BLD average of 5


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 25, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Rosson91 said:
> ...



Wow, maybe you can win 3x3BLD in the weekly some more time


----------



## Rosson91 (May 25, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Rosson91 said:
> ...



hehe, i still use old pochmann for corners...but i should learn a new method


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 25, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Wow, maybe you can win 3x3BLD in the weekly some more time


Well, maybe, but not this week - I did pretty badly this week. 



Rosson91 said:


> hehe, i still use old pochmann for corners...but i should learn a new method


I'm so amazed how fast people can be with Classic Pochmann. I could never beat 2 minutes with it - it would take me that long just from turning the cube.


----------



## Rosson91 (May 25, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Rosson91 said:
> 
> 
> > hehe, i still use old pochmann for corners...but i should learn a new method
> ...



i think 1:10 is my limit with with M2+old pochmann...


----------



## Sakarie (May 25, 2009)

Today is a giant step in my cubing career, probably the biggest. I finished my first succesfull 4x blindfolded!! 

Time; 34:25 , but it's kind of unimportant for me right now! I'm just so happy!


----------



## Pitzu (May 26, 2009)

Megaminx blindfolded: 22:45.96
Memo: 12:38
Execution: 10:07


----------



## Zava (May 27, 2009)

Pitzu said:


> Megaminx blindfolded: 22:45.96
> Memo: 12:38
> Execution: 10:07



finally


----------



## happa95 (May 27, 2009)

Rosson91 said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Rosson91 said:
> ...



Same with me, though I have gotten a lucky 58 second solve.


----------



## Pitzu (May 27, 2009)

Zava said:


> Pitzu said:
> 
> 
> > Megaminx blindfolded: 22:45.96
> ...



Yesterday, after about 2 months of dodecahedric puzzles I took my cube to practice blindfolded and I had no idea what to do... :confused:


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 27, 2009)

Pitzu said:


> Zava said:
> 
> 
> > Pitzu said:
> ...



 I'm sure it will come back to you fast.

Congratulations on the UWR!!!! You deserve it!


----------



## Gparker (May 27, 2009)

My first Blindsolve try in i think a month. 4:37.00. No scramble, i hand scrambled it for awhile. I think im never going to do that again. That was so slow! Im in love with blind again because i think i forgot what it feels like to see the cube solved after your done. Its amazing


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (May 27, 2009)

Sakarie said:


> Today is a giant step in my cubing career, probably the biggest. I finished my first succesfull 4x blindfolded!!
> 
> Time; 34:25 , but it's kind of unimportant for me right now! I'm just so happy!



Good Job! I am sure someone meant to congratulate you. It is a big step that I have not reached. I am getting more acquainted with r2, but still need to learn centers. Also, I am used to doing orientations separately from permutation, so my memo needs lots of changing.


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 27, 2009)

Sakarie said:


> Today is a giant step in my cubing career, probably the biggest. I finished my first succesfull 4x blindfolded!!
> 
> Time; 34:25 , but it's kind of unimportant for me right now! I'm just so happy!



Härligt Arvid! Inte många svenskar som har klarat det!  Snart går det fortare 

Translation for those who care: Awesome Arvid! Not a lot of Swedish poeple have done that!  Soon you will be faster


----------



## Sakarie (May 27, 2009)

Thanks Simon and Johnson! "Soon be faster" depends on if I ever dare trying again!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 27, 2009)

Sakarie said:


> Thanks Simon and Johnson! "Soon be faster" depends on if I ever dare trying again!



Oh, please do! You're much faster than I was on my first success! And yes, I'm one of those who meant to congratulate you. Congratulations!


----------



## tim (May 28, 2009)

16:23 minutes (9 minutes memo) for a 5x5. Third attempt after a long break. And somehow i cut more than 5 minutes off my solving time.


----------



## Sakarie (May 28, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Sakarie said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Simon and Johnson! "Soon be faster" depends on if I ever dare trying again!
> ...



Thanks Mike, for gratulation and compliment 

When I think about it, I never expected myself from being as fast and accurate as I am on 3x bld (compared with myself, not with you ) when I first succeded. I guess that gives me reason to give it some more tries!


----------



## Kev43 (May 28, 2009)

333 BLD: 5'40"77

Just 3 minutes better than my former PB 
Good, I use more flash memo, I didn't think I could remember the whole cube. I used old Pochmann. I'm learning M2 and I work on a new memo for edges, but I'm so bad on corners...

When I am sub-5 in average, I'll try multiBLD I think


----------



## Scigatt (May 29, 2009)

Yes!!

My first bona fide BLD solve!
Time:Unknown
Method:Old Pochmann
Scramble:U' L' B F' L' R' F2 B2 R U' D2 F R2 U' R F2 L D' UL' R F2 U2 D' L'
Corners:Fairly easy(7-cycle + twisted corner)
Edges:A b$%^# (4 cycles(5-cycle, 3-cycle, 2 swaps))


----------



## Slash (May 30, 2009)

3x3 Bld single: 1:26.61
I dont know how have I done it. Incredible solve, 10 seconds better than my previous PB what was very lucky(1 alg to the corners).
1 corner solved, 1 corner and 1 edge at place with wrong orientation. 35 sec memo, old pochmann corners, something 3-cycle edges.


----------



## ManasijV (Jun 1, 2009)

Finally got my first sub-2 (1:46) yesterday night.  NONE of the pieces were in the correct position but the letters made nice words  I'm using old pochmann for both edges and corners and I included many 3-cycles in the edges.


----------



## F.P. (Jun 3, 2009)

Sin-H asked me about my multi bld attempts today so I decided to try it once again.

30/30 in about 2 hours and 40 minutes with my good old solving/scrambling method since I don't have enough cubes available.
Pretty worthless considering there are new rules...but fun anyway.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 3, 2009)

F.P. said:


> Sin-H asked me about my multi bld attempts today so I decided to try it once again.
> 
> 30/30 in about 2 hours and 40 minutes with my good old solving/scrambling method since I don't have enough cubes available.
> Pretty worthless considering there are new rules...but fun anyway.



You are way too amazing. What solving and memory methods? If you had enough cubes, it could have been a few minutes faster! Your 30 cube attempt is about as fast as Tim's 24 cube WR. It seems like you can still pull off a WR with your speed with in a hour. And very nice accuracy!


----------



## F.P. (Jun 3, 2009)

Thank you!

Same (bad) solving method as always:

Orient the corners and then permute them one by one (j perm)...old/classic pochmann for edges (t perm). 

memo:

corners: numbers/images (major system)
edges: images for every letter pair

..and 30 routes.


----------



## qqwref (Jun 4, 2009)

F.P. said:


> Sin-H asked me about my multi bld attempts today so I decided to try it once again.
> 
> 30/30 in about 2 hours and 40 minutes with my good old solving/scrambling method since I don't have enough cubes available.
> Pretty worthless considering there are new rules...but fun anyway.



:O Isn't that UWR?


----------



## F.P. (Jun 4, 2009)

I don't know. 
I only know that Tim had the WR with 24/24; I really never check all those websites with the scores/rankings etc.


----------



## toast (Jun 4, 2009)

3:16.70 non-lucky ;D
I haven't blded in a month or so, stupid school. 3rd bld solve of the day.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jun 4, 2009)

F.P. said:


> Sin-H asked me about my multi bld attempts today so I decided to try it once again.
> 
> 30/30 in about 2 hours and 40 minutes with my good *old solving/scrambling method* since I don't have enough cubes available.
> Pretty worthless considering there are new rules...but fun anyway.



Can someone explain this method for me? I've heard of it before but don't know exactly how it works..


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jun 4, 2009)

He scrambles a cube, memoes it, solves it using fridrich, then does the second scramble and repeats this process. then when he finishes memo, he does the first scramble then solves it then so on


----------



## tim (Jun 4, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> F.P. said:
> 
> 
> > Sin-H asked me about my multi bld attempts today so I decided to try it once again.
> ...



It's not a method, it's a pain in the ass.

Nice job, Florian. But i still wonder, why you don't get rid of corner orientation?


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jun 4, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> He scrambles a cube, memoes it, solves it using fridrich, then does the second scramble and repeats this process. then when he finishes memo, he does the first scramble then solves it then so on



That's a lot slower though, right?

Thanks for answering


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jun 4, 2009)

tim said:


> Rubixcubematt said:
> 
> 
> > He scrambles a cube, memoes it, solves it using fridrich, then does the second scramble and repeats this process. then when he finishes memo, he does the first scramble then solves it then so on
> ...



did I say it was a method? BTW, i totally agree that it is a pain in the ass doing it this way.


----------



## tim (Jun 4, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > Rubixcubematt said:
> ...



Sorry, i accidentally quoted you instead of Simon.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jun 4, 2009)

tim said:


> Rubixcubematt said:
> 
> 
> > tim said:
> ...



Well, in the text that I quoted it said 'method'.


----------



## cookingfat (Jun 5, 2009)

3x3x3 BLD in 3:15.94 !!

first scramble in week 23 comp - L2 D2 U2 F2 L2 B R2 B L2 F D' L2 F D B R' B2 U' L2 F R 

not really lucky at all, 1 corner solved, 1 corner permuted. 

My previous PB was 4:08.xx so this is really really good for me. 

You should have seen the reaction, I was jumping up and down like a child that got a PS3 for his birthday and wasn't expecting it.


----------



## F.P. (Jun 5, 2009)

Sorry for the confusion about my "method". 

I have eight 3x3 cubes available, so it's not that bad.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jun 5, 2009)

Yes, I FINALLY get to post here 
It was the first scarmble of the weekly competition.
It was probably around 30 minutes, but I was interrupted in memo.
I also have a habit of re-checking memo, but today it was good since I messed up corners memo the first to,e. Yay, hopefully I'll be able to improve my times over the weekend, maybe sub 20 is my goal for the next one.


----------



## Rosson91 (Jun 5, 2009)

3x3 BLD 1:07.79
Finally I got a sub 1:10 solve!


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jun 6, 2009)

Sweet, another successful BLD 
That makes 2/2 since my first success.


----------



## Slash (Jun 6, 2009)

new 4x4 BLD record: 19:19.77
third success, first sub 20min


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 7, 2009)

*4x4 BLD*

I cannot believe it!! I have been whining a little to myself mentally about not improving further in blind in spite of a lot of practice.

But two days ago I managed a new PB, 12:47 in the weekly. Not totally unexpected. Really nice.

And now, sitting in the morning sun on the verandah (rather chilly though):

*9:09.18!!!*

Memo in 3:56! Sub 4!!! Iv'e never memoed nearly that fast before!

Seven centers and three edges ok. Even had corner parity!! Though I am not sure if there was a corner or two correct too, so it may have been 12 pieces correct from the start. Who cares .


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow.

Accomplishment: Sleep-delayed 3x3 solve: didn't time it, but the memo is still stuck in my head.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 7, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> I cannot believe it!! I have been whining a little to myself mentally about not improving further in blind in spite of a lot of practice.
> 
> But two days ago I managed a new PB, 12:47 in the weekly. Not totally unexpected. Really nice.
> 
> ...



Awesome, Congrats.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jun 7, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> I cannot believe it!! I have been whining a little to myself mentally about not improving further in blind in spite of a lot of practice.
> 
> But two days ago I managed a new PB, 12:47 in the weekly. Not totally unexpected. Really nice.
> 
> ...



Woot! That's Crazy! 

Vet du vad Daniels Rekord är? Han gör det inte ofta hemma men..


----------



## Zava (Jun 7, 2009)

Slash said:


> new 4x4 BLD record: 19:19.77
> third success, first sub 20min



oszt' nekem erről miért nem szólsz?  grat!


----------



## Slash (Jun 7, 2009)

thanx next goal: sub 15min!


----------



## cookingfat (Jun 8, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> 3x3x3 BLD in 3:15.94 !!
> 
> first scramble in week 23 comp - L2 D2 U2 F2 L2 B R2 B L2 F D' L2 F D B R' B2 U' L2 F R
> 
> ...



I just did the second scramble in week 23 (it was rather lucky) and got 3:02.90 !

sub-3 is just round the corner now !!


----------



## Slash (Jun 8, 2009)

3x3 multiblind: 4/4, 34:19.03(!)
previous was 38 min. ~28 min for memo. Could get faster with less loose cubes, I was slow to avoid pops. I think, I found my memo system for multiblind, it works so good

Edit: Zava, szóltam!


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jun 10, 2009)

Slash said:


> thanx next goal: sub 15min!



Funny, that's my goal too!
Except for 3x3...


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 10, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> And now, sitting in the morning sun on the verandah (rather chilly though):
> 
> *9:09.18!!!*



As Daniel Beyer said to me after my first ever sub-10 on 4x4x4 BLD:

*Stackmat!*

Congrats Mats on the fast solve! If you weren't already incredibly addicted to big cube BLD, I can assure you it will start now 



Slash said:


> new 4x4 BLD record: 19:19.77
> third success, first sub 20min



Congrats on the sub-20 solve! Same comment about being addicted. The more barriers you break, the more it just sucks you in. Trust me!

Chris


----------



## Zava (Jun 10, 2009)

Slash said:


> 3x3 multiblind: 4/4, 34:19.03(!)
> previous was 38 min. ~28 min for memo. Could get faster with less loose cubes, I was slow to avoid pops. I think, I found my memo system for multiblind, it works so good
> 
> Edit: Zava, szóltam!



grat Trombi!  next time we can have a race. I'll try 7, you'll try 4, ok?


----------



## Zava (Jun 11, 2009)

wtf. 36.53
B F2 L2 R2 D2 F L B' F' R2 B' F' U R D' U' B F' U' L2 F' D U' B' F2


----------



## McWizzle94 (Jun 11, 2009)

Zava said:


> wtf. 36.53
> B F2 L2 R2 D2 F L B' F' R2 B' F' U R D' U' B F' U' L2 F' D U' B' F2



I got a 2:01.75 on that one haha...it was actually kinda hard, but at the same time, it was like easy and stuff....btw, this time is good for me now because I spent so much time away from BLD and I'm still trying to switch methods....


----------



## Zava (Jun 12, 2009)

McWizzle94 said:


> Zava said:
> 
> 
> > wtf. 36.53
> ...



corners were really easy for one of my corner methods, after the easy CO, CP was just 1 alg  edges were also easy, 8 edges (with a break) and an action. memo was like 12-15, dunno. not that fast for this scramble (I got slower in memo, should I practise more?)


----------



## hcbartek (Jun 14, 2009)

My first finish solve was couple days ago and it was something about 4:xx, today i got 3:33, 2:56, and now 2:12


----------



## cookingfat (Jun 14, 2009)

hcbartek said:


> My first finish solve was couple days ago and it was something about 4:xx, today i got 3:33, 2:56, and now 2:12




Wow, that's good going, seriously quick improvement.


----------



## mande (Jun 16, 2009)

sub-2 single (luckyish)
and sub 2:30 avg of 5 (removing best time and the one DNF)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 21, 2009)

4x4x4 BLD: 7:30.05 (3:37 memorization)!

Second scramble in this week's competition. Only 10 pieces solved, so not lucky. Beat my personal best by 15 seconds!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 21, 2009)

Nice! You're getting too good now... It's getting scary


----------



## cookingfat (Jun 21, 2009)

mirror blocks BLD, no memo - 7:18.89

edit - 6:18.28

really fun to do and no DNFs.


----------



## toast (Jun 21, 2009)

Sub 3 3x3 bld  2:56.70


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 6, 2009)

3/4 MultiBLD in 28:38 

Not enough for NR though... Luckily I already have it


----------



## cookingfat (Jul 6, 2009)

completed a blind solve whilst drunk at a party. Took ages to memo cos I kept losing concentration. Someone took a video of the solve part, I can put it up if anyone wants to see it, once I figure out how to rotate the video first...


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Jul 6, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> completed a blind solve whilst drunk at a party. Took ages to memo cos I kept losing concentration. Someone took a video of the solve part, I can put it up if anyone wants to see it, once I figure out how to rotate the video first...



I agree, alcohol makes it nearly impossible for me to memo. Also, execution can be fumbled and recall might get garbled. I usually need 3x as much time to memo, reciting my memo several times to be sure it has sunk in. Most on-lookers don't care about the memo phase.


----------



## joey (Jul 7, 2009)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> cookingfat said:
> 
> 
> > completed a blind solve whilst drunk at a party. Took ages to memo cos I kept losing concentration. Someone took a video of the solve part, I can put it up if anyone wants to see it, once I figure out how to rotate the video first...
> ...



Guess this is a reason to start drinking.


----------



## John Lee (Jul 11, 2009)

I got my first successful BLD solve today in about 12 minutes! So many solves with two flipped edges or two twisted corners. This puts me at a success rate of about 1/20....


----------



## vvtopkar (Jul 11, 2009)

Just got my first BLD this morning, 5 minutes 36 seconds! I then got 4 more sub 6 minute blindsolves consecutively!

Now to learn M2/R2....


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 11, 2009)

Congratulations to both of you!!

Nice feeling


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 11, 2009)

Wh00t! Sub-2 for the weekly competition 

1:50.00, 1 corner solved so non-lucky


----------



## LarsN (Jul 12, 2009)

I had my first succesfull 5x5BLD solve last night. I knew it was coming because my last four attempts had only one wrong cycle of any type of edges or 2 misoriented edges. It was a great relief to finally make it 

Memo was 17:30,xx pure visual. Total time was 30:54,46 

I guess now I move on to the 6x6, but I think visual memo will kill me on such big a cube.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 12, 2009)

Wow! 30 minutes is really fast for a first success! I took 45 minutes on my first 4x4BLD success! I think I'll need at least as much time on my first 5x5BLD success...


----------



## LarsN (Jul 12, 2009)

Well, I've been using freestyle commutators for BLD solving for the last 1½ years. So execution on the 5x5 wasn't much different from the 4x4. I usually make mistakes with memo only.
Also remember that I had like 10 unsuccessfull solves first. Although they were DNF's they were good practice


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 12, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Wh00t! Sub-2 for the weekly competition
> 
> 1:50.00, 1 corner solved so non-lucky



Nice! I saw in the competition thread!
You have really made blind progress lately


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 12, 2009)

LarsN said:


> I had my first succesfull 5x5BLD solve last night.
> Memo was 17:30,xx pure visual.



1. Bravo, nice!

2. I am even more impressed by memoing the whole of a 5x5 purely visual!


----------



## PM 1729 (Jul 13, 2009)

2:14.68 Bld 3x3x3 PB.Finally, a consistent sub 1 min memo.It was non lucky, memo time 44 sec.


----------



## joey (Jul 13, 2009)

I won 3x3 BLD at UK Masters! 2:10.xx


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 14, 2009)

*Rubik's UFO BLD* average of 5: 7:45.04 (3:15), 4:54.72 (2:17) (P), 2:47.90 (47), DNF (4:02.52, 1:30) (two flips from solved), 6:00.23 (1:42) = *6:13.33*

Yes, I know it's slow, but I wanted to get a successful average the first time I tried. I suspect someone good could sub-1 their first attempt.

I DNFed my first attempt at the UFO BLD last night (3-cycle off); these are my second through sixth attempts.

Much thanks to Maarten Smit (trying-to-speedcube...) for showing me how easy commutators are on the UFO.

Memorization on the UFO is almost nonexistent - it's about like memorizing a 2x2x2. The interesting case is parity; I decided to just rememorize if I got parity - I think it's easier than having to solve for it. I was kind of disappointed that I only got one parity case out of these five solves.

The hardest part of doing a UFO BLD is just in turning the thing when you can't see if it's lined up, and keeping from losing your grip and thereby losing your place. It's interesting how different UFO BLD feels in comparison with other puzzles BLD.

Scrambles (from qqwref's Mega-Scrambler):
1. B U' B U' C B C U3 A U2 B U2 A B C U' C A B A B C A C A
2. A B C U2 A B C U3 C A U3 A B C A C A B U3 B A C U2' C B
3. A U2' C B A C B A C B U2 C B U' A U2' C A B U2' A C A U3 C
4. U' B U3 C B A B C A U3 C U3 C U2' B A B C A B U3 A U A B
5. B U3 C B U2' B A B A C U3 B C B U2 B U3 B U2' A C A B U' C


----------



## JustinJ (Jul 17, 2009)

2:49.13  PB and first sub 3. First sub 4 I think actually. Lucky I guess, I had one edge solved and one flipped, and two corners solved. The corners were REALLY easy though, I just had to do an A perm on each layer.


----------



## F.P. (Jul 20, 2009)

Ok, I'm finally done with this:

50/50; another 5 hours wasted. 

Same method as always, though my neighbour assisted me and helped me scrambling the cubes (he also brought some cubes, so I had more available at one time).

Now that this is done (50/50 was my aim regarding multi bld) I can finally do some more important stuff.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 20, 2009)

F.P. said:


> Ok, I'm finally done with this:
> 
> 50/50; another 5 hours wasted.
> 
> ...



Wow - amazing. Your accuracy is astounding - I would think it would be so easy to make a mistake somewhere. I doubt I could ever get through that many cubes without at least making a mistake in memorizing the wrong sticker somewhere (UL instead of LU, or something similar). It's not human to make no mistakes like that! 

How long did it take?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 20, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> F.P. said:
> 
> 
> > 50/50; another 5 hours wasted.
> ...



Five hours?


----------



## Sin-H (Jul 20, 2009)

F.P.: awesome, you finally did it!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 20, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > F.P. said:
> ...



Okay, I hereby nominate my post for stupid post of the year. 

I guess you can also see why I make mistakes like I do when memorizing.


----------



## F.P. (Jul 20, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby got it right. 


I've topped all my personal memory records since I became a vegan. 
That's why I tried the 50/50.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 20, 2009)

F.P. said:


> Swordsman Kirby got it right.
> 
> 
> I've topped all my personal memory records since I became a vegan.
> That's why I tried the 50/50.



No. I won't give up meat for my BLD solving. I draw the line there. 

Seriously, awesome job - that's an amazing achievement!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 20, 2009)

F.P. said:


> Swordsman Kirby got it right.
> 
> 
> I've topped all my personal memory records since I became a vegan.
> That's why I tried the 50/50.



1. Fantastic 

2. For what it is worth (@Mike mostly ) I am a vegetarian too. (but not vegan).


----------



## F.P. (Jul 20, 2009)

You memorised more digits of Pi! 

EDIT:

By the way, Mike: there are about one thousand better reasons than blindfold cubing to go veg.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 21, 2009)

F.P. said:


> You memorised more digits of Pi!



Perhaps, but that did not take five hours. I do think I could do 50 cubes blindfolded, but it would take a day or so to memorize them. And as Mike says, it is so easy to make a little mistake somewhere along the way.

That is exactly what happened to me and the pi decimals. I knew almost 16 000 but never got to 10 000 correctly when trying to publicly read them out loud. No less than four times I get between 9-10 000 and it was not the memory that faltered (most of the times at least) but just something other coming out of the mouth than the brain ordered.

So fifty cubes correctly is astounding!


----------



## F.P. (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah, I know what you mean; I also messed up at 6099, even though I knew about 8000 digits back then.

Concentration is the most important thing...and it can be improved easily with a healthy diet.


----------



## Zava (Jul 21, 2009)

at last, after 13 DNFs I got my first official blindsolve, though it is a bad time: 2:03.52 (like 1:15-1:20 memo) so Mike, you beat me 
also I did OK in multi, 4/5 in 26:30. the 1st and 2nd cube's memos were similar, so I forgot, then messed up the 2nd one. memo was around 18 minutes, so I went really safe (at home I had a 12:12.22 3/5 with two silly execution mistakes, like not doing an y' before CO, and ending with 4 bad corners) 
still waiting for an official 4x4 bld


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah, Zava, I saw you got the successful BLD solve but I forgot to post a congratulations. Now that you've gotten that off your back, you can have a good fast one next time! And congratulations on your multi - that was a nice attempt. Your one at home was amazingly fast - I can't go that fast!


----------



## Novriil (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah. I solved all the edges blindfolded. Now going to the corners :fp

E: 3x3 cube


----------



## Zava (Jul 21, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Yeah, Zava, I saw you got the successful BLD solve but I forgot to post a congratulations. Now that you've gotten that off your back, you can have a good fast one next time! And congratulations on your multi - that was a nice attempt. Your one at home was amazingly fast - I can't go that fast!



yeah, that was exactly the same thing that I thought of. next time I'll be sure that I can do it, and maybe I'll be able to do it more fast. now I swear that I'll practise a lot for worlds, maybe I'll mainly focus on bld (oh well, and 5x5 speedsolve, absolute favourite event) for it.


----------



## John Lee (Jul 23, 2009)

I finally got my second successful bld 3x3 solve: 9:07.52 after taking break from bld for a week.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jul 26, 2009)

So I finally decided to get back into BLD cubing tonight. Forever I have put this off and really haven't even done any single BLD solves, no multi BLD attempts, or any BLD cubing practice whatsoever really for such a long while. I remember it was discouraging awhile ago but then just got bored of it really and decided tonight I MUST start again 
so practiced with a few BLD solves not timing and all succesful.

and then tried my first multi BLD/BLD related thing since I can't remember when and I attempted a 2x2 + 3x3 + 3x3 BLD relay.

and after taking off the BLD for my first attempt...

9:16.92 solved! 

so I am very happy and think this is a great way to start off BLD cubing again and is very encouraging to help me keep going. Next I shall try 4 cubes tommorow.


----------



## Kev43 (Jul 27, 2009)

Yesterday, I posted this in the Blindfold Failures Thread:


> Multi BLD, my first attempt ever: 0/2, 20:51.36, about 16 minutes memo.
> [...]
> I can't wait for my next attempt! Tomorrow, for sure!


And I retried today.

2/2: 20:48.94 + 2 = 20:50.94, about 13 minutes memo.
Execution was very very slow, because one of the cube often makes pops...
I forgot to undo a setup move. Fortunately, this setup was D, so the second cube is +2, not DNF.
Second attempt, 2/2, I'm very happy, even if I must be faster in memo to be sure I'll be sub-20 for my next competition.


----------



## Feanaro (Jul 28, 2009)

New PB for 3x3 blind, 3:44.00, it felt great to break my PB after a string of DNF's


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 29, 2009)

4x4BLD: 14:36.70

I broke my previous PB by 3 minutes. It was the first scramble of the weekly competition, and it was lucky (14/54 pieces solved).

But I'm going to count this one as a PB anyway!

Memo was 7:30.


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 31, 2009)

I just got my first ever 2x2-7x7 BLD Relay!!!!!!! And I got it on video!!!!!!!

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Chris :-D :-D :-D


----------



## blah (Jul 31, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> I just got my first ever 2x2-7x7 BLD Relay!!!!!!! And I got it on video!!!!!!!
> 
> SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Chris :-D :-D :-D



PANTS ON FIRE!

I got Wick-wolled!


----------



## Chuck (Jul 31, 2009)

Hooray! 

For the second time* in my life I've successfully did 4x4x4 BLD.
The memorization took 15 minutes and the execution is around 15 minutes 
It's the second attempt, though.

*) The first successful solve was with the same scramble as on my "Road to 4x4x4 BLD" failure attempt video, solved it on the 7th attempt. Hehe


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 31, 2009)

Awesome, Chuck! Congratulations. Now I want to see one on the first attempt.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 31, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> 4x4BLD: 14:36.70
> 
> I broke my previous PB by 3 minutes. It was the first scramble of the weekly competition, and it was lucky (14/54 pieces solved).
> 
> ...



Nice Maarten! I did not notice it until I calculated the results today.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 2, 2009)

Congratulations Maarten and Chuck! I feel bad I had to get my idea for the surprise challenge right around the time you both posted (the BLD relay was just a ruse to get people to click on the thread link). I wasn't trying to intentionally steal anybody's thunder so to speak. Congratulations guys!

Chris


----------



## dbax0999 (Aug 2, 2009)

First timed 3x3 BLD was a success!  6:59.xx


----------



## Chuck (Aug 2, 2009)

Chris, it's okay 

I was very very surprised when I read your "2x2-7x7 BLD Relay", you got me 

Today's accomplishment:
New PB on 4x4x4 BLD : 11 minutes memorization, 14 minutes execution.
It's the third time I have a successfull 4x4x4 BLD. After a lot of scrambles, sighted
solves, attempts, DNFs, hard cases, and forgetting parity (duh :fp), I finally know
how things work. Owww... Big cubes BLD is soooo much fun!

Special thanks to Mike, Brian, and Maarten.


----------



## Chuck (Aug 2, 2009)

It's been two weeks since my last multi BLD, because I've been busy with learning 4x4x4 BLD.
So just a few hours ago I did multi BLD on online competition on Indonesian cubing forum
(http://rubikku.ning.com/).

These are the scrambles. Some scrambles are hard,
they have many pieces flipped and cycle breaks.

1. L2 D2 F D2 U2 F2 R2 B' D2 F R2 U B2 L' D B U2 L'
2. B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D2 R' D2 U2 R D' F' D2 L B F2 L2 D2 R' D2 R2
3. D2 L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 F2 R' D2 R B' F' L' U' R2 D U' R2 U' L F
4. U2 L D2 R' U2 L D2 R2 F2 R' F' D' L2 F2 U B R' D' F' L' B'
5. L2 U' B2 D' F2 U L2 D' B2 F2 D L2 F' R F2 U2 B2 D B L2 B2
6. D2 R' U2 R F2 L' B2 R B' U B' U2 L U' B' D R2 U L' R'
7. D2 R2 B' U2 L2 B U2 R2 D2 U B' D R' F' U' L B2 U2 L2 D' U2
8. D2 R' U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 R' D2 R U F' R' D2 F2 L D F' L U2 L2

And... hooray! I got 8/8 in 52:25.59 
This is my best result ever on multi BLD.
I'm very satisfied


----------



## joey (Aug 2, 2009)

I got 1:06.93 in competition.

Which puts me at 10th in the world, at the moment.

To show all my fans (haters?) what I can do 

I am really happy with this, cos I have said I have gotten fast times at home, but never in comp, so it is nice to finally prove so.


----------



## Escher (Aug 2, 2009)

joey said:


> I got 1:06.93 in competition.
> 
> Which puts me at 10th in the world, at the moment.
> 
> ...



I 'like' this.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 3, 2009)

joey said:


> I got 1:06.93 in competition.
> 
> Which puts me at 10th in the world, at the moment.
> 
> ...



I always knew you could do it. Now I want to see a sub-minute solve at US Nationals!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 3, 2009)

joey said:


> I got 1:06.93 in competition.
> To show all my fans what I can do



Nice Joey, I'm one 
(and I saw your second result would have won too )


----------



## tim (Aug 3, 2009)

joey said:


> I got 1:06.93 in competition.
> 
> Which puts me at 10th in the world, at the moment.
> 
> ...



You suck!


----------



## cookingfat (Aug 3, 2009)

joey said:


> I got 1:06.93 in competition.
> 
> Which puts me at 10th in the world, at the moment.
> 
> ...



Oh wow, great result joey. As you know, I'm a big fan. Before you did the second solve, were you already aware that you had gotten a faster 1st solve than Rowe Hessler?

Also 5x5x5 was pretty awesome for you as well I notice.


----------



## joey (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks Tim!

cookingfat, Yep, I saw that My first solve was just a bit faster than rowe's first too. Rowe said to me that he wouldn't even be able to get sub-2..


----------



## Chuck (Aug 4, 2009)

Hooray! I got new PB on 3x3x3 BLD: 2:20.16 minutes.

Sub 2 I'm coming...


----------



## Rosson91 (Aug 4, 2009)

New PB: 1:00.55
So close to sub 1....


----------



## F.P. (Aug 5, 2009)

Rosson91 said:


> New PB: 1:00.55
> So close to sub 1....



Very good.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 5, 2009)

I tried a few 2x2 Blindsolves with Ortega... 
I got 2 successful so far ^^

28.77+ and 50.69 

Edit: got 2 more, 1 on tape...

Edit 2: I just got 17.23+ 

Edit 3: I just got 14.45+


----------



## Pitzu (Aug 6, 2009)

Clock blindfolded:
Single: 3:55.55
Memo: 52
Execution: 3:03

Average of 5: 4:26.27

With ER holder Clock.


----------



## Slash (Aug 6, 2009)

4x4 blindfolded: 17:49.78
my old PB was 19:19.77
memo: 11:25
execution: 6:24 - so bad, because I solved with my broken Meffert's(corner broken, repaired with super glue)
Its my 4th success. Looking forward to more successfull solves, and maybe a sub15(?)


----------



## Pitzu (Aug 7, 2009)

Slash said:


> 4x4 blindfolded: 17:49.78
> my old PB was 19:19.77
> memo: 11:25
> execution: 6:24 - so bad, because I solved with my broken Meffert's(corner broken, repaired with super glue)
> Its my 4th success. Looking forward to more successfull solves, and maybe a sub15(?)


Congrats!  Hopefully you will solve it in Düsseldorf!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 7, 2009)

Yuhuuu 

I just got 3 successfull 2x2 BLD solves in a row, the following two were each off by two pieces ! All 3 solves were sub-1
I don't even now a method, I simply solve the first face with setup + yperm and then I do OLL with commutators... then I do XLL =D It's actually quite good, when you have a easy first face


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Aug 7, 2009)

I know this isn't such a great accomplishment, but I learned to solve a 2x2 blind in two days! I'm very bad at memorization, though...it takes me 5 minutes to figure out how to solve a 2x2 and another 2 or 3 minutes to memo!


----------



## Chuck (Aug 8, 2009)

Second Attempt!
(I thought I would have it successful at 7th or 8th
attempt! Good GOD. The first ended with 1/3)

Memorization: 32 minutes
(Letter pair/Image based/Roman rooms)

Execution: 47 minutes
(My bad, I'm still very slow)

Total time: 1 hour 19 minutes
(This video is long, you may want to skips)

It's my 6th months in cubing & 3rd months in BLD cubing.
Multi BLD & Big Cubes BLD is so much fun.

Thanks a lot for watching this.
Any comment would be wonderful to me!

Dedicated to Mike Hughey, Virkill, Marten Smit, Brian Yu, & special to Crazycubemom. Also thanks for Iway & Andy (Jogja Cuber) for the second & third Eastsheen cubes.

Now I can finally go to my first competition,
INDONESIAN OPEN 2009, with confidence!!!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 8, 2009)

*Sub-2*

*At last!! 1.58 *
(actually 1.56+2 because the outer layer turned more than 45 deg. in the drop)
And that with pure commutator solving style. No M2 for me any longer, it has 
taken a very long time to get as fast with this as with M2.

No solved pieces at all, but easy with one 11-cycle for edges and one 7-cycle 
for corners (and no hard combinations either).


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 8, 2009)

Chuck said:


> Now I can finally go to my first competition,
> INDONESIAN OPEN 2009, with confidence!!!



I am very impressed . I must try that sometime.

But I think you could go with confidence to competition anyhow,
You don't do 4x4 Multi in the competition really ??


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 8, 2009)

Wow!!! Congratulations!
Great job!


----------



## Chuck (Aug 8, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> But I think you could go with confidence to competition anyhow, You don't do 4x4 Multi in the competition really ??



Of course, Mats. 4x4x4 mbf have not yet become an official event  I was just having kinda inferiority problem with myself  So I really need to convince myself that I can do something better than any other cuber in my country does. And this 4x4x4 mbf 3/3 accomplishment works 

My TPS is still very slow. But my memory is secure, I have good accuracy at multi. And recently I sorta understand how things work on big cubes BLD. So I thought why don't I try both multi and big cubes BLD? 

But of course, as a beginner, I still need a LOT of practices and advices from anyone  Thank you so much.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 8, 2009)

Woot!
I just got 12.57+ at 2x2 BLD! 
New PB


----------



## tfkscores (Aug 8, 2009)

Yes said:


> Woot!
> I just got 12.57+ at 2x2 BLD!
> New PB



lol how many moves was the solve?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 9, 2009)

Chuck said:


> Of course, Mats. 4x4x4 mbf have not yet become an official event



That's the spirit! We just have to convince Ron. (Not likely. )

But anyway, congratulations, Chuck! I've not ever tried one yet. I really need to do a 4x4x4 multi someday - it seems like fun.


----------



## Chuck (Aug 9, 2009)

Good luck at US Nationals, Mike.


----------



## mande (Aug 9, 2009)

3x3x3 MultiBLD: 2/4
28:57 (19:28)
(My first go at 4 cubes multi)
Done from the first four scrambles of weekly competition 32. I consider this a success. I messed up an algo on the first cube, third cube was off by a 3 cycle of edges. I faced no problems whatsoever with memo, so it gives me confidence that I can fit 6 cubes into an hour.


----------



## ManasijV (Aug 9, 2009)

good going mande  are the others from the cube meet still cubing?


----------



## LNZ (Aug 9, 2009)

This is a joke entry here but I'll list it here for fun.

0.21s for a 1x1x1 BLD solve.

My very first timed BLD solve ever. One day I might try BLD solving a 2x2x2 cube.


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Aug 9, 2009)

WOOT! Just learned to blind solve the 3x3. My first solve is on tape;sub 3 min. I'll upload it to youtube soon.


----------



## cookingfat (Aug 9, 2009)

CuBeOrDiE said:


> WOOT! Just learned to blind solve the 3x3. My first solve is on tape;sub 3 min. I'll upload it to youtube soon.



First ever solve sub-3? Good going !

let's see the vid


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 9, 2009)

CuBeOrDiE said:


> WOOT! Just learned to blind solve the 3x3. My first solve is on tape;sub 3 min. I'll upload it to youtube soon.



Very good and impressive!

Are you for real?? I've never heard of someone doing it that fast at the first try.
(It took me 15 minutes first (successful) solve).


----------



## Chuck (Aug 9, 2009)

Wow it's impossible!

Maybe it's the execution that took you 3 minutes?


----------



## tim (Aug 9, 2009)

10/10 in 36 minutes, 21 minutes memo.
And a few 5/5 in 16 minutes each, but that's just lame.

5x5 bld: 14:22 minutes (memo about 8 minutes).

Can you feel my breath, Kai?


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Aug 10, 2009)

Ya, execution took 3 min(not the whole solve.) Sorry if I confused anyone. Since then, I did 3 other solves. All of them were under 5 min. And the blind video is being uploaded.


----------



## mande (Aug 10, 2009)

ManasijV said:


> good going mande  are the others from the cube meet still cubing?



Thanks. I have no idea...not in contact with anybody. I hear you've improved a lot, thats great, keep it up.

Accomplishment: 3x3x3 BLD: memo 47s, exec 1:12 = 1:59 (sub 2 )


----------



## ManasijV (Aug 10, 2009)

mande said:


> ManasijV said:
> 
> 
> > good going mande  are the others from the cube meet still cubing?
> ...



Well in my holidays i did. Now I dont have much time to cube. Only a week in a month ( got my exams every month) And only 3-5 BLD solves a month  But my PB BLD is better than yours  1:53  Tell me if you people plan a cube meet again.


----------



## Kev43 (Aug 10, 2009)

I got my first official BLD solve yesterday, 5:23.xx. I just wanted to solve the cube, regardless the time. And I got 1/2 multi (this isn't an accomplishment, anyway).
Right before, I beat my unofficial PB with 3:15.90 



tim said:


> 10/10 in 36 minutes, 21 minutes memo.


 Nothing to add


----------



## F.P. (Aug 10, 2009)

tim said:


> 10/10 in 36 minutes, 21 minutes memo.
> And a few 5/5 in 16 minutes each, but that's just lame.



Nice!

Did you skip going through your routes?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 10, 2009)

New PB blindfold solving while jogging 42 min : 4 / 7.
The second was really mixed up. The fourth I just forgot to
do four edges and the fifth I just forgot two do the last flips.
So only one cube had execution faults.

I think lactose acid is having bad influence on memory recall .


----------



## cookingfat (Aug 10, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> New PB blindfold solving while jogging 42 min : 4 / 7.
> The second was really mixed up. The fourth I just forgot to
> do four edges and the fifth I just forgot two do the last flips.
> So only one cube had execution faults.
> ...



That's amazing, but.... 

How can you see where you're going with a blindfold on??


----------



## PM 1729 (Aug 10, 2009)

> 10/10 in 36 minutes, 21 minutes memo.


That's amazing.
New PB: 2:13.29. Done on a non lucky cubemania scramble


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 10, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> That's amazing, but....
> 
> How can you see where you're going with a blindfold on??



I am not wearing i blindfold, but when I solve I look forward and then 
I don't see the cube at all (I hold it low while solving. Then I of course
is holding it in two hands, that seems natural, when I memo I hold it in 
one hand).

It's actually better than solving and looking, which I have done and 
once walked into a lamp post on the side walk . The cube got a dent .


----------



## tim (Aug 11, 2009)

F.P. said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > 10/10 in 36 minutes, 21 minutes memo.
> ...



Thanks.

I didn't skip going through my routes, but i slightly changed my repetition pattern. It now looks like:

(c r)*5 r^5 (c r)*5 r^5

c = memorize cube
r^n = repeat last n cubes (r = r^1)

Another "accomplishment": 4/4 in 10:15 minutes (5 minutes memo). Quite good, considering the fact, that i felt asleep twice during execution.


----------



## Chuck (Aug 11, 2009)

tim said:


> 10/10 in 36 minutes, 21 minutes memo.




Wow!  I want to be as fast as you, Tim!

This afternoon I got new PB on Multi BLD:
9/9 in 48 minutes, 28 minutes memo 

(c r)*3 r^3 (c r)*3 r^3 (c r)*3 r^3 

I hope I can get *Indonesia* to be acknowledge in Multi BLD just like Germany, Japan, & USA!
I can't wait for my country's first WCA competition this month.


----------



## tim (Aug 11, 2009)

Chuck said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > 10/10 in 36 minutes, 21 minutes memo.
> ...



You are already fast. There aren't many people on this planet who can solve 10 cubes in an hour. You definitely can .
Just have a look at the UWR rankings and you'll notice that you're even faster than most of the guys who tried 7 or 8 cubes.


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Aug 11, 2009)

damn-how do you memorize all that?


----------



## Chuck (Aug 11, 2009)

tim said:


> You are already fast. There aren't many people on this planet who can solve 10 cubes in an hour. You definitely can .



Thanks for the support, Tim 



CuBeOrDiE said:


> damn-how do you memorize all that?



I've told it : (c r)*3 r^3 (c r)*3 r^3 (c r)*3 r^3 
BTW, congrats for your first 3x3x3 BLD solve, CubeOrDie!


----------



## martijn_cube (Aug 11, 2009)

I got a new PB 3x3 bld. 2:27.05.
my last one was around 2:36.xx but that was a while ago. I don't practice very much anymore, so it's good to see that i still get better times. my best dnf is 2:09.xx (and that could have been a good solve. memo was good. just a miss turn somewhere)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 12, 2009)

*3x3 BLD*

New PB, 1:53.90 . I don't think it was lucky, 
but it was definitely without parity.


----------



## tim (Aug 12, 2009)

10/10 in 32:33 minutes (20:15 minutes memo). I replaced the 4x4 by a store bought 3x3 and i suddenly improved my execution by 4 minutes .

That makes 28 successful 3x3 bld solves in a row (two times 10/10 and two times 4/4).



MatsBergsten said:


> New PB, 1:53.90 . I don't think it was lucky,
> but it was definitely without parity.


Congrats, Mats .


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 12, 2009)

tim said:


> 10/10 in 32:33 minutes (20:15 minutes memo). I replaced the 4x4 by a store bought 3x3 and i suddenly improved my execution by 4 minutes .
> 
> That makes 28 successful 3x3 bld solves in a row (two times 10/10 and two times 4/4).
> 
> Congrats, Mats .



Thanks, the same to you. 
I think your speed is fantastic a and your accuracy even better.
It's 22 left to F.P.:s 50


----------



## Novriil (Aug 12, 2009)

YAYYYYY First two successful BLD solves made!!
6:44.27


----------



## Chuck (Aug 12, 2009)

New PB on Multi BLD
9/10 in 59:37.79 minutes, memorization 35:35.79 minutes.

Wrong setup on the last cube. "Ouch."


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 12, 2009)

Chuck said:


> New PB on Multi BLD
> 9/10 in 59:37.79 minutes, memorization 35:35.79 minutes.
> 
> Wrong setup on the last cube. "Ouch."



Congratulations  (anyway). 
You have really gone from beginner to world class in a very short time!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 12, 2009)

Novriil said:


> YAYYYYY First two successful BLD solves made!!
> 6:44.27



The first is/are the best! Congratulations!


----------



## Kev43 (Aug 12, 2009)

Chuck said:


> New PB on Multi BLD
> 9/10 in 59:37.79 minutes, memorization 35:35.79 minutes.
> 
> Wrong setup on the last cube. "Ouch."


I started 333 two weeks before you

...

... and I've tried 3 cubes twice, but 2/3 twice :S

You are awesome!


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 12, 2009)

6/6 in 19:27 after a failed 7/10. This fails compared to the other Tim's.


----------



## DevenNadudvari (Aug 13, 2009)

Yay!!! 3x3 BLD 4:49 .77! New PB!


----------



## Novriil (Aug 13, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Novriil said:
> 
> 
> > YAYYYYY First two successful BLD solves made!!
> ...



Thanks 

But damn.. I can't do it anymore  I'm messing up some corners all the time :/

Still need to practise more.


----------



## Pitzu (Aug 14, 2009)

My first ever sub10 in 4x4 bld!  9:29.34
Memo: 4:32 - Execution: 4:56
9 centers on place, 2 edges. No corners. There was corner parity.


----------



## happa95 (Aug 14, 2009)

Pitzu said:


> My first ever sub10 in 4x4 bld!  9:29.34
> Memo: 4:32 - Execution: 4:56
> 9 centers on place, 2 edges. No corners. There was corner parity.



congrats!


----------



## Olivér Perge (Aug 14, 2009)

Pitzu said:


> My first ever sub10 in 4x4 bld!  9:29.34
> Memo: 4:32 - Execution: 4:56
> 9 centers on place, 2 edges. No corners. There was corner parity.



Awesome! Nice job, István! Of course, in Düsseldorf we expect sub10 as a national record from you! 

Also: Time to get a sub20 on 5x5!


----------



## Zava (Aug 15, 2009)

congrats Pitzu! 
my accomplisment: 45.69 while sitting on the toilet x) the best place for practise
oh, the solve...it had 2 edges and 1 corner in place, and no parity (and 2 oll case for CO)


----------



## DevenNadudvari (Aug 16, 2009)

Yay New PB 4:30.63!!!!


----------



## mande (Aug 16, 2009)

3x3 MultiBLD
3/3 in 14:47 (7:13), done in the weekly comp (week 33).
I'm beginning to gain confidence in my MultiBLD abilities now


----------



## Chuck (Aug 17, 2009)

New PB on Multi BLD
10/10 in 54:04.39 minutes, memorization 30:10.09 minutes. 

I think it's possible for me to do 11 cubes on my first competition.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 18, 2009)

Heh, sub-10 4x4BLD in competition... about time. Everything else FAILED.


----------



## happa95 (Aug 18, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Heh, sub-10 4x4BLD in competition... about time. Everything else FAILED.



you beat mike :O


----------



## martijn_cube (Aug 19, 2009)

New PB 3x3 BLd: 2:14.30.
I'm still amazed i still improve pretty rapidly. I only do one bld solve every day before i go to sleep. And in 2 weeks time i dropped from sup3 min to 2:14. I hop sub 2 min will come soon.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 19, 2009)

Noes! I have to practise like crazy now to stay better than you


----------



## cookingfat (Aug 19, 2009)

Chuck said:


> New PB on Multi BLD
> 10/10 in 54:04.39 minutes, memorization 30:10.09 minutes.
> 
> I think it's possible for me to do 11 cubes on my first competition.



And you've only been BLD solving for 10 weeks or so? That really is amazing.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 19, 2009)

tfkscores said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > Woot!
> ...



I forgot ^^ Cubetimer Scramble...
I think around 15-20 moves, was very easy.


----------



## onestruecolors (Aug 19, 2009)

My first blindsolve in about 6 months, I was impressed how well I was able to do it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAqtZftr0hw


----------



## piemaster (Aug 19, 2009)

I know this is probably off-topic, but can anyone post their words that they use for memorizing if you use the story method?


----------



## Zava (Aug 19, 2009)

fánk, naftalin, fűző, zafír, fapina, pufi, fika, kifli, néző, zenész, zeppelin, pázli, pókember, kőpy, kincs, nyak, sín, naspolya, síző, zászló, sapi, pisi, síkos, késő. I dont think you can do anything with these though


----------



## Tortin (Aug 20, 2009)

First success.  4:18.52


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 20, 2009)

Tortin said:


> First success.  4:18.52



yay! 

are you going to do BLD at the Canadian Open?


----------



## Tortin (Aug 20, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Tortin said:
> 
> 
> > First success.  4:18.52
> ...



Probably not. I still don't like it very much.


----------



## JustinJ (Aug 20, 2009)

Tortin said:


> First success.  4:18.52



That's really fast  how many DNFs did you have before this?


----------



## piemaster (Aug 20, 2009)

piemaster said:


> I know this is probably off-topic, but can anyone post their words that they use for memorizing if you use the story method?





Zava said:


> fánk, naftalin, fűző, zafír, fapina, pufi, fika, kifli, néző, zenész, zeppelin, pázli, pókember, kőpy, kincs, nyak, sín, naspolya, síző, zászló, sapi, pisi, síkos, késő. I dont think you can do anything with these though



Can anyone equip me with a list of words that I can actually use? lol


----------



## Tortin (Aug 20, 2009)

Yalow said:


> Tortin said:
> 
> 
> > First success.  4:18.52
> ...



Umm. I'm not sure, actually. Somewhere between 15 and 30, I guess.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 20, 2009)

Hah! 

I did 8/8 3x3BLD solves during a 40 minutes jogging exercise. 
That's a new PB. And I probably will not be able to better it in
any other way than to run longer and I don't think I'll do that.
So I (probably) won't bother you with more of this.


----------



## King Koopa (Aug 20, 2009)

i finally got my first success after like 2 weeks... 4:13.81


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 20, 2009)

King Koopa said:


> i finally got my first success after like 2 weeks... 4:13.81



Nice! With M2 I hope?


----------



## King Koopa (Aug 21, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> King Koopa said:
> 
> 
> > i finally got my first success after like 2 weeks... 4:13.81
> ...



Unfortunately no... I couldn't get the hang it so I went back to Old Pochmann


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 22, 2009)

My second sub-2 on 3x3BLD! 1:59.60. My first was 1:50.00, so nowhere near PB. It feels great to finally memo sub-60 all the time!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 22, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> My second sub-2 on 3x3BLD! 1:59.60. My first was 1:50.00, so nowhere near PB. It feels great to finally memo sub-60 all the time!



Nice Maarten! I have had three, I see that this 1:59.60 of yours is from the weekly. 
I had 1:59.02  in the weekly. I think it is a little funny that we are so evenly
matched in 2x2BLD, 3x3BLD and 4x4BLD. And so very far away in all normal
events


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 22, 2009)

I must tell about this mornings 5x5BLD solve from the weekly forum contest.
While memoing you can take a little mental break, but during the actual
solve I have felt that you have to have total concentration while the solve 
lasts. If you let your mind wander away only for half a second and no longer
know where you are (in the solve) you're lost = dnf. I have been a strict adherent
to Mike's principle of counting 1, 2, 3 ... 8 during centre and edge commutators.

But this morning once I noticed that when I got to seven I knew that I was ready
with that particular commutator. I knew I counted faulty, not turned wrong. My fingers
knew it. Then only a little while later I noticed that my fingers solved a centre 
commutator, I did not figure it out. I recalled e.g D L O from the solve cycle (or 
whatever letters the memo actually was), but I did not actively had to "think it out"
I had turned the cube and started solving a correct commutator before I realized 
what I was doing.

Both of those were very nice insights/feelings. I'm beginning to comprehend this .

How the solve actually ended? Well, sorry to say there was a 3-cycle centres wrong.
But none of those two from above.

So now I have to figure out a way to still be in control but also let the fingers do their
job uninterrupted. More practise perhaps


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 22, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > My second sub-2 on 3x3BLD! 1:59.60. My first was 1:50.00, so nowhere near PB. It feels great to finally memo sub-60 all the time!
> ...


Wh... What? You can't be serious that you think we're evenly good at 4x4BLD?! I've had one lucky sub-15, and I normally get around 22 minutes. My accuracy isn't good either...


----------



## Chuck (Aug 22, 2009)

New PB on Multi BLD
11/11 in 1:00:31.89 hour, with 35:53.69 minutes memorization.

Eww... I guess it's too risky if I go for 11 cubes on Indonesian Open next week.
Kai Jiptner's record has been driving me crazy for the last few weeks...
I want to beat his record soooooo much.

And then, out of the blue, some guy named Tong Jiang broke the WR by 15/15. What the.. :fp
He's not just made it impossible for me (right now) to get the Multi BLD WR,
he's also made it impossible for me to get Asian Record!!!!! 

Oh well let's just practice more


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 22, 2009)

Wow... Next time you'll be sub-60 with 11 cubes, I can tell


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 22, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Wh... What? You can't be serious that you think we're evenly good at 4x4BLD?! I've had one lucky sub-15, and I normally get around 22 minutes. My accuracy isn't good either...



Oh, sorry, are you that bad  I thought you were better. My mistake. 
It still differs much less percentagewise than in any normal events.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 22, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> I have been a strict adherent to Mike's principle of counting 1, 2, 3 ... 8 during centre and edge commutators.



I never read this post by Mike, but I do like the idea of keeping track of the turns during those commutators.

I do something a bit different to keep track of where I am in the commutator. This approach is probably more like a hybrid of Mike's method and your Zen no thinking / just turning experience you described (which is really cool by the way!). I mentally, and sometimes actually, say only the turns in the B and B' parts of the commutator.

For example if I was doing the center commutator: r' U r d r' U' r d'
I would execute: r' U r
Now I say "inner d" as I execute d
now I execute: r' U' r
Now I say "inner d prime" as I execute d'

If I think I'm done with my commutator, but I haven't said two things yet, then most likely I was doing an A B A' B' commutator and I haven't done the last B' part of the commutator. If I don't think I'm done with the commutator yet, but I have said two things already, then most likely I was doing a B A B' A' commutator and I've already executed both the B and the B' parts already.

This has helped save me from many-a-DNF.



MatsBergsten said:


> knew it. Then only a little while later I noticed that my fingers solved a centre commutator, I did not figure it out. I recalled e.g D L O from the solve cycle (or whatever letters the memo actually was), but I did not actively had to "think it out" I had turned the cube and started solving a correct commutator before I realized what I was doing.
> 
> Both of those were very nice insights/feelings. I'm beginning to comprehend this .



That's a very neat experience, I don't think I've ever experienced that to be honest! I look forward to having such a Zen moment one day, it must feel very cool!

I have felt something very similar to what you describe during my speedsolving for 3x3x3. Sometimes when I am just in "the zone" and am getting very fast times, for me, I notice that I feel like an observer to my solving. It's as if I am watching someone else solve, but not really actively doing the solving myself, if that makes any sense.

That sounds like a very cool experience to have during BLD! Also, I agree with your statement that I feel like I must be at 100% concentration throughout the entire duration of the solving phase of any BLD solve, or else risk a DNF!

Chris


----------



## qqwref (Aug 22, 2009)

tim said:


> 10/10 in 36 minutes, 21 minutes memo.
> And a few 5/5 in 16 minutes each, but that's just lame.



I think now you should try some 15/15s, Tim


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 23, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> I never read this post by Mike, but I do like the idea of keeping track of the turns during those commutators.



It is the post from 2007 where he explains his way of doing centre commutators.


cmhardw said:


> I do something a bit different to keep track of where I am in the commutator.


The important thing obviously is to keep track in some way.



cmhardw said:


> I have felt something very similar to what you describe during my speedsolving for 3x3x3. Sometimes when I am just in "the zone" and am getting very fast times, for me, I notice that I feel like an observer to my solving. It's as if I am watching someone else solve, but not really actively doing the solving myself, if that makes any sense.
> 
> That sounds like a very cool experience to have during BLD! Also, I agree with your statement that I feel like I must be at 100% concentration throughout the entire duration of the solving phase of any BLD solve, or else risk a DNF!



I might have called it being in the zone. For me it's not like I was a spectator, rather
it is like I forget myself and everything else in the environment. It is just the cube and
the solve, the pieces are floating around following tracks in my mind. Not seeing them 
but "knowing" them, where they are and how they must move.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 23, 2009)

MultiBLD: 2/5 in 30:37.80.

My first time trying 5! Very happy with the result, although it's not so good . I missed a total of 10 pieces.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 24, 2009)

Sorry for double post, but this really deserves a seperate post.

3x3BLD: 1:48.29 

R B D2 R' U' R D' R F2 U2 L2 F2 U' B' R D L' U' D' F2 U2 F R2 F' B2


----------



## martijn_cube (Aug 24, 2009)

Damn.  I have to practice more


----------



## Chuck (Aug 24, 2009)

New PB on 3x3x3 BLD: 1:56.89

Finally, my first sub 2...


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 24, 2009)

Hah, you suck! Don't facepalm me, I know he's really good.


----------



## Chuck (Aug 24, 2009)

Why am I suck?


----------



## Kev43 (Aug 24, 2009)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=229198#post229198


For sure, you don't


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh, sorry, it actually was a joke. I found it funny that you posted your PB slightly after me, and it was also slightly slower than mine.

I know you don't suck, in fact, I have gotten a lot of motivation to practise MultiBLD from you


----------



## Chuck (Aug 25, 2009)

Okay


----------



## krazedkat (Aug 26, 2009)

YES. Got the 2x2 orientation down easily. All that's left is to learn perm.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 27, 2009)

Chuck said:


> New PB on Multi BLD
> 11/11 in 1:00:31.89 hour, with 35:53.69 minutes memorization.
> 
> Eww... I guess it's too risky if I go for 11 cubes on Indonesian Open next week.
> ...



Congratulations - you got better than me in what, 3 months? Very awesome.

As for the WR, yeah, I was happy he did the 15/15; that meant I could just go for a nice easy 8 and get the NAR. You should probably do the same; you can then go back and practice for a few more months and then beat Tim's old rules record under the new rules.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 28, 2009)

I did an edge-center only BLD solve on 5x5, because that's the only piece that isn't there on a 3x3 or a 4x4. And I got it on the first try  So if I have enough memo power to memo the rest, I can do it!!! This feels so good!


----------



## DevenNadudvari (Aug 28, 2009)

3:24.46 3x3 BLD new PB!


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Aug 29, 2009)

WOOT, i did a successful BLD solve infront of at least 100 people, maybe more, at youth group! I purposely took my time to memo, for obvious reasons, and an edge almost popped out during the solve, but I did it! I'm so proud of myself


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 29, 2009)

1 2x2+2 3x3 relay: 7:56.36


----------



## LarsN (Aug 29, 2009)

I raced Henrik Aagaard for BLD 3x3 on national television and I won 

(He DNF'ed, sadly)

Then I lost in a speedsolving race, but I got the BLD


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 30, 2009)

New PB on 3x3BLD! 1:40.55 

Scramble: first scramble of the weekly: D F2 L2 U2 B2 D F2 U L2 U' B R2 B2 D U L' D B' L2 D'


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 30, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> New PB on 3x3BLD! 1:40.55
> 
> Scramble: first scramble of the weekly: D F2 L2 U2 B2 D F2 U L2 U' B R2 B2 D U L' D B' L2 D'



Wow, how fast you improve! How you done the 4BLD yet?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 30, 2009)

Well, this was an almost-lucky solve, (3/20 pieces solved, 15%) and my edge memo was incredibly easy. I use letters, and the letters I got were: C U M H I S F L O. That's pretty easy to remember 
Corners were normal. Execution was sub-60 

I'll do the 4x4BLD later.

P.S. It had parity


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 30, 2009)

2x2 multi OH BLD 2/2 4:31.22


----------



## Chuck (Aug 30, 2009)

I just got 11/11 Multi BLD in 55 minutes 

And guess what...

This time, *it's official!*

Thank GOD... Wait for the video, okay?


----------



## Ian (Aug 30, 2009)

Chuck said:


> I just got 11/11 Multi BLD in 55 minutes
> 
> And guess what...
> 
> ...



Great Job . When you finished, all the audience is like "WOOOHOOO!!"


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 30, 2009)

Chuck said:


> I just got 11/11 Multi BLD in 55 minutes
> 
> And guess what...
> 
> ...



I already posted a congratulations in the live results thread, but I'll go ahead and post it here too - Congratulations!!!! I think I need to send you a cube so I can get you to autograph it - you're my hero.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 30, 2009)

I finally got around to trying the first 4x4BLD scramble in the weekly. It's stupid.

I got 11:55.67, 7:30 memo.

P.S. Congratulations, Chuck!


----------



## Carson (Aug 30, 2009)

Haven't started learning corners yet... but I got a successful "edges only" solve on 3x3 in 4:11.90.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 30, 2009)

I tried my very first 5x5BLD ever! 

For the result, see the BLD failures thread


----------



## babyle (Aug 31, 2009)

Almost got sub 2 today time was 2:02:38 PB


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 31, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> I tried my very first 5x5BLD ever!
> 
> For the result, see the BLD failures thread



Not according to your WCA profile.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 31, 2009)

That attempt was a joke. I knew I could do 4x4BLD, so I figured 5x5BLD shouldn't be so hard. After 2 minutes of trying to memo, I found that it was pretty hard. So that's why I haven't counted that as an "attempt".


----------



## Chuck (Sep 1, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> I already posted a congratulations in the live results thread, but I'll go ahead and post it here too - Congratulations!!!! I think I need to send you a cube so I can get you to autograph it - you're my hero.



Thanks, Mr. Mike 

Haha, well it will cost us a huge shipping price from USA to Indonesia  And it's interesting that both of us are heroes to each other 

I'm really looking forward to be in the same competition with you. So what I need to do now is graduate from college, have a nice job, get a wife, save money, and go to World Open 20xx


----------



## wrbcube4 (Sep 1, 2009)

2 Solves in one day. That is more then I had in six months(1)! I used Old Pochmann.

11:18.86
10:26.89

I know I slow but I am improving!


----------



## PM 1729 (Sep 1, 2009)

New PB 2:06.70 .
Very fast execution (for me) 77 sec.Wierdly , my memo times for my last 3 PBs have all been 49.xx


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 1, 2009)

New PB for 7x7x7 BLD: 48:29.55 (23:30). The fifth scramble in this week's competition.

I *still* haven't beaten Ville's first solve yet, but I'm finally getting kind of close.

Memorization was fairly fast, and memory was quite secure during solving. And I made it a point to go as fast as I could on the inner center pieces, which are usually my slowest pieces. The inner centers are the scariest pieces for me on 7x7x7 BLD.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow, beast! I can see sub-Ville coming 
Sub-30 for 6x6 soon too?

Maybe we should race sometime, you do a 7x7, I do a 5x5


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 1, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Wow, beast! I can see sub-Ville coming


Heh, as soon as I beat him, he'll probably try his second attempt and get a sub-40 solve. 



trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Sub-30 for 6x6 soon too?


I keep hoping...



trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Maybe we should race sometime, you do a 7x7, I do a 5x5


I'd be willing to try. You probably have the edge on speed, but I have the edge on accuracy, I think.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 1, 2009)

We'd have to race soon though, because if we wait too long, I'll be sub-30 already 

Then we'd have to race 5x5-6x6


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 1, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> New PB for 7x7x7 BLD: 48:29.55 (23:30). The fifth scramble in this week's competition.
> 
> I *still* haven't beaten Ville's first solve yet, but I'm finally getting kind of close.
> 
> Memorization was fairly fast, and memory was quite secure during solving. And I made it a point to go as fast as I could on the inner center pieces, which are usually my slowest pieces. The inner centers are the scariest pieces for me on 7x7x7 BLD.



Congratulations!! How many people do you know of that has solved a 7x7 bld?
On the UWR list there are 4.

I how now bought both a 6x6 and a 7x7 but I will not try either of them, at least
not this year. They are too big for my hands . And the 6x6 is so hard to turn .


----------



## Chuck (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow, you are all so great in big cubes BLD 

I think this is the right time for me to continue learning big cubes BLD too


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 1, 2009)

Chuck said:


> Wow, you are all so great in big cubes BLD
> 
> I think this is the right time for me to continue learning big cubes BLD too



With your speed of learning and your memo capacity you will do excellent very soon!!
The only really new stuff is learning to solve big bld centres.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 1, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Chuck said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, you are all so great in big cubes BLD
> ...



Yes. Memorization skills really pay off on bigger cubes. Chuck, you'll probably find 5x5x5 BLD to be easier to get world-class at than 4x4x4 BLD. And you'll probably be pretty good at 7x7x7 BLD right away.

Mats, I know Chris has also done a 7x7x7 BLD. It seems to me like someone else did too, but I can't remember who. And if Chuck tries anytime soon, he'll have no problem getting it fairly quickly, I'm sure.

And Mats, how small are your hands? The 7x7x7 is big for my 8-year-old daughter's hands, but she's still been able to solve several centers on it (sighted, of course). If she can handle it, I'd think you can. Maybe it's uncomfortable, but surely you can solve it?


----------



## Chuck (Sep 1, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Memorization skills really pay off on bigger cubes. Chuck, you'll probably find 5x5x5 BLD to be easier to get world-class at than 4x4x4 BLD. And you'll probably be pretty good at 7x7x7 BLD right away.



Err.. :confused:

Sorry, Mike. I didn't really get it. Why is 5x5x5 BLD easier than 4x4x4 BLD? Is it something to do with odd and even cubes?


----------



## qqwref (Sep 2, 2009)

5x5x5 BLD is more difficult to complete in competition, and it takes longer, so people practice it less and there are fewer good times on the list. (Also, the larger the cube, the more memorization skill is important.)

I don't post here often, but... I got a 2:58.14 BLD solve on the computer cube (http://www.ryanheise.com/cube/blind.html)! Yay! I've never had a success there before. It's only a 20th place result, but I'm happy about it.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 2, 2009)

Chuck said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Memorization skills really pay off on bigger cubes. Chuck, you'll probably find 5x5x5 BLD to be easier to get world-class at than 4x4x4 BLD. And you'll probably be pretty good at 7x7x7 BLD right away.
> ...



No, it's not easier, but I'm saying you'll get to world-class level at it quicker. The reason is that you already have well-developed memory skills, and memory skills are more important than execution as you get to larger and larger cubes.

Actually, it's not really that it's easier for you - it's just that most people are significantly worse at 5x5x5 BLD than at 4x4x4 BLD, but your memory skills mean you won't be.


----------



## Chuck (Sep 2, 2009)

I see 

Well, my dream is to have a video of myself doing the *Ultimate BLD Relay*.

2x2x2, 3x3x3, 4x4x4, 5x5x5, 6x6x6, and 7x7x7.

I wonder when it will come true... 
I guess it's all up to me.

Let's learn!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 2, 2009)

Chuck said:


> I see
> 
> Well, my dream is to have a video of myself doing the *Ultimate BLD Relay*.
> 
> ...



Oops - someone else is actually contemplating it. Maybe I should get to work on it. 

Of course, what I really want to do is the True Ultimate BLD Relay:
2x2x2
3x3x3
4x4x4
5x5x5
6x6x6
7x7x7
3x3x3 one handed
3x3x3 with feet
megaminx
pyraminx
square-1
clock
magic
master magic

In other words, one for every event in official competitions. I still need to work on the following to get it, though:
3x3x3 with feet (very very hard, but Tim Sun has done it, so I know it's possible)
pyraminx (easy)
clock (easy)
square-1 (hard, but not nearly as hard as 3x3x3 with feet)


----------



## Chuck (Sep 2, 2009)

Wow, "True Ultimate BLD Relay"? What a goal! 

You've never fail to impress me, Mike.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 2, 2009)

Mike, are you sure you can do the Magic and Master Magic? You do know that there's 20 tiles and 40 strings to memo?!

And Chuck, good luck in your journey to 5x5BLD. I think it feels great to finally get one (I haven't yet, so I can't know )!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 2, 2009)

I had to try the big cubes anyway. And of course I can turn them, it just is not real
fun because the 7 is too big and the 6 is too stiff. In spite of that and my statement
yesterday I have now actually solved the 6, not blindfolded but with bld methods looking. That was an accomplishment too I think.

No new algorithms needed, or am I wrong? It took about an hour, no memo involved then of course. But I have a hard time with the obliques, to tell one sort from the other. It comes with practise when you get accustomed I guess. 

Do you have a name for the different sort of obliques, Mike? Inner and outer +/x-centres seem like obvious names, but north-east / south-west obliques does not sound so good. It is how I think of them now at least. (I need a name to think about them )

Another fun was to decide orientation . There were too many centres to actually count I think. I took the side with the most yellow (D for me) and then rotated horizontally to get many blue on the B side. That had to suffice.

We'll see if I get to actually trying to solve one bld. Memo seems like more than two 4x4 (which I have actually done once) but less than two 5x5. So a lot but not so you faint at the mere thought of it.

So fun, but for the actual turning


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 2, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Mike, are you sure you can do the Magic and Master Magic? You do know that there's 20 tiles and 40 strings to memo?!


Yes, I know it's really tough, but I learned from the master - thanks to him, I can handle it (the ring-tracing method is particularly helpful!):
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3191
(This is still my favorite cubing-related video ever!)



MatsBergsten said:


> No new algorithms needed, or am I wrong? It took about an hour, no memo involved then of course. But I have a hard time with the obliques, to tell one sort from the other. It comes with practise when you get accustomed I guess.


The obliques are technically different algorithms, I guess, but they work exactly the same as the others, with just turning different layers. The method I use with the obliques is to think of them as a "bar" of pieces around the + center, and then I decide which class they are in the couple of slice turns where it matters.



MatsBergsten said:


> Do you have a name for the different sort of obliques, Mike?


Actually, I do. Technically, they're not good names, but they work well in actual practice. I call them left obliques and right obliques. I name them based on the top ones. So they work like this (just the centers of a 6x6x6):

X L R X
R X X L
L X X R
X R L X

Mathematically, it's a terrible naming scheme. But practically, it works really well.


----------



## Chuck (Sep 2, 2009)

Hahaha...  I LOL about all the Magic BLD talk 

Mike, I'm going to remember your 6x6x6 centers naming scheme and position. I think it will works really well for me also. After I solve 5x5x5, of course


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 2, 2009)

I FINALLY GOT A 4BLD SUCCESS!!

15:08.56, the first scramble from the weekly comp. This feels sooooooooo good after all of those DNFs. It actually could have been sub13, but I had a huge stall on one of the centers cycles that I am most familiar with (I totally blanked on which direction to go), and I messed up my 6th edge and didn't realize it until I got to the 10th. I was shooting to rBD and did r2 F R U R' d R U' R' d' F' instead of F R U R' d R U' R' d' F' r2, so it wasn't too hard to undo, but it wasted a lot of time since I had to backtrack by quite a few edges.

All on video btw, should be up soon 

Edit: haha looking at the video it took me a little over 3 minutes each for edge and center execution. So that means it took me the same amount of time to solve 10 centers as it took to solve (counting undos/redos) 28 edges. Man I suck at centers.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 2, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> I FINALLY GOT A 4BLD SUCCESS!!



Nice! Congratulations!

Erm, except now that means you'll be getting even more points in the weekly competitions - that's not good.    So will you be trying 5x5x5 BLD next week???


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 2, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > I FINALLY GOT A 4BLD SUCCESS!!
> ...



Heh, that's only if I can consistently get successes, which is doubtful.



> So will you be trying 5x5x5 BLD next week???



HAHAHAHAHA! No.

The idea of adding 24 more centers is horribly unpleasant. I've read your centers guide like 5 or 6 times and the idea still hasn't really clicked. You can see in the video that I spend a disgusting amount of time on centers just figuring out wtf I am supposed to do.


----------



## King Koopa (Sep 3, 2009)

I got a 3:16.28 BLD solve which is a new PB

after that one i got a 2:53.31


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 3, 2009)

2/2 in 8:03.42

Man, today is my day for BLD. I decided to go full speed with memo and only make one pass. Both cubes very pretty easy to memo, and the story from the first cube was related to the second, which helped speed up memo and recall. This one's on video too, it'll be up in a bit.

Chuck has actually inspired me to do more BLD, and since I don't have any competitions in the near future, I figure it can hurt. I'd like to try 5 multi sometime in the next week, but I need to figure out a better memo system first. I have a feeling visual won't really hold for 5 cubes.

Waris: Nice! We definitely need to race BLD this weekend.

Edit: video is up http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GP-C7nN3v-E


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 3, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> I FINALLY GOT A 4BLD SUCCESS!!



Nice David, congratulations!

Maybe we should have such an easy scramble (intentinally ) from time to
time in the weeklies to encourage peoply to do more big bld


----------



## Chuck (Sep 3, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Chuck has actually inspired me to do more BLD, and since I don't have any competitions in the near future, I figure it can hurt. I'd like to try 5 multi sometime in the next week, but I need to figure out a better memo system first. I have a feeling visual won't really hold for 5 cubes.




Congratulations, David 

Yes, visual on 5 cubes Multi BLD will be very hard to recall back.


----------



## happa95 (Sep 3, 2009)

2/2 4:20.49
My second attempt at multi.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 3, 2009)

happa95 said:


> 2/2 4:20.49
> My second attempt at multi.



Wait - didn't you just say yesterday that you were temporarily quitting cubing? That was a short break! 

But congratulations - that's unbelievably fast for just your second attempt.


----------



## Chuck (Sep 3, 2009)

Yes, that's so fast. Congratulations.

My 2nd attempt at Multi BLD was a 3/3, I memorized it in 22 minutes and solved it in no less than 10 minutes  Hahahaha... lame.


----------



## happa95 (Sep 3, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> happa95 said:
> 
> 
> > 2/2 4:20.49
> ...



BLD is one variation of cubing that's worth practicing every once in a while, even if I'm not doing any other forms of cubing.


----------



## happa95 (Sep 3, 2009)

Chuck said:


> Yes, that's so fast. Congratulations.
> 
> My 2nd attempt at Multi BLD was a 3/3, I memorized it in 22 minutes and solved it in no less than 10 minutes  Hahahaha... lame.



I need to find a good memo method... visual doesn't seem very efficient for anything more than 2 cubes.


----------



## dbax0999 (Sep 4, 2009)

Started learning 4x4 BLD! I guess you'll be seeing some more posts from me in the Blindfold failure thread


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 4, 2009)

Yay for big cubes blind! 

You will get a lot of failures at first, but that only makes the feeling of a success greater!


----------



## dbax0999 (Sep 4, 2009)

Yay, haha. I'm tyring to learn off of your 4x4 blindfold tutorial, but one of the edge algorithms appears to not work. I'm not sure which one at the moment but I'll let you know


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 5, 2009)

zomg!

BLD session:

2:30.59, 2:30.03, (DNF), 3:09.80, 2:24.13, 2:37.91, DNF, 2:20.22, 3:29.38, (*1:43.03*)

1:43.03 scramble:

L2 F D' L' F' L2 U' R2 D U B' R L2 F2 B' U B' L' F D2 U' R2 B' D L 

Edges were meh, but corners are awesome!

Corners:

(U2, F D' F')
[x: (L2, D R' D')]


However I didn't do that, I used Pochmann for the first 2 then saw the closed 3 cycle for the last 3 and did that. Still really fast! I'm a bit unsure on the rules regarding luck, is 2 corners+1edge solved considered lucky?


----------



## King Koopa (Sep 5, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> zomg!
> 
> BLD session:
> 
> ...



we will race BLD with weekend. maybe on video?


----------



## pawan_jay (Sep 5, 2009)

my single blindsolve is 4min 38 sec...
2.03 memo, 2.35 execution...


----------



## Faz (Sep 6, 2009)

Quit bld for about 3 months. Tried a solve just then

1:49 something. Memo was about 1:10. Using 3op and M2. I might do some more solves later.


----------



## martijn_cube (Sep 6, 2009)

wow you still had a 39 sec solve with M2 and 3op. thats nice. i really need to find a faster way to solve corners then the classic pochmann i use.


----------



## yoruichi (Sep 6, 2009)

2nd 4x4 bld sucess using 3 cycling: 8:53
9 centers solved yayyyy


----------



## ManasijV (Sep 6, 2009)

3x3 multiBLD 
2/2 7:04.99 
This is my 3rd attempt  I think I can do much better.


----------



## Zava (Sep 6, 2009)

mhm, 7/8 multi in 32:31.11 (20:30)
on cube #7 there was a 3 cycle of corners (ULF-DRF-DBL) and URB-URF corners misoriented, except that everything is ok 
oh, I almost forgot: still no memo method for multi


----------



## Novriil (Sep 6, 2009)

3x3BLD
4:42.45

quite of an accomplishment for me.


----------



## Chuck (Sep 6, 2009)

Zava said:


> mhm, 7/8 multi in 32:31.11 (20:30)
> on cube #7 there was a 3 cycle of corners (ULF-DRF-DBL) and URB-URF corners misoriented, except that everything is ok
> oh, I almost forgot: still no memo method for multi



That's fast 
What memo method do you uses so far on multi?


----------



## Zava (Sep 6, 2009)

Chuck said:


> Zava said:
> 
> 
> > mhm, 7/8 multi in 32:31.11 (20:30)
> ...



thanks! 
I just use the single bld memo (random words for edges/sentences that doesn'tmake any sense, and numbers/letters for corners) multiple times. this is why my multi at czech open ended as 4/5, cube #1 and #2 had a very similar sentence for beginning (edges) and I executed the #1 on cube #2 :/


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Sep 6, 2009)

Just did a 3x3 bld on an extremely stiff storebought cube (not Rubik's brand). My finger muscles still hurt. I put black and white "colorblind" stickers from Cubesmith on it (with 6 different symbols for each face), so memo took a little while. I had to use the symbols on the centers to guide me for piece locations. U=filled circles, F=stars, D=open circles, L=open diamonds, R=filled diamonds, B=plus signs.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Sep 7, 2009)

Swedish Open 2009:

I messed up on the first one: *DNF*

Second one I realized I did memo wrong and had to start over, although I made it after that * 4:25:xx*

Third try, I went all out for speed (still slow  ) but I just couldn't get the memo! Then, I finally began solving the corners. When I was done with them, I started shaking my head because I was almost certain that I had done it wrong. I kept on solving and when I took the blindfold off the cube was solved: *3:30.xx*

I got 5th place or something like that with that result


----------



## Chuck (Sep 8, 2009)

*5x5x5 BLD success *
- Memorization 15:28.86
- Execution 19:09.09
- Total Time 34:37.95

Actually I have the memorization detail:
- Edge 6:33.79
- Corner 1:07.08
- x Center 3:38.39
- + Center 4:09.59

Was it a very long long time? I guess it was 
But somehow I feel so good about it!
Maybe because I can update my signature 

More and more to come!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 8, 2009)

That's great, Chuck! 

You'll be sub-30 in no time! Then on to WR!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 8, 2009)

Congratulations, Chuck. That's ridiculous. It took me a long time to get sub-30, and you're almost there on your first solve.


----------



## Chuck (Sep 8, 2009)

Really? I'm glad it's a reasonable length of time.
Thank you. Maybe when my super duper stiff Mefferts 5x5x5 have became more loose, it wouldn't take me this long to solve it. Or I can just buy V Cube 5x5x5, after I can buy a 6x6x6. I have V Cube 7 already  Closer to the Ultimate Relay!

Thank you, Maarten and Mike.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 8, 2009)

OMFG!!!!!!! May I join the fun?

Weekly competition 2009-36, 1st 5x5BLD scramble.

28:14.12, 14:52 memo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My first success!

If you don't want to see a lot of smileys, do NOT scroll down.


----------



## Chuck (Sep 8, 2009)

Hahahahaha   

We managed to do it on this same day, 09/09/09.

Let's celebrate it with a cake or something 

Wow, your time's wonderful.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Sep 8, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> OMFG!!!!!!! May I join the fun?
> 
> Weekly competition 2009-36, 1st 5x5BLD scramble.
> 
> ...



That's crazy Maarten!!  
Really fast for a first success!! 
What's your next BLD goal?


----------



## Hypertext Eye (Sep 9, 2009)

I just survived my first 3x3x3 BLD attempt. Time was around 20 minutes. Now that I know I can do it, I'm going to practice more and get faster. I'm using 3OP (learned from macky's site).


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 9, 2009)

Congratulations to you too, Maarten! Awesome job from both of you! A very nice day for 5x5x5 BLD.


----------



## Pitzu (Sep 9, 2009)

Chuck said:


> We managed to do it on this same day, 09/09/09.



Mike, shouldn't you try a 9x9x9 today?! 
(I'll try 9 cubes today as it is usual recently.)
Congratulations Chuck! What's your family name?! Norris?! 
Also congrats for Marteen!


----------



## Zava (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm in too! 
5x5 bld in 22:12.79, I forgot to look at the time when finished memo :/ but it was like 13-15 mins. memo order: wings, middles, corners, X centers, + centers, solve backwards. + centers was fun, I made up U2-ish algs during the solve xD funny fact: this was my slowest attempt of all time (I had 3 before this one)


----------



## Zava (Sep 9, 2009)

Pitzu said:


> Chuck said:
> 
> 
> > We managed to do it on this same day, 09/09/09.
> ...



hm, nice idea... race?


----------



## Chuck (Sep 9, 2009)

Pitzu said:


> (I'll try 9 cubes today as it is usual recently.)
> Congratulations Chuck! What's your family name?! Norris?!




I can't wait to see your official 9/9 in competition, Istvan.

I've input my WCA Profile link (hooray I got one!), there you can look at my real name  "Wee-Chuck" is what comes out when you pronounce my nick name. Many non-Indonesian people like Mr.Ton Dennenbroek always get to pronounce my name wrong at the first time. 



Zava said:


> hm, nice idea... race?




Multi BLD 9/9 race on 09/09/09? That's a GREAT idea! 
It's been a long time since the last time I practice multi with less than 10 cubes, so I guess 9 will be very okay. I'll post the result on the end of this day.


----------



## Slash (Sep 9, 2009)

Zava said:


> I'm in too!
> 5x5 bld in 22:12.79, I forgot to look at the time when finished memo :/ but it was like 13-15 mins. memo order: wings, middles, corners, X centers, + centers, solve backwards. + centers was fun, I made up U2-ish algs during the solve xD funny fact: this was my slowest attempt of all time (I had 3 before this one)



mennyéhaza!!! grat
I'm going to try an 5x5 BLD today(I'm planning it since yesterday before I saw your posts), so maybe here, or maybe at failures you'll see result of it


----------



## Pitzu (Sep 9, 2009)

Chuck said:


> Multi BLD 9/9 race on 09/09/09? That's a GREAT idea!


Yesssss!!!!!  *9/9* in 58:*09*.*9*2
Memo: 3*9*:23.84
Execution: 18:46.08
This is not my first ever successful 9/9 but the first ever inside 1 hour!


----------



## Pitzu (Sep 9, 2009)

Slash said:


> I'm going to try an 5x5 BLD today


Slash! Don't you come to Polish Open with us to try yourself in bigblind?! By car.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 9, 2009)

Pitzu said:


> Chuck said:
> 
> 
> > Multi BLD 9/9 race on 09/09/09? That's a GREAT idea!
> ...



Awesome! Nice job - maybe you can get it in competition at Worlds?

I wish I hadn't done my multi for the week before you guys came up with this idea. Maybe if Arnaud or Mats put up next week's competition before the end of the day, I can try it tonight?


----------



## Slash (Sep 9, 2009)

It's about 10% that I can go... How much would it be?(küldj emailt ha úgy könnyebb: [email protected])

and my promised 5x5 BLD try: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=235619#post235619

sucks!

EDIT: Pitzu, I can't go cause I don't have money and it won't count at the registration for the WC2009 if I solve the 4x4/5x5 BLD. I'll try it at Hungarian Open!


----------



## Zava (Sep 9, 2009)

Pitzu said:


> Chuck said:
> 
> 
> > Multi BLD 9/9 race on 09/09/09? That's a GREAT idea!
> ...



eh Pitzu, you won.  
multi 8/*9* in 3*9*:25.56 (27:0*9*)
missed an A perm (UBR-UBL-ULF) on cube #2, otherwise perfect :/ I don't know what went wrong there. it had parity, maybe I messed that up..
at cube #8 my mum came in, and that really distracted me, until that point I was uber-fluent, after that I was shaking so hard I nearly dropped the cube, also messed up the corners-though I could figure it out. 
still a nice day for bld (and for speed also, but that doen't belong here )
edit: oh sh*t, I've forgotten I wanted to post it at 9:09 PM (now it's 9:25)


----------



## Chuck (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi guys, sorry I'm very late to post my results.

Yesterday morning (09/09/09), my fiancee asked me to take her to her grandma's house in neighbour city. So I took her with my *motorcycle* to there, the distance is about 125 miles. That very night, she had finished her business and asked me to go home. So we went home and took another 125 miles. :fp

And then, I did this attempt:
6/9 in 45:50.39, with 25 minutes memorization.
- Forgot to shoot 1 corner on the 2nd cube
- Forgot to shoot 2 edges on 6th cube
- Forgot to shoot 2 edges on the last cube
This is my worst Multi BLD attempt ever. Shame on me 

Congratulations, Istvan


----------



## pawan_jay (Sep 10, 2009)

got a 3.43 blindsolve today...
1.42 memo and 2.01 execution...
my first sub 4 min solve


----------



## Pitzu (Sep 11, 2009)

Chuck said:


> And then, I did this attempt:
> 6/9 in 45:50.39, with 25 minutes memorization.



It's quite good! You just missed an F2.  (If you do an F2 on '6' it becomes '9')


And...
4x4 blind: 9:00.67
Memo: 3:39.68 
No lucky at all. 8 corners, 23 edges to solve. 8 centers solved.
Execution: 5:20.99 (I don't know why it became such a **** execution.)


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 11, 2009)

Ahem, first time I've posted in this thread - well, it's the first time I've attempted a blind solve of any sort. It's a rather humble achievement: I memorised and solved 4 edges. Whooo! 

I know, I set my sights a bit low but it's important to me to "not fail" too badly in these early stages. I just learned the second J-Perm (it has taken me a week!) and I'm doing old Pochmann edges. I still have no idea how to do corners and I'm sketchy about what to do with a new cycle. I've been reading and watching online tutorials since February and I've done sighted Pochmann edges with just a T-Perm and horrible setup moves that I'd never be able to do blindfolded. I'm now able to do both J-Perms and I've decided on some good images for most of the edge colour pairs (I borrowed spiderman for RB from Stefan's page!) and since I had a scramble that started with edges for 3 of my images and all in one cycle, I chose an image for the 4th and made up a story and went for it!

I am very happy. Next time I'll try 6 edges!

EDIT: oh, I forgot to mention - I didn't time myself but it was probably three minutes or thereabouts.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 11, 2009)

Yay, that's great! Before you know it, you'll be doing a whole cube


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 12, 2009)

msemtd said:


> Ahem, first time I've posted in this thread - well, it's the first time I've attempted a blind solve of any sort. It's a rather humble achievement: I memorised and solved 4 edges. Whooo!



That's so nice Michael! 
I hope you had only those edges to solve (not a scrambled cube) so you had
the satisfaction to open the eyes and see a solved cube!

The thing with new cycles is a step to comprehend of course. Do it with
paper and pencil first and look upon it as a programming problem, then
you will be able to deal with it, as you are a programmer.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 13, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> That's so nice Michael!
> I hope you had only those edges to solve (not a scrambled cube) so you had the satisfaction to open the eyes and see a solved cube!


Many thanks, I had planned to but I don't have a handy way of creating such a scramble (I don't want to install Wine on this Eeepc just to run Cube Explorer - is there an online source?)


MatsBergsten said:


> The thing with new cycles is a step to comprehend of course. Do it with paper and pencil first and look upon it as a programming problem, then you will be able to deal with it, as you are a programmer.


Over the weekend I've been doing similar small, edge-only solves - sometimes with fails sometimes with successes - I've been working on the memorisation and I'm still choosing images for colour pairs. I just did a little solve with a 4 edge cycle followed by a 2 edge cycle then I could only remember the next edge. But that's a total of 7 so I'm real happy about that. Memo took about ten minutes though!  I can blame that partially on the kids watching some cringeworthy program about Australian teenage mermaids on Nickelodeon! If I ever get some time to myself I'll have a go at all 12 edges


----------



## Novriil (Sep 13, 2009)

First MultiBLD 
1/2 -.-
19:52.xx


----------



## Chuck (Sep 16, 2009)

New PB on 3x3x3 BLD: *1:38.53* 

I even took a picture of my timer


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 16, 2009)

*5x5x5 BLD: 14:25.24* (6:52), on the third scramble this week!

Which means *I beat Chris on time two weeks in a row in the weekly competition!* (And I even beat Rafal, although that's just because he DNFed all 3).

Thanks so much, Chris, for inspiring me to do this. I'm still nowhere near as fast as you on average, but it's tremendous fun to actually be able to be competitive with you occasionally now!

By the way, Chris still pwns me every week on 4x4x4 BLD.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 16, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> *5x5x5 BLD: 14:25.24* (6:52), on the third scramble this week!



Oh wow! Mike congrats on the time, and the new PB solve! Nicely done sir!

Chris


----------



## mande (Sep 16, 2009)

3x3 MultiBLD: 3/4 (27:xx) (memo 19:xx)
Third cube was off by 2 edges and 2 corners.
Done on the first four scrambles of the weekly comp.

3x3 BLD:
I tried going for full speed on two solves:
DNF (1:42:xx)(memo = 43), DNF (1:46:xx)(memo = 53)
First cube was off by 2 flipped edges and 2 misoriented corners, second one by an F perm.

EDIT: I'm really happy with the times though, and by how close they were DNF's. (that's why in the blindfold accomplishment thread)

EDIT 2: 3x3 Multi: 3/3 in 13:47 (6:43)
Really good for me.


----------



## Faz (Sep 16, 2009)

Chuck said:


> New PB on 3x3x3 BLD: *1:38.53*
> 
> I even took a picture of my timer



Wow! That stackmat is really cool!

How did you make it?


----------



## Chuck (Sep 16, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Wow! That stackmat is really cool!
> How did you make it?




Thanks, Fazrulz 

I made it by doing digital-printing on a customized mousepad.

I've sold many of it on Indonesian speedcubing forum StackPad: Personalized Cubing Pad. Anybody can send me his photo and I'll turn it into a stack mat in 1 day.  I've made it for Maria "crazycubemom" Oey, Ton Dennenbroek, Lars Vandenbergh, Arnaud, and Conor Baumann.


----------



## Rosson91 (Sep 17, 2009)

52.80 3x3 BLD 3 edges solved
finally I got a sub1!


----------



## wrbcube4 (Sep 18, 2009)

4:32.54 3x3 BLD with Old Pochmann. 2 edges were solved. I am very happy and hope I will do the same thing in Toronto on Saturday.

Scramble: F B R F2 B' L2 R B2 D2 U' R2 U R B' R' D2 R' D R2 D' B' D L2 F D


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 19, 2009)

Yay, 3/3 multi BLD. 16:08 the time was, all scrambles had parity . Thanks Josh for inspiring me to take it seriously . Used letters for edges and visual for corners, my usual memo method. Now I just need to create routes for the journey method 
Scrambles:
1. U' R2 U B R B' F' R2 F L U2 R2 F2 U B2 L2 U F B2 D F R' U' R B
2. B F2 R' U2 B' F' R D2 L R2 F' U D' L' B' U' B' U2 R' L F B2 R2 L U2
3.F2 B2 R' D R2 B' D R' F B' R' D R B2 R F2 D B U' D R D2 U' L B


----------



## Toad (Sep 20, 2009)

YAYAYA!! Just got a successful corners only BLD solve first time I've tried 

Pure visual memo for corners... Good times. Mega happy  

I've only started looking into blind this week.


----------



## rithvikmekala (Sep 20, 2009)

*yipeee!*

im starting to get sub 4 all the time and my best time was 3.36 .I think i cud redce my time by a huge diff if i use [email protected] for edges rather than old pochmann.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 21, 2009)

I finally got an official BLD success at the Canadian Open!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

2:18.xx +2, I got excited near the end, and didn't finish the last move 
I was in 2nd place, but there were 2 rounds of BLD, and since I DNF'd all 3 solves in the finals, I didn't place in top 3 

I did horribly in some of the other events, but I'm soooo happy that I finally got a BLD success after 12 DNFs in a row (and it wasn't a bad time )


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 21, 2009)

Chuck said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! That stackmat is really cool!
> ...



Do you know how muuch it would cost (USD) to make one and send it to the states?


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 21, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> I finally got an official BLD success at the Canadian Open!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Congrats Sarah! Remember, everybody gets DNF streaks, so no worries there. Also, any practice is good practice! Nice time too!

Chris


----------



## Chuck (Sep 21, 2009)

Jake Gouldon said:


> Do you know how muuch it would cost (USD) to make one and send it to the states?




It's a lot cheaper if you go to a digital print shop near your place and have them printing your photo on a mousepad 

@ Sarah
Glad to hear it. Congratulations!


----------



## V-te (Sep 28, 2009)

Yay! First edges only Blind solve! 
my memo was 12:xx minutes, and I wanted to aim for the whole cube, but decided that I still didnt have enough knowledge of corners to go ahead. So I just solved edges, and I DID IT!!!!
Execution time was about 3 minutes, so it wasn't that bad. =) Time to get seriou s into corners. =) I'll post it on youtube.

Edit: I had decided that I would do edges only about 8 minutes after trying to memorize the edges. so total time was 26:xx. Yeah. I suck at corners.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 28, 2009)

I got my first Multiple BLD success (at 2x2) 
After 2 or 3 0/2 I got it 

2/2 in 1:46.95! Yay for sub-2!  It#s my first day trying it because I have 2 2x2x2 Cubes now 

After WC I will start some serious BLD work on 3x3x3.


----------



## LarsN (Sep 28, 2009)

My accuracy must have gone up!

Two successful 5x5 BLD solves in a row, the last one being my first sub30 

1: 30:43.xx (memo ~ 18 min)
2: 28:41.13 (memo ~15 min)

They were actually my second and third successful solves ever.


----------



## CT_Warrior (Sep 29, 2009)

I decided to do a blindfold solve on the bus today. It was so wonderful!

I was memorizing everything so fast (for me), and my recollection was quick and I was turning the cube as fast as I could without delays.

It was an easy solve with no edges or corners to be flipped, although with parity. I swear it was under a minute!

It was an awesome experience because my average is probably around 3 minutes due to my poor memory and recollection.


----------



## blah (Sep 29, 2009)

I decided to give it another shot.

1:51.88(52.31), 1:19.92(35.92), 1:51.94(40.11), DNF, DNF, DNF, 1:21.47(30.70), 1:33.68(52.60), 2:13.80(1:16.02), DNF, DNF, 2:08.63(1:17.49), DNF, DNF, DNF, 2:21.11(1:13.84), 1:32.11(31.75), 1:49.70(55.81), 1:54.17(59.57), DNF, DNF, DNF, 2:14.22(1:24.61), 2:18.59(1:12.68), DNF

Number of solves: 13/25. That's more than half. But I still haven't convinced myself to get back into BLD 

Curiously enough, my memorization:execution ratio was 51:49 this time round.


----------



## shelchangfanclub (Sep 29, 2009)

omg i just asked out shelley chang!!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 29, 2009)

Did you do that blindfolded? If you didn't, it's a somewhat inappropriate post


----------



## Chuck (Sep 29, 2009)

shelchangfanclub said:


> omg i just asked out shelley chang!!



Can I join the club? 

EDIT:
@ Maarten
LOL, but that is better than if he make thread about it.


----------



## shelchangfanclub (Sep 29, 2009)

Ok. I am the president of the Shelley Chang fan club. To apply answer the following questions:

1) What is the difference between a duck?

2) What do you mean, African or European?

3) Do you weigh more than a duck? 

4) What is The Matrix?

5) What is the determinant of The Matrix?

6) Favorite kind of cake?


----------



## Chuck (Sep 29, 2009)

shelchangfanclub said:


> Ok. I am the president of the Shelley Chang fan club. To apply answer the following questions:
> 1) What is the difference between a duck?
> 2) What do you mean, African or European?
> 3) Do you weigh more than a duck?
> ...




How those things are even related to her? :fp
Now I really agree with Maarten, this is inappropriate.
You should post it somewhere else, or just don't post anything at all.


----------



## Slash (Sep 29, 2009)

Finally got it!!!!!

5/5 Multi BLD in 41:13.52
31 min memo, slow exec:S

But I got it!!!!

5 cubes on WC, Im sure


----------



## martijn_cube (Sep 29, 2009)

New PB 3x3 bld : 2:09.09.
Yet another step closer to the 2 min barrier.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 29, 2009)

Finnally memorised the edge alg mentioned in Eric Limeback's BLD tutorial using old pochmann. M2!!!!


----------



## Henrik (Sep 29, 2009)

got a 5x5BLD yesterday.
1 scramble of this weeks competition.

40:40min 23:30 memo


----------



## tim (Sep 29, 2009)

4/4 in 9:03. Not that fast, but at least successful...


----------



## mingamanga (Sep 29, 2009)

8:26, i didn't even plan on trying again (i'd been failing for weeks and had pretty much given up) but then when i was going to sleep i was bored and thought what the heck and gave it a try and i actually got it xD i pretty much screamed, stefan pochmann is a god


----------



## Chuck (Sep 29, 2009)

New PB on 4x4x4 BLD
16:29.99 (06:55.99)

I'm glad with this result.
Sub 15, I'm coming.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 29, 2009)

Congratulations Henrik on your 5x5x5 success! Also, congrats to Chuck on your new 4x4 BLD pb!

Chris


----------



## TMOY (Sep 29, 2009)

Got 2:16.69 today, which is awesome for me (my previous PB was 3:12.xx). The cube was quite easy.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 29, 2009)

blah said:


> I decided to give it another shot.
> 
> 1:51.88(52.31), 1:19.92(35.92), 1:51.94(40.11), DNF, DNF, DNF, 1:21.47(30.70), 1:33.68(52.60), 2:13.80(1:16.02), DNF, DNF, 2:08.63(1:17.49), DNF, DNF, DNF, 2:21.11(1:13.84), 1:32.11(31.75), 1:49.70(55.81), 1:54.17(59.57), DNF, DNF, DNF, 2:14.22(1:24.61), 2:18.59(1:12.68), DNF
> 
> ...



I hate to let someone who "doesn't do BLD" outdo me on effort, so I decided to give it a try:

2:42.48, 2:16.89, 2:16.17, DNF, 2:04.20, 2:01.58, DNF, 2:06.23, 1:58.94, DNF, 2:07.65, 2:01.30, DNF, 1:56.41, 2:08.18, 1:53.92, DNF, 2:14.66, 2:18.77, 1:41.14, DNF, 2:27.34, 1:26.76, 1:41.83, DNF

Number of solves: 18/25. Sorry, I didn't keep track of memorization time, but I stay pretty close to my average of 50 seconds most of the time on memorization - execution varies much more than memorization for me.

So I got more solves, but I'm definitely slower than you. By my calculation, your average on the successful solves was 1:53.17; mine was 2:04.69.

That 1:26.76 was my second fastest time ever, which was nice.

@Chuck: See, I told you once you got a little rest you'd beat your PB. Congratulations! I suspect sub-15 is coming sometime in the next week. And a few days after that, you're due for a really fast one: let's guess sub-12?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 29, 2009)

Maybe I should do more BLD too, now all of you are practising 

17:11 4x4BLD for the weekly. 10:30 memo, so (relatively) awesome execution. I think it's my non-lucky PB. I've had 2 sub-15s, but they were both lucky. (And I got a 13:06 DNF once )


----------



## Chuck (Sep 29, 2009)

@ Mike
Thank you, Mike. Yes, I've realized that taking average of 12 on 4x4x4 BLD is not a wise way to practice like 3x3x3, it's rather torturing. :fp

There's a good chance that Indonesia will have another official competition on December/January. I've requested the Indonesian WCA Delegate to have 4x4x4 BLD as an event. The problem is, right now in Indonesia there's only 2 persons excluding me that can do 4x4x4 BLD, and they had only 1 successful solve so far 

Maybe if any of you 4x4x4 BLD solver could come to Indonesia and participate, that would be awesome    But I guess it's impossible haha *sigh*

EDIT:
Maarten, now I remember... You said on my "Fun Cubing at Borobudur Temple" thread that you will go to Indonesia sometime next year. Is it true? When you will go exactly and on what occassion? Indonesian cuber will be glad to have your visit.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 29, 2009)

Chuck said:


> @ Mike
> Thank you, Mike. Yes, I've realized that taking average of 12 on 4x4x4 BLD is not a wise way to practice like 3x3x3, it's rather torturing :fp There's a good chance that Indonesia will have another official competition on December/January. I've requested the Indonesian WCA Delegate to have 4x4x4 BLD as an event. The problem is, right now in Indonesia there's only 2 persons excluding me that can do 4x4x4 BLD, and they had only 1 successful solve so far
> 
> Maybe if any of you 4x4x4 BLD solver could come to Indonesia and participate, that would be awesome    But I guess it's impossible haha.



That would be awesome! But I don't think we'll be able to come anytime soon, sorry.

Anyway, I went the same route you did - in order to have people to compete against, I taught them. So keep teaching people and you'll have plenty! 

And I do hope to try an average of 12 on 4x4x4 BLD someday.


----------



## Zava (Sep 29, 2009)

Slash said:


> Finally got it!!!!!
> 
> 5/5 Multi BLD in 41:13.52
> 31 min memo, slow exec:S
> ...



you also practise bld on the toilet? 
congrat


----------



## Chuck (Sep 29, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Anyway, I went the same route you did - in order to have people to compete against, I taught them. So keep teaching people and you'll have plenty!



Thanks, Mike.  What you said made me more optimistic. I agree, that's also the reason why I have 11 BLD tutorial videos in my Youtube channel (Old Pochmann, M2, and Big Cubes BLD), all in Indonesian. Recently it's happen to be a BLD trend in my country where one by one cuber got their first succesful BLD solve, and there's a viewer boost on my videos. I hope there are any correlation between them. 

Well then, let's just teach more!

@ Zava
LOL


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 30, 2009)

Chuck said:


> EDIT:
> Maarten, now I remember... You said on my "Fun Cubing at Borobudur Temple" thread that you will go to Indonesia sometime next year. Is it true? When you will go exactly and on what occassion? Indonesian cuber will be glad to have your visit.



Oh no, that was just a joke. Because it looked like such a fun competition I said that I would have to find a way to go there next year. I'm afraid that it's not really going to happen. Sorry


----------



## Slash (Sep 30, 2009)

Zava said:


> Slash said:
> 
> 
> > Finally got it!!!!!
> ...



I do, but not multi(41 minutes on the toilet???)
next step is to solve a 4x4 blindfolded on the toilet xD


----------



## Chuck (Oct 1, 2009)

Slash said:


> I do, but not multi(41 minutes on the toilet???)
> next step is to solve a 4x4 blindfolded on the toilet xD




You should never video tape and upload it on Youtube


----------



## Pitzu (Oct 1, 2009)

Chuck said:


> Slash said:
> 
> 
> > I do, but not multi(41 minutes on the toilet???)
> ...



"You Tube" ?! :confused: Be careful with words like these!


----------



## blah (Oct 1, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Number of solves: 18/25. Sorry, I didn't keep track of memorization time, but I stay pretty close to my average of 50 seconds most of the time on memorization - execution varies much more than memorization for me.


That's why you should use my timer  I've come to realize that the flashing screen is really effective - I can literally see the screen flashing even with my eyes closed 



Chuck said:


> There's a good chance that Indonesia will have another official competition on December/January. I've requested the Indonesian WCA Delegate to have 4x4x4 BLD as an event. The problem is, right now in Indonesia there's only 2 persons excluding me that can do 4x4x4 BLD, and they had only 1 successful solve so far
> 
> Maybe if any of you 4x4x4 BLD solver could come to Indonesia and participate, that would be awesome    But I guess it's impossible haha *sigh*


Have it during the summer! I'll be back in Malaysia for summer break by then  I hate how there were no competitions when I was averaging 8-9 minutes for 4x4x4 BLD (which would've placed me at about top 5 in the world back then), and then all the competitions just come out of nowhere after I quit  And now I've forgotten how to do 4x4x4 BLD. It's embarrassing to even talk about it 

By the way, I'm half-back into BLD  Might be a while before I get back to my original speed though 

Number of solves: 8/12

1:14.72(30.35), 1:29.15(42.12), 1:18.26(41.24), DNF(38.07), 1:14.31(33.23), 1:05.58(32.52), 1:34.34(44.53), 1:26.40(46.39), DNF(50.67), DNF(51.16), 1:29.15(38.50), DNF(50.81)

Session mean: 1:21.49
Standard deviation: 9.13 (11.2%) 

Best average of 5: 1:20.57 = 1:29.15, 1:18.26, (DNF), 1:14.31, (1:05.58) <--- It's not a DNF!   

DNF: 33.3%
Memorization:Execution = 47:53

Funny how 3 of the 4 DNFs have sup-50 memorization times. Maybe I should just cut my memorization time short in the future


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 2, 2009)

Trying to get faster at multi.

1/2 7:06.06 exec mistake on corners of second cube.

L' F2 B2 D R B F2 L' U F L' U' R U2 D2 R2 D2 R L' B' U2 D2 B D' F' 
R2 L' D' U' F2 U2 D2 R2 L D L' B2 U2 R B' R' F D2 R2 F R2 D' L R D' 

0/2 7:24.56 just a general fail

D L R' F2 U L U2 R2 U2 L U2 F2 U' R U2 R2 L U D L2 F2 B L2 U2 L 
D2 B' R U2 F2 U' B R2 B' L' U2 L2 R D2 F' D F L D2 R2 U' D' R' L' F' 

2/2 7:03.56 

L U2 L2 R' D R2 B2 L' R2 U' F2 L F D' U2 F L2 F B' D' F L' B2 U D 
D B R' B2 L2 R D B' U2 F R2 U2 R2 U2 L D U2 B F2 U' L' F2 R' B' F2 

All memo times were *roughly* four minutes. In order to force myself to memo quicker I decided I was going to put on the BLD at 4 minutes whether I was really ready or not. I probably could've gotten both on the second multi, but I was going for speed not accuracy.

I'll keep trying this and see where it takes me.


----------



## Lucas (Oct 2, 2009)

Starting with freestyle.

First attempt, first success: 16:05.75 (10:xx)

Resolution will be always slow, as my cube is not for speed. The tougher task is to remember quickly the new letters positions (both for memo and resolution).

Second attempt: 10:28.14(4:42.58)


----------



## wrbcube4 (Oct 2, 2009)

Just Did 10 2x2 BLD In a row, all successful.
1:23.xx, 1:11.27, 1:48.58, 1:25.40, (2:49.69), 2:07.44, 1:53.52, 1:24.25, 1:35.50, (50.44)

The Last one needed only three to be permuted and two had to be oriented.
Scramble For the Last One: F U' F2 U R F2 R U F' U' R' F' R F U R2 U R U' R' F R2 U F' R'


----------



## Shortey (Oct 2, 2009)

2:14.63 Corners only solve! It was slow, but I did it. I'll try an edges only solve now.


----------



## Slash (Oct 2, 2009)

Chuck said:


> Slash said:
> 
> 
> > I do, but not multi(41 minutes on the toilet???)
> ...



Why not? I should record ONLY my head and my arms, no more


----------



## Chuck (Oct 2, 2009)

blah said:


> Chuck said:
> 
> 
> > There's a good chance that Indonesia will have another official competition on December/January. I've requested the Indonesian WCA Delegate to have 4x4x4 BLD as an event. The problem is, right now in Indonesia there's only 2 persons excluding me that can do 4x4x4 BLD, and they had only 1 successful solve so far
> ...




We'll think about it 
BTW, Chester, there's a response for my Old Pochmann video tutorial from a Malaysian. He/she said this, "BLD ADALAH TIDAK SEHEBAT MANAPUN.... kerana untuk membuat BLD kita harus menghafal dan menghafal ada tidak sehebat menyelesaikan rubik cube tanpa menghafal". (in English: _"BLD IS NOT THAT GREAT. Because to do BLD we must memorize something, and that's not as great as solve the Rubik's Cube without memorizing something."_)

How should I respond to a comment like this? :fp


----------



## tim (Oct 2, 2009)

"SPEEDCUBING IS NOT THAT GREAT. Because to do SPEEDCUBING we must memorize something, and that's not as great as laying on the couch without memorizing something."


----------



## mande (Oct 2, 2009)

I won BLD at Shaastra Open with 2:26:xx. Good time after 2 DNF's.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 2, 2009)

@ Tim
Nice point 

@ Mande
Congratulations! I'm big fans of Bernett Orlando, BTW


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 2, 2009)

My most consistent and successful 12 BLD solves EVER. Chose to go for accuracy instead of speed to see how it would affect my success rate.

2:11.23(1:06.26), 2:12.56(58.91), 2:22.79(1:19.08), 2:50.19(1:26.22), 2:40.14(1:37.65), 2:17.26(1:05.08), 2:05.82(1:00.40), DNF(1:19.49), 2:37.88(1:03.50), 2:19.18(1:07.82), DNF(2:14.52), 5:21.38(1:19.08)

DNF: 16.7% 
Memorization:Execution = 45:55
Session mean: 2:41.84 (±0.00) 
Best time: 2:05.82 
Worst time: DNF 

It would've been 90% if I just took the first 10 solves  On the last one it took me some time to recall the last 3 letters for edges..

EDIT: Continued the solves to make it 20. Here're the next 8 solves:

2:43.15(1:28.94), 3:39.77(1:31.13), 2:16.04(58.96), 2:04.11(1:01.29), 2:44.00(1:22.23), 2:38.14(1:15.48), 3:10.10(1:26.39), 2:37.07(1:19.07)

DNF: 10.0%


----------



## tim (Oct 2, 2009)

20/20 in 1:22h (58 minutes memo). Actually it belongs into the Failures thread, since it's over 4 minutes/cube, but i know, that you guys won't agree .


----------



## Slash (Oct 2, 2009)

tim said:


> 20/20 in 1:22h (58 minutes memo). Actually it belongs into the Failures thread, since it's over 4 minutes/cube, but i know, that you guys won't agree .



It's not a failure... congrats, and very good time Tim


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 2, 2009)

tim said:


> 20/20 in 1:22h (58 minutes memo). Actually it belongs into the Failures thread, since it's over 4 minutes/cube, but i know, that you guys won't agree .



You're right - I don't agree! Very awesome! Just think, if we had followed the "hour cards" approach more closely, this would have been considered successful. (An hour to memorize, an hour to execute.) I think it's a very cool result.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Oct 3, 2009)

Chuck said:


> We'll think about it
> BTW, Chester, there's a response for my Old Pochmann video tutorial from a Malaysian. He/she said this, "BLD ADALAH TIDAK SEHEBAT MANAPUN.... kerana untuk membuat BLD kita harus menghafal dan menghafal ada tidak sehebat menyelesaikan rubik cube tanpa menghafal". (in English: _"BLD IS NOT THAT GREAT. Because to do BLD we must memorize something, and that's not as great as solve the Rubik's Cube without memorizing something."_)
> 
> How should I respond to a comment like this? :fp



We memorize algs to solve a rubiks cube, don't we. That is still memorizing something. BTW, I think that person is just jealous your too good .


----------



## tim (Oct 3, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > 20/20 in 1:22h (58 minutes memo). Actually it belongs into the Failures thread, since it's over 4 minutes/cube, but i know, that you guys won't agree .
> ...



Yeah, too bad, that's not how the rules are .

12/12 in 37:27 minutes (24 minutes memo). I almost tied my old record, which was 36 (20), YEAH!


----------



## Lucas (Oct 3, 2009)

Getting better with freestyle.

7:55.78 (3:09.03), I forgot the first edge 3-cycle, if I hadn't I would have done it sub-7, so it is a bit failure. It is not easy to get used to using a new system.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 4, 2009)

tim said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > tim said:
> ...


But it's over 3 minutes per cube! Wrong thread


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 4, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > 12/12 in 37:27 minutes (24 minutes memo). I almost tied my old record, which was 36 (20), YEAH!
> ...



Great laugh Maarten, that was really fun!!!!

========================

And of course both the 12/12 and the 20/20 are excellent, 
you do not really have to be persuaded to think that, Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 4, 2009)

2x2 success! Lucky though, because it only had a few corners to be permuted. (I watched Lance the blue Knight's tut on youtube.)


----------



## ManasijV (Oct 4, 2009)

mande said:


> I won BLD at Shaastra Open with 2:26:xx. Good time after 2 DNF's.



Awesome Mande. How was MultiBLD? and other events? Please send me your email id.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 5, 2009)

*New PB on 4x4x4 BLD*
15:49.39 (06:34.29)


----------



## mande (Oct 5, 2009)

ManasijV said:


> mande said:
> 
> 
> > I won BLD at Shaastra Open with 2:26:xx. Good time after 2 DNF's.
> ...



Multi Bernett 6/6 in some 52 mins, awesome result.
Karthik 4/5 some 46 mins, me 2/3 16 mins, ranphoa, and shashank had 1/2s, rahul had 3/6, shanmukh DNFed.


----------



## peterbat (Oct 6, 2009)

Nonlucky 2:09.54!

I've been averaging around 2:30-2:40 for the past several months whenever I do some solves. I have a feeling that if I put in some serious practice, I'm going to be able to do sub-2. Woo!


----------



## martijn_cube (Oct 7, 2009)

new PB last night: 2:07.06. still no sub 2


----------



## Chuck (Oct 8, 2009)

*New PB on 4x4x4 BLD*
15:03.61 (6:01.15)

Sub 15 next time!


----------



## Lucas (Oct 8, 2009)

After two days without bld cubing, I got better with freestyle, getting a lot better with memo and with resolution, too.

4:55.55 (1:47.37)


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 8, 2009)

Chuck said:


> *New PB on 4x4x4 BLD*
> 15:03.61 (6:01.15)
> 
> Sub 15 next time!


Wow...
Is this the only thing you practise now?


----------



## Chuck (Oct 8, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Wow...
> Is this the only thing you practise now?




Pretty much. But I'm going to post personal best times only, either successful or fail


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 8, 2009)

Nice job, Chuck!


----------



## Chuck (Oct 9, 2009)

4x4x4 BLD average of 3
1. 13:11.20 (06:12.65) *New PB*
2. 14:59.72 (06:08.93) *DNF*
3. 13:01.11 (05:30.02) *New PB*

Yes! Sub 13 next time!


----------



## pingvincina (Oct 9, 2009)

I got my third sub-4 today on 3x3x3 BLD...it was 3:28.xx...yeyyy...that's a PB for now...M2/old pochmann...sub-3 next time i hope


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 9, 2009)

Oh, wow!

In order to at least pretend to participate at the World Championships, I decided to do a 4x4x4 BLD and a 5x5x5 BLD at lunch today, so it would be the same time as they're doing them over there. The 4x4x4 BLD was the third scramble in the weekly competition; the 5x5x5 BLD was the first scramble in the weekly competition.

4x4x4 BLD: 6:52.40 (3:07)!!!!

That's about 30 seconds faster than my previous PB! It had 10 pieces solved, so not quite lucky, officially.

5x5x5 BLD: DNF (13:15.20!!!, 6:37)

Well, unfortunately, it was a DNF, but it was more than a minute faster than any previous attempt I've ever had. It was only off by 2 centrals flipped (memorized a sticker wrong) and 3 + centers (apparently I did an algorithm incorrectly). Totally amazing.

Chuck, you're getting quite amazing at 4x4x4 BLD now! Time to start getting serious about 5x5x5 BLD?


----------



## driftboy_wen (Oct 9, 2009)

First BLD 4x4x4 success today, but i haven't got any solve yet after that. time to sleep =D


----------



## Chuck (Oct 9, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> 4x4x4 BLD: 6:52.40 (3:07)!!!!
> 5x5x5 BLD: DNF (13:15.20!!!, 6:37)



That's very awesome!  Two new PBs. Simply wonderful.



Mike Hughey said:


> Chuck, you're getting quite amazing at 4x4x4 BLD now! Time to start getting serious about 5x5x5 BLD?



Thanks, Mike!  Haha, I don't think I'm going to practice 5x5x5 BLD anytime soon, I want to work more on my 4x4x4 BLD accuracy which is not satisfying enough for me yet. Not to mention that it's still going to be a looong time until an official 5x5x5 BLD event going to be held at my country. I'm still the only Indonesian that had ever try 5x5x5 BLD (and successful).

I guess I'm going to teach more and more cubers. Just like what Arnaud said, "We teach it so that everyone can do it better than us". That's so inspiring for me. 

Wish me luck.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 9, 2009)

Chuck said:


> Wish me luck.



I do - I wish you much luck!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 10, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Oh, wow!
> 
> In order to at least pretend to participate at the World Championships, I decided to do a 4x4x4 BLD and a 5x5x5 BLD at lunch today, so it would be the same time as they're doing them over there. The 4x4x4 BLD was the third scramble in the weekly competition; the 5x5x5 BLD was the first scramble in the weekly competition.
> 
> ...



That's amazing Mike!
Inspirational stuff


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks Derrick!

One more:

3x3x3 BLD: 1:15.26!!!!!

That's 10 seconds better than my previous best. I'm on fire today!

It was just a hand scramble, but I totally remember the memorization and typed it up; I'll reconstruct the scramble later with Cube Explorer or something and put it here. It had just one edge and one corner solved, so technically not lucky, but it was very easy.


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 10, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Thanks Derrick!
> 
> One more:
> 
> ...





and I thought I was catching up...

What was the approximate memo/exec breakdown?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 10, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Derrick!
> ...



I honestly don't know. I'd have to guess it was pretty much 50/50, so somewhere between 35 and 40 seconds for memorization and execution.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 10, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Thanks Derrick!
> 
> One more:
> 
> ...



Mike you just dropped my jaw and left it down for quite some time.
Seriously


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> 3x3x3 BLD: 1:15.26!!!!!
> I'm on fire today!



Oh my God. Yes you are.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 10, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> 3x3x3 BLD: 1:15.26!!!!!
> 
> That's 10 seconds better than my previous best. I'm on fire today!
> 
> It was just a hand scramble, but I totally remember the memorization and typed it up; I'll reconstruct the scramble later with Cube Explorer or something and put it here. It had just one edge and one corner solved, so technically not lucky, but it was very easy.



1. Wow, that's fast! I thought I was gaining on you 
2. Do you remember corners after the solve? I more often then not do not.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 10, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3x3 BLD: 1:15.26!!!!!
> ...



I probably remember them more often than not, if I actually try to recall them immediately. It's easier to remember the corners on a really fast solve, since that means I just solved them 20 seconds ago or so.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

My hands are still shaking.

*New PB on 4x4x4 BLD*
11:47.96 (4:51.08)
Non-lucky, only 8 centers, 1 edge, and 1 corner are solved.

Next time... sub 11?
Yes, sub 11. I can do it.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 10, 2009)

Chuck said:


> My hands are still shaking.
> 
> *New PB on 4x4x4 BLD*
> 11:47.96 (4:51.08)
> ...



Wow, Chuck - awesome! You'll be regularly stackmatting them by the next competition.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 10, 2009)

Chuck said:


> My hands are still shaking.
> 
> *New PB on 4x4x4 BLD*
> 11:47.96 (4:51.08)
> ...



Yes, definitely. Look at your progress, it is enormous!
You'll be at 7-8 minutes before the this year is over!!


----------



## Lucas (Oct 10, 2009)

Chuck said:


> My hands are still shaking.
> 
> *New PB on 4x4x4 BLD*
> 11:47.96 (4:51.08)
> ...



Wow, you are progressing very fast. Keep practicing.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 11, 2009)

I got 4x4BLD AND 5x5BLD at WC2009! 4x4 in 20 minutes, 5x5 (played safe) in 48 minutes! I was a lot happier with the 4x4 than with the 5x5 though. Why?


Spoiler



I couldn't believe I got the 5x5!


And I got a 1:50 3x3BLD


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 11, 2009)

Congratulations, Maarten - really really good results!


----------



## blah (Oct 12, 2009)

4x4x4 BLD: 14:42.20(7:03.82)

First attempt in more than a year: Successful  But it was a FAIL time


----------



## Slash (Oct 12, 2009)

1:50.11 3x3 BLD at Worlds.
I finished 17th in the first round. 16 proceeded to the final:S


----------



## martijn_cube (Oct 12, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> I got 4x4BLD AND 5x5BLD at WC2009! 4x4 in 20 minutes, 5x5 (played safe) in 48 minutes! I was a lot happier with the 4x4 than with the 5x5 though. Why?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Nice man. Two NR's 
3x3 is also to fast for me


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 12, 2009)

That's 3 NR's. I got square-1 too


----------



## martijn_cube (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice


----------



## Chuck (Oct 12, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> I got 4x4BLD AND 5x5BLD at WC2009! 4x4 in 20 minutes, 5x5 (played safe) in 48 minutes! I was a lot happier with the 4x4 than with the 5x5 though. Why?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




I'm happy for you, Maarten  Congrats.


----------



## Zava (Oct 14, 2009)

whooaaaaaaaaaa
35:18 8/9 (memo was like 25 minutes, I looked at the timer after solving 2 cubes and it was at 27:19)
what happened that this was so fast?  after memoing the first cube I was like "do I really want to finish this attempt, my mind is so slow this morning..." yeah it was  
execution went fast, no recall delays at all. the only dnf was on cube #8 (solving order) and it was similar to my 6/7 at worlds: I picked up the cube with wrong orientation:fp (I do bld with wihte top, orange front, at worlds i picked up my last cube with white-green, now white-blue) after both of the attempts I tracked the solutions back and both was OK


----------



## Chuck (Oct 14, 2009)

Zava said:


> whooaaaaaaaaaa
> 35:18 8/9 (memo was like 25 minutes, I looked at the timer after solving 2 cubes and it was at 27:19)
> what happened that this was so fast?



Yes, that was quite fast!
1,5 times faster than me.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Oct 15, 2009)

F' L2 F R' L2 F D' U' L' D' R U' D2 F2 R F' B D R B' D' B2 R' D2 F' 

29.80 LOL. Who counts PBs anyway? With freestyle it's not really all that lucky.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 15, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> F' L2 F R' L2 F D' U' L' D' R U' D2 F2 R F' B D R B' D' B2 R' D2 F'
> 
> 29.80 LOL. Who counts PBs anyway? With freestyle it's not really all that lucky.



Wow! Nice!

Edit: 1:46.20. I don't see how you did it so fast. I think it would take me over 30 seconds to execute just the edge flips and corner rotations alone. Of course, that was half the solve...


----------



## mande (Oct 15, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> F' L2 F R' L2 F D' U' L' D' R U' D2 F2 R F' B D R B' D' B2 R' D2 F'
> 
> 29.80 LOL. Who counts PBs anyway? With freestyle it's not really all that lucky.



1:58:75 (52).
I used a really really bad cube, otherwise I'm sure I could have easily cut down my execution time by at least 20 seconds.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 15, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> F' L2 F R' L2 F D' U' L' D' R U' D2 F2 R F' B D R B' D' B2 R' D2 F'
> 
> 29.80 LOL. Who counts PBs anyway? With freestyle it's not really all that lucky.



Totally amazing time. I hate all those twisted corners and flipped edges.
Both to execute and memo. (Solved corners and edges are ok )
I had as bad as 2:39 with 1:14 memo.


----------



## ManasijV (Oct 15, 2009)

mande said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > F' L2 F R' L2 F D' U' L' D' R U' D2 F2 R F' B D R B' D' B2 R' D2 F'
> ...



2:10.36
Twisted corners are torture for me. (Old Pochmann)


----------



## Slash (Oct 16, 2009)

1:55.80 on the toilet(no video record, I'm sorry)


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Oct 17, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> F' L2 F R' L2 F D' U' L' D' R U' D2 F2 R F' B D R B' D' B2 R' D2 F'
> 
> 29.80 LOL. Who counts PBs anyway? With freestyle it's not really all that lucky.



yz (L' U2 L U2 L' U' L U)*2 z'y'
x M U M' U2 M U M' x'
x' [U' M2 U, L'] [U M2 U', R]
M' D2 L2 y T-perm y' L2 D2 M
L2 (M' U)*4 L2

(69 STM)


----------



## Slash (Oct 17, 2009)

YEAH!!! 4x4 Blindfolded solve at Hungarian Open! and my time is 17:38, a new PB!!! I cant belive it! I am third with this solve in NR and on the competiton also.. My multi and 5x5bld result are in the failures thread...


----------



## Chuck (Oct 18, 2009)

4x4x4 BLD attempt of 3
1. *DNF* in 12:41.15 (05:46.22), 2 centers off
2. 11:51.36 (05.12.00) 8 centers were solved
3. *New PB* 10:29.67 (04.01.36) 10 centers & 1 edge were solved

At last, a sub 11. But 10 centers were already solved, so I'm not so happy about this 

At this rate, I'm trying so hard to convince myself that I haven't already at my speed limit, because I don't know what else to improve. I've always memorize as fast (but still safe) as I can. As for the execution, yeah Maarten was right, I'm so slow at any solve. FYI, for 4x4x4 BLD I'm using 8-move commutator, r2 (and really slow at the DFr > UBl shooting algorithm - UB'RU'B r2 B'UR'BU' :fp), and Classic Pochmann.

I will be very grateful if anyone want to kindly give me any advice.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 18, 2009)

Chuck said:


> 4x4x4 BLD attempt of 3
> 1. *DNF* in 12:41.15 (05:46.22), 2 centers off
> 2. 11:51.36 (05.12.00) 8 centers were solved
> 3. *New PB* 10:29.67 (04.01.36) 10 centers & 1 edge were solved
> ...


I use x' U' R' U R' F R F' r2 F R' F' R U' R U, it's a bit longer, but I think it's a lot faster.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Oct 18, 2009)

2:20.51 3x3 BLD 

First scramble for this weeks Weekly comp.

Nice memo and smooth execution.

Previous PB was 2:23


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 18, 2009)

Slash said:


> YEAH!!! 4x4 Blindfolded solve at Hungarian Open! and my time is 17:38, a new PB!!! I cant belive it! I am third with this solve in NR and on the competiton also.. My multi and 5x5bld result are in the failures thread...



Congratulations - that's awesome!



Chuck said:


> At this rate, I'm trying so hard to convince myself that I haven't already at my speed limit, because I don't know what else to improve. I've always memorize as fast (but still safe) as I can. As for the execution, yeah Maarten was right, I'm so slow at any solve. FYI, for 4x4x4 BLD I'm using 8-move commutator, r2 (and really slow at the DFr > UBl shooting algorithm - UB'RU'B r2 B'UR'BU' :fp), and Classic Pochmann.



What are your breakdowns in terms of time required for each step? (Memorization time per type of piece, execution time per type of piece.) That would zero in on any particular weaknesses.

Also, I don't remember reading anything about the details of your memorization approach, although I remember you saying that you were doing memory stuff before you came to cubing. Do you have a prememorized image list? It cut tons of time off my times when I developed one.

And if I were to guess that your "PAPA" is "person-action-person-action" (of course, that could be a very bad guess, but it would be my guess), would that mean over a thousand prememorized images required? I've often wondered if doing something like that might improve my memorization significantly.


----------



## blah (Oct 18, 2009)

3 consecutive 4x4x4 BLD successes  It's on cubemania.org 

10:30.90, 9:09.87, 10:37.62

Should I go for a fourth attempt?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 18, 2009)

blah said:


> 3 consecutive 4x4x4 BLD successes  It's on cubemania.org
> 
> 10:30.90, 9:09.87, 10:37.62
> 
> Should I go for a fourth attempt?



Yeah - go for an average 10/12!?! 

Congratulations - nice results.


----------



## Escher (Oct 18, 2009)

4:58.xx using M2 and 3OP.
Not a PB for BLD in general, but for this method it's my first successful solve 
Don't have the scramble anymore, but orientation was 2 sunes on U and D (which is always nice), permutation was a double transposition I knew and a 3 cycle. Edges were just easy to memo and I didn't mess them up for once!
I reckon I can get sub 2 in like 7 days, I'm totally obsessed now


----------



## AREScuber (Oct 18, 2009)

i just beat my pb and got sub 3 at the same time. I would sort of have to do be sub 3 to beat my pb because it was 3:02 but now its 2:58. 0:59 memo shortest memo without a dnf for me.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 19, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> I use x' U' R' U R' F R F' r2 F R' F' R U' R U, it's a bit longer, but I think it's a lot faster.




It's nice, Maarten. Thanks 
You should post it on Official BLD Algorithms thread.



Mike Hughey said:


> What are your breakdowns in terms of time required for each step? (Memorization time per type of piece, execution time per type of piece.) That would zero in on any particular weaknesses.




Oh right, I haven't do that!  
Thanks, Mike. I will time my steps on the next attempts.



Mike Hughey said:


> Do you have a prememorized image list? It cut tons of time off my times when I developed one.And if I were to guess that your "PAPA" is "person-action-person-action" (of course, that could be a very bad guess, but it would be my guess), would that mean over a thousand prememorized images required?




Wow, good guess!    Yes, I'm using Person-Action-Person-Action! For edges, I have 22 persons and 22 actions. For corners, I have 21 persons and 21 actions. So, it's only 86 prememorized images, not even a thousand. As for big cubes centers, I'm using letters without any prememorized words or images.

Oh my... Now that I think about it, maybe I can try to give PAPA to my centers with the same PAPA I gave for the adjacent corners. For example, I can name Ubr center with the same name for UBR corner. I've never thought about it, because I learned 4x4x4 BLD from your How-To thread.

Thank you, Mike. Your advice give me a lot of insights. 



Mike Hughey said:


> I've often wondered if doing something like that might improve my memorization significantly.




Yes, I think it's faster and stronger on a long term memorization (like multi and big cubes BLD). Only with a lot of practice we can use it fast for single BLD. You should try it sometime, it's only 86.


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 19, 2009)

Chuck said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > I use x' U' R' U R' F R F' r2 F R' F' R U' R U, it's a bit longer, but I think it's a lot faster.
> ...



If I understand correctly that is the A part of a commutator for the Per Special case? Have you guys tried Daniel Beyer's alg for this case? It's amazing!
L2 U' r2 U r2 U L2 U' r2 U' r2 U

It's a commutator and breaks down as [L2, U' r2 U r2 U]

That's the fastest angle for Daniel's way of doing it. The same angle your alg does would be:
U2 R U2 L' U2 R' U2 R U2 L U2 R'

or in commutator form: [U2, R U2 L' U2 R']

Chris


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 19, 2009)

Doesn't work, Chris. The A-part of that commutator changes 4 pieces of the L-layer, there's nothing special about it.

Anyway, new PB on 4x4BLD: 13:10.55.

I'm coming, Chuck


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 19, 2009)

I just completed my first ever successful BLD attempt! 
It was my first full BLD attempt, but I had been practicing "Edge only" BLD for a bit before this. 
14 minutes 54.07 seconds.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 19, 2009)

I look forward to seeing what your breakdowns look like, Chuck.



Chuck said:


> Oh my... Now that I think about it, maybe I can try to give PAPA to my centers with the same PAPA I gave for the adjacent corners. For example, I can name Ubr center with the same name for UBR corner. I've never thought about it, because I learned 4x4x4 BLD from your How-To thread.


Yeah, I use the letters to identify images. And I use the same images for centers as for corners or edges. No reason why you can't do the same.



Chuck said:


> Yes, I think it's faster and stronger on a long term memorization (like multi and big cubes BLD). Only with a lot of practice we can use it fast for single BLD. You should try it sometime, it's only 86.


I really think I might try it, but the thousand images version. It's easy enough - many of my images can already easily translate to an action, and sometimes I use actions instead of objects. I do things a little funny, though - I always have a person acting on objects in my locations, so I'll probably go more like person-action-object-action-object. But I think this could really make the memory faster and stronger, like you say. And it should cut down a bit on the problem of doing images in the wrong order, which is probably responsible for 15% of my DNFs or so.

Your version is similar in approach to Tim Habermaas's in that you go with a single piece per image. And considering his (and your) success, it's obviously pretty powerful for multiBLD.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 19, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Have you guys tried Daniel Beyer's alg for this case? It's amazing!
> L2 U' r2 U r2 U L2 U' r2 U' r2 U
> The same angle your alg does would be:
> U2 R U2 L' U2 R' U2 R U2 L U2 R'




I don't understand.  It's not working, Chris.



trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Anyway, new PB on 4x4BLD: 13:10.55.I'm coming, Chuck




Nice! I'm waiting 



Mike Hughey said:


> I really think I might try it, but the thousand images version.




How is the thousand images version? More than one image per piece?



Mike Hughey said:


> I look forward to seeing what your breakdowns look like, Chuck.




I've got it!
Owwww I can't wait to get your response.

*4x4x4 BLD Breakdown*
1. Deciding orientation & counting solved centers - 00:14.50
2. Memorizing centers - 01:55.60
3. Memorizing edges - 01:50.70
4. Memorizing corners - 00:31.30
5. Solving centers - 03:04.70
6. Solving edges - 02:35.20
7. Solving corners - 00:54.60

TOTAL TIME - 11:06.50 (solved)
Memorization - 04:32.10
Execution - 06:34.50

I really appreciate if you, Maarten, and Chris can be bother to tell me your breakdowns too. Wow I'm so falling in love with 4x4x4 BLD. 

Thank you.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 19, 2009)

I haven't really timed yet. Estimations:

- Pick orientation 0:15
- Memo centers 2:30
- Memo edges 5:30
- Review centers and edges 7:00
- Memo corners 7:30
- Put on blindfold 7:31
- Solve corners 8:00
- Solve centers 12:00
- Solve edges 15:00

For a normal solve.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 19, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> - Review centers and edges 7:00




I've always memorize 4x4x4 BLD using the _multi BLD way,_ not the _single BLD way._ It's hard to explain what's the difference, but I'm sure you understand. This way I can minimize review at the end. Sometimes I didn't review at all because the items already stored deep enough.

Maybe you can try it too, so you can cut much of your time.



trying-to-speedcube... said:


> - Put on blindfold 7:31




Oh my! How can I forget about it!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 19, 2009)

Chuck said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > - Review centers and edges 7:00
> ...


So you mean taking more time to memorize the pieces so they are stored in your head directly, which reduces the time you need to review your memo? Sounds like a good idea, I'll try. Thanks.

Oh, and you cheat, you don't put on your blindfold.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 19, 2009)

Chuck said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > I really think I might try it, but the thousand images version.
> ...


Two pieces per image. Right now I use 552 images, one for each letter pair AB to XW (not bothering with double letters, although I actually have images for most of those too). The idea would be to have 2 sets of images - one an object and the other an action. Then alternate, like you do with PAPA.



Chuck said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > I look forward to seeing what your breakdowns look like, Chuck.
> ...



Wow, your memorization is fast. You're just about as fast as me at memorization, so I can't help you too much there. However, I do notice that you took longer to memorize centers than edges, and I'm usually the other way around, since there are fewer centers than edges to memorize. How do you keep track of where you are on the centers? I place a finger on the last-used one on each face as I go, so I know what's next all the time. I can't do that on edges - that's usually what gets me in trouble memorizing edges, when I have to break a new cycle.

For solving, again your centers seem comparatively slow, but that will probably just improve with practice - they're the newest thing for you, so they probably need more practice. Also, the corners seem rather slow - you might consider working on them a bit. They'll also help you with 3x3x3 BLD.

But overall, you're doing quite well - it's amazing how fast you've improved.



Chuck said:


> I really appreciate if you, Maarten, and Chris can be bother to tell me your breakdowns too. Wow I'm so falling in love with 4x4x4 BLD.



I haven't taken any breakdowns lately, but I'll post a set here the next time I get a chance to do one. Hopefully soon.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 19, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> So you mean taking more time to memorize the pieces so they are stored in your head directly, which reduces the time you need to review your memo?




Yes, exactly. You can see that I memorized the 4x4x4 corners in 31 seconds, that's twice slower than I memorize corners in a single 3x3x3 BLD.



trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Oh, and you cheat, you don't put on your blindfold.




Oh nnnooo... you found out about it!! LOL


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 19, 2009)

Chuck said:


> Yes, exactly. You can see that I memorized the 4x4x4 corners in 31 seconds, that's twice slower than I memorize corners in a single 3x3x3 BLD.


This is why I solve corners first. It cuts quite a bit of time off the corners - if there are no twisted-in-place corners, I usually memorize them in 10 seconds or so. That part is like doing a 2x2x2 BLD.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 19, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> This is why I solve corners first. It cuts quite a bit of time off the corners - if there are no twisted-in-place corners, I usually memorize them in 10 seconds or so. That part is like doing a 2x2x2 BLD.




You mean by direct visualization?
I can't, I'm very bad at it, and tapping the piece never helps too.



Mike Hughey said:


> However, I do notice that you took longer to memorize centers than edges, and I'm usually the other way around, since there are fewer centers than edges to memorize. How do you keep track of where you are on the centers? I place a finger on the last-used one on each face as I go, so I know what's next all the time.




I place my fingers too, I'm doing exactly what you recommended on the How-To thread. It's slower because I've always have a hard time pairing random letters. Yes, other than 8 move commutator, letter pair is new thing for me too. Thank you for noticing it. I will experiment with PAPA for centers.



Mike Hughey said:


> I can't do that on edges - that's usually what gets me in trouble memorizing edges, when I have to break a new cycle.




Yes, we will always running out of fingers  With only 86 PA, usually I can easily notice what Person/Action that haven't joined in my story. And it usually ended with 6 rooms (1 room for 2 pairs of PA. That's why it's called PAPA). When I have cycle breaking(s), it will be more rooms. When I have already solved edges, it will be less rooms. This way I can know whether I've covered all the edges. Sorry if my explanation is confusing.



Mike Hughey said:


> For solving, again your centers seem comparatively slow, but that will probably just improve with practice - they're the newest thing for you, so they probably need more practice. Also, the corners seem rather slow - you might consider working on them a bit. They'll also help you with 3x3x3 BLD.




I know it!  It's time for me to say, "well, let's just practice more!" 
Stackmat timer, just wait for me a little bit more... 
Thank you so much for your help, Mike.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 19, 2009)

I decided to go ahead and do a quick one. Well, not so quick - it was a bit of a pain - twisted corners that confused me and both parities. So sorry if my corners were really slow here - they're not normally this bad. (This would probably have been a 1:00 2x2x2 BLD for me, which is really bad corners for me.)

Orient: 0:11
Memorize edges: 1:52
Memorize centers: 1:11
Review edges and centers: 0:41
Memorize corners: 0:35
Solve corners: 0:37
Solve centers: 1:21
Fix corner parity: 0:12
Solve edges: 2:00
Fix edge parity: 0:17

So just under 9 minutes total - solve time was 8:57.82; I think a little was lost in the above splits because I rounded them. You can see we do have a pretty big difference in centers. Looks like you just need more practice, which is not surprising considering how little time you've been doing this so far.

And when I say memorizing the corners fast, I don't do direct visual; I memorize the images verbally, by simply saying them. Since I do pairs of pieces per image, that usually only means 3 or 4 words, which are easy to remember verbally. It might be harder with 6 or 7 words. And I do use visual for twisted-in-place corners, but sometimes that trips me up, like on the solve above.

Chuck, I suspect you'll get a stackmatted solve sometime in the next couple of weeks. (And please note that today counts as sometime in the next couple of weeks - I say that because I wouldn't be surprised if it happens today!)


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 19, 2009)

Cheater, you didn't put on the blindfold.

Anyway, do you have so few recall delays? Fixing an edge parity in 17 seconds isn't very fast, I can do it in 8. That makes me think you turn very slowly. But still your solving time is a lot faster than mine. Is that because you are so much more efficient or because you have fewer recall delays?


----------



## Chuck (Oct 19, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Solve centers: 1:21
> You can see we do have a pretty big difference in centers. Looks like you just need more practice, which is not surprising considering how little time you've been doing this so far.




Wow  Just wow!
Yes... I should practice more.



Mike Hughey said:


> Chuck, I suspect you'll get a stackmatted solve sometime in the next couple of weeks. (And please note that today counts as sometime in the next couple of weeks - I say that because I wouldn't be surprised if it happens today!)




Thank you for all the troubles, Mike. I kinda feel that I've hijacked this BLD Accomplishment Thread with all of my questions. Sorry, everyone... 



trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Fixing an edge parity in 17 seconds isn't very fast, I can do it in 8. That makes me think you turn very slowly.




I do it in like, 25 seconds :fp

Are we using same cube for 4x4x4 BLD?
(and now I'm asking something again) :fp

I'm using Mefferts, which doesn't have a smooth slice turns.
I've tried using Eastsheen, but it locks like mad.
I've tried using Mini QJ too, the slice turns are very nice, but its outer layers are way too smooth so I ended up doing many overturns on the outer layers.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 19, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Cheater, you didn't put on the blindfold.


I mislabeled. "Solve corners" should have read "Put on blindfold and solve corners". 



trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Anyway, do you have so few recall delays? Fixing an edge parity in 17 seconds isn't very fast, I can do it in 8. That makes me think you turn very slowly. But still your solving time is a lot faster than mine. Is that because you are so much more efficient or because you have fewer recall delays?



I'm bad at edge parity. I use a stupid algorithm, and then I use stupid methods to set up for it. But I've practiced it so much this way that I don't trust changing it (I almost never mess it up, which is why I trust it so much), and I haven't been so hungry for an extra few seconds on average that I went for a better way. Someday hopefully I'll fix it. This particular parity fix had a 5-move setup, then my 15-move parity fix algorithm, then 5 more moves to undo the setup. So 25 moves in 17 seconds, which is admittedly slow, but not perhaps quite as slow as you thought, since it's also inefficient. 

I really strive for few recall delays. The goal is to know what my next pieces are while still doing the previous algorithm. That's easy to do on the (typically) 3 images I have at any given location. I probably only hit that half of the time between locations, but a good solve (sub-8) usually means I manage that between almost all the locations. That's why I spend the extra time reviewing edges and centers - without that review time I almost invariably have bad recall delays. And I do still have bad recall delays fairly often - that's where most of my solves over 10 minutes come from.



Chuck said:


> I do it in like, 25 seconds


Don't feel bad, I'm sure I was 25 seconds on it a year ago. I've gotten faster since then. (But I'm still slow enough to amaze people. )



Chuck said:


> I've tried using Eastsheen, but it locks like mad.
> I've tried using Mini QJ too, the slice turns are very nice, but its outer layers are way too smooth so I ended up doing many overturns on the outer layers.


My Eastsheen locks like mad, but I've used it on all of my competition 4x4x4 BLD solves. I basically just got used to it. As for my QJ (not a mini - I think I would prefer the mini, but oh well), it does tend to turn way too smooth, but I'm just trying to get used to that too.


----------



## martijn_cube (Oct 19, 2009)

new PB 3x3: (i'm getting crazy) 2:00.08 
Next PB will sub2.


----------



## PEZenfuego (Oct 19, 2009)

My first blind 3x3 today!

Wow, it wasn't hard at all!

I just took my time (yeah it took a total of 20 minutes to do). lol, I am going to continue to practice. I can't wait to get my time down to something impressive.

Thank you forum, I couldn't have done it without you guys (especially Stefan Pochmann...after all it was his method).


----------



## PEZenfuego (Oct 19, 2009)

Congrats to you as well Sandbest!


----------



## blah (Oct 19, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > 3 consecutive 4x4x4 BLD successes  It's on cubemania.org
> ...


Progress so far: 9:11.46, 7:55.28 , 11:12.34

That's 6/6  With a new PB 7:55.28.

They're all on Cubemania, so if you want the scrambles...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 19, 2009)

blah said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > blah said:
> ...



Wow - you don't practice at all for a year, and you improve exactly as much as I do practicing every week. That's talent, I guess. 

By the way, I got a successful average 10/12 once in 4x4x4 BLD, but it was spread out over several weeks. I was kind of hoping you'd do yours all at once in a single sitting.


----------



## blah (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm going for speed, not accuracy, so I don't know if I can get a successful average of 12  I'm pretty sure I could if I gave myself like 15 minutes for each solve 

Update: Just had two consecutive DNFs, the average is over


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 20, 2009)

I've had a few corners only successes for 3x3, (Old Pochmann/M2 for edges) but I do not understand how to solve the edges. From Eric Limeback's tutorial, I learnt Old Pochmann for the corners, but I did not find the M2 part clear. Where can I find the best tutorial for edges? Should I use M2. (I have no intention of get super fast, but I just want to be able to BLD) so then when I take my 3x3 to school, and people say that they could never solve one, I could say, "Pah," they're easy. I can Do them with my eyes closed".


----------



## Lucas (Oct 20, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> I've had a few corners only successes for 3x3, (Old Pochmann/M2 for edges) but I do not understand how to solve the edges. From Eric Limeback's tutorial, I learnt Old Pochmann for the corners, but I did not find the M2 part clear. Where can I find the best tutorial for edges? Should I use M2. (I have no intention of get super fast, but I just want to be able to BLD) so then when I take my 3x3 to school, and people say that they could never solve one, I could say, "Pah," they're easy. I can Do them with my eyes closed".



IMO (just my opinion), it is better and easier to use commutators and some algorithms like (U2 M' U2 M) or (U M' U2 M U). But it depends on if you can understand how commutators works (M2 system is related to commutators as well, its basic movements are "hidden" commutators).

What is exactly the part of M2 that you don't understand? Btw, I have learnt with this tutorial: http://www.cubefreak.net/BLD/M2_guide.html


----------



## yoruichi (Oct 20, 2009)

macky gots good improvements on M2


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 20, 2009)

Chuck said:


> I really appreciate if you, Maarten, and Chris can be bother to tell me your breakdowns too. Wow I'm so falling in love with 4x4x4 BLD.



Hey Chuck,

I'll be sure to post mine soon, but I'm waiting on my cubes. I mailed all of my cubes back to myself from Germany after Worlds so I wouldn't have to carry them around after. They should hopefully be arriving at the end of this week.

Chris


----------



## Chuck (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks you, Chris! I'm looking forward to it.
Oh by the way, thank you for the cube you signed for me at WC.


----------



## KJiptner (Oct 21, 2009)

I've had a streak of 36 3x3 successful blindsolves in a row  I wasn't even very careful on most solves (on some though, that's why the global avg is much worse than the best RA). 

Here are the stats:
Avg: 1:25.37
of 12: 1:13.47
of 5: 1:08.00
Single: 56.76

The streak ended by a 2-edge-flip on a hard scramble. Hey, two years ago I was known for my poor accuracy


----------



## tim (Oct 22, 2009)

KJiptner said:


> I've had a streak of 36 3x3 successful blindsolves in a row  I wasn't even very careful on most solves (on some though, that's why the global avg is much worse than the best RA).
> 
> Here are the stats:
> Avg: 1:25.37
> ...



?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 22, 2009)

Okay, so I stink compared to Kai, but I realized it had been a long time since I had done a 3x3x3 BLD average 10/12, so I decided to try one, and what do you know - I got it first try! Fifteen seconds better than my previous PB.

2:06.30 (so at least I'm better than double Kai's time)



Spoiler



Statistics for 10-22-2009 15:50:48

Average: 2:06.30
Standard Deviation: 0.00
Best Time: 1:36.03
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	1:45.67	B' U2 R D U2 B2 F2 U L U2 L' D2 U F D L' R B2 F' L2 D' B F' L R2
2.	2:00.20	B L F' D2 L2 D' L2 U F D U' B2 L2 U B' D' L' U' B' L2 U2 B L' R' F2
3.	2:35.12	F L2 D2 U2 L' B' F L' R F2 L F R' U2 R D F' D B U L2 R D' L' D
4.	(1:36.03)	B2 F' D2 B2 L R F2 R F R' F' L2 R' B2 F' L D' U B' L' R' B' D' U F2
5.	2:14.18	B' D U2 B' F' D' U' L' B2 U2 L' R' D' L2 R' D U2 F2 U R D2 F D U2 B'
6.	2:19.01	L2 U B R' F' L2 D U L2 R' B2 L2 R D L R2 D U2 F' L' R F2 L B R'
7.	(DNF)	B' D' B' F' R B' F2 D U' B R' D U2 B' F' D F' R F L' R B' F' D' L
8.	1:48.92	B' F U L2 R' B2 D' U' R F' D2 B D U' F2 L' D B2 F2 R2 B2 F2 L F2 D2
9.	2:11.39	R2 B F D U' B2 F2 D U2 L R U L' B' U' R B U L' R' D2 U2 F R U2
10.	1:54.45	D' U2 L' R U L' R' B2 R' D' U' B' U2 B' F' L U B2 D' U L2 U B' U B2
11.	2:10.43	L' R' F U' B' L2 R' D2 L U L U' B F U2 R2 D U B2 F L2 R2 F2 D2 R
12.	2:03.58	B' D U L' D' U2 F2 U' F L2 D2 R' D' F D U' F2 D B F2 L2 R' D2 U R

My one DNF was a 1:27.xx off by 2 flipped pieces.


----------



## KJiptner (Oct 22, 2009)

you don't stink compared to me. I wish I've had your patience to try such sick huge BLD-attempts. Good job on the avg. Try to go for a sub-2 avg soon


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 22, 2009)

KJiptner said:


> you don't stink compared to me. I wish I've had your patience to try such sick huge BLD-attempts. Good job on the avg. Try to go for a sub-2 avg soon



Thanks, Kai. And heh - I really was trying to go for a sub-2 average this time - until the DNF I really thought I had a chance.  (And it was such an easy one, too - aaagh!)

And your 36 solve streak was really awesome!


----------



## Chuck (Oct 23, 2009)

Wow, 36 successful solve in a row?!  That's amazing. And very fast too. My personal record for single BLD is only 11 successful solve in a row, just like for multi.

So I decided to try Mike's scramble. My 3x3x3 was covered in dust when I realized that I've left it untouched for so long :fp

And here goes the pathetic results:

1. 01:56.52
2. 02:13.77
3. DNF, memorized wrong corner
4. 01:58.25
5. 01:46.27
6. 02:01.09
7. 02:01:68
8. 02:06.46
9. 01:57.77
10. DNF, overlooked a flipped edge
11. DNF, overlooked a flipped edge
12. 02:09.63

Cubes Solved: 9/12
Best Time: 1:46.27
Worst Time: DNF

Hehe... let's just practice more.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 26, 2009)

New PB on 4x4BLD!!! (Totally crushed) 11:39.52!!!! 

ON VID!!!! ON VID!!!! ON VID!!!!

Did I say I captured it on video?


----------



## SimonWestlund (Oct 26, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> New PB on 4x4BLD!!! (Totally crushed) 11:39.52!!!!
> 
> ON VID!!!! ON VID!!!! ON VID!!!!
> 
> Did I say I captured it on video?



UPLOAD!!! UPLOAD!!! UPLOAD!!!

oh, did I mention that you should upload it?


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 26, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> New PB on 4x4BLD!!! (Totally crushed) 11:39.52!!!!
> 
> ON VID!!!! ON VID!!!! ON VID!!!!
> 
> Did I say I captured it on video?



Oh man that would be cool to watch. If only you'd gotten it on vid...


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 26, 2009)

Sorry!!!!!


----------



## cubedude7 (Oct 26, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> New PB on 4x4BLD!!! (Totally crushed) 11:39.52!!!!
> 
> ON VID!!!! ON VID!!!! ON VID!!!!
> 
> Did I say I captured it on video?


Can't wait to see it!

Maybe some Rammstein music under the vid would make it happier? 

But for now: UPLOAD!, UPLOAD!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 26, 2009)

I don't have an editing program. Remember?


----------



## cubedude7 (Oct 26, 2009)

'I have no editing program at all!' 
hahaha I keep laughing every time I think at that!

It's a pity they don't turn hardrock (or 'tanzmetall') on the (normal) radio, then you could use that


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 26, 2009)

I've finally solved all 12 edges on the 3x3x3 for the first time. The middle solve of the weekly competition. It took 12:45.52  and I didn't check the clock to see how long the memo was but it took a while! I'm using Old Pochmann and memorising a sequence of colour-pair objects. There were two cycles: GY OY RB WR OG WG BY / WB WO OB GR YR. I didn't do any sort of parity fix as I'm still unsure how that works so I just stopped after the two cycles and the edges were all in place! I was quite confident during the solve that I was recalling the objects in the right order and also with the execution of the T and J perms so I was hopeful of completion but I've been prematurely hopeful before! Well done me!


----------



## wrbcube4 (Oct 27, 2009)

Past two days I have tried MultiBld.
I got 2/2 last night after four tries. (40 letters)
I got 3/3 tonight on my first try. (64 Letters)
I am going to try four tomorrow night.

*MULTIBLD IS A LOT OF FUN!!!!!!*


----------



## Chuck (Oct 27, 2009)

wrbcube4 said:


> Past two days I have tried MultiBld.
> I got 2/2 last night after four tries. (40 letters)
> I got 3/3 tonight on my first try. (64 Letters)
> I am going to try four tomorrow night.
> ...



YES IT IS!

Well done. If you keep progressing like that, by the end of next week you'll have a 16/16 and it's enough for breaking the WR


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 27, 2009)

msemtd said:


> I've finally solved all 12 edges on the 3x3x3 for the first time. The middle solve of the weekly competition. It took 12:45.52  and I didn't check the clock to see how long the memo was but it took a while! I'm using Old Pochmann and memorising a sequence of colour-pair objects. There were two cycles: GY OY RB WR OG WG BY / WB WO OB GR YR. I didn't do any sort of parity fix as I'm still unsure how that works so I just stopped after the two cycles and the edges were all in place! I was quite confident during the solve that I was recalling the objects in the right order and also with the execution of the T and J perms so I was hopeful of completion but I've been prematurely hopeful before! Well done me!



Congratulations that's awesome! Have you given thought as to when you will attempt only corners, or have you done so already? If not, I recommend to also try corner only BLD. If you're done this already, try F2L BLD (scramble a cube and solve the first layer, then memo and solve the remaining pieces). That is a lot of fun, and a good way to work closer to a full solve!

Keep up the good work!
Chris


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 27, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Congratulations that's awesome! Have you given thought as to when you will attempt only corners, or have you done so already? If not, I recommend to also try corner only BLD. If you're done this already, try F2L BLD (scramble a cube and solve the first layer, then memo and solve the remaining pieces). That is a lot of fun, and a good way to work closer to a full solve!


Thanks Chris. I haven't yet tried corners - I'll have to revisit badmephisto's tutorial to work out how and I'll have to brush up on my Y-Perm which I hardly use! The F2L BLD is a great idea - I shall definitely try as soon as I have the corners concepts understood.


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 27, 2009)

msemtd said:


> I've finally solved all 12 edges on the 3x3x3 for the first time. The middle solve of the weekly competition. It took 12:45.52  and I didn't check the clock to see how long the memo was but it took a while! I'm using Old Pochmann and memorising a sequence of colour-pair objects. There were two cycles: GY OY RB WR OG WG BY / WB WO OB GR YR. I didn't do any sort of parity fix as I'm still unsure how that works so I just stopped after the two cycles and the edges were all in place! I was quite confident during the solve that I was recalling the objects in the right order and also with the execution of the T and J perms so I was hopeful of completion but I've been prematurely hopeful before! Well done me!



Nice one, Michael. You're one step further now. Believe me it will be worth it when you finally solve a full cube.


----------



## martijn_cube (Oct 27, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> I don't have an editing program. Remember?



Windows movie maker is free. 
Google


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 27, 2009)

msemtd said:


> I've finally solved all 12 edges on the 3x3x3 for the first time. The middle solve of the weekly competition. It took 12:45.52  and I didn't check the clock to see how long the memo was but it took a while! I'm using Old Pochmann and memorising a sequence of colour-pair objects. There were two cycles: GY OY RB WR OG WG BY / WB WO OB GR YR. I didn't do any sort of parity fix as I'm still unsure how that works so I just stopped after the two cycles and the edges were all in place! I was quite confident during the solve that I was recalling the objects in the right order and also with the execution of the T and J perms so I was hopeful of completion but I've been prematurely hopeful before! Well done me!



Nice Michael. That's about half of it.... On to the rest


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 28, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Nice Michael. That's about half of it.... On to the rest


Thanks Mats. I have just spent a couple of hours doing sighted corner-only solves with only a Y-Perm but after watching badmephisto's tutorial again I see the simpler setup move opportunities when also using the J-Perms. I've played with that a little and I'm exhausted! Sleep, work, then I'll be back in 18hrs to do some more


----------



## blah (Oct 28, 2009)

First sub-1! And it's nonlucky  Done with 50mm Type C 

59.52(21.14) F D F2 D' R2 D L' D2 B F2 R2 B' F D2 F' D' U' B' D U L F D' F


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 28, 2009)

blah said:


> First sub-1! And it's nonlucky  Done with 50mm Type C
> 
> 59.52(21.14) F D F2 D' R2 D L' D2 B F2 R2 B' F D2 F' D' U' B' D U L F D' F



Congratulations!

That was a nice scramble - I got 1:28.14 on it. That's one of my five fastest solves ever. I also actually looked at memorization time on that one (I don't usually do that) - it was 31 seconds. (So it took me about the same amount of time for execution that it took you for memorization + execution.)


----------



## blah (Oct 28, 2009)

It was just a very average scramble for me (3OP + M2).

10 letters for edges. 7 numbers for corners. 2-look CO. 2 edges to flip at the end.

If anything, the 2 edges I had to flip actually made it a bad scramble


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 28, 2009)

blah said:


> It was just a very average scramble for me (3OP + M2).
> 
> 10 letters for edges. 7 numbers for corners. 2-look CO. 2 edges to flip at the end.
> 
> If anything, the 2 edges I had to flip actually made it a bad scramble



A single 11-edge cycle like that is always helpful to me. No parity. No in-place flipped edges or twisted corners. For BH corners, it was 3 8-movers and a 9-mover. So this is a really nice BH + M2 scramble.

Edit: I just noticed that one of the corners was twisted in place. But that didn't count for me because it just happened to be my buffer piece. This was just a really fortunate scramble for me.


----------



## blah (Oct 28, 2009)

Today is just plain awesome 

55.56(20.77)

I don't have the scramble anymore because of some stupid bug with my timer, but it was nonlucky


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 28, 2009)

blah said:


> Today is just plain awesome
> 
> 55.56(20.77)
> 
> I don't have the scramble anymore because of some stupid bug with my timer, but it was nonlucky



Nice! Too bad; I was hoping to get a chance at another nice scramble. 

And I'm realizing now that my dream still won't happen - I've gotten so much better that I was hoping I might have a chance at winning a 3x3x3 BLD event for the first time at my next competition (I've never won one before - I've come in 2nd six times, but never 1st), but now it dawned on me that you're going to be at Thankscubing. Oh well, maybe the competition after that...


----------



## blah (Oct 29, 2009)

You don't even know what my accuracy is like. Let's just say I haven't had a non-DNF average of 5 for more than a week


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 29, 2009)

blah said:


> You don't even know what my accuracy is like. Let's just say I haven't had a non-DNF average of 5 for more than a week



That may be true, but I still suspect I need to worry about you more than Dan.  (He DNFs all 3 solves about 3/4 of the time in competition, but when he hits them, he's awesome.)


----------



## yoruichi (Oct 29, 2009)

F D F2 D' R2 D L' D2 B F2 R2 B' F D2 F' D' U' B' D U L F D' F
44.64 one dat one up there
yay for one big edge cycle


----------



## Micael (Oct 29, 2009)

Multiple Blindfolded Solving 10/10 in 53:22

This is quite an accomplishment for me regarding my slow progression.

It is on video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hbts7j5dMo

I must give credit to Stefan Pochmann for its great method (M2/R2) and those crazy multiblindsolvers whom inspired me: Rowe Hessler, Ryosuke Mondo and Dennis Strehlau.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 29, 2009)

Wow, Micael - congratulations!

Another great multiBLD solver comes out of nowhere. Soon you'll have to do at least 10 cubes to win at any given competition.


----------



## blah (Oct 29, 2009)

Just for fun: MultiBLD with a 50 mm cube, a 48 mm cube, and a 45 mm cube  I love my tiny cubes 

*2/3 12:30.55(8:09.55)* First cube had two misoriented corners.

I think this is my third time ever doing multiBLD, I don't really care much about this event. I just looked it up in the WCA database, and I'm really surprised to find that such a time is actually pretty good - no one's done a sub-10 for 3 cubes yet. And I wasn't even trying. I wasn't rushing through the memo. I wasn't aiming for speed at all, just accuracy. I even went back and went through my first two cubes for a second time. AND I use 3OP corners and flip-M-edges-at-the-end for M2, which is really bad for multiBLD imo. I was turning at about 1 tps and using mini cubes.

I think sub-10 really shouldn't be too hard if I try hard enough


----------



## Chuck (Oct 29, 2009)

Micael said:


> Multiple Blindfolded Solving 10/10 in 53:22
> This is quite an accomplishment for me regarding my slow progression.
> It is on video:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hbts7j5dMo




Wow I'm very happy for you!

I've watched your video, you said in the video description that this was your 7th attempt and first 10/10. That's no slow progression at all, that's amazing. I heard that Canada rarely held Multi BLD event, is that true? It's pity for you and Limeback, you two really should go to the next competition in US.


You also said that you are using Person-Action + letters pair images and roman rooms. By just looking at the way you arranged your cubes position at the start of your solve, it's must be someway related to your group of locations, right? I did something like that too.

In fact, we're almost the same for memorization and execution, both the method and time. But I don't use R2 for corners, I use Classic Pochmann.

I'm looking forward to see your name in an official WCA ranks.



Mike Hughey said:


> Another great multiBLD solver comes out of nowhere.




Haha


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 29, 2009)

Chuck said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Another great multiBLD solver comes out of nowhere.
> ...



Yes, Chuck, I was thinking of you first and foremost when I typed that.


----------



## joey (Oct 29, 2009)

10:47:07 <+micro501> 3x3 Scramble #40640: B L2 D' B' L' U2 R F R' D2 F' B2 U2 D2 L2 B2 L' D2 L' B2 U' B R2 B2 U' 

52.93

I would love this in comp. I'm thinking I may do a little bit of practice for UK Open, just cos I havn't for ages.


----------



## Micael (Oct 29, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Wow, Micael - congratulations!


Thank you Mike. I saw all your videos. The 2x2-7x7 relay completely amazed me. Just to do a 7x7 bld highly amazed me.



Chuck said:


> That's no slow progression at all, that's amazing.


I started bld about 19 months ago. Your progression looks fast though. Also, you succeed in a competition which is an awesome accomplishment.
Edit: That was my 7th attempt at 10 cubes, not my 7th at multiBLD.

The separation in the cubes is for misoriented cubies. I categorized them depending if there are:
1- edge(s) misoriented
2- corner(s) misoriented
3- both edge(s) and corner(s) misoriented
4- nothing misoriented
I believe that it adds safety to memorization of misoriented pieces. However, I am looking for something better because it required me 3:30 at the beginning to split them like that. A specific images for each misoriented pieces seem to be good, but I want to finish that 440 letter pair images list first (I am building a french one).


----------



## blah (Oct 29, 2009)

Best average of 5: 1:12.57 = 1:13.36, (1:04.19), 1:16.48, (DNF), 1:07.88


----------



## Themancube (Oct 29, 2009)

The first one cuber blindfolded on tv = return of the cube ? 

SCIENCE & CRUEL REALITY 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhXnBI7JSV0


----------



## Chuck (Oct 30, 2009)

Micael said:


> The separation in the cubes is for misoriented cubies. I categorized them depending if there are:
> 1- edge(s) misoriented
> 2- corner(s) misoriented
> 3- both edge(s) and corner(s) misoriented
> ...




Wow, that's something new.



Micael said:


> However, I am looking for something better because it required me 3:30 at the beginning to split them like that.




That's a very long time. Do look for better way.



Micael said:


> A specific images for each misoriented pieces seem to be good...




To remember misoriented pieces, I just use Brian Yu's suggestion. Add a word such as "Oh!" before the piece's name/image.
I never have a problem to memorized it like that. You should try it.

I'm glad to know that you've realized some aspects you need to improve. That means with your memorization & execution speed, you're very potential for breaking the WR.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 30, 2009)

Yes! New 3x3BLD PB: 1:33.38


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 30, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Yes! New 3x3BLD PB: 1:33.38



Okay Maarten - you can stop getting better now. 

Very nice job - I'm going to have a tough time winning 3x3x3 BLD this week.


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 31, 2009)

Congrat's, I don't think i will ever get a sub 2 minute solve.
Btw, I can now solve all edges BLD, I know it sounds simple but it's a good accomplishment for me.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Oct 31, 2009)

Since some people have started to do bld again, I thought I might start it up again. I just got a 1:23.19 . I normally average ~1:50, so this was really good. It's non-lucky, but an easy solve for freestyle  D2 U F L R D B' U' F' R2 F U' R F B' U D2 R' D2 L' D2 R' B D2 L2


----------



## martijn_cube (Oct 31, 2009)

YEAAH Finally a sub 2 solve 
new 3x3bld PB: 1:56.50


----------



## PM 1729 (Oct 31, 2009)

2 sub 2's in 2 days!!  1:53.62(33.xx), 1:58.xx (47.xx).
Aiming for accuracy, I decided to go for faster memo and finally got my sub-2 solves.
Consistent sub 2 next


----------



## LarsN (Nov 2, 2009)

At fuglsangpark Open this weekend I got my first official 5x5BLD - 33:54 

I DNF'ed my first try, by a 3 cycle of wingedges, that I noticed during execution but failed at fixing.

Then I was allowed an extra attempt. I took the chance but thought it would be impossible because I use pure visual memo and doing 2 in a row is pretty scary with visual. I was so happy when I took off the blindfold 

I'm now the only person who has officially attempted both 4x4BLD and 5x5BLD, but only succeded in 5x5BLD. Stefan also only have a successful 5x5 but he has never attempted 4x4.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 2, 2009)

Holy sh*t!

(DNF(2:05.30)), 2:16.25, 1:51.67, (1:42.33), 1:49.87 = 1:59.26 avg5!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 2, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Holy sh*t!
> 
> (DNF(2:05.30)), 2:16.25, 1:51.67, (1:42.33), 1:49.87 = 1:59.26 avg5!



Wow - I saw it coming. You're going to pass me by in a few weeks, I'm afraid.

Congratulations! I know my first sub-2 avg5 was a pretty big deal for me.


----------



## Micael (Nov 2, 2009)

LarsN said:


> [...] I use pure visual memo [...]



What!? Pure visual for 5x5 BLD!? How do you manage it?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 2, 2009)

Micael said:


> LarsN said:
> 
> 
> > [...] I use pure visual memo [...]
> ...



I wonder about that too. But some of the fastest 5x5x5 BLD solvers use pure visual. Ville has said that he did (and he's sub-10 at 5x5x5 BLD!), and Rowe said his 12:10 on Cubemania was pure visual. I also think I recall comments from Rafal that he was at least partially using visual as well. Which seems to indicate that it may be necessary to use visual to be sub-Chris Hardwick.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 3, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Chris Hardwick
> --------------
> 5x5x5_bld: DNF 12:04.56 11:46.62
> comment: 12:04.56 was my pb by 40 seconds, and 11:46.62 is my pb by 18 seconds  Sub-10 is not far now.




Week #44 forum competition. Did all solves back to back, pausing only to scramble the cube again.
   

--edit--
Mike I just saw your post, and I just wanted to say these solves were both done with images and journeys for centers and wings, and my single syllable method for corners and central edges (and pure commutator BH!). I'm on cloud 9 right now, so I can't even imagine what sub-10 must feel like! *practice...practice...practice*

Chris


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Nov 3, 2009)

Learnt a 2x2 Bld method last night.

Finally had sucess today with it. 
3:05.98 not to bad, im just happy i did one.

Im getting pretty confident with it. However it has made 3x3 BLD seem very daunting.


----------



## LarsN (Nov 3, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Micael said:
> 
> 
> > LarsN said:
> ...



Well, I managed to learn pure visual because I was lazy. I've always used visual for corners and then I tried to come up with a nice memo system for edges on 3x3. But I never felt good about the system I came up with, so I figured why not do edges visually as well.
Then I learned 4x4BLD and started using my old system for edges and centers, because of the amount of information to remember. It didn't work well for me. Then I started noticing that when I forgot a cycle in my system I could often remember where I had pointed with my finger. So why use two systems instead of just one? Visual then came quite easy to me and I wasn't suprised that I could use it for 5x5BLD too.
MultiBLD is a pain with visual though.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 3, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > Chris Hardwick
> ...



Congratulations!!! I did what I considered pretty well on 5x5x5 BLD this week too, getting the first two and missing the third by 3 wings, and all of them sub-17. But 2 new personal bests in a row - that's amazing!

And of course, when I said you need to be pure visual to be sub-Chris, that implies that it's a moving target - Chris, you can always get faster and move the target!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 3, 2009)

2x2BLD

Average of 5: 33.49
1. (DNF) R U R2 F' U F U' F U' 
2. 34.09 U2 F U R2 U R' U R U2 
3. (28.05) F' R2 U2 F' R F2 R U R2 
4. 29.89 R U F' R2 U R F2 R U' 
5. 36.51 F2 U' R U' F2 R F U2 

Lol.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 3, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Congratulations!!! I did what I considered pretty well on 5x5x5 BLD this week too, getting the first two and missing the third by 3 wings, and all of them sub-17. But 2 new personal bests in a row - that's amazing!
> 
> And of course, when I said you need to be pure visual to be sub-Chris, that implies that it's a moving target - Chris, you can always get faster and move the target!



Mike congrats on your sub-17's as well! You seem to be getting them much more often now, and it seems that your really fast times now are sub-15? Maybe sub-14? Based on some of the past posts you've made I've noticed you're definitely getting a lot faster!

Also, thanks Mike about the congrats, and I knew you were joking a bit  I just wanted to throw in a support flag for memory methods  I did try visual one time on the 4x4x4 back in the very first month or two that I started with big cube BLD and I have to say that it was one of the most painful BLD solves I've ever done in terms of memory recall delays, and difficulty picturing what comes next. I don't even remember if I got the solve successfully, the only memory I have of that solve is of how painful the experience was. That's why I have so much respect for those who are capable of doing the bigger cubes visually! So Lars, *much* respect to you for your accomplishment! Also, good luck with your future 5x5x5 BLD (and 4x4x4!) solves!

Chris


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 3, 2009)

34.09, 28.05, 29.89, 36.51, 37.91, 35.71, 27.47+, 29.48, 27.65, 24.22, (38.72), (19.89) = 31.10

Yay.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 3, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Mike congrats on your sub-17's as well! You seem to be getting them much more often now, and it seems that your really fast times now are sub-15? Maybe sub-14? Based on some of the past posts you've made I've noticed you're definitely getting a lot faster!


Thanks, and yes, I'm definitely sub-15 on my fast solves. I haven't had a sub-14 success, I think, but I've had a couple sub-14's that should have been successes. This week I was 16:38.11, 15:58.03, and DNF (15:26.62), so still pretty good.



cmhardw said:


> Also, thanks Mike about the congrats, and I knew you were joking a bit


I guess I was joking a bit, but I guess I'm also a little serious. It seems that in order to get really fast at solving using memory methods like we use, you have to have a lot of experience and practice using them. (I can't help noticing Ben Pridmore had been doing it for something like 8 years before he set the record with hour cards!) So since you have a 2-year jump on everyone else with memory methods, until and unless you slow down with it, you will probably always have the fastest times for those using image memory methods. So I really do mean that you have to go visual to be sub-Chris.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 3, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Thanks, and yes, I'm definitely sub-15 on my fast solves. I haven't had a sub-14 success, I think, but I've had a couple sub-14's that should have been successes. This week I was 16:38.11, 15:58.03, and DNF (15:26.62), so still pretty good.



Wow, those times are definitely very good! Your times are really very consistent too. I don't think it will be long before those sub-15 fast solves become sub-15 average solves for you 



> I guess I was joking a bit, but I guess I'm also a little serious. It seems that in order to get really fast at solving using memory methods like we use, you have to have a lot of experience and practice using them. (I can't help noticing Ben Pridmore had been doing it for something like 8 years before he set the record with hour cards!) So since you have a 2-year jump on everyone else with memory methods, until and unless you slow down with it, you will probably always have the fastest times for those using image memory methods. So I really do mean that you have to go visual to be sub-Chris.



I honestly didn't know that Ben was using his method for so long before he set any records. I guess that makes sense that it would take some time to get fast at an image method, as you need to be able to seamlessly remember the image as well as interact it with the nearby images. I'd say by this point my images have really settled and distinct personalities. Carmen Elektra is of course very sexy, and seduces whatever the nearby image is (even inanimate objects haha), rake is extraordinarily violent, prince valium is completely impassive and uninterested no matter what craziness is happening next to him or around him, Darth Vader is very well Darth Vader haha. Cyclops (from X-men) is REALLY trigger happy, and likes to use his eye-beam blast full power no matter what the action is around him, and the list goes on.

I do still review my images though with my cards. I find that it really is the case that I sometimes don't see an image (or a particular single syllable word) in my solving for weeks on end, just based on the probabilities. So I find it useful to still practice my recalling all of my images with my deck of index cards from time to time. Mike do you review your images, or do you get enough review still with all of your really big cube, relays, and regular attempts put together? 

Or perhaps the 3 image per location method requires this much practice. What do you think about Boris Konrad with his 1 image per location method? All of his memory method practice goes into creating new journeys, as well as rehearsing and remembering his current ones. Perhaps this would be a good method for visual memorizers who already have a very strong natural memory? I need image interactions in a meaningful way in order to memorize, I can't memorize strings of things or visual patterns easily. But, perhaps those who can would benefit from a Boris Konrad style of memorizing? What are your thoughts on this Mike?

Chris


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 3, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> I honestly didn't know that Ben was using his method for so long before he set any records.


I need to correct myself here. I just noticed that it was 6 years (2000 to 2006) between his first attempt at hour cards and his world record. (Sorry, I thought it was 2008 when he got his record, but it was 2006.) I really doubt he was using that method the whole time, so I'm probably a bit wrong about that; I have no idea how long he used his current method.



cmhardw said:


> Mike do you review your images, or do you get enough review still with all of your really big cube, relays, and regular attempts put together?


I really don't review my images, and I don't seem to need to at all. It's funny, but I've tried it a few times, and it seems almost like reviewing images for me is a complete waste of time. I feel almost like I could give this up for 10 years and come back to it and they'd still all be there. 



cmhardw said:


> Or perhaps the 3 image per location method requires this much practice. What do you think about Boris Konrad with his 1 image per location method? All of his memory method practice goes into creating new journeys, as well as rehearsing and remembering his current ones. Perhaps this would be a good method for visual memorizers who already have a very strong natural memory? I need image interactions in a meaningful way in order to memorize, I can't memorize strings of things or visual patterns easily. But, perhaps those who can would benefit from a Boris Konrad style of memorizing? What are your thoughts on this Mike?



It's funny, but I've seemed to always get better as I add more images per location. If I understood him correctly, Mondo does 4 images per location; I've been wondering if I should switch to that. But the nice thing about Boris Konrad's approach is that you can't have that problem with getting a couple of images out of order, which can kill an otherwise good solve. I really don't feel like I have much useful to say about it other than that, though, because I really haven't had much luck with trying that sort of thing.

While we're talking about these things, what do you think of Mondo's idea of using his list of images as a journey? I think it's a pretty cool idea (although I haven't tried it yet). The idea is that, since you've spent so much time going through the list of images (probably alphabetically - I know that's how I did it), it essentially constitutes a journey you're automatically very familiar with. A 552-location journey for free seems like a pretty good deal, doesn't it?


----------



## LarsN (Nov 3, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> That's why I have so much respect for those who are capable of doing the bigger cubes visually! So Lars, *much* respect to you for your accomplishment! Also, good luck with your future 5x5x5 BLD (and 4x4x4!) solves!
> 
> Chris



Thanks Chris, I hope to get a 4x4x4 BLD soon even though I've tried five times now.
For me it seems a much bigger accomplishment to complete a list of images and journeys, than just practising tapping you fingers on the cube. I truly respect what you and Mike and many others are capable of with your memory methods. I can't see myself doing anything bigger than 5x5x5 visually.


----------



## Toad (Nov 3, 2009)

Not a massive achievement but I thought I'd give 2x2 BLD a go today using old pochmann and out of my first 3 solves managed to get two successful!! Best one 2:06.00

Sub 2 next time I try hopefully


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 4, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > Yes! New 3x3BLD PB: 1:33.38
> ...


 (Ancient quote)

No I can't. Sub-90!!!

1:26.11 nonlucky


----------



## maxcube (Nov 4, 2009)

YEASH! YEASH!!

On my first 3x3 BLD in like 4 months, I did it!! Wasn't timing though. W00t. =D


----------



## LarsN (Nov 4, 2009)

4x4BLD: 10:22 

I don't think I'm ready for stackmat yet though. It was kinda lucky. Not by normal standards, but because all corners, edges and center cycles had really nice symmetrical patterns which made visual memo incredibly easy.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 4, 2009)

Keep practising, Lars! I want to yell back to you!!


----------



## Novriil (Nov 4, 2009)

I made 4:04.xx 3x3 BLD.. too bad it was stupid mistake.. I remembered one wrong letter.. 2 flipped edges.. at the first the edges were behind and I didn't see them but then I turned the cube.. so much from a new PB


----------



## martijn_cube (Nov 6, 2009)

New PB 3x3 bld: 1:48.68.
one edge correct, one flipped corner.
This is my second sub 2 solve ever.


----------



## Micael (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi,
After 4 days of preparation (learning algorithms) and 3 days of attempts, I did my first 4x4x4 blindfolded today. Yesterday was my birthday and I said "my gift will be to succeed to do the 4x4x4 blindfolded". I did try like 12-14 times during all the day. I finally got a headache and call it a day at 9pm. Hopefully, today I succeed at the third attempt (about 18th attempts overall). I finally succeed in 30:25 (19:25 memo + 11:00 execution).

Well, I have the video of this, but it is speeded up because I am quite slow currently:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gr1e8Wxmf3I

Thanks everyone for the inspiration!

Micaël


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 7, 2009)

Nice job, Micaël! Being able to do that many attempts so close together shows you have the memory fortitude to be pretty good - I hope you keep at it!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 7, 2009)

*6x6 BLD*

I just did a 6x6 in 1:24:14 (49+ min memo). Wonderful!

See what motivation does for you. I did my first attempt about 6 weeks ago.
It was very good, only 2 centres off. Guess I was really concentrated then as
it was the very first time. Then I tried one each week in the weeklies and have
been faster each time, but nowhere nearer.

Now yesterday Maarten did his first attempt. That gave me extra inspiration
and motivation, thanks Maarten . So I scrambled the cube last thing last 
night with the intention of doing this first thing in the morning. (I memo best
early in the day). Woke 4:30 (am) and couldn't fall asleep again, so I tried
the cube instead. Went very careful and very slow on each step. Had one
memory relapse, but rememberd it was a full 23-cycle of edges and could
sort it out. So very nice! (the very same scramble as Maarten too, the first
of this weeks comp)

So I guess I am the oldest blindfolded solver of the 6x6 in the world now .


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 7, 2009)

Micael said:


> Hi,
> After 4 days of preparation (learning algorithms) and 3 days of attempts, I did my first 4x4x4 blindfolded today. Yesterday was my birthday and I said "my gift will be to succeed to do the 4x4x4 blindfolded". I did try like 12-14 times during all the day. I finally got a headache and call it a day at 9pm. Hopefully, today I succeed at the third attempt (about 18th attempts overall). I finally succeed in 30:25 (19:25 memo + 11:00 execution).
> 
> Well, I have the video of this, but it is speeded up because I am quite slow currently:
> ...



Nice, you are persistent. Congratulations!

It is such a nice feeling, the first one. But I wonder if not the first 4x4 was the best.
It is so much bigger than a 3x3, the step upwards later is not as big.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 7, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> I just did a 6x6 in 1:24:14 (49+ min memo). Wonderful!
> 
> See what motivation does for you. I did my first attempt about 6 weeks ago.
> It was very good, only 2 centres off. Guess I was really concentrated then as
> ...



WOW! Awesome. This soon all right? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swDi_R0eKbY


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 7, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> WOW! Awesome. This soon all right? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swDi_R0eKbY


Thanks! No way. I am good at bld, but Mike is Mike and there is a difference


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 7, 2009)

Mats, congratulations!!!!! I knew you'd get one soon. By the way, I had similar trouble with the 6x6x6 BLD. I did the 7x7x7 BLD on only my second try, but the 6x6x6 for some reason was much harder, and I think I remember it took me 6 attempts as well.

And as for there being a difference, it's really kind of surprising how close our times have been relative to our starting dates. You've progressed at a very similar rate to me. Except on the little cubes BLD, where you've improved significantly faster than I have. So that 2-7 relay is not too far away - perhaps in a year or so?


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 7, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Mats, congratulations!!!!! I knew you'd get one soon. By the way, I had similar trouble with the 6x6x6 BLD. I did the 7x7x7 BLD on only my second try, but the 6x6x6 for some reason was much harder, and I think I remember it took me 6 attempts as well.
> 
> And as for there being a difference, it's really kind of surprising how close our times have been relative to our starting dates. You've progressed at a very similar rate to me. Except on the little cubes BLD, where you've improved significantly faster than I have. So that 2-7 relay is not too far away - perhaps in a year or so?



Yes, but by then you'll be doing 2x2-8x8

Looks like you have some competition.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 7, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> I just did a 6x6 in 1:24:14 (49+ min memo). Wonderful!
> 
> See what motivation does for you. I did my first attempt about 6 weeks ago.
> It was very good, only 2 centres off. Guess I was really concentrated then as
> ...


Nooooooooooooo!!!! You beat me! And when I solve the 6x6BLD, I'll probably be the youngest


----------



## Micael (Nov 7, 2009)

Congratulation Mats, this is absolutely awesome! That's inspiration for us.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 8, 2009)

I've just got my weirdest BLD solve EVER.

After 2 weeks without practicing 4x4x4 BLD, this morning I decided to do it.

8 centers were solved at the start, I said uh okay, not bad...

On halfway when I was memorizing centers, I accidentally went through the same center twice. So I had to go all the way back and memorize again.

When I was solving the centers, I popped one edge! :fp This is the first time I popped a Mefferts. I thought, without any doubt, this is going to end badly. Really bad.

So I assembled that one edge, and continue.

And when I was finished, I got *09:47.40.* 

This was my first sub-10.

Feels amazing, yet unbelievable 

I got the breakdowns:
1. Orient: 00:08.00
2. Memo Centers: 02:24.40
3. Memo Edges: 01:25.20
4. Memo Corners: 00:28.00
5. Solve Centers: 02:24.40
6. Solve Edges: 02:13.00
7. Solve Corners: 00.44.00

TOTAL: 09:47.40 (04:26.00), new PB by 42 seconds.

@ Mats
Congratulations! You made me wanna start playing with my 6x6x6 until it loosen a bit. Well done, Mats.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 8, 2009)

STACKMAT!!!!!!


----------



## Novriil (Nov 8, 2009)

4:45 on a offical comp. It's really good for me.
first would have been 6 minutes but it was a DNF (two flipped corners)
second was 4:45
and last would have been 5:00 but it was completely messed up.


----------



## Slash (Nov 8, 2009)

Chuck said:


> I've just got my weirdest BLD solve EVER.
> 
> After 2 weeks without practicing 4x4x4 BLD, this morning I decided to do it.
> 
> ...



STACKMAT!!!
congratulations


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 8, 2009)

Chuck said:


> And when I was finished, I got *09:47.40.*
> 
> This was my first sub-10.



Thanks, that was fun. But actually I think the 4x4 is more fun,
the 6x6 is (just) a real lot of pieces.

4x4 congratulations yourself 
Seems you will get sub-9 soon if you can get sub-10
with all that extra stuff you did


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 8, 2009)

Chuck, STACKMAT!!!
Awesome!


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 8, 2009)

> And when I was finished, I got *09:47.40.*
> 
> This was my first sub-10.



I completely agree with Maarten, Stackmat!



Chuck said:


> On halfway when I was memorizing centers, I accidentally went through the same center twice. So I had to go all the way back and memorize again.



I do this sometimes too, especially when going too fast. You don't have to re-memorize centers though. If you shot twice to a center location this usually means that the location after that center (the second time around) will have that center color instead of the color it should have.

So for example the location Ful has a blue center piece (this location should be green for me). At some point I have to cycle a green center to the green face, so I memorize to send it to Ful. This means that I will now cycle a blue piece to the blue face next (because Ful has a blue piece there). Now, sometime later in my memorization I have another green piece that must cycle to the green face. I, by accident or by going too quickly, memorize to cycle it to Ful. Now, because I see a blue piece in Ful, I will next memorize to cycle this piece to the next place to be cycled to on the blue face of the cube.

*But, let's think about the solving phase.* The first time around I would have cycle a green piece to Ful, then a blue piece to the blue face and continued my cycle. The next time around I would have cycled a green piece to Ful (this piece, though, is already green!) and then I would have cycled the *green* piece that was already there to the blue face on the back of the cube.

At some point during your memorization you will discover *too many* blue centers. This is because you thought to cycle to a new place on the blue side *after cycling to Ful the second time*. This lets you know that you mismemorized centers. However, if you trace through your memorization, you can often discover which piece got cycled to twice. Here we would discover Ful.

Now to fix this we will do a sort of *pick-up* cycle with the center pieces. You will continue memorizing, but continue in the following way:

Once you get to the "5th" blue center that must be cycled, go back and trace through your memory to find the location that got cycled to twice. Here we would find this to be Ful. Now remember what came *after* the Ful location in your memorization when you cycled there the *second time*. This is the place where you sent the *green* center that was already solved in Ful. This is the place where you will memorize to shoot the *5th blue center*. Now, to continue your cycle, remember that the location you just shot to has a green piece in it (during your solve it will) so continue your memorization by shooting that spot on the blue face to the next available location on the green face.

The time you lose comes from tracing your cycles to discover which piece got cycled to twice. You also have to do two more cycles than you normally would (the incorrect cycle that shot to a location twice, and the extra cycle to fix it later). But, in my opinion this is much better than re-memorizing centers if you are far along in your memorization. If you are not far along in your memorization, it might be faster to just re-memorize. So it's up to you.

Congrats on your Stackmat solve, and hope this shortcuts helps for your solving! Re-memorizing is such a pain, but using a pick-up cycle to fix things is so much faster (most of the time)!

Chris


----------



## Chuck (Nov 8, 2009)

@ Chris
Oh, that's a wonderful tips. Thank you.
Yes, I got *too many* yellow back then. 

@ Everyone
Many thanks!

My goal at Jakarta Open 2010 are 4x4x4 BLD & 5x5x5 BLD AsR.
So I need to be sub-9 & sub-26 to beat Tabuchi & Mondo.

It's still 3 months, so I hope it's possible.
Wish me luck.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 8, 2009)

Chuck said:


> Wish me luck.


Good luck.


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 8, 2009)

After watching blah's 55s BLD, got inspired and tried faster tps:

1:17.22(36.95)

Other solves sucked though...gonna try an average of 12 later. Didn't practise BLD this 2 days


----------



## Slash (Nov 9, 2009)

and yeeeeeesss!!!!
I got my first *sub15 4x4x4 BLD* solve!!!
my time is: *12:44.42*

I did it right after a 12:24 DNF...
memo was 8:30 

breakdown for the memo:
5 min edges
6 min corners+edges(with refreshing)
8:30 centers (here I no refresh corners+edges visually so I just keep saying the memo of them during I memorize the centers pure visually)

execution: 4:14 wouldve been better, but whatever

Oh My God!!! My previous record was 17:38!!! PB by almost 5 minutes!!!


----------



## blah (Nov 9, 2009)

3x3x3 BLD: 54.05

Caught on tape  Will be uploaded soon.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 9, 2009)

Slash said:


> and yeeeeeesss!!!!
> I got my first *sub15 4x4x4 BLD* solve!!!
> my time is: *12:44.42*
> 
> ...



Awesome job, congratulations on the excellent solve!

Chris


----------



## PM 1729 (Nov 9, 2009)

blah said:


> 3x3x3 BLD: 54.05
> 
> Caught on tape  Will be uploaded soon.



Wow! Time to update sig?

(must quit and come back)


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 9, 2009)

Holy...

*1:02.74 3x3BLD!* And it was nonlucky, just ridiculously easy letterpairs.
U2 B' F2 D2 L2 R B2 L U2 R U L F L U B D R' L F U D2 F' B U2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 9, 2009)

Aawww, Maarten, I said you could stop getting better now. You didn't listen.

Congratulations, that's totally awesome. I hope that someday I'll be as good as you at BLD again. But that probably won't ever happen now.


----------



## Slash (Nov 9, 2009)

Congrats to Maarten
And thank you Chris
(If my time were divided by 3 it would be a WR)


----------



## Zava (Nov 9, 2009)

I see everyone posts their 4x4 breakdowns, so...
this weeks hungarian weekly competition's first scramble:
orientation: 0:03 (if you'll see the scramble you'll understand)
edges memo: 1:43
corner memo: 0:05
centers memo: 1:30 (total memo: 3:21)
blindfold on: 0:02
centers solve: 1:51 (I had a small mistake to track back)
corners+corner parity: 0:13
edges+edges parity: 1:55 (small recall delay)
total: 7:22.48

scramble:
1. L' R' F r2 R2 B2 F R2 F2 D' U' L' U F' L U r2 D' f D' U' f' u2 B' U2 L' F U2 B' U2 B R f' F u R' U2 R2 f' u2


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 10, 2009)

I figure I might as well join the bandwagon on the 4x4x4 BLD breakdowns 

Scramble: L' F' U' F' Uw2 B2 D' B' Fw2 Uw' Rw Fw Uw2 F Rw' U2 L2 Rw D R' B U2 F' Uw' R' Fw2 Uw' B2 D Uw2 U2 Rw B' F' U' Rw Fw U2 B2 F'

1) 06.69 orient the cube
2) 1:02.03 Memorize centers
3) 1:17.98 Memorize edges
4) 11.64 Memorize corners
5) 21.45 Solve corners (with the exception of parity)
6) 1:23.86 Solve centers
7) 09.02 Fix corner parity
8) 1:26.72 Solve edges
9) Place cube down, stop timer, take off blindfold, and make smiley face like this ->  (priceless) 

Total memorization time: 2:38.34
Total solving time: 3:21.05
Total overall time: 5:59.39

Chris


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 10, 2009)

HEY!!!!!!!
Btw, Nice work Chris.

I just solve the 3x3x3 rubik's cube blindfolded for the first time!!!!!!!!!!
I ownly roughly timed using my watch, (I didn't want time to distract me) Memorization- 7 minutes, 30 seconds.
Excecution- 5 mins, 30 seconds.
Total time=13 minutes! 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! etc...


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 10, 2009)

Zane_C said:


> I just solve the 3x3x3 rubik's cube blindfolded for the first time!!!!!!!!!!



Congratulations, the first successful solve is something special.
Now you have a lot of joyful moments ahead. And some not so joyful when you dnf


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 10, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Holy...
> 
> *1:02.74 3x3BLD!* And it was nonlucky, just ridiculously easy letterpairs.
> U2 B' F2 D2 L2 R B2 L U2 R U L F L U B D R' L F U D2 F' B U2



Wow, Maarten! You have improved so fast!! I dream of 1:30, but close to sub-1!


----------



## martijn_cube (Nov 10, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Holy...
> 
> *1:02.74 3x3BLD!* And it was nonlucky, just ridiculously easy letterpairs.
> U2 B' F2 D2 L2 R B2 L U2 R U L F L U B D R' L F U D2 F' B U2



Not funny anymore  (2:11.56 on that horrible scramble. 4 edges flipped, i hate that, edit: i think i scrambled it wrong)


----------



## SimonWestlund (Nov 11, 2009)

3x3 BLD: *2:06.24*!

PB by 15 seconds!!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 11, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> 3x3 BLD: *2:06.24*!
> 
> PB by 15 seconds!!



Nice Simon!!


----------



## SimonWestlund (Nov 11, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> SimonWestlund said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3 BLD: *2:06.24*!
> ...



Thank you! I'm getting faster  And I'm currently learning how to do 4x4 BLD.
I got this time right after Daniel had told me that he doesn't recall his memo, so I tried it, and got this


----------



## CL_Pepsi (Nov 14, 2009)

Finally, first BLD solve I'm so happy YAY.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 14, 2009)

Magic BLD on vid! Chevy Li style, but then in competition.


----------



## blah (Nov 15, 2009)

Apparently I pwn at multiBLD with 3 cubes 

The current top 3 times for 3/3 in the WCA database are:
Guillain Potron *11:54*
Bertalan Bodor *14:01*
Andy Tsao *15:40*

I had a 3/3 in *7:52* in competition today  STACKMAT!

I use a really crappy method for multiBLD called 3OP + M2 where I flip M-slice edges at the end. 4 sets of information per cube = BAD for multiBLD. So today, I really wanted to get a 3/3, so I went *really* slow during memo, double checked the edges and triple checked the corners for the first two cubes, did the third cube like a normal BLD solve, but slightly slower, and went back to finish the first two with slow turning, just to be safe. That was it. That was my fifth ever attempt at multi BLD. The first two were done more than a year ago so they really don't mean anything. The third one was a couple of weeks ago - it was a 2/3 in about 12 minutes. The fourth one was less than a week ago - it was my first 3/3 in 8:45. And today's attempt was my fifth.

With all this information in mind, I think sub-5 on 3 cubes is _very_ possible with some hard work and changing to a better method. I'm going to start working on it once I'm free enough 

Just to show how slow I went during memo, I actually remember all my edges for the first two cubes even until now:
1. PVBMJW KDRGF - a pervert bombed a Jew, a kid in rags farted
2. RVONBT HJELC - reverend on a boat, then it got hijacked by an elc (I don't know what an elc is, but I was kinda picturing an elf...)

No I don't have letter pairs or images or anything memorized, I just make these up on the fly as I go through the letters.


----------



## F.P. (Nov 15, 2009)

blah said:


> 4 sets of information per cube = BAD for multiBLD.




Why?


----------



## blah (Nov 15, 2009)

Because my memo technique sucks.


----------



## F.P. (Nov 15, 2009)

Hm, I don't know but it doesn't seem so.

"1. PVBMJW KDRGF - a pervert bombed a Jew, a kid in rags farted
2. RVONBT HJELC - reverend on a boat, then it got hijacked by an elc (I don't know what an elc is, but I was kinda picturing an elf...)"

You got your images...put them on a route or make a story.
There is no better and easier method than that.


----------



## vrumanuk (Nov 15, 2009)

First 3x3 success! I wasn't timing but I'd guess it took around twenty minutes total. I was really surprised when I saw it was a success because I felt that my memorization was off(compared to previous attempts). Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## KConny (Nov 15, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > SimonWestlund said:
> ...



I do recall my memo, I just don't rehears it before donning the blindfold. 



blah said:


> 2. RVONBT HJELC - reverend on a boat, then it got hijacked by an elc (I don't know what an elc is, but I was kinda picturing an elf...)



An Elkperhaps? And ofc, good job. Very fast.


----------



## Sakarie (Nov 16, 2009)

After 18 failures, I finally (on the 19:th try) managed to solve a 5x5 blindfolded, in 34 minutes. That feeling were totally undescribable, but that moment is the biggest reason I still do blind.


----------



## Micael (Nov 16, 2009)

Congratulation Arvid. Wow 34min is very good!

By the way, I recently learned 4x4 bld thank to this thread you started. I use those 18 alg for centers (well, 12 so far).


----------



## Sakarie (Nov 16, 2009)

Micael said:


> Congratulation Arvid. Wow 34min is very good!
> 
> By the way, I recently learned 4x4 bld thank to this thread you started. I use those 18 alg for centers (well, 12 so far).



Oh, that is so fun to hear!! To be honest, I haven't learned all the algorithms yet! Right now, I mostly use r2, waiting for a good BH-guide, covering all the possibilities on a cube bigger than 3x3. But I'm very glad that I helped you learn! That method is probably much better than the one I use right know.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 16, 2009)

vrumanuk said:


> First 3x3 success! I wasn't timing but I'd guess it took around twenty minutes total. I was really surprised when I saw it was a success because I felt that my memorization was off(compared to previous attempts). Has anyone else experienced this?



Congratulations. I soon want to be able to post this type of comment. I just still can't do edges, even not bld.


----------



## vrumanuk (Nov 17, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> vrumanuk said:
> 
> 
> > First 3x3 success! I wasn't timing but I'd guess it took around twenty minutes total. I was really surprised when I saw it was a success because I felt that my memorization was off(compared to previous attempts). Has anyone else experienced this?
> ...



Thanks. Well, keep at it. Continue doing full sighted solves until you fully understand your method, then move to bld.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 17, 2009)

vrumanuk said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > vrumanuk said:
> ...



I didn't get Eric Limeback M2 tutorial, so I will now watch Badmephisto's Old Pochmann tutorial. I've heard good things about it. How did you learn.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 17, 2009)

Great Achievement for me. I have decided take BLD seriously now.

First 3 Solves since I stopped BLD
DNF - Off by M2
DNF - Twisted Corners
2:56.11


----------



## vrumanuk (Nov 17, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> vrumanuk said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...



I learned from badmephisto's tut mainly (make sure to watch the clarifications video). Also, be ready to watch the video multiple times before grasping everything fully. What memo system are you using? I just use visual (tapping)


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 17, 2009)

vrumanuk said:


> I learned from badmephisto's tut mainly (make sure to watch the clarifications video). Also, be ready to watch the video multiple times before grasping everything fully. What memo system are you using? I just use visual (tapping)



That's one of my problems. I find setup moves hard to remember, so they kind of muck up my memo. I've tried a few different things, but I've not been vry successful. The few corners only success I've had, have had small setup moves usually. 3 moves or more, completely throw off my memo. I think my execution is fine, as I'm not really going for speed.


----------



## Micael (Nov 17, 2009)

Sakarie said:


> [...] Right now, I mostly use r2, [...]



I'm a bit confused, you use r2 for edges, right? I do it too and like it, since I already master it from M2 (just added 3 alg for 4x4).

Not to be too much off topic, I have an accomplishment: I now have official times! I added the code in my profile so it should appears now.


----------



## peterbat (Nov 17, 2009)

First 4x4 BLD success! This took me at least 10 tries.

24:28.37 (14:xx memo)

Now it's time to get faster than "really slow".



PS: Thanks to everyone for encouragement! You pushed me over the edge into the warm, comfortable mud-bath of success. Ahh...


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 17, 2009)

peterbat said:


> First 4x4 BLD success! This took me at least 10 tries.
> 
> 24:28.37 (14:xx memo)




Welcome to your new addiction 

Chris


----------



## mr.onehanded (Nov 17, 2009)

First blind solve.  I'm so happy I finally got one.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 17, 2009)

KConny said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > 2. RVONBT HJELC - reverend on a boat, then it got hijacked by an elc (I don't know what an elc is, but I was kinda picturing an elf...)
> ...



Or perhaps an elcarc?



cmhardw said:


> peterbat said:
> 
> 
> > First 4x4 BLD success! This took me at least 10 tries.
> ...



You know, you said the same thing to me after my first success, yet I have only done a couple of attempts since then. I think for me it was more of a "now I can say I've done it" sort of thing. Maybe I'll get into it someday.


----------



## peterbat (Nov 17, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> peterbat said:
> 
> 
> > First 4x4 BLD success! This took me at least 10 tries.
> ...


Thanks 

I could see myself getting into this if I found a more fun way of memorizing. Currently, I memo corners visually, and memo edges and centers using letters. Visual corners I'm fine with, but the letters are a literal pain to load into memory (I think I actually groaned in pain during the Berkeley competition this past weekend during my second 4x4 bld attempt). I need a long time to burn them in. Maybe I should make stories...


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 17, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> You know, you said the same thing to me after my first success, yet I have only done a couple of attempts since then. I think for me it was more of a "now I can say I've done it" sort of thing. Maybe I'll get into it someday.



@David

That's just something I like to say, because, for me at least, the feeling of my first successful big cube BLD was a true turning point in my cubing career. It was just the most awesome, amazing, coolest feeling ever! I can understand if you'd rather rock the speedsolving (which you do well!), but big cube BLD will always be something that you can fall back on 



peterbat said:


> Thanks
> 
> I could see myself getting into this if I found a more fun way of memorizing.




@Peter

You might want to try the linked lists memory method. It is *so* much easier than simply just using letters. Google "linked lists memory method" or something similar to learn more. Using this style of memorization it is *easy* to get to sub-10 for 4x4x4 BLD. The only downside is that it is very difficult to do more than one solve in a row without taking a significant break between solves (read: it is very difficult to use the linked lists method in competition. I know this from experience!).

Chris


----------



## TMOY (Nov 17, 2009)

First sub-2 at 3^3 BLD for me  1:57.32.
The scramble was quite easy.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 17, 2009)

*4x4 BLD: 9:21.08 on stackmat!*

4:36 memo.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 17, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> *4x4 BLD: 9:21.08 on stackmat!*
> 
> 4:36 memo.


That takes some guts


----------



## Edward (Nov 17, 2009)

Just learned how to memo and solve 6 edges! OMG Its like when I first learnt how to solve the cube. I love how happy I get when I do something successfully BLD. 

I haven't been this happy about my cube progress since I got sub 40.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 17, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > *4x4 BLD: 9:21.08 on stackmat!*
> ...


No it doesn't, I was timing with qqTimer at the same time, just in case


----------



## Slash (Nov 17, 2009)

Maarten, nice one! STACKMAT!


----------



## peterbat (Nov 17, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> *4x4 BLD: 9:21.08 on stackmat!*
> 
> 4:36 memo.



Amazing.

----------------

3x3 bld pb: 2:06.21
Sub 2 plz.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 17, 2009)

Yes, it needs to be shouted: STACKMAT!!!!!


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 17, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> *4x4 BLD: 9:21.08 on stackmat!*
> 
> 4:36 memo.



Stackmat!


----------



## SimonWestlund (Nov 17, 2009)

Stackmat!!!

Congrats Maarten! 

I'm going to attempt my first 4x4 BLD soon


----------



## Slash (Nov 17, 2009)

Inspired by Maarten, I tried a 4x4 blindsolve.
and the result is...........:
11:43.03!!!!
 PB by 1 minute! I can improve, edge memo still takes 4:30 which is very bad.

EDIT: I was too tired to post a the breakdown of...
the memo:

0:03 orient cube
4:30 memorize edges
5:30 memorize corners during "refreshing" edges
6:30 memorize centers visually
8:00 refresh everything, and finally remember that I have edge parity(for r2 method)
and put on blindfold

execution: (approx. times)
1:50 solve centers
0:35 solve corners
1:18 solve edges(including that long parity alg)

Total time: 11:43

I timed the execution(lil' bit slower than I could) now to know the approx. times. Of course it can be anything else but it seems normal.


----------



## blah (Nov 22, 2009)

Joey totally called it - 3x3x3 BLD 1:05.16 in competition today  Take that Kirby!

I failed hard at my first solve though. I hit the reset button when I stopped the timer - and it was a sub-1 solve according to my judge. I was pissed.

I've had 9 consecutive successes at BLD in competition so far  I consider that stupid DNF a success because the cube _was_ solved at the end.


----------



## Anthony (Nov 22, 2009)

blah said:


> I failed hard at my first solve though. I hit the reset button when I stopped the timer - and it was a sub-1 solve according to my judge. I was pissed..



Dude... That sucks! 
I know you'll get another though.


----------



## ManasijV (Nov 22, 2009)

My first OH BLD 5:34.xx. Pochmann sucks for OH. This was my 2nd try.


----------



## Micael (Nov 22, 2009)

blah said:


> I consider that stupid DNF a success because the cube _was_ solved at the end.



So you solve it Chester, but got an accidental reset? That is quite unlucky and I am pretty sure it will never happen again to you.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 23, 2009)

Inspired by Mats' video, I tried a 5x5BLD myself, for the first time in ages 

Looks like my 4x4BLD practise and 6x6BLD attempt helped, because I got a new PB: *28:48.49!!!*

18 minutes memo. I went slow on memo, hoping that would lead to fewer mistakes and recall delays. And I think it worked; 11 minute execution is better than I ever had


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 23, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> 18 minutes memo. I went slow on memo, hoping that would lead to fewer mistakes and recall delays. And I think it worked; 11 minute execution is better than I ever had



Nice Maarten! And it is of course meaningless to say that you shall not practise too much


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 23, 2009)

If you don't want me to practise, you know what I'm going to do


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Nov 23, 2009)

blah said:


> Joey totally called it - 3x3x3 BLD 1:05.16 in competition today  Take that Kirby!



o.


----------



## blah (Nov 23, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > Joey totally called it - 3x3x3 BLD 1:05.16 in competition today  Take that Kirby!
> ...


LOL.


----------



## blah (Nov 24, 2009)

37 attempts at corners-only BLD before I hit my first DNF, then I stopped  Average was about 25. Best average of 5 was about 20. I swapped UF and UB whenever there was parity. 3OP FTW.

I guess I can now safely say that I have near-perfect accuracy at corners; edges are the ones giving me my DNFs


----------



## aronpm (Nov 24, 2009)

I just got two accomplishments: first successful M2 solve (finally) and a new 3x3x3 BLD PB of 5:43.09. I take about 2:30 to memorize edges, I'm very slow


----------



## KConny (Nov 25, 2009)

4x4BLD: 8:11.18 My first stackmat! 
D' B Uw U' Rw' B' F D' Uw2 U F' L2 Uw U Fw Rw R' Uw U Rw' D' B2 Uw' R2 B2 Fw' F' Uw2 F' Uw' U' L Rw D' Rw' Fw2 Rw2 Fw' Rw' Uw

I taped the last 7 solves, but not this one. This was my fastest attempt ever, I've had a couple of sub9 DNF's.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 25, 2009)

Stackmat, all on the floor,
stackmat, give me some more,
stackmat, wohohohoho stackmat.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 25, 2009)

Stackmat!


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 25, 2009)

MACKSTACK!!

owait...

damn >.<


----------



## SimonWestlund (Nov 25, 2009)

KConny said:


> 4x4BLD: 8:11.18 My first stackmat!
> D' B Uw U' Rw' B' F D' Uw2 U F' L2 Uw U Fw Rw R' Uw U Rw' D' B2 Uw' R2 B2 Fw' F' Uw2 F' Uw' U' L Rw D' Rw' Fw2 Rw2 Fw' Rw' Uw
> 
> I taped the last 7 solves, but not this one. This was my fastest attempt ever, I've had a couple of sub9 DNF's.



Stackmat!!!

Congrats Daniel!!!


----------



## Toad (Nov 25, 2009)

First ever attempt at a whole 3x3 BLD... SUCCESS!!!

Was 20 minutes or something stupid like that but I am still SOOO happy!!!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 25, 2009)

KConny said:


> 4x4BLD: 8:11.18 My first stackmat!
> D' B Uw U' Rw' B' F D' Uw2 U F' L2 Uw U Fw Rw R' Uw U Rw' D' B2 Uw' R2 B2 Fw' F' Uw2 F' Uw' U' L Rw D' Rw' Fw2 Rw2 Fw' Rw' Uw
> 
> I taped the last 7 solves, but not this one. This was my fastest attempt ever, I've had a couple of sub9 DNF's.



A wonderful time! Repeat this 6.12!!!


----------



## V-te (Nov 28, 2009)

Did it! =) 5th attempt. Everything went really nice. 

Total: 54:55.40


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 28, 2009)

V-te said:


> Did it! =) 5th attempt. Everything went really nice.
> 
> Total: 54:55.40



Nice. 
But what did you do? A 5x5 BLD or 4x4 BLD (or even 6x6BLD or 3x3BLD)?
Just curious.


----------



## V-te (Nov 28, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > Did it! =) 5th attempt. Everything went really nice.
> ...



3x3. Sorry for not being specific. I'm not sure if I'll ever get into bigger cubes... I might, I still don't understand commutators though...


----------



## Sakarie (Nov 28, 2009)

V-te said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > V-te said:
> ...



Commutators may be easy, but at the same time very hard. I learned a lot from http://solvethecube.110mb.com/commutators.html , but if you still don't get the basics, you don't have to learn it to improve your blind. Keep practising


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 28, 2009)

Stackmat!

6:57.73  3:30 memo


----------



## LarsN (Nov 28, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Stackmat!
> 
> 6:57.73  3:30 memo



Wauw, crazy <shouting>STACKMAT !</shouting> 

Was that your first?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 28, 2009)

No, my second. I've had a 9:21 before


----------



## LarsN (Nov 28, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> No, my second. I've had a 9:21 before



Noo, I missed it :fp


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 28, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Stackmat!
> 
> 6:57.73  3:30 memo



Incredible Maarten!! Very very good!
Can I borrow some speed from you for the next weekend


----------



## Anthony (Nov 28, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Stackmat!
> 
> 6:57.73  3:30 memo



Wtf?

Tooooo fast.


----------



## blah (Nov 28, 2009)

MultiBLD *4/4 10:19* in this week's forum competition.

Results from WCA database:
17 Henrik Buus Aagaard 4/4 27:15
18 Clément Gallet 4/4 28:35
...
21 Guillain Potron 3/3 11:54
22 Bertalan Bodor 3/3 14:01
23 Andy Tsao 3/3 15:40
24 Olivér Perge 3/3 18:27
25 Norbert Héjja 3/3 19:27
26 Peter Battaglino 3/3 20:27
27 Kåre Krig 3/3 22:00
28 Yuxin Wang 3/3 26:45
29 Piotr Kózka 3/3 27:59


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 28, 2009)

V-te said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > V-te said:
> ...



Congrats on your BLD solve! It's a crazy rush opening your eyes to a solved cube isn't it? 



trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Stackmat!
> 
> 6:57.73  3:30 memo



Wow Maarten, congrats on the nice solve as well!


----------



## Micael (Nov 29, 2009)

V-te said:


> Did it! =) 5th attempt. Everything went really nice.
> 
> Total: 54:55.40



Wow! 54min!!! Man, you wanted it so badly! I like it! I'm pretty sure my first couple attempts were about 1h too. Keep going.


----------



## Micael (Nov 29, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Stackmat!
> 
> 6:57.73  3:30 memo



What?!


----------



## Anthony (Nov 29, 2009)

blah said:


> MultiBLD *4/4 10:19* in this week's forum competition.
> 
> Results from WCA database:
> 17 Henrik Buus Aagaard 4/4 27:15
> ...



Someone's a beast.  If you stackmat a 4/4 on video, I think I'll cry.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 29, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Stackmat!
> 
> 6:57.73  3:30 memo





You can't be serious.


----------



## blah (Nov 29, 2009)

Anthony said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > MultiBLD *4/4 10:19* in this week's forum competition.
> ...


Is that a challenge?


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 29, 2009)

blah said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > Someone's a beast.  If you stackmat a 4/4 on video, I think I'll cry.
> ...



Chester, if you stackmat 4/4 multi I think I'll cry too! 

Chris


----------



## blah (Nov 29, 2009)

I just did a 9:53.44 on tape. But it was a *3/4*  First cube had two flipped edges 

I used scrambles 5 through 8 from this week's forum competition. They were pretty hard


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 29, 2009)

blah
ursigfails. 
just thought I'd let you know.

Ooh. Also. I learned r2 for bigcubes


----------



## blah (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh yeah, that. I gotta change that back


----------



## Daniel Wu (Nov 29, 2009)

I got my first multi over the weekend. It was also my success with M2. 
2/2 and 15? minutes (I didn't time it)


----------



## Micael (Nov 29, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony said:
> ...



That will be a feat. I am only aware of one person that did it (Tim Habermaas):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoX38V-r7eY


----------



## Chuck (Nov 30, 2009)

My first 4x4x4 BLD on Stackmat:
09:15.86, 03:40 memo.
PB by 32 seconds.







But with Maarten's 6:57.73, mine just looks so slow.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 30, 2009)

You guys just get so fast so soon. I'm really impressed by both of you, Chuck and Maarten. Chuck, if you improve as quickly as Maarten did, you'll probably be sub-7 in a few more weeks.

Maarten, I've beaten that only once. By only a few seconds. It's probably safe to say that based on improvement trajectories, you're already better than me. Congratulations - hopefully someday I'll catch up to you again.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 30, 2009)

Chuck said:


> My first 4x4x4 BLD on Stackmat:
> 09:15.86, 03:40 memo.
> PB by 32 seconds.



Stackmat!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 30, 2009)

My first attempt at optimizing center orientation on a 5x5x5 (first scramble in the weekly competition): 16:29.64 (8:37)!!!

I admit I was hoping for better speed, but I was also very nervous - I really didn't want to miss it, and I was probably overly careful on the memorization for that reason. I was shaking as if I were at a competition. 

I was excited when I first looked at the scramble, because the normal orientation only had 4 or 5 center pieces solved, and there was a row of orange pieces just begging to be reoriented. I think it was something like 14 centers solved after orientation, and a 4-move commutator to fix centers.

Very cool. I'll definitely be trying this more often.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 30, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> My first attempt at optimizing center orientation on a 5x5x5 (first scramble in the weekly competition): 16:29.64 (8:37)!!!
> 
> I admit I was hoping for better speed, but I was also very nervous - I really didn't want to miss it, and I was probably overly careful on the memorization for that reason. I was shaking as if I were at a competition.
> 
> ...



Congrats Mike! My first try with this technique on a 5x5x5 was a disaster (see the Failures thread), but I'm not going to give up! You must have found a better orientation than I did! I did the same scramble, but only had 10 centers solved after my orientation  

Will try again soon on the second scramble. Congrats on your success!

Chris


----------



## dbeyer (Nov 30, 2009)

Hmm ... well then ... Congrats to Mike ... 

It feels good to help others succeed.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 30, 2009)

First successful 5x5x5 BLD solve using center optimization! 2nd solve for the weekly competition. The time was not fast for me, 20:51.20, but it was a success! It took 15 seconds to orient the cube, and after doing so I had 14 centers solved (saving me about 3 images). I had a huge memory recall delay during x-centers, probably because I was so nervous to keep everything straight from center orientation, parity, plus I was doing a pickup cycle to skip the forgotten stuff and come back 

Can't wait until this becomes second nature, surely this is the path for me to finally getting a sub-10 5x5x5 BLD!   And again congrats to Mike for schooling me on center optimization right out of the gate! Mike, now I need to catch up to your speed!

--edit--
12:52.55 on the third scramble for this week's competition using center optimization with the initial orientation! After the orientation I had 11 centers solved, optimizing centers on odd cubes ftw!

Ok Mike, let the leap frogging commence Sir 

Chris


----------



## Micael (Nov 30, 2009)

Impressed and challenged by Chester, I decided to try it by myself:
*multiBLD 4/4 in 12:36 (6:55).*
Lets face it: multiBLD is becoming a speed event thanks to the growing competition.

Chris, Mike and others as well: I will join the fun soon, I am learning commutators.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 30, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> 12:52.55 on the third scramble for this week's competition using center optimization with the initial orientation! After the orientation I had 11 centers solved, optimizing centers on odd cubes ftw!
> 
> Ok Mike, let the leap frogging commence Sir



Heh. I know you're out of my league. I just got lucky with the first solve. I think your average on 5x5x5 BLD is now about 2 minutes faster than mine. Which is great from my perspective, since at least I've really closed the gap - I remember when it was about 30 minutes. 

Oh, and I double-checked the first scramble just to be sure, and I was right - it was 4 centers solved without reorienting, and 14 centers solved with reorienting. I did x' y' to reorient and get 14 centers solved. It was an outrageously beneficial scramble for the new technique. Most scrambles aren't that good for it. When I was experimenting this weekend to practice, I was seeing an average of 7 or 8 centers solved without reorienting, and 11 or 12 after reorienting, which is a surprisingly small amount of benefit on average. Still, if it only costs 7 or 8 seconds to check, I suspect it's worth trying, since it really is pretty easy to do.

Chris, on that first scramble, I really do wonder if you just applied everything as either X centers or + centers, meaning for instance that you first solved all the X centers, then applied all of your + center memorization as if they were X centers too. I've really tried, but I can't think of anything else that would explain it.

And Micael, nice try on the multi. You and Chester and Chuck are just way too fast for me. I seem to have hit a brick wall on improving my multi speed - I'm afraid I won't be able to keep up anymore - I just don't know what else to do to improve. I am going to try experimenting with doing less memory refreshing - somehow I need to find a way to make that work.


----------



## Sakarie (Nov 30, 2009)

Just did a 2:12.25 on 3x3, which is the best time I've had since I changed to BH-corner. 

Haven't gained on it compared to my last method Old P, but I'm sure I will soon enough!


----------



## blah (Nov 30, 2009)

Micael said:


> Lets face it: multiBLD is becoming a speed event thanks to the growing competition.


I don't think it is, honestly.

It's just me. I don't think I can do any more than 5 cubes because of my pathetic memo system - what system?  And so I just go for speed for personal satisfaction. In my opinion, anything under 5/5 isn't really a feat no matter how fast it is, just because it isn't THAT hard to try it over and over again, rushing memo everytime, until you get one success. But that's just me.

I wish I was one of those guys who could do 10/10  I just don't have that sort of memory.


----------



## Micael (Nov 30, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> And Micael, nice try on the multi.


Thanks Mike. I did not mention that I needed 8 attempts spread in 3 days, though.

I believe you will do a breakthrough in multi in some time. Based on your big cube times, I guess there are just few details to fix (specific to multi) and then you will suddenly do 15 cubes. I really don't know what you have to do, though.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 1, 2009)

This is a fun scramble: D' U B' F2 D B' D L' B R D' L R2 D2 U' L2 R B' F2 L2 R' U L' B R'

I got 1:14.06, that should tell you how lucky it is. I got it from the regular accomplishment thread. As soon as I looked at it I was like "BLD. now."


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 1, 2009)

Sakarie said:


> Just did a 2:12.25 on 3x3, which is the best time I've had since I changed to BH-corner.
> 
> Haven't gained on it compared to my last method Old P, but I'm sure I will soon enough!



Hey Sakarie, that's great! Hope you like the corner method! Once you get used to BH corners, and it becomes second nature, you'll wonder why you ever used to use anything different 

Chris


----------



## Chuck (Dec 1, 2009)

Micael said:


> Lets face it: multiBLD is becoming a speed event thanks to the growing competition.




Exactly what I feel. It's a matter of speed for me now.
Let's beat the random Chinese guy!


----------



## Slash (Dec 1, 2009)

YEEEEEEEESSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*My First Ever 5x5x5 Rubik's Cube Blindfolded Solve: 46:56.97*
I got a video!!! soon on youtube

Thanks to Mike Hughey, Chris Hardwick, Wickasono Adi(Chuck), Maarten Smit Bernát Balázs(Zava) and Kocza István(Pitzu) for inspiring me!!!!

YEEEEESSSSS it's soooo unbelivable!!!!!!!!

memo: 38:58
Execution(timed with STACKMAT): 8:58.90


woooohoooo!!!


EDIT:
Video uploaded:


----------



## Olivér Perge (Dec 1, 2009)

Congrats!  Amazing result! I guess the time is good too, especially the execution! 

Next job: in competition!  Give István some company!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 1, 2009)

Wow, congratulations, Péter! Your execution speed is nothing short of astonishing! It took me over a year to get that fast at execution. Very very impressive result. (Now go work on memory methods! )


----------



## (X) (Dec 1, 2009)

I just solved my first 3x3 BLD


----------



## Slash (Dec 1, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Wow, congratulations, Péter! Your execution speed is nothing short of astonishing! It took me over a year to get that fast at execution. Very very impressive result. (Now go work on memory methods! )



Thank you, Mike. I think the r2 is what makes my execution that fast. I can solve edges fluently and fast with this method, and I don't have to think about setups. And you're right, I have to work on memorization because the method I use for 4x4 is really bad for 5x5(especially the visual center memorization).


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 1, 2009)

@Peter: Congrats on the 5x5x5 BLD solve! Isn't that cube an especially amazing feeling when you pull off the blindfold to a solved cube? Congrats again!  

@Daniel: congrats on your first success! Welcome to your new addiction


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 1, 2009)

STACKMAT!

Oh, wait, 5x5, right?

Nice job! But don't start practising this, I like my chance to get back in top-3 of Europe again.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 1, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> This is a fun scramble: D' U B' F2 D B' D L' B R D' L R2 D2 U' L2 R B' F2 L2 R' U L' B R'
> 
> I got 1:14.06, that should tell you how lucky it is. I got it from the regular accomplishment thread. As soon as I looked at it I was like "BLD. now."



lol 24.00


----------



## qqwref (Dec 2, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> This is a fun scramble: D' U B' F2 D B' D L' B R D' L R2 D2 U' L2 R B' F2 L2 R' U L' B R'
> 
> I got 1:14.06, that should tell you how lucky it is. I got it from the regular accomplishment thread. As soon as I looked at it I was like "BLD. now."



1:34.47 DNF with two corners twisted  Would have been a pretty crazy lucky BLD PB.


----------



## peterbat (Dec 2, 2009)

Woo, another 4x4 bld success! I scrapped letter pair memo for centers and just went visual, and it took way less time to memo centers. Also, the execution for centers seemed so much more natural. I think I may be able to get the hang of this. 3 minutes off my last time (which isn't saying much, but w/e):

21:11.48, ~10 minutes memo.

I haven't done any attempts since my first success a few weeks ago, so this surprised me a little.

Yay! I think I'll do visual corners and centers from now on, and only use letter pairs for r2 edges.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 2, 2009)

qqwref said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > This is a fun scramble: D' U B' F2 D B' D L' B R D' L R2 D2 U' L2 R B' F2 L2 R' U L' B R'
> ...



1:03.09, kinda disappointed. I really was hoping for sub-1 lucky


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 2, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> This is a fun scramble: D' U B' F2 D B' D L' B R D' L R2 D2 U' L2 R B' F2 L2 R' U L' B R'
> 
> I got 1:14.06, that should tell you how lucky it is. I got it from the regular accomplishment thread. As soon as I looked at it I was like "BLD. now."



Yeah, I got 1:39.38 and felt that that was real slow


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 2, 2009)

I thought I could have my first BLD success, even with such an easy scramble, but unfortunately, I had 4 edges flipped, and 2 corners twisted. This kinda belongs in the failures thread, but it was using ^^^ scramble.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 2, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > This is a fun scramble: D' U B' F2 D B' D L' B R D' L R2 D2 U' L2 R B' F2 L2 R' U L' B R'
> ...



lolwut. xD


----------



## Sakarie (Dec 2, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> This is a fun scramble: D' U B' F2 D B' D L' B R D' L R2 D2 U' L2 R B' F2 L2 R' U L' B R'
> 
> I got 1:14.06, that should tell you how lucky it is. I got it from the regular accomplishment thread. As soon as I looked at it I was like "BLD. now."



Haha, that was almost a silly easy scramble. Unfortunately, I didn't notice that FR (if scrambling as holding) was flipped, so I had a DNF on 1:27.72. My record is 2:05, but I couldn't have counted this even if I made it...



cmhardw said:


> Sakarie said:
> 
> 
> > Just did a 2:12.25 on 3x3, which is the best time I've had since I changed to BH-corner.
> ...



I definitely like it! Solving the corners fast makes me almost not have to memorize them, and I can recall edges much easier since I barely memo the corners!


----------



## mande (Dec 2, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> This is a fun scramble: D' U B' F2 D B' D L' B R D' L R2 D2 U' L2 R B' F2 L2 R' U L' B R'
> 
> I got 1:14.06, that should tell you how lucky it is. I got it from the regular accomplishment thread. As soon as I looked at it I was like "BLD. now."



Oh lol, 1:19:59 (memo ~ 30s). Also I stopped the timer 5 seconds late thinking that maybe I forgot a cycle or something.


----------



## Pitzu (Dec 2, 2009)

Slash said:


> YEEEEEEEESSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *My First Ever 5x5x5 Rubik's Cube Blindfolded Solve: 46:56.97*
> I got a video!!! soon on youtube
> ...



Congrats!  Hopefully on Hungarian Open 2010 we will have a full podium!


----------



## Slash (Dec 2, 2009)

Pitzu said:


> Slash said:
> 
> 
> > YEEEEEEEESSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Hope so this year the 4x4 blind podium was full and it was so great


----------



## KConny (Dec 2, 2009)

4x4BLD: 8:02.78+2  
My second stackmat as well as new PB. Counting five solves I did yesterday and two today I've been sub10 on all of them and an avg of 8:55. And an average of 2.5 pieces wrong.


----------



## Zava (Dec 2, 2009)

Pitzu said:


> Slash said:
> 
> 
> > YEEEEEEEESSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



then you'll either have to train some hungarian guy for 5x5 bld or invite someone to fill the podium as I won't be able 

btw, congrats Péter (this is the 3rd place for saying this  )


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 3, 2009)

I just tried learning BLD 5 days ago, got edges down, and then corners, and so last night I went for a full BLD solve. Camera set up and everything, 1st attempt, and WHAM-O! Success!

The amazing part is the time:
6:17.99.
I think this is amazing for a first attempt and success.

My avatar is a screenshot from my execution for that solve.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 3, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> 1st attempt, and WHAM-O! Success!
> 
> The amazing part is the time:
> 6:17.99.



Congrats on your success, and especially congrats on the time!


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 3, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > 1st attempt, and WHAM-O! Success!
> ...



Thanks you!
There's no feeling like stopping the timer and opening your eyes to a solved cube in front of you. 

--R


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 3, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> I just tried learning BLD 5 days ago, got edges down, and then corners, and so last night I went for a full BLD solve. Camera set up and everything, 1st attempt, and WHAM-O! Success!
> 
> The amazing part is the time:
> 6:17.99.
> ...



WOWOWOWOW. Video now. A guy from Melbourne had (I think it was his first success) at a meetup, in around 4:30. He's tried BLD for quite a while too. He was using Old P, but only T-perm for edges, so he was remembering really long setup moves. I can't wait until I get a blindfold. I've been practising awhile, but not having a bld always puts me off, because I'm trying really hard against my will to keep my eyes shut, I fail at memo.


----------



## Faz (Dec 3, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> because I'm trying really hard against my will to keep my eyes shut..



It's not that hard. Try it!

You could put a towel over, or a jumper, and you could put the cube under a table.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 3, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> He was using Old P, but only T-perm for edges, so he was remembering really long setup moves.



That's not very hard either.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 3, 2009)

Zava said:


> Pitzu said:
> 
> 
> > Slash said:
> ...


Gimme plane ticket >: )


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 3, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> but only T-perm for edges, so he was remembering really long setup moves.



Really long as in three at max. >_>


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 3, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > but only T-perm for edges, so he was remembering really long setup moves.
> ...



Ok then, try solving J-perm using 3 or less setups. The fastest way is M2 D L2 T-perm L2 D' M2.
4 moves. And that isn't the worst.


----------



## Zava (Dec 3, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...



l2 D' L2 Tperm L2 D l2
or even funnier: R2 U' R2


----------



## Faz (Dec 3, 2009)

Try solving J perm using setups?

J perm it...


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 3, 2009)

Zava said:


> l2 D' L2 Tperm L2 D l2
> or even funnier: R2 U' R2



How do either of those work?



fazrulz said:


> Try solving J perm using setups?
> 
> J perm it...


Solving a J-perm with a T-perm, and 3 or less setup moves.


----------



## Zava (Dec 3, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Zava said:
> 
> 
> > l2 D' L2 Tperm L2 D l2
> ...


well.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 3, 2009)

Zava said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Zava said:
> ...



I keep getting a 3-cycle of edges, and I've tried with both Js. B2 L U L' B2 R D' R D R2
What rotations are needed for your setups to work?


----------



## Zava (Dec 3, 2009)

I just found an even better:
4 move setup, but cancels out the last 4 moves of T perm, AMAZING!!!!1+!
itslike: RUR'F' - Tperm - FRU'R'
but you can skip the last 8 turns so its just like
RUR'F'RUR'U'R'FR2U'R'U'
gotta try it!4


----------



## Zava (Dec 3, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Zava said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...



umm..come on..just try it on a solved cube :fp
also we should stop hijacking this thread


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 3, 2009)

I've got my 2nd successful multi-BLD attempt with 2 cubes, and cut off about 3 minutes, down to 9:17,83. I've had a 1/2 with a small mistake in 8:20 or something like that, so I can expect faster times soon.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 3, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...



Whoops, there is one that requires four moves... forgot that people usually don't use the other "T" algorithm that shoots to LU.


----------



## Zava (Dec 3, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Swordsman Kirby said:
> ...



R'd'R'
but: how would you solve the RD edge with 3 move setup?


----------



## Sakarie (Dec 3, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Swordsman Kirby said:
> ...



R2 U R2 T-perm R2 U' R2 makes a J-perm.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 4, 2009)

Zava said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...



That's the one I'm talking about.


----------



## V-te (Dec 4, 2009)

2nd BLD Success! In front of my Cube Club. Strangely, I didn't memo any pieces, I just tapped where they went next, and put on the blindfold, and did it. 
It's strange. Just tap-and-go. Anyone else does something similar?


----------



## Muesli (Dec 4, 2009)

V-te said:


> 2nd BLD Success! In front of my Cube Club. Strangely, I didn't memo any pieces, I just tapped where they went next, and put on the blindfold, and did it.
> It's strange. Just tap-and-go. Anyone else does something similar?


Awesome!


----------



## V-te (Dec 4, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > 2nd BLD Success! In front of my Cube Club. Strangely, I didn't memo any pieces, I just tapped where they went next, and put on the blindfold, and did it.
> ...



So when will you show me an awesome BLD solve? I can't wait


----------



## Muesli (Dec 4, 2009)

V-te said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > V-te said:
> ...


When I get the time. BEFORE CHRISTMAS GOD DAMN YOU BLD GODS!


----------



## yoruichi (Dec 4, 2009)

29.52 non lucky, but not really


----------



## Zava (Dec 4, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Zava said:
> 
> 
> > Swordsman Kirby said:
> ...



/me fails
at first I thought you can't shoot to LU with 3 setup moves:fp


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 4, 2009)

yoruichi said:


> 29.52 non lucky, but not really



O_O


----------



## Chuck (Dec 4, 2009)

yoruichi said:


> 29.52 non lucky, but not really


----------



## Sakarie (Dec 4, 2009)

yoruichi said:


> 29.52 non lucky, but not really



Was it, or wasn't it lucky? Do you have scramble? Or maybe even a video? 

It's great anyway!


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 4, 2009)

I just did my first multi blindfold solve. I solved two 3x3x3 cubes on the first attempt. They took about 36 minutes to memo and solve, (I took my time so I didn't forget).
After I solved the edges for the first cube, I had a parity, I didn't realize until I had already solved 3 corners. So I had to undo the corners and fix the parity...
Then I realize I applied the wrong undo moves, so I had to undo the parity and the wrong undo moves, and then apply the correct ones. After that everything went smoothly.


----------



## yoruichi (Dec 4, 2009)

um yea i have scramble hold on
B2 U2 R' B2 U R' U' D2 L D2 F2 L' B U2 D2 L2 U' F' R U2 L R2 F' U2 R2 


Spoiler



2 edges solved, 2 corners solved 16 move corners for the lol 2 flip edges
so technically non lucky, but not movecount wise i guess


----------



## joey (Dec 4, 2009)

lolyu. still pretty nub time.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 4, 2009)

I got 1:28.61. Yeah, that's about right - I'm about 3 times as slow as you.

Fun scramble.


----------



## joey (Dec 4, 2009)

What's your PB time Mike? (for your own scramble)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 4, 2009)

joey said:


> What's your PB time Mike? (for your own scramble)



It was 1:15.xx - I posted it here sometime a few weeks back. And I got a 1:18 yesterday! So at least I've gotten a little better.


----------



## joey (Dec 4, 2009)

Ah, I think I saw that 1:15.xx but didn't realise it was a PB. Nice 

So, how fast is your memo? Like 30-50?


----------



## Muesli (Dec 5, 2009)

Very nearly did a written edge-only BLD. off by two edges flipped.

I'm hooked already. All I need to do is get this method down then start trying to memo.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 5, 2009)

joey said:


> Ah, I think I saw that 1:15.xx but didn't realise it was a PB. Nice
> 
> So, how fast is your memo? Like 30-50?



Yes, that's pretty much exactly my range. Almost always 30-35 on a sub-1:30 solve.


----------



## joey (Dec 5, 2009)

Mike, I got news for you.

You CAN memo sub-30.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 5, 2009)

joey said:


> Mike, I got news for you.
> 
> You CAN memo sub-30.



Okay; I'll find a chance sometime tonight to go do that, and I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 5, 2009)

joey said:


> Mike, I got news for you.
> 
> You CAN memo sub-30.



I won't speak for Mike here, because obviously only Mike can do that, but how does one ensure that s/he memos sub-30 in such a way that you don't take 10 minutes to *recall*? 

Chris


----------



## joey (Dec 5, 2009)

Good question.
Anwser = turn faster


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 5, 2009)

Joey's actually right, you know. If you turn faster, you can't possibly take 10 minutes to recall. You might wind up with a hopelessly scrambled cube, but you won't take 10 minutes to recall. 

And that's exactly what I think Joey wants me to do, so that's exactly what I'm going to do. I'm going to believe I can beat 30 seconds memo, and so I'm going to beat 30 seconds memo. Then I'm going to solve it as fast as I can. If I get stuck, I'll just make myself unstick. Or I'll take a DNF and try again. And again. I will get a sub-30 memo tonight, for certain. And I'll probably even get a non-DNF one.  (And if it's still a 3-minute solve, at least I'll have my sub-30 memo.)


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 5, 2009)

Go Mike! I'm rooting for you!


----------



## joey (Dec 5, 2009)

Mike.. you just said it all. That's exactly what I mean.. I'm just not as succinct as you!

I'll check this thread tommorow, I hope to see a post from you Mike


----------



## ManasijV (Dec 5, 2009)

yoruichi said:


> um yea i have scramble hold on
> B2 U2 R' B2 U R' U' D2 L D2 F2 L' B U2 D2 L2 U' F' R U2 L R2 F' U2 R2
> 
> 
> ...



1:23.97
I had 24 second memo!!!!! I need to learn M2 for better execution times.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 5, 2009)

Well, I know you won't be satisfied, Joey, and I'm sure you'll say, "Okay now, sub-25!" But I did it - 3 times! (Out of 15 tries.)

The first success was 29 seconds memorization, 4:29. I had a horrible time remembering it, but I forced myself to do it, and I got it. It was great to see it solved.
The second one was 29 seconds memorization, 1:38. That was pretty good - a couple of recall delays made it so slow.
The third one was 29 seconds memorization, 1:33. It was a really good solve - it was a hard scramble with 3 edge cycles and corners that needed twisting, so I'm actually quite happy with it. Probably the fastest I've ever done a scramble that hard for me.

I also had a 28 second memo, 1:36 attempt with a 3-cycle of edges and two corners twisted. I really wanted that one - I was so disappointed. The 3-cycle of edges were due to a mistake I often make when I have to shoot to BD - you'd think I'd eventually learn not to do that! The corners were probably a memo mistake.

Overall, I got 8 DNFs. The DNFs were mostly pretty bad - it's shocking how bad a solve can be when you're rushing memo. My memo was sub-45 on all but one, which was 55 seconds. And about half were sub-35 memo.

I've gotta quit for now, but I will try this again someday. Next time, sub-25 memo!

@Joey: I was just mentioning to Chris the other day that I've missed you pushing me like this - it always seems to help when you do. Thank you.


----------



## joey (Dec 5, 2009)

Mike, I got news for you.

You CAN memo sub-25.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 5, 2009)

joey said:


> Mike, I got news for you.
> 
> You CAN memo sub-25.



I toldja.

But not tonight. Maybe sometime later this weekend.

And thanks again.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 5, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Well, I know you won't be satisfied, Joey, and I'm sure you'll say, "Okay now, sub-25!" But I did it - 3 times! (Out of 15 tries.)



Go Mike!!


----------



## ShadenSmith (Dec 5, 2009)

4/4 *7:56.16* MultiBLD


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 5, 2009)

ShadenSmith said:


> 4/4 *7:56.16* MultiBLD


----------



## ShadenSmith (Dec 5, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > 4/4 *7:56.16* MultiBLD


Chester taught me.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 5, 2009)

ShadenSmith said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > ShadenSmith said:
> ...



Omigosh!

Last I saw, you weren't able to do one in under 2 minutes.

Why didn't I get Chester to teach me while I was there? 

Go Shaden!


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 5, 2009)

ShadenSmith said:


> 4/4 *7:56.16* MultiBLD



2x2s?


----------



## ShadenSmith (Dec 5, 2009)

3x3x3.


----------



## PM 1729 (Dec 5, 2009)

ShadenSmith said:


> 4/4 *7:56.16* MultiBLD



How?Thats really fast.


----------



## martijn_cube (Dec 5, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> This is a fun scramble: D' U B' F2 D B' D L' B R D' L R2 D2 U' L2 R B' F2 L2 R' U L' B R'
> 
> I got 1:14.06, that should tell you how lucky it is. I got it from the regular accomplishment thread. As soon as I looked at it I was like "BLD. now."



I got 1:12.09 on this scramble. could have been sub 1. but still this is very fast for me . fun scramble.


----------



## Micael (Dec 5, 2009)

ShadenSmith said:


> 4/4 *7:56.16* MultiBLD



I am in the process to stackmat a 4/4, but there, you totally beat me. How did you did that (method)? How long the memo? By the way, I am still waiting for a video from Chester stackmating a 4/4.

All right, now do 20 cubes.


----------



## V-te (Dec 6, 2009)

First 3x3 with parity success! 
I didn't time myself, but I estimate it took about half an hour. 
Now to reduce memo time. =)


----------



## aronpm (Dec 6, 2009)

V-te said:


> Memoed 5 cubes, and executed 3!
> 
> The other 2 were fatally scrambled by kids in my school that didn't know what I was doing. Grr...
> 
> That's the most I've ever done so far. I like BLD





V-te said:


> First 3x3 with parity success!
> I didn't time myself, but I estimate it took about half an hour.
> Now to reduce memo time. =)


Wait, what? How much free time do you have at school to spend cubing?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 6, 2009)

5x5 bld in competition (Swedish cube days): 30:01 and 23:47!!


----------



## V-te (Dec 6, 2009)

aronpm said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > Memoed 5 cubes, and executed 3!
> ...



On Friday was history day, and we were in the library the whole day. So I had lots of time. 

Today, I just tried a new memo system and it was fast so it didn't require a lot of time. 

Other than that, I don't have time for BLD. I can't wait till Christmas vacation.


----------



## Zava (Dec 6, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> 5x5 bld in competition (Swedish cube days): 30:01 and 23:47!!




23:47, and two successes in 1 comp?! congrats Mats, that is awesome!


----------



## blah (Dec 6, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > 4/4 *7:56.16* MultiBLD





Mike Hughey said:


> Omigosh!
> 
> Last I saw, you weren't able to do one in under 2 minutes.
> 
> ...





PM 1729 said:


> How?Thats really fast.





Micael said:


> I am in the process to stackmat a 4/4, but there, you totally beat me. How did you did that (method)? How long the memo? By the way, I am still waiting for a video from Chester stackmating a 4/4.
> 
> All right, now do 20 cubes.


That was me


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 6, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> 5x5 bld in competition (Swedish cube days): 30:01 and 23:47!!


Holy ****, that made me lose it. So far my only chance to get back in the top-3 of Europe...


----------



## LarsN (Dec 6, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > 5x5 bld in competition (Swedish cube days): 30:01 and 23:47!!
> ...



Nice job Mats 

We have to fight for that top3 Maarten


----------



## Micael (Dec 6, 2009)

blah said:


> That was me



Lol. Amazing Chester. But seriously, get 20 cubes.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 6, 2009)

blah said:


> That was me


Comforting.  I thought Shaden had suddenly gotten as good as you. A sub-8 4-cube multi would be extremely impressive from someone who has never done a sub-1 single.

In any event, that was incredible. Awesome job, Chester.


----------



## joey (Dec 6, 2009)

Blah, what memo are you using now a days?
I might try do a little bit of multi.

Thinking about: on the fly letter pairs.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 6, 2009)

LarsN said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > MatsBergsten said:
> ...



Yeah, none of us beats Rafal. (Nor Ville if he reappears). But for the rest we can compete with Istvan and each other:

I followed up yesterdays 5BLD with 4BLD today. Had three tries with stackmat (my first)
but did not get the stackmat result. Still I was satisfied with 10:22 and 10:33 (and a dnf).


----------



## blah (Dec 6, 2009)

joey said:


> Blah, what memo are you using now a days?


1. Highly reliable on-the-fly letter sextuples for edges 
2. Ridiculously unreliable visual for corners 
3. Instinct for flipped edges <--- 

The instinct thing is the most retarded thing ever  So I was at Dan's doing another 4-cube attempt, while I was trying to recall the edges on my third cube, I just spontaneously, randomly remembered that I had to flip 2 edges on my first one, so I put the third cube down, went back to the first one, flipped them, and went back  It was so funny.


----------



## Micael (Dec 6, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> 5x5 bld in competition (Swedish cube days): 30:01 and 23:47!!



Very nice!  Nice also for those 4x4x4 BLD. Let us know about the 3x3 BLD event.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 7, 2009)

Micael said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > 5x5 bld in competition (Swedish cube days): 30:01 and 23:47!!
> ...



Thanks, (thanks Zava)
  did you have to ask? That was not so good, 2:39. Multi too was bad 3/5.


----------



## Pitzu (Dec 7, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> LarsN said:
> 
> 
> > trying-to-speedcube... said:
> ...



Congratulations Mats! 
István - the rest


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 7, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> I understand all the concepts for 4x4 BLD, I have a memorisation and solving system figured out. (Still undecided on how to memo centers.)
> 
> Going to attempt a full solve (maybe more) today.!



What happened to 4x4 BLD faz. I clicked on the thread, and it took me back this far. You gave up? Or did you ever have a success? I'll read on. Come on, you pwn at heaps of other events, BLD is your weak spot.


----------



## Forte (Dec 7, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > I understand all the concepts for 4x4 BLD, I have a memorisation and solving system figured out. (Still undecided on how to memo centers.)
> ...



Ya I think so too


----------



## Faz (Dec 7, 2009)

But, my Shinx is now a Luxio Forte! ~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Forte (Dec 7, 2009)

WELL TELL ME WHEN IT'S A ****ING LUXRAY OK?!

Also, success on video (first attempt)


----------



## qqwref (Dec 7, 2009)

I tried a BLD solve today and got a 2:43.97 which might be PB. I should practice this.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 7, 2009)

qqwref said:


> I tried a BLD solve today and got a 2:43.97 which might be PB. I should practice this.



Yes you should.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 7, 2009)

I beat Alex Yu in chess. I was blindfolded (well, not using any boards).
EDIT: oh and this was my first ever BLD chess game.


----------



## yoruichi (Dec 7, 2009)

yea right


----------



## LarsN (Dec 8, 2009)

5x5BLD: 22:53,xx 

Not a PB, but close. The important part is that this was my first solve switching from 3OP corners to BH. I'm working on reducing execution so I figured that would be a logical move. So far so good 

Did you know...
- "I use BH" directly translated to danish means: "I use women undergarments"?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 8, 2009)

LarsN said:


> 5x5BLD: 22:53,xx
> 
> Not a PB, but close. The important part is that this was my first solve switching from 3OP corners to BH. I'm working on reducing execution so I figured that would be a logical move. So far so good
> 
> ...



same in German ^^


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 8, 2009)

Yes said:


> LarsN said:
> 
> 
> > 5x5BLD: 22:53,xx
> ...


And Dutch. European languages are awesome


----------



## KConny (Dec 8, 2009)

4x4BLD: 7:49.75 New PB and first sub8. 

Lars: Same in Swedish.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 8, 2009)

KConny said:


> 4x4BLD: 7:49.75 New PB and first sub8.
> 
> Lars: Same in Swedish.



Nice Daniel!! You're getting out of reach!


----------



## Faz (Dec 9, 2009)

Did some bld.

DNF(1:40.66)[2 flipped edges, and 3 cycle wrong way], 
DNF(2:04.03)[4 edges and some corners], 
DNF(2:04.74)[H perm + 3 edges], 
DNF(1:44.51)[fail], 
DNF(1:43.53)[fail], 
DNF(1:58.68)[2 flipped edges], 
2:37.07, 
DNF(2:07.66), 
(1:49.54), 
DNF(1:52.36)[2 corners 4 edges]
(DNF(2:29.66)[fail]),
2:04.56

25% success.

I will beat that tonight.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 9, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Did some bld.
> 2:37.07,
> (1:49.54),
> 2:04.56
> ...



Uh oh, faz is working on BLD. That's scary. 

Nice job!


----------



## shelley (Dec 9, 2009)

5x5 BLD (without fumbling this time!) 23:04 personal best


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 9, 2009)

shelley said:


> 5x5 BLD (without fumbling this time!) 23:04 personal best



Nice Shelley! Kinda addicting isn't it?  No worries on the fumble, back when I averaged about 45 minutes per solve I finished a solve and was off by an inner m layer quarter turn. I had accidently pulled the inner slice along with one of of the other inner slices when doing the parity alg. :s That situation was so memorable it's my DQ image (disqualified). We've all had some kind of solve like that on the bigger cubes! 

Chris


----------



## Faz (Dec 9, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Did some bld.
> ...



My memo is reaaaaally slow. Like sup minute. I have trouble memoing CP visually, and I don't really want to do numbers or anything.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 9, 2009)

I had a 2:28.34


----------



## Chuck (Dec 9, 2009)

shelley said:


> 5x5 BLD (without fumbling this time!) 23:04 personal best




So fast!


----------



## Faz (Dec 9, 2009)

Spoke to Hai Yan Zhuang in #rubik


----------



## Sakarie (Dec 9, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Spoke to Hai Yan Zhuang in #rubik



Gosh, what an accomplishment!!

Did you talk him into writing down and publish all of his algorithms?


----------



## Faz (Dec 9, 2009)

No, he came in there to discuss something else.  but he did tell us his times.


----------



## Slash (Dec 10, 2009)

multi BLD success FINALLY!!!
5/5 in *33:58.83* It's better than my best 4/4:O:OWFT???:O
1st and 5th scrambles are kinda easy...

1. R2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 R2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 B' U2 L U' B U2 B D L
2. U' B2 L2 D' U' B2 D2 R2 B2 U' L' R2 B L D F R B D2 L F2
3. D2 B2 R2 D F2 D' B2 L2 R' D' R B U' R2 F2 D F L U2 R'
4. U B2 L2 F2 U' B2 L2 D U' R F2 R F' R F D2 R D' U F
5. B2 D B2 R2 U2 B2 U L2 F2 L B' D U' R' B' U2 B' D2 B D L2


----------



## Sakarie (Dec 10, 2009)

Changed method for x-centers, to commutators with easy setups and fixed buffer. Felt great to make the 4x4 bld succesfully on the first try (with that method).

Time was 18:20, not great, not very bad.


----------



## Faz (Dec 10, 2009)

1:50.56,
1:55.68,
DNF(2:08.55)[fail],
1:53.09,
1:50.43, 
DNF(1:45.48)[3 edgezzz],
DNF(2:08.17)[3 twisted corners..],
2:57.40, 
DNF(2:12.27)
DNF(2:49.52), 
DNF(2:44.70)[6 edges],
DNF(2:44.48)[3 corners]

5/12. Started off very well. The ending was just depressing.

I aim for 7 or higher tomorrow.


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 10, 2009)

last friday I got my first sub-2 on 3x3BLD, with 1:55,19. Quite a mile stone. 

Unfortunately I got 3 dnfs in the weekends competition.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 10, 2009)

Gunnar said:


> last friday I got my first sub-2 on 3x3BLD, with 1:55,19. Quite a mile stone.
> 
> Unfortunately I got 3 dnfs in the weekends competition.



Congrats on your sub-2 solve Gunnar! That is quite a milestone! Don't worry about the competitions DNFs, any practice in BLD is *always* good practice! Good luck for your BLD solves at your next competition!

Chris


----------



## Chuck (Dec 11, 2009)

*Multi BLD 13/13* in 54:23.95 (28:51.26) on video.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 11, 2009)

Chuck said:


> *Multi BLD 13/13* in 54:23.95 (28:51.26) on video.



Nice Chuck! That's very fast! That would be like doing three 5x5x5's and one 3x3x3 for me (sub-hour no less)! 

Chris


----------



## Faz (Dec 11, 2009)

1. 1:15.26 D' B L D F' R L' B' D U2 R2 L2 F2 U' F' B2 L2 B R D R2 B R2 B2 U 

     

Easy CP visual memo. 

Edges were memoed fast, and co was 2 sunes.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 11, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> 1. 1:15.26 D' B L D F' R L' B' D U2 R2 L2 F2 U' F' B2 L2 B R D R2 B R2 B2 U
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Faz, that's crazy dude! Didn't you only recently go sub-2? Or were you just getting "back in shape?"


----------



## blah (Dec 11, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> 1. 1:15.26 D' B L D F' R L' B' D U2 R2 L2 F2 U' F' B2 L2 B R D R2 B R2 B2 U
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poison.


----------



## ManasijV (Dec 11, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > 1. 1:15.26 D' B L D F' R L' B' D U2 R2 L2 F2 U' F' B2 L2 B R D R2 B R2 B2 U
> ...



He also said his memo itself was sup 1


----------



## blah (Dec 11, 2009)

ManasijV said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...


Please exercise a little thought before posting nonsensical comments.


----------



## ManasijV (Dec 11, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...



Blah please exercise a little thought before posting nonsensical comments.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 11, 2009)

ManasijV said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



That's average memo time. This would have been faster. Very unlikely sup minute, almost impossible considering end time.


----------



## Faz (Dec 11, 2009)

Lol It was fairly fast edge memo. 20 seconds or so. CP was easy, just 2 sunes or antisunes, I forget. And CP was just 2 3 cycles, but it was very easy to see visually  

My CP memo is really bad, like 20-30 seconds usually. I gotta get some sort of system.

And the memo for that solve was sub 40 seconds I think.


----------



## ManasijV (Dec 11, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> ManasijV said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...



I responded to Chris. I never said the 1:15 solve had sup minute memo.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 11, 2009)

flooom gave me a ridiculous scramble from this thread (D' U B' F2 D B' D L' B R D' L R2 D2 U' L2 R B' F2 L2 R' U L' B R').

I got a 1:40.46 on it XD I'm obviously not gonna count it as my PB because it was really lucky, but it's cool to see a time like that anyway.


----------



## Sakarie (Dec 11, 2009)

Finally beat my personal 4x4 record since two months, with 16:28.15. It's notna very good time, but I haven't practised it very much. Still, it's a success, but I hope I can lower it even more.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 11, 2009)

Sakarie said:


> Finally beat my personal 4x4 record since two months, with 16:28.15. It's notna very good time, but I haven't practised it very much. Still, it's a success, but I hope I can lower it even more.



Nice Arvid! But don't practise too much like Daniel did


----------



## KConny (Dec 11, 2009)

Good job Arvid! Keep up the practise.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 11, 2009)

(30,98), 39,53, 34,66, 33,97, (40,97) = 36.05 I'm back!


----------



## Shortey (Dec 11, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> (30,98), 39,53, 34,66, 33,97, (40,97) = 36.05 I'm back!



Hell no. =P


----------



## PM 1729 (Dec 11, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> (30,98), 39,53, 34,66, 33,97, (40,97) = 36.05 I'm back!



Nooo...
You're amazing.Incredible .


----------



## Micael (Dec 11, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> (30,98), 39,53, 34,66, 33,97, (40,97) = 36.05 I'm back!



INCREDIBLE


----------



## joey (Dec 11, 2009)

THEmazing.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 11, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> (30,98), 39,53, 34,66, 33,97, (40,97) = 36.05 I'm back!


Wat.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 11, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> (30,98), 39,53, 34,66, 33,97, (40,97) = 36.05 I'm back!


Looking good - now I want to see it in a competition!

And yes, I mean I want to see an average of 5 like this. So that means you need to do it during a speedsolving round - HaiYan Zhuang style.


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 11, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Gunnar said:
> 
> 
> > last friday I got my first sub-2 on 3x3BLD, with 1:55,19. Quite a mile stone.
> ...



Thanks, Chris!

I try to get better at memorizing by speeding through it, so I get DNFs at 3 out of 4 practice solve or something like that. I'm gonna switch from visual/3OP to images/old Pochmann for corners so I will go back to 3-4 minutes solve for a while, but it will help me in the long run.

/Gunnar


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 11, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> (30,98), 39,53, 34,66, 33,97, (40,97) = 36.05 I'm back!



A small Hooray!


----------



## Micael (Dec 11, 2009)

F.P. said:


> Ok, I'm finally done with this:
> 
> 50/50; another 5 hours wasted.
> 
> ...




All right, I finally see this post. (I was extremely curious about F.P. signature). This totally astonishes me.

What about the split (memorization vs. solving time)?


----------



## tim (Dec 11, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> (30,98), 39,53, 34,66, 33,97, (40,97) = 36.05 I'm back!



BAMM!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 11, 2009)

Micael said:


> All right, I finally see this post. (I was extremely curious about F.P. signature). This totally astonishes me.


It happened a long time ago, and it still astonishes me too.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 11, 2009)

Ville's back!

Ville, let's see some big cubes too! We gotta know what the physical human limit is for big cubes blind! That way us regular humans will have a goal to strive for 

Chris


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 11, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Ville's back!
> 
> Ville, let's see some big cubes too! We gotta know what the physical human limit is for big cubes blind! That way us regular humans will have a goal to strive for
> 
> Chris



So you're not satisfied with his current unofficial records on speedcubing.com?

4x4x4 BLD: 3:26.39
5x5x5 BLD: 7:51.56

I'd say he's already given us a lot to shoot for, thank you very much!

(But I know he has a sub-3 4x4x4 BLD in him.)


----------



## KConny (Dec 11, 2009)

I got a 4x4BLD on video:


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 12, 2009)

KConny said:


> I got a 4x4BLD on video:



Nice solve. What's with the turning of the whole cube upside down 
several times during edge solving?

It was nice of you to let me borrow the NR until your next comp.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 12, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > Ville's back!
> ...



First he needs to get bigcubes that actually function.


----------



## KConny (Dec 12, 2009)

Mats: It's a bad habit that's stuck with me from the start of 4x4BLD solving. It's for solving the BU, DB and UF edges. I do x2 and then F' D R F D' to flip the UB edge pair. I use the same alg for 3x3. So instead of leaning an new way I've just kept rotating the cube. 

In hind sight this was a pretty nice solve, considering the 30 second pause between centers and edges.


----------



## ManasijV (Dec 12, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> (30,98), 39,53, 34,66, 33,97, (40,97) = 36.05 I'm back!



Wow!! :O


----------



## zaub3rfr4g (Dec 12, 2009)

first 4/4 ever


----------



## martijn_cube (Dec 12, 2009)

my first podium finish in competition. And new official PB. I got second place, and i'm the one on the left


----------



## Cuber3 (Dec 13, 2009)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I finally did the cube (3x3) BLD!!!!!!!!

43:37, 35:05 memo. Approximately.

6th attempt, with parity, and using Old Pochmann - except for a little bit where it was easier to use a commutator (corner orientation) .


----------



## LarsN (Dec 13, 2009)

Congrats Cuber3 

It's the best feeling to have completed a BLD solve for the first time


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 13, 2009)

2/2 5:40.67 

I'm getting faster, I really hope to stackmat a 3/3 sometime


----------



## TMOY (Dec 13, 2009)

martijn_cube said:


> my first podium finish in competition. And new official PB. I got second place, and i'm the one on the left



I'm the one on the right 
New official PB for me too, and it's the first time I get all successful solves in competition.


----------



## ianini (Dec 13, 2009)

TMOY said:


> martijn_cube said:
> 
> 
> > my first podium finish in competition. And new official PB. I got second place, and i'm the one on the left
> ...


I love Erik's face in the podium picture.


----------



## Carson (Dec 14, 2009)

Maybe not the best success ever, but for me it's pretty good.

Edges only: 5:02.78.

This was after about 10 straight edge only fails.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 14, 2009)

Cuber3 said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I finally did the cube (3x3) BLD!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Congrats. Get that below 5 minutes by January.


----------



## Truncator (Dec 15, 2009)

*YES!*    

8:11.48 (4:08.99)

First 3x3 BLD (or any BLD) solve ever!   

Yaaaaaaaay! ^__^


----------



## shelley (Dec 15, 2009)

Personal bests in 3x3 and 4x4 BLD at Utah Open last Saturday.
3x3 - 1:14.9x
4x4 - 11:41.00

Failed at 5x5, but doing it first was a smart choice as it made 4x4 seem so easy in comparison. Also, I gave up my spot in the OH final to do my 4x4 BLD solve. _Totally_ worth it.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Dec 15, 2009)

shelley said:


> Personal bests in 3x3 and 4x4 BLD at Utah Open last Saturday.
> 3x3 - 1:14.9x
> 4x4 - 11:41.00



Wow! That's impressive! Nice job Shelley!  (You beat István too! )


----------



## Sakarie (Dec 15, 2009)

New unofficial personal best at 4x4, 11:42.60!

I beat my record three days ago (16 something), but I knew I could do better. But I didn't expect this much, since this is also the fastest time I've ever had.


----------



## joey (Dec 15, 2009)

Woah Shellie, nice job!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 15, 2009)

Sakarie said:


> New unofficial personal best at 4x4, 11:42.60!
> 
> I beat my record three days ago (16 something), but I knew I could do better. But I didn't expect this much, since this is also the fastest time I've ever had.



Very nice Arvid! I feel your breath.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 16, 2009)

Finally, I ended my DNF streak for 3x3x3 BLD. On Sunday, I started doing my memo quicker and not reviewing it, because I wanted to drop my times. As a result, I've had 28 DNFs since then. And finally, I got a success! It was 2:41.77, which is my successful PB by about 1:20. It's even faster than my fastest DNF.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 19, 2009)

Weekly competition 51 - 3x3BLD

1:42.68, 1:48.97, 1:26.15


----------



## V-te (Dec 19, 2009)

Did 2 [3x3] BLD solves in a row today! (in public)
Both sub 30 mins. (We had one hour in class, solved it once, and the kids scrambled it and I did it again.) With 10 minutes to spare!


----------



## SimonWestlund (Dec 20, 2009)

Yesterday I got a 1:48 3x3 BLD solve! It was my first sub 2 

Today I got this average of 5:

1:55.28, 2:41.39, 2:20.24, 2:13.38, 2:28.34

=2:20.65 average of 5.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 20, 2009)

13:07.90 5x5


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 20, 2009)

I guess Mike was right about 5x5BLD being the easiest world record to be broken now...


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 20, 2009)

V-te said:


> Did 2 [3x3] BLD solves in a row today! (in public)
> Both sub 30 mins. (We had one hour in class, solved it once, and the kids scrambled it and I did it again.) With 10 minutes to spare!



Felt nice I gather. It's something special solving in public!



SimonWestlund said:


> Yesterday I got a 1:48 3x3 BLD solve! It was my first sub 2
> 
> Today I got this average of 5:
> 
> ...



Very nice Simon!! And impressing with five in a row without dnf!



trying-to-speedcube... said:


> I guess Mike was right about 5x5BLD being the easiest world record to be broken now...



Yes, I think so to. But you say *was*? Is it already broken???


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 20, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > I guess Mike *was* right about 5x5BLD being the easiest world record to be broken *now*...
> ...



And I also say *now*. I was talking in past tense because it was a few days ago when he said that 

Oh, and 32:06 5x5BLD, actually a failure because it's such a bad time, but I cba to open another thread for that.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 20, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> 13:07.90 5x5



Very good. I'm not surprised, though. You're better than me now - I've never done that well.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 21, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > 13:07.90 5x5
> ...



Turn speed, and only turn speed.  I'm almost certain your memorization is still faster than mine.


----------



## Zava (Dec 21, 2009)

recently I didn't have a pc so on a boring saturday morning I thought why not try 10 cubes multi bld?
result: 10/10 in 51:33 +2 (on the 2nd cube lol ) memo time was 35:35
exec took this long because I had recall delays, also I did the 6th cube's edges on the 5th (then realised at corners that the cube in my hand turns different than cube 6- JSK clone) so I had to backtrack it, lots of time wasted on that :/
now I think I can definitely do the NR. only had to get rid of the stupid cube rotation mistakes when taking up a new cube


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 21, 2009)

Zava said:


> only had to get rid of the stupid cube rotation mistakes when taking up a new cube



That's a very strange mistake to be making.


----------



## Zava (Dec 21, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Zava said:
> 
> 
> > only had to get rid of the stupid cube rotation mistakes when taking up a new cube
> ...



also a very stupid one (to miss a podium  )
I dont know why but I tend to take up cubes with a y/y'. at galanta open my 4x4 bld ended with blue centers in front of me (I hold it as white-U orange-F) at hungarian open the guy who did 7/7 (nr and in the lead before my second attempt) told me that he watched me on the second one and I took up like 2 cubes with a y/y' (result: 4/7) not to mention worlds  
maybe this was because there was too much space between the cubes (so they had space to move), and sometipes I pushed them accidentally with my arms. on this 10/10 attempt the cubes were in two 1x5 blocks, so no way of rotating them accidentally


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 21, 2009)

Zava said:


> On this 10/10 attempt the cubes were in two 1x5 blocks, so no way of rotating them accidentally


I always keep my cubes packed tightly together like this, to avoid just such a problem.

Very nice job on your 10/10! Congratulations!


----------



## Pitzu (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice job Zava! Congratulations! Go for NR!
P. S.: Baz' meg!


----------



## Slash (Dec 21, 2009)

Pitzu said:


> Nice job Zava! Congratulations! Go for NR!
> P. S.: Baz' meg!




Congrats Zava!!!
P.S.: csatlakoztam az előttem szólóhoz


----------



## Zava (Dec 21, 2009)

Pitzu said:


> Nice job Zava! Congratulations! Go for NR!
> P. S.: Baz' meg!



yeah, that's what I'm practising for  maybe I'll try 12 in this year, practising with a lot of cubes helps getting faster on smaller attempts (I'll stick with 7 in competition yet, I want you to have a shot with 9/9 NR  )
p.s.: kérlek ne használj trágár kifejezéseket!


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 22, 2009)

2/2 in 1:40.91!! My first sub2 heh. Memo was 36s.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 22, 2009)

WAT


----------



## martijn_cube (Dec 22, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 2/2 in 1:40.91!! My first sub2 heh. Memo was 36s.



damn , thats insane. Congrats.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 22, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 2/2 in 1:40.91!! My first sub2 heh. Memo was 36s.



That's fast.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 22, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Ville Seppänen said:
> 
> 
> > 2/2 in 1:40.91!! My first sub2 heh. Memo was 36s.
> ...



That's fast.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 22, 2009)

Sub 2:30 BLD! 
2:17.19


----------



## Anthony (Dec 22, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > Ville Seppänen said:
> ...



That's fast.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 22, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Swordsman Kirby said:
> ...



That's fast. Quotetree.


----------



## Micael (Dec 22, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...


That's EXTREMELY fast.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 22, 2009)

1:18, 1:29, 1:34, 1:46, 1:22, DNF, DNF, 1:34, DNF, 1:24, 1:17, DNF.

Decent.
First 12 solves in a couple weeks and I got my first sub 1:20s.
Maybe I should start practicing BLD again.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 22, 2009)

Anthony said:


> 1:18, 1:29, 1:34, 1:46, 1:22, DNF, DNF, 1:34, DNF, 1:24, 1:17, DNF.
> 
> Decent.
> First 12 solves in a couple weeks and I got my first sub 1:20s.
> Maybe I should start practicing BLD again.



Oops - this is exactly what Chester Lian did right before he suddenly got totally awesome. It feels like déjà vu.

Looking forward to seeing you regularly hitting sub-1 in the next few weeks, Anthony!


----------



## Anthony (Dec 22, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > 1:18, 1:29, 1:34, 1:46, 1:22, DNF, DNF, 1:34, DNF, 1:24, 1:17, DNF.
> ...



I'm not so sure if I'll ever be fast enough to get regular sub 1s, but I think you just gave me the motivation to try, Mike.  I have 2 weeks of Christmas break left, we'll see what happens. Chances are I'll either go BLD crazy and at least improve somewhat, or I'll be lazy and stick to 3x3 speed.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 22, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony said:
> ...



I suspect Chester thought the same thing; he gave up on BLD for about a year, then suddenly came back, got times very much like yours above, then practiced for a couple of weeks and all of a sudden he was hitting sub-1 pretty much every day. Anyway, good luck! I hope it happens to me someday (maybe a few years from now, but someday...).


----------



## SimonWestlund (Dec 23, 2009)

YES!! 

I just got my first successful 4x4 BLD solve 

It was my third try ever! The first try was earlier today!! 

First try was off by 6 pieces, seconds was off by 7 pieces and third was solved!! 

The time was 21:14!! 

It was the second scramble for weekly competition #51.

I forgot to check the memo-time. I hope I remember to check it sometime. I think it was around 13-14 minutes memo but I'm not sure.


----------



## Faz (Dec 23, 2009)

Wow!

Go Simon!
I may do an attempt later on (probably not, knowing me)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 23, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> YES!!
> 
> I just got my first successful 4x4 BLD solve
> 
> The time was 21:14!!



Wow, Simon, congratulations! Very nice first time!


----------



## Slash (Dec 23, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> YES!!
> 
> I just got my first successful 4x4 BLD solve
> 
> ...



HOLY ****!!!!
nice time!!! and congratulations of course


----------



## SimonWestlund (Dec 23, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> SimonWestlund said:
> 
> 
> > YES!!
> ...



Thanks! I really thought it would take a lot longer to get a successful solve!



Slash said:


> HOLY ****!!!!
> nice time!!! and congratulations of course



Thank you!!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 23, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



The probabilities are against you Mike  
Just because of the simple fact that you cannot give up BLD a year


----------



## SimonWestlund (Dec 23, 2009)

Sub 20!! 

*4x4 BLD: 19:32*

Third scramble for weekly competition #51.

I had 6 centers solved, 1 corner solved and 3 edges solved I think 

Memo was 13:03


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 23, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> Sub 20!!
> *4x4 BLD: 19:32*



Wow, what an improvement for one day!!

And it seems Maarten is right


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 23, 2009)

4:39.75 yay!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 23, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> 4:39.75 yay!



??? 4x4x4?


----------



## joey (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah, Tim's was 4x4.


I really wanna try 4x4, but I find it hard to focus for such a long time.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 23, 2009)

joey said:


> Yeah, Tim's was 4x4.
> 
> 
> I really wanna try 4x4, but I find it hard to focus for such a long time.



I really wanna get better at 4x4x4, but I find it hard to focus for such a short time. 

And Tim, VERY nice job! I knew you could be really good at this if you actually tried.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 23, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, Tim's was 4x4.
> ...



Still don't have the consistency for even a 20% success rate, though. It took probably 15 or so DNFs until I got that (5x5 as well). Hopefully I'll have a higher success rate before DC.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 23, 2009)

Wow Tim that's amazing! My hat is off sir!

Chris


----------



## Muesli (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 24, 2009)

Orange cube... is orange.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 24, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Orange cube... is orange.


Orange cube=awesome.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 25, 2009)

1:59.50 BLD+OH. This is kind of a lame event, though.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 25, 2009)

Yesterday (one day after starting to learn BLD) I got my first corners BLD success  Time was 3:54, which I guess is quite decent for my first day I am into corners BLD.

And the next try I attempted edges BLD  Aaaaand: Success  In 5:17 

Whole BLD-solve soon!


----------



## joey (Dec 25, 2009)

BLD + OH or BLD OH?


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Dec 25, 2009)

Yes said:


> Yesterday (one day after starting to learn BLD) I got my first corners BLD success  Time was 3:54, which I guess is quite decent for my first day I am into corners BLD.
> 
> And the next try I attempted edges BLD  Aaaaand: Success  In 5:17
> 
> Whole BLD-solve soon!



You are one LUCKY dude. i spent a few months, first 3OP, then old pochmann then M2/old pochmann only did i have success probably i learnt during my exam year, i dunno, but i had literally HUNDREDS of failed solves


----------



## V-te (Dec 26, 2009)

3x3 BLD: 20:39.42 My memo was in the 17 mins and execution was 3 mins. I wasn't sure if I was off at the end so I made it a +2 

I need to memo faster!!! I would be happy even if I could get a sub 10. Someone please help?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 26, 2009)

joey said:


> BLD + OH or BLD OH?



BLD OH. No, that doesn't mean there was a blindfold covering my hand.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 26, 2009)

V-te said:


> 3x3 BLD: 20:39.42 My memo was in the 17 mins and execution was 3 mins. I wasn't sure if I was off at the end so I made it a +2
> 
> I need to memo faster!!! I would be happy even if I could get a sub 10. Someone please help?



Was this your first? Congratulations!

Two main roads to get better. The first and most obvious, practise. Every solve you attempt will make you better, whether you dnf or not. Secondly, find the type of memorizing that suits you best. It is very individual. 
Pure visual memo. 
Roman rooms or travels.
Pictures associated with cubies or pair of cubies.
Letters or letter pairs, either the letters themselves or the sound of them
Letters making sentences or predefined words.

See the memo thread.


----------



## V-te (Dec 26, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3 BLD: 20:39.42 My memo was in the 17 mins and execution was 3 mins. I wasn't sure if I was off at the end so I made it a +2
> ...



Thanks Mat,
My first was a long time ago at 1:30.wx.yz
I have really improved since I changed memo systems, but it looks like it's not good enough. I have seen other cubers have their first attempts much faster than my averages. I currently associate a letter with an edge, and then think of an image/action that goes with the letters. For corners I do some visual and some images as well. I will continue practicing nevertheless.


----------



## mande (Dec 26, 2009)

I performed a successful BLD solve in front of my friends (about 10 of them). All of them were freaked out after the solve.
Next day I had to do it in front of like 150 people (most of them older guys, only about 10 of my age group), DNF . It was only one 3 cycle of edges off though , and I got a tremendous response after the solve .


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 26, 2009)

mande said:


> I performed a successful BLD solve in front of my friends (about 10 of them). All of them were freaked out after the solve.
> Next day I had to do it in front of like 150 people (most of them older guys, only about 10 of my age group), DNF . It was only one 3 cycle of edges off though , and I got a tremendous response after the solve .



Nice to do it in front of non cubers.

And you should throw in a DNF once in a while, so people don't think it is too easy  
An almost success, even if it is a DNF still shows that you are capable of doing it.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 27, 2009)

5x5x5 BLD done by reorienting the cube: 13:43.52 [7:00 memorization].

Not quite my PB, but very close, and done with reorienting. And I'm quite sure I wouldn't have done this well without reorienting - it left me with just 2 locations for + centers and 3 locations for X centers, which is really easy for a 5x5x5 BLD. It was just an x2 to reorient, which helped me find the alternate orientation quickly.

This solve is likely to keep me reorienting for a while - it felt pretty good to get this one!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 27, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> 5x5x5 BLD done by reorienting the cube: 13:43.52 [7:00 memorization].
> 
> Not quite my PB, but very close, and done with reorienting. And I'm quite sure I wouldn't have done this well without reorienting - it left me with just 2 locations for + centers and 3 locations for X centers, which is really easy for a 5x5x5 BLD. It was just an x2 to reorient, which helped me find the alternate orientation quickly.
> 
> This solve is likely to keep me reorienting for a while - it felt pretty good to get this one!



Nice, though I do not understand your description:


> it left me with just 2 locations for + centers and 3 locations for X centers


. You cannot mean that you by reorienting solved all but 2+ & 3x. And not the opposite either.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 27, 2009)

How many targets are there per location?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 27, 2009)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!!!!!!
YES! YES YES YES!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Finally! On my 12th try or so....

Success! My fastest time ever including DNFs, first time sub-9:

8:17.38 

And I even filmed it! I am unbelievable happy right now!!!!!

Scramble: B' D' U' R F U R2 F' D U2 R' D2 L R2 D' R' F D B L2 D U' L2 R2 B


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 27, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Nice, though I do not understand your description:
> 
> 
> > it left me with just 2 locations for + centers and 3 locations for X centers
> ...





trying-to-speedcube... said:


> How many targets are there per location?



I actually overloaded this one a little, to take advantage. I did my usual 3 images per location for + centers, so a total of 13 pieces if I remember correctly, and then I used 4 images per location on the first 2 locations for X centers, and had 2 pieces left over. So it wasn't all that lucky of a scramble (although it was quite good!), but it did mean fewer locations to recall, which seemed to make the memorization go quicker.


----------



## Chuck (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes said:


> YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!!!!!!
> YES! YES YES YES!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Congratulations!!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 27, 2009)

Chuck said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!!!!!!
> ...



Thank you, sir! 
You are one of my idols!
Good luck on your next Multi BLD of 16 cubes!


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 27, 2009)

Yess, I just succeeded in my first Multi-BLD! 
2/2 in 10:39!! Used the Weekly Comp scrambles
My second attempt at multi BLD!


----------



## LarsN (Dec 27, 2009)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> Yess, I just succeeded in my first Multi-BLD!
> 2/2 in 10:39!! Used the Weekly Comp scrambles
> My second attempt at multi BLD!



Congratulations 

That's a pretty good time. What's your best single time?


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 27, 2009)

My best single is 2:17 with a pretty lucky scramble-3 edges and 2 corners solved.
On a normal scramble my PB is 2:49. This one took longer(~7 mins memo) because I use plain old letters for edges and visual corners


----------



## Muesli (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes said:


> YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!!!!!!
> YES! YES YES YES!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Finally! On my 12th try or so....
> ...


Very, very nice.


----------



## dbax0999 (Dec 27, 2009)

Started picking up BLD again on a plane ride home from Costa Rica. Got pretty close to a 3x3 BLD success ~6:00.

And: I understand commutators for 4x4 centers  I still need to figure out how to do the memo. I'm thinking letter pairs. Any suggestions?


----------



## V-te (Dec 28, 2009)

2 3x3 BLDs today. 

#1 at BK, probably about 15 mins total
#2 I was going for multi, but decided on just one. Memo was 8:12 and execution was 3 mins, so about 11 mins total. I'm getting faster. Yay! =p


----------



## LarsN (Dec 28, 2009)

Did 5x5BLD: 20:50.65 

I really want that sub20 solve...

Dropped using BH for cornes (back to 3OP) instead I'm forcing myself to speed up execution. This one was sub8 min execution.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 28, 2009)

Wow, Lars - very fast!

I have one to report too - it's only 3 seconds better than my previous best, but it is still a new PB, and it's my first success in 2 months (after 8 DNFs in a row ), so I'm pretty happy about it:

7x7x7 BLD: 48:26.20 [24:46 memorization]

It was the fifth 7x7x7 scramble in the weekly competition. I reoriented, but still wound up with only 27 centers solved (if I counted correctly), so it was not a very lucky scramble at all. I probably spent too long memorizing, but as a result the memorization was more secure than it's been for me on a 7x7x7 in a long time. I was moving as fast as I could through most of the solve, although I did get a little stuck when I came to recalling the inner wings. I switched to the outer wings and came back to them later, though, so it probably only slowed me down a few seconds.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 28, 2009)

1 Wow, Lars!
2 Wow, Mike!
3 Good night.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 29, 2009)

What?!
My previous PB was 7:14.00.

Now I got 4:54.66 

sub-5! That is...... strange.


----------



## Micael (Dec 29, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Wow, Lars - very fast!
> 
> I have one to report too - it's only 3 seconds better than my previous best, but it is still a new PB, and it's my first success in 2 months (after 8 DNFs in a row ), so I'm pretty happy about it:
> 
> ...



Oh!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 29, 2009)

Yeeehaa!  That is how BLD gives me joy 
I want extra slow on the memo of edges to avoid DNFs by tiny, tiny mistakes.

A few examples of today:
- 3 times 2 flipped corners
- 2 times 2-flipped edges
- and a huuuge amount by 3 edge / 3 corner cycles

But here it is:
My 4 Success today and 8th success in general (I had my first successfull BLD solve only 3 days ago!)

4:41.62 R' L2 D F2 L2 R2 F2 U2 F' L2 D2 U2 R' U F2 B' R2 D' R F2 U L U' R' L2 

Second sub-5, previous PB was 4:54.66 
I LOVE SEEING A SOLVED CUBE WHEN REMOVING THE BLINDFOLD! <3


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 29, 2009)

First attempt at 4x4x4BLD. SUCCESS! 33:01.74 (18:30.06). Commutator centres (thanks Chris H!) learnt last week and r2 for edges (thanks Erik!) learnt yesterday. Usual 3x3x3 method (3OP) for corners. I tried BLD centres a few times and only succeeded 1 out of 4. Never tried BLD edges before but went for the whole cube and got it! Not sure whether my method consisting of memorizing numbers from 1-24 for edges is a good one...!


----------



## Olivér Perge (Dec 29, 2009)

kinch2002 said:


> Commutator *edges* (thanks Chris H!) learnt last week and r2 for edges (thanks Erik!) learnt yesterday. Usual 3x3x3 method (3OP) for corners.



Centers, right? Anyway, congratulations!  Nice to get it on the first try!



Yes said:


> I LOVE SEEING A SOLVED CUBE WHEN REMOVING THE BLINDFOLD! <3



That's the spirit!


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 29, 2009)

Olivér Perge said:


> kinch2002 said:
> 
> 
> > Commutator *edges* (thanks Chris H!) learnt last week and r2 for edges (thanks Erik!) learnt yesterday. Usual 3x3x3 method (3OP) for corners.
> ...



Yep...centres - edited! Thanks. Seeing as no-one from the UK has managed it in competition (although Jude got rather close in Bristol) I thought I might as well try.


----------



## LarsN (Dec 30, 2009)

5x5x5BLD: 19:21.13 

That finished my 2009 goal 

2010: 7x7x7BLD and sub15 5x5x5BLD


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 30, 2009)

LarsN said:


> 5x5x5BLD: 19:21.13
> 
> That finished my 2009 goal
> 
> 2010: 7x7x7BLD and sub15 5x5x5BLD



Wow again! Make that goal happen in competition and you'll get a WR!
(as I am sure you know )

And how will you memo the 7x7? Pure visual again?


----------



## LarsN (Dec 30, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> LarsN said:
> 
> 
> > 5x5x5BLD: 19:21.13
> ...



I'm practising for Danish Open in late february I will have two tries of 5x5x5BLD there. I would be extremely happy to get a sub20 in that competetion.

I'm sticking with visual memo. My first (and only attempt so far) went well with visual and I think most of my mistakes were execution mistakes (I need to get used to those oblique(?) centers


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 30, 2009)

2nd attempt at 4x4x4BLD and another success! 26:25.08 (13:59.78). This isn't so difficult after all!


----------



## Sakarie (Dec 30, 2009)

LarsN said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > LarsN said:
> ...



You probably mean T-centers, since it's those that doesn't exist on 4x4, but on 5x.

Danish Open will be great! Let's hope for a lot of 5x5 bld successes!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 31, 2009)

He was talking about 7x7.


----------



## Sakarie (Dec 31, 2009)

Oh, stupid me!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 31, 2009)

Destroyed my old BLD PB again!!!
And first sub-4 
After 8 days of BLD 

First attempt today

3:49.76 U R U' B F2 U2 B' F2 L2 D2 R2 D L2 D U' L R B U' F2 R' U2 L' D2 U2 

Very ordinary solve actually  Totally non-lucky


----------



## Carson (Dec 31, 2009)

Yes said:


> Destroyed my old BLD PB again!!!
> And first sub-4
> After 8 days of BLD
> 
> ...



I'm jealous...


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 1, 2010)

Success at 5x5x5BLD! Only 2 days after finishing learning (and getting a success at) 4x4x4BLD. Pretty much everything is the same apart from that I had to learn M2 last night for the centre edge bits (not sure of their real name). It's the quickest I've ever completed a New Year's Aim (2am in UK)


----------



## zosomaniac (Jan 1, 2010)

*hurray. 1st solve of the new year.*

3x3x3 BLD: 5:08.11

dont really do BLD.
Thanks to mande for teaching me BLD


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 1, 2010)

5:17 4x4BLD and 45.16 3x3BLD to start the new year.


----------



## mande (Jan 1, 2010)

zosomaniac said:


> 3x3x3 BLD: 5:08.11
> 
> dont really do BLD.
> Thanks to mande for teaching me BLD



You are welcome.

Its not really an accomplishment, but I got a 3:17 BLD solve after 2 DNFs. Well, at least a success...


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 1, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Success at 5x5x5BLD! Only 2 days after finishing learning (and getting a success at) 4x4x4BLD. Pretty much everything is the same apart from that I had to learn M2 last night for the centre edge bits (not sure of their real name). It's the quickest I've ever completed a New Year's Aim (2am in UK)



Congratulations! That was speedy development. 

So it is 6x6 BLD Sunday and 7x7 BLD Tuesday then  ?


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 1, 2010)

I think I'm right in saying that once I've done 4 and 5 BLD I can (theoretically) do any size? The main problem with 6 and 7 is that that my memo will take so long...I'm using letters only now but it takes me ages to figure out what position is which letter because I have literally no experience at using the system! I guess that comes with practice. I decided on my letter scheme for 5x5x5 during memo, which explains why my memo was 42 minutes (luckily my seat is nice and comfortable). I might try 6 and 7 just to get the (unofficial) record of quickest development from 4-7BLD


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jan 1, 2010)

Do 2x2s count? I did a 2x2 BLD in 46.53 seconds. First try with old pochmann method.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 1, 2010)

Today I suddenly went from a 3:30 average to sub 3 

2:45.55,2:45.69,2:13.83,DNF, DNF,2:22.76,DNF,2:38.00

The 2:13 is my PB  The DNFs are 2:54, 2:54 and 2:27 respectively, 2:27 had 2 flipped edges, the other 2 were 3 corner cycles.
Wow =D


----------



## TMOY (Jan 1, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Success at 5x5x5BLD! Only 2 days after finishing learning (and getting a success at) 4x4x4BLD. Pretty much everything is the same apart from that I had to learn M2 last night for the centre edge bits (not sure of their real name). It's the quickest I've ever completed a New Year's Aim (2am in UK)


Congratulations ! For the midges, I'm still using 3OP, it works well but you have to be careful about the algs you use (and during my own attempt I wasn't careful enough which partly explains my DNF: I was right in using only niklaas-like commutators but I accidentally mesed up orientation). For the corners + midges parity I simply did my usual alg for 3^3 and then corrected the wings.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 1, 2010)

I did think about using 3OP for midges but couldn't figure out how to use the algs (I was doing U perms) without messing up everything else! Can you link me to some niklaas comms? I can't find them anywhere! I also plan on doing corner+midge parity that way when it comes up, using (Rr)2 (Ff)2 U2 r2 U2 (Ff)2 (Rr)2 to correct FU and BU wings. Good luck in your next attempt...and hopefully see you at the French Open.


----------



## TMOY (Jan 1, 2010)

The principle of niklaas for midgfes is exactly the same as for other type of pieces. For example: L' U M2 U' L U M2 U' 3-cycles the LF, LU and DB midges. F2 M2 D' L2 D M2 D' L2 D F2 is a lockwise U-perm for midges only.
The good thing is that those algs are supercube-safe, which allows to perform midges before centers (assuming you use supercube-safe orientation algs too).
See you at French Open too.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 1, 2010)

I did it! 

2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5 relay: 48:35.76 (30:16 memo)!!!!

My goal for 2010 has been accomplished


----------



## Zava (Jan 1, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> I did it!
> 
> 2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5 relay: 48:35.76 (30:16 memo)!!!!
> 
> My goal for 2010 has been accomplished



woow, nice one Maarten!

my part:
I got a lovely new blindfold from a friend of mine, she sewed it herself -> I decided to start the new year with blindfolded sovles, using that one  it went like:
DNF, DNF, DNF, 1:00.27 (ended at like 58 but after pulling off the blindfold I saw the stack running) 46.08, 52.38, 59.22, 1:04.59, 1:00.77, 1:07.97, 52.65, 1:01.81, 1:03.88, 1:03.50, DNF (POP during solving the last edge, would have been an 1:10) 45.66 DNF (~58, just messup)

best avg 12: 59.29, best avg5: 57.29. 
I don't know what happened, I haven't practised in ages and I'm definitely not this good. I'd even be very happy if I did an ~15 seconds slower official single than this avg12


----------



## Micael (Jan 1, 2010)

Wow, so many nice accomplishments today! That is inspiring, sound like I will try something huge today...


----------



## beingforitself (Jan 1, 2010)

First recorded 3x3x3 blindfold solve ever (by coincidence it also happens to fall on New Years):

13:08.15 (about 8 memo)

Methods: Old Pochmann + one edge orientation algorithm for solving, tapping for memorization.

Started the day off with two fairly close DNFs (15 and 17 minutes respectively).

My first actual blindfolded solve was 11 days ago, and was probably in the 30-40 minute range. Have done around 15 solves (maybe 30% success rate) before today.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 1, 2010)

Some very impressive times from people so far this year - looks like it's going to be a good year for BLD!



trying-to-speedcube... said:


> I did it!
> 
> 2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5 relay: 48:35.76 (30:16 memo)!!!!
> 
> My goal for 2010 has been accomplished



Wow - that's amazing! I remember my best time was nowhere near that good. I should try it again sometime, though - I've gotten better since then.

I still haven't had time to do my first solve of the year yet - I'll try it tonight.


----------



## Carson (Jan 2, 2010)

First ever BLD success!!!! 8:54.63


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations Carson


----------



## LarsN (Jan 2, 2010)

Carson said:


> First ever BLD success!!!! 8:54.63



Yeah, good job Carson 


I got my first succes with the new method for "orienting" the middle centers on the 5x5. 19:51.xx  I'm gonna stick with this, even though I'm avoiding parity cases so far.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 2, 2010)

new 3x3 BLD PB:

3:28.61

My goal was to get 4 successes out of 10 tries... I already got it after 6 attempts 

I will finish later:

4:28.00, 3:50.57, 3:20.73, DNF, DNF, 3:59.85

Also new single PB.


----------



## LarsN (Jan 2, 2010)

On the train going home from work:

5x5x5BLD: 15:23.66  (memo was 8 min something)

I LOVE the new center preorienting trick


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 2, 2010)

GOGOGOGO SUB-15


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 2, 2010)

LarsN said:


> On the train going home from work:
> 
> 5x5x5BLD: 15:23.66  (memo was 8 min something)
> 
> I LOVE the new center preorienting trick



Wow - one second off the world record! Nice!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 3, 2010)

My first (Mini)relay!!

2x2+3x3 BLD:

7:22.96

Now I try multi BLD


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 3, 2010)

4x4x4 BLD: 6:43.68 [3:22]

Second scramble on the weekly competition. Unfortunately, this can't count as my personal best - it was lucky. A very nice scramble - everyone should try it. I suspect Chris could break his world record time with it. Ville might sub-3 it. 

And Lars, was your solve the first 5x5x5 BLD from this week's competition? It had an amazing preorient opportunity! Unfortunately, I did it right after I woke up when I was still half asleep, and I also had a pop and had to feel around on the floor for a while to find the piece. I still got a 19 minute successful solve on it.


----------



## LarsN (Jan 3, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> 4x4x4 BLD: 6:43.68 [3:22]
> 
> Second scramble on the weekly competition. Unfortunately, this can't count as my personal best - it was lucky. A very nice scramble - everyone should try it. I suspect Chris could break his world record time with it. Ville might sub-3 it.
> 
> And Lars, was your solve the first 5x5x5 BLD from this week's competition? It had an amazing preorient opportunity! Unfortunately, I did it right after I woke up when I was still half asleep, and I also had a pop and had to feel around on the floor for a while to find the piece. I still got a 19 minute successful solve on it.



Nice job on the 4x4  I haven't had a sub10 yet.

No, my 15:23 wasn't from the weekly, but I'll try it now.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 3, 2010)

LarsN said:


> On the train going home from work:
> 
> 5x5x5BLD: 15:23.66  (memo was 8 min something)
> 
> I LOVE the new center preorienting trick



Wow, it is amazing how fast you make progress. 
As I said, do it in next competition!
(I also like the centre reorienting trick, succeeded twice now.
Alas the first had three corners wrong, the second had some +-centres ).

And wow Mike too .


----------



## dbax0999 (Jan 3, 2010)

I finally got a 3x3 success after about 15 failures.  time was 6:25.xx
I want to try and get more consistent with 3x3 before I attempt 4x4 BLD. And for some reason I always mess up on corners


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 4, 2010)

9:11.51  (not what you think it is)


----------



## Kian (Jan 4, 2010)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> 9:11.51  (not what you think it is)



5x5?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 4, 2010)

3x3WF, fo sho.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 4, 2010)

Kian said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > 9:11.51  (not what you think it is)
> ...



I said, "not what you think it is."


----------



## peterbat (Jan 4, 2010)

Sub-3 average of 5 (3x3 bld):

Average of 5: 2:32.01
1. 2:30.03 F' D2 B' R2 U' B D2 F' D' B' L2 U2 L' R' F2 R U' F R F R2 L F B2 R2 
2. 2:27.46 B' F R2 D R F2 L' F2 L' F2 B2 U2 F' B U' R2 L' B U R2 B' D' F L' R2 
3. (2:24.68) U2 R2 L2 B' R L' U2 F D2 L R D F2 R2 U' L' D' U' F U L2 U' B' D' B2 
4. 2:38.54 B L2 U2 R' L U' L R B' R F2 L2 U D2 L' R2 B' U' L U2 D' B2 F' L2 U2 
5. (2:47.06) R2 D2 B2 U' F' B2 R2 F2 R' U F2 R2 U L' D2 L' D2 F' U2 D2 F2 D2 F2 U R' 

No DNFs! I think that's my best average of 5 without any DNFs.

Also, this belongs in failures, but it's an accomplishment for me all the same: 1:41 DNF, off by a Y-perm. Would have been my first sub-2.


----------



## martijn_cube (Jan 4, 2010)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> 9:11.51  (not what you think it is)



4/4?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 5, 2010)

martijn_cube said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > 9:11.51  (not what you think it is)
> ...



Warmer...


----------



## martijn_cube (Jan 5, 2010)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> martijn_cube said:
> 
> 
> > Swordsman Kirby said:
> ...



5/5 would just be sick. so i guess 3/3


----------



## Forte (Jan 5, 2010)

martijn_cube said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > martijn_cube said:
> ...



2/2 4x4?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 5, 2010)

Forte said:


> martijn_cube said:
> 
> 
> > Swordsman Kirby said:
> ...



Doubly-false.


----------



## Toad (Jan 5, 2010)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > martijn_cube said:
> ...



Megaminx??


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 5, 2010)

Multi with feet?


----------



## cookingfat (Jan 5, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Multi with feet?



single 3x3 with feet? (i thought 4x4 wf would be too insane)

I remember he did it once in about 16 mins.


----------



## Micael (Jan 5, 2010)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> 9:11.51  (not what you think it is)



4x4x4 multiBLD 2/2 ?

-----------
Edit: well, after thinking again, that sound almost impossible


----------



## Kian (Jan 5, 2010)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Swordsman Kirby said:
> ...



Hmm, so what do I not think...

2-4 relay?


----------



## Micael (Jan 5, 2010)

Kian said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > Kian said:
> ...



Oh yea, the relay... I would guess it is it.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 5, 2010)

B2 U L' R D2 U2 F' R2 U' R2 D2 B L' F' R' B2 F2 D' U2 R L' D' B2 L' D2 

2:24.80

first sub-3


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 5, 2010)

Kian said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > Kian said:
> ...



It doesn't work when you already know the answer!


----------



## beingforitself (Jan 5, 2010)

first [quasi-]successful average of 5 for 3x3:

8:04.32, 7:59.10, (6:43.74), 10:44.27, (DNF(11:20.98)) = 8:55.90

dnf had 2 corners twisted

sub-5 here i come


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 6, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> 4x4x4 BLD: 6:43.68 [3:22]
> Second scramble on the weekly competition. Unfortunately, this can't count as my personal best - it was lucky. A very nice scramble - everyone should try it.



Thanks for motivating me to get on with the weekly comp! I did that scramble and got 17:51.80 (my previous PB was 22:xx.xx). Lifetime success is now 5 out of 8. By the way, how do you define lucky? I guess number of pieces already in place, so for that one i think it was 10 centres and 2 edges or something like that.


----------



## Micael (Jan 6, 2010)

Yes!!! After hard times and disappointments with BLD last few weeks, I am very happy to post here :

5x5x5 BLD in 45:28 [23:02]

Second attempt, first success. I am closed to master 4x4x4 BLD now so the only new thing is + centers, but they were quite easy to figure out.

I managed the parity for middle edges by solving two "wing sets" at the wrong place so that I solved them at the end with a T perm. I would like to know a better way though...


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 6, 2010)

Micael said:


> I managed the parity for middle edges by solving two "wing sets" at the wrong place so that I solved them at the end with a T perm. I would like to know a better way though...



Congrats on the success! I feel privileged that my first (and only) attempt at 5x5x5BLD was a success (despite it taking 1:05). I'm no expert but my plan is that I solve all wings in place and then set up for any PLL that swaps the 2 tredges (wings and midges) and 2 corners. That leaves me with 2 wing sets to swap, which I did with: Rw2 Fw2 U2 r2 U2 Fw2 Rw2. This swaps the wings on the FU and BU edges


----------



## Micael (Jan 6, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> I'm no expert but my plan is that I solve all wings in place and then set up for any PLL that swaps the 2 tredges (wings and midges) and 2 corners. That leaves me with 2 wing sets to swap, which I did with: *Rw2 Fw2 U2 r2 U2 Fw2 Rw2*. This swaps the wings on the FU and BU edges



Wow, thanks. I will use it.


----------



## Micael (Jan 6, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Micael said:
> 
> 
> > I managed the parity for middle edges by solving two "wing sets" at the wrong place so that I solved them at the end with a T perm. I would like to know a better way though...
> ...



What!!!??? You succeed at the very first attempt? Man, I wonder how many human did this feat! I am aware of Stefan "The Great" Pochmann (actually, he did more: it did it officially), but no one more. Congrat! Keep going.

------
Edit: Well, I consider myselft as quite privileged (and a bit lucky) to succeed at the second attempt. However, for all the effort and pain I experienced with the 4x4x4 BLD (I need like 20 attempts) I think I deserved that feat.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 6, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > 4x4x4 BLD: 6:43.68 [3:22]
> ...



I define lucky as > 20% of the pieces solved. I forget what this one was, but I think it was something like 13 pieces solved - maybe 10 centers and 3 edges? That sounds right to me. And of course, that requires you finding the correct orientation. Since your number is so close to mine, I bet we found the same orientation. Nice job!

And Micael, good job on the 5x5x5! I got it right on my third try, so you did better than me. And much faster. I was somewhere around an hour on my first one.


----------



## blah (Jan 6, 2010)

9/10 multiBLD in an hour. I don't know what the time was, but it was pretty close to an hour, so I just think of it as 59:59.99.

Freestyle corners, M2 edges. Memorization was under 25 minutes, didn't refresh anything at all. I solved the cubes in reverse order.

I didn't mis-memo anything or mis-execute anything, so I'm happy about that  All that happened was I forgot six letters for edges. Spent about 5 minutes doing nothing just trying to recall them, then gave up.

My turning speed for this attempt was probably under 0.5 tps 

The best part: Of the 200 corners and edges, less than 5 were solved. And every single cube had more than one cycle for edges  Talk about being unlucky...


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 6, 2010)

Micael said:


> Yes!!! 5x5x5 BLD in 45:28 [23:02]



Congratulations!!


----------



## Micael (Jan 6, 2010)

blah said:


> 9/10 multiBLD in an hour.



I knew you was going to try something like that soon. 25 min is very fast memo, you can do 35min for 10/10 soon I am pretty sure.


----------



## LarsN (Jan 6, 2010)

Micael said:


> 5x5x5 BLD in 45:28 [23:02]
> 
> Second attempt, first success. I am closed to master 4x4x4 BLD now so the only new thing is + centers, but they were quite easy to figure out.



Impressive 

I had some 20+ attempts before I got my first. Now that I think of it, I'm amazed that I didn't give up


----------



## Micael (Jan 6, 2010)

LarsN said:


> Impressive
> 
> I had some 20+ attempts before I got my first. Now that I think of it, I'm amazed that I didn't give up



Thanks. I needed about 20 attempts for the 4x4x4.


----------



## Micael (Jan 6, 2010)

Just feel to post again:
4x4x4 BLD in 13:44 [5:10]

Now I love big cubes BLD . It tooks like 2 months for the work to paid off. 4x4x4 was a very big step for me, but I feel that it will be faster now to learn bigger cubes. I have followed this thread for a while and saw all those big cube results. I am glad to finally join the fun.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 6, 2010)

Close to PB, new memo PB.

4x4BLD (First scramble of the weekly): 7:06.11 (2:57!!!!)

Yeah, I failed execution. 2 30 seconds recall delays...


----------



## LarsN (Jan 6, 2010)

Wow, crazy fast Maarten 

I forgot, which memo method do you use?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 6, 2010)

blah said:


> 9/10 multiBLD in an hour. I don't know what the time was, but it was pretty close to an hour, so I just think of it as 59:59.99.
> 
> Freestyle corners, M2 edges. Memorization was under 25 minutes, didn't refresh anything at all. I solved the cubes in reverse order.



I don't understand. With a 25 minute memorization, at your speed, you should have been done in 35 minutes total. Add 5 minutes for your big memory pause and giving up, and it still should have been 40 minutes. Was it just lots of little recall delays? If so, these will go down, fast, if you practice. I would imagine you should have no problem with 16/16 or so once you get your memorization technique down.



trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Close to PB, new memo PB.
> 
> 4x4BLD (First scramble of the weekly): 7:06.11 (2:57!!!!)
> 
> Yeah, I failed execution. 2 30 seconds recall delays...



Awesome! And that wasn't even the easy scramble. Wait until you try the second one!

Already you're better than me.  It's so hard to keep up with you talented young cubers.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 6, 2010)

Never mind, Mike. Tried the second one.

6:14.42 (2:41)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 6, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Never mind, Mike. Tried the second one.
> 
> 6:14.42 (2:41)



See, I told you so! Now you have a faster best time than me. But it doesn't count because it's lucky. 

You need to work on your execution. You were actually a little slower than me there - you beat me on memorization time.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 6, 2010)

Grrrr.... 

But my nonlucky PB is still faster than yours too, right? (6:57)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 6, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Grrrr....
> 
> But my nonlucky PB is still faster than yours too, right? (6:57)



I don't think so - I've had another sub-7 that was faster than that and non-lucky, I think, although I'd have to go looking for it to find it. But of course, with your times, it's only a matter of time until you beat me. Maybe that third scramble? 

Edit: I found it: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=247891#post247891.

Now you have something to shoot for.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 6, 2010)

Nope, 7:22.00 DNF, 3 edges and 2 centers. Still a nice time though


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 6, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Nope, 7:22.00 DNF, 3 edges and 2 centers. Still a nice time though



Indeed. Congratulations!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 6, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Never mind, Mike. Tried the second one.
> 
> 6:14.42 (2:41)



You are a marvel!! Nice!
I wonder where you are (cubewise) in half a year or so.
This is already Ville-class. Only Chris's Chattahoochee 
is left . 

It is only one record that you cannot reach 
(at least not in another 45 years or so )


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jan 6, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 2/2 in 1:40.91!! My first sub2 heh. Memo was 36s.



Please make videos of your awesome solves.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jan 6, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > Never mind, Mike. Tried the second one.
> ...



I had heard that Ville has done a 3:26 4x4x4 BLD


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 6, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > Never mind, Mike. Tried the second one.
> ...


Oldest BLD solver?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 6, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > trying-to-speedcube... said:
> ...



Yeah, that's the one. And Mats will probably keep it from you a lot longer than that. (At least 20 more years, surely!)

And yeah Mats, he's Ville-class in terms of official solves, but unofficially, he has a long way to go. But he is showing the talent for it - I wouldn't be surprised to see occasional Ville-like times in a few more months. The memorization times are astounding!


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 6, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> 6:14.42 (2:41)



Wow. I do my centres memo in the time you do the whole memo


----------



## blah (Jan 6, 2010)

@Mike: Freestyle corners made memo so much easier, but I take forever for execution.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 6, 2010)

blah said:


> @Mike: Freestyle corners made memo so much easier, but I take forever for execution.


Oh. That explains it. You should just go ahead and learn BH corners (or BH-like corners, optimized for speed, like Haiyan). It wouldn't take you long to learn it, and then execution would be blindingly fast. And memo would be basically the same as freestyle.

Think about it - I can do 2x2x2 BLD in about 30 seconds average. Surely you'd be sub-15!


----------



## blah (Jan 7, 2010)

8/10 multiBLD in ~40 minutes. 24 minutes for memo.

This is the first time I tried refreshing my memory after every 5 cubes. Both refreshments took about 1 to 2 minutes each - which pretty much cut my execution time by A LOT 

History of 10 cube attempts: 5, 9, 7, 8. Still going for 100%


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 7, 2010)

4x4x4BLD: 15:30.50 (7:18.02). Now done 10 attempts with 6 successes. I'm still lacking in centre commutator speed


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 8, 2010)

Yay, first sub 5 minute 3x3x3 BLD solve.
Check out my new signiture


----------



## Carson (Jan 10, 2010)

2nd ever 3x3 success: 9:53.83. This was slower than my previous success which was an 8:xx... but oh well. I memo'd most of the edges wrong and had to go back and "remomo" most of them, and then did the same thing with the corners. If not for the mistakes, this would have been much faster.

I had two very close solves tonight also. One was off by a three cycle of edges and the other was only off by two edges.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 10, 2010)

New PB 3x3BLD: 54.44

On vid!!!!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 10, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> New PB 3x3BLD: 54.44
> 
> On vid!!!!



Applause! (I hope it wasn't in the weeklies


----------



## Zava (Jan 10, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> New PB 3x3BLD: 54.44
> 
> On vid!!!!



congrats Maarten!
I also got a nice one on vid, 47.75  maybe I should start practising seriously again


----------



## Pitzu (Jan 11, 2010)

I've just had a look at 3x3 BLD World Rankings:
73 Mike Hughey 1:46.63 USA Thankscubing 2009
Péter Trombitás 1:46.63 Hungary Hungarian Open 2009

Mike! Slash! Are you proud of each other?!


----------



## martijn_cube (Jan 11, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> New PB 3x3BLD: 54.44
> 
> On vid!!!!



How are you able to do this. I never have such huge drops. Easy scramble?
The other day you almost had the same time as me.
And why isn't the vid in here jet?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 11, 2010)

Pitzu said:


> I've just had a look at 3x3 BLD World Rankings:
> 73 Mike Hughey 1:46.63 USA Thankscubing 2009
> Péter Trombitás 1:46.63 Hungary Hungarian Open 2009
> 
> Mike! Slash! Are you proud of each other?!



Well of course I'm proud of him! He couldn't have matched a better time.


----------



## Slash (Jan 11, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Pitzu said:
> 
> 
> > I've just had a look at 3x3 BLD World Rankings:
> ...



Wow, I haven't seen it before
Mike, tell me if you beat this time, and I'll try to match this time(so please do a solve under the Hungarian NR)
and I'm looking forward to match your 4x4, 5x5 and multi BLD results)


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 11, 2010)

I got 4 failed blind solves all from setup mistakes and having to add random letters to my stories, you can only improve from DNF'S


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 12, 2010)

I did FMC blind this week, and got a success! Read about it here: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=305177#post305177


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 12, 2010)

Woooo!!! New PB! Normal scramble =D
2:20.00	F' U2 B F D L' D U F2 L R B U' B' D' R D U2 R' B F R D2 U2 R

__________________________________________________

You should first read this post 

YESYESYESYESYES!!! Yes, I Can!!!
Finally I got my first successfull BLD avg5! 

*Average: 3:45.96
1.	2:32.75	D2 U2 R2 U' B' L R B2 F' D F2 L2 R' B2 R2 F' D' L2 R' D' U2 R' B' L' R'
2.	3:32.71	B F D B U' B2 D' U B F' U' L' R D U L2 R B2 F' L' U2 L' R' B F
3.	(2:20.00)	F' U2 B F D L' D U F2 L R B U' B' D' R D U2 R' B F R D2 U2 R
4.	(DNF)	R2 D2 U L D2 L' D' R2 D U' R D2 U L2 R U2 L R2 B' L' R B' U' F2 U2
5.	5:12.43	B' D' U' B' D2 U2 L' D B L B2 L2 R B F' D2 U' F' D F' R' F D U' L2*

At the last solve, I guessed, whether one edge was flipped or solved - I guessed flipped and it happened, that I was right  Finally I have a bit of luck


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 12, 2010)

Yes said:


> Finally I got my first successfull BLD avg5!


Congratulations - I know it's a great feeling!

It's been a lackluster year for BLD for me so far (up until now), so I'm really happy with this one:

*6x6x6 BLD: 28:20.54 [13:14]!!!!!!!!*

I finally met my goal on 6x6x6 BLD - sub-30!   

It was the first scramble for 6x6x6 in the weekly competition 2010-02. A pretty easy scramble (pretty obvious how to orient it, I thought), and then the corners were really easy. I actually had 2 pops. The first one I actually never let the pieces get out of the puzzle - an oblique was twisted, and I managed to twist it back without losing my place. On the second one, I caught it before the pieces came out, but in the process of trying to fix it, an oblique came out, which was nice, because the outer X center next to it was twisted, and that gave me room to untwist it. I was really afraid I might pop a middle piece out while I was doing it, though, so it took a while. Then I got the oblique back in and kept going.

I couldn't believe how fast the memorization went - it was just one amazingly easy image group to remember after another one - I love it when the images fit together well like that. And the solving was probably about as fast as I dare ever go with a 6x6x6.

(Now I have to work on my other goal: 7x7x7 BLD sub-45. I'm still pretty far from that one.)


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 12, 2010)

WAT


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 12, 2010)

Mike Hughey;305441
[B said:


> 6x6x6 BLD: 28:20.54 [13:14]!!!!!!!![/B]



Totally astounding!!! I normally memo a 5x5 in that time.


----------



## Tyrannous (Jan 12, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > Finally I got my first successfull BLD avg5!
> ...



*hugs mike* Hey! lmao, sorry had to be done, but yeah amazing time, you match my time for a 7x7 non blind xD


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 13, 2010)

Nice one Mike! And yes I agree *hugs Mike* "Hey Mike! Howdy partner!" 

Chris


----------



## Chuck (Jan 13, 2010)

Amazing, Mike! 
It's literally as fast as my 5x5x5 BLD...!


----------



## blah (Jan 13, 2010)

*Hugs Mike* "Hey Mike! Howdy partner!"


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 13, 2010)

1:01.18 BLD...so close! 1 solved edge and 2 flipped corners..using M2/Old Pochmann

I reaaallly wanna learn to freestyle corners...how to start?


----------



## joey (Jan 13, 2010)

Mike,
Wow.


----------



## Micael (Jan 13, 2010)

Wow Mike! And with pops! Sounds like an UWR.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 13, 2010)

Micael said:


> Wow Mike! And with pops! Sounds like an UWR.



As he had the old one this must be a new


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 13, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> Micael said:
> 
> 
> > Wow Mike! And with pops! Sounds like an UWR.
> ...



Yes, I believe it is the UWR. I had the UWR on speedcubing.com the whole time it was being kept up, and I haven't heard of anyone else beating it. Of course, the primary reason for that is that Ville and Rafal haven't tried it yet. 

Still, I'm so happy with this time that I suspect even Ville might require 2 or 3 tries to beat it, unlike the 7x7x7 BLD record (where I still have yet to beat his first attempt ).


----------



## joey (Jan 13, 2010)

First success that is, not attempt 

Shall I make him do 6x6 this weekend?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 13, 2010)

In Aachen!!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 13, 2010)

joey said:


> First success that is, not attempt


Really? I didn't realize - I thought his first 7x7x7 BLD attempt was a success. So he's human?   



joey said:


> Shall I make him do 6x6 this weekend?


Sure, why not - it'll give me a new goal to shoot for when he blows my time out of the water.



Yes said:


> In Aachen!!


Oh, yeah - that would work. Let's see it, Ville!


----------



## Micael (Jan 13, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > First success that is, not attempt
> ...



I also thought that. I checked and it turns out that I missed read "fifth" in "First success, fifth attempt":fp


----------



## blah (Jan 13, 2010)

10/12 multiBLD in 53:33.


----------



## Sakarie (Jan 14, 2010)

Micael said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > joey said:
> ...



But Istvan made it the very first try! But not that fast...


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 14, 2010)

blah said:


> 10/12 multiBLD in 53:33.



wtf you're awesome


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 14, 2010)

(2:49.33), 3:05.19, 3:01.38, (DNF), 2:55.91 = 3:00.84

AWESOME!!! My 2nd avg5 ever and beating my old pb avg5 by 45 seconds =D
First 5 solves of today


----------



## Micael (Jan 14, 2010)

blah said:


> 10/12 multiBLD in 53:33.



I can see what you aim for...


----------



## blah (Jan 14, 2010)

Micael said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > 10/12 multiBLD in 53:33.
> ...


Really? What?  I can't even see what I'm aiming for


----------



## Micael (Jan 14, 2010)

blah said:


> Micael said:
> 
> 
> > blah said:
> ...



WR, that is...

Edit: well, your progression was quite fast, so I understand you did not think about it yet, but I believe it will come up in your mind now


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 14, 2010)

blah said:


> 10/12 multiBLD in 53:33.


Chester is awesome.



Sakarie said:


> Micael said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...


István is awesome.


----------



## KConny (Jan 15, 2010)

I've been doing some 5x5BLD the last couple of days. Never gotten a success. But I got 28,24,21 minutes with not a whole lot wrong. And just now I got 17:10 with 5 centers off, two + and three x. Memo was 7 mins. When I do get my first success I hope it's sub 20.


----------



## Zava (Jan 15, 2010)

Slash said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Pitzu said:
> ...



nowai, you just go for the bigcubes NRs and have a nice fight with István, leave alone 3x3bld events for me 

practising multi a bit: 
7/7 in 19:10 (11:56)
wow. just wow. the last attempt with 10 cubes definitely helped in decreasing the memo time. I had a half minute delay on the 5th cubes cormer memo, excluding that recall was just perfect. I refreshed once after 3 cube, and after 6, both went perfectly on first try. I'm so going to do 7/7 in my next competition and start going for 10!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 15, 2010)

Zava said:


> practising multi a bit:
> 7/7 in 19:10 (11:56)
> wow. just wow. the last attempt with 10 cubes definitely helped in decreasing the memo time. I had a half minute delay on the 5th cubes cormer memo, excluding that recall was just perfect. I refreshed once after 3 cube, and after 6, both went perfectly on first try. I'm so going to do 7/7 in my next competition and start going for 10!



That is so good. (I just tried seven too, but in 58 minutes, that's a difference )
(and I got only four )


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 15, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> Zava said:
> 
> 
> > practising multi a bit:
> ...



I agree with you, Zava. wow. just wow. That's fast enough that if you can get it to scale, you could eventually go for 20! I just did 4 in that time this week. Certainly the WR is very much within your reach.


----------



## Micael (Jan 15, 2010)

Zava said:


> practising multi a bit:
> 7/7 in 19:10 (11:56)
> wow. just wow.



Wow. Just wow.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 15, 2010)

Zava said:


> practising multi *a bit*:
> 7/7 in 19:10 (11:56)



Amazing. Must require more than a bit of practise. I can do a whole 3 cubes in that time at the moment


----------



## Zava (Jan 15, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > Zava said:
> ...



thanks everyone but Mike I'm sure I can't go for WR. some reasons:
-for me it's impossible to get it to scale. multi bld for me is not a linear thing, I don't have a constant for time/cube. for 3/3 it's like 1:30-2:00 for one cube, for 7/7 (from this go-fast attempt it's like) 2:45, for 10/10, I only did one attempt (maybe this sunday...  ) it was ~52 minutes, so 5:10-5:15... the thing is I still don't have a multi bld memo method. I just use my normal bld memo a multiple times, and well, fused with visual (when recalling I don't recite the memo, just tap/point at the pieces) I use the same 3-4 words for every edge, and use 1-8, 10-80, a-h for corners...it is OK for these smaller attempts (like 7 cubes) but not good for WR amount.
-don't know why but in BLD I'm much slower in competition than at home. pressure? I don't know. from this 19:10 will be like a 30+ min 7/7 in competition, because of this competition-slowness and making sure I memo well (I just want to have the NR with 7 cubes right now) 
-I'm too lazy to practise  



kinch2002 said:


> Zava said:
> 
> 
> > practising multi *a bit*:
> ...


thanks, but really I don't practise this event that often. I don't know when was my last attempt (10/10 ~52 min), but definitely not this year. I'll check it for you 
edit: yeah, I've searched, last multi (excluding 1-2 silly 3 cube attempts) was done on the 21th of decembre.

------
I know what caused me this sudden bld time drop! the blindfold I got as a christmas/birthday present, sewed by a friend of mine


----------



## ManasijV (Jan 15, 2010)

2nd day using M2  2:03.95
I still hesitate so much and yet execution is so much faster!!

still 2nd day AND
1:51.78 sub 2 already


----------



## Gunnar (Jan 15, 2010)

KConny said:


> I've been doing some 5x5BLD the last couple of days. Never gotten a success. But I got 28,24,21 minutes with not a whole lot wrong. And just now I got 17:10 with 5 centers off, two + and three x. Memo was 7 mins. When I do get my first success I hope it's sub 20.



Wow, great times with so little practice! Really good memo time.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 16, 2010)

KConny said:


> I've been doing some 5x5BLD the last couple of days. Never gotten a success. But I got 28,24,21 minutes with not a whole lot wrong. And just now I got 17:10 with 5 centers off, two + and three x. Memo was 7 mins. When I do get my first success I hope it's sub 20.



7min is fast memo, but 17:10 isn't a fast solve. Come on, you can execute faster than that.


----------



## Chuck (Jan 16, 2010)

blah said:


> 10/12 multiBLD in 53:33.





Zava said:


> practising multi a bit:
> 7/7 in 19:10 (11:56)




Amazing!

These days I've been practicing multis with my friends, they are:
- Iril Khairul Anam : capable of 12/16 in 57 minutes
- Aldo Feandri : capable of 10/12 in 60 minutes
- Arif Yulian Nur : capable of 10/12 in 68 minutes

And there are also Chilwin Theodoroes, Glenn Rumindo, Riadi Arsandi, Wiryawan Kuncoro and other cubers which capable of doing more than 6 cubes in 1 hour. Indonesian cubers are somewhat inspired to practice multi BLD more.

And we'll be going to Jakarta Open in January 30-31, 2010.

This is gonna be interesting


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 16, 2010)

R2 F' D2 R' D B' F R' U2 B' D' U B L' F2 B' D L' B2 R' U F2 R D2 B' 
35.94, sub-WR time.


----------



## KConny (Jan 16, 2010)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> KConny said:
> 
> 
> > I've been doing some 5x5BLD the last couple of days. Never gotten a success. But I got 28,24,21 minutes with not a whole lot wrong. And just now I got 17:10 with 5 centers off, two + and three x. Memo was 7 mins. When I do get my first success I hope it's sub 20.
> ...



I know. But I've ever only done 6 attempts. And I still sometimes turn the wrong slice. I just have to get used to a couple of things.


----------



## Sakarie (Jan 16, 2010)

Did my very first speedblind-try, which failed. I was so close, but I made one mistake in the last f2l, so last layer was all messed up. 

I did use a scramble I knew was alright for speedbld, the one that Tyler Vond used for his time on speedcubing.com - D L2 B2 L2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D' U' R' B F L' D R2

Yes, it was a 2x-cross in 10 moves, but I don't know how much that helped, but probably a lot. 57 moves htm.

I don't know when I will try this again, but some day. The bad thing is that this is almost dependent on a good scramble. This one would have counted as lucky.

The time was around 30 seconds, since I didn't really care about it, and played it very safe.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 16, 2010)

Sakarie said:


> the one that Tyler Vond used for his time on speedcubing.com - D L2 B2 L2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D' U' R' B F L' D R2



You mean the fake one?


----------



## Sakarie (Jan 16, 2010)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Sakarie said:
> 
> 
> > the one that Tyler Vond used for his time on speedcubing.com - D L2 B2 L2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D' U' R' B F L' D R2
> ...



Do I? Why is it fake? What is fake?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 16, 2010)

Sakarie said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > Sakarie said:
> ...



He cheated during the solve.


----------



## blah (Jan 16, 2010)

1:28.78, 1:35.44, (1:02.43), 1:33.73, (DNF)

Freestyle + M2.


----------



## Cuber3 (Jan 17, 2010)

2x2 BLD with visual memo! YAY!

It took forever due to distractions, though.


----------



## Faz (Jan 17, 2010)

Chuck said:


> - Iril Khairul Anam : capable of 12/16 in 57 minutes
> - Aldo Feandri : capable of 10/12 in 60 minutes
> - Arif Yulian Nur : capable of 10/12 in 68 minutes
> 
> Indonesian cubers are somewhat inspired to practice multi BLD more.



Hmm, I wonder who could have inspired them? :confused:


----------



## powershotman (Jan 17, 2010)

just got a 2.20 ,
my pb ,im satisfied 
another 2.37,
im sux in bld ,
so any sub3 will makes me happy ~


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 18, 2010)

I did amazing in 3x3 BLD and multi BLD at Aachen Open 2010!!

In 3x3 BLD I got DNF, 4:02, 3:24  Two successes =D
In practice while being on the train I actually got 1:43.50 (old PB was 2:20), but that was a bit lucky 


In multi BLD I had never succeeded before at home.
After getting 2 DNFs (attempting only 1 cube) while practice at the venue, I decided to start without a single success that day 
Memorization went fluent, and I even checked everything 3 or 4 times!
After 15:45 minutes, I had indeed solved both cubes! 2/2!

My dream came true! Only 3 weeks after solving my first cube blindfolded I won a certificate (2nd place!!!) in a blindfolded solving event!
1st place was Istvan Kocza with 9/9 

I am overwhelmed!


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 18, 2010)

Yes said:


> I did amazing in 3x3 BLD and multi BLD at Aachen Open 2010!!
> 
> In 3x3 BLD I got DNF, 4:02, 3:24  Two successes =D
> In practice while being on the train I actually got 1:43.50 (old PB was 2:20), but that was a bit lucky
> ...


Something wrong here.
YOU MUST BE STOPPED


----------



## Slash (Jan 18, 2010)

YAY!!!!!

4x4 blindfolded NR!!!
10:22.84 at Aachen Open (I was second "because of" Ville)
this was awesome!!! I beat the NR by one and a half minutes (bocs Pitzu), and my PB by 1:15. the funny fact is that this is my 7th(!!!) success! all the seven were PBs btw, one of them was at the Hungarian Open... it seems I should NOT practice 4x4 BLD at home


----------



## Zava (Jan 18, 2010)

Slash said:


> YAY!!!!!
> 
> 4x4 blindfolded NR!!!
> 10:22.84 at Aachen Open (I was second "because of" Ville)
> this was awesome!!! I beat the NR by one and a half minutes (bocs Pitzu), and my PB by 1:15. the funny fact is that this is my 7th(!!!) success! all the seven were PBs btw, one of them was at the Hungarian Open... it seems I should NOT practice 4x4 BLD at home



and you nearly matched Mats too.


WCA rankings said:


> 12	Mats Bergsten	10:22.00	Sweden	Swedish Cube Day 2009
> 13	Péter Trombitás	10:23.00	Hungary	Aachen Open 2010


congrats dude, you really deserve that  I'm proud of you :')


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 18, 2010)

I WANT A NEW ATTEMPT, PÉTER DISTRACTED ME DURING MEMO BY FREAKING OUT 

Congrats!!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 18, 2010)

Finally got a sub-2 average 10/12 for 3x3x3 BLD: 1:56.97.



Spoiler



Average: 1:56.97
Standard Deviation: 0.00
Best Time: 1:23.92
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	2:09.87	B2 F L' D2 B' F2 L2 B2 D2 U' B' L2 R2 U B2 U' F' R' F' L2 B F D' U2 F2
2.	1:55.47	F D2 L' R' F U' L B D' U' B' D2 B2 F L D2 U L2 R B' F2 L R D' R2
3.	2:29.07	L R2 B U' L2 B' U R2 B L' R' D L R B R2 F2 L2 U B2 R2 F U' L B'
4.	2:02.28	D U2 B2 L2 R B D2 L' U' F' D' B D L2 R' D2 U2 L' R D2 U' F D L R'
5.	2:02.26	U' R2 F2 R2 D R U2 L2 R' B2 F' R' U2 B' L' R F U B2 F' L D' R D2 B
6.	1:47.36	B D L R B' D' F U2 R2 U F2 R2 D L F' U2 B' F L R F' L2 R2 D F'
7.	1:37.84	D' F2 L2 R B' D F R2 F' R2 B' F D' U L R2 D L' R' D2 L2 R' U2 B' F2
8.	(DNF)	B2 F U2 R F L R2 F2 D' U2 L' F2 D R' B' F2 L' R B2 F2 U' L D' U R2
9.	2:12.48	L B D U F2 U L2 R B2 F' D U' B' F L2 B2 L' R2 F' U F2 D2 F' D' U'
10.	1:47.14	F2 D' U' R2 U B F2 D2 U B F2 D2 F D2 B U R2 F U2 L2 R B' F2 U2 B'
11.	1:25.92	D2 F D2 U2 B L B2 F2 L' R2 F D2 U2 B2 F2 D B2 F L' D' L' R2 B L' R
12.	(1:23.92)	D' U' F L' R2 D2 U' F2 L2 R2 D B' F U F' L F L' B' F D' U2 B2 F' R'


It was a rolling average; I threw out my first three. Unfortunately, the next one was a DNF. I'm happy I can do this in a rolling average - it means I don't get worse as I do more, which is important to me. The last one was almost lucky - 3 edges solved.


----------



## tim (Jan 19, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Finally got a sub-2 average 10/12 for 3x3x3 BLD: 1:56.97.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Mike,
i guess it's time to dig my cubes out before you'll overtake me completely .


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 19, 2010)

tim said:


> Nice Mike,
> i guess it's time to dig my cubes out before you'll overtake me completely .



Thanks, but I suspect you don't have much to worry about for a while yet.


----------



## Henrik (Jan 19, 2010)

5x5BLD
34:20 min (22 min memo) Weekly-03-10 scramble 2

Parity on wings
Parity on middle edges
Parity on Corners
uneven numbers of +centers
uneven numbers of xcenters

But I got it with a new PB by 10 min, 

My aim for Danish Open: a succes in all 19 events.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 19, 2010)

Woooh!
1:45.98 BLD!
My 3rd sub 2 ever  And first sub 1:50
Followed by a 1:49 DNF by 2 flipped edges, but still very nice


----------



## Cuber3 (Jan 19, 2010)

1:28!!!!!!

2x2... 

Three pieces were right.


----------



## Chuck (Jan 19, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Finally got a sub-2 average 10/12 for 3x3x3 BLD: 1:56.97.




Yay I'm just a second slower than Mike Hughey! 

3x3x3 BLD average of 12: *1:57.52*

Standard deviation: 12.65 (10.9%)
Best time: 1:39.08
Worst time: DNF

1. 1:57.42 (40.30)
2. 1:59.03 (48.69)
3. 1:50.89 (42.88)
4. 1:41.15 (41.40)
5. 2:05.33 (54.97)
6. 1:52.40 (34.77)
7. 1:56.27 (43.35) +2
8. 2:03.37 (53.96)
9. DNF
10. 1:41.99 (40.34)
11. 2:25.33 (70.36)
12. 1:39.08 (39.78)


----------



## V-te (Jan 20, 2010)

Yay! First 2x2 BLD ~2 mins. Lol. Visual memo. I'll be using this to practice my corners.

Also, 3x3 BLD today in english. Not timed though, but succesful. In public too. =)


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 20, 2010)

Finally, a fast 4/4 

My previous 4/4 PB was 28:xy, and I had had countless 2/4s and 3/4s around 20 minutes, but now I did it!

3x3 MultiBLD: *4/4 in 21:35.24!*


----------



## Henrik (Jan 20, 2010)

5x5BLD
27:34 min 
2010-03-weekly
14 min memo
new PB by 7 min.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 20, 2010)

This is just awesome for me!
First avg without DNFs =D

Average of 5: 2:51.27
(σ = 3.07)
1. (3:49.96) L U' L' F2 U2 F2 D' L' F U2 R' F2 R2 F2 R' B U' L' R' B2 F2 U R' F U2
2. (2:43.84) U2 F2 U L U R2 L U' B' U L' R D' F' U' L2 R D2 L U B R F' R D'
3. 2:49.59 D2 F' B R' L2 B L2 U D' R2 L D2 L F' R' B2 U' F2 B2 L F U2 B' U2 R'
4. 2:55.58 B2 R' L D' R D' F2 L' U' R B2 U2 L2 D' L2 R2 B R' B' U D' R2 B F' R'
5. 2:48.66 B2 F2 U2 D B2 R2 L B2 L2 R2 B L D' F B2 R' F' B2 U2 B' D' L U' D' B2 

Also my first sub-3 avg =)
Done in this session:
2:21.54, DNF(2:01.90), 3:49.96, 2:43.84, 2:49.59, 2:55.58, 2:48.66


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 20, 2010)

B' D F' L' D2 R L D2 U' F2 R2 B D' R F R' U B D2 F' U B2 R' L2 F
F' D B R2 L2 B L B R2 D' L' F' D2 U2 R' F' U' B L2 U' F' D R2 U F

Two easy scrambles, especially the first one. Very much sub-competitionPB. 40 on the first, 35 on the second (should've been vice-versa, if anything)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 20, 2010)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> B' D F' L' D2 R L D2 U' F2 R2 B D' R F R' U B D2 F' U B2 R' L2 F


Ugh. DNF (1:18.36). 3 corners wrong - I did an algorithm backwards. Would have been my second fastest solve ever.


Swordsman Kirby said:


> F' D B R2 L2 B L B R2 D' L' F' D2 U2 R' F' U' B L2 U' F' D R2 U F


1:34.03, with a BAD memory pause.

Yeah, these are nice.


----------



## Sakarie (Jan 20, 2010)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> *B' D F' L' D2 R L D2 U' F2 R2 B D' R F R' U B D2 F' U B2 R' L2 F*
> F' D B R2 L2 B L B R2 D' L' F' D2 U2 R' F' U' B L2 U' F' D R2 U F
> 
> Two easy scrambles, especially the first one. Very much sub-competitionPB. 40 on the first, 35 on the second (should've been vice-versa, if anything)



YES! The first was to me pretty easy, mostly because I had good words, even if it was only one corner and one edge solved! 

My new personal record: 1:36.56 ! Feels great!


----------



## Gunnar (Jan 20, 2010)

Yay!

I finally solve 3/3 in multiple BLD.  The time was 16:16,74. I've had 2/3 a lot of times, the fastest being 13:55, but I'm just happy to get a successful attempt. Next challange will be 5 or 6 cubes. 

And congratulations, Arvid!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 21, 2010)

SICK, really sick....

I just got my 2nd sub-2 ever!!! my first one was 1:43.
this one was super-lucky edges though ^^
4 edges were in place XD and I didn't have to do new cycles  Can you get much more lucky? :O

D B2 F D' U F U2 L2 U L2 B R L' B' L R D F2 U' B2 U' L2 B U2 F 

1:22.24

That is amazing... That is amazing.
I don't know what to say. 
I think it's pretty fast for Old Pochmann, but good BLDers can get sub-40 with it I think (or even faster)

My 3 best times:
1.) 1:22.24
2.) 1:43.50
3.) 2:20.00


----------



## Kian (Jan 21, 2010)

5/5 MultiBLD 38:35.35 First 5/5. First attempt, too.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 21, 2010)

5/5 MultiBLD 36:48.84 First 5/5. Second attempt


----------



## Cuber3 (Jan 22, 2010)

First success with visual memo. 12:45.

I know, I'm slow but I think that is my PB because I hardly practice BLD.

Now, I'll try MultiBLD.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 22, 2010)

Cuber3 said:


> First success with visual memo. 12:45.
> 
> I know, I'm slow but I think that is my PB because I hardly practice BLD.
> 
> Now, I'll try MultiBLD.



Come on, practice. Now Paul's left, Matt needs some more competition. GET SUB 2!


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 22, 2010)

Third times the charm =D

20:43.68 4x4 BLD <3
12 minute memo

My first 4BLD success everrrrr 
I used Alberto Bosia's 2 cycle method for centers *learning commutators almost killed me*, r2 and my normal method for corners. Had edge and corner parity.


----------



## Cuber3 (Jan 22, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! - I'm working on it:

9:07 3x3 BLD (new PB, broken twice today)


----------



## Googlrr (Jan 23, 2010)

Not much of an accomplishment for most, but I got my first successful 3x3x3 BLD! It took 16 minutes :<

It's still pretty exciting to take of the blindfold and see a solved cube. It was a good feeling.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jan 23, 2010)

Googlrr said:


> Not much of an accomplishment for most, but I got my first successful 3x3x3 BLD!



I think solving the cube blindfolded for the first time is a HUGE accomplishment for everyone.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 23, 2010)

SimonWestlund said:


> Googlrr said:
> 
> 
> > Not much of an accomplishment for most, but I got my first successful 3x3x3 BLD!
> ...



I know, I jumped up and down and kissed the floor


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 23, 2010)

I know it's stupid simple to do, and it's silly that I never did this before, but I finally did a pyraminx BLD tonight. My first successful solve was 3:15.57, after 4 or 5 DNFs. Done with simple 3-cycle, no speedBLD (well, except for the tips).

It's kind of fun - maybe I'll work at it a little and get better at it. It would mean one more event I could do each week for the weekly competition. Perhaps I'll learn BH for pyraminx - it shouldn't be that hard. 

Edit: Second successful solve: 2:26.27.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 23, 2010)

I just got my 2nd successfull Multi BLD 
First one was at Aachen Open 2010 and done in 15:45 minutes.

This time it took 10:20  2/2
Not a single piece was solved by the scramble


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jan 23, 2010)

I got some pretty nice BLD PBs today 

2:37.37, DNF(2:07.55), 2:25.63, DNF(2:15.41), 1:56.50, 1:40.40, 1:58.12, 2:19.55, 2:52.29, 2:34.41, DNF(2:20.97), DNF(2:08.65)

That's todays session. 8/12 solved.

Single: 1:40.40
mo3: 1:51.67
avg of 5: 2:04.72


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 24, 2010)

I havn't acheived much, but I finally ended my 6 or so 3x3x3 DNF streak.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 24, 2010)

Multi BLD 2/2 in 9:17.
Stackmatted 

I want to do 3 cubes!


----------



## peterbat (Jan 24, 2010)

New 3x3 bld pb: 1:45.99

My first successful sub-2!


----------



## Cuber3 (Jan 24, 2010)

3x3 BLD PB 5:38.

Getting better.


----------



## KConny (Jan 25, 2010)

YES! I did it! 5x5BLD.  First success ever.  The time was 19:29.12. It had all kinds of parity.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 25, 2010)

KConny said:


> YES! I did it! 5x5BLD.  First success ever.  The time was 19:29.12. It had all kinds of parity.



Wow - that's an amazing first success time. Congratulations!


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 25, 2010)

I hadn't done any BLD in a long time, but my first 3 solves tonight were 2:03.98, 2:13.38, 2:12.70 which I guess is not bad. Then I stopped 3 seconds into memo on the fourth one because I got bored. All the executions were about 50s, even with some bad pauses during edge recall. <3 FII


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 25, 2010)

KConny said:


> YES! I did it! 5x5BLD.  First success ever.  The time was 19:29.12. It had all kinds of parity.



That's very impressive, 4 minutes off from the world record on your first success.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 25, 2010)

What an awesome feeling!
I just got my first success for 4x4 centers BLD.
Time was 7:05.36.
Using Bosia's 4B2M (2-cycle)
Can't imagine what I will do after a full solve xD

Edges soon!


----------



## Gunnar (Jan 25, 2010)

KConny said:


> YES! I did it! 5x5BLD.  First success ever.  The time was 19:29.12. It had all kinds of parity.



Great time! As long as Ville doesn't shave off a few minutes from the WR you may have a descent chance to break it with a little practice.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jan 26, 2010)

44.78, 40.92, 37.53, 42.98, 32.86, (31.52), (1:04.84), 35.92, 32.44, 36.89, 35.98, 44.50 = 38.48
including 33.74 avg5. yay sub40!

Also had 7:11.14 5x5BLD some time ago.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 26, 2010)

Just get WR. Please.


----------



## ManasijV (Jan 26, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 44.78, 40.92, 37.53, 42.98, 32.86, (31.52), (1:04.84), 35.92, 32.44, 36.89, 35.98, 44.50 = 38.48
> including 33.74 avg5. yay sub40!



Has to be some other event....


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 26, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 44.78, 40.92, 37.53, 42.98, 32.86, (31.52), (1:04.84), 35.92, 32.44, 36.89, 35.98, 44.50 = 38.48
> including 33.74 avg5. yay sub40!
> 
> Also had 7:11.14 5x5BLD some time ago.



~cries~ Please don't get sub 30. You'll just make me feel worse. What in your opinion, is your limit. For 3x3bld.


----------



## joey (Jan 26, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 44.78, 40.92, 37.53, 42.98, 32.86, (31.52), (1:04.84), 35.92, 32.44, 36.89, 35.98, 44.50 = 38.48
> including 33.74 avg5. yay sub40!
> 
> Also had 7:11.14 5x5BLD some time ago.



Grr, to no sub-30s. But a nice avg anyway!


----------



## blah (Jan 26, 2010)

*12/12* in 47:30. 29 minutes memo.

I applied the entire solution for cube 9 onto cube 10, realized it, undid everything, then re-solved cube 10. So it could've been at least 2 to 3 minutes faster  On cube 2, I couldn't remember if the word was "pee (PE)" or "**** (PS)," so I just made a random guess and it worked. And there were like 5 people in my room playing Nazi Zombies and shouting at each other when I was trying to memo


----------



## KJiptner (Jan 26, 2010)

nice job! you're pro! CANADA!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 26, 2010)

blah said:


> *12/12* in 47:30. 29 minutes memo.



Wow. And just like that, you're WAY better than me.  This quote is now quite hilarious.


> I wish I was one of those guys who could do 10/10 I just don't have that sort of memory.



And on another subject, the only reason I didn't bother to comment about Ville's achievements was because I was left speechless - I couldn't think of what to say. Ville is awesome!


----------



## Isbit (Jan 27, 2010)

maybe this should be in the failures thread, but i'm still quiet happy about it:
4x4 blind in like 45 minutes with just 8 centers and 4 edges off. I think I did something to the centers, like misexecuted an alg, because I had a 2x1-block of B centers on the F face and vice versa. hope i'll get it soon (like, before norwegian open)


----------



## qqwref (Jan 27, 2010)

Epic 12/12, blah o_0 You are rapidly becoming a master of multi.


----------



## Kian (Jan 27, 2010)

blah said:


> *12/12* in 47:30. 29 minutes memo.





16/16 this weekend gogogogo!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 27, 2010)

Pyraminx BH edges time attack: 11:32.40

So I think I've got pyraminx BH edges more or less figured out. I'm still terribly slow at a few cases, but I'm getting where I see most of them. There are 40 cases plus inverses (a total of 80). It looks to me like there's a really nice symmetry - I think I've counted 12 4-movers, 12 5-movers, 12 6-movers, and 4 7-movers. I'm still not sure if I'm missing some better algorithms on some of them, though, since I'm just figuring them out by hand.

Anyway, it's been a fun diversion these past few days.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 27, 2010)

First freestyle success yesterday. I didn't time it, but it was about 5 minutes. Now that I know I can do it, I can start trying to get faster


----------



## Faz (Jan 27, 2010)

2x2 BLD is fun

Average of 5: 9.91
1. 8.98 F' R U' F U F2 U R2 
2. (6.64) F2 R' U2 F U2 F R2 U' F2 
3. 10.77 F2 R' F' R2 U R' F' U' F' U2 
4. (DNF) U' F2 U' R F' R U' F R 
5. 9.98 U F U' F2 R' F R U' R


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 27, 2010)

19:59.17 4BLD
Sub 20!  A PB in the short history of my 4BLD's 
And for the weekly comp too. Wooo I'm feeling so good


----------



## Cuber3 (Jan 27, 2010)

WHOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
First MultiBLD success!
2/2 32:03.52!
Scrambles (Cube Explorer)
1) U' R2 F2 L2 R2 U R2 B2 D' F' D U2 F U L R' F R U2 B U2 (21f)
2) B2 F2 D R2 D L2 U' R2 B2 D U L' F' U2 B2 L D' L2 R U' L' (21f)
I'm so happy right now!


----------



## Googlrr (Jan 27, 2010)

2nd Successful 3x3 BLD solve 12:00.96. 4 minutes faster than my first!
Memorization took me 5 minutes, still really slow solve. I go really slowly to make sure I don't mess up. :<


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jan 27, 2010)

Tried two 4x4 BLDs today. Both for weekly competition 2010 05. The first one was a DNF at around 18 minutes. The second one was a success at 16:37!

I get PBs pretty much every time I succeed! 

The memo on the 16:37 was 10:40.


----------



## Novriil (Jan 27, 2010)

Learned M2 -.-

Now lets try to do some PB-s.. After I can memorize those 4 algs :S


----------



## Novriil (Jan 28, 2010)

First M2/Old Pochmann success while using a blindfold and not looking at the algs.. 

bad time.. I know.. 7:30.25 +2 (forgot to do R2 in the end)

But it's my first success on M2 edges. With only Old Pochmann I've gotten almost sub-3 but with M2 I need to do it.. Now I started to practise BLD again.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 29, 2010)

Pyraminx BLD single: 36.87

Not bad considering I've been doing this less than a week. I think I can probably get to sub-45 average pretty quickly using my BH edges method. Jude and Charlie, I'm catching up! It really is quite fun.

It's hard to judge lucky. By the normal definition of "lucky = more than 20% solved", this was lucky, but I'd say well over half of all pyraminx scrambles are lucky by that definition. If you count tips (4), centers (4), and edges (6), that gives 14 pieces, so any more than 2 pieces solved would be lucky. Which just means that you really need to be able to do averages with pyraminx BLD or it's not worth much. I like the idea of pyraminx BLD avg of 5.


----------



## Kian (Jan 29, 2010)

4 straight Multi Attempts Successful!

4/4, 4/4, 5/5, 4/4. Times vary a lot, and some are cutting it close, not sure if I should try 4 or 3 at DC on Saturday...


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 29, 2010)

Try 6.


----------



## blah (Jan 29, 2010)

Or 16.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 29, 2010)

YES!!!!!!!
First 4x4 BLD success!
It was the second scramble of the weekly competition 05.
  
This is feeling so good 
I am using Alberto Bosia's 2-cycle Method, which is very slow, but easy.

My time was 34:53.25.

This was my 4th try.
And I have it on video!


----------



## Kian (Jan 29, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Try 6.



That would be disastrous. Not sure I'd have enough time. I cut it close sometimes as it is.



blah said:


> Or 16.



But yeah, that should be np, I'll just do that.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 30, 2010)

3x3 BLD PB avg5:

Average of 5: 2:19.67
1. 2:22.88 U F L2 U B' R2 B L2 R2 F2 B L2 F2 D2 R U B R' B L2 D' F2 D' U B
2. (2:12.06) L U L2 U2 F' R' D' B' L2 B L B2 F2 R U D2 B R' D L R' U2 B2 L F2
3. (2:29.21) F' B2 L' R U' B F2 L U F' R2 U2 B2 D B' F R' L2 F' U2 B' D' R' U2 F'
4. 2:18.88 R B D L D' B' U' L2 R2 F R' B' D L2 U' L B F U2 R F2 D B' U2 L'
5. 2:17.26 R F B D U' R U L F B R2 L2 D2 F' L2 B2 D B D' U' L' U R' D2 R2

Standard Deviation = 2.36

EDIT: First attempt on 3 cubes multiBLD and I got them all 

3/3 in 14:53.05 (9:55)

LOL, faster than my first 2/2. I think this attempt was just really fast, since the limit for 3 cubes is 30 minutes ^^
Scrambles were from weekly competiton 05.


----------



## Chuck (Jan 31, 2010)

Just a simple accomplishment today.

*Official 3x3x3 BLD* in 1:44 minutes.
It's 2nd place, beaten by Muhammad Iril in 1:01 minutes.

Iril is so GOOD! 
Even though he failed on all three 4x4x4 BLD attempts, he got 5x5x5 BLD AsR.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 1, 2010)

2nd success in 4x4 BLD and it's a new PB!
I cut off almost 8 minutes from my old record 
Feels really good, to see the cube solved when removing the blindfold.

My time was 28:07.30.

EDIT: Cool to see, that I got 4 big accomplishments on this page 
EDIT II: Btw, yesterday I got 3 sub-2s, one is on tape on my youtube, it was 1:59.06 and my non-lucky PB, then I beat it with a 1:55.21 non-lucky later 
The 3rd sub-2 was lucky and the time was 1:51.

Yay, 5 accomplishments!


----------



## peterbat (Feb 1, 2010)

First 4x4 BLD success in competition at Berkeley Winter '10!

Time was 19:51.00, memo was around 9 minutes.

This is a PB by around 2 minutes, too. Hooray!


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Feb 2, 2010)

I just had 14 DNF's in a row 
haha, what a streak, its an accomplishment, I've never gotten more than 5 DNF's in a row.
And all were sub 2:20  With 3 sub 2's

Edit, make that 15
15/15 DNFs, WR anyone?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 2, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> I just had 14 DNF's in a row
> haha, what a streak, its an accomplishment, I've never gotten more than 5 DNF's in a row.
> And all were sub 2:20  With 3 sub 2's
> 
> ...



I seem to remember a couple of the great BLD solvers with something like 75/75 DNFs. Perhaps one of the awesome Germans (Kai, Dennis, or Tim, if I remember right), and/or Rowe (I think I remember Rowe talking about something like this once).

Of course, all of those guys have had very long strings of successes as well, so it's just a matter of having a bad day.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Feb 3, 2010)

Aww, oh well  i'm actually pretty disappointed with solve no 15 because I forgot there was a flipped edge in my DL slot  Woulda been a PB


----------



## PM 1729 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Best average of 5: 1:54.24* = (1:43.83), 1:57.64, 1:50.95, 1:54.13, (DNF)
The last two solves might have been successful, but I went full speed and got both sub-1:45 .Unfortunately , they were DNF's.
Fortunately, I actually managed an average of 5.First attempt at any sort of average for bld. 


Spoiler



2:04.44(1:07.41), 1:36.86(45.21), DNF(59.41), 1:52.49(48.72), DNF(51.40), 2:09.03(1:11.71), 1:43.83(43.93), 1:57.64(58.88), 1:50.95(52.26), 1:54.13(51.06), DNF(48.10), DNF(41.26)


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 4, 2010)

New 4x4 BLD PB!
3rd success.

23:47.70. I hope to get sub-20 soon, I already had a 19:40, but it was off by 4 centers.


----------



## joey (Feb 4, 2010)

First BLD avg5 in ages.. I don't know what happened.
1:07.44, (DNF(1:24.21)), 1:21.36, (43.47), 55.58 => 1:08.12
43: R2 U2 F L' B2 L' D U L2 B' U' R L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 D' F2 R' L F2 B R' F 
55: F B L' B D2 R2 U2 L2 B F2 R2 L' F' L' F' D2 L2 R' U B F R2 L2 F' D2 
Both easy.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 4, 2010)

joey said:


> First BLD avg5 in ages.. I don't know what happened.
> 1:07.44, (DNF(1:24.21)), 1:21.36, (43.47), 55.58 => 1:08.12
> 43: R2 U2 F L' B2 L' D U L2 B' U' R L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 D' F2 R' L F2 B R' F
> 55: F B L' B D2 R2 U2 L2 B F2 R2 L' F' L' F' D2 L2 R' U B F R2 L2 F' D2
> Both easy.



Wow on the 43! And nice average!

I got 1:33.46 on the first one and 1:39.24 on the second one, so yeah, they were pretty easy. I had some big pauses because I still don't know my new algorithms well enough.


----------



## Slash (Feb 4, 2010)

Yes said:


> New 4x4 BLD PB!
> 3rd success.
> 
> 24:47.70. I hope to get sub-20 soon, I already had a 19:40, but it was off by 4 centers.



Your execution is very-very slow(~ten minutes). I think you should practice more with your eyes open, and learn a better method for wings (r2 is way fast and it is not hard). These are just tips btw, you're improving quite well, congratulations!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 4, 2010)

Yeah I told him, he said he doesn't care about speed


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 4, 2010)

I think in general you're doing fine on execution speed if your memo speed is the same as your execution speed. As you improve on memo speed, your execution will improve with it.

It's strange - I've noticed my memo speed and execution speed have always been very close to each other on cubes bigger than 3x3x3. I think it's because, as you get faster with memorization, you also get faster with recall. Actual execution speed is not such a big deal on big cubes BLD; it makes a little bit of difference, but fast recall with no delays is much more important than turning speed.

A nice thing about r2 is that it really is ridiculously easy to learn (I learned it in one weekend, when I was still pretty bad at big cubes BLD), and you no longer have to even think about the algorithms to perform, so you can focus almost entirely on recall of the next pieces to solve. I think the fact that it makes recall easier is probably the most powerful thing about r2. Eventually something like BH can be just as good (and more efficient), but r2 gets you 90% of the way to BH almost instantly, with very little effort.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 5, 2010)

The reason, why my execution is so slow is, that I use a pretty long algorithm to swap two wings.
I will soon try to switch to M2 on 3x3 and r2 on the 4x4, as I promised Maarten that I would 

Sub-20 soon!


----------



## Faz (Feb 5, 2010)

Yes said:


> The reason, why my execution is so slow is, that I use a pretty long algorithm to swap two wings.
> I will soon try to switch to M2 on 3x3 and r2 on the 4x4, as I promised Maarten that I would
> 
> Sub-20 soon!



 at edges method. It's funny watching it over and over .

But still, 1000x better than anything I can do bld.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Feb 5, 2010)

38.02, 37.55, 38.67, 32.50, 33.92, 41.70, 33.91, 35.47, 39.80, (48.41), 34.61, 37.56, (32.36), 43.23, 41.78, 40.03, 37.05, 47.30.

That's 18 in a row. Solves 2-13 are 36.57 average. I will catch up to him, eventually.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## joey (Feb 5, 2010)

VILLE 

ps moar fasts


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 5, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 38.02, 37.55, 38.67, 32.50, 33.92, 41.70, 33.91, 35.47, 39.80, (48.41), 34.61, 37.56, (32.36), 43.23, 41.78, 40.03, 37.05, 47.30.
> 
> That's 18 in a row. Solves 2-13 are 36.57 average. I will catch up to him, eventually.



Ohwow, awesome!


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 6, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 38.02, 37.55, 38.67, 32.50, 33.92, 41.70, 33.91, 35.47, 39.80, (48.41), 34.61, 37.56, (32.36), 43.23, 41.78, 40.03, 37.05, 47.30.
> 
> That's 18 in a row. Solves 2-13 are 36.57 average. I will catch up to him, eventually.



Once you get 1:1 memo-exec ratio, you'll be 20sec average.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 6, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> I will catch up to him, eventually.



???? How *eventually*? And how fast is he at home?


----------



## Litz (Feb 6, 2010)

So today I decided I should try out BLD since I've never done it before. I just wasn't interested in doing it to be honest but I thought I should give it a try since every cuber seems to have tried it.

I figured I'd start with 2x2 BLD so I read some stuff about 3OP and tried it since I noticed I didn't need to learn any new algorithms (it was just PLLs and OLL triggers) and I did it after like 3 completely failed tries! It was actually fun and now I think I might actually try to do 3x3 tomorrow.

I know it's not much but it's the first time I ever did BLD (even though I speedcube alot) so it's my first BLD accomplishment!


----------



## Micael (Feb 6, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 38.02, 37.55, 38.67, 32.50, 33.92, 41.70, 33.91, 35.47, 39.80, (48.41), 34.61, 37.56, (32.36), 43.23, 41.78, 40.03, 37.05, 47.30.
> 
> That's 18 in a row. Solves 2-13 are 36.57 average. I will catch up to him, eventually.



I cannot figure it out

And who is that "him" that is faster than this?:confused:


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 6, 2010)

YESYESYESYESYESYESYESYES!!!
I am so happy right now!
First sub-20 for 4x4 BLD!

It was my 5th success in total, I destroyed (no other words match to my new time ), DESTROYED my old PB of 23:47.70.

Now I got 

*17:57.94*

The memo was just really fluent and I managed to do it in sub-10: 9:53.
I had no recall delays, which was awesome, since I didn't repeat the memo very often before I put the blindfold on.

-happy Cornelius 

PS: It was the third scramble of the weekly competition 06, my second success for this week's contest


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 6, 2010)

Yes said:


> YESYESYESYESYESYESYESYES!!!
> I am so happy right now!
> First sub-20 for 4x4 BLD!



Congrats Cornelius! I also remember my first sub-20 4x4x4 BLD, that is a big milestone!   

Are you addicted yet? 

Also, Ville.... That average....  !!!!! Amazing!

Chris


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 6, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > YESYESYESYESYESYESYESYES!!!
> ...



Thanks!
I think, I have been addicted from the first time I solved a 3x3 BLD (which is 1,5 months ago) already 
I love BLD!


----------



## McWizzle94 (Feb 7, 2010)

3rd place in Chicago Open today with a 1:39.xx =]
Congrats to Mike Hughey and the guy with the red hoodie (I think his name was Chester but I'm not sure....lol)


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Feb 7, 2010)

Micael said:


> Ville Seppänen said:
> 
> 
> > 38.02, 37.55, 38.67, 32.50, 33.92, 41.70, 33.91, 35.47, 39.80, (48.41), 34.61, 37.56, (32.36), 43.23, 41.78, 40.03, 37.05, 47.30.
> ...



The guy with the WR, Haiyan Zhuang.


----------



## Chuck (Feb 7, 2010)

I hope this doesn't belong to the failure thread.

*Multi BLD 50/54*
Memorization 7 hours, execution 1:45 hours.

Dennis should get his signature changed


----------



## aronpm (Feb 7, 2010)

Chuck said:


> I hope this doesn't belong to the failure thread.
> 
> *Multi BLD 50/54*
> Memorization 7 hours, execution 1:45 hours.
> ...



Wow. That is certainly not a failure!


----------



## joey (Feb 7, 2010)

McWizzle94 said:


> 3rd place in Chicago Open today with a 1:39.xx =]
> Congrats to Mike Hughey and the guy with the red hoodie (I think his name was Chester but I'm not sure....lol)



Like YO and stuff.


----------



## Truncator (Feb 7, 2010)

Chuck said:


> I hope this doesn't belong to the failure thread.
> 
> *Multi BLD 50/54*
> Memorization 7 hours, execution 1:45 hours.
> ...




Chuck, you are awesome.


----------



## Anthony (Feb 7, 2010)

McWizzle94 said:


> 3rd place in Chicago Open today with a 1:39.xx =]
> Congrats to Mike Hughey and the guy with the red hoodie (I think his name was Chester but I'm not sure....lol)



That means Mike got a sub 100. Go Mike!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 7, 2010)

Anthony said:


> McWizzle94 said:
> 
> 
> > 3rd place in Chicago Open today with a 1:39.xx =]
> ...



Yep, 1:34.38! Your turn, Anthony! 

And yeah, the guy with the red hoodie was Chester. He beat me by 6 seconds. Still no first place ever in 3x3x3 BLD for me.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Feb 7, 2010)

15:12.96 4x4 BLD
Almost sub 15


----------



## LarsN (Feb 7, 2010)

BLD relay:

1x3x3 + 2x3x3 + 3x3x3 + 4x3x3 = 21:57,xx 

My first try. My 5x3x3 should arrive soon


----------



## rubiknewbie (Feb 7, 2010)

I successfully solved a cube blindfolded for the first time!

The time is extremely slow at 38:48.20, but I finally did it without mistake after a few scrambles which I failed.

I use classic Pochmann method where I have to do a lot of Y, T, and J perms and remember a string of letters CHDYIWBq for corners and MLmNSIZEVWTrUc for edges. I have to keep checking and it is very tough not to make mistakes!

I am planning to learn M2 next. I have no idea how people can remember so fast without mistakes. Any advice is welcome.


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 7, 2010)

Congratulations, the first time you remove your blindfold and there is a solved cube in front of you is a great feeling. By improving your memory and memory system your solving times will drop drimatically.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 7, 2010)

Chuck said:


> I hope this doesn't belong to the failure thread.
> 
> *Multi BLD 50/54*
> Memorization 7 hours, execution 1:45 hours.
> ...




You are unbelievable! Congratulations!

But: I am sorry to tell, but I saw a guy on this forums (F.P. is his username), who has "50/50 Multi BLD UWR" as signature.

Still, very awesome!


----------



## Chuck (Feb 7, 2010)

Yes said:


> But: I am sorry to tell, but I saw a guy on this forums (F.P. is his username), who has "50/50 Multi BLD UWR" as signature.



His signature is a link. Try to click it.
Nobody does 50 cubes Multi BLD and didn't videotape it 

Still editing mine...


----------



## Muesli (Feb 7, 2010)

Chuck said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > But: I am sorry to tell, but I saw a guy on this forums (F.P. is his username), who has "50/50 Multi BLD UWR" as signature.
> ...


That's inhuman...ly AWESOME!!!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 7, 2010)

Chuck said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > But: I am sorry to tell, but I saw a guy on this forums (F.P. is his username), who has "50/50 Multi BLD UWR" as signature.
> ...



huh?
I click the link, but a video with animals appears.
I don't get it. Why did he write 50/50 UWR next to it?


----------



## KJiptner (Feb 7, 2010)

very, very, very, very, very awesome chuck!  

but... F.P.s record is real (at least I believe him). He is a memory athlete from austria, so cubing is not his main-hobby. He is quite known, he also holds the austrian record for memorizing pi.


----------



## Chuck (Feb 7, 2010)

KJiptner said:


> very, very, very, very, very awesome chuck!
> 
> but... F.P.s record is real (at least I believe him). He is a memory athlete from austria, so cubing is not his main-hobby. He is quite known, he also holds the austrian record for memorizing pi.



Oh my... 
For all this time I believe with Dennis' signature and planned to beat that. So I thought 29/30 is the UWR.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 7, 2010)

Chuck said:


> KJiptner said:
> 
> 
> > very, very, very, very, very awesome chuck!
> ...



I feel bad for you 
But solving 50 cubes blindfolded (no matter how much you tried) is unbelievable!
At least you solved more than him actually (if you count the pieces).

I hope, you will try another attempt again (not too soon )
And: If it's not successfull, it doesn't matter, for me, you are the best multiBLD solver in the world. If that makes you happy


----------



## KJiptner (Feb 7, 2010)

stay cool chuck  44 points is still far beyond the best scores that anybody besides F.P. has ever gotten.


----------



## F.P. (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi Cuck!

Congrats. 
I'm sorry to say that my 50/50 is indeed "real" - I didn't videotape it though; did you videotape yours? ...the video-link in my signature doesn't have anything to do with cubing.

I'm sure that you'll manage to solve more than 50 next time. 



@ "Yes, We Can!": "a video with animals" is quite a nice euphemism.


----------



## Chuck (Feb 7, 2010)

Yes said:


> I feel bad for you
> But solving 50 cubes blindfolded (no matter how much you tried) is unbelievable!
> At least you solved more than him actually (if you count the pieces).
> 
> ...



Hey, thanks Cornelius! 



KJiptner said:


> stay cool chuck  44 points is still far beyond the best scores that anybody besides F.P. has ever gotten.



It's 46... 



F.P. said:


> Hi Cuck!
> 
> Congrats.
> I'm sorry to say that my 50/50 is indeed "real" - I didn't videotape it though; did you videotape yours? ...the video-link in my signature doesn't have anything to do with cubing.
> ...



Wow, I'm happy to know that it's real. That's an amazing accuracy.

Yes, I have mine on video. I will upload it on Video Gallery in just few minutes.

Thank you for your kind words, it's nice to know you. I think now I'm really interested in memory sports. I shall look more into it.


----------



## Litz (Feb 7, 2010)

So like I said, I ended up trying 3x3 after solving 2x2 BLD like 20 times and did after 3 tries! After that I solved it a couple more times to practice and now I just solved my first 2x2/3x3 relay! I was really happy when I opened my eyes and both cubes were solved. BLD is fun


----------



## KJiptner (Feb 7, 2010)

Chuck said:


> KJiptner said:
> 
> 
> > stay cool chuck  44 points is still far beyond the best scores that anybody besides F.P. has ever gotten.
> ...



crazy maths skillz right there! sorry for that. btw. 3/3 in 5:56 (sub-2 per cube  ) video coming soon.


----------



## Sakarie (Feb 7, 2010)

KJiptner said:


> Chuck said:
> 
> 
> > KJiptner said:
> ...



Damn, he's not only great blindcuber, he can do the calculator too!


----------



## tim (Feb 7, 2010)

Chuck said:


> It's 46...



Don't be mad, Chuck. 46 is freaking amazing.
And never expect to be the best (unofficially). There are always people who can do better than you. At least that's the way i think. So: Keep practicing and destroy the real WR!


----------



## Chuck (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks! Coming from you two, Kai and Tim, it really means a lot.

I'm happy just to be able to finish the attempt, and now I will take a break from cubing for a while for my final year of college...


----------



## Micael (Feb 7, 2010)

Chuck said:


> I hope this doesn't belong to the failure thread.
> 
> *Multi BLD 50/54*
> Memorization 7 hours, execution 1:45 hours.
> ...



I am going to cry, really... of joy.

You are such an inspiration Chuck!  Thank you.  Let see....I have 17 cubes... let scramble them all right away!

I believe Dennis will be sensitive to this, he is a great competitor.


----------



## Micael (Feb 7, 2010)

F.P. said:


> Hi Cuck!
> 
> Congrats.
> I'm sorry to say that my 50/50 is indeed "real" - I didn't videotape it though; did you videotape yours? ...the video-link in my signature doesn't have anything to do with cubing.
> ...



I will never forget when I realized that it was real, my jaw just dropped.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Feb 7, 2010)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 20.91 3x3 BLD, extremely lucky. Scramble: L2 R F2 L' B' R B F2 R2 F R2 D2 U' L' R' B L2 R' B' F2 L U' R2 D U


----------



## joey (Feb 7, 2010)

lol


----------



## Chuck (Feb 7, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 20.91 3x3 BLD, extremely lucky. Scramble: L2 R F2 L' B' R B F2 R2 F R2 D2 U' L' R' B L2 R' B' F2 L U' R2 D U



It took me 22.43 seconds to solve it with CFOP :fp


----------



## whauk (Feb 7, 2010)

got 5:59.42
PB by far (old one is 8:20)


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Feb 7, 2010)

34.73 avg12.
Times: 30.06, (20.91), 29.17, (DNF), 36.73, 33.05, 32.28, 37.81, 38.64, 38.52, 36.89, 34.14


----------



## joey (Feb 7, 2010)

porkkanoiden maku niin paljon mukavampaa .... SILMäT!

Congrats ville 

FINNISH OPEN IN JUNE. TWO BLINDFOLD MASTERS GO HEAD TO HEAD.

edit number 4
LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 7, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 20.91 3x3 BLD, extremely lucky. Scramble: L2 R F2 L' B' R B F2 R2 F R2 D2 U' L' R' B L2 R' B' F2 L U' R2 D U



32.64 LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## babyle (Feb 8, 2010)

Yes sub 1:30!!! 1:26.27 2 edges(1 flipped) 2 corners solved F L2 R U R2 F' R L D2 R F2 U2 F B' D F' B' R' F R' U2 L2 F' U' R no parity


----------



## MistArts (Feb 8, 2010)

7:40.22

First sucess after a few DNF's after one and a half years without BLD practice.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 8, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 20.91 3x3 BLD, extremely lucky. Scramble: L2 R F2 L' B' R B F2 R2 F R2 D2 U' L' R' B L2 R' B' F2 L U' R2 D U



I got 2:09.16 XD so good for me


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 8, 2010)

1:19.91 on Ville's super crazy scramble. Man, I need to figure out how to speed my memorization up in order to get a sub-1. Hats off to you crazy fast people!

Chris


----------



## joey (Feb 8, 2010)

What is your pb Chris?

Have you tried looking into some of the more advanced methods, such as BH?


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 8, 2010)

joey said:


> What is your pb Chris?
> 
> Have you tried looking into some of the more advanced methods, such as BH?



My pb is 1:07.xx for 3x3x3, and I've thought about looking into BH. It's too many algs for me to memorize though 



Chris

P.S. I might try visual memo for edges and single syllable words for corners for a bit and see if I can get faster times that way. I understand that part of it is just trying to go REALLY fast on memo, but I always worry about going too fast and inducing TONS of recall delays. Will try to experiment with other memo methods and see what works.


----------



## joey (Feb 8, 2010)

Nah chris, edges are the worst part. Use syllable for them, and visual corners.

I don't know why I suggested BH in the first place, it's way too many algs to be useful 


cmhardw said:


> Hats off to you crazy fast people!


Mis sun hattus on ville


----------



## Micael (Feb 8, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 20.91 3x3 BLD, extremely lucky. Scramble: L2 R F2 L' B' R B F2 R2 F R2 D2 U' L' R' B L2 R' B' F2 L U' R2 D U



LOLOLOLOLOL 1:21.52
(PB is 1:36)

whatever, 20sec is jaw dropping.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 8, 2010)

I tried Ville's scramble and DNFed it.  Some stupid corner algorithm mistake. But it was a 1:12.xx. I so wish I hadn't DNFed it.


----------



## mande (Feb 8, 2010)

2/2 in comp in 8:08. Not a great time, but at least I did get a 2/2, and came second.
Also, I failed badly at BLD, got a time of 3:31 and came third.


----------



## PM 1729 (Feb 8, 2010)

mande said:


> 2/2 in comp in 8:08. Not a great time, but at least I did get a 2/2, and came second.
> Also, *I failed badly at BLD*, got a time of 3:31 and came third.



Exactly what I wanted to say.On the third solve, I executed 4 edges, undid the moves, tried to recollect what I had memorised, and finally executed the solve, and got a 3:32.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 8, 2010)

babyle said:


> Yes sub 1:30!!! 1:26.27 2 edges(1 flipped) 2 corners solved F L2 R U R2 F' R L D2 R F2 U2 F B' D F' B' R' F R' U2 L2 F' U' R no parity



That is a wicked scramble.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 8, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 20.91 3x3 BLD, extremely lucky. Scramble: L2 R F2 L' B' R B F2 R2 F R2 D2 U' L' R' B L2 R' B' F2 L U' R2 D U



I got 1:48.94.


----------



## mande (Feb 8, 2010)

PM 1729 said:


> mande said:
> 
> 
> > 2/2 in comp in 8:08. Not a great time, but at least I did get a 2/2, and came second.
> ...



At least you got a success in your first comp. Look at my WCA profile...


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 8, 2010)

I still got it! I took a longer than I would have liked break from 5x5x5 BLD, but I'm starting to see inklings of my old times coming back. I just got a 13:05.17 today! I still have as a long term goal to get a sub-10, but I want to change some things about my memory method soon in order to try to make this easier.

Chris


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 8, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> I still got it! I took a longer than I would have liked break from 5x5x5 BLD, but I'm starting to see inklings of my old times coming back. I just got a 13:05.17 today! I still have as a long term goal to get a sub-10, but I want to change some things about my memory method soon in order to try to make this easier.
> 
> Chris



Good job, Chris! Good luck with your memory method changes!

It's nice to know that you can take a break from big cubes BLD and not lose your skills. Not that I'm likely to ever find that out for myself or anything.


----------



## joey (Feb 8, 2010)

How about you try Mike?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 8, 2010)

joey said:


> How about you try Mike?



But, but, .... I CAN'T!!!!!!!

Anyone know where I can get in touch with my local BCA support group? (Blindfold Cubers Anonymous)


----------



## Zava (Feb 8, 2010)

1:22.22 solve (and first place) at pécs unofficial competition (first attempt was 1:20 DNF - 2 flipped edges, memo mistake - so I had to go for a safe one...45 sec memo:fp)
maybe I'm starting to get not that bad times at comps?
oh and on Ville's scramble...30.46 dnf, didn't twist the FLD corner


----------



## KJiptner (Feb 8, 2010)

ah, what did I just do for 1.5h?

number of times: 72/100
best time: 15.24
worst time: 37.04
best avg5: 18.44 (σ = 1.03)
best avg12: 20.89 (σ = 2.88)
[19.75, (15.24), 17.24, 23.70, 18.33, 23.52, (33.05), 17.88, 26.15, 19.54, 23.39, 19.40]
session mean: 23.94

putting the blindfold on or off 200 times makes you feel sick...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 9, 2010)

2x2x2 BLD? If so, it's very good.


----------



## driftboy_wen (Feb 9, 2010)

got first solve 5x5 BLD, 27:17


----------



## KJiptner (Feb 9, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> 2x2x2 BLD? If so, it's very good.



yes, got it. I wanted to practice corners and used my normal BLD method. For memo I just verbally said my letterpair images and rushed like crazy all the time. Maybe this helped to improve "reading out" the information.

@driftboy_wen: good job! my first one was also 27 minutes.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 9, 2010)

Yay!
I tried a fast 2/2 Multi BLD and got 6:50.71 success 

It's pretty awesome, that my last 2/2 was 9:17 =D


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 9, 2010)

>_>


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 9, 2010)

New 4x4BLD PB: 10:08.93 [4:20.04]. 2nd weekly comp scramble. Just can't get that execution any faster!


----------



## joey (Feb 9, 2010)

How do you solve kinchyboy?


----------



## Toad (Feb 9, 2010)

joey said:


> How do you solve *kinchyboy*?



rofl.


----------



## Micael (Feb 9, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> New 4x4BLD PB: 10:08.93 [4:20.04]. 2nd weekly comp scramble. Just can't get that execution any faster!



That is very good. Do not say you can't. You can.


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 9, 2010)

joey said:


> How do you solve kinchyboy?



For once somebody comes up with a nickname I haven't heard before! Commutator centres, r2 edges and 3OP corners. Tim Sun said that he executes in 2:30 with exactly that, but my centres and edges by themselves each take that long! I can see room for improvement in the centres...but that will only come with lots of practice of course!


----------



## joey (Feb 9, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > How do you solve kinchyboy?
> ...


wat 3OP is megalame.

We'll have a look at Benelux (I think), or Bristol. I wanna see it in practice.

There are also some r2 improvements, I think, well just the same as M2 improvements.


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 9, 2010)

joey said:


> kinch2002 said:
> 
> 
> > joey said:
> ...



Rowan told me to stick with 3OP. I just tried a solve using BLD method with my eyes open and got 5:16, which is only 30 faster than with my eyes closed. Perhaps it's just pure finger speed I need to work on.


----------



## Escher (Feb 9, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Rowan told me to stick with 3OP. I just tried a solve using BLD method with my eyes open and got 5:16, which is only 30 faster than with my eyes closed. Perhaps it's just pure finger speed I need to work on.



Hey, I thought I said you should do TuRBo 
Anyway, whatever you do, listen to Joey


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 9, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> New 4x4BLD PB: 10:08.93 [4:20.04]. 2nd weekly comp scramble. Just can't get that execution any faster!



DAMN.
Must. Beat. You. In. This. Week's. Competition.


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 9, 2010)

Escher said:


> Hey, I thought I said you should do TuRBo
> Anyway, whatever you do, listen to Joey



Hmmm...I probably just forgot. I think I thought that because I suggested R2 and you said it wasn't a great method.



Yes said:


> DAMN.
> Must. Beat. You. In. This. Week's. Competition.



You'll beat me if you do a couple more events, like feet or MTS.


----------



## joey (Feb 9, 2010)

Rowan is nub at bld :3


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 10, 2010)

Not really a blindfolded accomplishment, per se, but... 1:52 4x4BLD execution.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 10, 2010)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Not really a blindfolded accomplishment, per se, but... 1:52 4x4BLD execution.



Wow - going after Ville?

Very impressive.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 10, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > Not really a blindfolded accomplishment, per se, but... 1:52 4x4BLD execution.
> ...



11:45 5x5BLD. Nah, going for something else.


----------



## Escher (Feb 10, 2010)

joey said:


> Rowan is nub at bld :3



yarp. If I knew how to memo then maybe I wouldn't be, I enough bloody methods!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 10, 2010)

23:47.70, 26:32.69, (DNF), (17:57.93), 22:29.31 = 24:16.57

These were my last 5 4x4 BLD solves and I somehow managed to get 4 out 5 successes 
I remember, when I tried really hard, to get a 3x3 BLD average of 5, it was really hard. Now I got a 4x4 BLD avg5 without even really trying 

EDIT: This totally deserves to be my 800th post on the forums


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 10, 2010)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Swordsman Kirby said:
> ...



Okay sorta, 4:11 4x4x4 BLD.

U' l' U2 R2 d b R2 l' L' U f2 L2 R2 b L u R2 U d2 f' L' F' l d l2 F' f2 L b2 d D' R u' U L R r2 B' F u' 

He beat me by over a minute, though. >_>


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 10, 2010)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



That's okay - that's what "going after" means - you're still trying to catch him. Good to see you're making progress.

And that really is an amazing solve. Congratulations.

Someday, I'll be as good as you. Problem is that by then, everyone else will be too, since it will probably take me several more years.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 10, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > Swordsman Kirby said:
> ...



You should at least try the scramble first... Ville got a 3:03 on it.


----------



## zaub3rfr4g (Feb 10, 2010)

1:26.55, 1:28.88, 1:28.03, 1:43.68, DNF(1:35.09)
first avg 3/5 ever 1:33.53
pretty nice


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 10, 2010)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Swordsman Kirby said:
> ...



Very good for me, but not spectacular, and a long way from you: 7:08.63. I messed up tracing the edges when memorizing, though. I have to stop doing that somehow.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Feb 11, 2010)

6:36.89


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 11, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 6:36.89



nice


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Feb 11, 2010)

3x3 BLD 03.01.06!! Nooo almost sub-3. working hard now


----------



## joey (Feb 11, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 6:36.89



Hehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehe

You woke me up though :<


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 11, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 6:36.89


Not bad.


----------



## Escher (Feb 11, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 6:36.89



Meh


----------



## LarsN (Feb 11, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 6:36.89



holy sh** that's crazy! 

I'm not going to post anymore 5x5x5BLD results until this post is 10 pages away...


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Feb 11, 2010)

LarsN said:


> Ville Seppänen said:
> 
> 
> > 6:36.89
> ...



I'll have a faster time by then.


----------



## joey (Feb 11, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> LarsN said:
> 
> 
> > Ville Seppänen said:
> ...


nome


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 11, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 6:36.89





am disappoint


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 11, 2010)

@Ville: That's just crazy.

I just got my second best 3x3x3 BLD ever: 1:18.85. Technically nonlucky, but wow that was easy.

Scramble: L R2 B2 U L R' D2 U2 L R D R2 D' L2 R U B2 F U F' U L D B' U'


----------



## RDT96 (Feb 11, 2010)

I just got my first successful 3x3x3 BLD solve like 10 minutes ago!


----------



## peterbat (Feb 12, 2010)

First ever non-lucky sub 2!

1:56.75

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice Ville


----------



## Faz (Feb 12, 2010)

2/2 in 10:47. I planned to try 4, but couldn't really be bothered.


----------



## Ness (Feb 12, 2010)

yeah! first successful 3x3x3 BLD ever!!
It's such a great feeling, when you open your eyes and see the cube in its solved state.


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 12, 2010)

Ness said:


> yeah! first successful 3x3x3 BLD ever!!
> It's such a great feeling, when you open your eyes and see the cube in its solved state.



It sure is, once your've done it heaps that feeling fades away. So enjoy your solves while you can.


----------



## Faz (Feb 12, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Ness said:
> 
> 
> > yeah! first successful 3x3x3 BLD ever!!
> ...



It doesn't fade away for me.


----------



## Escher (Feb 12, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> It doesn't fade away for me.



Every scramble Faz sub 2s on is a lucky scramble.


----------



## Zava (Feb 12, 2010)

9/9 29:15 (19:15)
some cubes were ridiculously *easy* to remember, I dunno how but some of them just had a nice memo. maybe the *scrambles* were *lucky* 
also, question: is it legal to use mini cubes at multi? at this one I used my mini QJ as the third cube, not to make it easier, just because it is a nice cube. I can recognise all of my cubes with a touch or with R-R's, so the size doesn't really help me during multi.


----------



## Johan444 (Feb 12, 2010)

Escher said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't fade away for me.
> ...



Damn, you and your buddies really did get offended by those threads, didn't you?

How come you feel the need of ridicule people in signatures and in threads all over the forum, kindergarten style?

Pop a beer and chill out


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 12, 2010)

Zava said:


> is it legal to use mini cubes at multi?



Of course. It's not like you're prevented from using, say, type F mixed with type A.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 12, 2010)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Zava said:
> 
> 
> > is it legal to use mini cubes at multi?
> ...



I think there are some cases of people being prevented from this. But I agree with Tim, it doesn't make sense. It seems like the rules aren't clear enough on this.


----------



## joey (Feb 12, 2010)

(28,33), (DNF), 32,76, 29,56, 32,69, 33,41, 32,89, 38,00, 30,81, 37,66, 31,62, 36,39 => 33.58 avg12

First 5 are 31.67 avg5.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Feb 12, 2010)

Zomg hat's fast!


----------



## Micael (Feb 12, 2010)

Zava said:


> 9/9 29:15 (19:15)
> some cubes were ridiculously *easy* to remember, I dunno how but some of them just had a nice memo. maybe the *scrambles* were *lucky*
> also, question: is it legal to use mini cubes at multi? at this one I used my mini QJ as the third cube, not to make it easier, just because it is a nice cube. I can recognise all of my cubes with a touch or with R-R's, so the size doesn't really help me during multi.



That's very fast. You are a contender for the WR!

I do not see any advantage to being able to recognize my cubes in multi. Since I memorized them, I already know everything. Anyway, as you said, it is usually possible to recognized our cubes just by few moves. So the only regulation that can make sense would be an extremely strict one (totally identical cubes). That would be VERY difficult to apply, for both competitors and judges, so that actually does not make sense...


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 12, 2010)

joey said:


> (28,33), (DNF), 32,76, 29,56, 32,69, 33,41, 32,89, 38,00, 30,81, 37,66, 31,62, 36,39 => 33.58 avg12
> 
> First 5 are 31.67 avg5.



Not only have you taken Charlies avatar, now you taken Villes times too.


----------



## Zava (Feb 12, 2010)

Micael said:


> Zava said:
> 
> 
> > 9/9 29:15 (19:15)
> ...


no I'm still not. and I won't ever be, I'm too lazy for that (practising + working out a new memo method and practising it until it becomes natural), and anyway if I wouldn't I still don't think I could ever go for WR
so using a mini is OK, but there are precedents about the opposite? oh well, until my next competition I'll have 9 good cubes without the mini just to make things sure (I already have them as I have like ~25 3x3s, I just like to use my bests so exec. is as fast as it can be - also an order with 4 3x3s is on its way)

also, congrats Joey


----------



## Toad (Feb 12, 2010)

joey said:


> (28,33), (DNF), 32,76, 29,56, 32,69, 33,41, 32,89, 38,00, 30,81, 37,66, 31,62, 36,39 => 33.58 avg12
> 
> First 5 are 31.67 avg5.



WAT


----------



## joey (Feb 12, 2010)

toad: read mats post.
even more confusion though, he thinks my avatar is charlie! it's BeautifullyDecayed.


----------



## Micael (Feb 12, 2010)

Zava, can you try with all your 25 cubes? Just for fun.


----------



## Toad (Feb 12, 2010)

joey said:


> toad: read mats post.
> even more confusion though, he thinks my avatar is charlie! it's BeautifullyDecayed.



Errrr... I didn't realise he meant stole times quite that literally?


----------



## Zava (Feb 12, 2010)

Micael said:


> Zava, can you try with all your 25 cubes? Just for fun.



uhhh.  
not sure it's a good idea, as I said I'm using my single bld memo, which is ok for 9, but fails at larger amounts (reason#1 I'm not capable of wr even at home) 
but we'll see. I'll need a friday for that as I don't have any lessons on that day, and the house is empty until ~4 pm. next free friday is 2 weeks from now on, I'm having a trip to München next week  so if you remind me before the 26th of feb, I think I'll do a big attempt.


----------



## Pitzu (Feb 12, 2010)

Zava said:


> I'll need a friday for that as I don't have any lessons on that day, and the house is empty until ~4 pm.


Or an empty office without a cleaner lady. 
Congratulations! Go for NR! (Just kidding... )


----------



## Olivér Perge (Feb 12, 2010)

Pitzu said:


> Or an empty office without a *cleaner lady*.



You talk, with your dirty mind and your "memo-ladies".  Kidding, of course. 

Anyway, well done Balázs, please try not to jesus up the next official attempt!


----------



## Zava (Feb 12, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> Pitzu said:
> 
> 
> > Or an empty office without a *cleaner lady*.
> ...


I was running to japan for "cicik"...  


Olivér Perge said:


> Anyway, well done Balázs, please try not to jesus up the next official attempt!


does doing the same in ~40-50 minutes count as jesusing up?


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 12, 2010)

I just got my first blindsolve ever. (9:09.16 really slow). But hey, I can now tell people I can solve the rubik's cube blindfolded.


----------



## Toad (Feb 12, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> I just got my first blindsolve ever. (9:09.16 really slow). But hey, I can now tell people I *have solved* the rubik's cube blindfolded.



Fixed.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 12, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> TheMachanga said:
> 
> 
> > I just got my first blindsolve ever. (9:09.16 really slow). But hey, I can now tell people I *have solved* the rubik's cube blindfolded.
> ...



Solving it BLD once means you can't do it again?


----------



## joey (Feb 12, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > TheMachanga said:
> ...



Not always


----------



## Toad (Feb 12, 2010)

joey said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > randomtoad said:
> ...



To be able to say "I can" do something it must be a repeatable skill.

It's a bit like when you get a really lucky PB 3x3 solve and you might say "I can solve it in under 10 seconds" when really, you average about 20. I think it's safer to say "I have" until you've proven to yourself that it's reapeatable (by doing more successful BLD solves in this example)


----------



## joey (Feb 12, 2010)

4x4 edges bld in 4 looks. 

now 3 looks. (it should have been two, but didn't realise I only had a 3-cycle left on the second look!)


----------



## Micael (Feb 13, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > nlCuber22 said:
> ...



Once you can do it in front of people, it is safe to say "I can". Otherwise, "I have" is safer.


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 13, 2010)

Micael said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > joey said:
> ...



Well, I just solved it again (7.56.15) so I'm 2 for 2.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 13, 2010)

joey said:


> 4x4 edges bld in 4 looks.
> 
> now 3 looks. (it should have been two, but didn't realise I only had a 3-cycle left on the second look!)



Are those loooong looks and are you actually solving the edges or just doing the cycle in your head? It is not always easy to understand your posts, but maybe that is the point :confused:.

As to who the lady in your avatar is, please enlighten me . Iv'e tried to get it to you wearing a wig, but even with my not so good eyesight i cannot do that.


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 13, 2010)

Zava said:


> Olivér Perge said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway, well done Balázs, please try not to jesus up the next official attempt!
> ...



Haha I see what you mean now Oliver 



MatsBergsten said:


> As to who the lady in your avatar is, please enlighten me . Iv'e tried to get it to you wearing a wig, but even with my not so good eyesight i cannot do that.



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/member.php?u=6751

Also I think joey is only memoing about 10 pieces, then solving those, then memoing the next 10, then solving those etc until he is done. Kind of like how people start with edges-only 3BLD, Joey is starting with half-of-edges-only 4BLD


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 13, 2010)

joey said:


> 4x4 edges bld in 4 looks.
> 
> now 3 looks. (it should have been two, but didn't realise I only had a 3-cycle left on the second look!)



Sorry, I ought to have understood that, easy enough.

There one can see what bad preconceptions can do.


----------



## joey (Feb 13, 2010)

What DavidWoner said was right.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 13, 2010)

joey said:


> (28,33), (DNF), 32,76, 29,56, 32,69, 33,41, 32,89, 38,00, 30,81, 37,66, 31,62, 36,39 => 33.58 avg12
> 
> First 5 are 31.67 avg5.



lmfao


----------



## Sakarie (Feb 14, 2010)

YEEESS!

I just did my second Speedblind-attempt, and it was a solve! And the time was 16:76!! Memo about 25 minutes, which was what I needed for tracing everything, and repeting the solve a couple of times just to be sure. But I was NOT (mentally) practising the solve like a thousand time, just like 3-4.. The scramble was the first regular 3x3 from Weekly (which I of course hadn't done!).

Scramble+Solution here:


Spoiler






Weekly 2010-07 said:


> *3x3x3*
> *1. *D' L2 U' L2 R2 D' U' F2 L2 U B D F' U L R' F D2 U2 F2


Scramble with prefered cross-color on U

Solution:
z2 L2 F' U F' L R' B' R U' R2' U' R y' U' L' U' L U' L' U L y U2 L' U L R U' R' L U L' U L U2 L' U2 R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 14, 2010)

Sakarie said:


> YEEESS!
> 
> I just did my second Speedblind-attempt, and it was a solve! And the time was 16:76!!



I assume you mean 16.76?  And 25 minutes inspection is pretty fantastic - congratulations.


----------



## blah (Feb 14, 2010)

YESU!

After 20+ 5x5x5 BLD DNFs "yesterday," I finally got a success on Valentine's Day (after midnight)  Second success ever.

Epicness: I didn't film any of my previous attempts, but I decided that I would go for one last attempt before I go to bed, so I turned on my webcam just for the heck of it... Of the 20+ attempts I've made in the last 10 hours, the only one caught on tape was a success   

Noobness: 19:45. Fail time  But whatever.


----------



## blah (Feb 14, 2010)

And another!    On tape too  I think I really just do better on tape for some reason 

Another fail time, though. 4 midges left at 16 minutes (I peeked at the timer), spent 5 minutes recalling them  That's what happens when you use the same locations 25 times in a row...


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Feb 14, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> LarsN said:
> 
> 
> > Ville Seppänen said:
> ...



so uhh, 6:31.75 (2:31)


----------



## moogra (Feb 14, 2010)

Wow that's like half of the world record.


----------



## edw0010 (Feb 14, 2010)

Thats Crazy!

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Whatc...e-and-Seek-by-Imogen-Heap/301854606298?ref=ts


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 14, 2010)

4/4 multiBLD!
Time was 28:23.14

Video will be up soon 

EDIT:


----------



## mr. giggums (Feb 14, 2010)

just started BLD solving got 3 solves in my first 3-4 hours of learning on the 2x2
(didn't time them)


----------



## joey (Feb 14, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> Ville Seppänen said:
> 
> 
> > LarsN said:
> ...



Hi. Nice time  send me bld powers back plz


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Feb 14, 2010)

joey said:


> Ville Seppänen said:
> 
> 
> > Ville Seppänen said:
> ...



Hi. I only took your 3x3speed powers. And I seem to have lost them somewhere...


----------



## joey (Feb 14, 2010)

ohwellz


----------



## blah (Feb 14, 2010)

17:03.38. Third success in a row  On tape too.


----------



## Sakarie (Feb 15, 2010)

blah said:


> 17:03.38. Third success in a row  On tape too.



That's really great too! Fantastic!


----------



## bwatkins (Feb 15, 2010)

*FIRST EVER BLD SOLVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! EVER!!!!!!!*

WOO HOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KJiptner (Feb 15, 2010)

5/5 in 9:35.66. SICK attempt. 6min memo. One of the cubes was extremely lucky though (edges were only one 7-cycle). Still, I'm very happy. I have it on video but can't upload it until next week sadly.


----------



## joey (Feb 15, 2010)

Kai.. that's insane! sub12 6/6?

Oh, and wtfcongrats ville


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Feb 15, 2010)

22.77. Pretty cool . L R2 B F2 D U L2 R2 U2 B L2 R' B U' L2 R' B' F R' D B' D2 U' L' R2. I guess sub20 is sort of possible. And thanks joey.

My solution: y R2 U R D2 R' U' R D2 R y'
U' L D L' U L D' L'
x L2 U R U' L2 U R' U' x'
z x U R' U' M U R U' M' x' z'
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2
R U M U2 M' U R'
y' U' R2 U' M U R2 U' M' U2 y
U M2 U' L2 U M2 U' L2
68 moves STM if I can count.


----------



## Dene (Feb 15, 2010)

SPEFFIKINS


----------



## Toad (Feb 15, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 22.77. Pretty cool . L R2 B F2 D U L2 R2 U2 B L2 R' B U' L2 R' B' F R' D B' D2 U' L' R2. I guess sub20 is sort of possible. And thanks joey.
> 
> My solution: y R2 U R D2 R' U' R D2 R y'
> U' L D L' U L D' L'
> ...



Wow... Just wow...


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 15, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 22.77. Pretty cool . L R2 B F2 D U L2 R2 U2 B L2 R' B U' L2 R' B' F R' D B' D2 U' L' R2. I guess sub20 is sort of possible. And thanks joey.
> 
> My solution: y R2 U R D2 R' U' R D2 R y'
> U' L D L' U L D' L'
> ...



Very nice! You should really provide more solutions so we can all learn


----------



## Isbit (Feb 15, 2010)

Swedish record at multi, 4/4 in 30:24
slow but safe.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPeFFY2wIO0


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 15, 2010)

New 3x3x3 BLD PB: 1:13.80. Memo was 28 seconds.

Like all of my recent PBs, this was an 11 cycle of edges and a 7 cycle of corners. It seems like maybe with freestyle or BH methods, maybe an 11 cycle of edges and a 7 cycle of corners should be considered lucky. Scrambles like that are just too easy.

And wow, Ville! I got 1:54.59 on yours, because I stumbled on one of the corner algorithms. So sad. My move count was very close to yours, though - just a few moves more.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 16, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> and a 7 cycle of corners



Three 8-move comms is pretty lucky... don't know about 7-cycles in general.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 16, 2010)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > and a 7 cycle of corners
> ...



This was 2 8-movers and a 9-mover. Still pretty lucky.


----------



## blah (Feb 16, 2010)

Fifth 5x5x5 BLD success. 16:35. On tape.

r2 u' f' l d2 R U' u' f2 L u' D2 d2 L2 l' D' d U F L2 R U2 d2 u2 B l D2 d B R' U d L' D2 F2 L' f r2 f d F U u2 f2 R U2 f' B l d' r2 R2 b' D b' F' L2 d' u' L2 

11 centers solved after reorientation. 22 letters for wings. 13 for midges. 7+1 for corners. Nothing lucky


----------



## Sakarie (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes! 1:22.50, new pb on 3x3!

L R2 B F2 D U L2 R2 U2 B L2 R' B U' L2 R' B' F R' D B' D2 U' L' R2


----------



## Zava (Feb 16, 2010)

45.44 today, 13 sec memo. 
it was hand scrambled, but as I could remember, I reproduced the scramble and generated it:
(hold in the orientation you solve BLD, x2, scramble, x2) R2 U L2 U R2 D L2 U' F' L' R2 B' D2 L D2 L D L D'


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 16, 2010)

blah said:


> Fifth 5x5x5 BLD success. 16:35. On tape.
> 
> r2 u' f' l d2 R U' u' f2 L u' D2 d2 L2 l' D' d U F L2 R U2 d2 u2 B l D2 d B R' U d L' D2 F2 L' f r2 f d F U u2 f2 R U2 f' B l d' r2 R2 b' D b' F' L2 d' u' L2
> 
> 11 centers solved after reorientation. 22 letters for wings. 13 for midges. 7+1 for corners. Nothing lucky



You should upload the video(s) soon 
I can't wait!


----------



## Gomorrite (Feb 17, 2010)

I solved all the edges in a 3x3x3, that's my accomplishment. ^^


----------



## LarsN (Feb 17, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> Ville Seppänen said:
> 
> 
> > LarsN said:
> ...



That cancels my statement, so...

15:02 (oh my god it looks so pathetic  )

But it's a nice warm up for danish open next week


----------



## qqwref (Feb 17, 2010)

2x2x2 BLD in 8.330 

scramble: R U F' R F' U F
solution: z' y R' U' R U' R U' R'


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 17, 2010)

My first 3x3 BLD *using* Pochmann corners in combination with TuRBo edges and my new memory scheme.
Didn't really time because I wasn't doing it for speed I'm just getting used to the set up moves and my new memory method.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 17, 2010)

LarsN said:


> Ville Seppänen said:
> 
> 
> > Ville Seppänen said:
> ...



Wow, good job! No, it doesn't look pathetic. Ville is just incredible.

That record is so going down that weekend. It would be quite possible for Chris to get knocked out of the top 3! (I hope Chris can get it back someday, though.)


----------



## blah (Feb 17, 2010)

16:02.05.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 17, 2010)

blah said:


> 16:02.05.



You're one of the people who might do it. I can't believe how quickly you got fast at this! Of course, doing 20 in one day might have something to do with it...


----------



## blah (Feb 17, 2010)

You might find this unbelievable, Mike, but my execution is WAY slower than yours. I memo in 6 to 7 minutes


----------



## blah (Feb 17, 2010)

12:26.58. On tape 

U D' R2 r f2 L' u2 d' D2 l2 b B' L2 F' f' b D' l' D' b' L2 f' L2 l2 B D2 B' l' F' d B' F2 L2 r R2 D2 R' f2 L2 R F' u2 l r' f l L2 R U2 u B2 D U R' f b d2 f' b2 B'

14 centers solved after reorienting. 23 letters for wings. 14 for midges. 8 for corners.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Feb 17, 2010)

O_O nice!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 17, 2010)

OWAT


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 17, 2010)

blah said:


> 12:26.58. On tape
> 
> U D' R2 r f2 L' u2 d' D2 l2 b B' L2 F' f' b D' l' D' b' L2 f' L2 l2 B D2 B' l' F' d B' F2 L2 r R2 D2 R' f2 L2 R F' u2 l r' f l L2 R U2 u B2 D U R' f b d2 f' b2 B'
> 
> 14 centers solved after reorienting. 23 letters for wings. 14 for midges. 8 for corners.



Okay, you're faster than me now. I figured you'd get there soon, and now it's happened. Congratulations. (And that means your execution is now as fast as mine. )

For that matter, you're probably basically faster than Chris too. I think he's had a few solves faster than that, but not many, and your current trend seems to indicate you are likely faster than he is overall now.

Maybe we can get lucky and have a full podium at Indiana for 5x5x5 BLD all faster than the former WR? (And the funny thing is, probably still none of those people will actually get the WR, thanks to Helsinki.)


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 17, 2010)

That's only possible at 5x5BLD


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 17, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Maybe we can get lucky and have a full podium at Indiana for 5x5x5 BLD all faster than the former WR?



Let's do it.

With me placing first, of course.


----------



## blah (Feb 17, 2010)

Then I'll just do a 30-minute solve to make sure I don't DNF  Like, seriously, I'm sick of DNFing big cubes BLD


----------



## Olivér Perge (Feb 17, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Maybe we can get lucky and have a full podium at Indiana for 5x5x5 BLD all faster than the former WR? (And the funny thing is, probably still none of those people will actually get the WR, *thanks to Helsinki*.)



Or Gdansk.  I hope Rafal will go to Polish Open. (He is not registered yet.) 

That would be awesome.


----------



## Slash (Feb 17, 2010)

YES
First sub-1 3x3 BLD!!!
*56.11*
My previous PB was 1:26.61 since like half a year!!!! BOOM
R2 D2 U' L' R2 D2 U B L D2 U2 R2 D2 R2 D' L B F R' U' L' B' L R2 B2
extremely lucky, Ville, you MUST sub20 on it (cct scramble)


Solution(white text colour):
Corners:
orient: y2 L'U'LU'L'U2L RUR'URU2R'
3-cycle UBL-UBR-UFL: yxL2U2L'D'LF2L'DL'
25 moves
Edges:
UF: U2M'U2M' 
DR: UR2U'(M2)UR2U' 
BR: UR'U(M2)URU' 
RF: x U'R2U(M2)U'R2U 
BU: x' UR'U'lU'RU(M2)U'R'Ul'URU' 
BL: U'LU(M2)U'L'U 
orient DL-DB: zx (UM')4 L (UM')3 Ul'
64 moves

Total: 89 STM.
Memorization time: 28
Execution time: 28 (3,1786 TPS)


----------



## blah (Feb 18, 2010)

26.56. You aren't seriously counting that as a PB, are you?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 18, 2010)

That's funny. I got a 1:11.56 on it - total failure. I got freaked out by the corners - I couldn't remember the algorithm. Should have been sub-1 for sure.

And no, that definitely shouldn't count as a PB. It's ridiculous, and clearly lucky.

I had 76 STM. That's because of all the bad orientation algs.


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 18, 2010)

42.56................

I think I did corners the fastest way- r U R' U' r' F R F' M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U2 which takes about 3 seconds or so.

I probably could have done visual edges if I had known they were going to be THAT easy.

Not the way I did edges but a nice short (54 STM) solution is:



Spoiler



scramble: R2 D2 U' L' R2 D2 U B L D2 U2 R2 D2 R2 D' L B F R' U' L' B' L R2 B2

Corners: r U R' U' r' F R F' M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U2 (16)

Edges:
xy' R U R' U' M' U R U' r' yx' (25)
x' R U M2 U' R' U M2 U' x (33)
L2 U M2 U' L2 U M2 U' (41)
x2 R' U2 R2 U R' U' R' U2 r U R U' r' (54 moves STM)


----------



## blah (Feb 18, 2010)

Slash said:


> *56*.11





blah said:


> 26.*56*.





Mike Hughey said:


> 1:11.*56*





DavidWoner said:


> 42.*56*


What.


----------



## blah (Feb 18, 2010)

Slower than my previous one, but... 12:32.38. On tape too.


----------



## KJiptner (Feb 18, 2010)

sick improvement!


----------



## Slash (Feb 18, 2010)

blah said:


> 26.56. You aren't seriously counting that as a PB, are you?



Well it is not my nonlucky PB, but it is was not a scramble I tried out because someone told me that it's easy. And I'm not counting it as a serious PB because it will be bad if I don't break it by the end of the year or something. So, it is my lucky(very-very-very lucky) PB.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 18, 2010)

Slash said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > 26.56. You aren't seriously counting that as a PB, are you?
> ...



I have to admit, it would be pretty thrilling to get a scramble like that from CCT. I've never had one like that, for BLD. It must have been fun.


----------



## mande (Feb 18, 2010)

Slash said:


> YES
> First sub-1 3x3 BLD!!!
> *56.11*
> My previous PB was 1:26.61 since like half a year!!!! BOOM
> R2 D2 U' L' R2 D2 U B L D2 U2 R2 D2 R2 D' L B F R' U' L' B' L R2 B2



1:01:98 lol. What an easy scramble.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 18, 2010)

mande said:


> Slash said:
> 
> 
> > YES
> ...



Unbelievable scramble!

I got my first sub-1 too, but it doesn't count, because I didn't hit the scramble myself 

My time was 57.93 using Old Pochmann for edges and corners, memorization was 19 seconds.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Feb 18, 2010)

Yes said:


> mande said:
> 
> 
> > Slash said:
> ...



I hope thats using Slash's scramble, otherwise you are sick.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 18, 2010)

38.68 lol.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Feb 18, 2010)

Hehe 19.25 with that scramble.

EDIT: also got 21.31 with this: F' D2 L' B2 F2 U B D U R' U L D L' D' U' R D2 L R B2 F' U2 B' R2
I've been getting sub30 solves more recently, like more than one in 12 solves on avg. Sometimes even 3 in an average. I should just make good use of them and get a really nice average.


----------



## ManasijV (Feb 18, 2010)

43.98 
12 sec memo :O Slight mistake in execution


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 18, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> Hehe 19.25 with that scramble.



Whee - sub-20 has been done on a CCT scramble! Pretty cool (even if it is outrageously lucky).


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 19, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> Hehe 19.25



21.89 

25.00 on your non-lucky scramble.


----------



## PeterV (Feb 19, 2010)

Just got my first success on 3x3 BLD edges only  Using Classic Pochmann and letters for edges. Moving onto corners next, but I'm not sure how I should memo them (thinking I should either asign letters to corners or use visual memo). Also, I'm not sure what is the most popular/how most people solve 3x3 BLD, executing edges or corners first?

Any suggestions on memoing corners and wether to do edges or corners first would be great (yes, I'm a huge noob when it comes to BLD cubing).


----------



## Faz (Feb 19, 2010)

(1:39.91), 1:44.92, 2:01.22, DNF(1:53.23), 1:45.50, DNF(1:53.93)[4 corners], 2:04.60, DNF(2:14.69)[2 mis corners], DNF(1:58.16)[3 corners. 2 edges mis], DNF(2:35.19)[fail], 2:11.40, (DNF(1:47.03)[3 edges])

1:50.55 a5


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 19, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> (1:39.91), 1:44.92, 2:01.22, DNF(1:53.23), 1:45.50, DNF(1:53.93)[4 corners], 2:04.60, DNF(2:14.69)[2 mis corners], DNF(1:58.16)[3 corners. 2 edges mis], DNF(2:35.19)[fail], 2:11.40, (DNF(1:47.03)[3 edges])
> 
> 1:50.55 a5



Wow, you're getting pretty good! You should really learn BH (with speed-optimized algorithms instead of pure optimal commutators). With your raw speed, you could challenge Haiyan and Ville.


----------



## Faz (Feb 19, 2010)

Lol no I suck at bld >_>. Especially memo. It's still >1 minute mostly.

And I need a braindead method


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 19, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Lol no I suck at bld >_>. Especially memo. It's still >1 minute mostly.
> 
> And I need a braindead method



That's why I suggested that method, because it would be braindead. You're definitely right - with your speed, you would be awesome with a totally braindead method.


----------



## Faz (Feb 20, 2010)

1:19.91, 
(1:16.58),
DNF(1:42.68)[2 edges], 
1:34.03,
DNF(2:57.55),
DNF(1:59.09)[fail],
DNF(1:25.63)[5 edges], 
1:35.52, 
2:07.44, 
DNF(2:07.41)[corners], 
1:23.48, 
(DNF(1:23.63))

No average of 5's, but still 6/12, and really fast successes for me.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 20, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 1:19.91,
> (1:16.58),
> DNF(1:42.68)[2 edges],
> 1:34.03,
> ...


stop DNFing, its making me realize your human and i don't like it.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Feb 20, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 1:19.91,
> (1:16.58),
> DNF(1:42.68)[2 edges],
> 1:34.03,
> ...



, some competition has risen up in Australia for BLD!! That awesome fazzles, needa start practicing


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 20, 2010)

Did another demo 3x3 BLD solve recently for a math camp at my tutoring job recently. The total solve time was probably around 2:30-3:00 because I always go super/extra careful on memo to ensure a success. The solving phase was really fast for me, probably sub-40 or even sub-35. I suppose that makes sense, as my memo was super clear and fresh when I started solving.

Anyway the kids thought it was the coolest thing, and a couple of them were really inspired to give cubing a shot with our puzzle clinics. Not a particularly fast or good solve, but it felt good to put that spark into people for cubing 

Chris

P.S. You 5x5 BLD people are crazy now! I'm certainly still practicing, and have not given it up, but the times nowadays are super fast! Good luck everyone with smashing my old record, it sounds like it will probably happen many times over, and by more than one person very soon!


----------



## qqwref (Feb 20, 2010)

Floppy cube BLD ;-)

best avg12: 4.11 (σ = 1.00)
3.13, 3.71, 2.93, 4.80, (7.67), 3.38, 5.24, 3.56, 6.32, (2.45), 4.11, 3.88


----------



## blah (Feb 20, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> P.S. You 5x5 BLD people are crazy now! I'm certainly still practicing, and have not given it up, but the times nowadays are super fast! Good luck everyone with smashing my old record, it sounds like it will probably happen many times over, and by more than one person very soon!



Best/worst case scenario: Your WR gets broken by 5 people (and possibly more than 5 times) in one weekend. In no particular order (yeah right ):

Ville
Tim
Mike
Me
Dan <--- lol

I don't know if Rafal is competing, but they don't appear to have 5x5x5 BLD as an event at the Polish Open 

Or, it might just be an epic fail weekend for everyone and you get to keep your WR


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 20, 2010)

blah said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > P.S. You 5x5 BLD people are crazy now! I'm certainly still practicing, and have not given it up, but the times nowadays are super fast! Good luck everyone with smashing my old record, it sounds like it will probably happen many times over, and by more than one person very soon!
> ...



Exactly what I was thinking. Someone mentioned the possibility of Rafal competing. Also, there are a few other Europeans who are starting to be capable of it - Benelux might beat us all to it.

Dan lol. Now watch, he'll be the only one of us who does it.  (Hey, it could really happen!)

And I think you belong higher on the (non-ordered, yeah right) list than me now.

But Chris, you'll always be our hero. You were the one who showed us how to do it reasonably fast. Thank you so much for introducing me to big cubes BLD with your tutorials - I'll always be grateful.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 20, 2010)

Just basically started learning a more advanced 3x3 BLD method yesterday. Only solved a cube bld w/ my slower method a few times. Just got my first successful solve on this method and it was a PB. (Old Pochmann/M2 learned from Limeback).

7:22.67 ... (I think the memo was 4:xx)
D2 R2 D' R' B F2 L R U' L R' B2 L2 U2 R' B F L2 R' B' R F L' F L

Plenty of room for improvement.


----------



## Isbit (Feb 21, 2010)

first 3x3 AO5, 2:32.72. half a second slower than my old single PB 
Broke it two times during the session:

1:	02:37.15
2:	02:25.67
3:	02:35.34
4:	DNF (02:40.37)
5:	02:23.36


----------



## Kian (Feb 21, 2010)

6/6 53:01.90

I need more BLD usable cubes to try more.

Edit: I also need to stop going over my memo a million times. This accounts for my recent accuracy, but that's no fun. I want to fail a lot of cubes miserably. Sounds like fun.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 21, 2010)

2nd solve w/ new method, 5th solve of life. 3x3 BLD

6:01.77
D U B F D U L2 B' F U B F2 L R' B R' U' R' D' U L2 R F D2 B2


----------



## iasimp1997 (Feb 21, 2010)

Successfully learned all algs for Old Pochmann.  that's all.
FIRST BLD ACCOMPLISHMENT FTW!


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 21, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Successfully learned all algs for Old Pochmann.  that's all.
> FIRST BLD ACCOMPLISHMENT FTW!


there are only 4...


----------



## blah (Feb 22, 2010)

Sub-SK, I think.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Feb 22, 2010)

blah said:


> Sub-SK, I think.



Check that off the list...


----------



## blah (Feb 22, 2010)

Yeah but. I think he means in comp.


----------



## tfray94 (Feb 22, 2010)

Whoo! First Blindsolve!

Hate it when i get interrupted while trying to memorize. Took me a total of like 20 minutes just to memo. Had to keep stopping. Whatever.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 23, 2010)

blah said:


> Sub-SK, I think.



In what, 5x5BLD? That's not part of it.


----------



## blah (Feb 23, 2010)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > Sub-SK, I think.
> ...


Why not?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 23, 2010)

blah said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > blah said:
> ...



I should've been more explicit: to beat me at 3x3 BLD in competition.


----------



## blah (Feb 23, 2010)

I hate you.


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 23, 2010)

First sub 10 BLD. I'm happy about it.


----------



## Death_Note (Feb 23, 2010)

oh yeah my first blindfold solve 
time: 20min (lmao) :fp


----------



## roller (Feb 23, 2010)

Today after days of trying to understand how the blindfold works, i solved it for the first time 
And i got it on the video as well 
But one layer was already completed (i used badmephisto's scramble  )


----------



## Sakarie (Feb 23, 2010)

roller said:


> Today after days of trying to understand how the blindfold works, i solved it for the first time
> And i got it on the video as well
> But one layer was already completed (i used badmephisto's scramble  )



That's great, and I'm glad that you've started to do blindfolded. But I'm afraid that a solve with a scramble where one layer is already solved, doesn't count as a full solve. But keep on working!


----------



## roller (Feb 23, 2010)

Sakarie said:


> roller said:
> 
> 
> > Today after days of trying to understand how the blindfold works, i solved it for the first time
> ...



I know it doesn't count! :L
But i'm proud anyway 
Will hopefully do first FULL solve today 
Thank you for the support


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 23, 2010)

1:34.01 Non-lucky PB!
3x3 BLD.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 23, 2010)

Megaminx solved purely with commutators sighted. It's hard, but it's getting easier. I think I can try it BLD in a few weeks. I just need to figure out a good memo system.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 23, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Megaminx solved purely with commutators sighted. It's hard, but it's getting easier. I think I can try it BLD in a few weeks. I just need to figure out a good memo system.



Congratulations! If you figure out a good memo system, let me know. I only have a bad memo system for it.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 23, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > Megaminx solved purely with commutators sighted. It's hard, but it's getting easier. I think I can try it BLD in a few weeks. I just need to figure out a good memo system.
> ...


Well, thanks to my gf who is addicted to Japan, I fortunately know some katakana and hiragana.  Instead of letters, I'm going to use those.

Problem is that there aren't enough for just katakana or just hiragana, so the upper half is katakana and the lower half is hiragana.

As there are 5 vowels, each side has exactly 1 starting consonant. U has A, I, U, E and O. F has KA, KI, KU, KE and KO etc. 

I think this might just work out pretty well, the only problem is that you might mix up katakana and hiragana. Do you have any ideas for that?


----------



## LarsN (Feb 23, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > Megaminx solved purely with commutators sighted. It's hard, but it's getting easier. I think I can try it BLD in a few weeks. I just need to figure out a good memo system.
> ...



Visual anybody? 

No, that's a project I'm not going to start on anytime soon. I wish you good luck on your attempt


----------



## qqwref (Feb 23, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Problem is that there aren't enough for just katakana or just hiragana, so the upper half is katakana and the lower half is hiragana.
> 
> As there are 5 vowels, each side has exactly 1 starting consonant. U has A, I, U, E and O. F has KA, KI, KU, KE and KO etc.



Are you sure there aren't enough? I think you could use -, k, s, t, n, h, m, r, g, z, b, p. Each one of those seems to fit with all five vowels (assuming you're fine with shi, chi, tsu, fu, ji) so that gives you 60 unique syllables to use. I suppose you could make words out of them, and if you know some Japanese it would aid memorization.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 23, 2010)

I don't know a lot of Japanese, just the kana. That's why I didn't count the g, z, b and p. I think they would confuse me because they differ just a '' from each other.

It's probably the question if I would visualize the kana or pronounce it in my head.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 23, 2010)

But you could still memorize the syllables aurally, right? Unless you're a completely visual person.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 23, 2010)

Yeah I'm not entirely sure about that. I'd have to try that out.


----------



## LarsN (Feb 23, 2010)

4x4x4BLD: 9:43.85 

My first sub10. I guess it had to happen sooner or later with all that 5x5x5BLD practise 
It was second solve of the weekly.


----------



## PeterV (Feb 24, 2010)

First 3x3x3 BLD success!!! Only my second attempt at a full BLD solve!!! Using Classic Pochmann, letters for edges and visual memo for corners. Total time was around 20 mins., but I was interupted during my memo by a 2-3 min. phone call. I figure solving time was around 5 mins.

Such an awesome feeling to take off the blindfold and see a solved cube! I think this might be the start of a BLD addiction


----------



## riffz (Feb 24, 2010)

PeterV said:


> First 3x3x3 BLD success!!! Only my second attempt at a full BLD solve!!! Using Classic Pochmann, letters for edges and visual memo for corners. Total time was around 20 mins., but I was interupted during my memo by a 2-3 min. phone call. I figure solving time was around 5 mins.
> 
> Such an awesome feeling to take off the blindfold and see a solved cube! I think this might be the start of a BLD addiction



Congrats man, reminds me of my first success


----------



## Forte (Feb 24, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Yeah I'm not entirely sure about that. I'd have to try that out.



In my opinion, I don't think that you will find much difference between katakana and hiragana. It would be kind of like using lowercase and uppercase letters at the same time. Maybe a mix of the alphabet and kana? Or maybe you could kind of use kana, but also include other vowel and consonant sounds, and associate the pairs with an image.

I don't have very good experience with BLD memo, but from being Japanese, that sort of struck me as a problem. It's a good start though!


----------



## blah (Feb 24, 2010)

Forte said:


> I don't have very good experience with BLD memo, but from being *Japanese*, that sort of struck me as a problem. It's a good start though!


<--- Canadian.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 24, 2010)

Kenadian you mean...


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 24, 2010)

PeterV said:


> First 3x3x3 BLD success!!! Only my second attempt at a full BLD solve!!! Using Classic Pochmann, letters for edges and visual memo for corners. Total time was around 20 mins., but I was interupted during my memo by a 2-3 min. phone call. I figure solving time was around 5 mins.
> 
> Such an awesome feeling to take off the blindfold and see a solved cube! I think this might be the start of a BLD addiction



Yeah, what a great feeling. Nice job.


----------



## rubiknewbie (Feb 24, 2010)

PeterV said:


> First 3x3x3 BLD success!!! Only my second attempt at a full BLD solve!!! Using Classic Pochmann, letters for edges and visual memo for corners. Total time was around 20 mins., but I was interupted during my memo by a 2-3 min. phone call. I figure solving time was around 5 mins.
> 
> Such an awesome feeling to take off the blindfold and see a solved cube! I think this might be the start of a BLD addiction



That's sick man. It took me a few tries and my 1st successful solve is 38 min.


----------



## PeterV (Feb 24, 2010)

riffz said:


> Congrats man, reminds me of my first success





Zane_C said:


> Yeah, what a great feeling. Nice job.





rubiknewbie said:


> That's sick man. It took me a few tries and my 1st successful solve is 38 min.



Thanks to all of you for your kind words and encouragement. Hopefully I'll continue to post in this thread with increasingly better times.


----------



## joey (Feb 24, 2010)

PeterV: You suck. Faster plz.


----------



## PeterV (Feb 24, 2010)

joey said:


> PeterV: You suck. Faster plz.



Ouch  But seriously, I know I suck. I'll get faster soon, I promise!


----------



## Micael (Feb 24, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Megaminx solved purely with commutators sighted. It's hard, but it's getting easier. I think I can try it BLD in a few weeks. I just need to figure out a good memo system.



Person-Action should work fine, I believe.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 24, 2010)

I don't know 60 persons


----------



## TheBB (Feb 24, 2010)

You don't need to know them.


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 25, 2010)

4x4x4 PB: 9:09.39 [4:30.77]. 1st weekly comp scramble. Just tried to go a bit faster on execution (thanks Joey for convincing me that I'm slow!) and I managed to cut a minute off execution PB and overall PB. Pretty easy cycles on centres.


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 25, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> I don't know 60 persons



Then you have a few weeks to go out and make 60 new friends.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 25, 2010)

Yay. Edges only memo/execution in 1:09.18. It's too bad, corners were easy 
Good though, fast for me.


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 25, 2010)

5:13.17
Not a bad time for me considering I paused heaps and am still getting used to my new BLD techniques. New memory technique, TuRBo edges, Pochmann corners and some commutators.


----------



## Micael (Feb 25, 2010)

TheBB said:


> You don't need to know them.



Yea. Person-Action is the name of the system. Actually, it is more like (person, character, anime, animal, anything alive (example: Ewok))-(action, object, anything not alive you can play with (example: water, fire...))


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 25, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Yay. Edges only memo/execution in 1:09.18. It's too bad, corners were easy
> Good though, fast for me.



So, you actually get 1:1x DNFs in weekly competition and consider a 1:09 edges only fast for you?


----------



## ManasijV (Feb 25, 2010)

Yes said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > Yay. Edges only memo/execution in 1:09.18. It's too bad, corners were easy
> ...



He might have stopped that solve. But he does say he got a 1:26.xx DNF. Corners memo and execution in around 20 seconds?


----------



## joey (Feb 25, 2010)

To be honest, I'm finding it hard to believe nlcuber at all.


----------



## Shortey (Feb 25, 2010)

joey said:


> To be honest, I'm finding it hard to believe nlcuber at all.



I know! He posted a 12.37 3x3 solve and said:


> Honestly, there's nothing special about it. *It's just slightly above average* and I wanted a video, lol.



I heard he got like 40 in a recent comp. =O


----------



## Micael (Feb 25, 2010)

nlCuber22, can you clarify your bld time? In weekly comp it looks like you can do bld in 1:10, but here it looks like it is a fast time for edges only. ???


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 25, 2010)

Micael said:


> nlCuber22, can you clarify your bld time? In weekly comp it looks like you can do bld in 1:10, but here it looks like it is a fast time for edges only. ???



Sure. Normally, assuming I get a success, get 3.xx.xx. 
The 1:26 memo was quite rushed and looking back, I overreacted. I probably forgot to do something in that solve, but I remember that I did a setup move wrong and then couldn't remember. Rest assured I don't get anything close to those times, ever. One of the other DNFs was a pop, and the other one my mom started talking to me and screwed up my memo so I stopped those two. >_>

Looks like I should explain my result at DC Open now too:
First solve was something in the 40s. Why? Let's see:
Cross mistake, resulting in a 6 second cross
My cube felt different, like, really loose. Don't know why.
I was shaaaaaaaaking.
Several mistakes in F2L, and when I was "done" I found that I had 2 flipped edges, which I had to go back and fix. 
Dot OLL which ended up as a slow 2 look algorithm (don't know a name for it, but back then I used f R U R' U' f' F R U R' U' F' - I switched to a faster one since) at PLL, I got an Nb perm (slow), which I popped an edge on. It turned out I put it back flipped and had to fix that at the end. Recog was slow on top of that.

It even felt faster than 40, but it did feel like forever.
All of the DNF's were just instances of my cube having a bad pop, but the 2nd one was just 1 mistake in F2L and I didn't want to continue the solve, I felt so bad about it. I probably should have continued it because it would have at least been 20.xx.

30.xx was using someone else's cube, and it was just in general a failolol. Bad LL, bad F2L, bad everything, and even a minor pop. I was able to laugh that one off though.

As for my 2x2 solves, the 6 was a normal LBL solve, on the 12, I did Ortega but forgot the PBL so had to fix the FL, luckily I knew the CLL. And the 10 was just a bad solve, I still get those occasionally. Not sure about the DNF's, don't really remember.

In other words, I ultimately jesus'd up all my solves (I think. haha)

All in all, it sucked, especially because the comp ended early (however I do know it was for the best).
It was still lots of fun, because I got to meet some cool people, and I got my FII and my Pyraminx, which is great. 

I would also like to say that I am indeed sub 20, and I normally get 16 averages. Please, at least believe me about that. I was really hoping to go to Indiana Winter so I could un-lol my WCA profile, but that didn't end up working out, unless by some miracle my dad says yes by tomorrow. (hoping for that)
Anyway, I'm really sorry.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 25, 2010)

Micael said:


> nlCuber22, can you clarify your bld time? In weekly comp it looks like you can do bld in 1:10, but here it looks like it is a fast time for edges only. ???



Sure. Normally, assuming I get a success, get 3.xx.xx. 
The 1:26 memo was quite rushed and looking back, I overreacted. I probably forgot to do something in that solve, but I remember that I did a setup move wrong and then couldn't remember. Rest assured I don't get anything close to those times, ever. One of the other DNFs was a pop, and the other one my mom started talking to me and screwed up my memo so I stopped those two. >_>

Looks like I should explain my result at DC Open now too:


Spoiler



First solve was something in the 40s. Why? Let's see:
Cross mistake, resulting in a 6 second cross
My cube felt different, like, really loose. Don't know why.
I was shaaaaaaaaking.
Several mistakes in F2L, and when I was "done" I found that I had 2 flipped edges, which I had to go back and fix. 
Dot OLL which ended up as a slow 2 look algorithm (don't know a name for it, but back then I used f R U R' U' f' F R U R' U' F' - I switched to a faster one since) at PLL, I got an Nb perm (slow), which I popped an edge on. It turned out I put it back flipped and had to fix that at the end. Recog was slow on top of that.

It even felt faster than 40, but it did feel like forever.
All of the DNF's were just instances of my cube having a bad pop, but the 2nd one was just 1 mistake in F2L and I didn't want to continue the solve, I felt so bad about it. I probably should have continued it because it would have at least been 20.xx.

30.xx was using someone else's cube, and it was just in general a failolol. Bad LL, bad F2L, bad everything, and even a minor pop. I was able to laugh that one off though.

As for my 2x2 solves, the 6 was a normal LBL solve, on the 12, I did Ortega but forgot the PBL so had to fix the FL, luckily I knew the CLL. And the 10 was just a bad solve, I still get those occasionally. Not sure about the DNF's, don't really remember.

In other words, I ultimately jesus'd up all my solves (I think. haha)

All in all, it sucked, especially because the comp ended early (however I do know it was for the best).
It was still lots of fun, because I got to meet some cool people, and I got my FII and my Pyraminx, which is great. 

I would also like to say that I am indeed sub 20, and I normally get 16 averages. Please, at least believe me about that. I was really hoping to go to Indiana Winter so I could un-lol my WCA profile, but that didn't end up working out, unless by some miracle my dad says yes by tomorrow. (hoping for that)
Anyway, I'm really sorry.
I hope you accept this explanation, as it is the best I could put everything.


----------



## Micael (Feb 25, 2010)

ah ok, I see, the times inside parentheses were the memo. It mislead us because we are used that when someone puts a time next to a DNF, he puts the time for the full attempt.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 25, 2010)

Lol


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 25, 2010)

You shouldn't "be sorry" for us for getting bad times in competition.






Just try to get some decent solves in competition and people will believe you.
Just... I think, you yourself wouldn't believe anyone at all if he/she claimed to have an avg of 16 and getting like 40 in comp ^^


----------



## TheBB (Feb 25, 2010)

Just learned BH corners. Took about a week. Surprisingly easy...


----------



## Zava (Feb 25, 2010)

Bertalan did hungarian bld NR at benelux, 1:12.xx
he provided us the scramble (he generated it on his own)

here it is:
U2 F R2 F' U2 L' U' L' D2 R2 F U' B D2 L2 B2 D2 (17f) 
and don't ask how fast I could do it because atm I'm exploding of anger.........


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 25, 2010)

inb4 derail



nlCuber22 said:


> Looks like I should explain my result at DC Open now too:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




I don't believe you. If you're sub20, there's no way you get 40 DNF DNF DNF. From what I've heard about people observing you, the DNFs were stopped after quite a while with not much of the cube done at all.

And as for your videos on youtube;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUZcrYLLj4c

This looks fake as hell. I can't know for sure, but it looks pretty obvious to me (and others).

And lets not forget (you've deleted the post now) when you posted a 13.xx average of 42 AND a sub10 mean of 3. Blatent lies.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 25, 2010)

TheBB said:


> Just learned BH corners. Took about a week. Surprisingly easy...



It is, isn't it?  Congratulations. My times went down 30 seconds as a result of it - I hope you see similar improvement.

I didn't time it precisely, but I ran through all BH corners in about 40 minutes this morning.


----------



## Zava (Feb 25, 2010)

Slash said:


> YES
> First sub-1 3x3 BLD!!!
> *56.11*
> My previous PB was 1:26.61 since like half a year!!!! BOOM
> ...


heh, 23.00


----------



## qqwref (Feb 25, 2010)

Zava said:


> Bertalan did hungarian bld NR at benelux, 1:12.xx
> he provided us the scramble (he generated it on his own)
> 
> here it is:
> ...


Very nice scramble, wow o_0 I got 2:25.32, quite good for me.


----------



## Micael (Feb 25, 2010)

Zava said:


> Micael said:
> 
> 
> > Zava, can you try with all your 25 cubes? Just for fun.
> ...



Just a reminder for your big attempt of tomorow.


----------



## Zava (Feb 25, 2010)

Micael said:


> Zava said:
> 
> 
> > Micael said:
> ...



grrrr, I hoped you'll forget  ok, we'll see how am I next morning, and I'll try between 15-20.


----------



## KJiptner (Feb 26, 2010)

Zava said:


> Bertalan did hungarian bld NR at benelux, 1:12.xx
> he provided us the scramble (he generated it on his own)
> 
> here it is:
> ...



i can confirm this is correct but for me this was a rather normal scramble. the third one was actually much easier (i screwed it up hard though)


----------



## PeterV (Feb 26, 2010)

Got another 3x3 BLD solve (2nd success)  Time was much slower than my first success, but I did the first 3 edges before realizing i executed the wrong memo letters, so I undid them and redid them correctly :fp This was also the first solve I've had with parity, so it's good to know that I handled it correctly.

A question to those more experienced in BLD solving: I'm happy with memoing letters for edges, but I visually memo the corners and it seems to take forever. Can someone suggest a better memo system for corners (using Classic Pochmann for edges and corners)?


----------



## Faz (Feb 26, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Micael said:
> 
> 
> > nlCuber22, can you clarify your bld time? In weekly comp it looks like you can do bld in 1:10, but here it looks like it is a fast time for edges only. ???
> ...



Kian has your solves on tape. You say you had 2 pops. Kian, can you verify this?


----------



## Zava (Feb 26, 2010)

KJiptner said:


> Zava said:
> 
> 
> > Bertalan did hungarian bld NR at benelux, 1:12.xx
> ...



eh, for me it is super easy.. if Milán or me got that scramble in comp I pretty much think the NR wouldn't be 1:12 but a safe-solve sub1
could you provide us the other scramble?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 26, 2010)

But, didn't Mátyas have a sub-1 in competition? :confused:


----------



## Zava (Feb 26, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> But, didn't Mátyas have a sub-1 in competition? :confused:



I meant *bld* solve


----------



## KJiptner (Feb 26, 2010)

Zava said:


> could you provide us the other scramble?


Sorry I DNFed it and don't really remember much of it. I could probably recognize it though. Maybe Tim can help out.
What's your Method btw?


----------



## Zava (Feb 26, 2010)

if corners are easy to orient, then I do that and then A perms / R'FRF'*3 things (this scramble was easy to orient, then an A and an E perm on U/D sides...cormer memo was like 2-3 seconds) if they're not, then I just do freestyle
edges is M2, I just had to remember 8 pieces and a separate (and no orientation parity) 3 cycle of edges


----------



## mande (Feb 26, 2010)

3x3 BLD 1:33.42 R' L U D' R2 D' R2 F2 L' D L F B' L B U2 R' U2 F2 D2 U F' L2 D2 U

EDIT: I continued to do an avg 5 BLD, and I got the following:


Spoiler



Session average: 2:23.18

1. (1:33.42) R' L U D' R2 D' R2 F2 L' D L F B' L B U2 R' U2 F2 D2 U F' L2 D2 U 
2. 2:24.53 B R' F2 R' B' D2 U B' F' L' U L2 F' L D2 U' B R F2 D2 L' D B F D2 
3. 2:24.13 R D2 L' R2 B R' U L2 D B U2 L2 R2 F' U2 D B2 D2 F2 L D' B' R2 B' D 
4. 2:20.88 R U B' U D R' B2 L R' D U L' F' B U' L' U R D' F D' U L2 D F2 
5. (2:28.57) L' U' L F2 B L2 B R2 F2 D' F' L2 B2 L U2 L' B' U2 F B D F B2 L' U


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 26, 2010)

Solved the cube BLD at school today, because apparently rubik's cubes got brought into confersation yesterday and my brother said I can do it blindfolded.
A guy didn't believe him so I went to the year 12 common room today and did a successful BLD solve .


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 26, 2010)

Ah, finally, a timed full BH success (Although not all algs were optimal) 

3:15.72

D' L D2 U' L' R2 U2 R2 F L2 U2 B2 R L U2 R2 F2 L' F D' U2 R2 D' U' B'

Solution:

y R' U' R U M U' R' U r y'
B' L' U' L U M' U' L' U l B
R' y' M' U2 M U2 y R
U' x' M2 U R2 U' M2 U R2 U' x U
z' D M' U M D' M' U' M z
D R2 D L' D' R2 D L D2
y R' U2 R' D2 R U2 R' D2 R2 y'
F R2 U2 R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' F R F y' U2 R2 F'
U' R U R' U R U2 R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R U'


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 28, 2010)

4:14.75.
I had quite a few delays.
Soon I hope to be sub 4 avg. 
Then my next goal is sub 3, then after I've achieved that I'll try to sub 2, but that's probably a bit over the top.


----------



## Cuber3 (Feb 28, 2010)

New 3x3 BLD PB:

4:17.81

F U' B2 R2 B2 F2 D2 U L' R' D U2 L2 R' U L' B2 F2 U2 R2 D U' L' R2 B2

Pretty easy visual memo, non-lucky.


----------



## ooveehoo (Feb 28, 2010)

First successful BLD in an official competition! I had had 14 DNFs before that


----------



## Cride5 (Feb 28, 2010)

First ever successful 3x3x3 BLD solve!
16:33.43 + 8:33.86 = 25:07.30
I think this was 5th attempt. So happy to finally get it after so many close failures  
Solved using Old Pochmann.


----------



## Escher (Feb 28, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> First ever successful 3x3x3 BLD solve!
> 16:33.43 + 8:33.86 = 25:07.30
> I think this was 5th attempt. So happy to finally get it after so many close failures
> Solved using Old Pochmann.



Yes!!! Nice one 

I knew you'd get it!


----------



## PeterV (Feb 28, 2010)

3x3x3 BLD PB: 16:09.67. 3rd success of 5 or so attempts. I think my corner memo is taking up the most time. I've got to find a better way to memo corners. Sub-10 soon.

EDIT: Congrats, Cride5 on your first BLD success! I got my first success a couple days ago and it feels great. Hopefully we're both on our way to faster and faster times!


----------



## Cride5 (Feb 28, 2010)

Escher said:


> Cride5 said:
> 
> 
> > First ever successful 3x3x3 BLD solve!
> ...





PeterV said:


> 3x3x3 BLD PB: 16:09.67. 3rd success of 5 or so attempts. I think my corner memo is taking up the most time. I've got to find a better way to memo corners. Sub-10 soon.
> 
> EDIT: Congrats, Cride5 on your first BLD success! I got my first success a couple days ago and it feels great. Hopefully we're both on our way to faster and faster times!


Heh, cheers guys  

I think I may look at learning M2 to get faster. I'd love to get success at competition ... maybe I'll give it a shot at the next UK open..

@PeterV - congrats to you as well! It's great to finally join the BLD club! What memo system are you using for corners? If you're using 3OP I'm not sure if visualisation would work so well, but certainly if its anything like OldP, R2 or BH, direct should be fairly easy. Its usually only about 8 or so sticker positions to remember..


----------



## PeterV (Feb 28, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > Cride5 said:
> ...



Hey Cride5, I'm using Old Pochmann with letters for edges and visual for corners. I'm comfortable with edge memo, but corner memo seems to take forever for me and needs to be reviewed too much. It may be too early to tell if I just need practice or if visual memo just isn't for me.


----------



## joey (Feb 28, 2010)

PeterV&Cride5: Faster plz.

[serious]
I'm not trying to offend you here, but I don't get HOW you take so long to memo/exec? I can't understand how it takes that long to memorise 20 pieces.
Basically, it doesn't, just take ONLY 5mins to memo.. you WILL get it right. Trust me.
[/serious]


----------



## Escher (Feb 28, 2010)

Got a 1:53 with Old Pochmann/freestyle (visual memo) this evening. Don't have the scramble, but 2 corners solved, no 'parity'.


----------



## Cride5 (Mar 1, 2010)

joey said:


> PeterV&Cride5: Faster plz.



Lol, will try. I guess the fact that I was watching a film at the same time didn't help my memo time. I reckon I could manage sub-10 for memo no problem, but sub-5 sounds quite a challenge! My PB for 2x2 I think is about 1-min so maybe its just a case of getting more practice. I'm only really doing BLD for weekly comps atm. For now I'm focusing on ZZ speed until I can hit that sub-20 avg of 12 

@Escher that's crazy fast ... I'll need to borrow you for some tips at some point!

@PeterV I actually started with letters, but really didn't deal with it well at all. As soon as I switched to visual it just came a lot easier, requiring much less mental effort. I'm not sure if this makes much difference, but English was always my worst subject at school, so letters/words aren't as easy for me. I think I deal OK with spatial information though, which is possibly why visual feels so much easier.

A while back I came across this really interesting talk by Richard Feynman about the differences in the way we conceptualise various types of information. It may explain why individuals may naturally prefer certain types of memo systems over others.


----------



## PeterV (Mar 1, 2010)

joey said:


> PeterV&Cride5: Faster plz.
> 
> [serious]
> I'm not trying to offend you here, but I don't get HOW you take so long to memo/exec? I can't understand how it takes that long to memorise 20 pieces.
> ...



[serious]
Give us a break. We've just started and will get better with time and practice. At this stage of learning BLD, getting a successful solve is priority in my mind; speed will come with practice.
[/serious]


----------



## joey (Mar 1, 2010)

But that's the thing, just go faster.


----------



## PeterV (Mar 1, 2010)

joey said:


> But that's the thing, just go faster.



If I could hit a magic switch and get faster right away, believe me, I would. Rest assured that I will be practicing and I will get my times way down before long.


----------



## joey (Mar 1, 2010)

I think I'm not portraying what I mean correctly, or you're not taking it the way I hoped.

For you next attempt, I think, you should get a stopwatch and give yourself 5mins or 7 or something and memo ONLY for that amount. Just *push* yourself to do it.

I'm not being horrible or something, or maybe I am, but I have good intentions; which are to show you that you don't need to take the amount you do.

ps I hate writing


----------



## PeterV (Mar 1, 2010)

joey said:


> I think I'm not portraying what I mean correctly, or you're not taking it the way I hoped.
> 
> For you next attempt, I think, you should get a stopwatch and give yourself 5mins or 7 or something and memo ONLY for that amount. Just *push* yourself to do it.
> 
> ...



I appreciate your good intentions, and I'll give this a try. My only concern is, what do I do if I can't complete my memo in the alloted time?

Thanks for the advice, I'll start working on this 

@ Cride5: interesting video. Also, it's funny that you talk about letters not working for you because of English being your worst subject @ school. It was easily my best subject, so maybe that's why letters works for me.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 1, 2010)

PeterV said:


> I appreciate your good intentions, and I'll give this a try. My only concern is, what do I do if I can't complete my memo in the alloted time?



I was slower than you when I started. And Joey's done this to me several times in the past, and it really helps. When he says give yourself 5 or 7 minutes to memorize, he really means it. Here's what you do: start memorizing, but be aware of the time. Make sure you can clearly see the timer: a stackmat or even better a computer with a big display. Then hurry through, making sure you get done in time. Try 7 minutes first - it will be more reasonable. Figure out how much of that time you need to use for edges: probably 4 1/2 minutes or so. I memorize edges first, so I'd try to memorize them by 4 1/2 minutes. If you get to 3 1/2 minutes and you're still a long way from memorizing the edges, just hurry through the rest and figure out what they are, without working hard to commit them to memory. Then start committing them to memory, until the 4 1/2 minutes are up. Then start working on corners. Again, if you're getting close to the 7 minutes and still aren't finished, hurry through them, even if you don't have time to cement the memory. If you do get done before 7 minutes, start going over the memory to see if you've got it. But no matter what, pull on the blindfold at 7 minutes. Then if you can't remember some of it, try hard to dredge it up. For sure, you should be able to get through the memorization in time, and then it's just that you might not have it all there for quick recall. But that's okay - pushing yourself will make you faster. By the second or third time you try this, you'll probably find that 7 minutes is actually pretty easy, and you won't have any trouble moving to 5 minutes.

This is certainly approximately what Joey would have said too, but like Joey said, he doesn't like to type. I do.


----------



## joey (Mar 1, 2010)

so like i fink mike jus sed wut i ment.


Spoiler



Thanks Mike! That's a good explanation, and I hope that PeterV gets it more now


----------



## Feryll (Mar 1, 2010)

Just got a 5 minute 55 second solve. I know, it's very slow, as per my signature, and I will continue to practice. It just seems too much like work to practice it in bulk when I spend 3 minutes harshly working my mind to remember, and then to only have to restart when I slip and do an extra move on the last corner, and don't know how to fix it.


----------



## blah (Mar 1, 2010)

Chris Hardwick, Mike Hughey, Mats Bergsten, and Istvan Kocza. I have something in common with them.



2 successful 4x4x4 BLD attempts in competition.


----------



## ManasijV (Mar 1, 2010)

blah said:


> Chris Hardwick, Mike Hughey, Mats Bergsten, and Istvan Kocza. I have something in common with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 2 successful 4x4x4 BLD attempts in competition.



Congratulations! Excellent results.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Mar 1, 2010)

Sub6 memo for 3x3. Time was 31.80. U F D2 F2 D2 F2 L2 R' D L2 R2 B D2 L2 R2 D F' D' L2 R' D2 U' B R B


----------



## joey (Mar 1, 2010)

nice exec time ville.

Time to learn to SGVJ.


----------



## LarsN (Mar 1, 2010)

Finally got my first official 4x4x4BLD 

10:19 on first try. I got a 8:43 DNF on second try, though.

Also PB on 5x5x5BLD with 21:13


----------



## PeterV (Mar 1, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> PeterV said:
> 
> 
> > I appreciate your good intentions, and I'll give this a try. My only concern is, what do I do if I can't complete my memo in the alloted time?
> ...





joey said:


> so like i fink mike jus sed wut i ment.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Thanks to both of you, I think I understand now. I tried to push myself through a couple memo's last night but the best I could do was about 9 mins. which rendered a solve that was off by two twisted corners. I found myself really struggling to recall my memo, but I think with a little more practice I can get to sub-5 memo easily. At this point, my edges are about 5 mins. to memo. I really need to find a new way to memo my corners, too. I don't think visual is working for me.

@ Joey: Sorry if I sounded frustrated earlier, I realize now you were just trying to help, and I think this idea of pushing through the memo as quick as I can will help a lot.

@ Ville: Phenominal time! Very well done!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 1, 2010)

1:20.15 3x3 BLD non-lucky solve with Old Pochmann!
29 sec memo, nice! 

Before that, my lucky PB was 1:22


----------



## Toad (Mar 1, 2010)

I agree with Joey on this, my first ever BLD solve was sub10 so it confuses me how people can take 20 minutes... I can't really talk though cos I still average sup5 lol...


----------



## Zava (Mar 1, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> Sub6 memo for 3x3. Time was 31.80. U F D2 F2 D2 F2 L2 R' D L2 R2 B D2 L2 R2 D F' D' L2 R' D2 U' B R B



nice scramble  I tried the actual topic, pushing myself and memoing as fast as I can (for that I had to use freestyle corners 'cause they're faster to memo a bit) memo ~10 sec, complete time 47.66  and with full commutators! (well, 1 move setup then R'D*R, U** type comms, but still )


----------



## mande (Mar 1, 2010)

2:11.56 avg 5

(1:53.83), 2:05.62, (DNF(2:14.33)), 2:11.03, 2:18.04



Spoiler



Session average: 2:11.56
1. (1:53.83) B' F2 D2 L D' L2 F R2 L' F2 L F2 B2 U B2 R2 D' B F U' D L2 B2 F D 
2. 2:05.62 B R2 B' U' R' U' R2 B2 F' L' R' B' U F2 L F2 B L' F U' B' D2 U B2 D2 
3. (DNF) B' F2 D2 U' F2 R L' F2 L D L U B2 R' D2 L' B R2 L D2 R2 U2 B' R2 F' 
4. 2:11.03 F' B R' D2 B U B2 F' R D F' U D R F' D L R2 D R' D R' L B D2 
5. 2:18.04 F' R2 F U' L D2 F' U' F2 R' U' B D U2 F U B2 R' F' R U2 F' R' B' U2


All using 3OP. I can't seem to get used to M2.


----------



## rubiknewbie (Mar 2, 2010)

PeterV said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > PeterV&Cride5: Faster plz.
> ...



I had my 1st successful solve early February with the slowest ever time of 38min. In the beginning you just want to make a successful solve, time is not important.

Now I had a couple of sub-5 min. Building a memory system is the key to not taking forever to remember. I still waste time rechecking the pieces during memo as getting it completed is number 1 priority. I hate to open my eyes and miss a couple of pieces here and there.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 2, 2010)

I think this is my best 3x3x3 BLD avg 3/5 ever:
1:36.22, 1:38.11, (DNF), 1:35.45, (1:18.58) = 1:36.59

Just a few solves after this, I got what I think is my fastest DNF ever: 1:10.53. Nonlucky, somewhat easy; still very fast for me. I missed it only because I memorized the wrong letter for a piece, and the algorithm I would have had to perform is almost the same as the one I did perform - off by 3 edges. So 1:10 is possible for me! 

Scramble on the 1:10.53 DNF:
B' F D U B L' R D' U L' R D2 U R D L' B' F R' F' D2 B' F' D' R2


----------



## Toad (Mar 2, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> I think this is my best 3x3x3 BLD avg 3/5 ever:
> 1:36.22, 1:38.11, (DNF), 1:35.45, (1:18.58) = 1:36.59
> 
> Just a few solves after this, I got what I think is my fastest DNF ever: 1:10.53. Nonlucky, somewhat easy; still very fast for me. I missed it only because I memorized the wrong letter for a piece, and the algorithm I would have had to perform is almost the same as the one I did perform - off by 3 edges. So 1:10 is possible for me!
> ...



Very nice on both parts!


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 2, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> So sub-1 is possible for me!



So true Mike, so true.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 3, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > So sub-1 is possible for me!
> ...



 I see what you did there.

But yeah, I guess that's even true. I'm working on it (slowly - maybe by the end of the year).


----------



## joey (Mar 3, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> I'm working on it (slowly - maybe by the end of April).


Good to set yourself goals Mike!


----------



## iRiLLL (Mar 3, 2010)

try this scramble and you'll get sub 1  

U' L2 B2 L2 B2 F L' D' R D2 L2 R U R' B F U2 R' D R2


----------



## TMOY (Mar 3, 2010)

lol... 46.19 for me, but I'm not counting that as a PB.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 3, 2010)

iRiLLL said:


> try this scramble and you'll get sub 1
> 
> U' L2 B2 L2 B2 F L' D' R D2 L2 R U R' B F U2 R' D R2



Wow lol...

I got 29.87 BLD (sub WR lol) on it with 3 second memo, and I cant even do BLD


----------



## mande (Mar 3, 2010)

iRiLLL said:


> try this scramble and you'll get sub 1
> 
> U' L2 B2 L2 B2 F L' D' R D2 L2 R U R' B F U2 R' D R2



lol, nice one. I wasted too much time in memoing though, around 10 seconds. Total time was 41.26. Could have been much much better I guess.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 3, 2010)

iRiLLL said:


> try this scramble and you'll get sub 1
> 
> U' L2 B2 L2 B2 F L' D' R D2 L2 R U R' B F U2 R' D R2



Sorry, but no. I'm *terrible* at twisted-in-place corners and flipped-in-place edges. I got 1:08.36, and I'm actually rather impressed I did that well.

For this week's online competition, I thought the third scramble was way easier than the first, for that reason. For me, the perfect scramble is an 11 cycle of edges, 7 cycle of corners, with no flipped edges or twisted corners.

@joey: You guys are funny.


----------



## Slash (Mar 3, 2010)

STACKMAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
4x4 blindfolded: 9:48.27
6:05 memo, 3:43 execution
8 centers+1(buffer-ish piece) solved. I had wing parity.
I accidentally stopped the CCT when I was trying to tap the mouse-pad to avoid my laptop to switch to sleeping mode, so I HAD to do sub-10 then I did so
Pitzu, ennyi


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 3, 2010)

STACKMAT


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 3, 2010)

Stackmat!


----------



## Zava (Mar 3, 2010)

SMACK THAT!
büszke vagyok Rád :')


----------



## Toad (Mar 3, 2010)

Not much of an accomplishment but just finished learning most of the M2 pairs cases and just did an edges only solve using this with visual memo...

Previously used Old Pochmann and letters memo...


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 3, 2010)

4x4x4: 8:02.19. Video hopefully coming soon!


----------



## joey (Mar 3, 2010)

Stop it.


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 3, 2010)

joey said:


> Stop it.



Why?


----------



## joey (Mar 4, 2010)

I need to do some attempts


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 4, 2010)

Nah it's my record. You can't have it!


----------



## joey (Mar 4, 2010)

3:02.50 OH BLD
R D' L U R2 L2 D2 B F U' R' L' D' L' B D' F2 U2 B U R2 B' D2 R2 U2


----------



## Muesli (Mar 4, 2010)

joey said:


> 3:02.50 OH BLD
> R D' L U R2 L2 D2 B F U' R' L' D' L' B D' F2 U2 B U R2 B' D2 R2 U2


Oh you.


----------



## joey (Mar 4, 2010)

I was hoping for sub-3.. but oh well. 2-flip edges and 3-corners.. is looong.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 4, 2010)

joey said:


> 3:02.50 OH BLD
> R D' L U R2 L2 D2 B F U' R' L' D' L' B D' F2 U2 B U R2 B' D2 R2 U2



2:38.40 on that scramble.

  

It's so easy when you don't have to juggle with the other hand!


----------



## Faz (Mar 4, 2010)

1. 1:06.42 R2 U L2 B2 F' L2 D F' R' U D F2 L' U2 D' R' U L2 F2 L R2 U D' B2 U' 

Lol cp. Me like easy CP. Edges were really easy to memo too.


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 4, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 1. 1:06.42 R2 U L2 B2 F' L2 D F' R' U D F2 L' U2 D' R' U L2 F2 L R2 U D' B2 U'
> 
> Lol cp. Me like easy CP. Edges were really easy to memo too.



Nicely done, I'll try scramble later.


----------



## ribonzz (Mar 4, 2010)

48.34.21 min.. Hard to solve it BLD..


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 4, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> 4x4x4: 8:02.19. Video hopefully coming soon!



Video now on my youtube channel. Forgive me if there are noobish qualities about the video itself - I'm new to uploading these things!

EDIT: And on this forum...thanks to randomtoad


----------



## Toad (Mar 4, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> kinch2002 said:
> 
> 
> > 4x4x4: 8:02.19. Video hopefully coming soon!
> ...



No problem


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 4, 2010)

R2 F' R' L2 D2 F U' R B D' U' F L' R D' F' R' F2 L' R2 U' L' F L' F
2:24

Sub3 is getting easier to achieve.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 4, 2010)

2:19.82 BLD 

Also got 38.72 execution on another easier scramble. (3 corners in the right position, I think that was it though.) I forgot to start the timer before memo, might've been really nice... oh well.


----------



## Toad (Mar 4, 2010)

Not a huge accomplishment but as I'm starting to get into BLD properly now just got my first successful solve using visual memo and M2 pairs for edges...

3rd attempt and it was 6:45 but still successful nonetheless...


----------



## Slash (Mar 5, 2010)

another 4x4: 9:29.19, 5:33 memo
2 successes in two days and out of two attempts. funny fact is that I have only nine successes so far xD


----------



## TMOY (Mar 6, 2010)

Finally, after a lot of DNFs, I got my first 4^3 BLD success today  In 12:53 (4:xx memo).
I also broke my 3^3 BLD PB with 1:44.21. Good day for BLD


----------



## Toad (Mar 6, 2010)

TMOY said:


> Finally, after a lot of DNFs, I got my first 4^3 BLD success today  In 12:53 (4:xx memo).
> I also broke my 3^3 BLD PB with 1:44.21. Good day for BLD



Well done 

Both very impressive


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 7, 2010)

I practiced M2, I haven't done so many solves in a row for a pretty long time...

*2:10.27*, DNF, *1:35.59*, DNF, *2:05.39*, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, *1:43.27*, *2:13.86*, DNF = 5/12

Makes a percentuage of successes of ~42%.

The mean of the successfull solves is 1:57.67.

Sub-100 is nice, I have gotten that twice with M2 now 
Hope to break my Old-Pochmann-PB soon.


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 7, 2010)

It's about time I got something other then a DNF.

3:23.14
B L' F D' F' U' R2 U B L D L' R D2 U R' B2 F2 U' R B2 F D' F2 L2


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 8, 2010)

New pb  7:43.01 [3:05.93]. Fastest memo by 18 secs too. First scramble on the weekly comp. Won't give too much away, but centres were nice. Missed a piece in the middle of my edge execution but went back and corrected it. Probably wasted 20-30 secs doing that.


----------



## mande (Mar 8, 2010)

Sub 1:40 3x3 BLD on the second scramble of the weekly, and sub 2 on the third. Its very rare I get consecutive sub 2's.


----------



## Zava (Mar 8, 2010)

hungarian weekly competition first bld scramble:
F L2 R2 U2 B' D2 B' L2 F L2 B' D R' B' U' R2 D' B2 U' L F'
funny


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 8, 2010)

Zava said:


> hungarian weekly competition first bld scramble:
> F L2 R2 U2 B' D2 B' L2 F L2 B' D R' B' U' R2 D' B2 U' L F'
> funny



That's the same as the first scramble on our comp last week - or was that what you were getting at? I DNFed it


----------



## Toad (Mar 8, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Zava said:
> 
> 
> > hungarian weekly competition first bld scramble:
> ...



I thought it was lol... :confused:


----------



## Zava (Mar 8, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Zava said:
> 
> 
> > hungarian weekly competition first bld scramble:
> ...



well then the hungarian weekly is just copied from here, with 1 week latency:confused: (I'll suddenly be getting good FMCs back there  )
anyway 35.58


----------



## Sakarie (Mar 8, 2010)

Finally a 4x4 time that seemed kind of "worthy", 8:12.56 . But I know I might be even faster!


----------



## Micael (Mar 8, 2010)

Zava said:


> hungarian weekly competition first bld scramble:
> F L2 R2 U2 B' D2 B' L2 F L2 B' D R' B' U' R2 D' B2 U' L F'
> funny



Yea, It is the first one of the 9th weekly comp.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 8, 2010)

Sakarie said:


> Finally a 4x4 time that seemed kind of "worthy", 8:12.56 . But I know I might be even faster!



Well done! That the US has most official bld cubers is not so amazing, but guess what country has second best/most numbers of 4x4bld cubers! Amazing!
(Official WCA results that is)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 8, 2010)

Very nice, Sakarie! You're getting quite fast!


I think this is my best ever average 10/12 for 3x3x3 BLD (and no DNFs!): *1:48.82*



Spoiler



Average: 1:48.82
Standard Deviation: 10.61
Best Time: 1:32.46
Worst Time: 2:46.66
Individual Times:
1.	1:40.79	U' B F2 D2 U' L2 R2 F2 L2 B2 F L' D L' R2 D L2 D' U L2 B' L2 D' L F'
2.	1:46.95	D F' R D2 U L' B R B L F D2 U L2 R2 D2 B2 F' L F' L' D U2 R' D'
3.	1:45.10	B' L' R U2 L' R D B' F' D' R B2 F' D2 U' L' B' R F U' F2 U' B2 L2 F'
4.	2:04.73	U' R' D2 B' U2 B F L2 R2 U' B' R2 D L D' L2 R B2 R F D' U2 F R2 F'
5.	(2:46.66)	L R' B' F2 D2 F2 D' F2 U' B2 U' B2 D2 B2 F R' F' D2 U B F' L2 D2 B F2
6.	1:35.10	D' U F2 U' B R2 F' L2 D U' F2 D2 U2 B U2 L' R' D' U' B' R2 B' L2 D' L'
7.	1:41.87	R' D2 L' R' D U2 B F L' R2 F D' U L2 R' D' U' F L' B F2 L B2 L' U2
8.	(1:32.46)	U' F' D2 U B F' U' B F U R' F' U L2 D' L2 R2 B' F2 L' B' D' U' F D2
9.	2:06.95	B2 F' R' B' L' F2 D' U' L' R B U' B R' D2 U' F D U L2 R' D U2 L R2
10.	1:56.82	D2 F2 R B2 U' F L2 R' F U F D' U B' L2 R D R' U2 L R D' U2 R' B'
11.	1:53.04	D2 F U L' R2 B U2 L2 B' D' U' L R F L R D' R B2 D2 R2 U' R2 B' F
12.	1:36.86	L' D' U2 B U2 R' B2 F' R' B F U2 F2 L2 D B2 L B L' R' D2 U B' F L


----------



## Gunnar (Mar 9, 2010)

Nice time, Sakarie!

And I just got 4/4 multiBLD in 23:13. 

I've had 3/4 more than five times, so it's nice to finally succeed. Next attempt will probably be 6 cubes.


----------



## LarsN (Mar 9, 2010)

Nice job Gunnar 

Why are you skipping 5 cubes multi?


----------



## blah (Mar 9, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> Sakarie said:
> 
> 
> > Finally a 4x4 time that seemed kind of "worthy", 8:12.56 . But I know I might be even faster!
> ...



I'm guessing Indonesia.

Edit: I FAIL.


----------



## Gunnar (Mar 9, 2010)

LarsN said:


> Nice job Gunnar
> 
> Why are you skipping 5 cubes multi?



I'm thinking I should try a big challange, using most of the 60 minutes. 6 cubes is not too big of a step from 4, and I have 10min per cube, which should give my time to repeat memo a few times.


----------



## zaub3rfr4g (Mar 9, 2010)

1:19.28 in competition, NR


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 9, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> I think this is my best ever average 10/12 for 3x3x3 BLD (and no DNFs!): *1:48.82*



Shaved a few more seconds off. Unfortunately, it did have a DNF, though.

3x3x3 BLD average 10/12: *1:44.47*



Spoiler



Average: 1:44.47
Standard Deviation: 0.00
Best Time: 1:22.93
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	1:48.70	R D' B' F2 R2 U' L2 U2 B L2 D2 U' F U' F' D U L' D R2 B D U L D
2.	2:10.09	L2 R D2 U2 L' R2 D R B2 D2 R D2 U2 B R' B F' R' U B2 F R D U B2
3.	1:46.36	F2 R F2 U L' F L2 D2 U' L' B L2 B' F2 D' U L2 U B2 D' U L' F' D B'
4.	1:39.81	L2 R B' F2 D B D R2 U R2 D' R U2 B D L R' D' U2 B L' R2 D2 R2 B'
5.	(1:22.93)	B2 D2 L2 D U' L' U2 L B' F2 U2 F2 U B2 D' U2 L' R2 D' B' F' R2 D2 L B2
6.	1:36.34	B' L2 R' B2 F L B L2 R' F' R B F2 D' B F2 R F2 D' U B2 L' F2 L' R
7.	1:49.14	D2 U' L2 R U R' B F2 L2 R2 D' U2 F D U2 R' D' U R2 U F R' B2 D2 L
8.	1:40.79	F2 D' U L2 R' B R' B F D B' F' D2 U' L' R F' L' R U R2 D2 L' F' U'
9.	(DNF)	F' L B' F' U' L2 R2 F R F2 D' F D B' F' L' R2 D2 L' R' F L' R' B2 L2
10.	1:42.82	B D2 U B' F L' B F L R' U L2 B' L2 R' B2 L' U B R' U2 R' B F L
11.	1:36.73	B' U L' R' B' R' D2 R2 B F D2 B' U2 F2 U' B L2 R' B' F2 D F' U' R' U'
12.	1:33.95	U L' D U' B' D U2 L2 B F L2 D' U' B R B L' D B F U' R2 F' R2 F'


----------



## Toad (Mar 9, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > I think this is my best ever average 10/12 for 3x3x3 BLD (and no DNFs!): *1:48.82*
> ...



Incredible Mike!!

So jealous haha


----------



## KJiptner (Mar 9, 2010)

nice mike  I remember when you were struggling for sub-2


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Mar 9, 2010)

WOO I know it sounds pathetic, but first blindfolded solve EVER... on the 2x2...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 9, 2010)

KJiptner said:


> nice mike  I remember when you were struggling for sub-2



Thanks - it wasn't long ago. My learning fixed algs for edges has really helped, and my memorization has gotten a little faster too. And I can really do lots of them without getting tired of it now, which probably helps the most of all. I still have a long way to go to catch up to you, though. I'm just trying to keep getting better so I can stay in the top 100. I figure in another year or two, it'll probably be necessary to have a sub-1 solve.



99aceofspades99 said:


> WOO I know it sounds pathetic, but first blindfolded solve EVER... on the 2x2...



Hey, it's a great achievement - congratulations!

Now start working on 3x3x3.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 9, 2010)

blah said:


> I'm guessing Indonesia.
> 
> Edit: I FAIL.



On the other hand that is correct for 5x5 bld. So you were not that far off


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 9, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > I'm guessing Indonesia.
> ...



Actually, for 5x5x5 BLD, Indonesia isn't second; Indonesia is tied with the US for first!


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 9, 2010)

PB 7x7 Bld
DNF


----------



## Toad (Mar 9, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> PB 7x7 Bld
> DNF



That’s not a PB.


----------



## iRiLLL (Mar 10, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > PB 7x7 Bld
> ...



:fp :fp :fp


----------



## mande (Mar 10, 2010)

Well, I met ManasijV yesterday, we did around 16 BLD races if I remember right. He got 15 straight DNF's  and finally beat me on the last race. I got 7 successes. And out of them 6 were sub NR.


----------



## ManasijV (Mar 10, 2010)

mande said:


> Well, I met ManasijV yesterday, we did around 16 BLD races if I remember right. He got 15 straight DNF's  and finally beat me on the last race. I got 7 successes. And out of them 6 were sub NR.



Arghhh! It was just a terrible day for BLD for me. I switched to 3OP for corners by the way


----------



## LarsN (Mar 10, 2010)

14:56.98 5x5x5BLD 

I've finally managed to succesfully switch to BH corners. It took about a minute of my memo, but added a minute to execution until I get better at BH.

Sub15 was my first goal of the year. Now I "just" need a 7x7x7BLD solve


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 10, 2010)

LarsN said:


> 14:56.98 5x5x5BLD
> 
> I've finally managed to succesfully switch to BH corners. It took about a minute of my memo, but added a minute to execution until I get better at BH.
> 
> Sub15 was my first goal of the year. Now I "just" need a 7x7x7BLD solve



Nice sub-WR! Still purely visual memory?


----------



## LarsN (Mar 10, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> LarsN said:
> 
> 
> > 14:56.98 5x5x5BLD
> ...



Thanks Mats.

Yes, visual memo all the way 

Part of my improvement on memo is because I changed my memo order. I used to memo all centers last and execute them first, but now I do the 3x3x3 part as my last memo and first execution.

Question: I use freestyle edges for middle edges, but now that many of my algs won't work because they are not centersafe I'm going to switch to something BH-like. How would I do UF -> DF -> UB?
M' U2 M U2 isn't centersafe


----------



## aronpm (Mar 10, 2010)

LarsN said:


> Question: I use freestyle edges for middle edges, but now that many of my algs won't work because they are not centersafe I'm going to switch to something BH-like. How would I do UF -> DF -> UB?
> M' U2 M U2 isn't centersafe



I don't do 5x5 BLD (yet ) but if I needed a centersafe alg I would probably do U2 M D2 M' U2 M D2 M'


----------



## Sakarie (Mar 10, 2010)

LarsN said:


> Question: I use freestyle edges for middle edges, but now that many of my algs won't work because they are not centersafe I'm going to switch to something BH-like. How would I do UF -> DF -> UB?
> M' U2 M U2 isn't centersafe



You do the double invers: U2 M' U2 M U2 M' U2 M . I think that's the easiest. 

Or you could do U2 Rw2 F2 Rw2 U2 Rw2 F2 Rw2, but I guess that's more complicated.


----------



## LarsN (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks guys, I was doing a commutator with too many setup moves. I think I'll go with the double invers. I didn't know that was centersafe.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 10, 2010)

LarsN said:


> 14:56.98 5x5x5BLD
> 
> I've finally managed to succesfully switch to BH corners. It took about a minute of my memo, but added a minute to execution until I get better at BH.
> 
> Sub15 was my first goal of the year. Now I "just" need a 7x7x7BLD solve



Wow, you've gotten good! If you're taking a full 2 minutes to memorize and execute corners, then other than corners, you're already faster than me. (My best time is something like 13:40, and I take around 30 seconds to memorize and execute corners.)

And yeah, you need a 7x7x7 BLD solve. Get right on that for us, okay?


----------



## Micael (Mar 10, 2010)

LarsN said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > LarsN said:
> ...



That just amaze me that you do it visual. Did you tried images before? I wonder if you are really better with visual (than image system) or you just have an amazing memory so visual is good enough?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 10, 2010)

3rd ever solve w/ old pochmann/m2, but not a pb (6:11.68)
About 10 seconds off of a personal best.

EDIT: SCRATCH THAT, just got a 5:01.13 on my next solve!
L' B' F2 U2 B2 D' B2 F' U' B F2 D B' U2 R' U' B2 L B2 F D2 U2 B2 L2 R2


----------



## Zava (Mar 10, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> LarsN said:
> 
> 
> > 14:56.98 5x5x5BLD
> ...


I think he meant -1min in memo, +1min in execution ~ same time but with different splits 
congrats Lars, nice time!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 10, 2010)

Zava said:


> I think he meant -1min in memo, +1min in execution ~ same time but with different splits



Oh - sorry, I guess I misunderstood. Still, that means more than a minute in just execution, which still means that if he were as fast as I am at corners, this time might have been very close to my best solve time ever. And considering he just now switched to BH, it's probably only a few weeks before he gets there. Lars, I look forward to hearing about your first sub-12 sometime in the next month.


----------



## KJiptner (Mar 10, 2010)

22 5x5 dnf streak. great accomplishment.


----------



## LarsN (Mar 10, 2010)

Micael said:


> That just amaze me that you do it visual. Did you tried images before? I wonder if you are really better with visual (than image system) or you just have an amazing memory so visual is good enough?



Yes, I started out with a complex image method that I came up with myself. It was similiar to a person/action system, only it was two persons interacting and depending on the persons and actions towards each other I had different pieces.
I grew tired of it and found out others were doing pure visual. With full confidence that it could be done I was able to train my memory to the point were I can memo a 7x7x7 full visual.

#Mike: sub12 seems far away, but I'm going for it  Had my fastest memo in a solve today with 6:10.xx, but dnf in the end with a missed setup move.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 10, 2010)

KJiptner said:


> 22 5x5 dnf streak. great accomplishment.


Wow, that would be so discouraging. I hope you have a nice streak of successes soon!



LarsN said:


> #Mike: sub12 seems far away, but I'm going for it  Had my fastest memo in a solve today with 6:10.xx, but dnf in the end with a missed setup move.



If you can memo in 6:10, I suspect you can sub-12 on an easier solve. My best memo time is just under 7 minutes.


----------



## Micael (Mar 10, 2010)

LarsN said:


> With full confidence that it could be done I was able to train my memory to the point were I can memo a 7x7x7 full visual.



This is interesting. Whatever, I still think it is amazing to memo a 7x7x7 full visual.


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 11, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> KJiptner said:
> 
> 
> > 22 5x5 dnf streak. great accomplishment.
> ...



This. I've had streaks of 17 and of 19 on 5x5x5 DNFs before, so I completely know the feeling. Hopefully your DNF streak will convert into an awesome success streak! Remember that any practice for BLD, especially big cube BLD, is good practice!

Chris


----------



## blah (Mar 11, 2010)

KJiptner said:


> 22 5x5 dnf streak. great accomplishment.


Only 22? Come on.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 11, 2010)

blah said:


> KJiptner said:
> 
> 
> > 22 5x5 dnf streak. great accomplishment.
> ...



I think I remember my worst was 9. And I HATED it. I can't imagine what 22 would feel like.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 11, 2010)

I don't think I've done 22 5x5BLD attempts yet 

Also, Chester, non-Japanese words should be in katakana, not hiragana 

So ロル.


----------



## iRiLLL (Mar 11, 2010)

KJiptner said:


> 22 5x5 dnf streak. great accomplishment.


wowww.... 22 attempt in one day??

I never did it

only 2 attempt


----------



## Gunnar (Mar 11, 2010)

Gunnar said:


> LarsN said:
> 
> 
> > Nice job Gunnar
> ...



Ok, so today I went for 5 cubes, and got it! 

3x3 multi: 5/5 35:08.87


----------



## Toad (Mar 11, 2010)

Gunnar said:


> Gunnar said:
> 
> 
> > LarsN said:
> ...



Niiiceeee!!


----------



## KJiptner (Mar 11, 2010)

Thank you for the kind words  The streak is 23 now btw.
@Iril: I didn't do 22 a day but one per day for 22 days. It's becoming my daily dose of depression  I don't feel any improvements in terms of speed btw.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 11, 2010)

KJiptner said:


> Thank you for the kind words  The streak is 23 now btw.
> @Iril: I didn't do 22 a day but one per day for 22 days.



If I recall correctly, Tim Reynolds had a pretty similar streak going at one point that he told me about.


----------



## Micael (Mar 11, 2010)

Gunnar said:


> Ok, so today I went for 5 cubes, and got it!
> 
> 3x3 multi: 5/5 35:08.87



Nice


----------



## LarsN (Mar 11, 2010)

Gunnar said:


> Gunnar said:
> 
> 
> > LarsN said:
> ...



Yay Gunnar  Go for six now.


----------



## tjyahl (Mar 11, 2010)

haha i feel like a fail, everyones like o ya i just did 5/5 bld.....and yesterday i did my first bld solve in 6:24.96 haha i feel accomplished!


----------



## blah (Mar 11, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> I don't think I've done 22 5x5BLD attempts yet
> 
> Also, Chester, non-Japanese words should be in katakana, not hiragana
> 
> So ロル.



Nub. It IS Japanese.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 11, 2010)

Just did my 5th successful 3x3 BLD solve ever (and 3rd in a row) ... this is excluding 3 horrific timed bld solves about half a year ago w/ a different method.

order of times:
7:22.67 (2/20/10)
6:01.77 (2/21/10)
6:11.68 (3/10/10)
5:01.13 (3/10/10)
3:57.24 (3/11/10) (TODAY) 

The PB today had no edges or corners correct!!!
D' U' B2 U' L R2 B2 F2 L2 D U2 B2 F D' U R' F U B F2 U2 B' F' D' U'
How's the improvement?


----------



## Toad (Mar 11, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> KJiptner said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for the kind words  The streak is 23 now btw.
> ...



I think you regularly recall correctly Mike considering your general BLD skills...

Sorry, couldn't resist a blind cubing pun


----------



## Toad (Mar 11, 2010)

Sorry for double post but this is an accomplishment and a half!!

Having hardly got any successes with new method (M2 and pure visual) my first solve of the evening is a very nice 4:15 success then I get this STUPID scramble and get 3:11.42!! 

Definitely sub40 able by lots of people...

B2 D' U L' B2 F R' B' F D' U L2 D B' R' B L' D U B2 D2 R2 D2 F' U'


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 12, 2010)

blah said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think I've done 22 5x5BLD attempts yet
> ...



My rikai-kun can't make anything of it. What does it mean?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm extremely new to 3x3 bld solving.

3:55.35 (Non-lucky)
L' R' D2 F' D2 L R' F' U B' F' L' R2 F D U' B L D2 U' L' R U' B2 R'


----------



## Shortey (Mar 12, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> I'm extremely new to 3x3 bld solving.
> 
> 3:55.35 (Non-lucky)
> L' R' D2 F' D2 L R' F' U B' F' L' R2 F D U' B L D2 U' L' R U' B2 R'



No.

You started in the beginning of February which doesn't make you extremely new to BLD. You also said the same thing about OH.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 13, 2010)

3x3 BLD average of 5: 1:41.81

1:25.30, 1:34.87, 1:54.03, DNF(1:46.73), 1:36.53



Spoiler



Average of 5: 1:41.81
1. (1:25.30) U L2 U2 L' U2 F2 D R' L2 D B2 L' F' U2 B' U F2 U2 B2 F' L' U' F' B' R2
2. 1:34.87 L2 D2 B' D B R' U' R2 F2 L2 D F' U' D' L D2 R L B' U2 R U2 D' F2 D
3. 1:54.03 L F' B' L' U' R2 D B2 U' F2 B' U' F2 D2 F' B' R' U2 B2 F2 D' B L' R F2
4. (DNF) R' D2 R2 L2 U2 L R B' L B' L' D2 L2 U' R' B2 R2 L' F2 U' L U2 B L' B2
5. 1:36.53 F' R2 L2 B2 L2 D L2 D2 R2 L' U' B L' R' B R' D' R U R2 F2 U' D' B L


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 13, 2010)

Morten said:


> That70sShowDude said:
> 
> 
> > I'm extremely new to 3x3 bld solving.
> ...



Yes.

I started on February 20th, also practiced bld on the 21st. Then I didn't even try to solve my cube bld for more than 2 weeks. Just started again on March 10th. I only had about 10 successful sovles after the 3:55 time, with 8 of them being from March 10th to March 12th.

That sounds pretty new to me.


----------



## Shortey (Mar 13, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> Morten said:
> 
> 
> > That70sShowDude said:
> ...



So if I restart an event I haven't done in 2 weeks, I'm extremely new to that event?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 13, 2010)

Morten said:


> That70sShowDude said:
> 
> 
> > Morten said:
> ...



No, all I'm saying is that I'm new to bld. Some people have been doing it for years. I only had like 3 or 4 attempts on the 20th/21st. It's not like I restarted something that I've been doing for a while or was good at.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 13, 2010)

SimonWestlund said:


> 3x3 BLD average of 5: 1:41.81
> 1:25.30, 1:34.87, 1:54.03, DNF(1:46.73), 1:36.53



How good you have become Simon! But that is valid for almost all cubing
events now . Very nice!

Are you using M2 / classic P corners or are you using BH corners?
Do you use any new memo technique or is it just a lot of practice?


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 13, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> SimonWestlund said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3 BLD average of 5: 1:41.81
> ...



M2 / Old Pochmann 

I memo edges with person/action and corners visually. I guess it's just a lot of practise, really.. I memo in around 45-60s now


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 13, 2010)

3:27.76 - 3x3 BLD
non-lucky, no corners or edges correct
no parity
D2 U' L2 R2 D' B' U' L R2 D' B' F D U2 L R' F U L R2 D U2 B2 L2 U'


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 14, 2010)

First sub 3 where I didn't DNF 
2:57.23 B L' B R F B2 D2 B F' L2 F' L' U' L D R' B D2 R' D' F' B' D B' R


----------



## Isbit (Mar 14, 2010)

6/10 in 90 minutes.
I guess the biggest accomplishment was that I didn't faint, felt kinda dizzy afterwards.
some flipped edges, + that I forgot the corner memo on two cubes. I remembered that they had one picture in common, so if I'd remembered one of them I would've remembered the second one as well. 

Still have to get 5/5 though


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 15, 2010)

3x3x3 BLD avg 3/5: 1:31.41



Spoiler



Average: 1:31.41
Standard Deviation: 3.28
Best Time: 1:18.44
Worst Time: 1:47.65
Individual Times:
1.	(1:18.44)	B F' D' L' B F' L D' L2 R B2 F2 U' L2 R D2 F L' U' L2 D' U' B2 F' D'
2.	1:26.86	R' B F' L2 R' D2 F2 D' U' L2 R' B2 D B F U2 L' R' U B2 F' D' U2 R' B
3.	1:32.94	L B' R F2 L' R' D2 U' L2 U2 B F2 U2 B' F2 L2 D U2 B2 F L' R F2 L R2
4.	1:34.44	D' U L' D2 B2 F' U2 L B' F L U2 B F' L' R' F U B' D2 U' B' F2 R' D
5.	(1:47.56)	F' L2 F R2 B' L R' B F U2 L2 R2 U L2 R' D U' L F' U L2 R2 B2 D U2



So close to 1:30, but not quite there.


----------



## Feryll (Mar 16, 2010)

First sub-5 solve on the 3x3x3! 4:23.86! I ALMOST forgot the two flipped edges in the end, but I did it at the last second. Can someone tell me how good of a time this is for a relatively big amount of practice, and how I can be more consistent? Thanks.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 16, 2010)

First sub 3 for 3x3 BLD, followed by another sub 3 2 solves later!!! (my pb before this was 3:27 and I haven't even had that many sub 4's)

2:45.28
L R' U2 R2 B2 U2 F' L' R2 D' U2 F' L2 D2 U' R B2 L R F2 R2 F' D2 U2 R

2:50.16
L2 U2 B U L' D U F D2 U2 L2 B' L' D U L R' D B F' L' R2 B D' U2

I'm not on my laptop, so I hope I copied those scrambles correctly


----------



## vrumanuk (Mar 16, 2010)

First sub-5 on the 3x3x3: 4:22.417
I don't practice anywhere near enough.


----------



## blah (Mar 16, 2010)

BLD success on Live TV with no warm-up


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 16, 2010)

blah said:


> BLD success on Live TV with no warm-up



Very cool! Links?


----------



## blah (Mar 16, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > BLD success on Live TV with no warm-up
> ...


None yet. And I'm not sure if I'll ever get one. It was a morning show on Fox 45, had about 5 minutes of total airtime.

Also, before that attempt, the last time I did BLD was at Indiana  My hands were shaking so bad though - a live DNF would've been so embarrassing


----------



## Toad (Mar 16, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> 3x3x3 BLD avg 3/5: 1:31.41
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Incredible.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 16, 2010)

blah said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > blah said:
> ...



Originally, they asked me to do a live BLD for that 6:30 AM bit before Indiana. I felt fortunate because I was able to tell them no because the whole spot was just 2 1/2 minutes, and I knew I probably couldn't do one that fast. I was relieved because the fear of a live DNF was so great. So I'm impressed that you were brave enough to try it, and congratulations - that's awesome!

When they asked me about doing the live BLD, I told them it was a shame they weren't coming Saturday instead, because there was a guy that was coming who could have done it fast enough. Guess who I was thinking of?


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 16, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



little chesty (chester lian)


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Mar 17, 2010)

13:47.16 4x4 BLD! 
My old pb was 15:10.. then I took a 2 week break, and now I get this 
6 minute memo omgoshh


----------



## rubiknewbie (Mar 17, 2010)

Feryll said:


> First sub-5 solve on the 3x3x3! 4:23.86! I ALMOST forgot the two flipped edges in the end, but I did it at the last second. Can someone tell me how good of a time this is for a relatively big amount of practice, and how I can be more consistent? Thanks.



4min+ sounds good to me! Many people can do 1 or 2min+ consistently, I am not sure how :fp.


----------



## The3point14 (Mar 17, 2010)

29:04 4x4x4 blind on 3rd attempt. I should be able to get down to 15 minutes before my next competition ( I hope! ). What i'm proud of is that I solved the 4x4x4 blindfolded before I even solved it regularly without help XD


----------



## Micael (Mar 17, 2010)

blah said:


> BLD success on Live TV with no warm-up



Wow!


----------



## Toad (Mar 17, 2010)

Successfully did a clock BLD today a few times in the car... Dunno how long it took, was inventing the method while I was going along but I'm sure I could do it in a couple of minutes, not hard really.


----------



## Slash (Mar 17, 2010)

The3point14 said:


> 29:04 4x4x4 blind on 3rd attempt. I should be able to get down to 15 minutes before my next competition ( I hope! ). What i'm proud of is that I solved the 4x4x4 blindfolded before I even solved it regularly without help XD



Congratulations!!! You should put on blindfold every time you can't solve a puzzle


----------



## Micael (Mar 17, 2010)

The3point14 said:


> 29:04 4x4x4 blind on 3rd attempt. I should be able to get down to 15 minutes before my next competition ( I hope! ). What i'm proud of is that I solved the 4x4x4 blindfolded before I even solved it regularly without help XD



Nice!

Hey, I am still looking for a video of you doing 12/12 multi sub-1h.


----------



## Sakarie (Mar 17, 2010)

My third succesful 5x5 solve, (out of like 40), with the personal best of 21:56, with the previous pb on 29:something. Still, it's an ordnary time, except for that it was solved. But yeah, I know that I could be pretty much faster if I have the flow in a solve. Memo 10:30 i think. Scramble nothing special at all.

D' L u2 F2 u2 f' l R d F' D2 B' b2 D d u U2 B' b f u' L' B' b2 D U' r D b2 l' r D B2 U2 B f' F2 l D' d u' U' l b2 f' F2 U' F R' B' d' u L F2 U' l' r' B2 R' u'


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 17, 2010)

Almost got 2x2x2 blind


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 18, 2010)

I GOT IT       

I got the solve on camera. I was tired of failing, so I figured out I should film myself to see where I do my mistakes. Funny thing is, we don't see much on the camera, and I did a lot of setup moves so I thought I would have failed at some place LOL

But seriously, it's easy but still : WIN


----------



## KJiptner (Mar 18, 2010)

sub-1 Mike! do it!
F' B U' R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 B' L F U2 L F2 U' D2 F U' R D' F' D R F' L2


----------



## LarsN (Mar 18, 2010)

Sakarie said:


> My third succesful 5x5 solve, (out of like 40), with the personal best of 21:56, with the previous pb on 29:something. Still, it's an ordnary time, except for that it was solved. But yeah, I know that I could be pretty much faster if I have the flow in a solve. Memo 10:30 i think. Scramble nothing special at all.
> 
> D' L u2 F2 u2 f' l R d F' D2 B' b2 D d u U2 B' b f u' L' B' b2 D U' r D b2 l' r D B2 U2 B f' F2 l D' d u' U' l b2 f' F2 U' F R' B' d' u L F2 U' l' r' B2 R' u'



Nice Arvid, go get an official time now  You can do it.

Are you training for speed or accuracy at the moment?


----------



## Sakarie (Mar 18, 2010)

LarsN said:


> Sakarie said:
> 
> 
> > My third succesful 5x5 solve, (out of like 40), with the personal best of 21:56, with the previous pb on 29:something. Still, it's an ordnary time, except for that it was solved. But yeah, I know that I could be pretty much faster if I have the flow in a solve. Memo 10:30 i think. Scramble nothing special at all.
> ...



Yeah, I'd love an officiall solve, but I'm not sure when the next competition will be... 

Right now, at home, I go more for speed than accuracy. At competition I try to be more accurate, but that doesn't seem to work, so I don't know how next competition will be. But right know I'm aiming for a succesful sub-20, and to be consistently sub-20, unregarding the result.


----------



## ManasijV (Mar 18, 2010)

KJiptner said:


> sub-1 Mike! do it!
> F' B U' R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 B' L F U2 L F2 U' D2 F U' R D' F' D R F' L2



55.68!! I think that's slow on this scramble! L O L scramble!!!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 18, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> 13:47.16 4x4 BLD!
> My old pb was 15:10.. then I took a 2 week break, and now I get this
> 6 minute memo omgoshh



Nice! Take three weeks off now and see if you get a sub-10 



> 29:04 4x4x4 blind on 3rd attempt. I should be able to get down to 15 minutes before my next competition ( I hope! ). What i'm proud of is that I solved the 4x4x4 blindfolded before I even solved it regularly without help XD


@3.14 That's cool, exactly as I did  The first time I tried 4x4 speed at a competition I had to revert to bld-algs to get it solved. Nice with a backup solution.

@Arvid: Congratulations, nice time. Now you are faster than I am. Sigh


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 18, 2010)

ManasijV said:


> KJiptner said:
> 
> 
> > sub-1 Mike! do it!
> ...



 1:10.70 DNF (3 edges). So stupid - I had trouble recalling the memo (slowing me down), and then did it in the wrong order. It freaks me out when I have such a short memo - this one was 24 seconds (definitely my fastest memo ever).

I might have done better if I had warmed up with some other solves first - I probably should have done that, but I couldn't resist jumping in as soon as I saw your post, Kai.


----------



## KJiptner (Mar 18, 2010)

aww too bad. I recognize that when people provide me with easy scrambles I usually screw it up.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 18, 2010)

KJiptner said:


> aww too bad. I recognize that when people provide me with easy scrambles I usually screw it up.



Hey, at least it put me in a good frame of mind - I got a new PB!

3x3x3 BLD: 1:13.58 (about 28 seconds memo)

A really nice technically non-lucky scramble - try it:
L' B F2 D' U' B' R' U2 L' D B F L' F2 L2 U2 B D' U2 L2 D B' L B' F'



Spoiler



Typical scramble for PBs for me - non-lucky, 7-cycle of corners and 11-cycle of edges. I almost always sub-1:30 a scramble like that now.


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 19, 2010)

This is a video of my second blindsolve of a 2x2x2. I learned yesterday and got it yesterday  I learned with LanceTheBlueKnight's tutorial on Youtube.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 19, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> KJiptner said:
> 
> 
> > aww too bad. I recognize that when people provide me with easy scrambles I usually screw it up.
> ...



Hey, I got a PB on that scramble too. Would I actually count this as a PB or not, because it wasn't randomly generated for me ...

I'm guessing no.

EDIT: anyway, if so, 2:29.21


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Mar 19, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > KJiptner said:
> ...



Whee 29.18... corners were absurd. I believe that's my fastest time on a "non-lucky" scramble.


----------



## Sakarie (Mar 19, 2010)

Hehe, I thought that I should try Mike's scramble, but I (turned out afterwards) scrambled wrong, into another 7+11-cycle. That gave me my new pb of 1:18.15! Yay! Beating it with 4 seconds!


----------



## KJiptner (Mar 19, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> KJiptner said:
> 
> 
> > aww too bad. I recognize that when people provide me with easy scrambles I usually screw it up.
> ...



screwed it up  1:07 with like 3 mistakes during exec. proved my point


----------



## ManasijV (Mar 19, 2010)

F' B' D2 U2 L R2 U D2 F2 R' D' U R B F2 U D' B' D R2 U2 R2 U B' F2
1:15.70 New PB
Nothing special in the scramble. My memo was U L R O H S A G C F J H T B N L G R 
Had a really easy way of remembering those letters


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 19, 2010)

KJiptner said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > KJiptner said:
> ...



 Glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## The3point14 (Mar 19, 2010)

Micael said:


> The3point14 said:
> 
> 
> > 29:04 4x4x4 blind on 3rd attempt. I should be able to get down to 15 minutes before my next competition ( I hope! ). What i'm proud of is that I solved the 4x4x4 blindfolded before I even solved it regularly without help XD
> ...



someday... I haven't had time to practice multiblind since November. Hopefully after March 26th (SOA/CAS P/1 Exam), I'll have a few weeks to practice before the Oklahoma Open.


Thanks to everyone else for the encouraging comments, I hope I'll be able to improve in all blind events!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 19, 2010)

Improved a couple more seconds on my best avg 10/12 for 3x3x3 BLD: 1:42.06.

The spoiler contains first that average, then my total 25-solve session. It's pretty typical for me these days - I'm really terrible when I start (I DNFed 5 of the first 8), but if I keep going for a bunch of solves, I get a lot better (I only DNFed 1 of the last 17).

Maybe this helps explain why I do so badly in competitions, and especially in ones I'm running - I don't do well if I can't warm up, and I mean lots of warm up.



Spoiler



*10/12*
Average: 1:42.06
Standard Deviation: 0.00
Best Time: 1:21.14
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	1:23.83	D U B2 D2 U2 F2 L D2 U L2 R F L2 D F U2 B R B' U R2 D2 B D2 B'
2.	1:32.01	L' R2 D2 R2 F D U' R F2 R' F2 D' U' L2 R2 D2 U2 L2 R B F U' B' D2 L'
3.	1:56.45	L' F L B2 F2 R D F' R2 B2 F' L D' L2 F2 D' U' F L2 R D2 U' L' D R'
4.	(DNF)	L' R2 B2 F L' D U B2 F' D2 U' L' R D2 U2 B D' L' R' D' U2 L2 D U2 B'
5.	1:42.61	D' F2 U2 L R2 U B' L2 R2 F2 D2 B R' D R2 U2 B F2 L R2 U L2 R2 D U
6.	1:25.81	B D2 B2 F2 D U B' F2 U' L' R2 F2 L B F2 L' B F D' U B U2 B' L R
7.	1:38.86	D2 F U L R B' L2 F' R2 B' F L2 B2 D' B' D' R D2 B' F L2 D B' F2 R'
8.	1:55.98	L2 D' B' D U2 F D' L D2 U2 F2 U B2 F2 D B F' R2 U F' L R F2 R F2
9.	(1:21.14)	B2 R2 B L2 R D' U' F' U' B F' L' R' B' F2 R2 D' U F L2 D U B' D2 U'
10.	2:08.73	L F R' D U' L B2 F2 D' F' D' L R2 U' B' R2 B2 R2 D U L' R' B D2 U2
11.	1:37.11	B2 L' F D2 U2 L' R' D B F' D2 B2 U F2 L' R' B2 D B D U' B F L' R
12.	1:39.20	F D2 U L R2 D' B2 F L2 F2 D L' B2 F D2 B F2 D L' R' B' F2 R' D' U'

*Whole session:*
Cubes Solved: 19/25
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 1:47.70
Standard Deviation: 18.01
Best Time: 1:21.14
Worst Time: 2:33.01
Individual Times:
1.	2:33.01	B F2 D2 L B2 L' D2 U2 L' D2 U2 L' R' F' D L2 R' D U2 F' R U L2 B' D
2.	DNF	R' B2 F L2 R' D U2 R2 B' R2 D F D' B2 F2 L' B' R B2 R2 U2 L' R2 D U2
3.	1:41.95	B2 F2 L R2 F D R2 D2 U' R2 U2 F2 L2 R2 D2 F' R2 B F2 L' U B2 F L U2
4.	DNF	L' R2 B2 F' L' R B2 F2 L B2 L' R F U2 F' D U2 B F2 D2 L' F2 R F' D
5.	DNF	L' R' F D2 B' F' D2 L D' B' F' D U B' F L2 F' L' D U F L R2 B R'
6.	DNF	B F2 R' F' D' U2 B' F D F2 L R2 D U2 L' B' L2 R2 F L' R' B F R' U
7.	1:50.50	L' U' L2 U' L' R B2 F' D' F2 L2 B2 D B2 F2 U L' R2 B F L F2 D' F R
8.	DNF	D2 U2 R2 U' L2 D2 U2 B2 F2 D B F2 U2 L' F U F L2 R' U' B' F2 D' U' F
9.	1:49.76	B2 F' U B' F' D2 F' L B2 F2 D2 B D2 U R2 U' B2 F2 D U2 B' F' D L2 R2
10.	1:35.50	L F2 L' B2 D U B F' L2 R2 B R' F2 D' B D2 U' L' R B F2 D2 U B2 F
11.	2:15.11	B2 F2 U L D B L2 R D U' F' D B2 F2 D' U2 L F D U F' R' D' F' U2
12.	2:02.08	L' B L2 D2 U2 L' R' D' B2 F L R2 B' F2 U2 L' R2 U2 B F U' L2 R D U'
13.	1:56.73	D R B F U L' B2 U2 F' L' D' U F D2 B' L2 R' B2 D2 L2 D2 U R2 D2 U
14.	1:23.83	D U B2 D2 U2 F2 L D2 U L2 R F L2 D F U2 B R B' U R2 D2 B D2 B'
15.	1:32.01	L' R2 D2 R2 F D U' R F2 R' F2 D' U' L2 R2 D2 U2 L2 R B F U' B' D2 L'
16.	1:56.45	L' F L B2 F2 R D F' R2 B2 F' L D' L2 F2 D' U' F L2 R D2 U' L' D R'
17.	DNF	L' R2 B2 F L' D U B2 F' D2 U' L' R D2 U2 B D' L' R' D' U2 L2 D U2 B'
18.	1:42.61	D' F2 U2 L R2 U B' L2 R2 F2 D2 B R' D R2 U2 B F2 L R2 U L2 R2 D U
19.	1:25.81	B D2 B2 F2 D U B' F2 U' L' R2 F2 L B F2 L' B F D' U B U2 B' L R
20.	1:38.86	D2 F U L R B' L2 F' R2 B' F L2 B2 D' B' D' R D2 B' F L2 D B' F2 R'
21.	1:55.98	L2 D' B' D U2 F D' L D2 U2 F2 U B2 F2 D B F' R2 U F' L R F2 R F2
22.	1:21.14	B2 R2 B L2 R D' U' F' U' B F' L' R' B' F2 R2 D' U F L2 D U B' D2 U'
23.	2:08.73	L F R' D U' L B2 F2 D' F' D' L R2 U' B' R2 B2 R2 D U L' R' B D2 U2
24.	1:37.11	B2 L' F D2 U2 L' R' D B F' D2 B2 U F2 L' R' B2 D B D U' B F L' R
25.	1:39.20	F D2 U L R2 D' B2 F L2 F2 D L' B2 F D2 B F2 D L' R' B' F2 R' D' U'


----------



## McWizzle94 (Mar 20, 2010)

This is a pretty nice scramble, even though I DNF-ed xD:

B2 F' D2 U' F2 D U R F D' R B F D2 L U F2 D U' L' F2 D' U' B' U2


----------



## Gunnar (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi!

I got 5/5 multi a few days ago and decided to try six cubes today. I tried to memo faster so it actually went faster than my five cubes attempt, even though I failed on the first cube.

3x3 multi BLD: 5/6 33:23.43


----------



## Feryll (Mar 20, 2010)

Yay, I took the time to sit down and learn M2! It was actually easier than I thought. Just using M2 instead of a T-perm. What is considered a usually better BLD method, 3OP or M2? If their about equal, it's okay, but if it's like Roux to Fridrich (for the speed aspect anyway) then I want to know.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 20, 2010)

YES!!!

9:29.85 4x4 blindfolded!

First sub-10!!

Stackmat?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 20, 2010)

Stackmat!!!

Seriously, congratulations!


----------



## Googlrr (Mar 21, 2010)

Feryll said:


> Yay, I took the time to sit down and learn M2! It was actually easier than I thought. Just using M2 instead of a T-perm. What is considered a usually better BLD method, 3OP or M2? *If their about equal, it's okay, but if it's like Roux to Fridrich (for the speed aspect anyway) then I want to know.*



I don't understand what you're trying to say here?


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 21, 2010)

2:20.05, pretty easy scramble. 

R2 D' R U2 R L' U D' B' D2 F L U L' U D' F L' R' U2 R2 L D U2 F


----------



## ManasijV (Mar 21, 2010)

F L2 F2 U' R D U' L' D2 U2 R D2 R' L D U' B2 D' B2 F' R' F R2 L B2 D U' 

2:32.25 OH 

New PB 
U2 D2 F' D R' L' D2 L2 U D R B2 U' R D2 R' D L' R' B R2 F2 U2 D L' F2 L
1:07.05

Lucky


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 22, 2010)

2 accomplishments today.
Finally broke my 3 or more 3x3 BLD weekly comp DNF streak with a time of 2:57.18. I don't care about the time just the fact I didn't DNF.

A much bigger accomplishment:
Solved the 4x4 centers BLD.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 22, 2010)

Googlrr said:


> Feryll said:
> 
> 
> > Yay, I took the time to sit down and learn M2! It was actually easier than I thought. Just using M2 instead of a T-perm. What is considered a usually better BLD method, 3OP or M2? *If their about equal, it's okay, but if it's like Roux to Fridrich (for the speed aspect anyway) then I want to know.*
> ...



Dunno, since Roux and Fridrich are equal for speed 

I think M2/R2 (or M2/classic poch) generally has a little more potential than standard 3OP, but 3OP is a much better stepping stone to freestyle/BH, if you think you will want to go in that direction.


----------



## Sakarie (Mar 22, 2010)

Two accomplishment:

First, I beat my pb on 4x4 8:02.55 , totally without luck. I even had edge and corners parity. 

Second, I just did the rainbow cube blindfolded in 3:03.56. Have anyone did this before or is this UWR?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 22, 2010)

Sakarie said:


> Two accomplishment:
> 
> First, I beat my pb on 4x4 8:02.55 , totally without luck. I even had edge and corners parity.
> 
> Second, I just did the rainbow cube blindfolded in 3:03.56. Have anyone did this before or is this UWR?



I miss the UWR list D':

If we could just make a new one, but fewer events, it would be much easier to keep it alive.


----------



## Sakarie (Mar 22, 2010)

Yes said:


> Sakarie said:
> 
> 
> > Two accomplishment:
> ...



If there was an UWR-list with fewer events, it definitely wouldn't contain Rainbow Cube blindfolded!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 22, 2010)

Sakarie said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > Sakarie said:
> ...



Hmm...
Maybe a UWR-list only for BLD events?
Could be fun  And it would also be a nice inspiration do do inofficial puzzles BLD.
Like rainbow cube, 2x2x3, Domino Cube, 3x3x4 etc.


----------



## Isbit (Mar 22, 2010)

Sakarie said:


> I just did the rainbow cube blindfolded in 3:03.56. Have anyone did this before or is this UWR?


I know Ryosoke did it, but he was a bit slower than you.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 22, 2010)

I just did rainbow cube BLD in 1:32.789 

Kind of easy, 11-cycle but the last cycle was one move:
UF DL DF | FL UB | BL BD | UL DR | UR FR


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 22, 2010)

Yes said:


> Sakarie said:
> 
> 
> > Yes said:
> ...


*raises hand*


----------



## Muesli (Mar 22, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > Sakarie said:
> ...


Don't hit me!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 22, 2010)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!
Awesome! YES YES YES! 

I am so happy!
It has been a while, since I have been really, really happy about a cubing record.

So, I did some BLD solves a few days ago, and I got like 10 DNFs in a row, then one success, but it still was very frustrating.
Then today, more BLD. Again a lot of DNFs in a row (~10 again).
Then I finally got a success. It was a fast time too (1:46), which almost felt like a first success 
I tried some more solves, and after another 2 successes I thought, "oh nice... This can get a successfull avg5!" (It's been a while since my last one.)

Then:
Wow, 5 successes in a row. This can get my PB of how many solves I can get in a row 

Then: 6, 7, 8, 9 successes. Now I started to get nervous. I was like "WHAT... This can get a successfull avg12!"

Argh, DNF... hmm, 2 more attempts and 2 successes.
I decided to do 2 safety solves.
1st: success *phew*

-the finger shaking started-

Solve number 12.
Very slow memo (on purpose), because if I would DNF the solve, I'd be very sad and disappointed.
After my execution, I took a deep breathe and pulled off my blindfold.

The cube was solved. It was an awesome feeling 

_
1:46.39, 2:09.89, (1:42.75), 2:20.11, 2:19.39, 2:00.86, 2:02.88, 2:21.00, 2:17.58, (DNF), 2:33.25, 2:43.17_
Average of 12: 2:15.45


Here are the statistics with the scrambles:


Spoiler



Average: 2:15.45
Best Time: 1:42.75
Worst Time: DNF
Worst Non-DNF Time: 2:43.17
Individual Times:
1.	1:46.39	D' U L' U2 L2 D U' R' D2 U2 L D2 F' D U2 B L F2 U2 B' D' U2 F2 D F
2.	2:09.89	U2 F2 U' B2 D U2 R D2 U' R' F U2 L' R2 D' U' B F' L2 F2 D2 L2 D2 U' L
3.	(1:42.75)	U2 R2 B L' D F2 L2 R' B F D' U2 L' U2 F2 L U2 B2 F2 R2 B U' B' F2 R2
4.	2:20.11	U' B' F' D2 B F L2 R' B' F' U' F' D2 U2 R D U2 L B L B F D2 F R
5.	2:19.39	L' R2 D F D2 B D2 R B2 F2 R' D' U R' B L' D' B2 D' U' F2 U2 F L B2
6.	2:00.86	U L2 U2 L' B U' R F D U L D R D' L R' D' U R2 D' L R2 U' B F
7.	2:02.88	D B F' L' R2 U' B D2 U' L2 D' U2 R2 D' U2 B R2 B2 R U2 B F' L' R2 U
8.	2:21.00	R' B' F2 D' L2 R D' U2 L2 D U' B2 F2 R2 F D' B2 D L D U' L' F' L R
9.	2:17.58	D' B2 L2 R B2 D2 R2 F2 L' B F' L2 R2 U R2 B D U2 L2 R2 D2 R2 D' L' U'
10.	(DNF)	D2 B D' U' F L B' U B2 U' B L2 R2 B F' L D B F2 U2 F2 L R D2 B2
11.	2:33.25	L2 R' U' L B' F' U2 B2 F R' F R F2 L R' B2 D U' F2 R2 D B2 D L B'
12.	2:43.17	L D U2 B F D U' L2 D2 U' B' F U' F L2 B' L2 B2 U' R2 B U L' R' F2



The first 5 solves are also a PB avg5:
_1:46.39, 2:09.89, (1:42.75), (2:20.11), 2:19.39_
Average of 5: 2:05.22


I want to thank Mike Hughey, because he has been a big inspiration for me by posting his PB averages of 12.

Greetings!


----------



## Muesli (Mar 22, 2010)

Yes said:


> Loads of stuff that is awesome!




XD


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 22, 2010)

Yes said:


> I want to thank Mike Hughey, because he has been a big inspiration for me by posting his PB averages of 12.



Wow, congratulations, and I'm honored by your thanks. By the way, it took me ages to get a PB average of 12 as fast as what you just got. You've gotten fast very quickly - very awesome job!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 22, 2010)

I don't think I ever had an avg12, let alone this fast!

Average of 12: 1:37.16
1. 1:38.29 B' L R' B' U' R L F' U' D F' B D2 U B2 F2 D' U' B' U' L2 R2 B R2 F2 
2. 2:06.53 F2 D2 B D' L R2 D' L' F2 B D2 R U' R' D2 R D B L D B U D F2 B 
3. 1:46.64 F' D' B2 U2 B U2 D2 L' U2 D L' B U L' D' L F' L R2 D L2 F2 R' F2 B 
4. 1:15.38 L D' U L F' L R B L2 U F R U' D2 F2 D2 L B R' U' F2 L' U' B2 L2 
5. (2:51.57) R2 F' L' R B2 F' U' R' D2 R B' R' L F' B2 R' F D2 L' U2 L B2 L2 D U2 
6. 1:45.10 L' F2 B L U' D' F2 U2 L2 F R2 F2 U' F' R U R2 L2 U B2 R F U' R2 L2 
7. 1:23.88 D F D2 U L2 U F2 L B2 R' F2 R L2 D' F2 D' L F R' L D' B2 L R' B2 
8. 1:25.41 D R' F2 D2 B2 L' D2 B' L' D2 B' L R2 D U2 B R F' R' D L2 D2 L2 F L2 
9. 1:11.82 D B L2 B' D2 U' L' F' D2 F' D R F B' U F2 R2 B' L U' R2 U2 L' B U' 
10. 1:26.50 F2 B R' U2 L2 U' R U' R2 F' D2 L U D2 B2 L D2 R2 L2 B' F2 U2 D F2 U' 
11. 2:12.07 D' B U' B' F2 L' U' R B2 R B F R F D' F' B D B' U L' D2 R2 F' R 
12. (1:01.26) U R2 F R' B F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 B D2 B2 R2 U R2 U L B2 U2 L2 R' B 

Inspired by Mike and Cornelius. After 11 solves I had a 1:39.98 average, so I thought 'I have to get this last one sub-1:40'. Then the last scramble was lol.


----------



## LarsN (Mar 22, 2010)

New PB 5x5x5BLD: 14:12.64 

Second scramble of the weekly comp.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 22, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> I don't think I ever had an avg12, let alone this fast!
> 
> Average of 12: 1:37.16


Wow, totally awesome. By the way, I totally failed on that last scramble. It took me forever to memorize, because it was just so weird and confusing. And even after that I DNFed it with 2 flipped edges. 



LarsN said:


> New PB 5x5x5BLD: 14:12.64
> 
> Second scramble of the weekly comp.


And ohwow to you too!


----------



## Sakarie (Mar 22, 2010)

qqwref said:


> I just did rainbow cube BLD in 1:32.789
> 
> Kind of easy, 11-cycle but the last cycle was one move:
> UF DL DF | FL UB | BL BD | UL DR | UR FR



Haha, I doubt I'll ever try beating that!

But just because I'm silly, could you summarize that no one except for Monde had published a Rainbow Cube blindfold solve before mine?


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 23, 2010)

Solved the 4x4 centers BLD again, I will now focus on the edges.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 23, 2010)

Finally got my overall 3x3x3 BLD average in CCT above 70% successful - I've been trying for that for a while now. My CCT times got lost 2 1/2 months ago, so this is only over a period of 2 1/2 months.

Cubing History:

Best time ever: 1:13.58
Best RA of 12: 1:42.06
166/230 Solve average: 1:50.37

(percentage successful: 72%)


----------



## qqwref (Mar 25, 2010)

Sakarie said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > I just did rainbow cube BLD in 1:32.789
> ...



I don't think anyone but Mondo had done it before you, but of course I could be wrong. It's always possible someone in Asia did it and didn't tell us


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 25, 2010)

Solved the 2x3x3 (Domino Cube) blindfolded on my first attempt


----------



## LarsN (Mar 25, 2010)

Yes said:


> Solved the 2x3x3 (Domino Cube) blindfolded on my first attempt



Nice 

Now do the 4x3x3. It's pretty much the same, only double up


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 25, 2010)

LarsN said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > Solved the 2x3x3 (Domino Cube) blindfolded on my first attempt
> ...



I'll try


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 25, 2010)

Yes said:


> LarsN said:
> 
> 
> > Yes said:
> ...





+ parity


----------



## LarsN (Mar 25, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> + parity



It's not that bad. It's just a few more coms


----------



## Slash (Mar 25, 2010)

boooom!!!!
4x4 Blindfolded: 7:12.44
Rw2 D U' Fw D Uw F' D U2 B' D' U F' L Uw2 B' L2 D' Rw2 Fw' F2 Rw' D Rw2 Uw2 L R' D2 R2 Uw2 U' L B' F R' D' L2 R2 Uw2 U2
3:50 memo, 3:22 exec (it's so close to 50-50%)
1 corner, 3 wings, 9 centers solved, 1 corner misoriented. I don't know if it's lucky, but I count it as a non-lucky PB.
 I'm so happy!!!
(István, beat this!)


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 25, 2010)

13/56>0.2, so lucky.

Still, nice time!


----------



## mande (Mar 25, 2010)

3x3 BLD avg 5: 2:11.67, (DNF(2:54.52)), 2:14.14, (1:57.88), 2:29.66 = 2:18.49
This must be a PB. I need to try an avg 12 some time now. I had done one successfully long ago when my times were around 3-4 mins. My accuracy isn't so good nowadays for some reason.


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 25, 2010)

Slash said:


> boooom!!!!
> 4x4 Blindfolded: 7:12.44
> Rw2 D U' Fw D Uw F' D U2 B' D' U F' L Uw2 B' L2 D' Rw2 Fw' F2 Rw' D Rw2 Uw2 L R' D2 R2 Uw2 U' L B' F R' D' L2 R2 Uw2 U2
> 3:50 memo, 3:22 exec (it's so close to 50-50%)
> ...



Wow! Well done! I assume you've always been faster at exec than at memo? I'm always the other way. My pb is 7:43, with memo of 3:05 (39.9%-60.1%)


----------



## Isbit (Mar 26, 2010)

2:04.88 3x3 
might actually become quite fast when I switch from OP. Today the solving part is like 1:20 for me.


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 26, 2010)

2:14.04 
B2 L B R2 U' B2 D' B' F2 D2 F R' L D U' R' D L2 U R D U' R' U' R

[EDIT] 
First OH BLD 
5:06.18 F2 D' R F' B U L' D R L' U L2 U2 F' L2 R' F U' L F L D U F2 R


----------



## Slash (Mar 27, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Slash said:
> 
> 
> > boooom!!!!
> ...



yes, you're right.
thx


----------



## Micael (Mar 27, 2010)

Not a perfect score, but I am actually happy with it. My biggest multi attempt so far:

17/20 in 2:01:51 [1:26:04]

Not as hard as I expected, but still difficult.

Balázs, it is your turn now.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 27, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> 2:14.04
> B2 L B R2 U' B2 D' B' F2 D2 F R' L D U' R' D L2 U R D U' R' U' R



1:57.495   

First sub-2 on a non-ridiculous scramble.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 27, 2010)

Micael said:


> Not a perfect score, but I am actually happy with it. My biggest multi attempt so far:
> 
> 17/20 in 2:01:51 [1:26:04]
> 
> ...



Wow, just the stamina to try 20...


----------



## Micael (Mar 27, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> Micael said:
> 
> 
> > Not a perfect score, but I am actually happy with it. My biggest multi attempt so far:
> ...



What about the stamina to memorize 10 000 decimals of pi....


----------



## TMOY (Mar 27, 2010)

Finally got a good 3^3BLD official time 
1:38.xx, 6 seconds faster than my previous unofficial PB and 1 minute faster than my previous official PB.


----------



## ManasijV (Mar 28, 2010)

3x3 BLD average of 5: 1:23.58.
1:32.53, 1:27.53, (1:04.95), 1:10.68, (DNF(59.48))
DNF off by two flipped corners  1:04.xx had 2 solved corners and 2 solved edges.


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 28, 2010)

2:06.37
This very well could of been sub 2 if I didn't make a mistake and have to undo. But I'm still happy with the time.

R F B R B U2 L' F U2 D' F' R D B2 R D B' F R B2 R U L F R'


----------



## Zava (Mar 29, 2010)

Micael said:


> Not a perfect score, but I am actually happy with it. My biggest multi attempt so far:
> 
> 17/20 in 2:01:51 [1:26:04]
> 
> ...



ok, finally attempted a bigger one!
11/15, time: 1:06:27 (47:11)
the dnfs were: 3 consecutive +1, cube 6-7-8, and cube 11
cube 6: 2 flipped edges
cube 7: didn't undo a B setup after corners, so a lot of edges went wrong. sighted I undid edges, did B', solved edges and it would be OK 
cube8: just some messup, 4 corners/4edges
cube11: forgot edges, and messed up corners

used a lot of commutators for corners, they're getting natural  good practise for a "normal size" attempt at competitions. been a long time since I last attempted multi..


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 29, 2010)

First official 5bld yesterday at Bristol. 40:32. Nice and slow. It was 10 centres solved (5 of each type). I just wanted to finish so I really went over everything loads. I just recited my entire memo again, so it clearly stuck in there! I was so nervous at the end because I had wing parity, and I had mucked up the alg in a 4bld and a 5bld already the day before. Luckily I managed to blank my mind and let my fingers execute it without thinking. Best moment in cubing so far


----------



## Micael (Mar 29, 2010)

Zava said:


> ok, finally attempted a bigger one!
> 11/15, time: 1:06:27 (47:11)



 Wow, that was still fast! Looks like it is just a matter of practice for a perfect score.


----------



## Micael (Mar 29, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> First official 5bld yesterday at Bristol. 40:32. Nice and slow. It was 10 centres solved (5 of each type). I just wanted to finish so I really went over everything loads. I just recited my entire memo again, so it clearly stuck in there! I was so nervous at the end because I had wing parity, and I had mucked up the alg in a 4bld and a 5bld already the day before. Luckily I managed to blank my mind and let my fingers execute it without thinking. Best moment in cubing so far



Wow! Congratulation!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 29, 2010)

17:18 DNF on 4x4BLD, off by 3 centers and 6 edges. commutators only


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 29, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> First official 5bld yesterday at Bristol. 40:32.



Joined the club  Congratulations !


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Mar 30, 2010)

WOOOO!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 30, 2010)

YEEEEESS!!!

1:16.09 BLD solve and it was non-lucky too! First sub-80!
It's my first PB ever using M2 for edges 

Scramble:
F2 R' F B' R U2 R D2 F2 R' U' D F D' F U' R2 F' B2 D U B2 F D F 

_Memo:_
Corners: NRUW (Z and A corner (DBR and ULF) need to be flipped)

Edges: GFZBIK
flip D and C edge (UR and UB), do x' rotation: Z-Perm

I especially liked the solve because of the freestylish ending 

Next goal is sub-70! Sub-1 is possible for me too.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice 

You might want to update your sig now.


----------



## Muesli (Mar 30, 2010)

Yes said:


> Next goal is sub-70! Sub-1 is possible for me too.



Mate, at the rate you're going sub-WR will be possible soon.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Mar 30, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > Next goal is sub-70! Sub-1 is possible for me too.
> ...



lmao


----------



## Muesli (Mar 30, 2010)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > Yes said:
> ...


Ok, maybe not soon. But in the future.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 30, 2010)

Did I finally get the UWR back?!?!?

*7x7x7 BLD: 45:52.97* [23:24]

Baaaaaaaammmmm!!!!!!!   

This was the first scramble from the weekly competition 2010-13. I spent 56 seconds (I looked because it seemed like way too much time) trying to find a way to reorient it, and then stuck with the original orientation. (So it could have been almost a minute faster. ) When I finished memorizing, it felt REALLY secure, so I figured I'd go for it and solved as fast as I could. I never checked to make sure I was turning the right slice. After a minute or two of that, I convinced myself that surely I already had a DNF, so I might as well go as fast as possible the whole time - if it was correct, it would be a UWR, and if it was incorrect, it would mean I'd waste less time on the attempt. And it paid off - solved!

Okay Ville, it took me almost a year, but I finally beat your first successful solve. Time for you to try again.


----------



## Micael (Mar 30, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Did I finally get the UWR back?!?!?
> 
> *7x7x7 BLD: 45:52.97* [23:24]
> 
> ...



Oh! I am amazed, really.


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 30, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> *7x7x7 BLD: 45:52.97* [23:24]



WOW! Congrats Mike! That is insane speed to memo a 7x7x7!


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Mar 30, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Did I finally get the UWR back?!?!?
> 
> *7x7x7 BLD: 45:52.97* [23:24]
> 
> ...


Woah...
THATS AMAZING


----------



## Gunnar (Mar 30, 2010)

YES!!!!

I finally solved the 4x4BLD!  At my 12th attempt I made it with a time of 20:39.80. I'm really excited now, especially since I had another attempt earlier tonight with a three-cycle edges wrong in 18:20.


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 30, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Did I finally get the UWR back?!?!?
> 
> *7x7x7 BLD: 45:52.97* [23:24]
> 
> ...



I think my eyes are about to fall out.


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Mar 31, 2010)

Gunnar said:


> YES!!!!
> 
> I finally solved the 4x4BLD!  At my 12th attempt I made it with a time of 20:39.80. I'm really excited now, especially since I had another attempt earlier tonight with a three-cycle edges wrong in 18:20.


where did you learn to solve it?
link please


----------



## janelle (Mar 31, 2010)

First succesful bld  memorization about 1:16.xy execution 2:58.44
Yay! I'm so happy


----------



## Gunnar (Mar 31, 2010)

99aceofspades99 said:


> Gunnar said:
> 
> 
> > YES!!!!
> ...



I learned it from other cubers so I have no link to give you. But I can tell you I use U2 for centers, r2 for edges and old pochmann for corners.


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Mar 31, 2010)

Gunnar said:


> 99aceofspades99 said:
> 
> 
> > Gunnar said:
> ...


Ok I'll look them up 
Thanks


----------



## Sakarie (Mar 31, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Did I finally get the UWR back?!?!?
> 
> *7x7x7 BLD: 45:52.97* [23:24]
> 
> ...


Fantastic Mike! As always, you hope that people will do more neckbreaking solves, and the WR and UR to go as low as possible, but you definitely deserves it!


Gunnar said:


> YES!!!!
> 
> I finally solved the 4x4BLD!  At my 12th attempt I made it with a time of 20:39.80. I'm really excited now, especially since I had another attempt earlier tonight with a three-cycle edges wrong in 18:20.



Good job! It's great to know that your efforts been rewarded!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 31, 2010)

4x4BLD with commutators! 15:20.25(6:30) 

U' D2 f2 L2 F2 r2 U D2 f2 F2 u f2 F U' D u r U' F2 U' R' f' U2 f' u' U2 D2 f U' r' F2 D' L' R2 u2 f2 B r B2 L'


----------



## LarsN (Mar 31, 2010)

Amazing Mike 

And good job Gunnar. I bet you'll get much faster in no time


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 31, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Did I finally get the UWR back?!?!?
> 
> *7x7x7 BLD: 45:52.97* [23:24]



So fun! Congratulations Mike!!
(And one minute more would have been a fast solve too )

@Gunnar: Wow, congratulations to you too. You are a real
blindsolver now, soon you'll beat me in all events 

Now it is only 5x5 left. It'll be fun to see if you make it before 
Simon does!


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 1, 2010)

dunno if this goes in here but

Team BLD 44.23  done in french class today


----------



## mande (Apr 1, 2010)

Did an OH BLD in a quantum mechanics class today. It was tough to memorise without catching the prof's attention since there were only 7 people in the class. Memo was around 3 minutes and exec around 5 mins. PB is about 5 mins.


----------



## cubedude7 (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm still haven't got a succesfull multiBLD solve. Corner memo seems really hard for me 
Just keep trying...


----------



## joey (Apr 1, 2010)

Mike O_O


----------



## Gunnar (Apr 1, 2010)

2nd successful 4x4BLD came today and it was a new record with 4½ minutes. 

4x4BLD: 16:04.78 

Should have been sub-16 but I missed the timer with my blindfold still on. It was with the first scramble in the latest weekly competition. I just went for fast memo with no repeating, and it worked.


----------



## martijn_cube (Apr 1, 2010)

New 3x3 bld PR: 1:42.59.
3 edges solved. 
last PR was 1:48.xx and this was my 2nd solve after a couple months of doing nothing. So i'm very pleased with this.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 3, 2010)

Gunnar said:


> 2nd successful 4x4BLD came today and it was a new record with 4½ minutes.
> 
> 4x4BLD: 16:04.78
> 
> Should have been sub-16 but I missed the timer with my blindfold still on. It was with the first scramble in the latest weekly competition. I just went for fast memo with no repeating, and it worked.



Congratulations! Wow, that's some quick improvement! Catching up to me, Mats, Daniel and Arvid already!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 3, 2010)

1:10.03 BLD, but 3 pieces solved, so lucky.

Still very nice 
Sub-1 is possible for me (again )

EDIT: Yay, according to Maarten it's even non-lucky.


----------



## joey (Apr 3, 2010)

Got the scrabble?


----------



## Sakarie (Apr 3, 2010)

New PB on 5x5, with 20:59.36. A really lousy solve, with a total of 6 pieces solved AFTER a m'eme' ... Didn't really know why I did it.

Also the solve was very slow and secure, so would have been quite faster if I'd went for speed. But then it probably wouldn't have been solved...

Scrambled wrong, so no point in publishing the scramble.

I've had DNF's in 17 minutes, (in comp thou), so I know I'm not near my limits yet.


----------



## Gunnar (Apr 4, 2010)

Sakarie said:


> New PB on 5x5, with 20:59.36. A really lousy solve, with a total of 6 pieces solved AFTER a m'eme' ... Didn't really know why I did it.
> 
> Also the solve was very slow and secure, so would have been quite faster if I'd went for speed. But then it probably wouldn't have been solved...
> 
> ...



Very impressive Arvid!

I myself continue to lower my 4x4BLD record. Today, on my 3rd successful solve ever, I got 14:23.67.  This one was a pretty easy solve (not too easy), but I can still get it down some more by just getting used to the method.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 6, 2010)

joey said:


> Got the scrabble?



It was a handscramle...


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 6, 2010)

Yay! First sub-10 with commutator centers 

9:31.81(4:30) B' D u' B' F u' D2 f B2 D' B' D2 R U' F2 U2 f2 D L U' D B r2 f L2 D r R' L2 F2 r' B2 r' F2 u' F2 B L2 R' F'

For the record, my previous PB with this was 15:20. See it going somewhere?


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 6, 2010)

My head feels like it's about to pop.

F U' D B2 R2 B' U B2 U' B' L2 R2 D' L R2 D' R2 D F2 L' R' F2 U' F D 

Time; 17.98 (SpeedBLD)

x2y'R'U'Rx'zyUR2U'F2
R2U2R2U'RUR'U'RUR'U2RU'R'y2
RUR'URU2R'
UMU'M'
U'M2Ux2
U2MU2M

40 moves

AFAIK I'm the only person to have ever done this with Roux


----------



## TMOY (Apr 6, 2010)

New 4^3 BLD PB for me: 11:25 
4:30 memo.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 7, 2010)

4x4 BLD:

17:26.50 (9:30).

9 pieces solved by reorienting.


----------



## Toad (Apr 7, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> My head feels like it's about to pop.
> 
> F U' D B2 R2 B' U B2 U' B' L2 R2 D' L R2 D' R2 D F2 L' R' F2 U' F D
> 
> ...



Amazing well done!!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 7, 2010)

F L2 B' R D d u' r' D2 f D2 F' D' R' u' l' r u2 D2 r2 u' B D2 r l' u R2 u' l D' l2 U F2 L2 d2 u2 F2 r R2 d F' f2 b L' F u' U' B2 U' b F u F2 l2 L d B2 R' l L'

30:04(13:30), centers and corners with commutators. I mixed the +-centers and x-centers for the first 4 commutators so I had to go back. That cost a lot of time :/


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 7, 2010)

2x2 BLD with Ortega =D

second try and first time solving a cube blindfolded. Got around 4 minutes but oh well

I should learn a memo system for M2 + Old Pochmann...


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 9, 2010)

3x3 BLD in 18:05.63 

EDIT: Scramble was the first from weekly comp 2010-15


----------



## aronpm (Apr 9, 2010)

I want to beat this. I don't often do small multiBLD like this, but I want to get sub-6 on this.
< aronpm|afk> wat
< aronpm|afk> 2/2, 6:24
< aronpm|afk> 3:05 memo

Now, this isn't really a success but I think the time alone is enough of an accomplishment for me, and memo was like 29 seconds. I was only off by a few edges 
< aronpm> F' B2 L U' B' R B' R2 L F L' D R2 D' F2 L' R2 D R B' D2 R2 B' R2 F2 
< aronpm> bld
< aronpm> dnf(1:05) :O


----------



## joey (Apr 9, 2010)

I got 47.xx on aron's scramble. (I can't remember the .xx cos he gave me the scramble a few hours ago)


----------



## PM 1729 (Apr 10, 2010)

Finally back into Bld. Nearly a PB
1:21.39(29.52) B' F' D2 B2 R' B F' D F2 R B D2 B2 D U B' F2 D' U2 R D' B' U' B2


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 11, 2010)

Yay!!! Well... this probably seems sooooooo slooow to everyone else here...

3x3 BLD in 9:28.41 first sub 10  4th success


----------



## PM 1729 (Apr 12, 2010)

New PB average of 5 : 1:36.14


Spoiler



1:39.63(40.11), 1:32.25(40.90), DNF(32.12), 1:36.54(36.13), ~1:28.00
Deleted the last time by mistake but it was either 1:24 or 1:28



DNF was 1:16 , off by 2 flipped edges. Would have been a PB otherwise


----------



## MrData (Apr 12, 2010)

First 4bld success!
8th attempt -_-
26:34.49


----------



## Faz (Apr 12, 2010)

MrData said:


> First 4bld success!
> 8th attempt -_-
> 26:34.49


----------



## Dene (Apr 12, 2010)

MrData said:


> First 4bld success!
> 8th attempt -_-
> 26:34.49



YAY you got it


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 12, 2010)

MrData said:


> First 4bld success!
> 8th attempt -_-
> 26:34.49



Oh, I glanced at this post earlier and thought it said 8th success.

Nice job .


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 12, 2010)

MrData said:


> First 4bld success!
> 8th attempt -_-
> 26:34.49



You finally got it 
Congrats! Much faster than my first success


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Apr 12, 2010)

WOOO
From the time I did my 12 minute 3x3 BLD attempt, I have been practicing alot on my memo and I cut that time almost in HALF!

Statistics for 04-12-2010 17:55:27

Cubes Solved: 1/1
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 6:31.47

Individual Times:
1.	6:31.47	U' F L' U2 R' D U L' R F L' B2 D2 L2 F L R' D U2 B' U B' F' L2 D'


----------



## Carson (Apr 13, 2010)

Although technically a failure... I just did my first ever attempt at visual memo, and was only off by 2 flipped edges. This may end up working better for me.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 13, 2010)

8:27.14 3x3 BLD 

EDIT: 7:55.52


----------



## 4th dimension (time) (Apr 13, 2010)

I seriously suck at BLD and normaly get an avg. of 4 min. 30 sec. I can only do multi BLD for 2 cubes, and on the third cube I fail. I need serious help with M2/R2.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 14, 2010)

3x3 multiBLD 1/2 in 30:15.69


----------



## Gollum999 (Apr 14, 2010)

First BLD solve!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5WE0OzgtF4

14:46.76

Took me like... 7 tries, but I finally got it.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 14, 2010)

1:46.16, (1:27.65), (DNF), 1:42.03, 1:51.68=1:46.62 av. Not great, but I haven't done an a5 in a while, so not bad.


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 14, 2010)

This is probably more of a failure then an accomplishement:

5x5 centers BLD, off by a 3 cycle. 

B' [l U2 l'] E2 [l U2 l'] E2 B


----------



## Simboubou (Apr 14, 2010)

333 BLD : 1:00'03 Yesterday. I am gonna kill myself.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 14, 2010)

3x3 BLD 6:19.89


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Apr 14, 2010)

aronpm said:


> < aronpm> F' B2 L U' B' R B' R2 L F L' D R2 D' F2 L' R2 D R B' D2 R2 B' R2 F2
> < aronpm> bld
> < aronpm> dnf(1:05) :O



33.11 because I suck.


----------



## Faz (Apr 15, 2010)

lolwat

1:24.83, 1:17.73, 1:26.17, DNF(2:15.48)[Messed up at the start], 1:37.28 = 1:29.43


----------



## aronpm (Apr 15, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> lolwat
> 
> 1:24.83, 1:17.73, 1:26.17, DNF(2:15.48)[Messed up at the start], 1:37.28 = 1:29.43



God damn it, turn slower


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 15, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> lolwat
> 
> 1:24.83, 1:17.73, 1:26.17, DNF(2:15.48)[Messed up at the start], 1:37.28 = 1:29.43



I knew that would happen.

You're already better than me. After what, a few weeks? 

Congratulations - awesome job - you're getting quite good.


----------



## Faz (Apr 15, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > lolwat
> ...



Uhh, no 

I don't really practice BLD much/at all. I just tried to memo really fast, and it worked


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 15, 2010)

YES!!!!

First successful 5x5 BLD solve!! 

31:05.56

First scramble of the weekly competition 2010 15

Awesome!!


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 15, 2010)

SimonWestlund said:


> YES!!!!
> 
> First successful 5x5 BLD solve!!
> 
> ...



Congrats! Now you'll win by even more . Got the memo time?


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 15, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> SimonWestlund said:
> 
> 
> > YES!!!!
> ...



Actually, I don't  I checked the memo time, remembered all my memo.. but forgot what the memotime was  Maybe it was just a little too much to memorize  

It was a little bit over 20 minutes though. I'm really slow at the +-centers recall and solving..


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 15, 2010)

SimonWestlund said:


> kinch2002 said:
> 
> 
> > SimonWestlund said:
> ...


If you think you're slow at solving...my times are generally 15 min memo and 15 min solve. I'm too slow at figuring the comms because I'm not very experienced at big cube bld relative to a lot of other people (~40 4bld attempts and ~20 5bld). Keep the good bld-ing up!


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Apr 15, 2010)

the only accomplishment i can mention is that my friend and i team-bld solved his LanLan 2x2x2... :fp it took like 1 minute


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 15, 2010)

xFear of Napalm said:


> the only accomplishment i can mention is that my friend and i team-bld solved his LanLan 2x2x2... :fp it took like 1 minute



You've reminded me of my only recent bld accomplishment. Teambld avg12 47.13 and 37.89 single with my brother solving (he averages 30 secs) using push/pull F2L and 2 look OLL


----------



## ManasijV (Apr 16, 2010)

1:31.69, 1:41.68, 1:26.40+, 1:20.82, 1:19.34, 1:49.27, 1:22.80, 1:29.56, 1:25.46, *1:11.11,* 1:37.17, DNF(1:16.17)
Arghhhhh 
current avg5: 1:30.73 (σ = 4.85)
best avg5: 1:23.34 (σ = 2.31)

current avg12: 1:30.42 (σ = 9.19)
best avg12: 1:30.42 (σ = 9.19)

I wanted to have a really big streak of successes  
Ah well... The last one I missed an R somewhere. it was off by R' and all the corners in the R layer were messed up.


----------



## Isbit (Apr 16, 2010)

First succesful solve with M2 for edges, time was 2:15. Lucky scramble though, 10 edges and 6 corners.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 17, 2010)

I want sub 5


----------



## NoobCube (Apr 17, 2010)

Few weeks ago, started trying to do it properly. Two edges were flipped one time, two corners rotated another, but finally done  and did it in public at school as well. To make myself the coolest guy there


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 17, 2010)

The last four-five months or so (since Swedish Open in early December) I have not accomplished any results to speak of (as regards to blindcubing).

I have soon been blindcubing for two years, but up till last December I had only learned new methods, new algorithms (in order classic P, M2, BH-corners and finally a home-made variant of BH-edges). All the time relying on good memory and "silly sentences". With all the relevant algorithms in the bag so to speak, I set out to do something about memory technique. So I have collected and learned some 1500-1600 pictures for all (almost) letter pairs. (Actually I have collected 3000 plus but discarded almost half of them). From the start I set out with 22x20x3, but that is suitable only for a 3x3 cube. Now I have almost full 24x24x3, as I don't even have a fixed buffer for larger cube centers. 

I am trying to make sentences with Person - Action - Object (of those pictures a third of each are P / A / O) without having to stumble of the spur of the moment imagination to come up with appropriate words. 

What has come out of all these efforts? Actually not very much. I find these a little awkward to use, all actions obviously does not suit all objects. Also the Swedish alphabet is uneven in letter frequency (I have skipped Q and Ä all together) so I have had a real hard time to find persons with names for letter pairs with Å / Ö. I have had to borrow some English words and have invented new words for "Male Giant", Sledge Hammer, Sledge Hammering and so on. 

Anyway, using this have added some 30-50% to my memo time, so I now average 2:15- 2:30 for 3x3. On 5x5BLD it has added 2-3 minutes to memo time. So in a way this post belongs to the Blindfolded Failure Thread or perhaps to Memory Technique Thread ? (Or Memory Failure Thread )

But here is the accomplishment: it has been good for Multi, I have had an easy time memorizing Multi lately. But has been somewhat sloppy in execution. Today though, with the memo going easier than before I had lots of time for a slow and accurate execution, so I made 7/7 in 51:09.


----------



## Toad (Apr 17, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> I want sub 5



You wonder why nobody trusts you buddy but you don't exactly help the cause... Please just show your face in BLD videos, it's not rocket science.


----------



## Faz (Apr 18, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > I want sub 5
> ...



It's still easy to peek under the blindfold.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 18, 2010)

2ish corners only bld.
6ish edges only (2 edges were solved)
2 corners solved, 4 edges solved, 6ish with 2 edges flipped (memoed wrong)

But that isn't my main accomplishment for the day, I wrote out all my words/phrases/names for edges (using story) and came up with new corner memo (taps)

Next I want to name 24 stickers (the corners) so I can have fast corner memo. Here are my names for edges. I need some help coming up with some better ones, some are really bad 

YG: Banana (happy with this)
YR: Fire (not really happy, but it's alright)
YB: Williamstown Cricket Club (very happy with this, so easy to think)
YO: Imitation Caramel (HELP ME! )
RG: Santa (alright)
RB: Superman (alright)
OG: Caramel (terrible, Orange Green doesn't remind me of caramel)
OB: Orange Ogre (help please, not THAT bad, but prefer something better)
WR: Candy Cane (thanks megaminxwin)
WG: Mint (meh)
WO: Weder Odder (haha, too hard to use in a story)
WB: White and Black (terrible, really terrible)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 18, 2010)

WR: Candy Cane.


----------



## Sakarie (Apr 18, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> The last four-five months or so (since Swedish Open in early December) I have not accomplished any results to speak of (as regards to blindcubing).
> 
> I have soon been blindcubing for two years, but up till last December I had only learned new methods, new algorithms (in order classic P, M2, BH-corners and finally a home-made variant of BH-edges). All the time relying on good memory and "silly sentences". With all the relevant algorithms in the bag so to speak, I set out to do something about memory technique. So I have collected and learned some 1500-1600 pictures for all (almost) letter pairs. (Actually I have collected 3000 plus but discarded almost half of them). From the start I set out with 22x20x3, but that is suitable only for a 3x3 cube. Now I have almost full 24x24x3, as I don't even have a fixed buffer for larger cube centers.
> 
> ...



I solved my first 3x3 in august 20 months ago, and the same as you, I think I've finally found a method I will use for a good time on (the same as yours).

That means that it's now time for us to practice, over and over again. There's no cubing-related restrictions. What's the reason of having the ultimate method if you're not practising it until we (not literary) bleed commutators!


----------



## ManasijV (Apr 18, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> I need some help coming up with some better ones, some are really bad



Firstly they were all really bad. Don't use one word per edge. Its difficult to memorize ~12 words for edges and ~8 words for corners. Instead assign a letter to each of your edge stickers and corners. Combining this letters (4 at a time is what I use) make words or signs or what ever that is easy for you to remember. It is not necessary to have a fixed word for a combination of letters (22P4 isn't a small number). Eventually you'll get used to forming words in no time at all. This will reduce the number of words to 3 words for edges and 2 for corners which is much easier to memorize! 
Use this (http://cubefreak.net/BLD/M2_guide.html) if you're having trouble following what I meant.


----------



## Micael (Apr 18, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> 2ish corners only bld.
> 6ish edges only (2 edges were solved)
> 2 corners solved, 4 edges solved, 6ish with 2 edges flipped (memoed wrong)
> 
> ...



You have few images. This is a little image system. There is really no need to link images with letters or colors. The need to link images to letters come with second order system where you have 440+ images. In your case, it is better to pick the very best images you can think of (regardless of letter or color) and assign them randomly to sticker. With practice, you will be able to see the image instantly just looking to the sticker.

Edit: Oh wait, you memorize images or sentences?


----------



## Carson (Apr 18, 2010)

Finally got a success using visual memo on 3x3. Untimed


----------



## LarsN (Apr 18, 2010)

Carson said:


> Finally got a success using visual memo on 3x3. Untimed



Good job  Now you'll start getting used to visual memo and you'll get fast at it soon. I like how visual is so uncomplicated, compared to other memo methods.


----------



## Carson (Apr 18, 2010)

LarsN said:


> Carson said:
> 
> 
> > Finally got a success using visual memo on 3x3. Untimed
> ...



True. Even though my accuracy is horrible right now, most of my solves are only off by a few pieces, whereas I often end up with a completely scrambled cube with my typical memo method, even though the success rate is slightly higher.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 18, 2010)

3x3BLD 1:22.63 NR
4x4BLD 11:07 NR

=D


----------



## SuperNerd (Apr 18, 2010)

Yay! Sub 4 BLD.

Scramble: F2 D F' D' U2 B D B L R D U' L' B' F2 U F2 U D' B F' D2 B L R

My memo really sucks, but I'm currently happy with my OP execution. I use story memo, and this is my second only Success. First was 5:20.25.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 19, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> 3x3BLD 1:22.63 NR
> 4x4BLD 11:07 NR
> 
> =D



From real comp, German Open aha 
Congratulations, lots of "smell of pizza" for you then


----------



## Faz (Apr 19, 2010)

bld is fun

Faz's 5 Individual Times: 1:19, (DNF), 1:25, 1:26, (1:18)
19:59	^_^	Faz's Average: 1:23.33, Best Time: 1:18.00 Worst Time: DNF


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 19, 2010)

Far out. Seems like you have gotten your memo to about 1 minute now faz . Nice!


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 19, 2010)

Micael said:


> You have few images. This is a little image system. There is really no need to link images with letters or colors. The need to link images to letters come with second order system where you have 440+ images. In your case, it is better to pick the very best images you can think of (regardless of letter or color) and assign them randomly to sticker. With practice, you will be able to see the image instantly just looking to the sticker.
> 
> Edit: Oh wait, you memorize images or sentences?


I memorise making sentences. For example, here was the start of one of my edge memos yesterday ( I still remember it ) 

*Williamstown Cricket Club* frontflipped into a *banana* and slipped 20 metres and got the *World Record* in place of *Santa*.
The YB edge piece straight away makes me think of Williamstown Cricket Club, but the word frontflipped tells me the edge needs to be flipped. I have many different words, that I come up with telling me the edge is flipped.

I am not good with images, which is why I have stayed away from them for now. I just want a success 
I have an old 3x3 on which I have labelled the corners to show the names of each corner sticker. Once I have gotten to the point I can look at a slot, and I think of the letter, I'll do the same for edges, as I don't feel I'll get confused using the same memo system for edges and corners, and this basically prevents flipped edge and twisted corners.

I have some new names for my edges as well, still need to improve them, then I'll right them into the back of my eyes, so I can permanently remember them. edit: no, I'm switching this to letters, not permanently memorising the words. Permanently memorising the letters for the corners, then moving onto a similar method for edges.

YG: Banana
YR: Wire
YB: Williamstown Cricket Club
YO: Yo-yo
RG: Santa
RB: Superman
OG: Ogre (not happy)
OB: Body Odour
WR: Candy Cane
WG: Mint
WO: Oscar Wilde (not happy)
WB: Weatherboard (not happy)



ManasijV said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > I need some help coming up with some better ones, some are really bad
> ...


I am using letters on corners, but while I memorise them, as mentioned earlier in the post, I'm using this edge memo. Once I have the corner memo perfect, I'll move onto edge memo using letters for stickers. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 19, 2010)

1:41.66 official BLD solve


----------



## Gunnar (Apr 19, 2010)

I just got 5/7 34:42.69 in multi. Too bad about the two missed cubes, but the time was very good for me. I memoed in about 25:40.

After that I was a little disappointed, so I descided to go for a really fast 3x3BLD. At first try I got a new PB with 6 seconds: 1:33.75.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 19, 2010)

Gunnar said:


> I just got 5/7 34:42.69 in multi. Too bad about the two missed cubes, but the time was very good for me. I memoed in about 25:40.
> 
> After that I was a little disappointed, so I descided to go for a really fast 3x3BLD. At first try I got a new PB with 6 seconds: 1:33.75.


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 20, 2010)

As of today I've decided to practise 5bld properly by doing a solve every day (rather than 1 a week). Today I actually did the first 2 weekly comp scrambles. First was 23:35.37 [12:23.66] pb by 4 mins . Just did the second and got 17:55.16 [9:02.12]! 

I'm sacrificing safe memos so that I have a chance of a good time. And I'm also turning faster because for no apparent reason I didn't used to turn fast during bld. Surprisingly I had no memo pauses in the second solve - I don't expect to beat that time for a while now.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 20, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> As of today I've decided to practise 5bld properly by doing a solve every day (rather than 1 a week). Today I actually did the first 2 weekly comp scrambles. First was 23:35.37 [12:23.66] pb by 4 mins . Just did the second and got 17:55.16 [9:02.12]!
> 
> I'm sacrificing safe memos so that I have a chance of a good time. And I'm also turning faster because for no apparent reason I didn't used to turn fast during bld. Surprisingly I had no memo pauses in the second solve - I don't expect to beat that time for a while now.



Wow, very good! Awesome results!


----------



## Parity (Apr 20, 2010)

7th ever BLD.
4:01.34


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 20, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> As of today I've decided to practise 5bld properly by doing a solve every day (rather than 1 a week). Today I actually did the first 2 weekly comp scrambles. First was 23:35.37 [12:23.66] pb by 4 mins . Just did the second and got 17:55.16 [9:02.12]!



Very nice! 
And with that new speed you now have time for more practice


----------



## Faz (Apr 20, 2010)

3x3 Scramble #3772: D2 B2 L' U R2 D2 L' U F' U2 L2 D2 U2 B R L2 U L R B' L2 F D' R U2 

57.52  

Memo was ~25 seconds.


----------



## Toad (Apr 20, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 3x3 Scramble #3772: D2 B2 L' U R2 D2 L' U F' U2 L2 D2 U2 B R L2 U L R B' L2 F D' R U2
> 
> 57.52
> 
> Memo was ~25 seconds.



Once again I saw you'd posted an accomplishment and thought "oh great, another sub1 solver"


----------



## ManasijV (Apr 20, 2010)

R2 U' F D2 B D2 F B2 D' B L' F B' R2 F' U R' D2 R U' B2 L' F' R2 D' 

1:07.61


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 20, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 3x3 Scramble #3772: D2 B2 L' U R2 D2 L' U F' U2 L2 D2 U2 B R L2 U L R B' L2 F D' R U2
> 
> 57.52
> 
> Memo was ~25 seconds.



Oh stuff you. I want memo like yours. Mine sucks like hell :fp


----------



## LarsN (Apr 20, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> As of today I've decided to practise 5bld properly by doing a solve every day (rather than 1 a week). Today I actually did the first 2 weekly comp scrambles. First was 23:35.37 [12:23.66] pb by 4 mins . Just did the second and got 17:55.16 [9:02.12]!
> 
> I'm sacrificing safe memos so that I have a chance of a good time. And I'm also turning faster because for no apparent reason I didn't used to turn fast during bld. Surprisingly I had no memo pauses in the second solve - I don't expect to beat that time for a while now.



Interesting  I've been doing that too lately. And sacrificing safe memo has given me roughly 10-11 dnf's in a row, but I'm sticking with Mike's motto and keep on going, waiting for better times.
We should keep track of each other. Competitive training is the best  My goal is to top at Euro2010.


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 20, 2010)

LarsN said:


> kinch2002 said:
> 
> 
> > As of today I've decided to practise 5bld properly by doing a solve every day (rather than 1 a week). Today I actually did the first 2 weekly comp scrambles. First was 23:35.37 [12:23.66] pb by 4 mins . Just did the second and got 17:55.16 [9:02.12]!
> ...



I do expect to get plenty of DNFs now - I had something like 13 successes out of 15 attempts (not counting attempts at comps) in total before yesterday so that will probably drop! Having said that - today I did 3rd weekly comp scramble and got 17:52.06 [8:52.80] pb by 1.10 secs . My goal is also to win Euro2010 . I feel as though it depends on Ville to DNF though


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 20, 2010)

HOLY CRAP HOLY CRAP I FINALLY SOLVED A CUBE BLINDFOLDED!!!

Granted, it was only a 2x2, and it was hand-scrambled, and no timer, but STILL!!! IT IS ACTUALLY POSSIBLE FOR ME TO DO THIS!!!

Next: 3x3


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bw' Dw' R2 Bw2 Fw2 L B2 Fw Rw' R' B Bw Fw L Rw B Bw' D' B Dw R' U Lw2 R' Uw' U2 Lw2 R' U' Bw' Dw L B Bw Fw2 Uw' B' F' Dw R2 D L2 Rw' B' F L U Lw2 B' R D Fw' Lw2 B2 D2 Dw Uw' U'

15:13.04 [7:17.94] 

15 centres and 1 wing solved I think so pretty lucky! Really risked the memo, but had very few memo pauses of more than a second or 2.


----------



## Faz (Apr 21, 2010)

50.55 wat

1 edge solved, one corner permuted, and 4 corners misoriented. so... Non lucky 

Edge memo was really fast, like 10 seconds. 5 sets of 2 letters.

Corners were a 3 cycle, UFR DBL DLF, then 2 2 cycles UBR - ULB and DFR - DRB which I fixed with an E perm. Headlights on top, and triplesune on bottom for CO.

<3

Locked up a bit on the edges, which cost me a sub 50 

Still 

EDIT: 56.03


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 21, 2010)

@ Feliks, wtf, that's so good.

4x4 BLD:
Didn't time, I think roughly 45 minutes. I stuffed up the centers and knew I had to undo what I did wrong but wasn't quite sure what moves I did.
After about 5-10 minutes just trying to think what I did, I remembered the set up being U and where the targets were so it worked out alright.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 21, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> @ Feliks, wtf, that's so good.
> 
> 4x4 BLD:
> Didn't time, I think roughly 45 minutes. I stuffed up the centers and knew I had to undo what I did wrong but wasn't quite sure what moves I did.
> After about 5-10 minutes just trying to think what I did, I remembered the set up being U and where the targets were so it worked out alright.



Suck Aron. 

Great job Zane.

@faz, that's it, I'ma try a bld solve tonight. (using this scramble http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=363375#post363375 ). Haven't tried it yet, but my edge memo is bad, so 5 solved edges should be good


----------



## aronpm (Apr 21, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Suck Aron.



I've told you I don't care.


----------



## LarsN (Apr 21, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Bw' Dw' R2 Bw2 Fw2 L B2 Fw Rw' R' B Bw Fw L Rw B Bw' D' B Dw R' U Lw2 R' Uw' U2 Lw2 R' U' Bw' Dw L B Bw Fw2 Uw' B' F' Dw R2 D L2 Rw' B' F L U Lw2 B' R D Fw' Lw2 B2 D2 Dw Uw' U'
> 
> 15:13.04 [7:17.94]
> 
> 15 centres and 1 wing solved I think so pretty lucky! Really risked the memo, but had very few memo pauses of more than a second or 2.



Wow! Already subWR, good job 
My practice solve of today: dnf - (because of a pop and then I lost track of the move I was doing ... sigh)


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 21, 2010)

How on earth does Chris still have the WR? xD
Lars, how fast?


----------



## LarsN (Apr 21, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> How on earth does Chris still have the WR? xD
> Lars, how fast?



Yeah, 5x5x5BLD must be the most threatened standing world record.

I gave up after the pop, because it was in the middle of an algorithm and I completely lost track. But memo was 8ish, which is on the slow side for me.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 21, 2010)

3x3 BLD: 13:27.28
First ever success!!!!!!!
Me is very happy


----------



## Toad (Apr 21, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> 3x3 BLD: 13:27.28
> First ever success!!!!!!!
> Me is very happy



Congratulations 

You never need to do a sup10 again now... Next solve should be 8 minutes MAXIMUM.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Apr 21, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> 3x3 BLD: 13:27.28
> First ever success!!!!!!!
> Me is very happy


----------



## Slash (Apr 21, 2010)

3x3 blind success in public! it was our school talent, I felt kinda lame by having a show between a dancer and an air-guitar production xD I solved the 2x2 first (not blindfolded) in like 5 secs with a horrible lockup during Y-perm (coulda been sub-4), then a 3x3 in 19 (I suck, V-perm which I hate and lockup cause of nervousness), then 3x3 one-handed in 31 (lockups again). Then I asked a volunteer to hold a paper between the cube and my covered eyes. The volunteer was some silly chick, but didn't matter. I went for safe, so I memorized in 1:05, and triple-checked everything. My time was 2:06, and I was very happy that it was solved. 
A sub2 solve coulda been better, but I don't mind cause everybody knows in my school that I CAN solve it blindfolded.


Also, 10:19 4x4 blindfolded at home. First non-PB solve


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 21, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 50.55 wat



Memo was ~45 seconds? amirite???


----------



## Dene (Apr 22, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > 50.55 wat
> ...



Don't be silly, that would be outrageous. It was 43.5 seconds.


----------



## SuperNerd (Apr 24, 2010)

B F' D' U B' R' L2 F2 R2 F B' R L B2 D' L' R B' R U R2 D U R' L 

4:30.52

My third success, and my second sub 5. I'm happy, because I didn't have much trouble with this solve (memo is really hard for me), and it wasn't that lucky (1 edge solved, another oriented incorrectly but in the right place). I'm signed up for BLD at Berkeley Spring 2010, so I hope to get at least one success.


----------



## Forte (Apr 24, 2010)

3x3x3: 2:52.22 

L' R2 B2 U F U2 D2 F2 L2 D' B R U' R B2 R' L D B U' R2 U L' U D2


----------



## Carson (Apr 25, 2010)

My first ever competition 3x3 BLD success. Yes, it was slow @ 9:22.xx... but thanks to so many people dnf'ing everything, it earned me a 2nd place.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 25, 2010)

Carson said:


> My first ever competition 3x3 BLD success. Yes, it was slow @ 9:22.xx... but thanks to so many people dnf'ing everything, it earned me a 2nd place.



Congratulations, Carson! That's awesome!

I've never done better than 2nd place in 3x3x3 BLD, so I guess you and I are about equal now.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 25, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Carson said:
> 
> 
> > My first ever competition 3x3 BLD success. Yes, it was slow @ 9:22.xx... but thanks to so many people dnf'ing everything, it earned me a 2nd place.
> ...



Lol, dude you suck. I won 3x3BLD like, once.

Congrats, Carson! My first BLD success in comp was slow too (5:29), but it'll get better real quickly


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 25, 2010)

Ended my 11 DNF streak with a 2:20.11.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 25, 2010)

Ooooh, Feliks is so slow at *EVERY* single event. (Except for magic of course.)


----------



## TMOY (Apr 25, 2010)

1:22.09, new PB 

Scrable (from the French speedcubing forum): R2 D2 L2 R' D' L D U2 L2 B2 D U' R2 U L R' D R U L2 D2 F2 D U F2


----------



## aronpm (Apr 25, 2010)

6/9 (= 3 points) MultiBLD in 48:59.39 (33:59.89 memo!)

I don't have 9 full-sized 3x3s, so I used a V-Cube 5, a MiniQJ and a Mini Diansheng instead. 

The first three cubes were the ones I messed up. The first two were each off by 2 flipped edges, and the third cube was off by 2 twisted corners. 

Sure, 3 points is crap, but I'm happy that I did 9 cubes at this speed.


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 25, 2010)

aronpm said:


> 6/9 (= 3 points) MultiBLD in 48:59.39 (33:59.89 memo!)
> 
> I don't have 9 full-sized 3x3s, so I used a V-Cube 5, a MiniQJ and a Mini Diansheng instead.
> 
> ...



Wow that's really good, what memory technique do you use?


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Thats crazy.


----------



## aronpm (Apr 25, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Wow that's really good, what memory technique do you use?



Just a simple route/journey system. I have a few routes that I place images on made from letter pairs. I try to fit either 4 or 6 letters to a location.


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 25, 2010)

Cool, with memory like that I think once your've mastered 4x4 BLD you should maby try 5x5. I would love to do 5x5 BLD but I know my memory is nowhere near good enough.

[Edit] Second 4x4 BLD success: 27:51.18
Such a crappy time, I will work on my memory by doing multi BLD I think.


----------



## Carson (Apr 25, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Carson said:
> ...





Mike Hughey said:


> Carson said:
> 
> 
> > My first ever competition 3x3 BLD success. Yes, it was slow @ 9:22.xx... but thanks to so many people dnf'ing everything, it earned me a 2nd place.
> ...



Um... that is certainly putting a positive spin on things. You would have won this one for sure. 4:xx was the winning time.

My success rate, although still dreadful, has gotten better since I switched to pure visual. My memo times are even worse than they were before, but hopefully that will improve.


----------



## blah (Apr 25, 2010)

CARSON THE ARSON(ist).


----------



## aronpm (Apr 26, 2010)

Well, I finished what (I think) is my first ever 3x3 BLD average of 5 solves.

Average of 5: 1:33.67
1. (1:26.99) U' L2 U R D2 L' B' R B' U F R' D' R D2 L2 U R'
2. 1:31.96 B R2 U' L' F' L' D2 B F L B' R U R B' D' L U'
3. (DNF) B D2 R' U' F R' L2 B' D2 R D' F2 R D' B2 U B R' D' L F2 L R2 B' D2 
4. 1:28.67 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 F B2 R' F2 D' L2 U2 B2 D' R U2 B2 D2 R B2 R2 L2 B2 D' 
5. 1:40.37 L R U2 D2 R2 F' D' R F' R' U2 R' D' L' U' R2 U2 L' U F L' U B R L2 

The first two scrambles were from Weekly Comp 17. On the DNF, I forgot to solve the last two edges, and I twisted two corners in the wrong direction.


----------



## Isbit (Apr 26, 2010)

first try at a 5x5 BLD: DNF in 31:02, 5 +- and 4 x-centers off.
I'm so happy that I was anywhere near a solved cube. The +-centers are a bit hard, but it'll improve with a few more solves.

Memo was 14:50-15:00 something, I went really slow during execution. 

Success in a couple of weeks is entirely possible


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 26, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Well, I finished what (I think) is my first ever 3x3 BLD average of 5 solves.
> 
> Average of 5: 1:33.67
> 1. (1:26.99) U' L2 U R D2 L' B' R B' U F R' D' R D2 L2 U R'
> ...


Great job Aron.



Zane_C said:


> Cool, with memory like that I think once your've mastered 4x4 BLD you should maby try 5x5. I would love to do 5x5 BLD but I know my memory is nowhere near good enough.
> 
> [Edit] Second 4x4 BLD success: 27:51.18
> Such a crappy time, I will work on my memory by doing multi BLD I think.


At least you had success. Come on, you'll get faster.

Motivation:


Spoiler



You really need to be sub 10 by next comp for chance of AuR now that Aron will probably sub 10 his first success  and even if Aron DNFs, Matt is sub 15 (not quite sure what he averages, but afaik he's sub 15 too. Practise!


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 26, 2010)

Isbit said:


> first try at a 5x5 BLD: DNF in 31:02, 5 +- and 4 x-centers off.
> I'm so happy that I was anywhere near a solved cube. The +-centers are a bit hard, but it'll improve with a few more solves.
> 
> Memo was 14:50-15:00 something, I went really slow during execution.
> ...



Yay! Another 5bld-er! Nice attempt - the + centres are hardest at first because you're used to x centres from 4bld. My first 5bld attempt was over an hour so that's nice speed already . Just keep trying and you'll get one...and then another...and soon you'll have an official time 

EDIT: Pyra bld first attempt 5:53.34 [3:20.71]. This was pretty easy. I didn't figure out/try anything before going for an attempt. I guess the first 2 mins of my memo was just thinking about how to do it bld. I think sub-2 should be easy within a few attempts.


----------



## Slash (Apr 29, 2010)

3x3 BLD average of 5: 1:55.64
1:40.15
(2:37.44)
2:08.13
1:58.65
(1:37.80)

It's very "unusual" for me to have 5 successful solves in a row without any break (I mean I only stopped for scrambling). I'm happy I got one, and it's sub2! If you want the scrambles I have them, but they weren't special.

I tried to do an avg12 but I failed the 8th with forgetting the parity, and also failed the 9th with doing an unnecessary parity... FAIL


----------



## aronpm (May 1, 2010)

1. 1:19.83 D' U' R U' F2 R B' L' U' D B' R D2 U B' D R U L F B2 R2 U' D' B'
[DNFs]
4. 1:22.72 U R2 U D2 B R2 L B R2 D' B' R2 B' F2 R' L2 F2 B2 L2 B D F' R2 D B'
[More DNFs]

New PB. The 1:19 had 22s memo, and the 1:22 had 30s memo.


----------



## Faz (May 1, 2010)

aronpm said:


> 1. 1:19.83 D' U' R U' F2 R B' L' U' D B' R D2 U B' D R U L F B2 R2 U' D' B'
> [DNFs]
> 4. 1:22.72 U R2 U D2 B R2 L B R2 D' B' R2 B' F2 R' L2 F2 B2 L2 B D F' R2 D B'
> [More DNFs]
> ...



Sub1 plz. Nice though


----------



## cincyaviation (May 1, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > 1. 1:19.83 D' U' R U' F2 R B' L' U' D B' R D2 U B' D R U L F B2 R2 U' D' B'
> ...



faz, steal his memo times, and beat haiyan


----------



## Faz (May 1, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > aronpm said:
> ...



Uhh no. My memo is as fast as haiyan's full solve. My exe is as fast as haiyan's full solve.


----------



## aronpm (May 1, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> > faz, steal his memo times, and beat haiyan
> 
> 
> 
> Uhh no. My memo is as fast as haiyan's full solve. My exe is as fast as haiyan's full solve.



You don't average like 1:10.... At least I hope not


----------



## Faz (May 1, 2010)

aronpm said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > > faz, steal his memo times, and beat haiyan
> ...



I was averaging about that a few hours ago  Only got 2/10 solves though.


----------



## Zane_C (May 1, 2010)

Finally sub 2:
1:55.08 
B F' L2 B2 D F U R B' F2 U' B' D L' D R' L' F2 U R2 D' L' B2 F L2


----------



## amostay2004 (May 1, 2010)

lolwat.

*47.80* F B2 L' F' D2 U' R' D R' L D2 L' B2 R2 D' R D' L2 B2 F2 U2 R U' L' D' 

Lucky. 8 edge cycles and 6 corner cycles. M2/Old Pochmann 

edit: ~17s memo


----------



## qqwref (May 2, 2010)

3:19.44 BLD OH, first try today and first success ever  Memo was 1:15ish I think.
D F2 D2 B' L2 U' F' U R D' L D L2 B' R F' U' R F' L' U' L2 R' U' F2 if you wanna try, nothing special though.


----------



## riffz (May 2, 2010)

qqwref said:


> 3:19.44 BLD OH, first try today and first success ever  Memo was 1:15ish I think.
> D F2 D2 B' L2 U' F' U R D' L D L2 B' R F' U' R F' L' U' L2 R' U' F2 if you wanna try, nothing special though.



Using M2 with one hand would just drive me crazy...


----------



## Gunnar (May 2, 2010)

10:43.62 on 4x4BLD. My memo is getting faster. I think the splits were something like 6-7/4. Soon I can start using the stackmat.


----------



## DaijoCube (May 2, 2010)

I successfully did a 2x2x2 BLD in front of all my group (we are going on a trip to Costa Rica in January) and it was my best time of memo and execution.


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 2, 2010)

Gunnar said:


> 10:43.62 on 4x4BLD. My memo is getting faster. I think the splits were something like 6-7/4. Soon I can start using the stackmat.



Congratulations again 

It is like the fifth PB in three weeks or so?


----------



## Gunnar (May 2, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> Gunnar said:
> 
> 
> > 10:43.62 on 4x4BLD. My memo is getting faster. I think the splits were something like 6-7/4. Soon I can start using the stackmat.
> ...



Something like that.


----------



## TheMachanga (May 2, 2010)

I learned M2


----------



## Feryll (May 2, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> I learned M2



I hope you mean the method.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 3, 2010)

riffz said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > 3:19.44 BLD OH, first try today and first success ever  Memo was 1:15ish I think.
> ...



M2 with one hand is really quite decent. When I switched from 3OP to M2, my OH BLD times dropped by at least a minute. I do a double thumb push at FU to perform M2; it's pretty fast and very accurate.


----------



## riffz (May 3, 2010)

Feryll said:


> TheMachanga said:
> 
> 
> > I learned M2
> ...







Mike Hughey said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...



Interesting. I suck at OH though.


----------



## Carson (May 3, 2010)

I'm not really sure if this should count as a success or failure, but I am counting it as a success!!!

1st ever attempt at Multi BLD: 1/2
Total Time: 40:08
Memo Time: 30:15

Cube 1 - Off by four edges and 4 corners
Cube 2 - SOLVED!

Using Old Pochman with visual memo. I memo'd and solved the cubes in the same order, meaning the last cube solved was correct.


----------



## riffz (May 3, 2010)

My first sub 2: 1:54.73

Non-lucky. One solved edge and one solved corner. M2 for edges, Old Pochmann for corners.

Now if I can just finish my letter pair list so I can stop using visual for corners...


----------



## Feryll (May 3, 2010)

riffz said:


> My first sub 2: 1:54.73
> 
> Non-lucky. One solved edge and one solved corner. M2 for edges, Old Pochmann for corners.
> 
> Now if I can just finish my letter pair list so I can stop using visual for corners...



Nice. I just so happened to have gotten my first completely non-lucky sub-3 today (My 2:30 solve was technically non-lucky, but the visual memo was a joke to memorize).

Isn't visual considered just as good for memorization? Or do you just not prefer it?


----------



## riffz (May 3, 2010)

Feryll said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > My first sub 2: 1:54.73
> ...



Well some people prefer visual for corners but there are some solves where it takes me way too long to memorize them. Sometimes I get lucky but I'd rather be consistent so I'm going to use 2 rooms (often only need 1) with 3 characters interacting, each of these representing a letter pair. I don't mind putting in the effort as I plan on getting into 4x4 BLD and I'll use the list for centers and edges anyway.

The extra bonus to switching corners from visual to rooms is that I can solve edges first and avoid 2 R perms when I have parity. I use short-term one-syllable words for edges so its a good fit.


----------



## Faz (May 4, 2010)

16:40	Venim Time for Faz: 16:15.46
16:40	Faz	GOT IT
16:40	Faz	****YES


----------



## LarsN (May 4, 2010)

5x5x5bld: 13:20.76 

This was just shortly after I posted in the weekly that I have yet to get sub14 (success or dnf). It was a practise solve, but a regular scramble. Memo was 7:08.xx, which means my plan to execute faster is working


----------



## Dene (May 4, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 16:40	Venim Time for Faz: 16:15.46
> 16:40	Faz	GOT IT
> 16:40	Faz	****YES



Woohoo! Sub4 now plz.


----------



## Zane_C (May 4, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 16:40	Venim Time for Faz: 16:15.46
> 16:40	Faz	GOT IT
> 16:40	Faz	****YES



Nice one!


----------



## Rubixcubematt (May 4, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 16:40	Venim Time for Faz: 16:15.46
> 16:40	Faz	GOT IT
> 16:40	Faz	****YES



Good job! Now, sub-4. I'm expecting it by the weekend.


----------



## kinch2002 (May 4, 2010)

LarsN said:


> 5x5x5bld: 13:20.76
> 
> This was just shortly after I posted in the weekly that I have yet to get sub14 (success or dnf). It was a practise solve, but a regular scramble. Memo was 7:08.xx, which means my plan to execute faster is working



Wow execution . If we combined my memo with your execution sub-12 would happen . Now I have another mark to aim for


----------



## Toad (May 4, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> LarsN said:
> 
> 
> > 5x5x5bld: 13:20.76
> ...



STOP AIMING FOR ME 
>:[


----------



## LarsN (May 4, 2010)

lol - randomtoad 



kinch2002 said:


> LarsN said:
> 
> 
> > 5x5x5bld: 13:20.76
> ...



I'm just happy I got my accuracy back  Funny thing is that my memo seems to be consistently in the low 7's. I hope I haven't hit my memo limit.
Your execution will improve fast with practise. I think I have more practise solves than you.


----------



## kinch2002 (May 4, 2010)

LarsN said:


> lol - randomtoad
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Accuracy = good . I would be so much less motivated if I just kept failing. Maybe experiment with your memo if you don't think its improving. I randomly switched to doing visual midges a couple of weeks ago and that helped me. I have about 30 attempts now


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 4, 2010)

LarsN said:


> 5x5x5bld: 13:20.76
> 
> This was just shortly after I posted in the weekly that I have yet to get sub14 (success or dnf). It was a practise solve, but a regular scramble. Memo was 7:08.xx, which means my plan to execute faster is working



Wow, very good! Come on, come on! We wanna see more


----------



## kinch2002 (May 4, 2010)

Here's more  12:42.04 [5:27.39]. 17 centres solved(!). Scramble was from cubetimer.com so I lost it as soon as I stopped the timer  Centre memo was about 2:25 I think.


----------



## joey (May 4, 2010)

Kinch: use mzrg.com/qqtimer, much better than cubetimer.


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 4, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Here's more  12:42.04 [5:27.39]. 17 centres solved(!). Scramble was from cubetimer.com so I lost it as soon as I stopped the timer  Centre memo was about 2:25 I think.



Wow to you too 
Your turn Lars


----------



## LarsN (May 5, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> kinch2002 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's more  12:42.04 [5:27.39]. 17 centres solved(!). Scramble was from cubetimer.com so I lost it as soon as I stopped the timer  Centre memo was about 2:25 I think.
> ...



Uh, wow. Nicely done  You didn't give me many hours in the lead 

I can still beat you in execution, but your memo is beastly. I don't see myself top that one anytime soon, but I'll try


----------



## riffz (May 6, 2010)

1:50.22

Who would have thought practicing every day would yield improvement...


----------



## Zane_C (May 7, 2010)

1:54.08, beats my old pb by exactly 1 second. 
I think this is a fairly ordinary scramble, but the targets were pretty basic I suppose.
R L B' L2 U2 B' F R2 F2 R' U2 L' F2 B' U' B' L2 B' F' D' F B R2 D' F'
Memo was at about 50, so I clearly need to work on my execution.


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 7, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 16:40	Venim Time for Faz: 16:15.46
> 16:40	Faz	GOT IT
> 16:40	Faz	****YES



Faster than my PB -.-


----------



## Zane_C (May 7, 2010)

4x4 BLD 25:47, third success. 
I assigned edges the wrong targets a few times so that slowed my memorising down, my execution was really slow.
I love the feeling!


----------



## kinch2002 (May 7, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> 4x4 BLD 25:47, third success.
> I assigned edges the wrong targets a few times so that slowed my memorising down, my execution was really slow.
> I love the feeling!



If you think 4bld success is a good feeling, just imagine the feeling of having a 5bld success! Now go and try one! Well done on the 4bld btw  I can see a bit of a competition emerging between the Aussie bigcubeblders - shame none of your comps have it as an event


----------



## Zane_C (May 7, 2010)

Yeah, the next comp coming up it'll be an event I'm pretty sure.
I practiced the + and x centers it's just the middle edges, on the the 3x3 I use TuRBo for them but that doesn't work on big cubes, so I think I'll learn M2 algs.


----------



## kinch2002 (May 7, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Yeah, the next comp coming up it'll be an event I'm pretty sure.
> I practiced the + and x centers it's just the middle edges, on the the 3x3 I use TuRBo for them but that doesn't work on big cubes, so I think I'll learn M2 algs.



Yeah M2 is a fairly standard 5bld midges method. You can get away with 2 algs really (one to shoot to UF and one for DB) and work out which edges will be flipped at the end. Or you can learn some pairs stuff, which isn't very many algs anyway.


----------



## Faz (May 8, 2010)

Yes said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > 16:40	Venim Time for Faz: 16:15.46
> ...



hai my naem is cornelius and i use parity algs to slove edgez.


----------



## Zane_C (May 8, 2010)

lol.


----------



## MiloD (May 8, 2010)

1:54.33!

This is my first sub 2 ever. I have been cubing for about 3 weeks now after a 1.5 year break. New memo system for edges is still slowing me down compared to visual but it has already improved my accuracy and will get faster soon I'm sure. 

I really want a sub-1 by the end of the summer.


----------



## riffz (May 8, 2010)

MiloD said:


> 1:54.33!
> 
> This is my first sub 2 ever. I have been cubing for about 3 weeks now after a 1.5 year break. New memo system for edges is still slowing me down compared to visual but it has already improved my accuracy and will get faster soon I'm sure.
> 
> I really want a sub-1 by the end of the summer.



That's a big goal. What method are you using?


----------



## MiloD (May 8, 2010)

riffz said:


> MiloD said:
> 
> 
> > 1:54.33!
> ...



m2/freestyle corners/a lot of practice


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 8, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...


----------



## LarsN (May 8, 2010)

PB 4x4x4bld: 8:14.03 

I'm getting better at 4x4x4bld since i started doing them for weekly. This was the first one for this weeks weekly comp. It helped that I started doing the centers as last part to memo and first to execute. Memo was sub4 something.


----------



## Aldo Feandri (May 9, 2010)

I made a monster, my gf solve 4x4x4 BLD in 11 minutes something.
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=737069686&ref=profile#!/video/video.php?v=382052029686


----------



## amostay2004 (May 9, 2010)

1:24.63(26.14), 1:18.46(32.38), DNF(23.18), 1:16.48(25.92), 1:07.02(27.36)
= 1:19.86 avg5

Next solve was a 1:09 DNF cos I got the wrong letter =(
My exec is slow


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 9, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> 1:24.63(26.14), 1:18.46(32.38), DNF(23.18), 1:16.48(25.92), 1:07.02(27.36)
> = 1:19.86 avg5
> 
> Next solve was a 1:09 DNF cos I got the wrong letter =(
> My exec is slow



Turn faster


----------



## Zane_C (May 10, 2010)

1:54.32.
It wasn't lucky, but the targets were really easy to memorise visually.
Scramble: U2 B' D' U2 B' R' D2 B D2 R' B' D2 B2 L F2 B2 L2 D2 F' R2 D2 F2 R2 F R

EDIT: I tried this sighted and got a 12.37 PLL skip, but I won't count it as a pb because I've already solved the scramble even though it was BLD.

This avg5 failed, but I'm really happy with the times, I was really surprised with the last. Off by 3 edges!
1:54.32, 1:56.38, 2:00.85, DNF(2:30.67), DNF(1:30.33)


----------



## Tim Major (May 10, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Zane_C said:
> 
> 
> > 4x4 BLD 25:47, third success.
> ...



We have fazrulz, aronpm, rubixcubematt, and Zane_C all doing 4bld. We could have a podium at our first comp with 4bld =D


----------



## x-colo-x (May 10, 2010)

3x3BLD 53.89
very easy scramble, but without warmup with warmup I would have done sub 50 probably
B2 L2 R B L2 R F D2 U2 B2 F D2 B' F D U B2 D U' R2 F' D2 U R2 U


----------



## Tim Major (May 12, 2010)

Realised instead of memorising the letter for every sticker, I just have to memorise the bottom or top sticker on each piece, (so 8) and go clockwise from there. Stupid me for not working that out sooner 

Onto edges, do people suggest I also use a-x on edges, or do you think I will confuse it with my corners. I get each letter, and make a word, and have a word string that I memo for corners, and I planned on using this for edges (I sometimes memorise groups of letters if there's enough vowels).

My real accomplishment is a corners only bld in 2:38. Pretty fast using a proper memo and execution method for me.


----------



## kinch2002 (May 12, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Realised instead of memorising the letter for every sticker, I just have to memorise the bottom or top sticker on each piece, (so 8) and go clockwise from there. Stupid me for not working that out sooner
> 
> Onto edges, do people suggest I also use a-x on edges, or do you think I will confuse it with my corners. I get each letter, and make a word, and have a word string that I memo for corners, and I planned on using this for edges (I sometimes memorise groups of letters if there's enough vowels).
> 
> My real accomplishment is a corners only bld in 2:38. Pretty fast using a proper memo and execution method for me.



I really don't think it will be a problem to use letter again for edges. If you don't already, consider placing your word strings onto a location (roman rooms or journeys) and then you're even less likely to confuse. For 5bld I use a-x for both types of centres, and for wings (pretty much all letters are used each time tool, unlike in 3bld) and have no problems with confusion between the 3 sets.


----------



## Sakarie (May 12, 2010)

New personal best, with 1:12.83. Felt really good to beat it, it was like 2 months old (but felt like a year...).

F' L U R' U2 D2 L R2 U2 F' D2 B2 L' U2 L F' D' F D F U L' R2 U' F'


----------



## Zane_C (May 13, 2010)

1:42.76 
If I knew exactly where the spacebar was and didn't have to search frantically and take off my blindfold it may of been sub 1:40, but it doesn't worry me because this beats my previous pb by about 12 seconds. 

Scramble: D2 R2 F B2 L2 D' L D B L F D2 B2 L' B' U' R B' D2 L D' B2 U' B2 L


----------



## Micael (May 13, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> 1:42.76
> If I knew exactly where the spacebar was and didn't have to search frantically and take off my blindfold it may of been sub 1:40, but it doesn't worry me because this beats my previous pb by about 12 seconds.
> 
> Scramble: D2 R2 F B2 L2 D' L D B L F D2 B2 L' B' U' R B' D2 L D' B2 U' B2 L



1:48. You are good now. And please remove that signature.


----------



## Zane_C (May 13, 2010)

Micael said:


> Zane_C said:
> 
> 
> > 1:42.76
> ...



What a coincidence, just before I looked at this thread I changed it


----------



## amostay2004 (May 13, 2010)

1:29.54, 1:31.33, 2:31.53, 2:27.46, 1:48.79 = 1:55.86 avg5

With freestyle corners. I'm still thinking quite a lot during corner exec which makes me forget my edges memo easily so I tend to get slow times or DNF. This is the first 5 successes in a row I've done with freestlye corners


----------



## kinch2002 (May 14, 2010)

MultiBLD attempt today was 7 cubes (did 5 cubes for the first time yesterday).
*7/7 44:21.42 [30:13.32]* (PB of course)
First 7 scrambles of weekly comp 2010-20. I switched cubes 6 and 7 at the beginning to suit my methods better. This was my order of memo and methods:
1-4. Letters for Classic Pochmann corners and M2 pair edges
5-6. Numbers for 3OP
7. Visual for freestyle 
Execution was done in this order: 7,5,6,1,2,3,4
Took memo slow and easy with plently of recaps so thankfully my brain isn't fried at all. No memo pauses (unsurprisingly) but I executed slow anyway (no need to go fast when you have almost 30 mins to solve 7 cubes!).
Next time: 8 cubes


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 14, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> MultiBLD attempt today was 7 cubes (did 5 cubes for the first time yesterday).
> *7/7 44:21.42 [30:13.32]* (PB of course)



Heh - looks like I underestimated you. It won't take you a few weeks - you can probably have 10/10 this week - maybe tomorrow. 

Congratulations - that's awesome!


----------



## ssb150388 (May 14, 2010)

Got my first full solve today.
It was first attempt of full solve.
I had been practicing corners and edges separately.
So it was nice to have a success in my first attempt.


----------



## Zane_C (May 14, 2010)

ssb150388 said:


> Got my first full solve today.
> It was first attempt of full solve.
> I had been practicing corners and edges separately.
> So it was nice to have a success in my first attempt.



Congratz.


----------



## Tim Major (May 15, 2010)

First success  I just finished labeling my edges (have to go acegikmoqsuw through each piece to find what letter it is, so it takes a while) Took from 8:15 am just when I woke up to 8:35 am when I put the blindfold on. Execution was 3:59.78 . Feels so good. I was originally going to just do an edges only, but once I had my edges memorized (first attempt at edges only) I thought, stuff it, I'm going for a full solve. 10 hours on and I still remember my memo  It's weird, I thought I had no chance, but once I had my memo done, I couldn't see how I'd DNF, I had my memo perfect. Still, pulling of the blindfold and seeing the solved cube feels amazing.

D' R2 B2 D' F2 L2 D U2 B2 U F' L' D2 L' D2 R F' D B2 R'

Memo


Spoiler



Edges: *J*eremy *U*nder *L*arry. *R*obert and *C*arl *W*ouldn't *H*ave *M*uch *S****
Corners: *T*im and *V*ictor *J*umped *R*ight into *G*od. *O*ver the *H*ill *D*aryl *F******.


I wanna try multi now


----------



## ssb150388 (May 15, 2010)

Thanks.
It took 9 min I think. Dont remember memo time.
3op


----------



## kinch2002 (May 15, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> First success  I just finished labeling my edges (have to go acegikmoqsuw through each piece to find what letter it is, so it takes a while) Took from 8:15 am just when I woke up to 8:35 am when I put the blindfold on. Execution was 3:59.78 . Feels so good. I was originally going to just do an edges only, but once I had my edges memorized (first attempt at edges only) I thought, stuff it, I'm going for a full solve. 10 hours on and I still remember my memo  It's weird, I thought I had no chance, but once I had my memo done, I couldn't see how I'd DNF, I had my memo perfect. Still, pulling of the blindfold and seeing the solved cube feels amazing.
> 
> D' R2 B2 D' F2 L2 D U2 B2 U F' L' D2 L' D2 R F' D B2 R'
> 
> ...



Congrats! Next time just don't memo for so long - the quicker you memo the less time you need to remember it for. What method are you using?

I know they're in a spoiler, but maybe * the swear words too 

Keep the good work up


----------



## Zane_C (May 16, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> First success  I just finished labeling my edges (have to go acegikmoqsuw through each piece to find what letter it is, so it takes a while) Took from 8:15 am just when I woke up to 8:35 am when I put the blindfold on. Execution was 3:59.78 . Feels so good. I was originally going to just do an edges only, but once I had my edges memorized (first attempt at edges only) I thought, stuff it, I'm going for a full solve. 10 hours on and I still remember my memo  It's weird, I thought I had no chance, but once I had my memo done, I couldn't see how I'd DNF, I had my memo perfect. Still, pulling of the blindfold and seeing the solved cube feels amazing.
> 
> D' R2 B2 D' F2 L2 D U2 B2 U F' L' D2 L' D2 R F' D B2 R'
> 
> ...



Good stuff


----------



## Tim Major (May 16, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > First success  I just finished labeling my edges (have to go acegikmoqsuw through each piece to find what letter it is, so it takes a while) Took from 8:15 am just when I woke up to 8:35 am when I put the blindfold on. Execution was 3:59.78 . Feels so good. I was originally going to just do an edges only, but once I had my edges memorized (first attempt at edges only) I thought, stuff it, I'm going for a full solve. 10 hours on and I still remember my memo  It's weird, I thought I had no chance, but once I had my memo done, I couldn't see how I'd DNF, I had my memo perfect. Still, pulling of the blindfold and seeing the solved cube feels amazing.
> ...



Yep, edited the spoiler (I thought they would * automatically). I've tried again 3 or 4 times now and keep on getting 10 memo, then realising a mistake, and end up taking 20 mins anyway  Like I was memoing, and was done at * and decided to go over it, straight up, I found I had memorised White Orange as Yellow Orange, and screwed up the whole rest of my corner memo. And that scramble I success-ed on, I think my corner buffer solved itself once apart from the end, but the edge buffer didn't. Also, I had no flipped edges or twisted corners already in place. Next scramble I had 3 twisted corners and a few flipped edges, plus my corner buffer solved a few times, as did my edge buffer. I haven't had a success since my first one, unless you count L' R' D U R B F2 L2 B R' D2 U2 F R2 F' R D' F D' R' D2 U R D' L which I already knew was going to be easy. I can't memo well when I have buffer piece getting solved, and twisted corners. Should I solve them Old Pochmann style, or twist them with R' D' R D x 2 or 4 or D' R' D R x2 and flip pieces with M' U M' U M' U M2 U M' U M' U M' U2 plus setup moves?
I really want another success now. And my accomplishment so far today is a corners multi success. (2/2)


----------



## kinch2002 (May 16, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > First success  I just finished labeling my edges (have to go acegikmoqsuw through each piece to find what letter it is, so it takes a while) Took from 8:15 am just when I woke up to 8:35 am when I put the blindfold on. Execution was 3:59.78 . Feels so good. I was originally going to just do an edges only, but once I had my edges memorized (first attempt at edges only) I thought, stuff it, I'm going for a full solve. 10 hours on and I still remember my memo  It's weird, I thought I had no chance, but once I had my memo done, I couldn't see how I'd DNF, I had my memo perfect. Still, pulling of the blindfold and seeing the solved cube feels amazing.
> ...



So I'm not the only who set a PB just after getting up recently. A few days ago I scrambled a 3x3 about 30 seconds after getting up and got 1:3x.xx which is a pb by 20 seconds or so(!). I was so asleep that I couldn't remember the time properly once I had reset the timer. Nice work btw 

EDIT: Replying to post above mine now, and didn't want to double post so soon 
For twisted corners I always use R D R' D' type moves purely because I'm used to them from my old beginners method (obviously I cube rotate to do it on the U and R faces for extra speed). Solving them Old Pochman is almost certainly going to end up slower because you have to do more setups and it isn't just 2-gen. Same goes for edges - MU flips are very very fast, so I do them rather than shooting to 2 different stickers.
As for memoing those type of things, maybe look for them right at the beginning so you can be prepared for it. Starting new cycles should be fairly simple - just try not to memo the fact that the buffer piece is solving and you won't be confused during solving. Just pick an easy piece to start a new cycle with and be prepared to memo it again at the end of the cycle.
Memoing wrong stickers will happen less once you have more experience - you learn each piece's location extremely will eventually so you don't really have to think...just see the piece and know where it goes...and which way round too.


Just set a nice PB on a slightly bigger cube: *6:52.98 [2:43.32]*. First sub-3 memo - doing 5bld and multiBLD has clearly helped my 4bld speed  I always work better at bigcube and multi after midnight


----------



## Escher (May 16, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Just set a nice PB on a slightly bigger cube: *6:52.98 [2:43.32]*. First sub-3 memo - doing 5bld and multiBLD has clearly helped my 4bld speed  I always work better at bigcube and multi after midnight


----------



## Isbit (May 16, 2010)

beat my own swedish record at multi with a 7/8 in 54:xx, and had a singleblind succes at 1:43.38, just 0.29 seconds from swedish record (and PB by 5 seconds) at Karlstad open today


----------



## kinch2002 (May 16, 2010)

6:27.78 [2:34.82]. Caught on film  Video will hopefully be up tonight. 9 solved centres, so moderately lucky I guess


----------



## Gunnar (May 16, 2010)

I set a few competition records at Karlstad Open! 

3x3BLD: 2:05
4x4BLD: 14:19
multiBLD: 5/7 40:12


----------



## TMOY (May 17, 2010)

Multi: 2/2 in 6:38.07, new PB


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 17, 2010)

1:19.28 BLD success 
First good time in AGES ^^

EDIT: I will soon get a Haiyan Memory Cube and then I'll practice until I get sub-1


----------



## aronpm (May 17, 2010)

Multiple blindfolded: 7/7 = 7 points, in 26:21.81. Memo was 17:08. Very happy.


----------



## Zane_C (May 17, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Multiple blindfolded: 7/7 = 7 points, in 26:21.81. Memo was 17:08. Very happy.



Wow.


----------



## kinch2002 (May 17, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > Multiple blindfolded: 7/7 = 7 points, in 26:21.81. Memo was 17:08. Very happy.
> ...



That's really fast! Well done! What memo method do you use?


----------



## aronpm (May 17, 2010)

Just image pairs and routes.


----------



## kinch2002 (May 17, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Just image pairs and routes.



You have full letter pairs...that's quite a lot of work to learn! Great work...I still use silly made-up sentences


----------



## Zane_C (May 17, 2010)

I wanna do big multi BLD, but I don't think my method is anywhere near good enough. The most I've attempted was 3 and this was my approach.
Silly made up sentences for cube 1, visual corners and wierd sentences again for cube 2 and for cube 3 I used visual. But this should be half decent for just 3 cubes right?


----------



## kinch2002 (May 17, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> I wanna do big multi BLD, but I don't think my method is anywhere near good enough. The most I've attempted was 3 and this was my approach.
> Silly made up sentences for cube 1, visual corners and wierd sentences again for cube 2 and for cube 3 I used visual. But this should be half decent for just 3 cubes right?



Just use more silly sentences. Place them in a room or on a route, and you can make them stick for a long time. Remember the more cubes you do, the longer you have to memo anyway. I did 8 the other day - 5 with silly sentences, 2 with numbers and 1 visual


----------



## aronpm (May 17, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > Just image pairs and routes.
> ...



Well, I don't have a full list of images. I make most images up during the solves. Some pairs are hard to make on the spot, though.


----------



## Zane_C (May 17, 2010)

@Kinch2002: You mean a pre memorised route or I make it up as I go along?


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 17, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> @Kinch2002: You mean a pre memorised route or I make it up as I go along?



A prememorized route works well, but hey, if you make one up as you go along, then the next time you can just use that same route, and it's prememorized! It's easy to make up new routes, for that reason. By the fourth or fifth time you use it, it's as solid as anything else you may have worked to create.


----------



## Zane_C (May 17, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Zane_C said:
> 
> 
> > @Kinch2002: You mean a pre memorised route or I make it up as I go along?
> ...



Thanks, btw Kinch congratz on your 8 cubes.


----------



## iRiLLL (May 17, 2010)

finally I got 6/6 47.31 (29.53)
memo visual 
3OP for corners and edges


----------



## kinch2002 (May 17, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Zane_C said:
> 
> 
> > @Kinch2002: You mean a pre memorised route or I make it up as I go along?
> ...


I agree with Mike. When I did my big multi I just made up my route as I went along (just wandering from my house and around town and stuff). Now I'll probably use that same route with the same stops forever.


iRiLLL said:


> finally I got 6/6 47.31 (29.53)
> memo visual
> 3OP for corners and edges


What memo and execution methods do you use normally? And when's your next comp?

EDIT: Video of 6:27.78 4bld is now on my yt channel


----------



## Micael (May 17, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Multiple blindfolded: 7/7 = 7 points, in 26:21.81. Memo was 17:08. Very happy.



This is very good. What if you try 14 cubes?

Edit: MultiBLD is becoming competitive


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 17, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> MultiBLD attempt today was 7 cubes (did 5 cubes for the first time yesterday).
> *7/7 44:21.42 [30:13.32]* (PB of course)



Wow and congratulations. Doesn't look like my 7/8 this week will get
me nowhere


----------



## Feryll (May 17, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Just set a nice PB on a slightly bigger cube: *6:52.98 [2:43.32]*. First sub-3 memo - doing 5bld and multiBLD has clearly helped my 4bld speed  I always work better at bigcube and multi after midnight



You clearly turn into a beast after midnight.


----------



## Zane_C (May 18, 2010)

Finally I've got an avg of 5, not the best times but I'm glad I've managed to work up my success.

Avg5 = 2:30.20:
2:17.53, 2:03.51, DNF(2:41.68), 2:19.38, 2:53.69

I made sure to be extra careful on the last one


----------



## Tim Major (May 18, 2010)

Micael said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > Multiple blindfolded: 7/7 = 7 points, in 26:21.81. Memo was 17:08. Very happy.
> ...



He doesn't have enough cubes. Plus, I don't think he has memo ready for this many. I think he's tried 10 once, or maybe a few times, but has had to use big cubes as 3x3s for anymore than 10. He's getting more cubes soon though 

Edit: Good job Zane.


----------



## babyle (May 19, 2010)

New pb 1:24.56 no parity, normal edges, 2 corners solved, and 1 mis-orientated
B U D L' F R2 D' R' U' R2 B2 D2 U2 L2 U2 L2 U2 R' L2 D L R2 U L' F


----------



## Tim Major (May 19, 2010)

Yay.


----------



## Zane_C (May 19, 2010)

Very nice ZB .


----------



## riffz (May 20, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Yay.



Lol I love how you use your hood as a blindfold. Nice solve!


----------



## rowehessler (May 20, 2010)

38.33 BLD
I'M BACK lol. I've been practicing with letter pairs, I'm no where near this fast consistently.
L2 U' B2 D2 B2 L R2 D2 F2 B R' L' B2 F2 D2 F U2 F2 U' D L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 
Solution: 
R' U2 R' D R U2 R' D' R2
R y l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 F' x' 
z2 R U R' U R U2 R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2 z2 
M U M' U2 M U M' y'
R' B2 r U R' U' r' R U R U' R' B2 R
z R2 U' R U R U R U' R' U' R z'
x M' U M U2 M' U M
L R M' U M' U M' U M' U' M' U M' U M' U M' U' L' R'


----------



## bint2d (May 20, 2010)

@Rowe Hessler
How to memorize corner?
Memo edge / memo corner use same method or different?
PS. Sorry for the English may be wrong.


rowehessler said:


> im memoing the corners the same as i always did, visually. That's not as hard to do as edges, so i switched to letter memo for edges.


Thanks for answer
I memo corner slow. (Just switched from 3OP to Corner Commutators)
I try visual memorize but it's slow for me or I little practice.:confused:


----------



## rowehessler (May 20, 2010)

bint2d said:


> @Rowe Hessler
> How to memorize corner?
> Memo edge / memo corner use same method or different?
> PS. Sorry for the English may be wrong.


im memoing the corners the same as i always did, visually. That's not as hard to do as edges, so i switched to letter memo for edges.


----------



## amostay2004 (May 20, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> 38.33 BLD
> I'M BACK lol. I've been practicing with letter pairs, I'm no where near this fast consistently.
> L2 U' B2 D2 B2 L R2 D2 F2 B R' L' B2 F2 D2 F U2 F2 U' D L2 B2 U2 L2 F2
> Solution:
> ...



Hmm..have you tried (U R U' R')x2 L' (R U R' U')x2 L for that corner rotation? idk it seems faster for me


----------



## Micael (May 20, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> 38.33 BLD
> I'M BACK lol. I've been practicing with letter pairs, I'm no where near this fast consistently.
> L2 U' B2 D2 B2 L R2 D2 F2 B R' L' B2 F2 D2 F U2 F2 U' D L2 B2 U2 L2 F2
> Solution:
> ...



Awesome!
Are you going to get into multi too, Rowe?


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 20, 2010)

Micael said:


> Are you going to get into multi too, Rowe?


Rowe was totally awesome at multi before. It would be interesting to see how well he would do now with the hour time limit, since he's so fast.


----------



## Feryll (May 20, 2010)

Yes! First 4x4 centers blindfolded (With notes)! Now I'm going to try without them. I finally got it, this was like, the 6th or 7th full attempt.

I hope to post here soon about doing centers w/o notes, and then the whole cube  I might actually get into big cubes blindfolded.



Spoiler



If you don't memorize the final letter before the end of a cycle, and no other center with the buffer are solved on that side, what do you do?

Ex. A goes to I, and I is yellow, and so is the side where A is on (No yellow center is completed). In Mike's excellent guide on 4x4 centers, he didn't have the third piece of the commutator memorized, and just said to swap it with another yellow piece. This would be fine if A was solved, and B needed to go to I, and I needed to go to the yellow side, because I could just use A without thinking.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 20, 2010)

Feryll said:


> Yes! First 4x4 centers blindfolded (With notes)! Now I'm going to try without them. I finally got it, this was like, the 6th or 7th full attempt.


Congratulations!



Feryll said:


> If you don't memorize the final letter before the end of a cycle, and no other center with the buffer are solved on that side, what do you do?


I'm not sure if I'm interpreting your description right, but if I am, I think you're saying this could happen with the very first set of pieces? If so, then it's easy - you just move on to the next letter on that side. So the way I label it, A would go to I, and I looks like it should go back to A. I would instead go to B, and just keep going from there with A still as the buffer piece. If B then needed to go to J, and J needed to go back to the same face, my sequence would look like this: A->I->B->J->C etc.

Does that help?


----------



## Feryll (May 20, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Feryll said:
> 
> 
> > Yes! First 4x4 centers blindfolded (With notes)! Now I'm going to try without them. I finally got it, this was like, the 6th or 7th full attempt.
> ...



Oh yes, very much so actually! Maybe I just didn't read your guide closely enough. Thanks!

EDIT: Oh yeah, did it with an actually blindfold on, no notes! I'll be back one more time when I actually do the whole cube


----------



## Zane_C (May 22, 2010)

Sub 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

current avg5: 1:59.51 (σ = 4.18) 



Spoiler



1. 2:04.07 F' L B2 D2 L' F' D2 U B2 U R2 L2 F2 B2 U F' U F L R U2 F2 D L2 D'
2. 2:00.50 B2 D2 L' R D' L' B D R' B' L2 D' F' B2 D' U' F' U2 R' L' D' R B U2 R
3. 1:53.97 L R2 F D2 B D' L2 D' R2 B' U L' U' F2 L U L2 B' L' F U B' R2 F2 B2
4. (1:49.58) R2 U2 L2 R2 D L' F B2 R' F D L' R2 F' U R' L U' D' B R2 U L2 R' B'
5. (DNF 1:56.08) F D2 U2 L B F D R D2 B' D' R2 D U F L2 B2 F D' U' B2 L2 D' R' U2 

On the last one my fingers slipped on a Y perm so I think that's why it may have been unsolved. 
I have to admit though, some of the corners were in spots that made them really easy to memorise so that helped.


----------



## oprah62 (May 22, 2010)

first success today


----------



## cincyaviation (May 23, 2010)

first ever edges only BLD solve
6:31.62


----------



## cincyaviation (May 23, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> rowehessler said:
> 
> 
> > 38.33 BLD
> ...



faster than 2 sunes? >_>


----------



## riffz (May 23, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> amostay2004 said:
> 
> 
> > rowehessler said:
> ...



I prefer the sexy move one. But I'm sure Rowe knows both and prefers the sune one.


----------



## Feryll (May 23, 2010)

Lol, I'm doing good lately. I just got 2:19.08. It could have been faster, but my fingers are uneasy. It's true what the Shepperds say about late night BLD. It's like your mind throws away everything but the basic functions like memory, idk.

But I'm also clearly better at home, as 3x3 BLD is almost strictly only done at school.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 23, 2010)

1:05 NR


----------



## Toad (May 23, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> 1:05 NR


----------



## kinch2002 (May 24, 2010)

Belgian Open success was my 7/7 multi in 44 mins. Was fairly relaxed throughout as I knew time wouldn't be an issue. Scrambles were pretty average I guess (as you might expect across 7 cubes) - a few solved pieces and a few flipped ones too. Next time maybe 10


----------



## michaellahti (May 24, 2010)

First full attempt and success today in 5th period -total time was 5:24, splits are unknown. I got sent out in the hall for yelling "Hells yeah!" 

I realized that I memorize a million times better by just memorizing the positions where the next piece need to go, rather than the "story" method.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 25, 2010)

I did a team BLD with Feryll. Does that count?


----------



## kinch2002 (May 26, 2010)

*5:43.96 [2:23.91]*. PB by something like 40 secs. 2nd Weekly Comp 2010-21 scramble. Quite a few centres solved but not outrageous amounts. The edge memo just seemed to flow extremely naturally and I did most of them visual. Corners were nice and simple for me too


----------



## amostay2004 (May 26, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> *5:43.96 [2:23.91]*. PB by something like 40 secs. 2nd Weekly Comp 2010-21 scramble. Quite a few centres solved but not outrageous amounts. The edge memo just seemed to flow extremely naturally and I did most of them visual. Corners were nice and simple for me too



Wow..you inspire me to learn 4bld  May I know what method do you use for centres? I'm trying to learn U2 but I can hardly find any tutorial on it


----------



## kinch2002 (May 26, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> kinch2002 said:
> 
> 
> > *5:43.96 [2:23.91]*. PB by something like 40 secs. 2nd Weekly Comp 2010-21 scramble. Quite a few centres solved but not outrageous amounts. The edge memo just seemed to flow extremely naturally and I did most of them visual. Corners were nice and simple for me too
> ...



I just use commutators (8 move ones with setups). I learnt from Chris Hardwick's tutorial (it might still be hanging around this site, or it might have vanished by now). I'm 99% certain it's faster than U2 in the long run and really isn't too hard to figure out yourself if you already know about comms. In case you want to know, I use r2 for edges and 3OP for corners. Again, comms are probably faster than r2 in the long run but r2 is really really easy. Corner methods will probably have to be centre safe if you want to memo them last and execute first, so BH (for pros) or 3OP (for noobs) might be the best bet


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 26, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> *5:43.96 [2:23.91]*. PB by something like 40 secs. 2nd Weekly Comp 2010-21 scramble. Quite a few centres solved but not outrageous amounts. The edge memo just seemed to flow extremely naturally and I did most of them visual. Corners were nice and simple for me too



Wow, you've gotten good! Congratulations, I'll never catch you now.


----------



## KJiptner (May 26, 2010)

Wow, Daniels memo beats mine cleanly. I haven't done much BLD recently, got somewhat bored with it. Maybe I'll be back during summertime.


----------



## cincyaviation (May 27, 2010)

first corners only blindfolded solve, would have been a full solve if i hadn't switched up my memo during execution
done in math class BTW


----------



## kinch2002 (May 27, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> first corners only blindfolded solve, would have been a full solve if i hadn't switched up my memo during execution
> done in math class BTW



Well done! So you've done corners and edges separately...now do the whole thing! It'll just take a bit longer, but shouldn't be much harder. Seriously, with a bit of practise it's really quite easy


----------



## Parity (May 27, 2010)

First sub 3
2:56.75

1 edge already in the right slot and 1 corner,.

So is it lucky?


----------



## kinch2002 (May 27, 2010)

Parity said:


> First sub 3
> 2:56.75
> 
> 1 edge already in the right slot and 1 corner,.
> ...



There is no set definition of lucky in bld, so it's up to you really. I wouldn't count it as a lucky solve, but it's slightly above average (I assume you mean that the pieces were oriented correctly too) so I'd mention it when posting the time (like you have). Well done BTW


----------



## ThatGuy (May 27, 2010)

1:28.06 Corners only w/ old/classic pochmann. That's 1 min faster than my last attempt. My edges are around 2:30 right now so my first full attempt could be sub 5 like that goal I had since a year ago.


----------



## Henrik (May 27, 2010)

4x4BLD: 8:03 min new PB by 1:37 min.

Hand scramble, 9 centers and 1 edge from start. 
Parity on edges and corners. 
4:11 memo.

Bone on a bus on my way to softball practice. (20 min bus ride)


----------



## Brett (May 27, 2010)

Successful edges only 3x3 solve. First successful one that I had to break into a new cycle for.


----------



## blah (May 28, 2010)

So I did two 3x3x3 BLD attempts because Kai (Jiptner) couldn't sleep.

1. DNF (1:14)
2. 53.20 L U F U F' R2 L' D U2 L F2 U D B D L' B D' R' L U2 R L B2 F' 

LOL.


----------



## KJiptner (May 28, 2010)

haha


----------



## kinch2002 (May 28, 2010)

blah said:


> So I did two 3x3x3 BLD attempts because Kai (Jiptner) couldn't sleep.
> 
> 1. DNF (1:14)
> 2. 53.20 L U F U F' R2 L' D U2 L F2 U D B D L' B D' R' L U2 R L B2 F'
> ...



Instead of lullabys, Kai prefers the sound of Chester's bld solves...weird


----------



## Zane_C (May 28, 2010)

1:42.96
Not quite my pb but my second best solve 
U2 B' D' L R B U F' D' F' U2 D' F U L U2 F' D U2 B' U' L F U L2
2 pieces solved, other then that pretty average.


----------



## aronpm (May 28, 2010)

4x4 BLD: 7:40.97

First success! Memo was probably around 3:10 or something, so pretty average. It had corner and wing parity, too. Unfortunately, it wasn't a weekly comp scramble.


----------



## Zane_C (May 28, 2010)

aronpm said:


> 4x4 BLD: 7:40.97
> 
> First success! Memo was probably around 3:10 or something, so pretty average. It had corner and wing parity, too. Unfortunately, it wasn't a weekly comp scramble.



Congratz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Very happy for you, awesome time.


----------



## kinch2002 (May 28, 2010)

aronpm said:


> 4x4 BLD: 7:40.97
> 
> First success! Memo was probably around 3:10 or something, so pretty average. It had corner and wing parity, too. Unfortunately, it wasn't a weekly comp scramble.



Congrats! That's a very fast time for a first success! How many attempts did it take you?


----------



## aronpm (May 28, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> How many attempts did it take you?



A lot.


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 28, 2010)

aronpm said:


> 4x4 BLD: 7:40.97
> 
> First success! Memo was probably around 3:10 or something, so pretty average. It had corner and wing parity, too. Unfortunately, it wasn't a weekly comp scramble.



That took ages.
Nevertheless, congratulations!
How did it feel? 
You probably didn't even think you had it yourself after so many DNFs


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 28, 2010)

aronpm said:


> 4x4 BLD: 7:40.97
> 
> First success! Memo was probably around 3:10 or something, so pretty average. It had corner and wing parity, too. Unfortunately, it wasn't a weekly comp scramble.



Just for a fun comparison, my first successful 4x4x4 BLD solve took 63:42.73.



Congratulations - that is truly awesome. And an average memorization time of 3:10 on 4x4x4 BLD is pretty amazing; I've probably only had about 10 solves before with memorization times that fast.


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 28, 2010)

aronpm said:


> 4x4 BLD: 7:40.97
> 
> First success! Memo was probably around 3:10 or something, so pretty average. It had corner and wing parity, too. Unfortunately, it wasn't a weekly comp scramble.



I'll join in on the praise! Very good. Congratulations!
And to follow up on the comparisons, my first took 35 minutes.


----------



## joey (May 28, 2010)

If you DNF about 20-30 times before getting a success though..


----------



## Neo63 (May 29, 2010)

2x2 BLD single: 16.31+ (it takes me more than 2 seconds to predict AUF )

Scramble was wayy too easy though
R' U R U2 F2 U' R F2 R2


----------



## aronpm (May 29, 2010)

Thanks guys. It felt pretty good, but I couldn't run around and shout because people were asleep  After memo, I knew, "I'm going to get this one...". My first attempt was probably about 30 minutes.

joey: lol, more than _that_.


----------



## Faz (May 29, 2010)

ya j`ey *100

Very nice aronpm


----------



## Tim Major (May 30, 2010)

Wow, great job Aron. do you think you made it to 150 DNFs? 
234 relay soon


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 1, 2010)

First blindfold succes!!!!!!!!

Solved 2 of 5 attempts on the 2x2x2
It is not much but it is a start!

Now got to do some work on parity and once I've got that figured out I'll move up to the 3x3x3, I already got edges down.


----------



## Neo63 (Jun 1, 2010)

Solved edges except the 4 flip 

No memo method ftw


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 1, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> Solved edges except the 4 flip
> 
> No memo method ftw



Lol I have this too
I just remember the cube visually
although my success is very limited


----------



## Sakarie (Jun 1, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> Neo63 said:
> 
> 
> > Solved edges except the 4 flip
> ...



Sounds like a memo method to me... 

If you're able to memorize the cube, you obviously have a way of doing it.


----------



## Neo63 (Jun 1, 2010)

Sakarie said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > Neo63 said:
> ...



hmm I don't think visual works very well for me, I can hardly memorize the edges. Maybe I just need to practice though.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 1, 2010)

3:03 solve at my competition a few days ago. I never ever practice, so this is a good time for me.


----------



## MiloD (Jun 2, 2010)

non lucky 1:24.99 3x3BLD!!

I'm so excited! 2x2 bld practice is really paying off and I'm sure I'm gonna stick with visual corners! I want to sub one this summer! BLD is AWESOME


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 3, 2010)

Solved my first parity on 2x2x2 during weekly comp 22

Well, actually the solve was still a DNF since I was off by AUF after fixing (my first ever solved...) parity
However this was a very good learning case!
"do not forget to undo the initial set up move to bring the "to be flipped" piece to RFD." I think I now fully understand the corner parity.

I gues that qualifies as an accomplishment.

Thank you forum, old Ochman method and Joel for helping me succeed in blindfold cubing!


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 3, 2010)

Cubenovice said:


> Solved my first parity on 2x2x2 during weekly comp 22
> 
> Well, actually the solve was still a DNF since I was off by AUF after fixing (my first ever solved...) parity
> However this was a very good learning case!
> ...


*Lol.*
And how is there parity in 2x2 blind? There's no edges >_> Unless you aren't using classic/old Pochmann.


----------



## Kenneth (Jun 3, 2010)

Cubenovice said:


> Well, actually the solve was still a DNF since I was off by AUF



Only one turn off is not DNF, that is just a 2 second penalty.


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 3, 2010)

4x4 BLD 20:33, got it for the week 22 comp. 
My edge memorising had so many mistakes resulting in a 12 minute memo (8 minutes just for the edges) As this is only my 4th success it is a pb.


----------



## riffz (Jun 3, 2010)

Cubenovice said:


> Solved my first parity on 2x2x2 during weekly comp 22
> 
> Well, actually the solve was still a DNF since I was off by AUF after fixing (my first ever solved...) parity
> However this was a very good learning case!
> ...



What do you mean parity? Parity isn't an issue in 2x2 BLD with Old Pochmann...


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 3, 2010)

I see now that I, being the cube*novice* that I am, used the wrong term...
I meant ending up with the last two corners twisted and having to fix that by.

My apologies for the confusion and fail-comment


----------



## Konsta (Jun 3, 2010)

Ok, I started to practice (again) some 3x3x3 bld about a week ago and I've been doing 3-10 solves per day.
I don't use whole words anymore for my edges, I changed them to single letters.
It starts to feel less painful to memorize the whole cube now, still some struggling, tho 
I currently average around 5 min and I've done 2 sub4 min solves.

Anyway, just made a new PB: *3.28.64*
memo: 1.57 min
solving edges: 60 sec
solving corners: 31 sec

_EDIT: R B' R' F' L D2 L' R' B2 L D2 B2 D U R F' D' U B2 L2 R2 B2 D U' L_

This is how I memorized it:
edges: marsdwkynikez
corners: front7 back6 3 2 5 side8 side4

blue-red edge was on its place flipped, but I have to do 2 T perms to fix that, so it didn't really help 

I use Pochmann. J, L and T perms for edges, Y, J and L for corners.

My goal is to get NR in the next competition (~august-september).
No, wait.. I forgot Ville is finnish.. well, maybe sub-3 min should be good enough for me.
I don't think I have change to beat even Johannes' time (2.12) with this method.
Unless I learn to memorize in less than 30 seconds or something


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 3, 2010)

Konsta said:


> This is how I memorized it:
> edges: *mars*dwky*nikez
> *



Damn.


----------



## Konsta (Jun 3, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Konsta said:
> 
> 
> > This is how I memorized it:
> ...



Only afterwards I usually see better ways to remember 
My memo went more like this: *mars*dw*kynik*ez
That ez was flipped blue-red edge, that I didn't actually memorize as "ez", just what piece was flipped.

Oh, and I totally forgot to say the parity, but of course it was there too :fp


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 3, 2010)

Yeah. I would remember it more like "mars, dw, ky, nikez" because of Mars the planet, DW (Drum Workshop), KY (Kentucky) and Nikez (just Nike with a Z.)


----------



## Konsta (Jun 3, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Yeah. I would remember it more like "mars, dw, ky, nikez" because of Mars the planet, DW (Drum Workshop), KY (Kentucky) and Nikez (just Nike with a Z.)



Dw and ky are hard for me, can't connect them to anything in my mind.
Kynig was König with a little twist.
Maybe I should try to connect some difficult letter-pairs to something familiar in the future.
Luckily there are some 'hard' combinations that makes more sense without any effort.
I guess it comes easier with practice and you start to make same connections.
Now it's just random


----------



## riffz (Jun 4, 2010)

Konsta said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah. I would remember it more like "mars, dw, ky, nikez" because of Mars the planet, DW (Drum Workshop), KY (Kentucky) and Nikez (just Nike with a Z.)
> ...



DW from Arthur


----------



## Feryll (Jun 4, 2010)

riffz said:


> Konsta said:
> 
> 
> > nlCuber22 said:
> ...


Oh dude memory surge!


----------



## Konsta (Jun 4, 2010)

riffz said:


> Konsta said:
> 
> 
> > nlCuber22 said:
> ...



*google*
Hm.. nope, that doesn't do it.
But maybe I could use something like a DragonWarrior for now on.
And only if there's a lot of hard letters in a row.
You can always remember couple random letters between 'words'.


----------



## blah (Jun 4, 2010)

16/16 in 53:30.33. Memo was 30:xx.

WR at home :3


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 4, 2010)

blah said:


> 16/16 in 53:30.33. Memo was 30:xx.
> 
> WR at home :3



Heh. I guess you don't need to do 17 after all. But I still think 17 (or 18!?!) would be more fun.

Either way, I can't wait to see what you do tomorrow morning!

GOGOGO WR!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 4, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > 16/16 in 53:30.33. Memo was 30:xx.
> ...



+1


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 4, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > blah said:
> ...



+2


----------



## aronpm (Jun 5, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



+17/17


----------



## musicninja17 (Jun 5, 2010)

Nearly accomplished arranging edges....missed one 
Then on to figuring out corners


----------



## sz35 (Jun 5, 2010)

Multi BLD: 2/2 (9:52+) YEEESS


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 6, 2010)

Woah  
Broke my single pb twice and got a new pb average of 5 

best time: 1:33.60
worst time: 2:00.59
best avg5: 1:46.44 (σ = 7.00)



Spoiler



Session average: 1:49.60
1. 1:48.10 F B' L' B F' D2 F' U' D F2 U' F2 U2 B2 F' U R2 B' U L2 F2 L' B2 U R
2. (DNF) D2 U' B L' U2 F' D B2 U' B D2 F U' B' D' R L' D2 U2 F' R' D2 R F' L
3. (1:33.60) L2 F' B R' D L' R D2 L R D F B2 R' D R' D2 U' R2 B2 D' L F2 R' D'
4. 1:55.64 D L F2 R' F2 R' B2 L' F2 B' U2 F R2 D2 B2 D R' F' L2 B' U B F L' B2
5. 1:45.02 L B2 U2 B' U2 F U L U' R F' L2 D2 R2 U F' U2 D2 F B2 U B L D L'
6. 1:38.67 U D F U L' U2 R' U' D R' U' D F2 D2 R F' R2 B2 R2 B U D' F' D L2
7. 2:00.59 R D' B' L' F L' U R D2 B2 L U2 R L F2 R F' B U F2 U' D' B D2 R2


----------



## Sakarie (Jun 7, 2010)

I just beat my 3x3 pb with 0.7 seconds (1:08.11), but unlike previous time, I held the cube in my hand from the start, because I sat in a car. How much is that worth in time?


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 7, 2010)

Sakarie said:


> I just beat my 3x3 pb with 0.7 seconds (1:08.11), but unlike previous time, I held the cube in my hand from the start, because I sat in a car. How much is that worth in time?



0.7 seconds.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 8, 2010)

3x3 BLD in 5:05.38 on video new pb


----------



## aronpm (Jun 9, 2010)

234 relay: 12:23.87.

Pretty happy with that. Memo was 6:13. Could have been faster but I wanted it to be secure.

My next goal is a successful 5bld solve by the end of June.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 9, 2010)

aronpm said:


> 234 relay: 12:23.87.
> 
> Pretty happy with that. Memo was 6:13. Could have been faster but I wanted it to be secure.
> 
> My next goal is a successful 5bld solve by the end of June.



Oh cool. Was this your 2nd 4bld success? 
And 5bld by the end of June... not so sure about that. Prove me wrong


----------



## aronpm (Jun 9, 2010)

3x3 BLD: 1:05.59

Yay! PB by about 15 seconds. Memo was around 17 seconds. My execution is sooo slow.


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 9, 2010)

aronpm said:


> 3x3 BLD: 1:05.59
> 
> Yay! PB by about 15 seconds. Memo was around 17 seconds. My execution is sooo slow.



Congratulations, I also have slow execution, but my memo is also slow. What method/s do you use to execute?


----------



## aronpm (Jun 9, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Congratulations, I also have slow execution, but my memo is also slow. What method/s do you use to execute?



I use an Old Pochmann variation for corners (although I'm trying to switch to BH) and M2.


----------



## Feryll (Jun 9, 2010)

Yay! First sub-2 BLD! 1:58.31! Beats old record by about 6 seconds. The reconstructed (Optimal) scramble is U2 F' L2 D R B' U2 F L F D' B U L2 B' U scrambling it yellow top orange front. It was easy to memo, and I didn't screw up the execution. It also helped that only 2 edges were misoriented (Yeah yeah yeah it's a crutch with M2, I'm wasting my life, I'm gonna lose my house, blah blah blah).


----------



## TMOY (Jun 10, 2010)

11:15 for 4^3 BLD, new PB for me (afer countless DNFs faster than that...)

Edit: corrected the typo.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 10, 2010)

TMOY said:


> 11.15 for 4^3 BLD



wtfffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 10, 2010)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> TMOY said:
> 
> 
> > 11.15 for 4^3 BLD
> ...



Aww, come on - you know it was just a typo. I'm sure he meant 11:15. Which is still great!


----------



## Sakarie (Jun 10, 2010)

My accomplishment today is that I've managed to make 12 times on 3x3 every single day for 50 days (success or DNF doesn't matter). That makes 600, or about 12 000 memorized letters.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 10, 2010)

Sakarie said:


> My accomplishment today is that I've managed to make 12 times on 3x3 every single day for 50 days (success or DNF doesn't matter). That makes 600, or about 12 000 memorized letters.



Impressive - you're going to get good that way.

I'm kind of trying to do the same thing, but I'm only on day 4.


----------



## Feryll (Jun 10, 2010)

Sakarie said:


> My accomplishment today is that I've managed to make 12 times on 3x3 every single day for 50 days (success or DNF doesn't matter). That makes 600, or about 12 000 memorized letters.



Good, now recite them


----------



## Sakarie (Jun 10, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Sakarie said:
> 
> 
> > My accomplishment today is that I've managed to make 12 times on 3x3 every single day for 50 days (success or DNF doesn't matter). That makes 600, or about 12 000 memorized letters.
> ...



What I do to motivate myself is to publish all the results on a blog, so that "the whole world" will know if I cheat. Not that anyone read it, but...



Feryll said:


> Good, now recite them



Haha, yeah, that would've been quite an accomplishment!


----------



## Luigimamo (Jun 12, 2010)

I had my first success last night at like 10:15pm


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jun 12, 2010)

Sakarie said:


> What I do to motivate myself is to publish all the results on a blog, so that "the whole world" will know if I cheat.* Not that anyone read it, but...*



Of course we do 

http://bl.skarrie.se/


----------



## Sakarie (Jun 12, 2010)

SimonWestlund said:


> Sakarie said:
> 
> 
> > What I do to motivate myself is to publish all the results on a blog, so that "the whole world" will know if I cheat.* Not that anyone read it, but...*
> ...



Haha, nice. It's in Swedish thou, so you won't understand.

Oh, just realized that numbers is the same...


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 13, 2010)

And finally also in competition:

*4/4 23:16*


----------



## TMOY (Jun 13, 2010)

4^3 success in 10:55 for me, new PB, at the same competition


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 14, 2010)

4x4 BLD success in competition!  So happy!
The time was 23:14.00. Sadly I only got 4th because Francois, Sebastien and Jens were faster.

But still, success in competition! 
It was pretty cool to see it being solved becaused I thought it would be a DNF:
I was doing my edges, then noticed I shot to a wrong piece a few shots before. I was not entirely sure though. So I kind of guessed. Turned out I was right 

Also, the scrambles were very nice for reorienting!

EDIT:
I forgot to say it:
I also did a 1:28 3x3 BLD success which got me the first place  Awesome! Memo was 41 seconds. One edge solved.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 14, 2010)

Yes said:


> Also, the scrambles were very nice for reorienting!



Oh?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 14, 2010)

Some nice improvements on 3x3x3 BLD averages:

10/12: 1:37.12


Spoiler



Statistics for 06-14-2010 18:17:55

Average: 1:37.12
Standard Deviation: 0.00
Best Time: 1:14.73
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	1:22.61	L' D' U' B' F2 L R U L B' L' U2 L' F2 D' L2 D' U' R2 F2 D' U2 L' B' F
2.	1:44.76	U' B F2 R' F D U2 L R B2 U B' L2 B' D' U' L F2 D' U F2 U R2 D2 F
3.	1:43.67	F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 L2 R' F R2 F2 U R' B' U2 B' F' L' D2 U' L' D' F' U L' D'
4.	(DNF)	R U B F2 U' B F D2 U' R2 D' U2 L' F2 L D U2 B' L' R D' U2 B F2 D2
5.	1:59.66	L2 R B R' D U R2 F L2 B2 R' B2 F' R B2 F' D F2 L R B' F2 R2 B' F'
6.	1:42.49	D2 U' R B F' D U2 F2 D2 R D2 B2 D2 U2 B' D' U F2 U' L R' F U2 F' R
7.	1:41.84	U2 L2 R2 B' F2 L' R' D2 U B D' R2 B' F' D' U2 L B2 F' R' B' D' L2 B' U'
8.	1:41.28	D2 B' D2 U B' F2 L2 R' B F' D U R2 B D2 F2 D R2 B D F' D2 F' U L2
9.	1:34.54	L2 U R2 D2 U R2 D2 U2 L' R2 U' F' L R' B2 U2 R' U R' B D R U B2 U2
10.	1:20.80	L U' R2 U' F2 L' R2 D2 F2 L B F L' R' B2 D B' F' U' L' U B U L2 R
11.	1:19.51	D2 B F L' D' U' B R' B F D L R D U2 L D B R' B2 D' R2 F2 D' B
12.	(1:14.73)	D' U2 R2 F' D U B2 U2 R D' L2 B2 U L2 R2 D' U R' D' U F D U' B2 U


and overlapping that one at the end,
3/5: 1:22.64


Spoiler



Statistics for 06-14-2010 18:19:59

Average: 1:22.64
Standard Deviation: 3.55
Best Time: 1:14.73
Worst Time: 1:34.54
Individual Times:
1.	(1:34.54)	L2 U R2 D2 U R2 D2 U2 L' R2 U' F' L R' B2 U2 R' U R' B D R U B2 U2
2.	1:20.80	L U' R2 U' F2 L' R2 D2 F2 L B F L' R' B2 D B' F' U' L' U B U L2 R
3.	1:19.51	D2 B F L' D' U' B R' B F D L R D U2 L D B R' B2 D' R2 F2 D' B
4.	(1:14.73)	D' U2 R2 F' D U B2 U2 R D' L2 B2 U L2 R2 D' U R' D' U F D U' B2 U
5.	1:27.61	B2 F D' R F2 D' L' R D' U' B F' U2 B2 U' F' L R B' D L' B' L2 R U


----------



## Gunnar (Jun 15, 2010)

I made a nice improvement on 3x3BLD. Cut of 4.5s down to 1:28.34.


----------



## musicninja17 (Jun 15, 2010)

Stopped attempting BLD for the week due to competition saturday. Will pick up next week.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Jun 15, 2010)

It's been a while since I've been on these forums....well, here's my accomplishment: 1:09.42 3x3x3 BLD!! I've started using freestyle since the Chicago competition earlier this year, and it seems to be working pretty well. I'm glad, Mr. Hughey, that you convinced me to try it =]


----------



## joey (Jun 15, 2010)

Like YO and stuff..


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 15, 2010)

McWizzle94 said:


> It's been a while since I've been on these forums....well, here's my accomplishment: 1:09.42 3x3x3 BLD!! I've started using freestyle since the Chicago competition earlier this year, and it seems to be working pretty well. I'm glad, Mr. Hughey, that you convinced me to try it =]



Wow, nice! Now there's another person from around here who can help make sure I never win a 3x3x3 BLD event.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Jun 15, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> McWizzle94 said:
> 
> 
> > It's been a while since I've been on these forums....well, here's my accomplishment: 1:09.42 3x3x3 BLD!! I've started using freestyle since the Chicago competition earlier this year, and it seems to be working pretty well. I'm glad, Mr. Hughey, that you convinced me to try it =]
> ...



Haha sorry 
but still, you beat me in Chicago 

and joey: I feel you


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 17, 2010)

I was inspired by Daniel's great results from competition 2010-24. It's not as good as he's doing, but it's a PB for me.

4x4x4 BLD: 6:23.59 [3:13]

First scramble for competition 2010-25. It didn't feel like a particularly easy scramble, either. Amazing time for me!


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 17, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> I was inspired by Daniel's great results from competition 2010-24. It's not as good as he's doing, but it's a PB for me.
> 
> 4x4x4 BLD: 6:23.59 [3:13]
> 
> First scramble for competition 2010-25. It didn't feel like a particularly easy scramble, either. Amazing time for me!


Congrats! 
I'm glad I provide some inspiration to you now, seeing as you have given so much inspiration to me!


----------



## Elliot (Jun 17, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Some nice improvements on 3x3x3 BLD averages:
> 
> 10/12: 1:37.12
> 
> ...



Wow Mike, that is _amazing_ consistency. If you don't mind me asking, what is your memo method? And do you use freestyle? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 17, 2010)

Elliot said:


> Wow Mike, that is _amazing_ consistency. If you don't mind me asking, what is your memo method? And do you use freestyle? Thanks for the help.



For 3x3x3, I don't use rooms for memorization. I just use a string of images in a story for the edges (two pieces per image), and then just the image words repeated verbally for corners. I use an image or two if needed for flipped-in-place edges, and then just visual for corners rotated in place.

I use almost pure BH for corners and a mix of BH and M2 for edges. For the really hard-to-remember edge algorithms, I just go with M2, but over half the cases are BH or optimized BH (optimized for 3x3x3). So it's similar to freestyle, but a little more structured than freestyle.

I got another successful average of 12 today; the average was somewhere around 1:45. Not quite as good, but still pretty nice. Forcing myself to do 12 solves per day is really improving my confidence.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 17, 2010)

McWizzle94 said:


> and joey: I feel you


Lol, I'm hoping that came out wrong.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 17, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> 4x4x4 BLD: 6:23.59 [3:13]



Very nice! 11/12 at 3x3 BLD at full speed is very good too.
It is nice to know that there is hope for old men


----------



## Elliot (Jun 17, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Elliot said:
> 
> 
> > Wow Mike, that is _amazing_ consistency. If you don't mind me asking, what is your memo method? And do you use freestyle? Thanks for the help.
> ...



Thanks for the response. So you memorization method is kind of like Chris Hardwick's method with letter pairs? Except you don't use roman rooms? Have you memorized all of the 500 or so images, or do you just make them up on the spot?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 17, 2010)

Elliot said:


> Thanks for the response. So you memorization method is kind of like Chris Hardwick's method with letter pairs? Except you don't use roman rooms? Have you memorized all of the 500 or so images, or do you just make them up on the spot?



Yes, my approach is extremely similar to Chris's. I've experimented with lots of things, but for the most part, his approach seems to work best for me.

I use Roman rooms for all BLD bigger than 3x3x3 singles. So for multi and for 4x4x4 and bigger cubes, I use Roman rooms. But a 3x3x3 is just too small to need it, for me.

And yes, I've memorized images for every letter pair. When I did it, my 4x4x4 BLD speed became 5 minutes faster almost immediately, and my 5x5x5 BLD speed 10 minutes faster. So it was definitely a big help for me.

I started with Chris's image list and modified it to suit me. I use many of the same images as his. It took me about a month to come up with the list and memorize it.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 17, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Elliot said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the response. So you memorization method is kind of like Chris Hardwick's method with letter pairs? Except you don't use roman rooms? Have you memorized all of the 500 or so images, or do you just make them up on the spot?
> ...



I am going to start using your method . I hope to create and learn a list of images by nationals (US). Thanks for the help and inspiration.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 17, 2010)

Elliot said:


> I am going to start using your method . I hope to create and learn a list of images by nationals (US). Thanks for the help and inspiration.



Great. I was surprised to see you mentioning US Nationals here, so I checked, and I see you're on the competitor list. That's great - I look forward to meeting you there!


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 18, 2010)

Not really an accomplishment, but I've decided that weekly-25 will be a bld week for me. Hoping to do these bld: 2-5, 2-5bld, multibld, OH, feet, MTS, 2-4 relay, 2-5 relay, pyra, clock, FMC. Unfortunately can't have a go at sq-1 as I don't have one atm. Would like to do a megaminx sometime but probably not this week as I've not looked into it yet.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 18, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Not really an accomplishment, but I've decided that weekly-25 will be a bld week for me. Hoping to do these bld: 2-5, 2-5bld, multibld, OH, feet, MTS, 2-4 relay, 2-5 relay, pyra, clock, FMC. Unfortunately can't have a go at sq-1 as I don't have one atm. Would like to do a megaminx sometime but probably not this week as I've not looked into it yet.



That sounds great. Interesting timing - I was thinking about doing 6x6x6 this week BLD - all 5 solves. See if I can get an average. (yeah, right.) I did manage to get the first one right - not quite a PB, but almost - it was 28:49.38 - I was very happy.

I'm not going to try square-1 until I learn the system I want to learn for it, but I doubt I'll get to that until next year.

I suspect you won't have too much trouble with most of the rest (other than the outrageous amount of time required), except for feet. Feet is hard to do BLD. I've tried a few times, and inevitably I lose track of how the cube is positioned. But Tim Sun has done it successfully, so it certainly can be done. Good luck with it! I can't wait to see how it all comes out.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 18, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> kinch2002 said:
> 
> 
> > Not really an accomplishment, but I've decided that weekly-25 will be a bld week for me. Hoping to do these bld: 2-5, 2-5bld, multibld, OH, feet, MTS, 2-4 relay, 2-5 relay, pyra, clock, FMC. Unfortunately can't have a go at sq-1 as I don't have one atm. Would like to do a megaminx sometime but probably not this week as I've not looked into it yet.
> ...


Doing a 6x6 average sounds awesome! I really hope you get at least 4 of them because that would be incredible!

I'm really not sure about the feet one, but there's no harm in trying.
Never done relays, MTS or OH before so that should be fun.

It is going to take up a lot of time this week, but I'm just hanging around uni with nothing to do as the year has basically ended so I should be ok. I'm hoping for successful averages in everything except feet, but I'm bound to slip up somewhere!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 18, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> I'm really not sure about the feet one, but there's no harm in trying.
> Never done relays, MTS or OH before so that should be fun.


The relays are just more of the same; the only problem is that you have to fully memorize corners. MTS takes a little thinking about it before you start, but if you do, it's fairly straightforward to get it, and it's no more difficult than regular 3x3x3, although it takes a lot longer. OH won't be hard if you don't try to rush it.

Again, good luck - I can't wait to see your results!


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 18, 2010)

Randomly decided to try 4BLD centres for the first time..and got a (kinda) success on the 2nd attempt! It wasn't as hard as I expected, but I probably had good scrambles. 

The first was off by 2 swapped centres, and on the 2nd the centres were solved but it was a B2 away from being a solved cube so it's a +2, though if I did do the full bld it would've been a DNF since edges will be messed up (I solved edges and corners before each attempt).

Time on the 2nd attempt was 6:38 and I think the previous one was 6mins as well. I'm gonna go for more


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 18, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > kinch2002 said:
> ...




For for it Mike! I believe in you 
That would be unbelievable!


----------



## Feryll (Jun 18, 2010)

Finally! I finished the 4x4 edges blindfolded without any notes! After a whole lot of procrastination, I finally got the nerve to memorize all 26 targets on a cube. In my opinion, it's harder and more suspenseful than centers. This was also my first attempt at doing it all (Well, I'd try'd to memorize the edges before, but got real tangled up and never ended up getting to execution). The total time executing was 2:59.47, but I had to go through my whole memo and check whether the number of targets was odd or even at the end of execution.

Checklist:
Perform centers individually blindfolded --- Check
Perform edges individually blindfolded --- Check
Perform corners individually blindfolded --- Not check, but it's exactly the same as 3x3 corners with possible parity, right?
Finish whole cube blindfolded --- To be determined...


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 19, 2010)

Feryll said:


> Finally! I finished the 4x4 edges blindfolded without any notes! After a whole lot of procrastination, I finally got the nerve to memorize all 26 targets on a cube. In my opinion, it's harder and more suspenseful than centers. This was also my first attempt at doing it all (Well, I'd try'd to memorize the edges before, but got real tangled up and never ended up getting to execution). The total time executing was 2:59.47, but I had to go through my whole memo and check whether the number of targets was odd or even at the end of execution.
> 
> Checklist:
> Perform centers individually blindfolded --- Check
> ...


Why have you got 26 targets? There are only 24 edges on a 4x4 and one should be a buffer, so for me there's only 23 edges to memo. Anyway, great job, and go for a full attempt!


----------



## Feryll (Jun 19, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Feryll said:
> 
> 
> > Finally! I finished the 4x4 edges blindfolded without any notes! After a whole lot of procrastination, I finally got the nerve to memorize all 26 targets on a cube. In my opinion, it's harder and more suspenseful than centers. This was also my first attempt at doing it all (Well, I'd try'd to memorize the edges before, but got real tangled up and never ended up getting to execution). The total time executing was 2:59.47, but I had to go through my whole memo and check whether the number of targets was odd or even at the end of execution.
> ...



Cycles add pieces, so it turned into 26, since there were no solved pieces. And yeah, I was surprised myself I got it. I found it rather cheating of me. What do you average for 4bld? I use r2 and center commutators from Mike's guide, by the way.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 19, 2010)

Feryll said:


> kinch2002 said:
> 
> 
> > Feryll said:
> ...


Ah ok. I thought you meant that every time it's 26 different edges. Makes much more sense now. I don't actually rememorize pieces at the end/beginning of cycles - I just remember where cycles start and end. I average about 6 with 2:30 memo I think. That's using r2 and center comms just like you (and 3OP corners which are really slow but nice and safe for me). Once you know how everything works (which is now) there's no reason you shouldn't go for a full attempt. Speed doesn't matter much to start with - I think I took 35 mins on my first attempt


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jun 19, 2010)

An alright a5. I can do better though. DNF(1:30.51), 1:36.34, 1:52.08, 1:48.35, 1:56.39


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 21, 2010)

18:34.18 [2:14 memorization]

Guess the event.


Spoiler



Hint 1: It's not 5x5x5 BLD or 6x6x6 BLD.


Spoiler



Hint 2: I got inspired by Daniel in his decision to do a BLD week for the competition this week. I'm trying to more or less keep up with him. I'm looking forward to seeing who wins on points with nothing but BLD attempts. 


Spoiler



No more hints - you've gotta guess now.  (Well, I mean, assuming you even care... but if you didn't care, why did you bother opening the spoilers?)


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 21, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> 18:34.18 [2:14 memorization]
> 
> Guess the event.
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Sq1?



Just a guess 

Chris


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 21, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > 18:34.18 [2:14 memorization]
> ...



Good guess (and I would be really excited if I had done it), but no.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 21, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> 18:34.18 [2:14 memorization]
> 
> Guess the event.
> 
> ...



Just glancing through you memo times its the only thing that I found that works. But not the execution.


Spoiler



4x4? or some amount of 3x3 multi?(wild guess)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 21, 2010)

ThatGuy said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > 18:34.18 [2:14 memorization]
> ...


Again a nice try, but still no.


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 21, 2010)

MTS???


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 21, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> MTS???



Again, no. (I've managed sub-6 at MTS before.)



ThatGuy said:


> Just glancing through you memo times its the only thing that I found that works. But not the execution.


Another hint (related to this comment):


Spoiler



It's surprisingly harder to memorize this way than it is the normal way, so my memorization time is significantly slower than you might expect.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 21, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Another hint (related to this comment):
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I got it, I got it!



Spoiler



Magic multi!!!!  

Seriously though, I have no idea. Just being goofy 



Chris


----------



## Forte (Jun 21, 2010)

2x2 with feet with static memo? (kinda makes sense?)


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 21, 2010)

3x3WF. Duh


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 21, 2010)

Forte said:


> 2x2 with feet with static memo? (kinda makes sense?)



You're getting close.

I just tried the third scramble (I DNFed the first one), and I got a new PB:

11:27.21 [1:37 memorization]



Spoiler



No parity really helps.



This is kind of fun!

@trying: We have a winner! 



Spoiler



I only know of one other person who ever did it: Tim Sun (who has had MUCH better times than this at it). Anyone else? Like Maarten, maybe? Or maybe Daniel has already tried it this week and gotten it but hasn't reported it yet.

It's fascinating how it feels just like doing 3x3x3 BLD on Ryan Heise's old simulator. Except that this way you can look at the cube when you're done if you got it wrong, so maybe you can learn from your mistakes.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 21, 2010)

Wow Mike, that's pretty crazy! Very cool!

Chris


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 21, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Wow Mike, that's pretty crazy! Very cool!
> 
> Chris



Thanks - I'm happy. I've tried several times before over the past couple of years and never wound up with anything better than a completely scrambled cube. And my first try tonight was pretty scrambled too, although I did have a completely solved middle layer.  So I was totally amazed when the second one was solved!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 21, 2010)

Update on 3x3x3 WF: Stackmat!

9:24.75 [1:32]

Also, I got a full average for the weekly competition!

(DNF), 18:34.18, 11:27.21, 10:11.03, (9:24.75) = *13:24.14*

On the last one I was going as fast as I could to try to stackmat it, and at the very end I really thought I had turned the cube wrong. But I kept going, and it was correct!

Okay, I'm probably not going to try that again anytime soon. Whew, it's a lot of work!


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 21, 2010)

Very nice Mike, I'm sure if I tried that I would constantly lose where I was.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 21, 2010)

You guys took way too long to guess.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 21, 2010)

Wow, judging by the times I assumed WF, but I thought I had to be wrong. And sub 10? Awesome. How many moves do you think you average? I would've assumed much slower times.


----------



## Parity (Jun 21, 2010)

What is WF?


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 21, 2010)

With feet.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 21, 2010)

Crazy Crazy Crazy! 
Congrats on the successful average!

Btw I haven't tried feet yet. Probably do that tomorrow


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 21, 2010)

I guessed right!

Wow, that's unbelievable!  I can't believe you are that patient ^^ But that's nothing compared to 7x7BLD! When are you trying 7x7 multi BLD again?
Btw, how about a WF multi? xD


----------



## aronpm (Jun 21, 2010)

Yes said:


> I guessed right!
> 
> Wow, that's unbelievable!  I can't believe you are that patient ^^ But that's nothing compared to 7x7BLD! When are you trying 7x7 multi BLD again?
> Btw, how about a WF multi? xD



off topic: my new blindfolds say "wecan" on them


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 21, 2010)

Yes said:


> I guessed right!
> 
> Wow, that's unbelievable!  I can't believe you are that patient ^^ But that's nothing compared to 7x7BLD! When are you trying 7x7 multi BLD again?
> Btw, how about a WF multi? xD


Heh. That could be a while; it takes me well over 2 hours to do a 7x7x7 multi (and that's for just 2 of them). I don't have that much contiguous time uninterrupted very often. But I'll try it the next time I get the chance. There's a chance my wife might be going on a weekend retreat in a few weeks; maybe I'll have a chance then. But a multi with feet does sound interesting; 2 cubes would just be 20 minutes or so, so it's not too overwhelming. Maybe I'll have to try it sometime soon.

@aronpm: Thanks for getting us started with your big BLD effort last week.


----------



## Sakarie (Jun 21, 2010)

Further on, I can type my 3x3 blind pb with just four digits. Finally...


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jun 21, 2010)

Sakarie said:


> Further on, I can type my 3x3 blind pb with just four digits. Finally...





Congrats


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 21, 2010)

3/3 9:51.55

Stackmat


----------



## Toad (Jun 21, 2010)

YES MAARTEN!!


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow. Everyone's so good. Just starting to practice 3x3 BLD because I need to improve at it. 14th solve was a PB for me 3:30.21.  My former PB was 4:59.xy.


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 23, 2010)

1:24.09 
1 edge and corner solved, 1 corner flipped.
F L2 F' R2 F2 U' R U L' R D F R F' D' U L2 B D' L F' L R2 U' L2


----------



## x-colo-x (Jun 24, 2010)

38.51 *-*

R2 U' R U' B2 L' U L D U' L2 R D' L' R2 F' L2 R2 D L2 R' B' R B' L


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 24, 2010)

Sakarie said:


> Further on, I can type my 3x3 blind pb with just four digits. Finally...



Nice Arvid, was it 59.99? Or why don't we get the time?


----------



## TMOY (Jun 24, 2010)

Maybe because he has no new PB but a new way of typing his current one requiring only four digits


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 24, 2010)

Just get a 1:xx.00 time and you can leave the 00 out


----------



## Toad (Jun 24, 2010)

Yes said:


> Just get a 1:xx.00 time and you can leave the 00 out



Or it could be 9999 seconds, or 99:59...


----------



## Sakarie (Jun 24, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> Sakarie said:
> 
> 
> > Further on, I can type my 3x3 blind pb with just four digits. Finally...
> ...



59.93

I must say it feels good, but I kind of lacking motivation now after.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 24, 2010)

Sakarie said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > Sakarie said:
> ...



What kind of talk is that? Beat me at 4x4BLD or 5x5BLD or Multi (or do a 6x6BLD).
(And do update Kubranking )


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 24, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> Sakarie said:
> 
> 
> > MatsBergsten said:
> ...



No, the next step is to do it in competition!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 24, 2010)

x-colo-x said:


> 38.51 *-*
> 
> R2 U' R U' B2 L' U L D U' L2 R D' L' R2 F' L2 R2 D L2 R' B' R B' L



Sweetest lucky scramble I've ever seen! I know it's (outrageously) lucky, but I've never done this before even on a lucky scramble, and it's sooo awesome.

53.17


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 24, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> x-colo-x said:
> 
> 
> > 38.51 *-*
> ...


1:10. But I'm rubbish. Tried to do BH(ish) corners, and I think I lost time overall doing that


----------



## joey (Jun 24, 2010)

Miiiiiike sub1.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 24, 2010)

joey said:


> Miiiiiike sub1.



Yeah, but you try that scramble. I suspect you'll enjoy your sub-30. (Even knowing that you're out of practice.)


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 24, 2010)

41.12 DNF..rushed it too much..didn't realise there was another 3 cycle of edges =/


----------



## MiloD (Jun 25, 2010)

wow I got 51.49. I wish I could count it as a pb. Still feels good though and I'm glad I didn't screw it up. 

Still trying to beat a non-lucky 1:24. I had a couple of 1:17 dnf's this week so I think it could come soon.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 25, 2010)

*Lucky or not?*

Is the norm maximum 20% pieces solved from start.
So on a 3x3 you allow 4 pieces to be solved and the scramble is 
still considered not lucky?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 25, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> Is the norm maximum 20% pieces solved from start.
> So on a 3x3 you allow 4 pieces to be solved and the scramble is
> still considered not lucky?



I don't know that there's a published rule anywhere, but I always thought 4 pieces seemed quite lucky on 3x3x3. So I go by the rule that anything 20% or more solved is lucky. Meaning there can be no more than 3 pieces solved on a 3x3x3 in order for it to be nonlucky.


----------



## joey (Jun 25, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Miiiiiike sub1.
> ...


POP at 25s with 2 3-cycles to go.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 25, 2010)

joey said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > joey said:
> ...



Awww. You were obviously very close!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 25, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > Is the norm maximum 20% pieces solved from start.
> ...



Ouch, because I had 1:03.52 on the third weekly this solve. 24 sec memo.
Then maybe I shall consider it lucky. On the other hand I just smashed my
new 5x5 PB. Yesterday morning I made a 19:46.16 on the first weekly 5x5BLD. 
This morning I had that 1:03.52 on the 3x3 BLD. Now I have 
done the others and started on the "normal" scrambles this week and on
number two I got 16:54.55!!! Memo 9:25. So exec in only 7:30.

It looks like the intense practice the last weeks (several solves a day) is
paying off! (I also had a 6:50 dnf in 4x4 BLD )


----------



## Sakarie (Jun 25, 2010)

Wow, that's just great Mats! Gratulations! 

(Turned out my hotel had free wifi )


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 25, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> x-colo-x said:
> 
> 
> > 38.51 *-*
> ...



22.08 o_o

And I'm still not faster than Spef >:|

The fact that I can execute (after practicing) the solution sub-11 means that this scramble is silly.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 25, 2010)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> this scramble is silly.



+1 (But still, 22.08 is amazing, even on a silly scramble like this, so nice job!) (And I do wonder how fast Spef could do it. Surely sub-15?)

And congratulations, Mats - you're about to get faster than me. I did a 1:29.22 on that scramble - I made a mistake and actually had to undo and fix something to solve it. I still don't think I could have managed a 1:03 on it, though. (So perhaps you already have gotten faster than me.)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 25, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> And congratulations, Mats - you're about to get faster than me. I did a 1:29.22 on that scramble - I made a mistake and actually had to undo and fix something to solve it. I still don't think I could have managed a 1:03 on it, though. (So perhaps you already have gotten faster than me.)



Thank you, but no, I've never had even a dnf that fast before. But on this solve the letters suited me perfect, I got a fluent story in no time, no rehearsal. Actually I spent what felt like a long time (probably only just a second) checking that I was ready with all pieces . You can think a lot in 24 seconds.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 25, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> On the other hand I just smashed my
> new 5x5 PB. Yesterday morning I made a 19:46.16 on the first weekly 5x5BLD.
> This morning I had that 1:03.52 on the 3x3 BLD. Now I have
> done the others and started on the "normal" scrambles this week and on
> number two I got 16:54.55!!! Memo 9:25. So exec in only 7:30.



Congratulations Mats, that's awesome!

Chris


----------



## MrMoney (Jun 26, 2010)

Just had a cube meetup with the norwegian crew, lots of fun. I realize I will never be any fast speedsolving (STILL average 20sec) so blind is what I find most fun in.

I also think that it is better to rush solves to push yourself, the accuracy will come after some time. Today I was doing some BLD attempts, when I got the following scramble:

Scramble: Li Ri B D Ui Bi D2 U2 F2 D2 B L2 D2 L F R2 Ui Bi R2 Ui L Fi L B

Rushed it with only going through the memo once, attempted it and got a 51.33. Rush for the win.

AND BTW: I SUCK explaning my method. I think only I understand the logic behind it.


----------



## Shortey (Jun 26, 2010)

MrMoney said:


> Just had a cube meetup with the norwegian crew, lots of fun. I realize I will never be any fast speedsolving (STILL average 20sec) so blind is what I find most fun in.
> 
> I also think that it is better to rush solves to push yourself, the accuracy will come after some time. Today I was doing some BLD attempts, when I got the following scramble:
> 
> ...



Lol.

Where did you get the scramble from?

EDIT: For some reason, that post reminded me of that girl who puked at the meet-up. I have a twisted mind. O_O


----------



## Feryll (Jun 26, 2010)

Morten said:


> MrMoney said:
> 
> 
> > Just had a cube meetup with the norwegian crew, lots of fun. I realize I will never be any fast speedsolving (STILL average 20sec) so blind is what I find most fun in.
> ...


Umm, Morten, why did you bolden the i of Li? It makes no sense...


----------



## Shortey (Jun 26, 2010)

Feryll said:


> Morten said:
> 
> 
> > MrMoney said:
> ...



Because it says i instead of '.


----------



## MrMoney (Jun 26, 2010)

I got it from my cubetimer application on iPhone, thus having to manually write in to my computer  Was shaking like creeezy and making the ' is kind of retardnation imo 

I felt soooo sorry for the girl  And the little dude, hope all goes well for him.

Kews


----------



## blah (Jun 27, 2010)

Just realized...

WCA Rankings
3x3x3 BLD: 10
4x4x4 BLD: 3
5x5x5 BLD: 2
MultiBLD: 3

Total: 18 = best all-around blindcuber with no WR


----------



## qqwref (Jun 27, 2010)

blah said:


> Just realized...
> 
> WCA Rankings
> 3x3x3 BLD: 10
> ...


I was wondering what the list looked like so I made it up. Oddly enough, NOBODY with a current BLD WR has done all four events! So I'm not surprised you're on top ;-) Rafal is at a relatively close second, then people start grouping up a bit.

```
NAME..................3x3.4x4.5x5.MUL.SUM
Chester Lian...........10...3...2...3..18
Rafal Guzewicz..........7...5...3..17..32
Mike Hughey............51...7...4...7..69
Maarten Smit...........16..20..15..31..82
Ryosuke Mondo..........40..24..10..15..89
István Kocza...........69..16...8...9.102
Wicaksono Adi..........87..32..14...4.137
Henrik Buus Aagaard...101..18..16..27.162
Sébastien Auroux......107..30..18..16.171
Mats Bergsten.........129..14...6..39.188
Clément Gallet........108..36..17..33.194
Yunqi Ouyang...........44..53..12.124.233
Bernett Orlando.......172..35..19..12.241
Daniel Sheppard.......211..16..13..10.250
Lars Vennike Nielsson.217..13...5..56.292
Aldo Feandri..........149..31..11.217.408
```


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 27, 2010)

I could totally be third on that list if I got a 5x5 success.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 27, 2010)

Must. Beat. Hug. Hey.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 27, 2010)

Must get better at 3bld!


----------



## Sebastien (Jun 27, 2010)

nice List. I like beeing in there


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 27, 2010)

FINALLY!!!

4:42 3x3bld  first sub 5

D U' R2 U R2 D' U2 R' B' F2 R' B2 F R' F' L' B' D' U2 L R' D F L2 B

memo: sij vat bqb lpl [flip FR/DR] hj wq cu [y diagonal oll]


----------



## Sakarie (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey, I only need a good 5bld to get... Oh, and probably a multi too. I might as well have a good 3x & 4x too.

If I had all that, I might get on the list!


----------



## Faz (Jun 28, 2010)

(1:26.86), 1:45.86, (DNF), 1:31.83, 1:37.30, 1:55.40, 1:41.72, 1:34.36, DNF

The 2nd DNF was by 2 flipped edges, as I didn't see the flipped edge :fp

After the first 3, I went for safe solves, and got an average of 5, and then continued. I'll roll it tomorrow.


----------



## aronpm (Jun 28, 2010)

21:14 < aronpm> i think I got 1:30.70 avg5
21:14 < aronpm> (1:16.81), DNF, 1:39.41, 1:18.80, 1:33.88


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 28, 2010)

YEEEEEEH!

Beat my old 4x4 BLD PB by 3:07 minutes and therefore I got my first sub-15! Better than Sébastien too 

First scramble of the weekly competition 26.

14:20.89

8 pieces were solved by reorienting.


----------



## Johan444 (Jun 28, 2010)

Solved 3x3x3.


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 29, 2010)

4/4 multi in 31:23.


----------



## Faz (Jun 29, 2010)

Nice one Zane.


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks, I tried 5 yesterday but I think that's a bit too much for me atm.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 29, 2010)

Slight improvement on my PB average 3x3x3 3/5: 1:20.96


Spoiler



Statistics for 06-29-2010 12:07:15

Average: 1:20.96
Standard Deviation: 5.21
Best Time: 1:15.67
Worst Time: 1:28.98
Individual Times:
1.	1:16.14	L2 D' F' L D2 U F' R' D B' F' L2 R' B' F D2 L D U' L2 R2 B D2 U L
2.	1:28.20	U' B' L R2 D' R B2 R D2 B F2 D2 R' D' B' F2 U B2 L2 D' B F R D2 U'
3.	(1:28.98)	D' U' R2 B2 F L R B R B2 D' U B' L2 R' D L' D' U' B' F' U2 B' L2 F
4.	(1:15.67)	R' F2 U' L2 R2 F2 D B2 F2 L' R U' B R' B L' R2 F2 L2 F' R U B2 L2 B'
5.	1:18.54	R2 F' R2 D U2 F' D U L2 B2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 L' R2 D U' R2 F' L' F2 L R


Unfortunately, after that it all went downhill. But those were some amazing solves! 3 sub-1:20, and all 5 sub-1:30!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 29, 2010)

4x4x4 BLD: 5:49.77 (3:01)

My first sub-6!

Scramble (not quite lucky by the 20% rule):
Fw' F D U2 B2 F Uw U' R D' R B' Uw' Rw2 B Fw F2 U Fw2 U' R' Fw' Uw2 U2 F2 Rw2 R2 F' Rw2 D' U L2 R' Fw F L2 Rw' R Uw2 Rw

I've been getting a lot of 6:30 DNFs lately; it was nice to finally get one successful, and even nicer that it was a little faster than the others.


----------



## blah (Jun 29, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> 4x4x4 BLD: 5:49.77 (3:01)
> 
> My first sub-6!
> 
> ...


Hug Hey < blah 

NOW JUST DO IT IN COMPETITION.

I'm starting to feel guilty - you haven't had a successful 4BLD in competition ever since I showed up...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 29, 2010)

blah said:


> Hug Hey < blah
> 
> NOW JUST DO IT IN COMPETITION.
> 
> I'm starting to feel guilty - you haven't had a successful 4BLD in competition ever since I showed up...



Yeah, I noticed that. I think I'm just too nervous in the presence of your awesomeness. 

Seriously, please don't feel guilty - I think it's just an unlucky streak. A REALLY unlucky streak.

Are you telling me you've never done sub-6 at home? Is that just because you never practice at home? As fast as you are in competition, I figured surely you've gone sub-6 a bunch of times in practice.


----------



## blah (Jun 29, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Are you telling me you've never done sub-6 at home? Is that just because you never practice at home?



Yes and yes  The only thing I practice at home ("practice" means doing 12 solves before I go to bed) is 3x3x3 speed and maybe OH if I feel like it - you can even see my massive improvement in these events in my recent competition results


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 29, 2010)

blah said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Are you telling me you've never done sub-6 at home? Is that just because you never practice at home?
> ...



Maybe that's my problem - I keep practicing big cubes BLD. And I'm having very similar results to your 3x3x3 speed and OH results.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 29, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> 4x4x4 BLD: 5:49.77 (3:01)
> 
> My first sub-6!



Very nice! (And as Chester says, now do it in comp )


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 30, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> 4x4x4 BLD: 5:49.77 (3:01)
> 
> My first sub-6!



Congrats, Mike!


----------



## joey (Jun 30, 2010)

Mike, congrats.

Nats is a month away..


----------



## TMOY (Jun 30, 2010)

4^3 BLD in 9:55.09, first stackmat time for me


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 30, 2010)

TMOY said:


> 4^3 BLD in 9:55.09, first stackmat time for me



Stackmat! Awesome job!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 30, 2010)

STACKMAT


----------



## dbf (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm Happy 

2:56.61 My first sub 3 min

i do bld for about a month (Old Pochmann corners and M2)

Scrambles was:

U' D2 R2 F2 B D' B D2 B U' L F2 U D B2 D B L U2 R D' U' B' F' L

thanks to Federico Soldati for his great memory method LPAO


----------



## ninjabob7 (Jun 30, 2010)

3x3x3 BLD: 6:10 (Classic Pochmann)
Had 2 successes almost 4 years ago - untimed, but around 25 minutes. My first attempt since then was a 7 minute DNF, followed by this. I used color pair images for the edges but saved time by not really linking them. I used tapping and auditory for the corners. Also used an alg to flip edges that were in place rather than do it the Pochmann way.
2x2x2 BLD: 2:04
Would be faster, but I have a terrible cube. This was only done to work my way up to 3x3. I didn't fail any of 5 or 6 attempts!


----------



## MiloD (Jun 30, 2010)

accomplishment: solved 4x4 "without looking". wrote down memo on paper and solved cube under table using r2 for edges U2 for centers and commutators for corners. next step: the real thing!


----------



## blah (Jun 30, 2010)

MiloD said:


> U2 for centers and commutators for corners


wat


----------



## MiloD (Jul 1, 2010)

blah said:


> MiloD said:
> 
> 
> > U2 for centers and commutators for corners
> ...



is there a problem?


----------



## blah (Jul 1, 2010)

MiloD said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > MiloD said:
> ...


Not really, but if you can do corner commutators, there's no reason why you can't do centers - they're much easier since you don't have orientation to worry about. And did I mention it's *way* faster too?


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 1, 2010)

TMOY said:


> 4^3 BLD in 9:55.09, first stackmat time for me





Mike Hughey said:


> TMOY said:
> 
> 
> > 4^3 BLD in 9:55.09, first stackmat time for me
> ...





trying-to-speedcube... said:


> STACKMAT



Just saw this as well. I would also like to throw in my two cents to this conversation:

STACKMAT! 

Congrats, TMOY!

Chris


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 1, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> 4/4 multi in 31:23.



Wow, awesome job. Get up to Aron's standards by Aus Nats ok? I guess, you success mostly 
Can't wait for some bigger attempts.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jul 1, 2010)

4x4x4 BLD in 3:08.70, 53s memo. 2 edges and 9 centers solved. I misscrambled so I don't have the scramble  the edge cycles were very easy to memorise visually, also had parity for edges and corners. I don't even practice BLD these days so this was very surprising.


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 1, 2010)

WTF Ville, awesome job.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 1, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 4x4x4 BLD in 3:08.70, 53s memo. 2 edges and 9 centers solved. I misscrambled so I don't have the scramble  the edge cycles were very easy to memorise visually, also had parity for edges and corners. I don't even practice BLD these days so this was very surprising.



wat


----------



## MrMoney (Jul 1, 2010)

That was saxy, Ville!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 1, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 4x4x4 BLD in 3:08.70, 53s memo. 2 edges and 9 centers solved. I misscrambled so I don't have the scramble  the edge cycles were very easy to memorise visually, also had parity for edges and corners. I don't even practice BLD these days so this was very surprising.



Wow! Nice job. So sorry you didn't get 10 seconds faster.


----------



## Toad (Jul 1, 2010)

O_O


----------



## TMOY (Jul 1, 2010)

TMOY said:


> 4^3 BLD in 9:55.09, first stackmat time for me



8:28.37, second stackmat time and first sub-NR


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 1, 2010)

4x4x4 BLD average 3/5: 7:38.19

I think it's the first time I've ever gotten one of these successfully all at one sitting. I tried to roll it, but the next one was a terrible scramble with lots of wing cycles and I DNFed it badly.



Spoiler



Statistics for 07-01-2010 16:33:22

Average: 7:38.19
Standard Deviation: 0.00
Best Time: 6:41.88
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	(DNF)	D U L' Fw2 Rw B F U B' F Uw L Rw' R' B' Fw' F Rw R' D' L Fw2 L2 Rw R Uw2 U2 Fw Rw F' L' Rw' B Fw F' D2 Rw2 Fw' Uw' U	(7:43.00, 3:59) 3 centers - no idea why they're wrong
2.	8:35.15	F2 D2 Uw' U2 L' D2 Rw R' F Uw U Rw2 R' U2 Rw2 D2 Uw' U' B F2 Uw2 Fw' U R' D' Uw2 Rw B2 Fw' F' Uw L U2 Rw' D2 Uw2 U2 L2 Rw2 B'	(5:03)
3.	7:18.20	B D' Uw' B2 Fw' F D2 L' B L2 R Fw F' L' B' Fw2 F' U2 L' Rw' R' U2 F' L' Rw R Fw2 U2 Rw Uw2 B Uw U' Fw' F' R' Uw' Rw R2 B'	(3:44)
4.	(6:41.88)	B' Rw' F' D' R2 D' Uw' U2 L2 R2 Uw' U2 L Rw R2 D' R' Fw2 L2 Rw2 D' B R' D' Uw2 U R2 D' B F' L' Rw2 R' D' Uw2 U' Rw' B2 D Uw2	(3:11)
5.	7:01.22	U2 L2 Rw' Uw2 U' Fw' L2 U L' B2 R Uw' B2 Uw2 Fw2 D' Uw2 U' B Fw2 F2 D' Uw U B2 Fw' F2 L2 Rw R2 D Uw2 U L2 Rw' R2 D' Uw' U2 L2	(3:38)


----------



## blah (Jul 1, 2010)

Maybe I should *really* not show up at your next competition


----------



## MiloD (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm pretty sure this is an accomplishment:

33:12.xx 4x4 DNF

First real big cube attempt ever. Off by 5 centers and r slice one edge cycle. I used commutators for centers this time. 

Big cube bld is ******* hard. mad crazy silly respect to the big cube blders.


----------



## blah (Jul 2, 2010)

MiloD said:


> I used commutators for centers this time.





Now practice.


----------



## Sakarie (Jul 2, 2010)

blah said:


> Maybe I should *really* not show up at your next competition




Or just tell your dad to stop pay Mike for letting you win!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 2, 2010)

Sakarie said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe I should *really* not show up at your next competition
> ...


----------



## blah (Jul 2, 2010)

My dad's at the other side of the world. Literally.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 2, 2010)

blah said:


> My dad's at the other side of the world. Literally.



Online transfers work quite well...


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 2, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 4x4x4 BLD in 3:08.70, 53s memo. 2 edges and 9 centers solved. I misscrambled so I don't have the scramble  the edge cycles were very easy to memorise visually, also had parity for edges and corners. I don't even practice BLD these days so this was very surprising.



holy **** sub 1 memo!


----------



## MiloD (Jul 3, 2010)

4x4 bld success on second attempt!

21:11.xx memo
6:50.xx execution

That was a lot of fun. This has been a goal of mine since I started cubing 3 years ago and also something I wanted to check off the list this summer. I'm so excited, I don't know what to do now.

Oh yeah, I need a centers memo method...


----------



## Parity (Jul 3, 2010)

First multi 3 cubes.

28:41


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 3, 2010)

MiloD said:


> 4x4 bld success on second attempt!
> 
> 21:11.xx memo
> 6:50.xx execution
> ...



Very, very cool. Congratulations!


----------



## blah (Jul 3, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > My dad's at the other side of the world. Literally.
> ...



Now if only he knew how to turn on a computer


----------



## Truncator (Jul 3, 2010)

*3x3 BLD: 5:49.88*
B' U' B2 D F2 R' L U2 F B' U2 L F' U' R' D' F U' D' R' L2 F U L2 D

This is my second success ever  Memo was ~3:30 or something


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 3, 2010)

New NL PB:

57.49 L' B2 R' L' U R' F' L2 D2 B2 F2 R2 L D2 L B L B F2 U L2 R' D' F2 R2 

1 solved edge, 1 solved corner, 1 corner flipped 

Dayan Guhong is awesome for BLD. You can go real fast without worrying about popping


----------



## blah (Jul 4, 2010)

qqwref said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > Just realized...
> ...



Iril just changed that.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 4, 2010)

So after 2 6-cube failures (4/6, 5/6) I decided to try 7. 
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
\/
*7/7 in 39:58.28!!!*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 4, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> So after 2 6-cube failures (4/6, 5/6) I decided to try 7.
> |
> |
> |
> ...



Nice Maarten, now you have to go for eight too. And with your speed you ought to make it ten!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm having a hard time dealing with 7. I'll take it slowly, thanks


----------



## Toad (Jul 4, 2010)

YAY MAARTEN <3


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 5, 2010)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice!


----------



## guitardude7241 (Jul 6, 2010)

i finished my first bld solve yesterday, about my 10th attempt overall(ab 8 the day before, this one was the second of the day).. 'twas very fun. took about 20 mins


----------



## riffz (Jul 7, 2010)

guitardude7241 said:


> i finished my first bld solve yesterday, about my 10th attempt overall(ab 8 the day before, this one was the second of the day).. 'twas very fun. took about 20 mins



Congrats!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 7, 2010)

Finally some improvement towards that elusive sub-1 solve.

3x3x3 BLD: 1:07.56

Scramble: F D2 L B' U L' U2 F L' R' B' F' D2 U B2 L' B F2 D' U2 L R F2 U' B

Not lucky - just one edge piece solved - but a very easy scramble for me; all nice commutators.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 7, 2010)

Yay Mike


----------



## TMOY (Jul 8, 2010)

4^3 BLD: 8:01,63, new PB


----------



## Feryll (Jul 8, 2010)

Yes! Finally, this was over 4 months in the making at least. My 8th full attempt, I finally completed my first 4x4 BLD  It was a pity I didn't time this attempt, but the memo started last night, and I decided to try it in the morning since it was getting late. I didn't time the execution either, because I was using my tiled QJ, and I didn't want to be rushed and make a pop/slip. I expect to get sub-20 soon, though  Also, at the end I was close to taking off the blindfold without fixing the final odd corner permutation parity! That would have been bad.

EDIT: Also, what would something like "4^3 BLD" mean?


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 8, 2010)

Feryll said:


> Yes! Finally, this was over 4 months in the making at least. My 8th full attempt, I finally completed my first 4x4 BLD  It was a pity I didn't time this attempt, but the memo started last night, and I decided to try it in the morning since it was getting late. I didn't time the execution either, because I was using my tiled QJ, and I didn't want to be rushed and make a pop/slip. I expect to get sub-20 soon, though  Also, at the end I was close to taking off the blindfold without fixing the final odd corner permutation parity! That would have been bad.
> 
> EDIT: Also, what would something like "4^3 BLD" mean?



Congratulations 
4^3, as in 4x4x4 BLD.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 8, 2010)

Feryll said:


> Yes! Finally, this was over 4 months in the making at least. My 8th full attempt, I finally completed my first 4x4 BLD  It was a pity I didn't time this attempt, but the memo started last night, and I decided to try it in the morning since it was getting late. I didn't time the execution either, because I was using my tiled QJ, and I didn't want to be rushed and make a pop/slip. I expect to get sub-20 soon, though  Also, at the end I was close to taking off the blindfold without fixing the final odd corner permutation parity! That would have been bad.
> 
> EDIT: Also, what would something like "4^3 BLD" mean?



Congratulations  Sub-10 soon too


----------



## Feryll (Jul 8, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Feryll said:
> 
> 
> > Yes! Finally, this was over 4 months in the making at least. My 8th full attempt, I finally completed my first 4x4 BLD  It was a pity I didn't time this attempt, but the memo started last night, and I decided to try it in the morning since it was getting late. I didn't time the execution either, because I was using my tiled QJ, and I didn't want to be rushed and make a pop/slip. I expect to get sub-20 soon, though  Also, at the end I was close to taking off the blindfold without fixing the final odd corner permutation parity! That would have been bad.
> ...



I think I'm going to get a good 5x5 soon, after I get sub-15. I feel like I can memo so much more centers, so it shouldn't be too much of an issue.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 8, 2010)

Congratulations with your first 4x4x4, Feryll!

And nice job with your 8:01.63, TMOY!

I just got a new PB average 3/5 for 3x3x3 BLD: 1:17.10


Spoiler



Statistics for 07-08-2010 12:39:27

Average: 1:17.10
Standard Deviation: 0.00
Best Time: 1:08.40
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	1:27.31	D2 L B2 L2 R' B2 F2 U L2 F2 L2 R B2 R2 F D' B2 R' B2 F' R B2 R' F U
2.	(DNF)	L2 R2 B F2 L' U' L' D' U' B' F2 R2 B2 F L R F2 L' D2 L' B D2 U2 R2 B'
3.	1:14.76	L' F2 D2 U' B2 D U F' U F2 U' B D' U2 R D' B F2 L2 U' B D U2 B2 U
4.	1:09.22	U' F2 D B F' D F D' U2 L' F' D' U R' D' L2 R' U B' F2 R2 F L' U' B
5.	(1:08.40)	B F2 R2 F2 D U B D L2 R U' F D2 U' B2 F2 L' R' D F' U' F' R2 U2 R


The DNF was off by 3 edges, and it was slow, so it wouldn't have counted anyway. The 1:08.40 should have been significantly faster, but I paused for several seconds at the end to recall the last image.  Those last two were very easy scrambles.

Sakarie, I'm noticing some real improvement from doing 12 BLD solves a day. A lot of the BH algs are becoming as solid as normal PLL for me! And it's more fun to do them now - doing them every day makes them seem easier, somehow.


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 9, 2010)

I was just attempting a 4x4 BLD, and I made a mistake in the memorising of the edges and had to pretty much start over. So I thought I would just time the execution, and got 6:05.35. I'm not really impressed with that, just that I'm happy with a success.

Nice average btw Mike.


----------



## arsenalthecuber (Jul 9, 2010)

yay sub 2:30 single and 1/2 mbld at official competition 
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010ZAKI01


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 9, 2010)

Back into BLD I guess 

1:34.84, 1:49.22, 1:27.60, (DNF), (1:12.43) = 1:37.22

The single is pretty much amazing for me since my PB is 1:10.03. I was actually done at 1:10 or 1:11 this time but the timer (iiTimer) didn't stop :/
Now I will practice more to get sub-70 and then sub-60.
Btw, I could try to roll this avg, maybe will do so later


----------



## dada222 (Jul 10, 2010)

First complete blindfolded solve! It was for 2x2 but still works.


----------



## blah (Jul 10, 2010)

I got kinda tired of coding, so I randomly decided to do one BLD attempt...

47.57 B' U' L' B' D2 B' R D2 B L' R' U R2 B2 D R2 L D2 U L F' L2 B' R F2


----------



## aronpm (Jul 11, 2010)

3bld: 1:07.94 

15s memo. 

... I suck


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jul 11, 2010)

. I wish my memo was that fast! My memo fails! Well it's more my corner memo fails.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jul 11, 2010)

Sort of a 3x3 BLD accomplishment
15 mins DNF
U M2 U2 M2 U
That was how far away I was
I had my first success in April, like a 13 mins solve lolz
This is the closest ive had since, Im trying to learn M2 because 3OP for Edges sucks


----------



## blah (Jul 11, 2010)

Finally decided to start practicing.

42.42, 51.65, DNF(1:03.11), DNF(55.44), 48.81, 54.00, 1:12.92, 1:00.06, DNF(48.00), 58.29, 59.11, 47.91, 1:03.43, DNF(49.71), 1:04.29, 56.16, 1:12.03, DNF(54.55), 58.87, 50.53

Number of solves: 15/20
Session mean: 57.37

Best time: 42.42
Worst time: 1:12.92

Best average of 5: 59.15


----------



## iRiLLL (Jul 11, 2010)

blah said:


> Finally decided to start practicing.
> 
> 42.42, 51.65, DNF(1:03.11), DNF(55.44), 48.81, 54.00, 1:12.92, 1:00.06, DNF(48.00), 58.29, 59.11, 47.91, 1:03.43, DNF(49.71), 1:04.29, 56.16, 1:12.03, DNF(54.55), 58.87, 50.53
> 
> ...



still using 3OP ??


----------



## blah (Jul 11, 2010)

Yeah  Too lazy to switch.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 11, 2010)

Damn you're good


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 11, 2010)

aronpm said:


> 3bld: 1:07.94
> 
> 15s memo.
> 
> ... I suck



Good job, but stop failing at execution already 

Gar... school now, holidays over :/


----------



## Faz (Jul 12, 2010)

Wtf blah.


----------



## aronpm (Jul 13, 2010)

3bld: 56.38

FIRST SUB-1 YEAH BOY

Memo was like 17s

B R2 F L2 D' L' B2 F D B2 U2 L R B D L2 D' R2 U L2 F' D2 L F2 L2


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 13, 2010)

aronpm said:


> 3bld: 56.38
> 
> FIRST SUB-1 YEAH BOY
> 
> ...



Congratulations


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 13, 2010)

aronpm said:


> 3bld: 56.38
> 
> FIRST SUB-1 YEAH BOY
> 
> ...



Wow... too fast


----------



## pappas (Jul 13, 2010)

aronpm said:


> 3bld: 56.38
> 
> FIRST SUB-1 YEAH BOY
> 
> ...



Wow. Keep practising and beat feliks' Australian record.
How long have you been cubing for?


----------



## aronpm (Jul 13, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> Wow. Keep practising and beat feliks' Australian record.
> How long have you been cubing for?



One year, after the end of July.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jul 13, 2010)

Well done aron! I wish my memo was as good as yours! My memo sucks so much, but my exec isn't too bad .


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 13, 2010)

13:04.77 
About time I had a half decent 4x4 time.


----------



## aronpm (Jul 13, 2010)

Nice job Zane. I'm still trying to get another success.

Offtopic: 10 posts in a row here by Australians.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 13, 2010)

aronpm said:


> 3bld: 56.38
> 
> FIRST SUB-1 YEAH BOY
> 
> ...



Nice scramble. I got a 1:06.70.

Sorry to break the Australian streak.


----------



## blah (Jul 13, 2010)

50.56


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 13, 2010)

blah said:


> 50.56



Really? I would have expected sub-40 from you. Trying to give me (false) hopes for this weekend? 

Seriously, I love how you've become pretty regularly sub-1 lately. Very cool.


----------



## blah (Jul 13, 2010)

Kinda comes with an 80% DNF rate


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 13, 2010)

blah said:


> Kinda comes with an 80% DNF rate



Uh, no?


> 42.42, 51.65, DNF(1:03.11), DNF(55.44), 48.81, 54.00, 1:12.92, 1:00.06, DNF(48.00), 58.29, 59.11, 47.91, 1:03.43, DNF(49.71), 1:04.29, 56.16, 1:12.03, DNF(54.55), 58.87, 50.53
> 
> Number of solves: 15/20
> Session mean: 57.37


Looks more like 25% DNF rate to me. You're deadly accurate.


----------



## blah (Jul 13, 2010)

Okay, more like 50%. That's why 25% is in the *accomplishment* thread  Blame the scrambles for being nice


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 13, 2010)

blah said:


> Okay, more like 50%. That's why 25% is in the *accomplishment* thread  Blame the scrambles for being nice



I'm curious. Is it really true, or is it selective memory on your part? You're quite accurate in competition, and you've always been quite accurate when we're sitting around before or after a competition just doing solves. Have you kept track so that you know you're really only 50%?

I do a lot of solves just sitting around at home with hand scrambles using the stopwatch on my watch, and I do weekly competition solves on a stackmat (that's not hooked up to the computer), so not all my solves are accounted for, but most of my practice solves from the past few months are stored in CCT. Right now, for 3x3x3 BLD, my count in CCT is 509/682 (74.6%) (with an overall 1:47.64 average). (I'm disappointed about the accuracy - I was over 75% but I've had some bad runs the last few days.)


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 13, 2010)

aronpm said:


> PAPPAS!!15 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. Keep practising and beat feliks' Australian record.
> ...



Wtf, and I though I was good with half a year 
Sub-1 BLD after one year of cubing is awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## blah (Jul 14, 2010)

Yes said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > PAPPAS!!15 said:
> ...


Uh, Iril.


----------



## dada222 (Jul 14, 2010)

Yes! First 3x3 BLD solve ever! 12:39.83


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 14, 2010)

First success is always the best, congratulations.


----------



## dada222 (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## x-colo-x (Jul 14, 2010)

3/5 3BLD 1:06.71 

times :

4.	1:05.89	L R' F U B' F2 U' B F U2 L2 R' D' L R B2 U' B' R U2 L R' U' L' U'
5.	1:03.73	L2 R D F D F' D L' R' U' B2 D2 U2 B F' U2 B' F2 U2 R' U2 B' L2 B D2
6.	1:07.75	D' L2 B R' D' B F D2 B' F' R F2 D U' R' D U2 F L2 R B' F' L' B2 U2
7.	1:06.50	F' R F R D' B2 F L2 D' F' U2 F2 D L' R' B L R2 U2 B L2 U R' B U2
8.	1:12.11	B F2 U B' F' L R U' L' R2 U2 B F2 L2 R2 D U2 B F' D2 U' R2 B L2 D


----------



## MiloD (Jul 14, 2010)

1:12.40

goddamn i know i can go faster.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 14, 2010)

5x5x5 BLD: 12:57.10 (6:22)

Finally sub-13!

Scramble: Lw2 Rw2 D' Lw2 Fw' L' Fw2 Rw' Uw2 R2 F' Lw2 Rw' R U2 F L B' Dw' Uw2 L Lw R Dw' Lw2 Rw B Bw' Dw' B Bw F2 Rw2 B Bw2 Fw' Uw2 U' Fw' F Dw2 F2 Uw2 F Rw2 U2 Lw' Uw' B2 Bw L Lw2 Rw R' Dw U Lw D2 U Fw'


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 14, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> 5x5x5 BLD: 12:57.10 (6:22)
> 
> Finally sub-13!



Nice, Mike! I think the race is on to sub-10, Sir 

Chris


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 14, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> 5x5x5 BLD: 12:57.10 (6:22)
> 
> Finally sub-13!
> 
> Scramble: Lw2 Rw2 D' Lw2 Fw' L' Fw2 Rw' Uw2 R2 F' Lw2 Rw' R U2 F L B' Dw' Uw2 L Lw R Dw' Lw2 Rw B Bw' Dw' B Bw F2 Rw2 B Bw2 Fw' Uw2 U' Fw' F Dw2 F2 Uw2 F Rw2 U2 Lw' Uw' B2 Bw L Lw2 Rw R' Dw U Lw D2 U Fw'


Woohoo! Well done!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 14, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > 5x5x5 BLD: 12:57.10 (6:22)
> ...



Uh, that still seems a VERY long way away. But hey, I never mind really long races, so, sure!


----------



## Sakarie (Jul 14, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



Oh, I never thought you could try blindchallenges over and over again, and try impossible things, just to make them possible.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 15, 2010)

3x3 multiBLD 2/2 in 29:41.02

I dont like multiBLD...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 15, 2010)

4x4x4 BLD avg *10/12*: 7:59.55



Spoiler



Statistics for 07-14-2010 23:29:31

Average: 7:59.55
Standard Deviation: 0.00
Best Time: 6:42.97
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	7:21.47	Fw R' Uw R' D Fw' F2 D Uw2 U' Fw2 D' Uw B Fw2 F' L Rw R Uw' L2 B L2 F U2 B' F' L2 B2 Fw F R2 Uw2 R D2 Rw2 R Fw F' D2	(4:03)
2.	10:26.03	U B Fw2 F L Rw2 R2 Fw2 R F L' R2 D2 U2 B' F' D2 Uw L2 Uw' F' D' Uw' U' L2 D' Uw B2 Fw2 F2 Rw' D B R F' R2 F Rw' R2 Fw'	(6:37)
3.	7:13.33	B2 Fw F L Rw B2 D' Rw' F2 L' U' Rw2 Uw' B Fw Rw2 R D' Uw U L2 D' Uw L D Fw U Rw2 R2 D2 Uw L' U' F2 Rw R' D' Uw' Rw Uw'	(3:53)
4.	7:32.54	D2 L' F2 U' R D2 L D Uw U' L' Rw2 D2 Rw2 Fw D2 Uw U' L Rw2 R2 D B L2 R' B' Fw' F' D Uw2 U Fw' U2 B F2 Uw2 U2 B2 D2 Fw'	(4:03)
5.	7:28.05	U' F2 D2 U' Fw' U2 Fw2 F2 U2 Rw U2 B2 Fw' F' L Rw2 Uw L' B' U2 Fw' Rw' Fw' L' F2 D Fw' D' F U Rw2 R' Uw' R B2 Rw F R Fw R	(3:38)
6.	6:46.76	D' Uw2 B2 U2 F2 Uw2 L2 Fw L2 U2 Rw' U' B2 R Fw' D2 Fw' Rw' D2 Fw' U2 Fw' D Uw B' F L2 F L' Rw' Fw' Rw2 R2 Fw F' Rw B Fw F2 U2	(3:34)
7.	9:09.88	L Rw2 Fw' U2 L' D2 Uw U L' R' D Rw B Fw' F D' Uw Rw B2 Fw F' D2 B2 Fw2 F' L2 F D L Rw2 R2 B2 D Uw R Uw R U Rw D	(5:37)
8.	7:25.05	D U' L' Rw2 R' D2 Fw2 F' Uw L Rw2 R F' Uw2 Fw Rw U R' Fw' D' U F' R' D' Uw' L' Rw2 Uw' R2 F R F D2 U' Rw' D' U' L' B2 Rw	(3:53)
9.	9:05.86	Rw R D2 B' Fw D' B L Fw2 F2 D2 R D Rw' R2 Fw' Uw' L' Fw2 L' Rw R Fw' F D Rw R D' Rw F' D Uw2 B' Fw2 F Uw' R' B' F R	(5:36)
10.	7:26.49	Fw2 Uw' R' Fw R2 D R2 F Rw2 Uw U' L2 Rw U2 L Rw2 Uw' L' R2 D' B2 Rw' F Rw2 R' Uw U' R2 Uw' F U2 Rw2 U Rw2 B Fw L2 Rw2 R2 U	(3:31)
11.	(6:42.97)	U2 R' Fw D2 B' Fw2 F' L Rw2 R' F' D' U R B' R D' Fw2 F' U' B Rw Fw Uw' B' Fw' F Rw2 D' Fw F2 R' F2 U' Fw' F' Rw U' B F	(3:34)
12.	(DNF)	L' B D2 U L Fw' L' B' F L2 F2 D2 F2 U' B2 D2 F U2 L' R' B F' D Uw' Fw2 L U Fw' Uw' B2 Uw' L2 Rw' R2 D Fw' F D Uw2 U'	(8:56.72, 5:24) 2 corners - twisted and swapped



It's a good day for big cubes BLD for me! I was sad when I saw the two bad corners on the last one - I thought I would have a stackmattable average. Oh well. It took about 2 hours and 20 minutes total.


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 15, 2010)

Very nice Mike.
Most people would be happy with a 3BLD avg12.


----------



## aronpm (Jul 15, 2010)

4BLD: 7:28.72

Yay, third success.


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 15, 2010)

Awesome Aron.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 15, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> 5x5x5 BLD: 12:57.10 (6:22)
> 
> Finally sub-13!
> 
> Scramble: Lw2 Rw2 D' Lw2 Fw' L' Fw2 Rw' Uw2 R2 F' Lw2 Rw' R U2 F L B' Dw' Uw2 L Lw R Dw' Lw2 Rw B Bw' Dw' B Bw F2 Rw2 B Bw2 Fw' Uw2 U' Fw' F Dw2 F2 Uw2 F Rw2 U2 Lw' Uw' B2 Bw L Lw2 Rw R' Dw U Lw D2 U Fw'


 Crazy. And your accomplishment a few posts later is also amazing.


Mike Hughey said:


> 4x4x4 BLD avg *10/12*: 7:59.55
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was what I was talking about. Originally I read it as 3bld a12 and I saw best time was 6:42 and was like, slow much? then I realised it was 4bld 
Crazy Mike, crazy. Not only fast, but accurate too.


aronpm said:


> 4BLD: 7:28.72
> 
> Yay, third success.


Oh nice, so pb I'm guessing? As your first one was ages ago and the 234 relay you can't really measure.
Congrats.


----------



## Weston (Jul 16, 2010)

This took forever to do. 

1:28.75, 1:32.81, DNF(1:46.97), 1:47.26, 2:09.49 = 1:49.84

First solve was lucky.


----------



## blah (Jul 16, 2010)

WHAT HUG HEY WHAT.

Must. Practice. Tomorrow.


----------



## x-colo-x (Jul 16, 2010)

another avg sub 1:10 

3/5 1:06.83

times 

1.	1:15.99	D U' L B' F L' R2 D2 L2 R' U2 R' B F2 D U2 B F R D U L2 R B F2
2.	1:07.86	L' R' B F2 D' U L2 B2 F L' R B F R' F L R U B' R' U2 L2 R' B2 L2
3.	49.75 B' D L2 R2 U B2 F2 U2 B' F' R D2 U2 B L R B' D' L' F L R F L' R'
4.	1:02.83	R' B2 D2 U B' D2 B2 F L R D2 U' R U' L' R' B' F2 R2 D B' F R D2 U'
5.	1:09.80	D U R' U' B' F2 U2 L' D2 U2 B2 F2 R D' B' F' U L2 B2 F' L' D2 U B' U'


----------



## aronpm (Jul 16, 2010)

49.75, wow!


----------



## zaub3rfr4g (Jul 16, 2010)

x-colo-x said:


> another avg sub 1:10
> 
> 3/5 1:06.83
> 
> ...



matte matte 

1:03.95, 1:05.18, 55.40, 1:05.50, DNF(1:01.95) 
avg 1:04.88


----------



## x-colo-x (Jul 16, 2010)

ti odio -__- però ho fatto meglio sul 3° 

I've gone on with the AVG. 
10/12 1:10.21


Spoiler



1.	1:15.99	
2.	1:07.86	
3.	49.75	
4.	1:02.83	
5.	1:09.80	
6.	DNF	
7.	1:13.16	
8.	1:09.06
9.	1:12.95	
10.	1:02.14	
11.	1:04.31	
12.	1:24.03


----------



## Faz (Jul 16, 2010)

Faz's 12 Individual Times: 1:15.36, (DNF), 1:04.40, 1:18.30, 1:14.93, 1:16.53, 1:22.25, 1:41.44, DNF, (54.65), DNF, DNF

Good session, 1 DNF was 3 corners, because I cycled the wrong way, another was 2 edges because I didn't see the flipped edge, and the other 2 were off by 3 corners.


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 16, 2010)

Nice Feliks.

My accomplishement:
1:13.38 D2 U' R2 U' R2 L' D L' R F B U F' B R' F D U2 L2 B L' F D' B' L

I also had a 1:08 DNF with what appeared to be 20 or sub 20 memo, pretty lol scramble I suppose though. 
F2 U' D2 B U R2 U F D U2 F' R2 D' U F' U2 F' R2 F2 U' F' D U F B


----------



## Kynit (Jul 16, 2010)

Slowly working my way up to full 3x3 blindfold...

First non-note taking attempt: only tried edges, off by 2 swapped and 2 flipped, far closer than I thought I'd be capable of 2 days ago


EDIT: Just a few minutes later, got it! Took about 8 minutes to memo/solve edges. Getting there!


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 16, 2010)

3x3 BLD 4:36.56 (2:42.34 memo)

scramble was B F2 L' D U' B' F2 R' D B' U B' F D F2 D2 U' F U2 F' L2 R' U2 F U2


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 16, 2010)

First timed 3x3x3 BLD success, 9:08.02.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 17, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Faz's 12 Individual Times: 1:15.36, (DNF), 1:04.40, 1:18.30, 1:14.93, 1:16.53, 1:22.25, 1:41.44, DNF, (54.65), DNF, DNF
> 
> Good session, 1 DNF was 3 corners, because I cycled the wrong way, another was 2 edges because I didn't see the flipped edge, and the other 2 were off by 3 corners.


Well, I already knew about the first 5 solves of this, but 54.65 O_O
No mention of your 42 I see 


Zane_C said:


> Nice Feliks.
> 
> My accomplishement:
> 1:13.38 D2 U' R2 U' R2 L' D L' R F B U F' B R' F D U2 L2 B L' F D' B' L
> ...



Wow fast 
Good to see your memo is improving xD.
Also, I'm coming to the meetup for sure now, you come ok?


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 17, 2010)

4/4 in 27:22
First multi scrambles of the this week's forum competition.
I wasted a little bit of time on the first cube because I thought I did something wrong but all was good.


----------



## x-colo-x (Jul 17, 2010)

3/5 1:05.00


Individual Times:
1.	1:02.39
2.	(1:19.61)	
3.	(1:00.00)	
4.	1:05.76	
5.	1:06.86


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 19, 2010)

It's been awhile since I did 5x5BLD, but...

b2 d R l f' L2 U2 L' l2 r2 b U R' f2 l U l2 F2 b' D2 r2 l d2 F l u' d2 r2 R' l D2 F2 D2 b B2 L2 f' D2 B2 L R2 d U R' D2 b' B' U2 b' B l u U' d D' r2 d r2 b2 f2

11:31 (6:18 memo)

Yay!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 19, 2010)

Wow, Tim - nice job!

Maybe I got it wrong - maybe you'll be the one who will sweep everything in Nationals this year instead of Chester.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 19, 2010)

2:05 3x3x3 PB

I took Chris' advice and switched to audio for corners!

Here's my system;



Spoiler



UFL カ Ka
FUL キ Ki
LFU コ Ko

UFR ラ Ra
RFU リ Ri
FUR ロ Ro

UBR タ Ta
BRU チ Chi
RUB ト To

DFL サ Sa
LFD シ Shi
FLD ソ So

DFR ナ Na
FRD ニ Ni
RDF の No

DBR マ Ma
RDB ミ Mi
BDR モ Mo

DBL ヤ Ya
BLD ユ Yu
LDB ヨ Yo



Thanks to Forte for explaining some stuff about katakana to me.


----------



## Zava (Jul 19, 2010)

1:20.61 bld at czech open, OK time (starting to get faster in bld at competitions maybe?), and really good compared to my times during practise (like my best was 1:15 this weekend) other two attempts were 1:30 and 1:33 dnfs - both had like 8 pieces wrong.

also 6/9 multi bld in 49:54, with only 7 pieces wrong  2x 2 edges flipped, and an edge 3 cycle. I don't get how I always have corners done with this crappy memo system...


----------



## Slash (Jul 19, 2010)

Czech open: bigcubes DNF, 5x5 kinda messed up but it was rather solved that scrambled, 4x4 first had two centers swapped :confused: (10:51), second popped.
multi: 4/5 in 41:42, crappy time but still good result and it was enough to be the 3rd. I messed up a resetup at the first corner of the second cube (according to my judge)
3x3: DNF (forgot to do a resetup ) 1:30.88 so good and a pop for the 3rd which had 40s memo and coulda been sub1:30:s nevermind though I'm happy


----------



## MiloD (Jul 20, 2010)

44.72 3x3 bld (2nd sub1 this week/ever)

4x4 success but I didn't time it, much better than my last one though. doing 4x4 centers with visual is great practice for my 3x3 corner memo.

can't wait for nationals.


----------



## blah (Jul 20, 2010)

MiloD said:


> 44.72 3x3 bld (2nd sub1 this week/ever)
> 
> 4x4 success but I didn't time it, much better than my last one though. doing 4x4 centers with visual is great practice for my 3x3 corner memo.
> 
> can't wait for nationals.



WAT


----------



## MiloD (Jul 20, 2010)

i can't believe it either


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 20, 2010)

MiloD said:


> 44.72 3x3 bld (2nd sub1 this week/ever)


Wow, 2nd sub 1 ever and it's 44.72? Wow nice.



Swordsman Kirby said:


> It's been awhile since I did 5x5BLD, but...
> 
> 11:31 (6:18 memo)
> 
> Yay!


 Crazy.


Zane_C said:


> 4/4 in 27:22
> First multi scrambles of the this week's forum competition.
> I wasted a little bit of time on the first cube because I thought I did something wrong but all was good.


Wow, awesome Zane. How come you started cubing after me, and beat me at the most important puzzles :s
Great job.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 20, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Wow, Tim - nice job!
> 
> Maybe I got it wrong - maybe you'll be the one who will sweep everything in Nationals this year instead of Chester.



Nah.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 20, 2010)

1:57 3x3x3

3x3 Scramble #8939: R' B2 F' U2 F' U' B2 D' F' B U D' F2 D' R' F U' L' D L B F2 L B' L'

sub2 for the win ^_^


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 21, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> 1:57 3x3x3
> 
> 3x3 Scramble #8939: R' B2 F' U2 F' U' B2 D' F' B U D' F2 D' R' F U' L' D L B F2 L B' L'
> 
> sub2 for the win ^_^



Nice, Thom! Was this done with auditory memory methods for corners?

Chris


----------



## aronpm (Jul 21, 2010)

[19:54:47] < Colo> 58.50 B' F2 L U2 B F2 U' B2 F L' R F2 U L' R B U' R2 U' F2 L R D2 U L2
[19:56:23] < aronpm> Colo: 55.56 :O
[19:56:28] < aronpm> Faz: omg sucess
[19:56:33] < Faz> 56.08 colo
[19:56:35] < Faz> ffuu
[19:56:39] < Faz> damnit
[19:56:59] < aronpm> YES I BEAT FAZ
[19:57:06] < Faz> WTF ARONPM BEAT FAZ

55.56 PB


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 21, 2010)

Wow, nice Aron.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 21, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Nice, Thom! Was this done with auditory memory methods for corners?
> 
> Chris




Yeah! Separating the two systems really helps. 

It made BLD fun again


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 21, 2010)

42.19 on aronpm's scramble, 36.84 on Kirjava's.


----------



## Feryll (Jul 21, 2010)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> 42.19 on aronpm's scramble, 36.84 on Kirjava's.



0_0


----------



## aronpm (Jul 21, 2010)

I tried Kir's scramble and got 1:02 dnf by 3 edges. Scramble was pretty nice but definitely not as good as Colo's


----------



## blah (Jul 21, 2010)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, Tim - nice job!
> ...


gogogogogo songjun


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 21, 2010)

R L' D' L' U B' F' U' B' D2 U F' U2 D2 B F' D2 R2 F' R' D' F2 L' F2 L'

1:56.86 ^_^

I've had two 1:51 times now with two flipped edges >_<

EDIT: 

1:56.86, 2:39.95, 2:02.16, DNF(1:47.29), 2:14.56

My first avg5 :O


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 21, 2010)

4x4x4 BLD new PB avg 3/5: 7:16.76

Average: 7:16.76
Standard Deviation: 10.33
Best Time: 6:49.71
Worst Time: 8:58.30
Individual Times:
1.	7:30.71	B2 F' L Rw2 B' F' U' L' Rw R' U2 F' D' L Rw2 R2 B' Rw' R F D2 L' Fw U' L' D Uw2 U2 Fw D' U' L R' D' Uw' U B Fw F Rw2	(3:38)
2.	(8:58.30)	Rw Uw' Fw' Uw R2 F2 L2 Rw' R' B L' Rw' R2 F' Rw' B2 Fw2 Rw' U2 Rw2 R2 Fw D2 F2 D U L Rw2 D Rw' Fw R2 B' Fw2 F' R2 U2 L' Fw2 Uw	(5:21)
3.	(6:49.71)	Uw U2 L' Rw' R' B2 D2 Uw U' Rw' B2 Fw2 L' Rw' Fw' Uw' F R F Rw F2 D' L' Rw' R' Uw B2 F2 L B2 Fw F' D Rw2 B2 Uw2 U' F' L Rw	(3:47)
4.	7:06.03	Fw' L' R2 B2 F' Rw' R Fw2 D R2 Fw' F' R' B F2 L' Rw' R' F2 L2 F2 U' L' Rw B L2 B L B' Fw' L' B' L F' Rw' U' F L2 Rw' R'	(3:54)
5.	7:13.53	B Fw2 F' Uw U2 L R Fw2 Rw R' F2 R2 B F' L B2 U' R' F2 Uw2 B2 L' Uw' L2 Rw' R' F L2 D2 U B L Rw2 R U2 Rw' F2 L D L'	(3:31)

Can you tell I'm trying to avoid DNFing all my solves at Nationals?


----------



## blah (Jul 21, 2010)

I'll be breathing down your neck... d:<


----------



## joey (Jul 21, 2010)

23:58:08 <+Venim> 3x3 Scramble #9093: D F B2 D F2 L2 U B' D F' B' R2 F2 U F2 B' U' F U B2 U2 D F B' L2 
59.82

3x3 BLD on a 5x5 cube


----------



## blah (Jul 22, 2010)

48.38

M2 on 5x5x5 would been fail.


----------



## Faz (Jul 23, 2010)

B2 R2 B' U' D B2 L' U2 B F R2 D B L' F2 U2 L D2 R' U D F' R' B' R' 

52.36

The thing I like, is that the scramble isn't particularly easy at all  And there was parity


----------



## MrMoney (Jul 23, 2010)

best:	58.73	52.65	1:51.38	
worst:	1:22.66	2:05.63	3:25.97	
avg:	1:15.66	1:23.67	2:39.33	
std:	11.6%	31.0%	19.6%

solve	step 1	step 2	total	
1	1:15.46	1:38.58	2:54.04	x
2	1:22.66	1:17.20	2:39.86	x
3	58.73	52.65	1:51.38	x
4	1:21.12	1:04.27	2:25.39	x
5	1:20.34	2:05.63	3:25.97	x

Step 1 memo, Step 2 solution. Using noob method just to be safe on all.

5/5 correct, all except one time under the norwegian record. No practice in 3 weeks.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 23, 2010)

blah said:


> 48.38
> 
> M2 on 5x5x5 would been fail.



37.28

lern2freestyle on easy scrambles. >_>


----------



## blah (Jul 24, 2010)

12:19 5BLD drunk.


----------



## x-colo-x (Jul 24, 2010)

Average of 5: 1:03.99
1. (1:07.22) L' R D2 L2 F2 R2 U' R2 L2 F D' U2 F' R' F' L R' F2 L2 U2 R2 U' F L B2 
2. 1:03.79 L' B2 D2 L' D B' D' U2 L B' U D L R' F2 L' F' R' U' D2 B2 F R' L2 D' 
3. 1:07.13 D' L B' F' L R U L' B U2 B2 L' U R2 D U' R2 L B2 U2 R2 B2 L' F U' 
4. (57.26) D2 L2 F' R' B2 F' L U2 R2 U R L U2 D' F2 D2 L F2 D' L R2 U2 B' F2 R' 
5. 1:01.06 U2 L2 R' U' D2 F' R2 D U B F D2 F D2 U2 L2 B R' B' R' L2 U F R U 

 beaten marco xD


----------



## TMOY (Jul 24, 2010)

2/2 multi in 6:10.78, new PB for me


----------



## aronpm (Jul 25, 2010)

3x3 BLD Corners Only: 16.69

Awesome. 1 corner was solved. There were 3 8-move cycles. Memo was like 4 seconds I think.

EDIT: Woops, I just realised that it was an A9, a Column, and an 8-mover. My bad.


----------



## Slash (Jul 25, 2010)

blah said:


> 12:19 5BLD drunk.



WAT
you're a f***in' idiot You should go to competitions drunk congratz!!


----------



## Faz (Jul 25, 2010)

42.77, but scrambled wrong. Nothing particularly easy, apart from 3 corners permuted

AX LG OD FN IU DB, flip UB+UF

Corners were DLF > DBL > DFR > DLB.
Sune on bottom, pi on top. Memo was 17-18 seconds.


----------



## aronpm (Jul 25, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 42.77, but scrambled wrong. Nothing particularly easy, apart from 3 corners permuted
> 
> AX LG OD FN IU DB, flip UB+UF
> 
> ...



YOU SCRAMBLE WRONG DOESN'T COUNT K

(Also 3 corners permuted = easy gtfo)


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 25, 2010)

Spoiler



Doesn't count


----------



## Faz (Jul 25, 2010)

IT COUNT K


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 25, 2010)

F2 L U R' L B2 L' U' F' U2 L' B F D2 R2 D L' B2 L' B2 L R F R' F'

1:45


----------



## C to R - Cendy (Jul 25, 2010)

yeah.. win! race bld with Chuck at gathering today 
1:58.xx its very bad :fp
but it's one of my accomplishment 

EDIT : some of you maybe don't know that Chuck is Wicaksono Adi that I mean


----------



## blah (Jul 25, 2010)

WAT IT NO COUNT FAZ CHEATER


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 25, 2010)

DNF avg 12

2:17.73, 2:06.71, (1:45.71), DNF(2:21.36), DNF(2:33.03), DNF(2:38.28), DNF(2:09.10), DNF(2:28.52), DNF(2:39.93), DNF(12.36), (DNF(2:39.92)), 2:17.26

oyeeeah ^_^


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 26, 2010)

Kir: Was the 12.36 close? 
Fay: No count you cheat! Nosrs, I'd count it since you didn't scramble incorrectly on purpose for your advantage.


----------



## aronpm (Jul 26, 2010)

Yes said:


> Kir: Was the 12.36 close?
> Fay: No count you cheat! Nosrs, I'd count it since you didn't scramble incorrectly on purpose for your advantage.



also doesn't wear blindfold doesn't count k


----------



## Faz (Jul 26, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > Kir: Was the 12.36 close?
> ...



I lost it, counts k.


----------



## aronpm (Jul 26, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > Yes said:
> ...



I won't give/sell you one for ausnats, doesn't count k


----------



## arsenalthecuber (Jul 26, 2010)

my personal best 333 blindfolded : 1:20.65


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 26, 2010)

Yes said:


> Kir: Was the 12.36 close?




Haha


----------



## aronpm (Jul 26, 2010)

YO YO GUYS WASSUP

CHECK DIS SHIZZ OUT MANGS


4BLD: 6:28.58

PB by about a minute! Memo was about 2:45. Second scramble from weekly comp #30.

EDIT: Actually I forgot to solve 2 wings, which I realized before I started corners. Instead of solving BDML I just solved ML, so before I started corners I just did MBDM, hoping that would solve it.


----------



## Dene (Jul 26, 2010)

orly


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 26, 2010)

Very nice Aron.

My accomplishment:
1:23.96... on one breath.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 26, 2010)

F' L B F' L2 F2 D' R' F D' F L' B U' L U2 B2 F' U2 L' R U' L' D2 L2

1:41.83

Steady progress is steady.


----------



## C to R - Cendy (Jul 26, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> F' L B F' L2 F2 D' R' F D' F L' B U' L U2 B2 F' U2 L' R U' L' D2 L2
> 
> 1:41.83
> 
> Steady progress is steady.



same scramble.. 1:57.85
but DNF by M2 :fp


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 26, 2010)

1:11.66 3x3 BLD!!! My 2nd best solve ever! One piece solved by scramble.

My goal is sub-1.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 26, 2010)

Yes said:


> Kir: Was the 12.36 close?
> Fay: No count you cheat! Nosrs, I'd count it since you didn't scramble incorrectly on purpose for your advantage.



I got a 13.41, but I didn't put the blindfold on correctly. Should I count it?


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jul 26, 2010)

I can now perform M2/old pochmann
Now to learn how to memo it


----------



## Faz (Jul 27, 2010)

MatsValk	,3 BLD
21:38	Kirjava	NO BEER OR DRUGS PLZ
21:38	Venim	3x3 Scramble #10060: B' R' U2 L B2 R' D' L2 B2 U B R' B' F' U' D R2 F2 U F2 U2 R2 F2 B L' 
21:38	Faz	huh?
21:38	Faz	OMG 3BLD
Faz	YESS
21:39	Faz	YESS
21:39	Faz	47.83
21:40	Faz	with a proper scramble
21:40	Kirjava	oshi
21:40	Faz	take that aronpm
21:40	Dene	Kirjava: certainly less aware
21:40	aronpm	gtfo faz

~25 memo.


----------



## aronpm (Jul 27, 2010)

didn't use blindfold doesn't count k


----------



## Faz (Jul 27, 2010)

aronpm said:


> didn't use blindfold doesn't count k



gtfo k


----------



## KJiptner (Jul 27, 2010)

fazizgay k


----------



## MiloD (Jul 27, 2010)

R' L B' R U2 D R U R D B R B' F U' B R2 B' L2 B' U' B2 F D2 L' 

49.xx

Third sub 1 evar. this scramble is a pretty good nonlucky.

damn, i just realized thats the wrong scramble. oh well...

1:06.11 sweet.


----------



## x-colo-x (Jul 27, 2010)

corners memo 10/12


Spoiler



Average: 4.59
Standard Deviation: 1.00
Best Time: 3.38
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	3.64	R F' U' F R' U F2 R U
2.	7.55	D' B D2 B L' B2 F2 L R U' L2 R D U2 F2 R B' F' D B' F2 D' L R' U
3.	3.50	D' B' F' L' B D U2 R B2 L R U' L' U F D2 U F D B F2 L R' D L
4.	3.95	B2 F' L' B F2 L2 R2 D B D2 U2 B L' B F2 D2 U2 L R U2 B L' R' D' F
5.	4.45	B' U' B F2 R D B' F2 D U2 R U L F D' U L' F2 R D' U2 L D2 L2 R'
6.	5.06	F2 L D2 U2 F' L' R' U B' D2 U' B2 F2 U2 R2 U' B F2 L2 R' D U B2 D R2
7.	4.88	R' B2 F2 D U' F L2 R U' L' R F2 D2 F2 L R' B2 F2 L B F L2 R2 F2 L
8.	4.52	F' D2 U' L' R2 B' F D2 R U R' D B2 D' B' L2 B D2 U' B F L R' B2 F
9.	3.97	L' R' B' F L D2 U2 B F2 D' U L R B' U2 L2 U2 B L R' U F D2 L2 U
10.	4.36	B' F' U' F' U L B2 F2 U F L' R' D U' L2 R U L2 B' F L' D U' B' F'
11.	(DNF)	D2 F' L' D2 R B F2 L2 D' U B F2 D' U' B F L' R2 D B2 L2 R B2 U R'
12.	(3.38)	B2 L U2 B' D2 U2 B2 F2 U F' D' U2 B2 F L2 R' D' L' F' U L2 R2 D2 L2 D2


 now I have to find a memo method compatibible with m2 and switch into it


----------



## riffz (Jul 27, 2010)

Alright so I'm back into BLD AGAIN. I've finished making my corner comms list but I'm still using Old Pochmann for corners until I practice them more. M2 for edges.

Average: 2:17.87
Standard Deviation: 6.21
Best Time: 1:57.61
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	2:10.30	D U' B2 D2 L' F L' D2 R U' L R2 F2 L2 R D' U F2 D2 B2 D U2 L2 D U2
2.	(1:57.61)	L R2 B2 F' U' L' R2 D' U2 B' L U L R2 F' D L R2 B F D U R' B2 L
3.	(DNF)	R2 D' U' B2 U2 L U2 B' F U' B D2 U' R' F' D2 U2 B2 F R' U' L2 R2 B F'
4.	2:28.96	U R' D' B' F2 U2 B F' U' R' D2 U L2 D2 L' R2 D2 B L' R2 D' U2 F2 L' R'
5.	2:14.35	F' L' R2 B F2 L2 R' D' L2 B' F R' U' B F2 L2 R2 B' D U2 L' B D' U B


The 1:06 DNF was off by 2 flipped edges. :fp


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jul 28, 2010)

6:46 5x5BLD, 3min memo. Dunno how that happened, earlier today I did my first solve in months and it was a 9:30 or so. Anyway, scramble: F f B D2 R u2 B2 L2 f u F' D d b U2 F' l f' u D f l F2 u2 L' d2 f2 b' R F U2 L2 f l2 U2 d' r' L' l' u2 B2 u2 l D L' f2 L B d R l D' B' F r R2 D' R r' B'
Loads of cycles.


----------



## blah (Jul 28, 2010)

gtfospef


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 28, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 6:46 5x5BLD, 3min memo. Dunno how that happened, earlier today I did my first solve in months and it was a 9:30 or so. Anyway, scramble: F f B D2 R u2 B2 L2 f u F' D d b U2 F' l f' u D f l F2 u2 L' d2 f2 b' R F U2 L2 f l2 U2 d' r' L' l' u2 B2 u2 l D L' f2 L B d R l D' B' F r R2 D' R r' B'
> Loads of cycles.


wat


----------



## Faz (Jul 28, 2010)

Faz's 12 Individual Times: (47.83), 1:11.71, (DNF), 57.11, 1:13.81, 1:14.66, DNF, 1:15.66, 1:20.94, DNF, 1:08.69, DNF

1:07 avg5 there - first 5 solves.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 28, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 6:46 5x5BLD, 3min memo. Dunno how that happened, earlier today I did my first solve in months and it was a 9:30 or so. Anyway, scramble: F f B D2 R u2 B2 L2 f u F' D d b U2 F' l f' u D f l F2 u2 L' d2 f2 b' R F U2 L2 f l2 U2 d' r' L' l' u2 B2 u2 l D L' f2 L B d R l D' B' F r R2 D' R r' B'
> Loads of cycles.



WAT.
Wow fast. That's like... fast. Has a world record been halfed before in comp? 
When's your next comp?


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 28, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 6:46 5x5BLD, 3min memo. Dunno how that happened, earlier today I did my first solve in months and it was a 9:30 or so. Anyway, scramble: F f B D2 R u2 B2 L2 f u F' D d b U2 F' l f' u D f l F2 u2 L' d2 f2 b' R F U2 L2 f l2 U2 d' r' L' l' u2 B2 u2 l D L' f2 L B d R l D' B' F r R2 D' R r' B'
> Loads of cycles.


----------



## MrMoney (Jul 28, 2010)

Ville needs to come to Oslo Open and break some records


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 28, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 6:46 5x5BLD, 3min memo. Dunno how that happened, earlier today I did my first solve in months and it was a 9:30 or so. Anyway, scramble: F f B D2 R u2 B2 L2 f u F' D d b U2 F' l f' u D f l F2 u2 L' d2 f2 b' R F U2 L2 f l2 U2 d' r' L' l' u2 B2 u2 l D L' f2 L B d R l D' B' F r R2 D' R r' B'
> Loads of cycles.



That is almost as fast as Official WR for 4x4x4 BLD around a year ago


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 28, 2010)

MrMoney said:


> Ville needs to come to Oslo Open and break some records



He needs to go to "any" Open where they have BLD events and break some records


----------



## x-colo-x (Jul 28, 2010)

easy scrambles

Average: 56.85


Spoiler



Standard Deviation: 1.50
Best Time: 43.77
Worst Time: 1:10.41
Individual Times:
1.	(1:10.41)	L2 R D2 L2 D U' F' D2 U' L2 B L R2 B' L2 U2 F2 R B R' D2 L' B2 F' U'
2.	(43.77)	D' U' R2 D L' B2 L R' D' U' L2 F D2 U' B U2 L2 D2 B F' D B' F R F
3.	59.45	B F L2 R U' B' F2 U' B' F' R' D' U' B2 D U' B2 F D L B2 F' U2 R2 U
4.	54.80	L' B L2 R2 F R2 B2 F L2 D' L R2 B F2 R' B2 F' D2 U2 B F U2 L2 R F2
5.	56.30	L2 U' L' B2 F L2 R F2 L2 U2 B' R' F2 D' L B L2 R D U R F D U F2


----------



## Toad (Jul 28, 2010)

WTF SPEF O_O


----------



## riffz (Jul 28, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 6:46 5x5BLD, 3min memo. Dunno how that happened, earlier today I did my first solve in months and it was a 9:30 or so. Anyway, scramble: F f B D2 R u2 B2 L2 f u F' D d b U2 F' l f' u D f l F2 u2 L' d2 f2 b' R F U2 L2 f l2 U2 d' r' L' l' u2 B2 u2 l D L' f2 L B d R l D' B' F r R2 D' R r' B'
> Loads of cycles.


----------



## Toad (Jul 28, 2010)

I can't think of any cubing accomplishment I've been more "O_O" at than this Spef... You've actually blown my mind.


----------



## zaub3rfr4g (Jul 28, 2010)

1:07.40, 40.80, 54.95, DNF, 57.27

mean 55.10


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 29, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> I can't think of any cubing accomplishment I've been more "O_O" at than this Spef... You've actually blown my mind.



He's actually been in this vicinity before - it's really nothing new. He is twice as fast as anyone else in the world. That's why everyone else is trying so hard for the record - we all know that once he breaks it, it will be unattainable for us mere mortals.

Way to go, spef! I still haven't had a chance to walk through the solve, but I liked some of the general concepts when I read them. I'm looking forward to seeing how you do it. You are truly amazing!


----------



## ThatGuy (Jul 29, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 6:46 5x5BLD, 3min memo. Dunno how that happened, earlier today I did my first solve in months and it was a 9:30 or so. Anyway, scramble: F f B D2 R u2 B2 L2 f u F' D d b U2 F' l f' u D f l F2 u2 L' d2 f2 b' R F U2 L2 f l2 U2 d' r' L' l' u2 B2 u2 l D L' f2 L B d R l D' B' F r R2 D' R r' B'
> Loads of cycles.



My mind is blown.


----------



## Innocence (Jul 29, 2010)

12:20 3BLD success.


Shut up, I'm a BLD noob. This is actually only like my 3rd actual success, and my first with 3OP/M2.


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 29, 2010)

4/4 in 27:01.


----------



## aronpm (Jul 29, 2010)

1:07.623, 1:17.221, 1:14.181, (DNF), (1:07.078) => 1:13.008


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 29, 2010)

U R U' F2 R' U L B' F' L' B F R' B L R B2

*59.71*

first sub-1  It's the second weekly competition 31 2010 scramble 

No pieces solved. Parity. 28 seconds memo, 31 seconds execution. I am super happy 

Reconstruction:

Memo:

*Edges:* A(lle) M(änner) (J)agen (P)(U)(L). (C)onny (I)sst. UR FR UR (visually). UL flipped.

*Corners:* E F D P T C M

*Corners:* D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D'
F2 R F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' R' F2
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'
D' R F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' R' D
D2 R F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' R' D2
y L U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R y'
R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R
U' F2 U M2' U' F2 U

*Edges:* U2 M U2 M
B' R' B M2' B' R B
L B L' B' M2' B L B' L'
R' B' R B M2' B' R' B R
U2 M' U2 M'
B L2' B' M2' B L2 B'
M2'
B L B' M2' B L' B'
R' U R U' M2' U R' U' R
U R U' M2' U R' U'
R' U R U' M2' U R' U' R
U' x M' U M' U M' U2 M U M U M U2 x' U

217 turns. Approximately 3.63 turns per second.


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 29, 2010)

Congratulations on your first sub-1.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 30, 2010)

Yes said:


> 217 turns. Approximately 3.63 turns per second.



Don't you mean approximately 7 turns per second? It's silly to include memorization time in a tps calculation.


----------



## aronpm (Jul 30, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > 217 turns. Approximately 3.63 turns per second.
> ...



7 turns per second wat


----------



## qqwref (Jul 30, 2010)

aronpm said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Yes said:
> ...



217 turns / 31 second exec


----------



## McWizzle94 (Jul 30, 2010)

1:23.48	D' B2 D U' R U R' D' U R U2 F' D2 L D' L2 R F2 D U L2 D2 U' B' F2

First sub-1:30 in a long time! I'm starting to get the hang of freestyling everything, it's just that memorizing is taking a little too long...


----------



## joelwong (Jul 30, 2010)

old pochmann corners M2 edges 2:12:xx. Best in a while. I am switching to TuRBo/BH method for efficiency.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jul 31, 2010)

ZOMG J`EY


----------



## joey (Jul 31, 2010)

L F' R2 U' L' U2 R2 F L' U' D L F R' D F2 R2 B' U L R D' L2 F2 D
52.20 

Really easy.


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 31, 2010)

Just learnt all the M2 algs, 5BLD attempt in the next few days hopefully.


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 1, 2010)

Sorry to double post, but I'm sure some exceptions can be made   



Spoiler



5x5x5 BLD in 2:02:54 first scramble of the weekly comp 
First ever attempt, learnt the M2 algs yesterday and finished my lettering scheme today. memo was about 50 then I had a break for dinner then came back and refreshed my memo and executed as careful as ****. 

Definately the best cubing feeling I've experienced


----------



## aronpm (Aug 1, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Sorry to double post, but I'm sure some exceptions can be made
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn. Nice.

I guess I won't be the first in Australia to get 5bld.


----------



## KJiptner (Aug 1, 2010)

joey said:


> L F' R2 U' L' U2 R2 F L' U' D L F R' D F2 R2 B' U L R D' L2 F2 D
> 52.20
> 
> Really easy.



51.52 Beatcha.  I still love you though


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Aug 1, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Zane_C said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to double post, but I'm sure some exceptions can be made
> ...



Yeah, beat you for the first in Australia to get a 4bld .


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 1, 2010)

Haha, Australia awaits some more challenges. Who will claim 6x6 or 7x7 BLD?


----------



## aronpm (Aug 1, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Haha, Australia awaits some more challenges. Who will claim 6x6 or 7x7 BLD?



Me! Pick me!


----------



## joelwong (Aug 2, 2010)

3x3x3 bld recent best: 2:12:xx. 
3x3x3 multi bld 1/2 11:xx

I hope i can be one of the youngest official blindsolvers. I am 11.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 2, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> 4/4 in 27:01.


Wow. Now for 5, then 6, then 7... 


aronpm said:


> 1:07.623, 1:17.221, 1:14.181, (DNF), (1:07.078) => 1:13.008


Is this your first average? Or just your fastest? Also, you've improved heaps over the past like, week. Good job. Maybe you can beat Faz at Aus Nats, even if Faz does success


----------



## aronpm (Aug 2, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > 1:07.623, 1:17.221, 1:14.181, (DNF), (1:07.078) => 1:13.008
> ...



Fastest, yeah, but not first (lol). idk what happened but that session was really accurate.

I won't beat Faz at ausnats, he executes too fast.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 2, 2010)

57.91 nonlucky 3BLD at the Taipei meetup on Sunday  Second sub-1...

Also had a 1:09.69 yesterday, first 1:0x


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 2, 2010)

Yes said:


> 57.91 nonlucky 3BLD at the Taipei meetup on Sunday  Second sub-1...
> 
> Also had a 1:09.69 yesterday, first 1:0x



Haha, you skipped the 1:0xs and straight onto sub 1s? 
Good job.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 2, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > 57.91 nonlucky 3BLD at the Taipei meetup on Sunday  Second sub-1...
> ...



Yeah  3 sub-NRs so far! 1:09.69, 59.71 and 57.91.

Also, I find it pretty funny how my PB went from 59.71 to 57.91, just the 9 and the 7 switched places


----------



## x-colo-x (Aug 2, 2010)

first 4BLD success 12:11.00

Fw' Rw B2 Fw F' D' L2 B2 Fw F L D' Uw' U L' Rw Uw' L Rw B2 Fw' R Uw' R2 B D' Fw R B' R' Fw L2 R2 F' D U B' Uw R' Uw


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 2, 2010)

Congratulation on your first 4BLD, how many attempts did it take to succeed because that's a nice first time.


----------



## x-colo-x (Aug 2, 2010)

it's the second attempt, I learned saturday how to memorize centres


----------



## aronpm (Aug 2, 2010)

Nice job Colo


----------



## MrMoney (Aug 2, 2010)

Nice job Colo! Second attempt that is amazing!

While we are at it: how do you solve edges? Still havent figured it out


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 2, 2010)

r2 is a nice way to start off with, it's just like M2 except r2.


----------



## bint2d (Aug 2, 2010)

:fp


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 2, 2010)

Wat.


----------



## x-colo-x (Aug 3, 2010)

4bld 10:59.97 
2° success  memo was ~ 3:50


----------



## aronpm (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice! Your execution should quickly improve, and so will your memo.

You'll get sub10 soon


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 5, 2010)

5/5 (41:44)


----------



## qqwref (Aug 6, 2010)

1:45 3x3BLD 

In competition 

On video


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 6, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> 5/5 (41:44)


Wow, very nice. What part of it is taking so long though? (no offence) 5/5 is amazing, but are you just refreshing heaps on memo?


qqwref said:


> 1:45 3x3BLD
> 
> In competition
> 
> On video



Very nice, I saw the video a few hours ago, and heard at the end, "now you can just DNS your last attempt" and you did


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 6, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Zane_C said:
> 
> 
> > 5/5 (41:44)
> ...


Hmm, I don't do excessive refreshing. I'm still a noob at the journey method so I'm really slow at making the story.


----------



## aronpm (Aug 7, 2010)

6:27.75+


----------



## salamee (Aug 7, 2010)

That's the craziest BLD Scramble I've ever had:
R U' F D U' B2 F D U' L R' F2 L U R2 F' R F R2 F2 D' L2 F' D B
Solution:


Spoiler



z2
M' E2 M E2
y' x U Perm x' y
y2 (this is my normal orientation)
B L' B' M2 B L B'
M2
M U2 M U2
B' R B M2 B' R' B
B L B' M2 B L' B'
L' B L' B' M2 B L' B' L
U' L' U M2 U' L U
M U2 M U2
U R2 x2 y' U2 R-Perm U2 y x2 R2 U'
x M' U' M' U' M' U' M' U2 M' U' M' U' M' U' M'


I got only 2:13.xx on it, because my memo sucks...


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 7, 2010)

3x3, avg5 = 1:39.15
1:39.25, 1:32.80, 1:32.37, 2:09.64, 1:45.41

It is not often I get five without DNF.


----------



## Faz (Aug 8, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Zane_C said:
> 
> 
> > 5/5 (41:44)
> ...




```
22	Guillain Potron	5/5 35:00	France	Czech Open 2010	 
24	Fabrizio Cirnigliaro	5/5 43:31	Italy	Italian Championship 2010	 
25	Simon Bourigault	5/5 43:41	France	Toulouse Summer Open 2008	 
26	Alberto Bosia	5/5 43:52	Italy	Italian Open 2010	 
27	Manuel López Sheriff	5/5 46:07	Spain	Barcelona Open 2009	 
28	Bence Barát	5/5 46:47	Hungary	Austrian Open 2010	 
29	Anthony Searle	5/5 47:22	Belize	Denver Open 2009	 
30	Ángel de Jaén Gotarredona	5/5 48:00	Spain	Spanish Championship 2009	 
31	Anton Rostovikov	5/5 48:06	Russia	Russia Open 2010
```

Zane's would be the 2nd fastest there, if he did it in comp, so uhh, it's not that slow at all really.


----------



## aronpm (Aug 8, 2010)

Well, considering Kai's done sub-10 5/5...


----------



## qqwref (Aug 8, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Zane's would be the 2nd fastest there, if he did it in comp, so uhh, it's not that slow at all really.



It kinda is. People are generally slower at multi in comp (due to being more careful and/or nervous), and in addition the one hour time limit usually means that people will do as many cubes as they think they can without worrying about going over (so anyone who's fast at 5/5 will probably try more cubes anyway).

But doing 5 cubes at once without any mistakes is always impressive, whether it's slow or not


----------



## aronpm (Aug 9, 2010)

4bld: 5:57.94

First sub-6! Racing with Faz. My solve was faster than his memo.


----------



## x-colo-x (Aug 9, 2010)

4bld 10:02.88


----------



## yoruichi (Aug 9, 2010)

2/2 in 2:37 i think at nats


----------



## MiloD (Aug 12, 2010)

bld solved the barrel cube. edges are really fun and corners are really hard.


----------



## salamee (Aug 12, 2010)

Got a Domino BLD in 2:34.xx, using BH Corners


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 12, 2010)

4:22.38 clock BLD with 47 second memo 

exec fale 

EDIT: 3:37.56 with 1:20 memo

EDIT2: WTF!??!?! 2:14.04 success on video, I just tried to go as fast as possible, memo was 38 seconds.

EDIT3:


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 13, 2010)

qqwref said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Zane's would be the 2nd fastest there, if he did it in comp, so uhh, it's not that slow at all really.
> ...



Actually, the main reason for this is the second one qq mentions: most people who can do 5 cubes faster than that are more likely to go for more cubes. If you can do 5 cubes in sub-30, you're bound to be able to go for at least 8, and maybe as many as 10. I do 5 cubes in about 25 minutes, which is really still quite slow, unfortunately. Chester can almost stackmat them!


----------



## aronpm (Aug 13, 2010)

4BLD: 5:15.69

I don't know what the memo was but it was like 2:30 or something.

PB by like 40 seconds.


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 13, 2010)

Good stuff Aron. 
Sub 5 success soon?


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 14, 2010)

A minor accomplishment, but I successfully managed to change my corners method from Orient-> Old Poch hybrid *like Ranzha* to buffer-less 3OP in 5 minutes 

1:47.53 success after 2 tries hehe.


----------



## blah (Aug 14, 2010)

GOGOGOGOGO NR while I'm retired.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 14, 2010)

You're retired? ?
And theres Amos so.. yeah


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 14, 2010)

5x5 BLD 15:29.30 Weekly 2010-33:2 (normal 5x5 not bld scrambles).
Easy scramble but still  (NL)


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice work Mats.


----------



## TMOY (Aug 16, 2010)

Finally got an official 2/2 multi in Dresden (in 8:50). And I also won 4BLD in 11:09.
(And 3BLD was fail, it would not have been funny otherwise )


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 16, 2010)

I inproved my official 4x4 BLD from 23:14 to 21:56 

In Multi I only got 2/3 with 3 wrong edges  Also, 2 DNFs in 3x3 BLD


----------



## Bin Huang (Aug 17, 2010)

*3＊3BLD:1.32.56*

After two weeks' practice,i've improved about 30seconds.about 15s in mo.and15s in solving.and get this pb.great!


----------



## Edward (Aug 17, 2010)

inb4accomplishthread


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 17, 2010)

03:43:44 < statue> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=436038#post436038
03:43:50 < statue> hahaha
03:43:56 < statue> what is this thread?
03:44:25 <+Kirjava> BRILLIANT ACCOMPLISHMENT!!!
03:44:30 < statue> ya
03:44:31 < statue> rly
03:44:42 -!- Charles_Black [[email protected]] has quit [Quit: strangepuzzle.com]
03:44:47 < statue> Edward already killed it
03:44:50 < statue> 1 minute
03:44:54 < statue> and he already killed it
03:44:56 < statue> >_>
03:45:12 <+Kirjava> ahahaha


----------



## Edward (Aug 17, 2010)

;-; 
Sorry?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 17, 2010)

<statue> Kirjava: <3 post

But really, what is this thread?


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 17, 2010)

Edward said:


> inb4accomplishthread



inb4BLINDFOLDEDaccomplishmentthread


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 17, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> 5x5 BLD 15:29.30 Weekly 2010-33:2 (normal 5x5 not bld scrambles).
> Easy scramble but still  (NL)



Congrats - that's a really awesome time!


----------



## CharlesOBlack (Aug 17, 2010)

Finally got a success at BLD again. ~5:30.

A few minutes later, I tried again and failed horribly. D:


----------



## Henrik (Aug 20, 2010)

4x4 BLD 7:44.51 min (3:58 memo)

Handscramble, done on a busride, double parity.

Finally sub-8 
8 centers correct, no edges. It felt like a normal solve, but memo was easy and execution was so fluent, and barely any memo-recalls. 

Next goal 7:30 single and stay under 9 min at each attempt.


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 23, 2010)

So yeah, I'm back in form for multibld after 2/3 months without proper attempts. Did 7 cubes a couple of days ago in 39, which was a nice tester, but a bit slowfor my liking. Today *10/10 48:32 [32:40]*. Next attempt will be 11 cubes sometime in 2 or 3 days time. Maybe 12 if I'm feeling good.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 23, 2010)

Finally got a BLD solve in a comp: 3:48.83 

I didn't think I got it so taking off the blindfold and seeing a solved cube was shocking.


----------



## Keroma12 (Aug 24, 2010)

3x3 Multi-BLD 2/2 in 28:36.08

My third attempt at 2 cubes, first success!!! Now I just have to do it in under 20 min...

EDIT: Added a video in the video forum


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 24, 2010)

*11/11 54:12 [36:18]* Fairly happy with this. Was generally quite easy, but I need a better system for memoing twisted/flipped pieces - it's getting tricky to just do them abstractly in my mind for all the cubes.


----------



## MrMoney (Aug 24, 2010)

kinch, the way I memo my cube is with each sticker symbolized with a letter. On my route I have waypoints with two letters in each symbolizing an object.

In example yellow-blue edgesticker is A and blue-yellow sticker is B. If I need to remember this sticker to be flipped, I just remember BA = BAnana.

If Yellow-Orange needs to be flipped I just remember CD. In that way I instantly know that that piece needs to be flipped.

Hope this made sense!


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 24, 2010)

MrMoney said:


> kinch, the way I memo my cube is with each sticker symbolized with a letter. On my route I have waypoints with two letters in each symbolizing an object.
> 
> In example yellow-blue edgesticker is A and blue-yellow sticker is B. If I need to remember this sticker to be flipped, I just remember BA = BAnana.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I also use that memo system with waypoints for multibld (but with 4 letters in each place). I guess your way could work quite well, as it is just carrying on with the same method and doesn't even require you to realise that you're simply flipping a piece - it will just be shooting to the 2 stickers one after another.

The reasons I didn't really want to use a method like that is firstly because it requires another 2 letters (and an extra waypoint) just for one flip. My route unfortunately only has room for 8 corner and 12 edge shoots, so flipped pieces would generally send it over my limit. Also, if there are 2 flipped edges then it would be rather inefficient to shoot to 4 places rather than doing an MU 2 edge flip alg. One other thing I just thought of (might only apply to M2 method). When there's parity, and the buffer needs to be flipped, it would be more confusing to remember to do parity before the end of reaching the route for that cube (unless you remember that the buffer isn't where you expect it to be!).

Anyway, I'm trying to find a way that they can be memorized in a way that doesn't just blend in with my normal route. Today I experimented with imagining a bollard in the middle of the road when there are pieces to be flipped/twisted, and that worked well to make sure I didn't go past anything without realising, but that doesn't tell me which pieces very easily 

Sorry for the long reply


----------



## qqwref (Aug 24, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> *11/11 54:12 [36:18]* Fairly happy with this. Was generally quite easy, but I need a better system for memoing twisted/flipped pieces - it's getting tricky to just do them abstractly in my mind for all the cubes.



Enjoy your UWR  Now if only I could actually update the ranking.


----------



## Sakarie (Aug 24, 2010)

qqwref said:


> kinch2002 said:
> 
> 
> > *11/11 54:12 [36:18]* Fairly happy with this. Was generally quite easy, but I need a better system for memoing twisted/flipped pieces - it's getting tricky to just do them abstractly in my mind for all the cubes.
> ...



What do you mean? It's a great accomplishment, but not UWR? Not fastest under an hour or infinite time?


----------



## aronpm (Aug 24, 2010)

Wow, nice job.

@qqwref: why can't you update them?

@Sakarie: UWR for fastest 11/11. Previous was Chuck's 55:10


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 25, 2010)

Interesting. I'm sure other people have done faster than this at home though. And Tong did his 15 cubes in competetion faster than that . Must get faster...and more cubes


----------



## qqwref (Aug 26, 2010)

aronpm said:


> @qqwref: why can't you update them?



Can't access my website at the moment (user/pass has changed I guess), so I can't update any files.



kinch2002 said:


> Interesting. I'm sure other people have done faster than this at home though. And Tong did his 15 cubes in competetion faster than that .



I've never heard of anyone doing 11/11 faster than that. And I keep a separate top 3 list for every number of cubes, so you can get UWRs without necessarily beating the performances on other numbers in an absolute sense. The current 'weak' numbers (looking only at the first place result) are 6, 13, 14, 17-23, 25-29.


----------



## Sakarie (Aug 26, 2010)

qqwref: do you want to publish the list?


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 26, 2010)

2:45.98 3x3 solve. Fastest in a while. I kinda hated BLD but it's getting kind of fun as I get faster at it. I've had a lot of DNFs this fast but this is the first legit solve sub 2:50.


----------



## aronpm (Aug 27, 2010)

4/4 in 7:28.57.

memo 3:44 exec 3:44

56 exec per cube 
1:52 per cube


----------



## MrMoney (Aug 27, 2010)

WR in MBLD is up for grabs for a few people... aim for it guys!

I am going for national record next competitioooon.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 27, 2010)

waaaaaaat...


(I also have an accomplishment, 3/4 so far today, with the dnf off by T-perm. Latest was 5:50 (though I spoke on irc during it) so I'll just say high 5


----------



## LarsN (Aug 27, 2010)

5x5x5bld: 13:11.33

New PB by 9 sec, whoo


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 27, 2010)

LarsN said:


> 5x5x5bld: 13:11.33
> 
> New PB by 9 sec, whoo



Lars, nice solve!


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 27, 2010)

MrMoney said:


> WR in MBLD is up for grabs for a few people... aim for it guys!
> 
> I am going for national record next competitioooon.


17 cubes multibld isn't within reach for most guys atm I think. Chester and Iril are the most likely ones to break it I guess, and I can't think of anyone else who can do that many yet.
As for NR, you already have it...
EDIT: Just realised you meant Norway, not Macedonia. So yeah, you just need 2/2 


LarsN said:


> 5x5x5bld: 13:11.33
> 
> New PB by 9 sec, whoo


Nice solve


----------



## MrMoney (Aug 27, 2010)

Chester for the win!  Go go Chester!

And yes, for Norway. Tired of not having any competition, it really is boring :-/


----------



## aronpm (Aug 27, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> MrMoney said:
> 
> 
> > WR in MBLD is up for grabs for a few people... aim for it guys!
> ...



I definitely wouldn't be able to do 17 cubes yet. There's just too much to memo, and I don't have enough routes for more than 10 cubes. 

Maybe if I go to a competition next year I'd be able to do 17, but I hope the WR is broken before that


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 27, 2010)

4BLD 10:07.69, it's been a while (success wise) but I think I should get back on track.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 28, 2010)

Sakarie said:


> qqwref: do you want to publish the list?



No! Never!!!!

Just kidding, it's here. But it hasn't been updated for a little while, so keep in mind a few records may be outdated.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 28, 2010)

I have seriously started learning blindfold. Does that count as an achievement? I want to be comfortable with M2 edges before moving to corners.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 28, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> I have seriously started learning blindfold. Does that count as an achievement? I'm want to be comfortable with M2 edges before moving to corners.



Yay!!!!!!!    Andrew I actually am very excited for you! I've been hoping for a long time that you would give it a shot, as I think you will really enjoy it!

Definitely counts as an accomplishment 

Chris


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 28, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Yay!!!!!!!   Andrew I actually am very excited for you! I've been hoping for a long time that you would give it a shot, as I think you will really enjoy it!
> 
> Definitely counts as an accomplishment
> 
> Chris



Progress is slow, but I definitely want to want to be able to sub 5 by my next competition.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 28, 2010)

6x6 in 49:50 (memo ~27:30). Nice feeling


----------



## LarsN (Aug 28, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> 6x6 in 49:50 (memo ~27:30). Nice feeling



Wow, nice job


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 28, 2010)

1:04.68 BLD 
F' L F' L' F' U L D F2 D' B R2 B' D2 B2 L B R L2 D' R' L' D2 U2 R2 
1 edge solved, I found the corners really easy to memorise, when I was just about finished the memo the time was 14 so I think the memo would of been sub 20.
I ignored any cancelations I could of done cause I knew this solve had good potential and I didn't want to pause.



MatsBergsten said:


> 6x6 in 49:50 (memo ~27:30). Nice feeling


Awesome stuff.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 28, 2010)

LarsN said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > 6x6 in 49:50 (memo ~27:30). Nice feeling
> ...



Well, 13:11 in 5x5 ain't bad either


----------



## LarsN (Aug 28, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> LarsN said:
> 
> 
> > MatsBergsten said:
> ...



Thanks  but I've never done 6x6x6 blindfolded. And don't think I ever will. I'm still aiming to do the 7x7x7 by the end of the year, though.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 28, 2010)

LarsN said:


> Thanks  but I've never done 6x6x6 blindfolded. And don't think I ever will. I'm still aiming to do the 7x7x7 by the end of the year, though.



A little hint , 6x6 is easier than 7x7.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 28, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Sakarie said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref: do you want to publish the list?
> ...



Alex Yu has a 2/2 2:38 in competition.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 28, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> LarsN said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks  but I've never done 6x6x6 blindfolded. And don't think I ever will. I'm still aiming to do the 7x7x7 by the end of the year, though.
> ...



Congratulations to both of you - those are both great achievements!

And Lars, you might not find it the same as Mats. For me, 7x7x7 was "easier" than 6x6x6. I got a 7x7x7 BLD success on the second try. My first successful 6x6x6 was something like the sixth or seventh attempt, a few weeks later. I think that was because the 6x6x6 was too unreliable to turn for me, and I got a really awesome 7x7x7. It sounds like Mats got a 7x7x7 that's not quite as good, and he didn't take to the pillowed shape as well as I did. I actually love the pillowed shape, especially for BLD.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 28, 2010)

So he does, SK. Awesome. I'll add that in.


----------



## MrMoney (Aug 29, 2010)

2/2 MBLD in 9:58 (6:30 memo) INSANEEE for me!!! It is no more then a week ago I could not do even 2/2 in 20min. I hope to cut the times even more. Hopefully I will get 6/6 by Norwegian Open in february!


----------



## aronpm (Aug 30, 2010)

*3BLD*: 54.194

I didn't see what the memo time was but I guess around 15-20 seconds.

1. 54.194 R2 F2 R' B' R' L D2 F' U' B' L R2 F D R2 L B R2 D L2 F R F2 D2 F' 

Is 2 edges and a corner solved lucky? And does it count that one of those is the buffer?


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 30, 2010)

aronpm said:


> *3BLD*: 54.194
> 
> I didn't see what the memo time was but I guess around 15-20 seconds.
> 
> ...



Unless you use floating buffers, buffer being solved is an unlucky thing  So non-lucky solve I guess


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 30, 2010)

57.84 non-lucky  SHATTERED my old PB of 57.91 

B' F2 L2 F L D F2 D U B' R B' F2 L2 R F2 R2 L' U L D2 L2 R2 U L2


----------



## aronpm (Aug 31, 2010)

Yes said:


> 57.84 non-lucky  SHATTERED my old PB of 57.91
> 
> B' F2 L2 F L D F2 D U B' R B' F2 L2 R F2 R2 L' U L D2 L2 R2 U L2



48.56 

memo was 14s

nice scramble, not warmed up either.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 31, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > 57.84 non-lucky  SHATTERED my old PB of 57.91
> ...



WAAAAAAAAAAAT
Wow, crazy fast. Good job to both of you xD


----------



## aronpm (Aug 31, 2010)

MultiBLD: 2/2 3:07.59

Memo was 1:13.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 31, 2010)

I just tried the scramble of Stefan's that everyone was using on the old UWR page, and I was lucky - it was a case I knew. (I figured that, since they said it was a nice case, and I know all the cases that are 3 moves or less from solved now, and about half the 4 move cases.)

9:44.92 (5:47 memorization).

It's the first time I ever tried that shape - I'm glad I got the translation matrix right.

Square-1 BLD is starting to really get fun!


----------



## MrMoney (Aug 31, 2010)

Practise regular BLD just to get speed in my fingers:

2:15.99, 1:53.71, 2:17.43, 2:11.71, 1:56.21
Average: 2:07.01
Best: 01:53.71

I have some mental blockade with using freestyle when I go for max speed. I am too scared to mess up a comm or to figure one up on the spot, and therefore go for easy M2. I should really change this... But do not want to loose my speed.


----------



## Kynit (Aug 31, 2010)

Fffffuuuu-

Off by two edges and Old Pochmann parity D:

I always label the pieces wrong in memo


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 1, 2010)

Kynit said:


> Fffffuuuu-
> 
> Off by two edges and Old Pochmann parity D:
> 
> I always label the pieces wrong in memo



Nice accomplishement you have there, congratulations.


----------



## Kynit (Sep 1, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Nice accomplishement you have there, congratulations.



The sad part is that it IS an accomplishment - that's as close as I've ever gotten! :fp


----------



## onionhoney (Sep 1, 2010)

YEEEEEEEEEEEES!

1:09.xx using 3OP xD
Too bad i lost the scramble. 4 edges and 4 corners are permuted.


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 1, 2010)

Kynit said:


> Zane_C said:
> 
> 
> > Nice accomplishement you have there, congratulations.
> ...



Oh sorry lol, I thought you mistakened this as the Blindfold Failures Thread. Hopefully your next accomplishent is a full solve.


----------



## aronpm (Sep 1, 2010)

4bld: 4:41.61

Woooooooooooo sub-wr

memo was like 2:10 I think. 

scramble: U2 u2 L' B R B u r2 B u2 D2 r B' L F2 B' R2 r L' D' F2 f' r2 F' R2 D2 F r2 U2 r' u f' B' R2 U' R r F2 U2 L' get last scramble


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 1, 2010)

aronpm said:


> 4bld: 4:41.61
> 
> Woooooooooooo sub-wr
> 
> ...



Great solve.

8:32.61 

memo was around 3:30 I think.


----------



## aronpm (Sep 1, 2010)

Very accurate 3bld session for me:

1:25.790, DNF(1:33.003), 1:02.747, 1:19.565, DNF(55.686), 1:07.916, DNF(56.179), 1:17.688, DNF(1:14.345), 1:24.497, DNF(57.678), DNF(1:16.532)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 1, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > 4bld: 4:41.61
> ...



Very nice Aron 
Good, beats me Zane 

8:50:45, memo 5:48 (I think )


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 1, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> Zane_C said:
> 
> 
> > aronpm said:
> ...



Congrats all of you  I didn't fare so well. First 4bld in a couple of months. 3:40 memo or something (I'm sure I used to get sub 2:30) and then the solve was going fine until I dropped the cube on edges. I think Mats is likely to beat me at bigcubebld in Sweden


----------



## SimonWestlund (Sep 1, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > Zane_C said:
> ...



I don't think Mats is coming to Swedish Open..


----------



## Sakarie (Sep 1, 2010)

SimonWestlund said:


> kinch2002 said:
> 
> 
> > MatsBergsten said:
> ...



Oh, why not?


----------



## x-colo-x (Sep 1, 2010)

3BLD 
10/12 1:04.94


Spoiler



Average: 1:04.94
Standard Deviation: 6.11
Best Time: 55.38
Worst Time: 1:16.88
Individual Times:
1.	1:14.66	R' F2 D2 U2 B L' R B' F2 U' L' R' U' R B F' D2 U' L' R' D' U' B2 F2 U2
2.	1:08.36	B F' D' U' L F U L B2 U2 B' D2 R U2 F D2 U' L' U' L2 R' U2 L2 R2 F'
3.	1:03.47	R D U B2 F2 L' D' U2 R' B' F' D2 U' B R' B2 L2 B2 F U2 B F D2 U' L
4.	56.75	L2 B' L2 R' B2 F' D' U' B' L R D2 U' F2 L' R' B D2 B' F' L' R B L' R2
5.	59.20	R D U' L' R' U' L' R D U2 L2 R' D2 B F L2 B2 L' D' B D2 U L2 R' B
6.	(1:16.88)	U L F D2 U2 L R' B2 F U2 F D L2 R2 B' F D' B' U L D2 U2 L2 R' F'
7.	1:15.38	B2 F' R2 B F' D U L' D2 U' R2 D2 F2 U' F' L' U' L2 D' B R' B2 F2 D' R2
8.	55.42	L' R' B L' R2 U2 R F' R' B L2 R2 D U' F' L B2 F L2 R B2 D' B' U R2
9.	1:03.56	R2 F2 U F D' U R' B F D U' F2 D' U R B D2 U B F U' B' F2 D' L'
10.	1:10.41	D' U L R2 B' F2 D2 R D U' L R' U2 F2 R B F2 D U' L' R' U' F R' D
11.	(55.38)	L R' D2 U' B' D U2 B' D' R' D2 U' R F2 L2 B F U2 B F2 R' D2 U' B2 D
12.	1:02.17	F D2 U2 L' F L' R2 D' U L D U L' B F' D2 L' R D' U2 L2 D F D2 B



3/5 1:00.38 


Spoiler



Average: 1:00.38
Standard Deviation: 2.75
Best Time: 55.38
Worst Time: 1:10.41
Individual Times:
1.	55.42	L' R' B L' R2 U2 R F' R' B L2 R2 D U' F' L B2 F L2 R B2 D' B' U R2
2.	1:03.56	R2 F2 U F D' U R' B F D U' F2 D' U R B D2 U B F U' B' F2 D' L'
3.	(1:10.41)	D' U L R2 B' F2 D2 R D U' L R' U2 F2 R B F2 D U' L' R' U' F R' D
4.	(55.38)	L R' D2 U' B' D U2 B' D' R' D2 U' R F2 L2 B F U2 B F2 R' D2 U' B2 D
5.	1:02.17	F D2 U2 L' F L' R2 D' U L D U L' B F' D2 L' R D' U2 L2 D F D2 B


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 1, 2010)

x-colo-x said:


> 3BLD
> 10/12 1:04.94
> 
> 
> ...



wtf no DNFs..are you still using Old Pochmann for corners?


----------



## x-colo-x (Sep 1, 2010)

When I'm not upset, I don't DNF a lot.
Unfortunately, I still use Old-Pochman because I'm too lazy to change method; but probably after the Mediolanum Open, I'll try to move to the Freestyle.
20/25 1:04.32


Spoiler



Cubes Solved: 20/25
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 1:04.32
Standard Deviation: 6.98
Best Time: 54.50
Worst Time: 1:17.58
Individual Times:
1.	1:09.89	D2 L D' L2 R' D2 U B2 F' L2 R B' F L' R2 U' R B' L' D2 L' R' B R' B2
2.	1:04.31	L' R D' B2 F' U' L2 D B' F2 L R' B2 D U2 F2 D' U L' F' R' U L D2 U
3.	1:17.58	D U' B' D' U F2 R D2 B' L B' F2 L2 R B D' U L2 U2 R' D U' L' B' L'
4.	1:10.16	L' R B2 F2 L' R' B' U B2 F L' R F2 R2 F R F L' R' F' L2 R B2 F2 R2
5.	1:12.83	D U2 R2 U2 L' U' F2 U' B' F R2 D U2 B L D' B2 F D B' R2 U2 R' D' F
6.	1:05.95	F2 D' R D L2 R' D U2 R F L' F2 L' B2 L U2 L' D2 L2 B' F2 U' B F' R'
7.	1:05.56	B' L' R D B2 F' L D' R B2 D2 L R' F2 D2 U2 R2 B2 F' D U L2 F' D' U
8.	57.39	L2 R2 D L2 U2 F L' B F2 L' B2 L' B D' F' D B D U2 F' L2 B U F2 U2
9.	DNF	L' R B F2 D U2 B2 L2 U' F' L R' B F2 R2 B L2 U2 L B2 L2 F U2 L R2
10.	54.50	R2 B2 D2 L2 R2 B U' L U' L2 U2 L2 R' D B2 F' L' R2 B' R' B L R' U' F2
11.	1:13.23	B' F' L' R' U2 R' D' U R D' U' R' U' B U F2 L2 B F D2 L2 R' D U2 L'
12.	DNF	U' F D2 B R' D' L U' B2 L D F2 L F U L2 R B2 R2 D F R' D U' F2
13.	1:14.95	F L' R' U B2 F' L' R2 D' U L' B' L' B F' D' U2 B F2 L F D B2 F R
14.	1:01.55	U2 L' R B' F2 L2 B' D2 L R2 F2 U' B F2 D R' D' B2 D2 B' F L R U2 R
15.	59.09	R2 B' D2 U F2 D' U' L' B F' U F2 U F' L B L F' R' F2 U F L2 R2 F2
16.	1:10.59	L2 R2 B' F R' B2 L2 B R B2 F D2 R B D2 R' U' R2 B' F' U R B' D U
17.	59.03	F' R2 F' L R' U' B' D' U' B2 D U' L' D' U2 L' D' U R2 D R' D2 R D U'
18.	DNF	U' B D2 B2 L2 R U2 R2 D L2 R' D2 L' B D R' B F2 U L R2 D' F' D B
19.	DNF	R' B2 D U R' U B2 F' L R D2 U' F2 L R2 D U' R B F L2 R' U' R' D2
20.	57.70	B' U2 F L B2 F2 D2 B2 U B U' F2 L R B' F2 D F' L' R2 D2 B2 F U2 R
21.	57.80	F L2 R D2 U R2 U' R' B F2 L2 U2 B' D2 L2 D' U' F' D2 R' D U' B F2 L
22.	1:00.72	R' D' U' B F2 D L' F2 L' R D' U' L2 D2 F2 L2 R2 B2 F L' B D F' D R2
23.	55.12	R D U2 B L' R B2 F2 U' B F' L F2 L2 U R D U' B U R2 F2 L' R D'
24.	58.43	F' D2 B2 F D U L2 D' U' B' F U2 B2 F2 U' F L' U2 L2 R2 D B F2 D U
25.	DNF	D U2 F2 D2 U L' F' D2 U2 B2 F' L' R' D L' F' D U L B2 L2 D2 R2 D2 L'



3/5 57.98


Spoiler



Average: 57.98
Standard Deviation: 0.25
Best Time: 55.12
Worst Time: 1:00.72
Individual Times:
1.	57.70	B' U2 F L B2 F2 D2 B2 U B U' F2 L R B' F2 D F' L' R2 D2 B2 F U2 R
2.	57.80	F L2 R D2 U R2 U' R' B F2 L2 U2 B' D2 L2 D' U' F' D2 R' D U' B F2 L
3.	(1:00.72)	R' D' U' B F2 D L' F2 L' R D' U' L2 D2 F2 L2 R2 B2 F L' B D F' D R2
4.	(55.12)	R D U2 B L' R B2 F2 U' B F' L F2 L2 U R D U' B U R2 F2 L' R D'
5.	58.43	F' D2 B2 F D U L2 D' U' B' F U2 B2 F2 U' F L' U2 L2 R2 D B F2 D U


----------



## Stefan (Sep 2, 2010)

x-colo-x said:


> I still use Old-Pochman
> 20/25 1:04.32



How much of it? Both corners and edges? If you used just old pochmann, that would be amazing!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 2, 2010)

I think he said, that he only used Old Pochmann for corners. Still, very impressive!


----------



## Toad (Sep 2, 2010)

x-colo-x said:


> 3/5 57.98
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



O_O


----------



## x-colo-x (Sep 2, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> x-colo-x said:
> 
> 
> > I still use Old-Pochman
> ...





Yes said:


> I think he said, that he only used Old Pochmann for corners. Still, very impressive!



yeah, I use OP for corners and M2 for edges 
thanks


----------



## iRiLLL (Sep 2, 2010)

x-colo-x said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > x-colo-x said:
> ...



your PB 38.51 with m2/pochman?


----------



## x-colo-x (Sep 2, 2010)

yes, but it was very lucky, i think that my pb nolucky is 51


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 2, 2010)

*11/11 51:51* [33:52] Weekly comp 2010-36. Success in a safe enough time. I had to backtrack through 4 corners shoots once because I skipped a location. There was probably a quicker way to do it but oh well.

If you don't want to know anything at all about the scrambles then don't read below! But don't worry it wouldn't be a massive advantage to read this of course!


Spoiler



The scrambles were horrible! One scramble (possible 3rd one) had something like 4 separate edges cycles including one that had an awkward double M slice pair that I solve by shooting to the wrong sticker and then flipping at the end. Quite a few flipped pieces around the place too, and they are the one thing I don't enjoy about multibld!


----------



## Micael (Sep 2, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> *11/11 51:51* [33:52]



That is the kind of post that make me want to get back into multi. I failed to really get back for months now...

Maybe my problem is that I always try to much and get poor accuracy. Quite demotivating. Your accuracy looks pretty good. I will try to do a super-safe attempt this week, looking for some motivation.


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 2, 2010)

Micael said:


> kinch2002 said:
> 
> 
> > *11/11 51:51* [33:52]
> ...



Just go for 6/6 in 60 mins  That will get your accuracy up. I never go fast in multi for fear of 'wasting' an hour.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 3, 2010)

I believe this is my first ever sub-90 3x3x3 BLD average 10/12.

Average: 1:29.22


Spoiler



Statistics for 09-03-2010 13:09:44

Average: 1:29.22
Standard Deviation: 11.23
Best Time: 1:14.04
Worst Time: 2:44.28
Individual Times:
1.	1:33.52	D2 L2 F' U L' R' U2 L D U F L2 R F' D' U B' F' D' B2 R' U2 L' B' F2
2.	1:51.60	U2 B' F R B U2 L R F R' F L' B' D U B F U F U L' R' D U B2
3.	1:38.22	B2 D U B L R' F R2 B' U B2 U B2 F' R' B2 F U B2 R' D2 B F' D U2
4.	1:23.08	U' L2 R2 F' D2 L F L' U B F' D U' F D L U2 R2 B' F2 D2 U2 R2 F' L
5.	(2:44.28)	L R D2 U L' R' B2 F' D U2 R2 B2 U' L2 R' F2 D2 U' L' R' F L2 R' U2 R
6.	1:42.34	U' L' R2 D' B2 L' R2 D2 B F D2 U F' L2 R' D2 L R B R F2 D U2 B' F2
7.	(1:14.04)	L R2 B R' B2 R' D' U F' U2 F U2 R D' U' L' R' D' U F' L' D2 U B' D
8.	1:24.58	L2 D' R2 D2 L' B' F' D2 B2 F2 L' R2 D2 L' D2 U2 B F D' U B L2 B2 L R'
9.	1:16.92	L' R' D U L B' F2 L' D U2 B' F U F' D' U' L2 U2 B F D U2 L' R B'
10.	1:25.64	F' U2 L' R2 B F2 L2 B L' R D B L R2 B D' U2 R' B' F D2 U L2 R F2
11.	1:14.99	B2 D2 U2 F L' R D L R F2 L' U2 B' L2 B' F D U' R' B D' L' B F2 D'
12.	1:21.32	D2 L' B L' F2 L B2 L' B F2 L2 R' D U' F D' U F R' U' B' F D U L2


I was about ready to give up for the day before this streak, because I was having a terrible day. Times were fairly fast, but I DNFed 5 of the first 12. But then suddenly this happened! I tried to keep going, but I DNFed the next one so I quit.


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 3, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Average: 1:29.22
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Oh wow  That is truly impressive! And you still haven't won a 3bld comp?!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 3, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Oh wow  That is truly impressive! And you still haven't won a 3bld comp?!


No, because I am a chokemaster. At Toronto I lost by 1 second with an over 2 minute solve as my best. (shrug)

I've been to 20 different competitions now, and competed in 3x3x3 BLD at every one of them. I've been second place 11 of the 20 times. Pretty funny, actually.

And thank you!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice average Mike !!
But you ought not to make so much progress, if you do I'll never catch you .

But as of today, right now, I have actually closed the gap a little (first solve in the weekly):

7x7 BLD in 1:27.36 , memo 49:37. Third try.

And Lars: 120 days left


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 4, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> But as of today, right now, I have actually closed the gap a little (first solve in the weekly):
> 
> 7x7 BLD in 1:27.36 , memo 49:37. Third try.
> 
> And Lars: 120 days left



Oh, wow - Congratulations, Mats!!!!!! That's so cool!


----------



## 04mucklowd (Sep 4, 2010)

Over my holiday I took the time to practice some 3x3 BLD
The best time I could get was 5:31.55
This is my PB!


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 4, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> 7x7 BLD in 1:27.36 , memo 49:37. Third try.
> 
> And Lars: 120 days left


Congrats  120 days left for me too. It is on my New Years Aims after all.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 4, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > 7x7 BLD in 1:27.36 , memo 49:37. Third try.
> ...


Congratulations Mats! 

And good luck to Daniel and Lars  (and me, just put it on my New Years Aims too )


----------



## Pixel 6 (Sep 4, 2010)

I started learning blind a few weeks before Nationals.

Been really diligent at practicing it and learning more about memorization, and was with pjk today practicing and getting some well needed help. 2 tries with him, but no dice.

Sitting at a coffee shop late at night, and decided to do a memo... and what do you know, SUCCESS!

My memo time is like 20 minutes lol. Patrick jokes that I'm storing it in my long term memory...

Hit the stackmat, and at 5:38 took off my blindfold, and voila! Solved cube.

I'm uber amped. Can't wait to get it again now!

- Pixel -


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 4, 2010)

Pixel 6 said:


> I started learning blind a few weeks before Nationals.
> 
> Been really diligent at practicing it and learning more about memorization, and was with pjk today practicing and getting some well needed help. 2 tries with him, but no dice.
> 
> ...


Congrats! There's nothing quite like a first success, so enjoy the feeling  Patrick may be saying it in an amusing way, but it's not really a joke! You can probably still remember the whole memo several hours later right? If so, you're memoing a bit too much. Once you've got a few successes, try to risk a fast memo and see what happens.


----------



## LarsN (Sep 4, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> kinch2002 said:
> 
> 
> > MatsBergsten said:
> ...



Congrats Mats  I've tried twice so maybe third try is lucky for me too 

Looks like a race is starting


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 4, 2010)

~25 DNFs in a row  AWESOME! So encouraging 

EDIT: FINALLY! FINALLY! A success, after around 35 DNFs


----------



## qqwref (Sep 4, 2010)

3x3 BLD on the simulator in 1:59.44, first sub-2  11th place


----------



## Pixel 6 (Sep 5, 2010)

Got another one today, but it was kinda weak sauce I think...

I've been doing ok with the memo, but I usually mess up a T-Perm somewhere, and insert my edges in the wrong order. Because of this, I've been doing scrambles from Dan Cohen's iiTimer, and taking a screen shot so that I can do the same solve again if I make a mistake.

Today I did a memo, and went for a solve... after OE and OC, I start permuting corners, and get most of the way thru them, and realized I forgot to do my setup move for the first corner. So stopped that solve, and did the scramble again, and went straight into the solve again. Solved it, but I don't know...

I did a successful solve on that one, but it feels kinda like a weak solve since I technically did it twice. What do you think? Don't count it?

anyway, I'll try another one tonight after I'm done DJing, and see if I can make it legit. =]

And I'm taking the advice to speed up my memo. It still's like 10 minutes, but the solve I got was in like 3:38 or something like that once I started moving the pieces. (Can't use my timer until I'm under 10 minutes.)

I also put one piece in place in the wrong order, and caught it... undid that move, and put in the correct one. And almost got lost at the end too lol.

So yea. BLD is fun. It'll be nice to start doing them faster.

- Pixel -


----------



## Pixel 6 (Sep 5, 2010)

Dang... Placed my Left- Back- U & D corners in the wrong order... (flip flopped) which caused my t-perm corners to be off at the end too. So all orientation right... But 4 bad corners all said and done.

Was pretty close though!

17 minutes memo and solve. 

- Pixel -


----------



## joey (Sep 5, 2010)

15:55.99 4x4 BLD DNF.
6 corners wrong.. weird, I think there may have been an exec mistake during edges that threw them off.

11 edges wrong. The UR dedge is at LU, which is weird, and also makes me think something went weird with exec. (But it could also be a coincidence)

ALL centres correct, YEEEEAAAAH.


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 5, 2010)

joey said:


> 15:55.99 4x4 BLD DNF.
> 6 corners wrong.. weird, I think there may have been an exec mistake during edges that threw them off.
> 
> 11 edges wrong. The UR dedge is at LU, which is weird, and also makes me think something went weird with exec. (But it could also be a coincidence)
> ...


Nice accomplishment - at least you got the centres  You'll get there soon. When I see edges and corners wrong but centres right I just assume it's an edge exec mistake.


----------



## Pixel 6 (Sep 6, 2010)

Ok. Did another one today. Memo in 10, solve in 3 something. I think I now know what the mistakes were I was making learning. Thanks to Patrick!

Now to get faster =]

Edit:
Here's my solve from yesterday. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMZRHvbu_eo


----------



## buelercuber (Sep 6, 2010)

starting to learn blindfold, can do the edges and corners, while looking, when i do attempt to blind solve it, i use a pad and paper, to write down the pieces. only two successful solves with blindfold so far.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 6, 2010)

joey said:


> 15:55.99 4x4 BLD DNF.
> 6 corners wrong.. weird, I think there may have been an exec mistake during edges that threw them off.
> 
> 11 edges wrong. The UR dedge is at LU, which is weird, and also makes me think something went weird with exec. (But it could also be a coincidence)
> ...



Success today - gogogo joey!


----------



## Slash (Sep 6, 2010)

5/5 in 39:03 at Hungarian Open.
We did NOT have those f***in boxes
Thank you Hubi for being my judge
Although, I only became 4th because István, Bence (Barát) and Zava were on the podium:S (btw congratz to them)


----------



## MrMoney (Sep 6, 2010)

3/3 MBLD in 20min 38sec (memo: 16min) first 3 scrambles from weekly 36. Went really smooth, although my memo needs some work. I just cant find images for some letter pairs. VQ and in general anything with a Q. Should maybe change that letter...


----------



## x-colo-x (Sep 6, 2010)

9:38.40 4bld


----------



## emg (Sep 6, 2010)

MrMoney said:


> 3/3 MBLD in 20min 38sec (memo: 16min) first 3 scrambles from weekly 36. Went really smooth, although my memo needs some work. I just cant find images for some letter pairs. VQ and in general anything with a Q. Should maybe change that letter...



VQ - very quiet - elmer fudd


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Sep 7, 2010)

10:28.91 4x4 BLD!  Maybe sub-10 soon? 
This one had about.. 5 min memo


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 7, 2010)

emg said:


> MrMoney said:
> 
> 
> > 3/3 MBLD in 20min 38sec (memo: 16min) first 3 scrambles from weekly 36. Went really smooth, although my memo needs some work. I just cant find images for some letter pairs. VQ and in general anything with a Q. Should maybe change that letter...
> ...


I'd probably go for Vicky (picture a Vicky I know). Congrats


----------



## blah (Sep 7, 2010)

VQ as in weak.


----------



## KJiptner (Sep 7, 2010)

For me VQ is Aquaman http://stoa.usp.br/francisco/files/1550/14122/aquaman-1.jpg. Don't ask why


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 7, 2010)

Square-1 BLD average 3/5: 12:51.43
Best single: 6:50.69



Spoiler



Statistics for 09-07-2010 16:17:32

Average: 12:51.43
Standard Deviation: 0.00
Best Time: 6:50.69
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	10:46.86	(4,-4) / (0,3) / (-4,0) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (0,4) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (-3,1) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (-5,2) / (4,2) / (1,2) / (2,2) /	(5:19); AH; corner parity
2.	18:53.04	(0,-4) / (0,3) / (-5,4) / (-4,3) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (-3,2) / (0,1) / (6,1) / (6,4) / (6,2) / (6,3) / (-1,4) / (-1,4) / (2,0) / (-3,0)	(13:49); RT; edge parity; forgot memo for RT, but worked it out!
3.	(6:50.69)	(1,-3) / (0,-1) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (0,2) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (2,0) / (-2,4) / (3,0) / (2,0) / (3,0) / (0,2) / (1,4) / (4,0) / (0,4) / (-2,0)	(4:07); TU; no parity
4.	(DNF)	(0,2) / (0,6) / (0,3) / (0,4) / (-3,0) / (-2,5) / (-2,0) / (2,0) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (4,2) / (6,2) / (5,4) / (0,5) / (1,2) / (-2,0) / (0,1)	RS - don't know it yet
5.	8:54.40	(0,3) / (3,-3) / (3,3) / (6,3) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (6,0) / (4,3) / (-1,5) / (-5,0) / (6,0) / (0,1) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (-5,4)	(4:38); QW; no parity

The letters in the comments are my way of keeping track of the shapes. I'm using CCT, so when it displays, it shows a / at the end every time, so you have to add a slash at the end of the scrambles that don't have one to see the solve I actually did. I'm probably using CCT wrong, but I never bothered to figure it out since I figured it was a good enough scramble anyway.



The second solve was 18 minutes because I spent 10 minutes recalling the memorization for the translation matrix. The fun thing is that if you remember part of the memorization, you can usually dredge up the rest by process of elimination due to the way my scheme works. My DNF was a case I haven't memorized well enough yet.

I still don't have all cases memorized - I'm probably about 2/3 done (maybe a little more). But I do have all 90 cases worked out, and have at least started working on memorizing them all. Hopefully by the end of the week I'll really have them all.

I wanted to wait to post an average until I had them all learned, but once I actually got a successful average, I couldn't resist posting it.


----------



## joey (Sep 7, 2010)

wat


----------



## MiloD (Sep 7, 2010)

Mike, that is ridiculous. Translation matrices sound really intense. Do you have any related word or excel files that you are willing to share??


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm trying to put together a full web page tutorial including all the cases, but I can tell it's going to be a lot of work. I could really use website space from somebody to post this when I'm done, though, if someone would like to make it available.

It's pretty intense doing the conversion when memorizing. I often find it hard to keep concentrating through it - switching back and forth between the translation matrix and the pieces being memorized can be so confusing if you're distracted at all.

I'm actually still pretty terrible at getting to square. For cases over 4 moves, I pretty much always have to use the helper image I've memorized at each move to figure out how to set up for the next slice turn. So when I start solving, I'm often spending a lot of time feeling the top and bottom faces to figure out what case I have. 

I still think someone who is good at this method will be able to consistently sub-5 their solves. And I wouldn't be surprised if someone like Ville could go sub-2.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 7, 2010)

Great, Mike! I only tried it once and got lucky I got an easy shape, you're the first I know who's doing it consistently (although I guess most good speedsolvers could do it with tracing if they wanted to).


----------



## joey (Sep 7, 2010)

1) MEMO PIECES WITH TRANSLATION MATRIX
2) WORK OUT CYCLES DURING EXECUTION
3) ???????????
4) PROFIT


----------



## qqwref (Sep 7, 2010)

Translation matrices? One for each shape? And you're memorizing all of them?

Mike, you are just too insane :tu And I don't even know optimal cubeshape yet...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 7, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Great, Mike! I only tried it once and got lucky I got an easy shape, you're the first I know who's doing it consistently (although I guess most good speedsolvers could do it with tracing if they wanted to).



I think Takao already does it consistently, but he traces. I'm still not lots faster than him, but with practice, I should be.



qqwref said:


> Translation matrices? One for each shape? And you're memorizing all of them?


Yes, I'm working on them. By the way, each case is represented by an image. For that image, I have a helper image, which tells me which way each face should be turned before the next slice move. It also tells me where to start lettering my pieces. Then I have 4 images for the edges and 4 images for the corners. So 9 total images need to be memorized per case, 89 cases (already square doesn't need one!), so a total of 801 images to memorize. But it's really just 89 stories; how hard can it be to remember 89 stories?  Right now, I really do have about 65 of them solid.

It always feels so good when I first look at the scrambled puzzle and realize I know that case!


----------



## Sakarie (Sep 7, 2010)

That's just great Mike! You really are the one that doesn't retreat for a challenge! 

If it's just a server and website you need, I have one on www.skarrie.se, that's currently pretty much unused. But I'm not sure that's what you want or looking for. But if it is, I really wouldn't mind hosting it.


----------



## bint2d (Sep 8, 2010)

Yay.. 9:52.17 mins. 
4th success on the 4x4x4 bld. (1st sub-10 )


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 8, 2010)

bint2d said:


> Yay.. 9:52.17 mins.
> 4th success on the 4x4x4 bld. *(1st sub-10 )*



Stackmat!


----------



## Toad (Sep 8, 2010)

bint2d said:


> Yay.. 9:52.17 mins.
> 4th success on the 4x4x4 bld. (1st sub-10 )



STACKMAT TIMER!!! (Joey )


----------



## Pixel 6 (Sep 9, 2010)

... Followed by 4 fails in a row. =P

30 seconds just blows my mind.


----------



## arsenalthecuber (Sep 9, 2010)

yay, 4x4 BLD in 16:41.87
my 2nd succesful attempt on the 4x4 BLD


----------



## aronpm (Sep 9, 2010)

3bld:

4/15 (lol 27% accuracy)

*1:05.244*, DNF(58.975), DNF(1:07.750), DNF(54.430), *1:00.522*, DNF(1:02.560), DNF(1:03.216), DNF(1:03.295), DNF(52.358), *50.423*, DNF(1:32.210), *1:09.952*, DNF(1:05.861), DNF(58.540), DNF(57.577)

1:00.522 had 13s memo I failed at stopping the timer
50.423 was 15s memo nl


----------



## Pixel 6 (Sep 9, 2010)

12:36.75 - yay, got another one.
Ghosthand II is pretty locky though. There a mod to fix that?

anyway, about 8:30 memo, 4:00 solve. Soon that stackmat of mine will start getting some use. Lol... My 3x times would make pretty good 4x times. =P

- Pixel -


----------



## joey (Sep 9, 2010)

Your solving stage of 3BLD would make pretty good 4BLD times 
You memo stage of 3BLD would make pretty good 5BLD times


----------



## Pixel 6 (Sep 9, 2010)

joey said:


> Your solving stage of 3BLD would make pretty good 4BLD times
> You memo stage of 3BLD would make pretty good 5BLD times



Lol, yea. When you put it that way... 



- Pixel -


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 9, 2010)

aronpm said:


> 3bld:
> 
> 4/15 (lol 27% accuracy)
> 
> ...



50 nl , awesome times.


----------



## iRiLLL (Sep 9, 2010)

mbld

(1/3 - 6.48.43) 
(3/3 - 7.14.86)
(3/3 - 6.40.71) 
(1/3 - 6.46.28) 
(1/3 - 7.06.56)


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 9, 2010)

FINALLY my accuracy isn't 3% anymore! I'm serious about this. I had like 1 success in 30 solves in the last week.

I'm quite happy with 50% 

1:16.66, DNF(1:33.59), DNF(1:30.19), 1:27.43, DNF(1:14.88), DNF(1:03.00), 1:20.68, DNF(1:58.22), 1:55.30, 2:25.80

Best time 1:16.66
Worst time 2:25.80


----------



## aronpm (Sep 10, 2010)

Average of 5: 1:11.087
1:14.960, (DNF(1:02.247)), 1:11.077, 1:07.225, (58.872)

First solves of the day.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 10, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Average of 5: 1:11.087
> 1:14.960, (DNF(1:02.247)), 1:11.077, 1:07.225, (58.872)
> 
> First solves of the day.



O_O

Wow... good job :tu


----------



## Faz (Sep 10, 2010)

lol 2bld

7.08+, 6.36+, 10.67+, 6.15, 6.26+, 9.74+, 6.37, 4.08, 9.66, 10.08+, DNF(8.23), 10.03 = 8.24


----------



## aronpm (Sep 10, 2010)

Real 2bld:

Average of 5: 19.144
1. 19.931 U2 R2 U R' U2 R' U2 R 
2. 22.679 U2 F' U2 R U2 R' U F2 R 
3. 14.821 F2 R2 U' R U' F2 R2 F' 
4. (DNF) R U F' R2 U2 F R F2 
5. (11.037) U2 R2 F U' F U' F2 U


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 10, 2010)

2bld

(14.05), 21.62, (45.51), 31.52, 43.30 = 32.15 avg5


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 11, 2010)

Square-1 BLD Average of 5: 8:59.83
1. 8:59.93 (3,-1) / (0,-5) / (-3,-3) / (-4,1) / (-4,-2) / (0,6) / (6,-2) / (0,2) / (-4,0) / (0,-4) / (4,3) / (2,-3) / (2,6) / (6,6) / (3,4) /
2. (6:50.14) (-2,0) / (5,-1) / (6,0) / (-3,3) / (-2,-5) / (5,-4) / (-3,-3) / (4,1) / (2,3) / (6,-3) / (3,3) / (3,-3) / (-2,-1) / (-2,3) /
3. (9:54.56) (-2,-1) / (3,0) / (2,0) / (0,-5) / (2,6) / (2,-1) / (4,-2) / (-3,4) / (5,0) / (5,-2) / (-4,4) / (6,-4) / (6,-1) / (-4,6) / (0,-4) /
4. 8:48.50 (-5,5) / (0,6) / (3,-3) / (4,-5) / (6,5) / (5,0) / (4,-1) / (-4,-2) / (0,-4) / (-2,2) / (-2,2) / (4,-2) / (2,2) / (4,6) / (6,0)
5. 9:11.05 (1,-4) / (6,-3) / (0,3) / (6,1) / (-1,0) / (4,5) / (3,0) / (-3,-4) / (2,-5) / (6,0) / (-2,-2) / (-1,2) / (6,6) / (2,-5) / (-4,2) 

Using qqtimer, captured on video. All 5 successful and sub-10!!!!!

I'll try to get it to Chris Bird so he can upload it sometime in the next few days (since he can do long videos). It's about an hour long, so kind of silly to watch, but at least it will be there for archive purposes. I might put a sped-up version on my YouTube as well, so you can watch that if you don't want to be so bored. 

Also, perhaps the bigger accomplishment - I finally know all 90 cases!!!! A few are shaky, like the first one here where I spent about 2 minutes just recalling the case, but I do know them all. With a little time, they should all get solid.

So I can truly say I can solve square-1 BLD without using speedBLD in my technique.

I'm still working on the description of my method - I've made a lot of progress (it's already quite long), but I still have a lot to do on it. Sakarie is providing his website for me to post it, so all I have to do is finish it and it will be there. Hopefully I'll have it up sometime in the next week or so.

Whew - the madness can finally end. Now that that's done, I can finally get back to big cubes BLD. I hope I remember how.


----------



## aronpm (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice Mike. What are your memo/execution splits?


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 11, 2010)

Woah, I can't even solve square-1 with my eyes open. :tu


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 11, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Nice Mike. What are your memo/execution splits?



I didn't bother to write them down when I was videoing, so I'll have to wait on the video to figure that out. Most of them were about 4 minutes memo, I think (meaning close to 50/50), but one of them was really long (like close to 7 minutes) because of mistakes when memoing. I can't believe that one was sub-10.

It amazes me how it seems that coincidentally BLD almost always works out to 50% memorization, 50% solving. One notable exception: Clock.


----------



## aronpm (Sep 11, 2010)

Average of 5: 1:03.691
52.400, 1:06.825, 1:03.143, DNF(1:09.129), 1:01.104

Yay


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 11, 2010)

Mike that's incredible! Congratulations on learning all 90 cases! Can't wait to see what kinds of times you get once you are well adjusted to all 90 cases by muscle memory!

Chris


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 11, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> It amazes me how it seems that coincidentally BLD almost always works out to 50% memorization, 50% solving. One notable exception: Clock.



Not an exception for me, my memo is typically wretched. I should figure out a system other than just randomly memoing numbers. Then I need to do a multi.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice Mike! The good thing about those translation matrices must be that they stay the same, like pi decimals . 
(If someone does not find a better/shorter way for some cases).

I just want to get it right: you use those matrices to convert non-square shape to square shape. But not just conversion moves, those must also include info about which pieces are moved where at the same time, not just the shapes.

Then from there on you solve it like normal bld .

I will definitely check your site, maybe then I can learn square-1 
(I also learned 4-bld and 5-bld before I could do 4x4 and 5x5 sighted)


----------



## qqwref (Sep 11, 2010)

Mike, what corner 3-cycle do you typically use? (And if you have a 2-cycle of corners and a 2-cycle of edges, do you always use a J or N perm or do you know other cases as well?) I've considered trying a Square-1 blindfolded but I have trouble actually cycling the pieces.


----------



## aronpm (Sep 11, 2010)

Average of 5: 58.452
51.656, (DNF(56.439)), 1:05.240, 58.461, (49.752)

All NL. The 49 had 1 corner solved.


----------



## bint2d (Sep 11, 2010)

NL = ? :confused:
Thank you very much.


----------



## joey (Sep 11, 2010)

Non-lucky.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 11, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> I just want to get it right: you use those matrices to convert non-square shape to square shape. But not just conversion moves, those must also include info about which pieces are moved where at the same time, not just the shapes.


Yes. For each case, 1 image helps with remembering how to get to square (because I still don't know them automatically ), and 8 images tell where each piece moves so I know where they all are when square.



MatsBergsten said:


> Then from there on you solve it like normal bld .


Exactly.



MatsBergsten said:


> I will definitely check your site, maybe then I can learn square-1
> (I also learned 4-bld and 5-bld before I could do 4x4 and 5x5 sighted)


It hadn't occurred to me before - you're the obvious person to do this next - it should be so easy for you to memorize the matrices, compared to memorizing pi. It's such a small amount for you to memorize - only 800 images!!! 



qqwref said:


> Mike, what corner 3-cycle do you typically use? (And if you have a 2-cycle of corners and a 2-cycle of edges, do you always use a J or N perm or do you know other cases as well?) I've considered trying a Square-1 blindfolded but I have trouble actually cycling the pieces.


I'll have all the algorithms on the website when I finish it, but they're mostly quite obvious. I use a normal A perm for the corners - what Jason Baum has on his website - and then use setup moves as needed. It never takes more than 2 setup slice moves. For edges I use either U perm or another alg I learned for UB - UF - DR. Those algorithms mean no more than one setup turn for edges. Then I use UF-UR edge parity (Dan's) and ULB-ULF corner parity (which still takes me over 15 seconds to do - pathetic). And yes, if I have a 2-cycle of corners and a 2-cycle of edges, I use a J perm exclusively. For safety, I always put my edge 2-cycle at UB-UL, and my corner buffer is at UBL, so I can always set up a J perm with corners at either UBR (which I almost always do) or UFL (if the corner is already there) with no more than two slice-turn setups (two only for the case where the corner is at UFR).

And congrats Aron on your sub-1 average of 5! You've gotten so good so fast!


----------



## joey (Sep 11, 2010)

Mike:
Do you memo where the pieces end up, and then the cycles from there?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 11, 2010)

joey said:


> Mike:
> Do you memo where the pieces end up, and then the cycles from there?



I memorize the cycles directly, as they will be once it's square. The tricky part is juggling the memo that I'm recalling for the translation with the memo that I'm creating for the solution after getting to square.


----------



## joey (Sep 11, 2010)

How about you just memo what it's going to look like, put the blindfold on, and work out the cycles from there.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 11, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Mike, what corner 3-cycle do you typically use? (And if you have a 2-cycle of corners and a 2-cycle of edges, do you always use a J or N perm or do you know other cases as well?) I've considered trying a Square-1 blindfolded but I have trouble actually cycling the pieces.
> ...


Your site sounds very interesting. I'll be happy to see it up 



Mike Hughey said:


> And congrats Aron on your sub-1 average of 5! You've gotten so good so fast!


Not as fast as Anthony  But yeah, Aron improves fast. It's amazing.



joey said:


> How about you just memo what it's going to look like, put the blindfold on, and work out the cycles from there.


Sounds like my idea of fixing bigcube parity by memorizing your cycles and then just executing everything an r off. Unfortunately it seems to be that you waste more time and make more mistakes when trying to add/trace new cycles during exec.


----------



## joey (Sep 11, 2010)

I actually think it'd be faster, obviously exec would be slower but unlike bigcubes you wouldn't need to break into cycles THAT often nor do you have to worry about orientation.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 11, 2010)

qqwref said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > How about you just memo what it's going to look like, put the blindfold on, and work out the cycles from there.
> ...



Oh wow... I never thought about this. I'm going to have to try this. It seems that this could certainly save time on the 4x4x4, and maybe also the 5x5x5. The same could also be done with the corners, and central edges if it's a 5x5x5, by solving everything an R turn off as well.

Wow... That's cool!

--edit--
Yes Michael, I see what you mean about tracing new cycles. I just attempted this on a 3x3x3 by purposefully giving myself corner/edge parity, and it seems that this will not work very well with 3 cycles for that reason. Perhaps that wouldn't be too bad with a 2-cycle method? Maybe not as bad as with 3 cycles?

Chris


----------



## joey (Sep 11, 2010)

Solving to an r off.. in my mind would add more than the 3-4s parity takes..


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 11, 2010)

I got a 1:16.xx 3x3x3 BLD at the Indianapolis cubing meetup in Keystone at the Crossing Mall, with a big audience watching, including a security guard. My only attempt.


----------



## aronpm (Sep 12, 2010)

joey said:


> Solving to an r off.. in my mind would add more than the 3-4s parity takes..



Exactly what I was thinking. I tried a 3bld solve once where I checked for parity, and then memorized with a 'premove' U to fix parity. In my opinion it's probably just easier to do the parity algorithm, whatever puzzle it is.


----------



## joey (Sep 12, 2010)

I did premoves once, to get a 2x2x2 solved.. but gave myself parity


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 12, 2010)

joey said:


> I did premoves once, to get a 2x2x2 solved.. but gave myself parity



You can also use the "U Method". Since *U* is a 4 cycle of corners with no other effect, in some simple cases you can setup the next 3 pieces of your cycle into the U layer, do a U, and undo the setups. It doesn't happen often that the setup moves are easy, but I try to do this when I can.

Chris


----------



## joey (Sep 12, 2010)

Ah chris, I remember your post on that 

I actually meant that I did a D/D' on a 3x3x3, to solve a 2x2x2 block.


----------



## TMOY (Sep 13, 2010)

After a lot of DNFs, finally got a successful 5BLD solve 
The time was 20:15 (7:30 memo).


----------



## Sakarie (Sep 13, 2010)

I didn't get any 4x4 or 5x5 on swedish open, but I did get 1 3x3, 1:29. I can't say that it's a extraordinary good time, but at least it was nice to make one okey result in the competition.


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 14, 2010)

TMOY said:


> After a lot of DNFs, finally got a successful 5BLD solve
> The time was 20:15 (7:30 memo).



Congratulations, very nice time. :tu


----------



## KJiptner (Sep 14, 2010)

I wanted to wait with this until after German Nationals to keep the pressure low. It seemed to work, since I did 58.55 officially (I was spazzing so hard, lost the entire tension of the last 3 years with my mediocre 3x3 BLD-performances).

1.5 weeks ago I achieved sub-1 Avg of 12  This was my biggest goal in cubing ever since I got my first sub-1 single in late 2007. Back then I was one of the first to achieve that (M2+3OP, also proving the speed of M2). But I was having bad accuracy with short-term-rush-through-it memory method back then. This took me so long, because I've changed my entire method in 2008 (adapted loci-method with letter-pairs and my own version of TuRBo-corners) I couldn't stand my bad accuracy anymore and was inspired by the amazing feats of Tim and Dennis of course. In 2009 this switch really started to pay off (as you might know).


Average of 12: 58.01


Spoiler



Individual Times:
1.	58.76 B F2 D2 U' B2 F2 D L R' U L2 B' L2 U2 R' D2 U B' D U' F' U B2 L F'
2.	56.24 B2 U' F2 R' D L R' D2 U2 F' L D2 U B2 F2 R2 U2 B' D U2 B F L R' F2
3.	56.98 R B2 F D' B2 D U' B L' R' B D L' R' B2 F L2 R' D' L' F2 L' B R B
4.	49.74 U B2 F U R2 D' F' D R2 D U' B' D' B' F' U2 F L U L F' D' U' L' U
5.	1:13.38 U' R' B2 F U' B L2 R B' F2 D2 R B L U2 F L' R' D F2 U' R F R F2
6.	1:03.24 L D' F D2 B L2 R2 B' F R B' F2 D' F R' B' F2 D U2 F L' B2 U' L2 R'
7.	49.42 D2 U' B2 L' R2 D' R D' U' L' D2 U2 R' B2 L B U L2 B2 F' D F L2 R' U
8.	(DNF) B D2 U' B F' L' R U' F' L F L D2 F2 R F2 L2 F2 U' B F D U' R2 F'
9.	(47.90) B' D2 U2 B2 F D' R' B' F2 D2 U2 R' B' D' U B' F' D' B' U L R' B' R' B2
10.	1:01.69 R D' U' B U2 R2 F L' B' F U L' B2 L2 U' R' U' L' D' U' F' D U R' U'
11.	54.59	D L2 D' R' B' F' D U B2 F' L' F' U B2 L2 R' D2 R' D' U' R2 B' F R2 B'
12.	56.05 B2 F' L' R' B' U' R B2 D U' B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 R2 F' L' F' L2 R' D2 B F2 R'



A few days later I did 

Average of 5: 52.71


Spoiler



Individual Times:
1.	47.67 D2 U B' F2 D U R' B2 R2 F L2 F2 L R' B' R' B' F L B D' B2 U L' R
2.	(1:31.27) B2 U2 L' R D2 U' B F2 D2 U L2 D2 L R' D' R2 D2 F2 D2 U F' D2 U2 B F
3.	(47.01) D' B2 R D B2 F2 L2 R2 B' F2 U2 L' R2 B F' D' U F2 D' R2 B' F U' F2 U'
4.	54.64 D2 L2 R' U2 B' F' R2 B' L R2 B L2 B2 U' L2 D B F' D2 U2 L D2 L R' D
5.	55.81 B' F L2 D2 U R D B F2 D' U2 L2 R D2 B2 D' L2 R2 D2 B2 F' U' B' R2 F2



Sorry for the long-winded explanation. I know I'm 3 years late with it and it isn't too big of a deal anymore. But I'm just incredibly happy about how it turned out (also this weekend of course ).


----------



## aronpm (Sep 14, 2010)

Wow, nice Kai! How fast is your memo/execution?


----------



## KJiptner (Sep 14, 2010)

I think it's about 25/35. I get sub-30 executions quite often though.


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 14, 2010)

KJiptner said:


> I think it's about 25/35. I get sub-30 executions quite often though.



Still with M2? If so that is amazingly fast


----------



## KJiptner (Sep 14, 2010)

No, it's DIADEM (like advanced M2) + TuRBo-Corners (but with way more than just the "A-Perm-pattern") nowadays


----------



## Kynit (Sep 14, 2010)

Still no success, but my failures are getting faster! 

I've gone from about 19 minutes to under 10 with around the same amount of pieces messed up... can't be TOO long until I get a success, can it?


----------



## Sakarie (Sep 14, 2010)

Kynit said:


> Still no success, but my failures are getting faster!
> 
> I've gone from about 19 minutes to under 10 with around the same amount of pieces messed up... can't be TOO long until I get a success, can it?



Just remember that you learn a lot on every solve in the beginning (because I suppose you're a beginner?). I really hope you get some successes soon, but just don't quit, and you'll be garanteed to get one!


----------



## Kynit (Sep 14, 2010)

Yeah, I'm a complete beginner; never done anything involving serious memorization like this, and I've only probably done about 20 attempts with Old Pochmann. It gets easier very quickly.


----------



## aronpm (Sep 16, 2010)

R2 F2 B2 D2 U' B F2 U F2 U' R D R2 D R2 D' B' R2 B' U F R F' U' B' 

I did epic freestyle during edges but DNF'd anyway.

y

x' D RUR' D' RU'R' x
yx' RUR' D' RU'R' D x
R2 UL2U' R2 UL2U' y'
y'z' L'U2L D L'U2L D' zy

M2 UR2U' M2 UR2U'
UM'U2MU
EM2EM2
U2 l' F'LF M F'L'FL U2
M2 y' U2 R2 U'M'U R2 U'MU' y
BL2B' M2 BL2B'

x M'UM'UM'U2 MUMUMU2


----------



## KJiptner (Sep 16, 2010)

3/3 in 5:11.90


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 16, 2010)

New square-1 BLD PB: 5:21.80 (2:53 memorization).

Case EA, edge parity. Sub-5 is very close.

Also, I recited my entire square-1 memorization list in 28 minutes this morning - first time under 30 minutes. That's really nice because my commute to and from work is 30 minutes long. Now I can go through the whole thing in one trip!


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 16, 2010)

You're not driving during reciting the list, are you Mike? Public transport?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 16, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> You're not driving during reciting the list, are you Mike? Public transport?



It's safe while driving; it's not like I have to concentrate very hard to recite it. It's no different from listening to an audio book or a radio talk show while driving.

Edit: I see that there are studies that seem to indicate otherwise - that recalling memory alone can be distracting. I wonder if, for the study, this was something that was freshly taught to be recalled, and if that's different from something like this where I'm rehearsing something I've already worked on for weeks. It certainly doesn't feel like what I'm doing is impacting my driving in any way, and it is very easy for me to stop when something happens while driving. It feels safer than holding a conversation with someone else, since I'm not having to respond to anyone - I'm on my own schedule.


----------



## Forte (Sep 16, 2010)

aronpm said:


> R2 F2 B2 D2 U' B F2 U F2 U' R D R2 D R2 D' B' R2 B' U F R F' U' B'
> 
> I did epic freestyle during edges but DNF'd anyway.
> 
> ...



wtf you're edges are insane
EM2EM2


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 17, 2010)

My accuracy came back to me 

Average: 1:34.89
Standard Deviation: 8.21
Best Time: 1:16.62
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	1:27.72	U2 B2 F2 L U' L2 R2 D2 L2 F D U L2 U2 L' R2 B2 L' B2 D2 L2 R F' L2 R
2.	1:27.08	B2 R' D2 U' F2 D' L' R' B2 F D' U F L U F R2 B2 L' B F' D B2 F2 R2
3.	1:49.88	L' R D' U2 B' F R2 U2 L R2 B D2 U2 F D2 U' B' D L D' U' B2 D' R2 F2
4.	(DNF)	D L2 U' B' U2 F2 L D L' R D U F' D' U' B2 F2 D' L R2 D' L R' D2 F2
5.	(1:16.62)	L2 F' R B F' L2 U F2 D' U2 F L2 R' B F2 L2 R B' L2 R B F U B2 F'


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 18, 2010)

I got the almost perfect solve. Still a glorious feeling.
A 4BLD from this weeks comp. Easy but NL. I'll never beat it I guess. 

Memo 2:47, solving 2:59, total 5:46.17. No parity of course. 
PB with way over a minute  (I've had just one solve barely sub-7 before)

Moves
Corners: 25 (8+8+9)
Centers: 60 (8+10+10+8 + 8 + 8 + 8) (4 cycles)
Edges: 99 (10+10+8+8+8+10 + 8+8+11+8+10)
Total 184, so tps a little more than 1.0 

Memory was just fluent, the stories almost gave themselves.
No hard comms at all, I did not have to think at all. 

A just marvelous feeling, 100% concentration through the whole solve.
You don't get these often, almost comparable to the first bld ever.

I just realized that for centers I never have 9-moves commutators, only
8 or 10 (with one setup move). No cancellation of setup moves for centers.

Almost two years ago I had my first 4BLD in comp (almost 27 minutes). 
In that same competition Ville made a new 4BLD WR with 6:05. That WR solve made
a great impression on me, I thought it was so fantastic. Now I actually done a similar
one myself (yes, at home, easy solve and all that, but still).


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 18, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> I got the almost perfect solve. Still a glorious feeling.
> A 4BLD from this weeks comp. Easy but NL. I'll never beat it I guess.
> 
> Memo 2:47, solving 2:59, total 5:46.17. No parity of course.
> PB with way over a minute  (I've had just one solve barely sub-7 before)



 You're faster than me now! (I think my PB is 5:49.77.)

Congratulations, Mats - you're totally amazing!

And I bet you'll have more. You're really improving fast these days.


----------



## joey (Sep 18, 2010)

Mike, get sub 5:30.


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 18, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> I got the almost perfect solve. Still a glorious feeling.
> A 4BLD from this weeks comp. Easy but NL. I'll never beat it I guess.
> 
> Memo 2:47, solving 2:59, total 5:46.17. No parity of course.
> ...



Well done!  That's a great solving time - I've never been sub-3 myself. And of course a lovely memo too


----------



## aronpm (Sep 18, 2010)

Mats, that's a great time. Congrats 

I did that scramble too and I got 4:44.28, ~2:00 memo so I guess ~2:40 execution. Nice scramble. (I also did 4:00.02 DNF for the second scramble, off by 8 centers and 10 wings, with 1:30 memo. I probably scrambled wrong.)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 18, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Mats, that's a great time. Congrats
> 
> I did that scramble too and I got 4:44.28, ~2:00 memo so I guess ~2:40 execution. Nice scramble. (I also did 4:00.02 DNF for the second scramble, off by 8 centers and 10 wings, with 1:30 memo. I probably scrambled wrong.)



I just tried it too. I thought it was not an easy scramble - easily the hardest of the three this week (but then, that wasn't hard to do, since the other two were quite easy). 8:38.45. I wonder if you guys oriented it differently from me - it wasn't exactly a bad scramble, but I didn't like it at all. (I got sub-7's on the other two this week.)

Edit: I guess I know I oriented it differently from Mats - I had a corner misoriented in place.


----------



## aronpm (Sep 18, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > Mats, that's a great time. Congrats
> ...



Mine was just x. That solved 8 centers.

EDIT: I had a corner twisted too, DFR needed to be twisted clockwise.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks for the praise all of you. I for sure know that you won't get 27
minutes on your first official solve , Aron.

And Mike, I now notice your new signature. I've just looked at the SQ-1 
page, it seems a lot, does it not? I will at least make an attempt to learn, 
I promise you that much . I'll go look for my SQ-1 now. Maybe I can 
at least learn to do it sighted in the process...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 19, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> And Mike, I now notice your new signature. I've just looked at the SQ-1
> page, it seems a lot, does it not? I will at least make an attempt to learn,
> I promise you that much . I'll go look for my SQ-1 now. Maybe I can
> at least learn to do it sighted in the process...


 
It is a little involved, yes. One thing I've noticed is that regular big cubes BLD actually seem a little, well, boring in comparison. The intensity of having to juggle the memorization for the case with the memorization that you're creating is quite intense, and requires much more concentration than a normal big cube BLD solve. I often find my mind wandering and have to fight back into concentration, because sometimes it just seems a little too hard. Really, normal big cubes BLD seem very easy to do in comparison.

I think that if you just skim the early parts of my description and then really dig into the sample solve, it will probably make sense pretty quickly. It's really not as complicated as it seems, but it takes a lot of text to describe the lettering systems, etc. But it is really intense concentration work to actually memorize one.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 19, 2010)

Congratulations on the very nice solve, Mats! Keep it up, you'll get another one soon, or faster! 

Chris


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 19, 2010)

New 4BLD PB 4:56.64 [2:01.56]  First sub-3 execution too. 3rd scramble of weekly comp 2010-38. It's a really nice scramble. Everyone should try it.


----------



## joey (Sep 19, 2010)

Wait first sub3 = nearly sub2?


----------



## Sakarie (Sep 19, 2010)

joey said:


> Wait first sub3 = nearly sub2?


 
4:56.64 - 2:01.56 = 2:55.08

Really nice!


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 19, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> New 4BLD PB 4:56.64 [2:01.56]  First sub-3 execution too. 3rd scramble of weekly comp 2010-38. It's a really nice scramble. Everyone should try it.



Very nice time, both execution and memo.


----------



## MrMoney (Sep 19, 2010)

3/3 MULTI BLIND in 21:17.84

Feeling like I can put in 3 more cubes soon... I hope. Just never get the time I need to do serious practise. Getting faster with 3BLD, using almost purely visual memo.


----------



## Shortey (Sep 19, 2010)

MrMoney said:


> 3/3 MULTI BLIND in 21:17.84
> 
> Feeling like I can put in 3 more cubes soon... I hope. Just never get the time I need to do serious practise. Getting faster with 3BLD, using almost purely visual memo.


 
Good job Rama! I hope you break the NR.


----------



## aronpm (Sep 19, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> New 4BLD PB 4:56.64 [2:01.56]  First sub-3 execution too. 3rd scramble of weekly comp 2010-38. It's a really nice scramble. Everyone should try it.


 
Nice! Two people with sub-5 4bld in the weekly comp is awesome! I beat you by 12 seconds though


----------



## ukrcuber (Sep 20, 2010)

yay! *2:54.49* L2 B2 R2 D2 F D R' L2 F' D F' U2 B' L' R U' F' D' L' R F L B F' D' 
new PB


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 20, 2010)

3BLD:
Bought blindfold.
First solve 4:12.18 (pb). 2 edges were solved.
Second solve was 5 mins sth~ (mid 5)
Then race against my Dad doing sighted, I got 6:26 and won xD (he messed up)
Very happy with the 6:26, because the story was so hard to memo. It was almost just random words >_<


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 20, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> 3BLD:
> Bought blindfold.
> First solve 4:12.18 (pb). 2 edges were solved.
> Second solve was 5 mins sth~ (mid 5)
> ...


 
:tu


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 20, 2010)

3x3x3 multi: 9:02.46 (5:03).
I didn't feel like doing a real multi this week, so I thought I'd see if I could stackmat 3. I think I've done it before, but it was still nice to do.

Also, Rebecca (who has been doing pretty well with edges, but struggling with corners) got a successful corners-only 3x3x3 BLD solve tonight. Hopefully tomorrow she'll start trying the whole thing again - maybe soon she'll finally get one!


----------



## joey (Sep 20, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Also, Rebecca (who has been doing pretty well with edges, but struggling with corners) got a successful corners-only 3x3x3 BLD solve tonight. Hopefully tomorrow she'll start trying the whole thing again - maybe soon she'll finally get one!


 
:O Awesome! 

Untimed I assume


----------



## x-colo-x (Sep 20, 2010)

4bld
8:17.30 on video 

Fw' Rw2 Fw' D B' Fw' F' D B' L' R Uw2 U' B' U' R' B2 U L' Rw2 U2 Fw' D L R' B2 Fw Uw U2 R D' Uw' U2 L2 D Rw U' Fw Rw' Uw'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 20, 2010)

joey said:


> :O Awesome!
> 
> Untimed I assume


 
Yes, I'm afraid so. Actually she was using a stackmat, but she got interrupted in the middle of memorizing for about ten minutes and had to put the cube down and then come back to it. I'd guess it was around 8 minutes actual memorizing/solving time. Too slow, I know, but it was her third attempt that night and she slows down as she goes (she just memorizes the letters directly, and I think it gets overwhelming to her very quickly).


----------



## Sakarie (Sep 20, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Yes, I'm afraid so. Actually she was using a stackmat, but she got interrupted in the middle of memorizing for about ten minutes and had to put the cube down and then come back to it. I'd guess it was around 8 minutes actual memorizing/solving time. Too slow, I know, but it was her third attempt that night and she slows down as she goes (she just memorizes the letters directly, and I think it gets overwhelming to her very quickly).


 
"Trägen vinner" as we use to say!

But that ain't too slow? Nothing's too slow in the beginning.


----------



## MrMoney (Sep 20, 2010)

MBLD 3/5 in 51:47.36 (41:xx.xx) first attempt on 5 cubes. Cube 3 was of by a 5cycle, guess I executed wrongly. Cube 4 was of by 3 cycle of corners and 3 cycle of edges, no Idea.

I do not feel overwhelmed, I guess I can still put in one more cube and traing with no less then 6. Used a LONG tid with memo as I was sitting in the livingroom with my whole family, lots of interruptions and smalltalk. Did not know how to go about with revising my memo. I also solve VERY slowly in MBLD for some reason, as if I am scared my cubes will pop. But they never do when I go max speed with single BLD, so maybe I should just hurry up...!

Do you guys think there is any benefit of training MBLD with less cubes then you are capable of? As for example 2-3, instead of having a challenge with 5-6?

Hope to be able to get 6/6 soon.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 20, 2010)

MrMoney said:


> Do you guys think there is any benefit of training MBLD with less cubes then you are capable of? As for example 2-3, instead of having a challenge with 5-6?


 
At first, probably not. It seems like you're best off just going for as many as you can.

But once you feel like you've hit your limit, then I think it can make a difference to train with fewer cubes. If I hit a few faster solves with just a few cubes, it seems like I get used to the increased memorization speed, and I go faster with more. So once you feel like you can't do any more in the hour limit, then it might make sense to try small numbers of cubes.


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 20, 2010)

Finally a sub-1 with freestyle. Still terribly low success rate and slow execution though

58.00(19.14) U B' D2 F D2 B L2 B' L U' F' D U' F D2 R2 U F2 D' L' R' U2 L F'

Getting more sub-20 memos nowadays


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 20, 2010)

Finally a sub-1 with freestyle. Still terribly low success rate and slow execution though

58.00(19.14) U B' D2 F D2 B L2 B' L U' F' D U' F D2 R2 U F2 D' L' R' U2 L F'

Getting more sub-20 memos nowadays


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 20, 2010)

^^^Good solve, what do people normally use to time their memo?


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 21, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> ^^^Good solve, what do people normally use to time their memo?


 
blah's timer. I don't know what is the URL cos I just saved the file


----------



## aronpm (Sep 21, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> ^^^Good solve, what do people normally use to time their memo?


 
I use *cTimer* when timing 5BLD and Multi. Under 'breakdowns' click 'more steps'.


----------



## x-colo-x (Sep 21, 2010)

4bld 7:30.64 memo 2:58 

Rw2 Uw' U' B L D' U' B Fw L' Fw L' U' L' D' L' D' U' R' Fw F R2 Uw' B' U' L2 Rw' R' Uw2 Rw R D' Uw2 L' Rw2 Uw2 U' B' F' D2


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 21, 2010)

MrMoney said:


> MBLD 3/5 in 51:47.36 (41:xx.xx) first attempt on 5 cubes.
> 
> Do you guys think there is any benefit of training MBLD with less cubes then you are capable of? As for example 2-3, instead of having a challenge with 5-6?


Good work Ramadan! Do you memo all five cubes visually?

And no, practice with as many you can make (and then perhaps one or two more).
Then the real stuff (with perhaps as many as you intend to do in next comp) feels so easy.


----------



## MrMoney (Sep 21, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> Good work Ramadan! Do you memo all five cubes visually?
> 
> And no, practice with as many you can make (and then perhaps one or two more).
> Then the real stuff (with perhaps as many as you intend to do in next comp) feels so easy.


 
Thanks Mats! I have left the field of visual memo for MBLD, except for the last cube. I use roman rooms with my house as base, which has 50 locations. Each location I assing an image made out of two letters. I do this for both corners and edges, meaning one cube is about 10 images. Do you think this is a good idea? How do youmemo for MBLD?

I will stick to your plan of training with as many as I can, meaning 5-6 from now on. No more easy!

On a side note, I just did my FASTEST 3/3 MBLD afew hours ago! 15:46.76 with about 9min30sec memo. Proud


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 21, 2010)

New square-1 BLD avg 3/5 PB: *6:10.34*
1.	5:47.66+	(6,6) / (6,6) / (6,4) / (3,3) / (0,2) / (-3,3) / (3,0) / (6,1) / (-4,0) / (3,4) / (6,4) / (2,5) / (0,1) / (6,0) / (5,0) / (0,3) /	(2:53); NV
2.	6:25.50	(1,2) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (-2,3) / (5,0) / (0,3) / (-2,2) / (0,4) / (-3,4) / (6,3) / (0,5) / (6,2) / (-2,0) / (-4,0) / (2,0) / (0,4) / (0,3) /	(3:17); KA
3.	(9:07.87)	(0,6) / (3,-3) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (1,5) / (4,2) / (-5,4) / (6,4) / (4,2) / (-3,2) / (5,4) / (-5,2) / (0,5) / (6,0) / (4,0) /	(5:53); RT
4.	(5:27.05)	(3,3) / (-3,-3) / (0,1) / (2,2) / (0,4) / (4,4) / (6,3) / (-2,0) / (-2,5) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (2,5) / (-5,0) / (0,2) / (5,0) / (-4,0) /	(2:53); RS
5.	6:17.86	(3,6) / (0,-3) / (6,0) / (2,3) / (6,3) / (3,0) / (4,0) / (4,0) / (5,4) / (-5,0) / (-5,2) / (4,4) / (2,0) / (-2,2) / (0,4) / (2,4) /	(3:34); OO

On the first one, I couldn't remember how to orient the top layer after the J perm to fix corner and edge parity. On the third one, I mismemorized the corners and had to start over. That still happens way too often to me - it's so easy to get confused when going back and forth between the prememorized letters and the final memorized letters.

I've now had successful solves for 24 of the 90 possible shape cases (yes, I'm keeping track - I figure it's the sure-fire way to know I have the correct memorization for that case). I wonder how long it will be before I've had successful solves for all 90 cases?


----------



## aronpm (Sep 21, 2010)

x-colo-x said:


> 4bld 7:30.64 memo 2:58
> 
> Rw2 Uw' U' B L D' U' B Fw L' Fw L' U' L' D' L' D' U' R' Fw F R2 Uw' B' U' L2 Rw' R' Uw2 Rw R D' Uw2 L' Rw2 Uw2 U' B' F' D2


 Wow, you're getting fast now


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 21, 2010)

MrMoney said:


> I use roman rooms with my house as base, which has 50 locations. Each location I assing an image made out of two letters. I do this for both corners and edges, meaning one cube is about 10 images. Do you think this is a good idea? How do youmemo for MBLD?


 
Yes that is a good memo strategy, letter pairs are quite popular in big cubes and multi BLD. And congratulations on your 3/3.


----------



## MrMoney (Sep 22, 2010)

Thank you Zane!


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 22, 2010)

1:04.93, I'm liking comms. I think my memo is consistently sub 30 now.
F2 R' F2 U F R D' U2 L2 U2 B2 R D2 L' D F' B D2 L R2 D L B' R D'


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 22, 2010)

55.16 L2 U L D' L' B' D' F' U' D L' F R' F' D' F U' F D B F L' U2 B2 R2

Lucky. Only 7 letters for edges, normal for corners. 2 edges flipped though

Also 53 and 54 DNFs. The 54 was off by 3 cycle edges cos I did a wrong cycle at the end :fp

edit: 1:11 on Zane_C's scramble. Edges were good but corners hard


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 22, 2010)

Square-1 BLD single: 4:32.54 (2:07 memorization). Finally sub-5!

Although maybe I shouldn't count it, because although it was 5 moves from square, once I got it to square, it had 5 edges and 1 corner already solved. That's 37.5% solved! So yeah, I guess it was lucky and it doesn't really count. Funny to think a square-1 BLD scramble 5 moves from square was a lucky solve. 

Scramble: (-3,-3) / (0,3) / (-3,2) / (4,1) / (2,0) / (-2,3) / (-3,2) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (6,2) / (4,2) / (0,2) / (4,0) / (6,4) / (2,0) / (6,5) /
case JC


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 22, 2010)

Congratulations, truly amazing.

You should do your sq-1 solves at your next competition blindfolded


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 22, 2010)

Yes said:


> Congratulations, truly amazing.
> 
> You should do your sq-1 solves at your next competition blindfolded


 
Actually, Chester has indicated he might add square-1 BLD as an unofficial event at Dayton. So I'm practicing for that.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 22, 2010)

Mike, that's incredible! Congrats on the sub-5! Also, I think that scramble should not count as lucky per-se. To be fair, you're still solving a *square-1* blindfolded  I think you should still give yourself the credit!

Chris


----------



## Faz (Sep 23, 2010)

4/4 multi, and 8:53 4x4bld. I had 3 DNF's, off by 2 centers, 2 corners, and 2 edges xD. I also had a 7:56 off by 3 centers.
I tried 5 multi, and got 3/5. Hopefully I'll get 5 sometime soon.


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 23, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 4/4 multi, and 8:53 4x4bld. I had 3 DNF's, off by 2 centers, 2 corners, and 2 edges xD. I also had a 7:56 off by 3 centers.
> I tried 5 multi, and got 3/5. Hopefully I'll get 5 sometime soon.


 
:tu very nice, I will get serious about multi and big cubes BLD hopefully in about a week.


----------



## Keroma12 (Sep 23, 2010)

My accomplishment: I finally got a blindfold.

I'd been using a piece of cloth tied at the back until now. Unfortunately, I'm really busy and don't have any time to do BLD or any cubing at all for probably 2 weeks. But I do plan on attempting my first 4x4x4 BLD after that.


----------



## MrMoney (Sep 23, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 4/4 multi, and 8:53 4x4bld. I had 3 DNF's, off by 2 centers, 2 corners, and 2 edges xD. I also had a 7:56 off by 3 centers.
> I tried 5 multi, and got 3/5. Hopefully I'll get 5 sometime soon.


 
Woaaa, really nice Faz! I can´t wait to read about success next time 

I myself will be trying out 4BLD SOON... Today maybe?


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 23, 2010)

What do you need those algs for?


----------



## MrMoney (Sep 23, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> What do you need those algs for?


 
l slice: set up to BUl and do 
(x' U' R U x) (U R2 U') R2 (U R2 U') (x' U' R' U x)

r slice: 
FUr: y' U r U R2 U' r' U R2 U2 y r2
BRd: r2 y' U2 R2 U' r U R2 U' r' U' y

Parity-fix
rU2 r2U2 rU2 rU2 r2 lU2 r'U2 rU2 l'U2

I meant these. For some reason the second and third just will not stick to my brain. But I will attempt today


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 23, 2010)

Keroma12 said:


> Unfortunately, I'm really busy and don't have any time to do BLD or any cubing at all for probably 2 weeks. But I do plan on attempting my first 4x4x4 BLD after that.



Good luck with your 4x4 BLD once you do try it! It is quite an intense experience, I think you might find that you'll like it!



fazrulz said:


> 4/4 multi, and 8:53 4x4bld. I had 3 DNF's, off by 2 centers, 2 corners, and 2 edges xD. I also had a 7:56 off by 3 centers.
> I tried 5 multi, and got 3/5. Hopefully I'll get 5 sometime soon.


 
Wow, faz congrats on the 4x4BLD! I imagine, like everything you do, you'll be one of the best in the world at this in a fairly short time 

Chris


----------



## aronpm (Sep 23, 2010)

MrMoney said:


> FUr: y' U r U R2 U' r' U R2 U2 y r2
> BRd: r2 y' U2 R2 U' r U R2 U' r' U' y
> For some reason the second and third just will not stick to my brain. But I will attempt today


If those are too hard to remember you can do:
FUr: F e RUR' e' RU'R' F' r2
BRd: r2 F RUR' e RU'R' e' F'


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 23, 2010)

*FIRST 3x3x3 BLD solve!!! 8:34.67 excluding memo*

Today was my very first day of trying the 3x3x3 BLD (after doing some edges and 2x2x2 BLD several months ago)

Very first attempt at 3x3x3 BLD using old Pochmann: Off by 2 flipped edges and 2 twisted corners... 
Let's not mention the total time that went into the memo, it was spread throughout the whole morning.
Execution was about 10 minutes with regular T Y and J perm
Probably used a wrong set up for an edge but I really, really thought I had the corners planned out correctly so I was surprised about them being twisted

Then tried the 1st scramble of weekly 39:
B U2 F D' L D2 U' B' L' D L2 F U2 L2 D B' R2 DNF (44:30.74)

Yes that's right! 44 minutes spend on my 2nd full BLD attempt
Memo took around 10 minutes en then I felt I messed up the reversal of a set up move on edge no 10...
But I could not reconstruct so I stopped. 
Solved the cube, re-scrambled and went at it again; edges went OK this time and then I felt I messed up one of the last corners' reversal. 
All in all 44 minutes well spent because it was definately faster than my very 1st attempt and this time I felt both instances where I was screwing up

Tried again and finally did all the set up moves OK and then found out that I had UFR and UBR corners switched.
Took two more attempts and double checking to discover that this actual the infamous BLD parity...

Next attempt I included parity fix via y' R perm y.
Decided to use cube rotation instead of AUF to make sure not to get confused and clocked a whopping 8:34.67

I found this a very rewarding experience and was surprised I could actually properly memo a 2nd cube not too long after having spend hours with the 1st. And the 2nd solve was a very good way of getting acquainted with parity.

Looking forward to the next attempts to try and get a real one-memo-one-solve


----------



## qqwref (Sep 23, 2010)

8 minutes is pretty slow for speed BLD :O

Nice to see you moving towards a real blindsolve - it's a great feeling to get your first one finished


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 23, 2010)

qqwref said:


> 8 minutes is pretty slow for speed BLD :O


Yeah, my cubing style is known for its lack of speed 

I can only hope that with practice the memo (and recall) and planning of set up moves will come more natural.




qqwref said:


> Nice to see you moving towards a real blindsolve - it's a great feeling to get your first one finished


Yep, currently celebrating my practice BLD solve with beer and chips


----------



## qqwref (Sep 23, 2010)

Wait, are you trying to memorize the setup moves too? If so, don't. Less to memorize is less in your head and less to make a mistake on. You can and should figure them out while you execute.


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 23, 2010)

aronpm said:


> If those are too hard to remember you can do:
> FUr: F *d* RUR' *d'* RU'R' F' r2
> BRd: r2 F RUR' *d* RU'R' *d'* F'



fixed.


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 23, 2010)

Don't worry, set up moves are made up as I go along. But I just need more practice so I do not have to think too much about them.

I am also thinking about learning some more algs for shooting edges to different targets, making for shorter set up moves


----------



## Killermanp (Sep 23, 2010)

Could anyone suggest to me an easy memorization method for blindfold solving? I can do it, but I need the paper.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 23, 2010)

Visual is easy enough. Trace which pieces go where with a finger, and keep doing it until you know where everything goes. It's what I do.


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 23, 2010)

Check this *sticky* thread: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?785-Memory-Methods


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 23, 2010)

Killermanp said:


> Could anyone suggest to me an easy memorization method for blindfold solving? I can do it, but I need the paper.



You know the stuff that you wrote on the paper? Yea, memo it


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 24, 2010)

Woo. 2:41.61. 3x3 BLD. 

PB by 4 seconds. Very very fast for me but I can see so much room for improvement if I actually practiced more than once every two weeks.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Sep 24, 2010)

3BLD:

4:51.61

First sub5!


----------



## CUB3R01 (Sep 24, 2010)

A year ago or so I started working on 3x3 BLD and thought that I would never be able to do it. I picked up my cube a couple days ago and though I would give it another shot! I achieved my first 3x3 BLD solve today!!!


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 24, 2010)

CUB3R01 said:


> A year ago or so I started working on 3x3 BLD and thought that I would never be able to do it. I picked up my cube a couple days ago and though I would give it another shot! I achieved my first 3x3 BLD solve today!!!


 
Awesome :tu, always good to see people get their first success.


----------



## aronpm (Sep 24, 2010)

oya 4:40 4bld last night, PB + sub-WR but slow


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 24, 2010)

aronpm said:


> oya 4:40 4bld last night, PB + sub-WR but slow


 
:tu


----------



## Faz (Sep 24, 2010)

41.13 3bld, 1 edge solved, and one corner was permuted. Nothing really easy, it's just the cycles were really easy to visualise for corners, and edge memo was fast. Also, the CO was pi on top, and U on bottom. 17s memo.

Also, I did a 6:50 4bld DNF, off by 2 centers, and 3 corners. I cycled the corners the wrong way, and I shot to the wrong spot when I had to swap 2 centers at the end.


----------



## aronpm (Sep 24, 2010)

number of times: 14/20
best time: 53.007
worst time: 1:19.322

best avg5: 1:00.279 (σ = 3.21)
best avg12: 1:04.278 (σ = 6.91)
session mean: 1:04.113



Spoiler



Average of 5: 1:00.279
(1:05.431), 55.779, 1:02.002, (53.007), 1:03.057





Spoiler



Average of 12: 1:04.278
1:03.057, 1:02.715, 1:14.266, 57.402, 59.751, (DNF), 1:19.322, 1:05.431, 55.779, 1:02.002, (53.007), 1:03.057


----------



## Olivér Perge (Sep 24, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Also, I did a *6:50 4bld* DNF, off by 2 centers, and 3 corners. I cycled the corners the wrong way, and I shot to the wrong spot when I had to swap 2 centers at the end.


 
Wow! I didn't know you were this good! Is that your fastest attempt? If not what is your PB and what are the splits?


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Sep 24, 2010)

Tel Aviv student joins Rubik's Cube tournament 2003
By LAUREN KRUGEL 
CJN Intern 
Dror Vomberg was not even a twinkle in his mother's eye during the Rubik's Cube craze of the early '80s. 
Nonetheless, the 20-year-old can solve the puzzle in under three minutes. Blindfolded. 
Vomberg, who studies math at Tel Aviv University, was one of hundreds of "cubists" who attended the World Rubik's Games Championships at the Ontario Science Centre Aug. Vomberg has been an avid cubist since he was a child, but it wasn't until he was 15 that he learned how to solve the cube blindfolded. 
He once saw a man doing the puzzle behind his back and was inspired to try it himself. 
"I thought this guy has to have extraordinary vision or something," he said. "I thought I'd try it." 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6Wt49ckCU8

Le temps m'a fait comprendre que personne n'était venu avant moi.


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 24, 2010)

The genius of kid is enough to reach the world record.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GU7G12-7si8

CN


----------



## Faz (Sep 25, 2010)

56.41, 58.11, DNF(53.62), 52.96, 1:13.60 = 1:02.71
The 53 could have been a success, had I remembered to do a U perm on the L face


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 25, 2010)

I have started actually trying to do blind agian. I want to get a successful sub-3 doing only the edges. I did 9 of them in a bit over 3 minutes. Getting closer!  I still doubt I will enter blind at MCD, after my terrible failure at MWO.


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 25, 2010)

*11:49.89* [5:02.04] 
3rd scramble of weekly comp 2010-39
14 centres, 2 midges and 1 corner solved so really nice


----------



## Escher (Sep 25, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> *11:49.89* [5:02.04]
> 3rd scramble of weekly comp 2010-39
> 14 centres, 2 midges and 1 corner solved so really nice



Memo PB by one second


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 25, 2010)

2:17.25
F2 D' B2 L R' U' F' R2 U L2 R' D U2 B' D U2 F' D2 B F L F' R' U' R

Got this after 2:15 and 2:16 DNF's
Finally beat old PB (2:29.xx)

EDIT:
2:21.18
L' R2 D' U2 R D U' R2 U B2 R D' U' L' R' F L' F2 U2 L' R' B2 F' D U


----------



## Killermanp (Sep 25, 2010)

CUB3R01, good job man, I just hope I can do the same.


----------



## x-colo-x (Sep 26, 2010)

4bld 7:25.12 [2:35]
slow execution


----------



## MrMoney (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey guys, long time no see!

I have recently done 5 MBLD in the past 3 days, here is a report:

Day1:
2/6 MBLD, many flips and twists and forgotten images/misread images
1/6 MBLD, same as above. Some days memo just does not stick to my brain

Day2:
5/6 MBLD, crazy. Was sitting with Morten at a cafe and getting really good BLD times, so I thought why not try multi? Memoed all cubes once, refreshed once and went for it. The first cube had 2corner twists and 2 edge flips, visual memo,,,, Have to stop with that on multi lol.

Day3:
Don´t have too much time today, so I am only going for small MBLD.
2/4 MBLD in 26minutes, crazy. Was listening to crazy funky music all the time so was not really paying attention.
3/3 MBLD YESSS in 12min56seconds, personal best by 3 min! This was just insane. I know it can be alot faster.


----------



## LarsN (Sep 26, 2010)

Odense Open today I did 5x5x5BLD in 14:44 (7:30) first attempt.


----------



## Slash (Sep 26, 2010)

Whoa, congratz!!! so bad that this competiton wasn't in e.g july you woulda gottan a WR, and now it's not even a CR


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 26, 2010)

Massive congrats Lars! I'm scared for next weekend now


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 27, 2010)

L2 B2 D U' F2 D' B2 D' F2 L2 U' B' L U2 R B2 R U2 F R.
1:52.50. Personal best from 2:06.
Finally a sub-2! =D
[youtubehd]rVyofdR6mxc[/youtubehd]


----------



## LarsN (Sep 27, 2010)

Slash said:


> Whoa, congratz!!! so bad that this competiton wasn't in e.g july you woulda gottan a WR, and now it's not even a CR



Thanks  I know, even CR is going to be a little difficult now.



kinch2002 said:


> Massive congrats Lars! I'm scared for next weekend now



Thanks again  It will be an interesting fight for the podium, with 3 people sub15 within the last month. I'm not too happy about the massive amount of BLD on friday, with 5x5x5 being the last part


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 27, 2010)

LarsN said:


> Odense Open today I did 5x5x5BLD in 14:44 (7:30) first attempt.


 
Congrats Lars, great solve! Especially for in competition!

Chris


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 27, 2010)

LarsN said:


> I'm not too happy about the massive amount of BLD on friday, with 5x5x5 being the last part


 I did talk a bit to Ron about this. In the end it wasn't possible for things to be moved, so we'll just all have to deal with it - I don't like it either, but at least we're in the same boat as each other!


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 27, 2010)

51.74 B L2 R F' U2 B2 U B' F2 R U R F' B' D' B U F' D2 U B R2 D R' D2 

Did this last night. 1 corner solved, 1 edge flipped


----------



## Killermanp (Sep 28, 2010)

I just did it in 30 minutes with Hardwick's story method. Thank you very much Riffz for reffering me to to Hardwick's site!!!


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 28, 2010)

5:27.07 [2:20.15] 2nd scramble of weekly comp 2010-39. Not really an accomplishment as it's 30 secs from my PB, but I wanted to say something about the scramble.


Spoiler



I can't be 100% I scrambled right as I haven't checked it yet, but it was the weirdest 4x4 scramble I've ever seen. 2 checkerboard blue/green centres opposite each other, and the other 4 centres each had one of each colour on. This gave me a choice of 8 different orientation all with 8 centres solved. The one I chose had 5 (yes 5!) edges solved. The 20 secs I spent choosing my orientation was probahly worth it in the end


----------



## Faz (Sep 28, 2010)

58.30, 1:04.41, 1:00.77, DNF(1:26.32), 1:00.86, 56.45, 1:09.40, 1:34.33, 1:00.37, DNF(1:05.43), 1:17.20, 52.83

Happy with this for now. 1:02.02 avg5 there. I did some solves with commutator corners earlier, and got 3 successes.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 28, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 58.30, 1:04.41, 1:00.77, DNF(1:26.32), 1:00.86, 56.45, 1:09.40, 1:34.33, 1:00.37, DNF(1:05.43), 1:17.20, 52.83
> 
> Happy with this for now. 1:02.02 avg5 there. I did some solves with commutator corners earlier, and got 3 successes.



How much quicker would you say 3op is than old poch?


----------



## Pitzu (Sep 28, 2010)

Finally a sub 20 in 5x5 BLD!!! 
19:43.74
Memo: 9:48
Exec: 9:55
Quite friendly scrambling: l F r U2 l D' F2 L2 r f2 d L l2 u' L' u' r u' f2 D2 u2 r B b2 L2 l d R U' B2 L2 r2 f2 L f2 U b' d2 L f2 l F d' F2 d u' B D2 R2 F2 L2 F l' U' R' u' b2 U2 R U2


----------



## Henrik (Sep 28, 2010)

Congrats Istvan, and perfect timing.


----------



## Pitzu (Sep 28, 2010)

:fp
17:37.90 
Memo: 8:05 
Exec: 9:32 
U2 R2 D2 r' F' r' F D2 r' f U R u2 F' r u' L F R F' d F' l2 b' F2 u2 r f l' D2 u R U2 L' f' F2 l2 f2 U2 R b D' U' r' F' r' U' R2 u B f' d' F2 L R' F u' B2 l' u 

May I keep this form until Friday?!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 28, 2010)

Pitzu said:


> :fp
> 17:37.90
> Memo: 8:05
> Exec: 9:32
> ...


 
Oh, yeah - you've finally broken through! Sub-15 this weekend?


----------



## Slash (Sep 28, 2010)

22:13.30 on István's 17:37's scramble.
15 memo, 7 exec WUT


----------



## Pitzu (Sep 28, 2010)

Finally a *22*:37 for today :confused:
f l D' d r2 u2 U b2 f' d' f R' B R2 u r D d F R2 b l U R2 u2 b l' d F' L u2 l u2 B2 u2 r' b2 L' D2 d u B u R2 B2 l' B' l F2 u2 R' f l2 f2 u' R2 f' U' F r
However memo was OK (10:06) I had to stop for a while twice. But finally I solved it.


----------



## Pitzu (Sep 28, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Sub-15 this weekend?


On Euro 2010 on Friday?!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 28, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> *11:49.89* [5:02.04]
> 3rd scramble of weekly comp 2010-39
> 14 centres, 2 midges and 1 corner solved so really nice


 
Wow!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 28, 2010)

LarsN said:


> Odense Open today I did 5x5x5BLD in 14:44 (7:30) first attempt.


 
Nice Lars!


----------



## Keroma12 (Sep 28, 2010)

First BLD attempt in a few weeks, done in physics class because I was bored. Was probably around 8 minutes. Not bad for so many distractions.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 28, 2010)

First BLD attempt of the day. 

2:15.54
L R' D' F2 D L2 F2 U2 B' D L2 R D U B2 F2 D B2 R2 F' L2 R2 D' U' F'

0 corners and 0 edges correct!

I finally figured out what I was doing wrong on parity solves. This solve didn't have parity though.


----------



## Faz (Sep 29, 2010)

52.11, DNF(1:14.72), 1:00.15, 56.61, 53.71, 1:08.99, DNF(1:25.77), 56.72, DNF(1:09.80), 50.25, 1:18.80, 1:01.60

56.83 avg5, and 59.88 mean of the 9 successful solves.


----------



## blah (Sep 29, 2010)

gogogofazziefazfaz


----------



## Faz (Sep 29, 2010)

Using 3op still xD

EDIT: Just did 1:06 with freestyle.

EDIT:

(50.25), 1:18.80, 1:01.60, 1:10.21, 1:06.05, 53.66, (DNF(1:50.86)), 1:11.82, 1:13.88, 1:05.86, 1:13.83, 1:09.97 = 1:08.57


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 29, 2010)

Yes! I figured out what I was doing wrong on my parity solves. My success rate has gone way up. Actually got my first BLD average.

2:24.00	B' L2 U L R2 U2 L2 R' B' F2 D U2 L2 R' B' F L R2 B2 D U2 B2 R' F D2
2:35.73	D R' F' R2 B2 F2 L' R B' F U R D U B D2 U' R D U' R2 D2 F2 L' R2
(DNF)	L U' B2 U2 L U R' D' U' R' D2 R' B' F' L2 R' U L' R B' F2 U L' U R
(2:00.52)	R2 D2 U B' U2 F' R' B U' L R B' L' F2 U2 B F R' D2 L2 D F' D' B' F
2:42.03	L' B2 L' D2 F' L' B L F2 D' F2 L' F' L' B L R' D2 U2 F2 L2 R2 F' U B2

2:00.52 is a PB by 15 seconds!!! So close to sub-2.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 29, 2010)

Square-1 BLD: 4:15.44 (2:22 memo)

Scramble: (3,6) / (3,3) / (6,2) / (6,1) / (-2,5) / (0,4) / (-2,4) / (0,4) / (0,4) / (-4,0) / (2,0) / (2,2) / (2,2) / (6,2) / (0,3) / (0,4) /

Case GB (4 moves from square). It was my first successful solve with that cube shape case. Non-lucky, but both edges and corners were a 7-cycle after getting to square, so that made it a pretty easy case. It's nice when that happens, because it means there's a whole piece in each case that you never need to translate.

I've now had successful solves with 38 of the 90 possible cube shape cases.


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 29, 2010)

You are getting really fast Mike! Have you had a square-square scramble yet? Just seen your tutorial for the first time, and read through most of it - it's incredible what you've done to get this good at sq-1bld! And I understand everything there so it must be good. I might go for my first sq-1bld once I've got my puzzle back off Charlie this weekend, but I'd just take DNFs until I get square-square probably


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 29, 2010)

It was so depressing - I did get a square-square case once, and I got a 2:59 DNF on it.  It took 1:09 to memorize because I was being careful. I forget what went wrong, but it was one simple mistake of some sort. I was so disappointed to waste the perfect opportunity like that.

You could try an "open notes" solve - scramble, take a look at the case, then look at my guide to find the memorization and quickly memorize it, and then start your solve from there. I know it technically doesn't count, but it's still fun to do that way - that's how I practiced when I started. Or if you want to be official about it, you could do the other thing I did when I started - just memorize a few of the most common ones, then apply scrambles until you get one of those.


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 29, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> Yes! I figured out what I was doing wrong on my parity solves. My success rate has gone way up. Actually got my first BLD average.



So what went wrong? One too many R-perms?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 29, 2010)

Cubenovice said:


> So what went wrong? One too many R-perms?



Well I now do Ja perm after corner parity. 
Then after the end of edges, I do M2 ... y L2 (T-perm) L2

Before I wasn't doing an extra M2 after edges and I guess I never thought to switch DF and UB at the end either.
I belive it's basically what Lumej said in the One Answer Question thread


----------



## aronpm (Sep 30, 2010)

Forgot to post last night. 

3:06.16.

Woner scramble so easy.


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 30, 2010)

Wat, even for an easy scramble.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 30, 2010)

waaaaaaaaaaaaat.
Maybe I should try it...
wtf crazy.


----------



## Faz (Sep 30, 2010)

8:01.94

Slooow


----------



## Pitzu (Sep 30, 2010)

5x5 BLD: 18:14 - I would be glad with a time like this tomorrow.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 30, 2010)

Yes!

1:51.30 - F' R2 B' F D2 L2 R D L2 B2 F2 D U' R2 U' F U2 L' B2 D' B2 F2 D2 R' F2
1:56.59 - L2 U' L' B' L R' F2 L R' D' B2 R F' U' B U' B2 U' F2 L' D U2 B2 F' L2

Both had parity. I forgot about parity until after I solved my first edge on 1st solve ... Had to undo n stuff.
These are my only sub 2's. Got both within like 15min.
(1:46 DNF, parity, 3 edges off)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 30, 2010)

Another slight improvement - square-1 BLD: 4:10.24 (2:21 memorization).

Scramble: (6,3) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (1,5) / (0,4) / (-2,0) / (-2,2) / (-4,2) / (4,0) / (6,0) / (4,3) / (-1,0) / (-4,1) / (6,4) / (0,2) / (6,0) /

The nice thing is that this one isn't particularly easy in any way. 5 moves from square; only one piece solved after getting to square, and that was a buffer piece.

I also got a 4:20 today. The only problem with going this fast is that I'm starting to take chances to speed up, so my accuracy is going down. I missed my other two attempts today. But it's nice to be getting comfortable enough with it that I feel like I can take chances.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 30, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Another slight improvement - square-1 BLD: 4:10.24 (2:21 memorization).
> 
> Scramble: (6,3) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (1,5) / (0,4) / (-2,0) / (-2,2) / (-4,2) / (4,0) / (6,0) / (4,3) / (-1,0) / (-4,1) / (6,4) / (0,2) / (6,0) /
> 
> ...


 
Wow cool, now learn skewb BLD


----------



## malcolm (Oct 1, 2010)

Successful avg 5 - 1:55.37 (1:37.81) 2:44.75 2:14.92 (DNF, 2:13.35, one corner cycle off) = 2:18.35

New memory method is giving much better accuracy


----------



## Sakarie (Oct 1, 2010)

First day in a long time it went good.

1:01:50 solved, second best time ever, 1 edge solved.
55.43 with a U2 wrong in the beginning, so only one move wrong. (But in the middle, so off course doesn't count.) Fastest dnf ever, 1 edge solved.


----------



## aronpm (Oct 2, 2010)

16:23 < Faz> ,4bld
16:23 <+Nibblr> 4x4 Scramble #2023: L f' B' U2 B F' l' D r' d2 f D B r2 b' r' b' F2 B2 L D' B2 d D2 F2 u2 l2 B2 L b D' f' R' B' r D' d' R2 b L2
16:29 < Faz> 3 centers 7 wings
16:29 < Faz> idk wtf happened with the wings
16:30 < Faz> 6:00
16:30 < Zane> memo?
16:30 < Faz> Zane: Low 3 iirc
16:30 < Zane> nice
16:31 <+aronpm> i'll try that scramble
16:36 <+aronpm> 4:12
16:36 <+aronpm> *****es
16:36 <+aronpm> 4:12.00

Sub-4 is next (and not too far away.)


----------



## blah (Oct 3, 2010)

Guess who's in the two-for-two 5BLD club? 

So like:
August 6, Nationals: DNF DNF DNF.
... No 5BLD ...
October 1, day before DeVry: Re-learn 5BLD, DNF(12:57).
October 2, DeVry: 15:xx 18:xx.
October 2, after DeVry: Back to retirement.

Sweet.

The 18 was just me spending like 5 minutes trying to recall memo.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 3, 2010)

blah said:


> Guess who's in the two-for-two 5BLD club?
> 
> So like:
> August 6, Nationals: DNF DNF DNF.
> ...


 
Wow, congratulations, Chester! I'm impressed, but not surprised. By the way, I think that means you now tie me for the most sub-20's (and with far fewer attempts, so it's really much more impressive).


----------



## blah (Oct 3, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> I'm impressed, but not surprised.


I'm surprised, but not impressed 

My reaction after the first one was more of a "what are you serious?" than a "yay I got it" simply because the last time I had a success was before Nationals. I tried to do reorienting but couldn't remember how to swap two pairs of centers so I gave up after about 30 seconds and just went back to my normal color scheme.

Second one was funny. I wasn't going for a success. I was going for sub-Rafal because I was super pumped after my first success so I kinda rushed memo. I was so sure I made some fatal mistake at centers, but apparently I didn't. And then there were those 5 minutes I wasted sitting there doing nothing, trying to recall wings - I actually didn't recall them at all  The first 3 letters of my sextuplet were ARB. I used the process of elimination to figure out that the other 3 were I, K, and T. From there, I reasoned that if it was TIK or KIT, then I would've remembered it because it was pronounceable; if it was ARBIKT or ARBITK, then I would've remembered all 6 letters as one pronounceable word. So it was down to TKI or KTI, neither of which struck a chord, but I just went with TKI on impulse and it turned out to be right. That whole reasoning process was so bizarre that I just couldn't believe that I got it when I pulled off the blindfold - I could care less that it was 18 minutes  It was awesome. Now back to school and life.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 3, 2010)

Haha, awesome story 
So is 5 minutes a *huge* exaggeration or was it really that long? Haha, good job.


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 4, 2010)

First 3x3 BLD success!!! First try too. Not timed though.


----------



## Faz (Oct 5, 2010)

3 4x4BLD's in a row. Times are 7:04, 7:11, and 7:10. I'll do another one soon xD


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 5, 2010)

Your getting a lot more accurate now, hopefully you can get a successful one at Asian Championship. :tu

@iSpinz, :tu


----------



## aronpm (Oct 6, 2010)

15:05.75


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 6, 2010)

Is this what I think it is!?!


----------



## Faz (Oct 6, 2010)

5:46.16 4bld


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 6, 2010)

Wow congrats faz! Awesome 4BLD times!

Chris


----------



## aronpm (Oct 6, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Is this what I think it is!?!


 
If you're thinking 5bld first success, yes. I deliberately went slow (reviewed 3 times; 7:2x memo) and went very careful on execution.


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 6, 2010)

Sweeeeet , awesome 4bld too Feliks. :tu


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 6, 2010)

Finished creating/memorizing my memo method. I had been using visual for the last year, but when I do more than 1 or 2 solves at a time, I get the paths mixed up, and get horrible DNFs.

So I created a PAPA (*Person* doing an *Action* to a *Person* while having an *Action* performed on them) system. One successful solve, and one DNF (off by two twisted corners >.<).


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 6, 2010)

I guess this is a new PB for me; I did it a few days ago for weekly competition 2010-40.

Square-1 BLD average 3/5: 4:55.11 [2:36], 5:26.11 [3:10], DNF [7:05.28, 4:05], 5:05.78 [2:51], 6:54.30 [4:36] = *5:48.73*

I'm getting successful averages less often now because I'm trying to go as fast as I can on each solve. But for the weekly competitions, I go a little slower because I want a successful average.

Oh, and I've now had successful solves with 46 of the 90 possible shape cases. Over halfway there!


----------



## blah (Oct 7, 2010)

11:58.76

That makes three in a row.


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 7, 2010)

Just managed to rebuild a scrambled cube from a failed (2 tries on same scramble) BLD solve from more than 24hours ago.

Seems to confirm my BLD failing is all about wrong execution of set ups / algs.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 7, 2010)

blah said:


> 11:58.76
> 
> That makes three in a row.


 
Very nice. It's a shame that it's always the nice ones that happen at home, though.


----------



## TMOY (Oct 7, 2010)

Got a 5BLD success in the bus today. In 21:02, not a PB but still a nice time. And I opened my eyes about 15 seconds before reaching my destination


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 7, 2010)

Figured out a decent method for centres BLD on big cubes.


----------



## aronpm (Oct 7, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Figured out a decent method for centres BLD on big cubes.


 
Sure.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 7, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Sure.


 
Why don't you believe him? Oh wait...


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 8, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Why don't you believe him? Oh wait...


 
Go on, what have I cheated on now...


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 8, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Go on, what have I cheated on now...


 
I wasn't being serious, but I was referring to your 2x2 times.


----------



## riffz (Oct 8, 2010)

DNF avg5:

1. 1:38.09
2. 1:40.43
3. 2:17.47
4. DNF
5. DNF

Both of the first 2 solves were better than my previous PB. My corner memo method is still very new to me (and I haven't memoed all of my images yet), but I'm already finding it much easier and more enjoyable than visual. Hopefully I can find the willpower to keep practicing now.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Oct 8, 2010)

First serious BLD attempt: screwed up corner memo (even know where grrr) and was off by 3. Memo finished in 14.xx. How fast is that for a first attempt? Anyway, pretty proud of myself right now.


----------



## MrMoney (Oct 9, 2010)

Been doing alot of MBLD the last two weeks, managed to get afew success 6/6. Yesterday I tried 8 cubes for the first time, resulting in 4 of 8. I am experimenting alot with some new methods, trying many mbld a day. I think I am getting abit burned out by it all, lol. Must slow down! Next goal is to use commutators on all all cubes instead of the usual M2/OP.

Too bad there is no competition in sight for afew months.


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 9, 2010)

Well that gives you a few months to practice , 6/6 is impressive.


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 9, 2010)

*Avg25 1:49.17*
1:49.58, 1:57.13, 1:54.07, 2:10.04, 1:44.41, 2:10.11, 1:41.11, 1:32.74, 2:26.81, 1:57.99, 1:51.77, 1:55.21, 1:33.32, 1:53.75, 2:05.13, 2:05.54, 1:30.42, 1:43.84, 1:22.20, 1:23.24, 1:45.66, (DNF), 2:13.73, 1:38.56, 1:47.95, (1:18.88), 1:36.68, 1:43.92, 1:34.59, 1:47.27 = 1:49.17
Done over the last 3 days (yes that means I did more than 3 in a single day for the second, third and fourth times ever).
I also rolled off 2 really slow ones at from the start
The DNF was just me locking up badly on an M2 and getting lost in it


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 9, 2010)

Accurate, I've been noticing your big cubes BLD accuracy for the weekly comps too. :tu


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 9, 2010)

Average of 5: 1:16.97
1. 1:06.94 U2 L2 R D2 B L' B' F R U' D F R' B2 F L B U2 L F' B2 D U2 L U 
2. 1:21.86 D' U' R' U2 F D2 L F U B R' F' R2 L D2 B L' U2 L2 B D2 B' L R2 U 
3. (DNF) L2 D2 U' R F' L2 D2 F' L2 R' D F' L F' D B' R D2 B2 D B2 L2 D2 U' L2 
4. 1:22.12 F D' F' R L D2 B' U2 R L F2 D' R2 L F2 L U B2 L B2 D2 U B U B' 
5. (1:01.18) D' R L' F' D B' U D2 L' F' B2 R' F D B2 D F' U D R B D' B L B' 

I like to think I average faster than this, but nonetheless it's a PB


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Oct 9, 2010)

zomgu 3x3x3BLD OH: 58.93
B' L' U' R2 L D2 R2 U2 L' B U R U2 B U' R2 D U' F R B2 L' F2 U L'

y U R U' L' U R' U' R U R' U' L U R U' R'
U' R' D R U R' D' R
L U R' U' L' U R U' y'

D2 x U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2 x' D2

M U2 M' U2
D2yRF' R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R' U2 FR'D2
M2 U' R' U M2 U' R U


----------



## Toad (Oct 9, 2010)

Spef <3


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 9, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> zomgu 3x3x3BLD OH: 58.93
> B' L' U' R2 L D2 R2 U2 L' B U R U2 B U' R2 D U' F R B2 L' F2 U L'
> 
> y U R U' L' U R' U' R U R' U' L U R U' R'
> ...


 
Doesn't seem to work for me


----------



## aronpm (Oct 9, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Doesn't seem to work for me


 
http://tinyurl.com/algB-L-U-R2LD2R


----------



## mr. giggums (Oct 9, 2010)

YESSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
First 3x3x3 Blind Sucess.

The Scramble was really easy though. Here it is...
L D' U' L' R' D F2 L2 U' L' R' F B U R' F' U2 F U R' D' L2 F2 R2 D'

And the time was...


Spoiler



3:50.73 [2:08.72]
and I went slow so I wouldn't mess up a good scramble

Edit: I should probably also mention that my 3x3x3 average is 35 seconds


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 11, 2010)

2/2 15m xD
So like, an hour ago aronpm quickly explained routes, so I went to my room and came up with a route from my bedroom to the hall door, and did an edges only BLD solve. Then went for weekly multi, quickly came up with a route for the 2nd cubes edges (from the loungeroom door to kitchen stoves.)
For corners I'm just turning letters into audio.

My 2nd route was going to start in the lounge room and end in the kitchen, but the first 3 letters were J M D (made it D after buffer was solved) so I switched the order of the route and made Jake Make Donuts. This was an interesting route, because I wasn't walking through it, I was looking at people/items, doing things, or having certain facial expressions.

I'm using people I know for images. I can think of a boy and girl for most of the letters, who I can remember well (personality, physical shape etc) 
Like if I'm getting someone to bash someone else, I'll use an angry person, or a person who fights a lot who's name starts with that letter. In case I forget one letter, eg: F, (fighting maybe) the name of the person, can make me remember that they're fighting. And if I remember fighting but not the name, I can narrow it down if I have to guess.
Much more fun method of memorization (at least for now).

Only downfalls, speed, and also I make messed up facial expressions while memorizing, which could be quite embarrassing at a competition  I'll have to work on that.

Edit: I seriously spent under 2 minutes working on my routes before attempting, I just haven't posted until now. My memo was really fast, bu I had way too many pauses during execution.


----------



## Kynit (Oct 11, 2010)

First BLD solve! 

I need to work on my corner memo; edge memo took about 2 minutes, corners 6, and solving another 5

Very pleased! I love P-A-O memo


----------



## bluedasher (Oct 11, 2010)

First blindfold solve here too. Took about 30 min. in all, but then I got an easy scramble and got this 3 tries after my first blindsolve...

5:54.90 (counting memorization)

I suck at memorizing edges it takes about 5-7 min usually. Memorizing corners I'm pretty good at. For corners it takes about 2 min. on average.

EDIT: It seems me and Kynit are pretty much opposites.


----------



## KJiptner (Oct 11, 2010)

BLD OH: 2:17 I was challenged by Hubi and Johnny, didn't even know if I could really do it. Done in the tram in Munich with quite a few people watching


----------



## bint2d (Oct 11, 2010)

3x3 bld:
Average: 45.54
Best Time: 34.92
Worst Time: 56.19
Individual Times:
1.	51.69	L' D2 U2 B' F2 D' B2 L' R' B F2 L' R B' R' B R2 D L2 D2 F R F' L' R
2.	37.29	R F R2 B' F2 D' B D U2 R2 B2 U L R' F2 U2 L' B L D' U R' F R' U
3.	47.61	U' L' U R2 D2 U F R2 F' D' U' R' B' U2 L B2 D' B U2 R B2 F' D2 U L
4.	34.92	D B L2 U L2 R2 D' U2 L' R' B' D' U2 B' F R2 B D R F L' F2 D' B2 F2
5.	56.19	L' B' L F2 L U' R' B' F2 L' R2 B2 U' B' F U' B2 D' U R2 B' F2 U B2 F2


----------



## KJiptner (Oct 11, 2010)

You're awesome Preeda! I saw your results on cubemania.org and wondered who you are a few weeks ago  Nice Job at Asia Open!


----------



## bint2d (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 11, 2010)

bint2d said:


> 3x3 bld:
> Average: 45.54
> Best Time: 34.92
> Worst Time: 56.19
> ...





> I am a beginner.


LOL your signature is so contradictory.


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 12, 2010)

Average of 5: 1:13.21
1. 1:01.90 D F' U B' R' B R L' B D2 U2 L2 U D B' D' F R B R' B R2 D' R' F2 
2. 1:18.94 U D B2 U2 L' B L R D B2 U2 F2 B' R' U F2 U L D2 U2 B' U2 D2 R F2 
3. (DNF) F R2 F2 R' F' U' L R F' R2 L' U2 R' D' F2 D' R2 U2 D2 L' R2 F D2 B D2 
4. 1:18.78+ F2 L2 F' B2 R D2 F U B' F2 L' D F D U L' F D2 L B L U' F' L' F2 
5. (1:01.41) U B2 F L2 R F L2 U D' B F R2 D' B D' B' R' L B F' U L D L B 

Chasing Preeda...30 seconds to go!


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 12, 2010)

I've been learning BLD recently. I have my memo method and solving method down for corners, and can get successes consistently. Now I just have to learn all the M2 algs...


----------



## CharlesOBlack (Oct 12, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> I've been learning BLD recently. I have my memo method and solving method down for corners, and can get successes consistently. Now I just have to learn all the M2 algs...


 
M2 algs? do it intuitively, it's much much better.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 12, 2010)

CharlesOBlack said:


> M2 algs? do it intuitively, it's much much better.


 
Alright, I'll try that. Thanks.


----------



## bluedasher (Oct 12, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> I've been learning BLD recently. I have my memo method and solving method down for corners, and can get successes consistently. Now I just have to learn all the M2 algs...


 
I use regular Pochmann and I think that is better than M2. Just my opinion though.


----------



## riffz (Oct 13, 2010)

bluedasher said:


> I use regular Pochmann and I think that is better than M2. Just my opinion though.


 
Yes, that is just your opinion. I doubt many people would agree with you.


----------



## Kynit (Oct 13, 2010)

I think Old Pochmann is a lot easier to learn than M2; the M ring algs are a bit harder to follow if you don't really know where to start.


----------



## bluedasher (Oct 13, 2010)

riffz said:


> Yes, that is just your opinion. I doubt many people would agree with you.



I doubt many people would agree with me too. I have a weird cubing style.


----------



## Keroma12 (Oct 13, 2010)

My first 4x4x4 Blindfolded success!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

55:31.85 [memo: 40:xx]; my second attempt ever.

I made a mistake during edge memo and had to try and forget what I had and learn the actual memo, which was annoyingly similar to what I was trying to forget. So there was a memo pause for that. Everything else went well.

I'm still at the point where I have to count the pieces to figure out which piece is which letter. Also, my set-up moves are all made up on the spot so I have to pause sometimes to think about those. On top of that, I use A-V for edges and for centers, so I use most letters twice. All of these things slow me down a lot.

I came up with most of what I use, except Chris did help me with labeling the edges and telling them apart. Thanks Chris!

I'll probably post the video tomorrow or so.


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 13, 2010)

Great :tu, what execution method do you currently use?


----------



## joey (Oct 13, 2010)

3:33.84 2/2

That was cool..


> 15:24:48 <+j`ey> ,3mbld 1
> 15:24:49 <+Nibblr> 3x3 Scramble #14177: F B R U L2 U B2 F' L2 U' R' D R' L' D' F' D B2 F' U R B R2 L2 B
> 15:25:02 <+j`ey> ,3mbld 2
> 15:25:04 <+Nibblr> 3x3 Scramble #14178: D' L2 R' F' B2 U D' F B2 L2 R' D L2 D' L F R' U' L' U R F U2 L2 U'
> ...


----------



## ukrcuber (Oct 13, 2010)

woooooow Still excited!! 1:53.86!! my first sub-2 ever!!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 13, 2010)

joey said:


> 3:33.84 2/2
> 
> That was cool..


 
Wow, that's awesome!


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 13, 2010)

Yay Joey!


----------



## joey (Oct 13, 2010)

I dnf'd 3:47 at Euro by 5 pieces for 2/2 

I might try 3 tomorrow.


----------



## Faz (Oct 14, 2010)

3:18.96. Your move joey xD


----------



## KJiptner (Oct 14, 2010)

2:11.91 good luck guys XD
1. F R D2 L' B D F2 U' R2 L B L' B L2 B R B R D F D2 F' U' D' R2
2. F2 B' R F2 L' R2 D' L' D U L' R' U B R2 B' D' U' F2 L' R B2 U' L2 U'

(quite easy stuff)


----------



## joey (Oct 14, 2010)

I don't do bld.


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 14, 2010)

Spef's turn.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Oct 14, 2010)

http://mzrg.com/rubik/multi.shtml
I'm gonna try to improve it though.


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 14, 2010)

Somehow looking at that list makes me wanna practise multi


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 14, 2010)

It's not updated properly though. QQ did tell me that I have the unofficial 11/11 because I got 51 or something. Someone should get it going again


----------



## cincyaviation (Oct 15, 2010)

[19:36] <cincyaviation> YES!!! 
[19:36] <cincyaviation> 9:47.03, success 
scramble: U' D' R2 F2 U L2 B2 U2 L F' R F' U2 F' U' L D U2 L2 U' L U F' D2 R' 
Memo was something like this
Edges: CoX (imagine Bobby Cox) WiQ (WQ makes the sound "wick") Holding James (imagine a person holding up a guy named james) LaiR (imagine a mini cave) EM&m( letters EM make an "M" sound) PaVe.
Corners: NO2, JaR, visual memo for commutator to finish off corners
All these are turned into images and placed in my living room.


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 15, 2010)

3:34.93 2/2 Not quite sub-Joey  2:01 memo


----------



## qqwref (Oct 15, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> It's not updated properly though. QQ did tell me that I have the unofficial 11/11 because I got 51 or something. Someone should get it going again


 
I updated it today. And some records are slow simply because I haven't heard of anyone doing them faster - I guess when you can do 12 cubes at a certain time/cube you just don't bother to do 11 at the same speed. And if I haven't heard of a solve it's not going to be listed. (Generally, I'll see something if it's posted in this thread.)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 15, 2010)

New square-1 BLD PB: 3:43.16 (1:43)! Sub-4!!!

Shape case 2; didn't seem at all lucky. Using Frank Dumont's random-state scrambler, scramble:
(-2,0) / (3,0) / (5,-1) / (0,-5) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (-1,1) / (0,4) / (-2,4) / (-4,0)

I suppose there might be something wrong with this scramble, because I haven't seen any verification that the scrambler is valid, but it looks like it might work, and the scramble seemed normal to me, not particularly easy (other than no parity) - I just had an easier than usual time memorizing it. 2 edges were solved after getting to square, but no corners.

By the way, I have now had successful solves with 57 of the 90 possible cubeshapes. Almost 2/3 done!


----------



## Faz (Oct 16, 2010)

53, and 56 with Freestyle corners. I also had a 44 DNF off by 3 edges. I am now using freestyle/comms for corners as my main method.


----------



## arsenalthecuber (Oct 16, 2010)

2/2 in 6:32.72
4 minutes memo. M2/TuRBo


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 16, 2010)

Average of 5: 1:09.65
1. 1:10.79 U2 F2 R2 D2 U' F2 B' R' B L F U2 F R2 U F' D L' D' L2 U2 R2 F2 R D2 
2. 1:03.13 L R' B' R' U' L F' B2 R' B F L F' D2 F' L2 F D L2 U B' D2 L D' B' 
3. (DNF) L' U2 F' D' F B L' R2 F' L' D' L D L' R D' F D R2 F' R2 L U F' U' 
4. 1:15.02 U' L U' R F' U' F B D' B2 L2 B2 F2 L D' U' R2 B2 R B L' D' R2 B2 R2 
5. (59.85) L2 R2 F' R' F' D' U L2 D' R B2 D2 L2 D2 F U B2 U2 D2 L' B' F' D' U L


----------



## Faz (Oct 17, 2010)

L2 U F B' L B L U2 R2 B F' U F' R D U2 B F' L' B F2 R B L' D'

41.31, with freestyle corners, but instead of doing a 2 flip at the end, I flipped the wrong 2, and had to do another one xD


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 17, 2010)

How did you change your corners method and get fast so quickly??!!


----------



## Diniz (Oct 17, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> How did you change your corners method and get fast so quickly??!!


Just remember who he is... =P


----------



## Faz (Oct 18, 2010)

I average about 1:10 with freestyle corners now. It's just, I memoed the edges pretty quickly on that solve, and the corners were very easy for me.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Oct 18, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> instead of doing a 2 flip at the end, I flipped the wrong 2, *and had to do another one* xD


 
Which made you loose like 0.8 seconds...


----------



## Kynit (Oct 18, 2010)

First edges solve with M2 - finally realized that shooting to UF/FU/BD/DB is ridiculous 

M2 is a million times more fun than old pochmann edges


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 19, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> L2 U F B' L B L U2 R2 B F' U F' R D U2 B F' L' B F2 R B L' D'
> 
> 41.31, with freestyle corners, but instead of doing a 2 flip at the end, I flipped the wrong 2, and had to do another one xD


 
Faz, first off congratulations on the fast solve! That's incredible! I have a question though, have you ever thought about orienting any flipped edges, with the buffer edge if an odd number are flipped, before starting the cycles? I find it easier to do this so that you don't have to remember which edges to flip during the whole solve, only for just long enough to put on the blindfold and actually execute the flips. You can do exactly the same thing with corners also.

Like I have any authority to give you advice, but in case you haven't tried it this way you may find it easier to memorize those flipped edges/twisted corners.

Chris


----------



## Faz (Oct 19, 2010)

Yeah, but it's not like I scan the cube for flipped edges at the start


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 19, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Yeah, but it's not like I scan the cube for flipped edges at the start


 
Neither do I. I scan for them just before putting on the blindfold, and I solve them first. More precisely I scan for permuted but disoriented corners as the very last thing before putting on the blindfold, and I orient them immediately after donning the blindfold. I scan for permuted but disoriented edges after memorizing the edge cycles, and I solve them immediately after orienting corners.

Just a thought to try to see if you like it.


----------



## Faz (Oct 19, 2010)

Wait, but doesn't that mean I would have to mirror all my edge memo, so that I would be shooting to the other sticker on the same piece?


----------



## aronpm (Oct 19, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Wait, but doesn't that mean I would have to mirror all my edge memo, so that I would be shooting to the other sticker on the same piece?


 
No...

Say the buffer piece (what would be at DF when solved) is at FR, and UL is flipped. You would do something like R y 2flip y' R', and then solve edges as normal.


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 20, 2010)

26:17 5BLD, second weekly comp scramble.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 20, 2010)

:tu
Great job.


----------



## riffz (Oct 20, 2010)

aronpm said:


> No...
> 
> Say the buffer piece (what would be at DF when solved) is at FR, and UL is flipped. You would do something like R y 2flip y' R', and then solve edges as normal.


 
Ooooooooooooooh. I may have to try that. I was thinking along the same lines as Faz, that if there were an odd number of flipped edges you'd have to flip your edge memo. Thanks.


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 21, 2010)

5BLD 32:33, the memo was really bad ~15, execution had so many pauses. Although the time is bad, I'm happy with my third success and a streak of 2.


----------



## MrMoney (Oct 21, 2010)

Congrats Zane, what do you have problems with in memo? Too many images, finding where pieces need to go or?


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks 
It's easy enough to memorise them, just something about memorising big cubes is so much slower than memorising 3x3 multi for me. I don't do all that much big cubes bld, so maby practice is all I need.


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 21, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Thanks
> It's easy enough to memorise them, just something about memorising big cubes is so much slower than memorising 3x3 multi for me. I don't do all that much big cubes bld, so maby practice is all I need.


Interesting...it's totally the opposite way round for me. I did start with big cubes bld before multi though so that might be the reason.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 21, 2010)

1:51.03 clock BLD success 

First sub 2, scramble was lol.

UU --- dU u3'--- dd u5 --- Ud u2 --- dU u' --- Ud u5'--- UU u --- UU u3'--- UU u3' --- dd --- dd
dd d' - dU d'---- UU d3' --- Ud d' --- UU ----- UU ------ Ud ----- dU ------ UU ------ dd d2- Ud

In case I scrambled incorrectly, memo was 12 3 5 8 1 3 3 1 3 6 2 1 2 11

EDIT: Forgot to say memo was about 40 seconds


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 21, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> 1:51.03 clock BLD success
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to say memo was about 40 seconds


 
Nice. I was going to ask you what your memo time was, but I kept forgetting. You and I are around the same speed now; I assume you'll blow past me in a week or two if you keep at it.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 21, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Nice. I was going to ask you what your memo time was, but I kept forgetting. You and I are around the same speed now; I assume you'll blow past me in a week or two if you keep at it.


 
Thanks, what is your PB single?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 21, 2010)

I had to look back through my weekly competition results to see, but it looks like my PB is the good one I had last night for the fifth scramble this week: 1:47.46, 27 seconds memorizing. So it looks like your execution is already significantly better than mine.


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 21, 2010)

Wooooooooooooooooooooo 45.12 non-lucky!

U' L D' L F L' R2 U L' R D F R2 B2 U2 L B R B F' L2 D2 U' L' R2 

Well, non-lucky in a sense that no pieces were solved (1 corner twisted, 1 edge flipped) but all the cycles were really easy  Didn't look at the timer after memo so I dunno how fast it was.

First sub-50!


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Oct 21, 2010)

YAY AMOS


----------



## Fabian Auroux (Oct 21, 2010)

Amos <3 !


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 21, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> I had to look back through my weekly competition results to see, but it looks like my PB is the good one I had last night for the fifth scramble this week: 1:47.46, 27 seconds memorizing. So it looks like your execution is already significantly better than mine.



Do you think sub 1 is possible?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 22, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Do you think sub 1 is possible?


 
Single? Absolutely. A sub-1 average might be tough, though.

Consider that:
1. I have a pretty bad clock. Actually, it's good, except that one of the dials is messed up and doesn't turn smoothly, which can be deadly for BLD. (I should mention that this is Joey's clock, and I am tremendously grateful for it. It's not his fault that it's bad - when he sent it to me it was perfect. But I dropped it about a year after he sent it to me, and it's never been the same. )
2. I'm really pretty bad at clock anyway - I average around 17 or 18 seconds solving sighted. Someone with a better feel for the dials should be able to do much better.
3. Clock BLD speeds are so very much dependent on the scramble. If you got lucky enough to get a scramble where all dials were between 10:00 and 2:00, I would think sub-40 might be possible if you got really fast at memorizing. But if there are a lot of 6:00's, I would think it might be pretty hard for even the very best people to get sub-1 BLD on it. But maybe I'm underestimating the ability of people to reliably do 6:00 turns on clock blindfolded; maybe it's not as hard as I think it is for someone good.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Oct 22, 2010)

First time trying to 1-pass memo: 2 edges flipped in 3:42.59. soooooo frustrating, but at least I know I can do my memo 1-pass now.


----------



## aronpm (Oct 22, 2010)

3BLD: 40.293 NL, 11 second memo.


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 22, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Single? Absolutely. A sub-1 average might be tough, though.
> 
> Consider that:
> 1. I have a pretty bad clock. Actually, it's good, except that one of the dials is messed up and doesn't turn smoothly, which can be deadly for BLD. (I should mention that this is Joey's clock, and I am tremendously grateful for it. It's not his fault that it's bad - when he sent it to me it was perfect. But I dropped it about a year after he sent it to me, and it's never been the same. )
> ...


Ok later I'm going to try some clock bld. I should be in a good position to do ok as I'm not too bad at clock sighted and also bld stuff. My method would currently involve solving one piece at a time - i assume this the way you are doing it?


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 22, 2010)

aronpm said:


> 3BLD: 40.293 NL, 11 second memo.


wut
wut
wut
wut
wut

In other words... WAT


----------



## Faz (Oct 22, 2010)

dammit uocr


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 22, 2010)

@aronpm
See what you did? That's just asking Faz to practise


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 22, 2010)

Scramble pls?


----------



## aronpm (Oct 22, 2010)

(40.293) B' U' R B2 R2 F L2 D B2 L U2 L' D' L2 F' D B2 R2 U2 F' D F2 D' B R2



Spoiler



R D2 R' U2 R D2 R' U2
y' U' L2 U' R2 U L2 U' R2 U2 y
x' R' D' R U' R' D R U x
R' D2 R U R' D2 R U'

U R U' M2 U R' U2 L' U M2 U' L U
x' U L U' M2 U L' U' x
M U2 M U2
U' M2 U R2 U' M2 U R2
x' F L U L' U' M2 U L U' L' M2 x U'
M2 U2 M' U2 M'


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 22, 2010)

These are my 5 attempts:
1.	1:50.21	u=-4,d=3 / u=5,d=1 / u=5,d=-3 / u=-5,d=-5 / u=-5 / u=2 / u=0 / u=-1 / u=-1 / d=4 / ddUU
2.	1:33.13	u=-2,d=1 / u=4,d=2 / u=-1,d=0 / u=-3,d=5 / u=6 / u=6 / u=5 / u=5 / u=3 / d=-1 / dUdU
3.	DNF	u=5,d=-5 / u=1,d=3 / u=-3,d=-1 / u=5,d=0 / u=-4 / u=-1 / u=2 / u=0 / u=0 / d=0 / ddUU
4.	1:34.08	u=3,d=-2 / u=5,d=1 / u=6,d=6 / u=1,d=-5 / u=0 / u=0 / u=0 / u=-5 / u=1 / d=0 / dUdd
5.	1:15.15	u=1,d=6 / u=-5,d=2 / u=-1,d=-3 / u=6,d=-4 / u=3 / u=4 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=5 / d=5 / Uddd

I have some ideas of how to skip a few turns here and there. Atm I use 2 turns for corners, 4 turns for edges, and 3 turns for centres, totalling 46 for a solve. I think I can get it down to 37 turns quite easily though.

EDIT: This is safe turning btw. And memo was probably always around 20-25 secs


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 23, 2010)

That's about how I figured you'd do. Which is awesome - good job! I solve it using Stefan Pochmann's method described on his website, which is exactly the same number of turns as you describe. There are quite a few optimizations possible, usually, especially when going from edge to edge - there's almost always an optimization there.

It looks to me like you really might be able to get sub-1 average - looking forward to seeing it! Oh, and I've never seen anyone post a time as fast as 1:15.15 before. UWR?


----------



## qqwref (Oct 23, 2010)

Here's an idea for an optimization on clock BLD, Pochmann style. Edges take the most turns and you do the most of them. Here's a way to do two adjacent edges at once in 6 moves (instead of 8), saving 8 turns overall:
- Suppose you're solving the U and R edges. You memorized a turn of a for the U and b for the R.
- Turn (UUdd) and (dddU) by +a.
- Turn (dUdU) and (Uddd) by +b.
- Turn (dUdd) and (UddU) by -(a+b).

And don't forget that if the center ever lines up with an edge (say the hour is a) you can solve them like this, assuming the edge is on top:
- Turn (Uddd) and (dUdd) by -a.
- Turn (UUdd) by +a.
This saves 4 turns with the normal Pochmann solution and 2 with the above optimization.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 23, 2010)

1:35.07, (DNF(1:51.12)), 1:34.07, (1:28.50), 1:32.70 = 1:33.95
Watch out Amos, I'mma out-BLD you


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 23, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Here's an idea for an optimization on clock BLD, Pochmann style. Edges take the most turns and you do the most of them. Here's a way to do two adjacent edges at once in 6 moves (instead of 8), saving 8 turns overall:
> - Suppose you're solving the U and R edges. You memorized a turn of a for the U and b for the R.
> - Turn (UUdd) and (dddU) by +a.
> - Turn (dUdU) and (Uddd) by +b.
> ...


Thanks for those - the way I was thinking of saving moves was to just skip AUFs and do them all at the end by adding them up as I go. It seems as though Stefan's method doesn't use AUFs on edges though. To solve the L edge when it is at _a_ hours I do
1. dUdU +a
2. UUdU -a
3. dUUU -a
4. UUUU +a
So essentially I was thinking of skipping the last move and then adding them together for the 4 edges on each side so that I can do the AUF at the end.
Same idea with corners (which of course I use Stefan's method for). Your way seems really nice though (especially the solved edge one) so I'll have a go at it later


----------



## x-colo-x (Oct 23, 2010)

4bld 6:32.70


----------



## qqwref (Oct 23, 2010)

3:45.84 domino speedBLD (15.33+ time) using the sort-PLL-PLL method. Had a decent sort, otherwise it would be a lot harder.


----------



## TMOY (Oct 24, 2010)

Finally starting to get decent at multi. I won the MBLD event at Naoned Open with 5/5 in 30:18, new French NR 
My previous PB was 2/2, just lol...


----------



## tim (Oct 25, 2010)

TMOY said:


> Finally starting to get decent at multi. I won the MBLD event at Naoned Open with 5/5 in 30:18, new French NR
> My previous PB was 2/2, just lol...


 
Congratulations! 
And you still had 30 minutes left. So, 10/10 next time?


----------



## x-colo-x (Oct 25, 2010)

4bld 6:21.23 Fw' D U' B' F2 Uw U2 F' U B' Uw' U2 L' Uw2 B' L F2 L' B' Rw' Fw D Uw U2 B' R D' Uw U' B' Fw' Uw L R B D' B F' Uw R'


----------



## Tomas1988 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi guys

Is this scramble lucky??? because it could be my pb.

U' L D' L2 D R' U' B2 R2 L' U R2 B R' D' F D R2 L' B U' F B R L



Spoiler



L2 F L B2 L' F' L B2 L
y' U2 R U L2 U' R' U L2 U y
y M' U' M D M' U M D' y'
y' U M U L2 U' M' U L2 U2 y
y (R') R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 (R) y'
y' L' U M' U2 M U L y
x U2 R' E' R U2 R' E R


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 26, 2010)

2:02.67 clock BLD, 49 second memo.

Scramble: (1, 1) / (-1, -1) / (-3, -5) / (-5, 3) / (-4) / (-2) / (0) / (5) / (4) / (-1) / dUUd

PB is 1:51.


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 26, 2010)

Tomas1988 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Is this scramble lucky??? because it could be my pb.
> 
> ...


 
I think the general rule is if 20% or more pieces are solved it's considered to be a lucky scramble. However it may depend on the situation, for instance your buffers may be solved.


----------



## Sakarie (Oct 26, 2010)

Tomas1988 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Is this scramble lucky??? because it could be my pb.
> 
> ...



What a pb is is up to yourself to choose, but no, this scramble is too lucky. That's what I would say if it was my solve. 

I use to think that [number of solved pieces]-[number of new cycles]<= (smaller than, or equal to) 2. That means that I should have at least 16 letters.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 26, 2010)

New PB in Multi, 9/9 in 52:09, memo 37:11. Weekly comp 43.


----------



## tim (Oct 26, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> New PB in Multi, 9/9 in 52:09, memo 37:11. Weekly comp 43.


 
Nice . I was going to try 8 for this week's competition. So you already beat me .


----------



## Micael (Oct 26, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> New PB in Multi, 9/9 in 52:09, memo 37:11. Weekly comp 43.



Wow!


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 26, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> New PB in Multi, 9/9 in 52:09, memo 37:11. Weekly comp 43.


 
Very impressive Mats.


----------



## tim (Oct 26, 2010)

11/12 in 37:21 (22 minutes memo). YES! I'm finally as fast as i used to be. So happy now .

One cube was off by two twisted corners btw.


----------



## joey (Oct 26, 2010)

You did 12/12 in 36mins before. Not quite where you used to be.


----------



## tim (Oct 26, 2010)

joey said:


> You did 12/12 in 36mins before. Not quite where you used to be.


 
36:38. That's a 42s difference. And all my other recent 12 cubes attempts were way over 40 minutes.

Whatever, FU joey!


----------



## Micael (Oct 27, 2010)

tim said:


> 11/12 in 37:21 (22 minutes memo). YES! I'm finally as fast as i used to be. So happy now .
> 
> One cube was off by two twisted corners btw.


 
Tim, you are just my multiBLD hero! (nothing new actually)


----------



## qqwref (Oct 27, 2010)

Keep practicing Tim! (I wanna see you do 11/11 fast too!)


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 27, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Keep practicing Tim! (I wanna see you do 11/11 fast too!)


 Noooo! I like my UWR, as lame as it may be compared to the other ones!


----------



## qqwref (Oct 27, 2010)

Haha.

I wanna see someone break the 14/14 record already. I don't even HAVE a time recorded for that which means anything timed automatically beats it. Ideally, it would be under 52 or so minutes, but I know it's hard to do really good performances more than once.


----------



## vd (Oct 27, 2010)

My personal bests:

3x3 BLD: 1.54.xx
4x4 BLD: 32.14 (my first successful bld solve)
MultiBLD: 2/2 7.03.xx
3/3 25.07.xx
I didn´t try with more cubes yet
5x5 BLD: I was few times really near


----------



## joey (Oct 28, 2010)

[size=+2]16:35:27 <Spef> 2:43.45 :3[/size]

[size=-5]:O[/size]


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 28, 2010)

Oh. Em. Gee.

Truly amazing! UWR!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 28, 2010)

joey said:


> [size=+2]16:35:27 <Spef> 2:43.45 :3[/size]
> 
> [size=-5]:O[/size]


 
Very nice! Remember back when that was a fairly respectable 3x3x3 time?


----------



## riffz (Oct 28, 2010)

aronpm said:


> (40.293) B' U' R B2 R2 F L2 D B2 L U2 L' D' L2 F' D B2 R2 U2 F' D F2 D' B R2
> 
> R D2 R' U2 R D2 R' U2
> y' U' L2 U' R2 U L2 U' R2 U2 y
> ...


 
Congrats man! The bolded ones are algs I would have done differently, just in case you might want them.


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 28, 2010)

joey said:


> [size=+2]16:35:27 <Spef> 2:43.45 :3[/size]
> 
> [size=-5]:O[/size]


 
4BLD? If so O_O


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 28, 2010)

joey said:


> [size=+2]16:35:27 <Spef> 2:43.45 :3[/size]
> 
> [size=-5]:O[/size]


 
WTF sub 3 jeezus


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 28, 2010)

YAY SPEF <3


----------



## Escher (Oct 28, 2010)

2:43.45 what the ****.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 29, 2010)

Have only had 2 multi-bld attempts w/ 3 cubes ever. Results were:

3/3 15:49.16
3/3 13:53.73

Yet to miss a cube!


----------



## tim (Oct 29, 2010)

joey said:


> [size=+2]16:35:27 <Spef> 2:43.45 :3[/size]


 
I somehow missed that post, but uhm WTF?


----------



## Slash (Oct 29, 2010)

joey said:


> [size=+2]16:35:27 <Spef> 2:43.45 :3[/size]
> 
> [size=-5]:O[/size]


 
Spef<3


----------



## Kynit (Oct 31, 2010)

Holy crap, I think Spef's BLD is the same as my sighted solving in both 3x3 and 4x4


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 31, 2010)

1:02.43 3x3 BLD at Madrid Open with the worst bld format ever. It was best of 1..and if you sub-4 the first attempt, you get a 2nd attempt. So went real slow at first attempt and full force on the second. Decent scramble thankfully 

Also 4/4 multi in 20:00 (1st place) 

Will be going for sub-1 BLD at UK Open or DNF trying

edit: sorry it was 20:02 =p


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 31, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> 1:02.43 3x3 BLD at Madrid Open with the worst bld format ever. It was best of 1..and if you sub-4 the first attempt, you get a 2nd attempt. So went real slow at first attempt and full force on the second. Decent scramble thankfully
> 
> Also 4/4 multi in 20:00 (1st place)
> 
> Will be going for sub-1 BLD at UK Open or DNF trying


Wow wow wow! That's awesome Amos  On both events too! See you soon


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 1, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Wow wow wow! That's awesome Amos  On both events too! See you soon


 
Thanks  I wanted to try 5 cubes at first (4 just seems so...not 5..lol) as I was pretty confident at getting 4..but I thought I had to do 4bld right after that and I wanted to focus more on 4bld (in which I sucked badly after all) so I decided on 4. Awesome feeling to take off the blindfold and see all solved cubes and people congratulating you though  If I do get a chance to do multi in competition again I´ll definitely work on a better system for corners and do at least 6.

Also the 1:02 BLD was a pretty good scramble (though I only realised that after solving, which is good cos good scrambles make me nervous), no pieces solved, 2 edges flipped so only 9 letters to memo. Corners was normal. I have it on video, will upload when I get back!


----------



## AustinReed (Nov 1, 2010)

Got a 6:xx.xx time today. It was the first try in 2 years


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 1, 2010)

What a feeling. Opening your eyes and having a solved puzzle in your hands. Especially when you're sure you messed up towards the end.

My 2nd ever attempt at a BLD solve. 3x3 solved. Woop woop.

Probably the most adrenaline I've had pumping through my system since I crashed my car at 70mph.


----------



## Keroma12 (Nov 1, 2010)

Since I started BLD 3 months ago or so, I've been going over memo twice, and my PB was about 5:30. I could always remember my memo the next day though. Today I tried only going through memo once, and it worked out so well! 3:52.58, over a minute and a half better than previous PB!! Plus I can't remember the memo at all, so I must be doing it really efficiently now


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 2, 2010)

Another fail and another success. Both fails were during parity.
1st I just messed up the alg but even if I hadn't I still would've failed because
2nd fail I didn't put the final U into the alg because I've never needed to before.
So I'm extremely pleased with my 50% success rate to kick off my BLD experience.


----------



## cube980 (Nov 3, 2010)

OMG I just got my first blindfold success while I was at school yesterday.
I few weeks ago I tried learning BLD but I couldn't get a success. After like 15 tries I just gave up.
At school I had a cube and a blindfold in my backpack and we had study hall so I gave it a try.
The scramble was actually pretty hard and I didn't time myself but oh well.


----------



## tim (Nov 3, 2010)

4/4 in 7:59.38
First sub-8 ever 

And 1:28 average of 12. Yeah, i suck at single bld :/.


----------



## aronpm (Nov 3, 2010)

tim said:


> 4/4 in 7:59.38
> First sub-8 ever
> 
> And 1:28 average of 12. Yeah, i suck at single bld :/.


 
Nice job, sub8 feels good :tu


----------



## MrMoney (Nov 3, 2010)

tim said:


> 4/4 in 7:59.38
> First sub-8 ever
> 
> And 1:28 average of 12. Yeah, i suck at single bld :/.


 
Congrats Tim, an amazing accomplishment!

Just got a 7/7 MBLD on video, time was 46.xx . Does anyone know how to import a large videofile from iPhone to computer? Too large to send on emaill/YouTube.

Yes yes yes


----------



## tim (Nov 3, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Keep practicing Tim! (I wanna see you do 11/11 fast too!)


 


kinch2002 said:


> Noooo! I like my UWR, as lame as it may be compared to the other ones!


 
. I don't really like numbers which aren't dividable by 4. So i probably won't try it soon.




MrMoney said:


> Congrats Tim, an amazing accomplishment!
> 
> Just got a 7/7 MBLD on video, time was 46.xx . Does anyone know how to import a large videofile from iPhone to computer? Too large to send on emaill/YouTube.


 
Thanks. Nice job on the 7/7, too . And can't you just sync your iPhone with your computer? I thought everything on the phone is then being copied over to your Mac.


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 3, 2010)

tim said:


> 4/4 in 7:59.38
> First sub-8 ever
> 
> And 1:28 average of 12. Yeah, i suck at single bld :/.


A sub 2 average per cube is amazing, congratulations. :tu



MrMoney said:


> Just got a 7/7 MBLD on video, time was 46.xx . Does anyone know how to import a large videofile from iPhone to computer? Too large to send on emaill/YouTube.
> 
> Yes yes yes


I remember it wasn't all that long ago you starting multi and you're getting pretty good, keep it up.


----------



## MrMoney (Nov 3, 2010)

tim: Oh, I did not know that. I thought it was the other way around, that you could only send files on your iTunes to your iPhone. I will try this later 

Zane_C: Thanks man, I have been training MBLD for two months now, an attempt every two days ranging from 3 - 10 cubes. I only practise in my livingroom with parents/wife/sisters/TV around, or else sitting all alone for about 1 hour would be lame. Maybe my competitiontimes will be faster without all the noise. Any experience with this?

Right now I am just trying to be as accurate as I can and doing slowsolving. 7 cubes take about 10minutes to solve. Do you recommend going at a faster pace or slow and sturdy as to not lockup / loose track?


----------



## qqwref (Nov 3, 2010)

tim said:


> . I don't really like numbers which aren't dividable by 4. So i probably won't try it soon.


11 cubes multi = 11 scrambled cubes + 1 "lucky" solved cube :tu



MrMoney said:


> Right now I am just trying to be as accurate as I can and doing slowsolving. 7 cubes take about 10minutes to solve. Do you recommend going at a faster pace or slow and sturdy as to not lockup / loose track?


 
From what I have seen 1.5 minutes per cube is a pretty normal execution time for the champions when they are doing larger numbers of cubes. (They do tend to take 1.5 minutes per cube memorization, too, though.)


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 3, 2010)

50.80 F2 L2 R' F' L2 B2 F2 L2 U2 R2 L2 F' L' F2 U2 D' R L2 U2 R F' U L D' F' 

Non-lucky  1 edge solved. 1 edge cycle, 2 corner cycles.
PB by 7 seconds 

EDIT: still with y-perms + M2


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 3, 2010)

you're so pro, cornelius.


----------



## x-colo-x (Nov 3, 2010)

6:11.86 D R' D' Uw U2 B' L Fw' U R2 D' Uw2 F2 D B2 Fw' R' F' D Uw' U2 L2 Uw' B F2 Uw U2 L2 B D' B' U B2 Fw' F U' Rw B' Fw2 F
 4bld, memo ~ 2:15


----------



## Kynit (Nov 3, 2010)

3:18 edges only at school today; first time doing anything BLD with distractions


----------



## Faz (Nov 4, 2010)

qqwref said:


> 11 cubes multi = 11 scrambled cubes + 1 "lucky" solved cube :tu
> 
> 
> 
> From what I have seen 1.5 minutes per cube is a pretty normal execution time for the champions when they are doing larger numbers of cubes. (They do tend to take 1.5 minutes per cube memorization, too, though.)


 
Oh really? Iril executes sub 1min/cube, and I imagine other "champions" (Tim, Kai, Chester) probably execute at the same speed, if not, faster than that.


----------



## blah (Nov 4, 2010)

lolwut since when brah "champion" >_>

On topic, it's probably a *wee* bit faster than 1.5-min execution. For my attempt(s) at Nationals, I averaged about 1:15 per cube for memo (I was constantly looking at the timer to pace myself), but with all the later refreshing, I think it adds up to about 2 minutes per cube. Doing the math for the execution time should give 1:15-ish per cube.

That said, all this is without any practice or even a "formal" method. Imagine what someone with enough dedication (and time) could do. I do feel like 40 is very attainable.


----------



## MrMoney (Nov 4, 2010)

I am happy I got some input on the solving speed topic. I do not feel like it is too much of a problem now, but maybe I should pick up the pace a little bit.

When I do MBLD it is like I have these brainfreezes at times where I just can´t seem to register the next few letters. It is if my brain goes blank to digest the information it has been given. Must learn to override this and just keep going  Right now I do alot of refreshing, this has dramaticly improved my accuracy but my times have sored. The fastest I have done 6/6 is 31.xx so that is not too bad.


----------



## TMOY (Nov 4, 2010)

New 4BLD PB for me: 7:35.81, done in the bus yesterday evening


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 4, 2010)

I execute about 1:20 per cube in competition I think. 14:30 to execute 11 cubes at Euros. And I'm slow at exec (50 secs for a single bld). There's not really much reason for the extra 30 seconds but I like to doubly make sure that I'm getting my M slice algs right and stuff like that



TMOY said:


> New 4BLD PB for me: 7:35.81, done in the bus yesterday evening


Congrats  All your PBs are done on buses nowadays


----------



## tim (Nov 4, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> There's not really much reason for the extra 30 seconds but I like to doubly make sure that I'm getting my *M slice algs* right and stuff like that



Apparently that didn't work .

My execution time during multi is also about 1.5 minutes.


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 4, 2010)

tim said:


> Apparently that didn't work .


 Yeah but maybe I would have had all 11 cubes an M slice out if I hadn't gone slow


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 4, 2010)

Average of 5: 1:05.39
1. 1:03.44 L R U' D' R2 F' U2 F B R' U2 B L2 B U' L U' R2 D F2 L2 R F L U2 
2. (59.23) R' F' L2 D L' F' L D2 F' R D2 U2 F U' R' D L U' B' R U2 D L2 F2 L2 
3. (1:13.12) B F2 U B2 D2 F2 L' B' R' F2 R L2 U' F2 R' B2 D L2 D' B2 L B' F U' D 
4. 1:11.29 F B' R2 L' D2 R D2 U F' L2 R' U' D B' U' L2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U F D' F' B' 
5. 1:01.44 D2 L2 U B' U2 R' U2 R2 B U2 F' D2 U F2 L' F U' L2 B2 F U2 D2 L' B R


----------



## Faz (Nov 5, 2010)

Lolwut 32.90

B' R' B2 L' R' U B R' D2 U' L' B' U2 D2 F2 R L B' L B F2 U R2 U2 R 

Ridiculously easy corners, and my edge memo was pretty fast.


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 5, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Average of 5: 1:05.39
> 1. 1:03.44 L R U' D' R2 F' U2 F B R' U2 B L2 B U' L U' R2 D F2 L2 R F L U2
> 2. (59.23) R' F' L2 D L' F' L D2 F' R D2 U2 F U' R' D L U' B' R U2 D L2 F2 L2
> 3. (1:13.12) B F2 U B2 D2 F2 L' B' R' F2 R L2 U' F2 R' B2 D L2 D' B2 L B' F U' D
> ...


Awesome average :tu.



fazrulz said:


> Lolwut 32.90
> 
> B' R' B2 L' R' U B R' D2 U' L' B' U2 D2 F2 R L B' L B F2 U R2 U2 R
> 
> Ridiculously easy corners, and my edge memo was pretty fast.


wat  insane. What were the break downs?


----------



## aronpm (Nov 5, 2010)

@Zane: 22.81 bld on your scramble.


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 5, 2010)

Lol, I thought it would be great for BLD.
R F' R2 U2 D2 R F2 R' B F' R2 F' B D2 B' F2 U B F' L' B2 F L B2 R for those that haven't seen it.


----------



## Faz (Nov 5, 2010)

Probably about 15-17. I timed execution just now, and it was 17.


----------



## MrMoney (Nov 5, 2010)

8/10 MBLD in 1:06:24, so I will just say DNF scorewise. Postmortem reveals one mismemo and one R too many that messed the last two edges.

Scrambles were from weekly competition 45. Nice scrambles, afew twists and turns. Cube 10 was hell.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 5, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Lol, I thought it would be great for BLD.
> R F' R2 U2 D2 R F2 R' B F' R2 F' B D2 B' F2 U B F' L' B2 F L B2 R for those that haven't seen it.


 
45.66. Hilarious!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 5, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Lol, I thought it would be great for BLD.
> R F' R2 U2 D2 R F2 R' B F' R2 F' B D2 B' F2 U B F' L' B2 F L B2 R for those that haven't seen it.


 


Mike Hughey said:


> 45.66. Hilarious!


 
LOL! 38.27  Awesome scramble!


----------



## Faz (Nov 6, 2010)

2/2 in 2:17.83 

I was absolutely amazed to see they were both solved, I was fairly sure I made mistakes on both cubes


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 6, 2010)

2/2 (3:39.27), I feel degraded  awesome job Feliks. :tu


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 6, 2010)

4x4 BLD: *14:30.91*
Second scramble of weekly-competition 45.
So happy!  First success with r2 for edges. Memo was ~9:30 and I've done 6:xy memos before, so sub-10 is definitely possible for me. 5 minutes execution feels really nice as opposed to like 7-8 minutes with my old method  (therefore, also PB exec). Total PB is something around 14:25 but with parity alg for edges :fp
Really nice and fluent edge execution, I feel really secure with r2 now. I will not try the 3rd one but I got back into 4BLD and I will regularly do it from now on.
Do not open, if you want to try the scramble later:


Spoiler



Reorientation: 8 centers solved, 2 wings solved. So... pretty easy


----------



## Simboubou (Nov 7, 2010)

Here I am ! Just did a 51.41. It took me almost three years to go from sub2 to sub1. What a long path...


----------



## tim (Nov 7, 2010)

I decided to try some 3bld before i go to bed and i got a new pb average :
1:19.50 average of 5
(1:11.51min) 1:15.47min DNF (1:52.07min) 1:30.11min 1:12.91min


----------



## Keroma12 (Nov 9, 2010)

Another sub-5 BLD  4:49.02

I'll move up to 4x4x4 BLD next week when I get my new cube.

EDIT: Memo was around 2 to 2:30 I think. Almost 50:50.


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 9, 2010)

wtf first BLD since UK Open

40.75 F' L' U' B' D L' B' R' F' L F' B2 L D U2 B2 D2 B R' L' F' R2 D U' L 

Memo was like 17 so this is really fast exec for me! Dunno if I should categorize this as lucky or non-lucky. It does have 2 edges and a corner solved but there were 2 cycles for edges so 6 corners and 10 edges to solve


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 9, 2010)

Wow... Been a while since I've posted one of my own pb times in this thread.

11:29.07 5x5x5 BLD solve on this week's 5th regular 5x5x5 scramble is my new pb 5x5x5BLD! Memorization on this scramble didn't feel too particularly easy, though it did feel very nice. For whatever reason my memorization was sticking *so* easily, it was thrilling! I used riffz's suggestion of using my auditory memory method for the central edges, and my image memory method for the corners. I think the results speak for themselves, riffz I will certainly change my memorization approach for 3x3x3 and 5x5x5 from here on out! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 9, 2010)

Wow, congratulations, Chris!


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 10, 2010)

Chris that is amazing, good job! 

Not quite as good as yours, but I just got 19:56.43.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 10, 2010)

Owow, great job Zane 
Also, amazing job Chris


----------



## riffz (Nov 10, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Wow... Been a while since I've posted one of my own pb times in this thread.
> 
> 11:29.07 5x5x5 BLD solve on this week's 5th regular 5x5x5 scramble is my new pb 5x5x5BLD! Memorization on this scramble didn't feel too particularly easy, though it did feel very nice. For whatever reason my memorization was sticking *so* easily, it was thrilling! I used riffz's suggestion of using my auditory memory method for the central edges, and my image memory method for the corners. I think the results speak for themselves, riffz I will certainly change my memorization approach for 3x3x3 and 5x5x5 from here on out! Thanks for the tip!


 
Awesome time! It's great to hear that my recommendation is working for you.


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 10, 2010)

*7BLD!!!*  
1:33:19 [44:14.55]
First attempt at anything bigger than 5bld. Just decided it was time, now that UK Open is over. Of course I went super safe on memo and execution was really slow because I was having to think carefully about the comms I'd have to do on the weird centre pieces. I also popped a centre on my very last alg (parity for outer wings) but managed to finish the alg before crawling on the floor for a while until I found it!
So happy - don't think I'll be doing it again though


----------



## Toad (Nov 10, 2010)

O__________O

You're amazing.

If I was gay...


----------



## Brettludlow (Nov 10, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> O__________O
> 
> You're amazing.
> 
> If I was gay...


 
If I could like that comment...I would


----------



## TMOY (Nov 10, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> *7BLD!!!*
> 1:33:19 [44:14.55]
> First attempt at anything bigger than 5bld. Just decided it was time, now that UK Open is over. Of course I went super safe on memo and execution was really slow because I was having to think carefully about the comms I'd have to do on the weird centre pieces. I also popped a centre on my very last alg (parity for outer wings) but managed to finish the alg before crawling on the floor for a while until I found it!
> So happy - don't think I'll be doing it again though


You suck, you didn't even do it in a bus 
Seriously, congratulations !


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 10, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> *7BLD!!!*
> 1:33:19 [44:14.55]
> First attempt at anything bigger than 5bld. Just decided it was time, now that UK Open is over. Of course I went super safe on memo and execution was really slow because I was having to think carefully about the comms I'd have to do on the weird centre pieces. I also popped a centre on my very last alg (parity for outer wings) but managed to finish the alg before crawling on the floor for a while until I found it!
> So happy - don't think I'll be doing it again though


 
Congratulations - awesome job!


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 10, 2010)

Congratulations, Daniel! That's awesome! What was your reaction to the solved cube?


----------



## Toad (Nov 10, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Congratulations, Daniel! That's awesome! What was your reaction to the solved cube?


 
I predict that he did a little dance in his shorts + flip flops...


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 10, 2010)

I wasn't wearing flip flops, but I was wearing shorts. I think I did a small fist pump accompanied by a 'yes!' and then rested my head on the table for a few minutes out of mental exhaustion. Then I posted here and made dinner because I had kind of missed having it with everyone else. My mish-mash of letters/visual/journey/rooms method that I use for 4 and 5bld didn't seem to work that well for this. I tend to memo entire cycles into each location for centres but after 6 lots of centres it was becoming difficult to figure out whether I'd executed all the images in each location - if I was ever crazy enough to do this again, I'd stick to letters and journeys probably, with a set number of images in each location, unlike what I was doing. Kind of wish I'd filmed it but unfortunately my camera only has enough memory for half an hour or so.

EDIT: Oh and thanks for all your kind messages  Some of you are my inspiration for bld so it means so much to make a small step towards your level of bld expertise and experience!


----------



## 04mucklowd (Nov 10, 2010)

Well done Daniel
Fantastic


----------



## tim (Nov 10, 2010)

Wow, that's awesome, Daniel! Too bad you didn't film it. The pop must've been epic 
And i still have to try mine...


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 10, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> *7BLD!!!*
> 1:33:19 [44:14.55]
> First attempt at anything bigger than 5bld. Just decided it was time, now that UK Open is over. Of course I went super safe on memo and execution was really slow because I was having to think carefully about the comms I'd have to do on the weird centre pieces. I also popped a centre on my very last alg (parity for outer wings) but managed to finish the alg before crawling on the floor for a while until I found it!
> So happy - don't think I'll be doing it again though



Holy poop!

My accomplishment: Me and bluecloe45 5x5 team bld over skype in 28:05.30

We are gonna try 7tbld tomorrow


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 10, 2010)

Daniel <3


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 11, 2010)

tim said:


> The pop must've been epic
> And i still have to try mine...


I might have sworn under my breath...and I never swear (except then!). You should stop practising 3x3s bld and get on with bigger cubes


----------



## tim (Nov 11, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> You should stop practising 3x3s bld and get on with bigger cubes


 
I did, but only 4x4 so far . And i've already dropped my PB by one minute (it was a dnf though ).


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 11, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> *7BLD!!!*
> 1:33:19 [44:14.55]
> First attempt at anything bigger than 5bld. Just decided it was time, now that UK Open is over. Of course I went super safe on memo and execution was really slow because I was having to think carefully about the comms I'd have to do on the weird centre pieces. I also popped a centre on my very last alg (parity for outer wings) but managed to finish the alg before crawling on the floor for a while until I found it!
> So happy - don't think I'll be doing it again though


 
Great work Daniel, that is an awesome result.  
Can't imagine how scary/fustrating it would be to pop on the last alg, good to see it wasn't your downfall. :tu


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 11, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> *7BLD!!!*
> 1:33:19 [44:14.55]
> First attempt at anything bigger than 5bld.



I'll join the crowd, congratulations! 
Very nice Daniel! And on the first try too!


----------



## porkynator (Nov 11, 2010)

today, after 3 weeks of blindcubing or so i got 2:46.66, first sub3! it was not particulary lucky, 1 cycle for edges, 1 for corners; 1 edge and 1 corner permuted but misoriented.


----------



## MrMoney (Nov 11, 2010)

Daniel, are you trying to make us look bad compared to you? 

Accomplishment: 8/10 MBLD in 58:29,1
FIRST time under an hour for 10 cubes, it feels great. It did not feel like I rushed much, and I did so many errors that I used atleast 3-4minutes just to fix those. The two cubes with errors are kind of sad really. The one I do not understand as postmortem shows there is no error with my memo, so execution must have been st0pid. The other one I did AG instead of AO on corner-exec, d0h.

All scrambles were 1-10 MBLD from weekly 46. And I got it all on film.

I want 10/10 soon... But I only have time to practise once a week :-/


----------



## Keroma12 (Nov 11, 2010)

3:14.34  (3x3 BLD)

My last 10 or so solves have been around 4:45 to 6:00. Absolutely no pauses during execution finally. Beat my previous PB by about 40 sec, and that one was pretty lucky. This one, on the other hand, only had 1 corner solved.


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 12, 2010)

5:00.00 (yes really) on video. 1st weekly comp 2010-46 scramble
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2viK1mECIE


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 12, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> 5:00.00 (yes really) on video. 1st weekly comp 2010-46 scramble


 
Nice solve Daniel! I'm struck by the strides you hit during wings. Your centers had some recall delays it looked like, but on the whole still fast. Then you got to wings and BAM, *TPS TPS TPS* :tu 

Well done!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 12, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> 5:00.00 (yes really) on video. 1st weekly comp 2010-46 scramble
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2viK1mECIE


 
That's just way too cool! Nice job!


----------



## tim (Nov 12, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> 5:00.00 (yes really) on video. 1st weekly comp 2010-46 scramble
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2viK1mECIE



Nice . 
I got 7:10.66 on it, which is a new PB.


----------



## Slash (Nov 12, 2010)

Daniel, seriously......
CONGRATZ!!!!
and I hate you for you getting big bld successes for the first try...


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 12, 2010)

Average of 5: 1:33.27
1. (1:11.69) L2 U2 F L R' F B' L' F2 D2 B R L F B' D' L R D2 R2 L2 D' L' U' L2
2. 1:29.68 L D2 L B' L2 D' R' F' L' B' F' L' U2 B2 F D2 L' F' R' L2 F2 U2 L D' B'
3. 1:51.44 U D R2 F' R D L' D U F' L2 B' U2 R L' U B F L U D2 F L R F'
4. (DNF) R' F R2 L2 U' L' U2 D' L2 U' B' L' R2 F' L2 R D L2 R' B2 L2 D B L R'
5. 1:18.68 F2 R' L2 B2 D R' D R2 F2 D R2 L' F2 B2 U B' R2 B' U' D2 F2 D U' B' R 

bs.


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 13, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Nice solve Daniel! I'm struck by the strides you hit during wings. Your centers had some recall delays it looked like, but on the whole still fast. Then you got to wings and BAM, *TPS TPS TPS* :tu
> 
> Well done!


 
I didn't actually have any real recall delays on centres - the pauses are just my brain going from word to letter to piece to thinking of the comm. I'm not really experienced enough to be able to go from word straight knowing the comm yet. The wings are simple because it's just r2 and every alg is easy and brainless 

And Slash, I find successes easy (not so much in comp) but at home as long as I'm in the zone I don't really make execution mistakes at all. I have first attempt successes at 4bld, 5bld and 7bld (but not 2 or 3 )


----------



## vivi (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi, it's my first post here. A friend told me that there are many guys doing blindfold cubing here, so this is one of my video : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kORkZLBS0TQ  i hope i will record a sub 1 soon ! Bye


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 13, 2010)

vivi said:


> Hi, it's my first post here. A friend told me that there are many guys doing blindfold cubing here, so this is one of my video : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kORkZLBS0TQ  i hope i will record a sub 1 soon ! Bye


 
I'm confused. You already have a 36s BLD on video earlier? Awesome times btw! Do you have a WCA profile?


----------



## vivi (Nov 13, 2010)

The scramble is just awesome and incredible so i can't say 36.xx is my PB, i recorded it because i knew that the scramble was easy and i wanted a sub1 ^^ and yes i have a wca profile, i've just updated it. I didn't get good results in competition but i have good hopes for the next one


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 14, 2010)

Not cubing related, but simular memo-wise. Just memorised a randomly shuffled deck of cards. Just like 5 cubes multi, took about 25 minutes to memo (I wasn't constantly memorising). The system I used is far from original, just 52 images placed in locations, I would probably be using the same pairs/images each time: 
Spade (S), Clubs (C), Heart (H), Diamonds (D)
Cards 1-10 had letters A-J
Jack - "Z, U"
Queen - "Q, Y, V"
King - "K" 
If I had a suit with the same card letter I'll just change the letter to an "x" (eg. 8 of hearts would be (H, X) instead of (H, H), the corrosponding image would thus be hacksaw.)


----------



## arsenalthecuber (Nov 14, 2010)

Mo3 3x3 bld
1:36.72 = (1:29.41), 1:47.64, (1:33.10)


----------



## porkynator (Nov 14, 2010)

3bld 2:27.27


----------



## tim (Nov 14, 2010)

Stefan and me did a successful team solve blindfolded! It took us 21:26 minutes to solve one cube (including 8 minutes memo).
The rules were
- No communication (also during memo)
- Each person is only allowed to do one move at a time (QSTM, quarter slice turn metric)
- Each person must be blindfolded during execution
- Each person must be awesome.

We choosed QSTM, since double moves are basically communication (You can hear the difference).

Video is coming soon . I'm so happy now .


----------



## KJiptner (Nov 14, 2010)

tim said:


> Video is coming soon ..


 
Excited! You guys ARE awesome! Better achievement than all the WRs this WE


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Nov 14, 2010)

O_O


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 14, 2010)

Tim, Stefan, that's absolutely incredible! Congratulations!!! O_O


----------



## riffz (Nov 14, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Not cubing related, but simular memo-wise. Just memorised a randomly shuffled deck of cards. Just like 5 cubes multi, took about 25 minutes to memo (I wasn't constantly memorising). The system I used is far from original, just 52 images placed in locations, I would probably be using the same pairs/images each time:
> Spade (S), Clubs (C), Heart (H), Diamonds (D)
> Cards 1-10 had letters A-J
> Jack - "Z, U"
> ...


 
I recently tried memorizing a deck of cards for my first time a little over a week ago. Forgot to post it here. My time was 16 minutes.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 15, 2010)

tim said:


> Stefan and me did a successful team solve blindfolded! It took us 21:26 minutes to solve one cube (including 8 minutes memo).
> The rules were
> - No communication (also during memo)
> - Each person is only allowed to do one move at a time (QSTM, quarter slice turn metric)
> ...


 
Nice to see you followed all of the rules perfectly - especially the last one!


----------



## porkynator (Nov 15, 2010)

3bld 2:03.48 - pretty lucky: 3 edges and 2 corners already permuted...

Edit: perfect night for blindcubing: first multi 2/2 (it was my 3rd attempt) in 14:32 (memo about 9:15)


----------



## x-colo-x (Nov 16, 2010)

multi 2/2 3:02.90


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 16, 2010)

riffz said:


> I recently tried memorizing a deck of cards for my first time a little over a week ago. Forgot to post it here. My time was 16 minutes.


 
Riffz, not sure if you got any other comments on this, but that's awesome! Do you think card memorizing is something that you will try to improve? Or were you just doing this for fun?


----------



## Kynit (Nov 16, 2010)

3BLD: 6:00.03 [3:2x]! Improvised letter pairs, giving me 3 PAO sets instead of 7; felt very confident.

BLD is actually so much fun


----------



## Godmil (Nov 17, 2010)

YAY! Just got my first BLD solve (3X3)! So happy 
Had about 7 attempts over the last week, sometimes with just a few cubies off, sometimes with a complete mess at the end... the problem I had was I had no idea where I was going wrong... I should have practised more while looking at what I was doing, but those attempts failed too, so I just went all for it.
22mins 14sec, so I won't be beating any records any time soon 

YAY! Victory dance! (quietly, as the kids are asleep)


----------



## riffz (Nov 17, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Riffz, not sure if you got any other comments on this, but that's awesome! Do you think card memorizing is something that you will try to improve? Or were you just doing this for fun?


 
Thanks. I would like to improve on it, but I am worried that my current memorization will not work for many attempts in a short span of time. I used the same images that I use for BLD, with one per card, where the first letter was the suit and the second was the number/type. Having one image per card means that each new attempt will have the exact same 52 images in a different journey, and I can definitely see this causing problems. Ben Pridmore said he has an image for each pair of cards, but that would work out to 2652 images, which I am not prepared to put together. (I also have no idea how I would go about associating each image to a pair of cards.)

I may try to think of an alternative somewhere in the middle, but I haven't put much thought to it yet.


----------



## aronpm (Nov 17, 2010)

The method I was thinking about: 3 letters (1 image) for 2 cards. Each location uses 2 to 4 images (not difficult really), so about 8 locations? Not much to memo.

The first letter is one out of 16 combinations for the two suits. The second and third letters are the number of the card.

The hardest part is the letter triplets


----------



## riffz (Nov 17, 2010)

aronpm said:


> The method I was thinking about: 3 letters (1 image) for 2 cards. Each location uses 2 to 4 images (not difficult really), so about 8 locations? Not much to memo.
> 
> The first letter is one out of 16 combinations for the two suits. The second and third letters are the number of the card.
> 
> The hardest part is the letter triplets


 
I was already thinking about that, but I didn't like the idea of using letter triplets for one image. I guess I could use this to memo 4 cards per 3 images, though.


----------



## blah (Nov 17, 2010)

Memorized all 151 Pokemon in order. Now I can't get them out of my locations. Help.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 17, 2010)

Memorize the image of Ash and have him catch 'em all.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 17, 2010)

riffz said:


> Having one image per card means that each new attempt will have the exact same 52 images in a different journey, and I can definitely see this causing problems.


 
Not necessarily. I met Boris Konrad at the 2006 World sport stacking championships, and he told me that he uses 1 image per card, and each journey has 52 locations. However, he told me that the bulk of his memorization prep work is in coming up with new Journeys! Rather than expand the image lists, he expanded his available journeys pool. This way he does not need to reuse a journey for many attempts in a row! I did not ask him how many journeys he had, but he did emphasize that he has "a lot" of journeys prepared.

I always thought that was a very cool idea. I've personally taken the Ben Pridmore approach as well, but it doesn't have to be that way to be good.

Chris


----------



## aronpm (Nov 17, 2010)

4bld: 3:45.28

Yay, first sub4. Memo was ~1:30. Very happy


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 17, 2010)

aronpm said:


> 4bld: 3:45.28


 
Congratulations! After you smash, or tie, or whatever the world record, will you publish this insanely new memo method?


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 17, 2010)

wat. That is one massive achievement, well done Aron.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 17, 2010)

blah said:


> Memorized all 151 Pokemon in order. Now I can't get them out of my locations. Help.


 
   Then get them to help you cubing 

@Aron: Wow!


----------



## cisco (Nov 17, 2010)

@riff A friend of mine, Ángel de Jaén, who can do this (Spanish), memorizes mixing the journey method with a story, so that there is a relationship beeween the _nth_ item and the _(n-1)th_ item. So it isn't efficient if you want to know, for instance, what card is in the 36th position, or what position the ace of diamonds is located at, but it works well to recite the whole list of cards, or to MBLD. Nothing really new, but yeah, I hope this may help or at least inspire you.


----------



## tim (Nov 17, 2010)

cisco said:


> @riff A friend of mine, [...], memorizes mixing the journey method with a story, so that there is a relationship beeween the _nth_ item and the _(n-1)th_ item.


 
Some of the very best memory athletes also memorize that way. Not to forget the almighty Dennis Strehlau .


----------



## riffz (Nov 17, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Not necessarily.


 
Okay, I think I'll continue with 1 image per card then. I'm still going to place 3 images per location though, so that the interactions between the images make each journey more unique. 

You say you use an image for each card pair? How did you go about associating the images with the cards? If I ever got into card memorizing really seriously I would want to do this anyway, since a journey of half the length has got to cut your times down a bit!

How fast can you do it?



cisco said:


> @riff A friend of mine, Ángel de Jaén, who can do this (Spanish), memorizes mixing the journey method with a story, so that there is a relationship beeween the _nth_ item and the _(n-1)th_ item. So it isn't efficient if you want to know, for instance, what card is in the 36th position, or what position the ace of diamonds is located at, but it works well to recite the whole list of cards, or to MBLD. Nothing really new, but yeah, I hope this may help or at least inspire you.


 
The journey method I use somewhat accomplishes this already, with every 3rd card not being directly associated to the previous one, since I place 3 images per room.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 17, 2010)

riffz said:


> Okay, I think I'll continue with 1 image per card then. I'm still going to place 3 images per location though, so that the interactions between the images make each journey more unique.
> 
> You say you use an image for each card pair? How did you go about associating the images with the cards? If I ever got into card memorizing really seriously I would want to do this anyway, since a journey of half the length has got to cut your times down a bit!
> 
> How fast can you do it?


 
Oops, I think maybe I worded my last post not as clearly as I thought. I do not do card memorization, and have never tried. I was simply trying to relay what Boris Konrad told me of _his_ card memorization approach, from what I can remember at least. I remember asking him about the differences between his systems and Ben Pridmore's. It's been a while, but I vaguely remember him saying something along the lines that it's all personal preference, and just pick the method that works best for _you_, which for him is 1 image per location and tons of journeys and locations to choose from.

Chris


----------



## riffz (Nov 17, 2010)

Ah, ok. I thought when you said, "I've personally taken the Ben Pridmore approach as well, but it doesn't have to be that way to be good.", you were referring to cards, not cubing. I also use 2 pieces per image for cubing (well I just started, anyway).

You should give card memorization a try. I'm positive you'd be a lot faster than me on my first attempt, since you're much more experienced at quickly memorizing using the journey method.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 17, 2010)

When I tried card memorization a couple of years ago, it took me 18 minutes to memorize the first try, and I got a suit of one card wrong. On my second attempt, I got it right, and memorization time was just 10:20. (Recall time was 5:40.) The reason I was so slow on the first try is that I was trying to do some fancy packing that time; with the second try, I just went with one image per card - it worked much better.


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 18, 2010)

2-3-4-5 relay in 53:00.02, memo was 29. Quite satisfied. Weekly comp 46 scrambles.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 18, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> 2-3-4-5 relay in 53:00.02, memo was 29. Quite satisfied. Weekly comp 46 scrambles.


 
You have got to be joking O_O That is absolutely incredible. Nicely done


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 18, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> 2-3-4-5 relay in 53:00.02, memo was 29. Quite satisfied. Weekly comp 46 scrambles.


Congrats  Now join the 7bld club. You know you want to


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 18, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Congrats  *Now join the 7bld club*. You know you want to


 
Doooooo iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit .......


----------



## aronpm (Nov 18, 2010)

Do it! First Australian to get 7bld!


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone , I think I would have the same problem as Mats did a little while back. Where it's just to awkward for the fingers. Execution would be very slow, as I would have to count the layers. Maby I'll attempt over the Summer holidays.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 18, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Thanks everyone , I think I would have the same problem as Mats did a little while back. Where it's just to awkward for the fingers. Execution would be very slow, as I would have to count the layers. Maby I'll attempt over the Summer holidays.


 
So we can expect a solve in weekly competition #48, right?


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 18, 2010)

Hehe, maby an _attempt_. #48 would be my last week of school for the year, all my exams would be over so I'll have plenty of time on my hands during that week.


----------



## vivi (Nov 18, 2010)

2/2 in 2:32.85  available on my youtube channel


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 18, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Thanks everyone , I think I would have the same problem as Mats did a little while back. Where it's just to awkward for the fingers. Execution would be very slow, as I would have to count the layers. Maby I'll attempt over the Summer holidays.


Your execution might be slow, but don't worry - it's not about the time really (unless you do it again). Definitely do it - imagine that feeling of getting a 4/5bld success and multiply it by 10.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Nov 18, 2010)

vivi said:


> 2/2 in 2:32.85  available on my youtube channel


 
What method do you use for the corners ?


----------



## aronpm (Nov 18, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Your execution might be slow, but don't worry - it's not about the time really (unless you do it again). Definitely do it - imagine that feeling of getting a 4/5bld success and multiply it by 10.


 
So a 7bld success is like this? Interesting.



Spoiler


----------



## vivi (Nov 18, 2010)

rahulkadukar said:


> What method do you use for the corners ?


Turbo


----------



## Johan444 (Nov 18, 2010)

aronpm said:


> So a 7bld success is like this? Interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
My hands are shaking, I can barely hold
Stop the timer, remove the blindfold
and I... jizz in my pants


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 18, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Hehe, maby an *attempt*. #48 would be my last week of school for the year, all my exams would be over so I'll have plenty of time on my hands during that week.



I'm ok with that, I think that's fair 

Good luck!  



aronpm said:


> So a 7bld success is like this? Interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
The feeling after a 7x7x7 BLD success probably isn't THAT awesome, but it's pretty crazy awesome yeah


----------



## riffz (Nov 18, 2010)

Johan444 said:


> My hands are shaking, I can barely hold
> Stop the timer, remove the blindfold
> and I... jizz in my pants


 
LOL. I really should work my way up to 7BLD. First I gotta do 5x5 though... Just gotta figure out how I'll deal with parity and I'll give it a shot. Maybe even tonight...


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 18, 2010)

riffz said:


> LOL. I really should work my way up to 7BLD. First I gotta do 5x5 though... Just gotta figure out how I'll deal with parity and I'll give it a shot. Maybe even tonight...


 
(T perm) y (Lw2 Fw2 U2 l2 U2 Fw2 Lw2) y' 

5x5x5 BLD!!! Dooooooo eeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 18, 2010)

Yay, I'm in the 7bld club =D

Elaboration: WOW YESS!!!! YAYAYAY! =D=D  YES WOW! 

7x7BLD 2:22 =D


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 18, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Yay, I'm in the 7bld club =D


 
Yay Maarten! Congratulations! Nice time too!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 18, 2010)

I <3 BLD again


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 18, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> I <3 BLD again


 
Yeah, a 7x7x7BLD success would do that I would say


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 18, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Yay, I'm in the 7bld club =D


 


trying-to-speedcube... said:


> I <3 BLD again


 
Congratulations - and good to hear!


----------



## aronpm (Nov 19, 2010)

Sleep-delayed 3bld: 11:01:16

I slept for a long time


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 19, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Sleep-delayed 3bld: 11:01:16
> 
> I slept for a long time


 
Stuff you 
I saw you'd posted and I clicked, almost excited 
You told me what you'd be trying today (not going to give it away), and I saw your post in this thread 
Btw, great job. Was it just your normal method for memo, with refreshing? Or was it more multi style. I'd love to see someone doing a time delayed bld solve, using visual memo


----------



## aronpm (Nov 19, 2010)

Sentences, visual parity.

("Jeff is under the quilts, there's a ****** on homer's face. Dumb surfer, see? spinning anticlockwise")


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 19, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Yay, I'm in the 7bld club =D
> 
> Elaboration: WOW YESS!!!! YAYAYAY! =D=D  YES WOW!
> 
> 7x7BLD 2:22 =D


Congratulations that's great! :tu


aronpm said:


> Sleep-delayed 3bld: 11:01:16
> 
> I slept for a long time


lol, nice one.


----------



## cubefan4848 (Nov 19, 2010)

I got my first successful 3x3 BLD solve at a time of 6:30.89
I later got this down to a 6:25.83


----------



## joey (Nov 19, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> I'd love to see someone doing a time delayed bld solve, using visual memo


 
Yeah, not like the first person to post about sleep delayed bld used visual >_>


----------



## Escher (Nov 19, 2010)

Jude memorised a cube visually about 10 months before he finally solved it. 

At least I think he solved it, I'll have to ask...


----------



## cubedude7 (Nov 19, 2010)

Dammit, I gotta practise again, where are those commutators? 

Awesome job Maarten, must have been a hard job...


trying-to-speedcube... said:


> I <3 BLD again


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 19, 2010)

*ClockBLD 1:03.25*. I think it's a UWR? Video in spoiler
I filmed from behind so that you're not totally clueless as to what I'm doing! I hope it's still obvious that my eyes are covered!



Spoiler










Also, Maarten wow 
I told him I'd have to do gigabld to get ahead of him again. But I can't even do megabld atm so that might be a long way off.
How many are in the 7bld club now?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 19, 2010)

First, congratulations Maarten! Very nice! 
Was it your first try? Or the umpteenth?



kinch2002 said:


> How many are in the 7bld club now?



I wonder that too, about 10?? Cannot qqwref or someone keep one in order for us (and one for 6x6 too )?
Or shall I do it? Is there any chance that speedcubings unofficial list is going to be updated?
It has been dead since May 2009 I believe.

By the way, congratulations to you Zane too! 2+3+4+5 is not a bad feat


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 19, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> *ClockBLD 1:03.25*. I think it's a UWR?


I think so - I've never heard of faster. You're about 45 seconds faster than anyone else I've heard of.



kinch2002 said:


> How many are in the 7bld club now?


I know of: me, Chris, István, Ville, Maarten, Mátyás. And haven't you done it?

I'm sure there are more - who else is there?


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 19, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> I know of: me, Chris, István, Ville, Maarten, Mátyás. And haven't you done it?
> 
> I'm sure there are more - who else is there?


 
I was certain Mats was in that club as well, I know Mats does 6BLD. Did I miss something?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 19, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> I think so - I've never heard of faster. You're about 45 seconds faster than anyone else I've heard of.
> 
> 
> I know of: me, Chris, István, Ville, Maarten, Mátyás. And haven't you done it?
> ...


 
For instance me  I did one in 1:27 in the beginning of September. Then Daniel a little while later.
I know for sure Lars N has tried, don't think he succeeded? How about Rafal?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 19, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> For instance me  I did one in 1:27 in the beginning of September.
> I know for sure Lars N has tried, don't think he succeeded? How about Rafal?


 
Sorry to forget you, Mats! You know my memory isn't all that great.  I remembered your misses but forgot your success. I'm so sorry.

Last I heard, Rafal had never tried because he didn't own one. But that was a long time ago - Rafal hasn't posted here in ages. (Over a year! We miss you, Rafal!)


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 19, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> You know my memory isn't all that great.


 
Mine either, Mike and I apparently have a hard time remember each other's phone numbers


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 19, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> *ClockBLD 1:03.25*. I think it's a UWR? Video in spoiler
> I filmed from behind so that you're not totally clueless as to what I'm doing! I hope it's still obvious that my eyes are covered!
> 
> 
> ...



Soo fast o.o

What method do you use? Is it similar to/the same as the one I posted before?


----------



## LarsN (Nov 19, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Yay, I'm in the 7bld club =D
> 
> Elaboration: WOW YESS!!!! YAYAYAY! =D=D  YES WOW!
> 
> 7x7BLD 2:22 =D


 
Congratulations 

I really need to get it before the end of the year. It's the only BLD goal of the 2010 I haven't got yet.


----------



## riffz (Nov 19, 2010)

Maybe I should skip 5BLD and try a 7x7 tonight. My girlfriend is busy so I'd have time


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 19, 2010)

riffz said:


> Maybe I should skip 5BLD and try a 7x7 tonight. My girlfriend is busy so I'd have time


 
I agree! :tu


----------



## Slash (Nov 19, 2010)

WAT!!!
5x5 blindfolded: 16:43.95!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
R2 F' U2 R' F' U' l2 D' B2 b f l' B2 b2 f2 D2 B2 D2 F2 L2 d r u l r2 U' L' F' D' b2 l2 f2 D2 b' L' u r2 U b2 R' f L2 B' u' R' b' f' d2 F L l B2 R u2 l2 F L' d2 r' f2
kinda easy scramble though... memo was 10minute-ish

my last attempt was on the Euro 2010...


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 19, 2010)

Slash said:


> WAT!!!
> 5x5 blindfolded: 16:43.95!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Péter that's awesome! Nice time too!


----------



## Slash (Nov 19, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Péter that's awesome! Nice time too!



Thank you
I still can't believe it... smashed my old PB by like 5:30


----------



## qqwref (Nov 19, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> I wonder that too, about 10?? Cannot qqwref or someone keep one in order for us (and one for 6x6 too )?


 
I could, but I don't really care about very-big blind all that much, because at that point it is much more of a memory sport than a speed event. Maybe you should upkeep a list


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 20, 2010)

7:39.10 4x4BLD


----------



## Dacuba (Nov 21, 2010)

1st bld success
and a 2nd in a row 

pb is 15:20,28 now lol I'm so happy


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 22, 2010)

Not really a time or anything but I've got a good grip of freestyle/BH corners sighted now. Most cases are optimal, the rest are like one or two moves off


----------



## aronpm (Nov 22, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Not really a time or anything but I've got a good grip of freestyle/BH corners sighted now. Most cases are optimal, the rest are like one or two moves off


 
Except this one,


> 11:11 <+Kirjava> (URB UBL DBR) D2 L2 D R2 D' L2 D R2 D
> 11:11 <+j`ey> 8 surely
> 11:12 <+aronpm> 9
> 11:12 <+j`ey> heh
> ...


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 22, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Except this one,
> 
> 
> > 11:11 <+Kirjava> (URB UBL DBR) D2 L2 D R2 D' L2 D R2 D
> ...


 
Flip 2 corners with righty sune then lefty sune, then do a 9 move alg like A perm?
Can't figure out which exact one you did, or even if you did this at all. Two sunes corner flip is 14 turns, followed by a 9 turn alg for 23 total?

amirite, amirite??


----------



## riffz (Nov 22, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Flip 2 corners with righty sune then lefty sune, then do a 9 move alg like A perm?
> Can't figure out which exact one you did, or even if you did this at all. Two sunes corner flip is 14 turns, followed by a 9 turn alg for 23 total?
> 
> amirite, amirite??


 
I would have guessed something to do with sexy move. But I haven't put any actual thought to it like you have.

Also, I had finished memorizing corners and edges for 7BLD Friday night, but my friend called and I went out instead. I think I still have them memorized, though.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 22, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Flip 2 corners with righty sune then lefty sune, then do a 9 move alg like A perm?
> Can't figure out which exact one you did, or even if you did this at all. Two sunes corner flip is 14 turns, followed by a 9 turn alg for 23 total?
> 
> amirite, amirite??


 

Hehe, nice try. I actually just did CLL/ELL  Should've DNF'd really.

I know that case as x2 U' R2U'L2 U R2U'L2 U2 now though ^_^


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 22, 2010)

1:11.77, 58.61, 1:36.93, 1:28.57, DNF(1:23.48), 1:31.64, DNF(1:14.16), DNF(1:11.27), DNF(1:14.96), 1:04.88

1:25 avg5.


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 23, 2010)

first 3 cubes bld success after a milllion faliures *YES*


----------



## aronpm (Nov 24, 2010)

51.080, 46.400, 51.460, 40.770, (38.470), DNF, 48.830, (DNF)

mean 6/8: 46.168

racin' with riffz+spefz


----------



## riffz (Nov 24, 2010)

aronpm said:


> 51.080, 46.400, 51.460, 40.770, (38.470), DNF, 48.830, (DNF)
> 
> mean 6/8: 46.168
> 
> racin' with riffz+spefz


 
You mean Speffz 

FUSION EARINGS ON GOGOGO


----------



## nlCuber22 (Nov 24, 2010)

aronpm said:


> 51.080, 46.400, 51.460, 40.770, (*38.470*), DNF, 48.830, (DNF)
> 
> mean 6/8: 46.168
> 
> racin' with riffz+spefz



38.47 < 38.603 
Update sig


----------



## ssb150388 (Nov 24, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Hehe, nice try. I actually just did CLL/ELL  Should've DNF'd really.
> 
> I know that case as x2 U' R2U'L2 U R2U'L2 U2 now though ^_^



Can you give some more of corner algos like this or a link where I can find those? 

This one is just superb. Thanks!!

Edit: The cases where corners are already oriented. I currently just use 2 A perms and 
(R2 D R2 D' R2 U2 )x2 and the reverse.


----------



## aronpm (Nov 24, 2010)

ssb150388 said:


> Can you give some more of corner algos like this or a link where I can find those?
> 
> This one is just superb. Thanks!!
> 
> ...



There are only 5 unique cases.

A Perm, the one Kirjava mentioned, the one you mentioned, R2 U' L2 U R2 U' L2 U, and (R' U2 L U2 R) U2 (R' U2 L' U2 R) U2

Plus inverses, mirrors, and rotations.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 24, 2010)

Average of 5: 1:35.07
1. (1:47.60) (4, 4) / (6, -3) / (-5, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-1) / (6) / (-2) / (-4) / (-2) / (5) / ddUd
2. 1:44.73 (3, -2) / (-3, 5) / (6, -2) / (6, 0) / (5) / (1) / (-3) / (5) / (5) / (5) / UUdU
3. 1:31.64 (1, -1) / (-4, -5) / (5, -5) / (2, -4) / (3) / (-1) / (3) / (3) / (-2) / (0) / dUUd
4. 1:28.86 (6, 5) / (-3, -2) / (0, 1) / (1, 0) / (4) / (6) / (6) / (-5) / (0) / (2) / dddU
5. (1:27.45) (2, 3) / (-3, -2) / (1, 4) / (0, 5) / (1) / (-2) / (5) / (-3) / (-4) / (-3) / ddUU

Coming after Daniel =D


----------



## ssb150388 (Nov 24, 2010)

aronpm said:


> There are only 5 unique cases.
> 
> A Perm, the one Kirjava mentioned, the one you mentioned, R2 U' L2 U R2 U' L2 U, and (R' U2 L U2 R) U2 (R' U2 L' U2 R) U2
> 
> Plus inverses, mirrors, and rotations.



Rotations?


----------



## aronpm (Nov 24, 2010)

ssb150388 said:


> Rotations?


 
x2 y'
z2 y2
x2
y


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 24, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Average of 5: 1:35.07
> 1. (1:47.60) (4, 4) / (6, -3) / (-5, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-1) / (6) / (-2) / (-4) / (-2) / (5) / ddUd
> 2. 1:44.73 (3, -2) / (-3, 5) / (6, -2) / (6, 0) / (5) / (1) / (-3) / (5) / (5) / (5) / UUdU
> 3. 1:31.64 (1, -1) / (-4, -5) / (5, -5) / (2, -4) / (3) / (-1) / (3) / (3) / (-2) / (0) / dUUd
> ...


 
Don't do it 
But seriously, what were your memo times?


----------



## ssb150388 (Nov 24, 2010)

aronpm said:


> x2 y'
> z2 y2
> x2
> y


 
Ok. Cube Rotations. I was wondering what are algo rotations.
Thanks.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 24, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Don't do it
> But seriously, what were your memo times?


 
Like, 40 >_<


----------



## Tomas1988 (Nov 24, 2010)

try this, it's very easy


1) B' D U2 R2 B2 U' B F2 L' R' D2 U' F2 U2 B2 F R F L2 D B2 U F' D' R2




Spoiler



edges
M2 U L U' M2 U L' U'
E' R' U' R E R' U R
L' E L U L' E' L U'
M' U' L' U M U' L U
corners
y R D R' U' R D' R' U y'
x U L D2 L' U' L D2 L' x'
D2 L D R2 D' L' D R2 D


----------



## Stefan (Nov 24, 2010)

You DNF'ed.


----------



## Tomas1988 (Nov 24, 2010)

you are right



Spoiler



M2 U L U' M2 U L' U'
E R' U' R E' R' U R
L' E' L U L' E L U'
M' U' L' U M U' L U

y R D R' U' R D' R' U y'
x U L D2 L' U' L D2 L' x'
D2 L D R2 D' L' D R2 D


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Nov 25, 2010)

3x3 BLD: 5:25.80

I using Old Pochmann, and I won't compete in 3x3 BLD until I improve my memo, and get descent times.


----------



## riffz (Nov 25, 2010)

Ernie Pulchny said:


> 3x3 BLD: 5:25.80
> 
> I using Old Pochmann, and I won't compete in 3x3 BLD until I improve my memo, and get descent times.


 
Yeah, ascent times are pretty bad.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 26, 2010)

1:29.47, (53.96), (DNF(1:19.20)), 1:04.14, 1:16.13 = 1:16.58
   First three were from weekly comp. I tried to roll and the next solve I got was a 54 where I forgot to memo on corner I think


----------



## TMOY (Nov 27, 2010)

New 4BLD PB for me: 7:24.34


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 27, 2010)

1:10.00 single clock BLD 

EDIT: UWR! 1:02.39 
Now sub-1 on vid 

EDIT: 1:04 on vid @{


----------



## Dacuba (Nov 27, 2010)

my first multiblind attempt
result:

http://img718.imageshack.us/f/125400.jpg/

forgot the corner in UBL, not mistaked it, so perfect execution


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 27, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> 1:10.00 single clock BLD
> 
> EDIT: UWR! 1:02.39
> Now sub-1 on vid
> ...


Nooooo!!!!!!!
I'm taking it back later


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 27, 2010)

Floppy cube team bld over skype 1.10 seconds

"Scramble": R2 U2 R2 D2 U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 L2 R2 U2


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 27, 2010)

Floppy cube FMC BLD BLD team BLD over skype in 39.76 seconds me calling 

Scramble: R2 L2 D2 R2 D2 L2 R2 D2 U2 R2 D2 R2

FMC BLD BLD team BLD = fewest moves blind (watch cubecast episode 5), so the solver does the scramble, the caller doesn't, timer starts, caller looks over scramble once, puts blindfold on, figures out a solution with bld method, then calls the solution to the solver. the caller doesn't have a cube.


----------



## x-colo-x (Nov 27, 2010)

Corners memo only:
11/12 3.90- 10/12 3.95- 3/5 3.62
1. 4.33 U D2 F' B' U F' R2 D2 B' L' B' R2 U R2 L2 U' R2 L2 D B2 L2
2. 4.19 R U' R' B' U2 L U' D' F' D2 F' R2 U' D L2 D' F2 B2 U2 F2 R2
3. 3.59 R' B2 R D' L' D B R2 L2 B L D F2 U' B2 L2 D L2 B2 U
4. 4.12 U F R' U' F' U' R' B D R B L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D R2 F2 D'
5. 3.62 U L2 U' F2 U F' B' U2 F2 U L F2 U B2 D2 R2 L2 U' B2 R2 F2
6. 3.72 U B U2 B' D' F' R2 D2 L2 D' L D F2 U R2 D2 F2 L2 U R2
7. 4.11 R2 F D' R F R F2 L2 D' R2 L B2 R2 D L2 D' F2 R2 D2 F2 D
8. 3.53 R U' F2 B U' F' B U F2 D L' U L2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 D2
9. 3.47 U R2 D2 F D F2 B D' L D2 L' F2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 L2 D' B2 U2
10. 4.33 R L B2 D2 F' R L2 U' R2 U' R' U' F2 U L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D2
11. 3.94 D B2 U' R2 U2 L D2 B2 L2 B' R' B2 R2 U L2 U' F2 D2 B2 D' B2
12. DNF(3.58 ) R' U B2 U2 B' R' F2 R' D2 L B' R2 U' D' L2 U R2 U' L2 D'


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 27, 2010)

51.70 clock bld on vid 
Uploading.


----------



## porkynator (Nov 28, 2010)

2:42.24 Mean of 3:
2:58.11 2:22.65 2:45.97
Very good for me


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 29, 2010)

x-colo-x said:


> Corners memo only:
> 11/12 3.90- 10/12 3.95- 3/5 3.62
> 1. 4.33 U D2 F' B' U F' R2 D2 B' L' B' R2 U R2 L2 U' R2 L2 D B2 L2
> 2. 4.19 R U' R' B' U2 L U' D' F' D2 F' R2 U' D L2 D' F2 B2 U2 F2 R2
> ...


 
Very nice, visual?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 29, 2010)

3x3 BLD success with 3-cycle for edges (without orienting duh) 
Time was 3 minutes.


----------



## porkynator (Nov 29, 2010)

OH MY GOD O_O
3bld 3/5: 2:40.10 - 2:56.28 (2:12.82) 2:35.68 (DNF(2:30.xx)) 2:28.33
just 2 edges flipped on 2:30.xx
Very happy


----------



## x-colo-x (Nov 29, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Very nice, visual?


 
Thanks  
No, I make sentences with letters


----------



## vivi (Nov 29, 2010)

First recorded sub1min 3BLD  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozKhEetsSN8


----------



## Sakarie (Nov 30, 2010)

I had 57.21 in competition this weekend, so unless some one else did too, there are exactly 100 results under a minute now.


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 30, 2010)

Clock BLD UWR  48.00


----------



## Toad (Nov 30, 2010)

Oh nice Daniel!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 30, 2010)

oh **** you


----------



## MrMoney (Dec 1, 2010)

10/10 MBLD in 57 minutes. My wife seems to like cutting away the reactions on all my solves so no time display. Memo was about 42 minutes. I have been constructing a new memo-method for myself and it seems to be working better then the last. Some more practise and I hope to do this in competition.


----------



## Chrish (Dec 2, 2010)

I just got a 3:40 solve, nothing to brag about among some of the people here, but definitely something I'm proud of. Past few days my interest in BLD has taken a big leap and I've been doing about half a dozen solves a day.. up from.. once a month?

For the sake of mentioning;
Scramble: L F2 D2 F D B2 L B U2 B' L2 D' L B' U2 D' L R2 B' F2 R2 U L' U R


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 2, 2010)

MrMoney said:


> 10/10 MBLD in 57 minutes. My wife seems to like cutting away the reactions on all my solves so no time display. Memo was about 42 minutes. I have been constructing a new memo-method for myself and it seems to be working better then the last. Some more practise and I hope to do this in competition.


 
Your making a lot of progress, congratulations 10/10 is really good. :tu


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 2, 2010)

24.18, 33.91, 12.38, 27.40, 22.84, 27.78, 25.66, 16.16, 23.09, 20.38, 21.28, 15.96 = 22.47

2x2bld


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 2, 2010)

First blidnfold solve ! . Got it last night. Video is uploading now as we speak
10:15 memo, 3:40 execution
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tG3CqG04bx0

Skip to 10:30 to start me solving it, or 13:55 for me at the very end+reaction
reaction=epic


----------



## Rimuel (Dec 2, 2010)

I did my first two BLD solves and succeeded in both . It's a great feeling.

First solve: Memo - 11:25:00, Solve - 4:51:87
Second solve: Memo - 10:37:12, Solve - 3:38:31

Note: I used Old Pochmann.


----------



## Kynit (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow, lots of first time BLDers! Congrats to the both of you!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 2, 2010)

Kynit said:


> Wow, lots of first time BLDers! Congrats to the both of you!


 
thanks! hope to be sub10 (pref sub9 or so) by 12/11 so I can hpefully get a success in comp


----------



## Kynit (Dec 2, 2010)

Trust me: you will. I went from around 10 minutes down to 6 in a few weeks.

It wouldn't hurt to learn M2, if you're using Old Pochmann; the concepts are almost the same, and you only need about 3 very short algs.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 3, 2010)

7:17 memo, ended in DNF because I forgot to do a pure 2flip edge alg on edges (i didn't feel like breaking into a new cycle twice to just flip 2 edges) and in my auditory I did g instead of j, meh <_<

but memo over 3 minutes faster then yesterday, decided not to spend a crap load of time on reviewing, edge memo was around 4:15 or so, rest corners(edges are easy due to journey, but corners auditory..i can't execute the corners in < 10 seconds so it almost leaves my short term memory)
@kynitt, i might switch after the january comp, maybe


----------



## Keroma12 (Dec 3, 2010)

I tried 4BLD in the weekly competition for the second time: DNF (36:20.64 [25:xx]), DNF (35:59.66 [25.xx]), 32:03.62 [21.xx]
Even with the two DNFs it's still an accomplishment for me, since the only other time I've tried 4BLD, my 3 attempts were around an hour. Now I've got 2 successful solves out of 6 attempts 
For the first I had two edges and two centers swapped (memo mistakes) and on the second there were two centers swapped (no idea why).

Also: 3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded: 3/3 (25:27.47)
First time attempting 3 cubes. Again, for the weekly competition.

I'm really getting into BLD, it's so fun! And thanks to Chris for helping me out a bit with 4BLD :tu


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 3, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> 7:17 memo...edge memo was around 4:15 or so, rest corners(edges are easy due to journey, but corners auditory..i can't execute the corners in < 10 seconds so it almost leaves my short term memory)


Auditory corner memo should be much much faster than this. My corners are executed in like 25 seconds or so and I don't have much problem memoing them sub-10 easily. The auditory sound should be repeating in your head while you solve each corner, and you shouldn't forget it if you're doing that. But nice to see you're getting better at bld


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 3, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Auditory corner memo should be much much faster than this. My corners are executed in like 25 seconds or so and I don't have much problem memoing them sub-10 easily. The auditory sound should be repeating in your head while you solve each corner, and you shouldn't forget it if you're doing that. But nice to see you're getting better at bld


 
a big issue for me (even with edges) is that I can't look at a specific peice and say off the top of my head what the letter is, i have to go through the alphabet to get to the sticker, and then continue, and since that takes so long to do the abc's I have to resound the auditory a couple times and then repeat the abcs to the next one

edges is somewhat the same, in the sense that I have to go through the abc's again

tips on this? should i take time to specifically be able to say the letter of a position with instantaniousity? (that's not a word )
let me make sure i understand auditory
i just have a whole bunch of letters from letter system of corners, it makes
KAVEP, that's obviously just something i made up, i'd jsut say KAH VEP in my head (sound it out) and then gogo solve?


----------



## qqwref (Dec 3, 2010)

You can't use an auditory system with letters until you can figure out the letters without saying the ABC's in your head - it will just be too confusing to do quickly. I suggest doing a flashcard system or something to get used to what goes where.

I improved pretty fast at the start, but then again I did use visual + 3OP, which is easier to start with but might not have as much potential at the end. (I guess I'd learn visual freestyle if I ever got really serious about it, anyway.)


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 3, 2010)

qqwref said:


> You can't use an auditory system with letters until you can figure out the letters without saying the ABC's in your head - it will just be too confusing to do quickly. I suggest doing a flashcard system or something to get used to what goes where.
> 
> I improved pretty fast at the start, but then again I did use visual + 3OP, which is easier to start with but might not have as much potential at the end. (I guess I'd learn visual freestyle if I ever got really serious about it, anyway.)


 
yeah auditory was extremely hard to do due to me having to go through hte abc's and find the sticker within 10 seconds (or else i'd lose the 10 second short term memory..thingy people have)

i suppose i'll dedicate tomorrow to making new locations + drilling the lettering and resting my current locations


----------



## aronpm (Dec 3, 2010)

qqwref said:


> You can't use an auditory system with letters until you can figure out the letters without saying the ABC's in your head - it will just be too confusing to do quickly.



Exactly. My suggestion would be to make a sentence for corners using words made up from the letters, until the letters are associated to stickers.


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 3, 2010)

Oh ok, probably my bad for suggesting auditory to you before you knew your letter system fluently. I kind of forgot that you wouldn't have them down properly. I've never bothered to 'learn' them intentionally - I just did solves until I knew it. But as qq says, a flashcard system would be good for you I think.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 3, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Oh ok, probably my bad for suggesting auditory to you before you knew your letter system fluently. I kind of forgot that you wouldn't have them down properly. I've never bothered to 'learn' them intentionally - I just did solves until I knew it. But as qq says, a flashcard system would be good for you I think.


 
well I had done lettering previously with story method but it was the same deal then
and no! don't feel bad aobut suggesting auditory, I should do this route anyway so it's no worries if I have to spend a bit of effort working on identifying peices without saying ABCs in my head. it'll increase my edge memo time as well, thanks


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 4, 2010)

5x5x5 BLD 15:46.84 success after 3 beers. Done in the safety of my own home, after some Friday night fun. Surprised I got it, but happy that I still pulled it off  I don't condone practicing this, but I figured I would try it.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Dec 4, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> 5x5x5 BLD 15:46.84 success after 3 beers. Done in the safety of my own home, after some Friday night fun. Surprised I got it, but happy that I still pulled it off  I don't condone practicing this, but I figured I would try it.


 
Were you like puking or just a bit lightheaded?  I have never had 3 beers.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 4, 2010)

Solves 1-4 from: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showth...ition-2010
Solve 5 from qqTimer (because I wanted to roll )

Average of 5: 1:10.25
1. 1:06.27 U2 L2 D U' B L D2 U' B R2 D U2 B D L2 F' L' F2 U2 B L2 R2 B' F2 D'
2. 1:20.04 F' L U' B' F2 U2 F' U2 L2 U' L2 R U L R U' R D2 B R2 U' F' D R U
3. (DNF) F D2 L D' R' D B2 F' L F' R U B2 F2 L' R2 B2 F D U2 L2 R D' U2 L
4. 1:04.43 D2 U2 B' D' U2 F R U B2 U2 R B2 L' R2 D F2 R2 D2 R2 B2 F' D' B F2 L
5. (52.90) B' R' L2 U' F R' U' R2 F R2 L F' L D B' R2 D2 R' D2 U2 B2 D2 U' R U'

Scramble 5 is really lucky.


----------



## Shortey (Dec 4, 2010)

5:08 DNF

Second real attempt ever.
It's an accomplishment imo.


----------



## riffz (Dec 4, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> Were you like puking or just a bit lightheaded?  I have never had 3 beers.


 
I don't think I've ever seen anyone puke after 3 beers.


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 4, 2010)

(10.54), 16.93, 20.83, 17.39, 20.17, *15.90, 12.99, 18.85, (23.66), 15.60*, DNF(18.41), 14.91 = 17.72 avg12

Corners BLD. Much better than I expected (was expecting low 20) 
16.79 avg5 in there.

Scrambles from Puzzle Timer and timed with qqtimer.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 4, 2010)

Yes said:


> Scramble 5 is really lucky.


 
lmfao 33.38


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 5, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> Were you like puking or just a bit lightheaded?  I have never had 3 beers.


 
For the record this really is a stupid thing to do. I don't condone doing this, nor do I think it's a good idea to drink just for the sake of cubing. I had already had some drinks with friends, and figured afterward that I would try a BLD solve. 3 beers for me is definitely buzzed, and not safe to drive, but not enough to where you start to feel sick.


----------



## Shortey (Dec 5, 2010)

4:41.27!!!  First success evaaaaaaaaar


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 5, 2010)

WAT
You learned BLD D:
Congratz


----------



## riffz (Dec 5, 2010)

1:28.41 success (new PB) after a 1:22.78 DNF. I'm start to feel comfortable with my images so my journey memorization is improving.


----------



## porkynator (Dec 6, 2010)

Just memorized a deck of 52 cards in 30 minutes  it was my first try... moreover, here in italy it's 1:20 am, not exactly the best hour for my brain to work... I think I can do better next time
p.s.: according to this, how many cubes do you think I can try at multibld? 3-4?


----------



## Kynit (Dec 6, 2010)

52 card gives you about 3 cubes worth of memo, but each image has more info... you should be able to do 3 or 4 without too much difficulty!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 6, 2010)

6:01.99 PB 3x3x3 BLD. Actual time was 5:99.99 but it has a +2 penalty .

Been working on a lot of things memo wise and it's shown!
2:35 edge memo
1:10 corner memo (3:45 memo total)
2:14 execution (not including the penalty)

Knowing what letter a sticker is instantly really helps (though I had to ABC for 1 or 2 pieces)
Still a lot of room for improvement .

Got this last night. Smashed my old PB, which was 13:55 (10:40 memo)

Video coming..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXpf6nFDpi4


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 6, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> 6:01.99 PB 3x3x3 BLD. Actual time was 5:99.99 but it has a +2 penalty .
> 
> <stuff>



lol


----------



## porkynator (Dec 6, 2010)

Kynit said:


> 52 card gives you about 3 cubes worth of memo, but each image has more info... you should be able to do 3 or 4 without too much difficulty!


 
Just did 2/3 in 21:38 (14:55 memo)
no trouble in memo... I think i just missed an anti-setup
I'm gonna try 4 as soon as I get some other cubes (I used a F-II spoilt this summer with sand or so, a mini diansheng and a guhong)

also, I used only 1 scheme for memo (Person-Action)... for 3 cubes it's ok, but I think I'll have to use at least another one... how many schemes do you good multiblinder use? One for every cube?


----------



## Diniz (Dec 6, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> 6:01.99 PB 3x3x3 BLD. Actual time was 5:99.99 but it has a +2 penalty



5:99.99, what a nice time


----------



## Karth (Dec 6, 2010)

First BLD solve two weeks after I started trying to solve BLD,
Old pochmann
I visualise corners, and have 22 letters that represent the edges.
8:12.15 about 5 minute memo


----------



## Slash (Dec 6, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> 5x5x5 BLD 15:46.84 success after 3 beers. Done in the safety of my own home, after some Friday night fun. Surprised I got it, but happy that I still pulled it off  I don't condone practicing this, but I figured I would try it.


 
 congratz! 
I remember Chester doing some 11ish 5x5blind while drunk (correct me if I'm wrong)


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 6, 2010)

Diniz said:


> 5:99.99, what a nice time


 
5:59.99 
I did that solve at like 1 in the morning and typed out the reply then (my internet shuts off at 12:40 due to stupid parents) and I just hit submit this morning

But either way would have been sub6..alas..the penalty


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 8, 2010)

37.37 F U2 B2 F R2 D' U B2 L2 U' D' L2 F2 R2 F2 B U2 F2 U R U L2 U2 F' D2 

Heh. First sub-40. Lucky but whatever =p


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 8, 2010)

First team BLD succes with my 5 y/o daughter as caller.

Old Pochman style so she is actually learning a BLD method without realising it...
She uses my mental images too, she already knows about half of them and is even making some up of her own if my images are too abstract for her.

Next goal: to get a team BLD without calling any sticker colors, only images.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 8, 2010)

Cubenovice said:


> First team BLD succes with my 5 y/o daughter as caller.
> 
> *Old Pochman style so she is actually learning a BLD method without realising it...*
> She uses my mental images too, she already knows about half of them and is even making some up of her own if my images are too abstract for her.
> ...


 
:tu This is totally awesome! Can't wait to hear continued updates on how this is going!


----------



## qqwref (Dec 8, 2010)

Kynit said:


> 52 card gives you about 3 cubes worth of memo, but each image has more info... you should be able to do 3 or 4 without too much difficulty!



A scrambled deck of cards has the same amount of information as ln(52!) / ln(43252003274489856000) = 3.458 cubes.


----------



## Keroma12 (Dec 9, 2010)

My first average of 5 

Average: 5:27.08
Standard Deviation: 12.15
Best Time: 5:18.53
Worst Time: 5:47.96
Individual Times:
1.	5:18.53
2.	5:19.27	
3.	5:22.58	
4.	DNF	(5:42.45)
5.	5:47.96

Scrambles from weekly competitions 49 and 50


----------



## pappas (Dec 9, 2010)

4:39 3x3 bld solve with parity. I haven't had a successful solve with no parity yet.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 9, 2010)

That's great, it's really good to see you posting in this thread. :tu
What method/s are you using for memorising and execution?


----------



## pappas (Dec 9, 2010)

I just followed Erik Limebacks tutorial exactly, but I orientate corners differently. I was using 3op but I found it harder.


----------



## Fluffy (Dec 10, 2010)

WHHOOO!!!
After 3 days of trying and researching classic pochmann I finally did my first BLD solve!!!
I am soooo exited!


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 11, 2010)

52.36, 40.72, DNF(1:03.59), 55.25, 1:06.76 = *58.12 avg5*. It's about time >_>

Failed too many times before this to get a sub-1 avg5 so this time I went slightly safer on the last solve. Also 40.72 is non-lucky PB

Scramble: L D U L2 D' F2 U F2 L F R' B' U2 F D' B2 R' D' B' U' F R U F' R'


----------



## pappas (Dec 11, 2010)

3:00 3x3 bld solve. My next best solve isn't even sub 4min so yeah it's a big pb.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 11, 2010)

Fluffy said:


> WHHOOO!!!
> After 3 days of trying and researching classic pochmann I finally did my first BLD solve!!!
> I am soooo exited!


Congratulations on your first BLD solve! 



amostay2004 said:


> 52.36, 40.72, DNF(1:03.59), 55.25, 1:06.76 = *58.12 avg5*. It's about time >_>
> 
> Failed too many times before this to get a sub-1 avg5 so this time I went slightly safer on the last solve. Also 40.72 is non-lucky PB
> 
> Scramble: L D U L2 D' F2 U F2 L F R' B' U2 F D' B2 R' D' B' U' F R U F' R'


That's very impressive. :tu



PAPPAS!!15 said:


> 3:00 3x3 bld solve. My next best solve isn't even sub 4min so yeah it's a big pb.


WTF, your improving way too fast. That's insane.


----------



## Chrish (Dec 11, 2010)

2:49

By far my best. I've started not reviewing my memo a million times and have slowly been improving my times, very satisfied so far.


----------



## riffz (Dec 11, 2010)

1:26.30 new PB while on the GO train coming home from work.

I did a 1:03 DNF afterward, off by a 3 cycle of edges. I would post that in the Failures thread, but it still feels like an accomplishment for me even though I didn't get it, as it's a testament to the fact that I'm improving. I'll get there eventually.


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 11, 2010)

55.59, 1:00.79, 1:02.66, DNF(1:19.11), 1:05.55, 1:02.47, 49.95+, DNF(1:27.59), 54.36, 1:13.77, DNF(1:06.31), 50.22, 59.11
= 59.45 mean of 10/13. 

DNFed twice after that so let's leave it at 13. Probably my highest success rate in a session ever, and some of those scrambles were pretty terrible. The first time since I used freestyle that I didn't reset the session after like 6 solves  Best avg5 was only 1:00 though


----------



## Engberg91 (Dec 12, 2010)

Success!!!
First time a solve a 3x3 BLD =D

EDIT: I did it again =D
EDIT: WTF???? third time


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 12, 2010)

Finally got a lucky case square-1 solve (already square): 2:51.41 (1:06 memorization)!

I took it kind of slow because I missed it the last time I got lucky enough to get a square scramble, and I didn't want to blow it again. Still, I suspect I'm capable of a sub-2:30, but not much better than that (unless a bunch of pieces are already solved). This one was non-lucky other than the shape and no parity.

Scramble:


Spoiler



Don't look if you haven't done the weekly competition yet, and you intend to...


Spoiler



From competition 2010-50:
5. (0,5) (-2,-5) (3,0) (6,3) (0,5) (-3,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (3,2) (0,3) (-5,1) (3,2) (3,0) (-3,0) (3,0) (6,0) (-1,3) (0,0)


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 12, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> 3:00 3x3 bld solve. My next best solve isn't even sub 4min so yeah it's a big pb.


****. My pb is 3:15. I tried practising 3bld earlier, I need to do it more often, I was still memoing at 3m and gave up. I completely forgot corners, and then when re-memoing corners forgot edges. Also, I keep forgetting what letters correspond with which sticker


----------



## Simboubou (Dec 12, 2010)

Another sub-1, 52.XX this morning ! I'll try to do whole session to see what I can do. I hope to get a 70-75 AVG.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 12, 2010)

You only recently got your first one, I can see much improvement coming. :tu


----------



## Shortey (Dec 12, 2010)

omfg

3:10.41 3BLD on video. :O PB by 1:31! :O


----------



## Simboubou (Dec 12, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> You only recently got your first one, I can see much improvement coming. :tu


 
Oh, the video wasn't the first one ! Once, I did three sub1 in a row !
And I still have to switch to a faster Edges method. It's gonna be cool !


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 12, 2010)

Oh nice, by faster edge method are you referring to comms?


----------



## Simboubou (Dec 12, 2010)

I mean a "clever" M2, where you solve 2 edges at once every time you have an easy comm', and where you use as many "setup shortcuts" as you can.
Basicaly, I mean something similar to DIADEM.


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 12, 2010)

Average of 5: 3.15
1. (1.80) L2 R2 D2 U2 L2 U2 D2 L2 R2 U2 D2 R2 
2. 5.42 D2 L2 D2 U2 L2 R2 D2 R2 D2 R2 D2 L2 
3. 2.02 D2 U2 R2 L2 D2 R2 U2 L2 U2 L2 R2 D2 
4. (DNF) R2 U2 L2 D2 R2 U2 L2 R2 U2 D2 L2 R2 
5. 2.01 L2 R2 U2 R2 D2 U2 L2 D2 L2 R2 D2 L2 

Floppy cube BLD no inspection and no checking the scramble after 

EDIT:

Average of 5: 2.16
1. (0.86) L2 D2 R2 U2 D2 R2 L2 U2 R2 L2 U2 R2 
2. (3.52) L2 U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 L2 D2 U2 R2 L2 U2 
3. 2.51 U2 L2 D2 U2 L2 U2 R2 D2 R2 L2 D2 U2 
4. 1.68 R2 D2 R2 D2 L2 D2 L2 D2 U2 R2 U2 R2 
5. 2.28 R2 D2 U2 L2 D2 U2 L2 R2 D2 L2 R2 D2


----------



## Kynit (Dec 13, 2010)

5:44.89 [2:45]; lots of memo pauses, too! Getting faster!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 13, 2010)

6:19.69 success 

3:36 memo (I started solving at 3:40 due to me being slow at pulling blindfold down)
2:43 execution. Next step=work on lettering for corners <_<.

Beat my PB memo time but alas the overall time was slower.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 13, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> 6:19.69 success
> 
> 3:36 memo (I started solving at 3:40 due to me being slow at pulling blindfold down)
> 2:43 execution. Next step=work on lettering for corners <_<.
> ...


 
Keep up the good work Ryan! It's exciting to see your progress!


----------



## qqwref (Dec 13, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Floppy cube BLD no inspection and no checking the scramble after


I don't understand what you mean. Did you look at the scramble beforehand?


----------



## TMOY (Dec 13, 2010)

6:52.95 at 4BLD, new PB and first sub-7 for me


----------



## Olivér Perge (Dec 13, 2010)

TMOY said:


> *6:52.95 at 4BLD, new PB* and first sub-7 for me


 
And yet your official best is 7:58! That is really impressive! What was your PB at that time?


----------



## TMOY (Dec 13, 2010)

It was 7:58  I've broken my PB twice in official solves (first one was my 10:55 at Cologne Open). I usually practice in quite noisy conditions (like in a bus wit people chatting next to me); it helps much in being able to focus on my cube and not getting nervous at comps.


----------



## Johan444 (Dec 13, 2010)

2/2!

Didn't take time.


----------



## blakedacuber (Dec 13, 2010)

riffz said:


> I don't think I've ever seen anyone puke after 3 beers.


 
a lad in my class tried(and failed) to be a hard man and downed 2 cans of bulmers and within 5 mins puked everywhere ,was really funny so now we call him 2can


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 13, 2010)

qqwref said:


> I don't understand what you mean. Did you look at the scramble beforehand?



I look at the scramble, but not the scrambled cube, so basically, I scramble the cube then put the blindfold on straight away and solve it blind. How I do it, well basically I just visualise the scramble in my head (not looking at the cube during the scramble). The only time I see the cube is after I have finished (or DNF'ed)

2.42 mean 46/50



Spoiler



Session average: DNF
1. 2.27 R2 D2 L2 R2 D2 L2 U2 L2 D2 L2 R2 D2 
2. 3.58 L2 U2 R2 L2 U2 L2 D2 R2 U2 L2 R2 D2 
3. 1.18 R2 L2 U2 D2 L2 R2 U2 L2 R2 D2 U2 L2 
4. 0.63 R2 L2 U2 L2 U2 L2 U2 D2 L2 D2 R2 L2 
5. DNF R2 U2 L2 R2 U2 L2 U2 R2 U2 L2 R2 U2 
6. DNF L2 R2 U2 L2 R2 D2 L2 R2 D2 R2 L2 D2 
7. 4.05 D2 R2 L2 D2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 D2 U2 L2 
8. 0.90 L2 R2 D2 R2 L2 D2 U2 R2 L2 U2 L2 U2 
9. 4.38 R2 U2 L2 U2 L2 U2 R2 U2 R2 D2 U2 L2 
10. 5.84 U2 L2 U2 R2 U2 D2 L2 R2 D2 L2 D2 L2 
11. 3.06 L2 R2 U2 R2 D2 U2 L2 U2 D2 R2 U2 L2 
12. (0.03) D2 U2 L2 U2 D2 R2 D2 L2 U2 D2 R2 U2 
13. 2.11 D2 U2 L2 D2 L2 U2 D2 L2 D2 R2 L2 U2 
14. 3.19 D2 L2 R2 D2 U2 R2 D2 L2 R2 D2 R2 D2 
15. 1.04 L2 R2 D2 L2 U2 L2 U2 L2 D2 R2 D2 R2 
16. 4.05 R2 D2 U2 L2 D2 L2 U2 L2 R2 U2 D2 L2 
17. 0.69 U2 L2 R2 U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 D2 L2 D2 U2 
18. 2.05 R2 L2 D2 R2 U2 L2 R2 U2 L2 R2 D2 R2 
19. 2.12 U2 L2 D2 U2 R2 L2 D2 U2 L2 R2 D2 R2 
20. 2.27 D2 U2 R2 L2 U2 L2 R2 U2 L2 R2 D2 U2 
21. 1.98 L2 D2 U2 L2 D2 R2 D2 U2 L2 D2 U2 L2 
22. 4.08 R2 U2 D2 R2 L2 D2 U2 R2 U2 L2 D2 L2 
23. DNF U2 R2 D2 R2 D2 R2 L2 U2 D2 L2 R2 U2 
24. 1.47 R2 D2 R2 L2 D2 R2 U2 L2 U2 D2 L2 R2 
25. 4.57 L2 U2 L2 D2 L2 U2 R2 D2 R2 U2 L2 U2 
26. 0.51 L2 U2 R2 U2 D2 R2 D2 U2 L2 U2 D2 L2 
27. 2.57 D2 U2 L2 D2 U2 R2 D2 L2 D2 L2 U2 D2 
28. 2.55 D2 U2 L2 U2 R2 D2 U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 D2 
29. 0.03 U2 D2 R2 U2 D2 L2 D2 U2 R2 D2 U2 L2 
30. 1.38 U2 L2 R2 U2 D2 R2 U2 L2 R2 D2 L2 D2 
31. 7.13+ R2 D2 L2 D2 U2 R2 U2 L2 D2 L2 U2 D2 
32. 1.66 L2 U2 D2 L2 D2 U2 L2 U2 L2 D2 L2 R2 
33. 5.00 D2 L2 D2 R2 D2 L2 D2 U2 R2 D2 L2 R2 
34. 2.19 L2 U2 R2 U2 R2 D2 U2 R2 D2 U2 L2 R2 
35. 1.77 D2 L2 U2 L2 U2 D2 L2 D2 L2 U2 D2 R2 
36. (DNF) L2 U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 D2 L2 U2 R2 L2 U2 
37. 4.52 D2 U2 L2 D2 L2 R2 D2 U2 L2 U2 R2 D2 
38. 1.56 R2 U2 D2 L2 R2 D2 U2 L2 D2 U2 L2 U2 
39. 3.33 R2 U2 D2 L2 U2 R2 L2 U2 R2 U2 D2 R2 
40. 0.58 D2 R2 D2 R2 U2 D2 L2 U2 R2 U2 L2 D2 
41. 1.42 U2 R2 L2 D2 U2 L2 D2 R2 L2 U2 L2 R2 
42. 2.05 U2 R2 D2 U2 L2 D2 U2 R2 L2 D2 U2 L2 
43. 3.80 R2 U2 R2 L2 D2 U2 L2 U2 R2 D2 L2 R2 
44. 1.55 D2 U2 L2 R2 U2 D2 L2 U2 D2 L2 U2 D2 
45. 1.05 L2 U2 L2 U2 R2 L2 D2 L2 D2 R2 L2 U2 
46. 4.05 D2 U2 L2 U2 D2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 L2 D2 
47. 1.52 U2 L2 D2 L2 D2 L2 D2 R2 D2 R2 L2 U2 
48. 1.54 R2 U2 D2 L2 D2 U2 R2 D2 U2 R2 D2 R2 
49. 1.28 U2 L2 U2 D2 L2 R2 D2 R2 U2 D2 R2 D2 
50. 2.75 D2 L2 U2 R2 U2 L2 D2 L2 R2 D2 U2 R2

1. 0.03 D2 U2 L2 U2 D2 R2 D2 L2 U2 D2 R2 U2 

Average of 5: 1.45
1. (1.05) L2 U2 L2 U2 R2 L2 D2 L2 D2 R2 L2 U2 
2. (4.05) D2 U2 L2 U2 D2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 L2 D2 
3. 1.52 U2 L2 D2 L2 D2 L2 D2 R2 D2 R2 L2 U2 
4. 1.54 R2 U2 D2 L2 D2 U2 R2 D2 U2 R2 D2 R2 
5. 1.28 U2 L2 U2 D2 L2 R2 D2 R2 U2 D2 R2 D2 

Average of 12: 1.91
1. 1.56 R2 U2 D2 L2 R2 D2 U2 L2 D2 U2 L2 U2 
2. 3.33 R2 U2 D2 L2 U2 R2 L2 U2 R2 U2 D2 R2 
3. (0.58) D2 R2 D2 R2 U2 D2 L2 U2 R2 U2 L2 D2 
4. 1.42 U2 R2 L2 D2 U2 L2 D2 R2 L2 U2 L2 R2 
5. 2.05 U2 R2 D2 U2 L2 D2 U2 R2 L2 D2 U2 L2 
6. 3.80 R2 U2 R2 L2 D2 U2 L2 U2 R2 D2 L2 R2 
7. 1.55 D2 U2 L2 R2 U2 D2 L2 U2 D2 L2 U2 D2 
8. 1.05 L2 U2 L2 U2 R2 L2 D2 L2 D2 R2 L2 U2 
9. (4.05) D2 U2 L2 U2 D2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 L2 D2 
10. 1.52 U2 L2 D2 L2 D2 L2 D2 R2 D2 R2 L2 U2 
11. 1.54 R2 U2 D2 L2 D2 U2 R2 D2 U2 R2 D2 R2 
12. 1.28 U2 L2 U2 D2 L2 R2 D2 R2 U2 D2 R2 D2


----------



## Simboubou (Dec 13, 2010)

One 5-cubes session, Avg 1:18.31. Not bad.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xg40qe_cbh-75-par-simboubou_sport


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 14, 2010)

ASLFKJ;LJJ
3:20.34 SUCCESS.
memo was sub1 I believe. Only 1 solved edge peice + 1 corner peice + no parity. no new cycles needed. on video


----------



## Kynit (Dec 14, 2010)

Holy crap, Ryan, you've gone down about 3 minutes in about a day!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 14, 2010)

Kynit said:


> Holy crap, Ryan, you've gone down about 3 minutes in about a day!


 
I hope it goes down 3 minutes tomorrow too  ! Memo was (note-violent/sexual)


Spoiler



Edges-
Riachu ****ing a virgin on my lightswitch
Jesus butt****ing Hitler on my bed
The triforce slamming an alligators head and making blood go everywehre
Norris (Chuck) eating a Jigglypuff on my computer table
Gorilla ripping out the pouch of a Kangaroo in my closet

Corners

OURFHL


As you can see from the memo it was somewhat easy


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 14, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> ASLFKJ;LJJ
> 3:20.34 SUCCESS.


 
Awesome! Video is a must see


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 14, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Awesome! Video is a must see


 
Shall try to get it online soon for you Chris!


----------



## Engberg91 (Dec 14, 2010)

3x3 BLD 04:36
This is my 5th BLD solve. 
3 cycles in the edge part and none in the corner part.
I kind of failed at the edges first: BL->FR->BL and then i reversed that and did it again.
My first BLD solve was 2 days ago so im wondering if this is a good time?


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 14, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> I hope it goes down 3 minutes tomorrow too  ! Memo was (note-violent/sexual)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
Lolmemo.


----------



## Xishem (Dec 15, 2010)

Got my first bld success the other day at 17:06.82, and have since then completed another 3 solves. A ~15, 10:37, and my new PB, ~7:30.

I have a feeling I could get really hooked on this.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 15, 2010)

Xishem said:


> Got my first bld success the other day at 17:06.82, and have since then completed another 3 solves. A ~15, 10:37, and my new PB, ~7:30.
> 
> I have a feeling I could get really hooked on this.


 
Congrats on your first success especially, but also on your other successful solves! As David Orser said to me shortly after I got my first couple of successes: Welcome to your new addiction!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 15, 2010)

I would do this way more often if I had to not rely on my roman rooms . I only have 2 rooms setup at the moment so I can only do 2 solves perday (though most of the time I never even use my 2nd room, I am sufficing on one room somehow. Need to break that bad habit. Another bad habit I have is only using around 6 locations in my room because I don't usuallly need to use more. Though this solve I just did needed me to use 2 more locations in my rooms . Need to make more rooms. I'll need it for multi/Big cube BLD anyway

My accomplishment: 5:35.xx success. Parity+2 new cycles needed.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 15, 2010)

Best Time: 32.56
Worst Time: DNF

Best average of 5: 43.53
1-5 - 36.77 (DNF) 48.10 (34.44) 45.74

39.50 mean of 6/13:
1. 36.77 R2 U' F2 U' F2 D2 R2 B2 D L2 F2 L' F' U2 B' D F L' F' U2 R L'
2. DNF(49.99) U L2 F2 D2 B2 U' R2 B2 R2 D B2 R' L2 B2 L F' D L2 F2 D R' 
3. 48.10 F2 D U' B2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U' L2 U' R' D R L2 D' F' U L B R D2
4. 34.44 D' L2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B' D2 R D B' D' B' U'
5. 45.74 D' B2 D2 R2 D B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U B' F' L F U R2 D2 U2 B2 R2 D'
6. DNF(49.23) R2 D' B2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 D' U R' D U' B' D2 B R D U2 R2 U'
7. DNF(1:00.38) L2 D' B2 D L2 F2 U' F2 R2 L2 U B' R2 L U' F2 R B2 L U' B U2
8. DNF(46.43) D' U' R2 U' B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 L U' R2 B U F2 L F R B' D2
9. DNF(48.18) D2 L2 F2 D R2 B2 F2 U' L2 B2 F2 L F D L2 F L U L2 B
10. 32.56 D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 U R2 D' F2 R2 U2 R' D B' R D' U F' L' B2
11. DNF(39.68) U2 R2 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 F L U' B' D' R L' B' F D L' U
12. DNF(45.15) R2 F2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 U2 B U R F R L F' R U2 L' D'
13. 39.40 R2 U' B2 D' L2 U L2 D' F2 L2 U B' D2 R2 L' D2 B' R F L D' U'

I should lube my Guhong more often.


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 15, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Best Time: 32.56
> Worst Time: DNF
> 
> Best average of 5: 43.53
> ...


 
That's cheating you DNF'ed all the slow solves


----------



## x-colo-x (Dec 15, 2010)

m2/freestyle
1.	1:10.51	F' D B' R' D2 F2 B' U2 R' B' L' D R2 D2 R2 F2 B2 R2 U R2 D
2.	DNF	U2 B2 L2 U R2 L F' R' U F R2 U' B2 U' F2 U2 F2 D L2 U2
3.	DNF	U2 R2 L' D R B' U2 R U2 B D2 F2 B2 R2 U D2 L2 U R2 U
4.	1:11.45	U2 B' R2 U D' L U' B2 R' B' L2 D' R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 B2 D2
5.	1:06.64	U R U R' L2 F D L2 B' D2 R' F2 R2 F2 U2 D B2 R2 D R2
6.	1:26.87	R2 F' B L' U2 L' U B' U R2 B' L2 U2 B2 U F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D
7.	DNF	R2 U' L2 U' B' L' D F' B R B U B2 L2 D R2 U' F2 D2 F2 D'
8.	1:25.80	D' B' U' L' D' F2 R' F B U B2 L U' B2 L2 U' R2 D' F2 U2 B2
9.	DNF	U B D2 R B U B L' F' D' L B2 D R2 F2 D R2 L2 U'
10.	1:13.65	R' D' F L U B R2 U' F B' R' L2 U' R2 D R2 U2 F2 D' B2 D'
11.	1:06.52	R2 D L F B2 D' L' F U' L2 F' U L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U2 B2 D
12.	DNF	U' B' U2 B2 U2 L' F D' R' U2 L U2 R2 F2 U L2 B2 U2 F2 D' F2


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 15, 2010)

4:52 success semi slow, though 2 corners were solved . Edge execution is getting very little pauses in now.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 16, 2010)

Average of 5: 44.75
39.12, (33.58), (57.60), 45.65, 49.48


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 16, 2010)

First successful edge solve without using notes today. I'm writing my memo down and then closing my eyes and executing. Writing it really gets it in my mind but I'll try to cut back on that in the coming week.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 16, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Average of 5: 44.75
> 39.12, (33.58), (57.60), 45.65, 49.48


 
:O Nice consistency.


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 16, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Average of 5: 44.75
> 39.12, (33.58), (57.60), 45.65, 49.48


 
That's cheating you didn't count the slowest solve in the average


----------



## Johan444 (Dec 16, 2010)

2:42.88 3x3 BLD, PB by 42 seconds. 1 solved edge.

Surprised since I had used my route several times in an hour.


----------



## Shortey (Dec 16, 2010)

2:58.74 on the first scramble of the Weekly. 

PB by 12 seconds. ;D


----------



## porkynator (Dec 16, 2010)

1:52.46 yessssssssssssss
first sub2, after about 2 months of serius blindcubing
(corners: old pochman; edges: Jperm+Yperm+Uperm+2 ell cases...)


----------



## Shortey (Dec 16, 2010)

2:46.45 3BLD.


----------



## porkynator (Dec 16, 2010)

also 3/5 pb:
(1:52.46) 2:21.29 2:26.32 (DNF(2:31.42)) 2:38.55 = 2:28.72


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 17, 2010)

Was just solving the corners of a 3x3 BLD with Old Pochmann. First time I have done it in front of a timer, which is why it is in the accomplishment thread with only 6/15 successes. I am quite happy with the times.

1. 1:51.47
2. DNF(1:32.98) (epic failure)
3. DNF(1:37.39) (2 twisted corners)
4. 49.19 (lolscramble, 2 corners were already solved)
5. DNF(1:18.77) (2 twisted corners)
6. 1:25.86
7. DNF(1:11.97) (2 swapped corners)
8. 54.31
9. DNF(1:37.14) (lol, somehow completely forgot about part of my memo; stopped the timer with 2 swaps left..)
10. DNF(1:18.94) (2 twisted corners)
11. DNF(1:08.02) (2 swapped corners)
12. 1:19.09
13. 1:29.67
14. DNF(2:06.90) (epic failure)
15. DNF(1:34.92) (epic failure)

Now to learn M2 for edges. (while continuing to practice corners obviously)


----------



## tim (Dec 18, 2010)

1:07.xx 3x3 BLD (one full edge cycle, one corner in place, one corner disoriented). That's a new PB and i even got it during a cube meeting while everyone was chatting around me. I played it off as a normal solve, though .


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 18, 2010)

3:29.04 BLD success, but again a +2. Meh. Makes it 3:31.04
I'm feeling good about tomorrows comp


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 18, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## Julian (Dec 18, 2010)

WFLBAYYUFFDFSUGD?
20/20?
:O


----------



## chris w (Dec 18, 2010)

no way, :O, omg awesome work. videoss?


----------



## qqwref (Dec 18, 2010)

wtf 20/20

nice job :O


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 18, 2010)

Truly amazing Zane! Well done!


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks guys. 


chris w said:


> videoss?


Yes.


----------



## tim (Dec 18, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Spoiler


 
<3


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks Tim.
I've been doing what you told me, it's so much easier memorising when you adjust the size of the object/s to the location regardless of how bizarre it may be.


----------



## Shortey (Dec 18, 2010)

2:48.80 3x3BLD.  A little more than 3 seconds away from my PB.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 18, 2010)

Congratulations, Zane. Very awesome!


----------



## ilikecubing (Dec 18, 2010)

Finally, Got my First ever BLD success after about two months of hard trying,didn't time it because i was not sure whether it will be a success or not.....but it most probably that was around 5-6 mins

Using Old Pochmann both for corners and edges,letter pairs for edges and visual memo for corners,there was an R perm pairity in the solve,feeling really happy.


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 19, 2010)

Solving just the corners again, better success rate this time

1. 1:21.77
2. 1:42.32
3. 1:08.64
4. DNF(1:07.56)
5. 1:05.89
6. 1:05.02
7. DNF(59.66)
8. 59.00
9. 55.56
10. 53.64
11. 1:20.60
12. DNF(59.24)

PB at this is 37.88, that was an lolscramble with 2 corners already solved though
This is the first time I have actually had non-DNF avg5's lol

Ok, I swear I will begin to work on edges now...


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 19, 2010)

I feel pathetic posting this after Zane..but 8:54 success at LSCO today. Could have EASILY been sub6 but I had to redo my corner memo at least 4 times, would always realize it as I got to my final corner that it would be flipped :fp

Easy scramble somewhat too, 1 solved edge, no parity, and no new cycles needed. I decided to go extra slow though to ensure success.


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 19, 2010)

Yay! I'm happy for you 
I'm sure it was an awesome feeling


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 19, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Yay! I'm happy for you
> I'm sure it was an awesome feeling


 It really was. I was still unsure about my corner execution but yeah. I finished edge memo at ~ 1:30. That should give a rough idea of my corner memo fail time


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 19, 2010)

Woooot! congratulations on your first official BLD solve. :tu


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Dec 19, 2010)

Yes congradulation first BLD

Anniversary my birth day 18 december. No I am not a member of the wca. I'm the first one BLD to solved cube on TV show too

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5OtkGDYDyAo


----------



## riffz (Dec 19, 2010)

Gaétan Guimond said:


> Yes congradulation first BLD
> 
> Anniversary my birth day 18 december. No I am not a member of the wca. I'm the first one BLD to solved cube on TV show too
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5OtkGDYDyAo


 
Well I suppose it is on topic...


----------



## chris w (Dec 19, 2010)

another sub5 success, 4:49.59. and 4success' out of 5 attempts today  very good for me


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 19, 2010)

New BLD single PB - 1:41.08
The amazing part about it, is that it's official.
It felt much slower. I was even confirming my memo.
Not entirely sure, but I think it had 1 corner and 1 edge correctly permuted. No parity.
This is awesome, because I never practice.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 19, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> New BLD single PB - 1:41.08
> The amazing part about it, is that it's official.
> It felt much slower. I was even confirming my memo.
> Not entirely sure, but I think it had 1 corner and 1 edge correctly permuted. No parity.
> This is awesome, because I never practice.


 
You had the same scramble as me and I'm pretty sure that one edge was permuted and done..and I remember I didn't have parity after my corners (I solve corners first) so that means I did 6 letters for corners so that means 1 corner was solved too.

I'm going to go try and ask for that scramble. I want to see what I normally would get on it.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 19, 2010)

I learned how to orient corners using commentators. 
BLD average: 2:50


----------



## vivi (Dec 19, 2010)

New PB : 46.17 ; scramble : R2 B R B F' U2 R2 D U' B2 F' L D L U' F2 L R2 F R2 D U2
And new best average 3/5 : (46,17) ; DNF (1:24.24) ; 1:03.14 ; 1:07.91 ; 1:07.49 = 1:06.18


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 19, 2010)

OMG!!!

I just did my first attempt at a full 3x3 BLD solve. I have done a bunch of practice at just corners, and one practice solve of just edges, but this was the first time I tried a full BLD solve.
AND IT WAS A SUCCESS!!!!!!

5:01.94 with ~2:38 memo and 2:23 exec
I used Old Pochmann for both corners and edges, and the solve had parity.

Scramble: R2 U R2 F B2 D2 R' D U R2 D' B U' R L U' F2 U2 D2 R2 U' L2 R' B' D

EDIT: SECOND ATTEMPT WAS ALSO SUCCESS
5:42.29 this time, 3:47 memo and 1:55 exec
Scramble U' B F U L F' R B F U2 L' F L2 U2 D B' R D' R' L2 F' L2 U R' F


----------



## vivi (Dec 20, 2010)

Awesome day : 




then one hour after : 




So new PB : 38.58 !


----------



## Micael (Dec 20, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Spoiler


 
Great!!!


----------



## riffz (Dec 21, 2010)

vivi said:


> So new PB : 38.58 !


 
Loved the reaction. So chill haha.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 21, 2010)

vivi said:


> So new PB : 38.58 !



Very nice memo, execution and reaction. :tu


----------



## Shortey (Dec 21, 2010)

2:01.78!  Amazing for me. ^^


----------



## TMOY (Dec 21, 2010)

17:15.21 at 5BLD, new PB and first sub-20 
Memo in 5:20.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Dec 21, 2010)

TMOY said:


> 17:15.21 at 5BLD, new PB and first sub-20
> Memo in 5:20.


 
Well done! I am an outsider for big cubes blind, but isn't that too long for execution? Of course, no offence, but usually the splits are about 50%-50%, aren't they? Anyway, nice job!


----------



## TMOY (Dec 21, 2010)

That's a normal split for me. I use visual memo for centers, wuich gives a faster memo but a slower execution.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 22, 2010)

So I was thinking about doing a speed 3 cubes multi and wondered if I've still got it when it comes to normal 3BLD.
What's this? only 4 digits? First sub-1  
1. 59.28 F B D' L' R U' B2 U B2 U' D' B2 R D2 R2 D' R2 B' L R2 U' B F2 D2 F'


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 22, 2010)

Amazing Zane, MSO 2011 should be awesome competition for 1st to 3rd :tu
Can Faz be shifted from 1st to 3rd?


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 22, 2010)

Tim Major said:


> Amazing Zane


Thanks. 


Tim Major said:


> Can Faz be shifted from 1st to 3rd?


Maybe 1st to 2nd, I don't know about 3rd though.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 22, 2010)

1:02.85, 1:10.61, DNF(59.69)[3 edges], 1:15.49, 1:16.42, DNF(58.53)[exec mistake], 1:04.01, 1:31.03, 1:01.32, DNF(1:11.34)[exec mistake] = 1:11.76 mean

7/10 successes  Accurate for me. I'm happy with the speed too.



Spoiler



Session average: DNF
1. 1:02.85 U B2 R2 F2 R U2 R U D R2 B L2 B U' R' D L' R2 F' U' B2 L' R2 D2 F'
2. 1:10.61 L2 D' L2 D L' R D' U2 R U F' D B' D2 U2 L' R2 U' B2 F2 D R' B2 F' U'
3. DNF[3 edges] F U2 L B R2 L2 F2 R F2 L2 B D B2 F L2 D U2 R U D' R' B D U F
4. 1:15.49 U2 B D2 F2 L R2 U R L' U2 B U B' D L2 U2 B2 U' F U R' L2 B2 L D
5. 1:16.42 L R2 F R D' U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 F R2 B2 R2 B' F' R D B' U2 D' L' R' B F2
6. DNF[exec mistake] U D L' R' U R' L2 B D2 R F D' L' D B D L2 B' R2 F' U2 F' U' B2 L2
7. 1:04.01 F2 R' D L F B' D' F' U B L2 D U2 B' U' F2 B2 U R B2 L U L U B2
8. 1:31.03 U2 L' F B2 L2 U' L B' U B D2 L' R U2 R' L B D R U D R' U' B' U2
9. (1:01.32) U' B U2 F2 L2 D' B' R B R L' U' F2 D R' F2 R' D2 B2 F R U' F2 L' F2
10. (DNF[exec mistake]) R2 L' B2 L2 B R F L' B2 U F2 D2 R' L' U' D' R F L U2 R D' L2 B' U'



SHOULD HAVE DNFd THE 1:31 IN ORDER TO GET FASTA MEAN! D:

EDIT:
Also had a 11:21 for the 3rd 4x4 BLD scramble at weekly-51 btw  PB by 3 minutes.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Dec 22, 2010)

New PB single. Beat my previous single by 0.55 seconds... XD

1. (1:52.90) U2 F2 U2 R' B' U' R2 D' F2 B2 L' B U R L2 D R2 U B2 U2 B2 D' R L B


----------



## Toad (Dec 22, 2010)

First ever average of 5 and it's somehow pretty fast too 

3:27.69, 3:44.44, (3:11.98), DNF [3:49], 3:48.04 = 3:40.07

In the DNF I slipped during some setup moves so was 4 edges and 4 corners out


----------



## riffz (Dec 22, 2010)

Darn.

1. 1:32.30 F2 L U' B2 D' B2 D' U' R U' L2 U' F2 L U' B2 F2 U L2 B' L D' F R' B
2. 1:27.53 D R L' F2 U' D2 L' U D B' U' L' R2 D B2 L2 U B' U2 R' D' L D' U2 R
3. DNF (1:39.27) R U' D2 F' D2 B L B2 L' B' F2 L2 U R2 F2 D B' U L2 F U L' U' L2 D2
4. 1:33.12 F L' U L2 F' R L' F U B' U F2 L2 B' U F2 B2 U' L D' R' U2 R' B L'
5. DNF (1:27.73) B' U' L2 B U2 B2 F2 U' F2 L F' L B2 F2 D2 U2 F' R' L' B R' L F U F' 

First 5 solves on the train today.


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 23, 2010)

3rd success ever. New PB

4:30.08 F B2 U L2 F2 B L F U2 B2 D' B' L D L2 F U F' R L2 B2 F R L2 U'


----------



## Faz (Dec 23, 2010)

1. 4:17.02 D U2 L' B U D2 Uw' R' F B' D2 R2 Fw' F' B2 Rw2 U' R' D2 Uw2 F2 B2 U R2 D' L' D Rw B' Rw2 F' Rw2 F2 R2 D B' R Uw2 F' Fw' 

Center memo ERXMSTZPFO and Visual for the last 5.

Edge memo ERNIKVMWDBJFSOLUXACPTH and one solved edge.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 23, 2010)

Probably PB, haven't really had a BLD accomplishment in over a year.

1:37.81 F D L' B' L2 F' B U L D2 B' F U2 L D2 R' U' R' L' F2 U R' F2 D2 R'


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 23, 2010)

wait, you just _did_ a blind solve... for no reason?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 23, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 1. 4:17.02 D U2 L' B U D2 Uw' R' F B' D2 R2 Fw' F' B2 Rw2 U' R' D2 Uw2 F2 B2 U R2 D' L' D Rw B' Rw2 F' Rw2 F2 R2 D B' R Uw2 F' Fw'
> 
> Center memo ERXMSTZPFO and Visual for the last 5.
> 
> Edge memo ERNIKVMWDBJFSOLUXACPTH and one solved edge.



Do you memorize the letters only or do you make words or letterpairs out of them?
Really nice time, how quick was your memo?
Also, how often do you practice 4bld?


----------



## x-colo-x (Dec 23, 2010)

3/5 1:05.94 
Cubes Solved: 7/10
Average: 1:08.22
Standard Deviation: 7.19
Individual Times:
1.	54.52	U D2 L B D2 B2 R F U' B L' F2 R2 D2 B2 D L2 D' B2 D L2
2.	1:08.22	D R L' B2 D2 R F D2 L2 F' D R2 D F2 D' L2 B2 R2 L2 U'
3.	DNF	B' D F R L U L' U' L U B' R2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U F2 D2 B2 D
4.	1:03.22	R2 U2 R' L D L B D2 L U2 L U2 R2 F2 B2 D' F2 R2 D L2 D
5.	1:06.39	R U L2 F L F R2 D' F' D2 B2 L' U2 R2 L2 B2 D L2 D2 B2 U2
6.	1:16.05	L2 D F' U R2 B U2 R2 L B R' L2 D B2 D B2 D2 F2 D L2 D2
7.	1:13.17	R' L F' D' B R' B2 U L D L' U2 L2 B2 R2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 U2
8.	DNF	D2 F D2 B2 L' D F' R2 B' L D' R2 D' F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 F2 B2
9.	1:15.96	D2 R2 L B' R U F B R L F U' L2 B2 U2 D' R2 L2 U' B2
10.	DNF	R2 B' U L2 B U' L2 D2 R' U L2 D2 R2 D' R2 D R2 U L2


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 23, 2010)

39.72 R2 B R F2 R B2 F' U L D2 L' U2 D F2 D' F L F' B' R' U' D' F L R 

Second sub-40. Also lucky though. Also I scrambled in WCA orientation instead of my usual white top red front for some reason, which is good cos my buffer would be solved if I scrambled with my orientation =p


----------



## Kynit (Dec 23, 2010)

After a 4:11 DNF last night (3 edges), 4:07.60 [2:17]! Could have easily been under 4 had I not screwed up corner memo. My M2 exec times are getting better.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 23, 2010)

1:10.92, 1:27.56, 1:09.57, 1:26.32, DNF(1:44.66) = 1:21.60
Finally broke my PB of like.. 8 months. Twice


----------



## porkynator (Dec 23, 2010)

First blindfolded video





not bad


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 23, 2010)

I now have gotten a total of 7 3BLD successes. New PB of 3:12.94. Still using Old Pochmann.

Also, I got an 11:22 BLD solve (yes that is 11 hours 22 minutes). I scrambled and memo'd starting at 9:51 last night, and did the execution this morning, finishing at about 9:13 


EDIT: Just beat PB again! Got 2:58.72 on first scramble for Christmas Competition!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 23, 2010)

2:50 PB with parity, an lol moment in there, almost undid setup move wrong, but caught myself just in time.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 24, 2010)

56.86 B F2 L2 R D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 L D B2 F' U2 R' D2 F' U2 D L2 R' B' R2 F U'


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 24, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> 56.86 B F2 L2 R D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 L D B2 F' U2 R' D2 F' U2 D L2 R' B' R2 F U'


 
Awesome, from 59 to 56, do you think it was more of a mental barrier?
Also, congrats on your 11/12 in the failures thread, I want to congratulate you on the time especially, great job. sub 1 (hour) 14 cubes in a few weeks maybe?


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks Tim , sub-1 definitely is quite the mental barrier. With multi 14 cubes may be plausible, however I will need to dedicate a lot more time to practising.


----------



## Faz (Dec 24, 2010)

Yes said:


> Do you memorize the letters only or do you make words or letterpairs out of them?
> Really nice time, how quick was your memo?
> Also, how often do you practice 4bld?


 
The center memo I do audio loop, and just repeat that whilst doing visual corners

er ksim sit zip fo + visual

Edges I do images in a route

First location was Ernie Pulchny
Second location was K Verdes mowing
Dibs Jeff (Picking Jeff for a team or something.) (Jeff the host of survivor)
So lucky (Getting an LL skip)
X=XYZ Zane with a cap on
Then I visually memoed TH.

Memo was about 2:15-2:30 I think. I try to do 1-2 solves a day.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 24, 2010)

3/3 in 5:42.63. 
However I'm not too happy as the second scramble was very easy:
1. L D2 U R2 D2 U2 L R2 U' B2 F' L2 B L2 U' L R B2 R B F' D U' R2 F'	
2. L' B' L2 U2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B2 D' U B L' B F L2 B2 U' B F L2 D2 L' F2 D'	
3. L' F2 D U B F' L' B D2 F' U2 B2 D2 F2 L' B2 F' L2 B2 R2 D' U' F2 R' B2


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 24, 2010)

4x4 blindfolded 12:47 non-lucky 

2nd scramble of the last weekly competition 2010:


Spoiler



Rw D2 Fw F' Rw U2 B' Fw2 R' D' U' R' Uw U' L' Fw2 D F2 R' F2 Uw' Fw2 D2 B' F2 Uw' U2 L2 F2 D U2 B L' Rw R2 Uw Rw2 D' Uw B



Memo was around 7:40 I think.

EDIT: 10 pieces were solved with my orientation, is that considered lucky?


----------



## tim (Dec 24, 2010)

10/10 in 29:00 minutes (17 minutes memo). The time was rather a fail, though.


----------



## Engberg91 (Dec 24, 2010)

3x3 Multi BLD 2/2


----------



## Slash (Dec 24, 2010)

tim said:


> 10/10 in 29:00 minutes (17 minutes memo). *The time was rather a fail, though.*


 
Yes, it's not even sub-2 per cube. You clearly suck.
Talking seriously, it's insane! Congratz!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 25, 2010)

+ centers success on 5x5 (first attempt ever with U2) 
Will be attempting a full solve soon.

1.6k posts


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 25, 2010)

3.xx sucess in front of ~ 20 people (my family + neighbors). Felt so pro. Even if it was easy scramble.

1k posts


----------



## Keroma12 (Dec 25, 2010)

Finally understand commutators  and they're so simple really. Going to try a 4x4 later today or tomorrow to try and get used to them.
Also just learnt M2 for 3x3. First try was a DNF, 8:30.88, because of a 3-cycle of edges, I think I got the DB alg mixed up with the UF alg. But it had parity and I'm using a new lettering system, so my times should go down quickly. Still an accomplishment for me 

Edit:
DNF 9:30.99 missed a cycle of edges
DNF 7:15.13 undid setup move wrong
6:05.15 success 
It gets easier every time. And they all had parity

Edit:
5:03.19 success no parity

Edit:
4x4 Success  55:31.63
Memo was 27 min. Yes, it's a really bad time, even for me, but that's because of my new lettering system and my first attempt with commutators for centers and edges. I spent about 3 min on one commutator, I think it was LDf LUb RUf. Plus it took me 5 min to memo corners :fp Anyway I am really addicted to bld now
(3/7 success rate for 4x4)


----------



## TMOY (Dec 26, 2010)

Keroma12 said:


> I spent about 3 min on one commutator, I think it was LDf LUb RUf.


 It's the Per's Special case. You can solve it by zy[U2, r U2 l' U2 r']y'z'.
A slower but more intuitive way is to use DF as a setup to get a nice 8-move case.


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 27, 2010)

New 3BLD PB: 2:30.54

was lolscramble though: U D2 F L2 B2 D2 L B L F2 L2 B' L2 F' L D L B' U' L' F R L' U2 F 
2 corners and 4 edges already solved :O


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 27, 2010)

18:14.75 5BLD.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 27, 2010)

12:08.43 non-lucky 4x4 BLD 
last ever 4x4 BLD this year for weekly competition


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm away and don't have access to my camera to even take a picture, so I'll summarise it in text:
At 11:30pm I began memorising, had some issues with cycles that wasted quite a bit of time. Fortunately I overcame my problems and finished memorising after 1 hour and 35 minutes, triple checking everything. I didn't want any chance of peeking so I turned the lights out and remained in total darkness. After being blindfolded for approximately 1 hour and 11 minutes, I removed my blindfold and stopped the timer on my watch. On my watch light I could see that the finishing time was 2:46:40. 
I stood up and searched for the light switch, I looked into my hand and pressed the switch. That's sides done, THAT SIDES DONE... 



Spoiler



   7BLD


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 27, 2010)

Congratulations, Zane! Awesome!!


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks Mike! I can barely get my mind around one, I find it amazing that you can do a 7x7 multi attempt.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 27, 2010)

Working on Sq-1 BLD the whole day, pretty much!
Off to pre-memorize!
(I made a nice personal .pdf for memorization, so it's time to print.  )


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 27, 2010)

Congratulations, Zane!!! That's incredible.

A few minutes ago I achieved the biggest BLD accomplishment in my life.






I am soooooo happy 
It was my second ever attempt at 5x5 BLD, the first one was in March 2010. After that I decided to quit because I'd never get a success anyway 

Memorization for this was 42:53.2 minutes. I was originally going to memorize it in little sections with breaks in between but sooner or later I decided to just do everything in one sitting.
I memorized everything very, very slowly in order to make the memo stick in my head perfectly. I think I checked everything about 7 times.
Even though my execution felt fairly safe and my memo was easy to recall I really didn't expect to see a solved cube when I took the blindfold of.
Then, after about 58 minutes, I pulled of my blindfold.
First sight: "No unsolved pieces on the visible sides" *turns cube around* "YEEEESS!!!!!!! YEES!!!!!"

I used the first scramble of weekly competition-52.

I memorized in the following order:
+ Centers
x Centers
Wings
Midges
Corners

I solved in this order with the following methods:
Corners: Old Pochmann
+ Centers: U2 (parity)
x Centers: T-Perm with Rw instead of R
Wings: r2 (parity)
Midges: m2

In case anyone is interested in my memorization (it's in German anyway) , here it is:


Spoiler



+ Centers: Mein Sack unternimmt immer ochsenartige Greif-Vögel. Jeder andere will Karsten zum Tanzen planen. Leider erben beide Häuser die richtigen Dinge.
x Centers: Qualle nimmt viele Opfer der im anderen Erbe bleibenden Wichser. Richtige Freunde jagen sich. König Gunther leckt heute probeweise Kacke (<--my favourite part xD)
Wings: V HURLPO quält bald meinen Cube. Donkey Kong arbeitet ja trotz guter im National-Sozialismus jagender.
Midges: SIAF DJD HUN flip UL midge [visually]
Corners: I already forgot  But I remember that I had to flip the DFL corner anti-clockwise 



This feels so unreal. I reached my ultimate BLD cubing goal. Wow.

On a random site note:
365 days ago I solved the Rubik's Cube blindfolded for the first time.

EDIT: The video will follow soon .
EDIT2: Oh, and in case anyone is not able to view the attached photo to this: It's 5x5 BLD


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 27, 2010)

Congratulations Zane and Corny!  Both are totally amazing things to do 

On a side note, I did 6bld yesterday. Seems a bit meh after doing 7bld last month.
39:42 [19:42]


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 27, 2010)

That's awesome Corny, very well done indeed! 
6BLD! Quite a nice time too Daniel. :tu


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 27, 2010)

Wow, so many great achievements lately. Congratulations Cornelius and Daniel! Daniel, that is a very good time; I'm sure sub-30 is not far away for you.

And Stachu, good luck. I hope you're using my latest list, with all the edits. I had some pretty bad mistakes in there.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 27, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> And Stachu, good luck. I hope you're using my latest list, with all the edits. I had some pretty bad mistakes in there.


 
Have you updated since yesterday morning?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 27, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> Have you updated since yesterday morning?


 
No - it's been about a week. So hopefully you're good. (Assuming I don't have any other bad mistakes in there.) I forgot that I think you already confirmed you had my most recent stuff.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 27, 2010)

Okay then; I should be good. Time to get off the computer and do some memorizing!
I plan to start from 0 and work my way up to 7. I hope that idea works out well.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 27, 2010)

That should work fine. You'll start by learning to solve it from square. Then the one-mover is pretty straightforward; of course you can just do that one by imagining it already solved, but I do use the decoding for that case as if it were a normal case. From there, it will be easy for the 2 and 3 movers to apply a scramble, solve it to that shape, and try it out, if you want to see if it's working for you.

I still say it's worth testing out your knowledge of the method (perhaps after you've done a 0 move case) by applying a full scramble, looking up that shape in my table and quickly memorizing it, and then trying to solve it from there BLD. If you can do that just once with a case that's not too close to square, you know you've got the method down.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 27, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> That should work fine. You'll start by learning to solve it from square. Then the one-mover is pretty straightforward; of course you can just do that one by imagining it already solved, but I do use the decoding for that case as if it were a normal case. From there, it will be easy for the 2 and 3 movers to apply a scramble, solve it to that shape, and try it out, if you want to see if it's working for you.
> 
> I still say it's worth testing out your knowledge of the method (perhaps after you've done a 0 move case) by applying a full scramble, looking up that shape in my table and quickly memorizing it, and then trying to solve it from there BLD. If you can do that just once with a case that's not too close to square, you know you've got the method down.


 
Alright, I'll do so shortly. (a full test scramble)
Then I'll continue about solving into a square shape and solving, then a 1-mover then solving, etc.


----------



## Toad (Dec 27, 2010)

Statue now has girlfriend, Sq1 BLD will take him longer to learn than initially anticipated.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 27, 2010)

>_< Apart from texting, I have the entire remainder of today and tomorrow to do whatever. Texting only consumes ~1/20 of that, so I should be safe to say that I should be good tomorrow night.

Mike: I did a successful test solve, with "sq-1 below the table but not blindfolded"


----------



## Toad (Dec 27, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> ... *blah blah about girlfriend* ... I should be safe ...


 
YES YOU SHOULD


----------



## musicninja17 (Dec 27, 2010)

Memo'ed and moved like 6 or so edges on 3x3 with old poch. Better than i have been, working up to full solve......


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 27, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> >_< Apart from texting, I have the entire remainder of today and tomorrow to do whatever. Texting only consumes ~1/20 of that, so I should be safe to say that I should be good tomorrow night.
> 
> Mike: I did a successful test solve, with "sq-1 below the table but not blindfolded"


 
Awesome! Was it with a full random scramble, or square? If it was a full scramble, what case was it? (Just curious.)

And it sounds like you have a very nice and justifiable reason to be taking longer to learn than anticipated. Cubing is good for filling time apart, though.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 27, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Awesome! Was it with a full random scramble, or square? If it was a full scramble, what case was it? (Just curious.)
> 
> And it sounds like you have a very nice and justifiable reason to be taking longer to learn than anticipated. Cubing is good for filling time apart, though.


 DB, actually DB, not BD (flipped, if that's what you call it)
It took ages to memorize what I could, with notes on various papers (just took a sharpie and went to town!)
I was on that attempt all throughout the past 2hrs, trying to understand the method.

Haha!, yes, but I must still make room for cubing.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 27, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> DB, actually DB, not BD (flipped, if that's what you call it)


 
Oh, good, so you've already handled passing through EA, which is the big mess I made. If you can handle that, you should be able to handle just about anything. Good job, you're on your way! Good luck!


----------



## Keroma12 (Dec 27, 2010)

TMOY said:


> It's the Per's Special case. You can solve it by zy[U2, r U2 l' U2 r']y'z'.
> A slower but more intuitive way is to use DF as a setup to get a nice 8-move case.



Thanks! I ended up using 3 setup moves. Won't be doing that again. BLD is so fun.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 28, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 7BLD


Great job! Shame that you beat me, but I don't plan on trying again for a while. 

I've got to sub 1:23 though, lol


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Dec 28, 2010)

After probably 65 attempts or so (WR?) I finally solved a 5x5 blindfolded! The time was 28:13, which was one of my fastest attempts ever, if not the fastest (only counting full attempts). This means that my first 5x5 BLD success was faster than my first 3x3 or 4x4 BLD success.

For some reason this one felt like it was going to be solved, my heart was pounding near the end. No parities is nice. 3 solved centers of each kind, wing cycles were 5 11 6 and 2 long. My phone got a message from Jim at about 27 minutes, which fortunately didn't throw me off.

This whole time I've been using the same journey locations. Last night I made two new paths, and this was my second time through them. While I don't think overusing the same 2 paths caused more than 5-10% of my DNFs, I'm positive my recall was faster this time. Then again, my wing memo (which I do visually for some strange reason) was pretty good, which has nothing to do with that.

I made a mistake during memo which I fortunately caught...two consecutive images were Nike (NK) and snail (SN), which doesn't make sense because I don't reuse letters on centers, I just make sure it's one long cycle.

YAY!!!! Now onto 6x6


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 28, 2010)

Yay congrats  I applaud you for the insane amount of perseverance you have. Try to get a 6x6 success a bit quicker maybe


----------



## JBCM627 (Dec 28, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> My phone got a message from Jim at about 27 minutes, which fortunately didn't throw me off.


Congrats, but yikes, sorry about that. I considered that it might distract you, so I only sent one... and hoped your phone/computer was on silent.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 28, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> After probably 65 attempts or so (WR?) I finally solved a 5x5 blindfolded! The time was 28:13, which was one of my fastest attempts ever, if not the fastest (only counting full attempts).


 
Yes!!!! I'm so happy for you - I knew you were close! Thank you for keeping at it this week.

I can see how adding another set of paths could really help you. I don't subscribe to the idea that you have to let journeys rest for a long time to get good results (although some memory masters disagree with me on that - perhaps it works for them), but it is hard to use the same locations over and over again - it's very helpful to be able to alternate between several of them if you're doing multiple solves in a row. So I suspect adding the new paths will really help you, with this as well as 4x4x4 BLD.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Dec 28, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> Congrats, but yikes, sorry about that. I considered that it might distract you, so I only sent one... and hoped your phone/computer was on silent.


 
Computer was, but my new phone wasn't. Don't worry about it, it kept me on my toes 

And thanks as always mike, if you hadn't badgered me so much about trying 5x5 blind I might not have spent all that time on this thing. I made about 10 new paths that I'm going to start cycling through. I might also start using letters for wings like a sane person would. Right now I'm revamping and relearning my letter pair list which should help as well.


----------



## Keroma12 (Dec 28, 2010)

Two days ago I got 55:31.63 4x4 solve. Today with the exact same method I got 34:22.72 
I executed my first centers memo on the edges, but caught it straight away. Apart from that, it went very smoothly, even with the corners parity and edges parity.
I sense a 5x5 attempt in the near future.


----------



## porkynator (Dec 28, 2010)

2:18.xx, memo 52.xx: 2 days with letters (instead of PA) and now I feel almost safe


----------



## Engberg91 (Dec 28, 2010)

New PB^^
3x3 BLD 3:46.61
10 edges, 8 corners.
no parity and 1 cycle in the corner part.
Scramble: D2 B D' F R2 D' F2 U2 R2 D2 L' D2 U2 R D R F2 B L2 U' R2 B D R' L'


----------



## fastcubesolver (Dec 28, 2010)

i've gotten a lot of BLD successes, all about 8 minutes, but some around 6. I'm happy.


----------



## -Joseph (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi everyone!

3x3x3 BLD = 7:55.09

first bld success =P


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Dec 29, 2010)

New 3BLD PB.

1. 1:47.47 U L' U' F' R2 F' D2 B' R U R' D' L2 B R' U2 F2 B R U R2 B D' R' D'


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 29, 2010)

Been taking a break from BLD to learn OH COLL so I can start practicing ZZ-VH OH more..but yeah
3:16.87 pretty nice solve.. Dunno when I finished memo. Very little delays in execution, solve had parity, and one edge solved and one corner solved IIRC.

Need to get around to finishing BH/learning M2 one of these days. Still on Old Pochmann..


----------



## Kynit (Dec 29, 2010)

Learn M2 right now. It should take all of 10 minutes.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 29, 2010)

Kynit said:


> Learn M2 right now. It should take all of 10 minutes.


 
Eric Limebacks tutorial good? How much faster is it if say, my execution on edges is..50 seconds. 10 edges in 50 seconds, what could M2 do it in?

Really wanted to finish the OH COLL (only 9 left)..but if it really only takes 10 minutes..


----------



## Kynit (Dec 29, 2010)

I learned M2 off of Pochmann's page... all you do place the target edge in UB without ruining M-slice, M2, and undo. The only exceptions are M slice edges.

If you're not doing much BLD now anyway I wouldn't worry about it. It's not too hard to learn, but you'll be doing around 7 moves per edge instead of 15.


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 29, 2010)

Kynit said:


> Learn M2 right now. It should take all of 10 minutes.


Well said. Once you know the concept you can almost get going right away. You literally need to know what M' U2 M U2 does to do the M slice pieces. And a 2 edge flip helps.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 29, 2010)

I know a pure 2flip (F/B flip)

I was actually going to learn it right now-but friends are dragging me away from the monitor. Meh. It looks super easy-and much much faster. Thanks for that. I would have held it off for quite a long time


----------



## Kynit (Dec 29, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Once you know the concept you can almost get going right away.


And that's even easier if you're using Old Pochmann in the first place!


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 29, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> I know a pure 2flip (F/B flip)
> 
> I was actually going to learn it right now-but friends are dragging me away from the monitor. Meh. It looks super easy-and much much faster. Thanks for that. I would have held it off for quite a long time


I learnt it for 5bld midges, and then found that it was actually fast for 3bld. There are quite a lot of M slice algs if you want to know all possible combinations of pieces, but there's no need for all of them if you can figure out which pieces will need to be flipped at the end.


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 29, 2010)

(46.49), (DNF(1:07.94)), 56.53, 58.07, 59.12 = 57.91 avg5


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 29, 2010)

5BLD in 15:43.85, second weekly comp scramble. I'm glad as this time it wasn't an easy scramble, if I scrambled correctly that is.


----------



## peedu (Dec 29, 2010)

Yes said:


> I solved in this order with the following methods:
> Corners: Old Pochmann



As I see from the video you are using a popular Y-perm for the corners. I really did not analyze the video to find the answer, but my question is:
Y-perm turns the center of U-face 90degrees counter clockwise. How do you solve corners before doing the centers?
Make the number of Y-perms dividable by 4? Should not be a problem to add 2 Y-perms in case you get 2, 6 or 10.
What if you have an odd number of Y-perms? Make it times 4 again and treat as regular parity?


Peedu


----------



## aronpm (Dec 29, 2010)

peedu said:


> As I see from the video you are using a popular Y-perm for the corners. I really did not analyze the video to find the answer, but my question is:
> Y-perm turns the center of U-face 90degrees counter clockwise. How do you solve corners before doing the centers?
> Make the number of Y-perms dividable by 4? Should not be a problem to add 2 Y-perms in case you get 2, 6 or 10.
> What if you have an odd number of Y-perms? Make it times 4 again and treat as regular parity?
> ...


 You can just AUF before execution centers to fix them, and then AUF back afterwards to solve wings.


----------



## peedu (Dec 29, 2010)

aronpm said:


> You can just AUF before execution centers to fix them, and then AUF back afterwards to solve wings.


 
Thank you!
This was the last piece of information I needed. I'll grab my 5x5 in the evening and start BLD.

Peedu - officially the slowest 4x4 BLD solver (1 and only success and that was on the competition)


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 29, 2010)

5x5 blindfolded - 47:17.7 
Memorization: 35:40
Execution: 11:37

Third scramble weekly competition 52. Nice scramble if you ask me .
I'm timing my attempts using the iPod Touch stopwatch, so I don't have the milliseconds.

I love doing this! 2/4 success rate. I'm doing 1 attempt/day at the moment.
I might get really hooked on this assuming my success rate will stay this good.
The attempt felt really safe! 

BLD ftw.


----------



## AvidCuber (Dec 29, 2010)

Yes said:


> 5x5 blindfolded - 47:17.7
> Memorization: 35:40
> Execution: 11:37
> 
> ...


 Congrats! I've been wanting to learn BLD for awhile now and your success video really motivated me.


----------



## JasonK (Dec 30, 2010)

YAY!!!! Been working on blind on and off for a few months but only started doing full attempts a few days ago:
1. 3-cycle of edges and two edges flipped
2. Edges complete fail
3. Edges complete fail
4. Knew it wasn't going to work cause I worked out that I had parity on edges but not corners :confused:
5. Epic fail
6. Epic fail
7. SUCCESS!!! 

I use Old Pochmann for corners and M2 for edges, and the success was actually a really annoying scramble. Weird memo, parity, lots of flipped edges. Looking forward to getting more successes


----------



## porkynator (Dec 30, 2010)

1:57.94 (47.xx memo) I finally feel alright with letters for edges and visual for corners


----------



## Slash (Dec 30, 2010)

5x5 blindfolded in 15:44.06
Some might consider this lucky: one corner and two edges were permuted but had wrong orientation. 7 + and 4 x centers were solved.
10:10.xy memo, ~5:30 exec that is quite good for me
Accomplished at least something in this year (I mean good time for 5x5 blind...) because I'm not sure if I can try another 9 cubes multi


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 30, 2010)

5x5 blindfolded - 40:42.3
Let's see for how long I can commit doing 1 attempt/day. This is so fun!

Memorization: 29:04.4 (nice - first sub-30)
Execution: 11:37.9 (exactly the same as in my previous attempt )

I feel I can get alot faster at memo, at the moment I'm just making sure I get a success.
The scramble that I used was the first one of the Christmas Competition 2010.

Of all my 5 attempts that I've ever done, none had corner/midge parity 

5x5x5 BLD is win.


----------



## Slash (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes said:


> 5x5x5 BLD is win.


 
+1

oh, and congratz


----------



## hkne95 (Dec 30, 2010)

today i tried edges and corners seperate, both was success 
tomorrow ill try a full blindsolve


----------



## Tomas1988 (Dec 31, 2010)

3x3 bld avg of 5: 1:04.61



Spoiler



1.	1:01.59	L' F' R' D U2 B' F U B2 F U2 L2 F U' R' F2 D2 R' B' R' B F2 L R2 U
2.	1:07.25	D B' D' U' B F' L B2 D' U F' D' R' F2 L' R D F' R' D2 B2 F' L' R F
3.	1:04.98	D U2 B R2 B2 D' R2 B' F D2 F' D2 R B' D2 U' L' B2 L2 R U F R2 D2 L2
4.	1:14.70	L' R' U' B F2 U2 B' L D' U2 B U2 B2 F L' R2 F' U2 R2 D F' L2 D2 F' D2
5.	57.63	B' F2 R2 U' B2 L2 R' U2 F2 R U' R2 U F' D' U' R' D2 F L' R F R2 F' D2




Video here
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-T5Wzd8220


----------



## Tyjet66 (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm working on learning Old Pochmann, I'm going to get edges down and be completely comfortable before I move onto the corners. Yesterday, I could only manage 2 edges, today, I not only mastered 3, but 4! It's a great feeling being able to do this; I can't wait until I can manage full solves.

EDIT: I now have 5 edges down!


----------



## Keroma12 (Dec 31, 2010)

3:20.41  only 6 seconds off PB, which was slightly lucky. This had 1 edge solved I think.

Edit: turns out to be second ever average of 5

Average: 5:12.62
Standard Deviation: 1:24.15 (lol)
1.	(3:20.41)
2.	7:41.98 - messed up memo soooo badly, had to restart at 2:00 with different location for memo
3.	3:26.79
4.	(DNF [3:40.66]) - 2 flipped edges
5.	4:29.10

Edit: New PB: 3:09.80  First weekly scramble.


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 31, 2010)

new 3BLD PB of 2:07.50
2 edges were already solved


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 1, 2011)

54.65 R' D F L' D2 L' F L2 F U' D' B2 L2 D F B2 D' B L2 R2 B2 R2 B F' R


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 1, 2011)

Nice job, Zane!

I thought it'd be fun to write down my BLD goals for the new year:
- sub-40 3x3 solve (lucky or not)
- sub-10 4x4 (on stackmat) I'm sure I'll get this one soon, but that's my goal for now
- sub-20 5x5
- learn and switch to BH corners

In competition:
- sub-1 3x3
- sub-10 4x4
- sub-30 5x5
- 4/4 multi BLD


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 1, 2011)

Yes said:


> Nice job, Zane!
> 
> I thought it'd be fun to write down my BLD goals for the new year:
> - sub-40 3x3 solve (lucky or not)
> ...


 
You should aim higher 
You will get really good at bld if you keep practising. I did 4bld just before the New Year last time around, and could only do 2/2 multi in 16 minutes. So my aims were like 6/6 multi and sub10 4bld. Clearly those were far too easy


----------



## aronpm (Jan 1, 2011)

Yes said:


> I thought it'd be fun to write down my BLD goals for the new year:


 
My goals:
- sub-30 3bld (non lucky)
- sub-3 4bld
- sub-8 5bld
- sub-60 7bld (such a big gap there, lol)
- finish learning all the edge cycles

In competition:
- sub-40 3bld
- sub-4 4bld
- sub-10 5bld
- 16/16 (or more) multi BLD

hehe, those competition goals seem a bit hard


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 1, 2011)

aronpm said:


> My goals:
> - sub-60 7bld (such a big gap there, lol)


 
That's just silly. With your skills, I'd guess it will take you 3 or 4 tries at most, with no practice in between, to get sub-60, and you might get lucky and get it first try. Sub-60 is easy, even for me. Sub-45 is at least something of a challenge.  (I bet even sub-30 isn't all that hard for you.)

As for the rest of your goals, what can I say, you're simply amazing.


----------



## Slash (Jan 1, 2011)

My goals:
sub-1 3x3 in competiton
sub-5 4x4 (and NR in competition so sub7)
sub-15 5x5 in competiton
6x6
7x7
10+ multi in competition (but at least 9 in sub-Pitzu)


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 1, 2011)

4 minute some accomplishment last night while drunk. For some reason my roman room images were so clear-though concentrating to make the images was tough.
My goals
Sub2 3x3x3 BLD in comp
Successful multi attempt in comp (I think only nationals will have that and I don't know how good I'll be)
Successful 4x4x4 in comp
Perhaps successful 5x5x5..it's same logic as 4x4x4..but yeah


----------



## riffz (Jan 1, 2011)

My goals:

Average around 1 minute for 3BLD
Actually practice 4x4 and 5x5 BLD


----------



## Kynit (Jan 1, 2011)

Oh, why not?

3x3 sub 2:30 or maybe 2:00?
4x4 BLD solve... but I need a 4x4 first! 
5x5 BLD solve?
Actually learn BH corners


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 1, 2011)

My goal:
Decide whether I actually like bld, and if I do, practise a bit more seriously


----------



## Slash (Jan 1, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> My goal:
> Decide whether I actually like bld, and if I do, practise a bit more seriously


 
let me help you decide: you do like it and you're so good at it that you should practise (and not forget any M2 moves)


----------



## Keroma12 (Jan 1, 2011)

Alright, some goals (at home/in competition):
3x3 - sub2:30/sub3:30
4x4 - sub20/sub25
5x5 - sub60/success
multi - 5/3

Only been to one competition so far, back when I was averaging 40 sec on 3x3 (sighted) lol


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 2, 2011)

First ever attempt at multi, and I succeeded! I stopped the timer at 32:40.78 though I was talking for like 20 seconds before I stopped it. Woops.
2/2. Triple checked my memo. Also didn't help I am sleep deprived. I only have 2 rooms setup and I had to squeeze everything in.

Could have been much faster. Was distracted. Caught at least 2 mistakes and I feel good about me being able to recall a memo which as you see in the video I was having trouble with
As I pick up the first cube I started doing edges-though my memo was supposed to be for corners. Caught that. And at 6:30 I begin having trouble with the first memo thing I had for edges. Forced through that.

At 7:40 I thought I knew my memo. Was 90% sure on it.
[youtube]v=hJdqymot1do[/youtube]


----------



## Kynit (Jan 2, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> First ever attempt at multi, and I succeeded!


 
Wow! You're improving a lot faster than I am! (probably due to my lack of practice) I find multi very difficult, but nothing seems to stop you


----------



## HelpCube (Jan 2, 2011)

Solved all edges BLD and got 2 corners solved for me. 2nd time ive gotten all edges. I have no idea what to do for corners, I can't figure anything out that doesn't involve memorizing numbers or letters, as I cant memorize that stuff. Can anyone help?


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 2, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> Solved all edges BLD and got 2 corners solved for me. 2nd time ive gotten all edges. I have no idea what to do for corners, I can't figure anything out that doesn't involve memorizing numbers or letters, as I cant memorize that stuff. Can anyone help?


 You can't memorize numbers and letters...? Sounds unlikely to me. But if you actually can't do it at all, then just do visual memo. How are you doing edge memo?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 2, 2011)

Kynit said:


> Wow! You're improving a lot faster than I am! (probably due to my lack of practice) I find multi very difficult, but nothing seems to stop you


 
With roman rooms, I think as long as I have enough rooms I'm good. I found this attempt semi hard due to the fact I had to squeeze my memo. I have only 2 rooms prepared at the moment.

Could have easily been sub20..I kinda goofed off on skype and what not 

I thought I'd give multi a try out. It's not that bad. You should too! I expect once I finish my letter pair image list that I can do faster solves and more of them!


----------



## Kynit (Jan 2, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> I thought I'd give multi a try out. It's not that bad. You should too! I expect once I finish my letter pair image list that I can do faster solves and more of them!


 
I have given multi a try... actually, two! My memo is a bit too unstructured, I guess; I always forget what image goes where in my journey. My best was one almost solved cube out of two 

I should probably give letter pairs a try. Right now I just improvise words for two letters at a time.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 2, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> With roman rooms, I think as long as I have enough rooms I'm good. I found this attempt semi hard due to the fact I had to squeeze my memo. I have only 2 rooms prepared at the moment.
> 
> Could have easily been sub20..I kinda goofed off on skype and what not
> 
> I thought I'd give multi a try out. It's not that bad. You should too! I expect once I finish my letter pair image list that I can do faster solves and more of them!


If you don't have enough rooms just make more up as you go along. I never prepare journeys or anything for multi - I just make them up as I go. Just made up 2 more during my 15 cube attempt, and they worked nicely


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 2, 2011)

Kynit said:


> I have given multi a try... actually, two! My memo is a bit too unstructured, I guess; I always forget what image goes where in my journey. My best was one almost solved cube out of two
> 
> I should probably give letter pairs a try. Right now I just improvise words for two letters at a time.



That's why I like roman rooms. You just go through the rooms locations and recall the images. So easy!

I had an awkward moment in that above multi. Well actually two

In one room I had (on a bed (I use my room/Erics room for my rooms)) my first cube being Magikarp (M) ripping apart the triforce (T)

Second room I had the triforce hanging magikarp (killing). I didn't get them screwed up but yeah.

I also had to reuse images since I only have 24 images and I just combine them with another letter for each location in my room

I can't wait for letter pairs. A possible 2 cubes per room! Ah..just need to work on speed then..
Here's my list so far. Been working on it a lot today


Spoiler



AB	anthony brooks
AC	Airconditioning (unit)
AD	
AE	American Eagle
AF	
AG	agony
AH	air hockey
AI	Artificial Intelligence
AJ	
AK	AK-47
AL	alien
AM	ammunition
AN	ant
AO	
AP	Adrian Peterson (RB)
AQ	aquarium
AR	arrow
AS	astronaut
AT	Atlas
AU	automobile
AV	
AW	A&W root beer
AX	axe
BA	bagel
BC	bicycle
BD	bed
BE	belt
BF	bonfire
BG	
BH	bee hive
BI	billiards
BJ	blow job
BK	burger king
BL	bell
BM	bomb
BN	bone
BO	Body Odor
BP	backpack
BQ	barbeque
BR	bear
BS	Bull ****
BT	
BU	bus
BV	beaver
BW	bowling
BX	boxer
CA	camera
CB	cab
CD	Compact Disc
CE	
CF	coffee
CG	cog
CH	Chris Hardwick
CI	city
CJ	
CK	cake
CL	clown
CM	
CN	cone
CO	
CP	cop
CQ	
CR	cross
CS	
CT	
CU	cup
CV	
CW	cow
CX	
DA	
DB	
DC	
DE	dentist
DF	
DG	dog
DH	dough
DI	
DJ	DJ (parties)
DK	duck
DL	doll
DM	
DN	
DO	
DP	
DQ	disqualified
DR	dragon
DS	Nintendo (DS)
DT	
DU	
DV	Darth Vader
DW	
DX	
EA	eagle
EB	
EC	
ED	
EF	
EG	egg
EH	Edward Hicks
EI	
EJ	
EK	
EL	elf
EM	Eminem
EN	
EO	
EP	
EQ	
ER	Emergency Room
ES	
ET	Extra Terrestrial
EU	
EV	
EW	
EX	excalibur
FA	Fat Albert
FB	football
FC	
FD	food
FE	
FG	fag
FH	
FI	
FJ	
FK	fork
FL	flour
FM	foam
FN	
FO	fossil
FP	
FQ	
FR	fridge
FS	
FT	
FU	fugitive
FV	
FW	flower
FX	fox
GA	gargoyle
GB	Ghost Busters
GC	
GD	Godzilla
GE	
GF	giraffe
GH	ghost
GI	
GJ	
GK	
GL	globe
GM	Golum
GN	
GO	gold
GP	grapes
GQ	
GR	
GS	
GT	goat
GU	
GV	gravel
GW	
GX	
HA	harpoon
HB	hobo
HC	
HD	
HE	
HF	
HG	hermione granger
HI	hippo
HJ	
HK	Honk Kong
HL	Hughe Lauri 
HM	hummer
HN	honey
HO	hose
HP	Harry Potter
HQ	
HR	
HS	
HT	
HU	hunter
HV	Heaven
HW	Home Work
HX	
IA	
IB	
IC	
ID	Identification
IE	Internet Explorer
IF	
IG	igloo
IH	Incredible Hulk
IJ	
IK	
IL	
IM	
IN	
IO	
IP	Ipod
IQ	
IR	
IS	ice skates
IT	
IU	
IV	
IW	
IX	
JA	jar
JB	jukebox
JC	John Carrol (school)
JD	
JE	
JF	Joe flacco
JG	jigaloo
JH	Janet Hicks
JI	
JK	
JL	
JM	
JN	
JO	
JP	
JQ	
JR	Jar
JS	Jerry Springer
JT	jet
JU	jungle
JV	
JW	
JX	
KA	kangaroo
KB	keyboard
KC	
KD	
KE	ketchup
KF	
KG	Kong (King Kong)
KH	
KI	kite
KJ	kirjava
KL	
KM	
KN	knight
KO	
KP	
KQ	
KR	kryptonite
KS	
KT	
KU	
KV	
KW	killer whale
KX	
LA	lamp
LB	
LC	locust
LD	lead
LE	leopard
LF	leaf
LG	
LH	Light House
LI	
LJ	
LK	
LM	lamb
LN	lantern
LO	
LP	
LQ	
LR	
LS	Luke Skywalker
LT	lottery
LU	
LV	lava
LW	Lil Wayne
LX	
MA	
MB	
MC	Mortal Combat
MD	mountain dew
ME	
MF	
MG	magnet
MH	Mike Hughey
MI	
MJ	Mary Jane (spider man)
MK	monkey
ML	Mona Lisa
MN	
MO	
MP	mop
MQ	
MR	
MS	microsoft
MT	
MU	mule
MV	Minivan
MW	
MX	
NA	
NB	
NC	
ND	
NE	
NF	
NG	
NH	north harford
NI	
NJ	
NK	
NL	
NM	Necromancer
NO	
NP	
NQ	
NR	
NS	nest
NT	net
NU	nuclear
NV	navy
NW	
NX	
OA	oatmeal
OB	
OC	octopus
OD	
OE	
OF	
OG	ogre
OH	
OI	oil
OJ	OrangeJuice
OK	
OL	olive
OM	
ON	onion
OP	opera
OQ	
OR	
OS	ostrich
OT	
OU	
OV	oven
OW	owl
OX	ox(animal thingy)
PA	
PB	polar bear
PC	peacock
PD	panda
PE	
PF 
PG	penguin
PH	pharoah
PI	pie
PJ	
PK	
PL	
PM	
PN	
PO	
PQ	
PR	Predator
PS	playstation
PT	powerthirst
PU	
PV	
PW	
PX	
QA	
QB	quarterback
QC	
QD	Quidditch
QE	
QF	
QG	
QH	
QI	
QJ	
QK	
QL	
QM	
QN	
QO	
QP	Quarter Pounder
QR	
QS	quicksand
QT	
QU	
QV	
QW	
QX	
RA	
RB	
RC	Rubik's Cube
RD	Rubber Duckie
RE	
RF	Referee
RG	
RH	Rowe hessler
RI	Rhino
RJ	
RK	rake
RL	
RM	
RN	
RO	
RP	
RQ	
RS	
RT	
RU	
RV	
RW	ron weasly
RX	
SA	saw
SB	
SC	scythe
SD	
SE	
SF	San Francisco
SG	Stargate
SH	
SI	
SJ	Slim Jim
SK	skeleton
SL	seal
SM	Smoky the Bear
SN	Sonic the Hedgehog
SO	sofa
SP	spaghetti
SQ	squirrel
SR	
ST	
SU	
SV	
SW	swatter
SX	saxophone
TA	tank
TB	tub
TC	
TD	toad
TE	tent
TF	
TG	tiger
TH	
TI	tire
TJ	
TK	truck
TL	turtle
TM	
TN	
TO	tomb
TP	Toilet Paper
TQ	
TR	tree
TS	
TU	
TV	televison
TW	Towel 
TX	Tex(cowboy)
UA	United Airlines
UB	U-boat
UC	Unicorn
UD	
UE	
UF	UFO
UG	Ugly
UH	
UI	unicyclist
UJ	Jorome Eugene Morrow (GATTACA)
UK	United Kingdom
UL	
UM	umbrella
UN	Uno (card game)
UO	
UP	
UQ	
UR	urine
US	United States
UT	
UV	
UW	Under Water
UX	
VA	
VB	volleyball
VC	vacuum
VD	video
VE	
VF	Venus Flytrap
VG	Virgin
VH	
VI	visor
VJ	
VK	viking
VL	
VM	
VN	Venom
VO	volcano
VP	vampire
VQ	ventriloquist
VR	Virtual Reality
VS	vase
VT	vault
VU	vulture
VW	Volkswagon
VX	vortex
WA	water
WB	web
WC	witch
WD	weed
WE	
WF	
WG	wig
WH	whip
WI	wine
WJ	
WK	
WL	wall
WM	Wal-mart
WN	window
WO	wolf (werewolf)
WP	weapons
WQ	
WR	wizard
WS	walrus
WT	Water Tower
WU	
WV	weaver
WX	wax
XA	xavior
XB	
XC	
XD	
XE	
XF	
XG	
XH	
XI	
XJ	
XK	
XL	
XM	
XN	
XO	
XP	
XQ	
XR	
XS	
XT	
XU	
XV	
XW



@Daniel, never thought about that. I wouldn't really feel safe about doing that though.


----------



## HelpCube (Jan 2, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> You can't memorize numbers and letters...? Sounds unlikely to me. But if you actually can't do it at all, then just do visual memo. How are you doing edge memo?


 
im doing edges with journey. super duper easy for me, i could probably recall most of the solve even though it was a day or two ago. Im not sure how well that would work with corners. Ive tried visual, but i cant quite seem to get it.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 2, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> im doing edges with journey. super duper easy for me, i could probably recall most of the solve even though it was a day or two ago. Im not sure how well that would work with corners. Ive tried visual, but i cant quite seem to get it.


So...maybe do corners with journey too? If you can remember it a day later then you're memoing stuff far too well for 3bld. Just memo it in half the time and get on with the solve, and see whether you can still remember it all.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 2, 2011)

57.42 F B' R' L2 U' R' B' R B2 U' B' F' R2 F2 L' D2 R' D' U B U' B2 U2 L2 R2 
40.63 D2 L2 U2 F' R2 D B' U2 D' B R' U' L2 U D' L B2 D' B' R D2 U F2 U2 F2 (Lol 4 corners solved, Aron got 28.)
50.14 B U2 R F L2 U' F D F' U2 L2 F' L' R' B' D2 R L D2 R' L2 U B' U F
50.47 B2 L' D2 F' D' F L2 U L' F R L F R' D2 U2 R2 L D' U' R2 F D' R2 B2 
59.94 F' D R' F2 R L2 D2 R U L' R' B' L D L' D2 L' F U R F U2 R' F B2 
54.09 F D' F' L' B' D2 U2 B2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 B' L2 F2 L U2 L U' L' B2 U R' L2 

I've edited this post so much today.  
This is so weird getting all these sub-1s today, before today I had only gotten 2.


----------



## hkne95 (Jan 2, 2011)

OMG 3x3 BLD in 7:43.93, this is my first success 
EDIT: New PB 5:40.75


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 2, 2011)

*5x5x5 BLD in 30:00.9*

I don't know if this is a failure or an accomplishment 
If I hadn't checked if the cube was solved before stopping the timer, it would have been sub-30! 

Memorization: 19:58
Execution: 10:02

Second scramble of the weekly competition 2011-1. Let's see if I can get a 3/3 for 5x5 this week.

Weekly competition SPOILER ALERT


Spoiler



6 +centers, 6 -centers and 1 midge solved.



Oh well, even though it would have been cool to get a sub-30 as my first sub-40 but it's still a PB by 10:41 

For some reason I am a lot more confident and accurate with 5x5 than with 4x4 :confused:... My first two 4x4 BLD in this week's competition have been DNF and slow .
I enjoy 5x5 BLD alot more than 4x4 BLD.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 2, 2011)

My accomplishment is I'm about to attempt a 4BLD now because I've been so lazy lately. Shall edit here if it's a success, shall post in failure thread of otherwise =p


----------



## Neo63 (Jan 2, 2011)

Successfully solved all edges of a 3x3 blindfolded. First success ever! Used visual memo since I'm too lazy to use letter memo.

Time to learn corners.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 2, 2011)

Yes said:


> For some reason I am a lot more confident and accurate with 5x5 than with 4x4 :confused:... My first two 4x4 BLD in this week's competition have been DNF and slow .
> I enjoy 5x5 BLD alot more than 4x4 BLD.


 
It's nice to know there's finally someone else with that affliction. That's me too. My statistics show that I am better at 4x4x4 BLD than 5x5x5 BLD, but probably not as much so as should be the case. And I definitely enjoy 5x5x5 BLD more than 4x4x4 BLD.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 3, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> 57.42 F B' R' L2 U' R' B' R B2 U' B' F' R2 F2 L' D2 R' D' U B U' B2 U2 L2 R2
> 40.63 D2 L2 U2 F' R2 D B' U2 D' B R' U' L2 U D' L B2 D' B' R D2 U F2 U2 F2 (Lol 4 corners solved, Aron got 28.)
> 50.14 B U2 R F L2 U' F D F' U2 L2 F' L' R' B' D2 R L D2 R' L2 U B' U F
> 50.47 B2 L' D2 F' D' F L2 U L' F R L F R' D2 U2 R2 L D' U' R2 F D' R2 B2
> ...


 
I thought it was an average for a second 
Awesome job.


----------



## minime12358 (Jan 3, 2011)

Against everyone else's times, this seems pitiful, but i finally got my first 2 blindsolves at the beggining of winter break. I only timed one of them though.
692.42 L R' D2 R2 U F U' D2 R2 F2 B L B L F R B2 R2 F R U F2 L' R' B 

Havent gotten a sub 10 yet, but im working on getting my memo time down, it takes me like 90% of the time to mem, execution is pretty smooth.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jan 3, 2011)

4x4: f r2 L' u2 r U' u F' R f D' R2 f2 u R' D2 r2 D2 u' F' f' u2 F2 B u B u R' D2 u' R U' L2 r' B' F2 D' u B' U' 10:26
My first 4x4 success since I started re-learning my letter pairs. There were two easy wing 3-cycles that I memorized visually and didn't use my buffer.

This could have been 10 seconds faster easily. After I did corners, I jiggled the mouse to make sure that my screen didn't turn off. Just as I did that, the CD I was burning finished, and the software played a little 5-second song to announce its completion. It took me at least 5 seconds to recover from that.

I think it was like 5:00 or 5:30 memo, not my best, but reasonably good. I'm confused as to why it takes me 22-24 minutes to do a 5x5 attempt now...it's only + centers and midges more, that shouldn't take that much longer.

I should be on a stackmat soon!


----------



## Tyjet66 (Jan 3, 2011)

I just managed to solve 9 edges! Today, I've usually only been capable of 6-7.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 3, 2011)

Tim Reynolds said:


> 4x4: f r2 L' u2 r U' u F' R f D' R2 f2 u R' D2 r2 D2 u' F' f' u2 F2 B u B u R' D2 u' R U' L2 r' B' F2 D' u B' U' 10:26
> My first 4x4 success since I started re-learning my letter pairs. There were two easy wing 3-cycles that I memorized visually and didn't use my buffer.


 
Tim, that's awesome! Did you know letter pairs from before, but you're now strengthening them? Or did you change some or many of them? Congrats on the nice solve!


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jan 3, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Tim, that's awesome! Did you know letter pairs from before, but you're now strengthening them? Or did you change some or many of them? Congrats on the nice solve!


 
Thanks! I made my letter pair list in late 2007, and learned most of them then (A_ through T_, never got around to learning U_ through X_). I did a ton of big cubes blind the summer of 2008, then stopped when I came to MIT in August and have done very few attempts since then. So I pretty much forgot my letter pairs. I'm not sure if you've been reading the failures thread, but I've done a few 5x5 attempts recently, and for all of those I was coming up with letter pairs on the fly (and doing visual edge memo, but that's another story...), so it would take me roughly 3 minutes to read x centers or + centers. After my first success, I went back to my list and memorized them again (incidentally, I still haven't learned the last 4 letters), so if I don't mess up I can read x centers in about 1:30-2:00, and a bit longer for wings (probably 2:00+).

One other change I made was coming up with new routes. Until recently I was always using the same 2 routes for 4x4, and one extra for 5x5 if I felt like using letter pairs. I made 10 more that are at MIT, and when I use a route that I haven't used much my memo goes a lot easier.

I'm really excited for UIUC...hopefully big cubes blind go from being a tentative event to a definite event and I can try this out for real.


----------



## Keroma12 (Jan 3, 2011)

24:23.15 on 4x4, memo ~10:15. Weekly competition, 2nd scramble. Very happy. Will try a 5x5 tomorrow if I can find the time.

I'm still going fairly slow on memo, not rushing at all. Might try to go a lot faster on the 3rd weekly.


----------



## Tyjet66 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hell yea! I did a random scramble, solved the corners normally. Memorized 10 edge switches, 1 edge already solved, all 1 cycle. I successfully did it!!! I'll get some more practice in and I'll start learning how to do the corners. I was planning on getting my first successful full solve by 1/16, perhaps it will be sooner. (God I hope!)

EDIT: This was like ten minutes ago, and I can still recall the tap sequence perfectly. The weird thing is, I usually can't remember it for two minutes.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 3, 2011)

31.79

87 turns / ~20 seconds = ~4.3 TPS


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 3, 2011)

aronpm said:


> 31.79
> 
> 87 turns / ~20 seconds = ~4.3 TPS


As I said... CRAZY CRAZY CRAZY.
And 87 turns wat.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 3, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> As I said... CRAZY CRAZY CRAZY.
> And 87 turns wat.


 
If I did the comms for those cases, it would have been 72 moves, I think. At 4.3 tps that would be ~17 seconds execution, so ~28


----------



## porkynator (Jan 3, 2011)

new pb: 1:41.57, 11 seconds better than the former 

D U' B2 U2 D F L B2 L2 R' U' L' R2 F' L' F B' U' L2 D' R L2 D2 B R' 

nothing special, besides 2 corners skip


----------



## hkne95 (Jan 3, 2011)

4:42.91 3x3 BLD 
was my 5th success i guess


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 4, 2011)

*7/7 21:08* [12:32] Just practising the locations and memo methods for cubes 9-15 in a proper multi attempt, as I just made most of them up last time. I went a bit faster than I would in a real 15 cube attempt, which probably wasn't the best practise ever, but meh, my 7/7 is 20 seconds slower than my 4/4 pb now


----------



## Tyjet66 (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm still taking my sweet-ass time learning and perfecting Old Pochmann before going for full solves. Solving all edges is now easy for me, and I can tell that memorization is getting quite fast. The down side, I has just learned how to do corners, and they are kicking my ass... My goal is still to have a complete solve by 1/16.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 4, 2011)

Finally did it. 4BLD.

12:01.94(6:21.70)

This feels good


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 4, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> Finally did it. 4BLD.
> 
> 12:01.94(6:21.70)
> 
> This feels good


 
That's great , awesome stuff. I thought it would be very soon judging by your recent attempts.


----------



## Faz (Jan 4, 2011)

2/2 in 2:35


----------



## oyyq99999 (Jan 4, 2011)

8:27.21 4BLD, my 4th sub-10 solve, and memo was about 4:xx, I didn't notice that.
I hope I can get sub-8 soon.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 5, 2011)

2/2 3:51.40


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 5, 2011)

Yes said:


> 2/2 3:51.40


 Now do a fast 4/4


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 5, 2011)

kinch2002: but multi is boring 

4x4 BLD: 9:28.34 DNF on stackmat.
My first ever sub-10 attempt. I still have to rush through memo to memorize this quickly (~5 min).
off by 2 twisted corners and 5 wings.
Get ready to yell at me, people


----------



## Toad (Jan 5, 2011)

AAARAAAAARAARRRRARARAAAAGGAHRRRHHAAHAHAAARAHARH

Why are we yelling? :S


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 5, 2011)

Yes said:


> kinch2002: but multi is boring
> 
> 4x4 BLD: 9:28.34 DNF on stackmat.
> My first ever sub-10 attempt. I still have to rush through memo to memorize this quickly (~5 min).
> ...


Multi is better than bigcubebld imo (atm anyway)
My 4/4 pb is 20:43 and my 7/7 is 21:08


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 5, 2011)

Yes said:


> Get ready to yell at me, people


 


randomtoad said:


> AAARAAAAARAARRRRARARAAAAGGAHRRRHHAAHAHAAARAHARH
> 
> Why are we yelling? :S


 
ST....

I'm ready!


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm getting much much better. Full visual. M2 and Old Pochmann.

number of times: 5/5
best time: 1:51.84
worst time: 2:18.12

current avg5: 2:05.35 (σ = 8.91)
best avg5: 2:05.35 (σ = 8.91)

session avg: 2:05.35 (σ = 8.91)
session mean: 2:05.20

1. 1:51.84 D R' U' R2 D F U' F' B' D2 L2 D' R B2 L2 R B' F' D' U F U' F D L 

Session average: 2:05.35
1. (1:51.84) D R' U' R2 D F U' F' B' D2 L2 D' R B2 L2 R B' F' D' U F U' F D L 
2. (2:18.12) L' U' F D' F2 D F' U B L F2 L2 U B2 U B2 D L2 F' R U F' B2 L' F' 
3. 2:12.66 R2 D U2 F D B' U' R' L2 B D2 B' L' B2 U' D' R L2 B U2 L' F D R F' 
4. 2:10.58 L' R' B' L2 D L2 D L' U2 D2 F' B2 R D2 B F' D L F R' B2 R2 U F B' 
5. 1:52.81 R' F' U L2 F D L2 R' U2 B F L' U R' F' D' U F' R F2 U' R2 L' U' D'


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jan 5, 2011)

9:45.54 for 4x4 bld in weekly competition. First sub-10  Approximately 4:30 memo...I'm having a much easier time of just reading the cycles and remembering them, rather than having to read them multiple times and commit them to memory. I'm also getting better at forgetting them quickly, I can only remember bits and pieces of the centers. If you haven't done it yet, don't read below.



Spoiler



I was petrified as I was taking off my blindfold, because I realized I had done a 19-cycle and a 3-cycle of wings, and had never accounted for the 2 other wings--they could very well have been swapped for all I knew (thinking back, I had accounted for one of them because I had first memo-ed the 3-cycle as a 4-cycle, then caught my mistake as one was solved. But I thought I was missing 3 or 4 wings, since I'm not so good at counting). I also knew my last wing image was a bunch of cooks (CX) who were nude (ND) and attacking a fireman (FM), but I couldn't remember if it was CXNDFM or NDCXFM. I figured it out because I would remember D and C being in order, because they're right next to each other, but I've resolved to always have adjectives refer to the thing following them, just to make my life easier. Actually I think that's my only adjective image, maybe I should get rid of it...


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 5, 2011)

Tim Reynolds said:


> 9:45.54 for 4x4 bld in weekly competition. *First sub-10*


 
Stackmat!!!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 5, 2011)

Tim Reynolds said:


> 9:45.54 for 4x4 bld in weekly competition. First sub-10


 
Stackmat!!!

Way to go, Tim! I hope there really is time for big cubes BLD at UIUC so you can do it there.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 5, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> 2/2 in 2:35


You already did a 2:17  But nice job.


----------



## Kynit (Jan 5, 2011)

1 almost success last night (messed up last edge exec) and 2 successes today! Both were done in school, which I think is a first for me; I usually can't cope with the distractions. 1 cube has gotten very easy to memo


----------



## Tyjet66 (Jan 6, 2011)

Alright, I'm more than comfortable doing all edges, and today, I've been able to do all the corners. A little bit more practice, figure out the parity fix, and I'll be ready for full attempts!


----------



## Tyjet66 (Jan 7, 2011)

YES!!!! First full BLD solve!!! 11:42.74, roughly 3 minutes faster than all of my other attempts. 1 cycle for edges, 3 cycles for corners, and parity fix. On my third to last corner switch, my set up move was R D' R and for the life of my I couldn't remember that, I did the set up, Y-perm, R, R' Y-perm, attempted to undo set up move (failed) undid my failed undo, Y-perm, undid set up. I was so scared that I failed right there.

Ahh... this is like the best feeling in the world! I think I'm going to enjoy the BLD solving world! I did record this, awesome reaction if I do say so myself, I kinda freaked out and almost knocked my laptop over. I'll be uploading the video to Youtube shortly.

EDIT: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Twdm2nDKExE


----------



## Truncator (Jan 7, 2011)

Congratulations, that's awesome


----------



## LuKaS2o1o (Jan 7, 2011)

Succeeded on doing my 2x2x2 BLD after 2 days of my initiation on BLD!!! Im really slow, 19:10, but that will go down pretty fast, i think..


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 8, 2011)

B' F D2 L D U2 R' D' R L' D2 F2 L' D2 B R' D F2 U' R2 U2 D R F2 L'

2:42.86 PB

Still Old pochmann..I'm afraid to use M2 in real solves still.


----------



## Kynit (Jan 8, 2011)

Think about it. Compare the time it takes to do a T perm to the time it takes to do M2. It's a lot faster.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 8, 2011)

43.72 D2 F' R F2 D2 F D2 B L' D R2 D' F2 R F U' L R' F B' U' R B R' U2

1 edge solved and 1 twisted corner.


----------



## Tomas1988 (Jan 9, 2011)

6/6 in 38 min

Video here


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 9, 2011)

9:55.97 4x4 BLD DNF
Its an accomplishment because the memo was around 4:25 and its my first ever sub 10 attempt 
2 centers switched >_>


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 9, 2011)

35.74 L2 B' F2 U F' L' F2 D2 F2 U L D B' L D' L2 U2 B' F' D2 F' L2 R2 F2 R' 

4th lucky sub-40. This is my fastest ever  Could've been slightly faster cos I had to partially undo the last edge cycle

Edit: Average of 5: 56.43
1. (45.65) B U F' B2 R' D2 U2 B2 R' D B' L D2 F' B2 R' F' U2 B2 R U' B' L2 R U 
2. (DNF) U' B R' L2 B2 F2 U2 L F2 U' L' F2 L' B R L2 U2 R L2 F' U' F2 L R' F' 
3. 57.05 U' D L F D2 B' D R2 B R2 F2 D' U' B' L' U' F2 D R' B F L B' F2 L 
4. 56.25 D F L R2 F2 B U B' L2 F' B2 L2 R2 F2 R U' F D B F R2 U2 B' R2 U' 
5. 55.99 D L' F' B2 U F2 L2 D2 L R D2 B' R2 F2 U2 F' B2 L' R U' B2 F D2 F' B2


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 9, 2011)

9:16.78 4x4 BLD 
8 pieces solved (all centers), so non-lucky.
Fastest attempt ever, I think memo was sub-5!
Previous PB was 11:20 (but lucky).
YELL AT ME!


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 9, 2011)

VIDEO!

NOT THIS SOLVE, THE ONE WITH THE POP!


----------



## Toad (Jan 9, 2011)

STAAAAACKMAAAAAAAAAT timer!!!!!111


----------



## Slash (Jan 9, 2011)

SMACK THAT!!!!
or STACKMAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 9, 2011)

Toad said:


> STAAAAACKMAAAAAAAAAT timer!!!!!111


 
Haha I like this 

And @Cornelius: STACKMAT!!  :tu


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Jan 9, 2011)

YEEEEEES!
I just did 16/16 in 55 minutes.
First try, BAAAM!
I will upload the video now...

Dennis


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 9, 2011)

Dennis is back!


----------



## Julian (Jan 9, 2011)

Assigning each sticker a letter was the best BLD decision I ever made. Did edges BLD for the first time ever 

Memo:



Spoiler



DE (dead)
AS (a**)
PC (PC)
QB
JG (jog)
M


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Jan 9, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Dennis is back!


 
YEAH

Watch the video.
Its almost uploaded.
Maybe in 15 mins

EDIT:Its uploaded

Dennis


----------



## Truncator (Jan 10, 2011)

4:15.01 3bld success. Probably my third success ever, but the first in a very long time.
L' F2 D L2 F' R2 D2 R2 B' L D L D' B2 U F2 D' F' B' U R2 U' B2 F' D


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 10, 2011)

Cornelius: Stackmat!!!!!

Awesome!

And Dennis is awesome too!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks! 

Dennis! Incredible! :O So awesome memory skills and accurate, too! Can't wait to see your attempt in Aachen .


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 10, 2011)

YYYEEEEEESSSSSSSS!!!!   
Finally got sub-30 on 5x5 BLD!!!!

28:15.48 with about 18:10 memo!
Beat my old PB by almost 2 minutes!

To quote Dennis:


> BAAAAAAAAM!!!



Lw R' F D B2 U' Uw L2 F2 D L' Uw' D' Bw' D2 Bw' Rw2 U Rw2 Lw2 B Lw2 Rw Bw' Fw' F2 U' Bw' Rw' U L B2 Uw L Bw' F' Rw' B R Uw Rw2 U Lw' D Dw' F2 D B2 F' Rw' F Rw2 D2 Bw Dw' Lw' Uw Dw F' Rw 

Random side-note: First PB ever where I know the hundreths.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes said:


> YYYEEEEEESSSSSSSS!!!!
> Finally got sub-30 on 5x5 BLD!!!!



It feels good. 

Average of 5: 1:13.96
1. (1:03.06) F2 R' U' D2 R U2 L U R2 U2 R2 D R' D2 R' U2 L' F R2 L' F' D' R' F' R
2. 1:14.35 L2 U' F' R' L U' R F L U F U B2 L' F2 R F2 B' L' R2 U L2 D B2 F'
3. 1:17.65 L2 F2 B R2 U' R' F L' R' D2 B2 D2 U' F D' U B2 R2 U D' R F' D U' F
4. (DNF) B D2 U2 L2 R' B2 U D L' R2 U' R' B' D' F2 R' D' U R2 D B' L F2 D' R
5. 1:09.86 B2 D' R2 F' U D R' L' D B' U2 F D' B D' U F B L B2 D2 B' L R' U


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes said:


> YYYEEEEEESSSSSSSS!!!!
> Finally got sub-30 on 5x5 BLD!!!!
> 
> 28:15.48 with about 18:10 memo!
> Beat my old PB by almost 2 minutes!


 
Awesome! I challenge you to go 3 seconds faster and beat my only solve (28:13)


----------



## Tyjet66 (Jan 11, 2011)

After 7 failures, finally my third BLD success!
12:03.99


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 11, 2011)

1:46.40 OH 
L' U' D2 B' R2 D' F2 R D' U L B' R' F L2 R' D' L' B L2 U' F2 D B' F2 

I also got a nl 48 earlier today.


----------



## tim (Jan 11, 2011)

5x5x5 bld: 16:40 (7:30 memo)

Yeah, second attempt after a long break . That should be enough for podium at Aachen Open .


----------



## Julian (Jan 11, 2011)

First success!!!!!!!   
Once confident with both edges and corners by themselves, I tried full BLD, got this sub-6 on my second attempt 

For those interested, my memo:



Spoiler



Corners:
HL (hell)
SR (senior)
NC (nice)
DA (dad)

Edges:
KB (kibbler)
VE (veal)
JT (jot)
OI (oil)
CD (CD) (should have memo'ed CG, luckily I remembered visually the location of the last edge, and figured it out)


----------



## Tyjet66 (Jan 12, 2011)

Another 3x3 success, but that isn't my accomplishment, my accomplishment is: I no longer really react to a successful BLD solve, at least, nothing observable from the outside.


----------



## tim (Jan 12, 2011)

18/18 in 56:10 (around 33 minutes memo). UWR!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 12, 2011)

tim said:


> 18/18 in 56:10 (around 33 minutes memo). UWR!


 
Wow, congratulations!!!

Isn't this the first time in ages that the UWR was better than the official WR?


----------



## qqwref (Jan 12, 2011)

Wow, amazing job Tim! You rock!

I went ahead and updated the multiBLD UWR list again.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 12, 2011)

4:17.75
3BLD success, wouldn't be very special if it wasn't my second success ever. My only other one was over 9 minutes.


----------



## Chuck (Jan 12, 2011)

Congratulations, Tim! 



qqwref said:


> I went ahead and updated the multiBLD UWR list again.



Wow, that's a nice list. Will you also list an attempt with below 100% accuracy? Because I've done 50/54 in 8 hours and 45 minutes  The video is on my signature.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 12, 2011)

Chuck said:


> Wow, that's a nice list. Will you also list an attempt with below 100% accuracy? Because I've done 50/54 in 8 hours and 45 minutes  The video is on my signature.


I considered it, but I thought it might be too hard to keep track of. Maybe I will add in the best attempts for numbers that haven't been completed - so an x/54 attempt will get removed as soon as someone completes a 54/54.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 12, 2011)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Awesome! I challenge you to go 3 seconds faster and beat my only solve (28:13)


 
Took the challenge and succeeded on my very next attempt .

5x5 BLD 28:01.34 [19:12].
Normal scramble, nothing special.
Parity for xCenters and wings.
Video soon!

Another random side note:
First timed 5x5 BLD success using my earmuffs. xD


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 12, 2011)

My first attempt at skewb BLD was successful: 8:57.57. [About 4:30 memo]

I know it's pathetically slow, but I was still figuring out some of it as I was solving. I basically used this method. It's easy to learn and requires very few algs, so it was the quick way to get a success.

I just used the single 3-cycle of centers that I already know with one setup move at most to cycle all the centers. It was a case with 3 corners permuted. I got the algs for twisting corners from the acubist site and the alg to permute 2 sets of 2 corners (which I didn't need for this solve) from Jaap ((LDL'D')x3). So at least now I know how. 

Edit: Second one also successful: 5:22.13 [2:20].

Memo got a lot easier after having done it once before. Execution is still tough because I haven't developed a system yet for handling setup moves. Or even better, I could learn Kirjava-Meep speedsolving method, and then just do L5C algs to solve most centers cases in a single alg.

Second edit: I'm 6 for 6 now - I have yet to ever miss a skewb BLD solve.

Best running average 3/5: *4:41.97*
Best single: *3:56.98*


Spoiler



Average of 5: 4:41.97
1. (5:22.13) R' L R' L' R B' R' U B' U R' L B' R' B' R B R' B' L R' L' U' L R
2. 4:16.02 L' R U B' L' U L U B' L' U' L' U' B U' B L R' U L' R B U L' R'
3. 4:56.63 R L' R' L' U L' B' L' B' U R' U L B' R' L' R' L R' U' R B R U' R'
4. (3:56.98) L B L' B R' L' R' B L B U B L U R L R' L B' R' L' R B U' B
5. 4:53.26 L' U L B L' U' R L B R L B' U' L' U L R' U' B' R L B U L U'


----------



## aronpm (Jan 12, 2011)

2/2 in 1:45.53


----------



## qqwref (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice one Aron!


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 13, 2011)

O_O

Crazy Aron.


----------



## tim (Jan 13, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Second edit: I'm 6 for 6 now - I have yet to ever miss a skewb BLD solve.


 
Wow, your accuracy is amazing! I think i've never solved any puzzle successfully blindfolded for the first time (yeah, not even the 2x2x2).

qqwref: Thanks for updating .

aronpm: That's sick, dude!


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 13, 2011)

Julian said:


> First success!!!!!!!





tim said:


> 18/18 in 56:10 (around 33 minutes memo). UWR!





Yes said:


> 5x5 BLD 28:01.34 [19:12].





Mike Hughey said:


> My first attempt at skewb BLD was successful: 8:57.57. [About 4:30 memo]





aronpm said:


> 2/2 in 1:45.53


Congratulations everyone, what a very nice lot of accomplishments.


----------



## Keroma12 (Jan 13, 2011)

3/3 21:30.84 [13]
Beat my previous (and only) 3 cube attempt (also 3/3) by 4 min. Felt very secure, went over memo a lot. Very happy


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 13, 2011)

I had no idea I could do 2 cubes this fast:
2/2 in 2:17.01 
I think memo was around 1:10, I also got a 54 earlier for single BLD.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 13, 2011)

Since everyones doing 2/2 multi now....

2/2 in 22:26.70, finished memo for first cube in 4:10. I keep getting distracted for the 2nd cube. I'm 2/2 on multi now . Hopefully this will be my last multi attempt before I start doing M2/my letter pair image list in solves. Beat my old PB by ~13 minutes. Could have been much faster too.

Without using letter pairs..there are just way too many images I have to make, it's ridiculous. The number of images are double basically, so I think I'm safe in saying I have the mental capacity to do at least 4/4 at this moment? If my logic is correct, then when I'm done learning my letter pair list I'll shoot for 4/4 multi


----------



## cisco (Jan 13, 2011)

2/2 in 25:46.08

sh*t time, but I was being asked questions by my girfriend while memorizing AND while solving all the time xD Also it's my first try at 2 cubes multibld and I used Place-Person-Action-Object instead of Roman Rooms


----------



## Tyjet66 (Jan 14, 2011)

Just got a 5-6 minute solve, didn't time it. 

Super, super easy memo (I memo R sticker on UR piece for edges, U sticker for UBL corner.)

UL UR LB BR RD LD FD BD UL UB BU, BDR FUL BLD UFR DRF LFD RBU

It was super easy for me to memo, gotta love hand scrambles!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm getting a little better at skewb BLD: 2:33.75 [0:59]. My first sub-minute memo. 3 corners permuted, 6 corners twisted, 5 cycle of centers, so I'd say it wasn't lucky, although it was kind of easy to memorize and the corners were twisted in groups of 3, which is faster for me to solve.

I did finally DNF a few, but my first 10 attempts were all successful. I think after that I started trying to actually go fast, and that makes it a lot easier to DNF.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 14, 2011)

3bld: 41.38, (DNF(53.17)), (40.66), 46.64, 41.47 => 43.16

multibld: 3/3 in 3:12.86 (!!!) (1:29.9 memo) video will be up later


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 14, 2011)

aronpm said:


> 3bld: 41.38, (DNF(53.17)), (40.66), 46.64, 41.47 => 43.16
> 
> *multibld: 3/3 in 3:12.86 (!!!)* (1:29.9 memo) video will be up later


 
Holy ****...


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 14, 2011)

WAT


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 14, 2011)

Amazing Aron, thanks for motivating me to try 3 cubes.

3/3 in 4:31.43 
Memo was around 2:20 I think.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 14, 2011)

aronpm said:


> multibld: 3/3 in 3:12.86 (!!!) (1:29.9 memo) video will be up later


----------



## pappas (Jan 14, 2011)

While camping got a 1:19 3bld solve with super easy scramble from iitimer. It had 3 solved corners and two misoriented.  And I've learnt about half my list of letter pair images for big bld.
EDIT: aron: you are actually amazing.


----------



## Faz (Jan 14, 2011)

You'll have to learn the images faster, and get some 4bld practice in, before the competition. You should try multi as well.

Aron: prǻ


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 14, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> I'm getting a little better at skewb BLD: 2:33.75 [0:59]. My first sub-minute memo. 3 corners permuted, 6 corners twisted, 5 cycle of centers, so I'd say it wasn't lucky, although it was kind of easy to memorize and the corners were twisted in groups of 3, which is faster for me to solve.
> 
> I did finally DNF a few, but my first 10 attempts were all successful. I think after that I started trying to actually go fast, and that makes it a lot easier to DNF.


 
I think you are incredible at all different kinds of blindsolving puzzles (not the least Sq-1). 
But here is a tough question: without counting, tell us how many different puzzles you know how to solve blindfolded


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 14, 2011)

I was determined to get a sub-1 on film this evening, the first try was a sub-60 DNF. A little while later I got this. 








Description said:


> Scramble: R2 U L2 F' U' F2 D' B' D B L R2 F B2 R2 F B2 L R2 F2 U B2 R2 B' F2


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 14, 2011)

I guess this is my first 'non-lucky' sub-40. 

39.63 U' D R L2 D2 B' L' U' R F R D2 L' F' D L F2 R2 B2 L' U' L U' B2 U' 

1 corner and 1 edge solved, but the nice thing is they're easy cycles and no breaking into new cycles. I dunno if it's considered lucky or not, but w/e I don't really care about singles


----------



## aronpm (Jan 14, 2011)

Mean8/10: 39.75, 35.43, 43.05, 42.90, *DNF(1:01.77), 37.86, 36.32, 40.23, 33.63*, DNF(59.83) => 38.65

Bold is a 38.14 avg5


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 14, 2011)

MatsBergsten said:


> I think you are incredible at all different kinds of blindsolving puzzles (not the least Sq-1).
> But here is a tough question: without counting, tell us how many different puzzles you know how to solve blindfolded


 
Oops, I fail. Without counting, I have no idea.

It might be hard to count, depending on what you count as separate puzzles. And saying "you know how to solve" instead of "you have solved" kind of messes it up. You and I both know how to solve any nxnxn puzzle, so it's infinite?


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jan 14, 2011)

MatsBergsten said:


> But here is a tough question: without counting, tell us how many different puzzles you know how to solve blindfolded


 
Another question by István: Can Tony Fisher invent and build a puzzle which Mike cannot solve blindfolded?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 14, 2011)

Olivér Perge said:


> Another question by István: Can Tony Fisher invent and build a puzzle which Mike cannot solve blindfolded?


 
Or which István can't solve blindfolded, for that matter.  He still has (at least) one I haven't done - I've never done a 15 puzzle before. I really need to do that someday. (I wonder if there are more that he's done that I haven't done yet; there probably are!)


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 14, 2011)

aronpm said:


> Mean8/10: 39.75, 35.43, 43.05, 42.90, *DNF(1:01.77), 37.86, 36.32, 40.23, 33.63*, DNF(59.83) => 38.65
> 
> Bold is a 38.14 avg5


 
wtfwtfwtf


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 15, 2011)

5BLD: 15:07.33.
Not too fast, but it beats my previous pb.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 15, 2011)

FINALLY.

3:24.88 3bld

memo (from 11 hours ago) was um........ er........... uh.........:

i forgot.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 16, 2011)

Description said:


> Scramble: L' B L D2 f' U' f F r2 u' r u2 r2 D' u2 L2 r U2 R B2 L' R' D' f B2 F r2 L2 R f' L' D B2 U R' D2 f r' F2 r
> 
> It's almost as if the camera deliberately went out of focus when the execution started, it clears up though.
> I love the feel of the mini QJ, but I can't turn too fast with this one yet. Hopefully that will change, once I break it in a bit more and get some Lubix.


----------



## JasonK (Jan 16, 2011)

Sub-4:00 yay 

3:53.34 R' F B' L' R U' R' D2 U' B' D' B' R' L2 D U' L U2 F B' L' D2 L U' D'

5th success ever. Relatively confident in getting a success at MSO


----------



## x-colo-x (Jan 16, 2011)

5bld 24:39.61 first success


----------



## HelpCube (Jan 16, 2011)

First full BLD attempt, messed up on memo so only solved 7 edges and 2 corners. Also had a flipped edge and a twisted corner.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 16, 2011)

3:51.27 
1) F D2 F2 B R' B2 R B R2 D' R F2 R F L' U2 L B2 F' R F2 B' L2 F2 R2 
2) R2 B2 R F' B' U B2 U F2 D' R2 D L2 D2 R2 B R B2 L2 U2 F' R2 D2 R' B


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jan 16, 2011)

Blew away my previous PB. =DD

1. 1:25.75 D2 R L2 B2 L' B2 L' F2 D' L D U2 B2 R' B' L D' F2 R' F R F U2 D2 B2 

Three solved corners, one twisted.


----------



## tim (Jan 17, 2011)

3x3x3 bld success streak of 19 in official competitions. Clément, here i come .

It's probably no accomplishment, but i memorized about 1100 pieces that weekend (only counting official solves). And i probably recalled all of them correctly. (All my mistakes i could figure out were execution mistakes)


----------



## AJ Blair (Jan 17, 2011)

3x3: 3:35.85

Second Success!

Ridiculously easy scramble...


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 17, 2011)

40.97, 50.97, DNF, 51.79, 46.45 = 49.74 avg5


----------



## Toad (Jan 17, 2011)

Amos!! <3


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Jan 17, 2011)

BAM!

I just tried something new with my memo and it worked out just fine.

10/10 - 25:12.88 mins

Dennis


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 17, 2011)

DennisStrehlau said:


> BAM!
> 
> I just tried something new with my memo and it worked out just fine.
> 
> ...


 
Really nice! What was the something new?


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Jan 17, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Really nice! What was the something new?


 
I memorized the 10 cubes quiet fast. Normally i take my time but i thought it could also stick in my head if i do it a bit faster then usual. Besides that, i usually check after 5 cubes. So i would do like:

memorize 5, check them,
memorize the next 5 and check them too
and so on...

This time i just memorized every thing in about 12 minutes and then checked all the 10 cubes in a row wich took about 3 minutes.
Memo was 15:05 mins and execution about 10:05 mins. Then 2 seconds for finding the space-bar^^

Dennis


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Jan 17, 2011)

BAM!

5x5x5 BLD - 14:43.23 mins

New PB

EDIT1: I just did 4/4 in 7:22 mins

Dennis


----------



## LuKaS2o1o (Jan 18, 2011)

i feel weak and awkward with all this achievements, but ill still post it: 21:40:00 3x3 BLD first succcess!!! yayyy it feels so good, i feel powerful muahahaha btw im a beginner, i started BLD'ing 3 weeks ago and its a lot of fun 

PS: i cant believe feliks, dennis, erik and more great cubers are registered in this forum hahaha!! you learn with the champs


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 18, 2011)

LuKaS2o1o said:


> i feel weak and awkward with all this achievements, but ill still post it: 21:40:00 3x3 BLD first succcess!!!


 
You shouldn't feel awkward, the first time you solve a Rubik's cube blindfolded is a great accomplishment! Congratulations! :tu


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 18, 2011)

2/2 15:03.669

First memorised, second executed: B U L2 U2 L' R' D2 U2 L' D2 U L' U D2 R2 F2 D2 U F U' R' D' L2 D2 U2 
Second memorised, first executed: L' F R' B R' F' D' F2 D F L' R2 D R D2 B2 R F' D2 F2 U R2 U R2 L' 
My pb was with Old Pochmann edges, 14:07 iirc.
This was my first multi attempt with M2 (letter pair memo). The journey cube was much slower due to my lack of freedom from this.
8:30 memo~ Both cubes had parity. First cube went without a mistake/big pause, however, the second cube to execute was really hard to recall. I memorised it edges first, and with my normal bld method, I do a story for edges, audio for corners. On this cube, I had the story for corners after the edges, and I couldn't remember it.
After a few minutes trying to recall, I decided to just solve edges, and see how close I would've been. As this was edges first, instead of corners, I had to think how to do parity. I worked out it would be a setup to U-perm, did it, then did the corners. 80% sure I'd DNF'd, I took off the blindfold, stopped the timer, then saw 2 solved cubes in front of me


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 18, 2011)

4BLD 5:29.04
Pretty average scramble: r' B2 L2 F B2 D' R' f' B2 u D f2 R' U u2 D2 B2 u2 B' D' U' R2 u2 r B u L' R u U F D U u R B' f' D f2 u


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 19, 2011)

Umm ok I just got better.

52.77, DNF(40.48), 54.42, 50.39, 38.96, 42.46, 52.70, DNF(50.34), 44.44, DNF(58.90), 47.92, 44.59, 48.36, 49.69 
= *47.88 mean of 11/14*

Obviously the 15th solve was DNF =p 
2nd solve was not really a 40, I just screwed up and gave up.

Best avg5: 
Average of 5: 46.53
1. (38.96) R' L U B L2 B L R' U F' L U' D R B' L R' B' U F2 L' U' F2 U' L' 
2. 42.46 R2 B' R2 B2 D' B F' U B' F2 D F B' L D F U2 R' L2 D U' L2 D F' R 
3. 52.70 F R' B' R D F' L2 R U D2 R L2 B' F' U' F U R' L' F R2 L' D2 B2 R 
4. (DNF) D2 U2 F2 B2 R' U R' B2 F' R L' F2 B U2 R D2 U2 R' B2 R' F' D' R' D' R' 
5. 44.44 B2 D' F2 L' U' F' R L2 B' D2 F2 B D' R' L2 D B2 F U' F' L U2 F' D U2 

I got the first 10 solves on vid but I'll just upload the best avg5 

edit: the 50 DNF was me giving up after forgetting memo =p


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 19, 2011)

Rather than posting in both threads, I think I'll just post in this one:

4BLD in 4:58.54.

The failure is this attempted average: 6:12.87, 5:57.21, DNF(5:32.86), 4:58.54, DNF(6:09.73) = DNF
The third one was off by a lot. On the last one I was happy to see 3 sides completed, then I turned the cube over and seen the two centers.


----------



## Escher (Jan 19, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Rather than posting in both threads, I think I'll just post in this one:
> 
> 4BLD in 4:58.54.
> 
> ...


 
Holy **** Zane since when did you go from 'ocool new Australian cuber who has a good mentality' to 'easily one of the best in the world at 4x4BLD'?

Good job.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 19, 2011)

Escher said:


> Holy **** Zane since when did you go from 'ocool new Australian cuber who has a good mentality' to 'easily one of the best in the world at 4x4BLD'?
> 
> Good job.


 
Thanks, I really appreciate your comment. 

Over the last 5 months I've put a lot of time into practising the journey method for memorisation. I've only recently cut a few minutes off my 4BLD solves, by ditching my previous audio/visual/journey system to going pretty much all journey. Thanks to Aron for suggesting the idea to me.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 19, 2011)

Best single w/ parity
1:48.80
D L' R F2 D B' R' D' R D R B2 L2 D' L' F' U L2 D U R B2 R2 F D

1:46.80 no parity following solve
L D' R B2 L2 R B' U L' R U2 B F2 U L2 F' R2 F' R L B2 F' R L B'

Best 2 solves that aren't official


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Jan 20, 2011)

5x5x5 BLD - 16:06.86 mins

Every parity case thats possible...
Got it on video but i think i will do a better one and upload that one.

Dennis


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 20, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Rather than posting in both threads, I think I'll just post in this one:
> 
> 4BLD in 4:58.54.
> 
> ...


 
Crazy Zane. And your worst *time* in that average was 6:12, I thought that was about average for you 
Nice sub 5 :tu


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 20, 2011)

Weee first solve with M2 was a success. And I used a new room (my 2nd brothers room (not Eric)). Total of 3 rooms now :3.

Only had 2 M slice case though, one was just M2. Untimed though, felt fast, setup moves are sexy and fast with M2, hella lot faster.

Also another accomplishment soon - my letter pair image list is 90% done..53 or some left


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 20, 2011)

Super easy/lucky solve

33.70 L B' L2 B' D' F2 D L' B' D L2 D U' L2 U' L' F2 R' F R2 L U' B2 U R2 

[R2 D' R2 D R2, U2]
y' [U', R2 D' R2 D R2] y
x' z [D, R U R'] z' x

x' [M2, U L2 U']
L R U' (r U R' U' M U R U' R') U R' L'
[M', U R2 U']
x [U' L' U, M']

R' U R U' R2 F' U' F U R U' x' R2 U' R' U

edit: 36.10 NL ^_^
L2 F' L' B2 L2 R' U' D' L2 F' D2 F2 U L' D R' F R F' R2 B2 U2 D2 R2 L'


----------



## Rook (Jan 21, 2011)

8:42.42. Second succesful 3x3 blindfold solve. Going for sub-5


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jan 21, 2011)

Getting closer to finishing BH corners. I can solve Pures, most A9s, Orthogonals, and Cyclic Shifts. It feels a whole lot like learning intuitive F2L. After you learn what you're looking for, it gets easier.


----------



## Keroma12 (Jan 21, 2011)

3:01.55 3x3 PB 
Old PB was 3:09.80, and the solve before this was 3:10.02
No parity, 2 cycles for corners and for edges, 2 edges to flip (If I remember correctly)
Sub3 here I come!


----------



## aronpm (Jan 21, 2011)

13/13 in 27:54.94 (14:48 memo)

Thought I made a few mistakes, I guess not :S


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 21, 2011)

aronpm said:


> 13/13 in 27:54.94 (14:48 memo)
> 
> Thought I made a few mistakes, I guess not :S


 
:O that is incredible


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 21, 2011)

wtf 1 minute memo per cube


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 21, 2011)

aronpm said:


> 13/13 in 27:54.94 (14:48 memo)
> 
> Thought I made a few mistakes, I guess not :S



say what.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow. Mind-boggling.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 21, 2011)

For the amount of time I've put into this, it's a hella big accomplishment, done my full letter pair list (includes repeats such as QQ or AA (for transition from corners to edges))

It's a great feeling, knowing all that's left is to memorize it, then I can start multi'ing seriously. In the mean time, I'll create more rooms (3 at the moment, which means I can fit 6 cubes).


Edit- 2:47.09 M2 solve, tried going fast during memo (didn't use my letter pair list, so still single images)

My execution was slow that solve, especially for M slice. I have to somewhat think about setups/the correct alg for M slice still. Blegh.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 21, 2011)

aronpm said:


> 13/13 in 27:54.94 (14:48 memo)
> 
> Thought I made a few mistakes, I guess not :S


I don't understand D:

You're breaking the pretty colors on my list, that's better cubes/minute than all the records from 6 through 12. Please do some smaller solves too :O


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 21, 2011)

aronpm said:


> 13/13 in 27:54.94 (14:48 memo)
> 
> Thought I made a few mistakes, I guess not :S


 
This is just amazing, pure excellence. Congratulations! :tu


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 21, 2011)

Crazy Aron, and I like how your 13 cubes, would be second for 8 cubes :tu
Too fast. Do you have >15 routes now?


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 21, 2011)

> Not very fast, but my first sub-15 success. It's all compressed into the video, but memo was 5:46 anyway.
> 
> Scramble: U F2 D b2 u' U' F' B' D2 b B2 L2 F2 d' u2 F2 b2 R' F' r' D' l' B r F' B l' u' r R' l b2 F2 U' B' r2 l' R' f2 F' D' B r u' L f2 B D' L U2 u2 b' r' u' U B2 L D2 l' L


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Jan 21, 2011)

qqwref said:


> I don't understand D:
> 
> You're breaking the pretty colors on my list, that's better cubes/minute than all the records from 6 through 12. Please do some smaller solves too :O


 
No, thats not correct. I did 10/10 in 25 minutes some days ago
Aron, thats reaaaally nice. I will try to get 15/15 sub 40 these days.

Dennis


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Jan 21, 2011)

Zane_C said:


>


 
Wooooooohooo!
Nice. Fast memo, but average execution. What method for solving do you use?
Commutators, r2 and the rest?

Dennis


----------



## aronpm (Jan 21, 2011)

DennisStrehlau said:


> No, thats not correct. I did 10/10 in 25 minutes some days ago
> Aron, thats reaaaally nice. I will try to get 15/15 sub 40 these days.
> 
> Dennis


Thanks  I'll try 16 cubes some time later today, I think I could do sub40.

@qq: okay, I'll do 4 through 12 eventually.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Jan 21, 2011)

aronpm said:


> Thanks  I'll try 16 cubes some time later today, I think I could do sub40.
> 
> @qq: okay, I'll do 4 through 12 eventually.


 
Good luck for that!
If i will do sub 40 on the 15 cubes and you do the same with your 16 cubes, i will pay a drink when we meet some day

Dennis


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 21, 2011)

DennisStrehlau said:


> Wooooooohooo!
> Nice. Fast memo, but average execution. What method for solving do you use?
> Commutators, r2 and the rest?
> 
> Dennis



Thanks. 

I'm not impressed with this execution, it was filled with a lot of pauses. I use commutators for centers, r2 for wings, M2 for midges and BH/Old Pochmann corners. (I only use Old Pochmann when I can't think of the commutator, or when they are odd.)


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 21, 2011)

18.	51.31	B2 D' L' B F' D2 L2 R' B2 F L' B' F' D' U2 B2 F U2 L' R2 B F D' U R

second best time ever! 
Still Y-perm + M2. Non-lucky solve from this session:

1.	1:03.59	B' U F' L R2 B F' L2 B' L' F D2 R2 U B R B' D U' R B2 R' D U L2
2.	1:23.74	F R' U' F' R2 U L D2 B2 R B L B2 L2 D2 L' D F U' B2 F' L' R' U' F2
3.	1:02.97	L' D' L2 B' F2 L2 B' D B' F2 D2 B' L R U L2 R' B F' D' B2 F2 U' B' F'
4.	1:04.81	D2 U2 F' R2 B F2 D2 U2 B R U L R2 U2 B' F' D U2 L R2 B2 F' U2 L' D'
5.	DNF	R D U2 L D2 F' L R' B' U R U B' F2 L R2 B2 F' D B' U' L F' L U
6.	DNF	B' L2 R' D U2 L' U' R D2 U2 B' L2 B2 U2 F' D' B' L2 R' U L2 R' B2 R2 D2
7.	DNF	D F R' D2 L' R F D2 B' L2 F' L D U' B2 D2 L R U' L' U' B2 L' R B2
8.	DNF	F D' U' L R' U2 F' L R2 B' D U2 L R D' U R2 D' U L' D U2 B F2 L
9.	1:02.41	R B L B L2 R2 F2 L2 B' R2 B' F2 L R2 D2 L R2 B F L' R D2 B' R' D2
10.	1:36.08	L2 U B' F2 L' F2 L R' F R' B F' D' U2 L2 B2 R' B2 F L2 B L2 R2 U' B'
11.	DNF	L2 B' F' D2 U F2 L' R F' D R' D2 B' D' U B L F' D' U' L' R' B' L' R
12.	59.06	D2 U2 B' D' R2 D2 R2 D2 U2 B2 L R U F2 D' L R B2 F2 D L R' D B2 F
13.	DNF	B D U' R F2 D2 U B' F' D U' R' F L2 R D' L U F L2 R2 B L' R' B'
14.	1:30.86	F U2 L2 R' D' B2 F L2 F D2 U' F2 U L F R2 D' B F' U2 B' F2 L U2 B'
15.	1:05.88	D' R F2 U2 B R2 F2 L2 R2 B2 F2 U L U2 B2 F L B L' F' D2 U' R D2 U'
16.	DNF	F' R' D U L2 B' D2 B' L2 D' U' L F2 L2 U L2 D L B' F' R D' R2 F L2
17.	DNF	L2 R2 D U' B F2 L R U2 L' R F' D' F2 D B2 D L2 B' F L D2 L2 U R2
18.	51.31	B2 D' L' B F' D2 L2 R' B2 F L' B' F' D' U2 B2 F U2 L' R2 B F D' U R

10/18 success rate (about 56%), I can live with that


----------



## Tyjet66 (Jan 21, 2011)

I have two accomplishments for you, both done today at school:
1. I finally gotten my first 2x2 BLD success (second attempt)
2. I have finally gotten my success rate over 50%, I'm currently 15/29.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 22, 2011)

DennisStrehlau said:


> No, thats not correct. I did 10/10 in 25 minutes some days ago


Yes, it's correct.

27:54.94 / 13 = 2:08.84 per cube
25:12.88 / 10 = 2:31.28 per cube

In fact nobody over 5 cubes has gotten under 2:30 per cube, as far as I know, except for that one attempt of Aron's.

PS: If Aron could somehow keep up that pace for a full hour, he could theoretically get 27 points... or even 28 if he goes a fraction of a second faster per cube.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 22, 2011)

Yes said:


> 18.	51.31	B2 D' L' B F' D2 L2 R' B2 F L' B' F' D' U2 B2 F U2 L' R2 B F D' U R
> Still Y-perm + M2. Non-lucky solve from this session:


Conny, your execution is too fast. My M2+Yperm sighted is only just sub 50, and definitely not whilst blindfolded. 


Zane_C said:


> 5BLD 13.47.55


Crazy, great job :tu
I've started looking through the letters pairs, and I like most of them, thanks.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 22, 2011)

aronpm said:


> 13/13 in 27:54.94 (14:48 memo)
> 
> Thought I made a few mistakes, I guess not :S



0.0

I can barely do 2 cubes in that time...

Ohya also 2:50.93 3bld earlier with 1:10 memo 

corners: DUMC R2 headlights R2

edges: QM SRL BFJAV flip DF/UR


----------



## vivi (Jan 22, 2011)

New PB : 35.70, the scramble is not very lucky, juste two edges and one corner at the right place.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 23, 2011)

> Scrambles:
> 1. F' U2 B2 F L2 F2 L2 B2 D' U L D' F L2 F2 D' B F2 U2 F' U2 F L' F' U'
> 2. D' R' D F2 U2 F2 R' D2 B' R' D B' D2 B L D2 U2 F2 R2 F' D2 R D L2 F'
> 3. U' F2 U' R F' L R' D2 L' U F2 D R' B2 F' D' L F D2 L R' D2 L' R F'
> ...


----------



## AJ Blair (Jan 23, 2011)

That was amazing...That is ridiculous Zane...


I just got my 7th sub-4 3x3x3 BLD solve


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 23, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Conny, your execution is too fast. My M2+Yperm sighted is only just sub 50, and definitely not whilst blindfolded.


 
It's actually easier blindfolded than sighted because you already know where the next shot has to go because you already memorized it. When sighted you have to look for that first. I always think of that as "BLD look-ahead" 

EDIT:
4x4 BLD 9:02.52 on stackmat  Finally! Best time ever, almost sub-9!
Still using nooby T-Perm centers :/


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 23, 2011)

ffuuuuuuuuuuuu
50.28 3x3 BLD PB with timer fail... Was finished at about 48 and pressed the spacebar but the timer didn't react -.-
I want sub-50!


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 23, 2011)

2:49.47 3x3 bld, ~1:20 memo.

corners: AD QUH CN
parity
edges: U TJ LP ASW MGX

Switched to corners first, so I memo edges (usually about 50 seconds), then memo corners, then review corners, bldfold on, solve corners and then solve edges.

edit: 2:36.22 3x3 bld 1:19 memo.

corners: X JIREN l2 headlights l2
edges: CUWN AT VGM JPA


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Jan 23, 2011)

Zane_C said:


>


 
Great...

Dennis


----------



## joey (Jan 23, 2011)

BLD news from Helsinki for me:
3bld: 3 dnfs oh noes.
4bld: accomplishment = attempting it! Most of the centres were solved, apparently I had the corners solved at one point but I must have messed them up during something. Edges were mainly scrambled. Was about 13mins, so pretty ok time wise.
multi: 1/3.. again the accomplishment is actually not being too lazy to try. It was 10mins ish, so that's okay for slow people like me. One cube was 2 2-cycles of edges off, and the other was a 3cycle of edges off. I was quite annoyed actually, I thought I had them right.

For Ville: FINNALLY sub40! 39.53 ER
And of coure 10:03 5bld.. so close to sub-10.. but next time! (after two DNFs.. so a safety solve )


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 23, 2011)

2:26.22 3x3 bld, 1:19 memo.

corners: AUA C something
edges: GH something EUFU


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 23, 2011)

joey said:


> 4bld: accomplishment = attempting it!


Awesome, Joey! I'm happy to hear it!



joey said:


> And of course 10:03 5bld.. so close to sub-10.. but next time! (after two DNFs.. so a safety solve )


Of course that had to be a safety solve. I'm just curious - @Ville, what do you do for a safety solve? Trace through the pieces for the memorization a second time? Go really slow through the execution so you can follow each piece through it? I'm just curious what your approach to a safety solve is.


----------



## Slash (Jan 23, 2011)

I guess it's looking at every piece for more than one second


----------



## aronpm (Jan 24, 2011)

First sub30!
Only 2 edges solved, I think that counts as non-lucky.
1. 29.78 R2 F2 D' L2 D' B2 U2 L2 U R2 U' B L2 U' B' R D' B R2 B' D' U2

Reconstruction:


Spoiler



Corners:
y' L' UR2U' L UR2U' y (8/8)
z U2 L'DL U2 L'D'L z' (8/16)
x' RUR' D' RU'R' D x (8/24)
R2 D' RUR' D RU'R (9/33)

Edges:
R'U'M'U2MU'R (7/7)
M2 UR2U' M2 UR2U' (8/15)
u' M2 URU' M2 UR'U' u (10/25)
x U'L'U M' U'LU M x' (8/33)
u UL'U' M' ULU' M u' (10/43)

76 moves


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 24, 2011)

2:35.69

Success. Memo was a smidge over a minute.

Also, earlier today I memorized BA-BX in 23.xx (forget off the top of my head). Not bad.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 24, 2011)

aronpm said:


> First sub30!
> Only 2 edges solved, I think that counts as non-lucky.
> 1. 29.78 R2 F2 D' L2 D' B2 U2 L2 U R2 U' B L2 U' B' R D' B R2 B' D' U2
> 
> ...


 
WOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## qqwref (Jan 24, 2011)

aronpm said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any reason you didn't do x' y D RUR' D' RU'R' y' x? Or was it just a mistake?


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 24, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Any reason you didn't do x' y D RUR' D' RU'R' y' x? Or was it just a mistake?


 
Because faster that way


----------



## aronpm (Jan 24, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Any reason you didn't do x' y D RUR' D' RU'R' y' x? Or was it just a mistake?


 
I didn't think about doing that until afterwards, I'm not freestyle enough


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Jan 24, 2011)

5x5x5 BLD - 14:36.69 mins

New PB and on video...

Dennis


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jan 24, 2011)

Successfully completed two BLD solves with BH corners. Luckily there were no Per Specials, I haven't learned those cases yet.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 24, 2011)

aronpm said:


> First sub30!
> Only 2 edges solved, I think that counts as non-lucky.
> 1. 29.78 R2 F2 D' L2 D' B2 U2 L2 U R2 U' B L2 U' B' R D' B R2 B' D' U2
> 
> ...



Cool 

I'm gonna try that scramble bld now.

EDIT: 3:03.61 success, slow memo though, like, 1:45 (normally about 1:20)

edges: H VKL BC XIPG
corners: JY OI DMPD

Still using old pochmann edges and corners..

EDIT2: YAY!

2:06.01 3bld  58 second memo (First sub 1) 

F' L2 B L2 R' U' R' L D U B' D2 F U F U2 L2 F' U' B2 F D' F D2 L'

corners: EO WP AN z triple sune z'
edges: QJ RN BK IVFI flip UB/UR


----------



## Keroma12 (Jan 24, 2011)

2:36.79   
memo and execution were both 1:18 lol
1st scramble from weekly
PB by 25 seconds

Edit:
55 second memo, first sub60! Too bad it was DNF (2:16.18) 
I did memo correctly, but then I switched the order of the last 2 images, and so was off by 4 edges.

Edit2:
2:55.23

Never had a sub3 attempt before today, then my only 3 solves of the day are like this! Awesome


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 25, 2011)

5/5 in 32 minutes. FINALLY!


----------



## Johan444 (Jan 25, 2011)

Official solve  Time is around what I average.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 26, 2011)

D2 r2 R2 u2 B' u r F' r2 L2 u2 R' F2 U2 D L2 r2 F' u2 r2 u2 r2 R F' U F' U u D' f D' r' f2 B2 r' L R D r' R2 
4bld 
I memorised 8 centre targets yesterday, and the rest of the cube in about 30m today. However, this included getting breakfast, doing a few X-cube 4 solves, I just casually memorised, so the time hardly matters, more the fact I got it 
My centres only took 2 locations, and my edges only took 3! 8 corner targets, so I did corners audio, with yperm, as 8 is a multiple of 4, so I knew the centres would be fine. I memorised centres->edges->corners. I executed corners->centres->edges.
Y-perm corners, T-perm centres, r2 edges.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Jan 26, 2011)

4x4x4 BLD - 07.00.95 mins

Soooo close to sub-7 
But its ok. The solve had edge-parity and corner-parity. So without one of those two, it would have been clearly sub-7.

Dennis


----------



## aronpm (Jan 26, 2011)

1:09.16

3x3 BLD with UF buffer, this was my third try. My first try was 1:31, and my second try was dnf 58 off by 3 edges 

It's kinda nice, but I won't be switching for a while (or ever...)


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 26, 2011)

2/2 in 2:01.70 . Would've been a whole lot happier if it was over 1.70 faster.

First cube journey, second cube normal (audio/visual).
Not sure what the memo was, after the first cube was memorised and reviewed it was 30 seconds. 
I like it how my journey memo isn't much slower than my normal 3BLD memo.

D R D' B F L R' D2 L' R U L' D F2 L' R' D U' B2 D B' F' D' U' B	
B' U' B L2 R' F D F2 U' F' D' R' B' U F L B2 L' B F' L2 B D U2 F


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 26, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> 2/2 in 2:01.70 . Would've been a whole lot happier if it was over 1.70 faster.


Great job :tu
Michael needs to update  http://mzrg.com/rubik/multi.shtml

I got a 3:12 success, my previous pb was 3:15, with Old Pochmann!


----------



## aronpm (Jan 26, 2011)

4/4 in 4:49.46 (~2:25 memo)

Pretty good. Not gonna try again 

1:12 total per cube, about 36s per cube for memo/exec.

I bet qq is sick of updating his list so much


----------



## qqwref (Jan 26, 2011)

aronpm said:


> I bet qq is sick of updating his list so much


 
Depends, are you sick of doing multi so much?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 26, 2011)

2x2 Multi BLD 4/5 in 3:39.85.
Good fun actually  Faulty cube was off by 2 corners and 2 flipped edges as well as 4 obliques and 3 x-Centers.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 26, 2011)

Yes said:


> *2x2* Multi BLD 4/5 in 3:39.85.
> Good fun actually  Faulty cube was off by 2 corners and *2 flipped edges as well as 4 obliques and 3 x-Centers.*



lol?

Anyway, still cooll.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 26, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> lol?
> 
> Anyway, still cooll.


 
I was just kidding because I found it kinda strange to say "off by 2 corners" as the 'corners' is redundant .

EDIT:
49.58 D R2 D F2 B' L' F D U' B' D' R' B' L2 U2 F2 B' D R F2 L' D' F2 U2 B2 
First sub-50 and it's non-lucky 
Finally! Nice scramble (edges).

EDIT2:
59.71, 1:03.51, 55.35, (1:08.84), (52.04) = 59.52 :O
First sub-1:10 avg!
The session went like this: 8 consecutive successes, 4 consecutive DNFs :/


----------



## slocuber (Jan 26, 2011)

First success 3x3 BLD, also first try  The solve was actually very easy, but it took about 10 mins, because I wanted a success on a first try 
Also nice solve Cornelius.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 26, 2011)

2:27.67[pb!!], DNF(1:22.71)[messed up on corners, gave up], 2:27.60[DNF, off by 5 edges. 3 of which cycled on M slice. 2 flipped], DNF(2:52.57)[didn't do parity. 2 corners twisted], 1:55.61[memo 58 execution the rest.FIRST SUB2 ;D]

From the blindfold race. Broke PB twice there.

The 1:55 was 58 memo, rest execution. No recall delays for the most part .


----------



## riffz (Jan 26, 2011)

aronpm said:


> 1:09.16
> 
> 3x3 BLD with UF buffer, this was my third try. My first try was 1:31, and my second try was dnf 58 off by 3 edges
> 
> It's kinda nice, but I won't be switching for a while (or ever...)


 
I considered learning UF buffer, but I chose DF over it not only because I could use M2 if I forgot a case, but I just found it much easier to make the comms. UF is great if you're going to take advantage of all the <R,U> 2-gen cases but I'm way too lazy for that so I'm sticking with DF.

Who knows, maybe I'll adopt multiple edge buffers some day and make a list of comms for *DB*.  It actually wouldn't be that bad now that I think of it, and most cases would be almost the same as DF, since reflectin on S is really easy to do in your head.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes said:


> 59.71, 1:03.51, 55.35, (1:08.84), (52.04) = 59.52 :O



Nice! You're getting really fast.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 27, 2011)

Did some comp-style bld, with paper covering the cube before starting and a stackmat, and I got this:

Average of 5: 34.20
35.41 (DNF 54.41) 34.33 (30.63) 32.86


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 27, 2011)

lolcrazy.
You improve in huge jumps, I remember logging on and going on #rubik, and you'd dropped from like, 1:05~ to high 40s xD
Crazy.


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 27, 2011)

aronpm said:


> Did some comp-style bld, with paper covering the cube before starting and a stackmat, and I got this:
> 
> Average of 5: 34.20
> 35.41 (DNF 54.41) 34.33 (30.63) 32.86


 
wtfast


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 27, 2011)

aronpm said:


> Did some comp-style bld, with paper covering the cube before starting and a stackmat, and I got this:
> 
> Average of 5: 34.20
> 35.41 (DNF 54.41) 34.33 (30.63) 32.86



NICE!!!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 27, 2011)

aronpm said:


> Did some comp-style bld, with paper covering the cube before starting and a stackmat, and I got this:
> 
> Average of 5: 34.20
> 35.41 (DNF 54.41) 34.33 (30.63) 32.86



ok, that's crazy
sub-40 at mso?


----------



## Faz (Jan 27, 2011)

got a 4bld avg5

Times were like

4:50, 5:05, 5:12, [4:49], [DNF(5:33)] = 5:02


----------



## Faz (Jan 27, 2011)

zomg 3:55.73. Memo was about 2 minutes I think.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 27, 2011)

Feliks that's awesome! Keep it up, that's a great solve!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow, Feliks - that's amazing!

I just got my coolest ever 6x6x6 BLD: 45:08.54 (14:26). Not that fast, but cool. I had finished all corners and all centers and was doing inner wings, and the cube exploded. I was 6 moves into the commutator, but since I count, I knew that. A few of the centers fell out (and several internal pieces came out!!!), but all of the center pieces were on the front face, and since I knew they were all solved, I knew they were all the same color. So I carefully started disassembling. A couple of the internal pieces fell on the floor, as well as a couple of those center pieces from that side, but again, that wasn't a problem for me. So I carefully took all the pieces apart I needed to in order to safely put it back together, placing them in places where I could find them, hunted around on the floor and found the extra pieces (which took a while - one of them went behind the chair - I'm sure it would have been very funny to watch as I was groping on the floor), and put it back together. Since I knew where all of the wings were, and I put the other side's centers in a safe place away from the first side's centers, I never had any doubt that I was putting it back together correctly. So I finished it, did the last two moves of my commutator (then redid the commutator to make sure I did the last two moves right, then undid it), and then finished the solve. And it was solved!

So awesome!


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 27, 2011)

Nice job Mike, a pop on a 3x3 is hard enough to fix.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 27, 2011)

Whoa, that sounds like a really crazy solve. Mike, you are lucky and awesome.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 27, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> I just got my coolest ever 6x6x6 BLD: 45:08.54 (14:26). Not that fast, but cool.
> ...
> So I finished it, did the last two moves of my commutator (then redid the commutator to make sure I did the last two moves right, then undid it), and then finished the solve. And it was solved!
> 
> So awesome!


 
Mike, that is absolutely crazy! I can't imagine that feeling of opening your eyes to the solved cube after all that! It must have felt amazing, the same level of awesome as one of your crazy 10 Square-1 attempts, or a big relay! Way cool! :tu


----------



## TMOY (Jan 27, 2011)

Got a 5BLD success in 20:16 this morning, not a PB but the memo went really fast (4:25).
Now I have to try to speed up my execution


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jan 27, 2011)

TMOY said:


> Got a 5BLD success in 20:16 this morning, not a PB but the memo went really fast (4:25).
> *Now I have to try to speed up my execution*


 
Or maybe time to change method? This exectuin seems really slow compared to your memo, which is world class btw. (Ville memorized his cube in 5 minutes, which ended up being a WR solve...)


----------



## LarsN (Jan 27, 2011)

TMOY said:


> Got a 5BLD success in 20:16 this morning, not a PB but the memo went really fast (4:25).
> Now I have to try to speed up my execution



Really great memo time! I wish I could get sub6 memo, which seems to be a barrier for me right now.

Don't you practise 5x5x5BLD much? Your 4x4x4BLD execution seems a lot faster than your 5x5x5BLD execution, relatively ofcourse.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 27, 2011)

Olivér Perge said:


> Or maybe time to change method? This exectuin seems really slow compared to your memo, which is world class btw. (Ville memorized his cube in 5 minutes, which ended up being a WR solve...)


 
Well to be fair, at home Spef memorizes in about 3 minutes 

TMOY, you really do need to work on execution  You could easily be around 12 minutes with 5 minutes memo and 7 minutes execution. What method do you use?


----------



## TMOY (Jan 27, 2011)

I will try to answer to all three of you at once 

I basically use commutatorss for (almost) everything. For centers, I'm still using noobish comms because big BLDs were easier to learn that way, I should definitely try better comms. And make less big pauses during execution (that's what slows me down the most at 5BLD compared to 4BLD, mainly because I practice 5BLD less).

And a memo time of 4:25 is exceptionally fast for me, my usual memo times are between 6 and 8 minutes. But on that solve the centers were surprisingly easy to remember (although they were not particularly lucky).


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 27, 2011)

3x3 Blind success, 2:54.71, slightly faster then average.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jan 27, 2011)

OH 3BLD - 3:53.97

Kinda fun. I might do more.


----------



## MrMoney (Jan 28, 2011)

I have been doing a few 4^3 bld lately (5 attempts, 4 solves) with the times: 32minutes, 28 minutes, 26minutes and yesterday 22minutes. I am using a CRAPPY mega-QJ (the 6.7cm) and all I can say is it sucks. I am still having problems memorizing the wings properly in regards to the orientation. I guess this will come along after a while. I also have a problem knowing if I can memorized all the wings. I usually go through them all in the end to check if I might have forgotten any. This is taking too much time. Do you guys just "feel" something is forgotten after a while or?

Also been doing a few small MBLD. 5/5 in 21:13 is my best this far... Bad I know. I memorize too strongly as I can remember whole routes a few days after the solves. I usually go through all cubes 4 times, will cut it down to 2 times now. I want 5/5 in sub18!!!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 28, 2011)

MrMoney said:


> I have been doing a few 4^3 bld lately (5 attempts, 4 solves) with the times: 32minutes, 28 minutes, 26minutes and yesterday 22minutes. I am using a CRAPPY mega-QJ (the 6.7cm) and all I can say is it sucks. I am still having problems memorizing the wings properly in regards to the orientation. I guess this will come along after a while. I also have a problem knowing if I can memorized all the wings. I usually go through them all in the end to check if I might have forgotten any. This is taking too much time. Do you guys just "feel" something is forgotten after a while or?
> 
> Also been doing a few small MBLD. 5/5 in 21:13 is my best this far... Bad I know. I memorize too strongly as I can remember whole routes a few days after the solves. I usually go through all cubes 4 times, will cut it down to 2 times now. I want 5/5 in sub18!!!


 I'd like a skype date with you to go over some points in BH if you don't mind 

Still, 21 minutes is pretty fast...


----------



## LarsN (Jan 28, 2011)

MrMoney said:


> I usually go through them all in the end to check if I might have forgotten any. This is taking too much time. Do you guys just "feel" something is forgotten after a while or?


 
From my 5x5x5bld experience I tend to forgot the wingedge memo (which I memo first and execute last) if the rest of the memo takes longer than usual. It seems my wing edge memo has settled on a state which rests in my mind for 10-12 minutes at most.
You should practise to memo without going back. It will make you a great deal faster.


----------



## TMOY (Jan 28, 2011)

If you have trouble with keeping your wing edges memo for too long, maybe you should consider executing them first...


----------



## LarsN (Jan 28, 2011)

Well, not really trouble, but maybe I should experiment with the memo order again. It's been a while. I've always done execution in opposite order of memo, but I think I will try doing it in the same order (except corners though).


----------



## MrMoney (Jan 28, 2011)

Sorry, I mistyped in my previous post. I do not have problems with remembering the memo; I am just unsure if I have gone over all the pieces and not forgotten any cycles! In 333 this is easy as there are only 12 edges to remember. With the 24 in 444 it is abit more tricky! I usually go through it like: Do I have A in my memo? Yes. Do I have B? Yes. etc... !

That takes maybe 2 minutes by itself but atleast I do not forget anything 

Ryan: Anytime bro. I live in Norway and I am +1 GMT, I am available from 4pm to 7pm today. Send me your skypename!


----------



## LarsN (Jan 28, 2011)

Ah, okay. That's a common problem and sometimes I get DNF's just because of that, but not as much as I used to. I solve this by counting while I memo. But this might not work for you since I do visual memo. I memo in blocks of 8 pieces. If my third block is 7 or more I know that I'm done. If it is less I check if there are any pieces in place. Then I add 1 to the block number for each piece in place and 1 for every time I break in to a new cycle. The last part is for floating buffer only. If you use fixed buffer you should subtract 1 from the number for every time you break into a new cycle.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 28, 2011)

1:03.59 bld execution with old pochmann for edges and corners.

With about 5 seconds of pauses.


----------



## MrMoney (Jan 29, 2011)

4^3 blindfolded: 18minutes 49seconds with beginning at 9.59. I guess my exec sucks but in all fairness QJ sucks. Yaaay personal record. This can become *alot* faster...


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jan 29, 2011)

32.43, 47.67, 44.81, 31.39, 40.13, *33.48, (25.73), 48.42, 32.57, 32.55*, 40.80, 43.41, 43.06, 37.66, 41.42, 33.56, 48.32, 27.44, 44.77, 37.59, 32.83, 32.07, 44.07, 34.65, 38.86, 29.93, (DNF(47.03)), 46.90, 40.42, 26.49 = *38.13* avg30

Bolded is 32.87 avg5. Slow but accurate, should memo faster.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 29, 2011)

Spef


----------



## Kynit (Jan 29, 2011)

Since when is sub-40 slow?!


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 29, 2011)

Spef wtf


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 29, 2011)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 32.43, 47.67, 44.81, 31.39, 40.13, *33.48, (25.73), 48.42, 32.57, 32.55*, 40.80, 43.41, 43.06, 37.66, 41.42, 33.56, 48.32, 27.44, 44.77, 37.59, 32.83, 32.07, 44.07, 34.65, 38.86, 29.93, (DNF(47.03)), 46.90, 40.42, 26.49 = *38.13* avg30
> 
> Bolded is 32.87 avg5. Slow but accurate, should memo faster.



"Very fast and accurate" is how I'd put it, but if you say so. This is just great.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 29, 2011)

Wtf Spef that's insane


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 29, 2011)

Kynit said:


> Since when is sub-40 slow?!


 
First off I would like to say that Ville's accomplishment with this average of 30 (with only 1 DNF?!?!) is absolutely amazing! The sub-30 solves are especially so to me!

To be fair too, I think Ville here is referring to his perceived pacing while solving. In BLD you can either GOGOGOGO or try to go a bit slower than top speed and try for more accurate solves. The fact that Ville was going at this pace, and achieving those times, is even more amazing to me.


----------



## Kynit (Jan 29, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> To be fair too, I think Ville here is referring to his perceived pacing while solving. In BLD you can either GOGOGOGO or try to go a bit slower than top speed and try for more accurate solves. The fact that Ville was going at this pace, and achieving those times, is even more amazing to me.


 
Yes, that makes complete sense; I'm reminded of your 'any faster and my brain will explode!' pacing


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jan 30, 2011)

5x5 success at UIUC! 27:07, not as good as any of my recent attempts, but hey, it's a success and I'll take it. Forgot one image for about three minutes before I remembered it, I was pretty sure I'd have made a mistake but fortunately no. Second attempt was a 20:xx DNF, off by a lot.

So now I'm ranked in everything but feet. I don't plan on doing feet anytime soon though, so it'll stay that way.


----------



## mati rubik (Jan 30, 2011)

New pB 3blind: 3:08.99


----------



## slocuber (Jan 30, 2011)

3rd try, 3rd success 
The time was 8:17 [6:54] 
Memo was slow, because I want a 5 success streak. 
I am uploading a video now.
My success rate is 100%, 3/3
EDIT: 3x3 BLD


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 30, 2011)

(50.46), 56.86, 54.22, 1:00.88, (DNF)
= 57.32 avg5
yay, second sub-1 avg5!


----------



## x-colo-x (Jan 30, 2011)

avg5 54.87 
(DNF), 55.99, (45.37), 58.46, 50.16


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jan 30, 2011)

First MBLD success! First try ever. I love first try successes.

Holy poop MBLD is hard with pure visual. I really need to go image based...

2/2 8:15

I was an idiot and refreshed the page and lost the scrambles...


----------



## Krible (Jan 30, 2011)

I learnt the corner method for old pochmann and solved 2x2x2 blindfolded for the first time today


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jan 30, 2011)

I guess I can claim this as an accomplishment: Smallest competition (UIUC) with full podiums for both 4x4 BLD and 5x5 BLD. Other competitions to have full podiums for both were WC2009, Jakarta Open 2010, and Aachen Open 2011, all of which had way more total competitors than this one did.


----------



## irontwig (Jan 30, 2011)

Tim Reynolds said:


> I guess I can claim this as an accomplishment: Smallest competition (UIUC) with full podiums for both 4x4 BLD and 5x5 BLD. Other competitions to have full podiums for both were WC2009, Jakarta Open 2010, and Aachen Open 2011, all of which had way more total competitors than this one did.


 
I think Helsinki Open had fewer competitors:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=HelsinkiOpen2011


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jan 30, 2011)

irontwig said:


> I think Helsinki Open had fewer competitors:
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=HelsinkiOpen2011


 
I think Helsinki Open 2011 didn't have full podium for 4x4x4 bld and 5x5x5 bld.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jan 30, 2011)

irontwig said:


> I think Helsinki Open had fewer competitors:
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=HelsinkiOpen2011


 
But only two people succeeded at 5x5 blindfolded...by "full podium" I mean 3 people succeeded, so that you have a 1st, 2nd, and 3rd (not counting DNFs).


----------



## irontwig (Jan 30, 2011)

Oops... missed "5bld"... -_-'


----------



## flan (Jan 30, 2011)

Edges success then after an almost corners success. Gonna practice memo at school tomorrow on my mini maru


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Jan 31, 2011)

5/5 - 12:13.16 mins 
Some pauses, not really fast. 

4x4x4 BLD - 8:30.64 mins
I didn't go for speed, normal solve.

Dennis


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 31, 2011)

3x3 BLD 48.05  3 pieces solved but w/e.
Former spefWR.

Also randomly tried a 4x4 only timed with stackmat and got 9:37.90


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jan 31, 2011)

Tim Reynolds said:


> I guess I can claim this as an accomplishment: Smallest competition (UIUC) with full podiums for both 4x4 BLD and 5x5 BLD. Other competitions to have full podiums for both were WC2009, Jakarta Open 2010, and Aachen Open 2011, all of which had way more total competitors than this one did.


 
Congrats on your 5x5x5 blind solve and congratulations to Dan Cohen for his first ever 4x4x4 blind solve!


----------



## Sebastien (Jan 31, 2011)

Olivér Perge said:


> Congrats [...] to Dan Cohen for his first ever 4x4x4 blind solve!





Tied rank with me and the only shared rank in the 4x4x4 BLD list! 

I was really laughing when I saw this 

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/e.php?i=444bf


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 31, 2011)

53.74, 1:04.61, 1:14.04, 56.64, 1:08.57, DNF(1:00.27), 1:09.51, 59.64, 1:15.77, DNF(1:30.39), 1:10.50, DNF(1:30.09) = 1:05.89 mean 9/12

pretty crappy :/


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 31, 2011)

Tim Reynolds said:


> 5x5 success at UIUC! 27:07, not as good as any of my recent attempts, but hey, it's a success and I'll take it. Forgot one image for about three minutes before I remembered it, I was pretty sure I'd have made a mistake but fortunately no. Second attempt was a 20:xx DNF, off by a lot.
> 
> So now I'm ranked in everything but feet. I don't plan on doing feet anytime soon though, so it'll stay that way.


Only just saw this. Congrats! All that perseverance at home has paid off massively  You should do feet just to join the all-events club


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 31, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> Only just saw this. Congrats! All that perseverance at home has paid off massively  You should do feet just to join the all-events club


 
I should join soon, too 
I just have to go to a competition with feet... which is almost never being done in German competitions.
Maybe Worlds? ;_; If I can go.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 31, 2011)

Yes said:


> I should join soon, too
> I just have to go to a competition with feet... which is almost never being done in German competitions.
> Maybe Worlds? ;_; If I can go.


Scandinavia often has them


----------



## Shortey (Jan 31, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> Scandinavia often has them


 
We do? Finland isn't a part of Scandinavia.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jan 31, 2011)

Shortey said:


> We do? Finland isn't a part of Scandinavia.


 
Come on! If England can be a part of Europe, then Finland could be a part of Scandinavia.


----------



## Rune (Jan 31, 2011)

"Scandinavia[1] is a region in northern Europe that includes Denmark and two of the Scandinavian Peninsula's countries, Norway and Sweden. In common English usage, Finland, Iceland, the Faroe Islands and Greenland are often grouped with Scandinavia."


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 31, 2011)

Sorry I didn't realise Finland wasn't Scandinavia. Anyway, Sweden had feet in September, and Danish (are they Scandinavia?) comps have it too


----------



## TMOY (Jan 31, 2011)

Yes said:


> I should join soon, too
> I just have to go to a competition with feet... which is almost never being done in German competitions.
> Maybe Worlds? ;_; If I can go.


 
In the upcoming months, among European competitions, there are comps holding WF in Norway, France, Netherlands and Denmark. The last three are neighbouring Germany, you should try to go to at least one of them.

(and if you come to Neptune Open, Kanneti will have some competition for 3^3 speed )


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 31, 2011)

wtf.

3x3 bld 1:42.06, still with old pochmann for corners and edges. 5 edges solved, so lolucky scramble.

Memo was 51, exec was 51 also :

corners: WUOD XIA
parity
edges: QB LP FXF

I don't understand M2.


----------



## Toad (Jan 31, 2011)

lolben


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jan 31, 2011)

New 3BLD PB. <3

R2 D' F L B' D R2 B' L2 F L2 B U2 D F' L' R2 D2 L2 F' U2 R' B' R B2

1:14.33.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 31, 2011)

Toad said:


> lolben



eff yew.


----------



## Kynit (Jan 31, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> I don't understand M2.


Setup target to UB, M2, undo setup. Targets in the M-slice use M U2 M U2, inverse, and two other algs for the two bad cases.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Feb 1, 2011)

Just did 2 5x5x5 BLD attempts.

1. 15:02.35 mins
2. 14:35.35 mins

Second is PB by 1.34 seconds .
Could have been faster because of the + centers.

EDIT1:

I just did a 4x4x4 BLD - 8:26.62 mins. 
Felt faster somehow.

Dennis


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 2, 2011)

First sub-2 average of 5. Ecstatic! Hoping for some good results at Brown Cubing Day.

Average of 5: 1:50.01
1. (1:33.76) R B' F U2 D L2 U' R2 U' R D' B' R2 F' B L D' U2 F2 L B2 U' B2 R2 F' 
2. 1:55.13 F2 D F' B2 U L2 R' F2 R2 F2 D' B' D L' F' R2 U' D' L U2 L U2 B2 U D 
3. (DNF(2:07.22)[2:07.22 | Mismemoed LB shot. UB LB flipped.]) F' R F D' U2 R2 U' B2 F2 R L' F L U' F' B R' B D' L2 B' D L2 U' R 
4. 1:59.38[Beautiful execution. Memo was horrible, should have put me over 2min.] L2 B2 F2 L' F R2 U2 F2 L2 F R U B' U2 R F2 R2 B' R2 L' D' U2 B L2 D' 
5. 1:35.53 R' B F' R U2 R' U2 L B2 R' B L' F' L' B U2 F L' R' D2 F U F R D2


----------



## Kynit (Feb 2, 2011)

3:03.63 lucky 3BLD - 3 corners solved. It's still a very fast time for me! I'm glad I opened my eyes to a solved cube this time


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 2, 2011)

Yesterday I got three 3x3 BLD single PBs:
45.11
44.19 (on cam!)
43.55

Also a 51.51 mean of 3:
50.66, 50.25, 53.63

I really need to stop saying I will learn a better method. I need to do it


----------



## slocuber (Feb 2, 2011)

5:02.45 U' B2 L' U B F' D2 R2 F2 L2 F' L F R' B2 U B F2 L2 F D' R2 B' D2 B' 

First success with parity...


----------



## Toad (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes said:


> Yesterday I got three 3x3 BLD single PBs:
> 45.11
> 44.19 (on cam!)
> 43.55
> ...



Woah fast!! What do you use currently, M2 / Y perms?


----------



## porkynator (Feb 2, 2011)

I stopped for a week and then I got this: 
1:57.13, 1:59.58, 2:18.40, DNF(1:53.87), 1:47.63, DNF(2:08.45), 2:05.65
2:05.04 Ao5, 2:01.68 mean 5/7
Also, 2:08 DNF had a sub30 memo... and no problems with recall at all, just a wrong setup


----------



## MrMoney (Feb 3, 2011)

MBLD 10/10 in 53.39 (40.03)

First time doing a medium MBLD in a while. Norwegian Open is in 9 days and I am really looking foreward to it! I have only practised 3BLD 4BLD and MBLD, so I hope to get some results I will be happy with.

My wishresults:
3BLD: Sub 1min30 (1st-3rd place)
4BLD: Success, first one in Norway! (1st-3rd place)
MBLD: First place

I will be happy if I get one of these. Oh I hope it is not bad luck to write your expectations


----------



## JasonK (Feb 4, 2011)

New PB: 3:31.10
Scramble was R' F' U2 L D F' B' L R U2 B2 R2 L' F2 L U F2 D' F B R D' F D' F2

Third attempt with pure visual corners and it's working really well


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 5, 2011)

2:09.99 3bld ^_^

lolscramble:

D' L' F2 D2 U2 L2 D' F2 D' B F L' R2 U B' R' L' D B' R' D2 B D' R U2

non lucky since no pieces are solved.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Feb 5, 2011)

1. 1:04.84 D' L' F' D2 R2 D' B2 F2 U2 B' R' B L' B' U B R2 D' R L2 U' R U2 F2 L' 
31 second memo, getting nearer to sub 1


----------



## pappas (Feb 6, 2011)

5/5 multi bld in a little under an hour, probably can get alot faster because I had constant nagging from parents cos of dinner. Also I just made up routes on the spot + I only started using letters for corner memo yesterday so I have to count through the pieces to find which piece is which letter.


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 6, 2011)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> 5/5 multi bld in a little under an hour, probably can get alot faster because I had constant nagging from parents cos of dinner. Also I just made up routes on the spot + I only started using letters for corner memo yesterday so I have to count through the pieces to find which piece is which letter.


Nice! Do you have all of your images just about sorted?


----------



## pappas (Feb 6, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Nice! Do you have all of your images just about sorted?


 
No not really I haven't learnt any for ages. I switched to audio a bit during the memo. I'm going to start learning them again though.


----------



## Krible (Feb 6, 2011)

YAAAY! I just did my first 3x3x3 blind!! 21 minutes 20 seconds. I started learning 9 days ago and finally i made it.
I use m2 (letters) for edges and pochman (visual) for corners. Lol, im so happy now


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 6, 2011)

Toad said:


> Woah fast!! What do you use currently, M2 / Y perms?


 
yeah still :/


----------



## ssb150388 (Feb 6, 2011)

Got a 2:24 official BLD.
My first success in a comp.


----------



## toastman (Feb 6, 2011)

WOOHOO! Just completed my first ever "edges only" BLD solve after about 10 failures. Basically, I slowed way, way down to make 100% certain I'd have no mistakes.

Initial Memo was NVDJMWPETKD in 8:16. Thought "This can't be right. Only 11 letters". Start again.
1:37 later, realised I'd missed a letter. NVDLMW*U*PETKD I'd already had an image-story in my head and didn't want to re-jig it. Decided to "Brute-force" the extra letter.

Execution in 5:43.67. Blindfold off, cube solved. WOOHOOHOOHOO!

The memo story was: NeeraV (dude I know) DJs for Michael Winslow (the sound-effects guy from police academy) letter-U, Paul Eddington (from Yes Minister) Tae-Kwon-do's a Dog. ~200 moves without error.

(Almost made a mistake and memoed that third letter as a B and not a D. Very, very disturbing image. What has been seen cannot be unseen *shudder*)

BRING ON CORNERS! I'll be practicing the rest of Old-Pochmann this week and will do a full attempt next weekend. WOOHOO! BLD is AWESOME FUN! Thanks to all those in the "Blindfold Failures" Thread for your continual encouragement (especially CH and Team-Oz-MultiBLD  )

Also, it's 2:55am and I have to get up for work in the morning (It's OK, I had a long nap). Listening to classical music seemed to help as well. I'm going to have a beer.


----------



## x-colo-x (Feb 6, 2011)

avg5 54.67: 51.79, 53.44, (51.24), 58.77, (1:02.68)


----------



## MrMoney (Feb 6, 2011)

MBLD 3/3 9:20
MBLD 8/8 39:50
MBLD 10/10 48:55

Happy with these times. The 3/3 was an improvement from 13:xx and the 8/8 is and improvement from 42:xx


----------



## Kynit (Feb 6, 2011)

toastman said:


> WOOHOO! Just completed my first ever "edges only" BLD solve after about 10 failures.


 


Once you get a few successes, it becomes a lot easier... I used to have trouble remembering four letters, and now I can memorize a 3x3 without struggling to recall anything. Keep at it!


----------



## Julian (Feb 6, 2011)

Krible said:


> YAAAY! I just did my first 3x3x3 blind!! 21 minutes 20 seconds. I started learning 9 days ago and finally i made it.
> I use m2 (letters) for edges and pochman (visual) for corners. Lol, im so happy now


Congrats! You have a fun journey ahead of you


----------



## Xishem (Feb 7, 2011)

2x2BLD; Old Pochmann Y-Perm

1. 1:06.38 R2 D' B' L2 D' U2 F R2 U' R B2 R2 U' D2 B R L B' F' D F2 B2 L D' B2 
2. 1:14.64 R' B U' D R D R2 U F' R D2 R D' L U F2 U R L D B2 L' F' D' B' 
3. 1:07.11 U2 R' F' U F' R' F U2 F' R' U' 
4. (32.23) U2 F' R2 F2 U' R2 U R' F R2 U' 
5. DNF(1:01.01) R U R' U2 F' R F2 U' F2 R' U' 
6. DNF(1:01.81) R U' F U' R U2 R' U F2 R2 U' 
7. 1:10.67 F R' U2 F U' F' U2 R U2 R' U' 
8. DNF(39.69) F2 U2 F' R' F2 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 U' 
9. 1:08.95 R2 F U R F' U2 R U' F' R' U' 
10. DNF(48.93) U' F2 U' R' U' R U' R2 F R' U' 
11. 1:08.27 U' F U2 R' F' U' F R' U2 R' U' 
12. DNF(51.30) U' R U R' U F2 U2 R' U' R2 U' 
13. 53.51 F' R2 F2 R' U2 R' U F2 U R' U' 
14. DNF(2:57.23) F' R U2 F2 R2 F' U R2 F2 R' U' 
15. 58.24 F R' U2 R' F' R2 F R' U' R U' 
16. DNF(54.28) R U' F' U2 F2 R' U' R U2 R' U' 
17. DNF(1:18.44) U R' U' R' F U2 F U F R2 U' 
18. 2:11.57 F U F' U R' U F' R' U R' U' 
19. 47.15 R U2 F R2 F R' U2 R2 U2 R' U' 
20. DNF(1:41.59) U' R' U' F U' R F R' F' R' U' 
21. DNF(1:42.39) R2 U' F' U' F' R2 F2 R' F' R' U' 
22. DNF(2:13.60) F2 U2 R F' R' U R F2 U2 R' U' 
23. DNF(57.83) U F' U2 F' U' R U' R U' R' U' 
24. 1:04.66 U F U' F' U2 R F2 R F' R' U' 
25. 50.66 R U2 R U F2 R U2 R2 F' R' U' 
26. 1:12.93 R' U F' R F U F R2 U' R2 U' 
27. 59.97 R2 U' F U2 R' F2 R F U' R' U' 
28. 2:12.11 R' U2 F R U' F' R' U F R' U' 
29. 1:10.11 U R F' U R' F R2 U' F R' U' 
30. 1:01.56 U F' R2 U2 R' F' R' F2 U' R' U' 
31. 1:16.51 U F' R2 U2 R' F' R' F2 U' R' U' 
32. 1:05.94 U2 R2 F2 U R' F2 R U' F' R2 U' 
33. 58.62 F U' R U2 R F' U R2 U2 R' U' 
34. (DNF(41.69)) F2 R2 U F' U2 R F R U' R' U' 
35. 44.11 F U R2 F2 U R U2 R2 F' R' U' 

I've pretty much been doing 2x2 BLD for the past 6 or 7 hours. I've been trying to stay away from safe memo and trying to push my memory -- It's worked out better than I thought it might. I'm hoping it will really help with my 3x3 corners time. Got my PB of 32.23 in these solves, and I'm pretty happy about it.

Edit: Got some more good ones. Finally got 11/12 in a row for an Ao12 of 1:11.31 

Edit2: And just got a sub-1 Ao12!  59.85


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 7, 2011)

(45.81), 1:07.90, (DNF), 48.95, 48.60 = 55.15 

Too bad about the counting 1:07, but I haven't been getting many sub-50s so the counting two make up for it.


----------



## x-colo-x (Feb 7, 2011)

44.12	R D2 R2 L' D F' L2 D' F R' L2 U B2 R2 D' F2 U2 B2 U R2
i'm starting doing a lot of sub 50


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 8, 2011)

Quoted from this week's competition (week#6): This week I did my 3 fastest 5x5x5BLD solves ever, and 5 of my top 10 fastest solves ever. I also got over 50% accuracy for 5x5x5 (75% actually) for the first time since I don't know how long ago. I don't know what happened between last week and this week, but I'm glad it happened!

Here are the last 8 solves I've done on 5x5x5BLD:
10:56.49 11:56.27 DNF 12:39.53 10:44.94 11:48.66 10:57.50 DNF

Average of all the non-DNF solves is 11:30.57 which is only about 8 seconds slower than what my pb single was before this week.

As I said in my competition post - let's just say that I screamed a lot this week


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow, Chris - awesome! You need to get to a competition soon so you can take back that NAR that you still deserve. It was nice that you let me steal it for a bit, but now you should take it back.

I'm still hopeful I'll be able to be competitive with you again when I get really good at BH wings; they're helping, but I still pause too much between pairs.

I'm having a good streak on 5x5x5 BLD, too - 6 successes in a row, counting the two I had in competition a week ago.


----------



## porkynator (Feb 8, 2011)

Memo pb for a successful solve: 24.xx seconds (3 edges skip and a twisted corner, total time was 1:52.xx)


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 8, 2011)

First 3x3 blind success using Old Pochmann and visual memo. The time was quite slow considering the ease of the scramble; it took me about 20 minutes. Still quite satisfied.

Edit: This was only my second real attempt.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Feb 8, 2011)

I decided to use my double images (2 pieces = 1 image) also for single 3x3x3 BLD now. Its much harder in the beginning because i cant rush (memo i mean). Its because i have to think longer about the correct images since there are about 1000 of them. But i realized that i will get faster with that in the future. Its also a huge help for my MULTI BLD, 4x4x4 BLD and 5x5x5 BLD because i will get faster with "finding" the correct images. 
I just did some solves and also got a nice 1:18.06 mins, wich is quiet fast for double images. The best way is to memorize it slowly and carefully wich makes it easier to remember and the execution faster i think. At least, thats the way i will practise it now...

Dennis


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 9, 2011)

What? Over 1000? What? I am learing 2 letters per image (AA-AX through XA-XX) and that's only 576 images, how do you get over 1k?


----------



## Johan444 (Feb 9, 2011)

First 4x4 BLD success! Didn't time it, but took atleast 30 mins. Used commutators for centers, r2 for edges and pochmann corners. My 4th try. Feels great.


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 9, 2011)

Johan444 said:


> First 4x4 BLD success! Didn't time it, but took atleast 30 mins. Used commutators for centers, r2 for edges and pochmann corners. My 4th try. Feels great.


 Awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## Johan444 (Feb 9, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> Awesome! Congratulations!


 
Thanks, both for the congrats and the tutorial wich made it possible for me to do this


----------



## porkynator (Feb 9, 2011)

PB single and average 3/5: (1:37.07), 1:59.54, 1:47.08, 1:57.47, (DNF(2:00.46)) = 1:54.70


----------



## Xishem (Feb 9, 2011)

Not really sure how these solves happened. Both were NL, but pretty easy, each having only 1 cycle for edges and 1 cycle for corners. Regardless, these times are pretty fast for me, and they happened one after the other.

3x3BLD:
3:47.78
3:45.04

Personal bests by far (Previous PB was 5:4X.XX). BLD is starting to become less a chore and more a fun event!


----------



## tim (Feb 9, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> What? Over 1000? What? I am learing 2 letters per image (AA-AX through XA-XX) and that's only 576 images, how do you get over 1k?


 
Different sets for corners and edges - obviously.


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 9, 2011)

Whoa... I am already having difficulties finishing the last 42 images of my list, let alone have to find an additional full set.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 10, 2011)

tim said:


> Different sets for corners and edges - obviously.


 
But..why would they do that? I saw no real good reason to do that when I was making my pair list.
@Cubenovice, PM me what you have left, I have my list almost fully memorized (A-R done)


----------



## qqwref (Feb 10, 2011)

tim said:


> RyanReese09 said:
> 
> 
> > What? Over 1000? What? I am learing 2 letters per image (AA-AX through XA-XX) and that's only 576 images, how do you get over 1k?
> ...


Alternatively, he could be using a person-action system, with one person and one action (that is, two "images") for each possible letter pair.


----------



## ariasamie (Feb 10, 2011)

MrMoney said:


> MBLD 3/3 9:20
> MBLD 8/8 39:50
> MBLD 10/10 48:55
> 
> Happy with these times. The 3/3 was an improvement from 13:xx and the 8/8 is and improvement from 42:xx


----------



## pappas (Feb 10, 2011)

3/3 multi in 13:17 using journey for memo. It's a great feeling taking off the blindfold and having all cubes solved.


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi Ryan, thanks for the offer but I already know the "letter pair image list thread" and both of Chris' lists.

They have helped me but I use only something like 5% of them since my list is mostly made up of Dutch words ;-)


----------



## MrMoney (Feb 10, 2011)

ariasamie said:


>


 
When it comes to MBLD I like being accurate  I have devised a strategy for me to almost never miss twists/flips or the order of images/locations. It seems to be working well, but I still have MANY improvements which I will implement 

Thanks!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 10, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Hi Ryan, thanks for the offer but I already know the "letter pair image list thread" and both of Chris' lists.
> 
> They have helped me but I use only something like 5% of them since my list is mostly made up of Dutch words ;-)


 
You could translate.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 10, 2011)

3:57.07 OHBLD. My PB. </3 slice moves. TuRBo from now on for OHBLD.


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 11, 2011)

5BLD: 11:46.18.

Last weekly comp scramble, starting to get used to my new xcenter lettering scheme.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 11, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> (45.81), 1:07.90, (DNF), 48.95, 48.60 = 55.15
> 
> Too bad about the counting 1:07, but I haven't been getting many sub-50s so the counting two make up for it.


O_O
I missed this, great job :tu


Zane_C said:


> 5BLD: 11:46.18.
> 
> Last weekly comp scramble, starting to get used to my new xcenter lettering scheme.


Was it lucky? Because the last I heard of, your pb was 13:50~ with your old scheme


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks, Tim.


Tim Major said:


> Was it lucky? Because the last I heard of, your pb was 13:50~ with your old scheme


I may not have scrambled correctly, but going off memory I had 4 xcenters, 4 +centers, 1 corner and 1 wing solved.

Before I'd switched my scheme, I had many sub-12 times... unfortunately along with these times, came a very long DNF steak.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 11, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Was it lucky? Because the last I heard of, your pb was 13:50~ with your old scheme



5-BLD are very seldom lucky in the meaning of > 20% pieces solved (>= ~19). 4-BLD happens more often.
But the third solve definitely was easy, I must have oriented differently from Zane, as I recall I managed to 
get no less than 16 center pieces solved. (I got 17:06).


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 11, 2011)

MatsBergsten said:


> I must have oriented differently from Zane, as I recall I managed to
> get no less than 16 center pieces solved. (I got 17:06).


I don't orient 5x5 as I barely understand the center switching comms. 
I applied the scramble again and undid it to reassure I scramble correctly, it appears I scrambled wrong the first time. The 11:46.18 had an additional 1 xcenter and 1 +center solved for me. Lol, do I DNF the last scramble now?


----------



## Faz (Feb 11, 2011)

14:03.61 5bld 

Scramble was kinda crap.


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 11, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> 5BLD: 11:46.18.
> 
> Last weekly comp scramble, starting to get used to my new xcenter lettering scheme.



Congrats Zane! I knew you'd be happy that you relettered once you had a bit of time to adjust! Wait until your new scheme becomes second nature, I think you'll find that your times continue to go down!



fazrulz said:


> 14:03.61 5bld
> 
> Scramble was kinda crap.


 
Congrats Feliks! Keep up your crazy magic here! With your 4x4x4 BLD times being what they are I think you could easily go sub-10 on 5x5x5 with just a bit of practice (probably not even a lot to be honest). Good luck!


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 11, 2011)

YAY!

3x3 bld 1:57.23, still using just old pochmann 

corners: DIPOLG twist buffer/E headlights
edges: BX JEAP FINA

2 edges solved, no parity, 59 sec memo.

I should probably learn a new method soon


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 11, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> I don't orient 5x5 as I barely understand the center switching comms.
> I applied the scramble again and undid it to reassure I scramble correctly, it appears I scrambled wrong the first time. The 11:46.18 had an additional 1 xcenter and 1 +center solved for me. Lol, do I DNF the last scramble now?


 
No, I would count it if I were you. You had an honest attempt at the scramble, and you're not judged on your scrambling ability, but your solving ability.

And it sounds like you didn't get the real benefit from that scramble anyway. I'm not sure if it was "officially lucky", but it probably was, the way I oriented it. I counted: I had 19 center pieces solved - it was one of the most ridiculously easy 5x5x5 BLD scrambles ever.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Feb 11, 2011)

Yes, i have 2 different "sets" of images for corners and edges...

Dennis


----------



## Xishem (Feb 12, 2011)

2/3 multiblind in 25:59.35

This was my first ever multiblind attempt and I'm pretty stoked with how I did. The first cube was only off by two swapped edges and two swapped corners. I just forgot to shoot to my last edge location. Pretty excited, though.

Also, I had a sub-3 3bld with only three corners wrong. Memo was my first sub-1 memo.


----------



## toastman (Feb 12, 2011)

YOU BLOODY RIPPER! FIRST EVER 3x3 BLD SUCCESS!! (4th real attempt, second for the night).

Scramble:
R' D B' L F2 R B U' F2 D' L' R2 B' D F' U2 L' R2 U F D' F' R F U'

Old Pochmann
Memo time: 15:18.71 
Execution time: 07:25.32 (Shocking, I know, but deliberately slow to ensure success)
Total: 22:44.03

Memo/Solution (Speffz notation):
DERVLMJFAGXD edges. 
Rotate 2 corners (S-CW and D-CCW. I used [F D F' D']x2 as that's all I could remember. Yeah, I suck. Deal with it.)
Solve rest of edges : CLQBTB

Visual Memo (I really really need to make my image pair list. Leave me alone)
"Dave E(dude I know) drives a Recreational Vehicle and bites a Lemon Wedge. Jenny F. (girl I know) is AnGry and does an XD smiley face, then is SaD. Carl Lewis runs past a CHuB security team who are protecting Tony Blair."

And if you're bored, the solution (It's just Old Pochmann - 302 moves). But there's typos in it (I typed it into alg.garron.us and the cube ended up a mess. Can't be bothered fixing).



Spoiler



R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' 
l' R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U' L' l 
d L R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L' d 
D2 L2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L2 D2 
d L' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L d' 
l R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' l' 
d' L R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L' d 
d2 L R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' d2 L'
R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U' L' 
l' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' l 
L2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L2 
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' 
R2 F D F' D' F D F' D' U' 
U D F D' F' D F D' F' R2 
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' 
D2 R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D2 
R' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R R 
U R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U' L' U' 
R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R 
U R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U' L' U'



I'm over the moon at this. AUSSIE CUBERS FTW! WE'VE GOT ALL THE SPEED RECORDS, NOW WE'RE AFTER THE BLD AND MULTIBLD AS WELL. LOCK UP YOUR DAUGHTERS. FAZ, ZANE AND ARONPM IN THE HOUSE! VEGEMITE FOR LIFE! DEATH TO ORANGINA!

(Yeah, thanks to Chris-H, Mike Hug-hey and the rest of the gang for their support in the BLD failures thread).

OK, it's 1am, and I need a beer.


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 12, 2011)

toastman said:


> YOU BLOODY RIPPER! FIRST EVER 3x3 BLD SUCCESS!! (4th real attempt, second for the night).


Congratulations!


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 12, 2011)

toastman said:


> FIRST EVER 3x3 BLD SUCCESS!!


 
Welcome to your new addiction, and congrats! :tu


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 12, 2011)

toastman said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Prepare for addiction... Now go get faster. =D


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 12, 2011)

3x3x2 bld 5:4x.xx...with old pochmann of course


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 12, 2011)

First ever sub-60 for 3x3x3 BLD!

59.28



Spoiler



Scramble: U R' B U D' F R U B' F2 D' R' D B2 R U' B' R' L' D L D2 F R' F'

reorient to my color scheme: z2

Cycles in Speffz

cycle edges:
A -> O -> L : R y [L' U2 L, E] y' R' (optimal is: u' R E' L E R' E' L' U)
A -> S -> D : y' [M D M', U'] y
A -> J -> N : [R U R', E']
A -> G -> B : [U', M' D' M]
A -> H -> I : [U L U', M]

cycle corners:
A -> H -> W : R2 y [L D2 L', U2] y' R2 (optimal is: x' L2 B2 L' F' L B2 L' F L' x)
A -> C -> P : [U2, R' D' R]
A -> I -> B : y' x' [L' U' L, D'] x y
A -> U -> B : y' x' [L' U' L, D2] - solved

Total is 76 turns. This is 2 turns off of optimal, I should have done A9's in two places where I did 10 movers instead. I would still like to get a sub-60 single one day using purely move optimal BH for both corners and edges, if only for the novelty of it.



SO HAPPY to finally have gotten a sub-60 single! Now if only I could solve just as quickly on a 5x5x5  This was definitely *not* done at GOGOGOGO pace. I tried to go at a pace that felt like the 3x3x3 version of the 5x5x5 pace I was using in weekly competition #6, so slightly faster than that but not ridiculously so.


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 12, 2011)

Very nice Chris  I find it weird you didn't just do the A perm on the first corner cycle though, I thought it would be obvious (also you didn't need the x' rotation )


----------



## aronpm (Feb 12, 2011)

toastman said:


> YOU BLOODY RIPPER! FIRST EVER 3x3 BLD SUCCESS!!
> 
> I'm over the moon at this. AUSSIE CUBERS FTW! WE'VE GOT ALL THE SPEED RECORDS, NOW WE'RE AFTER THE BLD AND MULTIBLD AS WELL. LOCK UP YOUR DAUGHTERS. FAZ, ZANE AND ARONPM IN THE HOUSE! VEGEMITE FOR LIFE! DEATH TO ORANGINA!


Congrats! Also lol



cmhardw said:


> First ever sub-60 for 3x3x3 BLD!
> 
> 59.28


Nice job Chris, hopefully there will be many more of those to come in the future!


----------



## Kynit (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow, Chris! You've certainly earned that one!


----------



## joey (Feb 12, 2011)

FINALLY CHRIS.

Mike, Your turn


----------



## TMOY (Feb 12, 2011)

332 BLD in 1:20.05. With 3-cycle it's really easy


----------



## Engberg91 (Feb 13, 2011)

3x3 BLD 2:43.27
New PB =D


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 13, 2011)

TMOY said:


> 332 BLD in 1:20.05. With 3-cycle it's really easy



8-0

whats the code


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 13, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> First ever sub-60 for 3x3x3 BLD!



This is great Chris! 

I don't think you're too far off from wiping out another digit, when it comes to big cubes.


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for the comments everyone! Also, I'm freaking out right now, because I have another PB set today!

6x6x6 BLD
26:21.40 (15:50ish memo)

Done for this week's forum competition (week #7). I'm pretty sure this is my first sub-35 minute solve, so naturally I'm flipping out right now!

This was also done at the same pace as my 5x5x5's from week #6, just the 6x6x6 version of that. I'm going to start calling this my "clay sculpting" pace, as I don't know of any other way to describe it. The idea behind the pacing is that I push on the cube as much as possible, but when the cube pushes back on me I accept that and let it push back on me. This definitely did not feel _anything_ like the GOGOGOGO pace I've heard people talk about, and that I myself have used in the past. If anything it felt more like I've heard Mike and Ville talk about for their pacing.

Today is the best BLD day since my 5x5x5 solves last week! I forgot how awesome it feels to set new pb times! So great! 

--edit--
Ok, I'm going to call it a night on a high note. I just got a 59.82 3x3x3 BLD success, only my second ever sub-60! I have no idea why I improved across the board on all cube sizes for BLD in the past week or two, but I'm so happy right now! This reminds me of why it's so easy to get hooked on BLD!


----------



## Keroma12 (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow that's awesome Chris. Any chance that's the UWR?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 13, 2011)

Keroma12 said:


> Wow that's awesome Chris. Any chance that's the UWR?


 
I'm pretty sure it is - I think my best is somewhere around 28 minutes, and I think I've held the UWR for the past couple of years, simply because no one else has worked on it.

Congratulations, Chris - I'm totally not keeping up with you now. The sub-60 is also awesome! Great job!

Oh, and the "let the cube push back" thing is kind of how I solve in competition. I try to go as fast as I can, but if it seems like it doesn't work, I slow down as much as I need to, whatever that is, and I just don't worry about it. I find it's really good for getting successful solves in competition. So I suspect you're doing the right thing. I suspect our time difference is still just the difference in experience between us - you still have a couple of years on me.


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 13, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> I'm pretty sure it is - I think my best is somewhere around 28 minutes, and I think I've held the UWR for the past couple of years, simply because no one else has worked on it.
> 
> Congratulations, Chris - I'm totally not keeping up with you now. The sub-60 is also awesome! Great job!



Hey Mike, thanks for the kind words, but I still view you as the top BLD person here. I view myself as a specialist if anything, I only do single BLD attempts, and only on cubes. I'm starting to develop some interest in multi, but I have yet to actually start practicing it.



Mike Hughey said:


> Oh, and the "let the cube push back" thing is kind of how I solve in competition. I try to go as fast as I can, but if it seems like it doesn't work, I slow down as much as I need to, whatever that is, and I just don't worry about it. I find it's really good for getting successful solves in competition. So I suspect you're doing the right thing. I suspect our time difference is still just the difference in experience between us - you still have a couple of years on me.


 
Mike, again because you have SO many BLD accomplishments, I sometimes forget that I did start big cubes BLD before you did. To be fair you still have me totally whooped on 7x7x7 BLD, both in accuracy and overall time. Plus, I have to be honest that your 10 cube Square-1 Multi is one of, if not THE, craziest things I've ever heard of in the entire time I've been cubing O_O

I do see what you mean about how using this pace seems to be more accurate. I definitely feel more confident when I just slow down whenever things get tougher, rather than trying to GOGOGOGO, knowing that I will probably DNF when I get to the hard part during my solving phase.

I'll keep trying to practice this way and see what comes of it, but yes I agree with you and Ville now that this seems to be an ideal pace, for me at least.


----------



## RCTACameron (Feb 13, 2011)

2x2 BLD average of 5 PB on video:
13.43+, (DNF(12.91)), 16.72+, (9.61), 12.34 = 14.16


----------



## mati rubik (Feb 13, 2011)

2:55.93 R2 F2 U2 R' U2 D' R' D' U B R U B2 R' F' D2 B2 R2 U2 D F2 U2 D2 L R2 first sub 2, with ELL in the D face cycle


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 13, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> First ever sub-60 for 3x3x3 BLD!
> 
> 59.28
> This was definitely *not* done at GOGOGOGO pace. I tried to go at a pace that felt like the 3x3x3 version of the 5x5x5 pace I was using in weekly competition #6, so slightly faster than that but not ridiculously so.


Woah, crazy, great job. Zane had a fast either multi or 5BLD result and we spoke at the meetup, he didn't try to memo fast, he just said he went slow and steady, I've been trying to memo like this and it helps, and it's more relaxing and enjoyable (and fast and easier to recall )



toastman said:


> YOU BLOODY RIPPER! FIRST EVER 3x3 BLD SUCCESS!! (4th real attempt, second for the night).


Finally, I've seen your DNFs in the BLD failures thread, good job.


toastman said:


> AUSSIE CUBERS FTW! WE'VE GOT ALL THE SPEED RECORDS, NOW WE'RE AFTER THE BLD AND MULTIBLD AS WELL. LOCK UP YOUR DAUGHTERS. FAZ, ZANE AND ARONPM IN THE HOUSE! VEGEMITE FOR LIFE! DEATH TO ORANGINA!


Austraya mayte!


toastman said:


> OK, it's 1am, and I need a beer.


Well earned...


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 13, 2011)

Congratulations Toastman and Chris!


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 13, 2011)

2/2 (1:57.72+)


----------



## pappas (Feb 13, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> 2/2 (1:57.72+)


 
Woah. Under a minute a cube. Congrats.


----------



## nccube (Feb 13, 2011)

First 3x3 success using PAO for edges: 4:50.xx


----------



## TMOY (Feb 13, 2011)

TMOY said:


> 332 BLD in 1:20.05. With 3-cycle it's really easy


 
1:08.19, new PB. With edge parity.

Ben: just learn comms 

Edit: yeah sub-1  56.58, no parity.


----------



## porkynator (Feb 13, 2011)

Single PB: 1:29.05
and 1:51.17 mean 8/10
1:40.86, 1:57.34, 2:08.59, 2:00.57, 1:48.74, DNF(2:12.98), 1:29.05, DNF(2:59.22), 2:02.09, 1:42.12
on that 2:59 while solving the edges I noticed I had forgotten parity, so I undid the cycles I had done, did the parity and finished the solve... stil dnf :fp


----------



## mati rubik (Feb 13, 2011)

single PB, 2:51.11 with hand scramble, and the second solve after that, 2:22.18 

My goal is sub 2


----------



## Xishem (Feb 14, 2011)

2x2BLD

Average of 12: 41.29
1. 37.22 F2 U R2 F' R2 F' U R2 U' R2 U' 
2. 33.65 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 U' F' R2 F2 R' U' 
3. (30.21) F2 R2 F' R' F2 R' U2 R' U' R2 U' 
4. 37.26 U2 R2 U' R' U F' R F U2 F' U' 
5. 1:03.36 F2 U R' U' F R U' R' U2 R' U' 
6. 32.25 U2 F2 U2 F' R' F2 U F' U R' U' 
7. 39.34 R2 F' R F' U' R U2 R2 U2 R' U' 
8. 31.86 F' R2 U2 R' F2 U F R U R2 U' 
9. 37.26 R' F R F' R' U2 R F2 U' R2 U' 
10. (DNF(1:02.56)) U' R' U F2 R' F' R' U F' R' U' 
11. 47.54 R' F2 U' F U' F2 U' R U R' U' 
12. 53.22 R2 U R2 U' R2 U' F R' U' R' U' 

Also, got a 2x2BLD PB of 23.36 (It was lucky), as well as a 25.89 NL.

Classic y-perm Pochmann.


----------



## MrMoney (Feb 14, 2011)

Results from Norwegian Open 2011:

333BLD: Won the competition with the time 1:49.xx, not very proud of this. I took some cheap advice instead of going for what I really wanted; to break my competition PB (1:38.xx). Safesolved all the way. Had a 1:36 with two corners twisted the wrong way. Need to stop doing that.

3MBLD: Won with the score 7/8 which is OK. 8 cubes is starting to feel like a small-MBLD. Next competition will certainly include at least 10-12 cubes. I took my time and started at 40, even though I was finished memorizing at 23. The messed up cube was a Y-perm gone wrong and I KNEW it. Tried undoing my moves but to no avail. Joar filmed it all 

[video]www.youtube.com:80/watch?v=e24PUHPMSuw[/video]

4BLD: Only me and Eivind trying this. DNF by two corners twisted wrong (read above ^^) and the second one was a mess. Too late in the day to do 4BLD 

All in all I have mixed feelings about my results. I know I can get alot faster in everything, I just hope I get the time to practise till next competition


----------



## Xishem (Feb 14, 2011)

A new 3BLD personal best: 2:58.83

So excited that I got a sub-3 single! It was non-lucky too -- really just a lot of letter pairs that I could come up with images for pretty quickly (My images list isn't completely made, so I just make images on the fly).


----------



## Julian (Feb 14, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> 2/2 (1:57.72+)


Makes me wonder, what happens if you +2 more than 1 cube in a MBLD attempt? +4? Or still +2?


----------



## Xishem (Feb 14, 2011)

Julian said:


> Makes me wonder, what happens if you +2 more than 1 cube in a MBLD attempt? +4? Or still +2?


 
I thought the same thing. I imagine it's +2 for each unsolved cube, going by the WCA regulations for solved state.

And this:
H1b1) When the total time is reached, the attempt is stopped and the number of solved and not solved puzzles is counted.


----------



## Sebastien (Feb 14, 2011)

1:23.80

F D L2 B2 D2 L2 F R F D R D' U' B2 F R2 U' 

Done for a German forum competition and beets my personal best by like 10 seconds (not too sure about my previous PB).

NO solves pieces and even parity but it was just very easy for me to memo.


----------



## Julian (Feb 14, 2011)

New 3x3 PB yesterday, btw.


----------



## riffz (Feb 14, 2011)

1:19.12

New PB single, non-lucky.

I'm not improving at all since I started school again. I vow from this point forward to attempt an average of 5 BLD solves every day at minimum.


----------



## riffz (Feb 15, 2011)

riffz said:


> 1:19.12
> 
> New PB single, non-lucky.
> 
> I'm not improving at all since I started school again. I vow from this point forward to attempt an average of 5 BLD solves every day at minimum.



Lol this is a bit better:

Average of 5: 1:24.83
1. 1:19.86 B' F L' U D2 L2 D' U F' B R' L' B2 F' R2 L' B2 R' F D L' F R2 D2 U'
2. (1:17.44) R2 U' F U D' F D R U' R L2 F' L' R' B' R F' U' B L2 D F L B2 L2
3. (1:53.78) U2 F2 B' L2 U2 F2 D' B D2 F' R2 U2 D2 R D2 B2 R D U' F U R2 F2 B' U'
4. 1:23.90 D U L U2 F2 L' F R F2 L' F' L' B2 U2 R F' U B2 F2 R' U' L R2 U2 B
5. 1:30.74 D2 R' B' D B' R D' R2 U' L' B' L F' D B' L F2 L' F2 U2 D2 F' R' B2 F2

I had a huge recall delay on my final corners image for the 3rd solve, otherwise it would have been around 1:3x as well.


----------



## minime12358 (Feb 15, 2011)

3x3 -> 4th and 5th solves ever in the 5:xy.za


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 15, 2011)

(40.96), (DNF(47.80)), 44.44, 45.88, 46.39 = 45.57

Thing is the time before the 40 was another 40 DNF because I slipped a move during the final edge flip


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 15, 2011)

Julian said:


> Makes me wonder, what happens if you +2 more than 1 cube in a MBLD attempt? +4? Or still +2?



I would think that you could get 1 cube as a +2, then the rest would be DNF, because (I think) in 3x3 speed for example, if the cube was 1 turn away, and you had 16 second inspection, that would be DNF. I think.


----------



## @uguste (Feb 15, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> I would think that you could get 1 cube as a +2, then the rest would be DNF, because (I think) in 3x3 speed for example, if the cube was 1 turn away, and you had 16 second inspection, that would be DNF. I think.


 
It's actually +4.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 15, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> I would think that you could get 1 cube as a +2, then the rest would be DNF, because (I think) in 3x3 speed for example, if the cube was 1 turn away, and you had 16 second inspection, that would be DNF. I think.


 
I understand your logic, but the rules of +2 or DNF apply seperately to each cube. That's what I'm understanding from my interpretation.


----------



## nccube (Feb 15, 2011)

Can a WCA delegate answer?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 15, 2011)

nccube said:


> Can a WCA delegate answer?


 
The question of +2 penalties in multiBLD has been discussed at the WCA forum, here.

Ron specifically stated that the +2 penalties are to be added. So if you had 3 cubes with a single face misaligned each, you would have a +6 penalty. I've always assumed that his statement here was the rule we should follow. Fortunately, it doesn't come up that often in competitions.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 15, 2011)

Why would you *not* think that multiple +2 penalties would add together?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 16, 2011)

Ended my long DNF streak with 2 successes in a row, I think I DNFd due to parity on most of them, or I did wrong setups or mislabels.

2 successes, both using my letter pair list (I only know A-T and X) .
First was 3:40 some crap time, warmup + cold hands.
Second was 2:35. Wouldn't be an accomplishment but...
1) Remembered two flipped edges at last second that I visually memo'd.
2) Did my first pure 3twist (sune) and it involved setups, proud I did that).
3) Had parity.
4) Had huge delays in when I'd recall the image and think what letter pair that is, I expect sub2 to come very fast when I can create the image / recall what it is fast . 
This is exciting. I'm so close to finishing memo'ing my list...

Edit-Oya, and on 2 hours of sleep


----------



## Krible (Feb 16, 2011)

Second time ever i have successfully solved 3x3 blind!! In just 06:43.64!

Wow, im going to try again 

Edit: Success again! 09:02.03


----------



## TMOY (Feb 17, 2011)

New 4BLD PB: 6:33.75 yesterday evening. Done in the bus once again 
Centers were quite esay but not outrageously lucky.


----------



## porkynator (Feb 17, 2011)

10/12 corners only 35.98:
(23.67), 26.14, (59.80), 24.12, 35.40, 34.68, 33.48+, 35.28, 42.12, 52.15, 40.14, 36.29

EDIT: new single pb: 1:20.76!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 18, 2011)

YES! FINISHED MEMO'ING MY LETTER PAIR LIST!

Figure I'll practice BLD for a week to let them sink in / practice recalling the letters, then I'll get into multi 

Perfect timing for the competition tomorrow, I hope I don' forget any letter pairs up on the stage tomorrow . I hope to place.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 19, 2011)

1:49.03 3bld on video. lolscramble.

[03:13:23] Djadjang: L' U2 B F D2 U L B2 U' R F2 D2 B' R2 L F D F2 B2 U' D R2 B R' B2


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 19, 2011)

New 4x4x4 BLD pb! 4:35.08, done for this week's competition (week #8).

I was going to wait until I posted my results, but I was just too dang excited  I did this at that "clay sculpting" pace I talked about before. I guess I need to think of a better name for this, perhaps "synergistic pace?" I don't know what the memo time was because I didn't look. So far my pb singles on 4x4x4, 5x5x5, and 6x6x6 are done with this synergistic pace. I think it's safe to say that I know this is the right pacing for me, and all I need to do now is perfect the finer details of using it.


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 19, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> New 4x4x4 BLD pb! 4:35.08, done for this week's competition (week #8).


 
Very nice Chris , was your pb before this your official 4:46?


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 19, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Very nice Chris , was your pb before this your official 4:46?


 
Thanks Zane! Yeah my official 4:46 was my pb till now, that's why I freaked out so much after the solve


----------



## Slash (Feb 19, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Ron specifically stated that the +2 penalties are to be added. So if you had 3 cubes with a single face misaligned each, you would have a +6 penalty. I've always assumed that his statement here was the rule we should follow. Fortunately, it doesn't come up that often in competitions.


 
Ok, and what would happen if you were stopped at 1:00:00 with say 3/6 cubes, and one (out of those 3 solved) with a +2? Would it be a DNF?
(I'm asking it because István asks me this always and I don't really know the answer...)


----------



## Johan444 (Feb 19, 2011)

Did 17:52.39 4x4 BLD this morning with 7:5x.xx memo.
My next try, wich I did now a few hours later was 17:50.60 with 8:10.xx memo.

I don't know why I have such slow execution but atleast I beat my PB two times in a row.


----------



## Shortey (Feb 19, 2011)

Johan444 said:


> Did 17:52.39 4x4 BLD this morning with 7:5x.xx memo.
> My next try, wich I did now a few hours later was 17:50.60 with 8:10.xx memo.
> 
> I don't know why I have such slow execution but atleast I beat my PB two times in a row.


 
wtf johan gås :O


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 20, 2011)

U2 R U' F2 B2 U' R' F2 L B2 R' L B D B2 L' R2 F' B2 L' D' L2 U' F2 L' 
Easy scramble, but not lucky 
2:33.46.
Decided to do a random BLD solve. 1:05 memo. Old Pochmann corners, M2 edges.
Coming up with words for edges was really easy, usually edge memo is like, 2:00~ and corner memo 20~ this was low 50 edge memo, then gogogo fast corner memo (this was easy to make audio as well).
My execution sucks D:<
This was just meant to be 1 solve, but now I'm motivated, from the awesome feeling of thrashing 3:12 pb 

Edit: 2:19.89 off by parity, I don't think I had it, but I did it out of habit >__<


Edit: wtfwtfwtf
current avg5: 3:10.49 (σ = 34.19)


Spoiler



Average of 5: 3:10.49
1. 2:33.46 U2 R U' F2 B2 U' R' F2 L B2 R' L B D B2 L' R2 F' B2 L' D' L2 U' F2 L'
2. (DNF(2:19.89)) L U R F R U' F2 U' F2 B U2 D' B R2 L2 U2 R F B' R' D' U' B' F2 L
3. 3:55.92 L B R2 F U2 F2 B' D2 R' U' B2 F2 D' F2 D U' F L U F2 U' R2 U2 L' B
4. 3:02.08 L F2 D B2 U' F2 U' F2 L U' B F' R L' B2 D' U F' R F2 R' D B' F R'
5. (2:21.81) R F L' B' D' B L' F2 R U' D B' R' U F2 B R2 F2 L' D2 R' B2 D2 B' F'


Nice scrambles.
2:21.81 pb, 3 solved pieces


----------



## x-colo-x (Feb 20, 2011)

Average: 53.99
Standard Deviation: 3.18
Best Time: 44.22
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	48.44	R' D B R' D' B' L' U' R2 F2 R' U D B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 R2
2.	(44.22)	D F2 L' F' L2 D2 L B' D L F2 U B2 U' B2 D' B2 U' R2 U'
3.	55.29	U R B' L2 F D' B' D' R D2 F2 R' D L2 D2 B2 L2 U F2 D R2
4.	(DNF)	D L' F' D' F D B' L U2 R L2 F2 D B2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 D
5.	58.24	R' L2 U' D2 F' L' B' U' R' F2 R D' L2 D' F2 B2 D F2 U' L2


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 20, 2011)

2:01.04, DNF(2:00.55)[4 flipped edges, 2 of which I forgot to do a pure flip for..], 1:56.10/

Less then a second off PB, slight pause to remember what orientation of a pure twist I had to do :fp.

On the way to comp yesterday, I got a 1:46, but lol, 4 flipped edges in place, 1 corner solved IIRC. Memo was really fast. Not counting since it was handscramble though.


----------



## JasonK (Feb 21, 2011)

3:07.80 L' D2 U B2 D' B' F2 D F2 B2 U' D R' L' D B D U2 B' U' B2 D R' F2 U2

First attempt after about 2 weeks of no BLD and beat my PB by about 30 seconds  Not really lucky, just really nice edge memo.


----------



## Xishem (Feb 21, 2011)

Got a new 3x3 BLD PB:
2:36.11

Not lucky. Felt about average with only slightly faster-than-average memorization, and more fluid execution than normal. Next stop: Sub-2.


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 22, 2011)

5x5x5 BLD
9:49.10 success!! First ever sub-10!!   

Scramble:


Spoiler



Uw F2 R' Dw' L' D Rw2 Fw2 Lw D2 Dw Uw' U' L D Uw2 B2 Rw' R' F2 Lw' Rw2 D Lw2 Uw Rw' Bw Lw B Lw Rw' R2 D' B Bw' Fw' D2 Uw2 F2 D' Bw2 L R' Dw2 U Fw' L2 Dw2 Uw Rw Uw' Fw' F' Rw2 Uw Fw L Bw F2 L2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 22, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> 5x5x5 BLD
> 9:49.10 success!! First ever sub-10!!



Wow, you did it! Congratulations! That is amazing.

So you could still get the WR back one more time...


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Feb 22, 2011)

Chriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis!!! Awesome!


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 22, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Wow, you did it! Congratulations! That is amazing.
> 
> So you could still get the WR back one more time...


 
Thanks Mike! Now it's your turn, I can't wait for you to get sub-10 as well!  Remember, if all I have is a year or two of practice time on you then it's only a matter of time till your sub-10 

As for shooting for the WR, I'm finding that the art of getting fast 5x5x5BLD is in *not* pushing yourself to go fast. This was done at my synergistic memo and solving pace. I will definitely _not_ push myself to get a fast time at Full Sail Spring, but if a fast time comes out of it then I will certainly be happy 



Ville Seppänen said:


> Chriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis!!! Awesome!



Thanks Ville! I know it's a far cry from your almost sub-6 O_O but I'm very happy with it! It's good to know that sub-10 is achievable for us "regular guys" out there too


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 22, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> As for shooting for the WR, I'm finding that the art of getting fast 5x5x5BLD is in *not* pushing yourself to go fast. This was done at my synergistic memo and solving pace. I will definitely _not_ push myself to get a fast time at Full Sail Spring, but if a fast time comes out of it then I will certainly be happy


 
That makes sense - I think it's the smart way to go. So tell me, is that how you did the 4x4x4 BLD at Chattahoochee 2009?


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 22, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> That makes sense - I think it's the smart way to go. *So tell me, is that how you did the 4x4x4 BLD at Chattahoochee 2009?*


 
I want to say "yes" with quotes and some stipulations. I remember for the 4x4x4 BLD at Chattahoochee just feeling really confident and not caring about the outcome of the solve. I had already gotten the 6:xx, which was REALLY good for me at the time, so the second solve was just gravy either way. I was probably actually executing the memo and solve at approximately the same pacing, but with a very different mental attitude about it.

I would say that my synergistic pace is such that I care very much about the accuracy of the solve, not the time. I push myself to go "briskly", but if the memo ever gets difficult or unclear I noticeably back off on the pace and "catch my wind". Once I feel that I've caught my wind so to speak I speed back up. The pacing is never really the same, it's a constant up and down of speeding up and slowing down, then speeding up, then slowing down again. My 4x4x4 solve at Chattahoochee definitely felt "brisk" the whole time, there wasn't really much of an ebb and flow to it that I remember.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 22, 2011)

It's a good description of how I did the 14:12 5x5x5 BLD solve. I was going quickly, but never rushing.


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 22, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> It's a good description of how I did the 14:12 5x5x5 BLD solve. I was going quickly, but never rushing.


 
I have to be honest that I really envy how you keep your cool during a competition solve. Yes, I've seen your hands shake, but you always get a time that's not _too_ far off from your regular times. I know how to solve synergistically at home, but I've not tried this pacing in a competition before. I'm interested to see how it will be different from my at home solves. And yes, I agree that your 14:12 solve sounds like you were using a very similar pacing, if not the exact same idea. I only call it "synergistic" pacing because I think it sounds better than "clay sculpting" pace  If you have a better name for this pacing method, I will certainly switch to it


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 22, 2011)

"Synergistic" seems like a fine name for it.

Generally, I always just try to treat my solves in competition like I'm at home. I figure I've done so many solves, there's nothing special about the next one, even if it's in competition. I only had that horrible streak of bad results when I was trying to "steal" the 5x5x5 BLD world record - I was definitely trying to rush then, and it doesn't help much with getting successes in competition. Once Ville put it out of sight, it was suddenly easy for me to be successful in competition again. 

It seems like the key for me is to never feel any sense of panic when in the solving phase. So the memo should be secure enough that there's no doubt I'm remembering it all correctly, and no pauses to recall, if possible. That takes a little longer than it potentially could in the memo phase, but it's so much more comfortable solving then. What I still think I could do is to cut back on my reviewing of the memorization; it seems like I waste too much time with review. But if I have reviewed with no pauses, I know I can solve with no memory recall pauses, so I usually still do it.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 22, 2011)

1:37.28 3bld STILL with old pochmann for corners and edges 

sub 100 

Memo was 38

L' F R2 U' R2 D2 F2 D L D' U B' D2 R' B2 U B' L2 F' R L' F2 R D' F 

4 edges solved. is this lucky?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 22, 2011)

20 pieces on cube
4 solved = 20%

Lucky=20% or more solved.

Considering edges take the most memo time I'd definately consider it lucky.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 22, 2011)

I hope you're joking. The scramble is quoted.


----------



## ilikecubing (Feb 22, 2011)

ya sry i saw it afterwards,my bad

edit:thats why i deleted my post


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 22, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> L' F R2 U' R2 D2 F2 D L D' U B' D2 R' B2 U B' L2 F' R L' F2 R D' F


 
Just got a 55.07 on that one. Beat my lucky PB by 3 seconds.


----------



## ilikecubing (Feb 22, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Just got a 55.07 on that one. Beat my lucky PB by 3 seconds.


 
awsum,you use M2/classic pochmann,right?


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 22, 2011)

ilikecubing said:


> awsum,you use M2/classic pochmann,right?


 
Depends on my mood. For that one I used M2/CP, yes. Sometimes I do freestyle comms/BH corners. Or M2/BH. Or TuRBo/BH.


----------



## ilikecubing (Feb 22, 2011)

lol,how many BLD methods do you know in total?


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 22, 2011)

ilikecubing said:


> lol,how many BLD methods do you know in total?


 
The ones I listed, plus 3OP. By the way, if we're going to discuss further, I suggest PMs. Don't want to clutter the forum. =)


----------



## aronpm (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow Chris! You beat me to sub10  Well played sir!


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 22, 2011)

aronpm said:


> Wow Chris! You beat me to sub10  Well played sir!


 
Thanks Aron! Also, to be fair, I did have a tiny head start


----------



## Xishem (Feb 22, 2011)

1. DNF(1:29.66)[Pop. Really good memo for me too...] L' B2 F U R2 D' B' D' R F U2 F' L F2 D2 F2 L B2 L U' L2 R B2 L D2 
2. (DNF(2:40.16)[Off by 2 flipped corners]) R' L2 D2 F2 B2 R2 L U' F' U B2 F R' D2 F D' B L2 F' R' F B L' B F 
3. 3:34.59 F2 U' L' D' R2 F' R' D' L' D U B' D U' L F2 R2 U' R D' U F B2 D B' 
4. 3:20.83 U B2 D L' D' R2 L' D B2 R B2 L' D' B' U F2 L2 F' B' L' R' D' U' R L 
5. (2:49.46) B R2 F R2 D' R' B L R B U F2 B2 L' R' B2 D2 F' B U2 F2 D B2 R2 F 
6. 4:00.03 B' U2 D L' B L F2 L D2 L U2 R B U' R2 L U' R' L2 D' L' U F2 R B' 
7. 2:50.45 F L D' B F R F' B' R B F2 U D' L B' L2 D L R' D B' D F' D2 R2 
8. 2:54.81 L2 B F' D' F' B2 R U2 F' B D' B' R' U' L2 F' B' D L2 D R' B2 D2 R U'

A pretty good little run for me. I'm almost consistently sub-3!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 23, 2011)

Did ~ 20 successes / 30 in sighted solves using TuRBo/BH corners. Give or take a few successes. I lost the session due to my mother closing it, but I know the rough number.

The failures was when I did the wrong TuRBo alg or did the commutator wrong (I didn't count a DNF when I correctly identified the comm type, and had to look up the alg (aka for a column or orthogonal).)

This may not be an accomplishment to some but it's pretty damn hard to do this stuff sighted, at least for me. Corners are the hardest.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 23, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> defin*a*tely



3.ly/aZbA

thats a url.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 23, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> 3.ly/aZbA
> 
> thats a url.


 
That's a URL. *

If you are going to be an English teacher, then don't be a hypocrite.

You had less then 10 letters, and you made 2 mistakes.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 23, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> That's a URL. *
> 
> If you are going to be an English teacher, then don't be a hypocrite.
> 
> You had less then 10 letters, and you made 2 mistakes.



Sorry, but it is almost definately one of the most annoying things that I see on speedsolving...


----------



## aronpm (Feb 23, 2011)

Ben, stop posting in the BLD threads if all you are doing is critisizing the way people write. 

@Ryan: personally I find center comms the hardest to do sighted


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 23, 2011)

Congratulations Chris!  I knew it was coming.


----------



## rishabh (Feb 23, 2011)

first edges only bld solve

i should have timed it >.<

i wasn't expecting on a success though


----------



## toastman (Feb 23, 2011)

Can't sleep. Clowns will eat me. Tried cubing. BIG WIN

U2 F U D F' L2 R B U D L' U2 F B' R D' F R' B' U2 L' F' R U2 D' 

Memo: 
Edges:KFDUAW-CJPE flip S
Corners:LCWVMK flip D (clockwise)
Memo:4:29.52
Execution:4:05.02
Total:8:34.54

FINALLY. A change from posting in the failures thread.

I don't know what happened. Nothing special, it just happened. My last ~5 solves have all been failures and taken more than 10 minutes.
My former PB is technically 22 minutes. Holey smokes.

Story/Memo
Made a lot of this up on the fly.
_*K*entucky *F*ried (chicken) *D*iggs *U*p *A*dam *W*est (The "Family Guy" version. He seems to have been buried in the sand)
*C**J* (Cregg, Alison Janney from "The West Wing") *P**E* (Does Physical Education class at my old high-school gym), whilst holding a frying pan and flipping *S*ausages
*L*ong*C*at (LongCat is long) *W*a*V*es at *M*ar*K* (A dude I know called Mark) who is holding a frying pan, flipping it, in it is a *D*og._

Only differences: 
- No classical music. 
- It's 3:30am. 
- My craptastic new method for memoing flipped edges and corners http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?785-Memory-Methods&p=536050&viewfull=1#post536050
- A decent, medium pace. Not slow, not rushing.
- And I have been practicing like a mother. 

WOO!

(Now to see how fast I can re-do that execution. I'm slow, it'll be 3 minutes if I'm lucky).


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 23, 2011)

toastman said:


> Can't sleep. Clowns will eat me. Tried cubing. BIG WIN
> ...
> Total:8:34.54
> 
> ...


 
Congrats on the very nice solve! 14 minutes improvement is really great! :tu


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 23, 2011)

Not really too much of an accomplishment, but I just got an exactly 2:00.00 solve. Well, actually it was 2:00.004, but regardless, thought it was odd.


----------



## Julian (Feb 24, 2011)

Just utterly smashed my old PB of 3:52.80 with a time of...






3:52.78 

Memo:


Spoiler



I memo corners then edges, execute edges then corners.

Edges:
QVML as letters (sort of memo'd M and L visual because M is BU and L is FU)
DO (Do. Lol.)
HK (Hong Kong)
EGJN visual (don't know why I decided to do this, but I'm glad I did )

Corners:
ULAQ (You'll acquire)
CERA (Cera. Michael Cera? I don't know)


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 24, 2011)

New pb single for 7x7x7 BLD! My first sub-hour too! 

This helps me to feel better about my epic failure last night.

55:49.46 (32:xx memo)


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 24, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> 7x7x7 BLD!


 Will it become an official WCA event soon?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 24, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> Will it become an official WCA event soon?


 
No.


----------



## Shortey (Feb 24, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> Will it become an official WCA event soon?


 
No.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 24, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> Will it become an official WCA event soon?


 
I wish!


Spoiler



But No.


----------



## KYLOL (Feb 24, 2011)

1:40 on 3x3x3 BLD.
Yay, getting faster :3
7x7x7 BLD , Chris??? Sounds tough X__X


----------



## otsyke (Feb 24, 2011)

finally i can write a post here. Tonight I completed my first cube blindofolded, after 4 DNFs (old pochmann both for edges and corners).
Edges memo was difficult for me, 4 cycles, 20 minutes  Corners were easier, ony 2 cycles, and there was parity too.

Started 11:45 pm, ended 00:16...happy!


----------



## Julian (Feb 24, 2011)

Congrats, and welcome to the world of BLD


----------



## Sakarie (Feb 24, 2011)

otsyke said:


> finally i can write a post here. Tonight I completed my first cube blindofolded, after 4 DNFs (old pochmann both for edges and corners).
> Edges memo was difficult for me, 4 cycles, 20 minutes  Corners were easier, ony 2 cycles, and there was parity too.
> 
> Started 11:45 pm, ended 00:16...happy!


 
A funny thing is that in a year, you'll probably not understand how it took you more than an hour, or how you had the ambition to spend that much time on only one solve.

But hopefully you'll remember how happy you are, and that it certainly was worth the time! Congratulations!


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 25, 2011)

7:30.80 2/2
No routes, just 2 normal 3bld cubes (with more refreshing).
Beats my previous pb of about 13 minutes... 
Also, a very frustrating 4BLD DNF.
23 memo, but it should've been more like 12 memo, but I noticed at 12 minutes when I was going over everything for the last time, that my first edge target was wrong, and I made quite a few big edge memo mistakes.
On first centre target, cube slipped while setting up, had no idea what had happened, kept going with that target, then took of blindfold. Corners were off by D2, so it definitely would've been a DNF D:<


----------



## Kynit (Feb 26, 2011)

3:18.60 3BLD. I realized I'm not doing enough solves, and I really need to get back into it. Listening to Mike and Chris' Cubecast episodes gave me a bit of motivation, too 

I suppose I'm in training for 4BLD now. I'll be buying a 4x4 some time in the next 2 weeks, and I'm trying BLD on it as soon as I can. Is there any good way to work up the memo ability, other than brute force? Should I just start going for 2- and 3-cube multis?


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 26, 2011)

7/7 in 18:09.71(10:xx)

I'm not too impressed by the memo and execution, but this is the first time I've succeeded at 7 cubes.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 26, 2011)

Nice 7/7 

Now all the 6/6 records look really bad  I wonder why nobody does 6-cube attempts...


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 26, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Nice 7/7
> 
> Now all the 6/6 records look really bad  I wonder why nobody does 6-cube attempts...


 
Thanks , generally any even amount of cubes >3 is awkward for me due to the way I memorise:

Memorise 2, rehearse. > Memorise next 2, rehearse just those. > Rehearse all 4. > Repeat process and then memorise the last cube with either visual/audio or rushed images.


----------



## Julian (Feb 26, 2011)

Yay, new PB  3:33.02
Memo, because I like posting my memo:


Spoiler



Edges
EHOA as letters
JTKG (Justin Bieber as a KGB agent. Lol.)
IM (instant message)
BZ (business)

Corners
QDMA (quidditch match)
UI as letters
JZ (j*zz)


----------



## qqwref (Feb 26, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Thanks , generally any even amount of cubes >3 is awkward for me due to the way I memorise:
> 
> Memorise 2, rehearse. > Memorise next 2, rehearse just those. > Rehearse all 4. > Repeat process and then memorise the last cube with either visual/audio or rushed images.


Have you tried memorizing 2, 2, ..., 3 and then rushing the last one? Or maybe 3, 2, ..., 2?


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 26, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Have you tried memorizing 2, 2, ..., 3 and then rushing the last one? Or maybe 3, 2, ..., 2?


 
Yes, I have tried memorising 3 at a time. However, I find that often when I memorise >2 at a time, my images can go very loose. 

I will try 4 cubes now in this format: Memorise 3 and rehearse, rush last one.
EDIT: 3/4 in 7:26, very bad recall. I gave up on the last one, as I couldn't recall the first images.


----------



## Xishem (Feb 26, 2011)

Got my first full 4x4 centers solve without messing up commutators, albeit sighted and with rotations.

With commutators in BLD (Especially centers, since they are harder to visualize imo), is it best to not rotate at all, or do you guys rotate to make comms easier to see/more fingertricky.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 26, 2011)

Xishem said:


> With commutators in BLD (Especially centers, since they are harder to visualize imo), is it best to not rotate at all, or do you guys rotate to make comms easier to see/more fingertricky.


 
Yes. I rotate. But never to recognize the comms, just to fingertrick them. You should always be able to recognize a comm from your execution angle.


----------



## theace (Feb 26, 2011)

I got my first ever BLD corners right now! Woohoo! I'm a bld noob... Hope I can learn it soon.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 26, 2011)

7x7 bld method sighted ~2 hours :3

5555th post


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 26, 2011)

Wow, we've had a number of first time BLD solvers recently, as well as some veterans setting pb singles. Congrats to everyone who recently either got their first ever 3x3x3 BLD solve, or broke their pb single! :tu 



ben1996123 said:


> 7x7 bld method sighted ~2 hours :3
> 
> 5555th post


 
Hey, now that you have a method that you know will work, next step is to work on your memory method that you'll use, and then the solve for real


----------



## Skullush (Feb 26, 2011)

Tried MultiBLD for the second time. First time, one cube was solved. This time, both were 
Time was 12:42.51.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 26, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Wow, we've had a number of first time BLD solvers recently, as well as some veterans setting pb singles. Congrats to everyone who recently either got their first ever 3x3x3 BLD solve, or broke their pb single! :tu
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, now that you have a method that you know will work, next step is to work on your memory method that you'll use, and then the solve for real



Yeah, but I'm slow :3

Just tried 4x4 centres bld and was off by 3 pieces. Time was 18:29.98 <_<

I dont really have a method for memo, kinda. I use letters, but no story... So all I memorised for the 4x4 centres bld was QVRNLFSKPLH then swap some pieces at the end, since I dont know how to solve the buffer piece or the one that is "behind" it with r2:







EDIT: oops helper is 1 piece below where it is on the drawing


----------



## Xishem (Feb 26, 2011)

Also just tried 4x4 centers bld. 12:16.92, off by 4 centers :/ Memo was about 2:30.

Weird... Next try 12:16.14 (Memo 3:15). Less than a second off the first. 5 centers off this time.

I was stuck on T->X->W (Speffz) for about 2 minutes. Still not sure if I did it right.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 26, 2011)

Xishem said:


> Also just tried 4x4 centers bld. 12:16.92, off by 4 centers :/ *Memo was about 2:30.*
> 
> Weird... Next try 12:16.14 (Memo 3:15). Less than a second off the first. 5 centers off this time.
> 
> I was stuck on T->X->W (Speffz) for about 2 minutes. Still not sure if I did it right.



My memo was 12:30 

I will suck at 4x4 bld because I always forget that I'm in the middle of a solve. In that solve I sat for 7 minutes just recalling the first 5 letters over and over... because I forgot I was supposed to memo the cube.


----------



## Xishem (Feb 27, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> In that solve I sat for 7 minutes just recalling the first 5 letters over and over... because I forgot I was supposed to memo the cube.


xD lolwut.


----------



## mati rubik (Feb 27, 2011)

my first official attemp was my 1st official succes, 2:47.xy, awesome time!!!


----------



## porkynator (Feb 27, 2011)

Pb single (1:15.35) and avg5 (1:38.41)


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Feb 28, 2011)

Did my weekly MULTI BLD and 5x5x5 BLD today.

MULTI BLD 5/5 - 12:05.29 mins

5x5x5 BLD - 14.06.71 mins (new PB)

The 5x5x5 had 3 parity cases, so "nl".

Dennis...


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 28, 2011)

DennisStrehlau said:


> 5x5x5 BLD - 14.06.71 mins (*new PB*)
> 
> The 5x5x5 had 3 parity cases, so "nl".
> 
> Dennis...


 
Yay Dennis! Nice time too!  :tu


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 28, 2011)

First BLD solve in about a week was a 1:28.xy

I'm happy with it. Getting faster by not practicing? Hmm...


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 28, 2011)

This was a few day ago and I didn't post because it was in the morning and I forgot 
1:42.8x 3BLD.
This had about 18s edge memo, but terrible corner memo. I can't remember the exact total memo time, but it must've been about 45.
Been doing a lot of blind, my short term memory is getting better 
Edit: I think it was 2, maybe 3 edges solved. 1 corner solved, but it was my buffer, so that = -1 corners solved


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 28, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> First BLD solve in about a week was a 1:28.xy
> 
> I'm happy with it. Getting faster by not practicing? Hmm...


 
Nice solve Jonny, and yes BLD improvement sometimes goes like that 




Tim Major said:


> This was a few day ago and I didn't post because it was in the morning and I forgot
> 1:42.8x 3BLD



Nice one Tim! :tu


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Feb 28, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Yay Dennis! Nice time too!  :tu


 
Thanks Chris. How long do you need for SOLVING the 5x5x5 BLD?

Dennis...


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 1, 2011)

just did an avg12 of corners-only solves, mainly so I could measure how long it takes me to do the rushed letter pair syllable audio memo for corners, and also to make sure that I can actually get them right every time
am using Old Pochmann corners

Average of 12: 46.84
1. 47.47 [16.53]
2. (57.34) [13.84]
3. 47.03 [18.36]
4. 45.61 [15.72]
5. 41.76 [14.84]
6. 44.50 [14.08]
7. 56.51 [23.16]
8. 40.58 [16.65]
9. (28.58) [8.80]
10. 57.06 [22.68]
11. 39.50 [13.37] <--hehe
12. 48.39 [16.91]

now to work on my story-ish edge memo a bit, and then I'll go back to doing full solves again


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 1, 2011)

DennisStrehlau said:


> Thanks Chris. How long do you need for SOLVING the 5x5x5 BLD?
> 
> Dennis...


 
Hi Dennis,

I timed some of my splits a couple months ago and wrote them up here. I haven't timed any splits recently to be honest.


----------



## theace (Mar 1, 2011)

I got my first ever BLD success yesterday at 4pm! Absolutely flipped! There were just 2 edge cycles. A major thanks to everyone who helped me get there! Specially Chris, whose memo system I have been using. Thanks guys!

The memo:
Edges:
SMGBTUAVFNPF
Some Gibson Turned a VFNPF parity
Corners:
EH... UM... Deeee!

I use a rather odd lettering scheme. I'll post it later.

As for the solve, there wasn't really a way to time it considering I did it during a lecture. After I finished the solve (under the desk) I looked at the solved cube and got butterflies in my stomach. Did something really silly afterwards! I Slammed the cube on the desk and started yelling YES! Everyone was like: wtf? And I was like I SOLVED IT BLINDFOLDED! FRICKIN BLINDFOLDED! HAHAHAHAHAHA! And then I ran out of class to call all my cuber friends.

I Didn't bother to go back to class as the gravity of what I did hit me later xD but yeah. I NEVER thought I'd be able to do it. Wait, lemme rephrase that. I thought I'd NEVER be able to do it. Yay!


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 1, 2011)

theace said:


> As for the solve, there wasn't really a way to time it considering I did it during a lecture. After I finished the solve (under the desk) I looked at the solved cube and got butterflies in my stomach. Did something really silly afterwards! I Slammed the cube on the desk and started yelling YES! Everyone was like: wtf? And I was like I SOLVED IT BLINDFOLDED! FRICKIN BLINDFOLDED! HAHAHAHAHAHA! And then I ran out of class to call all my cuber friends.


 
You're so totally gonna be the class nerd from now on....


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 1, 2011)

Whenever I am away from my computer, I use the stopwatch on my wristwatch


----------



## qqwref (Mar 1, 2011)

theace said:


> As for the solve, there wasn't really a way to time it considering I did it during a lecture. After I finished the solve (under the desk) I looked at the solved cube and got butterflies in my stomach. Did something really silly afterwards! I Slammed the cube on the desk and started yelling YES! Everyone was like: wtf? And I was like I SOLVED IT BLINDFOLDED! FRICKIN BLINDFOLDED! HAHAHAHAHAHA! And then I ran out of class to call all my cuber friends.
> 
> I Didn't bother to go back to class as the gravity of what I did hit me later xD but yeah. I NEVER thought I'd be able to do it. Wait, lemme rephrase that. I thought I'd NEVER be able to do it. Yay!


Funny story  And welcome into BLD - it's always great to get that first solve.


----------



## Tomas1988 (Mar 1, 2011)

4x4x4 BLD 26:11.75 (about 20 min of memo)!


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 1, 2011)

4BLD in 4:41.22.
My orientation had 6 centers and one wing solved, I had both wing and corner parity. I'm glad it wasn't "lucky" at all.

B F2 U f' D B2 f2 u D2 U' r' f2 U' D R2 L2 u2 r L' F f2 R B U' D2 B2 U u2 B2 r' F2 B' R' B r' u2 L' D2 u2 f


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 1, 2011)

Woah, crazy fast. You film a lot, any chance you caught this on camera? And a bad scramble too :tu


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 1, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Woah, crazy fast. You film a lot, any chance you caught this on camera? And a bad scramble too :tu


 
Thanks Tim. 
Sorry, I didn't film this. My dog was sleeping on my bed and that's where I stand my camera. I'm not that interested in 4BLD anyway, I usually only try the weekly comp scrambles.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Mar 2, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Hi Dennis,
> 
> I timed some of my splits a couple months ago and wrote them up here. I haven't timed any splits recently to be honest.



I just did another 5x5x5 BLD after this one and i got a 14:43.16 mins.
Memo was about 7:45 and solving about 7 mins then, since i peeked on the timer before i put on my blindfold.
Sub-15 is avg for me i woud say, since i cant really remember my last non-sub-15.
Thanks Chris. I took a look on it.
Yeah, i also need more time for memorizing than for solving, even if there isnt such a big difference. 1:20 is ok i would say. I just think its strange that you memorize the x-centers in the same amount of time than the middle-edges  ?! I never really timed the single steps of memorizing but i would say that i am quiet fast with the edges and the "3x3x3-part" but i loose a LOOOT of time for the centers. Next time, i will make a video and then i will see how long i need for memorizing the single "steps".


Dennis


----------



## Tomas1988 (Mar 2, 2011)

4x4x4 BLD 19:47.36
Second time ever!

Sub 15 seems achievable with practise...


----------



## Julian (Mar 2, 2011)

Woop woop! New PB, first sub-3  2:58.56 executing corners first.


----------



## ilikecubing (Mar 2, 2011)

theace said:


> I got my first ever BLD success yesterday at 4pm! Absolutely flipped! There were just 2 edge cycles. A major thanks to everyone who helped me get there! Specially Chris, whose memo system I have been using. Thanks guys!
> 
> The memo:
> Edges:
> ...


 
Congratzz dude!!!  long way to go


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 2, 2011)

Congrats to all the recent successes posted (too many to quote everyone)! As a side note to all the 4x4x4 BLD peops and first time BLD peops :tu


----------



## Tomas1988 (Mar 2, 2011)

Is this scramble lucky?
There are one edge and one corner in place, but it has a low move count (less than 70 counting slices as one move)

Link.


39.32


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 2, 2011)

I would consider it easy, but not lucky. I got a 1:14.33; I'm so slow.


----------



## JasonK (Mar 3, 2011)

WOOOOO!!! 
After a LONG streak of DNFs:

2:48.66 U' D2 F' L B F2 U B' R2 L2 F R F2 D' L' D2 L' F2 U' D B2 L F D2 L'

NL (1 corner, 1 edge and a flipped edge) but pretty easy, beats my PB by ~30s


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 3, 2011)

Megaminx BLD: 43:26.73 [23:38].

Using 3OP! As best I can tell, my previous best was 48 minutes, so it looks like a new PB. Also as far as I can tell from searching here, this is just my fourth success. Considering it's only my second attempt with 3OP, I think I'm pretty satisfied that this is a much better method for me than the old way was. And it is definitely true that this was a very slow solve compared to what I can do. I essentially memorized twice for all orientation, just to make sure I didn't make any mistakes (although I only went through once for permutation). I also solved pretty slowly, just to be careful. I think it really shouldn't be hard to get sub-30. Sub-Pitzu will be harder, though.

Anyway, the nicest thing is that it's no longer painful to do a megaminx solve. This was nice and comfortable the whole way through, while megaminx solves BLD the old way were just agonizing. I can actually enjoy it now.


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 3, 2011)

Very impressive Mike! 

I too will congratulate everyone who has recently set a PB or got their first-time solve. :tu


----------



## Jakube (Mar 3, 2011)

*First 5x5x5 BLD success: 43:45.50*
Memo: 27:04.91 (I wanted a success finally, so I checked all pieces several times) 
Execution: 16:40.59 (With Old Pochmann, M2, U2 it is not that difficult.)

I think it was the 4th or 5th attempt. The first 2 or 3 I did some months ago, but there I was to slowly and there were to many errors. Now when was getting better at 4x4x4 BLD (This week I managed a sub 10), I thought I will try again. The first attampt in the morning failed, because I used a wrong algorithm for solving the bottom edge centers.) After the solve I thought about the right one and than I was able to manage it. 

I´m so happy.


----------



## x-colo-x (Mar 3, 2011)

4bld

6:11.87	U F' D Uw2 U' L2 R2 B Fw' R2 B U2 L R' B2 F Uw2 F2 L' D' Uw2 R2 D Rw B2 Fw F2 D' R2 B2 R' D Uw2 U2 F R D' U' B2 L'
easy scramble

EDIT: 
46.16	L' F' U F2 U L2 B' U2 R' D2 B U2 B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U F2 U' R2
53.57	U R B R L U F L B' D L2 F' L2 F2 U L2 U' F2 B2 D2 L2
48.74	U F2 R F B2 U D2 R' U B U' F U2 F2 B2 U' B2 L2 U2 F2 L2
51.28	R' B R U F2 L2 D L' D2 B' U2 F' U2 R2 F2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 D2
49.94	F' U2 L B' R2 F U F' L' D F U R2 U' F2 R2 B2 L2 U' D2 L2
52.46	F2 R' B' D' R L U2 F' L D B' U2 D L2 U' F2 D' L2 D' B2 L2

Avg 5 49.99 easy scrambles, too


----------



## qqwref (Mar 3, 2011)

I don't get it - how would a megaminx version of 3OP work?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 3, 2011)

qqwref said:


> I don't get it - how would a megaminx version of 3OP work?


 
For orientation, you just pick a matching orientation for each piece. So my orientation "sticker set" for corners is: the top stickers for all the top pieces, then for all of the lower five faces other than the bottom one, I pick the sticker to the left of the one actually on that face. I count the top piece and the two pieces to the right of that top piece as belonging to that face. That works out really nicely because there are good setup moves then to get each piece to the right place for my 3-cycle algorithm when I permute. So for orientation, I just make sure all of the pieces have their current location sticker match up in the same place relative to where it would be in its proper permutation. After a while, it gets fairly easy to see - the top and bottom are really easy (if the sticker you look at is white (since that's my top color), it's oriented; if it's gray (since that's my bottom color), it needs twisting clockwise), and the others actually get familiar pretty quickly with time. But actually looking to see how it orients by finding where it goes still doesn't take all that long. Same thing for edges. It truly is an orient-then-permute, 3-cycle (with setup moves), method. And since it's megaminx, it's really all 3-cycles - no pesky 2 2-cycles or parities to deal with.

The order I solved in was: orient corners, permute corners, orient edges, permute edges. I memorized in the order: edge orientation, edge permutation, corner orientation, corner permutation.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 3, 2011)

I don't know if this is an accomplishment or a failure

I did fail the solve (one flipped edge (plus buffer), bad memo) but it was my first sub-10 minute solve.
around 6 minute memo plus 2.30 minute execution (including delay between removing my blindfold and stopping the timer (I forgot where my laptop was))


----------



## Kynit (Mar 4, 2011)

The 2 worst accomplishments in the world:

1. 1/2 multiblind in 14:25.42 [8:00, 3 edges] - this is about 7 minutes faster than my best previous attempt, and with one more solved cube! I was really surprised at how easy the memo has gotten!
2. I've been committing myself to at least a single BLD solve a day. It helps incredibly! Even just a week ago, it felt like a huge task just to tell myself to try a BLD solve, but I'm starting to get used to the 3 minutes of concentration. It's fun!


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 4, 2011)

Holy cow this thread moves fast nowadays.



Mike Hughey said:


> Megaminx BLD: 43:26.73 [23:38].



O_O Mike, as always, this blows my mind. Congrats!



Jakube said:


> *First 5x5x5 BLD success: 43:45.50*



Congrats on the first success! If you thought you were addicted to BLD before, let the afterglow of this solve sink in for a while 



x-colo-x said:


> 4bld
> 
> 6:11.87



Wow, nice time! Congrats!



WTF2L? said:


> WOOOOO!!!
> After a LONG streak of DNFs:
> 
> 2:48.66


 


Kynit said:


> The 2 worst accomplishments in the world:
> 
> 1. 1/2 multiblind in 14:25.42 [8:00, 3 edges] - this is about 7 minutes faster than my best previous attempt, and with one more solved cube! I was really surprised at how easy the memo has gotten!
> 2. I've been committing myself to at least a single BLD solve a day. It helps incredibly! Even just a week ago, it felt like a huge task just to tell myself to try a BLD solve, but I'm starting to get used to the 3 minutes of concentration. It's fun!


 
Congrats as well guys! Isn't BLD cubing fun?


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 4, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Isn't BLD cubing fun?


 
Once you get your first success, that is...


----------



## x-colo-x (Mar 4, 2011)

4bld: 5:48.34	Rw2 D2 U Rw2 R B' Rw F L R2 Fw Rw' U Rw D2 Uw2 L2 Rw2 B' L2 F2 U F' Uw L2 F' L2 U' R' B2 Fw2 R' U Fw2 R' D Uw U B2 F'
 pb by 19 seconds


----------



## LarsN (Mar 4, 2011)

x-colo-x said:


> 4bld: 5:48.34	Rw2 D2 U Rw2 R B' Rw F L R2 Fw Rw' U Rw D2 Uw2 L2 Rw2 B' L2 F2 U F' Uw L2 F' L2 U' R' B2 Fw2 R' U Fw2 R' D Uw U B2 F'
> pb by 19 seconds


 
Wow, fast 

I just finished preparing and memorising a 441 person memo list. Now I just need to find out if it works for me.


----------



## theace (Mar 4, 2011)

Got 3 consecutive 3BLD solves! 11.48, 14.26 and 8.43!

Edge memo is sub 3 while corners take up to 4 or more mins to memo. My memo ends by 10 ish on an average and execution lasts for 1 to 2 minutes. I finished memo in 6.30 on the 8min solve while it took me 12 ish on the 14 min solve. The 11 min took an 8 mins to memo. Screwed up during execution and had to back track quite a bit.


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 4, 2011)

theace said:


> Got 3 consecutive 3BLD solves! 11.48, 14.26 and 8.43!


 
wow, UWR's by far :O


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 4, 2011)

theace said:


> Got 3 consecutive 3BLD solves! 11.48, 14.26 and 8.43!


 
You had me shocked there for a few seconds. Normally we use : to divide minutes and seconds, and . to divide seconds from fractions of a second. So it looked like you were saying you had 11, 14, and 8 second solves.


----------



## theace (Mar 4, 2011)

I know the standard convention man. I was just too excited to use it lol. Sorry! Anyway, i got a new pb on 3bld right now! 7:43! Woohoo! I kinda rushed memo. 

I had 3 fails before this one. Off by 2 to 3 corners. I decided to use letters to make a sentence using just the initial letters and not think about pairs. It makes the entire thing faster! 

Also, I'm trying to combine visual and letter memo. Like, i visually remember 2 swaps and the orientation of pre permuted corners. Though I do assign letters just in case. Is this a good approach in the long run?

EDIT: I've been completely mobile for the past few days. And a period is much easier to access than a semicolon on a non QWERTY keypad. Just in case I get flamed lol


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 4, 2011)

theace said:


> I know the standard convention man. I was just too excited to use it lol. Sorry! Anyway, i got a new pb on 3bld right now! 7:43! Woohoo! I kinda rushed memo.


It's okay. And congratulations!



theace said:


> Also, I'm trying to combine visual and letter memo. Like, i visually remember 2 swaps and the orientation of pre permuted corners. Though I do assign letters just in case. Is this a good approach in the long run?


In the long run? Probably not - it sounds like it's a little haphazard, and you want consistency. But in the short run, it's great. I think it's quite useful to experiment with lots of different memory techniques before you settle in with one.


----------



## Julian (Mar 4, 2011)

Bought a blindfold. Thanks, Ryan and Chris!


----------



## riffz (Mar 5, 2011)

I was riding the bus home tonight and I started thinking about doing pyraminx BLD. So I made up a method and gave it a try. Success on my first attempt!


----------



## Xishem (Mar 5, 2011)

4/4 in 25:30.56

Incredibly happy about this. My old PB was 2/3 in about the same time. My head hurts, but it was so worth it.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 5, 2011)

Didn't feel like doing a bigger multi so I did this today.

2/2 13:19.16


----------



## Stuart (Mar 6, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSKhCzz-KbY
First ever Ruben king solve while blindfolded!


----------



## Julian (Mar 6, 2011)

Official solve!


----------



## Xishem (Mar 6, 2011)

Got a new M2 PB: 3:58.43

Gotta keep it rollin'...

Also, 14:34.96 4x4 centers. Only off by 4 pieces.

Edit: Close to a new PB. Only off by 2 flipped edges. 2:32.11. Oh well.


----------



## riffz (Mar 6, 2011)

1:48 official BLD solve at the Toronto Open Winter. Took first place with that.  Kind of slow for me, as I'm averaging around 1:30, and my 2 warm-up solves were 1:3x, but I'm still pleased.


----------



## Micael (Mar 7, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Megaminx BLD: 43:26.73 [23:38].
> 
> Using 3OP! As best I can tell, my previous best was 48 minutes, so it looks like a new PB. Also as far as I can tell from searching here, this is just my fourth success. Considering it's only my second attempt with 3OP, I think I'm pretty satisfied that this is a much better method for me than the old way was. And it is definitely true that this was a very slow solve compared to what I can do. I essentially memorized twice for all orientation, just to make sure I didn't make any mistakes (although I only went through once for permutation). I also solved pretty slowly, just to be careful. I think it really shouldn't be hard to get sub-30. Sub-Pitzu will be harder, though.
> 
> Anyway, the nicest thing is that it's no longer painful to do a megaminx solve. This was nice and comfortable the whole way through, while megaminx solves BLD the old way were just agonizing. I can actually enjoy it now.


 
Congratulation Mike!  And that reminds me: Who will be the first to solve the gigaminx BLD?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 7, 2011)

Micael said:


> Congratulation Mike!  And that reminds me: Who will be the first to solve the gigaminx BLD?


 
Sorry, I don't do crazy stuff like that.


----------



## Xishem (Mar 7, 2011)

What about your every-WCA-event BLD relay? Is that on its way?  *Crosses fingers*


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 7, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Sorry, I don't do crazy stuff like that.


 
I give him 6 months before he tries it


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Mar 7, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> I give him 6 months before he tries it


 
Or we just make gigaminx a WCA event. Then he'll have to try it.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 7, 2011)

Xishem said:


> What about your every-WCA-event BLD relay? Is that on its way?  *Crosses fingers*



Sure, it's on its way; I just want to get a little better at megaminx first, and then brush up on a few other tough ones like feet. I also need a really really big block of time to do it, which means once I'm ready, it will probably still be several months before I get to try it. But the every-WCA-event BLD relay is not nearly as crazy as gigaminx BLD. 



Tim Reynolds said:


> Or we just make gigaminx a WCA event. Then he'll have to try it.


 
That would be cruel. If you did that, I might have to go into puzzle-building, so I could figure out how to make one that turns well enough that it would be practical. That IS the biggest problem with gigaminx BLD.


----------



## Kynit (Mar 7, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> That would be cruel. If you did that, I might have to go into puzzle-building, so I could figure out how to make one that turns well enough that it would be practical. That IS the biggest problem with gigaminx BLD.


Try to read this with a serious face!


----------



## Xishem (Mar 8, 2011)

Mike, you're insane 

Also, I'm really looking forward to your giant relay. Good luck and best wishes!


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Mar 8, 2011)

Since I don't really practice much anymore (school), I don't have the stamina to do many solves in a session. I used to be able to do 10+, but now 5 will give a burnout. However, I just did the first three solves in about a week (give or take a few days), and I got this:

number of times: 3/3
best time: 1:20.46
worst time: 1:41.42

current mean of 3: 1:32.91 (σ = 9.00)
best mean of 3: 1:32.91 (σ = 9.00)

session avg: 1:36.85 (σ = 0.00)
session mean: 1:32.91

1. 1:36.85 B2 L B' L' U2 F R B F' R L D2 B U2 R2 B L F2 B' L U' F2 B2 R2 U2
2. (1:41.42) B2 L F' L2 B' U' L2 F' U L2 U2 R' U2 F2 U L R' D R' L' B2 U D2 R' F
3. (1:20.46) L2 R B' R' U' B' R U2 B F' L2 B2 L D B' U R' D' B2 U2 R2 D' R U' D


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 8, 2011)

3BLD
Scramble: U' B2 R L' F B' U F D U2 L F' U' R U' F' D2 R U D2 R' U' D2 B2 R2
Time: 56.14

I'm very excited for another sub-60! However, this scramble feels a little lucky so I'm not sure if I want to count it as my pb single. Still fun though!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 8, 2011)

3x3x3 multiBLD: 9/9, 42:52.89 [29:02]

Finally got a fully successful multiBLD solve in the weekly competition this week. It was kind of slow executing because I didn't want to miss again - I'm tired of doing 9, but I was determined to do one successfully (and maybe get on qq's list) before I changed. I think I'm going to start going for 11 now.

(Had trouble recalling the memo on Chris's scramble: 1:23.00.)


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 8, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> I think I'm going to start going for 11 now.


 
Both excited and disappointed when you said this . I'm still trying to get a successful 4/4. Always some very stupid mistake I do..


----------



## theace (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow. I'm so totally out of this league. I'm going to practice BLD harder. And Mike, you're just  in a good way haha! Wish you luck on your all puzzle relay and 11 multi!


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Mar 9, 2011)

Did my weekly 4x4x4 BLD solve and got a new PB.

4x4x4 BLD - 6:32.99 mins

I missed the timer but when i put off my blindfold i saw 6:32.xx, so i made it .99.
Basicalley it was a normal solve and i dont know why i was so much faster. i NEVER paused while execution and the memo was 3:02 mins. I just memorized in one row and didnt think too much. And it worked.

Dennis


----------



## MrMoney (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi guys, long time no see! Sorry I have not been writing much, though I have been reading. I needed some time off from everything after Norwegian Open 2011 which I won with MBLD 7/8 in a rediculous amount of time (50+ minutes blah blah blah). 

I have regained my focus and want to do well at my next competition that will probably be in Sweden

First multi-blind since last competition: 12 of 12 cubes in 1:09.40 . I know I can press this down to 13/13 sub-60. Glad to see everyone else is also advancing alot, GJ guys!


----------



## Tomas1988 (Mar 13, 2011)

4x4x4 BLD 22:09.71, about 13 memo, using a rubik's brand 4x4x4... it was not a very good idea


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 13, 2011)

5/6 in 50:56.70

Could have been much much faster. I'll make another room (currently doing 2 cubes per room) since I only have 3..

The one cube off I all edges done, but the corners I started with the wrong letter, so as a result I was cycling the wrong pieces to start. I realized I did it halfway through too but..yeah.

I need to buy more 3x3x3's...

I think I need more rooms, currently I'm being massively slowed down by when I start a new cube (2nd cube per room) I need to remember where I Left off, if hte location is only half empty (in which case I Put a barrier in between the objects in the location, if the new cube is mid letter pair image then I put one between the actual image in the location, if that makes sense), and overall it's slow.

I think I'll try making 3 more rooms tonight if I can and retry sometime this week doing 1 cube per room.

Should have been sub50 but I had to go to the bathroom halfway. Must admit, it must have looked weird with my headgear and blinfold on, going to the bathroom.

Should have brought the cube with me in there .


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Mar 13, 2011)

Must be willfully blind not to see that the 2x2x2 is in each cube. Nobody control perfectly the smallest. 

The number of visitors on a youtube video does not mean anything, or almost. Many heroes unsung.

Original blindfolded 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZuC1lXnUcc


----------



## cubemaster13 (Mar 13, 2011)

my first blindsolve on any cube was a 2x2. it was last week and it was 1:15.34. I was never into blindsolving since i was too lazy to learn how to blindsolve...


----------



## riffz (Mar 14, 2011)

Gaétan Guimond said:


> Must be willfully blind not to see that the 2x2x2 is in each cube. Nobody control perfectly the smallest.
> 
> The number of visitors on a youtube video does not mean anything, or almost. Many heroes unsung.
> 
> ...


 
Nobody control perfectly the smallest?


----------



## pappas (Mar 14, 2011)

58.62 3bld. 
L' D' B R D' B' U D R F2 U2 L D B' F R U2 F' D' R2 L' F D U L 
Still using m2/y perm.


----------



## Johan444 (Mar 14, 2011)

4x4 BLD: 13:59.24, memo was 6:13.xx.

Not lucky but easy cycles all the way and no parity.


----------



## MrMoney (Mar 14, 2011)

RyanReese09: Good job man, keep up the momentum!

Johan: Scramble? Would like to compare myself to someone elses scramble!

Dennis: Good job on the 4´3, I think alot more people are getting interested in bigger cubes BLD because of you guys!


----------



## Johan444 (Mar 14, 2011)

MrMoney said:


> Johan: Scramble? Would like to compare myself to someone elses scramble!


 
r F L r B2 L R u2 R U2 D' u' B U B D' r2 L2 U2 u2 F' L' R2 f' F2 B L B L' D' f2 r2 B D' u U r2 u L2 F2 

I had 7 center pieces are solved in my orientation. There are only one cycle that needs to be broken in to for the edges.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Mar 14, 2011)

MrMoney said:


> RyanReese09: Good job man, keep up the momentum!
> 
> Johan: Scramble? Would like to compare myself to someone elses scramble!
> 
> Dennis: Good job on the 4´3, I think alot more people are getting interested in bigger cubes BLD because of you guys!


 
Thanks a lot...

Dennis


----------



## 4th dimension (time) (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm not that great at BLD, but I've done a multiblind for 3x3x3 of 2 cubes, and 2x2x2 with 5 cubes. Best time for 3x3x3 is 3:33.16


----------



## 4th dimension (time) (Mar 14, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone other than stephen pochman has done a megaminx BLD
I did the 15 puzzle once during October in daylight savings time, and got a time of 10:30.25 (-49:29.75 if you include shotaro's negative time solving)


----------



## porkynator (Mar 14, 2011)

1:12.79
1 flipped edge, 2 twisted corner... is that lucky?


----------



## freshcuber (Mar 14, 2011)

4th dimension (time) said:


> I was wondering if anyone other than stephen pochman has done a megaminx BLD
> I did the 15 puzzle once during October in daylight savings time, and got a time of 10:30.25 (-49:29.75 if you include shotaro's negative time solving)


 
I know Mike Hughey has and probably Chris Hardwick as well but outside those three I don't know.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 14, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> I know Mike Hughey has and probably Chris Hardwick as well but outside those three I don't know.


 
I don't believe Chris has. But Ryosuke Mondo, István Kocza, and Chris Brownlee all have - they are all faster than me at it. There may be more, but those are the ones I know of for sure.


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 14, 2011)

BRINDFORD SUCCESSUUUUUUUUUUUUU!

5:51.31 no parity, one flipped edge, one solved edge, one solved corner. M2/Yperm

edge memo was AK SB FB DP CD - AK 47s sobbed on Facebook with dr pepper CD

corners were nice, one 6 cycle starting with DRB DRF DLF which was very nice and easy to memo.

it's around my 7th or 8th try today, lots of stupid close ones like 2 flips or 2 twists. only 3 days after first FULL attempt (3 months after first beginning to learn.)


----------



## Julian (Mar 15, 2011)

Congrats Rpotts, I remember how good the first success felt 

On another note, I just got a new PB of 2:47.98


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 15, 2011)

Finally decided to do some 3BLD practice. Probably my 2nd or 3rd best avg5. The session was 6/10 solved though 

Average of 5: 46.53
1. 49.58 F' U2 L2 F' L2 D2 U B2 F2 L2 U R D B D' R D2 B D2 U R' F L' D U2 
2. (40.41) F B' R U' B R D2 U B2 L R D' R2 D U L' B2 F' U' R2 U B2 F R2 F 
3. 46.44 R D' F2 D2 L R2 U F2 L2 R' F2 D L' R U2 D R D L2 U F U B2 D' U 
4. 43.58 L2 B2 F2 U2 L U' D B' F' R2 D' L2 D2 B2 D F R' B' D' F U' B' L F' B' 
5. (DNF(55.19)) F2 L2 F U2 F' R D' R D R F' R2 U D' L2 R' U2 B' U' D' R F' R' B F


----------



## KYLOL (Mar 15, 2011)

Well, Today I had a big time jump in my solving times. Lots of DNFs due to small mistakes, but Normally I would be averaging 1:55-2:00 or so.
1:28.20, DNF1:29.58, DNF1:47.49, 1:33.22, DNF1:47.76


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 15, 2011)

SECOND BRINDFORD SUCCESSUUUUUU

4:27.37 (2:03 edge memo)

FK QW LD CP SI
**** Queer Women LaD CoP SIgh

nice single 6 cycle of corners.

a minute and a half drop between first and second success.


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 15, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> I don't believe Chris has. But Ryosuke Mondo, István Kocza, and Chris Brownlee all have - they are all faster than me at it. There may be more, but those are the ones I know of for sure.


 
No, I definitely have not ever done megaminx BLD. That would cause my brain to explode, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Julian (Mar 16, 2011)

New PB of 2:23.68 

Scramble: R2 F' R' U' R B F' U F2 D' R' D2 U2 B' R U2 D F2 R' U2 R' B2 U2 R F2
Go try it


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 16, 2011)

Julian said:


> New PB of 2:23.68
> 
> Scramble: R2 F' R' U' R B F' U F2 D' R' D2 U2 B' R U2 D F2 R' U2 R' B2 U2 R F2
> Go try it


 
I tried it and got 1:30.55. It didn't seem very easy, actually - I was surprised I did that well on it. (Shows that it's probably best to think a scramble is easy before you do it - you might do better because of it.) Did you think it was an easy scramble?


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 16, 2011)

OMFG finally a successful blindsolve. Because I forgot part of my memo it took a while longer (trying to remember it from visual memory) but I did it.
Edge memo: Rich John, Let's Stop. Grab My ViDeO. A Flying Mofo.corner memo transcribed to letters. URF RBD RFU RUB DLF UFL DBL UBR, scramble unknown because I hand-scrambled it.


----------



## TMOY (Mar 17, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> I tried it and got 1:30.55. It didn't seem very easy, actually - I was surprised I did that well on it. (Shows that it's probably best to think a scramble is easy before you do it - you might do better because of it.) Did you think it was an easy scramble?



Got 1:44.59 on it, didn't find it particularly easy either.


----------



## Julian (Mar 17, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> I tried it and got 1:30.55. It didn't seem very easy, actually - I was surprised I did that well on it. (Shows that it's probably best to think a scramble is easy before you do it - you might do better because of it.) Did you think it was an easy scramble?





TMOY said:


> Got 1:44.59 on it, didn't find it particularly easy either.


It's probably because of my solve orientation, very easy memo for me.

Right now I'm memoing ~6 edges visual, the rest with letter grouping. The first 6 edges were incredibly easy visual, and the rest of my memo was IMFSA (I'm fast A). Corners were also pretty easy.


----------



## rcnrcn927 (Mar 18, 2011)

3x3 BLD Edges in 2:49.64(Yeah, this isn't much of an accomplishment to a lot of you, but I am finally actually trying to improve my memory for BLD, so it's nice for me(smiley emoticon))!

3x3 BLD Corners in 1:55.58(I'd done a 2x2 before, but this is still harder)(same as above)!

EDIT(3 hours later): First ever BLD solve! Been trying intermittently for years, and I finally got it! You've just got to get a memo method that works, and then it's as easy as everyone says. Scramble: F' L2 D R F2 B' D' B2 L D2 F' U2 R B2 R F U' F' U2 F2 L' F U2 D' F. Time: 7:56.66


----------



## theace (Mar 19, 2011)

6:42.xx - New PB on 3 BLD. I did it while on the train to college during rush hour. The ones who have sen the Western Railways in Mumbai would have an idea of how hard it must've been lol



rcnrcn927 said:


> First ever BLD solve! Been trying intermittently for years, and I finally got it! You've just got to get a memo method that works, and then it's as easy as everyone says. Scramble: F' L2 D R F2 B' D' B2 L D2 F' U2 R B2 R F U' F' U2 F2 L' F U2 D' F. Time: 7:56.66


Congrats dude! Welcome to teh club!


----------



## NeedReality (Mar 19, 2011)

Got a 4:59.74 BLD solve (3x3) at about 1 this morning. New PB for me (and obviously first sub-5 haha). I just learned M2 for edges, so I guess my memo is getting faster now since execution was probably slower than usual.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 19, 2011)

6/7 in 48:19.95

Faster then my 6 cube attempt. I made 2 more rooms, for a total of 5, and that *definately* speeded up memo a lot. I think I'll make 3 more rooms and try 8 again next Saturday. 

Anyone else slow down when on the final cubes? I find that my brain gets slower at getting the images to stick during memo as time goes on. Wasn't so evident here as much but..yeah.

The one I missed I slipped on my setup and I was fumbling trying to remember what moves I did and in the end I know I screwed up so I didn't bother executing it. Was in the very beginning of the cube.

Can't wait to sub NAR .


----------



## ilikecubing (Mar 19, 2011)

theace said:


> 6:42.xx - New PB on 3 BLD. I did it while on the train to college during rush hour. The ones who have sen the Western Railways in Mumbai would have an idea of how hard it must've been lol



lolz yeah those local trains of Bombay. it must av been so hard in the crowd,hardly any space to sit and of course the hot weather.Thats cool indeed,nice to see your determination ,keep up the good work.

My advice : come to Delhi...the air conditioned metro trains here are just awesome for cubing


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 20, 2011)

rcnrcn927 said:


> EDIT(3 hours later): First ever BLD solve! Been trying intermittently for years, and I finally got it! You've just got to get a memo method that works, and then it's as easy as everyone says. Scramble: F' L2 D R F2 B' D' B2 L D2 F' U2 R B2 R F U' F' U2 F2 L' F U2 D' F. Time: 7:56.66


Congratulations! 


RyanReese09 said:


> 6/7 in 48:19.95
> 
> Faster then my 6 cube attempt. I made 2 more rooms, for a total of 5, and that *definately* speeded up memo a lot. I think I'll make 3 more rooms and try 8 again next Saturday.


Nice, multi BLD improvement can be quite rapid, I see more cubes to come.


RyanReese09 said:


> Anyone else slow down when on the final cubes? I find that my brain gets slower at getting the images to stick during memo as time goes on. Wasn't so evident here as much but..yeah.


I usually start off really slow, and get faster as I memo more cubes.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 20, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Nice, multi BLD improvement can be quite rapid, I see more cubes to come.


I have 5 months to get over 10/10 (NAR) so I hope it continues to be rapid. I hope for at least 12 by Nationals.
I usually start off really slow, and get faster as I memo more cubes.[/QUOTE]
I'm the opposite..I can memo 3 cubes in like 10 minutes, maybe 11 (IIRC that was how long it took me yesterday) and it got steadily slower.


Between me and my brother we only have 8 cubes so I need to buy more .


----------



## Micael (Mar 20, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> I have 5 months to get over 10/10 (NAR) so I hope it continues to be rapid. I hope for at least 12 by Nationals.
> I usually start off really slow, and get faster as I memo more.


 
I am confident you will be there in time. Don't wait anymore and buy more cubes!


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 20, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> I have 5 months to get over 10/10 (NAR) so I hope it continues to be rapid. I hope for at least 12 by Nationals.


 
:tu Very cool! Good luck with your goal! I think you can make it!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks Chris! And Micael!


----------



## Slash (Mar 21, 2011)

8:07.16 4x4 BLD. Not PB, but it was my first try in two months (I haven't done any since Aachen Open)
4 mins memo, 4 mins exec.


----------



## Keroma12 (Mar 23, 2011)

After watching Chris's recent 5x5 solve, I remembered how much fun BLD is and I'm getting back into it 

I stopped for a while to memorize my word list... but that never really happened, so I'm just going to start doing solves with the list beside me at first. First try was DNF 4:49, but only because I did M U2 M U2 wrong haha. The accomplishment is starting to practice again.

Edit: second try 3:55 success 
Should be back down to 3 min soon which is where I left off.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 23, 2011)

I did a failed solve (missed a twisted corner) and a succesful one on the bus today
07:44.92 (failed) and 07:39.21 (succesful)

Even though I failed on the first one I'm really proud of myself, I'm almost on target (I want to be sub7 before sunday next week)


----------



## JyH (Mar 24, 2011)

Got my second sub 2 ever!!!!
1:56.76 D' L' R B2 R L' U2 F U2 F' U F R2 U2 D R' U' D2 B R' F' R B2 F' R 
2 corners placed, normal edges

Very fast memo for me, 4 letter groups for edges, visual + letters for corners.

Old Pochmann/M2


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 25, 2011)

50.51, 39.25, 44.82, DNF(1:18.15), 44.12, 41.14, 42.28, 39.38, 52.80, 42.63 = 44.71 avg10

Average of 5: 42.02 (0.64 SD )
1. 41.14 U D L F2 R' B2 D2 L F' B' R' F D2 B' R F' R2 F B L D2 B' U' F2 B 
2. 42.28 D U' R' B' D L2 B' L2 F' R2 L' B' L' D' U2 R2 F2 U2 L' F2 U B F' U F 
3. (39.38) R2 D2 B F' L2 B2 L D' F U2 B' U' D B R2 D F' B' R' B2 D' F' D2 F U' 
4. (52.80) D' F' U F2 U' F2 R' F R2 L U2 B2 L R2 F B' L' R2 B' D L U2 B D L' 
5. 42.63 F B' D2 R' U B2 L' F2 R F2 U L F D2 L' B F' R2 F D L' R2 B2 U F2


----------



## Johan444 (Mar 25, 2011)

4x4 BLD: 11:43.50

10 centers solved, so maybe lucky.


----------



## theace (Mar 25, 2011)

First ever sub 5 3BLD! 4:47.20


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 25, 2011)

OH MY ****ING GOD
I just improved my personal record by 2 minutes, from 7.30 to 5.31.50
Scramble: D' R2 B2 D L2 U B2 D' L2 U2 L2 F D R U' R' F2 R' D' F' L2 D2
Corners were visual so no transcription
edge memo: OV En Anderen, NeGeer Kappa Tau, Jaap Dirk Ruikt Goed


----------



## Julian (Mar 26, 2011)

New PB of 2:02.43 
One corner and one edge solved.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 26, 2011)

8/8 in 55:44.22 

Was only unsure about one sune twist on corners (awkward corner placements) and one I wasn't sure I would remember it ..the memo wasn't all that great to work with.

BUT YES. 9 next week when I get my order of cubes coming in. SOO close to NAR I can taste it :3.

I had 3 cubes memo'd at 9 minutes, I slow down too much in the later stages.


----------



## ilikecubing (Mar 26, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> 8/8 in 55:44.22
> 
> Was only unsure about one sune twist on corners (awkward corner placements) and one I wasn't sure I would remember it ..the memo wasn't all that great to work with.
> 
> ...


 
Woww!!!!!! 100% success rate on 8 cubes,nice improvement.what was memo time?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 26, 2011)

ilikecubing said:


> Woww!!!!!! 100% success rate on 8 cubes,nice improvement.what was memo time?


 
IIRC it was near 40. I'm not sure on the time. I try to memo the first cubes as fast as possible since I know I'll be slowing down in the later stages.


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 27, 2011)

Decided to do a large BLD session today. 100 solves spread out over 4-5 sessions.

number of times: 64/100
best time: 35.51
worst time: 1:07.65

best avg5: 42.64 (σ = 1.12)
*best avg12: 46.54 (σ = 4.74)*
*session mean: 47.78*



Spoiler



47.70, 46.41, DNF(48.11), 44.04, DNF(50.25), DNF(49.33), 44.94, DNF(57.10), 45.93, DNF(1:12.74), 42.13, 44.95, 58.34, 49.44, 36.96, 46.74, 1:07.65, DNF(54.90), 40.40, 46.83, DNF(1:08.39), DNF(38.79), 52.19, *40.24, 47.54, 45.77, 46.90, 55.07, 44.21, 54.99, 41.11, 42.12, 41.61, DNF(47.17), 46.13*, DNF(1:05.58), 43.22, 59.38, DNF(1:04.33), 42.42, 50.98, 49.15, 45.69, DNF(1:12.34), 36.61, 50.35, DNF(1:04.20), 48.12, 39.69, DNF(1:05.09), DNF(39.28), 35.51, 49.87, DNF(1:07.37), 45.75, DNF(45.68), DNF(33.11), 1:06.22, 47.93, DNF(40.94), DNF(1:01.24), 45.27, DNF(47.58), 52.16, 41.37, 40.47, 1:05.10, 39.72, 48.56, DNF(44.58), DNF(46.92), DNF(56.60), DNF(45.07), 54.25, 44.10, DNF(42.74), 57.70, 51.15, 45.21, DNF(1:09.16), 46.31, 42.80, DNF(1:05.13), 51.22, DNF(49.76), DNF(41.93), DNF(41.98), 42.58, 54.44, DNF(54.42), 50.47, 49.30, DNF(1:15.69), 49.07, DNF(32.22), 56.46, DNF(58.60), 40.06, DNF(58.24), 58.86



Was at 36/50, DNFed more in the next 50 solves cos I was getting tired and also doing longer sessions to get to 100 sooner. I was hoping for 70% success rate 
Also had a 33 and 32 DNF in the session caused by minor mistakes


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Mar 27, 2011)

Wow nice job, amos  my brain would be fried even if i do just 50 BLD solves a day. Haha. Go NR!


amostay2004 said:


> Decided to do a large BLD session today. 100 solves spread out over 4-5 sessions.
> 
> number of times: 64/100
> best time: 35.51
> ...


----------



## EricReese (Mar 27, 2011)

First ever success. Forgot about timer but I finished at like 10 minutes. Memo was 7. No new cycles for the entire solve


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Mar 28, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> Decided to do a large BLD session today. 100 solves spread out over 4-5 sessions.
> 
> number of times: 64/100
> best time: 35.51
> ...


 

WOW!

Dennis


----------



## Julian (Mar 29, 2011)

EricReese said:


> First ever success. Forgot about timer but I finished at like 10 minutes. Memo was 7. No new cycles for the entire solve


Congrats, Eric, keep at it!


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Mar 29, 2011)

EricReese said:


> First ever success. Forgot about timer but I finished at like 10 minutes. Memo was 7. No new cycles for the entire solve


 
Congrats. Now do it faster. Gogogo!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 29, 2011)

Gogo Eric, get multi BLD NAR at Nats....


----------



## EricReese (Mar 29, 2011)

I dont plan on getting Nar. But I will be attempting 13 cubes.


----------



## Tomas1988 (Mar 29, 2011)

L' R' U2 F U2 B R F L' R' B2 R' B F R B R2 D B2 R2 D R D U2 B'

very easy corners!


----------



## Germoose (Mar 29, 2011)

Second ever 3x3 blind solve! Used old pochmann with memo-10:30 min and entire solve- 15:08 min


----------



## Micael (Mar 29, 2011)

multiBLD 8/8 in 26:21 (17:22)

2 weeks back into practice now and finally a nice result. 9 min for 8 cubes execution was surprising for me. Still nowhere near Zane performance.



RyanReese09 said:


> 8/8 in 55:44.22
> 
> Was only unsure about one sune twist on corners (awkward corner placements) and one I wasn't sure I would remember it ..the memo wasn't all that great to work with.
> 
> ...



This is very good improvement Ryan!


----------



## NeedReality (Mar 29, 2011)

I got a new PB: 3:46.45. It was my first sub-4 ever. All my solves in the session after that were actually sub-4, with one being a DNF at 3:20 because I forgot to flip a piece - darn.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 29, 2011)

Micael said:


> multiBLD 8/8 in 26:21 (17:22)
> 
> 2 weeks back into practice now and finally a nice result. 9 min for 8 cubes execution was surprising for me. Still nowhere near Zane performance.
> 
> ...


 Thanks Micael! O_O at 8 cube execution in 9 minutes, that's faster then my single cube BLD execution time, what execution method do you use? Commutators? I feel as though I could drop *a lot* of time off by switching to comms instead of M2/Yperm, but I'd DNF too much <_<.


----------



## Micael (Mar 29, 2011)

I use M2/R2. I just had a good recall. Sighted, I average 50-55.

Working on your memory would be way more productive for you at your current level. M2/Classic-Pochmann could still break the multi WR.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 29, 2011)

Micael said:


> I use M2/R2. I just had a good recall. Sighted, I average 50-55.
> 
> Working on your memory would be way more productive for you at your current level. M2/Classic-Pochmann could still break the multi WR.


 
Any ideas on how to practice my memory mid week so come Saturday when I do multi I will be better prepared for memo/recalling? Come Saturday I'll probably be capped out at 9 cubes for the 1 hour limit, if I have good memory come Saturday, I'll be sub1hour, which will leave 10 cubes as my limit.

I only plan to have attempts at NAR over the next few months (unless you put it out of reach ), WR is out of my see-able grasp at this moment in time .


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 29, 2011)

Micael said:


> multiBLD 8/8 in 26:21 (17:22)
> 
> 2 weeks back into practice now and finally a nice result. 9 min for 8 cubes execution was surprising for me.


Nice to see your times levelling to where they use to be. :tu


> Still nowhere near Zane performance.


This accuracy is better than my performance.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Mar 30, 2011)

I feel so accomplished!! Two days ago, (same day I posted on the "One answer BLD question thread"), I started to actually try some BLD solves... And today I got my first one!!! 
It may sound like something awfully simple to the pros reading this, but, hell, I am so satisfied right now. And it's fun!


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 1, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> I feel so accomplished!! Two days ago, (same day I posted on the "One answer BLD question thread"), I started to actually try some BLD solves... And today I got my first one!!!
> It may sound like something awfully simple to the pros reading this, but, hell, I am so satisfied right now. And it's fun!


 
Great! :tu


----------



## d4m4s74 (Apr 1, 2011)

Yay, I got my first succesful solve on a cube with parity (because of some weird reason I always screw up)
time: 7 minutes and 15 seconds (don't know the hundreds)
Edge memo: KiloMeters Cause Quitters, En U Neukt Ooit, Toilet Paper Just Goes, Jan
AB flipped
corner memo transcribed
RDF LUF, URF, UBR, LDB, BDR, BRU (memod simply as red, orange, white, white, orange, blue, blue in combination with taps)
handscrambled by me, two colleagues and me again so I don't have a scramble

Now the annoying part, I was doing the blindsolve to prove to my colleagues that I can blindsolve, but nobody was watching during the actual solve. meh.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 2, 2011)

First ever ao5 IIRC, and PB single. Previous PB before this was 1:55. I should practice more. I'm finally starting to trust auditory, and it's awesome because it's literally instant to say the letter of where it goes. Corner memo is fast .

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...lindfold-race!&p=554153&viewfull=1#post554153


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Apr 2, 2011)

Harvard 4bld:
9:58 dnf off by a lot
10:40 success (pb!)
9:03.16 success (STACKMAT!)


----------



## EricReese (Apr 2, 2011)

8:02.40 BLD success  beat PB by about 2 minutes. So happy. Still using single letter pairs and not using M2 yet, both of which I hope to know before Cornell

I am 2/2 now 

Had about 5 minutes memo 3 minutes execution


----------



## AJ Blair (Apr 3, 2011)

2:33.47 BLD success! Still using Old Pochmann for both edges and corners...whatever, was epic!


----------



## rock1313 (Apr 3, 2011)

YES!

I got my first 4x4 blindfold success today.


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 3, 2011)

rock1313 said:


> YES!
> 
> I got my first 4x4 blindfold success today.


 
Great!


----------



## NeedReality (Apr 3, 2011)

I completed 2 out of the 3 blindfold solves I did at UIndy, which was my first time doing BLD in competition (I hadn't done blindfold solving at all since my first BLD solve at home in Jan. until 2-3 weeks ago). They were 5:15.13 and ~6, which is a bit off from the three and a half-ish minutes I've been getting at home. I was so nervous, I even felt like I was going to pass out for some reason, so the fact that I got any successes makes me happy.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 3, 2011)

NeedReality said:


> I completed 2 out of the 3 blindfold solves I did at UIndy, which was my first time doing BLD in competition (I hadn't done blindfold solving at all since my first BLD solve at home in Jan. until 2-3 weeks ago). They were 5:15.13 and ~6, which is a bit off from the three and a half-ish minutes I've been getting at home. I was so nervous, I even felt like I was going to pass out for some reason, so the fact that I got any successes makes me happy.


 
The judge should have had a cover for your to take off...but yeah. Don't fret about first time successes. My first success is currently my only success in competition. Due to stupid mistakes though. 

You'll get more comfortable 

Even though it was a small reaction, I like the little grin at the end .


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Apr 4, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> First ever ao5 IIRC, and PB single. Previous PB before this was 1:55. I should practice more. I'm finally starting to trust auditory, and it's awesome because it's literally instant to say the letter of where it goes. Corner memo is fast .
> 
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...lindfold-race!&p=554153&viewfull=1#post554153


 
Get a little faster, and we'll race. Gogogo!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 4, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Get a little faster, and we'll race. Gogogo!


 
Come to competitions I go to and then I'll get faster and then we'll race. Gogogo!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 4, 2011)

1:32.15 [33.xx] PB .

Had parity. 1 corner and 1 edge solved.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Apr 5, 2011)

Just got to a double-digit amount of successful BLD solves (not multi)...

...I think I'll stop counting now.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Apr 5, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> 1:32.15 [33.xx] PB .
> 
> Had parity. 1 corner and 1 edge solved.


 
I'm gunna try to make it to Nationals. Let's both gogogo and race there.


----------



## Jakube (Apr 6, 2011)

*New PB 4x4x4 BLD: 8:55.90* [4:18.36]
First sub 9 solve. This was the first solve this morning. 

Straight after getting this great result, I tried a *5x5x5 BLD* and managed also a *PB: 25.08.43* [13:21.59]
*What a great day!!!*

I only use the easiest methods like: 
4 Letters = 1 Sentence
U2 for centers
R2/M2 for wings/edges
Old Pochman for Corners

Scrambles form the Weekly competition 2011-14


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 6, 2011)

Congrats Jakube! That's really great!


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 7, 2011)

*2x2x2 BLD sucess!*

My first *3* BLD sucesses ever, just need to work on my memory and then move up to 3BLD!

Times: 2:43.74 - 1:14.05 - 1:38.38


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Apr 7, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> *2x2x2 BLD sucess!*
> 
> My first *3* BLD sucesses ever, just need to work on my memory and then move up to 3BLD!
> 
> Times: 2:43.74 - 1:14.05 - 1:38.38


 
Out of curiosity, were these actual 2BLD solves, or just corners on a 3x3?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 7, 2011)

Actually all on a 2x2x2. just used the unaffected corner in a 3gen scramble as reference, then same buffer as if on a 3x3x3


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 8, 2011)

YES. First(only try) success using edge comms. 6:45, made my memo images so I wouldn't easily forget, did corners, had parity, setup finally into R perm.

My solve


Spoiler



Corners, R perm

TR--[U L2 U',M2]
JK-L2 [L' U L, E2] L2
WD-- F [E', L' U2 L] F'
VB-- F2 y[D, M' U M]y' F2
P/Parity--E' L y' R perm undo



Edit-UF buffer. Been able to find a comm for 99% of cases, only a few sighted solves so far where I've screwed up with a flipped edge (I close eyes when I have my fingers on the pieces, to help simulate in a BLD solve).

I'm transitioning now, maybe not fully unless I get times down to M2/OP (competition on the 23rd)

Edit again-Question, when memo'ing and you need a new cycle, will you guys purposefully memo a different sticker (aka I/J are same piece, different stickers) in order for the comm to be easy? Is it easy to recognize which will be easier during memo? Is it worth thinking about during memo?


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 8, 2011)

First post:

555 BLD success with memorisation typed out (First attempt ever )

Execution time was about 30+ minutes

Not sure about memorisation.

Scramble:

Rw' Fw L2 Lw2 Rw2 R B U2 Fw' D2 Uw2 U2 B2 Fw2 Rw2 F L' Rw' R2 Bw2 Dw U R' Fw' F2 Lw U R2 U2 Rw R' B2 Dw' U2 Lw' R F' U' B' Lw' U F' L Bw L B2 L2 Lw Dw' L Rw D2 Rw B' F U F U2 R2 B'

Memorisation:

Corner O: 1212 2121

Corner P: BFE 

Edge centres: AGE HI UK VJ OQ FP LM NR BX TW CS

Corner centres: BJU SG EV PT IR OC FX QM DN

Corner/Midge parity: NO

Midges: NF PL DA JX HU SV

Wings: MR IG AT FJ KW CB HL SE ON PV DU XU


I can't believe it. Yesterday and the day before that, I had a go at doing a 4BLD solve with memorisation typed out and failed both times 



Now to get a 4BLD success.


----------



## cubeflip (Apr 8, 2011)

Taught myself 2x2 BLD. I know, I'm a noob. I want to learn 3x3 BLD this summer.


----------



## stone (Apr 8, 2011)

can someone tell me if the parity remains the same on old pochman method if you'r doing corners frst then edges? parity it's just a simple R permutation?


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 8, 2011)

stone said:


> can someone tell me if the parity remains the same on old pochman method if you'r doing corners frst then edges? parity it's just a simple R permutation?


Yes, parity remains exactly the same. Just do an R-perm once you've finished whatever you execute first (corners or edges).

For the future, there's a thread for BLD questions.


----------



## stone (Apr 8, 2011)

i dont need to do any cube rotations? just execute R(a)-perm just the way i hold cube?


----------



## EricReese (Apr 8, 2011)

Depends where the effected pieces are on your R perm. There are algs for just about every angle on R perm.. I know with me I need to do a y' rotation, then do my R perm.


----------



## stone (Apr 8, 2011)

http://www.solvethecube.110mb.com/imagecube.php?stickers=byyyyyyyyoooooooorbbbbbbybb&size=100 im alway doing y perm from this angle. so what the parity should look like? R(a) perm just the way i hold it?


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 8, 2011)

stone said:


> http://www.solvethecube.110mb.com/imagecube.php?stickers=byyyyyyyyoooooooorbbbbbbybb&size=100 im alway doing y perm from this angle. so what the parity should look like? R(a) perm just the way i hold it?


 
y' L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U y

You must do the R-perm on an angle such that: UB and UL will swap, and UFR and UBR will swap.


----------



## stone (Apr 8, 2011)

ohh. thx a lot, you just expalined everythink very nicely


----------



## d4m4s74 (Apr 8, 2011)

4.22.06 single 3x3x3 success today

two edges and two corners were already in the right spot and oriented, 
edge memo:
LUA Extention, DR JaN Helpt Echt
corner memo FLU UBR URF LBD RDB URF

no scramble (handscrambled)


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 8, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> y' L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U y
> 
> You must do the R-perm on an angle such that: UB and UL will swap, and UFR and *UBL* will swap.





stone said:


> ohh. thx a lot, you just expalined everythink very nicely


You're welcome, but I hope you misinterpreted what I said. Because I meant to say *UBR* instead! 
I corrected the original post.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 8, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> First post:
> 
> 555 BLD success with memorisation typed out (First attempt ever )


I can't believe no one has commented yet - awesome job! Awesome first BLD post! (You really like wowing people with your first attempts at things, don't you?) It's nice to see you over here in the BLD section for a change! (And now do it for real, please!)



Robert-Y said:


> Now to get a 4BLD success.


I empathize - I had the same problem with 7x7x7 BLD vs. 6x6x6 BLD. It took me a couple of months.


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 8, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> First post:
> 
> 555 BLD success with memorisation typed out (First attempt ever )
> 
> Execution time was about 30+ minutes


 
Yay Robert! Congratulations, that's awesome! Good luck on the 4BLD as well, you'll get it! :tu


----------



## Selkie (Apr 8, 2011)

At last my 1st 3x3 BLD success! :tu

6m24s of which 3min 10sec was memo.

Old Pochmann method.

BLD was fast becoming my jinx. So many attempts that have been so close, I lost confidence a couple of weeks ago and have almost been steering clear of trying lately despite really enjoying it. I know my memo is fine but nagging doubts have crept into my execution and concentration. Memo is almost too good, I can remember full solves from last week!, but the failures have lead me to make sure more and more on memo though I know that isn't the issue. I really couldn't believe how good it feels. I can see the addiction to the discipline. Hopefully can build on this. Pretty sure the 3 glasses of wine helped!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 8, 2011)

Selkie said:


> At last my 1st 3x3 BLD success! :tu
> 
> 6m24s of which 3min 10sec was memo.


 
Sweet!


----------



## Keroma12 (Apr 9, 2011)

4x4x4 BLD success! First one since I got back into bld 

Previous PB was 24:23.15
This one was 16:03.66 [6:15]
NR is 23:49
But they never have 4BLD at competitions here


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 9, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> I can't believe no one has commented yet - awesome job! Awesome first BLD post! (You really like wowing people with your first attempts at things, don't you?) It's nice to see you over here in the BLD section for a change! (And now do it for real, please!)
> 
> I empathize - I had the same problem with 7x7x7 BLD vs. 6x6x6 BLD. It took me a couple of months.


 


cmhardw said:


> Yay Robert! Congratulations, that's awesome! Good luck on the 4BLD as well, you'll get it! :tu


 
Thanks guys, it means a lot coming from you  I think the fact that there are no fixed centres on the 444, makes it easier for me to memo incorrectly, particularly on the centres. I'll definitely have a proper attempt at 444 and 555 BLD when I get faster and better at forming words with pairs of letters.


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 9, 2011)

Selkie said:


> At last my 1st 3x3 BLD success! :tu
> 
> 6m24s of which 3min 10sec was memo.



Welcome to your new addiction 



Keroma12 said:


> *4x4x4 BLD success!* First one since I got back into bld
> 
> Previous PB was 24:23.15
> This one was 16:03.66 [6:15]
> ...


 
@Bolded part: Yay! 
@Underlined part: Yay! 

And congratulations on the sub-NR personal best! Very nice time! :tu



Robert-Y said:


> Thanks guys, it means a lot coming from you  *I think the fact that there are no fixed centres on the 444, makes it easier for me to memo incorrectly, particularly on the centres.* I'll definitely have a proper attempt at 444 and 555 BLD when I get faster and better at forming words with pairs of letters.


 
Just remember that for BLD, and especially big BLD, that any practice is good practice. Even a DNF solve is good practice. Good luck on your next solve! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Keroma12 (Apr 9, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> And congratulations on the sub-NR personal best! Very nice time! :tu


 
Thanks!
Comms are getting easier to recognize and execute, and my word list is becoming more solid each time. If I had more time I'd try 5x5 solves, but school is too busy.


----------



## minime12358 (Apr 9, 2011)

Tonight, I just tried my first large memo after I finished memorizing my LPL.....

4x4 Bld: 23:14.919 (A ups truck gets hit by a ram which is taken away by a helicopter that is rained on by waffle fries that catche on fire from a lantern E ........)

SUCCESS FIRST TRY- BOOYAH!

God, that was such a rush looking at the solved cube after I took the blindfold off.

Just for the fun of it, Ill try a 4 cube multi blind tommorow.....


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 9, 2011)

Hmm, I was planning on doing a 9 multi attempt Saturday but with all this 4x4x4 BLD talk, perhaps I'll freshen up on edges (l/r slice) and maybe give it an attempt . I haven't attempted one yet.


----------



## minime12358 (Apr 9, 2011)

:O I did something that Ryan hasn't yet done in blind?!

Lol jk, good luck on the solve. Since you already know BH, you might as well apply that to the edges. There are only a few hard cases (Mostly when you shoot to an adjacent edge) and you dont have to keep track of your r2s and the algorithms for l slice and r slice edges are gone. 
Also, parity is a lot easier in my opinion. Its just l2 U2 l2 U2 F2 l2 F2 r U2 r' U2 l2 
Which is actually pretty easy to learn by noticing the patterns. This switches UrF with UrB


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Apr 9, 2011)

Did my first PUBLIC 3x3x3 BLD last night. 
A friend didn't believe me when I said that I can solve the Rubik's Cube blindfolded, so... On the bus accompanied by a couple of other friends, I did a BLD solve. Generally I do them alone in my room, so it was something different to successfully solve the cube BLD in front of a bunch of people expecting me to do it at lightning-speed (which I didn't). I did 2 BLDs on the ride to the mall (where I did none; I was kept busy), and another 2 BLDs on the way back. 2/4 were successful (the two failures were: I forgot one letter, so I had two flipped edges, and the other one I completely messed up on a T-perm, so everything was messed up. >.<). 
It's an accomplishment because now he knows empirically that I can, in fact, BLD solve a Rubik's cube. 

All the people that were watching (that I knew) were non-cubers, so maybe I'll have some more cubing friends after a while, now... Perhaps some BLD ones eventually, too. Already have one converting to cubicism (teaching him LBL), so...


----------



## minime12358 (Apr 9, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> All the people that were watching (that I knew) were non-cubers, so maybe I'll have some more cubing friends after a while, now... Perhaps some BLD ones eventually, too. Already have one converting to cubicism (teaching him LBL), so...


 
You have some blind friends that cube?


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 10, 2011)

first complete attempt and it was a solve. (I think ; maybe I tried before)
Not unexpected because I took edges and tried to get consistent with that then corners.


----------



## babyle (Apr 10, 2011)

1:14.15 BLD solve. The case was really lucky 4 edges solved and 3 corners mis-orientated. Scramble if anyone wants to try it

B' L2 U' L2 F' L U2 D2 B R' B D' R2 U' D L2 F' L2 F L2 U2 F R2 U2 B'


----------



## Micael (Apr 10, 2011)

babyle said:


> 1:14.15 BLD solve. The case was really lucky 4 edges solved and 3 corners mis-orientated. Scramble if anyone wants to try it
> 
> B' L2 U' L2 F' L U2 D2 B R' B D' R2 U' D L2 F' L2 F L2 U2 F R2 U2 B'



Indeed, way too lucky: 1:04.76
It saved me few seconds to already know that there were those pieces solved.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 10, 2011)

7/9 in *52:10.05*
M2/OP.

Wat time. 3 minutes faster then my 8 cube attempt. I guess 10 next week .

4 cubes memo'd at 9 minutes. I keep forgetting to look at my overall memo time. Reviewing takes forever . Fast recall even for rushing..

Edit-This comm solves what the cube was off by

[E', F U' F']

Edit-I guess I should say what the cubes were off by. One was off by a pure 2flip of edges (DR DL). Memo problem. Had to of been. I know I executed the correct letter.

Other cube was off by the comm I just wrote (it solves the case)


----------



## minime12358 (Apr 10, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> 7/9 in *52:10.05*
> M2/OP.


 
Nice job. Just curious though: Why do you use M2 Op for it instead of BH? Prone to less errors maybe?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 10, 2011)

minime12358 said:


> Nice job. Just curious though: Why do you use M2 Op for it instead of BH? Prone to less errors maybe?


 
That, and plus thinking about the commutators would make execution not braindead in the slightest, and would be MUCH slower to do then M2/OP.

I don't see any foreseeable future where I use anything other than M2/OP for multi.


----------



## Micael (Apr 10, 2011)

Ryan, 9 min for the first 4 cubes is very good. With practice, your pace will not fade. It looks like you do only one multi attempt per week. You can do two, don't you?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 10, 2011)

Micael said:


> Ryan, 9 min for the first 4 cubes is very good. That's about the same as me. Yesterday I did 10 cubes and was at 10min after 4 cubes memo. Still I got 37min overall. With practice, your pace will not fade. It looks like you do only one multi attempt per week. You can do two, don't you?


 
Just one per week.


Spoiler



I have 2 jobs (25-28 hours per week at both, resulting in some double shifts as I go from one to the next), plus I go to school full time+training for a marathon in October, plus my GF.



I'm glad I find time to do multi as it stands. I guess I could try doing multi during a break I have one day during school, but I'm liking my progress so far so I'm unlikely to change my trends. I only want to get up to doing 13 at U.S. Nationals time, so being 4 cubes shy doesn't seem too bad..

I didn't have as much fading this time. It was around hte 7th or 6th cube this time, unlike the 4th or 5th before .

Practicing BLD during week, and multi during a weekend seems to help improve my memo speed (as was the case today) so I'm going to pursue this further..


----------



## Micael (Apr 10, 2011)

I see. It is already an accomplishment that you can do all those things.


----------



## minime12358 (Apr 11, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> That, and plus thinking about the commutators would make execution not braindead in the slightest, and would be MUCH slower to do then M2/OP.
> 
> I don't see any foreseeable future where I use anything other than M2/OP for multi.


 
Ahhh I see. I figured as much too, whenever I am tired etc, I dont use BH, I use OP for edges and corners (I dont know M2..... ) 

I am hoping to get BH down incredibly well, to the point where I can just think 2 letters and out pops an algorithm. Huge task, but still . Im going to run through from AB- XW every day over spring break. It should take about an hour each day hopefully. That is, 60 minutes * 60 seconds = 3600, 10 seconds per thats 360. Oh wait... thats just part of corners xD Oh well.

As to doing 13 at nationals..... I guess I am going to have to aim to beat that xD 10 seemed doable to beat (not easy, obviously, but not like absolutely insane) but more than 12 seems just insane to me. Maybe the BH might put me over the edge . 

I tried a few solves using OP today, with times ranging from 2:50-3:50 . With BH, that time should hopefully drop quite a bit; Solving a cube non blind I average about 1:45, but with the preinspection it should be lower.

Edit: And, by "solving the cube non blind", I mean solving with commutators, not blind


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 11, 2011)

L2 D' F2 D L U2 B L2 R U2 R2 U' L R B' L' B2 D F' D2 L' B' D B' D2

PB. First sub1:30 . No new cycles needed, and 1 edge solved IIRC. I think. Been like 30 minutes.

*Rounded up* from video analysis, it's 29 memo (PB I think) and execution being 55 or whatever. So estatic. Decided I needed a new video up on youtube for my BLD, got this on the 4th solve (which is nice since I DNFd first 3, which is why I was excited (that and PB))






Should I post in video section?


----------



## Kynit (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice, Ryan! When did you get so legendary at BLD?!


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Apr 11, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> L2 D' F2 D L U2 B L2 R U2 R2 U' L R B' L' B2 D F' D2 L' B' D B' D2
> 
> PB. First sub1:30 . No new cycles needed, and 1 edge solved IIRC. I think. Been like 30 minutes.
> 
> ...


 
Okay, now I need a sub 1:20 on video.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 11, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Okay, now I need a sub 1:20 on video.


 
Just wondering, what execution method do you use mostly?



Kynit said:


> Nice, Ryan! When did you get so legendary at BLD?!


 
Never


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Apr 11, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Just wondering, what execution method do you use mostly?


 
M2/CP for most ordinary solves.


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 11, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Kynit said:
> 
> 
> > Nice, Ryan! When did you get so legendary at BLD?!
> ...



I already told Ryan that when he passes me in 3x3BLD that he has to give me tips on how to get faster


----------



## EricReese (Apr 12, 2011)

I think I'm gonna start trying to use M2 in solves..and I really need to finish learning my LPL.... 

4:01.76 success. Basically cut my pb time in half (previous was 8:02.xx)

Very happy. Finished memo at like 2:30


----------



## stone (Apr 12, 2011)

i did 3.57 min BLD solve yesturday, and it's my PB for now. I have problems with memorising the corner. i just memorise by taping the corner with my finger and trying to remember what colours it is. i would like to get faster, and i think what's realy making me slow is corner's. So can anyone suggest me how to memorise corners faster?>


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 12, 2011)

stone said:


> i did 3.57 min BLD solve yesturday, and it's my PB for now. I have problems with memorising the corner. i just memorise by taping the corner with my finger and trying to remember what colours it is. i would like to get faster, and i think what's realy making me slow is corner's. So can anyone suggest me how to memorise corners faster?>


 
Use something called the auditory loop

Basically your brain is hardwired to remember the last 10 seconds of whatever it heard. You don't need to think about it. Everyone has it. Give each corner a letter and say the letters in the memo asy ou go (try to memo under 10 seconds so you can use auditory. It gets taking used to to be able to say each letter instantly) but yeah. Say the letters and gogo. Don the blindfold and solve fast while it's in your head.

Sorry for such a brief explanation, late for class .


----------



## Kynit (Apr 12, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> I already told Ryan that when he passes me in 3x3BLD that he has to give me tips on how to get faster


 
Comparing your improvement rates, I wonder if he could give some tips already!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 12, 2011)

What kind of tips did you (guys) want to know really? What I practice? How? I don't feel like writing an essay so me knowing the specifics would be easy on me .

Or if you guys are being sarcastic ignore this post .


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 12, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> What kind of tips did you (guys) want to know really? What I practice? How? I don't feel like writing an essay so me knowing the specifics would be easy on me .
> 
> Or if you guys are being sarcastic ignore this post .


 
I was being completely serious!  As to the tips, I think mostly what I am looking for is pacing. As you may have seen with the ongoing debate in the Random BLD thread, I've been working a lot on my memo pacing lately. You responded in that thread already, though, so I have an idea of how you're approaching it.

Also, Eric congrats on your solve as well! What should we call you guys, team Reese?


----------



## EricReese (Apr 12, 2011)

Team Eric, sidekick is Ryan


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 13, 2011)

Eric, shouldn't the faster/better/cooler person be the main star of the team? 

I start off semi slow (by starting off slow, I mean the first 2 pairs of letters for edges are made semi slow, as to sort of "warmup my brain" into the .."flow" of the solve). I go maybe 50 or 60% here. I then just say the letters of each pair out loud and then turn those 4 letters into something. I don't use a s traight up sentence to memorize edges. I use roman rooms, of the sorts, but I don't make images of any sorts. I just..ok say I have this.

HIDJRKNB

I'd start off saying H I D J. Hitler buttf***ing a DJ. More specific details are not note worthy. Then I continue (I multitask, I repeat the previous (in this case, the hitler/DJ combination) with my memo N B R K. A rake clawing at a nutterbutter bar. It's sort of like group of sentences but I just know the "story" in my head as I execute. These 4 letters together (making 2 letter pair words) have no correlation to each other when I recall. I just want to stress that they don't correlate to each other, nor do they interact with each other. I'd say pace wise I go at 80 or a bit higher % of my total speed. I go almost as fast as I can but I don't continue onto the next pair until after a few times (by then I'm sure I have it memo'd)

I use my fingers to track the sticker colors and make sure that I'm memo'ing the correct sticker.

For corners I use my fingers and trace through the memo at 100% pace (well, as fast as I can anyway). I honestly don't practice BLD that much. I spend most of my BLD practice perfecting a memo system (aka making a letter pair list), making rooms, increasing my memory ability through multi (which helps so much). I have a natural good memory I like to think, I just had to work up the muscle to start thinking like BLD and I still don't think I'm maxed out (or so I hope ). My execution of it still sucks. The 1:24 I got just now had very fast and easy (for the most part) execution of edges. I normally take over a minute just for execution since I don't practice that much at all. I doubt I've done over 100 attempts at BLD (excluding multi) (though I am probably close).

Practicing BLD isn't all about doing solves. Not at all. It's stupid practice (ok not "stupid" per say, just not the only efficient way of practicing). I do think that until you are around 3 you *need* to do solves and get more comfortable. Then when you get near 3 you can work on refining the things in your BLD, such as the stuff I've mentioned. Take *all* of this post with a grain of salt. These are purely my opinions, gathered on what I've found. I like the results! I can't complain with my progress . I now think I need faster execution. I could be near sub1 if I had 30 second execution, aka used comms for edges/corners (I will be starting edge comms in solves after Cornell competition Saturday (not this Saturday coming up, the next). I have a REALLY good chance at first (next fastest BLDer in comp is 3:20), so I don't want anything new right now .

I feel like I've written an essay already, even though this isn't that long at all.

I do not review my memo. I am careful during memoand take careful note of the color of the sticker my finger is on (edges, what I'm talking about) so I always am sure of my edge memo. It's rare that I DNF due to memo on edges. I execute too fast most of the time (you can see in my previous video I just uploaded, the 1:24, I start to do an incorrect edge and then quickly undo it, realizing that I was doing the wrong edge)

I think TPS and recalling memo is another great way to reduce time (besides decreasing memo time, which is the best way to get faster)

If I left anything out let me know. tl;dr I don't use gogogo pacing, though I use a very slightly safer way of doing it, with safety precautions (aka if I get to the end of my edges and notice it flipped, I look for a pure 2flip or I go over my memo more carefully (happened only 1 time this entire week (today )). Corners is same thing. I'll look for at the end of corners and see if the buffer will end up solved). Other safety precautions also such as making sure my memo sticks, not going full out on memo.


----------



## minime12358 (Apr 13, 2011)

Lol this thread is becoming more like a discussion 

So today, I was bored at school. Sooo I figured I would borrow some cubes from our club (My cubes have been a mixture of borrowed and stolen.... MLITJ)
During lunch, I decided that I would try to just randomly do a Roman Rooms solve... without creating a room or anything before hand xD. Andd 3/3! 13:00.00 On the dot.
I felt content because the first images were coffee and dunkin doughnuts (DUCF) 
It was also kinda of odd; I had VAKSPNLI. Ryan will know what I am talking about.

Edit: You know, There has to be some irony in that a kid with ADD does blind 

Edit2: And btw does anyone want to help jyhori and I with the Blind FAQ? I have a google docs document, and I can give the link to anyone who wants it (I will not post it, as the LPL spreadsheet was trolled hard)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 13, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> I could be near sub1 if I had 30 second execution, aka used comms for edges/corners.


I'd be sub-1 if I had 30 second execution. But I already use commutators for edges/corners, so that doesn't help. 



RyanReese09 said:


> (I will be starting edge comms in solves after Cornell competition Saturday (not this Saturday coming up, the next). I have a REALLY good chance at first (next fastest BLDer in comp is 3:20), so I don't want anything new right now .



Definitely the way to go. Don't start something new the week before the competition, like I've done a number of times before, even though I know better. :fp 

I need to go to a competition like that sometime - it would be nice to win for a change. Instead I always go to competitions with geniuses like Chester.


----------



## JyH (Apr 14, 2011)

Three sub 3 successes in a row! =D


----------



## theace (Apr 15, 2011)

First ever Multi BLD attempt.

2/2 24:37 (4:31.47)


----------



## NeedReality (Apr 16, 2011)

2:17.87

Woah. I've not been practicing BLD for like a week and this was my first solve since then. Oddly enough this is my first sub-3. I got my PB Ao5, Ao12, and now BLD today and never thought to turn on my camera...

Scramble: B D2 F' U2 L B2 D L' D' F2 D' F U2 L' F' R F' L' B' R' F D R D2 U'

Edge memo (Front = Blue Top = Yellow): EX GC SN OR JAM 
Corner memo: Top Bottom Top Bottom Right (Yeah, cannot really translate tapping/audio for this haha)


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Apr 16, 2011)

Woke up half-dazed this morning, and, without putting the lights on picked up my cube I scrambled last night...
And solved it (I did memo the night before; edges - Sentences, Corners - Visual, but didn't execute until this morning).

Quite a pleasing thing to wake up to.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 16, 2011)

me and henry 3x3 team blind 48.25 over skype. our 2nd sub 4 minute solve. me calling. f2l done at 28.


----------



## JyH (Apr 16, 2011)

sub 3 now


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Apr 17, 2011)

JyH said:


> sub 3 now


 
Nice! I've only timed myself BLD twice... (All the rest were safe solves)

They average about 5 minutes. lol


----------



## JyH (Apr 17, 2011)

YES!!!
Tried doing Multi-BLD for the first time (No real special memory technique). First time failed (1 cube off by 2 flipped edges), but second time was a success!
2/2 11:39.01


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 17, 2011)

My speed keeps going! I had fading on the 9th and 10th cube but I had memo'd 7 cubes in 16 minutes. Finished reviewing at like 30ish? Somewhere around there. Maybe higher. I just remember me looking up at fast fast memo time.

One cube off because I executed SyRinge instead of NEedle. Ugh. New image for that...one off by parity edges and 2 corners. Don't know what went wrong there.

Edit-Guess I need to say what I did.
8/10 in 48:16.38. After reviewing all the cubes it was 30 minutes memo. Around there. I had all 10 done at like 23 or 24..then reviewed.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 20, 2011)

10/11 in 53:20.55. Reviewing took absolutely forever. I was getting mad actually. I still don't know full memo time xD. So forgetful.

After this I realized I need a location purely for twisted corners (perhaps flipped edges). And I need to establish a set "route" when I have to break into new cycles, because when I can't remember the image during review and I had to break into a new cycle, I had to toy around and see which "route" I actually chose to start memo'ing with. Meh. 12 sometime next week and hopefully sub NAR .


----------



## Micael (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh, you will be better than me by the time we will have a face off in may.


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 20, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> 10/11 in 53:20.55.


Very good! :tu


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 20, 2011)

Micael said:


> Oh, you will be better than me by the time we will have a face off in may.


 
Assuming I come to the Canadian comp . I'd have to apply for a passport card or whatever and I'm extremely lazy.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 20, 2011)

http://mzrg.com/rubik/multi.shtml

Would this not be one of the top 3 listed for 11 cubes? Or would it not be because it's only 10/11?


----------



## aronpm (Apr 20, 2011)

It needs to be 11/11


----------



## Micael (Apr 20, 2011)

I got stuck to see me name on that list. It is cool to have it up-to-date. There is some really amazing performance there.

My others PBs should fit there then, though not that amazing:
10/10 in 37:21
12/12 in 46:13

Edit: Which one do you think will be the most difficult to beat? I think Aron's ones (especially 4/4 and 13/13) and Florian 50/50 are the most astonishing.


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 20, 2011)

Micael said:


> I got stuck to see me name on that list. It is cool to have it up-to-date. There is some really amazing performance there.
> 
> My others PBs should fit there then, though not that amazing:
> 10/10 in 37:21
> 12/12 in 46:13


Cool, your times will be added once qq updates it. 



> Edit: Which one do you think will be the most difficult to beat? I think Aron's ones (especially 4/4 and 13/13) and Florian 50/50 are the most astonishing.


Very good question, although Florian's 50/50 is ridiculously accurate - a large amount of time can be used for rehearsing and going slow.

As for Aron, I can't decide which one would be more difficult. I can't imagine myself breaking either of those results.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 20, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> 10/11 in 53:20.55. Reviewing took absolutely forever. I was getting mad actually. I still don't know full memo time xD. So forgetful.


 
Well, you've definitely passed me now. I just had 10/11 last night in 59:27.38. I had the same exact problem - reviewing took absolutely forever and I was getting really angry. I wanted to quit a couple of times, things just wouldn't stick. I was on something like my fifth review through all the cubes, over 40 minutes memorizing, when suddenly it mostly began to stick. It's funny how that happens sometimes. I had to solve at breakneck speed because I had used too much time memorizing, and I knew I was really close to the full hour. Apparently my one cube was a missed setup turn somewhere, because I was off by 4 corners and 4 edges.

Congratulations, and good luck on your attempt to break the NAR! US Nationals should really be fun.


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 21, 2011)

2:00.21 R' L' F2 D2 R L' F' U D' R2 B2 D' U' B' F' D2 R2 U D2 B2 F' D2 F' D R2

using M2/OP

old PB was 2:07.50


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 21, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Well, you've definitely passed me now. I just had 10/11 last night in 59:27.38. I had the same exact problem - reviewing took absolutely forever and I was getting really angry. I wanted to quit a couple of times, things just wouldn't stick. I was on something like my fifth review through all the cubes, over 40 minutes memorizing, when suddenly it mostly began to stick. It's funny how that happens sometimes. I had to solve at breakneck speed because I had used too much time memorizing, and I knew I was really close to the full hour. Apparently my one cube was a missed setup turn somewhere, because I was off by 4 corners and 4 edges.
> 
> Congratulations, and good luck on your attempt to break the NAR! US Nationals should really be fun.


 
Thanks Mike! Going to really drill my current locations and work on my system for twisted corners and flipped edges, as that is going to most likely be the possible downfall of me not getting NAR. I don't deserve NAR anyway, you all have put such devotion into multi. Karma will make me fail . I doubt I've passed you Mike, I didn't have too many hard scrambles in that multi (none easy in the slightest, just not really hard ).


----------



## stone (Apr 21, 2011)

i would like to know how you emorize the edges. Or you, all guys, just make words from letters, or just pronounce all letters to make word?


----------



## Julian (Apr 21, 2011)

stone said:


> i would like to know how you emorize the edges. Or you, all guys, just make words from letters, or just pronounce all letters to make word?


I memorize the first 4, 6 or 8 edges visually, but this might not be good for you. For the rest, I make words out of the pairs of letters.


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 21, 2011)

stone said:


> i would like to know how you emorize the edges. Or you, all guys, just make words from letters, or just pronounce all letters to make word?


 
For me every sticker has a letter, and I combine two letters into a prepared 1 syllable word. I then say the string of words as quickly as possible so that the actual memorization happens through the phonological loop and echoic memory, and not through any real conscious effort.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 24, 2011)

Won 3x3x3 BLD today at Cornell with a safety solve. 1:51. Memo was like a minute.

At home that would have been a PB. 4 letters to memo for corners (auditory) and then edges had 1 solved IIRC, and then FR and BR flipped (pure flip). Edge memo had no new cycles to break into. Possible WR material. It was first BLD of comp though and I had went into that solve with mindset of safety, so I didn't realize how good of a scramble it was until I saw how easy corners were .

When I got my certificate the organizers asked what method I used, felt nice that they thought I was fast. Got compliments from audience people on my solve (they watched).

Stoked now. Now I'll be making the transition to using edge comms in 3BLD. Don't know how to approach that so I'd appreciate help  (UF buffer). 3 weeks until Park Ridge and I get a NAR multi BLD attempt.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Apr 24, 2011)

2:51.77 4BLD, 1:10 memo
Scramble: r2 f u U F L f r L' B2 F r' B' D' r' D2 f' D' B f2 D2 r L F' r' f' L2 r2 F L2 U R2 D' R f2 F' D2 L U D 
Scrambled in my BLD scheme, z' to orient after.
60 moves to solve corners(includes parity)
62 moves to solve centers
116 moves to solve edges(2 parity algs too)
238/100 = 2.38 TPS, and that's in STM

Basically, in no way an easy scramble for me but execution had no pauses.


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 24, 2011)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 2:51.77 4BLD, 1:10 memo
> Scramble: r2 f u U F L f r L' B2 F r' B' D' r' D2 f' D' B f2 D2 r L F' r' f' L2 r2 F L2 U R2 D' R f2 F' D2 L U D
> Scrambled in my BLD scheme, z' to orient after.
> 60 moves to solve corners(includes parity)
> ...


 
O__o

I thought it was 3x3 BLD at first and then I saw that it was 4BLD, that's insanely fast. UWR?


----------



## Dene (Apr 24, 2011)

lol


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 24, 2011)

Wut wut nice! Insane Ville . Glad I got my post in before yours. There's the sub3!


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 24, 2011)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 2:51.77 4BLD, 1:10 memo


 
Congrats Ville! Your memo times are truly insane! O_O


----------



## minime12358 (Apr 24, 2011)

I guess that everyone said this already but:

O_______________O NICE, Ville!


----------



## Micael (Apr 24, 2011)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 2:51.77 4BLD, 1:10 memo



Jaw dropping!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 25, 2011)

In practice for Park Ridge Open, which is in a few weeks.
12/12 in 54:17.46

40 total memo. Insane execution (no delays almost)

Memo still feels so slow, I keep an issue on something. This time corner memo on one cube was always coming up wrong when I would trace it. Very annoying.


----------



## Micael (Apr 25, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> In practice for Park Ridge Open, which is in a few weeks.
> 12/12 in 54:17.46
> 
> 40 total memo. Insane execution (no delays almost)
> ...


 
I don't see anything annoying there Ryan. I am wondering if you will ever stop improving actually! Man, you were doing like 8 cubes in that time one mouth ago!

Edit: Indeed, 14min execution is very good. Keep in mind that you still needed 40min to memorized, this is obviously where you can gain the most. Work on it and the world record will be in front of you.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 25, 2011)

It was annoying because memo was going pretty good, speedwise, until then, and I was trying for about 2 minutes just getting a correct trace going until I finally got it.

Yeah I was looking up at the timer at 20 minutes and looked at my cubes memo'd (forget the number) and thought about how long it would have taken me to memo all that a bit ago.
I hope my accuracy continues in comp..


----------



## Xishem (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow. Ville, that's insanely awesome.

Also, Ryan, nice work at winning Cornell! Good luck with your NR endeavor. You seem to improve so quickly at everything. D:


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah Micael both review and memo went kinda bad and I was thinking this attempt would be horrible but I pulled it together during execution. Memo should have been *a lot* faster. I need to work on reviewing faster :3.

I think I'll be doing 11 cubes until Park Ridge, since that is most likely the number I will be attempting there.

Thanks Xishem! I don't improve fast at 4x4 , I wish I did. Hopefully with my Dayan coming in I'll break sub1 barrier.


----------



## LarsN (Apr 26, 2011)

Finally official sub10 for 4BLD: 8:27.71 NR 
The old NR was 10:20 (by myself)

Done at Danish Open this weekend. I won the event beating TMOY by 10 secs


----------



## Sebastien (Apr 26, 2011)

I won 5x5x5 BLD at Danish Open with 39:45 doing my first 5x5x5 BLD attempt since 9 month (Austrian Open 2010) and beating my previous fastest attempt by 5 minutes! This is so awesome for me and I can't figure out how I can improve so well without practising BLD at home at all! 

I also got official 3x3x3 BLD PB at Danish Open this weekend: 1:40.86. Unfortunatly Francois was a second faster so I only got 4th :/


----------



## Henrik (Apr 26, 2011)

I beat my old Danish 3x3BLD Record of 1:50.xy finally after only 2.5 years 
Now its 1:44.xy  Lets hope it wont take another 2.5 years to beat.

(also got my 3rd 6/7 multi in competition but thats a fail, missed by 3 edges (shooting to wrong slot on M-slice) and 2 twisted corners, stuck to memo even though I remembered correct visual, confusing.)


----------



## Engberg91 (Apr 26, 2011)

3x3 BLD PB: 2:23.93
Method: M2/Oldpochmann
Memo: Visual
10 edges and 6 corners.
D2 L U2 R2 U B' R' B' D' R' D2 F' B2 D' U F B D F U F B2 U' F2 L


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 26, 2011)

so many personal bests! Congratulations everyone!


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Apr 26, 2011)

lolhi again, 2:37.65 4BLD, didn't check memo time, felt like sub1 though.
u2 B U' L r' B r B' r2 R2 D' u L f D L' u r2 U L B U2 f2 r2 u2 B2 U2 u D2 L2 B' F2 U' B' r' R' F' R u2 F 

198 moves if I counted right. I used letters for edges this time, I used visual in the previous sub3. 9 pieces solved after scramble.


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 26, 2011)

proville


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 26, 2011)

wtf Ville


----------



## Julian (Apr 26, 2011)

Wow, go Spef and Ryan!


----------



## MrMoney (Apr 26, 2011)

Weekly competition 17:

MBLD 10/10: 53:35

No easy scrambles, but few twists and flips.


----------



## Jakube (Apr 26, 2011)

MrMoney said:


> Weekly competition 17:
> 
> MBLD 10/10: 53:35



Good work, I managed a 7/7 in 36:08.11 (Finally after 3 attempts of 5/7)


----------



## JackJ (Apr 27, 2011)

Well, I'm still working on 3x3 BLD. So far I've only tried 6 edges and have gotton 2 or 3 sucesses. BLD is fun though.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 27, 2011)

Guess this is an accomplishment. Dropped 11 seconds from my last ao5 in the BLD race.

1:37.19, 1:36.32, DNF(1:19.49), 1:43.22, 1:33.93=1:38.91.

The 1:19 DNF was forgetting memo, I wasn't even close to being done edges.


----------



## Xishem (Apr 27, 2011)

Got a 2:26.04 DNF.

Off by M2 U2 M2 U2. Not sure why, though.

Edit: Also

3:07.25, 3:11.74, 3:09.54 = *3:09.51*

I can't wait for the comp. coming up in Topeka. I may have a chance to place in blind!

Edit2: 2:35.09 PB! Pushed my memo and it paid off. Non-lucky.

Also, that makes my Ao3 sub-3:

3:11.74, 3:09.54, 2:35.09 = 2:58.79

Edit3: Sooo many edits.

But, 2:11.93 with only 2 flipped edges. This got me really excited. Edge memo was really easy, as the letter pairs were easy for me to come up with images for them.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Apr 27, 2011)

I just can't stay out of this thread
2:27.50, 1:01 memo
f L' F L R r2 D r' D' U' u' f' r' f R' B u2 F2 R' U' F2 f' U' L2 R2 B F L r2 B2 r' F2 r f2 u f' R2 U' L2 R'
a bit easier this time, but 11 solved pieces is still nonlucky right?

EDIT: exactly 200 moves to solve


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 27, 2011)

Good job :tu



Spoiler



WHAT THE FU


----------



## Xishem (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow, Ville, you not only want to get your WR back, but you're looking to set the bar high.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 27, 2011)

Ville Seppänen said:


> I just can't stay out of this thread
> 2:27.50, 1:01 memo
> f L' F L R r2 D r' D' U' u' f' r' f R' B u2 F2 R' U' F2 f' U' L2 R2 B F L r2 B2 r' F2 r f2 u f' R2 U' L2 R'
> a bit easier this time, but 11 solved pieces is still nonlucky right?
> ...



Wtf. That execution is faster than my regular solving...


----------



## joey (Apr 27, 2011)

1:05.65 in comp! 2 year old record (like Henrik)


----------



## Mikle Fly1993 (Apr 27, 2011)

My record 3bld 2.39.67))method old pochmann


----------



## Georgeanderre (Apr 27, 2011)

*2x2 BLD Sucess!*






First sucess


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 27, 2011)

Georgeanderre said:


> First sucess



Congratulations! Feels good doesn't it!


----------



## minime12358 (Apr 27, 2011)

6/6 multi bld, around 1 min memo each, then 1:15 reviewing. It ended up being like 32:33.xy, but that is because I Was using Very Very stiff store boughts. Our cube club bought this 12 pack of Store boughts, so that is the easiest to use.


----------



## Xishem (Apr 28, 2011)

And, I'm here to post again! I like it.

I broke my 3x3bld PB twice today. My old PB was 2:35.09.

First, I got a 2:31.61, and then a few solves later a 2:21.76. I don't feel like either of them were super, gogogo rushed, so I feel pretty confident that I can occasionally get times under the 2:40-2:45 range, while averaging under or around 3:00 pretty consistently.

I really want to improve my average solve time a good 10 or 15 seconds by the weekend of May 7, as that'll be my first competition, and I think that I may have a chance to place or possibly win 3BLD.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Apr 28, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Congratulations! Feels good doesn't it!


 
Yup, 3x3 is next


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Apr 28, 2011)

2:49.69  R' D2 R L2 B2 F D2 U2 r' U' L2 R' r' B U' u' D L F2 R' D U f' U2 F r L2 B2 U2 F' u D L F' L D2 F2 R2 U' B'


----------



## minime12358 (Apr 28, 2011)

Dear God Ville..................

I thought the only reason that feliks' solve was possible was because it was an easy scramble.

But then again, you do often defy "possibility"

Have you tried his scramble? What did you get if so?


----------



## aronpm (Apr 28, 2011)

minime12358 said:


> Dear God Ville..................
> 
> I thought the only reason that feliks' solve was possible was because it was an easy scramble.
> 
> ...


 
Feliks' solve was easy. Spef is just leagues ahead.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 28, 2011)

I love that for Ville, a 4x4x4 BLD solve over 3 minutes is now a slow solve. 

And it would be nice to see how Ville would do on Feliks' scramble. Sub-2 possible?

By the way, I am once again falling too far behind - my best 4x4x4 BLD solve is now significantly more than twice as slow as Ville's best. (And I think the same is true for 5x5x5 BLD.) My goal is generally to be double Ville's time.


----------



## minime12358 (Apr 28, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> And it would be nice to see how Ville would do on Feliks' scramble. Sub-2 possible?
> .


Yes D


Mike Hughey:567333 said:


> By the way, I am once again falling too far behind - my best 4x4x4 BLD solve is now significantly more than twice as slow as Ville's best. (And I think the same is true for 5x5x5 BLD.) My goal is generally to be double Ville's time


 I was thinking of my one and only 4bld when you said that :fp


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Apr 28, 2011)

I don't think I can get a sub2 for a while  I've seen the WR scramble but didn't try it BLD, but I don't think I could get sub2.
And Mike, turn faster, easy sub5


----------



## minime12358 (Apr 28, 2011)

Ville Seppänen said:


> I don't think I can get a sub2 *for a while*  I've seen the WR scramble but didn't try it BLD, but I don't think I could get sub2.
> And Mike, turn faster, easy sub5


 
This made me go  as you never said "With that scramble"


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 29, 2011)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 2:49.69  R' D2 R L2 B2 F D2 U2 r' U' L2 R' r' B U' u' D L F2 R' D U f' U2 F r L2 B2 U2 F' u D L F' L D2 F2 R2 U' B'


 
Congrats Ville! :tu


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 29, 2011)

minime12358 said:


> This made me go  as you never said "With that scramble"


 
It's impossible to know the cap Ville will have so I think he worded it appropriately .


----------



## minime12358 (Apr 29, 2011)

yah xDD I always laugh when execution is a good deal faster than my regular 4x4 solves (~1:30)


----------



## Xishem (Apr 29, 2011)

4. 2:09.77 L2 D2 R U' D2 B L' R2 F L' B F' D2 L' F' D B2 U' D' R U' R D L' R'

Non-lucky.

Sweet. I've broken my PB like 4 times in the past few days.

Edit: Also,

Average of 5: 2:51.73
1. (DNF(2:30.32)) B' R2 L2 U' L2 D R2 D' U2 L F2 R2 L B2 F U2 B D R2 L' U D R D' F' 
2. 3:24.72 U' B R' D2 F' U' R' F' D' L' F' B R2 B F L U D' F' L' F2 U F' B2 D2 
3. 2:50.20 R2 L2 F' L2 F2 D2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F' B L' B2 F L R' D' R D' B' R2 F' L B 
4. (2:09.77) L2 D2 R U' D2 B L' R2 F L' B F' D2 L' F' D B2 U' D' R U' R D L' R' 
5. 2:20.26 B' L' B' D L' F D' B' F L F' R' L2 F' B L2 D U' F U2 D2 B F2 R2 L'

PB Everything
Ao3 @ 2:26.74
Ao5 @ 2:51.73


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 29, 2011)

Congrats though! Lots of PBs from your lately.

Trying to make sure you win, eh?


----------



## Xishem (Apr 29, 2011)

I really want to at least place. From the psych sheet of people that have competed before, it's looking pretty good, but there are a lot of people who have not competed in blind before, or who have not competed at all (including me).


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 29, 2011)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 2:51.77 4BLD, 1:10 memo





RyanReese09 said:


> 12/12 in 54:17.46


Good stuff Ryan!


Ville Seppänen said:


> lolhi again, 2:37.65 4BLD, didn't check memo time, felt like sub1 though.


 


Ville Seppänen said:


> I just can't stay out of this thread
> 2:27.50, 1:01 memo


  


Ville Seppänen said:


> 2:49.69  R' D2 R L2 B2 F D2 U2 r' U' L2 R' r' B U' u' D L F2 R' D U f' U2 F r L2 B2 U2 F' u D L F' L D2 F2 R2 U' B'


Too many smiley faces. :tu


----------



## Micael (Apr 29, 2011)

minime12358 said:


> 6/6 multi bld, around 1 min memo each, then 1:15 reviewing. It ended up being like 32:33.xy, but that is because I Was using Very Very stiff store boughts. Our cube club bought this 12 pack of Store boughts, so that is the easiest to use.


 
Man! Time to buy good cubes! You could have been close to 20min with such memorization.:tu


----------



## Julian (Apr 29, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Trying to make sure you win, eh?





Xishem said:


> I really want to at least place.


What comp?


----------



## AJ Blair (Apr 29, 2011)

1:53.49 

Ridiculously easy scramble, Finished edges at 26 seconds, I average about 1:15 normally...

L2 D' F2 D2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 D B R F2 D' R D' L2 B R2 F

Memo:
Rotation: z y
Corners:BGIT BiG IT
Edges: BGVENUKT BiG VENUe KaT (Flip C and L)

I might be able to give you a run for your money next Saturday, Xishem...if I can get a success in competition for once...


----------



## Xishem (Apr 29, 2011)

AJ Blair said:


> I might be able to give you a run for your money next Saturday, Xishem...if I can get a success in competition for once...


It will definitely be close. Good luck, either way.


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 29, 2011)

Julian said:


> What comp?


 
See sig.


----------



## professoralpha7 (Apr 29, 2011)

I looked at the roman rooms page.


----------



## minime12358 (Apr 30, 2011)

Micael said:


> Man! Time to buy good cubes! You could have been close to 20min with such memorization.:tu


 
^^ Thanks, that would have been good. I am going to try to convince the club to use some of the money we won from the YCDTRC competition (1000 dollars towards our club) to buy a large amount of ultimates once they are switched over to the zhan chi.

And also, that memo was unusual; I dont know what it was about it, but although the day was terrible memo wise, I could add images very easily! It was very very strange; the journey was Sooo cloudy yet sticking was just so good. It really was a fast memo compared to what I usually do.


----------



## danthecuber (Apr 30, 2011)

professoralpha7 said:


> I looked at the roman rooms page.


 
Congratulations. How many years of practice did it take to achieve this amazing accomplishment?


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 30, 2011)

First ever sub-2 3BLD success, done weekly comp 17

1:52.32


----------



## Xishem (Apr 30, 2011)

You guessed it. Another PB.

1. DNF(2:19.31)
2. DNF(2:28.45)
3. DNF(2:40.61)
4. DNF(2:49.84)
5. DNF(1:59.22)
6. 2:11.55
7. 2:00.08
8. DNF(2:34.78)
9. 2:05.57
10. DNF(2:10.89)
11. DNF(2:07.73)
12. DNF(3:19.62)
13. 2:51.07
14. DNF(4:41.97)

Got the PB with the 2:00.08. Kinda wished it would have been sub-2, though  Oh well. Also, got some other really good solves for me, including the DNFs. I wish I would have gotten 3 or 4 solves in a row so I could have gotten a Ao3 or Ao5 PB, but I'm still happy with the practice I got from these solves. It was some really good practice for me. Always room to improve, though!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 30, 2011)

Xishem said:


> You guessed it. Another PB.
> 
> 1. DNF(2:19.31)
> 2. DNF(2:28.45)
> ...


 
Don't get too fast otherwise I'll have to practice :3.


----------



## Xishem (Apr 30, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Don't get too fast otherwise I'll have to practice :3.


 
I don't think you'll have to worry about that any time soon  You've got me on TPS as you're quite a bit faster speedsolving, plus I'm starting to feel the limit of my execution times using my current method.

Edit: Also, I need to take the time to make a set letter pairs list. I'm dreading doing that.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 30, 2011)

My TPS during BLD is pretty slow since I'm afraid of pops on my 3x3x3. If I went full TPS for the entire solve I could probably shave 10 or more seconds off. I do Y perm in a bit over 2 seconds (slow) during BLD, if I was to gogo (highly increase pop chance) I would be doing Y perm 1.2-1.3 everytime, not to mention my edge execution would be faster.

Hmm, I think I'm going to actually BLD fast turning and see how long until I explode my cube. My execution is only where it is because of my recalling...
Edit-lol, just tried a solve, 4th Y perm in and my U layer exploded.


----------



## EricReese (Apr 30, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> My TPS during BLD is pretty slow since I'm afraid of pops on my 3x3x3.


 
Borrow my Lunhui then?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 30, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Borrow my Lunhui then?


 The only cube I don't lockup on during BLD is my elite. Lockups sometimes make me forget where I am in the alg and thus I waste time. Your cube locks up :3.


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 30, 2011)

Xishem said:


> Edit: Also, I need to take the time to make a set letter pairs list. I'm dreading doing that.


 
Ya, I finally started on this too because my current memo method is not effectively applicable to multibld. Luckily my old Star Wars-related hobby that I had before cubing provides a ridiculous number of possible images.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 30, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> Ya, I finally started on this too because my current memo method is not effectively applicable to multibld. Luckily my old Star Wars-related hobby that I had before cubing provides a ridiculous number of possible images.


 
Didn't you start this a few months ago?

Letter pairs speed up memo SOOOOOOOOO much. Once you get fast as recalling which is which.


----------



## Xishem (Apr 30, 2011)

Really? I blast through my Y perms. Probably 1.2-1.3 (edit: I lied. Probably more like 1.6-1.7), like you said. I generally do my setup moves as fast as I can possibly turn and recall, as well as my M2s.

What cube are you using? Guhong Elite?


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 30, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Didn't you start this a few months ago?


 
started and never finished, and I now have a different idea of how I want to do it


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 30, 2011)

Xishem said:


> Really? I blast through my Y perms. Probably 1.2-1.3 (edit: I lied. Probably more like 1.6-1.7), like you said. I generally do my setup moves as fast as I can possibly turn and recall, as well as my M2s.
> 
> What cube are you using? Guhong Elite?


 
Yeah Elite. We should take this to PM if you want, we are spamming the thread. ANd I was going to call you out on 1.3 Y perm since that TPS isn't really achieved when you're like 18-19s (from what I've seen, not saying it's impossible) :3.

And ok uber.


----------



## minime12358 (Apr 30, 2011)

I wasnt sure whether to put this in the failure thread or the accomplishments thread as the following multi bld attempt was so fail it was just about a win.

So, 8 cubes out on the table... Take off blindfold and.. whats this? 0/8!

Im reviewing and wondering how this possibly happened. I then realized that For some odd reason, I memod from left to right as I usually do, but then I solved from Right to Left :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp

If only it was an odd number of cubes.. I would have potentially gotten 1 xD. Whhatt was I thinking starting from the wrong end :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp

Edit: Oh, and to you guys about the elite/lun hui whole thing: Im waiting on getting a good cube (Ultimate, for me) until donovan switches to zhan chis which will hopefully be pretty soon.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 30, 2011)

Ahhahah.

Was it at least a good time? I would have had at least 1, because I normal BLD the last one..you should try to do that too.


----------



## minime12358 (Apr 30, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Ahhahah.
> 
> Was it at least a good time? I would have had at least 1, because I normal BLD the last one..you should try to do that too.


 I dont remember xD I know that sounds like really strange, but I was so focused on the cubes that when I took of the blindfold, I went through all the cubes thinking "...What?!" I then realized the problem and went out for a birthday dinner, and I came home to realize that the timer was still running.

Ahh I suppose I should. The main reason I dont is that I really dont enjoy having a stressful solve; back before an LPL, blind was way to stressful as you really had to concentrate on not forgetting memo as echoic memory isnt supposed to work with that many letters. I enjoy using it for corners though. I suppose again that I should use something like visual instead, but it really does work for me. 

Now to get a good set of cubes to practice on...


----------



## minime12358 (Apr 30, 2011)

-Deleted-

That was strange, it didnt show that there was a new page, so i thought there was a problem with my post.


----------



## theace (Apr 30, 2011)

Got a new PB. 2:59.06. First ever sub 3 solve  lolbusstopbld


----------



## EricReese (May 1, 2011)

After 17 attempts tonight, I finally got a success using M2  However I did not memo it, to speed up the process of getting used to M2 I simply typed out my memo in notepad and just did it from there with the cube under my table. I was getting so frustrated haha, all my mistakes were either like some flipped edges or like a 3cycle of edges, with the occasional DNF from corners. None of my DNFs were from any M slice related stuff either... But I got it perfect.


----------



## Rpotts (May 1, 2011)

that's not really a success then. Just memo it bro.


----------



## EricReese (May 1, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> that's not really a success then. Just memo it bro.


 


> However I did not memo it, *to speed up the process of getting used to M2*



:fp


----------



## x-colo-x (May 1, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tb7U5HNpJcU

and 5bld in 16:16.99 
U D L' R' U2 Uw' Dw2 F U2 Bw Rw' Bw2 L' Rw2 Dw D' F Bw2 L' Fw2 B' Lw U' Fw B' Dw' F2 Fw Bw B Lw2 B U2 Uw2 D Lw R2 U' Fw2 B2 Lw Uw2 L' Rw2 Bw' Lw2 R2 Bw2 D2 B Uw' R F2 Fw' Bw B D Lw2 Uw2 Dw'


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 1, 2011)

1:22.67 PB
R2 F2 U' L D' R2 U2 D2 F' B' R B F D L B' D2 R' F D' F D' L2 B R 

Should have been faster. Lockups. Meh.


----------



## Jakube (May 2, 2011)

9/9 in 55:14.43

Did this for the Race to 15/15 multi-BLD. 
I´m really happy with this. When I wanted to reach 7/7, I needed 4 attempts, but for 9/9 only one!


----------



## Zane_C (May 2, 2011)

Jakube said:


> 9/9 in 55:14.43
> 
> Did this for the Race to 15/15 multi-BLD.
> I´m really happy with this. When I wanted to reach 7/7, I needed 4 attempts, but for 9/9 only one!


You're getting good. :tu


----------



## Jakube (May 2, 2011)

*What a great day for BLD-cubing!*

All BLD-attempts were successfully. 
First a managed a good multi:


Jakube said:


> 9/9 in 55:14.43


Than I accomplished all 2x2x2 and 3x3x3 at the weekly challenge. 

And now I got a* new PB* at *5x5x5 BLD: 20:16.86 (9:37.83)*  My first sub 23 solve. 
I had a very quickly memo (sub 10, it could have been sub 9, but a friend phoned me and we discussed about going to the cinema ~40 second, so it could have been a sub 20 attempt )
The performing was very bad. I was very slow at the beginning and had a lot of stops. 

Oh, the scramble was the second of the Weekly Challenge 18. It a little lucky (8 centers, 2 edges and one corner are solved, and only one corner cycle).


----------



## minime12358 (May 2, 2011)

Sorry for the off topic, but:


Jakube said:


> I had a very quickly memo (sub 10, it could have been sub 9, but a friend phoned me and we discussed about going to the cinema ~40 second, so it could have been a sub 20 attempt )


I loled at that


----------



## tim (May 3, 2011)

4x4: 7:02 (3:35 memo)

It was a pretty easy scramble, though.


----------



## MrMoney (May 3, 2011)

MBLD: 13/13 in 59:56 (memo: 44:12)

Wow barely made it today, but glad I had the time to compete! Hope to be able to do all weekly MBLD this year 

---

Congrats tim, seems many of you are becomming really fast with 4BLD, I mean in terms of where 4BLD was just a year ago!


----------



## Micael (May 3, 2011)

MrMoney said:


> MBLD: 13/13 in 59:56 (memo: 44:12)
> 
> Wow barely made it today, but glad I had the time to compete! Hope to be able to do all weekly MBLD this year


 
Two perfect great scores in a row is really awesome :tu

Yea, that was close to 60:00...


----------



## nccube (May 3, 2011)

Wow!
Apparently Corny has made 30/58 in 5:08!


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 3, 2011)

nccube said:


> Wow!
> Apparently Corny has made 30/58 in 5:08!


 
Actually in 5:06.


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 3, 2011)

nccube said:


> Wow!
> Apparently Corny has made 30/58 in 5:08!


 
And yet a 3/3 automatically beats that. .__.

I guess the trick with multibld is that accuracy > #cubes.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 3, 2011)

Yes said:


> Actually in 5:06.


 
Why? And when did you try? And how did you get 56 cubes O__O.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (May 3, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Why? And when did you try? And how did you get 56 cubes O__O.


 
Every time you post in this thread, I get nervous.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 3, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Every time you post in this thread, I get nervous.



*Starts doing some BLD*


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 3, 2011)

Lol. First BLD solve

1:13.94
Memo was 
Edges-Uperm (I still have DF buffer)
SA (Sarah Alavi (my gf) eating a QuEsadilla
Joey Ghouly punching Lord Voldemort in the face.
Then UR needed to be flipped with buffer

Then corners
I forget the letters but I had 1 new cycle to break into, and than I had to do R' y' headlights twist. No parity. No solved pieces except for the flipped edge and the twisted corner.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (May 3, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Lol. First BLD solve
> 
> 1:13.94
> Memo was
> ...


 
I can't decide whether I like you or not.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 3, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> I can't decide whether I like you or not.


 
I love you too shnookums <3.


----------



## EricReese (May 3, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Lol. First BLD solve
> 
> 1:13.94
> Memo was
> ...


 
Thats not how you spell his last name

First blindfolded M2 attempt in 5:15

memo was

OLivia Stuart is on JeT skis while EeVee evolves into AMmunition. had a pureflip in UB and UF with the BR piece solved. almost forgot the pureflip at the end


----------



## Xishem (May 3, 2011)

Yesterday, had a 1:40.XY BLD solve. The memo took about a minute, and then I had one of my fastest execution times ever. Too bad I screwed up undoing a setup move. ):


----------



## uberCuber (May 3, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Joey Ghouly


 
Lol.


----------



## Jakube (May 3, 2011)

10/10 52:08.47
Weekly Challenge Week 18


----------



## x-colo-x (May 4, 2011)

4bld
5:12.96 U' Dw' Fw2 Uw B2 Rw R' U Bw' U' Uw2 B L Dw L B' L' Rw2 B2 U Uw2 D' Bw2 Uw2 Fw L F Fw D2 R' U' L2 Bw' U2 Uw2 Dw2 Rw U' Uw Rw
4:54.70+2 = 4:56.70	Rw R' Fw' Dw2 F' Lw D' Rw Bw' Uw' Rw2 Uw2 Dw' D2 R Fw D2 L R Bw' U Uw2 Lw Rw2 Bw2 D Rw U Lw2 R' B Uw2 Lw' R2 Bw' Rw' R2 D2 B' U2


----------



## joey (May 4, 2011)

Ghouly


----------



## danthecuber (May 4, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Joey Ghouly.


 
 lol


----------



## Xishem (May 5, 2011)

I got two solves under my old PB today. First, I got a 1:53.24, and then later on in the day a 1:56.40. I also got a 2:01.20 solve.

All of them were non-lucky, and I felt pretty comfortable during all of them -- the memo was pretty straightforward, and the executions were, for the most part, fluid and constant. I'm looking more and more forward to the competition this Saturday!

After the compo, I'm going to do a bit of revising to my memorization methods. I'll probably redo my lettering scheme, taking out my two buffer stickers, and swapping bad letters out for easier ones (I'm looking at you Q). Do you guys skip letters in your lettering scheme, or do you just go straight through? I feel like it would be advantageous to use A-P, R-T, and V and W and another letter, but I'm not sure. Maybe I just need to suck it up, and hard-code some Q images into my head.

Edit: Actually, to be honest, I guess another way to do it would be to take out all the vowels (except 1, obviously), because I sometimes have a lot of trouble with them. I'm reluctant to do this, though. Thoughts?


----------



## minime12358 (May 5, 2011)

Oh, I forgot to post this the other day:
41:46.095 8/8 MULTI BLIND 
Again, newish store boughts with the exception of 2 c2 and 1 broken in.


----------



## AJ Blair (May 5, 2011)

minime12358 said:


> Oh, I forgot to post this the other day:
> 41:46.095 8/8 MULTI BLIND
> Again, newish store boughts with the exception of 2 c2 and 1 broken in.


 
Gratz! I'm gonna work on multi someday...you can change your sig now though!


----------



## minime12358 (May 6, 2011)

Thx. I always forget about my signature xD


----------



## Micael (May 6, 2011)

minime12358 said:


> Oh, I forgot to post this the other day:
> 41:46.095 8/8 MULTI BLIND
> Again, newish store boughts with the exception of 2 c2 and 1 broken in.



Nice! What were the splits this time?


----------



## Zane_C (May 6, 2011)

I originally posted this in the failures thread - but I'm glad to have regained my 5BLD speed, even if it's a DNF.  

DNF(9:06.09)[3:35], last weekly comp 18 scramble. Off by 2 flipped midges and 2 +centers.
I'm very satisfied with the memo, but fast memo usually indicates that there are fewer cycles - so I expected the execution to go faster.


----------



## EricReese (May 6, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> I originally posted this in the failures thread - but I'm glad to have regained my 5BLD speed, even if it's a DNF.


 
I was confused why aronpm posted "wtf zane" lol IIRC?


----------



## Julian (May 6, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> I originally posted this in the failures thread - but I'm glad to have regained my 5BLD speed, even if it's a DNF.
> 
> DNF(9:06.09)[3:35], last weekly comp 18 scramble. Off by 2 flipped midges and 2 +centers.
> I'm very satisfied with the memo, but fast memo usually indicates that there are fewer cycles - so I expected the execution to go faster.


Wow, what's your PB?


----------



## minime12358 (May 6, 2011)

Micael said:


> Nice! What were the splits this time?


 it was around 15/25. Yet again, the memo was really unusual for me.... I have had a theory that the time right in between when I take my adhd medicine and when it wears off, my memo is really good. All of my good attempts have been ~3 o clock anyway, so that makes sense to me.


Oh, and Dannng nice Zane!


----------



## Zane_C (May 6, 2011)

Julian said:


> Wow, what's your PB?


9:26


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 6, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> 9:26


 
Impressive . Nice you got it on video.


----------



## MrMoney (May 6, 2011)

MBLD: 9/9 in 42:38.

First memo was 20:21 (Okay time I guess, happy with that) but then I used 10 more minutes to refresh everything from start. I refresh by checking ALL stickers to memo, I am thinking this might be overkill. It might be better to just refresh mentally without the cubes (go through all locations) and where I get stuck I can just look at the cube. That has got to be faster (and less safe...).

Hope to get sub 35 for 9 cubes. It is a funny amount of cubes.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 6, 2011)

MrMoney said:


> MBLD: 9/9 in 42:38.


Nice result!



MrMoney said:


> I refresh by checking ALL stickers to memo, I am thinking this might be overkill. It might be better to just refresh mentally without the cubes (go through all locations) and where I get stuck I can just look at the cube. That has got to be faster (and less safe...).


I always do the latter. Well, except that at US Nationals in 2009, I did the overkill approach because I had been making too many mistakes all weekend, and I was trying a small number of cubes for my second attempt. (I also did that on my last 5x5x5 BLD solve.) The overkill approach is ideal when you're having a bad day.

I think that's a nice shortcut for describing it: "I did overkill memo" means "I checked all stickers to memo". I may start using that.


----------



## MrMoney (May 6, 2011)

No more overkill for me! I think it is wierd how I always speed up the memo on the last cubes. Time / cubes is alt better with many cubes then afew. Strange


----------



## Julian (May 7, 2011)

For the past 2 weeks or so, I was stuck with either 3/10 success rate at ~2:15, or 8/10 success rate at ~2:45.
I seem to have (hopefully) found a happy medium: 5 solves tonight, 5 successes 
And not slow ones either. 2:15 ao5, 2:05.56 single (my second or third best ever, I believe).


----------



## lucarubik (May 7, 2011)

BLD
47.97 R' L2 D2 R' U L R2 F2 B R' B D2 R' D F2 R' F R2 D' U2 R2 B D2 F' B
yes!
UBL DFR RDB F2 U' F' D2 F U F' D2 F'
DBL FUR D L2 D R' D' L2 D R D2
DFL FLU U B' U F2 U' B U F2 U2
URB y R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' y'

UB UF DR D' M' U2 M U2 D
RF RB E' F2 E B' E' F2 E B
BL DL L' D M2 D' L D M2 D'
FL DF M2 U' L' U M2 U' L U
DB DF M B2 M' B2

damn it yesterday i made 8/9 multiBLD in 59 
my record is still 8/8 in 52

Session average: 1:09.38
1. (47.97) R' L2 D2 R' U L R2 F2 B R' B D2 R' D F2 R' F R2 D' U2 R2 B D2 F' B
2. 1:06.63 L F' U L R U R2 U2 D' B U' B2 R2 F' L' R' F2 R U2 L' F' R2 U' B R
3. 1:12.70 F2 U L2 B L F' R' D F2 U2 F' B L2 F' R2 F2 L B' D2 F2 B R2 L' U B2
4. 1:08.81 F L U' B' F2 D L D' R U2 R B' D U2 B' R' F2 B L R U2 D R2 L F2
5. (DNF) D L' F L U' D F2 R' F' R D L U2 F D F2 U2 D2 B' F' L' F U' L D'


----------



## aronpm (May 8, 2011)

I got bored on the weekend (I was away visiting family) so I took some cubes and did a bit of bld...

5bld: 8:01.96 PB by 7 or so minutes... 

I want to do more bld but I have so little time this week because I have to write about 25 pages by Friday.


----------



## Tim Major (May 8, 2011)

Congrats Aron :tu


----------



## JasonK (May 8, 2011)

aronpm said:


> 5bld: 8:01.96 PB by 7 or so minutes...


 wat... WAT.


----------



## Zane_C (May 8, 2011)

aronpm said:


> I got bored on the weekend (I was away visiting family) so I took some cubes and did a bit of bld...
> 
> 5bld: 8:01.96 PB by 7 or so minutes...


That's crazy! Congrats on a sub-10 success.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 8, 2011)

Just solved a 5x5x5 sighted BLD execution!

Corners (no parity)
Midges
x centers (easy since I've done 4BLD sighted)
+ centers (extremely hard, stuck on a few comms for a few minutes until I could figure one out)
wings (easy since I know 4bld)

For midges, is it safe to do (For M slice stuff) same normal M2 algs?

Would have been a DNF had I been blindfolded, since I screwed up undoing a setup a few times so I had to redo corners/midges several times .


----------



## tim (May 8, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> For midges, is it safe to do (For M slice stuff) same normal M2 algs?


 
Yes. You could've figured that out by yourself, though .


----------



## MrMoney (May 8, 2011)

Weekly forum competition 19.

MBLD: 13/13 in 59:32 (43 swoot slow execution).

I am meh about the result, but happy my accuracy is not down with more cubes. I just seem to suck at memorizing stuff, it takes toooo long. But I never "mismemorize" the wrong stickers or stuff like that. I take my time and check that buffer will be flipped correctly when I have to break into new cycles.

I am planning on doing afew 13cube tries the coming weeks, might just improve Europes times abit. Iril, we are coming for you!

If you guys are doing the weekly check out scrambles 6&8 I think, the first 4 edges are the same if you use Green front Yellow top and start with DF as buffer :O Craaazy but nice.


----------



## tim (May 8, 2011)

Nice job, Ramadan. But you really need to work harder on your memo times before you can break my ER .


----------



## MrMoney (May 8, 2011)

tim said:


> Nice job, Ramadan. But you really need to work harder on your memo times before you can break my ER .


 
Thank you Tim, it is an honor! I use 10min for each pack of 4 cubes, so that means 30 minutes for first memo. Then I refresh them, and do last cube visual. That is planned to be around 15 minutes. Then the last 15 minutes for solving. My hands get tired of solving that much  I hope I can improve my memo to do 4 cubes = 9 minutes memo. That would rock socks.


----------



## minime12358 (May 8, 2011)

5 BLD first attempt : 27.57.333 

I always do seem to get lucky with my first solves ^^

I dont know the splits, but both parts were fairly smooth but fairly slow. 
No paritys, interestingly enough


----------



## Julian (May 8, 2011)

minime12358 said:


> 5 BLD first attempt : 27.57.333
> 
> I always do seem to get lucky with my first solves ^^
> 
> ...


Sig


----------



## tim (May 8, 2011)

MrMoney said:


> Then I refresh them, and do last cube visual. That is planned to be around 15 minutes.



Mhh, that's odd. Refreshing is usually super-fast for me. I seldom spend more than 30s per cube. The images don't seem to stick good enough in your brain, so go practice .

Last, but not least: 4x4 bld: 6:58 (3:30) while racing Kai. First sub-7!


----------



## Zane_C (May 9, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> For midges, is it safe to do (For M slice stuff) same normal M2 algs?


Watch the Fd, Fu, Uf and Ub +centers when doing U2 M' U2 M' and its inverse...


MrMoney said:


> MBLD: 13/13 in 59:32 (43 swoot slow execution).


Nice! 16 minutes for executing 13 cubes is still fast. :tu


minime12358 said:


> 5 BLD first attempt : 27.57.333


Woot, a very nice first time! 


tim said:


> Last, but not least: 4x4 bld: 6:58 (3:30) while racing Kai. First sub-7!


:tu


----------



## minime12358 (May 10, 2011)

Julian said:


> Sig


 
You know me so well xD


----------



## Julian (May 10, 2011)

minime12358 said:


> You know me so well xD


Yep


----------



## tim (May 10, 2011)

5/5 in 11:32 (6:40 memo). That would've been awesome 3 years ago. Nowadays it's not even considered "fast" .

But the real accomplishment is: My images never were as clear as they are now .


----------



## minime12358 (May 11, 2011)

tim said:


> 5/5 in 11:32 (6:40 memo). That would've been awesome 3 years ago. Nowadays it's not even considered "fast" .
> 
> But the real accomplishment is: My images never were as clear as they are now .


 
Are you joking? That is still great 

Imagine that pace for the entire hour.... Thats WR. I absolutely know that it is completely different, but it still serves a point.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 11, 2011)

minime12358 said:


> Are you joking? That is still great
> 
> Imagine that pace for the entire hour.... Thats WR. I absolutely know that it is completely different, but it still serves a point.



I think we all know tim could hold the WR again if he really wanted to. I sincerely believe that with practice he could redo his former WR 24/24, but this time within an hour (so it would count again). It would take practice, but he could do it.


----------



## Zane_C (May 11, 2011)

tim said:


> 5/5 in 11:32 (6:40 memo). That would've been awesome 3 years ago. Nowadays it's not even considered "fast" .
> 
> But the real accomplishment is: My images never were as clear as they are now .


That is considered very fast. :tu


----------



## MrMoney (May 11, 2011)

I am quite sure we are on the verge of a new era in MBLD.. Barriers will be broken and the average results in competitions will go up by alot. If I can mess around with the idea of breaking the WR with 17/17, then guys like Tim, Zane, Aron, Iril, Mike and others SURELY can.

Tim: That result is f... fast, grats!

MBLD 7/7: 28:52 (20min).

This is very bad. But it is getting better.


----------



## tim (May 11, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> It would take practice, but he could do it.


 
That's true for all of us. But only very few people have the motivation to keep practicing until they reach a decent speed. I hope i'm one of them .


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 11, 2011)

MrMoney said:


> I am quite sure we are on the verge of a new era in MBLD.. Barriers will be broken and the average results in competitions will go up by alot. If I can mess around with the idea of breaking the WR with 17/17, then guys like Tim, Zane, Aron, Iril, Mike and others SURELY can.


 
I agree with the other guys you list, but I'm starting to wonder about myself. I don't seem to be able to make memorization stick that quickly. 12 cubes seems quite possible for me, and 13 doesn't seem out of reach, but it has taken me a very long time to get just a little faster, and I feel like I need to find some new thing to do to give me a quantum leap forward, or else I'm stuck in mediocrity. It was easy to get to 10 cubes in an hour, but then it got tougher for me.

I had 10/11 again last night, in 50:53.71 (34:58 memo). It's one of my best times ever for an 11 cube attempt. Two corners twisted - I memorized the wrong letter for one of the twisted corners. 

One thing I do wonder about: I do almost all of my attempts at multi late at night (so my daughters won't disturb me - or the cubes - during the solves), when I'm usually quite exhausted. I wonder how big a difference it would make to be doing them earlier in the day? I know that my 10/10 in 45 minutes in competition was way faster than I had ever done them at home; perhaps it would make a big difference.


----------



## cuboy63 (May 12, 2011)

6:15:83 4X4 BLD


----------



## riffz (May 12, 2011)

My first sub1! One corner solved. I've only just switched to using sentences for corners instead of images and it's already paying off.

58.88


----------



## MrMoney (May 12, 2011)

Weekly 4BLD: 18:31 (11:18), 15:33, 15:01 = 15:01 OMG PB!

Say whaaat. I am unsure if I ever did any faster 4BLD then this (last I even tried was before Norwegian Open...) so I am happy about the results. 3/3 correct + my recent MBLD´s is telling me that memo sticks (although slowly).

I LOVE 4BLD. It is smexy combining 3 different things into one solve. Especially solve 3 was nice, permutation parity = 4 pieces solved!


----------



## minime12358 (May 12, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> I agree with the other guys you list, but I'm starting to wonder about myself. I don't seem to be able to make memorization stick that quickly. 12 cubes seems quite possible for me, and 13 doesn't seem out of reach, but it has taken me a very long time to get just a little faster, and I feel like I need to find some new thing to do to give me a quantum leap forward, or else I'm stuck in mediocrity. It was easy to get to 10 cubes in an hour, but then it got tougher for me.
> 
> I had 10/11 again last night, in 50:53.71 (34:58 memo). It's one of my best times ever for an 11 cube attempt. Two corners twisted - I memorized the wrong letter for one of the twisted corners.
> 
> One thing I do wonder about: I do almost all of my attempts at multi late at night (so my daughters won't disturb me - or the cubes - during the solves), when I'm usually quite exhausted. I wonder how big a difference it would make to be doing them earlier in the day? I know that my 10/10 in 45 minutes in competition was way faster than I had ever done them at home; perhaps it would make a big difference.


 
I cant wait to see what you are able to do!

Also... I was like  when I saw that you only do night solves when you are exhausted! I cant wait to see what happens when you arent!

And about the memo sticking, I suck with that too, so I cram as much as I can into short term memo and then I put it into concrete, all at once. Not sure if that helps or not.


----------



## Xishem (May 12, 2011)

minime12358 said:


> And about the memo sticking, I suck with that too, so I cram as much as I can into short term memo and then I put it into concrete, all at once. Not sure if that helps or not.


 
This reminded me.

What do you fast guys do for inserting images into your memo? Do you say a couple letter pairs in your head, determine the images, then place them in your location, or do you place an image in the location every letter pair?


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 12, 2011)

Xishem said:


> This reminded me.
> 
> What do you fast guys do for inserting images into your memo? Do you say a couple letter pairs in your head, determine the images, then place them in your location, or do you place an image in the location every letter pair?


 
I'm not fast but I normally just get 4 letters really fast, place htem in, and just go with it. If it's for 3bld I just get hte 4 letters, make the sentence, repeat that as I search for the next 4, etc etc. I don't review.

If you're talking a bout something like multi where images are used for long term basis, then yes I do what I said above.


----------



## Zane_C (May 13, 2011)

riffz said:


> My first sub1! One corner solved. I've only just switched to using sentences for corners instead of images and it's already paying off.
> 
> 58.88


Yeah! :tu


----------



## Zane_C (May 13, 2011)

The first solve for the day (and I think since Kubaroo): 

1. 49.83 B U2 F' U2 F R F' U' F B R' L2 F B' L' D2 R L U2 F B' L D2 U2 R2 

12 edge targets and 8 corner targets. 
First sub-1 in 1-2 months, lately my only practise has been weekly comps and the BLD race. I've even been putting those off a bit.


----------



## uberCuber (May 13, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> One thing I do wonder about: I do almost all of my attempts at multi late at night (so my daughters won't disturb me - or the cubes - during the solves), when I'm usually quite exhausted. I wonder how big a difference it would make to be doing them earlier in the day? I know that my 10/10 in 45 minutes in competition was way faster than I had ever done them at home; perhaps it would make a big difference.


 
I'm no BLD expert, but the last time I practiced 3BLD, I did some solves during the afternoon and averaged around 2:15, and then I tried some more later that night and averaged 2:40, so I would say it could make a pretty decent difference.


----------



## cuboy63 (May 14, 2011)

4x4 Blindfolded: 5:21.15

Scramble: U L’ Rw2 R’ B2 Bw’ Fw’ D Dw Rw2 Uw2 U2 Rw’ Dw U2 F D’ Uw U’ Bw Fw2 D U2 Lw2 Bw’ Uw2 Bw R D U’ Lw2 Fw’ Lw’ Dw R Dw U Lw’ Uw2 U2


----------



## qqwref (May 14, 2011)

Wow, where'd you come from? Sick time.


----------



## cuboy63 (May 14, 2011)

> Wow, where'd you come from? Sick time.



It's in the video gallery here now.


----------



## Xishem (May 14, 2011)

I'd call these accomplishments, even though they are kind of failures.

I tried two centers-only 4BLD solves today, and both of them were close.

5:46.14 (~2 memo) had two center pieces off.
8:58.60 (~4 memo) had three center pieces off. This one had incredibly difficult memo and execution for me.

Edit: Yes! 7:24.26 centers success, with ~2:30 memo.


----------



## Julian (May 14, 2011)

Xishem said:


> I'd call these accomplishments, even though they are kind of failures.
> 
> I tried two centers-only 4BLD solves today, and both of them were close.
> 
> ...


You inspired me to give it a go, and I got a success on my first try  Not timed, but I'd guess around 8 minutes. Memo took a while, because I got lazy and did sentences instead of images.


----------



## aronpm (May 14, 2011)

39.27, 38.84, DNF(40.56), 40.31, *31.52, 47.21, 37.40, 25.55, 32.83*, 37.28, DNF(37.56), 35.15 => 36.54 mean 10/12
Bold is 33.92 avg5 

25.55 was NL, only 2 pieces solved:
8. 25.55 D' L2 F2 U R2 B2 U' R2 U2 R2 D2 L' F' D2 R B2 D' B R2 L' U'

Corners:
R' U L U' R U L' U' (8/8)
U' L' D2 L U L' D2 L (8/16)
y R2 U L2 U' R2 U L2 U' y' (8/24)

Edges:
U L' U M2 U' L U M2 U2 (9/9)
x' M U R U' M' U R' U' (8/17)
U M U2 M' U x (5/22)
u U' L' U M2 U' L U M2 u' (10/32)
U2 M' U' R2 U M U' R2 U' (9/41)

Total moves = 65


----------



## Xishem (May 14, 2011)

1. F' U2 R2 Uw F R' D2 Uw U' L' U L2 Uw' L' Rw2 F R' Fw' R2 B Fw' L2 Rw Uw2 R' B2 U' Rw U L Rw R' B2 Rw2 R' Fw2 D' L' B' F'

4BLD: *37:30.88*

First attempt. First success. Super pumped about this.


----------



## Zane_C (May 14, 2011)

aronpm said:


> 39.27, 38.84, DNF(40.56), 40.31, *31.52, 47.21, 37.40, 25.55, 32.83*, 37.28, DNF(37.56), 35.15 => 36.54 mean 10/12
> Bold is 33.92 avg5
> 
> 25.55 was NL, only 2 pieces solved:
> ...


wat 


Xishem said:


> 1. F' U2 R2 Uw F R' D2 Uw U' L' U L2 Uw' L' Rw2 F R' Fw' R2 B Fw' L2 Rw Uw2 R' B2 U' Rw U L Rw R' B2 Rw2 R' Fw2 D' L' B' F'
> 
> 4BLD: *37:30.88*
> 
> First attempt. First success. Super pumped about this.


You should be super pumped about this. :tu


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 14, 2011)

Ok..now I have to get a success...congrats Xishem you won the race.


----------



## Jakube (May 14, 2011)

*New PB: 1:32.58
*
11th Scramble of Weekly Challenge 19, easy but non lucky.


----------



## cuboy63 (May 14, 2011)

4x4 Blindfolded: 4:48.55 on video
Scramble: Lw R2 F’ U’ F’ Lw’ Dw2 Bw D’ R2 B2 F2 D2 F U’ L2 Rw R Dw’ L Uw’ Fw F Dw’ R2 B2 Fw Rw’ R2 D Dw2 Lw Rw2 R Fw’ D2 Dw’ U’ Fw Lw
Corner parity and edge parity.
I want sub NAR.


----------



## MrMoney (May 14, 2011)

Weekly 20 MBLD: 13/13 in 58:25 ! Well, it IS faster then my last attempt, so I can be happy with that!

I am following the plan quite well with 10-10-10 3-3-3.

Woohoo!


----------



## Julian (May 14, 2011)

MrMoney said:


> Weekly 20 MBLD: 13/13 in 58:25 ! Well, it IS faster then my last attempt, so I can be happy with that!
> 
> I am following the plan quite well with 10-10-10 3-3-3.
> 
> Woohoo!


Great job!
Can you explain what 10-10-10 3-3-3 means?


----------



## MrMoney (May 15, 2011)

First 4 cubes = 10 min memo
Next 4 cubes = 10 min memo
Last 4 cubes = 10 min memo

3 min refresh on all 3 "batches" and then 2min visual memo of last cube. I follow this plan almost ALWAYS. I like to think of the cubes in batches. When I will start to train 17 cubes I will do 5 cubes in each batch and then two visual


----------



## cuboy63 (May 15, 2011)

YES!!! 4x4 Blindfolded: 4:38.93 on video
Scramble: F2 D Dw2 L D2 Dw Uw’ U F’ L D’ U L’ Rw B’ Bw2 L F2 L’ U2 Lw2 Rw’ Uw U2 L2 Lw’ Rw’ D’ Uw Fw2 L D U Rw2 F Dw2 B’ Fw Lw2 R2
Sub NAR.
Edge parity.


----------



## Zane_C (May 15, 2011)

MrMoney said:


> Weekly 20 MBLD: 13/13 in 58:25 ! Well, it IS faster then my last attempt, so I can be happy with that!
> 
> I am following the plan quite well with 10-10-10 3-3-3.
> 
> Woohoo!


You'll be attempting 16 cubes sub-1 hour very soon. 



cuboy63 said:


> YES!!! 4x4 Blindfolded: 4:38.93 on video
> Scramble: F2 D Dw2 L D2 Dw Uw’ U F’ L D’ U L’ Rw B’ Bw2 L F2 L’ U2 Lw2 Rw’ Uw U2 L2 Lw’ Rw’ D’ Uw Fw2 L D U Rw2 F Dw2 B’ Fw Lw2 R2
> Sub NAR.
> Edge parity.





Zane_C said:


> Awesome time! If you keep this pattern going you will soon achieve sub-NAR.


----------



## MrMoney (May 15, 2011)

Hey Zane, I hope so!  I have a competition in Sweden next month, so I am practising at beating the European Record held by Tim Habermaas (12 cubes in 48min). I can´t beat him on time so I will try beat him in amount of cubes 

I am abit frightend though seeing as you, Aron, Ryan, Daniel and Mike have all had some bad big-MBLD attempts ^^ Hope I don´t get 0/13 cause that would be bad. Last competition I had 7/8 due to a slip in the 6th cube I think. But my memo is almost always rock-solid so I rarely make mistakes in MBLD.

17 cubes would pawn.


----------



## Xishem (May 15, 2011)

1:38.51 and 1:31.70 successes today, as well as a 1:37.xy with two flipped edges and 2 twisted corners.

It's amazing what just doing some solves that push your memo can do.

My accuracy for this session was roughly 5/12.

EDIT: Whoa. I've shattered all my old PBs today. Single by ~20s, Mo3 by ~30s, and Ao5 by ~30s. Sweet.

PB Mo3 and Ao5:
1:56.88, 1:54.16, 1:38.72, DNF(2:05.29), 3:01.48, 2:06.09, 2:06.73, DNF

Mo3 = 1:49.92
Ao5 = 2:17.51

Side-note: The last scramble was ridiculous (B2 F' R2 D U' B2 L' B L' U B U' B R' B' D' U R' U B D' U2 R' F' L). 5 solved edges? Wtf. I failed on recall, though.


----------



## Micael (May 15, 2011)

Oufff, took more than a year to acheive that goal:

multi 4/4 in 9:30.60

Stackmat! 

---
Edit: Hey Ramadan, I am impressed by your accuracy!


----------



## Rpotts (May 15, 2011)

Xishem said:


> Side-note: The last scramble was ridiculous (B2 F' R2 D U' B2 L' B L' U B U' B R' B' D' U R' U B D' U2 R' F' L). 5 solved edges? Wtf. I failed on recall, though.


 
wow that is ridiculous. First BLD since the comp - CaVe RoW YeaH C + 2flip UL UB; then just 3 Corner targets - RUF DFR FDL with 4 corners twisted in place. That's where I failed, oriented two with dan brown then tried to twist the other two with two sunes, but I rotated wrong into it and flipped them in place the wrong direction. 

2:27.25 DNF (2 twist)

EDIT: Scrambled wrong, damn


----------



## tim (May 15, 2011)

MrMoney said:


> so I am practising at beating the European Record held by Tim Habermaas (12 cubes in *48min*). I can´t *beat him on time* so I will try beat him in amount of cubes



Haha, even my mom can beat that time. Anyway, good luck at your competition. Just don't be too happy about your ER (if you get it), since i'll get it back anyway!


----------



## MrMoney (May 16, 2011)

I sense some tension between us Tim  I hope I beat your record, cause that will mean you will be forced to beat me, and thus the ER will be stronger then before  Europe is the home of MBLD WR. We need it back, don´t you think?

And even my mom can beat the record now. 12 cubes are not that many at all.


----------



## aronpm (May 16, 2011)

MrMoney said:


> Europe is the home of MBLD WR. We need it back, don´t you think?


 
We'll see about that...


----------



## MrMoney (May 16, 2011)

My plan is working out quite well  I am getting all of you worked up so someone will beat the MBLD WR!


----------



## Zane_C (May 16, 2011)

MrMoney said:


> My plan is working out quite well  I am getting all of you worked up so someone will beat the MBLD WR!


I want to do multi, but I'm finding it difficult to get the time lately.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (May 16, 2011)

Speed BLD, 10.87
Cross on D: R L B' L' D' R2 B' D U2 B U F U2 R2 L2 U B' R2 F2 L' F2 D L U' F'

D2 R' U y L U2 L' x U' R U R2 r' U2 r' U2 r
U' R U R'
y' r' U' R U L U2 R' U2 x
*notice LL has parity, eventually figure out FL-BL are swapped*
y L2 U2 L2 U2 L2
R2 D' R U' R' D R2 U' R' U2 R U

22min memo because of that F2L error, luckily it gave a nice ZBLL.


----------



## Tim Major (May 16, 2011)

<+Tim_Major> Spef: film
<+Spef> nnou
<+Spef> lol 10.87
<+Spef> I'll do one on vid some time


You should've listened 
Nice solve.


----------



## tim (May 16, 2011)

58.76s

First sub-1 ever and PB by almost 10s (<3)^2


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 16, 2011)

I forgot to mention that this weekend I got my new PB on megaminx BLD: 34:11.99 [16:45 memo]. It's just so much more fun now that I'm solving it orient-permute. The slowest parts for me now are:
a. orientation memo, especially for corners, although edges are slow too, and
b. edge permutation, which takes ridiculously longer than the other three steps. I haven't used a timer to time it, and I wouldn't be surprised if I'm exaggerating here, but it feels like edge permutation takes about twice as long as the other three steps put together.

I still have a good distance to go to catch up to Mondo's 25-minute solve, although that seems quite reachable to me. Chris Brownlee's rumored 15-minute solves seem pretty impossible to me, though.



tim said:


> 58.76s
> 
> First sub-1 ever and PB by almost 10s (<3)^2


Congratulations! Now I'm jealous - I need to start really working on it. I've had several sub-1:05s and even a 1:06 in a mall with a bunch of cubers and a security guard watching - why can't I manage sub-minute?


----------



## Zane_C (May 16, 2011)

Ville Seppänen said:


> Speed BLD, 10.87


I wish I could speed BLD, that's crazy. 


tim said:


> 58.76s
> 
> First sub-1 ever and PB by almost 10s (<3)^2


Very nice. :tu


Mike Hughey said:


> I forgot to mention that this weekend I got my new PB on megaminx BLD: 34:11.99 [16:45 memo]. It's just so much more fun now that I'm solving it orient-permute. The slowest parts for me now are:
> a. orientation memo, especially for corners, although edges are slow too, and
> b. edge permutation, which takes ridiculously longer than the other three steps. I haven't used a timer to time it, and I wouldn't be surprised if I'm exaggerating here, but it feels like edge permutation takes about twice as long as the other three steps put together.
> 
> I still have a good distance to go to catch up to Mondo's 25-minute solve, although that seems quite reachable to me. Chris Brownlee's rumored 15-minute solves seem pretty impossible to me, though.


Impressive, are you planning on doing lots of megaminx BLD now?


----------



## cuboy63 (May 17, 2011)

What. 4:18.31 4x4 Blindfolded
No parity.
I had two pops. One that took about 1 second to fix and another that took about 5-10 seconds to fix.
Memo was about 1:30


----------



## aronpm (May 17, 2011)

Very nice, sub4 soon?


----------



## cmhardw (May 17, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> What. 4:18.31 4x4 Blindfolded
> No parity.
> I had two pops. One that took about 1 second to fix and another that took about 5-10 seconds to fix.
> Memo was about 1:30


 
:tu Awesome, congrats on the nice time! NAR GOGOGO!


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (May 18, 2011)

59.43 3BLD solve. Non-lucky, but handscramble. I'd generate the scramble, but I can't seem to remember the corner cycles...

Edges:


Spoiler



From a DF buffer, using M2.
LB -> BR -> UF -> UR
Next cycle
FR -> DF -> UL -> FR
Next cycle
FL -> LD -> BD -> FL


----------



## timspurfan (May 18, 2011)

I thought I heard Ethan Crisilip had like a 46 using M2 Old Poch. - pretty insane.


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 18, 2011)

timspurfan said:


> I thought I heard Ethan Crisilip had like a 46 using M2 Old Poch. - pretty insane.


 
Yeah, Ethan Cris*i*lip is a fast one. >_>


----------



## Rpotts (May 18, 2011)

timspurfan said:


> I thought I heard Ethan Crisilip had like a 46 using M2 Old Poch. - pretty insane.


 
Here's Cornelius Dieckmann sub 45 BLD with M2/OP


----------



## minime12358 (May 18, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> Here's Cornelius Dieckmann sub 45 BLD with M2/OP


 
May I be here to say:
Damn  to me, that TPS is beyond un heard of


----------



## aronpm (May 19, 2011)

2/2 1:32.65

I don't have the time or concentration/focus lately to sit down for 20-40 minutes and do a large multi.


----------



## qqwref (May 19, 2011)

That's inhuman, Aron.


----------



## Tim Major (May 19, 2011)

What the **** Aron :O


----------



## Zane_C (May 19, 2011)

You sir, are crazy.


----------



## theace (May 19, 2011)

Finally got my first ever M2/Pochmann Success


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 19, 2011)

Yesterday I had my first ever sub-5 blindsolve. omgwtfbbq.
scramble: R' F2 R L2 B F L' U' B R' B L F2 B2 U2 D' L B F D F' R F' U2 F2
memo
ALien Teachers Union
Ga Jij Niet Parkeren
...RED Quill
corners: visual


Plus I got it on video!


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 19, 2011)

It depresses me that my single cube BLD is just about that multi time aron .

Congrats d4m4s74! First successes are great .


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 19, 2011)

it's not a first success, it's breaking a barrier (at least for me it's a barrier. I went from 10 straight to 6-7, but I couldn't get sub5 if my life depended on it.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 19, 2011)

Ah, I skimmed, I read as "first ever blindfold success". My bad.


----------



## aronpm (May 19, 2011)

3x3: 22.86
Don't read if you plan on starting the blindfolded race best of 100:


Spoiler



R2 U L' D' U' L' B F' U2 F' L2 D' F2 L D' B U2 (2 pieces solved)

Corners: 
x' U2 R' D R U2 R' D' R x (8/8)
y' L2 D' L' U2 L D L' U2 L' (9/17)
z R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R z' y (9/26)

Edges:
U' M' U L2 U' M U L2 (8/8)
U M' U' R U M U' R' (8/16)
u2 M u2 M (4/20)
U L' U' M' U L U' M (8/28)
x' U' M U2 M' U' (5/33)

59 moves LOL

Only 2 pieces solved but I'm hesitant to call that "non-lucky" because of the move count.


----------



## lucarubik (May 19, 2011)

thats awesome aronpm
I started coding my corners and i hope to be better than you soon ^^


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 19, 2011)

aronpm said:


> 3x3: 22.86
> Don't read if you plan on starting the blindfolded race best of 100:



I think that's amazing, and I don't even think that scramble was that outlandishly lucky. I bet there's a better one somewhere in the 100 scrambles, so you should really keep going. Sub-20 possible?

My experience with that scramble:


Spoiler



I got killed on move count because I have a fixed buffer on corners, and that was where the solved piece was. My move count on that solve:
Corners: 37 moves
Edges: 35 moves
Total: 72 moves

But I had some recall delays, so I got a pathetic 1:25 on that solve.


----------



## ilikecubing (May 19, 2011)

aronpm said:


> 3x3: 22.86
> Don't read if you plan on starting the blindfolded race best of 100:
> 
> 
> ...


 
O.O UWR...is it?

Do you use a fixed buffer for edges?


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 19, 2011)

Haiyan has a 19, so no.


----------



## tim (May 19, 2011)

22.86? WHAAAAT? 

10/10 in 28:14 (18:40 memo). Actually i wanted to be super-fast (like sub-10 memo). Obviously it didn't work out that well...


----------



## ilikecubing (May 19, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Haiyan has a 19,



on video?


----------



## Shortey (May 19, 2011)

ilikecubing said:


> O.O UWR...is it?
> 
> Do you use a fixed buffer for edges?


 
Nope, it's not UWR. I think both Spef and Haiyan has sub20s. I'm guessing Alejandro also has something crazy fast.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 19, 2011)

tim said:


> 10/10 in 28:14 (18:40 memo). Actually i wanted to be super-fast (like sub-10 memo). Obviously it didn't work out that well...


Still, very nice!


----------



## aronpm (May 19, 2011)

oops, fixed the solution


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 20, 2011)

1:12.02 solve. PB by 2 seconds. Did 1 edge comm in it
y' [M' U2 M, D'] y


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 20, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> 1:12.02 solve. PB by 2 seconds. Did 1 edge comm in it
> y' [M' U2 M, D'] y


 
Ugh - you're ahead of me in the race by 0.36 seconds. I'd better get to work! 

(I have little doubt you'll get your first sub-1 solve somewhere in the hundred. I guess I'm sort of hoping I will too!)


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 20, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Ugh - you're ahead of me in the race by 0.36 seconds. I'd better get to work!
> 
> (I have little doubt you'll get your first sub-1 solve somewhere in the hundred. I guess I'm sort of hoping I will too!)


 
Funny you say that, as soon as I got that time I looked to see if that was faster than your 1:12 . Race to sub1? The scales are about even. Memo times are somewhat the same, and my TPS/bad execution method makes up for your good execution method


----------



## Hershey (May 20, 2011)

aronpm said:


> 2/2 1:32.65


 
WTF2L?


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 20, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Race to sub1? The scales are about even. Memo times are somewhat the same, and my TPS/bad execution method makes up for your good execution method


 
Sounds good, but I still suspect that our race to sub-1 will be over by the end of the 100 scrambles. Which is nice, because we can see who wins by which scramble we hit it with. I give myself a 50% chance of making sub-1 in the remaining scrambles; I figure you're much closer to 100%. You already had a couple of sub-1 close DNFs; it seems very unlikely to me for you to be able to do 80 more scrambles without getting a sub-1.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 20, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Sounds good, but I still suspect that our race to sub-1 will be over by the end of the 100 scrambles. Which is nice, because we can see who wins by which scramble we hit it with. I give myself a 50% chance of making sub-1 in the remaining scrambles; I figure you're much closer to 100%. You already had a couple of sub-1 close DNFs; it seems very unlikely to me for you to be able to do 80 more scrambles without getting a sub-1.


 
Actually I have only had 1 sub1 DNF, and was definately not NL. I doubt I'll finish all 74 left but I"ll try.


----------



## riffz (May 20, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> 1:12.02 solve. PB by 2 seconds. Did 1 edge comm in it
> y' [M' U2 M, D'] y


 
Congrats! Just thought I'd mention you could also use [U M2 U', L2].


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 20, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Actually I have only had 1 sub1 DNF, and was definately not NL. I doubt I'll finish all 74 left but I"ll try.


 
You had me fooled with these from your race results:


> 12. DNF(59.55)
> 14. DNF(55.35)[NOO. 3 CYCLE CORNERS. AH]
> 23. DNF(53.33)[slip]



I guess you only said one of those was close. Were the other two cases of you giving up or something? (I pretty much never give up, so a giving-up sub-1 never happens for me.)

And I thought you said you were going to do all 85 remaining solves yesterday. 


> Shall attempt. I'll do 15 tonight, 85 tomorrow. 2 down so far.


----------



## lucarubik (May 20, 2011)

aron, i ve just seen your solve and its good to see that I would do exactly the same
i got PB too with that scramble, but only by 0.2  44.23
BTW FD as buffer is damn crazy, but seems that it works, what would you do with LD RD?


----------



## aronpm (May 20, 2011)

L2 U' M' U' R2 U M U' R2 U2 L2


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 20, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> You had me fooled with these from your race results:
> 
> 
> I guess you only said one of those was close. Were the other two cases of you giving up or something? (I pretty much never give up, so a giving-up sub-1 never happens for me.)
> ...


 
I must have forgotten to give a comment on that other sub1. That one was me, IIRC, was either a giveup, or most likely, my cube overshooting, me doubting myself, and DNFing. So I guess giving that up too, if you want to call it that.

I'll just aim to keep up with your BLD solve # I guess. I have a busy schedule coming up .


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 20, 2011)

1:04.28 PB. Did two comms in it IIRC.


----------



## Micael (May 20, 2011)

Ryan and Mike, can I race with you for sub-1? 

1:03.51

That was done with crazy fast memo (for me), very risky, nothing close to a competition solve. Also the good 11+7 targets (one twisted edge, hence NL).


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 20, 2011)

Micael said:


> Ryan and Mike, can I race with you for sub-1?
> 
> 1:03.51
> 
> That was done with crazy fast memo (for me), very risky, nothing close to a competition solve. Also the good 11+7 targets (one twisted edge, hence NL).


 
Sounds good, and very nice job. That's really close to my PB. (I know my PB is 1:03.xx, but I can't remember exactly - I don't really care because it's not sub-1. )


----------



## Mollerz (May 21, 2011)

On my 9th attempt at doing a 3BLD solve, I finally got it! No edges solved and 1 corner solved. Memo is about 2-3 minutes and my execution is about 4 minutes. 10th attempt I completed it aswell, no edges and 2 corners and all edges were in a single cycle so it was a really easy memo, 2 minutes or so.

Now to get faster and learn all the correct sticker letters without having to think about it and not having to think about my memory at all.


----------



## Julian (May 21, 2011)

Yttrium said:


> On my 9th attempt at doing a 3BLD solve, I finally got it! No edges solved and 1 corner solved. Memo is about 2-3 minutes and my execution is about 4 minutes. 10th attempt I completed it aswell, no edges and 2 corners and all edges were in a single cycle so it was a really easy memo, 2 minutes or so.
> 
> Now to get faster and learn all the correct sticker letters without having to think about it and not having to think about my memory at all.


Congrats! First successes are awesome.


----------



## RCTACameron (May 21, 2011)

10.52, (5.71), (DNF(6.86)), 10.93+, 7.66 = 9.70 2x2 BLD average of 5 PB


----------



## Mollerz (May 22, 2011)

Julian said:


> Congrats! First successes are awesome.


 
Thanks very much! Tried again 3 times tonight, 3 successes as well, getting consistency now and my execution is getting faster since I am learning the setup moves and the sticker letters faster.


----------



## theace (May 22, 2011)

I got a new PB! 2:22.30 with Old Pochmann! I never thought I'd be able to get sub 3:50 with it! Memo was 57 sec


----------



## Jakube (May 22, 2011)

*14/15 Multi-Bld in 1:46:29 (Memo: 1:20:09)*

Second Scrambles of the Race to 15/15 multi-BLD Round 10

Time a lot over an hour, but it´s a good practice for Roman Rooms, Letter Pairs, Letters for Corners. 
The second was the DNF, off by 6 edges (2 3-cycles). 
I reconstructed the solve: 2 mistakes: 
1st, my memo started with ANJG (ANanas in a JuG), I recalled it correct, but solved ANKG. 
Then the next 4 letters were WCTA (WitCh in a TAnk), recalled it, said it in my brain, but solved only WC. All the other things went correct.


----------



## iSolve (May 22, 2011)

Finally did a blind solve successfully. It took forever though. It took 10 minutes and 36 seconds or so.


----------



## Rpotts (May 22, 2011)

iSolve, that's actually pretty cool, I don't of know of many people who are around 1 minute for 3x3 speed that can do BLD.


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 22, 2011)

R B D' F' U L' R' F U2 L B2 F R2 B2 U2 F B' R U B2 L D2 B2 D F2

1:31.07  3 solved corners and 2 solved edges


----------



## tim (May 23, 2011)

5/5 in 10:30 (6:00 memo). Sub-10 here i come .

4x4: 5:56 (2:55 memo). That beats my previous PB by over a minute! 
The scramble was:
Fw' B U Dw2 F' Bw2 Lw Fw2 L F2 Bw B' U Dw2 Rw2 U D Lw2 Rw D' F Fw' Bw' Rw2 F2 Bw' Lw U2 L' Fw' B2 D L U2 Dw' F2 Bw' B Rw R
I had 22 edge and 16 center targets. The corners were easy, though (only 5 targets + one disoriented).


----------



## Cubenovice (May 23, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> iSolve, that's actually pretty cool, I don't of know of many people who are around 1 minute for 3x3 speed that can do BLD.


 
I guess you are right but why exactly is this?

I am a slow cuber myself but I can BLD and get sub 30 FMC results.
Do you think that beginning or slow cubers are intimidated by events they think are for experts only and thus do not attempt them?

As BLD can be done with knowledge of no more than 3 algs (T-, Y- and R-perm for OP) you might even argue that learning BLD is easier then learning to solve a cube sighted.


----------



## theace (May 23, 2011)

Rather close to my PB. This is the first time I decided to record a BLD practice session


----------



## Micael (May 23, 2011)

Jakube said:


> *14/15 Multi-Bld in 1:46:29 (Memo: 1:20:09)*



Woo, very nice!



tim said:


> 5/5 in 10:30 (6:00 memo). Sub-10 here i come .



Out of range, as usual.


----------



## Zane_C (May 24, 2011)

Jakube said:


> *14/15 Multi-Bld in 1:46:29 (Memo: 1:20:09)*


Damn, so close to being the first to complete the competition. Still an impressive attempt!


iSolve said:


> Finally did a blind solve successfully. It took forever though. It took 10 minutes and 36 seconds or so.


The time for a first success shouldn't be of concern, congratulations! :tu


tim said:


> 5/5 in 10:30 (6:00 memo). Sub-10 here i come .


Very fast! 
I use to do loads of 5 cube attempts, but with terrible accuracy. The best full-attempt times I got were sub-11, however my pb for 5/5 is 41:44 lol. 


tim said:


> 4x4: 5:56 (2:55 memo). That beats my previous PB by over a minute!


Nice, hopefully sub-5 isn't too far away.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 24, 2011)

Average of 12: 1:41.86
1. 1:12.36 
2. (DNF(1:29.40)) 
3. 3:42.69[what. the hell] 
4. 1:23.47 
5. 2:03.40[....] 
6. 1:19.16 
7. 1:36.41 
8. (1:05.66) 
9. 1:11.93 
10. 1:34.00 
11. 1:16.69 
12. 1:38.52 

Scrambles 54-65 of BLD race.

Got it to ao13..still going.
14...going.

Stopped at ao15. Went slower, as you can probably tell, halfway through, due ot me realizing this could be an epic average.


Spoiler



Average of 15: 1:40.21
1. 1:12.36 
2. (DNF(1:29.40)) 
3. 3:42.69[what. the hell] 
4. 1:23.47 
5. 2:03.40[....] 
6. 1:19.16 
7. 1:36.41 
8. (1:05.66) 
9. 1:11.93 
10. 1:34.00 
11. 1:16.69 
12. 1:38.52 
13. 1:39.09 
14. 1:47.45 
15. 1:17.61[very freestyle. first U2 and pureflip with the buffer. U2, then zperm the top to solve the two edges. then i solved the corners, setup into pure sune twist, did that. then edges. very surprised success, because of teh way i solved the cube]



Edit-Finished the ao100 for the BLD race thread. 58/100. Did 55 solves today. Never done close to that amount before. Am absolutely EXHAUSTED.


----------



## cuboy63 (May 25, 2011)

10:37.54 5x5 Blindfolded (Sub NAR). 
Scramble: Dw Fw2 R D' L D Rw B2 Dw2 Lw U2 Lw F' B2 U' B U R2 L' U' B Rw2 B2 Bw Dw U' F2 Lw' Dw Lw2 L' F' Fw' Lw Bw2 Uw2 B' D' Dw Rw' Dw' Fw' R Fw' F R' Fw2 F Uw Fw2 D' R Lw Rw' Uw2 Bw2 R' L' U2 R
Memo was probably around 3:20.
All aspects of this solve were really fast for me and it was a pretty easy scramble.
Usually, I'm quite a bit slower.
Also, my success rate is really bad.
What is your PB and what are your memo and execution splits, Chris?


----------



## Julian (May 25, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> 10:37.54 5x5 Blindfolded (Sub NAR).
> Scramble: Dw Fw2 R D' L D Rw B2 Dw2 Lw U2 Lw F' B2 U' B U R2 L' U' B Rw2 B2 Bw Dw U' F2 Lw' Dw Lw2 L' F' Fw' Lw Bw2 Uw2 B' D' Dw Rw' Dw' Fw' R Fw' F R' Fw2 F Uw Fw2 D' R Lw Rw' Uw2 Bw2 R' L' U2 R
> Memo was probably around 3:20.
> All aspects of this solve were really fast for me and it was a pretty easy scramble.
> ...


Wow.

Fast memo compared to execution.


----------



## cuboy63 (May 25, 2011)

> Wow.
> 
> Fast memo compared to execution.


I had a couple of delays during execution.


----------



## Julian (May 25, 2011)

After my 1:38 DNF (), I got a 1:54.75 success 
Ye sub-2


----------



## cmhardw (May 25, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> 10:37.54 5x5 Blindfolded (Sub NAR).
> Scramble: Dw Fw2 R D' L D Rw B2 Dw2 Lw U2 Lw F' B2 U' B U R2 L' U' B Rw2 B2 Bw Dw U' F2 Lw' Dw Lw2 L' F' Fw' Lw Bw2 Uw2 B' D' Dw Rw' Dw' Fw' R Fw' F R' Fw2 F Uw Fw2 D' R Lw Rw' Uw2 Bw2 R' L' U2 R
> Memo was probably around 3:20.
> All aspects of this solve were really fast for me and it was a pretty easy scramble.
> ...


 
Wow, cuboy63 nice solve! Your memorization times are absolutely insane! I think you will get sub-10 very soon!

For my 12:59 NAR my memo time was ~8:05 and my solving phase was ~4:55. My personal best solve at home is 9:49.10 and I have no idea what the splits were in that solve.

To be honest, I really don't know what my splits usually are as I try to not look at the timer after memorizing. If I remember correctly my memo:solving ratio is ideally somewhere between 1.5:1 and 1.25:1 when I'm using my synergistic memo/solving pace. I do know that my best solving phase times are sub-5 mins and that my best memo times are approximately 5:30 or low 5:00mins. So my 9:49 was probably ~5:00mins memo and 4:45mins solving.


----------



## Rpotts (May 25, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> R B D' F' U L' R' F U2 L B2 F R2 B2 U2 F B' R U B2 L D2 B2 D F2
> 
> 1:31.07  3 solved corners and 2 solved edges


 
I got a 1:54.55, my first sub2 attempt. Very easy corners made that solve, my edge memo wasn't that fast, and I almost missed a final 2 cycle. 

FaceBook DaS PharaoH CoW TeaL YeN edge memo. Then just memo'd 4 easy corner shots visually and had good execution. Still had a 2flip edges at the end (still never learned the M slice algs for M2 )


----------



## Zane_C (May 25, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> 10:37.54 5x5 Blindfolded (Sub NAR).
> Scramble: Dw Fw2 R D' L D Rw B2 Dw2 Lw U2 Lw F' B2 U' B U R2 L' U' B Rw2 B2 Bw Dw U' F2 Lw' Dw Lw2 L' F' Fw' Lw Bw2 Uw2 B' D' Dw Rw' Dw' Fw' R Fw' F R' Fw2 F Uw Fw2 D' R Lw Rw' Uw2 Bw2 R' L' U2 R
> Memo was probably around 3:20.
> All aspects of this solve were really fast for me and it was a pretty easy scramble.
> ...


Wat. :tu


----------



## cuboy63 (May 28, 2011)

9:35.36 5x5 Blindfolded (Sub 10 and Sub WR).


----------



## cmhardw (May 28, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> 9:35.36 5x5 Blindfolded (Sub 10 and Sub WR).


 
Congrats! :tu


----------



## Ville Seppänen (May 28, 2011)

Pff, bet you didn't have a 40s lockup in there.


----------



## Julian (May 28, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> 9:35.36 5x5 Blindfolded (Sub 10 and Sub WR).


Wow, Bill, congrats! Tell me you're going to New Brunswick.


----------



## Zane_C (May 28, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> 9:35.36 5x5 Blindfolded (Sub 10 and Sub WR).


Nice!


----------



## cuboy63 (May 28, 2011)

> Wow, Bill, congrats! Tell me you're going to New Brunswick.


Thanks. Are you going?
Btw, I got the 5x5 Blindfolded solve on video.


----------



## Julian (May 28, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> Thanks. Are you going?
> Btw, I got the 5x5 Blindfolded solve on video.


I hope, but it doesn't seem likely at this point.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 28, 2011)

In Anki (flashcard memory program) I documented all 378 BH corner algs with a speed optimized alg (done by just giving a letter pair to denote the 3 cycle)

Courtesy goes to aronpm. Huge help. I wouldn't have been able to finish without him.

Round of claps for: joey, Robert Yau, and David Woner.

I think that was everyone. But now time to memorize . Oh. And I'm going to attempt to get back into multi. First attempt since my fail will be tomorrow morning . 11 cubes. Aiming for sub50.


----------



## tim (May 28, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> In Anki (flashcard memory program)



Thanks for the name. I've lately looked for alternatives for jMemorize, but my google skills obviously weren't good enough to find Anki...


----------



## Jakube (May 28, 2011)

Eventually a new 4x4x4 Bld PB: 7:54.48 (3:47.40)
This outperformed my old record by 52 seconds. 

While I was sitting in the train (Work), I thought I start practicing my LPL, so I started memorizing the centers, I was so fast (~1:30) that I quickly memorized edges and corners with the old technique and then solved it with speed. I don´t have the scramble, because it was hand-scrambled (It was non lucky, 8 centers solve, none edges or corners). 

The funny thing about the solve was, that I didn´t closed my eyes, I just looked around to the landscape, to an old couple, who got into the train, ... I think I get better times with that. 
Also last time when I solve a 4x4x4 in a train I was sub 8, but DNF because of 2 swiched center pieces.


----------



## jorgeskm (May 29, 2011)

*1:16.42*

R2 B L' D2 U2 R' B D L F2 R U' R' U R F U F' L' R2 D L D2 F B 

With 3OP and M2. Memorization in 35-40 seconds. The corners were very easy.


----------



## Zane_C (May 30, 2011)

6/8 (19:38.18) 
It's not very good. But after my massive multi break, this is an improvement. 
I hope to manage my time and aim for a decent attempt nearly every night and catch up to my old speed.


----------



## Julian (May 31, 2011)

1:28.92






Old PB was 1:54, and I had a 1:38 DNF once.
This is wow.

Scramble: F2 B2 D2 L F2 D2 F2 L F2 L D' U2 F B R D' B2 L' U R2 B U' F B2 R'
Scramble with your U-colour on D, and your F-colour on L.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 31, 2011)

53.08 success. Stupid stupid stupid. 2nd sub1 success off 2nd hand scramble. Considering that fact + how easy it was I can't consider it PB. *Sigh*


----------



## ilikecubing (May 31, 2011)

Nice Ryan!! used any comms in between or full pure M2/OP?

Julian : congratz,keep goin


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 31, 2011)

ilikecubing said:


> Nice Ryan!! used any comms in between or full pure M2/OP?
> 
> Julian : congratz,keep goin


 
One corner comm, rest M2/OP.


----------



## hatter (May 31, 2011)

Not that it's a BIG accomplishment, but I just got my first successful edges bld. I don't think my memo is very good, I need to read and learn about what others do.. But I'm pretty happy that I've done the edges bld! 

It's looking not so overwhelming and that this may be something I can do. =D


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 31, 2011)

cuber952 said:


> 2/2 multi-blind 10:06.42


 
There's a blindfold accomplishment thread dude


----------



## cuber952 (May 31, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> There's a blindfold accomplishment thread dude


 I knew that.


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 31, 2011)

cuber952 said:


> I knew that.


 
Ha, clever.


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 1, 2011)

1:34.20 3x3x3 BLD. I haven't practiced seriously since 2 years ago.  This is a PB.

scramble: U2 D2 L2 B2 D2 U' L' F B U B' L' U R' U2 R D2 R2 D' F2 R' U L' B2 F


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 1, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> 1:34.20 3x3x3 BLD. I haven't practiced seriously since 2 years ago.  This is a PB.


 
Wow Sarah, nice time! Congrats on the new pb especially!


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 2, 2011)

> 1:34.20 3x3x3 BLD. I haven't practiced seriously since 2 years ago. This is a PB.


Nice. Don't beat me next comp okay.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 2, 2011)

Ok so I just switched my sentences memo from multiple sentences (4 letters per sentence) to one long sentence. Thanks to aronpm.

I decided to time my memo for edges splitting the two memory methods. One sentence was faster by a few seconds.

--> Leads me to do a BLD solve with it, at 1:16 in the morning, and tired.

57.94. 1 edge solved and 1 corner twisted. Did 1 corner comm in it. Hand scramble but NL. New PB. Ah finally sub1 feels so good.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 2, 2011)

56.93. Did 1 corner comm, 1 corner solved and 2 twisted corners to start out with.

This was done multi sentences. I'm not sure which memo method to stick with to be honest. I tried one long sentence but it still in essence comes out to be multi sentences but condensed and with no pausing in the memo, which in turns leads to recall delays.

I think multi sentences has the lead now in my favoring book. One sentence seems to be more efficient, from comparing memos to aronpm in IRC. *Which should I stick to??*


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jun 2, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Ok so I just switched my sentences memo from multiple sentences (4 letters per sentence) to one long sentence. Thanks to aronpm.
> 
> I decided to time my memo for edges splitting the two memory methods. One sentence was faster by a few seconds.
> 
> ...


 
Aww man, I left right before this didn't I? Anyway, congrats! It feels so nice doesn't it?


----------



## aronpm (Jun 2, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> One sentence seems to be more efficient, from comparing memos to aronpm in IRC.


 
Context: [nsfw?]


Spoiler



22:11:33 <+aronpm> "like raj, the IT go 'whoa, dog doo'"
22:11:38 <+aronpm> LK RJ IT WO DG D
22:14:19 < Piecez> a school LocK bashes RJ over the head while italys flag drapes around a WOlf DoG D
22:15:15 <+Venim> "like raj, it would dig d"

22:15:34 <+aronpm> geese eat rice pie sick dick
22:15:50 <+aronpm> GS RC PI SK QK
22:15:51 <+aronpm> quick*
22:16:34 < Piecez> gas powered rubiks cubes eating pi while a skeleton is pulling a quork out

22:17:18 <+aronpm> never fap with hiccoughs, take weak
22:17:22 <+aronpm> NV UF HC TK WK
22:17:52 <+aronpm> oh there's a swap there on L
22:18:01 < Piecez> nirvana being abducted by ufos while drinking HI-c. Ticks crawling oer the wikipedia logo

22:19:16 <+aronpm> the vet uses copper legs to nerf oms
22:19:20 <+aronpm> VT CU LG NF OM S
22:20:35 < Piecez> vet using a cup to hold legos in it. nicole feeley eating omlets S

22:24:09 <+aronpm> ultraviolet joe is maxed on sagan's edge pee
22:24:14 <+aronpm> UV JO MX SG ED P

22:27:46 <+aronpm> fail pigs nurse cox's racquel gearsofwar
[FL OI NS CX RQ GW]


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 2, 2011)

First Success!!

7:35.12 with Old Pochmann


----------



## MrMoney (Jun 2, 2011)

MBLD 15/15 in 1hour 23min just going slow to win the 15/15 race. This was a good day for MBLD.


----------



## theace (Jun 2, 2011)

New PB!


----------



## fastcubesolver (Jun 2, 2011)

today i got a 3x3 BLD time of 2:35.72.


----------



## Micael (Jun 2, 2011)

MrMoney said:


> MBLD 15/15 in 1hour 23min just going slow to win the 15/15 race. This was a good day for MBLD.



It should be sub-1h to win the race. Ok, that awesome!:tu


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 2, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Aww man, I left right before this didn't I? Anyway, congrats! It feels so nice doesn't it?


 
Yeah you left right before I decided to try a solve.

The 56 was done when I woke up, after a few fail 1sentence memo solves.

The 57 didn't even feel sub1. The 56 did, it was insane in so many aspects. 

I'm just unsure of what to stick with. Aron was showing me examples of how to get a more condensed sentence but my sentences are more "multi" based and since I just try and make it one long sentence, it's too long and I forget some of it. Ugh. Decisions decisions.


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 3, 2011)

4:08.11 4x4 Blindfolded on video.
Lost the scramble.
Do you guys think I should upload it?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 3, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> 4:08.11 4x4 Blindfolded on video.
> Lost the scramble.
> Do you guys think I should upload it?


 
for sure!


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 3, 2011)

> for sure!


Okay. You should start practicing big cube bld again.
Edit - Won't upload because of a horrendous angle.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 3, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> Okay. You should start practicing big cube bld again.
> Edit - Won't upload because of a horrendous angle.


 
hm, okay. I'll try a 4x4 BLD tomorrow.


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 3, 2011)

I was about to post this in the failures thread, then I gave it some deeper thought. - I'm on my way to improvement. 

From the Race to 15/15 multi:


> *Attempt 1:* 12/15 (50:18.23) = *9 points*
> Comment: (3 corners), (3 edges) and (3 corners + 4 edges).


Memo was 32, I still need to get used to multi again. I had to go through the images a lot to make them stick, and I was making lettering mistakes more than usual.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes said:


> cuboy63 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay. You should start practicing big cube bld again.
> ...



Got a sub-13 success on my first try  The time was 13:00.29 but I missed about 5-7 seconds due to having to re-login into Windows.
This had quite some mistakes on memo so I think sub-10 won't be hard.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 4, 2011)

17:13.32 DNF. Nothing but corners right, a good number of centers done, edges I didn't even do due to me realizing that my memo couldnt possibly be panning out so I just gave up.

4bld.


----------



## Julian (Jun 4, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> 17:13.32 DNF. Nothing but corners right, a good number of centers done, edges I didn't even do due to me realizing that my memo couldnt possibly be panning out so I just gave up.
> 
> 4bld.


wrong thread?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 4, 2011)

Julian said:


> wrong thread?


 
Nope.


Spoiler



Last attempt was in the 35 minute range.


----------



## Julian (Jun 4, 2011)

Right, sorry  Hope you get a success soon!


----------



## Xishem (Jun 4, 2011)

Julian said:


> Right, sorry  Hope you get a success soon!


 
Yeah, Ryan. Get a success.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 4, 2011)

Xishem said:


> Yeah, Ryan. Get a success.


 
All my DNFs have been bad. I think I'm memo'ing wrong somehow. I'm not quite sure "how" to memo for centers...I normally give up on centers due to me knowing I screw up.


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 4, 2011)

I wanted to practice images for multi, so I did a single 3BLD with 100% images.

1. 59.99 D B2 L2 U F' L2 F' D2 F' U' F R B' R U L' F D F' R2 L2 B2 R2 D' L' 

Very easy scramble though, 4 pieces solved with no new cycles lol.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 4, 2011)

2/2 in 3:59.94

Small multi. Woner made me itching to try a 2/2.


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 4, 2011)

Tim, you've inspired me to try 16 for weekly comp 22. I'm gaining my speed back. 


> *3x3 Multi BLD:* 13/16 (46:36.94)[29:xx] = *10 points*
> _Comment: (2 flipped edges), (4 corners + 4 edges) and (4 corners + 4 edges)._


----------



## aronpm (Jun 4, 2011)

Motivated by Tim and Zane:

3x3 multiple blindfolded: 10/10 = 10 points in 17:16.57 [10:25 memo]


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 4, 2011)

wtf


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 4, 2011)

Lets make him a crown.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 4, 2011)

aronpm said:


> Motivated by Tim and Zane:
> 
> 3x3 multiple blindfolded: 10/10 = 10 points in 17:16.57 [10:25 memo]


----------



## toastman (Jun 4, 2011)

aronpm said:


> Motivated by Tim and Zane:
> 
> 3x3 multiple blindfolded: 10/10 = 10 points in 17:16.57 [10:25 memo]


 
WUT?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!??!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 4, 2011)

NO. THAT'S JUST NOT POSSIBLE.

Wtffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff. I just can't even wrap my head around that. Seriously...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 4, 2011)

Yeah, that's pretty outrageous. If that's possible, you must admit that 30/30 within an hour really is possible. I always thought it was; now it seems there's pretty good evidence of it.

Awesome job, Aron!


----------



## EricReese (Jun 4, 2011)

Wowow, that is amazing aron


----------



## aronpm (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks 



Mike Hughey said:


> Yeah, that's pretty outrageous. If that's possible, you must admit that 30/30 within an hour really is possible. I always thought it was; now it seems there's pretty good evidence of it.


 
Hmm, I'm not sure. I think there is room for improvement in execution but I'm not sure how much my memo would increase going from 10 cubes to 30 cubes.


----------



## Xishem (Jun 4, 2011)

Lolwut...


----------



## KJiptner (Jun 4, 2011)

aronpm said:


> Motivated by Tim and Zane:
> 
> 3x3 multiple blindfolded: 10/10 = 10 points in 17:16.57 [10:25 memo]


 
gg


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 4, 2011)

aronpm said:


> 3x3 multiple blindfolded: 10/10 = 10 points in *17:16.57 [10:25 memo]*


 
O_O

Holy... crap... O_O


----------



## Keroma12 (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow. Speechless.


----------



## qqwref (Jun 5, 2011)

aronpm said:


> Motivated by Tim and Zane:
> 
> 3x3 multiple blindfolded: 10/10 = 10 points in 17:16.57 [10:25 memo]


Excuse me, WHAT?


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 5, 2011)

wat. Teh FUKKK.

record the next one prease.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 5, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> 17:13.32 DNF. Nothing but corners right, a good number of centers done, edges I didn't even do due to me realizing that my memo couldnt possibly be panning out so I just gave up.
> 
> 4bld.


 
Yay! I'm not cheering that you got a DNF, I'm cheering because you're practicing big cubes BLD (and getting faster)!

Yay! Good luck with your next solve!  :tu


----------



## RCTACameron (Jun 5, 2011)

7.47+, 10.66+, (14.34+), (6.56), 10.40 = 9.51 2x2BLD PB on video.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jun 5, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> 7.47+, 10.66+, (14.34+), (6.56), 10.40 = 9.51 2x2BLD PB on video.


 
that's even faster than my normal 222 speedsolving.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks Chris. I think I'm memo'ing centers wrongly. In that above example I had the A letter, buffer, solved (Ubl) so I went to B. I memo'd BI etc etc normal letter pairing memo stuff.

Is that correct? I always feel like I memo centers incorrectly. Also what happens when the entire U layer is solved. How would I solve the remaining pieces?


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 5, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Also what happens when the entire U layer is solved. How would I solve the remaining pieces?


Choose a U center as a buffer and break into a new cycle. 
I try to avoid solving all my buffers, but I've found that avoiding the U centers will often slow me down.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 5, 2011)

Would I "memo" that new letter for the new cycle? Like, say I choose A and break into that along with MV, I memo AMV*************?


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 5, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Would I "memo" that new letter for the new cycle? Like, say I choose A and break into that along with MV, I memo AMV*************?


Replied to it in Big Cube BLD Discussion if you missed it.

May as well post an accomplishment: Several sub-1's today, the best being 42.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 5, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Replied to it in Big Cube BLD Discussion if you missed it.
> 
> May as well post an accomplishment: Several sub-1's today, the best being 42.


 
I saw it.

Perhaps a mod could move my questions there anyway, since it's more suited there.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 5, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> 7.47+, 10.66+, (14.34+), (6.56), 10.40 = 9.51 2x2BLD PB on video.


 
I think for you this isn't so much 2x2 BLD so much as "see how fast I can inspect a whole 2x2 and solve it without looking"


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 6, 2011)

aronpm said:


> Motivated by Tim and Zane:
> 
> 3x3 multiple blindfolded: 10/10 = 10 points in 17:16.57 [10:25 memo]



how. the. f***...


----------



## mitch1234 (Jun 6, 2011)

2x2 blindfolded, I am getting good at corners but I still don't have a hang of edges and their naming systems. I didn't time it because well my mom was on the computer and I didn't bother to get my stackmat.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 6, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> I think for you this isn't so much 2x2 BLD so much as "see how fast I can inspect a whole 2x2 and solve it without looking"


 
Isn't this what 2x2 BLD is for everybody that's good (as in not me)?


----------



## riffz (Jun 6, 2011)

Aron u crazeh...


----------



## marcobelotti (Jun 6, 2011)

4bld 16:34.72....not easy scramble..
scramble from wca cube scrambler


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jun 7, 2011)

First MBLD ever. 2/2 in 6:10.63. Visual. M2/OP.

Feels super nice to be able to post in this thread again.



Spoiler



Piecez>
JonnyWhoopes: so are u doing bld at nats?
[10:00pm] <JonnyWhoopes>
ohai Piecez
[10:00pm] <billnye>
Venim: 
[10:01pm] <Piecez>
ohai!!
[10:01pm] <izovire>
Piecez: yer gonna love the new mod I discovered
[10:01pm] <JonnyWhoopes>
I am doing BLd
[10:01pm] <JonnyWhoopes>
BLD*
[10:01pm] <JonnyWhoopes>
3BLD, and MBLD
[10:01pm] <Piecez>
orly now (directed at both of you)
[10:01pm] <Piecez>
how many cubes mbld
[10:01pm] <JonnyWhoopes>
2 most likely
[10:01pm] <Piecez>
what is the mod izo? (or why would i care you found the mod)
[10:01pm] <JonnyWhoopes>
three if I find the time to practice
[10:01pm] <Piecez>
do 3 nub
[10:01pm] <Piecez>
if you do images at leaset do 6
[10:01pm] <JonnyWhoopes>
I'll still be using visual... so...
[10:01pm] <Piecez>
so you have an hour
[10:02pm] <Piecez>
ah
[10:02pm] <Piecez>
ive been meaning to do a multi for days now
[10:02pm] <JonnyWhoopes>
I'll probably be pusing 6min a cube at 3
[10:02pm] <izovire>
Piecez: greater corner cutting with minimal force
[10:02pm] <Piecez>
but **** keeps coming up
[10:02pm] <Piecez>
izovire:  <3
[10:02pm] <JonnyWhoopes>
pushing*
[10:02pm] <izovire>
The mod is around the center pieces
[10:02pm] <Piecez>
JonnyWhoopes: you could sub10 3 cubes easily
[10:03pm] <JonnyWhoopes>
if I practice
[10:03pm] <JonnyWhoopes>
hah
[10:03pm] <Piecez>
YA
[10:03pm] <Piecez>
PRACTICE
[10:03pm] <Piecez>
gogo
[10:03pm] <Piecez>
,3bld
[10:03pm] <Nibblr>
3x3 Scramble #19108: D2 R2 U' L2 R U2 R2 B R2 B' L' F' L2 B' L2 B L2 U' F2 B' R2 L B' R' D2
[10:03pm] <Piecez>
,3bld
[10:03pm] <Piecez>
multi that ****
[10:03pm] <JonnyWhoopes>
blah
[10:03pm] <JonnyWhoopes>
kay
[10:03pm] <JonnyWhoopes>
h/o
[10:03pm] <JonnyWhoopes>
plugging in the lappy
[10:03pm] <Piecez>
,3bld
[10:03pm] <Nibblr>
3x3 Scramble #19109: D' R2 L U B' F U L' B2 U D2 B' R2 B' D' R' D B2 U' B D' L U2 R' D2
[10:03pm] <Piecez>
i;'ll multi with u
[10:03pm] <aronpm>
can I play?
[10:03pm] <Piecez>
aronpm: you have to do 6
[10:04pm] <aronpm>
nnou
[10:04pm] <aronpm>
are we doing 2 or 3?
[10:04pm] <Piecez>
2
[10:04pm] <JonnyWhoopes>
...
[10:04pm] <JonnyWhoopes>
finding cubes
[10:04pm] <powerbacon>
what the ****
[10:04pm] <aronpm>
ok
[10:04pm] <powerbacon>
macky said ****
[10:05pm] <aronpm>
i'm not good at 2 cubes btw
[10:05pm] <powerbacon>
I gotta go to bed
[10:05pm] <powerbacon>
but lol
[10:05pm] <aronpm>
sometimes not even sub2
[10:05pm] <JonnyWhoopes>
finding BLDfold...
[10:05pm] <aronpm>
i'll start after you guys
[10:05pm] <Piecez>
lol **** u
[10:06pm] <Piecez>
start 3 minutes after
[10:06pm] <Piecez>
my pb is 33:59
[10:06pm] <Piecez>
3:59.xx*
[10:06pm] <JonnyWhoopes>
let's see how slow I am...
[10:06pm] <Piecez>
lemme get blindfold
[10:06pm] <JonnyWhoopes>
watch me DNF a 16 minute attempt
[10:06pm] <JonnyWhoopes>
kay, I'm starting
[10:07pm] <JonnyWhoopes>
you'll still finish first
[10:07pm]
lgarron joined the chat room.
[10:07pm] <Piecez>
k about to start
[10:07pm] <jtjogobonito>
k so coolest thing about the sony spotlight was definitely the playstation tv
[10:09pm] <jak>
Sleep, eat, ao100, running/gym,work,drive home, watch naruto
[10:09pm] <AndrewKang>
,seen kirjava
[10:09pm] <Nibblr>
kirjava was seen quitting 7h34m55s ago
[10:09pm] <jak>
whats ur work?
[10:09pm] <aronpm>
1:48.63
[10:09pm] <aronpm>
2/2
[10:09pm] <jak>
piecez
[10:09pm] <aronpm>
jak: he's busy
[10:12pm] <Piecez>
done
[10:12pm] <Piecez>
2/2 4:22.63
[10:12pm] <Piecez>
slow ass memo for 2nd cube
[10:13pm] <JonnyWhoopes>
2/2 6:10.63
[10:13pm] <JonnyWhoopes>
not bad for a first attempt
[10:13pm] <JonnyWhoopes>
IMO
[10:14pm] <Piecez>
my first 3/3 was sup 30
[10:14pm] <Piecez>
or was it 2/2..idk
[10:14pm] <Piecez>
i remember aron making fun of me
[10:14pm] <JonnyWhoopes>
i screwed up the second cube
[10:14pm] <JonnyWhoopes>
Had to redo corners
[10:14pm] <JonnyWhoopes>
literally
[10:14pm] <JonnyWhoopes>
i hate backtraching
[10:14pm] <JonnyWhoopes>
backtracking*
[10:15pm] <Piecez>
now time for 3 cubes
[10:15pm] <JonnyWhoopes>
heh
[10:15pm] <JonnyWhoopes>
not right now
[10:15pm] <Piecez>
son am disappoint
[10:15pm] <JonnyWhoopes>
i don't have three cubes avaliable



^^Contains profanity^^


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 7, 2011)

marcobelotti said:


> 4bld 16:34.72....not easy scramble..
> scramble from wca cube scrambler


 
Nice one Marco! Doesn't a 4x4BLD success feel amazing? :tu


----------



## Jakube (Jun 7, 2011)

3x3x3: 1:23.23 
F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 F2 R F2 R' F2 D2 U2 B L2 D' L' U F' D2 R' F' U


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 7, 2011)

3x3x3BLD
58.61

Sub-60!  



Spoiler



R D' U2 F' L' D F' L2 U' R B F' L B2 D' R F U2


----------



## Xishem (Jun 7, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> 3x3x3BLD
> 58.61
> 
> Sub-60!
> ...


 
Congratulations, Chris!  That's awesome.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 7, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> 3x3x3BLD
> 58.61
> 
> Sub-60!
> ...


Awesome Chris! How many do you have so far?


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 7, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Awesome Chris! How many do you have so far?


 
3 or 4 I think. I'm not exactly sure. This solve was _almost_ purely move optimal BH! I'm finding that there are some cases where I use an extra move (9 mover instead of an 8 mover, or 10 mover instead of a 9 mover) for the more awkward cases. This solve was 3 turns short of optimal length BH, as I did 3 algs each 1 move longer than optimal! Comms ftw! 

Ryan, I'm thinking we both have approximately the same number of sub-60s, is that right? I'll race you to get another sub-60! First one to get the next sub-60 buys the other a cookie at the next competition we both go to


----------



## tim (Jun 7, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> 3x3x3BLD
> 58.61



Yeah, nice Chris! 
If that's your PB, it beats mine by 0.15s.

Aron: GET A LIFE, SERIOUSLY!!!!111111 I don't believe you're practicing much more than i do, therefore i don't understand your crazy memo speed at all. 

My accomplishment:
5x5x5 bld average of 5: 14:19
13:25, DNF(11:33), 14:12, 15:20, 13:00
That 13:00 is my PB btw.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 7, 2011)

tim said:


> Yeah, nice Chris!
> If that's your PB, it beats mine by 0.15s.



Thanks Tim! I think my pb is 56.xx, so this one is close but I have one solve faster.



> My accomplishment:
> 5x5x5 bld average of 5: 14:19
> 13:25, DNF(11:33), 14:12, 15:20, 13:00
> That 13:00 is my PB btw.


 
Awesome! :tu 

Congrats on the average, and on the pb single! That's awesome! Is that average your new pb average of 5?


----------



## tim (Jun 7, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Congrats on the average, and on the pb single! That's awesome! Is that average your new pb average of 5?


 
Thanks, Chris. It's definitely a PB average. I'm even pretty sure that it's my first average of 5 ever .


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 7, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> 3 or 4 I think. I'm not exactly sure. This solve was _almost_ purely move optimal BH! I'm finding that there are some cases where I use an extra move (9 mover instead of an 8 mover, or 10 mover instead of a 9 mover) for the more awkward cases. This solve was 3 turns short of optimal length BH, as I did 3 algs each 1 move longer than optimal! Comms ftw!
> 
> Ryan, I'm thinking we both have approximately the same number of sub-60s, is that right? I'll race you to get another sub-60! First one to get the next sub-60 buys the other a cookie at the next competition we both go to


 I believe I had had...3. 2 or 3. I'll race you! Today is a freebie day for you since I plan on doing my multi attempt right now and then a 4bld later. Tomorrow I have all day to practice .

Just so you know, if I win, I demand my cookie be soft. I DON'T ACCEPT FAILURES.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 7, 2011)

10/11 in 50:29.39. Total memo was like 33ish. For the first time I could actually review fast. I'd just be confirming what I memo'd. Before it'd just be like..forceful re-memo'ing. Weird. It was nice though . Fast reviewing. Few seconds shaved off due to me forgetting to stop timer. Was supposed to be recorded but camera stopped. Only has 15 minutes of execution on it (I think when I threw a cube down it hit the keyboard and thus stopping it.

*Sigh*

At least it was a decent multi. The 3rd cube off was off by a 3cycle corners. No idea at all how that happened.


----------



## Xishem (Jun 7, 2011)

Did you many, or any, corner comms?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 7, 2011)

There were instances where I could have comm'd but chose not to. I did 1 c orner comm, on my first executed cube (the one I normal memo). Just a simple 8 mover.


----------



## aronpm (Jun 7, 2011)

tim said:


> Aron: GET A LIFE, SERIOUSLY!!!!111111 I don't believe you're practicing much more than i do, therefore i don't understand your crazy memo speed at all.


 
lol, I don't practice multi or big bld much any more. Next time I try multi, I'll film it 

5bld avg5 is impessive, btw :O


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 7, 2011)

Congratulations, Chris!

I still can't seem to do it. I had a 1:05.xx yesterday; I took too long memorizing and I'm a little slow with twisted corners, which this one had. I keep thinking a lucky scramble plus good execution should lead to sub-1 for me; I appear to have a mental block.

It's a pity I'm probably too busy this week to do the 200 scrambles. I'm doubting I'm even going to get through the whole weekly competition this week...


----------



## riffz (Jun 8, 2011)

New PB: 56.24

I'm taking part in the BLD Race this week and so far it's paying off


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 8, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Congratulations, Chris!
> 
> I still can't seem to do it. I had a 1:05.xx yesterday; I took too long memorizing and I'm a little slow with twisted corners, which this one had. I keep thinking a lucky scramble plus good execution should lead to sub-1 for me; I appear to have a mental block.
> 
> It's a pity I'm probably too busy this week to do the 200 scrambles. I'm doubting I'm even going to get through the whole weekly competition this week...


 
Hey Mike,

I know you will get it! If it helps, the only days that I even get times close to sub-60 (sub1:10) are days when I simply just believe that "I will get a sub-60 today." I just tell myself that every solve will get better and better, and by the middle or the end of my practice session that I will get a sub-60. Try this and see if it helps? I think it is all about the mental aspect of believing you can do it. I think part of the reason it took me so long to go sub-20 on average for 3x3 speedsolving is that I had a mental block on being able to do it that took me years to break. It's all in the mind, your method/hands/memorization is already capable of doing it. At this point it's just convincing your mind of how close you are, as you already are right on the cusp.

Good luck!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 8, 2011)

Sorry Chris. Scramble 4 of the BLD race was too easy. I did two corner comms in it .

1:18.69, DNF(1:24.43), 1:02.81[if only no pairyt], 58.21. First four scrambles of BLD race.
Don't read if you haven't done the BLD race Scramble #4 and you plan on doing so.


Spoiler



In the 58, I only had to memorize 1 letter in the 58 for corners. And then I just did z perm to fix the edges on top. Such a nice scramble.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 8, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Sorry Chris. Scramble 4 of the BLD race was too easy. I did two corner comms in it .
> 
> 1:18.69, DNF(1:24.43), 1:02.81[if only no pairyt], 58.21. First four scrambles of BLD race.


 
Nice, congrats! I owe you a cookie at our next competition then  I'll see if I can at least get one in the next day or two to try to catch up to you!

Nicely done!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 8, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Nice, congrats! I owe you a cookie at our next competition then  I'll see if I can at least get one in the next day or two to try to catch up to you!
> 
> Nicely done!


 
Read the edit I did in it. It was quite an elegant way to handle the situation.

Now we race to first sub50 .


----------



## riffz (Jun 8, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Read the edit I did in it. It was quite an elegant way to handle the situation.
> 
> Now we race to first sub50 .


 
Can I get in on this one? I'm not sure if you're comfortable with upping the stakes to TWO cookies, though.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 8, 2011)

riffz said:


> Can I get in on this one? I'm not sure if you're comfortable with upping the stakes to TWO cookies, though.


 
Don't be a baby.

5 cookies OR I'M OUT OF THIS RACE.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 8, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Don't be a baby.
> 
> 5 cookies OR I'M OUT OF THIS RACE.


 
You're both on, I'm so in on this one! 5 cookies it is!


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 8, 2011)

3:50.05 4x4 Blindfolded
1:08 memo.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 8, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> 3:50.05 4x4 Blindfolded



O_O



cuboy63 said:


> 1:08 memo.


 
O_O

Bill, that is absolutely insane! Congratulations! I think by 1:08 I've only just finished memorizing x-centers (and nothing else!). Awesome stuff!


----------



## Xishem (Jun 8, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> 3:50.05 4x4 Blindfolded
> 1:08 memo.


 
Wow. Speed up your execution and you'll be on-par with Ville. O:


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 8, 2011)

> Originally Posted by cuboy63
> 3:50.05 4x4 Blindfolded
> O_O
> 
> ...


Thanks Chris. Your execution is really fast though.



> Originally Posted by cuboy63
> 3:50.05 4x4 Blindfolded
> 1:08 memo.
> Wow. Speed up your execution and you'll be on-par with Ville. O:


Yeah, I guess I need to improve my execution.


----------



## riffz (Jun 8, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> You're both on, I'm so in on this one! 5 cookies it is!


 
LOL. I wonder how long this one will take...


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Jun 9, 2011)

5:20.52 on 3x3 BLD.

This was my first successful BLD solve after my hiatus from BLD, and it's my new PB. I'm going to be practicing BLD.


----------



## gbcuber (Jun 9, 2011)

Had my first success for 3x3, and on my first ever attempt of the whole cube too 
I'm a noob, memo was 14 minutes, execution was 3:10


----------



## Jakube (Jun 9, 2011)

gbcuber said:


> Had my first success for 3x3, and on my first ever attempt of the whole cube too
> I'm a noob, memo was 14 minutes, execution was 3:10


 
Gratulations! Good job. 
But Everyone is starting with low times. 
I can remember 2x2x2 Bld time of 3 minutes. After some months this is bad for me for a 3x3x3 BLD.


----------



## gbcuber (Jun 9, 2011)

Jakube said:


> Gratulations! Good job.
> But Everyone is starting with low times.
> I can remember 2x2x2 Bld time of 3 minutes. After some months this is bad for me for a 3x3x3 BLD.


 
Thanks, it's a new challenge, it will be fun to get faster
Here's the solve:


----------



## EricReese (Jun 9, 2011)

3:32.06 success  beats my PB by a minute. Scramble was so easy though. 3 edges solved, another 2 in place but flipped bad. had only 6 edge targets in memo (WE JK about nintendo DS). Ryan tells me I shouldn't count it towards my pb and I think I have to agree with him.

edit: forgot to mention it had a corner solved too. but the corners on the bottom were terrible, it would have been nice to know the comm for them. It was annoying.


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 9, 2011)

> 3:32.06 success beats my PB by a minute. Scramble was so easy though. 3 edges solved, another 2 in place but flipped bad. had only 6 edge targets in memo (WE JK about nintendo DS). Ryan tells me I shouldn't count it towards my pb and I think I have to agree with him.


Do you still have the scramble? I want to try it.


----------



## EricReese (Jun 9, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> Do you still have the scramble? I want to try it.


 
Unfortunately no, I asked Ryan if he wanted to try it, and he said no, so I closed my tab since I was done for the day :/


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 9, 2011)

Just from seeing the cube from 3 sides it looked much too easy for me to want to attempt it .


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 10, 2011)

3:59.78 4x4 Blindfolded.
Just wanted sub-4 on video.
Probably not gonna upload though.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jun 10, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> 3:59.78 4x4 Blindfolded.
> Just wanted sub-4 on video.
> Probably not gonna upload though.


 
Why not?


----------



## Julian (Jun 10, 2011)

1:34.42 B' D' U F2 R2 D R U' L2 D L' U2 R2 B D R B L2 D L F2 R2 F R' L'

My 1:28 with 4 solved edges was obviously lucky. Would you count this scramble as lucky? 1 solved edge, 3 flipped edges.


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi. 3:40.83 4x4 Blindfolded.
I want sub-WR


----------



## Julian (Jun 10, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> Hi. 3:40.83 4x4 Blindfolded.
> I want sub-WR


You improve crazy fast.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 10, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> Hi. 3:40.83 4x4 Blindfolded.
> I want sub-WR


 
Wow, awesome solve! Good luck with Sub-WR! :tu GOGOGO


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 11, 2011)

3:36.31 4x4 Blindfolded.


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 11, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> 3:36.31 4x4 Blindfolded.


:tu


----------



## jorgeskm (Jun 12, 2011)

My first blindfold with commutators for corners and M2 for edges! 
I memorise the corners visual and letters for edges. I used 3OP and M2, but I think that BH visual for corners is faster than 3OP visual. 

2:19.46 B U R2 U' D R2 B' F' R' U' F' L2 B U' D' B F U2 D2 R2 D2 R' B R2 U

Corners:
URB-LDF-LBD: x U' R2 U L' U' R2 U L x'
DFR-RFU: x' D' (U R U' R')x3 D (U R U' R')x3 x
ULB-RDB: x2 R U R' D R U' R' D' x2
LUB: y' F' D (Y sin F y F') D' F


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 12, 2011)

Finally didn't fail at 3BLD in comp :3

43.00, 56.xx, 48.xx+2(did an extra D' move at the end) = *43.00* best of 3

Didn't get the first one on vid, just the other 2 
Done at 2nd round at Cyber Open 2011 (first round was fail with a 2min safety solve)

Scramble for the 43:
L2 U2 R2 F R2 U2 F' D2 F2 D R F2 R' F R' B' F U L' R2 F'

(memo) y
x' F R U2 R' U' R U' R' L' U2 L U L' U L F' x
y U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R y'
x R' U' R D' R' U R D x'
L' D2 L U L' D2 L U'
U L' D' L U' L' D L

x U' L2 U M' U' L2 U M x'
y R' U' R U R U R U' R' U' y'
L U L' U' M U L U' l' 
D' M' U' R' U M U' R U D
E' L' U L E L' U' L
L2 U' (R' U2 R2 U R' U' R' U2 r U r U' r') U L2

110 move solution  Pretty decent scramble though


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 12, 2011)

Very nice Amos! 
I got 44.31, it's almost a "pwn" scramble, if only they were oriented correctly.


----------



## aronpm (Jun 12, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> Finally didn't fail at 3BLD in comp :3
> 
> 43.00, 56.xx, 48.xx+2(did an extra D' move at the end) = *43.00* best of 3


 Now I'm not top 10 >: (
Congrats


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 12, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Very nice Amos!
> I got 44.31, it's almost a "pwn" scramble, if only they were oriented correctly.


 
Thanks. Still 8 corner targets though, needs 6 to pwn =P


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 12, 2011)

Finally a BLD pb. 

40.25.
Scramble #114 for The blindfold race: B F D2 L' F L F R B U B2 D' U B D' R L2 F2 B2 D R' L' D U2 L2

10 edges targets, 6 corner targets and one twisted.

Other accomplishments: 
I can finally do one pass memo (aren't really comfortable with it though), images for the edges and audio for the corners is working really well for me.  
I'm getting many sub-1s, sub-20 memo times and got a 4:50 4BLD yesterday.


----------



## lucarubik (Jun 12, 2011)

Finally sub 1 wiht my new BLD memo method actually sub 50 
49.64 D2 U B U F2 R D R' U R U' L' U' F2 L' B U' F' U' F B D' B U2 F2
my PB is still 44 but with a 9 cycles cube this time is pretty nice
the memo was oiuakarafnupolarekir, wich in spanish sounds good


----------



## DGraciaRubik (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm not good at Blind
3.12:81 Using T-Perm method (Oriented Old Pochmann)

L2 U B2 U2 L B2 L B' L U2 R' L2 B D' U' R2 D B' U2 R2 D' F R' D L'


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 12, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> Finally didn't fail at 3BLD in comp :3
> 
> 43.00, 56.xx, 48.xx+2(did an extra D' move at the end) = *43.00* best of 3


 
Congratz Amos!


----------



## Julian (Jun 12, 2011)

First success with M2/OP 

Using a new lettering scheme (my old lettering scheme was made specifically for OP). Hopefully with practice I'll become used to it.

The good news is that, even though my memo was quite a bit longer, the overall time around my OP times. I smell potential


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 12, 2011)

> First success with M2/OP
> 
> Using a new lettering scheme (my old lettering scheme was made specifically for OP). Hopefully with practice I'll become used to it.
> 
> The good news is that, even though my memo was quite a bit longer, the overall time around my OP times. I smell potential


Nice Julian. What's your goal for next comp?


----------



## Julian (Jun 12, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> Nice Julian. What's your goal for next comp?


Thanks. Depends how quickly I progress with M2, and getting comfortable with my new lettering scheme. Definitely sub-2, though.


----------



## blah (Jun 13, 2011)

wtf amos im done quit wtf


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 13, 2011)

blah said:


> wtf amos im done quit wtf


 
C'mon, we all know you got more potential than me =P I'm probably not practising anymore until you beat this


----------



## Micael (Jun 14, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> Finally didn't fail at 3BLD in comp :3
> 
> 43.00, 56.xx, 48.xx+2(did an extra D' move at the end) = *43.00* best of 3



Very nice Amos! You deserve it!


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 14, 2011)

Lol wtf.

16/18 in 47:41.98

Memo was 29:45, tried reviewing less and it worked. 

- 3 edges.
- 3 corners.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 14, 2011)

So fast O_O
Unlucky about the 2 missed.


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks Tim. 

54.03, (DNF), 51.80, (44.83), 52.40 = 52.74


----------



## toastman (Jun 14, 2011)

GOD DAMN IT! YEAH!

Smashed old PB with 5:35.28, Old Pochmann.
Memo was 10 edge targets, 6 corner targets, one flipped corner, one flipped edge. Edges memoed with 2 sentences (not images), corners - Audio loop of single-syllable "words".

Solving time was 2:56.74, which is bad for me (I can do 2:10 old-Pochmann if I do GO! GO! GO! GO!)

Previous to this, I took a break and re-started averaging 9-10 minutes. Ugh. So I've been forcing myself to do 3 blindsolves a day, as fast as possible. MANY, MANY, MANY failures befores I hit one tonight. Plan now is to break 5 minutes on Old-Pochmann and start working on TuRBo (is tricky!).

Big thanks to ARONPM for memo hints and ZANE_C for continual encouragement.


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 14, 2011)

Great work toastman! Your speed is moving along nicely, good to hear that the new sentence/location system works well and you're planning on progressing to TuRBo.  :tu


----------



## Micael (Jun 14, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Lol wtf.
> 
> 16/18 in 47:41.98
> 
> ...



Wow! Very impressive!

4/4 in 14:27
A bit out of practice, but I always love it when they are all solved.


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks Micael. 


Micael said:


> 4/4 in 14:27
> A bit out of practice, *but I always love it when they are all solved.*


I think everyone will agree with you on that. 

3x3 corners only BLD: (Using Puzzle Timer)

(11.45), 14.88, (19.13), 16.36, 14.75 = 15.33
(11.45), 14.88, 19.13, 16.36, 14.75, 22.65, 17.21, (DNF), 15.77, 16.85, 16.16, 15.30 = 16.91

It wasn't that long ago that my corners only execution was this speed.


----------



## Florian (Jun 14, 2011)

1. 3:01.44 F' R F L2 D F L' B L2 B' R2 B F L B' F' U' R' F U2 D L2 U2 B D'

1:24 Memo 
3COP for Corners and Edges
I'm trying to get sub-3 at my next competition.
Orientation memo is visual, for corners i use numbers and for edges i use words which i connect to a story.

When I've a little more time i'll learn Old Pochmann/M2 mainly for MBF.
Is the tutorial from Eric Limeback good?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 14, 2011)

Yes his tutorial is somewhat nice. Not really, but between Erics and bldmaster's, you should be able to figure it out.

It's just setup, M2, undo. And then learn the algs for M slice, along with nkowing if the M slice is off, then do the opposite alg.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 14, 2011)

I finally did it!

3x3x3 BLD: *59.19*

Yes!!!!!!

It was one of the scrambles for the blindfold race. I won't say which one so as not to spoil it for anyone. It was my second attempt at a 3x3x3 BLD solve on a GuHong. I guess I'm starting to like the GuHong.  Only two pieces solved, so technically non-lucky, but no flipped edges, no twisted corners, no parity, and a single cycle for both edges and corners, so it was basically as easy as a technically non-lucky scramble could possibly be. But I'll take it!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 14, 2011)

Awesome job, Mike!
Now let's go get another!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 14, 2011)

GO MIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'll buy you a cookie at Nationals for getting that. I'm proud of you!


----------



## gbcuber (Jun 15, 2011)

Second ever successful bld solve 9:39.32. I had 2 failed attempts after my first success, one 3 cycle of edges off on the first, and 2 unoriented corners on the other.


----------



## toastman (Jun 15, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Thanks Micael.
> 
> I think everyone will agree with you on that.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Zane, what execution method are you using? I notice that in Multi you use Old-Pochmann.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 15, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> I finally did it!
> 
> 3x3x3 BLD: *59.19*
> 
> ...


 
Yeah Mike!!!!! :tu :tu   That's awesome, CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 15, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> I finally did it!
> 
> 3x3x3 BLD: *59.19*
> 
> ...


 
This sounds like an awesome scramble. If 5 pieces are solved, but 3 and twisted/flipped, and multiple cycles, I would almost consider the scramble "unlucky". I love scrambles with one cycle. I'm tempted to do a lot of the BLD race now 
Congrats on the PB, my execution is usually 50-1:10, so this total time seems so crazy to me :tu


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 15, 2011)

Mike, impressive!


toastman said:


> Hi Zane, what execution method are you using? I notice that in Multi you use Old-Pochmann.


Hi, I don't use OP for multi, I stopped that months ago. If I get a really crappy case I will use OP, but I mostly use BH now.


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 16, 2011)

42.69 3x3 Blindfolded on video.
12-13 memo.
Yeah... I'm slow.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jun 16, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> I finally did it!
> 
> 3x3x3 BLD: *59.19*
> 
> ...


 
That just feels so incredibly euphoric, right?!?! It's so nice that you finally got one! How long has it been exactly since you started?


----------



## gbcuber (Jun 16, 2011)

7:14.69 3x3 blindsolve, 3rd ever success, 5th ever attempt.

Scramble: U' F' L2 R F' R U' F2 D2 U' F2 U D' L' R2 F R U D F R' L F' L2 R


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 16, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> That just feels so incredibly euphoric, right?!?! It's so nice that you finally got one! How long has it been exactly since you started?


 
My first successful BLD solve was March 19, 2007. (I remember the exact day because I first read Macky's tutorial to try to learn how to solve on St. Patrick's Day, and my first successful solve was two days later.) So the total time between my first successful solve and my first sub-1 was 4 years, 3 months, 26 days.


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 16, 2011)

> My first successful BLD solve was March 19, 2007. (I remember the exact day because I first read Macky's tutorial to try to learn how to solve on St. Patrick's Day, and my first successful solve was two days later.) So the total time between my first successful solve and my first sub-1 was 4 years, 3 months, 26 days.


That's a long time Mike. But still, it feels great, doesn't it. Hopefully it won't take you long to get sub 50.


----------



## dimwmuni (Jun 16, 2011)

4x4x4 BLD 21:32.30
8th attempt, first success. I'm pretty happy.


----------



## blah (Jun 16, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> My first successful BLD solve was March 19, 2007. (I remember the exact day because I first read Macky's tutorial to try to learn how to solve on St. Patrick's Day, and my first successful solve was two days later.) So the total time between my first successful solve and my first sub-1 was 4 years, 3 months, 26 days.


Is there any particular reason why you decided to learn how to blindsolve on a St. Patrick's Day?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 16, 2011)

I wanted the green side solved. 

Actually, it just happened to be a day my wife was not at home.

When I saw that you posted here, but before I read the post, I thought to myself "uh oh - blah is practicing - new multi WR coming this weekend". It was disappointing to see that wasn't what it was.


----------



## Xishem (Jun 17, 2011)

Congratulations, Mike! That's awesome!  You've earned it.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 17, 2011)

Wow. 2/2 multi in 4:44.38 [3:00 memo]. Done for the weekly competition - I didn't want to do two big multis in the same week, so I kept it small. I had no idea I could do 2 cubes that fast. Amazingly, I didn't even try to go fast - it felt kind of slow.


----------



## MrMoney (Jun 17, 2011)

Bravo Mike; with both accomplishments!


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 17, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Wow. 2/2 multi in 4:44.38 [3:00 memo].


 
Congrats, Mike! Nice time!


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 17, 2011)

> Wow. 2/2 multi in 4:44.38 [3:00 memo]. Done for the weekly competition - I didn't want to do two big multis in the same week, so I kept it small. I had no idea I could do 2 cubes that fast. Amazingly, I didn't even try to go fast - it felt kind of slow.


Very good Mike. You inspired me to do 2 cubes blind and I got this: 2/2 in 2:23.27(memo was about 55 seconds).


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 17, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> Very good Mike. You inspired me to do 2 cubes blind and I got this: 2/2 in 2:23.27(memo was about 55 seconds).


 
Hah - I'm still better than double your time (barely)! As fast as you are, double your time is a great goal to shoot for!

But yeah, you're totally amazing - I'm really impressed by all your BLD results. It's really astounding how quickly you came from nowhere and joined the ranks of Ville and Aron as one of the top all-around BLD solvers in the world.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 17, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> It's really astounding how quickly you came from nowhere and joined the ranks of Ville and Aron as one of the top all-around BLD solvers in the world.


 
:tu I completely agree. Bill's a beast!


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 18, 2011)

> Hah - I'm still better than double your time (barely)! As fast as you are, double your time is a great goal to shoot for!
> 
> But yeah, you're totally amazing - I'm really impressed by all your BLD results. It's really astounding how quickly you came from nowhere and joined the ranks of Ville and Aron as one of the top all-around BLD solvers in the world.





> I completely agree. Bill's a beast!


Thanks guys. It means a lot coming from you guys.

My accomplishment is: 4x4 Blindfolded: 3:28.00.
Memo was about 1:08-1:09.
I am excited about Canadian Open(watch out Chris).


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow.. Cuboy, you just improve so quickly, 3:28 now! You're becoming insane =P.
I really need to learn bld some day... =S. I like checking up on this .

Progress, learnt T, J and Y perms =P.


----------



## aronpm (Jun 19, 2011)

4bld: 2:58.49
about time 

memo was like 1:09, 41 first pass


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 19, 2011)

> 4bld: 2:58.49
> about time
> 
> memo was like 1:09, 41 first pass


Congrats Aron. Are you the second member of the sub-3 club?


----------



## aronpm (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks, and yeah, I think so


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jun 19, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> 42.69 3x3 Blindfolded on video.
> 12-13 memo.
> Yeah... I'm slow.



slow???...you're pro...


----------



## lucarubik (Jun 19, 2011)

so you finally beat me cuboy...
well im still the best officialy 
BTW you have to do something with your exec...
how do you memorize?


----------



## toastman (Jun 19, 2011)

aronpm said:


> 4bld: 2:58.49
> about time
> 
> memo was like 1:09, 41 first pass


 
Congratulations Aron. Using 28 seconds to re-check your memo and still getting sub-3, you've earned yourself a "wat": *ahem*

WAT!


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 19, 2011)

4x4 Blindfolded: 3:19.58
I am now using comms for edges when one or both of my next two targets are in the l/r slice(M slice for 3x3).


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 19, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> Congrats Aron. Are you the second member of the sub-3 club?


 


aronpm said:


> Thanks, and yeah, I think so


 
Congrats, Aron. Good timing - it looks like cuboy63 will be there sometime this week, at the current rate.

(I intend to be there someday too, although it will probably be several years from now, and by then, it won't be considered very good. )


----------



## Micael (Jun 20, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> 4x4 Blindfolded: 3:19.58
> I am now using comms for edges when one or both of my next two targets are in the l/r slice(M slice for 3x3).


 
So you use r2 for edges? Awesome time by the way!:tu


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 20, 2011)

> So you use r2 for edges? Awesome time by the way!


Thanks, and yes I do. Hopefully I'll get sub-3 soon.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 20, 2011)

Lame accomplishment but it took a good deal of work doing.

Made 6 more roman rooms, for a total of 18 (soon to be 19 perhaps, if Cool Frog would send me what his room looks like )

Also, resolving myself to start practicing 18 cubes in my multi attempts, and work to sub hour from there.

I have a feeling that on Saturday, when I do the attempt, I'll feel ill for a day or two. I feel somewhat sick/dizzy after doing 11 cubes.


----------



## blah (Jun 20, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Made 6 more roman rooms


I made up 68 locations for 17 cubes on Friday night without the full functional capacity of my mind (for the sake of this forum let's just say I was under some kind of influence). Need some pointers?


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations Blah on gettting the MBLD World Record!


----------



## x-colo-x (Jun 20, 2011)

39.05 L2 U' R2 F2 D2 R2 L2 D' F2 D R2 F' D' B' L' D' U R F R2 U2 L2


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 20, 2011)

Very good Chester!


----------



## aronpm (Jun 20, 2011)

28.94, 32.07, (DNF(32.67)), 32.90, (28.93) => 31.30

:O 

33.21 mo9/11
28.94, 32.07, (DNF(32.67)), 32.90, (28.93), 33.86, DNF(25.41), 38.67, 33.02, 37.37, 33.14

:O :O

(ps: I don't average this, more like 36-37)


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 20, 2011)

blah said:


> I made up 68 locations for 17 cubes on Friday night without the full functional capacity of my mind (for the sake of this forum let's just say I was under some kind of influence). Need some pointers?


 
Well I did yesterday, but not today .

The main issue was thinking of rooms I could use. And then making sure it had enough locations I could use. I don't use Journey. I really should though. I would have a lot of stuff to go off of due to video games and my travels .


----------



## toastman (Jun 20, 2011)

3BLD solve whilst being blasted with Nyan Cat in 08:34.73

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjKX9GjW8D0

I NEVER WANT TO DO THIS AGAIN. IN FACT, I DON'T EVEN WANT TO TALK ABOUT IT. IT HURTS.

Technically though, this is a UWR.


----------



## riffz (Jun 20, 2011)

toastman said:


> 3BLD solve whilst being blasted with Nyan Cat in 08:34.73
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjKX9GjW8D0
> 
> ...


 
I'm pretty sure Bill had already done better than this when he asked.


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 20, 2011)

> I'm pretty sure Bill had already done better than this when he asked.


Yeah, I got like 55-1:00, but Aron destroyed that.
My accomplishment is: 5BLD: 8:20.66(What's your PB Aron?).


----------



## aronpm (Jun 20, 2011)

8:06

Haven't tried it in ages.


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 20, 2011)

Very good Bill! :tu
Did you take note of the memo time?

Say, have you done much Multi BLD? If you put your big cube memo skills into 3x3s, you will indeed get some nice results.


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 20, 2011)

Damn. You just have to be better than me.
I guess I'm the third member of the sub 8:30 club(What's your 5BLD PB Zane)?


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 20, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> Damn. You just have to be better than me.
> I guess I'm the third member of the sub 8:30 club(What's your 5BLD PB Zane)?


9:26. The DNFs that I get now are usually sub-10, but it's no good getting fast DNFs.


----------



## porkynator (Jun 20, 2011)

After 8 months of blindcubing, today I got my first sub-1: 55.08 (non lucky)
R2 U2 B2 R' L2 D' U' F' D R B' D2 U R2 F' B R2 B' F U' D' L F2 D2 L' 

memo was very easy for me:
edges: KIM J TAYP L DVD
corners: KIAZ (and A perm on the D face)

I'm really happy


----------



## blah (Jun 20, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> I don't use Journey.


I don't use journey either. I use whatever. There's no name for my method, but it's certainly related to journey/rooms.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 20, 2011)

blah said:


> I don't use journey either. I use whatever. There's no name for my method, but it's certainly related to journey/rooms.


 
I just make random rooms, remember the order via a "route"..ish. Sorta. I just know the order of my rooms. And I just go in the room and go (counter)clockwise in the room and when I'm done, it's the next room.

I wouldn't mind tips though, it's s illy of me not to take good advice when it's available .


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 20, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Congratulations Blah on gettting the MBLD World Record!


 
Yes Chester, congratulations! :tu


----------



## Micael (Jun 20, 2011)

blah said:


> I don't use journey either. I use whatever. There's no name for my method, but it's certainly related to journey/rooms.



My opinion is that journey and room are actually the same method. May be it would be more accurate to call it the "path" method. It is really to have a path linking locations. Whatever the path is within a room or outside or a journey, when memorizing/recalling it all comes down to going through the location of the path. To use solely either room or journey is unnecessarily restricted, I think.

---
edit: What I meant is that I agree with Chester. And he proved it works


----------



## tim (Jun 20, 2011)

Awesome job, Chester! That you've made up some locations right before the attempt makes it super cool. I can't even beat that coolness with 24/24. I should probably just give up. 



Micael said:


> My opinion is that journey and room are actually the same method. May be it would be more accurate to call it the "path" method. It is really to have a path linking locations. Whatever the path is within a room or outside or a journey, when memorizing/recalling it all comes down to going through the location of the path. To use solely either room or journey is unnecessarily restricted, I think.


 
+1.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 20, 2011)

Besides how the information is structured, I agree they are basically the same. Journey has it over a path, Roman ROoms, just within a centralized area


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 21, 2011)

Finally got a sub-40, the scramble is a little lol though. 

34.05 B U F R' B2 L B D2 R2 U2 D2 F B R' U R F2 D' L2 D' F B L2 F' B2

No new cycles:
5 edges permuted, one flipped.
1 corner solved.


----------



## porkynator (Jun 21, 2011)

Another sub1: 55.93! A bit lucky...
R' F' B' U D R D' R F2 R2 D' B2 L2 F R' L F2 L' U R' L B U2 R2 F2 



Zane_C said:


> Finally got a sub-40, the scramble is a little lol though.
> 
> 34.05 B U F R' B2 L B D2 R2 U2 D2 F B R' U R F2 D' L2 D' F B L2 F' B2
> 
> ...



And 55.53 here


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 21, 2011)

5BLD in 9:16.03, pb.


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 21, 2011)

> 5BLD in 9:16.03, pb.



Good job Zane. When do you have 5BLD in a comp again?


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 21, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> Good job Zane. When do you have 5BLD in a comp again?


Thanks, probably at Australian Nationals in September. Yourself?


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 21, 2011)

> Thanks, probably at Australian Nationals in September. Yourself?


Canadian Open in August(also has 3BLD and 4BLD).


----------



## tim (Jun 21, 2011)

12:12 5x5 bld (5:40 memo)

I hate you, Zane!


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 21, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Finally got a sub-40, the scramble is a little lol though.
> 
> 34.05 B U F R' B2 L B D2 R2 U2 D2 F B R' U R F2 D' L2 D' F B L2 F' B2
> 
> ...


 
ugh..30.17. Would've been my first ever sub-30 solve if I didn't doubt the last 2 letters for a few seconds there. Of course, I wouldn't count it as any PB but I've always wondered what it's like to see the cube solve and the time sub-30 =p


----------



## Jakube (Jun 21, 2011)

Just did a new Multi PB: 11/11 in 49:17.24 (Memo: 33:25.07)

The last 15 big Multi-Blds were all off by one or two cubes. This is the first time since weeks, that I manage to solve all cubes off the attempt. 
It bet my old record in the number of cubes and in time (10/10 in 52:08.47). 
But I think the old record was a little bit more impressive, because I´ve done it with PAO for edges and tipping the colors for corners (on all 10 cubes). 

This time memo was a bit funny. I memorized 8 of the cubes with Journey/Roman Rooms, but with many visual parts (edges 1-8 on cube 4, all corners on cube 9 and 10, ...). 2 cubes with PAO and Tipping, 1 cube visual.


----------



## cedric (Jun 21, 2011)

Jakube said:


> Just did a new Multi PB: 11/11 in 49:17.24 (Memo: 33:25.07)
> 
> The last 15 big Multi-Blds were all off by one or two cubes. This is the first time since weeks, that I manage to solve all cubes off the attempt.
> It bet my old record in the number of cubes and in time (10/10 in 52:08.47).
> ...


 Congratulations! Nice times, did you use M2?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 21, 2011)

Ugh that beats my 11 cubes time Jakube . Apparently doing larger number of cubes pays off. That's nice to know. Congratulations though!


----------



## Jakube (Jun 21, 2011)

cedric said:


> Congratulations! Nice times, did you use M2?


 
Yes, and Old Pochman for corners.



RyanReese09 said:


> Ugh that beats my 11 cubes time Jakube . Apparently doing larger number of cubes pays off. That's nice to know. Congratulations though!



Thanks! Your times would be also much more better with a bit of practice. I remember when you reached 12/12 in only a few weeks. 
I´m doing two attempts with each 15 cubes a week (Race to 15/15) and one with 11 (Weekly Challenge). That really pushed my times down.


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Jun 21, 2011)

3x3 BLD: 4:23.69

It's my new PB by a minute.


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 21, 2011)

3:14.02 4x4 Blindfolded.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 21, 2011)

Jakube said:


> I´m doing two attempts with each 15 cubes a week (Race to 15/15) and one with 11 (Weekly Challenge). That really pushed my times down.


 
Yeah I've been noticing you dropping. I'm going to start 18 on Saturday (waiting for 2 cubes to come in ).

I'll hopefully be pushing myself to 2 attempts a week. Depends on if it'll interfere with my running training. Been working on making rooms this past week in preparation. Race to sub1hour 15 cubes?


----------



## Jakube (Jun 21, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Race to sub1hour 15 cubes?



Sure I´m in, although I´m not having much time in the next 2-3 weeks.
Holidays with friends in greece. And a week after that I´ll drive to my first competition (Czech Open 2011).


----------



## Tomas1988 (Jun 21, 2011)

4x4x4 BLD 7:09.60 R' B' D2 u2 U' r' u2 f2 D' u2 U2 B' f' F2 D f' r2 F L2 R' U' r R' D B' f2 F D' f' D2 u2 f2 F L' B F2 D' R D' U



Spoiler


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 21, 2011)

> 4x4x4 BLD 7:09.60 R' B' D2 u2 U' r' u2 f2 D' u2 U2 B' f' F2 D f' r2 F L2 R' U' r R' D B' f2 F D' f' D2 u2 f2 F L' B F2 D' R D' U


PB? Was it an easy scramble?


----------



## Tomas1988 (Jun 21, 2011)

Yes, it's my pb (i have a few sub 7, all were DNF), it was a normal scramble...


----------



## porkynator (Jun 22, 2011)

Daily 3bld sub-1: 56.96
D U' L2 R B2 F R' F' L2 D2 R' U2 D' F2 D B2 F' R2 B2 R D R' B' F' U2

EDIT: mean 25/45 1:20.84
PB avg5: 1:14.05


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 22, 2011)

3/3 in 3:31.57 

Not sure what the memo was, I know the first 2 cubes were memorised and rehearsed in 1:15.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 22, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> 3/3 in 3:31.57
> 
> Not sure what the memo was, I know the first 2 cubes were memorised and rehearsed in 1:15.



O_O Amazing :tu


----------



## Jakube (Jun 22, 2011)

Jakube said:


> Just did a new Multi PB: 11/11 in 49:17.24 (Memo: 33:25.07)



And another one: *12/12 in 51:34.41 (35:30.22)*
It wonderful to see, when there´re finally new PBs. Before I managed the 11/11 yesterday, the old record of 10/10 standed for over 2 months. 



Zane_C said:


> 3/3 in 3:31.57
> 
> Not sure what the memo was, I know the first 2 cubes were memorised and rehearsed in 1:15.[/QUOTE
> Very impressive. Finally Aron gets a competitor.
> ...


----------



## Sebastien (Jun 22, 2011)

Jakube said:


> Very impressive. Finally Aron *gets* a competitor.



fixed.  Typical and funy mistake of German speakers.

Congrats to your PB btw!


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks guys. 

@Jakube, congratulations on those awesome multi scores! I think 15/15 sub-1 hour is just around the corner.


----------



## Julian (Jun 23, 2011)

1:41.37, 2:27.40, 2:03.99, 1:45.53, DNF = 2:05.64
M2/OP

So my M2 times have already started to pass my OP times, even though memo is significantly slower.

Also, I've started putting together a LPL, in preparation for big cubes and multi.


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 23, 2011)

4BLD: 

4:41.70, 4:50.48, 4:42.49 = 4:44.89 mean of 3.


----------



## AJ Blair (Jun 23, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> 4BLD:
> 
> 4:41.70, 4:50.48, 4:42.49 = 4:44.89 mean of 3.


 
Wow! Very consistent, that's epic!


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 23, 2011)

3:54.56 Nyan Cat 4BLD

Is this UWR?


----------



## Julian (Jun 23, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> 3:54.56 Nyan Cat 4BLD
> 
> Is this UWR?


Argh, Bill! I saw you posted here and I got all excited


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 23, 2011)

> Argh, Bill! I saw you posted here and I got all excited


Did I disappoint you?


----------



## Julian (Jun 23, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> Did I disappoint you?


Just joking. When I saw you'd posted, I was wondering what new accomplishment you had.


----------



## fastcubesolver (Jun 24, 2011)

On a car ride today, I got a 2:19.56 3x3 BLD solve today, which was really good for me. It would be a new best, but I'm not going to count it because it was a hand scramble, with three edges solved, ten edges oriented, and a corner solved. If anyone was wondering, I use visual, occasional numbering on harder/more confusing scrambles.


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 24, 2011)

First ever 3x3 BLD average of 12! 

(37.80), 48.55, 54.48, 46.31, 1:02.46, 48.30, 57.99, 54.66, 1:00.57, 58.02, (DNF), 55.88 = 54.72 

The DNF on the 11th cube made it rather exciting, my fingers slipped on a corner commutator so I gave up not far into the solve.

The first 5 solves are 49.78 avg5.
37.80 L B' R2 F2 B L' U R F' R2 U2 L2 F' B2 U R' D2 L U R' F2 L2 D' B D


----------



## MrMoney (Jun 24, 2011)

MBLD 7/7 in 28:22

Good enough. Want 8 cubes sub 30 ASAP. I have changed up how I memo and I think It will work out well


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 24, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> First ever 3x3 BLD average of 12!
> 
> (37.80), 48.55, 54.48, 46.31, 1:02.46, 48.30, 57.99, 54.66, 1:00.57, 58.02, (DNF), 55.88 = 54.72
> 
> The DNF on the 11th cube made it rather exciting, my fingers slipped on a corner commutator so I gave up not far into the solve.


 
Congrats Zane! That's awesome!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 26, 2011)

I've decided that Tim Habermaas is correct: odd numbers of cubes must be evil.

For the weekly competition this week: 12/12 = 12 points, 51:32.44 [36:00].

It was just so comfortable and easy; I really felt I had a good chance at 12/12 the whole time.

The wild thing is that I had just tried last week's solve two days ago, and I used the same rooms for both solves, so I hadn't had much rest between solves. Perhaps the extra practice helps more than the resting of rooms? I really don't know, though - there are too many variables here for me to tell what this means. All I know is that this was one of the easiest attempts I've had in a long time.

Despite Tim's guidance, I'll probably try 13 next week.


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 26, 2011)

Very good Mike! 

Non lucky 3BLD pb: 40.03. The second scramble of weekly comp 26. 



Spoiler



U R' U B L2 U R F' L' D U' L' F2 D F2 L' F2 U'
10 edge targets and 8 corner targets.


----------



## TMOY (Jun 26, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> I've decided that Tim Habermaas is correct: odd numbers of cubes must be evil.


Then both of you should stop single BLD 

Seriously, congrats !


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 26, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> I've decided that Tim Habermaas is correct: odd numbers of cubes must be evil.
> 
> For the weekly competition this week: 12/12 = 12 points, 51:32.44 [36:00].
> 
> It was just so comfortable and easy; I really felt I had a good chance at 12/12 the whole time.



Nice one Mike! 



Zane_C said:


> Non lucky 3BLD pb: 40.03. The second scramble of weekly comp 26.


 
Go Zane! :tu


----------



## aronpm (Jun 26, 2011)

(27.63), (DNF(33.81)), _29.43_, _38.29_, _34.23_ => *33.98*

Trying to do simulate some comp conditions: uncomfortable, kinda annoying noises (mainly talking), a bit tired, pumping myself up and pretending everything is on the line, etc

Unfortunately I have to use a keyboard because I broke my stackmat.

EDIT:

_36.17, 32.06, 33.62_, (DNF(46.37)), (27.25) => *33.95*
heh
EDIT2:
_32.06, 33.62_, (DNF(46.37)), 27.25,_ 33.13_ => *32.94*
lol
EDIT3:
_36.17, 32.06, 33.62_, (DNF(46.37)),_ 27.25, 33.13, 37.01, 35.43, 31.99_, (26.59), _36.96, 42.81_ => *34.64*
yay


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 26, 2011)

(38.11), (DNF), 51.72, 47.36, 47.06 = 48.71 

38.11 is my second sub-40.

The DNF was off by two flipped edges and one twisted corner(wtf).


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 26, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> (38.11), (DNF), 51.72, 47.36, 47.06 = 48.71
> 
> 38.11 is my second sub-40.
> 
> The DNF was off by two flipped edges and one twisted corner(wtf).


 
Very good, I can see you surpassing me in 3BLD.



Spoiler



Stay away from multi!


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 26, 2011)

> Very good, I can see you surpassing me in 3BLD.



Don't worry, I'm terrible at multi.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 26, 2011)

wai aron so faz


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 26, 2011)

aronpm said:


> (27.63), (DNF(33.81)), _29.43_, _38.29_, _34.23_ => *33.98*
> 
> Trying to do simulate some comp conditions: uncomfortable, kinda annoying noises (mainly talking), a bit tired, pumping myself up and pretending everything is on the line, etc
> 
> ...


 
Woah, I didn't see all those EDITs before, that's incredible. :tu


----------



## MrMoney (Jun 26, 2011)

Wow I can see this forum has outgrown me... :-/

Tried some MBLD after Vårgårda Open (lal) and I have done some changes in my memo. I am trying out some small MBLD´s to work up my speed.

Yesterday
8/8 = 31:13

Today
6/6 = 19:12

I want 6/6 sub 15 soon. I hope I can do it!


----------



## Carson (Jun 27, 2011)

PB 3x3 BLD: 5:26.xx. Straight up old Pochman. 

I hadn't practiced BLD in at least a year until this past week. I would like to be able to compete at nationals this year, but with the 6:00 cutoff time, I will be dropping the event unless I am getting sub 6 times consistently by then. Very doable, but then again... I am a memory n00b.


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Jun 28, 2011)

3x3 BLD: 3:34.94

It's my new PB, and I'm starting to like BLD.


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 28, 2011)

3:02.66 4x4 Blindfolded(1:00 memo).

Had to undo like 3 wings. So it should have been sub-3.

FML


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 28, 2011)

Carson said:


> PB 3x3 BLD: 5:26.xx. Straight up old Pochman.
> 
> I hadn't practiced BLD in at least a year until this past week. I would like to be able to compete at nationals this year, but with the 6:00 cutoff time, I will be dropping the event unless I am getting sub 6 times consistently by then. Very doable, but then again... I am a memory n00b.



Nice Carson! Good luck with Nationals! Keep practicing, I think you'll find that your consistency and speed improve quite a lot at first, even with only a moderate amount of practice!



Ernie Pulchny said:


> 3x3 BLD: 3:34.94
> 
> It's my new PB, and I'm starting to like BLD.



Yay! Another BLD cuber :tu Congrats on the new pb!



cuboy63 said:


> 3:02.66 4x4 Blindfolded(1:00 memo).
> 
> Had to undo like 3 wings. So it should have been sub-3.
> 
> FML


 
Nice Bill! That's a sign that sub-3 is coming soon! Forget NAR lol, shoot for WR! :tu


----------



## Carson (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks Chris! Memo is my biggest issue right now, so I have started just practicing memo and not following through with the actual solve. This is helping me a lot!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd go through with the actual solve, at least make sure you did the memo correctly, even if you aren't going for a specific time. You're missing out on the truely great benefit of BLD!


----------



## Carson (Jun 28, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> I'd go through with the actual solve, at least make sure you did the memo correctly, even if you aren't going for a specific time. You're missing out on the truely great benefit of BLD!



I'm more worried about accuracy right now. It takes me long enough to memo that I have forgotten the first part of the solve by the time I get to the end. I am trying to speed up my memo before I worry about too much else.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 28, 2011)

I still stand by what I say Carson. You will get faster at execution (you say it's fine, but trust me, there is always room for improvement in execution, such as reducing delays), and you also get the benefit of seeing it solved (motivation)

In all honesy, only memoing would be extremely boring, and would be less inefficient practice.


----------



## Carson (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm not saying that my execution is great, or even ok... in fact, it is pretty bad. My issue there is that I spend half of my execution time trying to remember the memo, which falls back to my poor memo skills. It's not that I don't ever finish a solve, but mostly it's just memo practice for me. It's kind of like regular speedsolving... if your f2l sucks, you don't just do solve after solve, you practice f2l.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 28, 2011)

If you memo and then go to execute and you find you can't remember it, it's also great practice to force yourself to remember. Like, I find that as soon as I remember the beginning of memo, I remember the rest (probably due to my memory method) so I always try and do a tap on the sticker that I start with, and that gives me the first letter, which then will make me remember.

In your speedsolving example, sure you can do F2L practice solely, but your LL times aren't perfect either, so might as well drill them too, especially consdiering it doesn't really take that much longer .


----------



## TMOY (Jun 28, 2011)

New 3BLD PB for me: 1:01.69


----------



## blakedacuber (Jun 28, 2011)

i cant wait to post my first achievement on this page hopefuy in the next 2 or 3 days


----------



## aronpm (Jun 28, 2011)

23.00 L B2 U' R' U' B' F2 L B2 U2 F2 L2 R2 D2 R' D' B2 F U B2 F2 D' U F L 

Corners:
U R' D R U' R' D' R
x D2 L' U L D2 L' U' L
x2 R' U L' U' R U L U' x
24 moves

Edges:
z U L' U' M' U L U' M z'
U2 M' U L2 U' M U L2 U
U' R2 U M' U' R2 U M
M2 U R' U' M' U R U' M'
L U M' U2 M U L' 
41 moves

65 moves total

2 pieces solved: nl?


----------



## gbcuber (Jun 28, 2011)

aronpm said:


> 23.00 L B2 U' R' U' B' F2 L B2 U2 F2 L2 R2 D2 R' D' B2 F U B2 F2 D' U F L
> 
> Corners:
> U R' D R U' R' D' R (8/8)
> ...



WTF!?!?!?!?

I don't know if it's just me, but the solution isn't working, edges to be exact


----------



## Shortey (Jun 28, 2011)

gbcuber said:


> WTF!?!?!?!?
> 
> I don't know if it's just me, but the solution isn't working, edges to be exact


 
Ya...


----------



## aronpm (Jun 28, 2011)

My bad, fixed


----------



## porkynator (Jun 29, 2011)

New pb: 50.53

L2 F' R L' D' U2 B' R' B' L2 R D2 B' F R2 F' B' U' F L R F2 B2 D' F

3 edges and a corner skip


----------



## lucarubik (Jun 29, 2011)

avg of 5 55.60
56.46, 59.82, DNF(51.96), 50.53, 42.20


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 29, 2011)

16/18 in 1:36.22.99 (1:07.22)

One had two twisted corners, other was scrambled.

Could have been faster, many distractions...


Spoiler


----------



## EricReese (Jun 29, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> 16/18 in 1:36.22.99 (1:07.22)
> 
> One had two twisted corners, other was scrambled.
> 
> Could have been faster, many distractions...


 
No Ryan one of your cubes was off by a Jperm, seems you forgot that. It was the 5th cube IIRC.. Result was 15/18


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 30, 2011)

EricReese said:


> No Ryan one of your cubes was off by a Jperm, seems you forgot that. It was the 5th cube IIRC.. Result was 15/18


 
Not what you said on FB. If Ryan agrees to this, I'll know it was 15, but if not, I trust Ryan over you.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 30, 2011)

I think he was joking Tim.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 30, 2011)

aronpm said:


> 23.00 L B2 U' R' U' B' F2 L B2 U2 F2 L2 R2 D2 R' D' B2 F U B2 F2 D' U F L


 
Congrats Aron!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 30, 2011)

This is a huge day in cubing for me. I finally finished going over all 378 corner cases in anki and learning them. Starting tomorrow I'm going to review all of them (just a quick one to make sure I remember them)...but I start using corner comms as of tomorrow     .

I hope I can get fast by Nationals.


----------



## EricReese (Jun 30, 2011)

What are you talking about Tim? On Ryans image of the cubes I said nothing, but on Ryans status I said the same thing, approximately 6+ hours ago. Lerntoknowwhatyourtalkingabout.jpg

I said that "vouching" comment because after (edit: Park Ridge Open, not River Hill, oops) a lot of people were saying Ryan might have been lying about doing so well in multi so I was there to say I can vouch that he can do multi at that level

<_< and no Ryan I'm not joking, you know I am right, I don't care if it was only a J perm, you DNF'd that cube.


----------



## EricReese (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## aronpm (Jun 30, 2011)

(26.32), _39.00, 38.45, 31.35, 34.20, DNF(37.64), 32.65, 27.60, 37.39, 27.35, DNF(32.29),_ (DNF(33.29)) => *32.70* mo9/12
(DNF(37.64)), _32.65, 27.60, 37.39_, (27.35) => *32.55* avg5

Let's try to write a reconstruction without mistakes:
(26.32) U L B2 L' B F' L' D2 R2 F2 U D' L R U' B' R2 U' R F U D F' U2 F2 
// Corners
y x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x' y' // (9/9)
L U' L' D2 L U L' D2 // (8/17)
R2 D R U2 R' D' R U2 R // (9/26)
U2 L' U' R2 U L U' R2 U' // (9/35)

// Edges
R U' M2 U R2 U' M2 U R // (9/9)
U2 M' U2 M // (4/13)
U M' U L U' M U L' U2 // (9/22)
R2 u M u2 M u R2 // (7/29)
L' U' M' U L U' M U // (8/37)

// 72 moves


----------



## riffz (Jun 30, 2011)

aronpm said:


> R U' M2 U R2 U' M2 U R // (9/9)


 
I hate executing these ones for some reason. I should time it against x' [R2, U' M U] x

Oh and congrats


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 30, 2011)

First non-lucky (but easy) sub-40.

38.88 F2 L' U' B' L R2 U2 D B U' L' F' B D2 L2 F2 U2 B R F' R L2 U' R' U'


----------



## Selkie (Jul 2, 2011)

Been really concentrating on trying to break my jinx event. Though a handful of successes in last few months was making silly memo and execution mistakes.

PB was over 5mins then ..

4:00.61. Pretty easy memo 2 edge cycles and 2 corner ones, no flips. Biggest achievement was it was first auditory corner memo and 1st attempt at corners first.

I need to move to M2 for edges. My execution is way too slow.


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 2, 2011)

Yay, finally unofficially sup'd the multi WR. 

19/20 in 49:38.83[31:58] = 18 points

On the 19th cube I memorised a corner sticker as 'M' when it should've been 'N'. This resulted in a DNF off by 3 corners.

Scrambles were from weekly comp 26.


----------



## aronpm (Jul 2, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Yay, finally unofficially sup'd the multi WR.
> 
> 19/20 in 49:38.83[31:58] = 18 points
> 
> ...


 Nice


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 2, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Yay, finally unofficially sup'd the multi WR.
> 
> 19/20 in 49:38.83[31:58] = 18 points
> 
> ...


 
That is an amazing result, how fast could you do 17? O_O


----------



## aronpm (Jul 2, 2011)

1. 24.00 F' B' R2 D' R' U2 F L' D' R2 B' D2 F D L2 U R' D2 L2 F' U2 F' U2 L F 

// Corners
U2 R D R' U2 R D' R' // 8/8
x L' U2 L D2 L' U2 L D2 // 8/16
x2 U' R' D2 R U R' D2 R x // 8/24

// Edges
L U' M' U L2 U' M U L // 8/8
U' L2 U M2 U' L2 U M2 // 8/16
y' M U R2 U' M' U R2 U' y // 8/24
R U' M' U2 M U' R' // 7/31
u M' u2 M' u // 5/36

// 60 moves; better than a lot of my CFOP solves 

I did this while listening to cubing noises (distraction training?)

(There was also a DNF 21.76 off by 3 corners; I scrambled wrong but they were still very similar)


----------



## blakedacuber (Jul 2, 2011)

aronpm said:


> 1. 24.00 F' B' R2 D' R' U2 F L' D' R2 B' D2 F D L2 U R' D2 L2 F' U2 F' U2 L F
> 
> // Corners
> U2 R D R' U2 R D' R' // 8/8
> ...


 
how did you get cubing noises?


----------



## aronpm (Jul 2, 2011)

blakedacuber said:


> how did you get cubing noises?


 
I just recorded 10 minutes audio each of 3x3, 4x4, 2x2, 3x3 OH (different cube) and put them together into an MP3. I won't release it because there are people talking in some parts.


----------



## blakedacuber (Jul 2, 2011)

ok which software product did you use to put them overlapping?


----------



## aronpm (Jul 2, 2011)

Audacity


----------



## blakedacuber (Jul 2, 2011)

thanks


----------



## lucarubik (Jul 2, 2011)

38.56 B R2 B R D' U2 F2 L' D U B2 L2 U' D2 F' D2 R2 F2 L F2 D2 R2 B F L2 
my buffer is UB so :s i dont know 8 cycles is easy, with a pasive unoriented piece (and the buffer)


----------



## qqwref (Jul 2, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Yay, finally unofficially sup'd the multi WR.
> 
> 19/20 in *49:38.83*[31:58] = 18 points


sick as hell wtf o_0


----------



## cuboy63 (Jul 3, 2011)

1:08.66+2 2-3 BLD Relay.

Edit: 55.94+2 2-3 BLD Relay.


----------



## Julian (Jul 3, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> 1:08.66+2
> 55.94+2


AUF on the 2x2?


----------



## cuboy63 (Jul 3, 2011)

> AUF on the 2x2?



Yep. That's correct.


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone. 


Tim Major said:


> That is an amazing result, how fast could you do 17? O_O


Not sure, I might try it tomorrow. I don't think my time spent per cube would drop much from 20 to 17.


cuboy63 said:


> 1:08.66+2 2-3 BLD Relay.
> 
> Edit: 55.94+2 2-3 BLD Relay.


Ooo that sounds like fun.


----------



## cuboy63 (Jul 3, 2011)

> Ooo that sounds like fun.



It is. But it is important to be good at 1-looking 2x2(like Cameron).


----------



## aronpm (Jul 3, 2011)

5/5 in 6:02.09 [3:00.04 memo]
The first 4 cubes didn't have parity, and there was only one twisted piece which was a corner on the 4th cube.


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 3, 2011)

aronpm said:


> 5/5 in 6:02.09 [3:00.04 memo]
> The first 4 cubes didn't have parity, and there was only one twisted piece which was a corner on the 4th cube.


That's awesome! :tu

3BLD NL (but easy) pb of 37.xx earlier today, for some reason I didn't take note of the scramble or the exact time.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jul 3, 2011)

aronpm said:


> 1. 24.00 F' B' R2 D' R' U2 F L' D' R2 B' D2 F D L2 U R' D2 L2 F' U2 F' U2 L F
> 
> // Corners
> U2 R D R' U2 R D' R' // 8/8
> ...



how fast is your CFOP? i saw your times on your WCA profile, and the latest on was like sup-30 avg in the finals. but strangely, before that your avgs were much much better..


----------



## porkynator (Jul 3, 2011)

First sub-50: 45.94!
Anyway, very lucky scramble: F' L2 B' U L2 F2 L' B' L2 U2 B2 F R' U2 L D' B' F' L' R2 U2 F' L B U' 

2 edges skip, 3 flipped
1 corner skip, 2 twisted


----------



## lucarubik (Jul 3, 2011)

best avg 3/5 = 54.10
52.48	R B R' U B2 R2 F B2 D R D' F2 U2 F' R' U' L D B2 D F2 U2 R2 B R
58.33	R2 B2 R' U2 R2 D2 B D B R L2 U' D' B' D' U R2 D2 F D' B' D2 R B' F
41.85	R2 L' D' B R' D2 R' F D2 R2 B F2 U2 F' D2 B' L2 D2 B' R2 D2 R' D2 L2 D'
1:04.53	U2 D' R' D F2 U2 L' R2 B' D2 L2 U L' B' D L2 R' D2 B2 L2 D' F' U' F D2
51.50	L F' L2 D F2 D L' D L B' U F' D B2 L' D R F B2 U' F D' B' U2 R
arrg is hard for me to get a good average, im like 50-60 success
im not confortable with de memo method yet, but hopefully ill be ER in barcelona


----------



## MrMoney (Jul 3, 2011)

Like a BAWS!

555 BLD in 34:27! Memo finished at 18min and then 16min solving. I am happy about my memotime by solving is really slow due to the fact that I am shitscared of turning double inner layers instead of just one. Like a BAWS.


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 3, 2011)

MrMoney said:


> Like a BAWS!
> 
> 555 BLD in 34:27!


 
Congrats!!! :tu


----------



## chicken9290 (Jul 3, 2011)

my accomplishment: i did a pll time attack blindfolded


----------



## EricReese (Jul 3, 2011)

rubiksarlen said:


> how fast is your CFOP? i saw your times on your WCA profile, and the latest on was like sup-30 avg in the finals. but strangely, before that your avgs were much much better..


 
He was using BLD in the finals... <_<


----------



## porkynator (Jul 3, 2011)

Multi 2/2 in 3:39... pretty good, I think I can do better


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 3, 2011)

EricReese said:


> He was using BLD in the finals... <_<


 
Not exactly, he used his BLD method in the finals, but he did it eyes open, and kept messing up comms.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 4, 2011)

Ok so I finally went over cases I forgot and learned all them, did many many untimed corner solves and I can say with certainty I can solve any corner case with a commutator   .

Now I attempt to drop down and whip back into shape. PB single with M2/F3C. (That has such a nice ring to it)

F' R' F U' L2 B2 U' D' L2 D' B2 L2 R U F' U' L F2 D2 L2 F L2 D' B2 F -- 1:48.55. 

As soon as I iron out delays in execution...

I have now fully switched methods. After so much difficulty. Ah <3 <3.


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 4, 2011)

A bit of a failure as well, but I'll post it here.

39.08, (36.61), 56.43, 44.40, DNF(45.85) = 46.63 (not pb) 

On the DNF I twisted 3 corners the wrong way, so the 56.43 counted. 

36.61 is my nl pb, one edge + one corner solved and no new cycles. 
The failure is doing a U-perm on the wrong edges, and having to undo it and apply it to the correct pieces. So I lost a bit of time.

Scramble is from the BLD race:
L U' F R2 D' F R2 B D' U' B2 U B L F2 L' R2 F D' L' F' U2 R U' B2


----------



## pappas (Jul 4, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> A bit of a failure as well, but I'll post it here.
> 
> 39.08, (36.61), 56.43, 44.40, DNF(45.85) = 46.63 (not pb)
> 
> ...


 
Very fast Zane. Congrats. Got 1:31.94 with that scramble which I'm very happy with atm. Anyway my accomplishment is 20 bh algs learnt. Getting back into bld and switching to bh corners. Decided to learn most of it non-intuitively with algs and just use setup moves to lower the amount I have to learn.


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 4, 2011)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> Very fast Zane. Congrats. Got 1:31.94 with that scramble which I'm very happy with atm. Anyway my accomplishment is 20 bh algs learnt. Getting back into bld and switching to bh corners. Decided to learn most of it non-intuitively with algs and just use setup moves to lower the amount I have to learn.


Thanks. The BLD race is an excellent way to practice and Mats has added big cubes BLD to it. You tried scramble #15, so it's not like you can't participate. :tu


----------



## pappas (Jul 4, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Thanks. The BLD race is an excellent way to practice and Mats has added big cubes BLD to it. You tried scramble #15, so it's not like you can't participate. :tu


 
I dont rly like doing those races much, but thanks anyway.


----------



## TMOY (Jul 4, 2011)

New 3BLD PB for me: 1:00.86. Getting closer and closer to sub-1....


----------



## porkynator (Jul 4, 2011)

6/6 in 34:45 (27:08 memo)
It was my second attempt.
I've got my first competition on Saturday, how many cubes do you guys think I should try to solve for multi?


----------



## blakedacuber (Jul 4, 2011)

yeah why not.. i would if i could


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 4, 2011)

After two years of using: orient corners, permute corners, orient edges, permute edges. I finally decided to learn Old Pochmon/M2. And within one day got my first success 7:23.67


----------



## lucarubik (Jul 4, 2011)

porkynator said:


> 6/6 in 34:45 (27:08 memo)
> It was my second attempt.
> I've got my first competition on Saturday, how many cubes do you guys think I should try to solve for multi?


 
as much as you can solve in an hour


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 4, 2011)

I'd do 8. if it was my first.


----------



## porkynator (Jul 4, 2011)

I'll try 7 or 8 cubes at home this week... but maybe they're too many for a competition


----------



## lucarubik (Jul 4, 2011)

i made 6/8 in 59 in my first competition, ill try 8 in my next, but only cause im looking for NR, if in the first try i got the NR ill try 10 in my second


----------



## porkynator (Jul 4, 2011)

lucarubik said:


> i made 6/8 in 59 in my first competition, ill try 8 in my next, but only cause im looking for NR, if in the first try i got the NR ill try 10 in my second


I think I can try only once Saturday. It's a small competition (only one day), I don't think there are 2 rounds


----------



## theace (Jul 4, 2011)

New BLD PB! 1:47.97! First ever Sub 2 BLD! Woohoo~

Edge memo: 15 Sec
Corner memo: 35 Sec
Total memo: 50 Sec
Execution: 57 Sec

What do I work on? I use OP/M2. Edge memo is letters (Phonetics with sets of 4 or 6 + Pairs for odd sounds) and Corners are visual. Corners seem to take forever


----------



## porkynator (Jul 4, 2011)

theace said:


> New BLD PB! 1:47.97! First ever Sub 2 BLD! Woohoo~
> 
> Edge memo: 15 Sec
> Corner memo: 35 Sec
> ...


 
I think you should use letters for corners as well, they shouldn't take longer than edges.


----------



## lucarubik (Jul 4, 2011)

its hard to memo 20 letters in english, it s easier in spansih 
try to make words with letter pairs, im still better memoing edges with audio loop (sub 10 avg) but with practice i hope i can memo sub 15 avg the whole cube


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 5, 2011)

porkynator said:


> 6/6 in 34:45 (27:08 memo)
> It was my second attempt.
> I've got my first competition on Saturday, how many cubes do you guys think I should try to solve for multi?


Good. :tu 
Probably try 9 at the very most. You need to allow for the pressure of a competition, and usually with pressure comes slower memo, memo that doesn't stick, and multiple errors in both memo and execution.


lucarubik said:


> as much as you can solve in an hour


Definitely not.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 5, 2011)

1:27.44 3bld   .


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jul 5, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> 1:27.44 3bld   .


 
='(.

Can somebody here please slap some sense into me so I start actually practicing?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 5, 2011)

Fly down here and I'll give you the swiftest kick in the groin that this world has ever known.


----------



## blah (Jul 5, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Definitely not.


And why not?


----------



## Julian (Jul 5, 2011)

4BLD centers + corners success 
My first attempt, too.

Working on wings.

Memo:


Spoiler



Centers:
Mario is RoLling into a HAt.
Luigi is flying at MaCh NIne.
Peach is SurFing with ET.
Bowser is in EUrope, visting the QUeen.

Corners:
Ben GAve a QuarterBack (something).
Bill is sitting in the KrUsty Krab with a can of play-DoH.


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 5, 2011)

blah said:


> And why not?


From my own experience, and that of others, it can be quite easy to fail when you push yourself just a little too much. 
I do realise that people have achieved great results (including yourself :tu) by attempting a large amount of cubes in competition close to what they might try at home. 

Just keep in mind that this is his first comp. If he wants to attempt as many cubes as he thinks he possibly can in an hour, he can go right ahead.

EDIT: 35.80. L D2 F D' U2 F2 L2 D2 B R' U2 D' B' R F D2 F2 D F' R2 D F2 D2 R' U

EDIT 2: 44.65, 44.84, 46.27, (DNF), (40.95) = 45.25


----------



## MrMoney (Jul 5, 2011)

5BLD: 33:10, 31:51

Since I learned how to solve parity (Thanks Zane!) I haven´t made many errors in regard to memo (Used to do a mental U in parity-solves and memo like that).

Last 3 attempts have all been successes! Now I need to figure out how to become faster. Memo is around 16 solving 16.


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 5, 2011)

MrMoney said:


> 5BLD: 33:10, 31:51
> 
> Since I learned how to solve parity (Thanks Zane!) I haven´t made many errors in regard to memo (Used to do a mental U in parity-solves and memo like that).
> 
> Last 3 attempts have all been successes! Now I need to figure out how to become faster. Memo is around 16 solving 16.


Nice! 3 successes in a row is really good, it's been a while since I've done that (If ever).


----------



## porkynator (Jul 5, 2011)

Accomplishment or failure?
Multi 5/8 in 51:30 (39:05)
-2 twisted corners
-2 flipped edges
-memo error

Anyway it felt good... Maybe I'll try 7 cubes at the competition


----------



## MrMoney (Jul 5, 2011)

Maybe you don´t refresh 10 times like I do, Zane ^^

BTW guys, I want to try a 777 BLD soon. I am travelling through Greece this summer, will be there for a day. Do they sell V-cubes in regular toy-stores or is it exclusive to online sales?

Shipping to Norway costs your firstborn child.


----------



## Shortey (Jul 5, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> 1:27.44 3bld   .


 
I'm sorry, but how is that fast for you? You have a 1:07 on video.


----------



## riffz (Jul 5, 2011)

Shortey said:


> I'm sorry, but how is that fast for you? You have a 1:07 on video.


 
He just switched to using comms for corners. He's slower at the moment.


----------



## Shortey (Jul 5, 2011)

riffz said:


> He just switched to using comms for corners. He's slower at the moment.


 
Oh ok. Sorry


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 5, 2011)

Considering I'm like 1:45ish atm for comms, 1:27 is fast .


----------



## cubersmith (Jul 5, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> *7BLD!!!*
> 1:33:19 [44:14.55]
> First attempt at anything bigger than 5bld. Just decided it was time, now that UK Open is over. Of course I went super safe on memo and execution was really slow because I was having to think carefully about the comms I'd have to do on the weird centre pieces. I also popped a centre on my very last alg (parity for outer wings) but managed to finish the alg before crawling on the floor for a while until I found it!
> So happy - don't think I'll be doing it again though


 
Congrats, 5th person ever?


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 5, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> Congrats, 5th person ever?


Eh? Why are you congratulating me on something I did last year?!


----------



## jack3256 (Jul 5, 2011)

I got my first 3BLD success a couple weeks ago, it was 4:01.61 (minutes) using old Pochmann, I haven't tried since though


----------



## cuboy63 (Jul 5, 2011)

53.71 average of 5 with freestyle.

(39.06), 52.90, 54.52, (1:00.65), 53.72 = 53.71


----------



## Julian (Jul 6, 2011)

4BLD success! YES! First try!

D' F2 B U' u2 r2 f F u2 F' B r2 R D f L' u B2 L F' D2 U2 r2 L F2 f R2 F' f2 U' R B' R' D U2 L f L' D2 B

Time was 20:19.29, but I took it very carefully.


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 6, 2011)

Julian said:


> 4BLD success! YES! First try!
> 
> D' F2 B U' u2 r2 f F u2 F' B r2 R D f L' u B2 L F' D2 U2 r2 L F2 f R2 F' f2 U' R B' R' D U2 L f L' D2 B
> 
> Time was 20:19.29, but I took it very carefully.


 
Congrats! :tu


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 6, 2011)

34.31 U' R' L2 B' U2 R' L B U R' B' F2 L R F U F' R' D2 L2 D' L' D L' D


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 6, 2011)

Awesome Zane :tu


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 6, 2011)

I totally don't believe it. First time trying it.

*3x3x3 multiBLD* (for weekly competition): *14/14, 56:23.68* [38:13 memo].

I switched from two at a time back to four at a time, and really concentrated on getting good images at the locations. It works! 

I have no idea how to get to 17 cubes (or for that matter 20, like Zane has been doing), but it's nice to finally be in the ballpark.


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 6, 2011)

That great Mike! Perhaps you should join the race to 15/15 multi for sub-1 hour.


----------



## EricReese (Jul 6, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> I totally don't believe it. First time trying it.
> 
> *3x3x3 multiBLD* (for weekly competition): *14/14, 56:23.68* [38:13 memo].
> 
> ...


 
Nice Mike, looks like Ryaan will have to practice if he wants to win nats for sure  you have a better PB then him (14/14 compared to 15/18).

Wow, impressive


----------



## Julian (Jul 6, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> I totally don't believe it. First time trying it.
> 
> *3x3x3 multiBLD* (for weekly competition): *14/14, 56:23.68* [38:13 memo].
> 
> ...


Congrats, Mike!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 6, 2011)

O_O Mike...

If I end up going to Nats this will be interesting.


----------



## porkynator (Jul 6, 2011)

6/7 in 48:18 (37:00)
I checked the memo maybe 1000 times per cube just to be sure. 1 cube was off by D' and almost all the corners (I solve edges before corners in multiblind).
I'll try 7 cubes on Saturday, in my first competition. Not to overestimate myself, but I'm sure I can do it (yeah, I don't like to be modest).

EDIT: right after the multi, I got my pb avg5: 1:10.72


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 7, 2011)

3BLD pb and nl too. (pwn scramble )

33.57  L2 B2 R2 D F R B2 U2 B R' L F' L' B' U2 F R2 L2 D2 F R2 D2 F2 U D2


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 7, 2011)

Zane, you've improved so much recently. Great job :tu


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 7, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Zane, you've improved so much recently. Great job :tu


Thanks Tim, images for 3BLD have changed me. 

EDIT: 40.55, (DNF), 49.83, (38.31), 42.21 = 44.20


----------



## Micael (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow! Awesome result Mike.


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 7, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> I totally don't believe it. First time trying it.
> 
> *3x3x3 multiBLD* (for weekly competition): *14/14, 56:23.68* [38:13 memo].


 
Congrats Mike! :tu


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 7, 2011)

[18:49] <Piecez> WOOO
[18:49] <Piecez> 1:10.11
[18:49] <Piecez> i had to yperm 2 comms cuz i knew id take forever thinking of it
[18:49] <+PatrickJameson> how exactly did you "hack" the thingy?
[18:49] <Piecez> er, yperm 2 corners


----------



## MrMoney (Jul 8, 2011)

5BLD: 26:13

What is an "ok" time to solve the 5BLD?

9-12min pro
12-15min good
15-18-average

or how is it?


----------



## qqwref (Jul 8, 2011)

60+ minutes: maybe you should practice 4BLD more?
30-60 minutes: beginner
20-30 minutes: decent
15-20 minutes: good
10-15 minutes: pro
7?-9 minutes: wat o_0


----------



## lucarubik (Jul 8, 2011)

Average of 5: 45.44
1. 46.70 F2 L2 U2 R2 L2 U' F L F D' L2 D U2 B F' U2 R U2 R2 B2 F' R2 U D' B'
2. (42.94) L' B F2 D F' B2 R2 F2 R' L' U' D2 F U F L' F U' L R D' B F D F'
3. 45.39 L2 B' L D R2 F2 D' F2 R' D2 B U' D R' L D2 U2 F' B2 R L' U' R' D U2
4. (59.09) F2 U2 D R2 U' D2 F' B' D' L' B2 U B2 D F' D' F' B2 L R' U2 F' B' D' F2
5. 44.24 D' R' F2 R' B2 D R B U2 R' L F U F2 D R' F2 L' F2 B' R D' R2 U' B' 
got you zane


----------



## Micael (Jul 8, 2011)

lucarubik said:


> Average of 5: 45.44
> got you zane



No, still 1sec slower and you need to do multi to get him. Really, just joking, these times are awesome. That's like twice my speed.


----------



## lucarubik (Jul 8, 2011)

I know I meant Im getting him 
let me see his PB..
33.52 R2 B' L F' B2 D' L' B' D' F' D' B L2 B2 L R2 F L' F2 D' L' U2 R' L' U 
yes!!!! 0.05 
4 corner comms 5 edge comms, non lucky at all
solution
UBL ULF BRU L U2 L D L' U2 L D' L2 9
UFR BDL U2 R' D2 R U2 R' D2 R 17
BRD DFR L2 U R' U' L2 U R U' 25
FDR FRU R' B2 R F R' B2 R F' 33

UB LU LF L F' M2 F L' F' M2 F 41
UR RB U' L' E L U' L' E' L U2 50
FR FD U2 M' U' R U M U' R' U' 59
RD DB R F' U2 M U2 M' F R' 67
FU LB L B L' B' M' B L B' L' M 77


----------



## tx789 (Jul 9, 2011)

edges attemp 3x3 22:38.99
3 edges 4 fliped


----------



## JasonK (Jul 9, 2011)

3bld PB - 2:37.13

Previous one was on my 4th ever success, so it's about time I broke it 

D' F' R' B D2 U2 R' F L' R' D' L2 R D U2 B U2 L R F D2 F' U' B2 L 2:37.13


----------



## lucarubik (Jul 9, 2011)

30.81 L' B2 R B' U' D2 B2 D' R' D' B L' D' R D2 F' U F R' L U2 L D R' U' 
sub WR  but so lucky  (4 pieces)


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 11, 2011)

From the Race to 15/15 multi: 

15/15 (36:09.86)[23:0x]


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 11, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> From the Race to 15/15 multi:
> 
> 15/15 (36:09.86)[23:0x]


 
Wow wtf. Anyway, you made it first did you? Good job :tu


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 11, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Wow wtf. Anyway, you made it first did you? Good job :tu


Thanks, I'm not the first to do 15/15, but I think I'm the first to do it in sub-1 hour.


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 11, 2011)

2x2 BLD:
6.44, (12.08+), 7.41+, (5.96), 7.13 = 6.99 (PB)


----------



## Jakube (Jul 11, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> From the Race to 15/15 multi:
> 
> 15/15 (36:09.86)[23:0x]


 

Good one, Congratulations!


----------



## toastman (Jul 11, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> From the Race to 15/15 multi:
> 
> 15/15 (36:09.86)[23:0x]


 
Crikey.


----------



## tim (Jul 11, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Thanks, I'm not the first to do 15/15, but I think I'm the first to do it in sub-1 hour.


 
You mean the people participating in the 15/15 race, right? Otherwise that's just wrong. 

Awesome time, btw!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 11, 2011)

tim said:


> You mean the people participating in the 15/15 race, right? Otherwise that's just wrong.
> 
> Awesome time, btw!


 
More specifically, he's the first as an entry in the 15/15 race. So he wins. Congratulations!


----------



## Micael (Jul 11, 2011)

I confirm, you just win the race! Awesome time! 

Indeed, some (few) did 15/15 sub-1, but as evidenced by about 3 months without winner in the race, it is not an easy feat.


----------



## Sakarie (Jul 11, 2011)

New pb, 50.40. F2 L2 U2 R2 D2 B' D2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L D R D' U' B' R2 B' D' B' 

It's not a good video, and I know I don't show the time, so that's just a question of trust. But what isn't.

Anyway, what do I need to improve the most, and what is too bad, considering I want to get faster?

The pauses in exec is almost always recalling memo, not finding the commutators, which I use for both corners and edges, UF and UBR as buffer.


----------



## ilikecubing (Jul 11, 2011)

Got the 3BLD Indian NR yesterday, 1:56:77

Edit : and that too in my second ever official BLD attempt


----------



## lucarubik (Jul 11, 2011)

acomplishment or failure?
Average of 5: 43.99
1. 38.89 U' D2 L' U2 F D' R L D2 L F2 B2 U2 F2 L D' F2 D R U L F' D' F' R2
2. (DNF) U' B' L' U' B2 U' F B D R' B' U F2 D' F' U' B D2 U' F' B' D' F D R2
3. 43.81 U F U L2 B' F' D2 L R2 B U' R2 D2 L' F2 D2 R2 B' L2 B2 R' L' U2 F' R'
4. (38.23) U' F2 B' L' D' F L2 D R' L D2 R2 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 R2 D F D R' B' L
5. 49.28 D2 U R B' F R2 F L2 D B D R' B' F' U2 L' R U' F2 L D2 L2 D2 U L 
DNF on 34.33, off by a cycle


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 12, 2011)

Recited all of my square-1 BLD matrix memory in 23 minutes. I finally have it all solid again! 

(Takao is registered to be at Nationals, so I wanted to be ready!)


----------



## cuboy63 (Jul 13, 2011)

(46.56), 50.72, 50.81, (53.84), 47.66 = 49.73

This is 3x3 blindfolded with freestyle.


----------



## lucarubik (Jul 14, 2011)

number of times: 13/15
best time: 39.72
worst time: 1:01.29

current avg5: 44.89 (σ = 1.54)
best avg5: 43.11 (σ = 2.39)

current avg12: DNF (σ = 43.79)
best avg12: 45.74 (σ = 5.90)

session avg: DNF (σ = 44.35)
session mean: 45.36
1. 48.71 B2 U R2 B2 L D L' U2 B U R' F2 L' D' U' B R2 B' R' B' U' D2 B F R
2. 39.80 R D' L' U F R2 L U2 R' U' F2 U' L2 B2 F R' L2 B D B R' L2 D F2 D
3. 49.34 D' L2 D2 U2 F2 B L' F R F U D2 F' R' L2 D' R' B2 F L2 D' R2 L2 B2 F
4. 39.98 F U2 R2 F' L' D2 B2 L B L' D2 L D2 R U2 R L' U L D2 R2 B' U2 R' L'
5. 43.58 B2 D2 R U' F' D U2 B F' U D2 R2 L' B' L2 D2 L' F2 R2 L F2 B' R L U2
6. DNF L' R F D2 F U2 L' B F2 U' F2 R F2 L2 F2 L U' B R' L U F' U' L D
7. (39.72) L B F' L2 B F R B' F' R D' U2 B2 L R' U2 B' D B' U' D B' D U F2
8. 45.77 F' U F2 U' R' L' B' R D' F2 R2 L B2 U2 R B L2 B2 R L D F2 L2 B L2
9. 44.86 B' R' U2 D B' D L D F R2 D B L R2 B D2 U2 F2 B2 D L' D' R' B U
10. 1:01.29 R2 L D2 L' B D' B L' F B R2 F2 R2 B D2 U' F' R2 F' B R2 L B' U2 R2
11. 41.98 R U B L B2 R U' B2 R B2 F' U L' B L' D B F2 U' B L' R' F' B R
12. 43.74 D2 R' F D2 U2 L F2 U2 F D' F' D U2 F L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 L2 U R' L2 U R'
13. 47.07 R2 B R F2 B' L U' D' F L U2 B F' U R2 D2 R2 U' D R' D2 R2 D B2 D
14. 43.86 D2 R2 U B2 F' U2 B R L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L' B' F' L2 R D R' D L2 B R'
15. (DNF) R' F2 D' L2 U B' L' R D2 F R2 L D B' U B L B L F R2 U' B F' D 
first DNF on 13  and second on 47 off by 2 corners
stupid 1:01...


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 15, 2011)

3:02.48 Old Pochmon/M2 success


----------



## Julian (Jul 15, 2011)

New PB of 1:21.06 
And it didn't have 4 edges solved like my old PB 

Scramble with your U-colour on D, and your F-colour on L.
B2 U2 D' L R' U' L2 D2 B L' B' F U2 D' F' L R B D2 R2 L2 F D' F U2

EDIT: 1:43.19, (1:21.06), 1:31.13, (1:56.22), 1:41.77 = 1:38.70

Wow! I suddenly got a _lot_ better for some reason!


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hello thread - long time no see  I think I'm back to bld after a 6 month break.
4:59.14 [2:09] (4BLD, just in case nobody in this thread remembers who I am anymore )
Not pb, but nice to know I haven't lost much time at all. I might even try to do more than the 3 a week I used to do.


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 16, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> Hello thread - long time no see  I think I'm back to bld after a 6 month break.
> 4:59.14 [2:09] (4BLD, just in case nobody in this thread remembers who I am anymore )
> Not pb, but nice to know I haven't lost much time at all. I might even try to do more than the 3 a week I used to do.


Yay.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jul 16, 2011)

Decided to venture back into the world of BLD after an extended break. I was pleased with the results. This was my first solve.

1. U2 B' F2 L' F2 D U L F U2 D2 F2 L R' D R F2 R' B L2 U' B D B2 F'
1:23.81

I actually thought I DNF'd it because I felt like (emphasis on the felt) I rushed my memo. The feeling was euphoric when the fold came off. It's nice to be back.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm  and  at the same time. Good job.


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 16, 2011)

First 3BLD success for my dad, 14 minutes, memo was around 6 minutes.


----------



## lucarubik (Jul 16, 2011)

cool!
*my times today
36.68, 50.87, 43.66, DNF(43.24), 36.88, 48.57, DNF(53.92), 35.96(a lucky scramble that Tomás posted on the spanish forum), DNF(I restarted qqt but it was 48 I think) 37.54, 41.86, 36.28, DNF(48.70), 37.99, 36.45, 43.15, 42.31, DNF(44.70)
Average of 5: 38.77
1. 41.86 B' F' L' U B' L2 U' L B L2 R F2 L B' F2 U D2 B' D B L B' U F B2
2. (36.28) B2 D' U' R D' B2 R' D R F R' U L2 D' B2 D' F2 U' B L2 B2 D' L R2 D'
3. (DNF) R F' L' U F' U' B L2 B' U D2 F B2 R2 F B' L' D' L B2 U' D R2 U' F2
4. 37.99 U' F' D U F' L B R' D' R2 L2 F' D' R U' R2 F2 D B' U2 B2 D F2 B' L'
5. 36.45 U' L2 U' L' U2 L' F' U D F' U R' B' D R2 L' B2 R' F2 D' R' D' B2 D2 U2
enaught for today, really happy


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jul 16, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> First 3BLD success for my dad, 14 minutes, memo was around 6 minutes.



Good job! Like son, like father!

BTW, visual memo? cos 6 min is considered fast.


----------



## aronpm (Jul 16, 2011)

rubiksarlen said:


> Good job! Like son, like father!
> 
> BTW, visual memo? *cos 6 min is considered fast*.


 
By whom?


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jul 16, 2011)

aronpm said:


> By whom?



dunno, i just think it is, cos some people can't even memo in 6 min if a lettering scheme. besides, you're the BLD pro, so i guess you think it's slow, i dunno.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 16, 2011)

Good job to your dad - the time is pretty standard, but having an loder cuber start BLDing is always impressive.

My first attempt was 11 minutes, with probably about equal memo and inspection, and my first success was something like 6; nowadays I do solves around 2-3 minutes (although I very, very rarely practice so I have a LOT of room left to improve). I do use visual memo, and I've never used anything else. It's certainly capable of pretty good times, at least on the smaller cubes.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 16, 2011)

aronpm said:


> By whom?


 
If you can memo in 6 minutes on your first attempt, I do consider that fast.

Edit-he said first success, my bad.


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 16, 2011)

aronpm said:


> By whom?


 
Me for one.

Zane, congrats to your Dad! Very cool! :tu


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 17, 2011)

Well Zane's Dad's time is insane to me, considering I think it is less than a third of my time 

An insane accomplishment for me.
6:51 2/2 multi. I used a manual timer (on phone, typing ,start then ,stop in irc) because I expected around 14 minutes. My PB had been 8m~ but it was very easy, and felt fast. This just felt normal pace, I guessed at about 10m~ so the time was very surprising. I did letter pairs for one cube, and these were "solid" letter pairs, not my usual split audio and making up people (qh might be "Quahi", or some random made up name), this time I spent the extra 5-10s to make up good letter pairs for everything.

3x3 Scramble #19744: B' L D F' B2 D R2 D F R2 B' D B' F L' U F2 B R2 L D U2 B' L2 B'
3x3 Scramble #19745: B F' D' L2 R2 F D2 U2 L' D' L' B' R B' U2 D F2 D' F' U D' L D' L2 F'

Both cubes were one pass (only one run through), but the less secure cube I made a few memo mistakes. Next time I'm using a stackmat. I don't want to lose those valuable 10s stopping the timer  If it's sup 10, I needn't know the time. This feels like my first 3bld and 4bld success again 
/end happy rant.


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 17, 2011)

1:18.22 2x2 3/3 multiBLD (with a +4 penalty)


----------



## cuboy63 (Jul 18, 2011)

56.18 official 3x3 Blindfolded single. I could reconsturuct if anyone wants.


----------



## cuboy63 (Jul 18, 2011)

Reconstruction:

56.18
Scramble: D2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 D' U' L2 U2 B' L F2 D' U2 F2 R D' F' D' U'
Solution: Re-orient: y

y' L2 R D2 R' U R D2 R' U' L2 y
z L2 R' D' R U2 R' D R U2 L2 z'
L' y' U' R D2 R' U R D2 R' y L
U2 D' F2 R U R' U' R U R' U' L' U R U' R' U R U' R' L F2 D U2
M' U2 M U2
L U' M' U L' U' M U
R2 U M' U' R U M U' R
z' R U M' U' R U M U' R2 z
u' M' U2 M' u'
R U M' U' R' U M U'

I think that this is correct although I may be wrong.


----------



## lucarubik (Jul 18, 2011)

damn now im not top 33 anymore  bah I have a comp in 15 days
congrats


----------



## cuboy63 (Jul 18, 2011)

> damn now im not top 33 anymore  bah I have a comp in 15 days
> congrats


Thanks man. Hope you do well in your comp .


----------



## riffz (Jul 18, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> Reconstruction:
> 
> 56.18
> Scramble: D2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 D' U' L2 U2 B' L F2 D' U2 F2 R D' F' D' U'
> ...



As requested, I bolded some alternatives.


My accomplishment is 1:23.xx official BLD. Not nearly as good as I had hoped to get, but still an improvement so I'll take it.


----------



## Julian (Jul 19, 2011)

14:31.94 4BLD 

2nd success, after a streak of DNFs


----------



## porkynator (Jul 19, 2011)

Finally 3BLD avg10/12:

1:15.61, 1:05.01, 1:35.13+, 1:23.29, 1:29.93, (DNF(1:41.50)), 1:14.74, 1:40.54, (52.27), 1:20.53, 1:32.01, 1:21.59 = 1:23.84


----------



## pappas (Jul 20, 2011)

26:05.72 4bld. Went slow because I really wanted a success. Used images for centres, visual corners and letters for edges. The edges memo took about 10mins. Execution was also about 10min. It also had double parity.


----------



## Julian (Jul 20, 2011)

14:00.93 success today


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 20, 2011)

from yesterday:
2/2 multi BLD in 3:54.21 and 3x3 BLD with Old Pochmann (with parity) in 1:08.41.


----------



## cuboy63 (Jul 20, 2011)

> from yesterday:
> 2/2 multi BLD in 3:54.21 and 3x3 BLD with Old Pochmann (with parity) in 1:08.41.



WAI CONNY SO PRO AT BLD(do some big cube bld and edit that video)?


----------



## Stefan (Jul 20, 2011)

1) I did eight attempts at 3x3 bld attempts yesterday.
2) All successful, times from 2:38 to 4:31

Even though 2) is very good for me, I consider 1) the bigger achievement.


----------



## aaronb (Jul 20, 2011)

I have learned BLD, over the past few days, and after 5 full attempts and 4 DNFs, I did my first successful blind solve, in 14:47.70.  (10 minutes of memorization and 4 minutes of solving) Although on my second attempt I had just 2 incorrectly oriented edges, but it was in 18:23.


----------



## lucarubik (Jul 20, 2011)

Average of 12: 44.91
1. 39.74 D B' U' F' U2 D2 R' F L' D2 B' F2 R B F R U' R2 U L' F2 L2 F2 R2 B
2. 36.28 R' F2 U' F U L B' F2 D B' D R' B' D L R' D' B2 F' D R U' D2 B' U
3. 52.22 D F L2 B' F2 D2 F R' U' R' F' D2 B' R' L F B U F2 U' R' U' F L D'
4. 52.79 D2 B' R2 U B' R L' U2 D F U F2 R' U' D B R D2 B2 L F U F2 B' U'
5. 39.05 F2 U' R' F2 R2 F' U2 L U' F2 B L2 F2 B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B R' L2 B2 D F2 B2
6. 40.47 R' F' R2 U' B L' R B R F2 L2 R2 B2 L U2 L' B' U' R2 B R U' D' L D'
7. (31.11) D L B2 F D' L U2 L2 U B2 D B2 U2 B' D U2 F B' D' F' U2 B2 R2 B' U
8. 57.33 B' D' F2 U R D2 B' L U2 B' U D R2 D R' B' R' U2 B' L2 B L2 D' R' B
9. (DNF) B' R' F2 B D' L D2 L2 F2 R' D' L2 D2 F D' U L2 U L' R F' L2 D2 L2 D
10. 54.04 F U L2 D' L F' D2 F' R' D' F' R2 B D' B F D' B' D2 R2 B' D2 R' D' U'
11. 34.48 D F R' F2 R U D2 L2 F2 B2 L2 U L B2 R' U' L2 U2 D' B2 U2 L' U D' L'
12. 42.68 R' B2 U F D2 R F2 U2 R B L2 U D' F' D U2 L B D2 F D2 U R2 F' L2
the 8th was a pretty cube too but I was still excited 
Im working on efectivity (does this word exist?) this days


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 21, 2011)

Stefan said:


> 1) I did eight attempts at 3x3 bld attempts yesterday.
> 2) All successful, times from 2:38 to 4:31
> 
> Even though 2) is very good for me, I consider 1) the bigger achievement.


 
Yay! Stefan's back!


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 21, 2011)

I've done a 4bld attempt for 5 days in a row. I think that's the first time I've ever done that. Time to up it to 2 a day now in search of an ER


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 21, 2011)

2:34.41 success


----------



## Julian (Jul 21, 2011)

11:38.76 success!

Wow, big improvement from my last attempt


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 21, 2011)

Waaaaat. 1:57.84. PB by 30 seconds


----------



## TMOY (Jul 22, 2011)

New 4BLD PB for me this morning: 6:33.08, beats previous PB by less than a second


----------



## lucarubik (Jul 23, 2011)

9/10 in 41:34.56
aand


----------



## Cool Frog (Jul 24, 2011)

Success today, Aprox 15 minutes.
Lots of procrastination, trying to make up images, and figuring out what to do.

the other attempts today where failures from not remembering stuff(trying to rush and change my memo) and messing up Edges (my corners are rock solid)
Got parity on all 5 of my attempts, tomorrow I am going to try and do 10+ attempts (Sitting in a car.... doing nothing.... O.O so boring)


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 24, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> Success today, Aprox 15 minutes.



Yay! Congrats! :tu



Cool Frog said:


> Lots of procrastination, trying to make up images, and figuring out what to do.



Encoding and decoding the images gets much faster with more practice. Eventually it gets to be completely second nature, and you don't even have to think to recall your images (or to recall which letter pair goes with which image).

Awesome job! Good luck with your solves tomorrow!


----------



## porkynator (Jul 24, 2011)

Good 3BLD session today 

number of times: 17/25
best time: 1:00.96
worst time: 1:28.23

current avg5: 1:18.81 (σ = 6.73)
best avg5: 1:12.37 (σ = 5.46)

*session mean: 1:14.06*


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 24, 2011)

2/2 while heavily intoxicated. No clue what the time was.


----------



## porkynator (Jul 24, 2011)

58.39 on vid


----------



## lucarubik (Jul 24, 2011)

porkynator said:


> 58.39 on vid


:tu
I also made an acomplishment on tape, I just edited this thread http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?30934-3x3-blindfolded-avg-sub-ER-38.30


----------



## porkynator (Jul 24, 2011)

lucarubik said:


> :tu
> I also made an acomplishment on tape, I just edited this thread http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?30934-3x3-blindfolded-avg-sub-ER-38.30


 
I saw it today, good job! I can't believe you improved so fast, I started blindcubing 2 months before you and I average around 1:10...


----------



## AJ Blair (Jul 24, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> 2/2 while heavily intoxicated. No clue what the time was.


 
It was obviously party time! 

2:00.00 with two twisted corners, great time...but I would've been happier if it was a fraction of a second faster! :fp


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 25, 2011)

3bld in statistics class at school with annoying noobs staring in ~6:20ish.

Other stuff that happened: Someone popped my megaminx, square 1 and said sorry for breaking them, everyone was throwing my cubes around and someone dropped my lubix guhong, I took an F1 for other people to use and I would just use my guhong but they decided not to do that. lol


----------



## Julian (Jul 25, 2011)

Solved a pyraminx BLD, lol. Time was 1:52.78.

Memoing edges with letter pairs, centers with numbers, tips visual.
Solving centers with sune/anitsune, edges 3style.

Scramble and solve:


Spoiler



U L U L' R' B U' B' R L R l' b' u'

Moves in [parentheses] are face moves. F, D, L and R.

Tips:
u l b

Centers:
(R U' R' U' R U' R' U' z)*3

Edges:
[D] R B' R' (L R' L' R' U' R' U) R B R' [D'] EDIT: I could have done [D] [R'] (L R' L' R' U' R' U) [R] [D'].
[D'] L R' L' R [D]
L R' L' R


----------



## lucarubik (Jul 25, 2011)

I will try to find out a way to solve the pyraminx BLD in my next comp (I've never touched a pyiraminx LOL)


----------



## Julian (Jul 25, 2011)

lucarubik said:


> I will try to find out a way to solve the pyraminx BLD in my next comp (I've never touched a pyiraminx LOL)


Haha, good luck.


----------



## Julian (Jul 26, 2011)

1:22.57 PyraBLD 


Spoiler



U L U B U L B U L' U' B l' r b' u

Moves in [parentheses] are face moves. F, D, L and R.

Tips:
u' l r' b

Centers:
z R U' R' U' R U' R' U' z'

Edges:
B' [R'] (L R' L' R' U' R' U) [R] B
R' L' U' L U R
[R] L R' L' R U' R U R' [R']


----------



## porkynator (Jul 26, 2011)

Mean 12/20 (working on speed, didn't care about accuracy): *1:09.31* with counting 1:44  would have been 1:06 without it

1:00.86, DNF(1:16.30), 1:05.23, 55.29, DNF(1:25.89), 1:03.39, DNF(1:06.64), 1:44.48, DNF(1:35.33), DNF(1:09.56), 56.80, 1:05.91, 1:18.36, 1:09.48, DNF(1:29.15), 1:18.22, 1:08.57, DNF(1:15.48), DNF(1:01.08), 1:05.13


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Jul 26, 2011)

Michel and Yvan have scrambled my cube. Yvan has a disability of his hands because of his chronic illness.

Synonymous with the power cube is synonymous to that speed for spectator or neophyte but not for me.







5000 video BLD on youtube now....... cool 






Stuntman behind the kid on pepsi media it's me lol


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 26, 2011)

> 2/2 while heavily intoxicated. No clue what the time was.



Drunk race?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 26, 2011)

a small kitten said:


> Drunk race?


 
What do you mean?

I wasn't racing anyone, they just wanted to see me do BLD since they knew I could. And I said I'd BLD both my cube, and the one they had at their house.


----------



## lucarubik (Jul 26, 2011)

Average of 5: 35.31
1. (31.66) B U D B2 U' L' U R2 B' R' D B2 L2 D' L' B2 F' D B' L' U2 F B R' F2
2. (DNF) L F2 L' F L' R' U L2 U R' U F2 L2 B' L2 B F2 R2 L' D B F2 D U2 L
3. 32.86 F2 B2 D' F' U2 F D2 L' R U L D2 F' U2 L U' B L' D U2 B F' U' D2 B2
4. 33.38 L U2 L R' B' D U2 L U L2 F2 U F2 R' D2 L2 B' F2 L' B2 F2 L2 F2 L' F2
5. 39.69 D' R2 L2 F2 U' L F2 B' L2 D2 U L2 U2 D' F2 U2 R2 B2 R L' B R2 L B F' 
why is sub30 so hard? this seems to be something psychological


----------



## EricReese (Jul 26, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> I wasn't racing anyone, they just wanted to see me do BLD since they knew I could. And I said I'd BLD both my cube, and the one they had at their house.


 
You two get on TTW while drunk, do a race k?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 26, 2011)

EricReese said:


> You two get on TTW while drunk, do a race k?


 
Or we can just race at Nats. I'll be bringing enough.


----------



## gbcuber (Jul 27, 2011)

3:54.64 3bld M2+Old Pochman

L2 B L' B' L' R' D' B' F2 D2 U L F2 U B2 F2 R F' R D U2 F2 L' R D


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 27, 2011)

4:23.48 
f r' U f2 R' F L' u' F2 r2 F' L2 D2 B L2 U' f' u' U2 R' f' F2 r' F L' B f2 R B' R2 L2 f2 R2 f2 L r2 F2 r' F' r


----------



## Jakube (Jul 27, 2011)

Finally: *15/15 in 58:50.13*

For more details: Race-to-15-15-multi-BLD&p=615463#post615463


----------



## Keroma12 (Jul 27, 2011)

average of 12 

Average: 4:09.17
Standard Deviation: 59.58
Best Time: 2:48.72
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	2:54.49	B D2 B' L R2 D B' L B D2 B' L2 F' U B' D2 R U R2 U R2 F2 U' R' D2 F U' B2 L' F'
2.	6:27.94	F2 R' D' B F R F2 D2 B F R' B D U R D L2 F2 U' F2 R D' R D L2 R D2 R D' B'
3.	(DNF)	L' R2 B' L F' R' F2 D R2 B' F' R' B2 F2 D' B F D' B' D' B2 D' L B2 D' U B2 F2 D2 F2
4.	(2:48.72)	B F' U2 L' B2 F' L2 R F L B U2 F' L F2 L U2 L2 R2 D' B U B U B
5.	2:57.34	D R D U2 B' L2 R' D R D' R F2 R F2 R D F' D' F2 U B2 F2 L2 B' F'
6.	4:38.30	B2 F R F2 R' D L' U L2 R2 D' L' R2 F' D U L2 R B2 F' U2 R F2 U L
7.	3:42.61	L2 D U2 R B F L' R U' B F' L2 R2 B F2 U L2 D' L R2 D2 U B' D R2
8.	5:37.29	D2 U B2 F L R2 F' U' F R' D2 U2 B F2 L2 D B' F' U B' F' L' D2 U B
9.	3:55.92	D' L B2 L R' D F D2 U B2 F' U F R' B2 U' L F2 R' U F D2 L B L2
10.	3:50.98	D B2 D' U2 F R' D' U2 L' R2 U L' U' B' D' L2 F' R' F2 D2 B' R B2 F2 L
11.	4:10.30	F2 L2 R2 F2 L D2 U L' D' U' L' U2 B2 F D2 B2 L2 R D2 R F D2 F2 R B'
12.	3:16.50	D2 U' L' D' U B' D2 L2 R2 D2 R' U R B F' L2 R D' R' D L B2 F U' R


----------



## Julian (Jul 28, 2011)

Jakube said:


> Finally: *15/15 in 58:50.13*
> 
> For more details: Race-to-15-15-multi-BLD&p=615463#post615463


Congrats! Great job.
At 4:12, shooting to BRU?

My accomplishment: 53.50 PyraBLD.


Spoiler



U L U R L R L' B L' B' L' l r u'

Moves in [parentheses] are face moves. F, D, L and R.

Tips:
u l' r'

Centers:
(R' U R U R' U R U z)*3

Edges:
[R] [D] L R' L' R [D'] [R']
y L R U R' U' L'


----------



## Jakube (Jul 28, 2011)

Julian said:


> Congrats! Great job.
> At 4:12, shooting to BRU?



Thanks, And Yes, I was shooting to BRU. I normally use Old Pochmann for corners, but in this Multi I also used some easy 8- and 9-movers.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 28, 2011)

3:54 earlier
F B2 r' D u L2 R' B D B' f2 u B2 R2 F2 R F2 D' B2 R' U2 R u2 R' U' r F' B2 u2 f' U' D2 f' B' U' L2 u D' U F
One more day to practise


----------



## Cool Frog (Jul 29, 2011)

9:50 DNF (for parity I did a L instead of a L2) 
The memo was aprox 3 minutes. (Inventing words)
I spent a good 4-5 minutes trying to figure out one of the comms.
URB>FLD>BUL 
Ended up doing one move setup then doing 3 sexy D 3 sexy...

DNF but an accomplishment none the less



Spoiler



DARN YOU CHRIS you have me addicted


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 29, 2011)

So many accomplishments happening, Daniel it's nice to see that you're still really fast, maybe even better than before!

32.18 B' U' B2 D2 R D2 R' B U' B2 D' L R' F U' B2 D2 U' L' D' L B2 R2 F L2

I know the edges look very TuRBo based, but these are actually my preferred speed-optimal' algs for the cases. ~ U-perms_FTW!!!
Not lucky at all, didn't look to see what the memo was.

This URL is being annoyingx' y y' U' R U L2 U' R' U L2 y U L' D2 L U' L' D2 L D2 R2 D' L2 D R2 D' L2 D' B L R' U' Rw U R' U' M U R U' R' U R L' B' R' U' R U R U R U' R' U' L2 R U R U R' U' R' U' R' U L2 x' R U' M2 U R U' M2 U R2 x L' U L E L' U' L E' D R' U' R U R U R U' R' U' D'"]Solution:

x' y

y' [U' R U] L2 [U' R' U] L2 y 
U [L' D2 L] U' [L' D2 L] 
D2 R2 D' L2 D R2 D' L2 D' = 25 moves

B L R' U' (Rw U R' U' M U R U' R') U R L' B'
R' U' R U R U R U' R' U'
L2 R U R U R' U' R' U' R' U L2
x' R U' M2 U R U' M2 U R2 x
[L' U L] E [L' U' L] E'
D (R' U' R U R U R U' R' U') D' = 68

Total moves = 93 STM.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 29, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> 32.18 B' U' B2 D2 R D2 R' B U' B2 D' L R' F U' B2 D2 U' L' D' L B2 R2 F L2
> Total moves = 93 STM.



I like how it's over 3 TPS, including memo as solving 



Zane_C said:


> I know the edges look very TuRBo based, but these are actually my preferred speed-optimal' algs for the cases. ~ U-perms_FTW!!!


Yeah, U-perms are go- oi!


----------



## porkynator (Jul 29, 2011)

1:03.12, 1:10.05, 1:03.70, 1:08.63, DNF(1:16.19), 1:05.55, 1:14.67, DNF(1:19.97), 1:00.79, 1:19.54, 1:09.64, DNF(1:16.40), DNF(54.14), 52.17

Men 10/14: *1:06.78*
Best average 3/5: *1:07.46* (PB)


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 29, 2011)

52.82 3x3x3 BLD pb!  I did it for scramble #9 in the week#30 bldrace.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 29, 2011)

Nice job, Chris!

I should practice some BLD for Nationals..


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 29, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> Nice job, Chris!


 
Thanks Stachu! Congrats on your new mod status too btw!



StachuK1992 said:


> I should practice some BLD for Nationals..



:tu I like this!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 29, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Thanks Stachu! Congrats on your new mod status too btw!
> 
> 
> 
> :tu I like this!


 
Bah at this rate you'll win the sub50 race Chris! Starting Sunday I'll be doing major BLD practice to prepare for Nats. I'm terribly out of shape.


----------



## EricReese (Jul 29, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Bah at this rate you'll win the sub50 race Chris! Starting Sunday I'll be doing major BLD practice to prepare for Nats. I'm terribly out of shape.


 
Get back to work...shame on you being on speedsolving at work


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 29, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> I like how it's over 3 TPS, including memo as solving


 
93 / 32.18 = ~2.89, not over 3. It's still incredible though, Zane!


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 29, 2011)

I don't think I posted here earlier, so I shall post now, that I got a couple of sub WR 4blds success  3:2x for both of them. All set for tomorrow!


----------



## Selkie (Jul 29, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> I don't think I posted here earlier, so I shall post now, that I got a couple of sub WR 4blds success  3:2x for both of them. All set for tomorrow!


 
Nice results..

Heh, bodes well for the weekend!


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 30, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> 9:50 DNF (for parity I did a L instead of a L2)
> The memo was aprox 3 minutes. (Inventing words)
> ...
> DNF but an accomplishment none the less



Awesome sauce! Don't worry about the DNF, any practice is good practice in BLD! The solve was very close, which is a good thing!



Cool Frog said:


> I spent a good 4-5 minutes trying to figure out one of the comms.
> URB>FLD>BUL
> Ended up doing one move setup then doing 3 sexy D 3 sexy...



That is a difficult case to get used to recognizing in my opinion.
Hint: It's a columns case (so 11 turns optimal)



Cool Frog said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> DARN YOU CHRIS you have me addicted


 


Spoiler


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 30, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> 93 / 32.18 = ~2.89, not over 3. It's still incredible though, Zane!


 
My bad, my thought process was 90/30=3 then I was like, 'but it's not 90, it's 93!' forgetting the time wasn't 30.

This really belongs in the failures, even though I've had 5/7 successes, but I've been really struggling with D2, and I keep making dumb mistakes. But, then I switched back to old pochmann corners, M2 edges, I got a 1:21 success. iirc my pb was 1:37, so wow. My new memo system really is working. With my old system I would've DNF'd as the letter pairs were horrible.
I want to get a sub 2 at ausnats 

Edit: 1:18


----------



## Julian (Jul 30, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> With my old system I would've DNF'd as the letter pairs were horrible.


What's your new system that doesn't utilize letter pairs?


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 30, 2011)

Julian said:


> What's your new system that doesn't utilize letter pairs?


 
If I get a bad pair like QW,I just use a random word to fit into the current sequence. I improve my pairs to fit into the story better, I used VQ as viciously in a recent solve as it fit the story. I also spend more time making good letter pairs, so I don't need to refresh as much.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 30, 2011)

Justin, for that case, you could have done (note, too lazy to see if you need the interchange first, or the insertion)

y' [L' U' L2 U L, F2]


----------



## Julian (Jul 30, 2011)

46.30 PyraBLD


Spoiler



U L U L R' L' R U' L B U l r'

Moves in [parentheses] are face moves. F, D, L and R.

Tips:
l' r

Centers:
R' U R U R' U R U
z R' U R U R' U R U z'
y z' R U' R' U' R U' R' U' z y'

Edges:
[D'] R' L R L' [D]
[R'] R' L R L' [R]
[D] z L R' L' R [L']


----------



## aronpm (Jul 30, 2011)

24.67 (alg.garron.us)

I estimate memo was about 9 (I rememorized a few minutes later) so TPS ~~~= 5.3 (would be even faster if my memo was slower, which it probably was)


----------



## cuboy63 (Jul 30, 2011)

2:59.28 4x4 Blindfolded.

Scramble: Lw2 Rw Fw2 F D R D2 Rw2 D' B Fw2 Dw' Bw2 Fw2 D2 Uw2 Bw' F2 Uw2 Lw Fw' Uw' Fw2 F' D Dw2 B Rw2 R F2 U' L R Fw2 L2 U Fw2 Rw Bw U

I'm in the sub-3 club now .


----------



## Cool Frog (Jul 30, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> That is a difficult case to get used to recognizing in my opinion.
> Hint: It's a columns case (so 11 turns optimal)


 I love columns cases. I think I must have written It wrong, I think it might have been some weird 9 mover that I just couldn't find a cancellation anywhere


RyanReese09 said:


> Justin, for that case, you could have done (note, too lazy to see if you need the interchange first, or the insertion)
> 
> y' [L' U' L2 U L, F2]


 been using...
The one move setup into 9 mover
U' R' U2 R' D R U2 R' D' R2 U

Ohya, And a BUNCH more attempts last night (all night long )
Changing buffers, and doing a FINALLY better system of parity. 
Corners are :tu
And edges are getting more consistant.


----------



## VCUBEFAN28 (Jul 31, 2011)

Just did my Second ever 3BLD!!!!! I was soooo happy, then I realised I didnt time it


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 31, 2011)

15/18 MBLD, 1:29.27 (59:51)

Parents are quite annoying.

3rd cube off by 4 edges, 1 flipped in there. And 3 corners
9th cube is basically scrambled. Little solved.
14th cube is a 3 cycle corners.


----------



## Erdos (Aug 1, 2011)

Just finished a solve with parity, a new letter scheme for edges, and (TuRBo to PLL case) without swapping UBL/UBR. I'm pretty sure I can avoid swapping UBL and UBR for parity at all times, and just do a slightly more complicated PLL case. Seems more effective than having to treat parity twice during the solve.


----------



## porkynator (Aug 1, 2011)

51.91 (14.xx) memo PB (for a succesful solve).
2 corners skip: D2 F2 D2 L D2 L2 F' U2 R' F B U L R' U D' L2 F' B2 R F D' F' D2 R


----------



## riffz (Aug 2, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> 2:59.28 4x4 Blindfolded.
> 
> Scramble: Lw2 Rw Fw2 F D R D2 Rw2 D' B Fw2 Dw' Bw2 Fw2 D2 Uw2 Bw' F2 Uw2 Lw Fw' Uw' Fw2 F' D Dw2 B Rw2 R F2 U' L R Fw2 L2 U Fw2 Rw Bw U
> 
> I'm in the sub-3 club now .


 
 Congrats!


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 2, 2011)

50.52 3x3 BLD!!!!   

Sub-50 does not feel far away! (*cough* Ryan *cough*  )



Spoiler



Orient the cube in your solved state, then do z2 before the scramble.

Scramble: R2 B' D B U L' R2 U' L F' L R D' L R F' U' R2 D2 B D U2 F U' B

orient the cube: z2

Edges:
x' R2 y U L R' F2 R L' U y' R2 x (move optimal is: x' R2 y U M' U2 M U y' R2 x)
R2 y U' L R' F2 L' R U' y' R2 (move optimal is: R2 y U' M' U2 M U' y' R2)
R2 U R' E R U' R' E' R'
F' [E2, R U R'] F (move optimal is F L2 F M F' L2 F M' F2)
y' l' U R' E2 R U' R' E2 (l R) y2
[R' E R, U2] y2

Corners:
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' y
[D' L2 D, R]
y' [U, L' D2 L]

79 turns


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 2, 2011)

Must. Practice.

Still, it's amazing Chris. Very impressive.


----------



## riffz (Aug 2, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> (move optimal is: x' R2 y U M' U2 M U y' R2 x)
> (move optimal is: R2 y U' M' U2 M U' y' R2)
> (move optimal is F L2 F M F' L2 F M' F2)


 
Even your reconstructions go above and beyond what's necessary  Oh and CONGRATS


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 2, 2011)

[12:31] <Piecez> ,3multi
[12:31] <+Nibblr> 3x3 Scramble #20190: D2 R B' L2 D' F' D2 B F' L R B2 L' D L2 R2 B F R' B U2 D2 R D2 U2
[12:31] <Piecez> ,3multi
[12:31] <+Nibblr> 3x3 Scramble #20191: L' U D' F' D2 L2 U' L' R' B' L F L2 F D2 F' D U' F' U' L2 B' F L B2
[12:32] <+Kirjava> statue: it's on the forum somewhere
[12:33] <+statue> k
[12:33] <MovingOnUp> didnt work..
[12:33] * JonnyLunch saves scrambles for later
[12:33] * MovingOnUp is going to be right back
[12:37] <Piecez> WATTT
[12:37] <Piecez> lololololol
[12:37] <Piecez> JonnyLunch:
[12:37] <Piecez> 3:22.02
[12:37] == Julian_ [[email protected]/web/freenode/ip.99.238.149.122] has joined #rubik
[12:37] <JonnyLunch> whoa whoa, wait what?
[12:37] <Piecez> 2/2 . used yperm/j perm for corners though
[12:38] <+statue> jperm corners is bosstastic
[12:38] <+statue> factg
[12:38] <Piecez> those were somewhat nice scrambles
[12:38] <JonnyLunch> that's ~~1:40 each

Beats PB by like 37 seconds.


----------



## TMOY (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm finally joining the sub-1 club  57.94, new PB for me.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 2, 2011)

2/2 Multi blind  it's about time too. 9:10.48


----------



## xdaragon (Aug 2, 2011)

First blind solve ever! 12:55.73! I finally got my first solve after 6 tries!  WHOO!!! I never knew blind was so exciting.


----------



## aronpm (Aug 3, 2011)

Average of 5: 30.30
1. (DNF(33.11)) L F' D2 U B U B R2 B' U B L2 F2 U R' U' R' L' F' B D2 U2 L' R D' 
2. (26.00) R2 U2 D2 R' F2 U' R2 L2 B D2 B2 F R U L R2 F2 U R' U' L2 B U D' F 
3. 32.30 R' B' L U D' L2 R U' B U2 L2 F' R U' L D' U2 L2 D' R2 F' L2 B2 D' F 
4. 30.82 U' R' U2 B L B2 F2 D2 F D R2 F' B' D' F2 U D2 B L B2 U' B' D2 R' D' 
5. 27.78 U' R2 F B' L2 U' R' F B2 R' D2 R D2 U L U D' L2 F L U L U2 R2 B2 

counting 27.78 :O


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 3, 2011)

aronpm said:


> Average of 5: 30.30
> 1. (DNF(33.11)) L F' D2 U B U B R2 B' U B L2 F2 U R' U' R' L' F' B D2 U2 L' R D'
> 2. (26.00) R2 U2 D2 R' F2 U' R2 L2 B D2 B2 F R U L R2 F2 U R' U' L2 B U D' F
> 3. 32.30 R' B' L U D' L2 R U' B U2 L2 F' R U' L D' U2 L2 D' R2 F' L2 B2 D' F
> ...


Haha... crazy! :tu


----------



## porkynator (Aug 3, 2011)

aronpm said:


> Average of 5: 30.30
> 1. (DNF(33.11)) L F' D2 U B U B R2 B' U B L2 F2 U R' U' R' L' F' B D2 U2 L' R D'
> 2. (26.00) R2 U2 D2 R' F2 U' R2 L2 B D2 B2 F R U L R2 F2 U R' U' L2 B U D' F
> 3. 32.30 R' B' L U D' L2 R U' B U2 L2 F' R U' L D' U2 L2 D' R2 F' L2 B2 D' F
> ...



Amazing! I just did avg5 PB too 

*1:03.04*: (DNF(1:01.88)), (55.10), 1:02.39, 1:03.46, 1:03.29


----------



## riffz (Aug 3, 2011)

aronpm said:


> Average of 5: 30.30
> 1. (DNF(33.11)) L F' D2 U B U B R2 B' U B L2 F2 U R' U' R' L' F' B D2 U2 L' R D'
> 2. (26.00) R2 U2 D2 R' F2 U' R2 L2 B D2 B2 F R U L R2 F2 U R' U' L2 B U D' F
> 3. 32.30 R' B' L U D' L2 R U' B U2 L2 F' R U' L D' U2 L2 D' R2 F' L2 B2 D' F
> ...


 
Update your sig.  When are we gonna see a sub30 average of 5?


----------



## Johan444 (Aug 3, 2011)

Sub 5 min memo 4x4. (DNF by 2-3 edges and a slice wrong due to doing the edge parity alg wrong.)


----------



## chardison1980 (Aug 3, 2011)

hello there. chris here
well after racking my brain tonight with 3 DNF bld solves i finally got my first 100% 3x3x3 bld solve about 2 minuites of memorization, mainly the corners giving me the hardest time. i got my first bld solve in about 3-5 mins.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 3, 2011)

aronpm said:


> Average of 5: 30.30
> 1. (DNF(33.11)) L F' D2 U B U B R2 B' U B L2 F2 U R' U' R' L' F' B D2 U2 L' R D'
> 2. (26.00) R2 U2 D2 R' F2 U' R2 L2 B D2 B2 F R U L R2 F2 U R' U' L2 B U D' F
> 3. 32.30 R' B' L U D' L2 R U' B U2 L2 F' R U' L D' U2 L2 D' R2 F' L2 B2 D' F
> ...



Holy crap you are insane. Gogogo WR


----------



## RNewms27 (Aug 3, 2011)

aronpm said:


> Average of 5: 30.30
> 1. (DNF(33.11)) L F' D2 U B U B R2 B' U B L2 F2 U R' U' R' L' F' B D2 U2 L' R D'
> 2. (26.00) R2 U2 D2 R' F2 U' R2 L2 B D2 B2 F R U L R2 F2 U R' U' L2 B U D' F
> 3. 32.30 R' B' L U D' L2 R U' B U2 L2 F' R U' L D' U2 L2 D' R2 F' L2 B2 D' F
> ...


 
Hmm sub-WR single as an Ao5... not bad...


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 5, 2011)

first 3bld success
5:01.17	L B L F' U2 L2 U' F2 R L B R2 D L2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 U F2

2 flipped edges in place, 1 corner solved, and 1 corner twisted.

edge memo: BmX FLips, CInders Of Queen, Notre Dame
corner memo: tapping with CAA AAB


----------



## Julian (Aug 5, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> first 3bld success
> 5:01.17	L B L F' U2 L2 U' F2 R L B R2 D L2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 U F2
> 
> 2 flipped edges in place, 1 corner solved, and 1 corner twisted.
> ...


Congrats


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 5, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> first 3bld success
> 5:01.17	L B L F' U2 L2 U' F2 R L B R2 D L2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 U F2
> 
> 2 flipped edges in place, 1 corner solved, and 1 corner twisted.
> ...


 
That's pretty fast for a first success. How long have you been making attempts?


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 5, 2011)

idk a couple days for full solves, i learned corners a while a go but never learned edges, then like 2 weeks ago i started learning edges. and then like 3/4 days ago i started trying full solves.


----------



## riffz (Aug 5, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> first 3bld success
> 5:01.17	L B L F' U2 L2 U' F2 R L B R2 D L2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 U F2
> 
> 2 flipped edges in place, 1 corner solved, and 1 corner twisted.
> ...


 
Yay Brady. Now sign up for BLD at CO if you haven't.


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 5, 2011)

Sadly, I don't know where my blindfold is (I probably left it at a meetup), so I had to do this with just closing my eyes, so it doesn't really count. 

Anyway, going super slow for super accuracy...
*100 2x2BLD successes in a row!*
11.33+, 10.53+, 8.47+, 7.68, 11.94+, 10.22, (7.30+), 9.86+, 8.05+, 8.96+, 7.83+, 10.91+, 8.83, 13.44+, 12.97+, 9.38+, 15.90+, 11.96+, 10.34+, 8.06, 11.36, 14.03+, 14.69+, 8.43+, 12.55+, 14.02+, 12.75+, 14.94+, 12.11+, 11.61, 13.94+, 11.56+, 13.41+, 10.91+, 15.00+, 9.68+, 11.69+, 27.34+, 11.52+, 12.15, 11.65+, 13.90+, 15.59+, 10.28, 9.13+, 26.90, 11.78+, 18.71+, 11.94+, 26.13+, 23.28+, 10.31+, 11.19+, 10.59, 13.69+, 19.80+, 16.08+, 16.83+, 21.08+, 21.96+, 11.05+, 14.61+, 13.00+, 16.15, 17.34+, 11.44+, 11.81+, 10.59, 20.91+, 15.71+, 20.21+, 12.80, 10.96+, 16.53+, 14.75+, 16.50+, 13.80+, 16.25+, 12.83, 23.56+, 7.33, 15.84+, 8.05, 14.80, 13.08+, 24.34+, 19.30+, 9.97, 24.78+, 10.50+, 13.13+, 21.84, 15.25, 24.27+, 14.03+, 18.56+, (30.55+), 19.94+, 13.16, 18.15 = 14.17 
Slow. So many +2s.


----------



## porkynator (Aug 5, 2011)

3BLD PB: 41.73
D L' D' F' L2 U B' D2 U2 F R B L2 F U R2 L' F L' F U B2 D2 L D'
2 edges and 3 corners skip, so lucky 

very easy memo, maybe around 12s

edges: NAPO KL + a 3cycle memorised visually
corners: JaZ OP


----------



## Tyjet66 (Aug 5, 2011)

After a few months of procrastinating, i finally got around to learning M2!


----------



## riffz (Aug 5, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> Sadly, I don't know where my blindfold is (I probably left it at a meetup), so I had to do this with just closing my eyes, so it doesn't really count.


 
Of course it counts! Any PBs posted here are just claims that we generally accept as truthful anyway.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 5, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> Sadly, I don't know where my blindfold is (I probably left it at a meetup), so I had to do this with just closing my eyes, so it doesn't really count.
> 
> Anyway, going super slow for super accuracy...
> *100 2x2BLD successes in a row!*
> ...


 
lolol there are almost enough +2s for you to call the avg100 12.17+2=14.17 :3


----------



## Jakube (Aug 5, 2011)

Had my first sucsess with BH-edges. For corners I used OP, like always. 
Time was 2:25.86 (Memo>1:00)

Now working on getting faster with it. 
Also working on a faster memo. I´m a little bit out of practice. Since Czech Open I did very few attempts.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 5, 2011)

Wrote a quick script to practice corner BLD (prints out a random memo that I would do.)
Ahaha! I can practice BLD during work.


----------



## Cool Frog (Aug 5, 2011)

9:53
I was recording for upload, (epic reaction!) But as ai went to pause video, mouse spassed out and ripped off the tab and reset video =(.
I remember corner
B2 U R2 D2 U' F R' D2 F R U2 F2 U2 F2 D' R2 F' R B2 L D' L2 D2 L U' 
UF
L U2 L D L' U2 L D' L2 (9/9)
yx R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U2 R (undo rotation) (9/18)
x z' [L' U' L, D2] (8/26)

Edges (so inconsistant but lets try to reconstruct...)
U x R U R' U' M' U R U' R' M x' U' (12/36)
M' U' M D2 M' U M D2 (8/44)
L2 x y' (counterclockwise) y x' L2 (9/53)
L' z2 (Clockwise)z2 L (9/ 62)
L' U M2 U' L' U M2 U' L2 (9/71)
x' U L2 U' M2 U L2 U' M2 x (8/79)
y L2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L2 y' (16/95)
z' x2 U R U' R' U R U' R' D R U R' U' R U R' U' D' (18/113)

Edges lol...

So happy.

Memo
Corners:ClaMs HighSchool V
Edges:MC hammer is UGly Fudge (FJ) WhIle PiSsing Orange(O)



Spoiler



Chris, you should teach me edge comms


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 5, 2011)

First 3BLD success


----------



## Julian (Aug 5, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> First 3BLD success


compete at CO


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 6, 2011)

4x4 attempt #12 success!!! in 27:28.6


----------



## Jakube (Aug 6, 2011)

Accuracy with BH-edges is going to be better and better. 
Just got my first Avg5 with it: 2:31.24, (1:47.77), 2:49.93, (DNF(3:43.22)), 2:44.92 = *2:42.03*

Rather bad times in ralation to M2, but this will be better soon.


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Aug 6, 2011)

3x3 BLD: 3:34.19

It's my PB by 0.75.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 6, 2011)

4X4 blind 27:24.97 PB by 4 seconds


----------



## cuber952 (Aug 6, 2011)

4/4 MBLD 30:24.47


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 6, 2011)

*9:51.94 5bld* 5bld isn't so hard after a lot of 4bld and a few solves on the puzzle itself


----------



## porkynator (Aug 6, 2011)

Saturday Night Blind:

number of times: 14/30
best time: *43.09*
worst time: 1:16.94
best avg5: *52.76* (σ = 2.95)
session mean: *54.85*



Spoiler



50.58, DNF(52.77), 58.80, 57.78, DNF(1:08.70), 56.96, DNF(1:13.84), DNF(1:00.13), DNF(1:11.06), 47.97, DNF(53.52), DNF(1:00.39), 51.60, DNF(52.20), DNF(1:13.88), 48.70, 53.96, 55.61, DNF(1:09.18), 43.09, 54.72, DNF(44.75), 50.07, DNF(58.54), 1:16.94, DNF(1:08.76), DNF(1:01.49), DNF(1:05.10), 1:01.14, DNF(1:14.36)



very good 
avg5 is PB


----------



## Cool Frog (Aug 7, 2011)

[23:29] <+aronpm> sept I was doing 3bld
[23:30] <+aronpm> lol nubronpm
[23:31] <JustinHarder> "I've only timed one 3x3x3 BLD solve and it was >7 minutes, but I'm sure I could do it quicker than that now"
[23:31] <+aronpm> just a bit quicker
[23:32] <JustinHarder> aronpm: teach me your nubaron skills ;-;
[23:33] <+aronpm> JustinHarder: *waves hands* abra cadabra, done
[23:33] <JustinHarder> OMFG ACCOMPLISHMET THREAD



Spoiler



[23:35] <danszr> JustinHarder: uber?
[23:35] <+aronpm> speaking of multibld, I'm working on the logistics 
[23:35] <JustinHarder> JustinHarder: I can feel his juices inside me
[23:35] <+aronpm> JustinHarder: o.o
[23:35] <JustinHarder> making me faster


----------



## Julian (Aug 7, 2011)

1:20.52, first solve in like 3 days 

L' U L2 D' B' U' R L U' R' B R' D' U2 B' L2 F D2 R' F2 B' D L2 R F
Scramble with your U-colour on D, and your F-colour on L.

Memo:


Spoiler



Edges: KFSONTVHICB
Kafir (Arabic word for 'non-Muslim', I know this word from a book) sont (French word for 'are') VH (Vandenbergh-Harris), I see. B

Corners: RQSAE
"riquisay"


----------



## Cool Frog (Aug 7, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 As crazy as this sounds I just completely destroyed my old PB... by a good minute... edge memo was 1:30 corner memo was 3 minutes (I spent 2 minutes trying to figure out where to shoot the buffer again ;-

Don't know what to think about that...(probably something to do with practice with chris)

Edit:
[02:29] <+aronpm> PurpleHarder: hah! joke's on you, I didn't actually wave my hands and say abra cadabra


----------



## Julian (Aug 8, 2011)

11:08.05 

f D B' r2 R F2 r D r' U' F B2 f2 u' R' B2 D2 u U2 R' L' u2 L2 F L2 f2 B2 R2 u' F D' L' r' R' u' B L F2 R' D

Memorised a letter wrong for centers, but luckily I caught my mistake during execution.


----------



## Erdos (Aug 8, 2011)

Just learned BH edges today, and did my first (sighted) solve using full BH. I'm going to practice my recognition and execution for the cases a bit more before I try it BLD. Sadly, I have finals this Friday, so I probably won't try it BLD until next weekend. 

Also, I'm very fond of a new memo method I made and I'm quite excited to see it in play very soon.


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 8, 2011)

2:06.34 3x3 BLD.

D' F B2 R' F2 U2 F2 L2 D' R F2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 D L R2 D' R' D2 L2 D' B

finally I broke my PB after a thousand DNFs

I want sub 2 !!!


----------



## aronpm (Aug 9, 2011)

MultiBLD: 7/7 in 10:11.68 [5:48.51 memo]

First time using my new route order (I can do 20 cubes now  ). I mismemorized the third cube's edges and had to memorize them again, because I accidentally skipped an edge.


----------



## a small kitten (Aug 9, 2011)

> MultiBLD: 7/7 in 10:11.68 [5:48.51 memo]



Oh hail nah.....


----------



## qqwref (Aug 9, 2011)

aronpm said:


> MultiBLD: 7/7 in 10:11.68 [5:48.51 memo]


excuse me what

PS: please do 6, 8, or 9 cubes sometime!


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 9, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> Edit:
> [02:29] <+aronpm> PurpleHarder: hah! joke's on you, I didn't actually wave my hands and say abra cadabra


 
I haven't laughed so hard in a long time.


----------



## JyH (Aug 9, 2011)

2:08.22 3BLD. Could've had a pretty good average of 5, but I messed up the last two, both in really stupid ways. I average 2:30-3ish.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 9, 2011)

W T F. I literally don't know what to say to that 7/7 multi <_<. That's just insane.


----------



## AJ Blair (Aug 9, 2011)

aronpm said:


> MultiBLD: 7/7 in 10:11.68 [5:48.51 memo]
> 
> First time using my new route order (I can do 20 cubes now  ). I mismemorized the third cube's edges and had to memorize them again, because I accidentally skipped an edge.


 
Um...what!?! That's insane! Was there anything lucky in there, or is possible to see sub 10 in the near future?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 9, 2011)

aronpm said:


> MultiBLD: 7/7 in 10:11.68 [5:48.51 memo]
> 
> First time using my new route order (I can do 20 cubes now  ). I mismemorized the third cube's edges and had to memorize them again, because I accidentally skipped an edge.


 
So it's linear, right? 40/40 in under an hour soon, please?


----------



## qqwref (Aug 9, 2011)

Maybe even 42 if you can eliminate that memorization mistake... :tu


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 9, 2011)

First ever successful 3BLD average of 5  
3:01.33, 2:08.34, 2:26.78, 2:36.40, 2:28.27


----------



## aronpm (Aug 9, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> So it's linear, right? 40/40 in under an hour soon, please?





qqwref said:


> Maybe even 42 if you can eliminate that memorization mistake... :tu


Well, I need to see if I can do 20 subhour first 



AJ Blair said:


> Um...what!?! That's insane! Was there anything lucky in there, or is possible to see sub 10 in the near future?


I wouldn't say any were lucky. Two had ~24 move corners, but there were a few twisted corners and flipped edges. Sub10 should be doable.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 9, 2011)

aronpm said:


> Well, I need to see if I can do 20 subhour first


 
Don't leave attempting it until ausnats plz.


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 9, 2011)

Haha, you're too ridiculous Aron, I remember the old times when you were satisfied with 7/7 in 26:xx.


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 9, 2011)

Double post. From the blindfold race: 

30.18. R' F2 D2 B' F2 D F2 L' B2 L' R B' F2 L' D' B F' L' R2 D' B F' R' D' U' 

Solution:


Spoiler



Orient: x' y 

x U2 R U L2 U' R' U L2 U (9)
[R' D2 R] U' [R' D2 R] U x' (8) 
x' [U' R U] L [U' R' U] L' x (8) = 25 moves

D x' [U R2 U'] M2 [U R2 U'] M2 x D' (10)
[U L2 U'] M2 [U L2 U'] M2 (8)
M U' M' U2 M U' M' (7)
M [U L' U'] M' [U L U'] (8)
x M' [U R2 U'] M [U R2 U'] (8) = 66 STM

"Pwn scramble", had a slight pause during edge execution. I'm still getting out of the habit of using my old slower comms, such as D x' [U R2 U'] M2 [U R2 U'] M2 x D', which should've been done as y' [U M2 U'] R' [U M2 U'] R.


----------



## lucarubik (Aug 9, 2011)

awesome zane again I´m behind you


----------



## y235 (Aug 9, 2011)

Zane what method do you use?


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 9, 2011)

lucarubik said:


> awesome zane again I´m behind you


Thanks, you average much faster than me though.  



y235 said:


> Zane what method do you use?


Memo: Letter pair images for edges, and monosyllable audio pairs for corners.
Execution: Speed-optimal 3-cycles.


----------



## JyH (Aug 9, 2011)

lucarubik said:


> awesome zane again I´m behind you



Is your signature meant to say "done with homework"? 



Zane_C said:


> Memo: Letter pair images for edges, and monosyllable audio pairs for corners.Execution: Speed-optimal 3-cycles.


 
How long did it take you to develop all your letter pairs, and then get them stamped into your brain with no recalling problems? I want to work on them, but I'm too lazy. =S


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 9, 2011)

JyH said:


> How long did it take you to develop all your letter pairs, and then get them stamped into your brain with no recalling problems? I want to work on them, but I'm too lazy. =S


It took several days to develop a personalised list of image pairs (I used Chris' as a base, then replaced everything that didn't suit me.) I don't use a pre-set list of audio pairs because sounds can be made up on the spot.

It was during the holidays that I was memorising my image pairs, so I had lots of time and dedication (several hours a day staring at pairs). 1-2 weeks to have them all memorised, then probably a couple more weeks to iron out most of the recalling problems.


----------



## Erdos (Aug 9, 2011)

Great job Zane! Guess you eventually swapped out all TuRBo cases for faster comms.


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 9, 2011)

1:50.16 2/2.

Scrambles: B' R' B2 F' R' B2 F' R2 U' R2 U' D F R2 D L F2 R2 U R2 U' B2 F' R' F' 
R2 L' U R' U D' B2 D' B2 L U2 D' F' D' B D' U' F' U2 B2 U' L2 U' D L2

I can be on qq's list now?


----------



## lucarubik (Aug 9, 2011)

better try to develope your letter pair images improvising, in not too long you will be able to call and recall all the images quickly
It took me... I don't really know, cause it was so easy, I have some images repeted, but is not a problem if you use the images only for corners


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 9, 2011)

JyH said:


> Is your signature meant to say "done with homework"?


 
no

try googling it


----------



## qqwref (Aug 9, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> 1:50.16 2/2.
> I can be on qq's list now?


Yep. Nice job!


----------



## Julian (Aug 10, 2011)

10:51.99 F' f2 B2 L' U u' r L2 D2 r2 D L' r2 R2 F' r' B2 D' f' L' F2 R f u r f u2 L f' D' F2 D2 f R' B U' F L r2 D 
That makes 3 successes in a row 

Out of the 12 wing pairs, I used r2-based comms for 6 of them, used a different type of comm for another, and used r2 for the rest.

Again, I made a memo mistake but caught it during execution. I vaguely remembered the section of my memo path visually, and realized that I had memorized two letters backwards.


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 11, 2011)

6/6 in 12:28.83


----------



## qqwref (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice temporary 6/6 UWR


----------



## lucarubik (Aug 11, 2011)

3x3 BLD
25.91 B' D' R' F2 B' D' L2 F' B U L B' L D2 L R2 F U' R' F' L2 U' F' D B'
take that zane 
I know it's lucky...


----------



## aronpm (Aug 11, 2011)

(27.70), 30.81, 28.65, (DNF(30.65)), 27.84 => 29.10


Session was 11/18 with 30.60 mo11/18


----------



## y235 (Aug 11, 2011)

aronpm said:


> (27.70), 30.81, 28.65, (DNF(30.65)), 27.84 => 29.10
> 
> 
> Session was 11/18 with 30.60 mo11/18


you need to change your signature


----------



## riffz (Aug 11, 2011)

aronpm said:


> (27.70), 30.81, 28.65, (DNF(30.65)), 27.84 => 29.10


 
Well that was sooner than I expected. :|

You are officially a robot in my books.


----------



## Rubikgami (Aug 12, 2011)

Finally got my first blind 3x3 solve!!! sub-6 minute solve with a J-perm parity. 
5:48.03 I was soooooo freaking excited when I saw that it was solved  I thought that I had messed up badly because it was my fastest attempt actually. I was so happy after about 25 attempts I finally got it.


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 12, 2011)

lucarubik said:


> 3x3 BLD
> 25.91 B' D' R' F2 B' D' L2 F' B U L B' L D2 L R2 F U' R' F' L2 U' F' D B'
> take that zane
> I know it's lucky...


Haha, I knew it was coming soon, amazing time. :tu



aronpm said:


> (27.70), 30.81, 28.65, (DNF(30.65)), 27.84 => 29.10
> 
> 
> Session was 11/18 with 30.60 mo11/18


:tu wtf.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 12, 2011)

Finally got an official success. 2:39.11. DNFed all the rest so far.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 12, 2011)

1:14.17, DNF(1:37.23), 1:18.65, 1:47.52, 1:30.54 = 1:32.24
Har har har, finally another avg5 BLD.

I've also had 3 sub 1:20s today


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 12, 2011)

9:05.53

First ever sub-10 success!


----------



## y235 (Aug 13, 2011)

4:58.85
First ever sub5, i start practicing 2 days ago
it was my 3rd success
scramble: D2 R B2 R U2 B U' F2 L R B R2 F2 R2 U' F' D2 L R D' F2 D2 B D2 F
it is an easy scramble


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 13, 2011)

5x5 BLD 49:18.66 [~27:00]

First attempt, memo written out.

Original post from BLDfaels thread:


Spoiler



Just written out memo for 5x5 BLD in 27 minutes, gonna try and solve it now. Posting in this thread because confidence fail.

Memo:


```
X centers: AUIVQJBFKGMXRRNSHPCOTG
+ centers: MUUJQNCFKOLPGRHDXIX2
wings:     OUADVXRLFHPBEGNCQJKIMSTM
midges:    LASUWBHPEFXF
corners:   KLCQATWJ
```

using old pochmann for midges lol

Edit: DONE WTF SOLVED  WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTFFFFFFFFFFFF OMG wtf.

wat.


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 13, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> 5x5 BLD 49:18.66 [~28:00]
> 
> First attempt, memo written out.


Cool. Now do it in comp


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 14, 2011)

4BLD: 3:49.31

EDIT: scramble doesn't matter because I scramble wrong.


----------



## lucarubik (Aug 14, 2011)

there is no doubt you are better blindcuber than me zane  congrats!! :tu


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 14, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> 5x5 BLD 49:18.66 [~27:00]
> 
> First attempt, memo written out.
> 
> ...


 

How to Old Pochmann midges wat? o_o


So got my 2nd 4BLD success yesterday in 30:27. Scrapped memo after 8:3x because it was **** so more like a 22:xx solve or so.


----------



## chris w (Aug 14, 2011)

2/3 24mins: 2 flipped edges 
0/2 10mins 2 flipped edges, set-up Fperm off
Edit: these are accomplisments because of the times, much faster than previous attempts


----------



## Jakube (Aug 14, 2011)

17:08.98 for a 5BLD!!!

My old PB was >20 min!
Memo was 8:20. I used the last scramble of the Blindfolded Race (Week 32). 

I did a lot of Big BLDs in the last days, so it´s really cool, seeing some results. 
I finally dismissed U2 and use Comms for centers. With the practice of the last few days, I´m very safe and also very fast (faster than U2). For wings I use r2, midges M2 and corners OP/BH. 
Memo is also different now. For centers I always combinate 4 Letter Pairs (=8 pieces) to one little story, and for edges I use APAO (4 pieces = 1 sentence = adjektive person action object). This combination is working very well.


----------



## riffz (Aug 15, 2011)

Yttrium said:


> How to Old Pochmann midges wat? o_o


 
A really terrible T perm alg?


----------



## qqwref (Aug 15, 2011)

r U r' U' r' F r2 U' r' U' r U r', perhaps?


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 15, 2011)

WAIT IN COMPETITION ARE YOU ALLOWED TO WRITE OUT WHAT YOUR GOING TO DO TO HELP MEMORIZE IT


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 15, 2011)

chicken9290 said:


> WAIT IN COMPETITION ARE YOU ALLOWED TO WRITE OUT WHAT YOUR GOING TO DO TO HELP MEMORIZE IT


 
Yes everyone writes down their memorisation and reads it off whilst they are blindfolded.


----------



## porkynator (Aug 15, 2011)

Some 3BLD solve timing only memo:

number of times: 8/13
best time: 9.22
worst time: 14.75
session mean: 12.71

13.84, 14.05, 11.49, DNF(12.13), DNF(15.31), 13.19, DNF(14.61), 14.75, DNF(13.55), DNF(13.77), 12.54, 12.59, 9.22


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 15, 2011)

At the Düsseldorf Open I finally got 4/4 multi BLD (in 25:00; slow but I don't care). 
Also got a 57.50 3x3 BLD single. I won 3x3 BLD at my last 5 competitions.


----------



## riffz (Aug 15, 2011)

qqwref said:


> r U r' U' r' F r2 U' r' U' r U r', perhaps?


 
O nice.


----------



## lucarubik (Aug 15, 2011)

porkynator said:


> Some 3BLD solve timing only memo:
> 
> number of times: 8/13
> best time: 9.22
> ...


 
Im really impresed about this


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 15, 2011)

qqwref said:


> r U r' U' r' F r2 U' r' U' r U r', perhaps?


 
i cant get this to work.

or maybe normal t perm y pll parity y'


----------



## qqwref (Aug 15, 2011)

Forgot the F' at the end. Hahaha. (Whatever. )


----------



## riffz (Aug 15, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> or maybe normal t perm y pll parity y'


 
As if OP wasn't enough moves on 3x3


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 15, 2011)

i figured that out but i cant get it to work
Edit:

if you think about it its only rs and Us with 2 Fs, rU cant swap edges or corners and the Fs sort of cancel because nothing else is really done to the cube.


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 15, 2011)

you mean r is wide R dont you


----------



## qqwref (Aug 15, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> you mean r is wide R dont you


yes.



vcuber13 said:


> if you think about it its only rs and Us with 2 Fs, rU cant swap edges or corners and the Fs sort of cancel because nothing else is really done to the cube.


lol


----------



## TMOY (Aug 15, 2011)

At Düsseldorf Open:
3BLD: 3 successes out of 3 attepots, in 1:38, 1:10 and 1:29. The 1:10 is my new official PB by 16 seconds. Feels good after getting DNF results (either in 1st round or in the finals) in the previous 5 competitions 
Multi: 5/10 in 56 minutes, which is a success because I only aimed for a non-DNF result (attempting 10 in comp was really experimental.) I'm still doing some execution mistakes but at last the memo is secure.


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes said:


> At the Düsseldorf Open I finally got 4/4 multi BLD (in 25:00; slow but I don't care).
> Also got a 57.50 3x3 BLD single. I won 3x3 BLD at my last 5 competitions.



good job, i just want to eat you right now


----------



## riffz (Aug 16, 2011)

qqwref said:


> lol


 
I concur.


----------



## Rpotts (Aug 16, 2011)

wow lol. 

If you think about, T perm is impossible without atleast 7 F moves that actually do something to the cube amirite


----------



## Sebastien (Aug 16, 2011)

TMOY said:


> The 1:10 is my new official PB by 16 seconds.


 
I watched your attempt and was very astonished when you started solving after 20 seconds already. You really really need to work on your execution!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 16, 2011)

3rd Place at U.S. Nationals . First time on podium (for a huge competition like this. I've won 3bld in comp once before).


----------



## nlCuber22 (Aug 17, 2011)

D R2 L U' B' U L B2 R2 L' F L' U F' U2 F' B' L' D' B2 L U F2 B2 U' 

1:24 cause I suck


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 17, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> D R2 L U' B' U L B2 R2 L' F L' U F' U2 F' B' L' D' B2 L U F2 B2 U'
> 
> 1:24 cause I suck



Wow awesome corners. 1:00.02 .


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 17, 2011)

lolwut
I haven't done BLD in quite awhile. I just picked up a cube, and did an edges-only solve. 37.60. I've never done it anywhere close to that fast before.  I think it's about time I start practicing BLD again.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 17, 2011)

1:34.30 BLD success


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 17, 2011)

5/5 in 8:45.99, took me a year to break my former pb of 5/5 in 41:44.

EDIT: 4/4 in 6:10.87


----------



## sauso (Aug 17, 2011)

genius. thats my net task to learn. i've got pochman method down just need to learn how to memorise everything!


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 17, 2011)

FINALLY sub 2 BLD solve! 

1:48.51 F2 U2 D2 R D B' D2 B' F L2 F' U R D L2 U2 L F B2 R' F' D L B' F
beats PB by 18 seconds lol
I think memo was sub 1 min
Finally not a DNF! and sub 1:50 too. M2/OP
Parity


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 18, 2011)

AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!!

2:01.33 

Still no sub 2


----------



## Cool Frog (Aug 18, 2011)

I had 2/2 success on the airplane today, for crying babies and other distractions they where really good!
The memo came easy, and all in all they where really nice...

(awesome story)
There where roosters(CX) on the(TH) aeroplane(AE) while Macky(MK) was Fapping(FP) up(UP) on the walls


SO FUN!


----------



## lucarubik (Aug 18, 2011)

LOL FP MK and AE are the same objets for me


----------



## Julian (Aug 19, 2011)

New PB: 9:09.49  Almost 2 minutes faster than my previous best!
Executing corners first now.

Scramble: u2 r' f2 r' L' F B u' L' U2 B2 u L D2 u2 r2 U2 F R2 u' f' F' u' R2 r' L' u' f2 R B2 u' D B2 r' U2 F u' r' F' U
Centers were freaking ridiculous.


----------



## aronpm (Aug 19, 2011)

1. 30.59 D2 R L2 F' R' F U' L R' D R2 D L F2 R U' D' F R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 D L

Yeah, yeah... a 30 isn't the kind of time I would post here, but this was technically a safety solve because I memorized edges twice (on purpose!)


----------



## y235 (Aug 19, 2011)

3:50.05
first sub4
(3 BLD)

EDIT: just got 3:12.01 
scrambke was: R2 D' B' R' U D B' L U' B2 F2 R' L U' F' U R' L B L D2 F R2 U2 R2


----------



## riffz (Aug 19, 2011)

aronpm said:


> 1. 30.59 D2 R L2 F' R' F U' L R' D R2 D L F2 R U' D' F R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 D L
> 
> Yeah, yeah... a 30 isn't the kind of time I would post here, but this was technically a safety solve because I memorized edges twice (on purpose!)


 
Going for high consistency while still sub WR?


----------



## aronpm (Aug 19, 2011)

riffz said:


> Going for high consistency while still sub WR?


 
I was just doing: safety, fast, fast, safety, fast, fast. Like for first round of comp


----------



## EricReese (Aug 19, 2011)

4:00.32 Success. Haven't done BLD in months, nice to have a success on my first try again. I need to get faster at edge memo. 2 minute edge memo, 30 second corner memo, and 1:30 execution


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 19, 2011)

EricReese said:


> 4:00.32 Success. Haven't done BLD in months, nice to have a success on my first try again. I need to get faster at edge memo. 2 minute edge memo, 30 second corner memo, and 1:30 execution


 
what method


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 19, 2011)

chicken9290 said:


> what method


 M2/OP.


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 19, 2011)

Finally had my first 3x3 BLD success today!


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 19, 2011)

aronpm said:


> I was just doing: safety, fast, fast, safety, fast, fast. Like for first round of comp


 
Careful there. We know what happened the last time you tried to mimic comp before actual comp


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 20, 2011)

54.43 3bld .

Starting to get faster at using comms . Can't wait to see how fast I am when comms become instant.

One edge solved, and 2 edges in place flipped. But I had to break into new cycle for edges. IIRC there were no corners solved, but no new cycles for them.


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 20, 2011)

first blindfold success. 3:28.04


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 20, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> M2/OP.



whats your old pochmann memo system for the corners


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 20, 2011)

chicken9290 said:


> whats your old pochmann memo system for the corners


 
I don't use OP for corners anymore. I was saying M2/OP for Eric.


----------



## EricReese (Aug 20, 2011)

I use made up letter pairs (I have a list, too lazy to memo...) into a random sentence. then audio for corners

Its the way ryan taught me, we use the same memo system, we do however have different lettering scheme


----------



## lucarubik (Aug 20, 2011)

why nobody uses 3OP anymore?  that method is awesome! I think I will put it in my signature, everybody OP, OP means no thinking no thinking means no fun
ok lets say 5th sub WR 30.xx, I have 3 30s sub WR, a 30.99 a 25 and a 28


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 20, 2011)

Change wont to want in your signature lucarubik.


----------



## lucarubik (Aug 20, 2011)

thx  english is not my mother's lenguage, I sometimes make those mistakes


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 20, 2011)

lucarubik said:


> why nobody uses 3OP anymore?  that method is awesome! I think I will put it in my signature, everybody OP, OP means no thinking no thinking means no fun
> ok lets say 5th sub WR 30.xx, I have 3 30s sub WR, a 30.99 a 25 and a 28


 
The main reason I switched from 3OP was because of multi. It slowed me down to have to memorize orientation and permutation separately. For single solves, I agree that 3OP can be quite fast.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 20, 2011)

1:40.84 3x3 BLD success


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 20, 2011)

FINALLY 

L F' R D2 L D' L D' U' F U' R' L2 F' D2 F' L U R2 U L2 U B' D B 

1:47.96 My first sub 2, 2 BH cases I knew popped up.

2 corners are solved and one needs to be oriented correctly.



EDIT: 1:57.77 U' L2 D2 F' L2 F' B2 R F' U2 R F' R U2 D' F2 L' B' L2 D F' U' D B' U2

1 corner solved but misoriented. No new cycles for edges with YO orientation and DF buffer.


----------



## gbcuber (Aug 20, 2011)

Skype team sq1 blind, me calling, Dan Sarnelli solving
8:22.xx


----------



## lucarubik (Aug 20, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> with YO orientation


what does this mean?


----------



## Shortey (Aug 20, 2011)

lucarubik said:


> what does this mean?


 
that he held the cube with yellow on top and orange on front


----------



## Micael (Aug 20, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> The main reason I switched from 3OP was because of multi. It slowed me down to have to memorize orientation and permutation separately. For single solves, I agree that 3OP can be quite fast.


 
Same here. 3OP is the worst method for memorization of large amount of cube.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 20, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> 54.43 3bld .


 
Awesome, Ryan! Congrats! :tu


----------



## lucarubik (Aug 20, 2011)

Shortey said:


> that he held the cube with yellow on top and orange on front


 
ok LOL
It's possible to do 3OP for BLD and pochmann for multi, I did it for a while


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 21, 2011)

official 5:39.xx 3bld!


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 21, 2011)

38.37, 37.86, (DNF), 43.87, (35.26) = 40.03 

This is also a fail, the DNF was 35.xy, there was a flipped edge that I didn't notice. All scrambles were nice.


----------



## y235 (Aug 21, 2011)

I got a avg5 that is not a DNF: 
Average of 5: 4:04.09
1. 4:05.53 F2 D2 L2 U F' B U2 B2 F2 L' R' F2 R' B2 F L2 D R' F' U F D2 L R D2 
2. (3:49.10) R B' U' R' U R' B2 D L2 D2 U' R U' F' R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 B' R' L2 D2 U' F' 
3. (DNF) B D2 B2 F D F U' F2 D' R D2 R U' F' D' U2 F' D' R' D U' R B F' D2 
4. 3:51.15 F2 R' L B2 F L2 F' U2 L' R' B R2 L F2 B2 R2 U F D2 R' U R' D' R2 U2 
5. 4:15.59 U F' L2 D2 B L D' B' D B D' B D B2 U' B2 L' F' D2 B2 U L2 U2 D2 R2


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 21, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> 38.37, 37.86, (DNF), 43.87, (35.26) = 40.03


 
Wtf fast :tu great timing too


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 21, 2011)

6:08.84 3BLD (on my YouTube if you really want to sit there watching a slow BLD solve)

Pretty good for me. I need to switch to M2!
I can use it, just I always get tempted into using OP just because it's more reliable, because I've done it more times because it's more reliable etc.
Also, shooting to M edges gives me trouble.
I only got my first success like a week or two ago.


----------



## y235 (Aug 22, 2011)

2:21.00
U2 R' L' B F D2 B R' U2 L R2 F' U2 L2 R2 U2 D2 F' U' F' B' R L2 D' R
Beats my previous PB in almost a minute.


----------



## riffz (Aug 22, 2011)

lucarubik said:


> why nobody uses 3OP anymore?  that method is awesome! I think I will put it in my signature, everybody OP, OP means no thinking no thinking means no fun


 
3OP may be faster than Old Pochmann, but if you ever want to take BLD REALLY seriously in the future, you'll eventually want to be using commutators, and this would require a change to how you memorize. Old Pochmann forces people to memorize stickers from the very start, which is why I always recommend it to beginners over 3OP.


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 22, 2011)

where were you yesterday?


----------



## riffz (Aug 22, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> where were you yesterday?


 
See CO thread.


----------



## Jakube (Aug 22, 2011)

So I start practicing 3BLD for Hungarian Open 2011 and Austria Open 2011.

So I stop practicing BH for some weeks, I will be much faster with M2/OP (mixed with some BH corners). 
But after the two comps I have a 3 month break until Austrian Nationals, so I will learning full BH in the autumn. 

Anyway, I did 23 solves in the last hour. 

number of times: 19/23
best time: 1:13.34
*best avg5: 1:24.83* (σ = 6.90) (Old PB avg5: 1:28.36)
*best avg12: 1:32.36* (σ = 4.06) (Old PB avg12: 1:40.90)

1:43.89, DNF(2:04.23), 1:30.42, 1:53.44, 1:30.14, 1:36.15, 1:13.34, 1:30.88, 1:32.35, 1:25.93, 1:29.65, 1:35.72, 1:31.16, 1:41.19, DNF(1:32.83), 1:39.54, DNF(1:24.49), 1:19.90, 1:18.30, 1:20.00, 2:03.21, 1:34.59, DNF(1:41.87)


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 22, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> FINALLY
> 
> L F' R D2 L D' L D' U' F U' R' L2 F' D2 F' L U R2 U L2 U B' D B
> 
> ...


 
You're learning BH? Great.....


----------



## Sakarie (Aug 22, 2011)

New pb 4x4 blind, 6:02!


----------



## cuber952 (Aug 22, 2011)

1:25.11 3x3 BLD
B2 R' L2 B L' R2 D B' F D' U' B F' R2 B2 R2 U D B L R D U2 F' B

DNF(1:53.17), 1:25.11, 1:51.52, 1:26.37, 2:04.94 = 1:47.61 avg. 5


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 22, 2011)

cuber952 said:


> 1:25.11 3x3 BLD
> B2 R' L2 B L' R2 D B' F D' U' B F' R2 B2 R2 U D B L R D U2 F' B


 
Wow, John, nice! You're getting fast!


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 22, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> You're learning BH? Great.....


 
Nah, I stopped. I'm using Old P, but when easy direct insert cases pop up, I use it. I may use 1 or 2 known cycles every 2 solves.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 22, 2011)

If you can do those types of commutators, surely just broadening to all 8 movers shouldn't be hard? 8 movers are extremely fast to recognize and solve.


----------



## Jakube (Aug 23, 2011)

4BLD for Weekly Comp 34: 

8:01.33[3:28], 7:38.13[3:17], DNF(6:14.45)[~3min]

The second one is PB, although it was kinda a slow solve. 
The 3rd was so fast, but also very lucky. A lot of centers are solved. I only overlooked a 2-cycle of wings.


----------



## Cool Frog (Aug 24, 2011)

3:33 BLD personal best (3BLD)

AND holy shnap lolscramble
F2 D' R L' D' R U D2 R B L' U' B L' B R' D' B F D' F D2 B2 F2 R'


----------



## cubedude7 (Aug 24, 2011)

JAY NEW MULTIBLD PB!!!

4/4 in 11:39.70
I almost forgot to solve the last cube


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 24, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> 3:33 BLD personal best (3BLD)
> 
> AND holy shnap lolscramble
> F2 D' R L' D' R U D2 R B L' U' B L' B R' D' B F D' F D2 B2 F2 R'


 
I don't get it - what's so special about that scramble? I got 1:37.81 on it.

Unless you're talking about using it for fewest moves - that scramble is one of the nicest looking fewest moves scrambles I've ever seen, at first glance. But for BLD, I don't see what's so special about it.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Aug 24, 2011)

4:29.05
Not particularly fast and not my first but its the first sucess I've had in about 2 months. So its an accomplishment of sorts.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 25, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> 3:33 BLD personal best (3BLD)


 
Yay! Congrats! :tu


----------



## Jakube (Aug 25, 2011)

Jakube said:


> 17:08.98 for a 5BLD!!!



New 5BLD-PB again: 16:12.10 (Memo: 7:06)
2nd Scramble of the Weekly Comp 34


----------



## rubiksarlen (Aug 25, 2011)

Jakube said:


> So I start practicing 3BLD for Hungarian Open 2011 and Austria Open 2011.
> 
> So I stop practicing BH for some weeks, I will be much faster with M2/OP (mixed with some BH corners).
> But after the two comps I have a 3 month break until Austrian Nationals, so I will learning full BH in the autumn.
> ...



so those solves are with M2/OP?


----------



## Jakube (Aug 25, 2011)

rubiksarlen said:


> so those solves are with M2/OP?



Yes, M2/OP, but also with some BH cases for corners. 
Memo is now Letter Pairs for edges, Visual for corners.

edit: 
Average of 5: 1:23.79
1. 1:25.21 R' L U2 F U R' D2 B2 F2 R B U2 D' L U2 R B2 F' R' B' L' D' B' D U'
2. (1:17.20) B' F' L F D2 R2 F2 L' U' R2 L D U' R B R' B' R F' U2 L F2 R L B2
3. (1:53.29) B R F U' R2 D' B' L' B2 R F' L' U L2 U' F' D' F U' D L D' R B2 D'
4. 1:18.83 B D2 B2 D2 B U L' B R2 F' D' R F' R2 L2 B2 U' F R2 D' B2 L U B2 U'
5. 1:27.34 B L B R D' U B U D2 R' D' F L F' L' F' U' D2 L2 U2 B2 U' F' B2 L 

Strange, last session memorizing with letter pairs worked really good
This time it sucked, so I just swiched to visual and made this PB avg5. (best avg12 was 1:37.34, but with some slow Letter Pair ones.)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 25, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> 6x6x6 BLD
> 26:21.40 (15:50ish memo)


 
I think I remember this being Chris's current UWR at 6x6x6 BLD (from 6 months ago), which is why I'm excited about this, from this week's weekly competition:

6x6x6 BLD: 26:11.14 [13:11 memo]

The memo was really fast and easy. Execution was only difficult because my 6x6x6 has gotten really mushy and is way too easy to pop. I'm sure I could go at least a minute faster with a better 6x6x6. I do have another brand-new one that I've never restickered or broken in; maybe it's time to finally do that.

Chris, it took me 6 months, but maybe I've finally put pressure on you to try again?


----------



## tozies24 (Aug 25, 2011)

First success ever!!!  8:32.70 

My memo was about 6:10 or something so I have a lot to improve in that category.


----------



## Cool Frog (Aug 25, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> I don't get it - what's so special about that scramble? I got 1:37.81 on it.
> 
> Unless you're talking about using it for fewest moves - that scramble is one of the nicest looking fewest moves scrambles I've ever seen, at first glance. But for BLD, I don't see what's so special about it.


 
Huh, you are right.. Maybe I scrambled wrong?
or posted wrong scramble...

The solve did feel really lucky, so time to get a NL PB

and you are right, it is a really nice FMC sramble!


----------



## cubernya (Aug 25, 2011)

First ever BLD success over 12 minutes for weekly competition!


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 26, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> I think I remember this being Chris's current UWR at 6x6x6 BLD (from 6 months ago), which is why I'm excited about this, from this week's weekly competition:
> 
> 6x6x6 BLD: 26:11.14 [13:11 memo]
> 
> ...


 
Whoa Mike, awesome! Congrats! :tu 

I have to be honest that I've focused mainly on 3x3-5x5 for a while, but I think I can definitely try to get back into BIG cubes BLD a little bit more. Congrats on your solve, that's very impressive!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 26, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Whoa Mike, awesome! Congrats! :tu
> 
> I have to be honest that I've focused mainly on 3x3-5x5 for a while, but I think I can definitely try to get back into BIG cubes BLD a little bit more. Congrats on your solve, that's very impressive!


 
 Considering you got your previous UWR as a PB almost 10 minutes faster than your previous PB, I suspect it will take you no more than a few solves to beat this one, too. But it would be appreciated - it keeps me going. And I do think that if I can get a better cube, I can do a little better than this...


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 26, 2011)

Um. I just got a 1:30.70 success. My old PB was 1:52.32. And I haven't practiced BLD at all recently.

The solve was such incredible lol.
R' D' U2 L F2 D2 U L D' R2 D' L2 R' U L' F' L B' U2 R' B2 F L R2 B R' B' D U' F

I got the scramble from the "Cubing teams" thread.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 26, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> Um. I just got a 1:30.70 success. My old PB was 1:52.32. And I haven't practiced BLD at all recently.
> 
> The solve was such incredible lol.
> R' D' U2 L F2 D2 U L D' R2 D' L2 R' U L' F' L B' U2 R' B2 F L R2 B R' B' D U' F
> ...


 
Wtf 56.89. Not counting.


----------



## Keroma12 (Aug 26, 2011)

2:45.78

First time competing in bld this weekend. I need a sub-4 solve. It's looking good.


----------



## Jakube (Aug 26, 2011)

This is a Accomplishment and Failure the same time. 

I tried a speed multiBLD. I memorized and solved the cubes just as fast as possible. 
16 cubes - 13 solved. 
Cube 7: forgot a Letter Pair - 3 cycle of edges
Cube 9: Memorisation mistake - 3 cycle of corners
Cube 16: I had to solve OQ but did QO (although I remembered OQ) - 3 cycle of corners.
So only little mistakes. 

But now the accomplishment: Time was 54:39.21[36:19]
A lot faster than all my 15-cubes attempts. 
I will practice such speed multis, so 17/17 isn´t impossible any more.


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 26, 2011)

Jakob, you just keep getting better! Especially big cubes BLD. :tu
Mike, amazing 6BLD time, once I get a 6x6 (probably in while) I will appreciate your speed even more!

3BLD avg12 pb:
40.40, 39.66, 1:01.88, 42.18, 42.55, 45.10, DNF(39.02), 47.36, 57.58, 46.95, 46.62, 46.15 = 47.68
First 5 are 41.75 avg5.

Also, 5BLD in 8:00:01 from last week which I didn't get around to posting.


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 26, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Also, 5BLD in 8:00:01 from last week which I didn't get around to posting.


 
0_o 0_______o

Awesome ! sooo close to sub 8  . You beat Aron(8:01.96)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 26, 2011)

Zane, with your time last week and your time this week, it looks like you're averaging sub-9 on 5x5x5 BLD. Amazing!


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 26, 2011)

> Also, 5BLD in 8:00:01 from last week which I didn't get around to posting.



WAT???????

How fast was memo?


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 26, 2011)

Just got an 8:12.34 5BLD.

Memo was about 2:55.


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 26, 2011)

maybe 5bld at TOF


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 26, 2011)

> maybe 5bld at TOF



Where did you get that information? Hopefully there will be 5BLD though.


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 26, 2011)

nowhere, but maybe dave will let you try it, he did for mike last year.


----------



## riffz (Aug 26, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> Just got an 8:12.34 5BLD.
> 
> Memo was about 2:55.


 
Your splits are ridiculous lol


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 26, 2011)

2:58.53 4BLD. Memo was about 1:05 I think.

EDIT: 2:52.13. Memo was about 1:03


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 26, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Zane, with your time last week and your time this week, it looks like you're averaging sub-9 on 5x5x5 BLD. Amazing!


Thanks, but of course there are many DNFs that I avoid posting . I don't believe my successes average sub-9 just yet.


cuboy63 said:


> WAT???????
> 
> How fast was memo?


Probably not much/if any less than 3:30, I've never came that close to attaining the memo times you achieve.


----------



## TMOY (Aug 27, 2011)

56.91, new 3BLD PB for me


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 27, 2011)

2:48.19 4BLD. Had a tiny pop but it didn't really affect me.

Scramble: R2 Bw' D' Dw' Bw2 L Fw2 R U' Bw' Rw R2 Dw Uw2 U' Fw2 F' L2 Lw2 B' Bw2 Lw2 Rw2 Bw2 U' Lw2 Rw' Fw' U' Bw2 Dw U' B2 Lw' D U2 R' B' L2 Fw


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 28, 2011)

3x3 BLD

Average of 5: 1:58.56
1. 1:53.75 F' R B' F L2 D2 U2 B R2 U2 L2 R D2 B U L B2 R' F2 U2 F2 B R D R2 
2. 2:03.91 R2 F' U2 D B' F2 L2 R' U' R2 B2 L D R' F R L F D2 R U' F' L D2 B' 
3. (1:39.81) U' B' L2 D2 U2 F2 R2 D2 U B2 R' F' B2 U' L' U2 B2 F U' B' F D' L2 D2 B2 
4. (DNF) R' D B' R L' D2 B' R' U2 R L B2 F2 R F U D R U' F' R' L' D' R2 U 
5. 1:58.03 F2 L2 F' R' F2 U2 F U' F2 B R2 B' D' B2 D' F' L' D2 F2 R' B' R F B R 

 !

I got really nervous on the last solve, because I was afraid it would be DNF, causing DNF average. I was really happy when it was still sub 2


BTW: 85% of the corners were done with Old Poch, 10% with set-up move then A-Perm, and 5% with BH. M2 edges.


----------



## Keroma12 (Aug 28, 2011)

First time competing officially in blindfolded:

DNF (3:47) then sucess 4:08   

so many flipped edges on the second


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 28, 2011)

Keroma12 said:


> First time competing officially in blindfolded:
> 
> DNF (3:47) then sucess 4:08
> 
> so many flipped edges on the second


 
Yay! Congrats!   

Success in competition feels SOOOO awesome! Well done! :tu


----------



## Keroma12 (Aug 28, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Yay! Congrats!
> 
> Success in competition feels SOOOO awesome! Well done! :tu


 
Yes I was really happy with this. Unfortunately I was 9 seconds away from top 3, IIRC. All the more reason to practice


----------



## porkynator (Aug 28, 2011)

number of times: 53/100
best time: 44.89
worst time: 1:28.32
best avg5: 54.83 (σ = 1.41)
session mean: 1:03.32



Spoiler



Times:
53.70, DNF(1:05.68), 1:17.67, DNF(1:15.07), 59.71, DNF(1:02.44), 1:16.08, 53.03, DNF(1:07.03), 53.21, 58.86, 1:12.62, 1:05.72, 1:01.83, 1:18.05, DNF(52.14), DNF(56.79), DNF(1:05.93), 53.22, 1:03.67, DNF(1:08.71), DNF(52.18), 59.94, DNF(1:11.49), 51.25, DNF(1:05.29), 45.97, 1:12.47, 1:02.42, DNF(56.20), DNF(55.27), DNF(1:10.66), DNF(1:08.33), 1:06.14, DNF(58.22), DNF(1:14.21), 54.23, DNF(1:08.24), DNF(49.18), DNF(53.64), DNF(51.14), 1:02.96, DNF(1:02.17), 1:20.87, 1:03.66, DNF(1:02.66), 57.07, 1:13.11, 1:09.57, 56.50, 1:20.83, 50.97, DNF(1:15.47), DNF(54.99), DNF(50.24), 55.64, 51.21, DNF(1:20.59), DNF(54.22), (44.89), DNF(1:03.55), DNF(1:30.90), 57.41, 53.27, 56.68, 54.54, 1:13.89, 52.18, DNF(1:08.31), 1:08.62, 1:18.27, 53.22, 58.77, DNF(1:04.41), DNF(1:24.11), DNF(1:04.40), DNF(56.14), DNF(1:01.92), DNF(59.20), 1:03.44, DNF(1:05.90), DNF(1:13.15), DNF(49.15), 1:03.63, 1:07.85, DNF(42.97), 1:08.04, DNF(1:18.34), 51.80, 1:23.65, DNF(1:18.34), 1:20.16, 1:03.07, 1:19.31, DNF(1:06.68), DNF(1:17.96), 1:28.32, DNF(1:05.94), (DNF(1:00.40)), 52.56

Scrambles:
1. 53.70 F D2 U B R2 L2 D U2 R' B' U D L' D' U2 B' L' R' F' D2 R2 B' L' U F
2. DNF F' B2 D R2 B' L' F' L2 D' U R' L' D' U' R U' B F R U L2 D' R2 D2 R
3. 1:17.67 L' U2 D2 L D' U B2 L' F' R' L U L2 U2 R' F' L F2 R L' D B' U' L D'
4. DNF B' R2 B' L' D2 R' D B U' L' F U L' B' R D2 B2 F2 D2 L R2 U D R F
5. 59.71 R U' D2 L2 B' L' R2 U' F' D2 F' L2 D U2 L R U' R2 B' D2 F' D2 L' U2 F2
6. DNF R F' D U B2 D2 U' F' R' L F2 U2 R2 F L B2 L' F' R2 D' U' L D R' L
7. 1:16.08 B L2 F' D' F B2 L D' R B2 U2 D' B U2 R U2 D2 F' B2 L B' D' L' U2 R'
8. 53.03 F U L' R2 F' L D2 L' D U2 L2 B' U' F' L' U F D' R2 U2 D' L R F2 B2
9. DNF R' B2 U' D' L' B2 L' B2 R F' R F L' D' L U' D B' R D2 R B' U F2 U
10. 53.21 F2 B2 R2 D U2 B' D U' R2 U' R2 U2 B D2 F U' D2 R2 D R D R2 L' B2 R2
11. 58.86 F2 U D R2 U' F2 D F2 R F L' U2 B' U' B2 U F' L' R2 F R2 L B2 L' B
12. 1:12.62 F2 B2 R D' L2 D' F2 U B2 R' F' B' L' F2 D2 F2 B' R U2 B' D R D' B2 D'
13. 1:05.72+ L' D L B' U2 F B L B2 U' B R2 L U2 B D' B U2 D2 R F' D' L F' L2
14. 1:01.83 R2 L' B' F L' F D2 U2 R2 F2 R' B' U D R2 D' R' U B' F' U2 B F R' L2
15. 1:18.05 F' U F' R F2 L' D U' L' F D L' U R2 B2 D' U L' B F' R' L2 B' F2 D
16. DNF U R F' L U F' D B U D R' D2 R2 U2 F L' D U F R2 B' L2 B' U2 B
17. DNF R F' D U2 B2 R D' F B' D' B' R2 F2 L U2 D B L2 U F R2 B2 F R D'
18. DNF L B U2 L' B' F' L U R2 L' D2 B L' F2 D2 B2 F2 U F2 B U' L D' F U
19. 53.22 U2 R L2 F2 U R2 F2 U' B2 U' B R' B' F2 L' F' U F' B' D L' R' D' L B'
20. 1:03.67 D' L2 B' U' R2 F2 U2 D F' R2 U D2 F' D2 U2 F B' R2 F' U' D2 L2 F' D R2
21. DNF L U B2 U' L2 B' F2 R2 U L' R D R2 B F2 D2 F' B2 U L U B D F2 B
22. DNF D2 R B U B L2 F U R' D' B R' B' F2 D2 L2 D2 R' F' L U F2 L2 D' B2
23. 59.94 U L2 R2 D2 U R' U B2 U' B R2 D2 F' R F' R2 D' L R D2 L' D R2 L B2
24. DNF B2 F L B F D' L' B2 L' B' D2 U F2 U' B2 L F' D B2 F' L2 F2 D L B2
25. 51.25 L B U' D' B' F2 D L F U2 R' L' F' R B D2 F L B' R2 U F D2 L R'
26. DNF R2 B2 F2 L D F' R2 U2 R' B' L' U' D R2 U' B L' D B R U2 R D U2 L
27. 45.97 R B' F U' L' R' B2 U L2 B' D' B' F' L2 F2 D2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F D R' F2 B2
28. 1:12.47 R' L F2 L' F2 D' B L2 R2 B' L B D2 R2 U' B2 L' F R D' F' R' D2 U B2
29. 1:02.42 U L D2 U2 B L' U L' R' D2 F' B' U' R2 F L2 F R F2 L' B' L2 D2 U R
30. DNF F R U' R' D2 L B' U L' B2 D2 L2 D' U F' B2 U2 F R' L2 D L U2 R' D2
31. DNF F2 L2 D R' D B F' U2 F' B R' F2 L2 B R L' B' L2 F' B' L2 D' R2 F2 B
32. DNF D U F' R2 B L' U2 R U L2 F' R' F2 L' R' D' R B R D2 R' F R' D' B2
33. DNF F2 R2 F2 U F U2 D2 B R' F' R2 U2 D2 B U B' D' L D B2 L' D U' L2 B
34. 1:06.14 D' B' D L' F B R2 B D2 L2 B F2 U B L R' F' U' D2 B' F' U2 R U' L'
35. DNF D U2 B' D L R2 U R' B2 D U2 R U L' B2 D2 U2 F' L2 D L2 R D B' R2
36. DNF U' D' B R' D' R D' F2 B2 U2 D2 R2 U' L2 D2 R U2 L' U F R' L2 U B2 U
37. 54.23 L' B2 R U2 D2 B2 R B D R B2 L2 F B' R2 D R' D' U2 B U B U D2 R
38. DNF D' U' F U B' R B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F' D2 B R B2 F' R' L B L U' B2 L
39. DNF F2 U2 D2 L2 D2 B' D B F R' F2 D2 B' U2 B U R L' F B2 R2 B' U' R2 D
40. DNF B L2 R F D' F U2 L2 F2 U2 F' U D L D U F B D F' B U2 F2 B R'
41. DNF U B D2 B2 R L2 U R2 F U' D B' F' U2 F D2 L' B' F' R' U' B' F' R' F
42. 1:02.96 R U L2 U D' L' D2 R' B' F L' F' B L F' L2 R2 D F2 B' L R2 F2 D F2
43. DNF L D' F2 L' R2 D2 B R L D F2 D' B2 U2 D2 F2 D' R U L' R' F R' F L
44. 1:20.87 R' D' R2 F' D' B' L F L F2 B U2 B U2 L' B2 D2 L2 B D U B R L2 F'
45. 1:03.66 F' D' R' B2 U2 D' F D' L2 F' L' U' D B' U2 D' B2 D L D' R' U' B' R F2
46. DNF B2 D U2 L' R2 D' L2 R' F U' F R2 L2 D B' U2 F' U L R F B L2 R2 B'
47. 57.07 R' L2 D' F2 U2 R2 U2 B D2 L2 U F2 B U B' D' B' U D2 L2 F2 U F' R' F2
48. 1:13.11 U2 R' B F2 L D' U' L B' R' D2 F2 L2 U' B D' L' B D2 R U' D2 B2 U' B'
49. 1:09.57 D2 R2 D U R' D' R' D2 R2 F2 L2 U L' F L' D2 R2 D2 U' L R2 U L2 F L
50. 56.50 B' L2 R B U2 R2 D2 L B F D R2 F' L F L' R B' L' B R2 U B' R' U'
51. 1:20.83 F2 D' F2 D2 L' U B R2 F' L' D U R' B2 R2 U' R2 U2 R' U2 B L' U2 B2 L'
52. 50.97 D' U L2 U B U L' R2 D2 B L' F' D2 R2 L2 F D2 F R2 U' D B2 D2 L' F'
53. DNF R2 D2 B' L' F2 U2 L F' D' U F2 U' L' D' L2 D' B F' U B2 F L' U L2 F'
54. DNF R F2 L2 D2 R D L' F2 D' U2 R L2 F2 R' F2 B' R2 D2 L2 R B' R2 D F B
55. DNF B U' R2 B F2 U L' D' R' B' R B2 D B' R' L' U' D2 L2 F R2 F' R2 B D
56. 55.64 R' B' D R2 L B' R D2 F R2 F2 U2 R2 L' B D R U2 B L2 F2 R2 D2 L' R'
57. 51.21 L2 F' L' U2 R' B F D U L F L2 R B' L2 D2 U B' D U2 B2 F' U2 R' B2
58. DNF R' F' D L2 U2 R L B2 U' L2 U' R B' L' U L2 B' L' B2 D2 B L' D' B2 U2
59. DNF F2 B' L U F U' R B2 L' R' U D B' U2 D2 R2 L F' U2 F D2 B' R' U2 B
60. (44.89) U F' U2 B R F' R' L D2 B D B R' L D' F2 B U2 R2 D' R2 U F2 D L
61. DNF B D U' R D2 B' L D' F' U' F2 D' U' R' U' R D B D' L R' D' B' D' B
62. DNF D2 F' D L2 R2 F' U2 R D2 R B2 D' B R L2 F2 L D' F' L2 D L' D' R2 F
63. 57.41 B2 U D R2 B2 L B2 F' R2 B U' B2 U' F' B2 R B2 U2 D B2 D U2 B' F' D2
64. 53.27 L D' B2 L2 U' R L B' R' D' U' L D' B F' R' D2 L U' L2 D F' B2 L U2
65. 56.68 L R' B L' D2 F2 L' U' L U2 L2 F2 D B2 L R B U F2 L2 D' U2 L B2 U2
66. 54.54 L2 B2 D' R2 L F L' F2 D B' R' L' F2 D' R2 B U L' U' B' L U2 R' F U
67. 1:13.89 F U2 L' B2 R B' L' F B' D2 U F' L' U' B U2 R L D2 B2 F U B R2 F2
68. 52.18 U2 B' L' D2 R' U2 R U B2 U2 D B U2 F2 U D2 L2 U' B' L2 F2 R F L F2
69. DNF B R D2 R U' R2 B F D' B R' L B2 D U' L U R2 L' D' F U2 L U B2
70. 1:08.62 D2 U F2 B U' L2 B' U' R' F D2 U L2 D' L2 F2 B' D' L' U2 R' D B R U
71. 1:18.27 D2 L2 R' D' U F2 D' B D' U' R2 D' U' L B U2 D' B2 F' U' B R' F D U'
72. 53.22 F2 U L2 R2 F2 B U' D' L' F' R2 F D' B2 D' F' D2 U L2 R2 F U D' B' F'
73. 58.77 B U' R2 F' L F' B' U2 R2 U2 B' D' L' F' D2 U2 F2 R2 L B2 R2 L F2 R2 L'
74. DNF L D2 F' B' U' F' L' B2 U' B R U' B' F L2 U D' B D R' B' D' F' L2 F'
75. DNF U2 B D B U D' B' D' F' B2 U' D' B2 U2 D2 L' B' L' B' D2 L R B2 D2 B
76. DNF B' U R' D2 L2 F' R2 B F2 D L2 B2 D U' F2 U L2 D L' F B R' B2 D L'
77. DNF F U B' F2 U' B' L B R' L' U' F R2 D2 U2 L2 B2 U F' L2 B2 R L2 F2 B'
78. DNF R L B2 D2 B2 L' D B2 F2 R2 F' R D' F2 L2 D U R' B2 U2 B R2 L' D R'
79. DNF U L2 F' R2 D B F2 D L' R2 B L' B' D' R2 U2 D R' D' L2 U R B F2 L2
80. 1:03.44 L2 B U F U2 R F2 L R F' B' L' B2 D' U R D' U' L2 F2 B D F R' F
81. DNF R B' U D R2 D' F2 U F' D L D F2 L' R2 D2 F U' L2 R2 B L2 R F2 B'
82. DNF R B2 L' B' D' B' U D' L U R L2 F' R D' F2 D' B F' U B' L2 U' B2 R
83. DNF F U F D F2 U' L' B' D B F L D2 L R' U2 L R' D2 U2 B' D2 R F D
84. 1:03.63+ D2 R2 F2 D L' D' B2 F2 U' B2 R' D F2 R2 D' L R2 U2 R2 U' F2 R' D U B'
85. 1:07.85 L' D2 B2 R2 B' D' F R' F L2 B2 D2 U B L' R2 B2 L2 R F B' R' U' D2 F'
86. DNF B F U2 F U2 F' L R2 D' R B R2 L' U' L D' B' D F' U' B' F U L F'
87. 1:08.04 L U2 D R' D' L B2 U L D' R F' R' F' R L' U R2 D' U' F U2 D' B' F2
88. DNF L R U' L2 R F' L2 R' F D R2 U' D' B U' D L' F L B U' D F R2 B'
89. 51.80 R' D' F2 L' F D' R' L D U B2 L D' L U D' L F' B2 D F' L2 U L F
90. 1:23.65 F2 B L2 D U2 L F2 B' D F' B R D2 R2 U2 B L2 U' L2 F2 U2 D' R' B' L
91. DNF B F2 L D U R' U F R U B2 L' F2 D B' F D' U2 B' L R U2 F2 B' D
92. 1:20.16 B2 D2 L U R U' B D2 B D' L2 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 F' B' D2 F2 U' L D' R' F'
93. 1:03.07 U2 B2 D R2 U' L D' B' L F R F2 R2 U R2 D U' R' B2 U' D' R B' R F
94. 1:19.31 B U2 R' U' R' L2 D2 L' B2 D R2 F' L' B D2 R D F' R' B2 U F' U' B2 F
95. DNF U2 D' B' D' B2 U D' B2 D R B U2 F' U2 F' R' L' U F' B L' D' R B' U2
96. DNF R F' R' B F L D' R D B' U' L2 B' R L F2 B' U' F' L' U2 D F R2 B'
97. 1:28.32 R B2 D' F2 L' U' L D L' B' F R' L D' R2 D' R' F2 L' D2 U' L' R F2 L'
98. DNF D U F2 B2 L R D R L' F2 L' U F' U' F U L R' U2 B2 R L D R F'
99. (DNF) L' D2 B2 D' B L' B R F R2 B U F' R U2 L' R U' R B' D2 L' U' R' U2
100. 52.56 U L2 R F2 R2 L2 U2 B D L R' U' R2 F2 B2 L F D' B D B2 L' F L' B



Just 5 minutes pause between 68 and 69 solve. If I didn't DNF solve 74, would have been 1:01.something avg12


----------



## lucarubik (Aug 28, 2011)

with a sub 10 memo how can you be so slow?


----------



## y235 (Aug 28, 2011)

3BLD
switched to days ago from OP edges to Turbo edges.

Average: 3:56.94
Standard Deviation: 13.28
Best Time: 3:06.64
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	3:36.02	R' B F2 R' F2 D' U2 L R' B2 F R2 B' L' R U2 L' R F D' U B F2 L R2
2.	(3:06.64)	R D' U F D' B' L' D U L2 D' U L2 D U' R' B' F2 D B' F2 U2 L' R' B
3.	(DNF)	R2 B' F' D' U' R2 F2 D' R2 D U2 R B' D2 U B F U2 L2 D2 U F2 U' B' D2
4.	3:56.80	U L R' B2 F' L' R' D2 L F' U' L2 R' B2 F2 D' U B' L B2 F' D2 U2 R2 U'
5.	4:18.00	U R2 B' L B F2 L2 U' B2 R2 U2 L' R2 B D U' B F D2 F' R D' L' D2 U


----------



## porkynator (Aug 28, 2011)

lucarubik said:


> with a sub 10 memo how can you be so slow?


 
Sub10 memo happened just once or twice.
I average around 15 for memo in a normal solve, 12 if I rush and 20 if it's a safe solve... So yes, I'm slow with execution, it's like 30-50s on average. I'm planning to work on it after Milan Blind Day, which is on Sunday.


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 28, 2011)

Keroma12 said:


> First time competing officially in blindfolded:
> 
> DNF (3:47) then success 4:08
> 
> so many flipped edges on the second


 
felt good when i did this last weekend, especially because i didnt think i could do my third solve (because of the cutoff).


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 29, 2011)

Few accomplishments

Did 7x7 sighted (BLD method obviously)
When I was going over my weekly review of all the corner commutators, I successfully did each one without too much thinking...so yay.
I started my edge commutator list >.


----------



## Kian (Aug 29, 2011)

First successful M2 solve!


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 29, 2011)

Kian said:


> First successful M2 solve!


 
Yeah Kian! :tu


----------



## lucarubik (Aug 29, 2011)

10/10 in 50:35.04
I was going safety and I recived a phone call so it wasnt sub50


----------



## TMOY (Aug 29, 2011)

8/10 in 50:57, 35 minutes memo.
It qualifies as an accomplishment because 6 points is PB for me


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 30, 2011)

3:41.22 3BLD.

I'm completely resetting all my PBs in BLD because I'm relearning BLD. BH corners (*ULB*), and eventually speed optimal three cycle edges (DF).


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 30, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> 3:41.22 3BLD.
> 
> I'm completely resetting all my PBs in BLD because I'm relearning BLD. BH corners (URB), and eventually speed optimal three cycle edges (DF).


 
I guess this is the one time, and probably only time, I can say I'm "technically" faster than you .

Why URB?


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 30, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> I guess this is the one time, and probably only time, I can say I'm "technically" faster than you .
> 
> Why URB?


 
Because I fail at actually typing out which buffer I use. If you can't tell, I need to sleep. Haha. ULB.

Fixing.


----------



## porkynator (Aug 30, 2011)

number of times: 60/100
best time: *37.28*
worst time: 1:26.67
best avg5: *50.11* (σ = 4.69)
best avg12: *1:00.51* (σ = 8.36)
session mean: *58.17*


Spoiler



Times:
1:07.54, 58.16, 48.32, DNF(1:12.43), DNF(1:07.47), 52.34, 56.93, DNF(1:15.32), 59.54, 59.97, 1:16.57, 52.09, DNF(1:02.70), DNF(1:17.04), 1:26.67, 46.27, 1:07.12, 45.94, 56.71, 1:11.34, 50.90, 50.13, DNF(1:03.86), DNF(1:07.12), DNF(1:11.41), 1:05.84, 1:11.54, DNF(1:04.66), 39.69, 56.94, 57.40, 1:20.41, 56.97, DNF(1:05.46), DNF(1:09.72), 1:01.14, DNF(1:03.14), 52.86, DNF(54.46), 1:12.96, DNF(57.12), 56.66, DNF(57.59), DNF(1:04.43), 1:21.16, DNF(1:01.88), 1:00.78, DNF(1:06.71), DNF(1:03.31), 1:02.98, 40.78, 43.10, DNF(1:08.93), DNF(1:04.38), 1:03.12, 41.72, 53.29, 55.74, DNF(1:30.70), DNF(1:21.39), DNF(49.65), 1:03.57, 1:04.88, DNF(50.08), DNF(59.00), 1:08.26, DNF(54.47), DNF(53.56), 1:08.47, 45.79, 44.90+, 47.91, 56.63, DNF(1:02.00), 55.92, 1:08.38, 1:11.70, 1:06.15, 1:02.79, 1:01.32, DNF(52.44), 37.28, 48.28, 57.71, 55.07, DNF(1:10.43), DNF(55.65), 55.22, DNF(1:02.05), 57.28, 57.51, DNF(1:11.42), DNF(1:12.26), DNF(1:02.36), DNF(1:09.14), DNF(42.53), DNF(1:07.96), DNF(57.34), 50.20, 43.66

Scrambles:
1. 1:07.54 D2 B F R' B' U2 R D L' B F' R2 D' B2 F' U' R2 B F' L2 B D R2 F' L2
2. 58.16 R' B' U' R2 B F2 R' B' F R' L' U L U D2 L' D U F2 L2 F R2 L F' D2
3. 48.32 R2 F' D2 R' L' D' F' R2 L F' L' D' U F L2 D' L' B' U' F L2 R2 D2 B' L
4. DNF R U' L2 R' U F2 U' L2 B' F2 U' D' F2 R U' F' L2 U D F' R' F L' F2 U
5. DNF U F2 D F2 D' U L B2 R2 U2 F' U R' U' F' U' D B' L U' D' L2 B R2 U'
6. 52.34 B2 F L B2 R' D R' D' F2 D2 U B R2 B' L' R F' B' U2 D' R' D U B2 R'
7. 56.93 R2 L2 B2 L' F' U R' U L' U2 L' F2 D' F U R' F' D2 U2 B U2 F2 L' F L
8. DNF U' D2 L2 F' L2 F2 R' D2 U B2 R D L F' B' R' D' F L' F' U2 B' D U2 F2
9. 59.54 B' R U2 F' R' B' D' U B2 F2 L' R D2 R2 L2 D2 B2 F' L' U L' U' B' F' D
10. 59.97 F R F2 R U' D R2 F' D F2 U2 B F R B2 U2 D L2 B R2 D' U L' U' R
11. 1:16.57 D L B' R2 U2 B' U' F2 U D' R2 U' R B2 U' F U' B' U R D2 U' L2 U D2
12. 52.09 D2 L2 R2 F B2 L' B2 L' B' D2 L F2 R' B R' L F' L' U R D2 B' U B' D'
13. DNF D F2 B2 L R2 U B F R' U F' R' D F U' B2 L B2 F U2 F D B F2 U
14. DNF U L2 F U B2 U' B2 R B' R D' R2 F B L U2 F R2 L2 D' R D' B2 R' F'
15. 1:26.67 D2 L R D L' D' F' L' R U B L U2 L B' F2 R F' U' F2 L2 U2 R2 F U2
16. 46.27 F R' U D2 R U' L U' R' B2 D2 R F2 D L' F' B2 L2 B F' R' U2 L' F D'
17. 1:07.12 F U' R F2 B2 U' D' B D F D' B2 F2 L2 U' D' L U' L2 B' U' R B' R2 L'
18. 45.94 L F R' F2 B' D R B2 D R2 D L' U D2 L R2 B' F U2 L B2 F2 L D' R'
19. 56.71 F2 L R' D' R F2 D2 B' U' R F' L' R' D' R2 B' U2 D2 B2 U R D U B2 L
20. 1:11.34 U2 R' F' B' L' F L U2 B2 L' D U2 L' R' D2 R2 U' D' L2 B2 F' L R B' F'
21. 50.90 B F2 L' U' L B2 D2 F2 L F R D R B' D R2 L B2 R' L2 U2 R' F2 D' U'
22. 50.13 D2 B' R2 U2 F' U F D2 F' U' L' B R' U F' D' L2 R2 U' L R B' R2 F B
23. DNF R' D L R' U F' L B' D' R L B2 U2 L2 F2 B' L2 F L D2 L2 B2 L F D
24. DNF F2 B D' B2 U B2 F' D2 U F L' D R' F U F' B2 U F' B2 D' R' U' F D
25. DNF B D B' R' U2 L' D2 F' L2 U2 B' U D L2 D B F D B' L F2 R L2 D' B
26. 1:05.84 B L B' R' U' F2 D' R2 L' B U2 L2 U B2 L' R' F' R L2 F' D U2 L' U2 R
27. 1:11.54 L' F D' U' F' L2 U' R L B2 R2 F' R' U B F2 D U2 F B U B2 F' U' F
28. DNF U D R2 U R U L' F U R' F L2 D2 L R2 B' D2 L D2 U F' L2 D' U L
29. 39.69 B' F' R L B' F D B U2 D L' U2 F' B' D U2 L' U F U D' F D B' L
30. 56.94 R2 U' R2 B' D2 F2 U' F' U L U B' F D' F2 R' B R B2 L' B U B2 F' D'
31. 57.40 B U2 R' L2 U' D R2 L2 B R2 D R B F U' B2 F2 R L' U2 L2 R2 F' D L'
32. 1:20.41 F2 R2 D2 R' D2 R U B2 D' R' L U B2 D' B' L' D2 F R U' B' D R U2 L2
33. 56.97 U R' B2 L R2 F U' D2 L B2 U R U' D B U F U2 R' B D' F B D' L'
34. DNF F U' B' L F2 B' L2 B2 U2 F2 B U2 D2 L2 U D2 L U2 D B' D' U R2 L2 B2
35. DNF B2 U2 D R' F U L2 D' U2 R' F' R' U R L D' L2 U D F2 U R U2 F' B
36. 1:01.14 F' R2 L2 F L R2 D2 L F2 L U R' B2 R F' D2 B R F2 L' D2 L' D R2 D2
37. DNF U L U' B' R2 D' B U' F2 B U2 B U' D R2 L D B2 F U F B' D2 F2 U2
38. 52.86 D U' R2 L' D' L2 D' U2 L' B2 F R2 D' R U' D' L U F D F' L2 B' R2 L'
39. DNF B' U' F' D U2 R' D2 R2 F2 L' B' U R2 F L2 U' B' U2 B' F2 R2 L B2 F U
40. 1:12.96 L' U2 F' B2 L R2 U L R F' L' B D' L' F B' U D L' D' L' B' L2 R' F
41. DNF U2 D B2 R U D2 B' F R U R2 F L2 F U2 B2 D B' L2 U F' D2 L' U' B2
42. 56.66 U L2 U L' F D2 U2 R D F' B2 D R B D U' B U2 R' B' R' F D' F2 U2
43. DNF F' L U' L' U' L' D F U' R2 D' U2 R' F2 B' D F2 R' D R' F2 D2 U' R2 D2
44. DNF U2 L' F' D L' R F2 R L' U L' U D R U2 D2 B' R F2 L2 R F' U2 R' U
45. 1:21.16 B' R' F L2 D R' U' F2 D2 F2 L2 F U2 B2 F' L2 U2 D2 F2 L U' B R2 L F
46. DNF R2 F2 U' R2 L2 U2 F B' D2 U2 B U2 B F2 L2 R D2 U2 F R D B2 R F' B
47. 1:00.78 L2 D F' R L' B D F2 D' B U R D U2 B2 U B' L2 R2 F2 B D F' R' L'
48. DNF R L' F2 B D' B L U2 B2 D B R2 F2 L B2 R2 U R F B L' F2 B' U F2
49. DNF U L' B2 U R' B2 L' U D2 B U' F' L D' U' R' B2 L D2 U2 L D R2 U' D
50. 1:02.98 F2 B' U D L' R2 F' B R2 F2 D B' L' R2 U2 R' B' L' B2 D L2 D2 U2 L B
51. 40.78 U' F L2 F' L' R F B2 R' B2 R' D' U' F2 L R' F B U B2 D' L R' D F2
52. 43.10 B2 U2 B2 R D' L R U' B2 D' L2 R' D' L2 D2 U L D B2 U2 D' L R2 U2 D'
53. DNF U2 B2 R2 L2 D F2 U D' R2 D' R U2 R U R L B2 F R2 D' R' F' B' L2 R2
54. DNF B2 R L U2 B' U R' B F2 R2 B' R' D' F U R B L2 D2 B2 U2 D' F U2 R
55. 1:03.12 B2 L' F L2 D2 F2 R' U F' D2 R2 B L2 R' U2 D' R D L2 B L2 D L' U' F'
56. 41.72 B D2 L R2 D2 R F2 B' R' D2 F R' L U2 B2 D' L D R B2 L2 F D2 B R'
57. 53.29 U' B' F' U R' L' F2 B' R' L2 D L' U' B L' F' B U B2 D' B2 F R' D2 F'
58. 55.74 F2 U2 B D R L2 D2 U2 F2 R F2 L2 U2 D' L2 B2 L' B' L D' R2 D F2 L R2
59. DNF B2 R D2 B' R' D2 U F' U' F' R' U L2 D2 R L F2 R' B2 F' D2 L' D2 L2 F'
60. DNF R' F2 R2 D' R' F2 U2 F2 L2 R' F L R2 U' B' D U2 R2 F B L2 R' U R B
61. DNF D' L R' D U2 B2 D' U' B2 D2 L R F U' R' F U2 R' B L R' F' U2 D2 L'
62. 1:03.57 B' U2 R' F2 L2 B' U' R2 L' B R' F' L2 D2 U2 R' B' D L' B2 D' L F' R2 D'
63. 1:04.88 L' U2 D2 F D2 B' F D2 R D2 U' F2 L2 B R' U2 B R U' L' U L2 R' U2 L
64. DNF D' R' L' F2 R2 L2 F2 U D2 R D2 U2 F' L' R F D' F L2 U L B R2 B U
65. DNF D' U' R F' U' F' L' R2 D2 B' R D2 F2 B' U2 L2 F' R U2 B2 D' B' R' L' B
66. 1:08.26 F B D2 B' U F R2 U' F2 D2 B2 U' R' U' D L' B F2 L2 R F2 B' L2 U' R2
67. DNF L' U' B' R' F U2 B U' R2 U' B' F R' B' D2 U R' D' U2 R F' R U' B2 D2
68. DNF F B' R' D' U' R D B U' R' L F2 U L R' F' B U' D' F R' L2 U R' B2
69. 1:08.47 F R2 D U2 B2 R D' R2 F2 R2 F' L B' R' U2 B' L' B' L U B R U2 D2 F
70. 45.79 L' B' F' D U' R F D R' U2 L R F' B2 R2 U2 F' U' F R' L' D2 L2 B' F2
71. 44.90+ D' B' U' R' D2 U2 B2 U F2 B D2 B R U B2 U F U' B' U D' F2 R' F R'
72. 47.91 F2 L U2 D L B2 R2 F B R2 U' L2 B2 L F' U R F U B2 D' B2 F L2 U
73. 56.63 B' L' B R2 F B L' D' R D' F L U' B' F R2 U' F2 B' U2 B2 D2 F R2 F
74. DNF R' L U2 R2 L' D' L2 U' D2 F2 R' B' L F2 D' L' R' F L F' L' F' L2 U F2
75. 55.92 B' R F' R2 L F' U2 F2 U' R B' R F2 B U2 L' B2 F' R B R F D2 B' D2
76. 1:08.38 B' D U R' B D L' F' B' R' D2 F R2 F2 L2 R' D U B2 D2 F' U F2 R D'
77. 1:11.70 L F2 L' F D' U2 B2 D' L B' R U2 L' R' D' U F B D' U' B R D2 B' D'
78. 1:06.15 R' L' F2 L' D U' R' U' F R2 L2 U L' F' R L2 B' F2 R F L F D2 R L
79. 1:02.79 L2 U2 F B D2 F2 D B' U2 D' B' F L' D U' F2 L F' R B U B F2 R' B
80. 1:01.32 L U B' R' U' R2 D' F B' L F R F' B2 D R B2 L F' U F' U B2 F2 D2
81. DNF F D2 L2 F' L2 B2 F' U2 B U F U' F2 U D L' U2 F' B U' R' B' F2 D' L'
82. 37.28 R B2 F2 U' L2 U B' L' U' L' U L' U2 R L' U2 L F' U2 R F D' U' B R
83. 48.28 F D L' R D' U2 R' D' B' D' F D' R2 L2 F L2 D F2 L' F2 B D2 F2 U' R
84. 57.71 D U2 L U' F U' R' F' L U L D B' R2 D2 U' F2 U B F' L D' F' R D2
85. 55.07 R2 L B2 D2 B R' F R' F2 U2 R' L2 U2 D L2 B F' D F L R F R2 U F'
86. DNF F' L D2 R B2 U L' F D2 B2 U' D2 R' B2 R' F B2 L B D B' D2 R2 F' L'
87. DNF R' D2 F2 D2 B' F2 D' R' B' F D2 U2 L' R' F R L' U2 R L2 B' L' D U' F
88. 55.22 R2 D2 F D2 R2 F2 U' L' D U' L2 B' U2 R' L' D' F R2 L' U' D R2 D L R
89. DNF F' L' F2 D2 F2 U' R2 F B' L' R2 D' U' F L F R2 B2 D2 L D2 L2 F2 R B'
90. 57.28 D2 L U L' F U' R2 L F' B2 R2 B2 F' U2 R2 B2 R' F R' F' R D' R2 U' R'
91. 57.51 L2 U D B D R B2 F2 D' R' F2 U B' U B U2 B L2 U D F B2 L2 U' D2
92. DNF R2 L' U R B2 R L B2 D2 F2 D' R L' U' D2 B2 L2 B L B F' L2 D' R' U2
93. DNF F2 L R2 B2 F D B2 D' U B' D' F D2 U2 B R' F D' L R' F2 R D U2 F2
94. DNF F' B' R2 U2 R2 B R' U' L' B L D L F' R2 B2 U2 B' D F' L2 D2 U R2 U2
95. DNF U' D F2 R' D B U' L' D U' R L2 B' D F' B' D2 L2 D' U2 B2 R F' D2 B
96. DNF R' U2 B2 U2 L R B L R F' D R F2 D2 F2 D' U R' B F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 L
97. DNF R D2 U' F2 R2 F' U' L2 B2 D2 F2 R2 B F' U R2 U2 F2 U2 R F L2 D R2 U2
98. DNF B U' L' D2 F' R D2 U2 R' F R L' F' U F' R2 D' B2 R2 B' D2 B L' D2 L'
99. 50.20 L2 U2 R2 D2 F' U B' D2 U R B U2 D' F' L B F2 R D U2 R2 F2 R2 B F
100. 43.66 D B' R2 D B R L2 F' U2 B2 R' D U' L2 U' D B' L' D F2 B2 R B2 R2 L


PB single, avg5, avg12


----------



## verdito (Aug 30, 2011)

first succesful M2/OP solve! 1:42.84 but i writed the memo in a paper, so i doesn't count


----------



## lucarubik (Aug 30, 2011)

seriously porkynator I think Ive never memoed sub10 and I have like 8 subWR, I dont really turn fast either, you really have to work on that execution


----------



## porkynator (Aug 30, 2011)

lucarubik said:


> seriously porkynator I think Ive never memoed sub10 and I have like 8 subWR, I dont really turn fast either, you really have to work on that execution


 
I know... what do you average on Memo/Execution? And which method do you use?


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 30, 2011)

3:19.73 3BLD. Improving fast.


----------



## lucarubik (Aug 30, 2011)

I avg 13 memo and 25 execution with letter pairs/ audio loop BH/ freestyle


----------



## Tomas1988 (Aug 31, 2011)

4x4x4 BLD

Individual Times:
1.	6:33.72	B D' u U2 L2 D2 L2 R B' R F u r' u' U2 r2 D u f D2 B D2 F D u U L' r' R u' R2 B' D2 B' u f' L2 f' F L

!!!


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 31, 2011)

2/2 in 1:38.28 

D' F' U' R2 F' R2 U B R B' D' L' R2 B2 F2 L' B U B U B R F D U'	
F' L2 R' B U2 F2 D2 F2 R D' U R F D' L U2 B2 D F2 D2 U2 B D F L2

Not sure what the splits were, didn't look up the entire time.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 31, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> 2/2 in 1:38.28



WHAT THE F***
Also I checked, it WAS 1:05


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 31, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> WHAT THE F***
> Also I checked, it WAS 1:05


 
Haha, I watched the footage, turns out that it was 1:02.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 31, 2011)

Wtf? Zane you have a video of this? I'd love to see it. Crazy fast, I assume you went full out on your speed? Not safe at all?


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 1, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Wtf? Zane you have a video of this? I'd love to see it. Crazy fast, I assume you went full out on your speed? Not safe at all?


Sorry I didn't get it on video, I thought about getting out my camera... but didn't. This was going full speed.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 1, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Haha, I watched the footage, turns out that it was 1:02.


 
but.. but live results said 1:05.96. (Oh well, atleast you weren't right either)

2	Zane Carney	Australia	1:05.96	1:02.96	DNF	1:02.96	

I *was* right!


----------



## danthecuber (Sep 2, 2011)

Got my first corners only success! Execution time was 45.16.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 2, 2011)

[17:37] <Piecez> hmm
[17:37] <Piecez> i suppose i should practice bld
[17:37] <Piecez> ,3
[17:37] <+Nibblr> 3x3 Scramble #20896: B D2 F2 B U B' D' L F L2 R2 B' L' U L' B' L' D2 U' F D' R' D2 B2 D
[17:38] <+Kirjava> nice bld scramble
[17:38] <Cpcatapilla> Piecez: BLD FMC
[17:38] <Cpcatapilla> use BH and do a FMC solve[17:38]
[17:39] <Piecez> LOOLOL PB
[17:39] <MLSTRM> sounds like a good idea....
[17:39] <Piecez> aronpm: 
[17:39] <Piecez> 50.14
[17:40] <Piecez> awesome scramble
[17:40] <MLSTRM> onice
[17:40] <+Kirjava> lols pwned
[17:40] <+aronpm> Piecez: ?

Apparently I scrambled wrong in later chat with aronpm (NEVERMIND, I DIDN'T SCRAMBLE WRONG)

2 comms to solve corners. (THIS IS WRONG, bolded was added)
UBL-FUL-RDF
*UBL-FUR-UBR*
UBL-LDB-DRB

Memo for edges was
NP(Neil Price) eating Lunchables (LU)
TQ (tacks) stuck in an Igloo (IG)
AC.

1 edge solved, UF, along with 2 corners(?)


----------



## tozies24 (Sep 2, 2011)

BLD solve in front of someone. 9:20 because I really really wanted to get it, but still a success is a success.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 2, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> [17:39] <Piecez> 50.14


 
Awesome stuff! Looks like you may beat me to sub-50 yet (actually you already did  )


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Awesome stuff! Looks like you may beat me to sub-50 yet (actually you already did  )


 
Haha, nah that sub50 wasn't legit and you know it .

I was really excited and frustrated when I saw the timer. So close!

I'm really lucky the corners were extremely easy. If I was using my main cube, this would have been sub50. I was using an out of box guhong that I keep at work (I'm at work right now...)


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 3, 2011)

New MultiBLD Personal Best for me!

4/6 in 57:27 [36:00]

Cube 1 was off by 2 Flipped Edges and 4 corners.
Cube 4 was off by 2 Flipped Edges and 3 corners.

My previous best before this was my competition which was 1/2 in 20:00 (Was really 2/2 in 22:xx but rules say maximum of 10 minutes per cube...) and this is my largest attempt. Before it was a 3 cube attempt where I solved one so a DNF.

I am really happy right now and hopefully I can get 6/6 next time!


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 4, 2011)

8:02.26[3:3x] 5x5 BLD, first scramble for weekly comp 36.


----------



## gbcuber (Sep 4, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> 8:02.26[3:3x] 5x5 BLD, first scramble for weekly comp 36.


 
Wow! That's crazy!


----------



## Julian (Sep 4, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> 8:02.26[3:3x] 5x5 BLD, first scramble for weekly comp 36.


Wow, congrats Zane!


----------



## y235 (Sep 4, 2011)

MULTIBLD 2/2 8:54.88+
1) U D L' D' U2 R L' D2 F D2 B F L' U2 D2 L R' U L R' U2 D L2 F2 R 
2) F' R' U' F2 L' R2 F' R D2 F' U2 L F L' D' B' L2 D' L' U2 L' U2 R2 B U
first ever success
4th try


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 4, 2011)

HHHOOOOOOLLLLLLLYYYYY SSSSSHHHHHHH!!!!!!T

1:39.73 BLD!!!!!!! SUCCESS!!!!!!!!!! 

MY ORIGINAL GOAL WAS TO GET SUB 3...........

MEMO WAS SO EASY AND 3 EDGES WERE DONE.....

EDGES: RIKO PMP GNV
CORNERS: OO WGW ORO

D2 F R2 U' L' R' U2 R F2 D' U2 L R' U L' R U' B F2 R2 D2 L U2 F' U


----------



## vcuber13 (Sep 4, 2011)

3:49.73
3) U2 L2 D2 F' R B2 F D2 B2 F2 D' R2 D' U B' F' U' L U' L R D2 L2 D' R
from bld race


----------



## TMOY (Sep 5, 2011)

56.71, new PB by a lot (at least 0.20 s )


----------



## porkynator (Sep 5, 2011)

From Milan BLD Day:
3BLD
First round: 1:02.72, DNF, DNF
Final: 1:03.xx, DNF, DNF

Multi:
5/8 (45 minutes?)
5/8 (52 minutes?)

Comment: 1:02 and 1:03 were both safe solves, very good safe solves for me. No sub1, but it's only my 2nd competition, I don't complain at all. First multi was easy, 2 cornes and 1 edge flipped in 8 cubes; off by 3 edges, 3 corners, 2 corners. Secondo multi was pure pain, I asked many people to kill me after that; 16, I say 16 corners twisted (I don't remember how many edges, but more than 2); only one cube didn't have any twist or flip; one cube had 6 (yes, 6) corners twisted, and 2 swapped. Still 5/8 (3 edges, 2 edges, 2 edges).
I still placed second in multi, since many people decided to focus on big cubes blind.


----------



## lucarubik (Sep 5, 2011)

I made 1:02 in my second competition too 
Rubik's cube blindfolded
05-sep-2011 15:23:32 - 15:53:02
Cubes solved: 21/25
Mean: DNF
Average: DNF
Best Time: 34.04
Median: 43.73
Worst Time: DNF
Standard deviation: 7.02

Best average of 5: 40.54
1-5 - (48.31) (35.50) 38.96 43.21 39.45

Best average of 12: DNF
1-12 - 48.31 (35.50) 38.96 43.21 39.45 49.73 57.64 DNF 38.40 (DNF) 39.60 37.00



Spoiler



1. 48.31 D' R2 U' F2 L2 F2 L2 D F2 U2 L2 B' R' B' R F L' B R' D' B'
2. 35.50 U L2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 L2 U2 B L2 U L' U2 B' F2 R2 L D2 U2
3. 38.96 F2 D2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 U R2 B2 D B L2 D' L B2 U2 B D2 U' F
4. 43.21 D' L2 U F2 L2 D' R2 D B2 D U B F' U L' D2 U' B' L2 F
5. 39.45 L2 U2 L2 U B2 D2 R2 L2 F2 U L2 F' R' U2 L D' B U2 B' D2 F' L2
6. 49.73 U L2 D2 R2 D B2 U' F2 U B2 U2 R D' R2 D2 B2 U2 F2 R' B' R2 U'
7. 57.64 L2 F2 D' R2 D2 U L2 D L2 F2 U' B R F2 L D' L2 D2 B2 U F U2
8. DNF F2 R2 D2 B2 D' R2 L2 B2 R2 L2 D R' F' L2 B' L' B' U2 L' D F' U'
9. 38.40 U' B2 D2 R2 U' B2 F2 L2 U' R2 U2 L B R D' F R2 D R' B2 R U'
10. DNF U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U' B2 D R2 L2 D L B2 U' B2 D R B' U2 L2 B2
11. 39.60 F2 L2 D B2 U2 L2 D' F2 U' F2 U L' U2 F U2 B' D' B R2 U2 R'
12. 37.00 D2 B2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U R2 U' R2 B2 L D' B' R' F' D F2 L' B2 U L2
13. 43.62 B2 L2 U F2 L2 F2 D' R2 F2 L2 U F L' F2 D' R' U2 B R U' L U'
14. DNF U B2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 U' B2 R' L2 U2 F R2 B2 L U' B L U'
15. 51.11 L2 D2 F2 U L2 D2 L2 F2 D L2 U R F2 L' B R L D2 U R F'
16. 59.71 L2 F2 L2 U B2 R2 U R2 B2 D2 L2 B' D2 R L' B L' D2 B' L F2 U'
17. 46.34 R2 L2 U F2 D' R2 D2 L2 D F2 D' F B2 U' B2 R' L' F2 U' B' F U2
18. DNF D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D B2 U' B2 R2 D' L' R2 D B R2 F2 R2 U R2 L
19. 38.78 B2 L2 U R2 D' U2 L2 B2 D2 U B' R' B2 F R D R2 B' D' L D'
20. 43.28 B2 L2 D2 U R2 L2 F2 L2 D B2 F2 R D2 L F2 L2 U' B' L2 F D2 U'
21. 44.03 L2 U R2 U2 B2 U' B2 D R2 D' L2 F' R L D F2 D2 F' U2 F L' D'
22. 39.56 R2 D R2 F2 U2 R2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 F D R2 D R U' B' R' D' L'
23. 55.32 B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D' B2 L2 D U B2 R' D F' R L2 B' L F R B'
24. 43.73 L2 D R2 U2 R2 B2 D2 U R2 U' F2 L' F' U B U' B2 L2 U' R F U2
25. 34.04 L2 B2 D' F2 U L2 U L2 U2 F' R D2 B' L' B L F2 L' F'


I still think I can get the ER in two weeks, I did't practice too much this days ago but I will now, there's a lot to improve in this days because now I don't have a good control over my new edge cycles (really pro) and letter pair images so I have a lot of delays in every solve


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 5, 2011)

lucarubik said:


> I still think I can get the ER in two weeks


Why are you only aiming for ER, when WR is 1 second faster than it?

Nice times btw


----------



## lucarubik (Sep 5, 2011)

I dont know I'm still thinking about ER cause thats what I've been doing this months ago
thanks  I used to be better but after I got pyraminx and megaminx I left BLD a bit, but seeing matteo an of course andrey... I really want the ER...  I let it go a month ago by a B3 turn


----------



## Walter Souza (Sep 5, 2011)

First 4x4x4 success: 27:46.55.


----------



## Julian (Sep 6, 2011)

1:15.22 solving with edges first!

Now using words/sentences for corners, and audio for edges. Definitely gonna switch to this


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 7, 2011)

5x5 BLD in 7:39.31 

Memo was 4:00, so really good execution for me. 10 edges targets, 8 corner targets, 26 wing targets, 6 xcenters and 6 +centers solved.

As usual, I scrambled wrong, but it is still similar: f2 F2 U2 f b l' r2 D2 f l b2 B2 D b B L D B' D b2 D2 f2 u2 D d2 L' d u2 l B l2 F R' B2 b2 U' r2 d B f' D d2 l f' U2 r2 D2 u2 F2 D U L' u r' b2 F f2 L2 u' b


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 7, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> 10 edges targets, 8 corner targets, 26 wing targets, 6 xcenters and 6 +centers solved.


That's a lot of solved pieces 
Crazy fast though  First sub 8?


----------



## lucarubik (Sep 7, 2011)

00:30.90 L2 B2 U2 R2 L2 D L2 B2 D' F2 U' F' R' L2 F' U2 B' R2 D2 R2 U'
Is an acomplishment because the scramble was difficult with terrible cycles, here is the edges reconstruccion
L' U' L U L U L U' L' U' M U R2 U' M' U R2 U' L' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R L U' r' U M2 U' L U M2 U' x U R D U2 M U2 M' D' R' y z U2 R2 U M U' R2 U M' U
Is not my first subWR today anyway


----------



## Benyó (Sep 7, 2011)

probably because it's not subwr


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 7, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> That's a lot of solved pieces
> Crazy fast though  First sub 8?


Thanks . Yes, this is my first sub 8.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 7, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> 5x5 BLD in 7:39.31


 
Amazing Zane! These times you're getting lately are really amazing! :tu


----------



## lucarubik (Sep 7, 2011)

Benyó said:


> probably because it's not subwr


 
5. 27.70 U' B2 D' L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 L2 D' L B' D' U2 F' U L B R' F' U2 
is part of a good session
Mean: DNF
Average: DNF
Best Time: 27.70
Median: 38.16
Worst Time: DNF
Standard deviation: 4.03

Best average of 5: 36.86
3-7 - 34.25 (DNF) (27.70) 38.86 37.46

1. 33.29 U' F2 U' B2 L2 D B2 F2 L2 D' B2 L' D U' R2 B' F' L D2 R2 D'
2. DNF D F2 L2 D' L2 D' U' B2 R2 U2 L2 B D' L' F' U' R' L' D' B' F'
3. 34.25 B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D' L2 U' B2 D L2 B' R B2 R2 L F D' U' R B2
4. DNF R2 L2 D B2 R2 L2 U R2 B2 U2 R2 B R U2 R F' L' D' R' L D U2
5. 27.70 U' B2 D' L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 L2 D' L B' D' U2 F' U L B R' F' U2
6. 38.86 B2 F2 R2 D L2 D B2 D' L2 D2 L2 B' R' B2 D2 U2 R D L2 B' D2 U
7. 37.46 B2 D2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 U B2 L2 U2 B L' B D U B D' R' D' L D2
8. 39.45 F2 D L2 B2 D L2 D R2 F2 L2 U2 F' D' B' U2 B2 R' F D2 L' F2


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 7, 2011)

look who just finished a 3bld average of 5?!?!?! 

number of times: 4/5
best time: 2:41.88
worst time: 4:13.66

current avg5: 3:58.96 (σ = 13.60)
best avg5: 3:58.96 (σ = 13.60)

session avg: 3:58.96 (σ = 13.60)
session mean: 3:39.69


----------



## Mossar (Sep 8, 2011)

2:10.14, (1:51.99), 2:16.39, (2:26.33), 2:07.02
*Average:* 2:11.18

Maybe it's not so cool but I've started to learn blindfolded seriously on ~20th August and I had times between 3:30 and 4:00. After 2 weeks I do times between 1:50 and 2:30, so I'm very happy  Now it's harder to get down but I will try to do sub2 avgs.


----------



## x-colo-x (Sep 8, 2011)

5BLD	11:36.38 
U2 R2 F2 Uw2 Rw' U Lw B' R Fw Uw' L2 U2 F2 B2 Uw2 D2 F' U2 F' Lw' Rw2 U Uw2 Rw' U' D' Rw Bw' Rw' Bw' U D L2 Rw Uw' L Uw2 F2 Bw Rw2 Uw' L2 Fw2 Lw Uw2 D' F' Fw' D' R2 F2 Fw2 L2 F' Dw' Rw U Rw' R2

First solve with the sheng shou, pb.


----------



## Carson (Sep 9, 2011)

I have spent the last few days learning M2, after having used strict old pochman for what seemed like eternity. Tonight, I made my first few attempts at full bld solves.
1. DNF (13:18.81) I believe I messed up the BD alg... centers were off, along with other things
2. DNF (13:28.56) Off by two twisted corners
3. SUCCESS (13:03.55)

This is pretty slow, but considering my only success in competition with my old method was 9:xx, I can't really complain. Part of the issue is moving to letter pairs for corners, after having used visual memo for a long time. I didn't note the exact time, but I believe the memo for the success was around 7:30.

Edit:
4. DNF (20:25.65) - Off by two flipped edges
~15:00 for memo


----------



## aronpm (Sep 9, 2011)

1. 23.23 U' B2 U B2 L F' L2 B' L2 B F2 R2 F R2 F B' R2 D2 U L U' B' L' D' U' 

Reconstruction (76 moves)


Spoiler



//Corners:
U' L2 U R U' L2 U R' // (8/8)
y R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 y' // (9/17)
x' z' L2 D L' U2 L D' L' U2 L' // (9/26)
z L U' R' U L' U' R U x // (8/34)

//Edges:
z' M2 U R U' M2 U R' U' z // (8/42)
x r U R' U' M U R U' R' x' // (9/51)
U M' U L2 U' M U L2 U2 // (9/60)
x' U' L' U M U' L U M' x // (8/68)
M2 U R2 U' M2 U R2 U' // (9/76)


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 9, 2011)

aronpm said:


> 1. 23.23 U' B2 U B2 L F' L2 B' L2 B F2 R2 F R2 F B' R2 D2 U L U' B' L' D' U'
> 
> Reconstruction (76 moves)
> 
> ...



._.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 9, 2011)

aronpm said:


> 1. 23.23 U' B2 U B2 L F' L2 B' L2 B F2 R2 F R2 F B' R2 D2 U L U' B' L' D' U'
> 
> (76 moves)



It took me 1:15.10. But it only took me 75 moves.  (One less move for corners; apparently my orientation was one move better than yours.) (And you had more M or M' moves in your solve, where I had more M2s, so yours was probably actually more efficient overall.)


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 9, 2011)

This is my third week of real 3x3 blindfold solving. I had toyed around with it periodically before, but never quite understood it until 3 weeks ago.
First success was 13 minutes or so, and the 4:38.69 is my current PB. (This was actually done a few days ago.)

best avg5: 5:51.42 (σ = 13.29) – Solves 9 to 13
session mean: 6:05.20
success rate: 16/25


Spoiler



1. DNF(5:50.85) B2 L D' F2 L' B2 R' L2 U2 B L' U' B' D2 U' L F2 L' R' D U' R B U2 F 
2. DNF(6:45.76) F2 D R2 L2 B' D' B2 F2 U' B' L R D' R2 L' B' L' U R2 D2 U' R F2 R2 L2 
3. 5:25.86 F2 B R B' R' D' F D' U' F2 R' L D2 L2 D2 L R' U' L2 B D U' B' F2 L2 
4. 4:56.07 R2 L' D B R D' F' L2 F' B' L R' B2 L' U2 L U B F2 R U2 F2 L2 F2 U2 
5. 7:14.53 F' B' R' D' B2 F' D' R' L' D' L2 F B' R' B F' R2 F D' B2 L2 R B' U D2 
6. DNF(6:09.44) R2 L2 U' L U' L2 B' U' D' R2 U2 R' F' B' U' R' D' R B2 F R' F R2 B' L2 
7. 6:26.74 D' U' B' U' L' D F' L2 B U2 B2 F' L' F B R2 B' U' B' L' D' L2 D2 B2 L 
8. DNF(6:44.26) D2 F' L' R D F2 B2 U' B U2 F U' F L' U R' L2 D' R' B D B R B2 U 
9. 5:54.34 R' L' F B L F D2 R' D L' R2 U2 R' U' L2 B2 D' R F' R2 D2 F R' U R 
10. DNF(5:53.65) L' D B2 U' D2 F' D2 L' R2 B2 D' R L D2 R L' D B2 U F2 R' D2 R2 F' B' 
11. 6:06.05 F2 U' L' U' L2 D' B D2 L' F U' L' F' R L2 U L2 F2 B U2 B2 L B2 D L 
12. 5:33.89 D B' L2 R2 U2 L2 R2 U' R' L2 F2 U B' F2 L R B D2 L D2 F' L' R B2 R 
13. 4:38.69 B' F2 L D2 L' U' R F' L B L2 R' F' U F2 U D' R D' L B' D R B D' 
14. 6:25.55 L2 B R2 U2 L B U' B2 L2 D2 U R' U' F' R2 L2 B D R' B' R D' R' L D2 
15. 6:37.86 L D' L2 F2 R' F' U2 D2 F2 R' L2 D R2 D' L2 U R U L B' R' F' R' D' R2 
16. 8:16.83 D2 F2 L2 U2 B L' D F2 U B2 L D' R D F2 R D U' R' B' U' F2 R D2 R2 
17. DNF(9:04.13) D' L' D2 U F' U D2 L R2 F L U' R' L2 B U2 L2 D2 U2 L R' U2 D B' L 
18. DNF(6:00.45) F L' F B' L' F2 B' U D2 B2 F D' B L U2 L' F2 U2 D R' U2 L2 D U' B2 
19. 6:24.99 D2 U' R2 B R' F L F2 L U2 D R' B D' R' D U R F2 L R' U2 R' F2 U2 
20. 6:18.43 D' R D2 F2 D' B2 D U L2 F D L U2 L B' L' F2 R' D' U' B' L B R2 D2 
21. 6:18.78 L2 D2 F2 U L2 R2 F B R L' B D R' L2 D L' R' F D' L' R2 B F2 L2 B' 
22. DNF(5:35.38) F' U B2 R2 D R F B R' B' U D2 L B2 D U' L' F R2 B U2 R F' B D 
23. 5:03.12 F2 B2 D' U2 R' D R2 L2 B2 U2 B' R D' L' U' F2 U2 R F2 D R B2 F U' L 
24. 5:41.47 F' R2 U L D' B F R2 U2 D' B' F D2 F L' R' F2 D' U' L R' B D' L R 
25. DNF(7:05.04) B2 D' R' U' F2 D' U2 B' F' R2 B L2 F2 R' D2 R' U R U D2 L' R2 U L' U2


There were a few easy/weird scrambles, but I don't remember which.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 9, 2011)

Evan Liu said:


> This is my third week of real 3x3 blindfold solving. I had toyed around with it periodically before, but never quite understood it until 3 weeks ago.
> First success was 13 minutes or so, and the 4:38.69 is my current PB. (This was actually done a few days ago.)
> 
> best avg5: 5:51.42 (σ = 13.29) – Solves 9 to 13
> ...


 
Awesome! Stick with it.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 9, 2011)

aronpm said:


> 1. 23.23 U' B2 U B2 L F' L2 B' L2 B F2 R2 F R2 F B' R2 D2 U L U' B' L' D' U'


 
Holy crap! Aron, that's amazing! :tu


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 10, 2011)

3bld ao5 pb 

Average: 3:21.33
Standard Deviation: 12.89
Best Time: 3:04.43
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	(DNF)	D U B2 F2 L' D2 U F2 R' D2 L2 R D' U' B2 R' U' L R' D2 B F2 L2 R2 U
2.	3:09.26	D U2 F U' B D2 U2 B2 F U' B2 D2 U' B2 D2 F' D' F2 L2 D B' D2 U' B L2
3.	(3:04.43)	U' R U2 L2 B2 L' B2 F2 U' L R' B' D2 U' R' F2 L2 R D2 U B2 F' U' L2 B'
4.	3:09.88	U' L2 B' R U2 L D F U L' B' D' U L2 F L2 B' F U L2 D U2 L D U2
5.	3:44.86	B F2 D2 U L2 R' F2 D B L' U B' F' L2 R' D' U2 R D' L' R' U' B F U'


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 10, 2011)

3BLD avg5 pb: (35.74), (42.20), 42.20, 39.45, 36.02 = 39.22 

1.(35.74) R2 U2 F' D F L2 U L' U' R U B U' B U' B2 U' R2 L2 U2 F2 U2 L' D2 U2 
2. (42.20) L D2 F2 D' F2 D2 R' L' F' L' R2 U2 R2 L2 B' L2 B' L D' F2 R' U B L' U'
3. 42.20 L' F2 D2 R B' R2 B U' R2 D B2 F U' L U2 R L D' L' U2 B F2 U2 L' B2
4. 39.45 U R2 F' B2 R U2 L D' R2 B' R' L2 U2 B' R2 F2 D R B U2 F L' F2 U' R'
5. 36.02 L U' F U2 D' R B D F' L' R D' F2 R L F2 D2 R2 B' F R F' D2 U' B'

The consecutive 42.20s were cool.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Sep 10, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> 3BLD avg5 pb: (35.74), (42.20), 42.20, 39.45, 36.02 = 39.22
> 
> 1.(35.74) R2 U2 F' D F L2 U L' U' R U B U' B U' B2 U' R2 L2 U2 F2 U2 L' D2 U2
> 2. (42.20) L D2 F2 D' F2 D2 R' L' F' L' R2 U2 R2 L2 B' L2 B' L D' F2 R' U B L' U'
> ...



on cam?


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 10, 2011)

rubiksarlen said:


> on cam?


Nope, sorry.


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 10, 2011)

4:50.xx with freestyle edges and OP corners.
I'm a beginner btw.


----------



## Jakube (Sep 10, 2011)

Some Big BLD PBs during The blindfold race!

4x4x4 BLD: 6:25.95 [2:37]
Extremly short Memo, long execution but still 15 seconds better than my PB. It was very lucky (12 solved centers + 2 solved wings), so I will not count it as PB.

5x5x5 BLD: 15:53.64 [7:31]
Just a normal scramble.


----------



## TMOY (Sep 10, 2011)

New 3BLD PB for me: 48.51, first sub-50 
A bit lucky but not that much.


----------



## lucarubik (Sep 10, 2011)

congrats Zane!
but Im getting better too 
34.05 avg5 and 38.xx avg12


----------



## cuboy63 (Sep 11, 2011)

2:46.13 4BLD.

Scramble: Dw2 B2 Fw Rw2 F2 L2 D2 L Dw Uw R' F' D' Uw2 B2 Rw Uw' L' Rw2 Uw U' L Bw Fw2 Rw2 Bw R2 B2 Lw' B Bw U2 Rw R' Fw Lw2 Dw2 L' D Uw'


----------



## gbcuber (Sep 11, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> 2:46.13 4BLD.
> 
> Scramble: Dw2 B2 Fw Rw2 F2 L2 D2 L Dw Uw R' F' D' Uw2 B2 Rw Uw' L' Rw2 Uw U' L Bw Fw2 Rw2 Bw R2 B2 Lw' B Bw U2 Rw R' Fw Lw2 Dw2 L' D Uw'


 
How many sub-3's does that make?


----------



## cuboy63 (Sep 11, 2011)

> How many sub-3's does that make?



I think 6.


----------



## vcuber13 (Sep 11, 2011)

1. 4:11.56 L D U2 F2 B' R' U B2 U2 F L' U2 L B' D U' R D F' L' D2 U B2 F' U'
2. (3:04.68) R' D' L F' R D' R L' F B' L2 D' L2 R2 F2 B' L F B L2 R' F' D' F2 R2 PB!!! by a lot!!! like 45 sec!!!! fast memo
3. DNF [3:42] B2 D' U2 F' B R2 B2 R2 B' U B2 U2 F R2 D R2 D U' F2 L' F U B2 L2 D2 did an R2 at the end of corners undoing a set up (i think) so i was off by an x perm and a few edges
4. (DNF) [4:13] B2 L2 D' F2 L F U' F' U D F2 U2 L2 F' D2 L2 U2 B2 R D' B R' L' F U' scrambledish


----------



## lucarubik (Sep 11, 2011)

an xperm is an Hperm+U2 right?


----------



## vcuber13 (Sep 11, 2011)

yup, looks like the edges are solved and corners arnt


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 11, 2011)

Solves 2-7 of BLD race. M2/BH. 2 sub1s in the average of 5.

Average of 5: 1:07.66
1. 59.27 
2. 1:11.27
3. (DNF(1:52.14)[2twisted. LS.slow memo])
4. 1:12.44 
5. (56.29)


----------



## lucarubik (Sep 11, 2011)

I've just seen your 23.xx aron and it's really impresive! I didnt spect such a "difficult" scramble
it took me 34 seconds and I spent 2 more moves than you (I used this alg R' U' L U L U L U' L' U' L' R) so :tu !


----------



## Carson (Sep 12, 2011)

First multi attempt with M2 + Old Pochman Corners. 
1/2 - 27:29.12

I believe I may have somehow ended up with an x or x' in the middle of one of the cubes. It was extremely jumbled, but had lots of connecting corners/edges.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 12, 2011)

*(48.35[****KKKKKKKK YESSSSS]) 3x3x3 BLD solve. Chris and Rob, get those ovens cooking.*
1 edge solved and two edges flipped. Scramble 41 of the BLD race. I rememo'd to approximate my memo time, and I got 18 seconds. Reconstruction below. So 101 moves / 30 seconds execution = 3.36 TPS

z2 Y
Corners-
U' L2 U' R' U L2 U' R U2 (9/9)
y U' L2 U R2 U' L2 U R2 y' (8/17)
R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R (9/26)

Edges
U' L' U M2 U' L U (7/7)
M2 D R' U R' U' M' U R U' M R D' (13/20)
M U2 M U2 (4/24)
R' U R U' M2 U R' U' R (9/33)
M2 (1/34)
x' L U L' U' M2 U L U' L' x (9/43)
x' U L U' M2 U L' U' x (7/50)
x' R' U' R U M2 U' R' U R x (9/59)
y L' U' x M' U M' U M' U2 M U M U M U2 x' U L (16/75)

Total of 101 moves.


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 12, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> *(48.35[****KKKKKKKK YESSSSS]) 3x3x3 BLD solve. Chris and Rob, get those ovens cooking.*
> 1 edge solved and two edges flipped. Scramble 41 of the BLD race. I rememo'd to approximate my memo time, and I got 18 seconds. Reconstruction below. So 101 moves / 30 seconds execution = 3.36 TPS


 
Nice one, congrats!
Your solution doesn't work, but I don't know enough about the method to fix it; here is the visualization: http://tinyurl.com/algz2yUL2UR-UL2
I got 3:05.60 on that scramble, very nice indeed.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 12, 2011)

Evan Liu said:


> Nice one, congrats!
> Your solution doesn't work, but I don't know enough about the method to fix it; here is the visualization: http://tinyurl.com/algz2yUL2UR-UL2
> I got 3:05.60 on that scramble, very nice indeed.


 Yeah, alg garron doesn't work for me. I don't have java installed. But anyway I bolded what I found through a quick run through. Mind checking again?


RyanReese09 said:


> z2 Y
> Corners-
> *U' L2 U' R' U L2 U' R U2 (9/9)*


 Yeah, it was just that one line. Try again. I don't know how close the picture was. Thanks Evan .


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 12, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Yeah, alg garron doesn't work for me. I don't have java installed. But anyway I bolded what I found through a quick run through. Mind checking again?
> 
> Yeah, it was just that one line. Try again. I don't know how close the picture was. Thanks Evan .


 
Yep, it works, you can edit it into your original post now.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for making the alg garron link, and I'll go edit it now.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 12, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> *(48.35[****KKKKKKKK YESSSSS]) 3x3x3 BLD solve. Chris and Rob, get those ovens cooking.*


 
Congrats! I think I owe you a sub-60 and a sub-50 cookie lol! Can't wait to join you in the sub-50 club!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 12, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Congrats! I think I owe you a sub-60 and a sub-50 cookie lol! Can't wait to join you in the sub-50 club!


 
It's a great feeling, you'll love it .

One cookie is fine enough, the agreement was only for sub50 .

RACE TO SUB40(45?)!


----------



## aronpm (Sep 12, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> It's a great feeling, you'll love it .
> 
> One cookie is fine enough, the agreement was only for sub50 .
> 
> RACE TO SUB40(45?)!


 
I'll race you to sub20


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 12, 2011)

aronpm said:


> I'll race you to sub20


 
As in, you sub20, me sub40? I doubt I'll ever get sub20 .


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 12, 2011)

1:12.58 success :3 pretty lucky. 3 solved corners 2 solved edges.


----------



## aronpm (Sep 12, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> As in, you sub20, me sub40? I doubt I'll ever get sub20 .


 OK sure, might happen in the BLD race.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 12, 2011)

PB AO5(and AO6) and AO12 BLD  .

Average of 12: 1:11.17
1. 1:20.78 
2. 1:11.28 
3. 1:27.97 
4. 1:19.26 
5. 59.78 
6. 58.35 
7. (DNF(48.73)[screwed up corner comm. not even close to being done]) 
8. 1:05.52 
9. 56.02 
10. (54.12) 
11. 1:13.69 
12. 1:19.06[safety for ao12 ] 

Solves 5-10 is 59.96 AO6 O_O
Solves 6-10 is 59.92 AO5 O______O


----------



## vcuber13 (Sep 12, 2011)

you do comms and m2 right?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 12, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> you do comms and m2 right?


 
If you're talking to me, yes. I made a reconstruction of my 48 yesterday.


----------



## lucarubik (Sep 12, 2011)

congrats man  you WILL get sub20, if you want to


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 13, 2011)

lucarubik said:


> congrats man  you WILL get sub20, if you want to


 
Thanks! I just can't imagine dropping 40 seconds off though  (and off my sub1s, mind you, which are already really fast for me lol)


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 13, 2011)

another sub 2!!!! very easy.....

1:56.46

U' F2 R2 L2 D R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U' F U' F2 L D2 F' U B D' B U

ya...ummm 5 edges solved.. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 13, 2011)

Pandadudex96 said:


> another sub 2!!!! very easy.....
> 
> 1:56.46
> 
> ...


 
watwatwat 32.59. EVEN HAD EASY CORNERS.


----------



## Julian (Sep 13, 2011)

Pandadudex96 said:


> another sub 2!!!! very easy.....
> 
> 1:56.46
> 
> ...


lol 51


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 13, 2011)

3x3x3 BLD
2:01.28

The time isn't especially nice for me, but what makes this an accomplishment is that my roommate waited until right when I put on the blindfold for this solve, and then he shot me with nerf darts for almost the entire duration of the solve! He emptied 3 full clips on me lol. I was happy just to get the solve at all, but to almost sub-2 makes it even better! 

@Ryan! Holy crap! Sub-30 soon? Congrats dude!


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 13, 2011)

Haha, nice Chris. That sounds like some very good distraction practice.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 13, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> 3x3x3 BLD
> 2:01.28
> 
> The time isn't especially nice for me, but what makes this an accomplishment is that my roommate waited until right when I put on the blindfold for this solve, and then he shot me with nerf darts for almost the entire duration of the solve! He emptied 3 full clips on me lol. I was happy just to get the solve at all, but to almost sub-2 makes it even better!
> ...


 
Lol clearly not counting it. I don't expect a legit sub40 solve anytime soon. Not with M2/BH anyway. The move count is so high. And lolroommate.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 15, 2011)

1:36.52, 1:56.32, 2:21.84, 2:14.61, 1:56.01 = 2:02.31. No DNF's


----------



## Jakube (Sep 16, 2011)

*4x4x4 BLD PB: 6:24.11[3:01]*
*5x5x5 BLD PB: 13:49.67[5:54]*

I think I´m in love with BigBLD.


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 16, 2011)

Jakob, you continue to improve fast! :tu


----------



## Jakube (Sep 16, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Jakob, you continue to improve fast! :tu


 
Thanks, I did a great number of attempts in the last time, and I finally have a good memo system for BigBLD. Now I use sentences both for edges and centers, like Aron.


----------



## cuboy63 (Sep 17, 2011)

2:48.53 4BLD.

Edit: 2:41.97

Scramble: Bw2 Fw2 F' Rw2 R' Bw' D Bw' Fw2 Uw' U Fw2 D2 Dw U Rw' Bw' F2 U Rw Bw2 F' Lw' Bw' F2 Rw2 Dw Rw' D' Dw Rw' U2 L' Lw' Dw U2 Bw Fw' U Bw


----------



## Julian (Sep 17, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> 2:48.53 4BLD.
> 
> Edit: 2:41.97
> 
> Scramble: Bw2 Fw2 F' Rw2 R' Bw' D Bw' Fw2 Uw' U Fw2 D2 Dw U Rw' Bw' F2 U Rw Bw2 F' Lw' Bw' F2 Rw2 Dw Rw' D' Dw Rw' U2 L' Lw' Dw U2 Bw Fw' U Bw


Only 14 away..


----------



## Sillas (Sep 17, 2011)

Yesterday arrived my blindfold ^^ I'll train now..


----------



## Julian (Sep 17, 2011)

Sillas said:


> Yesterday arrived my blindfold ^^ I'll train now..


Lol, you don't *need* a blindfold to train...


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 17, 2011)

I never practice with a blindfold. I just close my eyes. CBF to put one on. Or even find it.


----------



## Keroma12 (Sep 17, 2011)

Half the time I reach up after memo-ing, and find that I have no blindfold to pull down, so I just close my eyes.


----------



## Julian (Sep 17, 2011)

The first solve I ever did with an actual blindfold, I forgot to pull it down.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 17, 2011)

Haha I hate BLD solving without a blindfold. I feel _so_ tempted to open my eyes to peek so I shut them real tight the whole time and it gets uncomfortable. It's just easier with the blindfold I say


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 17, 2011)

I have trouble memorising without wearing a blindfold, even a while ago when I was memorising cards I wanted a blindfold on my head.


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 17, 2011)

Multi pb: 23/25 (57:28.84)[36:22]

-21st cube: I slipped on an edge comm, thankfully I had a memo mistake on that cube anyway. Lol, the one time memo mistakes are comforting.
-22nd cube: I memorised the corners wrong.






EDIT: Not a pb, but second sub-40 avg5 and first on video.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 17, 2011)

Wtf.


----------



## Jakube (Sep 17, 2011)

Wow! That´s amazing. 

UWR with two unsolved cubes!


----------



## aronpm (Sep 17, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Multi pb: 23/25 (57:28.84)[36:22]
> 
> -21st cube: I slipped on an edge comm, thankfully I had a memo mistake on that cube anyway. Lol, the one time memo mistakes are comforting.
> -22nd cube: I memorised the corners wrong.


 I take my hat off to you, good sir.


----------



## Julian (Sep 17, 2011)

Great job!
Lovin' that sea of blue.


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Sep 17, 2011)

‎3x3 BLD: 3:32.00

It was my first BLD solve of the day and it's my new PB.


----------



## Escher (Sep 17, 2011)

Zane you are definitely a robot.


----------



## minime12358 (Sep 18, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> 2:48.53 4BLD.
> 
> Edit: 2:41.97
> 
> Scramble: Bw2 Fw2 F' Rw2 R' Bw' D Bw' Fw2 Uw' U Fw2 D2 Dw U Rw' Bw' F2 U Rw Bw2 F' Lw' Bw' F2 Rw2 Dw Rw' D' Dw Rw' U2 L' Lw' Dw U2 Bw Fw' U Bw


 


Zane_C said:


> Multi pb: 23/25 (57:28.84)[36:22]
> 
> -21st cube: I slipped on an edge comm, thankfully I had a memo mistake on that cube anyway. Lol, the one time memo mistakes are comforting.
> -22nd cube: I memorised the corners wrong.



  ......


Got back into 3 bld... after so much fail at nats, I decided to really start doing 3bld. was averaging 5 for a while (was 2:50ish a while back), but now:

2:39.xy avg of 20

1:52.xy single D First sub 2 nl, but I dont have the scramble :/ 

Done around 140-200 solves within the past 2 weeks. I stopped being color neutral too (Lol I know)
I also am still using OP-OP... I Was doing BH, but I did a bit of multi practice (OP cause I tend to accidentally do edge flips cause I zone out while doing long solves lawl), and I havent gotten back yet :/

Been getting pretty good memo for me: 50-1:10. Breaks up into 30-50 for edges, 15 for corners, and like 5 for random beginning of edge chain.

Also been around 80% success rate. Much better than 0% at nats ^^


----------



## Jakube (Sep 18, 2011)

1:12.63 official 3BLD at Austrian Open


----------



## lucarubik (Sep 18, 2011)

37.xx official 3BLD at Basauri Open


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 18, 2011)

lucarubik said:


> 37.xx official 3BLD at Basauri Open


 
Nice :tu
Video?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 18, 2011)

No ER? You jinxed yourself. Congrats on sub40 though.


----------



## lucarubik (Sep 19, 2011)

I wanted sub40 and I got it, I knew I could make WR but only with a bit (not too much) of luck that I didnt have
thanks  its 5th in the world and there is no vídeo


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (Sep 19, 2011)

helloo!!
I'm finally pretty good at edges.
And i'm learning corners.
Cheers!!


----------



## Sakarie (Sep 19, 2011)

DRAGON_RYU said:


> helloo!!
> it's nothing new or ANYTHING......
> and it's certainly like:
> so what?!!
> ...


 
Keep going, and you'll get them eventually! 
(But stop using that many periods.)

Accomplishment: Official, kinda slow, 5x5 blind, in 23 minutes I think. Also 6/6 on multi. But I'm very motivated in practising 4x4 blind right now!


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 19, 2011)

4x4 centers BLD 10:56.51

Memo:

EK KF XX GM RH TC OSH 2
eskimos kite flying XX gemstones rhodium technetium oshawott.

random memo ftw. I'm starting to use letter pairs/3's Alot more now.


----------



## TMOY (Sep 20, 2011)

New 3BLD PB: 48.22


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 22, 2011)

Earlier today I finished my edge commutators list. All 440 edge cases with a speed optimal alg (with a lot of help from aronpm, thank you)

Now I have all BH cases documented . Time to go learn the edge list (approximately a month it will take) and then GOGO SUB40.


----------



## Cool Frog (Sep 22, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Earlier today I finished my edge commutators list. All 440 edge cases with a speed optimal alg (with a lot of help from aronpm, thank you)
> 
> Now I have all BH cases documented . Time to go learn the edge list (approximately a month it will take) and then GOGO SUB40.


 
I feel unnoticed =/


----------



## porkynator (Sep 22, 2011)

New PB, 34.79 (9.4x memo) 
Lucky scramble: F D2 F' L D2 L2 D F U R2 D2 L2 D R U L' D B2 R B' U' B' R' D L'
3 edges skip, 3 corners twisted but solved with sune + U-perm


----------



## lucarubik (Sep 22, 2011)

really pro the corner twist stuff


----------



## porkynator (Sep 22, 2011)

lucarubik said:


> really pro the corner twist stuff


 
Thanks  actually I also know the ZBLL for that case (twisting 3 corners without permuting edges) but I can't do it blindfolded...


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 22, 2011)

porkynator said:


> Thanks  actually I also know the ZBLL for that case (twisting 3 corners without permuting edges) but I can't do it blindfolded...


 
I just do niklas/aperm

Aron does some fast crap with sexy move...it's like double sexy, L', undo double sexy...I might be off. Don't have a cube on me...but it is a bit more move intensive.


----------



## lucarubik (Sep 22, 2011)

I use sexy moves when I need to twist 3 corners (and I hate them), and sunes when I need to orient 2, I also use other things like doble sune+Uperm...


----------



## riffz (Sep 23, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> I just do niklas/aperm
> 
> Aron does some fast crap with sexy move...it's like double sexy, L', undo double sexy...I might be off. Don't have a cube on me...but it is a bit more move intensive.


 
[(R U R' U')*2, L'] - twists 2 corners


----------



## porkynator (Sep 23, 2011)

riffz said:


> [(R U R' U')*2, L'] - twists 2 corners


 
I think left anti-sune + right anti-sune is faster for that case (L' U2 L U L' U L R U2 R' U' R U' R')

Anyway, this is my first official 3BLD success (Milan Blind Day, about 3 weeks ago):




F-perm fail :fp


----------



## Jakube (Sep 23, 2011)

5BLD: 13:07.47[6:23]

3rd Scramble of Blindfold Race.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 23, 2011)

4centersbld 12:12.68

Edit: 4x4 edges bld DNF by 3 pieces D: Still an accomplishment though. Time was 17:59.90

Memo:

IGVE PFMX OSTU HQRJ BN CADB

Centers memo if I can remember it:

KELM BK FNGU HXXL <something here maybe> PTswap


The edges were off by FLd -> DLf -> DLb -> FLd 3 cycle (that direction to solve the 3 pieces)

Edit: Might as well finish the rest, corners in 1:36.45 lol.

So "4bld" DNF by 3 edges in 31:50.23


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 24, 2011)

WHAT. 4x4 centers BLD 4:52.28[3:12.17] First sub 10 ._.

Memo: MAVI BN KK HXLE COTC

On video as well


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh finally!
For the first time in my hole life I solved the cube BLD!!!
(Pochmann old)
My time was:
4:23.64!!
How is it for a beginner?


----------



## Sakarie (Sep 25, 2011)

lucarubik said:


> I use sexy moves when I need to twist 3 corners (and I hate them), and sunes when I need to orient 2, I also use other things like doble sune+Uperm...



I use:
R U R2 U' R2 U R U R' U' R U R U R U' R' U
R' U' R2 U R2 U' R' U' R U R' U' R' U' R' U R U'


----------



## lucarubik (Sep 25, 2011)

cool! using a similar idea I would do R U R2 U' R2 U R U' R U' R' U' R' U2 R U R U R
this is more intuitive for me  but bah I think I still going to use sexy moves


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 25, 2011)

YES! First ever BLD success! 7:25.57. Memo was about 5:30. Using Old Pochmann with a few intuitive shortcuts in memo. Had relatively easy edges, but corners were normal.


----------



## lucarubik (Sep 25, 2011)

ooh! A bit faster than my first success 
you used OP though  I don't like that


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 25, 2011)

As I can see from your sig. I might learn 3OP in a week or so, once I'm more confident. Mind sharing a link to where you learned 3OP?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 25, 2011)

3OP is not faster. I don't know why he has that in his sig. I was talking to Alex Yu about it yesterday at a competition. You can't say which one is faster, each has benefits and downfalls. I wish he would change his sig.


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 25, 2011)

Or you could learn BH.  

Congrats on you first BLD solve!


----------



## lucarubik (Sep 25, 2011)

I think 3OP is better becouse of the funny part, anyway I edited my signature a little bit
here is my acomplishment: 2/3 in 3:30 off by two fliped edges
It's my first attemp at this superfast multiBLD and I didn't expect this fast at all
I still think I can do faster than you Zane just with a bit of practice


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 25, 2011)

What is the "funny part"? Does it tell jokes? Your signature is much better now.


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 26, 2011)

SWEET! First success using a scramble of my own (-.-) Previously, I used scrambles from this forum. 6:52.11 with 4:27.xx memo!

Easy way for me to memo edges (was done about 1:02), and corners were strange. 

I'll post scramble when I get home from school.


----------



## Mossar (Sep 26, 2011)

*3x3 BLD:*
Two months ago on Swierklany Open: 6.26.16 
Yesterday on Poznan Open: 2:09:00 , 1:54.65 and 1:48.83

So I've done nice progress and I want to be better of course  But I have to change my M2/OP to M2/BH

And I almost done 4x4 BLD, first try on competition, I've never done (only one try) it in home. I had to do one commutator on centers and it would be done ;/


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (Sep 26, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> SWEET! First success using a scramble of my own (-.-) Previously, I used scrambles from this forum. 4:52.11 with 2:27.xx memo!
> 
> Easy way for me to memo edges (was done about 1:02), and corners were strange.
> 
> I'll post scramble when I get home from school.


 
Congratulations!
I bet it felt great!
At list it did for me!


----------



## lucarubik (Sep 26, 2011)

OP OP... arrg


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Sep 26, 2011)

lucarubik said:


> OP OP... arrg


 
u mad bro?

But seriously, why get upset? I understand your opinion, but why do you get upset when other people don't follow it?


----------



## lucarubik (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't get upset I just don't like that...


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Sep 26, 2011)

arrg

Sounds like being upset to me. But alas, it's not important. Regardless if you just didn't like it, or were upset, I'm still curious as to why you react. I dislike it every time somebody decides to learn a speedsolving method that's not blockbuilding-related, but I don't have to post about it, or even let it bother me.

::EDIT:: Note: this is not in spite. I really am curious as to why you react every time.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 26, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> arrg
> 
> Sounds like being upset to me. But alas, it's not important. Regardless if you just didn't like it, or were upset, I'm still curious as to why you react
> ::EDIT:: Note: this is not in spite. I really am curious as to why you react every time.


 
This this this this this x1000 times.


----------



## lucarubik (Sep 26, 2011)

I think people would enjoy BLD more and would get further If they started with 3OP, I think it is funnier and makes you think much more than OP I think that (this construction kills me) If I have started with OP I would have never gotten the level I have I don't even know who descovered 3OP and of course I don't have anything against Pochmann
I have to apologize for my English (again) becouse of the arrg thing I don't feel upset only something like disappointed


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Sep 26, 2011)

lucarubik said:


> I think people would enjoy BLD more and would get further If they started with 3OP, I think it is funnier and makes you think much more than OP I think that (this construction kills me) If I have started with OP I would have never gotten the level I have I don't even know who descovered 3OP and of course I don't have anything against Pochmann
> I have to apologize for my English (again) becouse of the arrg thing I don't feel upset only something like disappointed


 
Thank you. Thank you very much. However, I respectfully disagree. Well, I disagree that it's good to start with 3OP instead of OP. It is true that OP requires less thought, however I believe that to be an advantage. Haha.

Also, don't worry about the english. The link to arrg was just a joke, and I apologize if it's caused you distress. Also, like I said earlier, it doesn't really matter if you were upset or if you were annoyed/disappointed etc.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 26, 2011)

lucarubik said:


> I think it is funnier


 
http://blog.grammar.cl/English/difference-between-fun-and-funny/


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 26, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Also, don't worry about the english.


 


qqwref said:


> http://blog.grammar.cl/English/difference-between-fun-and-funny/



Way to destroy the encouragement ._.
BUT MAYBE HE FINDS THE METHOD AMUSING >:[


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 26, 2011)

My first successful scramble : U' L B2 L F2 R D' R D' L B U L D U' F' R' F U2 R2 D2 B' R F' U

6:52.11

Memo :



Spoiler



Edges :
Flip with B F2 pure-2-flip
RF -> UB -> LU : Pronounced phonetically as "Rifooblue"
LD -> LF -> LB : Nothing special to remember becos easy.
RD -> BD -> Done : See Above.

Corners : I have a strange memo system. I just say the set-up moves I have to do and remember where the cutoffs are and in what order.

Nothing (I think "Y=perm" to myself) -> R -> R2 -> R' F'

y' F' R -> F' -> Done (y).

It worked this time, but I should really learn something new for corners, both memo and execution.



Execution :



Spoiler



B F2 M' U M' U M' U2 M U M U M U2 F2 B' (I ALWAYS do flipped edges first.)
~Y Perm~ (This was to move the twisted corner out of place. I don't really have a system for this.)
R ~Y Perm~ R'
R2 ~Y Perm~ R2
R' F' ~Y Perm~ F R
y' F' R ~Y Perm~ R' F
F' ~Y Perm~ F (y)

d' L' ~T Perm~ L d
M2' D' L2 ~T Perm~ L2 D M2
L d' L ~T Perm~ L' d L'
L' d' L ~T Perm~ L' d L
d' L ~T Perm~ L' d
d L' ~T Perm~ L d'
D' M D L2 ~T Perm~ L2 D' M' D
M' D' L2 ~T Perm~ L2 D M


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 26, 2011)

4x4 centers BLD in 4:52 video:


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 27, 2011)

R2 L2 D' R2 D F2 R' D L2 D F' R U' B U2 D2 F2 U' L' F B2 L2 U' R2 L2 - 7:56.82 Success! 5:33 Memo.

First "Non-Lucky" Success. 

I has happy.

Scramble from GQtimer.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 27, 2011)

First sub-50 3x3x3 BLD!

Time: 49.06
Scramble: B L2 D U F' U2 D L' F2 U R' F' R2 L' U2 F' R2 L2 D L' F2 R' B' U L2

edges:
[D R' D', M2]
y [M' U M, D2] y'
[E, L' U' L]
L2 y' U' L l' U2 l L' d' L2
[U R' U', M]
l U' R E2 R' U R E2 R2 x

corners:
[U', L D' L']
F' L U2 L' F L F' U2 F L'
R D2 R U2 R' D2 R U2 R2


----------



## Julian (Sep 27, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> First sub-50 3x3x3 BLD!
> 
> Time: 49.06
> Scramble: B L2 D U F' U2 D L' F2 U R' F' R2 L' U2 F' R2 L2 D L' F2 R' B' U L2
> ...


Congrats, Chris! A long time coming.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 27, 2011)

Go Chris!

Rob, you're slackin'.


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 27, 2011)

Good job, Chris! Times like that are freakin insane to me T_T

D' B2 L2 B' L2 D2 F' B2 R L2 F D U B L F L U2 R' B' D B' R2 B' D - 5:29.87 with 2:52 memo.

First sub 5:30! And First sub 6..... and 6:30.... and 6:45.

Definitely lucky. While the edges were difficult for me, take a look at the corners.

y' (R' F R F')x3 solves 4 corners!


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 27, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Good job, Chris! Times like that are freakin insane to me T_T



Thanks Jaycee (and Ryan and Julian  ). It's really no different from speedsolving, though. You'll get sub-60 and times like this if you want to. Just like for speedsolving all it takes is doing some research on a good technique for each step, and lots of practice. Congrats on your first sub-5:30 (and 6:00 and 6:30 and 6:45  )



Jaycee said:


> Definitely lucky. While the edges were difficult for me, take a look at the corners.
> 
> y' (R' F R F')x3 solves 4 corners!


 
That's not luck! That's technique! If you didn't know that alg, you would have found those two 2-cycles difficult to deal with. That's good thinkin' is what that is  :tu


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 28, 2011)

The words of Chris Hardwick have inspired me.

number of times: 4/5
best time: 5:29.87
worst time: 7:16.60

current avg5: 6:49.51 (σ = 38.02)
best avg5: 6:49.51 (σ = 38.02)

5:29.87, DNF(8:17.43), 7:16.60, 5:55.74, 7:16.18

Yay accuracy  Sub-6 Non-lucky!  I lol'd at how close times 3 and 5 are. Suddenly my execution got faster tonight. Memo on the last one was like 5:37.


----------



## riffz (Sep 28, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Go Chris!
> 
> Rob, you're slackin'.


 
Yea, awesome Chris.

And Ryan, I know


----------



## aronpm (Sep 28, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> First sub-50 3x3x3 BLD!
> Time: 49.06


Nice Chris! Sub40 soon, yeah?



> l U' R E2 R' U R E2 R2 x


You could do M' U M U2 M' U M for that. It's not center-safe, but it's less moves (and faster imo)


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 28, 2011)

Chris, I love it how your 3-cycles are always nothing but commutators. Great solve!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 28, 2011)

aronpm said:


> You could do M' U M U2 M' U M for that. It's not center-safe, but it's less moves (and faster imo)


Wow, I love that. It never occurred to me that was possible. I'm switching. (Although since I use DF as my buffer, this translates to M' D M D2 M' D M for me, which is just as fast.)


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 29, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> 5:29.87, DNF(8:17.43), 7:16.60, 5:55.74, 7:16.18
> 
> Yay accuracy  Sub-6 Non-lucky!  I lol'd at how close times 3 and 5 are. Suddenly my execution got faster tonight. Memo on the last one was like 5:37.



Nice job Jaycee! Keep up the good work! :tu 



aronpm said:


> Nice Chris! Sub40 soon, yeah?



Oh man :/ Not gonna lie, I will definitely try for it, but I think I would need to speed optimize all of my cycles to even have a hope of doing that (more on this below).



aronpm said:


> You could do M' U M U2 M' U M for that. It's not center-safe, but it's less moves (and faster imo)



I agree that this alg is very fast! I will certainly try to incorporate this into my solves when this cycle comes back up, but I find that whatever cycle comes to mind for 3x3x3 also comes to mind for 5x5x5. The same works the other way around too. The reason I solved that cycle the way I did is because it's what I do on 5x5x5. Aron, how do you not have small pauses for each 3x3x3 case that can be optimized much better than the 5x5x5 center safe version? Or if you practice 3x3x3 more often, then when you get a cycle on 5x5x5 how do you not immediately have the 3x3x3 alg come to mind, or how do you quickly get it out of mind to replace it with the center safe 5x5x5 version?



Zane_C said:


> Chris, I love it how your 3-cycles are always nothing but commutators. Great solve!


 
Thanks Zane! I'll probably be asking you for some tips at Worlds (after the BLD event is fine haha  ) on how you do some of your cycles. As mentioned above, the reason I do this is so that the same cycles come to mind on 5x5x5, and I don't have any delays or pauses. :/


----------



## riffz (Sep 29, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Wow, I love that. It never occurred to me that was possible. I'm switching. (Although since I use DF as my buffer, this translates to M' D M D2 M' D M for me, which is just as fast.)


 
For that case I'd actually do R2 U M' U L2 U' M U L2 U2 R2.

A similar case for DF buffer is DF->LU->RU. I'd do M' U M' U2 M U M.

Or DF->FL->UF... x y M' U M U2 M' U M


----------



## aronpm (Sep 29, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Aron, how do you not have small pauses for each 3x3x3 case that can be optimized much better than the 5x5x5 center safe version? Or if you practice 3x3x3 more often, then when you get a cycle on 5x5x5 how do you not immediately have the 3x3x3 alg come to mind, or how do you quickly get it out of mind to replace it with the center safe 5x5x5 version?


 
Maybe I think of 5x5 edges as a different piece type to 3x3 edges, with only a few cases that need to be solved differently and those are just a few MU algs and U perms (kind of like how wings and edges use almost the same comms). 

For U perms I can easily do something like R2 L2 U m' U2 m' U R2 L2, or U2 x' U' R2 U m2 U' R2 U m2 x U2. With the mU/MU algs that aren't solved-center-safe, I don't like most of their inverses, so I use a normal comm for the inverse (this is for 3x3). On 5x5 I just do the inverse of the inverse I guess. An example of that is (M'UMU)2, I would do x U' R' U' M U R U M' U2 x' for the inverse, and the inverse of that for the original case on 5x5 (or for wings, with M=l').

I solve centers first, I guess that gives me a bit more freedom to use some mU algs that might swap some centers around on U.

(Off-topic: I don't know why but this gave me the idea of re-ordering my memo order for big bld, to memo centers second-to-last)

EDIT: Oh, I forgot about another MU alg I like, that isn't solved-center-safe. m U2 m U m' U2 m' U'. For that and the variations I would AUF and then do the "M2 solution".


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 29, 2011)

riffz said:


> For that case I'd actually do R2 U M' U L2 U' M U L2 U2 R2.


Why? That seems much slower to me, and it's certainly more moves - 11 instead of 7. Can you really execute that faster than M' D M D2 M' D M? The 7 move one is super ultra fast - I absolutely love it.

Although I do like your solution for DF->FL->UF. I'm going to try to start using yours for that one now.

Also, Chris, since I solve centers before I solve central edges, these algs work fine for me on 5x5x5 and 7x7x7. So I guess your problems with these types of algorithms aren't an issue for me.


----------



## Jakube (Sep 29, 2011)

YES!!!!

*18/18 in 58:38.09 [36:19]*   

Done for the Weekly Comp. 
First time I tried 18 cubes and success. Finally I bet one of the current WRs. 
(And finally I bet my old record of 15/15, which I did months before then)
I started a very fast memo and after 5 cubes I realized that the memo didn´t stick. So I went through it again and went slower and safer for the next ones.


----------



## lucarubik (Sep 29, 2011)

ooh awesome jakube


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 29, 2011)

Jakube said:


> YES!!!!
> 
> *18/18 in 58:38.09 [36:19]*



Very well done indeed!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 29, 2011)

Jakube said:


> *18/18 in 58:38.09 [36:19]*


 
Wow, I've been amazed at how fast you've improved at all things BLD over the last few months. Very nice!


----------



## riffz (Sep 29, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Why? That seems much slower to me, and it's certainly more moves - 11 instead of 7. Can you really execute that faster than M' D M D2 M' D M? The 7 move one is super ultra fast - I absolutely love it.


 
Hmm, you're right. After timing myself the <M,D> one is nicer. I'm not sure if I like it more than y' x U2 M2 U R U' M2 U R' U x' y yet though.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 29, 2011)

My first accomplishment is that I actually did 5 BLD attempts in a row. o_0

Second accomplishment is that 4/5 were successes. o_______0

Thirdly, none of them were safety solves. oO__0_O_O__o

Average of 5: 2:02.89
1. 2:06.29 L' F2 U' L2 U' D R2 D2 R' F2 R U' B2 F2 U2 L B F R' D L F2 U2 R' B'
2. (DNF(2:17.29)) F' D U2 F L U' B' U L2 F' B R' F' R' B R2 B' F' R2 D' L2 F B U2 R'
3. (1:46.53) F' U D' L2 U F2 U R2 L' F' R2 B2 U D' B' U R L' U L' F B' R' D F
4. 1:58.48 R' L F' L2 B2 R2 U' D2 L2 F' U2 D B D2 R' D2 B F' L' U2 F R' U R L2
5. 2:03.89 B L' B' D' U F L R D2 L' R' U' D' L2 B' D B R' B' L2 F2 L' R' F2 U


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 29, 2011)

Wtf Jakube O__o.


----------



## Julian (Sep 29, 2011)

Jakube said:


> YES!!!!
> 
> *18/18 in 58:38.09 [36:19]*
> 
> ...


Holy wow!


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 30, 2011)

Jakube said:


> YES!!!!
> 
> *18/18 in 58:38.09 [36:19]*
> 
> ...


That's incredible! 
Well earned, you've been practising stacks lately. 

Also, I'm liking the sub-14 5BLD times.


----------



## aronpm (Sep 30, 2011)

16/20 = 12 points in 47:49.72 [31:54]

Memo was quite slow, I made it safer than normal. Instead of memorizing in groups of 2 like I normally do, I memorized in groups of 5 (just because my cubes were in a 5x4). I also had to improvise the order of my routes because it's been a while since I've had to use them, and I had to come up with my last 2 routes on-the-fly. 

My memo order was like this (not normal for me): first 5, review first 5, second 5, review first 10, third 5, review third 5, last 5, review last 5, review all, review last 5, start. Normally I'd do first 4, review first 4, second 4, review second 4, third 4, review third 4, etc., last 4, review last 4, review all, start.

Basically I'm saying it could have been faster, lol.

Cubes were off by: 3 edges, 3 corners+3 edges, 2 flipped edges (I actually knocked this cube over, I'm amazed I picked it up correctly), 3 corners.

EDIT: I thought I posted earlier, but it mustn't've worked. Nice job Jakube


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 30, 2011)

aronpm said:


> 16/20 = 12 points in 47:49.72 [31:54]
> \


 
I thought I told you to make it sub45 <_<


----------



## Julian (Oct 1, 2011)

8:32.03 

U' r U2 r L2 U' r F r2 F2 B' u2 F B2 u D' U' R' D r2 D' F2 f' U' L2 F U2 r2 L' B2 u' B F r' B2 D2 L2 R' D' U2


----------



## Jakube (Oct 1, 2011)

Wow, lots of response to that Multi. Thanks. 

Today I finally made a successful sub 6 4BLD: 5:54.43[2:22]



Zane_C said:


> Also, I'm liking the sub-14 5BLD times.


I´m doing a lot of practice in this direction. Hopefully I can carry on with this, on Monday starts my study at university. 

DNF(12:33.39)[5:50] off by 2 centers. 
Urb->Bdl->Dbr isn´t a 8-mover :fp


----------



## curtishousley (Oct 1, 2011)

Not sure if anyone cares or not, but certainly more than my office mates do. I just finished my first successful BLD solve! And i'm so happy, it was exilerating! I doubt I will ever attempt bld speedsolving but bld is still fun. It took me about 15-20 min to memo and then about 3 minutes to solve. I think the method I used is pochmann or something like that? I just did a visual memo of the corners, then story/word association for the edges.


----------



## Julian (Oct 1, 2011)

curtishousley said:


> Not sure if anyone cares or not, but certainly more than my office mates do. I just finished my first successful BLD solve! And i'm so happy, it was exilerating! I doubt I will ever attempt bld speedsolving but bld is still fun. It took me about 15-20 min to memo and then about 3 minutes to solve. I think the method I used is pochmann or something like that? I just did a visual memo of the corners, then story/word association for the edges.


Congrats! Getting your first success is a great feeling


----------



## Cool Frog (Oct 1, 2011)

D2 L' R2 B2 F' L2 B D' F2 R' F B2 L2 R' D L R U B' L2 U B U2 L D' 
4:52.33


----------



## verdito (Oct 1, 2011)

first successful BLD solve!!  3:40.55 M2 and 3OP/OP (solve with OP the hard cycles of 3OP )


----------



## Cool Frog (Oct 2, 2011)

2/2 MBLD 21:24.92 (16minute memo?!)
3x3 Scramble #21205: F2 U' F2 U2 F L B R2 U D2 R2 U' R2 D' B2 U2 D2 R' U B' D' U R2 U2 L'
3x3 Scramble #21206: L2 D U L2 F B' U2 B' U' L' D' R2 F2 U' F' R2 D' F2 R' U F D2 F R2 F

TaN LeMers on AVerage have an eXtra D**k and are HOmeless (J)
SuQs to clean WiGs MAma (I)

an ILl UnDerstanding of WiShes is MAsculine HElium OFcourse
the VG of an APe goes UP 
Z2 Sexy D2

CUBE 1:
L2 U' M' U' R U M U' R' U2 L2 (11/11)
X U R2 U' M' U R2 U' M X' (8/19)
S' U F2 U' S U F2 U' (LOL) (8/27)
u M2 U' L U M2 U' L' U u' (10/37)
X' L U L' U' M2 U L U' L' M2 X (10/47)

Y R U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2 Y' (9/9)
U' R D2 R' U R D2 R' (8/17)
D2 R2 D' L2 D R2 D' L2 D' (9/26)
y R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' (9/35)
L2 (T PERM) L2 (17/17)

CUBE 2:
X' R U R' D2 R U' R' D2 X (8/8)
D2 L2 D R2 D' L2 D R2 D (9/17)
U F' R2 F U' F' U R2 U' F (10/27)
z2 SEXYx2 D2 undo (18/45)

x y' M' U M U2 M U' M U2 y x' (9/9)
U x M' U2 M U2 x' U' (6/15)
x2 B2 U M U2 M' U B2 x2 (7/22)
x' U' R2 U' M U R2 U' M' U2 x (9/31)
x U' L U M' U' L' U M x' (8/40)
L2 F E F2 E' F L2 (7/47)


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 2, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> My first accomplishment is that I actually did 5 BLD attempts in a row. o_0
> 
> Second accomplishment is that 4/5 were successes. o_______0
> 
> ...



Yay! Woner's back! 



Cool Frog said:


> D2 L' R2 B2 F' L2 B D' F2 R' F B2 L2 R' D L R U B' L2 U B U2 L D'
> 4:52.33



Congrats! Nice sub-5! 



Cool Frog said:


> 2/2 MBLD 21:24.92 (16minute memo?!)


 
Awesome sauce!  :tu Congrats on the successful multi!

You know... 4x4x4 BLD is really not that much more to memo than 2 cubes... *cough* ... *cough* ... 

Seriously though, congrats on the successful multi, that's great!


----------



## porkynator (Oct 2, 2011)

Average of 5: 47.43
1. (37.98) R B D' L2 D R' L' B2 L' U D2 R L' U F D2 L2 R F2 L' F' D' B2 L' R' 
2. 49.56 R F' U2 D R' U L' D F B' U' D' L' U D' F L' B2 R B L' U' B L R2 
3. 44.02 R F2 U R2 B' L2 B' L2 F' L' F' L2 U' D' B' F D' L R2 D' U2 L' F D' R' 
4. 48.70 F' B2 D' B2 D B R2 L' D' U R2 L B R' F' D' F' U2 B2 U' B' D U2 R' F' 
5. (1:08.08) F' D' L D B' D2 U2 F' U2 D' L' U' B' R' L' D B' R' U' R2 F' B2 U2 F R 

lol first scramble


----------



## lucarubik (Oct 2, 2011)

porkynator said:


> Average of 5: 47.43
> 1. (37.98) R B D' L2 D R' L' B2 L' U D2 R L' U F D2 L2 R F2 L' F' D' B2 L' R'
> 2. 49.56 R F' U2 D R' U L' D F B' U' D' L' U D' F L' B2 R B L' U' B L R2
> 3. 44.02 R F2 U R2 B' L2 B' L2 F' L' F' L2 U' D' B' F D' L R2 D' U2 L' F D' R'
> ...


well done! maybe you should work on your exec. you know try to change something... you could be one of the bests or even the best


----------



## porkynator (Oct 2, 2011)

lucarubik said:


> well done! maybe you should work on your exec. you know try to change something... you could be one of the bests or even the best


 
I hope to become one of the best one day, but I don't think it will happen soon.
At the moment I'm writing a list of speed-optimized 3cycles for corners, and I'll do the same for edges.


----------



## jorgeskm (Oct 2, 2011)

Average of 5: *1:19.44*
1. 1:29.73 L D B D2 U' L F2 U D2 L R' D2 B L' F' D2 B' D2 L F' L U2 F' R D2
2. (1:06.47) U' D2 F2 B' L U' R U F' L B' R2 D2 R' D' B L' R D2 U B' L R2 B L
3. (DNF(1:10.52)) F2 D B2 L2 U2 B F' R L2 D U2 L2 R B' R B' L2 F D' R' D2 F R' U' F2
4. 1:11.85 B2 F L2 U' D L' F D2 L2 D U' B L' B2 D B2 R2 U R2 B2 L' R F2 U' D2
5. 1:16.74 F' R' U' B' D L' D U B F2 D' U2 F L' D' R2 U' F2 R' B R' F L2 F D2


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Oct 2, 2011)

3x3 BLD: 3:19.84

My PB and first BLD solve of the day.

Edit: Now my PB is 3:12.06. I'm starting to love BLD!!!


----------



## lucarubik (Oct 2, 2011)

congrats jorge!
If you keep improving we will compite for the NR soon


----------



## Mossar (Oct 2, 2011)

Yeah I did today quite nice avg12: 1:40.00

1:40.85, 1:41.39, 1:35.34, 1:42.51, 1:44.07, DNF(1:46.30), 2:08.10, 1:29.95, 1:24.70, 1:26.00, 1:37.85, 1:33.90

And average of 5 (from this avg12): 1:29.95

At the end I was better than at the beginning. If I've continued it, I would do better avg, much better, but I've done DNF ;/ 

I'm very happy about it, because blindfold always was for me something impossible to do fast. 3 months ago I wanted only to do succesful solve. Now I see that I can do sub1 in a future (I hope ;p) and it's very nice for me  Now BLD, multiBLD and 4x4BLD are best events for me ;d

But, I've to change my M2/OP for M2/comms but it's difficult for me to learn it ;/


----------



## Mal (Oct 3, 2011)

I just did a average of 5 BLD. But I was only memorizing the first two corners and solving them. It's so fun! The first solve I didn't time the memorization. And on one of them( I think it was the last one) I had to undo the first corner, but I didn't stuff it up! 

Session Average: 1:24.71
Best Time: 31.48
Worst Time: 1:41.91
Individual Times:
(31.48), 1:23.22, (1:41.91), 1:35.67, 1:15.23


----------



## aronpm (Oct 3, 2011)

I haven't done any bld for a few days so I decided to do a bunch. Not my first solves of the day, since I cleared the session a few times, but at this point I forced myself to look at the timer and note the memo time (because I honestly have no idea what I average for memo anymore)

29.95[8.5], 36.81[9.5], 32.91[10], DNF(29.24)[8.5], 34.19[9], DNF(32.85)[10.5], 34.35[9], 30.44[8.5], 37.62[8.5], 45.05[10], DNF(38.13)[9], 26.70[8.5], DNF(29.34)[9.5], DNF(35.91)[10], DNF(39.70)[9.5], *32.28[9], (27.46[8.5]), (39.45[10]), 32.32[9], 28.74[9]*, 32.48[9.5], DNF(31.61)[9], DNF(36.66)[9.5], DNF(35.21)[10], DNF(34.84)[10]

I don't have very good "stamina", so my accuracy went down and memo times went up a lot towards the end. (first 12 solves in this session was 8/12, last 12 was 6/12). Bold is a 31.12 avg5. Session average was 33.38 avg15/25.

Memo average looks to be between 9 and 9.5 

(On the note of stamina, I think it will be a good idea for me not to practice BLD at competitions before my solves, or even the night before.)


----------



## lucarubik (Oct 3, 2011)

I don't have time while a competition for practice BLD, but if I had I wouldn't practice


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 3, 2011)

Interesting. For 3x3x3 BLD, I have to warm up with BLD solves before I compete in a competition, or I have really bad times and DNF often. It seems like I need to do at least 5 BLD solves before I'm really going at full capability. And I've had most luck at competitions if I've done at least 100 BLD solves in the week prior to the competition.

Aron, I'm amazed by your incredibly consistent memo times - it's really quite incredible!


----------



## Tomas1988 (Oct 4, 2011)

Not my pb, but I like the 34

Statistics for 10-03-2011 22:36:54

Average: 49.14
Standard Deviation: 6.51
Best Time: 34.98
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	39.10	F U L' U' L' R' D' U L' R' U2 L R B2 F' U L D2 U2 L' R2 U B2 R D2
2.	(DNF)	D2 B' R' F R' D' U L D' L' R D2 F' D' U L R2 B2 F' U B2 D' R B2 F
3.	59.68	L' R' F D2 F2 U R2 B2 F D' U2 R' F2 D2 L R' B' F' L R' D' R B U L2
4.	48.64	L F' D L' B F L U' B L2 R B L2 B2 D' R' F D2 U2 B' D B' F' U2 L2
5.	(34.98)	L B F' D U R F2 U F' L D2 F D2 U2 L' R B' L' R D L2 R2 F' R2 D


----------



## JasonK (Oct 4, 2011)

3BLD PB 
2:11.53 U2 R' U2 B U R F2 D2 U R' D' L' R U' L' D2 L U L' F' D2 L2 R2 F L'

2 solved corners. Edges had kind of annoying memo but nice execution.


----------



## mande (Oct 5, 2011)

official 3x3 BLD 2:10.xx
Puts me at NR 3 now 
This with almost no practice at all.


----------



## Jakube (Oct 5, 2011)

4BLD- 5:24.06 [2:23]
PB by far. Easy corners, I could solve all with speed optimised 3-cycle-algs. 

B U B Uw' B2 D' Fw Uw' Rw' D' R2 F' D' Rw' R F U2 Fw2 D2 U' R2 F2 L Uw' R2 Fw' F Rw2 U' B F' L' Fw' L' R' Uw2 B2 F2 L R'

5BLD- 12:07.72[5:41]
A lots of Pauses during the solve. 
D F' Uw2 F Dw' F2 Lw2 Fw F Dw' Lw Rw R' Bw2 L Lw Rw2 Bw' L' B Fw F Rw2 Uw2 Lw2 Dw Bw' Uw2 Lw F2 L D' Bw' Fw2 F2 R U2 R2 Uw' B2 Uw L' Fw' Lw' Uw B2 D' Uw' U2 Fw' F2 R' Uw' L2 D2 L Fw Uw' Fw2 L2


----------



## Julian (Oct 6, 2011)

Yes!

1:06.21 B U2 D2 R' F' L2 D B2 L B L F L' B' R U' D L B2 U L' R D2 L F2 (scramble with your U-colour on D, and your F-colour on L)

10 edges, 8 corners, PB by 9 seconds


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Oct 6, 2011)

Julian said:


> Yes!
> 
> 1:06.21 B U2 D2 R' F' L2 D B2 L B L F L' B' R U' D L B2 U L' R D2 L F2 (scramble with your U-colour on D, and your F-colour on L)
> 
> 10 edges, 8 corners, PB by 9 seconds



now try sub 1-ing officially


----------



## aronpm (Oct 6, 2011)

*26.98, DNF(36.88), 34.00, 36.01, 27.70*, DNF(34.16), 32.05, 34.67, DNF(26.97), 31.47, DNF(25.53), 32.86 => 31.97 avg8/12

Bold is 32.57 avg5, which is alright I guess.

There was a DNF(4.03) somewhere in there that I deleted, it was because I accidentally dropped my cube onto the spacebar.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Oct 6, 2011)

aronpm said:


> *26.98, DNF(36.88), 34.00, 36.01, 27.70*, DNF(34.16), 32.05, 34.67, DNF(26.97), 31.47, DNF(25.53), 32.86 => 31.97 avg8/12
> 
> Bold is 32.57 avg5, which is alright I guess.
> 
> There was a DNF(4.03) somewhere in there that I deleted, it was because I accidentally dropped my cube onto the spacebar.



get some solves on cam please!


----------



## porkynator (Oct 7, 2011)

number of times: 9/11
best time: *44.16*
worst time: 1:00.54
best avg5: *46.62* (σ = 0.56)
session mean: *49.15*

(44.16), 47.34, (DNF(56.22)), 45.97, 46.54, 46.35, DNF(1:08.78), 52.89, 48.70, 1:00.54, 49.86

PB avg5


----------



## Jakube (Oct 7, 2011)

*5BLD - 10:04.37* [4:46]

YES!!!!!! Such a nice solve, some ugly centers, but all other things were pretty nice. 

R' B F' U Lw Fw U' L Dw2 L' B' Dw' Uw2 U' R Bw2 D' L' D2 Dw B2 F Lw Rw2 Fw2 U B' L' Uw2 Lw' F2 Lw2 B' Bw' U2 B R2 D' Lw' B Uw2 F D' F2 Dw' B F Rw' Uw2 B' L' Dw Bw' Uw' R' F Lw' Dw2 R' Dw'


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 7, 2011)

Yay, while spending the night at a friend's house last night, they scrambled my cube for me and I got a 3:58.12  Legit, only one edge and one corner solved!

The fact that I still use OP/OP upsets me xD I'm trying to learn M2 but I can't find a good way to deal with some of the M-slice edge cases :/

EDIT : @ Jakube..... OMGWTFLOLBBQ. You are a god.


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 7, 2011)

Jakube said:


> *5BLD - 10:04.37* [4:46]
> 
> YES!!!!!! Such a nice solve, some ugly centers, but all other things were pretty nice.


 
Congratulations! Very nice solve! :tu


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 7, 2011)

rubiksarlen said:


> get some solves on cam please!


 
He has many solves on cam.

My accomplishment-Did 30 solves on cam yesterday trying to sub1. 

Minor fail was that I only got1:06 with parity. So many DNFs due to corner twists and flipped edges. Argh.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 7, 2011)

DNF(3:58.85), 4:36.43, DNF(3:42.81), 3:50.02, DNF(4:21.87), DNF(3:43.51), 3:20.14, 4:32.02, 4:04.42, DNF(4:41.76), 2:52.31, DNF(3:13.42)

Random 3BLD improvement


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 8, 2011)

Jakube said:


> *5BLD - 10:04.37* [4:46]


WTF!?!

Every time you break a pb I become even more amazed at the speed of your improvement. :tu


----------



## Jakube (Oct 9, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Congratulations! Very nice solve! :tu


 
Thank you all. 

Yesterday I filmed myself doing a 5x5x5 BLD in sub 11 (it was not PB, but a good solve)
Here´s the thread: 5x5x5-BLD-in-10-49.94-by-Jakob-Kogler


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Oct 9, 2011)

I just got my first BLD success i don't have the scramble but the time was 16:30.09


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 11, 2011)

Only did scramble 19 of BLD race after seeing everyone else wtf over it.

45.50 PB.

Unsure of whether to count. It was pretty pwn scramble :-/. Aperm first comm and then all 8 movers that were easy to see. M2 had all the fast cases as well...


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 11, 2011)

Had my friend write down 3 scrambles for me to do BLD when we had downtime during chorus, and this was one of the 2 I had a success on.

R2 B2 D2 F' L2 B2 U2 F U2 R2 D R U' B' D B' U2 B' D' L2 F2 U' B L D

Lots of _2 and lol ending (He SO did that on purpose).

This was using OP/OP because I still haven't switched to M2 during real BLD solves, and the memo was easy.

I guess the real accomplishment was going 2/3 with a crowd.  The one DNF was 6 edges out of place. Everyone was like OMG he's epic! xD Sometimes impressing people can be a little too easy :3


----------



## riffz (Oct 11, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Only did scramble 19 of BLD race after seeing everyone else wtf over it.
> 
> 45.50 PB.
> 
> Unsure of whether to count. It was pretty pwn scramble :-/. Aperm first comm and then all 8 movers that were easy to see. M2 had all the fast cases as well...



Grats, although I would never count an easy scramble that I went fishing for as a PB.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 11, 2011)

Decided to do scramble 19 of the BLD race for fun.

2:16.49 successu

Memo:

Edges: LP BV HW AX CU (lets play bivariate hardwood axe cutting)
Corners: CJ RIUD (10 second audio memo)


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 12, 2011)

riffz said:


> Grats, although I would never count an easy scramble that I went fishing for as a PB.


 Yeah that's how I feel about it.


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 12, 2011)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 28/50
best time: 31.16
worst time: 1:04.21

current avg5: DNF (σ = 42.93)
best avg5: 43.06 (σ = 4.69)

current avg12: DNF (σ = 39.97)
best avg12: DNF (σ = 39.97)

session avg: DNF (σ = 36.50)
session mean: 47.55

Last minute practice before Worlds..pretty decent but I've been better, especially in accuracy.


----------



## APdRF (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeah!! First blind succes:

1. 4:59.00 D2 L2 B2 L2 D B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 B2 R' F R2 L2 F L2 D' R' U' L'

With 3OP/M2

I'm sooo excited.

Early this morning I did a 3:58 solve that I DNF'ed in the last set-up... Lucarubik is my witness


----------



## lucarubik (Oct 12, 2011)

insane


----------



## Cool Frog (Oct 13, 2011)

3:30.xx 3BLD solve, The memo was fastish, everything just fell into place and seemed like i could go much faster.

I was able to do a 2MBLD attempt in between two of my classes (10~ minutes for memo, and ~5 for execution.)
I feel as if both would have been a success, however during the execution of my first cube a fellow student thought It would be a good idea to see if he could solve my other one before I took off my blindfold.
i executed in the spirit of the event.


----------



## porkynator (Oct 13, 2011)

Average of 5: 45.48
1. (42.39) L' R B D B D L R' U R D L2 F U' B U D L F2 U' D' B' U2 B' U2 
2. 45.75 D' R F L2 R D U B2 U L F' U2 B' D R2 U2 B' F' R' U2 L F L R' F2 
3. 44.26 F' U' L B D' B2 L B F' U2 F U2 F2 L2 B' F' R2 D2 L U2 D2 F' B L U2 
4. 46.45 F2 R' L' F B D' F2 L D2 B2 R' B' R2 D2 U R2 F U2 R' F2 D2 R' F' D R2 
5. (DNF) L U F' B' R B L2 R' D U2 B' D2 B' L' D' B' D' L D' B D2 F' U2 B L2


----------



## Jakube (Oct 13, 2011)

*First sub 1!!!
*
59.30 - R' D' L2 D2 R' U L' F D' U2 R D' R F2 R U F' U'


----------



## lucarubik (Oct 13, 2011)

porkynator how many attemps do you do in a day? 
jakube you've become a BLDmaster in a few months!


----------



## porkynator (Oct 13, 2011)

lucarubik said:


> porkynator how many attemps do you do in a day?
> jakube you've become a BLDmaster in a few months!


 
It depends, sometimes I don't have time to do 10 solves, sometimes I can do 40-50. I think today I did like 35 attempts.


----------



## Julian (Oct 13, 2011)

Jakube said:


> *First sub 1!!!
> *
> 59.30 - R' D' L2 D2 R' U L' F D' U2 R D' R F2 R U F' U'


Official scrambler?


----------



## lucarubik (Oct 13, 2011)

man this following days are going to be legendary
I hope some WR to be broken


----------



## Jakube (Oct 13, 2011)

Julian said:


> Official scrambler?


 
It was from the Weekly Challenge. I think Mike generates a random position with the Cube Explorer.


----------



## Jakube (Oct 14, 2011)

*Avg12: 1:15.71*

*1:16.48, 1:18.61, 1:06.42, 1:18.00, 1:04.64*, 1:16.64, 1:20.90, 1:16.14, 1:22.90, (1:23.56), (1:04.18), 1:16.39

Bolded is 1:13.63 Avg5


----------



## aronpm (Oct 14, 2011)

Average of 5: 29.35
1. 29.08+ B2 F' L B2 U' F' D B R D F' R' L D' B F R' D' F U' R D F D U2 
2. 28.74 U2 L2 U D2 L' F2 L' F' U' D' B2 R2 B R L' F' L U' F2 U2 D2 R D2 U2 R 
3. (32.10) U2 R' L' U R' D' R2 F2 D L2 B' D L' U2 D2 F2 R2 D' B U B U2 F U2 D2 
4. 30.23 F2 D2 F' B2 L' D2 L U2 D2 F D2 B L R' B2 F2 D R2 D' L' D' R' L' B' U' 
5. (25.49) D F' L' D U' F2 L D' U' B2 U' R2 F B L2 F' R2 D2 F' B' L U2 F2 D F2 

Yay, got another one. Would've been 28.63 without the +2, but oh well.

Recons, anyone?


Spoiler



*29.08*
// Corners
F' U' R D2 R' U R D2 R' F // 10/10; JU - jew
x U2 R' U' L2 U R U' L2 U' // 9/19; BL - ball
z' L U2 L D2 L' U2 L D2 L2 z x' // 9/28; VP - vip

// Edges
M U R' U' M U R U' M2 // 9/37; TG - tegan
R U M' U' R' U M U' // 8/45; VW - view
x M' U' L U M U' L' U x' // 8/53; CK - **** (edit: c o c k)
x' M2 U L' U' M2 U L U' x // 8/61; EO - donkey
L U M2 U' L U M2 U' L2 // 9/70; LI - lie
R2 u M' U' R' U M U' R U u' R2 // 12/82; UL - you'll 

*28.74* - scrambled incorrectly, it seems 

*32.10*
// Corners
L2 D L' U2 L D' L' U2 L' // 9/9; OF - off
x' R U R' D2 R U' R' D2 // 8/17; SI - spanish
y U' R' D R U R' D' R // 8/25; XC - excited
z2 x' F R U R' U R U2 R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2 F' z' // 18/43; (foot twists)

// Edges
R' U M' U2 M U R // 8/51; KT - kitten
M U' L U M U' L' U M2 // 9/60; LG - leg
u' U R U' M2 U R' U' M2 u // 10/70; NS - nurse
y' R2 U' M U R2 U' M' U y / 8/78; DU - dude
U R U' M2 U R' U' M2 // 8/86; RE - (ryan) reese (<3)
U' L2 U' M' U L2 U' M U2 // 9/95; MF - meffert

*30.23*
// Corners
R2 U' L' U R2 U' L U // 8/8; PA - pa(nx)
y' R U2 R' D2 R U2 R' D2 // 8/16; NX - (pa)nx
y2 R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' y' // 9/25; V - vee

// Edges
M' U' R U M U' R' U // 8/33; CV - service
R U R' U' M2 U R U' R' M2 // 10/43; SE - sea
U' M2 U R' U' M2 U R // 8/51; ST - ****(ting) (edit: s h i t (ting))
L2 U M2 U' L U M2 U' L // 9/60; IJ - injured
x U L2 U' M' U L2 U' M x' // 8/68; GP - grandparents
U R' U' M2 U R U' M2 // 8/76; T - tee

// Parity + Edge flip
y L2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // 15/91
y' M2 U M U2 M' U M' U M' U2 M U M' F2 // 14/105

*25.49*
// Corners
U' L2 U R2 U' L2 U R2 // 8/8; AI - robot
x U' L U R' U' L' U R x' // 8/16; KC - kitchen
R D R' U2 R D' R' U2 // 8/24; DX - dexter

// Edges
x' U2 M U R2 U' M' U R2 U x // 9/33; FR - farted
z L U' M2 U L2 U' M2 U L // 9/42; TH - giggled
y' U' R U M' U' R' U M // 8/50; MQ - michelle
x' z' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' z y // 11/61; ND - nude
u M' U' R' U M U' R U u' // 10/71; WL - wall-e


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 14, 2011)

Jakube said:


> It was from the Weekly Challenge. I think Mike generates a random position with the Cube Explorer.


 
Yes, that was a competition-valid scramble from Cube Explorer. And very nice job on that one, Jakube - I thought it was actually pretty hard.

I got a 58.75 on the 19th scramble of the Blindfold Race this week - new PB and only second sub-1. And even though I had earlier read about that being an easy scramble, I had completely forgotten about it when I did it, so it was a total surprise to me. Awesome scramble! (I was using my new DaYan Zhan Chi for the first time - it's really fast!)


----------



## Jakube (Oct 14, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> I thought it was actually pretty hard.


 
I memorized the Cube fully visual, so this scramble had a pretty easy memo. DF->UB->UR->RD->RF->LF.>LD->LB->... You see the path, it´s a complete line, not any chaos order.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 16, 2011)

D U2 R2 D2 F' R2 B F D B' F2 L2 R U B2 R' B2 F' L U2 D2 L' D U2 B' - 3:35.44

Oh so close to sub-3:30. D: 

I did have a major memory recall pause because I had lost focus during some point during corners execution. It could've been ~12 seconds faster! D:



Spoiler



Corners Memo : D R, R' F', F', F, R2, R2 D R2, D' R2, R2 D R2

Old Pochmann Corners Execution : D R (Y-Perm) R' D' R' F' (Y-Perm) F R F' (Y-Perm) F2 (Y-Perm) F' R2 (Y-Perm) D R2 (Y-Perm) R2 D' R2 D' R2 (Y-Perm) R2 D R2 D R2 (Y-Perm) R2 D' R2

Edges Memo : "URUL RiDLiD UBRiBLiB LiFFiR UB Flip all Ms

M2 Edges Execution : R' U R U' M2 U R' U' R, L U' L' U M2 U' L U L', B' R' B M2 B' R B, B L B' M2 B L' B', M2, R2 B' R2 B M2 B' R2 B R2, L2 B L2 B' M2 B L2 B' L2, B L2 B' M2 B L2 B', U R U' M2 U R' U', M2, M' U M' U M' U2 M U M U M U2 M U M' U M' U2 M U M U M U2 M2

The following is for my own benefit. Pay no attention. xD

Total Execution : D R F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' R' D' R' F' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' F R F' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' F2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' F' R2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' D R2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' R2 D' R2 D' R2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' R2 D R2 D R2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' R2 D' R2 R' U R U' M2 U R' U' R L U' L' U M2 U' L U L' B' R' B M2 B' R B B L B' M2 B L' B' M2 R2 B' R2 B M2 B' R2 B R2 L2 B L2 B' M2 B L2 B' L2 B L2 B' M2 B L2 B' U R U' M2 U R' U' M2 M' U M' U M' U2 M U M U M U2 M U M' U M' U2 M U M U M U2 M2

Clicky Solve for Proof


----------



## Jakube (Oct 16, 2011)

*Single and Avg5 PB*

second sub 1, had like 25 seconds memo!

Average of 5: *1:10.56*
1. 1:12.82 U' D' R' L F2 R D2 B U' D' F B' D2 B' L' F2 B U2 D R2 U' L D F B2
2. 1:07.02 D B2 R' U' B2 D' R L F D2 U' R' U B' U' R' F D' F2 D B D F R2 U
3. (1:21.14) B' D' R L' B R' D2 B' R2 B L' U' D2 L' F2 L' R2 F2 B D R D' U F D'
4. (*53.62*) U' F U B2 L' B L' R2 F L R' D2 U R' D' R' L D B' R2 L' F R' L D'
5. 1:11.83 D R B' F' D2 U2 R' L2 F' D2 R' D2 U F' L B' U' F2 L D F2 U2 B' U F


----------



## lucarubik (Oct 16, 2011)

how can you be cubing with the worlds on road


----------



## Jakube (Oct 16, 2011)

lucarubik said:


> how can you be cubing with the worlds on road


 
I didn´t put on the blindfold, I was just cubing under the table, so I could watch worlds.


----------



## Jakube (Oct 17, 2011)

*5BLD PB: 8:58.18*

For more infos and the video: 
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?32962-5BLD-in-sub-9-by-Jakob-Kogler&p=656230#post656230


----------



## rubiksarlen (Oct 17, 2011)

first success (untimed  ) with BH/M2! 3rd attempt with both corners and edges combined. before this i practiced corners alone a lot of times....


----------



## APdRF (Oct 17, 2011)

3:16.88 R2 D2 L2 B2 U' B2 F2 R2 D' R2 U R' D2 L F U R' U' B' F D' U'

3OP/M2


----------



## Jakube (Oct 17, 2011)

I´m totally tired, I´m listening to loud music, but I managed my first 4bld IN Sub 5: 
*
4:50.65 [2:10] *

F' D R r' u R2 f B' u2 F2 R' f' F2 r L F L2 U D' B f L' U' u2 F2 U' R' u2 r' f D' F2 D' u B u r f2 R' D2


----------



## Micael (Oct 17, 2011)

Astonishing stuff Jakob!

I started (again) 4x4bld about a week ago in case I can go to Havard Fall. So far I do 15min, I think it is going well .


----------



## aronpm (Oct 18, 2011)

Very nice Jakob 

Also my own accomplishment:
22.46 B2 D2 F' L2 B R2 B D F B L' U F2 L2 F2 B L' U2 F U' R D2 F U B' 
(8.5 memo, I can reconstruct later if anyone cares but I have to go to school now)


----------



## Hershey (Oct 18, 2011)

aronpm said:


> Very nice Jakob
> 
> Also my own accomplishment:
> 22.46 B2 D2 F' L2 B R2 B D F B L' U F2 L2 F2 B L' U2 F U' R D2 F U B'
> (8.5 memo, I can reconstruct later if anyone cares but I have to go to school now)


 
One day people will be able to sub 20 BLD it seems...


----------



## Julian (Oct 18, 2011)

Hershey said:


> One day people will be able to sub 20 BLD it seems...


It's been done.


----------



## aronpm (Oct 18, 2011)

aronpm said:


> 22.46 B2 D2 F' L2 B R2 B D F B L' U F2 L2 F2 B L' U2 F U' R D2 F U B'
> (8.5 memo, I can reconstruct later if anyone cares but I have to go to school now)


 
Corners: 
x' U R' D R U' R' D' R x
R U' L' U R' U' L U
y' R2 U R D2 R' U' R' D2 R' y (25 moves)

Edges:
x M U M' U2 M U M'
M' U R' U' M U R U'
M' U2 M D' M' U2 M D
x' L2 U M2 U' L' U M2 U' L'
R2 U' M' U2 M U' R2 (39 moves)
=> 64 moves (lol) @ ~4.6 TPS


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 19, 2011)

6/8 MULTI-BLD
57:47.61
1. B' L U2 D' L' R D F' L B' L2 U2 R' B U2 L B' R' F L' D' B' U2 R L' (DNF)
2. F2 U2 F' L D U' R U2 D' B2 L2 U' D B2 D2 F' B2 D2 U2 L2 R F2 R B U
3. R F' L2 F2 D B2 R' U B' U' B2 D' L U2 F' R' U R L2 F2 R' L' B' R2 L
4. D2 U' L' D R F B D2 R' U' D2 L2 R D F B' U B2 L' B' F U2 R2 L2 D'
5. D R U' F R L' U R U' R' L2 D' U2 R2 L' D' F2 R U' D R' L F U2 L' (DNF)
6. U D' F D R F2 R2 U F' D' F2 L U2 D R2 L U2 R D2 B' L D2 F2 L U2
7. B' R' D2 R D' B D U R' L2 U2 F2 B2 L D' L F' U' R B D2 L R' D B
8. B2 L U' R' D L' B L' D2 B U2 L' U B L' R' U' D2 R L2 B2 U R2 D2 U'

MEMO:

CORNER ORIENTATION
1: Cham on L, x2 2-4-
2: 2-4-, x2 Pi back
3: Cham L, x2 Cham L, x2 R head
4: Cham R, x2 Cham R, x2 D R2 U head
8: Head R, x2 Cham R, x2 D R2 U head
5: x -444, x2 head
6: 222-, x2 Pi right
7: -2-4, x2 U head

EDGE ORIENTATION:
1: edges B and C
2: M x' 4flip
3: z 4flip, x2 U2 R 4flip
4: z' U2 L' 4flip
5: Rw 4flip, x2 U' 2adj
6: 4flip, x2 L F' R' 4flip
7: z' 4flip, z U L' 4flip
8: x2 U2 F2 L' 4flip

EDGE PERMUTATION:
ALL: "KGAH JLEL"
1: KEFL GD BJH CAE
"keffle gid bizh cay"
2: G FAK HEDJ CABLB
"gee fack hedge cay bulb (like 'cable')"
3: AH LC JF BDKB EGE
"Ah lick jiff BDKB edge"
4: HDLJKGF (z Ub-perm)
"hid lizh kegf orange"
5: JEB FGDK CHA
"jeb fig dick cha"
6: LFCD G A-K E-J
"liff kid gee AK EJ"
7: EJCK AHBGL
"ejock ah biggle"
8: LCHDEAFGA BJKB
"loch deaf ga(h) bizh kib"

CORNER PERMUTATION:
1: 32 5785
2: 4732853 (parity)
3: 2842 363 (parity)
4: 82 737 (parity)
5: 2547 8368
6: 5328 767 (parity)
7: 84 272 (parity)
8: 5387642 (parity)


----------



## Cool Frog (Oct 19, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> 6/8 MULTI-BLD
> 57:47.61
> 1. B' L U2 D' L' R D F' L B' L2 U2 R' B U2 L B' R' F L' D' B' U2 R L' (DNF)
> 2. F2 U2 F' L D U' R U2 D' B2 L2 U' D B2 D2 F' B2 D2 U2 L2 R F2 R B U
> ...


 6 cubes with parity, wow.
very very very impressive.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 19, 2011)

1:18.48, 1:07.83, 1:24.03, DNF(1:33.48), 1:27.28 = 1:23.26
Not nearly as impressive as Ranzha, but this is really good  Almost broke my PB too. I guess taking a break really does help


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 19, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> 6 cubes with parity, wow.
> very very very impressive.


 
Thanks =) Funny thing is that the two cubes without parity are the ones I DNF'd on xD


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't see how parity makes multi BLD any harder though. In single BLD it makes you slower because you have to fix parity. In multi you usually have plenty of time.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 19, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> I don't see how parity makes multi BLD any harder though. In single BLD it makes you slower because you have to fix parity. In multi you usually have plenty of time.


 
This. Parity should hardly add any time at all. And it's not hard to know when you have parity.


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 20, 2011)

YEESSSSS my first BLD succces  23:33.58 so happy  memo was around 18/19 mins as for execution i messed up twice but saved it soon after both mistakes 

F' D' R' B' F2 D2 U L' B' R B' L D2 B F D L' R B' F' L' R2 D U B2

used pure op

recog was
corners: DMUIPJ(i emo'd a F here two to remind myself there was two twisted corners)

edges :
LaP CaT JIU(chinese name i pronuonce as jew(i essed up the I and U but saved them)) B XA

was interupted three times during the proccess  would have been sub 20 otherwise


----------



## cuboy63 (Oct 20, 2011)

1. 33.03 L B D B' U F2 B' L2 D2 F2 U B' L B' F2 R2 U F2 L' B2 F U2 L2 B2 R'

L' D L U2 L' D' L U2
L D2 L U2 L' D2 L U2 L2
x' D R U R' D' R U' R' x
y z' R2 D R U' R' D' R U R z y'

x' U2 M2 U L' U' M2 U L U x
L U M2 U' L2 U M2 U' L
R' U M' U' R' U M U' R2
x' M2 U' R U M2 U' R' U x
y' R2 U M' U' R2 U M U'


----------



## cuboy63 (Oct 20, 2011)

1. 30.68 D L2 F2 B D F2 U' D' B2 L' F D2 R2 F U' F' U' R L2 D2 F' D2 U2 B U2 

x D' R' U' R D R' U R x' 
R U R' D R U' R' D'
L R' D R U2 R' D' R U2 L'

x' U' R U' M U R' U' M' U2 x
M' U L2 U' M U L2 U' 
x' U R' U' M U R U' M' x
L U' M' U L' U' M U 
x2 F' M' U M' U M' U M' U2 M' U M' U M' U M' F


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 20, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> 1. 30.68 D L2 F2 B D F2 U' D' B2 L' F D2 R2 F U' F' U' R L2 D2 F' D2 U2 B U2
> 
> x D' R' U' R D R' U R x'
> R U R' D R U' R' D'
> ...


 
Is that your PB?


----------



## cuboy63 (Oct 20, 2011)

> Is that your PB?



Yes.


----------



## Cool Frog (Oct 20, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> I don't see how parity makes multi BLD any harder though. In single BLD it makes you slower because you have to fix parity. In multi you usually have plenty of time.


 
I just found it a bit unusual 6 of his 8 cubes had parity.

(and interesting that he dnfed the ones that didn't have parity)


----------



## cuboy63 (Oct 20, 2011)

28.25 3BLD. 10.xx memo I think.

Lost the scramble but I think I remember the solution.

B2 R' D R U R' D' R U' B2
L D2 L' U L D2 L' U'
y' L R D R' U2 R D' R' U2 L' y

L2 U M2 U' L U M2 U' L
R U M' U' R2 U M U' R
x' M2 U' R' U M2 U' R U x
U L U' M' U L' U' M
y U' R2 U M U' R2 U M'


----------



## Julian (Oct 20, 2011)

Scramble for Bill's 28: R2 U B2 D2 B D F' L B U R2 U2 L' D2 B' L' U F


----------



## TMOY (Oct 20, 2011)

I broke the French 3BLD NR twice in a row in the Worlds finals: 1:04.65 then 57.22. Previous NR was Guillain's winning time at Worlds 2009 

I also got a new multi NR: 8/10 in 51 minutes.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 20, 2011)

2:50 safety solve at WC, held the cube solved for at least 10 seconds going through every letter trying to find out what I still had to do, couldn't work it out, stopped the timer, surprisingly it was solved 
I have Harvard in a few days, if a safety solve will make the final, I'll do that then 5 rushed attempts. Hopefully I'll finally get a respectable time.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 21, 2011)

Yeah, I just found it interesting. Parity's lol, especially with the crappy method I use xD
Before that, I had only tried three, and I got 3/3 in fifteen minutes-ish. I'm so glad I was able to even retain all that xD
I have a video, but you can't see my face =( I'll post it anyway, even with the *****s who'll say it was staged/sighted. =P


----------



## cuboy63 (Oct 22, 2011)

Average of 5: 46.36
1. 45.03 U' F2 U B D R F L2 U2 D' B2 D L' U L F2 B' U' L' U2 L2 R D' F' R' 
2. (1:01.36) R U' F U2 D2 B U L' F' L B2 R2 L' F D L2 D F L' F' L' R D R F2 
3. (40.00) R B' D2 R2 U' F U D B' U' B2 F R2 U2 B' R F' R B' R B' U' D L2 F 
4. 51.91 B' R L F R2 D B' F D F L B2 R2 F2 B' R B U2 R2 F L' R D U' R2 
5. 42.13 L2 B2 R2 L' F' U2 D' B' R' D' R F' R' F D2 R2 F' D F' B2 U F U L2 R2


----------



## emolover (Oct 22, 2011)

I just did my first corners bld. That might not seem like an accomplishment but god bld is hard.


----------



## lucarubik (Oct 22, 2011)

25.87 U2 F2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 F2 D' B2 U' R' B2 F' U L' U2 B D R D U2
notice that there are 6 corners and 12 edges, and I had to break into new cycles in both edges and corners, memo was 11 seconds so great execution 
71 moves if anyone wants to know what moves I will write them
avg5 31.62
33.24	L2 U D' L2 R2 F' D2 B' L' U' R' F' L D2 R' B2 L' R B2 U D R' D2 R' D
DNF	U L' F D B L' B L' U' R' B R2 U2 B L2 B U' L D' L B' L2 D U R
28.53	U2 D F2 R F2 U D2 F2 L F2 L D2 F2 R2 B R' L F2 B' U B' R' L2 U B'
31.42	L R U D2 R D' R' U R' D2 B' F2 U D R' U2 L B' U' F' B' U' R2 U2 L2
30.19	B' D2 F D' B R D B2 F U B2 R' U' L2 D U' L R' B' L' D2 L' B2 L2 D'
three cubes after this avg I made another of 31 with a 27 single


----------



## cuboy63 (Oct 22, 2011)

Average of 5: 43.13
1. 40.59 U2 L2 R2 D2 U' L' F2 D' B' R' U' F2 R' L D' F U B' D2 F2 R' B2 L' D F 
2. 44.97 B' F U2 B2 L B' U' L2 D2 F U2 R' B2 U L2 R' U F D' L' B2 D2 B2 F2 L 
3. 43.83 U2 B' U R B' U R2 D F2 U B' D2 L R2 U2 B' U2 R' F' R L U' B' F2 D2 
4. (DNF(47.44)) F L2 R D2 U2 F L' F L' F2 B U L2 U2 B L2 U B2 D F' R' U2 R L' D 
5. (39.69) L F' B2 U L F2 B' D2 L' D L2 R U R' L' U L U2 R U2 R2 B D F' U


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Oct 22, 2011)

I now have more official 5bld solves than solves at home. 24:15 at harvard, 13:30 memo.

Took an extra 2 minutes of review that probably wasn't necessary. But I had just had a 29:59dnf with awful memo and a ton of mistakes while doing memo, so I didn't want to rush.

Also, successful solves in 2 rounds of 3x3, 1 round of 4x4, and 1 round of 5x5. Good bld day


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 23, 2011)

Tim Reynolds said:


> I now have more official 5bld solves than solves at home. 24:15 at harvard, 13:30 memo.
> 
> Took an extra 2 minutes of review that probably wasn't necessary. But I had just had a 29:59dnf with awful memo and a ton of mistakes while doing memo, so I didn't want to rush.
> 
> Also, successful solves in 2 rounds of 3x3, 1 round of 4x4, and 1 round of 5x5. Good bld day



Congratulations, Tim! And from what you've described before about your 5x5x5 BLD practice, I'd love to know the difference in accuracy rate between competition and at home. Sounds like you're, what, 4 or 5 times as accurate in competition as you are at home?  (Surely there can't be many others in the world with that kind of difference in favor of competitions.)


----------



## Neel (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi everyone... I just successfully completed my first blindfolded solve on Saturday, October 22 (2011) at approximately 4:00 am. I was tired but I decided that I wanted to actually attempt it, I've been trying to try solving it blindfolded once, but I've never had the time. It was my first time doing the 3x3 blindfolded and I successfully completed it. I, unfortunately did not time it (I was tired...it was 4:00am), but I am sure I took somewhere between 6 and 8 minutes. It took me about 4 to 5 minutes to memorize the cube and another 2 to 3 minutes to solve it. All times are approximate. I am hoping to do another blindfolded solve timed...soon...


----------



## JyH (Oct 23, 2011)

Neel said:


> Hi everyone... I just successfully completed my first blindfolded solve on Saturday, October 22 (2011) at approximately 4:00 am. I was tired but I decided that I wanted to actually attempt it, I've been trying to try solving it blindfolded once, but I've never had the time. It was my first time doing the 3x3 blindfolded and I successfully completed it. I, unfortunately did not time it (I was tired...it was 4:00am), but I am sure I took somewhere between 6 and 8 minutes. It took me about 4 to 5 minutes to memorize the cube and another 2 to 3 minutes to solve it. All times are approximate. I am hoping to do another blindfolded solve timed...soon...


 
O_O That's a really good time for a first solve! Congratulations!


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Oct 23, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Congratulations, Tim! And from what you've described before about your 5x5x5 BLD practice, I'd love to know the difference in accuracy rate between competition and at home. Sounds like you're, what, 4 or 5 times as accurate in competition as you are at home?  (Surely there can't be many others in the world with that kind of difference in favor of competitions.)



I think with the low accuracy rate I have, it just comes down to dumb luck deciding where I get the solves I get. Not really any difference between a competition solve and an at-home solve. Also, I'm better at 5BLD than when I started, and now I'm *only* competing, not any at home, so when I do an attempt it's now more likely to be a success and it's probably in competition.


----------



## lucarubik (Oct 23, 2011)

Best average of 5: 29.99
1-5 - 30.24 31.21 28.57 (26.26) (36.53)

1. 30.24 L2 D F2 U' L2 D2 L2 U F2 U' L2 B' R2 F' D' F2 L' U' R F2 U L2
2. 31.21 L2 D2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 U2 L' U B' L' D B2 L B2 D F2
3. 28.57 L2 U B2 U2 L2 F2 D' F2 D B2 R2 F R D R2 L D' R F' D' B' D2
4. 26.26 B2 R2 U R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D' F2 D2 L' D B2 L F' D' B' L' U L2
5. 36.53 L2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 D U2 L2 F2 L R2 B' F' R' B' U B2 L2 D


----------



## APdRF (Oct 23, 2011)

Insane Lucas, GOGOGO!


----------



## Mossar (Oct 23, 2011)

YEAAH! After 2 months of trainings my first sub60!!!! 

*53.57 * - M2/OP

I expected high 50, but it was near sub50 !


----------



## APdRF (Oct 23, 2011)

2:33.36 3OP/M2

My first sub-3 after a lot of DNF's


----------



## cuboy63 (Oct 23, 2011)

WTF. 2:32.11 4BLD!!!!!!!! 58.xx memo I think.

Scramble: D2 Rw Fw' R Fw Uw2 L' D' U L2 B' Fw' Rw2 B Fw2 L U' Rw Uw2 D' R2 Fw' Rw Uw2 D F R' L' Uw Rw Fw' R2 Uw' L2 B Fw' D2 Uw2 R D'


----------



## Julian (Oct 23, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> WTF. 2:32.11 4BLD!!!!!!!! 58.xx memo I think.
> 
> Scramble: D2 Rw Fw' R Fw Uw2 L' D' U L2 B' Fw' Rw2 B Fw2 L U' Rw Uw2 D' R2 Fw' Rw Uw2 D F R' L' Uw Rw Fw' R2 Uw' L2 B Fw' D2 Uw2 R D'


Nice! What was your previous PB, 2:41ish?


----------



## Neel (Oct 23, 2011)

JyH said:


> O_O That's a really good time for a first solve! Congratulations!


 

Thanks...I am hoping to improve to somewhere between 2 to 4 minutes by about February...Anyone have any advice how to solve it blind faster?


----------



## JyH (Oct 24, 2011)

Neel said:


> Thanks...I am hoping to improve to somewhere between 2 to 4 minutes by about February...Anyone have any advice how to solve it blind faster?


 
Practice...
Possibly new memo method if you're doing something that you don't find very effective.


----------



## Moops (Oct 24, 2011)

Just solved a 2x2 using OP!

Now I'm going to learn How to do the edges and fix parity for 3x3 =D


----------



## lucarubik (Oct 24, 2011)

I find really easy to improve at anything if you really want to improve, I'm not a good speedcuber (12,8x official avg) but I'm good at BLD, and that's cause I enjoy it 
You can try to learn BH, memo methods etc, I mean I know BH but I don't know anything else but OLL and PLL for speedcubing


----------



## x-colo-x (Oct 24, 2011)

4BLD
Average of 5: 4:53.78
1. 4:52.09 B2 U' B2 Uw2 B2 Fw2 Uw' Rw D B2 R D' R2 Rw' D L R2 Fw Uw Rw L2 D' F L' R2 Rw2 B2 U' Fw' Uw' Fw R2 U' L Rw2 D2 Fw B R2 Fw
2. 4:53.19 D U L Uw F' Uw U' F' D' U Uw F Uw2 D' Rw Fw F' B2 Uw F' B' Rw F' D' U2 Rw Fw2 D F U2 F' R2 Uw' D2 B' U B U' R' F'
3. (4:11.27) R' Rw U2 Fw2 Rw' Fw' F' D2 F D2 F' Fw2 B2 Uw R2 L' Fw2 D2 Rw L' D Rw2 B2 Rw2 L D2 Rw2 Uw' Fw' U2 F B Rw' Fw' Uw' R2 B L' Fw2 Uw'
4. 4:56.04 Fw2 D2 Fw' L2 B Uw' Rw2 D' L' U B' R Rw' F D2 Rw L' U' Uw' L Uw' U2 B F Rw2 Uw2 R2 L F2 Fw' B Uw U' D2 B U' Rw2 Uw2 R' B'
5. (DNF(4:27.78)) U2 Uw' L Uw2 L2 Rw R B2 D' U2 B Fw Rw U D B' Rw' Uw2 Fw' F R' L2 Fw2 F' U' F R' L Uw2 U2 D' L' D' Fw2 U2 Fw2 L2 F Rw Uw

4:11 was very lucky


----------



## cuboy63 (Oct 24, 2011)

4BLD average of 5
3:36.21, (3:18.00), (DNF(3:14.13)), 3:20.56, 3:23.83 = 3:26.87

Almost sub-WR. The next solve after this was 3:09.69 DNF by 3 wings.

Is this UWR for 4BLD average of 5?


----------



## Tomas1988 (Oct 26, 2011)

1.	32.09	R B2 F2 U2 L R' B' D' B2 F D2 L' R' D2 B' F2 D B F2 D F' D' L2 R B

I want to be top ten!


----------



## Riley (Oct 26, 2011)

YESS!!!! Just got my first BLD success everrrrrrr!!! The memo was about 10 minutes, execution was 3 minutes. 14 edges to do, and just 8 corners. 1 edge was flipped. So happy!


----------



## rubiksarlen (Oct 26, 2011)

got a 1:23.94 solve which was my PB by 17 seconds. 1 solved and 1 flipped edge.

D' B2 L' U' D2 R' L' F' L' R2 F2 U L' B' F U' R' B2 D2 B2 L2 U2 B' L B

Reconstruction:
corners:
D U R' U' L2 U R U' L2 D' //10/10
y2 U L D L' U' L D' L' y2 //8/18
R' y L D L' U2 L D' L' U2 y' R //10/28
R' F2 U L2 U' L2 U' F2 U L2 U L2 U' R //10/38
F U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R F' //10/48

edges:
U R U' M2 U R' U' //7/55
U' L' U M2 U' L U //7/62
M U2 M U2 //4/66
x' U L U' M2 U L' U' x //7/73
R' U R U' M2 U R' U' R //9/82
M2 //2/84
U R2 U' M2 U R2 U' //7/91
x' R U' R' U M2 U' R U R' x //9/100
L U' L' U M2 U' L U L' //9/109
x' U' R U M2 U' R' U x //7/116
x M U M U M U2 M' U M' U M' U2 12/128

128 moves

i didn't do the x' at the end cos no point.

videos gonna be up soon.


----------



## lucarubik (Oct 26, 2011)

hehehey congrats tomas
I want to be top1


----------



## joey (Oct 26, 2011)

Tomas1988 said:


> 1.	32.09	R B2 F2 U2 L R' B' D' B2 F D2 L' R' D2 B' F2 D B F2 D F' D' L2 R B
> 
> I want to be top ten!


 Nice!


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 26, 2011)

some of a 4x4 bld - 43:27.47 [36:55.92]

was going to do a full attempt, but I just got bored of rememoing edges 4 times because of mistakes. Took 10 minutes to memo centers, and 26 minutes to memo a few edges. The first 10 minutes of edges was spent memoing "RA UT" about 100 times, because I was bored of memoing. I was surprised when I actually got the edges that I did memo correct, because after a lot of memo and rememo and rememo and rememo and rememo and rememo and rememo and rememo and rememo and rememo and rememo, I just guessed a few edges and got them right. Centers were solved too.

Memo that I could be bothered to do:

centers: REI AJF VS BT HU CG KD MRO 2
edges: RA UT BQ XL CD FO EP Q*gets bored and starts execution now*

scramble: u' U' f' B L r f' L2 D r L' B F R2 r2 D U F2 D2 L f' R2 r' u' L' u' U B f D2 B2 R D2 B2 u2 U' D' f' r' f2
orient: x2 zed'


----------



## Riley (Oct 27, 2011)

First 3x3 bld success on camera! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgw5Bpuxppo


----------



## MeshuggahX (Oct 27, 2011)

I did three solves today. Two of them was DNF's. The second one had two flipped edges. I did the wrong set up when I flipped an edge that had the wrong orientation.

anyway, the third one was a success. It is my third or fourth success overall and the first one I timed, 7:52.82. I use OP/M2. It's feels good when you get a successful solve.


----------



## Riley (Oct 27, 2011)

Two successes today, one in font of twenty people cheering, and one on the ride back from school. (I'm not the one driving )


----------



## Stefan (Oct 28, 2011)

Finally broke my 2:22.73 record from a long time ago, now it's 2:11.88.
D U2 F' D' U2 R2 D2 U2 L2 D' U L' R' B F2 R' U L' F' L' D2 F D2 U2 L


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 28, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Finally broke my 2:22.73 record from a long time ago, now it's 2:11.88.
> D U2 F' D' U2 R2 D2 U2 L2 D' U L' R' B F2 R' U L' F' L' D2 F D2 U2 L


 
Congrats Stefan!   That's great! It's really exciting to see your recent progress!


----------



## MeshuggahX (Oct 28, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Finally broke my 2:22.73 record from a long time ago, now it's 2:11.88.
> D U2 F' D' U2 R2 D2 U2 L2 D' U L' R' B F2 R' U L' F' L' D2 F D2 U2 L


I'm a bit curious on which method you use.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 28, 2011)

I use M2/R2.

Thanks Chris. At first I didn't know what you meant with recent progress, but I guess you also meant my bigcube and multi stuff from US Nationals. My progress in those was mainly from just attempting it again after a long time. I should do those more often.


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 29, 2011)

21/25 (51:13.83)[31:03] - Not happy with the unsolved cubes, but I'm posting here because of the time. 

For some reason my images stuck sooooooo much better than they normally do. The final memo review was extremely easy. 
It felt like I was wasting my time on the final review, if I decided to ditch that; my memo time would've been around 25.
(However, while reviewing I forgot an image on cube #1 and #24 - so if I ditched the final review that's probably 2 long pauses/DNFs I would've had.)

- Ugh, executed a pair of images in the wrong order on last memorised cube and first executed. - 3 cycle of edges. :fp
- 5 corners.
- 3 edges.
- Y-perm and 2 flipped edges.


----------



## Julian (Oct 29, 2011)

Stefan said:


> I should do those more often.


Yes, definitely


----------



## Riley (Oct 30, 2011)

First sub 10 3x3 BLD! 9:05.24

Took me 6 attempts. I could've gotten a high seven on another but forget the last two corners, lol.


----------



## Escher (Oct 30, 2011)

28.xx last night on corners only BLD, 6 targets. Also averaging about 45-55 for corners only now when there aren't any irritating 2-2 cycles I don't yet know how best to cope with and things.

Sub 1 full BLD soon 

Sub 2 sooner :3


----------



## x-colo-x (Oct 30, 2011)

4bld 
3:53.48 first sub 4 

Uw2 Fw R' Uw2 Fw' Rw' D2 U2 F2 R' D2 Fw' U2 D2 Rw U' Fw' R Uw L2 R' U Fw' Rw2 U Fw B2 R U' F2 Rw U2 L2 F D2 Uw R2 L2 F' R


----------



## cuboy63 (Oct 31, 2011)

3:06.85, 2:55.71, 3:28.40, 3:57.77, 2:56.75 = 3:10.67


----------



## Faz (Oct 31, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> 3:06.85, 2:55.71, 3:28.40, 3:57.77, 2:56.75 = 3:10.67


 
whaaat.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 31, 2011)

Not an accomplishment on speed or accuracy, even though I did get a few good singles in there. But more of the fact I practiced today.

Also I went through every corner comm again today, and only had 6 I couldn't remember how to do. Went through them and I'm feeling strong about them all now. Might do a bit more pr actice this week for my competition this Saturday. I need to stop missing stuff in memo :3. I wish my computer didn't flare up. I was trying to learn more of my edge comm list, but I guess I'll have to see if I can get a computer tech to repair it and hopefully recover my anki stuff .

1. DNF(1:08.07)[forgot to do parity] B F2 R' D2 R F2 U' L' R' F2 B2 U2 D R2 U D' L' R F2 D U B F2 U2 R' 
2. 1:35.46 R F L2 D F2 R B' U2 B U2 R' B2 D U L' F2 L B2 L2 R D2 L2 F2 B' U 
3. DNF(1:28.12)[3CC] R' D2 L' F' D L' B2 F R F2 L' F' U' L2 B F2 R F2 R' L U2 B U2 L2 U2 
4. 1:07.19 L2 B2 U D' R' B' D U' R L' D' L B2 D2 L' F L2 D F L2 U' L2 F' L2 D 
5. 1:13.90 L U2 L' R' F2 U' B R' B F' R2 L2 B2 R' D L' U' D2 F R2 F' L F D2 U2 
6. DNF(1:38.59)[3CC] L U' D L2 U L2 D R D F R B F U B D R L F' B L' F2 R' B2 D 
7. 1:17.88 B D2 R D B R' D' L2 D' R2 B' R D' B D' F2 L2 U2 B' L2 F B2 D F' R2 
8. DNF(1:08.04)[3CC.] L F D2 R D B2 U' B' F2 L2 F' R D F' L R B F' U' L' R2 D B2 R B 
9. DNF(1:24.38)[5 corners 4 edges. Most likely forgot an undoing of something] L2 F2 D2 F2 U' R2 L2 F R2 B' D R' U F U B L F D' F' D R2 D U2 F 
10. 1:47.82 D2 B D L R U' L2 R2 U2 L R' U2 R L' U' L2 U' B F L U B2 F' R' D 
11. (DNF(1:13.55)[2twisted 2flip]) R' U2 B F' L D R' F' R' F D' U2 R2 U2 R L' B2 D2 U' F2 U' R2 F' U L2 
*12. 1:03.73 D' L B' D R2 B' R' L F L' U2 F D' B2 L2 U R F' D2 U R' F2 U F B' 
13. (1:00.46) U L' U' F D2 U L2 U2 F' U' F' B' U2 D' F' R' F R2 L2 D' F D B' R F' 
14. 1:21.31 B' D2 B2 R B R' F2 D2 F' B2 R' F2 D R2 D' U2 R' U R2 F L' U' R L B2 
15. 1:13.92 L2 U D2 F2 L2 D U' F R L U2 R B2 D' F2 U' R' L2 F2 R D2 L' F2 R B 
16. 1:05.05 U' D' B2 L' R D' R' B' F R B' R' B F2 L R2 B2 D2 F R' U2 R D2 B U' *
17. DNF(1:34.69)[2flip] D B D2 R' U2 R F' L F B2 U2 L2 R' B D2 R' U B2 D R B2 D F' B R2 
18. DNF(1:23.88)[2twisted] R2 F2 U' L' F U' D2 R D2 R' B U' R2 U R F' D' F2 B' U2 R F2 R2 L' F' 
19. 1:36.87 D R2 F R B' F2 R D L U2 F2 D' R L D2 U2 L2 B2 F' D L' R D' U' L' 
20. 1:12.01 L' F' U F B R' B' F' L F' B2 U R2 L D' L2 D U2 B2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R L2

12/20. Not bad. All but one was sub-official time (lol).

The 1:00.xx had parity. Bolded is 1:07.57 AO5.


----------



## Jakube (Oct 31, 2011)

Just got a *4:28.09 4BL*D: 

B' f2 u f' R' U F' f' r' L B' u2 D L' D B u2 D r' R f U r2 R2 B D' L D r2 R' L2 F2 D' L2 f' B r2 F r2 D' 
9 solved centers, 1 solved corner, non solved edges

Memo was sub 2!


----------



## Riley (Nov 1, 2011)

First sub 7 3x3 BLD, 6:59.29. 12 edges, 8 corners.


----------



## Micael (Nov 1, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> 21/25 (51:13.83)[31:03] - Not happy with the unsolved cubes, but I'm posting here because of the time.
> 
> For some reason my images stuck sooooooo much better than they normally do. The final memo review was extremely easy.
> It felt like I was wasting my time on the final review, if I decided to ditch that; my memo time would've been around 25.
> ...



Incredible stuff Zane!


----------



## porkynator (Nov 3, 2011)

Average of 5: 45.32
1. 42.38 U2 L F R U' R F2 D' B R2 D R B' U2 D' B U L F R2 D2 B2 L2 R' U2 
2. (DNF) B2 F' L2 B' F R' F2 L' F' D L' D' F' R L D2 L2 B R F' B D2 U2 B2 U' 
3. 46.77 D U L2 F R F2 B2 D' F D' B2 L2 R U L F2 U R U2 D2 R B2 R B' U' 
4. 46.80 L R B2 D2 F2 R2 D' B' F2 U' L' D' R' L D B' L B R' D B' F2 U' R2 L 
5. (36.81) L F' R L2 D B2 R' U2 B' F2 U' R L2 U F2 R' L F2 L' R U F R B D 

Yeah


----------



## riffz (Nov 3, 2011)

porkynator said:


> Average of 5: 45.32
> 1. 42.38 U2 L F R U' R F2 D' B R2 D R B' U2 D' B U L F R2 D2 B2 L2 R' U2
> 2. (DNF) B2 F' L2 B' F R' F2 L' F' D L' D' F' R L D2 L2 B R F' B D2 U2 B2 U'
> 3. 46.77 D U L2 F R F2 B2 D' F D' B2 L2 R U L F2 U R U2 D2 R B2 R B' U'
> ...


 
I hope there was at least a fist pump after the 36


----------



## CRO (Nov 3, 2011)

Solved all corners blinfolded. Yay! It was my second attempt.

I'll try edges tommorow.


----------



## porkynator (Nov 3, 2011)

riffz said:


> I hope there was at least a fist pump after the 36


 
It was a really nice solve, a lot of 8-moves comms for both edges and corners


----------



## Jakube (Nov 4, 2011)

First 12 solves of today: 

*Avg12 PB: 1:13.28*
1:10.68, 1:15.84, 1:16.96, 1:08.68, 1:16.72, 1:16.27, 1:18.34, 1:05.70, (1:03.62), 1:06.85, 1:16.78, (DNF(1:08.66))

Last 5 solves: 
*Avg5 PB: 1:09.61*
To bad that I didn´t see the flipped edge on the last cube. It would have been a sub 1:08 Avg5.


----------



## CRO (Nov 4, 2011)

Got my first BLD success!


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 5, 2011)

Yay, speed BLD in 20.40, didn't care that much about the execution speed, just wanted to solve it. Memo took ages, an hour on the train to Melbourne, then another 30-45 minutes or so on the way back.

However, I wasn't all that excited because my LL ruined the fun. 
I traced all the pieces and recognised the OLL (L shape), but couldn't be bothered tracing anymore pieces for OLL. So instead of solving with OLL/PLL, I did a U-perm, 2-flip and a cyclic shift...



CRO said:


> Got my first BLD success!


Nice! :tu


----------



## CRO (Nov 5, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Nice! :tu


 

Thanks.

Congratz on your speedBLD, too.


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 5, 2011)

Woot 15.19 speedBLD, memo was about an hour and 15 minutes. 

LL wasn't as lame this time, I still had to do OLL in two parts though: 
1. CO with [R' D' R D R' D' R, U2]
2. EO with R U R' U' M' U R U' Rw'

The reason why I didn't do OLL in one alg, is simply because most of my OLL algs are muscle memory and I have trouble executing them in my head. 

EDIT: PLL was R2 Uw G-perm.


----------



## CRO (Nov 5, 2011)

5:45 3x3 BLD

That's my first success. First wasn't timed, and the secone one was 7:21.


----------



## marcobelotti (Nov 5, 2011)

0/6 multibld...yeah!


----------



## qqwref (Nov 5, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> The reason why I didn't do OLL in one alg, is simply because most of my OLL algs are muscle memory and I have trouble executing them in my head.


I find this funny - you can memorize and execute 25 cubes in under an hour, but you still haven't properly memorized your OLL algs? :tu

Nice speedBLD, though. I never had the patience to try it.


----------



## angham (Nov 5, 2011)

First Success!!


----------



## porkynator (Nov 6, 2011)

WTF 

Average of 5: 43.35
1. (32.37) L2 R B L F' U D F U L2 R F2 U2 F2 U' D' F' U' L R' D2 R' F2 L D 
2. 42.17 U' R F' L D2 F B2 D2 B' L2 U2 F2 D F' D2 F B L' U2 R' D' L D2 R' U' 
3. 48.72 B' D B2 D2 F' U2 R U2 B' F L' U2 B' U' D L2 B2 F' U D2 F' L U F L' 
4. (DNF) B' R2 L' D R' D2 U2 B D2 B' R2 D2 U' L2 F2 L2 R B D2 L' B2 L F' U2 R2 
5. 39.17 R2 L D2 U2 L2 R B' R D' L B' F' D R' U R2 D' U2 L2 D R U' D R' B

PB single and avg5


----------



## Tao Yu (Nov 6, 2011)

1:55.35 BLD, second sub 2. Memo was 1:0x, 47 first pass
Soo happy because I took a long break from BLD because I kept getting DNFs. I feel now I'm getting my speed and accuracy back 

F' D2 U2 F U R' L F2 B' U' R L' U' D' L2 B' L2 B2 F2 U2 D L F' B U2 

No pieces solved, and no parity.


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 8, 2011)

*Average of 5: 54.14* 
1. 54.20 U2 B2 D U2 F B' D R2 F2 L2 D L F L F B' U2 F2 R2 B' R' U' B' U D 
2. (1:04.19) U' L' B2 F' L2 D' F2 R F2 B D F' U' F D F B R2 F D L B' U' R' B' 
3. (51.38) B2 R' U2 F B D2 B' U' F2 R2 U L D B2 U R' U2 D' F2 D2 B L' U F R2 
4. 52.39 U' R2 B U2 F2 L R2 B R U' B D R2 F' B U L2 B2 R U' B' D' L D' F2 
5. 55.83 L' D2 F B2 L R U' B2 F D' R' L' D R2 F' R2 D' U' R D L2 R' F' R2 L2


----------



## Riley (Nov 9, 2011)

First multi bld success!

2/2 in about 29 minutes, but I was memorizing in between breaks of trumpet practice. Execution was 6:41. Going to attempt 3 soon. o.o


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 9, 2011)

57.29, DNF(52.91), 1:04.92, 59.92, 52.48, 1:02.40, DNF(56.38), 53.47, 1:01.95, DNF(48.20), 57.40, 53.09, 51.02, 45.85, 1:03.29 = *56.92 mean 12/15*
Yay I'm consistently sub 1 

Also, another accomplishment is that I think it's the first time I've done more than 10 solves in one session without getting totally bored


----------



## Sebastien (Nov 9, 2011)

when did you actually drop from ~1:30 to sub1? 

I must have missed that


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 9, 2011)

I learnt a load of BH corners for a couple of weeks after worlds and since then I've been doing 5-10 solves a day, and quite a bit of separate corner practise too


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 10, 2011)

Very good Daniel, it doesn't take long for you to achieve your goals. :tu


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks Zane. I was just quite embarrassed at how bad I was at 3bld compared to bigbld. It will hopefully help my multi a lot too.

Did a few 4bld today, but really didn't enjoy it at all - just forced myself to do it so that I don't take forever this weekend. Got a few sub4s and stuff, but nothing special.


----------



## porkynator (Nov 11, 2011)

33.05 U' L' F' D2 F2 U' D2 F B2 U' F' D U' B2 R' L2 D U R2 B' R U' F U' D

x R2 U L' U' R2 U L U' x' (8/8)
U2 L' D L U2 L' D' L (8/16)
y' R2 U2 L D2 L' U2 L D2 L' R2 y (10/26)

d L M' U' M U2 M' U' M L' d' (11/37)
y' M' U' L' U M U' L U (8/45)
U R U' M2 U' R' U y' (8/53)
x D2 M U R' U' M' U R U' D2 (10/63)
z' M U M U M U2 M' U M' U M' U2 (12/75)

75 STM


----------



## aronpm (Nov 12, 2011)

New 3bld PB! 4.24 seconds!

Reconstruction:


Spoiler



Scramble: handscramble under the table, at least 50 moves

Solve: U R2 L2 U'



That actually happened but no I am not being serious about counting that


----------



## Riley (Nov 12, 2011)

6/8 successes today! (not multi bld, 8 separate attempts), all sub 9! Going to learn M2 tomorrow probably.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 12, 2011)

UWR.

I consider it a tad lucky though.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 12, 2011)

Hardly <_<.

Not arons fault he can instantly find the HTM optimal solution and execute it blazingly fast.

Crazy :tup.


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 12, 2011)

Go Aron!

22/25 (53:31.79)[33:00] and 10.4x speedBLD.

-2 twisted corners. (memo mistake)
-The other 2 cubes were memorised correctly, looks like I messed up a comm.


----------



## ZalEw (Nov 12, 2011)

7/7 multiblind 22:36

Finally solved 7 cubes ! Time is terrible, I was just repeating cycles a lot of times just to solve it. Let's go to sub 15, it won't be hard


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 13, 2011)

An accurate session for me:

number of times: 26/28
best time: 31.73
worst time: 1:01.33
best avg5: 40.20 (σ = 5.32)
best avg12: 42.97 (σ = 3.87)
session mean: 44.21

43.81, 54.54, 32.60, 53.26, 36.63, DNF, *1:01.33, 36.48, 38.78, 40.39, DNF, 42.06, 58.86, 36.72, 41.44, 47.80, 59.77, 44.71, 36.46, 44.09, 46.04, 37.10, 45.45, 47.13, 39.26, 58.82, 34.21, 31.73*... followed by DNF, DNF

Bolded is 44.84 average of 22.


----------



## Mikel (Nov 13, 2011)

I just got my first ever 3x3x3 BLD success! (13:39.35) It was my third attempt ever.


----------



## TMOY (Nov 13, 2011)

Got a 45.06 3BLD solve, new PB for me (sligntly lucky though but not as much as Aron's one )


----------



## porkynator (Nov 13, 2011)

Official 48.68 yesterday... 0.27 away from NR :fp


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Nov 13, 2011)

3x3 BLD: 2:59.75

PB, first sub-3, and first BLD solve of the day!!! Me happy!!!


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 13, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> 22/25 (53:31.79)[33:00] and 10.4x speedBLD.


 
O_O. Crazy. How can you even.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 13, 2011)

official success 6:19.18 :3


----------



## timelonade (Nov 13, 2011)

I did a successful 3bld solve at comp ~5mins and cheered like a little girl


----------



## porkynator (Nov 13, 2011)

I've just realized I hold the WR for the "Best worst time" 3BLD: 1:03.36 (everyone else has at least an official result worse than it).
Obviously this is not a serious accomplishment, it's just a funny thing. And I definetly WON'T DNF on purpose any solve just to keep this record.


----------



## isaacthecuber (Nov 14, 2011)

R' U' F U' R' U F' R' U' R' U'
Nice 2x2 BLD scramble. Haha, after two failed attempts this I got this. Pretty easy to say the least. 9.29.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 14, 2011)

Mikel said:


> I just got my first ever 3x3x3 BLD success! (13:39.35) It was my third attempt ever.


 
Thats funny, my first 3BLD success was ~20mins and memo was ~15 and exec ~5

I guess you memo a lot better...


----------



## marcobelotti (Nov 14, 2011)

2/7 multibld [53:48.50 (25:00)]
first time that i try 7 cubes....second and third have 2 flipped edges...i solveed the foruth with the wrong orientation


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 14, 2011)

1:00.18, *49.19*, dnf (55.xx) at UK Open 
The 49 had 10 edge targets and 8 corner targets. I also paused before the last pair so apparently could have been 45.
After 4 years and 5 weeks, Joey no longer holds the UK NR 

My 4bld was *3:38.11* (not quite beating Felik's) and then 3:3x DNF
The success had easy centres (6 comms iirc).
The DNF was fine until I had edge and corner parity left. Then I screwed up the edge parity alg and stopped 
Really happy to be that fast, because I was afraid I'd be sup4


----------



## Riley (Nov 14, 2011)

New BLD PB, I don't know exact time, but it was under 6 minutes! And with a rubik's brand.

and: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmOdO1rw_A0&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## Jakube (Nov 15, 2011)

Just did a session of 2 4BLDs and 2 5BLDs

*4BLD 1: 4:09.85[1:59] WTF PB*
4BLD 2: 6:11.56[3:25] Damn it, i messed up edge memo, I had to do it several times. 

5BLD 1: 10:35.24[5:32] (Nice, but could have been faster, especially the memo. 
5BLD 2: DNF(11:27.61)[5:23] (off by 3 centers, also could have been much faster)

I´m using now my new cubes (SS 4x4x4 3rd Gen and Shengshou 5x5x5)
Looking forward to the 2 comps in December (both with 4BLD, 5BLD, and Multi)


----------



## riffz (Nov 17, 2011)

New PB: 53.31

Done a little practicing lately on IRC with aron. I wish I had the conviction to do 25 solves a day...


----------



## aronpm (Nov 17, 2011)

riffz said:


> Done a little practicing lately on IRC with aron. I wish I had the conviction to do 25 solves a day...


 
Me too


----------



## aronpm (Nov 19, 2011)

Double post!!

3bld:
*29.66, 29.26, 30.24*, DNF(42.63), *28.32*, DNF(35.11),* 30.02*, DNF(39.45), *29.63*, DNF(33.93) => 29.52 mean of 6/10

(first 5 are 29.72 avg5)


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Nov 19, 2011)

Good job aron! (Y)


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 20, 2011)

Lots of 3BLD practice.

Accuracy: 27/36
best time: 31.89
worst time: 1:15.29
session mean: 44.16
Times: 39.80, DNF, 46.10, 51.66, 49.34, 42.60, 44.43, DNF, 36.65, 45.30, 44.67, DNF, 1:15.29, 45.94, 40.10, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 49.00, 31.89, 32.02, 32.99, 1:00.94, 36.21, 36.31, 56.00, 38.11, 36.46, DNF, 53.47, 36.67, 38.37, DNF, 35.84, 56.25

best avg5: 33.74 (σ = 1.79)
(31.89), 32.02, 32.99, (1:00.94), 36.21 = 33.74

best avg12: 41.92 (σ = 10.04)
(31.89), 32.02, 32.99, 1:00.94, 36.21, 36.31, 56.00, 38.11, 36.46, (DNF), 53.47, 36.67 = 41.92

Ugh, counting 56 and 1:00, I still can't get a sub-40 avg12.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 20, 2011)

Haha, that avg12 didn't have any solves between 39 and 52. What happened on the slow ones - were they just hard to memorize for some reason?


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 20, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Haha, that avg12 didn't have any solves between 39 and 52. What happened on the slow ones - were they just hard to memorize for some reason?


I don't remember exactly, but usually slow solves are caused by delays in recalling memo. 
Also, sometimes I forget where I break into a new cycle, so I have to go back.


----------



## porkynator (Nov 20, 2011)

2/2 in 2:29.45 (My PB at the moment)
1/2 in 2:06.44 (I don't understand what got wrong, but a few random pieces are solved)
I hope I can get sub2 soon... How many have already did it? I know about Ville, Zane and probably Aron, anyone else?


----------



## Tao Yu (Nov 20, 2011)

porkynator said:


> I hope I can get sub2 soon... How many have already did it? I know about Ville, Zane and probably Aron, anyone else?



Bill has a 1:50.16, and yes Aron has one at 1:32.65.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 21, 2011)

After my computer flared up a while ago I just finished my edge comm list...but I wrote every case down on paper. I have a competition in 13 days...hopefully I can possibly use them in that competition. Hopefully by next week the list will be fully learned and I'll get fast >.


----------



## porkynator (Nov 21, 2011)

number of times: 11/12
best time: 37.51
worst time: 1:08.51
best avg5: *41.15* (σ = 1.70)
best avg12: *50.48* (σ = 10.21)


Spoiler



1. 45.70 L' F2 R U2 L U L R B D F2 U D2 L' U F2 B2 R U' F2 R' B' L' R' U
2. (DNF) U F D' U R2 L B2 D' R L2 F2 B U L' D L R B2 D' U' R L' U D' F
3. (37.51) U L R B U2 R' U2 F' L' D U R U' F' D' U L U' B' L' R2 U F' L2 F2
4. 40.83 D2 U2 B' D' B' F' U D B2 R F R2 F D2 F2 R' B D2 F R' B L' D2 L' B2
5. 54.61 U2 R2 F2 B2 R' U' R D2 F' U2 D' B' F2 D2 R B R L2 U2 F2 R' B F R2 B'
6. 39.25 U' F U' R2 U D F2 U2 F U D B U2 R D B2 D' F B U2 R D2 B D' R'
7. 43.38 B' D B F2 L' D2 B' F D F2 B' U B' U2 L' R' B2 D2 F' U B2 U D' R' B
8. 42.56 F' B2 R' U' D2 F2 B L' D R U' L F U2 F2 U2 B' F' D2 R L F' D' B L'
9. 1:08.51 U2 R F D L U2 B L D' U2 L' F B2 D2 U2 R2 F B R' F L2 U' D2 B' F
10. 46.24 U2 L2 U2 L' D2 R' D U B L D2 U L2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U D' R' U2 B L2 R' F2
11. 55.95 B' L B' D' F2 D2 F2 L2 F' L D' B2 R2 F R B2 R L D' U F R' L2 B U2
12. 1:07.72 U' D' L F D2 F2 R' L' B' D L U2 R B F2 L2 D' U' F' D' L2 U2 L2 U2 L2



Last 4 solves were safe, I wanted a decent avg12.


----------



## jla (Nov 21, 2011)

I just solved my first cube BLD!!!!

A 2x2 using old pochmann


----------



## cubeflip (Nov 21, 2011)

3:44 success in competition. also, was 2 moves away (DNF) from a 4:04. :fp I undid the last setup move wrong


----------



## PandaCuber (Nov 22, 2011)

Finally solved a 2x2 BLD  Using pochmann. First ever BLD solve.


----------



## emolover (Nov 22, 2011)

PandaCuber said:


> Finally solved a 2x2 BLD  Using pochmann. First ever BLD solve.


 
It is often easier and faster to do a 2x2 blind solve with guesstega(ortega with some educated guessing).


----------



## PandaCuber (Nov 22, 2011)

emolover said:


> It is often easier and faster to do a 2x2 blind solve with guesstega(ortega with some educated guessing).


 
Whats that??? I know ortega is a method, but how would that even work?


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 22, 2011)

PandaCuber said:


> Whats that??? I know ortega is a method, but how would that even work?


To use Ortega for 2x2 BLD, you'll need to trace the pieces after each turn in your head, as if you were doing a regular speed solve. 
Congratulations on the BLD solve! 

My accomplishment: 29.58, 43.20, (48.67), 37.78, (29.10) = 36.85
Yay, counting sub-30 in an avg5. The first one had 12 edge targets and 6 corners, the last one was a "pwn" scramble with 10 edge targets and 6 corner targets.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 22, 2011)

emolover said:


> It is often easier and faster to do a 2x2 blind solve with guesstega(ortega with some educated guessing).


 
On the other hand Old Pochmann on a 2x2 is a real step towards solving a 3x3 bld, while "guesstega" is not.
(I'm just envious because I can't do speedbld ). Anyway congratulations to jla and PandaCuber!


----------



## TMOY (Nov 22, 2011)

Yep, if you're planning to upgrade your BLD to larger cubes, you really need a true BLD method. Speedblind is juste a dead end.

Back on topic: I won the BLD event at Spols Open with a safety solve


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 22, 2011)

MatsBergsten said:


> (I'm just envious because I can't do speedbld ).


Have you really never tried speedBLD? You really should. I know your "speed" solve is likely to be close to a minute (and therefore no faster than a regular BLD execution for you), but it's a fun thing to try, and it's really more a matter of willpower than expertise. You just need to decide to put in the time and effort to do it (figure on over an hour to memorize on your first try - you might be able to go faster, but it's probably better to be prepared for the worst), and then track the pieces in your head step by step and remember them.


----------



## jla (Nov 23, 2011)

MatsBergsten said:


> On the other hand Old Pochmann on a 2x2 is a real step towards solving a 3x3 bld, while "guesstega" is not.
> (I'm just envious because I can't do speedbld ). Anyway congratulations to jla and PandaCuber!


 
Tack så mycket


----------



## Escher (Nov 23, 2011)

2:57.22 
B2 U2 B2 U2 D F2 U' L D2 R' B F2 R' L' F' L' F B2 L U2 L2 B' D' L2 D2

Even with:
- Memo mistake
- 2 big pauses
- newish memo method
- first real solve with 3style corners
- forgetting about parity

...Still got sub 3. Lol pwn scramble.


----------



## Ickathu (Nov 23, 2011)

4:53.59 Single BLD on CAMERA!!




Next I'm going to try for 2/2 Multi. Wish me luck!


----------



## emolover (Nov 23, 2011)

MatsBergsten said:


> On the other hand Old Pochmann on a 2x2 is a real step towards solving a 3x3 bld, while "guesstega" is not.
> (I'm just envious because I can't do speedbld ). Anyway congratulations to jla and PandaCuber!


 
It's not like it is hard to learn and get the hang of. I use it even though I am doing 3 blind. I havent gotten a success but I have gotten fairly close.


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 24, 2011)

Finally managed to get a sub-40 3BLD avg12. 

33.37, 35.05, 45.93, 37.77, 39.63, 34.74, 30.92, 36.22, (DNF), (30.28), 44.01, 40.42 = 37.80


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 24, 2011)

Congrats Zane.



emolover said:


> It is often easier and faster to do a 2x2 blind solve with guesstega(ortega with some educated guessing).


 
I agree with faster, but not easier.


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 24, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Finally managed to get a sub-40 3BLD avg12.
> 
> 33.37, 35.05, 45.93, 37.77, 39.63, 34.74, 30.92, 36.22, (DNF), (30.28), 44.01, 40.42 = 37.80


 
Congratulations, sub-40 by a lot. Good luck on Saturday.


----------



## porkynator (Nov 25, 2011)

2/2 in 2:06.07 (49.xx)
Nice 

scrambles:
1) L2 B F' L2 F' L' U' F' R2 B' F' U F2 B D' U2 F' L' R B' D' B2 L R D
2) U2 L R F D' L2 D2 R2 U L2 U2 B2 U2 D2 B' L R' B' R' D' R' F' R2 F2 D


----------



## ZalEw (Nov 25, 2011)

3x3 bld 

stats: (hide)
number of times: 15/15
best time: 41.77
worst time: 1:10.96

current avg5: 48.56 (σ = 4.73)
best avg5: 48.56 (σ = 4.73)

current avg12: 52.65 (σ = 6.10)
best avg12: 52.65 (σ = 6.10)

session avg: 53.35 (σ = 6.24)
session mean: 53.75

1:10.96, 49.31, 53.72, 51.94, 45.77, 48.38, 57.81, 58.41, 1:03.96, 1:03.78, 51.02, 41.77, 54.75, 52.71, 41.94

Then 2 DNFs... both sub 45

Edit:
Next session:

stats: (hide)
number of times: 28/31
best time: 36.02
worst time: 1:02.94

current avg5: 57.49 (σ = 3.78)
best avg5: 44.66 (σ = 4.23)

current avg12: 52.17 (σ = 5.98)
best avg12: 49.05 (σ = 6.07)

session avg: DNF (σ = 49.46)
session mean: 50.31

43.96, 41.75, 53.16, DNF(41.41), 50.61, 41.16, 56.08, 36.02, 42.22, 57.36, 55.55, 48.63, 49.96, 46.43, 54.06, DNF(54.84), 56.83, 1:02.94, 52.28, 46.96, 53.19, 54.78, 45.31, 56.69, 51.41, 40.91, 38.09, DNF(49.19), 55.84, 1:02.72, 53.90 

I like it !


----------



## aronpm (Nov 27, 2011)

21.92 3bld but I scrambled wrong...
Memo was like 7.5 maybe

Reconstruction (from memory):

R' D' R U R' D R U' // UBR RDF URF (8/8)
R' U' L' U R U' L U // UBR LBU BDR (8/16)
U2 R D' R' U2 R D R' // UBR LDB UFL (8/24)
L D L' U2 L D' L' U2 // UBR LFD UFL (8/32)

z' R' U M2 U' R2 U M2 U' R' z // DF BL DB (9/41)
R U R' U' M2 U R U' R' M2 // DF UR UB (10/51)
z' R U' M2 U R' U' M2 U z // DF DR FL (8/59)
R' U M' U' R2 U M U' R' // DF RB RF (9/68)

~15 sec : 68stm/~4.5tps

( mixing Brest's reconstruction style with my own :3 )


----------



## loweyo (Nov 27, 2011)

Wow gratz aron , another sub 25 solve since 22.92?


----------



## aronpm (Nov 27, 2011)

loweyo said:


> Wow gratz aron , another sub 25 solve since 22.92?


 
Thanks. I've had other sub25s since the 22.92 I think, and the next solve after that 21.92 was 24.37 (the average was (DNF(35.98)), (21.92), 24.37, 34.94, 31.13 = 30.15 )


----------



## cuber952 (Nov 27, 2011)

r2 L' D2 r2 F f u' R2 f' B F' U' f2 r' D' F' U2 D2 u' r' D' u r' R2 f' F' R B R2 F' B' D' R2 r F U R D L' f2

4x4 BLD first success 20:14.16 
It took 12 attempts


----------



## aronpm (Nov 28, 2011)

2bld:
_10.77, *(8.27), 9.36, (DNF(12.47)), 11.37, 8.55,* 10.15, 11.56, 11.23, 9.12, 13.95, 8.89_, 13.37, 10.67, 15.18, 11.75, 10.43, 8.67, 10.72, 13.80, 12.51, 12.63 = 11.23 avg22
*9.76 avg5*
_10.49 avg12_

I used my 3x3 and 3style (with obvious tweaks for parity and twisted shiz)

requested by kir


----------



## Escher (Nov 28, 2011)

Best average of 12: 27.02
2-13 - 24.32 28.00 28.03 26.73 29.62 21.13 (20.23) 28.85 28.28 (30.62) 29.19 26.09

Done with Prisma corners-only scrambles.

Old Pochmann is so slow! I need to start integrating the comms I know...


----------



## porkynator (Nov 28, 2011)

3x3 memo only:
9.74, DNF(11.32), 9.67, DNF(11.39), 9.81, DNF(9.28), 10.42, DNF(10.47), 9.78, 10.25, DNF(10.00), 10.29, DNF(9.32), 10.24, 10.02, 9.42, 10.67, 9.59
9.99 mean 12/18

I rushed memo and went very slow when solving, so this can't be considered my "memo average", but it's funny to see how long it takes to memorize a cube, without caring about how long it takes solve it.


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Nov 28, 2011)

I tried my first full BLD solve

15:26:24 DNF - Off by 2 rotated corners on the bottom layer. Not too bad


----------



## Mossar (Nov 28, 2011)

Today I had great BLD day.

3x3BLD: one 58.xx, one 1:00.xx and some sub1:05 solves. These are great times for me  M2/OP

4x4BLD: Few days ago I made my first successful solve - 17:xx. Today I've done solve better than it by 6 minutes  - 11.58.04. I'm very happy because it's my second solve, my memo is very slow in comparision to 333 and execution takes me 5+ minutes. So it can be very nice after a lot of training 

And my latest multi - 9/9 in 42 minutes. Hmm.. I want 10, 11 or even 12, but I can't get any cubes :/


----------



## AndersB (Nov 28, 2011)

This weekend I tried solving official bld for the first time ever, and I got successful! The time was around 9:50, but it was only my sixth successful bld solve, so I'm very satisfied with it. This was at the Swedish cubedays 2011.


----------



## Escher (Nov 28, 2011)

1:42.25 in the bld race thread... I can still get a lot faster :3


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 28, 2011)

Escher said:


> 1:42.25 in the bld race thread... I can still get a lot faster :3


 using old pochman?


----------



## Escher (Nov 28, 2011)

blakedacuber said:


> using old pochman?


 
M2/OP.

Transitioning to 3style at the moment so occasionally I do other things too


----------



## MeshuggahX (Nov 30, 2011)

Improved my PB by a minute or so on 3BLD. Still not very fast compared to many others, but I don't practice 3BLD much at all. Anyway, the time was 6.09.xx. I did never looked at my memo time. But I would guess between 3-4 minutes. No parities either.

Using OP/M2.

Corner Memo: OWR GOY + Twisted corner(Side + visual permutation)
Edge memo: JEWM AQKP SL


----------



## Riley (Dec 1, 2011)

New BLD pb by like 1 min 15 sec. 5:52.51 13 edges and 9ish corners I think. I still use OP, I think I'm ready to learn M2, right after Berkeley this weekend, because I don't want it to mess me up.

EDIT: New pb again, 10 secs faster, 5:42.20


----------



## riffz (Dec 1, 2011)

Escher said:


> 1:42.25 in the bld race thread... I can still get a lot faster :3


 
Congrats, though I must admit that it's nice seeing you still somewhat a 'noob' in this discipline. I fear that won't last very long, though.


----------



## Divineskulls (Dec 1, 2011)

First 3x3 BLD success today! 9:14.29!! 
scramble: D L D2 R F U D B2 U L F' L U2 D2 R' B' L2 U L2 F' D R2 L2 B R2 
Thanks Rowan, for the edge memo help.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 2, 2011)

riffz said:


> Congrats, though I must admit that it's nice seeing you still somewhat a 'noob' in this discipline. I fear that won't last very long, though.



Just want to say that I don't think 1:42 is not a 'noobish' time.
(not even somewhat noobish).

But maybe it is if you compare to his times in other events .


----------



## marcobelotti (Dec 2, 2011)

4/4 multi bld in 21:33.20
the memo was about 11 but the solve is soo slow because of i used my 2 4x4s because i've only 2 3x3s.....this is my pb...previous was 4/5 in 47...next step:5 cubes multi.


----------



## porkynator (Dec 2, 2011)

2/2 1:57.07 Yeah!

Easy scrambles, but nothing special
1. R' F' D' U R B D2 U F' U2 L2 F R F' R' F' U' D F D2 R2 D' F L2 D' (But I scrambled wrong, it was 10 edges and 8 corners, no flips)
2. D' B U2 L' B2 U L2 F2 B D2 B' L' U R2 F' U2 B2 D U2 B2 D' B L B2 U2 (Last 4 edges solved with U' B (H-perm) B' U, cool!)

I'm so happy


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 4, 2011)

Can finally say I can do all the commutator cycles. Just finished learning my edge commutators list. It's a greatfeeling to be done with the learning phase. Now I just have to get fast...


----------



## cuboy63 (Dec 4, 2011)

Average of 5: 35.62
1. 31.94 R' F B D F2 B R' F R F2 L2 B' L B' F2 U F' B' L2 R' U B R B' R 
2. (45.93) B F' U2 F R' D2 F D2 B F R' L' U L' F D' U F2 L U2 D B' D' L R' 
3. 34.22 R2 U2 D2 L B2 F' U' L2 D' F2 D' F2 D2 B' R D2 R' L' D' U' R2 B F2 L D2 
4. 40.71 U2 R' U' L B F D' B2 D2 R B2 U2 F' B' U2 B' L R2 B U' L U2 B2 L' F2 
5. (30.78) F' D2 R2 F U D F' D2 R2 B' R2 F' U2 R2 U' L' D' R' L B F D2 B2 R F


----------



## cuboy63 (Dec 4, 2011)

31.97, 36.44, 39.33, DNF(38.97), 36.11, 38.30, DNF(56.30), DNF(51.25), DNF(53.69), DNF(44.61), 50.77, 32.02 = 37.85 mean of 7/12


----------



## Escher (Dec 4, 2011)

riffz said:


> Congrats, though I must admit that it's nice seeing you still somewhat a 'noob' in this discipline. I fear that won't last very long, though.



Thanks, and I know I still have a lot to learn - in fact everything I currently want to is written down in quite a lot of pages of a notebook  
I have a 1:29 DNF by 2 edges/corners... I'll (successfully) beat that this week 



MatsBergsten said:


> Just want to say that I don't think 1:42 is not a 'noobish' time.
> (not even somewhat noobish).
> 
> But maybe it is if you compare to his times in other events .



Thanks Mats  



Divineskulls said:


> First 3x3 BLD success today! 9:14.29!!
> scramble: D L D2 R F U D B2 U L F' L U2 D2 R' B' L2 U L2 F' D R2 L2 B R2
> Thanks Rowan, for the edge memo help.


 
No problem, nice one getting a success


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 5, 2011)

First session with 3cycle. My memo has gotten lolslow. Last solve I merely did to see what my memo was like, because I never keep track of it...it was 40.xx <_________<. Happy it was 1:27 though? My execution is somewhat decent for just starting it.

1. 1:54.04 
2. (DNF(2:02.13)) 
3. DNF(2:42.77) 
4. 1:42.93 
5. 2:16.25 
6. DNF(2:24.41) 
7. DNF(1:43.59) 
8. 1:49.73 
9. DNF(1:50.35) 
10. 2:07.77 
11. 1:32.35 
12. 1:47.81 
13. 1:33.49 
14. 1:55.62 
15. 1:37.08 
16. 1:16.73
17. DNF(2:04.83)[3TC, 2FE]
18. DNF(1:38.73)[2TC, 2FE]
19. 1:36.33
20. 1:27.70
21. (DNF(1:34.78)[3CC]) 
22. 1:27.94 
23. DNF(2:17.59)[4FE]
24. 1:18.12 
25. DNF(1:41.13)[3CE] 
26. 1:42.96 
27. (1:13.08) 
28. (1:15.69) 
29. 1:17.98 
30. 1:27.58 
31. DNF(1:29.84)[2TC]
32. 1:19.12 
33. 1:32.14 
34. (1:11.63)
35. 1:37.01 
36. 1:30.12
37. 2:35.21[Wanted to quit this solve so badly] 
38. DNF(1:48.25)[2FE]
39. DNF(1:57.50)[4FE]
40. DNF(1:35.16)[2TC (Had parity didn't know, twisted wrong corners). 2 2CE (did a comm wrong way)]
41. (DNF(1:27.44)[2CC+2CE, additional TC])

Accuracy was horrible until end. Got 1:33.09 AO12 and 1:20.42 AO5 somehow.

It's a good starting point.


----------



## porkynator (Dec 5, 2011)

33.79
U' R2 F B U2 L' B' D' B' D' U' L D2 U R' U D2 R' B' U' F2 U' L2 B2 U'

L' U2 L' D' L U2 L' D L2 (9/9)
y D2 L' U2 L D' L' U2 L D' y' (9/18)

M' R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R M (13/31)
z U' R2 U M2 U' R2 U M2 z (8/39)
U' z2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R' z2 U (12/51)
L U' x y' R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R Rw U' (15/66)

Nice solve


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 6, 2011)

3BLD single, avg5 and avg12 pb. 

(24.64), 33.17, 32.93, (DNF), 34.93 = 33.68 avg5
35.84, 33.55, 36.72, (53.03), 35.42, 40.56, 31.86, 41.54+, 47.20, (24.64), 33.17, 32.93 = 36.88 avg12

24.64. L' U' D L' B F2 U' F2 L2 F2 R F2 D L' B' D' B' F D2 R2 F' D F' D2 L2 


Spoiler



Here's my attempt at reconstructing like Aron/Brest. 

x' y // orient/memo

D Rw' U' L D2 L' U L D2 x D' // UBL>UFL>DLF
x' L' U R U' L U R' U' x // UBL>BDL>RDB
U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R // UBL>UFR>RDF

x U R' U M' U' R U M U2 x' // UF>BD>RU
R U' (Rw U R' U' M U R U' R') U R' // UF>LU>FR
M' U2 M U2 // UF>DF>UB
x' U M' U2 M U x // UF>LB>RB
D' (U L' U' M' U L U' M) D // UF>RD>FL

67 STM, nice solution, afterwards I timed execution and got sub-14.


----------



## rock1313 (Dec 8, 2011)

second 5x5 bld success: 29:19.70

b2 u B2 D' d' R B2 d b2 R F' l2 d r2 u2 f' R2 f D2 b u2 l2 b2 U R2 d' D u2 R2 D l2 d2 R u' D r F' f2 d2 l2 D r2 d2 F r f' l2 U' L f' B' L' d2 R2 f R2 l2 U L' b'


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Dec 8, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> 3BLD single, avg5 and avg12 pb.
> 
> (24.64), 33.17, 32.93, (DNF), 34.93 = 33.68 avg5
> 35.84, 33.55, 36.72, (53.03), 35.42, 40.56, 31.86, 41.54+, 47.20, (24.64), 33.17, 32.93 = 36.88 avg12
> ...


 
Hi Zane, just to tell you, the solution doesn't work from the third corner cycle onwards


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 8, 2011)

DYGH.Tjen said:


> Hi Zane, just to tell you, the solution doesn't work from the third corner cycle onwards



It does.


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Dec 8, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> It does.


 Im sorry, just realised I did an R' as R. Thanks ben.


----------



## ZalEw (Dec 9, 2011)

YESSSSS !!! First fully successful 5x5 bld solve ! I've been waiting for this moment for a long time ! 

Time : 12:32.15, scramble was really easy, but success is a success  

Also my pb average of 12 in 3x3:

Average of 12: 43.89
1. 36.38 L2 R U R2 L F B D2 R B D L2 R F' U L U' F' R' U' D2 L' U2 L R2
2. 34.03 L' U L2 D2 F R2 F2 L' F' D' F' L B2 D2 U2 B' R2 B2 F2 L' U F2 U L2 B2
3. 50.28 U' B F R' L' B L2 U2 D B2 U2 R2 U2 R L2 F2 U' B' U2 L' D' U F' R2 B
4. 47.93 L U R2 B' U B' L D F2 B D2 U B' D' L' B R' F2 L2 D2 R2 B' F D2 L'
5. (DNF(41.31)) B' R' D2 B U' B2 U F' D' R' D2 L U2 D B' R F R2 F' U2 B' U D' F' B'
6. 43.53 B L' B' D2 U' R' B' U B F R2 U' D2 L' D U' R' L D B' F2 U L' F' U2
7. 41.90 F' U' F2 D' B R2 D U2 L2 U' L B' R D2 B' L2 F R' U L F B2 L B2 D
8. 48.02 D F' B D F' L' U L B2 U2 D' F2 R' U F2 R L' B2 L2 B2 R' F' U2 L2 D2
9. (30.69) F' R2 F2 D' B' F' D L2 F' D2 F2 B D' F D R L U2 L F2 R2 L2 U' B L2
10. 45.93 B' R' U F B U2 R2 B' U F2 D B U2 R D2 B D R B F' U D F' D' U
11. 52.03 U' D B F2 L B U F D' R' B2 R' U R2 F2 U L2 B U' L2 B' L B D' U'
12. 38.88 F B' R2 L2 D L B' R D' F' U L F L2 U2 F' B' U R2 U' D' F' D F' R'

Soo happy ^^


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 9, 2011)

Congrats, I always click on this thread when you post thinking it's Zane


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 10, 2011)

ZalEw said:


> YESSSSS !!! First fully successful 5x5 bld solve ! I've been waiting for this moment for a long time !
> 
> Time : 12:32.15, scramble was really easy, but success is a success


 
Okay, I'm blown away. That's very close to my fastest time ever, and it's your first success. People are too fast these days.

Still, congratulations! You're awesome!


----------



## ZalEw (Dec 10, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Okay, I'm blown away. That's very close to my fastest time ever, and it's your first success. People are too fast these days.
> 
> Still, congratulations! You're awesome!



But my first try was in July of this year, then my time was like 42 minutes (3 wings and 3 corners wrong ) and then I had a looooot of DNFs, so I got a progress only on DNFs


----------



## Petezorzz (Dec 10, 2011)

Not really a solve but I recently learnt blind edges. 
I was able to orient all of them but wasn't able to permute them all. I'm happy tbh, might not seem special to you though xD


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Dec 10, 2011)

ZalEw said:


> YESSSSS !!! First fully successful 5x5 bld solve ! I've been waiting for this moment for a long time !
> 
> Time : 12:32.15, scramble was really easy, but success is a success
> 
> ...


 
Congrats for 5BLD success! :tu


----------



## Sessinator (Dec 13, 2011)

First attempt of the day: 3x3 BLD in 1:28.91 with M2R2.


----------



## tim (Dec 14, 2011)

* 19/19 in 52 minutes (32 minutes memo)
* Official BLD streak of 37 (still ongoing ).
* 13:00(.37) official 5x5 BLD attempt. This makes me fourth in the world. 1s behind Chris and 8s before Zane. What an honor! 
* Another successful Real Men Team BLD attempt with Stefan - we now have a success streak of 2. YEAH!


----------



## rubiksarlen (Dec 14, 2011)

19/19 is official?


----------



## Sebastien (Dec 14, 2011)

nope.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 14, 2011)

[22:21] <Piecez> 3:48.18 on his challenge [22:22] <Piecez> OH BLD while drinking water nonstop [22:22] <Piecez> ugh im feeling sick from all the water i drank


----------



## rubiksarlen (Dec 14, 2011)

tim said:


> * 19/19 in 52 minutes (32 minutes memo)
> * Official BLD streak of 37 (still ongoing ).
> * 13:00(.37) official 5x5 BLD attempt. This makes me fourth in the world. 1s behind Chris and 8s before Zane. What an honor!
> * Another successful Real Men Team BLD attempt with Stefan - we now have a success streak of 2. YEAH!



your BLD success rate is insane! even in comps.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 14, 2011)

tim said:


> * 19/19 in 52 minutes (32 minutes memo)
> * Official BLD streak of 37 (still ongoing ).
> * 13:00(.37) official 5x5 BLD attempt. This makes me fourth in the world. 1s behind Chris and 8s before Zane. What an honor!
> * Another successful Real Men Team BLD attempt with Stefan - we now have a success streak of 2. YEAH!


 
Congrats Tim! Very, very well done!  :tu


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 14, 2011)

ZalEw said:


> YESSSSS !!! First fully successful 5x5 bld solve ! I've been waiting for this moment for a long time !


Congratulations!


tim said:


> * 19/19 in 52 minutes (32 minutes memo)
> * Official BLD streak of 37 (still ongoing ).
> * 13:00(.37) official 5x5 BLD attempt. This makes me fourth in the world. 1s behind Chris and 8s before Zane. What an honor!
> * Another successful Real Men Team BLD attempt with Stefan - we now have a success streak of 2. YEAH!


Well done on all those great accomplishments . Keep that success streak going! :tu


----------



## Mossar (Dec 14, 2011)

9:59.64 - 444 BLD, 4th solve ever completed. 

I'm sure I can do something near 5 minutes, because I think I can do memo in 2-3minutes. Now I have problems with memo of edges. I do it very calm and slow, sometimes I don't know which piece it is (r2 method). 

My normal 333bld memo is around 25-30 second, 2/2 multi memo in something like 1,5 - 2 minutes. So I have to improve my 444bld memo! And my times will be acceptable.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 14, 2011)

Mossar said:


> 9:59.64 - 444 BLD, 4th solve completed.


 
Stackmat!


----------



## verdito (Dec 15, 2011)

3BLD 2:20:54 M2/OP


----------



## porkynator (Dec 18, 2011)

35.57 F' R' L F U' D' B2 L F2 R2 B R B F' L' F2 R D2 U2 R' B' R' L B' L'

Corners:
z' R2 U2 R D R' U2 R D' R z (9/9) (lol)

Edges (1):
z y U' R2 U M2 U' R2 U M2 (8/19)
x' R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R (11/30)
y M d L R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R L' d' M' (17/47)
z' y' U' R' U M U' R U M' y z (8/55)

Parity:
D L2 y' R' U R' U' y x l' U R' U' R2 x' U' R' U R U x' L2 D' (18/73) (setup + V-perm)

Edges (2):
y2 z' L' U' L U M' U' L' U l (9/82)


----------



## AndersB (Dec 18, 2011)

This week I lowered my 3bld record down to approx. 4:30 or so. My old record was like 8:30 XD


----------



## Robocopter87 (Dec 21, 2011)

I started working on BLDs not to long ago, figuring out the concept of Pochmann and using it to solve (not blindfolded) the 3x3. Since I can successfully solve it without the blindfold, I'm starting to go blind.

But I'm taking it in steps.

Doing the LL edges BLD.
Doing all the LL BLD.

And so on, and I just attempted full LL BLD. It failed. Miserably. But I understand what I lack, a memo method, I was just kinda memorizing the few pieces, not actually properly memoing.

So now, I've decided to use the Journey method.

This may have been a failure, but it actually will end up as an accomplishment. 

I'll keep working and maybe, just maybe, I'll be able to solve it BLD before too long.

I'll keep you guys posted. (Mostly to track my own progress.)

Thanks.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Dec 21, 2011)

3x3 BLD success 18:46 using OP for edges and corners and visual memo.Also i just had a 9:26 off by parity


----------



## 5BLD (Dec 21, 2011)

3:30.58 3BLD, first try with M2. (and OP). I'm suddenly feeling much more confident.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 21, 2011)

Robocopter87 said:


> I started working on BLDs not to long ago, figuring out the concept of Pochmann and using it to solve (not blindfolded) the 3x3. Since I can successfully solve it without the blindfold, I'm starting to go blind.
> 
> But I'm taking it in steps.
> 
> ...



That's a very good approach to take to work up to a full BLD solve. Two things about BLD, 1) Celebrate your successes, since it really does feel good to get a solve. 2) Any practice in BLD is good practice. So if you get a streak of DNFs, just know that this is necessary for learning in BLD. DNFs help you to learn what NOT to do. However, when you do DNF you have to try to figure out what you did wrong. At the very least, for _every_ DNF right now, Rescramble the cube and try to trace back through cycle by cycle to see what you did wrong. If you do this diligently now, then not only will you improve your accuracy very quickly right at the start, but your times will get much faster too.



Robocopter87 said:


> So now, I've decided to use the Journey method.
> 
> This may have been a failure, but it actually will end up as an accomplishment.
> 
> ...


 
Using the journey method (or roman room, or any form of locus method) is a very useful tool for solving blindfolded! This will help especially if you decided to work up to multi or bigger cubes BLD one day. Even if you have no plan for that now, it's nice to know that the method you're picking will easily give you that option.

Very cool! Keep up the good work, and yes please keep us all posted!


----------



## jla (Dec 21, 2011)

I just got my first ever success on 3x3 BLD!!!!  

The time was 4:41.19 using pure OP

Scramble: U L U D2 F R D' B F2 L' D B' U L D2 B2 L' F' B' D' U2 B' R D2 U'


----------



## porkynator (Dec 21, 2011)

Finally sub30!

29.20[9.92] B2 L F2 B L' F L2 F U' D2 F2 L2 U2 F L2 B' D2 F' L2 F

Corners (DY OBZA):
L' D L U' L' D' L U (8/8)
y' U2 L D' L' U2 L D L' y (8/16)
U' R U L U' R' U L' (8/24)

Edges (NeK QT AERM JaZ):
E L z' y' U2 M' U2 M y z L' E' (8/32)
L2 y' M U' R U M' U' R' U y L2 (10/42)
l' y' R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R y l (13/55)
x' U' R U M U' R' U M' x (8/63)
y' U R' U' M' U R U' M (8/71)

71 STM / 19.28 s = 3.683 TPS

EDIT:
Average of 5: 39.70
1. (38.39[14.06]) R U' F D2 L U' F2 L2 U F D2 B' U2 L2 B R2 F2 L2 B R2 
2. (DNF(41.88)[15.49]) F2 L2 F D2 B D2 B' D2 F' U2 F' D' B' L' U' F2 L' U' B R2 F' 
3. 41.10[12.05] D2 L2 F2 U2 B D2 U2 R2 F R2 U2 R' D' L2 U F' U F' L' R2 F' 
4. 39.03[9.85] R U2 R' D2 F2 D2 R B2 D2 R2 F2 U' L2 R' B L B F U R 
5. 38.97[10.23] L2 F2 U2 F' D2 U2 L2 F U2 L2 F U' L' F R2 D2 L B L2 D' L2 

YEAH!


----------



## Kzip (Dec 21, 2011)

First BLD on movie, terrible corners...


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Dec 22, 2011)

3x3 BLD: 1:56.66[1:04.33]

It's my new PB, my first sub-2 and my first BLD solve of the day. I'm really proud about this.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 22, 2011)

jla said:


> I just got my first ever success on 3x3 BLD!!!!
> 
> The time was 4:41.19 using pure OP
> 
> Scramble: U L U D2 F R D' B F2 L' D B' U L D2 B2 L' F' B' D' U2 B' R D2 U'


 
Nice! That's fast for a first success (way faster than mine lol)!




After failing 2 4BLD attempts, I did a 3BLD solve (while still angry), and got 1:52, with parity, and no pieces already solved with the scramble. I guess all the 4bld I've been doing helped! (I was only able to get 3 sub 2's yesterday after 25 attempts :/ )


----------



## cuber952 (Dec 22, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> Nice! That's fast for a first success (way faster than mine lol)!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice !

Out of curiosity how fast are your 4BLD DNF's ?


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 22, 2011)

cuber952 said:


> Nice !
> 
> Out of curiosity how fast are your 4BLD DNF's ?


 
They're all 15-17's. I got a 14 once before though. See Blindfolded failures for more details.


----------



## 5BLD (Dec 22, 2011)

2:09.12[1:06.16] 3BLD YES. My memo recall was surprisingly confident although I had one major pause.


----------



## Kzip (Dec 22, 2011)

First sub 2 

1:58.29 [51.xx] B' R2 L B2 L2 B' L2 R2 U2 D2 F' R' F' D2 B2 L R2 F R2 B2 D' F R B2 D


----------



## Robocopter87 (Dec 22, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> That's a very good approach to take to work up to a full BLD solve. Two things about BLD, 1) Celebrate your successes, since it really does feel good to get a solve. 2) Any practice in BLD is good practice. So if you get a streak of DNFs, just know that this is necessary for learning in BLD. DNFs help you to learn what NOT to do. However, when you do DNF you have to try to figure out what you did wrong. At the very least, for _every_ DNF right now, Rescramble the cube and try to trace back through cycle by cycle to see what you did wrong. If you do this diligently now, then not only will you improve your accuracy very quickly right at the start, but your times will get much faster too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah when I decided to learn how to solve. I was fully aware of the amount of mistakes I would make. I knew it wasn't going to be something I could do in one try. Or One day. Or even a week. i was fully aware that this is going to take time and loads of practice. 

About the journey method, instead of using an actual path that I know, I invented my own mentally. I built a house. I paid attention to every single detail to make the path much more visual and easier to remember and easier to just feel like I'm really there.

However, I was originally putting a literal piece, like as if I took the edge out of the cube and set it down in its correct orientation, and putting them along the path. However, since I'm adding edges once I can do one layer and such, I've started to realize that it isn't vivid enough. I can totally imagine Donald Duck eating French Fries on a Coffee table. That's something that sticks. While Imagining a white blue and a Yellow Red is just not as vivid.

So yeah, I've begun to make a list for all the pieces and what I use for an image for them, wish I had a list of some ideas though. Its kinda hard to think of some of these color schemes.

My philosophy for BLD is totally optimistic. Every DNF and every mistake is simply a step forward. I will get this. I will be able to do this. And I don't intend to stop practicing until I can. 

Thanks, cmhardw


----------



## Michael1026 (Dec 23, 2011)

Did a 2x2  First time ever


----------



## aronpm (Dec 23, 2011)

First success on sim, and I don't really know the controls very well so I was still reading them from the bottom.

Rotationless memo, of course 

But just like with Zane, it says I'm trying to hack the high-scores list :confused:


----------



## ZalEw (Dec 23, 2011)

3x3 bld:

36.15, 37.34, 37.48, 37.90, DNF(57.54) = 37.57 avg 5 

Yeah !  Christmas Magic


----------



## chardison1980 (Dec 23, 2011)

finally! got my first bld solve with M2/OP corners, total time with memo my PB just under the 3 min mark, with parity.
am sitting at 1-4 for attempts.
i get lost on which M slice edges end up needing to be flipped back at the end can anyone help me with this. thanks


----------



## Robocopter87 (Dec 24, 2011)

First attempt at all edges unsolved was a success. Woot. Loving this. Love that feeling when you take the blindfold off and find a solved cube.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 24, 2011)

aronpm said:


> But just like with Zane, it says I'm trying to hack the high-scores list :confused:


 
You must be too pro


----------



## emolover (Dec 25, 2011)

Got my first success! And it was on video and I will upload it soon. Time was 10:31.99 with a memo of about 7:30.

Corners memo was BVWBCMRH. Edge memo was WuB Lucky Peoples OrGies with FErrets, AH!

I memod corners last and solved them first with that going very smooth and I had a major pause going from corners to edges and had a minor pause trying to remember the last pair for edges, I must have spent 30 seconds trying to remember it. 

This was my second real try ever. My first try had a 10:15 DNF that had 3 edges cycled. 2nd and 3rd try I quit at the 2 minute mark because I didn't like the scrambles. Then finally the forth was my success!


----------



## chardison1980 (Dec 25, 2011)

good job, what method did you use, to solve?


----------



## emolover (Dec 25, 2011)

chardison1980 said:


> good job, what method did you use, to solve?


 
I used pure Old Pochmann with somewhat of an audio corner memo and a word letter pair method for edges. 

I dont use Speffz though. 

---ad
---bc
qt-eh-il-mp
rs-fg-jk-no
---xw
---uv


----------



## RNewms27 (Dec 25, 2011)

~5 min success Old Pochmann and visual memo. Fun with visual but more frustrating when you try to draw a cube only to realize the next piece is a blank.


----------



## Kzip (Dec 25, 2011)

MBLD 3/3 24:40.52 [17:10] First and last try on MBLD more than 2 .


----------



## aronpm (Dec 26, 2011)

Spoiler











Almost 30 seconds faster than my normal 3x3 sim PB (~1:34, I only tried that like 4 times though)


----------



## qqwref (Dec 26, 2011)

The hacking message is really weird - have you contacted Ryan Heise about it?

And wow, sub-1


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 26, 2011)

Really fast Aron. :tu


qqwref said:


> The hacking message is really weird - have you contacted Ryan Heise about it?


I contacted him a few days ago when I first noticed the error message:


> I won't be able to look at it immediately, but I'll try to investigate why it was detected as an invalid record.


----------



## Kzip (Dec 27, 2011)

WTF?! 3x3 BLD

*1:41.25 * D F' U2 D F2 D' B L B2 D L2 D U R' F L2 U2 B F2 L' U F' B' U2 L2 


Memo [45.XX]


----------



## JasonK (Dec 28, 2011)

Hadn't done a BLD solve in like 3 months, randomly decided to do 5 and it seems my accuracy and consistency have both improved 

2:43.85, DNF(2:32.29), 2:50.18, DNF(3:33.03), 2:46.82

Would've been lucky to get 1 success before.


----------



## Moops (Dec 28, 2011)

3x3 BLD success!!! 12:36.34

Finally... after 20+ attempts 

And bothering to learn a good memo method.


-Thanking Zane_C for his recent tutorial. It helped clear up a lot of the things I had trouble understanding-


----------



## Divineskulls (Dec 28, 2011)

Two 3BLD successes in a row! First was around 7:30, second was 9:33.xy. I still suck, but at least I'm getting some more successes under my belt.


----------



## gbcuber (Dec 29, 2011)

2x2 skype teambld with Dan Sarnelli

Average: 9.21
Standard Deviation: 1.69
Best Time: 3.09
Worst Time: 12.75
Individual Times:
1.	(3.09)	U R F2 R' F2 R U2 R' U'
2.	6.69	U2 F R' F R2 U2 F' R
3.	(12.75)	F R F' R U' R2 F U' F'
4.	12.01	F2 U R' F U' R' U2 R' F2
5.	8.93	R U2 R' U' R F' U'


----------



## Ickathu (Dec 29, 2011)

3:39.26 with a 1:41.02 memo! First sub-4 time! I followed it with a DNF and then another sub-4, 3:44.42[1:55.87]!
Quick question, on my next solve, I had a DNF(5:26.31)[1:53.96]. I would have had another sub-4, except I rage-quit when I couldn't remember my first Letter-Pair image (a foot, btw). I always have trouble remembering my first image, any suggestions? I can always remember everything else fine. I use Roman Rooms and a partially complete (~70%) letter pair list.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 30, 2011)

1:02.95 3x3 sim BLD.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Dec 30, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> 1:02.95 3x3 sim BLD.



try doing big cubes sim bld


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 30, 2011)

rubiksarlen said:


> try doing big cubes sim bld


Haha no. I use Ryan Heise's sim, that only does 3x3. Big cubes BLD on a normal sim would require someone to know their controls very well.

EDIT: 3x3 sim: 1:05.99, 1:10.65, 1:20.91, (1:24.40), (1:04.90) = 1:12.52


----------



## Kzip (Dec 30, 2011)

3x3 BLD *1:19.10* [26.XX] L B2 U' L' B2 F' R2 F' B' U' L B' R2 U L' D F B' L R' F2 R B2 U2 F'


----------



## Ickathu (Jan 1, 2012)

First multi-bld success! 2/2 cubes completed. Neither had parity. I used letter-pairs with sentences/roman rooms for edges, visual + tapping for second cube corners, and audio for first cube corners. I did visual for rotated/flipped pieces.
I didn't follow the regs though. Old multi-bld rules (no 10 minute limit per cube). But whatever. 
Great way to finish off 2011!


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 1, 2012)

New PB *7:57 [3:54]*
iirc I did one in August that was sub10. Doing 1 every 6 months or so works well!


----------



## Jakube (Jan 1, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> New PB *7:57 [3:54]*
> iirc I did one in August that was sub10. Doing 1 every 6 months or so works well!


 
5x5x5?


----------



## aronpm (Jan 1, 2012)

Yep.

And he thinks it isn't fast compared to 4bld


----------



## blakedacuber (Jan 2, 2012)

first 3BLD solve in months 17:50.88[12 ish memo(quad check)]


----------



## Moops (Jan 2, 2012)

First MultiBLD attempt and success!! 2/3

First thought it was 3/3 until I noticed 2 flipped edges on the back of the first cube. Shame I didn't film it. My reaction was priceless. 

And I've only been blindsolving for 4-5 days? I love blindsolving and doing this at all feels like a massive accomplishment.


----------



## x-colo-x (Jan 3, 2012)

4bld
3:29.25 Uw' Fw R Rw F B2 R' D Uw' Fw2 D R B' Uw Rw' F' B L' D2 L R2 Uw2 R B2 Rw L2 B' D2 U Fw' D2 F2 B2 Rw2 R' Fw D' R2 Uw2 D 
easy
first sub 3:30


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 4, 2012)

Really nice 5BLD Daniel. :tu

54.63 sim BLD, 10 edge targets and 6 corner targets. Even though I can't submit times, it's still fun. Screen shot


----------



## Ickenicke (Jan 4, 2012)

My first success at 3bld yesterday. It wasn't 100% solved(two flipped edges which I missed to memorize), but for me it was a big success. Time was ~20 min

Now I know that it is possible for me to solve it blind.

Thank you Zane for your fantastic video!


----------



## Ickenicke (Jan 4, 2012)

Ickenicke said:


> My first success at 3bld yesterday. It wasn't 100% solved(two flipped edges which I missed to memorize), but for me it was a big success. Time was ~20 min
> 
> Now I know that it is possible for me to solve it blind.
> 
> Thank you Zane for your fantastic video!



And today I got my first 100% success. What a fantastic feeling I think the time was about the same as yesterday!


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 4, 2012)

Ickenicke said:


> And today I got my first 100% success. What a fantastic feeling I think the time was about the same as yesterday!


Congrats! :tu


----------



## Ickenicke (Jan 4, 2012)

Zane_C said:


> Congrats! :tu



Thank you!


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 4, 2012)

Ickenicke said:


> And today I got my first 100% success. What a fantastic feeling I think the time was about the same as yesterday!



Awesome feeling isn't it?

Congratulations!
See you in the blindfold race


----------



## Ickenicke (Jan 4, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> Awesome feeling isn't it?
> 
> Congratulations!
> See you in the blindfold race



The feeling is very awesome!

I maybe will join the blindfold race if I am having time to do it!


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 4, 2012)

Yesyesyes! First SpeedBLD ever attempted. Success! I memo'd on the last half of the two hour drive home, and then reviewed for another 10 minutes.

D2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D B2 U2 F' U' B L D2 B F2 L R' F' L' - Scrambled with Yellow U, Orange F

Memo


Spoiler



*after y*
L prime D two L D prime
Wide D prime/flick
U/match with two /left-in
wide D two/M F2 M prime
U/left flick /U two /left-in
Decent four-fish
Wide D two/T-Perm



Execution in HTM


Spoiler



*after y*
L' D2' L D'
d' R U R'
U R' U2 R L' U L
d2' L' R U2 R' L
U L' U' L U2 L' U L
U' R U R' y' r' U r U' r' U' r
d2' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'



13.91 seconds! 4.03 TPS HTM. I know how I executed it in ETM and it's 4.24 TPS.


----------



## x-colo-x (Jan 5, 2012)

3bld
32.42 F2 D B2 U2 R F L' B L2 U F2 D2 R' F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 U2 L U2

Still with M2, I should really try to use more commutators


Spoiler



x2 y
D L2 D R D' L2 D R' D2 (9)
U' L' U R U' L U R' (17)
U L' D' L U' L' D L (25)

M2 D R' U R' U' M' U R U' M R D' (13)
U' L U M2 U' L' U (20)
x R U M D' M' U' M D M' R' x' (30)
M2 (31)
L U' L' U M2 U' L U L' (40)
x' R U' R' U M2 U' R U R' (49)
U L U' M2 U L' U' x (56)
U' L' U M2 U' L U (63)
M U2 M U2 (67)
U R U' M2 U R' U' (74)
M2 (75)


----------



## Ickenicke (Jan 5, 2012)

New 3x3 bld PB: *9:57.95*


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 5, 2012)

Ickenicke said:


> New 3x3 bld PB: *9:57.95*


 
Stackmat! 

Nicely done!


----------



## Ickenicke (Jan 5, 2012)

cmhardw said:


> Stackmat!
> 
> Nicely done!



Yeah, now can I use my stackmat


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 5, 2012)

Ickenicke said:


> Yeah, now can I use my stackmat


 
Yes, definitely!

Saying "Stackmat!" is sort of a tradition for some of us here. It's basically a way of celebrating your first couple sub-10 solves in whatever discipline you're practicing. So "Stackmat!" really means "Congrats!!! :tu "


----------



## jonlin (Jan 5, 2012)

My first bld 3x3 accomplishment!


Spoiler



The corners were really easy. That's why I succeeded.


----------



## Divineskulls (Jan 5, 2012)

New 3BLD pb: 5:08.51. First sub-6 ever; two edges were already solved.


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Jan 6, 2012)

‎3x3 BLD: 1:50.00
Memo was sub-1.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 6, 2012)

30.19[9.98], 27.53[8.82], 30.83[9.02] = 29.52 mo3, first 3 solves in a few days

Kinda getting back into the swing of things... next 5 solves were DNF and slow


----------



## mariano.aquino (Jan 6, 2012)

*first 3bld sub3!*

After starting with commutators, first couple of sub3's =) i'll forget my previous sub2 and start counting again. My new pb, freestyle-wise: 2:45!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 6, 2012)

Went over all edge commutator cases and all corners. I don't want to get back into BLDing without reviewing every case (I feel as if I forget stuff every time, and there could be a solve where I forget a comm and rage quit BLD)

Anyway out of the 440 edge cases I remembered them all without any big pause, and the 378 corner cases, I couldn't do 6 (4 of which were UBL-*LUF* target )

I consider 812/818 an accomplishment. Took a long time to do this though <_<.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 6, 2012)

Constrict what you memo. I used to do the same thing.

A Alligator
B Batman.

If I was using images to memo, I'd shorten this memorization to AB, which I'd just imagine a pair of hard abs (well it't not possible for AB to happen for me because of my lettering scheme with the pieces but you get the point). If I got HI I'd memorize HItler. You cut your memo in half like that.

Once you become comfortable with memo'ing I'd recommend switching out of using images. For now though until you get at least sub10, you'd be better off just keep doing attempts. Your times will skyrocket down to sub10 within a few solves most likely.

PS-did like 3 solves after me reveiwing everything with the comms (didn't want to do more because I'm tired from it) and got one success (others very very close). 1:22.84[27.34]...My execution is absolutely horrible. So many pauses.


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Jan 6, 2012)

First BLD Success today. Yay! I'll post the video when I can.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 6, 2012)

Ickenicke said:


> And today I got my first 100% success. What a fantastic feeling I think the time was about the same as yesterday!





jonlin said:


> My first bld 3x3 accomplishment!





Sahid Velji said:


> Finally! After 2 days of experimenting and making a method for corners, (as I was already comfortable with edges after watching Zane's tutorial, thanks a lot for that) I finally did a full blindfold solve: 24:31





LeighzerCuber said:


> First BLD Success today. Yay! I'll post the video when I can.



Congrats to all of you, it's nice to see so many people posting about their first successes


----------



## Ickenicke (Jan 6, 2012)

cmhardw said:


> Yes, definitely!
> 
> Saying "Stackmat!" is sort of a tradition for some of us here. It's basically a way of celebrating your first couple sub-10 solves in whatever discipline you're practicing. So "Stackmat!" really means "Congrats!!! :tu "



OK, I understand


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 6, 2012)

DNF(1:29.68)[30.65 2twist. first comm wrong.],
1:30.03[34.31],
*1:26.79[38.28],
DNF(1:31.37)[36.82 2FE],
1:28.38[35.80],
1:17.72[29.96],
1:22.38[32.59],*
DNF(1:17.98)[32.56 executed "UJ" wrong.],
1:28.89[29.80],
DNF(1:17.42)[29.52 3CE],
1:05.13[23.83]

number of times: 7/11
best time: 1:05.13
worst time: 1:30.03

current avg5: DNF (σ = 85.70)
best avg5: 1:25.85 (σ = 3.11)

session avg: DNF (σ = 74.31)
session mean: 1:22.76
I'll do more at work later. Not a bad session, very nice 1:05 . Need to get my memo faster ;_;.


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jan 6, 2012)

1:30.58 [37.92]
M2 + OP, switching to TuRBo


----------



## Jakube (Jan 6, 2012)

Just did a 16/19 multi in 55:46.76

Not the best result, but also an accomplishment, because all corners were correct. At my last comp there were 4 cubes with twisted corners also the same at my last try at home. So I´m really happy about this.
2 cubes were off by each a 3-edge-cycle, one off by 2 twisted edges. 

It´s the second try with my new memo system. I do memo 2, review these, memo next two, review these, ... After memorizing all but 3 cubes, I review all, then quickly memorize the last 3 and go.
I memorized 16 cubes in 25 minutes, reviewed 7 minutes and memorized the last 3 in 3 minutes. That gives 35 min total.


----------



## x-colo-x (Jan 8, 2012)

4bld
4. 3:42.19 U Uw R' Uw' F' Fw' L2 R Uw' D' F' D F Fw U' L B2 R2 Rw' U' L' F' B R B' L Fw' L2 D2 Uw Fw F2 U2 Uw Rw' B Uw' Fw2 L' D2 
5. 3:15.23 U2 R' D' Rw R2 Uw B' Fw' D2 L2 D Fw U2 L B2 R F R' Fw Uw' D' F Fw' U Fw2 R U2 B D L Rw' R D' B' Fw2 Uw' B2 Fw' Rw L' 

3:42 had 1:22 memo, slow exec..


----------



## JasonK (Jan 9, 2012)

Not practising is making me better...

*1:54.86* B' U2 B' R' D2 B' R D' B' R U' F2 L2 B2 U L2 U L2 D2 F2 D (First scramble of weekly comp 01)

Not a particularly easy scramble, memo just seemed to stick a lot more easily than normal


----------



## Hodari (Jan 9, 2012)

Just got my first successful blind solve


----------



## Hodari (Jan 9, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> Congratulations! What was the time?



I didn't time it at all(usually like to get at least a few successful solves out of the way on a puzzle before worrying about times) but will try to do some more soon. 
Scramble was F2 D' R2 D R2 L2 U R2 B2 U2 R L' U B' U F' D L' D2 L - White on top, green in front

Method was Old Pochman, using the following letter scheme
AAB
B-C
CDD

starting on top, then continuing to the left, front, right, back, using X Y or Z for the last spot on each depending on what gives the easiet memo

memorization was (yellow on top, orange in front)
GQ DE RV PT KU OK for edges,
WIZ MN LUL for corners


----------



## CuberMan (Jan 9, 2012)

Just got my first successful 4x4 BLD after doing 12 attempts, I feel very happy  16:50.51 (memo 12 minutes), easy scramble though.
scramble: U' Fw' D' B2 Fw2 Rw D' R' Rw' F2 U' R D R' D Fw R F' Fw Uw' F2 Rw' R Uw2 L' F' L2 Rw2 D B2 Uw2 R Rw D' B2 L' D2 F B U'


----------



## Ickenicke (Jan 9, 2012)

New 3BLD PB 7:15.01


----------



## AndersB (Jan 9, 2012)

Just learned full visual memo, will practise that for a while now.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 9, 2012)

AndersB said:


> Just learned full visual memo, will practise that for a while now.



What is there to learn about full visual?
I'm not kidding...


----------



## AndersB (Jan 9, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> What is there to learn about full visual?
> I'm not kidding...


 
Nothing to learn really, but I made a solve with it, which is the accomplishment.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 9, 2012)

Anyone up for blindsolving the 8x8x8?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 9, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Anyone up for blindsolving the 8x8x8?


 
Yes of course, but I was holding off on buying one to see if that might have been the new V-Cube (which now appears to be a 3x3x3), and now I'm not sure - is it still pretty easy to buy one? But there's another, more serious problem - it looks like Cubesmith doesn't have 8x8x8 stickers yet. I'm helpless without my color scheme.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Jan 9, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Anyone up for blindsolving the 8x8x8?


 
You must be joking.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 9, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> *Yes of course*


 


IanTheCuber said:


> You must be joking.


 
I'm not. An 8x8x8 should take me less than 2 hours to do BLD, which is less time than it took me to try the 7x7x7 the first time. I'm even up for a 9x9x9, but there aren't any decent ones yet. I will admit, the 11x11x11 seems a bit daunting...


----------



## qqwref (Jan 9, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> Yes of course, but I was holding off on buying one to see if that might have been the new V-Cube (which now appears to be a 3x3x3), and now I'm not sure - is it still pretty easy to buy one?


Seems like it. They're a little expensive, though.



Mike Hughey said:


> But there's another, more serious problem - it looks like Cubesmith doesn't have 8x8x8 stickers yet. I'm helpless without my color scheme.


Reversed Japanese, right? If you don't mind the normal colors themselves, you can get that by swapping white and green. You only have to move 18 stickers. (And if that doesn't work, mine did come with an alternate sticker set.)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 9, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Seems like it. They're a little expensive, though.


That part doesn't bother me, but I'd hate to buy it and then find out it's out of stock and will take months to arrive. I see CubeDepot seems to indicate they have it in stock, considering the fact that the black one says it's out of stock.



qqwref said:


> Reversed Japanese, right? If you don't mind the normal colors themselves, you can get that by swapping white and green. You only have to move 18 stickers.


I've known that for a while - I've done that trick to very many cubes to tide me over the first few weeks. I guess I can do that again, but it's usually pretty ugly what it does to the stickers. And I think black would still be a pain - it would really help to have white. And taking off the stickers to make a white side would be totally cheating.



qqwref said:


> (And if that doesn't work, mine did come with an alternate sticker set.)


Where did you get yours? Did it have white stickers as an alternative? Perhaps I can buy it there and hope I get one too.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 9, 2012)

I got a white one from Cube Depot. And hey, I just realized, the extra sticker set came with white and not black (weird!). It's not a problem at all for me (I prefer white, but won't resticker anyway), but maybe they don't do that every time - see if you can ask, if you order one.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 9, 2012)

qqwref said:


> I got a white one from Cube Depot. And hey, I just realized, the extra sticker set came with white and not black (weird!). It's not a problem at all for me (I prefer white, but won't resticker anyway), but maybe they don't do that every time - see if you can ask, if you order one.


 
That's encouraging; I may order one tonight. All those extra obliques would be such fun!


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 9, 2012)

New 3BLD PB: 5:08.25 normal scramble incl parity (and my 5th sucsessful solve for the BLD race after a bad DNF streak)

fail: could hava had a ~ 4 min solve but could not recal last two edge pairs...


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 11, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> PB: 9:42


 
Stackmat!


----------



## Divineskulls (Jan 11, 2012)

5 successes in a row. :3 I've never had more than two in one day, everything just seems so clear today.  Gonna try my first Multi soon, will edit with results.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 11, 2012)

Uh, well a few months at least. Just general comm knowledge let me be able to solve a lot of cases but some I had to look up what to do and I'd learn it there and make sure I understand why it works. I learned corners first and once I got "comfortable" using that, I transitioned into making my edge list, and then eventually learning that (over a 1 1/2 month period)

Then I took a break for a month and I went over all the cases again (in that post you quoted)


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 14, 2012)

3x3 OH BLD: 1:10.33

B U' L' B2 D F B2 R2 D' R' B D2 F' D2 F' D2 F U2 B U2


----------



## Florian (Jan 14, 2012)

Zane_C said:


> 3x3 OH BLD: 1:10.33
> 
> B U' L' B2 D F B2 R2 D' R' B D2 F' D2 F' D2 F U2 B U2


 
WR#66 In real BlindFold


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 14, 2012)

First success with Old Pochmann! Lol ~15min Thank you Zane!!!


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jan 14, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> I'm not. An 8x8x8 should take me less than 2 hours to do BLD, which is less time than it took me to try the 7x7x7 the first time. I'm even up for a 9x9x9, but there aren't any decent ones yet. I will admit, the 11x11x11 seems a bit daunting...



wait for the dayan 8x8


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 14, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> First success with Old Pochmann! Lol ~15min Thank you Zane!!!


Yay congrats! :tu

Just did my first multi attempt in over a month. Not as accurate as I hoped, but at least I haven't lost any speed. 

21/25 in 49:55.10, memo was somewhere around 32:20.
All the DNFs were due to execution mistakes, it's not often that I have perfect memo.

Cube #3 - execution error, off by a lot.
Cube #4 - execution error, 2 flipped edges. 
Cube #5 - execution error, 3 edges.
Cube #14 - execution error, 3 corners.

If I hadn't rushed the execution so much maybe I wouldn't have made so many mistakes.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 14, 2012)

Zane_C said:


> 21/25 in 49:55.10, memo was somewhere around 32:20.


!!!

wtf


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 14, 2012)

What is this...I don't even...


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jan 14, 2012)

My first BLD solve since USNats. Not bad methinks.

2:06.39[53.20] B2 R F2 L U2 R' B2 L' U2 R' F U2 B' D' R' U F D B U

::EDIT:: Zane, that's insane.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 14, 2012)

Absolutely beast Zane


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 14, 2012)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> My first BLD solve since USNats. Not bad methinks.
> 
> 2:06.39[53.20] B2 R F2 L U2 R' B2 L' U2 R' F U2 B' D' R' U F D B U
> 
> ::EDIT:: Zane, that's insane.


 
<3.

You have some catching up to do .


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 14, 2012)

Got a 2BLD Average of 12. 

Average of 12: 1:02.16
1. 1:20.92[40.40] 
2. 1:12.04[36.03] 
3. 55.56[27.43] 
4. 50.30[24.89] 
5. (41.11[21.45]) 
6. 1:22.03[32.11] R' F2 R' F' U' R2 F' R F2 
7. 1:16.21[44.94] R' F2 U2 F U' F R' F U' 
8. 43.03[18.04] U2 F' R U R2 U2 F2 R' F' U' 
9. 1:11.25+[54.61] R2 U' F R U2 R' F R2 U2 
10. (DNF(46.20)[27.83]) R' F2 U2 R' U' R2 F2 R' U' 
11. 45.49[19.37] U2 R U' F' R' U F2 R' U' 
12. 44.81[18.63] U F U' R U2 F' R F U'

A lot of these were pretty lucky; I'd say I'm about ~1:10. Once I got my Average of 5 I decided to take it slow so I don't DNF. Solve 10 would've made me have an Ao12 and I wanted a fast time so I rushed it. It resulted in a finished cube. -_- Hopefully my next attempt makes it a sub-1 Average ;D

EDIT : 

35.96+[29.49] U R2 F U' F' R2 U R2 U 

z'
R' F2 R2
y' R' U' R U L U' R' U (The cube is an F off, hence the +2)

My first attempt at Ortega or CLL BLD and PB.  Made the Ao5 53.58 and the Ao12 58.18.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 15, 2012)

Zane_C said:


> 21/25 in 49:55.10


Wow. Hope you get 100% on one of these soon! o_0


----------



## Jakube (Jan 15, 2012)

Just got an amazing new 5x5x5 BLD PB: 8:36.39 with an unbelivable 3:37 Memo!!! 

Here's the Video


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 15, 2012)

3BLD PB : 3:21.80[2:12.22]

Just really easy memo. Before today my 3BLD PB was around 3:50, and I think it's safe to say I'm averaging around there  2BLD practice has made my memo so much faster! 3BLD is fun again.


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 15, 2012)

Zane_C said:


> 21/25 in 49:55.10





qqwref said:


> Wow. Hope you get 100% on one of these soon! o_0


 

And when you do, make sure you it's official, k?


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 15, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> 3BLD PB : 3:21.80[2:12.22]


1:09.58 Execution

Two solves later :

3:21.28[2:11.71] 
1:09.57 Execution


----------



## pi.cubed (Jan 16, 2012)

Did some (kindof) serious BLD practice for like the first time ever day, practising corners only.

Session: 11/15 solves
Best mo3: 2:25.25
Best avg5: 2:27.44
The mo3 was the last 3 solves of the average of 5 and 2 of those had very easy memo. Best single was 2:06.42. Visual memo is fun even though I have to repeat the tapping quite a few times!


----------



## Penguino138 (Jan 17, 2012)

Yes!!! I was sitting in class today with nothing to do so I said to myself: "I'm going to do my first successful BLD solve". So I had this girl mix it up. The edge memo was really easy for me and took me about 3-4 minutes (I was timing this with my watch). For some reason, the corner memo was really hard and took me an extra 6-7 minutes. Finally, I solved the edges, did an R-Perm. Did my corners, parity, then R-Perm again. I opened my eyes and was blinded by the lights, but to see that I had solved it!!!! ZOMG I IS SO HAPPY!


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jan 17, 2012)

Penguino138 said:


> Finally, I solved the edges, did an R-Perm. Did my edges, parity, then R-Perm again.


 
...what?...


----------



## blakedacuber (Jan 17, 2012)

3BLD 10:36.46 lack of practice for a few months doesn't help a BLD newbie


----------



## Penguino138 (Jan 18, 2012)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> ...what?...


 
Ooops I meant corners


----------



## verdito (Jan 19, 2012)

finally sub 2 =D
3BLD: 1:43.13[35.70] L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D' U2 L2 R2 F' D' R F2 L B' R' U L' R2 U2


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jan 19, 2012)

new record 
1:21 [~35]
M2 + OP


----------



## Riley (Jan 20, 2012)

Beat my PB twice today. 3:10.xx, and 2:56:xx. First sub 3.


----------



## minime12358 (Jan 23, 2012)

Finally a success in competition!

first solve was a 3:30, second solve had so many cycles I just DNFed at 2:00, and third one was a super safety solve (triple checked edges, double checked corners during memo, double checked corners and double checked edges during solve)... I really wanted a success in competition. It was really sort of fail though, 6:29


----------



## samkli (Jan 23, 2012)

I learned how to solve 3 BLD three days ago and just got a PB of 6:20.68.

Edit: Haha, just did another solve and got 6:19.41


----------



## Riley (Jan 25, 2012)

New PB, 2:52.18. Hope I can get a sub 3 at Berkeley. (This upcoming Saturday)

EDIT: 3 successes in a row, all beating the above PB. 2:43.43, 2:51.54, 2:48.49


----------



## JasonK (Jan 26, 2012)

wtfwtfwtf

1:55.10, DNF(2:40.08), 2:26.51, 2:09.89, 2:14.56 = *2:16.99 avg5*

1:55.10 is second sub-2 ever. I have no idea where this came from - speed, consistency and accuracy are all insanely good for me. This might have motivated me to do a little bit more BLD practice


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jan 26, 2012)

WTF2L? said:


> wtfwtfwtf
> 
> 1:55.10, DNF(2:40.08), 2:26.51, 2:09.89, 2:14.56 = *2:16.99 avg5*
> 
> 1:55.10 is second sub-2 ever. I have no idea where this came from - speed, consistency and accuracy are all insanely good for me. This might have motivated me to do a little bit more BLD practice



Not WTF, its WTF2L! And congrats too!


----------



## Riley (Jan 27, 2012)

New PB again, 2:26.27.

EDIT: new pb again, 2:23.15
EDIT2: new pb again, 2:22.07


----------



## insane569 (Jan 28, 2012)

Practicing 3BLD in class today. Got 2 sub 5 solves and the whole time a girl was drawing on my neck and back. Yet i still managed to get 2 success's. Good way to focus and ignore everything.


----------



## JasonK (Jan 29, 2012)

3BLD: *1:33.62* 

B2 L' U2 D L B U D' B R2 U R2 U R2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D' F2 (first scramble from weeklycomp 04)

PB by about 20 seconds. No idea what happened, probably my first solve ever with absolutely no pauses during execution, and memo was really smooth too.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 30, 2012)

36.54[9.38], 29.62[8.50], 33.97[9.60], DNF(41.54)[9.44], 42.96[10.48] = 37.82

I should probably start practising again...


----------



## conn9 (Jan 30, 2012)

Well my exams are finally over until May, so I should be posting my first 3BLD success on here soon


----------



## Riley (Feb 1, 2012)

New 3BLD PB, 2:05.40.


----------



## AbstractAlg (Feb 1, 2012)

1:39.31, 1:34.97, 1:34.85, 1:49.77, 1:38.42, DNF(1:57.67), 1:44.34, 1:35.09

Average: 1:40. Memo is always 31-35secs, edges are up to 1:15 and corners the rest.
I think my execution is pretty bad, both M2 and OP corners. 

Overall satisfied, and I recommend all the beginners to find good memo method first, and then start practising.


----------



## AndersB (Feb 1, 2012)

4:04.54 3BLD PB

I'm practicing before the blind comp in sweden, and have just learned M2 and refined my memorization techniques. It has worked!


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 2, 2012)

First 4BLD *edges* success using r2. Corners and centers were already solved. I use I different lettering scheme than most (I think) but for those who would like to know my memo was DM PX VI GO CK RQ WL NE SA JB HB. I'll try a centers BLD solve tonight


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 2, 2012)

2:29
Not bad, Easy memo, parity and decent execution and normal memo time (Lol)

Maybe one day I can be fast. (One hour a day is going into that list for real)


----------



## x-colo-x (Feb 2, 2012)

4BLD
2:57.70 U Uw Rw F2 Rw2 Fw2 R D2 Uw' Rw' L' Uw' Fw2 Uw U2 R2 B Uw2 U' Rw2 Uw2 D F2 Fw D2 B' L D' Uw2 B2 R L' U2 R2 F2 Rw' B R D2 Uw' 
1:10 memo


----------



## AndersB (Feb 2, 2012)

AndersB said:


> 4:04.54 3BLD PB
> 
> I'm practicing before the blind comp in sweden, and have just learned M2 and refined my memorization techniques. It has worked!


 
I just did a solve in 2:58.37, more than one minute lower than this previous record! I'm amazed.


----------



## Carson (Feb 3, 2012)

3x3BLD - 4:55.59

I believe this is my first sub 5:00 success. I've had a few pretty close DNF's that were faster than this... but this one makes me happy.

Edit:
Wow... and immediately followed by a 4:47.21!

Edit 2:
And then 5:00.25

I'm not sure that I have ever had two successes in a row. I'm CERTAIN that I've never had three in a row!


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 3, 2012)

x-colo-x said:


> 4BLD
> 2:57.70 U Uw Rw F2 Rw2 Fw2 R D2 Uw' Rw' L' Uw' Fw2 Uw U2 R2 B Uw2 U' Rw2 Uw2 D F2 Fw D2 B' L D' Uw2 B2 R L' U2 R2 F2 Rw' B R D2 Uw'
> 1:10 memo


Nice one! Really fast


----------



## mhmh (Feb 4, 2012)

I just did my first successful 3x3 blindfold! yaaay, im so happy now haha, it took about 10 minutes but I'm just happy it was successful


----------



## Carson (Feb 4, 2012)

mhmh said:


> I just did my first successful 3x3 blindfold! yaaay, im so happy now haha, it took about 10 minutes but I'm just happy it was successful



10 minutes for a first success is actually a pretty nice time.


----------



## Carson (Feb 4, 2012)

3BLD - 3:46.83 for the latest round of the Blindfold Race. This is ~2:00 faster than my previous PB. I have gotten much faster in the last few days!


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 4, 2012)

I meant to post this here last night but I was having some issues with posting, so I logged out and then couldn't get back onto SS. >.<

4x4 BLD : 34:57.75[22:50.19]

First success, second attempt! 

Second scramble from this weekly comp. Centers were a bit too easy..... ;_;

****ing amazing!!!


----------



## jonlin (Feb 5, 2012)

Finally understand R2 now!! I've been ripping my hair out trying to understand it:confused: and then I got mad at myself and then I understood and was like:fp.


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 5, 2012)

mhmh said:


> I just did my first successful 3x3 blindfold! yaaay, im so happy now haha, it took about 10 minutes but I'm just happy it was successful





Jaycee said:


> 4x4 BLD : 34:57.75[22:50.19]
> 
> First success, second attempt!


Congrats to the both of you, great feats! :tu


----------



## Carson (Feb 5, 2012)

First ever 3x3 Multi success - 2/2 - 24.41.64!

This could actually have been much faster... The memo for the first cube was just bizarre and took almost nine minutes, and I still wasn't sure that it was solid. It WASN'T very solid, as it took ~5 minutes or so to recall a three cycle during execution.

This has been an awesome week for bld... really starting to enjoy it!


----------



## pi.cubed (Feb 5, 2012)

Carson said:


> First ever 3x3 Multi success - 24.41.64!
> 
> This could actually have been much faster... The memo for the first cube was just bizarre and took almost nine minutes, and I still wasn't sure that it was solid. It WASN'T very solid, as it took ~5 minutes or so to recall a three cycle during execution.
> 
> This has been an awesome week for bld... really starting to enjoy it!



How many cubes did you do? I'm guessing two?


*3x3 Corners Only:*
So technically 2BLD, but I'm doing it on a 3x3 and using my 3x3 method so I'm counting it as corners only.

Done within 6 solves:
Single 1:07.36
Mean of 3: 1:26.59
Average 3 of 5: 1:17.20

And 12/14 accuracy on last 14 'solves'.


----------



## Carson (Feb 5, 2012)

pi.cubed said:


> How many cubes did you do? I'm guessing two?
> 
> 
> *3x3 Corners Only:*
> ...



Yup, two cubes... I will add that info above.


----------



## pi.cubed (Feb 5, 2012)

Carson said:


> Yup, two cubes... I will add that info above.



Awesome job! Any multi success is absolutely amazing! 
I wish I could solve my whole cube BLD just one cube at a time lol...


----------



## mhmh (Feb 5, 2012)

Zane_C said:


> Congrats to the both of you, great feats! :tu


 
Thanks Zane, I must say, your like, my blindfolded idol haha, i don't know how you do it, but you do it well


----------



## jla (Feb 5, 2012)

I just got my second ever success on 3x3, the time was 3:59.00


----------



## samkli (Feb 5, 2012)

jla said:


> I just got my second ever success on 3x3, the time was 3:59.00


 
What?! I´ve got like 20 successes and my best is 4:14.56..


----------



## jla (Feb 5, 2012)

samkli said:


> What?! I´ve got like 20 successes and my best is 4:14.56..


 
Haha, I don't really know what makes me so fast, I use pure OP but I'm thinking about learning M2...

I memorize using Eric Limeback's tutorial and making sentences for edges and visual/tapping/saying the color for corners. I guess I'm quick at making up sentences that stick to my head


----------



## jla (Feb 6, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> 3:12.86 PB with pure OP (I need to switch soon but I find this method so simple and fairly fast for me that I will probably make a letter pair image list first)
> I'm actually not surprised because I usually review edge memo, but today, I decided to practice getting rid of that habit. It really hurts accuracy and smoothness (solve without pauses) of the solve but since 3BLD is all about singles, I'm going to practice this way now. 9 edge targets and 7 corner targets, meaning parity as well.
> I think what I'm going to do for the upcoming competition on Saturday is get my first official Bld solve (review edge memo), and then for the remaining attempts I'll just memo edges once and go for really fast solves.


 
Good luck!


----------



## Jakube (Feb 6, 2012)

Finally a new multi PB: *20/20 in 58:14.xx* [34.xx]

So happy about this result, cause it was the first time I tried 20. Also never had a 19/19. 
Funny that I was so fast this time, cause it was the first big (< 5 cubes) multi since weeks.


----------



## AbstractAlg (Feb 6, 2012)

Jakube said:


> Finally a new multi PB: *20/20 in 58:14.xx* [34.xx]
> 
> So happy about this result, cause it was the first time I tried 20. Also never had a 19/19.
> Funny that I was so fast this time, cause it was the first big (< 5 cubes) multi since weeks.



congratz! that's really great time! are you attending to set new MBLD WR?  Zane, be careful!  :]


----------



## SBRIDLY (Feb 6, 2012)

3BLD 46.24 D' R2 U R2 B' F D' B F2 U' B' R2 F2 L R' B' L F U' F R' D' B U2 F'


----------



## porkynator (Feb 6, 2012)

PB memo twice in a row!

1. 34.48[*8.06*] U2 F R2 D' B' D' R U' L U2 L2 U' F2 U D' F2 R2 U B2
2. 30.74[*7.72*] L2 F D L2 F R' F U2 B' U R2 U L2 D2 F2 R2 D L2 U F2

30.74 reconstruction:

y' R U' F2 U R' U' R F2 R' U y (10/10)
x R' D2 R U2 R' D2 R U2 x' (8/18)
x' z' L2 U2 L' D' L U2 L' D L' z x (9/27)
R D' R2' D R U2 R' D' R U2 R D R' (13/40)

R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R (11/51)
F' Lw' R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R Lw F (15/66)
x U' R' U' M2 U R U' M2 U2 x' (9/75)
E' L x' z' M' U2 M U2 z x L' E (8/83)
y U R' U' M' U R U' M' (8/91)

91 STM / 23.02 s = 3.836 TPS



SBRIDLY said:


> 3BLD 46.24 D' R2 U R2 B' F D' B F2 U' B' R2 F2 L R' B' L F U' F R' D' B U2 F'


 
Nice one Alessandro


----------



## SBRIDLY (Feb 6, 2012)

> Nice one Alessandro


Italiano please xD


----------



## porkynator (Feb 7, 2012)

PB memo again: 47.57[*7.43*] B2 L2 U' B2 D R2 D L2 U L2 U' L D2 R2 F L2 U' B2 D' L' R' 
Bad solve... and long memo recall for the last 4 edges


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 7, 2012)

porkynator said:


> PB memo again: 47.57[*7.43*] B2 L2 U' B2 D R2 D L2 U L2 U' L D2 R2 F L2 U' B2 D' L' R'
> Bad solve... and long memo recall for the last 4 edges


 
Wow! Hard to believe you can even look at the whole cube that fast.


----------



## SBRIDLY (Feb 7, 2012)

33.81 U' D R2 B' U L2 R2 B' U' L' U L D U' F B2 D2 R2 B L2 B L B L D 

LOL


----------



## AbstractAlg (Feb 7, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> Wow! Hard to believe you can even look at the whole cube that fast.



Indeed.


----------



## cuber952 (Feb 8, 2012)

11:40.03 4X4 bld Success  My second success ever. Previous PB was 20:xy


----------



## SBRIDLY (Feb 8, 2012)

0:51.61
0:46.70
0:44.35
(DNF)
1:06.18

Avg5: 54.83 

D L' U2 L' U' B' L' R' B U R2 U D R' F' R' B' R2 L U R2 B' D2 R F
F2 U R' D F D2 U2 R L U2 B2 U R2 B' D' R B' L2 U' R F' R' U' B F'
D U B2 R' U' F2 D' F U L' U' F U2 L2 U2 B2 U' R' U D R' F B' D U2
F2 B2 R2 L2 U D F' D2 U' L D2 L' F' U D R U B2 F L B D' L' D2 B2
L' R U2 B U' B' F2 U2 D B2 R' D' U L' U2 L U2 R2 B F' R2 D2 F2 B' R'


----------



## Riley (Feb 9, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> I've seen your progress in this thread, very nice!


 
Sorry for the late thanks, but thanks! I didn't want to post until I got another pb, which I just did: 2:03.14. I also got a DNF 1:50.xx, off by 3 edges.

EDIT: New pb, 2:02.35. Easy scramble: D R' F2 R2 B U2 F' L F U R2 U' B2 L R D L' F2 D R D2 U2 L' R F' D2 L2 R' U F2


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 9, 2012)

3BLD PB, first scramble in this week's weekly comp (2012-06) !

2:56.79[1:52.62]. 9 corner targets, 9 edge targets, and two edges to flip. The memo was REALLY easy.


----------



## jla (Feb 9, 2012)

3BLD PB 3:39.45 (my fourth success ever ) I'm using OP but learned the last alg for M2 yesterday so I'll be switching soon


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 9, 2012)

Holy shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit! 3BLD PB by over 30 seconds!

2:24.17[1:29.09] - D F U2 F2 U' R' L B' R F B2 D2 F2 B2 D' B2 U2 D B2 L2 F2 - Using OP and M2.


----------



## tseitsei (Feb 10, 2012)

This is my first post here ever, but I wanted to tell you that I got a new PB BLD 3x3 7:29.48 
Previous PB was over 10min...


----------



## pi.cubed (Feb 11, 2012)

*3x3 Corners Only:*
successful mean of 10.
I wasn't even trying to do this. I was solving normally. But then I checked my history (using PPT) and I found 10 successful 'solves' in a row!  The mean of 10 time was 1:22.70 but I don't really care about the time, just the success streak. *edit:* The next solve made the mean of 10 1:13.11

However, I do have a few time-related accomplishments as well. 46.20 (corners only) 3bld single, which is my only sub-50. 24 memo, 22 execution. 
*edit:* Next solve after the 46 - 50.79 That is my second best - second only to the 46.
I also did a 1:02.11 mean of 3. I got my first sub-minute single like yesterday or maybe the day before, so I'm really happy with my consistent improvement.
*edit:* Just did a 56.37 mo3. First sub 1.

The only record I haven't broken yet today (out of single, mo3, a5, mo10 & a12) is average 10 of 12.


----------



## SBRIDLY (Feb 11, 2012)

0:54.34
0:55.93
(DNF) +
0:51.21 -
0:59.37

Avg: 55.21

R' U F U2 F' R L' U B' L R' D' R D' B D U' B F2 R U' F B2 R L2
R' U2 R' F2 R L2 D' L' U F D2 U' R' B D' U F L R B2 U2 F B U' L2
D F2 U' F2 U R' L U F2 U L2 B2 U B L R' U R' U' D2 B2 U L D F
U2 R' B2 L R2 B D2 B' R2 U' F R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L F' U2 R2 U2 R2 F R2 L
B D L F' U R' L2 F2 R D2 R U F' R B' D' F' U2 R U2 B2 F2 L2 D2 F2


----------



## AbstractAlg (Feb 11, 2012)

SBRIDLY said:


> 0:54.34
> 0:55.93
> (DNF) +
> 0:51.21 -
> ...


 
what method and memo do you use?


----------



## SBRIDLY (Feb 11, 2012)

Freestyle for angles and TuRBo for edges. Memo: Letter pairing + audio


----------



## AbstractAlg (Feb 11, 2012)

tseitsei said:


> This is my first post here ever, but I wanted to tell you that I got a new PB BLD 3x3 7:29.48
> Previous PB was over 10min...


 
Good luck in further solves. 



SBRIDLY said:


> Freestyle for angles and TuRBo for edges. Memo: Letter pairing + audio



freestyle commutators like Chris or some-kind-of TuRBo corners? thx. :]


----------



## SBRIDLY (Feb 11, 2012)

Chris? the turbo for the corners I've just seen, it seemed too complicated.


----------



## AbstractAlg (Feb 11, 2012)

Chris Hardwick. something like: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?1692-My-commutator-BLD-corner-method


----------



## SBRIDLY (Feb 11, 2012)

No no, ho iniziato a vedere i commutators dal tutorial di Brian yu


----------



## AbstractAlg (Feb 11, 2012)

ok. good luck. will soon join you learning comms (<- these are the things that are too complicated and scary  cheers!


----------



## porkynator (Feb 12, 2012)

27.80[7.89] U2 B' D2 R B R F2 B2 L' U2 R2 D' L2 U' F2 U' L2 B2 D2 L2, very nice scramble!

L D2 L' U' L D2 L' U (8/8)
x y' R' D R U2 R' D' R U2 y x' (8/16)
U L' D2 L U' L' D2 L (8/24)

x' U' M2 U R U' M2 U R' x (8/32)
L y' x' M' U2 M U2 x y L' (6/38)
x U' R' U' M2 U R U' M2 U2 x' (9/47)
Dw' L' M' U' M U2 M' U' Lw Dw (10/57)
y M U M U M U2 M' U M' U M' U2 (12/69)

69 STM / 19.91 s = 3.466 TPS


----------



## AbstractAlg (Feb 12, 2012)

porkynator said:


> 27.80[7.89] U2 B' D2 R B R F2 B2 L' U2 R2 D' L2 U' F2 U' L2 B2 D2 L2, very nice scramble!



Indeed is.  Also, indeed nice time. Congrats.


----------



## porkynator (Feb 12, 2012)

AbstractAlg said:


> Indeed is.  Also, indeed nice time. Congrats.


 
Thanks!


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 13, 2012)

Small amount of info on 3:17.41 at Irish Open.

My first attempt I 'forgot' half my corner audioloop so gave up with 4 corners solved . 2nd attempt decided to just go for a silly fast memo to see what would happen - 1:07 memo. I'd say it was just about better than average scramble. 4 corner comms, then 7 or 8 centres solved and a couple of edges. My edges were much more efficient than they usually are, which helped make up for all the pauses I had. Still, a non-locking, unpoppable 4x4 needs to be made. That would save 10-15 seconds probably.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 13, 2012)

*7x7x7 BLD: 41:42.30* [20:46]

From the weekly competition 2012-06.

I searched around for a while; I think this is a new PB - I can't find a faster success. Perhaps new UWR?

I also only seem to have one DNF attempt faster than this one.

I didn't reorient, even though there were only 29 centers solved (I usually try to go for 30, but I didn't see an obviously better reorient). It didn't seem like a particularly easy scramble; the solve was just nice and smooth.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 13, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> *7x7x7 BLD: 41:42.30* [20:46]



Awesome


----------



## cuber952 (Feb 14, 2012)

9:10.38 4x4BLD PB  !st scramble on the weekly competition.


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 14, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> *7x7x7 BLD: 41:42.30* [20:46]


 
Congrats Mike!


----------



## tseitsei (Feb 14, 2012)

3x3 BLD: 5:45.48  new PB by almost 2 minutes

P.S. that 7x7x7 BLD is just freaking awesome!!


----------



## AbstractAlg (Feb 14, 2012)

Congratulations, Mike.


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 14, 2012)

Mike 
Wow


----------



## jla (Feb 15, 2012)

I just got my first ever success with M2 edges. It wasn't a new PB, but still. (I used to do OP)


----------



## AbstractAlg (Feb 15, 2012)

jla said:


> I just got my first ever success with M2 edges. It wasn't a new PB, but still. (I used to do OP)



Nice. Keep practicing. 
You might try this alg for shooting to BU from DF as buffer. It's much better than the basic FDR...bla bla
UR'U' lU' RU M2 U' R' U R' U R U'

I got my top5 time for 3BLD = *1:19.48*. M2 + OP still. Scramble is second from weekly competition 2012-07.


----------



## jla (Feb 15, 2012)

AbstractAlg said:


> Nice. Keep practicing.
> You might try this alg for shooting to BU from DF as buffer. It's much better than the basic FDR...bla bla
> UR'U' lU' RU M2 U' R' U R' U R U'
> 
> I got my top5 time for 3BLD = *1:19.48*. M2 + OP still. Scramble is second from weekly competition 2012-07.


 
Thank you for your response and congrats to your great time but the alg you gave me doesn't work....


----------



## AbstractAlg (Feb 15, 2012)

Algorithm - AlgGarron

U R' U' l U' RU M2 U' R' U R' x U R U'

Missed cube rotation.  Thanks, good luck.


----------



## HMark (Feb 16, 2012)

*One-Answer Blindfold Cubing Question Thread*

I want to learn blindfold cubing (3x3x3). How should I begin, I mean from where should I begin? Pl, tell me some authentic links?


----------



## cubecraze1 (Feb 16, 2012)

HMark said:


> I want to learn blindfold cubing (3x3x3). How should I begin, I mean from where should I begin? Pl, tell me some authentic links?


 
Zane (bld world champion and multibld wr holder)
has a good video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idRv29MhQ74&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## jla (Feb 16, 2012)

AbstractAlg said:


> Algorithm - AlgGarron
> 
> U R' U' l U' RU M2 U' R' U R' x U R U'
> 
> Missed cube rotation.  Thanks, good luck.


 
Thank you! I actually didn't know an alg for this before, I just did [F2 EDGE FLIP(*UF UB*) F2 M2] So that alg will surely some in handy, it was really finger trick friendly


----------



## tseitsei (Feb 17, 2012)

3x3 5:32.46 
New PB


----------



## AbstractAlg (Feb 19, 2012)

Did today 10 scrambles. Accuracy: 8/10.
Had one terrible scramble with 4 twisted corners so overall, pretty satisfied. My memo improved, that makes me happy.


----------



## Jakube (Feb 20, 2012)

Finally beat the 6x6x6. 

The time was 22:23.73, memo 9:58.  
I think it's UWR. 

Here's the video: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?35479-6x6x6-Blindfolded-UWR-%28-%29-by-Jakob-Kogler&p=714835#post714835


----------



## Riley (Feb 20, 2012)

1:49.24 3BLD PB!


----------



## SBRIDLY (Feb 20, 2012)

36.80 D2 F2 U' F D2 R U' B' F2 R' L' F2 D2 L F' U' D' L' F B2 D B2 D L' D2

39.74 F D2 L' F U B' U' R L2 F' U' L' D F2 L' U' R' L F2 U L U L F R2


----------



## AbstractAlg (Feb 20, 2012)

SBRIDLY said:


> 36.80 D2 F2 U' F D2 R U' B' F2 R' L' F2 D2 L F' U' D' L' F B2 D B2 D L' D2
> 
> 39.74 F D2 L' F U B' U' R L2 F' U' L' D F2 L' U' R' L F2 U L U L F R2


 
Indeed good times. 

@Jakube nicely done for 6x6!  great work.


----------



## SBRIDLY (Feb 21, 2012)

39.46 R2 F' B' L' B U' L' D' F R' U2 D2 L F' U2 D' R L' D' R2 B' F' D2 U B2

12 edges + flip and 6 corners, memo in 11


----------



## AbstractAlg (Feb 21, 2012)

2/2 MBLD 5.47.63

Very, very long edge memo recall for second cube.  Memo was 1:40, which is pretty good actually.
Planning to do sub1 memo for two cubes and sub3 execution.

Also did sub2 3bld in school. My friends and a teacher were like: "whatthe?".


----------



## Jakube (Feb 22, 2012)

Just did some 4BLDs for the weekly comp on the german forum. 

1st: 5:24.11 - Very slow Memo ~2:40
2nd: DNF(3:48.38) - WTF!!! Memo was ~1:40 Only 2 centers, because I unwittingly executed AQ instead of AR. 
3rd: 3:56.60 - Yes! First sub 4 Solve!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 22, 2012)

Jakube said:


> 3rd: 3:56.60 - Yes! First sub 4 Solve!


Wow, congratulations!


----------



## MeshuggahX (Feb 23, 2012)

I've been lazy and haven't really been practicing. But I I've decided to try and practice more. So my first solve of the day resulted in my first sub 5:00 and a improvement of around 1:00. The time was 4:40.57[_2:57.47_]. 6 corner targets + 2 rotated, 10 edge targets + 1 flipped.


----------



## Tao Yu (Feb 23, 2012)

1. 2:32.52 U' B2 R' B F D U' L R2 B2 L' B2 D' F2 R2 L2 F L' B R' U' D2 F L2 R' 
2. (1:55.88) F2 R2 U' R2 U2 L2 R B R' D' L2 B F' D F2 B U L' D R D2 F2 B2 U2 R' 
3. DNF(2:09.85) L R' D U' L' D R F2 L' F' R L2 B2 U R L2 B F D R F' B D' F' B' 
4. 2:11.87 F R2 L B' U' F D2 F2 L D U2 F' B D L2 U2 F2 U' R F2 B R2 B F L2 
5. DNF(2:14.20) F2 R U2 B2 D F2 D2 L U B U R F B L D2 U F' R U' L2 D B F2 R2 
6. (DNF(2:09.93)) B F U D L' R' D' U2 L' D L R' D L2 B D L2 R' F' B R' D2 U2 R' L2 
7. 2:14.19 L U' F B R D' U2 R' D2 B' R' F' R2 L F D L2 B' R U2 D B U R' D2 

Best (and probably longest)3BLD session I've done.
I'm beginning to like BLD more.

1:55.88 is my third sub 2.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 23, 2012)

I want to make sure this gets in this thread so qqwref will add it to his multi UWR page:
Maskow (Marcin Kowalczyk): Multiblindfold 21/21, 52:11.31

Wow!


----------



## qqwref (Feb 24, 2012)

Crazy fast!


----------



## Carson (Feb 24, 2012)

3x3 BLD earlier today while traveling... 3:08.xx

I'm getting close to a sub 3:00 success.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 25, 2012)

I think this is a decent accomplishment, I haven't attempted more than 3 cubes in over 7 months. 

3/5 in 33:13.93 the 4th cube was off by 2 edges flipped, and the 5th was off by 4 edges I think.


----------



## conn9 (Feb 25, 2012)

Just got my first ever 3BLD success!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 7:14.95 using OP/M2, faster than any of my previous attempts (probably about 7 of them). Scramble: D' B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D' L2 U2 F' D2 L U2 R' F2 L D2 B2 F' , just a normalish scramble. Wow, it is such a good feeling looking down and seeing a solved cube.

Edit: 2nd success, 2 attempts after the first one. BLD is now my favourite event.


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 25, 2012)

conn9 said:


> Just got my first ever 3BLD success!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:tu


----------



## conn9 (Feb 25, 2012)

3rd 3BLD success was 6:33.46, over 45 seconds faster than my previous PB! It had parity and I even had to backtrack on the edges because I'd done the wrong letter. Although I didn't need to break into any new cycles or flip any edges, so easy scramble.


----------



## tseitsei (Feb 25, 2012)

WOW! new PB 2.11.75(memo 1.01.xx)!! previous PB was 3.30.xx so... I stopped rewieving edge memo so much. That really dropped my times . And accuracy was still OK (7/10). I'm happy


----------



## Jakube (Feb 26, 2012)

Did a multi today and stopped the timer at 1:00:00.02 blindfolded.


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 26, 2012)

^ I would be so pissed off if that happened to me. What was the result? :3


----------



## Jakube (Feb 26, 2012)

15/20 - 3 cubes off by 2 twisted corners, 2 cubes off by 3 edges


----------



## SBRIDLY (Feb 27, 2012)

0:49.559
0:46.736
0:42.663
1:01.274
0:50.232

D' F' U2 L U2 D B2 D L B' F2 R D2 L' F' D R U R' B2 D L2 D B F'
F' U2 F2 L2 U B' L' U L B2 R' L F' U' R' U2 R2 B2 R' L' B L' F U2 R
U2 R U B D' U F2 D L' R' B D' F2 D' R2 B' R' L' U' L2 U' L' B' L' R'
B' R U B' F' U' R2 F D F2 B D2 R L' B' U' R2 D' R D' F' L D B U2
F' L F' D' R' D F2 U2 L U R' L F2 R2 L2 B2 L R' U2 R2 F' L' B2 R B'

Avg5: 48.83

And:

38.77 U D F2 L2 U F2 U F' D' B2 U2 D R2 B' L' R' B' U2 L B D2 B' L F D2

39.03 F B2 R2 D' U F2 U2 D L U2 R' D F2 D R2 L2 B' R' L B R2 D' L2 D' R2

36.42 D U' R2 L D L2 D R' L U D B U2 B L2 U' L R' U' L2 R2 U R B2 R

37.55 D U2 L R2 U2 D F2 R' L' U F2 L2 F D2 B' F' L' R2 U2 L D' U F' L2 F

38.85 U' L' U D2 B2 U' B' R D' L F' R2 L U2 D2 B2 F D2 L2 F U' L' F R2 L'

All this solves made today


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 27, 2012)

First official 3 BLD result (Zonhoven Open 2012): 7:56.65	with Ron as Judge 

Crappy time but happy to get an official solve.
Messed up corner memo and had to check several times to find the error.
During memo Marcell set the new WR 

2nd solve should have been a low 5 min but messed up L-perm at the very last edge (still an edge flip to do)


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 27, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> First official 3 BLD result (Zonhoven Open 2012): 7:56.65	with Ron as Judge


 
Congratulations!!!


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 27, 2012)

THX Chris!

The upcoming Zune Open at the end of April may have 4 BLD so that will be my next target


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 28, 2012)

5/5! Finally!  time was 42:39.14, which is really bad for me. I went really slow on memo.


----------



## Carson (Feb 28, 2012)

Carson said:


> First ever 3x3 Multi success - 2/2 - 24.41.64!



Though technically a failure, I just got a 1/2 in 12:50.84. This was my first multi attempt since the one I quoted. Even though it wasn't a success, I'm pretty happy with cutting 10:00 off of my time from one attempt to the next. I took my time and the memo was pretty comfortable. While solving corners on the 2nd cube, I realized that I had started doing edge algs for no reason, so I had a backtrack and I'm pretty sure that messed me up.


----------



## porkynator (Feb 28, 2012)

Sub-8 memo again!

34.03[7.67] U B' L' D F R2 D R B' L B2 D2 R' L' F2 L U2 R2

x2 L' U' L U' L' U2 L R U R' U R U2 R' (14/14)
L' U2 L U L' U L R U2 R' U' R U' R' (14/28)
x' R2 U2 R D R' U2 R D' R x' (9/37)
D F2 U2 L' D2 L U2 L' D2 L F2 D' (12/49)

M Dw' L U L U L' U' L' U' L' U Dw M' (14/63)
B M' U' M U2 M' U' M B' (9/72)
x' U L z' U2 M' U2 M z L' U' x (8/80)
x M U' R' U M' U' R U x' (8/88)
U' M' U' L2 U M U' L2 U2 (9/97)

97 STM / 26.36 s = 3.68 TPS


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 28, 2012)

What!? 6/6 multi blind! In 38:50.98! Thats faster than my 5/5 yesterday....and on cam too. Sweeeeettt


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 29, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> What!? 6/6 multi blind! In 38:50.98! Thats faster than my 5/5 yesterday....and on cam too. Sweeeeettt


 
Congratulations!!! - you've just hit the "sweet spot" of multi. At this point, you'll find that you can keep adding cubes very rapidly until you finally hit the speed barrier for an hour. At your current rate, ten cubes will be quite easy; 12 will start to get a little challenging, probably.

You really should go for the NAR; it's so ridiculously low because no one else really tries. Between you and John, one of you should certainly easily be able to get it.

(Maybe I need to start practicing again. )


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 29, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> Congratulations!!! - you've just hit the "sweet spot" of multi. At this point, you'll find that you can keep adding cubes very rapidly until you finally hit the speed barrier for an hour. At your current rate, ten cubes will be quite easy; 12 will start to get a little challenging, probably.
> 
> You really should go for the NAR; it's so ridiculously low because no one else really tries. Between you and John, one of you should certainly easily be able to get it.
> 
> (Maybe I need to start practicing again. )


 
Thank you! It means a lot coming from you! I really need a good memo system though...(Right now I just do my normal 3x3 memo for the whole thing.) Do you have anything I should switch to?


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Feb 29, 2012)

I just (well a few hours ago) did my first succesful BLD. The time was 9:58.80, so it's not that I'm fast or anything. I only used J-Perm and T-Perm for the edges, just to make things easier. I did stop and think a lot though, feels like when I was learning lookahead 
If anyone want's to see the solve, here it is:




Please don't mind my hair, a blindfold doesn't make a bad hair day any better


----------



## Carson (Feb 29, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> What!? 6/6 multi blind! In 38:50.98! Thats faster than my 5/5 yesterday....and on cam too. Sweeeeettt







Mike Hughey said:


> Congratulations!!! - you've just hit the "sweet spot" of multi. At this point, you'll find that you can keep adding cubes very rapidly until you finally hit the speed barrier for an hour. At your current rate, ten cubes will be quite easy; 12 will start to get a little challenging, probably.
> 
> You really should go for the NAR; it's so ridiculously low because no one else really tries. Between you and John, one of you should certainly easily be able to get it.
> 
> (Maybe I need to start practicing again. )



I did not realize until now that the NAR is only 10/10. Mike, why haven't you beaten this already? Are you waiting for someone to take it away from you so you can steal it back?


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Feb 29, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> Good job! My first solve was 24 minutes, because I had to "count" my way down to the letter that I needed for my corners. I'd say sub-10 as a first success is really good though. Keep going!


Thank you  I only visualized the corner, and I can't say they were particularly hard to remember though, the failed attempt before was a lot harder. The reason I failed though was because I forgot to properly undo a setup move on one of the last edges -.-'


----------



## jla (Feb 29, 2012)

Grattis, härligt med lite fler kubare från västsverige. Fortsätt att öva så kommer du att slå det här hur lätt som helst


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 29, 2012)

Carson said:


> I did not realize until now that the NAR is only 10/10. Mike, why haven't you beaten this already? Are you waiting for someone to take it away from you so you can steal it back?


 
Actually, no, I'm just not very good at multi.  And about the only chance I have these days at beating it is Nationals (where I got 8/14 and 11/12 last year - at least I tried!) - other competitions either don't have the event or are being run by me, and I don't want to be in an hour-long solve during a competition I'm supposed to be running.


----------



## mullemeckmannen (Feb 29, 2012)

yay my first corners success (and try) using visual memo=) trying ti learn edge memo


----------



## porkynator (Feb 29, 2012)

Yes, it happened once again:

32.28[*7.49*] L2 D' R2 F2 D' B2 U' L2 D U2 F' L2 D U L F U2 L F' R2 

R' x2 y L' U' L U' L' U2 L R U R' U R U2 R' y' x2 R (16/16)
R' y' R2 D R U' R' D' R U R y R (11/27)
L' U R2 U' L U R2 U' (8/35)

Dw' L x' z M' U2 M U z' x Dw (7/42)
L R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R L' (13/55)
x' R U M2 U' R' U M2 U' x (8/63)
L2 D M L2 U L U L' U' L' U' L' U L' M' D' L2 (17/80)
M2 y2 F R U' R' U' R U y' R U R' B' R U' R2 y' M2 (16/96)

96 STM / 24.79 s = 3.873 TPS


----------



## Carson (Feb 29, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> ...and I don't want to be in an hour-long solve during a competition I'm supposed to be running.



Solve faster?


----------



## Tao Yu (Feb 29, 2012)

3BLD PB: 1:47.02 pwn scramble
L2 D B' D2 R B2 R' L2 U' R2 D L D' L2 D U2 B2 R D B U L F2 L U'
Messed up the memo a bit (1:03ish)but it was a pwn scramble so that didn't really matter heh.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 29, 2012)

Micael said:


> I barely miss it last week . I'll try again soon...


 
Oh, cool - you had another close one! I hadn't seen it. Another nice try!


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Mar 1, 2012)

jla said:


> Fortsätt att öva så kommer du att slå det här hur lätt som helst


You were right  I just got my second succesful solve, and it was 7:15.48, I'd consider those 2.43 minutes an accomplishment. I'll admit though that the memo was quite easy on this one. Especially the corners, which I usually struggle with, as I memo by tapping. The corners were URF LUF FDL RDF BDL RDB, and then I had to twist the last one. Somehow I remembered my memo long enough to write it down this time, propably because I was a little less excited  If anyone is interested in the edges, here they are:


Spoiler



BD RF DR (break in to UL) FU UL (break in to UB) DL LF BU (break in to BL) BR FD LB


Sorry in advance if I forgot something.


----------



## SBRIDLY (Mar 1, 2012)

32.00 F' U2 F R2 D2 R' F' R2 B' U2 R' B2 U2 L2 F2 B2 D2 F2 B' U2 B' D B' D' U' 
(PB )


----------



## AbstractAlg (Mar 2, 2012)

SBRIDLY said:


> 32.00 F' U2 F R2 D2 R' F' R2 B' U2 R' B2 U2 L2 F2 B2 D2 F2 B' U2 B' D B' D' U'
> (PB )


 
OM PaZi QTJI HU.
OBa BSP.

Really nice memo in my case.

Congrats! Expecting first sub30 from you soon.


----------



## GlowingSausage (Mar 2, 2012)

First cube blindfolded  (using Old Pochmann)
Time was 5.59.93 xD
Visual memo because I can only do that :l
2 edges & 1 corner solved. (Hand-scrambled so I don't have a scramble but I might post the solution later today.)


----------



## Ickenicke (Mar 2, 2012)

GlowingSausage said:


> First cube blindfolded  (using Old Pochmann)
> Time was 5.59.93 xD
> Visual memo because I can only do that :l
> 2 edges & 1 corner solved. (Hand-scrambled so I don't have a scramble but I might post the solution later today.)



Congrats!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 2, 2012)

4/8 multi blind, I count it more as a win because the time was 47:49.24, and thats almost 10 minutes faster than my other attempts, and I got to use the journey system. (Which worked way better than I planned! Thanks Mike!) the 1st cube was off by two twisted edges, the second cube was off by two twisted corners, the 3rd cube was off by two twisted edges and two twisted corners and the 5th cube was off by two twisted edges. All the flipped edges and corners were things that I had forgotten to flip.


----------



## tseitsei (Mar 2, 2012)

First ever multiBLD attempt  result: 2/3

That was fun! I need to start practising that more...


----------



## Mollerz (Mar 2, 2012)

13:46.34[7:01.43] 4bld


----------



## RNewms27 (Mar 3, 2012)

Corners only - 55.49
DIJ KLH sub 20 memo with Y-perms. Just began letter memos now to practice U-perm edges.


----------



## Riley (Mar 3, 2012)

First 2/2 Multi BLD, within 20 minutes, I'm pretty sure. 10:04. Might try 3 next week!


----------



## SBRIDLY (Mar 3, 2012)

37.85
42.42
40.35(DNF)
34.42
50.16

U L' R2 B' L' U' D' B2 U2 L D2 R' U R F2 D2 U R2 L B' D F2 B U2 D'
U' R F' B' L U' R2 F2 B2 L F2 L D R2 B2 D2 L R F2 D' U2 B' U2 F2 D'
L' U2 D B2 L2 B2 U F' U F2 L2 B' D2 R' L' D' B L2 F2 L' F2 D2 R2 D R'
D' R' B2 F2 U2 R2 D B R2 D L2 D' U R B U F2 R' L2 F' U R2 B' L' U'
L2 B D2 B' L2 D2 F' U R2 L' D2 L B2 L F' L U2 L2 F B D U' R2 L B

Avg5 PB: 43.48


----------



## AbstractAlg (Mar 4, 2012)

real nice ao5. 

still using TuRBo edges and commutator corners?


----------



## conn9 (Mar 4, 2012)

3BLD PB just went from 6:33.46 to 3:47.27!! I tried memo-ing edges before corners, and I guess it worked.


----------



## angham (Mar 4, 2012)

0/25 times I see that as quite an accomplishment lol


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 4, 2012)

Was going to do some 2BLD to warm up for 3BLD. First solve = PB

10.74[5.23] F U' R2 U2 R' U' F2 U' F2


----------



## SBRIDLY (Mar 4, 2012)

> real nice ao5.
> 
> still using TuRBo edges and commutator corners?


Thank you. 
Yes, I still commutators corners and TuRBo edges.


----------



## drewsopchak (Mar 4, 2012)

SBRIDLY said:


> Thank you.
> Yes, I still commutators corners and TuRBo edges.


 From where did you learn Corner Coms?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 4, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> From where did you learn Corner Coms?


 
Search for BYUs tutorial. It's a start. I learned all I know of comms from there (main corner/edge execution style)


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 5, 2012)

Cool Frog said:


> [23:29] <+aronpm> sept I was doing 3bld
> [23:30] <+aronpm> lol nubronpm
> [23:31] <JustinHarder> "I've only timed one 3x3x3 BLD solve and it was >7 minutes, but I'm sure I could do it quicker than that now"
> [23:31] <+aronpm> just a bit quicker
> ...


 
[19:57] <+aronpm> CPdragon: my magic is wearing off
sad panda

Getting slowish solves today


----------



## Ranzha (Mar 6, 2012)

2/2 MBLD: ‎6:38.10[3:46.24]

1. F L2 F' U2 B' L2 B' D2 L2 B2 U2 R' D' B2 U2 B2 D2 F' U B
2. B' R2 U2 B D2 B' R2 F' U2 L2 F2 L' R2 D' B2 R U' L B2 R F2 

Memo//Exec:


Spoiler



CO EO CP EP//CO CP EO EP

CO

Cube 1:
2040 // [(R' D' R D)2, U2]
x2 cham left // [x2 U2: (L' U' L U' L' U2 L)(R U R' U R U2 R')]
Cube 2:
HeadLR // ((R U2 R' U' R U' R')(L' U2 L U L' U L) U2)2
x2 4020 // [x2: [(D' R' D R)2, U2)]]

18 + 18 + 30 + 20 = 86 ETM this step
0 + 86 = 86 ETM total so far

EO

Cube 1:
z U' L' 4flip // [z U' L' : ((M' U)3 (M' U'))2]
x' U' 2a // [x' U' : (R U R' U' r' U2 R U R U' R2' U2' r)]
Cube 2:
U' R' 4flip // [U' R' : ((M' U)3 (M' U'))2]
x2 2of // [x2 : ((M' U)3 U (M U)3 U)]

22 + 17 + 20 + 14 = 73 ETM this step
86 + 73 = 159 ETM total so far

CP

Cube 1:
Memo: 8 272 363, p
Exec:
8 // [D R2' : (F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F')]
2 // [U : (R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U L')]
7 // (F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F)
2 // U (R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U L')
3 // U (R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R') U
6 // [R2' : (F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F')]
3 // U2 (R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R') U
Parity // U' (L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2' U2
Cube 2:
Memo: 23764853
2 // U (R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U L')
3 // U (R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R') U
7 // (F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F)
6 // [R2' : (F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F')]
4 // (F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F')
8 // D [R2' : (F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F')]
5 // (F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F) D'
3 // U2 (R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R') U

21 + 13 + 17 + 12 + 15 + 19 + 15 + 15 = 127 ETM for Cube 1 this step
12 + 15 + 17 + 19 + 17 + 20 + 18 + 15 = 133 ETM for Cube 2 this step
127 + 133 = 260 ETM this step
159 + 260 = 419 ETM total so far

EP

Cube 1:
Memo: E AKFCBA DHGLJD (cycles) -> EAK FC BAD HGLJD (spoken)
Exec:
EA // L U' L U L U L U' L' U' L2'
K // [D2' L2' : (R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F')]
FC // [L2' : (R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R')]
B // [L' : (R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F')]
A // (R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F')
D // [L : (R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F')]
HG // [M2' y : (R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R')]
L // E2' L' (R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F')
J // L2' (R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F') L' E2'
D // [L : (R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F')]
Cube 2:
Memo: LB AGHEJDA FKF (cycles) -> L BAG HEJDA FKF (spoken)
L // [E2' L' : (R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F')]
B // [L' : (R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F')]
A // (R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F')
GH // [M2' y : (R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2)]
E // (R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U L')
J // [E2 L : (R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F')]
D // [L : (R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F')]
A // (R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F')
F // (R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U')
KF // [D2' L2' : (R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R')]

11 + 18 + 13 + 16 + 14 + 16 + 15 + 16 + 17 + 16 = 152 ETM for Cube 1 this step
18 + 16 + 14 + 15 + 11 + 18 + 16 + 14 + 14 + 15 = 151 ETM for Cube 2 this step
152 + 151 = 303 ETM this step
419 + 303 = 722 ETM total

Done.



tl;dr
722 ETM / 171.86 seconds = 4.20 ETPS

I think the accomplishment lies in the reconstruction and not the solve itself. xP


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 6, 2012)

I am relearning BH corners and I'm really motivated for 3bld for the first time in a while!


----------



## tseitsei (Mar 6, 2012)

JEESS!! First ever 4BLD succes!! 
Time was 42.xx minutes 
I'm so happy


----------



## conn9 (Mar 6, 2012)

tseitsei said:


> JEESS!! First ever 4BLD succes!!
> Time was 42.xx minutes
> I'm so happy



Gratz , you may now change your signature.


----------



## AbstractAlg (Mar 7, 2012)

1:03.75 [20.xx] PB

Something went fast. 
Amazingly fast execution, but also great memo. M2+OP

Definately switching to TuRBo (E and C).


----------



## porkynator (Mar 8, 2012)

Average of 5: 38.65
1. 39.80[9.61] B L' U' D' R L2 F' R' B L' D F2 D' B2 L2 U B2 D' F2 R2 U' 
2. 36.57[10.66] B2 D2 B' U2 L2 R2 F U2 L2 B L2 U' B' U2 F2 U R' B L B2 F' 
3. (36.53[11.45]) F2 U2 B R2 B D2 B' D2 R2 D2 U2 L' B R2 B2 F' L B2 U' R2 F 
4. (47.53[10.12]) U B2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 R2 D' L2 B R2 F D' F L F2 L2 D2 R2 
5. 39.58[12.50] U F2 U2 L2 D R2 U' L2 D2 B2 L D B U B' D R' F2 U' R'


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 8, 2012)

Super awesome blind session 

Session Average: 1:38.29
σ: 1:05.75
Best Time: 1:23.24
Worst Time: 1:39.64
Individual Times:
1:39.28, 1:39.64, 1:37.77, 1:36.46, (1:23.24)

EDIT: rolled it to 1:34.38


----------



## Skullush (Mar 9, 2012)

Got my first 4BLD success today. 

20:56 was the time. It was my fifth time attempting. The attempt before that (which was earlier today) I remember memorizing a certain edge twice... I guess after that I learned to be more careful with my memo.

It's so funny, after attempting that a few times, 3BLD seems like nothing. Haha.


----------



## tseitsei (Mar 9, 2012)

first sub-2 ever 
1.55.84!!


----------



## drewsopchak (Mar 9, 2012)

First success. It was around 8 min. Turbo edges (letter pair images), Op corners (visual). No parity.


----------



## SBRIDLY (Mar 10, 2012)

31.45 PB 3bld


----------



## emolover (Mar 11, 2012)

Second success! 

6:03.69[3:39.94] 

During the 9 attempts I did today, I realized I failed at doing OP parity and I can actually do it now. 

BLD is fun!


----------



## AbstractAlg (Mar 11, 2012)

SBRIDLY, congrats.
I really don't know how can you do TuRBo edges so fast, that's truly amazing for me. 

@DarkMaskow (YT) also uses TuRBo, but I always get confused at some part. Probably gonna stick to the good, old M2. :'(

My first bld video. Just for the laugh - http://youtu.be/LBvaThG-Ma8.


----------



## Carson (Mar 11, 2012)

First sub 3:00 3bld: 2:51.00 which was immediately followed by my second ever sub 3:00... 2:57.31. Both of these while traveling in a car.


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Mar 11, 2012)

Carson said:


> First sub 3:00 3bld: 2:51.00 which was immediately followed by my second ever sub 3:00... 2:57.31. Both of these while traveling in a car.


 
Congrats  recently started getting back sub 3 times as well.


----------



## AbstractAlg (Mar 11, 2012)

New PB - 1:01.90 [unknown].
Very nice time, but I was actually angry because it wasn't sub1.
It was like "omg, omg I am doing it fast, it must be some awesome time..." (pause) "NOOOOOOT!". [-_-]


----------



## Noahaha (Mar 12, 2012)

3:26 PB by 1:20. Then I started consistently getting sub 4:30. Has this ever happened to you?


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 12, 2012)

First successful solve with M2.

7:34.74[3:56.82] F' D2 U2 B2 F' D2 L2 U2 L2 B2 D B' D F2 D' B' F2 R D' F 

Corners: 3OP, memo: numbers.
Edges: M2, memo: letter pair audio.

Pairs: FQ IW RP NX CV AC (Frequent ew[i'll probably change this one] rip nix C.V. air conditioner[although i didn't really use this last one. more of a process of elimination kind of thing, you know?])

No parity.

Also the first time doing a proper blindfold solve with M2 (i.e. without the corners solved, not continuously looking at the cube, not having algorithms in front of me, etc.) so that's pretty cool. YEAH

Next goal: sub-5 minutes. (haven't actually achieved this even with 3op, but it looks easier)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 12, 2012)

*7x7x7 BLD: 41:02.83* [21:27]

PB - from the weekly competition 2012-10.

Memorization was a little slow, but I swapped my newer 7x7x7 core into my old 7x7x7 puzzle, so now it's much tighter and the pieces don't feel like they're about to fall out - as a result, I feel like I can solve faster. I also think all the oblique practice from the 8x8x8 (still no success yet there) has really sped up my oblique phase. Sub-40 is really close now.


----------



## Ickathu (Mar 13, 2012)

2/2 multi blind success! Yay! Second success ever. 13:09.60. I did this at like 11:30 last night and was tired - I forgot parts of my memo and just sat there for probably a total of 4 minutes, trying to remember. I almost executed edges (and parity!) on the wrong cubes, but I realized my mistake after a couple pieces and fixed it.
Side note: I'm learning TuRBo, and it's awesome!
Side note 2: I'm gonna try 3 cube multi later if I have time! Wish me luck!


----------



## porkynator (Mar 13, 2012)

Average of 5: 37.67
1. 34.58[8.55] L2 F2 U R2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U R D U2 B R2 U' L2 R D L2 
2. (DNF(42.09)[10.28]) U2 F' U2 F D2 F R2 B' D2 B D2 L D' F2 L R B' R2 F' U R' 
3. (33.82[12.10]) B2 F2 U2 R2 D L2 D' R2 D2 F2 U' L B2 L D2 F D U' R' U' 
4. 38.21[9.67] L2 U2 F' L2 F' D2 F' D2 U2 B' D2 L B L2 B U2 B' D B' R D2 
5. 40.21[10.75] L2 F L2 B2 R2 B' D2 F' L2 U' B' F D L D B' R' B D'


----------



## AbstractAlg (Mar 13, 2012)

sub17 memo.
changing corners memo method proved to be a good choice. very good.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 13, 2012)

8/8 in 37:19.76. It was on cam but my computer went to sleep as I started execution, and my webcam stops recording when I do that >.< DO'H! Whatever, pretty decent time and finally got 8/8.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 13, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> 8/8 in 37:19.76. It was on cam but my computer went to sleep as I started execution, and my webcam stops recording when I do that >.< DO'H! Whatever, pretty decent time and finally got 8/8.


 
Awesome! Proportionally, you should be able to manage 12.

You really need to turn off that feature when you're doing big BLD attempts.


----------



## Noahaha (Mar 14, 2012)

Second attempt at multi. 2/2 20:21.654[14:44.224]. Trying to get to 4 cubes in time for Harvard Spring.

EDIT: 27:30.093[20:27.296] Finally a 3/3 on my fifth attempt. Also, a 2:50 3BLD.


----------



## Geert (Mar 15, 2012)

Today I got my first BLD success, the time was 13min01sec with 9min memo (no edges in place and 2 corners twisted).
It could have been a lot faster But I decide to do a slow solve that would give me a higher chance at a success.
Still I'm very happy about this


----------



## Ickenicke (Mar 15, 2012)

doyle4761 said:


> Today I got my first BLD success, the time was 13min01sec with 9min memo (no edges in place and 2 corners twisted).
> It could have been a lot faster But I decide to do a slow solve that would give me a higher chance at a success.
> Still I'm very happy about this


 
Congrats! :tu


----------



## Maskow (Mar 16, 2012)

MBLD 24/25, 52:09.70 [memo 29:17]

A time is a thing which surprised me the most. It was my second attempt to 25 cubes. Yesterday I did 21/25 in 57:19 [32:xx] ; O


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 16, 2012)

Maskow said:


> MBLD 24/25, 52:09.70 [memo 29:17]
> 
> A time is a thing which surprised me the most. It was my second attempt to 25 cubes. Yesterday I did 21/25 in 57:19 [32:xx] ; O


Congrats! sub-60 UWR. :tu

EDIT: As far as I know.


----------



## Maskow (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks 
But I don't think so. Last week I did 23/23 in 51:25.80. I have it on my youtube channel, the same number of points but 44 seconds faster. Or am I wrong? : D


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 16, 2012)

Maskow said:


> Thanks
> But I don't think so. Last week I did 23/23 in 51:25.80. I have it on my youtube channel, the same number of points but 44 seconds faster. Or am I wrong? : D


Wow, 24/25 in 52:09 is more impressive though.


----------



## aronpm (Mar 16, 2012)

wow


----------



## rubiksarlen (Mar 16, 2012)

wow, and he's just using OP/TuRBo! Try using commutators next time! 

Also, I got 4 successes in a row today, which was pretty good for me as my success rate is pretty low, and earlier in the day I had gotten only 1 success out of 15 (?) . lol i suck. Times were 1:31, 1:51, 1:46 and 1:43 i think. All hand scrambles.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 16, 2012)

Maskow said:


> Thanks
> But I don't think so. Last week I did 23/23 in 51:25.80. I have it on my youtube channel, the same number of points but 44 seconds faster. Or am I wrong? : D



You're right. I suspect your last week solve is the official-rules UWR. But wow, this week's is promising. I remember when people were laughing at me a couple of years ago when I said I thought 30/30 was possible in under an hour. Now it looks like you're actually close to it! Gogogo


----------



## qqwref (Mar 16, 2012)

I like how you are attempting 25 cubes in 52 minutes, and the record for 14/14 is still 50 minutes :O


----------



## porkynator (Mar 16, 2012)

MultiBLD is awesome, I wish I had more time to practise it. Every attempt with >20 cubes is amazing.
At the moment, I only have time to practise 3BLD:

Average of 12: 45.31
1. 39.36[10.74] D2 F2 D R2 U' L2 B2 D R2 F2 U L' R' B L2 F2 D F' R' F' 
2. 43.33[15.09] U L2 D' F2 L2 D F2 D R2 D B' D U F U' F L B2 F' D' 
3. 53.11[12.82] U2 D L D2 B L' U F' L B R2 U2 D F2 U B2 U' R2 D L2 
4. 38.65[9.38] R D B2 R2 L' F U2 D L' U' R2 B R2 F U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 B R2 
5. 35.92[9.00] L F B R2 D L' F L2 U' D2 R D2 L2 B2 R' L D2 B2 R 
6. (34.68[11.37]) F2 L2 R2 U' L2 R2 B2 D' B2 D' U' B' U' B' D' R2 B D L' U2 B' 
7. (DNF(51.53)[17.70]) R D2 L' U2 B2 D2 R U2 R2 D2 R2 D F U R' D L' U' L2 D R2 
8. 47.16[19.94] D' B' R' F B2 U R2 B2 D' R D2 R U2 B2 R D2 F2 R L2 D2 
9. 42.88[11.43] D' B2 U F2 D2 L2 D' R2 B2 U2 B U' R F2 D2 R B' F' R D F 
10. 42.39[14.24] F2 U L' F U' R' F2 L D R2 U2 L D2 L' F2 R' B2 L D2 R' 
11. 53.82[19.07] D F' B D' L U2 R' F' R F2 R2 D2 F2 U R2 U D2 F2 R2 U' 
12. 56.50[19.15] D F' B' R' D2 B L2 D2 F' L F2 U L2 U B2 D R2 D R2 U' L2 

Last 2 were safe solves


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 16, 2012)

qqwref said:


> I like how you are attempting 25 cubes in 52 minutes, and the record for 14/14 is still 50 minutes :O


 
Is there really a 14/14 in 50 minutes now, or are you just rounding down my even more pathetic 56 minute 14/14?

It's hard to tell, since you haven't updated your records page in so long... (hint, hint)


----------



## Maskow (Mar 16, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> wow, and he's just using OP/TuRBo! Try using commutators next time!



TuRBo edges, OP corners. I know some commutators for corners but I'm still using them too slow.



porkynator said:


> MultiBLD is awesome, I wish I had more time to practise it. Every attempt with >20 cubes is amazing.



Lately I'm doing MINIMUM one attempt per day ;>



Mike Hughey said:


> I remember when people were laughing at me a couple of years ago when I said I thought 30/30 was possible in under an hour.



I think, that results about 40 are possible. There are many things to improve.
My memo is fast but I still recall everything 4 times and my memo system has a lot of holes. To realize human abilities look at the world records in memory sports. It's amazing what they can do.
About solve time in multi... Look at Marcell Endrey


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 16, 2012)

Maskow said:


> To realize human abilities look at the world records in memory sports. It's amazing what they can do.



I quite agree - when I was thinking 30/30, it was a couple of years ago (and memory sports records had something to do with my opinion). Since then it's become obvious to me that 30 was an underestimate, but it seemed rather outlandish at the time.

To be honest, I'm now thinking 60 isn't completely out of the question. (Time for me to be called crazy again. ) Unfortunately, I don't think I have the talent to ever compete at anywhere near that level, though. But you might.


----------



## Ickenicke (Mar 16, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> To be honest, I'm now thinking 60 isn't completely out of the question. (Time for me to be called crazy again. ) Unfortunately, I don't think I have the talent to ever compete at anywhere near that level, though. But you might.



1 minute per cube is crazy, but I don't think it is impossible!


----------



## samkli (Mar 16, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> To be honest, I'm now thinking 60 isn't completely out of the question.


 
Are you crazy?! 

Just kidding  But I think it will take a couple of years before someone is able to do that.


----------



## Ickenicke (Mar 16, 2012)

samkli said:


> Are you crazy?!
> 
> Just kidding  But I think it will take a couple of years before someone is able to do that.



You just need a very good memo!
To excute isn't THAT hard


----------



## qqwref (Mar 16, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> Is there really a 14/14 in 50 minutes now, or are you just rounding down my even more pathetic 56 minute 14/14?
> 
> It's hard to tell, since you haven't updated your records page in so long... (hint, hint)


Kai has a 50:33. I have an updated version on my computer, but I just keep forgetting to actually put it on the website  Should be updated now.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 16, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Kai has a 50:33. I have an updated version on my computer, but I just keep forgetting to actually put it on the website  Should be updated now.


 
Thank you! I still appreciate your keeping that list.


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 16, 2012)

I think 40/40 (or near enough) will be done around the end of 2013 or start of 2014, with about 40 min memo.


----------



## RNewms27 (Mar 16, 2012)

Successfully did 3BLD with incorrect memo. What an amazing feeling when you make the proper correction.


----------



## AbstractAlg (Mar 16, 2012)

60 cubes is too much in my opinion.
1 minute per cube is impossible.
All current sub50 single 3bld are done with fast, very short-term, fragile memory.
Also execution has to be almost perfect without any big stops and long recalls with such a speed memo.
I would say that 37-42 would be the maximum. 60 is just too much. 

Personal memo "record". Scrambled 6 cubes, memoed them in around 15-20mins and still could recall the memo even after 1.5 days. 
MBLD really is amazing event.


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 17, 2012)

Ahhh! First ever 3 cube MultiBLD try and I got 3/3!!!

First 3 scrambles of the weekly's MBLD.

22:42.27[18:25.11]

'Dat horrible memo....

Lovin' the 3/3 though.


----------



## emolover (Mar 17, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Ahhh! First ever 3 cube MultiBLD try and I got 3/3!!!
> 
> First 3 scrambles of the weekly's MBLD.
> 
> ...


 
Whats your blind method? Sub 4 minute execution seems fast. On my 4 minute solve the execution time was about 1:35.


----------



## MeshuggahX (Mar 17, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Ahhh! First ever 3 cube MultiBLD try and I got 3/3!!!
> 
> First 3 scrambles of the weekly's MBLD.
> 
> ...


That's nice! 

What memo method did you use?


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks guys! 

I use OP/M2. My edge memo is what kills me (took 14 minutes of the memo time). I never really decided on a lettering scheme so I just to this.

-Target RB
-Next Target BU
-Next Target BL
-Next Target FL
-Memo it as "Rib-boo-bill-fill" Because Rib = RB, boo = BU and so on.

Corners were visual.


----------



## MeshuggahX (Mar 17, 2012)

That's sounds like a kind of hard edge memo. Are you planning on learning a lettering scheme? Sound like it would help you.


----------



## emolover (Mar 17, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> I never really decided on a lettering scheme so I just to this.


 
You really should make a lettering system for yourself. If you cant decide on one, just us Speffz. I made my own up before even knowing what Speffz was and it ended being close to the same but counterclockwise instead of clockwise. 

It makes memo way easier in my opinion.


----------



## jla (Mar 17, 2012)

Eric Limeback has a great video on edge memo.



Spoiler


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 17, 2012)

AWESOME

After having several failed attempts, I've SMASHED my previous record by over a minute. It's now 5:23.63[3:03.51], from 6:38.75[I:don't.know]. 5 corners preoriented (the buffer is always preoriented to me, no matter what orientation it actually is) and no parity, but still. 

Scramble: U D2 L2 F2 R' B U2 L B' D B2 U F2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U2 D B2

M2 for edges, 3OP for corners.

I have a feeling I might get sub-4 by the end of this month. GOAL SET!


----------



## tseitsei (Mar 18, 2012)

First succesful solves using TuRBo for both corners and edges  (changing from M2/OP)
Times were pretty horrible though. Almost 4min... I have to stop and think after every step and to know what alg to do 
Now time to practise and get faster.

EDIT: wow! just got 2:43 solve with turbo  I can definately see how this could be pretty much faster than just M2/OP
But the main reason for learning turbo was that now I can start slowly moving towards 3style/BH


----------



## Egide (Mar 18, 2012)

Yaaay My first BLD success with 7:18.48 (third attempt). memo was around 4min ( l'm still confused on wheather to use letter pair images to place in a location or words to form sentences. any advice on this guys? )
L know full BH corners as for edges l set up to EPLL or solve them as a cycle if l know it.

Method BH/3Cycle

Solve

D L2 F2 L2 R2 D2 R2 U' B2 U B2 R' F' U2 F' D' F' U2 F' R2 U' 

Memo: edges –DT GK LW BN HU 2 edges solved

Corners - VE LX MD WD

Execution

Corners

U' L' U R2 U' L U R2 
y'z' R U R' D2 R U' R' D2 zy
R U R2 U' R' F R U R2 U' R' F' 
l U2 L' U' R2 U L U' R2 U' l' 

Edges

d R R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R2 d'
y D M' U' M D M' U M y'
yz' L2 R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 L2 zy'
L R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 L'
z' L' R R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 L R'z

100 Moves


----------



## SBRIDLY (Mar 18, 2012)

0:50.61
0:53.18
0:49.96
0:43.25
1:04.15
0:44.84
0:50.56
0:53.37
0:42.56 -
0:52.17
(DNF) +
1:07.99

SCRAMBLES:
D F' U2 D B U D R' B R' U L' R' B2 D' L U' F2 D2 U' R D2 F D U
U' F2 B U2 R2 U B' L' D2 U2 R' D L R' D' B2 D2 B R' U2 F R2 B L F2
R2 B2 R2 D2 F' B2 U2 L B' L' F' U2 D' B D2 U' B F' U' D R' F D F B'
D U2 B D R2 D2 F' U' L2 D B2 R2 U D' B2 L' F' D F B2 L U F2 R' B
R' L D' U' B2 D' R2 B R' U2 L2 B' L D U' F2 B U' L F L2 R B F2 L
F' D B' R F' D' F L2 U' F D R D L R' D' U2 R2 L' D' F L R' U2 L'
R B' U' F' R D2 B2 L' B D2 L2 F' L2 U' F L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R' F R' B2 R
U' R U D2 R2 B2 U R' D2 R' U2 F' L2 F' U' B' F2 D2 F D2 U R' U' D F2
B D2 R2 L' D2 L R' B2 L D R D' B' R L2 F D L' R' B D L U2 D' F2
B L2 R2 B2 F' R2 F2 L' U' B' D' B2 D' R' U2 F2 L2 F' L R2 B2 L2 R D L2
F2 D2 F2 B2 L2 D' B' D2 B2 U' F' D' R B' U R' U2 F' D R' F' D R2 F' D2
R U' R L' U D' B D F U' L' U' F R2 D' F R U' L2 F L D' B2 U2 B'

Avg12: 52.96 ( PB )


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 18, 2012)

First sub-2 (I think)

1:50.97[58.69]

Memo became a whole lot easier all of a sudden.


----------



## mightysaur (Mar 18, 2012)

My first BLD solve in 11:23.42


----------



## AbstractAlg (Mar 18, 2012)

tseitsei said:


> First succesful solves using TuRBo for both corners and edges  (changing from M2/OP)
> Times were pretty horrible though. Almost 4min... I have to stop and think after every step and to know what alg to do
> Now time to practise and get faster.
> 
> ...


 
Nice, keep practicing. 
I switched to TuRBo edges too, and corners are usually TuRBo, but with some easy-to-see commutators and OP for dealing parity sometimes (crazy indeed, that's why I call it freestyle).
Because of new solving method (from M2 to TuRBo) and new memo method for corners, my times also dropped, memo is around 50 seconds instead of 20 seconds from before  , and solving also gain +1min of time, which returns me to 2.5 - 3 minutes again.
But yes, transition to 3-style is amazingly easy:
UF - BR - DF is pretty easy with setup R D, and UF - FR - RB is super nice with comm R U' R' E' R U R' E.


----------



## Noahaha (Mar 19, 2012)

4/4! 37:29.288[28:19.013] Could have been five minutes faster if I hadn't decided to memo extra carefully and then spend time double checking it. It's nice that 4 cubes feels so easy now, whereas a week ago 2 cubes was difficult.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 19, 2012)

1:21.42 BLD single. Memo time was 45. 
D2 F L2 U2 F2 U2 F' L2 B' D2 R' U' B2 L D2 L B R2 U2


----------



## verdito (Mar 19, 2012)

new pb 3BLD 1:03.87[26.02] with M2/OP

L F2 D2 L' D2 U2 R2 D2 F2 D2 R' U L U L' R' F' U' F' L' B2


----------



## SBRIDLY (Mar 19, 2012)

29.18
10 edges and 6 corners


----------



## rubiksarlen (Mar 19, 2012)

Practicing 4BLD now. Doing the steps separately (corners, centers edges). I did 2 edge attempts with r2. One was off by 2 edges and the other one I got right! I'll be practicing centers later.


----------



## Noahaha (Mar 19, 2012)

6/6!!!!!!!! 56:07 with 43:35 memo.


----------



## porkynator (Mar 19, 2012)

Average of 5: 37.16 (PB)
1. (31.39[8.93]) U2 F R2 F U2 B' U2 B2 R2 B' D2 U' R' D2 U' F2 L' F U F2 
2. 39.02[12.87] R2 B' U2 B2 F D2 R2 B2 L2 B' R2 U' L' R2 D2 R' F' U B2 U' F 
3. 36.18[9.80] U2 L2 R2 B D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F' L D U' R U' B2 R U L2 B 
4. 36.28[10.24] D2 B2 R2 B2 F2 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R' F2 R U' L B L U R2 U 
5. (39.53[11.50]) U2 F' D2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 B' R2 D' F' R D2 R2 B2 L' F U'


----------



## tseitsei (Mar 19, 2012)

> Nice, keep practicing.
> I switched to TuRBo edges too, and corners are usually TuRBo, but with some easy-to-see commutators and OP for dealing parity sometimes (crazy indeed, that's why I call it freestyle).
> Because of new solving method (from M2 to TuRBo) and new memo method for corners, my times also dropped, memo is around 50 seconds instead of 20 seconds from before , and solving also gain +1min of time, which returns me to 2.5 - 3 minutes again.
> But yes, transition to 3-style is amazingly easy:
> UF - BR - DF is pretty easy with setup R D, and UF - FR - RB is super nice with comm R U' R' E' R U R' E.



I also use some easy commutators for corners. But only for cases where I have 1 target on U-face and another one on D-layer, but not on D-face... Oh, and also if I have both targets on D-layer but not on D-face...
For edges I have used pure TuRBo.
My memo is usually something like 50sec and overall times in average ~2:45
My ultimate goal someday is to get sub-1 solve  but thats so far far away for now


----------



## lucarubik (Mar 19, 2012)

edges exec BLD avg5 9.80 scrambles from ppt, something like 8, 9, 10, 19, 9
memo in preinspection


----------



## porkynator (Mar 21, 2012)

Avg5 PB: 35.86
1. 38.48[9.22] R2 B2 L2 D' U2 B2 D' B2 F2 U F D' F R B' U' B' R' B D2 
2. 34.59[10.04] B2 F2 D F2 L2 U L2 D' B2 F2 D2 L' U B' D' R' B F L' U2 R2 
3. 34.52[9.47] U' F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U F2 D U F2 L U2 F D' L' F R' B L2 D' 
4. (29.65[9.49]) R2 U2 B2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 U' L2 B2 F R2 D' B2 R' B2 D' B' L 
5. (DNF(34.80)[10.05]) R2 L2 D' F U2 L2 D2 F' L B2 D2 F2 U' B2 D L2 U R2 U' L2


----------



## tseitsei (Mar 21, 2012)

1:50.21 new PB! (by 1,5 second )
and first PB since changing to TuRBo  YAY!!


----------



## porkynator (Mar 21, 2012)

Also single PB today!

27.67[7.93] F L2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F' L2 F L2 B2 R' B' L D R' D' B L B'

U L' D2 L U' L' D2 L (8/8)
y' z2 R2 U2 R D R' U2 R D' R z2 y (9/17)
y U2 L D' L' U2 L D L' y' (8/25)

Lw' U M U2 M' U Lw (7/32)
M R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' M' (13/45)
z' y' M U' R' U M' U' R U (8/53)
y' x U R' U' M U R U' M' (8/61)
z' y B' M' U' M U2 M' U' M B (9/70)

70 STM / 19.74 s = 3.546 TPS


----------



## Ickenicke (Mar 21, 2012)

porkynator said:


> Also single PB today!
> 
> 27.67[7.93]



Nice times!

When are you going to your next competition?


----------



## porkynator (Mar 21, 2012)

Ickenicke said:


> Nice times!
> 
> When are you going to your next competition?


 
Thanks! I don't know, I think next summer, I'm pretty busy with school and some other stuff at the moment.


----------



## Ickenicke (Mar 21, 2012)

porkynator said:


> Thanks! I don't know, I think next summer, I'm pretty busy with school and some other stuff at the moment.



OK, I am just curious


----------



## lucarubik (Mar 21, 2012)

21.47 BLD execution without inspection, still noob with my cycles, but this could have been sub15 in a real BLD attemp with more practice... I think 
btw good to see your prograssion porkynator  I've been out but here I am again working on my method and stuff


----------



## AbstractAlg (Mar 22, 2012)

did few successful sub90 solves in school, which is pretty cool.
M2/OP though, not TuRBo because I am super slow with it.


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 23, 2012)

2:22 solve
1:11 memo, slow turning.

L F2 B2 L2 B' R B D' R' L2 B R2 B' L2 B' L2 U2 D2 F

Inspection: z'
Memo:
Edges: I'M UB HiPpie eating TaCo
Corners:GR JiX GuN BO

CORNERS:
[U, R'D'R]
[U2, L D' L']
[U2,R'D2R]
[R2 U2 :[R, U L2 U']]

EDGES:
z':[M2, U' R U]
M' u2 M' u2
[U,M2U'L']
U:[U L2 U', M']

64 Moves in 77 seconds.
.83 tps.


----------



## Jakube (Mar 23, 2012)

My 5BLD-times for the german forum competition: 

*5x5x5 Blindfolded:* 8:12.72, 8:18.43, DNF(8:22.67) = *8:12.72*


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Mar 23, 2012)

Jakube said:


> My 5BLD-times for the german forum competition:
> 
> *5x5x5 Blindfolded:* 8:12.72, 8:18.43, DNF(8:22.67) = *8:12.72*


 
Wow, consistently sub-WR times! Great job!


----------



## AbstractAlg (Mar 23, 2012)

Jakube said:


> My 5BLD-times for the german forum competition:
> 
> *5x5x5 Blindfolded:* 8:12.72, 8:18.43, DNF(8:22.67) = *8:12.72*


 
nice. good luck on next official 5bld attempt.


----------



## AbstractAlg (Mar 23, 2012)

first sub10 memo corners with new method (that almost speffz combination) and first ever, ever sub20 corners ( memo+solve using comms ).


----------



## Skullush (Mar 24, 2012)

After many multi-BLD 3/4's, I finally got a 4/4 today. 
Time was 18:50.


----------



## SBRIDLY (Mar 25, 2012)

Avg5 PB: 38.18

0:38.29 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U F2 D U F2 L U2 F D' L' F R' B L2 D'
0:41.70 R2 U2 B2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 U' L2 B2 F R2 D' B2 R' B2 D' B' L
0:37.59 R2 L2 D' F U2 L2 D2 F' L B2 D2 F2 U' B2 D L2 U R2 U' L2
0:36.86 U2 F R2 F U2 B' U2 B2 R2 B' D2 U' R' D2 U' F2 L' F U F2
0:38.67 R2 B' U2 B2 F D2 R2 B2 L2 B' R2 U' L' R2 D2 R' F' U B2 U' F


----------



## AbstractAlg (Mar 25, 2012)

SBRIDLY, when did you get sub30? 
change signature for ao5. 

great times, keep on going.


----------



## drewsopchak (Mar 25, 2012)

SBRIDLY said:


> Avg5 PB: 38.18
> 
> 
> 0:38.29 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U F2 D U F2 L U2 F D' L' F R' B L2 D'
> ...


Wow! You should post some video!


----------



## tseitsei (Mar 25, 2012)

PB 1:42.89 
corners - freestyle(mostly turbo still)
edges - turbo


----------



## SBRIDLY (Mar 26, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> Wow! You should post some video!


[youtubehd]SDaRAjTP434[/youtubehd]


----------



## AbstractAlg (Mar 26, 2012)

real nice. :thumb: I plan to get constantly sub1 till 2013, if we live to see it.


----------



## Jakube (Mar 26, 2012)

9:10.47, 9:39.59, 9:07.15 = 9:19.07 mean of 3

First successful mean of 3 (I guess). Sadly not a single sub 9, I'm a bit exhausted after beeing ~11 hours at university.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 26, 2012)

1:21.41 BLD single on cam. First solve of the day too  only one edge was solved.


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Mar 26, 2012)

Jakube said:


> 9:10.47, 9:39.59, 9:07.15 = 9:19.07 mean of 3
> 
> First successful mean of 3 (I guess). Sadly not a single sub 9, I'm a bit exhausted after beeing ~11 hours at university.


 
Omg


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 26, 2012)

I just realized today that I have the ability to do a 2-4 BLD relay. I tried, and got the 2x2 and 3x3 but the 4x4 was off by two center pieces :/ I count it as a success because this is my first attempt, and I thought I screwed up centers big time on 4x4. Time was 20:58.84 super slow execution.


----------



## drewsopchak (Mar 27, 2012)

What do you average at 4bld Chris?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 27, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> What do you average at 4bld Chris?


 
11-12 minutes.


----------



## AbstractAlg (Mar 27, 2012)

1:16 with TuRBo edges and old memo and OP corners. Just showing that TuRBo is a bit faster than M2 for now.
First sub2 that I did with TuRBo edges and TuRBo-freestyle corners wit new memo - 1:43. 
I really don't know how to execute corner comms fast, without massive stops in between.


----------



## LarsN (Mar 27, 2012)

14:01 5x5x5bld

I'm really happy because this must be my first success for the past year! I'm trying to get back into bigbld again 

I'm also trying to convince myself that memo would get faster if I stop doing full visual, but it's not working.


----------



## AbstractAlg (Mar 27, 2012)

LarsN said:


> 14:01 5x5x5bld
> 
> I'm really happy because this must be my first success for the past year! I'm trying to get back into bigbld again
> 
> I'm also trying to convince myself that memo would get faster if I stop doing full visual, but it's not working.



first of all, congrats, pretty fast, but for pure visual - amazing!


----------



## LarsN (Mar 27, 2012)

AbstractAlg said:


> first of all, congrats, pretty fast, but for pure visual - amazing!


 
Thanks  I'm not trying to do something special by doing full visual. It's just what feels the simplest for me. Partly because I'm too lazy to make a memo list and practice with it. But I would really like to be sub10 and I'm not sure that it is possible with full visual.


----------



## drewsopchak (Mar 27, 2012)

LarsN said:


> Thanks  I'm not trying to do something special by doing full visual. It's just what feels the simplest for me. Partly because I'm too lazy to make a memo list and practice with it. But I would really like to be sub10 and I'm not sure that it is possible with full visual.


 
What are your memo/execution splits on average?


----------



## conn9 (Mar 27, 2012)

Cool Frog said:


> Edges: I'M UB HiPpie eating TaCo



Sorry for being a noob, but how do you memo edges? Because that looks a lot easier than my method. Letter pairs? Words out of letters? Again, sorry if its really obvious.


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 28, 2012)

LarsN said:


> 14:01 5x5x5bld


 
First off, that's a very nice 5BLD time, so congrats! Secondly, the fact that you memod full visual is O_O !!!! That deserves some major props!  :tu


----------



## LarsN (Mar 28, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> What are your memo/execution splits on average?



It's pretty much 50/50. My best memo is barely sub6. But avg at the time is 7 min for memo. My plan for now is to maintain memo speed and focus on improving execution speed. If I can get it down to 4 minutes I guess I have a chance for a sub10 solve.



cmhardw said:


> First off, that's a very nice 5BLD time, so congrats! Secondly, the fact that you memod full visual is O_O !!!! That deserves some major props!  :tu


 
Thanks Chris. As I mentioned visual memo is what feels best for me. I guess that's just how my brain works


----------



## porkynator (Mar 28, 2012)

28.42[8.67] D' R2 D B2 R2 U L2 U F2 U' R2 F U2 L' D2 R U2 L2 B F2 U'

x' U L U' R' U L' U' R x (8/8)
R D R x' D' L F2 L' D L D' F2 D L' x R' D' R' (16/24) <-- I know, I know...
U2 L' D' L U2 L' D L (8/32)

R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R (11/43)
L2 R2 U' M' U R2 U' M U L2 (10/53)
x R' U M' U' R U M U' x' (8/61)
Lw' y' R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R y Lw (13/74)
y U R' U' M' U R U' M (8/82)

82 STM / 19.75 s = 4.152 TPS <-- YEAH!

Nice solve


----------



## lucarubik (Mar 28, 2012)

23.xx
that was yesterday, today 27.06 U2 R2 F2 D' L2 B2 D F2 U' B2 U' R B' R2 B D' F R' U B2 F, the good thing of this second one was the execution, because I mistaked the memo and finally was like... 12? 13? I'm starting loving my cycles really much, also changing setups for OP (LOL, might sound ridiculous but i do it for the love of art) and both edges and corners orientation algorithms


----------



## Maskow (Mar 29, 2012)

I just did 13 MBLD attempts in last seven days : D
I count attempts with 25 cubes only and I didn't write accurate results but most often I get 21/25 ;< (times: 52-57 minutes, memo 29-33)

And what can I say?
It didn't give me anything, I don't feel that something is better than before.
And I still didn't do 25/25


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 29, 2012)

Maskow said:


> I just did 13 MBLD attempts in last seven days : D
> I count attempts with 25 cubes only and I didn't write accurate results but most often I get 21/25 ;< (times: 52-57 minutes, memo 29-33)
> 
> And what can I say?
> ...


Wat. Maybe take a break for a year or 2, and you might feel refreshed when you come back


----------



## porkynator (Mar 29, 2012)

Another sub30!

28.06[7.72] R2 F2 U B2 D L2 U2 B2 U' L2 B' L2 R F' D R U' F D R2 F

x2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' L' U2 L U L' U L (14/14)
y' x' L2 U2 L' D' L U2 L' D L' z x' (9/23)
x' R2 U2 R D R' U2 R D' R x (9/32)
y' R' U L D' L' U' L D R L' y (10/42)

x' z' M' U R U' M U R' U' (8/50)
x2 R U' M U R' U' M' U x' y (8/58)
B R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R B' (13/71)
Dw' L U L U L' U' L' U' L' U Dw (12/83)
D' M R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R M' D (15/98)

98 STM / 20.34 s = *4.818 TPS*


----------



## AbstractAlg (Mar 29, 2012)

Maskow said:


> I just did 13 MBLD attempts in last seven days : D
> I count attempts with 25 cubes only and I didn't write accurate results but most often I get 21/25 ;< (times: 52-57 minutes, memo 29-33)
> 
> And what can I say?
> ...


 
It probably is some kind of overload. Take a break. You might mess memos for some cubes, probably isn't any execution mistake TuRBo/OP is very hard to screw up.

Either way, those are really great results, closest plausible to WR.  Cheers up and try next mbld in a week.


----------



## lucarubik (Mar 29, 2012)

porkynator your execution still sucks, I made a 29.963 on that one (my corner buffer was placed but it's still a bad time for that scramble)
but believe me my memo wasn't lower than 12, and I still don't control my new cycles so... I advice you to change yours, did you orient two corners becouse you didn't know the cycle or something like that and you can memo that fast? it doesn't make sence


----------



## porkynator (Mar 29, 2012)

lucarubik said:


> porkynator your execution still sucks, I made a 29.963 on that one (my corner buffer was placed but it's still a bad time for that scramble)
> but believe me my memo wasn't lower than 12, and I still don't control my new cycles so... I advice you to change yours, did you orient two corners becouse you didn't know the cycle or something like that and you can memo that fast? it doesn't make sence


 
I oriented the conrners because I knew that it was faster that way for me, I would have lost time thinking about what cycle was that; A-perm is easier to recognize.
I promise I'll try to improve my algs (especially my edges) as soon as I get some free time 
Do you think I should improve also my TPS? I think I average 3.5-4 TPS, without memo recalling delays; that 4.8 is my PB.


----------



## lucarubik (Mar 29, 2012)

your tps is really good with those cube rotations, in this particular one I made 4.75 tps more or less with only an x and x' cube rotation in the whole solve (with huge delays though), in any case I would advice you to avoid that cube rotations as you seem to have really fast fingers


----------



## AbstractAlg (Mar 29, 2012)

porkynator said:


> Another sub30!
> 
> 28.06[7.72] R2 F2 U B2 D L2 U2 B2 U' L2 B' L2 R F' D R U' F D R2 F
> ...



Now, that's some nice scramble.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 29, 2012)

porkynator said:


> 28.06[7.72] R2 F2 U B2 D L2 U2 B2 U' L2 B' L2 R F' D R U' F D R2 F


 


AbstractAlg said:


> Now, that's some nice scramble.



It was nice. I was a little slow memorizing (over 30 seconds), so I got a 1:06.78 on it.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 29, 2012)

1:17.88 BLD solve. I'm coming for you Mike


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 30, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> 1:17.88 BLD solve. I'm coming for you Mike


 
I've been seeing you coming for a while now - I knew it was on its way! Congratulations - that's a great time!

If you could cut your number of moves down or speed up your memorization, you'd blow right by me. If you could do both, you might be one of those sub-30 guys before too long.


----------



## Noahaha (Mar 30, 2012)

7/7 yay! 58:26.1 [45:38.1]. Lots of extra review of cubes n stuff, so it could probably have been sub 50:00.

EDIT: 2:06.XX Ao5 3BLD a few days ago. Looks like I'll break 2:00 soon.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 30, 2012)

1:17.09 3BLD solve. I really should start putting a letter pair list for corners together.


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 30, 2012)

One of my coworkers put me on the spot today and had me do a 3x3 BLD solve in front of a small group of students attending an open lab for extra math help. I didn't get any time to warm up, so I used a journey location I am very familiar with. I got the solve successfully, at 1:33  I've been focusing on speedsolving a lot lately, but it's good to know that I still got it for BLD too 

--edit-- memo was just a touch over 1 minute, the guy timing me called out "one minute" right about when I started solving.


----------



## drewsopchak (Mar 30, 2012)

cmhardw said:


> One of my coworkers put me on the spot today and had me do a 3x3 BLD solve in front of a small group of students attending an open lab for extra math help. I didn't get any time to warm up, so I used a journey location I am very familiar with. I got the solve successfully, at 1:33  I've been focusing on speedsolving a lot lately, but it's good to know that I still got it for BLD too
> 
> --edit-- memo was just a touch over 1 minute, the guy timing me called out "one minute" right about when I started solving.


 Nice. I have severe dnfobia when blindsolving in front of people.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 31, 2012)

First ever full 4BLD attempt: off by 6 centers and 5 edges (time: ~45mins)


----------



## SBRIDLY (Apr 1, 2012)

Avg12: 52.46

0:30.536 -
0:49.444
0:49.292
0:43.383
0:46.133
0:53.287
1:09.637 +
0:42.137
1:03.046
0:44.703
0:57.213
0:45.470

SCRAMBLES:
B U2 R2 B' U' R U R' L' F2 L2 U2 L' B2 L2 U' R2 L' D' F2 B2 D' L' F2 B
B' R2 L D' U2 F D U2 L D L U2 F2 D' U' F' U2 L' D' F2 D' R' D' R U2
F2 R2 L' U F L' F' R' L D2 U' R' D' B U' R B F R' B F U' L U2 L
R2 D U2 L U' B' U D2 L B F R2 F' D' U B L U' B2 U2 L R B' F' R2
B L R' F' B D2 B2 D2 F' L2 F2 D B' D2 F R L2 F2 B2 R B R F2 L2 D2
R U' L F2 L' F2 U2 R2 U B' L' R' U2 D R B U2 L' B L2 R2 B2 D' F2 U
R' F' D B F2 U F2 L' R2 D L2 U2 L2 F' U' D' B' D2 F R L' B' R' L2 B
B D' U' B' R U2 R2 U2 D B2 U2 F' L2 R U' B2 R U' R' D' U L R' F' B'
R' D R' B2 F2 U2 F' L2 U R L2 D' B D' B R B2 L U B U B2 F2 R L'
F' D2 L B D' B U2 L' B D2 R' U2 B' D2 R L' B' R F2 U B U' F' D2 F
U2 L' F' R D2 R2 L2 B' F' R' F' D' F' L U D' F B U F' D' F' D' R2 U2
U B R' L2 B D B U2 L' D B L2 D' L R2 U B R2 B' F2 U L' R' F U2


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Apr 1, 2012)

First ever full attempt with M2, all the others were just practicing edges and Parity. It was a success in 3:24.xx. Hopefully it will get me sub-3 for Harvard


----------



## SBRIDLY (Apr 1, 2012)

Another sub 30 pb: 27.63 L' D' B' R2 B D2 R2 D' U L' R' U' D2 B2 F2 L2 F U2 B' F2 R2 B L2 D L'

memo in 8..


----------



## drewsopchak (Apr 1, 2012)

SBRIDLY said:


> Another sub 30 pb: 27.63 L' D' B' R2 B D2 R2 D' U L' R' U' D2 B2 F2 L2 F U2 B' F2 R2 B L2 D L'
> 
> memo in 8..


 
What's your average memo time?


----------



## AbstractAlg (Apr 1, 2012)

SBRIDLY said:


> Another sub 30 pb: 27.63 L' D' B' R2 B D2 R2 D' U L' R' U' D2 B2 F2 L2 F U2 B' F2 R2 B L2 D L'
> 
> memo in 8..


 
nice! expecting next WR. 
(change signature  )


----------



## Henrik (Apr 3, 2012)

How many knows that 5x5BLD WR has been broken by almost 2 minutes?
Marcell apparently did it at Austrian Open.

This is what I know: 


> Back from the Austrian Open 2012. I managed to defend my win from 2011 with a very poor performance, and had immense fun with old and new friends. Especially Karaoke rocked  And it was very inspiring to watch the great master Marcell Endrey at work, breaking the 5BLD world record by nearly 2 minutes. But now I need a break from being in a different city every weekend


From Facebook and Stefan Huber!

Congrats Marcell!!!!!


----------



## rubiksarlen (Apr 3, 2012)

Henrik said:


> How many knows that 5x5BLD WR has been broken by almost 2 minutes?
> Marcell apparently did it at Austrian Open.
> 
> This is what I know:
> ...


 
Ocool.

Hope this isn't some April Fool's joke, though I doubt it is.


----------



## Pro94 (Apr 3, 2012)

> So yeah - 5x5 blindfolded 7:59 WR!
> There's no video



3:20 memo.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Apr 3, 2012)

No vid


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 4, 2012)

Congratulations Marcell on your amazing 5x5x5 BLD WR! You are truly an inspiration, and an incredibly talented cuber!  :tu


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 4, 2012)

1:24.67 BLD solve in a crazy noise Buffalo Wild Wings.


----------



## Ickenicke (Apr 4, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> Ocool.
> 
> Hope this isn't some April Fool's joke, though I doubt it is.


 

The record was broken 31st, so I don't think it is a joke


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 6, 2012)

I find it more impressive that the only non-DNF 5x5 BLD that he's done in competition is a world record. That's crazy. Well done, Marcell!


----------



## Noahaha (Apr 6, 2012)

All three of my 7 cube attempts this week were perfect.

58:26.100[45:38.1 7/7]
54:12.002[41:20.380 7/7]
55:43.327[41:52.587 7/7]

Still not totally confident about Harvard Spring though.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Apr 6, 2012)

2:47.06 3BLD. First sub-3


----------



## rubiksarlen (Apr 6, 2012)

BLD PB and almost sub-1  - 1:03.79


----------



## porkynator (Apr 6, 2012)

Average of 5: 34.45
1. 33.73[7.75] F L2 F D2 U2 F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F R' F' U' F2 U B2 R' F2 L 
2. (33.34[10.02]) F2 L' F2 L2 B2 R F2 L' D2 F2 R' U' F2 L' D2 R' U2 F L' U R2 
3. 34.59[9.21] R' D2 L F2 D2 R U2 F2 L2 B2 L B F' L2 D' B2 U L' F R2 
4. 35.03[10.33] F L D' L D' B2 D' L U B2 D' L2 U' R2 D2 F2 
5. (DNF(42.62)[10.20]) U2 L' D2 R F2 L' B2 R B2 U2 L2 U' B' R F' R2 D U2 F L'


----------



## drewsopchak (Apr 6, 2012)

porkynator said:


> Average of 5: 34.45
> 1. 33.73[7.75] F L2 F D2 U2 F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F R' F' U' F2 U B2 R' F2 L
> 2. (33.34[10.02]) F2 L' F2 L2 B2 R F2 L' D2 F2 R' U' F2 L' D2 R' U2 F L' U R2
> 3. 34.59[9.21] R' D2 L F2 D2 R U2 F2 L2 B2 L B F' L2 D' B2 U L' F R2
> ...


 What memo do you use?


----------



## porkynator (Apr 6, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> What memo do you use?


 
I use the same method for both corners and edges, it's mostly audio memo, sometimes I make pairs of letters, sometimes I memorize them in groups of 3-4, or make some short words.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 6, 2012)

porkynator said:


> I use the same method for both corners and edges, it's mostly audio memo, sometimes I make pairs of letters, sometimes I memorize them in groups of 3-4, or make some short words.


 
I am fascinated by how many of the really fast BLD solvers seem to have a memo system much like this - not very structured, usually audio, with some flexibility rather than a strict and precise system.


----------



## drewsopchak (Apr 6, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> I am fascinated by how many of the really fast BLD solvers seem to have a memo system much like this - not very structured, usually audio, with some flexibility rather than a strict and precise system.


 It must become very natural for them to memo so fast. It must become "structured" with practice I guess.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 6, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> It must become very natural for them to memo so fast. It must become "structured" with practice I guess.


 
I suspect that it is, but I find it fascinating that so many fast people tend to have descriptions like that, which at least seem (based on the descriptions) to be unstructured.


----------



## AbstractAlg (Apr 6, 2012)

Might be a bit stupid, but my fastest memo times are also full sound memos, both edges and corners. For edges in pairs of 2 or 4, sometimes even 6.
I say it might sound stupid, because my "fastest" times are ~14sec. 

Speaking of which, while doing sound memo, you actually recognize the piece and convert it to letter, immediately spoken in your head, and doing for all the pieces quickly one by one, it can be done extremely quick (as we all know from WR and so..), and the only, eventually, faster method would be to directly remember the position/piece - so pure visual, but I think there's no real man capable of doing full visual in time lower than those needed for sound, just because visual remembering piece caries much more informations like sticker color, relative/absolute positioning,.. than simple, single letter.

Meaning, overall - sound rocks!


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 7, 2012)

SUB-5 YEAH

4:37.30[2:10.40] U' L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D U2 R2 U' B D2 B' D2 L2 R' F R2 D R'

3OP for corners, M2 for edges. Quite the lucky scramble (seriously, try it), but I'm still counting it as my PB. WHOOP


----------



## aronpm (Apr 7, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> I am fascinated by how many of the really fast BLD solvers seem to have a memo system much like this - not very structured, usually audio, with some flexibility rather than a strict and precise system.


 
I think that the lack of structure in my memo is what allows me to memorise easily. Because I can basically do whatever I want, I can avoid awkward memo by memorising something a bit different


----------



## drewsopchak (Apr 7, 2012)

aronpm said:


> I think that the lack of structure in my memo is what allows me to memorise easily. Because I can basically do whatever I want, I can avoid awkward memo by memorising something a bit different


 Doesn't Zane use a very structured memo?


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 7, 2012)

Probably, for MultiBLD.


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 7, 2012)

Yay

4:16.61 official 4BLD.

First success in comp and AsR =) Also PB single evarr
Been practising for the past month..my successes range around 5-6mins with a PB of 4:35 so this was really unexpected  

Easy scramble though.
R D2 Uw' Fw2 F2 Rw R B Fw2 Rw R2 B2 L' Uw B D F2 D' Uw2 F D' U L B2 L' Fw D Uw2 Fw R2 F D2 U' Rw' Fw' L2 Uw' R2 B' Fw

8 centres solved, 2 corners solved (1 misoriented). Edges were decent. I'd reconstruct but I don't see a point =P Just freestyle corners, comm centres, r2 edges, no advanced tricks whatsoever.

After memo it was about 2:03 so that is very fast execution for me.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Apr 7, 2012)

amostay2004 said:


> Yay
> 
> 4:16.61 official 4BLD.
> 
> ...



If I'm not wrong there was a whole yellow center solved rite?


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 7, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> If I'm not wrong there was a whole yellow center solved rite?


 No just 2 yellow centres


----------



## rubiksarlen (Apr 7, 2012)

Anyway why did you DNS the second solve?


----------



## Sebastien (Apr 7, 2012)

Because he got overall PB by 20 seconds and didn't feel like doing another solve as it would most likely be worse?


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 7, 2012)

Yeah what Sebastien said. It wasn't a DNS though..I memo-ed for 2 minutes and I just didn't feel like finishing the solving anymore so I DNF-ed =P


----------



## rubiksarlen (Apr 7, 2012)

Sebastien said:


> Because he got overall PB by 20 seconds and didn't feel like doing another solve as it would most likely be worse?


 
He started the second solve already and gave up halfway thru memo.

EDIT: ninja'd


----------



## AbstractAlg (Apr 7, 2012)

amostay2004 said:


> Yay
> 
> 4:16.61 official 4BLD.



Nice, great time. Congrats!


----------



## jorgeskm (Apr 7, 2012)

(50.77) U2 B2 L' D2 L2 B2 R D2 F2 L D2 F U L2 R2 F U2 F U' L2 D2 
PB, 3OP and M2.


----------



## Damien Porter (Apr 7, 2012)

First successful blind solve of a 3x3x3

(Not timed)


----------



## conn9 (Apr 7, 2012)

3BLD PB of 3:27.56 [2:06.59]. First solve of the day just before my first comp 



Damien Porter said:


> First successful blind solve of a 3x3x3
> 
> (Not timed)


 
Gratz!


----------



## SBRIDLY (Apr 8, 2012)

25.38
U' L F' R2 U2 R' B2 R' L2 F' L R D' F L R' B F R' B2 U L' D' B' U


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 8, 2012)

41.58 official 3x3 BLD NR. Easy scramble, but pretty surprised considering I haven't done any practice for a while except for 4BLD  Will post video with scramble/reconstruction.


----------



## AbstractAlg (Apr 8, 2012)

SBRIDLY said:


> 25.38
> U' L F' R2 U2 R' B2 R' L2 F' L R D' F L R' B F R' B2 U L' D' B' U


 
Wow! *_*
Also very, very nice scramble, only 4 corners, and only one edge cycle. 
Congratulations!


----------



## rubiksarlen (Apr 8, 2012)

amostay2004 said:


> 41.58 official 3x3 BLD NR. Easy scramble, but pretty surprised considering I haven't done any practice for a while except for 4BLD  Will post video with scramble/reconstruction.


 
I failed so hard at the events I practised alot (like 3BLD and 333) but surprisingly other unpraxtised events turned out well! Next time I must make sure I don't practise BLD.


----------



## Jakube (Apr 8, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> I failed so hard at the events I practised alot (like 3BLD and 333) but surprisingly other unpraxtised events turned out well! Next time I must make sure I don't practise BLD.


 
The same with me. I practice 5BLD like crazy (around 100 solves before the comp) and then DNFed all 3 official ones. But in all the others events I did very well. Also in the events I didn't practiced at all.


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Apr 8, 2012)

Jakube said:


> The same with me. I practice 5BLD like crazy (around 100 solves before the comp) and then DNFed all 3 official ones. But in all the others events I did very well. Also in the events I didn't practiced at all.





rubiksarlen said:


> I failed so hard at the events I practised alot (like 3BLD and 333) but surprisingly other unpraxtised events turned out well! Next time I must make sure I don't practise BLD.


=P obviously it's nerves.  You know you're gonna have a decent/good result, so you get shaky. For the other events, you don't care about the result, so you're calm and stuff.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Apr 8, 2012)

@Jakube; 100 5BLD solves??  wow then you totally deserve a success more than I do


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 9, 2012)

amostay2004 said:


> Yay
> 
> 4:16.61 official 4BLD.


 
Congratulations Amos! Great job!


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 9, 2012)

Amos, nice one! 
The 4BLD has really surprised me because I wasn't aware that you were practising it.

@drewsopchak: My edges are structured (letter pair images), but I find that my corner memo (audio pairs) isn't very structured because all I'm doing is pairing 2 letters and adding a vowel (if needed) to create single syllable sounds.


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Apr 9, 2012)

Zane_C said:


> Amos, nice one!
> The 4BLD has really surprised me because I wasn't aware that you were practising it.
> 
> @drewsopchak: My edges are structured (letter pair images), but I find that my corner memo (audio pairs) isn't very structured because all I'm doing is pairing 2 letters and adding a vowel (if needed) to create single syllable sounds.


 
Yeah, nice one, Amos. . I was memoing centers before he started, and I was still memoing centers when he donned the blindfold and started executing  so fast. By the way, Zane, do you use the journey method even for 3BLD?


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 9, 2012)

DYGH.Tjen said:


> By the way, Zane, do you use the journey method even for 3BLD?


Yes, I memorise the edges for regular 3BLD exactly how I memorise for multi BLD. That is, interact 2 letter pair images and place them at a location along a route.


----------



## Marcell (Apr 9, 2012)

Zane_C said:


> Yes, I memorise the edges for regular 3BLD exactly how I memorise for multi BLD. That is, interact 2 letter pair images and place them at a location along a route.


 
But how on Earth do you have time for that in 7 seconds? Beats me...


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Apr 9, 2012)

Marcell said:


> But how on Earth do you have time for that in 7 seconds? Beats me...


 
Heh. Just curious, Marcell, what memo method do you use then, seeing as you are super consistent?


----------



## Marcell (Apr 9, 2012)

I form a sentence from my letter pair words for edges and just say the letter pairs for corners. It all goes to my auditory loop. I wouldn't say I'm "super consistent" though.


----------



## micronexer (Apr 9, 2012)

Just succeeded 2x2x2 BLD in 4:29.74. Nothing overly impressive, but it was my first try. I used T-Perm for all the corner swapping.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 9, 2012)

*7x7x7 BLD: 37:21.20* [20:21]

Wow, that was nice - a new PB by over 3:30! For the weekly competition. It's funny, I had forgotten what my old PB was, and I thought it was much faster than 40 minutes, so I was hurrying to try to beat it. Then I looked it up and realized my PB was still over 41 minutes before this.


----------



## micronexer (Apr 9, 2012)

^Congrats... I'm in awe atm. Do you use something similar to Pochmann or is it the normal 7x7x7 method?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 9, 2012)

micronexer said:


> ^Congrats... I'm in awe atm. Do you use something similar to Pochmann or is it the normal 7x7x7 method?


 
I'm too slow to be able to execute a 7x7x7 solve in 17 minutes solving one piece at a time, Pochmann-style.  I use mostly BH - optimal commutators solving two pieces at a time.


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow, sub-40. Congrats Mike! 



micronexer said:


> Just succeeded 2x2x2 BLD in 4:29.74. Nothing overly impressive, but it was my first try. I used T-Perm for all the corner swapping.


Awesome, one step closer to 3x3 BLD.


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Apr 10, 2012)

First BLD success, 5:33.28
I memoed the edges a lot faster than usual, and had a much smoother execution because of it.


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Apr 10, 2012)

spyr0th3dr4g0n said:


> First BLD success, 5:33.28
> I memoed the edges a lot faster than usual, and had a much smoother execution because of it.


 
Congrats!  You will continue improving, I'm sure.


----------



## conn9 (Apr 10, 2012)

First 3BLD success with my new corner memo method. Just a question, if my corner memo was FVTBHDX, how would you guys remember that? I memo corners last then solve them first, so maybe audio would be best? But how would I memorise that audio?


----------



## AbstractAlg (Apr 10, 2012)

"FaV TuB HooD X" and repeat it in your head over and over again until you're done with corners.


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 10, 2012)

spyr0th3dr4g0n said:


> First BLD success, 5:33.28


Well done. 


conn9 said:


> Just a question, if my corner memo was FVTBHDX, how would you guys remember that? I memo corners last then solve them first, so maybe audio would be best? But how would I memorise that audio?


Yes, audio might work well for your corners. 

A rather simple way of forming sounds is to pair the letters, and either say the letter pair how it is, or add a vowel to make the pair into a 1 syllable sound. 
For example, you could memorise the letters: FV TB HD X as "fev tub had x", or "fav tab hed x"... there are many different ways. 

A more detailed description is here.


----------



## Sebastien (Apr 10, 2012)

7/9 at Danish Open 2012 in 57:58 (within time limit!!)

After the attempt I was quite disappointed as the memo was really rock solid and I was expecting to see 9 cubes solved. But one cubes had 2 flipped edges and another one was scrambled (obviously execution mistake...meh).

I still consider this an accomplishment as this is the first time ever I tried 9 cubes and as I had also problems finishing 8 cubes in time at past competitions. 

The biggest amount of cubes I've tried outside of official attempts is still 3, lol.


----------



## tseitsei (Apr 10, 2012)

1:39,48 BLD

PB


----------



## SBRIDLY (Apr 10, 2012)

41.49, 46.24, 54.46, 43.56, 50.33, 51.84, 42.10, 42.16, 36.56, 54.79, 55.36, 36.26

number of times: 12/12
best time: 36.26
worst time: 55.36

current mean of 3: 48.80 (σ = 8.87)
best mean of 3: 40.27 (σ = 2.63)

current avg5: 44.50 (σ = 7.63)
best avg5: 44.50 (σ = 7.63)

current avg12: 46.35 (σ = 5.88)
best avg12: 46.35 (σ = 5.88)

session avg: 46.35 (σ = 5.88)
session mean: 46.26

Avg12 PB


----------



## SBRIDLY (Apr 11, 2012)

43.64, 39.78, 55.15, 42.13, 38.92, 38.48, 1:02.11, 39.60, 51.82, 49.07, 38.56, 35.90

number of times: 12/12
best time: 35.90
worst time: 1:02.11

current mo3: 41.18 (σ = 6.96)
best mo3: 39.84 (σ = 1.99)

current avg5: 42.41 (σ = 5.79)
best avg5: 40.22 (σ = 1.69)

current avg12: 43.72 (σ = 6.12)
best avg12: 43.72 (σ = 6.12)

session avg: 43.72 (σ = 6.12)
session mean: 44.60

Avg12 PB


----------



## Ickenicke (Apr 11, 2012)

SBRIDLY said:


> Avg12 PB



Update your profile

Nice times :tu


----------



## Ickathu (Apr 11, 2012)

1st (2nd?) Success with TuRBo edges. 4:52.80, so not a great time, but still success! :tu


----------



## SBRIDLY (Apr 12, 2012)

26.99 U' D F B2 U' D2 F2 R' U' D' R B2 L2 D2 L2 D' B' U F R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D2


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Apr 12, 2012)

SBRIDLY said:


> 26.99 U' D F B2 U' D2 F2 R' U' D' R B2 L2 D2 L2 D' B' U F R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D2


 
You're improving like crazy, won't be surprised if next WR holder is you or anything .__. nice scramble tho, 3 edges and 1 corner solved


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 12, 2012)

*6x6x6 BLD: 25:06.10* [14:30]
New PB! I still have over 2 1/2 minutes to go to catch Jakube's UWR, though. But my execution was almost 2 minutes faster than his! It seems like all that 8x8x8 BLD practice has really sped up my execution on obliques, which I think is why I suddenly got so much faster at execution.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 12, 2012)

Haha, very nice job Mike! I think you can beat him if you practice memo. In fact, if you do specific practice on the things you have trouble with, you should still be able to improve your memo a lot.

PS: I think getting a cubical 7x7 might speed up your 7BLD execution


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 12, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Haha, very nice job Mike! I think you can beat him if you practice memo. In fact, if you do specific practice on the things you have trouble with, you should still be able to improve your memo a lot.


Other than doing actual solves, I admit I've pretty much stopped doing anything specific to try to improve memo. When I started doing 8x8x8, I switched the order that I memorize bigcubes in, and that has helped a good bit, but it probably helps execution more than it helps memorization. I'm not sure exactly what I would do to try to improve my memorization for bigcubes from here - I've kind of run out of ideas for improvement.



qqwref said:


> PS: I think getting a cubical 7x7 might speed up your 7BLD execution


That is possible. I'm still using a V-Cube 6x6x6 with only partial mods - no pins. It's actually a mix of my old partially-modded V6 and my newer unmodded one. I haven't even tried a ShengShou 6x6x6 yet. My 7x7x7 got better when I mixed my old and new V7s too.


----------



## Ickathu (Apr 12, 2012)

Darn you Mike. I saw on the homepage that you had just posted here and I was hoping you got an 8x8 success. Way to get my hopes up lol.


----------



## cubernya (Apr 12, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Darn you Mike. I saw on the homepage that you had just posted here and I was hoping you got an 8x8 success. Way to get my hopes up lol.


 
Every time he posts here he tricks me (so far!)


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 12, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> *7x7x7 BLD: 37:21.20* [20:21]
> 
> Wow, that was nice - a new PB by over 3:30! For the weekly competition. It's funny, I had forgotten what my old PB was, and I thought it was much faster than 40 minutes, so I was hurrying to try to beat it. Then I looked it up and realized my PB was still over 41 minutes before this.


 


Mike Hughey said:


> *6x6x6 BLD: 25:06.10* [14:30]
> New PB! I still have over 2 1/2 minutes to go to catch Jakube's UWR, though. But my execution was almost 2 minutes faster than his! It seems like all that 8x8x8 BLD practice has really sped up my execution on obliques, which I think is why I suddenly got so much faster at execution.


 
Congratulations Mike! Both of those solves are extremely impressive!


----------



## porkynator (Apr 13, 2012)

28.78[9.67] B2 F2 L2 D U F2 U B2 F2 R2 D L B R' B' F' R2 D' R D U2

y L D' L' U2 L D L' U2 y' (8/8)
y' D R U' R' D' R U R' (8/16)
L2 D' L U2 L' D L U2 L y (9/25)

x' U2 R U' M U R' U' M' U' x (9/34)
U' M U L' U' M' U L (8/42)
x M U R' U' M' U R U' x' (8/50)
L2 D M R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R M' D' L2 (17/67) <- lol
y x L2 U L U L' U' L' U' L' U L' x' y' (11/78)
x' U R U' M' U R' U' M (8/86)

86 STM / 19.11 s = *4.5 TPS HOLY SHUCKLE!*


----------



## AbstractAlg (Apr 13, 2012)

7.89 corner only execution with 2-3sec preinspection time. some freestyle method.
Actually, I had big number of sub10 executions, but this is probably the fastest. Just proves how fast commutators are, compared to OP where I could rarely get sub18.  
Need memo fix, though.


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 14, 2012)

My accomplishment is practising. Results aren't pleasing, but at least it was some practice. 
Done in a period of about 4 hours, with some breaks in between, of course. The fastest 'non-give up' attempt was 34, anything below that wasn't a full attempt. 

number of times: 31/74
best time: 36.12
worst time: 1:08.69
current avg5: 53.55 (σ = 7.22)
best avg5: 53.55 (σ = 7.22)
best avg12: DNF 
session mean: 51.13

times: 48.47, 58.39, 57.49, 55.26, 45.23, DNF(1:40.70), DNF(58.44), DNF(52.81), 1:07.99, DNF(1:18.14), DNF(27.53), DNF(47.49), 43.73, 57.82, 41.13, DNF(1:12.93), DNF(0.06), 43.02, DNF(36.94), DNF(27.94), 52.30, 50.20, DNF(1:22.31), DNF(47.80), 51.31, DNF(36.24), DNF(40.01), 41.51, DNF(55.08), 1:02.10, 36.12, 1:08.69, DNF(48.25), 49.29, DNF(45.47), DNF(1:53.80), 54.10, DNF(41.12), DNF(1:02.42), 1:03.00, DNF(1:19.00), DNF(1:02.17), DNF(1:09.81), DNF(43.48), DNF(46.26), DNF(52.91), 56.48, DNF(1:03.62), 36.46, 47.75, DNF(49.75), DNF(1:03.82), 58.52, DNF(1:17.39), DNF(1:16.03), DNF(34.91), 40.76, DNF(58.39), DNF(31.56), DNF(37.37), DNF(51.03), DNF(51.06), 43.84, DNF(15.55), 55.82, DNF(42.71), DNF(44.54), DNF(13.29), DNF(32.44), 57.35, DNF(26.16), 58.08, 45.23, 37.53


----------



## Maskow (Apr 14, 2012)

It's sad for me, Zane. I still remember times when you were my god.
But I understand that you have better things to do than cubing 

*My session:* 44/69 (I did it one by one, without any break.)
Session mean: 49.72
Best avg5: 46.91
Best avg12: DNF
Best time: 37.83
Worst time: 57.20

And my third try to 27 cubes in multi: 23/27, 56:45.91 [31:40]
All what I want is only one cube more : D

*EDIT:* second try today: 23/27, 54:00.03 [30:05], argh ^_^


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 14, 2012)

Wtf!? 59.69 BLD solve! First sub 1! Old PB was 1:12.xx. First scramble from the weekly competition, memo was super fluid, I don't think I had to recall once. Memo was sub 35. This was also my first blind solve in over a week and a half of not doing any BLD


----------



## AbstractAlg (Apr 14, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> Wtf!? 59.69 BLD solve! First sub 1! Old PB was 1:12.xx. First scramble from the weekly competition, memo was super fluid, I don't think I had to recall once. Memo was sub 35.


 
What method do you use? 25ish execution is quite amazing.


----------



## Ickenicke (Apr 14, 2012)

AbstractAlg said:


> What method do you use? 25ish execution is quite amazing.



If you watch here you can see that he are using M2/OP


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 14, 2012)

AbstractAlg said:


> What method do you use? 25ish execution is quite amazing.


 
Like Ickenicke said, OP/M2. My TPS is just reallllyyyy high. I'd love to use a better method, but nothing makes sense.


----------



## Ollie (Apr 14, 2012)

FIRST 4BLD timed solve  14:41.80

R Rw U' Uw' Rw2 R' U Rw F B2 Uw2 D L U2 Fw2 R2 Fw U' Fw' Uw' B2 D2 B' D' U F Fw' B' D' F L' F2 Rw D' B' Rw' R' Fw Uw2 B' (z y2 to orient)

Memorisation was about 7 mins, still getting used to an A-X lettering system (I do most of my solves on 3BLD with just A-L), but it went something like:

Centres: (8 solved)

(A,IE,UK,QM,G) Example arriving in the UK, Queen Mary is Great
(B,NR,XL) Be NeaR eXtra Large people
(D,HS) ^ all happening at Dad's HouSe

Edges: (0 solved)

(I,JA,HS,UV,TN,DX,L) A German - HiS UV light gives him a good TaN. He sucks DX a Lot.
(C,M) He CoMes.
(FK,GRE) F**k, GREece are rioting.
(BQ,WP,O) In B&Q, WhiPping CheeriOs.

Had it on film as well, until the battery ran out at 14:01. Wah.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Apr 15, 2012)

59.11 3BLD. First sub-1 success, after about 10 or so 54-59s DNFs. Hand scramble though, but I'm sure I can still do this with a computer generated scramble.


----------



## tseitsei (Apr 15, 2012)

PB single and Ao5 
first Ao5 sub-2
really want that sub-1:30 now 

Average of 5: 1:53.76
1. 1:57.07 
2. (2:24.59) 
3. (1:35.78) 
4. 1:52.04 
5. 1:52.18


----------



## Maskow (Apr 15, 2012)

24/27, 53:37.64 [29:25]


----------



## pady (Apr 15, 2012)

3bld:
4:43.79[3:07.71] D B2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 D B2 R2 D F D2 L' U R D2 R2 F R' D' 
...i'm getting better


----------



## drewsopchak (Apr 15, 2012)

Maskow said:


> 24/27, 53:37.64 [29:25]


 
closer!


----------



## rubiksarlen (Apr 15, 2012)

52.90 3bld could've been sub 50 cos it was a easy hand scramble (40 moves est., 1 corner and 3 edges solved).


----------



## drewsopchak (Apr 15, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> 52.90 3bld could've been sub 50 cos it was a easy hand scramble (40 moves est., 1 corner and 3 edges solved).


 Update signature.


----------



## TMOY (Apr 15, 2012)

Got 6:13.48 at 4BLD at German Open. New PB overall, new French NR and I won the event


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 16, 2012)

1:10.76 3x3BLD on cam


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 16, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> 1:10.76 3x3BLD on cam


Woo!

5/5 MBLD in 18:34.90[9:05.69]
1.	L' R' B2 D U' R U R2 B' L R2 B2 L2 F D U2 B' R U' R2 B' U' L' U2 B
2.	B' U' B' U2 L' R' F' U' L U R' F2 R2 D2 B' F U2 R' D R2 B' F L' R F'
3.	F' D L2 B D2 L2 R B2 U2 L' U2 F' L F' L' B U' B F' L' U2 F2 L B' F'
4.	L B2 L2 R' F' L' D B2 L2 R' U R' B F' D U R' F2 L R F2 L' B' D2 B'
5.	F D' U2 R D R F U' B' F L2 U2 L D' L R B2 D U B' D F2 U' R' B


----------



## AbstractAlg (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm gonna KILL somehting!!
Why is sub1 so impossible for me!!?? D: 

1:01.91 [20.xx]
Corners - until 40.xx - freestyle commutators
Edges - until 61.91 - M2

Why so upset? See my signature. LMAO. LOL.


----------



## conn9 (Apr 17, 2012)

First BLD attempt at a comp was a success! Even though at home my success rate was 20% ish (just learned a new memo method though, lol Dan Sheppard taught me new corner memo and Zane Carney taught me new edge memo).


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 17, 2012)

AbstractAlg said:


> I'm gonna KILL somehting!!
> Why is sub1 so impossible for me!!?? D:
> 
> 1:01.91 [20.xx]
> ...



lol sucks for you. 0.01 off pb D: nice solve though and fast memo.


----------



## AbstractAlg (Apr 17, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> lol sucks for you. 0.01 off pb D: nice solve though and fast memo.


 
thanks. first ever to tell me that.


----------



## samkli (Apr 17, 2012)

My first ever MBLD attempt 2/3 21:44.06 [13:38.44] 

I don´t know what I did wrong on the last cube. It was off by four corners.


----------



## jonlin (Apr 17, 2012)

conn9 said:


> First BLD attempt at a comp was a success! Even though at home my success rate was 20% ish (just learned a new memo method though, lol Dan Sheppard taught me new corner memo and Zane Carney taught me new edge memo).


 
Same, the rest were DNFs.
Now I'm the ninth youngest to blindsolve a Rubik's cube officially(cough horrible time cough)


----------



## Maskow (Apr 20, 2012)

I just tried to do "extra safe" MBLD with 27 cubes.
26/27, 1:00:14.92 [36:05]
Two twisted corners and 15 seconds too long :fp


----------



## rubiksarlen (Apr 20, 2012)

Maskow said:


> I just tried to do "extra safe" MBLD with 27 cubes.
> 26/27, 1:00:14.92 [36:05]
> Two twisted corners and 15 seconds too long :fp


 
15 seconds off isn't really that bad. Very close attempt, good luck for your next 27-cube attempt


----------



## Sebastien (Apr 20, 2012)

Maskow said:


> I just tried to do "extra safe" MBLD with 27 cubes.
> 26/27, 1:00:14.92 [36:05]
> Two twisted corners and 15 seconds too long :fp


 
Well, this would still be WR in competition (assuming you had 25 cubes solved at 1:00:00)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 20, 2012)

Maskow said:


> I just tried to do "extra safe" MBLD with 27 cubes.
> 26/27, 1:00:14.92 [36:05]
> Two twisted corners and 15 seconds too long :fp


 
Aw, heartbreaking! You'll get one soon.


----------



## Maskow (Apr 21, 2012)

Maskow on *Cubing Spring Grudziądz 2012*:
Blindfolded, first round: DNF, 48.02, 51.81
Blindfolded, final: 3x DNF :fp (I did it after third MBLD and I was terribly exhausted)
Two DNFs were 44-45 seconds :<

Three attempts to MBLD *at the main scene*:
18/25 55:15
21/25 58:03
19/25 55:43

All were in "extra safe" time : F
I'm disappointed but these still aren't bad results.
I will be better...


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 21, 2012)

Wow three 25 cubes multi BLD attempts in a comp? Craaaaazy


----------



## AbstractAlg (Apr 21, 2012)

Maskow said:


> Three attempts to MBLD *at the main scene*:
> 18/25 55:15
> 21/25 58:03
> 19/25 55:43
> ...


 
oh, my, god. it's a miracle that your brain still functions after so many bld solves. 
good luck on further attempts.


----------



## jla (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## jla (Apr 22, 2012)

Sorry for double post but this accomplishment really needs a new post 

Beat PB on 3BLD with a time of 2:01.243, my previous PB was 3:00.xy. Funny fact: This PB was broken at 1:30 AM.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Apr 22, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q319...DvjVQa1PpcFMyh-ZNv-KCyz8YQPhXm5rvRg9v0JyK5zw=

Almost sub-50


----------



## jla (Apr 22, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q319...DvjVQa1PpcFMyh-ZNv-KCyz8YQPhXm5rvRg9v0JyK5zw=
> 
> Almost sub-50


 
Congratz!


----------



## jonlin (Apr 22, 2012)

Sleep delayed blind:
8:27:00.88


----------



## AbstractAlg (Apr 22, 2012)

9.98 [3.xx] corner memo+solve.
It was almost fully 3OP style solution, with one pure comm at the end. there were 6 targets.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Apr 22, 2012)

First 4BLD center comm success. Will prolly attempt a full solve soon


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Apr 22, 2012)

1:59.73 BLD Solve!!!! SUB-2!!! Hell yeah!! For anyone who cares, here's the edge memo: JAke BAttled F*Ckng YaTs KoFfing.


----------



## Ickathu (Apr 23, 2012)

Untimed success last night, but it was around 6-8 minutes, I suppose. I had to take a pause to go brush my teeth and stuff, but I don't care about time! SUCCESS!

Also, 6:51:20.63 [~9:15], sleep delayed success. Still have memo: 
Edges: DoTs on HeR X and Os (the two spots  ), NE (any) Internet Explorer (pictured a cpu screen filled with nothing but IE icons)
Corners: a VolksWagen beetle/buggy. a JUne IbeX (pictured a calender of June, and the picture was an Ibex)


----------



## rubiksarlen (Apr 23, 2012)

3BLD: 44.59! 

U2 L F R2 L F U R2 F' B2 L' U B' R U R' F R B2 F L' F2 L B L2 

Easy scramble, could've easily been sub-40  But a nice PB anyway. Time to change sig


----------



## Ickenicke (Apr 23, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> 3BLD: 44.59!



How long have you solved blind?

It looks like you improve fast!

Congrats! :tu


----------



## rubiksarlen (Apr 23, 2012)

Ickenicke said:


> How long have you solved blind?
> 
> It looks like you improve fast!
> 
> Congrats! :tu



Tomorrow (24th April) would be exactly 1 year since I got my first BLD success! (I think )

This was really just an easy scramble though! Thanks anyway


----------



## Ickathu (Apr 23, 2012)

2:52.13 Success!! Second sub-3 ever!! 
F2 R U2 L2 D2 R' U2 R' D2 R B' U L2 U L' R B2 U R2 B
Nothing was solved, but it was really easy.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Apr 24, 2012)

Managed to get a 4BLD (excluding corners) success today! 

Won't be counting it as a success tho, but hope to get a full one by this weekend, and hopefully a fast time, cos this past attempt was like really bad (memoed wrongly) so just need summore time to get used to it =)


----------



## porkynator (Apr 24, 2012)

PB memo: 35.42[*7.32*] R2 U B L' F B' R2 B' L' D R2 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 D F2 B2 
The execution wasn't great because my hands were cold... still not that bad.


----------



## drewsopchak (Apr 25, 2012)

porkynator said:


> PB memo: 35.42[*7.32*] R2 U B L' F B' R2 B' L' D R2 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 D F2 B2
> The execution wasn't great because my hands were cold... still not that bad.


 That's insane.... fastest memoer?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 25, 2012)

Haven't done MBLD in a while, going to start getting back into it for Nationals. I consider this an accomplishment  been to lazy to even put out the cubes for it.


----------



## Noahaha (Apr 25, 2012)

First MBLD in over two weeks:

4/4 21:22 [15:22] just to get back into it.

I'm very pleased. Only reviewed the memo of the first three cubes once. Hopefully I'll be up to 10 in a few weeks.


----------



## Maskow (Apr 26, 2012)

*MBLD:* 37/41, ~1:50 [memo ~1h]
I didn't use any timer, only clock  (the timer is exerting pressure and I wanted to do it calmly)


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 26, 2012)

porkynator said:


> PB memo: 35.42[*7.32*] R2 U B L' F B' R2 B' L' D R2 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 D F2 B2
> The execution wasn't great because my hands were cold... still not that bad.



Video please.



Maskow said:


> *MBLD:* 37/41, ~1:50 [memo ~1h]
> I didn't use any timer, only clock  (the timer is exerting pressure and I wanted to do it calmly)



Wow nice.


----------



## jla (Apr 26, 2012)

Maskow said:


> *MBLD:* 37/41, ~1:50 [memo ~1h]
> I didn't use any timer, only clock  (the timer is exerting pressure and I wanted to do it calmly)


 
Wow, that's very impressing. You must have a lot of 3x3s


----------



## porkynator (Apr 26, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> Video please.


 
This is the most recent one.


----------



## AbstractAlg (Apr 26, 2012)

Maskow said:


> *MBLD:* 37/41, ~1:50 [memo ~1h]
> I didn't use any timer, only clock  (the timer is exerting pressure and I wanted to do it calmly)


 
holy mother of god. you've just exceeded my imagination.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 26, 2012)

Maskow said:


> *MBLD:* 37/41, ~1:50 [memo ~1h]
> I didn't use any timer, only clock  (the timer is exerting pressure and I wanted to do it calmly)


 
Hey, that should be a new entry on qqwref's site - it's the only attempt recorded for 41 cubes. You should get 18 more cubes and go for the bottom of the list! 

Also, I have an accomplishment, from weekly competition 2012-17:
*6x6x6 BLD: 23:49.08* [12:33]
Still a bit to go to catch Jakube, but quite an improvement for me. I mainly need to figure out how to speed up my memo if I want to get sub-20.


----------



## Jakube (Apr 26, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> Also, I have an accomplishment, from weekly competition 2012-17:
> *6x6x6 BLD: 23:49.08* [12:33]
> Still a bit to go to catch Jakube, but quite an improvement for me. I mainly need to figure out how to speed up my memo if I want to get sub-20.


 
Nice one.
Next week you'll have me.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 26, 2012)

Jakube said:


> Nice one.
> Next week you'll have me.


 
 I don't think so; I'm not really improving that fast - I think it was just a really good solve. Your time is going to take me a long time to match, I think.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 26, 2012)

Maskow said:


> *MBLD:* 37/41, ~1:50 [memo ~1h]
> I didn't use any timer, only clock  (the timer is exerting pressure and I wanted to do it calmly)


Crazy! IMO unofficial results over an hour are still very impressive, especially when so many cubes are involved.


----------



## DrKorbin (Apr 26, 2012)

Maskow said:


> *MBLD:* 37/41, ~1:50 [memo ~1h]
> I didn't use any timer, only clock  (the timer is exerting pressure and I wanted to do it calmly)


 
Before I read "~1:50", my heart had skipped a beat.
Amazing anyway.


----------



## Maskow (Apr 27, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> Hey, that should be a new entry on qqwref's site - it's the only attempt recorded for 41 cubes. You should get 18 more cubes and go for the bottom of the list!



I will try even 100 or more but I don't have enough cubes 



DrKorbin said:


> Before I read "~1:50", my heart had skipped a beat.
> Amazing anyway.



: D
Don't worry. A long time will pass before I will be able to do it at one hour.


----------



## drewsopchak (Apr 27, 2012)

Maskow said:


> I will try even 100 or more but I don't have enough cubes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
NAH! At a couple attemps/day, you'll have it in a couple of months (I hope)


----------



## drewsopchak (Apr 27, 2012)

2:08.03 BLD PB. U2 L F R2 L F U R2 F' B2 L' U B' R U R' F R B2 F L' F2 L B L2 could have been faster.


----------



## Ickathu (Apr 27, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> NAH! At a couple attemps/day, you'll have it in a couple of months (I hope)


 
I'm surprised he's doing 1 attempt a day. I wouldn't be able to clear my journey routes and stuff that quickly without getting cubes mixed up and stuff (actually, I'm lucky to get 2 or 3 cube MBld without getting images, cubes, etc mixed up)


----------



## drewsopchak (Apr 27, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> I'm surprised he's doing 1 attempt a day. I wouldn't be able to clear my journey routes and stuff that quickly without getting cubes mixed up and stuff (actually, I'm lucky to get 2 or 3 cube MBld without getting images, cubes, etc mixed up)


 Never thought of that... But, that just makes it more impressive.


----------



## Micael (Apr 27, 2012)

Maskow said:


> *MBLD:* 37/41, ~1:50 [memo ~1h]
> I didn't use any timer, only clock  (the timer is exerting pressure and I wanted to do it calmly)


 
WoW!!! Good stuff man! :tu


----------



## rubiksarlen (Apr 28, 2012)

Got a 47.66 3BLD handscramble solve today. 

About 1 corner solved only. 12 edges targets .


----------



## rubiksarlen (Apr 29, 2012)

YAY! Yet another sub 50 today - 46.22 (3BLD  )

Handscramble. Got a bunch of other sub-1 solves too, which is considered good for me. Still, it'll probably be awhile till I break my PB....


----------



## x-colo-x (Apr 29, 2012)

5:45 & 4:32.90 official 4bld


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 29, 2012)

x-colo-x said:


> 5:45 & 4:32.90 official 4bld



Nice!
5th in world ranking


----------



## Noahaha (Apr 30, 2012)

1:43 PB followed by my first two official successes, 2:11 and 1:57, followed by a lolwtfeasy 1:26 with 6 corner targets, 6 edge targets and 4 easy flipped edges.


----------



## porkynator (May 1, 2012)

WTF memo:
32.48[*7.01*] R' D2 R' U2 R2 F2 D2 U2 R' D2 R' F R B D' F U' R2 F L2 
(11 edges + 5 corners + 1 flip) / 7.01 = 2.425 pieces / seconds


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 1, 2012)

9/10 MBLD in 53:27.06. Accomplishment for me since I haven't done MBLD in almost a month. And the fact that it was only off by one cube. It was the first cube off by 2 twisted corners and 3 edges.


----------



## jla (May 1, 2012)

porkynator said:


> WTF memo:
> 32.48[*7.01*] R' D2 R' U2 R2 F2 D2 U2 R' D2 R' F R B D' F U' R2 F L2
> (11 edges + 5 corners + 1 flip) / 7.01 = 2.425 pieces / seconds


 
Is sub-7 possible?


----------



## porkynator (May 1, 2012)

jla said:


> Is sub-7 possible?


 
Of course it is (If 7.01 is possible, why not 6.99), maybe someone has already done it (Aron? Zane?)


----------



## Divineskulls (May 1, 2012)

New 3BLD pb 3:23.44[1:31.46]


----------



## aronpm (May 1, 2012)

porkynator said:


> Of course it is (If 7.01 is possible, why not 6.99), maybe someone has already done it (Aron? Zane?)


 
yep

nice solve


----------



## Noahaha (May 3, 2012)

I came up with commutators for every cycle involving UBL (my buffer) and RFD. Some of them are not optimal, but I can use them in solves with ease =]. UBR is next.


----------



## JensRenders (May 3, 2012)

Woohooo, I'm probably not the first one, but I managed to solve the 3x3 blindfolded!! 

My time was 17 min 2,22 sec (11 min memo, 6 min execution)

It was my fourth attempt after learning the 3OP method and I'm so happyyyyyyyy!!!!


----------



## Ickenicke (May 3, 2012)

JensRenders said:


> Woohooo, I managed to solve the 3x3 blindfolded!!



Congrats!


----------



## AbstractAlg (May 3, 2012)

JensRenders said:


> Woohooo, I'm probably not the first one, but I managed to solve the 3x3 blindfolded!!


 
Sincere congratulations! 
Good luck in further attempts!


----------



## Noahaha (May 3, 2012)

1:22 lol


----------



## drewsopchak (May 4, 2012)

JensRenders said:


> Woohooo, I'm probably not the first one, but I managed to solve the 3x3 blindfolded!!
> 
> My time was 17 min 2,22 sec (11 min memo, 6 min execution)
> 
> It was my fourth attempt after learning the 3OP method and I'm so happyyyyyyyy!!!!


 Congratulations!


----------



## Noahaha (May 4, 2012)

1:23. Not nearly as lucky as my 1:22. I've randomly dropped 15 seconds since Yale. Averaging 1:45 now.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 5, 2012)

*8x8x8 BLD: 1:17:38.25 [40:10]*

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

At last. I was starting to think I'd never get it. Fourteenth try. Which is absolutely ridiculous - I know I should be more accurate than that. Anyway, I finally got it.

Video may take a while since I recorded it with a new camera and I've never tried hooking it up to the computer before. But I'll try to post it sometime this weekend.


----------



## Cubenovice (May 5, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS!

Very inspiring!
Now, where"s my blindfold?


----------



## Brest (May 5, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> *8x8x8 BLD: 1:17:38.25 [40:10]*
> 
> Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Awesome to hear Mike, congratulations. :tu


----------



## Ickenicke (May 5, 2012)

Congrats Mike!


----------



## Zane_C (May 5, 2012)

Massive congratulations, Go Mike!


----------



## Ickenicke (May 5, 2012)

A funny thing is that it was Mike's post #6500


----------



## Julian (May 5, 2012)

Great job, Mike


----------



## Mikel (May 5, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> *8x8x8 BLD: 1:17:38.25 [40:10]*
> 
> Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
You are amazing. That's alll I can say!


----------



## rubiksarlen (May 5, 2012)

Nice job, Mike! Finally got it! 

Waiting for Brest to reconstruct it as soon as the vid is up 

On the other hand, I got a sub-50 3BLD on cam today which will be up soon 

EDIT:


----------



## Jakube (May 5, 2012)

Nice Mike. It took a while, but now you finally beat it. Congratulation.


----------



## DrKorbin (May 5, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> *8x8x8 BLD: 1:17:38.25 [40:10]*


Excellent! Congratulations!


----------



## Robert-Y (May 5, 2012)

Congrats Mike, I can't believe you tried 14 times 

I'm guessing you've spent roughly 20 hours in total of 8BLD attempts?


----------



## megaminxwin (May 5, 2012)

GO MIKE!

14 attempts and you finally got it. On video too! YES

Next: 8 8x8x8 multiblind attempts, all with 8 cubes, and all being successful except for the 8th one, which has the 8th cube off by 8 centre pieces. Shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## aaronb (May 5, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> *8x8x8 BLD: 1:17:38.25 [40:10]*
> 
> Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Wow, congratulations! That is absolutely incredible! I was actually checking your recently made posts to see if you had done it yet. 

So are going to give it any more attempts?


----------



## AbstractAlg (May 5, 2012)

Congratulations, Mike! 
Amazing!!


----------



## conn9 (May 5, 2012)

Gratz Mike. At least your weekly posts in the Blindfold Failures thread have come to an end. Time to do a 2x2-8x8 BLD relay?


----------



## ben1996123 (May 5, 2012)

WOO MIKE


----------



## RNewms27 (May 5, 2012)

Is this solve coming soon to theaters near me?


----------



## drewsopchak (May 5, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> *8x8x8 BLD: 1:17:38.25 [40:10]*
> 
> Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


WOW. I knew this post would come! I like MIKE! I'm surprised it took 14 attempts as the 8x8 has only (bad use of the word) 36% more pieces than a 7x7.  Perhaps it was difficult counting layers.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 5, 2012)

Thanks, everyone!



Robert-Y said:


> I'm guessing you've spent roughly 20 hours in total of 8BLD attempts?


Some statistics for the 14 attempts:
Total time / memo time / solve time: 18:33:41.58 / 9:45:38 / 8:48:04
Mean of total times / memo times / solve times: 1:19:32.97 / 41:50 / 37:43
Average number of pieces unsolved: 27.07



aaronb said:


> So are going to give it any more attempts?


Not for a while at least. But if someone else beats my time (Jakube?), I'll probably start back up again. 



conn9 said:


> Time to do a 2x2-8x8 BLD relay?


I promise I will not try this until I successfully do a 2x2x2-7x7x7 relay. It's painful even thinking about it.

I'm more likely to try a ShengShou 9x9x9, if they ever come out with one (assuming it's as good as the 8x8x8).



RNewms27 said:


> Is this solve coming soon to theaters near me?


I have the video uploaded to my computer; I'm trying to learn to use VirtualDub so I can edit it a bit. Currently I'm planning on a very-much-sped-up version that will hopefully run about 10 minutes which I will post normally on YouTube, a full version of the whole hour and twenty minutes that I will not make visible on my channel (since I know random viewers would be merciless towards such a boring video), and possibly an extra montage of some of my failures. The last one may be a while longer.



drewsopchak said:


> I'm surprised it took 14 attempts as the 8x8 has only (bad use of the word) 36% more pieces than a 7x7.  Perhaps it was difficult counting layers.


I was also surprised by this, and quite a bit disappointed. 4 or 5 of the 13 failures were due to miscounting layers, so I guess that might account for a lot of it. I think part of it might be the sheer exhaustion of doing it; I think I made several minor errors simply because I was too tired.


----------



## Ickathu (May 5, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> *8x8x8 BLD: 1:17:38.25 [40:10]*
> 
> Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
Yayayayayayayayay!!!! Congrats!!!!

3BLD for me last night (at like 11 o'clock, so nobody was awake, TV was off, etc [i.e., it was completely silent])
3:14.xy
3:05.xy
DNF(2:51.4x[3 corner cycle])

It was awesome. Not PBs, but I usually get 4 min or so (and DNF).


----------



## Mikel (May 5, 2012)

Today I broke my 3x3 BLD personal best. It was the first solve of the weekly competition. (2012-18)
3:46.65
It was my first sub-4. I am practicing for the Kansas Cube Off. I hope I can get a success.


----------



## Cubenovice (May 5, 2012)

*First 4 BLD!! 33:43.99*

1st scramble of blindfold race, lol at 12 solved centers 
But it included buffer so added a cycle.

Been practicing with partial solves and written targets earlier today to improve execution, didn't expect result so soon!

For my own reference:
DoBber in HeG in de OK krijgt FIfi een UV kuur in NaMen U
edges
dr NO gaat naar de C&A, en koopt er IPa en een RoeDe
ik smeer WaX op een ViBo en steek m in een GeiT in HaMelen
zijn Uier (J) is eigenlijk een QuaSar en die smeer ik in met EFfie en spoel m daarna af met LeFfe
corners
in het WasHok van JeNny zit een RaT en die onsnapt via de DeuR



edit: 4x4x4 blindfold succes


----------



## Ickenicke (May 6, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> *First 4 BLD!! 33:43.99*


 
Congrats!


----------



## AbstractAlg (May 6, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> *First 4 BLD!! 33:43.99*


 
Nicely done! I want to attempt 4bld, but I don't have a cube, neither the money to buy it. :'|


----------



## rubiksarlen (May 6, 2012)

46.23 3BLD on cam! Should I upload? Cos it was just yesterday I got a 48 and it isn't that big a leap


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (May 6, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> 46.23 3BLD on cam! Should I upload? Cos it was just yesterday I got a 48 and it isn't that big a leap


 
My young master. Doubt me when I say a sub-40 single is rapidly approaching, do not. Hence, turn on the cam at all times, you should. Allow your first sub-40 PB to go unfilmed, you shall not.

@question: don't have to upload first


----------



## drewsopchak (May 6, 2012)

DYGH.Tjen said:


> My young master. Doubt me when I say a sub-40 single is rapidly approaching, do not. Hence, turn on the cam at all times, you should. Allow your first sub-40 PB to go unfilmed, you shall not.
> 
> @question: don't have to upload first


 My thoughts exactly.


----------



## tseitsei (May 6, 2012)

First sub-1:30 ever!!
1:27,70 
Been trying to get this for so long...
Hand scramble, but 6 corner targets, 9 edge targets and 2 edges to flip (+parity obviously...)


----------



## Maskow (May 7, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> *8x8x8 BLD: 1:17:38.25 [40:10]*
> 
> Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yeaa :tu
14 attempts isn't bad. I did more and I still don't have 27/27 MBLD


----------



## Jaycee (May 7, 2012)

Of course Mike gets his success the day I leave on a trip for the weekend. xD

Congratulations Mike!! I hope to see more successes in this thread 

Congrats to you too, Cubenovice! My first 4BLD many months ago was around the same time.


----------



## Noahaha (May 7, 2012)

4BLD success! 32:58.170[20:34.130] It was my first attempt of the whole cube, but I've been practicing centers and edges a lot separately. Captain's Cove, here I come!


----------



## Cubenovice (May 7, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> 4BLD success! 32:58.170[20:34.130]



Congratulations! 
Good luck with your official attempt!


----------



## SBRIDLY (May 8, 2012)

Avg5 PB 34.90: 30.79 37.60 34.43 32.67 48.98

Avg12 PB 42.77: 30.79 37.60 34.43 32.67 48.98 41.91 44.43 38.83 52.92 45.28 50.68 56.42


----------



## Noahaha (May 9, 2012)

1:09.478


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 9, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> 1:09.478


 
3BLD? O.O when did you get so fast?


----------



## Noahaha (May 9, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> 3BLD? O.O when did you get so fast?


 
Ever since Yale. My memo has dropped to like 45 and my execution is much faster now that I'm switching to BH for corners.

See you at Dixon =].


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 9, 2012)

Are you coming? Dixon could wind up being quite the BLD shootout - not at all what I expected. I'd better go practice!

Nice job, by the way!


----------



## Noahaha (May 9, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> Are you coming? Dixon could wind up being quite the BLD shootout - not at all what I expected. I'd better go practice!
> 
> Nice job, by the way!


 
I live in CT, but by a stroke of fortune I happen to be going to a Summer program in Iowa that starts the next day. So I'll just drop by on the way from Chicago to Iowa. 

I've been doing nothing by BLD recently, so this should be quite fun. 

Can't wait to meet you btw.


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 9, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> Are you coming? Dixon could wind up being quite the BLD shootout - not at all what I expected. I'd better go practice!
> 
> Nice job, by the way!


 


Noahaha said:


> I live in CT, but by a stroke of fortune I happen to be going to a Summer program in Iowa that starts the next day. So I'll just drop by on the way from Chicago to Iowa.
> 
> I've been doing nothing by BLD recently, so this should be quite fun.
> 
> Can't wait to meet you btw.


 
Oh boy....Dixon is going to be quite the BLD battle. This is gonna be fun! Looking forward to meeting you Noahaha!


----------



## ZalEw (May 9, 2012)

Average of 5: 33.36
1. 33.26 L2 U2 B U2 B R2 B L2 R2 B2 D2 U F R B' L' R' B U2 B' F
2. 31.82 R2 D L2 D' L2 B2 U R2 D' L2 U2 B' L' R2 B2 D' F U' B2 R D'
3. (DNF(39.15)) U B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 D2 U L2 R2 F' U R F2 R2 U' B' U L' D2
4. (27.20) B2 R2 U2 R2 D R2 D' F2 L2 U R2 B L B' F L U B' R2 B' R'
5. 35.00 D L2 B2 U' R2 D2 R2 U' F2 U2 L2 R' F2 R2 D B' D U2 R' F U' 

I like it ! And reconstruction of 27.20


Corners:

U' L' U R' U' L U R (8/8)
y' R U2 R' D R U2 R' D' y (8/16)
x' R U R' D R U' R' D' x (8/24)
x U2 L U' R2 U L' U' R2 U' x' (9/33)

Edges:

U L' U' L U M' U' L' U l U' (11/44)
y R U M' U2 M U R' y' (7/51)
x' U M2 U' L2 U M2 U' L2 x (8/59)
U2 M U' L2 U M' U' L2 U' (9/68)
U' R U M' U' R' U M (8/76)


----------



## Ollie (May 9, 2012)

First 5BLD success 

This took about 12 goes. I did 6 on film that day, hence the crap reaction. I was shattered.


----------



## kinch2002 (May 9, 2012)

Nice one! Another UK bld solver 
Get to a comp sometime?


----------



## Ollie (May 10, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> Nice one! Another UK bld solver
> Get to a comp sometime?


Thanks  I learnt from your videos!
I'd love to, but I'm working full-time at the moment and travel is a bit of an issue for me (in the Midlands :/) but anywhere near London would be fine, I'll be at uni there in September


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (May 10, 2012)

Ollie said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Niceeee success! That reaction was one of pure joy and relief.  Glad you did it  Nice time for first success too :O


----------



## ben1996123 (May 10, 2012)

3x3 sleep and school delayed BLD success - 14:31:xx.xx

Memo:
Edges: JAW GUV LP CK FMT
Corners: CLIX TJ D


----------



## Ickathu (May 10, 2012)

Used a BH corner comm, and got it right in a BLD solve. I dnf'd though, I had some edges wrong.


----------



## amostay2004 (May 10, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> 3x3 sleep and school delayed BLD success - 14:31:xx.xx
> 
> Memo:
> Edges: JAW GUV LP CK FMT
> Corners: CLIX TJ D


 
Doesn't count if you recall your memo even once during school =P


----------



## ben1996123 (May 10, 2012)

amostay2004 said:


> Doesn't count if you recall your memo even once during school =P



I didn't, I actually forgot that I was doing an attempt until I got home and solved it


----------



## Noahaha (May 10, 2012)

13:21.5 4BLD! PB by 5 minutes lol.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (May 10, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> 13:21.5 4BLD! PB by 5 minutes lol.


 
Nice job bro, I gotta get back on track with 4BLD.


----------



## Ollie (May 11, 2012)

DYGH.Tjen said:


> Niceeee success! That reaction was one of pure joy and relief.  Glad you did it  Nice time for first success too :O



Thanks


----------



## Skullush (May 11, 2012)

Average of 5: 1:53.01
1. (1:36.80) L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 U R2 D' U2 R2 F L' R' D' F' U L R2 F' U
2. (2:37.05) U' F2 U' B2 U F2 R2 F2 U' L2 U L' D L' D' L B U F2 D2 F'
3. 1:52.08 D L2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 D F2 L2 D2 R B U L2 D2 B' D R' B R2
4. 1:57.99 B2 L2 D' L2 D R2 U L2 U' F2 D2 F' U2 F2 R' B2 L' R B F D2
5. 1:48.97 R' F2 L' F R U' D L F U2 R' B2 D2 L U2 R' B2 U2 L2 U2 

Not bad at all for being late at night when I should really be studying calculus >_>


----------



## uvafan (May 11, 2012)

First blindfolded success ever! Solved the cube in about 22 minutes. I think that the memo was about 14 minutes and the execution was about 8 minutes.


----------



## Mikel (May 11, 2012)

I broke my PB for 3x3 BLD on camera a couple of days ago! I am so ecstatic that I have broken the sub-4 minute barrier. A year ago I went to the Iowa Open and witnessed Chris Olson get an official 3:44 BLD solve and it blew my mind. I never thought one day I would be able to do that!


----------



## ben1996123 (May 12, 2012)

Just saw the post above mine and decided to do a random 3bld attempt. 2:54.90 success 
Audio/word memo for edges, 10 second audio loop for corners.


----------



## emolover (May 12, 2012)

First ever sub 4!

3:24.58[2:21.43] on the third scramble to 19 weekly and my previous PB was 4:06.

Edge memo was so fast(sub 1) but was not coherent so I had to do visual corners while looping the edge memo in my head. If the edge memo had been memorable this would have been sub 3 maybe even sub 2:30.

EDIT: Also just got my first multi! 2/2 17:22.92[13:03.96]. Time to do 3/3!!!


----------



## rubiksarlen (May 12, 2012)

65 % 3BLD accuracy ^.^ did around 20 + solves or so. not exactly sure how many were successes

Fastest time- 48 

Best average - 1:17 :fp


----------



## Noahaha (May 12, 2012)

1:08.271 PB

Really consistent today. Like 70% accuracy with the average completed solve around 1:20.


----------



## tseitsei (May 13, 2012)

second sub-1:30 ever
1:28.78
6 corner targets and 10 edge targets, so easy solve though. My first sub-1:30 was harder solve but this is still very good for me 
also my accuracy has improved to about 60-70% lately.


----------



## rubiksarlen (May 13, 2012)

44.98 3BLD today, would've been a PB if I stopped the timer properly (I hate using tablets for timing). And also a bunch of other sub-1s today too


----------



## rubiksarlen (May 13, 2012)

3BLD average 1:03.47 - 

1. 1:06.88 L2 D' F2 B' L2 F U L2 F2 R' U B R' B' R F' L2 F2 L' F R2 F D2 F2 B' 
2. 55.93 D U' L2 F2 B2 U F' R2 B F' R2 U' F2 L2 F' L2 R U L U' F D B2 U' B 
3. (43.68) D2 F2 B2 U2 L2 F R U F R2 D2 R D L2 R' F' U2 L' B U' B L' U R2 L2 
4. (DNF) R2 F R2 U2 D F' R D' F' B2 R' F L2 F' U L D' F D' U2 R B' D L' U 
5. 1:07.60 B2 R2 L' F U2 R' B U2 L D F2 R2 F R2 L2 U R D2 U R L D B2 D F' 

43 is PB single


----------



## drewsopchak (May 13, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> 3BLD average 1:03.47 -
> 
> 1. 1:06.88 L2 D' F2 B' L2 F U L2 F2 R' U B R' B' R F' L2 F2 L' F R2 F D2 F2 B'
> 2. 55.93 D U' L2 F2 B2 U F' R2 B F' R2 U' F2 L2 F' L2 R U L U' F D B2 U' B
> ...


 Nice! How many solves do you do a day?


----------



## antoineccantin (May 13, 2012)

Yusss! First BLD sucess in about 3 months!
6:18.15[4:28.91] using new lettering scheme.


----------



## jorgeskm (May 13, 2012)

Awesome Rubiksarlen! 

But I... 

BLD: Average of 5: 1:00.92
14. 47.06 U2 B2 R2 D' B2 F2 D B2 U' L2 D' R' F' D R2 U' L B' F L F2
15. DNF U R2 L2 U' R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D' R2 F' U' L B' D' B' L F2 L D
16. 1:04.76 R2 D2 R2 U' F2 D L2 D' L2 U2 F D2 F' U' R U L F U' B' D'
17. 55.59 D2 B2 R2 U' R2 D B2 L2 B2 R2 U' R' L' B' U2 R' F' D U L2 B
18. 1:02.41 R2 U B2 L2 U F2 R2 D' B2 U2 L F R' F2 L' F2 L B' L2 D2 U'

3op and M2.


----------



## AbstractAlg (May 15, 2012)

2/3 mbld.
9:56 [4:16]

Second cube two twisted corners, comm for wrong stickers. in the cycle, so execution mistake.
I expected my memo to be much faster, but it's okay for first try I guess, and my execution really surprised me. 5:40 execution for 3 cubes, that's like uber slow. 0_0
Ah well.


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 17, 2012)

Using a cube I just opened today. It's way too loose and I can't turn it fast w/o locking up. I'm not sure of my exact PB, but this is within the same second of it. Both are 1:40s. However, this one had parity. Sickkkkk.

1:40.92

M2/Old Pochmann. Had to memo 9 edges, plus one edge was flipped. Memo'd 7 corners. Then parity.


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 17, 2012)

That70sShowDude said:


> Using a cube I just opened today. It's way too loose and I can't turn it fast w/o locking up. I'm not sure of my exact PB, but this is within the same second of it. Both are 1:40s. However, this one had parity. Sickkkkk.
> 
> 1:40.92
> 
> M2/Old Pochmann. Had to memo 9 edges, plus one edge was flipped. Memo'd 7 corners. Then parity.


 
For some reason I always picture you being really slow at BLD. What's your memo times?


----------



## rubiksarlen (May 17, 2012)

jorgeskm said:


> Awesome Rubiksarlen!
> 
> But I...
> 
> ...


 
heh...still better then me. And what's more insane is that you use 3OP corners and I use BH


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 17, 2012)

Yay, new PB of 8:39.40 for 3BLD 

Beat my old personal best by... 11 minutes? xD

Next competition I want to do multiBLD without 3BLD xD


----------



## APdRF (May 17, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> heh...still better then me. And what's more insane is that you use 3OP corners and I use BH


 
He does BH, but not in this average.


----------



## Noahaha (May 18, 2012)

1:07.274 yay! 6 corner targets and 12 edge targets, so not actually that lucky.

EDIT: 1:04.9518!!! Sub 1 here I come!


----------



## Maskow (May 18, 2012)

*MBLD UWR:* 26/27, 51:36.21 [~29:30]
Method: TuRBo edges/BH corners
Scrambles: Blindfold race.

Memo: ~65.56s per cube
Solve: ~49.11s per cube

There is no video for technical reasons but I was very disappointed when I saw one DNF. This is worse feeling than seeing 5 DNFs... ^^


----------



## Noahaha (May 18, 2012)

Maskow said:


> *MBLD UWR:* 26/27, 51:36.21 [~29:30]
> Method: TuRBo edges/BH corners
> Scrambles: Blindfold race.
> 
> ...


 
That is so fast!


----------



## AbstractAlg (May 18, 2012)

Maskow said:


> *MBLD UWR:* 26/27, 51:36.21 [~29:30]
> This is worse feeling than seeing 5 DNFs... ^^


 
Amazing!! If Marcell's single bld master, than you must be the mbld master.


----------



## Mollerz (May 18, 2012)

Maskow said:


> *MBLD UWR:* 26/27, 51:36.21 [~29:30]
> Method: TuRBo edges/BH corners
> Scrambles: Blindfold race.
> 
> ...


 
That is wicked fast.


----------



## PianoCube (May 18, 2012)

I have just learned to solve a 2x2x2 bld 
It takes a few minutes, and is messed up about 3 of 4 times, but I'm still proud of it.


----------



## Zane_C (May 19, 2012)

Maskow said:


> *MBLD UWR:* 26/27, 51:36.21 [~29:30]


Impressive, with so much time to spare! :tu



PianoCube said:


> I have just learned to solve a 2x2x2 bld


Well done, now for 3x3 BLD.


----------



## megaminxwin (May 19, 2012)

Wow.

3:21.41[1:41.83]

Scramble: U' D R L U' L2 F B R U2 R2 F2 U D2 R2 D' L2 F2 D2 B2

3OP for corners, M2 for edges.

I'm getting better _fast._


----------



## Ollie (May 19, 2012)

5BLD PB on video, beat the first one by about 2:30 mins.
17:43.21 [8:02]

Nice eeeeaaaaaasy scramble with something like 7 +-centres and 3 x-centres solved. Sub-15 should be feasible now I've got a good memory system and got some slick commutators for midges and wings, just need a decent cube.


----------



## Skullush (May 19, 2012)

1:19.83!!!!
After many DNFs with 1:2x.yz

D F' U' L2 U' L F2 R2 B R' D2 R B2 U2 D2 R U2 F2 B2 L' 

Old PB was 1:31.14


----------



## porkynator (May 19, 2012)

26.25[9.34] U2 L2 U' B2 D' L2 U' B2 R2 D2 L2 F' L D R' B' U2 L' F2 L2 R'

y U' x' R U2 R' U' R U' R' L' U2 L U L' U L x U y' (16/16)
L2 U R' U' L2 U R U' (8/24)
R' y L D' L' U2 L D L' y' R (10/34)

x M U' R' U M' U' R U (8/42)
U' M' U' R' U M U' R U2 (9/51)
z' R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R x' y' (11/62)
L M' U' M U2 M' U' M L' (9/71)
M' L2 U L U L' U' L' U' L' U L M (13/84)

84 STM / 16.91 s = *4.967 TPS*


----------



## tseitsei (May 19, 2012)

first sub-30 memo 
whole solve turned out to be 1:38.57 which is good for me...

edit: PB ao5 1:50.50


----------



## Noahaha (May 20, 2012)

5BLD first success! 41:58.0 [21:01.1]

It was my first try, so I took things very slowly. Only 8 minutes slower than my first 4BLD success though. I used M2/BH/r2/center comms in that order. For memo I used one room for X-centers, one room for +centers and one room for wings. Then I did the rest like a normal 3BLD. Execution I took very slowly since I had to get used to the slice turns on the 5x5.

P.S. +center comms are really easy.


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (May 20, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> 5BLD first success! 41:58.0 [21:01.1]
> 
> It was my first try, so I took things very slowly. Only 8 minutes slower than my first 4BLD success though. I used M2/BH/r2/center comms in that order. For memo I used one room for X-centers, one room for +centers and one room for wings. Then I did the rest like a normal 3BLD. Execution I took very slowly since I had to get used to the slice turns on the 5x5.
> 
> P.S. +center comms are really easy.


 
O cool first try and success 

Nyan BLD- 2:47.69 success! 

I usually like Nyan Cat.


----------



## AbstractAlg (May 20, 2012)

whole bunch of sub35 execution only. M2/commutators.
I will never get sub1. :'|


----------



## tseitsei (May 20, 2012)

1:28.76 single
avg5 PB 1:47.93 

I can't break my PB single but at least I seem to be getting consistently sub-2
And also my accuracy has improved to almost 70%


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (May 20, 2012)

First success!!!! 27:59.97 - really crappy time, memo was 23:00 of it - I was pretty distracted. Still happy though  Did Old Pochmann for edges and corners.


----------



## AbstractAlg (May 20, 2012)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> First success!!!! 27:59.97 - really crappy time, memo was 23:00.


 
Practice memo? 
Congrats on first success!


----------



## Ollie (May 20, 2012)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> First success!!!! 27:59.97 - really crappy time, memo was 23:00 of it - I was pretty distracted. Still happy though  Did Old Pochmann for edges and corners.


 
Well done! What's your memory method?


----------



## jonlin (May 21, 2012)

Multi PB!
2/2 in 14:01.90

I NEED MOAR CUBES D:<


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (May 21, 2012)

Ollie said:


> Well done! What's your memory method?



I don't really know if it has an actual name, but I just assign a letter to each edge sticker, find where they need to go, and make a story/or pairs out of them. Same for corners. For example, the edge memo in this solve was DJ HF TC KQ SM AXA.


----------



## Noahaha (May 21, 2012)

50.821!!!

Finally my first sub-1 and it's a PB by 14 seconds!!! 

Mega easy scramble. 2 solved corners and 2 solved edges. Lol. I knew I was about to get under a minute, but not by this much. I guess I have a new goal to work towards then...


----------



## Ickathu (May 21, 2012)

3:04.59 success.

Been neglecting BLD recently to practice pyra and 5x5 for River Hill. Did 3 attempts tonight and only got this success.


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 21, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> 50.821!!!
> 
> Finally my first sub-1 and it's a PB by 14 seconds!!!
> 
> Mega easy scramble. 2 solved corners and 2 solved edges. Lol. I knew I was about to get under a minute, but not by this much. I guess I have a new goal to work towards then...


 
Oi, Looks like I have a lot to work for. Good job!


----------



## Noahaha (May 21, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> Oi, Looks like I have a lot to work for. Good job!


 
Don't expect anything nearly as good in comp. I basically sat down to do blindsolves until I got sub-1. Took like 30 tries where more than half were DNFs since I was pushing memo to be well sub 30.


----------



## Cubenovice (May 21, 2012)

3BLD Competition PB slashed by 3:5 minutes at NEMO Amsterdam Open * 4:22.68 * 

Still using Old Pochmann for edges and corners.
I might switch to M2 now


----------



## TMOY (May 21, 2012)

My BLD at Vesoul Open:
Multi:: 9/12 in 57 minutes. Not a PB, but my first good result with 12 cubes.
3BLD: 5 successes out of 6 attempts, and a new official PB of 53.83 in the finals.
And I won both events


----------



## Noahaha (May 21, 2012)

11:51.3 [5:06.9] 4BLD sub 10 soon. I spend more than half my execution time on centers =[.


----------



## Skullush (May 21, 2012)

Average of 5: 1:44.05
1. (1:30.99) F' L' D R L' F' R D2 R F R' D2 B2 R D2 F2 R2 F2 L U2 B2
2. (DNF(1:37.32)) L2 D R2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U2 R D U F L' U L' B R B
3. 1:31.39 B2 D' R2 D' F2 L2 D' R2 B2 F2 D' L' B' L2 F D U R B2 F2 U'
4. 1:34.39 D F2 L2 D' B2 L2 D2 B2 D2 U' R' U' B U' L' U' L' F D' R2
5. 2:06.37 D2 F2 L2 D L2 D' L2 B2 U F2 D' L' U L2 D2 F' L2 F2 D R 

Not bad, the DNF was two corners twisted.

Also, PB 4BLD yesterday, 11:27. Couldn't believe it because... Centers, corners, and wings all had parity, one of the wings popped out mid-execution and I managed to put it back in, and I was out on the porch and neighbor kids were outside playing hockey and somehow I wasn't distracted by all the noise.


----------



## ZalEw (May 22, 2012)

In 2 days, I'm done (3bld ofc)

Cubes Solved: 124/173
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 37.83
Standard Deviation: 6.06
Best Time: 27.20
Worst Time: 1:00.92

Best avg 12 : 35.28

1. 37.39 U' F' D2 U' B2 U2 L' U' B F2 L' D R U' F' D' L' R2 F U F D2 U L2 B'
2. (29.40) R F' L B' F2 R B2 F U' L' R' D U B2 F' R F2 L R F2 L2 R' D B F2
3. 41.65 L' D B' D B L D R F2 L B2 U B2 U' L2 R F2 L' U2 F R2 F2 L2 D' U
4. 30.34 R2 B F D2 U F2 R2 D2 F R F' L2 R B F' L2 R B2 F' D U' R D B F2
5. 38.06 L2 F D B D2 L R' D2 U F L' U' L2 B F' L R' D L B F' L2 F2 U B'
6. 31.15 B2 F2 U' B U' L' R' B2 F D2 U L2 U2 F2 D' F2 D2 U2 L2 F L2 U2 L F2 U'
7. 35.64 D U2 R' F2 R D2 B' L2 B' F' U2 L2 R D U' R U2 L2 R2 B' F' R D' U' L
8. 32.12 R F2 D2 L2 R' D2 U L F2 L2 R F2 U2 L' R B2 L' B F2 L U F D2 U L
9. (DNF) D2 U' B' D2 R F D' U2 L2 R D' R2 D' L' R U2 R2 B D2 R2 U' B2 L2 R D
10. 37.15 L B L F2 U' F U' B' L R D2 U2 F' R U B L D L2 R2 D2 B2 L R2 F'
11. 30.08 D L R D' U2 L' B' F2 D' U' B2 D2 B F2 L2 B2 F2 D L' R2 U2 B D2 U2 L2
12. 39.22 L' R' B2 F D B2 F2 U B F2 L' B' F' L2 D L D' U2 B' F2 R2 D' F2 L2 R'

Best avg 5: 31.40

1. 32.17 L F' D' U' L R D2 F2 R' F2 R' F2 R B' L' U' R' B' F D' L' F2 U2 B' F2
2. 30.67 U F2 D' L R U' L' R D2 B' F D' F' L R' B2 D U' R2 F2 D2 B2 F' D F
3. (DNF) B2 F' L2 D2 U B' F U B' F' U B' F' R' F D2 B F' D2 U' B2 R2 D L R2
4. (30.19) L R B' F L R' B2 L D2 U F2 D2 B2 F2 R D' B L' R2 F L D' U' F' D2
5. 31.36 D2 U' B' F2 L2 R' B' R2 B D F2 U' B2 F2 U L R B D' R2 B' F L2 F2 R


----------



## Ickathu (May 22, 2012)

ZalEw said:


> In 2 days, I'm done (3bld ofc)
> 
> Cubes Solved: 124/173
> Number of Pops: 0
> ...


 
You did 173 3BLD solves in 2 days? 

Nice times too, I see WR in your future.


----------



## ZalEw (May 22, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> You did 173 3BLD solves in 2 days?
> 
> Nice times too, I see WR in your future.


 
I have important comp this week so I practice a lot. Yeah, maybe.


----------



## porkynator (May 22, 2012)

ZalEw said:


> In 2 days, I'm done (3bld ofc)
> 
> Cubes Solved: 124/173
> Number of Pops: 0
> ...


 
Your times are great, but your accuracy is just incredible! Good luck for your competition.


----------



## danthecuber (May 22, 2012)

1. 8:20.30[5:55.83] D2 F' D2 L2 D2 U2 F U2 F2 D2 L2 R D2 B F D' U2 B' U2 L' U
First success 
with parity
edge memo: memo : xncl oqpw dhe (speffz)

corners memo: audio/taps


----------



## Noahaha (May 22, 2012)

danthecuber said:


> 1. 8:20.30[5:55.83] D2 F' D2 L2 D2 U2 F U2 F2 D2 L2 R D2 B F D' U2 B' U2 L' U
> First success
> with parity
> edge memo: memo : xncl oqpw dhe (speffz)
> ...


 
Congrats!!! That's a really good time for your first success!


----------



## danthecuber (May 22, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Congrats!!! That's a really good time for your first success!



Thanks. I've been practicing BLD on and off since around September, so I'm not that new to it.


----------



## Ollie (May 23, 2012)

danthecuber said:


> Thanks. I've been practicing BLD on and off since around September, so I'm not that new to it.



Congrats  I'm trying audio lately but it doesn't particularly work for me. Good job!


----------



## PianoCube (May 23, 2012)

Second attempt and first success on 3x3x3 bld (3BLD?) today. I'm so happy now 

Memo was about 17 minutes and execution 5 minutes. 22 minutes in total.
Memo could been faster, but it was a bit difficult to concentrate because I did it on the bus.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (May 23, 2012)

1:57.03 Mean of 3 on 3BLD. First sub 2. Times were 1:55.73, 1:59.03 and DNF(2:21.36). Captain's Cove podium here I come (hopefully).


----------



## qqwref (May 23, 2012)

You can't have a mean of 3 with a DNF.


----------



## Maskow (May 24, 2012)

*MBLD:* 26/29, 53:30 [30:20]
memorization time: ~62.76 per cube
solve time: ~47.93 per cube

I have a competition in this weekend. Wish me luck


----------



## megaminxwin (May 24, 2012)

GO GO MASKOW

Seriously that amount of cubes is ridiculous. And those times! GO GO WORLD RECORD


----------



## Marcell (May 24, 2012)

1 minute memo for 29 cubes? Absolutely amazing. How do you even memo?
Best of luck for your competition!


----------



## amostay2004 (May 24, 2012)

lol sub-2 average per cube


----------



## Ickathu (May 24, 2012)

Maskow said:


> *MBLD:* 26/29, 53:30 [30:20]
> memorization time: ~62.76 per cube
> solve time: ~47.93 per cube
> 
> I have a competition in this weekend. Wish me luck


 
No pressure... 
How many cubes are you attempting?


----------



## AbstractAlg (May 24, 2012)

Maskow said:


> *MBLD:* 26/29, 53:30 [30:20]
> memorization time: ~62.76 per cube
> solve time: ~47.93 per cube
> 
> I have a competition in this weekend. Wish me luck



Good luck! Hoping for the new WR.


----------



## AbstractAlg (May 24, 2012)

*My first sub1!! *

56.63 and *56.28 [20.71]* in a row!!

I was waiting for sub1 and than the thunder hit the same place twice!! 
Actually, three times, 4 solves later I got one more sub1 - 56.66.

Me be happy!!


----------



## rubiksarlen (May 24, 2012)

Nice, but how do you save the memo time's? That's cool


----------



## AbstractAlg (May 24, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> Nice, but how do you save the memo time's? That's cool


 
qqTimer added "bld mode is on|off"

see timer options, and you'll find it, and on the right of the options you can customize colors.  

I found this option today, never seen it before also.


----------



## Ickenicke (May 24, 2012)

Marcell said:


> 1 minute memo for 29 cubes?



~ 0.5 cube/ sec

@ Maskow

Good luck!


----------



## Noahaha (May 24, 2012)

NO MORE Y-PERMS! =D

(except parity sometimes)


----------



## AbstractAlg (May 24, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> NO MORE Y-PERMS! =D
> 
> (except parity sometimes)


 
BH or some freestyle commutators?


----------



## Noahaha (May 24, 2012)

AbstractAlg said:


> BH or some freestyle commutators?


 
Somewhere in the middle. Not a lot (less than half) are optimal. A lot of them involve setup moves to commutators involving RFD or FDR. A lot involve (R U R' U')3. But at least it's not OP!


----------



## AbstractAlg (May 24, 2012)

Do not do (RUR'U')x3.
Do R2 U R2 U' R2, please it's whole lot easier to track the pieces and it's faster, and it's shorter.


----------



## Noahaha (May 24, 2012)

AbstractAlg said:


> Do not do (RUR'U')x3.
> Do R2 U R2 U' R2, please it's whole lot easier to track the pieces and it's faster, and it's shorter.


 
That's really nice. Thanks.


----------



## AbstractAlg (May 24, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> That's really nice. Thanks.


 
You're welcome.

Just got 1:13.94[26.51] B' L2 D' L2 F U2 D L' U' L2 B U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U2.
Nothing special about it, I just like the scramble for some reason.


----------



## Jakube (May 24, 2012)

4:20.66 for memorizing 52 cards


----------



## Maskow (May 24, 2012)

Jakube said:


> 4:20.66 for memorizing 52 cards


 
Uch, I tried it ~5 times and my best was 4:33  (52/52)
Memoriad Simulator? And how many times did you try it?


----------



## Jakube (May 24, 2012)

Maskow said:


> Uch, I tried it ~5 times and my best was 4:33  (52/52)
> Memoriad Simulator? And how many times did you try it?


 
I did it physically. I took 2 deck of cards. One I shuffled and memorized, then sorted the second one (around 8:11). I guess it took about 11 attempts. 

Oh, and good luck for your comp.


----------



## Noahaha (May 24, 2012)

1:03.09. My second best ever, and my best where I only used comms for corners. There were four cycles too!


----------



## tseitsei (May 24, 2012)

1:24.10(28.54) PB (PB memo also)
freestyle corners/advanced M2 for edges


----------



## Julian (May 24, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> (R U R' U')3


 


AbstractAlg said:


> R2 U R2 U' R2


How would you use these for 3-cycles?


----------



## Cubenovice (May 24, 2012)

For Per Special-esque cycles


----------



## Noahaha (May 25, 2012)

54.91 my second sub-1. Very lucky scramble. It would have been better if I wasn't so nervous lol.


----------



## Skullush (May 25, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> 54.91 my second sub-1. Very lucky scramble. It would have been better if I wasn't so nervous lol.


 
Go go official sub-1 tomorrow?


----------



## Noahaha (May 25, 2012)

Skullush said:


> Go go official sub-1 tomorrow?


 
My goal is sub 1:10, but who knows?


----------



## AbstractAlg (May 25, 2012)

Julian said:


> How would you use these for 3-cycles?


 
(R' F R F')x3 U2 (R' F R F')x3 U2

could be also done with

(R2 D R2 D' R2) U2 (R2 D R2 D' R2) U2

which is a lot shorter and easier.


----------



## Jaycee (May 25, 2012)

I started making my own list of commutators for BLD corners today, and out of the 18 I have, I only had to look up 4! My favorite that I found on my own is ULB -> RDF -> BLD : z' U2 R' D R U' R' D' R U' z'  This is really fun!


----------



## AbstractAlg (May 25, 2012)

ULB -> RDF -> BLD

R' D' R U2 R' D R
R' D2 R U2 R' D2 R

combines into R' D' R U2 R' D' R U2 R' D2 R.


----------



## qqwref (May 25, 2012)

Why not x' L U' R2 U L' U' R2 U x?


----------



## Jaycee (May 26, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Why not x' L U' R2 U L' U' R2 U x?


 
I'm much faster at RUD algs than RUL 

Accomplishment : I *THINK* I have my first 18 commutators memorized along with the letter pair that goes with them. We'll find out in the morning when I attempt to go over them again. These are my algs : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AsARlE0gXsZfdHp2TnZxYUxlRW5TYkVKcTBLQURadkE#gid=0


----------



## Mollerz (May 26, 2012)

There seems to be a lot of you interested in BLD right now, and you are getting good. You have no idea how much this makes me want to get back into BLD, but alas, exams.


----------



## Cubenovice (May 26, 2012)

*New 4 BLD PB: 28:16.xx*
Very happy with this one as I had to:
- redo most of my center memo after making a mistake and it took a while to stick it
- my very last letter pair (indicating a twisted corner) did not match what I remembered visually: decided on visual: successu!!


----------



## porkynator (May 26, 2012)

Session mean: 33.85
1. 31.16[7.64] F2 U' D2 R' U D' B' R2 L' F B2 D2 L2 D2 B' U2 L2 F R2 B2
2. DNF R D' F L B2 U F L' B' R B' R2 D2 B' R2 D2 F R2 L2 D2
3. 35.35[9.06] U2 F' D2 B' L2 B U2 B2 D2 F' D2 L' U2 F U' F2 R' D' B' D2 R2
4. 32.89[9.12] U F' R D R2 D2 F' R' D R2 F2 U R2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 R2
5. 31.72[7.60] B2 D' B2 U2 L2 D2 U' F2 L2 U B2 L R' U' B' D2 U L D' L2
6. 42.06[9.20] R2 B2 R2 D' F2 D' R2 D' L2 U' R' U' B' F' L' R2 B' U2
7. 31.83[9.29] L2 F' L2 B' L2 F' D2 L2 R2 B L R2 U2 B2 U' L2 D' L2 F L' D'
8. DNF F2 R D2 R2 D2 B2 D2 L F2 D2 R B L2 D R2 B' F2 R F U' B2
9. 34.21[11.31] B2 U2 B D2 B' D2 U2 R2 B2 F' R2 D B' F R2 D' L B' F2 L2
10. DNF B2 D2 B2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 L2 R D' F' U2 R' U' B2 L' D F'
11. 31.58[8.83] B2 U2 R' B R B R' D' L' F' D2 R' D2 R' F2 L' U2 L U2 R2 U2

First 5 solves are 33.32 avg5
memo mean: 9.01


----------



## Egide (May 26, 2012)

Great session porkynator, how many solves do you do daily or weekly ?


----------



## AbstractAlg (May 26, 2012)

53.18 [19.xx] M2/commutators PB

F2 B' R' D F U' R2 D2 B' L' F2 B D2 B L2 B2 R2 L2 F' U2 R2

Very nice scramble, almost missed that two twisted edges.


----------



## drewsopchak (May 26, 2012)

AbstractAlg said:


> *My first sub1!! *
> 
> 56.63 and *56.28 [20.71]* in a row!!
> 
> ...


 Finally! Congratulations!


----------



## AbstractAlg (May 26, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> Finally! Congratulations!


 
Thanks!!


----------



## porkynator (May 26, 2012)

Tissycuber said:


> Great session porkynator, how many solves do you do daily or weekly ?


 
Recently very few, today 11. I will have more time to practise this summer, I hope.


----------



## ZalEw (May 26, 2012)

Today I got official 31.58 at 3x3 bld, tomorrow final


----------



## Noahaha (May 26, 2012)

ZalEw said:


> Today I got official 31.58 at 3x3 bld, tomorrow final


 
Congrats and good luck!!!

EDIT: Didn't have time for 100 solves, just 50. They were bad.

times:


Spoiler



1:33.445, 1:21.580, DNF(1:52.481), 1:31.658, DNF(1:00.006), DNF(1:31.344), DNF(1:59.010), DNF(1:28.148), 1:52.718, 1:43.130, 1:56.711, 1:28.628, 1:28.181, 1:16.152, 1:42.140, 1:22.120, 1:41.199, 1:20.445, DNF(1:12.515), DNF(1:44.894), 1:33.956, DNF(1:01.800), 1:23.888, 1:17.182, DNF(1:48.178), 1:15.179, DNF(1:14.821), 1:34.492, 1:08.958, 1:18.063, 1:15.066, DNF(1:23.925), 1:29.979, DNF(1:26.057), DNF(1:04.311), DNF(1:11.387), 1:11.749, DNF(1:34.641), 1:12.255, DNF(1:28.778), DNF(1:05.479), DNF(36.254), 1:20.527, 1:22.248, 1:09.250, DNF(1:32.649), 1:27.302, DNF(59.086), DNF(1:14.548), 1:23.373


stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 29/50
best time: 1:08.958
worst time: 1:56.711

current avg5: DNF (σ = 61.73)
best avg5: 1:21.036 (σ = 7.89)

current avg12: DNF (σ = 60.59)
best avg12: DNF (σ = 60.59)

session avg: DNF (σ = 69.10)
session mean: 1:26.261


----------



## danthecuber (May 27, 2012)

1. 4:45.33[3:34.61] D R2 U2 L2 D' L2 U' F2 D2 R2 U2 B' D2 R B2 L' B U2 F R B' 
First sub 5 

edge memo: ohst epbg ia
corner memo: audio/taps

execution: M2 edges/OP corners


----------



## ZalEw (May 27, 2012)

I've done 30.56 official 3x3 bld solve today, video will be able tomorrow


----------



## Cubenovice (May 27, 2012)

Congratulations!

2nd in world ranking, I'm looking forward to your future results


----------



## Noahaha (May 27, 2012)

First 20 solves of the day: 17/20 OMGWTFACCURACY

1:31.939, 1:34.211, DNF(1:45.036), 1:25.381, 1:40.505, DNF(1:22.378), 1:19.186, 1:32.695, 1:23.245, 1:21.035, 1:27.547, 1:14.114, 1:16.205, DNF(1:11.245), 1:16.197, 1:18.393, 1:47.577, 1:05.204, 1:05.513, 1:29.315

number of times: 17/20
best time: 1:05.204
worst time: 1:47.577

current avg5: 1:17.740 (σ = 11.91)
best avg5: 1:13.368 (σ = 6.89)

current avg12: 1:21.914 (σ = 11.33)
best avg12: 1:21.914 (σ = 11.33)

session avg: DNF (σ = 83.26)
session mean: 1:24.015

My first avg12 LOL


----------



## drewsopchak (May 27, 2012)

ZalEw said:


> I've done 30.56 official 3x3 bld solve today, video will be able tomorrow


 
That's awesome! Congratulations.


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 27, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> First 20 solves of the day: 17/20 OMGWTFACCURACY
> 
> 1:31.939, 1:34.211, DNF(1:45.036), 1:25.381, 1:40.505, DNF(1:22.378), 1:19.186, 1:32.695, 1:23.245, 1:21.035, 1:27.547, 1:14.114, 1:16.205, DNF(1:11.245), 1:16.197, 1:18.393, 1:47.577, 1:05.204, 1:05.513, 1:29.315
> 
> ...


 
Dang, keep up the good job


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 27, 2012)

I still remember all my e dge comms and corner comms. Might get back into cubing...


----------



## Noahaha (May 28, 2012)

Today was interesting:

Times:


Spoiler



1:31.939, 1:34.211, DNF(1:45.036), 1:25.381, 1:40.505, DNF(1:22.378), 1:19.186, 1:32.695, 1:23.245, 1:21.035, 1:27.547, 1:14.114, 1:16.205, DNF(1:11.245), 1:16.197, 1:18.393, 1:47.577, 1:05.204, 1:05.513, 1:29.315, 1:01.415, 1:34.228, DNF(1:02.022), 1:35.214, DNF(1:19.720), 1:07.173, DNF(1:30.063), 1:15.934, 1:19.894, DNF(54.795), DNF(1:28.812), 1:06.550, DNF(1:17.609), 1:19.421, 1:47.298, 1:26.486, DNF(1:22.245), 1:20.636, DNF(1:12.572), 1:20.293, DNF(53.571), 1:25.035, DNF(1:28.139), 1:19.092, 1:03.428, 1:23.919, 1:24.302, 1:22.431, 1:22.383, DNF(1:20.979)



Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 36/50
best time: 1:01.415
worst time: 1:47.577

current avg5: 1:23.551 (σ = 0.99)
best avg5: 1:13.344 (σ = 13.83)

current avg12: DNF (σ = 72.77)
best avg12: 1:20.110 (σ = 12.47)

session avg: DNF (σ = 74.14)
session mean: 1:22.317



Decent accuracy overall. Really good memorization on a lot of solves. I had a lot of sub 25 memos, but I always found a way to screw up the execution. Somehow on the fiftieth solve I screwed up this scramble: L2 F2 D2 F L2 F R2 F D2 L2 F L R B D L' F2 L2 U R U2. Well, I'm still getting used to commutators, so pretty soon when my execution is better I expect a lot of sub-1s.

I think I'll try to keep up 50 solves per day and see where it takes me.


----------



## drewsopchak (May 28, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> number of times: 36/50





Spoiler



How do you have time for 50 solves/day?


----------



## Noahaha (May 28, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> How do you have time for 50 solves/day?


 
I don't practice anything else. It's pretty easy on the weekend. I'll see how this works out on a school day. But If I do like 10 when I wake up, a few on the way to school, a few at school and a few on the way home, it shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## AbstractAlg (May 28, 2012)

Only 20 solves. 



Spoiler



1:28.09[22.17], *59.99*[22.93], 1:20.92[24.82], 1:09.48[23.48], 1:13.72[26.23], DNF(1:25.92)[29.31], DNF(1:24.49)[1:23.31], *59.74*[21.79], DNF(1:27.20)[28.30], 1:32.57[25.27], 1:13.83[29.85], DNF(1:22.71)[27.17], DNF(1:07.19)[27.46], 1:21.39[30.46], 1:20.68[29.22], DNF(1:26.17)[25.43], 1:16.64[24.43], 1:08.85[22.88], 1:19.72[23.92], 1:33.37[26.98]



number of times: 14/20
best time: 59.74
worst time: 1:33.37

current mo3: 1:20.65
best mo3: 1:10.13

current avg5: 1:23.24
best avg5: 1:14.71

best avg12: DNF

Two sub1 times, which is fantastic, but I expected better avg5 and hopefully avg12, and good thing - only one time over 1:30.
DNFs are twisted edges usually, and sometimes wrong corner cycle.
Overall - very satisfied. 

EDIT: LOL @ 59.99


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 28, 2012)

3x3x3 BLD: 58.11

Only my third sub-1 ever - I got it as part of the blindfold race.

Edit: I just saw Mats got a 55.20 on the same solve.


----------



## drewsopchak (May 28, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> 3x3x3 BLD: 58.11
> 
> Only my third sub-1 ever - I got it as part of the blindfold race.
> 
> Edit: I just saw Mats got a 55.20 on the same solve.


 
Mike, what is an average memo time for you? Have you tried to rush memo?


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 28, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> Mike, what is an average memo time for you? Have you tried to rush memo?


 
I *can't* rush memo. I just can't do it - there's a psychological barrier I can't overcome. I've tried, but not very hard because I hate the feeling. I know it's probably the way to get faster, but I just can't bring myself to do it. I have a really good feel for when my memo is secure enough, and if I don't reach that point, it just feels wrong.

My average memo time is probably a little under 40 seconds; all my good solves (sub-1:10) are sub-30 memo. Probably my fastest memo time ever is around 25 seconds.


----------



## Noahaha (May 28, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> I *can't* rush memo. I just can't do it - there's a psychological barrier I can't overcome. I've tried, but not very hard because I hate the feeling. I know it's probably the way to get faster, but I just can't bring myself to do it. I have a really good feel for when my memo is secure enough, and if I don't reach that point, it just feels wrong.
> 
> My average memo time is probably a little under 40 seconds; all my good solves (sub-1:10) are sub-30 memo. Probably my fastest memo time ever is around 25 seconds.


 
Wow. I feel bad for you. Have you tried metronome memo? I feel guilty that I've been BLDing like 6 months and I get sub 25 memos daily. Seriously try a metronome if you haven't already though.


----------



## DrKorbin (May 28, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Wow. I feel bad for you. Have you tried metronome memo? I feel guilty that I've been BLDing like 6 months and I get sub 25 memos daily. Seriously try a metronome if you haven't already though.


Sounds interesting. How do you use metronome in bld?


----------



## Noahaha (May 28, 2012)

DrKorbin said:


> Sounds interesting. How do you use metronome in bld?


 
Memo a piece every beat. Not for actual solves, just for practicing memo.


----------



## drewsopchak (May 28, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Wow. I feel bad for you.


 Mike doesn't need pity! haha 
anyway, I understand what Mike means... doing relaxed solves can be much more .... say... relaxing, then rushing.


----------



## Noahaha (May 28, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> Mike doesn't need pity! haha
> anyway, I understand what Mike means... doing relaxed solves can be much more .... say... relaxing, then rushing.


 
I've been wondering something. You post a lot in BLD threads, but do you blindsolve?


----------



## Mikel (May 28, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> 3x3x3 BLD: 58.11
> 
> Only my third sub-1 ever - I got it as part of the blindfold race.
> 
> Edit: I just saw Mats got a 55.20 on the same solve.



Congrats! I always wondered if you had ever sub-1'd before. Now I know!


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (May 28, 2012)

RyanReese09 said:


> I still remember all my e dge comms and corner comms. Might get back into cubing...


 
I started my image list the other day. We should get fast again.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 28, 2012)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> I started my image list the other day. We should get fast again.


 
I only lost like 10 seconds or so. I retained basically all my speed. Only memo suffers right now (execution was always terribad. I never spent enough time on comms to get them fluid)

Same goes true for 3x3 speed (I actually PBd during my first session yesterday).


----------



## Sebastien (May 28, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> I *can't* rush memo.


 
I actually can't believe this. Maybe it feels very uncomfortable, but I'm sure you *can*! Actually this IS the way to get faster.

If you do BLD on a level which feels secure for a long time with the same times, then it is pretty much clear that you actually can memo faster.

You should just try it at home, even if it feels uncomfortable!

A small story to encourage you: my official PB was stuck at 1:40 for a year until BW Open (I actually stopped practising BLD at home ~3 years ago). On the way to BW Open I said to myself taht I will just memo faster. the result was, that I got 2 sub1:30 solves on that competition.


----------



## drewsopchak (May 28, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> I've been wondering something. You post a lot in BLD threads, but do you blindsolve?


 
Of course.... that seems like a stupid question with all respect.


----------



## Jaycee (May 29, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> Of course


 
I assume his next question will be : How fast are you?


----------



## Noahaha (May 29, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> Of course.... that seems like a stupid question with all respect.


 
I know it's a stupid question. It's just that I never see you post times and you've never competed in BLD and you have no videos of it on your channel. You're like a ghost or something.


----------



## drewsopchak (May 29, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> I assume his next question will be : How fast are you?


 ~1:45-2:00, 3style(on the fly, mostly comms)/ TuRBo. Audio/letter pair images memo. Come to think of it, I've never really posted any results, or videos... All have to change that soon


----------



## Noahaha (May 29, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> ~1:45-2:00, 3style(on the fly, mostly comms)/ TuRBo. Audio/letter pair images memo. Come to think of it, I've never really posted any results, or videos... All have to change that soon


 
Join the club! =D


----------



## drewsopchak (May 29, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Join the club! =D


 
Are you planning on going to nationals this year?


----------



## Noahaha (May 29, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> Are you planning on going to nationals this year?


 
Unfortunately no =[


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 29, 2012)

4:34! Wow, from 19:00 to 8:00 to 4:34!


----------



## rubiksarlen (May 29, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> 3x3x3 BLD: 58.11
> 
> Only my third sub-1 ever - I got it as part of the blindfold race.
> 
> Edit: I just saw Mats got a 55.20 on the same solve.



Well if you can't speed up your memo then try improving your turning speed! It'll help you get much much faster.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 29, 2012)

Regained all my speed back .

DNF(1:26.21)[3CE], 1:30.68[34.83], 1:23.58[29.26], 1:21.47[28.86], DNF(1:23.50)[29.89 2FE (flipped wrong)]


----------



## Noahaha (May 30, 2012)

MY THIRD SUB 1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 56.726 =D

I flipped out twice as much as the other two combined. Only one solved corner and one solved edge. 

Anyone want to race me to 50 sub-1s?


----------



## rubiksarlen (May 30, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> MY THIRD SUB 1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 56.726 =D
> 
> I flipped out twice as much as the other two combined. Only one solved corner and one solved edge.
> 
> Anyone want to race me to 50 sub-1s?



Nice job! I would really want to race too, but I think I've already had more than 50 sub-1s  Or how about a race to sub-1 average? I've just gotten a 1:02 (grrr) yesterday.


----------



## Noahaha (May 30, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> Nice job! I would really want to race too, but I think I've already had more than 50 sub-1s  Or how about a race to sub-1 average? I've just gotten a 1:02 (grrr) yesterday.


 
Sub-1 Ao5 or sub-1 in BLD race? Either way, you're on.


----------



## rubiksarlen (May 30, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Sub-1 Ao5 or sub-1 in BLD race? Either way, you're on.



Ao5. I don't really do the Weekly bld race  Good luck to you!


----------



## Noahaha (May 30, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> Ao5. I don't really do the Weekly bld race  Good luck to you!


 
I'm pretty sure my best Ao5 is 1:13, So I guess I have some catching up to do.

EDIT: 

1. 1:10.259 
2. (1:07.676) 
3. 1:14.321 
4. (1:23.729) 
5. 1:08.592 
= 1:11.057

So I'm a little closer.

EDITT: SUB #4! 55.400 R2 B D2 U2 F' U2 B U2 B2 R2 U2 L B R2 D2 U B' R2 F D' B' (very easy scramble).


----------



## rubiksarlen (May 30, 2012)

Just got a 55.37 MO3! Could been a 56.76 average if I didn't fail the last solve!!

btw, times were 54.23+ mad ,50.53, and 1:01.34. Last solve was a 54.7x off by 3E!

EDIT: It was 55.37 MO3


----------



## AbstractAlg (May 30, 2012)

Noahaha, race to sub50 challenge accepted. Game on! 

Should be quite interesting because I have few exams coming in next 4 days, but as of Sunday I'll be able to show my full potential.
I have seven sub1s so far: 53.18, 54.83, 56.18, 56.63, 56.66, 59.74, 59.99, so yeah, should be fun.


----------



## Noahaha (May 30, 2012)

AbstractAlg said:


> Noahaha, race to sub50 challenge accepted. Game on!
> 
> Should be quite interesting because I have few exams coming in next 4 days, but as of Sunday I'll be able to show my full potential.
> I have seven sub1s so far: 53.18, 54.83, 56.18, 56.63, 56.66, 59.74, 59.99, so yeah, should be fun.


 
You mean race to sup-50 right?


----------



## AbstractAlg (May 30, 2012)

oh, fifty sub1's.
lets race to first sub50 (4x.xx time) and all three of us to sub1 avg5? 

that should be fun.


----------



## Noahaha (May 30, 2012)

AbstractAlg said:


> oh, fifty sub1's.
> lets race to first sub50 (4x.xx time) and all three of us to sub1 avg5?
> 
> that should be fun.


 
Ok!


----------



## rubiksarlen (May 30, 2012)

AbstractAlg said:


> oh, fifty sub1's.
> lets race to first sub50 (4x.xx time) and all three of us to sub1 avg5?
> 
> that should be fun.



I've already gotten a few sub-50s already. Yet to get an average  I was so close today, but I had a sub-55 MO3 at least


----------



## Ickathu (May 30, 2012)

3BLD, only used commutators for corners! Yay! I'm nowhere near being able to do that all the time, or close to speed-optimal. The cycles were pretty lucky. Also, used Speffz lettering + Audio loop. Much better than what I had been doing (Each piece gets a consonant, For orientation: F/B=o, L/R=i, U/D=a and audio looping that)


----------



## SBRIDLY (May 30, 2012)

Average of 12 PB: 42.20
1. 42.06 B' L D' F U F B2 R F R F' U2 F' R2 U2 R2 B D2 R2 F2 U2
2. (31.99) L2 F2 D' B2 D' F2 R2 B2 F2 U' R' F' U2 F D' L D' B U' L
3. 47.22 R F D2 B' R' L' D F' U R2 F U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B' L2 F'
4. 46.40 R' F' B2 R F' D' B R' B2 U' F2 L2 B2 R2 D R2 D2 R2 B2
5. 36.28 D2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U B2 U L2 F2 R F R2 U2 B' F D' R U R
6. 38.80 D2 F B' R B2 U' R D B' R L2 U2 L' B2 R F2 B2 L2 F2 D2
7. 36.66 B F U2 R2 U2 L2 B' U2 F2 D2 U B2 F' R B2 D L2 D2 R
8. (DNF(56.27)) F' R2 B' R2 B D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 R' U B D2 R' B' D' L2 U2 B'
9. 37.01 U2 F R' B D' L2 F' R L D L2 B2 L2 F2 U B2 U' F2 U' F2
10. 56.06 L2 F2 R F2 D2 F2 L B2 D2 U2 B2 F' U' B2 L R2 B L' U2 L U'
11. 42.65 B2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 U L2 D2 R2 F2 R' U2 F' U' B2 D2 L U' F L2
12. 38.83 L' D R B' R D2 F2 B U' L U2 R2 D2 L2 D2 B2 R2 B' U2 L2


----------



## tseitsei (May 30, 2012)

PB avg5: 1:33.01 ending with 
PB single: 1:14.09 

I'm improving... My first comp also coming in 2½ weeks
Hoping to get at least sub-2, but really wont be satisfied if I don't get something like 1:40-1:50


----------



## AbstractAlg (May 30, 2012)

Good luck, tseitsei. 
Let the blindfolded God be with ya! xD


----------



## tseitsei (May 31, 2012)

Thanks!
Also got another sub 1:20 solve today 1:19.29


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 1, 2012)

Sub-1 #5: 56.489 =D.

My worst sub-1 yet somehow. I did it at school, which was cool. My friend scrambled it. Really easy corners and sort of easy edges.


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jun 1, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Sub-1 #5: 56.489 =D.
> 
> My worst sub-1 yet somehow. I did it at school, which was cool. My friend scrambled it. Really easy corners and sort of easy edges.


 
School achievements are the best. 
Nice one, keep on going.


----------



## drewsopchak (Jun 1, 2012)

Got a success in front of my baseball team at school....


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 1, 2012)

holy ****.

I just decided to do a random 3x3 BLD solve and record it. 1:59.48 success  40 second memo WAT. First sub 1 memo ever  My regular non DNF average for BLD is ~4 minutes, still using old pochmann.

super super easy scramble.

edges: CJ TUVANG PI //audio memo
corners: P JINK switch the 2 corners on the bottom that I haven't solved yet //audio memo, visual for the 2 corners on D

I had a mistake as well where I shot to X instead of W so I had to undo it.

F2 L U2 F2 D2 R U2 B2 R' B2 F' R' D L B2 R' D' B D2 F2


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 1, 2012)

58.292 U' B2 U B2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 D' U2 B' L D' U2 B2 R B' U B U' #6

It has become clear to me that I am getting many sub-1s, so perhaps I should stop posting them here. 

This one is an accomplishment because it is my first sub-1 that I can say was basically non-lucky. There was one solved edge, but also a twisted corner. 10 edge targets and 6 corner targets. Great memo.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jun 2, 2012)

Was intending to post this yesterday, but didn't really get around to it .

Anyway, had an amazing 3BLD session last night. Did around 20 solves or so, and only about 4 DNFs, so pretty good accuracy 

Fastest solve was 49. Slowest was 1:15, and what was awesome about the 1:15 was that it had a POP, and I fixed it back and got it right  Couldn't believe it! Also, I had a few other low sup-1s, and one of them which I forgot memo and guessed right! Never been so lucky before.  

And the best part of the session was all of my sub-1 sovles were also sub-55!  (about 8 or so). So I guess its safe to say I average sub-55 now


----------



## porkynator (Jun 2, 2012)

Finally, sub40 avg12!

Average of 12: 39.67
1. 39.16[9.30] B2 R2 D L2 B2 U F2 D R2 D F2 L' D2 R' U' L B U' R2 F2 L2
2. (DNF(39.56)[9.80]) F' L' F' L' B' D' F L B R' D R2 F2 U' R2 L2 D R2 D
3. (27.56[26.46]) B' U2 B U2 F' D2 F R2 D2 B' F' R B D' F2 U F2 R F2 D' U2
4. 31.85[8.75] U2 L F D2 F' U2 L D R' U F' D2 B U2 B2 U2 D2 F U2 R2 F'
5. 34.17[10.63] F' B' R U D2 L2 U F D' F' U2 R2 B D2 F U2 B D2 F U2
6. 44.36[11.35] F D2 B R2 B' D2 U2 B U2 B L D' U2 F2 R U' F2 L B'
7. 35.31[7.70] L2 U2 F' L2 F2 U2 L2 F D2 F R U' L B2 L U2 R2 B R2 F
8. 36.31[12.37] L2 D R2 B2 U' L2 D R2 U L2 B R2 F' U' R D L' U2 B' F' D2
9. 46.59[15.58] U2 R B2 L B2 R2 B2 R' D2 F2 R B L2 D' R' U' L2 F L F' L'
10. 49.33[14.95] D2 R2 D2 R B2 D2 R2 F2 R' U2 B2 F' U' B' L2 D R' B F R' B
11. 39.14[11.50] R2 U F2 U R2 B2 R2 B2 U L2 B2 F' L' R D' U2 R2 U' F2
12. 40.44[10.86] D B2 U2 F2 B' D2 F R D' F2 U2 D2 B2 U2 R' F2 L2 D2 L F2

Solves #9 and #10 weren't safe, just bad solves (try scramble #10)
The 27 is actually a 26.46, I didn't stop the timer after the memo. Maybe the memo was sub7, it felt so easy (lucky scramble).

26.46 B' U2 B U2 F' D2 F R2 D2 B' F' R B D' F2 U F2 R F2 D' U2

R U2 L' D' L U2 L' D L R' (10/10)
x' U' R' U L2 U' R U L2 (8/18)

U2 R U' M2 U R' U' M2 U' x (9/27)
U' M U' R2 U M' U' R2 U2 (9/36)
x U M U R' U' M' U R U2 x' (9/45)
R U' M2 U R' U' M2 U (8/53)
x' z U R U' M2 U R' U' M2 (8/61)
x M2 U' R U M2 U' R' U (8/69)

About 3.5 TPS


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jun 2, 2012)

*58.10 *R2 U R2 D B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D' R2 F D2 B' L2 D U' L F2 D U' (scramble in solving orientation)
Super-easy scramble, stupid me I didn't memo it just a tiny bit faster.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jun 2, 2012)

AbstractAlg said:


> *58.10 *R2 U R2 D B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D' R2 F D2 B' L2 D U' L F2 D U' (scramble in solving orientation)
> Super-easy scramble, stupid me I didn't memo it just a tiny bit faster.



Got 43.15 on this scramble  

Won't count it as a PB tho (43.68 is current PB)


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jun 2, 2012)

pokynator said:


> 3. (27.56[26.46]) B' U2 B U2 F' D2 F R2 D2 B' F' R B D' F2 U F2 R F2 D' U2



Got *42.46*!! Holy dafuq!! 

edges: HBO SDKCA NJ
corners: OP BU (visually)

Amazing edge memo and super easy corner execution.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jun 2, 2012)

Yay got some sub-50 solves today! ^.^ I think I'm getting back to my usual speed (sorta stopped getting sub-50s ever since I got my 43 PB, and memo slowed down too  )

And I think my execution has gotten faster  But unfortunately my memo slowed down (read above) , so sorta balances things up. Hope to get sub-50 consistently by the end of June or maybe July


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 2, 2012)

PB Ao5:
(1:00.692), 1:08.803, 1:04.610, (1:19.712), 1:09.187 = 1:07.533


----------



## Ollie (Jun 2, 2012)

5BLD - 14:04.03 [6:46] PB by 3:40  Camera angle is terrible, sorry.

[video=dailymotion;xr9zup]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xr9zup_5x5x5-blindfolded-14-04-03_sport[/video]

D R B Dw2 U D2 L2 U2 L' Bw2 R Rw2 F' D' Dw Uw F D U' Rw' Lw' U2 Lw2 Fw2 L Bw' D2 L Bw L2 Uw' Bw2 B2 U Lw' Dw2 Lw D2 Rw R' D' B' Fw2 R U2 Fw2 Uw2 Lw' L2 U2 Lw Fw2 D Bw R' Rw2 Lw' B Lw' Uw2

Beautiful scramble: 8 x-centres and 7 +-centres solved and lots of chances to try new/on the spot commutators. Success rate is about 50%, so this sort of time was in the works for a while. Not bad considering I've only been doing big cubes BLD for 3 months or so. Sub-12 could be a possibility soon.

Cube= SS
Centres= comms Wings= comms + r2 Midges = M2 + comms Corners: 3OP and comms


----------



## Julian (Jun 3, 2012)

36.03 Square-1 TeamBLD with Brady Metherall (vcuber13)


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 3, 2012)

Ollie said:


> 5BLD - 14:04.03 [6:46] PB by 3:40  Camera angle is terrible, sorry.
> 
> [video=dailymotion;xr9zup]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xr9zup_5x5x5-blindfolded-14-04-03_sport[/video]
> 
> ...


 
WOW!!! Your rate of improvement is insane. I have like 0.5 TPS during 5BLD lol.


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 3, 2012)

First Multi in forever. 14:50.810[9:21.583 3/4]. I'm not too displeased. I think I'll attempt 8 or 9 tomorrow.


----------



## Jaycee (Jun 3, 2012)

I'll be trying a 3 cube multi at about 2 AM (~2:45 from now) just for laughs. xD


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jun 3, 2012)

‎42.72 3BLD PB. 

F D' L' B' U L R2 F' R D L U' D B2 R D U R D L' U' D' R D2 F



EDIT: Another PB! Like wut. Just after like 10 minutes.

41.25 D' F D' U R D L B' U F2 L U2 B' R' L' U' D2 L' D2 R D2 U2 B' R2 U'


----------



## Ollie (Jun 3, 2012)

> WOW!!! Your rate of improvement is insane. I have like 0.5 TPS during 5BLD lol.



Thanks  Though it's probably because I don't practice sighted solving at all (it doesn't interest me) and I've figured by only practicing 5BLD I will automatically get faster for all memo and for 4BLD.

I love watching your 3BLD progression, the sub-1 on video was pretty impressive!


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 3, 2012)

9/10 multi!!!?!?!?! 47:25.098[31:34.140]

I'm honestly really surprised. Apparently dropping a minute on 3BLD really helps with multi.


----------



## jorgeskm (Jun 3, 2012)

*Best average of 5: 1:03.09.*
3. 1:14.96 D' L2 U R2 D' L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 L2 B' D2 F' U R' D2 R2 L D' F2 U'
4. 55.21 L2 D2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D B2 U F D R' U2 B U' B' D B2 L2
5. DNF L2 U L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 D B2 F2 U2 L D F U F D' F2 D' R' F'
6. 59.10 D' L2 F2 U2 L2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 D2 B' R L2 F2 L2 B D' U' R D U'
7. 53.17 D' F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D' F2 L2 D U' L D2 B D R' B L2 F L' D'

With Bh and M2. And new method of memo (Al letters). Memo in 25-30.


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jun 3, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> 9/10 multi!!!?!?!?! 47:25.098[31:34.140]
> 
> I'm honestly really surprised. Apparently dropping a minute on 3BLD really helps with multi.


 
That's really nice. 



rubiksarlen said:


> EDIT: Another PB! Like wut. Just after like 10 minutes.
> 
> 41.25 D' F D' U R D L B' U F2 L U2 B' R' L' U' D2 L' D2 R D2 U2 B' R2 U'



DNF(54.74) with amazing 13sec PB memo!! 
Uber easy edge memo and corner memo, except I missed one not-oriented corner.


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 3, 2012)

AbstractAlg said:


> DNF(54.74) with amazing 13sec PB memo!!
> Uber easy edge memo and corner memo, except I missed one not-oriented corner.


 
1:07 =( How you guys so good?


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jun 3, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> 1:07 =( How you guys so good?


 
If my edge memo was good i try to use visual for corners, ends up with longer memo but fast corners, and then super edges rush. xD
But I very often miss twisted edges, and if corners are hard to visually remember than whole solve is screwed and goes way over 1:25 and I just DNF them at that point.


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 3, 2012)

AbstractAlg said:


> If my edge memo was good i try to use visual for corners, ends up with longer memo but fast corners, and then super edges rush. xD
> But I very often miss twisted edges, and if corners are hard to visually remember than whole solve is screwed and goes way over 1:25 and I just DNF them at that point.


 
I'm the opposite. My corners take ages (like 7-10) and then I rush through the edges (10-13).


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jun 3, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> I'm the opposite. My corners take ages (like 7-10) and then I rush through the edges (10-13).


 
My memo is usually 50:50, corners sometimes even are longer.
Execution is 20-25 edges, and corners the rest, from 10-30. xD


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jun 3, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> I'm the opposite. My corners take ages (like 7-10) and then I rush through the edges (10-13).



Heh, of course, you do edges first. Most people do corners first, so they can rush though corner memo. 

And btw, I think the memo on the 41 was also around 14-15. PB memo is 13 I think. But I'm pretty sure DNFs don't count  @AbstractAlg.


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jun 3, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> @AbstractAlg.


 
True story.


----------



## porkynator (Jun 3, 2012)

2/2 1:40.89[33.75] - PB
1) F' B' D F' U' R2 U R D' L2 D2 B L2 U2 F R2 L2 U2 F2 
2) D' B L B' U D' L' U' F' R' F2 U2 B2 L' B2 R' D2 B2 L2 F2 
Kinda easy scrambles


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 3, 2012)

3:59.31, 2:19.66, 3:33.63 = 3:17.53 mean of 3. idk how I just managed to do 5 3x3 BLD attempts in a row.


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 4, 2012)

1:04.631, (1:28.733), 1:00.356, 1:02.104, (58.359) = 1:02.364 

Don't ask me to make this happen again.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 4, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> 1:04.631, (1:28.733), 1:00.356, 1:02.104, (58.359) = 1:02.364
> 
> Don't ask me to make this happen again.



make sub 55 average happen within 3 days.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 4, 2012)

I have no idea how I got this. Wtf. My all time PB before this was 1:40.

1:17.29 w/ parity!
R U2 R' L2 B U F' L B L2 D2 B2 R2 L2 U' B2 R2 D R2 B2

Had to memo 5 corners.
Had to rotate 2 corners individually.
Had to memo 9 edges.
Then also parity.

m2/op


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jun 5, 2012)

Wow. Just realized my times (not just with bld but also normal speedsolving), have a big diff between by Zhanchi and my Guhong (faster). Guess its gotta do with the lube 

anyway, I got lots of sub-50s today with my awesome Guhong. Accuracy was pretty good for me, I 'd say around 70 % . Was also super close to getting a sub-1 /55 avg, but sadly missed it   I'm pretty sure with some more practise I can *probably* average sub-50 by the end of June/July (?) maybe  

Also, I think my accuracy is higher with my Guhong compared to my Zhanchi for some weird reason. My lube is on the way from Lightake so we'll see if my times improve when I've lubed my Zhanchi.


----------



## SBRIDLY (Jun 5, 2012)

Multi 2/2 1:51.80[48.xx]
1. L' U2 L D' L' U' D' L2 U' B2 L U' B' U2 D2 B' F R' U B2 D' B' F2 U2 R2
2. F L2 D2 L2 D2 L' U' B2 F' D2 L F B2 D' L R' B2 D' R F' R' B' R B U'


----------



## x-colo-x (Jun 5, 2012)

First sub 30 
http://youtu.be/4D-EecChTk4


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jun 5, 2012)

nice reaction.
I suppose you waited quite a lot for the first ever sub30? 

Amazing solve though.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 5, 2012)

x-colo-x said:


> First sub 30
> http://youtu.be/4D-EecChTk4



Nice scramble! I got a 49.94! My first sub-50 on a non-ridiculous scramble!

Anyway, congratulations - you are truly awesome at BLD!


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 5, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> I got a 49.94! My first sub-50 on a non-ridiculous scramble!



Are you improving?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 5, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Are you improving?



Apparently! I just got a 1:00.76 on the weekly competition, too. But I don't think I've quite kept up with you - I still can't manage to get in quite as much practice as you do. Still, it should be interesting in two weeks.


----------



## jorgeskm (Jun 6, 2012)

First average of 5 sub1. 

*Average of 5: 59.02*
4. 1:01.60 F2 D L2 F2 D R2 D B2 U2 B2 U2 R U2 F2 U L2 B F D' R' F2 D'
5. 58.46 U F2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 U2 F R' U2 R' B' D L' B R B' D2
6. DNF R2 B2 R2 D' F2 U2 R2 D' B2 D2 R' B' U' F2 L' B2 L D' L D2
7. 57.00 D F2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 U F2 U F' L' D R2 F D R D R2 D' U2
8. 52.55 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 D' L2 B2 D2 F2 D F' D U2 B' D' U' F U2 R D'
BH/M2.


----------



## Ollie (Jun 6, 2012)

MultiBLD 2/2 4:07[1:50]

1) L' F2 L' B2 L' B2 F2 D2 L2 R' U2 F R2 B' U' R2 D' B' U' R' F2 
2) F2 L2 R2 U L2 D B2 R2 U2 R2 F' L B' D U2 F L F U'

First solves of the day, PB by about 1 min. I took a huge pause on the one with parity (can't remember which) so should've been sub-4.

I should practice this more.


----------



## leonparfitt (Jun 7, 2012)

My first Multi-blind success 2/2 in 16.84.10 memo was around 12.10.xx
cubes: guhong V2 and lingyun V2

1) F2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 D' R2 D' U2 L2 R' D2 B' L R2 U' L2 B' L F' 
2) U2 B2 F2 D L2 D' L2 U B2 R2 U L' F' D' B' L' D' R2 U L' D'


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 8, 2012)

jorgeskm said:


> First average of 5 sub1.
> 
> *Average of 5: 59.02*
> 4. 1:01.60 F2 D L2 F2 D R2 D B2 U2 B2 U2 R U2 F2 U L2 B F D' R' F2 D'
> ...



How long does memo take you?

EDIT: yay!


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jun 8, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> How long does memo take you?
> 
> EDIT: yay!
> <video>



The light is terrible. Fake light always make shadows and give me a headache when rotating the cube to bring the sticker to the light. 
Also, great job.


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 8, 2012)

AbstractAlg said:


> The light is terrible. Fake light always make shadows and give me a headache when rotating the cube to bring the sticker to the light.
> Also, great job.



The room is very dim, so it's hard for me to memo at night without the lamp. :/


----------



## jorgeskm (Jun 8, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> How long does memo take you?
> 
> EDIT: yay!


In 30+-.
Good video!


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 8, 2012)

jorgeskm said:


> In 30+-



Wow!!! Your execution is very good. Just work on memo and you'll be great.


----------



## jorgeskm (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks, I started to memorize the cube with letters (all) three week ago.
I used letters for edges and visual for corners. I memorize the corners on 20 seconds +- and 10 second +- for the edges, I have improve the corners.


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jun 8, 2012)

1:02.37, 1:01.85, 53.29

mo3: 59.17

From Weekly competition 2012-23.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 9, 2012)

D2 R' F L' B' U D2 B' D' U' F B' U' B2 F2 U L U2 B' L2 D' B R' D2 U*

1:03.33


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jun 9, 2012)

Accomplishment: started learning BH corners and comms for UB edge buffer.
Yeah, it's gonna take a while.


----------



## SBRIDLY (Jun 9, 2012)

First avg12 sub 40 

Average of 12: 39.64
1. 33.71 D' L F L B' F R2 L B2 D' L2 F L U' L' R D2 R2 D L D' B R' F B'
2. 32.61 B2 D' U R F' R2 B F U2 B' F2 U B D B2 U B2 D' L' F D B U L2 R
3. (30.44) D2 U' R B R' D' F2 D L D2 B2 R2 B2 D L' B R2 L' B U' R' F2 D' R' B2
4. 44.79 R B D U R2 B' L' U2 D R2 U' R' U' R2 D R F' L2 U' L' D R B2 U2 D
5. (DNF) F D F' L D L' D' B2 F2 R' F L B' U R' L2 U F' R' B2 D' L F2 L2 D'
6. 37.61 R2 D L2 U' R D' B2 D R L' U R2 B D2 R2 L2 B' L2 U' F2 U' D2 R' U' R2
7. 41.74 D2 L2 U' B' L2 U L' D L' R2 U L' R D' R D' U B L2 B U R2 F' R B
8. 38.03 U' F' R' U' L' U2 D2 L B' R2 L2 D2 U B2 U B' U2 L' B D B2 U' F' L R'
9. 46.37 R D U F2 B' L' F L R U2 B2 D' F' B' L' F' L U B' U' R F L' F2 B
10. 36.01 L2 R2 U F2 L F R' F' R2 B U R B' L2 F2 U B2 F U2 R2 F' D2 F D2 F'
11. 40.70 D' F R D2 U2 F' D' R D2 L' B2 U2 D F U R F' U2 D' B' L R2 F' D2 F2
12. 44.79 L F L2 R' U2 F U F2 D2 R B2 R B R' L2 D L' B2 L B R2 U2 F R' D


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 9, 2012)

SBRIDLY said:


> First avg12 sub 40
> 
> Average of 12: 39.64
> 1. 33.71 D' L F L B' F R2 L B2 D' L2 F L U' L' R D2 R2 D L D' B R' F B'
> ...



Great job! Nice consistency.

EDIT: Finally a decent session!

1:12.917, 1:08.068, DNF(1:03.611), 1:00.973, 1:01.377, 1:03.538, DNF(1:03.763), 1:21.397, 59.952, DNF(1:05.009), 1:04.446, DNF(1:12.640), DNF(1:12.543), 1:09.387, DNF(1:27.552), 54.719, 1:09.124, 1:00.744, DNF(1:18.675), 1:02.579

number of times: 13/20
best time: 54.719
worst time: 1:21.397
best mo3: 1:01.529 (σ = 7.23)
best avg5: 1:04.149 (σ = 4.41)
session mean: 1:05.325

Lots of near misses for sub-1s, but still would have been sub-1 for the BLD race. I'm very happy.

EDITT: Here's the rest of the session.

1:12.917, 1:08.068, DNF(1:03.611), 1:00.973, 1:01.377, 1:03.538, DNF(1:03.763), 1:21.397, 59.952, DNF(1:05.009), 1:04.446, DNF(1:12.640), DNF(1:12.543), 1:09.387, DNF(1:27.552), 54.719, 1:09.124, 1:00.744, DNF(1:18.675), 1:02.579, DNF(1:07.983), 1:19.986, 1:05.233, 1:08.530, DNF(1:22.356), 1:32.636, DNF(1:27.756), DNF(1:10.425), 1:27.365, 1:15.642, 1:15.557, 1:04.570, 1:11.050, 1:08.193, 55.435, 57.932, DNF(1:26.906), 1:14.341, DNF(1:25.627), 1:11.547, 1:08.996, 1:10.455, 1:01.589, 1:32.441, 1:17.063, 1:21.450, 1:22.573, DNF(1:32.974), DNF(1:13.808), 1:24.390

number of times: 35/50
best time: 54.719
worst time: 1:32.636
best mo3: 1:00.520 (σ = 6.76)
best avg5: 1:03.565 (σ = 5.20)
session mean: 1:10.748

Sub-1s: 4/50
Sub-1:05s: 12/50

I think I got a lot worse somewhere around when I stopped for 4 hours.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 10, 2012)

Best solve ever for a scramble I didn't know in advance was good for 3x3x3 BLD: 52.65.

Scramble: L2 F U2 F L2 D2 F2 R2 D2 B' F2 L' U R B' D' U' L' D' B

I'm getting a lot of sub-1:15's now, but sub-1 is still rare.


----------



## Divineskulls (Jun 10, 2012)

I feel like a noob compared to everyone else, but first sub-3! 2:55.25[1:27.42]
It was very lucky, though, no parity, two edges solved, two flipped, and one corner solved.


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jun 10, 2012)

change signature.


----------



## danthecuber (Jun 10, 2012)

First sub 4 

1. 3:45.92(2:48.32) F2 L2 D' B2 R2 U B2 D' U2 R2 U' R F' R B F U B2 F'
lolscramble



Spoiler



edge/corner execution: M2/OP

edge memo: hcbn xvaf m (speffz)
corner memo: audio/taps


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 10, 2012)

danthecuber said:


> First sub 4
> 
> 1. 3:45.92(2:48.32) F2 L2 D' B2 R2 U B2 D' U2 R2 U' R F' R B F U B2 F'
> lolscramble
> ...



fast execution and slow memo.


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jun 10, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> fast execution and slow memo.



faster than some of mine badder executions, yet memo against solve time is not good. 0_0


----------



## Riley (Jun 11, 2012)

First multi attempt in a long time, and a success. 2/2 in 13:18.66. I'm going to really try and make it a goal to do a multi everyday until Nats, since I did sign up for it.


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 11, 2012)

1:05.470, DNF(1:12.305), 1:21.957, 1:05.548, 59.098, DNF(1:04.707), DNF(1:11.897), 1:03.355, 1:09.736, 1:00.498, DNF(1:09.517), 55.882, 1:04.352, DNF(1:02.414), 1:06.926, 1:07.505, 1:08.180, 1:05.999, 1:11.803, 1:22.698

That felt good. Not many great solves, but really nice and consistent. There was one really near miss at my PB Ao5 as well.

number of times: 15/20
best time: 55.882
worst time: 1:22.698
best mo3: 1:04.530 (σ = 4.73)
best avg5: 1:04.530 (σ = 4.73)
session mean: 1:07.267


----------



## Jaycee (Jun 11, 2012)

Noah, I love your sig. So much.


----------



## SBRIDLY (Jun 11, 2012)

Average of 5 PB: 34.66 
1. 33.27 F2 D2 L' F' D' B' R D2 R2 F2 U2 L R' D B' U' L F L2 B U2 F2 L U2 R'
2. 38.02 L2 B L2 F' B' U' F D L R' D2 F' R F' D' R' U' L F R' U' D2 B2 F' L
3. 32.70 R' L2 F' R' L2 D' L2 B D U2 B' U' L2 U' B' R2 F2 B U2 F2 R2 U B2 F' D
4. (50.67) U2 D' F' B' L' U B2 L' F B R D' B' F2 L U B L' F2 L2 F R2 F U B2
5. (31.87) B L R2 D R2 L2 U' D R' U2 L2 B2 F2 D' F L B R2 D' L' U' R2 B R' F'


----------



## TMOY (Jun 11, 2012)

Got a 11/12 in 51:43 at Italian Open, new PB for me and new French NR


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jun 11, 2012)

TMOY said:


> Got a 11/12 in 51:43 at Italian Open, new PB for me and new French NR



That is nice. 
Congratz!

Hand-scrambled 52.25 [18.9x].
One corner solved, but corner memo was very fluent and easy, although cycles weren't.


----------



## Evan Liu (Jun 11, 2012)

First sub2 (also sub1:50) 
1:47.70
F D2 R2 F' U2 F R2 B L2 D2 U B' F2 D' L R B2 U L F'
Execution: M2/OP
Memo: Letter Pair words (no images)


Spoiler: Scramble info



3 twisted corners and 2 flipped edges


I had been trying to get sub2 for the past three days, with many close sub2 DNFs and barely sup2 successes (best was 2:00.95). Finally got it 
Also, I don't time memo, but splits are usually around 50-50.


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 11, 2012)

Finally chose DF as my buffer. Adding comms to M2. Starting today with DF->FU->XY



Spoiler



500 posts W00t


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jun 11, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Finally chose DF as my buffer.



What was your before before? M2 has DF as a standard buffer, right?


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 11, 2012)

AbstractAlg said:


> What was your before before? M2 has DF as a standard buffer, right?



Yeah but I couldn't decide whether to stick with DF or switch to UF when going to 3-cycles.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 11, 2012)

DF is what I use for BH edges. It means I can use a lot of M2 or M2-like algs for BH.


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 11, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> DF is what I use for BH edges. It means I can use a lot of M2 or M2-like algs for BH.



That's why I'm sticking with DF.


----------



## drewsopchak (Jun 11, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> DF is what I use for BH edges. It means I can use a lot of M2 or M2-like algs for BH.



Mike, you can use m2 like algs with any buffer.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 11, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> Mike, you can use m2 like algs with any buffer.



Of course you can. But since DF is probably the most common buffer used for M2 (and is the buffer I used for M2), I thought it would be useful to point out that someone who learned that way can switch easily from DF buffer for M2 to DF buffer for BH - that way you are already using a lot of the same algorithms (some pure, some with shortcuts) - there's less to relearn. (Looking back on it, I realize I didn't say that at all. But it's what I had in mind.)


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 11, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> Of course you can. But since DF is probably the most common buffer used for M2 (and is the buffer I used for M2), I thought it would be useful to point out that someone who learned that way can switch easily from DF buffer for M2 to DF buffer for BH - that way you are already using a lot of the same algorithms (some pure, some with shortcuts) - there's less to relearn. (Looking back on it, I realize I didn't say that at all. But it's what I had in mind.)



I completely agree.

I was able to learn all the DF->FU cycles in about an hour, and they are all extremely easy. I can sub 2 all of them and sub 1.5 some of them, which is surprising to me since there are very few corner cycles I can even do sub 2.5. Edges are fun.


----------



## Escher (Jun 11, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> I realize I didn't say that at all. But it's what I had in mind.)



What you said was fine, the meaning was totally clear to me at least.



drewsopchak said:


> Mike, you can use m2 like algs with any buffer.



Your attitude on ss is really annoying. Don't be that condescending to anyone (like you have been plenty of times after and before your ban), let alone someone like Mike, please.


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 11, 2012)

WTFWTFWTFWTFWTF. Will I ever stop improving? Haha.

1:02.666, DNF(1:26.293), 1:19.408, 1:13.894, 1:23.853, 1:13.271, 1:08.537, 1:02.168, 58.560, 1:02.475, 1:05.269, 1:20.350, 1:02.141, DNF(1:08.046), DNF(1:12.595), 1:04.672, 52.783, 1:05.489, 1:06.275, 1:16.900

number of times: 17/20 Ties PB!
best time: 52.783
worst time: 1:23.853
best mo3: 1:00.981 (σ = 7.11) PB!
best avg5: 1:03.295 (σ = 1.72) This one keeps eluding me... 
best avg12: 1:11.137 (σ = 8.20) PB! (how did this happen?)
session mean: 1:08.159


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 11, 2012)

Nice job, Noah. I've tried, but I just can't keep up.


----------



## drewsopchak (Jun 11, 2012)

Escher said:


> What you said was fine, the meaning was totally clear to me at least.
> 
> 
> 
> Your attitude on ss is really annoying. Don't be that condescending to anyone (like you have been plenty of times after and before your ban), let alone someone like Mike, please.


How was I being condescending? I use m2 comms witha UF buffer.... Mike made the point that he chose his buffer because he could perform m2 like commms from it.


----------



## SBRIDLY (Jun 12, 2012)

Multi BLD 6/6 16:54.94 ( PB )

1. B2 L U2 B F2 L2 R2 D2 U' F2 U2 D L2 F' R U B L' B D' B2 U' L' R' U2
2. F2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D R2 B2 U2 B F U2 B2 U' R B2 R' D2 B' D U' L' R2 U' B2
3. F D' R2 U' L F' R' D' R2 U2 F' D U F2 B2 L2 D' U' B2 F2 D' R' F D R2
4. B2 U' F' D' B F2 U' D L2 R D2 U2 R2 F' B' L2 U B2 R' F' L2 D2 F' D B'
5. R2 U2 F L' D B F2 U' L F' L' U F2 D' B U B L2 R' F B D' L2 B' R'
6. L2 U L2 D F2 L B' R L2 U2 F2 D2 L' R D B' D' F' D B F' U2 R2 F' B


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 12, 2012)

More of a memo accomplishment, but I tried memoing a deck of cards this morning and _almost_ got it all right.
The deck that I memo'd wasn't actually a full deck - realized that when arranging the second  it was only missing 4 cards though. I made 3 other mistakes though, but they were simple ones, like remembering Diamond Club (golf club made of diamonds) instead of Club of Diamonds, so my order was swapped on 2 things, and then the third mistake was just that I had one set of images (a car with a sash around it) in the wrong location in the journey. I had it a couple images after where it should have been.
Pretty good first try though, I'd say. 

Moonwalking with Einstein = Great book


----------



## calebcole203 (Jun 12, 2012)

When I forgot my corner memo, I used process of elimination to figure out my targets after a couple minutes and got a success!


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 12, 2012)

calebcole203 said:


> When I forgot my corner memo, I used process of elimination to figure out my targets after a couple minutes and got a success!



I was a witness of this.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 12, 2012)

calebcole203 said:


> When I forgot my corner memo, I used process of elimination to figure out my targets after a couple minutes and got a success!



Good job! I do this regularly. It's a very useful way to dramatically increase your accuracy. Unfortunately, it also means your average successful solve time gets substantially worse. 

My accomplishment related to this: lately I've been getting quite a few solves where I've spent 15 to 20 seconds doing this, and I've still wound up with sub-1:30 3x3x3 BLD solves. That's amazing to me! (I guess it helps that these are usually sub-20 memorization times. )


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 12, 2012)

Avg5 and avg12 are PBs. Also great accuracy:

stats: (hide)
number of times: 21/26
best time: 1:18.91
worst time: 2:13.36

current avg5: 1:33.42 (σ = 1.39)
best avg5: 1:33.42 (σ = 1.39)

current avg12: DNF (σ = 92.45)
best avg12: 1:44.61 (σ = 7.99)

Avg5:


Spoiler



Average of 5: 1:33.42
1. (DNF(2:31.57)[49.83]) L2 D U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 D R2 D2 U L' F L2 B L F2 L' D' U B 
2. (1:29.72[28.88]) U2 F' D2 F U2 L2 U2 B F2 R2 B' L' D B' D2 B2 L' D L2 D2 F' 
3. 1:31.90[38.33] R2 D' L2 U L2 R2 B2 R2 U R B' R2 U' B2 D2 F2 D2 R2 F 
4. 1:33.73[25.34] F2 D' F2 D2 L2 U R2 U L2 D2 F' L D B U2 L2 R D U2 F' 
5. 1:34.62[30.34] B2 U2 L2 F2 D L2 F2 R2 B2 D B2 L F U2 L' F' D R2 U2 L2 R'



All times:


Spoiler



1:44.82[30.05], 1:48.76[42.86], 2:13.36[52.68], 1:36.87[32.15], 1:49.85[36.95], 1:18.91[24.66], 1:44.52[28.11], 1:39.27[30.01], 2:00.97[39.28], 1:36.37[31.65], 1:49.29[29.74], 1:35.41[31.71], DNF(1:41.03)[32.45], 1:24.26[31.80], DNF(2:13.03)[41.54], 1:57.68[32.74], DNF(1:35.58)[30.02], 1:38.63[37.28], 1:59.68[31.84], DNF(1:52.66)[35.95], (DNF(2:31.57)[49.83]), (1:29.72[28.88]), 1:31.90[38.33], 1:33.73[25.34], 1:34.62[30.34], 1:53.28[39.46]


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 12, 2012)

Part of my warm up for the BLD race:

Mean of 3: 56.602
1. 57.429 F2 U2 R2 F' D2 B L2 F2 D2 L2 U L2 D B2 U2 L' D' R2 F' D' 
2. 51.507 U2 F' L2 D2 B' U2 B2 L2 F' D2 F' U' R D2 U2 R U2 F R' F' L' 
3. 1:00.869 F2 R D2 B2 L' B2 D2 L2 B2 L' F D U2 L U' B' D R' F D U2 

=D

Should have broken my PB Ao5 too, but I choked and forgot about twisted corners.

EDIT: BLD race not updated yet =(. Hopefully I'm still having good solves when it is.


----------



## Ollie (Jun 12, 2012)

Perhaps my proudest solve ever, for a few reasons.

22:02.91 [9:12] F U Lw F' L' R' Dw' Bw Uw' R F2 L' Bw Fw2 Dw' Lw F2 Bw Rw Lw L Dw2 L' Lw F' L' Bw' Uw L' Fw' Bw2 Rw2 D Lw' Bw Rw2 Lw2 Bw2 U F U' F Dw2 L' Rw2 Fw2 B2 D' Fw L2 Fw' R2 D2 L' Fw2 B2 L' Rw U2 D2

1. Used nothing but commutators for the wings. First time I've ever managed this!
2. Messed up the centre memo and forgot a letter and didn't realise until I'd solved the +-centres and started the t-centres. Instead of quitting, I had to spend (about 3/4minutes??) recalling which x-centres had already been solved, whereabouts within the memo I had left it out, and the consequences of missing out this letter. Eventually I worked out that I needed to solve a pick up cycle of (AH).
3. This ends my 5BLD dry spell after 3/4 successful attempts this week. 

I now feel I have made the leap from using mostly brain dead algorithms to mostly intuition when solving blindfolded now, and it feels great.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 13, 2012)

Ollie said:


> Perhaps my proudest solve ever, for a few reasons.
> I now feel I have made the leap from using mostly brain dead algorithms to mostly intuition when solving blindfolded now, and it feels great.



YES!


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 13, 2012)

47.177 from the BLD race.



Spoiler



6. R' U R' L2 D' L2 U2 D' B U B2 D2 R2 F2 B2 U' R2 U F2 L2


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 13, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> 47.177 from the BLD race.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Had several mistakes in execution but memo was ~1:15 (normally 1:15 for edges ) DNF(2:52.34)
Nice scramble though


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 13, 2012)

2:24.132 OH BLD with parity =P


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 13, 2012)

Improvement! 
1:10.69 PB

Also first ever competition coming next weekend... 
Exciting...
Pretty sure I'll just get 3 x DNF in comp though 
But now I'm happy

Oh, forgot the scramble:


Spoiler



1. 1:10.69[23.16] D2 L2 B' D2 L2 B2 U2 F' L2 U2 F2 U R F2 L2 F R' U2 B2 R 

9 edge targets in 1 cycle (2 edges solved) and 8 corner targets in 2 cycles (0 corners solved)


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 13, 2012)

tseitsei said:


> Improvement!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Nice! I got a 52.544.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 13, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Nice! I got a 52.544.



I got a 56.49.


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 14, 2012)

BAM!


----------



## Ollie (Jun 14, 2012)

[video=dailymotion;xrizdo]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xrizdo_4bld-6-52_sport[/video]

Off work sick today, so I decided to finally upload this from a while ago. I've deleted the scramble since, but it was legit.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jun 14, 2012)

Ollie said:


> [video=dailymotion;xrizdo]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xrizdo_4bld-6-52_sport[/video]
> 
> Off work sick today, so I decided to finally upload this from a while ago. I've deleted the scramble since, but it was legit.



Nice job, but why didn't u upload it to Youtube?


----------



## Ollie (Jun 14, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> Nice job, but why didn't u upload it to Youtube?



Because I'm waiting for a successful sub-6  Had a few narrow misses already


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jun 14, 2012)

Ollie said:


> Because I'm waiting for a successful sub-6  Had a few narrow misses already


,

Wowow, you improve so fast o_______O


----------



## Ollie (Jun 14, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> Wowow, you improve so fast o_______O



Ta  I think I'll struggle soon, memo needs to improve quite a bit more and I need to get over the fear of DNFing and turn a lot faster (which I can still.) Plus my 5x5x5 is a liability and it pops, so I'll need a new cube before we see a sub-10 on that.


----------



## uvafan (Jun 14, 2012)

Two success in a row today (3Bld), my second and third ever. Second was untimed, third was 9:36.93.


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 14, 2012)

57.691, 1:21.187, 48.190, 1:05.786, 49.771, 55.686

Average of 5: 57.081
1. (1:21.187) F2 R2 D2 B2 U2 R U2 R U2 R B' D' F' L U' R' B2 U' R' U2 
2. (48.190) R2 B2 L D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R F2 U R D2 U F2 U' F' U2 F R2 
3. 1:05.786 R' F2 R2 U2 L U2 B2 R B2 R2 B2 U F D' L' D L2 B R B L2 
4. 49.771 D' R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U' B2 U2 L2 B' U' R' D U' L' U2 R2 U2 B' 
5. 55.686 L2 B2 U' L2 F2 U R2 U' F2 R2 D R U' F L2 B F2 D' R' D2 B 

Mean of 3: 54.582
1. 48.190 R2 B2 L D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R F2 U R D2 U F2 U' F' U2 F R2 
2. 1:05.786 R' F2 R2 U2 L U2 B2 R B2 R2 B2 U F D' L' D L2 B R B L2 
3. 49.771 D' R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U' B2 U2 L2 B' U' R' D U' L' U2 R2 U2 B' 

?????????????????????????????? XD


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 14, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> 57.691, 1:21.187, 48.190, 1:05.786, 49.771, 55.686
> 
> Average of 5: 57.081
> 1. (1:21.187) F2 R2 D2 B2 U2 R U2 R U2 R B' D' F' L U' R' B2 U' R' U2
> ...



Totally amazing - you've gotten so good so fast. These aren't even particularly easy scrambles. I tried the same scrambles and got (1:58.59), 1:10.95, 1:36.67, 1:17.10, (1:09.94) = 1:21.57. Looks like I can't even stay close to you anymore.

Oh well, I'm happy I've been trying to keep up with you - it looks like I've shaved at least 5 seconds off my average time in the past few weeks. For me, that's very fast improvement!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 14, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> 57.691, 1:21.187, 48.190, 1:05.786, 49.771, 55.686
> 
> Average of 5: 57.081
> 1. (1:21.187) F2 R2 D2 B2 U2 R U2 R U2 R B' D' F' L U' R' B2 U' R' U2
> ...



Time to quit BLD :'(


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 14, 2012)

Erm don't expect anything like that at Dixon. Although, for some reason I was memoing in around 17-19 seconds during those solves. Apparently if I memo in 17 and have a corner and edge solved, I can get a sub-50. Really happy that I did it twice and didn't choke lol.

EDIT: 


Rubiks560 said:


> Time to quit BLD :'(



Post 8000 congrats.

Learn 3-cycles and cut your memo in half. That's what I did.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 14, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Erm don't expect anything like that at Dixon. Although, for some reason I was memoing in around 17-19 seconds during those solves. Apparently if I memo in 17 and have a corner and edge solved, I can get a sub-50. Really happy that I did it twice and didn't choke lol.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...



First, can't tell if you're mocking me about the 8000 post thing cuz I've said that a lot or what.

Second, I doubt I'll ever be able to learn 3 cycles. My mind just cannot understand no matter how hard I try.


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 14, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> First, can't tell if you're mocking me about the 8000 post thing cuz I've said that a lot or what.
> 
> Second, I doubt I'll ever be able to learn 3 cycles. My mind just cannot understand no matter how hard I try.



Not mocking you at all . I was hoping to get the 8000th post earlier today.

I'll explain commutators to you at Dixon.


----------



## ottozing (Jun 15, 2012)

first sucsess for corners.


----------



## Ollie (Jun 15, 2012)

5BLD 

14:52.34[7:00] D' Dw2 U2 L' Bw F' D Rw' Lw' R F R' F2 B' Lw' Bw U' Uw Lw2 Rw' Dw' Fw Uw2 L2 Bw2 U Dw' F2 B2 Lw2 U2 D Uw2 Bw Uw' Rw' R2 F2 R2 Rw' U' Uw' Fw' L2 R2 D2 Fw' B U' D2 L' Dw Uw L2 Lw2 Uw' Rw' Lw' U2 Uw2 

Making my images more vivid and switching to Roman Rooms for memory might also be an achievement. Maybe.


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 15, 2012)

Ollie said:


> 5BLD
> 
> 14:52.34[7:00] D' Dw2 U2 L' Bw F' D Rw' Lw' R F R' F2 B' Lw' Bw U' Uw Lw2 Rw' Dw' Fw Uw2 L2 Bw2 U Dw' F2 B2 Lw2 U2 D Uw2 Bw Uw' Rw' R2 F2 R2 Rw' U' Uw' Fw' L2 R2 D2 Fw' B U' D2 L' Dw Uw L2 Lw2 Uw' Rw' Lw' U2 Uw2
> 
> Making my images more vivid and switching to Roman Rooms for memory might also be an achievement. Maybe.



Keep improving! My PB is still 40 minutes from my first success lol. I'll get back into 5BLD later in the summer.


----------



## Riley (Jun 16, 2012)

Attempted all 20 solves in the Blindfold Race! 

8/20 accuracy: 2:04.84, DNF(3:55.94), 1:46.39, 2:50.07, 2:59.06, DNF(1:42.07), DNF(2:39.91), 2:28.26, DNF(4:26.39), DNF(3:25.39), DNF(2:01.08), DNF(2:02.06), DNF(3:06.36), DNF(2:35.16), DNF(2:09.20), 2:23.45, 2:53.26, 2:32.28, DNF(2:54.18), DNF(2:11.48)

It seems that I always have groups of 3 successes, a lot of DNF's, and then another 3 successes in a row.


----------



## Ollie (Jun 16, 2012)

*4BLD*

6:05.79[2:22] B F2 Rw' L Fw2 Uw2 D2 F' R' Uw' Rw' L2 U F2 Uw' U R' U R Fw' R' B' Fw D2 Rw2 Fw B Rw2 L D' R' U D2 F2 Fw Rw' B R2 Rw U' 

Cube - SS
Method: Centres - commutators, Wings - mostly commutators with some r2, Corners - 3OP
Memo: Roman rooms with phonetics and some visual


----------



## ZalEw (Jun 16, 2012)

11/11 multibld - 20:37.45


1) R2 U2 R2 B D2 F' D2 F U2 R2 F L' F2 D L2 R D' B R' F' L'
2) R2 U2 L2 D2 B' U2 F' L2 F2 L R2 D R B' U B' F U' L' B
3) L F' L' F2 U2 F U B' L U2 B2 U2 F2 B2 U' L2 U D2 R2 L2
4) L D2 U2 L2 F2 L U2 L' U2 L2 B L2 D' R' D R F2 R' F2
5) B' R2 B2 L2 B U2 F U2 B2 L2 B' D F2 R' F2 U' F' D' L2 U2 B2
6) B' D2 U2 R2 F' R2 B' F2 R2 U2 F2 R' B' L B' D B' F2 L' B F'
7) F2 R2 U2 F D2 U2 L2 B' L2 U2 B' U' F' R B2 D R D' U' L2 F2
8) U' R2 F2 L' F' U L D R' D L D2 F2 D2 L U2 F2 L' F2 L B2
9) B2 U B2 D B2 L2 F2 D B2 F2 U B' R2 F' U' R' F L' D' U'
10) B2 D2 B' L2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B' F' D' B' L2 B L U' B2 L2 F' U2
11) D B2 D2 L2 U' B2 U L2 F2 U2 B' R2 U' F2 U' R' D2 U' F2 L F 

I have terrible cubes, damn. Memo about 13:30 - 14:00, I guess..


----------



## qqwref (Jun 16, 2012)

Wow :O


----------



## SBRIDLY (Jun 16, 2012)

ZalEw said:


> 11/11 multibld - 20:37.45
> 
> 
> 1) R2 U2 R2 B D2 F' D2 F U2 R2 F L' F2 D L2 R D' B R' F' L'
> ...


----------



## Czery (Jun 17, 2012)

I got my first (3x3) blind solve yesterday! 

    

Yeah, I know it's not a big accomplishment. I'd say this is my fifteenth or so attempt and it was definitely sub 10 minutes. I solved it on the car and didn't have my timer with me. The feeling of success was so strong that I told myself I just had to proclaim my success on the forums. It's been about half a year since I learned blind and to struggle for this long sure gives me a sense of personal pride. Hopefully, I can decrease my times to under 6 minutes before the end of the summer!


----------



## Maskow (Jun 17, 2012)

ZalEw said:


> 11/11 multibld - 20:37.45
> 
> 
> 1) R2 U2 R2 B D2 F' D2 F U2 R2 F L' F2 D L2 R D' B R' F' L'
> ...



10/11, 14:56.08 [memo ~8:02]
With your scrambles.
I missed one cycle '-.-

So you have UWR in this moment


----------



## ZalEw (Jun 17, 2012)

damn xd


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 17, 2012)

Everyone is getting so fast, keep up the speed guys. 



Czery said:


> I got my first (3x3) blind solve yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know it's not a big accomplishment.


You're kidding right ? A first BLD success is a huge accomplishment, well done! :tu


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 17, 2012)

first official comp ever:
3BLD:
1:50.xx (very safe memo, just to ensure succes. easy scramble)
1:32.xx (good memo, normal execution. normal scramble)
1:34.xx (awesome memo speed, easy scramble, forgot last edge  solved it trough elimination though, but time could have been better)

so after all I'm very satisfied even though the last solve could have been ~1:10....
mo3: 1:39


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 17, 2012)

Yesterday at RH 2012 there was a cubers dad there that I was talking to and he wanted me to try a blind solve. I started my timer and got a success in the LOUD NOISY DISTRACTING competition room even when I knew that several people at my table were watching (Noah (cuber whose dad I was talking to), both my sisters, Noah's mom and dad, my dad, and a few other people)

It was a 5:18, but it could have been faster. I had to pause though because about 3 pieces into execution the organizers made everyone stop cubing for a moment so they could make an announcement. That was a good 30seconsd probably.


----------



## drewsopchak (Jun 17, 2012)

Czery said:


> I got my first (3x3) blind solve yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know it's not a big accomplishment. I'd say this is my fifteenth or so attempt and it was definitely sub 10 minutes. I solved it on the car and didn't have my timer with me. The feeling of success was so strong that I told myself I just had to proclaim my success on the forums. It's been about half a year since I learned blind and to struggle for this long sure gives me a sense of personal pride. Hopefully, I can decrease my times to under 6 minutes before the end of the summer!


Congratulations!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 18, 2012)

YES!!!!!

11/11 in 52:26.83! So happy right now  prepare to say goodbye to your NR Mike.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 18, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> YES!!!!!
> 
> 11/11 in 52:26.83! So happy right now  prepare to say goodbye to your NR Mike.



 Congratulations! Nice progress. See where you can be by Nationals!

By the way, I got a 2/4 = 0 points for this week's weekly multi. Terrible. But I'm not going to feel too bad about it - it was only off by a few pieces, and I did it at 4:30 AM, a few hours after we got back from our 5 hour drive from Dixon.


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 18, 2012)

Did a 1:13 and a 1:17 in a row with lots of people watching.


----------



## SBRIDLY (Jun 18, 2012)

Average of 12 and average of 5 PB 

Avg5 32.93:
1. 32.36 F' L2 B' L B' U B2 R2 B' F' L D L2 R' B2 U R U' B' F R2 U' F2 D F2
2. (DNF) L F' L' R2 D2 U B U' R' D2 U2 L2 R U F D B L2 F' L2 B2 F U F L'
3. 32.60 U' F2 D' B2 R2 U' L' R2 B D2 F D2 U B2 L2 R2 D B' L F D2 U B2 D2 R2
4. 33.83 L2 B' U' B R' B2 F L2 U' R2 U' F2 L' F R2 D' B2 U2 L2 D' R L' U2 F2 R2
5. (31.87) D R' F' B L' D' F U2 B2 F' D' R2 U2 L' B' U' F' R' B2 D2 L F2 R B' F

Avg12 38.45:
1. 37.05 D' R2 U2 R' U2 D R' D' L2 B R' B2 F L U2 L' F2 B' U2 L B' D2 L' B' F'
2. 40.78 U' D B' F2 R2 U' R2 L2 F2 R2 U R U R2 D' R F2 D U' R2 B' U' D B2 R'
3. 32.70 B' R' L D B2 U2 L2 D2 F B R2 U2 F B U R' U2 R2 D' R F2 R L' B U
4. 59.27 B' F2 U' B L D2 F U' L F' L' F' D2 L' B2 R L B L2 U' D' F B2 L F
5. 43.35 D F B' U F D' R D' R2 L2 U B U2 B D' F B2 L D B2 L' U2 F2 R D2
6. 36.37 B2 L2 D L F B2 R2 U B' R' B' U' L' F' L' B2 U2 L' U2 F' U D F U2 F
7. 32.36 F' L2 B' L B' U B2 R2 B' F' L D L2 R' B2 U R U' B' F R2 U' F2 D F2
8. (DNF) L F' L' R2 D2 U B U' R' D2 U2 L2 R U F D B L2 F' L2 B2 F U F L'
9. 32.60 U' F2 D' B2 R2 U' L' R2 B D2 F D2 U B2 L2 R2 D B' L F D2 U B2 D2 R2
10. 33.83 L2 B' U' B R' B2 F L2 U' R2 U' F2 L' F R2 D' B2 U2 L2 D' R L' U2 F2 R2
11. (31.87) D R' F' B L' D' F U2 B2 F' D' R2 U2 L' B' U' F' R' B2 D2 L F2 R B' F
12. 36.25 F2 U2 F B U2 D2 F U2 L' U' L2 R' F2 R' D F2 L2 U' L2 B' U2 B F' D' B'


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 18, 2012)

Me and John just did a TRUE team blind solve  video to come soon.


----------



## emolover (Jun 18, 2012)

I did my first solve with my new memo method with a time of 5:27.00[3:37.85]. The time is pretty bad but I did it with different memo on the first try.

I use to use letter pair sentences edges first then audio or visual corners and then solve opposite. Now I use letter sentences for corners first then four letter words such as lsbn(lesbian) for edges.


----------



## Sebastien (Jun 18, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> Me and John just did a TRUE team blind solve  video to come soon.



Nice! But what exactly do you mean? Blindfolded Move per Move Team Solve? If yes and if I'm not wrong your the 3rd team having accomplished this. What was the time?


----------



## cubernya (Jun 18, 2012)

Sebastien said:


> Nice! But what exactly do you mean? Blindfolded Move per Move Team Solve? If yes and if I'm not wrong your the 3rd team having accomplished this. What was the time?



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?37357-Chris-and-John-TRUE-team-BLD-in-5-55-44


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 19, 2012)

Sebastien said:


> Nice! But what exactly do you mean? Blindfolded Move per Move Team Solve? If yes and if I'm not wrong your the 3rd team having accomplished this. What was the time?



We did it alg by alg, so after each alg we traded the cube. We might attempt a move by move at some point.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jun 19, 2012)

2/2 MBLD, not really a good accomplishment, but it's been a while since I did well in Multi 

And even better is that this was done after like 10 (?) or so single bld dnfs


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 19, 2012)

1:09.09, 58.59, 1:04.52, 52.07,DNF(1:13.32), 1:07.84, 56.66,1:09.64, 1:09.57, 50.05,1:00.11, 56.31, DNF(57.00),57.72, DNF(1:06.30), 1:00.09,52.06, DNF(1:17.23), 1:26.39,59.00

number of times: 16/20
best time: 50.05
worst time: 1:26.39
best mo3: 55.49 (σ = 5.08)
best avg5: 58.05 (σ = 1.92)
best avg12: 1:02.44 (σ = 6.49) YAY
session mean: 1:01.86

Solves under 55: 3 (W00t)
Solves under 1:00: 8 (!!!!!!!!!)

I'M STILL IMPROVING!!!



Spoiler



This has to stop eventually...



Anyway, yeah, I won't be able to post as often over the summer, but I will try to keep improving =)


----------



## Ollie (Jun 19, 2012)

I lied about not posting for a while. AARRGGGHHHHH 

*4BLD* PB

5:13.20[2:12] F U' F L2 r U2 F B' U2 F2 U L' U' D' r2 f2 U' f2 r' R2 F B' u2 L' r2 B2 f D' U f' B' F2 L2 U' u' r L2 F u R






10 solved centres, leaving (AINJFLTK)(COQ)(DXG) so so so so so so so so lucky. I won't be getting another one of those for a long time.

Now I'll shush.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice!



Ollie said:


> 10 solved centres, leaving (AINJFLTK)(COQ)(DXG) so so so so so so so so lucky. I won't be getting another one of those for a long time.



Eh, that's not so lucky; I've had substantially luckier than that - my luckiest I remember was 15 solved centers with 3 3-cycles left to solve. I predict we'll hear from you again soon.


----------



## Ollie (Jun 19, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> Nice! ... I predict we'll hear from you again soon.



Ta  I've promised myself I'll _ONLY_ come back when memo is consistently <2mins OR when I eventually get a sub-5!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 19, 2012)

Ollie said:


> Ta  I've promised myself I'll _ONLY_ come back when memo is consistently <2mins OR when I eventually get a sub-5!



That's funny. I think sub-5 will happen for you very soon. On the other hand, *consistent* memo sub-2 could be pretty hard. I've had sub-5 solves and sub-2 memos equally often: once each.


----------



## Ollie (Jun 19, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> That's funny. I think sub-5 will happen for you very soon. On the other hand, *consistent* memo sub-2 could be pretty hard. I've had sub-5 solves and sub-2 memos equally often: once each.



I know what you mean. I think the thing that stops me most are letter pairs that just don't fit in with the story. I try to use phonetics (1-24 found here) to fill these gaps but it's hit and miss. I still think sub-2 memo might be possible (young brains )


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jun 20, 2012)

3/3 MBLD  

Untimed, hand-scrambled. On cam ^^

Still gonna count it as a PB though, since almost all my multi attempts are also hand scrambled and untimed.

EDIT: VIDEO:


----------



## rock1313 (Jun 20, 2012)

5x5 bld success PB

26:31.06

Haven't had a success in months so I am really happy about this one.


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jun 20, 2012)

Ollie said:


> I lied about not posting for a while. AARRGGGHHHHH
> 
> *4BLD* PB
> 
> ...



Nice! 

Good luck with sub5!


----------



## cubenut99 (Jun 20, 2012)

I just got my first succesful BLD solve.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 21, 2012)

I officially under stand how comms work for 4BLD centers, and for 5BLD centers


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jun 21, 2012)

*47.79*,* 1:00.71*, *54.05*, *DNF(51.01)*, *46.32*, 1:10.74, 51.38, DNF(1:21.14), 48.38, DNF(1:01.55), 51.98 - 8/11 accuracy 

*Bold* = 54.18 average of 5! (PB) If the 51 hadn't been a DNF, the average would have been 50.95 - almost sub-50!!!

Yay!  Really satisfied with this session. Good accuracy, and quite a few sub-50s ^.^ Most of my sub-1s were also low 50s too  Noticed my memo times have improved too!

This was done after a break from BLD for a while. I guess they do help!


----------



## Riley (Jun 21, 2012)

MBLD: 2/5 in 29:52

It's an accomplishment because it's the first time I ever tried 5 cubes. The most I tried before was 3. I was inspired by watching Maskow's 17/17 again. The second and fourth cubes were solved. The first cube had two flipped edges, that I forgot to execute, but I did memorize them. The third cube all its corners solved, and three edges. I think I used the memorization from the last cube on that cube, lol. And then the last cube, I couldn't remember anything about it, probably because I already used up the memo on the cube before.  Memorization time was about 21 minutes. My method of memorizing goes first cube, second cube, then review those cubes in the order: first cube, second cube. Then I move on to the third cube, and review first cube, second cube, third cube. And so on. It was a fun attempt, and it wasn't part of any race or competition. Not many solved pieces in any of the cubes. I'm going to attempt 3/3 by the end of today maybe.

Scrambles if anyone wants to try:


Spoiler



1. L2 U' L' D B' L' R2 F2 U L' B F' D R' B R2 U' R' D' B' D2 B2 F' D' U' B2 L B2 R2 B	
2. B F L2 R2 U2 F2 D' L U2 L U' L R F R D' B' F2 U R2 F' L' U2 L' R D' B D B F	
3. B' D' F' R2 B U2 L R' B D2 L' F2 D' B2 L U2 R2 B2 F' R' D' U2 L' R D B' F U F' L2	
4. L' U' R U' R2 B U F2 D' U B U2 L' U F' L2 D2 U' R' B2 F U' B' U' L B L D' R' D2	
5. B2 L' R B2 U L' R2 F' U' R' B' F' L2 D2 U' F R2 B D2 F2 L B2 L2 F' D B U2 B2 R' D



Edit: The next three seemed to glide by: 2:28.74, 3:17.61, 1:34.23, especially the 1:34.23 which is a PB!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 21, 2012)

Ugh, so close...

6x6x6 BLD: 22:41.02 [11:39]

For the weekly competition. Jakube's UWR is 22:23.73 [9:58]. I was 18 seconds too slow.


----------



## qqwref (Jun 21, 2012)

Wow. You wrecked his execution, though!


----------



## cuber952 (Jun 21, 2012)

3/3 8:50.04
This amazed me. I didn't think it would be this fast.


----------



## danthecuber (Jun 21, 2012)

First multi attempt 



Spoiler



Time List:
1. 22:07.45 (18:04.14) 1) L2 D2 L F2 R2 F2 R B' R2 B' F2 R B2 L2 F2 L' 
2) D R' L' B U D R2 B' L' F U R2 F2 D' R2 F2 U D R2 U


----------



## Riley (Jun 22, 2012)

2/5 MBLD again. SO close this time on the other 3. 28:08.80 total, about 20 minutes for memo.

The first two cubes were solved. The remaining three went like this:
Two flipped edges, two flipped edges, three edges (on the same layer?! It's a U perm now)

Edit: 2/3 in 15:40. 3 edges, 3 corners on the second cube.


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 23, 2012)

So many recent accomplishments being posted, congrats to everyone!

3x3 BLD: 31.98, 29.23, 38.09 = 33.10 MO3.

I've been doing some practice in preparation for Melbourne Winter. Yay for sub-10 memo times.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jun 23, 2012)

Zane_C said:


> 29.23



PB?  Looks like you've been getting your fast times back


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 23, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> PB?  Looks like you've been getting your fast times back


My pb is 24.64, yeah it's good to see my times improving. 

And I've noticed you getting some really nice times. :tu


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 23, 2012)

46.88 from weekly comp.



Spoiler



6. U F' B' D R2 F B' L B' L D2 L D2 L F2 U2 L2 D2 B2 L'



The real accomplishment is that I had a bunch of sub-18 memos and even a sub-16. Unfortunately the solve was a 1:01. I REALLY need to work on execution. Should I focus more on getting good corner algs or working up to full BH edges?


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jun 23, 2012)

Average of 5: 55.47
1. 56.02 R' D' L U' D B R' U' D R2 L2 F' B2 D2 U' L D2 R U' B' L2 B' F' L' D 
2. (48.84) R' B U' D' L B' U' B' L B' F D' R F2 U2 F D2 B2 F2 L2 B' U2 D2 B2 D2 
3. 53.03 R B R2 L2 B D2 L' R B' L' U B' F2 L' F' U2 L U' L2 D U' F' B2 L2 U' 
4. (1:01.34) D2 U' F2 R' B F R' L2 U2 B' R' F R B2 R L D2 B2 R U' D2 L2 F R U' 
5. 57.36 B F' R L2 D U' B2 R L2 B U F U2 L2 R2 B2 D R2 L D' R2 L U2 R2 L


----------



## Maskow (Jun 23, 2012)

*MBLD:*
3/3, 2:57.58
4/4, 4:27.18 (3/4, 4:07.32 -.-)

The videos are on my youtube channel  [link]


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jun 23, 2012)

Maskow said:


> *MBLD:*
> 3/3, 2:57.58
> 4/4, 4:27.18 (3/4, 4:07.32 -.-)
> 
> The videos are on my youtube channel  [link]



nice job! try getting a sub-1 2/2 multi!


----------



## Maskow (Jun 23, 2012)

I can't 
I can do 50 single blindfolds and don't have any sub35 solve so multi 2/2 sub1 is impossible for me in this moment. I'm too weak in single (my average is ~45 sec)


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 23, 2012)

After a month of no BLD, I come back and get a 4:30.96 PB? My day is made


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jun 23, 2012)

Maskow said:


> I can't
> I can do 50 single blindfolds and don't have any sub35 solve so multi 2/2 sub1 is impossible for me in this moment. I'm too weak in single (my average is ~45 sec)



huh? I thought you already average sub-40? and isn't your PB 29


----------



## ZalEw (Jun 23, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> huh? I thought you already average sub-40? and isn't your PB 29



PB doesn't have anything to average...


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jun 23, 2012)

ZalEw said:


> PB doesn't have anything to average...



Indeed. 42 pb, 60.2x avg5. LOL


----------



## Hunter (Jun 23, 2012)

First successful BLD.


----------



## qqwref (Jun 23, 2012)

Maskow said:


> *MBLD:*
> 3/3, 2:57.58
> 4/4, 4:27.18 (3/4, 4:07.32 -.-)
> 
> The videos are on my youtube channel  [link]


Awesome :O Weird to see you doing an even number of cubes, haha. Try 6 or 8 sometime?


----------



## Ollie (Jun 23, 2012)

Hunter said:


> First successful BLD.


 Congrats


----------



## drewsopchak (Jun 23, 2012)

Hunter said:


> First successful BLD.



Stackmat?


----------



## Riley (Jun 23, 2012)

Sorry for posting so much, I won't post again til I get 5/5. But I just got 4/5 in 35:05. First cube was unsolved because I couldn't remember how the edge memo started. Corners were solved though.


----------



## Maskow (Jun 24, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> huh? I thought you already average sub-40? and isn't your PB 29



I have some sub40 avg5, my best avg12 is 42.xx but my long-term average is 44-46 (it was 41-43 but I back to train MBLD harder than single).



qqwref said:


> Awesome :O Weird to see you doing an even number of cubes, haha. Try 6 or 8 sometime?



Even numbers aren't that hard in this moment 

*MBLD:*
5/5, 6:29.38
6/6, 7:29.67

link again

Next target is obviously 8/8. I did one attempt and I got 6/8, 11:08.05 [~5:40] and I have enough for today.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 24, 2012)

Maskow said:


> Even numbers aren't that hard in this moment
> 
> *MBLD:*
> 5/5, 6:29.38
> ...



Are you just trying to fill up qq's UWR table?


----------



## qqwref (Jun 24, 2012)

It always blows my mind how easy this looks for you 

The multi UWR page (http://mzrg.com/rubik/multi.shtml) is updated, if you want to take a look.



ben1996123 said:


> Are you just trying to fill up qq's UWR table?


More accurately: I'm trying to get him to fill up my table


----------



## aronpm (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice

making me want to practise again


----------



## Ollie (Jun 24, 2012)

aronpm said:


> Nice
> 
> making me want to practise again



why did you stop? School stuff?


----------



## drewsopchak (Jun 24, 2012)

Ollie said:


> why did you stop? School stuff?



I think He got bored of it.


----------



## Ollie (Jun 24, 2012)

*5BLD* Session average: 16:54.54 3/4

1. 17:27.17 Lw2 Rw' Fw R' D2 U2 B F Dw' F2 L' D Lw2 Uw2 B R U B' Lw' U' Uw Dw Fw' U D Rw' Fw B' L2 D' Lw' Fw' Uw' F2 Dw' F D Bw2 D' R2 Rw' B' Uw' F2 U2 Uw R Lw F' Lw Rw' F Dw' U2 L2 B2 Uw' B' Uw' R' 
2. (14:06.67) Uw L Fw' Bw' Dw' R' L' Dw' Rw' U Uw2 F B' Uw' R B2 Bw2 R' Uw B2 Uw2 R' B' Bw2 L U' Lw D Dw' Lw D' Dw Fw Rw2 Lw2 Fw' L2 Fw' U2 Dw' Uw Rw' B' Rw' Dw2 U D B2 F' Lw' U Bw2 L2 Bw2 U2 L U' R2 Rw' Lw' 
3. (DNF(17:04.17)) B2 F Fw R D' Rw Lw L' R' Bw Lw Rw D' Dw' Fw Dw Bw F' Uw2 B F' Bw' Uw B' L Bw F' L' U2 Bw' D' Uw2 Rw2 Uw Rw2 B' Lw Uw Dw2 Lw2 U' D Dw2 Rw' Lw Bw2 B Rw2 Uw2 B2 U' Bw F2 U' Fw Dw L2 B2 D2 Fw 
4. 16:21.91 B2 R' F L D L Uw' Dw2 B' Lw F' Bw L2 F2 D2 Dw Lw D Fw D Bw' Lw Uw' R' Dw2 D' U2 Rw L2 Bw Fw2 B2 L' Fw Rw2 F2 Lw' F2 L' D' F Uw2 Rw' D R Lw' Bw Uw' L Rw' D' F' L Lw2 R' Bw2 Uw D' F2 Rw' 

Slowest memo was [8:32] for 1. and fastest was [7:47] for 2. The DNF was out by 3 midges. Memo is a lot more confident with less and less reviewing needed each time. Definitely need to do something about my SS 5x5x5, it locks and jams if I go too fast so I'm deliberately going slow and the tension setting is at the best it can manage.


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 24, 2012)

1:29.15 Ao5 PB

times:
(1:12.64[23.76]), (DNF(1:09.81)[25.86]), 1:24.32[34.16], 1:32.94[27.67], 1:30.19[34.97]

DNF was off by 2 twisted corners, would have been PB 

scrambles:


Spoiler



1. (1:12.64[23.76]) L2 D R B D' F D F2 D' R' B2 L2 F' D2 F2 R2 B' L2 B' D2 
2. (DNF(1:09.81)[25.86]) D2 B' L2 F2 D2 B' U2 B U2 L2 F2 L F L2 R F' D' B F U2 R' 
3. 1:24.32[34.16] L' F R' F' B D F R2 B2 R' B2 U R2 U2 F2 U2 D' B2 L2 U R2 
4. 1:32.94[27.67] U R2 U2 F2 U' R U2 L F U' B2 U F2 B2 D2 F2 U' R2 
5. 1:30.19[34.97] B2 U2 R F2 R' B2 U2 L' R D2 R U' B R2 B' R' F U2 R2 D' R



EDIT: PB 1:05.76[24.81] U R' D B D2 F' R B' D' L' U2 B2 L2 F2 B D2 R2 F L2 B U2 
Now I really want that sub-1


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 24, 2012)

aronpm said:


> Nice
> 
> making me want to practise again



GO FOR IT!


----------



## TMOY (Jun 24, 2012)

YEAH ! Finally got an official 5BLD success yesterday at Aachen Open after several zillions of DNFs. And 16:27 is even my PB


----------



## Ollie (Jun 25, 2012)

TMOY said:


> YEAH ! Finally got an official 5BLD success yesterday at Aachen Open after several zillions of DNFs. And 16:27 is even my PB



Congrats! Well deserved I'm sure


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 25, 2012)

TMOY said:


> YEAH ! Finally got an official 5BLD success yesterday at Aachen Open after several zillions of DNFs. And 16:27 is even my PB



Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## rock1313 (Jun 25, 2012)

Multibld 6/6 YEAH!

51:46.27



TMOY said:


> YEAH ! Finally got an official 5BLD success yesterday at Aachen Open after several zillions of DNFs. And 16:27 is even my PB



Well done!


----------



## Maskow (Jun 25, 2012)

*BLD mo10:* 38.13 
36.05, 41.26, 35.99, 38.58, 36.88, 41.81, 46.58, 35.22, 37.78, 31.12 

Too fast for me ; O
TuRBo edges, BH corners


----------



## Riley (Jun 25, 2012)

3x3 PB! First sub 1:30, 1:26.87, on camera too. Scramble: D' B2 D' L2 B2 L2 U B2 R2 U L D' U2 R F U R2 B L F'
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WWiWiyf-mw&list=UUxG0uFX5EDc-gVlTVgcSFaw&index=1&feature=plcp
edit: 1:22.48, 2 solves later. 
edit again: 2/2 MBLD in 7:25.16. Really good for me, for 2/2.


----------



## cuber952 (Jun 26, 2012)

4x4 BLD. This beats my pb by over 2 minutes.
1. 7:39.64 R' B' D U' L' B' D' r' D' F B L2 U F r2 u2 f U' L u R2 D' f2 L f2 R' U u2 R' U B D' f' L' u2 R2 f2 D U' R

It's on cam so I will upload it soon.


----------



## Ollie (Jun 27, 2012)

*5BLD* PB

12:49.93[6:24] Rw R2 D' Fw' L2 Fw2 B2 L' Lw' B' F2 Rw' L2 Uw' R' Fw2 U' R2 F2 Rw2 Dw' Rw' B2 Dw2 B D Dw Fw' B' R' Lw' F' Lw Bw Lw F2 Rw2 Uw2 Bw' D2 Lw2 R' Rw' U2 F' Fw2 B2 R2 Lw2 Uw R' U2 L Rw' B Lw L' Uw Lw2 B2

[video=dailymotion;xrsqpi]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xrsqpi_5bld-12-49_sport[/video]

Getting a lot more sub-15s lately, this was nice.

Cube - SS
Method - Centres - comms, Wings and Midges - comms and r2/M2, Corners - 3OP
Memo - Roman Rooms with images, phonetics and visual


----------



## jorgeskm (Jun 27, 2012)

Third try on 4x4 BLD. And first success solved. 
1. 19:04.35 B2 D F2 U R' D' F B2 L Rw' Fw' U2 L' F R2 Uw' F' B' Uw2 L2 Rw2 B2 D F L2 F2 Uw2 F2 U2 Uw D2 Fw R' Fw2 Rw F2 D2 Rw Uw2 Fw2
Memo in 13-14. I wrong in memo of edges...


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 27, 2012)

4BLD 18:10.xx PB 

Timed on digital clock so no .xx 
Also first time two succesive solves (BLD race 26) but both were a bit lucky though


----------



## drewsopchak (Jun 28, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> 4BLD 18:10.xx PB
> 
> Timed on digital clock so no .xx
> Also first time two succesive solves (BLD race 26) but both were a bit lucky though


Was the memo stackmatt?


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 28, 2012)

11:13 4BLD. First time practicing in a month. Second try. Execution was really bad. Sub 10 is not far away.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 28, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> Was the memo stackmatt?


10: ish I guess

As I was using a clock I only wrote down the start and end time.

Still have a lot of work to do in speed of memo and execution but I doubt that I will ever be able to tackmat 4BLD
"Forever slow" is not just a hollow catch-phrase


----------



## jorgeskm (Jun 28, 2012)

3x3BLD. 
3. 40.99 D L2 B2 D' F2 U R2 D' B2 L2 U' R F2 D2 R F' U' F2 R L B2 U'


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jun 28, 2012)

jorgeskm said:


> 3x3BLD.
> 3. 40.99 D L2 B2 D' F2 U R2 D' B2 L2 U' R F2 D2 R F' U' F2 R L B2 U'



that's nice. 
expect sub40 soon?


----------



## jorgeskm (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks. 
Yes, This cube have 3 conmutators of corners and 6 of edges (the memo was 15+-) . If I have 3 of corners and 5 edges with one good memo... 

Edit:
*Best average of 12: 1:04.04*
2-13 - 1:01.41 (40.99) 1:03.71 57.37 (DNF) 1:18.48 1:09.45 1:08.76 1:06.60 58.94 48.63 1:07.07


----------



## Riley (Jun 28, 2012)

MBLD: 4/4 in 23:30.14! Memo 17:00.80. Longer than my last attempt (2/4) but I reviewed one more time through everything, and it seemed like I had more to memorize. 

and 1:26.21 Mo3, regular 3x3 blindfolded. 1:50.55[46.81], 1:13.01[27.15], 1:15.06[31.59] Great memo times in the last two, and PB on the 1:13. 

Video of 1:13


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 29, 2012)

Admittedly, it's not like it's a personal best or anything, but it still means a lot to me, considering how long it's been since I've had something like this:

3x3x3 multiBLD: 12/12, 53:48.87 [37:11].

It's nice to know that if I actually have time to do one and I'm not totally exhausted, I can still do it! Even starting at 2 AM!


----------



## Carson (Jun 29, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> Admittedly, it's not like it's a personal best or anything, but it still means a lot to me, considering how long it's been since I've had something like this:
> 
> 3x3x3 multiBLD: 12/12, 53:48.87 [37:11].
> 
> It's nice to know that if I actually have time to do one and I'm not totally exhausted, I can still do it! Even starting at 2 AM!



I would imagine a little practice could put you close to the 20 cube mark in no time.


----------



## aaronb (Jun 29, 2012)

Finished learning TuRBo corners. Now I know both TuRBo edges and corners. 

Goal: 5 BLD solves a day for the rest of summer.


----------



## jorgeskm (Jun 29, 2012)

5º try on 4x4 BLD, and the second time solved.

1. *13:51.57* B Rw F U Uw' L Rw' D2 R Fw' R' D R2 Uw2 R F2 L' Fw' Uw2 B2 Rw2 B D' F Uw2 L' Rw' R F D' L F Fw' Rw R' Uw' Rw2 R2 D2 Rw'

Memo in 8:40.


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 29, 2012)

47.965
Hardest scramble I've gotten a sub 50 on. 10 edge targets, 6 corner targets and a twisted corner. Memo was 16. The solve before it had memo in 15. Apparently my memo is improving but my execution is not.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jun 30, 2012)

41.7x 3BLD 

Okay scramble, would've been a PB without the locks at the end


----------



## Jakube (Jun 30, 2012)

According to this page, Maskow set the Multi-WR today: 23/25 in 53:33

Congrats Maskow!


----------



## Ickenicke (Jun 30, 2012)

Jakube said:


> According to this page, Maskow set the Multi-WR today: 23/25 in 53:33
> 
> Congrats Maskow!



He really deserves it!

Congrats Maskow!

Also, 42.02 in 3bld is good.


----------



## drewsopchak (Jun 30, 2012)

Wo ho! congrats and finally to Maskow!


----------



## Mikel (Jul 1, 2012)

Today, I attempted my first ever 4x4 BLD solve, and got a success of 38:06.61! I know it is slow, but seeing it was my first attempt, I was so happy it was solved.


----------



## Riley (Jul 1, 2012)

57.92 3x3 BLD PB single, somehow. 22 second memo. Previous PB was 1:13.01. Done with my iPhone, for the scramble and timing. I can't find the scramble though. 10 edge targets, 6 corner targets (1 twisted) M2 edges, OP corners.

Congrats Maskow on the MBLD WR!


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jul 1, 2012)

Maskow


----------



## jorgeskm (Jul 2, 2012)

4BLD: 1.* 9:25.74* L2 Uw2 F B' Rw R2 D2 Rw U D' Rw2 U2 F2 B Rw F D B2 L' F' Fw Uw' R B R Fw2 Uw2 L2 Uw2 Rw2 R' B' L Rw2 Uw D2 Rw' U Uw B

First sub10. 
Memo in 4:45.


----------



## Riley (Jul 3, 2012)

1:19.45 average of 5, and 1:16.46 mean of 3. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tk5fraMbS5c&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Unnoticed (Jul 3, 2012)

4:46.15[3:08.01] solve. It is not my PB which is in the mid 3's. 

2/2 multiBLD in 13:14.84[8:25.78]. I was so happy about this success! My previous was in the mid 17's. Because of this fast success, I am going to try 3/3 next time. 



Spoiler: BLD Records



3x3

Multi: 2/2


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 3, 2012)

(31.73), (39.65), 37.15, 37.64, 36.10 = 36.96

Doing some practice since I'm on 2 weeks holidays. 3 seconds from my pb, but good for me nonetheless.


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 3, 2012)

Zane_C said:


> (31.73), (39.65), 37.15, 37.64, 36.10 = 36.96
> 
> *Doing some practice* since I'm on 2 weeks holidays. 3 seconds from my pb, but good for me nonetheless.



 Gogogo big multiBLD attempt.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jul 3, 2012)

Zane_C said:


> (31.73), (39.65), 37.15, 37.64, 36.10 = 36.96
> 
> Doing some practice since I'm on 2 weeks holidays. 3 seconds from my pb, but good for me nonetheless.



Nice job. You should film more. I miss your vids  And I don't think you've gotten a sub-40 avg5 on cam before


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jul 3, 2012)

yes! YES!! YEEESS!!

First ao5 sub1: 59.87

54.87
1:02.78
1:01.97
(54.70)
(1:07.58)

Wasn't practicing bld for a few days and these are first five solve after the break. Yay!


----------



## BlueDevil (Jul 4, 2012)

First success!

7:17.69

One corner, and one edge were already solved (using Old Pochmann)


----------



## drewsopchak (Jul 4, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> Nice job. You should film more. I miss your vids  And I don't think you've gotten a sub-40 avg5 on cam before



Indeed! I would love to see some 5bld.


----------



## conn9 (Jul 4, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> First success!
> 
> 7:17.69
> 
> One corner, and one edge were already solved (using Old Pochmann)



Congratulations!


----------



## DrKorbin (Jul 4, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> Indeed! I would love to see some 5bld.


I would also love to see some 4bld as well, Zane


----------



## aaronb (Jul 5, 2012)

First success with TuRBo edges and corners! Also faster than any of the DNFs! 2 corners were solved, no edges were solved, and I had parity.
F2 B2 D2 B' U B2 L' U F' U B2 L' U2 R' L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 D2 F 6:46.61[2:53.34]

Edit: 6:46 is also only slightly slower than what I averaged with OP edges and pre-orient OP corners. 
This memo was my fastest memo...ever. I think because the words seemed to flow easily, and usually it is nonsensical. The execution is way slower than with my old method, which was about 2 minutes, but that should improve as I get used to having to use set-up moves for two pieces, instead of one.


----------



## Ollie (Jul 5, 2012)

*5BLD* PB on video, fastest memo so far.

12:35.83[5:59] Fw2 Dw' Fw' U D Rw R D2 R2 Dw2 B' Rw Uw Lw2 Fw L' B Uw' U2 Lw2 F D' Bw' B L D' Lw2 D2 Dw2 Uw R' Fw2 R' Bw' B Fw' Uw2 F2 L' Fw B' F L Rw2 Dw' R D F2 U2 L Bw Fw R Bw' R2 F' L' Rw' F' Fw' 

Everything is solved with commutators now, apart from corners (still 3OP)


----------



## Martial (Jul 6, 2012)

I made a video of a blind near of my PB : 1:09.90


----------



## aaronb (Jul 6, 2012)

New PB with TuRBo edges and corners!
U' B2 L2 B2 U F2 L2 F2 U B' L F L D R U' L' F U2 F' U2 6:24.378[2:56.178] No solved pieces and had parity! 
Didn't check over memo like I usually do, and tried to go faster on execution. 20 seconds faster than my other success with TuRBo edges and corners, but had 2 less pieces solved. 

Goal is to be sub-4 by the end of August. (Before school starts)


----------



## porkynator (Jul 6, 2012)

Finally, sub7 memo!
27.74[*6.92*] F2 U' F R2 L U2 F R L F2 R2 B R2 B2 D2 F2 U2 R2 F' D2 

U L' D L U' L' D' L (8/8)
F' D2 R U2 R' D2 R U2 R' F (10/18)
y R U2 L D2 L' U2 L D2 L' R' y' (10/28)
U2 L' D2 L U2 L' D2 L' (8/36)

Lw' L2 U L U L' U' L' U' L' U L' Lw (13/49)
y x R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R x' y' (11/60)
x' U2 M U R U' M' U R' U x (9/69)
U' M' U R2 U' M U R2 (8/77)

77 STM / 20.82 s = 3.698 TPS


----------



## Mollerz (Jul 6, 2012)

porkynator said:


> Finally, sub7 memo!
> 27.74[*6.92*] F2 U' F R2 L U2 F R L F2 R2 B R2 B2 D2 F2 U2 R2 F' D2
> 
> U L' D L U' L' D L (8/8)
> ...



wat


----------



## Martial (Jul 6, 2012)

porkynator said:


> U L' D L U' L' D L (8/8)



It must be U L' D L U' L' *D'* L


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 6, 2012)

5/5 MBLD in 14:48.49


----------



## porkynator (Jul 6, 2012)

Martial said:


> It must be U L' D L U' L' *D'* L


Thanks, fixed


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jul 6, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> 5/5 MBLD in 14:48.49



That is nice. 

2/2 MBLD 3:15.73

I don't have any more cubes.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 6, 2012)

14/14 multiBLD for Weekly Competition 2012-27, 57:02.73 [39:57].

Not quite a PB (about 40 seconds too slow), but this is only the second time I've done 14 cubes successfully, and it's been about a year since the last time, so it's nice to get it. Oh, and I started it at 2:30 AM.


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 6, 2012)

2:59.88 single
PB is 2:32, but this is my second sub3 success, my third (non-rage-quit) sub3.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 7, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> 14/14 multiBLD for Weekly Competition 2012-27, 57:02.73 [39:57].
> 
> Not quite a PB (about 40 seconds too slow), but this is only the second time I've done 14 cubes successfully, and it's been about a year since the last time, so it's nice to get it. Oh, and I started it at 2:30 AM.



Why do you do all your attempts so late at night?


----------



## qqwref (Jul 7, 2012)

Children?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 7, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> Why do you do all your attempts so late at night?





qqwref said:


> Children?



Yes - it's the only time I know I won't be interrupted. It's almost foolish for me to try it any other time.


----------



## Martial (Jul 7, 2012)

New PB : 45.55[9.26], not in video


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 7, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> Yes - it's the only time I know I won't be interrupted. It's almost foolish for me to try it any other time.



I'm impressed you can handle doing a big attempt that Late at night. I can barely do 3BLD at that time.


----------



## drewsopchak (Jul 7, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> I'm impressed you can handle doing a big attempt that Late at night. I can barely do 3BLD at that time.



Not all of us can be like Mike.


----------



## uvafan (Jul 7, 2012)

7:11.03 single. 5th success ever, 3rd timed.


----------



## Ollie (Jul 8, 2012)

uvafan said:


> 7:11.03 single. 5th success ever, 3rd timed.



Congrats! You'll get faster and more accurate really quickly - the learning curve for BLD is steep so you'll be even faster soon


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 8, 2012)

First good session in a while:

number of times: 26/35
best time: 1:09.17
worst time: 2:11.78

current mo3: 1:38.52 (σ = 31.49)
best mo3: 1:18.53 (σ = 2.62)

current avg5: 1:28.08 (σ = 9.30)
best avg5: 1:18.53 (σ = 2.62)

Avg5 is PB by a lot! and single is 2nd best time ever 

I really really want sub-1...  

Goal: sub-1 before school starts (in august)...


----------



## porkynator (Jul 8, 2012)

2/2 Multi PB, twice in a row:

1. *1:35.86[34.65]* 
1) U' F' D F L' F D B' U F2 U2 D2 L' U2 L' D2 F2 L' B2 L2 
2) L2 R' B2 D2 F2 U2 L' R U2 F2 R' U L F' D R F2 D B D R' 

And rigth after that:

2. *1:35.58[33.65] * 
1) U2 D2 R' F U D' R U B' U R2 B R2 U2 D2 L2 D2 F2 B D2 R2 
2) F2 R2 U' R2 B2 D2 U B2 R2 U2 L2 R' F' D' B' R' B D' F' L F'


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jul 8, 2012)

40.53 F2 L2 U L2 R2 D' L2 D F2 U' F2 L' U2 B R' F U2 R2 F2 U' R' 

3BLD PB. From the weekly comp


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jul 8, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> 14/14 multiBLD for Weekly Competition 2012-27, 57:02.73 [39:57].
> 
> Not quite a PB (about 40 seconds too slow), but this is only the second time I've done 14 cubes successfully, and it's been about a year since the last time, so it's nice to get it. Oh, and I started it at 2:30 AM.



wow. nice. 

- - - -

did 1:04 3bld with completely new corner memo method.
audio corners are insane.


----------



## porkynator (Jul 9, 2012)

27.70[8.43] R2 B2 D L2 D' U F2 U L2 R2 D2 R' U B' L2 D R D' U L2 B' 

y' U' x R U2 R' U' R U' R' L' U2 L U L' U L x' U y (16/16)
R' U2 L' D2 L U2 L' D2 L R (10/26)
L' D L U L' D' L U' (8/34)
x R U' L U R' U' L' U x' (8/42)

Dw L' U L U L' U' L' U' L' U L2 Dw' (13/55)
L y' x' U2 M' U2 M x y L' (6/61)
y' x U' R U' M U R' U' M' U2 x' (9/70)
M' U R' U' M U R U' y (8/78)
x' U R U M' U' R' U M U2 (9/87)

87 STM / 19.27 s = 4.515 TPS


----------



## Riley (Jul 9, 2012)

MBLD: 7/7 in 41:06.01.
Comments: Memo about 32 minutes. First time trying 7 cubes, never tried 6 cubes before. Memo felt really secure, and I'm glad to know that I have 20 minutes leftover. No big pauses.


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 10, 2012)

Uw Rw' Fw' U' B' Fw' Uw U' B2 F U B Fw Rw R2 D' U2 Fw' D' Uw' U' Fw F R2 B' Fw2 F L2 Rw U Rw R2 B2 Uw L2 F U' R Uw U	

7:15.84 4x4BLD 
PB by 25 seconds


----------



## BlueDevil (Jul 10, 2012)

5:26.31 3x3 BLD

I learned one week ago. I've done forms of practice, but only 7 full attempts - 5 of which I have had successes on. The 5:26 is my most recent and best solve.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 10, 2012)

cuber952 said:


> 7:15.84 4x4BLD
> PB by 25 seconds


Wow, John, you're getting fast! Congrats!


----------



## porkynator (Jul 10, 2012)

Wait, WHAT?!
30.53[*6.53*] D2 B F L2 R2 F D2 L2 F' R2 D2 U L U L2 B U2 F R B' D' 
12 edges + 4 cornes + 1 twist = 17 pieces to memorize
17 pieces / 6.53 s = 2.603 PPS
I also had a little pop during execution, but who cares?

Now an explanation.
Today I tried a new training method:
-First session of the day: some safe solves, 95-100% accuracy (I did 19/20 because I missed a flipped edge). Today's average: 42-44 s
-The "middle": some normal-fast sessions, like 50-75% accuracy. Today's average: 34-35 s (kinda low for me, I think I was a bit lucky today)
-Last session of the day: Super-Iper-Extra fast memo, like you drank 100 coffee and your heart is about to explode. Usually I get 1-2 succesful solves every 15 when I do this. Today's average: low 7 (for memo, 'cause most of times I give in the middle of the edges execution, because I forgot them). Why I do this? now, is mainly to get able to look at the pieces faster and faster. That's the real problem for me: if I want to memorize a cube in, lets say, 5 seconds, I must first be able to look at all the pieces in 5 s, and then be abel to memorize them in such a short time. I think I'm getting some good results this way (regardless that 6.53 memo). Anyway, this method is highly experimental. (Don't try this at home)

So that 6.53 memo is something crazy, far away from my memo average (which around 9.5, I guess).


----------



## Ickenicke (Jul 10, 2012)

porkynator said:


> I also had a little pop during execution, but who cares?



LOL

I like your super-memos


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 11, 2012)

porkynator said:


> Wait, WHAT?!
> 30.53[*6.53*] D2 B F L2 R2 F D2 L2 F' R2 D2 U L U L2 B U2 F R B' D'
> 12 edges + 4 cornes + 1 twist = 17 pieces to memorize
> 17 pieces / 6.53 s = 2.603 PPS


Incredible.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 11, 2012)

porkynator said:


> Wait, WHAT?!
> 30.53[*6.53*] D2 B F L2 R2 F D2 L2 F' R2 D2 U L U L2 B U2 F R B' D'



do execution faster.


----------



## Sebastien (Jul 11, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> do execution faster.





porkynator said:


> I also had a little pop during execution, but who cares?



...


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 11, 2012)

Sebastien said:


> ...



I know. just saying.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 14, 2012)

9:21.84 4BLD. PB by like two minutes. I think memo was like 4:20ish so execution has a lot of work to do.


----------



## Maskow (Jul 14, 2012)

*Not blindfold cubing but memory accomplishment:*
I did my first try on "one hour numbers". (I like to memorize numbers but I rarely do it :F I never trained it)
I memorised 1000 digits in 58:40 with my memory system for cubes.
Result:
987/1000 
880 points (+40 points for each line of 40 digits without mistake and +20 for line with only one mistake)

I forgot one sentence (3 images, 6 digits) and I did 7 other mistakes because I'm not accustomed to numbers and I did mistakes in "execution".
1000 digits are for me like ~50 cubes (500 images/~10 per cube = 50 cubes )

The world record is 2660 points


----------



## qqwref (Jul 14, 2012)

OK, now you have to try to multiBLD 50 cubes in unlimited time


----------



## Maskow (Jul 14, 2012)

If somebody will give me the cubes I can try even 100 or more, no problem.
In this moment I have only 46


----------



## BlueDevil (Jul 14, 2012)

First sub-5!

4:49.10


----------



## qqwref (Jul 14, 2012)

OMG I DID A MULTI 
2/2 in 6:35.07
1) D R2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 D2 U' B2 R2 F L U' B2 D2 F L' R D F
2) R2 D2 B' D2 B U2 B2 R2 B' U2 F' L' F L' D R' D R2 D L B
visual memo makes this hard, I bet it would be way easier with a story method :x


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 14, 2012)

qqwref said:


> OMG I DID A MULTI
> 2/2 in 6:35.07
> 1) D R2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 D2 U' B2 R2 F L U' B2 D2 F L' R D F
> 2) R2 D2 B' D2 B U2 B2 R2 B' U2 F' L' F L' D R' D R2 D L B
> visual memo makes this hard, I bet it would be way easier with a story method :x



Yay! Congrats Michael! It's kind of addicting isn't it?  Do you have any plans to try another one in the near future, or are you practicing multi more often now?

Very cool, and nicely done!


----------



## kbrune (Jul 14, 2012)

My first successful Bld attempt!!! 10 min 16 sec. 12 edge targets, 8 corners, no flipped, no twisted so it was pretty straight forward. Corner memo was really easy. 

R2 B2 U2 B2 R F2 R B2 L' D2 R D' B F' U' L2 B' L R B2 F2

Couple of questions. To have an official time recorded do you have to have a sub 10 min solve in competition? and Now that I have a successful solve I was thinking of started a letter pair list. Is that difficult to put together and is it worth it? As it stands I come up with sentences on the spot.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 14, 2012)

cmhardw said:


> Yay! Congrats Michael! It's kind of addicting isn't it?  Do you have any plans to try another one in the near future, or are you practicing multi more often now?
> 
> Very cool, and nicely done!


Nah, I just felt like doing one. I don't think I have the patience to get really serious about BLD.


----------



## Mikel (Jul 15, 2012)

First ever 2/2 multiBLD!!!

2/2 in 11:35.55 = 2 points

It was a little slower than I would like, but it was my first ever >0 points result so I was happy. Now I can try for 3 cubes 



kbrune said:


> My first successful Bld attempt!!! 10 min 16 sec. 12 edge targets, 8 corners, no flipped, no twisted so it was pretty straight forward. Corner memo was really easy.
> 
> R2 B2 U2 B2 R F2 R B2 L' D2 R D' B F' U' L2 B' L R B2 F2
> 
> Couple of questions. To have an official time recorded do you have to have a sub 10 min solve in competition? and Now that I have a successful solve I was thinking of started a letter pair list. Is that difficult to put together and is it worth it? As it stands I come up with sentences on the spot.



It depends on if the organizer will let you, but most of the time there is a 10 minute limit because the stack mats shut-off. I also found that with some practice, it wasn't very hard for me to get to sub-10 minutes once I got used to using my memo system.


----------



## aaronb (Jul 15, 2012)

L2 U2 F' L2 B' R2 F D2 B' R2 F' L R' F R2 D U' F' R D U2 4:01.984[1:37.464]
8 edge targets and 4 corner targets  But I did have to remember 3 unoriented, but permutated correctly corners and 2 flipped edges. Still, I'm really happy about the time.


----------



## jorgeskm (Jul 15, 2012)

*3/3 8:32*
1. U2 B2 U R2 D' U' B2 L2 B2 U R' F' U' L' F2 D' R F2 R' F U'
2. D2 R2 D2 U2 R F2 L' U2 B2 U2 R2 B U L' D U' F2 L2 F' L' B2
3. F2 U B2 D2 R2 D' F2 U2 R2 U' F D' B R U L' R2 U' L' D' L2
Without orientations.


----------



## Ollie (Jul 16, 2012)

I've now know 3-cycles for all edge cases for 3BLD and (most) cases for corners (enough to get through.)

I'll be back with sub-1 3BLD, sub-5 4BLD and sub-10 5BLD


----------



## jorgeskm (Jul 18, 2012)

3BLD:
*Average of 5: 55.18*
6. 1:00.33 D2 R2 U F2 U2 B2 U' F2 D' L2 F' L' D' R2 L' B R B' F' R2
7. 56.66 B2 F2 L2 U L2 D B2 F2 U B2 D2 F B2 U2 L' U F R' D B' L D'
8. 48.54 R2 B2 D' L2 D2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 U2 R' L' B' R F' L2 U' B2 R2 L2
9. 1:02.50 U2 R2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 L2 F' L F' U' B' R' B2 L D2 U
10. 44.86 L2 F2 D' F2 D B2 D L2 F2 L2 U2 B D U2 L' U' R D B F' R U2

Without DNF's.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 19, 2012)

2/2 multi BLD

14:09.39


----------



## jorgeskm (Jul 20, 2012)

*Best average of 5: 51.37*
9. 47.03 D U2 R2 F2 D L2 U' L2 U' B2 L2 F' U B R' B' R' U2 R' B' L D
10. 47.15 U' L2 U B2 U R2 D2 R2 L2 F2 U L' B' D' B2 L' D F' R2 U B'
11. 59.09 L2 U2 L2 U B2 D' R2 L2 F2 D' B2 R B D' R' U' R' F L2 F2 D'
12. 47.87 L2 F2 U F2 R2 D2 R2 D B2 R2 U R' D' B2 F' D2 B R B' U B'
13. DNF F2 U2 B2 D U L2 B2 U R2 B2 U F D' U' L F2 R' D B' U L2 U'

That 59.09... I think that I already do the memo sub25.


----------



## APdRF (Jul 20, 2012)

Amazing skm! You will be NR in no time


----------



## TMOY (Jul 20, 2012)

Got 52.08 today at Typhoon Open, new official PB for me (and I won 3BLD with that time)


----------



## Mikel (Jul 20, 2012)

I got a 3/3 in 16:14.12 Multi PB today!


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jul 21, 2012)

54.xx with new corner memo method.
Also accuracy 16/16, all the solves that I did today. Impressive result for me.


----------



## Maskow (Jul 21, 2012)

*Mini-multi BLD:* 19/21, 33:53.10 [~20:30]

I didn't train after I got the WR. 3 weeks and I came back. And I'm scared. I'm scared more and more ; O


----------



## Ollie (Jul 21, 2012)

Maskow said:


> *Mini-multi BLD:* 19/21, 33:53.10 [~20:30]



This makes my PB look embarrassing :'( arrghhhhh you're so good! When will you attempt 30/30 officially?


----------



## Ickenicke (Jul 21, 2012)

Maskow said:


> *Mini-multi BLD:* 19/21, 33:53.10 [~20:30]
> 
> I didn't train after I got the WR. 3 weeks and I came back. And I'm scared. I'm scared more and more ; O



Are you normal?


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jul 21, 2012)

Maskow said:


> *Mini-multi BLD:* 19/21, 33:53.10 [~20:30]



"Mini"! Hahahaha.  Incredible.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 21, 2012)

1.5 minutes per cube wtf o_0

If only that was a success...


----------



## porkynator (Jul 21, 2012)

Maskow said:


> *Mini-multi BLD:* 19/21, 33:53.10 [~20:30]
> 
> I didn't train after I got the WR. 3 weeks and I came back. And I'm scared. I'm scared more and more ; O



a "Mini"-multi that 1 year ago would have been WR by almost 20 minutes!

anyway, my accomplishment:
Average of 5: 37.36[*7.79*]
1. (34.41[7.37]) L2 F2 R2 D L2 R2 U R2 D2 U' B2 F D' L2 D2 R' B D L U L 
2. 35.02[(6.95)] D B' R U2 D2 R' D L2 F D' R2 F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U' B2 U' L2 
3. (DNF) R' U B2 D' L B' U' B L' D2 F B2 L2 F' D2 B' L2 D2 F' R2 
4. 34.57[7.66] L2 U' B2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D2 U' L F2 D' U2 B' R2 D U' R' F2 
5. 42.50[8.34] U2 B' L2 B R2 U2 F' D2 F R2 F' R' D' B' L2 D' L2 U2 L' B D'

I did this during one of my "Super-fast-memo" sessions. I didn't think I could get 4/5 accuracy, but after the 4th solve I was thinking "Maybe I can get a fast memo avg5". And here it is: total times are more or less in my average, memo is very fast.


----------



## Sebastien (Jul 21, 2012)

Ollie said:


> When will you attempt 30/30 officially?



probably never because 30 is an even number


----------



## Jakube (Jul 21, 2012)

Maskow said:


> *Mini-multi BLD:* 19/21, 33:53.10 [~20:30]
> I didn't train after I got the WR. 3 weeks and I came back. And I'm scared. I'm scared more and more ; O



Crazy :fp

My accomplishment: I won 3BLD at the GEL Open 2012 with a time of 1:12.xx. First time that I'm on the top of a cubing-podium. 

Other (nonBLD) accomplishments: 
-3x3x3 1st Round: 18.xx avg with Roux
-3x3x3 2nd Round: Decided to switch to CFOP: 15.xx avg - qualified for final (1st time 3x3 final !!!)
-3x3x3 Final: 18.xx or 19.xx avg with Roux.
-4x4x4 Sub 50 avg (!)
-5x5x5 1:46.xx avg (Qualified for EURO)
-Also nice Pyraminx and Magic results, without any practice.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 21, 2012)

4x4 BLD in 18:10, first success. I was super nervous and I felt like I had a huge weight lifted off my shoulders after seeing it was solved. Now I can focus on time and I won't be super nervous when doing it anymore.

Also, 5x5 BLD method while looking though. I can't wait to be good enough to try 5bld sometime.


----------



## frony0 (Jul 21, 2012)

Solved my first ever 3x3 bld a week or so ago using full classic pochmann with letter memo. Did my second successful solve with visual for corners, on a whim, first try. Just this morning had a successful solve with full visual  And I have a feeling on my next solve I'll move to M2.

Other beginners out there: Memo seems daunting, but I realise now that there's so little to memorise for 3BLD, and visual isn't as crazy impossible as it seems!


----------



## BlueDevil (Jul 22, 2012)

Well, after almost 3 weeks of blindfolded solving, I have a achieved a sub-4!

3:32.25 with OP edges and corners.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 22, 2012)

Maskow said:


> *Mini-multi BLD:* 19/21, 33:53.10 [~20:30]
> 
> I didn't train after I got the WR. 3 weeks and I came back. And I'm scared. I'm scared more and more ; O



I bet you could do 35 cubes in under an hour... wtf


----------



## CUBEobsessor (Jul 22, 2012)

First 3BLD success  
I had been practicing corners and edges separately for two days, and at one point I felt confident enough to memorize the whole cube at once and got a success on my first attempt. No parity, but a success nonetheless.


----------



## Ollie (Jul 22, 2012)

CUBEobsessor said:


> First 3BLD success
> I had been practicing corners and edges separately for two days, and at one point I felt confident enough to memorize the whole cube at once and got a success on my first attempt. No parity, but a success nonetheless.



Nice


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 22, 2012)

First 4BLD success! 

I'm so happy!

I took about 5 months, but I got it!


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Jul 23, 2012)

(After much procrastination, I) Memorised my letter-pair list completely, and have successes at least 90% of the time now. 

(Granted, I'm still super slow, at about 6-8 minutes, but heh. Definitely my memo, since when I solve without the blindfold using M2/OP, I get just under 1 min. At least I'm consistently successful now.)

Edit: WUT: 3:07.996 F2 B R2 L2 D F2 B' R' L' U2 F U B' F2 U F' D F2 R2 U R2 F' R2 D' U'


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jul 25, 2012)

56.60 and 56.68 with new memo.
Also, amazing accuracy, if it's a dnf, it's always execution error, so only two dnf's for today (missoriented corners execution error).
Always sub1:20. 

New memo feels much, much better and I'm more confident, it's a bit slower than Limeback's but with practice I expect better results. It is also great for mbld, while Limeback's style never was. Superb!


----------



## Ickenicke (Jul 25, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> First 4BLD success!
> 
> I took about 5 months, but I got it!




Time?

Or do you mean that you first attempt took 5 months?


----------



## DrKorbin (Jul 25, 2012)

AbstractAlg said:


> 56.60 and 56.68 with new memo.


What is your memo, if not a secret?


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jul 25, 2012)

DrKorbin said:


> What is your memo, if not a secret?



It's not a secret, of course.
Edges are standard letter-pair words and for corners the same. A bit modified Speffz scheme, but first cycle I remember visual for fast execution, and while doing that I can focus onto next cycle which overall gives great results. I used Limeback's tapping thingy, but that resulted in a very unstable memo.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 26, 2012)

Sub 15 4BLD


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 26, 2012)

Kind of a fail since the scrambles is UBBEEERRR easy. But thought other people should try it.

U' F2 L2 U F2 D B2 U' F2 R2 U F D2 U L' B2 L B2 F2 D F 

I got 1:05.


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 26, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> Kind of a fail since the scrambles is UBBEEERRR easy. But thought other people should try it.
> 
> U' F2 L2 U F2 D B2 U' F2 R2 U F D2 U L' B2 L B2 F2 D F
> 
> I got 1:05.



too many cycles imo.


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jul 26, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> Kind of a fail since the scrambles is UBBEEERRR easy. But thought other people should try it.
> 
> U' F2 L2 U F2 D B2 U' F2 R2 U F D2 U L' B2 L B2 F2 D F



Indeed, tooo many cycles. DNF(58.49) - didn't notice DRF corner twisted.


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 26, 2012)

First 4BLD Success! 

21:06.63[15:53.38]


----------



## tuuguu999 (Jul 26, 2012)

What algorithm use Marcell Endrey?


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 26, 2012)

tuuguu999 said:


> What algorithm use Marcell Endrey?



For what?


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 26, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> Kind of a fail since the scrambles is UBBEEERRR easy. But thought other people should try it.
> 
> U' F2 L2 U F2 D B2 U' F2 R2 U F D2 U L' B2 L B2 F2 D F
> 
> I got 1:05.



Terrible corners with my method and orientation 




AustinReed said:


> First 4BLD Success!
> 
> 21:06.63[15:53.38]



Congrats!


----------



## Renslay (Jul 26, 2012)

Hoooraaaay! Recently I did my very first 4x4 BLD attempt, and I succeeded!

Scramble:
Fw Rw2 Fw2 F D' B Rw2 D B' Rw' F L2 R2 Fw' R B' L' Rw2 D2 R2 Fw2 F2 Uw Fw D' Uw R2 F Uw' L2 Rw2 D' B L R2 Fw Uw2 Rw2 R' B2

Time:
~25 min (<20 min memorization)

Methods for elements (memorization technique):
U2 for centers (LetterPairs)
r2 for edges (Volapük*)
Boomerang* for corners (numbers + visual orientation)

I'm so glad... Next goal is sub20 (or close to 15 min), and of course a successful solving on the Hungarian Open!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*You probably not know those things, one is actually unknown out of my country, and one is self-invented (which I'm sure is just re-inventing the wheel).


----------



## qqwref (Jul 27, 2012)

tuuguu999 said:


> What algorithm use Marcell Endrey?


P Q P' Q'


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 27, 2012)

got another 3BLD success in the weekly competition. 4:13.52.
Slow, but...
I've had 6 successes this summer


Spoiler



1. 3:09.83 
2. DNF(2:18.64) 
3. DNF(3:55.52) 
4. DNF(4:00.59)[2:16.00] 
5. DNF(4:29.71)[2:59.48] 
6. DNF(2:13.92) 
7. (3:07.40) 
8. 3:26.02 
9. DNF(4:52.73) 
10. DNF(4:03.38) 
11. DNF(3:05.60) 
12. DNF(4:46.65) 
13. DNF(2:11.89) 
14. DNF(4:05.69) 
15. DNF(3:10.39) 
16. DNF(5:09.61) 
17. (DNF(3:35.23)) 
18. DNF(3:04.74) 
19. (2:59.88) 
20. DNF(3:28.50) 
21. DNF(4:24.19) 
22. 4:37.70 
23. DNF(2:58.78) 
24. DNF(3:12.75) 
25. DNF(3:37.78) 
26. DNF(4:26.84) 
27. DNF(5:48.76) 
28. DNF(4:58.65) 
29. DNF(5:52.12) 
30. DNF(3:22.08) 
31. DNF(3:23.99) 
32. 4:13.52 
33. (DNF(3:20.33))


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jul 27, 2012)

qqwref said:


> P Q P' Q'



R P Q P' Q' R'

maybe some conjugate, not pure bh? maybe?


----------



## aronpm (Jul 27, 2012)

AbstractAlg said:


> R P Q P' Q' R'
> 
> maybe some conjugate, not pure bh? maybe?



RPQP'Q'R'=[R,R:Q]=ABA'B'


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jul 27, 2012)

aronpm said:


> RPQP'Q'R'=[R,R:Q]=ABA'B'



so it's A and B, not P and Q (and R) ?

Today attempting first 4bld. Funny thing, Commutator edges should be fun.


----------



## Maskow (Jul 27, 2012)

*MBLD:* 26/29, 53:49 [memo sub31]
Only exec errors on corners (two twisted). Cause: my BH <3


----------



## CHJ (Jul 27, 2012)

FINALLY!!! got the gist to M2, i could do R2 on the 4X4 but i hate the parity on the 3X3 because it changes the placing of the corners, whereas now i realised that i should have taught myself from the start because the videos on youtube i feel are a bit useless, first solve was 3:50 then 3:54 and some untimed ones. my PB is still 3:08 because my memo on old pochmann is better, but now looking at sub-3 (officially, have done a 2:58 out and about)


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 27, 2012)

CHJ said:


> FINALLY!!! got the gist to M2, i could do R2 on the 4X4 but i hate the parity on the 3X3 because it changes the placing of the corners, whereas now i realised that i should have taught myself from the start because the videos on youtube i feel are a bit useless, first solve was 3:50 then 3:54 and some untimed ones. my PB is still 3:08 because my memo on old pochmann is better, but now looking at sub-3 (officially, have done a 2:58 out and about)



Congratulations on your deeper understanding 

But how is memo for M2 different than for Old Pochmann? Both are 2-cycle methods, only difference is the starting piece being in a different location.
Also how does M2 parity change the corners? U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U fixes the M slice and swaps the UL and UB edges.


----------



## CHJ (Jul 27, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> Congratulations on your deeper understanding
> 
> But how is memo for M2 different than for Old Pochmann? Both are 2-cycle methods, only difference is the starting piece being in a different location.
> Also how does M2 parity change the corners? U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U fixes the M slice and swaps the UL and UB edges.



if i was to hit a parity, i would do a F2, y then T perm then undo the setups, i couldn't get to grips with this as i didn' understand how to do the parity and what would happen after since some people said use R perms and i couldn't see why, this is what confued me with where he corners would be placed. i kind of already knew how to do it in 4X4 r2 but there wasn't any changing of the corner positions in the parity so i overlooked it in a way.

as for memo, since the buffer has changed and how to shoot at places are different, i'm not exactly used to it an corners, if i was to hit parity in pochmann i would carry on and swap the LU corners and do a y' as this felt natural, now that i don't have to re-orient i'm gonna need to get used to it


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 27, 2012)

CHJ said:


> if i was to hit a parity, i would do a F2, y then T perm then undo the setups, i couldn't get to grips with this as i didn' understand how to do the parity and what would happen after since some people said use R perms and i couldn't see why, this is what confued me with where he corners would be placed. i kind of already knew how to do it in 4X4 r2 but there wasn't any changing of the corner positions in the parity so i overlooked it in a way.
> 
> as for memo, since the buffer has changed and how to shoot at places are different, i'm not exactly used to it an corners, if i was to hit parity in pochmann i would carry on and swap the LU corners and do a y' as this felt natural, now that i don't have to re-orient i'm gonna need to get used to it



If you solve edges first you just have to do U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U after them if you have parity, and then solve corners normally.
If you solve corners first you have to do an alg that swaps UB and UL when you are done (J-perm, R-perm, Y-perm, etc) (if you're using OP) so that they will be in the place that you memo'd them as. After you solve edges you have to do U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U and then do the same alg that you did earlier to swap UB and UL. So that it places the corners back properly.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 27, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> If you solve edges first you just have to do U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U after them if you have parity, and then solve corners normally.
> If you solve corners first you have to do an alg that swaps UB and UL when you are done (J-perm, R-perm, Y-perm, etc) (if you're using OP) so that they will be in the place that you memo'd them as. After you solve edges you have to do U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U and then do the same alg that you did earlier to swap UB and UL. So that it places the corners back properly.



In using M2/ Dld Pochmann U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U is *all* you need, regardless if you solve corners or edges first.

in case of parity:
*corners first: *
just solve all corners - this means UL and UB edges are swapped when you are done
do U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U: this swaps UL and UB edges into correct position but places the M slice an M2 off
Now solve edges normally, you have an un-even number of targets so the M slice is OK at the end

*edges first: *
just solve all edges - this means the M slice is an M2 off when you are done
do U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U: this solves the M slice and swaps UL and UB edges 
Now solve corners normally, you have an un-even number of targets so the UL and UB are OK at the end


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 27, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> In using M2/ Dld Pochmann U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U is *all* you need, regardless if you solve corners or edges first.
> 
> in case of parity:
> *corners first: *
> ...



No, no, no... *shakes head*
R2 D2 B2 R2 L' U2 D F' D' R' L' U2 D' F2 U B2 L' U2 L F' R2 B R F' L
^ That has parity.
Let's solve corners first...


Spoiler



Here's what we memorize:
Corners (UBL buffer): RDF -> DFL -> LUF -> LBD -> FUR
Edges (DF buffer): UL -> UB -> UF -> LF -> FR -> LB -> BD -> DR -> RB -> BU -> DL -> RU -> LD

Solve (with only U' F2 U M2... after corners):
RDF: F' Y-perm F
DFL: F2 Y-perm F2
LUF: F Y-perm F'
LBD: D2 F' Y-perm F D2
FUR: R Y-perm R'

(5 pieces, so UB and UL are swapped currently)

U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U (swap UB and UL so they are correct, but now the other M-slice pieces are off by an M2)
UL: L U' L' U M2 U' L U L'
UB: M2
UF: U2 M' U2 M' 
LF: B L2 B' M2 B L2 B'
FR: U R U' M2 U R' U'
LB: L' B L B' M2 B L' B' L
BD: M2 F R U R' E R U' R' E' F'
DR: U R2 U' M2 U R2 U'
RB: R B' R' B M2 B' R B R'
BU: B' R B U R2 U' M2 U R2 U' B' R' B
DL: U' L2 U M2 U' L2 U
RU: B' R B M2 B' R' B
LD: B L B' M2 B L' B'

Result: M is off by an M2, 4 edges are wrong.



You changed the M slice at the beginning while fixing UB and UL, which, though putting them in their original positions, puts other pieces in different positions. You can't mess up the M-slice. The reason that you do a PLL that swaps 2 corners and 2 edges at the beginning and end is because that ONLY changes unsolved pieces that were not in the memo'd spot, if that makes sense. Since you aren't changing the corners anymore after they are done (except parity) you don't have to worry about putting them back until the end.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 27, 2012)

*Shakes head*



Ickathu said:


> No, no, no... *shakes head*
> R2 D2 B2 R2 L' U2 D F' D' R' L' U2 D' F2 U B2 L' U2 L F' R2 B R F' L
> ^ That has parity.
> Let's solve corners first...
> ...



In all fairness I should not have just said "solve edges normally"... You have to keep in mind that you're an M2 off for the M slice targets.


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 27, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> In all fairness I should not have just said "solve edges normally"... You have to keep in mind that you're an M2 off for the M slice targets.



Oh, well then yeah it'll work then  But that's too complicated to keep track of (for me) when I'm trying to get good times. Plus, it's really not that hard to do an R perm.
What I'm actually gonna start doing is just not solve my last corner target. Then I solve edges, do U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U and then solve the corner normally. That does the same thing, and takes out 2 lefty R-Perms.


----------



## CHJ (Jul 27, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> In using M2/ Dld Pochmann U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U is *all* you need, regardless if you solve corners or edges first.
> 
> in case of parity:
> *corners first: *
> ...



:fp if i knew this i would have changed to corners first from the start, and there was me wondering why the elites do corners first and thinking it was a memory thing, i see i can stick with edges fist but it now looks so much easier to do corners first


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 27, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Oh, well then yeah it'll work then  But that's too complicated to keep track of (for me) when I'm trying to get good times. Plus, it's really not that hard to do an R perm.
> What I'm actually gonna start doing is just not solve my last corner target. Then I solve edges, do U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U and then solve the corner normally. That does the same thing, and takes out 2 lefty R-Perms.





CHJ said:


> :fp if i knew this i would have changed to corners first from the start, and there was me wondering why the elites do corners first and thinking it was a memory thing, i see i can stick with edges fist but it now looks so much easier to do corners first



Ain't BLD fun?

There are so many different ways to do stuff


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 27, 2012)

CHJ said:


> :fp if i knew this i would have changed to corners first from the start, and there was me wondering why the elites do corners first and thinking it was a memory thing, i see i can stick with edges fist but it now looks so much easier to do corners first



The fast people do corners first because it's easy to create a fast, temporary, short audio memo for corners and use firm, strong, vivid images for all of the edges. I personally do Corners first, but IMO edges first is simpler parity/execution-wise.


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 28, 2012)

Super good session for me:
number of times: 13/16
best time: 1:06.41
worst time: 2:09.96

current avg5: 1:21.50 (σ = 13.85)
best avg5: 1:19.43 (σ = 2.31)

current avg12: DNF (σ = 82.93)
best avg12: 1:27.12 (σ = 17.88)

session avg: DNF (σ = 83.15)
session mean: 1:23.58

avg12 is PB 
avg5 is really good and also too sub-1:10 singles are great 
still no sub-1 though...

My accuracy is increasing.
Also my execution is getting faster, mostly because I remember my memo better than before...
And maybe the best part was that 11/16 solves were sub-1:30


----------



## jorgeskm (Jul 28, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> The fast people do corners first because it's easy to create a fast, temporary, short audio memo for corners and use firm, strong, vivid images for all of the edges. I personally do Corners first, but IMO edges first is simpler parity/execution-wise.


But I think if you can memorise all the edges with audio is better do edges first.


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jul 29, 2012)

Second *4BLD* try:
*15:18.20[6:20.98]*

u2 F2 R2 F' r' u2 R' r' B' F' f U F2 R' U u2 R' B L u' L2 F' L2 D2 f2 U' F u2 U D' F D L' R f D2 U B' r2 R'

Memo: edges, corners, centers.
Execution: r2 edges, comm corners, comm centers.

Holy cow!! Almost sub15!


----------



## CHJ (Jul 30, 2012)

42min 4BLD, finally done the 4x4 centres and edges! Shame i panicked with the corners though and misoriented them, closest i ever got with a 3x3 error, for me that is a success, now i know i CAN do it! Also my M2 is working its magic since i learnt it 2 days ago with a 3:01.36. Lastly today a sub8:30 2/2 MBLD


----------



## hatter (Jul 30, 2012)

after two days of learning/practicing, i can solve the corners of a 3x3 bld very consistently (of my last 21 solves, i only messed up 5). I average about 3 minutes for memorization and execution.


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jul 30, 2012)

*3bld 47.12*

It's been a while since I got something nice like that. Non-lucky in any way, just very very nice memo.
My memo got much worse last 2 weeks, I barely sub30, which compared to sub20 from before is terrible.


----------



## jorgeskm (Jul 30, 2012)

Congratulations AbstractAlg! 

First sub8 on 4x4BLD: 
1.* 7:58.17* Fw U D' L F B2 R F' Fw2 B' Uw D2 L2 U2 B Uw' Fw2 Uw F' Fw B Rw2 F2 L D2 L' F Fw B L' R2 U' D' Rw F2 B L R D F
Memo in 4:50+-.


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jul 30, 2012)

jorgeskm said:


> Congratulations AbstractAlg!
> 
> First sub8 on 4x4BLD:
> 1.* 7:58.17*



Thanks and you now also belong to the group of sub8s for 4bld, niiice. 
What are your breakdowns in percents if you maybe know?


----------



## Applecow (Jul 30, 2012)

AbstractAlg what methods do you use for 3bld?


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jul 30, 2012)

Applecow said:


> AbstractAlg what methods do you use for 3bld?



Standard M2 for edges, and commutators for corners.


----------



## jorgeskm (Jul 30, 2012)

AbstractAlg said:


> Thanks and you now also belong to the group of sub8s for 4bld, niiice.
> What are your breakdowns in percents if you maybe know?


Yees, thanks! 
I memorise the edges (letter pair) with two phrases in about 2:45. I memorise the centers in 1:45 (visual and audio loop) and the corners visual in 30 seconds.
Then, I execute the corners(BH) in 15, the centers (comms) in 1:15 and the edges(r2 with comms) un 1:30.


----------



## porkynator (Jul 31, 2012)

Average of 12: 37.90 (PB)
1. 39.88[12.10] L2 F2 L2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F' R2 D2 F D' R U' F2 D B2 F R' F' D 
2. 37.48[9.03] L U L F R' F B2 R B U F2 U2 B2 D2 R U2 L2 B2 R' B2 U2 
3. 36.44[9.59] B' D' B2 U B' D R U R2 F2 U2 D2 R' U2 R2 L' B2 R 
4. 44.81[10.15] B' D2 B L2 B L2 R2 B' D2 B F' L' D U2 B' D' R2 F' L2 R' D' 
5. 42.06[11.22] B2 D R2 U2 L2 D' R2 D B2 U2 B U L2 U2 L B R2 D L2 
6. 33.64[11.09] U R2 F2 U F2 D L2 U L2 D R B2 U' F' D' F2 R B' R F2 
7. 38.01[13.12] R2 D2 R2 U' R2 D F2 D' L2 U2 B2 F' R B L2 R' F L' D2 R' U' 
8. 37.27[12.51] B2 U2 R' D2 L' F2 L' D2 R' U2 L U R F2 R F R' U B' R 
9. (DNF(44.79)[12.31]) D' L2 U' L F R' B U D2 L' B' U2 F2 U2 F R2 U2 B' R2 F' U2 
10. 29.97[9.82] U2 R2 F L2 B F D2 F' L2 R2 B' D F2 U' L' D L2 R D' B2 L' 
11. 39.45[13.78] L2 B' U2 B' F2 U2 B' D2 R2 U2 L2 R F2 R' B2 U B L 
12. (29.91[8.31]) R2 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 D L2 R2 F2 U' F L' B2 F2 D2 U2 L2 D' B' U2


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jul 31, 2012)

Holy mother of cubing!! 

*4BLD: 8:06.16 [4:30]*

B R' F2 B2 f2 r2 F' L' u f' U2 R' u' f B' r2 R D2 r L B D2 U L' r2 D U2 B2 r2 D' u2 U2 B' F2 U2 r2 F' r' L f2

I am not sure for memo time, I think it was somewhere around 4:30, everything was so nice, memo was smooth, execution very nice also.
I should think about 8min barrier that I set, I may even cross it, and much sooner than I expected. 

So happy!!


----------



## Ollie (Jul 31, 2012)

AbstractAlg said:


> Holy mother of cubing!!
> 
> *4BLD: 8:06.16 [4:30]*
> 
> ...



So much for 8m limit!  Insane! Congrats


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jul 31, 2012)

Ollie said:


> So much for 8m limit!  Insane! Congrats



Thanks! 

It was fifth attempt, it took me a bit to get used to edge positions (tracking) and center solving, and I need to improve memo a lot, because I remember all by sound, which is kinda hard when you have so many pieces.
And I wanna try 5bld so badly, but don't have cube.


----------



## Ollie (Jul 31, 2012)

AbstractAlg said:


> I need to improve memo a lot, because I remember all by sound, which is kinda hard when you have so many pieces.
> And I wanna try 5bld so badly, but don't have cube.



If it works, it works! (but 5x5x5 does have a maximum 92 pieces to remember...) I'm trying to bring in more audio stuff into my memo (using only images at the moment) but not having much success! How do you memo?


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jul 31, 2012)

Ollie said:


> How do you memo?



I connect 2 or 4 (sometimes, if letters are good even 6) letters and say/pronounce word (if I can find word with those two letters that is meaningful and short, if not then just those two letters) several times. Then next, and next... when I finish current cycle I repeat it whole, and then to next. On the end I repeat whole parts memo (whole centers|edges). I memo corners last and solve them first, that goes faster.


----------



## cuboy63 (Jul 31, 2012)

2:39.52 4BLD. 17 center targets, 24 edge targets and 8 corner targets.


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jul 31, 2012)

cuboy63 said:


> 2:39.52 4BLD. 17 center targets, 24 edge targets and 8 corner targets.



Sub WR? Amazing!


----------



## jorgeskm (Jul 31, 2012)

AbstractAlg said:


> Holy mother of cubing!!
> 
> *4BLD: 8:06.16 [4:30]*
> 
> ...


GOGOGO!


----------



## AbstractAlg (Aug 1, 2012)

*= 4BLD =
9:59.64* [4:45]

Amazing sub10!! xD
First scramble of the blindfold race

EDIT:

*= 4BLD PB =
7:33.29* [3:15]

 There goes sub8 barrier.


----------



## Maskow (Aug 1, 2012)

My first try on 30 cubes ever:
*3x3x3 MBLD:* 24/30, 50:44.05 [~29:00]

Impossible is nothing 
But too many dnfs xD


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 1, 2012)

The recent results in this thread are both motivating and depressing 

4BLD is being done faster and faster
I will never be this fast

As I have had several 4BLD sucesses I guess it is now time to step out of the comfort zone and try to rush both memo and exec.

Based on a recent discussion in the BLD failures thread I have already decided to switch to corners first.
The extra thinking / corrections for the “center-turns” with Old Pochmann should be more than compensated for by reduced memo time for corners.
(memo last-solve first)

Prepare for a DNF fest


----------



## AbstractAlg (Aug 1, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> Prepare for a DNF fest



Good luck, although I won't suggest "rushing".


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 1, 2012)

1. 2:27.59 B' F2 Fw' L2 Fw' Rw2 U2 B R U Fw' D2 Uw2 Rw2 R' U2 Fw2 R' L2 B' U2 F Fw L2 U L' Uw' Fw' U B2 Fw2 L2 R' Uw U2 R2 F2 D' F' R

4BLD PB. About 55 memo.


----------



## Ollie (Aug 1, 2012)

cuboy63 said:


> 1. 2:27.59 B' F2 Fw' L2 Fw' Rw2 U2 B R U Fw' D2 Uw2 Rw2 R' U2 Fw2 R' L2 B' U2 F Fw L2 U L' Uw' Fw' U B2 Fw2 L2 R' Uw U2 R2 F2 D' F' R
> 
> 4BLD PB. About 55 memo.



Would like to see videos of some of these!


----------



## AbstractAlg (Aug 2, 2012)

*4BLD 6:52* [3:11]

So many centers solved. First scramble from weekly comp 2012-31.


----------



## CHJ (Aug 2, 2012)

Broke sub-3 3BLD finally! PB was 3:01 but i managed to get a 2:28 then a 2:24! All i need now is to learn a better corner method and break sub-1 memo, which i did but DNF'ed. Also i've got my 4BLD memo down to 15-25 mins compared to my previous 30-40 mins, all i need for this is a success, come too close too many times!


----------



## jorgeskm (Aug 3, 2012)

4BLD:
1. *7:24.27* D L2 Rw U Uw Fw Uw' Fw D2 L Fw R' Uw' R Uw' L2 Rw R2 F2 B' U F B2 U' Rw U' D F B U' Rw2 Uw L F2 R' D' Fw' L' B' Rw
Memo in 3:30+-.


----------



## AbstractAlg (Aug 3, 2012)

jorgeskm said:


> 4BLD:
> 1. *7:24.27*



Nice.


----------



## Renslay (Aug 3, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 3, 2012)

Renslay said:


> Sheperd's Cube has also different kind of parities.



le wrong thread


----------



## Renslay (Aug 3, 2012)

(Sorry. I deleted the post. Should I delete this one too?)


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 3, 2012)

AbstractAlg said:


> *3bld 47.12*
> 
> It's been a while since I got something nice like that. Non-lucky in any way, just very very nice memo.
> My memo got much worse last 2 weeks, I barely sub30, which compared to sub20 from before is terrible.


What memo dd you use?


----------



## Ollie (Aug 3, 2012)

Switched from 3OP corners to 3-style for all BLD today. Memo for 5BLD is now sub-5mins and execution is just over 5mins. Closing down sub-10.

RARRGH


----------



## AbstractAlg (Aug 3, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> What memo dd you use?



Letter-pair words for edges, they were in pairs 2-4-2-2.
Letter-pair images for corners, 2-2-2.


----------



## PianoCube (Aug 3, 2012)

3bld 6:58,31
New PB by 22 seconds. I should start to practice more than around 2 solves each week... Anyway, great to finally beat by old PB after 6 weeks


----------



## porkynator (Aug 5, 2012)

Average of 12: 37.07 (PB)
1. 32.20[9.94] F' U R U2 F L U' D F' U' R2 B2 L' F2 R' U2 D2 F2 L' D2 L2 
2. (30.33[8.21]) L2 U2 R' B2 L2 B2 U2 L' D2 B2 F U' L D2 U L' B L' F' U B 
3. 40.02[10.15] D2 L2 B2 D2 F' L2 U2 L2 F U2 F' R D B2 D B U' L2 D2 L' 
4. 30.56[8.88] U2 L2 F R2 F2 R2 F' D2 U2 L2 U B' L' D2 R2 U R2 F' L R' 
5. 38.79[10.13] B L2 R2 F U2 B R2 B D2 F2 U B' L D' B F2 L2 D' L 
6. 37.07[10.57] R' B U' L2 D' R U' L B2 U' B2 L U2 B2 D2 R' U2 D2 R' U2 D2 
7. (45.92[14.31]) F2 L2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 D2 R B D B D' F' L' D2 L' U' 
8. 39.76[13.83] D2 R' F2 R' D2 R F2 L' R2 D2 U2 B D L2 R2 F L U L2 F' D' 
9. 31.94[12.36] D2 F L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 B' R' U2 R D' B2 L R B F' U R2 
10. 42.14[11.93] D F2 D L2 B2 D2 R2 D B2 D' U R' B D U F D F' U 
11. 35.44[12.49] B2 D2 L' R2 D2 R' U2 B2 L' F2 D' B' U L2 B F L2 R' D F2 
12. 42.76[12.19] F B2 R D L' U B D2 B2 L' D2 B2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 U L2 D2 

As most of my avg12, it started as a normal session and I decided to go into safe mode from 7-th solve on. I feel like I'm improving


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 5, 2012)

porkynator said:


> Average of 12: 37.07 (PB)
> 1. 32.20[9.94] F' U R U2 F L U' D F' U' R2 B2 L' F2 R' U2 D2 F2 L' D2 L2
> 2. (30.33[8.21]) L2 U2 R' B2 L2 B2 U2 L' D2 B2 F U' L D2 U L' B L' F' U B
> 3. 40.02[10.15] D2 L2 B2 D2 F' L2 U2 L2 F U2 F' R D B2 D B U' L2 D2 L'
> ...


33.85 avg of 5. .53 off pb!


----------



## porkynator (Aug 5, 2012)

33.32, it's in my signature


----------



## Martial (Aug 5, 2012)

12 blinds without DNF... I never made that !


----------



## ZalEw (Aug 7, 2012)

I beat Polish national record in 5x5 bld in time 13:20 and that was my first success in 5x5 bld at competition.  

The other two tries was 12:51 and DNF by 3 edges and 10:40 also DNF by 3 wings  Next time will be better !


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 8, 2012)

3x3 bld with memo notes and 3rd try at the scramble'

Memo about 35 minutes. Excecution: 3:52

First success ever


----------



## CHJ (Aug 8, 2012)

YEEEEEEESSSSSSS!!!!!!!!! ABOUT TIME I GOT A 4BLD SUCCESS! suprisingly fast for a first success though, 19:44.35 [12minutes]


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh wow, congrats. My aim is sub 10 minutes, but I haven't even gotten a success under 20 minutes yet


----------



## Ollie (Aug 8, 2012)

First decent time with my 3-style method  Neglected it for a long time to focus on 5BLD, so lots of DNFs and a lot of thinking time. 3-cycles corners still take up most of the thinking time.

1:25.78 D' R2 D2 L2 D' L2 U R2 B2 F' L F D2 U' R U2 L2 U2

Didn't see memo time, about 30s.


----------



## CHJ (Aug 8, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> Oh wow, congrats. My aim is sub 10 minutes, but I haven't even gotten a success under 20 minutes yet



:O That surprises me, you must have loads more 4BLD experience though? What about success rate? This is my first of around 15 attempts since WSMO (which was a disgrace although i had just learnt it 4 days prior)


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 9, 2012)

Nah I just haven't bothered to practice much. I really need to work on my letter pair list first.


----------



## Skullush (Aug 9, 2012)

3BLD: 1:08.15
4BLD: 10:17.18
MBLD: 7/9, 38:47.65

All done today


----------



## AbstractAlg (Aug 9, 2012)

*4BLD*

8:49

and then - *6:27 [2:55] PB*


----------



## Riley (Aug 10, 2012)

Finally understand r2 edges on 4x4! All I had to do was change my lettering scheme to match my 3BLD M2 spots. I was using Daniel Sheppard's lettering scheme at first, and I never could get used to which set ups matched which letter, etc. But now I just use the one I use for 3BLD, and it's SO much easier. I will finally try an attempt very, very soon.


----------



## cubegenius (Aug 10, 2012)

finally got a 3BLD success! second attempt.


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 10, 2012)

Riley said:


> Finally understand r2 edges on 4x4! All I had to do was change my lettering scheme to match my 3BLD M2 spots. I was using Daniel Sheppard's lettering scheme at first, and I never could get used to which set ups matched which letter, etc. But now I just use the one I use for 3BLD, and it's SO much easier. I will finally try an attempt very, very soon.


Good choice. I picked my lettering scheme by following my 3x3 one. Good luck!

EDIT: Just realised that is not true. I picked my 3x3 letters by following my 4x4 - I didn't use letters on 3x3 until after I'd done 4x4.


----------



## leonparfitt (Aug 10, 2012)

3x3 bld 5:26.58 first success with M2 edges! took me so many attempts


----------



## Riley (Aug 11, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> Good choice. I picked my lettering scheme by following my 3x3 one. Good luck!
> 
> EDIT: Just realised that is not true. I picked my 3x3 letters by following my 4x4 - I didn't use letters on 3x3 until after I'd done 4x4.



Thanks! Just tried an attempt, it was way off. However, it was a hand scramble, untimed, 94° F, noisy, done with a cube similar to a Rubik's brand and also done behind my back so I wouldn't accidentally open my eyes. I think I memorized correctly, just rushed execution too fast.

I will be receiving a new shengshou 4x4 tomorrow and I will try again. Hopefully I will succeed soon.


----------



## labirint (Aug 11, 2012)

Dmitry Karyakin 5BLD 10:39. Official solve, done at MNW Open 2012. National record, 4th in the world.

That was my 3rd attempt. 1st was 11:3x, 2nd - DNF (rush mode). 

Memorization time about 5:10, I use 3-cycles with some setups for centers, r2/comms for wings, BH for corners and M2 for midges.

There is only last minute of solve on the video, I hope it will be uploaded soon.


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 11, 2012)

labirint said:


> Dmitry Karyakin 5BLD 10:39. Official solve, done at MNW Open 2012. National record, 4th in the world.
> 
> That was my 3rd attempt. 1st was 11:3x, 2nd - DNF (rush mode).
> 
> ...



Congratulations! you use Images with story right?


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 12, 2012)

15:10 4BLD. First attempt in 2 months.

EDIT: 54.05 3BLD! First sub-1 since my break and first solve that felt good.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 12, 2012)

labirint said:


> Dmitry Karyakin 5BLD 10:39. Official solve, done at MNW Open 2012. National record, 4th in the world.
> 
> That was my 3rd attempt. 1st was 11:3x, 2nd - DNF (rush mode).
> 
> ...



Wow, congratulations! Very impressive.

And now we know who you are.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Aug 12, 2012)

Over the summer when I went to China I had too much time on trains and tried 3BLD. I actually learned it a few months ago but didn't really like the memo method shown in the video. Then I saw this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjWMo3cCH1E, and found the letters for the edges was very easy for me, but the tapping (and numbers) was really hard for corners. I decided to use letters as well for corners, and I got 2 successes! All untimed and hand scrambled, after just a couple attempts. And I thought blindfolded was really hard...


----------



## Skullush (Aug 12, 2012)

Average of 12: 1:39.36
1. 1:38.62 R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U L2 F2 D B' R' D U R' U B' F D
2. 1:47.88 F' L D B2 D B2 R2 B' L' U L2 U D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U L2 D'
3. (1:08.41) B2 D' L2 D F2 D F2 U' L2 R2 F' R2 U' L F2 R U F2 U' L2
4. 1:24.29 B' U L D R B U R' U2 L' D B2 R2 U' F2 R2 L2 F2 R2 D' L2
5. 2:09.59 F2 R' F2 L' B2 R2 D2 U2 B2 F2 L' D' L2 F' D R2 D B' F2 R F2
6. 1:16.98 F2 D B2 L2 D B2 U2 L2 B2 F2 R2 B U' B' L U' L2 U L F D
7. 1:47.90 U' D L2 B2 R' F' U' D L B R2 U' L2 F2 U2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 F2
8. 1:51.30 B' L2 U2 L2 F R2 F' R2 D2 R2 F' D B U2 R D L B2 F2 R
9. 1:35.48 U2 L2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 U2 L' B2 F2 R' D B L F' D' B2
10. 1:34.48 D2 F2 R2 U2 L B2 L' R2 D2 R' U2 B D2 R U B D' B2 U L F'
11. 1:27.05 D2 B2 L2 U F2 U' F2 D2 B2 L2 D F' R B D' B' L R2 D U2
12. (DNF(1:37.75)) L' U R L' U F2 D2 L B' U' R F2 D2 R2 F2 B' R2 L2 U2 R2 F' 

Good single and good accuracy. DNF was off by 3 edges


----------



## Maskow (Aug 12, 2012)

*Best Average of 5: 34.45 *
Standard Deviation: 3.8 (11.0%) 

1. (28.48) R' D' B2 D2 B2 F' R' D' U' R2 F2 L' F' B U L U2 D F2 B D' R' B F' D 
2. 39.04 B F' L2 U' B L2 U' F U L' U R B L B D2 R2 L2 U' L F L B2 F D' 
3. 34.58 B' L2 U' B' F D' L' D R2 F2 L' U2 R' U' F R' L' B D2 F B R2 L D L2 
4. (47.47) R2 U B F' D2 L' B2 R B2 U' D2 B' R B D2 U F2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 D B2 F2 
5. 29.72 F2 L' D B R' F' U R U' R F2 L' R' U F' L' D' L' B2 R2 D' L' B2 D F' 

Memo: 11.07, 12.50, 13.91, 15.43, 10.73


----------



## Evan Liu (Aug 12, 2012)

23:16.30 4BLD 
3rd attempt, 1st success
Memo: Images from letter pairs
Execution: Comms for centers, OP for corners, and r2 for edges.


----------



## Jakube (Aug 12, 2012)

Jakube said:


> *3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded: 13/13 in 33:36.18 [19:27.96] *
> _Finally, I think it took me over 10 attempts. Next step, trying 21._


Had some problems during memorizing the first cubes (accidentally shoot 2 corners onto wrong location), luckily I saw it during the review. Btw, 2:35 per cube (!!!)

In the moment multi is the only thing I'm good at. I'm right now experimenting with a new strategy, which has only 1 short review per cube. It is working surprisingly good with 13 cubes. It's very rare, that I have a pause during solving. But I'll see how good this works with 21 cube.


----------



## AbstractAlg (Aug 12, 2012)

Evan Liu said:


> 23:16.30 4BLD
> 3rd attempt, 1st success
> Memo: Images from letter pairs
> Execution: Comms for centers, OP for corners, and r2 for edges.



Nice. 
Do few more attempts, your times should drop extremely fast and you'll get motivation to keep on trying.


----------



## Evan Liu (Aug 12, 2012)

AbstractAlg said:


> Nice.
> Do few more attempts, your times should drop extremely fast and you'll get motivation to keep on trying.


Thanks, and I did two more attempts today so far: 20:16.16 success and 19:00.33 DNF by two edges, so it's indeed already happening.


----------



## MKLEIN (Aug 12, 2012)

1st BD solve was today after many days of attempts!!!!!


----------



## AbstractAlg (Aug 12, 2012)

Evan Liu said:


> Thanks, and I did two more attempts today so far: 20:16.16 success and 19:00.33 DNF by two edges, so it's indeed already happening.



Great, my first success was 15min, next was 8mins, so yeah, it's just getting used to. Good luck. 

EDIT: 4bld 6:37 for weekly competition


----------



## uvafan (Aug 13, 2012)

Actually did 5 attempts (3Bld) today after none for a few months.

Using classic pochmann.

6:56.01, 7:51.60, DNF(7:48.01), DNF(6:43.97), 7:16.57


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 13, 2012)

55.759 3BLD with 12 edge targets, six corner targets and a twisted corner. Feeling pretty good about SJC.


----------



## DrKorbin (Aug 13, 2012)

45.68 at MNW Open 2012.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlVagAqpLec

Beaten previous NR by 20 seconds, though a couple minutes later Anton Rostovikov beat it again (42.84) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMRpUh1okkA

Also 4:12 at 4x4 bld (no video, sorry)


----------



## DrKorbin (Aug 13, 2012)

labirint said:


> There is only last minute of solve on the video, I hope it will be uploaded soon.



Here you are: (filmed by Mihail Myshkin)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCsNtrlC4a8


----------



## Jakube (Aug 13, 2012)

DrKorbin said:


> 45.68 at MNW Open 2012.


Very nice. Corgrats.

My accomplishment: tried 21 cubes today. 
result: 18/21 in 1:06 [35]. On two cubes I forgot parts of the corners, 3rd 3 corners.
Better result than I expected. Tomorrow it will be much fast, had way to much pauses in this one.


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 15, 2012)

I know I'm spamming this thread, but I just had 3 consecutive solves with 16 second memo. =D

Execution though...

EDIT: 48.625 with 15 second memo, 8 corner targets and 10 edge targets.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 15, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> I know I'm spamming this thread, but I just had 3 consecutive solves with 16 second memo. =D
> 
> Execution though...
> 
> EDIT: 48.625 with 15 second memo, 8 corner targets and 10 edge targets.



Glad to see you're still fast! 

Step of that execution son.


----------



## rock1313 (Aug 16, 2012)

5x5 blindfolded in 20:44.84

14 Xcenter targets, 15 +center targets, 24 wing targets, 12 edge targets, 8 corner targets

PB by over 5 minutes YEAH!


----------



## Evan Liu (Aug 16, 2012)

3rd success for 4BLD - 13:50.80
Doing one attempt per day now.
This could've been faster; it had at least one execution mistake for each type of piece, along with several pauses.


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 16, 2012)

first 3BLD attempt in months: 2:57.99 

now back to OH


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 16, 2012)

9:36 4BLD


----------



## porkynator (Aug 17, 2012)

I've just decided to do a random avg5 before lunch: 33.78, 0.46 from PB!
Times: (31.79[8.59]), 35.14[11.63], 33.13[9.97], (35.33[11.70]), 33.08[8.73]
It's funny how the execution times are 23.20, 23.51, 23.16, 23.63, 24.35 (standard deviation: 0.22)


----------



## Ollie (Aug 17, 2012)

*3BLD* 53.98 PB...

...with Maskow's scramble. Still counts?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqm0auHunRg&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Ickenicke (Aug 17, 2012)

Ollie said:


> Still counts?



It's up to you.


----------



## Ollie (Aug 17, 2012)

Ickenicke said:


> It's up to you.



Head says yes, heart says no


----------



## AbstractAlg (Aug 17, 2012)

Ollie said:


> Head says yes, heart says no



"Follow your heart, Frodo". 

Head says CFOP, heart says Roux. n_n


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 17, 2012)

Ollie said:


> Head says yes, heart says no



no.


----------



## Ollie (Aug 17, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> no.



no what?


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 17, 2012)

PB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

44.84 L2 U' L2 D2 L2 R2 U' B2 U' B2 U' R D2 B2 U F' R D L' D' F 

Not even that lucky a scramble either. =D

EDIT:
Mean of 3: 51.51 (PB as well)
1. 58.07 B L2 B' R2 B' R2 D2 B' U2 B2 R' D L2 R' D2 F' D' F' R2 U2 
2. 51.63 B L2 F' D2 F D2 F2 R2 D2 U2 F2 R' U F2 L B' R D' B' L U2 
3. 44.84 L2 U' L2 D2 L2 R2 U' B2 U' B2 U' R D2 B2 U F' R D L' D' F


----------



## Evan Liu (Aug 17, 2012)

9:47.14 4BLD


----------



## Rubiksboy1 (Aug 18, 2012)

Finally got a 3 BLD success! I know that's easy for most of you but for me it was a big deal.
Roughly 20 mins maybe? And using a lettering system for memo.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 18, 2012)

Ollie said:


> no what?



it shouldn't count.


----------



## Riley (Aug 19, 2012)

55.53 3BLD PB!

L2 B2 R2 B' D2 L2 R2 B' R2 D2 B' U' F R2 U' F2 L' U' L2 U'



Spoiler



3 edges solved, grr parity.


----------



## Jakube (Aug 19, 2012)

1st sub 1 with my new letter-pair-list. 
Didn't made any shortcuts by doing visual => Memo longer than execution, lol.

*57.11[31.40* L2 U2 R' D2 U2 L' B2 U2 L U2 R' D F' L2 D U2 B2 D2 L D L 


Spoiler



2 corners and 1 edge solved, but 1 corner twisted and 1 edge flipped


----------



## porkynator (Aug 19, 2012)

26.92[8.39] F2 R U2 L2 B2 F2 U2 B2 L' U2 R2 F L' B U B' D' B U2 F 

y' R U' R' D R U R' D' y (8/8)
U2 L' D L U2 L' D' L (8/16)
U' L D' L' U' L D L' U2 (9/25)

L' R2 U' M' U R2 U' M U L (10/35)
d' L' U2 L2 U L U L' U' L' U' L' U L' U2 L d (17/52) :fp
d L M' U' M U2 M' U' M L' d (11/63)
B' L2 U L U L' U' L' U' L' U L' B (13/76)
x' z U R' U M' U' R U M U2 (9/85)

85 STM / 18.53 s = 4.587 TPS


----------



## ottozing (Aug 19, 2012)

Solution dosent work :/


----------



## porkynator (Aug 19, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Solution dosent work :/


I have written U instead of U' twice, now it's fixed


----------



## AbstractAlg (Aug 19, 2012)

*50.34 3bld*

55.88 3bld with *memo pb - 14.xx*

testing new memo - it looks like it's working. a lot of sub20 memos which I didn't have in a looong time.


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 19, 2012)

AbstractAlg said:


> *50.34 3bld*
> 
> 55.88 3bld with *memo pb - 14.xx*
> 
> testing new memo - it looks like it's working. a lot of sub20 memos which I didn't have in a looong time.



What's new memo?


----------



## AbstractAlg (Aug 19, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> What's new memo?



It's pretty well known, just not many cubers use it. Still developing corners. I will share when I reach sub 12 memo.


----------



## Mikel (Aug 19, 2012)

5x5 BLD first success in 40:09.13!! It was the third scramble for the Weekly Competition 2012-33. It was my 3rd ever attempt.


U2 L' Fw2 L' Uw2 B Rw' B' L Lw2 Fw' Lw2 R' B' D Lw' F2 L2 Fw2 D Dw' Bw F' Lw Rw Dw L2 Rw2 B2 D U' Lw Rw Bw' F2 D2 L' D2 Rw2 B F2 L2 R2 Uw' Bw' D Dw' L2 Dw F2 L Rw2 R' Fw Dw B2 R F' Uw Rw2

Edit:


----------



## cuber952 (Aug 19, 2012)

5x5 BLD first success in 37:59+2 so 38:01! 
This took 5 attempts 
f B' U2 D d2 R U' l b2 L' R' D' d u2 r f L B' b2 l2 u' d f2 b' U' D F d' r' u2 l2 L' R' u B U2 L d' l2 L B2 u R L2 d2 f' R2 f' R u' d D U B r' b' B L U2 F'


----------



## juconnelly (Aug 19, 2012)

Mikel said:


> 5x5 BLD first success in 40:09.15!! It was the third scramble for the Weekly Competition 2013-33. It was my 3rd ever attempt.
> 
> 
> U2 L' Fw2 L' Uw2 B Rw' B' L Lw2 Fw' Lw2 R' B' D Lw' F2 L2 Fw2 D Dw' Bw F' Lw Rw Dw L2 Rw2 B2 D U' Lw Rw Bw' F2 D2 L' D2 Rw2 B F2 L2 R2 Uw' Bw' D Dw' L2 Dw F2 L Rw2 R' Fw Dw B2 R F' Uw Rw2





cuber952 said:


> 5x5 BLD first success in 37:59+2 so 38:01!
> This took 5 attempts
> f B' U2 D d2 R U' l b2 L' R' D' d u2 r f L B' b2 l2 u' d f2 b' U' D F d' r' u2 l2 L' R' u B U2 L d' l2 L B2 u R L2 d2 f' R2 f' R u' d D U B r' b' B L U2 F'



This is Chris, I better get mine today or else I'm gonna be pretty mad that both of you managed to get a success before me


----------



## Mikel (Aug 19, 2012)

juconnelly said:


> This is Chris, I better get mine today or else I'm gonna be pretty mad that both of you managed to get a success before me



Let it be known that I beat Chris and John at getting a 5BLD success  Now who's up for 6BLD?


----------



## DrKorbin (Aug 19, 2012)

porkynator said:


> 26.92[8.39] F2 R U2 L2 B2 F2 U2 B2 L' U2 R2 F L' B U B' D' B U2 F
> 
> L' R2 U' M' U R2 U' M U L (10/35)
> d' L' U2 L2 U L U L' U' L' U' L' U L' U2 L d (17/52) :fp
> ...



Buffer in UR? Lol, pretty unuual 


4x4: 3:46.88 (memo 1:38.58)


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 19, 2012)

DrKorbin said:


> Buffer in UR? Lol, pretty unuual
> 
> 
> 4x4: 3:46.88 (memo 1:38.58)



Porky uses Old P. buffers.


----------



## porkynator (Aug 19, 2012)

DrKorbin said:


> Buffer in UR? Lol, pretty unuual





drewsopchak said:


> Porky uses Old P. buffers.



Exactly 
I tried to change my edges buffer in the past, but I think it was already to late. Now I'm stuck with UR/UBL, but it doesn't seem that bad.


----------



## cuber952 (Aug 19, 2012)

Mikel said:


> Let it be known that I beat Chris and John at getting a 5BLD success  Now who's up for 6BLD?


I thought about that. I think I want to get a lot better at 5BLD first though.

You beat me to a success by less than 1 hour


----------



## calebcole203 (Aug 19, 2012)

3BLD success of 4:07.69 in first BLD competition!


----------



## Mikel (Aug 20, 2012)

cuber952 said:


> I thought about that. I think I want to get a lot better at 5BLD first though.



That's probably the better route if you are going for a WCA success. I think it would be painfully slow using U2 centers on 6BLD, but I could do it.


----------



## leonparfitt (Aug 20, 2012)

3x3 BLD 2.52.22 first sub 3.27.xx!
dayan Guhong V2 Visual memo

scramble : F2 L2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 D F2 U' B' U' B' U' L U' L2 B2 D' U'


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 20, 2012)

leonparfitt said:


> 3x3 BLD 2.52.22 first sub 3.27.xx!
> dayan Guhong V2 Visual memo
> 
> scramble : F2 L2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 D F2 U' B' U' B' U' L U' L2 B2 D' U'



Man, got a 3:1.42 DNF on that one.  Would've been a great time for me too. Off by two edges and 2 corners. I think it was a memo error.


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 20, 2012)

cuber952 said:


> I thought about that. I think I want to get a lot better at 5BLD first though.
> 
> You beat me to a success by less than 1 hour


Doing 6BLD makes 5BLD much easier. Especially with memorization.


----------



## Mikel (Aug 20, 2012)

leonparfitt said:


> 3x3 BLD 2.52.22 first sub 3.27.xx!
> dayan Guhong V2 Visual memo
> 
> scramble : F2 L2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 D F2 U' B' U' B' U' L U' L2 B2 D' U'



I got a 2:05.46 DNF off by 2 corners. This would have beaten my PB by 18 seconds


----------



## Rubiksboy1 (Aug 20, 2012)

Second 3BLD success!
9:43.02 [5:02]
Using old-Pochman
9 edge targets, 6 corner, 2 twisted corners
No parity 
Memo was using a lettering scheme and mnemonics


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 20, 2012)

leonparfitt said:


> 3x3 BLD 2.52.22 first sub 3.27.xx!
> dayan Guhong V2 Visual memo
> 
> scramble : F2 L2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 D F2 U' B' U' B' U' L U' L2 B2 D' U'



2:23.14

I don't get how people do visual memo.


----------



## vd (Aug 20, 2012)

3x3 BLD 57.34 PB. Used CubeTimer.com scrambler, 10 targets for edges and 6 for corners, so it was lucky, yeah...


----------



## Skullush (Aug 20, 2012)

4BLD PB of 7:27.94
B' U' Fw' U2 B' Rw D' L' Uw2 F R2 B' U' R2 Fw' F' L2 D' Fw' D Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 B' F Uw' B' D2 Uw2 R2 Fw B R' U B Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 U2 D2

EDIT: ...followed by a new PB of 7:03.11
Rw2 F B Rw L2 Fw2 B' R' Fw' Uw R2 F' Uw2 U' B2 R' U L' R B' R Uw Fw' F D' B2 Uw2 Rw F' Uw2 F' U D R L' Uw B D2 Uw' R2 

Easy centers, but still proud of myself


----------



## leonparfitt (Aug 21, 2012)

3x3 BLD

2:37.86 3RD sub 3!! PB


----------



## Jakube (Aug 21, 2012)

*5/5* MultiBLD in *8:41.93*[4:55.64]

Got it on tape, but wrong angle :fp You can't see the cubes.

edit: 

(1:12.94+[30.62]), (*51.56*[24.11]), 1:11.38[31.04], 56.48[29.21], 1:08.44[33.23] = *1:05.43 avg5*

Single and avg PB, with the new list. The 51 was nonlucky, 10 edge and 8 corner targets.


Spoiler: Scrambles



Average of 5: 1:05.43
1. (1:12.94+[30.62]) R2 F2 D' L2 D U2 R2 U F2 L2 R2 F' D2 B' D' R' F2 R F' L F'
2. (51.56[24.11]) R2 D2 R D2 R2 D2 R D2 R' B2 L B' U' F' R' U B2 R2 D' B R
3. 1:11.38[31.04] L2 U2 B' R2 B' F L2 B' U2 L2 F2 D R' F D' L' R B U2 F
4. 56.48[29.21] L2 R2 B2 D' B2 R2 D2 L2 U R2 U L' B L F D U2 F R' D U'
5. 1:08.44[33.23] L2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B U2 F2 L2 R2 F2 D' R F2 L2 R' U L' B' D' U


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 21, 2012)

MultiBLD: 
6/7 in 54:.xx.xx fourth cube off by a three cycle of corners. Only my third multi attempt so I'm somewhat satisfied. Execution was a couple minutes slower than other attempts because I forced myself to use comms for both corners and edges as opposed to TuRBo edges. I find multi great for transitioning to comms for edges since there is no rush.


----------



## Skullush (Aug 22, 2012)

11/11 in 39:54.07!
1. F2 D' R' U F' R2 D R2 B D2 B' L' F' D U2 R2 U2 F2 L' U' B L D' U L' B F L' D' F'	
2. F' R B' R2 B2 D' L' B2 U' R2 F R2 D' F' D' B R2 F2 D' F' L2 B2 F' U' R D2 U2 L' U2 R	
3. L2 R' B2 R B' R' B D' B' D' B D F2 R U F' D' L R' B U F2 D2 F2 R B2 L F2 L R'	
4. U2 F2 U2 L2 F' D' L U2 R' B' L' R2 D F' L' R' D L B' F' R' F D2 B2 L2 R F L2 B' D'	
5. L R2 F U' F' U' F R' F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 B2 L R' U2 L2 R' U' L2 B2 F2 L R F' D' F L U	
6. F' L2 B R' D U2 L' D R2 U' B2 F2 R' D U R U' R U' L2 F2 L R' F2 L' U L2 R B F2	
7. L2 R F D2 B F L2 U' R' B2 U L B2 D' R2 D2 F U2 F L' U L R' U F' R2 B' F2 D2 U	
8. D2 B F2 U' B2 R' B2 U' F2 U F' L B2 F2 D' F' L' B' L F' D' U' B F2 D R2 D U2 R D2	
9. L' U' L R' F2 D2 B F R B' F2 R2 B' U R D' B L D' U B' U2 L' B' U' R B2 D2 U' F2	
10. F2 D F D R' D F' U' F' D2 F2 R F D' U' L R U2 F' D2 L2 F2 R2 B' R D' U' L' F U2	
11. U2 B2 F2 R2 D L' D R2 D' L2 D U2 L2 B2 L' R U' B' D R' B' L' D2 U' F R2 B2 D2 U' B2
Video coming soon


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 22, 2012)

Skullush said:


> 11/11 in 39:54.07!
> 1. F2 D' R' U F' R2 D R2 B D2 B' L' F' D U2 R2 U2 F2 L' U' B L D' U L' B F L' D' F'
> 2. F' R B' R2 B2 D' L' B2 U' R2 F R2 D' F' D' B R2 F2 D' F' L2 B2 F' U' R D2 U2 L' U2 R
> 3. L2 R' B2 R B' R' B D' B' D' B D F2 R U F' D' L R' B U F2 D2 F2 R B2 L F2 L R'
> ...



SUB NAR WOOT.

Just get sub-1 on 3BLD and you'll be ridiculous.


----------



## Skullush (Aug 22, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> SUB NAR WOOT.
> 
> Just get sub-1 on 3BLD and you'll be ridiculous.



I dunno, 3BLD is getting annoying with the DNFs


----------



## Jakube (Aug 22, 2012)

*Multi: 20/21 in 53:59.96 [33:29.31]*

Only one little memorization mistake, the second corner cycle of the 20th scramble was: ABPA, but I memorized ABPB.
Video will be up soon. 

Such a great time!!!


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 22, 2012)

first sub-1 ever 
58.98 
6 corner targets and 10 edges

so happy!


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 22, 2012)

Jakube said:


> *Multi: 20/21 in 53:59.96 [33:29.31]*
> 
> Only one little memorization mistake, the second corner cycle of the 20th scramble was: ABPA, but I memorized ABPB.
> Video will be up soon.
> ...



Congratulations! 25 cube attempt?


----------



## CHJ (Aug 22, 2012)

1:41.37 3BLD, first sub 2 success and broke PB by 20 seconds


----------



## Skullush (Aug 22, 2012)

Wow this really happened

*Mean of 3: 1:09.77
1. 1:12.58 U' R2 U L2 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 D B' D' F2 R' D2 F' L U' R U'
2. 1:16.82 L2 F2 U' B2 D' R2 D2 B2 F2 D' B2 R F L2 D F R' D' U2 L' B2
3. 59.92 R2 B' L' U F L' B' R' U D R2 F2 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 B2 *

First solve under a minute

EDIT: okay seriously what is going on
Average of 5: 1:11.17
1. 1:12.58 U' R2 U L2 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 D B' D' F2 R' D2 F' L U' R U'
2. (1:16.82) L2 F2 U' B2 D' R2 D2 B2 F2 D' B2 R F L2 D F R' D' U2 L' B2
3. (59.92) R2 B' L' U F L' B' R' U D R2 F2 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 B2
4. 1:11.01 U2 B D2 F2 D2 L2 F D2 U2 B D2 R B R2 B' U R B' L R2 F2
5. 1:09.93 R2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 D' B2 U' F2 R' F L2 D' U' L' B2 U' F D'


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 23, 2012)

Yay for consistency!

Average of 5: 56.69 
1. 57.33 F' L2 R2 U2 F U2 F' L2 B2 R2 F2 L' F U F R U L' D2 R2 
2. (52.83) U B2 R2 U L2 D' B2 L2 F2 D2 R D2 B2 F2 U' F' U2 R2 F' U2 
3. (DNF(59.06))  D R2 D B2 L2 U L2 F2 L2 U' B L' D' F D2 U' F L U' 
4. 53.68 R' U2 F2 B' U' R' D2 F2 B' U2 L2 U' R2 D' F2 U' D2 R2 B2 L2 
5. 59.06 F' R2 B2 U2 L2 F D2 R2 F' U2 L2 R D F U L B2 F' L2 U' L'


----------



## Rubiksboy1 (Aug 23, 2012)

First MBLD attempt: 1/2 in 18:xx [14:xx?] Yay!
Goal: 2/2 before school starts, in under 20 mins.


----------



## BlueDevil (Aug 23, 2012)

2:27.65

My first sub-3 success was also sub-2:30!!


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 24, 2012)

Just started using story with pair images for edges. Much Much better recall than before. I'm very happy!


----------



## Riley (Aug 25, 2012)

First 4BLD success!!!!! 18:36.57, 12:09 memo. Video too!: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6Ai97dbTaw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## rock1313 (Aug 25, 2012)

Riley said:


> First 4BLD success!!!!! 18:36.57, 12:09 memo. Video too!: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6Ai97dbTaw&feature=youtu.be



Well done :tu


----------



## Jakube (Aug 25, 2012)

Got it!

*21/21 in 52:34.60[34:17.67]*

I don't have a video. 

52 sec execution per cube. Longest break was only 2 seconds or so. Memo sticked.


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 26, 2012)

42.34 - D' L2 D B2 L2 R2 U' R2 D' B2 R D B F U2 L U' F L' U2

HAHAHAHA SUB-NR 10 second memo super lucky lol haha

EDIT: THIS GOT WEIRD FAST:

Mean of 3: 48.87
1. 42.34 D2 L2 B2 R2 U F2 L2 D' R2 D2 U B R2 F' L D R D U F2 U' 
2. 55.05 U2 R2 B L2 U2 F R2 B D2 R2 D' L' B' U L2 F L D L D' B' 
3. 49.23 D' B' D R2 L D' R' F D2 R' D L2 U B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D' R2 D2

Third solve was an 11 second memo haha. Apparently when I push my memo, good things happen.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 26, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> 42.34 - D' L2 D B2 L2 R2 U' R2 D' B2 R D B F U2 L U' F L' U2
> 
> HAHAHAHA SUB-NR 10 second memo super lucky lol haha



stop executing cubes slowly. execute them quickly.


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 26, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> stop executing cubes slowly. execute them quickly.



That was fast execution for me :/


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 26, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> That was fast execution for me :/



become faster


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 26, 2012)

N8W8 comp:

3BLD: 3:47.02 official PB

outside comp:
4BLD: 21.47 succes at Geerts place, with plenty of noisy people in the room, no earplugs


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 26, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> N8W8 comp:
> 
> 3BLD: 3:47.02 official PB
> 
> ...



Congrats!

Sorry about the 4BLD. (I misread that the first time)


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 26, 2012)

Moderately pissed about my 3 official DNF's but I gues as long as I get a succes within the next three attempts there is nothing to be ashamed off.

Last DNF was all the way at the end by Old Pochmann corner failure; messed up a Y-perm somewhere: off by corners and some misplaced (but paired up) edges...


----------



## aronpm (Aug 26, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> That was fast execution for me :/



I know that feel


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 27, 2012)

aronpm said:


> I know that feel



Thanks for sympathizing. It's pretty awkward to be near WR memo and have such bad execution. It feels so fast too...


----------



## vd (Aug 27, 2012)

57.26 3x3 BLD. PB by 0.08 seconds . NL, 12 edge targets and 8 corner targets. Memo was around 17 seconds.


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 27, 2012)

4BLD at N8W8! 16th attempt and I finally got it. Very slow, 18:16 but whatever. I was so happy!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 27, 2012)

Neither of these are PBs, but somehow both of them seemed worthy of mentioning here. Both are from weekly competition 2012-34.

7x7x7 BLD: 37:31.06 [20:02].
Comment: My PB is 37:21.70, so this was really close. I've discovered that to get times like this on 7x7x7 BLD, I need to: a) really have memorization sticking well, b) have a couple of early commutators where I get somewhat confused in the middle of them, so I really doubt I have a chance of getting it right, and c) decide that since I've probably missed it anyway, I'll just go as fast as I can and hope for the best. It seems like almost all of my sub-40 times have been like that.

3x3x3 multiBLD: 8/8 = 8 points, 31:10.26 [24:14].
Comment: I'm pretty sure this is my fastest ever 8/8. I'm attempting to learn to do multi as similarly to Maskow as possible; this was using his cube memorization order pattern (memorize 1, refresh 1, memorize 2, refresh 2, memorize 3, refresh 3, memorize 4, refresh 4, then refresh 1 through 4, then move on to cube 5; repeat for each set of 4 cubes, with no overall refresh at the end), and it also included hand motions like he does. The cube memorization order is exciting because it seems to be enough to make things really stick, and yet it scales linearly - 16 cubes should theoretically take exactly twice as long as 8 cubes! I find that the hand motions really help the memo to stick. Since this was so close to 30 minutes, I'm hopeful this means 16 cubes is quite possible for me.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Aug 28, 2012)

Did a BLD RELAY after a long time again. And got it on the first try..

3x3, 3x3, 3x3, 4x4, 4x4 and 4x4

Just uploaded the video in the gallery..

Dennis


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 29, 2012)

Mollerz said:


> 4BLD at N8W8! 16th attempt and I finally got it. Very slow, 18:16 but whatever. I was so happy!



Finally! Glad you pulled it off, although 18 mins is way slower than what you're capable of ... ignore my official ~24 minute PB here.

I finally got my sub-10 on 4BLD today - 9:16.73. It's like my 5th sub-10 attempt, so glad I finally managed to not mess it up. It's weird, it was a really horrible scramble (19 centre targets, 25 wing targets, corner parity). I'm going to try and get a sub-10 on Youtube soon.


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 29, 2012)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Finally! Glad you pulled it off, although 18 mins is way slower than what you're capable of ... ignore my official ~24 minute PB here.
> 
> I finally got my sub-10 on 4BLD today - 9:16.73. It's like my 5th sub-10 attempt, so glad I finally managed to not mess it up. It's weird, it was a really horrible scramble (19 centre targets, 25 wing targets, corner parity). I'm going to try and get a sub-10 on Youtube soon.



...just upload this one?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 29, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> ...just upload this one?



I would, if I had it on video , I don't record much. I'll be recording stuff at the weekend anyway so I'll practice until then and try and get a good success, hopefully sub-9 (I've had 2 sub-9 DNFs, including an 8:09 off by 2 corners at comp).


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 29, 2012)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> I would, if I had it on video , I don't record much. I'll be recording stuff at the weekend anyway so I'll practice until then and try and get a good success, hopefully sub-9 (I've had 2 sub-9 DNFs, including an 8:09 off by 2 corners at comp).



:fp somehow I read that you had it on video.  Good luck at the comp!


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 29, 2012)

4BLD in 9:14.11 stackmat. Also had a 5BLD success today which is never bad.


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 29, 2012)

Did more solves today than I'd like to admit (somewhere between 130 and 160). Also, over the past week my sup-1 frequency has gone way down.


----------



## Riley (Aug 29, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Did more solves today than I'd like to admit (somewhere between 130 and 160). Also, over the past week my sup-1 frequency has gone way down.



Nice, random question, but what is your general success rate?

Accomplishment: 1:04 3BLD in the weekly comp, and a 6.something in 2BLD. (4.something +2 )

And I think I'm slowly learning more BH...


----------



## rock1313 (Aug 29, 2012)

5x5 blindfolded 25:03.91

A good success before nationals


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 29, 2012)

Riley said:


> Nice, random question, but what is your general success rate?
> 
> Accomplishment: 1:04 3BLD in the weekly comp, and a 6.something in 2BLD. (4.something +2 )
> 
> And I think I'm slowly learning more BH...



I'm really streaky. When I hit the sweet spot it's like 80% even at top speed, but I go through groups of solves where it's down in the 60s. When I do lots of solves, I'm always changing it up. I usually set a goal for a group of 10-15 solves, like memo as fast as possible or pretend it's a competition or don't DNF or only use BH, so that affects accuracy as well.


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 29, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> I'm really streaky. When I hit the sweet spot it's like 80% even at top speed, but I go through groups of solves where it's down in the 60s. When I do lots of solves, I'm always changing it up. I usually set a goal for a group of 10-15 solves, like memo as fast as possible or pretend it's a competition or don't DNF or only use BH, so that affects accuracy as well.


Noah, Try doing 300 3x3 solves/day for a couple days. Take time off of blind. This will increase your turning speed which would help your execution.


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 29, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> Noah, Try doing 300 3x3 solves/day for a couple days. Take time off of blind. This will increase your turning speed which would help your execution.



I definitely should. Today I'm having a 4BLD and 3x3 speed day, but I'll definitely end up doing a few 3BLDs later.


----------



## Zaterlord (Aug 29, 2012)

I just learnt TuRBo for edges in five minutes.


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 30, 2012)

4BLD PB by 1:08 lol 7:03.12[2:56.91] U B f U F' U' D' r2 B2 R' r2 U' f' D2 F2 R f2 r L2 U L' R r' F' L2 F' U2 D' R U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 r D2 F D' L' D


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 30, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> 4BLD PB by 1:08 lol 7:03.12[2:56.91] U B f U F' U' D' r2 B2 R' r2 U' f' D2 F2 R f2 r L2 U L' R r' F' L2 F' U2 D' R U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 r D2 F D' L' D



Great, now you've passed me in 4BLD too.

Go away :'(


----------



## vd (Aug 30, 2012)

3BLD 53.24 PB. 10 targets for edges, 8 for corners...


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 31, 2012)

Apparently when I turn a little bit slower and don't pause between my cycles, I'm about 3 seconds faster.

PB Ao5:
1. 50.155 L' F D2 R' F2 D L2 U' R2 B2 L F' D2 L U' F' L2 D' F R B2 U' F2 L' B
2. 53.840 B D2 R F2 D R' F2 U' R' D2 B' R' D' L2 U F D L F2 U B L2 D2 R U'
3. (47.159) L' F U' L' B D' R B D2 R' U F' D' R F D2 B' L F2 D2 R B' D' R2 B'
4. (DNF) D2 F' L' D' F' U2 L2 D F2 R B2 L2 U' R' D B2 L2 F U R2 D L F2 D' R
5. 52.155 B L D R F' U L' B' D2 L' U2 B' L' F' U2 B D' R F2 D2 R' U F L D
= *52.05 Ao5*


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 31, 2012)

5x5 Blindfolded in 21:45.01[8:18.19]. A pb by a good margin. I'm quite happy. I also used a lot of commutators for wings hence the fairly slow execution but whatever. It's is a step in the right direction. I used an old school of mine for the journey that I formed yesterday. I thought this would hinder my solve but evidently, it doesn't make a big difference.


----------



## Ollie (Aug 31, 2012)

*5BLD* - 11:02[5:01] Uw Fw' F2 D2 F2 Bw Dw' Fw2 F' B2 Bw2 R Dw' Uw Lw' Bw2 F' B2 R2 Fw' F Bw2 U2 L Dw L D' U B' Bw' Dw2 U' F' L' F' Rw Bw' U' Bw2 R D2 Dw' Lw' L' Bw' F' D Bw F2 Uw' R2 Bw' R L2 U2 Dw Fw U2 L2 Lw2

Scramble was a doddle - 5 wings, 1 midge, 6 +-centers and 7 x-centers solved. Pop wasted about 20s.

[video=dailymotion;xt6uya]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xt6uya_5bld-11-02-with-pop_sport[/video]


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 31, 2012)

Ollie said:


> *5BLD* - 11:02[5:01] Uw Fw' F2 D2 F2 Bw Dw' Fw2 F' B2 Bw2 R Dw' Uw Lw' Bw2 F' B2 R2 Fw' F Bw2 U2 L Dw L D' U B' Bw' Dw2 U' F' L' F' Rw Bw' U' Bw2 R D2 Dw' Lw' L' Bw' F' D Bw F2 Uw' R2 Bw' R L2 U2 Dw Fw U2 L2 Lw2
> 
> Scramble was a doddle - 5 wings, 1 midge, 6 +-centers and 7 x-centers solved. Pop wasted about 20s.



wai you no use youtube


----------



## Julian (Sep 1, 2012)

Ollie said:


> *5BLD* - 11:02[5:01] Uw Fw' F2 D2 F2 Bw Dw' Fw2 F' B2 Bw2 R Dw' Uw Lw' Bw2 F' B2 R2 Fw' F Bw2 U2 L Dw L D' U B' Bw' Dw2 U' F' L' F' Rw Bw' U' Bw2 R D2 Dw' Lw' L' Bw' F' D Bw F2 Uw' R2 Bw' R L2 U2 Dw Fw U2 L2 Lw2
> 
> Scramble was a doddle - 5 wings, 1 midge, 6 +-centers and 7 x-centers solved. Pop wasted about 20s.


Wow nice, that's about my 4BLD memo time :/


----------



## Ollie (Sep 1, 2012)

Julian said:


> Wow nice, that's about my 4BLD memo time :/



Thank you!


----------



## drewsopchak (Sep 1, 2012)

Ollie said:


> *5BLD* - 11:02[5:01] Uw Fw' F2 D2 F2 Bw Dw' Fw2 F' B2 Bw2 R Dw' Uw Lw' Bw2 F' B2 R2 Fw' F Bw2 U2 L Dw L D' U B' Bw' Dw2 U' F' L' F' Rw Bw' U' Bw2 R D2 Dw' Lw' L' Bw' F' D Bw F2 Uw' R2 Bw' R L2 U2 Dw Fw U2 L2 Lw2
> 
> Scramble was a doddle - 5 wings, 1 midge, 6 +-centers and 7 x-centers solved. Pop wasted about 20s.



Stackmat next?


----------



## Ollie (Sep 1, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> Stackmat next?



Aye, then it'll be worthy of YouTube  Memory doesn't feel strong yet and not going 100% on execution yet. Congrats on your 5x5x5 blindfolded PB too btw!


----------



## drewsopchak (Sep 1, 2012)

Ollie said:


> Aye, then it'll be worthy of YouTube  Memory doesn't feel strong yet and not going 100% on execution yet. Congrats on your 5x5x5 blindfolded PB too btw!



Since when was sub 12 :tu not worthy of youtube? I hope to be sub 10 by mid september but I need to become more comfortable with more memory routes and a couple of my letter pairs like Q (eww).


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 1, 2012)

4:16.63 3BLD success!
Haven't had a success in ages. I tried to just be really secure and slow on this one, and it actually turned out to be a decent time (for me). SWEET. Maybe I can get some sub 4s later?


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 1, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> Since when was sub 12 :tu not worthy of youtube? I hope to be sub 10 by mid september but I need to become more comfortable with more memory routes and a couple of my letter pairs like Q (eww).



Since when was 5BLD success not worthy of youtube?


----------



## uvafan (Sep 1, 2012)

5:04.33 3BLD success. New PB.


----------



## Martial (Sep 1, 2012)

My 2nd video of blind, I'm now in letter pair words and in full commutators 
1:05.13


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 1, 2012)

43:34.73 4BLD first success  
Only second full attempt at a 4BLD, and the first one was earlier today.

Feels good


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 1, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> 43:34.73 4BLD first success



YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 1, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> Since when was sub 12 :tu not worthy of youtube? I hope to be sub 10 by mid september but I need to become more comfortable with more memory routes and a couple of my letter pairs like Q (eww).



For Q and X, I sometimes use Y and Z in place of them (respectively) because these letters are unused. So for letter pair like XQ, I might memo XY instead and think of a Xylophone.

Accomplishment: 10:00.00 4BLD memo.


----------



## CHJ (Sep 1, 2012)

4BLD new record! 13:25 (memo time 6:45)

Just hoping UKO has 4BLD now, that solve would easily stick me in top 80


----------



## drewsopchak (Sep 2, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> For Q and X, I sometimes use Y and Z in place of them (respectively) because these letters are unused. So for letter pair like XQ, I might memo XY instead and think of a Xylophone.
> 
> Accomplishment: 10:00.00 4BLD memo.


XI is xylophone for me. I think I might just use random images that are unrelated to the pair for the ones that I could never make an images for. That way you don't even have to deal with actual letters. Ex: XQ= Robert Yau


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 2, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> XI is xylophone for me. I think I might just use random images that are unrelated to the pair for the ones that I could never make an images for. That way you don't even have to deal with actual letters. Ex: XQ= Robert Yau



XA - A**
XB - B****
XC - C***
XD - D***
XE - "She"
XF - F***
XG - Goth
XH- Hate
XI - Eleven
XJ - J***
XK - ExeKutive
XL - eXtra Large
XM - eXaM
XN - eXoN
XO - love (xoxoxoxo)
XP - P***
XQ - eXQuisite
XR - eXtRa
XS - S***
XT - eXiT
XU - Shoe
XV - V*****
XW - Witch

I think this was Chris Hardwick's idea originally.


----------



## mDiPalma (Sep 2, 2012)

my roomate bet me $5 that I couldn't solve a 3x3 with my eyes closed.

let's just say that 4 scoops of chocolate ice cream has never tasted better.

the total time was like 3:30, but people were talking and playing loud music.

whoop swag.


----------



## drewsopchak (Sep 2, 2012)

I think this was Chris Hardwick's idea originally.[/QUOTE]
Really? I assumed it came from memory sport.


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 2, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> Really? I assumed it came from memory sport.



I learned it from Chris's page, so maybe he got it from somewhere else.


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 2, 2012)

PB single

41.28 U2 B2 D L2 R2 D2 B2 D' R2 D' R B R F2 R D' B' F R2 D R' 

12 second memo, 29 second execution. Don't make fun plz.


AND!

First Sub-50 Ao5!

Average of 5: 49.92
1. 48.67 B2 U L2 U' L2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 F D2 L D' R U2 F' U' B' D2 
2. 46.76 D B2 D2 L2 D B2 U L2 F2 R' F' L B D L' B' D' F2 U' F' 
3. (DNF(59.65)) B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L' B2 F2 L U2 L F' D' F D B R U' F2 L B' 
4. 54.32 D B2 R2 U L2 B2 U R2 U2 L2 U R D2 L' B' U2 F' L2 D F' R2 
5. (46.30) D2 B2 L2 D2 B R2 U2 L2 B U2 B' D F U L D2 R' D B F U'

I continue to improve! Yesterday I did no solves, but cleaned up a bunch of my bad corner cycles, and it seems to have paid off.


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 2, 2012)

not sure if this is an accomplishment or a failure
2/3 in 13:57 for the weekly competition.
Missed the flipped edge on the first scramble, everything else was perfect. It's my second best result, but my best is a 2/2 in 13:07. I'd have smashed that. An average of 4:39 per cube would be decent for me if I were doing regular blind.


----------



## vd (Sep 3, 2012)

3BLD PB 50.93. Memo was like 16.xx. Scrambler: U' D' R2 U' L R' U L2 F2 B2 D L D R' B L' R2 D R' F' D2 R2 L2 F B'.


----------



## PianoCube (Sep 3, 2012)

Yesterday, I smashed my old 3bld record of 6:58,xx and got 6:10,49. Today I smashed that record aswell and got 5:20,04. Thats crazy!


----------



## Riley (Sep 3, 2012)

Got my first place in anything! (3x3 Blindfolded: 1:36.61)


----------



## SpeedSolve (Sep 3, 2012)

PianoCube said:


> Yesterday, I smashed my old 3bld record of 6:58,xx and got 6:10,49. Today I smashed that record aswell and got 5:20,04. Thats crazy!



Congratulations!


----------



## Ollie (Sep 3, 2012)

PianoCube said:


> Yesterday, I smashed my old 3bld record of 6:58,xx and got 6:10,49. Today I smashed that record aswell and got 5:20,04. Thats crazy!



Congrats, man! Expecting you to go below 4 minutes tomorrow


----------



## AbstractAlg (Sep 3, 2012)

Ollie said:


> *5BLD* - 11:02[5:01] Uw Fw' F2 D2 F2 Bw Dw' Fw2 F' B2 Bw2 R Dw' Uw Lw' Bw2 F' B2 R2 Fw' F Bw2 U2 L Dw L D' U B' Bw' Dw2 U' F' L' F' Rw Bw' U' Bw2 R D2 Dw' Lw' L' Bw' F' D Bw F2 Uw' R2 Bw' R L2 U2 Dw Fw U2 L2 Lw2
> 
> Scramble was a doddle - 5 wings, 1 midge, 6 +-centers and 7 x-centers solved. Pop wasted about 20s.



Impressive. Really nice.


----------



## PianoCube (Sep 3, 2012)

Ollie said:


> Congrats, man! Expecting you to go below 4 minutes tomorrow



Not very likely . I have used more than 3 months to get from 10-15 minutes to 8-10 (not much practice at all). But I'm probably going to my first comp about three weeks from now, and I think it will be possible for me to get a sub 5 there. At least I hope so.


----------



## speedcuber50 (Sep 3, 2012)

I started learning blindfold a couple of days ago, using the Pochman method. This morning I solved the corners for the first time sighted, and I solved the edges without looking!

I tried the guy's memorisation method, but I prefer something which I came up with (I don't know if it already exists  ).

What I do is as follows:
-each slot in each orientation has a number (I use numbers 1-8 for the middle layer, 11-18 for top and 21-28 for bottom). I find such number easier than 1-24.
-I then remember the numbers exactly as Mr Pochman says to remember the colours (I'm better with numbers anyway).
-Finally, I recall each number from RAM  and place the buffered edge in the slot with that number.

Hope that was really intresting! Tommorow I _might_ try solving the whole cube blindfold-will post if I do!

P.S. I'm not really intrested in timing blindfold solves (I might be one day). I just get amazed when I see it, so I'm keen to try!
P.P.S. I am intrested in timing normal solves.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Sep 3, 2012)

MULTI BLD

5/5 - 10:34.23 mins

on video..will upload it later..

Dennis


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 4, 2012)

PB single 

41.08 F2 U2 L2 R' B2 D2 R D2 R U2 L U R U R2 B' D' B' F' R 

Just gotta keep inching my way towards sub-40 lol.


----------



## porkynator (Sep 4, 2012)

PB (and first 25 for me)!

25.30[8.16] B2 D B2 U L2 F2 L2 D' F2 U2 B2 R D B2 D F' L2 F' D2 F U 

x' U2 (little pause here) U2 R D2 R' U2 R D2 R' U2 x (10/10)
y' U2 L D' L' U2 L D L' y (8/18)
R' y U2 L D' L' U2 L D L' y' R (10/28)

z2 y' R U M' U' R' U M U' z2 (8/36)
U R' U' M' U R U' M' y' (8/44)
x U2 M' U' R' U M U' R U' x' (9/53)
y' M2 U R U' M2 U R U' (8/61)

61 STM / 17.14 s = 3.559 TPS


----------



## Ollie (Sep 4, 2012)

porkynator said:


> PB (and first 25 for me)!
> 
> 25.30[8.16] B2 D B2 U L2 F2 L2 D' F2 U2 B2 R D B2 D F' L2 F' D2 F U
> 
> ...



Nicely done  61 moves???


----------



## porkynator (Sep 4, 2012)

Ollie said:


> Nicely done  61 moves???



Would have been 59 without that mistake... very lucky scramble


----------



## CHJ (Sep 4, 2012)

First 5BLD success! 33:47.03 (memo 22mins)


----------



## mDiPalma (Sep 4, 2012)

2:12.77 pb 3bld with full audio memory


----------



## Ollie (Sep 4, 2012)

CHJ said:


> First 5BLD success! 33:47.03 (memo 22mins)



Nice!


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 4, 2012)

All these UK cubers practicing 4BLD made me want to practice. 1st attempt, 11:33.50[5:45]


----------



## drewsopchak (Sep 4, 2012)

Mollerz said:


> All these UK cubers practicing 4BLD made me want to practice. 1st attempt, 11:33.50[5:45]


First attempt an almost stackmat success :tu


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 4, 2012)

SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUB 40!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

38.71 F U2 D' R' D' F2 B2 R B' R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U' R2 B2 U' D2 10 second memo.


----------



## vd (Sep 4, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUB 40!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 38.71 F U2 D' R' D' F2 B2 R B' R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U' R2 B2 U' D2 10 second memo.



Congrats, your improvement is really impressive!


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 4, 2012)

4th 4BLD success: 21:11. Dunno memo split.


----------



## DrKorbin (Sep 4, 2012)

porkynator said:


> R' y U2 L D' L' U2 L D L' y' R (10/28)



Lol this is A9 and can be done without cube rotations


----------



## porkynator (Sep 4, 2012)

DrKorbin said:


> Lol this is A9 and can be done without cube rotations


face-palm to self: :fp
I don't always do move (or speed) optimal, but usually I know cases like this. I've always done this specific 3-cycle (UBL->BRU->DFR) this way, I don't know why.


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 4, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> First attempt an almost stackmat success :tu



I've already got a success in comp, I've been doing bigBLD for about a year but never really practice it. I did back in Jan/Feb and I was about stackmat times but never did. Getting back into practicing it now though.


----------



## Ollie (Sep 5, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUB 40!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 38.71 F U2 D' R' D' F2 B2 R B' R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U' R2 B2 U' D2 10 second memo.



yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 5, 2012)

Average of 5: 47.92
*1. 48.04 L2 B F L2 D2 F' D2 F' R2 U2 F' D B L' R2 F2 U B2 F2 R 
2. (43.68) L2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F' L R2 F D' F' R D' L R 
3. 45.33 D2 U2 R B2 U2 L U2 R B2 F2 L U' L B' U F2 D U L' U' *
4. (54.68) D2 R B2 L U2 B2 U2 R' D2 F2 R' F U F2 R' U L' B' L2 B F2 
5. 50.39 L2 R2 F' L2 F' R2 F2 D2 F D2 B D L B' D2 B R' B2 R' U B' 

*45.68 mo3*


Broke all my PBs today! (Well technically My single was yesterday since it's 12:14, but whatever)


----------



## Riley (Sep 5, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUB 40!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 38.71 F U2 D' R' D' F2 B2 R B' R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U' R2 B2 U' D2 10 second memo.



Congrats!


----------



## emolover (Sep 5, 2012)

Yes! I did my first 4x4 centers BLD just now with a time of 11:08.0(4:06.1) 4 tries.

It was a slow attempt as my last one was 7:30 but I went slow and checked everything. I actually made a mistake I had to correct.

My method is 3-cycle, set algs are too restrictive for centers.


----------



## labirint (Sep 5, 2012)

DrKorbin said:


> Lol this is A9 and can be done without cube rotations



I use 11-mover (F R' [U2, R' D R]) and I'm happy because there are no L moves in it.

What is your average times for ([R U2 R', D])x10 and for ([L U2 L', D'])x10?


----------



## ZalEw (Sep 5, 2012)

Average of 12: 31.57
1. (21.30) U2 B U B' U R' U B R F D2 R2 F2 B R2 D2 R2 D2 F
2. 22.72 U' L2 B2 R2 U' B2 U' L2 D2 L2 R' U B D' B U B2 L R2 F2
3. 38.98 F2 D' R2 D F2 L2 U' B2 D2 U' F2 L' D' B2 U' F R2 F' D' R' U'
4. 30.82 U F2 U' F2 R2 D R2 D' F2 D L2 R' B' L2 D B2 D' B2 L' D B'
5. 31.46 R' D2 U2 R' D2 R B2 U2 L F2 R2 U' F' L2 F U F2 U L U'
6. 26.12 B2 R F2 R2 U' R2 F2 R F D2 F L2 F2 L2 F' U2 R2 L2 B'
7. 36.61 F2 U2 D F2 R' F' L' F' U2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 F2 R2 D2 L2
8. 33.51 L' F' R2 F' U B U' B' L2 B2 L' F2 L F2 R B2 R' D2 L2
9. 30.59 D' L2 U B2 D L2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 R' F R D F2 U2 R U F
10. (DNF(39.60)) U' B2 D F2 U' L2 D' R2 U' L2 B2 L' F' D2 R D2 U F' D' U2
11. 30.26 B F L2 B U2 F' U2 F' U2 F' D' R2 B' U F' D F' L U2
12. 34.65 U2 B2 R D2 U2 B2 L R F2 D' R' D2 B U2 B' U2 R' U' 

Wow crazy. Too bad I scrambled wrong the first one...

avg 5 of the first scrambles - 28.33.. UWR ?


----------



## Renslay (Sep 5, 2012)

New PB: 1:28.80
M2/Boomerang


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 5, 2012)

ZalEw said:


> avg 5 of the first scrambles - 28.33.. UWR ?


So close! According to this, the UWR avg5 is 28.25 by Marcell. (Video)
Really nice solves though!


----------



## speedcuber50 (Sep 5, 2012)

speedcuber50 said:


> I started learning blindfold a couple of days ago, using the Pochman method. This morning I solved the corners for the first time sighted, and I solved the edges without looking!
> [...]
> Hope that was really intresting! Tommorow I _might_ try solving the whole cube blindfold-will post if I do!


Yesterday I tried solving the entire cube, but I failed (I think I remembered it right-made a mistake on a setup move near the end :/ ). I prepared my numbering system for the corners, though, and I did solve them correctly another time.

Today, I thought I'd persevere. I started by memorising then solving the edges, then memorising and solving the corners (two stages). Then, I began...

I don't know how long it took, but I started by memorising the sequence of pieces for the cube; edges, then corners. Then I started solving. At what I thought was the end, I hardly dared to open my eyes! But when I did, it was solved  !

Later today, I did it again. I think I was more confident, and I didn't find myself having to repeat the piece sequence as many times before I was happy I had it right! I think it's starting to get fun, not tiring.


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 5, 2012)

speedcuber50 said:


> it was solved  !



Congrats!


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 6, 2012)

36.047 U' R2 B2 U' R D' B' U' F2 R U2 B' R2 F2 U L D2 B' L D' B U R2 D2 B'

Technically my PB. VERY lucky scramble from chaotimer. Should I count it?


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 6, 2012)

your choice. I would.


----------



## ZalEw (Sep 6, 2012)

you can do it easily


----------



## porkynator (Sep 6, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> 36.047 U' R2 B2 U' R D' B' U' F2 R U2 B' R2 F2 U L D2 B' L D' B U R2 D2 B'
> 
> Technically my PB. VERY lucky scramble from chaotimer. Should I count it?



I use this rule: if the scramble is randomly generated and I didn't know it was easy before I started the solve, I count it.


EDIT: lol movecount & TPS solve:
30.95[8.93] U' D R L F2 R' F2 L2 U2 L2 B' D L2 R B' F2 D2 R F2 B' L' D' R B2 D2 

x2 L' U2 L U L' U L R U2 R' U' R U' R' x2 (14/14) (2-corner twist)
L' U' L U' L' U2 L R U R' U R U2 R' (14/28) (2-corner twist)
L' D L U L' D' L U' (8/36)
y D L2 D' L' U2 L D L U2 L' D' y' (11/47)

z y' M2 U' R2 U M2 U' R2 U y z (8/55)
x U' R' U M2 U' R U M2 x' (8/63)
B' M' U M U2 M' U M B (9/72)
z' y' U' R U M U' R' U M' (8/80)
x U' R U M U' R' U M' (8/88)
U R x' y M U M U M U2 M' U M' U M' U2 F' L' (16/104) (2-edge flip)

104 STM / 22.02 s = 4.723 TPS


----------



## Sebastien (Sep 6, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Should I count it?



Would you ask not to count it if you got that as official scramble?


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 6, 2012)

Sebastien said:


> Would you ask not to count it if you got that as official scramble?



Good point.


----------



## vd (Sep 6, 2012)

2 3x3 BLD PBs in a row. 50,63 and 49,43 next. Scramble for second one was U2 B2 L2 F' U' D' F2 B D' F2 D2 L2 D' U2 L2 B2 R B2 D B' U R F2 L' F.


----------



## speedcuber50 (Sep 6, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> speedcuber50 said:
> 
> 
> > it was solved  !
> ...


Yea  , today I tried _four times_ and the cube wouldn't solve on any of them! Once I think I muddled up the setup moves, then I forgot to swap the last two corners (got in a muddle as to which was slot number 4), then I forgot half of the corner sequence at the end, so the corners were in a mess, then, finally, on the last attempt, I couldn't even remember the edge sequence!

I guess it's what they call "begginer's luck"  ...


----------



## Ollie (Sep 6, 2012)

*MultiBLD* 2/2 3:38.18[1:56]

Method: Freestyle

1. B' F' L2 B' R2 B' U2 R2 B' F' D' F L R D2 F2 L2 F' D' U2
2. L' D2 U2 L D2 L' R2 B2 R' D2 R F' D' B' R D2 R2 U' L' B' 

A lot needs improving (still fairly new to 3-cycles on the 3x3x3.) But I've decided that my Multi-BLD at the UK Open I'll probably be attempting 10 cubes. I'd quite like to do a 2 cube attempt as well if there's time


----------



## Ickenicke (Sep 6, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Good point.



You aren't going to edit your sig?


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 6, 2012)

Ickenicke said:


> You aren't going to edit your sig?



I will. I just haven't turned my computer on since then.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Sep 6, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> 36.047 U' R2 B2 U' R D' B' U' F2 R U2 B' R2 F2 U L D2 B' L D' B U R2 D2 B'
> 
> Technically my PB. VERY lucky scramble from chaotimer. Should I count it?



That is a really easy scramble. However, under Mike Hughey's 20% rule, it's "non-lucky."

The 20% rule is kinda silly sometimes, because a scramble like M' has only four pieces solved...


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Sep 6, 2012)

porkynator said:


> I use this rule: if the scramble is randomly generated and I didn't know it was easy before I started the solve, I count it.
> 
> 
> EDIT: lol movecount & TPS solve:
> 30.95[8.93] U' D R L F2 R' F2 L2 U2 L2 B' D L2 R B' F2 D2 R F2 B' L' D' R B2 D2



(R U' R U' R' U)3 is useful in that scramble.


----------



## emolover (Sep 7, 2012)

I actually have an average now as the result of my 3BLD practice today. Also PB single! 

DNF(4:38.92)[2:46.69], DNF(6:25.05)[6:24.20],5:25.09[3:27.47], DNF(5:10.77)[3:10.58], *9:26.81[7:30.56], 4:36.45[2:57.88], 4:31.48[2:52.11],4:11.63[2:57.11], 3:49.28[2:19.64]*, DNF(6:49.03)[6:47.02]

Avg5: 4:26.52

I need to learn turbo again, I used OP for all the solves.

I am going to see if I can do more than 20 attempts per week from now on.



Spoiler: BLD Records



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ishment-Thread&p=779680&viewfull=1#post779680I

Multi: 2/2


----------



## porkynator (Sep 7, 2012)

PB Average of 5: 32.83
1. 31.35[10.43] U2 R B' D B D B2 D2 U' R L U' F B2 D' L' U' D B' F R2 F R2 B2 L
2. (30.01[12.19]) F' L F' U2 L' F' D2 R2 D U L D' L R2 U' D' R D' U2 R' D2 U F2 L' B'
3. 32.65[11.03] D F U D' F' R2 D F2 L2 U R2 B' R2 D U' R' L D2 U' R U' R U F2 B'
4. (DNF(40.57)[11.36]) F2 L' R2 D' B2 R' U2 R' B R D F R2 B2 D L2 F2 R L' B' U2 L B U' B'
5. 34.50[9.10] R2 L' B' F U R' D U' F B2 U D R L2 F U2 R D B2 L' B L' D L' B 

Reconstruction of the 30.01:

L' U2 L' D' L U2 L' D L2 (9/9)
x D R' F2 R D' R' D F2 D' R x2 (10/19)
D R U2 R' D' R U2 R' (8/27)

R U' R' U M2 U' R U R' M2 (10/37)
Lw' U M U2 M' U Lw (7/44)
x' y' M' U R' U' M U R U' y x (8/52)
z R2 U' M2 U R2 U' M2 U z' (8/60)
x2 R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R (11/71)

71 STM / 17.82 S = 3.984 TPS


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 7, 2012)

2:06 OH BLD while eating a banana.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Sep 7, 2012)

Awesome! After so long of no BLD practice: 

43.37 single
55.82 avg5


Me is back!


----------



## speedcuber50 (Sep 7, 2012)

speedcuber50 said:


> Yea  , today I tried _four times_ and the cube wouldn't solve on any of them! Once I think I muddled up the setup moves, then I forgot to swap the last two corners (got in a muddle as to which was slot number 4), then I forgot half of the corner sequence at the end, so the corners were in a mess, then, finally, on the last attempt, I couldn't even remember the edge sequence!
> 
> I guess it's what they call "begginer's luck"  ...


This morning-same thing. I couldn't get it! But then...

I went back to what I had been doing from days 1 and 2. I "solved" just the edges. Well, I couldn't even do that.

But then, when I came back to my cube a bit later, I managed to solve all the edges correctly without looking. The best part is, when I did go wrong the one time, I knew where I went wrong, so I know not to do it again! Then, I memorised the corners, and solved them successfully.

I generally think that's a good way to practice. If you don't feel like memorising a complete solve, just to screw it up at the end, then try this:

-Memorise all the edges
-Close eyes
-Solve all the edges
-Open eyes
-Memorise all the corners
-Close eyes
-Solve all the corners
-Hope that cube is really solved
-Open eyes
-Either shout for joy (if it was solved) or cry with dispair (if it wasn't solved) or, worse still, cry with even greater dispair (if the edges got messed up as well when you were doing the corners)

No, seriously, this is a good method of practice (for me anyway).


----------



## emolover (Sep 9, 2012)

Two days ago my PB was 3:49.28[2:19.64], now it is 2:16.89[1:17.23]. I just decided to go for it for the weekly and it worked. This was the session.

2:25.52[1:31.11], 3:27.88[2:06.83], 2:16.89[1:17.23]

Is sub one execution fast for OP?



Spoiler: BLD Records



3x3

Multi: 2/2


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 9, 2012)

Apparently my cube was holding me back. Immediately after applying a fresh dosage of lubicle to my guhong, I got my third sub-40, and broke PB Ao5 and mo3  Who knows what I'll be able to do once it's not 1 in the morning.

Average of 5: 46.61
1. (50.28) R2 B2 U2 L2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 R B2 F D2 R2 D' R U L R 
*2. (38.79) B' U' L F' U2 R' U' D L' B' L2 F D2 B' L2 F2 D2 F' R2 F2 
3. 45.48 D' B2 U' L2 U' L2 D2 L2 U B2 U F' L D L2 B U L2 F L2 
4. 45.94 U F2 U2 L2 D' F2 U' L2 R2 F2 L2 F' D U2 L' F' U2 L' R2 D' L' *
5. 48.40 F L2 D F2 B' R L U' R' F2 L2 U L2 B2 U' R2 U L2 U2 F2 

*43.40 mo3*


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 9, 2012)

Ollie said:


> I've decided that my Multi-BLD at the UK Open I'll probably be attempting 10 cubes. I'd quite like to do a 2 cube attempt as well if there's time


Sorry to disappoint but there won't be any MultiBLD at UKO. There simply isn't time for long events like that at a (relatively) large competition. I will be trying to get a quick 4 and 5bld in though as there are quite a few people keen to do that.


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 9, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> Sorry to disappoint but there won't be any MultiBLD at UKO. There simply isn't time for long events like that at a (relatively) large competition. I will be trying to get a quick 4 and 5bld in though as there are quite a few people keen to do that.



Couldn't it be done at any time, like 4 and 5 BLD?


----------



## Ollie (Sep 9, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> Sorry to disappoint but there won't be any MultiBLD at UKO. There simply isn't time for long events like that at a (relatively) large competition. I will be trying to get a quick 4 and 5bld in though as there are quite a few people keen to do that.



Thanks for letting me know! To be completely honest, I don't even own enough cubes to do 10 :fp so that's the stress of borrowing cubes put to bed.


----------



## CHJ (Sep 9, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> Sorry to disappoint but there won't be any MultiBLD at UKO. There simply isn't time for long events like that at a (relatively) large competition. I will be trying to get a quick 4 and 5bld in though as there are quite a few people keen to do that.



shame on multi but i'm lucky as thats my least favourite BLD event, definitely need 4 and 5BLD! will it work the same as WSMO where you can do it anytime or is there a set time for it?

EDIT: didn't realise someone had already asked that question but hey ho!


----------



## CHJ (Sep 9, 2012)

Yeah! first blindfolded average:- 2:23.52, 2:29.92, 1:51.92, DNF(3:11.79), 2:35.35. Ao5 2:29.60
I can be quicker but my success rate when i try and average sucksto high hell


----------



## BlueDevil (Sep 10, 2012)

Two successes out of three at my first comp doing bld. I was the only one who got a success on the first scramble and I ended up with 3rd place!


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 10, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> Two successes out of three at my first comp doing bld. I was the only one who got a success on the first scramble and I ended up with 3rd place!



Lol. I couldn't believe how dry that comp was given how many BLDers were there. Anyway, congrats!


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 10, 2012)

2:22.95 Ao12 on 3BLD. Considering I have 13 official BLD DNFs in a row I feel this is an accomplishment for me.


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 10, 2012)

36.24 R2 F' D2 L2 B' D2 R2 F' D2 F2 D' R' B' L D2 B' R D' B' U2 

Not PB, but significantly less lucky scramble than my PB, so definitely an accomplishment. 

In general my corners have gotten a bunch faster, and my execution is down to about 30 on average. Pretty soon people will have to stop making fun of me (for my execution times at least =P).

EDIT: I think that solve had sub-10 memo, but I didn't look at the timer.


----------



## porkynator (Sep 10, 2012)

27.96[10.00] L2 D' L2 R2 D' U2 R2 D' F2 U R' U2 B D' R F2 L B' L F2 R

[ R' U R, D' ] (8/8)
[ y' : [ L D' L', U ] ] (8/16)
[ R, U' L' U ] (8/24)

[ U Lw y : M U M U M U2 M' U M' U M' U2 ] (16/40)
[ y' x : [ M, U R' U' ] ] (8/48)
[ x : [ M', U' R' U ] ] (8/56)
[ Dw' L' z y : [ M', U2 ] ] (8/64)
[ z' y : [ M', U2 ] ] (4/68)
[ x' : [ R, U M' U' ] ] (8/76)

76 STM / 17.96 s = 4.232 TPS


----------



## rock1313 (Sep 10, 2012)

5x5 blindfold in 21:41.76


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 11, 2012)

PB Ao5!!!

Average of 5: 45.75
1. 45.87 U B2 L2 U B2 L' D' L2 F' D2 B2 L2 B2 L D2 F2 U2 L U2 R' 
2. 47.91 U B' U F' L' F U2 F2 D' F' R2 F2 D2 B R2 U2 F R2 L2 F' 
3. 43.48 F' U R' B L2 F' R' L U' L F2 R2 U F2 B2 U2 D F2 R2 U F2 
4. (DNF(44.91)) D' B2 L2 D R2 D L2 D' R2 U2 L2 F' R' B D L2 B L2 F2 U R' 
5. (39.64) R2 F' R2 U L U' D B2 R' B U2 R2 D B2 D L2 D F2 L2 F2 

=D


----------



## BlueDevil (Sep 11, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> PB Ao5!!!
> 
> Average of 5: 45.75
> 1. 45.87 U B2 L2 U B2 L' D' L2 F' D2 B2 L2 B2 L D2 F2 U2 L U2 R'
> ...


Congrats, and this is what I want to see at Princeton. I shouldn't have to podium again.


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 11, 2012)

10:56.76 4BLD. 2 low 10 DNFs beforehand. Memo on that last one was just over 4 minutes.


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 11, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> Congrats, and this is what I want to see at Princeton. I shouldn't have to podium again.



Lol. The first two solves at Yale were me, but the third one was just bad luck.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Sep 11, 2012)

YEEEEES!

I just did 2 blindfold solves after 3 days of learning and practising TuRBo algorithms for corners. But i did normal M2 and old Pochmann, just to see if i can still do it, without thinking too much "in" TuRBo and adv M2. 
First one was bad, because i couldnt remember the first corner fast enough, so i broke up. Then i did another one and got my FIRST sub-1 EVER!

57.85 seconds!!! 

I am SOOOO happy now!

And i lost motivation for practising adv M2 and TuRBo  Maybe i should stay with M2 and OP?!

Dennis


----------



## qqwref (Sep 11, 2012)

Nah, switch and get faster than ever!


----------



## Ollie (Sep 11, 2012)

DennisStrehlau said:


> 57.85 seconds!!!



Congrats! 



qqwref said:


> Nah, switch and get faster than ever!



Aye, this ^. 

Switching to 3-style caused my times/motivation to drop significantly. Now I'm averaging ~1:00 and can't even think why I used my horrible, horrible,* horrible* old BLD method.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Sep 11, 2012)

Ollie said:


> Switching to 3-style caused my times/motivation to drop significantly. Now I'm averaging ~1:00 and can't even think why I used my horrible, horrible,* horrible* old BLD method.



I remember using pure old Pochmann and getting very fast times. When i switched to M2 i was waaay slower in the beginning but then, after some practice, i got faster of course.

I remember using 2 step OLL and getting good results. When i switched to full OLL, i was waaay slower in the beginning but then, after some practice, i got much faster of course.



But when i watch some videos of poeple using BH and solve the cube in around 30 seconds, i think: I can do that with my method..why switch then? Right now, i would still say that i just want to learn a faster way to solve corners blindfolded. I know the TuRBo algs now. How long does it take to learn the BH algs for the corners? What do you think? Is there any site, wich tells you HOW to learn them? Because i dont think that you just have to learn 440 algorithms, right? Is it the best method anyway?
And i have LUB buffer (ULB woud also work, i could find the correct algorithm then too), but when i take a look at a page with ULB buffer, there are only algorithms like: 

UBL RFU RUB	[R, U' L' U]

Whats that??

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## Martial (Sep 11, 2012)

> How long does it take to learn the BH algs for the corners?


2 days for understand the theory, few weeks for recognize commutators. But there is no alg you have to learn like in TuRBo



> Is there any site, wich tells you HOW to learn them?


Read this



> Is it the best method anyway?


yes  But you can use some alg from TuRBo method for the commutators more complicated and get good times with them.

Where the BH method is efficient against TuRBo is in the case of pure commutators (8 moves without set-up) which can be solved with a setup + alg + de-setup in TurRBo.
When I learned it, my PB was 1:24. Just take the time to understand each type of commutator, and you will quickly recognize the easiest commutators after some practise (1 week). The other commutators will follow 

edit : [R, U' L' U] = R U'L'U R' U'LU (pure) but you will see it in the tuto


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks for your answer. 
What do you think, how fast is your execution for corners, when you understand BH?



Martial said:


> But you can use some alg from TuRBo method for the commutators more complicated and get good times with them.



What?

Dennis


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 11, 2012)

DennisStrehlau said:


> Thanks for your answer.
> What do you think, how fast is your execution for corners, when you understand BH?



Wow, that's a tough thing to measure. I decided to try. I did the following:
1. scrambled 3x3x3, memorized corners only, then started the timer and pulled on the blindfold, and solved corners only
2. if parity, I did as I usually do, which is solve corners such that only UBL and UBR need swapping, but I didn't perform any parity algorithm, so those two corners were left unsolved
3. made it a point NOT to think ahead to the first algorithm while memorizing; I didn't start thinking about the first algorithm to perform until after starting the timer
4. did an average 10/12
5. memorized a little more carefully than usual; I had all 12 successes, no DNFs

Result: 17.56
20.58, 16.68, (23.16), 16.21, 13.26, 12.46, 20.88, 15.72, 19.84, (11.81), 20.35, 19.65

I've only had 20 to 30 sub-1 solves at this point, almost all of which have been in the last few months. So my overall speed is not very different from yours. I probably average a little over 30 seconds memorizing, but a good solve for me is almost sub-25 memorization.


----------



## Martial (Sep 11, 2012)

A the beginning, I usualy made 4 commutators in ~1:25... But after some practise, I increase my times near to 30sec (as fast as in TuRBo), and 1 month later, I was at 25sec on average (but memo + execution this time) with parity solving.
Now when I must do three commutators (6 corner targets) I do 16 sec (memo + execution).
But I'm pretty bad in exectution (45 sec for the whole cube, with a memo in 12-15 sec)

You can use alg of TuRBo for the commutators of the parts 6 and 7 of the tuto, with 1 or 2 setup moves.


----------



## vd (Sep 11, 2012)

3x3 BLD 45.11 PB. I didnt save scrambler, unluckily, but it was 8 targets for corners and 10 targets for edges.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Sep 11, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> Result: 17.56
> 20.58, 16.68, (23.16), 16.21, 13.26, 12.46, 20.88, 15.72, 19.84, (11.81), 20.35, 19.65



I will try this with old pochmann later and tell you the results in this thread




Mike Hughey said:


> ..So my overall speed is not very different from yours...



I only had ONE sub 1 solve Mike! You are way faster i guess..




Mike Hughey said:


> I probably average a little over 30 seconds memorizing, but a good solve for me is almost sub-25 memorization.



I have no idea what i avg in memorization. I never look at the time. I think its also about 30 seconds..Whats your avg in 3x3x3 BLD?




Martial said:


> A the beginning, I usualy made 4 commutators in ~1:25... But after some practise, I increase my times near to 30sec (as fast as in TuRBo), and 1 month later, I was at 25sec on average (but memo + execution this time) with parity solving.
> Now when I must do three commutators (6 corner targets) I do 16 sec (memo + execution).
> But I'm pretty bad in exectution (45 sec for the whole cube, with a memo in 12-15 sec)
> 
> You can use alg of TuRBo for the commutators of the parts 6 and 7 of the tuto, with 1 or 2 setup moves.



30 seconds with TuRBo..solving only?! 
Ok, i know what you mean about the TuRBo algorithms..

Dennis


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Sep 11, 2012)

@ Mike

I did some averages for solving edges with pure M2 and for solving corners with pure old Pochmann:

corners ~ 20-21 seconds

edges ~ 17-17.5 seconds

I am faster with normal M2 than solving with adv M2 because i have to "think" less. Its not really a lot of thinking involved when solving with adv M2 of course, but i have to think about the fast itself, while memorizing and thats what confuses me every time...

About corners, i dont know. I still try to do some TuRBo solves, but its so annoying to be that slow in the beginning. I guess i have to keep it up, so i get faster with it?! Would be nice to avg between 10-20 seconds with it. Even 15-20 seconds is nice as i just realized. I thought my OP execution was about 15-20 seconds. Now i know, that i was wrong and that its 5 seconds slower.

Dennis


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 11, 2012)

DennisStrehlau said:


> @ Mike
> 
> I did some averages for solving edges with pure M2 and for solving corners with pure old Pochmann:
> 
> ...



Even if you're not using extremely advanced M2, you should always avoid BU


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 11, 2012)

DennisStrehlau said:


> I only had ONE sub 1 solve Mike! You are way faster i guess..


I had only had one sub-1 solve 4 or 5 months ago, so I guess that's why I figured we're similar. I have recently gotten a bit faster, but it doesn't seem like I'm lots faster - I just occasionally get sub-1 solves now, where I didn't a few months ago.



DennisStrehlau said:


> I have no idea what i avg in memorization. I never look at the time. I think its also about 30 seconds..Whats your avg in 3x3x3 BLD?


I would have to guess I average somewhere between 1:20 and 1:30. Over the past year in official competitions, I've averaged 1:35.61. But as I said, I have improved a bit lately.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Sep 11, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Even if you're not using extremely advanced M2, you should always avoid BU



Ok, thats easy and always possible, you are right. But i just dont like the cases for FU-xx/xx-FU and BD-xx/xx-BD. Too strange to execue them, dont know why. But you are right about BU-xx/xx-BU of course.

@Mike

There are 21 setups for TuRBo. At least if i dont care about doing 3 or 4 setup moves instead of 2 or 3 setuo moves.
I think i will just practise these setup moves and then try to recognize the case faster..

Dennis


----------



## Martial (Sep 11, 2012)

I think you can learn pure commutators and A9, they can be recognized easily, what do you think about it ?


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Sep 11, 2012)

Martial said:


> I think you can learn pure commutators and A9, they can be recognized easily, what do you think about it ?



I still dont know how much work that would be aaaaaand:
I never used commutators, so i have no idea what EXACTLY commutators are (and also i dont know what A9 ist). 

Dennis


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Sep 11, 2012)

50.82 DNF  I did UF instead of DB. Damn!

But then, a few solves later i got a new PB:

57.52 seconds !

I am still solving with pure M2 and OP. 

Dennis


----------



## Ollie (Sep 12, 2012)

*3BLD* 50.64[23.09] D2 U2 L' F2 L U2 B2 F2 R D2 L F' U F D L' D' B2 L2 D2

No video, stupidly packed it away for my move on Sunday :fp

EDIT:

Memo: sentences with audio for edges, audio loop corners.
Method: Freestyle


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 13, 2012)

Average of 5: 45.35
1. (DNF(48.69)[14.83]) D2 U2 B2 L2 B' R2 F' D2 F' U2 R2 U' F' L' B2 F D2 L2 B' U B2 
2. (43.50[15.99]) B2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D' U2 R2 U' B2 U' L' B' R2 D' R' F L' B2 F U2 
3. 45.94[12.92] D2 R F2 L F2 U2 L F2 R' D2 L2 U B' F' L' B D R U2 F' 
4. 45.32[12.77] L2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 D' F2 U B2 R2 F L2 F2 U B D2 U' F' R' 
5. 44.78[10.96] R' B2 L D2 B2 L2 F2 L U2 L' R' B R U' R' U2 L' F' D B' F2 

LOL CONSISTENCY WTF.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Sep 13, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Average of 5: 45.35
> 1. (DNF(48.69)[14.83]) D2 U2 B2 L2 B' R2 F' D2 F' U2 R2 U' F' L' B2 F D2 L2 B' U B2
> 2. (43.50[15.99]) B2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D' U2 R2 U' B2 U' L' B' R2 D' R' F L' B2 F U2
> 3. 45.94[12.92] D2 R F2 L F2 U2 L F2 R' D2 L2 U B' F' L' B D R U2 F'
> ...



Nice. But an average that starts with a DNF? What was the 6th solve like? 

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 13, 2012)

DennisStrehlau said:


> Nice. But an average that starts with a DNF? What was the 6th solve like?
> 
> Greetings, Dennis



DNF


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 14, 2012)

I've switched to a new main for BLD and everything's going right. It's a white guhong V1 with complete internal lube from thecubicle and halfbright stickers. My execution is MUCH smoother now (probably thanks to no torpedoes), and somehow my memo is faster too, perhaps because the cube is much brighter.


----------



## Ollie (Sep 14, 2012)

*5BLD* safety solve practice:

1. 14:04.43
2. 13:41.77
3. DNF(13:01.56) - accidentally forgot to undo an r2 interchange move.
4. 11.39.33

Knowing my luck I'll still probably DNF x3 at UK Open.


----------



## DrKorbin (Sep 14, 2012)

Ollie said:


> *5BLD* safety solve practice:
> 
> 1. 14:04.43
> 2. 13:41.77
> ...



Will you attend Euro?


----------



## Ollie (Sep 14, 2012)

DrKorbin said:


> Will you attend Euro?



Not this year - I start my university course on Monday and I'll be moving to London soon, so I need to save as much money as possible.

Once I've settled and have found a job down there, I'd definitely consider going to competitions abroad if I had somewhere to stay/someone to go with.


----------



## CHJ (Sep 14, 2012)

Ollie said:


> *5BLD* safety solve practice:
> 
> 1. 14:04.43
> 2. 13:41.77
> ...



UKO is only letting us have 2 attempts for 4-5BLD, just stackmat it!


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 14, 2012)

First success with M2: 4:28.10


----------



## Moops (Sep 14, 2012)

MultiBLD: 20/20

It took close to 3 hours but now I know I'm capable of completing huge solves. Hopefully I'll get faster in the coming months.


----------



## JasonK (Sep 14, 2012)

Moops said:


> MultiBLD: 20/20
> 
> It took close to 3 hours but now I know I'm capable of completing huge solves. Hopefully I'll get faster in the coming months.



Woah, awesome job :tu


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Sep 14, 2012)

Ollie said:


> I had somewhere to stay/someone to go with.



You're welcome to stay here. We could go to a competition together then..



Moops said:


> MultiBLD: 20/20
> 
> It took close to 3 hours but now I know I'm capable of completing huge solves. Hopefully I'll get faster in the coming months.



Nice!

Dennis


----------



## Ollie (Sep 14, 2012)

DennisStrehlau said:


> You're welcome to stay here. We could go to a competition together then..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! Noted 



Moops said:


> MultiBLD: 20/20
> 
> It took close to 3 hours but now I know I'm capable of completing huge solves. Hopefully I'll get faster in the coming months.



Woop


----------



## vd (Sep 14, 2012)

New 3BLD average of 5 PB: 57.03, (40.77), (DNF), 1:03.77, 52.76 = 57.85
40.77 is also single PB, but it was a very lucky solve.

Edit: I just made new avg of 5 PB: 57.11, (DNF), 55.89, 53.95, (51.05) = 55.65


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Sep 14, 2012)

U F2 D' B2 F2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 B2 F' U' F L' B2 F2 L' D R2 D2

33.28

(this is not at all representative of my usual times)


----------



## drewsopchak (Sep 14, 2012)

So why not delete the post?


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 15, 2012)

33.91[12.85] U' F' B' R' B2 D' L D' L' F2 R2 L2 U2 F L2 F' R2 F' U2 B

The amount of happiness in me at this moment is indescribable.


----------



## Ollie (Sep 15, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> 33.91[12.85] U' F' B' R' B2 D' L D' L' F2 R2 L2 U2 F L2 F' R2 F' U2 B
> 
> The amount of happiness in me at this moment is indescribable.



This is it!  World class now!


----------



## Micael (Sep 15, 2012)

Moops said:


> MultiBLD: 20/20
> 
> It took close to 3 hours but now I know I'm capable of completing huge solves. Hopefully I'll get faster in the coming months.



I like it!:tu

Oh, Dennis, you'r back?


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 15, 2012)

Ollie said:


> This is it!  World class now!



Well, not until that's my average


----------



## rock1313 (Sep 15, 2012)

Moops said:


> MultiBLD: 20/20
> 
> It took close to 3 hours but now I know I'm capable of completing huge solves. Hopefully I'll get faster in the coming months.



WOW, THAT'S AMAZING!


----------



## Moops (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks guys =]

If anyone could give me sound advice to getting faster at memo, please let me know =P


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Sep 15, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> So why not delete the post?



Uh, what?


----------



## porkynator (Sep 15, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> 33.91[12.85] U' F' B' R' B2 D' L D' L' F2 R2 L2 U2 F L2 F' R2 F' U2 B
> 
> The amount of happiness in me at this moment is indescribable.



Nice scramble and nice time! I did 27.51, and my execution was just 0.09 faster than yours (mainly because, since I knew it was an easy solve, I went super-fast with memo, but I also had a few lock-ups).



Swordsman Kirby said:


> Uh, what?



Someone posted after you and then realized this was "Blindfold Accomplishment Thread" and not "Accomplishment thread".


----------



## vd (Sep 15, 2012)

porkynator said:


> Nice scramble and nice time! I did 27.51, and my execution was just 0.09 faster than yours (mainly because, since I knew it was an easy solve, I went super-fast with memo, but I also had a few lock-ups).
> 
> 
> 
> Someone posted after you and then realized this was "Blindfold Accomplishment Thread" and not "Accomplishment thread".



I tried this scrambler, too, and I have got 38.27. I dont count it as PB, though, as I knew scrambler is easy.


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 15, 2012)

porkynator said:


> my execution was just 0.09 faster than yours



best thing I've heard all week. My average execution is still hovering around 30 though. This one had all my favorite cycles.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Sep 15, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Well, not until that's my average



Won't be long bro!


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Sep 15, 2012)

Micael said:


> I like it!:tu
> 
> Oh, Dennis, you'r back?



Yes 



Moops said:


> Thanks guys =]
> 
> If anyone could give me sound advice to getting faster at memo, please let me know =P



You mean memo for MULTI attempts i guess?
If so, i can just tell you this: Its really hard to get faster. When i am done with TuRBo, getting faster in memorization will be my next goal. For MULTI you just have to try memorizing faster. It will feel, like you will forget the images maybe and sometimes thats what happens, but after doing this over and over, your memo will learn not to forget the images, even if you didnt memorize them that good (creating really nice stories and so on). 
And of course dont check too often. You have to find your own "rythm" of reviewing. This is the same like the first point. You will be surprised how good your brain/memory will work. You know what i mean?
But like i said. I have to get much faster, too. But right now, I am working on my TuRB-corner method, so i will do that later. 
You have to find your own way/style for all that. 

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## drewsopchak (Sep 15, 2012)

37.02 pb. Very smooth solve. Shattered my pb.


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 15, 2012)

PB Ao5: 44.33 
(47.75) F' R U' B2 L' F' R2 U B2 L F2 U B R2 U' F2 R2 D' B' L' F2 R B U' F'
*(42.77) U' R' F2 D B' U2 L2 B2 U R' B D' L2 F' R D2 B L F R' B' D2 L' F2 R2
42.96 U2 F L' U' B' L F R' U2 F2 L2 U R2 B U R2 B' D2 F' L' D2 B2 U2 R2 B
44.10 B D' R B D' R' B' U2 R2 B U2 F2 L' B' R U2 L2 B' D R U2 B' R2 U' B2*
45.95 D' L' F' R' B' D2 F2 U B2 D2 R F2 D' L B' R U2 F2 D2 B L' U F R' U

*PB mo3: 43.27*

I am loving this cube right now =D

EDIT:
Also got my second best single earlier in the session:
35.94 L F R U2 F R2 D L U R D2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U L' B2 R D L U' F2 L 

EDIT2:
New PB mo3 from BLD race:
44.63, 41.89, 38.52 = 41.68



Spoiler



7. D2 L2 U2 F U2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 R F' U2 B2 L' B2 L' U F L'
8. R D2 F2 U2 B2 R' B2 R' U2 R2 U2 F' D' B' R B2 L' U L' F2 R2
9. D B2 U R2 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D' F U' B F' R' B2 R' D R


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 15, 2012)

First success with non-optimal BH (3:48.34)!! I say non optimal because although some of my commutators were optimal, one of them was [(R U R' U')3 , D] I also had pretty long pauses during corners.


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 15, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> First success with non-optimal BH (3:48.34)!! I say non optimal because although some of my commutators were optimal, one of them was [(R U R' U')3 , D] I also had pretty long pauses during corners.



That's a big accomplishment! I didn't do that until like a week ago lol. One tip is to replace triple-sexy with R2' U R2 U' R2'.


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 15, 2012)

You can also perform [(R U R' U')3 , D] as (R U R' U')3 D (R U R' U')3 D' so without using the inverse of sexy move part 
Still much longer than Noa's solution but flows better as using (U R U' R')3 in the second half


----------



## CHJ (Sep 15, 2012)

Two 4BLD successes in a row! 16:00 and 12:42 which is PB, usually i get successes once a fortnight so WOAH! i didn't think caffeine was that effective!


----------



## drewsopchak (Sep 15, 2012)

I feel comfortable using rUF buffer now! Now my big cube solutions are exclusively comms with the exception of parity.


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 16, 2012)

34.14 U L2 R2 U' B2 U' L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 L U B' F2 D R2 F' R2 U F 

I've discovered that how good a solve is depends very much on what corner cycles I get =/


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 16, 2012)

3x3x3 multiBLD: 6/8 = 4 points, 25:17.11 [17:05].

Yeah, I know it's only 6/8 (one cube off by 4 edges flipped because I flipped the wrong two, another off by 3 edges), but look at that time! And this is with Marcin's fully linearly scalable memorization approach!

Well, perhaps I should call it Marcin's "beginner's approach"; this is done the way he did 24 cubes - memorize 1, review 1, do 4 cubes that way, then review all 4, then do the next 4 the same way; when done with all groups of 4, gogogo. With 32 cubes, he switched to 2 at a time, then groups of 8. I guess I'm not ready for the advanced approach yet. But I was definitely doing the hand movements. And it really does help! 16 cubes sub-50 suddenly seems possible for me now!

I think I'm going to stick with 8 cubes until I get a sub-30 8/8, so it may still be a while before I start trying more cubes.


----------



## JasonK (Sep 16, 2012)

3BLD PB: *1:25.16* F U2 B L U' R' D B D2 R' D2 R2 B L2 U2 D2 B D2 B2 R2 L2

Scramble wasn't super-easy or anything - only one solved piece. Just reeeaaally smooth memo


----------



## rock1313 (Sep 16, 2012)

9th attempt at 6x6 blindfolded

FIRST SUCCESS!!!!!!(1:11:11.98) 

video here


----------



## Ollie (Sep 16, 2012)

rock1313 said:


> 9th attempt at 6x6 blindfolded
> 
> FIRST SUCCESS!!!!!!(1:11:11.98)
> 
> video here



Great solve and reaction! I always wait to take the blindfold off too - adds extra tension 

Desperately wanting to try this as soon as I've bought a 6x6x6, what cube was that?


----------



## rock1313 (Sep 16, 2012)

Ollie said:


> Great solve and reaction! I always wait to take the blindfold off too - adds extra tension
> 
> Desperately wanting to try this as soon as I've bought a 6x6x6, what cube was that?



shengshou with black stickers (I hate white stickers on a white cube)


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 16, 2012)

rock1313 said:


> 9th attempt at 6x6 blindfolded
> 
> FIRST SUCCESS!!!!!!(1:11:11.98)
> 
> video here



Congrats! I thought you were going to cry at the end in celebration


----------



## Moops (Sep 16, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> 3x3x3 multiBLD: 6/8 = 4 points, 25:17.11 [17:05].
> 
> Well, perhaps I should call it Marcin's "beginner's approach"; this is done the way he did 24 cubes - memorize 1, review 1, do 4 cubes that way, then review all 4, then do the next 4 the same way; when done with all groups of 4, gogogo. With 32 cubes, he switched to 2 at a time, then groups of 8. I guess I'm not ready for the advanced approach yet. But I was definitely doing the hand movements. And it really does help! 16 cubes sub-50 suddenly seems possible for me now!
> 
> I think I'm going to stick with 8 cubes until I get a sub-30 8/8, so it may still be a while before I start trying more cubes.



That's interesting, I review the same way (memo 1, review 1, then review 4) but have never heard of 'Marcin's approach'. Could you link me?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 16, 2012)

Moops said:


> That's interesting, I review the same way (memo 1, review 1, then review 4) but have never heard of 'Marcin's approach'. Could you link me?



I base that entirely on watching his videos. I might not be interpreting it right, but it's what I think I saw. Upon looking at some other videos, it does seem like he's changed it more than that; I just know that the first one I really watched carefully worked this way (memo 1, review 1, then review 4).

Edit: Actually, it's strange - now I can't even find a video of his that shows that pattern - all of them look like they're review 2, then review 8. I wonder if I just saw it wrong, or if there's one of his videos where he really did it the way I saw it.


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 16, 2012)

49.45 Avg12


----------



## Maskow (Sep 16, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> Edit: Actually, it's strange - now I can't even find a video of his that shows that pattern - all of them look like they're review 2, then review 8. I wonder if I just saw it wrong, or if there's one of his videos where he really did it the way I saw it.




Because I never did it in this way.
Now: memorise 2, review 2, memorise 2, review 2... then review 8. After last full 8 I review all cubes. Then I memorise rest of them and solve them first.
Before: look at my 16/16 (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJyPsra46Ao) <<< I don't recommend it. It was so strange and I don't understand why I did it in this way 

My very old system: Memorise 2, review 2, memorise 2, review 4, memorise 2, review 6, memorise 2, review 8, review last 6, review last 4, review last 2... And never back to them.


----------



## Jakube (Sep 16, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> Edit: Actually, it's strange - now I can't even find a video of his that shows that pattern - all of them look like they're review 2, then review 8. I wonder if I just saw it wrong, or if there's one of his videos where he really did it the way I saw it.



Maybe you got it from me. I suggested it some weeks ago. It worked perfect for me, when doing 13 cubes. But it was horrible with >20 cubes. I forgot way too many. Now I end the usual (1-1-4) reviews with a big review with all-1 cubes.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Sep 16, 2012)

1:02.74 BLD single. I don't have the scramble, it was on twist the web. This beats my PB by 12 seconds. I guess sub-1 is closer than I thought!


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 16, 2012)

blackzabbathfan said:


> 1:02.74 BLD single. I don't have the scramble, it was on twist the web. This beats my PB by 12 seconds. I guess sub-1 is closer than I thought!




Congrats!!! Keep pushing yourself and you'll surprise yourself. Never "just" practice.


----------



## CHJ (Sep 16, 2012)

Two sub 1:50's in a row and two 4BLD successes in a row, im feeling weirded out by my own unknown ability


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Sep 16, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> And this is with Marcin's fully linearly scalable memorization approach!



Linearly scalable, you say? Why don't you just try like, 18/18 sub-hour?


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Sep 17, 2012)

Just finished my TuRBo-system for corners (3 days of work). 
It was a lot of fun but also very exhausting.
Now i can finally start practising..

Dennis


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 17, 2012)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Linearly scalable, you say? Why don't you just try like, 18/18 sub-hour?



Because I'm chicken.

Actually, I want to get 8/8 first, then I'll go for 16, hoping to get sub-50.

And Marcin, sorry I misjudged; I still don't know how I got it so wrong. Now I have to decide whether to switch to your actual current system or not. I probably will switch. And I guess with the last review, it's not actually linearly scalable; I may try leaving that out.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Sep 17, 2012)

DennisStrehlau said:


> Just finished my TuRBo-system for corners (3 days of work).
> It was a lot of fun but also very exhausting.
> Now i can finally start practising..
> 
> Dennis



Three days?? How advanced is this system?!


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Sep 17, 2012)

4/4 corner solving


----------



## rubiksarlen (Sep 17, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> 4/4 corner solving



Method?

anyway, my accomplishment:

5 or so sub-50 solves, one of them a 44  Accuracy today was quite high.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Sep 17, 2012)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Three days?? How advanced is this system?!


And for eveybody else who is interested in my TuRBo system, that i learn at the moment:

Basically, its the normal TuRBo system. But the problem about TuRBo are the setup moves because you have to think about the changing orientation, when setting up the 2 corners to the 2 spots, too much. So i made a list with every possible case (378). I always use 2 setup moves, only for 2 corners, i need 3 setup moves. I have a program where i wrote down every possible case, wich means, every image (378 of course).
I also invented 18 images for the 18 different algorithms. Then i added the name of the cases to every image. 
I learned every case the past 2 days, so i know that image 235 is case no 12 for example. Now i have to get used to all the 21 possible setup moves. I can practise to find the belonging algorithm to every case with this program now.

For example: 

The program says image "barn" and then i say its algorithm "chocolate" (7th TuRBo algorithm). 
I know the setup move is R'F2, because it logical but of course i will get used to set up everything without thinking at all (only 21 possibilities, like i said). And of course i know, that "barn" is DRB-DLF.

Basically, i only have to get used to this:

1. Set up every possible case VERY fast and to undo everything VERY fast, too. 
2. Thinking about setting up the next case, while undoing the present one.

Finding the belonging algorithm to the present case takes me already less than 0.5 seconds i would say. 

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## DrKorbin (Sep 17, 2012)

DennisStrehlau said:


> Basically, its the normal TuRBo system. But the problem about TuRBo are the setup moves because you have to think about the changing orientation, when setting up the 2 corners to the 2 spots, too much. So i made a list with every possible case (378). I always use 2 setup moves, only for 2 corners, i need 3 setup moves. I have a program where i wrote down every possible case, wich means, every image (378 of course).
> I also invented 18 images for the 18 different algorithms. Then i added the name of the cases to every image.
> I learned every case the past 2 days, so i know that image 235 is case no 12 for example. Now i have to get used to all the 21 possible setup moves. I can practise to find the belonging algorithm to every case with this program now.



Oh my.
In full BH you have 15 or 18 algs (I don't remember exact number). Each alg can be executed normal or reversed; normal or mirrored; and with arbitrary cube rotation.
So for every of 378 cases you just have to learn an alg (one of 18), a cube rotation and flags (mirrored/reversed/none/both).
If you were capable to learn your system for TuRBo, you are really capable to learn this for BH, but that will bring you more benefit, and your setups for TuRBo will become useless, when you know BH.


----------



## vd (Sep 17, 2012)

3BLD PB avg of 5: 48.75, 52.89, (58.49), 56.51, (47.59) = 52.72

I was not lucky at all I think, I just somehow did better then usually .


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Sep 17, 2012)

DrKorbin said:


> Oh my.
> In full BH you have 15 or 18 algs (I don't remember exact number). Each alg can be executed normal or reversed; normal or mirrored; and with arbitrary cube rotation.
> So for every of 378 cases you just have to learn an alg (one of 18), a cube rotation and flags (mirrored/reversed/none/both).
> If you were capable to learn your system for TuRBo, you are really capable to learn this for BH, but that will bring you more benefit, and your setups for TuRBo will become useless, when you know BH.



Thank you. You are the first person who explained BH to me in like 3 sentences. 
I didnt KNOW, that BH works exactly like that, but i TOUGHT so.
I dont really like cube rotations that much. XY', ZX, YZ' or whatever is also a kind of setup-move i think. And doing R2F-algorithm-R2F' takes the same time as if you would do: YZ'-algorithm-ZY'. At least i think so. 
Anyway, i guess i will learn BH one day. But i just started to learn TuRBo. So i should stay with that for the moment. And somebody (maybe it was even you) told me, that i can add more and more BH cases in the future, until i am full BH. So i dont think, that its a waste of time or anything. Right?

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## Martial (Sep 17, 2012)

The difference between algs from TuRBo and BH : if you stop cubing few weeks/months, you'll remember BH algs, but not TuRBo algs. All is said.


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 17, 2012)

PB Ao5: 44.18
*41.75
(40.33)
42.73*
(DNF)
48.06

*PB mo3: 41.60*

I'll add the scrambles later. They're on chao timer and I'll have to type them out by hand.


----------



## Sebastien (Sep 17, 2012)

Martial said:


> The difference between algs from TuRBo and BH : if you stop cubing few weeks/months, you'll remember BH algs, but not TuRBo algs. All is said.



With Turbo being a subset of BH your statement doesn't make too much sense.


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 17, 2012)

Sebastien said:


> With Turbo being a subset of BH your statement doesn't make too much sense.



However, thinking about BH as intuitive algs and Turbo as memorized ones, it does.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Sep 17, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> However, thinking about BH as intuitive algs and Turbo as memorized ones, it does.



Even if im a noob when it comes to BH:
You have to "learn" at least SOME algorithms for BH right? And there at least as many as for TuRBo (wich is not a lot).
The rest in TuRBo is more or less intuitive, too (setups and one of the algorithms). So where is the difference?

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 17, 2012)

DennisStrehlau said:


> You have to "learn" at least SOME algorithms for BH right?



Nope. All intuitive for me except For the rare times when I use an R U U-perm.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Sep 18, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Nope. All intuitive for me except For the rare times when I use an R U U-perm.



Ok. I love your signature by the way 

*A new accomplishment:*

I just finished checking *ALL* my TuRBo algorithms that i wrote down. All of the 378, to make sure, that i didnt do any mistakes, before i completely use it for all my BLD/MULTI BLD solves. So i set up *EVERY* single possible case with old Pochmann and then solved it with TuRBo. Then i checked, if i have the correct image (the image for the algorithm) in my list. I didnt find any mistakes after ~170 images. 
But all in all i found 4 mistakes. So it was *DEFINITELY* worth it! But i am totally exhausted now and my back hurts. It took me more than *2 1/2 hours*..so painfull  ..

Dennis


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 18, 2012)

DennisStrehlau said:


> Ok. I love your signature by the way
> 
> *A new accomplishment:*
> 
> ...



Thanks, and that takes dedication. I've tried to do that a few times but never made it past E lol.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Sep 18, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Thanks, and that takes dedication. I've tried to do that a few times but never made it past E lol.



Thanks Noah. 
Well, you should do it then. It will help and you will get even better. 

Dennis


----------



## Sebastien (Sep 18, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> However, thinking about BH as intuitive algs and Turbo as memorized ones, it does.



Sure, but that's a rather bad assumption to make.


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 18, 2012)

Sebastien said:


> Sure, but that's a rather bad assumption to make.



Really? I always thought of Turbo as a way for people who don't understand comms to still use 3-cycles. The way I see it, if you understand comms, you have no business using Turbo.


EDIT:

30.16 F2 D2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L' D2 L U2 R U B U' R B F' U R2 B' F 

Screwed up execution badly. Memo in 8. Pretty sure someone fast can sub-23 this

EDIT2: by the 20% rule I'm not counting this as PB.


----------



## emolover (Sep 18, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Really? I always thought of Turbo as a way for people who don't understand comms to still use 3-cycles. The way I see it, if you understand comms, you have no business using Turbo.



I am sorry but that is a load of crap. Just because somebody uses turbo does not mean they do not understand comms. Some people(me) use turbo because they don't expect to do much in the world of blindfold. Other might just not want to "learn" all those cases.

Maskow still used some turbo.


----------



## Applecow (Sep 18, 2012)

Noahaha, how do you do your Memo?


----------



## TMOY (Sep 18, 2012)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> U F2 D' B2 F2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 B2 F' U' F L' B2 F2 L' D R2 D2
> 
> 33.28
> 
> (this is not at all representative of my usual times)



Got 43.14 on this one (16.11 memo).


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 18, 2012)

Applecow said:


> Noahaha, how do you do your Memo?



I use an image for my corners and then audio loop the edges real quick, executing edges first of course.

@Emolover 
You are totally right about that. What I should have said is that if you're using turbo for corners and you're doing the algs intuitively instead of by memorization it probably isn't that big a step to move to intuitive BH. My whole point was that there probably aren't very many people who use intuitive turbo and a similarly low amount of people who use non-intuitive BH, as in not understanding your commutators.


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 18, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> EDIT:
> 
> 30.16 F2 D2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L' D2 L U2 R U B U' R B F' U R2 B' F
> 
> ...



 DNF(1:40.56)
I think I didn't undo the setup move after the corner rotation. My corners are off by an F' (which would have been what I missed) and I'm off by 4 edges... :/ Blech...
Wouldn't have counted it as PB anyway though, so it's not too bad.


----------



## JasonK (Sep 18, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> 30.16 F2 D2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L' D2 L U2 R U B U' R B F' U R2 B' F
> 
> Screwed up execution badly. Memo in 8. Pretty sure someone fast can sub-23 this
> 
> EDIT2: by the 20% rule I'm not counting this as PB.



Lol 56.11. My PB is 1:25.16 so that's pretty insane...


----------



## Sebastien (Sep 18, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> What I should have said is that if you're using turbo for corners and you're doing the algs intuitively instead of by memorization it probably isn't that big a step to move to intuitive BH.



I understand commutators very well and I consider switching from OP to Turbo for corners somewhen soon. I think this is going to be quite easy because Turbo has not many Algs and I will learn all of them intuitively (and I guess I will already know half of them very well). 
Switching from Turbo to an efficient use of BH afterwards seems like a significantly huge step to me though.


----------



## porkynator (Sep 18, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> 30.16 F2 D2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L' D2 L U2 R U B U' R B F' U R2 B' F
> 
> Screwed up execution badly. Memo in 8. Pretty sure someone fast can sub-23 this
> 
> EDIT2: by the 20% rule I'm not counting this as PB.



25.01[6.52], with a lock-up at the end (I lost maybe 1 - 1.5 seconds)


Spoiler



lol corners


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 18, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> 30.16 F2 D2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L' D2 L U2 R U B U' R B F' U R2 B' F



I got 51.16 on this; that was fun.


----------



## TMOY (Sep 19, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> 30.16 F2 D2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L' D2 L U2 R U B U' R B F' U R2 B' F



41.48 for me (14.06 memo).


----------



## Mikel (Sep 19, 2012)

I got my personal best of 1:59.84 (3x3) on the 14th scramble of the Weekly Competition 2012-37!

L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R' U2 R U2 R' D2 B D' L F' R2 D2 F L2 R

(Previous PB was 2:07)


----------



## porkynator (Sep 19, 2012)

26.71[7.36] U F2 D' F2 L2 D' R2 D' U' L2 F R U2 R B' D2 R' F2 U' B U2 

x2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' L' U2 L U L' U L x2 (14/14)
[ F : [ U2, R' D2 R ] ] (10/24)
[ x' R2 : [ U2, R D R' ] ] (9/33)
[ R D2 R', U ] (8/41)

[ z : [ M, U' R2 U ] ] (8/49)
[ y' x : [ U R' U', M ] ] (8/57)
M2 y' L2 U L U L' U' L' U' L' U L y M2 (13/70)
[ z' y : [ U2, M' ] ] (4/74)
[ x: [ R', U M2 U' ] ] (8/82)

82 STM / 19.35 s = 4.238 TPS


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 20, 2012)

2:57.02 single on Blindfold Race 2012-37 scramble 2
Pretty sweet stuff. Best on camera and 3rd sub3 success.
I'll upload the video later.


Now I have to do this again later. And again. And again.


----------



## Petro Leum (Sep 20, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> And again. And again.









Congratz btw


----------



## Jakube (Sep 20, 2012)

*avg5: 56.11*
avg12: 1:02.35

1:15.29[33.40], (52.28[28.10]), 1:07.48[32.73], (DNF(48.72)[30.19]), 1:00.62[25.96], *57.89+[28.98], 55.35[27.27], 53.80[25.56], 1:06.76[29.47], 55.10[24.88]*, 1:04.51[30.16], 1:06.70[34.94]


----------



## leonparfitt (Sep 20, 2012)

3x3 BLD - 2:18:20 PB Easy scramble though 

1. 2:18.20 B2 U2 L2 B' F' R2 D2 F' R2 U2 F R F' U B U L R' D2 B2 R'


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 20, 2012)

leonparfitt said:


> 3x3 BLD - 2:18:20 PB Easy scramble though
> 
> 1. 2:18.20 B2 U2 L2 B' F' R2 D2 F' R2 U2 F R F' U B U L R' D2 B2 R'



Nice.
I got 2:00.70 (PB is 2:32) but I don't count them if it's someone elses/I know they are easy beforehand.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 21, 2012)

*7x7x7 BLD: 37:19.70* [20:32].

For weekly competition 2012-38. New PB. By 2 seconds.  I've had several solves now within a few seconds of this - it's really funny.

My accuracy this year for 7x7x7 BLD is 10/34. I'm pretty happy with that percentage!


----------



## rock1313 (Sep 22, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> *7x7x7 BLD: 37:19.70* [20:32].
> 
> For weekly competition 2012-38. New PB. By 2 seconds.  I've had several solves now within a few seconds of this - it's really funny.
> 
> My accuracy this year for 7x7x7 BLD is 10/34. I'm pretty happy with that percentage!



CRAZY MIKE!, is that UWR


----------



## Applecow (Sep 22, 2012)

53.46 L B2 D2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L D2 F2 D' L' D B' R D R2 U R 
first sub-1


----------



## Micael (Sep 23, 2012)

multi: 8/8 in 28:54

I am back into this for about a week now, very happy with this result.


----------



## Riley (Sep 23, 2012)

Calculated that my fastest time on video, 59.75, has higher STPS than Marcell Endrey's 27.65 WR. Mine was 6.65, his was 5.54. I'm pretty sure I calculated mine correctly. But then again, it's much easier to have high TPS with OP/M2 due to the many triggers of Y and J perms. Still, I'm proud. 

Learning more BH, I'm learning by type. Currently trying to find out by myself all 198 pure commutators.


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 23, 2012)

PB Average of 5: 43.55
*1. (39.50) D' F2 U B2 D R2 B2 U2 R2 U F' D B' L' D' U F R' F2 R2 
2. 42.64 R2 F' U2 D R B D' F2 D R L2 D L2 U' R2 L2 B2 U F2 D B2 
3. 42.37 U2 B2 U2 R2 D' F2 R2 D' L2 R2 U F' R U L' B' R B F' L2 R' *
4. (DNF(44.74)) D2 B2 R2 F' D2 B2 D2 L2 B D2 U' R F2 L R2 B' D' L U' B2 
5. 45.63 F R2 U2 F R2 U2 B2 D2 R2 B' L2 R' F' L' B F' U' F L2 U B2 

*PB mo3: 41.50*

I am starting to get pretty annoyed with my slow execution.


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 23, 2012)

Finally got 3 bld successes in a row after having been doing semi-serious 3bld for about 6 months.
2:42.60 mo3
3:25.84, 2:05.94, 2:36.02

Have to see if I can get a 4th success + average of 5 later today after I go practice driving.
I feel like I'm really close to a sub2 single. My PB is (sadly) 2:05.33. This 2:05 (on cam!) is only .61 slower than that  I'll probably still upload it later.


----------



## Martial (Sep 23, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> PB Average of 5: 43.55
> *1. (39.50) D' F2 U B2 D R2 B2 U2 R2 U F' D B' L' D' U F R' F2 R2
> 2. 42.64 R2 F' U2 D R B D' F2 D R L2 D L2 U' R2 L2 B2 U F2 D B2
> 3. 42.37 U2 B2 U2 R2 D' F2 R2 D' L2 R2 U F' R U L' B' R B F' L2 R' *
> ...



That seems to me you become faster and faster each day. When will you make an avg5 sub 40 ? Very good job !


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 24, 2012)

Final accomplishment count of the day

Almost PB single: 2:05.94
PB is 2:05.33

First ever mo3

2:17.02 mo3 (rolled the first to get rid of a 3:25)
Times: 2:05.94, 2:36.02, 2:09.09

First ao5 (had a DNF though. Rolled it for...)

5 Successes in a row

PB ao5: 2:36.59
Time: 3:25.84, 2:05.94, 2:36.02, 2:09.09, 3:04.65


Tried to roll out that 3:25 on the ao5.
2:43 DNF by 2 edges and 2 corners.
Rage quit for the night 

I don't remember how many solves I've done today. Somewhere between 10 and 18, but I don't know. I've never done this many solves before in one day. It's getting hard to memo stuff even on different routes, but my house is getting REALLY tiring (cycling through 3-7 rooms isn't enough I guess...)

Good day...


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 24, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> I don't remember how many solves I've done today. Somewhere between 10 and 18, but I don't know. I've never done this many solves before in one day. It's getting hard to memo stuff even on different routes, but my house is getting REALLY tiring (cycling through 3-7 rooms isn't enough I guess...)



Switch to short term. That's what I did when I was right around your times.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Sep 24, 2012)

I just started to do some TuRBo solves to get some averages for solving corners blindfolded only.

30	24.09.2012 04:55:37	00:14.94 B2 D' R2 U L2 F2 R2 L2 D2 U' F U F' D' F R2 U' R2 F'
29	24.09.2012 04:54:37	00:12.71 L2 F2 L2 B2 D F2 D' B2 D F2 R' U' R' B2 U R' D' R'
28	24.09.2012 04:53:42	00:17.90 U2 R2 U' R2 F2 L2 U L2 U2 B2 U' F' U' F' D U' B L2 B
27	24.09.2012 04:52:41	00:13.47 U' R2 L2 B2 R2 D B2 F2 D' F2 D L F2 D2 U R' D' B2 D' R'
26	24.09.2012 04:51:28	00:17.89 U2 R2 F2 D' R2 L2 U' B2 F2 U' F2 L F2 U F2 L U R' F2 R U

Avg of 5 - 15.43 seconds

I am happy with that. But i am still thinking about setup moves of course. I will get faster for sure..

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## MrMoney (Sep 24, 2012)

Long time no see!

Oslo Fall 2012: Scandinavian record with: 51.52 . 10 edge targets, 6 corners and 1 twist (17). Non-lucky, woohoo.

Time to beat Ville ^^


----------



## TMOY (Sep 24, 2012)

Applecow said:


> 53.46 L B2 D2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L D2 F2 D' L' D B' R D R2 U R
> first sub-1



51.65[19.29] for me on this one, nice scramble.


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 24, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Switch to short term. That's what I did when I was right around your times.



You mean like pure audio or sentences or something rather than roman rooms?


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 24, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> You mean like pure audio or sentences or something rather than roman rooms?



Yes, exactly. Roman rooms won't get you very far in 3BLD.

I recommend using sentences for one of corners and edges and audio for the other.


----------



## Martial (Sep 24, 2012)

New PB : 44.76[13.33]  I'm coming !


----------



## drewsopchak (Sep 24, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Roman rooms won't get you very far in 3BLD.


But journey can.


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 24, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> But journey can.



It all depends on how vividly you're filling your loci.


----------



## drewsopchak (Sep 24, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> But journey can.





Noahaha said:


> It all depends on how vividly you're filling your loci.



Zane


----------



## DrKorbin (Sep 24, 2012)

Lol, I always thought journeys and roman rooms are almost one and the same thing.
What is the difference between them?


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Sep 24, 2012)

DrKorbin said:


> Lol, I always thought journeys and roman rooms are almost one and the same thing.
> What is the difference between them?



I just wanted to ask the same.. 

Dennis


----------



## Micael (Sep 24, 2012)

DennisStrehlau said:


> I just wanted to ask the same..
> 
> Dennis



Same here. I consider roman room as a journey that pass through a room. I don't see any difference. I use both quite indistinctly.


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 24, 2012)

I think journey and roman rooms are the same thing, just roman rooms has more of an emphasis on rooms. 

@Andrew The goal when practicing 3BLD is to forget each memo as soon as possible, so if you're using very vivid journey images for 3BLD, that's counterproductive. The system I use lets me have very clear memo, but no remembrance of it. I'm not saying a Journey can't work, but especially when you're slower you may find yourself over-memorizing.


----------



## Escher (Sep 24, 2012)

DennisStrehlau said:


> I just wanted to ask the same..
> 
> Dennis



As far as I understand it, roman rooms are a 'subset' of journey idea.

Items are scattered around a room, say 'duck on desk' then 'superman eating pizza on a wardrobe'. Sometimes the points are laid out by using the 8 corners of a room rather than the locations within a room. In a way it could be 'faster' than the usual journey method because mentally travelling through locations in a room takes less processing than the distance between two points in a longer journey.


----------



## drewsopchak (Sep 24, 2012)

They are different ways of using the method of loci.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Sep 24, 2012)

Escher said:


> In a way it could be 'faster' than the usual journey method because mentally travelling through locations in a room takes less processing than the distance between two points in a longer journey.



You are right about that.
But basically its all the same thing. You memorize stuff on special (fixed) places, because the human mind can remember things better if they are associated with special places. I also use/used to use journeys like these: the human body, a bike, a car and so on. It doesnt even have to be any "room" AND its more fun because you dont get bored "walking" around on lame places. 
Maybe i should also add some places like " the King of queens house" and stuff like that, yeah, that should be fun!

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 25, 2012)

PB mo3 from BLD race: 
38.39, 41.15, 43.01 = 40.85



Spoiler



2. R2 D' L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 U' L2 D B' F' U R2 F L' F' L' D' R
3. U B R' F U2 F2 U' F2 B L U R2 B2 L2 U B2 D R2 B2 D2 F2
4. R' F R' U F B2 U R' B' L2 U2 D2 R U2 L F2 L F2 U2 B2



EDIT: CRAZY PB! (Thanks to some lucky scrambles of course )

PB Average of 5: 41.51
*1. (35.74) L2 U F2 D2 L2 D' U2 L2 D' L2 B2 L' U' L' U R2 B R' B2 U2 
2. 41.03 B2 R' B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U2 L D2 R2 B L2 F' L2 B2 U L2 B' L R 
3. 39.29 B2 R' D2 R U2 R F2 L' U2 L F2 D F' L' D' F2 L2 R' *
4. 44.22 D2 R U R U' D' R L D B L2 U2 B L2 U2 B' D2 F' D2 B2 
5. (56.88) B2 L2 F2 D' B2 R2 D' B2 L2 D U' R D F' U L2 R' F' U' B2 D 

*PB mo3: 38.69*


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 26, 2012)

FWAH

31.32 R' F2 U2 L' F2 R D2 R' F2 L2 D2 B' L R B D' F' D2 R D2 L' 

10 second memo.


----------



## drewsopchak (Sep 26, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> FWAH
> 
> 31.32 R' F2 U2 L' F2 R D2 R' F2 L2 D2 B' L R B D' F' D2 R D2 L'
> 
> 10 second memo.


What's your memo average?


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 26, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> What's your memo average?



12-13 when I'm not trying to be extra safe. 14-15 when I am.


----------



## Riley (Sep 27, 2012)

31.33 corner memo + execution non-rolling average of 12. (OP still)

Times: 23.26[6.08], 31.22[11.07], 38.60[13.10], (21.67[7.68]), (DNF(39.53)[10.36]), 32.13[9.67], 31.49[8.71], 32.59[7.14], 35.26[15.29], 33.70[8.62], 31.98[7.71], 23.11[7.24]

Looks like memo is around mid 8, and execution is around mid 20's... I will try to bring memo down to 5-6 consistent soon.


----------



## Maskow (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm starting memorisation of 77 cubes to old style mbld, wish me luck xD


----------



## Moops (Sep 27, 2012)

Maskow said:


> I'm starting memorisation of 77 cubes to old style mbld, wish me luck xD



If you get 77/77 I may quit mbld forever. Please film it and good luck!


----------



## bryson azzopard (Sep 27, 2012)

Maskow said:


> I'm starting memorisation of 77 cubes to old style mbld, wish me luck xD



you are crazy as, maskow!!!! goodluck


----------



## JasonK (Sep 27, 2012)

bryson azzopard said:


> you are crazy as maskow!!!! goodluck



Wait what, Maskow is crazy as Maskow?


----------



## ottozing (Sep 27, 2012)

***You are crazy as, Maskow. XD


----------



## JasonK (Sep 27, 2012)

ottozing said:


> ***You are crazy as, Maskow. XD



Oh right, it's been years and that expression still confuses me :fp


----------



## x-colo-x (Sep 27, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4afDs2c8z5Q
A bit easy but still a good time


----------



## Ollie (Sep 27, 2012)

x-colo-x said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4afDs2c8z5Q
> A bit easy but still a good time



Still pretty damn good! Can't wait to finally get back to 4BLD


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Sep 27, 2012)

Yes! I just got a 1:05.87 BLD solve. I already had two sub-1s, i know, but this was done with M2/TuRBo corners.

~ 35 seconds memo
~ 30 seconds execution

Happy with the execution time 

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## CHJ (Sep 27, 2012)

1:25.78 BLD
New PB after so many attempts of breaking 1:40! I think it was because i trusted my memo and didn't review, giving me a sub 40 memo, i still use old pochmann corners but i had 4 targets only, edges were as normal with M2, also my success rate has improved and average times down to abot 2:05. Can say the same about success rate on 4BLD and 5BLD


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 28, 2012)

1:43.33 single
PB by 22.00

Done in the Blindfold Race 2012-39 scramble 7. Had ~40 second memo (edges in 23!!) and did a BH comm on one of my corner cycles. Used some freestyle edge stuff rather than do a 3 cycle with M2. It could've been faster, but I paused at the end for a few seconds cause I felt sure I should have had more edge images, but I couldn't remember any others.


----------



## uvafan (Sep 28, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> 1:43.33 single
> PB by 22.00
> 
> Done in the Blindfold Race 2012-39 scramble 7. Had ~40 second memo (edges in 23!!) and did a BH comm on one of my corner cycles. Used some freestyle edge stuff rather than do a 3 cycle with M2. It could've been faster, but I paused at the end for a few seconds cause I felt sure I should have had more edge images, but I couldn't remember any others.



Nice! Great improvement!

I haven't practiced bld in like, two months.


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 28, 2012)

uvafan said:


> Nice! Great improvement!
> 
> I haven't practiced bld in like, two months.



Thanks  I stopped reviewing my memo so many times and almost all my times are sub3, most sub 2:30. My accuracy is still lame though, but I think it's getting a little better. I had my first bld ao5 the other day! I'm doing nothing but blind and pyra until CSP  but that is seeming to mean mostly bld with a little pyra lol


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Sep 28, 2012)

TuRBo corners execution (while blindfolded of course):

I got these 4 results out of ONE average of 12:

average of 12 - 14.56 seconds

average of 5 - 13.80

mean of 3 - 12.63

single - 9.18

I am getting faster and will get more fast..

Question to the people who use advanced M2: Do you guys use it intuitively or do you know the cases that work and those wich doesnt work and how to set them up?

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## HEART (Sep 28, 2012)

Got my first ever sub 4 out of nowhere. 3:40.28. I'm getting to a point to where i'm just doing BLD solves no problem, less and less DNF's, now if only i could find a competition near me that hosted BLD


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 28, 2012)

Personal best 3x3 BLD =D
1:14.28[33.35]






D2 R2 B2 U L2 U R2 D L2 D' F U' R' B2 D R F2 L D2 B L



Spoiler



Memo:
CO: U, x2:222
EO: MU4, z':4
EP: BACKDJHELE
CP: 234867

Exec:
// CO [44]
(R U2 R' U' R U' R')(L' U2 L U L' U L) // [14]
x2 (R' D' R D)(R' D' R D) U (R' D' R D)(R' D' R D) U (R' D' R D)(R' D' R D) U' U' x2' // [30/44]

// CP [101/145]
U (R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U L') // [12]
U (R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2) // [15/27]
(F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F') // [17/44]
D R2' (F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F') R2 D' // [21/65]
R2' (F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F') R2 // [19/84]
(F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F) // [17/101]

// EO [26/171]
(M' U)(M' U)(M' U)(M' U) // [8]
z' (M' U M' U M' U M' U')(M' U M' U M' U M' U') z // [18/26]

// EP [61/232]
U L' U' (R2' U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R') U L U' // [17]
y' M' u2 M' u2 y // [6/23]
L U2 L' E2' L U2 L' E2' // [8/31]
D L2' (R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2) L2' D' // [15/46]
E2' L' (R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2) L E2' // [15/61]

232 ETM / 40.93s = 5.668 ETPS ♥



Another short victory for POOP!
I'm also 3styling EP because it's getting a lot easier.


----------



## Sebastien (Sep 28, 2012)

DennisStrehlau said:


> Question to the people who use advanced M2: Do you guys use it intuitively or do you know the cases that work and those wich doesnt work and how to set them up?



I don't use it but I have the strong guess that it is like M2 or even F2L: First it is intuitive but with some practise you just know the cases.


----------



## JasonK (Sep 28, 2012)

Sebastien said:


> I don't use it but I have the strong guess that it is like M2 or even F2L: First it is intuitive but with some practise you just know the cases.



Definitely this for me. I started by trying to find setups wherever I could, then with practice it got to the point where I can just associate a letter pair with an alg, including cancellations etc.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Sep 28, 2012)

Sebastien said:


> I don't use it but I have the strong guess that it is like M2 or even F2L: First it is intuitive but with some practise you just know the cases.





JasonK said:


> Definitely this for me. I started by trying to find setups wherever I could, then with practice it got to the point where I can just associate a letter pair with an alg, including cancellations etc.



Thanks guys. I thought about some ways and i also find that THIS is the best way to do it.

*EDIT*: Whats your average for edges with advM2? 
And what do you think how fast execution can get? I also mean like compared to normal M2. How many seconds can you save in avg?

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## Mikel (Sep 28, 2012)

Personal Best 3BLD: 1:56.63
L2 D' L B R L' F D B R2 U2 R2 F2 U L2 U' F2 R2 L2 B2 

Hopefully something like this happens next weekend.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Sep 29, 2012)

My first sub-1 with TuRBo corners! I am SOOO happy!

58.70 seconds

Memo ~ 27 seconds

Execution ~ 31 seconds

No lucky cases or anything. Good "look ahead" on the corners while solving. So i could think of corner #3/4 while solving #1/2 and so on..I feel really comfortable with TuRBo already..

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## Julian (Sep 29, 2012)

DennisStrehlau said:


> Good "look ahead" on the corners while solving.


Thinkahead


----------



## qqwref (Sep 29, 2012)

DennisStrehlau said:


> My first sub-1 with TuRBo corners! I am SOOO happy!
> 
> I feel really comfortable with TuRBo already.


Glad to hear it!


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Sep 29, 2012)

Julian said:


> Thinkahead



Yes, i wanted to call it like that, thanks 

Dennis


----------



## Riley (Sep 29, 2012)

Failure and accomplishment... Inspired by Maskow's 72/77 video, I tried 12 cubes. (12 is the amount of "decent" cubes I have, as in cubes that don't require wrist turns to turn) The most I had ever tried before was 8, and I didn't even solve all of those. Anyway, my memo was 1:03, and the total time was 1:29. Result: 5/12. 3 of those I knew I messed up, the rest I don't know what happened. One of the unsolved ones was the first cube. >.<

Unsolved cubes:
1 off by 2 corners, 2 edges
1 off by 3 corners
1 off by 3 edges
1 off by 6 edges
1 off by 5 corners
1 off by 8 corners, 2 edges
1 off by 4 corners, 4 edges

It was a great, difficult attempt, and I feel proud of myself for trying it.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Sep 29, 2012)

New 3x3x3 BLD TuRBo record:

58.03 seconds

No lucky cases or anything. Normal scramble. 

(PB is still 57.52 seconds, but i didnt use TuRBo for corners at this time and now i only use TuRBo)

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2012)

8:54 official 4BLD 
Canadian NR.


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 30, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## kbrune (Sep 30, 2012)

Julian said:


> 8:54 official 4BLD
> Canadian NR.



Awesome!!


----------



## Mikel (Oct 1, 2012)

3BLD PB

1:51.75

U B' D L2 B' R2 B2 L' F R' D2 R D2 L U2 R L2 B2 U2 D2

Scramble 7 of Blindfold race week 2012-39


----------



## Moops (Oct 1, 2012)

3BLD PB

R' D B2 U L R' B' U2 R' D L B' U2 F U2 B L' D2 U L' U' F R' F L' 

1:42.12 - First sub 2 ^_^

I also got a sub 30:00 6/8 for MultiBLD but 2 cubes were DNF so it doesnt really count. Still a big improvement in my memo speed.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 1, 2012)

Moops said:


> 8/8 for MultiBLD but 2 cubes were DNF



Unless I'm misunderstanding I do believe that would be called a 6/8


----------



## Moops (Oct 1, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Unless I'm misunderstanding I do believe that would be called a 6/8



It was an attempt of 8 but I probably should have written it that way instead =P 

I have zero tolerance for DNFS so just one DNF in a multi attempt is a fail for me.


----------



## Maskow (Oct 1, 2012)

Sometimes I feel that I need to do mo100 blindfolded. 
This time I failed after 33 solves  (two twisted edges)

*100% rate, only safe solves.*
mo33: 50.89 (memo: 21.39, solve: 29.50)
best avg5: 43.56
best avg12: 48.04
Best time: 34.82 (memo 18.36, it was scramble for subWR xD)
Worst time: 1:24.36

lol scramble: U2 L' U' B2 F2 R2 U D' L2 U' B' R' U' B U F D2 U R B R L D' F' D2


----------



## Martial (Oct 1, 2012)

100% with memo 21.39... Good job, how do you proceed, you take time to read edges several times before to read corners ?


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 1, 2012)

Maskow said:


> Sometimes I feel that I need to do mo100 blindfolded.
> This time I failed after 33 solves  (two twisted edges)
> 
> *100% rate, only safe solves.*
> ...



I think today I'm going to do 100 solves where I put the blindfold on before the timer reaches 10 seconds every time.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 1, 2012)

Moops said:


> It was an attempt of 8 but I probably should have written it that way instead =P
> 
> I have zero tolerance for DNFS so just one DNF in a multi attempt is a fail for me.


If you think the attempt is a failure then just say so. But don't just write "8/8" if you didn't get all the cubes right - it's simply incorrect.


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 2, 2012)

Average of 5: 42.50
1. 40.04 B' U' L D2 B U2 R U2 F R' F2 U R2 F2 D B2 D' L2 D B2 D 
2. (54.64) U2 F2 L D2 L' B2 L U2 R B2 R2 U B' D R D B R2 D' F' U 
3. 40.74 D2 B D2 U2 F L2 B2 L2 F' U2 R D F' L' D L' U R D' L' 
4. (37.79) B2 F2 R2 U L2 D' B2 D' F2 U F D' L' B' D R2 B' U2 L2 D2 
5. 46.73 B2 F2 L2 D2 L D2 L U2 L' R2 F D' R2 B2 R' U' L D2 B R U2 

Not PB, but still very happy with it.

EDIT:

Ended up almost being a 47 second avg12, but I DNFed the last solve. Still an accomplishment though!

Average of 12: DNF
1. 40.04 B' U' L D2 B U2 R U2 F R' F2 U R2 F2 D B2 D' L2 D B2 D 
2. 54.64 U2 F2 L D2 L' B2 L U2 R B2 R2 U B' D R D B R2 D' F' U 
3. 40.74 D2 B D2 U2 F L2 B2 L2 F' U2 R D F' L' D L' U R D' L' 
4. 37.79 B2 F2 R2 U L2 D' B2 D' F2 U F D' L' B' D R2 B' U2 L2 D2 
5. 46.73 B2 F2 L2 D2 L D2 L U2 L' R2 F D' R2 B2 R' U' L D2 B R U2 
6. DNF(55.69) L2 D R2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 F2 L' U F' D B U' F2 D' R2 
7. 57.66 D' F2 L2 B2 U B L2 D R' F' L2 D' B2 U' F2 U L2 D' R2 U2 
8. (34.55) R B2 F2 R D2 R2 B2 R' B2 U2 F2 D F2 L B' U2 L' F' U R 
9. 1:00.85 D2 L' U' L D B' U' R2 F' L' F2 U2 B2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 D B2 
10. 50.50 D' F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D R2 B2 L2 U2 B' U B2 L B F' R2 U' F2 D 
11. 42.98 R2 F2 D' R2 D2 L2 F2 D' R2 B2 D' F' L2 U2 L' R B' F D' L R2 
12. (DNF(44.12)) B2 D F2 D F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 B2 D2 B' L' R U2 F' L2 D' R U2 R2


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 3, 2012)

First MBLD attempt since USNats 2011. Visual memo.

2/2 12:41 [10:09 | 2:32]


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 3, 2012)

2:19.72 BLD PB single


----------



## Hunter (Oct 3, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> EDIT2: by the 20% rule.



What is this rule?


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 3, 2012)

Hunter said:


> What is this rule?



If 20% (4 pieces) are solved, then it's too lucky to call a PB.


----------



## Mikel (Oct 3, 2012)

3BLD PB again! 1:49.66

D' L2 D L2 B R U B' L' F' B2 D' R2 D R2 B2 U D2 F2 B2 R2


----------



## Riley (Oct 3, 2012)

B2 R' D2 U2 R' B2 R' B2 D2 B2 L' D L2 F D U' L' D2 F R F'

Very close to the 20% rule, but this scramble gave me my fastest memo by far. About 15 seconds exactly, however the solve ended up being a DNF. I forgot two letter pairs from the edge memo. I'm guessing I had solved corners (including memo) in about 25 seconds, so this could've been a major PB. I had no problem recollecting the first letter pair, but then I totally forgot the 2 after that. I recalled for at least 1 minute 30 seconds, before giving up, and just executing the rest of the edges I had remembered. It was a DNF by 5 edges. But still, I don't think I've ever gotten sub 20 memo, maybe just barely a few times.


----------



## googlebleh (Oct 3, 2012)

FIRST BLD SUCCESS 
Scramble: F U D' L' F R2 D' B D' L' U R F2 D2 F2 D2 B D2 U L2 F D U L' F

Blue on top and white on front. No parity  Oh, and time was ~9 mins total.

I've gotten pretty close before. Once with just an A-perm away and once with two rotated corners.


----------



## vd (Oct 3, 2012)

New PB avg of 5 and avg of 12 both:

*Avg of 5*: (47.24), (DNF), 57.04, 47.87, 48.96 = 51.29
*Avg of 12*: 53.38, 1:07.42, 50.31, 1:03.49, (47.24), (DNF), 57.04, 47.87, 48.96, 1.01.62, 1:02.52, 53.25 = 56.59

I hope I can get some good results at Munich open this weekend...

Edit: As session continued, I improved pb avg of 12 to 56.10, because 52.52 and 1:03.44 replaced the first 2 times.
Edit2: I made new pb avg of 5: 54.09, 46.66, 52.93, (DNF), (46.50) = 51.23


----------



## porkynator (Oct 3, 2012)

3BLD PB: 25.25 

D' F' R' L2 U F' B U F' R2 D' F2 D' R2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 U2 

x2 B' R U2 R' U' R U' R' L' U2 L U L' U L B x2 (16/16)
[ y L2 : [ U2, L' D' L ] ] (9/25)
[ y : [ U' R2 U, L ] ] (8/33)

[ y x : [ R', U' M U ] ] (8/41)
[ x' : [ M, U R U' ] ] (8/49)
[ R2, U' M' U ] (8/57)
[ x' z : [ R2, U' M2 U ] ] (8/65)
[ x' z : [ U R U', M2 ] ] (8/73)
[ y' : [ M2, U L' U' ] ] (8/81)

Blind Mode was off, so I don't know how memo was. Probably low 8s.


----------



## Jakube (Oct 3, 2012)

vd said:


> New PB avg of 5 and avg of 12 both:
> 
> *Avg of 5*: (47.24), (DNF), 57.04, 47.87, 48.96 = 51.29
> *Avg of 12*: 53.38, 1:07.42, 50.31, 1:03.49, (47.24), (DNF), 57.04, 47.87, 48.96, 1.01.62, 1:02.52, 53.25 = 56.59
> ...



Damn! I thought my only rival will be François. How can you be so fast, you were >2 min at Chech Open. 
Very impressive progress! :tu


----------



## vd (Oct 3, 2012)

Jakube said:


> Damn! I thought my only rival will be François. How can you be so fast, you were >2 min at Chech Open.
> Very impressive progress! :tu



Thanks, I changed my method from 30P to BH and it helped a lot. And I practised a lot, of course. But what is this in comparison to your MultiBLD progress. You rather try making WR soon, till Maskow does something like 32/32 in comp and it gets way harder.


----------



## Jakube (Oct 3, 2012)

vd said:


> Thanks, I changed my method from 30P to BH and it helped a lot. And I practised a lot, of course. But what is this in comparison to your MultiBLD progress. You rather try making WR soon, till Maskow does something like 32/32 in comp and it gets way harder.



I practice a lot, but my accuracy is not the best and I suck in comp. We will see what I can manage Saturday.


----------



## drewsopchak (Oct 3, 2012)

Just tried interacting 3 and 4 images/ location during a 5bld solve. Recall was so much better and memo was faster than when I use two. I'm really surprised that it has made such a big difference. It's also nice that my loci routes take longer to fill up now that I use less loci per solve. The solve was ~18 minutes. I didn't time it but look at the clock. I'm very pleased.

Good luck in Munich to all! especially you, Jakob :tu


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 4, 2012)

40.20 D2 R2 F' D2 L2 F' D2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R' D L F R U' R2 U' B2 U

The accomplishment? 25 second execution =D I'm improving!


----------



## vd (Oct 4, 2012)

39.10 L' F2 D2 L2 D' B2 D B2 F2 U2 B2 R B2 F2 D F' R2 D2 L' R F2 L B' D R'

Its my PB. I had 1-2 lock-ups during the solve, I think it could have been even faster. Memo was like 12/13.


----------



## PianoCube (Oct 4, 2012)

4:47.23 R' D' B2 D2 R' L' U' L' D L' D2 L D U' F U B' U' B2 F2 D' R2 B F2 U

First sub 5:00  Easy scramble, so memo was about 2:30, while it usually takes me 4-6 minutes.
Soon time to learn M2 edges instead of full Old Pochman.


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 4, 2012)

Congrats! Nice scramble too - got a 1:49 on it, which is only like my 3rd or 4th sub2 success. PB is 1:43.


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 5, 2012)

Average of 5: 43.84
1. (36.00) B2 F2 R2 D' L2 R2 B2 L2 D B2 U' B U F' D' U2 L2 R F L2 R 
2. 36.81 U2 B' D2 R2 B D2 L2 B L2 F' R2 D B2 L2 U' L' R' F D R U' 
3. 46.54 L2 F U2 F D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 D' L F D2 B D2 B' L 
4. (DNF(55.93)) B R2 D' R' U' R' B' L F R2 B2 D2 L' U2 B2 L' F2 R2 F2 D2 
5. 48.17 R2 U' B2 U2 L2 D' F2 L2 R2 U2 R U' F2 D L2 D B' F' D' F2 R 

PB fail, but can't really complain with two 36s in a row.

EDIT:
JUST HAD A HUGE BREAKTHROUGH!

PB Average of 12: 43.92
*PB Avg5: 39.52*
1. 40.89 B2 U' F' R' B' U L' D F D L U2 R' F2 L' F2 B2 R' U2 L U2 
*2. 37.85 U2 F R2 U2 F D2 L2 F' L2 F' D2 R' D' L' R' D' F' U L' D' U 
3. 53.37 D2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U2 L' D2 L2 R2 D' L2 R' B D2 R2 F U' B 
4. 39.45 U2 F2 R2 B2 U' F2 D' U2 F2 R2 U2 F' R' U2 R2 D L' B' L2 B' U2 
5. 41.25 L2 R2 B' R2 F R2 B' L2 U2 B U' R2 B' R D U2 L D L' B 
6. (35.91) R2 U2 B2 D L2 U2 R2 D R2 D F' U L B' U R' B R D2 F2 *
7. 43.43 U2 F' R2 F' D2 B2 D2 R2 B U2 R2 D L U' B2 R U' F D2 U F2 
8. 41.18 F U2 R2 U F' R' B' U' R2 B U2 D2 L B2 R B2 L F2 U2 R U2 
9. 44.05 D' F2 L2 R2 U' R2 F2 L2 R2 F2 U2 F D2 L' U B2 D' L2 B2 F U' 
10. 51.51 U' F2 D B2 D2 R2 D' U2 R2 B2 U2 F' R' D' R2 B' F2 L' R2 B2 F' 
11. (DNF(43.15)) D L2 F2 U2 L2 D' U2 L2 B2 D L' B R2 B D2 B' R' D2 F2 
12. 46.18 B' U F B R2 F2 D' R F B2 R L2 U2 D2 L' B2 R' U2 R2 F2 

So much WTF. I have never been so clear-headed during a session. Execution was fastest it has ever been.


----------



## Maskow (Oct 5, 2012)

*MBLD:* 29/32, 58:41.66 [memo ~33]

Lately I do something like one attempt per week so it's good to see that I still can do it.
2x DNF because of 2x twisted corners
1x DNF because of 2x twisted edges
Same score at next Friday pl0x


----------



## Ollie (Oct 5, 2012)

Maskow said:


> *MBLD:* 29/32, 58:41.66 [memo ~33]
> 
> Lately I do something like one attempt per week so it's good to see that I still can do it.
> 2x DNF because of 2x twisted corners
> ...



I'm wondering if this would interest you? Click click.


----------



## illucid (Oct 5, 2012)

First 3x3 BLD success in 12:04.31

Scramble was: R2 L' D B F2 R B' R U2 R' U' F U B2 F' L R2 F U' B F U F2 B' R

One edge solved and one corner solved. Only had to break into one new cycle for edges and one new cycle for corners. Memo was about 9 minutes and execution around 3 minutes. Now I just need to get the memo down under 7 minutes so I can meet the 10 minute cut off before next Saturday. I've had to review my memo 3-4 times before I feel comfortable that I have it down. Only reviewing twice should get me there if only I can remember.


----------



## Micael (Oct 5, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Average of 5: 43.84
> 1. (36.00) B2 F2 R2 D' L2 R2 B2 L2 D B2 U' B U F' D' U2 L2 R F L2 R
> 2. 36.81 U2 B' D2 R2 B D2 L2 B L2 F' R2 D B2 L2 U' L' R' F D R U'
> 3. 46.54 L2 F U2 F D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 D' L F D2 B D2 B' L
> ...



Awesome stuff. I am looking forward to see some of these tomorow at Havard.


----------



## Ollie (Oct 5, 2012)

illucid said:


> First 3x3 BLD success in 12:04.31
> 
> Scramble was: R2 L' D B F2 R B' R U2 R' U' F U B2 F' L R2 F U' B F U F2 B' R
> 
> One edge solved and one corner solved. Only had to break into one new cycle for edges and one new cycle for corners. Memo was about 9 minutes and execution around 3 minutes. Now I just need to get the memo down under 7 minutes so I can meet the 10 minute cut off before next Saturday. I've had to review my memo 3-4 times before I feel comfortable that I have it down. Only reviewing twice should get me there if only I can remember.



congrats on the first BLD solve!


----------



## porkynator (Oct 5, 2012)

28 solves without a DNF (very safe memorization and slow turning). And one of them is a 27, WHAT?!

number of times: 28/28
best time: 27.91
worst time: 1:08.99

current avg5: 52.81 (σ = 4.86)
best avg5: 40.74 (σ = 1.35)

current avg12: 47.79 (σ = 7.29)
best avg12: 47.79 (σ = 7.29)

session avg: 49.45 (σ = 6.55)
session mean: 49.45



Spoiler



47.67, 46.20, 42.17, 54.28, 1:08.99, 48.37, 55.17, 38.75, 49.56, 53.47, 38.94, 53.13, 48.04, 52.92, 1:02.17, 58.20, 1:00.67, 43.37, 49.43, 27.91, 40.78, 39.37, 42.07, 43.84, 54.04, 47.45, 1:00.62, 56.94


Scramble of the 27.91: D R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D R2 B2 R2 F' D L R2 F2 D' R2 F L U2


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 5, 2012)

Ollie said:


> I'm wondering if this would interest you? Click click.



Wow, I best Maskow could do that quite easily...


----------



## Ollie (Oct 5, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> Wow, I best Maskow could do that quite easily...



Aye - already seen him complete the single deck of cards in <2m and 100 numbers in 1:41?

Anyway:

*5BLD* 9:04[3:54] F2 B D' Fw Rw2 R' Dw2 D2 Lw' Dw' Lw Rw Dw2 Rw' Dw B2 Dw R D' F2 R B2 Lw2 R2 Dw2 R2 B Lw' F U' Uw2 Dw' D' Fw Bw2 Dw' L2 R2 Fw' B' Uw' Bw2 Dw' Fw' Bw' B' D' F U2 Bw Uw' L' D2 Bw R' F2 Lw' Rw2 F D2

I have it on video but I need a card reader before I can upload it. This scramble was ridiculously easy (9 +-centers and 8 x-centers solved) and my last few close DNFs were at the ~9:30 mark so I'm shocked about the time, but I'm also ridiculously happy.


----------



## Julian (Oct 5, 2012)

Ollie said:


> Aye - already seen him complete the single deck of cards in <2m and 100 numbers in 1:41?
> 
> Anyway:
> 
> ...


Fantastic job, congrats!


----------



## DrKorbin (Oct 5, 2012)

Ollie said:


> *5BLD* 9:04[3:54]



Great - congratulations!


----------



## Ollie (Oct 5, 2012)

DrKorbin said:


> Great - congratulations!





Julian said:


> Fantastic job, congrats!



Thank you - it was a bit fluky but I finally got it!


----------



## CHJ (Oct 6, 2012)

1:13.40 [35] PB
R' U' R2 F' U2 L' U' F2 R2 U2 D R L2 B U' D2 B' U D2 L U' L' U2 D F'
memo: (edges)WaX QuiB CoD IT SA (corners) DisS GoB CHa

massive speed surge just in time for UKO, at this rate i may even try the bronze


----------



## DrKorbin (Oct 6, 2012)

Finally learning full BH beared fruit.

41.94
U' F' B' D' L2 F L' F2 D' R U' F2 D F2 B2 R2 D R2 U' R2 F2 (scramble from blindfold race).
http://tinyurl.com/algyU2LD-L-U2LD


----------



## Ollie (Oct 6, 2012)

DrKorbin said:


> Finally learning full BH beared fruit.
> 
> 41.94
> U' F' B' D' L2 F L' F2 D' R U' F2 D F2 B2 R2 D R2 U' R2 F2 (scramble from blindfold race).
> http://tinyurl.com/algyU2LD-L-U2LD



Nice  are you close to BH on big cubes?


----------



## DrKorbin (Oct 6, 2012)

Ollie said:


> Nice  are you close to BH on big cubes?



What do you mean? I use speed-optimal algs for edges and wings for some time, and just a week ago I've learnt BH for corners


----------



## Ollie (Oct 6, 2012)

DrKorbin said:


> What do you mean? I use speed-optimal algs for edges and wings for some time, and just a week ago I've learnt BH for corners



I was wondering if most of the 3-cycles you use for wings/midges/centers are speed/move optimal? 

I was wondering if it's worth revising all my algs to find a move-optimal case for each and whether it'd actually give me more of an advantage.


----------



## DrKorbin (Oct 6, 2012)

Ollie said:


> I was wondering if most of the 3-cycles you use for wings/midges/centers are speed/move optimal?
> 
> I was wondering if it's worth revising all my algs to find a move-optimal case for each and whether it'd actually give me more of an advantage.



For corners, almost all algs (except cycle shifts) are move optimal. For edges and wings, all algs are "speed-optimal" (in my opinion). For centers, I just use commutators, not very optimal in moves and speed. Maybe I'll revisit centers in the future.


----------



## Ollie (Oct 6, 2012)

DrKorbin said:


> For corners, almost all algs (except cycle shifts) are move optimal. For edges and wings, all algs are "speed-optimal" (in my opinion). For centers, I just use commutators, not very optimal in moves and speed. Maybe I'll revisit centers in the future.



Super duper


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Oct 7, 2012)

3x3x3 BLD execution PB 

total time - 59.77 seconds

memorization - 31 seconds 

execution - 28 seconds

(My 5th successful sub 1 BLD solve)

Really great execution time for me. I use advanced M2, but only for FU, BD and BU pieces at the moment. I will get used to use it for UR, UL, RB and LB soon. Corners with TuRBo. I am really used to that at least :tu

I am working on getting faster in memorization. I get more and more sub 30 seconds memos at the moment but when i memorize a bit more safety, it takes me about 30-40 seconds. 
I think its better to memorize a bit more safety and get faster in memorizing safety than trying to go as fast as you can, have a 10% successrate and try to get better in that. Because a safety memo gives you faster executions because of many reasons in my opinion.
What do YOU guys think?

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Oct 7, 2012)

DennisStrehlau said:


> 3x3x3 BLD execution PB
> 
> total time - 59.77 seconds
> 
> ...



WHAAAAAAAAAAAT?!

I just tried to memorize fast and not safety and 90% of my memo times were sub 30 seconds. Even some sub 25 seconds. But my execution wasnt that fast afterwards, like i thought (delays and forgetting stuff).
But on one solve i remembered everything, got a fluent solve and...
BAM!!! NEW PB!!!

51.61 seconds!!!

Maybe i was wrong?! Maybe i should practice really fast memorization?!

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## DrKorbin (Oct 7, 2012)

DennisStrehlau said:


> WHAAAAAAAAAAAT?!
> 
> I just tried to memorize fast and not safety and 90% of my memo times were sub 30 seconds. Even some sub 25 seconds. But my execution wasnt that fast afterwards, like i thought (delays and forgetting stuff).
> But on one solve i remembered everything, got a fluent solve and...
> ...



I think both safe and pushing solves are important. You should do this and that sometimes.


----------



## Applecow (Oct 7, 2012)

Dennis, I always wonder what/where do you work?  you always post at 3 in the morning (german time)^^


----------



## Martial (Oct 7, 2012)

41.67[15.06] on that : F U' L D L2 D2 R' D' F' B L2 U R2 B2 D' B2 D2 L2 U B2 U


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Oct 7, 2012)

DrKorbin said:


> I think both safe and pushing solves are important. You should do this and that sometimes.



Really? I never thought about that. What do you mean exactly? Starting the session with some safety solves (and memos) and then do some pushing solves later, or alternately or one day this and one day that or what?



Applecow said:


> Dennis, I always wonder what/where do you work?  you always post at 3 in the morning (german time)^^



Hahahaha 
My academic studies starts this week 

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## mande (Oct 7, 2012)

3x3 BLD NR 1:35.xx at CMI Open
my solves were DNF DNF 1:35.xx 
btw DNF's were 2:1x.xx and 2:3x.xx


----------



## rock1313 (Oct 7, 2012)

YAHOOOOOOO! 4x4 blindfolded PB: 9:06.69


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 8, 2012)

2/2 MultiBLD in 3:09.49[1:18.90]

1. B2 U2 F2 R2 B' L2 F D2 R F U' L B' L R2 B' F' D L' F2
2. D2 L2 D' F2 D F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B' D B2 R' U2 B2 L2 D R B



Spoiler



Memo [1:18.90]:
CO
Cube 1: U':222 x2:U2(U)
Cube 2: 204 x2pi)
EO
Cube 1: 4 x2:2a
Cube 2: (M'U)4 z':2a
EP
Cube 1: FLACK JEB
Cube 2: ALBEKH DJ
CP
Cube 1: 248 567
Cube 2: 2586 34

Exec [1:58.59]:

CO [99 ETM]
Cube 1:
U' (R' D' R D) (R' D' R D) U (R' D' R D) (R' D' R D) U (R' D' R D) (R' D' R D) U'
x2 U2 (R U2 R' U' R U' R') (L' U2 L U L' U L) U2 x2'
Cube 2:
(R' D' R D) (R' D' R D) U2 (D' R' D R) (D' R' D R) U2'
x2 (R U2 R' U' R U' R') (L' U2 L U L' U L) U2 (D' R' D R) (D' R' D R) U (R' D' R D) (R' D' R D) U x2'

EO [54/153 ETM]
Cube 1:
((M' U)3 M' U')2
x2 (R U R' U' r' U2 R U R U' R2' U2 r) x2'
Cube 2:
(M' U)4
z' (R U R' U' r' U2 R U R U' R2' U2 r) z

EP [90/243 ETM]
Cube 1:
E2' L' (R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R') L E2'
y' (M' U2 M U2) y
z' (R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R') z
L' (L U' L U L U L U' L' U' L')
Cube 2:
[U2, [L: E2']]
L' (R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2) L
D2' l2' (R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2) l2' D2'
[[L: U2], E2']

CP [206/449 ETM]
Cube 1:
U (R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U L') U'
(F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F')
D R2' (F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F') R2
(F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F) D'
R2' (F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F') R2
(F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F)
Cube 2:
U (R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U L') U'
D (F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F)
R2' (F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F') R2 D'
R2' (F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F') R2
U2 (R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U)
(F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F')

449 ETM / 78.90s = 5.691 ETPS



EDIT: Yeah. I shat my pants. This shows that even a crappy method can yield fast times.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 8, 2012)

Wow what? You're way better than I thought you were.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 8, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Wow what? You're way better than I thought you were.



For single cube, I'm getting 1:40s consistently. The EPs for both cubes were easy to memo =)
But yeah, best I did before was a 4:55. I'd gotten multiple mid-5s, but nothing quite like this 
I'll probably not get anything near this again until I switch methods.


----------



## DrKorbin (Oct 8, 2012)

ZOMG!111

35.18 (previous PB was 41.94)
L2 F2 D2 R2 D B2 U F2 L2 D' B U R D' F D2 B2 L' R F R

alg.garron.us


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 8, 2012)

4BLD PB on scramble 1 of BLD race: 
6:20.26[2:37.25]

Fw L' R2 D2 L2 B' R' D2 F2 U' F2 Uw' L' Rw F R Fw U Fw R' B2 F2 D U' F' Rw B2 Fw2 D' Fw F' Uw' F L D2 L' Rw R' B D2

Amazing how much a few solved wings helps.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Oct 9, 2012)

I never really do BLD averages but since i use the Prisma Puzzle Timer, i do.
So as you might know, i am still new to TuRBo corners. And i am also new to my memory method (used it for not even 10 solves) because i just decided to memorize everything with images, in just one streak, without locations and with some other innovations. And then i got an average of 5 wich is just crazy for me..

1:05.33 U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 D L2 D' F2 D2 R D2 B' F L' B2 R2 U L2 B U

1:08.79 D2 R2 B2 D R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 L2 U' F R' D2 U B U' B' F2 D' U'
1:05.44 D' U' F2 L2 U F2 L2 U' B2 R2 F' R' B2 D2 F' R' D B' F R2 B L2
DNF (1:19.95) B2 R2 U' B2 R2 D L2 D' U' F' R U' B2 U2 B' F2 R B' F2 D'
1:03.28 U F2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 D2 L' F R' D2 L' U2 B2 D2 L2
1:01.08 D' B2 D2 R2 F2 U B2 D L2 D' L' B2 R D R' F' L2 B2 L2 D2 U'

average of 5 - 1:05.84 mins

The 1:03.28 one was actually 1:01-1:02 mins but i missed the timer twice..

BAAAAAM!

Dennis


----------



## A Leman (Oct 9, 2012)

DennisStrehlau said:


> So as you might know, i am still new to TuRBo corners.
> And i am also new to my memory method (used it for not even 10 solves) because i just decided to memorize everything with images, in just one streak, without locations and with some other innovations.
> 
> average of 5 - 1:06.52 mins
> ...



What exactly is your new Memory method? and what innovations are you using? I have been spending most of my cubing time on mnemonics and would be very interested in any sort of innovation or trick people are using (like on mnemotechnics) especially from cubers.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Oct 9, 2012)

A Leman said:


> What exactly is your new Memory method? and what innovations are you using? I have been spending most of my cubing time on mnemonics and would be very interested in any sort of innovation or trick people are using (like on mnemotechnics) especially from cubers.



I will PM you later. I have to go to bed soon because its 4:14 am here 

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## A Leman (Oct 9, 2012)

DennisStrehlau said:


> I will PM you later. I have to go to bed soon because its 4:14 am here
> 
> Greetings, Dennis



Cool
Thanks a lot. I don't mean to keep anyone up; it's normal for answers to take time.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Oct 9, 2012)

3x3x3 BLD, 3 sub-1 solves in 24 hours. I am getting better

57.70+2 seconds
58.65 seconds
59.17 seconds

Dennis


----------



## Ickenicke (Oct 9, 2012)

7:21.03[4:26.28] R2 B U2 B2 L2 F D2 U2 B L' B D L U' R U R2 B' L2 

Not even PB, but I have been struggling so much with my new memo system, so I did a super-super safe solve. Earlier I used one image per piece (like blood for BL and so on), but now I use speffz letter pairs with audio for corners and images/words for edges. Execution is Pochmann.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Oct 9, 2012)

3x3x3 BLD PB!

4th sub 1 within 24 hours..i am getting better..
10 edges to solve and 6 corners to solve.
Memo was about 22-24 seconds, dont remember exactly. 
Took me like 2 minutes to realize, that this is my PB 

51.40 seconds

Dennis

And another 3x3x3 BLD avg of 5 PB:

1:09.02
51.40 
DNF (1:02.31)
58.15 
1:01.46

average of 5 - 1:02.88 mins

Dennis

WTF?!?! I never got 2 sub1s in a row yet and then that! 3x3x3 BLD mo3 PB. I think this will take a while to rebreak that..

57.63
52.93 
57.53 

-> mo3 56.03

Dennis


----------



## Mikel (Oct 12, 2012)

5x5 Blindfolded 36:50.84 Personal Best by ~3 minutes 

Lw F' U' Rw B' Bw' Rw' Uw' Fw' Rw' F R Dw' L' B' Bw' Rw' Bw' Fw' R D Uw' Fw Dw L Fw Uw2 Lw' Fw L2 B Rw' R' Fw2 F Lw2 Rw Fw F' D' B2 Lw' F2 U2 F' Lw R' U' L2 B Bw2 Uw2 L' Rw2 Fw2 Lw Dw2 Lw Dw' L


Third scramble from Weekly 2012-41


----------



## bryson azzopard (Oct 12, 2012)

did a 4BLD attempt last night got 22:03.xy DNF (6th attempt all DNF's) this is pb by 16 minutes. ill glad to know i can sub 30 now so that means i can compete in it in australian nationals next year and all i did to drop that much time was to start using rooms/locations


----------



## rock1313 (Oct 12, 2012)

3x3 blindfolded PB: 1:34.53


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Oct 12, 2012)

rock1313 said:


> 3x3 blindfolded PB: 1:34.53



I thought you were much faster?!
What are your PBs for big cubes BLD?

Dennis


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Oct 12, 2012)

3x3x3 BLD PB:

51.18 seconds 

After ~35 solves without even one sub1 (just 2 or 3 DNFs) i finally got one and then even a PB. All the stupid solves before were worth it though..
No lucky cases or anything. Should have been sub50..

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?38884-DENNIS-STREHLAU-3x3x3-BLD-51-18-SECONDS-(PB)

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## Julian (Oct 13, 2012)

Decided to try OH, 2:06.06.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Oct 13, 2012)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!!!

My first sub50!!!
47.87 seconds!!!
On video!!!

Dennis


----------



## qqwref (Oct 13, 2012)

Awesome improvement!

PS: I can't wait until you apply the new method to multi


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Oct 13, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Awesome improvement!
> 
> PS: I can't wait until you apply the new method to multi



Thanks Michael!
Yes, me too. But i have to practice multi-memory then first. I didnt do it for quite a long time. 
But anyway. I have fun practicing single BLD at the moment. And this is all because of YOU!
You have been the person who made me learn TuRBo and try to get better. Then, when my execution became faster, i started practicing memorization. But all that, just because of YOU!
Thanks so much man!

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## qqwref (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm glad I could help


----------



## rock1313 (Oct 13, 2012)

DennisStrehlau said:


> I thought you were much faster?!
> What are your PBs for big cubes BLD?
> 
> Dennis



I practice big cube BLD more than 3x3 BLD

4x4 BLD: 9:06.69
5x5 BLD: 20:44.84


----------



## CHJ (Oct 14, 2012)

4BLD 8:33.03 PB [4:20]
It was a reasonably nice memo and easy but when i took the blindfold off i missed the table and the cube hit the floor but the timer is what made me go crazy, smashing PB by 3 minutes!
Nevins beat me by 17 seconds but i think were good for UKO
other note, im averaging sub 1:30 3BLD now


----------



## PianoCube (Oct 14, 2012)

I got my first success with M2 today (2nd attempt). 12:16.15. It was with parity, so now I know I understan how to solve that.
Memo took me twice as long as usual, and execution was just a bit slower because I had a lot of pauses to do a lot of thinking.
I were lucky, as I didn't get FU or BD as targets. I haven't memorized those yet.


----------



## drewsopchak (Oct 14, 2012)

I don't know what happened... the last time I did a few timed blind solves was a week or so ago. I was averaging 1:20. I just got a 1:07 Mo10/10.


----------



## CHJ (Oct 14, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> I don't know what happened... the last time I did a few timed blind solves was a week or so ago. I was averaging 1:20. I just got a 1:07 Mo10/10.



Thats what happens to me, i stop practice and i get better apart from success rate, thats why i start practice after a week or so, its how i always break PB's eg my 4BLD i hadn't done in over a week then i break it by that much!


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Oct 14, 2012)

PianoCube said:


> I got my first success with M2 today (2nd attempt). 12:16.15. It was with parity, so now I know I understan how to solve that.
> Memo took me twice as long as usual, and execution was just a bit slower because I had a lot of pauses to do a lot of thinking.
> I were lucky, as I didn't get FU or BD as targets. I haven't memorized those yet.



YEEEEES! 

Dennis


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 14, 2012)

Average of 5: DNF
1. 38.83 L U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L B2 R F2 R2 D' R2 F U' B L2 R U2 L' D' 
2. 39.92 R2 B R2 F D2 U2 F2 D2 F' U2 R U F R2 B' L' U R' B2 D R 
3. DNF(37.65) L2 R' F2 L' F2 U2 R2 D2 R' D2 B2 D' F' L2 D2 B2 R2 F' R F2 R' 
4. (38.46) D' R D' L F' B' U' R D B' D' L2 F2 U2 L2 U F2 U F2 R2 U2 
5. (DNF(45.45)) B R2 B2 R2 F' D2 B' R2 B U' R' D' B' L D U' R' U' R' U' 

Avg5 fail, but good sign. The third one I remembered which three corners to twist but in execution I twisted the wrong three. Pretty sure average execution for solves 1-4 was around 27, so I'm definitely improving.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Oct 15, 2012)

3x3x3 BLD

48.78 seconds 

memo ~ 22 seconds
execution ~ 26 seconds

2nd best attempt ever. My best is 47.87. I wasnt sure if it was a new PB because the numbers were so similar  
I am *sooo* happy. I didnt get any sub1 today, in ~30 solves (even if i got some really close ones) and then this! Worth waiting for..

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 15, 2012)

2:44 success yesterday at CSP. Also had a 2:01 unofficial success.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Oct 15, 2012)

MULTI BLD 2/2 - 2:49.90 mins

I am still thinking about changing my memo method for MULTI BLD, too.

Dennis


----------



## Mikel (Oct 15, 2012)

3x3 BLD Personal Best
1:44.33
L' F2 L U2 B2 L' F2 R B2 F2 U2 B L D R2 D' L' R' U F2 U2


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 15, 2012)

Nice! I just checked and I forgot to record my PB the last time I set it... My current PB excell document says it's 2:05... :fp Any ideas what it was? I think it was 1:4x...


----------



## Mikel (Oct 15, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Nice! I just checked and I forgot to record my PB the last time I set it... My current PB excell document says it's 2:05... :fp Any ideas what it was? I think it was 1:4x...


1:43.33

I remember seeing it there.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 15, 2012)

Megaminx BLD: 24:20.70 [12:35]. First scramble in weekly competition 2012-41.

Finally beat Ryosuke Mondo's speed. (He did it in 24:38.56, 4 years ago, and I think it was even his first successful solve. So I'm pretty pathetic.) I still think this is far from the UWR, though, since rumor has it that Chris Brownlee did it in 15 minutes or so. Unfortunately, though, no one seems to know his actual time, so we may never know what the actual UWR is.

I also ordered a new Dayan megaminx this week, hoping I could get a better one - my current one locks up like crazy and often pops because of the lockups. And while I was at it, I ordered an MF8 gigaminx. So I guess it's time for me to figure out a better way to do megaminx BLD (non-orient-permute), so I can try gigaminx BLD.


----------



## Ollie (Oct 15, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> Megaminx BLD: 24:20.70 [12:35]



Still - a seriously impressive feat to mere mortals like us!


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Oct 15, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> Megaminx BLD: 24:20.70 [12:35]. First scramble in weekly competition 2012-41.
> 
> Finally beat Ryosuke Mondo's speed. (He did it in 24:38.56, 4 years ago, and I think it was even his first try. So I'm pretty pathetic.) I still think this is far from the UWR, though, since rumor has it that Chris Brownlee did it in 15 minutes or so. Unfortunately, though, no one seems to know his actual time, so we may never know what the actual UWR is.
> 
> I also ordered a new Dayan megaminx this week, hoping I could get a better one - my current one locks up like crazy and often pops because of the lockups. And while I was at it, I ordered an MF8 gigaminx. So I guess it's time for me to figure out a better way to do megaminx BLD (non-orient-permute), so I can try gigaminx BLD.



WOW! How do you solve it blindfolded?
And you really want to try gigaminx blindfolded?! Is there any gigaminx that turns well?

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 15, 2012)

Ollie said:


> Still - a seriously impressive feat to mere mortals like us!


Thanks, but considering your 5x5x5 BLD speed, I think this is pretty silly. Safe to say that between the you and me, I'm the only mere mortal here. Someday I'll manage a sub-10 5x5x5 BLD; maybe 2 or 3 years from now, but someday.



DennisStrehlau said:


> WOW! How do you solve it blindfolded?


I currently use an orient-permute method - even though it's more information, it's easier to memorize than a Pochmann-style method is. But I want to figure out a decent way to memorize Pochmann-style (one piece at a time, without a separate orient step), since orient-permute doesn't really make sense for gigaminx.



DennisStrehlau said:


> And you really want to try gigaminx blindfolded?! Is there any gigaminx that turns well?


They say the MF8 gigaminx turns really nicely. I'm hoping that's actually true. Anyway, I've already ordered it, so I guess I'll find out soon.  I already have a Cube4You gigaminx; there's no way I'll ever try that BLD - it would be ridiculous.


----------



## emolover (Oct 15, 2012)

Mike you should have gotten a Mf8 Master Kilominx to do first before gigaminx. If you want to you can borrow it from me at Indiana or Dayton if your going.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 15, 2012)

emolover said:


> Mike you should have gotten a Mf8 Master Kilominx to do first before gigaminx. If you want to you can borrow it from me at Indiana or Dayton if your going.



I'll think about it. But I'm not sure I wouldn't rather just skip right up to the gigaminx. Anyway, I'll be at both competitions, so I'll talk to you there about it.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 15, 2012)

I have an idea for memorizing the Megaminx. Disclaimer: I have no intention to actually attempt to blindsolve the Megaminx.



Spoiler



Okay, the idea is similar to Speffz. You have 12 faces and 5 locations on each face, but the locations are defined in a way that makes it relatively easy to keep track of. Every orbit fits into the 60 locations in a roughly similar way. You obviously can't use single letters for this, but you *could* use uppercase letters + lowercase letters + 1-8, or numbers 1-60 (benefit: easy to divide by 5 to figure out the face/location number), or syllables (12 consonants and 5 vowels), or just sixty random images. It may be a little trickier to keep track of which pieces have been used, but if you are considering a Mega-/Master Kilo-/Giga-minx BLD you will probably have no trouble.

The locations on each face are arranged like so:





For the 8 faces around the "equator" that I didn't label, just proceed in a y-erly direction around the puzzle, numbering the locations on that face in the same way you did the labeled one. It's your choice on how to order the faces but I suggest U=1, then 2-6, then 7-11, then D=12.

Having things more or less symmetrical around a y rotation should help a bit with spatially imagining where the pieces are... remember that you're probably going to have to come up with pure sticker commutators on the fly, so it'll be useful to be able to say "okay, location 3 on face 4 is just a y2 over from location 3 on face 2, which is right in front of me".


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 15, 2012)

Mikel said:


> 1:43.33
> 
> I remember seeing it there.



Thanks 
I need to practice BLD more than ~20 solves a week :/ I'm too slow haha


----------



## emolover (Oct 15, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think making a system of colors combined with words would be better.

http://s409.beta.photobucket.com/user/jak343434/media/NewCanvas_zps244c2cb7.jpg.html

Click link.

Each color area(red, yellow and blue) would have its own set of letter pairs going from A to T and I would take two letter pairs and put them together.

Lets say the letter pairs I got were Blue P and Red D I would memorize in one of my rooms a Purple PanDa, but if I got Red P and Blue D I would memorize a Pink PanDa. 

Each color combination is different even though in real life they are not. 

Roman Rooms or journey would be the best for this method.

Does this make sense?


----------



## qqwref (Oct 16, 2012)

That's kinda a weird idea. I guess it could work, but it seems like a lot of steps.


----------



## DrKorbin (Oct 16, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> Megaminx BLD: 24:20.70 [12:35]And while I was at it, I ordered an MF8 gigaminx. So I guess it's time for me to figure out a better way to do megaminx BLD (non-orient-permute), so I can try gigaminx BLD.



I tried to turn mf8 gigaminx at Euro - it turns well, some people say it is the best gigaminx.

I also found out that comms for "x"-centers are similar to comms for x-centers in big cubes, but the problem is "t"-centers (these centers do not form 'x' or 't' letter but you know what centers I mean). I think (at least I didn't find exceptions) every comm for t-centers in big cubes involves m-slice, and there is no m-slice in gigaminx. Any ideas?


----------



## qqwref (Oct 16, 2012)

You can do a pseudo-M move in at least two different ways:
(Rw' Lw f Rw Lw') U (Rw' Lw f Rw Lw')
r (F' Rw U' Lw' U2) r' (U2' Lw U Rw' F)

edit: (U' Lw' U Rw U) r' (U' Rw' U' Lw U F r F')

edit2: u' R u (Rw U' Lw' U) b' R' b (U' Lw U Rw')


----------



## AndersB (Oct 16, 2012)

3bld: 2:22.08 L2 F' R2 B R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B D' B' L' B2 F' U2 B L' B D2 

M2 OP, all targets used, two corner and two edge cycles, no parity. This broke my previous record by over 30 seconds!


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 16, 2012)

Did a 13~14mins 2~4BLD relay and followed by another 22mins 5BLD during lunch time. I'm happy that I didn't messed up the memo as I normally do when I do attempts without few hours break. In fact, I just rested for less than 2 minutes to scramble my 5x5 after the relay.


----------



## HEART (Oct 17, 2012)

Finally got my first solve with M2 while timing myself, everytime i've done m2 during a time i dnf :/


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 17, 2012)

I decided that the way to get faster times was to turn faster, so I did and the results were good.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Oct 17, 2012)

HEART said:


> Finally got my first solve with M2 while timing myself, everytime i've done m2 during a time i dnf :/



Remember to do M2, and not m2!


----------



## bryson azzopard (Oct 17, 2012)

just got my first 5BLD success memo was 1:01.12 [44:52] so happy right now. now i actually need a 4BLD success


----------



## JasonK (Oct 17, 2012)

bryson azzopard said:


> just got my first 5BLD success memo was 1:01.12 [44:52] so happy right now. now i actually need a 4BLD success



Awesome :tu Do you still use full visual memo?

I wonder how many other people got a 5BLD before they got a 4BLD. I was considering trying this when I couldn't get a 4BLD success, but never got round to it :fp


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 17, 2012)

Got a 4BLD success, 6:39.xy. PB and first sub 7 ever. Hoping to get this result in UKO2012.


----------



## Martial (Oct 17, 2012)

A blind sub1 in video, qqtimer said 50.47, but the size of the video doesn't match (~52")
[video=youtube_share;L6_cGt9JbAs]http://youtu.be/L6_cGt9JbAs[/video]


----------



## bryson azzopard (Oct 17, 2012)

JasonK said:


> Awesome :tu Do you still use full visual memo?
> 
> I wonder how many other people got a 5BLD before they got a 4BLD. I was considering trying this when I couldn't get a 4BLD success, but never got round to it :fp


no jason i finally started to use rooms. my memo in multi and 4BLD has dropped alot. i think if i tired this visual i would probably die


----------



## leonparfitt (Oct 17, 2012)

3x3 BLD - 2.19.74

F2 R2 D B2 D2 R2 D' R2 U F2 U' R' B L2 B2 L' U F2 U F'


----------



## CHJ (Oct 17, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> Got a 4BLD success, 6:39.xy. PB and first sub 7 ever. Hoping to get this result in UKO2012.



Nevins you are on a roll! What was the memo?
And how do you memo coz im getting good memo time using letters but i need to up my game


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 17, 2012)

CHJ said:


> Nevins you are on a roll! What was the memo?
> And how do you memo coz im getting good memo time using letters but i need to up my game



I forgot the memo, but I do remember there is 20targets for centres, 21 for edges, 7 for corners. No parity on edge. I use letter pairs and make up words with them I group them in 4 for 1 group, 1 group for a finger so I'd make sure the groups go right. E.g If I have KWPL YNCK, I would read KiWi PooL in my mind with my thumb down, then YawN CooK with my index finger down. If I struggle to make word out of letter pairs, 3 letters or 4, I would just literally read that word and store it in the following finger. Its a weird memo method tho. (I mean the finger thing)


----------



## CHJ (Oct 17, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> I forgot the memo, but I do remember there is 20targets for centres, 21 for edges, 7 for corners. No parity on edge. I use letter pairs and make up words with them I group them in 4 for 1 group, 1 group for a finger so I'd make sure the groups go right. E.g If I have KWPL YNCK, I would read KiWi PooL in my mind with my thumb down, then YawN CooK with my index finger down. If I struggle to make word out of letter pairs, 3 letters or 4, I would just literally read that word and store it in the following finger. Its a weird memo method tho. (I mean the finger thing)



Ah so i do use the same memo, must be the execution that makes me that bit slower, i think because i use centre comms i take my time getting it right, r2 isn't a problem


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 17, 2012)

OMG LOL. So close to sub 6! New PB again. 4BLD 6:01.13[2:55.38]


*EDIT: I solve white top green front, OP for corner, r2 for edge and U2 for centre.*
Corner, KWGA, YQLE 
Kiwi GA(Audio), Your Quest LE(Audio)

Edge, TSYK, VWHC, JBFL, UPIA, GOMQ ND
This Yuck, Vow HC, Job Fool, Up IA, Go MQ, Andy.

Centre, RMIN, SAJO, VTBW, GL
Room IN, SAJO(Audio), Vet Bow, Good Luck

I consider this solve quite memo-friendly and has easy centres.


----------



## CHJ (Oct 17, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> OMG LOL. So close to sub 6! New PB again. 4BLD 6:01.13[2:55.38]
> 
> 
> *EDIT: I solve white top green front, OP for corner, r2 for edge and U2 for centre.*
> ...



That is an easy memo and i.......must...........BEAT THIS!!!!!!
Heh im gonna try my best but im more focused on 3BLD as im looking to hit sub 1:20 for UKO, which for the past 4 days has been terrible


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 17, 2012)

CHJ said:


> That is an easy memo and i.......must...........BEAT THIS!!!!!!
> Heh im gonna try my best but im more focused on 3BLD as im looking to hit sub 1:20 for UKO, which for the past 4 days has been terrible



I'll be taking my time on 3BLD, I won't do as good in UKO I think, I'm switching to corner comms and TuRBo edges. Might switch to comms for 4BLD too, still doing lots of different sighted solve with it.


----------



## Ollie (Oct 18, 2012)

Yay! BLD is hotting up  I'm joining at an opportune time!


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 18, 2012)

Ollie said:


> Yay! BLD is hotting up  I'm joining at an opportune time!



LOL, Auto win for Big BLD in UKO.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow, your 4BLD time destroys your other BLD times XD


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 18, 2012)

Working on it (other bld) Haha. I find 3 cycles method helps so much in cutting down execution time. Just takes time to get used to it


----------



## Ollie (Oct 18, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> LOL, Auto win for Big BLD in UKO.



Gold could go to anybody tbh! I'm not that confident anymore


----------



## HEART (Oct 18, 2012)

I solved the centers on 4BLD on my first try. No idea how long it took, but i'd estimate about 8~ minutes.

My mind is blown, first try. I was so unsure about 2 of the last pieces of my memo, and i had like 2 cycles i had to break into


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 18, 2012)

Ollie said:


> Gold could go to anybody tbh! I'm not that confident anymore



Well then, I hope we both get podium.


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 18, 2012)

You people are so good at bigBLD. For some reason I'm halfway decent at multi, but I can't for the life of me make my 4BLD and 5BLD memos stick. Maybe it's because I'm doing more thinking than during a multi. Anyway, good luck at UKO guys!


----------



## Mikel (Oct 18, 2012)

4x4 BLD PB. 14:41.01

First ever sub-15. It was the first solve of the weekly competition 2012-42
F2 Rw' D Uw2 B2 Rw D' B2 Rw Fw' L Rw2 R F Rw' B2 U2 Fw2 F2 Uw2 L R2 B Uw2 F L' Rw Fw' Uw2 L2 U2 L2 Fw Rw' D' U' Rw D2 U2 Fw2


----------



## CHJ (Oct 18, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> Well then, I hope *all three of us* get podium.



thats better! lol


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Oct 18, 2012)

3x3x3 - MULTI BLD - 4/5 - 9:19 mins

memo - 5:30 mins
execution - 3:49mins

Why accomplishment? Because i just realized, that i could easily do that sub-9 mins..

Dennis


----------



## rock1313 (Oct 18, 2012)

bryson azzopard said:


> just got my first 5BLD success memo was 1:01.12 [44:52] so happy right now. now i actually need a 4BLD success



Well done Bryson! 

How many 5x5 bld attempts have you done?


----------



## bryson azzopard (Oct 19, 2012)

rock1313 said:


> Well done Bryson!
> 
> How many 5x5 bld attempts have you done?


thx brock  and it was only the 2 so that was awesome i got it in only 2 attempts. if you want to see the scramble it was the first scramble from the weekly competetion for this week


----------



## rock1313 (Oct 19, 2012)

bryson azzopard said:


> thx brock  and it was only the 2 so that was awesome i got it in only 2 attempts. if you want to see the scramble it was the first scramble from the weekly competetion for this week



2 ATTEMPTS! 

that's not fair


----------



## FinnGamer (Oct 19, 2012)

29.19 +2 2x2 Blind with Orthega


----------



## Ollie (Oct 19, 2012)

A few today. New Dayan + MF8 4x4x4 arrived this week, so my return to 4BLD today included:

1. 5:24[2:01] B' R U f U f L' R' U F' U u f' r2 f2 F2 D f B R2 L u' f2 R2 u' L2 R2 u R' F r2 f r' L' D' u B' r U' u2 
2. 4:36[1:59] Lost the scramble.
3: 3:59[1:30] Lost the scramble! 8 solved centers and 3 solved midges after orientation!
4: DNF(3:50[2:04]) B2 r' f2 L B' U2 u2 L2 D f' F2 L2 f2 u2 B2 u f' r F D f r F' f D2 F' r f2 r' B F' u' R u2 D' U' r2 F U' u' - two centers off I think.

Also managed a nice 1:00.01 3BLD solve on the train home - memo PB of 14.45s

EDIT: 4x4x4 sighted has suffered BADLY - averaging around 2 mins now!


----------



## Mikel (Oct 19, 2012)

5x5 BLD PB 32:02.01

First solve of weekly competition 2012-42
Bw2 Fw F R Dw2 Uw2 U' Lw2 Dw Fw F2 Lw U R2 Dw L U Rw' Bw2 L' Uw2 Fw' Lw2 Bw Fw' F L2 Fw' Rw' B Fw2 Rw' B2 L2 Fw Uw' B' L' B Rw2 Uw' U2 B2 Fw L Bw2 F D2 Uw' U2 L2 B2 Rw2 D' L' D' U' Lw' Rw2 R2


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 19, 2012)

5BLD new pb, first sub 20. M slice parity, edge parity.
19:03.28[9:16.00]
Weekly comp first solve too (Sounds lie everyone getting good time on this scramble lol)

Memo
Corners: BHIG, ACF, 2 corner orientation (tap location)
B Hi G, A Curve(F)

M slice: VLSQ MEUY W, 2 flipped edges, tap.
Veil Square, Me UY W

Edge : AMOU EFYI JDCP LQON GLNW KTSW, parity
AMOU(Audio), EFYI(Audio), JD Cup, LQON(Audio, Alkyl ON), Goal Now, Kit Switch.

+centre : QERA VFCI MWKS OGDP HTNJ
QERA(Audio),Verify CI(audio), Meow Kiss, Ogre Deep, Hot Nessaj

xcentre : JRKA VEBM CSFN TULG UHDP
Junior KA(Audio), VE(Audio) Boom, CS(Counter Strike) Fun, TU(Audio) Lag, U Have Deep.


----------



## Ollie (Oct 19, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> 5BLD new pb, first sub 20. M slice parity, edge parity.
> 19:03.28[9:16.00]



Nice  Is your memo mostly audio?


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 19, 2012)

If there are vowels and is audio friendly, I would love to, I sometimes uses images too, if I can't make a sound out of it I'll just generate an image. lol.


----------



## Ollie (Oct 19, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> If there are vowels and is audio friendly, I would love to, I sometimes uses images too, if I can't make a sound out of it I'll just generate an image. lol.



I'm trying to use more audio - I feel like I need to keep changing my memo system to keep it fresh and I'd love to be able to use it as well as Noah does!


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 19, 2012)

Ollie said:


> I'm trying to use more audio - I feel like I need to keep changing my memo system to keep it fresh and I'd love to be able to use it as well as Noah does!



Haha I do think audio works better than images, personally. But I still love a mix of them.


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 20, 2012)

PB Average of 5: 38.75
1. (37.07) D2 B2 U F2 D' L2 F2 D B2 F2 D2 F R' B2 U2 B R2 B' F2 R F' 
2. (DNF(45.77)) D2 R D2 B U2 L' U F' U2 R' D' L2 D F2 L2 U R2 F2 D R2 D' 
3. 38.44 R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 F L2 B R2 D2 R B' U2 L B' F2 R2 U' R U2 
4. 37.52 U2 R2 D2 R2 F D2 B U2 F R2 B' L' F' L2 D' B R2 B' F' 
5. 40.29 R2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 R2 F' U2 R D U2 L' R' B U2 

YAY! I think all my recent 4x4 solving has raised my TPS.


----------



## Mikel (Oct 20, 2012)

5x5 BLD PB *30:16.22*

Second solve of Weekly Competition 2012-42
B2 Uw' Lw2 F2 D' B2 D' Rw' U' L2 D2 Bw Fw2 Dw B' F2 Lw' Fw' F Rw' B Fw Lw2 D Bw L' Lw' Dw Bw2 L' Bw' Fw2 U2 L2 Rw Fw' D Fw Uw2 R Bw F2 Dw' Fw2 L' R Dw2 Uw2 Rw2 U L' Fw2 D' U2 Bw2 Fw Dw' Bw Rw2 B'

3x3 BLD PB!!!!!! *1:25.84*
My previous best was 1:41, so this was quite a jump.


----------



## Ollie (Oct 20, 2012)

First BLD solves with a proper audience and first time using a Speedstacks timer too - a *3BLD* 55.19 and a *5BLD* around 14:00 I think.



Mikel said:


> 5x5 BLD PB *30:16.22*



Congrats! Sub-20 should be easy for you with a few more solves


----------



## CubeRoots (Oct 21, 2012)

Ollie said:


> First BLD solves with a proper audience and first time using a Speedstacks timer too - a *3BLD* 55.19 and a *5BLD* around 14:00 I think.



55 was epic


----------



## Mikel (Oct 21, 2012)

Ollie said:


> Congrats! Sub-20 should be easy for you with a few more solves



I hope you mean *sub-30* I am very far away from sub-20 in my opinion.

Edit:

New 5x5 BLD PB again! Every attempt is a new PB! 29:25.25 Finally Sub-30! This is my 4th consecutive success, so I have a 5BLD average of 5 now!

Ao5: 33:03.02

(DNF)
36:50.84
32:02.01
30:16.22
(29:25.25)


----------



## mande (Oct 21, 2012)

3x3 MultiBLD: 6/6 (46:34)
Memo: around 31:30

Amazing result for me...first time I'm attempting 6 cubes
I had tried 5 cubes only once before (2/5)

Next goal: 8/8 (sub 1)


----------



## siva.shanmukh (Oct 21, 2012)

5x5 BLD

Memo : 28:53.23
Solve : 29:37.64
Total : 58:30.87

L' Uw D' F Fw' Bw' B' Uw2 D2 F Bw2 Lw B R Fw Rw' Fw Rw2 U' B R2 Dw' Fw' Bw U L2 R' Fw R Dw2 Bw Dw Bw2 R2 B U Dw' Fw Lw2 Dw' Rw2 U' Uw2 Lw' Rw2 U R' Dw2 Fw U B' U D2 L Fw' Uw' Bw Uw2 D B'

My first 5x5 BLD and it was a success. Wasn't expecting to see a solved cube at the end. Figured out how to solve the T centers after closing the eyes.

I won't forget this feeling for my life!



mande said:


> 3x3 MultiBLD: 6/6 (46:34)
> Memo: around 31:30
> 
> Amazing result for me...first time I'm attempting 6 cubes
> ...



Another NR waiting for you  Way to go!


----------



## Riley (Oct 21, 2012)

First 3BLD average of 5 in a long time...

2:17.01, (DNF(1:25.96)), 2:14.90, (2:12.37), 3:01.09 = 2:31.00

I'm seriously getting used to putting in BH comms I know. I also make up random orthogonals on the spot quite easily.

Edit: Rolled it to 2:29.45 average of 5. 2:14.90, 2:12.37, 3:01.09, (DNF(1:39.92)), (1:43.49). The 1:43 was nice.


----------



## mande (Oct 22, 2012)

siva.shanmukh said:


> 5x5 BLD
> 
> Memo : 28:53.23
> Solve : 29:37.64
> ...



Congrats for the 5BLD! Look man, both of us know 5BLD is a much bigger achievement than 6 cubes multi...next NR is yours...


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 22, 2012)

5BLD PB. First sub 18. 0 parity. only 2 flipped M slice edges and 2 corners orientation that can fail me in general.
17:18.68[8:14.55]

Bw2 Rw Dw Uw L2 B Bw' Fw Rw' F R' Rw U' Uw D B2 R2 Rw B Uw L' U2 Rw R Uw' Dw' U2 D2 L Rw2 Lw U Lw' F Fw' R F' Rw' B L U2 Lw2 Dw2 Uw' Rw' L2 U Rw Dw' Rw2 U F2 Bw2 L2 D2 B' Bw' Dw Bw2 Uw


----------



## Riley (Oct 23, 2012)

FIRST SUB 1 WITH BH COMMS!!!!!! (for corners) 56.69. I don't know the memo time, but it felt pretty fast.

Scramble: F' R U B' U' R2 D R' F R2 U R2 F2 U2 B2 D' F2 D R2 U 
Memo: Edges: X-Country ViLlage HeadQuarters UG ("ugg...) DaT ReaDy, Corners, "HAy" *"FaR"* *"DoW"*
The bolded corner sounds are when I used comms. Memo was smooth, and I also had no recallin problems. I was thinking ahead the whole time; it was super awesome!!!

Also, 1:34.36 average of 5. 1:38.99, (1:58.31), 1:34.97, 1:29.13, (56.69)

Comms are awesome! They are beginning to feel natural!


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 23, 2012)

Riley said:


> FIRST SUB 1 WITH BH COMMS!!!!!! (for corners) 56.69. I don't know the memo time, but it felt pretty fast.
> 
> Scramble: F' R U B' U' R2 D R' F R2 U R2 F2 U2 B2 D' F2 D R2 U
> Memo: Edges: X-Country ViLlage HeadQuarters UG ("ugg...) DaT ReaDy, Corners, "HAy" *"FaR"* *"DoW"*
> ...



Great job! Not even an extremely easy scramble.


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 23, 2012)

23 second execution on a solve with 20 targets. I am so happy right now!


----------



## A Leman (Oct 23, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> 23 second execution on a solve with 20 targets. I am so happy right now!



wow. that's great. what was the memo time?


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 23, 2012)

A Leman said:


> wow. that's great. what was the memo time?



14ish. It was like my third solve of the day.


----------



## A Leman (Oct 23, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> 14ish. It was like my third solve of the day.



Well, I guess you're going to get the NR. I still need to get a comp. legal guhong and start going to compititions.


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 23, 2012)

A Leman said:


> Well, I guess you're going to get the NR. I still need to get a comp. legal guhong and start going to compititions.



Yes please! Why not come to Liberty Science Center?


----------



## A Leman (Oct 23, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Yes please! Why not come to Liberty Science Center?



I also need good big cubes if i am going to do bigbld, but I will try to get there. no 3bld is a bit disapointing though


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 23, 2012)

A Leman said:


> I also need good big cubes if i am going to do bigbld, but I will try to get there. no 3bld is a bit disapointing though



You didn't hear? Bob added 3BLD. It'll be the perfect competition for you.


----------



## A Leman (Oct 23, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> You didn't hear? Bob added 3BLD. It'll be the perfect competition for you.



Cool!!! Thanks Noahaha (and Bob Burton)


----------



## Bob (Oct 23, 2012)

A Leman said:


> Cool!!! Thanks Noahaha (and Bob Burton)



you're welcome


----------



## Ollie (Oct 23, 2012)

*5BLD* 12:34.56[6:00] teehee


----------



## CHJ (Oct 23, 2012)

3BLD Ao5: [1:34.23], 1:37.07, 1:50.69, (1:52.98), 1:45.74, (1:30.76) - 1:44.50

nothing special but its the best AVG so far, especially as my BLD went downhill, the reason i got 6 there is because it still adds up to the same AVG, then i got DNF fever


----------



## Riley (Oct 24, 2012)

I am pretty sure that I just got my first average of 12 ever for 3BLD. I never, ever get this many successes. The solves are from both today and yesterday.

1:38.99, 1:58.31, *1:34.97, 1:29.13, (56.69), 2:07.97, 1:08.63,* 1:41.34, 1:49.05, 1:15.85, (DNF(2:18.31)), 1:56.33 = 1:40.06

The bolded solves are also a 1:24.24 average of 5 PB.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 24, 2012)

Did a 3-4BLD relay during morning break in college, success at 11:38.00.
Did a 3-5BLD relay during lunch break in college, got the 3, but not 4 and 5. 2 twisted corners for 4x4 and 3 M-slices edges cycle for 5x5(Funny how I solved the parity and got this wrong.) time is 41:09.00. I still call this a success. I think the time is decent.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Oct 24, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> Did a 3-4BLD relay during morning break in college, success at 11:38.00.
> Did a 3-5BLD relay during lunch break in college, got the 3, but not 4 and 5. 2 twisted corners for 4x4 and 3 M-slices edges cycle for 5x5(Funny how I solved the parity and got this wrong.) time is 41:09.00. I still call this a success. I think the time is decent.



Nice. I love it when people do BLD relays.

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## Maskow (Oct 24, 2012)

U2 D' B F2 U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D U L' F2 D' F' R F' R B2 R2 F B' R F2 D 
23.13 (7.97) 
lol scramble xD


----------



## qqwref (Oct 24, 2012)

lol scramble XD


----------



## HEART (Oct 25, 2012)

everytime i've gone for a PB i dnf'd. I finally got a new pb of 2:08.98 for 3BLD


----------



## bryson azzopard (Oct 25, 2012)

got my first 4BLD success this morning time was 23:00.78 memo was 15:xy alright time i guess. this was my 7th attempt


----------



## Moops (Oct 25, 2012)

bryson azzopard said:


> got my first 4BLD success this morning time was 23:00.78 memo was 15:xy alright time i guess. this was my 7th attempt



You beat me to it =P This morning my 4BLD attempt was off by 2 centres. I swear I'm going to get this any day now. Well done!


----------



## bryson azzopard (Oct 25, 2012)

Moops said:


> You beat me to it =P This morning my 4BLD attempt was off by 2 centres. I swear I'm going to get this any day now. Well done!



omg so close. i thought you were going to beat me to it . i wish i could add 4BLD to kurri comp. i could ask tim and we could do it through lunch maybe? only 1 attempt but


----------



## Moops (Oct 25, 2012)

First 4BLD success!!! 17:50.34

Seriously! About F%@$ING Time! =P


Coming soon: My first 5BLD DNF


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 25, 2012)

Now I really want a 4BLD succes...  If I don't go to karate later (I've got a cold) then I'll do an attempt during that time. Homework can wait.


----------



## mande (Oct 25, 2012)

4x4 BLD PB 14:20 (memo ~8:30)
This after a streak of 11 DNF's
Time to start 5x5 BLD...

EDIT:
5x5 BLD DNF(53:22)
Off by a 3 cycle of T-centers, a 3 cycle of wings, and 2 middle edges flipped
Pretty close...and considering it was my first attempt and I went really slow, I'm actually pretty satisfied


----------



## PianoCube (Oct 25, 2012)

For the first time, I filmed some bld solves today, and suddenly I got 4:58.33, which is my second best time now.

The video is now on my youtube channel too and is my first cube related video. I guess thats an accomplishment as well


----------



## CHJ (Oct 25, 2012)

2:43.97 OH BLD for lolz [52s]

D F B2 U D2 R2 B2 F' D' F' D U B2 R2 U' D' B F2 D2 U F L2 U2 L2 B 

pretty slow edge memo but corners brought me back, looking for sub 2:30 by UKO


----------



## bryson azzopard (Oct 25, 2012)

Moops said:


> First 4BLD success!!! 17:50.34
> 
> Seriously! About F%@$ING Time! =P
> 
> ...



dam you only just got it after me . ill have to beat that time now


----------



## Moops (Oct 26, 2012)

3BD PB: 1:12.33

U L D2 L U' L2 U D2 B' L' F' D2 U' F B' R' D2 U L2 D R2 B D2 B2 D' 

lolscramble


----------



## HEART (Oct 27, 2012)

I just wrecked my old 3BLD pb. Went from 2:07 to 1:47.03


----------



## F perm (Oct 27, 2012)

I destroyed my 3bld pb, using old pochman. It was about 11 minutes, but I got 6:11 in the weekly comp. I think i'm going to start dedicating myself more to BLD. M2, here I come!


----------



## HEART (Oct 27, 2012)

move onto M2 when you can do like 3-4 minutes solves. I started m2 around there.


----------



## emolover (Oct 27, 2012)

HEART said:


> move onto M2 when you can do like 3-4 minutes solves. I started m2 around there.



Or Turbo.


----------



## HEART (Oct 27, 2012)

Even when you Learn one, it's good to know both, because combining methods can be more efficient at times.


----------



## A Leman (Oct 27, 2012)

emolover said:


> Or Turbo.



This;I am really glad I choose the UF buffer for edges


----------



## Martial (Oct 27, 2012)

My first sub40 ! : *37.24[12.53]* 
=> B2 D' F2 D' U2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 F' D U' R2 F R' U B' D2 U

I make more and more execution times under 30 seconds, it's very nice 

edit: 41.02[12.84] : L' D' R2 D' B' R D L B U R2 L2 B2 D L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F2


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 28, 2012)

2~5BLD relay 41mins.

2 DNF
3 DNF 
Epic failed.
4 Success
5 2 Twisted corners.


----------



## FinnGamer (Oct 28, 2012)

Trying to do 2x2 Blind with orthega

1. DNF[Layer] U' R F R2 U2 R' F2 R F 
2. DNF[Jperm off] F2 U2 R' F U' F' R' 
3. DNF[layer] R' U2 R' U' R2 F U F 
4. DNF[Jperm off] R2 F2 U R U' F2 U' R' F2 
5. DNF[Layer] R2 U R F2 R2 F' R' F2 U' R2 
6. DNF[PBL off] U2 F2 U F U R U2 F2 U' 
7. DNF[layer] F R U' F' R' F R2 U' F 
8. (14.63+) F U2 F2 U' F' U2 R U2 R2 U' 
9. DNF[Jperm off] R F' U F' R2 F R U2 R2 U' 
10. DNF[layer] F U2 R' F R F R' U2 F' 
11. DNF[Jperm off] U' F' U F2 U R' U R' U' 
12. (DNF[layer]) R2 F' U2 F2 R' U' F' R2 U' 

Sucess was:
z' y R2 U R2
U F R U R' U' R U R U' F'


----------



## Ollie (Oct 28, 2012)

My *5BLD* session today 

1. 16:21.14[9:59] Got lost on center memo...
2. 16:01.95[8:51] And again...
3. 11:21.55[5:45]
4. 9:55.31[4:36] Slow turning!  Memo felt beautiful on this one, normally it doesn't at all... review my letter pair list? U' B R2 F R2 L2 f' L l2 u' B2 F l F' U r f r' F' r F D' b u' d2 f' r' U2 u2 D' r' F2 D2 u d r2 f F2 u' d D2 L F' u2 l d l U2 F r' F' u' f' u R2 D d f r' F' 
5. DNF(9:52[4:55])

Accuracy rate was on fire today - I managed to work out that all my errors were coming from rushing center memo and from undoing certain setup moves on particular center cases. The DNF was from an accidental cube rotation - pretty sure I would've solved it if I hadn't done that (looking back over the film.)

Ready for UKO - just need some luck on the day!


----------



## PianoCube (Oct 28, 2012)

WAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!!
This is CRAZY! I'd say it's my biggest accomplishment in cubing so far.

I GOT A 4/4 MULTI BLD!

The time was 1:07:42.25, which is terribly slow, but I don't care. All four cubes was solved, and nothing else matters to me right now.
This is my fifth multi bld ever. My earlier attempts have been one 0/2 and three 1/2.

Why did I try 4 cubes? Because I have 4 good 3x3s, have 4 "rooms" I'm used to, and I just wanted to see how well I could handle big memorizations.
This is also a huge motivator for me, knowing that with just a faster time, I will be capable of becoming Norways 2nd best multi BLDer. 

Some numbers:
Memo: 53ish minutes
Cubes with parity: 1
Twisted corners: 2
Flipped edges: 2
Corner targets: 29
Edge targets: 43

I'M SO HAPPY NOW!


----------



## Martial (Oct 30, 2012)

L2 D R2 D2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U R2 B2 F' U' B' D2 L B' L R' D2 R : 39.59[13.82] (2nd sub40 ever )


----------



## Riley (Oct 31, 2012)

53/100 (53%) success rate on 3BLD. This is actually really good for me, I used to have a less than 25% success rate. And the mean of 53 was 1:33.79, which is great! I'm going to do another 100 BLD's (not all today of course). I'm hoping for a 55%+ success rate as well as a sub 1:30 mean. BLD has never been so fun, when I get DNF's, I feel more motivated to try harder!

Info:


Spoiler



number of times: 54/100
best time: 1:08.58
worst time: 2:14.24

current mo3: DNF (σ = 83.54)
best mo3: 1:17.98 (σ = 8.84)

current avg5: DNF (σ = 83.54)
best avg5: 1:24.06 (σ = 1.07)

1:46.80, 1:37.43, 1:45.63, 1:08.77, 1:24.19, 1:25.06, 2:01.12, 1:22.94, 1:34.01, DNF(2:28.84), 2:11.49, DNF(1:45.33), 1:43.51, 1:32.83, DNF(2:04.75), 1:17.48, 1:53.43, DNF(1:58.77), DNF(1:33.47), 1:33.78, DNF(2:08.20), DNF(1:40.52), DNF(2:01.91), DNF(1:54.93), DNF(1:37.95), 1:08.58, DNF(1:35.66), DNF(1:12.46), DNF(2:04.40), 1:10.86, 1:24.91, DNF(1:35.73), 1:48.38, DNF(1:57.25), 1:49.70, 1:52.80, 2:14.24, DNF(1:43.68), 1:15.47, DNF(1:39.76), 1:25.42, 1:19.32, 2:06.75, 1:44.62, DNF(2:37.10), 1:17.16, DNF(1:49.71), 2:05.64, 1:26.03, DNF(2:24.07), 1:57.73, 2:06.41, DNF(1:21.44), 1:34.90, 1:09.68, 1:17.75, 1:30.11, DNF(1:47.08), DNF(1:45.21), 1:31.22, DNF(1:38.98), 1:13.87, 1:10.49, DNF(1:42.95), 1:14.85, DNF(1:34.98), DNF(1:26.26), DNF(1:21.78), DNF(1:28.03), 1:19.73, 1:36.07, 1:16.50, DNF(1:36.13), 1:26.91, DNF(1:42.25), DNF(2:11.01), DNF(1:23.44), DNF(1:21.85), 1:34.99, DNF(1:53.64), DNF(1:56.05), 2:00.70, DNF(1:27.40), 1:41.59, DNF(1:30.45), DNF(1:52.94), DNF(1:39.83), DNF(3:26.50), 1:08.60, 1:19.18, 1:26.16, DNF(1:54.04), 1:48.89, DNF(1:47.80), 1:36.80, 1:19.34, DNF(1:45.44), DNF(1:13.47), DNF(1:13.77), DNF(1:58.14)


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 31, 2012)

Riley said:


> 53/100 (53%) success rate on 3BLD. This is actually really good for me, I used to have a less than 25% success rate. And the mean of 53 was 1:33.79, which is great! I'm going to do another 100 BLD's (not all today of course). I'm hoping for a 55%+ success rate as well as a sub 1:30 mean. BLD has never been so fun, when I get DNF's, I feel more motivated to try harder!
> 
> Info:
> 
> ...



How many days did this take you?I might try and see if I can make it before UKO 2012 lol.


----------



## Riley (Oct 31, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> How many days did this take you?I might try and see if I can make it before UKO 2012 lol.



Not too long, I think 3-4 days? Around 3 hours total? Just estimates. It shouldn't be too hard, but watch out, it might give you a headache.


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 31, 2012)

Riley said:


> Not too long, I think *3-4 days*? Around 3 hours total? Just estimates. It shouldn't be too hard, but watch out, it might give you a headache.



nubs


----------



## Riley (Oct 31, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> nubs



Sorry, I'm building up. I did 71 today actually. AND GUESS WHAT I JUST GOT? 53.97 ON CAMERA!

Edit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ke-D70uDNo0&feature=youtu.be

And thanks for the tips. I'll try that.


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 31, 2012)

Riley said:


> Sorry, I'm building up. I did 71 today actually. AND GUESS WHAT I JUST GOT? 53.97 ON CAMERA!



I'm just joking. Being able to do many solves in one day/sitting is very important, so you seem to be on your way to consistent sub-1s. One thing I did when I was at your level was to try doing one or two sessions of fifty solves each week, and each time I would see how many solves were sub-minute. You may surprise yourself to see how quickly you can go from 5 to 30 sub-1s per session. I see my long practice sessions as payoffs for all the days I spend just doing sighted solves and working on my commutators.


----------



## Martial (Oct 31, 2012)

*32.61[10.37]* new PB !

The scramble was very easy :
D2 B2 U2 F L2 B2 U2 F2 D2 F' L D' F' L2 R D' U' F2 U2 R U'


----------



## PianoCube (Oct 31, 2012)

I have now learned how to do 4BLD. I'll probably do my first full attempt later today.


----------



## Martial (Oct 31, 2012)

PB Average of 5: *48.14*
1. (DNF(22.01)[21.76]) B' R2 F' L2 F' U2 L2 B2 R2 B' F' R' F' R' U' F2 L' F D2 B2 F
2. 45.37[17.53] U2 L U2 B2 D' F L2 F R' U R2 U R2 D L2 B2 R2 U' B2 D
3. 49.59[15.88] L2 U' L2 U F2 D' L2 B2 D2 F2 U' L' B F D' F2 D' B2 F2 L' R'
4. (45.21[14.42]) L2 D2 R2 U F2 L2 D F2 D2 L2 U L' U R D' L2 F' R' B2 D2 U
5. 49.45[14.38] R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 D2 B' D2 U2 L2 R2 D' L' B U2 F2 D L2 B2 U F2


----------



## PianoCube (Oct 31, 2012)

PianoCube said:


> I have now learned how to do 4BLD. I'll probably do my first full attempt later today.



Yeah! I just finnished my first 4BLD attempt, and it was a success! 

The time was 1:08:46.94. Memo: 50 minutes.

Not bad, considered that I knew near to nothing about big BLD before monday this week.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 31, 2012)

1:29.36[39.29] F2 B' R2 L' B D2 F2 D' R2 B D B2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 L2 D B2 D
Easy scramble. but still, considered as PB.


----------



## CHJ (Oct 31, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> 1:29.36[39.29] F2 B' R2 L' B D2 F2 D' R2 B D B2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 L2 D B2 D
> Easy scramble. but still, considered as PB.



Oh no, i hope you don't give me a hard time aswell for UKO! Although i have got several sub 1:20's today


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 31, 2012)

CHJ said:


> Oh no, i hope you don't give me a hard time aswell for UKO! Although i have got several sub 1:20's today



Definitely won't, my 3BLD mean is around 1:40~1:50.


----------



## Riley (Nov 1, 2012)

I feel like I'm posting here too much, but I guess that's also a good thing.

1:37.70 PB average of 12, and another sub 1: 57.70. Very easy scramble, and memo. U2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R' U' B L B' D2 F D' L R 

The memo was HeR OTher ElBow NaMe AM CAS for edges. IE QB A for corners.It really stuck, I wish my other memos were this easy.

Also 47/77 success rate so far, which is pretty good for me.


----------



## HEART (Nov 1, 2012)

Riley said:


> I feel like I'm posting here too much, but I guess that's also a good thing.
> 
> 1:37.70 PB average of 12, and another sub 1: 57.70. Very easy scramble, and memo. U2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R' U' B L B' D2 F D' L R
> 
> ...



Wow, Ao12? I usually get DNF paranoia after a Mo3, sometimes i'll do Ao5. It's always good to post here i think, as long as it's fresh, this board feels a bit dead sometimes c:


----------



## Riley (Nov 1, 2012)

HEART said:


> Wow, Ao12? I usually get DNF paranoia after a Mo3, sometimes i'll do Ao5. It's always good to post here i think, as long as it's fresh, this board feels a bit dead sometimes c:



It's a new concept to me too; I think I only got my first one a few days ago, and this is my second or third. I've been doing A LOT of practice in the past few days though, and my memo is becoming more secure. I used to be like you (but I didn't take an arrow to the knee), but hmm... practice helped a lot. Try going at a pace of memorization and solving that feels calm, but not too slow. Slowly push yourself.


----------



## HEART (Nov 1, 2012)

Right now i'm trying to move onto a different corner method for execution. I understand a bit of BH, here and there, but things like cyclic shifts, as bldmaster calls them are just so odd to me, hard to grasp. I would to 3op, but it sounds really tedious and obnoxious to memo.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 1, 2012)

HEART said:


> Right now i'm trying to move onto a different corner method for execution. I understand a bit of BH, here and there, but things like cyclic shifts, as bldmaster calls them are just so odd to me, hard to grasp. I would to 3op, but it sounds really tedious and obnoxious to memo.



Don't worry about any of the fancy terms. Pure commutators are all you need to use BH. At first do every cycle as a one or two move setup to an 8-mover. Pretty soon you'll start seeing cancellations into 9 and 11 movers and it will be fun.


----------



## speedcuber50 (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm getting back into it again (sort of). I love blindfold (it's kind of exciting, and rather wierd to actually do), but I couldn't find a memory method that I liked. I'd tried the story method, but failed to come up with good piece associations, then I tried number sequences, and did quite well with that. But, recently, I've been trying the one that I think I remember quickest and recall easiest.

Essentially, I just remember the locations of the pieces! It's really simple and intuitive (I find it more natural). I'm quite good at visualising shapes and remembering patterns, so between these two, I can remember a sequence of four pieces as either a pattern sequence or a shape (like an inset corner, or a straight line). More often, I use both. But it works fairly reliably for up to six pieces in one group (I could only do four with the number system), and I've done a complete cube in four memorisations. Now all I need is to string it all together (it's actually the time, not the quantity of data, that puts me off)...


----------



## Riley (Nov 2, 2012)

Yet 3 more PB's:

1:17.36 average of 5: 1:22.20, 1:23.67, (1:36.94), (59.75), 1:06.22
1:23.67 average of 12: 1:21.51, 1:07.16, 1:33.79, 1:20.09, (DNF(51.32)), 1:14.48, 1:50.65, 1:22.20, 1:23.67, 1:36.94, (59.75), 1:06.22

If the 51.32 were a success, it would be 1:18.58 average of 12.

And 65/100 success rate. (1:36.12 mean)


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 2, 2012)

I wish I'd get this during UKO in 2 days time.

5BLD PB: 16:27.63[7:37.28]

F2 U Lw2 D Dw' F2 L Bw L2 Lw D Bw Fw2 F2 B' Lw2 D Fw' R2 B' Lw2 R2 Fw' Bw2 Dw' D2 L2 Bw' Lw U D2 Lw' Fw Rw Bw' U Fw2 U' Uw2 B' U2 F2 U Rw Uw U Dw2 F' U R' Bw' U L' Bw2 Uw' R2 L2 Dw Uw' Rw2

Not sure whether its an easy scramble or not but I find it easy memo-ing, maybe because I'm just out of the shower so I'm feeling fresh.


----------



## HEART (Nov 2, 2012)

New Mo3 PB. I prefer Mo3's more than Ao5's, because iirc competitions use Mo3 right? Not Ao5?

Mo3 1:57.83  Sub-2 finally :>


----------



## Julian (Nov 2, 2012)

HEART said:


> New Mo3 PB. I prefer Mo3's more than Ao5's, because iirc competitions use Mo3 right? Not Ao5?
> 
> Mo3 1:57.83  Sub-2 finally :>


Competitions don't use Mo3 of Ao5, they use best of 3.


----------



## christmasx2 (Nov 2, 2012)

First timed BLD Solve (4th overall) 13 min 29.15 seconds, using Old Pochman.


----------



## HEART (Nov 2, 2012)

Oh i see, so you do 3 solves and they use the best? No wonder they don't have anything more than your single times on the WCA records and stuff. I wish they'd post all the solves though :/


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 2, 2012)

HEART said:


> Oh i see, so you do 3 solves and they use the best? No wonder they don't have anything more than your single times on the WCA records and stuff. I wish they'd post all the solves though :/



All solves are posted on your profile and on the competition page. It's just that only your best solve represents your ranking.


----------



## PianoCube (Nov 2, 2012)

New PB 3BLD: 4:14.14
Scramble: U' B2 U' L2 R2 B2 U R2 D' F2 L F U2 B F' L' F' R F2 U' L2 (4th scramble from this weeks blindfold race)

I have just switched form visual to audio memo for corners, and it seems like it helps, although it feels a bit uncomfortable and weird right now.


----------



## Riley (Nov 2, 2012)

This is getting ridiculously awesome.

I just got this 1:19.76, 1:41.38, 1:19.24, 59.82, DNF(57.83), 1:11.79, 58.78, 1:18.61, 1:12.22, but I have to leave now, so I'll continue later. The 57 was off by 3 corners.

In there is a 1:09.73 Mo3 and 1:10.07 average of 5, both PB's.


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 3, 2012)

*Official 4BLD succes at German Nationals: 14:28*

On 3rd solve (1st and 2nd off by 2 and 4 pieces...)


----------



## Ollie (Nov 3, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> *Official 4BLD succes at German Nationals: 14:28*
> 
> On 3rd solve (1st and 2nd off by 2 and 4 pieces...)



Congrats


----------



## Riley (Nov 4, 2012)

How I did this, I do not know. But 38.60 3BLD. I've never gotten a sub 50 even, before this. 12 second memo. 26 execution.

Scramble: F2 L2 R2 B U2 F' L2 U2 L2 B U2 L U' F L2 D2 L R2 B' L' D 
Memo:
Edges: Who (HU) PiSsed maybe? (MA BE) (8 letter pairs)
Corners: DiVe WaM BeLl (3 letter pairs)

Also 10 sub 1's today, I earlier got a PB of 51.50.

Edit:
Now a 1:05.38 average of 5. 58.13, (DNF(1:25.72)), 1:17.79, (38.60), 1:00.22.

I also forgot to mention that in a random solve (1:3x), I used one edge comm, of DF - RU - DR. I used D' M' U M D M' U' M


----------



## Iggy (Nov 4, 2012)

3BLD:
1st attempt: A few unsolved pieces
2nd attempt: Success! After two weeks of practicing! The final time was 10:22.55 (7:44.33 memo).


----------



## Martial (Nov 4, 2012)

Riley said:


> 38.60 3BLD
> 
> Scramble: F2 L2 R2 B U2 F' L2 U2 L2 B U2 L U' F L2 D2 L R2 B' L' D



36.16[11.12] with a little pop that I replaced quicly 



Riley said:


> I also forgot to mention that in a random solve (1:3x), I used one edge comm, of DF - RU - DR. I used D' M' U M D M' U' M


Yeah you begin to see comm for edges, so you'll be able to make a lot of them withouth the blindfold now.

edit : A good ao5 for me :

49.82[20.07]
(41.53[15.68])
44.79[13.18]
(DNF(44.65)[15.91])
54.28[18.97]
Acc. : 4/5
session avg: *49.63* (σ = 4.75)
session mean: 47.60


----------



## porkynator (Nov 5, 2012)

It's been a while... new PB avg5!

number of times: 18/27
best time: 29.37
worst time: 44.90
*best avg5: 31.96 (σ = 1.89) (PB)*
session mean: 34.74



Spoiler



1. 32.78 L2 F2 L B2 F2 R B2 L' R' B2 D2 F U' L D2 L' B2 L' B2 F R
2. DNF B2 F2 L2 R2 D B2 F2 U2 B2 U' F2 R' U F2 U' R B R D' F' R
3. 30.48 F2 R U' D' R B2 D' B R' F' D2 B U2 F' B' U2 F' D2 R2 D2
4. 34.08 L2 U' B2 L2 R2 D2 U R2 U' L2 B2 L U' B2 D U' F D B U R2
5. 29.37 L2 F2 R2 B2 D' B2 U' L2 R2 D2 U' F' D B L D' L2 R' B' U' F
6. 31.31 F' R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F' L2 F' U2 L U' R2 F' U B2 F U2 B D'
7. DNF F2 L2 U2 B U2 R2 B' L2 F2 U2 F' R D2 U2 B' L D U' B2 L B'
8. DNF F2 L U2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L B2 L' D L U' B' R2 U F2 D' R2 F'
9. 34.26 B2 L2 B2 D B2 U L2 B2 U R2 D2 B D F R' F' L B' U2 R F
10. DNF U R2 D L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U' B2 L' F D B R' F' D' U2 B' U
11. 34.79 F' D R2 U' R2 L' F2 B L2 U R2 F U2 F' R2 B U2 B D2 B2 D2
12. DNF B2 F U2 B D2 R2 U2 F' D2 B R F2 D F2 R' D' L' D' B2
13. DNF R2 B' R2 F D2 L2 D2 B D2 L2 F' L D' U' R' D2 R2 F' L' D' L'
14. 35.70 F2 R F2 R' B2 L' U2 L2 D2 B2 D2 U B' L' R' D2 B R' B2 U R2
15. 35.78 L' B2 R2 F2 D2 R D2 U2 F2 R' F2 U' L U L' U R B L2 U2
16. 31.74 R B2 F2 R' D2 F2 D2 F2 L' U2 R' U B2 F' R2 F D' R2 F2 L F
17. DNF B R' L' D L2 F' L U F2 R U2 B2 L2 U' D2 R2 D' B2 D' F2 D2
18. 38.47 R2 F2 D2 L2 F U2 B L2 F2 D2 U2 L' D2 U' L' U2 L2 D L U2
19. 35.69 U2 B L2 R2 B D2 B' U2 F L2 B2 U B' D' F L R2 F' U F' U
20. 31.04 R2 U' B2 R2 D B2 L2 D2 R2 U' B' R F' L B2 F D F R F' R2
21. 44.90 U2 R2 B F2 D2 U2 R2 B D2 U2 B' D F' U2 F L' B U' R F' R2
22. 33.84 B' U2 D2 L2 U F2 L' D' L F L2 B' U2 R2 F' D2 R2 L2 B' L2
23. 42.62 F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 B' D2 U2 R2 F' L2 U B U' B' L R' B2 D' L U'
24. 33.76 B2 L2 D2 F' U2 B' U2 F' U2 L2 D2 R U R D B' R2 B2 U' F'
25. DNF B2 L B2 D2 L R2 U2 L D2 F2 R2 D' L2 B F' L2 U' B' D2 L
26. DNF F' R2 D2 B U2 R2 B D2 F2 L' U' B D B' R' D2 L' U
27. 34.32 B2 D R D' F' B' L U' R' B2 D2 R2 U' F2 U B2 D' F2 R2 U



EDIT: I also did a little super-fast-memo session:

32.54[7.36], 32.96[7.36], DNF(40.21)[8.71], 41.75[8.30], 27.72[8.75], DNF(33.71)[8.33], 57.06[8.19], DNF(36.15)[8.74], 33.50[7.39], 32.02[7.85]

Memo mean (successful solves only): *7.89* and 60% success rate!


----------



## Applecow (Nov 5, 2012)

porkynator, how do you memo the cube? and in which order do you memo and execute the corners and the edges?


----------



## porkynator (Nov 5, 2012)

Applecow said:


> porkynator, how do you memo the cube? and in which order do you memo and execute the corners and the edges?



I use letters, and I memorize them in different ways every time: sometimes I pair them, sometimes I make words with 2 or 3 of them, but most of times I just try to remember the sound. I do this for both corners and edges.
It's a very fast method, but it isn't very safe. Anyway, it's safe enough for a 3BLD solve after some practise.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 5, 2012)

1:19.65 OH BLD


----------



## Riley (Nov 6, 2012)

(50.00), (DNF(1:23.95)), 57.19, 1:01.47, 1:09.36 = 1:02.67 PB average of 5. 

65/100 PB accuracy out of 100, 1:17.58 mean.

58.87 PB mean of 3 with that 38: 1:17.79, 38.60, 1:00.22.


----------



## JianhanC (Nov 6, 2012)

Did some 5BLD sighted solves, my comms are pretty solid, hope to move on to actual memo soon, Nevins's 5BLD success is motivating.


----------



## Jakube (Nov 6, 2012)

After 3 weeks of BLD-pause decided to start again: 

58.75, DNF(1:24.93), (53.91), 1:03.42, 57.81 = 1:00.00 avg5

Also: 1:04.99 avg12


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 6, 2012)

JianhanC said:


> Did some 5BLD sighted solves, my comms are pretty solid, hope to move on to actual memo soon, Nevins's 5BLD success is motivating.



Aww, that's mean, you know I don't use comms do ya?Haha good luck with that


----------



## TMOY (Nov 6, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> *Official 4BLD succes at German Nationals: 14:28*
> 
> On 3rd solve (1st and 2nd off by 2 and 4 pieces...)



Congrats ! Now you have to get a 5BLD success


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 6, 2012)

8:53 4BLD on camera after a SEVERE dry spell. I'm thinking I'll try get a better time to upload though.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Nov 6, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> 8:53 4BLD on camera after a SEVERE dry spell. I'm thinking I'll try get a better time to upload though.



Great job bro. Can't wait to see whatever you upload.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 6, 2012)

blackzabbathfan said:


> Great job bro. Can't wait to see whatever you upload.



Definitely won't be that one. I watched the video and it was wayyy out of focus :/


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 6, 2012)

MBLD : 4/4 17:24.41[11:53.61]
Relatively easy scrambles, my 2nd MBLD attempt of the day, which slows me down a little in memo-phase, and the 1st attempt was a 5 cubes attempt which I got a 4/5.
1) U2 L D2 F' U B R2 F' R F2 R2 F U2 F' R2 F' R2 U2 F U2 
2) R2 D' U2 R2 D F2 D F2 D2 F2 U2 B' L' R2 F2 D2 U' L' B' U2 F' 
3) R L' F L D2 R B' L D R F' U2 F2 U2 B R2 U2 F2 U2 B' U2 
4) B2 D R2 D B2 U' B2 L2 R2 D B F D2 R' F L D B2 R2 F2


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Nov 7, 2012)

Mean of 3: 1:15.72
1. 1:16.50 F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U R2 B' R' B' U' F2 L2 B' D B2 R2 
2. 1:08.22 R U2 L2 F' U2 F B2 U D R' B2 U' L2 U' R2 L2 U' F2 U' L2 U' 
3. 1:22.45 B2 F2 R' B2 U2 L' U2 R2 D2 L R2 B' U2 F L' B D F' D L2 

None of the times were very special but this is the first time I've ever gotten a mean of three.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 7, 2012)

blackzabbathfan said:


> This is the first time I've ever gotten a mean of three.



That's hard to believe. Great job though! You've improved a lot.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Nov 7, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> That's hard to believe. Great job though! You've improved a lot.



Thanks Noah. I wouldn't be this fast without all the help you've given me.


----------



## Riley (Nov 7, 2012)

PB and first sub 1:

Average of 5: 55.45
1. 57.10 L2 D2 L F2 D2 L' B2 U2 L2 U2 R B D F L2 D2 B' R2 F R' B'
2. (1:05.41) B R' U D2 B L F R B' U2 L F2 L B2 U2 F2 L2 D2 L D2
3. (46.92) R2 B' U2 L2 F' R2 B2 R2 B L2 B U' B2 R U2 B R2 B R U' R2
4. 1:00.13 D2 B U2 L2 F' U2 R2 U2 F' U2 F' U' B2 L R' F2 D' B R U' L
5. 49.11 L' D2 L U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 R' D2 R B D U L' B R U2 F2 L2 U2 

Last 3 solves make a 55.05 mean of 3, also a PB.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 7, 2012)

FIRST PB IN A LONG TIME!

Mean of 3: 37.86
1. 33.22 B D' L U' F2 R L F L' U2 R2 U2 F R2 B' L2 D2 B' L2 F 
2. 42.66 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 D L2 B2 U R2 B2 L' U' F2 R2 D' L2 D2 F R D 
3. 37.71 F2 R F U' F2 R2 F U' R2 B' R2 D' L2 U R2 B2 D' F2 U2 B2 U' 

The avg5 wasn't bad either:
Average of 5: 40.05
1. (33.22) B D' L U' F2 R L F L' U2 R2 U2 F R2 B' L2 D2 B' L2 F 
2. 42.66 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 D L2 B2 U R2 B2 L' U' F2 R2 D' L2 D2 F R D 
3. 37.71 F2 R F U' F2 R2 F U' R2 B' R2 D' L2 U R2 B2 D' F2 U2 B2 U' 
4. 39.79 U2 R F2 L F2 U2 B2 R' B2 U2 L' B F' U' B L' U L U B2 L' 
5. (49.23) F2 L2 B F2 D2 L2 R2 B' D2 F' L' F D L U' B L' B L' U'


----------



## bgdgyfer (Nov 7, 2012)

I have only solved a 3x3 once blindfolded. :-(


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 7, 2012)

2 ~4 BLD relay :15:10.91[9:02.04]
2) U R U2 R F2 R' F R' U2 
3) D2 B2 L2 F U2 F' U2 F2 D2 B' L R' B' U' R U' B' F U F2 
4) f2 R U' B' R2 f2 U' r L2 u2 F' D B2 F2 f u R B f2 L U B2 r' B F2 R F R' f2 U' B' F2 r L u' f B' r U2 f' 

Tried implemented some comms into 4x4 centers, works well, wouldn't say I'm good at it yet, but looking forward to get faster time with 4BLD.

Btw, my 2~4BLD relay is always faster than my 5BLD, is that normal?


----------



## tseitsei (Nov 7, 2012)

I think it's normal because pieces in 2-4 relay: 8+(12+8)+(24+24+8) = 84
And pieces in 5x5: 8x6(centers)+24(wings)+12+8 = 92

So 5x5 should take longer because you have more pieces to memo and solve  (and in 4x4 you can even reduce the number of pieces by orienting wisely)...

I'm not an expert tough


----------



## Ollie (Nov 7, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> 2 ~4 BLD relay :15:10.91[9:02.04]
> 2) U R U2 R F2 R' F R' U2
> 3) D2 B2 L2 F U2 F' U2 F2 D2 B' L R' B' U' R U' B' F U F2
> 4) f2 R U' B' R2 f2 U' r L2 u2 F' D B2 F2 f u R B f2 L U B2 r' B F2 R F R' f2 U' B' F2 r L u' f B' r U2 f'
> ...



2-4 relay has 80 pieces to solve compared to 92, so on the face of it, probably 

Practice with center comms = sub-10 easy!


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 7, 2012)

Ollie said:


> 2-4 relay has 80 pieces to solve compared to 92, so on the face of it, probably
> 
> Practice with center comms = sub-10 easy!



Ahh, if thats the case I should practice more MBLD to increase my memory 'capacity' instead of relays.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 7, 2012)

My 4BLD accuracy is way up from what it was two weeks ago. I think I'm actually starting to enjoy this. Sub-6 here I come!


----------



## Ollie (Nov 7, 2012)

*4BLD* 4:10.50[1:52] D' f2 L' f R r U2 F2 D' L' r' F' D L2 F' R B R u U2 F' U' D2 r L u' U' F' f' R2 U F L f u2 B r u L U

A super nice scramble, somebody sub-4 that please.

Also nearly finished my 3style list for wings for a DFr buffer, woop woop. Will publish it soon.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 7, 2012)

Ollie said:


> *4BLD* 4:10.50[1:52] D' f2 L' f R r U2 F2 D' L' r' F' D L2 F' R B R u U2 F' U' D2 r L u' U' F' f' R2 U F L f u2 B r u L U
> 
> A super nice scramble, somebody sub-4 that please.
> 
> Also nearly finished my 3style list for wings for a DFr buffer, woop woop. Will publish it soon.



Possible for a comms list for centers involving opposite faces and for U face > Adjacent/Opposite face > U face cycle? I always stuck on these 2 types, I can do adjacent comms freely, hopefully by mastering comms I would get around sub 6 and be able to pick up 3cycle wings easily.


----------



## CHJ (Nov 7, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> Possible for a comms list for centers involving opposite faces and for U face > Adjacent/Opposite face > U face cycle? I always stuck on these 2 types, I can do adjacent comms freely, hopefully by mastering comms I would get around sub 6 and be able to pick up 3cycle wings easily.



Tbh comms are a trial and error process, if you struggle to do positions on the bottom, set them up visually an figure out how you would execute blind in coordination to memo pairs, i would try and help by giving my examples but most people would be nono's to me and say im wrong although me and nevins have the say bigBLD memo


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 7, 2012)

CHJ said:


> Tbh comms are a trial and error process, if you struggle to do positions on the bottom, set them up visually an figure out how you would execute blind in coordination to memo pairs, i would try and help by giving my examples but most people would be nono's to me and say im wrong although me and nevins have the say bigBLD memo



I can do them sighted with some pauses and think. But not when the blindfold is on, however, comms with the adjacent sides are consistent. Just these 2 types of comms I'm struggling to figure out. Might have to start writing down algs how I do them sighted. However, the one the from U face to other face then back to U face for new cycle, I still have trouble with it even sighted. I feel so stupid now.:fp


----------



## Ollie (Nov 7, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> Possible for a comms list for centers involving opposite faces and for U face > Adjacent/Opposite face > U face cycle? I always stuck on these 2 types, I can do adjacent comms freely, hopefully by mastering comms I would get around sub 6 and be able to pick up 3cycle wings easily.



That is part of the plan, not to write out an alg for every possible letter pair but for _I think_ the 256 unique cases for adjacent face and opposite face comms. I don't think you even need a comms list for it to be honest, it boils down to the same few algorithms:

U r U' [l2] U r' U' [l2] - an M2 variant
r U2 r' [d2] r U2 r' [d2] - typical opposite face case
r U r' [d'] r U' r' [d] - typical adjacent face case.
f [u'] f' U' f  f' U - solving last 2 centers on adjacent faces by cycling Ubl -> Ufl -> Ful
x' r U r' [d2] r U' r' [d2] x - " " " " on opposite faces by cycling Ufr -> Ubr -> Dfl

I set up to one of these cases when I can't see a 8-move comm straight away


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 8, 2012)

Ollie said:


> That is part of the plan, not to write out an alg for every possible letter pair but for _I think_ the 256 unique cases for adjacent face and opposite face comms. I don't think you even need a comms list for it to be honest, it boils down to the same few algorithms:
> 
> U r U' [l2] U r' U' [l2] - an M2 variant
> r U2 r' [d2] r U2 r' [d2] - typical opposite face case
> ...




Yea I know it is meant to be intuitive, just kinda wanna explore the concept by executing algs.

Edit: I've tried this algs, now I know what I'm missing. I've limited myself too much that I'd never explore the l2 slices. The M2 variant really helps a lot opening my understanding to the comms, so is the 2nd last one, now that I can see how pieces go in place. Thanks a lot Ollie, this does helps. Hopefully I'll be able to sub 6 consistently before 2013 make its call.


----------



## Ollie (Nov 8, 2012)

Finished a list of speed-optimized 3-cycle algs for wings for a DFr buffer. Will proof read through whenever I next have time and publish within a few days.



NevinsCPH said:


> Yea I know it is meant to be intuitive, just kinda wanna explore the concept by executing algs.
> 
> Edit: I've tried this algs, now I know what I'm missing. I've limited myself too much that I'd never explore the l2 slices. The M2 variant really helps a lot opening my understanding to the comms, so is the 2nd last one, now that I can see how pieces go in place. Thanks a lot Ollie, this does helps. Hopefully I'll be able to sub 6 consistently before 2013 make its call.



Shouldn't be a problem


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 8, 2012)

My very first 4BLD success using center comms, even tho scramble is easy. Would've been faster if I used U2, but once I get used to comms I think I'll get quicker.

6:53.11[3:07.21]
Rw' F' Uw2 D' R Rw L2 D' F' U2 L' Uw2 L U2 Rw F' R F D L2 Rw' B2 D U Uw' L2 Rw2 Uw' F' Uw' F2 Uw' R2 D2 R2 Rw F2 R U Rw


----------



## tim (Nov 8, 2012)

I didn't DNF a single 3x3BLD solve for 3 years — that makes for a total of 61 solves. 
http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#blind_streak_3x3

Also: 4x4BLD: 5:04.40 (2:21)


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 8, 2012)

I found a 17 centre solved scramble  Apologies for the f b turns - blame my old version of prisma which I will update before I try again. This was the best of 20000 scrambles
u2 f b B' u' L r' U L r2 U u B r B U f2 l2 d' f' u' D2 L' f b D2 l' f2 d' b2 r2 f2 u' D' L2 d' B R2 b2 B'


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 8, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> I found a 17 centre solved scramble  Apologies for the f b turns - blame my old version of prisma which I will update before I try again. This was the best of 20000 scrambles
> u2 f b B' u' L r' U L r2 U u B r B U f2 l2 d' f' u' D2 L' f b D2 l' f2 d' b2 r2 f2 u' D' L2 d' B R2 b2 B'



How did you count the solved centres on 20000 scrambles?


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 8, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> How did you count the solved centres on 20000 scrambles?


Am fast scrambler.

Actually I made an excel spreadsheet.
In simple terms: Scramble is pasted in, scramble is decomposed into individual moves, each piece is tracked during each move by using a large matrix, end product is found, 24 orientations are checked, maximum is found. Then I wrote a little macro to make it go down a large list of scrambles.
In complicated terms: Even I don't know any more. It was complicated. Very complicated.

I might upload it sometime.


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 8, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> Am fast scrambler.
> 
> Actually I made an excel spreadsheet.
> In simple terms: Scramble is pasted in, scramble is decomposed into individual moves, each piece is tracked during each move by using a large matrix, end product is found, 24 orientations are checked, maximum is found. Then I wrote a little macro to make it go down a large list of scrambles.
> ...



haha ok, I might make a program for something like this. I've already made a cube structure in c++ so something like this probably wouldn't be that hard to do.


----------



## Mollerz (Nov 9, 2012)

Ollie said:


> Finished a list of speed-optimized 3-cycle algs for wings for a DFr buffer. Will proof read through whenever I next have time and publish within a few days.



How would you feel about writing a speed optimal centre commutators list for 4BLD and 5BLD?


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 9, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> I found a 17 centre solved scramble  Apologies for the f b turns - blame my old version of prisma which I will update before I try again. This was the best of 20000 scrambles
> u2 f b B' u' L r' U L r2 U u B r B U f2 l2 d' f' u' D2 L' f b D2 l' f2 d' b2 r2 f2 u' D' L2 d' B R2 b2 B'



LOL scramble.


----------



## Ickathu (Nov 9, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> Am fast scrambler.
> 
> Actually I made an excel spreadsheet.
> In simple terms: Scramble is pasted in, scramble is decomposed into individual moves, each piece is tracked during each move by using a large matrix, end product is found, 24 orientations are checked, maximum is found. Then I wrote a little macro to make it go down a large list of scrambles.
> ...



That's awesome.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 9, 2012)

18:11[8:46] 5BLD PB


----------



## Ollie (Nov 9, 2012)

Mollerz said:


> How would you feel about writing a speed optimal centre commutators list for 4BLD and 5BLD?



Haha, it's already been done by DrKorbin! I was about to start today


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 9, 2012)

Ollie said:


> Haha, it's already been done by DrKorbin! I was about to start today



REarrly? Should really start looking at these stuff!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 9, 2012)

tim said:


> I didn't DNF a single 3x3BLD solve for 3 years — that makes for a total of 61 solves.
> http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#blind_streak_3x3
> 
> Also: 4x4BLD: 5:04.40 (2:21)



Congratulations, Tim. Your streak is truly mind-boggling.


----------



## tim (Nov 9, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> Congratulations, Tim. Your streak is truly mind-boggling.



Thanks! I'd like to have some competition, though. It's getting pretty boring...
Mike? =)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 9, 2012)

tim said:


> Thanks! I'd like to have some competition, though. It's getting pretty boring...
> Mike? =)



I've tried a couple of times, and failed pretty badly. I keep wanting to go fast. I also find it harder to be accurate at competitions I either organize or am heavily involved in running.

But honestly, even without those factors, I'm just not sure I'd have a chance at your streak - it really is incredible.


----------



## tseitsei (Nov 9, 2012)

4BLD: Third succesful solve ever. Very safety memo and execution. Sub-10 should be easy with couple of more solves...

15:21.31[6:55.91] U2 D u R' r B' R D' U' f B2 u' R u' D2 r R2 D2 f' F' B' u R' B' R' L' r D2 r' D r2 F2 r F2 r2 f' r D U2 r2

Goal: sub-10 by finnish open (8.12.)


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 9, 2012)

9:59.994 Stackmat 4BLD (pro timer)

Don't have the scramble, because prisma decided to be awkward. First sub-10


----------



## Mikel (Nov 9, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> 9:59.994 Stackmat 4BLD (pro timer)
> 
> Don't have the scramble, because prisma decided to be awkward. First sub-10



That's awesome! I've never gotten that close for any solve on a stackmat. I guess I usually only use a stackmat unelss I am for sure I will get sub-10.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 9, 2012)

Mikel said:


> That's awesome! I've never gotten that close for any solve on a stackmat. I guess I usually only use a stackmat unelss I am for sure I will get sub-10.



Yeah, recently I've been using my stackmat to time memo and prisma for the actual time, but I finished memo at 6:30 ish so decided to go for it. Got lucky I suppose


----------



## tim (Nov 10, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> I also find it harder to be accurate at competitions I either organize or am heavily involved in running.



I can totally understand that. Last competition I asked a little kid to put my juggling balls away during the BLD rounds. Just in order to have as few things on my mind as possible.



MaeLSTRoM said:


> 9:59.994 Stackmat 4BLD (pro timer)



 Congrats!



tim said:


> Tried to solve a cube blindfolded behind my back while juggling two balls (Mike Hughey style): Didn't drop a ball, but was off by an edge 3-cycle and 2 twisted corners. I have no idea why. :/



Aaaaaand I did it! 
It was my fourth or fifth attempt and the time was probably around 5 minutes (I didn't time it).


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 10, 2012)

Two sub-7s in a row yay! (4BLD)

1. 6:46.97[2:49.17] R' U2 B U L' u' r2 R' f2 D U2 L2 U' D R2 L2 U2 R r u L2 D2 U u' r R U' L' F f2 L' R' u D B2 D L2 B f R' 
2. 6:47.60[3:00.75] B F u' U' B2 f r D2 f' R F' L' f U L' D' f B L2 r R2 f L' R f2 r2 U L' U r2 B2 L D2 F2 r' L R' F2 u F2


----------



## mande (Nov 10, 2012)

4:10.64 3x3 BLD on Heise's simulator...its painful having to cube rotate for B and B'


----------



## AlexByard (Nov 10, 2012)

Sub 4minute 3BLD, not that big of a deal in time wise but it was nice to drop the personal best by 6 minutes in one go......


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 10, 2012)

Tim posted this scramble on the German forum. I got a 30.94 on it which is completely ridiculous (my actual PB is 41).
I'm sure many people could sub-20 it.

B' U' L F' D B L U' F D2 B' R' F' U' R2 U' F' R F U' F L D2 B' R


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes said:


> Tim posted this scramble on the German forum. I got a 30.94 on it which is completely ridiculous (my actual PB is 41).
> I'm sure many people could sub-20 it.
> 
> B' U' L F' D B L U' F D2 B' R' F' U' R2 U' F' R F U' F L D2 B' R



23.06 lolol nice


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes said:


> Tim posted this scramble on the German forum. I got a 30.94 on it which is completely ridiculous (my actual PB is 41).
> I'm sure many people could sub-20 it.
> 
> B' U' L F' D B L U' F D2 B' R' F' U' R2 U' F' R F U' F L D2 B' R



lolololol 59.38


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes said:


> Tim posted this scramble on the German forum. I got a 30.94 on it which is completely ridiculous (my actual PB is 41).
> I'm sure many people could sub-20 it.
> 
> B' U' L F' D B L U' F D2 B' R' F' U' R2 U' F' R F U' F L D2 B' R



Gorgeous. 49.47


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 10, 2012)

tim said:


> Aaaaaand I did it!
> It was my fourth or fifth attempt and the time was probably around 5 minutes (I didn't time it).



Wow, congratulations!


----------



## Ickathu (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes said:


> Tim posted this scramble on the German forum. I got a 30.94 on it which is completely ridiculous (my actual PB is 41).
> I'm sure many people could sub-20 it.
> 
> B' U' L F' D B L U' F D2 B' R' F' U' R2 U' F' R F U' F L D2 B' R



1:11.77 lol. Could have been sub1 if I'd done some advanced M2 (Set-up to UB stuff) but I didn't think about til after.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 11, 2012)

4BLD PB!

5:11.56[2:09.40] L' D' u' r' B' f F' u' R' U2 D R F2 f' L2 f2 D2 r' D2 F2 D' R' L F2 L' D2 r D' L2 R u2 F L' F2 u' F' u f' U2 u2 

Really nice scramble. Only 22 wing targets, 6 corner targets and 15 center targets. I've gotten quite a bit better at center cycles too =D


----------



## Mikel (Nov 11, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> 4BLD PB!
> 
> 5:11.56[2:09.40] L' D' u' r' B' f F' u' R' U2 D R F2 f' L2 f2 D2 r' D2 F2 D' R' L F2 L' D2 r D' L2 R u2 F L' F2 u' F' u f' U2 u2
> 
> Really nice scramble. Only 22 wing targets, 6 corner targets and 15 center targets. I've gotten quite a bit better at center cycles too =D


Damn... I thought your 4BLD PB was like 7 minutes a few days ago? Or was I mistaken.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 11, 2012)

Mikel said:


> Damn... I thought your 4BLD PB was like 7 minutes a few days ago? Or was I mistaken.



It was 6:20 for like 2 months, then last week I started doing 4BLD again. I switched my memo to using a journey room for edges, whereas before I just did an audio-like string for them. It made my memo slower but with higher accuracy. Then today I tried going back to my old way and I memorized in 1:55, but DNFed, so I've been trying it like that since and it's working. Center execution still takes me almost 2:00 though.


----------



## Riley (Nov 11, 2012)

71/106 3BLD success rate, 1:21.12 mean of 71. Or 70/100 success rate, with a 1:21.36 mean of 70. Highest success rate ever, with a nice mean.


----------



## Martial (Nov 11, 2012)

Yes said:


> Tim posted this scramble on the German forum. I got a 30.94 on it which is completely ridiculous (my actual PB is 41).
> I'm sure many people could sub-20 it.
> 
> B' U' L F' D B L U' F D2 B' R' F' U' R2 U' F' R F U' F L D2 B' R



24.20[6.74], thanks for the scramble 

edit : L2 D' L2 U' R F B L D L B2 D' R2 D2 L2 F2 U' R2 D' R2 D : *38.44[12.95]* (4th sub40)


----------



## Mikel (Nov 11, 2012)

7/7 in 33:25.22. New Multi-BLD PB!


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 11, 2012)

Mikel said:


> 7/7 in 33:25.22. New Multi-BLD PB!



Haha, at first I misread it as 7x7 Multi Bld, then I looked at it again it was 7/7. 33minutes is a very fast and decent time, you should try more cubes!


----------



## Ollie (Nov 11, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> 4BLD PB!
> 
> 5:11.56[2:09.40] L' D' u' r' B' f F' u' R' U2 D R F2 f' L2 f2 D2 r' D2 F2 D' R' L F2 L' D2 r D' L2 R u2 F L' F2 u' F' u f' U2 u2
> 
> Really nice scramble. Only 22 wing targets, 6 corner targets and 15 center targets. I've gotten quite a bit better at center cycles too =D



YES Noah


----------



## CHJ (Nov 11, 2012)

Haven't DNF'ed once since UKO of about 8 3BLD's and 3 4BLD's, why i couldnt get one there i dont know


----------



## Mikel (Nov 11, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> Haha, at first I misread it as 7x7 Multi Bld, then I looked at it again it was 7/7. 33minutes is a very fast and decent time, you should try more cubes!



Thanks! I am not crazy enough to do a 7x7 BLD let alone 7x7 multi-BLD haha. I am going to add more cubes in the future.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 12, 2012)

First solve with new order (edges, corners, centers-> centers, corners, edges):

6:25.87[2:33.12] D' r D2 L' r2 F f' R r B2 D F2 D R' L r D2 L2 D2 r U' F L2 U' L' U D2 B D' F2 R f D B2 u' L' B' F U F' 

It was very comfortable too.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 12, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> First solve with new order (edges, corners, centers-> centers, corners, edges):
> 
> 6:25.87[2:33.12] D' r D2 L' r2 F f' R r B2 D F2 D R' L r D2 L2 D2 r U' F L2 U' L' U D2 B D' F2 R f D B2 u' L' B' F U F'
> 
> It was very comfortable too.



That's what I use. I'm going to switch to edges, centers, corners.


----------



## Riley (Nov 12, 2012)

First OH BLD success! Took around 5 tries I think. 2:22.91 was the time, not bad. Maybe I'll try for sub 2 later.


----------



## AlexByard (Nov 12, 2012)

YAY! First successful multiBLD! Only 2/2  But still yay! I think i can do 5/5 easily.


----------



## yoinneroid (Nov 12, 2012)

8:40.89[5:49.73] F2 R2 U2 B2 D' R2 D' L2 F2 L2 U' B' D B' U R F' D R B2 D
first successful attempt with letter pair image and 3-cycles, lol


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 12, 2012)

Execution PB 

5:48.37[3:03.33] L U2 D' B U' R' L2 u2 U' f r U R' D u2 U B2 L2 U2 r' D' F' f L2 B2 F' r2 f r2 f2 F U' B U r2 u f2 F D' B


----------



## Riley (Nov 13, 2012)

OH 3BLD PB of 2:20.48

58.03 3BLD average of 5!

and 2/2 MBLD in 4:59.80 and 3/3 in 9:00.35. Both are probably PB's, I don't really keep track of lower attempts. The 2/2 is not actually my real PB. Yesterday, I did another 2/2, and I thought I had BLD mode on. After I hit the spacebar, with my blindfold already on, the timer stopped I guess. The memo was 1:44, and the execution basically had no pauses. It was probably in the 3 minute range, but oh well.

It was a good day.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 14, 2012)

SUB 30 SINGLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

29.14 D F2 D' B2 U2 F2 U' B2 L2 D' U B' D2 L B L' U2 L' F' D' R2 

Only two pieces solved, too =D

EDIT:

PB Mean of 3: 34.85
1. 34.86 B2 U2 B' R2 B F2 D2 U2 L2 U2 F R D' L' B' U2 L U' R' B' R' 
2. 40.54 B' L2 D2 F U2 F R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 L B' F D L D' R2 F U' 
3. 29.14 D F2 D' B2 U2 F2 U' B2 L2 D' U B' D2 L B L' U2 L' F' D' R2 

PB Average of 5: 37.48
1. 34.86 B2 U2 B' R2 B F2 D2 U2 L2 U2 F R D' L' B' U2 L U' R' B' R' 
2. 40.54 B' L2 D2 F U2 F R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 L B' F D L D' R2 F U' 
3. (29.14) D F2 D' B2 U2 F2 U' B2 L2 D' U B' D2 L B L' U2 L' F' D' R2 
4. (DNF(39.20)) D2 U2 B U2 R2 B' D2 F' U2 F D R F U' B' L B F U2 R D 
5. 37.04 D B2 L2 U' R2 D' B2 D L2 B2 D2 L' B2 L F2 L' R' U' F' L D


----------



## Iggy (Nov 14, 2012)

Just got my 3rd success ever! With the time of 5:24.99.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 14, 2012)

Iggy said:


> Just got my 3rd success ever! With the time of 5:24.99.



Looking good, you will beat me in 3BLD soon. Providing I still suck at it with using advanced method.


----------



## Iggy (Nov 14, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> Looking good, you will beat me in 3BLD soon. Providing I still suck at it with using advanced method.



Thanks! I also just got a 4:53.33 solve, finally sub-5.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 14, 2012)

Iggy said:


> Thanks! I also just got a 4:53.33 solve, finally sub-5.



Thats the sign of me having to work harder then. 

Edit: 4BLD 6:22.01[2:54.57]
U L2 Uw Fw' Uw F R U Rw' D Fw' R' Uw2 L' Fw' F Uw' B' F' U' Uw' R L B U' Fw2 Uw2 F' Uw' Rw' L F Uw' B2 Fw R2 Fw Uw' Rw D' 

Its been a long time that I never get sub 7 using rooms. I also noticed that I could memo faster. My memo PB. I should be able to consistently sub 3 on memo.


----------



## Ollie (Nov 14, 2012)

This *3BLD* solve came today during a revision break, testing out a new cube.

49.48[15:xx] R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U' B2 D B2 L' U2 R2 B F2 U' L2 R F' L

Not too happy about the use of M2 on the DF-> FR -> RD cycle, should have done (S') R U' [M2] U R' U' [M2] U (S)

Still, PB and first sub-50

EDIT: video


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 14, 2012)

Ollie said:


> This *3BLD* solve came today during a revision break, testing out a new cube.
> 
> 49.48[15:xx] R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U' B2 D B2 L' U2 R2 B F2 U' L2 R F' L
> 
> ...



Pweese make corner comms tutorial? I envy you for having so good understanding in comms.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Nov 14, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> SUB 30 SINGLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 29.14 D F2 D' B2 U2 F2 U' B2 L2 D' U B' D2 L B L' U2 L' F' D' R2
> 
> ...



That is insane!! Keep it up Noah!! Congrats!


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 14, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> Pweese make corner comms tutorial?



I'll be making an everything comms tutorial next month.


----------



## Ollie (Nov 14, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> I'll be making an everything comms tutorial next month.



This, plus only my edge comms are good. Quite a lot of my corner cycles could be 8/10 moves long but because I'm inefficient and use a lot of set-up moves they're normally 10/12 moves long. I still use a lot of 8 movers but people like Noah and others who know BH will be much better


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 14, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> I'll be making an everything comms tutorial next month.



I will keep my eyes on it.


----------



## Iggy (Nov 15, 2012)

Yay got my 6th success - 3:43.62


----------



## yoinneroid (Nov 15, 2012)

17:16.96[11:21.30]
U2 Rw' U2 B Dw R D' Rw2 F' Lw' B2 Bw' Fw' Uw2 Lw' D2 U' Lw Dw Rw' D Dw Uw' F R D' R' D' Dw Rw R2 F' U L Rw' R U Fw' U B2 Fw2 Lw R' Bw' Rw2 Fw2 Rw D Fw Lw2 Uw Bw Rw' D' U2 F2 Lw F' D' Fw 

My first sub 6 execution I think
It was from the weekly comp 46


----------



## mande (Nov 15, 2012)

3x3 Multi: 3/3 in 9:03.40 (memo 5:45)

Figured I should try a smaller number of cubes some time to test my accuracy and potential speed. Very satisfactory result...first sub 10 for 3 cubes attempted.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 15, 2012)

New 4BLD PB and execution PB! 
5:02.30[2:30.23] f D u2 f D' f D F B2 u' L D2 B f2 r2 R' L2 B2 U L2 f' R' f' U2 r' U f D U' L2 U2 B' R2 r2 U2 F f2 B2 u2 f 

10 centers solved, 12 center targets, 6 corner targets with a twisted corner, 25 wing targets. 

SOOOO close to sub-5:00 =D


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Nov 15, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> New 4BLD PB and execution PB!
> 5:02.30[2:30.23] f D u2 f D' f D F B2 u' L D2 B f2 r2 R' L2 B2 U L2 f' R' f' U2 r' U f D U' L2 U2 B' R2 r2 U2 F f2 B2 u2 f
> 
> 10 centers solved, 12 center targets, 6 corner targets with a twisted corner, 25 wing targets.
> ...



Nice Noah!! Keep it up!


----------



## Ollie (Nov 15, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> New 4BLD PB and execution PB!
> 5:02.30[2:30.23] f D u2 f D' f D F B2 u' L D2 B f2 r2 R' L2 B2 U L2 f' R' f' U2 r' U f D U' L2 U2 B' R2 r2 U2 F f2 B2 u2 f
> 
> 10 centers solved, 12 center targets, 6 corner targets with a twisted corner, 25 wing targets.
> ...



Holy ship, you'll be faster than me soon 

Is there a video?


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 15, 2012)

Ollie said:


> Holy ship, you'll be faster than me soon
> 
> Is there a video?



No video, but my goal is to get a sub-5 on video by the end of the month, so hopefully that will happen. I think for now I should mostly work on memo, since I memo in around 2:15 when everything goes smoothly, but most of the time not everything goes smoothly.

EDIT:

4BLD is DEFINITELY helping my 3BLD. Just got my second sub-30, and this time with 12 edge targets and 6 corner targets!

29.56 B2 U' L2 U' L2 F2 D' R2 U L2 U R D' L2 B L U L D' L U'


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Nov 15, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> No video, but my goal is to get a sub-5 on video by the end of the month, so hopefully that will happen. I think for now I should mostly work on memo, since I memo in around 2:15 when everything goes smoothly, but most of the time not everything goes smoothly.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...



What!?!?!?!?!? 2 sub-30's in one week! Nice job bro!


----------



## A Leman (Nov 16, 2012)

First 5Bld success!
Untimed, safety memo and the first solve on the SS that came in the mail today. It turns really nice and might cause me to ignore my 3x3 for a while.


----------



## Ollie (Nov 16, 2012)

*3BLD* PB Sub-NR 

45.33 R' F2 R' D2 R U2 F2 U2 L' F2 U' R2 F D B2 F' D U



A Leman said:


> First 5Bld success!
> Untimed, safety memo and the first solve on the SS that came in the mail today. It turns really nice and might cause me to ignore my 3x3 for a while.



Nice  Get one on film/on timer!


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ollie said:


> *3BLD* PB Sub-NR


Noooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!
Congrats 
Just let me have it a little longer? Joey had it for 4 years so you should wait another 3 years probably


----------



## qqwref (Nov 16, 2012)

Practice 3BLD and get a 37 or something


----------



## Ollie (Nov 17, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> Noooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!
> Congrats
> Just let me have it a little longer? Joey had it for 4 years so you should wait another 3 years probably



I'll need to start averaging sub-1 first!


----------



## Applecow (Nov 17, 2012)

Ollie, race to official sub-NR?


----------



## A Leman (Nov 18, 2012)

Ollie said:


> *Nice  Get one on film/on timer!*


*
I don't have a way to film, but I timed an 18:46 5Bld today. 

It's wierd because I am happy I can have successes, but I am disappointed in my slow tps and pauses. An 18:46 is terrible next to marcell's solves. And I am not used to turning the SS 5x5. It's layers are so small that I am having trouble flicking the inners slices.*


----------



## DrKorbin (Nov 18, 2012)

A Leman said:


> An 18:46 is terrible next to marcell's solves.



Lolwut? You shouldn't be disappointed. You are in top-25 of 5x5x5 blindfold! It is achievement.


----------



## A Leman (Nov 18, 2012)

DrKorbin said:


> Lolwut? You shouldn't be disappointed. You are in top-25 of 5x5x5 blindfold! It is achievement.



Okay, you're right, but I feel like shaving off minutes is going to be a really difficult process and I am having trouble seeing how sub-10 is even possible. It's not like I can just learn comms and see my times drop.

Could you give me some advice about how you became sub-9? And how often should I be practicing 5bld to get there?


----------



## DrKorbin (Nov 18, 2012)

A Leman said:


> Could you give me some advice about how you became sub-9? And how often should I be practicing 5bld to get there?



Learn comms + practise. And experiment with different memory methods.
How often - dunno, IIRC, it took me ~6 months and 4-8 attempts per week.


----------



## A Leman (Nov 18, 2012)

DrKorbin said:


> Learn comms + practise. And experiment with different memory methods.
> How often - dunno, IIRC, it took me ~6 months and 4-8 attempts per week.



Thanks for the advice and I already know comms(that was sarcasim in my post). I am going to do a 5bld a day and practice speedsolving my new 5x5 untill I get used to it.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 18, 2012)

5:17.14 4BLD on camera. Lost the scramble though, so I'll probably just wait for a sub-5 before I upload one.


----------



## HEART (Nov 18, 2012)

I won Caltech 2012, first time ever entering BLD in competition. 1:44.27 single


----------



## Iggy (Nov 19, 2012)

Broke my old 3BLD PB by 3 seconds with a 3:40.09.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Nov 19, 2012)

First ever successful 3BLD solve. 9:16.xx. 4:05 memo, 5:11 execution. Old Pochmaann method with letter/story memorization. LiVe JaGged AX TO MaDdie RB. eMCee Kid Rock SPed By Quinn. Weird memo but whatever.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 20, 2012)

5x5 BLD success!! 29:22.00 can stopped recording right after memo though (


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 20, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> 5x5 BLD success!! 29:22.00 can stopped recording right after memo though (



Wow, congratulations - that's awesome!!!!


----------



## bryson azzopard (Nov 20, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> 5x5 BLD success!! 29:22.00 can stopped recording right after memo though (


yay finally!!!!!


----------



## Iggy (Nov 20, 2012)

3:19.81 3BLD. Could've been sub-3 if I didn't screw up edge execution.


----------



## Ollie (Nov 20, 2012)

*4BLD* 4:11.31[1:42] on video.

I'd rather upload a sub-4, but may upload it on Dailymotion anyway if anyone's interested. My execution felt like it was going at 100mph but still only 2:29 

U u' r2 F' r2 f' B' F2 r2 f' U' R' D' r' D' U2 B U2 r U f' D' L U2 L2 f' D L2 r F' R2 F2 r2 B' R2 B' R u r R

EDIT: video in sig


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 20, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> 5:17.14 4BLD on camera. Lost the scramble though, so I'll probably just wait for a sub-5 before I upload one.


Then just make sure you don't do what I did...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2viK1mECIE


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 20, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> Then just make sure you don't do what I did...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2viK1mECIE



Lol I wouldn't mind that.


----------



## Riley (Nov 20, 2012)

3BLD behind-the-back solve in front of one my classes. The teacher was bored maybe, and it was the day before break so she held a mini talent show for the last 10 minutes of class. She said that if you impressed her, she would give one extra credit ticket, and if she was really impressed, then you would get two extra credit tickets. It took maybe 2 minutes, but that's because I always do super safety solves while in public performance. (I'm losing track of how many I've done) Anyway, I got it, and got three extra credit points. I almost messed up too, so I was super relieved when I finished.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 20, 2012)

4:10.xy OH BLD. Safety solve of course.


----------



## Iggy (Nov 21, 2012)

2:57.08 3BLD


----------



## Moops (Nov 21, 2012)

First 5BLD Success ='D

41:32.41

4th attempt, super safety solve. Went over the whole memo 3 times to be certain I made no mistakes and solved slowly. I'll move onto a 6BLD attempt once my 4BLD is a lot faster.


----------



## aronpm (Nov 21, 2012)

Ollie said:


> *4BLD* 4:11.31[1:42] on video.



Oh, wow, you've gotten really good now. You too Noah. Congrats to both of you. 

_[SUP]inb4 people see that I posted here and get their hopes up...[/SUP]_


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 21, 2012)

Ollie said:


> *4BLD* 4:11.31[1:42] on video.


 Nice! I will catch you though.



aronpm said:


> Oh, wow, you've gotten really good now. You too Noah. Congrats to both of you.



Thanks Aron, your videos have always motivated me. Maybe I'll turn as fast as you someday...


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Nov 21, 2012)

aronpm said:


> _[SUP]inb4 people see that I posted here and get their hopes up...[/SUP]_



...you got my hopes up...


----------



## Ollie (Nov 21, 2012)

aronpm said:


> Oh, wow, you've gotten really good now. You too Noah. Congrats to both of you.



Thanks! 



Noahaha said:


> Nice! I will catch you though.



Race to official top-10?


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 21, 2012)

Ollie said:


> Race to official top-10?



I have two comps with 4BLD in the next month and a half, so ok.


----------



## Ollie (Nov 21, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> I have two comps with 4BLD in the next month and a half, so ok.



Oops. I have 3 in the next 3/4 months, so it could be close.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 21, 2012)

4:51.37[2:30.45] u2 B f' U r2 R u' D r D2 f' B2 r U2 R' f2 D2 R' B' F u2 r2 F2 f U2 D u B' L2 U' D' B2 L r2 U' B2 L' f F2 L 

WOO SUB 5

Not on camera btw :/


----------



## A Leman (Nov 21, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> 4:51.37[2:30.45] u2 B f' U r2 R u' D r D2 f' B2 r U2 R' f2 D2 R' B' F u2 r2 F2 f U2 D u B' L2 U' D' B2 L r2 U' B2 L' f F2 L
> 
> WOO SUB 5
> 
> Not on camera btw :/



Great jOb getting Sub-5 Noah!I persOnAlly think your Sub-3 Execution Has to be even more amazing. 

I'm bored and made this a code


----------



## porkynator (Nov 21, 2012)

PB single! (lol edges)

24.14 U2 B2 D2 U B2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U' B2 F R' D2 L' B' L B' D2 R U 

[ x' R : [ R B' : U2 ] [ B' R : U2 ] ] _(notation?)_ (11/11)
[ F2 : [ L' D L, U ] ] (10/21)
[ x : [ L, U R' U' ] ] (8/29)
[ U R U', L2 ] (8/37)

[ z' M U' : [ M', U2 ] ] (7/44)
[ B' : L2 U L U L' U' L' U' L' U L' ] (13/57)
[ L' U : R U R' U' M' U R U' Rw' ] (13/70)

About 4 TPS, I guess.


----------



## HEART (Nov 21, 2012)

new PB : 3BLD 1:12.62. My last pb was like 1:40~

WTF.
edge memo : SAWT-QREI-JF ( audio )
corners : ODVU-CB- and BRD corner was twisted.
F2 U' L2 D2 F2 U' L2 D F2 U R' F U2 L D L' F2 L2 D2 B2 scramble


----------



## acohen527 (Nov 22, 2012)

3BLD PB: 4:29.xy

Method: M2 edges OP corners

Don't have scramble...

10 edge targets and 6 corners and 1 twisted corner


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 22, 2012)

acohen527 said:


> 3BLD PB: 4:29.xy
> 
> Method: M2 edges OP corners
> 
> ...



Great job man!

My accomplishment: 40.44 where I memorized the first few targets in the wrong orientation. I was also doing it with my cousin judging me like in a competition.

EDIT:

4:39.39[2:12.08] D R' F2 L r D' R' B U2 L' U' f2 B' R f R' U' D' r2 F' f' U B2 U' F' R2 r2 D2 f u F2 f' L' U' u F2 D2 F' U' L2 

Sub-NAR woo


----------



## Julian (Nov 22, 2012)

First time doing BLD in a long time. After a bit of warm up, new PB of 1:01.80 

B2 L2 D' L2 D U2 F2 L2 D' L2 B2 F U B D2 B' R' B2 U' L F2


----------



## CHJ (Nov 22, 2012)

3BLD PB 1:11.93, first sub 1:18 in a while! also first sub 30 memo since my avg memo went from 25>40

scramble: D' R L F2 B' D2 L' F L U2 R' B' D' F U L R B2 U2 R2 D2 U' F B' R'

memo: edges-MQ REUP JDLP
corners-JCIW VX


----------



## Mollerz (Nov 22, 2012)

Ollie said:


> *4BLD* 4:11.31[1:42] on video.
> 
> I'd rather upload a sub-4, but may upload it on Dailymotion anyway if anyone's interested. My execution felt like it was going at 100mph but still only 2:29
> 
> ...



You should practice speedsolving to increase your TPS. I think this is what will help you improve the most now!


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Nov 22, 2012)

After a total of an hour practice, 51.99 3BLD Single!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is my first sub-1 that wasn't a scramble given to me.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 22, 2012)

blackzabbathfan said:


> After a total of an hour practice, 51.99 3BLD Single!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is my first sub-1 that wasn't a scramble given to me.



Wow, congratz Colin! You're getting pretty fast!


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Nov 22, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> Wow, congratz Colin! You're getting pretty fast!



Thanks Antoine, I appreciate it.


----------



## Julian (Nov 23, 2012)

7:03.21 4BLD!!! Beats my previous best by almost a minute and a half!

F2 U B2 U' F R' u2 F' u' R r u f R2 U' R U' B2 U2 D2 F f D r u r' u2 L' F' B' r U' F2 D U' u' L U' u R2


----------



## Ollie (Nov 23, 2012)

*5BLD* 8:40.36[3:35] B U' B' R2 l' F2 b' D' r R f' L B2 F2 l2 r2 D' F' r2 d2 b' l2 B r u' D l' L' R U r2 f2 F b2 l' L f' b2 F' r2 B' D2 d' u' f R' b2 U2 f2 D R' F2 U2 R2 l' d' R u' f2 D' on video. I probably won't upload it to YouTube since it's very similar to my last PB.

*3BLD* Sleep-delayed first attempt. I don't know how you time it, so the details were:

Memo: 61.22 at 00:01 Friday
Execution: 35.95 at 10:12 Friday

*3BLD* OH First attempt 3:34.70[26.xx] Twas fun, it might give me a reason to start practicing OH.

EDIT: *345BLD Relay* DNF(23:26.xx) 

3) L2 D2 F2 D2 B R2 D2 L2 B2 U2 F L B L U2 F2 D' R' D - two flipped edges.
4) B' U' r B' F f2 u2 B L2 B f' U2 B U2 D F' U' F' B' D2 r' F2 B2 u L2 u2 L U2 r' u U' F' r2 U2 F' L U2 F D' U2 *done*
5) d2 R2 B' b2 R' r' u2 d2 U2 b2 U l D2 b' u2 l' R2 f d2 F u' L l2 B F r d2 L' u' d r2 b' d l' B2 F2 R2 f l2 B2 u' r' D l2 F2 D' f' l2 F' r2 R2 f2 R b2 r' F B2 r' R D *done*

and an unrelated 1:57 memorisation of a pack of cards too  I'll keep out now


----------



## porkynator (Nov 23, 2012)

Got a 26.70 on video  I'm uploading it now!
Very lucky scramble.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 23, 2012)

I found out earlier this week that I am much slower when I do solves under competition circumstances, including a paper over the cube, a stackmat timer and a random orientation. I have been solving like that since then, and I just got this average of five:

Average of 5: 41.35
1. 42.73 U' R' F' B2 R' D2 F L' B R2 D' L2 F2 L2 D' F2 U2 F2 B2 U' 
2. (DNF(43.73)) L' U' B L' D' F' R' U L F' L2 B2 R L D2 B2 D2 L' U2 R D2 
3. 41.42 R2 D L2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U' F2 D F2 L' D2 B' D' F' R2 D' U L2 F' 
4. 39.90 L2 F2 R2 U R2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 D F' U' L D R' F' U B F' U2 
5. (39.86) F D2 B L2 D2 B2 U2 R2 F L2 F D L' R D2 U B' R' D' U' R 

So I think I've solved my competition problems...


----------



## Ollie (Nov 24, 2012)

Mollerz said:


> You should practice speedsolving to increase your TPS. I think this is what will help you improve the most now!



good idea


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 25, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> I found out earlier this week that I am much slower when I do solves under competition circumstances, including a paper over the cube, a stackmat timer and a random orientation.



Nice - very wise. With the new regulations coming, though, you might want to start practicing with an actual cover of some sort over the cube, rather than just a paper; the paper will be illegal under the coming regulations.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 25, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> Nice - very wise. With the new regulations coming, though, you might want to start practicing with an actual cover of some sort over the cube, rather than just a paper; the paper will be illegal under the coming regulations.



Maybe I'll do that, but as long as I have no idea what the orientation is, it shouldn't make a difference. Unless I'm mistaken, the new regulation is to stop people from seeing part of the cube beforehand right?


----------



## Mikel (Nov 25, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Maybe I'll do that, but as long as I have no idea what the orientation is, it shouldn't make a difference. Unless I'm mistaken, the new regulation is to stop people from seeing part of the cube beforehand right?



It might make a small difference whether you are using a paper as a cover vs an actual cover. With a paper cover you can nudge it off the cube as you pick it up which is slightly faster than with an actual cover where you have to lift it up and set it down.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 25, 2012)

Mikel said:


> It might make a small difference whether you are using a paper as a cover vs an actual cover. With a paper cover you can nudge it off the cube as you pick it up which is slightly faster than with an actual cover where you have to lift it up and set it down.



Good point.


----------



## PianoCube (Nov 25, 2012)

3bld PB: 3:33.46. Memo was somewhere around 2:05.00. 10 edge targets, 6 corner targets and one twisted corner.

Previous PB was 4:14.14 with an easier scramble
I feel like I'm finally starting to get somewhat fast at 3bld :tu


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Nov 25, 2012)

48.69 3BLD Single!
D' R' F' L' B2 L2 D' F' U2 L U2 F' U2 F2 L2 F L2 D2 F R2 B2 
This is my first sub-50.


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 25, 2012)

blackzabbathfan said:


> 48.69 3BLD Single!
> D' R' F' L' B2 L2 D' F' U2 L U2 F' U2 F2 L2 F L2 D2 F R2 B2
> This is my first sub-50.



congrats! out of curiosity, what method do u use now?


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Nov 25, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> congrats! out of curiosity, what method do u use now?



Thanks! 
For corners I use old Pochmann incorporating a few BH cases when I see them. For edges I use Advanced M2. Memo I use Audio Loop corners and and Letter Pair Images for edges.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 25, 2012)

blackzabbathfan said:


> 48.69 3BLD Single!
> D' R' F' L' B2 L2 D' F' U2 L U2 F' U2 F2 L2 F L2 D2 F R2 B2
> This is my first sub-50.



Yeah!


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Nov 25, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Yeah!



The bad news is I won't be breaking the sub-40 barrier for a really long time.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 25, 2012)

blackzabbathfan said:


> The bad news is I won't be breaking the sub-40 barrier for a really long time.



You just need to BH. Sub 50 is about the fastest M2/OP can go.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Nov 25, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> You just need to BH. Sub 50 is about the fastest M2/OP can go.



I hope to BH soon. Looking forward to your tutorials in the coming weeks!


----------



## TMOY (Nov 26, 2012)

Got a new 4BLD PB yesterday: 6:08.90. I hadn't broken it for a while, my previous PB was my official one.


----------



## leonparfitt (Nov 26, 2012)

My first ever 3BLD average 5. i went slow-ish on the last 3 so i could get an average.

Average of 5: 4:27.50
1. (2:41.44) R2 U2 R B' D L U F2 D2 L' F B' R2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F U2 R2 D2 
2. 4:20.59 R2 U2 R2 D' R2 D R2 F2 D' B2 L' U' B' F' R' U' F R B' L' R' 
3. 4:17.53 R2 B' R D F' L' D R2 F L U2 L2 B2 U2 F2 B2 U' B2 U' D2 B2 
4. 4:44.38 F L2 U2 F' U2 F U2 L2 B U2 B' U F L D B' R B R2 F D' 
5. (DNF(5:02.21)) L2 B2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 D' U2 F2 D' L R2 F' D B' L D' L' R


----------



## acohen527 (Nov 26, 2012)

3BLD PB: 4:26.xy 

Method: M2 OP

Scramble: B' R' L' U2 R' U B' L D F R' U B2 R2 L' D R2 D2

12 edge targets 6 corner and one twisted corner. Harder scramble than my last PB, which was only 4 seconds worse.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 27, 2012)

Decided I've already made a thread today, so I'll post this here instead:


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Nov 27, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Decided I've already made a thread today, so I'll post this here instead:



Nice solve Noah! Keep it up!


----------



## Iggy (Nov 27, 2012)

2:35.78 3BLD.


----------



## Ollie (Nov 27, 2012)

*3BLD* PB 






44.23[16.xx] D' B R' L' U' B U L' F R2 D L2 D L2 U' R2 L2 B2 R2 U

Method: freestyle
Memo: sentences

No more posts until after Edinburgh Open 2013.



Noahaha said:


> post



Nice as always! I can't wait to see your memo reach its potential in big cubes BLD.


----------



## acohen527 (Nov 27, 2012)

3BLD PB: 4:13.50

Method: M2 OP

Scramble: B L2 U B2 U B2 L2 B2 D2 R' F' L2 B' D B' R2 F' B' D' L' F' U L 
Targets: 6 corners 1 twisted, 12 edge

Edit: I think I scrambled wrong, or copied the wrong scramble... This one has parity and my solve didn't.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 27, 2012)

In order to train accuracy for Levittown on Saturday, I will be trying to do one avg12 a day. Towards the end, it's a good way to feel the pressure of having to get a success as well. So here's today's:

Average of 12: 49.45
1. 42.24 D F' U L B D' R2 F2 U2 B' U2 R2 F2 B2 D' L2 U2 F2 D L2 D' 
2. 43.88 B2 F2 U R2 D' B2 U L2 R2 D L2 R' B D2 R2 F2 U2 R U B' U2 
3. 44.63 B' R2 B' U2 L2 B' R2 F R2 D2 B' D L2 D2 R B2 D' B' F' L U2 
4. 47.48 L2 U R2 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 D U B2 F' U L2 B' F2 U F2 R' B' 
5. 49.82 D L2 D2 L2 R2 D' F2 L2 U2 F' L D2 R' F2 U F D2 F2 R' D' 
6. 50.45 L2 B2 R2 D B2 R2 D F2 U' L2 F2 L U B' D' U2 B' F' R D' R 
7. 47.62 R' B2 L B D' R2 B L' U' F' D2 L U2 L2 U2 D2 B2 L' F2 B2 R' 
8. (DNF(54.52)) R D2 B2 R' F2 L2 U2 L' B2 L B2 D L' R B U F2 D L2 B' D2 
9. (38.94) R F2 D2 R U2 R' U2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B' F2 L D L F R U L' D 
10. 49.76 D' L2 U' F2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 D2 F U2 F D2 R B L U' R2 
11. 58.20 D2 B2 L F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L' R2 F2 D L2 B D R' B D2 B2 D2 
12. 1:00.41 R2 D2 F D2 F' R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 L' D B F2 U2 L' B' U2 R2 F'


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 28, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> In order to train accuracy for Levittown on Saturday, I will be trying to do one avg12 a day. Towards the end, it's a good way to feel the pressure of having to get a success as well. So here's today's:
> 
> Average of 12: 49.45
> 1. 42.24 D F' U L B D' R2 F2 U2 B' U2 R2 F2 B2 D' L2 U2 F2 D L2 D'
> ...



Holy accuracy.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 28, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> Holy accuracy.



Lol. I slowed down a ton once I had a DNF though XD


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 28, 2012)

My brother got his first BLD success!


----------



## Iggy (Nov 28, 2012)

B' U D2 B' L2 D' R' F2 D R2 D2 R2 U2 F' R2 F2 D2 F' U2 B2 = 2:31.18 3BLD. Memo was pretty fast, somewhere around 1:30.


----------



## A Leman (Nov 28, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Lol. I slowed down a ton once I had a DNF though XD



Slowed down and got a 38.94? That's ridiculus. great job Noah!


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 28, 2012)

A Leman said:


> Slowed down and got a 38.94? That's ridiculus. great job Noah!



Well that one would have been ~34 =D


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 29, 2012)

I've been pining for this for a while now.
14:46.87[6:18.14] L2 u' b F L' u2 U2 f b D R l' B' u' D' R2 d' L' U2 l d2 u2 r' l2 b' U' l2 b' l' L U2 L d' f2 u r2 b2 L2 u' D2 L2 F2 f2 L U u' l' d2 l U2 b f' B2 l b l L f B F'

EDIT:
4:32.04[2:09.47] R2 B2 r' F' U' f u' f F' D2 U B' f' R D L' R' f2 r' B2 f' u' r2 D r u2 B U r2 u2 U f L2 u' r' f2 u' f' U F2 

Two PBs in a row. Wow!


----------



## Iggy (Nov 29, 2012)

2:41.72 3BLD. Memo was around 56 seconds, my first sub-1!

Kinda screwed up execution though.


----------



## labirint (Nov 29, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> EDIT:
> 4:32.04[2:09.47] R2 B2 r' F' U' f u' f F' D2 U B' f' R D L' R' f2 r' B2 f' u' r2 D r u2 B U r2 u2 U f L2 u' r' f2 u' f' U F2



Well done!
Your results in 4bld begins to scare me, really


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 29, 2012)

labirint said:


> Well done!
> Your results in 4bld begins to scare me, really




Don't get too scared yet. My accuracy is still quite low.


----------



## Iggy (Nov 29, 2012)

My first multi-BLD attempt: 1/2 in around 15 minutes. The second cube had 2 flipped edges.

EDIT: Just got a 2:16.72 3BLD single!


----------



## acohen527 (Dec 1, 2012)

3:09.1 3BLD PB 

Scramble: B L' D2 L' F' R' U2 L D2 R2 B F' D R B L2 D' F L U' F2 U2 D' R U'

Method: M2 OP

10 edge and 6 corner targets. Super nice scramble. This is also my PB by over a minute.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 1, 2012)

3:58.82[1:59.xy] D f2 B F L' F2 B2 U2 D' B r2 u2 B2 u2 B' R' f F2 L R2 D F R2 L2 u2 D2 F R2 F2 r2 U L f' u' R r u2 L' B' D 

Umm what just happened?

PB by more than 33 seconds lol.

EDIT:
8 corner targets
22 wing targets
16 center targets


----------



## Smwwilson (Dec 1, 2012)

Holy S! I just did my first blind solve. Pretty cool. My friends are going to think wtf....


----------



## Smwwilson (Dec 1, 2012)

When people time themselves, are they counting memorization time too or just solve time?


----------



## JasonK (Dec 1, 2012)

Smwwilson said:


> When people time themselves, are they counting memorization time too or just solve time?



Memo+solve. Qqtimer has a "BLD mode" where you can time your memo and execution separately, but it's the total time that counts.

EDIT: Also, congrats on the first solve!


----------



## Smwwilson (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks jasonk... I first solved it 15 years ago and just got the itch to improve my time. When I got bored with that I thought wth, I should be able to do BLD... I figured it out but kept f'ing it up. Funny how you swear you have solved it BLD and then look at it and it is completely mixed up. I finally got the satisfaction. Pretty cool


----------



## Iggy (Dec 1, 2012)

Just got a 2:12.40 3BLD single, beats my old PB by 4 seconds.

EDIT: 2:01.91 3BLD. So close to sub-2. :fp


----------



## acohen527 (Dec 1, 2012)

3:48.11 Official Blindsolve. I learned three weeks ago. 

It was the same scramble as Noah's NR.

EDIT: I also had an PB of 2:47.xy while at the competition, but not official.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 2, 2012)

‎1:44.56 3BLD. Super easy scramble.

L2 D2 U F2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 U' B U2 L F D F2 D2 B L2 F'


----------



## Iggy (Dec 3, 2012)

28.78 2BLD, my previous PB was 40.xx


----------



## Kim Chow (Dec 3, 2012)

2:55 with same scramble using OP


----------



## aronpm (Dec 4, 2012)

> 10:38:30 <+Kirjava> can ou still do bld
> 10:38:41 <+aronpm> um brb
> 10:41:28 <+aronpm> 1:30.03 success
> 10:41:34 <+Kirjava> lololol
> ...


lol


----------



## Riley (Dec 4, 2012)

Second ever 4BLD success: 18:28.90, PB by 9 seconds. I'm starting to implement center commutators wherever I can/feel comfortable.


----------



## rock1313 (Dec 4, 2012)

3x3 multi bld: 10/11 (1:25:23.28)

nice accuracy but I need to improve my speed though


----------



## mande (Dec 4, 2012)

3x3 BLD PB avg 5:

Average of 5: 1:35.31
1. 1:45.48 U2 L U2 B2 D2 L2 R' D2 R B2 R F' U2 L' D B F' U2 B2 D' L'
2. (1:24.56) L2 F2 R2 U' B2 D' R2 B2 U F2 D2 B U' B' F' L' U R B2 F D2
3. (1:55.58) B2 U2 B2 D2 B' R2 B' U2 F D2 F U B2 L' R' B L' R F' U
4. 1:25.31 R F2 L F2 R2 U2 B2 D2 B2 L2 R U R F' D' R D' L2 U' R
5. 1:35.15 B2 F2 D B2 U' L2 R2 U F2 D2 L' U' B R2 D F' L D2 F U2 R'


----------



## CHJ (Dec 4, 2012)

5/5 28:05.67 PB
10 minute memo, 7 minute lock it, 8 minutes solving and 3 mintes of wasted recall time. Looking to do 9/9 now lol (dat gap)
1) F2 D R2 U' B2 L R' U' F' B2 L2 D U2 R U L2 B' F' U2 B L' U2 R2 F' R 
2) F' L D' F2 D F' R F2 B2 R' F L2 D U2 B2 R B' L' D R2 F2 L' R2 U' B2 
3) F' D2 B2 R' U2 L D2 B U' R2 U L2 R B2 R2 B2 F' R L' U' F R' D' B2 L2 
4) R' L2 D2 B' D B' L2 D' F R' U2 F D R' F' U D2 B2 F2 U' D' R F L U 
5) L R2 F B' U2 B' D' R U2 L' R' F L2 U' F U2 D' B2 F' L U2 F U L F2


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 5, 2012)

CHJ said:


> 5/5 28:05.67 PB
> 10 minute memo, 7 minute lock it, 8 minutes solving and 3 mintes of wasted recall time. Looking to do 9/9 now lol (dat gap)
> 1) F2 D R2 U' B2 L R' U' F' B2 L2 D U2 R U L2 B' F' U2 B L' U2 R2 F' R
> 2) F' L D' F2 D F' R F2 B2 R' F L2 D U2 B2 R B' L' D R2 F2 L' R2 U' B2
> ...



Sub hour 9/9!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 5, 2012)

New PB and 2nd success. 7:10.xx. 3:20 memo, 3:50 exec. Beat old PB by two minutes.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 5, 2012)

TheNextFeliks said:


> New PB and 2nd success. 7:10.xx. 3:20 memo, 3:50 exec. Beat old PB by two minutes.



Wow looks good for a newbie for BLD.


----------



## mande (Dec 5, 2012)

5x5 BLD first success: 38:30.71 (first solve of the weekly)
This was way faster than my previous 2 attempts (both 50+), but I still feel sub 30 is pretty easy.

EDIT: Next attempt 32:xx DNF by 3 wings and 2 t centers if i remember right...decent time, but not great


----------



## Gordon (Dec 5, 2012)

On monday I started to learn old Pochmann, now I've had my first success. 
I did not time the memo/solve, maybe somewhen in the next days.

The first solve on the scamble failed, but the second one succeeded, so at least the memo was correct.

Scramble: F2 U L2 D2 R U' B2U' B U2 B' L D2 L2 D B' U L' D B U' F' D' F' L'
Memo: Edges: RV -JK - ET - CS - XA - FG, Corners: JQ - TF - LU

I think it was not a hard scamble, since there were two solved corners and no parity.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 5, 2012)

Gordon said:


> On monday I started to learn old Pochmann, now I've had my first success.
> I did not time the memo/solve, maybe somewhen in the next days.
> 
> The first solve on the scamble failed, but the second one succeeded, so at least the memo was correct.
> ...



Congrats! And welcome to the world of BLD. 

EDIT: Got 1:59.21 with the scramble! My second sub-2 ever! And memo was really fast, somewhere around 1:05.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 5, 2012)

Gordon said:


> On monday I started to learn old Pochmann, now I've had my first success.
> I did not time the memo/solve, maybe somewhen in the next days.
> 
> The first solve on the scamble failed, but the second one succeeded, so at least the memo was correct.
> ...



Wow. I suck. It took about 20 fails and I have gotten two successes. Did you time it?


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 5, 2012)

Gordon said:


> *I did not time the memo/solve,* maybe somewhen in the next days.





TheNextFeliks said:


> Did you time it?



sigh...


----------



## JasonK (Dec 5, 2012)

Completely off-topic, but "somewhen" should totally be a real word.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 6, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> sigh...



Whoops. Fail. Didn't see that.


----------



## rock1313 (Dec 6, 2012)

4x4 blindfolded PB: 8:51.38 



mande said:


> 5x5 BLD first success: 38:30.71 (first solve of the weekly)
> This was way slower than my previous 2 attempts (both 50+), but I still feel sub 30 is pretty easy.



Congratz dude

edit: 9:01.40


----------



## Gordon (Dec 6, 2012)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Wow. I suck. It took about 20 fails and I have gotten two successes. Did you time it?



This morning I timed my first BLD: 20:08.33 including 16.50.19 memo.
But yesterday I had several untimed fails also.




JasonK said:


> Completely off-topic, but "somewhen" should totally be a real word.


Somewhen was today morning.


----------



## PianoCube (Dec 6, 2012)

3/3 25:42.56

Multi bld PB. My multi is rapidly improving, My results in the blindfold race have so far been:

1/2 20:00
2/2 16:xx
1/3 29:xx
2/3 26:xx
3/3 25:42

Time to try 4 cubes soon.


----------



## porkynator (Dec 6, 2012)

This is probably my last 3BLD training session for a long time (I'll take a pause after Italian Championship).

number of times: 55/100
best time: 26.64
worst time: 54.10
best avg5: 34.71 (σ = 1.05)
best avg12: DNF (σ = 28.56)
best avg100: DNF (σ = 29.50)
session mean: 38.13

Nothing special, and accuracy is awful... but this is it.


----------



## Ollie (Dec 6, 2012)

porkynator said:


> This is probably my last 3BLD training session for a long time (I'll take a pause after Italian Championship).
> 
> number of times: 55/100
> best time: 26.64
> ...



I'm sad to see this :/ Good luck in all future ventures!


----------



## CHJ (Dec 6, 2012)

second 5BLD success finally! although i took way too long and a V-cube, 31:40.05 is still good for me!
u L' F2 U' L' D2 b' L2 r D2 b F D u R F D2 R l u2 R2 B2 f r2 b l2 d2 f' D B2 u b' l F' U' b' f l' U B u' U2 F' L' l' D b2 d L2 B2 l F B' d2 F' L' d2 B' U2 l 
how i did it: memo-X-centers>+-centers>wings>midges>corners, execution- wings>+-centers>X-centers>midges>corners> midge parity and orientations
i CBA to get my memo but ollie, sub 9 pree


----------



## CHJ (Dec 6, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> Sub hour 9/9!



well thats my plan for leicester, praps even a 10/10


----------



## KottenCube (Dec 6, 2012)

I done one attempted blind solve got it somehow the only problem to me was it was 10 minutes and no one saw me do it.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 6, 2012)

KottenCube said:


> I done one attempted blind solve got it somehow the only problem to me was it was 10 minutes and no one saw me do it.



Congrats, but those are definitely not problems. Pretty sure most people's first blindsolves went like that.


----------



## KottenCube (Dec 6, 2012)

I have high standards that usually leave me disappointed for solving times most of the time it takes me 3-4 weeks that are good. School doubles that time if not triple.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 6, 2012)

Average of 5: 37.92
1. (33.60) B2 D' F2 U' R2 D' R2 F2 U2 L2 B D2 R' F L B' F' U' L' U' 
2. 38.16 L D2 L2 F2 U2 B2 R' F2 L2 D2 R U B2 R B F' D U' L2 D2 F 
3. (DNF(51.72)) D L2 D R2 F2 D U F2 R2 U' B2 R' U' F' U' R2 U' R2 F' R U 
4. 36.41 U R' F' D2 B D' F' U2 L' D2 B2 U2 F2 U R2 U L2 U' R2 
5. 39.18 U R F' R' U' B' D2 B' L D2 R2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B' R2 U2 F 

Not PB, but my first really satisfying session of 3BLD in a while.


----------



## acohen527 (Dec 6, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Average of 5: 37.92
> 1. (33.60) B2 D' F2 U' R2 D' R2 F2 U2 L2 B D2 R' F L B' F' U' L' U'
> 2. 38.16 L D2 L2 F2 U2 B2 R' F2 L2 D2 R U B2 R B F' D U' L2 D2 F
> 3. (DNF(51.72)) D L2 D R2 F2 D U F2 R2 U' B2 R' U' F' U' R2 U' R2 F' R U
> ...



Using the "competition format"?


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 7, 2012)

acohen527 said:


> Using the "competition format"?



I didn't use a paper, but I didn't look at the orientation until I started the timer, so sort of.


----------



## Riley (Dec 7, 2012)

12:19.39 4BLD PB by 2 minutes 26 seconds. I had it on video, but tried to get a better one in a separate cut, but failed. Then I accidentally deleted both clips. :/ Still happy about this improvement though.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 7, 2012)

Day 2 of trying to catch Ollie:
14:46.77[~6:00] B' f' U2 B2 d f2 U B F U' l2 D f2 B d2 r2 R' d L2 B b' r2 F f2 R2 l f F U b2 l' L2 D' u R u' U2 f' r' F2 f U' f2 u2 L2 D' u2 r f2 B' U' B2 f D' b u' F' d F U 

PB I think. Safety solve. Executed really slowly.

4:40.84 r2 B2 R2 u2 f2 L2 F' D2 F' r' f' R2 U B2 L F2 u' L R2 B' U2 R2 r' F R2 r D' L D' B2 u2 f' u' L B' r2 D2 r' B U

on camera. I'm just putting this here so I don't lose the scramble in case I want to upload it.


----------



## Gordon (Dec 7, 2012)

Just did the second and third scamble of the weekly comp.
In the first one I tried to memo as quick as possible, but 4:54 mins were to quick, so I forgot the memo for the last 4 letters. But the rest of the cube was solved.

Then I had a new PB with the 3rd cramble of the comp: 13:29.97[8:51.74] 
more than six minutes faster than my previous PB, however, it was only the third timed solve 

Next Goal: sub 10 Minutes.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 7, 2012)

My first ever 3BLD avg5:

2:28.68, 2:14.52, DNF(2:58.30), 2:57.00, 2:49.31 = 2:45.00


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 7, 2012)

1:46.86 3BLD single, 2:17.18 Ao5. First Ao5 with no DNF's. 

2:20.75 2:20.61 (2:35.11) 2:10.17 (1:46.86)


----------



## Iggy (Dec 7, 2012)

1:44.59 3BLD single, 0.03 slower than my PB. :fp Also my third sub-2 ever.


----------



## mande (Dec 7, 2012)

sub 10 4BLD  (9:44.xx, memo ~5:30)
next solve 9:01 DNF by 3 centers


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 8, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Day 2 of trying to catch Ollie:
> 14:46.77[~6:00] B' f' U2 B2 d f2 U B F U' l2 D f2 B d2 r2 R' d L2 B b' r2 F f2 R2 l f F U b2 l' L2 D' u R u' U2 f' r' F2 f U' f2 u2 L2 D' u2 r f2 B' U' B2 f D' b u' F' d F U
> 
> PB I think. Safety solve. Executed really slowly.
> ...


Well done!
Catching Ollie means almost catching me :/
Here are the # centres solved in each reorientation btw 


Spoiler



Nothing	5
x	4
x'	5
x y	1
x y'	3
x' y	5
x' y'	3
x y2	2
x' y2	5
x2	5
y	5
y'	2
y2	3
z	2
z'	7
z y	4
z y'	2
z' y	8
z' y'	4
z y2	3
z' y2	4
z2	5
z2 y	6
z2 y'	3
z2 y2	5


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 8, 2012)

Forgot to post this. Did my first ever 3BLD solve that used a corner comm


----------



## mande (Dec 8, 2012)

4x4BLD 8:24.12 (~4:30)
Scramble: B2 Rw' Uw U' Rw U2 Fw D' B D L' Uw2 Fw' Uw' B2 Uw D2 B2 L2 Fw U' D F D2 Rw' L2 Fw' Uw2 D F' Rw R2 F2 U B2 R' Fw D' R2 D'
Pb by more than a minute


----------



## PianoCube (Dec 8, 2012)

3bld PB: 3:29.06

Wierdest scramble I have seen. 6 edge targets 4 corner targets, 5 flipped edges and 2 twisted corners. It's a miracle that I didn't mess up during the edge flipping.

It's my 3rd sub 4:00, and it beats my previous best by as much as 0.20 seconds


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 8, 2012)

PianoCube said:


> 3bld PB: 3:29.06
> 
> Wierdest scramble I have seen. 6 edge targets 4 corner targets, 5 flipped edges and 2 twisted corners. It's a miracle that I didn't mess up during the edge flipping.
> 
> It's my 3rd sub 4:00, and it beats my previous best by as much as 0.20 seconds



Weird. Do you have the scramble?


----------



## Ollie (Dec 8, 2012)

*3BLD* 38.28 on video. Easy scramble? U' B D B U' R2 L' F' U2 D2 L U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 L' 4 solved edges, 1 solved corner.

[Memo - 13.xx]

(B) x R' U2 R' [D2] R U2 R' [D2] R2 x' (B') [11/11]
y' D2 L2 D' R2 D L2 D' R2 D' y [9/20]
(D') x' R' U' R [D2] R' U R [D2] x (D) [10/30]
y [D] M' U M [D'] M' U' M y' [12/42]
D' R2 D [M] D' R2 D [M'] [10/52]
x D' M D2 M' D' x' [7/59]
M' U2 M [D] M' U2 M [D'] [12/71]
(M' D R) [y' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' y] (R' D' M) [22/93]

93 moves HTM - 3.7 tps

A pretty bad solution too


----------



## HEART (Dec 8, 2012)

On Thursday, dec. 6th, I got my first ever 4BLD success at school. And just now, I got my second c: I sucked it up and kept using center comms, pochman corners, and r2 wings


----------



## PianoCube (Dec 8, 2012)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Weird. Do you have the scramble?



It's in the blindfold race this week. If you want it you'll have to find it


----------



## Riley (Dec 9, 2012)

Ollie said:


> *3BLD* 38.28 on video. Easy scramble? U' B D B U' R2 L' F' U2 D2 L U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 L' 4 solved edges, 1 solved corner.



Congrats! The scramble had both of my buffers already solved. :/ 

Anyway, first sub 10 4BLD! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9HNm2R1Lak&list=UUxG0uFX5EDc-gVlTVgcSFaw&index=1


----------



## CHJ (Dec 9, 2012)

3BLD 10 solves, very pleased at the PB but definitely could've been sub 70. excluding the fact that i got DNF's the average would be about 1:32

1:20.05 - D L' R' F2 D' B' U' B2 R B2 R B2 R2 L2 D2 B2 U' F2 B2 L' F' R2 F2 R2 D
1:23.86 - U F2 D F2 U2 D2 F' D2 L2 U' R2 D2 F2 L U2 D' R' L D2 B L F' U B D' 
1:43.31 - U' F2 L' F2 R' F L' D' B' F R' F2 B U2 R' U F' L2 B R' L B F L U2 
1:37.03 (DNF) - U R2 B L B2 L B L2 R2 D2 F' L D F' U R L' U2 D2 B F' R D2 B2 F
1:38.12 - L2 F2 R B' D2 R2 F2 D2 R D F2 B' D U' F' R' F2 D2 F' D B' U2 L2 F2 U 
1:49.39 - R F2 U B U L' R2 B2 D' R' L2 B2 U' D L D2 B D' F2 U2 B R2 D2 R' U2
1:42.19 - R2 L2 D2 L D2 R U' L' F B U2 R' F2 R' B L' F R2 U' B2 F R2 B D2 B' 
1:48.07 (DNF) - D' L D' R F2 R2 F2 U' D B2 U2 R' L D B R2 B L F' L2 F D L2 D2 R2 (lol)
1:10.54 (PB) - B' U2 B D2 F B2 U2 D' L2 U' D F L' U2 D' L2 D' L' F2 B' R2 U' B2 F' U2 
1:31.32 - U2 F' D' L' F' L F2 U L' R' F2 U2 D2 F R2 U2 R F B' D' R' U2 R2 D2 B2


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 9, 2012)

For the first time I pushed memo and execution on a 4BLD. It was a DNF in 3:46 because I did a wing cycle in the wrong direction. I still count it as an accomplishment since I remembered everything correctly.



Spoiler



Fast people get worried.


----------



## DrKorbin (Dec 9, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> For the first time I pushed memo and execution on a 4BLD. It was a DNF in 3:46 because I did a wing cycle in the wrong direction. I still count it as an accomplishment since I remembered everything correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool! What was your memo time?


Spoiler



I'm worried lol


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 9, 2012)

DrKorbin said:


> Cool! What was your memo time?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Memo was about 1:45.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 10, 2012)

MEAN OF ALL MY CORNER COMMS: 1.99

Goal for January 12: Sub-1.8


----------



## Ollie (Dec 10, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> For the first time I pushed memo and execution on a 4BLD. It was a DNF in 3:46 because I did a wing cycle in the wrong direction. I still count it as an accomplishment since I remembered everything correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm still unsure how to memorize for 4BLD (which system works best.) I tend to memo wings, review, memo centers and corners together at my 5BLD speed and it still comes to 1:20/2:00. A bit reliant on a good scramble tbh.



Spoiler



same, ish  I sorted out my execution today


----------



## HEART (Dec 10, 2012)

I finally got a 4BLD success while timing myself, 4th success ever. 11:14.14


----------



## Riley (Dec 10, 2012)

HEART said:


> I finally got a 4BLD success while timing myself, 4th success ever. 11:14.14



Congrats! I was thinking about trying 5BLD soon too. 

34.30 3BLD PB single, sorry Ollie. L2 D’ B2 F2 U L2 U’ L2 B2 F2 U B L B’ D’ L F’ D’ F D2


----------



## PianoCube (Dec 10, 2012)

4BLD: 41:30.53

Second success ever (8th attempt, I think) and pb by over 25 minutes. Later the same day I got a 30:58 DNF with everything solved except 3 corners -_-

I hope to get a sub 30 success by the end of the year.


----------



## Ollie (Dec 10, 2012)

Riley said:


> Congrats! I was thinking about trying 5BLD soon too.
> 
> 34.30 3BLD PB single, sorry Ollie. L2 D’ B2 F2 U L2 U’ L2 B2 F2 U B L B’ D’ L F’ D’ F D2



No worries!


----------



## porkynator (Dec 10, 2012)

39.33 official single at Italian Championship. There is a video... in someone's smartphone, I will ask to upload it.
Again, I'm right behind Matteo Colombo in the world ranking. I've always been the runner-up for Italian NR, and honestly I thought this once would be the good one. Like a 4-seconds-slower version of aronpm, I do good times at home, but I get a bit excited during official competitions (especially during finals) and my official PB is 4-5 seconds slower than what I hoped for; and, due to another really good blindcuber in my country, I don't have the NR.
I wasn't sure if I had to post this here or in the "Blindfold Failures Thread", but then I thought: "I can solve the damn roobix thing without looking faster than everyone but 14 people, that's one hell of an accomplishment!"
So yes, I was sad yesterday after losing the final round of Italian Championship without having set the NR, but now I'm ok with that, and I'm proud of my results


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 10, 2012)

56.53 3BLD PB.


----------



## Ollie (Dec 10, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> 56.53 3BLD PB.



Your Y/T-perms are insane! It makes me want to switch to OP


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 10, 2012)

52.42[17.94] L2 D2 L2 F D2 B' R2 B2 D2 L2 B' L F' D' U R2 U L R' U L'

second best solve ever. 10 edge and 6 corner targets no parity no flipped/twisted pieces... So very easy scramble but still good for me 

also PB avg12 1:13.43


----------



## Martial (Dec 10, 2012)

51.81[20.11] + 47.61[11.27] in video :


----------



## Ollie (Dec 10, 2012)

*3BLD *First ever sub-1 Ao5:

Average of 5: 56.80
1. 57.66 U2 L U2 F2 R D2 F2 L' F2 R B' D2 U2 F U L' R' F U2 R2 
2. (50.56) F2 D L2 U L2 U2 F2 D' L2 B2 R2 F' R' B2 R2 D' F' U' L B U2 
3. 57.33 U2 F' L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 R2 F' L2 B' L F U' B2 L D2 U' L U' R 
4. 55.42 F L' D' B' U' F' D B2 R D' B2 R2 F2 R' U2 R F2 U2 D2 B2 L' 
5. (DNF(1:01.17)[2 flipped edges]) R2 U' B2 D' R2 D2 F2 U' L2 D' B D' R' F' U L' D' U2 R2 F R2


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 10, 2012)

Ollie said:


> Your Y/T-perms are insane! It makes me want to switch to OP



Hahaha. Trust me, you do not want to have to learn how to Y perm fast xD you use comms for corners, right?


----------



## Ollie (Dec 10, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> Hahaha. Trust me, you do not want to have to learn how to Y perm fast xD you use comms for corners, right?



Aye, but they're not great at the moment. After Xmas I'll hopefully have a speed-optimal alg for each case


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 10, 2012)

4:22.85[1:50] PB memo for a success and third fastest solve ever.


----------



## mande (Dec 10, 2012)

3x3 BLD PB avg 5:
Average of 5: 1:30.26
1. (1:18.28) L2 D2 B2 L2 B' D2 B L2 D2 B2 D2 L' F' D' F' U B' L B' F' R
2. (1:49.92) B' R2 F U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 B R2 U' B' L2 U2 L' D2 F L2 R2
3. 1:39.52 U2 B F L2 F' L2 R2 D2 F' U2 F' R D' F2 U B L2 U B U R
4. 1:18.70 B2 U' F2 R2 B2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D' B U B2 U' R U' R2 F' R'
5. 1:32.55 B' R U L D L2 U' F D' B L2 D R2 L2 D R2 D L2 D F2

Edit: Continued till 12 solves: 1:18.28, 1:49.92, 1:39.52, 1:18.70, 1:32.55, 1:26.30, DNF(1:36.80), 1:39.56, 1:20.50, DNF(1:41.62), DNF(1:27.76), 1:22.86
The DNF's were by 3 edges, 3 corners, and 2 flipped edges if I remember right.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 10, 2012)

Finally a decent MBLD result. After the long streak of DNFs and fails.

5/5 23:55.43[15:52.84]
1) R' B2 R2 U2 R U2 B2 F2 L F2 R' F U2 B2 D' R D2 B F L2 
2) R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D' F2 R2 U' L' U2 L2 F' D2 R2 U R2 B' R 
3) F' D2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F L2 D2 B' R2 D U2 B' U' L F U R2 D R 
4) U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 L F2 D2 R' B' U2 R F2 R D L2 B U R2 
5) B2 R U2 B D L' D' L F L' U2 R' D2 R2 F2 U2 R' U2 R2 B2


----------



## CHJ (Dec 10, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> Finally a decent MBLD result. After the long streak of DNFs and fails.
> 
> 5/5 23:55.43[15:52.84]
> 1) R' B2 R2 U2 R U2 B2 F2 L F2 R' F U2 B2 D' R D2 B F L2
> ...



Nicely done! Damn your memo is good, roman rooms i believe? Keep up the epic blindwork (looking at bigBLD, i want to keep 3bld for as long as possible) lol


----------



## Iggy (Dec 11, 2012)

MultiBLD PB: 2/2 in 9:29.91

Yay for sub 10!


----------



## Goosly (Dec 11, 2012)

2/2 in 10 minutes? Try more cubes!


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 11, 2012)

CHJ said:


> Nicely done! Damn your memo is good, roman rooms i believe? Keep up the epic blindwork (looking at bigBLD, i want to keep 3bld for as long as possible) lol



Yea, I used rooms, I could push more but I wanted a safe memo. Time to break the n-1/n streak. 



Iggy said:


> MultiBLD PB: 2/2 in 9:29.91
> 
> Yay for sub 10!



Can't believe you started MBLD already man, and its sub 10. Imba!


----------



## Iggy (Dec 11, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> Can't believe you started MBLD already man, and its sub 10. Imba!



I'm mainly practicing for TCO, so hopefully I'll get something decent. I'll try more cubes later cuz I'm kinda lazy right now.


----------



## Ollie (Dec 11, 2012)

*5BLD* 7:56.81[3:43] on video r' d2 b' f F' D u d2 L' F2 d R u2 b F2 B' f R b2 l' R2 D' L b U2 b d r2 U L2 B F2 l' L r' D u' U L' f2 R' d2 U2 F u f2 D2 d f F' b' d b2 r2 B2 L' b U' f2 R'

Scramble was easy, even with some awkward corner cycles - 2 wings, 7 x-centers and 5 +-centers solved. Some awkward locky parts in execution (getting used to some new finger tricks for slice moves) but things are looking promising for Leicester 2013.

Accuracy is above 50% now too


----------



## acohen527 (Dec 11, 2012)

Ollie said:


> *5BLD* 7:56.81[3:43] on video r' d2 b' f F' D u d2 L' F2 d R u2 b F2 B' f R b2 l' R2 D' L b U2 b d r2 U L2 B F2 l' L r' D u' U L' f2 R' d2 U2 F u f2 D2 d f F' b' d b2 r2 B2 L' b U' f2 R'
> 
> Scramble was easy, even with some awkward corner cycles - 2 wings, 7 x-centers and 5 +-centers solved. Some awkward locky parts in execution (getting used to some new finger tricks for slice moves) but things are looking promising for Leicester 2013.
> 
> Accuracy is above 50% now too



What's your 5BLD PB?


----------



## Ollie (Dec 11, 2012)

acohen527 said:


> What's your 5BLD PB?


 
This ^


----------



## acohen527 (Dec 11, 2012)

Ollie said:


> This ^



Nice! Congrats


----------



## Ollie (Dec 11, 2012)

acohen527 said:


> Nice! Congrats



Merci


----------



## DrKorbin (Dec 11, 2012)

Ollie said:


> *5BLD* 7:56.81[3:43] on video r' d2 b' f F' D u d2 L' F2 d R u2 b F2 B' f R b2 l' R2 D' L b U2 b d r2 U L2 B F2 l' L r' D u' U L' f2 R' d2 U2 F u f2 D2 d f F' b' d b2 r2 B2 L' b U' f2 R'
> 
> Scramble was easy, even with some awkward corner cycles - 2 wings, 7 x-centers and 5 +-centers solved. Some awkward locky parts in execution (getting used to some new finger tricks for slice moves) but things are looking promising for Leicester 2013.
> 
> Accuracy is above 50% now too



WUTTHEHELL

Damn, you're progressing very fast! Congrats!


----------



## Neel Shah (Dec 11, 2012)

Ugh i suck at bld. My pb with m2 op is an official 5.xy min.


----------



## Martial (Dec 12, 2012)

F2 L2 R2 U' R2 F2 D B2 L2 D U2 R' B2 D' F' U L' U R' B' R' *37.87[15.17]*


----------



## Andrew Clayton (Dec 13, 2012)

got my first sub 4 with classic pochmann today
the time was 3:54.893


----------



## Ollie (Dec 13, 2012)

*345 BLD Relay* 19:01.18[10:44]

3) F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D L2 D' U' L2 B' L' D2 B2 R2 F L F2 L2 D' 
4) D u r2 F2 r L' F' U F D' f2 r U' R' L' B r2 R F2 L U' D2 f' u' F R2 B' R2 U2 u2 L2 U2 B2 f' U D L' F2 B' r 
5) F2 B' L2 B' f2 b R2 U2 B2 r2 F B D' f2 r2 u' d' L' l f d U' u' L R' U' L d2 U u' L2 b' U d B f2 U' d' l f U l B2 b' F d' D2 b u' b U2 b2 B2 F2 D' U F' u' D' U2

MultiBLD begins next week


----------



## CHJ (Dec 13, 2012)

Ollie said:


> MultiBLD begins next week



oh dear, this is the point where ollie makes us look like noobs


----------



## Ollie (Dec 13, 2012)

CHJ said:


> oh dear, this is the point where ollie makes us look like noobs



 <3


----------



## AJ Blair (Dec 14, 2012)

Got Bored. Decided to do some BLD for the first time in forever and a half.

Average of 5: 2:47.54
1. 3:03.29 B' R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B D2 F R2 B' R' B U L' B2 D F' D' L2 F 
2. 2:44.19 B2 F2 L' U2 R F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B R2 D B2 U2 L' U R' B' L2 
3. (2:23.37) U2 B U L2 D' F B R U2 L' F D2 R2 F2 D2 F' B2 R2 B U2 R2 
4. (DNF(4:33.76)[Pure Sune]) L2 R2 B2 D2 F L2 B' U2 B U2 L2 R' U F2 D L2 B D R U R2 
5. 2:35.13+ D U2 L2 B2 D' B2 U B2 U R2 F' D' L F' U L' F2 R2 D F2 U' 

This is only the second time I've ever done an average of 5. I panicked on the fourth solve because I knew that if I got it I'd get the average, so I took my time and failed anyway...

Still using Old Pochmann...I'll learn something better once my memo becomes faster than my execution.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 14, 2012)

Ollie said:


> *345 BLD Relay* 19:01.18[10:44]
> 
> 3) F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D L2 D' U' L2 B' L' D2 B2 R2 F L F2 L2 D'
> 4) D u r2 F2 r L' F' U F D' f2 r U' R' L' B r2 R F2 L U' D2 f' u' F R2 B' R2 U2 u2 L2 U2 B2 f' U D L' F2 B' r
> ...



Dat sub 20. Ugh. Great Oliver Frost is invading MBLD!


----------



## mande (Dec 14, 2012)

MultiBLD: 3/3 in 8:56.xx [~5:30]
PB for 3 cubes by a couple of seconds...now I just hope I get 6/7 or 7/7 in my next comp (can't practice 7 cubes multi because I don't have 7 cubes at home :/ )


----------



## Ollie (Dec 14, 2012)

MultiBLD PBs:

2/2 - (1:57[1:01]) 2 easy scrambles!

1) L B2 D B' U2 F' U F2 L' U' D2 R2 B2 D2 L2 F B R2 B' D2 L2 
2) U2 R B' R2 B2 L F' R D F' U2 D2 B' U2 L2 F L2 U2 L2 F' 

3/3 - (5:40.19[2:50]) 
1) F U' D2 F U' D2 R' D R' L' U' L2 D L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U' F2 U 
2) R' B2 U B D F R' L2 U' F' L2 U2 F2 R2 B D2 B' U2 L2 B' 
3) U2 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 D' U' L' D2 U F U' B F' L R 

10/11 (44:03.52[30:00])

Messed up the second cube by flipping the edge DR instead of the corner DFR. Learnt from the mistake and got the other 10 right  Lots of room for improvement in memo and execution, need to build some confidence.


----------



## 5BLD (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm slowly getting faster at 3bld...

1:22.72[44.10], 1:30.62[43.14], 1:39.98[48.14], DNF(1:34.87)[49.88], DNF(1:23.55)[44.02], 1:43.10[44.34], DNF(2:00.93)


----------



## omer (Dec 15, 2012)

Finally under 10 minutes 3BLD (09:31.02) 

EDIT:
Ugh, just got a 8min DNF with 3 corners off


----------



## Ickathu (Dec 15, 2012)

5BLD said:


> I'm slowly getting faster at 3bld...
> 
> 1:22.72[44.10], 1:30.62[43.14], 1:39.98[48.14], DNF(1:34.87)[49.88], DNF(1:23.55)[44.02], 1:43.10[44.34], DNF(2:00.93)



how'd you get so much faster all of a sudden? I'm still stuck at over 2 minutes...


----------



## Skullush (Dec 15, 2012)

7:52 official 4bld success


----------



## acohen527 (Dec 16, 2012)

3BLD PB: 2:42.96

Scramble: D' B2 U L2 B2 F2 R2 D' U2 F2 R B' L2 F2 U' B2 U' B' F' D B'

Such a nice scramble


----------



## Iggy (Dec 16, 2012)

acohen527 said:


> 3BLD PB: 2:42.96
> 
> Scramble: D' B2 U L2 B2 F2 R2 D' U2 F2 R B' L2 F2 U' B2 U' B' F' D B'
> 
> Such a nice scramble



Nice.

Edit: I got 2:06.80 with the scramble.


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 16, 2012)

4BLD 1ST SUCCCESSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!

28:10.75

Scramble from the holiday competition: Uw2 Fw Uw Rw Uw' U B2 R B Fw F L2 Fw2 F Uw Fw2 Rw2 F2 L' Rw' Fw D' R2 Fw' U2 B' Fw' L' U' Fw' F' Rw2 R' D' Uw2 L' Uw' U' L' D2

Unfortunately, my cmaera ran out of memory card space just as I was performing my last commutator for corners.

Memo: Corners: NU PhysicalEducation CaT GirlFriend
Edges: HI EFfie OK SaGWalLPA and JuT are QuaVa BaD NiX CUte (had to change up the U to an E #fail) MiX
Centers: QuiMica (chemistry in spanish) C.E. SO FaT LaP UA WaGs X [PARITY]

Execution:
Centers: 2-style nub method lol
Wings: r2
Corners: 3-style

Finally, after 9 tries!


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 16, 2012)

Longest 3BLD solve ever?
I memoed the cube at 10:30, went to bed, then right when I woke up (8:30) I solved it.
L' U2 F2 L B2 L' D2 L2 F2 R' D2 F' R' U' L D U B2 R B' R' (easy corners)


----------



## Riley (Dec 16, 2012)

Best BLD session ever.

Accuracy: 29/31

48.04, 56.97, 1:03.22, 59.20, 1:14.78, 1:13.17, 1:11.66, 56.06, DNF(1:19.09), 1:05.71, 1:03.53, 1:05.35, 1:11.26, 50.54, 1:15.57, 1:13.08, DNF(53.13), 59.05, 1:00.35, 53.03, 47.28, 52.61, 51.61, 39.99, 59.11, 54.73, 57.41, 44.13, 50.37, 56.28, 51.16

48.07 mean of 3: 52.61, 51.61, 39.99

50.50 average of 5: (53.03), 47.28, 52.61, 51.61, (39.99)

51.86 average of 12: 53.03, 47.28, 52.61, 51.61, (39.99), (59.11), 54.73, 57.41, 44.13, 50.37, 56.28, 51.16

Update: 71/100 success rate. 1:00.01 mean.


----------



## Ollie (Dec 17, 2012)

Merging my posts from t'other day so I don't clog up the thread.

*MultiBLD* 3/3 4:12.40[2:20]

1) R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D' L2 U B2 L2 F2 R' U R2 U' B2 U' R' D B U 
2) D L2 R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D' L2 D B2 R U F R2 U L F D' B' U 
3) L2 U2 B2 F2 U2 F2 D L2 F2 U' L D2 B' L U' F U' L F U2

*MultiBLD* 5/5 10:17.25[5:30] 

1) R2 D2 B' U2 B2 F2 R2 B F' D' R' U L2 F D L' U2 B' D2 
2) R2 D2 R2 F2 D' L2 R2 D' U2 F2 R2 B L' F D F2 U R2 B' F' U 
3) L U2 L D2 R' B2 R F2 R' D2 U2 B L' R' D2 L D L U F' *+2*
4) U B2 D' U2 F2 U B2 R2 U B2 D' F' U R2 D2 B2 F R' F2 L' B' 
5) R2 U L2 D' B2 D F2 U2 L2 F2 R B' D R2 U2 L' R' F U B2

and an 8/9 in 24:58.xx[14:42], it's still an accomplishment. Only one edge cycle out on the unsolved cube.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 17, 2012)

3/3 MultiBLD in 14:21.43.


----------



## Ickathu (Dec 17, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> Longest 3BLD solve ever?
> I memoed the cube at 10:30, went to bed, then right when I woke up (8:30) I solved it.
> L' U2 F2 L B2 L' D2 L2 F2 R' D2 F' R' U' L D U B2 R B' R' (easy corners)


I did this once, not sure how long it was though. I think I memo'd around 9:00-9:30, then solved when I woke up (7:30-8:30 probably).


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 17, 2012)

Totally forgot to post this last night:

PB avg5: 36.87
33.41 B L2 D2 B2 L2 B D2 L2 B' L2 B D' F D2 L' B2 U2 F D L B2
38.76 R2 D R2 D' F2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 L' D U2 L2 U' R' B U2 F L'
(DNF) U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 D2 F' D2 B2 U F D F R' F L D2 U2 B2 F
38.44 L2 F2 L' U' L2 B L' B L2 U' B' U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B U2 F
(29.28) B2 R2 U2 R' F2 L2 R' B2 D2 L' F2 U' L2 D B2 D2 R B2 F L'

The 29.28 is my second best single and third sub-30. I've had three sub-29 DNFs in the last week, so I'll hopefully get a new PB single soon.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 17, 2012)

6BLD first success : 1:01:15.036[31:43.196]

1st scramble of holiday comp.

On video(luckily), because I happen to stop the timer accidentally at around 54minutes mark. (I reviewed the video and I hit spacebar about 7minutes after I stopped the timer) Hence its an hour+.


----------



## Ollie (Dec 17, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> 6BLD first success : 1:01:15.036[31:43.196]
> 
> 1st scramble of holiday comp.
> 
> On video(luckily), because I happen to stop the timer accidentally at around 54minutes mark. (I reviewed the video and I hit spacebar about 7minutes after I stopped the timer) Hence its an hour+.



Top job  Did you solve oblique centers with commutators or an M2/R2 equivalent?


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 17, 2012)

Ollie said:


> Top job  Did you solve oblique centers with commutators or an M2/R2 equivalent?



M2/R2 equivalent, I'm too afraid of a mistake using comms, though I might try it in the future when my 4 and 5 BLD are in good shape.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 17, 2012)

5BLD said:


> I'm slowly getting faster at 3bld...
> 
> 1:22.72[44.10], 1:30.62[43.14], 1:39.98[48.14], DNF(1:34.87)[49.88], DNF(1:23.55)[44.02], 1:43.10[44.34], DNF(2:00.93)



I'm so looking forward to you getting good at 5BLD, so I can finally be happy with your choice of username. 

It's inevitable - it's only a matter of time before it draws you in ....


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 18, 2012)

27.92 R2 F U2 R2 F' R2 B' R2 F L2 D2 R' B' D R U L' B2 U' B' U2 

XD


----------



## acohen527 (Dec 18, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> 27.92 R2 F U2 R2 F' R2 B' R2 F L2 D2 R' B' D R U L' B2 U' B' U2
> 
> XD



Yay!


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 18, 2012)

And a PB avg5:

Average of 5: 36.62
1. 36.99 F2 D B' U2 L' U R' U' B' R L2 U2 D2 B L2 U2 F' L2 F U2 B 
2. (43.62) U' F2 D' L2 D' B2 F2 L2 D' R2 U2 L U2 B D' L2 U L' R2 F' U2 
*3. 37.46 R2 F R2 F2 U2 F' R2 U2 F D2 F D' F2 U' R' F' D F2 U' 
4. 35.42 R' B2 L2 U' L2 F2 L' B2 L' U2 F' B' U2 D2 L2 F L2 B' R2 F 
5. (30.79) B2 L2 F R2 F L2 R2 B L2 U2 B' L D' U2 R' B L B R B2 D' *

*PB mo3: 35.56*

Apparently when I turn faster that allows me to memorize faster since I don't have to remember for as long. 3BLD is fun again!


----------



## CHJ (Dec 19, 2012)

First few solves using BH all thanks to the guy above and a ton of rage of my slowness, twas a few 2:40's only coz i wanted to lock memo, otherwise i'd be half that time, plus i've only just properly got down to working it all out, gime a month and sub minute here i come!


----------



## Ollie (Dec 19, 2012)

*3BLD* PB 34.03[15.xx] lol scramble 

R D2 B L2 D' L D B D F2 L D2 R2 D2 F2 L' B2 R' D2


----------



## omer (Dec 19, 2012)

Ollie said:


> *3BLD* PB 34.03[15.xx] lol scramble
> 
> R D2 B L2 D' L D B D F2 L D2 R2 D2 F2 L' B2 R' D2


Where did you get that one? Are you sure it's random? 3 solved corners & 3 edges :0


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 19, 2012)

Ollie said:


> *3BLD* PB 34.03[15.xx] lol scramble
> 
> R D2 B L2 D' L D B D F2 L D2 R2 D2 F2 L' B2 R' D2



21.57

I'm pretty sure I do more 3BLD than either you or Riley and yet the two of you keep turning up with the most unbelievable scrambles.


----------



## Riley (Dec 19, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> 21.57
> 
> I'm pretty sure I do more 3BLD than either you or Riley and yet the two of you keep turning up with the most unbelievable scrambles.



Getting lucky is not a crime.  You'll get one soon, maybe it's just waiting for you in competition!



Ollie said:


> *3BLD* PB 34.03[15.xx] lol scramble
> 
> R D2 B L2 D' L D B D F2 L D2 R2 D2 F2 L' B2 R' D2



30.xx DNF on that, nice. But sorry, I just got a 32.54! On video, it will be up soon. Here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ts_1J-ybXzQ&feature=youtu.be

U F2 U F' L' F2 R F B' L2 U2 B2 D' B2 D2 R2 D' R2 D' L2


----------



## Ollie (Dec 20, 2012)

Riley said:


> But sorry, I just got a 32.54! On video, it will be up soon.
> 
> U F2 U F' L' F2 R F B' L2 U2 B2 D' B2 D2 R2 D' R2 D' L2



You little monkey you.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 20, 2012)

Riley said:


> 30.xx DNF on that, nice. But sorry, I just got a 32.54! On video, it will be up soon.
> 
> U F2 U F' L' F2 R F B' L2 U2 B2 D' B2 D2 R2 D' R2 D' L2



Nice! I got a 28 on it. Now your best solve on camera is better than mine. Better go film some. Let's see what happens 

EDIT:


----------



## HEART (Dec 20, 2012)

First ever sub-1:30 Mo3  1:29.28. I wish Antelope open was hosting BLD ,they're just doing 2x2-7x7 instead :c


----------



## 5BLD (Dec 20, 2012)

1:16.11 bld success for people on the plane back from my trip, twas a little nice


----------



## acohen527 (Dec 20, 2012)

3BLD PB: 2:32.75 
Scramble: F R2 F' L2 D2 U2 R2 B' L' F U2 L F L2 D' F' L' R' B


----------



## piece popper (Dec 20, 2012)

First BLD success ever (not timed)! I forgot to say "got it" or "yay" as said in the tutorial though, so I must need more practice.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 21, 2012)

8/10 MBLD in 34:17.

The accomplishment is that I did a multi.


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 21, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> 8/10 MBLD in 34:17.
> 
> The accomplishment is that I did a multi.



I need to practice more 4BLD and multi for monmouth.


----------



## JianhanC (Dec 21, 2012)

2:19.12 3BLD :freddiemercury: scramble from Holiday Comp, after a bunch of DNFs. PB after almost 3 years lol. I think BLD is becoming fun again.


----------



## Ollie (Dec 21, 2012)

*MultiBLD* 15/15 in 40:40.57



Spoiler



Scrambles

1) R2 D' B2 U' F R U2 R2 L' F' L2 F2 U R2 L2 U' B2 U' D' L2 U 
2) L F U L' F' B' D' F R L F2 B L2 F' D2 F2 U2 B U2 F' U2 
3) D2 U' L2 F2 R2 U' B2 U' L2 U' L' U B L D U L2 F R D' U' 
4) D2 L2 D F2 D R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U' B' F2 D U2 R' B F U' R D2 
5) R2 U2 R2 B L2 B' U2 B2 F L2 F2 D B' D2 U' B R' D U2 F2 U2 
6) D R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 U B2 U2 L2 R2 B R' B' U F' D' F D2 B L 
7) B' F2 D2 B' L2 B R2 B' D2 L2 F L D2 B2 D' B R2 F' L' D' F' 
8) D L2 U2 L2 R2 U' R2 U R2 B2 U2 R' D R2 B' U F L D2 B' D 
9) B2 L2 U' F2 D' U2 R2 U B2 U R' U2 R B2 R' F' L U2 B2 D' 
10) B2 D R' B' L U D' L' U' F U2 B2 D R2 F2 D B2 L2 D' B2 D' 
11) U D' B' R U2 L' D' B L F2 U2 R2 F2 U L2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 
12) F2 R' D2 R U2 B2 D2 F2 L' R2 U2 B D' U2 L' F L F2 U' B' U2 
13) U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 L2 U2 L F' L2 D L2 D R2 B' U' 
14) F' D2 F' L2 R2 D2 F D2 U2 F' D2 R F2 D R2 D' L2 D' L2 B' U 
15) U2 D2 F' R' U' R2 L2 B' U L B2 U R2 D L2 U B2 U2 L2 D'


----------



## Julian (Dec 21, 2012)

Ollie said:


> *MultiBLD* 15/15 in 40:40.57


Nice!


----------



## qqwref (Dec 21, 2012)

Wow, crazy! You've been improving a lot at multi lately.


----------



## CHJ (Dec 21, 2012)

3BLD SUPER-ULTRA-MEGA PB!!! I had no idea I was capaple of these times, somehow migraines flushed with caffeine helps!

48.12 - F' L2 D2 R' F D' R' L B L2 D2 F R2 F2 D2 L' F2 R2 L' D2 B' D2 B D B
1:03.55 - B F R2 U2 R2 D B' R U' B2 L2 R' U D2 R U F' D' L' B R' L U' B2 D 

I also had a 1:22 which i had to undo 6 targets but lost the scramble.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 22, 2012)

Switch to solving wings first for 4BLD 

-> get a 3:40 with 1:25 memo.

Watch out fast people!


----------



## acohen527 (Dec 22, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Switch to solving wings first for 4BLD
> 
> -> get a 3:40 with 1:25 memo.
> 
> Watch out fast people!



Was that "get" meant to be a got? Or is that a goal?


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 22, 2012)

acohen527 said:


> Was that "get" meant to be a got? Or is that a goal?



Lol.

Yes I got a 3:40. No the "get" was not meant to be a got.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 23, 2012)

42:43.46[27:52.88 12/13]

Sub-NAR yay!


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 23, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> 42:43.46[27:52.88 12/13]
> 
> Sub-NAR yay!



Lately BLD seems to be teh mainstream. lul. Congratz


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm gonna go attempt a 5BLD sometime during break. Someone remind me.


----------



## mande (Dec 23, 2012)

4x4 BLD PB: 8:20.56[4:27.58]
5th scramble of this week's BLD race...now I just want a sub 10 in comp


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 23, 2012)

9/10 MBLD 57:38.54[40:30.59]

Finally a sub hour for 10cubes attempt. Though execution felt good, should've been a 10/10, probably did those extra moves due to ice-shaking fingers.


----------



## Julian (Dec 24, 2012)

Finally my first 5BLD success.

16:02.47 F U' L' b u F R r' f2 D2 F2 b2 d2 b2 U2 u2 d' D' f2 D2 r' f2 u' b B' u2 L' l R' f U2 D' R u U l' U2 d F2 B U l' F r2 b2 U R2 B2 D' L' U' b2 R2 u B' L2 r' u' L' F2 (scramble in solving orientation)

After 4 different DNFs only off by 2 pieces.

Yes


----------



## Ollie (Dec 24, 2012)

Julian said:


> Finally my first 5BLD success.
> 
> 16:02.47 F U' L' b u F R r' f2 D2 F2 b2 d2 b2 U2 u2 d' D' f2 D2 r' f2 u' b B' u2 L' l R' f U2 D' R u U l' U2 d F2 B U l' F r2 b2 U R2 B2 D' L' U' b2 R2 u B' L2 r' u' L' F2 (scramble in solving orientation)
> 
> ...



Congrats  A brilliant time for a first success, too!


----------



## Micael (Dec 24, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> 42:43.46[27:52.88 12/13]
> 
> Sub-NAR yay!



Nice!

Now I feel like to practice this


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 24, 2012)

15/16 in 57:21[36:00]


----------



## Julian (Dec 24, 2012)

Ollie said:


> Congrats  A brilliant time for a first success, too!


Thanks 



Noahaha said:


> 15/16 in 57:21[36:00]


Nicely done.


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 24, 2012)

Julian said:


> Finally my first 5BLD success.
> 
> 16:02.47 F U' L' b u F R r' f2 D2 F2 b2 d2 b2 U2 u2 d' D' f2 D2 r' f2 u' b B' u2 L' l R' f U2 D' R u U l' U2 d F2 B U l' F r2 b2 U R2 B2 D' L' U' b2 R2 u B' L2 r' u' L' F2 (scramble in solving orientation)
> 
> ...



Add it to your signature?


----------



## Iggy (Dec 25, 2012)

My biggest multiBLD attempt ever: 4/5 in 44.34.88.

Safety memo and executed really slowly. The first cube had 2 flipped edges.


----------



## mande (Dec 25, 2012)

3x3 BLD PB:
1:03.33[26.49] D2 R' L' D F D' L B R' U' F D2 F' R2 F2 U2 D2 R2 B U2 D2
Pretty easy scramble


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 26, 2012)

3:23.08 4BLD PB!!!

D2 R F L2 U2 Fw2 Uw' F' R' Uw B' L2 U' B2 L F' Uw Rw' U' Fw2 Uw B' R D' F2 U2 Rw2 D Fw U2 F' R2 Fw' Uw' F2 R U' Rw2 B' U'


----------



## Iggy (Dec 26, 2012)

Finally, a new 3BLD PB, after getting so many sub-2s today.

1:33.07[47.03] D2 U2 F2 R2 F' U2 B' F2 L2 D2 F2 U' B' F' D2 R D' B L' B' F2

Edit: 2/2 multiBLD in 9:00.47.


----------



## TMOY (Dec 26, 2012)

49.17[18.20] for me, nice scramble.


----------



## Ollie (Dec 26, 2012)

*MultiBLD* 3/3 3:33.04[1:50]

3-style commutators [Sentences from letter pairs]



Spoiler



*1) U2 B2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 F2 R2 B2 L' B F' U' R B2 F D R2 D *

Corners: (A,SV,XF,CG) SaVe the dead fish (XF) from burning (CG)
Edges: (I,AL,EJ,NF,SH,WC,PC) ALi and Elton John have had eNuFF, they quietly (SH) go to the Water Closet for some fine PieCe of ass.

*2) B2 L' F2 D2 U2 R B2 F2 R' F2 D R2 U L2 R U' F D' F R' *

Corners: (A,WL,BJ,BD,GV,Q) my WiLLy getting a BJ from a BaD James Corden (GV - GaVin and Stacey.) 
Edges: (I, AL,ES,TO,RV,BD,A) look at thes ALES from TORVille (and Dean) - BaDDA bing badda bong.

*3) R2 F L2 B' U2 B2 L2 D2 L2 B' D2 U' F D L' F' L' D2 B L*

Corners: (A,TJ,BH,FD,SX,Q) "TaJ" "Backhand" "FuDD" "SeX Quick"
Edges: (I,BV,SE,FA,DC,TL,C) w ho's Bathing (BV) in the SEa, a FAt George Washington (DC) you can TeLL, C?


----------



## acohen527 (Dec 26, 2012)

Ollie said:


> *MultiBLD* 3/3 3:33.04[1:50]
> 
> 3-style commutators [Sentences from letter pairs]
> 
> ...



Your stories are so dirty.


----------



## CHJ (Dec 26, 2012)

Ollie said:


> *MultiBLD* 3/3 3:33.04[1:50]
> 
> 3-style commutators [Sentences from letter pairs]
> 
> ...



So much memo on sexual references, i thought i was the only one

also first bld in a week since ive been unable (severely ill) 1:18 with a good amount of BH, the change is happening at a decent pace


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 26, 2012)

CHJ said:


> i thought i was the only one



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPE


----------



## Iggy (Dec 27, 2012)

Finally! A sub-2 3BLD mo3 and a sub-1:30 single 

1:27.92[47.63], 1:53.57[52.51], 1:47.23[42.51] = 1:42.91


----------



## Username (Dec 27, 2012)

My first ever attempt at BLD: 2x2 BLD DNF, DNF, DNF  That must be some kind of accomplishment.

E: I changed from BLD back to normal timed 2x2 solving now, and the first scramble i got would have been really easy for BLD...


----------



## 5BLD (Dec 27, 2012)

20:35.52[13:37.43] 4/5 multi, third cube was off by a 3 edge cycle :/
still much faster than my previous attempts, hah, i remember my first attempt was over 40 mins, and only was a week ago or something


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 27, 2012)

3BLD PB 49.64[18.18] 

Sub-50 **** Yeah!!!

Also sub-1 avg5: 59.65


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 27, 2012)

4BLD, 4 in a row and 0 DNF. Was suppose to do 5, but I wouldn't stand to see the time get worse than 10mins.
7:29.06[3:36.60]
7:57.57[4:07.42]
8:12.94[4:00.07]
9:51.16[4:51.89]

current mo3: 8:40.56 (σ = 61.63)
best mo3: 7:53.19 (σ = 22.27)


----------



## 5BLD (Dec 27, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> 4BLD, 4 in a row and 0 DNF. Was suppose to do 5, but I wouldn't stand to see the time get worse than 10mins.
> 7:29.06[3:36.60]
> 7:57.57[4:07.42]
> 8:12.94[4:00.07]
> ...



do you really still use U2?


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 27, 2012)

5BLD said:


> do you really still use U2?



Nop, I used comms for centres now. Though my corner comms still suck, uhh brain.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 28, 2012)

3BLD PB. I'm improving pretty fast. 

1:23.62[45.10] F2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D2 F' D U' B2 R U' L F' D' R2


----------



## Riley (Dec 28, 2012)

2/2 MBLD in 2:41.27, PB by a lot.

6/6 MBLD in 22:37.60, PB by a lot.

4BLD in 9:52, PB by 1 second. 

And 6/8 MBLD in 29:31.72. Glad about the time, since I rushed memo. I had at least 3 minutes of recalling on the last 3 cubes, in which I messed up the penultimate one in execution. Off by 3 corners on the first cube to be solved, last to be memorized.  And off by 2 edges on the penultimate cube, except not really, since the M slice was off, making everything unsolved. Oh well. My memorization is getting faster and a bit more sturdy too.


----------



## rock1313 (Dec 28, 2012)

acohen527 said:


> Your stories are so dirty.



The more dirtier it gets, the more you remember it.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 28, 2012)

Riley said:


> 2/2 MBLD in 2:41.27, PB by a lot.
> 
> 6/6 MBLD in 22:37.60, PB by a lot.
> 
> ...



You're a beast man! I have to do more MBLD. Lul.


----------



## Ollie (Dec 28, 2012)

MultiBLD 5/5 8:22.72[4:50]



Spoiler



1) F B2 U D L B R' F' R F L2 B2 U B2 U F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 
2) U2 B2 U' L2 R2 D R2 B2 U' B2 D2 R U F2 R U2 F U F' U2 
3) R' U2 R' D2 U2 R2 B2 D2 L U2 L2 F' L2 U' R' B' F2 L U2 R 
4) F2 D F2 D' B2 D' B2 R2 U L2 D' R B R2 U' F' D R' B' L F2 
5) D2 U2 L' D2 L2 U2 F2 D2 R U2 R U B F' D2 B U R D U R'



If I hadn't wasted about 30 seconds looking for flipped edges and twisted corners that weren't actually there on the 5th cube (a :fp moment) this should've been sub-8.


----------



## Julian (Dec 28, 2012)

4BLD PB 

6:20.27 L' B u' L2 F' u' B2 f R' F L2 u B' u' f2 B' L R r F' R' L2 U2 u' B r' f D' U u L2 B2 U2 r2 f' u' R u' B' U (scramble in solving orientation)



Spoiler



x' z

9 centers solved (-1 for buffer)
1 wing solved
1 corner solved





Spoiler: Memo



Centers (journey)
BRKW - brown cow
IMCS - "I am cursed!"
TONG - tongue
FZF - Faz is fast

Wings (journey)
FTHC - fat guy hiccuping
BPGA - burping gay guy
QNOJ - queen drinking orange juice
EMKR - Emily eating a Krabby Patty
WSVD - wussy video
ILA - Ilan

Corners (audio)
AE UK GJ


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 28, 2012)

3 x 5BLD, one after another without break. Failed the third one, now I'll have to keep practicing to give my brain let out old memo quick for Leicester Open.

19:01.63[9:24.34], 19:46.50[10:58.29], DNF(22:07.39)[11:24.07]


----------



## Riley (Dec 29, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> You're a beast man! I have to do more MBLD. Lul.



Thanks and good luck.

Just got 9/9 MBLD in 37:17.70. All on camera, but the angle was bad; the cubes and the timer are not visible.  Spent 2 minutes recalling the last 3 letters of the final cube. I was so relieved when it came to me. This is the most points I've ever gotten.


----------



## HEART (Dec 29, 2012)

Got a 1:08.01 on camera, uploading soon. New pb


----------



## 5BLD (Dec 29, 2012)

1:07, 1:07, and 1:10 this morning


----------



## Ollie (Dec 29, 2012)

5BLD said:


> 1:07, 1:07, and 1:10 this morning



Jeez, you're getting good quickly. I think you could podium/win 3BLD at EdO at this rate!

*4BLD* PB 3:19.63[1:20] R2 U2 D' L r U' R2 f2 B' F' L' U2 D2 L2 D r' u F2 f B2 U' r L' R' D2 R' r2 L2 D U2 r' F2 B' u' D2 U' F2 L' R' u'

Lots of lock ups - my SS 4x4x4 is crap. I had a go at a reconstruction since I couldn't video it:



Spoiler



y' x2 _[memo]_
R [L'] U' R U [L] U' R' U R' (10/10)
y x' R2 [D] R U' R' [D'] R U R x y' (9/19)
x R2 [D2] R U2 R' [D2] R U2 R x' (9/28)

B [u2] r U r' [u2] r U' r' B' (10/38)
y' x l U2 l' [u2] l U2 l' [u2] x' y (8/46)
r U2 r' [d'] r U2 r' [d] (8/54)
R' y' r U' r' [d2] r U r' [d2] y R (10/64)
R'  l' U' l [u'] l' U l R (10/74)
D x' r U r' [d2] r U' r' [d2] x D' (10/84)
y' U2 f [u'] f' U' f  f' U (U2) y (10/94)

x' U2 R' U [r2] U' R U [r2] U x (8/102)
B U R' U' [r2] U R U' [r2] B' (10/112)
R z [l] U' L' U [l'] U' L U z' R' (10/122)
y' r U r' [D'] r U' r' [D] y (8/130)
U2 L' U [r2] U' L U [r2] U (9/139)
[r2] D' L2 D [r2] D' L2 D (8/147)
y z L2 U' [r] U L2 U' [r'] U z' y' (8/155)
U' R2 U' [r2] U R2 U' [r2] U2 (9/164)
z' U' R U [r] U' R' U [r'] z (8/172)
U2 [r] U L2 U' [r'] U L2 U (9/181)
x2 [l2] B' U R' B U' [l2] U B' R U' B x2 (12/193)
l' y' x2 R2 U' [r'] U R2 U' [r] U y' x2 l (10/203)

203 moves ~ 1.7 TPS




 

Plus...

*MultiBLD* 9/9 18:22.45[11:10]



Spoiler



1) D B2 D' R2 D2 F2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 F' L B2 R' D2 U L2 U' B2 F 
2) F2 L2 D2 L2 U R2 B2 U' L2 U' F2 L' B R2 U R2 B' U' B2 F2 U2 
3) D2 R2 D F' U' F R' L' B' D L2 D2 B2 R F2 R D2 F2 R2 D2 L 
4) B2 L2 U' F2 U2 L2 R2 B2 L2 U' R' B U' L2 R2 U B' L B' R 
5) U2 R2 F D2 U2 L2 B R2 F' U2 F' U' B2 F' R' D L F' D2 B2 U' 
6) R' B' D R' U' R' B D B R2 D2 F2 U B2 D' L2 F2 D B2 U 
7) F' R2 B2 L2 B' D2 F' L2 R2 B' F D' B L' D B2 L' U' L2 R' U' 
8) L' F2 L U2 B2 U2 F2 L' D2 F2 R2 U L F' R' B U B2 F' U F' 
9) B' L2 B' L2 R2 B F U2 F R2 F' U' L' B2 R B' L' U2 R2 B



This took something like 6/7 attempts before it was 100% accurate (all were 8/9) I've yet to see a faster time being recorded/claimed for this, so is this UWR?


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 29, 2012)

Great times Ollie and others.  



Ollie said:


> *MultiBLD* 9/9 18:22.45[11:10]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to dampen your spirits, but last month I got 9/9 in 15:57.88 (didn't post it). 
At the rate your improving you'll be easily capable of beating this soon (and other UWRs as well), and maybe even WRs. :tu


----------



## 5BLD (Dec 29, 2012)

Lol ollie stop being modest, you jnow it's you who will win.

Also, 1:00.70 3bld!! I think ive got that motivation to cube back


----------



## Ollie (Dec 29, 2012)

Zane_C said:


> Great times Ollie and others.  Sorry to dampen your spirits, but last month I got 9/9 in 15:57.88 (didn't post it).



I was pretty sure that it wasn't, so no worries  And thanks!



5BLD said:


> Lol ollie stop being modest, you jnow it's you who will win.



Francois is going to win 3BLD EdO IMHO! I'm only averaging ~1:00 atm and I've hit a wall until I improve 3BLD memo and my corner cycles.



5BLD said:


> Also, 1:00.70 3bld!! I think ive got that motivation to cube back



And this is why I think you can podium!


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Dec 29, 2012)

Dammit guys, my chances of 3BLD podium at EO are getting lower and lower. My PB is only 1:07.22, hopefully I can sub-60 soon.


----------



## Riley (Dec 29, 2012)

10/10 MBLD in 52:35.27!

It was my first try with 10. I did it while Ranzha also did 10, via web cam. He got 7 in 44:45. I have it on video, which will be up eventually.

I think I'll slowly work towards 15, maybe I can get there by my birthday (Feb. 27).

Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWzjVgIHuO8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## CHJ (Dec 29, 2012)

1:00.60, 5BLD is my witness via the web
also ive managed a couple 1:01's but i can sub60 since my 48.12 need more BH and memo practice


----------



## Ollie (Dec 30, 2012)

CHJ said:


> 1:00.60, 5BLD is my witness via the web
> also ive managed a couple 1:01's but i can sub60 since my 48.12 need more BH and memo practice



EO 2013 3BLD Final is going to be intense!


----------



## applemobile (Dec 30, 2012)

Finally finished a 3bld solve on film XD. A very safe memo. 9.04 (5.54) 

Corners: SuM CaT OR D 
Edges: the HofF is a MaN who WaiTs for the QWeen to drink gravy (OXO)


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 31, 2012)

4/5 Multibld PB!!

Time: 31:20.55

Memo:
1st Cube:U' F2 L2 U L2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 U B' U' R U2 B D R2 U' F L
Corners: OK NeD, *HiC* V
Edges: P.E. TaN? IH... EL XAvier C

2nd Cube:L2 R2 U2 R2 B2 U' B2 U R2 F2 U R' B F D U' R U2 B' U2 R
Corners: CHarlie, WE ON Gay!
Edges: GiVing TaN DE KiX OBliques M (edge flip)

3rd Cube:B' R2 D2 B L2 B' L2 R2 B R2 D L D' L' D F U2 B2 F' 
Corners: LaNe and CourT, UC (u see?), WC K (had to change it to a WDK during the solve)
Edges: I'M SeaLing PA in the WaFer CoG S!!

4th Cube: U L2 U R2 U' F2 R2 D B2 U R2 B' R2 F U F' D R2 B2 R U
Corners: Mr. CU and spencer EO are NeW to GI (reference to people I know)
Edges: UNder IW MaKe EO BaKe (edge flip)

5th Cube' B2 L2 U2 R2 U L2 D' R2 F L2 R' D2 B2 F' D R2 U' R2 D2 
Corners: spencer EO, jason QU, and david LI (another reference to people i know, but david li actually doesn't exist, just added him because he sounds asian lol)
Edges: GaMe WhiB KiCked JUice out of his SoCk
Off by 2 twisted corners and two flipped edges

From the Holiday Competition


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Dec 31, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> 4/5 Multibld PB!!
> 
> Time: 31:20.55
> 
> ...



Congratulations! You are now better than me at Multi!


----------



## Ollie (Jan 2, 2013)

*MultiBLD *5/5 6:49.60






Memo: Sentences from letter pairs along a set route
Method: freestyle (3-cycles)

1) F' U' R2 B R' F B2 L' D B L F' R2 F2 D2 L2 D2 F B R2 B2 
2) R2 B D2 F' L2 U2 L2 F U2 F R F2 R' B2 R' D' F R2 U 
3) D' B D2 R' U L U2 L D R2 U2 B' U2 R2 B U2 F2 L2 U2 B 
4) F' L2 U2 B' L2 F U2 L2 B F' R2 D F2 L D F2 D R F D' 
5) D' L B L2 F B R D F' U L2 D2 L2 F2 D' R2 D R2 U


----------



## Username (Jan 2, 2013)

Can anyone help me start BLD?


----------



## omer (Jan 2, 2013)

Username said:


> Can anyone help me start BLD?


http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=idRv29MhQ74#
if you don't understand this watch it again, after youv'e understood the method watch Noahaha video on the CubingWorld channel for some really good memo tips and lettering scheme


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 3, 2013)

5:27(2:14 memo). PB by 1:30. Third success. Did Noah's memo approach images for corners and audio for edges.


----------



## Riley (Jan 3, 2013)

Crazy MBLD PB's today.

3/3 in 5:21 (Old PB was 9:00)
4/4 in 7:28 (Old PB was 18:21)

I'm going to try to get 5/5 sub 10 before break ends.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 3, 2013)

28:38.55 first 5BLD success


----------



## Julian (Jan 3, 2013)

Great job! What are your execution methods?


----------



## Ollie (Jan 3, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> 28:38.55 first 5BLD success



YES Chris  Sub-20 before UoLO?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 3, 2013)

Ollie said:


> YES Chris  Sub-20 before UoLO?



Heh, I hope so, don't have the patience to do that long an attempt in comp XD



Julian said:


> Great job! What are your execution methods?



Comms for centres, r2 for wings, M2 for midges, OP for corners. Memo order: X, +, wings, Midges, Corners. Solve order: X, +, Wings, Corners, Midges.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 3, 2013)

You multi people might be interested in this little stats table


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jan 4, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> You multi people might be interested in this little stats table



Uhh, when I see the last post on this thread were you, I thought you've return. :s and that stats is cool.


----------



## 5BLD (Jan 4, 2013)

52.76[23.66] 3bld, my third fastest solve ever 
I'm weird though, ive been practising with the metronome for BLD


----------



## Ickathu (Jan 4, 2013)

5BLD said:


> I'm weird though, ive been practising with the metronome for BLD



Memo 1 piece per tick or something?
Nice solve too.


----------



## Ollie (Jan 4, 2013)

Seriously worried for a podium finish now at EO 2013 :/ Best improve my corners. Still using OP corners?


----------



## 5BLD (Jan 4, 2013)

Ickathu said:


> Memo 1 piece per tick or something?
> Nice solve too.



I did 2 pieces per tick, but i did really slow ticks. Thanks.



Ollie said:


> Seriously worried for a podium finish now at EO 2013 :/ Best improve my corners. Still using OP corners?



Heh, you're still a bit ahead of me and my accuracy hasn't been perfect in trying to speed up my memo. And I am using some BH and some OP now, for that solve I did one BH cycle for e.g..


----------



## Ollie (Jan 4, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Heh, you're still a bit ahead of me and my accuracy hasn't been perfect in trying to speed up my memo.



I'm struggling with 3BLD memo, so any tips would be welcome


----------



## 5BLD (Jan 4, 2013)

Ollie said:


> I'm struggling with 3BLD memo, so any tips would be welcome



I just quickly create nonsense stories for edges (english and some spanish words) and then visual/audio for corners. I 1-pass it normally, which is kinda risky though. I just remember that 1-passing slowly is better than doing it fast then recalling it lots. Any tips for multi memos though?


----------



## Ollie (Jan 4, 2013)

5BLD said:


> I just quickly create nonsense stories for edges (english and some spanish words) and then visual/audio for corners. I 1-pass it normally, which is kinda risky though. I just remember that 1-passing slowly is better than doing it fast then recalling it lots. Any tips for multi memos though?



You do the exact same thing as me, but corners get one syllable words/sounds instead. But I can't quite 1-pass it yet, unless the sentence is really vivid - forgetting is more frustrating than DNFing IMO. 

As for multi, I make a sentence for edges and a shorter sentence for corners and place them along a journey like usual. If there are flipped edges or corners then I will place the images in whatever corner/area of the room needs flipping/twisting. The speed comes having a good system and not wasting time (so confidence in knowing exactly what you can memorize and how quickly is a good thing to know, although this does get better naturally with practice) i.e. memo 2 cubes, review, memo the next 2, review all 4, etc depending on how many cubes you need to do.

EDIT: yay


----------



## 5BLD (Jan 4, 2013)

What... Do you just speedmemo for 2 or do you use journeys too?


----------



## Ollie (Jan 4, 2013)

5BLD said:


> What... Do you just speedmemo for 2 or do you use journeys too?



Not sure, they were fairly easy scrambles. I think I placed the first cube in a room and memorized the 2nd as normal. Thinking about it now, I should probably place #1 edges #1 corners and #2 edges in rooms and do #2 corners at the end with audio.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 4, 2013)

5BLD success (and attempt) number 2: 21:09.23


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 4, 2013)

11:10.71[~4:30] 5BLD

Sub-10 will be soon.


B2 R2 F2 l u f2 B F' u' L' u r2 f' F l' F' r' b2 L2 B b l2 f2 U' d D R' L' l r d l' f2 R2 F2 U r d' B' r l2 L R2 u B2 F' l u' b r' B L2 f' L2 r U2 b f' d2 D'


----------



## tjp8153 (Jan 4, 2013)

I can almost memorize the whole cube. Will hopefully perform my first blind solve soon.


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 5, 2013)

4BLD PB:

3:21.16 R2 u U2 r2 B D' r U' R' u r U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 B D2 U2 u2 r2 U' D' u R B u2 B2 r' B f2 U2 R2 F2 f' D2 B2 D' F D 

Camera ran out of space on card half way through =(


----------



## acohen527 (Jan 6, 2013)

Finally! 2/2 Multi in 12:54.xy

Took about 8 attempts to get 2/2 over the past 3 weeks or so. 

The time is pretty slow compared to my 3BLD times, but I just wanted to get it right.
Don't have scrambles.


----------



## mande (Jan 6, 2013)

10:25 4BLD in comp...pretty sad time though, my hands were shaking throughout the solve...
Next 2 solves were DNF's (7:2x, off by a couple of centers and few wings), (8:3x, off by 2 centers, and i undid a setup move wrong by the looks of it)


----------



## Ollie (Jan 7, 2013)

I think I've fallen in love with *SpeedBLD* - 2nd successful attempt 16.85 CFOP [39:xx]

B2 L2 D2 R2 D' F2 D' R2 B2 U2 B2 R' B2 F' D2 L B' L2 F2 R

Cross: U R' B L R2 U L
1st pair: z2 U F U' F2 U F
2nd pair: y2 U R U R' U' R U2 R'
3rd pair: y' U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
Finish F2L: y' U' L' U' L U2 y' R U' R'
OLL: x U R' U' L U R U' r' 
PLL: U' x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x' U'

56 HTM 3.32tps

It's given me an excuse to learn full OLL (and F2L too) since tracing the last layer pieces during F2L and during OLL was painful to do and since this OLL was a gift - 4 solved edges 

EDIT: and an easy 39.97 normal BLD - L2 D2 B2 F2 U' B2 R2 D2 R2 D' F' D2 R U2 B U' F' D2 U2 R2


----------



## omer (Jan 7, 2013)

Ollie said:


> I think I've fallen in love with *SpeedBLD* - 2nd successful attempt 16.85 CFOP [39:xx]
> 
> B2 L2 D2 R2 D' F2 D' R2 B2 U2 B2 R' B2 F' D2 L B' L2 F2 R
> 
> ...


You can actually look at the cube and trace ALL the pieces BLIND? How does this work?


----------



## qqwref (Jan 7, 2013)

You memorize the moves as you go and trace individual pieces through the moves. It takes a lot longer than normal BLD for that reason, but it's apparently not all that bad with practice. I heard of someone doing a 4x4x4 speed BLD once o_0


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 8, 2013)

PB Average of 5: 35.18
*1. 36.02 D2 B' U2 F L2 D2 B2 L2 F U2 L2 D' R B' U L F' R2 F2 L' R' 
2. 35.30 L2 D2 B' U2 L2 B R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U' L2 D' B R U' L U R 
3. (30.83) R L U B U2 D2 F U2 F2 R U2 F' L2 F' B U2 L2 F U2 R2 B2 *
4. (DNF(42.56)) U2 R2 U2 F' L2 R2 F' R2 B R2 F2 L B2 U R' B2 U' B2 U' L2 F2 
5. 34.23 R2 B2 U R2 F2 R2 F2 D' U2 B2 D' B' F' D' U L F' D' R' B L 

*PB mo3: 34.05*

I'm improving again!


----------



## A Leman (Jan 8, 2013)

Mbld 5/6 21:19.08
1) F B R' B' U D2 L' R D' R U' L R B' F R' U2 D' F B R' F' L R D' 
2) L' D' R' D' U' B2 D' F2 D2 R2 F D2 U F B' L2 F2 B L2 F2 B U R2 L' B2 
3) B2 U2 R' U B F L R U2 B2 U' D R' F2 U' D R' L2 U' B U2 R2 B F' D
4) L R' B F2 R2 D' U L' R D' R' U D' L2 D' L F2 L2 D R2 L B2 R2 B2 D 
5) D L' F2 B2 L2 B2 F2 U2 L B2 L B' L U D2 L U R U D' R2 U2 F R2 B2 
6) D' F' L' D U R L' F' R L' F2 R' D F2 B2 R' L2 F2 R B' U' L' B' R' B DNF 

Screwed Up VQ(UF-DB-FB) execution on the last one and knew that I messed everything up in the process, but I failed to undo whatever it was that I did.

I am proud of this because I am starting to practice Alot this year and I have never tried a large multi(in my terms).
On a side note, I need more loci.


----------



## Ollie (Jan 10, 2013)

Finally worked out how to memo quickly and comfortably for 3BLD, 4BLD and 5BLD. For example, 5BLD should hopefully be between 3:00-4:00 from now on.

*3BLD* average of 5: 53.47[between 15-20s]



Spoiler



1. 53.35 U2 L2 D L2 F2 R2 U' F2 D' F2 D R' B F L D' B D' L2 F' R2 
2. (50.52) D2 R2 U2 B' L2 F D2 B F L2 F R' U B L R' F' L B2 L R' 
3. 54.62 B2 R2 L F' B D B U L' B' U2 F2 R2 U F2 U R2 F2 D2 B2 U 
4. (DNF(51.89)) D' L2 B2 L2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 U B' D U2 B' R' B2 F D2 B' U' B2 
5. 52.43 U2 D2 L B' U B D' R' L' U' L2 F B U2 L2 B' R2 B U2 L2 D2


----------



## Moops (Jan 10, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Finally worked out how to memo quickly and comfortably for 3BLD, 4BLD and 5BLD. For example, 5BLD should hopefully be between 3:00-4:00 from now on.



How so?


----------



## sneze2r (Jan 10, 2013)

*3BLD: 35.45*
[youtubehd]8TdC1zRqz1s[/youtubehd]
Scramble: B D' B2 D B F' D U2 R D U2 R' D L2 B' L2 D2 U L2 D2 U R' 
Solution:


Spoiler



y
Corners:

[F' y; R' D R, U2]
[R' F R, B']
[D'; D' L' D, R2]
Edges:

[R2, D' M D]
[R U' R', E]
[x; M', U' L' U]
[U L U', M2]
x' U' M' U2 M U'



This is probably my 4-rd time ever because i had three sub35


----------



## Ollie (Jan 10, 2013)

Moops said:


> How so?



Just experimenting with some visual, changing the speed I read the cube, different letter pairs etc, how I review etc. Practicing memorizing pack of cards and random digits seemed to help too.



sneze2r said:


> *3BLD: 35.45*
> Scramble: B D' B2 D B F' D U2 R D U2 R' D L2 B' L2 D2 U L2 D2 U R'



Really nice scramble and really nice solve  I even managed 38.96 on this.


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 10, 2013)

sneze2r said:


> Scramble: B D' B2 D B F' D U2 R D U2 R' D L2 B' L2 D2 U L2 D2 U R'



27.83 for me. You're getting pretty good.


----------



## acohen527 (Jan 10, 2013)

3BLD PB: 2:26.55
M2 OP
It's been a long time since I've had a blind PB...why not get one on the first solve of the day.

Lost scramble... It had 12 edge targets and 6 corners. Relatively easy.


----------



## Iggy (Jan 11, 2013)

Finally, a decent 3BLD avg5.

1:41.44[48.09], 1:54.49[52.76], 1:46.09[47.48], DNF(56.40)[32.94], 1:31.27[37.69] = 1:47.34

Forgot edge memo on the 4th solve. :/


----------



## moralsh (Jan 13, 2013)

first 3BLD success on a noisy train on my way home, it was a hand scramble but with 2 cycles for corners and 4 for edges. Memo was the hardest part, about 20 minutes I guess, and execution something between 3 and 4 minutes. I'll try to do a timed one tomorrow


----------



## HEART (Jan 13, 2013)

My goal before Worlds is to average around 7-8 minutes on 4BLD. But everytime it's even sub-10 I DNF. NOT TODAY

First ever sub-10, 8:06.74. Memo was ~4:10.

Scramble L' Bw2 B2 L' Lw' F2 B Dw F2 B2 U' Dw2 D2 R' Dw' Rw R2 Fw2 D2 B2 Dw L' F' Bw2 U Dw2 Rw Bw U Uw2 Dw' Lw2 Fw' L2 R' Dw' Fw2 Bw B L

I"ve been practicing 4BLD a lot lately, i had to go through 5 DNF's to get this. New pb


----------



## DrKorbin (Jan 13, 2013)

HEART said:


> My goal before Worlds is to average around 7-8 minutes on 4BLD. But everytime it's even sub-10 I DNF. NOT TODAY
> 
> First ever sub-10, 8:06.74. Memo was ~4:10.
> 
> ...



Lol, with such times you can get 4-5-6 minutes before Worlds if you practise.


----------



## HEART (Jan 14, 2013)

my biggest issue is just having a success, for some reason my mind hates me being in the sub-10 area. Not to mention i still want to do 5BLD by worlds aswhell, and i haven't even succeeded, i've tried once and it failed


----------



## Riley (Jan 14, 2013)

First 4BLD in probably around 2 weeks, and I got 7:13.94. PB by 2:39. It was pretty easy though, no parity, corners were all comms. 1st scramble of weekly competition.


----------



## PianoCube (Jan 14, 2013)

3BLD PB: 3:22.81


----------



## mande (Jan 14, 2013)

Multi: 9/10 in 44:53 [29:48]
Pretty much rushed the exec...Made 2 mistakes, luckily both of them were on a single cube 
This is my first multi result with 6+ points (first sub NR)...time was really great for me (my last 2 attempts for 9 cubes took 52 minutes and 46 minutes). Very satisfied with the result too.


----------



## Ollie (Jan 14, 2013)

Got my form back with a *4BLD* 3:00.83[1:18] and a *5BLD* safety of 8:23[3:19] 

4BLD PB:


Spoiler



f L r2 u' F' r' u' r2 F2 U2 L F2 r' B2 r F' u2 B2 D B' f' D2 r R L' D B L f2 r u f L' D' f2 u L' U' u' F2
9 solved centers, 2 solved wings and 1 solved corner


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 14, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Got my form back with a *4BLD* 3:00.83[1:18] and a *5BLD* safety of 8:23[3:19]
> 
> 4BLD PB:
> 
> ...



0__0

Your execution has gotten a lot better. Race you to sub-3:00 on camera!


----------



## Ollie (Jan 17, 2013)

This felt lucky. *MultiBLD* 3/3 2:55.87[1:19]

1) D F2 D F2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 D2 U2 F' D2 R B2 F U' B' L' B F2 
2) F2 D B2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U B2 L2 U2 R' D2 U2 F U F U' B R2 
3) R2 U R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D' L2 D2 F2 L' U2 B2 U' L2 F2 L R2 B' D



Spoiler



1) D F2 D F2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 D2 U2 F' D2 R B2 F U' B' L' B F2 

(KE,HC,PV,AX,RN) Schoolfriend (KE) building a House (HC) on the PaVement. He has an AXe, RuN!
(KB,GC,WB) Jumping onto a KeBab covered in grease (GC) with Welcome Back written on (+2 visual corners flips, chicken flying from ULF corner to DBR corner)

2) F2 D B2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U B2 L2 U2 R' D2 U2 F U F U' B R2 

(DL,KQ,MH)(BF,VS,CN) Noel Edmonds (DL -> DeaL or No Deal) is the new King/Queen of Market Harborough. A BuFf man drives by on a VeSpa and shouts "C*N*"
(JB,TH)(DO,SQ) Your JoB is to bite with your TeetH DOSQ (just memorized 4 large foam letters spelling DOSQ.)

3) R2 U R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D' L2 D2 F2 L' U2 B2 U' L2 F2 L R2 B' D

(FV,EG,TA,BL,A) Your FaVourite EGg is on the TABLe, Ahh! (visual edge on C, whole image is taking place on the Ceiling.)
(UD,MB,W) "UDder, MoB, Waaah" (+2 visual corners, chickens in DFR and DRB corners.)



This particular memo felt ridiculously easy to remember (plus I've has a LOT of energy drink tonight, otherwise would've been around 1:30ish) and a few really nice corner cycles came up that I'd been practicing today. I have it on video but I forgot to turn the camera on before scrambling and it's dark in my room  I'll try and fix it.



Noahaha said:


> 0__0
> 
> Your execution has gotten a lot better. Race you to sub-3:00 on camera!



Yay


----------



## Riley (Jan 17, 2013)

29.73 3BLD PB, first sub 30. D2 L2 D2 B L2 B2 D2 L2 F D2 B' L D' L' D B' R D2 L' D' B Not on camera.  But still very happy.

z2 y // Memo

Corners
[R U2 R', D] // 8/8
y [L, D R2 D'] y' // 8/16
L2 D L' U2 L D' L' U2 L' // 9/25

Edges
U [M2, R' B' R B] U' // 10/10
z' [U' R U, M2] z // 8/18
[M', U L' U'] // 8/26
B2 [B' R' B, M2] B2 // 10/36
y x [M2, U' L' U] // 8/44


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice, Ollie! sub-1 per cube deserves much respect. :tu 

For your last cube, I like it how you combined the letters TABL into 'table'. I mean, when the letters are in front of you typed out like that, the derivation of 'table' from those letters is rather trivial. But in such a memo rush I would've thought you would be quite systematic and automatically treat TA and BL as separate pairs without even bothering to consider the possibility of combining them. So when you're memorising, do you always look at four letters at a time, then decide whether they will take the form of 2 words or 1? Do you think of your sentences as being systematic and having a common structure (besides pairing letters) - or would just 'freestyling' your sentences on the fly be an appropriate description? 

Sentences for memorisation have always intrigued me a little. When I dabbled with them a tiny bit back in early 2011, I found it remarkable how people could construct such sentences so fast, without it sounding like incoherent audio.


----------



## Ollie (Jan 17, 2013)

Zane_C said:


> Nice, Ollie! sub-1 per cube deserves much respect. :tu
> 
> For your last cube, I like it how you combined the letters TABL into 'table'. I mean, when the letters are in front of you typed out like that, the derivation of 'table' from those letters is rather trivial. But in such a memo rush I would've thought you would be quite systematic and automatically treat TA and BL as separate pairs without even bothering to consider the possibility of combining them. So when you're memorising, do you always look at four letters at a time, then decide whether they will take the form of 2 words or 1? Do you think of your sentences as being systematic and having a common structure (besides pairing letters) - or would just 'freestyling' your sentences on the fly be an appropriate description?



Thank you! I'm not likely to be repeating sub-1 per cube soon, unless memo presents itself as nicely as it did earlier!

'Freestyle' sentences is a lot more accurate description. I picked up the idea from one of Dan Sheppard's 4BLD video descriptions where his memo occasionally made images out of 3/4 letters. I will generally make sentences from 2 letters at a time, but if the letters arrange themselves into something that could be a 'TABLe' or something else then I'll make a longer word (especially if two difficult letter pairs come up OR if when I pronounce the audio sounds and they happen to sound like a longer word.) However, I don't ever make letter triplets and I'll usually try to add extra details to a sentence until it gets messy. This system comes from big cube BLD where I review quite a bit to make sure I have all the details rehearsed before executing  I have on occasions memorized an entire set of wings in one locus in ~20s by doing this.

I think Aron did this too, but I still don't understand how he could do it so quickly (PS he's deleted all his cubing videos :/ any idea why?)

I have a video now, will download it to Dailymotion (because it's not great quality) until I can replicate the solve with different scrambles


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 17, 2013)

Omg wtf???

Those videos were my inspiration.


----------



## Escher (Jan 17, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Omg wtf???
> 
> Those videos were my inspiration.



You guys ought to know by now that getting UWR times in BLD is cursed...


----------



## qqwref (Jan 17, 2013)

It does seem like there is a lot of high-stakes emotional stuff going on in the BLD community. Fast rises to the top, sudden disappearances or hobby changes from world-class people, and even the occasional cheater. I wonder why.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 17, 2013)

@Ollie: Very interesting, thanks for the insights.



Ollie said:


> (PS he's deleted all his cubing videos :/ any idea why?)


No idea, [speculation]maybe he just wanted to move on from cubing and forget it[/speculation]. I feel a hint of nostalgia reflecting back on the days of aronpm.  



qqwref said:


> It does seem like there is a lot of high-stakes emotional stuff going on in the BLD community. Fast rises to the top, sudden disappearances or hobby changes from world-class people, and even the occasional cheater. I wonder why.


Indeed.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 17, 2013)

Ollie said:


> (PS he's deleted all his cubing videos :/ any idea why?)



I made them private because for some dumb reason I still use 'aronpm' as a name in some places (herp derp privacy etc). 

I definitely don't want to 'move on' from cubing, the community is awesome even if I don't solve any more. (I spent a couple months away from IRC but the other community I was in just isn't as cool as everyone in #rubik  )

The videos are unlisted now (at least the good ones) so you can still watch them if you check the threads: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...6329&starteronly=1&contenttype=vBForum_Thread


btw if anyone wants to add me on GW1/GW2 send me a PM :tu


----------



## Ollie (Jan 17, 2013)

Video up:



Spoiler













aronpm said:


> I made them private because for some dumb reason I still use 'aronpm' as a name in some places (herp derp privacy etc)



Fair enough


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah. 4th success. 6:25.xx Not PB but still a success. Next solve was really close too but missed it.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 18, 2013)

Riley said:


> 29.73 3BLD PB, first sub 30


Woooo! I see more to come from you. :tu

28.60 R2 F R2 L F2 R D L' B2 U' R2 U' D2 R2 B2 U F2 D2 F2
Hesitated a little before the first corner comm, that didn't cost much time though. It's always good to see a sub-30.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jan 18, 2013)

Sub-60 3BLD!  58.34. Don't have the scramble or know how fast memo was. (I think) 5 corner targets, 9 edge targets, 2 flipped edges, so a bit lucky I suppose.


----------



## HEART (Jan 18, 2013)

First ever 5BLD success, 4th attempt, untimed.

Feels good man.

edit : 3BLD pb by a second. 1:05.04


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 19, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Sub-60 3BLD!  58.34. Don't have the scramble or know how fast memo was. (I think) 5 corner targets, 9 edge targets, 2 flipped edges, so a bit lucky I suppose.


Nice! I think just about everyone's first sub-1 was got on quite an easy scramble, so being a bit lucky doesn't demean it.  



HEART said:


> First ever 5BLD success, 4th attempt, untimed.
> 
> Feels good man.


Congrats! 

It sure does.


----------



## Iggy (Jan 19, 2013)

2/2 MBLD in 5:57.54[3:45.56].

edit: 3/3 in 11:14.21[6:43.43].


----------



## Micael (Jan 20, 2013)

Ollie said:


> This felt lucky. *MultiBLD* 3/3 2:55.87[1:19]
> 
> 1) D F2 D F2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 D2 U2 F' D2 R B2 F U' B' L' B F2
> 2) F2 D B2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U B2 L2 U2 R' D2 U2 F U F U' B R2
> ...



Awesome!:tu

I would be very curious to know how does your system scale up? At first glance it seems not the best for large amount, but I may be wrong. Did you have tried larger amount like 10-20 cubes?


----------



## sneze2r (Jan 20, 2013)

*3BLD: 31.83, PB* 
I was first blindfold solve in the session... It could have been easily sub30... but it is PB anyway
*R2 U' B2 U B2 D B2 F2 D' L2 F2 L' R2 D' L' B' R D2 R F' L*
Reconstruction:


Spoiler



y
Corners

[D2; L' U2 L]
[L2, D' R D]
[L y';U2, R' D R]
Edges

L M2 U M U2 M' U M2 L'
[M', U R U']
[D; D R D', M]
[x; U' L' U, M2]
Lame filp of UF i UL which i don't wont to write


----------



## Ollie (Jan 20, 2013)

Micael said:


> Awesome!:tu
> 
> I would be very curious to know how does your system scale up? At first glance it seems not the best for large amount, but I may be wrong. Did you have tried larger amount like 10-20 cubes?



I'm still waiting on a 100% 17/17, but I'm getting close. And I can always finish before 40:00, so hopefully the first 17/17 will be sub-40. For this many and more I'll do the following:

Memo cubes 1 and 2 [review previous 2] memo cubes 3 and 4 [review previous 2] memo cubes 5 and 6 [review previous 6] and this repeats with cubes 7-16 when I'll do one final review of everything at the end. Memo is usually around 22/23 mins. I'll be trying 21 at Leicester Open 2013


----------



## HEART (Jan 20, 2013)

I've now gotten 2 sub-8's in 4BLD. 7:59.77, and 7:55.43 (pb)


----------



## A Leman (Jan 21, 2013)

5Bld PB and first Mean of 2
18:27.49, 21:49.42

on the first one, I used some visual/tapping memo during t-centers which is a first time for me. It worked very well though.


----------



## Iggy (Jan 21, 2013)

3BLD PB single and mo3.

Mean of 3: 1:21.28
1. 1:18.93[37.24] B2 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 D F2 U L R' D' B' F' D L2 U2 L U2 
2. 1:15.68[34.08] U2 L2 F2 R2 B' L2 F' U2 L2 D2 L2 U B R' U' B2 U F' L' R U' 
3. 1:29.23[40.90] R2 D2 F U2 F' D2 B2 U2 L2 F U' B' R F' U' B2 D2 U' R' D U2 

Broke my PB single twice in the mean.


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 21, 2013)

Just got a 3BLD PB single on the weekly comp's first scramble O.O I never do BLD except for the weekly so this was a surprise.



Spoiler: Solution



Scramble : F U2 L2 U2 L2 B' F2 L2 U2 B2 D2 L' F R B2 R U2 B' D B' U' (White U Green F)

My solution : z2 y (Yellow U Orange F)
Corners : y x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x' y'
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' 
D R (F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F') R' *D'
D'* R (F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F') *R' D
D' R2* (F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F') R2 D

Edges:
U R' U' M2 U R U'
L U' L' U M2 U' L U L'
B' R' B M2 B' R B
R' U R U' M2 U R' U' R
M2
L U' L' U M2 U' L U L'
U' L' U M2 U' *L U
U' L* U M2 U' *L' U
U' L2* U M2 U' L2 U
U2 M' U2 M' 
U' L' U M2 U' L *U
U* R U' M2 U R' *U'
U2* M' U2 M'
U R U' M2 U R' U'
F2 M' U M' U M' U M' U2 M' U M' U M' U M' F2

Bold = some moves that cancel, either completely or partially

The fact that there was an A-Perm to start off super easy corners made me happy :3


The time was 2:17.02[1:28.14].


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 21, 2013)

5th success and PB: 5:18.xx(2:26 memo). Really nice. One edge solved. No parity. Old Pochmann. Need to start pushing memo. It is so slow. 



Spoiler



D' U2 B F' L' D2 U' B D2 U' L2 B2 R D U' R2 U L F2 D2	
Corners(images, tried pao): MH (used name of friend) CoaXed DWight to drink Orange Juice
Edges(audio thinking of going back to images): RJSK PXBM CV


----------



## bryson azzopard (Jan 23, 2013)

first attempt at 7BLD and i got a success!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 2 hours 26 minutes 1 second (haven't got a 6BLD success yet)
i tried it because i really wanted to get a success before brock and i did. but im sorry brock .
big thanks to dan sarnelli, zane, brock and mike hughey for inspiring me to do blind and teaching me and giving me tips it means a lot guys!


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 23, 2013)

Huge congratulations! Welcome to the club.


----------



## Iggy (Jan 23, 2013)

3/3 multi BLD in 9:54.04[5:55.73].

edit: Forgot to mention that I got 2/2 in 4:25.26[2:28.50] yesterday.


----------



## DrKorbin (Jan 23, 2013)

Zane_C said:


> Huge congratulations! Welcome to the club.



Did you solve 7x7?  What was your time? And what about 6x6?


----------



## rock1313 (Jan 23, 2013)

bryson azzopard said:


> first attempt at 7BLD and i got a success!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 2 hours 26 minutes 1 second (haven't got a 6BLD success yet)
> i tried it because i really wanted to get a success before brock and i did. but im sorry brock .
> big thanks to dan sarnelli, zane, brock and mike hughey for inspiring me to do blind and teaching me and giving me tips it means a lot guys!



You haven't even solved a 4x4 blindfolded when I first met you. 4 months later, you're solving 7x7 bld. 

Congratulations and I think you're the first person to successfully solve a 7x7 blindfolded on your first attempt. :tu


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 23, 2013)

rock1313 said:


> successfully solve a 7x7 blindfolded on your first attempt.



Challenge accepted!


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Jan 23, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Challenge accepted!



Go!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 23, 2013)

rock1313 said:


> Congratulations and I think you're the first person to successfully solve a 7x7 blindfolded on your first attempt. :tu



Actually, I believe a few people have done it. At the least, István did it, but I also think I recall Chris Hardwick did too. And there were probably a couple of others. I got mine on my second try.

Anyway, congratulations, Bryson - great achievement!


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 24, 2013)

DrKorbin said:


> Did you solve 7x7?  What was your time? And what about 6x6?


Yeah, a long time ago, here's the original post. XD

Prior to that, I borrowed someone's 6x6 for about a week and did around 3 attempts (all DNFs), I stopped trying because I kept getting internal locks (back when v-cubes were dominating the cubing world). Haven't tried 6x6 BLD since, I don't even have a 6x6.


----------



## Iggy (Jan 24, 2013)

1:10.71[29.08] 3BLD PB. First BLD attempt of the day, lol


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jan 24, 2013)

bryson azzopard said:


> first attempt at 7BLD and i got a success!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 2 hours 26 minutes 1 second (haven't got a 6BLD success yet)
> i tried it because i really wanted to get a success before brock and i did. but im sorry brock .
> big thanks to dan sarnelli, zane, brock and mike hughey for inspiring me to do blind and teaching me and giving me tips it means a lot guys!



Now you have motivated me. >.> :tu


----------



## brandbest1 (Jan 24, 2013)

FOINALLY SUB-2!

Time was 1:49.97. nonlucky.

Scramble:L2 B2 U B2 U R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U' L' F2 L' D2 B' D' U F' L F U'

Corners: WaG, CrY, and eXHale (and twist UBL to C)
Edges: ET NaG OK, BJ. YuCk. (flip LD)

Execution: 
Corners:
[D' x' z; [R U2 R', D2]]
[x' ; [R U R', D]]
[R2 z'; [D', R2 U R2 U' R2]]
[U' ; [R U R' U' R U R' U', L']]

Edges:
Just do M2, you'll get it.

And as I was typing this Mitsuki Gunji subbed lol.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 24, 2013)

brandbest1 said:


> FOINALLY SUB-2!
> 
> Time was 1:49.97. nonlucky.
> 
> ...



You're actually 5th in the US for multi


----------



## brandbest1 (Jan 24, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> You're actually 5th in the US for multi



I realized that and was too lazy to change it, but since you posted that i changed it just for you


----------



## ottozing (Jan 25, 2013)

9:04.799 First BLD success 

L2 B2 R2 B' D2 B2 L2 B U2 R2 F' R F D2 L2 U F R2 D F

2nd ever attempt


----------



## JasonK (Jan 25, 2013)

ottozing said:


> 9:04.799 First BLD success
> 
> L2 B2 R2 B' D2 B2 L2 B U2 R2 F' R F D2 L2 U F R2 D F
> 
> 2nd ever attempt



Welcome to your new addiction


----------



## ottozing (Jan 25, 2013)

Idk yet. After all, you know what happens to people who get fast at BLD


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 25, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Idk yet. After all, you know what happens to people who get fast at BLD



They enjoy a long and happy cubing career?


----------



## ottozing (Jan 25, 2013)

It's an inside joke, Noah XD


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 25, 2013)

ottozing said:


> It's an inside joke, Noah XD



How can it be an inside joke if everyone knows it?


----------



## JasonK (Jan 25, 2013)

Lol, I'm sure Noah is fully aware of the tendency of BLD-cubers to quit when they're ahead


----------



## qqwref (Jan 25, 2013)

Or you can stay like me and be a noob forever :tu


----------



## Iggy (Jan 25, 2013)

3/4 multi BLD in 17:41.05[11:22.28]. 3rd cube was memo-ed wrongly. :/


----------



## Skullush (Jan 26, 2013)

My first 6BLD attempt was a success! 
Time was 50:36.93, memo ~28 minutes
I used U2/r2/OP 
Unfortunately it's not on video


----------



## bryson azzopard (Jan 26, 2013)

Skullush said:


> My first 6BLD attempt was a success!
> Time was 50:36.93, memo ~28 minutes
> I used U2/r2/OP
> Unfortunately it's not on video



nice!


----------



## rock1313 (Jan 26, 2013)

Skullush said:


> My first 6BLD attempt was a success!
> Time was 50:36.93, memo ~28 minutes
> I used U2/r2/OP
> Unfortunately it's not on video


Very well done!


----------



## Smiles (Jan 26, 2013)

my first blind solve was a success!
but i didnt start the timer during memo cause that would take forever.
i used old pochmann and i got 9:56 speed bld.
i memo with visualizing images from the colour pairs. corner orientation is annoying to remember.


----------



## omer (Jan 26, 2013)

Smiles said:


> my first blind solve was a success!
> but i didnt start the timer during memo cause that would take forever.
> i used old pochmann and i got 9:56 speed bld.
> i memo with visualizing images from the colour pairs. corner orientation is annoying to remember.


You should really move on to using a lettering scheme (look for the speffz in the wiki). You'll be surprised how quickly you can get used to it.


----------



## Iggy (Jan 26, 2013)

wat
1:03.74[28.42]
L2 B2 R F' L U' B2 L' U R' U2 B2 R U2 F2 L' F2 U2 F2 U2

3BLD


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 26, 2013)

FINALLY 5X5 BLINDFOLDED FOR THE FIRST TIME AFTER ~6 MONTHS!! It was 52:3x.xxx. I have never even been CLOSE to sub 1 hour, but now I did and got a success! This is amazing!


----------



## acohen527 (Jan 27, 2013)

Finally sub-2! 3BLD: 1:59.51
I have a scramble, but I think I scrambled wrong. It was pretty easy, 6 corner targets and a twisted corner and 8 edge targets with 2 flipped edges. It would have been much easier had I not had a ton of cycle breaks. My previous PB was 2:2x, but I hardly practice.

Edit: The solve after: 1:50.97 B' L2 D2 U2 B R2 B L2 F2 R2 D2 L' R2 D R' B2 F D2 R2 D' F2 Scramble in Red front Blue top (my orientation)
Method: M2 OP

I guess this is what happens when I practice...


----------



## Julian (Jan 27, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> FINALLY 5X5 BLINDFOLDED FOR THE FIRST TIME AFTER ~6 MONTHS!! It was 52:3x.xxx. I have never even been CLOSE to sub 1 hour, but now I did and got a success! This is amazing!


Congrats


----------



## sneze2r (Jan 27, 2013)

*3BLD: 30.30*
*D2 U2 L2 U D' R' L' B' F2 R L B2 F2 U2 D2 R U2 B' F2 L' R D' B' F2 D2 *
rekonstruction

Corners

y' R' D2 R D R' D R L D2 L' D' L D' L'
[R' D R, U2] y
[R D R', U']
[x'; R' D' R, U']
Edges:

x U' M U' M U2 M' U' M' U x'
L U' M U' M' U2 M U' M' U L'
L2 M U M' U2 M U M'
[y'; U M2 U', R'] y'(I didnt cancel setup y' turn)
R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U'

PB. Memo propably sub10, I was paradoxicaly very dissapointed


----------



## Username (Jan 27, 2013)

sneze2r said:


> *3BLD: 30.30*
> *D2 U2 L2 U D' R' L' B' F2 R L B2 F2 U2 D2 R U2 B' F2 L' R D' B' F2 D2 *
> rekonstruction
> 
> ...



Remember to update your signature 

What do the brackets mean? Could someone explain it to me, please?


----------



## moralsh (Jan 27, 2013)

Username said:


> What do the brackets mean? Could someone explain it to me, please?



Commutator notation


----------



## Username (Jan 27, 2013)

moralsh said:


> Commutator notation



I still don't get it


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 27, 2013)

Username said:


> I still don't get it



[R' D R, U2]=R' D R U2 R' D' R U2


----------



## omer (Jan 27, 2013)

Username said:


> I still don't get it


It's a short way to write a commutator, commutators are algorithms of the form:
A B A' B'
where A is a sequence of moves, B is a sequence of moves, A' is the inverse of A (for example if A is U R than A' is R' U'), B' is the inverse of B
To write A B A' B you could also write [A, B].

Commutators are useful for affecting only a small portion of the cube and are good for advanced blind solving, because they allow you to cycle 3 pieces without affecting any other piece on the cube, allowing you to solve the cube in groups of 3 pieces at a time.


----------



## moralsh (Jan 27, 2013)

Is just another notation

[A, B] stands for A B A' B' (being A & B any sequence of moves)
[A; B] stands for A B A'

It is not just a shorter notation method, it is also easier to remember and execute the alg that way once you get used to it

so [R' D R, U2] y stands for R' D R U2 R' D' R U2 y
and [x'; R' D' R, U'] stands for x' R' D' R U' R' D R U x

I'm slowly getting into this notation and am by no means an expert, so sorry if I made any errors


----------



## DrKorbin (Jan 27, 2013)

30.90

Scramble: L' U2 L2 R D2 L2 B2 D2 U2 B' F' U2 L' B F' U R D2 R2 B L2 (It is from blindfold marathon)

Reconstruction


----------



## Iggy (Jan 28, 2013)

3/4 multi BLD in 17:08.77[11:21.66].


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 28, 2013)

PB by... 3 seconds???

Average of 5: 32.54
1. 32.46 B2 F2 L2 F2 U F2 D' R2 D2 R2 U2 F D' U B D2 B' R' D2 R' D2 
*2. 32.11 D2 B2 U L2 B2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 L' D2 U' B' L' F L D B2 R' U' 
3. 33.04 B' F2 R2 D2 B2 D2 B' F2 U2 F' L F R2 U R U' R2 B F2 
4. (31.75) R F2 B' L' U2 F U D2 B' R U' F2 U R2 U' F2 U' L2 U L2 B2 *
5. (40.45) U' R2 B2 L2 F2 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 F' D F2 D2 F2 L F' R D' B' D

*32.30 mo3* - PB by 2 seconds

I can't believe this happened. 

Well maybe I can, because of new cube, new cycles and faster memo.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Jan 29, 2013)

4BLD 17:04.62 PB YAY! first attempt since my first success back in november 
4/4 multi in 26:43.68 pb yay! first time doing 4 cubes.
im doing a multi or a big cube blind solve everyday to get faster at memo for the next 2 or 3 months! plus i really want to get into big cube and multi blind and now i am


----------



## Iggy (Jan 29, 2013)

4/4 multi BLD in 14:45.71[9:49.86]! Sub-15 with sub-10 memo.


----------



## sneze2r (Jan 29, 2013)

First sub30: *29.84 3BLD*  
Reconstruction


----------



## rock1313 (Jan 29, 2013)

5x5 BLD PB: 19:07.15 

16 X center targets
18 + center targets
27 wing targets :fp
10 central edge targets
8 corner targets

YEAH!


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 30, 2013)

Another BLD success


----------



## ottozing (Jan 30, 2013)

3:45.350[2:28.278] 3x3 BLD. 2nd ever success!!!!!

L2 R2 D' F2 U F2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 L' B2 R' F' R' D' U F2 U2


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 31, 2013)

Did quite a lot of 3BLD practice today after a loooong break (probably a year or so). First sub-40 in ages. Accuracy and average times suck though

37.67 F' B' D' B2 L' U2 L' B R F2 L2 B2 U' R2 D L2 U B2 L2 F2


----------



## Ollie (Jan 31, 2013)

3BLD 40.00[13.xx] Non-lucky. B2 U2 L B2 R' D2 R U2 R B2 R2 B R B' D' L2 U B2 L' U2 R2

+ lots of other NL sub-NR times yesterday and today, mostly thanks to this 15s handicap on memo. If I can learn some better corner cycles and bring the memo time down to 11/12s then I think sub-40 is possible at LO 2013 



amostay2004 said:


> Did quite a lot of 3BLD practice today after a loooong break (probably a year or so).



Yay!


----------



## Iggy (Jan 31, 2013)

amostay2004 said:


> Did quite a lot of 3BLD practice today after a loooong break (probably a year or so). First sub-40 in ages. Accuracy and average times suck though
> 
> 37.67 F' B' D' B2 L' U2 L' B R F2 L2 B2 U' R2 D L2 U B2 L2 F2



Nice. Gogo sub 40 at a comp.


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 1, 2013)

First single PB in a long while =D

27.29

F2 D2 L2 B D2 L' U' D L F U B2 D2 B2 D L2 U2 L2


----------



## NevinsCPH (Feb 1, 2013)

amostay2004 said:


> Did quite a lot of 3BLD practice today after a loooong break (probably a year or so). First sub-40 in ages. Accuracy and average times suck though
> 
> 37.67 F' B' D' B2 L' U2 L' B R F2 L2 B2 U' R2 D L2 U B2 L2 F2



You just made 3BLD NR sounds more difficult. I'm still working my way in destroying your 4BLD AsR but its ASR!


----------



## Ollie (Feb 2, 2013)

*Multi BLD* 17/18 46:46.55[32:06]






Super safety solve. Memo was deliberately slow so that I could test out new letter pairs and rooms and make sure that I had everything correct. As soon as I'd finished that first cube I'd worked out that it had a flipped edge :/ Just hoped I'd solved it.

Got a few weeks to sub-50 21/21


----------



## theace (Feb 2, 2013)

First ever official 3BLD Success


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 2, 2013)

theace said:


> First ever official 3BLD Success



Great solve, awesome reaction!


----------



## Iggy (Feb 2, 2013)

4/5 multi BLD in 24:15.98[15:26.87]. The 2nd cube was the DNF, and by a lot. :/


----------



## Ollie (Feb 2, 2013)

I need to stop posting here.

*3BLD* 37.99[13.xx] *NL* R B' U F' U B' R L' D R2 F' R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D2 F L2 F' 



Spoiler



R' B' y' x R' U R' [D2] R U' R' [D2] R2 x' y B R [13/13]
y' [U', R D R'] [8/21]
y2 [R U2 R', D'] [8/29]
y' [R' D R, U'] [8/37]

x y R' U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R2 y' x' [11/48]
[L: [D2, M' U' M]] [12/60]
y' [M' U M, D'] [10/70]
y z' U [M'] U' R U [M] U' R' z [10/80]
x' [M2, U L' U'] [10/90]

90 HTM = 3.6 tps



Thanks to 15s handicap memo is almost consistently sub-15s, +1:00 solves are nowhere to be seen at the moment!


----------



## Riley (Feb 3, 2013)

Starting to practice 3BLD again. After a lot of DNF's, I got an amazing streak of 41 successes, with a 1:06.89 mean.

49.89, 56.13, 1:22.19, 1:03.92, 1:36.07, 1:07.73, 1:19.52, 1:18.76, 49.71, 43.39, 1:23.92, 1:08.08, 1:19.95, 1:15.03, 1:08.17, 1:14.51, 1:16.26, 1:36.70, 1:11.71, 1:14.50, 56.42, 52.75, 53.53, 1:34.13, 1:04.71, 1:13.12, 58.75, 1:04.91, 46.43, 1:31.20, 1:03.40, 1:14.80, 51.18, 52.49, 54.59, 1:02.39, 58.09, 1:28.11, 32.69, 1:05.37, 55.39

55.06 avg of 5, and 1:01.37 average of 12, not PB's but still decent. And a 32.69 3BLD with SUB TEN MEMO! Probably my first success with sub 10 memo.

Scramble for 32.69: B2 L2 R B2 L' D2 F2 D2 L' R2 F' U2 B L B L' F


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Feb 4, 2013)

5BLD: 14:40 (9:21). Wat? Didn't expect sub-15 so soon. Then, practicing small-ish MBLD to get the hang of it again so I can do bigger attempts: 7/7 25:51 (13:48), thought I messed up a U perm but didn't. Fastest attempt at 7 cubes, going to start keeping track of best n/n success. I still feel really slow when solving (probably because I am) but at least I'm improving .


----------



## JasonK (Feb 5, 2013)

Was gonna try and get a 5x5 success for my 1000th post, but after a few days of DNFs I want to be able to post again. I guess this is worth posting 

*1:04.88* F R2 U' F U' L' U D' F' D2 L D2 R F2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 F2

Not sure if PB - execution was kinda normal but memo was stupid easy.


----------



## Maskow (Feb 5, 2013)

*MBLD:* 33/35, 57:16.46 [memo 35:02]

memo: 60.06s per cube
solve : 38.11s per cube
DNFs: two twisted corners & 3-cycle on edges

*3x3x3 BLD:*
29.17, 31.74, 42.26, DNF, 31.20, 30.47, 34.38, 28.36, 31.92, 31.24, 35.30, 35.75

best avg5: 31.20
avg12: 33.34


Everything for "The blindfold race!"
Not bad 

PS. My actual record for 100 digits marathon is 33.57 : D


----------



## Ollie (Feb 5, 2013)

First 4BLD sub-1 memo, holy ship. My best before this was 1:05

3:21.68[0:57] r F L B R' L' D' U2 R u U2 L' r' B' u F D f r2 F f2 D2 F2 f u2 F R2 B L B2 u2 r' U' L r2 F B2 U' D' B 



Spoiler



y' x to orient

Edges [I,PX,AW,HU,RN,EK,CS,MD,TL,QB,GV,FJ,O]
A PiXie walks up:
"AWww, HU is that RuNning and screaming? (EeeK!)"
"It's a soldier (CS)"
"He's MaD isn't he?"
"Boy your TeLling me."
A Quidditch (QB) game is going on and they're GiVing out FaJitas, Ohh noo.

Centers [B,JM,KE,QN,TV,R] [C,GO,WP,X]
Big JiM is wearing a Kinky (KE) crown (QN) for TV, aww (R sound)!
My sister Chloe GOes and WhiPs an X onto his chest.

Corners [A,XD,CK,PJ] + visual corner twists

"Camera", "****", "Pyjamas"



EDIT: 3BLD 34.16 *NL* D B2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U L2 D B2 D2 R' B2 R U F D' R F' L2 U2


----------



## Username (Feb 5, 2013)

Got my first 3BLD Success! 

5:50.31 [3.20.90] F D' R' L2 B2 L F R' D' U2 L' F2 B U' B2 U2 L' U' B L2 U D F2 L' R

Memo: 

Corners: UJIMGWD: UJ, I'M Getting WiDe (i have no idea what that is supposed to mean)
Edges: EVMO-PNFVD-"That Piece" *Tapping a flipped edge* 
I had parity


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 5, 2013)

Maskow said:


> *MBLD:* 33/35, 57:16.46 [memo 35:02]
> Not bad



damn. thats pretty good I suppose


----------



## sneze2r (Feb 5, 2013)

*3BLD: 27.23 PB *
Solution


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 5, 2013)

sneze2r said:


> *3BLD: 27.23 PB *
> Solution



I have to beat this now.


----------



## Ollie (Feb 5, 2013)

sneze2r said:


> *3BLD: 27.23 PB *
> Solution



I'm sure Noah means well done. Nice solution too, btw!


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 5, 2013)

Ollie said:


> I'm sure Noah means well done. Nice solution too, btw!



Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.

Of course I meant well done!


----------



## Micael (Feb 6, 2013)

Maskow said:


> *MBLD:* 33/35, 57:16.46 [memo 35:02]
> 
> memo: 60.06s per cube
> solve : 38.11s per cube
> ...



I never get used to your post. Incredible stuff, as always.


----------



## sneze2r (Feb 6, 2013)

I can't believe in what I just did...:
*3BLD: 24.85*
Solution with scramble


----------



## Ollie (Feb 7, 2013)

*5BLD* 8:07.74[3:24] B R B' R u2 D2 F d u l2 D' u d' r b F' B L' d2 f' U R' F' L B U D' f' U b' u f u2 f F2 l L' D' l' f2 l2 U' B' r B2 D' U' f' b' u' R2 u2 D d F' D U f l D2 

Nice scramble but first success with modded 5x5x5. The slice moves for doing centers are beastly but my outer layers are crap now :/ Not a good thing as my wings/midges were my fastest part of solving.

PS Trying to not post much before LO 2013, feeling superstitious :confused:



sneze2r said:


> I can't believe in what I just did...:
> *3BLD: 24.85*
> Solution with scramble



Nice nice  So many people with sub-30 times :/


----------



## Iggy (Feb 7, 2013)

My first ever 3BLD avg5 without a DNF.

1:37.37[42.64], 1:40.61[51.61], 1:23.88[43.71], 1:31.37[35.78], 1:30.96[32.44] = 1:33.23


----------



## Username (Feb 7, 2013)

First 3BLD success after changing to M2 Edges. And it's PB by a minute. 4th success ever. 

Scramble: F' B R U F2 R2 D' U' R F' R2 D' U2 B2 L' B D' R F' L' B L' D F2 L2

Time: 3:45.15


Spoiler: memo



Corners: BWDCHYGD
the Black Widow is in DC Hoovering Young Girls Ducks

Edges: EA-QF-HW-TY-B...Forgot The rest 



I guess I'll put 3BLD on the list of events i will be competing in


----------



## Username (Feb 7, 2013)

3BLD PB again 

3:21.13

Corner memo: I Visit Denmark Because My Keys Do 
Edge memo is audio, so i can't remember that

Scramble: U F' U' F2 R' D' L' U' D F' D F2 U' B' D R2 D2 L D2 L' F' L B' L B


----------



## omer (Feb 7, 2013)

Username said:


> 3BLD PB again
> 
> 3:21.13
> 
> ...


I wish I could do as much BLD as you... I can barely do 5 attempts a day :\
The corners were IVDBMKD? if they were, I really suggest you use 2 letters per word instead of 1 letter per word, can make your memo much shorter.


----------



## Mikel (Feb 8, 2013)

18:31.28 5BLD

First sub-20!! woot!!

Third scramble from weekly comp 2013-06
L' D' Uw2 R' F U R2 F' Rw2 R Uw' Lw2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 R' Dw' L' Uw B2 Bw Rw2 Dw' B' Bw2 Fw2 U2 Lw' Fw2 Uw2 U2 Fw' Dw2 R2 Fw' Rw D Dw2 U Rw Bw2 U' L2 Lw Rw2 Dw U Fw Rw D' Uw R' F L Dw R Dw B2 Fw' F2


----------



## Username (Feb 8, 2013)

3BLD: 3:30

My second best time ever using OP/M2

E: Got another Sub-4. Considering i tried 3BLD for the first time 3 days ago, I think it's pretty good


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Feb 9, 2013)

8 february 1993-2013 ! 20 years ago! The day that I solved a rubik's cube on tv. The gifts and prizes received I was happy but first I wanted to know at all costs if I was the first in the world to solve a cube BLD. I built a single method I desire to learn without any help. I was alone, the Internet didn't exist. Today with the knowledge sharing and collaboration, youth you become the best in the world. In this sense I can be considered for my time.

Among those of my generation I am loved by one half and the other hated. To some I am a cheater or more politely a magician. I had the passion dominated, I tried to go further on paper and unbeatable on stage and I think I succeeded. The cube is a symbol of frustration of thinking and patience. On the ground I think I was the ideal candidate for the return of the cube.


----------



## JasonK (Feb 9, 2013)

On t'aime, Gaétan


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Feb 9, 2013)

Thx JasonK nice weekend 

Blindfold Accomplishment Thread 

2003 Tel Aviv student joins Rubik's Cube tournament
By LAUREN KRUGEL
CJN Intern 

Dror Vomberg has been an avid cubist since he was a child, but it wasn't until he was 15 that he learned how to solve the cube blindfolded.
He once saw a man doing the puzzle behind his back and was inspired to try it himself.
"I thought this guy has to have extraordinary vision or something," he said. "I thought I'd try it."


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 9, 2013)

odear youre back


----------



## Riley (Feb 9, 2013)

PB mean of 3 and average of 5.

Average of 5: 42.04
1. (DNF(1:41.58)) B2 L2 D' F2 D' L2 R2 D F2 U L' D' R' F U B' F2 D2 L R
2. 41.13 U2 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' L2 U B2 U B L' R2 F' R2 D' L2 B D'
3. (38.84) U' R2 D2 U F2 L2 D B2 F2 R2 B2 F D R' D' F2 R' D2 L R'
4. 41.72 D F2 U' B2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 B2 U F' U2 B L' D' R U L' D' R'
5. 43.27 D2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D L2 U' R2 F2 D' L' F2 R U' L' F' U' L R' B' 

Middle 3 solves make a 40.56 mean of 3.

Really good for me, easy scrambles.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 9, 2013)

Gaétan Guimond said:


> Thx JasonK nice weekend
> 
> Blindfold Accomplishment Thread
> 
> ...



Ya comin' to Montreal Open 2013?


----------



## Mikel (Feb 9, 2013)

1:04.27 3x3 BLD PB!!

F2 L2 B2 R2 U' B2 D' F2 D2 R2 U L D2 F' U L' R2 F2 R' B' U2

and 

1:18.63 Ao5

(1:12.56), (1:51.83), 1:16.65, 1:22.09, 1:17.16


----------



## Username (Feb 10, 2013)

First ever Sub-3 Success: 2:38.89  PB by 27 seconds i believe


----------



## Riley (Feb 10, 2013)

Fastest solve in what seems like a while... 30.26. (why no sub-30) Ugh, I should have been filming.

D L2 U2 R2 F2 D F2 L2 D' B2 R2 B' R U' B2 U R D2 U' R2 U' 

BeN's @ DiXon AmericanEagle is FaT UC (you see?), RaP LaX QeB


----------



## Username (Feb 10, 2013)

My first 4BLD attempt ever: 

All centers correct, I forgot corner memo, 2 corners correct anyway, 9 Wedges correct (if that's what they're called) and a succesful wedge parity fix

I am happy, even though it was quite a fail. didn't know if i should post this in accomplishments or failures, so i posted in both 

Time: 32.43.xx


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 10, 2013)

Username said:


> My first 4BLD attempt ever:
> 
> All centers correct, I forgot corner memo, 2 corners correct anyway, 9 Wedges correct (if that's what they're called) and a succesful wedge parity fix
> 
> ...



1. Good job not being intimidated by 4BLD so soon after leaning 3BLD!
2. Just call them wings.
3. You gotta choose one.


----------



## Ollie (Feb 10, 2013)

Close enough:

*Multi BLD* 7/7 10:10.29[not sure - cut out after 5:00]

I also have a close 5/7 9:49.xx and a few 6/7's in a similar time on film. Will keep trying for a video 



Spoiler



R2 D2 R2 B' D2 F L2 U2 B' L2 U' L' F2 U2 F U2 L' D' B' R' 
L2 U2 B2 D F2 L2 D2 U' R2 B2 U F' D' L R2 U2 R2 U F2 L 
R2 D2 U2 F L2 R2 F U2 F L2 F D' B' L' B' F' L' D2 B U2 B' 
D2 L B2 U2 R D2 L2 D2 F2 R' U B' L2 R' F U' B D2 F' 
R2 F2 L2 D2 U2 B R2 F' L2 F2 L F' U' B' R F' D L D2 U2 R2 
D' L2 F2 D R2 D2 L2 U' F2 L2 R2 F U B D R2 B F L' F2 R' 
R2 B' R' L B2 R' B R' U F R2 U F2 B2 U D2 F2 B2 R2 F2 D'


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 10, 2013)

Been a while since I posted here.

3BLD

1:06.45, (1:02.18), 1:10.72, (DNF), 1:17.15 = 1:11.44


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Feb 11, 2013)

I decided to do a couple of 2 cube Multi Attempts:
First Attempt: 2/2 in 6:11.30
Second Attempt: 2/2 in 5:38.86
Third Attempt: 2/2 in 5:06.39
Mean of 3 5:38.85

I'm pretty happy with this, I'll start doing bigger attempts every few day, maybe 5/5 in like a week.


----------



## thatkid (Feb 12, 2013)

4BLD - 9:51.18

second ever success and its sub-10


----------



## Iggy (Feb 12, 2013)

First multi attempt in more than a week: 2/2 in 4:21.66[2:11.16].

Edit: 3BLD in 1:02.94[26.79]. Hopefully I'll get a sub 1 soon.

D2 R D2 L2 F' U R D' R B2 L2 F' D2 F2 D2 R2 F' L2 F2 L2


----------



## Crazycubemom (Feb 12, 2013)

I just want to know what kind of cube is good for bld?

Sorry about this lousy question. Thank you


----------



## Applecow (Feb 12, 2013)

every cube you like for normal solving is good for blind. some people prefer faster cubes because you don't need lookahead, but think ahead, so you can turn faster.


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 12, 2013)

Crazycubemom said:


> I just want to know what kind of cube is good for bld?
> 
> Sorry about this lousy question. Thank you



I try to choose a cube that never locks up. I'd rather pop every fifth solve than lock up every other solve.


----------



## acohen527 (Feb 13, 2013)

3/4 multi in 38 minutes. I guess this is good, considering the most I have ever tried is 2. The DNF was an execution mistake, I screwed up an M-slice alg. I have a video, not sure if I should upload it.


----------



## Iggy (Feb 13, 2013)

FINALLY
54.88[18.85] D2 L2 U2 B L2 U2 F D2 F2 D' B L2 D U2 R2 U' L' U2 B'

Memo was crazy fast.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Feb 13, 2013)

Iggy said:


> FINALLY
> 54.88[18.85] D2 L2 U2 B L2 U2 F D2 F2 D' B L2 D U2 R2 U' L' U2 B'
> 
> Memo was crazy fast.



you improved so fast! and congratz


----------



## Iggy (Feb 13, 2013)

bryson azzopard said:


> you improved so fast! and congratz



Thanks! I've been practicing a lot lately to get this. 

Also, just got a 1:14.61 3BLD avg5.


----------



## uniacto (Feb 15, 2013)

not sure if this counts as an accomplishment, but I've learned how to use Old Pochmann now! All that's left is memorization, and I should be able to solve BLD... Any tips on a easy way to memo?


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Feb 15, 2013)

uniacto said:


> not sure if this counts as an accomplishment, but I've learned how to use Old Pochmann now! All that's left is memorization, and I should be able to solve BLD... Any tips on a easy way to memo?



I personally use Letter Pair Images but you can check the Wiki for more options and see if there is one that suits you.


----------



## omer (Feb 15, 2013)

uniacto said:


> not sure if this counts as an accomplishment, but I've learned how to use Old Pochmann now! All that's left is memorization, and I should be able to solve BLD... Any tips on a easy way to memo?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JNpJaRccRE


----------



## Maskow (Feb 15, 2013)

*3x3x3 MBLD:* 31/37, 58:06 [memo 33:37]
memo 54.51s/cube
solve 39.70s/cube

The blindfold race. Maybe one day I will have better accuracy...


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 15, 2013)

Maskow said:


> *3x3x3 MBLD:* 31/37, 58:06 [memo 33:37]
> memo 54.51s/cube
> solve 39.70s/cube
> 
> The blindfold race. Maybe one day I will have better accuracy...



wot. I remember when Ryosuke Mondo got a 14/40 multibld and spent over a week memorizing :/


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 16, 2013)

‎27.40 L R' U L' R U2 L2 B D' L2 F R2 D R2 D L' D R2 F D' R2 L F' B D'
29.83 F2 U L2 U F2 R' L' D2 L' F D' R2 F B2 L D' U B' L2 B R2 F2 U' B F'

First time getting two sub-30s in a row :0

EDIT:

28.85 B2 R D2 B2 U2 F' U R' F2 R' B F L' F2 U L B U' F B U2 B' R' F' L a few solves later


----------



## Andrew Clayton (Feb 16, 2013)

I Just solved the 4x4 Blindfolded in 19:22.74
after 14 tries i finally got it!


----------



## uniacto (Feb 16, 2013)

on my way to memorizing all 12 edges! I just memo'd 9/12 using OP. After I get all the edges, (I'm giving myself half a week or so) I'll work on memoing corners. I should be able to do 3BLD by the end of the month. I'm hoping


----------



## qqwref (Feb 16, 2013)

You're spending half a week memorizing the edges? I think you must be doing something very wrong. My first attempt with OP took 11 minutes :|


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 16, 2013)

qqwref said:


> You're spending half a week memorizing the edges? I think you must be doing something very wrong. My first attempt with OP took 11 minutes :|



I may be mistaken, but I think he was talking about doing attempts where he doesn't memorize all the edges.


----------



## uniacto (Feb 16, 2013)

qqwref said:


> You're spending half a week memorizing the edges? I think you must be doing something very wrong. My first attempt with OP took 11 minutes :|



looking back at my post, I does look like I meant that, but I actually meant that I would spend half a week drilling memoing edges, then another half a week drilling memoing corners. my brain works really slowly when I'm learning new things, haha.


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 16, 2013)

uniacto said:


> looking back at my post, I does look like I meant that, but I actually meant that I would spend half a week drilling memoing edges, then another half a week drilling memoing corners. my brain works really slowly when I'm learning new things, haha.



Dividing your goals is a perfect approach. You'll have a success in no time.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 16, 2013)

Oh okay, the 9/12 part threw me off a bit there. I was imagining someone who had memorized 9 edges so far and planned to get the last three done in the next few days.


----------



## uniacto (Feb 16, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Dividing your goals is a perfect approach. You'll have a success in no time.



thanks for the encouragement. I'm afraid of failure most of the time, but I know that I'll have quite of few in my journey of 3BLD, haha. 



qqwref said:


> Oh okay, the 9/12 part threw me off a bit there. I was imagining someone who had memorized 9 edges so far and planned to get the last three done in the next few days.



hahaa, nah. It's hard for me to memo, but not THAT hard. xD


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Feb 16, 2013)

Megaminx success!!!  Memo was terrible but whatever.

I'll post in the video gallery once the video has finished uploading to Youtube.


----------



## Riley (Feb 16, 2013)

3BLD:

Got a 58.40 with a pop. A piece actually popped out and fell into my lap. Luckily, I knew exactly where I was when I put it back in. Good thing I put it in right too.  I don't know if it's a video worth uploading though.

Also 39.80 Mo3, I got it yesterday, but didn't notice until today. Times: 36.18, 33.71, 49.51

Edit 2/19: Since no one has posted here, and I didn't want to make a double post:

3/3 MBLD PB: 4:55.12

The scrambles were fairly easy; none had parity. 

Edit 2/20:

I've done more than 1000 solves since February started. 1003 on qqTimer, and more at other places (twisttheweb, etc). On qqTimer, I got 561/1003 successes, with a 57.90 mean of the 561. PB's include: 39.80 mo3, 42.04 avg5, and 51.30 avg12. Approximately 30 of all the solves were sub 40. I definitely need to work on my accuracy! On another note, I recently got a 38 with 8 second memo, probably a PB memo speed.


----------



## Iggy (Feb 21, 2013)

54.61[19.46] 3BLD single. PB and my 2nd sub 1.


----------



## porkynator (Feb 21, 2013)

Did some 3BLD solves. The last time I did it was more than 2 months ago.
The best solve was a 43, I think it while take some time to get back to the kind of times I was able to do, especially for memo (I was around 13-17 today).


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 21, 2013)

2nd best avg5 ever. (on TTW)

33.96	D' U' R' U' F B' U2 R D U B U' B2 L2 U' B2 R' F' L B L R F2 L U'
32.66	F' D U' L2 U F2 U D' F R L' D' U2 F' B' L2 F B' R' B D' R' L2 U' D
35.30	U' R U' L' R2 B2 F' L D2 F R' D F' B L' D L' U' L B2 D2 L2 F2 U' R
DNF	D B' L B2 F2 U L F2 U' F U2 L' R D' R L2 D2 R' B R2 U F' U' D F2
31.07	F2 D R U2 L' F2 L B2 L R2 B F2 U' B' L' U' R' F' R D B2 D' F U' B


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 22, 2013)

Success on cam. Filmed so I could see what I did wrong. Ended up getting a success. 6:18.94. Not a PB but still an accomplishment. Kinda safetied.


----------



## JasonK (Feb 22, 2013)

DNF[8:31.57] by 2 wings.

Fastest 4BLD attempt by about a minute and a half. Don't even care that it wasn't solved, just knowing that I can go that fast and still be that close is an accomplishment.


----------



## ottozing (Feb 22, 2013)

Got a 3BLD success in science class infront of a few people. Got in trouble for not doing work lolololol


----------



## JasonK (Feb 22, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Got a 3BLD success in science class infront of a few people. Got in trouble for not doing work lolololol



Slacker


----------



## ottozing (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## JianhanC (Feb 22, 2013)

2:09.53 3BLD single, pb lol. images from letter pairs are coming along a lot easier now.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 22, 2013)

2/2 Multi BLD in 9:25.20 

also got 2:07.99 3BLD on the bus. The .99 is because I was unable to stop the timer.


----------



## Iggy (Feb 22, 2013)

8/8 multiBLD in 44:12.70.


----------



## cparlette (Feb 22, 2013)

3BLD in 4:25.34 +2 = 4:27.34

Scramble was B U R' F U' B' F2 U2 R U B2 R B F R F' R' L' B2 R' B2 L2 B' F L2

My first sub-5 3BLD solve! I'm really excited about this, I've been learning M2/OP instead of the old Macky way of BLD solving, and I've felt like I'm making a lot of progress in both memorization and execution. The +2 was because I was so excited about how fast it felt that I forgot to undo the last setup move to rotate the corners.


----------



## Iggy (Feb 23, 2013)

56.70[23.65], 1:16.03[30.77], 1:16.54[29.33] = 1:09.75 3BLD mo3. Got my 3rd sub 1.  Also need to work on execution.


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 24, 2013)

Damn Ainesh :tu You've got to be official comps's Bad Luck Brian. 

1/2 mbld in 9:59, second cube 2 twisted corners FFFFFUUUUUU. Doing an attempt every day now.


----------



## Riley (Feb 24, 2013)

47.36 Official 3BLD.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9hMdLWamLY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 24, 2013)

Riley said:


> 47.36 Official 3BLD.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9hMdLWamLY&feature=youtu.be



deserves it's own thread for sure. Great execution!


----------



## Iggy (Feb 25, 2013)

Finally after so many attempts, 13:02.27 4BLD success.  Also got a 2/2 multi in 3:28.98.

Edit: 52.07[18.81] U2 L' U2 B2 U2 F2 L' B2 R' U2 R F R2 B R F' R U' 
3BLD 

Edit 2: 49.91[17.43] L2 U2 L' F2 L2 U2 L' F2 R2 D2 R' U' B' L2 D' U' L2 F D' F'

With a 1:05.83 mo3.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Feb 27, 2013)

3x3x3 BLD

52.93
(1:21.58 DNF)
(51.19)
59.03
1:06.88

avg of 5 - 59.61 

First sub 1 avg of 5 

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## Applecow (Feb 27, 2013)

DennisStrehlau said:


> 3x3x3 BLD
> 
> 52.93
> (1:21.58 DNF)
> ...




Fängste wieder an mit 3bld?^^


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Feb 27, 2013)

Applecow said:


> Fängste wieder an mit 3bld?^^




Also ich trainiere eigentlich jeden Tag das Gleiche  Hatte nur keine neuen Rekorde. 

Dennis


----------



## brandbest1 (Mar 3, 2013)

Haven't done a single bld solve in forever, so I guess my accomplishment is that I didn't screw up and it was sub-3.


----------



## DrKorbin (Mar 3, 2013)

PB 29.49

Scramble: L2 B' D' L2 B L R D2 B U L F2 D2 R' B2 D2 R' B' F' D' L' B' (from marathon)

Reconstruction


----------



## mande (Mar 4, 2013)

Multi 9/9 in 46:49 official  (finally the missing BLD NR)
Went really really safe and kept recalling memo...next couple of attempts will probably be 11 or 12 cubes.

I believe someone took a video...will post it if I'm not too lazy.


----------



## Iggy (Mar 4, 2013)

mande said:


> Multi 9/9 in 46:49 official  (finally the missing BLD NR)
> Went really really safe and kept recalling memo...next couple of attempts will probably be 11 or 12 cubes.
> 
> I believe someone took a video...will post it if I'm not too lazy.



Wow that's awesome, congrats!


----------



## arvind1999 (Mar 4, 2013)

mande said:


> Multi 9/9 in 46:49 official  (finally the missing BLD NR)
> Went really really safe and kept recalling memo...next couple of attempts will probably be 11 or 12 cubes.
> 
> I believe someone took a video...will post it if I'm not too lazy.



Congrats! Yay for NR!


----------



## Maskow (Mar 4, 2013)

*MBLD 30/37, 52:14.69 [memo 29:52.88]*

Weak but fast enough 
memo 48.46s/cube!
solve 36.27s/cube!

total: 84.72s/cube

one hour/84.72s = *42.49*


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 5, 2013)

1:58.12 3BLD PB on the bus. Not very spectacular considering I've gotten many 1:4x DNFs by few pieces.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 5, 2013)

Maskow said:


> *MBLD 30/37, 52:14.69 [memo 29:52.88]*



dude.


----------



## mycube (Mar 5, 2013)

8/8 in 50:45.06+[~36:30 memo]
forgot a D at the first cube.
but nice for the first attempt since hessen open a month ago 
1. D2 F2 R' F U' L' F B U2 L F2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U' R2 D2 F2 
2. F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 U2 R' F2 D F' L B' R2 D2 F2 L 
3. D2 R2 U L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' R F' L F2 D2 L2 R' U2 F U 
4. D2 R2 B2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 U2 L' D' B' L R F2 L' U L B 
5. R2 B2 D L2 R2 U R2 U' L2 F2 R2 F' D2 U2 R' B D R' F' L F' 
6. B2 U L' B2 D' L' U2 R B L' U' F2 U2 F B2 R2 F' D2 R2 B' R2 
7. D L2 B2 D B2 R2 D' L2 R2 B2 D2 B' U2 L U L2 R' D F' D' L2 
8. B' R2 D2 B U2 L2 B D2 L2 B' F D R D' F R D' B U' B


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 5, 2013)

1:54.12 3BLD PB


----------



## DrKorbin (Mar 5, 2013)

PB 20/21 = 19, 58:48[41:09] (exec error).


----------



## Julian (Mar 6, 2013)

14:55.95 5x5 
b' R2 L D' R l2 u F D2 l b' u2 U D R2 F2 f U' R2 D U' u2 r2 L R l2 d D2 R' d r2 b' r2 U' b d2 U b l2 r' D' d' B2 D2 F' d' f' U2 B2 d2 L F' f L B D2 U2 r' b2 f'

My second actual success. Memo was about 7:39.



Spoiler



21 X-centers
15 +-centers
27 Wings
11 Midges
7 Corners


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 6, 2013)

Julian said:


> 14:55.95 5x5
> b' R2 L D' R l2 u F D2 l b' u2 U D R2 F2 f U' R2 D U' u2 r2 L R l2 d D2 R' d r2 b' r2 U' b d2 U b l2 r' D' d' B2 D2 F' d' f' U2 B2 d2 L F' f L B D2 U2 r' b2 f'
> 
> My second actual success. Memo was about 7:39.
> ...



NAR at MTL please


----------



## Julian (Mar 6, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> NAR at MTL please


Reeeeally doubting it, but that would be insane. The 14:55 was my fastest full attempt, btw.


----------



## Riley (Mar 10, 2013)

53.14 official 3BLD mo3 at Berkeley today. 54.41, 49.81, 55.21. All had parity I'm pretty sure, I'll upload videos tomorrow.

EDIT: I guess this counts as a NR. http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/misc/missing_averages/


----------



## Iggy (Mar 10, 2013)

1:00.54 3BLD mo3.  Counting 1:04.


----------



## mande (Mar 10, 2013)

11/11 in 55:02 [~37:30]

Only my 4th multi attempt (including one official) with 7+ points, and the first with a double digit score


----------



## Username (Mar 10, 2013)

mande said:


> 11/11 in 55:02 [~37:30]
> 
> Only my 4th multi attempt (including one official) with 7+ points, and the first with a double digit score



Good Job!


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 10, 2013)

4/5 Multi BLD PB in about 48 minutes.

1) B2 D' L2 D' B2 U2 L2 U F2 U F2 L' R2 B' D U L B U' R' U'
2) D B2 R2 D' F2 R2 U2 L2 U L2 U' F' D R' D2 L D L2 R' D F
3) R2 D' B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D2 U' L2 U2 B' L2 D L' U' F' R2 D B' F'
4) D2 F L' U2 L' U R2 D F' R U B2 D L2 B2 D' R2 D2 B2 U2
5) D2 R2 F' D2 L2 F D2 B' U2 B2 U L D' B F' L U L R F2 U'


----------



## etshy (Mar 10, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 4/5 Multi BLD PB in about 48 minutes.
> 
> 1) B2 D' L2 D' B2 U2 L2 U F2 U F2 L' R2 B' D U L B U' R' U'
> 2) D B2 R2 D' F2 R2 U2 L2 U L2 U' F' D R' D2 L D L2 R' D F
> ...



Good job  

I tried MBLD just once , got 2/2 in 15 mins 
I will be trying some more next week , may be 4 cubes


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 10, 2013)

etshy said:


> Good job
> 
> I tried MBLD just once , got 2/2 in 15 mins
> I will be trying some more next week , may be 4 cubes



Thanks  Last time I tried almost as many cubes (4) I got 0/4. Don't be discouraged by fails.


----------



## etshy (Mar 10, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Thanks  Last time I tried almost as many cubes (4) I got 0/4. Don't be discouraged by fails.



what memory methode do you use for MBLD ? I guess letter pairs isn't efficient and very hard to remember , or may be I'm wrong


----------



## Noahaha (Mar 10, 2013)

etshy said:


> what memory methode do you use for MBLD ? I guess letter pairs isn't efficient and very hard to remember , or may be I'm wrong


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 10, 2013)

etshy said:


> what memory methode do you use for MBLD ? I guess letter pairs isn't efficient and very hard to remember , or may be I'm wrong



For MBLD I use roman rooms.

edit: what Noah posted


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Mar 10, 2013)

5/5 MULTI BLD - 8:10 mins

On video, i will upload it later. I didnt do MULTI for a loooooooong time, so i am even more happy. I just wanted to get a sub-10 on video and then i got this
No lucky scrambles or anything. 

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 10, 2013)

DennisStrehlau said:


> 5/5 MULTI BLD - 8:10 mins
> 
> On video, i will upload it later. I didnt do MULTI for a loooooooong time, so i am even more happy. I just wanted to get a sub-10 on video and then i got this
> No lucky scrambles or anything.
> ...



Wow, that's really fast!


----------



## Noahaha (Mar 11, 2013)

PB Mean of 3: 31.84
1. 27.53 L2 U B' L' U2 F2 R2 D L B U R2 B2 D F2 D' L2 U2 D' R2 B2 
2. 32.25 F2 D' B L2 F2 U B2 L F R U F2 U' F2 L2 U D B2 R2 U2 F2 
3. 35.74 B2 L2 U' F R' U2 F2 D' B U2 D' F2 D F2 R2 F2 B2 U2 D' R2 

Felt good.


----------



## Riley (Mar 11, 2013)

Woot.

10/10 MBLD in 39:19.31. 28 minutes memo. Only slight pauses between cubes. PB.

And 49.48 3BLD average of 12, PB, first sub 50.

Edit: 32.58 D2 R2 F2 D2 U' F2 D' F2 L2 D' B2 L U' R2 F' L B2 R' U' L R2, really nice.

EDIT: OMG OMG OMG. 

Mean of 3: 33.37
1. 33.99 R2 U2 B' F' U2 F' L2 D2 R2 U2 F' L F D' B2 F' D2 R' B' L B'
2. 32.33 D2 R2 B2 L2 F' U2 B' U2 F L2 F D' L2 U2 R' U2 F' U L2 F' L
3. 33.80 D2 L2 B2 R2 U L2 D R2 D' B2 U2 F D2 F2 D' B2 L D U' F U' 

Such easy scrambles, but still.

EDIT: OMG

Average of 5: 35.16
1. 33.99 R2 U2 B' F' U2 F' L2 D2 R2 U2 F' L F D' B2 F' D2 R' B' L B'
2. (32.33) D2 R2 B2 L2 F' U2 B' U2 F L2 F D' L2 U2 R' U2 F' U L2 F' L
3. 33.80 D2 L2 B2 R2 U L2 D R2 D' B2 U2 F D2 F2 D' B2 L D U' F U'
4. 37.69 B2 D' B2 R2 U R2 D' U' F2 D L' D' B2 F2 D F' D B F
5. (55.27) D' L U2 D2 L2 U F B D' L B2 L2 D' R2 U' B2 R2 L2 U B2 D' 

How...

Edit again again again:

29.84 3BLD on cam. 2nd sub 30. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_jP9bosJ5Q&feature=youtu.be


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 13, 2013)

1:43.18 3BLD second sub-2


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 13, 2013)

Wow. I think first m2/op success. 4:23.52. Memo was like 1:58 or something. Just under 2 min. 2 solved edges. Parity. There was a flipped edge which I barely remembered. PB by over a minute. Previous was like 5:29. Didn't review memo which was new.


----------



## Noahaha (Mar 14, 2013)

Average of 5: 32.56
1. (29.63) F U2 L2 B' R2 F' L2 D2 F U2 F2 D' R D2 L U F' D B U' R2 
2. 32.32 B2 R2 D' R2 D' B2 U' R2 D2 U' L' B F D B' U F D2 R' D 
3. (DNF(37.22)) D L2 D L2 F2 U R2 D2 R2 F2 U F L D2 B' D' B2 D' B2 D' L2 
4. 31.92 R2 L D B D' R L2 D' L' F B' D2 B' U2 F' L2 D2 L2 D2 F 
5. 33.44 D2 R2 U2 R2 F' R2 F' U2 F L2 R2 D F L U' L2 D' L2 R D' U 

0.02 off PB


----------



## Username (Mar 15, 2013)

New 3BLD PB: 2:02.74

Fastest memo ever by far. PB by 36 seconds. Usually i do a letter pair image for corners and audio for edges, in this solve the image became audio, so i basically memoed the entire cube using audio. M2/OP


----------



## Ollie (Mar 15, 2013)

*Multi BLD* 3/3 2:49.90[1:20] - No video, since they were my first solves of the day  But easy scrambles:



Spoiler



1. B U2 D' B' F D F2 R U B' F D' F2 D2 L2 D L2 F2 U2 L B2 L2 F2 B2 D

Edges: I,FN,QX,VT,DS,O - I had FuN taking the NesQuiX rabbit to the VeT with my friend Owen (DS) .. Oh. (+visual flip)
Corners: (A,HG,DO)(BM,B) - someones HuGging a Doughnuts hairy BuM.

2. B' R2 D' F L D2 F' R F' D F2 D' R2 U D2 F2 U2 B' R F2 U' R B' U' F' 

Edges: (I,PF,MO,XG,NE)(HK,T) -A PuFfy Little Mo (from Eastenders) giving me a grandad (XG) with her kNEe. She's HooKT on drugs. (+visual flip)
Corners: (A,FJ,TL,Q) - A FaJita covered in TaLQ (talc) powder.

3. L F' L U' F R' F U2 D B2 R' L D2 U2 F' R2 U2 D2 F' U' F2 U' R B2 F2 

Edges: I,OG,KT,MB,EF,VX,N - Smearing yOGurt on a KiTkat, MayBe my sister (EF) will jump out of the VorteX and steal it... Nah.
Corners: (A,FW,QU,LJ,K) - Forward, Queen, Lemon juice, Kay?


----------



## uniacto (Mar 15, 2013)

I solved a 2x2 BLD today... I know it's nooby, but it's my first ever BLD at anything, so I'm pretty happy xD


----------



## Riley (Mar 16, 2013)

2nd attempt at 11 cubes: 11/11 in 43:04.16[32:15.48]!!!!!!!

8 minutes faster than my previous attempt, and the accuracy for that one was 6/11 only.

WOOT, this is my second sub-official-NAR in any event I've gotten (or 3 if you count, 2 3BLD's, 29.73, and 29.84).

Awesome. No giant pauses, and not many short pauses either. Looks like I will probably be trying 12 tomorrow.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Mar 16, 2013)

I wanted to know if i could do 10 cubes MULTI BLD with sub-2 on each cube. So i tried.

7/10 - 19:56.43 mins

I was very happy, that i could do sub-2 on each cube. It wasnt really fast. Some delays and even some mistakes that i had to correct while memorizing AND while solving, too.
So that actually could have been much faster. And some weird scrambles, too.
In the end i had to pause for like 15 seconds, because i couldnt remember the very last image 
Yeah, so -> I can do sub-2 on each cube even with 10 cubes MULTI BLD. And i will get a 10/10 with a faster time for sure.


Greetings, Dennis


----------



## Ollie (Mar 17, 2013)

A bit of a moral dilemma here. Just got a 30.25 *3BLD* solve on THIS scramble:

D2 U L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 U2 F2 R' B' D L' R2 F' D2 U'



Spoiler



When really it should've been THIS:

D2 U L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 U2 F2 R' B' D L' R2 F' D2 U' *F* (20)

Count it or not? My mind's telling me no, but my body, my body's telling me yeahhh


----------



## Noahaha (Mar 17, 2013)

The F adds solved pieces and doesn't subtract them, so count it for sure.


----------



## Ollie (Mar 17, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> The F adds solved pieces and doesn't subtract them, so count it for sure.



It 19 move scramble leaves 1 solved edge and 2 solved corners though and makes it the scramble far easier to solve blind that the 20 move one though? :/ The 20 move scramble also leaves parity and 2 flipped edges


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 17, 2013)

Ollie said:


> It 19 move scramble leaves 1 solved edge and 2 solved corners though and makes it the scramble far easier to solve blind that the 20 move one though? :/ The 20 move scramble also leaves parity and 2 flipped edges



It's still a perfectly valid scramble. Count it.


----------



## Mikel (Mar 17, 2013)

First sub-1 baby!! 59.21

D' B2 U D F2 L2 F D F2 D2 B2 R2 L' F2 L U2 R F2 L'


----------



## PianoCube (Mar 17, 2013)

3:18.13 3BLD in comp. Beats my PB at home :tu
Too bad only four got to the final and I ranked 5th


----------



## Crowned xerxes (Mar 17, 2013)

First attempt at 3x3 BLD which had a flipped corner. I finished the solve with 3 edges off. 

I did time it not intending to be fast, the time was 16:45.78 lol.

Is this any good for a first attempt?


----------



## AlexByard (Mar 17, 2013)

Crowned xerxes; said:


> Is this any good for a first attempt?



Sure it is man. It is all upward from here, they will get easier and easier.


Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Mar 17, 2013)

3x3x3 BLD - AVG OF 12 - 1:06.32

1. 1:06.70
2. 57.82
3. 1:09.76
4. 1:03.00
5. 1:07.93
6. 1:12.24
7. (1:01.32 (DNF) )
8. 1:06.90
9. 1:04.27
10. 1:06.72
11. 1:07.81
12. (48.71)

I loved that last time. I think that was my 4th or 5th sub-50. 

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## PianoCube (Mar 17, 2013)

PianoCube said:


> 3:18.13 3BLD in comp.



Forgot to say: I no longer have a terrible 8 minutes solve as best official. Finally.


----------



## uniacto (Mar 17, 2013)

First timed 2BLD, 3:30 minutes... bahaha.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Mar 18, 2013)

As i said in the BLD failure thread:

3x3x3 MULTI BLD - 9/10 - 17:55 mins

Memo - 10:13 mins
Execution - 7:42 mins (pretty nice for me i think..)

This is an accomplishment and a failure at the same time. The time was an accomplishment, because i am getting more "sub-2 secure" for each cube in avg on bigger MULTI BLDs. But its also a failure, because i missed one cube -.-
It was the last cube. It was just my 2nd >5 cubes MULTI BLD attempt after a long time, so i guess i will get much better. Doing 10 cubes already feels getting less, after only 2 attempts in 2 days.. 

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## uniacto (Mar 18, 2013)

2BLD lolscramble. : R F2 R' F2 R F' R2 F R2 
it was a PB


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Mar 18, 2013)

3x3x3 BLD - AVG OF 12 - 1:05.89 mins ---- AND ---- 3x3x3 BLD - 45.11 seconds

1. 01:06.72
2. 01:07.81
3. 00:48.71
4. 01:31.99
5. 00:55.79
6. 01:05.72
7. 01:06.20
8. 01:05.58
9. 01:08.70
10. (00:50.37 (DNF))
11. 01:01.71
12. (00:45.11) <----NEW PB!

I had 2 lockups on the 45.11, so it could have been even faster. WOOOOHOOO!

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## mande (Mar 19, 2013)

This weekly comp:

3x3 MultiBLD: 10/11 (48:36[33:01]) = 9 points
My first attempt at 7+ cubes after switching to OP corners for multi
The cube which was a DNF popped (3 pieces) just 3-4 moves before the cube was solved 
I'm pretty happy with my progress with OP considering I started just last week, and have only done some 2-3 multi attempts (small attempts) using it


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 19, 2013)

mande said:


> This weekly comp:
> 
> 3x3 MultiBLD: 10/11 (48:36[33:01]) = 9 points
> My first attempt at 7+ cubes after switching to OP corners for multi
> ...



Congrats Mande bhai!


----------



## szalejot (Mar 19, 2013)

OK, for me this big accomplishment:

Finally I have made first successful (not DNF) 3x3x3 blind solve


----------



## Sakoleg (Mar 20, 2013)

First time in my life trying 5x5 BLD


----------



## Username (Mar 20, 2013)

MultiBLD PB: 1/2 in 9:28.20


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Mar 20, 2013)

3x3x3 BLD - MEAN OF 3 - 55.20 (PB)

1. 54.63
2. 48.60
3. 1:02.36

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## Username (Mar 20, 2013)

Just got my first ever 4BLD success!!!! I'm so excited!!! Time: 25:42.70!


----------



## etshy (Mar 20, 2013)

First 4BLD Success 53:01.91[34:59.63]  3rd attempt..... FINALLY !!! and I have only started Blind 1 month ago


----------



## Username (Mar 20, 2013)

etshy said:


> First 4BLD Success 53:01.91[34:59.63]  3rd attempt..... FINALLY !!! and I have only started Blind 1 month ago



I also started BLD a month ago, and got my first 4BLD success today. Wanna race to 5BLD?


----------



## etshy (Mar 20, 2013)

Username said:


> I also started BLD a month ago, and got my first 4BLD success today. Wanna race to 5BLD?



I might be able to have a success in a couple of weeks but you're far faster then me  4BLD took me 53 mins :/


----------



## HEART (Mar 20, 2013)

I'd say i've finally gotten Commutators down in 3BLD. Not all of my cases are efficient, but i'm now going to slowly start ratting them out, it's mostly corners. I got like... 9 success today, out of 11 attempts, while at school even


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 20, 2013)

Username said:


> I also started BLD a month ago, and got my first 4BLD success today. Wanna race to 5BLD?



Sure.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Mar 20, 2013)

3BLD 57.72. Not quite PB, but I've switched memo around so it's PB with new stuff. Still not fast at it and consistency is rubbish (not due to switching up memo, I just need to practice BLD more), but this is encouraging. Had a few low 1:0x.yz, and also a 56.xy DNF.


----------



## etshy (Mar 20, 2013)

Username said:


> I also started BLD a month ago, and got my first 4BLD success today. Wanna race to 5BLD?





antoineccantin said:


> Sure.



I'm in


----------



## Noahaha (Mar 21, 2013)

Decided to turn BLD mode on for the first time in a year and got this:

25.92[8.66] B U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B L2 F' L2 F2 D' F' R U2 B D' B F2 L'

My first ever sub-WR, but really not a good time for such a silly scramble.


----------



## acohen527 (Mar 21, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Decided to turn BLD mode on for the first time in a year and got this:
> 
> 25.92[8.66] B U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B L2 F' L2 F2 D' F' R U2 B D' B F2 L'
> 
> My first ever sub-WR, but really not a good time for such a silly scramble.



Everybody should try this scramble 

I got a 1:03 and I average 2:30+.


----------



## Ollie (Mar 21, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Decided to turn BLD mode on for the first time in a year and got this:
> 
> 25.92[8.66] B U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B L2 F' L2 F2 D' F' R U2 B D' B F2 L'
> 
> My first ever sub-WR, but really not a good time for such a silly scramble.



Nice nice  I only managed 36.20, turns out there are some cycles I really need to fix :/


----------



## Julian (Mar 21, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Decided to turn BLD mode on for the first time in a year and got this:
> 
> 25.92[8.66] B U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B L2 F' L2 F2 D' F' R U2 B D' B F2 L'
> 
> My first ever sub-WR, but really not a good time for such a silly scramble.


43.47 
Congrats on the PB!


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Mar 21, 2013)

3x3x3 - BLD AND OH - 2:39.27 MINS

Thats really fun! I got it on video, but i think i will get a faster one and upload it then. I should learn the algorithms for corners OH before 

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## etshy (Mar 21, 2013)

(3:38.39[2:02.43]) L2 B' D2 B' L2 B D2 F2 U2 B' U' R' F L2 U L2 D U2 L B' !!!! 3BLD PB


----------



## etshy (Mar 21, 2013)

acohen527 said:


> Everybody should try this scramble
> 
> I got a 1:03 and I average 2:30+.



I got 2:26 DNF with one flipped edge 

Edit : 1 flipped edge along with the buffer of course


----------



## etshy (Mar 21, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Nice nice  I only managed 36.20, turns out there are some cycles I really need to fix :/



36.2 is IMPRESSIVE


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 21, 2013)

etshy said:


> I got 2:26 DNF with one flipped edge



pop?


----------



## etshy (Mar 21, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> pop?



no , just the RB edge flipped

Edit: along with the buffer


----------



## etshy (Mar 21, 2013)

Another 3:38.82 , 3BLD (U2 F2 U R2 U2 F2 D F2 L2 F R' U L2 U F D2 R L2)


----------



## uniacto (Mar 21, 2013)

etshy said:


> no , just the RB edge flipped



I don't think that's possible...


----------



## etshy (Mar 21, 2013)

uniacto said:


> I don't think that's possible...



along with the buffer of course  I didn't mention it because it's obvious


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 21, 2013)

4x4 bld 21:48.59 success, second attempt.

B2 D2 F D U2 r2 D2 U f U2 F2 D' U F' B2 D2 f u2 D L2 f2 L2 f' F R' f' D' U2 f' L2 U' B2 D' f U f F' r2 R D2

dem centres


----------



## Username (Mar 21, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> 4x4 bld 21:48.59 success, second attempt lol
> 
> 13 centre targets lol



Awesome! Congratulations! Want to race to 5BLD?


----------



## etshy (Mar 21, 2013)

Username said:


> Awesome! Congratulations! Want to race to 5BLD?



I'm already working on it  I learned U2 for +- centers


----------



## Username (Mar 21, 2013)

etshy said:


> I'm already working on it  I learned U2 for +- centers



I asked Ben, but whatever


----------



## etshy (Mar 21, 2013)

Username said:


> I asked Ben, but whatever



sorry I thought you quoted my reply , sorry for that  I need to get my glasses fixed


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 21, 2013)

3/3 Multi BLD in 14:43.02

Previous PB was 4/5 in ~48 minutes


----------



## Username (Mar 21, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 3/3 Multi BLD in 14:43.02
> 
> Previous PB was 4/5 in ~48 minutes



Same amount of points, but 34 minutes faster. Nice! I don't have many cubes of the same size. Can you use different size cubes in comp? Not going to a comp, but I like to do stuff "officially" at home


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 21, 2013)

Username said:


> Same amount of points, but 34 minutes faster. Nice! I don't have many cubes of the same size. Can you use different size cubes in comp? Not going to a comp, but I like to do stuff "officially" at home



Yeah, you can use cubes of diffrent sizes.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 21, 2013)

Username said:


> Awesome! Congratulations! Want to race to 5BLD?



sure, me and 5bld are doing 5bld tomorrow maeby. LOL 5BLD DOING 5BLD HAAA. alsó 5bld 4bld 10:07 dnf 3 edges on saem scramble as me


----------



## 5BLD (Mar 21, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> sure, me and 5bld are doing 5bld tomorrow maeby. LOL 5BLD DOING 5BLD HAAA. alsó 5bld 4bld 10:07 dnf 3 edges on saem scramble as me



We are? Ok thistle be tedious
I feel like I can thouxwe cuz i can multi like 11


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 21, 2013)

5BLD said:


> We are? Ok thistle be tedious
> I feel like I can thouxwe cuz i can multi like 11



shore, or we could figure out how to do obliques and do 7bld over the cource of the whole dae


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Mar 22, 2013)

I think its an accomplishment, if you practise a LOOOOOOOOT on one day.
I did this today:

1x MULTI BLD 5 CUBES
1x MULTI BLD 5 CUBES
1x MULTI BLD 10 CUBES
1x MULTI BLD 10 CUBES
1x MULTI BLD 10 CUBES
1x MULTI BLD 5 CUBES
1x MULTI BLD 5 CUBES
~ 25-30 SINGLE BLD 

Ok thats really sick and normally i dont do that. But i learned a lot today/tonight. 
And the best thing is, all the 5 cubes MULTI BLD have been sub 9 i think and all the 10 cubes MULTI BLD sub 19 (just one wasnt, because i thought for like 2 minutes about one image - would have been 17:45 without that -.-' ). I am quite happy with all that. Now its 5:02 am here........GOOD NIGHT! 

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## AlexByard (Mar 22, 2013)

Well done Dennis! You are progressing extremely fast! I wish I had your determination for BLD.

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Mar 22, 2013)

MBLD 4/4 in 8:56.52. I'm happy with that. I wonder how long it will be before I can stackmat more than 4 cubes. Gonna try 15 again tomorrow probably and hopefully get PB since my 9/10 has stood for way too long now.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Mar 22, 2013)

AlexByard said:


> Well done Dennis! You are progressing extremely fast! I wish I had your determination for BLD.
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2



Thank you so much. I also feel that i progress quite fast. Its great. I think i've never been that much into MULTI BLD. And thats really strange because i did MULTI BLD for a long time, but then i stopped for about 1,5 years and now i just started again and do it for 1,5 weeks and i got so much faster. We will see what i can do with a bit or practise.

Greetings, Dennis 



bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> MBLD 4/4 in 8:56.52. I'm happy with that. I wonder how long it will be before I can stackmat more than 4 cubes. Gonna try 15 again tomorrow probably and hopefully get PB since my 9/10 has stood for way too long now.



Good luck and well done!
Great that so many people are doing MULTI BLD nowadays. 
I will do 15 later. So i can see how much time i need. I know how much time i need for 5 in average, how much time i need for 10 in average and now i am curious how much time i will need for 15 and if i have to recall memo before starting execution..

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Mar 22, 2013)

DennisStrehlau said:


> Good luck and well done!
> Great that so many people are doing MULTI BLD nowadays.
> I will do 15 later. So i can see how much time i need. I know how much time i need for 5 in average, how much time i need for 10 in average and now i am curious how much time i will need for 15 and if i have to recall memo before starting execution..
> 
> Greetings, Dennis



Thanks, well done for managing so many attempts! You don't need to review for 10 cubes? Impressive. I even review quickly for 4 cubes just to be safe. Makes me wonder how much different people can memo without having to review.


----------



## Ollie (Mar 22, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Thanks, well done for managing so many attempts! You don't need to review for 10 cubes? Impressive. I even review quickly for 4 cubes just to be safe. Makes me wonder how much different people can memo without having to review.



I review a lot during multi :/ It's a disadvantage of sentences since it's so improvised, you're likely to miss off small details from your memo. I hope you can improve on your official 7/7 if you're coming to Nottingham?


----------



## etshy (Mar 22, 2013)

3BLD 3:15.12[1:42.67] (PB) R D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 L D2 F2 U2 R' F U F2 D' R2 B2 F2 R D2


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Mar 22, 2013)

Ollie said:


> I review a lot during multi :/ It's a disadvantage of sentences since it's so improvised, you're likely to miss off small details from your memo. I hope you can improve on your official 7/7 if you're coming to Nottingham?



I memo once then review once, I tried reviewing as I went along and it didn't work well for me. Can't make Nottingham because of exams, but if Cambridge goes ahead I will probably be there, hope to beat all my BLD comp PBs (hoping all BLD events are held).


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Mar 22, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Thanks, well done for managing so many attempts! You don't need to review for 10 cubes? Impressive. I even review quickly for 4 cubes just to be safe. Makes me wonder how much different people can memo without having to review.



I do review. But i do not review all the cubes in the very end. 
I review the cubes, after memorizing 5. Then i go on memorizing the next bunch of 5 cubes. I review that bunch of 5 cubes and then go on with the next bunch of 5 cubes. And so on. But i do not review again. We will see if i can handle it the same way, when i do 15, 20 or more.

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## etshy (Mar 22, 2013)

3BLD (PB)Average of 5: 3:57.16
1. (3:15.12[1:42.67]) L U' F2 B' D F2 B2 D' F2 L U2 F2 L2 U F2 U' F2 D2 L2 B2 D 
2. 4:13.71[2:04.77] D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D2 R U2 R' F' D U' B2 L' B' F' D U' R2 
3. (DNF(4:05.44)[2:19.80]) U2 L2 B L2 D2 B2 D2 F R2 B' R2 U' R D2 F2 D2 B' F2 L U' L' 
4. 3:47.64[1:49.55] F L2 D B L B' D' F L U' F2 U F2 B2 D L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 
5. 3:50.14[1:49.25] U' B2 U B2 D2 R2 U' L2 U B2 U2 F' L' D2 B2 L2 B U' B2 U2 F 

That DNF was a complete failure , I forget to undo a setup move at the first corner and ended up having a scrambled cube at the end


----------



## Julian (Mar 23, 2013)

6:13.61 u U D2 F' U2 F L' D' F r2 u2 R' B2 r F2 B r L R2 U2 R2 r L2 D2 F D' R' F' U L' R U L2 D2 r2 L' f' U F f'
PB


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 23, 2013)

3BLD *corners only*

31.39[10.22], 40.87[22.25], DNF(1:02.13)[20.41], 50.43[19.08], 37.98[17.05], 1:00.21[27.08], 32.71[12.49], 46.52[12.36], 54.34[22.39], 27.78[9.06], 1:07.21[39.11], 55.13[26.99]

avg12 = 47.68. avg5 = 43.09

letter schemes are helpful, now I actually have a structured memo system. Edges gonna be hard though. :/


----------



## Riley (Mar 23, 2013)

30.29, first 30.xx, still haven't gotten a 31 I think.

F L2 R2 U2 L2 F D2 B' R2 D2 B' R U' L2 R D2 B R F2 U2 F' 

76 moves to solve (slice moves count as 1 move), 11 seconds memo.

EDIT: Looking back, I actually got a 30.26 before. Pretty sure I haven't gotten a 31 still though.


----------



## etshy (Mar 23, 2013)

3BLD (PB) 3:08.18[1:29.27]  I'm getting faster each day , lost the scramble though


----------



## Ollie (Mar 23, 2013)

Haven't been practicing 4/5BLD lately (only 6BLD and some breaking in of my other cubes with some sighted solving.) But accuracy training begins today (since all that's left really is to get good official times and I've sucked in comp lately):

*4BLD*

3:48, 3:55, 3:33 = ~3:45 Mo3

*5BLD*

9:06, DNF(10:17), 7:55

I'd say these were 3/4 effort solves.


----------



## etshy (Mar 23, 2013)

4BLD 4th attempt and 2nd success  (PB) 29:35.60[17:35.83]  last attempt was 53 mins


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Mar 23, 2013)

BAAAAAAAAM!

I just got an 3x3x3 BLD avg of 12 - 1:00.82 mins on video! Thats PB and so close to sub-1! 
And within that, i had a mean of 3 - 56.15 seconds (not PB) and an avg of 5 - 58.86 seconds (PB).
All in one average of 12 on video..
Made my day..

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## Riley (Mar 24, 2013)

25.71 3BLD PB single. B2 L F2 L' F2 R2 F2 R' B2 L B2 U' L U2 F U2 R F' U' F2

Edges: OM HC AF QT GT

OM HealthCare AFter QuiTting GoT

Corners: FN DB MH

y' z2 // Inspection
y [D2, L' U2 L] y' // 8/8
U x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x' U' // 9/17
x z' L2' U L D2 L' U' L D2 L z x' // 9/26
[U M' U', R2] // 8/34
x' [U L2 U', M2] x // 8/42
B' [U2, M'] B // 6/48
x' r' U R U' M' U R' U R x // 9/57
L' z' [M, U R U'] D // 10/67


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 24, 2013)

2:51.xx Official BLD 

Decent, still with Old Pochmann.


----------



## AlexByard (Mar 24, 2013)

Riley said:


> 25.71 3BLD PB single. B2 L F2 L' F2 R2 F2 R' B2 L B2 U' L U2 F U2 R F' U' F2



Amazing, Riley! Did you film it?


----------



## Riley (Mar 24, 2013)

AlexByard said:


> Amazing, Riley! Did you film it?



No, unfortunately. :/ I had filmed a lot earlier already. I'll try to get something fast tomorrow.


----------



## Ollie (Mar 24, 2013)

Riley said:


> 25.71 3BLD PB single. B2 L F2 L' F2 R2 F2 R' B2 L B2 U' L U2 F U2 R F' U' F2
> 
> Edges: OM HC AF QT GT
> 
> ...



holy ship, that's incredible!


----------



## Julian (Mar 24, 2013)

Official 5BLD, first in Canada! 18:3x.xx

Also, 1:11.xx official 3BLD


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Mar 24, 2013)

Finally i managed to get a 5/5 MULTI BLD sub-8 minutes.
And i even did a review after memorizing.



Spoiler












Greetings, Dennis


----------



## etshy (Mar 24, 2013)

Riley said:


> 25.71 3BLD PB single. B2 L F2 L' F2 R2 F2 R' B2 L B2 U' L U2 F U2 R F' U' F2
> 
> Edges: OM HC AF QT GT
> 
> ...



Amazing riley  very very impressive


----------



## Ollie (Mar 24, 2013)

Julian said:


> Official 5BLD, first in Canada! 18:3x.xx
> 
> Also, 1:11.xx official 3BLD



Nice one Julian 

Without the twisted corner this would've been amazing:

*3BLD* 32.07 R2 B2 F2 U R2 D L2 D L2 U' R2 B' D' B' F R D2 B' R D2 L'



Spoiler



Edges: I,VQ,AS,KD,RN,LH - A VentriloQuist ASKeD me to RuN to the LightHouse.
Corners: A,VJ,XP + visual corner twist - VaJayjay, computer

Memo [13.xx]

y z' [D2, R U' R'] z y
R2 U' R' [D2] R U R' [D2] R' 
y' [R' D R D' R' D R, U'] y 

L2 U' [M'] U L U' [M] U L 
x y U M' U2 M U
z' D' M D2 M' D'
y' L U' [M'] U L' U' [M] U
R2 U' [M2] U R' U' [M2] U R'

82 HTM = 4.31tps



EDIT: finished the session for a:

PB Mo3: 32.07, 48.58, 46.10 = *42.25*
and a decent Ao5: (32.07), 48.58, 46.10, (56.20), 47.38 = *47.35*


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 24, 2013)

3BLD *edges only*

1:11.42[35.48], 1:12.22[41.29], 1:04.86[31.31], DNF(51.17)[23.59], DNF(1:09.29)[1:09.17], 1:10.16[36.30], 1:21.93[45.51], DNF(1:44.38)[1:08.78], 1:33.29[59.53], 1:02.82[32.75], 1:37.17[46.67], 1:37.22[55.80]

9/12 accuracy is decent. A little more training and I've be ready for a full BLD solve using letter schemes


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 24, 2013)

30.68[10.95] corners bld avg5

1:02.97[30.21] edges bld avg5

tubád I cant combine them both :/


----------



## Ollie (Mar 24, 2013)

*3BLD* 32.92[13.5x] on video - U2 F2 D' L2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 D' F' D' L' D' U2 R2 F U F R' U 


Spoiler










Finally getting better with memo and TPS. Lots more sub-NR Ao5s and sub-40 singles as well, just need a good scramble in comp.


----------



## DrKorbin (Mar 24, 2013)

4x4 2:59.68


Spoiler


----------



## A Leman (Mar 24, 2013)

Is that your first sub-3? Congratulations!!!


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 24, 2013)

3BLD 

2:37.69[1:39.78], 2:14.35[1:14.52], DNF(2:02.47)[1:02.59], 2:01.41[1:03.35], DNF(2:58.25)[2:09.98], 2:07.90[51.97], 3:12.16[1:45.80], DNF(2:34.34)[1:25.00], 2:38.67[1:16.05], 2:04.90[1:07.57], 2:27.12[1:27.00], 2:17.73[1:29.84]

Session mean : 2:24.66

Accuracy 9/12. Memo average 1:21.15. Execution average 1:02.93.


----------



## 5BLD (Mar 24, 2013)

4bld first success 12:12 (theres ein video)


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 25, 2013)

PB avg5 on TTW: 3:17.34

2:29.72	D F2 R2 U R' B U' D R2 F R2 D2 F D' U2 L B' D R F' R2 U2 R F B2
DNF	B' D2 F2 B D F' D B2 R' D' B2 R' L U2 L F2 D U B' U B' R2 F2 R B2
4:05.36	U' B F2 D B' R2 U2 R' D' R2 U F2 D U B2 F2 U L' U2 D' R' F' R' U2 D'
2:55.38	D L' B' D2 U R B' F' U R2 D2 L2 D2 L2 R' U L2 F2 U L F R D2 B U'
2:51.27	D F2 B' U2 D L2 F2 U2 L2 B F2 U2 L2 F B2 L2 B' D2 F2 B' D U' B R2 F

The last 3 was trying out M2 instead of OP for edges.


----------



## Akiro (Mar 25, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> PB avg5 on TTW: 3:17.34
> The last 3 was trying out M2 instead of OP for edges.



Which one is fastest (on execution) for you?


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 25, 2013)

Akiro said:


> Which one is fastest (on execution) for you?



Doing just execution (not blindfolded), when I tried before, Old Pochmann was much faster, but when I tried right now, OP avg5 was 29.64 and M2 was 25.64. So, I'd say it's M2.


----------



## etshy (Mar 25, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Doing just execution (not blindfolded), when I tried before, Old Pochmann was much faster, but when I tried right now, OP avg5 was 29.64 and M2 was 25.64. So, I'd say it's M2.



taking only edges into considerations : I average around 35 secs using M2 , but 29 secs using OP is insane , your T perm must be incredibly fast


----------



## Noahaha (Mar 25, 2013)

Remember people, M2 is objectively better because it uses less moves. If you're faster with OP or anywhere near as fast with OP, you're clearly much better at OP than at M2. It's like when you learned CFOP but were still faster with beginner's method.


----------



## DrKorbin (Mar 25, 2013)

A Leman said:


> Is that your first sub-3? Congratulations!!!



Yep, it is PB. Thank you!


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Mar 26, 2013)

3x3x3 MULTI BLD 10/10 - 22:26.75 mins

This feels like a failure -.-
I'm happy, that i finally managed to get 10/10 on my 10th attempt or so, but the time is really bad. I totally messed up memo on 2 cubes, so i got totally confused.
All my other attempts habe been sub-20 (except for one, wich was 20:10 mins or so). Many of them have been sub-18 or even under 17:30 mins. So i wont upload the video. I will get a much better time and then i will upload a video.

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## TMOY (Mar 26, 2013)

MBLD: 3/4 in 9:11.46[5:52.33].

This is an accomplishment because of stackmat time . The missed cube was only 2 flipped edges away from solved.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 26, 2013)

Second attempt with Audio edges+letter pair corners+M2: 2:45.32 

2:11.13


----------



## Iggy (Mar 27, 2013)

1:09.44 3BLD avg5.

Edit: 10:44.01[5:37.68] 4BLD PB, 2nd success.


----------



## Username (Mar 29, 2013)

MultiBLD PB! First ever 100%

2/2 in 9:11.60

This is awesome


----------



## Noahaha (Mar 30, 2013)

26.14 R2 D' B2 L' B' R2 L' F U' R F2 U2 L D2 F2 B2 R L2 U2 R' 

My second best solve ever. This was also my second 6/10 scramble of the day, the first having a 2+ second pause:

30.80 F2 U' F2 L2 R2 U B2 D2 U' L2 U' F D' L' D2 B' R' D' U' B' F2


----------



## Iggy (Mar 30, 2013)

50.00 3BLD, second best ever and so close to sub 50!

F2 D2 B' D' R F2 D' R U L F B' D2 F B R2 D2 B D2 F2 L2

Also my first solve with full 3-style corners.


----------



## Maskow (Mar 30, 2013)

*3x3x3 BLD avg5: 27.17 *
1. 24.94 L' R2 U' D R2 F2 B2 U' F2 L2 F' R D' L2 F U2 F B' U2 D2 R2 D2 F2 B L 
2. (DNF) F R2 B2 U R U' B F2 L B' D2 U2 F R D2 B' L' D U2 R L' U2 B' L2 F2 
3. (24.89) R2 U2 R L' U2 F R' F' R2 U2 F2 U2 D' F2 D' F L' R F L2 D R' D' F U' 
4. 31.03 L2 F U' D B2 U F2 D2 L' D R U' R2 B L2 B' L F2 D' L B2 R' D2 R L' 
5. 25.54 F L B2 U' L2 R F L2 F U2 B F' U F2 D U2 R' B F U2 B2 L' U' L F 

Memo: 9.32, DNF, 9.33, 9.68, 9.47

I have no idea what I'm doing XD


----------



## Username (Mar 30, 2013)

Maskow said:


> *3x3x3 BLD avg5: 27.17 *
> 1. 24.94 L' R2 U' D R2 F2 B2 U' F2 L2 F' R D' L2 F U2 F B' U2 D2 R2 D2 F2 B L
> 2. (DNF) F R2 B2 U R U' B F2 L B' D2 U2 F R D2 B' L' D U2 R L' U2 B' L2 F2
> 3. (24.89) R2 U2 R L' U2 F R' F' R2 U2 F2 U2 D' F2 D' F L' R F L2 D R' D' F U'
> ...



I know what you are doing, you're going to break the WR. Awesome times!


----------



## Iggy (Mar 30, 2013)

Maskow said:


> *3x3x3 BLD avg5: 27.17 *
> 1. 24.94 L' R2 U' D R2 F2 B2 U' F2 L2 F' R D' L2 F U2 F B' U2 D2 R2 D2 F2 B L
> 2. (DNF) F R2 B2 U R U' B F2 L B' D2 U2 F R D2 B' L' D U2 R L' U2 B' L2 F2
> 3. (24.89) R2 U2 R L' U2 F R' F' R2 U2 F2 U2 D' F2 D' F L' R F L2 D R' D' F U'
> ...


----------



## Skullush (Mar 30, 2013)

Official 5:37.56 4BLD at Princeton spring
U2/r2/OP lol

EDIT: official 5BLD success, 14:24, overall PB by far
Also 3BLD competition PB of 55.21


----------



## Username (Mar 30, 2013)

Skullush said:


> Official 5:37.56 4BLD at Princeton spring
> U2/r2/OP lol



Nice! I don't even memo centers in that time


----------



## Riley (Mar 30, 2013)

MBLD: 12/12 in 44:02.49[33:30.77]

Woot! First 12/12, my 5th attempt.


----------



## Username (Mar 30, 2013)

3BLD PB single: 1:45.xy


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 30, 2013)

Sub-1 3x3x3 BLD in competition! At UIUC. 56.25.

Such an easy scramble - 11 cycle edges, 5 cycle corners. Ridiculous.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Mar 30, 2013)

Maskow said:


> *3x3x3 BLD avg5: 27.17 *
> 1. 24.94 L' R2 U' D R2 F2 B2 U' F2 L2 F' R D' L2 F U2 F B' U2 D2 R2 D2 F2 B L
> 2. (DNF) F R2 B2 U R U' B F2 L B' D2 U2 F R D2 B' L' D U2 R L' U2 B' L2 F2
> 3. (24.89) R2 U2 R L' U2 F R' F' R2 U2 F2 U2 D' F2 D' F L' R F L2 D R' D' F U'
> ...



Great. What timer do you use to get the memo times separately?

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## Username (Mar 30, 2013)

DennisStrehlau said:


> Great. What timer do you use to get the memo times separately?
> 
> Greetings, Dennis



qqtimer and cstimer have the possibility (atleast, probably even more timers)


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 30, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> Sub-1 3x3x3 BLD in competition! At UIUC. 56.25.
> 
> Such an easy scramble - 11 cycle edges, 5 cycle corners. Ridiculous.



awesome! is there a video of it?


----------



## stevecho816 (Mar 30, 2013)

Started doing BLD again and got 6:56.95 
D L2 U' B2 L2 U B2 F2 L2 D2 U L' B' F2 U B L' B' F D U2 
I need to get my success rate up.


----------



## etshy (Mar 30, 2013)

3BLD 3:08.37[1:41.86] , tied up my PB , SUB3 here i come


----------



## nccube (Mar 30, 2013)

2/2 in 13:33.88

First serious MBLD attempt. Maybe I'll try another one tomorrow


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Mar 31, 2013)

Username said:


> qqtimer and cstimer have the possibility (atleast, probably even more timers)



Thanks man. I tried them both but i guess its too interrupting for me. I thought it would be easier.

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## Micael (Mar 31, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> Sub-1 3x3x3 BLD in competition! At UIUC. 56.25.
> 
> Such an easy scramble - 11 cycle edges, 5 cycle corners. Ridiculous.



Congratulation and well deserved!

Do you really mean "cycle"?


----------



## mande (Mar 31, 2013)

11/12 official multi in 59:xx (one cube 3 edges off) after fail first attempt 8/12


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 31, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> awesome! is there a video of it?


Not that I know about, but it's possible someone else might have taken one - there were a lot of cameras around.



Micael said:


> Do you really mean "cycle"?


Sorry if what I said was unclear. By that I meant there was a single cycle of 11 edges, and a single cycle of 5 corners. So I just had to solve 2 pairs of corners and 5 pairs of edges, and I was done. Ridiculously lucky scramble, and even luckier for me that it was like this in my particular orientation.


----------



## Mikel (Mar 31, 2013)

10:30.00 4x4 BLD solve at UIUC Spring 2013

Also, 1:53.68 3x3 BLD


Sadly i DNF'd the easy first scramble on 3x3


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Mar 31, 2013)

YES! Just got my first 3BLD success, and the time was 9:22.39[6:45.13], so fast enough to not be an official DNF. I'm using Old Pochmann, but I intend to switch to M2 edges, I just need to get round to learning the algorithms. This was I think my 14th or 15th full attempt, including around 5 that were only a few swapped/flipped/twisted pieces away from solved. Feels so good to finally get it!


----------



## etshy (Mar 31, 2013)

TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> YES! Just got my first 3BLD success, and the time was 9:22.39[6:45.13], so fast enough to not be an official DNF. I'm using Old Pochmann, but I intend to switch to M2 edges, I just need to get round to learning the algorithms. This was I think my 14th or 15th full attempt, including around 5 that were only a few swapped/flipped/twisted pieces away from solved. Feels so good to finally get it!



congrats  I told you that you will get it soon enough


----------



## A Leman (Apr 1, 2013)

51.40 3BLD PB
L2 U2 L2 B R2 F' D2 L2 F R2 D' L R' D2 F L2 R' B L2 D'



Spoiler



Memo:
[SG JN] Shaggy jumps on Jen
[XC FL] my XC shirt under a filter
[RV PU] a raven attacks Plu
NaG QuaD (Visual for twists)

Execution:
[LD2L’,U2]
[R’D’R,U]
x’L’U2LUL’UL RU2R’U’RU’l’

[U,MDM’]
x’L2 UM’U2MUrL
r2UMU2M’Ur2
[ULU’,M]
M2U2MU2M
U2MURU’M’UR’U


Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 1, 2013)

Just completed my first sucesful M2 method solve for edges only. I'm slowly gettin there.


----------



## Ollie (Apr 1, 2013)

*Multi BLD* 2/2 1:36.47

R' F L U B' F' R2 F' B' D2 B2 F L2 D2 F' D' R D' U' R2 F' L2 U2 D' L2
F' D2 B' R2 L2 U' L2 B L2 D F' D R2 L2 D' U2 R B2 L U2 F R2 L U' L


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 1, 2013)

Ollie said:


> *Multi BLD* 2/2 1:36.47
> 
> R' F L U B' F' R2 F' B' D2 B2 F L2 D2 F' D' R D' U' R2 F' L2 U2 D' L2
> F' D2 B' R2 L2 U' L2 B L2 D F' D R2 L2 D' U2 R B2 L U2 F R2 L U' L



Wow! I can't even do one that fast.


----------



## brandbest1 (Apr 1, 2013)

4x4 BLD PB

Time: 13:29.00

Memo: [Wings, Corners, Centers]
Wings: NO, HeW CIn's SeX F**Ks the MoVes of BJ and ED 'TiLl PaQs of gUAvas
Corners: ES un GaP, Vamos! (lol spanish, with parity)
Centers: AUstralians and hEfeI-ians QuacK at ViDeos and MoRe OS's of HP and XT


----------



## Username (Apr 1, 2013)

4BLD PB: 17:38.29

Method: U2/r2/OP


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 1, 2013)

5BLD success on first attempt!!!

On video too  Will probably post a new thread.

Sucks it's on April first though, nobody will believe me


----------



## Username (Apr 1, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 5BLD success on first attempt!!!
> 
> On video too  Will probably post a new thread.
> 
> Sucks it's on April first though, nobody will believe me



Nice! Congratulations! U2/r2/M2/OP?

What was the time?

I really need to get a success now...


----------



## Julian (Apr 1, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 5BLD success on first attempt!!!
> 
> On video too  Will probably post a new thread.
> 
> Sucks it's on April first though, nobody will believe me


Great job!


----------



## etshy (Apr 1, 2013)

3BLD av5 PB and SUB-3 Single PB 2:55  

Session average: 3:09.78
1. 3:11.89[1:33.07] L2 U2 F2 R' F2 D2 B2 R F2 L D2 F R' U' F2 L2 U' L' D' U2 B 
2. (3:52.89[1:42.18]) B2 D2 F2 U' L2 D B2 F2 U F2 R2 B' D U L B' F2 D2 L2 D U' 
3. (2:55.93[1:15.81]) D' B U2 B2 R2 L' U' L2 D R' U' R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 D' B2 D' F2 B2 
4. 3:20.56[1:36.74] B2 D2 R2 F' L2 B F L2 D2 F L' D' R' B L' D' U B2 U B' U' 
5. 2:56.90[1:25.02] B2 U2 R B2 L2 D2 L' B2 F2 L R' U' L' D' U B' R2 D' B' R' B'


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Apr 1, 2013)

3x3x3 BLD - 44.86 seconds 

New PB. One solved edge, nothgin else. BAM!
This was the seconds sub-50 within 6 solves. 
I'm getting sub-50s more and more often and i am able to get sub-1 even on hard scrambles more and more often, too  

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 2, 2013)

3x3 bld 1:33.86[37.53] pb by 4 sekun

slow execution lol


----------



## Noahaha (Apr 2, 2013)

PB lol 25.32 R2 U2 L2 R2 B2 R2 U L2 U' L R D' F D2 U R2 U2 L2 B


----------



## Riley (Apr 2, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> PB lol 25.32 R2 U2 L2 R2 B2 R2 U L2 U' L R D' F D2 U R2 U2 L2 B



CONGRATS!


----------



## Martial (Apr 2, 2013)

PB mo3 : 36.53, 34.28, 36.84 : *35.88*


----------



## Username (Apr 2, 2013)

Just got my first ever 5BLD success!!!!! Time: 41:19.81

No parity at all.

Memo: Journey, atleast kind of
Corners: WS LB SR CE (visual corner twist)
Midges: NS DK EA IM (two visual flipped midges)
Wings: YI SG VF OR AH TP BE WC KQ DN LA
x-centers: QU FI ED JM GA OK RL WP TV HD
+-centers: EQ JV FW RN HK OT LP (visual 2-swap)

I'm so excited!


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 2, 2013)

Username said:


> Just got my first ever 5BLD success!!!!! Time: 41:19.81
> 
> No parity at all.
> 
> ...



Awesome! This is excellent! Congrats :tu


----------



## Username (Apr 2, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Awesome! This is excellent! Congrats :tu



Thanks! It was my second attempt ever, and it's only about 2 1/2 weeks since my first 4BLD success


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 2, 2013)

Username said:


> Thanks! It was my second attempt ever, and it's only about 2 1/2 weeks since my first 4BLD success



That's what makes it more awesome


----------



## etshy (Apr 2, 2013)

Username said:


> Just got my first ever 5BLD success!!!!! Time: 41:19.81
> 
> No parity at all.
> 
> ...



WELL DONE   Looks like I'm the only one who still didn't try 5BLD  I ordered a SS 5x5 yesterday , I hope it gets here soon


----------



## A Leman (Apr 2, 2013)

New 5BLD PB
16:31.19[8:06]


----------



## jorgeskm (Apr 2, 2013)

4x4:
*6:35.58* Rw U' Fw' B' U2 R' B2 D2 U2 Rw' Uw B' U2 D2 F' Fw2 Rw' B F2 R L Rw D' Fw Rw B2 Fw D2 Rw Fw F2 R' U L2 Uw F Rw F' Fw L'
Memo 3:50 + -.


----------



## Riley (Apr 2, 2013)

MBLD: 13/13 in 53:04.51[35:38.02]. So many recall problems compared to my other 13 cube attempts. But in the end, I got it. Last time, my execution was 11 minutes. This time, with the recall problems, it was 18 minutes. Still, a PB. I'll be trying 14 next!


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 2, 2013)

Riley said:


> MBLD: 13/13 in 53:04.51[35:38.02]. So many recall problems compared to my other 13 cube attempts. But in the end, I got it. Last time, my execution was 11 minutes. This time, with the recall problems, it was 18 minutes. Still, a PB. I'll be trying 14 next!



8/8 plz


----------



## Riley (Apr 3, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> 8/8 plz



Fine. I promised I wouldn't change my signature until I got then anyway. Maybe I'll do it tonight.

EDIT: 5/8 in 30:44.63[20:03.75]. I hate 8 cubes. I had more recall problems than I had with 13.

First regular 3BLD solve of the day: 32.40

U2 R2 B2 R2 D F2 D' B2 D' L2 D F R' U2 L' F2 R2 D B' D F' 

Had parity and a twisted corner. 9 second memo.


----------



## Crowned xerxes (Apr 4, 2013)

FIRST 3X3 BLD SUCCESS, ummm 4th attempt.
Memo was-For edges, No parity.
Ryan,Can't,Quit,Why,Lean,Howie,Because,Everyone,Xtra,Testosterone,Kick,Because.
Memo for corners- There was 1 solved corner and 2 flipped corners.
A,O,I,D Then I just remembered that FDR needs to rotate right and the RDR If that is right lol needs to be rotated to the right.
And bam I solved it lol. It took 10:19.78 but whatever I am happy.


----------



## Noahaha (Apr 4, 2013)

Crowned xerxes said:


> FIRST 3X3 BLD SUCCESS, ummm 4th attempt.
> Memo was-For edges, No parity.
> Ryan,Can't,Quit,Why,Lean,Howie,Because,Everyone,Xtra,Testosterone,Kick,Because.
> Memo for corners- There was 1 solved corner and 2 flipped corners.
> ...



You might want to use letter pairs so that you can memorize half as many words for edges. Just uploaded a video to Cubing World on the topic.

Congratulations btw!


----------



## Crowned xerxes (Apr 4, 2013)

When I tried to memo like that I got confused, do you mean like the word Howdy is for The letter H and W?

Thanks!


----------



## Noahaha (Apr 4, 2013)

Crowned xerxes said:


> When I tried to memo like that I got confused, do you mean like the word Howdy is for The letter H and W?
> 
> Thanks!



Yeah. It just takes a little getting used to. The video explains everything.


----------



## Riley (Apr 4, 2013)

First time (I think) that I've gotten two sub-30's in one day.

29.60 R' U L' D2 B' R D' B' U F B2 D' B2 R2 L2 D F2 D' F2 U2 
29.51 F L2 F L2 U2 F R2 B2 R2 D2 F' L R2 U2 B' U L B2 L B'


----------



## Iggy (Apr 4, 2013)

46.58 3BLD PB! Exactly 5 seconds slower than the Malaysian NR. Also got it on cam. 

U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L U2 R' B2 L2 U' F L U L2 F' U2 R F2


----------



## etshy (Apr 4, 2013)

3BLD single and mo3 PBs  

1. 2:52.71 R2 U B2 U' F2 U2 R2 D2 F2 D2 R' D' B' L2 B' L F' L2 U' R' U'
2. 2:56.28 D2 F2 U2 R2 U' L2 F2 R2 L2 U2 B2 L D L2 D2 F L' D B' F L'
3. 2:46.28 F2 L2 U F2 D R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U' R' L B' U' L U' B2 L U2 B' U

mo3 : 2:51.76


----------



## Ollie (Apr 4, 2013)

Something different (ish, aronpm did this a lot better a long time ago):



Spoiler


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 4, 2013)

Riley said:


> First time (I think) that I've gotten two sub-30's in one day.
> 
> 29.60 R' U L' D2 B' R D' B' U F B2 D' B2 R2 L2 D F2 D' F2 U2
> 29.51 F L2 F L2 U2 F R2 B2 R2 D2 F' L R2 U2 B' U L B2 L B'



How you so fast 

My accomplishment: 

1:46.xx 3BLD with M2/OP, audio edges and image corners.
I now have three 1:4x.xx solves with 3 different methods, my 3 best times.
My PB is still with Old Pochmann


----------



## etshy (Apr 4, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> How you so fast
> with 3 different methods



Op and M2/OP , what is the 3rd method ? I suppose you have a good memo system  
I'm in the process of making my own list of letter pair , my memo is about 1:10~1:20 :'(


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 4, 2013)

etshy said:


> Op and M2/OP , what is the 3rd method ? I suppose you have a good memo system
> I'm in the process of making my own list of letter pair , my memo is about 1:10~1:20 :'(



Well, it's the same execution method, but different memo method.

1:43.1x: Old Pochmann execution, letter-pair edges and OP corner
1:43.60: M2/OP execution, letter pair edges and OP corners
1:46.xx: M2/OP execution, Audio edges, Image corners

My memo isn't all that great, it was like 1:05 on the 1:46 and 1:00 on the 1:43.60 and probably like 50 on the 1:43.60.


----------



## etshy (Apr 4, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Well, it's the same execution method, but different memo method.
> 
> 1:43.1x: Old Pochmann execution, letter-pair edges and OP corner
> 1:43.60: M2/OP execution, letter pair edges and OP corners
> ...



then you must have a HIGH TPS  my execution is around 1:20 , but I'm improving , I have only started doing BLD since mid February , when did you started BLD ? 

another thing , Have you made a list of images or you just think of it on spot ?


----------



## Riley (Apr 4, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> How you so fast



I practiced a lot. Nice improvement btw.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 4, 2013)

etshy said:


> then you must have a HIGH TPS  my execution is around 1:20 , but I'm improving , I have only started doing BLD since mid February , when did you started BLD ?
> 
> another thing , Have you made a list of images or you just think of it on spot ?



Haha, I started in July/August 2011, but I never really practiced and started out with some really crappy methods.

I just think them up on the spot.


----------



## Ollie (Apr 5, 2013)

*5BLD* PB memo + success 6:29.98[2:32] U' F2 D' b2 L2 D L l2 U u d' l' L B' L r' R' F d' F' B R D b2 F2 U L u r' F2 B D' d2 f' L D' B' D l' u2 U' B l L' F B2 r2 l2 b' f F' l' B' U r2 B2 f2 b2 D b'

To be honest, the scramble on the borderline of being ridiculously easy. I executed slowly in order to not wake up the couple next door...


----------



## etshy (Apr 5, 2013)

4BLD 5th attempt and 3rd success (PB) 25:26.26[14:48.11] , beats last PB by 5 mins


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 5, 2013)

Gah, I nearly had it!!! Did the whole solve of a 3BLD to the very end only to find that 2 edges are misoriented. :/


----------



## etshy (Apr 5, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> Gah, I nearly had it!!! Did the whole solve of a 3BLD to the very end only to find that 2 edges are misoriented. :/



You will get it very soon I'm sure  you're so close


----------



## Iggy (Apr 6, 2013)

1:02.08 3BLD PB avg5. Surprisingly didn't have any DNFs.


----------



## Crowned xerxes (Apr 6, 2013)

Zane_C said:


> Lol, I thought it would be great for BLD.
> R F' R2 U2 D2 R F2 R' B F' R2 F' B D2 B' F2 U B F' L' B2 F L B2 R for those that haven't seen it.



Wow that is ridiculous!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 6, 2013)

3:36.06(1:24) PB single. First sub-4 success. No parity. No flipped/twisted pieces. 1 solved corner, 1 solved edge.


----------



## Ollie (Apr 6, 2013)

Crowned xerxes said:


> Wow that is ridiculous!



Lol, 23.43. I basically assumed there would be no flipped edges or twisted corners and plowed on through for 9s memo.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 6, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> 3:36.06(1:24) PB single. First sub-4 success. No parity. No flipped/twisted pieces. 1 solved corner, 1 solved edge.



You might want to work on execution, your memo seems good, but execution could easily be much faster.


----------



## Crowned xerxes (Apr 6, 2013)

I didn't even attempt it ha, nice solve though, I did count it though, I think it was 5 solved edges and 2 solved corners?


----------



## jorgeskm (Apr 6, 2013)

4x4 BLD: 
1. 6:10.40 F2 L' Fw2 R D2 L' Rw B2 F2 Rw' D' R' U' R' F2 D' U2 Uw' L' D2 Fw2 F2 B' Rw2 D2 Uw' U B2 R' D' Uw F L2 B2 L2 Fw2 F' Rw Fw2 R'
Memo in 3:30. Centers very easy.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 6, 2013)

Crowned xerxes said:


> Wow that is ridiculous!



lol, 49.34


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 6, 2013)

4BLD PB: 18:46.53

Had it on video, but it stopped recording just as I put on my blindfold :fp

Weekly comp scramble. First success in over 6 months


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 6, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> You might want to work on execution, your memo seems good, but execution could easily be much faster.



Yeah. I was going to ask then I saw this lol.


----------



## etshy (Apr 7, 2013)

I tried to do a 3BLD av12 , not bad , and I also got a new PB 2:40  

success rate 7/12 
best mo3: 3:05.61
best avg5: 3:05.61
av12: DNF  

1. 2:43.03[1:27.19] F2 L2 U2 B2 U R2 D' F2 D L2 U' F L2 R' F2 D F' L B2 F 
2. DNF(2:54.61)[1:16.23] B' L2 B' R2 B' L2 B L2 B' D2 F' U' R2 F R2 D F L' B U B' 
3. DNF(3:25.93)[1:29.55] U B2 D' B2 U R2 B2 U F2 L D F D B' R D R F' L B' 
4. 2:51.88[1:29.30] U' D' R2 B D' R2 L' D' L B L2 U2 F' U2 B2 R2 B U2 R2 U2 
5. (2:40.62[1:22.88]) F2 D L2 D' L2 F2 D F2 U2 F2 L2 F' D L F D R2 D2 B U R2 
6. DNF(3:30.12)[1:54.20] D2 L2 F2 D F2 U L2 D B2 U' L2 R B F' U F D L U2 R2 B 
7. 3:45.45[1:31.18] B2 U2 R2 U2 B' L2 R2 U2 F' D' B' L' U2 B' L R' D B2 F2 
8. 2:44.80[1:24.44] U2 F2 L2 D2 L D2 R D2 U2 L2 R2 D' R F L' U2 B R D L U2 
9. 2:46.58[1:19.61] U2 L2 D L2 D' B2 U2 B2 U F2 D B F' L B' L2 R2 U' B R' B' 
10. DNF(3:40.46)[1:32.05] L2 R2 F2 U' F2 U B2 D' R2 D U' R' B R2 D L' F R' F' R' B 
11. (DNF(2:37.95)[1:50.13]) U B U R F D2 R2 L' D' F U R2 F2 D' B2 D2 R2 L2 F2 U2 L2 
12. 3:00.23[1:26.57] D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U B2 D2 F2 L2 F D2 U' F2 L2 F' R' D' U L 

I need to work on my consistency 

Edit : mo3 and av5 recalculated


----------



## qqwref (Apr 7, 2013)

etshy said:


> best mo3: 2:44.00 (σ = 3.06)
> best avg5: 2:44.80 (σ = 1.78)


I think something is wrong with the timer you're using... I hope you weren't using the latest version of qqtimer.


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 7, 2013)

9/13 multi in 58mins. Okfien its more of a fail, my PB is 10/10 but 13s my biggest attempt


----------



## etshy (Apr 7, 2013)

qqwref said:


> I think something is wrong with the timer you're using... I hope you weren't using the latest version of qqtimer.



yes I was using it , is there is something wrong with it ?

Edit : I think you're right , I calculated mo3 myself and I got 2:42.78 and best av5 was 2:44.76


----------



## Iggy (Apr 7, 2013)

1/2 multi in 4:39.67, first multi in weeks. Off by an edge target.

Edit: 46.54 3BLD PB on ttw.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 7, 2013)

etshy said:


> yes I was using it , is there is something wrong with it ?
> 
> Edit : I think you're right , I calculated mo3 myself and I got 2:42.78 and best av5 was 2:44.76


No, you're still completely wrong, your best mean of 3 is 3:05.61 (solves 7 through 9) and in fact your best avg5 is the same (solves 5 through 9).


----------



## etshy (Apr 7, 2013)

qqwref said:


> No, you're still completely wrong, your best mean of 3 is 3:05.61 (solves 7 through 9) and in fact your best avg5 is the same (solves 5 through 9).



oh I see , looks like I wasn't fully aware of the concept of mo3 , thanks 

Edit : I corrected the mo3 and the av5 in the initial post


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 8, 2013)

AHHH! Again! Just BARELY off!!!! 21 (Yes 21) minutes wasted! :/

Quick question, how do you know when your completely finished with cycling everything? By that I mean, how do you know you have hit every single edge or corner when creating the memo for it? I have trouble keeping track of which pieces I have memorized and which I haven't.

And, if someone doesn't mind, could they tell me what the memo would be for this scramble (Speff's letter scheme)? My color scheme is Blue on top, red on front. If that matters. I don't think it does though. Just scramble with your color scheme as the starting orientation.

U2 L2 U L2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 U F2 L' F2 U L B' U' L F2 U R2

My memo was:

Corner:
PM BU FS N

Edge:
DW HN JF IM QX B

And the parity fix.

I'm not sure if the error was from memo or negligence of a piece or what...


----------



## etshy (Apr 8, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> Quick question, how do you know when your completely finished with cycling everything? By that I mean, how do you know you have hit every single edge or corner when creating the memo for it? I have trouble keeping track of which pieces I have memorized and which I haven't.



You have 11 targets if no egde is in place , so if there is no new cycles , you will have 11 targets , for each new cycle add 1 target , so i.e if 1 edge in place and you broke into 1 additional cycle then you will have 10+1 targets , so on general number of targets = number of unsolved pieces+number of new cycles , and the same for corners , except corners have only 7 targets to solve

as for this memo , I checked it and it is right , I guess you missed something during execution  

I hope you get your first success soon


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 8, 2013)

etshy said:


> You have 11 targets if no egde is in place , so if there is no new cycles , you will have 11 targets , for each new cycle add 1 target , so i.e if 1 edge in place and you broke into 1 additional cycle then you will have 10+1 targets , so on general number of targets = number of unsolved pieces+number of new cycles , and the same for corners , except corners have only 7 targets to solve
> 
> as for this memo , I checked it and it is right , I guess you missed something during execution
> 
> I hope you get your first success soon



You can also check if all the pieces are included by putting a finger on every piece during review (except for the last, since you only have 10 fingers ). Works better on corners though.


----------



## etshy (Apr 8, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> You can also check if all the pieces are included by putting a finger on every piece during review (except for the last, since you only have 10 fingers ). Works better on corners though.



I don't know which method is faster but maskow uses this method , so may be it's faster 

Edit: 

3BLD (PB) 2:31.99[1:14.58] R' L' U' F2 R' U2 F' D R2 B2 R F2 R2 U2 R F2 U2 B2 R


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 8, 2013)

I've been doing what antoine suggested to check usually lol. It is quite hard to do on edges haha. But I like the more mathematical approach better. That's a pretty nice way to know for sure.

Hmm, I wonder what I messed up on then. I can't believe I had a problem with execution, I do that perfectly under my desk when I am reading a memo for a certain solve.

And I just did another attempt. This time 3 edges and 3 corners were cycled incorrectly somehow.
Oh, I just reverse engineered my solve and found that I had the last target on my corners incorrectly. Shoot. I am going to keep trying until I get it. Tonight is the night it happens. Haha.


----------



## etshy (Apr 8, 2013)

3BLD 

accuracy: 4/5 
Session average: 2:52.85 
1. 3:07.45[1:33.99] B2 F2 R' F2 D2 L2 F2 L D2 U2 R U' B' R' F D' R' F2 D' R2 D 
2. 2:36.37[1:11.08] L2 D2 B2 F2 R D2 B2 L2 F2 R' F2 D F L' B U2 B2 D' F R' 
3. 2:54.73[1:32.65] F' R' L D F' R2 L U F' D' L2 F' L2 F2 L2 F U2 R2 D2 R2 F 
4. (DNF(2:26.48)[1:05.17]) L F B U' R2 D' L D F' B2 D' R2 F2 R2 U' B2 U B2 U2 
5. (2:22.97[1:07.38]) B2 R2 B' F2 L2 R2 F' U2 F' D2 U' F2 U' F' L B2 F R2 D R' 

5th solve is PB  today is a good day


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 8, 2013)

etshy said:


> 3BLD
> 
> accuracy: 4/5
> Session average: 2:52.85
> ...



Pretty good accuracy. Avg5 is way faster than my PB avg5


----------



## etshy (Apr 8, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Pretty good accuracy. Avg5 is way faster than my PB avg5



but your PB single is so much faster than mine  

you got a 6.47 on 3x3 , that's impressive


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 8, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> You can also check if all the pieces are included by putting a finger on every piece during review (except for the last, since you only have 10 fingers ). Works better on corners though.



I actually do this for edges on every solve for 3x3x3. By the time you're down to the last 2 or 3 pieces, you don't usually have to do it for them since you can see and remember them, so usually 8 fingers or so is enough to get the job done.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 8, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> I actually do this for edges on every solve for 3x3x3. By the time you're down to the last 2 or 3 pieces, you don't usually have to do it for them since you can see and remember them, so usually 8 fingers or so is enough to get the job done.



It's hard for 4x4 bld though... when I have 21 wing targets and I'm stuck looking for a 2 cycle somewhere


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 8, 2013)

etshy said:


> but your PB single is so much faster than mine
> 
> you got a 6.47 on 3x3 , that's impressive



3x3 has nothing to do with BLD. My success rate is horrid. I've got 20 DNFs in a row on my current session


----------



## Noahaha (Apr 8, 2013)

If you want to be world class, you'll have to ditch the fingers.

Two best ways:

1. (easy mode) Use the formula to make sure you haven't missed any pieces. i.e. # of targets = 11 (or 7 for corners - number of solved or flipped pieces + # of cycle breaks.

2. (takes some practice) Just know what pieces you've hit and which ones you haven't.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 8, 2013)

*I DID IT!*
21:49.40
15 minute memo. I'm alot more tired, so it took me a lot longer this time.
Had so many cycles and targets. It was 14 edge targets and 8 corners. I am so shocked I actually got that one. I was 100% expecting not to solve it lol. I'M SO FRIGGIN HAPPY RIGHT NOW.
I did notice this is the only attempt I have done that had no parity... maybe I am messing up the parity somehow.

corner
CB NG XT KG

edge
AO BI ND WB FG LH JH

some of those were hard to find words for too.

Thank you noah for your tutorial, I couldn't have done it without your help.


----------



## uniacto (Apr 8, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> *I DID IT!*
> 21:49.40
> 15 minute memo. I'm alot more tired, so it took me a lot longer this time.
> Had so many cycles and targets. It was 14 edge targets and 8 corners. I am so shocked I actually got that one. I was 100% expecting not to solve it lol. I'M SO FRIGGIN HAPPY RIGHT NOW.
> ...



:tu:tu:tu

nice job!


----------



## Noahaha (Apr 8, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> *I DID IT!*
> 21:49.40
> 15 minute memo. I'm alot more tired, so it took me a lot longer this time.
> Had so many cycles and targets. It was 14 edge targets and 8 corners. I am so shocked I actually got that one. I was 100% expecting not to solve it lol. I'M SO FRIGGIN HAPPY RIGHT NOW.
> ...



Good job!


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 8, 2013)

Thank you both


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 8, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> *I DID IT!*
> 21:49.40
> 15 minute memo. I'm alot more tired, so it took me a lot longer this time.
> Had so many cycles and targets. It was 14 edge targets and 8 corners. I am so shocked I actually got that one. I was 100% expecting not to solve it lol. I'M SO FRIGGIN HAPPY RIGHT NOW.
> ...



Awesome! That is so cool! My turn to feel jealous lol. :tu

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Iggy (Apr 8, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> *I DID IT!*
> 21:49.40
> 15 minute memo. I'm alot more tired, so it took me a lot longer this time.
> Had so many cycles and targets. It was 14 edge targets and 8 corners. I am so shocked I actually got that one. I was 100% expecting not to solve it lol. I'M SO FRIGGIN HAPPY RIGHT NOW.
> ...



Congrats! :tu


----------



## etshy (Apr 8, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 3x3 has nothing to do with BLD. My success rate is horrid. I've got 20 DNFs in a row on my current session



I'm sure that you will be breaking 3x3 WR in the next year, you're one of the best  as for me I only practiced 3x3 for 4 months then I quit 2 months ago just as I started BLD , so I guess I will only improve in BLD and I will stuck forever @ sub 30 av on 3x3  



JF1zl3 said:


> *I DID IT!*
> 21:49.40
> 15 minute memo. I'm alot more tired, so it took me a lot longer this time.
> Had so many cycles and targets. It was 14 edge targets and 8 corners. I am so shocked I actually got that one. I was 100% expecting not to solve it lol. I'M SO FRIGGIN HAPPY RIGHT NOW.
> ...




congrats  good job :tu


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Apr 8, 2013)

3x3x3 BLD - 41.13 seconds

New PB. This one should have been sub-40 :fp
I am really tired because i only slept for 4 hours (university started again) and so 
maybe i would have been faster on that scramble without beeing so tired. 
I am happy anyway :tu

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## Ollie (Apr 8, 2013)

Worn the absolute crap out of my 4x4x4 by doing a few hundred Yau solves (over a few days.) Moved on to try it in a 4BLD session and now slice moves are possible (thus so are sub-2 execution times.)

*4BLD* 
Ao5 3:34.11
Mo3 3:23.23
inc. singles of 3:08.xx and 3:12.xx

*5BLD*
'Safety' Mo3 7:44.41

Accuracy is returning  Some serious 3BLD and MultiBLD practice and Nottingham should be a good comp


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Apr 8, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Worn the absolute crap out of my 4x4x4 by doing a few hundred Yau solves (over a few days.) Moved on to try it in a 4BLD session and now slice moves are possible (thus so are sub-2 execution times.)
> 
> *4BLD*
> Ao5 3:34.11
> ...



Just incredible :tu
Good luck Ollie.

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 8, 2013)

2:30 BLD solve in class on 42mm Zhanchi


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 8, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 2:30 BLD solve in class on 42mm Zhanchi



Lol. 42 so you can fit it in your pocket?


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 8, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Lol. 42 so you can fit it in your pocket?



Nah, my pencil case.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 8, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Nah, my pencil case.



Ok. I wanna avg 2 min by end of April. Then at school assembly, attempt and fail. It'll happen if I try it.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 9, 2013)

Yesh. PB. 3:18.32(1:03). Previous was 3:36.xx. First success with twisted corner iirc. Memo improving. Need to work on exec. Memo: Edges: University of Western AEro. NoPe JosH. RiDe Laps. Corners: yoU WOBble THem. Visual twisted corner.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 9, 2013)

2/2 Multi PB: 8:26.21

Not super happy though considering I have many 7:xx.xx 1/2s


----------



## A Leman (Apr 10, 2013)

F B2 U R' D2 F2 R' F2 D2 L' D2 B2 L R F L' U' D B2 F' L U' D L2 B 
49.42 PB First Sub-50!!!

Very easy execution, but I am still happy.


----------



## Noahaha (Apr 10, 2013)

A Leman said:


> F B2 U R' D2 F2 R' F2 D2 L' D2 B2 L R F L' U' D B2 F' L U' D L2 B
> 49.42 PB First Sub-50!!!
> 
> Very easy execution, but I am still happy.



I was a witness to this in TTW. Congrats again! 

Got a 25.54 myself, which is my second fastest solve and fourth sub-WR


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 10, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> I was a witness to this in TTW. Congrats again!
> 
> Got a 25.54 myself, which is my second fastest solve and fourth sub-WR



I witnessed this too on ttw. No success today.


----------



## Riley (Apr 10, 2013)

28.46 on a 6/8 solve. Noah would understand.

It had a cycle break in edges at least!

L2 B2 F2 U2 L F2 R2 D2 F2 L R U F2 R U2 B' D B2 R' D' F2


----------



## Maskow (Apr 10, 2013)

Fast enough 

*3x3x3 MBLD:* 34/37, 50:17.41

memo time: 31:17.98 (50.76s/cube)
solve time: 18:59.43 (30.80s/cube)
total time: 1:21.55/cube

60 minutes / 81.55s = 44.14 : D

3 DNFs is my curse now. My 5 last attempts: 34/37, 34/37, 32/37, 34/37, 34/37


----------



## Ollie (Apr 10, 2013)

Maskow said:


> Fast enough
> 
> *3x3x3 MBLD:* 34/37, 50:17.41
> 
> ...



 are the mistakes you're making memo or execution related?


----------



## Maskow (Apr 10, 2013)

Ollie said:


> are the mistakes you're making memo or execution related?



It's really hard to say, I didn't check it. But I didn't forgot anything that I memorised.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 10, 2013)

Why do you always do exactly 37 cubes, Maskow? 

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Apr 10, 2013)

2 new PBs within 5 3x3x3 BLD solves:

1. 50.09 seconds 
2. 56.90 seconds
3. 42.30 seconds
4. 1:00.09 minutes
5. 1:11.44 minutes

-> avg of 5 - 55.69 seconds (PB)

-> mean of 3 - 49.76 seconds (PB)

I cant believe that i did an sub-50 mean of 3...

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## Wassili (Apr 10, 2013)

I can do OP Corners blindfolded, yay!  Now onto getting good at M2...


----------



## Noahaha (Apr 10, 2013)

Riley said:


> 28.46 on a 6/8 solve. Noah would understand.
> 
> It had a cycle break in edges at least!
> 
> L2 B2 F2 U2 L F2 R2 D2 F2 L R U F2 R U2 B' D B2 R' D' F2



6/8!? Seems like it could have been way faster! Did you have one of those "there must be more cycles here" moments?


----------



## Riley (Apr 11, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> 6/8!? Seems like it could have been way faster! Did you have one of those "there must be more cycles here" moments?



Yea, I probably spent ~2 seconds looking for more cycles on edges. :/

36.40 mean of best 5 in the Blindfold race! All the counting times were sub-40!


----------



## TomH (Apr 11, 2013)

first success today  something like a little over 13 minuets, still, im pumped!!! been practicing for like 4 days and not very much as im closing in on getting sub 20 so ive been focusing on that a lot as well lol. im excited c:


----------



## Maskow (Apr 11, 2013)

*MBLD:* 35/37, 54:56.13 [memo 31:53.95]
DNFs:
-two twisted edges
-3-cycle on edges

Nothing special but UWR : F


----------



## JasonK (Apr 11, 2013)

Maskow said:


> Nothing special but UWR : F



Only Maskow can say this without it sounding stupid.


----------



## Iggy (Apr 11, 2013)

Maskow said:


> *MBLD:* 35/37, 54:56.13 [memo 31:53.95]
> DNFs:
> -two twisted edges
> -3-cycle on edges
> ...



yay


----------



## cxinlee (Apr 11, 2013)

Maskow said:


> *MBLD:* 35/37, 54:56.13 [memo 31:53.95]
> DNFs:
> -two twisted edges
> -3-cycle on edges
> ...


Nice!



Just had my first 3BLD success while in a car. Took me forever, at least 15 minutes.


----------



## etshy (Apr 12, 2013)

An INSANE 3BLD Session  

Single , mo3 and Av5 *PBs* 
My accuracy increased also 



Spoiler



number of times: 9/12 *PB*
best time: 2:15.02 *PB*
worst time: 3:01.55


best mo3: 2:29.91 (σ = 12.94) *PB*
best avg5: 2:38.81 (σ = 2.72) *PB*

1. 3:01.55[1:45.29] F2 D2 L2 F2 D F2 D' R2 U F2 L D2 U R' D R U2 B' R2 F 
2. 2:45.24[1:10.14] F2 R B2 R' B2 D2 L B2 L2 R' B2 U' L2 R U' F2 L B' R U' 
3. 2:46.17[1:18.39] D2 L2 U2 B2 L' F2 U2 R' U2 B2 R2 U' B' R' D' U' R2 U L2 F L2 
4. DNF(3:35.53)[1:50.81] F2 U L2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D' B2 L' D L2 B2 F L2 R B2 D2 F' 
5. 2:52.67[1:20.92] B2 L2 F R2 D2 L2 R2 B2 U2 R' U' R' U' F' L' D' R D2 B2 
6. 2:41.70[1:25.10] L' B' L2 D F D R2 B2 L' U' L2 U2 F' U2 D2 B' U2 B2 D2 F' D2 
7. 2:36.30[1:18.19] D2 L2 F' D2 R2 B U2 F' L2 B U2 R B L' F' R' D' R D2 R' 
8. 2:38.42[1:23.67] L2 B R2 D2 F2 D2 F' L2 D2 L2 U2 R B' L2 F D B2 R' F L' B' 
9. (2:15.02[1:01.03]) F2 U F2 D R2 D F2 L2 B2 U' R2 B L' R2 B2 U B' D F2 D L2 
10. DNF(2:32.00)[1:11.99] L2 F2 U2 L2 D' B2 D2 B2 U L2 U' R F' R B2 D2 B' U2 F R' U' 
11. (DNF(3:01.78)[1:26.99]) R2 B' R2 B U2 B D2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D' F' L' U' L2 R' B L' U B2 
12. 2:54.75[1:29.79] F2 L2 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 R B L2 B F L2 F' L F' U


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 12, 2013)

etshy said:


> An INSANE 3BLD Session
> 
> Single , mo3 and Av5 *PBs*
> My accuracy increased also
> ...



Wow, you're improving quickly!


----------



## etshy (Apr 12, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Wow, you're improving quickly!



I'm aiming @ sub-2 by end of May  I hope I could *fingers crossed*


----------



## Iggy (Apr 13, 2013)

4/4 multi in 10:50.88. First decent/good result in a while. Execution could've been faster though.

Next: 5/5 sub 20.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 13, 2013)

Hadn't done enough BLD recently, not attempted multi for about a week at least I think, and a little tired. I expected a complete fail and instead got 5/5 12:54.42 (8:44.68). Should have been faster, but not too bad, about 30s/cube slower than my best 4/4.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 13, 2013)

This is the most unlikely thing ever.

26:42.47 4BLD success.

First of all the memo sucked, and I had a ton of cycle breaks during wings. Most of the way through edge execution (I had PJ CW P left), I realized that I had executed the first letter of edge memo as P instead of N. Reluctantly, I reversed the edge memo, and redid the first few images of execution. I then realized I had forgotten to reverse some of the edge memo. I undo what I started, redo the proper amount, undo the stuff I had forgot to undo. By this point, I'm turning super fast because I'm sure I won't get it. Finally, I execute the rest of the edges, and get a success 

Oh, it's my 3rd success ever


----------



## etshy (Apr 13, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> This is the most unlikely thing ever.
> 
> 26:42.47 4BLD success.
> 
> ...



half way through this I would have removed the blindfold and surrender 
patience level +9000  
Good job :tu


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 13, 2013)

etshy said:


> half way through this I would have removed the blindfold and surrender
> patience level +9000
> Good job :tu



I almost did, but instead, I just started turning furiously fast


----------



## HEART (Apr 14, 2013)

4BLD 6:32.59...

first ever sub-7... finally after so many sub-7 dnf's  Also probably my fastest ever exec, it was like a 2 minute exec.


----------



## Mikel (Apr 14, 2013)

4x4 BLD: 7:50.74

First scramble in weekly comp 2013-15

First ever sub-9:30


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 14, 2013)

26:46.23 4BLD success. 
Almost exactly the same thing happened as my last attempt, except if was with centers instead of wings this time...



HEART said:


> 4BLD 6:32.59...
> 
> first ever sub-7... finally after so many sub-7 dnf's  Also probably my fastest ever exec, it was like a 2 minute exec.



Update sig?


----------



## Iggy (Apr 14, 2013)

3/5 multi in 13:05.20.


----------



## stevecho816 (Apr 14, 2013)

I am bad

2:40.50 PB BLD single


----------



## etshy (Apr 15, 2013)

3BLD *PB* 2:04.40[1:00.09] F' B' L U' D R D L F U2 F' U2 F U2 B' L2 B' U2 F2 , Should have been a Sub-2


----------



## Julian (Apr 15, 2013)

etshy said:


> 3BLD *PB* 2:04.40[1:00.09]


Nice progress


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 15, 2013)

14:29.66 4BLD PB 

First sub-15 (first sub-18:40 too )

Scramble: Rw' U Rw Uw R Rw L' Fw2 Rw2 U' Uw' B R2 D U R2 D' R2 Uw2 D2 B2 F' Fw' D Fw2 Uw' B2 Fw' R D F2 U2 B L2 Fw' F' D B' U' F'

Julian, watch out


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 15, 2013)

4BLD PB 5:31.44 (2:49.65). Memo wasn't too bad, a few pauses in execution though. Scramble wasn't bad so maybe should have been faster.
My modded SS is awesome and will probably get a little better with more breaking in , and possibly evening out some of the modding at some point since I can't seem to file plastic consistently .


----------



## Julian (Apr 15, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 14:29.66 4BLD PB
> 
> First sub-15 (first sub-18:40 too )
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## CHJ (Apr 15, 2013)

5BLD 27:46

pretty slow but needed a solve for cam after a couple months of trolling, scramble was awful and I took double memo time to ensure success, thus so 

scramble: r' f2 B' U' u' r' l L2 B2 l r F' L' l f' F' d' L' B' F b' u' F' R2 d u2 L R b2 F' d D' b' U b f2 F D B' l2 F2 l b2 L2 U2 f' l r2 L' B f l2 u2 U2 B2 L2 b' R2 f2 B2


----------



## etshy (Apr 15, 2013)

Mean of 3 *PB* : 2:20.47
1. 2:36.83[1:10.87] D2 R' B2 L2 U2 L B2 L2 B2 R U2 B' F2 U' L R F D' B' U F 
2. 2:05.95[59.23] R2 D' L2 B2 D2 F2 U R2 D' F2 U B' F2 D' L' D2 R2 D2 B' F U2 
3. 2:18.62[1:06.10] L2 F L2 F R2 B F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 R B F' D' B' L' B' U' B2 R' 



Julian said:


> Nice progress



thanks  but still no Sub-2 



antoineccantin said:


> 14:29.66 4BLD PB



NICE :tu


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 16, 2013)

etshy said:


> Mean of 3 *PB* : 2:20.47
> 1. 2:36.83[1:10.87] D2 R' B2 L2 U2 L B2 L2 B2 R U2 B' F2 U' L R F D' B' U F
> 2. 2:05.95[59.23] R2 D' L2 B2 D2 F2 U R2 D' F2 U B' F2 D' L' D2 R2 D2 B' F U2
> 3. 2:18.62[1:06.10] L2 F L2 F R2 B F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 R B F' D' B' L' B' U' B2 R'


Wow, you're improving really fast. Good luck with that sub-2. You'll be faster than me in no time 



> NICE :tu





Julian said:


> Nice



Thanks guys


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 16, 2013)

Marcell 5BLD 5:07.06 [2:37]
Wat


----------



## Username (Apr 16, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> Marcell 5BLD 5:07.06 [2:37]
> Wat



Video?


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 16, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> Marcell 5BLD 5:07.06 [2:37]
> Wat



what what what


----------



## Ollie (Apr 16, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> Marcell 5BLD 5:07.06 [2:37]
> Wat



This is scary. Really, really scary.


----------



## nccube (Apr 16, 2013)

1:29.03 3BLD


----------



## Julian (Apr 16, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> Marcell 5BLD 5:07.06 [2:37]
> Wat


WHAT


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 16, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> Marcell 5BLD 5:07.06 [2:37]
> Wat



How come you're always posting Marcell's stuff?


----------



## Noahaha (Apr 16, 2013)

Ollie said:


> This is scary. Really, really scary.



Not as scary as his 25.09 3BLD avg5 or 28.88 avg12.


----------



## A Leman (Apr 16, 2013)

Ollie said:


> This is scary. Really, really scary.



2:30 5bld execution may be the most unbelievable thing I have heard in a while. I completely believe Marcell did it. I am just suprised that the UWR could be broken by that much. At this rate, Blders are going to scare the MA's.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 16, 2013)

While sitting next to the girl I like, I got a bld success. First bld success and PB overall. 2:50.xx(1:15.xx). I failed memoing corners. There were four targets and I took thirty. Need to practice corners. Beat PB by almost 30 lol. The girl was impressed.


----------



## Iggy (Apr 16, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> Marcell 5BLD 5:07.06 [2:37]
> Wat



O_O


----------



## Crowned xerxes (Apr 16, 2013)

FIRST 2/2 MULTI SUCCESS. It was my second attempt at it. Right when I was putting down my first cube my mom interupted me and made me go help here so I just stopped the timer and came back and started the next one, without relooking at it. I did 2/2 in 21:18 seconds. I don't know if this is good but it only took 2 attempts I am so happy.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 16, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> Marcell 5BLD 5:07.06 [2:37]
> Wat



Faster than my 4BLD PB for both memo and exec, ... ... ... um ... wow. Didn't see that coming, now I have a new target to aim for.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 16, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> While sitting next to the girl I like, I got a bld success. *First bld success* and PB overall. 2:50.xx(1:15.xx). I failed memoing corners. There were four targets and I took thirty. Need to practice corners. Beat PB by almost 30 lol. The girl was impressed.



how is that your pb by 30 seconds then?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 17, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> how is that your pb by 30 seconds then?



First bld success at school.


----------



## etshy (Apr 17, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> Marcell 5BLD 5:07.06 [2:37]
> Wat



INSANE !!! 2:30 execution WHATTTTTT !


----------



## randomtypos (Apr 17, 2013)

ao3 3bld sub-1 YAY!

1:01 1:06 0:51

= 0:59.33333


----------



## etshy (Apr 17, 2013)

nothing special , just another non-SUB2 3BLD *PB* 2:01.23[57.83] F L2 B' R2 B2 R2 F U2 L2 D2 F2 U F' D L D B2 L2 B R 
actually half way through the solve I was sure that I forgot to undo a setup move , so at the end I slowly took off the blindfold then stopped the timer , BIG FAIL , this should have been a SUB2


----------



## Noahaha (Apr 17, 2013)

randomtypos said:


> ao3 3bld sub-1 YAY!
> 
> 1:01 1:06 0:51
> 
> = 0:59.33333



Oh man fast improvement!


----------



## randomtypos (Apr 17, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Oh man fast improvement!



Full 3-style corners minus a couple cycles involving DBL. I also use 3-style for FU and BD!


----------



## AlexByard (Apr 17, 2013)

etshy said:


> nothing special , just another non-SUB2 3BLD *PB* 2:01.23[57.83] F L2 B' R2 B2 R2 F U2 L2 D2 F2 U F' D L D B2 L2 B R
> actually half way through the solve I was sure that I forgot to undo a setup move , so at the end I slowly took off the blindfold then stopped the timer , BIG FAIL , this should have been a SUB2



So close! Well done!

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Riley (Apr 17, 2013)

randomtypos said:


> Full 3-style corners minus a couple cycles involving DBL. I also use 3-style for FU and BD!



Nice! Diamond Bar is going to be fun!


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Apr 17, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Not as scary as his 25.09 3BLD avg5 or 28.88 avg12.



WHAT?! Thats is unbelievable. Wow. He should do more videos because that is amazing to watch.

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## etshy (Apr 17, 2013)

2:00.73[1:00.50] B R D F R' D' R U D' F B' R2 B' L2 D2 L2 U2 B U2 F , this is sad

EDIT : *1:52.63[48.05]* L2 D2 R U2 R' B2 D2 B2 R2 B D F2 U' B' R2 B' F2 U , now I can sleep in peace

EDIT : Av12 Failed Attempt , Av5 *PB* Though , switching into images for edges , so edge memo is getting a little slow



Spoiler



number of times: 9/12
best time: 2:05.47
worst time: 2:54.37

best mo3: 2:23.34 (σ = 17.20)
*best avg5: 2:32.14 (σ = 7.49) * *PB*

1. 2:09.04[58.89] L' D L D' L' B R' B' R2 U2 R' D2 F2 D2 L U2 R F2 U2 
2. DNF(2:15.85)[1:01.41] L' B2 U2 R' B2 U2 R F2 L F2 R' F D R' B2 L' F L2 F' U F 
3. (DNF(2:43.28)[1:13.93]) U' B2 U2 L2 U B2 D B2 D2 F2 L2 R B R F R' U2 B' U' B' L' 
4. DNF(2:49.55)[1:10.28] F' R2 B U R' F' R F2 D2 L' D F2 U R2 U' R2 U L2 U F2 D 
5. 2:44.44[1:34.09] U' L2 U' L2 U2 B2 D B2 F2 R2 F' L' U' B' D' U' L' F' L R2 U2 
6. 2:54.37[1:36.23] B2 D2 B' U2 L2 F' R2 B R2 D2 B' D B' F' L' U' R U' L' D' L 
7. 2:31.86[1:14.59] R2 D U2 L2 F2 R2 U' L2 F2 D2 L2 B' L R' B D' U2 B' F2 R2 B2 
8. 2:46.36[1:23.91] B2 U2 L2 D L2 U2 R2 D R2 B2 F2 L' B' R2 U' B' U' B F' R' U' 
9. 2:39.77[1:05.74] D L' F2 R' B L U2 D2 B' D2 L2 F2 U' B2 L2 F2 U R2 
10. (2:05.47[54.62]) U F R F U2 B' D' F2 B D B2 R2 F2 R' F2 R' B2 D2 L' D2 R' 
11. 2:24.79[1:15.14] R2 D' B2 D2 F L U2 R U' R2 F' B' R2 D2 L2 D2 F' U2 L2 B 
12. 2:48.70[1:15.68] B D2 L2 B' R2 F L2 D2 B' L2 R' B2 R F' D2 B L R' U'


----------



## randomtypos (Apr 19, 2013)

Riley said:


> Nice! Diamond Bar is going to be fun!



Yes it will! I just need to work on my consistency... There are times when I DNF like 5 times in a row still :O


----------



## Noahaha (Apr 19, 2013)

My second best:

Average of 5: 32.66
1. (DNF(28.88)) D' L2 B' R2 L D' R' F R U F2 U2 F2 B' R2 L2 B' R2 U2 F2 D2 
2. 31.78 U2 B2 R2 B F2 L2 F' R2 U2 B R2 D U' B' U L' R U B2 U2 B' 
3. 32.99 L2 R2 B2 U' R2 U B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 L' B U2 L2 F' L2 D' L2 U R' 
4. (25.76) R2 D2 L2 F' D2 U2 B L2 U2 B2 F2 U' B' D2 B R' B U2 B' R2 
5. 33.21 F2 R B2 U2 L2 U2 L D2 B2 R' U2 F' L2 D R B2 L' D B R' F


----------



## PianoCube (Apr 19, 2013)

PB 3BLD: 3:03.78

The next solve was 3:04 and then 3:14 DNF. My previous best was 3:08.xx.


----------



## Iggy (Apr 19, 2013)

*42.83 3BLD!!!!!* First sub 45 and so close to the NR!

U' L' D2 B D B R U' F' B' L2 B2 U B2 D L2 D' R2 U' D' F2

This really makes up for my 43.97 DNF earlier. 

Edit: 2/2 multi in 3:05.22.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 20, 2013)

7bld success lol


----------



## etshy (Apr 20, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> 7bld success lol



NICE  please tell me you got it on video


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 20, 2013)

etshy said:


> NICE  please tell me you got it on video



i am telling you that i got it on video


----------



## Ollie (Apr 20, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> 7bld success lol



fake looked under blindfold


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 20, 2013)

Ollie said:


> fake looked under blindfold



pruf


----------



## Ollie (Apr 20, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> pruf



burden of pruf is on you since you hold the +ve claim


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 20, 2013)

Ollie said:


> burden of pruf is on you since you hold the +ve claim



cant pruf

I recorded it though so wideó will prollaby be up twomorrow (well today because tis 1:30 am but whatevár)

also tis funny because i had a ~15 minute pause. during outer wings, I realized that I did left obliques incorrectly, so after I finished outer wings I had to undo 4 oblique targets then redo 8, then after that when I was doing inner wings, I realized that they were actually correct before, so I had to undo 8 targets and redo the original 4 lol. Left oblique memo was URNC OEXD PFTG KHLV. I did that correctly, then forgot that I did PFTG, and thought that I should have done VJSC instead. after I "corrected" that, I got to VJSC in my inner wing memo... lol. hardest thing about it for me was not mixing up memo of different piece types (which I didn't really do very well anyway ).


----------



## Noahaha (Apr 20, 2013)

36.53 avg12

32.51	F L' F B2 R' D2 U' R2 L F' B' U D F2 D2 F B' D U' F U2 L2 U2 L' U2
40.62	D2 B2 D B R B D F2 D2 B' L B D F U F R U R2 F L D F L R
36.90	F' R2 D B' D R' D R' L' F' D2 B2 L R2 B2 D F D L B2 F U' L D L2
39.60	F2 R2 D R' U B2 D2 R' U' B' D2 L' D' R' U L2 B' U F' U' B D F' D U
34.21	L F' B2 R' U L B2 D' L R' U' L R' B F' D L2 D' F' D' R' D U2 B2 F'
31.88	R F' B2 R2 B L' D2 F2 U2 F L B U2 D' B F' R' U' F U2 F' R2 F2 L2 D2
38.89	R2 F U' F2 L2 F D' F2 L2 B U R L B L B R2 B' L D' L2 B' D2 F' R
32.75	B L' F' L' F' D' F2 D2 L' R B2 R' U' B2 F L2 R U2 L2 R2 D B2 L2 B' R2
35.29	F2 U' F2 R U F D' U F' R' F2 U R' F' B' D2 U L2 U2 F2 U' R2 D U2 L2
DNF	U' F2 R2 D' L' R B' L2 B D U' B F2 U' B U2 B2 F' D' F' D B' U' D2 L'
38.80	R2 F' U F B2 D U2 B2 L U F' D2 B2 D' U' R2 D2 U' L' D' B R2 D F' U
35.69	F R' B R F2 U L' U' L2 R2 D' B2 D2 R B2 R' B2 F D B' R F' D U B


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 20, 2013)

^omg
That is insane!!!


----------



## Ollie (Apr 20, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> cant pruf
> 
> I recorded it though so wideó will prollaby be up twomorrow (well today because tis 1:30 am but whatevár)
> 
> also tis funny because i had a ~15 minute pause. during outer wings, I realized that I did left obliques incorrectly, so after I finished outer wings I had to undo 4 oblique targets then redo 8, then after that when I was doing inner wings, I realized that they were actually correct before, so I had to undo 8 targets and redo the original 4 lol. Left oblique memo was URNC OEXD PFTG KHLV. I did that correctly, then forgot that I did PFTG, and thought that I should have done VJSC instead. after I "corrected" that, I got to VJSC in my inner wing memo... lol. hardest thing about it for me was not mixing up memo of different piece types (which I didn't really do very well anyway ).



holy ship, congrats


----------



## etshy (Apr 20, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> cant pruf
> 
> I recorded it though so wideó will prollaby be up twomorrow (well today because tis 1:30 am but whatevár)
> 
> also tis funny because i had a ~15 minute pause. during outer wings, I realized that I did left obliques incorrectly, so after I finished outer wings I had to undo 4 oblique targets then redo 8, then after that when I was doing inner wings, I realized that they were actually correct before, so I had to undo 8 targets and redo the original 4 lol. Left oblique memo was URNC OEXD PFTG KHLV. I did that correctly, then forgot that I did PFTG, and thought that I should have done VJSC instead. after I "corrected" that, I got to VJSC in my inner wing memo... lol. hardest thing about it for me was not mixing up memo of different piece types (which I didn't really do very well anyway ).



That's impressive  

btw what methods do you use for centers ?


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 20, 2013)

etshy said:


> That's impressive
> 
> btw what methods do you use for centers ?



3m2/3R2/2R2 lol

it's slow but easy

Dfr buffers, Ubr helper (ithink thats what its called anyway), 1 piece at a time


----------



## Iggy (Apr 21, 2013)

2/2 multi in 2:56.50. Yay sub 3.


----------



## etshy (Apr 21, 2013)

So as of today I will be taking a break from BLD to concentrate on my Graduation project , I was practicing for 2.5 months now , and I can say that I'm comfortably SUB-2:30 , so I guess this is a good progress , till the end of May , I'll be working on building a stable memory system with images and stuff , to start hardcore BLD by the beginning of summer  So I just wanna thank everyone who helped whether by helping me understand different techniques or encouraging me to push myself to the extreme  

this is the last Av5 for me for now ( *PB*  )



Spoiler



Average of 5: 2:25.42
1. 2:20.83[1:17.45] L' F2 L B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 D2 R F2 U B' U R F L' D' R2 D2 L2 
2. (DNF(2:49.87)[1:06.14]) L2 D R2 F2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 U' F2 L' F' U2 R' U' F' D' U' B' F' 
3. 2:21.31[1:07.00] B2 F2 R2 B2 U B2 D U2 L2 F2 D' F D B L2 D U2 F' D' U' R' 
4. (2:16.27[1:10.89]) B2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R' D2 B2 L' B2 L' F' D2 L' D' F2 U B U2 B' R' 
5. 2:34.11[1:15.69] R2 F U2 B' L2 B' L2 F2 U2 F' R F2 L' F U' F' R2 D R' U F2



and those are another 2 Sub-2s I got yesterday  


Spoiler



1:54.59[59.93] B2 U R2 U L2 D' R2 D2 B2 F2 U' R' U' L' B L' F' R' D F' U' 
1:55.95[55.47] U' R2 F2 D2 L2 D B2 U B2 L2 B2 R F2 D2 L' U R D' F' U F2


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Apr 22, 2013)

BAAAM! New 4x4x4 BLD PB out of nothing..



Spoiler












Greetings, Dennis


----------



## MadeToReply (Apr 22, 2013)

4th attempt SUCCESSSSSSS 14:52.91[11:49.15]


----------



## Ollie (Apr 22, 2013)

Woo, back to form:

Accuracy - 21/25
Ao5 - 43.55
Ao12 - 49.95
Best time: 34.60

And this nice memo:



Spoiler


----------



## etshy (Apr 22, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Woo, back to form:
> 
> Accuracy - 21/25
> Ao5 - 43.55
> ...



That memo was incredibly Fast :tu


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 23, 2013)

3 bld successes in a row. Dnfed the next. Safetied but good.


----------



## Crowned xerxes (Apr 23, 2013)

3:34.93 Bld
First time not going over memo and I succeeded.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 23, 2013)

Crowned xerxes said:


> 3:34.93 Bld
> First time not going over memo and I succeeded.



I was there .


Edit: 7/9 successes in bld. Yay! 80%. I thought I was like 33%. Kind of safeties. Would have gotten first ao5. But iPod died so I lost the time. Noooooo.... Would have bern like 3:50.xx or something. Memo was slower exec was faster because i pushed it. Now that I have gotten successful I should start pushing myself.


----------



## Crowned xerxes (Apr 23, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> I was there .



 It was my first solve of the day to.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Apr 23, 2013)

I got a very nice success streak in BLD solving:

3x3x3 BLD - avg of 56 - 1:05.67 mins

2 new PBs:

3x3x3 BLD - avg of 5 - 52.05:
49.07 (43.58) 54.55 52.52 (58.43)

3x3x3 BLD - mean of 3 - 49.07:
49.07 43.58 54.55


----------



## Iggy (Apr 23, 2013)

DennisStrehlau said:


> I got a very nice success streak in BLD solving:
> 
> 3x3x3 BLD - avg of 56 - 1:05.67 mins
> 
> ...



That accuracy. 

Edit: 54.35 3BLD mo3.  My first sub 1. The avg5 would've been sub 1 too, too bad I DNFed the last two.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Apr 23, 2013)

Iggy said:


> That accuracy.



Oh yeah! :tu



Iggy said:


> 54.35 3BLD mo3.  My first sub 1. The avg5 would've been sub 1 too, too bad I DNFed the last two.



Nice! I also would have had a 3x3x3 BLD avg of 12 - 58 seconds (first sub-1), but i got a 1:04 in it, because i couldnt remember the last image. 
The reason: There wasnt any image left! I was correct and already done. So i lost about 10-15 seconds :fp
I will get it though..

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 23, 2013)

4BLD: 5:08.69, hand scramble but not really lucky so I'm counting it as PB. I reckon I could sub-5 at next comp.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 24, 2013)

3.	U2 L2 B2 R2 F D2 F' L2 U2 F L2 U' L' D R F2 D2 B' U' B2 D	
Do this scramble. 
My memorization: MayBe CJ the eX-King QuiPped EUclidean HOw. Corners: RaceCaR PBP (no words)
2:51.14(1:27.xx) Slow memo. Good exec. Changed memo order to edges corners. Much better.


----------



## etshy (Apr 24, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> U2 L2 B2 R2 F D2 F' L2 U2 F L2 U' L' D R F2 D2 B' U' B2 D



Got 1:44.19[49.09]


----------



## Noahaha (Apr 24, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> 3.	U2 L2 B2 R2 F D2 F' L2 U2 F L2 U' L' D R F2 D2 B' U' B2 D
> Do this scramble.



27.76 with lockups.


----------



## Ollie (Apr 24, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> 3.	U2 L2 B2 R2 F D2 F' L2 U2 F L2 U' L' D R F2 D2 B' U' B2 D
> Do this scramble.
> My memorization: MayBe CJ the eX-King QuiPped EUclidean HOw. Corners: RaceCaR PBP (no words)
> 2:51.14(1:27.xx) Slow memo. Good exec. Changed memo order to edges corners. Much better.



35.82



bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> 4BLD: 5:08.69, hand scramble but not really lucky so I'm counting it as PB. I reckon I could sub-5 at next comp.



Niiiice!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 24, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> 27.76 with lockups.



Wow. Edges aren't great but corners are easy.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Apr 24, 2013)

Another 4x4x4 BLD PB. I did it outside in the sun, so maybe that helped 



Spoiler












Greetings, Dennis


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 24, 2013)

Just did my first 2BLD solve today on my new wittwo 2x2. Did it at school lol. Took about 2 minutes maybe. Haha.
I love getting OF as a letter pair. Makes memo super easy to turn into a story.


----------



## Ollie (Apr 24, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> I love getting OF as a letter pair. Makes memo super easy to turn into a story.



I'm flattered 

Had a go at practicing safety solves in case I can't get 3 555bf attempts into 40 minutes at Cambridge. Two consecutive successful attempts with no rests:

8:04.66[3:22]
7:02.05[3:06]

The 'safe' range for memo seems to be around 3:00-3:30. The riskier but fast memo range is 2:30-3:00 which is nice to see  Execution varies according to how warmed up I am.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Apr 24, 2013)

I finally got my very first sub-1 avg of 12 in 3x3x3 BLD. And its even sub-59 

1. 51.05
2. 1:03.71
3. 54.38
4. 1:03.14
5. (56.16 DNF)
6. 49.28
7. 1:03.50
8. 1:01.76
9. (49.10)
10. 1:10.13 (had to pause for about 15-20 seconds because i couldnt remember the image:fp)
11. 58.62
12. 50.66

-> avg of 12 - 58.62

BAAAAAAAAAAAAM!

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 24, 2013)

2:35.53. Second PB in less than 24 hours. First solve of the day. Memo was like 1:21 iirc. On twisttheweb. Not really lucky.


----------



## randomtypos (Apr 25, 2013)

DennisStrehlau said:


> I finally got my very first sub-1 avg of 12 in 3x3x3 BLD. And its even sub-59
> 
> 1. 51.05
> 2. 1:03.71
> ...



Wow that's really good!
How do you consistently get solves w/o dnfing? I've been trying to get an average of 12 for forever and I always DNF more than once out of 12 :O


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Apr 25, 2013)

randomtypos said:


> Wow that's really good!
> How do you consistently get solves w/o dnfing? I've been trying to get an average of 12 for forever and I always DNF more than once out of 12 :O



Thanks man. Well, i also did 56 solves without DNFing twice, so i got an average of 56 
I have no idea. Sometimes i also DNF 2 or 3 times in a row. You just have to be a bit more focused than usual i guess. Good luck with your avg of 12!

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## conn9 (Apr 25, 2013)

2:41.97[1:20.40] 3BLD PB! Fastest memo by 20 seconds as well. I'm really interested in learning 4BLD, so what times should I be averaging on 3BLD before learning it and should I have learned a more advanced method by then (currently on OP/M2). Sorry if this question has been asked too many times.


----------



## etshy (Apr 25, 2013)

conn9 said:


> 2:41.97[1:20.40] 3BLD PB! Fastest memo by 20 seconds as well. I'm really interested in learning 4BLD, so what times should I be averaging on 3BLD before learning it and should I have learned a more advanced method by then (currently on OP/M2). Sorry if this question has been asked too many times.



You could learn it anytime you want , and using M2 really makes learning 4BLD very easy and quick , I got my first 4BLD success when I was averaging around 3:30 I guess 
Good Luck


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 26, 2013)

D' L F D' L' D F L' B' U F2 D' L2 F2 B2 U2 R2 U B2 D'
2:32.68(1:02). Fastest memo in a while. Third PB in three days.


----------



## A Leman (Apr 26, 2013)

Megaminx BLD 54:51.29[~33] TuRBo/Comms
Thank you to everyone who helped me figure this out (Dan Sarnelli, Ollie, Mike, Aron and others)


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 26, 2013)

F2 L2 U F2 R2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 F2 R F' D' F' R2 B' F L' D2 F2	
Normal scramble. 2:22.02(54.xx). Yesterday two solves after previous post. Getting faster.


----------



## etshy (Apr 26, 2013)

A Leman said:


> Megaminx BLD 54:51.29[~33] TuRBo/Comms
> Thank you to everyone who helped me figure this out (Dan Sarnelli, Ollie, Mike, Aron and others)



Congrats  This is impressive


----------



## DrKorbin (Apr 26, 2013)

A Leman said:


> Megaminx BLD 54:51.29[~33] TuRBo/Comms
> Thank you to everyone who helped me figure this out (Dan Sarnelli, Ollie, Mike, Aron and others)



TuRBo for edges? Could you provide a link, please?
Congrats, btw :-D


----------



## A Leman (Apr 26, 2013)

DrKorbin said:


> TuRBo for edges? Could you provide a link, please?
> Congrats, btw :-D



Thanks. I used the algs from here
https://sites.google.com/site/permuteramera/home/3ell
and setups to things like[(RL')F2(LR'),U]. these are the only way I can fake an M slice on edges.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 26, 2013)

A Leman said:


> Megaminx BLD 54:51.29[~33] TuRBo/Comms
> Thank you to everyone who helped me figure this out (Dan Sarnelli, Ollie, Mike, Aron and others)



Nice, didn't realise you were working on this, well done . Any videos? I'm curious to see your solving method.


----------



## A Leman (Apr 26, 2013)

No, Sorry. I don't own a camera. This is an Idea that I have been casually messing with since January. I got comfotable with the algs and started practicing seriously a couple weeks ago and this was the 4th attempt this week. I think this could get much faster with practice. The pauses in memo,recall,and execution were all really ugly.


----------



## conn9 (Apr 26, 2013)

PB just went from 2:41.97 [1:20.40] to 2:03.68 [1:12.64]. Scramble was ok: L2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F' L2 B2 U2 F U2 L D B U' F L F' D2 U' L2 
Gogo sub 2

Edit: 1:58.48[1:19.31] !!! Stupid scramble this time though: B2 R' D2 B2 D2 R F2 R' D2 L R' D' L R' U' L' D2 F L2 D


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 26, 2013)

A Leman said:


> Megaminx BLD 54:51.29[~33] TuRBo/Comms
> Thank you to everyone who helped me figure this out (Dan Sarnelli, Ollie, Mike, Aron and others)



Congratulations! I consider sub-hour for a first solve to be pretty good.


----------



## etshy (Apr 26, 2013)

conn9 said:


> 1:58.48[1:19.31]



Nice :tu 
What method are you using ?


----------



## conn9 (Apr 26, 2013)

etshy said:


> Nice :tu
> What method are you using ?



OP/M2. My memo needs the most work, so I'll stick with OP/M2 for the time being.


----------



## AlexByard (Apr 26, 2013)

1:32:27 [46.98] new PB

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## etshy (Apr 26, 2013)

conn9 said:


> OP/M2. My memo needs the most work, so I'll stick with OP/M2 for the time being.



That's why I asked , we get same times using M2/OP , but my execution is far more slower than yours , my memo is good , but execution is my weak point , execution is about 1 min on average for me , for example my PB is 1:52[49] so obviously I'm bad , I guess may be because I'm a noob , I only overage 25 secs on 3x3


----------



## Iggy (Apr 26, 2013)

43.81 3BLD, first solve of the day.


----------



## Ollie (Apr 27, 2013)

*555bf PB* 6:17.79[2:37] - l' b2 r' u' R2 U u B l' r' F2 u' f2 U b2 l' F b' B f u L B d2 L2 f r' L' b2 u2 l' d' L2 r2 F l B L2 R' r' b u2 B2 d' F' U' D2 R2 l2 D' R F' D' l F2 d2 u r' L' l

and...

10:25.41[4:50] on quite possibly one of the hardest scrambles I've ever gotten.

u B' D u' l B b2 u2 U' L2 r b2 B2 U' L' b2 d R2 r' l' b2 l D' d u' L' F' D f F' d R' L d' U B2 U u' b2 R2 f' F' U2 D' l' U2 r L2 l U' F2 d2 L2 u r D2 d' u2 L2 B2: 



Spoiler



**6* wing cycles, no pieces solved.
*2 midge cycles + a flipped edge + parity
*3 solved x-centers with 2 left over 2-cycles.
*4 solved +-centers with awkward positioning of the buffer pieces on the L-face, leaving 3 left over 2-cycles. Meant I couldn't use my fast Niklas 2-swap algs and had to spend time thinking about how to solve the left over cycles without affecting the other centers.
*corner parity



The center memo also contained my weaker letter pairs and was difficult to recall, but that'll be just me 



A Leman said:


> Megaminx BLD 54:51.29[~33] TuRBo/Comms
> Thank you to everyone who helped me figure this out (Dan Sarnelli, Ollie, Mike, Aron and others)



Nicely done! Though I don't remember helping at all... :S


----------



## etshy (Apr 27, 2013)

Ollie said:


> *555bf PB* 6:17.79[2:37]



Nicely done :tu 

I hope you caught it on video


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 27, 2013)

Wasn't sure to post in accomplishment or failure thread, but then I decided that I'm pretty pleased with the result.

3 cubes mbld, memo was really smooth and easy, don't know why, had plenty of twisted corners though. When I got to my 3rd cube I started doing the corner memo on edges. Realising it around 3 targets later, I panicked and undid the targets whilst swearing. And when I took off the blindfold, the 2nd and 3rd cubes are solved (yes, including the one I did wrongly, no idea how it happened), but the first one DNF by 3 cycle ._. 

Pretty happy, first time had more than one solved cube. Will up by one cube next week


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Apr 27, 2013)

Some new PBs and nice accomplishments in one 3x3x3 BLD session:

avg of 41 - 1:02.90 mins

avg of 12 - 54.99 sec

mean of 3 - 48.99 sec

longest sub-1 streak - 28 solves (59.97 sec)

I also got 4 sub-50s (and one 50.xx) within 8 solves.

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## conn9 (Apr 28, 2013)

2/1 multiBLD (only with one cube)! I did scramble 2 on top of scramble 1, so doing solve 2 brought me to the first scramble, and doing solve 1 from there solved it. I hope that's understandable. The attempt took 22:00.63[18:29.02] because I wasn't sure if the concept would work, and I had to re-memo the 2nd cube after memoing the 2nd edge target wrong.


----------



## EMI (Apr 28, 2013)

conn9 said:


> 2/1 multiBLD (only with one cube)! I did scramble 2 on top of scramble 1, so doing solve 2 brought me to the first scramble, and doing solve 1 from there solved it. I hope that's understandable. The attempt took 22:00.63[18:29.02] because I wasn't sure if the concept would work, and I had to re-memo the 2nd cube after memoing the 2nd edge target wrong.



Good idea, but you still had to use two cubes for memorization, didn't you?


----------



## conn9 (Apr 28, 2013)

EMI said:


> Good idea, but you still had to use two cubes for memorization, didn't you?



No, I had the 2 scrambles in front of me. So I did each scramble and memoed them separately, then did them both together. It took quite a bit of scrambling/solving, but it only took 1 cube.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 28, 2013)

2:06.88(~1:00). PB. Getting really close to sub-2. Two solved edges. In the zone right now. 
D2 L2 R2 B' D2 B2 R2 D2 F U2 F' R B' F D' R D R' U F' R2


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 28, 2013)

My life is complete. Sub-2 bld solve. Lol. Started getting really fast after I started dating this girl. 
1:52.94(~0:55 iirc). 10 edge targets. One flipped. Eight corner targets. None twisted. No parity. No pauses. Just awesome. 3 solves after last PB. 

3.	R2 F2 D F' U B' D' R' L' F D2 F L2 F' D2 F D2 R2 F' U2

Edit: Kept going. 2:19.30 ao12. 2:12.17 ao5. 2:07.52 mo3. Broke PB twice. Second was 1:52.94. Getting faster. Throughout these my memo was pretty consistent at about 1 minute. I need to work on that now. However it has been improving just by solving so I guess keep solving and I will improve.

Edit 2: my PB would rank 316th in the world and 41st in the US


----------



## Crowned xerxes (Apr 28, 2013)

Easy easy bld scramble.

D L U' L D R D B' F2 L' R2 F U' L' B2 D B' F L F2 U' R2 L F B'


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 28, 2013)

Yay, it's been a while since a BLD PB!

1:41.30, first PB with audio edge and letter corners. Scramble had 12 edge targets, 6 corner targets and 2 twisted corners.


----------



## Maskow (Apr 29, 2013)

*3x3x3 BLD avg12:* 30.53
*memo time avg: *9.71
*solve time avg:* 20.39

1. 30.30 B U2 R2 L B2 U F2 U B D' L' R F B' U' D' R' D2 F2 D' L R2 U R' L' 
2. (DNF) B F' R D2 B L2 D' L' B L' F R' D' U2 B' R' U L D' R2 B F R2 L2 U' 
3. 32.51 L2 D B R F R' D L U' F' R2 L2 D L2 F2 U' R2 F2 L B2 U B F2 U2 D2 
4. 38.15 R2 D U B2 U' B2 R2 D2 B2 D' U2 B' L2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B R2 D' U' B' U2 F' U 
5. 33.10 B' U2 F R2 U F2 B' R D2 R F2 U D2 R D' F2 R' B2 L' R D2 F R' F' R' 
6. 31.73 U B D U' R2 D B' F U' R' U2 L' U2 F D2 L' R' U' D' R F L2 U2 D L 
7. (25.86) L' U2 B R2 F' D2 U' R F U R' F2 L U D2 B2 L F' U' F' D2 F' B2 R D2 
8. 26.76 B U B2 L2 R B2 L' F' L' B' D2 L B L' B2 F R2 L2 F2 L R2 F2 D2 F' B 
9. 30.44 U D' R F U' R L2 U R B F2 R' B L' D2 B U2 F D' U F D F2 B2 R2 
10. 28.96 L2 B U2 F B L' U' F' U D2 B' U' B2 F' L R' F2 B2 U' D L U2 L R2 B' 
11. 26.03 D' R D' L2 F2 D R2 F' R' F2 L U' F2 U D' B L' B2 U2 F2 L' R' D' R' F2 
12. 27.32 R F2 U' F2 R F' L' R F2 U' F2 B R B D' L2 D' L U2 D2 L R2 D B2 F' 

*Solves 7-11 = avg5: *27.25


Not bad x)


----------



## Sakoleg (Apr 29, 2013)

My first 4x4 BLD sub 10 video


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Apr 29, 2013)

Maskow said:


> *3x3x3 BLD avg12:* 30.53
> *memo time avg: *9.71
> *solve time avg:* 20.39
> 
> ...



WOW! So close to sub-30 avg of 12. How do you people memorize so fast? 
I started getting sub-20 memo times, but it seems so to be a huge step to get 5 seconds faster..

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 29, 2013)

PB 3BLD mo3 and avg5:
2:26.88, 2:16.51, 2:38.64 = 2:27.34
2:26.88, (2:16.51), 2:38.64, 2:57.12, DNF(2:40.24) = 2:40.88

These were all safety solves. My second ever of each.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Apr 29, 2013)

3x3x3 BLD - avg of 5 - 51.26 seconds (PB)

1. 53.08
2. (46.73)
3. (1:07.84)
4. 48.40
5. 52.29

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## Martial (Apr 29, 2013)

40.28 at the french championship 2013 : NR !

edit: it was my first competition


----------



## Ollie (Apr 29, 2013)

Martial said:


> 40.28 at the french championship 2013 : NR !



Nice  congrats!


----------



## Noahaha (Apr 29, 2013)

Martial said:


> 40.28 at the french championship 2013 : NR !
> 
> edit: it was my first competition



That's awesome! Especially amazing that you did it at your first comp. I didn't get over my shaking hands until my fifth or sixth.


----------



## randomtypos (Apr 29, 2013)

59.00s official 3BLD solve at Diamond Bar Spring! (3rd place, yeah socal is kind of stacked for BLD) I had a video of it, but I trolled myself by accidentally deleting it off my camera =( still sad about this.

5/6 official mBLD. Terrible. I had to backtrack two rooms after realized while solving my 4th cube that I had skipped a room. (2nd place)


----------



## Noahaha (Apr 29, 2013)

randomtypos said:


> 59.00s official 3BLD solve at Diamond Bar Spring! (3rd place, yeah socal is kind of stacked for BLD) I had a video of it, but I trolled myself by accidentally deleting it off my camera =( still sad about this.
> 
> 5/6 official mBLD. Terrible. I had to backtrack two rooms after realized while solving my 4th cube that I had skipped a room. (2nd place)



Nice! You are improving so quickly. 5/6 is nothing to be ashamed of either.


----------



## randomtypos (Apr 29, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Edit: Kept going. 2:19.30 ao12. 2:12.17 ao5. 2:07.52 mo3. Broke PB twice. Second was 1:52.94. Getting faster. Throughout these my memo was pretty consistent at about 1 minute. I need to work on that now. However it has been improving just by solving so I guess keep solving and I will improve.



Impressed by how you can ao12. I average under a minute and can't ao12 for my life :O


----------



## randomtypos (Apr 29, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Nice! You are improving so quickly. 5/6 is nothing to be ashamed of either.



Thanks! It's just that I've done more before, but I hadn't practiced in a couple weeks so I was afraid to go for more xD

Yeah, I think I'm improving faster than normal because I learned 3cycles intuitively from your videos. I picked up a cube for the first time last December so I turn very slowly, but the move count went down big time once I persisted with my corner 3cycles. Again, thanks so much for your videos!


----------



## etshy (Apr 29, 2013)

Spring break is here so I thought I try some 3BLD , just did 5 solves 

mo3 & av5 *PB* with Sub2 single  
stopped practicing 2 weeks ago , so I'm happy with the results 
will start practicing again by june I hope 



Spoiler



number of times: 5/5
best time: 1:58.81
worst time: 2:31.24

best mo3: 2:12.63 (s = 12.77) *PB *

current avg5: 2:23.02 (s = 7.49) *PB*

Session average: 2:23.02
1. 2:29.97[1:03.55] U' F2 D' B' D2 L' D2 L' F D2 B' R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F D2 R2 
2. (2:31.24[1:18.17]) R2 D' B2 D R2 D2 U F2 U L2 U L' F2 L' B' R D2 R' U2 F 
3. (1:58.81[50.19]) B2 L' B2 L2 U2 R' B2 L' B2 F2 D' L2 D' B F2 U' B F2 L 
4. 2:24.00[1:05.37] U2 F2 L2 F2 R F2 D2 L2 U2 R F2 U F' R' U2 L2 R2 D L' F D 
5. 2:15.08[1:02.82] D R2 D L2 F2 D' F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L' F D2 R' B' D L' B' R' U'


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 30, 2013)

randomtypos said:


> Impressed by how you can ao12. I average under a minute and can't ao12 for my life :O



Wow you are fast. I go kinda slow to get successes.


----------



## Martial (Apr 30, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> That's awesome! Especially amazing that you did it at your first comp. I didn't get over my shaking hands until my fifth or sixth.


The stress was here !


----------



## PianoCube (Apr 30, 2013)

2:48.57 3BLD
Yay for first sub 3


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 30, 2013)

Some quick practice between studying, thought I'd try to fill a slot in my n/n multi PBs.

6/6 19:45 (11:32). Technically a success, but I lost so much time for silly mistakes I considered putting it in the failures thread. I'll probably try to improve this soon.


----------



## JF1zl3 (May 1, 2013)

PB single - 12:02.84 (8:30)
Nothing much, just decided to try again just for fun. Was surprised I got this one. I'm going for sub 10.


----------



## Bobo (May 1, 2013)

Mean of 3 : 2:40.62
1. 2:37.19 B2 F2 U2 L R2 B2 F2 U2 L' D2 B2 D' B2 F2 L F' D' L2 R' B' D2 
2. 2:56.43 U2 R2 D2 B2 R B2 L2 R' B2 U2 R2 F' D' B2 L R B R B2 F R' 
3. 2:28.25 U2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 R2 B' R2 U' R' F2 D R D2 U2 B'


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 1, 2013)

2:15.57 ao5. Had a DNF but was a pop.


----------



## Ollie (May 1, 2013)

Sleep delayed 4BLD - 8:14:xx

Start time - 4:25am
Memo ends - 4:31am
Execution ends - 12:39pm

Not that hard, actually. Especially as I'd just come in from a drinking session! Will try a sleep delayed 5BLD tonight


----------



## antoineccantin (May 1, 2013)

1:44.50 3BLD (3 seconds off PB)

Corner memo was 35


----------



## Riley (May 2, 2013)

Fastest solve in a while it seems... 33.12. 8/10 solve with a flipped edge. I need to practice. :/


----------



## TomH (May 2, 2013)

2:54.22, getting better at this fairly quickly  consistency is at about 100% so im pretty pumped, just need to start memoing faster. also had a few 3 cycles in there so thats nice


----------



## Martial (May 2, 2013)

35.65, 39.67, DNF(31.54), 41.48, 40.73
avg5 : *40.63*

edit: here is my 3bld in final round of french championship 2013


----------



## Ollie (May 2, 2013)

Bon  Shame about the judge's delayed reaction


----------



## antoineccantin (May 3, 2013)

Dat 5 second 2 flip...

1:51.77, 2:09.38, 2:07.59, (DNF(2:57.75)), (1:49.71) = *2:02.91* 3BLD PB avg5


----------



## Iggy (May 4, 2013)

1:01.44, (44.18), 55.50, (DNF), 1:00.33 = 59.09 3BLD avg5 

Solves 1-3 make a 53.71 mo3. The 44.18 could've been sub 40, too bad there were many lock ups. :/


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 4, 2013)

1:45.59 bld solve. 39 second memo. Fastest memo ever by like 16 seconds. 10 edges + 6 corners = awesome 

1.	D B2 R2 D' L2 R2 B2 L2 U' B2 F2 L U F D' B D B2 R D2 U2


----------



## antoineccantin (May 4, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> 1:45.59 bld solve. 39 second memo. Fastest memo ever by like 16 seconds. 10 edges + 6 corners = awesome
> 
> 1.	D B2 R2 D' L2 R2 B2 L2 U' B2 F2 L U F D' B D B2 R D2 U2



WORK ON YOUR EXECUTION!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 4, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> WORK ON YOUR EXECUTION!



I know. I still have some small pauses.


----------



## etshy (May 4, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> I know. I still have some small pauses.



Do you use images for your edges ?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 4, 2013)

etshy said:


> Do you use images for your edges ?



Yes. And for corners.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 4, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Yes. And for corners.



I find audio faster for edges now, because I remember them less well and so do them really fast to get rid of them


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 4, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> I find audio faster for edges now, because I remember them less well and so do them really fast to get rid of them



Yeah I'm thinking about switching. I do it for all I can't find images.


----------



## Maskow (May 4, 2013)

*3x3x3 BLD*
Best Average of 12: *30.12*
Best Time: 25.80
Worst Time: DNF
Standard Deviation: 2.4 (8.0%)

1. 31.00 B R2 L U B' D2 F2 D R B2 D' U2 L2 U' F' D' L2 D2 B D' B U D' B R' 
2. 30.91 D' R L B L B2 L' U' B2 R2 U' L B2 D2 B F2 L R U2 L' U2 R2 U2 F' R 
3. 33.00 F R2 B F2 D2 L2 U B2 F D U2 F U2 B2 F' L2 D B' U D F' B2 U2 L2 U 
4. 28.96 U2 F U2 B2 R2 B D' B U2 F' U2 L U F R' F2 U2 B2 D R U R L D2 B2 
5. (DNF) B R' L D' F2 U' L' U R2 F2 U2 D2 R2 F2 R' L' F R' U2 L' R' F L' B2 D 
6. 27.02 D' B' D' F' R' F' D F2 B U2 D' L' R B F' L U2 R B' F2 R' U2 F R2 B' 
7. 30.20 D2 U' L2 U D2 L U2 D B2 D F R' L F' R F2 R2 U L2 U' F2 L F R B' 
8. (25.80) B D' B R2 U L U D2 B2 R' L' U F2 R' D R' B R' F L' R2 D L F' D' 
9. 35.23 U' D B' R F2 R D R B2 R B R' F R' F' U' L2 U R' U' L F U2 D F 
10. 27.15 L2 B2 L D' L2 B2 D2 B2 R' U F' R2 F2 L' F2 B U' F2 B' R2 F2 R F' L2 B' 
11. 28.79 U B2 U' B D' U2 B L R2 B2 L D2 B2 U L2 B2 D L R2 F D2 U' F2 R L 
12. 28.94 F R B' R F2 B U2 D B' U D2 F L' B' F2 D F D2 B R' D2 U' B2 L2 F' 

Solves 6-10 = avg5 28.12

*x)*
memo time avg 9.35
solve time avg 20.38


----------



## Username (May 4, 2013)

Maskow said:


> *3x3x3 BLD*
> Best Average of 12: *30.12*
> Best Time: 25.80
> Worst Time: DNF
> ...



Wow! Amazing!

I bet you would be incredible at BigBLD


----------



## Maskow (May 4, 2013)

I can't do BigBLD.
It's a waste of time, I still solve half of edges with TuRBo, I need to learn more algs for 3x3 : D


----------



## antoineccantin (May 4, 2013)

Two 3BLD PBs this morning:

1:30.92, and now 1:28.82


----------



## etshy (May 4, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Two 3BLD PBs this morning:
> 
> 1:30.92, and now 1:28.82



WOW , Nice  

Memo time ?


----------



## antoineccantin (May 4, 2013)

etshy said:


> WOW , Nice
> 
> Memo time ?



About 50ish I think.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 4, 2013)

1:20.28 3BLD PB single


----------



## etshy (May 4, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 1:20.28 3BLD PB single



Your execution is insane , what was the memo on this one  ?


----------



## antoineccantin (May 4, 2013)

etshy said:


> Your execution is insane , what was the memo on this one  ?



I didn't check


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 5, 2013)

1:41.8x(38). D2 L2 R2 B' R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 R F L F U R2 D2 F' R2 B2	
I get PBs almost everyday. Can't believe a 38 second memo. Getting faster at memo. Still paused a few times. Memo was: JiLl DuG RAW V ON Friday. GP CNI two corners twist.

Got fastest memo and fastest exec ever. In different solves. 36 memo, 58 exec. 58 exec was two seconds off PB. Also did an ao5. 1:57.xx.

Yes! 1:52.70 ao12. Sub-2 finally and by a lot. Also 1:46.67 ao5. 3 over 2 minutes. Yay!


----------



## DennisStrehlau (May 5, 2013)

4x4x4 MBLD - 2/2 - 17:50.07 mins.

Could have been much faster because i didnt go for speed (i never really do). Happy with the result.

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## Julian (May 6, 2013)

1:02.28 and 1:04.38 singles
1:09.22 Mo3
1:12.03 Ao5, would have been 1:06 if I hadn't done a 3cycle backwards on the following solve (1:03)

BLDing the way Chris and Noah (I think) do it; memoing edges with audio and executing them first.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 6, 2013)

Julian said:


> 1:02.28 and 1:04.38 singles
> 1:09.22 Mo3
> 1:12.03 Ao5, would have been 1:06 if I hadn't done a 3cycle backwards on the following solve (1:03)
> 
> BLDing the way Chris and Noah (I think) do it; memoing edges with audio and executing them first.



Damn. So much for trying to beat you at NCR


----------



## Mikel (May 6, 2013)

16:14.68 5x5 BLD Personal Best on the second scramble of the Weekly Competition 2013-18. The memorization time was around 8:10. My previous PB was 18:31, so this is quite a jump! I tried to push memo and reduce pauses in execution.


----------



## Julian (May 6, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Damn. So much for trying to beat you at NCR


Haha. You've been improving really fast though.


----------



## JF1zl3 (May 6, 2013)

First sub-10minute solve 
9:01.27(5:45)
Nearly sub-9. I am getting better, but only when I practice haha.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 8, 2013)

1:39.9x. First sub-1:40. 35 second memo. Memo is improving but execution is not. My execution is always 1:04.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 8, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> 1:39.9x.. 35 second memo.



Wat.


----------



## Riley (May 8, 2013)

My first solve of the day was 30.83. It was with my school cube, a guhong v1. It had parity and a cycle break in both corners and edges. Scramble with red front, blue top, and enjoy some fast times : U2 L2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 L2 F R2 U R2 U' F R F L2 R


----------



## Noahaha (May 8, 2013)

Julian said:


> 1:02.28 and 1:04.38 singles
> 1:09.22 Mo3
> 1:12.03 Ao5, would have been 1:06 if I hadn't done a 3cycle backwards on the following solve (1:03)
> 
> BLDing the way Chris and Noah (I think) do it; *memoing edges with audio and executing them first*.



<3


----------



## Julian (May 8, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> <3


<3

I seem to be having trouble if there are more than 12 targets, or if the memo isn't very nice (FGTV LMNR etc etc no vowels). Do have any tips, by any chance?


----------



## randomtypos (May 8, 2013)

Julian said:


> <3
> 
> I seem to be having trouble if there are more than 12 targets, or if the memo isn't very nice (FGTV LMNR etc etc no vowels). Do have any tips, by any chance?



This is the biggest reason why I switched from audio edges to story edges. I still achieved sub 1:20 with audio edges before switching though.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 8, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Wat.



Wat? 



Riley said:


> My first solve of the day was 30.83. It was with my school cube, a guhong v1. It had parity and a cycle break in both corners and edges. Scramble with red front, blue top, and enjoy some fast times : U2 L2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 L2 F R2 U R2 U' F R F L2 R



Wow. School cube lol.


----------



## Noahaha (May 8, 2013)

Julian said:


> I seem to be having trouble if there are more than 12 targets, or if the memo isn't very nice (FGTV LMNR etc etc no vowels). Do have any tips, by any chance?



F*i*GT*i*Ve L*e*MN*a*R

All my pairs have at least one vowel, so I don't really have this problem.

For more than 12 targets, if I can't find a way to make four letters into one syllable (which is pretty common), I just add a syllable to the end.


----------



## A Leman (May 8, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> F*i*GT*i*Ve L*e*MN*a*R
> 
> All my pairs have at least one vowel, so I don't really have this problem.
> 
> For more than 12 targets, if I can't find a way to *make four letters into one syllable (which is pretty common), *I just add a syllable to the end.



Would it be worth my time to try to get good at these. Also, How much can you audio when you are concentrated I.e. a 3x3, X-centers?


----------



## Martial (May 8, 2013)

3BLD session :
*37.22*, 50.85, DNF(44.80), 44.43, 1:03.57, DNF(39.34), 46.47, *37.06*, 48.88, 49.78, 44.04, 40.58, *33.66*, DNF(45.28), 43.22, 42.30, 40.52, 1:02.34, *39.35*, *40.00*

number of times: *17/20* proud of that 
best time: 33.66
worst time: 1:03.57

best avg5: 40.94 (σ = 1.21) near of my PB
best avg12: *44.81* (σ = 7.33) *PB*
session mean: 44.96

mo5best: *37.46*


----------



## antoineccantin (May 8, 2013)

1:13.99 3BLD PB


----------



## etshy (May 8, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 1:13.99 3BLD PB



WOW , great improvement  
I hate that I stopped practicing 3 weeks ago :'( I hate finals
memo time ?


----------



## antoineccantin (May 8, 2013)

etshy said:


> WOW , great improvement
> I hate that I stopped practicing 3 weeks ago :'( I hate finals
> memo time ?



About 35 I think.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 9, 2013)

1:11.60 3BLD PB single 

I am sooo inconsistent...

1:26.88, 1:11.60, 1:43.44 = 1:27.31 PB mo3


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (May 9, 2013)

3:41.13[1:56.25] PB
Still only getting roughly 50% successes though. I also need to finish learning the algs to switch to M2 edges - I'm way too lazy about learning algs.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 9, 2013)

TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> 3:41.13[1:56.25] PB
> Still only getting roughly 50% successes though. I also need to finish learning the algs to switch to M2 edges - I'm way too lazy about learning algs.



There's just 5, 2 of them being 4 moves.


----------



## stevecho816 (May 9, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 1:11.60 3BLD PB single
> 
> I am sooo inconsistent...
> 
> 1:26.88, 1:11.60, 1:43.44 = 1:27.31 PB mo3



Wow! You are improving really fast!


----------



## Julian (May 9, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 1:11.60 3BLD PB single
> 
> I am sooo inconsistent...
> 
> 1:26.88, 1:11.60, 1:43.44 = 1:27.31 PB mo3


Nice stuff


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (May 9, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> There's just 5, 2 of them being 4 moves.



I know, it's the S/I cases that I haven't learned properly. I have them all on a post-it on my desk, I just need to get confident with them before switching. It doesn't help that I have exams looming.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 9, 2013)

Not a PB, but it felt nice because it's the first one I've tried in months. 7x7x7 BLD: 39:26.96 [21:01]. Weekly competition scramble. After reorienting, it was kind of easy - lots of obliques solved; good for not having practiced in a while.

After trying gigaminx BLD, even a 7x7x7 seems so easy.


----------



## cmhardw (May 9, 2013)

This is not a pb, but I was quite proud of this result. I went to Barnes and Noble last weekend and did a 5x5BLD solve in public, in the cafe. There were a good number of people around, and I got a success! I don't remember the time exactly, but it was right at about 16:45 minutes. Memo was around 9:30ish and solving took the rest. I'm not where I used to be, but it's nice to know that I can still be accurate under pressure 

Now to work on getting a little bit of my old speed back 



Mike Hughey said:


> Not a PB, but it felt nice because it's the first one I've tried in months. 7x7x7 BLD: 39:26.96 [21:01]. Weekly competition scramble. After reorienting, it was kind of easy - lots of obliques solved; good for not having practiced in a while.
> 
> After trying gigaminx BLD, even a 7x7x7 seems so easy.



Wow, congrats Mike! Sub-40 seems so fast for 7x7x7BLD, that's great (I know you're much faster still)! I must be way out of the loop, when did you try Gigaminx BLD? What was the result?


----------



## Ollie (May 9, 2013)

2/2 1:35.33[0:38]

EDIT: Oh, and a 4BLD 2:43.46. No biggie.


Spoiler



jk 

r2 u' R2 r' F2 r2 L f r U' u' L f' R' f2 U2 B u2 U' r f F2 R2 B2 f2 U' D' L f F B r2 u F2 f2 U' F2 f' r B2


----------



## moralsh (May 9, 2013)

same as Ollie's first acomplishment but almost 18 minutes more

2/2 19:29.75, on my first multi try and with a 2 minutes phone call with 4 corners left


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 9, 2013)

cmhardw said:


> Wow, congrats Mike! Sub-40 seems so fast for 7x7x7BLD, that's great (I know you're much faster still)! I must be way out of the loop, when did you try Gigaminx BLD? What was the result?



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ailures-Thread&p=849768&viewfull=1#post849768

I hope to try one again this week. But I doubt I'll have time to do one weekly - it just takes too long!

Oh, and I'm definitely not much faster still - this 7x7x7 was just a little over 2 minutes slower than my PB. But I do think that if I had been more in practice, this one could have been sub-35 (since the scramble was so easy); I had to stop and think about a number of the algorithms, especially the obliques, and I double-checked all the memo more than usual. Of course, the extra double-checking probably helped my execution to be fast, so it may not have really slowed me down.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 9, 2013)

1:26.88, (1:11.60), 1:43.44, 2:33.36, (DNF(2:45.30)), 2:07.58, 2:22.22, 2:33.73, 2:36.34, 2:29.30, 2:31.50, 3:37.50 = 2:24.19 3BLD avg12

My first even avg12, so I'm happy  The last 8 or so (the ones over 2 minutes) were all safety solves.


----------



## randomtypos (May 10, 2013)

Ollie said:


> 2/2 1:35.33[0:38]



Do you brute-force memo or use some sort of Roman room thing for this?


----------



## antoineccantin (May 10, 2013)

1:10.14+ PB 3BLD single Stupid +2 

36 memo, 32 execution


----------



## randomtypos (May 10, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 1:10.14+ PB 3BLD single Stupid +2
> 
> 36 memo, 32 execution



I'm jealous of m2/op exe speed =(


----------



## antoineccantin (May 10, 2013)

randomtypos said:


> I'm jealous of m2/op exe speed =(



I'm jealous of your memo speed.


----------



## etshy (May 10, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> I'm jealous of your memo speed.



Antoine You should start learning BH , you will be Faster than anyone else , your TPS is INSANE , I'm really impressed


----------



## Noahaha (May 10, 2013)

etshy said:


> Antoine You should start learning BH , you will be Faster than anyone else , your TPS is INSANE , I'm really impressed



I agree that he should learn BH/3-style, but getting fast with it is not about TPS lol. It's about quick thinking and being able to memorize quickly without sacrificing your thinkahead. The reason you don't see so many people who are fast both at BLD and 3x3 is because 3-style is such a huge time-investment. Also, even if Antoine could shave 10 seconds off his execution with 3-style, it would likely hinder his memo from getting faster, which is probably more important at this point. Sorry for the rant, and I'm not trying to be negative, but I totally disagree with the view that it's all about TPS.


----------



## Riley (May 10, 2013)

30.29  

B2 U' F2 R2 U L2 D2 L2 R2 D F2 R D2 R2 U B' R' F' D2 R' B' 

Memo:
Edges: ABraham MiSsed UFo's EDucation LeJ ("ledge")
Corners: DA QB UL, twisted corner "in"

Pretty good for a twisted corner + cycle break in corners. Sub 10 memo.

EDIT: FINALLY. 29.92. I'm pretty sure I haven't gotten a sub-30 since this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19Qb4CcOylk&list=UUxG0uFX5EDc-gVlTVgcSFaw&index=1 (April 1)

Edit again... woah...,

Average of 12: 43.88
1. 47.46 B' D2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F' U2 F' R2 F2 D L F' U2 B2 L' D' F2 D' U
2. 46.81 U' D R' F D F L2 B' L B2 U' L2 D R2 L2 B2 D' R2 B2 L2
3. 37.77 D2 B U R' D B L' B2 U2 D F2 L2 F' R2 B' L2 D2 R2 L2 F2 L2
4. 53.28 U2 F2 R' D2 B' R' F B2 R U2 F2 B2 L2 F2 D L2 U' L2 B2 D2
5. (DNF(40.95)) D F U' F B2 D' F2 L F R2 U R2 D B2 L2 D L2 F2 R2 U2
6. 54.82 R' B U' R B' D B' R D' B R2 B2 U2 R2 D2 B D2 R2 B2 D2
7. 45.08 U2 L2 U2 L2 B L2 B L2 R2 F2 R2 D' U2 L F U F2 D2 U F' L'
8. 55.25 F' B R U2 L2 U B R' L B' D' F D2 R2 F D2 F R2 D2 L2 F2
9. 35.69 D L2 U' R2 B2 F2 U' B2 U F2 D L F U2 B D R2 F' L D' R'
10. 29.92 F D2 L U2 R2 U F' L B D2 F2 R' F2 R2 B2 U2 D2 L D2 R2
11. 32.73 L2 F U2 B' U2 R2 B L2 R2 B' D2 U' L2 U L' U F2 R2 D2 F' L
12. (26.34) B U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 B' R2 B' D2 R2 D' U' F' L B2 F L B U B

Solves 8-12 make a 32.78 avg5. Solves 10-12 make a 29.66 mo3. Awesome. The 30.29 was the solve right before the first solve in the average of 12. :/


----------



## antoineccantin (May 10, 2013)

etshy said:


> Antoine You should start learning BH , you will be Faster than anyone else , your TPS is INSANE , I'm really impressed



I would really have to improve my memo time first. It would be stupid if I'd average 1:00 with 45 second memo and 15 second execution.


----------



## etshy (May 10, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> I would really have to improve my memo time first. It would be stupid if I'd average 1:00 with 45 second memo and 15 second execution.



I agree  



Noahaha said:


> I agree that he should learn BH/3-style, but getting fast with it is not about TPS lol. It's about quick thinking and being able to memorize quickly without sacrificing your thinkahead. The reason you don't see so many people who are fast both at BLD and 3x3 is because 3-style is such a huge time-investment. Also, even if Antoine could shave 10 seconds off his execution with 3-style, it would likely hinder his memo from getting faster, which is probably more important at this point. Sorry for the rant, and I'm not trying to be negative, but I totally disagree with the view that it's all about TPS.



TPS is a factor of course , not a huge one , but still it is , and obviously he doesn't have any pauses in his execution , so I guess if someone like him put the effort and time in learning BH and be good at it , the HIGH TPS will make a difference , not a huge one , but it will obviously be an advantage , I'm no expert in BH like you of course  , but this is what I think honestly


----------



## Noahaha (May 10, 2013)

etshy said:


> TPS is a factor of course , not a huge one , but still it is , and obviously he doesn't have any pauses in his execution , so I guess if someone like him put the effort and time in learning BH and be good at it , the HIGH TPS will make a difference , not a huge one , but it will obviously be an advantage , I'm no expert in BH like you of course  , but this is what I think honestly



Antoine does have really high TPS in general, but it is simply not true that BLDers are a bunch of slow-turners. Just looking at the numbers, a fast BLDer usually has about 5-6 TPS, which may seem slow compared to fast 3x3 solvers, but cycles are often really awkward and contain a lot rotations, so there's just no way to turn as fast as someone doing F2L pairs.


----------



## etshy (May 10, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> cycles are often really awkward and contain a lot rotations, so there's just no way to turn as fast as someone doing F2L pairs.



I agree with that  I'm a very slow turner and some cycles makes me feel so slow while doing them 
I guess I thought that someone with high TPS could execute faster because I have a good think ahead and no pauses at all and I know which cycle I will do while doing the one before it , so I thought that my slow TPS is actually what's slowing me down , looks like I was wrong 

so if not the TPS that's holding me back , then what is ?


----------



## Noahaha (May 10, 2013)

etshy said:


> I agree with that  I'm a very slow turner and some cycles makes me feel so slow while doing them
> I guess I thought that someone with high TPS could execute faster because I have a good think ahead and no pauses at all and I know which cycle I will do while doing the one before it , so I thought that my slow TPS is actually what's slowing me down , looks like I was wrong
> 
> so if not the TPS that's holding me back , then what is ?



There's a good chance it's your TPS. At one point my problem was TPS too.

I was just trying to say that TPS doesn't always translate into being fast at 3-style the way it helps in OP/M2.


----------



## randomtypos (May 10, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> There's a good chance it's your TPS. At one point my problem was TPS too.
> 
> I was just trying to say that TPS doesn't always translate into being fast at 3-style the way it helps in OP/M2.



Agreed. I am currently working on executing without pauses and then slow upping the TPS.


----------



## Username (May 10, 2013)

New MultiBLD PB: 4/4 in 19:50.02

Memo was strong, only had one execution error which I expected in memo xD Old PB was 2/2 in something. I've had 3/4 before, but never anything 100% more than 2. Corner memo took about a minute to recall on the last cube.


----------



## Iggy (May 10, 2013)

Username said:


> New MultiBLD PB: 4/4 in 19:50.02
> 
> Memo was strong, only had one execution error which I expected in memo xD Old PB was 2/2 in something. I've had 3/4 before, but never anything 100% more than 2. Corner memo took about a minute to recall on the last cube.



Nice!


----------



## Username (May 10, 2013)

Iggy said:


> Nice!



Thanks! Still nowhere near your 4/4 time


----------



## Julian (May 11, 2013)

best avg 3/5 = *1:09.39*
*57.86* U' L R' F' R2 U2 D2 R' B2 R L' D2 R2 L2 U' D F' L' D' F2 R2 U2 B' L' F
*1:26.44* D L2 R2 U2 L' B' F2 R2 U D' L' D' L' R D2 U2 L' U2 B U2 L2 F B' D U
*DNF (1:14.xx)* F2 B' R' L2 B' R2 L2 F2 R F U2 L B2 L2 U R2 D2 L B U2 L R2 F2 D2 L'
*1:03.36* D L D' R2 L' F' U' F' D2 F2 B2 D2 F' U2 B2 F D2 R2 L2 B F2 D' U B' F
*58.37* U2 D L' U2 L R2 F2 U R' L2 B2 R B L2 D U' F2 R' U F U L2 D U'


...what the ****

On twisttheweb with Louis, first solves of the day, first sub-1s! Still solving edges first.
First scramble is really lucky, last was just really good memo and execution.



Spoiler: 57.86 memo



Corners: NAh, BiG J [cw]
Edges: NJEL TPC [flip]


I think I scrambled wrong for the 58.

Seriously though what the hell.


----------



## Julian (May 11, 2013)

best avg 3/5 = *1:09.39*
*57.86* U' L R' F' R2 U2 D2 R' B2 R L' D2 R2 L2 U' D F' L' D' F2 R2 U2 B' L' F
*1:26.44* D L2 R2 U2 L' B' F2 R2 U D' L' D' L' R D2 U2 L' U2 B U2 L2 F B' D U
*DNF (1:14.xx)* F2 B' R' L2 B' R2 L2 F2 R F U2 L B2 L2 U R2 D2 L B U2 L R2 F2 D2 L'
*1:03.36* D L D' R2 L' F' U' F' D2 F2 B2 D2 F' U2 B2 F D2 R2 L2 B F2 D' U B' F
*58.37* U2 D L' U2 L R2 F2 U R' L2 B2 R B L2 D U' F2 R' U F U L2 D U'


...what the ****

On twisttheweb with Louis, first solves of the day, first sub-1s! Still solving edges first.
First scramble is really lucky, last was just really good memo and execution.



Spoiler: 57.86 memo



Corners: NAh, BiG J [cw]
Edges: NJEL TPC [flip]


I think I scrambled wrong for the 58.

Seriously though what the hell.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 11, 2013)

Julian said:


> best avg 3/5 = *1:09.39*
> *57.86* U' L R' F' R2 U2 D2 R' B2 R L' D2 R2 L2 U' D F' L' D' F2 R2 U2 B' L' F
> *1:26.44* D L2 R2 U2 L' B' F2 R2 U D' L' D' L' R D2 U2 L' U2 B U2 L2 F B' D U
> *DNF (1:14.xx)* F2 B' R' L2 B' R2 L2 F2 R F U2 L B2 L2 U R2 D2 L B U2 L R2 F2 D2 L'
> ...



Wow, great! Race to sub 55?


----------



## Julian (May 11, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Wow, great! Race to sub 55?


Sure, haha.


----------



## Martial (May 11, 2013)

First ao5 sub 40 !

36.76, 37.65, 38.22, 38.37, DNF(37.08)
=> ao5: 38.08


----------



## Iggy (May 12, 2013)

3BLD PB

41.43 B R D F D2 F' R' D2 L U2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 B R2 L2 U2 F

Yay my first sub NR.  It could've been sub 40 though, had lock ups. :/


----------



## Patrick M (May 12, 2013)

Everyone will laugh, but first bld complete solve of any kind. 2x2 BLD: 4:00.86
the memo (lols): Being URD URL means breakdancing(BDD), UUR Normal. 
Normal means just do corner changing alg. 

I really want to get good at this... and do 3x3 ofc


----------



## Maskow (May 12, 2013)

*3x3x3 BLD: 17.91* [memo 6.09] D B' R L' B L' B U' L B' L2 F' R2 B L' D2 F' D' U' B' L' D' R' U' L' 
PB and UWR? x)
I did 17.11 one time but it was on sneze2r's scramble.

Solve time: 11.82
Solution:
y L' U2 L D L' U2 L D' y'
x' D L' U2 L D' L' U2 L x
U' L' (U2 L' D L U2 L' D' L) L U

x U' (M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2) U x'
y U' M U' R' U M' U' R U2 y'
R' (U' R U R' U' M U R U' r' U) R
U M' U M U M' U M


----------



## Username (May 12, 2013)

Maskow said:


> *3x3x3 BLD: 17.91* [memo 6.09] D B' R L' B L' B U' L B' L2 F' R2 B L' D2 F' D' U' B' L' D' R' U' L'
> PB and UWR? x)
> I did 17.11 one time but it was on sneze2r's scramble.
> 
> ...



wat


----------



## KongShou (May 12, 2013)

Maskow said:


> *3x3x3 BLD: 17.91* [memo 6.09] D B' R L' B L' B U' L B' L2 F' R2 B L' D2 F' D' U' B' L' D' R' U' L'
> PB and UWR? x)
> I did 17.11 one time but it was on sneze2r's scramble.
> 
> ...



Wat


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (May 12, 2013)

Patrick M said:


> Everyone will laugh, but first bld complete solve of any kind. 2x2 BLD: 4:00.86
> the memo (lols): Being URD URL means breakdancing(BDD), UUR Normal.
> Normal means just do corner changing alg.
> 
> I really want to get good at this... and do 3x3 ofc



Congrats, it feels so good to get your first success. I recommend you check out Noah's tutorial for 3x3, it's not as hard as it seems. I started just as the tutorial was coming out, and now I've got a sub-4 PB.


----------



## Iggy (May 12, 2013)

Maskow said:


> *3x3x3 BLD: 17.91* [memo 6.09] D B' R L' B L' B U' L B' L2 F' R2 B L' D2 F' D' U' B' L' D' R' U' L'
> PB and UWR? x)
> I did 17.11 one time but it was on sneze2r's scramble.
> 
> ...



Wow.


----------



## DrKorbin (May 12, 2013)

Maskow said:


> Solution:
> y L' U2 L D L' U2 L D' y'
> x' D L' U2 L D' L' U2 L x
> U' L' (U2 L' D L U2 L' D' L) L U
> ...



It seems you don't know what M move is, and there is an error in the second cube rotation.
PS: wat


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 12, 2013)

Maskow said:


> *3x3x3 BLD: 17.91* [memo 6.09] D B' R L' B L' B U' L B' L2 F' R2 B L' D2 F' D' U' B' L' D' R' U' L'
> PB and UWR? x)
> I did 17.11 one time but it was on sneze2r's scramble.
> 
> ...



Wow! On camera?


----------



## kunparekh18 (May 12, 2013)

Maskow said:


> *3x3x3 BLD: 17.91* [memo 6.09] D B' R L' B L' B U' L B' L2 F' R2 B L' D2 F' D' U' B' L' D' R' U' L'
> PB and UWR? x)
> I did 17.11 one time but it was on sneze2r's scramble.
> 
> ...



wat

I would be happy if I got solves like this sighted 2H lol


----------



## ben1996123 (May 12, 2013)

Maskow said:


> *3x3x3 BLD: 17.91* [memo 6.09] D B' R L' B L' B U' L B' L2 F' R2 B L' D2 F' D' U' B' L' D' R' U' L'
> PB and UWR? x)
> I did 17.11 one time but it was on sneze2r's scramble.
> 
> ...



what

ok


----------



## antoineccantin (May 12, 2013)

Maskow said:


> *3x3x3 BLD: 17.91* [memo 6.09] D B' R L' B L' B U' L B' L2 F' R2 B L' D2 F' D' U' B' L' D' R' U' L'
> PB and UWR? x)
> I did 17.11 one time but it was on sneze2r's scramble.
> 
> ...



It looks like your 17.11 somehow got into the wiki's UWR list. I'll change it to this.


----------



## Username (May 12, 2013)

New 4BLD PB by 10 Minutes

8:46.24

Memo was about 3:10, And I failed during one center target (Using U2, shot to A instead of C, had to undo that, tried to shoot to C but failed the alg and undid that) Thak took maybe 45 secs so it could've been sub 8  I'm so happy, since it was my first success in a while. Also the first sub 10 real attempt (DNF's counting) (Real attempt meaning not giving up in memo)

F' L' R2 U L Fw D Fw R' Uw2 F' B' R2 Uw' D2 F Fw2 Rw2 R Uw2 Rw' R' Fw2 U' F2 B' L2 F2 U D' Fw2 L2 U Fw R' Fw2 R2 F L' B'

8corn/13cent/24wing


----------



## Maskow (May 12, 2013)

DrKorbin said:


> It seems you don't know what M move is, and there is an error in the second cube rotation.



I always had troubles with notation xd
Upgraded version (I hope that it works : D):

y L' U2 L D L' U2 L D' y'
x D L' U2 L D' L' U2 L x'
U' L' (U2 L' D L U2 L' D' L) L U

x U' (M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2) U x'
y U' M' U' R' U M U' R U2 y'
R' (U' R U R' U' M' U R U' r' U) R
U M U M' U M U M'



DrKorbin said:


> PS: wat



CAN YOU STOP IT?! xD


----------



## Bhargav777 (May 12, 2013)

Username said:


> New 4BLD PB by 10 Minutes
> 
> 8:46.24
> 
> ...



Awesome! 

Bhargav Narasimhan


----------



## Username (May 12, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Bhargav Narasimhan



Thanks!


----------



## Ollie (May 13, 2013)

3BLD Ao5 42.86 + 4BLD 2:38.08 (Stolen scramble)


Spoiler







The 4BLD does not count as a PB (that is a 2:43 from an equally lucky scramble) and the scramble was originally Noah Arthur's. 
3BLD Ao5:

43.67, 38.21, 46.70, (DNF(38.80)), (36.67)

Method: 3-cycle commutators
Memory method: sentences from letter pairs


----------



## lunari (May 13, 2013)

Yay, my first blind success! It took 20 minutes (3BLD), but still... 
For corners, I build one word of a letter pair and build a sentence or some relation between those, it works really well. For edges, I built one word of each letter and built a sentence of those. I know this is not efficient, and my sentences get really long with sometimes strange grammar. I tried to shorten this by using letter pairs like I do for corners, but somehow I couldn't create words of the pairs. Although I do the very exact thing for corners!
Any other tips to shorten edge memo?


----------



## Iggy (May 13, 2013)

Username said:


> New 4BLD PB by 10 Minutes
> 
> 8:46.24
> 
> ...



Wow that's faster than me, nice!


----------



## Username (May 13, 2013)

Iggy said:


> Wow that's faster than me, nice!



Thanks!


----------



## Iggy (May 13, 2013)

3BLD, exactly tied the NR lol. 2nd best solve ever.

41.58 D' R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D2 R2 U B2 U' R F2 R F2 D2 U2 F' L U B2


----------



## Mikel (May 13, 2013)

7x7x7 Blindfolded Success on my 7th attempt! I finally got it!

1:22:38.50 with a memorization time of [46:20]. It also had a pop that I was luckily able to fix.

Separate Thread

Video:


Spoiler



[video=youtube_share;wr02YI1bvMg]http://youtu.be/wr02YI1bvMg[/video]


----------



## DrKorbin (May 13, 2013)

Mikel said:


> 7x7x7 Blindfolded Success on my 7th attempt! I finally got it!
> 
> 1:22:38.50 with a memorization time of [46:20]. It also had a pop that I was luckily able to fix.
> 
> Separate Thread




Cool 
You can add my video link to 7x7 bld table, btw it is with pop too 
http://youtu.be/gdWwGmQqcEA


----------



## DennisStrehlau (May 13, 2013)

5x5x5 BLD - 12:41.68 [6:20] PB

Getting sub12 schouldnt be any problem. I solved corners VERY slow and memo wasnt fast, too. Actually pretty hard cases. Breaking into new cycles for both kind of centers, 3 cycles outer edges and parity.

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## Noahaha (May 13, 2013)

DennisStrehlau said:


> I solved corners VERY slow...



I do this too XD

Congrats!


----------



## DennisStrehlau (May 14, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> I do this too XD
> 
> Congrats!



Thanks.
I solve corners last, so when i am done with everything else, i dont want to ruin it just to save some seconds on a xx-minutes solve. 

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## cc9tough (May 14, 2013)

Yesterday I got my first 3x3 BLD solve. It took me 15-20 minutes and I was a nervous wreck throughout my execution. However, when I took off the blindfold and saw the solved cube I felt extremely proud of myself. after a few attempts today I got my PB down to 8:04.17. I am very proud of my new found ability. Thank you Noah, for being my motivation.


----------



## Noahaha (May 14, 2013)

cc9tough said:


> Yesterday I got my first 3x3 BLD solve. It took me 15-20 minutes and I was a nervous wreck throughout my execution. However, when I took off the blindfold and saw the solved cube I felt extremely proud of myself. after a few attempts today I got my PB down to 8:04.17. I am very proud of my new found ability. Thank you Noah, for being my motivation.



Good work!


----------



## Julian (May 14, 2013)

Decided to do a 4BLD solve for no reason: 6:09.88 PB 

U' F2 B' R r F L' D2 F2 f u L2 u' L' U' f2 L2 F L' D L f F R2 u F f2 B U2 L2 u U2 f2 R L' u' L2 R2 B' f



Spoiler



centers/wings/corners: 18/21/6'

centers (rooms):
HA, a KoW!
a PoMegranate? in JuNe?
IT's an UmBrella.
GaCk! that's EZ.
FOe

wings (rooms):
BeD JaiL
a NeW GaVin
I Hate PAsta.
TiMe US.
a RooK and a QuEen
A

corners (audio):
GN JK SE [cw]


----------



## kunparekh18 (May 15, 2013)

First ever BLD Corners success! Hell yeah!

Scramble: F2 D U R2 B2 R2 L2 D L2 F2 D2 R' D' U R L2 D U' R

Memo was OJ WP CU GC 

Solving orientation was WCA, method was Old Pochmann.

I have a pretty weird lettering scheme, it's the same as Noah's but goes from A-X in this order - UDLFRB.
Have been practicing from yesterday.

Can't say what the memo method is, I kept repeating the letters and it kinda stuck.   
On to learning M2 for edges. Should hopefully get a successful solve tomorrow.


----------



## ilikecubing (May 15, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> First ever BLD Corners success! Hell yeah!
> 
> Scramble: F2 D U R2 B2 R2 L2 D L2 F2 D2 R' D' U R L2 D U' R
> 
> ...



congratz,best of luck for tommorow! Hope you get it


----------



## etshy (May 15, 2013)

I had a day off , so I thought I try some 4BLD (last 4BLD was a month ago I guess) 

DNF(19:51.83)[12:01.94], *20:55.97[12:26.39]* *PB* , I was aiming to a SUB-20 actually 

P.S: Just Got my Shengshou 5x5 , 5BLD after Finals


----------



## Ollie (May 15, 2013)

etshy said:


> I had a day off , so I thought I try some 4BLD (last 4BLD was a month ago I guess)
> 
> DNF(19:51.83)[12:01.94], *20:55.97[12:26.39]* *PB* , I was aiming to a SUB-20 actually
> 
> P.S: Just Got my Shengshou 5x5 , 5BLD after Finals



Nice, and good luck with 5BLD


----------



## antoineccantin (May 15, 2013)

etshy said:


> I had a day off , so I thought I try some 4BLD (last 4BLD was a month ago I guess)
> 
> DNF(19:51.83)[12:01.94], *20:55.97[12:26.39]* *PB* , I was aiming to a SUB-20 actually
> 
> P.S: Just Got my Shengshou 5x5 , 5BLD after Finals



What method do you use for execution? You might want to work on that.


----------



## etshy (May 15, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Nice, and good luck with 5BLD



thanks  



antoineccantin said:


> What method do you use for execution? You might want to work on that.



U2/some sort of advanced r2/OP 
I know my execution is the problem , even in 3BLD , My memo is good , and I execute with no pauses at all , and while solving I feel like my TPS is outrageous , but it's always slow  
any advice ?


----------



## antoineccantin (May 15, 2013)

etshy said:


> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you sure you have no pauses during execution? Try to make is one continuous alg.


----------



## Username (May 16, 2013)

First ever 3BLD avg 5: 

Average of 5: 1:44.70
1. 1:36.68 B2 U2 B2 D R2 B2 F2 U B2 U2 L2 F R2 B U2 L' R2 B U' L2 U 
2. (1:25.37) L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R U2 R' B2 R B2 F' U' L B2 L2 F' U R' D' 
3. 1:43.18 F2 R2 D2 U2 L' F2 L2 R' U2 B2 R2 B' U L' F2 R F U' B2 D' R2 
4. (2:01.35) U2 F' D' R U' F U R2 L F' U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 L' U2 L' D2 
5. 1:54.23 B2 L2 F2 L2 U' B2 D R2 D U2 R2 B' L' B2 F U B2 U2 L2 B' R

Only one sup 2! Yay!

I decided not to roll this because I don't want to


----------



## Username (May 16, 2013)

Username said:


> First ever 3BLD avg 5:
> 
> Average of 5: 1:44.70
> 1. 1:36.68 B2 U2 B2 D R2 B2 F2 U B2 U2 L2 F R2 B U2 L' R2 B U' L2 U
> ...



And not a single success was made after that average...


----------



## etshy (May 16, 2013)

4BLD DNF(18:24.88[10:57.33]) by 3 wings (execution is getting faster  ) , *20:25.03[12:50.95] PB*

4BLD is like a walk in the park after 5BLD , it feels so easy


----------



## Noahaha (May 17, 2013)

3BLD PB:
24.48 U2 R2 U2 B' R2 F' D2 F' R2 B' L' B' L' U B' F2 D F2 D' F' 



Spoiler



8/8


----------



## Iggy (May 17, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> 3BLD PB:
> 24.48 U2 R2 U2 B' R2 F' D2 F' R2 B' L' B' L' U B' F2 D F2 D' F'
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!!


----------



## nccube (May 17, 2013)

2/3 in 22:07
Just 2 twisted corners on the last cube.
First time I've tried 3 cubes

EDIT: 2nd try: 3/3 in 18:46.35[15:33.97] 

1) F' B U' D' R B' L F2 B2 D' R L2 F D2 F' L2 B' L2 F2 U2 R2 
2) R2 B2 R' D2 U2 R B2 L' D2 L' B2 U L2 U L B' D' F' R2 D' R 
3) L2 U2 F' L2 B' F L2 D2 F L2 D' B L D2 F D L' U R' U2


----------



## etshy (May 17, 2013)

5BLD 1st success 55:49.38[33:54.21] , 4th attempt


----------



## DuffyEdge (May 17, 2013)

etshy said:


> 5BLD 1st success 55:49.38[33:54.21] , 4th attempt



Yes ! Well done  I still need first 4BLD success


----------



## etshy (May 17, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> Yes ! Well done  I still need first 4BLD success



Thanks  
4BLD is so much fun , if you need any help just PM me  

also , do you know any african who had a successful 5BLD ? because I guess I'm the First  (Fingers crossed)


----------



## DuffyEdge (May 17, 2013)

etshy said:


> Thanks
> 4BLD is so much fun , if you need any help just PM me
> 
> also , do you know any african who had a successful 5BLD ? because I guess I'm the First  (Fingers crossed)



You are the first, I'm very sure. No one in the south african community can even do 3BLD 
And thanks, I'm fairly sure I have 4BLD down. A couple of things I need to go over, and it won't be long before my first attempt. By the looks of things it'll be 5BLD where I need help


----------



## antoineccantin (May 17, 2013)

etshy said:


> 5BLD 1st success 55:49.38[33:54.21] , 4th attempt



Yay, congratz!


----------



## etshy (May 17, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> You are the first, I'm very sure. No one in the south african community can even do 3BLD
> And thanks, I'm fairly sure I have 4BLD down. A couple of things I need to go over, and it won't be long before my first attempt. By the looks of things it'll be 5BLD where I need help



YAY , I'm the first  

I hope you get your 4BLD very soon  Good luck 



antoineccantin said:


> Yay, congratz!



Thanks


----------



## Cubenovice (May 17, 2013)

etshy said:


> 5BLD 1st success 55:49.38[33:54.21] , 4th attempt



congratulations!


----------



## Mikel (May 17, 2013)

etshy said:


> 5BLD 1st success 55:49.38[33:54.21] , 4th attempt



Nicely done! 5x5 BLD is the best event! Stick with it


----------



## Iggy (May 17, 2013)

etshy said:


> 5BLD 1st success 55:49.38[33:54.21] , 4th attempt



Congrats!


----------



## nccube (May 18, 2013)

4/4 in 24:11.74[18:57.93]
First try 

1) L U2 B2 R' F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B' R' U2 F L D' B L2 F D' 
2) U F2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 D' B2 F2 U2 L D' B' R U L2 U' F2 D2 F2 
3) F' L U F2 R' F2 B U2 R U' L2 U2 F' B2 D2 F' U2 L2 B' D2 F2 
4) D' F2 U2 L2 U B2 L2 U2 L2 U R F D2 U' L' D B R B2 U2 R2


----------



## Iggy (May 18, 2013)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=193&cat=16&rnd=1

Maskow got an official 29.48 3BLD single.


----------



## Martial (May 18, 2013)

New PB avg5 !
*Average of 5: 36.88*
1. *(31.11)* D' B2 D B L2 F R2 D F' D2 R D2 L2 F2 L B2 D2 L U2 L'
2. *38.82* B2 L2 D2 R D2 F2 L2 B2 L B2 F2 D U' B R D2 B U2 R' D R2
3. *(DNF(59.76))* L2 F' U2 F R2 D2 L2 F' D2 B2 F2 L' U' R B' U2 R B2 R U2
4. *39.53* D' L2 D2 R2 U' L2 U L2 U' B2 L2 R D' R' F' R D' B2 F D' B2
5. *32.29* D2 L R' F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 R D2 R' B U' B' R' D2 F2 U2 R2 B


----------



## etshy (May 18, 2013)

Cubenovice said:


> congratulations!





Iggy said:


> Congrats!



thanks guys  



Mikel said:


> Nicely done! 5x5 BLD is the best event! Stick with it



Thanks  actually I'm aiming at 6x6+ list by end of summer


----------



## Mikel (May 18, 2013)

Iggy said:


> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=193&cat=16&rnd=1
> 
> Maskow got an official 29.48 3BLD single.



YAY! Congrats to Maskow on the sub-30. Hopefully he can succeed in Multi BLD too.


----------



## qqwref (May 18, 2013)

Iggy said:


> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=193&cat=16&rnd=1
> 
> Maskow got an official 29.48 3BLD single.


Does this mean the top 3 official BLDers will have first names starting with "Marc"?  Awesome job to Maskow, I knew he could do well in competition.


----------



## nccube (May 18, 2013)

5/5 in 31:03.58[25:26.95]


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 18, 2013)

nccube said:


> 5/5 in 31:03.58[25:26.95]



Wow. That execution. What do you at average at one?


----------



## nccube (May 18, 2013)

I normally do single BLD in around 1:40


----------



## antoineccantin (May 19, 2013)

1:22.xx official 3BLD safety single (spent about 15 seconds reviewing).

I used an edge comm


----------



## etshy (May 19, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 1:22.xx official 3BLD safety single (spent about 15 seconds reviewing).
> 
> I used an edge comm



Awesome , good job


----------



## Julian (May 19, 2013)

Official 1:00.38!
Third best solve ever and official PB by over 11s.

6'/12 in Noah's metric, memo was about 29. Video coming.


----------



## Iggy (May 19, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 1:22.xx official 3BLD safety single (spent about 15 seconds reviewing).
> 
> I used an edge comm



Nice, you beat my official single.


----------



## Username (May 19, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 1:22.xx official 3BLD safety single (spent about 15 seconds reviewing).
> 
> I used an edge comm



Nice! Did you win the comp with that?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (May 19, 2013)

56.xy 3BLD, slightly faster than pb but too lucky to count I think: 4''/10'. It's nice to have time to practice again, should have some proper improvements soon.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 19, 2013)

Iggy said:


> Nice, you beat my official single.



Cool 



Username said:


> Nice! Did you win the comp with that?



Nah, third.


----------



## nccube (May 19, 2013)

6/6 in 40:48.47[33:48.64]

1) R2 U R2 B2 D F2 D2 L2 B2 U' B2 R F2 R2 F' D' R' B2 L' R' B' 
2) L2 B2 L2 F2 D' U' F2 D' B2 U2 R2 F D B2 F D U L' R D' F 
3) U2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D' R2 U L2 U' B2 L' B' L' F2 D B' F2 U' F' U 
4) D F2 D' F2 R2 D2 R2 D R2 U' F2 L' R D' L' D2 F R' B' R2 U 
5) R2 D2 L' U' D' R U' L B' L U F2 R2 U' D2 F2 R2 U R2 F2 B2 
6) B2 R' B2 L2 F2 L D2 R B2 U2 R U B' R' B U' L' D' L2 U' 

I got this one on camera too


----------



## Username (May 19, 2013)

nccube said:


> 6/6 in 40:48.47[33:48.64]
> 
> 1) R2 U R2 B2 D F2 D2 L2 B2 U' B2 R F2 R2 F' D' R' B2 L' R' B'
> 2) L2 B2 L2 F2 D' U' F2 D' B2 U2 R2 F D B2 F D U L' R D' F
> ...



Upload!


----------



## Ollie (May 19, 2013)

Super easy scrambles and memo:

3/3 - 2:37.95[1:01]

F2 L2 F R2 U2 R2 U2 F R2 B2 F2 D B R2 F' D B2 R D2 B R' 
U R B D2 R' U' R U' L U2 F' D2 B U2 B2 U2 L2 F' D2 F' 
D2 F L2 R2 F2 U2 F' L2 B' L D' F L' D U R F' D2 B'


----------



## Username (May 19, 2013)

First solve ever where I was able to apply commutators to every corner cycle


----------



## Cubenovice (May 19, 2013)

Username said:


> First solve ever where I was able to apply commutators to every corner cycle



Nice!

I also typically have to OP some corners. And if I do manage to go full comms I'm very slow


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (May 19, 2013)

7:22.91[4:35]

First success using M2 edges rather than OP.


----------



## HEART (May 20, 2013)

Fourth 5bld success. About 25 minutes, couldn't figure out why this cycle didn't add up to the amount of pieces unsolved. 

Trying to get some consistency before worlds  once my computer is back I can start doing some proper timings.


----------



## nccube (May 20, 2013)

7/7 in 46:36.12[38:33.14]

1) U' F2 U2 L2 B2 F2 U2 L2 D F2 R B2 F R' D2 U' B D U' L R' 
2) R2 B' D' L F' U2 R F2 D F D2 F2 D' R2 D' F2 B2 L2 D' B2 R2 
3) B2 L U2 B2 R F2 D2 R D2 F2 L' U R F2 D2 U2 F' L D L 
4) F2 L2 B' R2 F' D2 R2 B U2 L2 D R2 F' R B' F' U B R2 U2 
5) U R2 D2 B2 D' L2 B2 F2 D' U' R2 B' D F2 L R2 B L2 R B R2 
6) R2 B2 D' F2 L2 D' F2 D2 R2 D F2 L' R2 F U B U2 R D2 R U2 
7) U' F' U B' L' U F' R F R2 U2 B2 R U2 F2 B2 L2 B2 L U2


----------



## uniacto (May 21, 2013)

After at least 10 attempts over the past few months, I've finally gotten a success  

8:37.91[5:50.95] 

My life is complete.


----------



## etshy (May 21, 2013)

uniacto said:


> After at least 10 attempts over the past few months, I've finally gotten a success
> 
> 8:37.91[5:50.95]
> 
> My life is complete.



Good for you :tu congrats


----------



## randomtypos (May 21, 2013)

Full 3-style. Now 3BLD actually begins. 44.44 mo3 btw =)


----------



## Noahaha (May 21, 2013)

randomtypos said:


> Full 3-style. Now 3BLD actually begins. 44.44 ao3 btw =)



1. That is a HUGE accomplishment, so congratulations! And you're right that that is where the fun really starts.
2. I think you mean mo3, because ao3 would just be your middle time.


----------



## Ollie (May 21, 2013)

29.06[9.9x] - L2 R2 D B2 D2 F2 D' R2 D2 R2 B D' R' B' F' R2 D2 U - 10/8



Spoiler



[y F: [R U2 R', D2]] _10/10_
[D', R' U2 R] _8/18_
[x' R': [R' U' R, D2]] _9/27_
x M U' M' U2 M U' M' x' _11/38_
[U2: [M', U L2 U']] _9/47_
[R': [M' U M, D2]] _14/61_
[x2: [M, U' L2 U]] _10/71_
[z' U': [M, U R U']] _8/79_

79 HTM = 4.14 tps??


----------



## etshy (May 21, 2013)

Ollie said:


> 29.06[9.9x] - L2 R2 D B2 D2 F2 D' R2 D2 R2 B D' R' B' F' R2 D2 U
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW , Nice :tu


----------



## Riley (May 22, 2013)

2nd fastest time: 26.22.

B' R2 U2 L2 U2 B' L2 B F' L2 F' L' D B2 L2 D U' L F' U2

EDIT: I scrambled wrong because I know I did not have a flipped edge. Oh well.


----------



## Eric Limeback (May 22, 2013)

Sharing a solve (1:04.81) from the Ottawa competition this past weekend. Other two solves were 1:05.xx and 1:04.xx(DNF)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIWJ6nHZOkc


----------



## Ollie (May 22, 2013)

Eric Limeback said:


> Sharing a solve (1:04.81) from the Ottawa competition this past weekend. Other two solves were 1:05.xx and 1:04.xx(DNF)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIWJ6nHZOkc



lols, the Limebacker. And great solve too!


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (May 22, 2013)

5BLD 14:26.68 (8:49.96) 7c/18+/20x/13e/24w, marginal improvement on PB and first success since starting practice after exams. Main fail was forgetting how I do 3x3 parity on 5x5, worked out something hideous on the fly. Nice to have another sub-15.


----------



## Username (May 23, 2013)

MultiBLD: 6/6 in 27:00.xy

YAY! Old PB is 4/4  This is awesome. Memo was solid, no execution mistakes. Doubles the points of NR  It's sad that there aren't any comps with multi here


----------



## Julian (May 23, 2013)

Eric Limeback said:


> Sharing a solve (1:04.81) from the Ottawa competition this past weekend. Other two solves were 1:05.xx and 1:04.xx(DNF)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIWJ6nHZOkc


I like your noise-reducing earmuffs 

Great solve. Your memo seems to be a lot faster than mine, unless it was just unusually fast this solve.


----------



## Iggy (May 23, 2013)

Username said:


> MultiBLD: 6/6 in 27:00.xy
> 
> YAY! Old PB is 4/4  This is awesome. Memo was solid, no execution mistakes. Doubles the points of NR  It's sad that there aren't any comps with multi here



Nice! Hopefully this'll boost me to do multi, I really need to beat my old PBs.


----------



## Username (May 23, 2013)

Iggy said:


> Nice! Hopefully this'll boost me to do multi, I really need to beat my old PBs.



Thanks!


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (May 23, 2013)

Username said:


> MultiBLD: 6/6 in 27:00.xy
> 
> YAY! Old PB is 4/4  This is awesome. Memo was solid, no execution mistakes. Doubles the points of NR  It's sad that there aren't any comps with multi here



We should try to have multi at Finnish Open now that there is at least someone interested in it.


----------



## Username (May 23, 2013)

MAHTI-ANSSI said:


> We should try to have multi at Finnish Open now that there is at least someone interested in it.



Yay! Thanks  Will there be 4BLD too?


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (May 23, 2013)

Username said:


> Yay! Thanks  Will there be 4BLD too?



Hopefully yes.


----------



## Eric Limeback (May 23, 2013)

Julian said:


> I like your noise-reducing earmuffs
> 
> Great solve. Your memo seems to be a lot faster than mine, unless it was just unusually fast this solve.



Haha yes thank you!! AND it was your dad that filmed this for me so thank him again 

Trying to get more consistent with my memo but its usually 20-30, just need to work on turning speed and no pauses...-_-


----------



## tseitsei (May 23, 2013)

Getting back to solving again after a few months break 
I have only gained about 10-15 seconds for my 3bld avg since I stopped for a few months 
Also managed to do a few solves sub-1 so good...

First 4bld attempts in almost half a year:
1. DNF by 5centers
2. DNF by 3centers
3. DNF by alot(didnt undo setup move)
4. 11.33.47
5. 14.46.86

So I'm quite satisfied and again motivated to improve my times


----------



## DuffyEdge (May 23, 2013)

3BLD PB - 1:32.23


----------



## etshy (May 23, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> 3BLD PB - 1:32.23



Wow , I'd better start practicing again  I hate senior year :'(


----------



## DuffyEdge (May 23, 2013)

etshy said:


> Wow , I'd better start practicing again  I hate senior year :'(



I suddenly started improving after learning M2, my accuracy still really really sucks though. Good luck with your improving!


----------



## Username (May 24, 2013)

First ever Sub 1!!!!! 

59.96

Also PB avg 5 1:35.35


----------



## Iggy (May 24, 2013)

Username said:


> First ever Sub 1!!!!!
> 
> 59.96
> 
> Also PB avg 5 1:35.35



OMG Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Ollie (May 24, 2013)

Username said:


> First ever Sub 1!!!!!
> 
> 59.96
> 
> Also PB avg 5 1:35.35



Nice  Many more to come!

10,000th post approaching, it best be a good'un


----------



## Iggy (May 24, 2013)

9999th post 

Finally got another 4BLD success. Time was 8:44.48. Execution was kinda fail though.


----------



## Eric Limeback (May 24, 2013)

This post goes out everyone who loves blind. &hearts;

Also...1:05 3bld avg12. I know it's not a huge deal to many of the super fast guys out there...but its the consistency that makes me super happy.


----------



## Maccoboy (May 24, 2013)

This thread always makes me wanna learn BLD


----------



## Ollie (May 24, 2013)

Did a silly+slow parity fix on the last cube, but still OK.

3/3 2:48.26[1:05]


----------



## Bhargav777 (May 24, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Did a silly+slow parity fix on the last cube, but still OK.
> 
> 3/3 2:48.26[1:05]



The video you promised to make?


----------



## Ollie (May 24, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> The video you promised to make?



When I have time, still planning it


----------



## hfsdo (May 24, 2013)

finally, first 3bld success: 6:00.77

would've been nicer if it was sub 6.


----------



## Username (May 24, 2013)

hfsdo said:


> finally, first 3bld success: 6:00.77
> 
> would've been nicer if it was sub 6.



Not even a smily face? :O

Seriously, good job..I'm sure you will be sub 6 very soon


----------



## Cubenovice (May 24, 2013)

hfsdo said:


> finally, first 3bld success: 6:00.77
> 
> would've been nicer if it was sub 6.



Hi Thijs, congrats on your first succes!

Cheers,
Ralph


----------



## hfsdo (May 24, 2013)

Username said:


> Seriously, good job..I'm sure you will be sub 6 very soon



thanks and i hope so, but most of my attempts are around 8 minutes so it could take a bit longer.



Cubenovice said:


> Hi Thijs, congrats on your first succes!
> 
> Cheers,
> Ralph



thanks


----------



## Ickathu (May 24, 2013)

Did 3 solves for the weekly comp and I solved all of them! I hardly ever get 3 in a row. Decent times too - 2:14.98, 2:51.80, 3:02.26


----------



## A Leman (May 25, 2013)

4:36.82 4BLD PB 
u2 f F u2 L D r B R L2 D' r2 F D2 R2 f L' f2 L2 f B r u' B F2 U' r2 D' f' R' r2 D L2 B2 r f2 U F' D' F2


----------



## nccube (May 25, 2013)

8/8 in 46:28.72[36:48.93] for the Weekly Competition


----------



## Iggy (May 26, 2013)

8:59.13 4BLD solve, 2nd scramble from the weekly comp. Not PB, but 4th success. I should work on execution, especially centers.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 26, 2013)




----------



## andi25 (May 26, 2013)

8. try finally got it 

5x5 BLD: 39:07.89[24:43.48] 

i'm so happy...


----------



## etshy (May 26, 2013)

andi25 said:


> 8. try finally got it
> 
> 5x5 BLD: 39:07.89[24:43.48]
> 
> i'm so happy...



congrats


----------



## Riley (May 27, 2013)

3BLD PB's, of course the day AFTER a comp...

25.55 single (7 second memo )
32.22 avg5: (25.55), 28.15, 35.79, (37.84), 32.72
36.75 avg12: (25.55), 28.15, 35.79, 37.84, 32.72, 38.34, 36.07, 37.67, (DNF(34.33)), 38.87, 38.91, 43.12

Scrambles from the blindfold race until the 37.67

8. 37.67 D' L2 U R2 D2 B2 R2 U R2 D2 R' F L U' R2 B' L' F2 D' L D 
9. (DNF(34.33)) L2 D2 B2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' L2 F2 U2 R' D R F' R' F U2 B U F 
10. 38.87 D2 L B' L U2 D R D2 F R F2 R2 L F2 R B2 U2 B2 U2 
11. 38.91 R B2 L D2 L2 B2 U2 B2 R D2 R2 D' U' B L B2 L2 D' F2 R2 D' 
12. 43.12 L2 U' R2 U' L2 R2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' F' R D B2 R' F2 D2 F' D' R'


----------



## CHJ (May 27, 2013)

5BLD 14:25.20 (6:20) 

F2 u2 b2 L r D L2 D2 d2 b' F' R' f' u f2 l2 u' r U' l B2 D2 R' D2 f2 l L b2 U F' r' F2 f2 d' R r2 b2 L2 U' F u' L u2 f2 L B2 F' l2 r' B2 D2 f2 l2 u' l2 B2 R' b2 B' L

last PB was 16:51 on the bus to my last comp, and I beat it by a fair amount, memo was just so easy, 2:30 locked in centres, up to 3:30 for very easy 3x3 stage (corners and midges) and lastly wings and total review, bit disappointed in execution though but I do own a rubbish V-cube so it could've been a sub-12 if I didn't review when I didn't have to and if I owned an SS


----------



## cc9tough (May 27, 2013)

first multi blind success 4th attempt 2/2
time was somewhere between 25-30 minutes. I took a while with my memo to make sure that I had everything right, and I made two big mistakes which I had to go back and fix. I don't care about the time though, I'm just glad I did it.


----------



## tseitsei (May 27, 2013)

4BLD 9:35.64[4:45.62] F r' f L2 D' R2 B R B' u R' B D u2 U2 R2 U2 D2 f' D' L F2 D2 F' D F' L' B2 F2 L u' L u' L2 U2 D2 f' L2 R' F
First sub-10 
Finally starting to get used to those center comms... Still ridiculously slow 

reconstruction


Spoiler



orientation: z2
memo:centers OU AJ ES XF BP CY KT DH
wings AY DR FV IK PJ OM CN ET BS QG LC UHU
corners ReSa KiVi LiPi TeLa

corners
[F'[U':LD'L']] UBL-RUF-DFL
[D2y[L:URU']] UBL-BDR-FUL
[R'y'[LDL':U2]] UBL-BUR-BDL
[y'[U':LD2L] UBL-RFD-UBR

CENTERS
[l2:Ur'U'] Ubl-Bdr-Dfl
[[L'y[l'U'l:u2]] Ubl-Ruf-Luf
[F'y[d:l'U2l]] Ubl-Ful-Rdf
[d[UrU':l2]] Ubl-Dbl-Fru
[y[r'd'r:U]] Ubl-Ubr-Bdl
[ry'[U':r'd'r]] Ubl-Ufl-Dbr
[L'y'[rU'r':d2]] Ubl-Lbd-Rbd
[l'd2l:U2] Ubl-Ufr-Fdr

WINGS
coming later... must go to work now


----------



## Username (May 27, 2013)

tseitsei said:


> 4BLD 9:35.64[4:45.62] F r' f L2 D' R2 B R B' u R' B D u2 U2 R2 U2 D2 f' D' L F2 D2 F' D F' L' B2 F2 L u' L u' L2 U2 D2 f' L2 R' F
> First sub-10
> Finally starting to get used to those center comms... Still ridiculously slow



Good Job! Want to race to sub 6 success?


----------



## tseitsei (May 27, 2013)

> Good Job! Want to race to sub 6 success?


Ok, I'm in.


----------



## Username (May 27, 2013)

tseitsei said:


> Ok, I'm in.



Awesome! Should we create a thread?


----------



## PianoCube (May 27, 2013)

4BLD: 23:48.92
Not a PB, but my 4th success.
Feels kind of easy after a 5BLD attempt.


----------



## Username (May 27, 2013)

3BLD PB avg5: 1:30.80

Average of 5: 1:30.80
1. (1:24.63) L2 D2 L' D R2 F U' F B R2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 
2. 1:29.35 L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D R2 D' B2 R2 D2 L R' D R U2 F' D L' U' L 
3. 1:28.42 U F2 R2 U' F2 U F2 L2 U2 R2 U F' L2 B' U2 F' D B2 R B' F2 
4. (DNF(1:31.92)) B2 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 U L2 U' R F' R B2 U2 F' R U' F2 D 
5. 1:34.64 U' B2 L2 U R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 D L' D L' F L2 R' U2 F2 L' B 

Tried some risky memo 

Next solve was 1:14, and then a DNF 1:09 by 2 flipped edges. Without the DNF the avg would've been sub 1:30 (probably)


----------



## Sakoleg (May 27, 2013)

4x4 BLD 9:01.56 PB
so close...


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (May 27, 2013)

PBs today: 2/2 3:13.17, 3/3 5:23.76, and probably a sub-1:10 AO5 for 3BLD (I didn't keep track, but I seem to have obtained decent consistency out of nowhere). No new 3BLD pb yet, but several sub-60s so I'll probably get it soon. I then completely failed a 4BLD attempt though.


----------



## tseitsei (May 27, 2013)

Username said:


> 3BLD PB avg5: 1:30.80
> 
> Average of 5: 1:30.80
> 1. (1:24.63) L2 D2 L' D R2 F U' F B R2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L B2 U2 L2 U2 R2
> ...



Nicely done! 
Looking forward for our next competition... I must not let you beat me


----------



## Username (May 27, 2013)

tseitsei said:


> Nicely done!
> Looking forward for our next competition... I must not let you beat me



Thanks! 
No need to be afraid though, you are way faster  I'l beat you at multi and bigBLD though


----------



## tseitsei (May 27, 2013)

At least at multi, but I intend to beat you at 4bld soon also


----------



## A Leman (May 27, 2013)

I spent an entire week drilling my memory system and algs and stopped doing 3BLD entirely. This was probably some of the most boring, mind numbing practice that I have ever done for anything in my life!
Anyway, I sweeped my PB's on 64 ttw scrambles so it was worth it:
Single:36.92 
D2 B L' U F2 U D' B2 D' B L U2 L2 U2 D2 R' L U D2 L' F2 U R' D B'
Avg5:44.29 
avg12:48.23


----------



## tseitsei (May 27, 2013)

4BLD 7:41.35[3:29.69] D L f2 u2 F2 r2 f' r' L D2 U R f D2 U2 u' R' U2 R r2 D' L u' B2 r R2 B2 U' F' u F2 L' F' r R2 L U F r f

First success while trying to speed up my memo a little bit  nice...
Still so much room for improvement... sub-6 doesn't feel so impossible and distant anymore...
Maybe I should sleep now tough


----------



## Sakoleg (May 28, 2013)

Second time in my life solved 5x5 BLD. Time is 30:40.93[20:15.64]. It was 4th try. 
Short history: 1 - solved, 2 - 2 X-centers off, 3 - 2 X-centers off (on WCA competition), 4 today - solved. Without X-centers it could be a good statistics


----------



## DennisStrehlau (May 28, 2013)

Sakoleg said:


> Without X-centers it could be a good statistics



Its a good statistic anyway! 
Keep up the good work!

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## PianoCube (May 28, 2013)

4BLD PB: 16:39.70 (sub NR)

I now have a streak of 3 4BLD successes (no DNFs between).
22:52.07 (old PB done a month ago), 23:48.92 (2 days ago) and now 16:39.70.

The memo was a bit better, 10:30 instead of around 12-13, and the execution was almost twice as fast. Less thinking time during centers and actually some think ahead during wings.
Sub 15 shouldn't be too hard on a good day.


----------



## Pi (May 29, 2013)

1:16.19 3BLD

Really easy edge memo.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 29, 2013)

11:42.66 4BLD PB

Especially happy about this since I went slow on wings to incorporate many new advanced r2 stuff (aka easy comms).

Scramble: Fw2 Rw' D B2 L Uw U F2 B' U Uw' B' D2 R' D2 L2 D2 B Fw Uw' F2 L Fw B' L' Rw U' D' L Fw2 B' F' Rw L D Rw2 R' U' Rw R2


----------



## Mikel (May 29, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 11:42.66 4BLD PB
> 
> Especially happy about this since I went slow on wings to incorporate many new advanced r2 stuff (aka easy comms).
> 
> Scramble: Fw2 Rw' D B2 L Uw U F2 B' U Uw' B' D2 R' D2 L2 D2 B Fw Uw' F2 L Fw B' L' Rw U' D' L Fw2 B' F' Rw L D Rw2 R' U' Rw R2



You keep getting faster! Nice. That's only 1:13 slower than my official.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 29, 2013)

Mikel said:


> You keep getting faster! Nice. That's only 1:13 slower than my official.



Thanks! I plan on switching to center comms once I get used to advanced r2.

I'm still officially faster than you at 3BLD though


----------



## Mikel (May 29, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Thanks! I plan on switching to center comms once I get used to advanced r2.
> 
> I'm still officially faster than you at 3BLD though



Of course you are! I'm hoping I can change that this summer, but with your improvement, I might not be able to.


----------



## tseitsei (May 29, 2013)

7:18.47[3:00.43] R' D F2 R' u R' f r2 B2 U' u' D F f D U2 R' L2 B' f2 R2 u' L F' f' r2 B' u' R' L' f2 R' r' f' F' D F D L R 
PB again! 
I can do my memo in 3.00-3.40 now every time... 
Also had two other sub-8 times but both were DNFs by 2 centers...


----------



## Username (May 29, 2013)

tseitsei said:


> 7:18.47[3:00.43] R' D F2 R' u R' f r2 B2 U' u' D F f D U2 R' L2 B' f2 R2 u' L F' f' r2 B' u' R' L' f2 R' r' f' F' D F D L R
> PB again!
> I can do my memo in 3.00-3.40 now every time...
> Also had two other sub-8 times but both were DNFs by 2 centers...



Awesome!
It seems like you're gonna win...


----------



## DuffyEdge (May 29, 2013)

4BLD success! 2nd attempt


----------



## etshy (May 29, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> 4BLD success! 2nd attempt



Yay !! congrats


----------



## DuffyEdge (May 29, 2013)

etshy said:


> Yay !! congrats



Thank you  Now you're not the only African who can do 4BLD  How many more successes would you suggest I get before moving onto 5BLD?


----------



## Ollie (May 29, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> Thank you  Now you're not the only African who can do 4BLD  How many more successes would you suggest I get before moving onto 5BLD?



It doesn't really matter. I think I did 3 solves, while Dan did his first 5BLD straight after 4BLD and got a success. It's s shame you can't be at Cambridge to try it officially


----------



## etshy (May 29, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> Thank you  Now you're not the only African who can do 4BLD  How many more successes would you suggest I get before moving onto 5BLD?



I hope that more africans get into BLD seriously  that would be really awesome  
Yeah I agree with Ollie , if you're interested in 5BLD then you should try it right away  I had a lot of 4BLD successes before 5BLD but only because I didn't have a 5x5 
I only got 1 5BLD success out of 4 attempts , and I'm already practicing 6BLD


----------



## DuffyEdge (May 29, 2013)

Ollie said:


> It doesn't really matter. I think I did 3 solves, while Dan did his first 5BLD straight after 4BLD and got a success. It's s shame you can't be at Cambridge to try it officially



Okay thanks, I think I might go for 2 or 3 more successes before moving on. It is a shame :/ But hopefully there will be big cubes bld at Guildford and I can try then. Plus I'm not sure how realistic it is that I'd get a success at a competition so soon after getting my first success. Now you go for 5bld wr! 



etshy said:


> I hope that more africans get into BLD seriously  that would be really awesome
> Yeah I agree with Ollie , if you're interested in 5BLD then you should try it right away  I had a lot of 4BLD successes before 5BLD but only because I didn't have a 5x5
> I only got 1 5BLD success out of 4 attempts , and I'm already practicing 6BLD



My 5x5 is sitting two feet away, I'm tempted to try it. But no I'll get more comfortable with 4bld first  Quite a few people in the south african community are making some progress with 3bld, so it does look promising


----------



## tseitsei (May 29, 2013)

Username said:


> Awesome!
> It seems like you're gonna win...



Not yet I won't... got another sub-8 success just now, but my main problems are in center commutators and recalling the memo quickly...
I have to think my center execution too much and do it slow and steady, which adds several seconds of thinking pause before every comm. :/ not good.
Also wings I could execute a lot faster, if I could just recall my memo quicker. I can do it quickly with 3x3 because memo is short and I don't have to remember it that long, but with 4x4 I have to stop from time to time just to think what letters were next... not good. So sub-6 probably not coming very soon from me


----------



## Username (May 29, 2013)

tseitsei said:


> Not yet I won't... got another sub-8 success just now, but my main problems are in center commutators and recalling the memo quickly...
> I have to think my center execution too much and do it slow and steady, which adds several seconds of thinking pause before every comm. :/ not good.
> Also wings I could execute a lot faster, if I could just recall my memo quicker. I can do it quickly with 3x3 because memo is short and I don't have to remember it that long, but with 4x4 I have to stop from time to time just to think what letters were next... not good. So sub-6 probably not coming very soon from me



My memo takes 4 minutes to memo +a minute to recheck, so thats already 5 minutes. Center comms are really hard for me too. My fastest proper attempt DNF isn't sub 8 so you're far ahead. But anything can happen... 

I can't wait to meet you at a comp


----------



## tseitsei (May 29, 2013)

Username said:


> My memo takes 4 minutes to memo +a minute to recheck, so thats already 5 minutes. Center comms are really hard for me too. My fastest proper attempt DNF isn't sub 8 so you're far ahead. But anything can happen...
> 
> I can't wait to meet you at a comp



I dont recheck  I just quickly say the memo in my mind just before I pull the blindfold down... that only takes ~10seconds. If its wrong then its wrong... It probably weakens my accuracy but also makes me faster...


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 29, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> Thank you  Now you're not the only African who can do 4BLD  How many more successes would you suggest I get before moving onto 5BLD?



I started doing 6BLD and 7BLD at the same time (when the V-Cube 6 and 7 first came out), and got my first successful 7BLD several weeks before my first successful 6BLD. (Due to luck - really good luck with 7, bad luck with 6.) So no reason why you can't start whenever you want, or go in whatever order you want. 

And congratulations!


----------



## Ollie (May 29, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> Okay thanks, I think I might go for 2 or 3 more successes before moving on. It is a shame :/ But hopefully there will be big cubes bld at Guildford and I can try then. Plus I'm not sure how realistic it is that I'd get a success at a competition so soon after getting my first success. Now you go for 5bld wr!



Aye, but don't be too pessimistic! I was surprised that I got a 4BLD success on my second solve ever in comp, the adrenaline helps! But no WR for a while, haven't picked up the 5x5x5 for a week or two. 3BLD NR is probably more important atm


----------



## DuffyEdge (May 29, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> I started doing 6BLD and 7BLD at the same time (when the V-Cube 6 and 7 first came out), and got my first successful 7BLD several weeks before my first successful 6BLD. (Due to luck - really good luck with 7, bad luck with 6.) So no reason why you can't start whenever you want, or go in whatever order you want.
> 
> And congratulations!


Thanks for the advice  I guess I'll just give it a go whenever I have time. 



Ollie said:


> Aye, but don't be too pessimistic! I was surprised that I got a 4BLD success on my second solve ever in comp, the adrenaline helps! But no WR for a while, haven't picked up the 5x5x5 for a week or two. 3BLD NR is probably more important atm



Not pessimistic, realistic, there is a difference  But I will practice 4BLD and focus on accuracy rather than speed. Ahh of course, what are you, half a second slower than the 3bld NR? Although as soon as Marcell gets a sub-6 official 5bld things will become very difficult for people wanting to get wrs. Good luck with your blindfold shenanigans all the same


----------



## DennisStrehlau (May 29, 2013)

6x6x6 BLD - FIRST SUCCESS!!!

4th try and i got it on video. I will upload it.

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## etshy (May 29, 2013)

DennisStrehlau said:


> 6x6x6 BLD - FIRST SUCCESS!!!
> 
> 4th try and i got it on video. I will upload it.
> 
> Greetings, Dennis



WOW , congrats  

I hope I get mine soon


----------



## DennisStrehlau (May 30, 2013)

etshy said:


> WOW , congrats
> 
> I hope I get mine soon



Thanks. Of course you will! Why not?

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## Crowned xerxes (May 30, 2013)

First 3x3 bld solve in about 2 weeks, 3:45.67, was also a PB.


----------



## etshy (May 30, 2013)

DennisStrehlau said:


> Thanks. Of course you will! Why not?
> 
> Greetings, Dennis



Thanks  I will give it a try in 2 weeks after my last final exam


----------



## hfsdo (May 30, 2013)

got my first sub5  4:37.86


----------



## Cubo largo (May 30, 2013)

First 3BLD sub 4 with Old Pochmann and LP memo!
3:33.69
Yes!
It's time to learn corner BH?


----------



## Iggy (May 31, 2013)

57.99 3BLD PB avg5.


----------



## etshy (May 31, 2013)

Iggy said:


> 57.99 3BLD PB avg5.



Nice Iggy


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 31, 2013)

58.31 3BLD. First sub 1 in a while. Think it was about 28 memo.


----------



## tseitsei (May 31, 2013)

51,40 3BLD 6/10 in noah metrics 

Also 7:20.99 4BLD starting to get sub-8 times almost every solve now


----------



## Username (May 31, 2013)

tseitsei said:


> 51,40 3BLD 6/10 in noah metrics
> 
> Also 7:20.99 4BLD starting to get sub-8 times almost every solve now



Nice!
I haven't even got a sub 8 4BLD single  I need to practice more


----------



## antoineccantin (May 31, 2013)

3BLD success at a school talent show with ~800 people watching


----------



## Iggy (Jun 1, 2013)

3:16.96 OH BLD.  Kinda fun.


----------



## Applecow (Jun 1, 2013)

Cubo largo said:


> First 3BLD sub 4 with Old Pochmann and LP memo!
> 3:33.69
> Yes!
> It's time to learn corner BH?



nope. M2 --> sub1:30 --> BH


----------



## mycube (Jun 1, 2013)

4/4 in 13:54.16
1.	F2 D' B2 L2 R2 D' B2 F2 U' L2 B2 L D2 B L2 D2 B' D' R U2 
2.	R2 B' L2 F L2 D2 B' U2 L2 R2 F L D2 L2 F' R F D' U B' F2	
3.	D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D B2 U' L2 F2 L' F2 R' B U R' D2 U L' D2 U' 
4.	F2 R2 F' L2 U2 F2 U2 F D2 U2 B' D B2 F' U' B' R2 F2 L U2

fastest time was 13:10 but 3/4. goal: 4/4 sub10


----------



## Iggy (Jun 1, 2013)

3BLD
54.16, 50.14, (45.02), (DNF(1:09.28)), 56.83 = 53.71 3BLD avg5

First 3 solves make a 49.77 mo3.


----------



## Ollie (Jun 1, 2013)

28.15[10.xx] L2 D F2 L2 U B2 R2 D B2 F2 D F' D R2 F L B' L2 D' B D (10/6)


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 1, 2013)

Ollie said:


> 28.15[10.xx] L2 D F2 L2 U B2 R2 D B2 F2 D F' D R2 F L B' L2 D' B D (10/6)


yunonr


----------



## A Leman (Jun 1, 2013)

Ollie said:


> 28.15[10.xx] L2 D F2 L2 U B2 R2 D B2 F2 D F' D R2 F L B' L2 D' B D (10/6)



WAT  good job!


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jun 1, 2013)

51.50 3BLD (12/6), previous PB was 57.09 . Second solve of session, first was sub-60 and hoped for good MO3, then DNF.
... Then some really terrible bigBLD, going to do lots of attempts today so I hope to post again later.


----------



## Ollie (Jun 1, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> yunonr



2hard



bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> 51.50 3BLD (12/6), previous PB was 57.09 . Second solve of session, first was sub-60 and hoped for good MO3, then DNF.
> ... Then some really terrible bigBLD, going to do lots of attempts today so I hope to post again later.



Sub-1 again in Cambridge?


----------



## cubenut99 (Jun 1, 2013)

Everyone here is so good at BLD. Just got my first sub 8 3x3 BLD solve 7:00.61


----------



## Daniel Que (Jun 1, 2013)

Three 3x3 BLD successes in a row!

04:12.56 L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 U2 L2 F2 R D2 F R2 U F' U' R B' R2
04:49.59 U L2 B2 U B2 U L2 U' B2 L2 U R F D U2 L' B D' B R' B' D2
04:26.31 L2 D2 F2 U' L2 F2 U2 B2 D F2 D R' D' B' L B2 R2 L F D U

I also recorded myself doing it, but realized afterwards that my head wasn't in the shot


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 2, 2013)

PBs across the board!!! (thanks to a bunch of really easy scrambles in the same avg12).

PB Average of 12: 32.99
1. 29.64 U F' B' R' U2 L U' B R2 D2 R' D2 R' D2 L' B2 U2 D2 L2 
2. 32.83 B2 R B D2 F L2 B' L B' U2 L2 U2 D L2 F2 D L2 D' L2 F2 
3. 37.58 B U2 F2 L2 F' L2 U2 F' D2 R2 F' U B' L U2 F D B' F' L' U' 
4. 29.45 U' D R2 B2 U2 F U2 R U L2 U2 B2 D' L2 D' L2 U L2 D' 
5. (DNF(43.83)) F U2 F2 D' F' B' U2 R2 L' U' B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U' F2 U R2 U' 
*6. 28.58 F' B L B2 D B U R' U' F' B2 L2 F2 D' R2 D' L2 D2 F2 B2 L2 
7. 33.04 U2 B L2 D2 B' F D2 F' R2 F2 R2 U R F' R2 D2 R D' L R F' 
8. 32.52 L U L' D2 R F' R' L D' R F2 L2 U F2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 U2 F2 *
9. 30.32 D B2 D B2 L2 D R2 D' F2 R2 D' F' R F2 L R' F' D 
10. 38.42 F2 D2 R B2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L' B2 F2 D B' R F D2 F2 U R' F2 D2 
11. 37.54 D2 F D2 U2 R2 D2 B R2 F' U2 F' L B2 U' F L R2 D2 R2 B2 
12. (26.66) B2 U2 B2 F2 R' F2 L' B2 L' R F2 D' L' F2 R U2 L' R B' 

*PB mo3: 31.38*

PB avg5: 31.67


----------



## etshy (Jun 3, 2013)

First 4BLD Sub20 *19:23.84[9:47.80]* D' B2 r2 B' f2 r' U2 D2 f' D2 u' F2 u' U' D2 B2 U2 B' r D R f F2 R2 U B' R' B F' U2 u2 R' U u' B' f u2 L' B F' 
Could have been faster by 3 to 4 mins , I had to undo almost 12 targets and redu them correctly because I excuted L instead of K in the beginning of the widges  I guess it would have been a sub15 , anyway I finished finals and I'm back to cubing


----------



## Riley (Jun 3, 2013)

A few sub 30's today. 29.87, 27.50, 27.46, 26.95

All on video:

27.46 and 29.87
27.50 and 26.95


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jun 3, 2013)

5BLD 13:47.10 (8:58.18) 5c/20+/19x/11e/24w. Decent enough new PB, lost time on wing memo after I traced wrong, despite practicing tracing wings a lot over the last few days. Moar practice for me I guess.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Jun 3, 2013)

5x5x5 - MULTI BLD - 3/3 

ON VIDEO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Very first try. Anyone else who did that already?!

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 3, 2013)

DennisStrehlau said:


> 5x5x5 - MULTI BLD - 3/3
> 
> ON VIDEO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Very first try. Anyone else who did that already?!
> ...



I never tried 3; I got 3/4 once. Now suddenly I don't feel so good about it. 

Very much congratulations!


----------



## Cubo largo (Jun 3, 2013)

I think it's not a big step but today i got my first M2 solve  
And also I started working on 4BLD with centre commutators and r2 adaptation. The setup will remain the same, aren't they?
Wait me for the BIG BLD because I really *love* BLD


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 3, 2013)

58.45 3BLD. 27 memo


----------



## Sakoleg (Jun 3, 2013)

DennisStrehlau said:


> 5x5x5 - MULTI BLD - 3/3
> 
> ON VIDEO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Very first try. Anyone else who did that already?!


wow!!! Congrats!!! I think it's time to try 7x7


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Jun 4, 2013)

Sakoleg said:


> wow!!! Congrats!!! I think it's time to try 7x7



Thanks. Well, I dont really want to try that. Right now, i dont think its fun. We will see 

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## DrKorbin (Jun 4, 2013)

8 success solves in a row! (from blindfold race)
3:28.19[1:30.55], 3:34.93[1:28.11], 3:06.21[1:17.90], 2:58.20[1:17.18], 4:07.32[2:02.50], 3:07.12[1:13.06], 4:14.84[1:49.12], 3:29.11[1:30.17]
Session mean: 3:30.74
Rolling avg5: 3:16.09
4th attempt is also PB!


----------



## Username (Jun 4, 2013)

2x2-4x4 BLD relay: 17:52.54

Safest memo I've ever done, happy to get this. Hoping to add 5x5 in at some point


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 4, 2013)

New PB 3BLD single 
47.87[14.35] F2 U' F2 R2 U L2 D L2 R2 U B' D2 L' U B D2 R2 F R2

6'/9 in Noah metrics
So time per target 14.35/16 = 0.90 s/piece
And time per alg 33.52/9 = 3.72 s/alg

Got some nice successes before and decided to just rush through the memo and it worked perfectly 
That + easy scramble = Second ever sub-50


----------



## cc9tough (Jun 4, 2013)

3BLD PB by a little under a minute: 3:40.54
Pretty nice scramble:F' U B' R D F' R' U2 R D' L B' D2 B L D2 B2 R' F2 R' D F' R2 B' U2
one cycle break and no parity or flipped/twisted pieces.


----------



## Ollie (Jun 4, 2013)

Ao5 38.42 on TTW. Now just to keep the momentum going until Cambridge and not buckle in my (possible) 6 attempts.  Corey and Arrik got really nice times too



Spoiler



(44.91) R F2 B' L2 R' B D' R F' L B2 D2 F' U D L2 F' U2 R U2 D' F B D' F
(30.23) R2 D' F L2 D2 B F2 R2 U2 R' B2 L F2 U' D' L B2 U2 L' D L2 D2 U R2 U
34.39 F2 U2 L2 B D B2 D' U2 F2 B2 R2 L' D F L U' B' U R2 L U' F2 L2 R2 B2
40.31 B R D' U' F R2 F L' R' U B' F2 U L R' B2 U2 L B' L2 R' B2 U' F2 B
40.57 B2 U' F L U B2 R' D F B2 L' R2 B U D' L2 R' U R2 B L B R2 U R'


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 5, 2013)

45.70 3BLD
New PB again 
6/8 very lucky


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 6, 2013)

Average of 5: 30.57
1. 28.33 F' L2 B U2 F' L2 F' L2 F2 R2 D2 L B2 D' U' B2 U2 B' R D2 R2 
2. 31.66 D' F2 R U2 R2 U' F' B R' B2 U2 F2 R2 F D2 R2 F2 R2 B' L2 
3. 31.71 B2 L B2 D2 L2 D2 F2 R' F2 R D2 U' R D B L2 F U2 B2 U R' 
4. (35.16) D' B2 L2 U F2 U' L2 B2 D2 L2 D R' D' B' D' L D B2 F D U' 
5. (25.36) R' U2 B2 R' U2 R' F2 D2 R F2 L U F' L2 D' R B2 D L2 U2 R2 

PB mo3 as well.


----------



## Username (Jun 6, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Average of 5: 30.57
> 1. 28.33 F' L2 B U2 F' L2 F' L2 F2 R2 D2 L B2 D' U' B2 U2 B' R D2 R2
> 2. 31.66 D' F2 R U2 R2 U' F' B R' B2 U2 F2 R2 F D2 R2 F2 R2 B' L2
> 3. 31.71 B2 L B2 D2 L2 D2 F2 R' F2 R D2 U' R D B L2 F U2 B2 U R'
> ...



Awesome! On video?


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 6, 2013)

Username said:


> Awesome! On video?



Nope! I don't film very often.


----------



## Username (Jun 6, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Nope! I don't film very often.



You should!


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 6, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Average of 5: 30.57
> 1. 28.33 F' L2 B U2 F' L2 F' L2 F2 R2 D2 L B2 D' U' B2 U2 B' R D2 R2
> 2. 31.66 D' F2 R U2 R2 U' F' B R' B2 U2 F2 R2 F D2 R2 F2 R2 B' L2
> 3. 31.71 B2 L B2 D2 L2 D2 F2 R' F2 R D2 U' R D B L2 F U2 B2 U R'
> ...



Scared of Riley?


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 7, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Scared of Riley?



I could take him.


----------



## mande (Jun 7, 2013)

3BLD PB: 54.67[23.48] R' D2 F2 L2 U2 R' F2 L D2 B2 R F U' L' F2 U' B' U F L U2 
So ever since I stopped practicing seriously, my average has dropped to like 1:25-1:30, but occasionally I get these sub 1s which feels really weird


----------



## mycube (Jun 7, 2013)

3/3 in 7:21.50 
1.	F' D' F' R' B' R L D' B' U' L2 F2 L U2 R' F2 R' F2 L2 B2 L	
2.	D B2 D L2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 U L2 R' U L R2 U2 R' B L' B'	
3.	L2 D F2 D2 B' R2 F2 R' F' D F2 U' L2 F2 D B2 U' L2 B2

wonder how much my times would drop if i wouldn't do OP..


----------



## Riley (Jun 8, 2013)

1:59.48 2/2 MBLD. First sub-2, wahoo!


----------



## Martial (Jun 8, 2013)

New PB, first sub30 !

*28.21* R' U2 L' F2 L2 F2 L2 U2 R D2 B2 U' B2 D' F' R2 D' F2 L2 D

targets : 8 for edges, 8 for corners


----------



## Iggy (Jun 8, 2013)

Woohoo first 3BLD sub 40

1. 39.98 R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 R2 D2 U2 R U2 B' D F L F R D2 U F

Edit: Got bored of 4BLD (kept on getting DNFs) and decided to get back to multi. First attempt in many weeks: 4/5 in 13:10.31. Not really an accomplishment, but at least I'm getting back to multi (I hope) after quite some time.


----------



## Maskow (Jun 8, 2013)

*3x3 BLD*
*avg5:* 26.07 (solves 6-10)
*avg12:* 28.37

1. 29.10 R U L2 R2 U' B2 R' D2 B U B' R2 F' U2 B2 D B U2 D L B' U2 L' B U'
2. 29.54 R2 F2 D U' B2 L' B' R U' L2 D2 L U' D' L' R' D U R F' B U2 R' B' D'
3. 30.37 U L' U' F2 U2 R' F2 U2 R2 F2 R' D2 R2 F R' F2 B L' F' R2 B' L' B' F2 D
4. 27.91 D2 L D' B L2 B' D' R2 B2 D2 U' B U2 F L' D' B D' B' F U2 B R2 U' L
5. 30.79 B2 F2 R' F2 D2 B' D2 F B2 D F2 R L2 U' L U' F' B' L2 R2 D F' B2 D2 L
6. 22.88 D2 R U2 L' F D B' U' L' U2 D' L' F R' F2 B D2 U' L F' R2 B' R F U2
7. 30.73 R2 U2 L' B D U L2 D' R L F L2 R' U' R2 F2 L2 R2 F U' F' B' R' L2 D
8. 24.59 F2 L B2 R' D' L U' R' F' B2 D F D' U2 R' B' L' U B' L2 R2 D' R' B2 F'
9. (33.21) B2 D F R' F2 U2 L2 B L2 U2 F L' U' R U2 F' B2 U L2 F D2 L2 R2 B' R'
10. (22.71) F2 D2 U F' R2 D2 R U F' R B' L2 B' R2 B D' F2 B' U B2 U' D2 F' B' U'
11. 27.07 U2 B' U2 F' L2 U2 F' U B F2 U L R U2 F2 L' U D' R B2 F U2 F2 U' F2
12. 30.68 L' F2 U' B' F' U2 B' R2 F2 L R' F2 U' R D2 L R' D L2 U2 D2 L' R' F L'


----------



## etshy (Jun 8, 2013)

Maskow said:


> *avg12:* 28.37



UWR , congrats


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jun 8, 2013)

5BLD 10:46.21 (6:17.10) 8c/16+/17x/10e/25w. ... I don't even wtf.


----------



## Ollie (Jun 8, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> 5BLD 10:46.21 (6:17.10) 8c/16+/17x/10e/25w. ... I don't even wtf.



Omgosh, improve memo! And you'll be crazy good, sub-9s fo shizzle! Are you using comms for everything?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jun 8, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Omgosh, improve memo! And you'll be crazy good, sub-9s fo shizzle! Are you using comms for everything?



I suck at memo, that was pretty fast for me. No memo techniques really feel comfortable for me, I can handle images reasonably now I've practiced with them, they work best but I still don't really like them. Also bear in mind I have a wierd system to give me flexibility, easy learning and some hax, rather than just doing letter pairs which are almost certainly faster. Even with my smaller system I pause too much sometimes when turning targets into images, so there's still some improvement to be made.
Yes, I've used all comms for a while now. I understood comms long before I started BLD so although I started with M2/OP/r2 it wasn't too difficult to switch, and I've always used comms for centres. Doesn't mean all my comms are good though.

Tl;dr I probably pose little threat to UKNRs


----------



## Ollie (Jun 8, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> I suck at memo, that was pretty fast for me. No memo techniques really feel comfortable for me, I can handle images reasonably now I've practiced with them, they work best but I still don't really like them. Also bear in mind I have a wierd system to give me flexibility, easy learning and some hax, rather than just doing letter pairs which are almost certainly faster. Even with my smaller system I pause too much sometimes when turning targets into images, so there's still some improvement to be made.
> Yes, I've used all comms for a while now. I understood comms long before I started BLD so although I started with M2/OP/r2 it wasn't too difficult to switch, and I've always used comms for centres. Doesn't mean all my comms are good though.
> 
> Tl;dr I probably pose little threat to UKNRs



I was like that when I managed to get down to the [5:xx] mark, which was when I switched to sentences. I also think I used a similar flexible system (i.e. turning HVAJOB into HaVe A JOB? That sort of thing?) and built my sentences system on that sort of thing, making up single word/audio sounds from 3/4 letters in one go wherever possible. I focused on making the images more vivid as well by adding extra colour, sounds, smells, making the image more bizarre etc and actually interacted with the images which got me down to sub-4 and now sub-3. 

It'd still be pretty cool to have 3 sub-10 5BLD times in the rankings from the UK


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jun 8, 2013)

Ollie said:


> I was like that when I managed to get down to the [5:xx] mark, which was when I switched to sentences. I also think I used a similar flexible system (i.e. turning HVAJOB into HaVe A JOB? That sort of thing?) and built my sentences system on that sort of thing, making up single word/audio sounds from 3/4 letters in one go wherever possible. I focused on making the images more vivid as well by adding extra colour, sounds, smells, making the image more bizarre etc and actually interacted with the images which got me down to sub-4 and now sub-3.
> 
> It'd still be pretty cool to have 3 sub-10 5BLD times in the rankings from the UK



I still don't understand how people make sentences on the fly or how they manage to remember them. No, I don't have that kind of flexibility, I meant like applying it to megaminx with little effort and one letter per target, the conversion from letters to images is fixed. I can't seem to dig up a good description so I'll just explain it at Cambridge probably. After Cambridge I might try joining in the hand-waving memo improvement technique that some people do these days.


----------



## CHJ (Jun 8, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> I still don't understand how people make sentences on the fly or how they manage to remember them. No, I don't have that kind of flexibility, I meant like applying it to megaminx with little effort and one letter per target, the conversion from letters to images is fixed. I can't seem to dig up a good description so I'll just explain it at Cambridge probably. After Cambridge I might try joining in the hand-waving memo improvement technique that some people do these days.



I think hand waving does help in small doses (except my multi's :3) personally i use it when i get awkward letters in a quad or something and any form of corner twist and edge flip, saves time and decreases my rate of failure, plus integrating it wih my memo helps a bit.
Go for it, i can definitely see you getting sub 10 soon.


----------



## Ollie (Jun 9, 2013)

Wha?

2/2 1:23.72[29.xx]

1) F2 R2 D' F2 D' F2 L2 D' L2 D2 B2 F D F' R' B2 R' D U R2 
2) D2 L2 B' L2 R2 B2 F' U2 F2 L' F L D B' L R' U F2 D2


----------



## Iggy (Jun 9, 2013)

7:02.96 4BLD PB! Finally, after getting sooooo many sub 8 DNFs. Also had a 6:19.95 DNF a few solves earlier.

1. 7:02.96 L2 F R2 U2 B2 U' u L' R D2 F B2 R' u D' L R r2 U' D2 L U' u2 f' r2 R2 U' R F2 R L' B' u B' r' U' r2 D' R2 r2 

The scramble was really easy. Too bad there were many pauses during execution and slow memo. :/


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Jun 9, 2013)

4x4x4 - MULTI BLD - 5/5

First try. My success streak/rate is getting ridiculous. On video, i will upload it later.

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## Username (Jun 9, 2013)

DennisStrehlau said:


> 4x4x4 - MULTI BLD - 5/5
> 
> First try. My success streak/rate is getting ridiculous. On video, i will upload it later.
> 
> Greetings, Dennis



UWR? Amazing


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Jun 9, 2013)

Username said:


> UWR? Amazing



I dont really know. There is still no list of BIG MULTI BLD or BLD RELAY i think.
But i think so. Same for the 3 5x5x5 MULTI BLD as far as i know.

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## Username (Jun 9, 2013)

DennisStrehlau said:


> I dont really know. There is still no list of BIG MULTI BLD or BLD RELAY i think.
> But i think so. Same for the 3 5x5x5 MULTI BLD as far as i know.
> 
> Greetings, Dennis



You could make one?


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Jun 9, 2013)

Username said:


> You could make one?



I did think about that  
I have to get the knowledge about how to create those charts then. But i guess i will do it later.
Would be great to get a stickied thread. Is that possible?!

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## etshy (Jun 9, 2013)

DennisStrehlau said:


> I did think about that
> I have to get the knowledge about how to create those charts then. But i guess i will do it later.
> Would be great to get a stickied thread. Is that possible?!
> 
> Greetings, Dennis



That's a great idea , but I suggest merging it with Mikel's 6x6+ , it would be pretty neat to have all this bigBLD accomplishments in one place  
Nice Multi btw


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Jun 9, 2013)

etshy said:


> That's a great idea , but I suggest merging it with Mikel's 6x6+ , it would be pretty neat to have all this bigBLD accomplishments in one place
> Nice Multi btw



Yeah, i still hope that they add BLD RELAY. I did ask them already.

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 9, 2013)

9:19.56+ 4BLD PB

+2 because I missed the last move of the final edge comm.


----------



## Username (Jun 9, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 9:19.56+ 4BLD PB
> 
> +2 because I missed the last move of the final edge comm.



Nice
You already solve edges with comms?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 9, 2013)

Username said:


> Nice
> You already solve edges with comms?



About 50% of them. It's really easy. About half of those are 10-movers with a one move setup to an easy M2 case.

So basically, if the pair involves A, B, C, D, E, Q, M, I, T, J, W I'll most likely do a comm for it.


----------



## etshy (Jun 9, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> About 50% of them. It's really easy. About half of those are 10-movers with a one move setup to an easy M2 case.
> 
> So basically, if the pair involves A, B, C, D, E, Q, M, I, T, J, W I'll most likely do a comm for it.



is this speffz ?

for speffz , I use 10 moves advanced M2 if I get A B C D H N W , and commutators for I and S with M' and M instead of M2


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 9, 2013)

etshy said:


> is this speffz ?



Not quite. The U and D are the same, but I start EFGH on F, IJKL on R, MNOP or B and QRST on L.

For B, C, D, J, T, W comms, I just setup to A with Us or Bs and do them as if the were A and for E, Q, M, I, I set them up to E and do the comms there. I also do center comms when both centers are on the same layer, and I do U2 if not.


----------



## etshy (Jun 9, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> for E, Q, M, I, I set them up to E and do the *comms *there.



If I imagined your orientation correctly then this comm is basicly M2 but with M' and M instead right ? where E is FU


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 9, 2013)

etshy said:


> If I imagined your orientation correctly then this comm is basicly M2 but with M' and M instead right ? where E is FU



Yes.

edit: First good 3BLD solve using some edge comms: 1:15.42


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 9, 2013)

1:03.09 3BLD PB

L2 U2 F2 D' L2 R2 U2 F2 L' F R' D' F2 D B' R2 F U

Pretty easy scramble, so I decided not to do anything advanced for edges and just go really fast 
(30 second memo, 33 execution, had a short pause to recall corners).


----------



## Riley (Jun 9, 2013)

6:02.89 4BLD PB. Old PB was 7:13. Memo was either 2:45 or 3:45, I'm leaning towards 3:45 though.


----------



## Ollie (Jun 9, 2013)

10/12 22:22.79[14:00 ish]

A slow time with 2 wrong cubes (one edge cycle and one twisted corner) but basically realised what I've been doing wrong:

*Using multiple letter pairs for the same word. i.e. **** as PS and wee as WE etc.
*Confusing letter pairs, i.e. accidentally switching things like a chocolate coffin for a coffin of chocolate, etc. Not a good example, but hopefully you know what I mean.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 9, 2013)

Ollie said:


> 10/12 22:22.79[14:00 ish]
> 
> A slow time with 2 wrong cubes (one edge cycle and one twisted corner) but basically realised what I've been doing wrong:
> 
> ...



I know exectly what you mean especially on the 2nd one.
I find that even though an image / sentence in a particular location can be very vivid I can still reverse the order in recalling.
In my last 5BLD I had in a particular location "a FossiL being cleaned by LyNn with IPa" (grammar doesn't translate too well ) but risk is that I recall Lynn is cleaning a fossil with ipa. So in sitiuations like this I try to use alternative letterpairs and make soime thing up that is less prone to errors.


And BTW: thank you for "3-cycle wing commutators for DFr buffer."
I downloaded it earlier this evening and really liked how you included a sheet for modifying the letter scheme.
Edge comms are still very abstract to me but with this sheet I'll hopefully figure them out


----------



## Ollie (Jun 10, 2013)

Mmmkay.

*PB* 5:53.63[2:20] first success today from about 9/10 slow/awkward attempts. 

l d' u F2 L2 r2 b2 d2 u r b2 L' F' B' r' l2 b u' l2 L2 R2 B' L' R' l2 r' u2 R B' L' R2 f' d' r' d2 F r' R2 L' B2 b' U D2 F2 f2 b B l2 d' L' F2 b' u2 R F' R' d u' b d 



Cubenovice said:


> And BTW: thank you for "3-cycle wing commutators for DFr buffer."
> I downloaded it earlier this evening and really liked how you included a sheet for modifying the letter scheme.
> Edge comms are still very abstract to me but with this sheet I'll hopefully figure them out



Thanks


----------



## Username (Jun 10, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Mmmkay.
> 
> *PB* 5:53.63[2:20] first success today from about 9/10 slow/awkward attempts.
> 
> ...



NICE


----------



## etshy (Jun 10, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Mmmkay.
> 
> *PB* 5:53.63[2:20] first success today from about 9/10 slow/awkward attempts.



Nice ollie  WR or at least NR at Cambridge


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jun 10, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Mmmkay.
> 
> *PB* 5:53.63[2:20] first success today from about 9/10 slow/awkward attempts.



That's better than half my 4BLD times, crazy. You better not lolfail at Cambridge.


----------



## KongShou (Jun 10, 2013)

On pressure on you at all ollie. 

You better break the wr or else.


----------



## Ollie (Jun 10, 2013)

KongShou said:


> On pressure on you at all ollie.
> 
> You better break the wr or else.



Nah, no pressure at all, really. Even if I DNF x3, and Oleg and Dmitry get results on Sunday, I'll still be in the top 5 in the world which I'm more than happy with. A 7:xx is good, too.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jun 10, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Mmmkay.
> 
> *PB* 5:53.63[2:20] first success today from about 9/10 slow/awkward attempts.



Incredible.. first sub 6??


----------



## DrKorbin (Jun 10, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Oleg and Dmitry get results on Sunday


Luckily for both of us, Dmitry won't participate in 4x4 and 5x5 bld :confused:

Nice pb btw


----------



## Ollie (Jun 10, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> Incredible.. first sub 6??



Yep 



DrKorbin said:


> Luckily for both of us, Dmitry won't participate in 4x4 and 5x5 bld :confused:
> 
> Nice pb btw



Why not?? :S

And thanks, good luck for Sunday! Hoping you can at the very least join the official sub-10 club


----------



## DrKorbin (Jun 10, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Why not?? :S


Dunno, probably he is quiting big blinds (again lol).



Ollie said:


> And thanks, good luck for Sunday! Hoping you can at the very least join the official sub-10 club


Thank you, good luck you too


----------



## A Leman (Jun 11, 2013)

I finally got a 345 BLD relay success, but it was untimed :fp (my fault) At least I finally got it. My 5BLD was feeling rather fast so I should probably start doing that again.


----------



## TMOY (Jun 11, 2013)

New 4BLD PB: 6:06.15[2:33.06], done for the weekly BLD competiton on the French forum.


----------



## Ollie (Jun 11, 2013)

TMOY said:


> New 4BLD PB: 6:06.15[2:33.06], done for the weekly BLD competiton on the French forum.



Gogo sub-6 at Cambridge


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 11, 2013)

New 4BLD PB: 8:57.64

Memo was really fast (~5:00), so I decided not to use any tricks that I might mess up. 3 seconds from NR


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 11, 2013)

53.25[13.85] D' F' B2 D B2 D B' U2 R D' R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 B' U2 L2 F2 L2 D2 
Fastest memo that I have been able to recall in a reasonable amount of time...


----------



## Username (Jun 11, 2013)

8/9 MultiBLD PB

Time: 45 minutes
One cube off by 2 twisted corners

I need more cubes :/

NR is still 3/3, and not set by me


----------



## CHJ (Jun 11, 2013)

New 5BLD PB - 13:07.03 [5:59]

d l b' R2 U f U2 D u2 d b' F2 U' r' d U2 R L D' L r2 R' B2 U f2 U2 F r F' l' L B2 b' L2 b' l b' f' R' B F' l F' b' u' l' r2 b R' f B2 D2 d2 b2 B2 r2 U r L U

WOOOOO sub6 memo!!!! was just so clear, all my letters just locked first time with minimal review (I use 100% phonetics), shame I panicked a bit in execution and I had to work out a wing target because I audiolooped a bit quick, but yay!!! I think I can defo sub16 at Cambridge now!


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 12, 2013)

CHJ said:


> New 5BLD PB - 13:07.03 [5:59]
> 
> d l b' R2 U f U2 D u2 d b' F2 U' r' d U2 R L D' L r2 R' B2 U f2 U2 F r F' l' L B2 b' L2 b' l b' f' R' B F' l F' b' u' l' r2 b R' f B2 D2 d2 b2 B2 r2 U r L U
> 
> WOOOOO sub6 memo!!!! was just so clear, all my letters just locked first time with minimal review (I use 100% phonetics), shame I panicked a bit in execution and I had to work out a wing target because I audiolooped a bit quick, but yay!!! I think I can defo sub16 at Cambridge now!



nise, WR at cambrij plz


----------



## Riley (Jun 12, 2013)

PB, 24.54. First "real" 24. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68656Ce29_E&feature=youtu.be


----------



## mycube (Jun 12, 2013)

4/4 in 11:10.28 for the weekly competition
memoed the first 3 cubes in about 5 minutes!
1. F2 U' B2 D2 F2 D R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 R B' R2 D' F D' R2 F' R'
2. B2 R2 F2 D' U R2 U F2 U' B2 D2 F D2 L2 R' D2 L2 U R' F2 U
3. U2 B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U L2 B2 R2 U L F U R' B' F D' B D2 U'
4. F R2 D2 R2 B R2 B D2 B' F U L' R D R2 U2 L' U' B2 U'


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 13, 2013)

Average of 5: 56.56
1. (DNF(1:22.69)[24.73]) 
2. 53.79[17.66] 
3. 1:03.78[22.14] 
4. (51.99[16.65]) 
5. 52.10[19.37] 

Last 3 solves 55,96 mo3

Both PBs 

Also 1:06,83 ao12 PB


----------



## Maskow (Jun 13, 2013)

L2 B2 F' L' R D' B' R B2 D B' L2 U' B D' L B D U' L D' B2 D' L' U

My memo on this scramble in English:
edges: ass - normal - balloon - Bolt - boom
corners: +x yb *7

corners:
R' (U2 L' D' L, U2 L' D L) R
x U' L U R2 U' L' U R2 x'
D R D' L2 D R' D' L2

= 26 moves

edges:

L2 (M U M' U2 M U M') L2
x M U L U' M' U L' U' x'
D' (U' R U M' U' R' U M) D
R U R U R2 U' R' U' R' U2
U L' U' L' U' L' U L U L

= 47 moves (if M = 1 move)

memo 6.14
solve time 12.46
total time: *18.60*

total moves = 73
TPS = 5.86

After few tries on solving this scramble I got solve time 10.41 x)
My 4th or 5th sub20, I'm not sure, lol.


----------



## uniacto (Jun 13, 2013)

Maskow said:


> L2 B2 F' L' R D' B' R B2 D B' L2 U' B D' L B D U' L D' B2 D' L' U
> 
> My memo on this scramble in English:
> edges: ass - normal - balloon - Bolt - boom
> ...



I don't know why, but the first part of your memo made me laugh. Probably because I'm immature. 

but wat.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 13, 2013)

Maskow said:


> L2 B2 F' L' R D' B' R B2 D B' L2 U' B D' L B D U' L D' B2 D' L' U
> 
> My memo on this scramble in English:
> edges: ass - normal - balloon - Bolt - boom
> ...



Wow. What is your memo system for corners? Letters numbers _and_ symbols?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jun 13, 2013)

12/15 51:04.60 (35:22.21). Not brilliant, but new PB, just in time for comp this weekend. Bring it on Ollie (but don't really since then you will win).


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Jun 13, 2013)

MBLD first try: 2/2

18:02.94[12:55.94]

Hopefully I can just repeat this at Cambridge this weekend.


----------



## Maskow (Jun 14, 2013)

(19.44) B F' L' U R L2 U' R' F2 L D L D' U' R' U' R' F2 R2 U R D2 L' B' L'
memo time: 7.78
solve time: 11.66
Next sub20, lol. (5th or 6th)


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 14, 2013)

Average of 5: 55.86
1. (1:16.60[31.73]) R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B D2 B2 R2 B U2 L B' D2 L B2 D' B2 U2 L D 
2. (48.52[14.74]) R2 U B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 D F2 U' B' L' R B' L' U2 L D F U' 
3. 58.28[20.24] U2 R2 U' L2 U R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U L' R2 D' F' D' U B D' F2 R' 
4. 52.02[19.33] B2 D2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 D L2 U2 R2 F' D' F2 L F2 U' L' U L' U' 
5. 57.28[18.90] B2 D L2 U L2 B2 L2 D L2 U' R2 F R' B2 L' F' L2 D' L2 D F 

Solves 2-4 make 52.94 mo3

Both PBs


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 14, 2013)

Maskow said:


> (19.44) B F' L' U R L2 U' R' F2 L D L D' U' R' U' R' F2 R2 U R D2 L' B' L'
> memo time: 7.78
> solve time: 11.66
> Next sub20, lol. (5th or 6th)



sub1 2/2 plssssssssssssss


----------



## CHJ (Jun 14, 2013)

yet again 5BLD PB (this is getting ridiculous now)
12:05.00 [5:01]

l R b D2 U f L' d2 b F2 u' D2 r2 b2 U' f' L' f b U' b2 B2 u' U2 l2 r2 B' r2 L l2 d D' R r l f' b r R' u b' f' r2 D2 B' u' U b2 r L d U' r2 L u F2 l D2 F' B2

I have Cambridge tomorrow, hopefully I can get a success, and its this fast too!!!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 14, 2013)

Maskow said:


> (19.44) B F' L' U R L2 U' R' F2 L D L D' U' R' U' R' F2 R2 U R D2 L' B' L'





ben1996123 said:


> sub1 2/2 plssssssssssssss



Ooh, that would be nice. And it would fill that hole at the beginning of qqwref's chart so nicely.


----------



## Riley (Jun 15, 2013)

1:31.57 2/2 MBLD. 

and 6:35.61 4BLD, another sub-7. 6:00 DNF though by a few pieces.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 15, 2013)

CHJ said:


> yet again 5BLD PB (this is getting ridiculous now)
> 12:05.00 [5:01]
> 
> l R b D2 U f L' d2 b F2 u' D2 r2 b2 U' f' L' f b U' b2 B2 u' U2 l2 r2 B' r2 L l2 d D' R r l f' b r R' u b' f' r2 D2 B' u' U b2 r L d U' r2 L u F2 l D2 F' B2
> ...



3bld: dnf dnf dnf
4bld: dnf dnf
5bld: dnf dnf
multibld: 0/x in slow


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 15, 2013)

*4BLD:*
9:17.56, 8:57.64, 11:57.60 = 10:04.93 first even mo3 

Can you tell the last one was a safety?


----------



## Iggy (Jun 15, 2013)

6:42.06 4BLD PB single.


----------



## Skullush (Jun 16, 2013)

MultiBLD NAR at Raleigh Open, 14/17 in 46:11
Video will be uploaded tonight or tomorrow depending on how late I get home


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 16, 2013)

Skullush said:


> MultiBLD NAR at Raleigh Open, 14/17 in 46:11
> Video will be uploaded tonight or tomorrow depending on how late I get home



Nice. Take that noah!


----------



## qqwref (Jun 16, 2013)

Wow, North America still only has 11 points in multi? I'm sure you guys can improve that


----------



## acohen527 (Jun 16, 2013)

Skullush said:


> MultiBLD NAR at Raleigh Open, 14/17 in 46:11
> Video will be uploaded tonight or tomorrow depending on how late I get home



Wow, fast time. Congrats


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 16, 2013)

qqwref said:


> Wow, North America still only has 11 points in multi? I'm sure you guys can improve that



We're cursed. Watch Noah get 15/19 in sub-45 now.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 16, 2013)

qqwref said:


> Wow, North America still only has 11 points in multi? I'm sure you guys can improve that



Lol. Aren't you a north american?


----------



## Username (Jun 16, 2013)

qqwref said:


> Wow, North America still only has 11 points in multi? I'm sure you guys can improve that



16 now beacause Noah 16/16


----------



## JasonK (Jun 16, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Lol. Aren't you a north american?



He doesn't go to comps, and I don't think he does BLD...


----------



## Martial (Jun 16, 2013)

New PB single : 27.84 (2nd sub30)
New PB mo3 : 27.84, 37.46, 38.24 => 34.51


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 16, 2013)

YAAAAAAY

first sub-1 BLD 
58.65 (about 27 memo)
D' B D B2 R' F R' F U B' U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B' U2 D2 R2 B2

used two edge comms in it too


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Jun 17, 2013)

This feels like a VERY big accomplishment for me.
Full step STREH-STYLE. This is 3-style basicalley but i found almost every algorithm by myself so this is why it feels like an own method. 
Thanks to everyone who helped me here and there, while having trouble finding some algorithms.
I still use TuRBo for corners because i am very fast with it so i wont switch.
Now its time for practicing!!! Looking forward to the point where everything comes natural and without thinking at all...

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## Julian (Jun 17, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> YAAAAAAY
> 
> first sub-1 BLD
> 58.65 (about 27 memo)
> ...


Nice!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 17, 2013)

Username said:


> 16 now beacause Noah 16/16



Wow, congratulations, Noah!


----------



## Iggy (Jun 17, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> YAAAAAAY
> 
> first sub-1 BLD
> 58.65 (about 27 memo)
> ...



Nice! Congrats!


----------



## cc9tough (Jun 18, 2013)

Multi blind 3/3 21:10 (12:10)
I think it was my fourth attempt, but I know it was my first success. Looks like I need to start buying more 3x3's


----------



## cubenut99 (Jun 18, 2013)

Ahh Yes. New 3x3 BLD back to back 5:23.xx and 4:05.91. whoo

4:05.91 
L2 F' L' F' B D' U' F' U' D' R' U2 B L' R' U2 F R D' B L2 U F' U2 R2


----------



## Sakoleg (Jun 19, 2013)

3x3 BLD PB 1:27.79
First sub 1:30


----------



## sneze2r (Jun 19, 2013)

3BLD 24.15[9.96] PB(could be sub24, but sometimes i must hit space twice on my stupid timer)
F' B D F2 R B2 D U2 L' F U B F D B2 R2 B R L2 U D R2 F2 D2 L
solution
corners:
R'2 D R U R' D' R U' R\\ UBR-RDB-DLF
U R' D' R U' R' D R \\UBR-UFR-RFD
x' R' D' R U' R' D R U x\\UBR-LBU-UFR
egdes:
R D M D2 M' D R' \\UF-BR-DL
U2 M U R2 U' M' U R2 U\\UF-DR-BD
U' M U' M U2 M' U' M' U\\UF-FD-UB
L' U L E L' U' L E' \\UF-FL-LB
F' L' U M2 U' L U M2 U' F\\UF-LU-FL


----------



## stevecho816 (Jun 19, 2013)

I did it! First sub 2 BLD 
1:54.53

R2 B2 D' L2 U F2 D' L2 U2 B2 U' B R B' F' L' U' B D' R' F


----------



## HEART (Jun 20, 2013)

I've finally gotten rid of pesky rust and got 2 nice 3BLD times. 1:12.32 and 1:18.63. 
3-style exec and audio loop memo


----------



## Maskow (Jun 20, 2013)

3x3 BLD avg5: 25.15
1. (28.65) U2 D L' D' U2 B2 L' D U2 F2 R F' L2 B U2 F D2 B' R2 U' L F' L2 F2 L
2. (22.92) L2 D2 F2 B U B D2 R B L F B D' F2 R L F U B L' U2 B L2 R D'
3. 24.26 U2 L D2 R' U L' R' F' R2 U' L2 U B' F D B' U D' L2 B R B D2 F' D2
4. 27.29 U R' U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 B' U2 R' L2 D' U F2 D' U L' F2 L2 R2 D U2 R2 F B
5. 23.90 F' L' F L' B' L' B R L2 B R' F D' F D L B' R' D2 F2 D L' D2 R' D2

!!!


----------



## Riley (Jun 20, 2013)

I got my first 5BLD success ever! 27:02.66. Here's a video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=foAromkB2zk&feature=c4-overview&list=UUxG0uFX5EDc-gVlTVgcSFaw

I think it took at least 15 attempts.


----------



## stevecho816 (Jun 20, 2013)

YYAAAAAYYYYY!  Pretty normal scramble.

1:35.70 3BLD single on cam!

U2 L2 F D2 B' L2 F' U2 L2 B U2 R F2 D' B F2 D2 L F2 U' F


----------



## Riley (Jun 20, 2013)

4/4 MBLD in 5:13.38.


----------



## qqwref (Jun 20, 2013)

Riley said:


> 4/4 MBLD in 5:13.38.


Oo nice! Big improvement.


----------



## XTowncuber (Jun 21, 2013)

1. 2:26.92 D' B2 L2 U' B2 U2 R2 D F2 U' F2 L R B U B2 D' F2 L' D' F Super easy but quite nice for me. I have taken a long break from BLD and I'm trying to get back into it before worlds.


----------



## Riley (Jun 21, 2013)

qqwref said:


> Oo nice! Big improvement.



Thanks! And thanks for adding my times to your list.

And what... just... happened... 4BLD PB 4:58.236. 3:00 memo about. 1st scramble of weekly comp. z0mg. First sub-6, and apparently sub-5.

Edit: Thanks Antoine. My memo needs some work, as always.

More details about the solve: For the lulz, I timed the solve with my stackmat so that's why it goes to the hundredths place.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 21, 2013)

Riley said:


> Thanks! And thanks for adding my times to your list.
> 
> And what... just... happened... 4BLD PB 4:58.236. 3:00 memo about. 1st scramble of weekly comp. z0mg. First sub-6, and apparently sub-5.



Wow, 1:58 execution!


----------



## Username (Jun 21, 2013)

I haven't done any BLD in a while, especially not 3BLD

I've been doing some bigBLD and multi, *which seems to have made my memo better*. my accuracy is absolutely terrible, but my attemps are mostly under 1:30. Still using M2/OP, gonna start 3-style corners soon

Accomplishment is in thick text


----------



## Ollie (Jun 21, 2013)

Riley said:


> Thanks! And thanks for adding my times to your list.
> 
> And what... just... happened... 4BLD PB 4:58.236. 3:00 memo about. 1st scramble of weekly comp. z0mg. First sub-6, and apparently sub-5.
> 
> ...



It took me ages to get close to 2:00 execution . Niiiice! I'm tipping you to be a crazy good big cube BLDer, and that the NAR will yoyo between you and Noah


----------



## etshy (Jun 21, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;rMUZEkYw_Xs]http://youtu.be/rMUZEkYw_Xs[/video]

The only achievement is that this is the first african 4BLD on youtube  ( please correct me if I'm wrong , I think there is no African who can do BigBLD except me and Duffyedge ) 
so this is nice  I'll try to get a 5BLD on camera too as first african 5BLD too 
I don't have that much time to practice anymore , summer job and stuff .

any other detail about the solve is in the video description, I didn't go for speed , and sorry about the bad lighting 
please any advice is appreciated


----------



## A Leman (Jun 21, 2013)

Ollie said:


> It took me ages to get close to 2:00 execution . Niiiice! I'm tipping you to be a crazy good big cube BLDer, and that the NAR will yoyo between you and Noah



Ouch!


----------



## Ollie (Jun 21, 2013)

A Leman said:


> Ouch!



Getchyo ass to a competition then


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jun 21, 2013)

etshy said:


> on camera too as first african 5BLD



I'll race you to that ;D

Edit - Nice solve btw


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 21, 2013)

PB avg5 and mo3 on silly, silly scrambles:

Average of 5: 28.67
1. 27.43 R2 D2 B F U2 B' U2 R2 F D2 U2 L B' R' B' L D2 U F2 L F' 
2. (DNF(37.86)) R U2 F2 R' F' U' B2 D2 R F U2 F D2 F L2 F2 B' R2 B D2 
3. 28.87 U2 L' D2 L' F2 L F2 U2 L F2 R B' L B U F2 D2 R D' 
4. 29.72 L2 B2 U2 B D2 R2 F' D2 F L2 U2 L B D L' B L R' B D' 
5. (25.63) L B2 L D2 L' F2 R F2 D2 R2 U2 F U' F2 U' R' D L2 D2 U F2 

Last 3 solves make 28.07 mo3

EDIT: 24.35 PB single from BLD race


----------



## etshy (Jun 21, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> I'll race you to that ;D
> 
> Edit - Nice solve btw



add 6BLD to this race too


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 21, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> PB avg5 and mo3 on silly, silly scrambles:
> 
> Average of 5: 28.67
> 1. 27.43 R2 D2 B F U2 B' U2 R2 F D2 U2 L B' R' B' L D2 U F2 L F'
> ...



WRRRRRRRR !


----------



## mycube (Jun 21, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> WRRRRRRRR !



no.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jun 21, 2013)

etshy said:


> add 6BLD to this race too



Okay you'll definitely win that one. Maybe one day I will try it


----------



## Riley (Jun 21, 2013)

Ollie said:


> It took me ages to get close to 2:00 execution . Niiiice! I'm tipping you to be a crazy good big cube BLDer, and that the NAR will yoyo between you and Noah



Thanks! I should point out that this solve had 0 pauses, which is a new for me. I'll work on it though.


----------



## DrKorbin (Jun 21, 2013)

Another useless video...
[video=youtube_share;RHL_IoLSNyE]http://youtu.be/RHL_IoLSNyE[/video]


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Jun 22, 2013)

DrKorbin said:


> Another useless video...
> [video=youtube_share;RHL_IoLSNyE]http://youtu.be/RHL_IoLSNyE[/video]



How can you call this "useless"? Well done. And by the way: I really like your turning style.

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## Riley (Jun 22, 2013)

Execution PB. About 1:56. Also first sub-6 that is sup-5. 5:14.44

Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgX5w8Ial6U&feature=youtu.be


----------



## DrKorbin (Jun 22, 2013)

DennisStrehlau said:


> How can you call this "useless"?



Bcoz it is not at the comps


----------



## Iggy (Jun 22, 2013)

6:01.43 4BLD PB. Subbing-6 shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## TDM (Jun 22, 2013)

I've just done my first BLD solve! 5 minute execution, 5 day memo. I wasn't memoing ALL the time for those days, only for about an hour to an hour and a half, but I was doing other things. It was my first attempt; I'd practised edges before but never done corners.


----------



## etshy (Jun 22, 2013)

Iggy said:


> 6:01.43 4BLD PB. Subbing-6 shouldn't be too hard.



Sub-6 is almost there  go go 



TDM said:


> I've just done my first BLD solve! 5 minute execution, 5 day memo. I wasn't memoing ALL the time for those days, only for about an hour to an hour and a half, but I was doing other things. It was my first attempt; I'd practised edges before but never done corners.



Good job  getting a success at your first attempt is quiet an achievement


----------



## Iggy (Jun 22, 2013)

38.46 3BLD PB!  2nd sub 40. Pretty easy scramble.

F2 L2 D B2 D B2 L2 D B2 R2 B' U' L2 F R2 F2 U' L2 R F2

Edit: 5:51.30 4BLD PB, 3rd scramble from weekly comp.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jun 22, 2013)

5BLD 1st success 5th attempt yeeeaa boi! 39:28

Edit - I've just realised I've now completed all official WCA events


----------



## etshy (Jun 22, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> 5BLD 1st success 5th attempt yeeeaa boi! 39:28
> 
> Edit - I've just realised I've now completed all official WCA events



yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy  goooodd jobb


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jun 22, 2013)

etshy said:


> yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy  goooodd jobb



Yay thank yoou  Too bad I didn't get it in on camera


----------



## etshy (Jun 22, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> Yay thank yoou  Too bad I didn't get in on camera



next time you will  I wish that you be the first african to get 4bld and 5bld in competition


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jun 22, 2013)

etshy said:


> next time you will  I wish that you be the first african to get 4bld and 5bld in competition



Thanks  And to be honest, unless you go to a comp sometime soon, I think I will be


----------



## etshy (Jun 22, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> Thanks  And to be honest, unless you go to a comp sometime soon, I think I will be



here in Egypt each man above 18 should attend a one year military training after college and during this year he is not allowed to travel outside the country , I will be joining this in 2 months , so obviously no competition for me until late 2014 , so I guess you will be the first  I'm glad I was the first to ever do 4bld and 5bld unofficially , but I'm positive that it will be you who really do it officially


----------



## cc9tough (Jun 22, 2013)

4BLD 27:12
3rd attempt 1st success 
Memo was about 14 minutes


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jun 22, 2013)

etshy said:


> here in Egypt each man above 18 should attend a one year military training after college and during this year he is not allowed to travel outside the country , I will be joining this in 2 months , so obviously no competition for me until late 2014 , so I guess you will be the first  I'm glad I was the first to ever do 4bld and 5bld unofficially , but I'm positive that it will be you who really do it officially


Ahh I see, well that gives me a bit of time to get a success then  Do you plan on going to a comp one day?


----------



## etshy (Jun 22, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> Ahh I see, well that gives me a bit of time to get a success then  Do you plan on going to a comp one day?



well of course  I'm planning to go to any competition near to me starting from Jan 2015 , and of course worlds 2015 , also I'm planning to organize an annual competition here in Egypt , the community here is slowly growing , and of course all of this won't happen before December 2014 which gives you a lot of time 
but through this year and a half, I'm planning to get to at least 7BLD unoffocially ( even 8BLD and 9BLD if I can )


----------



## cubenut99 (Jun 22, 2013)

First sub 4 Minutes 3BLD

3:56.13min U' R U' F R F2 R' U' R' F' R2 F U F U' F2 R U' R U R U F2 D' F


----------



## Riley (Jun 23, 2013)

PB, but not good enough. I want sub-30. 

Average of 5: 31.31
1. 31.18 R D B L D2 F' R2 L' U' L' D' B2 U L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 
2. (DNF(29.13)) B' D F' U R' B' R2 U' L D B U2 L2 B' U2 L2 F' U2 L2 U2 B' 
3. 32.11 L2 D' L2 F2 R2 U B2 U F2 R2 D' R' F' D L' B F D2 B' U2 B' 
4. (28.86) D2 F2 U' R2 U R2 B2 U L2 D2 F2 R F2 L2 B' F' D' B' D2 L U' 
5. 30.63 D2 U L2 F2 U L2 F2 U' B2 F2 U2 R U B R' U2 B' L' D' R' U'

Out of 70 attempts today, 31 were successes. 6 were sub-30.

I got two awesome times in a row too: 24.94, 25.75

I need more consistency though.


----------



## sneze2r (Jun 23, 2013)

*3BLD 23.18 PB*
D2 U' B2 D2 F2 R2 D' R2 U L' R2 F' D' F2 D U' L U R F R2 L B R' L

reconstruction
corners
l U' L2 U R' U' L2 U x
R' U2 R' D R U2 R' D' R2
U' R2 U' L' U R2 U' L U2
edges
y' U M' U R2 U' M U R2 U2 y(yes, i know i can do this with no regripp)
x' U M2 U' L' U M2 U' r
M D M' U M D' M' U'
l' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U Rl
l U R' U' M2 U R U' L2 l
silly scramble, but im happy anyway ;]


----------



## etshy (Jun 23, 2013)

First 5BLD attempt after my first success last month 
I didn't go for speed at all , I took my time in memo , and reviewed a lot , and executed very slowly, I didn't want to make any mistakes , I'm glad that it was a success  






summer plans , work on my terrible memo


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jun 24, 2013)

2:33.25 3BLD OH. Tried it for lulz recently then decided to do a few attempts to see how well I could manage. Only DNF was 2:14.xy with an execution error. Probably try this some more until I sub-2.


----------



## cc9tough (Jun 24, 2013)

4/4 multi BLD (29:29)
Second attempt at 4 cubes first success 
Memo was 15:45
I could of executed faster but I had big pauses as I got nervous on the last couple of cubes.


----------



## Maskow (Jun 24, 2013)

*3x3 BLD*
avg12: 26.95
mo10: 26.36!!! : F

1. 26.04 R' F2 U D2 R' F' U' F L2 B L2 B' D' U R' D' U2 R F U2 B R L2 F B
2. 25.41 B U B' U L' U2 F D2 L F R L2 F2 B D' B U2 D2 R' U2 F' U' R' D2 R2
3. 22.96 D2 B2 L F2 D' R2 U B2 R B2 R L D F' U2 F2 B' D' U L' B2 L B' F2 L2
4. 26.00 U2 D' F R2 F U' F2 U B2 L U L R2 F2 R' D' R' L B D' B' D2 B2 D2 F'
5. 27.92 R' D' F D' B2 L2 U' F2 B' D' U F2 R2 B L2 U2 B F U2 D F D2 L B D2
6. 28.50 R' U2 R2 L' F2 U D' L' B U2 B' D L U' R F' L' U' L' B L' R D' R2 B'
7. 24.72 L2 U2 R2 D2 L' F2 B U2 D B' F R' B' L B' U' L' B2 R B' D U B' U L'
8. 28.96 F U' F2 B2 L B R2 U F B2 D2 B R' B' D2 F2 R' U F' B D' L2 F' B' L2
9. (21.55) U B' R2 U2 B U B2 R' D' U2 B' F' L2 F D F L' B' L2 F D B' U D F2
10. 31.54 B' R2 L' D F R F2 B2 R F2 R2 U' B2 U' R' B2 L' B D' L' B R' B2 F2 L
11. 27.40 B' L2 R' B' D2 F2 B2 L2 D F2 D' U' B' R2 L' B R2 B D L2 R F2 B D B2
12. (DNF) U F' B R2 F' B' U2 D2 R F' U2 R U R' B' R' F D2 B2 F2 L D2 L F2 R2


----------



## Username (Jun 24, 2013)

I should seriously start using comms for corners soon... Another 1:03 3BLD single, still with M2/OP


----------



## etshy (Jun 24, 2013)

Username said:


> I should seriously start using comms for corners soon... Another 1:03 3BLD single, still with M2/OP



this is fastt , I wonder how fast you will be when you switch to BH corners


----------



## Username (Jun 24, 2013)

etshy said:


> this is fastt , I wonder how fast you will be when you switch to BH corners



Thanks! 
I'm not sure if I'm ever switching, BLD isn't my main event and I'm not sure if I want to focus on it too much


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Jun 24, 2013)

Username said:


> Thanks!
> I'm not sure if I'm ever switching, BLD isn't my main event and I'm not sure if I want to focus on it too much



BH/3style isnt the only option though.
Nice solve by the way.

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 24, 2013)

Username said:


> I should seriously start using comms for corners soon... Another 1:03 3BLD single, still with M2/OP



How long does your memo usually take?
When I get sub-20 memo I almost always sub-1, but when I get sup-25 memo I never get a sub-1... So my execution is about 40seconds (which is very slow for commutators )


----------



## Username (Jun 24, 2013)

tseitsei said:


> How long does your memo usually take?
> When I get sub-20 memo I almost always sub-1, but when I get sup-25 memo I never get a sub-1... So my execution is about 40seconds (which is very slow for commutators )



I don't really check my memo time, but around 30-40 seconds I think. Lately it's been a lot faster though.

On a side note, I need to catch up to you  I shouldn't let you get NR before me


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 24, 2013)

NR is still sooooooo far away 
My execution/memo recall is nowhere near fast enough.... Too much thinking and recalling and too little turning...


----------



## uvafan (Jun 24, 2013)

Learned M2 about a week ago, just did an 11 solve session, 4 successes, PB of 3:23.90 with M2/OP! Previous PB with full OP was 4:5x.yz. Average attempt is about 4 mins. I think sub2:30 before worlds is realistic.


----------



## Roman (Jun 24, 2013)

4x4 blindfolded: 3:35.79[1:40]. I do not really like 4BLD, it was also a lucky scramble.


----------



## mande (Jun 24, 2013)

4x4 BLD PB: 6:04.35[3:17.76]
Probably my first sub 3 exec. Done on the second scramble of this weekly.
I hope to get at least sub 7 at my next comp.


----------



## cubenut99 (Jun 24, 2013)

Yay! Got my first mo3 today. Mo3 4:47.87

1. 4:33.78 D' R F' B L' R2 U2 R2 L2 F' D2 U2 F' R2 B F2 D' U2 R2 D2 F L F2 L' F2 
2. (5:40.89) F R2 F2 D' R D F2 B2 R2 F' D' U' B2 D' L' F R' U2 F2 L2 F' D' U2 B' D2 
3. (4:08.94) D2 F2 U2 B2 R' D' U2 R2 U' R' L' D' R2 L D' U B2 U2 L' B F2 D U B D2 

The main thing is that I am happy for the successes!


----------



## uvafan (Jun 24, 2013)

3:15.25 PB with M2/OP.


----------



## joey (Jun 24, 2013)

2:03


----------



## Riley (Jun 24, 2013)

7 minutes after my sub-30 avg5 fail, I got this:

Average of 5: 29.98
1. 28.36 U2 R2 B' R2 B2 L2 F' U2 B D2 B' D L' B F L2 U F' L R D2 
2. (DNF(47.79)) B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D' B2 U L2 U2 F2 L F2 U' B F2 R F D U B2 
3. 29.96 D2 R' B2 U2 R' B2 R' D2 R' B2 D2 F U' L R' F' R' F' U B' 
4. 31.63 D' F2 D' B2 L2 D L2 U F2 L2 F2 L' D' L' R2 F L' U2 B2 D 
5. (27.36) D' R2 D2 U B2 D2 U2 L2 U L' F R2 D' B' L' D R' U' F 

Also 28.49 mo3 from the fail, PB by .01:

Mean of 3: 28.49
1. 24.25 R' B2 F2 U2 R' U2 R F2 L2 U2 F' L2 U L B' F2 D U R' D2 
2. 27.78 D2 R2 D' U' B2 L2 F2 L2 D B2 U R D F R D2 U L U' F 
3. 33.45 F2 U' F2 U2 L2 R2 D' L2 D' F2 D' F' R' B U L' R' D' B2 D2 U


----------



## Ollie (Jun 24, 2013)

joey said:


> 2:03



Images?


----------



## etshy (Jun 24, 2013)

Riley said:


> 7 minutes after my sub-30 avg5 fail, I got this:
> 
> Average of 5: 29.98
> 1. 28.36 U2 R2 B' R2 B2 L2 F' U2 B D2 B' D L' B F L2 U F' L R D2
> ...



I have high hopes for you in worlds  Good Luck


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 24, 2013)

1:59.24. A lot of .24s recently. 40 second memo. Execution sucks. 10/6'. Memo Time per target: 2.5 sec. Slow also.


----------



## Riley (Jun 24, 2013)

etshy said:


> I have high hopes for you in worlds  Good Luck



Thank you.


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 25, 2013)

41.73 PB 
6'/10 in noah metrics

So fast, so smooth, so beautiful... Why can't all my solves be like that...

Only 2 seconds from NR 
but if I can just get sub-1 next comp I will be happy...

Also rolled to sub-1 avg5  happyhappy


----------



## Ollie (Jun 25, 2013)

2:23.52[0:56] - u' F' D2 L2 u2 r' u2 R U2 B2 L' F R2 U' L B D' f' B u' D' r' B' R' r D' f' F2 U2 L2 F2 u f B2 D2 u2 B R f' U'

It didn't even feel fast. 

Edit: Average of 5: 3:08.00
1. (3:36.50) U' R2 D B2 F' U2 u' B2 R' u U' F r2 D2 U L f2 R' f D' F r2 f2 R' F' f L' D' R2 u' f u L B2 D u2 f2 R' L U' 
2. 2:41.14 D' B' F r R' D B u U2 L' D U u' R2 B2 R r2 L' U' F2 D' f2 u2 U2 R2 U2 f' r' B' F2 f2 u2 r' U' D r B f2 u' U' 
3. 3:30.67 f' R2 D2 u f' R' D2 B2 L D f' u R2 F2 B' L' f F' L2 u2 f D2 r' L F D2 u' U2 r' F' u2 r2 R2 u2 L U D2 F u' U2 
4. (2:23.52) u' F' D2 L2 u2 r' u2 R U2 B2 L' F R2 U' L B D' f' B u' D' r' B' R' r D' f' F2 U2 L2 F2 u f B2 D2 u2 B R f' U' 
5. 3:12.19 u' r2 u L' r2 B' U' B' r f U2 L2 R B' U' B2 f' D' R2 F D' f' R f2 D' B' F L' r' F f2 D2 f' L f2 u2 f2 D B U'


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 25, 2013)

Ollie said:


> 2:23.52[0:56] - u' F' D2 L2 u2 r' u2 R U2 B2 L' F R2 U' L B D' f' B u' D' r' B' R' r D' f' F2 U2 L2 F2 u f B2 D2 u2 B R f' U'
> 
> It didn't even feel fast.



y u no nr ?.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jun 25, 2013)

Ollie said:


> 2:23.52[0:56] - u' F' D2 L2 u2 r' u2 R U2 B2 L' F R2 U' L B D' f' B u' D' r' B' R' r D' f' F2 U2 L2 F2 u f B2 D2 u2 B R f' U'
> 
> It didn't even feel fast.


Nice memo, you're quite good at bld


----------



## etshy (Jun 25, 2013)

Ollie said:


> 2:23.52[0:56] - u' F' D2 L2 u2 r' u2 R U2 B2 L' F R2 U' L B D' f' B u' D' r' B' R' r D' f' F2 U2 L2 F2 u f B2 D2 u2 B R f' U'
> 
> It didn't even feel fast.



watt !! that's super fast Ollie , congrats


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 25, 2013)

1:52.18. PB. Nice scramble. 6'/8'. Actually messed up a corner, did another, realized my mistake, fixed it, and finished with a PB. Would've been easily sub-1:45 maybe sub-1:40.


----------



## mande (Jun 25, 2013)

First decent (still not great) 3BLD session after my last comp

DNF(1:08.36)[25.06], 1:07.22[24.78], DNF(1:28.15)[34.39], DNF(1:00.63)[26.03], DNF(1:32.49)[37.14], 1:08.48[27.36], DNF(1:08.46)[25.36], 1:12.56[25.93], 1:17.02[31.22], DNF(1:15.72)[26.66], 1:10.17[25.16], 1:12.72[26.54]
Accuracy: 6/12
Last 5 solves avg5 = 1:14.10

First time im seriously BLDing in about 5 months


----------



## cubenut99 (Jun 25, 2013)

Got new 3BLD! Nothing special just fast corner memo and awkward edge execution.

3:47.99 U F2 U2 D R L U D2 L D' L2 R D B F' R' D' L2 F L' R F' L2 F' B


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 25, 2013)

Second sub-30 avg5:

Average of 5: 29.94
1. 28.80 F' R2 F' U2 F R2 F2 L2 F U2 B R D' R F L2 B' D B F' R' 
2. 31.14 L' F U' F2 U2 R F' L2 U B D' F2 U L2 U' B2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 
3. (27.76) R' D2 B2 R' B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 L B2 D U' L F L' R' D' F2 R2 
4. (31.57) L2 R2 D' B2 L2 D' F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F R D' L' R B D' R2 U2 B 
5. 29.87 B2 U L2 F D2 B R L U' L' U2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U' L2 F2 U2 F2 

First three solves are a 29.23 mo3

Pretty good session I'd say.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 25, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Second sub-30 avg5:
> 
> Average of 5: 29.94
> 1. 28.80 F' R2 F' U2 F R2 F2 L2 F U2 B R D' R F L2 B' D B F' R'
> ...



Wow! You should do an m2/op solve for lulz.


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 25, 2013)

1:31.45 BLD solve while being this drunk 
I was amazed that I could still remember my memo/not mess up any setups 
Last year I wasn't able to do bld after a couple of beers... So I must have improved PPP


----------



## DrKorbin (Jun 26, 2013)

Ollie said:


> 2:23.52[0:56] - u' F' D2 L2 u2 r' u2 R U2 B2 L' F R2 U' L B D' f' B u' D' r' B' R' r D' f' F2 U2 L2 F2 u f B2 D2 u2 B R f' U'



Zomg how do you memo so fast???!!!


----------



## Username (Jun 26, 2013)

4BLD 9:21 on video


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 26, 2013)

4BLD 8:01.06 on video 

very good time for me  So close to sub-8 that it hurts... but still I'm quite satisfied 3rd best time ever


----------



## Username (Jun 26, 2013)

tseitsei said:


> 4BLD 8:01.06 on video
> 
> very good time for me  So close to sub-8 that it hurts... but still I'm quite satisfied 3rd best time ever



Nice! I can't wait to watch it if you are gonna upload it


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 26, 2013)

Username said:


> Nice! I can't wait to watch it if you are gonna upload it



I think I will upload. Camera angle is just not very good, because I have lost my tripod...


----------



## Username (Jun 26, 2013)

tseitsei said:


> I think I will upload. Camera angle is just not very good, because I have lost my tripod...



My 4BLD is uploading right now

E: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvLNqMuUkwQ


----------



## Ollie (Jun 26, 2013)

DrKorbin said:


> Zomg how do you memo so fast???!!!



luck (usually between 1:10-1:20)


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 26, 2013)

Avg5 54.80 PB 
and solves 2-4 make a mo3 53.80 not quite PB, but still very good 

1.	47.14s	D R U B D2 F D R F' L' U' R U B D2 L U L' U2 F2 U' B' U L2 F	
2.	53.04s	B L' B2 L' B' R D B L U R B L D' L2 U R' D R' B2 D' B2 D R B	
3.	1:04.22min	F' D' F' D' F' R2 B' R B' R D L D B2 R2 D2 R2 D' R B2 L F2 U B R	
4.	44.13s	L U' R2 D B' L' F D' B' D B R' B R' F2 L F' R2 D2 R2 U' B' R D' F'	
5.	58.54s	D2 F D2 B R2 D2 L U2 R2 B R F' L' D' B2 D2 B' D' R2 U' L' U2 R D2 L'


----------



## Username (Jun 26, 2013)

wut

49.23 3BLD single with M2/OP

4/12 in noahmetrics lol


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 26, 2013)

Username said:


> wut
> 
> 49.23 3BLD single with M2/OP
> 
> 4/12 in noahmetrics lol



Approw memo time?


----------



## A Leman (Jun 26, 2013)

Username said:


> wut
> 
> 49.23 3BLD single with M2/OP
> 
> 4/12 in noahmetrics lol



WAT. That's ridiculous.(In a good way)


----------



## Username (Jun 26, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Approw memo time?



Like 20-25 seconds I think. Only 4 corner targets so corners didn't take more than maybe 7-8 seconds of exec


----------



## Username (Jun 26, 2013)

3BLD PB ao5: 1:23.36

(49.23) U2 R L' B U2 D2 B2 U2 B U' B2 D F B L U R2 U2 D' F D2 L2 U' D2 R
1:20.37	F2 U2 F B2 U R' B2 U' L2 F' D' F2 L B2 D R U' D2 B' U' D' R2 U2 F' L2
(DNF) F U2 D F U' D' R' L U' B2 U' L2 R U L' U' R2 F B2 R F D' L F' L2
1:26.41	B2 D R F2 U B' D2 L' F U' F' R' B' R L' D2 L F2 D R L B2 L D2 R
1:23.29	B L' F' B' U2 F' U' L' B R2 L' D' B L U L B2 U D2 R2 L' U' B2 L2 D2


----------



## A Leman (Jun 26, 2013)

Username said:


> (49.23) U2 R L' B U2 D2 B2 U2 B U' B2 D F B L U R2 U2 D' F D2 L2 U' D2 R



Ok, I understand how easy that is 27.42[~9] 4/10 because I switched buffers for the isolated cycle. That would have been a PB by a lot.(inb4 someone sub20's that)


----------



## Username (Jun 26, 2013)

A Leman said:


> Ok, I understand how easy that is 27.42[~9] 4/10 because I switched buffers for the isolated cycle. That would have been a PB by a lot.(inb4 someone sub20's that)



I know it was insanely easy, but I'm still gonna count it since I didn't steal the scramble, but got it myself


----------



## Julian (Jun 26, 2013)

Username said:


> (49.23) U2 R L' B U2 D2 B2 U2 B U' B2 D F B L U R2 U2 D' F D2 L2 U' D2 R


Haha, also got 49


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 26, 2013)

Julian said:


> Haha, also got 49



You got a 49?


----------



## Julian (Jun 26, 2013)

On that scramble


----------



## Username (Jun 26, 2013)

4BLD PB: 7:24.98 with some failmemo

Memo was about 3:30

1:20 faster than old PB, scramble wasn't that easy. It had a few solved centers though. I did riskmemo and it payed off


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 26, 2013)

Username said:


> 4BLD PB: 7:24.98 with some failmemo
> 
> Memo was about 3:30
> 
> 1:20 faster than old PB, scramble wasn't that easy. It had a few solved centers though. I did riskmemo and it payed off



Oh,nice... You'll beat me soon...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 26, 2013)

Username said:


> 4/12 in noahmetrics lol



Sorry for a stupid question - I'm sure I should have noticed this somewhere, but I couldn't find it searching and don't know where to look. What are Noah metrics?


----------



## Username (Jun 26, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> Sorry for a stupid question - I'm sure I should have noticed this somewhere, but I couldn't find it searching and don't know where to look. What are Noah metrics?



Amount of corner targets/amount of edge targets

example: 7'/11 would be 7 corner targets and 1 twisted (showed by the prime) and 11 edge targets. Primes are used to show twisted/flipped pieces


----------



## Riley (Jun 26, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> Sorry for a stupid question - I'm sure I should have noticed this somewhere, but I couldn't find it searching and don't know where to look. What are Noah metrics?



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...LD-Scramble-Notation-Statistics-(TPA-and-TPT)

Edit: ninja'd


----------



## Username (Jun 26, 2013)

tseitsei said:


> Oh,nice... You'll beat me soon...



That's what I'm going for  I want to have a better 4BLD than you at finnish open


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 26, 2013)

Username said:


> That's what I'm going for  I want to have a better 4BLD than you at finnish open



You can try


----------



## Username (Jun 26, 2013)

tseitsei said:


> You can try



It will be difficult... I just need to practice


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Ollie (Jun 27, 2013)

@tseitsei, I was fully expecting you to be Chinese/Finnish... boy was I wrong. Good job! Keep practicing, and the time will come down drastically  Same to you, @Username (I know you two are in competition )


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 27, 2013)

Ollie: Not sure if you mean half Chinese and half Finnish or if you mean Chinese or Finnish  But I am fully Finnish 
And yeah I'm just about to start days first blindsolves again ...


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jun 27, 2013)

First 4BLD success after 9 tries  
19:28.57 with a corner parity, memo was around 10 mins. What a relief!!


----------



## etshy (Jun 27, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> First 4BLD success after 9 tries
> 19:28.57 with a corner parity, memo was around 10 mins. What a relief!!



Nice , Well done


----------



## Username (Jun 27, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> First 4BLD success after 9 tries
> 19:28.57 with a corner parity, memo was around 10 mins. What a relief!!



I knew you could do it! It's faster than my first success


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 27, 2013)

6:23.20 4BLD 

Tried some faster solves with less times going over the memo... First 4 DNFs and then this 

and right after that another sub-7 attempt DNF by 3 centers...

Posted on the wrong thread at first


----------



## Username (Jun 27, 2013)

tseitsei said:


> 6:23.20 4BLD
> 
> Tried some faster solves with less times going over the memo... First 4 DNFs and then this
> 
> ...



Wow! I should also try that 

Do you use a floating buffer for centers?


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 27, 2013)

Username said:


> Wow! I should also try that
> 
> Do you use a floating buffer for centers?



No, fixed buffer. Ubl is my buffer... Also my execution is getting much faster because I'm starting to get better at center comms and also getting more familiar with my centers lettering scheme (which, because of my weird memo system for 3bld corners was not so easy...)


----------



## Maskow (Jun 27, 2013)

*3x3x3 MBLD:* 39/41, 53:33 [memo 31:37]
memo time 46.27s/cube
solve time 32.05s/cube
total time 1:18.37/cube
*UWR*

This is my last attempt before Polish Nationals 2013


----------



## Username (Jun 27, 2013)

tseitsei said:


> No, fixed buffer. Ubl is my buffer... Also my execution is getting much faster because I'm starting to get better at center comms and also getting more familiar with my centers lettering scheme (which, because of my weird memo system for 3bld corners was not so easy...)



Ah Ok  I'm currently still using U2, but I do commutators when I find easy ones



My accomplishment: *17:24.35 5BLD wat*

Memo was like 9 minutes and I messed up A LOT in execution. Still PB by half an hour lol

@Maskow: Good luck at Nationals!


----------



## etshy (Jun 27, 2013)

Maskow said:


> *3x3x3 MBLD:* 39/41, 53:33 [memo 31:37]
> memo time 46.27s/cube
> solve time 32.05s/cube
> total time 1:18.37/cube
> ...



that's pretty INSANE !!!
how many cubes will you attempt in polish nationals  ?


----------



## mande (Jun 27, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> First 4BLD success after 9 tries
> 19:28.57 with a corner parity, memo was around 10 mins. What a relief!!



Naice...aiming for NR in Hyderabad? I better practice hard...


----------



## EMI (Jun 27, 2013)

etshy said:


> that's pretty INSANE !!!



It is but on the other hand it's not too much of an improvement  Still congrats of course.


----------



## Iggy (Jun 27, 2013)

Maskow said:


> *3x3x3 MBLD:* 39/41, 53:33 [memo 31:37]
> memo time 46.27s/cube
> solve time 32.05s/cube
> total time 1:18.37/cube
> ...



Wow, insane! Good luck for Polish Nationals! 



Username said:


> My accomplishment: *17:24.35 5BLD wat*
> 
> Memo was like 9 minutes and I messed up A LOT in execution. Still PB by half an hour lol



Nice!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 27, 2013)

1:42.33 on lol scramble 6"/8 30 sec memo. 
1:49.xx on legit scramble 6'/12 I think.

2:04.38 ao5. Included two above, a 2:01.xx, a 2:17.xx (which killed it) and a DNF. The next solve would've been 1:50.xx off by two edges wtf which would've been way sub-2 (would've replaced 2:17)


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jun 27, 2013)

etshy said:


> Nice , Well done



Thanks a lot. These threads have really really helped me a lot.  



Username said:


> I knew you could do it! It's faster than my first success



I've had nine failures. I thought I'd have screwed up somewhere but luckily had nt.  since i use comms for centres, i tend to screw up somewhere or the other. 



mande said:


> Naice...aiming for NR in Hyderabad? I better practice hard...



No Mande ji.  your 6 min solves are no where near my stupid accomplishments


----------



## Username (Jun 28, 2013)

Iggy said:


> Nice!



Thanks!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 28, 2013)

1:46.78 NL PB. 8/10. 2 edges solved. Anything <16 is lucky IMO. 41 second memo. Little pauses. But still a few.


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 28, 2013)

I finally got a successful 3bld on camera. I am going to upload it later and edit this post with the video. The time was 2:41.18 for any one who cares.


----------



## Ollie (Jun 28, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> I finally got a successful 3bld on camera. I am going to upload it later and edit this post with the video. The time was 2:41.18 for any one who cares.



Post it anyway, chin up


----------



## etshy (Jun 28, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> I finally got a successful 3bld on camera. I am going to upload it later and edit this post with the video. The time was 2:41.18 for any one who cares.



Good for you :tu I'm looking forward to seeing it


----------



## cubenut99 (Jun 28, 2013)

Well? New 3BLD PB I guess. Beats my old one by .12

3:47.87 U2 B L D' U' B2 F R B' F U F' D2 U2 B F' R L D B F2 D' R F' L'


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Jun 28, 2013)

3x3x3 blind in 5 min 42 seconds, started learning blind this week so it's an accomplishment...


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 28, 2013)

1:03.18 3rd best time ever.

1:14.39 with 4 twisted corners


----------



## cubenut99 (Jun 28, 2013)

Another, ha must be doing well I guess. 3BLD


3:40.35 D' U' R L' U' D2 L U' B' L' U' B F U' R' U2 L' D2 L2 D' U B L U D'


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 28, 2013)

(1:03.18), 1:30.31, (DNF(2:46.03)), 1:14.39, 1:39.50 = 1:28.07 PB avg5 

Fourth ever avg5 if I remember correctly.


----------



## Username (Jun 28, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> (1:03.18), 1:30.31, (DNF(2:46.03)), 1:14.39, 1:39.50 = 1:28.07 PB avg5
> 
> Fourth ever avg5 if I remember correctly.



Nice Job! What happened with the DNF? It's so much slower than all the other ones


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 28, 2013)

Username said:


> Nice Job! What happened with the DNF? It's so much slower than all the other ones



A) Crappy memo
B) Safety solve 

edit: 1:14.39, 1:39.50, 1:23.71 = 1:25.87 PB mo3

Working success rate as you might see.


----------



## Iggy (Jun 28, 2013)

39.85 3BLD, 3rd sub 40, 4th sub NR.


----------



## Ollie (Jun 29, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> B) Safety solve



zzzz, safety solves get you nowhere  



Iggy said:


> 39.85 3BLD, 3rd sub 40, 4th sub NR.



Nice  what do you average nowadays?


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 29, 2013)

I made a new post so this gets some views

[video=youtube_share;Tz4I7V5xPRI]http://youtu.be/Tz4I7V5xPRI[/video]

Thanks for watching!

I know you can't see me wearing the blindfold but trust me I am not going to cheat with the way I have see cheaters get trolled

method: Old Pochmann

Cube: 55mm Zhanchi

Scramble: D2 U' R' D L2 F' B2 D U2 F' D L2 B2 R' U2 D2 L2 D' F B' U' R' B' R U 

Memo:
ph ea gc ft ou kw

dc uy op nl

PHoning while EAting Green Cabbages deFeaTs power OUtages on a KiWi

DoCking gUYs OPtismizes Non-Lucky solves


----------



## Ollie (Jun 29, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> Poast



Yeah, a BLD video really relies on the viewer being able to see the blindfold. Especially if you're new/unknown to other BLD people.

Plus, watching the video, your TPS is fast. Much faster than mine. Honestly.

Eliminate the pauses. Improve memo. You have potential!


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 29, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Yeah, a BLD video really relies on the viewer being abler to see the blindfold. Especially if you're new/unknown to other BLD people.
> 
> Plus, watching the video, your TPS is fast. Much faster than mine. Honestly.
> 
> Eliminate the pauses. Improve memo. You have potential!



At least you can hear the blindfold sliding on  

Really? I would have thought my tps would be awful compared to someone like you.

I have been trying to improve my memo. In fact in this solve I was really pushing the memo and got lucky that I remembered. But it's awesome you think I have potential!


----------



## Ollie (Jun 29, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> At least you can hear the blindfold sliding on
> 
> Really? I would have thought my tps would be awful compared to someone like you.
> 
> I have been trying to improve my memo. In fact in this solve I was really pushing the memo and got lucky that I remembered. But it's awesome you think I have potential!



Yeah true, I was going to mention that  I trust you, and there aren't going to me many people that won't trust you at a time like 2:41. *And I mean that in the nicest possible way!* I'm not taking anything away from the solve. 

But seriously, most of my 3BLD solves are bad for TPS (for 3-cycles, anyway) and I've never been good at 3x3x3 or any sighted events. Efficiency, memo speed and the number of pauses really has a huge effect on time for BLD.

Plus, just to put it into perspective, it is more than possible to sub-1 with less efficient/effective methods. For example, this. 

I'd also recommend to watch Noah Arthurs' tutorials, you'll learn alot!


----------



## qqwref (Jun 29, 2013)

3OP/M2 isn't that bad  Didn't Dennis Strehlau get some sub-1's with Classic Pochmann?


----------



## Ollie (Jun 29, 2013)

qqwref said:


> 3OP/M2 isn't that bad  Didn't Dennis Strehlau get some sub-1's with Classic Pochmann?



yeah, true  I've sub-1'ed with 3OP entirely! (Even if a lot of my algs used comms instead of just A/U-perms etc...)

Just proves my point, basically  I swear there are people who have sub-40'ed with M2/OP.


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 29, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Yeah true, I was going to mention that  I trust you, and there aren't going to me many people that won't trust you at a time like 2:41. *And I mean that in the nicest possible way!* I'm not taking anything away from the solve.
> 
> But seriously, most of my 3BLD solves are bad for TPS (for 3-cycles, anyway) and I've never been good at 3x3x3 or any sighted events. Efficiency, memo speed and the number of pauses really has a huge effect on time for BLD.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I get what you mean.

I have heard Noah's tutorials good. I have only just recently become interested in blind. So I just have never taken the time to watch one all the way through.


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2013)

14:42.67 5BLD 
U2 F U D' F2 B' l' r2 b D F2 d' U2 D l2 B2 u d' l' L' f' U2 d l' L' F' B2 r l' R B' d' r' L' U' F U2 r' U L' U2 F2 f D2 B r u B R u' U' L f d' l d' B2 d U u2

About 7:50 memo


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 29, 2013)

Julian said:


> 14:42.67 5BLD
> U2 F U D' F2 B' l' r2 b D F2 d' U2 D l2 B2 u d' l' L' f' U2 d l' L' F' B2 r l' R B' d' r' L' U' F U2 r' U L' U2 F2 f D2 B r u B R u' U' L f d' l d' B2 d U u2
> 
> About 7:50 memo





Gogogo NAR


----------



## joey (Jun 29, 2013)

1:52


----------



## Username (Jun 29, 2013)

joey said:


> 1:52



WhatBLD?


----------



## Pro94 (Jun 29, 2013)

Multi BLD WR
35/41 in 52:09
http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=223&cat=19&rnd=1


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 29, 2013)

Pro94 said:


> Multi BLD WR
> 35/41 in 52:09
> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=223&cat=19&rnd=1



Wow! He's got 2 more attempts it appears.


----------



## Ollie (Jun 29, 2013)

6:00.72, 6:30.62, 7:08.32 - 6:33.22 mo3, still no Ao5 though



Pro94 said:


> Multi BLD WR
> 35/41 in 52:09
> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=223&cat=19&rnd=1



N'bad n'bad


----------



## Iggy (Jun 29, 2013)

Pro94 said:


> Multi BLD WR
> 35/41 in 52:09
> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=223&cat=19&rnd=1



Amazing!


----------



## EMI (Jun 29, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Wow! He's got 2 more attempts it appears.



Don't expect too much of the other attempts. He won't try 41 twice...


----------



## Maskow (Jun 29, 2013)

*Bad *

memorisation time: 30:37
solve time: 21:32

memo 44.80s/cube
solve 31.51s/cube
total 1:16.31/cube

*single blindfold first round: *
32.58, DNF, DNF (29.08)
: (


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 29, 2013)

Maskow said:


> *Bad *
> 
> memorisation time: 30:37
> solve time: 21:32
> ...



35/41


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 29, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Jg3YIcGjQ-8]http://youtu.be/Jg3YIcGjQ-8[/video]

Another blind success on camera with a time of 2:30.64  And this time you can see me wearing the blindfold Ollie  also the reason the t-shirt is around the rest of my face is because my mom doesn't want me to show my face so it was the only way I could prove I was wearing a blindfold with out showing my face.

I really don't feel like editing this so sorry. I had way to many pauses. But at least this time you can see me wearing the blindfold. I got really lucky that I remembered all of the memo but I think that is why there was pauses because of how quickly I did the memo.

memo time 47

Method: Old Pochmann

Scramble: B L F' U D F U2 D2 R2 L' F' B2 R D R F2 U2 B U' D' B F' D F U


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Jun 29, 2013)

This is like my fifteenth success, good solve but slow memorization. It's an accomplishment because I executed the solving step nicely. Any tips to memorize faster?


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 29, 2013)

Maskow said:


> *Bad *
> 
> memorisation time: 30:37
> solve time: 21:32
> ...



notbad

looks like Piotr Pojda got 5x5 single/average WR too
(31.34), (26.74), 28.90, 30.72, 29.00 = 29.54


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 29, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> memo time 47



I'm jealous of you at TheNextFeliks memo times. Mine are often more than that, but they still end up sub 1:30.


----------



## Username (Jun 29, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> memo time 47



I had that memo speed when I was at 1:40


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 29, 2013)

Username said:


> I had that memo speed when I was at 1:40



That's my normal memo time


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 29, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> I'm jealous of you at TheNextFeliks memo times. Mine are often more than that, but they still end up sub 1:30.



Lol.


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 29, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> I'm jealous of you at TheNextFeliks memo times. Mine are often more than that, but they still end up sub 1:30.



My memo time is usually a lot slower. Both the solves I got on camera I really did get lucky that I remembered.


----------



## stevecho816 (Jun 30, 2013)

Yay. 1:07.08 3BLD single. Not sure if I should count this as PB because the scramble is way too easy.

D2 F2 U L2 U B2 F2 L2 R2 U B2 L B' L2 U F' U' B' D2 L2 R'


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 30, 2013)

stevecho816 said:


> Yay. 1:07.08 3BLD single. Not sure if I should count this as PB because the scramble is way too easy.
> 
> D2 F2 U L2 U B2 F2 L2 R2 U B2 L B' L2 U F' U' B' D2 L2 R'



wat 

Weren't you averaging 2:10 like... last night?


----------



## Iggy (Jun 30, 2013)

39.64 3BLD single, 4th sub 40.


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 30, 2013)

stevecho816 said:


> Yay. 1:07.08 3BLD single. Not sure if I should count this as PB because the scramble is way too easy.
> 
> D2 F2 U L2 U B2 F2 L2 R2 U B2 L B' L2 U F' U' B' D2 L2 R'



Dat scramble  6'/6'


----------



## Iggy (Jun 30, 2013)

stevecho816 said:


> Yay. 1:07.08 3BLD single. Not sure if I should count this as PB because the scramble is way too easy.
> 
> D2 F2 U L2 U B2 F2 L2 R2 U B2 L B' L2 U F' U' B' D2 L2 R'



Wow that's one easy scramble! I got 38.62.


----------



## etshy (Jun 30, 2013)

My MegaBLD sighted solves went from 1 and a half hours to almost 18 mins , in 5 days , YAY , I'm getting comfortable with setup moves  still struggling with memo though


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 30, 2013)

Dem corners L U2 B2 D2 R' D2 R' F2 D2 B2 F2 U' F L D2 U F' D L U' R 

1:03.65 lol

40 memo :fp

Corner execution was literally 3 seconds.


----------



## Username (Jun 30, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Dem corners L U2 B2 D2 R' D2 R' F2 D2 B2 F2 U' F L D2 U F' D L U' R
> 
> 1:03.65 lol
> 
> ...



I got 1:03.64 lol 0.01 faster than you 

My memo was really bad, and execution even worse.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 30, 2013)

Username said:


> I got 1:03.64 lol 0.01 faster than you
> 
> My memo was really bad, and execution even worse.



1:20.16. Failed.


----------



## A Leman (Jun 30, 2013)

4/4 MBLD 4:58.94 I finally got it sub5!


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Jun 30, 2013)

New PB: 3:07[1:52]

My execution seems to be improving a lot - I can get solves with no pauses - as well as my recall being a bit better most of the time. My memo doesn't seem to be improving at all though, it's staying at about 1:30-2 minutes, sometimes up to 2:30, even though I feel like I'm identifying stickers faster. Maybe it's worth going through every letter pair and learning at least one good image for each now.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jun 30, 2013)

3BLD 1:20.08 PB 
My accuracy still really really sucks though


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 30, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> 1:20.16. Failed.



1:19.87 csch i suck at bld now, not dun a real attempt since last competion


----------



## joey (Jun 30, 2013)

1:35.19


----------



## mande (Jun 30, 2013)

3BLD session: 1:29.93, DNF(1:27.99), 1:10.78, DNF(1:16.05), 1:28.06, DNF(1:26.99), 1:27.41, 1:04.00, DNF(1:03.35), DNF(1:13.98), 53.45, 1:06.42, 1:20.39, 1:13.86, DNF(1:22.85), 1:12.21, DNF(1:04.76), DNF(56.19), 1:03.18, DNF(2:08.63), 58.57, 1:19.23, DNF(1:28.08), DNF(1:26.08), 1:05.49, 1:37.73, DNF(1:51.22), 1:15.16, 1:03.16, 1:11.56

Accuracy 18/30
PB single 53.45 
Decent session, but for some reason, it felt like all the scrambles were pretty easy.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jun 30, 2013)

18:26.96 4BLD, first time I finished revising my edges by 6 mins. 2nd scramble from Weekly comp. Getting used to 4BLD  Still have a few issues with some centres. Centres execution was pretty straight forward, luckily I did not screw up in edges too


----------



## Riley (Jul 1, 2013)

stevecho816 said:


> Yay. 1:07.08 3BLD single. Not sure if I should count this as PB because the scramble is way too easy.
> 
> D2 F2 U L2 U B2 F2 L2 R2 U B2 L B' L2 U F' U' B' D2 L2 R'



Congrats! You're getting fast. I got a slow DNF.



antoineccantin said:


> Dem corners L U2 B2 D2 R' D2 R' F2 D2 B2 F2 U' F L D2 U F' D L U' R
> 
> 1:03.65 lol
> 
> ...



23.73, nice.  on my vacation cube.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 1, 2013)

8:20.20 4BLD PB    Finally ruined my ~10 attempt terrible stuff
memo was over 5 minutes for sure, I think about 5:15.
3:05 execution is pretty good using U2, OP and r2 I think, especially with a big pause before corners


----------



## Iggy (Jul 1, 2013)

3BLD
47.48 PB mo3
50.03 PB avg5

I tried to roll it to an avg12, but failed so hard. My accuracy really sucks.

Edit: 45.01 mo3.


----------



## mycube (Jul 1, 2013)

9/9 in 47:19.81 [~35 memo]
feels slow after a 7/9 in 41 yesterday
but I did a safety memo to be sure to solve all cubes. happy  near the 10!

1. L2 U2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 D2 L2 F2 D B' R2 F2 U2 L' F' U B2 L D
2. R2 F2 D R' F2 B' U F' L D2 L2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 U' L2
3. D' L2 B L' F2 B2 U2 R' F B2 U2 D F2 D' F2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R2
4. B2 D2 L' F2 U2 R' U2 L' D2 R' B2 U F D' B2 F2 L R' B'
5. L2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 U' L' F2 L2 B' D' L2 B U2 L' U
6. U2 R2 B' D2 R2 B D2 B2 D2 U2 R B U2 R' B' D' R2 B2 R' F2
7. U F2 D R2 D' R2 U L2 D2 U' B2 F U' F R' F' L2 U2 B D
8. F U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B F U' B' D U' B L' B2 F
9. R2 B2 R2 B2 D' R2 U' B2 D2 R2 B L2 U L' D R F' D2 B L B


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jul 1, 2013)

1:14.05 [32.45] 3 Bld PB. I don't even remember the last time i got a PB. Thank God, the cube din pop


----------



## nccube (Jul 1, 2013)

Multiblind NR: 8/8 in 43:01


----------



## cuboy63 (Jul 2, 2013)

First 4BLD success in a while: 4:27:64 (about 2 min memo)


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 2, 2013)

First ever 5BLD success, second ever attempt 
27:51.04 Lw' Uw' F2 Dw2 F2 Dw2 R2 F2 U' Bw' D' F D2 L2 Uw R2 Uw2 Fw' U2 Fw' Rw2 B' U Fw' L' Bw' L' B R' Dw R2 B U R D' F2 Rw' D2 Fw R2 Bw Rw' D2 L U2 B' Dw2 Rw2 Fw Lw Fw Lw Fw2 Uw2 Bw' U' Fw' R' Bw' Dw'

x/+/w/m/c 20/22/25/12/8 in noah metrics
Extremely safety memo ofcourse  but now I have a success and next I will start to improve the time


----------



## Username (Jul 2, 2013)

tseitsei said:


> First ever 5BLD success, second ever attempt
> 27:51.04 Lw' Uw' F2 Dw2 F2 Dw2 R2 F2 U' Bw' D' F D2 L2 Uw R2 Uw2 Fw' U2 Fw' Rw2 B' U Fw' L' Bw' L' B R' Dw R2 B U R D' F2 Rw' D2 Fw R2 Bw Rw' D2 L U2 B' Dw2 Rw2 Fw Lw Fw Lw Fw2 Uw2 Bw' U' Fw' R' Bw' Dw'
> 
> x/+/w/m/c 20/22/25/12/8 in noah metrics
> Extremely safety memo ofcourse  but now I have a success and next I will start to improve the time




Good job!
as long as you don't beat my 17:24 it's fine


----------



## uvafan (Jul 2, 2013)

2:09.65 PB Single, I'm improving slowly but surely.


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 2, 2013)

Username said:


> Good job!
> as long as you don't beat my 17:24 it's fine



Don't worry... I don't like to focus 100% for that long so I'll probably stick with 3bld and 4bld mostly...

Edit: Just got 6:22.25 4BLD new PB by 2 seconds


----------



## Username (Jul 2, 2013)

1:18.40	F B' U D2 L2 U' R' U2 L2 U2 R2 L F U2 D2 F2 D2 R2 F' D L' D' L' B' F'
1:18.36	U D' B U' R L' B U2 R L' D' B2 U2 L2 F' L2 F2 U F' D' F L B2 L R2
56.22 L D2 U' B D' U B2 R B2 L2 R' U2 F U2 D2 B2 U2 B2 D' F U F D U F2
1:24.48	R L' B2 U' R B D' B2 D2 U' R L2 U D' L D2 U2 F L R' F R D2 R U'
1:03.82	F U' B2 F D2 F2 B' U' L' D' L2 R' U L' U R2 D R' B L2 F2 L D' U R'

1:13.53 ao5 PB


----------



## uvafan (Jul 2, 2013)

uvafan said:


> 2:09.65 PB Single, I'm improving slowly but surely.



1:56.86! First sub2!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 2, 2013)

uvafan said:


> 1:56.86! First sub2!



Slow down! You gonna be faster than me soon


----------



## uvafan (Jul 2, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Slow down! You gonna be faster than me soon



My accuracy is terrible though... hopefully that will improve with time as well.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 2, 2013)

uvafan said:


> My accuracy is terrible though... hopefully that will improve with time as well.



Ha. My accuracy is 80% or something.


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 2, 2013)

SUB-6 4BLD DD 5:56.28
5:56.28	Rw B Lw D R2 D2 F2 Uw F2 U2 F Lw' Bw2 U2 Fw Rw' Bw' R' U2 Fw2 Rw2 F' Lw D F2 R U2 L' Dw' F2 L' F' L B U F2 Rw' Dw' B U'

Easy scramble x/w/c 12/23/8 in noah metrics. memo was about 2:45

@Username: I won 

edit: I'm breaking all the records  3bld ao5: 54.07


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 2, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> First 4BLD success in a while: 4:27:64 (about 2 min memo)



gogogo practice!


----------



## Martial (Jul 2, 2013)

5th sub30 in 3BLD : *29.03* L2 D2 R2 U R2 U B2 U L2 R2 D2 B L2 D R F2 R2 U F R2 U2


----------



## mycube (Jul 2, 2013)

finaly right after the 9/9 I got my goal!

10/10 in 51:14.18 [~40:00 memo]

1. L2 F D2 B U2 B F R2 D2 L2 D2 L U R2 U B2 R2 F' U
2. L2 D2 R2 F2 D B2 U2 L2 U2 L2 D L' B R' B2 F D2 R' U B' F2
3. F2 L' D R' B' U L D L B U2 R2 L2 D' L2 F2 U D2 B2 U' F2
4. U' D2 L' F2 R U2 D F' U D2 R U2 R2 F2 R U2 D2 R2 L F2
5. L2 R2 D2 U B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D' L2 F' U B2 F2 D2 F' D' L' U' B'
6. D' R2 D' L2 U R2 B2 D2 U' B2 R2 F' D F' D2 L' U' F D' B2 R'
7. B2 D2 U2 F2 R F2 L2 U2 F2 L R2 F' U R U' L' B R F U R'
8. R2 B D L' F2 B' D R B' D' F' U2 R2 L2 F L2 D2 L2 F D2 R2
9. U' R' U2 D2 F U2 D L' F' D' F' L2 B' D2 R2 U2 F R2 F L2
10. B2 R2 D F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D R2 B' D R' F2 L U2 B R' F2 U' 

I now have a very good memo system to remember my cubes really fast with visual memo
next goal: 15!


----------



## Iggy (Jul 3, 2013)

waaaaaatttt

4:51.09 4BLD PB with 2:05 memo . The scramble was ridiculously easy. Also had a 4:45 DNF before this. :O

f' D' B D' R D' L2 B R' r2 B R U' L U' u' r' F' f2 U' B' f' U' D2 r2 D' L2 B' D2 F2 f' D' U' R U' R2 u' L f2 B


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 3, 2013)

6:36.46 2/2. Total safety. First attempt where I didn't give up after forgetting part of memo. Second attempt ever lol. Like 3:19.xx memo. Lol. Only had one room, the kitchen.


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 3, 2013)

Aaaand sub-50 avg5  49.86

Also 48.60 mo3 and sub-1 avg12 57.07 ALL PBs 

So much improvement lately


----------



## Username (Jul 3, 2013)

tseitsei said:


> Aaaand sub-50 avg5  49.86
> 
> Also 48.60 mo3 and sub-1 avg12 57.07 ALL PBs
> 
> So much improvement lately



NR is close  I seriously need to practice now to catch up to you


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 3, 2013)

Username said:


> NR is close  I seriously need to practice now to catch up to you


You have inspired me a lot  I had lost the will to practice enough to improve before I realized that you are finnish  After that I just couldn't let you catch up... Competition is a good thing  and now I'm starting to be closer to NR(even tough still 10s too slow) so now I have inspiration to practice even more...

Also you made me start 4BLD more seriously. So thanks


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 3, 2013)

Can solve centers blindfolded with U2. Did an attempt for just centers in 6:13. Lol. Memo was like 1:45.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 3, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Can solve centers blindfolded with U2. Did an attempt for just centers in 6:13. Lol. Memo was like 1:45.



That memo is actually really good. Even faster than mine.


----------



## Ollie (Jul 3, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> That memo is actually really good. Even faster than mine.



I second that! Execution for centers will only get faster as well, you could aim for sub-10 fairly soon.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 3, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> That memo is actually really good. Even faster than mine.





Ollie said:


> I second that! Execution for centers will only get faster as well, you could aim for sub-10 fairly soon.



1:45 memo is just for centers in case you were thinking entire cube. Was nice though. Only like 14-16 iirc. 

But thanks. I need to work on wings though. Memo will take a little getting used to. But r2 is easy. 

The main thing that'll be hard is putting it all together.


----------



## Spaxxy (Jul 3, 2013)

I blind solved my 3x3 after a week of attempts!


----------



## etshy (Jul 3, 2013)

Spaxxy said:


> I blind solved my 3x3 after a week of attempts!



Nice  Good Job :tu


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 3, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> 1:45 memo is just for centers in case you were thinking entire cube.



Yeah, I know. My centers memo is usually around 2 minutes.


----------



## mande (Jul 3, 2013)

Multi 5/7 in 22:59.97[14:34.14]

2 cubes off by a 3 cycle of edges each.
Its an accomplishment because of the total time, which was much much better than expected.
I also looked at what my mistakes were...looks like I memoed wrongly (both the mistakes were involving M slice shoots)


----------



## Julian (Jul 3, 2013)

5:53.83 4BLD  with a new memo order


----------



## Angel Lim (Jul 4, 2013)

29.98 PB 3BLD single. First sub-30! =)


----------



## Ickenicke (Jul 4, 2013)

I finally have time to practice 3BLD again, this time with letter-pairs memo.

So after solving corners/edges separately i decided to try a full solve.

4:22.61[2:32.18] L2 B L2 U2 B' D2 B' L2 F' U2 B' D B2 F U' F D L' R F2 

PB by more than 2 and a half minute I guess


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 4, 2013)

1:24.36 lol success. 7/7'. 29 sec memo. 

Also, 1:52.30 ao5! Sub-2! Three sub-2s, one 2:00.xx and another like 2:04 or 2:05.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 4, 2013)

9/9 31:29.38 (21:37.32). Hadn't really practised for a few days so thought I would do a decent sized multi and ended up with a new PB. Some silly things slowed me down, like executing one location then realising I missed out the location before it and having to backtrack.

Also clock BLD 5:20.99 (1:00.12) just for fun. Success on my second ever and probably last ever attempt. Didn't really think it through on my first attempt and memoed and executed corners twice, once for each side .


----------



## Iggy (Jul 5, 2013)

(42.58), 49.22, (53.90), 49.89, 49.53 = 49.55 3BLD PB avg5

First DNF-less avg5 in a while.


----------



## sk8erman41 (Jul 5, 2013)

Didn't record time, but first sucessful 3BLD solve yesterday! Just starting out but finding it pretty fun so far


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 5, 2013)

First 4BLD attempt! 12:38.xx[5:28]. Off by 5 wings and 6 centers. Not sure why. But _a lot_ than expected. I was guessing around 20 minutes. Wow. First time actually attempting wings blindfolded lol. Practiced centers about 3 times. So little preparation coming in.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 5, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> First 4BLD attempt! 12:38.xx[5:28]. Off by 5 wings and 6 centers. Not sure why. But _a lot_ than expected. I was guessing around 20 minutes. Wow. First time actually attempting wings blindfolded lol. Practiced centers about 3 times. So little preparation coming in.



Wow, that's insane for a first attempt.

OT: 57.08 PB single


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 5, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> First 4BLD attempt! 12:38.xx[5:28]. Off by 5 wings and 6 centers. Not sure why. But _a lot_ than expected. I was guessing around 20 minutes. Wow. First time actually attempting wings blindfolded lol. Practiced centers about 3 times. So little preparation coming in.



You have an incredible memo


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 6, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Wow, that's insane for a first attempt.
> 
> OT: 57.08 PB single





DuffyEdge said:


> You have an incredible memo



Really? Thanks.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 6, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Really? Thanks.



werygood for a first attempt, my first attempt was 49:xx I think and I've only had 1 sub20 attempt sofar


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 6, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> werygood for a first attempt, my first attempt was 49:xx I think and I've only had 1 sub20 attempt sofar



Wow. Maybe I'm destined to be great at 4bld. Or not lol.


----------



## Julian (Jul 6, 2013)

5:45.80 f' R' r' B' L D' f U2 D' B' u' D2 f B2 U r L2 u2 L2 B' u2 r2 u' R' D2 R2 U2 L2 f' r R B2 D2 f2 R' U2 L' f' F D'
even had to undo a couple of wing comms

EDIT: I'm apparently in the BLD zone right now: *4:52.65* next solve  It was 6'/13/23... holy ****

Scramble: L U' F2 B' r' f F2 B r2 L2 f' r2 B u L R U2 F D f u2 r' R' f2 U' F2 R' B2 u2 D' B' r' R U L2 B' r2 B' L B2

EDIT 2: Followed by a *13:43.57* 5BLD.
f' r' d2 B D r' d2 U F' f l2 U D2 r2 b d D' b2 l2 d2 L' F' b' L' f d2 R2 u' F b2 r b' r2 b' B2 r2 l U' b' u2 U2 r2 B D b' F f U' b2 F d2 b' B d2 r2 d2 r f2 l' U'


----------



## Noahaha (Jul 6, 2013)

23.26 L D2 F2 D2 R' B2 L R U2 B L' D2 B' L2 B2 L D R2 D


----------



## Iggy (Jul 6, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> 23.26 L D2 F2 D2 R' B2 L R U2 B L' D2 B' L2 B2 L D R2 D
> 
> I'll update my sig later.



Nice, sub WR.


----------



## mande (Jul 6, 2013)

49.42 U2 B2 L2 R F2 U2 L2 U2 R D2 F2 D' F2 R F2 R' U2 F L F 

Wow...first sub 50

Also PB avg5 by around 5 seconds:
1:06.80[19.98], 54.36[17.75], (1:10.06[31.47]), 1:03.92[21.38], (49.42[19.69]) = 1:01.69


----------



## mycube (Jul 6, 2013)

1:12.83 U B' F D2 L F' R B U2 D2 B' F2 R2 D B U' D F' U' F2 
played around with bh corners the last days, very nice!  fastest attempt besides an 1:16 DNF so far
still OP edges, but I think I will learn M2 the next days.


----------



## cubenut99 (Jul 6, 2013)

3BLD 2:40.20 D2 L2 D' F D R2 L F D' R L F2 L2 D' U2 R' L B' D2 B D' F' U L F 

Finally, Been trying to beat my PB all day. Edges were normal but there were five corners solved, four of which were misoriented.

This was my first time getting a sub 3 minute time let alone a success


----------



## Riley (Jul 6, 2013)

21.07 PB single on TTW. Skipped the 22's and 23's apparently. 6 second memo.

L2 B2 L' F2 U' R2 L U L2 D' F R' U2 F L F' L R' B' F2 U L2 U L R2

y' z2 // Memo

x [D2, R U' R'] x'
y' [U', R' D R] y
[L', U R2 U']

x2 F [M', U2] F' x2'
[R' U R U', M2']
L2 U M2 U' L U M2 U' L
y' U2 M U R2 U' M' U R2 U y
U2 M2 U R U' M2 U R' U

Also a 27.62 Mo3: 34.25, 21.07, 27.54


----------



## A Leman (Jul 6, 2013)

32.99 3BLD PB It has taken almost 3 weeks to improve by that tiny fraction of a second. sub 30 is going to take forever!


----------



## stevecho816 (Jul 6, 2013)

1:07.96 3BLD single. Not so easy scramble. I am getting good singles but my success rate is like 10% 

F2 U2 B2 U' R2 B2 U R2 B2 D B2 R' B' L2 D' B2 R F2 U' L' U'


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jul 7, 2013)

stevecho816 said:


> 1:07.96 3BLD single. Not so easy scramble. I am getting good singles but my success rate is like 10%
> 
> F2 U2 B2 U' R2 B2 U R2 B2 D B2 R' B' L2 D' B2 R F2 U' L' U'



Awesome Steve 

4BLD PB - 15:09.60[8:50.93] U' L2 u2 r f U2 r D R2 L' U2 L2 B' f' R' L' F D2 r' L2 R U' u' r' u D2 F' U B' U F' u F2 B' f r2 L' B2 R' f'


----------



## mande (Jul 7, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> 4BLD PB - 15:09.60[8:50.93] U' L2 u2 r f U2 r D R2 L' U2 L2 B' f' R' L' F D2 r' L2 R U' u' r' u D2 F' U B' U F' u F2 B' f r2 L' B2 R' f'



Awesome...sub 10 by ICC?

On topic: 5BLD PB 16:09.86[8:07.64]
Done on the 4th scramble of this week's blindfold race. It had lots of pauses in the exec, so I'm pretty sure I can get much faster at this with practice.
Previous PB was 17:xx I think

EDIT: 4BLD PB 5:20.25[2:29.07]
Done on the third scramble of this week's BLD race, extremely easy memo...lucky scramble I'd say. Also first ever sub 5:50 attempt


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jul 7, 2013)

mande said:


> Awesome...sub 10 by ICC?
> 
> On topic: 5BLD PB 16:09.86[8:07.64]
> Done on the 4th scramble of this week's blindfold race. It had lots of pauses in the exec, so I'm pretty sure I can get much faster at this with practice.
> Previous PB was 17:xx I think



Go go sub 12!!!!


----------



## cubenut99 (Jul 7, 2013)

My First attempt at MultiBLD 1/2. The First cube was the one that was unsolved by 4 edges. 

13:39.07[9:10]

1)B L R U2 R B R' F2 L U L' F' U2 B F U2 L F' B' R2 F D2 L R2 U2 
2)F B L D' F2 L2 U2 F D2 L F' B2 R D' F' D2 L D' R B2 D2 F2 U2 D F2


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 8, 2013)

MBLD 13/15 55:24.55 (41:16.98) PB and first double digit score , though off by two small mistakes. Not exactly sure why memo was slow and execution was fast (compared to my usual attempts).


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 8, 2013)

This week I've been trying to do one multi attempt each day (first serious practice since late 2011 ). I just got 24/25 in 51:53[~34:00], which is actually a pb, yay (Maskow laughs XD). The last 8 cubes felt like they took forever to memorise, but I probably only lost 2-3 minutes due to poor concentration. The cube for the most part was off due to hand slips, but I would've got DNF anyway (mistakenly labelled a sticker as G instead of N).


----------



## Iggy (Jul 8, 2013)

Zane_C said:


> This week I've been trying to do one multi attempt each day (first serious practice since late 2011 ). I just got 24/25 in 51:53[~34:00], which is actually a pb, yay (Maskow laughs XD). The last 8 cubes felt like they took forever to memorise, but I probably only lost 2-3 minutes due to poor concentration. The cube for the most part was off due to hand slips, but I would've got DNF anyway (mistakenly labelled a sticker as G instead of N).



Nice!


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Jul 8, 2013)

New PB by 35 seconds on the third scramble of this week's BLD race - 2:32.39[1:31.41].

Pretty glad because the first solve would have been a similar time except I messed up a Y perm during corners because of a lock up (I was on about 2:15 with maybe 4 targets left). Still think my memo needs to improve a lot. I might go through and make sure I have a word for every letter pair soon.


----------



## porkynator (Jul 8, 2013)

Hey guys I'm back, after a 7 months long break from blind! (and this is my accomplishment)

Number of times: 12/18
session mean: 46.54
45.63[16.36], 38.24[15.59], 44.23[16.44], 39.26[14.98], DNF(1:00.31)[13.09], DNF(49.87)[17.07], 42.98[14.62], 47.31[19.73], 1:09.98[25.86], 39.00[13.90], DNF(43.56)[15.22], 47.83[16.07], DNF(50.03)[17.15], DNF(35.48)[13.63], 45.82[13.23], 46.62[14.45], DNF(46.63)[18.67], 51.58[21.28]

I did some solves in the last 2 or 3 days.
My memo is terrible now, but I'm working on a totally different system.
Execution seems fine.
I wonder how long it will be until I can get back to my old average.


----------



## mande (Jul 8, 2013)

Multi 5/5 in 13:09.58[7:18.92]
PB for 5 cubes, and first sub 15 attempt 
This after a 7/13 in 50:xx earlier this afternoon. Maybe I'll start practicing 9 cubes now, and try to get sub 30 if possible.


----------



## Julian (Jul 8, 2013)

55.88 official single, all-time PB, and I ended up being Canadian champion 
And 5:50.16 official 4BLD


----------



## sk8erman41 (Jul 9, 2013)

I know that the time was pathetic, but hey, I still got it... My second ever success just now. 10:30 memo 5:40 execution = 16:10


----------



## etshy (Jul 9, 2013)

sk8erman41 said:


> I know that the time was pathetic, but hey, I still got it... My second ever success just now. 10:30 memo 5:40 execution = 16:10



Nice  :tu


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Jul 9, 2013)

sk8erman41 said:


> I know that the time was pathetic, but hey, I still got it... My second ever success just now. 10:30 memo 5:40 execution = 16:10



That first success feels so good. You'll be under 10 minutes - and even quicker - before you know it.

Edit: saw you said 'second'. Still, the point about times stands.


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 9, 2013)

Second ever 5BLD success this time WITH A POP  23:25.74


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jul 9, 2013)

F2 Uw' Rw Fw2 R2 D' Fw Uw' B' Uw' Fw' R' D2 Uw' U2 Rw' F2 D2 Uw2 L' R2 D B L Rw' R' Fw U' R B2 R2 B' Uw2 F' L' B2 L2 Rw2 U' F (Weekly competition 1st scramble) - 14:16.25[8:18.89]
PB


----------



## etshy (Jul 9, 2013)

YESSSSSSS !!!!!!!!!
I don't know what to say , *MegaBLD Success 53:12.44[28:21.14] 8th attempt* , 4 pieces solved , 26/18 by noah's metric 
1 huge cycle for edges and another one for corners , no cycle breaks at all , perfect solve and very lucky too , Memo wasn't that great , but execution was FAST , I might say that I had no pauses at all
This wasn't expected at all 
I was sure I will reach 10 attempts with no success , I'm shocked actually , it took me 5 mins after I took the blindfold to make sure that every piece is solved
I was like : no there must be a wrong piece somewhere  

There are a lot of people who I want to thank , Mike Hughey , bobthegiraffemonkey and A Leman for their help and most of all for inspiring me to do this 

and of course I want to thank DuffyEdge because he was a big source of encouragement for me 

This is by far my biggest cubing achievement so far


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 9, 2013)

etshy said:


> YESSSSSSS !!!!!!!!!
> I don't know what to say , *MegaBLD Success 53:12.44[28:21.14] 8th attempt* , 4 pieces solved , 26/18 by noah's metric
> 1 huge cycle for edges and another one for corners , no cycle breaks at all , perfect solve and very lucky too , Memo wasn't that great , but execution was FAST , I might say that I had no pauses at all
> This wasn't expected at all
> ...



NOOIICEE!


----------



## A Leman (Jul 9, 2013)

etshy said:


> YESSSSSSS !!!!!!!!!
> I don't know what to say , *MegaBLD Success 53:12.44[28:21.14] 8th attempt* , 4 pieces solved , 26/18 by noah's metric
> 1 huge cycle for edges and another one for corners , no cycle breaks at all , perfect solve and very lucky too , Memo wasn't that great , but execution was FAST , I might say that I had no pauses at all
> This wasn't expected at all
> ...



Very good!:tu Now New jersey only represents a measly 22% of the MegaBLDers in the world. This is inspirational actually. I have reworking my execution method, but it is going to take more time before I can get at all comfortable with it.


----------



## Iggy (Jul 10, 2013)

etshy said:


> YESSSSSSS !!!!!!!!!
> I don't know what to say , *MegaBLD Success 53:12.44[28:21.14] 8th attempt* , 4 pieces solved , 26/18 by noah's metric
> 1 huge cycle for edges and another one for corners , no cycle breaks at all , perfect solve and very lucky too , Memo wasn't that great , but execution was FAST , I might say that I had no pauses at all
> This wasn't expected at all
> ...



Awesome!!


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 10, 2013)

etshy said:


> *MegaBLD Success 53:12.44[28:21.14] 8th attempt*



Well done, glad to see you get a success . Took less attempts than me to get a success too.


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 10, 2013)

4BLD 6:13.77

3rd best ever I think... And first fast solve for a few days


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Jul 10, 2013)

Sub-3 Mo3: 2:59.15
And only a day after I got my first sub-3 single.



Spoiler



1. 3:05.07[1:23.39] L F2 L' U2 L2 R' F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D' R B D' L' R2 U' R' F' D 
2. 3:05.54[1:43.06] F2 U B L B' U2 B' R D' F R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F' R2 D2 F 
3. 2:46.84[1:39.25] R2 D2 U2 L B2 R F2 L B2 U2 R' B D L2 F2 D2 F D2 U2 F2 R2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 10, 2013)

etshy said:


> I don't know what to say , *MegaBLD Success 53:12.44[28:21.14] 8th attempt* , 4 pieces solved , 26/18 by noah's metric



Awesome! I told you it could happen any time. Megaminx is really funny that way. Now, there's no telling: you might hit the next three in a row, or you might miss the next 10 in a row. At least, it was always that way for me. 

And congratulations being sub-hour on your first success.


----------



## Robocopter87 (Jul 10, 2013)

My first success and my second try. My first try took two more minutes and was off by a pair.

The video honestly is super boring, but I am reluctant to speed it up.

6:15 I put the blindfold on.
6:40 I have this hilarious moment where I realize I did a J perm instead of a T perm and I just facepalm right onto the cube. But then decide to just do another J perm and continue and it worked.

At the end I accidentally miss the space bar and press another button like three times. Which makes me lose my scramble.

I use a tapping memo, I simply tap in sequence. Its worked far better for me than the story or letter memos.

But, hooray!


----------



## Riley (Jul 10, 2013)

5/5 MBLD in 11:15.01

I had a LOT of pauses recollecting memo, so I'm glad I was able to pull through. PB by 8 minutes. I was hoping for sub-10, but oh well.


----------



## mande (Jul 10, 2013)

13/13 MultiBLD in 54:16.76[37:00.16] 
PB. Previous PB was a couple of months ago, 11/11 in 55:xx
I revised memo a couple of times just to make sure I didn't mess up like my previous 13 cubes attempts (6/13 and 7/13)
Next stop 15 cubes.

EDIT: Just did an awesome BLD session with a streak of 10 successes in it. Also had the following avg12: 59.90[18.80], 1:01.94[27.57], DNF(1:06.84)[30.45], 1:02.85[25.94], 1:04.31[18.68], 1:18.79[32.35], 1:12.33[27.56], 1:20.96[36.57], 1:15.18[40.04], 59.53[19.88], 1:14.38[28.63], 1:18.10[29.58] = 1:10.87

Not many awesome times, but pretty consistent I felt.


----------



## etshy (Jul 10, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> NOOIICEE!





Iggy said:


> Awesome!!



Thanks  



A Leman said:


> Very good!:tu Now New jersey only represents a measly 22% of the MegaBLDers in the world. This is inspirational actually. I have reworking my execution method, but it is going to take more time before I can get at all comfortable with it.



Thank you  
You should try 2 cycles , bobthegiraffemonkey proved that you can get a very fast execution with it, I'm sure you will be able to Sub-30  



bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Well done, glad to see you get a success . Took less attempts than me to get a success too.



I was surprised that I got it on the 8th attempt , I was sure that it will take me forever to get it , I'm getting the MK soon so we might have a lot to discuss about it later  
thanks for the motivation  



Mike Hughey said:


> Awesome! I told you it could happen any time. Megaminx is really funny that way. Now, there's no telling: you might hit the next three in a row, or you might miss the next 10 in a row. At least, it was always that way for me.
> 
> And congratulations being sub-hour on your first success.



You were right  now let's just hope that I can have a relatively good success rate , I'm planning on doing a weekly MegaBLD 
I've always admired your skills , Thank you so much for the inspiration


----------



## cubenut99 (Jul 11, 2013)

Another 1/2 MultiBLD. PB by a minute anyway. Missed the first cube because of two flipped edges, again!

1)R D' F' R F' B2 L' B' D F L R' U2 R' B R U' F' U2 D L' R' B' L' F' 
2)F2 B2 U2 D2 B F' L' R' F L B2 U L' U R' L' F' L U' B2 L' R U' R D


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 11, 2013)

1:32.23[26.xx] 8"/8. Really nice. Used two corner comms.


----------



## Ollie (Jul 11, 2013)

2-5BLD Relay 14:17.55[6:40] - not as fast as I was hoping (I could've turned much faster - I was just relaxed and enjoying execution) but still OK.








Spoiler: scrambles



2) R' U2 F R' U2 F R2 F R2 
3) R2 B2 U2 R2 B L2 B' L2 R2 U2 R2 U' F L R2 U2 L2 U' F R2 F 
4) u L r2 R2 D B2 D2 B2 R' U u' f2 u f U B u2 R2 u B2 D R U2 r' L' R u' D f D2 r L' R2 f2 F r2 F r2 R2 u2 
5) u2 d2 r' B d f' F r' L d' B d2 l2 R2 r U d2 r D2 U' F R u f b' F l L' F2 l' d2 l' b R' D' r B2 R2 f' b l2 R2 d' u2 R' u' l b2 U2 l f2 L r' B l' r2 D' L l2 u


----------



## mycube (Jul 11, 2013)

first success with fullBH
B2 U' B2 L2 U2 L2 U R2 L2 U B2 R F' U' F2 L D' B U' F2 U2 L2

corners:
F2 R2 U B U' F2 U B' U' F2 R2 F2
y' D' L D R2 D' L' D R2 y
R U R' U R U2 R' L' U' L U' L' U2 L x2 y L' U2 L U L' U L R U2 R' U' R U' R' y' x2 (flipping of 3 corners)
edges:
R U' M2 U R' U' M2 U
U M B R B' M' B R' B' U'
R2 L D' L' E' L D L' E R2
L' B' U2 M' U2 M B L
L U' B' M' U2 M U2 B U L'
U' R2 U M' U' R2 U M

any tipps?


----------



## Username (Jul 11, 2013)

mycube said:


> first success with fullBH
> B2 U' B2 L2 U2 L2 U R2 L2 U B2 R F' U' F2 L D' B U' F2 U2 L2
> 
> corners:
> ...



Fixed an alg

Third edge alg could be replaced by: B' U' L' U M2 U' L U M2 B

That's what I find on a quick check


----------



## Julian (Jul 11, 2013)

4:17.86 wtf
r2 L F' u F' B2 L2 R D' R f' B2 u' D2 R U D B F2 U R U' R' B' D' B' R' F f' U' r' D2 R' u' f2 r' u f L' u'


Spoiler



6/12/24


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 12, 2013)

3BLD 58.04 avg5 and 43.66 SINGLE!!! on video

Failed to roll to a good avg but the two singles are nice

1:00.58min	R B L D F2 R' B2 D' L' D2 R2 D' B' R2 B2 R2 U L' F D R' U B2 U2 B2	
1:04.63min	B D L' B2 D B U L2 D' F2 R U2 R2 D' L' U' B2 R' D2 F2 L' D B2 R2 F2	
43.66s	B' U F D' F2 R2 D2 R F R' D' L D L U R' F' U R D L' B' R2 U R2	
DNF(1:10.26min)	D R2 D' B2 D F R' U' R F2 L2 B D2 F' D' L2 B D2 R' D' B D B R2 F'	
48.90s	D' R' U2 R2 U2 B2 D B' L F L U' R' D' F' R2 B2 U F L2 U' B D R2 D'






So weird to see the 43-single on video, because while I executed the solve I thought that it was so fast and fluent and without pauses, but now as I watch it I see that there are BIG pauses after almost every comm even in that solve . So much to improve still... One day I will break Villes NR  but not quite yet...


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 12, 2013)

Also 6:50.38 4BLD on camera

I usually average something like 7:10-7:20...
PS. my cube sucks and my center execution REALLY sucks 

Oh, and solving part starts at 4:00 (so memo is about 3:20)


----------



## mycube (Jul 12, 2013)

Username said:


> Fixed an alg
> 
> Third edge alg could be replaced by: B' U' L' U M2 U' L U M2 B
> 
> That's what I find on a quick check



Thanks! 

here is my second success, first success with parity 

F2 L2 U' R2 B2 R2 F2 U R2 L2 U2 L B F R' U2 F D2 B' R' B U

corners:
U' F R F' L2 F R' F' L2 U
y' L' D2 L U L' D2 L U'
R r L D2 L' U' L D2 L' U r' R' (switched the corners UBL and UFL for parity)
z2 L' U2 L U L' U L R U2 R' U' R U' R' z2

edges:
M' U' R2 U M U' R2 U
B' M2 L' U' L U M2 U' L' U L B
U2 F' L' F M' F' L F M U2
U' M2 B L2 B' M2 B L2 B' U
D' R D M D' R' D M'

parity:
r2 L U2 L' U' L U2 R' U L' U' R r2

again: any tipps?


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 12, 2013)

mycube said:


> Thanks!
> 
> here is my second success, first success with parity
> 
> ...



fixed some typos on the algs and wrote that bolded comment on one of your corner algs.
Also you parity alg is not working...(or I'm just an ***** )


----------



## mycube (Jul 12, 2013)

tseitsei said:


> fixed some typos on the algs and wrote that bolded comment on one of your corner algs.
> Also you parity alg is not working...(or I'm just an ***** )



sorry it's again a typo. i corrected it 

about your comment: because with the setup its an A-perm


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 12, 2013)

mycube said:


> sorry it's again a typo. i corrected it
> 
> about your comment: because with the setup its an A-perm



Ah, true... I would have just setup R2 to commutator [L D2 L' : U'] which is same except you just do the first R2 as R r...


----------



## mycube (Jul 12, 2013)

first success sub3:
2:59.18 F2 U2 B2 L2 U R2 D2 R2 F2 D' F' R' L2 B F2 D' L' D2 B2 F
lets see how soon I'll be sub2


----------



## Riley (Jul 12, 2013)

6/6 mBLD in 12:27.27. PB by 10:10.

1) F2 L2 U' L2 D B2 U R2 U2 B L' D F' R D2 L2 F' R U2 L2 
2) D2 B2 R2 B2 R D2 B2 L U2 B2 R' F' L' F2 U L2 R2 F' U B R2 
3) U2 R2 D' R2 D F2 U2 R2 U F2 L' D' R2 D2 U R B' D' U' L' 
4) D' R2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 U R2 U2 L2 B D' B R B U' F2 D F' U2 
5) U2 R2 F2 D U2 B2 U L2 U' B2 F' U B' F' L2 D' L' U B 
6) U D2 R2 B' U' B' D2 L2 F2 L U2 D2 B R2 B2 L2 F R2 U2 F B2


----------



## mycube (Jul 12, 2013)

2:33.89 U B2 R2 U B2 D' R2 L2 B2 U' L' B' L F R' F D' R2 B2 L U'
with parity


----------



## Username (Jul 12, 2013)

49.11 3BLD single

15 second memo, no solved pieces

7/11

also 1:06.91 ao5


----------



## Username (Jul 12, 2013)

Sorry I have to double post this time


1:12.02	B U2 D2 B D2 L2 F' L' R' D2 U2 R' F L' R2 B2 R D' R2 B2 L U' B2 U2 F'
1:09.09	R D U F2 L' U F' U' B' R2 U R' L D2 F2 U2 L R D' F2 B' U2 B R2 B
DNF F2 B' R2 D B' F' R B' U' B F2 R' B' L' D2 L U2 F2 R' D U R2 U' D F2
1:04.55	U2 D R2 F' U L2 F2 D' R' F' L' U' L2 U F U F' U' L' R D' F L2 R2 B2
1:23.74	B2 F2 D B' U2 R' D L2 F R F2 U2 R' D L' F' L U2 R F U' R2 B F D
1:12.59	U R U F' L R U F R F L F' U' R2 B' D2 U2 R2 L U2 L' B' R' L2 B
1:03.59	B U2 L B2 R' U2 R F R' B' R2 F' R2 B F2 L' B' R L' D2 B D L2 D2 B
49.11 R' L' F U' F B U D L F' L R F' R L' F2 B D B2 L2 B U2 R2 B2 F'
1:17.37	U D R' D' F B2 L' F2 R2 L2 F L D' R U2 F' R B' D R L' B' U' L' D2
1:24.61	F2 U B2 F' R D L' U' D2 L2 R F' U2 R2 L' F2 U B R U L R F' B2 R2
1:30.34	R2 D' R2 D' R F' B R U2 L2 U D2 B2 D B F2 D2 L R F' U F' B' D2 F'
1:18.63	L' B' D L' B F R' D2 L' B2 R' F2 R L2 U R' B' U F R F' B2 U' R D

1:15.65 ao12 - First ao12 ever, no lolscrambles. Includes PB single and ao5

E: 1:15.50 rolled


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 12, 2013)

Username said:


> 49.11 3BLD single
> 
> 15 second memo, no solved pieces
> 
> ...



But, but... Slow execution


----------



## Username (Jul 12, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> But, but... Slow execution



My exec sucks 

1:14.15 ao12 no DNF's (rolled from previous post)


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 12, 2013)

Username said:


> Sorry I have to double post this time
> 
> 
> 1:12.02	B U2 D2 B D2 L2 F' L' R' D2 U2 R' F L' R2 B2 R D' R2 B2 L U' B2 U2 F'
> ...



And just earlier today you said that you can't catch me anymore because I'm too fast 
Once you switch to 3cycles and optimize them, I will have a hard time...


----------



## Username (Jul 12, 2013)

tseitsei said:


> And just earlier today you said that you can't catch me anymore because I'm too fast
> Once you switch to 3cycles and optimize them, I will have a hard time...



Yeah, but the thing is that I might never switch  Seems like too much work


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 12, 2013)

Username said:


> Yeah, but the thing is that I might never switch  Seems like too much work



Ok, then you probably won't catch me  but it's really not that hard... You only need few types of comms to be able to solve the cube at first. You'll just need more setup moves and then gradually start learning new and faster cycles.

That's what I did and am still doing, because all my cycles aren't even optimal yet


----------



## stevecho816 (Jul 13, 2013)

1:04.56 PB 3BLD single  

R U2 L' F2 L2 F2 U2 R' B2 U2 R2 U L' B U' L F' D F R' B'


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 13, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;zXwVCZteXT8]http://youtu.be/zXwVCZteXT8[/video]

I guess the accomplishment it only took one try to get an one cam success today. And it is a decent time so yeah

Look, I know a single corner was twisted at the end but please cut me some slack.

D F B' U2 B' L D' R L2 D2 R2 F' U2 R2 F2 B2 R F L F2 L' U2 L' B R 

Method: Old Pochmann

Cube: HuanYing


----------



## HEART (Jul 13, 2013)

practicing some mbld before champs. Before my pb was 2/2, not timed, just got a 3/3  My goal is 5/5 for champs.


first 5bld timed success ( after like 10 untimed successes ) : 16:59.79


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 13, 2013)

Memo'd a 3x3 in under a minute for the first time! And it was a success too! Fastest solve of the session so far.

2:18.16[58.47] F' L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F U2 L2 F2 R' D' L D U' R D F2 R2 B'


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jul 13, 2013)

6/6 multi
43:07.53
Memo 35:00 (5:50 min per cube - Should work on this for sure! )
Execution 8:07 - ( 1:21 min per cube - pretty decent for me )
I ve got a 9/10 long back in just over an hour with pure OP but this was with M2  Good one for me 
Even 20 would seem stupidly noob for me after what Maskow has accomplished :/


----------



## Username (Jul 13, 2013)

5/5 multi: 13:36.49


----------



## mycube (Jul 13, 2013)

2:25.63 L2 U' F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U' B2 R2 D' L D U' B' D L' B2 D' B2 F2 R2


----------



## Iggy (Jul 13, 2013)

Username said:


> 5/5 multi: 13:36.49



Waaatt. You're getting fast at BLD. (and everything else)


----------



## Ollie (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## porkynator (Jul 13, 2013)

Ollie said:


> _Ollie's sub-2:30 4BLD_


Wow, that's fast!

My accomplishment:
number of times: 15/18
best time: 35.38
worst time: 50.88
best avg5: 43.33 (σ = 5.76)
best avg12: 45.17 (σ = 5.20)
50.05[14.56], 38.92[11.07], 48.31[11.74], 50.34[18.08], 43.76[21.47], 35.41[13.91], DNF, 37.81[15.48], 49.31[14.30], 42.86[18.53], 39.48[16.50], 50.88[18.63], DNF, 38.90[15.88], 49.10[16.30], 45.07[19.24], DNF, 35.38[11.26]
Good accuracy

Also, if you want a lol scramble:
R L2 F U2 R2 L F U' L F B2 U2 R2 F U2 L2 U2 R2 B' U2
It's also nice for a CFOP speedsolve


----------



## Ollie (Jul 13, 2013)

porkynator said:


> Wow, that's fast!
> 
> My accomplishment:
> number of times: 15/18
> ...



Thanks  and yay, you're back to BLD!


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 13, 2013)

Ollie said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-EIHJKxxvE



slow exec noob


----------



## mycube (Jul 13, 2013)

2:18.17 L2 D L2 F2 U2 R2 U B2 F2 R2 F U' L D2 F' U2 F' D' L2 F2 U'


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 13, 2013)

First sub-2 3BLD. 3rd attempt of the day, and only 30 minutes after waking up!

1:54.03[1:07.54] B2 D2 R2 U2 R' F2 R' D2 U2 R U' B R F U F2 L2 R B

10 edge targets, 4 corner targets


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 13, 2013)

8/8 multi BLD PB in 42:47.99 

Smashes my previous PB of 3 points. Currently editing the video.


----------



## Username (Jul 13, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 8/8 multi BLD PB in 42:47.99
> 
> Smashes my previous PB of 3 points. Currently editing the video.



Better than my 8/9 with the same time!  Good job  I want to see the vid


----------



## Username (Jul 13, 2013)

Iggy said:


> Waaatt. You're getting fast at BLD. (and everything else)



Thanks! This was more of a speed/accuracy test  I need to do a big attempt soon (PB is 8/9 in about 45)


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 13, 2013)

Username said:


> Better than my 8/9 with the same time!  Good job  I want to see the vid



You might have to wait till tomorrow because I have to leave for work in about 30 minutes, and it might not finish exporting by then.


----------



## Username (Jul 13, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> You might have to wait till tomorrow because I have to leave for work in about 30 minutes, and it might not finish exporting by then.



Ok  I hope it's uploaded when I wake up


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 13, 2013)

1:52.89[52.83] D' B2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D' R2 U B2 L' D' B' R' F' R2 B' D R2 U' 

3BLD PB

EDIT :

1:43.62[48.59] B' F' R2 D2 L2 D2 B U2 B' D2 F' R F' L R B' F' D U F D2


----------



## mande (Jul 13, 2013)

Just did a huge session of 3BLD:

DNF(1:18.93)[26.94], 1:11.94[27.28], 1:00.99[17.67], DNF(3:00.50)[34.21], 1:21.40[33.09], 1:03.75[21.90], DNF(1:27.16)[26.62], 1:06.56[25.80], 1:09.31[29.66], 54.05[17.92], 1:51.41[55.70], 1:32.48[28.17], DNF(1:13.20)[30.75], 1:02.75[25.07], 1:06.10[22.23], 1:17.85[29.67], 58.36[21.34], 1:06.81[23.10], 1:20.02[22.89], 59.91[20.62], DNF(1:40.91)[25.78], DNF(1:06.89)[21.77], DNF(37.69)[27.92], 55.66[18.94], 1:05.37[20.42], 1:09.55[25.42], 1:13.10[25.11], DNF(59.54)[18.49], 1:00.78[19.24], 1:06.64[25.66], DNF(56.97)[22.93], DNF(49.73)[22.65], 56.29[21.18], DNF(1:11.82)[29.04], DNF(1:25.06)[27.39], 1:19.55[31.15], DNF(54.91)[18.89], 54.94[21.68], DNF(1:10.35)[22.45], 1:04.90[19.73], DNF(1:02.81)[23.46], 1:11.61[29.59], DNF(1:39.71)[48.81], 1:19.72[25.68], 1:03.10[21.37], 2:03.05[1:07.57], DNF(1:07.52)[24.48], 1:58.25[1:03.25], DNF(1:13.91)[32.66], 1:13.65[27.05]

number of times: 32/50
best time: 54.05
worst time: 2:03.05

current avg5: DNF (σ = 120.67)
best avg5: 1:05.22 (σ = 2.17)

current avg12: DNF (σ = 74.72)
best avg12: 1:14.50 (σ = 16.65)
session mean: 1:12.49


----------



## cubenut99 (Jul 13, 2013)

3BLD 2:50.94. 2nd sub 3 minute solve.
Lost scramble.


----------



## HEART (Jul 14, 2013)

WOW. 2nd attempt at this, 4/4 multiBLD 14:30.93

1) D2 R' D2 R' B2 R F2 L' F2 R2 F2 U' R2 D' F' U' L' R' D F R2 
2) F' U2 R2 B2 L2 F' L2 D2 R2 F R' B2 F2 U' B R2 D2 U F' 
3) U2 R2 D' L2 R2 F2 L2 R2 U' R2 U2 R B' L B2 L' U2 R2 U F2 
4) L2 F2 R2 D' R L F' R2 U R2 L2 F R2 U2 F2 B D2 R2 F B2

edit : a wild 5bld appeared : 15:16.15... well it's not exactly a "solve" i was off by 2 pieces, but the lighting in my room is mediocre, so i consider it a success.


----------



## uvafan (Jul 14, 2013)

3:00.20, 2:45.18, 2:11.75 =2:39.04. My first ever mean of 3.


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 14, 2013)

This is between yesterday (when I started blindsolving again after a 3 months+ hiatus) and today.

number of times: 30/50
best time: 1:43.62 (PB)
worst time: 3:22.71

best avg5: 2:00.51 (σ = 6.61) (PB)

session mean: 2:23.99



Spoiler



*DNF*(2:12.62)[1:09.11(5E)], *DNF*(2:29.66)[1:19.57 (5E)], *3:22.71*[2:01.53], *2:24.72*[1:17.65], *2:49.39*[1:09.51(4C8E)], *2:29.58*[1:15.05], *3:16.71*[2:16.42], *2:18.16*[58.47], *2:53.67*[1:49.56], *DNF*(2:09.72)[1:01.32(3C)], *2:50.02*[1:10.49], *DNF*(2:42.36)[1:24.06(8E)], *DNF*(2:41.67)[1:37.78(2C4E)], *DNF*(2:38.23)[1:14.33(4C7E)], *2:22.06*[1:30.62], *DNF*(1:34.54)[1:19.81(gaveup)], *3:04.82*[1:17.67], *2:22.54*[1:04.91], *DNF*(1:55.58)[1:02.83(4E)], *2:55.06*[1:08.24], *2:27.01*[1:15.55], *DNF*(2:41.44)[1:03.53(11E)], *1:54.03*[1:07.54], *2:05.61*[1:03.19], *DNF*(2:52.81)[1:17.59(6E)], *2:55.00*[1:12.28], *1:52.89*[52.83], *2:20.46*[1:10.85], *DNF*(2:30.35)[1:17.07(4C5E)], *2:12.24*[1:06.48], *DNF*(1:30.12)[43.52(3E)], *2:13.93*[1:12.02], *2:17.42*[1:08.98], *DNF*(2:00.74)[1:01.39(2E)], *DNF*(2:21.95)[1:20.87(4C4E)], *2:07.95*[1:11.95], *2:28.40*[1:19.82], *DNF*(2:10.65)[1:05.02(3E)], *DNF*(1:37.33)[41.70(2E)], *DNF*(2:04.43)[44.39(4E)], *2:01.49*[46.99], *DNF*(2:22.01)[55.60(2C)], *1:43.62*[48.59], *DNF*(1:49.54)[51.21(3E)], *2:16.02*[1:01.58], *1:52.52*[57.45], *2:04.74*[1:09.89], *1:52.89*[57.54], *DNF*(1:41.05)[54.59(6C4E)], *2:03.89*[1:00.30]



Best avg5 (PB) is last 5 attempts. I didn't get an avg12 D:


----------



## mycube (Jul 14, 2013)

2:17.09 D2 B2 R2 B2 D' L2 U' R2 D' B2 D' F L B' L' D R U' F' L2 U2 L2


----------



## mycube (Jul 14, 2013)

2:06.70 F2 D R2 B2 U R2 L2 B2 D' B2 D' F D' R' U' R B' F2 L B2 D2 U2
improving fast with bh


----------



## cc9tough (Jul 14, 2013)

11:48 4BLD
PB by about 6 minutes hopefully I can sub 10 before worlds.


----------



## Ollie (Jul 14, 2013)

5:33.26[2:23] *PB*, I bloody love my memo system.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 14, 2013)

Ollie said:


> 5:33.26[2:23] *PB*, I bloody love my memo system.



nbad


----------



## mande (Jul 14, 2013)

3BLD PB

48.19[17.87] U L2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 D2 R2 B' U2 L' B R F R' F D' R2

EDIT: New PB 
46.68[15.25] B' U2 R2 B D2 R2 B D2 R2 U2 L2 U' L U2 B2 R D R' D2 R2 

Both extremely easy scrambles though


----------



## uvafan (Jul 14, 2013)

1:31.68 3BLD PB by 25 seconds! 6 corner targets, 12 edge targets. Also 3/5 success rate so far in this session, which, as people like Username know, is very good for me. 2 out of 3 successes so far have been sub2. 

Edit: 4/6, just got a 1:53. Beat my old PB twice in a row.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 14, 2013)

Ollie said:


> 5:33.26[2:23] *PB*, I bloody love my memo system.



Crazy. What do you average? Also, any particular reason for mentioning your memo specifically here, other than sub-2:30 being impressive?


----------



## Ollie (Jul 14, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Crazy. What do you average? Also, any particular reason for mentioning your memo specifically here, other than sub-2:30 being impressive?



Yeah, it's an achievement in itself as well. I think regular sub-2 memos are very possible with a bit of extra work.

EDIT: sorry, I average around 6:00-6:10 when I'm warmed up. Full speed + good scramble = anywhere between 5:00-6:00


----------



## Julian (Jul 15, 2013)

5:42.92 4BLD ao5


----------



## HEART (Jul 15, 2013)

My first REAL 5bld timed... and it's a pb  13:21.82. Usually i have a 9 min memo, this one was 7:30 O_O I knew i had it without a doubt in my mind, 100% confidence.

today is the day of pb's i guess  first ever sub-1 3bld, 56.13

D' B2 U' F2 U' B2 U L2 F2 U F D2 R2 U2 L2 D' R' U2 L' F'


----------



## porkynator (Jul 15, 2013)

I can still sub-30!

28.10[10.18] B2 D2 F2 L F2 R2 F2 R' D2 L D R F' U' B' D2 U L2 U 

[ L, U' R2 U ]
y' [ L, U' R2 U ] y
x' [ L2, U' R2 U ] x

U x [ U R2 U', M2 ] x' U'
z' y [ U2, M' ] y' z
y' x [ R', U' M U ]
z' L2 [ R', U' M' U ] L2 x'
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R
x y [ R' : U' M' U, R2 ]


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 15, 2013)

MegaBLD 17:50.07 (10:29.13) UWR . Video soon.


----------



## etshy (Jul 15, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> MegaBLD 17:50.07 (10:29.13) UWR . Video soon.



YAYYYYYYYYYYY CONGRATSSSSS


----------



## A Leman (Jul 15, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> MegaBLD 17:50.07 (10:29.13) UWR . Video soon.



Great job! Memo can still be MUCH better.


----------



## Username (Jul 15, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> MegaBLD 17:50.07 (10:29.13) UWR . Video soon.



REALLY NICE!


----------



## uvafan (Jul 15, 2013)

2/2 multi (first 2/2 after several attempts)
9:17.34(6:04.34)
Could've been sub9 but shot to the last target three times at the end because at first I thought that I had shot to the wrong one. :fp


----------



## Ollie (Jul 15, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> MegaBLD 17:50.07 (10:29.13) UWR . Video soon.



Sick


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 15, 2013)

etshy said:


> YAYYYYYYYYYYY CONGRATSSSSS





Username said:


> REALLY NICE!


Thanks everyone .



A Leman said:


> Great job! Memo can still be MUCH better.



Yeah, I'm not fast at memo for anything, Ollie get annoyed at my splits for bigBLD because my memo is relatively bad. There's definitely room to improve exec/recall on this solve too, with practice I could get at least under 6 minute execution with my current method, maybe even around 5 mins. But I'm leaving megaBLD for now to work on other stuff, I'll probably only really try again if someone beats my time.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 15, 2013)

48.69 BLD PB

Super easy corners.

L F L2 U2 D2 F L D B D2 F2 R2 U' B2 U B2 U' F2 U' F2


----------



## Username (Jul 15, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 48.69 BLD PB
> 
> Super easy corners.
> 
> L F L2 U2 D2 F L D B D2 F2 R2 U' B2 U B2 U' F2 U' F2



damnit now I have to beat that

Nice job!


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 15, 2013)

Username said:


> damnit now I have to beat that
> 
> Nice job!



Execution was terrible. Memo was like 17.


----------



## Username (Jul 15, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Execution was terrible. Memo was like 17.



3 sec faster exec that my PB... 2 sec slower memo


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 15, 2013)

3BLD PB 

40.37s	L2 D2 B' D F' U L B2 D' B U2 B2 U L' D' L' U' B R2 U' R2 F U F2 D'

6/9 damn it... could have easily been sub NR


----------



## Sessinator (Jul 15, 2013)

First four attempts of the day:
(M2/R2)
1:05.xx, 1:19.xx, DNF, 1:11.xx


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jul 15, 2013)

Sessinator said:


> First four attempts of the day:
> (M2/R2)
> 1:05.xx, 1:19.xx, DNF, 1:11.xx



First time I'm seeing someone say that they use R2 for corners! Cool times too"


----------



## Sessinator (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks!  Very few people use R2 for corners. I'm sticking with it unless I decide to switch to comms (which I haven't looked into much, and haven't been able to get much of a grasp on yet).
Focusing on switching my corner memo method and pushing my memo to try to break the elusive sub-1 barrier and perhaps get some more consistency in my solves.


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 16, 2013)

R2 B2 D B2 L2 R2 U2 L2 U' R2 D B' L B' F' L F' L2 B2 F2 U' 3BLD PB

1:31.03[37.25]

Fastest memo evar because 3 edges solved and one flipped. 8 edge targets, 8 corner targets. I rushed corner memo so it's good to see that it worked out xD

My non-lucky PB, however, is still 1:43.62[48.59]. Averaging around 2:15 now.

EDIT : actually 4 edges were solved (along with the one flipped) but one was my buffer (DF).


----------



## uvafan (Jul 16, 2013)

Jaycee said:


> R2 B2 D B2 L2 R2 U2 L2 U' R2 D B' L B' F' L F' L2 B2 F2 U' 3BLD PB
> 
> 1:31.03[37.25]
> 
> ...



Nice! We average about the same, maybe we should race sometime on TTW.


----------



## mycube (Jul 16, 2013)

1:40.15 D U2 B2 U' L2 F2 R2 D2 U' B2 U' B L' U B U2 B2 F' U2 R' first sub2 and best attempt so far  (had already a 1:48 DNF)

Edges:
U2 [M', F' L2 F] U2
R' U' [M2, U R' U'] U R
[M', F R' F']
[E', L D' L']
z2 R B M' U M' U M' U2 M U M U M U2 B' R' z2

Corners:
R' y' [D2, R U' R'] y R
F [R2, U' L' U] F'
F y [U2, L D' L'] L'


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jul 16, 2013)

49:59.64[36:50.28] 8/8 multi! YAYYY!!!   
Rooms were very good today!


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 16, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> 49:59.64[36:50.28] 8/8 multi! YAYYY!!!
> Rooms were very good today!



Wow, awesome!


----------



## Noahaha (Jul 16, 2013)

New PBs!

32.47 avg12
[]s = 28.23 avg5
{}s = 26.56 mo3

28.33 B2 F2 R2 U' F2 U R B2 U2 B' R D' L' F R D B R'
38.70 B' D2 B2 D2 B2 L2 B' F' D B D2 F U' L' R' U2 B R2 B'
[(44.30) U' B2 D2 F2 D U2 L2 R' D2 L D' R U F D' U B R
29.13 R2 F' D2 F D2 B D2 R' U2 L' D' B2 F2 U2 F2 D F L'
{26.85 B D' R2 B' U2 L F' D2 B U2 B2 D2 R' F2 U2 R B2 U2 R2 D2
28.73 B' F L2 R2 B R2 D2 U2 F D F' D2 R F2 L D B' U' L F'
(24.11) R2 U L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U' L' R2 U' B L B F R2 F L R2}]
33.49 R2 F D2 F' L2 B D2 B' D' B2 D' B2 U F' L' U' B2 D' R'
33.85 L2 B U R2 L' F2 L' F U' D B2 L' B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U2
32.40 R B2 R D2 R2 U2 R' U2 F2 R B D R' B2 D B' U' F2 R' F
35.93 R2 D' R2 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B2 F' D2 B D2 R U2 R' B' L' F
37.30 D' B D2 L' B U' B U' R' L2 B L2 U B2 U2 L2 D' F2 D2 R2

I'll update my sig later.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jul 16, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Wow, awesome!



Thanks  Deeply inspired by your multi fix


----------



## mande (Jul 16, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> 49:59.64[36:50.28] 8/8 multi! YAYYY!!!
> Rooms were very good today!



Wow...how many will you attempt this weekend? Double digits?


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 16, 2013)

SUB-NR SINGLE!!!  and obviously PB also and also first sub-40

39.06s	R' F R' U2 B2 L2 U' R F2 R2 D2 R2 B2 L' D' L' F D' B U2 B D2 F D2 R

8/10 so not even too lucky 

reconstruction:


Spoiler



memo: edges:BY EN IR LC VH corners: Te-Ra-La-Ke-Pi-Se-Wi-Le

corners: 
[R' D' R : U2]
[U : R D R']
D [D : R U2 R'] D'
[U R U' : L']

edges:
U [M2 : U R2 U'] U'
[M' : U L U']
L' U [M2 : B L2 B'] U' L
[U R U' : M2 ]
B2 [M2 : B' R B] B2


----------



## Username (Jul 16, 2013)

Nice Job! I'm sure you'll have official NR by the end of the year


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 16, 2013)

Username said:


> Nice Job! I'm sure you'll have official NR by the end of the year



Thanks, but I don't think I will  about 1/3 of succesful solves are still sup-1 :/
I currently have quite awful consistency in my bld solves... accuracy% is ok but times fluctuate very much

But I'll certainly try  Just need a competition organized...


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jul 16, 2013)

mande said:


> Wow...how many will you attempt this weekend? Double digits?


No idea. Probably should go safe with 8 or 9. Memo was quite easy here as I got letter pairs I knew already. I never get lucky at comps, so no double digits. ACcuracy has gone up!  

4BLD PB - 12:39.23[8:15.26] R' r' u2 U f' B' u' U2 D f' B U' B2 D' U' u2 F U' u' r D' L' D2 B2 f2 u2 r u2 f' R' F L2 U r2 u2 r' F2 L' u R' 
Easy sub 10, but bad memo. revised a lot :/ execution pb too!  I ve a lotta people to thank but I ll do that after I get an official good solve


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 16, 2013)

(1:39.62[46.69]) R' D F' R2 B' U' L2 B' U' R2 U2 L B2 R' F2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 

Ended a streak of 6 DNFs with my non-lucky PB. Only 1 solved corner!

5''/11' in noah metrics

EDIT : (1:39.34[55.32]) B D B R' U F' D' R D2 L' B2 U2 D L2 U D2 B2 L2 U F2 B2 - beats the above by 0.28 

The execution was really really good compared to the above solve considering it was 6'/12 in noah metrics. The memo, however, was only average.

EDIT : this edit is really for me only lol.



Spoiler: First BLD avg100



number of times: 61/100
best time: 1:31.03
worst time: 3:22.71

best avg5: 1:56.79 (σ = 2.35)

best avg12: DNF (σ = 122.13)

session mean: 2:16.51

DNF(2:12.62)[1:09.11(5E)], DNF(2:29.66)[1:19.57 (5E)], 3:22.71[2:01.53], 2:24.72[1:17.65], 2:49.39[1:09.51(4C8E)], 2:29.58[1:15.05], 3:16.71[2:16.42], 2:18.16[58.47], 2:53.67[1:49.56], DNF(2:09.72)[1:01.32(3C)], 2:50.02[1:10.49], DNF(2:42.36)[1:24.06(8E)], DNF(2:41.67)[1:37.78(2C4E)], DNF(2:38.23)[1:14.33(4C7E)], 2:22.06[1:30.62], DNF(1:34.54)[1:19.81(gaveup)], 3:04.82[1:17.67], 2:22.54[1:04.91], DNF(1:55.58)[1:02.83(4E)], 2:55.06[1:08.24], 2:27.01[1:15.55], DNF(2:41.44)[1:03.53(11E)], 1:54.03[1:07.54], 2:05.61[1:03.19], DNF(2:52.81)[1:17.59(6E)], 2:55.00[1:12.28], 1:52.89[52.83], 2:20.46[1:10.85], DNF(2:30.35)[1:17.07(4C5E)], 2:12.24[1:06.48], DNF(1:30.12)[43.52(3E)], 2:13.93[1:12.02], 2:17.42[1:08.98], DNF(2:00.74)[1:01.39(2E)], DNF(2:21.95)[1:20.87(4C4E)], 2:07.95[1:11.95], 2:28.40[1:19.82], DNF(2:10.65)[1:05.02(3E)], DNF(1:37.33)[41.70(2E)], DNF(2:04.43)[44.39(4E)], 2:01.49[46.99], DNF(2:22.01)[55.60(2C)], 1:43.62[48.59], DNF(1:49.54)[51.21(3E)], 2:16.02[1:01.58], 1:52.52[57.45], 2:04.74[1:09.89], 1:52.89[57.54], DNF(1:41.05)[54.59(6C4E)], 2:03.89[1:00.30], 2:14.53[1:13.51], 2:29.39[1:29.88], 2:19.32[1:04.19], 2:14.19[1:07.03], 1:55.84[59.03], DNF(2:04.18)[1:05.87(4C4E)], 1:50.84[55.01], 2:51.78[1:26.33], 2:09.14[1:04.89], DNF(1:57.56)[1:08.08(3TC)], DNF(2:00.53)[50.83(2C6E)], 1:57.82[1:26.49], DNF(2:23.62)[1:15.25(3C)], 2:40.70[1:34.00], DNF(2:32.59)[1:07.79(2E)], DNF(2:39.24)[1:40.58(3C)], 2:24.72[1:01.68], 2:04.61[49.16], 2:19.46[1:17.14], DNF(2:20.27)[1:17.08(3E)], 2:27.61[1:06.23], DNF(2:30.75)[1:01.82(5E)], 2:32.19[1:11.56], 2:03.23[1:03.27], 2:35.17[1:21.25], 2:31.59[1:12.76], 1:31.03[37.25], DNF(1:43.13)[56.91(2E)], DNF(2:09.49)[52.92(3E)], DNF(1:39.88)[51.46(3C)], DNF(2:26.23)[1:09.72(3C)], DNF(1:48.88)[44.49(4E)], DNF(1:46.47)[48.58(3E)], 1:39.62[46.69], 2:07.05[47.67], DNF(1:45.70)[39.10(2C)], DNF(2:06.98)[48.89(4E)], DNF(1:37.76)[50.37(3C3E)], 1:37.90[47.86], 1:51.69[1:08.80], DNF(2:02.34)[47.18(4E)], 2:29.77[1:23.76], 2:25.98[1:03.29], 1:39.34[55.32], 1:59.40[57.67], 1:56.10[59.45], 2:05.78[58.34], 1:54.86[1:09.21], 1:46.85[53.44], DNF(2:36.29)[1:06.13(scrambled)]





Spoiler: 2nd BLD avg100



number of times: 65/100
best time: 1:04.04
worst time: 2:21.12

best avg5: 1:32.27 (σ = 14.56)

best avg12: 1:59.10 (σ = 11.21)

session mean: 1:51.29

DNF(2:20.28)[1:14.46(2C2E)], DNF(2:16.71)[1:09.64(3E)], 1:57.88[56.50], 2:06.28[1:06.83], 2:09.49[1:05.12], DNF(1:59.88)[53.44(3E)], DNF(1:59.75)[49.45(3E)], 2:18.27[1:19.16], DNF(2:18.60)[1:13.82(4E)], 1:38.58[48.83], 1:43.19[52.95], DNF(1:48.38)[1:02.91(3C)], DNF(2:23.72)[1:24.64(4E)], 1:55.84[57.24], 2:06.76[55.79], DNF(2:21.44)[53.04(3E)], 1:54.74[46.05], DNF(2:11.79)[58.17(5E)], 2:20.54[1:12.03], 2:15.94[1:10.87], 1:57.48[50.03], 1:04.04[32.12], DNF(1:56.62)[1:06.50(3E)], DNF(1:51.82)[58.88(2C2E)], DNF(2:03.99)[1:03.73(3C3E)], 1:46.30[54.15], 2:06.28[1:12.14], 2:06.72[1:06.19], 1:58.23[49.97], DNF(2:17.16)[1:01.26(2C)], DNF(2:16.56)[1:08.40(8E)], DNF(2:12.84)[54.79(3C(], 1:42.88[47.75], 1:54.01[55.56], DNF(2:03.89)[49.10(6E)], 1:53.97[1:05.07], 2:02.93[46.76], 1:50.16[52.11], DNF(1:55.29)[1:01.45(2E)], 2:11.87[1:02.00], 1:44.69[54.73], 2:00.31[1:10.78], 2:03.03[1:07.93], 1:45.78[53.62], 1:54.95[1:01.03], 1:46.86[59.00], 2:21.12[1:22.14], DNF(1:49.62)[43.14(6C4E)], 1:42.94[54.74], 2:16.22[1:09.22], 1:59.92[1:09.19], DNF(2:12.16)[58.67(3E)], 2:12.81[1:06.70], 2:12.41[1:04.35], 1:39.90[45.35], 1:59.31[1:01.00], 2:15.55[1:16.02], DNF(1:45.11)[51.74(4E)], 1:42.65[49.46], 1:40.86[51.43], DNF(1:45.29)[42.79(2C)], DNF(1:57.22)[1:04.64(5E)], 1:36.78[49.60], 1:30.11[43.63], 1:47.24[51.59], DNF(1:54.99)[54.28(3E)], 1:57.47[1:04.21], 1:35.56[48.82], DNF(1:55.58)[1:01.65(3E)], 1:12.07[28.77], 1:43.68[39.75], DNF(1:46.93)[54.02(3E)], 1:37.26[52.40], 1:15.88[37.00], 1:42.84[48.36], 1:47.67[52.70], 1:49.63[41.19], DNF(1:50.46)[59.84(2E)], DNF(1:40.60)[53.08(4C4E)], DNF(1:56.07)[36.36(3E)], DNF(1:58.20)[1:04.55(4E)], 1:53.75[54.05], DNF(1:48.60)[56.23(4E)], 1:59.78[1:01.91], DNF(1:53.80)[42.47(10E)], 1:22.80[43.61], 1:37.83[45.41], 2:06.36[50.05], DNF(1:20.27)[46.93(3E)], 1:49.14[46.53], 1:28.38[42.16], 1:38.74[50.83], DNF(1:35.29)[48.81(2C6E)], 1:21.72[35.53], 1:40.95[54.52], DNF(1:49.86)[57.88(4E)], 2:03.69[1:06.90], 1:58.80[1:05.92], DNF(1:55.48)[52.32(4E)], 1:34.28[47.87]


----------



## already1329 (Jul 17, 2013)

2:43.33 PB. My previous PB was 3:55.02.


----------



## uvafan (Jul 17, 2013)

First try on 3 cubes MBLD: 2/3, 15:38.93[9:18.65]. I guess it's an accomplishment, I wasn't expecting 2/3 or better the first time.


----------



## stevecho816 (Jul 17, 2013)

What just happened...... 57.88 3BLD single. I'm pretty sure the execution was like 25 seconds 
U' D L' D2 L U' R' B R L2 U2 B2 U' R2 U2 B2 U B2 R2 B2 

Also got a 1:03.66 single.


----------



## uvafan (Jul 17, 2013)

stevecho816 said:


> What just happened...... 57.88 3BLD single. I'm pretty sure the execution was like 25 seconds
> U' D L' D2 L U' R' B R L2 U2 B2 U' R2 U2 B2 U B2 R2 B2
> 
> Also got a 1:03.66 single.



Stop getting so fast. I'm trying to catch up to you, and now this?


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 17, 2013)

1:38.58[48.83] 3BLD PB


----------



## Riley (Jul 17, 2013)

stevecho816 said:


> What just happened...... 57.88 3BLD single. I'm pretty sure the execution was like 25 seconds
> U' D L' D2 L U' R' B R L2 U2 B2 U' R2 U2 B2 U B2 R2 B2
> 
> Also got a 1:03.66 single.



WOAH! Congrats Steve! That is crazy improvement.


----------



## porkynator (Jul 17, 2013)

Yo

26.98[11.33] R' B2 F2 D2 R B2 R' D2 R D2 U2 B U' L D' B2 F2 R B2 D F2 

[ L' D L, U2 ]
x' [ R : R D' R', U2 ] x
y [ D2, L' U2 L ] y'

y' x' [ M', U R2 U' ] x y
[ U' M U, R' ]
x D' [ M, U R' U' ] D x'
U R U R' U' M' U R U' Rw' U'
y' [ M2, U R2 U' ]

70 STM / 15.65 s = 4.473 TPS


----------



## Faz (Jul 17, 2013)

Someone fast please try this scramble

D' U2 B2 D F2 L2 U B2 D B2 U L' R U' B' D' L' U L' B2 L'


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 17, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> *Someone fast please try this scramble*
> 
> D' U2 B2 D F2 L2 U B2 D B2 U L' R U' B' D' L' U L' B2 L'



Never thought I would ever hear this from faz. I'll try later.


----------



## A Leman (Jul 17, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> Someone fast please try this scramble
> 
> D' U2 B2 D F2 L2 U B2 D B2 U L' R U' B' D' L' U L' B2 L'



Thank you Feliks

27.54, but I turn too slow. This is the first time I have had a sub30 and I can't count it because it's not my scramble! It still feels great to have a fast solve.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 17, 2013)

*50.81 BLD single*. 27 memo, 23 execution lol. 6'/8 in Noah metric
@Noah if you see this. Challenge complete.

D2 F L2 R2 U2 L2 F' U2 F2 R2 F L' F2 D F' D2 F' D L B'


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 17, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> Someone fast please try this scramble
> 
> D' U2 B2 D F2 L2 U B2 D B2 U L' R U' B' D' L' U L' B2 L'



I suck at blind solving but whatever. I got 1:35.59 which would be a PB but I cant count it since it is a stolen scramble.

Video:


Spoiler



[video=youtube_share;ypY7KyrOzMs]http://youtu.be/ypY7KyrOzMs[/video]

Memo time:34

Method Old: PochMann

Memo: PH BV

EU CY FK HA JA OV


----------



## uvafan (Jul 17, 2013)

1:18.64[30.85] D2 F2 R' U F' D' R' L2 U2 L' F2 D' L2 U B2 U D' L' F U' B' U R2 F' D2 
slow execution with too many pauses
6/10' in Noahmetrics
 
I'm coming for you, Steve! (except i'm still not really close)

EDIT: this may or may not be my first ever successful avg5:
*1:52.24 avg5*
1. 2:05.13 L' R2 B F2 L U B2 L2 U2 D R2 D' L2 R2 D L2 D' L R' D F' D U' B2 D2
2. (1:18.64) D2 F2 R' U F' D' R' L2 U2 L' F2 D' L2 U B2 U D' L' F U' B' U R2 F' D2
3. (DNF) D2 B2 D L2 B U L' B2 L2 R2 B2 F' R2 U2 B2 U' B2 R U2 F2 L2 F2 L' R2 U
4. 1:41.76 R U2 F2 U B' L' B' U' F2 L' B2 D L F2 U F U B L2 B' R2 U2 F U' B
5. 1:49.82 D' F B' L2 F' L2 U' D' L' U' L2 B' R' U' F U' F' B L' D' U2 F R L' U'


----------



## stevecho816 (Jul 17, 2013)

uvafan said:


> 1:18.64[30.85] D2 F2 R' U F' D' R' L2 U2 L' F2 D' L2 U B2 U D' L' F U' B' U R2 F' D2
> slow execution with too many pauses
> 6/10' in Noahmetrics
> 
> ...



Wat You are catching up to me! That memo is amazing! I better practice.


----------



## Noahaha (Jul 17, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> *50.81 BLD single*. 27 memo, 23 execution lol. 6'/8 in Noah metric
> @Noah if you see this. Challenge complete.
> 
> D2 F L2 R2 U2 L2 F' U2 F2 R2 F L' F2 D F' D2 F' D L B'



It wasn't on Eric's scramble...


EDIT:

23.04 on Faz's scramble.

#nowarmup #nofilter


----------



## DrKorbin (Jul 17, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> Someone fast please try this scramble
> 
> D' U2 B2 D F2 L2 U B2 D B2 U L' R U' B' D' L' U L' B2 L'



47.94[21.05]. Lame.
To me, lucky scramble is "Why did I memorize so little? I must miss a couple of edges"


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 17, 2013)

DrKorbin said:


> 47.94[21.05]. Lame.
> To me, lucky scramble is "Why did I memorize so little? I must miss a couple of edges"



Okay, I don't understand what is particularly good about this scramble. I get 7/11' in Noah Metric.


----------



## Username (Jul 17, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Okay, I don't understand what is particularly good about this scramble. I get 7/11' in Noah Metric.



4/10'

E: 35.93 on that scramble


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 17, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> Someone fast please try this scramble
> 
> D' U2 B2 D F2 L2 U B2 D B2 U L' R U' B' D' L' U L' B2 L'



I'm not fast but I tried it anyway.

1:03.21[33.64]. Would be PB by over 30 seconds if it counted xD I got to use one of the few comms I've learned as of now too.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 17, 2013)

Jaycee said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Someone fast please try this scramble
> ...



Me too. I shouldn't have bothered. 1:07.54. Admittedly, the corners were pretty easy, but the edges weren't very good, really. An only slightly better than average scramble, from my perspective, even though it was 4/10'. But corners are definitely my best part; cutting out a couple of corners doesn't help me nearly as much as cutting out a couple of edges. Perhaps if I memorized edges in audio loop it would have been very different.

I intend to switch to edges in audio loop, right after WC. I almost started before WC, then realized that would be a really stupid thing to do and stopped. But I will switch right afterwards.


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 17, 2013)

L2 D L2 D L2 R2 D2 L2 R2 B2 U R U' F L D2 F L' R2 F.

Seriously. From qqtimer. got 1:04.04[32.12]. I'm disappointed because it could've been sub-1 but my memo was bad because of the initial shock of seeing the scamble.

Lucky PB of course.

edit: oh and here's proof : screenshot from immediately after


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 17, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> It wasn't on Eric's scramble...
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> ...



Do you have his scramble? I couldn't find it in his thread.

PS: Sorry if I seem stupid in this whole thing, it's not my intention.


----------



## Noahaha (Jul 17, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Do you have his scramble? I couldn't find it in his thread.
> 
> PS: Sorry if I seem stupid in this whole thing, it's not my intention.



I don't have it.

And you're fine. I just thought your original comment that 25 sec execution is slow was pretty unfair. It's only 5 seconds slower than world class, and at that kind of memo speed it's much harder to have execution without pauses.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 18, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> I don't have it.
> 
> And you're fine. I just thought your original comment that 25 sec execution is slow was pretty unfair. It's only 5 seconds slower than world class, and at that kind of memo speed it's much harder to have execution without pauses.



Yeah, I was just teasing him. In reality, he improved very much his execution speed since his last comp.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 18, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> Someone fast please try this scramble
> 
> D' U2 B2 D F2 L2 U B2 D B2 U L' R U' B' D' L' U L' B2 L'



1:23.70[35.xx]. Edge memo was pretty slow.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 18, 2013)

8/9 25:41.88 (18:03.61), pretty fast for me, especially execution. Breaking in a route I want for 17 cubes with two 9 cube attempts, the second of which will probably happen tomorrow. Best multi scrambles I've ever seen, I used more 'visual' memo than usual, including finishing edges on one cube with E2 M E2 M. DNF was 2 edges, I had memo and recall correct but I shot to the wrong target on the piece for some reason.

Also a 49.xy 3BLD, first sub-50, but 8/6' so not really a new PB.


----------



## uvafan (Jul 18, 2013)

3/3 18:01.99[10:26.88]

Uber safety, didn't care about time, just wanted 3/3. That means that i like triple checked memo.


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 18, 2013)

Finally got my first 3BLD avg12, and it's sub-2 

1:53.97, 2:02.93, 1:50.16, (DNF), 2:11.87, (1:44.69), 2:00.31, 2:03.03, 1:45.78 1:54.95, 1:46.86, 2:21.12 = 1:59.10.

Last solve was super safety (worst solve of my session) to ensure I got it. :3 The DNF was only by 2 flipped edges! :O Got by PB avg5 in this too, solves 6-10 = 1:53.68. It would be sweet if my PB single was in here but it was not. 

Also, people that are fast at edges, try this scramble : L2 D L2 D L2 R2 D2 L2 R2 B2 U R U' F L D2 F L' R2 F. I posted it as the last post on the previous page but I figure I'll post it again >_>


----------



## cubenut99 (Jul 18, 2013)

R2 D2 B2 U R2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 U' R' B' F2 L D2 L' U' L' D R2

Got a 58.99 on this EDGES ONLY scramble. It usely takes me this long to memo the edges.


----------



## uvafan (Jul 18, 2013)

1:37.31 mo3, 1:41.74 avg5

1. 1:39.95 B R F' L2 R2 B2 U2 F' B L2 B' D2 L2 U' L' U' F U' D' F' U' F2 R' L2 U2
2. 1:36.85 U' B2 L' U B' R F2 U' F U' F' B' L2 D U2 R U F2 B U' B R' B' R2 L2
3. (1:35.13) B R2 L' B L' U2 R2 F U2 R2 D2 B' L2 U F D2 B U' L B' F D B2 L2 F
4. (DNF) D2 R' B' F' R U2 F' B L' F U B2 D' B' L' F2 U L B F' U2 L B' L' D2
5. 1:48.41 D2 U B L R F U' B' F L2 B L' D2 L' U2 B2 F D' U2 F R2 L' D L' B2
First three are the mean of 3.
I've really pushed memo this session, and it's paid off. 
1:36 and 1:35 had 35s and 33s memo.


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 18, 2013)

4x4 BLD PB  
5:49.73min	Rw2 D2 L2 Dw2 Fw Dw2 F Uw F U Fw' U' Fw' Dw Lw2 Bw2 U L Fw' Uw Fw2 U Rw F2 U2 F2 D R2 B' Dw R2 B2 Lw U Fw' Lw U2 Lw2 F2 Rw2

Two attempts after the "pop disaster" 

6'/22/14 lucky lucky...


----------



## Riley (Jul 18, 2013)

Average of 5: 29.30
1. 26.48 D2 L2 F' R2 F' D2 B D2 B R2 B2 U' B' L' R' U B' D' U R F' 
2. (25.36) F2 L2 R2 D' U' F2 R2 D R2 D' U B' L' B2 L2 R D2 B L' U' R' 
3. (35.44) F2 U2 F2 D2 L B2 F2 U2 L R2 U2 B D L' B' L2 B' D' F L2 D2 
4. 31.29 F2 R' U2 B2 R B2 R2 F2 L' D2 L2 D' F2 D2 F' L2 F2 D2 F' 
5. 30.14 U L2 R2 F2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 U' L' D R B' R U2 B2 D' U F2 U'


----------



## Ollie (Jul 18, 2013)

Accuracy accomplishment:

4BLD: 7 consecutive solves all below NR (I was trying for an Ao12 ) and lots of sub-3s. About 80% from 20+ attempts which is nice.
5BLD: 5/7, including a 6:04, 6:08 and a 6:29. No Ao5 yet though...

Today was relaxed, so I didn't really push myself. I have a practice strategy for now until Guildford though, so hopefully you won't be hearing much from me until then.


----------



## A Leman (Jul 18, 2013)

(29.79)	B' D2 R2 B U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F D' B F2 L' B L2 R U' F L'

Metric:4/11
First Sub 30 on my own scramble! 



Spoiler



Edges:
[RM CF] Rambo throws a coffin
[OB GT] Obelisk holding garters
[KW] a kewpie doll

Corners:NeW PoSe

y
[RUR’, D’]
xU2 LDL’ U2 LD r’ y’

U’R’U’M2URU’M2U2
lUL’U’M’ULU’L’
x U’M’U’MU’M’U’M x’
r2UMU2M’Ur2
y’l’U’M’U2MU’l y

xUR’F’RU2R’U2R’FRURU2R’U’l


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 19, 2013)

(1:30.11[43.63]) 

D2 B2 L U2 L' D2 L' B2 L2 B2 R' B' L' U F R2 D' B' U B' F' - 7/9'' noahmetric

Argh so close to first NL sub-1:30! Dumb pauses during edges D:


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 19, 2013)

A Leman said:


> (29.79)	B' D2 R2 B U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F D' B F2 L' B L2 R U' F L'
> 
> Metric:4/11
> First Sub 30 on my own scramble!
> ...



Wow, awesome! Have you ever been to a comp?


----------



## A Leman (Jul 19, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Wow, awesome! Have you ever been to a comp?



I feel like I have answered this before. Yes, I went to one last winter and DNFed everything.(I think about that a lot). I am much better now and I plan to go to the competitions in my area this fall.

EDIT: I did, lol

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?27353-One-answer-BLD-question-thread-blind/page402


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 19, 2013)

A Leman said:


> I feel like I have answered this before. Yes, I went to one last winter and DNFed everything.(I think about that a lot). I am much better now and I plan to go to the competitions in my area this fall.
> 
> EDIT: I did, lol
> 
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?27353-One-answer-BLD-question-thread-blind/page402



Hey, you're pretty fast! Have you ever been to an official competition? I think the are a fair bit in your area.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 19, 2013)

1:07.93 with almost full edge comms.
F2 L2 B' U2 R2 D2 U2 R2 B' L2 R2 U' L U2 R2 F2 D L' U B U2

[x' y' z]
U2 M' U2 M
B2 M2 U' L U M2 U' L' U B2
x' U' R2 U M2 U' R2 U x U' L' U M2 U' L U (shoulda done E L D' L' E' L D L')
R2 U M' U' R2 U M U'
U x' U' M2 U L U' M2 U L' U' x U'
B' M2 R' U R U' M2 U R' U' R B


----------



## uvafan (Jul 19, 2013)

Second attempt at 4 cubes was 4/4 (first was 2/4) 
20:33.70[14:13.87]. 

Next up is 5/5, I'm beginning to think I have a realistic chance of getting 7/7 or 8/8 at worlds.


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 19, 2013)

1:12.07[28.77] U L2 U F2 L2 U' L2 U2 B2 U B2 L' F' U' B2 U' B F R' D

Fastest memo ever of mine. 6/10 noahmetric. Since it's 16 targets with no twists or flips I'm counting it as lucky


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 19, 2013)

Decided I wanted to practice 3BLD a little before worlds, since I haven't done it at all since 2012.... First successful solve today was over 4 minutes because I was having some troubles remembering my letter scheme, but got down to this 25 solves later:

2:18.49, (DNF(1:54.78)), 2:22.01, 2:15.95, (2:04.23) = 2:18.82 avg5

Also got two successful sub-2's, 1:47.76 (5c/11e) and 1:52.29 (6c/10e)

This is more fun than I remember it being last time. Maybe I'll have to actually start practicing it for real this time :O


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 19, 2013)

1:22.80[43.61] U R2 D2 B2 U' F2 U F2 U B2 R2 F U' F2 D2 U' L U L2 D' U2 NL - NL PB

6'/10 noahmetrics.

Proud of myself on this because I improvised a comm mid-solve. Granted a really easy one, but it was one I haven't actively tried to learn yet 

First NL sub-1:30.

EDIT : I've improvised a commutator in 2 more solves now  It's really satisfying to do some that I haven't learned in a solve!

moar edit : 1:21.72[35.53] U D2 B' L F' U' D' R2 U' R B2 U F2 R2 U R2 U B2 U2 D L2 - new PB again

6/12 noahmetrics. Also had a 1:28.xx earlier so I've now had 3 NL sub-1:30 solves


----------



## mycube (Jul 19, 2013)

1:33.93 U F2 R2 U R2 F2 U' R2 D' R2 D2 F' U2 B' R2 L B D2 F D R'

edges:
U B' L' B M B' L B M' U'
M2 U' L2 U M2 U' L2 U
L' U' M' U L U' M U
U' M2 U R' U' M2 U R
R U M' U' R U M U' R2

corners:
l' R' D2 R U R' D2 R U' l
D' y U' L' U R2 U' L U R2 D y'
z y' R U2 R' D R U2 R' D' y z'
R' y r L D2 L' U' L D2 L' U r' F

parity:
D F2 R-Perm F2 D'


----------



## cuboy63 (Jul 19, 2013)

1. 2:49.09 R2 L2 Uw L' Uw2 R' Uw' U' B R2 Fw2 F' U2 F Uw2 F2 D' Rw L' Fw' R' L Fw D U2 F2 Fw2 U R' Fw L Uw2 L' D' Uw Fw B' L B D2


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 19, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> 1. 2:49.09 R2 L2 Uw L' Uw2 R' Uw' U' B R2 Fw2 F' U2 F Uw2 F2 D' Rw L' Fw' R' L Fw D U2 F2 Fw2 U R' Fw L Uw2 L' D' Uw Fw B' L B D2



Yay you fast again


----------



## porkynator (Jul 19, 2013)

3BLD practise
Accuracy: 35/50 = 70%, that is good for me
Session mean: 38.05, about as fast as I was 7 months ago.


Spoiler



29.06[9.05], DNF(33.28)[11.73], 34.88[9.09], 36.48[10.99], 38.54[11.22], 32.20[11.54], DNF(41.13)[14.36], 27.60[9.58], 31.93[10.44], DNF(31.31)[12.47], DNF(39.30)[10.85], 35.23[10.23], 34.72[13.72], DNF(44.97)[19.04], 42.66[15.36], 33.10[11.41], 37.93[13.56], 42.55[13.10], 34.90[12.37], DNF(37.80)[12.84], 38.94[12.08], 40.70[14.48], 33.50[14.66], 44.58[16.40], DNF(34.00)[15.28], DNF(37.05)[11.76], 43.57[13.63], 35.70[12.94], 35.84[12.58], 42.63[15.55], DNF(53.11)[12.54], 32.96[9.92], 41.92[14.64], 47.99[15.53], DNF(51.34)[14.43], 33.94[10.31], 49.10[13.87], DNF(46.22)[10.20], 43.52[13.57], DNF(22.39)[16.16], DNF(50.60)[18.11], 34.44[9.16], 35.98[14.17], 42.11[19.15], 40.96[16.07], DNF(36.39)[14.79], 46.22[12.57], DNF(40.19)[13.17], 37.49[14.03], 37.77[13.98]


Another accomplishment: almost done with learning a fixed images set for memo, I will practise some multi after I'm done


----------



## uvafan (Jul 19, 2013)

Don't have an actual blindfold yet so I used a sweatshirt lol. This solve is slightly better than average.
Method: M2/OP, Audio for edges, audio/visual for corners
Scramble: F2 U R2 D' R' U2 R2 U' D' R F' U' B2 U' D' B' D L F2 U2 L2 F D F' D2 
8/12 in noahmetrics for me


now that i watch it, I can see how much room there is for me to improve.


----------



## Maskow (Jul 20, 2013)

MBLD UWR: 40/41, 49:50
memo 29:02 (42.49s/cube)
solve 20:48 (30.44s/cube)

49:50 / 41 = 1:12.93/cube
1h / 1:12.93 = 49.36 cubes xD


----------



## Username (Jul 20, 2013)

Maskow said:


> MBLD UWR: 40/41, 49:50
> memo 29:02 (42.49s/cube)
> solve 20:48 (30.44s/cube)
> 
> ...



wat

GOGO 50 CUBES!


----------



## Iggy (Jul 20, 2013)

Maskow said:


> MBLD UWR: 40/41, 49:50
> memo 29:02 (42.49s/cube)
> solve 20:48 (30.44s/cube)
> 
> ...



Omg wat sub 50!


----------



## cuboy63 (Jul 20, 2013)

Average of 5: 43.63
1. (38.66) F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 B' L2 F' R2 D2 F' L B' D' L2 F2 D2 R' F L' U' 
2. 40.77 F2 L2 D' R2 D F2 L2 R2 D' L2 U' B' D2 R2 B2 D' R2 U2 L' F' U2 
3. 44.20 F2 D' B2 U' R2 D2 U R2 F2 R2 F R F2 D R D F L' B D' F' 
4. 45.92 B U2 B R2 F U2 B L2 U2 R2 B U L' B2 R2 B L F' D B2 
5. (DNF(40.16)) L F2 R U2 R F2 U2 L' R2 F U' F' L2 F L R' D' B 

Last one off by 3 edges. 

Not bad.


----------



## Ollie (Jul 20, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> Average of 5: 43.63
> 1. (38.66) F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 B' L2 F' R2 D2 F' L B' D' L2 F2 D2 R' F L' U'
> 2. 40.77 F2 L2 D' R2 D F2 L2 R2 D' L2 U' B' D2 R2 B2 D' R2 U2 L' F' U2
> 3. 44.20 F2 D' B2 U' R2 D2 U R2 F2 R2 F R F2 D R D F L' B D' F'
> ...



Sweeeet

Do you do 5BLD?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 20, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Sweeeet
> 
> Do you do 5BLD?



He's the one that got 8:4x 5BLD off by 2 twisted corners in 2011. (Would have been WR by over a minute).


----------



## cuboy63 (Jul 20, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Sweeeet
> 
> Do you do 5BLD?



Um, I haven't done it in a long time. Never was even close to your speed though.


----------



## Ollie (Jul 20, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> Um, I haven't done it in a long time. Never was even close to your speed though.



If your 4BLD speed is anything to go by, you could get there!


----------



## mycube (Jul 20, 2013)

first 4bld success!
19:03.51 D' Uw Fw' D2 Uw' U2 R B' Uw2 U' L D F2 D Rw D Uw2 U2 F D' U Rw F Rw D Uw2 F2 L2 Rw' B2 D' Uw U L' Rw2 D R' Uw L2 U'

8c/15c/24e (is this notation in noah metrics correct?)

would have been sub19 if i had hit the timer correct.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 20, 2013)

mycube said:


> 8c/15c/24e (is this notation in noah metrics correct?)



Probably wouldn't want to use "c" for two different types of pieces. Probably "x" for the centers instead, in keeping with "+" vs "x" centers of a 5x5


----------



## Riley (Jul 21, 2013)

4:49.35 4BLD PB. First attempt in awhile... 

Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iuk8bWrwzV0&feature=youtu.be

Memo: 2:38, Execution: 2:11

I safety'd the execution since I knew the memo was quite fast for me.


----------



## Ollie (Jul 21, 2013)

Riley said:


> 4:49.35 4BLD PB. First attempt in awhile...
> 
> Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iuk8bWrwzV0&feature=youtu.be
> 
> ...



Sweet solve


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 21, 2013)

Mean of 3: 2:11.18
1. 1:49.59 L U B R' F' D R2 L2 U2 F' L' U D2 B2 U2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 U 
2. 2:24.00 L2 D2 L' F2 R F2 B2 U B L' F2 U2 D2 L F2 R B2 R2 D2 
3. 2:19.94 F D2 R2 F' L2 F R2 U2 R2 U2 F' U' F L' F L2 D2 F' R' F U


----------



## Julian (Jul 21, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> Mean of 3: 2:11.18
> 1. 1:49.59 L U B R' F' D R2 L2 U2 F' L' U D2 B2 U2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 U
> 2. 2:24.00 L2 D2 L' F2 R F2 B2 U B L' F2 U2 D2 L F2 R B2 R2 D2
> 3. 2:19.94 F D2 R2 F' L2 F R2 U2 R2 U2 F' U' F L' F L2 D2 F' R' F U


thought this was 6x6 for a split second, freaked out at the 1:49


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 21, 2013)

Julian said:


> thought this was 6x6 for a split second, freaked out at the 1:49



lol wrong thread for that, that would be insane though


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 21, 2013)

1:17.17[38.19] NL 3BLD PB

R' U' B' L2 U' F' R L' D F L2 B' D2 R2 F U2 B2 D2 L2 B

6/10' noahmetrics. I count anything that's 17+ in NM as NL (the flipped edge is a +1)

I'm improving pretty quickly. I've done 46 attempts between today and yesterday and the mean of my solve times is currently 1:42.97.


----------



## mycube (Jul 21, 2013)

second success
17:48.19 Rw' Uw2 Rw R U' F' D2 Fw' D F' L R2 D2 R2 D Rw' R2 F' Uw' U' R' B2 D U F U2 L' Fw' U' Fw2 L2 Rw' F L2 Rw2 R U' F2 R' Fw

memo 11-12 minutes

9c/19x/24e


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Jul 21, 2013)

3BLD PB!!
41.73 6/10
B' D' F B U' R' F' D U F U' B R F2 U' B' D' B R2 B2 D U' F U2 F2
Memo:Edges: DaVe HaTes F*Cking PiXels MIghty.
Corners:SaW UC PaD


----------



## curtishousley (Jul 21, 2013)

Just did my first successful blind solve using OP/M2! 7/11 noah metric. I have no idea what my time was, maybe 15-20min total? I have had a few successful solves before using old pochmann for corners and edges, but just starting learning M2. I learned the necessary algs in like 10min, I am just terrible at the memo part. I know where all the letters are on the cube, just the turning letter pairs into words that is tough for me, I am not creative lol


----------



## moralsh (Jul 21, 2013)

Chan Hong lik 

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=233&compid=88

Youngest BLD solver ever?


----------



## Ollie (Jul 21, 2013)

moralsh said:


> Chan Hong lik
> 
> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=233&compid=88
> 
> Youngest BLD solver ever?



What the hell?  That's crazy!


----------



## stevecho816 (Jul 21, 2013)

moralsh said:


> Chan Hong lik
> 
> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=233&compid=88
> 
> Youngest BLD solver ever?



He does MBLD too! And what?? His feet times... better than me


----------



## qqwref (Jul 21, 2013)

He does feet? Watch out, he could set WR on that if he keeps going... start early for a +5 dexterity bonus.

And that multi looks very much like he completely ignored one of the two cubes.


----------



## etshy (Jul 21, 2013)

moralsh said:


> Chan Hong lik
> 
> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=233&compid=88
> 
> Youngest BLD solver ever?



OMG !!! CRAZYYYY


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 21, 2013)

9/10 Multi BLD in 55 minutes. Video on the way.


----------



## Username (Jul 21, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 9/10 Multi BLD in 55 minutes. Video on the way.



Nice! 

On a related note, I'm doing 11 cubes tomorrow


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 21, 2013)

Username said:


> Nice!
> 
> On a related note, I'm doing 11 cubes tomorrow



Hahaha, nice one! Good luck anyway 

I think I'll be attempting 10 at Worlds.


----------



## cuboy63 (Jul 22, 2013)

Average of 5: 40.87
1. 40.22 R' U B R U L U D F' R' L2 D' B2 L2 U R2 D L2 D2 L2 U' 
2. (DNF(49.26)) B2 U2 R' U2 L2 B2 R' F2 U2 R' F2 U B R B2 D' U F R B U2 
3. 43.88 R2 U L' U' R' B2 D' R' B D' F U2 B' L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 B R2 B' 
4. (37.27) F2 D F2 D2 R2 U L2 D' R2 U L U B' R F2 U L2 F' L2 U2 
5. 38.52 F2 B' U' L' D' L' F' B U R' U D2 F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U R2 U


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 22, 2013)

1:39.59 [7c/13e] L2 D B2 L2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D F2 U2 F L' U2 L2 D' R U' R' U2 F'


----------



## cuboy63 (Jul 22, 2013)

Almost sub-40 

Average of 5: 40.09
1. 35.10 R2 F' R2 B F2 R2 D2 L2 F' R2 B2 D' B' L U' F' R2 D' L F L' 
2. 44.70 F R F D' R' F2 U F R2 B' U B2 D' F2 L2 U2 F2 D L2 B2 R2 
3. (32.68) U2 B L D' F2 U' B2 R' U L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 L U2 D2 L2 D2 R' 
4. 40.47 U2 B2 U R2 B2 D B2 D' L2 D2 U' B D2 U2 F2 U' B' L B D R 
5. (DNF(38.83)) U2 B2 D2 U2 F U2 F' R2 B U2 B U F' D2 U R' U' R2 U2 L' F


----------



## porkynator (Jul 22, 2013)

26.55[9.95] L2 F2 U' R2 F2 U F2 D' R2 B2 U2 B' L2 F2 D2 L D2 F' D' R' F2 

[ U, R D' R' ] (8/8)
[ L' D L, U2 ] (8/16)
x' [ L2: U2, L' D' L ] (9/25)
x2 y' [ R' D R, U' ] x' z (8/33)

[ L2: R2, U' M' U ] (10/43)
y' [ U R' U', M' ] y (8/51)
[ M2, R' U R U' ] (10/61)
z x' [ U2: U' R' U, M' ] (9/70)
y [ U': M', U' R U ] (9/79)

79 STM / 16.60 s = 4.759 TPS


----------



## nccube (Jul 22, 2013)

First sub1: 57.08

R2 B2 D U2 F2 U R2 L2 B2 U' R2 B L' U' F2 U' L2 B R F2 L D

3'''|11


----------



## moralsh (Jul 22, 2013)

Carlos, please, stop improving on everything for a while, focus on just a couple of categories


----------



## nccube (Jul 22, 2013)

That's what I'm doing: I'm focusing on BLD and MBLD


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## nccube (Jul 22, 2013)

51.47 BLD. It's only my second sub1. The other one was a 57

L2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 B2 D B2 D' U L' F2 R' D' B2 D2 L F D2 L

5|11

EDIT: OK, this is getting crazy. 43.10 right after the 51

F2 D B2 U' L2 B2 D R2 L2 D2 L2 F R' U F' L' D F' L2 F U'

6|10


----------



## uvafan (Jul 22, 2013)

Not sure if this belongs in accomplishment or failure, but it's my best attempt at 9 cubes so far.

7/9, 53:37.04. 34 memo.

One of the cubes I only missed by a twisted corner - When i memorized, I memorized to twist it the wrong way! Damn it, should've been 8/9.

EDIT: 1:05.64[27.64] 7|11 so I think it counts as NL! 

EDIT2: 1:12.78[26.11] on next solve. 7|11 again.


----------



## Riley (Jul 22, 2013)

OMGOMGOMGOGMOGMGOGM 

Average of 12: 33.86
1. 29.98 B' R D' R2 F R D2 F2 D L' D2 B2 R F2 R' F2 D2 L2 D2 L 
2. 30.82 L2 D F2 R2 D2 B2 D L2 D R2 U' L' U' R2 D' B R F R2 U2 L 
3. 30.18 F2 D' U' L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U B' D' U L U F2 D R2 F' U 
4. 36.60 R2 D' F2 U2 F2 D2 F2 D' R2 D' B' U2 R' U2 F L' U' R' F D2 
5. (DNF(41.37)) L2 F2 U B2 D' F2 D' R2 D2 B2 L2 F' R D' B' F2 L U2 L' D2 R2 
6. 39.01 L2 D2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D R2 U F2 U' F U F' L B F U R' B' D 
7. 29.88 U' B2 L D' R2 L' F2 B2 L F B L2 B' U2 L2 B R2 F2 B D2 
8. 41.36 D2 R2 F2 U2 B R2 F' U2 F2 L2 F' D' B2 F L2 B R' U2 F2 L2 F' 
9. 30.90 B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U L2 D' R2 U' B U' L2 D F R D2 F' R2 U' 
10. 30.84 B2 F2 D' B2 L2 R2 U R2 U2 F2 L2 R' B U2 R D2 B' D2 L2 R' F 
11. (19.92) U2 R U2 L2 U2 B2 L U2 L F2 R2 B' L D' R2 B2 R2 D R F2 
12. 39.01 B2 R' F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 R U2 F2 R' B R' D' F' U L' F2 L2 B' L 

19.92 single.

6/8 LOL

No video, because I had to leave 2 minutes after (right now).


----------



## uvafan (Jul 22, 2013)

Riley said:


> OMGOMGOMGOGMOGMGOGM
> 
> Average of 12: 33.86
> 1. 29.98 B' R D' R2 F R D2 F2 D L' D2 B2 R F2 R' F2 D2 L2 D2 L
> ...



Nice job! Dat sub20. :tu


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 22, 2013)

nise sub20


----------



## Username (Jul 22, 2013)

Riley said:


> OMGOMGOMGOGMOGMGOGM
> 
> Average of 12: 33.86
> 1. 29.98 B' R D' R2 F R D2 F2 D L' D2 B2 R F2 R' F2 D2 L2 D2 L
> ...



Wow nice!


----------



## Iggy (Jul 22, 2013)

Riley said:


> OMGOMGOMGOGMOGMGOGM
> 
> Average of 12: 33.86
> 1. 29.98 B' R D' R2 F R D2 F2 D L' D2 B2 R F2 R' F2 D2 L2 D2 L
> ...



Omg sub 20! Nice!


----------



## Riley (Jul 23, 2013)

uvafan said:


> Nice job! Dat sub20. :tu





ben1996123 said:


> nise sub20





Username said:


> Wow nice!





Iggy said:


> Omg sub 20! Nice!



Thanks everyone. 

I just got a 27.58 PB average of 5, this time on camera. I'm uploading it right now.

Average of 5: 27.58
1. 29.06 R D B' L2 U2 L B2 L' F U2 B2 D2 F2 R' U2 R2 U2 R D2 L2 
2. 28.12 F' B2 L F' U L2 D' F' U' B' U' D F2 U R2 D R2 U L2 U L2 
3. 25.56 R2 D2 B' U2 R2 F' U2 B D2 B2 D2 U' L D2 R F' U' L B2 U2 L 
4. (DNF(28.10)) D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 R2 F' D2 F' R2 F R' U B' D' L' D' R2 D2 L2 F' 
5. (23.63) U2 B2 L' D2 L D2 R2 B2 L' R2 F' D B F' D' L' B' R' D' F2 R2


----------



## etshy (Jul 23, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 9/10 Multi BLD in 55 minutes. Video on the way.





Username said:


> Nice!
> 
> On a related note, I'm doing 11 cubes tomorrow



Both of you improved veryyy fast , I wish I had enough time to practice and catch up to you
good luck at worlds Antoine


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 23, 2013)

PB by 10 seconds

1:29.79 [5'|11'] B2 D' U' L2 B2 D' B2 D' R2 U' B' F L' U L' R U2 B2 U' B2 D


----------



## mande (Jul 23, 2013)

11/11 multibld NR in 48:xx


----------



## Noahaha (Jul 23, 2013)

mande said:


> 11/11 multibld NR in 48:xx



Congrats! Perfect attempts always feel great


----------



## mande (Jul 23, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Congrats! Perfect attempts always feel great



Thanks! I know, perfect attempts feel awesome 
I'll probably attempt AsR at my next comp if I get a little practice


----------



## KottenCube (Jul 23, 2013)

Finally sub 3 on 3BLD and success on 4BLD and now time for 5BLD. Now I just need someone in the Midwest to host a comp with it. (Cough...Cough..Hughey..Cough..Cough..Chester)


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 23, 2013)

KottenCube said:


> Finally sub 3 on 3BLD and success on 4BLD and now time for 5BLD. Now I just need someone in the Midwest to host a comp with it. (Cough...Cough..Hughey..Cough..Cough..Chester)



Indiana 2013. Hosted by Hughey.


----------



## KottenCube (Jul 23, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Indiana 2013. Hosted by Hughey.



I meant 4BLD and 5BLD


----------



## Maskow (Jul 23, 2013)

*3x3x3 BLD *avg5 25.07
mo3 23.46
1. 22.91 D F B' L B D U' B' R F2 L2 U L2 D L' R' D B D F2 L' U2 B' R L'
2. (22.07) F2 R D L' U' F R2 B' L D2 B' F' D' B2 R B' L' U2 B2 F2 R' B U' B U'
3. 25.41 U' D' B2 U' L2 B U' F2 D B' L U' L2 F' D' R' D L D R' D R D' R D2
4. (DNF) B U' R B' L2 R D F2 B' L' F U' L F2 D2 R' L2 B D B D2 F' R F R2
5. 26.90 L2 B' D' R' F2 D' L R' B2 U D' L' B' D2 B2 L' D B D' R2 D' B2 L D2 U2

memo: 7.90, (7.78), 7.97, (DNF), 9.01 = avg5 8.29, mo3 7.88
solve time: 15.01, (14.29), 17.44, (DNF), 17.89 = avg5 16.78, mo3 15.58


----------



## vd (Jul 23, 2013)

3x3 BLD 43.83 avg of 12: 42.95, 44.10, 58.04, 40.76, (37.62), 42.02, 44.77, (DNF), 43.14, 42.52, 42.35, 37.65

Accuracy was my problem all the time, so Im happy I finally have some solid avg of 12 .

Edit: Also just got 36.87 mo3 (39.12, 34.27, 37.21).


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jul 23, 2013)

4BLD officially at 9:38.84  Without you all, it would have never been possible. Thanks a lot!


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 23, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> 4BLD officially at 9:38.84  Without you all, it would have never been possible. Thanks a lot!



Wow awesome! Faster than mine.


----------



## Ollie (Jul 23, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> 4BLD officially at 9:38.84  Without you all, it would have never been possible. Thanks a lot!



Good job


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jul 23, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Wow awesome! Faster than mine.





Ollie said:


> Good job



Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## porkynator (Jul 23, 2013)

Nice times, awesome accuracy this afternoon!

number of times: 19/20
best time: 30.98
worst time: 47.78
best avg5: 35.56 (σ = 3.59)
best avg12: 37.75 (σ = 4.12)
session avg: 38.57 (σ = 4.05)
session mean: 38.17

33.29[11.63], 32.80[8.80], 47.78[13.51], 30.98[11.70], 41.63[17.38], 35.01[11.59], 32.28[12.71], 39.40[13.18], 40.90[15.11], 43.88[16.15], 38.16[18.09], 40.14[14.07], 37.93[13.73], 39.27[13.34], 38.81[10.17], DNF(33.64)[15.26], 36.38[9.99], 42.35[14.26], 39.43[15.84], 34.84[13.45]


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 23, 2013)

39.90s	B' L' U' R2 D2 F' L2 U2 B L' F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 L D' F2 R F' D' L2 D B L'

Second sub-40  6|10

corners:
[U2 : L' D2 L]
D2 [U' L' U : R'] D2
D2 [L2 : U R2 U'] D2

edges:
R' U' [M2 : U' L U] U R
x' [U' R' U : M2] x
x' U2 [U L' U' : M2] U2 x
U2 [M2 : U R U'] U2
x' [U' R U : M2] x


----------



## Username (Jul 23, 2013)

tseitsei said:


> 39.90s	B' L' U' R2 D2 F' L2 U2 B L' F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 L D' F2 R F' D' L2 D B L'
> 
> Second sub-40  6|10
> 
> ...



You're too far ahead. I have no chance. 



Spoiler



AWESOME JOB! Gogo NR at next comp


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 23, 2013)

Username said:


> You're too far ahead. I have no chance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



More realistic would be: Gogo sub-1 at next comp 
That I should be able to do... maybe even sub-50 on a good day.
But if we get the scramble that I can sub-40 then Ville can surely sub-35 or sub-30 that D


----------



## porkynator (Jul 23, 2013)

lol PB

23.72[9.26] R2 U F2 R2 U' R2 D' B2 U' L2 B2 F R B L2 R B D2 U' 

[ F' : D2, R U2 R' ] (10/10)
[ R2, U' L' U ] (8/18)
x' [ U2, L D' L' ] x (8/26)

z' y [ M' U' : M, U2 ] y' z (7/33)
x [ D' : M, U R' U' ] x' (10/43)
L2 U' L' U' L U M' U' L' U Lw' U (12/55)
x' z R' U M' U' R U M' U (8/63)

63 STM / 14.46 s = 4.357 TPS


----------



## Noahaha (Jul 23, 2013)

23.28 D2 F U2 F U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 F' L F L U2 L' U' R2 B2 F


----------



## acohen527 (Jul 23, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> 23.28 D2 F U2 F U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 F' L F L U2 L' U' R2 B2 F



n00b not even PB


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 23, 2013)

5:33.84min	Bw Dw L' F' U Bw2 L2 Uw' R' Uw' L' Fw' Uw2 Bw2 R' Bw D L2 Uw' R' Bw' D' L' Bw Rw Uw2 F' Uw Rw' Uw' B2 Rw' Bw' D B' Dw' L Uw B R
PB 

fast execution  memo was 2:55-2:58, so almost 2:30 execution... Super fast for me. 

And funny thing was I memoed the wrong letter for the last center (l instead of k) but somehow remembered visually where the last center was so executed correctly  
I have noticed that I often remember first or last piece of the cycle visually in addition to normal memo, even tough I'm not actively trying to remember any visual information about the cube


----------



## Username (Jul 23, 2013)

tseitsei said:


> 5:33.84min	Bw Dw L' F' U Bw2 L2 Uw' R' Uw' L' Fw' Uw2 Bw2 R' Bw D L2 Uw' R' Bw' D' L' Bw Rw Uw2 F' Uw Rw' Uw' B2 Rw' Bw' D B' Dw' L Uw B R
> PB
> 
> fast execution  memo was 2:55-2:58, so almost 2:30 execution... Super fast for me.
> ...



Make your memo faster and just "don't memorize" the last piece 

Really nice exec! I wish I could get times like this


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jul 23, 2013)

I know i should have posted in the previous post but totally forgot. Bld single officially - 1:26.20. Multi screwed up because of wrong arrangements. Facepalm


----------



## stevecho816 (Jul 23, 2013)

YAAAY!!! Finally got a good average of 5 

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-7-23
avg of 5: 1:23.63

Time List:
1. 1:11.68 R2 D R2 D' B2 U F2 D B2 L2 R' F R' B D' B2 D2 B2 L U2 F 
2. (1:06.91) D2 B2 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 D F2 R2 D2 L' D2 B U R2 B2 U2 R2 F' U2 
3. 1:24.65 R' D L' B2 D R L2 D B U' R2 B U2 F' D2 F2 D2 B' U2 L2 
4. (DNF(1.00)) B' R2 L F2 U' F2 B U2 F' U R L2 B2 R' L F2 U2 L U2 L' 
5. 1:34.55 L U2 B2 F2 R2 F2 R' B2 R B2 R D R2 U' L R2 F L2 F' U B'


----------



## Noahaha (Jul 23, 2013)

PB Average of 12: 29.94
1. 28.22 L2 R2 U2 L2 D R2 U' B2 F2 U2 B' U B2 D2 L' B' F L D U2 
*2. 31.25 D R2 U' F' U' F2 R B2 D' L' U2 R2 F B2 U2 R2 B' D2 R2 F' 
3. 25.98 R' F R' L U' F B2 U2 D B' U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D' L2 B2 L2 D' 
4. 28.72 B2 U R2 B2 D2 L2 R2 D B2 R2 D' F' U' B U2 L2 R' B L' B2 R' 
5. 29.68 F B' D2 R2 D' B' D F' U D2 R D2 R2 L D2 R D2 B2 U2 L2 
6. (25.24) U R2 U B2 U L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 L' F D L2 B' D' L' B2 D' *
7. (43.36) R2 B2 F2 R2 U' B2 D L2 F2 U' F' L2 R' D2 F2 D2 B2 U' B' L' 
8. 32.98 D' L2 F2 L2 D2 U' B2 D' R2 U L2 B' L' U L2 B R' B D' L D' 
9. 29.64 D2 R2 F2 R' F2 L' B2 L2 R' B2 R' B' U' B' D2 B L' F D2 B' L' 
10. 31.26 B2 U' L2 D' F2 U F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 L' D' R2 U' R B' R' F2 U' 
11. 33.87 L2 F2 L B2 U2 L F2 D2 R2 F2 L B' L2 R2 F U2 R F' D U 
12. 27.79 D2 B2 U' L2 D L2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 R D2 F U2 R' D L' U2 B' U 

*28.13 PB avg5*

I was able to do this because I broke my PB avg12 on like the 7th solve at 32.08, and then I rolled it until the 43 didn't count anymore XD.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 24, 2013)

Mean of 3: 2:02.77
1. 1:45.98 D' R2 B2 D' B2 U L2 D B2 F2 R F' U' L U R B' F2 D L 
2. 2:22.25 R D R2 L' D2 R D F B U2 R2 L2 B2 D' L2 D' B2 U2 L2 B2 
3. 2:00.07 L2 D2 B L2 B U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 F' R D B D2 B L2 R' U F'


----------



## Maskow (Jul 24, 2013)

*3x3x3 BLD* *avg12: 26.27* ; O
1. 27.67 R' L' F2 U2 R' B R2 U' R' D R' D2 B F2 D' R' F' R' U2 L' F' B2 U' F2 B
2. 25.16 U' D2 L' U' R2 U F2 R' B' U' R' L U' B' R2 D F' L D' U2 B' D2 L2 F2 D2
3. 23.99 U2 D2 R D2 R2 D' R' U2 D L' U D L' U F B2 R' U L U' D2 B2 L U2 R2
4. (21.79) D R' U' D' F U L F L R U' F D' U2 L' R2 U' R L' B F' R B L' U2
5. (32.37) D2 B' R F' U' D' R2 D2 R2 L' B2 R2 D2 F2 U B U' L2 R2 D F2 L' R F B2
6. 31.95 L U2 F B' R' U2 R' D' L' U2 L2 F' L F' D2 R L D2 U' B2 D2 F B2 D2 F
7. 23.52 U D2 R' L U2 B F2 D' B' L' D U' B' D2 B2 F D' L' F2 U2 D2 B' U' B2 F
8. 28.68 R2 B2 R L U2 F' L' R D2 B U D' F D2 L U2 F B' U2 L' B2 D2 F R' U
9. 24.17 F' B2 D2 R2 U' B2 D F2 D' B' R U D2 L2 B R D2 U' L2 F B' L2 D F2 L
10. 27.44 R F' D2 U2 F2 U' B U2 L2 R F' R' L2 B2 U' F2 R' U2 L' U' F2 U' B U R2
11. 26.00 U2 F R2 L2 D2 B2 D' B U' D F2 B U2 F D' B U2 D2 F2 R L F L2 B' F
12. 24.10 U L2 U' L2 R2 U' D R B' R' D2 F D2 R D' L' F R L' B' U2 L F2 R2 U2 

avg memo: 8.46
avg solve: 17.94


----------



## Username (Jul 24, 2013)

Maskow said:


> *3x3x3 BLD* *avg12: 26.27* ; O
> 1. 27.67 R' L' F2 U2 R' B R2 U' R' D R' D2 B F2 D' R' F' R' U2 L' F' B2 U' F2 B
> 2. 25.16 U' D2 L' U' R2 U F2 R' B' U' R' L U' B' R2 D F' L D' U2 B' D2 L2 F2 D2
> 3. 23.99 U2 D2 R D2 R2 D' R' U2 D L' U D L' U F B2 R' U L U' D2 B2 L U2 R2
> ...



notbad


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 24, 2013)

Hooray for sudden ridiculous improvement !

BLD *Average of 5: 1:43.09* (First three = *1:32.84 mo3*)
1. (1:16.98) R L' F' U F2 L U' D2 F' B2 R2 U2 R' D2 L B2 U2 R' D2 
2. 1:59.72 D L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U F2 L2 U' L F' U L' B U2 L' F R B L' 
3. 1:21.82 B L U2 F' R U2 L2 D F2 U R2 F B L2 D2 F D2 L2 U2 F' 
4. (DNF(1:46.75)) L2 D2 F2 D2 R2 B2 R D2 R' D2 L' F U F' R' B' L2 B2 D' R' D2 
5. 1:47.73 R2 U R2 D' L2 D' R2 B2 U R2 F' R' B D' L' F R2 F2 L' F' L2


EDIT: I got a successful avg12 wat

1:52.73 avg12 = 2:24.73, (1:16.98), 1:59.72, 1:21.82, (DNF(1:46.75)), 1:47.73, 2:06.87, 1:39.37, 1:45.27, 2:30.34, 1:29.16, 1:42.32

Last 5 = 1:42.32 average


----------



## porkynator (Jul 24, 2013)

Some 2 cubes multi:

1:30.96[39.14], 1:34.21[42.48], 2:12.81[1/2], DNF(1:34.86)[44.49], 2:06.88[40.24], DNF(1:42.43)[42.08], DNF(1:01.15)[46.16], 1:34.05[1/2], 1:51.86[1/2], 1:42.53[1/2], 1:35.78[1/2], 1:58.72[1/2], *1:28.11[37.20]*, 2:01.56[1/2], DNF(2:02.78)[59.89], 1:49.92[44.74]

1:28 is PB


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 24, 2013)

5:23.25min	B2 L2 Bw2 Uw F R Bw' U2 Lw2 U2 F' U Bw' Dw' R Uw' Fw' Uw2 B U Fw' Dw2 R' F U' F2 Lw F L2 U Fw R2 Uw L U' R' F U' F Lw

PB  sub-5:30 yay!

memo was insanely fast for me ~2:15. execution was quite normal, little faster than avg execution for me tough... normal is something like 3:30 and good execution is sub-3


----------



## mycube (Jul 25, 2013)

sub1:30 with bh 
1:28.99 F2 U' R2 U2 R2 D F2 R2 D R2 D2 B' F D' U L' B2 R' D L2

edges:
z y' E' L' U L E L' U' L y z'
M' U2 M U2
U' M2 B L2 B' M2 B L2 B' U
y' U' R2 U M2 U' R2 U M2 y
M2 U' L U M2 U' L' U
B2 R2 B M2 B' R2 B M2 B
L U B' R2 B M2 B' R2 B M2 U' L'
R' U x M' U M' U M' U2 M U M U M U2 x' U' R (F' z' would be better..)

corners:
z R U R2 U' R' F2 R U R2 U' R' F2 z'
L U L' D' L U' L' D
R' F' L F R F' L' F

again, still any tipps?


----------



## DrKorbin (Jul 25, 2013)

>U' M2 B L2 B' M2 B L2 B' U
Maybe x z U' M U R U' M' U R' ?

>y' U' R2 U M2 U' R2 U M2 y
R2 U M' U2 M U R2

>B2 R2 B M2 B' R2 B M2 B
This algo is redundant. And you could do something like x' R2 U M U2 M' U R2.

>L U B' R2 B M2 B' R2 B M2 U' L'
z U2 M' U L' U' M U L U

>z R U R2 U' R' F2 R U R2 U' R' F2 z'
U L U2 L D' L' U2 L D L2 U'


----------



## mycube (Jul 25, 2013)

thanks a lot 
I know my edges are very time consuming.. your tipps are very usefull!


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 25, 2013)

4BLD accuracy has been improving lately  A week ago it was 25-30%, but now for the last 20 solves it is 50%...

Also I'm still getting faster at the same time... All solves were sub-7 half of the succesfull ones were sub-6:30 and 2 were even sub-6

Nice improvement overall...
Maybe I should start practising more 5bld


----------



## Iggy (Jul 25, 2013)

41.18 3BLD, 8th sub NR.


----------



## Username (Jul 25, 2013)

tseitsei said:


> Maybe I should start practising more 5bld



No.

Seriously I think you will get all BLD NR's soon


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 25, 2013)

Username said:


> No.
> 
> Seriously I think you will get all BLD NR's soon



Thanks  and I certainly intend to have at least 3bld NR someday, but that will still take time... Maybe next summer I'll be ready. sub-40 is SO much harder than sub-50... sub-50 I get maybe 15% of the solves but i have only had 2 sub-40 ever


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 26, 2013)

5BLD 10:23.16 (6:16.70) 6''c|20+|18x|12e|23w. PB, not quite sub-10 yet. Memo is getting better, I've had sub-6:30 a few times now.


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 26, 2013)

How did I suddenly learn how to 4bld?!

PB (and one of the very few I have ever had) 
avg5: 5:46.22 easily sub-6 

Also last solve is PB single 5:12.70 

DNF(6:37.66min)	D' L2 Uw' F' Uw' F2 Uw2 Bw' R2 Fw' D' Rw U' F' Uw' Bw U2 Fw' U' Rw U Rw' F2 Lw Fw L' Uw2 L2 Fw2 U2 B2 L' Fw L' D' R2 D2 R' Uw' Lw'	
5:54.95min	Dw2 Fw2 Rw Uw Rw' F' L2 Fw' Dw' R Fw2 Rw2 B' R' Dw R2 Bw2 Rw B2 D2 Rw2 Bw' Lw2 D B' D2 F R Bw R Bw Lw2 B2 D' Bw Dw Lw U R2 F'	
5:51.00min	B' Dw2 B Dw' Rw2 Fw D' F2 Rw2 F2 U' B2 R' B2 R2 Dw2 R Bw' Uw2 R2 U' Bw U2 Bw U' Lw U Lw Fw2 Uw' R2 Dw' Fw' Uw' Fw2 R B Uw2 R' Uw'	
5:32.72min	Uw' Rw2 Dw' Fw' Dw' B2 D' Rw2 Uw' B2 R2 Uw' F Dw' Fw Rw' Dw2 Fw2 L Uw' Rw2 Fw2 Dw' Rw' Bw2 L Bw Rw' Dw' F2 Uw' Fw' Dw' Fw' Lw B U2 B2 Rw2 B2	
5:12.70min	B2 R B Lw2 B2 Lw2 U' Bw' Dw Bw2 U2 R2 D Fw2 Dw2 R2 Fw R U Fw D F' U Lw' U Fw' Lw Bw Uw2 B' Dw Fw Lw Uw Lw' Fw2 Dw2 Fw2 Dw' F

Edit: and more improvement on 3bld 
PB avg5: 47.07 (with 46.34 mo3 PB)

44.52s	L' B R' D' F2 U' R2 U B D L' F R' F2 U2 F R U2 B' U2 L F' U2 F2 U2	
45.79s	F' D' B' R D F' L2 B2 U2 B2 L2 F' R F D L' D2 B' L' D2 L' B2 U2 F2 U2	
50.91s	B' D2 B U L' B R B' D2 F2 L2 B2 U F R' B2 L F2 D2 R2 B2 L' D' L2 U'	
42.32s	R U F' D' B2 U' B R B2 L' U F U2 R' F D' F' U' F' D' R2 U' F' D2 R	
DNF(49.80s)	U' L' B R B' R B' U L2 D' B' U2 F D' F' D2 L2 F L U R B U B2 D

So close to avg12 PB also  if only that 49.80 would have been solved, it had been 54.09 avg12 now it was just 56.xx


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jul 26, 2013)

tseitsei said:


> How did I suddenly learn how to 4bld?!
> 
> PB (and one of the very few I have ever had)
> avg5: 5:46.22 easily sub-6
> ...



Too good!


----------



## Iggy (Jul 26, 2013)

17:58.55 5BLD success, finally! It was my 15th attempt I think.


----------



## Ollie (Jul 26, 2013)

Iggy said:


> 17:58.55 5BLD success, finally! It was my 15th attempt I think.



Good job


----------



## Iggy (Jul 27, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Good job



Thanks. 

So I was just practicing 3BLD, and THIS happened:

number of times: 4/6
best time: 33.02
worst time: 48.84

current mo3: DNF (σ = 31.59)
best mo3: 41.73 (σ = 8.03)

current avg5: DNF (σ = 44.02)
best avg5: 45.62 (σ = 2.87)

session avg: DNF (σ = 45.68)
session mean: 42.47

All PBs. I still don't understand how I got the 33.02.  My accuracy still sucks though. 

33.02 B' U2 D F L U2 B2 L B' R' L2 U2 F2 U2 F U2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U2


----------



## Noahaha (Jul 27, 2013)

18/19 MBLD NAR in 59:47

32.xy official 3BLD 

23.82 unofficial 3BLD


Time for a BLD sleeping attempt.


----------



## etshy (Jul 27, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> 18/19 MBLD NAR in 59:47
> 
> 32.xy official 3BLD
> 
> ...



Very Nice , congrats and Good Luck


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 27, 2013)

3BLD OH 1:53.18, got my sub-2 . No table abuse used since I'm awful at it, maybe I should practice it or something.


----------



## andi25 (Jul 27, 2013)

4x4 BLD: 14:00.52[7:45.55] D B2 r' B D2 L f D' B U R2 B' u r2 R L' B u2 D2 r' B L' r' R u2 B2 L' U2 F U' B2 r L2 f u B f' U u2 L


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 27, 2013)

1:25.74 bld success on car trip. 12/6'. Smoothest solve ever.


----------



## Ollie (Jul 27, 2013)

5BLD Mo3: 5:34.77

*1. 5:06.00 PB* 
2. 5:45.14 
3. 5:53.17 

Didn't get the first solve on film, memo was about 2:00 I think. Got the other two (and they were consecutive = no break in between.)






Still no Ao5.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 27, 2013)

What, I'll be doing well to get my memo this fast on average. You better WR at Guildford.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 27, 2013)

Ollie said:


> *1. 5:06.00 PB*


I think that's UWR o_0


----------



## Ollie (Jul 27, 2013)

qqwref said:


> I think that's UWR o_0



Marcell has a 4:40.55[2:17] success at home, I think.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 27, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Marcell has a 4:40.55[2:17] success at home, I think.



wat

y u slow


----------



## etshy (Jul 27, 2013)

Ollie said:


> 5BLD Mo3: 5:34.77
> 
> *1. 5:06.00 PB
> 2. 5:45.14
> ...



NICEEE 
I think this is mo3 UWR iirc


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 28, 2013)

Ollie said:


> *1. 5:06.00 PB*


It was only a month or two ago when you got your first sub-6 :O
Great job :tu I struggle to get a single 5BLD success, let alone three consecutive sub-WRs


----------



## uvafan (Jul 28, 2013)

8/9 in 50:02 at worlds.


----------



## DrKorbin (Jul 28, 2013)

Ollie said:


> 5BLD Mo3: 5:34.77
> 
> *1. 5:06.00 PB*
> 2. 5:45.14
> 3. 5:53.17



Zomg! :tu


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 28, 2013)

3BLD 39.74 4|10 . Forgot to memo split. Even for a ridiculously easy solve, sub-40?!

Edit: 39.74[xx.xx], 57.01[28.58], 57.08[30.80] = 51.28 MO3, and nearly had sub-1 AO5.

Edit 2: 4BLD 4:37.61 (2:35.11) PB, first sub-5 success, despite lots of pauses. Today is a good day .


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jul 28, 2013)

First ever blindfolded success after like 10 DNFs

7:42.64[4:59.72] R2 D L2 B2 D U F2 R2 U' F2 L D' F L2 F2 D2 R U2 L D

edge memo: CH WL OF PA RI (made a pretty vulgar story, dont wanna share  )
corner memo: RD QF WP (audio memo)

Exec corners first, full OP


----------



## Micael (Jul 28, 2013)

Got my first ever official 100% score at World: 10/10 in 57:52


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 28, 2013)

2 3 bld successes with my brother watching. I have never done blind solves successfully before with someone watching.


----------



## Noahaha (Jul 28, 2013)

Official 4:01 4BLD


----------



## DrKorbin (Jul 28, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Official 4:01 4BLD


Cool :tu Is it new CR?
How are others doing 4bld?


----------



## Noahaha (Jul 28, 2013)

DrKorbin said:


> Cool :tu Is it new CR?
> How are others doing 4bld?



NAR is 3:59 by Bill Wang.

Marcell got 2:35
Gabriel got 4:08


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm starting to be quite consistently sub-1 

Last 50 solves 10 were DNF so accuracy 80%. good for me

31 solves were sub-1 so 62% of all solves

and 10 solves were sub-50  so 20% of all solves

And in a competition we have 3 attempts so that would give me 1- 0.2^3 = 0.992 = 99.2% chance of getting at least one success
1- 0.38^3 = 0.945 = 94.5% chance of getting sub-1
And 1- 0.8^3 = 0.448 = 48.8% chance of getting sub-50 

I want a competition


----------



## mycube (Jul 29, 2013)

12.45.20 U2 F2 U' Rw F' Rw2 D' Rw R' F' Uw' U L' Rw2 Fw' R' B' D Uw B L' R' Fw' F R' F L R B2 Fw2 L U Fw F' Uw2 U2 L2 Rw2 Uw2 U2 
4BLD


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 29, 2013)

PB ao12 

49.85s	F' U' B2 L2 B2 D' L F' U' F' L' F2 U2 L U' F' U2 L2 B' R' F2 U' B D' L2	
1:00.93min	B' L' F U F L2 U2 R D F2 L B U R' B R' B' U' B R2 B2 U F2 R B	
49.04s	R D B L' D2 L2 D2 R' D B' R' D' B' L' D R2 F R' B2 L' D' R2 F D' R	
57.93s	F' D R2 B L2 B D' R2 U2 F2 L U2 L2 B2 R2 D L F D F L U2 R' B' L	
46.49s	L F' L' B2 D R2 F2 U' R U' R2 D B2 R U' L2 D' R' B' L2 F2 U R2 F' R'	
51.71s	U2 L B' R' D' L2 D' B D' R2 D2 R' B' L B2 L F D L D R2 D F D2 R	
48.05s	R F' U' B L' B' L2 B2 U' L' B L2 F2 U' R B L2 F2 D' B2 U F U F R' 
(DNF)49.84s	U' R2 B D' R' B D F' D R' U' R' U2 L2 F2 R' F' L' F2 U L' D' R' B2 L	
48.67s	L2 F2 D' R D F' D2 L' F' R2 U B2 R' D2 B R2 B2 D B L' D' F L' U F	
48.93s	F U2 F2 R' U' B' L' F2 U' F' R2 D' F R2 B2 U B2 R2 D' L2 D2 L' D' L2 B'	
43.98s	D F L' F2 R' D R F2 D' L2 B D' L2 F D2 B2 L2 D' R2 F' L' B' U' B2 U'	
1:15.48min	R F2 L U L' U' R D2 R F2 D' L2 B2 U L' B' R U' R' U B' R2 B L F'

Ultimate epic fail on the last solve  memoed all edges incirrectly and had to do that again :/
Normally I would have ragequit that solve but it had to be succesfull because the rest of the avg12 was so awesome... so could have been almost sub-50 propably 51.xx, but yeah it's still nice 

Also very nice 48.55 avg5 in there


----------



## mycube (Jul 29, 2013)

another minute faster 
11:45.08 Rw' Uw' L' Rw D F R' U Fw2 L2 Uw' B' F2 D2 B' D2 U B Fw2 U' Fw2 L' Rw' R' F Uw' Fw' R U F' Uw2 L B2 L2 Rw R2 Fw F2 Uw L'


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 29, 2013)

5th attempt at 4bld. DNF but really good. Off by 4 centers, 2 edges (whoa!), and 6 corners fp). Really good for edges, I usually fail them. 12:08.xx iirc.


----------



## EMI (Jul 29, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> 5th attempt at 4bld. DNF but really good. Off by 4 centers, 2 edges (whoa!), and 6 corners fp). Really good for edges, I usually fail them. 12:08.xx iirc.



Maybe you forgot to do corners. That would explain the fast time.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 29, 2013)

EMI said:


> Maybe you forgot to do corners. That would explain the fast time.



No I remembered. Two could be solved with R'. I know I did them. Lol.


----------



## A Leman (Jul 29, 2013)

PB 29.33 and second sub30

F2 D' R F L' R' D B L2 U' L B F D' F D' U2 L' D' R' U' L B D R'

4'/10


----------



## Ollie (Jul 29, 2013)

A Leman said:


> PB 29.33 and second sub30
> 
> F2 D' R F L' R' D B L2 U' L B F D' F D' U2 L' D' R' U' L B D R'
> 
> 4'/10



Sexy sexy

Ao5 2:54.22 
2:57.04, 2:52.12, (2:39.62), (3:30.52), 2:53.49

Average memo around 1:10 I think, wasn't paying attention, plus just come in from a long day of work. Two sub-1s though.


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 29, 2013)

Third sub-40 

39.76s	U2 R F' R' U2 B2 U2 F' D L2 D R U2 B2 U L' F L B2 U B2 L' U F U'

6/10

corners:
D [R2 : U' L' U] D'
D2 [L2 : U R2 U'] D2
y D' [L : U R U'] D y'

edges:
R2 U [M' : U L U'] U' R2
[M2 : U' L' U]
[L2 : U M2 U']
y [E' L' E : R]
U' [M D M' : U2] U


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 30, 2013)

Got a 49.xy 3BLD, 10|8 so first NL sub-50. I have the exact time somewhere ...


----------



## Mikel (Jul 30, 2013)

I got my first official 5x5 BLD success at the World Championship 2013. It was 23:58.00. I also got to Congratulate Marcell right after his 6:06 world record.


----------



## etshy (Jul 30, 2013)

Mikel said:


> I got my first official 5x5 BLD success at the World Championship 2013. It was 23:58.00. I also got to Congratulate Marcell right after his 6:06 world record.



Nice , Congrats  

I also want to congrats Antoine for his 8:55 4BLD and Rami Sbahi for his first 4BLD official success ( I think he might be the youngest cuber with an official 4BLD iirc)


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 30, 2013)

SECOND SUB-NR  fourth sub-40. Sub-NR by 0.03 

39.50s	R D B L2 B R2 U2 R2 B R B2 L B2 R' B2 R' D' L' U' B L2 F2 R' F L'	

6|10 again

corners:
[R : U' L' U]
F2 [U2 : L' D' L] F2
y [R' D' R : U] y'

edges:
[E : L' D' L]
U [u L u' : M'] U'
B [L' D' L : E] B'
R2 U' [u R u' : M2] U R2 (lol bad  ) (should've done smth like u' R' [U' M2 U : R'] R u)
L' B' [U2 : M'] B L


----------



## Username (Jul 30, 2013)

tseitsei said:


> SECOND SUB-NR  fourth sub-40. Sub-NR by 0.03
> 
> 39.50s	R D B L2 B R2 U2 R2 B R B2 L B2 R' B2 R' D' L' U' B L2 F2 R' F L'
> 
> ...



Very nice!

Edges don't work though


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 30, 2013)

Username said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Edges don't work though



Oh, sorry... Had E-slice notation wrong. Remembered it was same direction as U but it was same direction as D

Fixed. Should work now


----------



## Iggy (Jul 30, 2013)

38.81 3BLD, 6th sub 40.


----------



## Noahaha (Jul 31, 2013)

22.34 D2 F2 U L2 D L2 B2 D B2 L2 U L B' D2 U' R2 D F2 R F D2 

First PB since switching back to the "Noah" cube.


----------



## conn9 (Jul 31, 2013)

First BLD solve in months, and a success  
3:22.81[1:36.19] 6'/6'
Disappointing given the very easy scramble, but a success nonetheless.


Spoiler



R2 D R2 F2 U' F2 U B2 U2 R2 U' L F2 U F' R2 U2 B2 L' U2


----------



## HEART (Jul 31, 2013)

2 successes out of 3 attempts today in 5BLD, that in itself is an accomplishment. 
13:05.67 (pb!), 14:25.75


----------



## Sessinator (Jul 31, 2013)

56.6s 
scramble: D2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D2 F R2 B' D2 B U' R U2 R D' U' L' D B F2


----------



## A Leman (Jul 31, 2013)

Sessinator said:


> 56.6s
> scramble: D2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D2 F R2 B' D2 B U' R U2 R D' U' L' D B F2



Sub1 good job!


----------



## Sessinator (Jul 31, 2013)

A Leman said:


> Sub1 good job!



Thanks! Current pb is 52.6.
I would say watching Noah's memo videos and switching to letter pair images for corners (instead of staying with my pretty unreliable tapping/visual way) definitely helped a lot! Still using M2/R2.


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 31, 2013)

38.23s	L' U F U2 R' F2 U2 L2 B D' R2 B2 D' L D F' R' D2 F' D2 L2 B2 L B' R2

PB single  third sub-NR

6|8 super lucky 

corners:
U' [L2 : F R F'] U
D R [U' L' U : R2] R' D'
D [R2 : U' L' U] D'

edges:
[E' : R D R']
R2 [U' M2 U : R']
U [F' L' F : M'] U'
[L U' L' U : M2]


----------



## HEART (Jul 31, 2013)

3rd sub-1 ever. 59.789, hand scramble w/e. I actually messed up a comm, undid it, and fixed it and still got that amazing sub-1. Dat feel.


----------



## Sessinator (Jul 31, 2013)

I've been doing a lot of BLD solves today and somehow managed to break my pb twice!
First sub 50! 
49.7s R2 B2 R2 B' D2 F2 R2 U2 B' L2 F L B' R' F U L2 U F U' R 
And second sub 50
49.2s U2 L2 B F2 U2 R2 B2 F L2 U2 L' D2 F2 D L D B' L2

Wasn't expecting that at all.


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 1, 2013)

I know I'm a huge noob, but...

after around 3 years since I first tried...

First 3BLD success   



Spoiler



oh and it was a 9.80 speedbld

~52 minute memo (LL took ages, but pretty good considering how tired I was)
Using Zane Carney's cube and timer on a flight from Vegas to LA.


----------



## Iggy (Aug 1, 2013)

4:57.96 4BLD, 2nd sub 5. Centers were easy. Would've been PB if I hadn't messed up a few comms.


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 1, 2013)

Average of 5: 3:04.61
1. (2:39.60) L2 Rw2 Fw' Rw R2 D' Fw2 U' D Fw' L' Fw2 Uw' Fw F' Rw' B2 Rw2 Uw Rw2 L R' Fw L' F2 Rw R F D F' U2 F' Rw2 L2 D2 B2 U Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 
2. 3:03.03 U2 L' U2 Rw' R L Fw R' L Rw' B D Fw2 D' L' B' L' Uw2 Rw2 D' B2 R' L Fw' U2 R' F2 B2 L Rw2 D2 R2 U' D' F2 Uw' F' L' D' R 
3. 3:07.10 F D' Fw2 B F2 D' Rw Fw Rw F' Rw' U' D' Rw2 Uw2 L' Rw' B' Rw2 R' D2 L' Uw2 D2 F D L2 B R' L Fw R2 U' D' R' F2 Uw2 F2 Rw2 Uw' 
4. 3:03.69 B2 U2 R Rw' F2 D2 L2 D2 Fw' Rw' Uw2 R Rw2 F' L' U2 F2 U' D' Fw' Rw Fw L2 D Uw' L' Rw Uw2 U2 F L' B' L2 R2 Fw' Uw L' U2 Rw2 L' 
5. (DNF(2:07.86)) Rw U' Uw2 Fw Uw2 L' F2 D' R2 B L B' D' Rw2 B2 L' Rw R Uw F2 Uw2 L D L' U2 D F L D2 Uw' B F' Uw' D2 Rw2 D' Uw' Rw B2 R 

Just gave up on the last one lol.


----------



## porkynator (Aug 1, 2013)

24.65 on video!

24.65[8.14] U R F2 L D2 B' U2 R U R' U2 R F2 R' F2 L2 U2 R F2 

x2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' L' U2 L U L' U L x2 (14/14)
F' L' D2 L U L' D2 L U' F (10/24)
x' L U' R' U L' U' R U x (8/32)
R U R' U R U2 R' L' U' L U' L' U2 L (14/46)

U' M' U R2 U' M U R2 (8/54)
y x U R2 U' M2 U R2 U' M2 x' y' (8/62)
L' U M' U2 M U L (7/69)
R U' R' U M2 U' R U R M2 (10/79)
x' D' U' R U M' U' R' U M D (10/89)

89 STM / 16.51 s = 5.39 TPS


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 1, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> Average of 5: 3:04.61
> 1. (2:39.60) L2 Rw2 Fw' Rw R2 D' Fw2 U' D Fw' L' Fw2 Uw' Fw F' Rw' B2 Rw2 Uw Rw2 L R' Fw L' F2 Rw R F D F' U2 F' Rw2 L2 D2 B2 U Rw2 Fw2 Rw2
> 2. 3:03.03 U2 L' U2 Rw' R L Fw R' L Rw' B D Fw2 D' L' B' L' Uw2 Rw2 D' B2 R' L Fw' U2 R' F2 B2 L Rw2 D2 R2 U' D' F2 Uw' F' L' D' R
> 3. 3:07.10 F D' Fw2 B F2 D' Rw Fw Rw F' Rw' U' D' Rw2 Uw2 L' Rw' B' Rw2 R' D2 L' Uw2 D2 F D L2 B R' L Fw R2 U' D' R' F2 Uw2 F2 Rw2 Uw'
> ...



Nice job.


----------



## uvafan (Aug 1, 2013)

1:24.39 mo3. Failed to get an ao5 though. off by 3 corners and 2 edges on the next two scrambles. :fp
[36.79]1:29.21 D' F R2 D2 B F L B2 U2 L' B2 U R D2 B D' F2 B2 U R2 B2 D2 F R D
[30.86]1:23.21 U2 D F' R' B D U R U' R2 L' F' U2 B2 L R F' U2 L D L B2 L' F2 U2
[32.04]1:20.85 R2 L2 D U R F2 B' R' D2 U2 F2 L B R U F D2 B2 U D' R' U' D L2 B2 

I'm quite happy with my accuracy improvement, I'm at ~50% now.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 1, 2013)

RCTACameron said:


> I know I'm a huge noob, but...
> 
> after around 3 years since I first tried...
> 
> ...



nise


----------



## Username (Aug 1, 2013)

45.09 3BLD PB single

L' F L2 D U' B R2 U2 F U' L2 B F U F2 R U2 R F L U' B' D2 R2 U'

3'/11 so lucky I guess

PB anyway


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 1, 2013)

Username said:


> 45.09 3BLD PB single
> 
> L' F L2 D U' B R2 U2 F U' L2 B F U F2 R U2 R F L U' B' D2 R2 U'
> 
> ...



Holy corners.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 2, 2013)

Felt like trying a multiBLD earlier today. 2/2 in 7:34.39

I held off posting because I figured I'd do something much better later in the day, but I'm too lazy.


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 2, 2013)

PB Average of 5: 27.81
1. 28.94 L2 B U L2 U2 B U L F' B2 L2 U2 D F2 L2 B2 R2 B2 U' D' 
2. (DNF(33.89)) R' U2 R2 B2 F2 R' D2 R' F2 R2 F R' B L2 D F U' F2 U' B2 
3. 26.76 D R2 U F2 D' B2 U' F2 D2 R2 U R B' F2 D' F2 R2 U L R U' 
4. 27.73 R2 F' L2 D2 U2 F' D2 F' D2 B2 L2 R D' F' L D' B' F L B' 
5. (25.24) F U F' U R2 L F' U R L U2 F L2 U2 B' L2 F2 B R2 U2 

Last three solves make a 26.58 mo3, which is 0.02 slower than my PB.

Also, the avg12 starting with solve 3 would have been way sub-30 if I hadn't DNFed the 11th solve.


----------



## uvafan (Aug 2, 2013)

1:02.19[29.64] F' D2 L' D2 L' D' U' R2 D' F' D2 L' B D2 R' U B D' U R2 L' B2 R' F U 
6|12 PB, I guess it counts as non-lucky
Very happy about the 32.55 execution.


----------



## Iggy (Aug 3, 2013)

34.93 3BLD, 2nd sub 35 and 2nd best time ever.


----------



## Micael (Aug 4, 2013)

Sessinator said:


> I've been doing a lot of BLD solves today and somehow managed to break my pb twice!
> First sub 50!
> 49.7s R2 B2 R2 B' D2 F2 R2 U2 B' L2 F L B' R' F U L2 U F U' R
> And second sub 50
> ...



To my best knowledge, that's the fastest BLD solve with M2/R2


----------



## Iggy (Aug 4, 2013)

14:05.55 5BLD PB, second success and sub NR, wtf. First scramble from the weekly comp.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Aug 4, 2013)

Lost the scramble. 
54.73 
8/8.
Many edges solved. PB


----------



## A Leman (Aug 4, 2013)

I am really bad at OH, but I tried 3BLD OH for the first time today. It felt very weird and I used table abuse. Memo was slow too.

Average of 5: 2:00.91
1. 2:04.65[16.07] B2 D2 L U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R B' L R D F2 L' F' L' D2 R' 
2. 1:52.90[14.62] D F2 L2 R2 F2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 B D2 F U2 R B' U L F2 
3. (1:40.77[18.58]) R2 F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 L' D2 B2 D B U2 R2 B2 F U' L' F' U' 
4. (DNF(1:39.91)[16.08]) F' R2 F' D2 B D2 R2 F L2 F L2 U' L' D2 R' B' D B U F' U' 
5. 2:05.17[16.53] U' F2 R' F' D' B D2 R' L2 U' L2 F2 R2 B' L2 F2 R2 D2 F' B2 U2


----------



## Flame838 (Aug 4, 2013)

First 3x3 BLD Success after one DNF!
13:29.34
D' L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 L' U2 R2 D F' L2 U L2 F R2 D L2 D B2 U2 R D L2 U'
Edges: AR BT JF DV XW X
Corners: FU JX TI BK B
Thanks Noah for the method


----------



## porkynator (Aug 4, 2013)

2/2 Multi PB!


----------



## Ollie (Aug 4, 2013)

*6BLD* 15:54.92[6:50] with a pop


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 4, 2013)

Ollie said:


> *6BLD* 15:54.92[6:50] with a pop



nise, uwr ?.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Aug 4, 2013)

Ollie said:


> *6BLD* 15:54.92[6:50] with a pop



Nice! Gogo sub-15 when you avoid pops.


----------



## Mikel (Aug 4, 2013)

Ollie said:


> *6BLD* 15:54.92[6:50] with a pop



Wow! That is insane.


----------



## vd (Aug 5, 2013)

3BLD mean of 3: 35.26
1. 38.61 F' L D' U L' B' F2 L2 R2 D2 R2 B2 L' U B' L2 R' D' F2 D2 B' U B U' L 
2. 36.42 L U' F L2 D F2 R' B' D2 F2 U' R' B D' F2 B R' L2 F' R2 D R2 B2 D' B 
3. 30.74 U F U2 L' R B2 F2 R U2 D2 L D2 B2 R L' B' D' R U2 R' L F' B L2 F


----------



## uvafan (Aug 5, 2013)

PB Avg5: 1:29.36
1. 1:20.73 L B' D B' R B2 U' B U' F B' U R' B L U' L B F D' B2 L' F2 U D'
2. 1:43.35 F2 B2 D B' F2 L' D2 R' U F2 D B' R2 B F2 L F R2 U2 L2 D U' R B R
3. (DNF) F U' R' B' R' U F2 B' L2 B' L2 F D' U F L F B' D F B2 R' D2 L F2
4. 1:24.00 U' L' F2 B2 L2 D L' D U' L F2 R B2 D2 F' R U' F L2 U2 R F B2 L' R2
5. (1:18.29) D2 F R' L2 B' L' R2 U2 R D R D B2 L B' R2 B2 F U B U B2 R' L2 B 

My accuracy has gotten better as my times have gotten lower.


----------



## Iggy (Aug 5, 2013)

6/6 in 15:34.58, finally. Had many pauses during execution though.


----------



## Ollie (Aug 5, 2013)

Average of 5: 2:47.52

1. (2:49.44) 
2. 2:47.38 
3. (2:24.35*[0:49]*) first ever successful sub-50?
4. 2:46.01 
5. 2:49.18


----------



## A Leman (Aug 5, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Average of 5: 2:47.52
> 
> 1. (2:49.44)
> 2. 2:47.38
> ...


Umm.........What?????????

I think that gave me the motivation I needed to quit the forum for a while.

sub50 memo so Pro


----------



## Rnewms (Aug 5, 2013)

Ollie said:


> *[0:49]*



WHAT. For a second I thought there was a typo.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 5, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Average of 5: 2:47.52
> 
> 1. (2:49.44)
> 2. 2:47.38
> ...



I can't even get a success. Wow. This gives me motivation to try.


----------



## DrKorbin (Aug 5, 2013)

Ollie said:


> 3. (2:24.35*[0:49]*) first ever successful sub-50?



Zomg how do u memo in sub-50?!!??
When will you attend a competition?


----------



## Sakoleg (Aug 5, 2013)

Ollie said:


> *6BLD* 15:54.92[6:50] with a pop


No video?


----------



## Ollie (Aug 5, 2013)

DrKorbin said:


> Zomg how do u memo in sub-50?!!??
> When will you attend a competition?



Soons <3



A Leman said:


> Umm.........What?????????
> 
> I think that gave me the motivation I needed to quit the forum for a while.
> 
> sub50 memo so Pro



I keep telling myself I'm going to quit the forums until comp time rolls around, but I'm silly.



Sakoleg said:


> No video?



Sadly not, twas done at night where the light would've been bad anyway. I can beat this


----------



## Riley (Aug 6, 2013)

29.48	R' D' F2 L F' L D B2 U L' U' B' U2 F R2 B F U R2 L2 B2 F' D2 F U
24.71	F2 B' D B' F U' F' U' D F B2 D L F2 R2 B2 U2 L U B F L2 U2 D' B'
29.48	L D' R' D R U' R U L D2 U F U' F B R B U2 F2 U' L F2 U2 F' B
27.90	U2 L' F' D2 U' R' B F D' R' U2 D2 L B' L2 U L2 D2 B' F2 U2 D B L' F'
31.27	U L2 D' R2 D F2 D' F2 B D' R B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 L2 B F2 R' D R' L2 D F2
37.80	B U2 L' R' D2 L R2 D' L2 D2 B D' U2 L2 B' U' D2 R2 B' L2 B D B U F'
DNF F2 D' B' D2 R2 D L' U' R D L2 R' F' B2 U' L2 F L' U R' L2 D F L F'
34.30	F2 U' F2 U' F' U2 D' B' D' L' F2 R' D' R' L' U2 B2 R' U2 D2 R D' F D2 U
33.02	D2 R2 U2 B2 R' F L B' D2 L R2 D L2 R2 B' D' L2 U' L' B D' L D B' D
33.97	R' U' L2 U2 R2 D' B2 D F' U2 R' L2 D2 L' F2 B' L D2 L F B2 U' R2 U' R'
39.44	D' L R D F' R' D' B' L B' U2 F' R' D2 B' U' F D' L R F' U2 L2 D' B
34.52	B' F2 R' U' F U2 R U' F' R' D R L' B' L' D' L R' B U B R' D R2 D2

= 33.12 PB avg12 on TTW

Lots a sub 30's today, maybe 8 in 40 solves (I forgot to count, already exed out of the tab).


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 6, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Average of 5: 2:47.52
> 3. (2:24.35*[0:49]*) first ever successful *sub-50*?


Ollie, you dog


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Aug 6, 2013)

Decided to do one random solve before bed and got a PB, so close to sub-2 now.

2:03.93[53.89] 8|10



Spoiler



Scramble: D2 F' U2 B' L2 F U2 F U2 F' D2 R U' L' F D' R' U2 F' R D' 

Memo: 

NiCk and kratos (God of War) playing Virtua Fighter with a football team (11 of them = XI) = NCGWVFXI

Edges: WaM LOw CaR FuQ ZeN (I use Z and X interchangeably)


----------



## Torch (Aug 6, 2013)

First 4BLD success! My third attempt.

25:24.73[13:33.37] 

Scramble: r D2 f' F L' f' U' R' D2 r' L' u D L2 F2 D B' r2 D2 u' B2 f r2 U' D B' r' D2 u U R L' D2 u' f2 R r2 u' f2 R 

Memo:
corners: DC BG XK S
centers: AMU NR KC SB LV EO FD GX HB
wings: IC MD WU VB PN HA LJ OS GR QE FK E

I use OP/comms/r2.


----------



## Martial (Aug 6, 2013)

PB ao12 : *40.42* (near to sub40...)

1. 38.22 
2. (DNF(21.05)) 
3. 39.76 
4. (33.52) 
5. 37.00 
6. 40.05 
7. 48.53 
8. 42.15 
9. 36.13+ 
10. 42.02 
11. 41.76 
12. 38.61


----------



## kunparekh18 (Aug 7, 2013)

3:49.09 R2 U' L2 B2 F2 D R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L' U F' D2 B L' B' D' L2 B'

sub-2 memo :3


----------



## Martial (Aug 7, 2013)

*28.10* L2 D' F2 U B2 U2 R2 U B2 F2 U F D B' F R' D2 B' F' L'
7th sub30


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 7, 2013)

I built a small card house blindfolded! Stupid I know but it is still a blindfolded accomplishment... I will try again and film it this time


----------



## Ollie (Aug 7, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> I built a small card house blindfolded! Stupid I know but it is still a blindfolded accomplishment... I will try again and film it this time



Lols, not stupid at all. Get it online!


----------



## Sessinator (Aug 7, 2013)

New personal bests!  
Mean of 3: 56.98s (50.59s, 50.58s, 1:09.47)
Single: 45.52 
F2 U B2 D' L2 U' L2 F2 L2 U' B2 R' F' R D' R U' B R B R'


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 7, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;97xRE2q3ppE]http://youtu.be/97xRE2q3ppE[/video]

Hey guys! So today I got bored and figured out how to build a card house blindfolded. It is not as hard as it looks. It is really just about using your hand and fingers to judge the right distance between the cards. Does anyone want a how-to on the method (or whatever you would call it)? Please rate, comment, share and all that other stuffs! 



> Lols, not stupid at all. Get it online!



You're always so nice Ollie


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 7, 2013)

Nice job!

This is reminiscent of the way I did fewest moves blindfolded. When it came time to write the solution (which of course I had to do blindfolded), I used my fingers and the pen itself to keep track of where I was as I progressed, so that the solution was reasonably readable and in order.


----------



## cubenut99 (Aug 8, 2013)

2:33.70 3BLD
good considering my success rate and my PB

Lost Scramble.


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 8, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> Nice job!
> 
> This is reminiscent of the way I did fewest moves blindfolded. When it came time to write the solution (which of course I had to do blindfolded), I used my fingers and the pen itself to keep track of where I was as I progressed, so that the solution was reasonably readable and in order.



Thank you very much!  

Wow that sounds really cool!


----------



## Mikel (Aug 8, 2013)

Multi-BLD PB

12/13 in 53:54 = 11 points

Previous PB was my 7/7 in 30:10 official from WC13 lol


----------



## Username (Aug 8, 2013)

YESYESYESYESYESYES

13/13 multiBLD in 1:00:39.59 (So that's 12/13 in 60:00  )

First attempt at 13 and PB (I'm counting it as 12/13 in 60:00)


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 8, 2013)

Username said:


> YESYESYESYESYESYES
> 
> 13/13 multiBLD in 1:00:39.59 (So that's 12/13 in 60:00  )
> 
> First attempt at 13 and PB (I'm counting it as 12/13 in 60:00)


Told you so. Nice job.


----------



## uvafan (Aug 8, 2013)

Username said:


> YESYESYESYESYESYES
> 
> 13/13 multiBLD in 1:00:39.59 (So that's 12/13 in 60:00  )
> 
> First attempt at 13 and PB (I'm counting it as 12/13 in 60:00)


Damnit now I have to buy some more cubes and beat this. Nice job! :tu


----------



## Robocopter87 (Aug 8, 2013)

Since my first BLD 9:39.91 I've dropped significantly.

I brought my record down to 8:30.
Dunno if I had one in the seven range but then 6:05.
Then in recent days I've brought it down to 5:25.
5:04.

And this morning I just solved in 4:27.78 [2:15.39].


----------



## uvafan (Aug 8, 2013)

1:13.29[~24]. PB for fastest memo. Would have been much faster but had to shot to wrong target once and had to undo.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 8, 2013)

uvafan said:


> 1:13.29[~24]. PB for fastest memo. Would have been much faster but had to shot to wrong target once and had to undo.



Dad memo. Faster than my third best or so.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 8, 2013)

4BLD 4:27.29 (2:34.40) 8|16|24. PB, and since no parity + no major mistakes or pauses, probably about as fast I could go at my current skill level.

Also did another 9/9 multi earlier today, nice to get another 100% even if it was a little slow at ~30 mins.


----------



## Ollie (Aug 8, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> 4BLD 4:27.29 (2:34.40) 8|16|24. PB, and since no parity + no major mistakes or pauses, probably about as fast I could go at my current skill level.
> 
> Also did another 9/9 multi earlier today, nice to get another 100% even if it was a little slow at ~30 mins.



Hell yes! Come and get me bro


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 8, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Hell yes! Come and get me bro



Catch you? I wish .


----------



## Iggy (Aug 8, 2013)

Username said:


> YESYESYESYESYESYES
> 
> 13/13 multiBLD in 1:00:39.59 (So that's 12/13 in 60:00  )
> 
> First attempt at 13 and PB (I'm counting it as 12/13 in 60:00)



Great job! I would try to beat this, but I don't have enough cubes.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Aug 9, 2013)

Finally sub-2 1:56.43[56.93] 6|10

B2 L F2 L' B2 R' U2 R2 U2 B2 D2 B D U2 B U' B2 U2 R B2


----------



## mycube (Aug 9, 2013)

not a success but near!

5BLD first attempt
5BLD: DNF by
- 4 T-Centers: dunno what happened
- 3 Wings: forgot two targets
- 3 Midges: comm in the wrong direction :/
in 34:32
nice time! and I am happy about the result because I did not rush through and it's still fast! memo about 26:00


----------



## Ollie (Aug 9, 2013)

3/3 2:29.11[0:55] - first Multi in weeks



Spoiler: scrambles



1. R2 F D2 F2 L2 B D2 F' D2 U2 F' R' B2 U F2 D' B L' D' F L' *(easy 10/6)*
2. D2 R2 U2 R2 F' R2 F' R2 F2 U2 R2 D' R U' F' L' B2 R B' L2 U2 
3. D2 F' L2 F' U' B2 L U' R' F' R2 L2 F R2 U2 D2 F B2 D2


----------



## mycube (Aug 10, 2013)

4BLD: 10:54.50 D Fw2 L R2 U Uw L2 Lw' Rw R F Uw' L U Dw Bw2 U2 L2 Lw Rw2 B2 Lw' R' Bw2 L Uw' F U D' L' D' Rw' F' L Dw2 L Lw R' U Dw2
nice centers! and fastest execution so far (~3:30)


----------



## Ollie (Aug 10, 2013)

A silly 2BLD session. Full speed (as you can tell by my huge head vein) = 39 consecutive successes



Spoiler: 14.07s ao5













Spoiler: stats



14.19, 18.73, 13.37, 19.98, 21.27, 19.65, 17.49, 29.59, 18.86, 14.07, 21.45, (9.36), 15.75, (12.39), 20.91, 26.00, 13.96, 15.29, 18.77, 22.79, 21.44, 13.99, 20.85, 17.94, 19.45, 16.18, 25.13, 18.96, 22.45, 12.77, 19.49, 23.66, (48.90), 19.51, 19.85, 41.46, 14.29, 23.78, (44.71) I basically guessed the 40's, lols

best mo3: 12.50 (σ = 3.20)
best avg5: 14.07 (σ = 1.68)
best avg12: 17.42 (σ = 3.61)
session avg: 19.81 (σ = 5.44)
session mean: 20.73





TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> Finally sub-2 1:56.43[56.93] 6|10
> 
> B2 L F2 L' B2 R' U2 R2 U2 B2 D2 B D U2 B U' B2 U2 R B2



 you're improving pretty fast!


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 10, 2013)

2-4 BLD. 1:50 memo

1. 4:19.15 
2) R' U2 F R' F2 R2 F' U F 
3) D' L2 U F R D F' B R B2 D F2 R2 U' B2 L2 F2 U B2 
4) B2 R f R' U D' R2 r2 F R' F B' D2 B2 F u2 B' D2 B2 D2 R' r' F2 u' f2 r' R2 u f' F' U' L2 F' r' F D F B u2 U2


----------



## joey (Aug 10, 2013)

1:41 with corners edges, edges, corners.


----------



## Mikel (Aug 11, 2013)

3x3 BLD: 46.69 

B2 F' D2 L2 U2 R2 F' D2 U2 L2 U' L2 F' U R' U2 F' L2 R2 D'

4 corner targets, 12 edge targets

Beats my previous PB by 11 seconds. This was just an easy scramble


----------



## joey (Aug 11, 2013)

I did over 20 3BLD solves today. I haven't done that many in a day for around 4 years.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Aug 11, 2013)

3BlD success 2:59.70, lost scramble, beats previous pb by 50 whole seconds, memo was 1:37 which is very good for me, 7 corner targets, 11 edge targets, parity ofc


----------



## Ollie (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm back to form on 3BLD - 41.15 Ao5



Spoiler: scrambles and times



1. (37.30) D2 B' U2 B' L2 F' R2 F' U2 L2 F2 U B L' U F' D' F' L2 D2 U' 
2. (44.18) U D' R2 L U2 D2 B L F' D F R2 F U2 B R2 L2 F L2 F D2 
3. 38.16 F2 U2 F R U' L' D' F R U F' D2 F R2 B2 U2 B U2 F U2 F2 
4. 41.14 B2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D2 U' F2 U L2 U' L' U' B D' B2 D B' L F L 
5. 44.16 U2 F D' F B' R' U L' B2 U' L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 R B2 L F2 R2 U2





joey said:


> I did over 20 3BLD solves today. I haven't done that many in a day for around 4 years.



<3


----------



## Iggy (Aug 11, 2013)

3BLD on ttw

41.53 PB mo3, sub NR 
45.69 avg5, 0.07 slower than PB
10 successes in a row

Also almost got my first avg12, but I started DNFing after the 10 successes. :fp


----------



## porkynator (Aug 11, 2013)

3BLD PBs

Average of 5: 29.41


Spoiler



1. 30.58[8.44] B2 L2 R2 D R2 B2 L2 F2 U' R2 D2 L F D2 L2 F' L2 R' U B' U'
2. (DNF(36.45)[14.41]) F2 D2 F U2 B' U2 L2 U2 B L D' R B' D' R' B' U R' B
3. 30.76[9.88] F R' U' B U' B U' F2 B2 R' L2 D' L2 U' B2 R2 F2 U B2 U2 L2
4. 26.88[9.61] U2 L2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U F R B' U' B2 D' R D2 L'
5. (25.11[8.11]) F2 U' F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 D' L2 R2 U R' D B2 L U' F2 U' B' U2 R


Average of 12: 35.92


Spoiler



1. 33.59[8.62] L' U' F' R' F' D' L' U B2 D2 R' U2 D2 L' B2 D2 L' B2
2. 35.52[11.22] U F B2 R2 D2 F L' F' R' F2 U' F2 D B2 R2 B2 U' F2 D' R2
3. (DNF(40.26)[12.73]) D F2 L2 D2 L2 U L2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F R2 D' L D' F' U2
4. 36.09[11.69] F L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F' D2 F L2 B' D B2 L' B' F2 D2 R2 U' R' B
5. 32.88[11.38] F L2 B L U' D' B U F' B' R F2 L2 B2 R D2 F2 B2 L
6. 44.40[9.48] R2 U F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 D2 F2 L F' R2 B L' U F' R' D' U2
7. 34.11[12.76] D' F2 U' B2 D2 R2 U' L2 U F2 U B U2 F D' L' R' F' U2 F2 U'
8. (28.10[10.76]) D2 L2 U' R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U' L2 B2 R' F' U' F2 R2 U2 R' B2 R2 F'
9. 42.73[10.43] U L2 U' L2 B2 D F2 D2 B2 R2 U B F2 L2 D' U R2 B2 U' R' U2
10. 31.94[11.11] U2 R2 D2 U F2 R2 U F2 U' L2 F2 R' D U2 L' D' F' L' D' B D'
11. 34.20[12.07] R B2 D' F2 L' U2 R2 F' U' R2 F2 L' U2 F2 B2 R2 B2 R B2 L'
12. 33.69[12.59] R2 F2 U' F2 U' L2 D2 R2 D2 U' R B' D' L' F L' D2 U2 F U


----------



## Ollie (Aug 11, 2013)

Sorry, posting too much in here. But I actually nearly pooed myself with this one.

2:07.28[0:50] D' f' R2 D2 u f2 u2 f2 R F u2 r2 B R2 r B R u U2 F R2 F' f R2 L2 D U u F2 u2 D2 f U2 L2 D2 f2 r2 R2 f2 D'



Spoiler: reconstruction



x y [memo]
[R2: [U' R' U, L]]
U' x L' D2 L' [U2] L D2 L' [U2] L2 x' U // ewww.
[B': [D2, R' U2 R]
[z: [R' D' R D R' D' R, U2]]

[u', r' U2 r]
[y: [2Uw' l' 2Uw, r]]
[R: [d, r' U r]]
[R': [r U2 r', d']]
[U' l2 U, r2] // didn't bother with fixed buffer = faster.
[d, U' l' U l]
x' U2 [r] U l' U' [r'] U l U x

[x' U' R' U: r2] [U R U': r2] // r2 case
U' L2 U' [r] U L2 U' [r'] U2
[x': [r2, U L' U']]
[3Uw: [r, U L U']]
[z': [R, U r2 U']]
[z': [l, U R U']]
[U' x': [r2, U' R2 U]]
[x: [r, U' L U]]
[l2: [r U2 r', D2]]
L' U' (wing parity) U L





porkynator said:


> 3BLD PBs



Nice!


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Aug 11, 2013)

Ollie said:


> you're improving pretty fast!



I'm determined to reach sub-1. I need to take the time to sort out all my letter pair images - I get sub-1 memo when I don't have to think about them now, but like 1:40 if I have to figure some out on the spot.


----------



## Iggy (Aug 11, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Sorry, posting too much in here. But I actually nearly pooed myself with this one.
> 
> 2:07.28[0:50] D' f' R2 D2 u f2 u2 f2 R F u2 r2 B R2 r B R u U2 F R2 F' f R2 L2 D U u F2 u2 D2 f U2 L2 D2 f2 r2 R2 f2 D'



wat


----------



## etshy (Aug 11, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Sorry, posting too much in here. But I actually nearly pooed myself with this one.
> 
> 2:07.28[0:50] D' f' R2 D2 u f2 u2 f2 R F u2 r2 B R2 r B R u U2 F R2 F' f R2 L2 D U u F2 u2 D2 f U2 L2 D2 f2 r2 R2 f2 D'
> 
> ...



Ollie you're insane , that's actually as fast as my 3bld  
I can see a Sub-2 coming very soon


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 11, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Sorry, posting too much in here. But I actually nearly pooed myself with this one.
> 
> 2:07.28[0:50] D' f' R2 D2 u f2 u2 f2 R F u2 r2 B R2 r B R u U2 F R2 F' f R2 L2 D U u F2 u2 D2 f U2 L2 D2 f2 r2 R2 f2 D'



Very very nice, your execution is obviously improving quickly whilst maintaining your consistent incredible memo. I thought you would take the 5BLD WR soon (with 4BLD taking some work) but I see you taking both now

Also, I learnt a lot from your reconstruction. Thank you :tu


----------



## Riley (Aug 11, 2013)

25.35, 34.15, 37.76, DNF(37.52), 30.26, 30.79, 31.60, 34.55, 30.51, 30.06, 37.62, 31.62 = 32.89 PB avg12 from the blindfold race. 

My consistency is actually going up.


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 11, 2013)

Getting an awesome blindfold! That is an accomplishment, right?


----------



## Mikel (Aug 11, 2013)

This is my PB Average of 5. (1:08.64) with my second best ever single (54.70).


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 11, 2013)

Average of 5: 37.04
1. (32.86) L' B2 R' U2 F2 R' F2 L U2 B2 U2 B R2 U2 R2 U' L U2 L' D2 
2. 41.48 B L U R2 D' B2 D2 B' L' B' R2 B' R2 U2 B D2 F' U2 F U2 
3. 36.48 R2 U F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U' F2 R2 D B' U F R F2 L' F R2 B U2 
4. (44.02) U B2 D' R2 U2 L2 F2 U B2 D2 L2 B D2 L2 F' L' F' R' B' U' F' 
5. 33.17 U2 B2 F L2 B R2 D2 R2 B L D' U' R' B L B' L' B'


----------



## Mikel (Aug 12, 2013)

First attempt at 2x2-5x5 Relay BLD: 36:08.70


----------



## Robocopter87 (Aug 12, 2013)

New PB 3:09.51, shaved off another minute. I've chopped off seven minutes since I solved it for the first time a month ago. Hopefully its still dropping. Memo was [1:37.69].


----------



## Iggy (Aug 12, 2013)

14:59.74 5BLD, 3rd success. Too bad it had slow memo.


----------



## Username (Aug 12, 2013)

21:03 5BLD kinda safety... Just wanted a success


----------



## Bhargav777 (Aug 12, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Sorry, posting too much in here. But I actually nearly pooed myself with this one.
> 
> 2:07.28[0:50] D' f' R2 D2 u f2 u2 f2 R F u2 r2 B R2 r B R u U2 F R2 F' f R2 L2 D U u F2 u2 D2 f U2 L2 D2 f2 r2 R2 f2 D'
> 
> ...



PB? Mad memo :O


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Aug 12, 2013)

My first post in the BLD forum. That's an accomplishment right?
Looking to get into BLD so you may have the privilege to see more of me


----------



## Ollie (Aug 12, 2013)

Yellowsnow98 said:


> My first post in the BLD forum. That's an accomplishment right?
> Looking to get into BLD so you may have the privilege to see more of me



Gogogo Ireland NR!


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 12, 2013)

Mikel said:


> First attempt at 2x2-5x5 Relay BLD: 36:08.70



Wow, very nice! The memo part is faster than my normal 5BLD memo


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Aug 12, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Gogogo Ireland NR!



Lol. I'll try my best. According to wca, Kelsey is the only Irish person with an official 3BLD success so I'm guaranteed second. (If I stick with it).


----------



## Sessinator (Aug 12, 2013)

Had a pretty decent 3BLD session today. 

New personal bests
57.75 avg5: (52.52), 53.78, 58.63, (DNF), 1:00.84
54.98 mo3: 52.52, 53.78, 58.63


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 12, 2013)

2:50 memo. First success in over a year.

1. 7:12.49 Bw2 D Lw F Bw2 D' Lw2 Bw' L' Dw2 L' D2 L' Lw2 R' Bw' D L' D' B R2 L2 D2 Dw Lw2 R' Fw Bw D U' F' Dw Fw Dw2 B2 Dw' D Bw' Fw' D2 R' Rw' B2 L2 Uw Fw2 Bw Rw Dw2 B' Uw D Lw' U2 Dw' L2 B Fw' R2 L


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 12, 2013)

Yellowsnow98 said:


> Lol. I'll try my best. According to wca, Kelsey is the only Irish person with an official 3BLD success so I'm guaranteed second. (If I stick with it).
> 
> Edit: also no Irish person has an official 3BLD ao5



:fp They don't do bld ao5s.


----------



## joey (Aug 12, 2013)

L2 F2 L F2 L' D F D' F2 L2 B2 R' U2 B2 L' U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 F2 U2 R L' F2 

1:16.82

My first "good" solve.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 12, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> 2:50 memo. First success in over a year.
> 
> 1. 7:12.49 Bw2 D Lw F Bw2 D' Lw2 Bw' L' Dw2 L' D2 L' Lw2 R' Bw' D L' D' B R2 L2 D2 Dw Lw2 R' Fw Bw D U' F' Dw Fw Dw2 B2 Dw' D Bw' Fw' D2 R' Rw' B2 L2 Uw Fw2 Bw Rw Dw2 B' Uw D Lw' U2 Dw' L2 B Fw' R2 L



Yay


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Aug 12, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> :fp They don't do bld ao5s.



Exactly. That's why nobody has an official ao5 lol.


----------



## Mikel (Aug 12, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Wow, very nice! The memo part is faster than my normal 5BLD memo



Nice! Yeah, usually I have to push myself to get 5x5 BLD memo sub-10, but in this attempt I took it slow and had a 9 minute memo for the 5x5.


----------



## Julian (Aug 13, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> 2:50 memo. First success in over a year.
> 
> 1. 7:12.49 Bw2 D Lw F Bw2 D' Lw2 Bw' L' Dw2 L' D2 L' Lw2 R' Bw' D L' D' B R2 L2 D2 Dw Lw2 R' Fw Bw D U' F' Dw Fw Dw2 B2 Dw' D Bw' Fw' D2 R' Rw' B2 L2 Uw Fw2 Bw Rw Dw2 B' Uw D Lw' U2 Dw' L2 B Fw' R2 L


PB?


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 13, 2013)

Julian said:


> PB?



I think so. Might even be my first sub-8.


----------



## bjs5890 (Aug 13, 2013)

First sub-2, I just got a 1:50.44, old best was 2:24. I lost the scramble, but it wasn't too lucky 8/10. I've had a painful number of dnfs faster than my best, so this wasn't completely unexpected, but still quite exciting


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 13, 2013)

24.12 single. Lost the scramble but it was 10 and 6.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 13, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> 24.12 single. Lost the scramble but it was 10 and 6.



Onice.


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 13, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Onice.



I think it's only my 2nd or 3rd sub-30 lol.


----------



## Julian (Aug 13, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> I think it's only my 2nd or 3rd sub-30 lol.


I remember you having a couple 28s


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 13, 2013)

Julian said:


> I remember you having a couple 28s


Really? I might've, but I think I only got 1 or 2.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 13, 2013)

12:45.95 3/3 multi PB

went slow on memo (about 7 minutes) and even slower on execution, because I was using comms about 70% of the time. Former 3 cube PB was ~15 minutes lol.


----------



## Sessinator (Aug 13, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 12:45.95 3/3 multi PB
> 
> went slow on memo (about 7 minutes) and even slower on execution, because I was using comms about 70% of the time. Former 3 cube PB was ~15 minutes lol.



Nice improvement!

I'm not really into multi, but decided to give it a go with 2 cubes. After a couple of DNFs...
First success: 2/2 5:45.72


----------



## Torch (Aug 13, 2013)

2:47.59[1:06.78] 7/11 3BLD 

PB by a minute!


----------



## A Leman (Aug 13, 2013)

8/8 MBLD

27:53.96[17:10.57]

This felt quite safe so that's good.


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 13, 2013)

3BLD 4th sub-NR 

39.38s

B D F R2 D' R' U B2 D R2 D' F U' B2 R' U L' B U L2 F' U' L' U2 B2

corners:
y [U R U' : L] y'
D' [L2 : U R2 U'] D
D x' [U' R' U : L2] x D'

edges:
U' [u' L' u : M2] U
y' [F R F' : M'] y
x' [U' R2 U : M2] x
L' R2 U [M' : U2] U' R2 L
[M : D2]


----------



## cubenut99 (Aug 13, 2013)

2:04.79[1:09.74] F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U' R2 U2 B2 L2 D B' L2 D B2 R U' R2 U F L

3 BLD PB First sub 2:30 success haha.


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 13, 2013)

Also rolled to PB ao12: 52.46

1	53.51s	B2 D B2 U' R2 F R2 B U2 R2 B2 U' R2 D L' B' R' B' D L2 U L F2 D B	
2	49.93s	B L2 U2 L' F' L' B' R2 D2 R' B' L' F U' R2 F2 U' B2 L' U' R2 F R' F2 R	
3	DNF(55.37s)	F R2 D B' R' D L' D2 F D2 B D' B L U' B' D2 R' F' U' L' D' L2 F' R2	
4	47.67s	B' U' B' D' R U2 F U' R2 U2 L D2 B2 R U' F2 R' U' B2 L' D' L' D2 B2 L'	
5	48.20s	U L' D' F D2 L2 B2 R' B2 L' D2 L U2 R D2 B L2 D' L F2 D F R D R'	
6	58.32s	D L' F' U L2 B' L2 U L2 F' D2 R2 D2 B2 L D' L2 B2 R2 F2 L B D2 L' B	
7	1:05.20min	D' F D R' D2 B2 U2 R' U B2 L' U R D B2 D F R' D2 F L2 D B2 L' F'	
8	39.38s	B D F R2 D' R' U B2 D R2 D' F U' B2 R' U L' B U L2 F' U' L' U2 B2	
9	51.93s	R B R B2 L F2 U2 F' R D R U' B' R' F D' R2 U2 L2 B' D F2 L' F2 U'	
10	48.93s	U2 F' D' L F2 L D B2 L U R' D R' F' L' U L F2 D B2 D' L2 F2 R2 F	
11	53.71s	R' F' R' F' U2 L' F2 R B R' U F R2 F' R B D R' F' U' L' D2 R' U' F'	
12	47.22s	F D F L' U' L' D2 B L' U2 F2 L2 B' D2 R' D B' U2 F2 L2 B2 L' U' B' D


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Aug 13, 2013)

tseitsei said:


> 3BLD 4th sub-NR
> 
> 39.38s
> 
> ...



That's quite a low move count.
What method are you using?


Also I was able to solve 10 edges. The most pieces I've ever solved. My first 3bld success will come soon. Hopefully.


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 13, 2013)

Yellowsnow98 said:


> That's quite a low move count.
> What method are you using?
> 
> 
> Also I was able to solve 10 edges. The most pieces I've ever solved. My first 3bld success will come soon. Hopefully.



I use commutators for both corners and edges. (but for a beginner I would recommend M2 for edges and old pochmann for corners)

And yeah that solve was 67 moves if I counted correctly, which indeed is quite low move count because I only had 6 corner targets and 10 edge targets 
Normally it would be about 20-30 moves higher...


----------



## CHJ (Aug 13, 2013)

5BLD 13:14.16 (6:40)

twas not really a nice scramble, just a good safe solve apart from losing 2 mins memo on centres


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Aug 13, 2013)

tseitsei said:


> I use commutators for both corners and edges. (but for a beginner I would recommend M2 for edges and old pochmann for corners)
> 
> And yeah that solve was 67 moves if I counted correctly, which indeed is quite low move count because I only had 6 corner targets and 10 edge targets
> Normally it would be about 20-30 moves higher...



thanks.
I'm using old Pochmann for edges too, but I'm a beginner so I'll look at M2 so I don't learn an inferior method when I could just as easily learn a better method.


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 13, 2013)

WUT just happened!

PB 44.99 avg5 
1. 32.55s 
2. DNF(48.97s) 
3. 40.82s 
4. 56.95s 
5. 37.21s 

2 solves in avg5 that were faster than previous PB single

and 32.55 is PB single by 6 seconds  I don't know how on earth I pulled that off... 
Memo was insanely fast and execution was WAY different it has ever felt before...So smooth and I knew what to do well in advance  . And scramble wasn't even THAT lucky 6|11

I'll never be able to break this PB again (or at least in a very long time  )

32.55s	F D2 B' R' F' U F2 U2 F U' B2 D' F' D R' F L' D' L' B' R F U B D
corners:
y [U R U' : L2] y'
R2 [R' D' R : U2] R2
y L' [U R U' : L2] L y'

edges:
x' [M2 : U' R2 U] x
B' [M2 : U R2 U'] B
R' [R' D R : E] R
L' B' [U2 : M'] B L
[M : D' R D]

parity:
y L2 [T-perm] L2


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 13, 2013)

PB. 1:01 memo.

1. 2:23.85 D2 Fw2 B2 U2 D' Fw2 Rw D2 L Rw2 D R' F' Fw L Fw F' Rw2 D2 F' Fw' Rw' R' D2 F2 L2 B2 Fw2 Uw2 D Fw B2 R Rw2 Uw2 Fw' F' Uw2 Rw L2


----------



## Riley (Aug 14, 2013)

39.77 with a pop. <3

But I put it, an edge, in the wrong way.

Also first 4BLD success since worlds, 6:45. Giant pause between centers and wings.


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 14, 2013)

4BLD PB 

5:07.01min	R2 B2 Uw' R2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 Lw' B2 Uw' R2 Dw' B' Dw' Rw Bw2 R Fw' R' Dw' Rw2 Fw Dw' B' Uw2 L2 B Lw' B' Rw2 B' Rw' Uw B2 L' B Dw Lw' Fw' D

+/w/c == 16/22/8 no parities

memo was insanely fast about 2:15 when normally its sup-3... execution was also nice sub-3


----------



## cubenut99 (Aug 14, 2013)

3BLD

3:28.85[1:40.83], 
2:46.09[1:25.05], 
3:17.05[1:38.93]

Mo3= 3:10.66 Slower then what my normal times are, but just happy for the successes. PB Mo3!


----------



## Ollie (Aug 14, 2013)

*UWR* Ao5 2:42.12. Only got the first three solves on film 

1. 2:32.55 D2 L U L' U r L2 u2 U F2 B' r2 B2 R f D2 B2 f' D L f2 B' r' B F R2 F R' L F2 R' B U f' r L2 u' f' U2 D' 
2. 2:49.07 f' r2 D f L' U' r' D r2 D u r f' u f' R F u R2 f F2 D2 B D' r U D2 F' u2 f2 u2 U B R' u2 U' B f' r2 u 
3. 2:44.75 D U2 B2 U u2 r' L2 f2 U' F' f U2 B2 R2 U2 f' R r D' u' L' f L R2 D' U B' U R u' B R B f' D' R2 F2 f U D2 
4. (DNF(3:35.48)) R U2 L2 F f' D' r' B' D' f2 R' D2 f2 r2 f2 r2 D' R u r' L' f' B' r2 B' R2 L D2 u B u' F' r2 u2 L r2 R' F2 U' F2 
5. (2:26.71) r U2 B' U2 f' u' L' u2 F2 R2 D F2 B r' L R2 U R2 B' F2 U2 B2 F2 R' B f2 r' D' f' U' B' U' B' R2 B r D f2 r' L2

EDIT: video on the way, and lol, best Mo3 = best Ao5


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 14, 2013)

And yet another sub-NR solve 39.40 
I'm starting to get more of these.

Still need easy scrambles to get anything sub-45 tough  that one was 9'|6


----------



## Bhargav777 (Aug 14, 2013)

Ollie said:


> *UWR* Ao5 2:42.12. Only got the first three solves on film
> 
> 1. 2:32.55 D2 L U L' U r L2 u2 U F2 B' r2 B2 R f D2 B2 f' D L f2 B' r' B F R2 F R' L F2 R' B U f' r L2 u' f' U2 D'
> 2. 2:49.07 f' r2 D f L' U' r' D r2 D u r f' u f' R F u R2 f F2 D2 B D' r U D2 F' u2 f2 u2 U B R' u2 U' B f' r2 u
> ...



A video on walkthrough 4x4 BLD and some thought processes please :O


----------



## mycube (Aug 14, 2013)

1:23.06 D' B2 U L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U L B U2 F D' B2 L' F' R' B' U

edges:
R U' M2 U R2 U' M2 U R 
B' M2 U' L2 U M2 U' L2 U B
U' D' L D M D' L' D M' U
y U L2 U' M' U L2 U' M y'
M' U M' U M' U2 M U M U M U2

corners:
U L' D2 L U' L' D2 L
U2 R' D R U2 R' D' R 
U y x L' U' L U' L' U2 L R U R' U R U2 R' B'

had a huge pause while execution, so it could be better 
tipps?


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Aug 14, 2013)

Solved corners only using comms, and without looking to work out the comms. I think I actually found it easier to find good ones than when I'm doing it sighted (that or I just got easy cases - PI LN ST JT in speffz).


----------



## Sessinator (Aug 15, 2013)

New mo3 personal best! 

47.74 mo3 
1. 47.61 D R U R F' U F L U F' U2 D' F2 L2 U L2 D L2 U' R2
2. 47.30 D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 B' L2 F' L2 F' L R' F' U L2 B2 L B2 R2 B2
3. 48.31 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 D2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 B F2 D' R' D L' B' D' R' U'

Wasn't expecting this! Content with the progress I've made so far this summer. Also noticed today marks 3 weeks since my first sub 1. Switching to letter pair images and changing the memo order has helped. Still using M2/R2.


----------



## Ollie (Aug 15, 2013)

2-5BLD relay 12:34.32[6:10] 

2) R' U' F' R2 F' R F' R2 U2 
3) F2 D2 B2 F2 R' U2 F2 L U2 F2 R' U' R2 B F2 R2 F2 R' D' L 
4) U2 F' D' U2 r' F' L R' u D F2 L2 U' F2 R' u2 f u r2 D' L' D' f2 u2 U' L F2 f B D U' F2 R' B' L B F2 R2 B F 
5) D2 b L2 R' f D' d' F2 U2 L' U' b' F' l' b' L' D' L2 f' l' R' L' u2 f' U l2 B U L' l u' R r F2 U F u U r D L' d' b2 L2 U' u2 D' B2 r R' B R2 D' b' R' B' F' U' b D'



Spoiler



2, 3 and 4 scrambles were stupidly easy. 5 also has easy x-centers.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Aug 15, 2013)

Ollie said:


> 2-5BLD relay 12:34.32[6:10]
> 
> 2) R' U' F' R2 F' R F' R2 U2
> 3) F2 D2 B2 F2 R' U2 F2 L U2 F2 R' U' R2 B F2 R2 F2 R' D' L
> ...



Please go to a competition!!!!


----------



## Micael (Aug 15, 2013)

Ollie said:


> 2-5BLD relay 12:34.32[6:10]
> 
> 2) R' U' F' R2 F' R F' R2 U2
> 3) F2 D2 B2 F2 R' U2 F2 L U2 F2 R' U' R2 B F2 R2 F2 R' D' L
> ...



sub-10 this now.

Seriously, that's very impressive! :tu


----------



## Mikel (Aug 15, 2013)

Ollie said:


> 2-5BLD relay 12:34.32[6:10]
> 
> 2) R' U' F' R2 F' R F' R2 U2
> 3) F2 D2 B2 F2 R' U2 F2 L U2 F2 R' U' R2 B F2 R2 F2 R' D' L
> ...



Wow, that's insane!


----------



## Riley (Aug 16, 2013)

Probably my second fastest solve ever: 20.80 on ttw

D' L' U2 R' L F' U D2 F D2 R L' U' F2 R2 B2 U L D2 R F2 D2 R' F D


----------



## Ollie (Aug 17, 2013)

3 silly scrambles = Mean of 3: 2:35.88

1. 2:33.37[1:03] F D' F2 B2 U' L' D L D2 L U2 L' U2 B' f' u D L2 r' R' U2 D F u' f' U2 u2 L F u2 R2 L2 D B2 L R r F' f L2 
2. 2:28.38[0:59] F' B' R2 f2 L u U2 r' U2 R L2 U2 D2 L2 B U2 D' B r2 F' r' R L' u' r2 u' R r' U u L2 f r' L2 B f F r u2 F 
3. 2:45.89[1:07] L2 F' R2 D2 B D2 F2 L' r u U f' D f2 F B R' B2 r f u2 U2 D F2 R D B' R f' r' R u2 D2 F2 U' D' R2 F2 R2 D


----------



## Iggy (Aug 17, 2013)

5:28.76 4BLD on cam. Also got a 4:50.89 DNF off by a few wings.


----------



## GaDiBo (Aug 17, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> PB Average of 5: 27.81
> 1. 28.94 L2 B U L2 U2 B U L F' B2 L2 U2 D F2 L2 B2 R2 B2 U' D'
> 2. (DNF(33.89)) R' U2 R2 B2 F2 R' D2 R' F2 R2 F R' B L2 D F U' F2 U' B2
> 3. 26.76 D R2 U F2 D' B2 U' F2 D2 R2 U R B' F2 D' F2 R2 U L R U'
> ...



Wow! How many time you need for practice to the first bld solve? Now I can comfortable with bld but can not start the first blindfold 

my average about 5 minutes but just for edges


----------



## vd (Aug 18, 2013)

Got quite lucky with scramblers, so pb mean of 3 33.95 for 3BLD: 
1. 34.15 R2 D B2 D B2 L2 U' F2 R2 U F2 L D' U' L R' D B' D' U F 
2. 30.27 B2 U' F2 R2 U L2 U2 L2 D' R2 D' R B2 F2 D2 L2 R' U L' F U' 
3. 37.44 R2 F2 D' U2 L2 U' F2 D2 F2 U2 R' B' D' R' D L2 B F R' U'


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 18, 2013)

Yay. Got a success while performing for family.  I said about 2 minutes. They thought less.


----------



## Ollie (Aug 18, 2013)

*UWR* 2:05.34[0:47] 

R' u' B2 F' L u2 B2 D2 u2 R' r' L2 f' r' L2 F u2 B2 R2 U2 r D' L D R B r2 B u2 f2 D L f' u B' u' B' D' r f'


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 18, 2013)

Ollie said:


> *UWR* 2:05.34[0:47]
> 
> R' u' B2 F' L u2 B2 D2 u2 R' r' L2 f' r' L2 F u2 B2 R2 U2 r D' L D R B r2 B u2 f2 D L f' u B' u' B' D' r f'



Whoa. I'm still trying for a success lol and you are breaking uwr. Now gogogo WR!


----------



## Mikel (Aug 18, 2013)

Ollie said:


> *UWR* 2:05.34[0:47]
> 
> R' u' B2 F' L u2 B2 D2 u2 R' r' L2 f' r' L2 F u2 B2 R2 U2 r D' L D R B r2 B u2 f2 D L f' u B' u' B' D' r f'



This is getting dangerously close to sub-2 minutes. This scares me.


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 18, 2013)

Ollie said:


> *UWR* 2:05.34[0:47]
> 
> R' u' B2 F' L u2 B2 D2 u2 R' r' L2 f' r' L2 F u2 B2 R2 U2 r D' L D R B r2 B u2 f2 D L f' u B' u' B' D' r f'



Now that's just totally ridiculous (spelling?) 
It takes me 50s to memo only centers in a good solve  ~1min in a normal one...
So I just can't understand how you can possibly memo that fast...

Also 1:18 execution is faster than I can solve 4x4 with my eyes open


----------



## Username (Aug 18, 2013)

Ollie said:


> *UWR* 2:05.34[0:47]
> 
> R' u' B2 F' L u2 B2 D2 u2 R' r' L2 f' r' L2 F u2 B2 R2 U2 r D' L D R B r2 B u2 f2 D L f' u B' u' B' D' r f'





GOGO 4BLD WR!


----------



## Iggy (Aug 18, 2013)

Ollie said:


> *UWR* 2:05.34[0:47]
> 
> R' u' B2 F' L u2 B2 D2 u2 R' r' L2 f' r' L2 F u2 B2 R2 U2 r D' L D R B r2 B u2 f2 D L f' u B' u' B' D' r f'



So close to sub 2, and sub 50 memo!


----------



## etshy (Aug 18, 2013)

Ollie said:


> *UWR* 2:05.34[0:47]
> 
> R' u' B2 F' L u2 B2 D2 u2 R' r' L2 f' r' L2 F u2 B2 R2 U2 r D' L D R B r2 B u2 f2 D L f' u B' u' B' D' r f'



I told you that a sub-2 is coming , keep it up


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 18, 2013)

Ollie said:


> *UWR* 2:05.34[0:47]
> 
> R' u' B2 F' L u2 B2 D2 u2 R' r' L2 f' r' L2 F u2 B2 R2 U2 r D' L D R B r2 B u2 f2 D L f' u B' u' B' D' r f'



Gogogo Bill, steal this.

Nice solve anyway though.


----------



## Riley (Aug 19, 2013)

4BLD PB: 4:32.16

I always get my PB's while timing with a stackmat. 

L D' Uw' F2 Fw U2 D' Rw' L' B Uw U2 Fw U' Fw2 B2 F2 Uw2 F2 Rw B' R Fw2 Uw L B' R B' L' R2 B' D U' L' Fw R' U' L R Fw2

and also 22.02 3BLD, best on cam: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U11dEzEYyPg

Scramble: U L B D' F2 B2 L F' B' R' U D L2 U R2 U R2 F2 U' F2 D 

It was 12/4.


----------



## Julian (Aug 19, 2013)

Ollie said:


> *UWR* 2:05.34[0:47]
> 
> R' u' B2 F' L u2 B2 D2 u2 R' r' L2 f' r' L2 F u2 B2 R2 U2 r D' L D R B r2 B u2 f2 D L f' u B' u' B' D' r f'


Insane man, great job.


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 19, 2013)

Ollie said:


> *UWR* 2:05.34[0:47]
> 
> R' u' B2 F' L u2 B2 D2 u2 R' r' L2 f' r' L2 F u2 B2 R2 U2 r D' L D R B r2 B u2 f2 D L f' u B' u' B' D' r f'



You are only allowed to stay at my house for Guildford competition if you get a sub2 beforehand.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 19, 2013)

Mollerz said:


> You are only allowed to stay at my house for Guildford competition if you get a sub2 beforehand.



I hope that only applies to Ollie ...


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 19, 2013)

Ok Matt, you have to do it on mega instead


----------



## Ollie (Aug 19, 2013)

Mollerz said:


> You are only allowed to stay at my house for Guildford competition if you get a sub2 beforehand.



Will you accept a 2:10?


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 19, 2013)

Average of 5: 2:44.51
1. 2:44.17 Rw2 B F L2 B F' Uw' D' R Rw' Uw Rw' B' Fw2 Uw D R L' B F2 Uw' U2 L Rw2 R D' Fw' U L2 F2 R U2 F B Rw U' B' U2 L' Fw' 
2. (2:37.58) R2 F' Fw B' L' Uw' Rw2 R2 B2 L' D2 L' R D' R D' Fw2 Rw' R' Uw2 F2 R Fw2 B Uw2 U2 D2 R B' L2 Uw L Rw2 U B Fw U B2 Rw2 D' 
3. 2:48.22 F' Fw2 R' F L' Fw2 Uw D U2 R Uw2 L2 B U2 B2 Rw' L' U2 L2 F2 B Fw Rw2 F2 Fw' Rw2 D' Uw Rw2 D2 F2 L2 Uw' D U' B F2 R' F L' 
4. (DNF(2:46.39)) Uw Fw R' L' Fw' U B Fw Rw2 L F Rw2 D2 Uw U Rw' R2 B' F' Uw' D Fw2 U Fw' Uw' Rw U R L' Uw2 U' R' Fw' Uw Rw L' U Rw U' Fw' 
5. 2:41.14 L U' D2 Uw2 F D Fw B D Fw U' D' B' U D Rw' B Rw F2 L' R2 Fw F2 D U' R' L2 F D U Uw2 L' Uw2 D' Rw2 R L2 D' R Fw2


----------



## Julian (Aug 19, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> Average of 5: 2:44.51
> 1. 2:44.17 Rw2 B F L2 B F' Uw' D' R Rw' Uw Rw' B' Fw2 Uw D R L' B F2 Uw' U2 L Rw2 R D' Fw' U L2 F2 R U2 F B Rw U' B' U2 L' Fw'
> 2. (2:37.58) R2 F' Fw B' L' Uw' Rw2 R2 B2 L' D2 L' R D' R D' Fw2 Rw' R' Uw2 F2 R Fw2 B Uw2 U2 D2 R B' L2 Uw L Rw2 U B Fw U B2 Rw2 D'
> 3. 2:48.22 F' Fw2 R' F L' Fw2 Uw D U2 R Uw2 L2 B U2 B2 Rw' L' U2 L2 F2 B Fw Rw2 F2 Fw' Rw2 D' Uw Rw2 D2 F2 L2 Uw' D U' B F2 R' F L'
> ...


Nice consistency


----------



## Ollie (Aug 19, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> Average of 5: 2:44.51
> 1. 2:44.17 Rw2 B F L2 B F' Uw' D' R Rw' Uw Rw' B' Fw2 Uw D R L' B F2 Uw' U2 L Rw2 R D' Fw' U L2 F2 R U2 F B Rw U' B' U2 L' Fw'
> 2. (2:37.58) R2 F' Fw B' L' Uw' Rw2 R2 B2 L' D2 L' R D' R D' Fw2 Rw' R' Uw2 F2 R Fw2 B Uw2 U2 D2 R B' L2 Uw L Rw2 U B Fw U B2 Rw2 D'
> 3. 2:48.22 F' Fw2 R' F L' Fw2 Uw D U2 R Uw2 L2 B U2 B2 Rw' L' U2 L2 F2 B Fw Rw2 F2 Fw' Rw2 D' Uw Rw2 D2 F2 L2 Uw' D U' B F2 R' F L'
> ...



Jeez, we're virtually neck and neck at the moment. I-I-Must... practice... MORE.


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 19, 2013)

Julian said:


> Nice consistency


Thanks. My success rate has improved a lot haha.


Ollie said:


> Jeez, we're virtually neck and neck at the moment. I-I-Must... practice... MORE.


Yep, hopefully someone will get sub 2 soon. For me, it's hard to practice extensively (more than 10 solves), since it gets quite tiring and memo can get mixed up, etc.


----------



## joey (Aug 19, 2013)

1:24 after not cubing for a few days. This is getting easier somehow :/

edit:

DNF(1:18.88), 1:24.25, DNF(1:46.83), 1:21.14, 1:28.28, DNF(1:50.85), 1:33.94
shame, I wanted an avg5.


----------



## Ollie (Aug 19, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> Thanks. My success rate has improved a lot haha.
> 
> Yep, hopefully someone will get sub 2 soon. For me, it's hard to practice extensively (more than 10 solves), since it gets quite tiring and memo can get mixed up, etc.



Aye, I know the feeling. I've found that alternating between 4BLD and 5BLD helps with the memo (I have different journeys for each) and having a 15 min break (aka a tea break) every 3 4BLD solves is easier and I can carry on for longer.


----------



## porkynator (Aug 20, 2013)

*number of times: 23/25*<---WTF?
best time: 28.72
worst time: 47.14
best avg5: 31.16 (σ = 2.94)
*best avg12: 33.94 (σ = 2.49)*<---PB
session avg: 35.83 (σ = 3.81)


Spoiler



Session average: 35.83
1. (28.72) R L U' F' L U' F2 R2 L B D2 R2 U F2 B2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 D'
2. 30.31 B L2 B D2 B U2 L2 D2 U2 B2 R2 D R F' U R2 U R' F' D F
3. 34.43 L2 U B2 U' B2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 D' L D2 B D2 U' B L2 B2 R' D
4. (28.74) L' F2 L' F2 D2 R' F2 R2 F2 R D2 U' R U2 L2 D2 U' B' U L
5. (DNF(38.69)) F' R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B' R2 F' D2 B' R U B L' R2 U F2 R
6. 36.39 D2 U2 L' U2 R U2 L' B2 L B2 R B' U F2 L2 B R2 D F D'
7. 34.88 L' B' R2 B R B' L F2 D R' U D2 B2 U L2 D2 F2 B2 D' B2 U
8. 34.74 D2 R2 D2 B2 U' F2 D' B2 F2 U B2 R' U2 F' D2 U2 L' F D2 R U2
9. 36.30 F R2 D2 B' U2 B U2 F2 D2 B' F2 U R D2 R D2 R F R B D
10. 35.13 L2 B2 U R2 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 D U F' R2 F' D' L' R F' L' B D
11. 33.59 U R2 D L2 R2 D2 B2 D B2 R2 U F' L B2 D' U2 R' B' U' R2 U2
12. 34.86 U2 R2 D L2 D F2 D F2 L2 B2 D2 R' D F L F L B D F R2
13. 35.46 L2 D F2 U2 B2 U R2 D2 B2 F2 U' R' D' L' D F' U R2 U2 L2 U
14. 30.54 L2 U2 F2 D L2 B2 U2 R2 U' F2 D' R' B L2 R' F' D' B' F' D2 R2
15. 33.14 R2 F' U2 R2 B' D2 B L2 B2 R2 F2 R' D R2 F L' F2 D' L B U2
16. 38.84 B' U B R D' B2 R2 L F U R2 B2 D' F2 L2 U2 R2 D L2 U2
17. 38.44 D2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F' U2 B' D2 R2 F2 L' D' L2 B2 L' R' U' L2 D F2
18. (DNF(34.59)) U' B2 L' B U F2 D' F2 B R U F2 D2 R2 L2 D L2 F2 D
19. 47.14 B U D R B' L U' D2 L F' U2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 B L2 U2 B
20. 36.87 R U2 L F' U2 F2 B' U' L F U2 B U2 D2 R2 U2 F' D2 R2 F
21. 30.56 L2 U2 D' R2 B R' F' D2 B D2 R F2 L' B2 R' U2 D2 F2 R L
22. 35.68 R2 D' B2 F2 D' B2 D' B2 D2 R2 B2 L R' F' D F R D F R2 U2
23. 41.93 U' L2 D F2 D' B2 U F2 D B2 D2 B' U' L B2 U' L2 B R B' F2
24. 37.72 R2 L F' L' U L2 U2 R D B' U2 L2 B2 U2 L' U2 L' U2 B2 D2
25. 35.48 U2 L' B2 R2 U2 L' D2 F2 D2 R U2 B L B2 F' L R' F U'


----------



## mande (Aug 21, 2013)

Haven't had a 3BLD DNF since last week...thats probably because I'm practicing safety solves only
Probably a success streak of around 30, am not really counting


----------



## Bhargav777 (Aug 21, 2013)

mande said:


> Haven't had a 3BLD DNF since last week...thats probably because I'm practicing safety solves only
> Probably a success streak of around 30, am not really counting



Awesome jiiii


----------



## Ollie (Aug 21, 2013)

Last BLD preparations:

2345BLD relay 11:24.52[5:57]

I've got the memo and half of the 5BLD on film, same old same old. I'll cry if I have more camera issues on Saturday.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 21, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Last BLD preparations:
> 
> 2345BLD relay 11:24.52[5:57]


Best of luck !  Your relay is about as fast as my average 4BLD


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 21, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Last BLD preparations:
> 
> 2345BLD relay 11:24.52[5:57]
> 
> I've got the memo and half of the 5BLD on film, same old same old. I'll cry if I have more camera issues on Saturday.



Faster than half my 5BLD attempts :O. I need to beat this time at the weekend on a 5BLD or I will feel silly.


----------



## Riley (Aug 21, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Last BLD preparations:
> 
> 2345BLD relay 11:24.52[5:57]
> 
> I've got the memo and half of the 5BLD on film, same old same old. I'll cry if I have more camera issues on Saturday.



Ollie, you're too good.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 21, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Last BLD preparations:
> 
> 2345BLD relay 11:24.52[5:57]
> 
> I've got the memo and half of the 5BLD on film, same old same old. I'll cry if I have more camera issues on Saturday.



You better get a WR in big bld. Either one is fine.


----------



## Ollie (Aug 21, 2013)

Riley said:


> Ollie, you're too good.



N'aww you


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 22, 2013)

5BLD 9:49.04 (5:48.08) . Bring on Guildford.


----------



## Iggy (Aug 22, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Last BLD preparations:
> 
> 2345BLD relay 11:24.52[5:57]
> 
> I've got the memo and half of the 5BLD on film, same old same old. I'll cry if I have more camera issues on Saturday.



Good luck! 



bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> 5BLD 9:49.04 (5:48.08) . Bring on Guildford.



Nice! Good luck to you too.


----------



## Ollie (Aug 22, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> 5BLD 9:49.04 (5:48.08) . Bring on Guildford.



YESSSS


----------



## CHJ (Aug 22, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> 5BLD 9:49.04 (5:48.08) . Bring on Guildford.



this....... nice!

oh and 11:29.99 5BLD (5:21)


----------



## mycube (Aug 22, 2013)

8:52.74 B2 F' Rw F2 Rw2 B Fw' R Fw' F' D2 L' R' B D2 U2 Fw U L' Rw2 R' Uw U' F' R2 Fw Rw Uw' L Rw Fw R' D2 Uw2 U2 L' D' R U' Fw'

first sub10  nice memo and very fluent execution


----------



## joey (Aug 22, 2013)

1:10.93, DNF(1:52.99), 1:17.58, 1:44.25, 1:12.35

1:24 avg5.


----------



## mycube (Aug 23, 2013)

finally my first 5bld success!
26:09.58 Fw' Dw Lw' Bw Rw' Bw2 F' Lw R U' Bw F Dw Lw R Dw' Fw2 U Rw2 Fw2 Bw' Rw2 Lw2 U2 Rw F' Rw' Uw2 Rw2 U' Bw Dw' F' R Fw' Uw L2 R Dw2 B2 Lw2 U R2 U2 D Fw B U2 D' B2 Fw' D2 Bw' Rw D2 R2 Fw2 D2 U2 Fw'


----------



## Username (Aug 23, 2013)

mycube said:


> finally my first 5bld success!
> 26:09.58 Fw' Dw Lw' Bw Rw' Bw2 F' Lw R U' Bw F Dw Lw R Dw' Fw2 U Rw2 Fw2 Bw' Rw2 Lw2 U2 Rw F' Rw' Uw2 Rw2 U' Bw Dw' F' R Fw' Uw L2 R Dw2 B2 Lw2 U R2 U2 D Fw B U2 D' B2 Fw' D2 Bw' Rw D2 R2 Fw2 D2 U2 Fw'



Awesome!


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Aug 23, 2013)

First 2BLD success. Wasn't timed though.


----------



## Roman (Aug 23, 2013)

2-4 BLD relay in 7:00.71
First attempt, first success

[video=youtube_share;iOdwSJjT3vY]http://youtu.be/iOdwSJjT3vY[/video]


----------



## etshy (Aug 23, 2013)

Roman said:


> *2-7 BLD* relay in 7:00.71
> First attempt, first success



Good Job  I've seen the other 2-7 relay , impressiveeee , you'll get it soon I'm sure  

P.S: typo


----------



## Roman (Aug 23, 2013)

etshy said:


> P.S: typo


Fixed, thx


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 24, 2013)

38.30 3BLD

ULTRALOL scramble: 4/6''

did 100% normal M2/OP to not messup

could have easily done full comms except for one.

Here is what I should have done:

Corners: 
z R' U L U' R U L' U' z
F' r U R' U' R' F R

Edges:
x' U2 M2 U' R2 U M2 U' R2 U' x
x' U' R' U M2 U' R U x U' L' U M2 U' L U (Normal M2)
U2 M' U L2 U' M U' L2 U
x z M' U M U2 M' U M' U M' U2 M U M2


----------



## Iggy (Aug 25, 2013)

33.46 3BLD. Second best time ever. Scramble was easy: 6'/8

R2 B' R2 U2 B2 F' R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D B' U2 R2 B L B2 L F

Would've been PB if I didn't use OP for 2 targets. :/


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 25, 2013)

WOOHOO!

8/8 MBLD in 59:46.

Here's the good news: It was official!


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 25, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> WOOHOO!
> 
> 8/8 MBLD in 59:46.
> 
> Here's the good news: It was official!



You're killing it.


----------



## Iggy (Aug 25, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> WOOHOO!
> 
> 8/8 MBLD in 59:46.
> 
> Here's the good news: It was official!



Well done!


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 25, 2013)

PB ao12 51.86s

1	52.96s	L D F2 D L D B U R2 U' L' U F2 U' R' B L' U R' U L U R' B U2	
2	45.49s	D B U' B R B R B R2 U2 B U' F2 R' F2 R D R' U' B D2 R U B2 R2	
3	50.37s	B' U' B D' F2 U2 L' F U' R2 F2 U2 F' U2 F D L B L B2 D2 L' B' R2 B'	
4	59.25s	R U' B' D' B2 L B L' F2 R D' R' D2 B R2 D' R' U B D R F D2 L D2	
5	54.13s	B U F' U2 R2 F L U' R U2 L' F D B' D B R' B2 L' D2 F2 D' B' U2 R'	
6	50.38s	R2 F U2 R2 U2 L2 F' U' B R B' D' B2 L B U B' D' R' B U' B R2 B2 L'	
7	53.12s	D' F L2 D2 R F R B U' L F R' D B2 L B2 L2 D' F2 U' B' D2 R' D' B2	
8	50.88s	F' U F R D' B' D' R2 F2 L2 D' L D L' F' L B U R' U' F2 D2 B U2 R'	
9	45.89s	R2 F L D2 F2 D2 R' D' F R D F U B2 D2 R' U2 F' D2 L2 F L2 U2 F' L'	
10	DNF(44.76s)	R B U' L' U' F U' L F' D F' L2 B2 D2 R U L' B' L' U' R F2 U F D 
11	43.85s	R2 F' D R' D B D' R F2 R2 D2 B' R U2 B' R' F' U2 B' D' F R F R F2	
12	56.12s	L' U L2 F' R' F2 U2 R' B' L U' B U' R D' R2 F D' F2 U2 F2 D' B2 D' F


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 25, 2013)

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG!!!!!!!!!!!
4BLD SUCCESS!!!!
16th attempt. 4x4=16. Weird. anyway
Scramble (from Mark2): U2 Rw D' B L' Rw2 Uw2 L2 B2 Rw' F L' Rw2 R Uw R U Rw Fw' Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 R' B2 F D U' F Uw L R F R U2 Rw' D' Fw F U L2	
8:50.8x[3:40]!
13/24/8 iirc. 
Yay!


----------



## BaconCuber (Aug 25, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG!!!!!!!!!!!
> 4BLD SUCCESS!!!!
> 16th attempt. 4x4=16. Weird. anyway
> Scramble (from Mark2): U2 Rw D' B L' Rw2 Uw2 L2 B2 Rw' F L' Rw2 R Uw R U Rw Fw' Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 R' B2 F D U' F Uw L R F R U2 Rw' D' Fw F U L2
> ...



Um, someone's excited.


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 25, 2013)

BaconCuber said:


> Um, someone's excited.



He deserves to be.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 25, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG!!!!!!!!!!!
> 4BLD SUCCESS!!!!
> 16th attempt. 4x4=16. Weird. anyway
> Scramble (from Mark2): U2 Rw D' B L' Rw2 Uw2 L2 B2 Rw' F L' Rw2 R Uw R U Rw Fw' Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 R' B2 F D U' F Uw L R F R U2 Rw' D' Fw F U L2
> ...



wat super fast memo


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 25, 2013)

3BLD *1:02.33* D2 B2 U' F2 D B2 U2 F2 D' L2 U L' D L2 B F' L R2 F R' U' 
6/10

PB by 10 seconds. Sub one here I come...


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 25, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> He deserves to be.



Yeah. If you watch any of Rami's reactions, mine was 75% of that. So pretty excited. 



antoineccantin said:


> wat super fast memo



Ikr. I thought I was going to blow it since it was so fast. I usually avg 4:30 for memo. I memoed centers, reviewed, memoed wings, reviewed wings, memoed corners and then started. 
It's weird cause I do worse with rooms. I do better just going for it.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 25, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Ikr. I thought I was going to blow it since it was so fast. I usually avg 4:30 for memo. I memoed centers, reviewed, memoed wings, reviewed wings, memoed corners and then started.
> It's weird cause I do worse with rooms. I do better just going for it.



What method then? Sentences?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 25, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> What method then? Sentences?



Yeah. My memo was:
U DIMinished RaCial FoWls (fouls). JaGger TeXts On. 
XM radio has Quite a Bit of a FEe. I eNVy the WR holder TeC HuG. PLay with JUice. AO DIe KiM. 
the RIght SeVen BMLQ


----------



## Ollie (Aug 25, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG!!!!!!!!!!!
> 4BLD SUCCESS!!!!
> 16th attempt. 4x4=16. Weird. anyway
> Scramble (from Mark2): U2 Rw D' B L' Rw2 Uw2 L2 B2 Rw' F L' Rw2 R Uw R U Rw Fw' Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 R' B2 F D U' F Uw L R F R U2 Rw' D' Fw F U L2
> ...



The persistence paid off  Great potential, you have


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 25, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Yeah. My memo was:
> U DIMinished RaCial FoWls (fouls). JaGger TeXts On.
> XM radio has Quite a Bit of a FEe. I eNVy the WR holder TeC HuG. PLay with JUice. AO DIe KiM.
> the RIght SeVen BMLQ



What execution method?


----------



## CHJ (Aug 25, 2013)

First ever sub6 4BLD success! 5:52.41 (2:40)
Oh yh, tis official too! Came second to ollie


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 25, 2013)

Ollie said:


> The persistence paid off  Great potential, you have



Yep  Thanks. Yay. 



antoineccantin said:


> What execution method?



U2/r2/OP


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 25, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Yep  Thanks. Yay.
> 
> 
> 
> U2/r2/OP



You might want to go a big slower in memo so you can execute faster and with less pauses. I've gotten 2:30 executions with U2/r2/OP


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 25, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> You might want to go a big slower in memo so you can execute faster and with less pauses. I've gotten 2:30 executions with U2/r2/OP



I don't have many bad pauses. My tps just really sucks.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 26, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> I don't have many bad pauses. My tps just really sucks.



Film your execution. I want to see.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 26, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Film your execution. I want to see.



Ugh. Probably won't get a success. But I'll do one.


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 26, 2013)

49 memo.

1. 2:14.92 U F2 Fw U' B' U R B2 F Uw L2 U' R' U' F2 B U2 D R2 Fw2 Uw' Rw' F Fw2 D2 L U' R' L2 Uw2 U' Rw B' D Uw' U' Rw' D2 Uw Rw2


----------



## Julian (Aug 26, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> 49 memo.
> 
> 1. 2:14.92 U F2 Fw U' B' U R B2 F Uw L2 U' R' U' F2 B U2 D R2 Fw2 Uw' Rw' F Fw2 D2 L U' R' L2 Uw2 U' Rw B' D Uw' U' Rw' D2 Uw Rw2


Nice, awesome memo.


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 26, 2013)

Julian said:


> Nice, awesome memo.



Thanks.

Also,

Average of 5: 2:40.72
1. 2:35.68 
2. 2:52.32 
3. (2:25.77) 
4. (DNF(2:20.55)) 
5. 2:34.15 

UWR?


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 26, 2013)

After three months and about 100 fails I had my first 3 X 3 BLD success.

Sramble D' B R2 D2 R' U2 F' B U' L U' F2 D' L2 U B2 U B2 U L2 (Weekly comp 34)

edges: IN VA JK XS LR
corners: UB PH CW DV

I also filmed it and it's in my Youtube link.


----------



## Patrick M (Aug 26, 2013)

It only took me like three attempts...lol i hope it didnt take anywhere near 100 haha


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 26, 2013)

Patrick M said:


> It only took me like three attempts...lol i hope it didnt take anywhere near 100 haha



No seriously I did more than 100 solves that failed.  At one point I started to solve the cube with my eyes open doing cross, and two pairs. Then the remaining ieces I try to memo and solve blind. Even that I failed most of the time. Most BLD solvers and tutorial say it is not as hard as you think. If I had known that it would be this hard I probably would not have started to learn BLD. Now that I have had one success after hanging in there I like it a lot. At least I pretty quickly know my ABC's for the positions. Only thing to work hard on is memoing.. I so suck at memorizing. Right now I have no system (other than corner ULB is A etc). I need to come up with a list for the letterpairs so that memo is more natural.


----------



## Gordon (Aug 26, 2013)

But you had only a little bit over one minute for memo. I think this is a fantastic time! I need around 5-6 minutes for memo and most of the time it's wrong.


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 26, 2013)

Yes, normally I take way more. But this time I had no new cycles and stuff. Only 5 egde-letter pairs and four corner letter pairs.. That is a lot easier.. Most of the time when I have solved half the cube and do the rest memo and solve, when there is a flipped corner or edge it takes me more than a few minutes to memo for only a few pieces LOL..


----------



## mycube (Aug 26, 2013)

WHAT?!
5BLD 18:42.37 Dw2 Lw' D2 L' R2 D2 L2 Uw Rw2 R2 Uw2 Bw Fw Uw2 Bw' Uw2 L D2 L2 Dw' Fw' L' B' Fw2 Dw2 R2 B' U B U' Lw' D2 U2 B Lw' Bw' U Bw' L' B2 Dw2 B2 Rw B2 Dw R Uw' B2 Bw' Dw' Uw2 Bw Fw D' F' Dw Uw Rw2 B2 L' 
unexpected sub20  fastest attempt and pb by 8 minutes, second success


----------



## mycube (Aug 26, 2013)

and 3x3 single
1:17.63 U R D2 L F D' R' L U' F2 R2 D2 F2 U2 R F2 L' D2 R2 F2
second fastest time and fastest time with fullBH

edges:
L2 U M2 U' L' U M2 U' L'
y F' L' F M' F' L F M y'
M D R' D' M' D R D'
M2 F' R2 F M2 F' R2 F
L' U M2 U' L U M2 U'
U' M D L2 D' M' D L2 D' U (i know there are better ones)

corners:
L2 U' R' U L2 U' R U
R' L' D2 L U2 L' D2 L U2 R
z F2 R U R2 U' R' F2 R U R2 U' R'


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 26, 2013)

47.12	

U2 L B2 U' F L' F L2 F D2 U F R2 D2 R' L' F' U2 D' B2 D2 L B U2 L' or 3'''/11

Second best time ever. M2(well, 40% comms)/OP ofc because of fast memo.

58.76 right after


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 26, 2013)

56 memo.

1. 2:11.32 Rw Uw' D U' B D R F' Rw2 B2 U B2 Rw' U' B D2 F' U Fw Uw2 Rw' F2 Rw' R' Uw' Fw' Uw' D' U L2 D2 Uw' U Rw L' Uw' F' Fw Uw2 L'


----------



## Ollie (Aug 26, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> 56 memo.
> 
> 1. 2:11.32 Rw Uw' D U' B D R F' Rw2 B2 U B2 Rw' U' B D2 F' U Fw Uw2 Rw' F2 Rw' R' Uw' Fw' Uw' D' U L2 D2 Uw' U Rw L' Uw' F' Fw Uw2 L'



gogogo sub-2! and start filming stuff please


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 26, 2013)

Ollie said:


> gogogo sub-2! and start filming stuff please



Yeah I might. But first I have to find a camera and such lol.


----------



## etshy (Aug 27, 2013)

MegaBLD 58:xx.xx , on the beach @7 AM  , it was a hand scramble though


----------



## Roman (Aug 27, 2013)

etshy said:


> on the beach



It's cool to solve puzzles outdoors, I love it too 
And congrats on MegaBLD, I've never done it.


----------



## porkynator (Aug 28, 2013)

3BLD PB. Done in competition style: cube covered, random orientation, using my keyboard as a stackmat (between me and the cube before I picked it up).
23.52 B' L2 B2 R' F L2 B2 D F D2 F2 U2 R D2 R2 B2 L U2 L U2 

R U2 R' U' R U' R' L' U2 L U L' U L (14/14)
L' U R' U' L U R U' (8/22)
y' L U' R U L' U' R' U (8/30)

Fw' L2 U L U L' U' L' U' L' U L' Fw (13/43)
y Lw L2 U L U L' U' L' U' L' U L' Lw' (13/56)
y' M' U R' U' M U R U' (8/64)
x' y L2 U L U L' U' L' U' L' U L' (11/75)
z L2 U' M U L U' M' U L (9/84)

I didn't use the blind mode on qqtimer, but I guess the memo part (counting uncovering the cube and finding my orientation) was slightly sub10.
This would give 84 STM / 13.52 s = 6.46 TPS which is unbelievable for me.
I don't know how it happened. I thought I might have stopped the timer before finishing the solve, but I am sure I have pressed the spacebar when I had finished, and I didn't see the timer running after that. So I probably did it.


----------



## mycube (Aug 28, 2013)

waaaaaat 
1:04.44 F2 R2 L2 D F2 D F2 D L2 D' U' F' L' B L2 D R' B' D' R D' U2

edges:
L' U M2 B' R' B M2 B' R B U' L
F' R2 F M2 F' R2 F M2
y' x M' U R U' M U R' U' x' y
U M B' L' B M' B' L B U' (z2 y L2 U M' U' L2 U M U' would be better)
U M' U L U' M U L' U2

corners:
R' F' R2 F R U2 R' F' R2 F R U2
L' D L U L' D' L U'
D2 U' L' U R2 U' L U R2 D2


----------



## Ollie (Aug 30, 2013)

4:09.31[1:40]

2) F2 R' F U' R' U F2 R' F' R' 
3) F2 R2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U2 L' U' B L' U' L F2 D F2 R' 
4) D2 u' U' r U' f u B' R2 U' B' F' u2 D r2 U2 B2 f' R2 U' D2 L2 R2 F2 r2 U B2 R2 L' B' U D R f u2 r D' U L' f'


----------



## etshy (Aug 31, 2013)

Roman said:


> It's cool to solve puzzles outdoors, I love it too
> And congrats on MegaBLD, I've never done it.



thanks  you should try it , I'm sure you could sub-25 or even sub-20


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 31, 2013)

1:19.62 (36.58). Pyra because ... I don't really know, it was kinda fun at Guildford. Probably try for sub-1 AO5.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 31, 2013)

Grass

1:28.33 ao5. 
1:14.70 single.


----------



## Ollie (Sep 1, 2013)

25.95[8.xx] 3BLD PB 

F2 U' R2 D' R2 F2 D2 L2 D' L2 U R' B2 F2 D' R' F' D' U R' U' [10/6]


----------



## Ollie (Sep 2, 2013)

*4BLD Ao5 * - 2:41.21 

2:41.54, 2:39.21, 2:42.88, (2:35.10), 3:05.41


----------



## Username (Sep 2, 2013)

Ollie said:


> *4BLD UWR Ao5 * - 2:41.21
> 
> 2:41.54, 2:39.21, 2:42.88, (2:35.10), 3:05.41



Amazing!


----------



## mycube (Sep 2, 2013)

sorry ollie, i think cuboy63 has the uwr.

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ishment-Thread&p=893639&viewfull=1#post893639


----------



## Ollie (Sep 2, 2013)

mycube said:


> sorry ollie, i think cuboy63 has the uwr.
> 
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ishment-Thread&p=893639&viewfull=1#post893639



Whoops, didn't see this! Noice


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 2, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Whoops, didn't see this! Noice



Bill <3

You're fast too though.


----------



## Ollie (Sep 2, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Bill <3
> 
> You're fast too though.



Thanks


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 2, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Thanks



No, you sure are good enough. 

Bill <3


----------



## cuboy63 (Sep 3, 2013)

lol. Took lots of breaks in between. After the fifth solve I reviewed a bit longer to increase success rate. First 5 are 2:43.16 ao5. DNF was off by 2 centres.

Average of 12: 3:00.92
1. 2:41.56 F Uw D2 L2 Rw2 R' Fw B F2 U' F2 R' Uw2 B' Rw2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L B' L Uw B L Fw U' F Rw B2 R2 Fw2 Uw R' B' F2 U L2 Fw U2 
2. 2:51.60 B L Fw' B Rw2 R L' Uw2 F' B2 Rw2 Fw' L2 U2 B2 D R2 B F Rw' L2 F' U Fw' L' R Rw B2 Fw U B Uw2 R2 Uw D' L2 U F Fw D' 
3. (2:35.80) Rw2 D L R Fw2 L D L R' F' R Rw' D2 Uw2 B2 Fw D U' R Fw Rw' Uw Rw D2 Uw' B L' F' Uw2 F Fw2 R2 Uw2 D' R Uw' L' F' Fw2 Uw2 
4. 2:41.03 Rw' U R F' R2 U R2 Fw2 L' Uw2 R Rw Fw' B' D' Rw2 R' Fw2 F2 Uw2 Fw Rw2 L' U R L' U2 Rw2 F L' Fw2 B' D2 Uw2 Rw Fw2 F D' Fw2 U2 
5. 2:46.89 Rw Uw R Fw D Rw F' L2 F Fw' B Rw Fw' B' F2 L2 Rw' U' L' Uw Rw' R' Uw' L Fw Uw' L2 Fw2 B' D2 U' B' F2 Fw2 L' F2 Fw B2 D' Fw' 
6. 3:20.83 Rw' R2 Fw2 Rw2 D' F D Uw' F' Rw D Fw' Uw' L Fw' L2 Uw' Rw Uw' D' Rw2 Uw2 U2 F L' U D2 F' R' B2 R2 Uw2 Rw' L2 U R B' D' U' F' 
7. (DNF(3:00.91)) F' R F B Rw' L' Uw2 Rw Uw' U L2 R' B2 U' Fw2 U' R F2 L2 B2 U2 D2 Rw L Uw2 Rw' B2 D' Uw B2 U2 Uw D Rw B Rw2 Uw' L D U 
8. 3:12.98 Fw' Uw' B2 D' Fw B' F' Uw B2 R B2 L' F Rw F' Fw2 U' Rw' R' Uw Fw2 F' Uw U2 Fw2 D B Uw2 Fw2 B' D' Fw' F2 L2 Rw F2 B D Rw F' 
9. 3:02.57 R2 B2 Fw Rw' U Rw R2 Uw B2 F L2 D' L' Uw2 F2 B' L U2 B' R' Rw D2 Fw2 U' B U R2 Fw' B2 L U2 Rw' Uw Fw F R Rw2 U' L' U2 
10. 2:43.38 R Uw2 L' Rw Uw2 F R' F Rw' Fw2 Rw' F' Uw2 Rw2 U D2 Uw' Rw2 B R F B L' D2 L' Uw' D2 U2 R' F Rw2 Fw' D2 U' Fw L' F' L' R Fw 
11. 3:10.54 B2 L' B2 R2 Fw2 L' U2 R' L Uw2 D' F' L2 U2 Rw R2 F B' Rw B Rw U2 R F' Fw' Uw' R' Rw L2 Fw' Uw Fw' B' F' Rw' R2 D L2 F2 B 
12. 3:37.83 Fw' L2 D' Rw' L' R' B L' R2 Rw Uw2 R' B2 U D' Fw2 L2 Fw D Fw L2 F Fw2 D B Rw F U2 L Uw2 R2 Uw Fw' B D' Fw' F' Uw2 D F


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 3, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> lol. Took lots of breaks in between. After the fifth solve I reviewed a bit longer to increase success rate. First 5 are 2:43.16 ao5. DNF was off by 2 centres.
> 
> Average of 12: 3:00.92
> 1. 2:41.56 F Uw D2 L2 Rw2 R' Fw B F2 U' F2 R' Uw2 B' Rw2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L B' L Uw B L Fw U' F Rw B2 R2 Fw2 Uw R' B' F2 U L2 Fw U2
> ...



:tu

I suggest you practice a bit of multi BLD though, so you can smash NR.


----------



## acohen527 (Sep 3, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> lol. Took lots of breaks in between. After the fifth solve I reviewed a bit longer to increase success rate. First 5 are 2:43.16 ao5. DNF was off by 2 centres.
> 
> Average of 12: 3:00.92
> 1. 2:41.56 F Uw D2 L2 Rw2 R' Fw B F2 U' F2 R' Uw2 B' Rw2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L B' L Uw B L Fw U' F Rw B2 R2 Fw2 Uw R' B' F2 U L2 Fw U2
> ...



Wat

It's obviously UWR, but has anyone else gotten a 4bld avg. 12?


----------



## cuboy63 (Sep 3, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> :tu
> 
> I suggest you practice a bit of multi BLD though, so you can smash NR.



I suck at multi so I don't think it'll be worth it. Plus it's way too time consuming


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 3, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> I suck at multi so I don't think it'll be worth it. Plus it's way too time consuming





How many are you planning to try?


----------



## cuboy63 (Sep 3, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> How many are you planning to try?



Maybe 3 or 5 lol


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 3, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> Maybe 3 or 5 lol



you gonna get sub-5 5/5?


----------



## cuboy63 (Sep 3, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> you gonna get sub-5 5/5?



lol no. That's ridiculous.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 3, 2013)

acohen527 said:


> Wat
> 
> It's obviously UWR, but has anyone else gotten a 4bld avg. 12?



I did it a long time ago, but it was probably somewhere between 3 and 4 times this average time.  I think back when I did it, I was still averaging over 10 minutes.


----------



## Ollie (Sep 3, 2013)

I believe Arrik Leman has done this too 



> ao12 4bld


brb


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Sep 3, 2013)

Doing 12 4BLD attempts in one day is impressive enough, a nearly sub-3 AO12? 



Ollie said:


> brb



gogogo


----------



## A Leman (Sep 3, 2013)

Ollie said:


> I believe Arrik Leman has done this too
> 
> 
> brb



Yes. I have 1 avg12, but I don't think it is easy to compare it to Bill Wang's since my accuracy goes down pretty sharply when I rush a solve and 3:00 seems ridiculously fast.


----------



## Riley (Sep 4, 2013)

4:19.60. 2:36 memo, so 1:43 execution. No pauses in execution at all. 

Scramble # mysterious from the weekly comp, look at your own discretion:



Spoiler



Uw' L2 Rw D L2 R2 Uw2 L' D' Uw R U Rw U2 B Fw2 Uw' Fw' R2 D F2 D2 Uw2 U' B F2 D' U R' D2 B2 Uw R' Fw Rw U' Fw' Rw2 R2 U'


Spoiler



it's scramble 1






edit: wat

3:54.07. 2:16 memo, so 1:38 execution. Again, no pauses.

Scramble # mysterious from the weekly comp, look at your own discretion:



Spoiler



R' U' B2 L2 D2 L2 Fw' Uw2 Rw2 R2 D2 Uw' B' Fw2 L R Fw Uw L' F2 L2 Uw' L2 Rw' R Fw' Rw2 R F2 L' B' Fw R' Uw' B' F Uw2 U' B' Uw2


Spoiler



it's scramble 2


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 4, 2013)

42mm Zhanchi in class

1:00.45 BLD single

F' L' U F' B' R F U' B' D R2 F2 U' L2 U' L2 F2 D L2 D 

8/10', so not lucky at all (especially corners). Used one corner comm.


----------



## Tao Yu (Sep 4, 2013)

*58.57* 3BLD. First sub 1!
D' B2 D2 B R' D' L F B R L2 D' F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 D L2 D2

6''/8''

Still using M2/OP. Will switch to BH/3style when my accuracy improves.


----------



## mycube (Sep 5, 2013)

wat.

1:15.86 R2 U L2 D' U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F' U R2 F R' D2 U R' D' F D2
1:18.78 R2 B2 D R2 D' U2 R2 B2 U' R2 U' B' R' L2 U' L U B2 F2 U F'
1:04.82 F2 U2 B2 R2 L2 D R2 F2 D' R2 U2 F' R' B' F' R2 B' R F' R2 B'
1:03.05 R2 U F2 U L2 U' R2 U L2 B2 U F' D' U2 R D' F' R' D B' R' U2
DNF(1:11.95) L2 B2 D2 R2 D2 U' F2 L2 F2 L2 U2 R F L' B F U' R' F L' F2 U'

1:13.15 average of 5 and 1:08.88 mean of 3 

the 1:03 is also pb:
R2 U F2 U L2 U' R2 U L2 B2 U F' D' U2 R D' F' R' D B' R' U2

edges:
B U L U' M' U L' U' M B'
L' U M2 U' L U M2 U'
R U' M2 U R' U' M2 U
B2 M2 B' R' B M2 B' R B'
R2 U' M2 U' L2 U M2 U' L2 U2 R2
U2 R' U M' U' R U M U

corners:
y r L D2 L' U' L D2 L' U r' y'
R' U R D' R' U' R D
y' L D' L' U2 L D L' U2 y
R2 U R D2 R' U' R D2 R
y R U2 R' U' R U' R' L' U2 L U L' U L


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 5, 2013)

So I had a wtf session...

1. 29.81 R2 D2 R2 F2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 D U2 B' F2 D F' U' B R' B2 R U 
2. 23.94 U2 B L' U L D' F' U2 R' U2 F' D B2 U F2 D B2 D2 B2 D L2 
3. (DNF(42.90)) R2 L D2 F2 L D' B L D R B2 L2 F2 B R2 B U2 L2 U2 R2 F 
*4. (22.61) F' R' D' F' R' D' R B L F' L2 U' L2 U' F2 B2 D L2 B2 D' B2 
5. 23.58 U' L2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 D' U2 F2 R2 B' R2 F' U' B2 L B2 L' D F **
6. 31.80 D F2 L2 U2 F2 U F2 D B2 D L' U' B' L F D L2 R' F U2 R' *

PB Average of 5: 25.78
*PB Mean of 3: 26.00*

I thought I was going to get PB avg12 too, since I got a 24 on solve 8, but then I got two DNFs.

Anyway... easy scrambles are easy.


----------



## acohen527 (Sep 5, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> So I had a wtf session...
> 
> 1. 29.81 R2 D2 R2 F2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 D U2 B' F2 D F' U' B R' B2 R U
> 2. 23.94 U2 B L' U L D' F' U2 R' U2 F' D B2 U F2 D B2 D2 B2 D L2
> ...



Lol faster avg5 than mo3... Long time no see in this forum


----------



## Joey VOV (Sep 6, 2013)

First successful 3BLD solve just a second under 14 minutes, then after a DNF, I got a 5.58  I guess improvement does come pretty quickly.


----------



## porkynator (Sep 6, 2013)

6/6 in 14:02.58[8:26.55]
I think it's PB


----------



## Ollie (Sep 6, 2013)

*4BLD* Ao12 2:53.81

Mostly safe memos, averaging around 1:15-1:20 because full-speed memo after full days of work is stressful^2. Plus I just wanted the Ao12!

2:59.71, 2:52.12, 3:00.88, 2:54.38, 2:40.06, 2:55.36, (3:01.08), 2:59.42, 2:48.47, (2:39.21), 2:56.71, 2:50.95

EDIT: *3BLD* PB Ao5 36.93 

1. 35.26 F2 D2 F2 D R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D' L U' B F R' U B L2 D2 F 
2. (28.78[11:xx]) R2 F2 U' R2 D B2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B' U B D U' R' U' F D F *[10/8]*
3. (42.70) U F2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F R' U2 B L2 R' B D L' R 
4. 38.28 D2 B L2 B2 U2 B2 R2 F R2 D2 R2 D F' R' D2 U L2 U2 L D' F' 
5. 37.26 L2 U2 D' F2 B R' F B D R L' B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L F2 L


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 6, 2013)

Ollie said:


> *4BLD* Ao12 2:53.81



descent


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 6, 2013)

5x5 bld 34:16.91[22:41.53]


----------



## DuffyEdge (Sep 6, 2013)

Ollie said:


> *4BLD* Ao12 2:53.81



Impressive !


----------



## porkynator (Sep 7, 2013)

FOINALLY 3BLD NR 37.93
There is still a round to improve it. Or to have it improved by colo.


----------



## Iggy (Sep 7, 2013)

porkynator said:


> FOINALLY 3BLD NR 37.93
> There is still a round to improve it. Or to have it improved by colo.



Finally, congrats.


----------



## TDM (Sep 7, 2013)

porkynator said:


> FOINALLY 3BLD NR 37.93


Congrats! 3rd, 4th and 5th were close.


----------



## Maskow (Sep 7, 2013)

mo3: 21.29 xD
1. 21.79 (7.30/14.49; 10/8) F2 U2 R L2 U' D' L R F2 D' F L2 F2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 R' B2 D L' F2 U2 D2
2. 20.73 (6.74/13.99; 10/6) D L F' R' L2 F R2 L2 F2 B R L' B' R' B L' D2 B U R B F2 D' U' F2
3. 21.35 (7.10/14.25; 12/6) B' R2 L2 D' F' R2 D F' U B D2 L' B2 L' R2 U' L B' L2 D' L D2 L F L2


----------



## Iggy (Sep 7, 2013)

Maskow said:


> mo3: 21.29 xD
> 1. 21.79 (7.30/14.49; 10/8) F2 U2 R L2 U' D' L R F2 D' F L2 F2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 R' B2 D L' F2 U2 D2
> 2. 20.73 (6.74/13.99; 10/6) D L F' R' L2 F R2 L2 F2 B R L' B' R' B L' D2 B U R B F2 D' U' F2
> 3. 21.35 (7.10/14.25; 12/6) B' R2 L2 D' F' R2 D F' U B D2 L' B2 L' R2 U' L B' L2 D' L D2 L F L2



Wat


----------



## A Leman (Sep 7, 2013)

Deylayed 5BLD solve started at 11:08 EST in 9:16 without a review in the morning.


----------



## Maskow (Sep 7, 2013)

avg5: 22.77 xDD
1. (29.13) R' U R U2 L2 B2 U' D2 B2 L D2 F2 R' F' U' D L F2 L2 F D2 F' L D2 B2
2. 23.15 U' L R B L U' D2 B R B F' R2 D' R2 B L R2 D B R2 F L2 R' D2 U'
3. 22.37 D2 L B2 D2 F B L' B2 L U B2 F R' L2 B2 L B' D F' L R' U2 R F2 R
4. (20.69) D' R F2 R' L D2 U2 R2 L2 B D2 L' D L2 U L2 U2 D2 R2 B2 R' L2 D2 F U2
5. 22.79 F' B L' R2 D R' U B2 F L2 U' R L B' L' F2 B R' B2 F U' D' L2 D U2


----------



## Username (Sep 7, 2013)

Maskow said:


> avg5: 22.77 xDD
> 1. (29.13) R' U R U2 L2 B2 U' D2 B2 L D2 F2 R' F' U' D L F2 L2 F D2 F' L D2 B2
> 2. 23.15 U' L R B L U' D2 B R B F' R2 D' R2 B L R2 D B R2 F L2 R' D2 U'
> 3. 22.37 D2 L B2 D2 F B L' B2 L U B2 F R' L2 B2 L B' D F' L R' U2 R F2 R
> ...



wat


----------



## Iggy (Sep 7, 2013)

Maskow said:


> avg5: 22.77 xDD
> 1. (29.13) R' U R U2 L2 B2 U' D2 B2 L D2 F2 R' F' U' D L F2 L2 F D2 F' L D2 B2
> 2. 23.15 U' L R B L U' D2 B R B F' R2 D' R2 B L R2 D B R2 F L2 R' D2 U'
> 3. 22.37 D2 L B2 D2 F B L' B2 L U B2 F R' L2 B2 L B' D F' L R' U2 R F2 R
> ...



Too awesome.


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 7, 2013)

Second day in a row setting lots of PBs... maybe I'm finally improving.

PB Average of 12: 29.65
*1. (21.94) L2 F2 U' L2 B2 U B2 D' L2 R2 D F L' B D' U R' U B' R2 = PB Single* 
2. 27.17 B2 U' L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D U L2 F2 R' U2 R' D B U' B' L' D2 
3. 26.01 R' L2 D2 B' L' F R U D R' D' B2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 R2 F2 D 
4. 24.38 R B2 D2 L B U' D L' U R' F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 L' F2 L' 
5. 28.45 F R2 D2 F D' L' B U D F2 B2 L2 B2 L' U2 R D2 B2 U2 
6. (DNF(42.53)) L2 D2 U2 R2 B' L2 F D2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 U R F U B U B2 U' 
7. 29.17 F D2 U2 B' L2 D2 F U2 F' U' B' F2 D' F2 D2 U R U 
8. 27.84 D' L2 D L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 U' R2 U' B R' F2 L D' U2 R D2 U R2 
9. 32.83 U2 L2 U' R2 U2 F2 U F2 U L2 U2 B D R D R' D' U L' B' U' 
10. 37.20 D2 F B2 D' F R' U2 B' U B' R2 F R2 D2 F' B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 
11. 33.19 D2 U2 B' D2 F D2 U2 B D2 B2 U2 L' B' U2 B2 U B D F2 R' F' 
12. 30.27 B2 R2 U2 B' D2 B R2 D2 U2 F L2 U' L' F2 D' U' L2 F R2 

25.04 PB mo3

First 5 solves make a 25.85 almost PB avg5.

Also 7 of the first 8 were sub-30.

So yay.


----------



## Mikel (Sep 7, 2013)

I a couple of good times in my 3x3 BLD session today.

47.91, DNF(1:05.38), 48.56


----------



## Ollie (Sep 8, 2013)

*4BLD *Ao5 - 2:35.52

1. (2:25.32) L2 u D2 r2 u L' f D B L2 f2 F R' u2 L2 F' D' f u' U' B' f r u D R B2 F R' L2 U' F2 U2 r' R' L F f L u 
2. 2:28.37 L U2 r' B f R2 F f2 U L f' D' f' r2 D F R' U B' U u' R F' U2 B' f U' L' u B D f B' L' D2 u2 U f2 U' B' 
3. 2:43.09 F f2 L' F2 U' R r B u2 r' B R r' D' U2 B2 L D' u' f r2 f' F R' U r R2 f D B2 f' L B R' F2 r B' F U2 L2 
4. 2:35.09 R2 F' u2 F D' B R' D' R2 f' F' R F2 f' D R' r2 B L' r2 D2 f L' B' U2 D R2 u f2 R U B2 L2 D' L2 B U r u' R2
5. (2:53.38) B2 r' U2 F' B' u' f' D R L U2 R' r' F' R' f2 R U2 B D r B' F2 U' L2 f R D u R' F f' r' D2 F2 U R u' B' u' 

Best Mo3 was also 2:32.26. Memo probably averaged around [1:00]


----------



## Iggy (Sep 8, 2013)

10/10 in 30:44.80.  PB for now. I can probably fit at least 5 more cubes in that remaining time.

Edit: Also stopped the timer late, so it could've been a few seconds faster.


----------



## etshy (Sep 8, 2013)

Ollie said:


> *4BLD *Ao5 - 2:35.52
> 
> 1. (2:25.32) L2 u D2 r2 u L' f D B L2 f2 F R' u2 L2 F' D' f u' U' B' f r u D R B2 F R' L2 U' F2 U2 r' R' L F f L u
> 2. 2:28.37 L U2 r' B f R2 F f2 U L f' D' f' r2 D F R' U B' U u' R F' U2 B' f U' L' u B D f B' L' D2 u2 U f2 U' B'
> ...



Niceeee , any sub-2s yet ?


----------



## DuffyEdge (Sep 8, 2013)

Ollie said:


> *4BLD *Ao5 - 2:35.52
> 
> 1. (2:25.32) L2 u D2 r2 u L' f D B L2 f2 F R' u2 L2 F' D' f u' U' B' f r u D R B2 F R' L2 U' F2 U2 r' R' L F f L u
> 2. 2:28.37 L U2 r' B f R2 F f2 U L f' D' f' r2 D F R' U B' U u' R F' U2 B' f U' L' u B D f B' L' D2 u2 U f2 U' B'
> ...



In a league of your own, truly <3


----------



## Username (Sep 8, 2013)

Spoiler



[youtubehd]60RKMYRplrg[/youtubehd]


----------



## Mikel (Sep 8, 2013)

New 7x7 BLD PB 1:06:53.75

Done for the Weekly Comp 2013-36


----------



## Ollie (Sep 8, 2013)

Username said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [youtubehd]60RKMYRplrg[/youtubehd]



GJ, and woo Ville <3



DuffyEdge said:


> In a league of your own, truly <3



<3


----------



## stevecho816 (Sep 8, 2013)

Average of 5: 1:21.82
1. 1:12.59 R2 B2 D2 L' U2 R' U2 R2 D2 B2 L B R' B' L2 D' U L' U R' F' 
2. (1:08.28) B2 U2 B2 D' L2 D B2 F2 U2 B2 U2 B' D' U2 L R2 D U2 F2 L F' 
3. (DNF(1:24.13)) D' F' L2 F' U2 R L' F' D2 L U2 B2 D R2 U2 L2 F2 D' R2 L2 
4. 1:31.21 D B2 U2 F2 R2 U' L2 R2 F2 U' B' D B2 L' B2 F' L D U R' 
5. 1:21.65 L' R' D2 U2 B2 L U2 F2 U2 L' R' B' U B' L2 U R D' U' 

My success rate has gotten up to 50%


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 8, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> In a league of your own, truly <3



But Bill... :'(


----------



## CyanSandwich (Sep 9, 2013)

First sub-2, 1:57.99+[50.20]

I forgot to undo the last setup move


----------



## uvafan (Sep 9, 2013)

stevecho816 said:


> Average of 5: 1:21.82
> 1. 1:12.59 R2 B2 D2 L' U2 R' U2 R2 D2 B2 L B R' B' L2 D' U L' U R' F'
> 2. (1:08.28) B2 U2 B2 D' L2 D B2 F2 U2 B2 U2 B' D' U2 L R2 D U2 F2 L F'
> 3. (DNF(1:24.13)) D' F' L2 F' U2 R L' F' D2 L U2 B2 D R2 U2 L2 F2 D' R2 L2
> ...



I'm only going to practice BLD until I beat this. However, that's not actually very much at all cuz of schoolwork.


----------



## Iggy (Sep 9, 2013)

11/11 in 36:36.01.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 9, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> But Bill... :'(



Exactly - I think it's a two-person league. 

@Maskow: amazing!
@Noah: maybe not quite as amazing as Maskow, but still amazing!
@Mikel: Awesome - gogogo sub-hour!


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Sep 9, 2013)

6BLD 32:06.17 (19:04.38) 8c|16Ix|23Iw|17Ox|24Ow|20o1|20o2. First success , decent time, not recorded, goal is sub-30 on video.


----------



## mycube (Sep 10, 2013)

1:01.55 R2 D' B2 D2 F2 U B2 U' L2 F' L' F2 L F R U B' D' R

edges:
R U' M2 B' R2 B M2 B' R2 B U R'
x y U M' U' L2 U M U' L2 y' x'
U M2 F L2 F' M2 F L2 F' U'
F' R2 F M2 F' R2 F M2
U' B L B' M2 B L' B' M2 U

corners:
r U' L D2 L' U L D2 L r' (executed like an aperm)
D' U2 R' F' R2 F R U2 R' F' R2 F R D
x' D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R x
z x' L' U L D L' U' L D'


----------



## Mikel (Sep 10, 2013)

I got a 3x3 BLD PB Ao5 of 1:04.38

(57.78), (DNF(1:44.04)), 59.96, 1:05.88, 1:07.30

I've been starting to get more sub-1's recently.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 11, 2013)

1:21.21, 1:06.30, 1:07.68 = 1:11.73 mo3

Decent for not doing any actual attempts in a while.


----------



## Ollie (Sep 12, 2013)

*6BLD* UWR 15:49.93[7:12] with execution on video, but I'm still aiming to upload something a bit faster.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Sep 12, 2013)

NOt even close to PB, but have never executed these many targets 
1:36.51[52.13] R2 U B2 D' R2 D2 U' R2 F2 L2 R B R2 B D R' F' D2 U L2 
8/14. Stupid scramble!


----------



## Roman (Sep 12, 2013)

Ollie said:


> *6BLD* UWR 15:49.93[7:12] with execution on video, but I'm still aiming to upload something a bit faster.



Well done!
I think you should upload it anyway, so please do it


----------



## Cubo largo (Sep 12, 2013)

Good times! Congrats


----------



## Ollie (Sep 13, 2013)

*5BLD* PB 4:58.90[2:01]


----------



## Iggy (Sep 13, 2013)

Ollie said:


> *5BLD* PB 4:58.90[2:01]



wat


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Sep 13, 2013)

Ollie said:


> *5BLD* PB 4:58.90[2:01]



Sub-5? Not bad. Congrats. Here's hoping they do hold it at UKC.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Sep 13, 2013)

Ollie said:


> *5BLD* PB 4:58.90[2:01]



Memo wasn't even sub-2.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 13, 2013)

Ollie said:


> *5BLD* PB 4:58.90[2:01]



y u no nr ?.


----------



## etshy (Sep 13, 2013)

Ollie said:


> *5BLD* PB 4:58.90[2:01]



Sub-5 !! ok this is getting ridiculously fasttt , NICE :tu


----------



## Roman (Sep 13, 2013)

Ollie said:


> *5BLD* PB 4:58.90[2:01]



mmm.... what? Just... what?


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 13, 2013)

Ollie said:


> *5BLD* PB 4:58.90[2:01]



Wow Oliver, this is really an incredible achievement! I remember when sub-5 was a good time on 4x4BLD, now I am blown away that you've done it on 5x5BLD! Your achievements are very inspiring to watch! Nicely done!


----------



## Ollie (Sep 13, 2013)

cmhardw said:


> Wow Oliver, this is really an incredible achievement! I remember when sub-5 was a good time on 4x4BLD, now I am blown away that you've done it on 5x5BLD! Your achievements are very inspiring to watch! Nicely done!



Thank you, Chris


----------



## DrKorbin (Sep 13, 2013)

Ollie said:


> *5BLD* PB 4:58.90[2:01]



Holy cow!


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 14, 2013)

Finally sub-3

Such a lolscramble though.

2:57.12 U2 L U' B' L2 U' L' B2 r u' U R f' U2 D u' B2 r' R' U' F D' F2 r' u' f2 R' B U' R2 U' f r u' U F R' r' B2 R


----------



## CHJ (Sep 14, 2013)

4BLD 5:25.47 (2:10) PB

r' D r2 R' F2 u' B' F' L f' u2 f' U2 u f R' r2 U L2 f2 F L' D' U2 f u U2 f' L' R B' R2 D' B u2 L F' r' U' L2 

yh I feel proer now


----------



## TDM (Sep 14, 2013)

3BLD success. First since June. 4:43.55.
My old PB was 13:11.74. I think I may have improved a little since then.
Edit: next attempt also success. 5:19.70. Began memo with the wrong orientation so corners took ~2 minutes to memorise instead of ~40 seconds. But fast (1:36) execution.


----------



## Ollie (Sep 14, 2013)

2-4BLD Relay 4:04.19, can't remember my last time for this. Sub-4 is definitely possible with some easy scrambles.



Noahaha said:


> Finally sub-3
> 
> Such a lolscramble though.
> 
> 2:57.12 U2 L U' B' L2 U' L' B2 r u' U R f' U2 D u' B2 r' R' U' F D' F2 r' u' f2 R' B U' R2 U' f r u' U F R' r' B2 R



Welcome  I think you're now one of 5 people to join the sub-3 club? Ville, Marcell, Bill and me? Maybe Dan as well for 6? I had a go at the scramble too, tis lols

EDIT: Oleg too <3


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 14, 2013)

Ollie said:


> 2-4BLD Relay 4:04.19, can't remember my last time for this. Sub-4 is definitely possible with some easy scrambles.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome  I think you're now one of 5 people to join the sub-3 club? Ville, Marcell, Bill and me? Maybe Dan as well for 6?



Don't forget Oleg!


----------



## porkynator (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm quite sure Matteo Colombo has a sub-3 too. Should I ask him the exact time?


----------



## Tao Yu (Sep 14, 2013)

Aron Puddy-Mathew has a sub 3 on 4BLD

Alejandro Orozco also has this but I think he took the scramble from this video(the scrambles are the same).

Edit: managed to confuse Oleg and Dmitry :fp


----------



## DrKorbin (Sep 14, 2013)

Tao Yu said:


> Aron Puddy-Mathew and Dmitry Karyakin also have sub 3s on 4BLD



Did Dmitry really do sub-3? O_O


----------



## Tao Yu (Sep 14, 2013)

DrKorbin said:


> Did Dmitry really do sub-3? O_O


Oops, confused him with you. I searched his name on Youtube and found your channel and thought it was him:fp. It was the teamblind vid that confused me.


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 14, 2013)

3rd 4BLD attempt, 1st success. 18:55.72. 

u' U' L2 F2 f' u' R B' u' F R2 r' f2 B2 R2 u' D2 L F2 u' F B2 R' r' f2 r U' F D2 f r R F' R' B2 f' R2 U2 B f2


----------



## Roman (Sep 15, 2013)

8x8x8 blindfolded 1:13:36.25
First attempt, first success, first 8BLD UWR.
Will add the video later.


----------



## Username (Sep 15, 2013)

Roman said:


> 8x8x8 blindfolded 1:13:36.25
> First attempt, first success, first 8BLD UWR.
> Will add the video later.



YAY! First attempt


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 15, 2013)

Roman said:


> 8x8x8 blindfolded 1:13:36.25
> First attempt, first success, first 8BLD UWR.
> Will add the video later.



I was wondering when you were going to do it.


----------



## Iggy (Sep 15, 2013)

Roman said:


> 8x8x8 blindfolded 1:13:36.25
> First attempt, first success, first 8BLD UWR.
> Will add the video later.


----------



## cuboy63 (Sep 15, 2013)

Average of 5: 34.56
1. (39.11) 
2. 34.89 
3. (28.96) 
4. 33.04 
5. 35.76


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 15, 2013)

4:04.96 B F2 L2 U F2 D2 L' D' B2 L2 U2 F' L2 U' L' F2 B R2 B' U' F2 D2 L' R2 D' 

My fourth success. Only second timed success. First was 15mins +, other two were toilet solves.

Memo - Frankie is killing an elephant called Dave like Gary odd 685241 even topback6 front headlights superman arms left


Oh, and real men just use t-perms!


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Sep 15, 2013)

James Ludlow said:


> First was 15mins +, *other two were toilet solves*.



Glad you share every detail with us ...


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 15, 2013)

MatejMuzatko said:


> Glad you share every detail with us ...



For those who remeber the podcast, i stand. 

EDIT - episode 7


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 16, 2013)

3bld pb 1:16.65[27ish]

my success rate is only like 10% qiqiqiqi


----------



## Iggy (Sep 16, 2013)

5:39.24, 5:28.39, DNF(5:32.11), 5:29.49, 5:41.56 = 5:36.76 4BLD avg5

My first avg5.  I don't even have a mo3 lol. My first BLD session since my comp.


----------



## CHJ (Sep 16, 2013)

4BLD 4:18.98 (1:53) PB

Memo was just so easy, I blocked very little, and due to my new konsta mod my TPS was fast, still need florian really badly though

Memo:
Centres: (B) V (C) WERM FOIP SHTJ
Corners: DRPGMOJ
Edges: JMND FECL UGPH TBRK AWXQ


----------



## Ollie (Sep 18, 2013)

25.00[8.xx] - D2 U2 L2 D2 L' R2 B2 R2 U2 R' F2 U' F' D2 R D' L2 R' U' R2.



Spoiler



10/6


Spoiler



[R' D' R: U']
[D2 x': [L' U' L, D2]]
[z D' R2: [D2, R' U2 R]]

L' U' M' U2 M U' L
[z' D2: [U' R U, M']]
R' U M' U2 M U R
[x: [U' R U, M']]
[U' L2 U, M2]


----------



## Tao Yu (Sep 18, 2013)

3BLD: 1:16.57, 1:17.07, 1:15.45, (1:12.78), (DNF(1:52.76)) = 1:16.36 


Spoiler



Average of 5: 1:16.36
1. 1:16.57 D B' D' R B2 D B2 L U F' B2 L2 D2 F2 D R2 F2 D' L2 F2 D 
2. 1:17.07 F' L2 R2 F' L2 D2 U2 B U2 B2 F' D' L B' R' D' R2 D2 B R' D 
3. 1:15.45 L2 U2 L2 F R2 U2 F2 D2 U2 F' D2 R B L2 D' B2 L' B F2 L2 D 
4. (1:12.78) R2 U R2 D' F2 L2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D' B' D' F L2 U F' U R' U2 R' 
5. (DNF(1:52.76)) B' R2 F2 U2 L2 B' R2 U2 R2 B' D2 R' D' B L' R D' L U R


I'm getting faster  Maybe more accurate.

EDIT: 59.28 B2 U' R2 D B2 F2 D L2 F2 D' U R U2 B2 U' F L B L F' D' 

Second Sub 1 success. With Parity 
8/9 (Corners are even because of how I do parity) Edges were quite easy actually


----------



## Riley (Sep 20, 2013)

19.97, second sub 20. .05 from PB. Not on camera.
B L2 U2 F L2 B2 U2 B2 U2 B' L2 U' R B2 L2 B2 F' D' U L2 B2



Spoiler



y' z2 // Memo

E.T. UA ("you") SO ("so") LaX BieN
JS ("juss") IN ("in")

x R2 U' R' D2 R U R' D2 R' // 9/9
R2 U (L' U' L U' L' U2 L R U R' U R U2 R') U' R2 // 18/27

L z' [M, U R U'] D' z // 10/37
u2 M' u2 M' // 4/41
U x [M, U' R' U] x' U' // 10/51
R U' M2 U R U' M2 U R2 // 9/60
y' x' [U M' U', R'] // 8/68



edit:

Average of 5: 26.08
1. (19.97) B L2 U2 F L2 B2 U2 B2 U2 B' L2 U' R B2 L2 B2 F' D' U L2 B2 
2. 25.23 F R' F' L2 F' R2 U D2 B R B2 R' B2 R' B2 R2 F2 D2 R L2 
3. 26.96 F U' B L' U L F' L' F2 B2 R2 D R2 D2 F2 L2 U' R2 
4. 26.04 F2 D R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 D B2 F2 U' B' F' U' F' L' U R' D B' F2 
5. (29.59) L2 F2 D U2 B2 L2 B2 U' F2 R2 D' B L' U2 R' B2 R D2 F' L


----------



## qaz (Sep 20, 2013)

3:21.84 average of 5

1. 3:45.57 L2 D F2 D R2 D2 R2 L2 D' B2 L U2 B R U' B' L' B F2 L U2
2. 2:53.16 U2 L2 F2 D' F2 U R2 U2 B2 U' F2 R U' F R2 L2 D R2 D2 R' D
3. (DNF) B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D' F2 D F2 U L' B2 U F L B L' D' R' F2 D2
4. 3:26.79 F2 D U R2 U B2 D' R2 U F2 U2 L' D2 R2 B' R F' D2 L' U' L
5. (2:04.92) D' U' B2 R2 U' R2 L2 B2 L2 B2 R' D' R' B' U2 B' D2 U2 R B' D2

Only around my third average of five ever. The 2:04 is a PB (10E 6C) - 1:14 memo.

Hopefully I'll get a sub-2 soon.


----------



## Iggy (Sep 20, 2013)

Got 3 sub 40 3BLD solves so far today (36.93, 37.00 and 35.50). I have a lot of room for improvement, I just need to eliminate my pauses.

Edit: 46.75, 43.70, 40.39, 37.07, DNF(52.94) = 43.61 PB avg5

Solves 2-4 make a 40.39 mo3, also PB.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 20, 2013)

i got 2 success's in a row !!


----------



## Iggy (Sep 20, 2013)

2/2 in 2:14.19, just for lols. Had a 1/2 in 2:01 earlier.

Edit: 12:29.02 5BLD PB, finally! After soooo many DNFs. I can definitely do better, considering I turned pretty slowly and memo wasn't that fast. The scramble was easy (1st one from weekly comp)


----------



## CyanSandwich (Sep 20, 2013)

Yay PB. 1:24.30[32.13]

Sub NR. Even though New Zealand only has 3 official BLDs.

Also PB Ao5 . 1:54.94[46.04] 2:05.40[46.50] (1:38.54[42.41]) (DNF(2:10.26)[1:00.23]) 1:40.83[33.50] = 1:53.72


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 20, 2013)

12:51.99 4BLD


----------



## cuboy63 (Sep 21, 2013)

53 memo. Sub 2!!!.
Have a pic but don't know how to upload lol.

1. 1:58.45 Uw2 B D2 Fw D' L U2 Uw' Rw2 R B Uw2 Fw' U Uw2 B' Uw2 L R Rw2 Fw' Rw2 F2 L2 Rw' U' R' L2 Fw R' F Uw Fw' Uw' F2 L2 B Uw' L D'



Spoiler



z' y'
Memo 
Centres: EBIU NuKe DizZy GaP THe SO

Edges: Says (SZ) Smiley (XD) TiCRuH ANEJOG We (WI) MaP BeeF LKUA

Corners: PBOG KiN

[U R U' R' U R U' R', L']
[U, R' D2 R]
[D2, L' U L]
[B L: [U', R' D' R]]

[y': [l u l', u]]
[u x F2: [r U2 r', d2]]
[y R2: [d', l' U2 l]]
[l u' l', U2]
[F': [r U2 r', d2]]
[d, r U2 r']
[y' U2: [l' U2 l, d]]

[x: [r, u' R u]]
[r U r', D]
[R2, U' r2 U]
[x' U2: [r2, U L' U']]
[r2, U R U']
[U2: [r2, U' L U]]
[L', U r2 U']
[L2: [U' r U, L']]
[R U: [r, U L' U']]
[x D': [U R2 U', r]]
[d L U: [r2, U R' U']]
[U' l' U2: [r2, R' U R U']]


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 21, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> 53 memo. Sub 2!!!.
> Have a pic but don't know how to upload lol.
> 
> 1. 1:58.45 Uw2 B D2 Fw D' L U2 Uw' Rw2 R B Uw2 Fw' U Uw2 B' Uw2 L R Rw2 Fw' Rw2 F2 L2 Rw' U' R' L2 Fw R' F Uw Fw' Uw' F2 L2 B Uw' L D'



YAAAAYYY

UWR right?


----------



## Iggy (Sep 21, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> 53 memo. Sub 2!!!.
> Have a pic but don't know how to upload lol.
> 
> 1. 1:58.45 Uw2 B D2 Fw D' L U2 Uw' Rw2 R B Uw2 Fw' U Uw2 B' Uw2 L R Rw2 Fw' Rw2 F2 L2 Rw' U' R' L2 Fw R' F Uw Fw' Uw' F2 L2 B Uw' L D'



WAT


----------



## Ollie (Sep 21, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> 53 memo. Sub 2!!!.
> Have a pic but don't know how to upload lol.
> 
> 1. 1:58.45 Uw2 B D2 Fw D' L U2 Uw' Rw2 R B Uw2 Fw' U Uw2 B' Uw2 L R Rw2 Fw' Rw2 F2 L2 Rw' U' R' L2 Fw R' F Uw Fw' Uw' F2 L2 B Uw' L D'



aahhhh shi.

GJ!


----------



## cuboy63 (Sep 21, 2013)

Iggy said:


> WAT





antoineccantin said:


> YAAAAYYY
> 
> UWR right?





Ollie said:


> aahhhh shi.
> 
> GJ!



Thanks guys! Added reconstruction btw.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 21, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> Memo
> Centres: EBIU NuKe DizZy GaP THe SO
> 
> Edges: Says (SZ) Smiley (XD) TiCRuH ANEJOG We (WI) MaP BeeF LKUA
> ...



How do you even remember something like that?


----------



## cuboy63 (Sep 21, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> How do you even remember something like that?



idk, if I can't find something good, then I will often just use audio for those letters lol.


----------



## Julian (Sep 21, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> 53 memo. Sub 2!!!.
> Have a pic but don't know how to upload lol.
> 
> 1. 1:58.45 Uw2 B D2 Fw D' L U2 Uw' Rw2 R B Uw2 Fw' U Uw2 B' Uw2 L R Rw2 Fw' Rw2 F2 L2 Rw' U' R' L2 Fw R' F Uw Fw' Uw' F2 L2 B Uw' L D'
> ...


Wow, congrats man


----------



## acohen527 (Sep 21, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> 53 memo. Sub 2!!!.
> Have a pic but don't know how to upload lol.
> 
> 1. 1:58.45 Uw2 B D2 Fw D' L U2 Uw' Rw2 R B Uw2 Fw' U Uw2 B' Uw2 L R Rw2 Fw' Rw2 F2 L2 Rw' U' R' L2 Fw R' F Uw Fw' Uw' F2 L2 B Uw' L D'
> ...



Wat


----------



## etshy (Sep 21, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> 53 memo. Sub 2!!!.
> Have a pic but don't know how to upload lol.
> 
> 1. 1:58.45 Uw2 B D2 Fw D' L U2 Uw' Rw2 R B Uw2 Fw' U Uw2 B' Uw2 L R Rw2 Fw' Rw2 F2 L2 Rw' U' R' L2 Fw R' F Uw Fw' Uw' F2 L2 B Uw' L D'
> ...



Congrats , that's crazy fasttt


----------



## Iggy (Sep 21, 2013)

42.85 3BLD avg5


----------



## Ollie (Sep 21, 2013)

2345BLD relay 10:59.39[5:17] 



Spoiler: scrambles



2) F' U2 F2 R' F2 R U' R U 
3) B D2 L2 D2 R2 U2 F' U2 F' L2 F2 U' R B2 L F D' R B' R' U2
4) f2 U' B2 L2 u U' f D L2 B R u D L2 U' r' F2 D' F2 D2 F2 r2 u f2 D2 B u F2 B2 r D' r2 B D F' u U B' R2 B2
5) R' d B' R2 b2 B d' B F2 l F U R' U B F u2 l' L' b' U' R' r U2 d' f' r B D' l2 D2 l2 r F' U R D' B' u' L2 f2 L2 R' U' d' l r2 R2 f' F D' F' R2 d2 b' L F' r U f'



One pass 5BLD memo + one pass 4BLD memo + quick review for both is apparently the trick here. The scrambles helped too.

EDIT: wrong memo time


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 21, 2013)

10/12 multi BLD in 1:04:27.64

Pretty happy about this, but cubes off by 3 edges. One of them of by M' U2 M U2 though :/


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 21, 2013)

54.84 3bld

qiqiqiqi


----------



## CHJ (Sep 22, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> How do you even remember something like that?



AUDIO POWER!!!!! I find audio easier because words just take to long to recall and to come up with but sounding is just generally nicer and quicker, I guess it helped bill a lot here


----------



## Iggy (Sep 22, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> 54.84 3bld
> 
> qiqiqiqi



Wow nice.


----------



## Bunyanderman (Sep 22, 2013)

My First Blindfold 3x3! (Old Pochman with out orientating the edges but i did for corners, solved corners by tapping method and edges by remembering two letter per edge, Blue yellow edge= BY etc..) 14:27:17


----------



## Username (Sep 22, 2013)

Bunyanderman said:


> My First Blindfold 3x3!


Awesome! Congrats! 



> solved corners by tapping method



Any chance you're a magician?  jk


----------



## CyanSandwich (Sep 22, 2013)

First MBLD success.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_ihdusecTs


----------



## Username (Sep 22, 2013)

CyanSandwich said:


> First MBLD success.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_ihdusecTs



Congrats!
Your blindfold is epic!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Sep 22, 2013)

Haha thanks.


----------



## mycube (Sep 22, 2013)

7:54.11 Rw2 B F L' Rw2 F D' Fw2 L' D' U' F' Rw' D L D2 U' L2 D' L' B R' D2 L2 Rw R' U' L R' U2 B U' Fw F R' Uw2 L Fw2 F2 R


----------



## Iggy (Sep 22, 2013)

5:03.30 4BLD, 2nd scramble from weekly comp 2013-38. The scramble was easy, it would've been PB if there wasn't double parity and memo was a bit faster.


----------



## Ollie (Sep 22, 2013)

Iggy said:


> 5:03.30 4BLD, 2nd scramble from weekly comp 2013-38. The scramble was easy, it would've been PB if there wasn't double parity and memo was a bit faster.



Good job! You'll definitely be getting low 4's soon, keep practicing


----------



## Iggy (Sep 22, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Good job! You'll definitely be getting low 4's soon, keep practicing



Thanks


----------



## TDM (Sep 22, 2013)

My BLD attempts today: DNF(4:26.95)[3:15.28], DNF(4:23.27)[3:10.53], 4:17.78[2:55.13], DNF(4:23.47)[3:01.02], DNF(3:28.31)[1:47.03], DNF(4:00.11)[1:59.36], 4:14.54[2:58.31], DNF(4:07.15)[2:41.59], DNF(4:02.31)[2:47.08]

No sup-5s and a 20% success rate!


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 23, 2013)

6/6 multi BLD in 22:31.76

Happy about the time, especially considering the distractions and my large amount of review. The way I memo/review is:

Memo cube #1 edges, review once in my head
Memo cube #1 corners, review once in my head
Review the whole cube again
Memo cube #2 the same way
Review cube 1 and 2 again by looking at the cube
Repeat for the other group of two
Memo the next cube as described for the first cube
Review all the cubes by looking at them
Review all the cubes in my head
Solve last cube normal BLD style
Solve remaining cubes (1-5).


----------



## sneze2r (Sep 24, 2013)

19.82[7.36] 3BLD
scramble R D2 U' F2 R2 U F D2 U2 R' F' B' D' U' B2 R U2 F U2 L2 R' D L' R B 
reconstruction
corners:
x' [R U R', D] x
[F; U R U', L']
R2 D R U R' D' R U' R
edges:
R U R' U' R U R U R U' R' U2 R'
r U' R' U r'R U' R U R'
r'R U L U' M' U L' U'
M U M' U M U M' U
U2 R U R' U' R' U' R' U R U'


----------



## Iggy (Sep 24, 2013)

sneze2r said:


> 19.82[7.36] 3BLD
> scramble R D2 U' F2 R2 U F D2 U2 R' F' B' D' U' B2 R U2 F U2 L2 R' D L' R B
> reconstruction
> corners:
> ...



Awesome, great job!


----------



## Tao Yu (Sep 24, 2013)

3BLD 52.11 R U2 R2 U2 F2 R D2 L' D2 L' B2 F' U' B2 D2 L' R' F' U2 F' 8/10 
yay! No cycle breaks on the edges though... I consider this quite lucky
I should start using 3-style


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Sep 24, 2013)

sneze2r said:


> 19.82[7.36] 3BLD
> scramble R D2 U' F2 R2 U F D2 U2 R' F' B' D' U' B2 R U2 F U2 L2 R' D L' R B
> reconstruction
> corners:
> ...



Nice! Congratulations! Officialize it now!


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 24, 2013)

55.08, first solve of the day and first sub-1 in a while

6'/10

U2 R2 B2 U F2 U' B2 L2 U' L B' U B' L2 B F' U2 F'


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 24, 2013)

3BLD PB: 

19.18 L2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 B2 F2 R2 U R2 B D R F R D2 F' D2 R' U'

6|8 lol


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 24, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> 3BLD PB:
> 
> 19.18 L2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 B2 F2 R2 U R2 B D R F R D2 F' D2 R' U'
> 
> 6|8 lol



Lolwtf


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Sep 24, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> 3BLD PB:
> 
> 19.18 L2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 B2 F2 R2 U R2 B D R F R D2 F' D2 R' U'
> 
> 6|8 lol



Fairly lucky, but still awesome. I'm impressed by how you seem to still be improving constantly despite being so fast.


----------



## etshy (Sep 24, 2013)

didn't do any 4bld or 5bld for over 3 months , been practicing 3x3s and 4x4s a lot , so I thought I'd try some bld stuff again 

4BLD : 12:23.xx , 5BLD : 38:25.xx ( 4th attempt of the day ), not bad


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 24, 2013)

TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> I'm impressed by how you seem to still be improving constantly despite being so fast.



Since worlds, I've been too lazy to practice anything other than 3BLD, so I think it's a bottleneck.


----------



## Iggy (Sep 25, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> 3BLD PB:
> 
> 19.18 L2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 B2 F2 R2 U R2 B D R F R D2 F' D2 R' U'
> 
> 6|8 lol



Awesome! GJ


----------



## TDM (Sep 25, 2013)

Got my first sub-4 xx 3BLD success, and it was at school too. Sub-2 memo. I can still remember the memo (AF DE FG / MZ IO UJ RS YL), but don't have the time or scramble. I have them on a document at school, but I can't access it from home


----------



## Iggy (Sep 27, 2013)

Got a 34.xx 3BLD solve just now, my 3rd sub 35.


----------



## rj (Sep 27, 2013)

Iggy said:


> Got a 34.xx 3BLD solve just now, my 3rd sub 35.



Good job.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 27, 2013)

TDM said:


> Got my first sub-4 xx 3BLD success, and it was at school too. Sub-2 memo. I can still remember the memo (AF DE FG / MZ IO UJ RS YL), but don't have the time or scramble. I have them on a document at school, but I can't access it from home


Well if you know your memo it would be very easy to work out the scramble. Solve all the targets backwards and enter the cube into cube explorer, or other software, reverse that and you have the scramble.


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 27, 2013)

4th 4bld attempt 27:08.88 A success!!! I am happy now!


----------



## Username (Sep 27, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> 4th 4bld attempt 27:08.88 A success!!! I am happy now!



Awesome Job! Gogo sub 25!


----------



## TDM (Sep 27, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Well if you know your memo it would be very easy to work out the scramble. Solve all the targets backwards and enter the cube into cube explorer, or other software, reverse that and you have the scramble.


I couldn't remember preorientation. But I have the scramble now: F' D2 L2 U2 L2 R2 B U2 F2 D2 L2 U' L' D2 R F L' U' B2 D F'. The time was 3:13.50[1:43.87], which is a lot faster than I remember it being - I thought it was only just sub-4.


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 27, 2013)

Username said:


> Awesome Job! Gogo sub 25!



Thanks!!


----------



## Tao Yu (Sep 27, 2013)

*3BLD: 48.56* 6'/10 R F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L' D2 L D2 B2 F' D L2 B2 U L' U2 L2 U2 R

I need better letter pairs. Managed to use BH for all corners in this solve


----------



## Iggy (Sep 28, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> 4th 4bld attempt 27:08.88 A success!!! I am happy now!



Well done!


----------



## Iggy (Sep 28, 2013)

Sorry for double posting

Maskow 35/35 MBLD WR


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 28, 2013)

Iggy said:


> Sorry for double posting
> 
> Maskow 35/35 MBLD WR



Crazy!


----------



## mycube (Sep 28, 2013)

and another sup1 pb 

1:00.96 F2 D' F2 D' L2 D B2 R2 L2 U' F2 R D' B R U F' L2 B2

edges:
B' L2 B' M2 B L2 B' M2 B2
L2 U M2 U' L2 U M2 U'
y L2 U M' U' L2 U M U' y'
L U M2 U R' U' M2 U R U2 L'
y F' L' F M' F' L F M x z
r U R' U' r' U2 R U R U' R2 U2 R x'

corners:
y' D' L D R2 D' L' D R2 y
R D' R' U2 R' D R U2 R2
x' R' U2 R D2 R' U2 R D2 x
and the twisted corners with OP

edit: wtf is going on..
next two solves:
6. DNF(1:00.23) U' R2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 D' R2 U R2 B' R' L' U L' U R2 B L2 D U2
7. 1:00.55 R2 D R2 D L2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 R2 B' L' B U2 B' R2 L' B2 D' U'


----------



## porkynator (Sep 28, 2013)

MultiBLD (2/2). It's not fast, but I just wanted to get the avg12 (and the avg5).

number of times: 12/12
best time: 2:10.31
worst time: 3:37.08
best avg5: 3:03.66 (σ = 9.72)
best avg12: 3:11.04 (σ = 12.56)


Spoiler



1. 2:47.18[1:38.64] 
1) B2 L2 U2 R' F2 R' D2 F2 L' R' U' L R2 B F R' B F' L' B L'
2) R F2 L D2 B2 L' D2 L2 F2 D2 R' F R2 D' U2 L' B F D' F
2. 3:19.55[1:42.71] 
1) L2 F2 L R2 B2 F2 R' B2 U2 B2 D2 U L2 F' L R' B L' U2 L2 U2
2) L2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L2 F' D2 B' L2 F U' B2 L B L2 R' U L2 B2 D
3. 3:11.58[1:48.65] 
1) L2 D U B2 D F2 D F2 L2 U R F' D' B L' D' U L' U2 F L'
2) D2 R2 F' U2 R2 F2 U2 F' L2 U2 L B' D F' R2 B2 D' R B2 F2 U2
4. 3:17.14[1:46.89] 
1) F' L2 B' D2 B2 D2 R2 B' L2 B' F U' L R' U2 L D2 R D B2 F2
2) D' R2 U B2 D' L2 B2 D F2 D' F2 L F D' L2 B' L2 U' R B' R'
5. (3:37.08[1:43.06]) 
1) D2 L2 D2 F2 R' F2 L' U2 R' B' R' F D' B2 U2 R' D2 B'
2) D F2 L2 D U2 L2 B2 D B2 D U' L' F' L' R' D2 F R2 U' B2 U2
6. 3:16.47[1:25.76] 
1) R2 U B2 U' L2 D B2 D' F2 U R' B L' F' U F U L' D2 U2
2) R2 F2 D U' B2 F2 D F2 R2 B2 U' L U' F2 D F U' B2 L2 U R'
7. 2:52.97[1:44.21] 
1) R2 U2 L2 B D2 B' U2 B' F' L2 R2 U L D F R B' U F' R'
2) F2 B' R F' D' R B' U2 F U2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U L2 U F2 U'
8. 3:11.97[1:34.38] 
1) F2 R2 U F2 D U L2 F2 D L2 D B' D R' F D B' R2 B2 D' U2
2) L2 B2 D2 U B2 R2 D' B2 F2 L2 U' B' U' F' R F2 L' D R2 F R'
9. (2:10.31[1:19.16]) 
1) F' U2 F R2 B2 L2 F' D2 U2 B' U2 R' D F L2 R F2 R' B U' F'
2) L U' R2 D B R2 U B2 D R2 D2 R U2 L' U2 L' B2 L2 U2
10. 3:06.04[1:57.40] 
1) F' R2 F R2 B2 L2 D2 F' D2 F2 U' L2 B' D R' U2 B2 F R' B U'
2) U2 R' B2 L' F2 D2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R' F D' U2 L' B' D R2 U' B'
11. 3:19.49[1:50.72] 
1) D2 L2 R2 F' D2 L2 R2 B' D2 F2 D2 L D L2 R2 B2 F R' B' R' U2
2) L2 B2 D' L2 D U F2 U' B2 U F2 R F D F R F2 L' B' F R
12. 3:27.97[1:47.97] 
1) R2 U2 R B2 F2 R' B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 F D B2 L U L2 D F' L'
2) R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D' R2 D F2 L U F' D2 F' L U B U L2


----------



## Bunyanderman (Sep 29, 2013)

R F' R2 U2 L2 R' F2 L' B' F2 D' R L U2 F U R' B' F2 D F' U' D2 B2 U
My first "real" blindfold solve, memo (5:30) total 8:50.99
All white,yellow corners orientated.


----------



## Riley (Sep 29, 2013)

Mean of 3: 24.96
1. 25.87 U2 B2 L2 R U2 R' B2 F2 R' F2 D2 B U' R2 F2 D2 B2 L U2 F' L 
2. 27.55 L' B2 F2 R F2 L R2 U2 L' F2 R F L' U' B D B U2 L F2 U 
3. 21.45 F R2 B' D2 L2 F2 D2 U2 R2 B D' R2 F L' U B' F D U2 R' U' 

Yay, sub-25.


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 29, 2013)

Riley said:


> Mean of 3: 24.96
> 1. 25.87 U2 B2 L2 R U2 R' B2 F2 R' F2 D2 B U' R2 F2 D2 B2 L U2 F' L
> 2. 27.55 L' B2 F2 R F2 L R2 U2 L' F2 R F L' U' B D B U2 L F2 U
> 3. 21.45 F R2 B' D2 L2 F2 D2 U2 R2 B D' R2 F L' U B' F D U2 R' U'
> ...



I knew my PB sweep wouldn't last long. Super good job!

gg


----------



## Bunyanderman (Sep 29, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> I knew my PB sweep wouldn't last long. Super good job!
> 
> gg


How many blindfold attempts do you do a week?


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 29, 2013)

Bunyanderman said:


> How many blindfold attempts do you do a week?



200-500 probably.


----------



## Bunyanderman (Sep 29, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> 200-500 probably.



Is it a good idea to have risky memo for the goal of a faster total solve, but less success rate to improve?


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 29, 2013)

Bunyanderman said:


> Is it a good idea to have risky memo for the goal of a faster total solve, but less success rate to improve?



I always recommend doing two types of solves:

1. Too fast memo, execution with pauses.
2. Slow memo, execution without pauses.

The ultimate goal is to combine these two into solves with faster memo AND no pauses during execution.


----------



## Riley (Sep 29, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> I knew my PB sweep wouldn't last long. Super good job!
> 
> gg



Thanks Noah. You still have everything else though.  brb


----------



## Bunyanderman (Sep 29, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> I always recommend doing two types of solves:
> 
> 1. Too fast memo, execution with pauses.
> 2. Slow memo, execution without pauses.
> ...



Thanks
-Andy


----------



## mycube (Sep 29, 2013)

finally sub1!

58.87 D2 R2 B2 U B2 R2 U2 R2 D' U2 B2 L D' U2 F2 R' U2 B' L' B D

edges:
U L' U' M' U L U' M
L U u' L' u M2 u' L u M2 U' L'
M' D2 M D2
U M2 U R' U' M2 U' R U2

corners:
y r L D2 L' U' L D2 r' F r' y' (A-Perm)
B L B' R2 B L' B' R2
L F L' B2 L F' L' B2

Parity:
D R2 y R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' y' R2 D'

and the twisted corner with OP (UBL)


----------



## Ollie (Sep 29, 2013)

Oh yeah, 6:41.xx 5bld official.


----------



## EMI (Sep 29, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Oh yeah, 6:41.xx 5bld official.



Amazing, next time WR!


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Sep 29, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Oh yeah, 6:41.xx 5bld official.



Just found out you're at a comp. Cool. Congrats for 2nd in world and NR .


----------



## Iggy (Sep 29, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Oh yeah, 6:41.xx 5bld official.


----------



## TDM (Sep 29, 2013)

MBLD: 1/2. 11:18.67[7:23.03]. Could've been 2/2, but I forgot to do preorientation on the second cube :fp Still happy with getting one of them solved. Third attempt at MBLD.


----------



## DrKorbin (Sep 29, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Oh yeah, 6:41.xx 5bld official.



Cool:tu
What was your result in multi? And why did you suck in 3x3 final? Did you do attempts blindfolded?


----------



## Riley (Sep 29, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Oh yeah, 6:41.xx 5bld official.



Congrats Ollie. 

In other news, 8/8 multi-BLD. F-I-N-A-L-L-Y. Now I can change my signature. 21:43. 13:20 memo, so slow execution with lots and lots of pauses.


----------



## mycube (Sep 29, 2013)

16:02.47 5bld
3rd solve of the weekly


----------



## etshy (Sep 30, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Oh yeah, 6:41.xx 5bld official.



Congrats Ollie


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2013)

51.56 official 
11/3'''

and 7/8 multi official


----------



## CyanSandwich (Sep 30, 2013)

3/3 MBLD (20:59.00[13:44.26])

3rd attempt. Got 1/3, 2/3, then 3/3.


----------



## Ollie (Sep 30, 2013)

DrKorbin said:


> Cool:tu
> What was your result in multi? And why did you suck in 3x3 final? Did you do attempts blindfolded?



0/5 in multi  I hadn't done a 5/5 attempt for months, so the time was around 7:30.xx and memo was much harder to keep in. Not sure why?

And lols, 3x3x3 final went as follows:

1. OLL skip
2. PLL skip
3. DNFed on a y-perm for 19.90
4. Cube explosion
5. BLD solve with memo in inspection. 35s execution is slow, but it did include a 5-10s pause because of rushed memo 

Oh, and thanks guys!  I wanted to keep it as a surprise in case WR, but 5BLD is plucking stressful is comp. eugh.


----------



## qaz (Oct 1, 2013)

17:10.81 4BLD 

11 minutes off previous best success, 6 off best dnf...

Ridiculously easy scramble though, green center already made:
Rw' B' L U B2 R' F Fw' B Rw' Fw2 Rw D' L2 U Uw L' Rw2 F2 L2 R B Uw Fw2 Rw F2 Rw' B' L' Rw Fw Rw F' Rw2 F2 Fw D2 F2 B U2


----------



## KiwiCuber (Oct 1, 2013)

CyanSandwich said:


> 3/3 MBLD (20:59.00[13:44.26])
> 
> 3rd attempt. Got 1/3, 2/3, then 3/3.



Nice
Go for first NZ multi at nats :tu


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 1, 2013)

7:46.91 first timed 3BLD (success, yay!)

Ok, you guys can laugh. It's my first timed 3BLD. (I am still a BLD noob since I didn't do any practicing until a week or so ago and not even much since. Plus, I'm in constant sleep deprivation mode.) Using OP method.


----------



## Bestsimple (Oct 1, 2013)

Great job sneaklyfox!


----------



## Iggy (Oct 1, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> 7:46.91 first timed 3BLD (success, yay!)
> 
> Ok, you guys can laugh. It's my first timed 3BLD. (I am still a BLD noob since I didn't do any practicing until a week or so ago and not even much since. Plus, I'm in constant sleep deprivation mode.) Using OP method.



Well done!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 1, 2013)

KiwiCuber said:


> Nice
> Go for first NZ multi at nats :tu


Thanks. I plan on it haha.
Wish I had more cubes though.


sneaklyfox said:


> 7:46.91 first timed 3BLD (success, yay!)
> 
> Ok, you guys can laugh. It's my first timed 3BLD. (I am still a BLD noob since I didn't do any practicing until a week or so ago and not even much since. Plus, I'm in constant sleep deprivation mode.) Using OP method.


Congrats! That's not bad for a first timed 3BLD. Mine was 16:20


----------



## KiwiCuber (Oct 1, 2013)

CyanSandwich said:


> Thanks. I plan on it haha.
> Wish I had more cubes though.



If you need to borrow any at nats i have plenty(sometimes i think too many)


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 1, 2013)

Awesome. I'll probably go for 6, hopefully landing 2nd in Oceania.


----------



## TDM (Oct 1, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> 7:46.91 first timed 3BLD


That's fast for a first timed attempt. My first was twice that.


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 1, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> 7:46.91 first timed 3BLD (success, yay!)



Congrats sneaklyfox!



Ollie said:


> Oh yeah, 6:41.xx 5bld official.



Congrats Ollie!


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 2, 2013)

PB Average of 12: 29.57
1. 25.89 F' R2 B D2 L2 F R2 D2 U2 B L' F2 R' U' B2 F' R D2 B' U2 
2. 29.82 D2 L' D2 R U2 B2 U2 B2 R D2 R2 F' U F2 R D U B' F2 R' 
3. 28.58 U R2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 L2 R2 D F2 L D' R2 U2 L R' U2 B' R2 
4. 31.81 F2 D2 F2 R2 U L2 D B2 R2 B2 U' R D' L U' L R' B' F' U' F' 
5. 32.47 D2 B U2 R2 B2 U2 F D2 L2 F' U2 L' D2 R2 U2 B D U2 F' L R' 
6. 30.74 R2 U2 B2 U' R2 D L2 U' L2 F2 U F L' R2 B' F' R' F' L B2 
7. (25.17) F2 D B2 L2 F2 U B2 U2 R2 F2 U R B' F L2 U2 F2 U' B' F D' 
8. 27.47 R' B2 L2 F' U F' R' B' U' R2 F L2 B R2 B L2 B U2 F L2 
9. 27.49 B' R B2 R2 U2 L' F U' B R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 U' R2 L2 U 
10. (DNF(30.43)) U2 B2 U F2 U' B2 D' U' R2 B2 U B' D B R' B R U2 F2 L R2 
11. 27.85 D U L2 D R2 U L2 F2 R2 U F U B L B' R' B F2 U B' U2
12. 33.55 L2 U L2 D B' D B R F' B' D2 F2 U' R2 D2 F2 D' R2 D' F2 B2

A few missed opportunities, but overall really good!


----------



## Me (Oct 2, 2013)

Maccoboy said:


> This thread always makes me wanna learn BLD


Me too, just drop everything and dedicate a day to it. Then... practice...

I spent the weekend redoing my memo scheme and learning the ins and outs of M2. 
I'm trying to study up on memo retention and try at least one solve every night. Tonight I got all but three edges off on account that I mixed up some keywords. Sure a DNF but I consider it a success. I signed up for BLD and MBLD for a competition in November, I'm determined to do well, hopefully this isn't my last post on this thread.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Oct 2, 2013)

PB 2:43.25[1:24.05] D2 F2 U F2 D' B2 U F2 R2 F2 D2 B D L F U L2 D2 F2 L2 U'


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 2, 2013)

TDM said:


> That's fast for a first timed attempt. My first was twice that.



That's because I didn't bother to time myself when I was slower.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Oct 2, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> PB 2:43.25[1:24.05] D2 F2 U F2 D' B2 U F2 R2 F2 D2 B D L F U L2 D2 F2 L2 U'



sorry for double post
2:38.39[1:20.36] B2 L' B2 F2 D2 L' B2 L2 R2 D2 R' F R' U L F' R D' B2 D

edit: and again!

1. 2:21.54[1:12.11] F' R2 F' R2 U2 F L2 D2 B2 R2 D' B2 R F2 D' B' L' F2 U2 R


----------



## mycube (Oct 2, 2013)

w.t.f. 5BLD
13:28.46 Bw2 Rw' Fw F' R2 Fw' Uw2 F L2 D' Lw' R U2 Rw2 Uw Bw L' F2 Uw' B2 Bw2 Fw L' B2 U F U' F Rw B F' L2 Rw2 R2 B' Rw Fw' Lw R F L Lw Rw2 B L Rw2 F Uw2 Rw2 F R2 Uw U Fw' R B' R' B Lw2 Fw
really unexpected PB. changed the last days my memo order and dropped about 3-4 minutes. had today already a 13:50 dnf and yesterday a 14 dnf. But did not expect to be sub13:30
30 seconds to be subNR!


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 2, 2013)

50.39

B' L2 B R2 U2 B' D2 F' L2 U2 R2 D R' D F' U' B' L2 F' D 

x2 y' 
M U2 M U2 M2
x' U L U' M2 U L2 U' M2 U L U' x
u R u' M2 u R' u'
U' L U M2 U' L' U
U L' U M2 U' L U M2 U2
M' U M U M' U M U
l U' R' D' R U R' D x
R D2 R' U R D2 R' U' 
F2 R F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' R' F2
D2 R F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' R' D2

All 3 Cycles except for two!


----------



## Julian (Oct 3, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> x' U L U' M2 U L2 U' M2 U L U' x


[L2, U' M' U] (I used to think of this as [U': [U L2 U', M'])



> F2 R F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' R' F2


I do [F' D F': Y-perm] with cancellations.



> D2 R F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' R' D2


I do [D' R F': Y-perm] with cancellations.

Great time


----------



## Riley (Oct 3, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 50.39
> 
> B' L2 B R2 U2 B' D2 F' L2 U2 R2 D R' D F' U' B' L2 F' D
> 
> ...



1st bold (edges) -> z' [M, U' L' U] z

2nd bold (corners) -> F2 [R U2 R', D2] F2 or D2 x [U2, R' D2 R] x'


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 3, 2013)

Julian said:


> [L2, U' M' U] (I used to think of this as [U': [U L2 U', M'])



Yeah, that's what I'd normally do. I just had a little brain freeze and did this. It's still a 3 cycle alg though.



> I do [F' D F': Y-perm] with cancellations.



You could also do U' R U' R' U2 L R U' R' U L' U' (ZBLL).

edit:


Riley said:


> 1st bold (edges) -> z' [M, U' L' U] z



You mean z [M, U' L' U] z', right?

edit2:


> 2nd bold (corners) -> F2 [R U2 R', D2] F2



Nice one!


----------



## Riley (Oct 3, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> You mean z [M, U' L' U] z', right?



Oops. Yes.


----------



## Tao Yu (Oct 4, 2013)

B2 L' D2 F2 R' B2 L' U2 L2 D2 R' B D U2 L2 U2 L2 F2 L B

6'/10

nub solve. Forgot to memorize a twisted corner so I just guessed it. Was surprised that it was solved. 
Also, looking back, I actually knew how to solve all the corner cycles using BH but I just used OP because I'm a nub.
Will probably try and do better some other time and when the lighting is better.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 5, 2013)

PB single
PB average of 5
PB average of 12
PB session mean

number of times: 68/100
best time: 1:21.01
worst time: 3:33.63

current avg5: DNF (σ = 97.09)
best avg5: 1:35.16 (σ = 2.94)

current avg12: DNF (σ = 86.65)
best avg12: 1:51.85 (σ = 19.43)

current avg100: DNF (σ = 105.10)
best avg100: DNF (σ = 105.10)

session avg: DNF (σ = 105.10)
session mean: 1:59.79


----------



## tx789 (Oct 5, 2013)

CyanSandwich said:


> Thanks. I plan on it haha.
> Wish I had more cubes though.
> 
> Congrats! That's not bad for a first timed 3BLD. Mine was 16:20



I'll like to complete in MBLD as well, I just need a success at regular 3BLD. But becoming sub 3 on 2x2 and sub 15 on 3x3 when I'm just sub 20 now isn;t going to be easiy. I want to be completing in everything at NZ nationals. Also if two people complete it's more likely to happen.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 5, 2013)

1:05.26 7''/9'

R2 U' F2 U' L2 F2 D L2 F2 D F D' R2 D' R2 B' L U2 B' R 

z2 y 
M U2 M U2
x' U' R' U l' U R U' M2 U R' U' l U' R U x
U R U' M2 U R' U'
U' L U M2 U' L' U
R2 U M' U' R2 U M U'
x' U L U' M2 U L U' M2 U L2 U' x
R' U R U' M2 U R' U' R
D' L2 D M2 D' L2 D 
y' z' M' U M' U M' U M' U M' U' M' U' M' U' M' U' z y
R U2 L' U2 R' U2 R U2 L U2 R' U2
y L D' L' U2 L D L' U2 y'
L D' L' U' L D L' U
R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R
x' z' R' U' R U R' U' R U L' R' U' R U R' U' R U L' R' U' R U R' U' R U L2

Edges: 92 / 15 = 6.1 etps
Corners: 74 / 20 = 3.7 etps 
Total: 168 / 35 sec = 4.8 etps


----------



## TDM (Oct 5, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> x' z' R' U' R U R' U' R U L' R' U' R U R' U' R U L' R' U' R U R' U' R U L2


You could do x' U Antisune U' Bruno. It's 2-gen and shorter.


----------



## Ollie (Oct 5, 2013)

Tao Yu said:


> B2 L' D2 F2 R' B2 L' U2 L2 D2 R' B D U2 L2 U2 L2 F2 L B
> 
> 6'/10
> 
> ...



yay, another good BLDer in Ireland!


----------



## Sessinator (Oct 5, 2013)

First average of 5 in a while (also possibly PB I think). 

Average of 5: 52.61
1. (1:02.83) L2 F2 D L2 U' F2 U2 F2 U' B2 U' F' L B D L R' D' U
2. 50.78 U F2 L' B U2 D L B U R B2 R2 D2 L2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 D' F2
3. 53.14 U2 B2 U' L2 F2 L2 D U F2 R2 D' R B' U2 L' R2 U' B2 L2 U2 B
4. (44.58) F L' B D2 L' U2 L' F' U' D' L2 F2 D B2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D
5. 53.90 D' R2 D' B L' F2 B' D' F' L F2 B2 D' F2 D R2 F2 D R2 U R2


----------



## Riley (Oct 5, 2013)

22.59, not best on camera. D' L2 U2 B2 F2 D' F2 L2 D L2 D' B' D F2 D U2 F' D2 R U

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYQCxHvoGwc


----------



## Iggy (Oct 6, 2013)

Tim Wong 23/25 Official MBLD NAR in 56:53

GJ


----------



## TDM (Oct 6, 2013)

3BLD PB. NL (well CO was easy), and beats my old lucky PB by ~20s. 2:28.91. I used audio, visual and sentences to memo. D' F2 R2 L2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 U' F2 L' B U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L' F2 L'


----------



## acohen527 (Oct 6, 2013)

Zalewski got an official 24.24 
Second best official solve ever
gj


----------



## Rnewms (Oct 8, 2013)

First MBLD attempt: 2/2 12:31.15


----------



## qaz (Oct 9, 2013)

5BLD: 1:02:31.72 [42:21.75]

 3rd attempt, 1st success.


----------



## TDM (Oct 9, 2013)

I just learned TuRBo in 5 minutes. Tbh, using TuRBo probably won't help my already terrible success rate, but who cares. As long as the occasional success is fast. Anyway, I think it's usually just memo errors as many of my solves are edge 3-cycles off (and possibly a forgotten flipped edge or two).


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 10, 2013)

PB Average of 12: 29.20
1. 28.14 B2 L2 U' R2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 U' F2 R' B2 U L2 D2 L2 B' D2 L' F 
2. 28.47 R' D L' F R' B' L2 U2 L2 U D2 L2 F R2 D2 F U2 F' L2 D2 
3. 27.31 L2 F2 U' R2 D2 U' L2 D' L2 R2 B2 R' F' L' D' U2 L' B L2 U' B2 
4. 28.32 R2 U B' D B2 D L' D2 B' D2 B2 L F2 R F2 R' D2 R U2 L 
5. 29.42 L2 U' B2 L2 B2 U B2 U' L2 U2 B' R' D' B2 R U2 F U' R2 U2 
6. 27.95 F L2 D2 F' U2 L2 U2 B' L2 F2 L2 U R B2 L' D U' B L' U B2 
7. 29.35 U L2 D' B2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 D' U2 B D' L2 R F2 L2 U R U L' 
8. (34.68) D' F2 U' B2 U2 B2 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 F L' U' B D2 R D2 R2 F2 R2 
9. 32.89 R2 D' B2 D F2 U F2 U F2 R2 B2 R' D' L' U' R' F D L' D' R2 
10. 30.60 F D R D' R L U R' B2 U F U2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F U2 
11. (25.85) B2 U2 L U2 R2 D2 F2 R D2 F' U2 B D B2 F' L' F' D' R' 
12. 29.50 D2 L2 B2 F2 U B2 D L2 R2 D U B F D2 L D' L2 U' R' U' F' 

7 sub-30s in a row = yay


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 10, 2013)

1st proper 3BLD success: 7:32.038 F' U B R' L D' L U' B' L U' L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U' B2 U L2

followed by 9:15.836 success yay. i'm gonna do more


----------



## Rnewms (Oct 10, 2013)

1st sub-3: 2:57.77 U F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 D' R2 D' F2 D' B' U' L U F2 U B' D F' U
Memo: KiLl DEedee QuiT MO FuJi B / KLB SIG B


----------



## Tao Yu (Oct 11, 2013)

First sub one with edges first: 59.32
R2 D B2 L2 D B2 U' B2 U L2 U L D U2 L2 U2 R F' D U'

5'/9
Still an easy scramble.
Currently want to switch to edges first because the parity is easier and because I think doing edges with audio loop would be faster.
Audio loop for edges is really hard though. Especially the cycle breaks for some reason. If anyone has tips it would be really helpful


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Oct 11, 2013)

Lol. 12:58.xx. 4bld success. 3rd one. Messed up edges but fixed them. Twice.


----------



## Tao Yu (Oct 11, 2013)

45.92 with edges first wtf
6/10 F2 U2 F U2 F D2 F D2 R2 F U2 L D B' L B2 F' D2 R B L'

No cycle breaks... It seems my PBs always have none.


----------



## bjs5890 (Oct 12, 2013)

1:18.73 with 25 second memo. Sllooowwww execution, but still a nice PB, 6'/10
Also got a 1:42 avg of 5


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 12, 2013)

Tao Yu said:


> 45.92 with edges first wtf
> 6/10 F2 U2 F U2 F D2 F D2 R2 F U2 L D B' L B2 F' D2 R B L'
> 
> No cycle breaks... It seems my PBs always have none.


Have you found edges first faster on average so far? I tried switching to edges first but I really sucked at the long audio loops.



bjs5890 said:


> 1:18.73 with 25 second memo. Sllooowwww execution, but still a nice PB, 6'/10
> Also got a 1:42 avg of 5


Nice. I also got a PB of 1:18 today. Except my memo was 24. The funny thing is, sub-55 execution is fast for me.


----------



## Cubo largo (Oct 12, 2013)

*Why!*

<b>3BLD</b>
2:00.83


----------



## Tao Yu (Oct 12, 2013)

CyanSandwich said:


> Have you found edges first faster on average so far? I tried switching to edges first but I really sucked at the long audio loops.



Not yet. I'm still really inconsistent and I DNF a lot. The audio loops are a bit easier now though, probably the result of practice.
I think I'm going to stick to it anyway.


----------



## Username (Oct 12, 2013)

1:33 official BLD... Pretty bad, but I also got my first official Mo3 (around 1:40 I think)


----------



## Iggy (Oct 12, 2013)

Username said:


> 1:33 official BLD... Pretty bad, but I also got my first official Mo3 (around 1:40 I think)



Nice. Good luck for the other events.


----------



## Ollie (Oct 12, 2013)

*2:42.50* Ao12

[Best Ao5 = 2:38.35]

[2:38.23, 2:30.70, 2:28.77, 2:49.71, 2:46.12], 2:55.33, (DNF(3:01.00)), 2:42.60, 2:45.28, 2:47.45, 2:40.85, (2:20.06)

Average memo is around 1:05, took some practice to get back in the swing of things but I could get it down to sub-1 before UKC if I can go.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Oct 12, 2013)

Ollie said:


> *2:42.50* Ao12
> 
> [Best Ao5 = 2:38.35]
> 
> ...



Your 4BLD = my 3BLD xD

Awesome!


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 12, 2013)

4bld 10:30.82[6:42.69]


----------



## Sessinator (Oct 12, 2013)

Practicing a bit of 3BLD for Slow n' Steady next month (hopefully). 

Average of 5: 51.85
1. (44.57) L2 U' L2 D F2 D' B2 L2 F2 U B U' F L R' U' F2 D L' B2 D2
2. 46.54 F2 L2 U L2 U2 L2 R2 D' F2 D' L2 R' U B2 D' L2 F U' L' B R2
3. (DNF: 52.67, 2 flipped edges) L2 U L' D' F B U B U2 L' F2 B U2 R2 U2 D2 F R2 B2 L2 D2
4. 57.76 F' R2 L U' L' F U2 L' B2 U D2 F' B U2 L2 F' U2 F U2 R2 D2
5. 51.26 U2 R' D2 R' B2 R' F2 L' F2 R' F2 D L U B F D' L B L' D2


----------



## Riley (Oct 13, 2013)

4BLD success in comp, on my last attempt: 6:38.61


----------



## mycube (Oct 13, 2013)

56.99 L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 U' F' R L' B2 R2 D B U2 R' L


----------



## Mikel (Oct 14, 2013)

I got a 1:06.33 and a 1:02.86 3x3 BLD solves at Leaf Town 2013. I broke my official DNF streak and won 3x3 BLD for the first time!


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 14, 2013)

Mikel said:


> I got a 1:06.33 and a 1:02.86 3x3 BLD solves at Leaf Town 2013. I broke my official DNF streak and won 3x3 BLD for the first time!



Yay! I'm happy for you


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Oct 14, 2013)

i got my first ever 3BLD success 
and then 3 more the next day 

the times were 7:00, 10:29, 6:06 and the last wasn't timed (it was on the tram)


----------



## Ollie (Oct 14, 2013)

Last solve for a long time, methinks, I didn't manage to get my motivation back and as I'm probably not going to UKC2013 (unless someone wants to send me there x) I have no idea when the next comp will be. Many moons away most likely.

234 Relay 3:45.62[1:44]

2) R F2 U' F U' F R' U F U2 
3) L2 U2 B2 L2 B' L2 B R2 B' U2 B2 D' L' F2 R' U' L' F R2 D2 R 
4) F2 D' B D2 r' U f2 r2 F' R' D2 B f2 u' L' D u' B f2 D R2 B2 U F2 L' f' L2 R D2 B f2 D2 F U' D2 u2 B D F2 r



CJF2L 1 said:


> i got my first ever 3BLD success
> and then 3 more the next day
> 
> the times were 7:00, 10:29, 6:06 and the last wasn't timed (it was on the tram)



Welcome to BLD


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 14, 2013)

Ollie said:


> 234 Relay 3:45.62[1:44]



wut 



Ollie said:


> Last solve for a long time, methinks, I didn't manage to get my motivation back and as I'm probably not going to UKC2013 (unless someone wants to send me there x) I have no idea when the next comp will be. Many moons away most likely.



wut


----------



## Iggy (Oct 14, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Last solve for a long time, methinks, I didn't manage to get my motivation back and as I'm probably not going to UKC2013 (unless someone wants to send me there x) I have no idea when the next comp will be. Many moons away most likely.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Oct 14, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Last solve for a long time, methinks, I didn't manage to get my motivation back and as I'm probably not going to UKC2013 (unless someone wants to send me there x) I have no idea when the next comp will be. Many moons away most likely.


Oh balls


----------



## cuboy63 (Oct 14, 2013)

Average of 5: 34.24
1. (30.93) F2 L F2 U' R' U2 B R' F2 U R2 D2 F2 D2 F' U2 F' R2 U2 D2 L2 
2. (46.03) B2 U2 B2 U' L2 U' L2 F2 D F U' B F2 D' F R' B R2 U 
3. 37.62 D' L2 F2 U' D L' B U2 L F' B2 D' F2 U2 F2 D' L2 F2 R2 L2 U2 
4. 33.79 F2 L2 D' B2 L2 U L2 U2 F2 U' R2 B L D' B' R D2 B2 R F 
5. 31.31 D2 R' F D2 L' F R L U D2 L2 F2 R2 B R2 D2 R2 F U2 B'


----------



## AJ Blair (Oct 14, 2013)

1:35:33 3BLD PB.

I'm learning! Huzzah!


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Oct 14, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Last solve for a long time, methinks, I didn't manage to get my motivation back and as I'm probably not going to UKC2013 (unless someone wants to send me there x) I have no idea when the next comp will be. Many moons away most likely.



. Hope you come back sooner rather than later. Maybe chill out with some fun events? Lots of cool puzzles out there.

Btw, wat? That's a crazy time for that relay!


----------



## nccube (Oct 14, 2013)

I got an official Mean of 3 in the 1st round of Spanish Nationals:
1:32.75, 1:26.09, 1:26.66 = 1:28.50

I also managed to get a 1:10.69 single in the finals.


----------



## DrKorbin (Oct 14, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Last solve for a long time, methinks, I didn't manage to get my motivation back and as I'm probably not going to UKC2013 (unless someone wants to send me there x) I have no idea when the next comp will be. Many moons away most likely.



Doesn't WR motivate you?


----------



## Ollie (Oct 14, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> . Hope you come back sooner rather than later. Maybe chill out with some fun events? Lots of cool puzzles out there.



I'm thinking slowing learning full CLL, just a couple of algs a day maybe, or something similar. Slowly transition back into BLD with Fake EG... 



DrKorbin said:


> Doesn't WR motivate you?



It does, but my hunger for WR is a fraction of what it was. But I'm honestly really content with being the Buzz Aldrin of BLD and having the treble NR thing. Training for and waiting 2/3 months at a time just to DNF x3 in 5BLD kills your spirit somewhat and the stress in actual comps is even worse (especially when I sub-WR at least 2/3 times a day when I'm 'training.') 

Plus I think if I did get WR I would doing a Dan, for the above reasons and more.


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 14, 2013)

I support this^ 

Do the things that you'll enjoy. BLD will be fun again soon enough.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Oct 14, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Many moons away most likely.





Ollie said:


> Buzz Aldrin of BLD


You should be a poet Oliver


----------



## Ollie (Oct 14, 2013)

Something's telling me not to quit, pluck.

1:59.22[0:43] - D f U2 D2 L2 D B U2 L' U' B2 L2 f' D2 u' f2 F' L2 r U' R' F L' R' B2 R2 B' L' B' D R' D2 L2 R2 f' u F B' R' f'

not my scramble, so not PB  with wing parity too, eugh.



DuffyEdge said:


> You should be a poet Oliver



I'm glad someone noticed


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 14, 2013)

Ugggghhhh

The big BLD curse once again, my friends.


----------



## acohen527 (Oct 14, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Something's telling me not to quit, pluck.
> 
> 1:59.22[0:43] - D f U2 D2 L2 D B U2 L' U' B2 L2 f' D2 u' f2 F' L2 r U' R' F L' R' B2 R2 B' L' B' D R' D2 L2 R2 f' u F B' R' f'
> 
> ...



Holy memo


----------



## Sessinator (Oct 15, 2013)

Pretty productive BLD session today. 

New 3BLD Avg5 pb - 46.32
1. 49.20 L2 D' B2 F2 D' B2 U2 R2 D F2 U2 F' U F D2 L U2 B U' F D'
2. 43.58 F2 R2 D2 B' L2 D2 B2 F L2 B2 U2 L U2 B' L2 F' D' F' D' F2
3. (36.60) D2 B2 D2 B2 D' B2 U' B2 U2 L2 F L' D' B2 L D2 R2 D2 U L
4. (DNF) D2 L' D2 U2 F2 L D2 R' B2 L2 F2 U F2 R D' B' R2 D B' F' R2
5. 46.17 L' D2 L B2 D2 R' U2 R F2 L' B2 U' L2 F L D' B2 D2 F D B2

Within the average of 5 I also broke my mean of 3 pb (43.13) and single pb (36.60).

Still using M2/R2...


----------



## Iggy (Oct 15, 2013)

1. 30.22 R D2 B2 L B2 R2 U2 R B2 F2 R2 D L' F' U2 B F' D2 F' R' 

6|6'' lol. Definitely could've been sub 30 if memo was a bit faster and I didn't lock up.

Someone fast should try this.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 15, 2013)

Got a PB single - 1:13.69[30.12]
Plus PB ao12 - 1:42.77



Sessinator said:


> Pretty productive BLD session today.
> 
> New 3BLD Avg5 pb - 46.32
> 1. 49.20 L2 D' B2 F2 D' B2 U2 R2 D F2 U2 F' U F D2 L U2 B U' F D'
> ...


Nice. Gives me hope at being sub-1 with Old Pochmann and TuRBo.


----------



## Iggy (Oct 15, 2013)

3/3 in 4:58.06.


----------



## mycube (Oct 15, 2013)

4bld
6:17.27 D L' Fw' F2 L' Rw Uw B U' F' D2 R' U F2 L Fw2 F Uw' R F Uw Rw2 Fw F U' R' B F2 D L' Rw Uw F2 R F Rw' R' Uw Rw2 F'


----------



## TDM (Oct 15, 2013)

CyanSandwich said:


> Nice. Gives me hope at being sub-1 with Old Pochmann and TuRBo.


Maskow was sub-50 with TuRBo/OP. I'm still sup-4


----------



## KongShou (Oct 15, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Something's telling me not to quit, pluck.
> 
> 1:59.22[0:43] - D f U2 D2 L2 D B U2 L' U' B2 L2 f' D2 u' f2 F' L2 r U' R' F L' R' B2 R2 B' L' B' D R' D2 L2 R2 f' u F B' R' f'
> 
> ...



yes ollie!

insane times


----------



## Iggy (Oct 16, 2013)

32.28 3BLD, second best time ever.


----------



## mycube (Oct 16, 2013)

Best average of 12: 1:11.12
1-12 - (62.48) 74.62 66.60 71.52 73.42 65.88 70.72 72.12 (DNF) 66.72 71.22 78.36

1. 62.48 L2 U' R2 F2 U R2 D2 F2 D' F2 D R D' B' D2 B2 U' B2 R' B'
2. 74.62 U B2 F2 D U2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U' R U2 B' F' L2 U2 F' U' L' D2 U2
3. 66.60 U' L2 D2 F2 R2 L2 D2 B2 U R2 U' R' D L2 U L' F' L2 B2 F' U
4. 71.52 F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D L2 U R2 D2 U' F' L2 D' L2 F2 D R2 L' D U R
5. 73.42 B2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D' B2 D L2 D2 L2 B' D2 R B2 L B' D2 U2 B' F2 U'
6. 65.88 U F2 D R2 D' R2 B2 D L2 F2 D2 L' D B R L' D L B' U2 L2 U
7. 70.72 D' R2 U F2 U' R2 B2 U B2 L2 U' F L' F2 U F R L2 B L D2 U
8. 72.12 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 F2 U R2 B' R F2 D' L2 U' F D F L2 U
9. DNF R2 L2 U' F2 R2 L2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R' B' F L' U2 F2 L U2 L - 2 flipped edges
10. 66.72 F2 R2 B2 U' B2 U F2 R2 F2 U' F2 L F2 U F2 D' B F L B2 F' U'
11. 71.22 R2 U2 B2 U' B2 D R2 U' B2 L2 F' L2 D' L' U R2 B R D2 F2 L'
12. 78.36 F2 L2 U F2 D R2 F2 U' L2 U F' R L2 B L2 F' D B F' D'


----------



## Iggy (Oct 16, 2013)

4:16.43 4BLD PB! Sub NR too.  Pretty easy scramble.

Edit: Memo was around 1:59 and the scramble is the first from weekly comp 2013-42


----------



## tseitsei (Oct 16, 2013)

My accomplishment was actually doing some bld solves for the first time in weeks 

And I didn't even suck THAT much...

I did 20 solves. 

Total number of sub-1 was 10/20 sub-50 was 2/20
But from first 5 solves only 1 was sub-1...

So I think I can still easily sub-1 more than half of my solves. 

Need to start practising more again, because we have finnish open in two weeks...

Also should do a couple of 4bld solves before that...


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 17, 2013)

Second timed blindfold success (PB): 4:47.45


----------



## Iggy (Oct 18, 2013)

40.17, (1:03.65), 40.96, 50.54, 41.63, 44.22, 53.12, 56.03, (37.47), 44.00, 43.89, 43.75 = 45.83 3BLD avg12

My first successful avg12! (yes I'm that inaccurate) No DNFs too.


----------



## Sessinator (Oct 18, 2013)

CyanSandwich said:


> Got a PB single - 1:13.69[30.12]
> Plus PB ao12 - 1:42.77
> 
> 
> Nice. Gives me hope at being sub-1 with Old Pochmann and TuRBo.



Thanks! 

Was able to upload my first cubing video from my dorm room. 3BLD in 40.43 seconds (11-12ish second memo).





Scramble: D2 L' B2 F2 U2 L' B2 R' F2 L R' F R B F' L' D R2 F R' U 
6|12


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 18, 2013)

Iggy said:


> 40.17, (1:03.65), 40.96, 50.54, 41.63, 44.22, 53.12, 56.03, (37.47), 44.00, 43.89, 43.75 = 45.83 3BLD avg12
> 
> My first successful avg12! (yes I'm that inaccurate) No DNFs too.



Beats my PB! Good job


----------



## Iggy (Oct 18, 2013)

amostay2004 said:


> Beats my PB! Good job



Thanks Amos!


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 18, 2013)

Got 2/2 success, all I know is it was under 7 minutes (listening to a 7 minute song )


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Oct 18, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Got 2/2 success, all I know is it was under 7 minutes (listening to a 7 minute song )



go tim:tu


----------



## Tao Yu (Oct 18, 2013)

wut
*3BLD: 35.54* B2 D2 F2 U2 L B2 L' R U2 B2 L' B' F2 U R B2 U2 L D' U 6/10

Beats PB by 10 seconds...
Using corners first execution. Haven't decided whether I want to use corners first or edges first yet.

Edit: 1:02.80, 46.06, 49.63 = 52.83 mean of 3
From this session:


Spoiler



55.73, 1:28.03, DNF(1:14.33), 1:02.80, 46.06, 49.63, DNF(1:02.45), DNF(1:04.00), DNF(42.96), 54.99, DNF(2:07.56), 1:16.01, DNF(1:20.05), 1:36.00, DNF(57.68), DNF(54.75), 1:02.70, 1:23.23, 1:10.03, 1:01.90, DNF(1:06.43), DNF(1:20.64), DNF(1:01.20), 1:04.72, DNF(47.42), DNF(1:19.50), DNF(46.00)


Most of the DNFs were corners I think. 42.96 was off by three edges because I forgot a letter pair.
I think I'll use corners first execution.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Oct 19, 2013)

got a few sub 3 singles; 2:56.86 was PB. then got a 2:41.88 DNF out by parity


----------



## CHJ (Oct 19, 2013)

*4BLD:* 5:09.27 [2:09] u' B2 R' f' L F' r' L2 B' R2 U2 f2 F D f2 r f' R2 f' F r' R2 L' D r' f F L2 r' u B U2 L D r f' D2 F2 U2 r' 
not my fastest but still really nice considering I wouldn't call it a good scramble


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Oct 19, 2013)

3/3 in 16:19.64[11:59.78], first attempt at 3 cubes as practice for 4BLD. Also did a successful solve of 4x4 wings, so all I need to work on is centre comms, because I sometimes mess them up.


----------



## mande (Oct 19, 2013)

MultiBLD: 13/16 in 58:02[38:00] = 10 points
Scrambles from this weekly.
This was my first attempt at 16 cubes. I've attempted 15 thrice if iirc (6/15 in comp, 7/15 and 8/15 at home)
I'm happy that I could fit 16 cubes in an hour. 1 cube off by 2 twisted corners (probably missed it during memo), and 2 off by quite a few edges...don't know how that happened.
I can't see myself fitting more than 18 though


----------



## christmasx2 (Oct 21, 2013)

Just did my first 3x3 blind solve in about 1 year! I didn't set any records (about 13-14 mins), but I did it! Used old pochman for edges and corners. Two letter pairs for memo. Really want to stick with it this time. Last time I learned it, then quickly quit.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Oct 21, 2013)

2:57 3BLD 9th success


----------



## qaz (Oct 22, 2013)

Finally got another 5BLD success! 38:05.40 [23:35.22]. Really solid overall.

9th attempt, 2nd success. Previous success was over two weeks ago and was over an hour...


----------



## mycube (Oct 22, 2013)

55.71 U F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 D' B2 U2 F' R2 F2 D B2 R B2 F U' F'

edges:
B [U L U', M'] B'
R' U' [M2, B L B'] U R 
x' U' [U' R' U, M2] U x
[F' R' F, M']
[R' D R, E]

corners:
y [R2, U' L' U] y'
y' z' [R U R2 U' R', F2] z y
[U' L' U, R]
[U, L' D' L]

parity:
D R2 T-Perm left R2 D'


----------



## Tao Yu (Oct 22, 2013)

*39.90* R2 F2 D2 R2 B D2 B U2 B' F2 U2 L' D F2 D F' L B2 D F' 
8/10
Second sub 40. 
Got this after like 20 DNFs in a row or something. I'm a noob. I really need to work on my accuracy.
I think the DNFs ranged something between 50 and 1:20


----------



## Riley (Oct 24, 2013)

19.40 unexpected PB single, 5 second memo (I need to stop looking at the timer). Pretty lolscramble though. Super easy cases too.

U' D L B2 D2 B U L' B' D R2 F2 D B2 D L2 F2 L2 B2 U2

Reconstruction:


Spoiler



Memo:
Edges: UX ("ux") HeLped TaG CAlifornia's ODder (OD = flipped edge blue-yellow)\
Corners: UJ LI SK

Execution:
y' z2 // Memo 

x [D2, R U' R'] 
[U, R' D2 R]
R D2 R U2 R' D2 R U2 R2' x'

R2 U u2 M' u2 M' U' R2
z' [M', U' R U] 
D' [U R U', M] D z
[M', U2]
U x M' U M' U M' U M' U2 M' U M' U M' U M' x' U'


----------



## qaz (Oct 24, 2013)

Average of 5: 2:21.35 (DNF) 2:49.85 (1:49.12) 3:05.21 = 2:45.47

Safe solves... I've DNFed 13/15 attempts in the last week before this, and I think my problem is trying to go too fast.


----------



## the super cuber (Oct 24, 2013)

i solved a 2x2 blindfolded 4/5 times.my pb single is 20.64 and i am trying to get my first sub 20 solve


----------



## bjs5890 (Oct 25, 2013)

1:08.95 single and 1:25.89 avg of 5. I guess it's time to learn BH.


----------



## Iggy (Oct 25, 2013)

5/5 in 10:09.99. Finally. I think I can sub 10 this though.

Edit: 11:51.26 5BLD PB. Went kinda slow during center execution to make sure I didn't mess up anything.

Edit 2: 4:22.97 4BLD, 2nd best time ever. Would've been PB if I didn't mess up a cycle, but whatever.

Edit 3: lol I'm really in the zone now

(36.19), (DNF(33.14)), 39.60, 37.45, 39.53 = 38.86 3BLD avg5 wtf

All are sub NR (except the DNF of course)


----------



## notfeliks (Oct 26, 2013)

7:32.xy 3BLD just now. Woo! Can't remember the scramble but the cycle using OP was:

Corners: (not very good with the names of the corner stickers, so I'll just say the setup move or moves to RFD) D2 > D > none > F' > F2 > F > R2 > none

Edges: FR > DR > DB > DL > LF > LB > UF > UB > FD > UL

Pretty easy but I'll take what I can get.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 26, 2013)

Iggy said:


> 5/5 in 10:09.99. Finally. I think I can sub 10 this though.
> 
> Edit: 11:51.26 5BLD PB. Went kinda slow during center execution to make sure I didn't mess up anything.
> 
> ...



I had no idea you were this good at blind. Nice times!


----------



## Iggy (Oct 26, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> I had no idea you were this good at blind. Nice times!



Thanks.


----------



## Ollie (Oct 26, 2013)

6:00.15, 5:42.76, (5:11.42), 5:38.90, (6:22.22) = *5:47.27*

One-off Ao5. Accuracy is around 60-80% nowadays, thankfully 



Iggy said:


> 5/5 in 10:09.99. Finally. I think I can sub 10 this though.
> 
> Edit: 11:51.26 5BLD PB. Went kinda slow during center execution to make sure I didn't mess up anything.
> 
> ...



Fast 5BLD! Sub-10 please


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 26, 2013)

Ollie said:


> 6:00.15, 5:42.76, (5:11.42), 5:38.90, (6:22.22) = *5:47.27*
> 
> One-off Ao5. Accuracy is around 60-80% nowadays, thankfully



You're not very good at quitting, are you? ^_^


----------



## Tao Yu (Oct 26, 2013)

3x3 _Corners only_ BLD
44/50
Best time: 12.29
Best avg5: 17.49, (21.44), 13.95, (12.29), 13.55 = 15.00
Best avg12: 17.49, 21.44, 13.95, (12.29), 13.55, 22.35, (29.39), 25.95, 23.15, 20.80, 19.87, 20.29 = 19.88


Spoiler



22.67, DNF(18.88), 18.30, 15.54, 19.39, 16.74, 23.07, 24.98, 19.97, 32.30, 28.49, 26.21, 31.70, DNF(32.30), 19.29, 17.79, DNF(27.42), 20.21, 24.69, 15.31, 19.06, 29.38, 28.15, 25.76, DNF(13.30), DNF(17.29), 17.49, 21.44, 13.95, 12.29, 13.55, 22.35, 29.39, 25.95, 23.15, 20.80, 19.87, 20.29, 27.52, 17.82, 13.83, 20.66, 20.00, 18.42, 18.07, 23.71, 22.00, 19.68, 46.77, DNF(20.85)


Did this because I'm working on my accuracy. My audio loop is usually quite bad. Might try doing edges sometime. 
Pretty happy with this.
Using 3style, and OP when I didn't know a cycle(or when I was being safe).


----------



## stevecho816 (Oct 26, 2013)

55.91 PB 3BLD! No solved pieces, but the memo was easy 

F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R' F2 D2 R2 U2 L' U' R F' D' L2 F2 L2 B' F'


----------



## Iggy (Oct 26, 2013)

4/4 in 7:44.02



Ollie said:


> 6:00.15, 5:42.76, (5:11.42), 5:38.90, (6:22.22) = *5:47.27*
> 
> One-off Ao5. Accuracy is around 60-80% nowadays, thankfully



I'll try.  Also awesome avg5!


----------



## Tao Yu (Oct 29, 2013)

3x3BLD avg12 
53.84, 1:17.92, 59.73, 1:06.11, 58.91, 1:09.15, 1:28.97, 2:03.07, 1:36.14, 1:24.30, 1:52.83, DNF(2:09.27)[two corners] =* 1:23.71* 

Kinda slow but by far the most successes I've ever had in a row. You can see that the last few were safety solves.

Best avg5 was (53.84), (1:17.92), 59.73, 1:06.11, 58.91 = *1:01.58*

Scrambles


Spoiler



Average of 12: 1:23.71
1. (53.84) L2 D2 F2 D' B2 D F2 R2 D2 R2 U R U F' U L2 R2 D B U' L' 
2. 1:17.92 R2 F2 U2 R2 B' D2 B' F' D2 R2 F L' B2 D R' F' D2 R2 B' R' B 
3. 59.73 R' D R L2 D2 R D' B U D2 F2 D2 F2 L D2 B2 R U2 L2 
4. 1:06.11 B D F L F2 B2 D2 R' D L2 F L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 L' 
5. 58.91 D2 B' U2 B2 U2 R2 F D2 B R2 B' D L' B' L U' B R B U L' 
6. 1:09.15 B2 R' B' R L' U' F D' F U2 R2 L2 F2 R2 D B2 U' D' 
7. 1:28.97 U2 F' R2 F' D2 B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B R' F D B2 U' L F' D' B U' 
8. 2:03.07 D2 B R2 F U2 B2 D2 U2 L2 U2 R' D' B D' F' D2 L2 F' D L 
9. 1:36.14 U2 D F2 L' D' F' D2 F L' B2 L2 F2 U L2 D L2 D' F2 R2 
10. 1:24.30 F U' F D B U L D R D L2 D2 L2 F D2 B R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 
11. 1:52.83 L' F R' D R' U L D F B2 U' R2 L2 U R2 U' R2 D L2 F2 
12. (DNF(2:09.27)) L2 U2 R2 B U2 F2 U2 F D2 F2 R2 U' F' D R F2 U' L' F2 R2 B'



Using edges first. One of these days I'll decide what to use.


----------



## mycube (Oct 29, 2013)

5bld: 12:36.46 D' Bw F2 D2 Uw' U2 Rw2 R B Dw' U Lw Bw2 R D' Dw2 Lw2 R2 D2 Bw D' Lw' F' Uw' Bw' R' Bw2 R D Bw2 R Bw2 Uw Lw2 Uw2 U2 B2 L2 U Fw Rw' Bw2 Rw' Dw2 Fw L Fw' F2 D2 Dw U2 F Uw B Bw' Rw' Fw' U2 Bw' Lw2	
subgermanNR


----------



## SirWaffle (Oct 29, 2013)

3/3 multi blind 18:15.87 meh not bad I guess.


----------



## Iggy (Oct 29, 2013)

mycube said:


> 5bld: 12:36.46 D' Bw F2 D2 Uw' U2 Rw2 R B Dw' U Lw Bw2 R D' Dw2 Lw2 R2 D2 Bw D' Lw' F' Uw' Bw' R' Bw2 R D Bw2 R Bw2 Uw Lw2 Uw2 U2 B2 L2 U Fw Rw' Bw2 Rw' Dw2 Fw L Fw' F2 D2 Dw U2 F Uw B Bw' Rw' Fw' U2 Bw' Lw2
> subgermanNR



Nice, you're really fast.


----------



## mycube (Oct 30, 2013)

thanks  i try to get maybe NR in 2 weeks if it is still the same 

3x3 bld:
1:00.59 of5
DNF was 1:15

1. 54.72 L2 D' F2 D2 R2 L2 F2 R2 L2 D2 U' F' R' B' R' U2 F' U L2 B' L U2
2. 58.83 D2 F2 R2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D B2 R' U' B' L2 F D2 U2 B U' L'
3. DNF	D L2 U2 L2 U R2 F2 U2 B2 F2 U' B R L D' R B F' U R' B U'
4. 59.70 U B2 D' F2 D2 U' R2 U F2 L2 U' B' D U2 R' D F' D2 B2 R B' U2
5. 1:03.25 U2 L2 U B2 D R2 L2 U' R2 L2 D R B L B2 R U' F R L' F2


----------



## Veerexx (Oct 30, 2013)

Started learning 3BLD a few days ago... This is fun  I really like blindfolded solving (so far) and this event is fun as!
I'm learning M2/R2 from Noah's tutorial on YouTube and the Pochmann site. This is quite fun :3
EDIT: Any tips through PM are very appreciated!


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Oct 30, 2013)

New PB, and another would-have-been-PB. Would have been a much better average but on the third solve I thought I'd memoed an odd number of edges and an even number of corners, but then moved onto corners and realised there was an odd number of corners too /facepalm

(1:43.01), 1:44.58, 4:02.57, 2:10.99, (DNF(2:12.55))


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 30, 2013)

Latest session of 100

PB single
PB avg5
PB avg12
PB session mean
PB success rate


Spoiler



number of times: 73/100
best time: 1:10.43
worst time: 2:10.75

current avg5: DNF (σ = 77.16)
best avg5: 1:29.00 (σ = 3.13)

current avg12: DNF (σ = 89.92)
best avg12: 1:38.69 (σ = 8.79)

current avg100: DNF (σ = 88.54)
best avg100: DNF (σ = 88.54)

session avg: DNF (σ = 88.54)
session mean: 1:38.90


----------



## Iggy (Oct 30, 2013)

2/2 in 1:44.28. Nice scrambles.


----------



## CHJ (Oct 30, 2013)

4BLD PB 4:12.61 (1:35)

F' L' F r' F' B2 f' U' f' B U2 D' R2 f' L' B' L2 B f u' L B2 D2 r2 R' D U' F' L' F' D' u' U' R' r' f2 B R U' f2

just what was that memo!? not even sub 2:30 exec though :/
seems at this rate I could be UK champion, even more so a winner of a beer XD (bobthegiraffemonkey)


----------



## KiwiCuber (Oct 31, 2013)

CyanSandwich said:


> Latest session of 100
> 
> PB single
> PB avg5
> ...



NR at nats please


----------



## Tao Yu (Oct 31, 2013)

3x3 PB mean of 3 on video!




Experimenting with edges first at the moment
48.88, 44.75, 1:03.93 = 52.52 
The 50.21 at the start was a DNF


Spoiler



Mean of 3: 52.52
1. 48.88 U2 B2 L2 B U2 L2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 R' B' L' D2 B' F' U' F' D' R' 
2. 44.75 L B2 R' F2 R B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R D R B L' D B F D' B F2 
3. 1:03.93 R U2 D F2 U L F' B2 U L2 F B2 U2 F R2 B L2 F' U2 B'



Does anyone have any tips for edge audio loops? I have trouble when I get sounds that are awkward. Also, cycle breaks confuse me sometimes.
I guess I should really just practice and get used to it though.


----------



## mycube (Oct 31, 2013)

59.31 1:06.10 55.19 = 1:00.20 mean
i think the next pb mean should be sub1


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 31, 2013)

KiwiCuber said:


> NR at nats please


Hopefully  Getting close to sub-NR global average.


----------



## mycube (Oct 31, 2013)

53.38 B2 U L2 B2 U B2 U' F2 U' L2 U R L' F' U' B' R2 L2 D2 R2 D2

edit: 52.42 L2 D B2 D2 F2 U' L2 U L2 U L2 B R2 L2 D2 L B R' B D2 B' U2


----------



## Martial (Oct 31, 2013)

*27.44* (8th sub30)
R' U L D R' D' L' B' D' B R2 L2 F2 U2 B U2 F2 L2 B' L2


----------



## Iggy (Oct 31, 2013)

1. 29.99 B2 D2 R2 F' D2 L2 B' F2 D2 B2 L2 R' F' L2 F' R B F' U' R' F2 

First solve of the day waaaaaaaaaatt

8|10

Edit:

29.99, 38.86, 43.99, DNF(44.36), 35.45 = 39.43 avg5, almost PB

solves 1-3 make a 37.61 mo3, PB.


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 1, 2013)

4BLD 11:20.87


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 2, 2013)

4BLD 10:55.23


----------



## qaz (Nov 2, 2013)

4BLD 16:04.37. First PB in a month.


----------



## Martial (Nov 2, 2013)

3BLD 17/20 acc 

34.52, 43.77, 47.02, DNF(44.99), *38.81, 38.28, 39.88, DNF(48.16), 37.77*, 45.68, 42.82, 51.73, 41.13, 38.88, 49.18, 38.06, DNF(36.93), 37.69, 43.37, 32.19

best time: 32.19
worst time: 51.73

best avg5: 38.99 (σ = 0.82)

current avg12: 42.63 (σ = 4.95)
best avg12: *42.45* (σ = 4.86)

session mean: *41.22*, pretty good btw


----------



## Username (Nov 2, 2013)

Official 4bld 13:38 (iirc) also had a 9 minute dnf with 7 pieces wrong


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 2, 2013)

Username said:


> Official 4bld 13:38 (iirc) also had a 9 minute dnf with 7 pieces wrong



I thought you were sub-8?


----------



## Username (Nov 2, 2013)

Exactly, I was... Not anymore because no practice


----------



## Tao Yu (Nov 2, 2013)

3BLD
1:02.33, (55.23), (1:22.00), 57.04, 59.60 = *59.66*


Spoiler:  scrambles



Average of 5: 59.66
1. 1:02.33 F2 D2 B R L B D' R2 F' L F2 B2 U R2 U' D' F2 L2 D L2 
2. (55.23) F U2 F' L2 D2 F U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 L' U B D' R2 U' B R F U2 
3. (1:22.00) F2 D R2 D' L2 B2 D' B2 L2 B2 U' B' U2 L' U' L2 U' R' B' L' U' 
4. 57.04 B2 D2 R U2 R' D2 R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F' R2 U' F' R' U' B D U' L2 
5. 59.60 U2 L' U2 L' D2 R2 B2 L' D2 R F R' D' L2 B' D U' R U' F2 U2



Also: *38.45* U' B R2 D2 F D L' U B2 R2 F2 L' U2 R2 L U2 R2 B2 D2 
6'/10 ftw

Using corners first execution again lol. I think I may have decided this time. With edges first my corners become really bad. 
I think trying to do edges with an audio loop helped with my letter pair sentences, because I can deal with cycle breaks better now.

Edit: 57.11 R U' D2 F' U' B L2 U R2 F2 R B2 U2 R L2 U2 R2 F2 8'/14 I guess this is not bad for the kinda hard scramble


----------



## Ollie (Nov 3, 2013)

(5:23.05[*1:59]*), 5:33.00, 5:48.81, 5:46.04, (5:50.72) = *5:42.62 Ao5*

Memo averaged sub 2:30, I think.

First (successful) sub-2 memo?

EDIT: I also forgot to mention a sub-2 4BLD I got a while ago, not sure if UWR?

1:56.09[0:40] f' B2 U u2 F2 R2 r2 B F' L u2 R f B' L' F r2 f' L' D2 r f2 r' F U2 R2 B f' L2 D L' B' L f2 L F2 D' U2 R u'


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 3, 2013)

Ollie said:


> (5:23.05[*1:59]*), 5:33.00, 5:48.81, 5:46.04, (5:50.72) = *5:42.62 Ao5*
> 
> Memo averaged sub 2:30, I think.
> 
> ...



IIRC Bill's is 1:58, so this would be UWR


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 3, 2013)

Ollie said:


> (5:23.05[*1:59]*), 5:33.00, 5:48.81, 5:46.04, (5:50.72) = *5:42.62 Ao5*
> 
> Memo averaged sub 2:30, I think.
> 
> ...





antoineccantin said:


> IIRC Bill's is 1:58, so this would be UWR



Dude wtf, 40 memo?

And yeah, mine was 1:58


----------



## Ollie (Nov 3, 2013)

Mean of 3: 2:28.52

1. 2:25.85[0:56] 
2. 2:29.44[0:55] 
3. 2:30.27 [0:59]


----------



## DuffyEdge (Nov 3, 2013)

Ollie said:


> 1:56.09[0:40] f' B2 U u2 F2 R2 r2 B F' L u2 R f B' L' F r2 f' L' D2 r f2 r' F U2 R2 B f' L2 D L' B' L f2 L F2 D' U2 R u'


40 memo? Did you just save time by guessing half the pieces?


----------



## Ollie (Nov 3, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> 40 memo? Did you just save time by guessing half the pieces?



20s wings, no review, 15s centers (don't visualise, so sentence + audio mix thing), 5s corners then turn turn turn turn turn turn


----------



## KongShou (Nov 3, 2013)

first success!

3:12.43


----------



## DuffyEdge (Nov 3, 2013)

Ollie said:


> 20s wings, no review, 15s centers (don't visualise, so sentence + audio mix thing), 5s corners then turn turn turn turn turn turn


go away


KongShou said:


> first success!
> 
> 3:12.43


That's very fast for first success! :tu


----------



## KongShou (Nov 3, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> That's very fast for first success! :tu



yeah it cos ive practised them separately for so long, ill start doing them together now, i could still improve loads. Also i need to get my memo scheme sorted out, my corner memos are weird


----------



## CHJ (Nov 3, 2013)

3:20.080 (1:18)

L' B r2 B2 U' L' U' D2 r' R u' D' R L' u F D2 L' D R2 D2 B2 U2 L' u R' u' B D' u R U' D' r R D' U' L2 f2 D' 

I don't even know how?

memo
Corners: EDTGLM (ED TaG LaMb)
Centres: RITJGKES
Wings: EPLGJUQXHSOBKANFMWRITDN


----------



## qaz (Nov 3, 2013)

3BLD 2:32.42 avg5
2:50.45 2:17.42 (DNF) 2:29.40 (1:57.00)

Average of 12 still eludes me.

Also 13:37.89 4BLD


----------



## TDM (Nov 3, 2013)

qaz said:


> 3BLD 2:32.42 avg5
> 2:50.45 2:17.42 (DNF) 2:29.40 (1:57.00)
> 
> Average of 12 still eludes me.


At least Average of 5 isn't still eluding you. And my first Mo3 was when I first started BLD (attempts 5-7) and that was 16 minutes. And even though I average 4 minutes now, I still haven't got another Mo3 since then.


----------



## Iggy (Nov 4, 2013)

I've been blindsolving for a year.  Wow time flies so fast...


----------



## mycube (Nov 4, 2013)

51.75 F2 U' L2 D F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D' U F' U' B F R2 L' B U2 R D

edges:
x' R' U [M2, U L U'] U' R x
[U2, M']
[B R B', M]
L u [U' L' U, M2] u' L'
L U [M', U2] U' L'

corners:
F [L' D' L, U2] F'
y' [U2, L D' L']
[R D' R', U2]
R2 y R U R' U R U2 R' L' U' L U' L' U2 L F2


----------



## CHJ (Nov 4, 2013)

5BLD PB - 9:35.21 (3:59)

F' L R' d b' F f u2 l' B' F u l' r' L' f' d D2 r' U F B U2 b2 d2 U R2 d u U' b2 f' d' u2 l2 U' F' l' U u B' l d' b d U L' b R' F2 l2 u2 U' D L' b U d' D' u2

epic 4BLD sessions helped me do this, execution sucks and my cube needs modding so yae!


----------



## Iggy (Nov 4, 2013)

CHJ said:


> 5BLD PB - 9:35.21 (3:59)
> 
> F' L R' d b' F f u2 l' B' F u l' r' L' f' d D2 r' U F B U2 b2 d2 U R2 d u U' b2 f' d' u2 l2 U' F' l' U u B' l d' b d U L' b R' F2 l2 u2 U' D L' b U d' D' u2
> 
> epic 4BLD sessions helped me do this, execution sucks and my cube needs modding so yae!



Whaaat didn't even know you were this fast. Well done!


----------



## CHJ (Nov 4, 2013)

actually nor did I XD
It's the first time in a month I've done a proper 5BLD session since my 4BLD raids, guess 4BLD helps


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Nov 4, 2013)

CHJ said:


> 5BLD PB - 9:35.21 (3:59)
> 
> F' L R' d b' F f u2 l' B' F u l' r' L' f' d D2 r' U F B U2 b2 d2 U R2 d u U' b2 f' d' u2 l2 U' F' l' U u B' l d' b d U L' b R' F2 l2 u2 U' D L' b U d' D' u2
> 
> epic 4BLD sessions helped me do this, execution sucks and my cube needs modding so yae!



Stop practicing already!


----------



## Martial (Nov 5, 2013)

PB Average of 5: *34.91*
and PB Mean of 3 : *32.67*
1. (DNF(40.72)[12.72]) F' B' R D' F L2 U' R' L2 U' R2 D2 B R2 U2 F2 D2 F R2 D2 B2
*2. 30.90[11.82]* L B2 D2 R' B2 L U2 B2 R2 B' L' D' R F D' L' B2 R'
*3. (29.96[10.71])* F R2 L U L F' B2 R' F R U' B2 U L2 U' F2 B2 L2 U R2 L2
*4. 37.16[11.95]* U' F L' U' L' U R F D2 B L2 D2 R2 D' F2 D R2 B2 R2 U R2
5. 36.67[10.24] B2 R2 F2 L2 D' L2 U L2 U2 B2 L' F' U L U B' R' D2 L F U

edit: it's my 10th sub30


----------



## CyanSandwich (Nov 6, 2013)

PB single: 1:09.29[26.16]

I just started keeping track of mean of 3, but I assume this is PB
mo3 - 1:21.19
1. 1:32.10[35.69] 
2. 1:22.18[22.62] 
3. 1:09.29[26.16]


----------



## Iggy (Nov 6, 2013)

5BLD PB

11:08.58 R' U D2 f' R' D2 L' r2 R' u2 D l u' R l2 b f2 D' b' d B' R D' u F' D' l2 b u' U' F' B2 r' L l' U2 d2 R U' b f' R2 D' d' r f D2 L2 r2 b B L B' d U2 r' U B2 u' R2 

Finally a sub AsR.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Nov 6, 2013)

2 PBs in 2 days, a 1:39 with 50 something memo - really quick execution for me - and a 1:35.19 today with 41 memo. I should really get an actual blindfold rather than just shutting my eyes though...


----------



## SarahG (Nov 6, 2013)

I just had my first ever blind success! Was my second attempt at a full blind 3x3 solve. I didn't have a camera! Or even a timer. Was roughly twenty minutes.
Pretty easy scramble F B' R' B L2 D F D B' L B' R2 F2 U' R' U2 F L B2 F' U' F D F B'


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Nov 6, 2013)

SarahG said:


> I just had my first ever blind success! Was my second attempt at a full blind 3x3 solve. I didn't have a camera! Or even a timer. Was roughly twenty minutes.
> Pretty easy scramble F B' R' B L2 D F D B' L B' R2 F2 U' R' U2 F L B2 F' U' F D F B'



Congrats, what method are you using?


----------



## SarahG (Nov 6, 2013)

TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> Congrats, what method are you using?



Thank you. OP. I'll move onto learning something quicker when I feel I've got the hang of it.


----------



## Ollie (Nov 6, 2013)

SarahG said:


> Thank you. OP. I'll move onto learning something quicker when I feel I've got the hang of it.



Whaat, first girl UK BLD solver?


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Nov 6, 2013)

SarahG said:


> Thank you. OP. I'll move onto learning something quicker when I feel I've got the hang of it.



Once you're getting more successes, look at Noah's tutorial for M2 edges on cubing world. There's only 2 real algs (to be specific, one commutator and its inverse, as well as parity. Everything else is pretty trivial), and it should take a good chunk of time off your execution. Good luck.


----------



## ScottTheCuber (Nov 6, 2013)

SarahG said:


> Thank you. OP. I'll move onto learning something quicker when I feel I've got the hang of it.



What do you use for corner memo?


----------



## SarahG (Nov 6, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Whaat, first girl UK BLD solver?



Really? cool.



ScottTheCuber said:


> What do you use for corner memo?



Erm, all of my memo is weird sentences at the mo but I'm sure I can memo quicker



TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> Once you're getting more successes, look at Noah's tutorial for M2 edges on cubing world. There's only 2 real algs (to be specific, one commutator and its inverse, as well as parity. Everything else is pretty trivial), and it should take a good chunk of time off your execution. Good luck.



Thanks will do. I'm having more trouble with execution than memo which is why I started with something I found simple but I'm looking forward to learning more.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Nov 6, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Whaat, first girl UK BLD solver?





SarahG said:


> Really? cool.



Sorry, nope.


----------



## SarahG (Nov 6, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Sorry, nope.



lol I thought not


----------



## Ollie (Nov 7, 2013)

4:42.67[1:56] - u b' L' r2 l2 f2 F2 r2 R2 f2 d f U2 r2 d U2 f' D2 F2 r2 u2 L' D R L' l' b' f D2 l' B' b2 l b2 F2 f L F2 f r2 B u2 F2 R d' u2 D b F' R U2 L2 f2 D B L D' d' b' F2

New algs, new memo method.

EDIT: This probably counts as coming back, I'm not stopping.

EDIT 2: Misscramble. :/


----------



## Riley (Nov 7, 2013)

Ollie said:


> 4:42.67[1:56] - u b' L' r2 l2 f2 F2 r2 R2 f2 d f U2 r2 d U2 f' D2 F2 r2 u2 L' D R L' l' b' f D2 l' B' b2 l b2 F2 f L F2 f r2 B u2 F2 R d' u2 D b F' R U2 L2 f2 D B L D' d' b' F2
> 
> New algs, new memo method.
> 
> ...



z0mg... You're amazing.


----------



## qaz (Nov 7, 2013)

2:15.86 2:21.81 2:22.07 (2:05.29) (2:32.49) = 2:19.91

pb, second dnf-less avg5


----------



## Iggy (Nov 7, 2013)

Ollie said:


> 4:42.67[1:56] - u b' L' r2 l2 f2 F2 r2 R2 f2 d f U2 r2 d U2 f' D2 F2 r2 u2 L' D R L' l' b' f D2 l' B' b2 l b2 F2 f L F2 f r2 B u2 F2 R d' u2 D b F' R U2 L2 f2 D B L D' d' b' F2
> 
> New algs, new memo method.
> 
> ...



Yay.


----------



## etshy (Nov 7, 2013)

Ollie said:


> 4:42.67[1:56] - u b' L' r2 l2 f2 F2 r2 R2 f2 d f U2 r2 d U2 f' D2 F2 r2 u2 L' D R L' l' b' f D2 l' B' b2 l b2 F2 f L F2 f r2 B u2 F2 R d' u2 D b F' R U2 L2 f2 D B L D' d' b' F2
> 
> New algs, new memo method.
> 
> ...



Amazing as always Ollie , nice job  
I wish I can start practicing BLD again but unfortunately I have no time 
btw is this UWR ?


----------



## mycube (Nov 7, 2013)

etshy said:


> btw is this UWR ?



Marcell got a 4:40 once


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 8, 2013)

6/7 in 38:53.20, previous PB was 4/5 in 31:55


----------



## DuffyEdge (Nov 8, 2013)

Ollie said:


> 4:42.67[1:56] - u b' L' r2 l2 f2 F2 r2 R2 f2 d f U2 r2 d U2 f' D2 F2 r2 u2 L' D R L' l' b' f D2 l' B' b2 l b2 F2 f L F2 f r2 B u2 F2 R d' u2 D b F' R U2 L2 f2 D B L D' d' b' F2
> 
> New algs, new memo method.



What is your memo method? Sub 2 is ridiculous


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 8, 2013)

40.02 BLD single (6/10)

D2 B D2 B' L2 F2 R2 B U2 R2 F' D' R' U R U R D L' U' B'

Felt really smooth.


----------



## Ollie (Nov 8, 2013)

5:23.47, 5:08.16, 5:12.92* = 5:14.85 Mean of 3*  Memo averaged about 2:10.

but I failed the Ao5 with DNF(5:51.37) and DNF(5:38.17)



DuffyEdge said:


> What is your memo method? Sub 2 is ridiculous



Tis a secret for now.



Riley said:


> z0mg... You're amazing.



<3


----------



## ThomasJE (Nov 8, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Tis a secret for now.



Tis new system isn't it...


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 8, 2013)

Just a secret until you get WR, right? I'm intrigued.


----------



## Ollie (Nov 8, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> Just a secret until you get WR, right? I'm intrigued.



A secret until I can prove it is better, basically.


----------



## DrKorbin (Nov 8, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Tis a secret for now.



fotografic memoree?


----------



## Tao Yu (Nov 9, 2013)

3BLD
(40.12), 59.86, 49.41, (DNF), 51.55 = 53.61 avg5



Spoiler



1. 40.12 B' L2 F2 R2 F' L2 F' R2 U2 R2 B' U' L' B' L' B2 L2 B2 D L2 
2. 59.86 L' U' L' D' R2 D2 F2 B' R F' R2 U2 B2 D' B2 D B2 D2 B2 R2 U 
3. 49.41 F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B L2 D2 R2 B D' L' R2 D L' F2 L' D U2 F' 
4. DNF L2 F2 D L2 B2 U' L2 D B2 D2 L' R D' F' L' F' L B2 R' D2 
5. 51.55 F2 R U2 L R' U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 B' R2 F L' R D F R U B'


First 3 are a 49.80 mo3


----------



## Ollie (Nov 9, 2013)

2:37.55, 2:42.65, *2:28.22, 2:58.95, 2:20.41, 2:41.48, 2:33.16,* DNF(2:47.02), 3:34.25, 2:44.67, 2:30.38, 2:37.00



Spoiler: stats



number of times: 11/12
best time: 2:20.41
worst time: 3:34.25

best mo3: 2:31.68 (σ = 10.61)
*best avg5: 2:34.29 (σ = 6.70)*
best avg12: 2:44.83 (σ = 19.42)

session mean: 2:42.61



Memo was poor today due to feeling ill - probably averaged around 1:10 and 1:30. But new algs and TPS practice is paying off.

EDIT: My cube isn't feeling too good either, anyone with BLD experience with a Weisu? Is it worth the extra money to not have catching slice moves?

EDIT 2: = 2:34.92, 2:01.85, 2:29.93 = *Mo3 2:22.23*

2:01.85 f B2 u' R2 u2 U B2 F2 R B L u U2 B2 U' R' B D L' u U' B D' L2 R' D' F2 D2 r' L B' R2 L' r U R r' F2 U' L2


----------



## SirWaffle (Nov 9, 2013)

5:43.02 2/2 Multi


----------



## Iggy (Nov 9, 2013)

Ollie said:


> 2:37.55, 2:42.65, *2:28.22, 2:58.95, 2:20.41, 2:41.48, 2:33.16,* DNF(2:47.02), 3:34.25, 2:44.67, 2:30.38, 2:37.00
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome, that accuracy is insane. :O


----------



## uvafan (Nov 9, 2013)

1:27 official BLD.


----------



## CHJ (Nov 10, 2013)

4BLD Mo3 - 5:09.73 (2:20), 5:03.54 (2:05), 5:34.87 (2:45) = 5:16.05

pretty good and consistent after learning edge comms a bit but my brain afterwards decided to go to sleep so no sub5 Mo3 yet


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 10, 2013)

Official 1:26 3BLD and also 7/8 in 43:56


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Nov 10, 2013)

6 more sub-2 successes, and 12/20 attempts were sub-2. 



Spoiler



1:43.79[1:42.90], 1:52.49[44.07], DNF(2:37.10)[2:35.98], DNF(1:59.15)[48.87], DNF(1:39.68)[53.30], 1:52.33[52.53], 2:13.75[1:10.83], DNF(1:50.40)[52.20], 2:09.92[52.02], DNF(1:58.55)[54.05], 2:43.55[1:22.38], 2:29.78[1:11.89], DNF(1:43.47)[42.01], 2:03.05[57.17], 1:46.01+[41.88], DNF(2:09.78)[1:02.01], 1:49.99[50.07], DNF(1:58.75)[1:04.28], 1:45.79[48.66], DNF(2:35.65)[1:06.20]


----------



## Tao Yu (Nov 10, 2013)

Another avg 12! 
(42.57), 1:06.78, 1:09.04, 52.68, 1:18.97, 50.72, (DNF(1:07.07)), 1:03.29, 52.94, 1:22.13, 1:27.95, 1:31.96 => 1:09.65



Spoiler



Average of 12: 1:09.65
1. (42.57) D2 B2 D F2 U' B2 U B2 U' F2 D2 B' F2 L D' R' D F' L' D U2 
2. 1:06.78 B2 D' F2 L2 U F2 L2 U L2 D F2 R B' L2 F R B L' R' F' D' 
3. 1:09.04 F2 U' B2 U2 L2 D2 U L2 U' R2 B2 F' R' B F R2 B U B2 R2 U' 
4. 52.68 D2 B2 L2 D2 R U2 F2 L2 R2 U2 R U' B' F2 L2 D' R' D B' U2 B' 
5. 1:18.97 L D2 B2 U B R U B R' B U' F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 B2 R2 U L2 
6. 50.72 B L2 F' U2 B D2 R2 B' L2 U2 B2 D' R' D2 B2 R' D F R2 D B 
7. (DNF(1:07.07)) R U D L2 F L U2 R2 D' B' R2 F2 R2 L2 F U2 B R2 L2 B2 
8. 1:03.29 R' F2 R' B2 U2 R U2 R2 F2 R F2 D U' B R U L2 B' U' R' 
9. 52.94 F2 B' U F' R2 D R F2 D2 B' U2 R U2 R' D2 L D2 B2 D2 F2 L 
10. 1:22.13 R2 U F2 U' R2 D2 L2 D F2 D' L2 B' D L R U' B2 L2 R' U2 B' 
11. 1:27.95 U' R U2 D B U' R L' D B2 R2 F2 R' L' U2 F2 U2 F2 L' F2 
12. 1:31.96 F D2 L2 F' L2 F2 D2 B' U2 B' D' L' B D' L F' D2 U' R' B2 F'


----------



## Martial (Nov 11, 2013)

First sub40 ao12 ! 

Average of 12: *38.91*
1. 36.49[12.05] B2 R D' B' R L U' F' U R' F2 R L2 B2 R F2 U2 L U2 L
2. 47.78[47.76] U' F2 D R2 B2 U L2 D F2 U' B R2 B2 D L2 D R B' D2 U
3. 38.54[10.90] B2 F2 L2 D' F2 L2 D U B2 R2 U2 R' D2 F' L2 B L' D B' D' F'
4. 33.51[12.46] F2 D2 B2 U' B2 D' L2 D' B2 F2 L2 F L D' L2 D2 R' D2 B' L D
5. 36.50[10.77] B2 L2 F' D2 B2 U2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F' L U2 B2 L2 D F' L' B D'
6. 39.43[15.72] F L2 B R2 D2 B R2 B' R2 F D2 L U L B' U' R' D L2 B L
7. 43.04[14.40] F' U2 D' F D F L F L2 B2 U2 D L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B2 D'
8. 33.57[10.15] B' R D2 F R L U L2 B R2 U' R2 B2 U L2 U2 F2 D' B2 L2
9. (DNF(49.55)[10.88]) F D' F R' B U' L D' R2 B' D B2 R2 B2 R2 U L2 B2 D L2 D2
10. 41.39[12.72] D2 R2 F' D2 L2 F L2 U2 L2 U2 L B' D' L' R U F' L D B
11. 38.82[10.14] R2 U2 L F2 B2 U2 F' D' R L2 F' L2 B' L2 U2 F D2 B' L2 F
12. (31.49[10.09]) B2 D2 L2 D R2 B2 F2 U2 F2 U R' U B F' D' B' R2 U F' R2


----------



## Iggy (Nov 11, 2013)

Mean of 3: 39.78
1. 41.22 L2 D' R2 L B L F2 B2 U F' U R2 B2 D' R2 U' R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 
2. 42.82 L2 U2 R2 D R2 D F2 D U2 F2 U' L' F' L2 D' F L2 R U F2 
3. 35.31 F2 L2 B F D2 B' L2 D2 R2 F2 L' U B' U' R D U' 

On cam. Also got a 35.04.

Edit: I'll upload it later, my internet's being very slow right now.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Nov 11, 2013)

Got a real blindfold and first 5 solves were a sub-2 Ao5: 1:51.91

(1:36.54[48.20]), (DNF(1:37.22)[40.40]), 1:47.41[46.12], 2:01.63[51.08], 1:46.70[44.94]


----------



## Ollie (Nov 11, 2013)

3/3 2:20.63 [0:51]

1. R2 D2 B R2 F' L2 U2 B' D2 B U2 R' B2 D B' U2 R U R D R 
2. B R U B D L' U L F R L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 L2 B2 D2 
3. U2 F' U2 F' D2 U2 B' F2 U2 F U2 R B D2 U R2 B F2 L F'


----------



## TMOY (Nov 11, 2013)

After many more DNFs I finally got my second 5BLD official success at Munich Open: 14:36, new PB and new French NR 

And thanks to Mike Hughey who suggested me (when we met at Worlds) to do x-ceners and +-centers separately instead of together, it actually proves to be more efficient.


----------



## randomtypos (Nov 11, 2013)

nice accuracy!


----------



## Ollie (Nov 11, 2013)

*Average of 5: 5:16.29*

1. 5:14.75 f2 D2 R2 L' D' F' R2 b u' R D' l' B u' R l' L2 b' L' b D2 L2 b' B U' b2 R D' l2 U2 f2 u' l2 D U2 R2 U2 B2 L' u l u r' u' F' b' D' b U2 F l' d' f2 u2 B2 R' f L2 D' u' 
2. 5:28.16 d2 F' R' F2 b U u2 L2 R' u' R L2 F2 f' d2 U f R' r' l u2 F2 L r2 R' B' D' l' d L' l' u U F2 d' L' R' b' L d2 l' R' u b l' F2 R2 F U r2 u U2 f2 F2 U' L b2 B r' D' 
3. 5:05.95 U' r2 d' B d' u2 L2 R2 D L u2 R2 U' R2 F b2 R D l u F2 u2 l' L D' l D2 f d' u' B' L B2 R L' F U2 u2 r R2 l2 U' B' F' L' F f B l L b2 U2 D2 B' u2 f B u D2 U
4. (5:45.99) b' f L' R b2 L2 u l2 R D' f2 b2 u' r U u2 F b R' b' l B' f2 d F' L' d f D2 f' u f u' l' b2 U u f' B' R' d' r D2 L r' l F' U' f l2 b2 L B' r F R F U2 l b' 
5. (5:01.54) b2 R2 b2 D' d F' l' f2 R f2 U2 D F f' U' L' r2 l' D' l2 r U2 r' L2 b' U L b2 L' l' r' D2 U' d2 b' F' R f d' r F2 f b' d f F U' u L' b2 r' D' d U f' b' U2 b U2 f

Average memo [2:20 - 2:30]

Scramble 3 is ridiculous and I should've sub-5ed that easily. 



TMOY said:


> After many more DNFs I finally got my second 5BLD official success at Munich Open: 14:36, new PB and new French NR
> 
> And thanks to Mike Hughey who suggested me (when we met at Worlds) to do x-ceners and +-centers separately instead of together, it actually proves to be more efficient.



You deserved it


----------



## Iggy (Nov 11, 2013)

TMOY said:


> After many more DNFs I finally got my second 5BLD official success at Munich Open: 14:36, new PB and new French NR
> 
> And thanks to Mike Hughey who suggested me (when we met at Worlds) to do x-ceners and +-centers separately instead of together, it actually proves to be more efficient.



Yay well done


----------



## Iggy (Nov 12, 2013)

> 41.22, 42.82, 35.31 = 39.78
> 
> Good. I definitely need to work on my execution. I didn't even know my memo was that fast :O
> The angle sucks, I know. :/
> ...


----------



## Sessinator (Nov 12, 2013)

New 3BLD pb set on my first practice BLD solve once I got to Slow 'n Steady on Saturday. 

36.16s
D' L2 U' R2 D' B2 D' F2 L2 U2 R' B R' B' R D2 F' L' R2 U'
6'|10


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Nov 12, 2013)

4:45.48[2:20.61], 5:06.40[3:00.27], 4:33.02[2:21.96] = 4:48.30 [2:34.28]

Meh. Could/should have been faster, but nice to have a MO3.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 12, 2013)

TMOY said:


> After many more DNFs I finally got my second 5BLD official success at Munich Open: 14:36, new PB and new French NR
> 
> And thanks to Mike Hughey who suggested me (when we met at Worlds) to do x-ceners and +-centers separately instead of together, it actually proves to be more efficient.



I'm really glad it helped! Congratulations! I still think you have a quite interesting and potentially powerful approach.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Nov 12, 2013)

5x5x5 BLD - MO3 - 11:15.92 - PB

5x5x5 BLD - AO5 - 11:48.55 - PB



Greetings, Dennis


----------



## DrKorbin (Nov 12, 2013)

TMOY said:


> After many more DNFs I finally got my second 5BLD official success at Munich Open: 14:36, new PB and new French NR
> 
> And thanks to Mike Hughey who suggested me (when we met at Worlds) to do x-ceners and +-centers separately instead of together, it actually proves to be more efficient.



I didn't get it - did you solve x and t-centers simultaneously?


----------



## TMOY (Nov 13, 2013)

Yes, I was solving one whole center, then another one, and so on. Which was harder because I had to keep track of more changes at the same time.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 14, 2013)

Best on cam.


----------



## Iggy (Nov 14, 2013)

12/13 in 41:00.83, 2 flipped edges. :/ Posted this in this thread since I finally got another sup 10 attempt (first one in like 2 months).


----------



## CyanSandwich (Nov 15, 2013)

PB avg of 5 and 12. First 3bld sub-NR ao12

5 - 1:25.60 
12 - 1:30.28


----------



## Cubo largo (Nov 15, 2013)

3BLD 1:30.15
Can't remember last part of edges memo. Suggestion? 
Memo: edges->Corners
Execution:Corners(OP)->Edges(M2)


----------



## mycube (Nov 15, 2013)

4bld: 5:14.04 U2 Fw' F2 U' L Rw D Fw2 F' U' L' B2 F' L2 Rw2 R2 Uw Rw2 Fw' L' D2 U' L2 Fw2 L D B2 Rw D2 U2 Rw U L' Rw2 B F2 Rw2 R2 U' Fw
first scramble of the weekly comp


----------



## Iggy (Nov 16, 2013)

30.02 B2 U B2 F2 D2 R2 D' L2 F2 D2 B D' L' F D' R U L2 R' B' F' 

0.03 slower than PB. Memo was like 10 wat


----------



## Iggy (Nov 16, 2013)

7/7 in 16:12.23, finally!! Fastest 7 cube attempt too.


----------



## Mikel (Nov 16, 2013)

I think this is the first time I have posted in this thread in a while.

New 5x5 BLD PB 14:29.65, 5:34 memo


----------



## Tao Yu (Nov 16, 2013)

(41.42), (DNF(43.41)), 42.86, 42.85, 1:04.40 = 50.04
DNF was by 2 flipped edges.


Spoiler



Average of 5: 50.04
1. (41.42) B2 L2 D F2 D B2 D B2 U F2 D2 L' D' R2 F D2 R B2 L2 B D' 
2. (DNF(43.41)) D2 U2 L B2 U2 L2 F2 D2 L F2 R D U2 L F2 D' F2 R2 U' B 
3. 42.86 F2 U2 F2 L2 F R2 F2 D2 R2 D2 F2 R' F' R2 D' U F' L' U B2 
4. 42.85 U' L2 D R2 F2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 D2 B L' R2 F' D' L2 R2 D2 F2 U2 
5. 1:04.40 D R' F L U R2 B D' B U D2 F' D2 F' U2 B2 R2 B U2 F L2



Using edges first again. I CAN'T DECIDE GAHH.


----------



## A Leman (Nov 17, 2013)

6/6 MBLD in 9:30.80
, the 4th 6 cube multi tonight and the first without errors. This attempt almost failed for a stupid mistake(I did Muffin as an edge comm undid it and then did it as a corner comm :fp ). I have a lot to improve on.


----------



## Riley (Nov 17, 2013)

I got a 26 followed by a 27. That hasn't happened in a while (two sub 30s in a row).


----------



## Iggy (Nov 17, 2013)

7:48.21 2-4 BLD relay, first success.


----------



## Logical101 (Nov 17, 2013)

I learnt the T-Perm, yay i only have 4 algs to go untill i can do blindfolded


----------



## mycube (Nov 17, 2013)

50.14 L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 B2 F L2 B R2 F' U' L2 B' D' U2 R U L' D' U2	

edges:
y [M2, F' L' F] y'
[U2, M']
R' U' [M2, U R' U'] U R
[D' R' D, M]
z M' U M' U M' U2 M U M U M U2 z'

corners:
[L, U R2 U']
F2 [U2, R' D' R] F2
[R D R', U']


----------



## mycube (Nov 17, 2013)

4bld:
4:54.28 Bw Dw2 Lw2 F2 D2 Fw2 R Fw2 Bw B2 Uw L' B' U' Bw2 Uw R2 U' Rw Dw' F' L' Rw' F Rw' Dw' B' L2 B2 L' Uw' Dw2 L2 F2 U Uw' Bw' Dw2 Fw2 B'


----------



## CyanSandwich (Nov 18, 2013)

Demolished my mo3 PB and ao5 PB

mo3 - 1:17.92
ao5 - 1:19.54


----------



## Ollie (Nov 18, 2013)

Second solve of the day + silly scramble = *UWR*, finally 

4:32.88[2:00] - l' F u' L' b2 L2 F2 R2 D2 d B2 L' D U2 F2 b2 B U R2 l d' b D2 d u2 L' r d' U' F' d' r2 B' f' L D2 F2 f' D' l U' D2 b' B' f' l d2 r D2 b F2 f' d b L r B f' R' b'

The only thing that's left to get is an official WR. Eugh, I can wait. ):



Spoiler: Reconstruction



x y [Memo]
[D2 x': [D2, L' U' L]] _// 10/10_
[y': [U, R' D2 R]] _// 8/18_
[y': [R' D' R, U2]] _// 8/26_
[z2: [R U' R' U R U' R', D]] _// 16/42_

U // _1/43 // set up to fixed buffer_
[4Lw: [M' U' M, u]] _// 10/53_
[y U': [M2, U' r U]] _// 9/62_
[R y: [M' U M, d']] _// 10/72_
[y: [r2, U M' U']] _// 8/80_
[u', U' M' U M] _// 9/89_
U' _// 1/90 // undo setup move_
[x': [l', U M' U']] _// 8/98_
[x': [M', U l' U']] _//_ _8/106_
[y' F2: [r U r', E]] _// 10/116_
[y': [M2, U r2 U']] _// 8/124_

[R' U' R, u2] _// 8/132_
[u', r U2 r'] _// 8/140_
[y': [r2, U l U']] _//8/148 _
[r U' r', d] _// 8/156_
[R2 y: [l', U r2 U']] _// 10/166_
[r' d2 r, U'] _// 8/174_

[U2 B': [U2, M']] _//_ _8/182_
[x: [M', U2]] _// 4/186_
[z: [U M2 U', L']] _// 8/194_
[z': [R, U M' U']] // _8/202_
[U2 x': [U' R U, M2]] _// 10/212_
[y R' D M D2 M' D R y'] _// 7/219_
[U2 x': [U L' U', M2]] _// 10/229_
[M', U2] _// 4/233_
[U': T-perm] [Rw2 F2 U2, r2] _// 23/256_

[L: [D, r U2 r']] _// 10/266_
[R': [U r U', R']] _// 9/275_
[y R2: [r U r', D]] _// 10/285_
[r, U L2 U'] _// 8/293_
[l2: [D, r U2 r']] _// 10/303_
[U2 x': [r2, U L' U']] _// 10/313_
[L, U' r U] _// 8/321_
[U: [U R U', r2]] _// 9/330_
[x': [r2, U L2 U']] _// 8/338_
[B2: [R U R' U', r2]] _// 12/350_
[R', U' r2 U] _// 8/358_

*358 ETM
2.34 TPS*


----------



## EMI (Nov 18, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Second solve of the day + silly scramble = *UWR*, finally
> 
> 4:32.88[2:00] - l' F u' L' b2 L2 F2 R2 D2 d B2 L' D U2 F2 b2 B U R2 l d' b D2 d u2 L' r d' U' F' d' r2 B' f' L D2 F2 f' D' l U' D2 b' B' f' l d2 r D2 b F2 f' d b L r B f' R' b'
> 
> The only thing that's left to get is an official WR. Eugh, I can wait. ):



Awesome! Is it on video?


----------



## Iggy (Nov 18, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Second solve of the day + silly scramble = *UWR*, finally
> 
> 4:32.88[2:00] - l' F u' L' b2 L2 F2 R2 D2 d B2 L' D U2 F2 b2 B U R2 l d' b D2 d u2 L' r d' U' F' d' r2 B' f' L D2 F2 f' D' l U' D2 b' B' f' l d2 r D2 b F2 f' d b L r B f' R' b'
> 
> ...



Yay.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Nov 18, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Second solve of the day + silly scramble = *UWR*, finally
> 
> 4:32.88[2:00] - l' F u' L' b2 L2 F2 R2 D2 d B2 L' D U2 F2 b2 B U R2 l d' b D2 d u2 L' r d' U' F' d' r2 B' f' L D2 F2 f' D' l U' D2 b' B' f' l d2 r D2 b F2 f' d b L r B f' R' b'
> 
> The only thing that's left to get is an official WR. Eugh, I can wait. ):


Chwoah! Nice. I hope you get a WR at your next comp.

3/3 in 14:39.63[9:05.18]
I've had so many 2/3's it's been annoying me. So I'm just pleased to have a success.
My last (and first) 3/3 was 20:59.00


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 19, 2013)

Average of 5: 33.82
1. (28.72) L2 U' R2 D B2 U L2 B2 F2 U2 F D' U2 L' D R B2 D L2 U 
2. 36.09 U2 F2 D2 B' D2 R2 B' R2 B' D2 B2 L' U L2 B U2 R B U2 L' 
3. 29.03 R F2 U L' D F' U D2 B2 L B2 U B2 D' F2 L2 U2 R2 L2 U' 
4. 36.35 L' B2 D L' U F U D' F D2 R U2 L B2 R B2 D2 R' D2 
5. (47.32) L2 U' B2 D' R2 D' B2 D2 R2 F2 D2 B' R B2 D B L F D' U' R2


----------



## CyanSandwich (Nov 20, 2013)

PB - 1:07.26[23.93] F' U2 R' D R F' U F' R' B' U L2 D' F2 R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 D L2


----------



## bryson azzopard (Nov 20, 2013)

21:xx.xx, 19:xx.xx 17:39.26, 20:03.88, 15:44.65, 14:08.09, 13:51.13, 14:04.12 the improvement I have went through in the last 2 weeks of getting back into 4BLD and i'm back to where I use to be at again  hopefully now I can do the same with 5BLD
my next solve was 13:20 just to note most of these have been DNF's I just haven't put them as it


----------



## Mikel (Nov 20, 2013)

New 5x5 BLD PB!

13:06.44 [5:40]


----------



## TeddyKGB (Nov 21, 2013)

Mikel said:


> New 5x5 BLD PB!
> 
> 13:06.44 [5:40]



Now beat it this weekend.


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 21, 2013)

Average of 5: 32.19
1. 33.75 F2 U' F2 L2 D L2 D2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B' U' F2 U2 L' B L2 F U2 R' 
2. (29.75) F2 L2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 D2 R2 F2 U' F' R D' L' B2 F' D B2 U' 
3. (DNF(54.69)) D B2 L2 D' R2 D R2 F2 U2 F2 U B L' B' D2 L D L' F2 L' R2 
4. 31.01 B2 L' F2 U2 L R2 B2 D2 F' L2 B D' U2 R' B R2 B F2 
5. 31.80 L2 F2 D R2 F2 D' L2 F2 D2 U2 R F U2 L D L U' R2 B2 L D 

Average of 12: 37.92
1. 37.95 B2 R2 D2 B D2 U2 B D2 U2 R2 F L' B2 U' B F2 L D' F' R D 
2. 39.28 F U R' U2 L F' R' U2 R2 B' U L2 U' R2 U F2 B2 D' L2 U B2 
3. 35.43 R2 F' D2 L2 F' L2 F R2 B' U2 R F D2 U' F2 D B R' D' F2 L' 
4. 37.39 R2 D U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 R2 U' L2 R' B U' B2 F U' L2 R' U' B2 
5. 35.56 F2 D' L2 D R2 B2 R2 B2 U' R2 D2 F L' B' R2 F R F' R2 F' U2 
6. 40.47 B2 F2 L2 U' F2 D' U' L2 D F2 L F2 R' B R D B D2 F U2 
7. 40.53 R D B2 D' L F' L2 B2 D' L' U2 R F2 L' U2 D2 L' B2 D2 R2 
8. 37.14 B' D2 B' R2 B R2 F L2 B' U2 F D' L' F2 D L F' L2 U F' R' 
9. 40.58 L' F2 B U' F2 D2 L F L2 D2 R' F2 L F2 U2 L' F2 L2 B2 
10. (45.51) R2 F U2 L2 B' R2 D2 B R2 D2 F R' D F D2 U B D L R F' 
11. 34.83 L F2 R' D2 L' U2 R2 D2 B2 U2 L' U' B' F' L' U' F2 U R' D 
12. (34.80) L2 U2 F2 D L2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 D2 L U2 B' R' U' B R2 B' F L'


----------



## KongShou (Nov 21, 2013)

PB after 5 days of practice

2:32.20 R2 D2 B2 D' L2 F2 D' B2 F2 L2 U F' R2 L D2 B2 U' F' U' B2 D2 U2

such an easy scramble


----------



## Sessinator (Nov 22, 2013)

I never do multi and I've only done 2/2 cubes once, so last night I decided to try 3 cubes for fun. 

First attempt was a DNF (1/3 in 11 min). The second attempt was successful (3/3 cubes in 11:11.30). I cut off some time on my second success (7:06.50).


----------



## DrKorbin (Nov 22, 2013)

Big cube bld race before the comps


----------



## Ollie (Nov 22, 2013)

still got it 

PS Good luck you crazy Russians!


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 22, 2013)

Followed by 2:22, 2:49, and 2:30 DNF lol


Average of 5: 2:37.39
1. (2:27.75) R' U B' Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw B' U' R F2 Uw' B' Uw2 L D2 B2 Rw F B2 D2 Rw Uw' U2 Rw B Fw Rw' Fw' L R D' B Rw B2 D' Fw2 U2 R 
2. 2:42.33 F2 B2 Rw F2 B2 Rw Fw U' D' Uw F R D2 Fw F' L2 R2 D' U2 R2 L2 B Rw B' U L2 U' Rw' D' L' D' U Fw2 U D L Fw2 U2 B2 L 
3. (DNF(1:20.81)) Uw Fw' U' F U D2 Rw Fw2 L' D2 Fw Rw' U2 B2 R2 Rw2 U Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 B2 Uw2 D2 L2 Fw2 Uw2 D' B2 Fw Rw2 D2 Rw' F2 L2 D' F' Uw F Rw2 R2 
4. 2:34.24 B2 L' F' D Rw' R D' F B' L2 D2 Uw Fw R' U2 R' Uw B2 U' Uw B Fw2 D' Rw Uw' R2 B2 Uw L2 U2 Uw2 Rw F Uw D' R B Uw R2 Fw2 
5. 2:35.60 B' L' R2 B2 Rw R' L2 B R D Fw U L' U2 Uw2 B D2 Rw' Uw F2 D2 F2 Rw2 B2 L2 B2 F' Uw2 Rw2 U2 R2 B Rw U' F2 Uw2 U Fw R2 L2


----------



## Ollie (Nov 22, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> Followed by 2:22, 2:49, and 2:30 DNF lol
> 
> 
> Average of 5: 2:37.39
> ...



why no 4BLD in Canada?


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 22, 2013)

Ollie said:


> why no 4BLD in Canada?



i know right  sucks


----------



## DrKorbin (Nov 23, 2013)

Ollie said:


> still got it
> 
> PS Good luck you crazy Russians!



Well, the comp results at 5bld were opposite


----------



## Ollie (Nov 23, 2013)

DrKorbin said:


> Well, the comp results at 5bld were opposite



 did anyone get any successes?


----------



## DrKorbin (Nov 23, 2013)

Ollie said:


> did anyone get any successes?



Those who dnfed at the meeting


----------



## Ollie (Nov 23, 2013)

DrKorbin said:


> Those who dnfed at the meeting



Times?


----------



## DrKorbin (Nov 23, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Times?



Roman 7:09 (yunotop3), Dmitriy 10:xx, Anton 17:xx. And Maxim Chechnev ~40 minutes


----------



## Ollie (Nov 23, 2013)

DrKorbin said:


> Roman 7:09 (yunotop3), Dmitriy 10:xx, Anton 17:xx. And Maxim Chechnev ~40 minutes



 Yes Roman! 5BLD is finally getting a bit more competitive


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 23, 2013)

1st scramble is lol. 1-3 are 2:21.69 mo3.

Average of 5: 2:25.99
1. (2:14.06) Fw2 Uw2 R2 Uw U F2 B' D2 Fw' R' Rw Fw2 Rw U B' R F2 Uw B2 Uw2 D' Rw2 R Uw F B' D R B' Fw2 L Uw2 R L' Uw2 Fw2 D' B L' U' 
2. 2:26.45 Fw2 Rw2 F B Rw Fw' Rw' L' D R2 F D U2 Uw F2 L' B Fw' R' Fw' R' L Uw' R B2 U2 R' F2 R2 Uw2 U' L' U' L2 Uw F2 B R L' F 
3. 2:24.56 U2 B' Fw2 Rw2 B' Fw F' L B2 U' B' R2 D2 F R' Fw D' L F L2 R Fw L U F Fw' R2 Rw B2 F Fw2 L2 R' B2 U Fw D' B' Rw R' 
4. 2:26.96 Rw2 Uw2 Fw' B' Uw2 F U' R D2 B' R' Rw2 F' R Uw' Rw B' D B' Uw U D2 L2 Uw' B Uw2 U Rw2 L U2 Rw D' U L2 R Uw' R2 Uw2 Rw2 U2 
5. (DNF(2:43.12)) L' Fw B2 U Rw R D2 B2 Rw' U2 R2 U' Uw2 B' D2 Uw2 U' F' R2 D B2 Rw' Uw L2 Uw' B Fw2 Uw2 R Fw2 Rw' F2 D' F Fw2 Rw2 U' R L2 F


----------



## Ollie (Nov 23, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> 1st scramble is lol. 1-3 are 2:21.69 mo3.
> 
> Average of 5: 2:25.99
> 1. (2:14.06) Fw2 Uw2 R2 Uw U F2 B' D2 Fw' R' Rw Fw2 Rw U B' R F2 Uw B2 Uw2 D' Rw2 R Uw F B' D R B' Fw2 L Uw2 R L' Uw2 Fw2 D' B L' U'
> ...



Jesus christ Bill, I was just about to post a 2:33 ao5 

gjgjgjgj


----------



## Tao Yu (Nov 23, 2013)

3BLD
52.27, 46.00, (1:08.16), 45.25, (39.70) = 47.84
45.25, 39.70, 1:03.65+ = 49.53



Spoiler



1. 52.27 R2 F2 D L2 U2 B2 D F2 D' B2 L2 B' D U' L' F2 U R' D F R 
2. 46.00 L U2 R U2 L U2 R F2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 R U' L' R' F' D2 B 
3. 1:08.16 U R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D2 U' F2 R2 U L' B' D2 B' R2 B2 D F' R' U 
4. 45.25 B2 F2 R' B2 F2 R D2 L R2 D2 R' B' L' D' F' R F2 L R2 F U' 
5. (39.70) R2 D L' U' R U' L B R2 D R2 F' D2 F U2 F U2 R2 U2 F L2 
6. 1:03.65+ U L U B' U2 B D2 B' D L2 F' R2 U2 F2 B D2 B U2 R2 D2 
7. (DNF(52.72)) L2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 U F2 D' B' R D2 B U' F2 D R2 B R'


Also got this earlier: 35.95 F2 L2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 U2 B2 U2 B' D R B R2 B L D2 R2 U' 4''/10'

After loads of DNFs. Using corners first execution again.


----------



## Iggy (Nov 24, 2013)

2/2 in 1:49.71, 2nd sub 2.


----------



## BoBoGuy (Nov 24, 2013)

First 3BLD success. 16:04.09
I suck at memo...
~14 min. memo, 2 min. exec


----------



## Roman (Nov 24, 2013)

Liliya Kamaltdinova (Russia) 46.xx - female WR. She's too shy for being recorded though


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 24, 2013)

Roman said:


> Liliya Kamaltdinova (Russia) 46.xx - female WR. She's too shy for being recorded though



Wow, the female bld WR is quickly improving. First 1:15ish from less than a month ago(?). Then Sesi's 52. Now this 46.


----------



## Ollie (Nov 24, 2013)

*UWR* 1:55.82 [0:44] R2 B D2 u2 f2 F2 L' U' L U' B u2 B2 L' R D2 r' U' D r' B2 U2 u2 D2 L' B' R2 U2 F D2 B U2 B2 D f2 L R2 F' L B2

Silly scramble, gogogo Bill


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 24, 2013)

Ollie said:


> *UWR* 1:55.82 [0:44] R2 B D2 u2 f2 F2 L' U' L U' B u2 B2 L' R D2 r' U' D r' B2 U2 u2 D2 L' B' R2 U2 F D2 B U2 B2 D f2 L R2 F' L B2
> 
> Silly scramble, gogogo Bill



GJ

2:18 DNF. About 1:00 memo though.

I guess it's now race to sub 1:50?


----------



## Ollie (Nov 24, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> GJ
> 
> 2:18 DNF. About 1:00 memo though.
> 
> I guess it's now race to sub 1:50?



or WR? I still need a sub-2:30 ao5


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Nov 24, 2013)

Ollie said:


> *UWR* 1:55.82 [0:44] R2 B D2 u2 f2 F2 L' U' L U' B u2 B2 L' R D2 r' U' D r' B2 U2 u2 D2 L' B' R2 U2 F D2 B U2 B2 D f2 L R2 F' L B2
> 
> Silly scramble, gogogo Bill



I thought UWR was like 1:40?


----------



## Iggy (Nov 24, 2013)

Okay, how did this happen.....

*9:58.54 5BLD PB wtf*

1st scramble from weekly comp


----------



## Mikel (Nov 25, 2013)

I got a 18:46 5x5 BLD official success and personal best at Carnegie Mellon Fall 2013! 

It was a pretty slow solve for me. I forgot my entire middle edge memo and spent about 2 minutes trying to recall it. It's a good thing it eventually "came" to me.


----------



## TDM (Nov 25, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> I thought UWR was like 1:40?


Nope.


----------



## Jakube (Nov 25, 2013)

TDM said:


> Nope.



You can't trust the UWR-page always. For example, it still notices the 39/41 multi-BLD as UWR, but actually the official record is even 41/41.


----------



## Tao Yu (Nov 26, 2013)

1. DNF(30.99) L D R' U B2 D B' R L' F L' D2 R2 F2 R2 L2 D' F2 B2 L2 D' 8'/8'
2. 34.21 F L F2 R2 U R U L' D' B U2 F2 U2 F' D2 F L2 D2 F L2 6/11

34.21 is PB. 

In the 30.99 I made a memo mistake and also did F' M2 U R U' M2 U R' F instead of ( [F':[M2,U R U']] ).


----------



## Ollie (Nov 27, 2013)

*4BLD* 2:05.94[0:39] with wing parity, corner parity and a pop. First sub-40 memorization = n'bad

f' u' R2 F2 f2 u2 R' L U F' r D R' r2 B' f2 r2 U F' L' R B u2 f' R L' r B' F f r' u2 f r R2 U' D' r2 F B' 



Spoiler



12 solved centers, 1 solved wing


----------



## Iggy (Nov 27, 2013)

Ollie said:


> *4BLD* 2:05.94[0:39] with wing parity, corner parity and a pop. First sub-40 memorization = n'bad
> 
> f' u' R2 F2 f2 u2 R' L U F' r D R' r2 B' f2 r2 U F' L' R B u2 f' R L' r B' F f r' u2 f r R2 U' D' r2 F B'
> 
> ...



39 memo


----------



## mycube (Nov 27, 2013)

46.83 L2 B2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 R2 L2 D L2 F D' R' L F U F' L2 B' R'

B2 [M2, B L B'] B2
u' [M2, U R' U'] u
[U' R2 U, M']
B [U' L' U, M2]
[B L' B', M2]
u' [U L' U', M'] u

[D2, L U L']
y' [R U' R', D2] y
R U2 R' U' R U' R' L' U2 L U L' U L


----------



## Tao Yu (Nov 27, 2013)

3BLD: *29.34*!  First sub 30

U2 R2 B2 D R2 U L2 B2 U2 L2 U' F D' L F D U' L U R2 U' 6/10

The happiest I have felt about a PB for a long while. Roughly 129 days since I seriously started practising BLD. Sub AsR too.



Spoiler: Memo Reconstruction



*Corners:* NBTOAL - Noob TO AL
*Edges:* APNHTRBFEB - APp NarwHal TRain BlindFold EBay



Edit: it did not take 129 days to get from a 1:45 PB to this.


----------



## Iggy (Nov 27, 2013)

Tao Yu said:


> 3BLD: *29.34*!  First sub 30
> 
> U2 R2 B2 D R2 U L2 B2 U2 L2 U' F D' L F D U' L U R2 U' 6/10
> 
> ...



Wow really nice! That sub my PB. 

10:40.23 5BLD. First non-PB success in ages.  I'm gonna start practicing 5BLD seriously from now on.


----------



## Tao Yu (Nov 27, 2013)

Iggy said:


> Wow really nice! That sub my PB.



Thanks! My average is much slower than yours though. I'm actually not sure what I average at 3BLD beacause of DNFs, fast singles and whatnot. Sub 40 is still kinda hard for me.


----------



## Iggy (Nov 27, 2013)

Tao Yu said:


> Thanks! My average is much slower than yours though. I'm actually not sure what I average at 3BLD beacause of DNFs, fast singles and whatnot. Sub 40 is still kinda hard for me.



Hmm I see. I'm quite inconsistent too but that's probably because my thinkahead sucks. :/

My accomplishment:
1. 29.49 F L' B' D2 B' R2 U' D' F B2 D2 R' F2 R2 L D2 B2 L' F2 B2

2nd sub 30, first sub AsR. 

Edit: Easy scramble 

1. 28.25 U2 F2 R2 B F2 R2 D2 F' R2 D2 L2 U L2 U L2 R D' L' R' B'


----------



## Iggy (Nov 29, 2013)

4:15.72 4BLD PB, 1st scramble from weekly comp 2013-48. PB by 0.71.


----------



## mycube (Nov 29, 2013)

1. 56.96 B2 R2 B2 L2 D R2 U' B2 F2 D F' R2 D R' U2 R' U R F L U2
2. 1:03.79 F2 D2 B2 F2 D L2 B2 L2 B2 D U2 R' D B2 D2 R2 B U2 F2 D' U'
3. 55.39 B2 D L2 B2 D' L2 B2 D' R2 U B' D B' R U B' D2 B2 R U2 B
4. 51.54 F2 D' R2 L2 F2 D' U B2 R2 L2 U2 B' R F2 D' R U2 R2 D B R'
5. 1:01.12 U B2 L2 D' R2 U2 R2 L2 D' B2 U2 R D2 B D F2 U2 B F L

57.82 of 5


----------



## Tao Yu (Nov 29, 2013)

28.437 B' R2 F R2 D2 L2 B2 D2 F R2 F' D U2 L' U F' D' L R2 F2 
4'/8 lol
Yeah, just an easy scramble.
Used edges first. Still experimenting.


----------



## Ollie (Nov 29, 2013)

Tao Yu said:


> 28.437 B' R2 F R2 D2 L2 B2 D2 F R2 F' D U2 L' U F' D' L R2 F2
> 4'/8 lol
> Yeah, just an easy scramble.
> Used edges first. Still experimenting.



...how???

Such fast progression 

EDIT: scramble is lol, but even so!


----------



## Tao Yu (Nov 29, 2013)

Ollie said:


> ...how???
> 
> Such fast progression




My average is still way slower though. And 4'/8 with no cycle breaks is lolol.


----------



## mycube (Nov 30, 2013)

wtf.
changed my corner memo to full Letter Pairs, I got many more sub1 the last days, but this is the first sub50 after the change 
10. 40.70 U' F2 R2 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U2 L' U2 F L B2 D' B2 D2 R2 U2

edges:
u [M2, U' L U] u'
x' [M2, U L U']
R' U [M2, U' R' U] U' R
U x [M2, u R u'] B'
y [L2, U M' U']

corners:
[L', U R U'] y'
[L, U R' U']
y [F2, R U R2 U' R']

about 20 seconds execution

edit:
1. 40.70 U' F2 R2 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U2 L' U2 F L B2 D' B2 D2 R2 U2
2. DNF(53.05) B2 D' U' L2 B2 U' L2 D F2 R2 D F U' L' F L2 B' D L F D'
3. 55.28 L2 D' B2 U B2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B U' L2 B R' B D B' R B'
4. 57.26 B2 D2 B2 U' B2 D F2 L2 D2 U' R2 B' F2 R L2 B' U' F R U' L U2
5. 54.04 U' F2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U' F2 L D' F2 L2 U' L B' R' D U

53.53 mean of 3 und average of 5


----------



## TDM (Nov 30, 2013)

I memoed a whole cube using just 4 locations. I got all the corners into the first one. The journey method is fun. I'm still getting 0/2 or 1/2, but that's mostly just because I've been stupid. I still haven't ever got a 2/2 success, but this memo method is making BLD more interesting for me. It also makes everything less forgettable. I can fit 15 locations into my bedroom easily, which makes me think that 4BLD won't be too difficult. I can do 3 more if needed/if it's easy to use them. All I need to do know is learn how to do U/D centres and get a 3/3 or two to show myself I can memo up to 60 pieces, and theoretically 4BLD won't be a problem. Hopefully I could be able to do it within a week if I push myself, maybe two.


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Nov 30, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;LVKiDFFuv6M]http://youtu.be/LVKiDFFuv6M[/video]

Zalew 26.17 official


----------



## Iggy (Nov 30, 2013)

I successfully did a sleep-delayed 3BLD solve.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Dec 1, 2013)

Iggy said:


> I successfully did a sleep-delayed 3BLD solve.



that's awesome man! good job


----------



## BoBoGuy (Dec 1, 2013)

11:06.22 3bld solve
I feel so slow...
My success rate is 1/10.


----------



## qaz (Dec 1, 2013)

29:29.72 5BLD yay

first sub-30 success


----------



## TDM (Dec 1, 2013)

BoBoGuy said:


> My success rate is 1/10.


That's better than me  Speed comes with practise, in a week or two you'll be a lot faster and more accurate. Probably.


----------



## mycube (Dec 1, 2013)

2/2 in 2:15.57
would have been ~2:12 if I had hit the timer 
1	U F2 U R2 U B2 R2 L2 D' U2 F R' L2 F2 U L D' U2 F2 R2
2	U2 L2 D' B2 U2 L2 U F2 R2 D' L2 B' F U L U B' L B U2


----------



## Iggy (Dec 1, 2013)

10:29.37 5BLD success. 2nd best ever I think.


----------



## tjp8153 (Dec 2, 2013)

1st success!


----------



## TDM (Dec 2, 2013)

wat, 3/3.
Still haven't got a 2/2 and my 3BLD Mo3 PB is still sup-15 lol. My last 4 attempts (i.e. every attempt) at 3 cubes were all 0/3.
Time was 23:04.89 and scrambles were:
1) R2 B' R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 F' R2 B R' B2 U R' D2 L' D2 F2 U' F' 
2) R F' U D' R2 D' B2 L' D L F B2 D2 R2 F' R2 F2 R2 L2 U2 R2 
3) F2 U2 R2 F U2 B' D2 F D2 L2 B L F' U L F' L' B D2 R2 F'
Memo was exactly 17 minutes (not including the 12 seconds it took me to find my 'blindfold').


----------



## Ollie (Dec 2, 2013)

2:30.35[1:01], 2:28.95[1:04], (2:28.26[1:00]), (2:32.09[0:59]), 2:30.52[1:12] = *2:29.94 Ao5*

Get a Weisu.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 3, 2013)

PB Average of 12: 29.04
1. 24.70 D2 F2 U' B2 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 U' F2 L B' L2 R2 U2 L D L B' F' 
2. (24.63) D2 F D2 U2 R2 D2 B2 F' R2 F' L2 D' L D' R' U' B2 R' F' 
3. 26.82 R' F2 U' F2 U' F' D L' B2 D L2 F' L2 F2 D2 B' U2 L2 B' L2 B2 
4. 28.05 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 U' F2 D2 R' B' D2 U2 B F2 D F U F2 
5. 31.54 F2 L2 F L2 B U2 B2 L2 U2 B D2 L' F R D L2 D' B L2 D' U' 
6. 30.41 R2 F2 L2 F2 U B2 D2 U L2 B2 L' B U' L2 B2 F2 U F L F2 
7. 33.55 L2 F' R' U2 F' D2 L' B' U F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F' U2 R2 L2 F' 
8. 26.94 F' L2 R2 D2 F U2 F D2 B F R2 U' L2 R' B2 L' F2 D R B2 
9. (DNF(26.73)) B2 D L2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 D' L' U2 B2 R F' L' R' B' L U' 
10. 27.14 R F L2 F2 U2 L2 D L2 D2 L' F D2 R2 L2 B2 L2 F L2 F' D2 B2 
11. 30.11 D' R2 U' L2 D' F2 L2 R2 U R2 U F U L2 U2 L' U2 B' L' R' D' 
12. 31.12 F L2 F' U' L' B2 U' L D R F2 U2 L2 F2 B2 U2 R B2 L' U2


----------



## qaz (Dec 3, 2013)

domino bld in 3:03.24


----------



## TDM (Dec 3, 2013)

Ollie said:


> 2:30.35[1:01], 2:28.95[1:04], (2:28.26[1:00]), (2:32.09[0:59]), 2:30.52[1:12] = *2:29.94 Ao5*
> 
> Get a Weisu.


All solves within 4 seconds. I can't even do that on 3x3.
Is this UWR?


----------



## Iggy (Dec 3, 2013)

9:10.34 L' U' l2 r2 d2 R d' F' l2 U R F2 d' D L2 R d' B2 d2 f' U' D l' U2 B2 R F2 B u' B' D f2 l b2 F R' f r2 u2 U d2 b' r' u' D' b r U' D' r2 l2 D' r l2 d' D U2 l2 D d'

Yay 5BLD PB


----------



## Tao Yu (Dec 3, 2013)

42.45, (39.66), (DNF(40.61)), 43.32, 41.55 = 42.44

Finally a good average record. 
The last solve was intense.



Spoiler



Average of 5: 42.44
1. 42.45 B2 D R2 B2 U B2 U B2 U2 F' R' B' R2 F2 D' L' B L' U2 
2. (39.66) D U2 L2 B2 D F2 L2 R2 U L2 U' F L U B R' B' R2 B2 R' B' 
3. (DNF(40.61)) R2 U2 R2 D2 F' D2 B R2 F' L2 B D' L' B' D' U' L B' R D' L 
4. 43.32 F2 U F B L U' R' L2 B D' F2 U' R2 L2 U F2 B2 R2 B2 D2 
5. 41.55 L2 B2 U B2 U F2 L2 D' U L2 D B D R' D F' L' B' D2 U F'



Not sure if this is what I average.


----------



## CHJ (Dec 3, 2013)

Ollie had tried to persuade me to use visuals in a solves and finally persuaded me, as of now I'm gonna try and visual centres and maybe corners, no one is changing my mind on audioloop wings
so far 4:25.38 (1:50) 4BLD is my best 
U2 R u B2 u' L r2 f F U L2 F2 R2 U' B L2 U2 L R' f F2 B2 u' R2 u' r2 U2 F' D2 F2 r' U B2 L' B R' D' R' r' L


----------



## Renslay (Dec 3, 2013)

Official 2:16.66 for 3x3 BLD!
And I almost got a sub2, I forgot a U2 setup...


----------



## Mikel (Dec 4, 2013)

13:44.38 5x5 BLD solve today with 5:20 memo


Not my PB, but not bad for me either. I'm excited for UIUC Fall 2013 this weekend


----------



## bryson azzopard (Dec 4, 2013)

10:33.44 4BLD PB good way to get back into 4BLD 
Uw Fw' U2 Rw2 B' Uw2 R Uw2 Fw2 B2 Uw Rw' R2 Fw2 L' R' F U F' Uw' R2 D2 F' Uw L2 R2 D2 U L2 R2 U D L' U' R2 D' Fw2 L' U' L2


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Dec 4, 2013)

bryson azzopard said:


> 10:33.44 4BLD PB good way to get back into 4BLD
> Uw Fw' U2 Rw2 B' Uw2 R Uw2 Fw2 B2 Uw Rw' R2 Fw2 L' R' F U F' Uw' R2 D2 F' Uw L2 R2 D2 U L2 R2 U D L' U' R2 D' Fw2 L' U' L2



orientation? (as in where the blocks of colour are)
awesome job btw


----------



## CyanSandwich (Dec 4, 2013)

PB mo3, ao5 and ao12



Spoiler



Average of 12: 1:27.50
*1. 1:15.99[26.66] 
2. (DNF(1:15.96)[30.01]) 
3. 1:17.99[26.35] 
4. 1:18.96[24.58] 
5. 1:13.87[22.64] *
6. 1:28.03[29.22] 
7. 1:33.23[32.56] 
8. (1:09.15[23.92]) 
9. 1:24.53[36.49] 
10. 1:55.37[38.94] 
11. 1:23.98[31.06] 
12. 1:43.09[26.31]


----------



## Iggy (Dec 4, 2013)

3:49.53	Rw' U Uw' Rw2 R' L2 U B2 Uw' Rw2 B R2 D F2 D' F2 U D2 Rw' U2 Rw' Fw2 L' D' F' U' Fw' U B Uw2 L2 Uw' R' U R U' R U Uw Rw2

4BLD PB! First sub AsR.  Done on ttw when nobody was there. (just thought making a 4BLD room would be funny since no one ever does it there)


----------



## Iggy (Dec 5, 2013)

3:55.67 4BLD. 2nd sub 4. The scramble wasn't great or anything, it's just that I executed it with almost no pauses.

Edit: 9:14.00 5BLD. 4 seconds slower than PB and 3rd sub 10.

Edit 2: 4BLD PBs 

number of times: 5/7
best time: 3:36.01
worst time: 4:56.30

current mo3: DNF (σ = 294.27)
best mo3: 4:05.55 (σ = 27.71)

current avg5: DNF (σ = 294.27)
best avg5: 4:30.96 (σ = 21.29)

session avg: DNF (σ = 277.92)
session mean: 4:25.03

3:36.01, 4:30.98, 4:09.66, DNF(4:16.80), 4:52.23, 4:56.30, DNF(4:50.63)

The 3:36 and 4:09 had sub 1:40 memo. The 4:50 DNF was off by 2 centers. 4BLD is so easy compared to 5BLD


----------



## CyanSandwich (Dec 6, 2013)

Wow, PB for execution: 0 seconds
1:36.97[1:36.97]



Spoiler



More of a qqtimer glitch than an accomplishment


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 6, 2013)

CyanSandwich said:


> Wow, PB for execution: 0 seconds
> 1:36.97[1:36.97]
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, if you just work on memo, you can reach WR easy!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Dec 6, 2013)

Totally! I have in fact had low 20 memo's


----------



## Iggy (Dec 6, 2013)

Holy ****

*8:27.97 5BLD PB*

d' u2 U2 R' l' f B F' d2 D u' l2 f' U' u B2 L2 D f' r2 D L' r D' F2 D l2 d2 l2 F' R L r b2 f R' L2 U L2 b2 l' R r2 B R u2 b B' D2 l d' u f2 D f' F2 L2 d' L b2


----------



## CyanSandwich (Dec 6, 2013)

Iggy said:


> Holy ****
> 
> *8:27.97 5BLD PB*
> 
> d' u2 U2 R' l' f B F' d2 D u' l2 f' U' u B2 L2 D f' r2 D L' r D' F2 D l2 d2 l2 F' R L r b2 f R' L2 U L2 b2 l' R r2 B R u2 b B' D2 l d' u f2 D f' F2 L2 d' L b2


Nice. I see you posting a lot in here. I hope you get a few bld AsR's soon!


----------



## Iggy (Dec 6, 2013)

CyanSandwich said:


> Nice. I see you posting a lot in here. I hope you get a few bld AsR's soon!



Thanks! Getting the 5BLD AsR shouldn't be too hard, it's just that there aren't any comps near me at the moment. (and there probably won't be one with 5BLD in a while)


----------



## sneze2r (Dec 6, 2013)

F2 L' B F2 L2 R' D' L2 B F2 L' B F2 U B F L F' D' L R2 B' L' R' U
21.09[7.35]
reconstrution:
corners:
R U2 R' U' R U' R' L' U2 L U L' U L
R D' R' U R D R' U'---
--U' R' D2 R' U R D2 R' U' R2 U--
--U R D R' U' R D' R'
edges:
R' U' R U r'R U' R' U r
U' M U' M' U' M U' M'
L U L E2 L' U' L E2 L2
D' M' U' R U r'R U' R' UD
L' U L U' M' U L' U' l

tps about ~7 lol
in "--" i recognized cancelation and did U2 instead of U U


----------



## szalejot (Dec 6, 2013)

sneze2r said:


> 21.09[7.35]



WAT? This is insane!
sub20 BLD is really close.


----------



## sneze2r (Dec 6, 2013)

szalejot said:


> sub20 BLD is really close.


I've arleady achevied sub20 lol


----------



## Cubo largo (Dec 6, 2013)

Just training commutators


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 7, 2013)

Re-learned how not to suck at BLD so much 

I started practising more seriously again a few days ago and today I have had some good times for the first time after the break.
And now christmas is coming so I will have time to practise more 

number of times: 24/36
best time: 45.54
worst time: 1:27.81

current avg5: 51.43 (σ = 2.38)
best avg5: 51.43 (σ = 2.38)

current avg12: 57.48 (σ = 11.71)
best avg12: 57.48 (σ = 11.71)

session avg: DNF (σ = 50.27)
session mean: 57.90


----------



## Username (Dec 7, 2013)

tseitsei said:


> Re-learned how not to suck at BLD so much



GJ!

I wish I could relearn that


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 7, 2013)

Username said:


> GJ!
> 
> I wish I could relearn that



You can if you just start practising again 

Besides you are so f***ing talented that if you set your mind to it, you will be faster than me in no time


----------



## Username (Dec 7, 2013)

1:14.33, 1:27.23, 1:09.81 = 1:17.13

lolscramble on the last one... Surprised i managed to get three successes in a row


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 7, 2013)

48.11 3BLD in vid. 100% OP/M2 lol
Easy scramble, but the memo itself (the story) was terrible (~23 memo)

L2 U' B2 D B2 D2 L2 D' L2 R2 F2 L U' B U B D B2 D2 U2 R2 (7/9)

Memo: 
Corners: the GanS III is getting HuFfed up by the XaR (tsar) B
Edges: [NA done visually] RuB JaiL DuV [W done visually]


----------



## qaz (Dec 8, 2013)

4BLD: 11:59.80[6:19.80]

lost some time because i memorized a wrong letter and had to undo several other letters to fix it during execution, but good anyway

also official 1:56.69 3BLD. comp pb by 3:30.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 9, 2013)

Username said:


> 1:14.33, 1:27.23, 1:09.81 = 1:17.13
> 
> lolscramble on the last one... Surprised i managed to get three successes in a row



Yay nice


----------



## Iggy (Dec 9, 2013)

27.69 3BLD PB single, done on ttw. 6'|8

Edit:

8:12.43 b2 D' f B2 U2 d u' l f L b U F2 b2 d2 D2 b2 l2 r F R2 D2 F2 L b u' d2 D' U R' D2 B R2 r' F L2 f2 b' L2 r2 d F' B2 u2 d' D2 l' B L B' u d f2 B2 L2 f' L' f2 d' L' 

Really easy scramble.


----------



## Ollie (Dec 9, 2013)

Iggy said:


> 27.69 3BLD PB single, done on ttw. 6'|8
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



Jesus Iggy! Welcome to the world stage


----------



## Iggy (Dec 9, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Jesus Iggy! Welcome to the world stage



lol thanks.


----------



## mycube (Dec 9, 2013)

1. 44.27 F2 D' U' R2 F2 D' B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F' D L F2 U F R F2 D' B2
2. 50.33 F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D' L2 D' L2 U2 R B L D2 R D R2 B R F'
3. 53.87 D B2 U F2 D R2 F2 U2 R2 D B2 L' D2 U' F L B' L' B R L'
4. DNF D2 R2 U L2 U B2 U2 F2 D' B2 U L F' D U R B' U' R' D2 B2
5. 61.91 U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U' B2 D F2 D' R D L' F D2 U' F L2 D' B' D2

55.37 average of 5 and 49.49 mean 

Edit:
1. 57.89 B2 L2 U R2 U L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D F L2 F2 D' U2 R U2 B' L' U2
2. 43.81 L2 B2 D' F2 R2 B2 U' R2 D2 R2 D2 B' L2 D U' F2 R' U B' R2 B2
3. 50.02 B2 D F2 R2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 F2 U F U2 R' B2 R2 U2 B' R2 U2 L2 U'
4. DNF(49.98)	U R2 D2 F2 D' F2 D' B2 U2 R2 B2 R' F2 D' R' L2 U2 F L' F2 R' U
5. 53.26 U R2 B2 D B2 U' R2 F2 R2 D B2 R' D' L2 B L' U F2 D2 B' L U'

53.72 of5


----------



## CyanSandwich (Dec 10, 2013)

My first official bld solve was a success. Although slow.

I also got NR for multibld. 3/6 in 36:36. I find the pattern funny, as well as the fact that I got NR with 0 points.


----------



## Ollie (Dec 10, 2013)

4:41[1:48] - B2 d R' B' F' D' B f' F2 U u' R' U B' R' u' B D' b2 u' f2 d' L' l b2 D U2 R2 l2 F2 f2 B l D' d' l F' U D2 b' B r F2 b' d2 R2 u D' U F U' f2 d u' L' f' b d' R f

Experimenting with one pass memo. Still lapsing but I'm getting there. But the easy(ish) scramble helped.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 10, 2013)

Ollie said:


> 4:41[1:48] - B2 d R' B' F' D' B f' F2 U u' R' U B' R' u' B D' b2 u' f2 d' L' l b2 D U2 R2 l2 F2 f2 B l D' d' l F' U D2 b' B r F2 b' d2 R2 u D' U F U' f2 d u' L' f' b d' R f
> 
> Experimenting with one pass memo. Still lapsing but I'm getting there. But the easy(ish) scramble helped.



Wow that's insane. 1:48 is how long I take for 4BLD memo :O


----------



## DrKorbin (Dec 10, 2013)

Ollie said:


> But the easy(ish) scramble helped.



What's so easy in this scramble? 5 centers, 2 wings, 1 midge, 2 corners solved (and 2 corners twisted).
1:48 - blah! Stop right here!


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Dec 10, 2013)

5x5x5 BLD - 9:48.68 [4:40] - PB

My very first sub-10. I did 1 image for the wings wrong and had to undo it. 
After that, i was very nervous and had a 30 seconds pause (or even longer). Still sub-10. WTF?!
Not lucky or anything. SO HAPPY RIGHT NOW!!!

Dennis


----------



## DuffyEdge (Dec 10, 2013)

3BLD - 56.83 B' U2 L2 F2 L2 F R2 B' U2 R2 B2 D' F L' B' F' R' U2 R2 D R'


----------



## Username (Dec 11, 2013)

53.97 B R2 B2 D2 F' R2 F' U2 L2 R2 F R B L2 R U R' B R' U2 L'


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 11, 2013)

Sub-50 avg5 NICE!

Also it was a part of sub-55 avg12 which is even nicer 

I very rarely get an avg12 let alone one that is this fast...

Average of 12: 54.04
1. 1:07.36 B2 F2 U2 L2 U' L2 R2 D' R2 B2 D' B D2 R' D' R' B R F L2 R' 
2. 58.68 L2 F L2 F U2 B L2 U2 F L2 D L' U R2 F R D B' U' R' 
3. 53.72 D F2 L2 U' F2 D' R2 F2 U R B' F L2 B' U' L' D' R' F' R' 
4. (41.64) B2 U R2 U B2 R2 D' U' B2 F2 U' B L2 U B2 L' R2 B D F' R' 
5. 54.76 B2 R' B2 U2 R' U2 L' U2 R B2 R D L B' L2 F' D2 B D' 
6. (DNF(45.85)) L2 D2 L2 D2 F2 R U2 F2 R D2 B2 D' F2 R F L B D' F U2 F' 
7. 1:01.58 F' U2 B L2 B R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U' R2 B' L R' B D2 B U L' 
*8. 46.11 L2 F' U' L2 F D' F' D' B R2 L' B2 R U2 F2 D2 B2 L' U2 D2 
9. 49.17 L U2 R2 F2 R B2 R' F2 D2 F2 R2 U R' F U2 F2 R2 B 
10. 43.44 F D2 U2 F U2 L2 B D2 U2 L2 F U L' U' L' D R2 F L' B2 
11. 55.88 U2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 B2 D' U B2 U R D L R B R' U' B' D F 
12. 49.74 R2 B2 L2 U L2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F' U' L' B' F' L F' R D' L2 R'*

bolded solves are 48.34 ao5


----------



## Iggy (Dec 11, 2013)

Username said:


> 53.97 B R2 B2 D2 F' R2 F' U2 L2 R2 F R B L2 R U R' B R' U2 L'



Nice to see you doing BLD again


----------



## bryson azzopard (Dec 11, 2013)

9:53.23 4BLD first sub 10


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 12, 2013)

Nice job Bryson. That's pretty fast 

I got 4 successful 3bld solves in a row last night, all sub 1:50 

I think I'm sub 2 now. Tell Christian to catch up.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 12, 2013)

DennisStrehlau said:


> 5x5x5 BLD - 9:48.68 [4:40] - PB



Wow, Dennis - amazing! I still hope to get there someday - I want a solve with numbers after the decimal point in competition someday.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Dec 12, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> Wow, Dennis - amazing! I still hope to get there someday - I want a solve with numbers after the decimal point in competition someday.


you must be close right?


----------



## Mikel (Dec 12, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> Wow, Dennis - amazing! I still hope to get there someday - I want a solve with numbers after the decimal point in competition someday.



You do have numbers, they are just always 00.
I would like this too, sigh...


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Dec 12, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Nice job Bryson. That's pretty fast
> 
> I got 4 successful 3bld solves in a row last night, all sub 1:50
> 
> I think I'm sub 2 now. Tell Christian to catch up.


]

gj tim gj
im sub 1:30 now















JOKES!


----------



## mycube (Dec 12, 2013)

finally got an 5bld success
11:29.40 B D B Bw' D' L2 Lw D' Dw Bw' Lw2 F' U' Bw R2 Bw' Fw D' Dw2 Bw' Rw2 Dw2 Rw2 Fw D2 Dw' L' F Rw2 F' Dw2 U Lw2 Rw' R2 D U2 B2 Lw U' Rw2 R2 Fw2 Uw Lw' D B2 Fw' L' Lw U' Rw2 Uw2 L' Fw' Lw Dw2 Uw B2 L
second scramble of the weekly competition
subNR!


----------



## Mikel (Dec 13, 2013)

Here is a video that shows most of my official 14:22.00 5x5 BLD solve from UIUC Fall 2013. Thanks to Matthew Holmes for filming this!


----------



## Iggy (Dec 13, 2013)

3:31.61 4BLD PB, 3rd scramble from weekly comp 2013-50. Memo was 1:37-ish.


----------



## Username (Dec 13, 2013)

59.96 U' D F R2 D2 L' U L B U' R' D2 L2 B2 L' U2 R' U2 B2 L' D2

58.77 B2 R2 U' L2 R2 U' R2 D' U R2 B U B U' R' U L D U2 R2


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Dec 13, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> Wow, Dennis - amazing! I still hope to get there someday - I want a solve with numbers after the decimal point in competition someday.



Thanks Mike 
Good luck on that. My goals are a bit lower atm 

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Dec 13, 2013)

5x5x5 BLD - MO3 - 10:43.92 - PB

11:30.23
9:48.68
10:52.86

Dennis


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 13, 2013)

2x2x4 BLD - about 3:30-4:15 minutes! 

I just got this as a present for my birthday, and I love it! I did the solve at work, which is why I don't have an exact time. I was actually still working while doing the solve  During memo I was setting up a task that would run for about 2 minutes, and I was able to solve in about as long as the task took to run 

I definitely want to try this again at some point when I can really focus and try for a good time.


----------



## qaz (Dec 14, 2013)

4BLD: 10:17.56[6:22]

finally a good solve. sub-10 soon.


----------



## SirWaffle (Dec 14, 2013)

3bld. M2 is good. :3

Average of 5: 1:22.77
1:25.89, (1:14.90), (1:45.09), 1:23.45, 1:18.98


----------



## CyanSandwich (Dec 14, 2013)

PB ao12 - 1:27.02

On cam. It's the first time I've filmed a bld session. Guess the pressure helped.



Spoiler



1. 1:27.95[37.27] 
2. (1:51.40[30.22]) 
3. 1:31.76[36.91] U2 D B U' D L2 F' U2 L U' R F L2 U2 F B2 D2 F' B2 U2 D2 
4. 1:22.63[29.61] R2 U' B2 F2 U2 R2 D L2 B2 R2 D B' F' R' F D' R' D2 U' L B' 
5. 1:22.62[22.95] B R' L' F2 R' B' L2 B U F2 B D2 B' R2 F U2 L2 B2 U2 B' 
6. 1:26.31[31.96] F D2 R D' F' D L2 F U L B D2 F' L2 U2 R2 B R2 B D2 F2 
7. 1:23.59[39.34] U R2 U L2 R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U' R U' B' L2 F2 R' F2 R2 U' F2 
8. 1:28.44[40.20] U' L2 B' D F2 L' F' U' F B2 D2 R2 L2 U B2 U' F2 B2 R2 D 
9. 1:21.86[21.81] D' B2 U B2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 L F' D' B' D' F' D2 U2 L F 
10. (1:15.52[25.55]) U B2 D2 R2 B2 U' B2 D' R2 B2 U F' R2 F' L' R2 B D F' R D 
11. 1:28.02[29.09] D2 L B2 U2 R2 F2 R D2 L' U2 B2 D L R2 U B F D R B2 L' 
12. 1:37.04[35.08] D2 R L U' L2 U2 B2 L B D F D2 R2 D2 B' U2 F' L2 U2


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 14, 2013)

I have a proper attempt now!

*2x2x4 BLD:* 4:48.43 (2:08.xx memo)

This puzzle is so fun to solve blindfolded! 

--edit--
Another success! 
4:28.91 (2:11.xx memo)


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 14, 2013)

Happy birthday Chris 

If others want to try you can use J-fly sim (Google it)


----------



## mycube (Dec 14, 2013)

4bld
4:45.86 Bw B2 Uw2 D2 F2 B2 R2 U F2 Uw' Bw Lw R B' Uw' R U Dw' R' Uw Lw B' Lw2 Uw B' Uw2 Rw' Uw Fw2 Dw L' U2 F Fw' L D R F Bw L2


----------



## Tao Yu (Dec 14, 2013)

Ryan Heise BLD simulator: 1:28.09 (First success)

I tried to enter my record to the highscores list but it said it looks like I am trying to hack the system. Which is ironic as the top score is 0.01 seconds.
Got it after five attempts or something.

Edit: 1:20.35


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Dec 14, 2013)

5x5x5 BLD - AO5 - 11:10.47 - PB

11:30.23
(9:48.68)
10:52.86
(11:21.06 DNF)
11:08.32

Dennis


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 14, 2013)

Wow Dennis, very nice 5x5x5 BLD times!

2x2x4 BLD - 3:13.38
memo in about 1:35.xx

This cube has a Japanese color scheme. I am holding it in my usual blindfold orientation but for yellow and blue swapped. It kind of messes with my head during memo, but I think I will keep it this color scheme.

It was funny, at the end of my solve the last turn of my last commutator was L2, followed by undoing my setup move of R2... I executed both moves then stopped the timer... Then I thought about what I had just done and laughed


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 14, 2013)

4BLD

1. 6:07.32[2:43.59]

lost the scramble but
x/w/c was 18/22/8


----------



## A Leman (Dec 15, 2013)

5BLD PB 8:41.54[3:09.76]
u' D' L2 f u F' f2 U b' d D u f' R2 L2 u2 R2 l' u2 L' F2 f2 b D U' b f2 l' f2 U' r u' f2 D r2 B2 f2 u r' R2 u l d F' R' d' l' F' R2 r' u2 F2 d D2 L' l r' B2 d2 f

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URgDH5D9sLA



Spoiler: Memo Reconstruction



For memo, I only sub-vocalize the letter pair words (mostly just the first syllable) but for clarity, I will describe the association that I see. Some of these associations cause damage to the locations which is helpful for recall. 

x-centers
[KE BH OR]i throw KEys through a BeacH ball that an ORangutan is holding 
[LD NG UX]LuDwig pours NoG for UXie
[JV QM TW TD] i throw a JaVelin into Qualm(german for smoke) and then ThroW up on TodD
T-centers:
[CT FB LD] CaT bites FaBer(bluto from Animal House) who is eating LarD
[HI VP EJ] Hiei stabs through VaPoreon and Edge(wrestler)
[NG YQ UO] a Yaqui drinks NoG in his right hand and knocks out the UO runner to his left.
[SW KQ] a SaW cuts through a bottle of Kosciusko mustard
Wings:
[FS YV UJ] YVonne catches a FriSbee and ******* herself 
[HR NL CW] HeRmione stabs a NaiL into a CoW
[DT MP BO] i throw a DarT through a MaP that BOton is holding
[KE IG AF] KEys attack AlF who is in an IGloo
Midges:
[LI EX TM] a LIon attacks EXeggutor and ToM calls him back
[QP DH VE] QWOP kills VEnusaur with DartH vaders light saber

corners: RO FeL SaI YuV


----------



## AJ Blair (Dec 15, 2013)

First 4BLD Success: 13:36.04

Woohoo! Finally! This was my 30th attempt and my fastest attempt yet. I even had a memo error that I caught and corrected during execution!


----------



## bryson azzopard (Dec 15, 2013)

2nd attempt getting back into 5BLD after about 8-9 month break and got 30:16.71 PB sub 30 soon (probably next attempt if a success!)


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 15, 2013)

1. 1:16.42 B R L U L U' B' L U B U' B L R U B' L U B L' U' B L' U B 

24~ memo

OP corners, M2 edges

Looked up after edge memo because it was super fast (for me). 13/14s edge memo but meh corner memo.

I can still remember my edge memo but corners is just audio. Scramble was amazing for my orientation. No twists/flips, no buffer getting solved mid way etc. Skyping with Bryson/Richie/Jayden and gave him scramble and we both got PB.


----------



## Username (Dec 15, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> 1. 1:16.42 B R L U L U' B' L U B U' B L R U B' L U B L' U' B L' U B
> 
> 24~ memo
> 
> ...



I think you still have skewb scrambles selected


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 15, 2013)

Username said:


> I think you still have skewb scrambles selected



Ahahaha

Damn, 1:18 stays as my pb.

You should've heard Bryson+Richie's reactions.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Dec 15, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Ahahaha
> 
> Damn, 1:18 stays as my pb.
> 
> You should've heard Bryson+Richie's reactions.



my PB now stays at 1:47 instead of 1:37


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Dec 15, 2013)

A Leman said:


> 5BLD PB 8:41.54[3:09.76]
> u' D' L2 f u F' f2 U b' d D u f' R2 L2 u2 R2 l' u2 L' F2 f2 b D U' b f2 l' f2 U' r u' f2 D r2 B2 f2 u r' R2 u l d F' R' d' l' F' R2 r' u2 F2 d D2 L' l r' B2 d2 f
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URgDH5D9sLA
> ...



Well done Arrik.
And i LOVE that memo reconstruction. I ALWAYS wanted to know what it is like, when people use letter-pairs. That was really informativ.
And its funny, that you use the word "Qualm" 

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 15, 2013)

5:46.13+[2:38.13] F2 R' D' U' u2 f R' u r' u2 D f B2 R2 U F U F' r U' L' F u2 f2 F r D' f2 r2 D r R2 L' B u f' u L2 R2 B' 

WOHOO! sub-6

Super lucky because I forgot to undo D setup move while doing centers (I execute centers last), but all D-face centers were already solved so it didn't matter. Only +2


----------



## Roman (Dec 15, 2013)

5x5 blindfolded: 6:06.66[3:03.64]. This lucky scramble: l f' u2 L l2 f L F u2 L B f U F D' d2 B' L f2 U L' B D2 F' b2 D' b d' L' d' B2 d' B b L r2 F f' U' F' f2 D2 R' U' b r l2 b2 L' R l2 U r f' r' U' F2 u2 F' f' (small letters means two layers rotation).
Still cannot find proper memo order, this attempt also was an experement.






I decided to make a memo reconstruction in case someone will be interested in how I memorize 5x5.


Spoiler: Memo Reconstruction



I use letter-pair images in long term memo. To memorize the order of it, I conntect each image with previous one making a "story". I use locations (Roman Rooms) just to memorize the first image for each kind of piece (so for 5BLD I need 3 locations, for 4BLD only one). I will write [letters in Russian] | words in Russian | (translation of words) and a story I had to memorize. I tried to write a story exactly in the order I make it during memorization.

*t-centers*: [НА ТП ИР ХЛ БД ВШ] | НбА, ТП, ИкРа, ХаЛк, БиДон, ВиШня | (NBA, blond girl, caviar, Hulk, water-can, cherry)
Story: NBA player. Blond looks at him. She are eating the caviar. Hulk crush her. He holds the water-can. Cherry is inside it.
*wings*: [ДА ОГ УЕ ИЛ ЦН ХВ СТ ЖП БИ КЧ ФР ЗК] | ДжАкузи, ОрГия, УвЕчье, ИвЛева, ЦеНник, ХВ, СоТы, ЖоПа, БрИтва, КуЧа, ФаРтук, ЗаКолка | (jacuzzi, orgy, injury, Ivleva (classmate girl), label, eastern egg, honeycomb, ass, shaver, heap of s..t, apron, barrette)
Story: Jacuzzi. Orgy occurs there. Someone got injured there. Ivleva heals the injury. She got the label on her head. The egg is on the label. The honeycomb is on the egg. It stuck to the ass. Shaver shaves the ass. Shaver's grip is in heap. Apron is in heap (on the other side). Barrette linked to the Apron.
*Middles: *[КО ФЗ АН РГ ПЦ] | КрОлик, ФиЗра, АрНольд, РоГа, ПиЦца | (Rabbit, sport bag, Arnold (from the cartoon), horns, pizza)
Story: Rabbit. He is holding sport bag. Arnold holds the bag from the other side. Arnold have horns. Pizza is strung on his horns.
*x-centers *(audio loops and 2-3 images at the end)
*corners: *​(visual memo)


----------



## Tao Yu (Dec 15, 2013)

3BLD
33.82, 36.63, (DNF), 52.95, (31.98) = 41.13



Spoiler



1. 33.82 U2 R U' F R2 F' R' L' F2 R' D2 F U2 F2 L2 F2 D2 B' L2 D2 F2 
2. 36.63 U' L2 U' F2 D2 B2 F2 D' B' D' F' D2 R F2 U L2 R2 
3. DNF F L2 B2 F R2 U2 F' L2 R2 F2 R2 D' B' D2 R2 U R U2 B D2 R' 
4. 52.95 B D2 L' B U2 R U D' F D2 F2 D2 L2 B U2 B2 L2 D2 
5. 31.98 F2 L2 D' B2 U2 F2 L2 D F2 U' B L2 F' L' F2 D' R' U2 L2


 
Some easy scrambles. Most of my successes are around 50 seconds and below now and I get sub 40s quite often. 
I hope to start 4BLD soon, when I get my weisu.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Dec 15, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> 1. 1:16.42 B R L U L U' B' L U B U' B L R U B' L U B L' U' B L' U B
> 
> 24~ memo
> 
> ...



what is your orientation?


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 15, 2013)

Yellow top Red front.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 16, 2013)

2x2x4 BLD
1:50.71

Getting more used to the Japanese color scheme. I also decided to fix double-parity all at the same time, which I think is more efficient. This solve had double parity.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 16, 2013)

8:45.97 5BLD, first success in days. I finally know why I kept on DNFing - The past few days I've been trying out a different execution method (solving wings before centers) and I kept on doing wing parity (which isn't center safe) before centers.


----------



## EMI (Dec 16, 2013)

4x4 8:49.36
Yesterday it still was 12:00, today I did an 11:25 and this 
Visual memo, U2 r2 OP exe


----------



## DrKorbin (Dec 16, 2013)

cmhardw said:


> 2x2x4 BLD
> 1:50.71
> 
> Getting more used to the Japanese color scheme. I also decided to fix double-parity all at the same time, which I think is more efficient. This solve had double parity.



Hi Chris,
do you mean Rubik's Tower?


Spoiler


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 16, 2013)

DrKorbin said:


> Hi Chris,
> do you mean Rubik's Tower?
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Wow, yes the puzzle I have is a Rubik's Tower. I did not realize this puzzle's shape changing abilities until just now. I've been scrambling and solving it like a true 2x2x4, without taking advatange of the shape changing abilities.

Now I want to try to scramble this thing fully and try it blindfolded 

--edit--
Ok I have my blindfold method developed for solving the fully scrambled Rubik's Tower. I can't wait to give this a try later tonight!


----------



## Iggy (Dec 16, 2013)

2/3 in 2:53.07, first MBLD in a while


----------



## mycube (Dec 16, 2013)

4. 47.99 B2 L2 U' R2 B2 R2 D L2 D' L2 U L' D F L' D2 B2 F L D F2 U'
5. 56.26 F2 D2 L2 U' F2 D2 R2 B2 U B2 R2 F R2 U' L' D2 R B' D2 B2 F2 U'
6. DNF L2 D' B2 U B2 U B2 U' F2 L2 U2 B' D R U2 B' F L2 D' R' B2 U
7. 51.59 U2 F2 L2 D' F2 L2 D' R2 L2 F2 U2 L' B L' U' R' D2 L' F U2 L2 U
8. 47.29 F2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 L2 D' U2 B R U' R D' R L' U2 R' U'

51.95 of5


----------



## bryson azzopard (Dec 17, 2013)

5/5 37:16 (27:15) first multi in a long time probably like 8 months and I went super safety in exec. good to know I'm still pretty average and I haven't really lost much speed at all if any! but I still like 3BLD and 4BLD better


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 17, 2013)

Rubik's Tower BLD (shape changing 2x2x4):
13:58.80

Memo took 10:12.xx. Memo for this was hard, especially since this puzzle is stickered with Japanese color scheme and I am used to US/Europe scheme. I definitely want to make this a regular part of my BLD practice! This was so much fun!   

--edit--
For clarity: I fully scrambled the 2x2x4, then I fully scrambled such as to change the shape of the puzzle.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 17, 2013)

cmhardw said:


> Rubik's Tower BLD (shape changing 2x2x4):
> 13:58.80
> 
> Memo took 10:12.xx. Memo for this was hard, especially since this puzzle is stickered with Japanese color scheme and I am used to US/Europe scheme. I definitely want to make this a regular part of my BLD practice! This was so much fun!



Wow, that's really cool. Well done.


----------



## Ollie (Dec 17, 2013)

After a few weeks of no practice, studies have finished so I have a month of practice for Frankfurt Cube Days. Had to get my form back, first. After a lot of DNFs and sup-3s (disgraceful):

Average of 5: 2:28.68

1. 2:32.55 U' r2 f2 R u2 R2 U' f' D f2 R L u F' L2 F2 f r B u' f2 F2 r u' U' B f' u2 B2 U2 f' D2 u2 R' r' L D2 U' F' D 
2. (DNF(2:27.40)) R2 u' F2 R' r' B' R U2 u' f R' B R' f2 r' B F' R2 f D2 L2 B' u2 R2 f F2 L' u2 f' R2 r B' f2 u' r2 U' R D2 u' U2 
3. 2:26.35 B R2 U2 B2 L2 U R r' u U' B U2 u2 f2 F U' u2 R U' D B u2 r u' B2 F' D R' L2 B r' L2 B L2 f' B L F' u' D2 
4. (2:12.50) D2 F2 L f' L2 D2 F U2 L B u2 F D2 L D2 B R L' f2 R F' U D f U2 F f2 u' B2 U F' B2 f L' f D r' R u D' 
5. 2:27.14 f2 D f2 U' B F' U2 D' f' u2 R' f2 u' R2 U2 r2 L2 U' B2 D B' F' u r U' B f' U' B2 f' r L' F B' R' D2 R D f' B'

Best Mo3 2:22.00



cmhardw said:


> Rubik's Tower BLD (shape changing 2x2x4):
> 13:58.80
> 
> Memo took 10:12.xx. Memo for this was hard, especially since this puzzle is stickered with Japanese color scheme and I am used to US/Europe scheme. I definitely want to make this a regular part of my BLD practice! This was so much fun!
> ...



Can you share your method? For solving cubeshape mostly


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 17, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Can you share your method? For solving cubeshape mostly



Sure:


Spoiler



BH corners 

I view this puzzle as a bandaged 2x2x2 {U,D,R2,L2,F2,B2} with a regular 2x2x2 inside it. This analogy doesn't work perfectly of course, but that is mostly how this puzzle turns. First I solve the inner, regular, 2x2x2 using BH corners. This guarantees a solved shape-state. Then I solve the outer, bandaged, 2x2x2 using BH corners, though restricted to moves within {U,D,R2,L2,F2,B2}. I'm sure a pro like you could do this puzzle in absurdly fast time, there's really not much to it as far as execution goes. Solving is perhaps 10 targets total, and so far my memo has always fit into just 2 rooms, one for each "2x2x2."



Good luck at Frankfurt Cube Days Ollie! I am rooting for you!


----------



## mycube (Dec 17, 2013)

4:29.56 Lw' R F L2 U Fw2 B' D2 L2 Dw Fw' Lw F2 Fw' Lw2 Dw2 F' R2 F2 B2 Dw' Bw D Rw2 B2 U Rw Bw' L Rw2 R' Dw' Lw2 Bw Rw Bw2 Uw D2 Fw2 Bw2


----------



## Jander Clerix (Dec 17, 2013)

First sub 2 3x3 BLD


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 19, 2013)

Rubik's Tower BLD
7:53.75

Not sure of the memo time, but overall this solve was almost twice as fast as my previous solve. I predict sub-30 seconds will be possible for a pro.


----------



## notfeliks (Dec 19, 2013)

What the actual f***... just got a 5:45.09 3BLD single on weekly comp 51's third scramble. Nearly two minutes faster than my previous PB, and I was using no particular memory method...

Still a nub though.


----------



## aashritspidey (Dec 19, 2013)

got 5 consecutive successes  best so far


----------



## Bhargav777 (Dec 19, 2013)

aashritspidey said:


> got 5 consecutive successes  best so far



Treat at CCD!!


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 19, 2013)

5:07.03[2:25.79] B2 L' r2 f' r2 D' f2 L R2 D L' R' B D U f' R2 U' u2 r' F2 u2 L F' B2 U' F r' R' u R2 B' F' r2 U2 R2 L' F U2 f2

4BLD PB 

x/w/c = 13/25/6


----------



## CHJ (Dec 19, 2013)

First ever relatively large MBLD at home
13/13 - 57.45.55 (43.xx)
special thanks to Ollie who persuaded me to use images (slighty )

1) F L2 F R2 B R2 F' R2 F2 D2 F2 D' F' D L2 R D L2 F' U2 F' 
2) L2 D' L2 D L2 U' B2 U F2 U2 B R B D L U R D2 L2 F2 
3) L2 B D2 L2 B2 U2 F' D2 R2 F D' L' F' D' L' U' L R2 D' 
4) R' D2 U2 R' D2 B2 R' U2 F2 R B2 F D2 B' U B R U2 L2 R' U2 
5) U2 B2 L2 D' L2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 U L' B2 D' B' L' B2 D B U R2 
6) B' U2 F R2 F' R2 D2 L2 B2 F' D2 U' R' F' U L' D' U2 L' 
7) B2 L2 D B2 L2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 R U' L2 F R B2 L' U' B' U2 
8 ) B2 L2 R2 U' B2 D R2 F2 D F2 U L' D L2 D2 B2 F' L' B D' F2 
9) L2 D2 U2 R' D2 R D2 F2 R2 D2 L F D L R2 F R' B L B R 
10) L2 F2 U' R2 D L2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U' F U' L' B F U2 R' B2 R F2 
11) B2 L2 D F2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 U' R2 F R B L' U' L2 F' R' D' R' 
12) D2 L2 B2 D2 U' F2 U' L2 U F2 U' R' B L D' F L R' B F R 
13) D' L U B' L' F' B2 U' B L2 F2 U2 R' U2 L2 B2 L U2 R2 U2


----------



## SirWaffle (Dec 19, 2013)

CHJ said:


> First ever relatively large MBLD at home
> 13/13 - 57.45.55 (43.xx)
> special thanks to Ollie who persuaded me to use images (slighty )


Nub u cheated and waffles are not creepy they are nice...


----------



## Tao Yu (Dec 19, 2013)

Got my first 4BLD success! *11:12.058*. Interestingly, my first 3BLD success was 10:30. Shows how much easier it is now.

I scrambled wrong though:/
Memo Reconstruction:


Spoiler



*Edges:* *V*irtual *M*achines are *AG*gravating as in *I*re*L*and *D*it*C*hes mean a *W*eird *Q*uail. if *U*r*E*a makes you *H*a*P*py call *JO*e. *S*ee*K* *T*a*B*le? *NA*.
*Centers:* *I*rene *A*dler went to the *N*ether*L*ands to get a *D*o*G*. *PE*(physical education) *H*ead*Q*uarters are *C*a*W* (crow, evil etc). *T*i*F*fany *H*al*F* ( managed to correct it to HO as I used H already and I knew something was wrong.
*Corners:* audio loop, don't remember



Also got this earlier: for 3BLD
1:13.532, 44.190, 47.101, 47.249, 40.016, 52.989, DNF(1:04.632), DNF(1:03.915), 48.526, 47.437, 1:19.370, 50.509

Missed the avg12 by a 3 cycle, but I think it is safe to say I average around fifty now


----------



## Iggy (Dec 19, 2013)

Tao Yu said:


> Got my first 4BLD success! *11:12.058*. Interestingly, my first 3BLD success was 10:30. Shows how much easier it is now.
> 
> I scrambled wrong though:/
> Memo Reconstruction:
> ...



Congrats on your first 4BLD success!


----------



## qqwref (Dec 19, 2013)

cmhardw said:


> Rubik's Tower BLD
> 7:53.75
> 
> Not sure of the memo time, but overall this solve was almost twice as fast as my previous solve. I predict sub-30 seconds will be possible for a pro.


What method are you using? I feel like the easiest would be orienting first, and then separately doing the permutation of each of the two 2x2x2 layers.


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 20, 2013)

qqwref said:


> What method are you using? I feel like the easiest would be orienting first, and then separately doing the permutation of each of the two 2x2x2 layers.





cmhardw said:


> Sure:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


From the previous page  (or 2 back because this post starts a new page)


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 20, 2013)

4:21.50[1:54.12] U2 F' D F' D U2 f2 u2 U2 f2 D2 L2 B2 r2 F u2 U' F U2 L2 D2 R U r L' R2 F' r2 u2 r' L B2 R2 D U' L2 U f' L' f

PB again... huge leap this time 

x/w/c = 12(lol...)/24/8

first sub-5 and also first sub-NR 

During center memo I noticed that I have only 12 targets so decided to try to go quickly which payed off... Normally successes are about 6:00+-0:30


----------



## mycube (Dec 20, 2013)

4bld:
5:10.70 4:58.14 4:46.36 = 5:01.73 mean


----------



## Julian (Dec 20, 2013)

tseitsei said:


> 4:21.50[1:54.12]
> 
> x/w/c = 12(lol...)/24/8


Nice 
Exactly the same as my PB


----------



## Username (Dec 20, 2013)

tseitsei said:


> 4:21.50[1:54.12] U2 F' D F' D U2 f2 u2 U2 f2 D2 L2 B2 r2 F u2 U' F U2 L2 D2 R U r L' R2 F' r2 u2 r' L B2 R2 D U' L2 U f' L' f
> 
> PB again... huge leap this time
> 
> ...



I give up trying to catch you. gj


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 20, 2013)

Average of 12: 46.92
1. 43.75[17.46] U L2 B2 U B2 L2 U2 B2 D' F2 R2 F D L B' D' F2 R U2 L 
2. 55.73[19.03] L2 U' F2 L2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 L2 R' D L' F L' B L' R2 F 
3. 49.76[16.70] R2 B2 D2 L2 D2 B D2 B' F2 U2 F2 D' U2 L' F2 R2 F' D2 L' R2 U' 
4. 44.87[15.70] L2 R2 D F2 U F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U' L B2 U' F R B D' F L' D' 
*5. 45.62[15.49] F2 L2 D R2 U L2 U F2 D B2 U2 L F2 U' L2 B' L2 R' B R' U' 
6. 46.68[18.30] F2 D' F2 L2 D U B2 U F2 U2 L' U2 R B2 F D F L R 
7. (36.78[12.97]) L D2 L U2 R' B2 L2 D2 F2 U2 R' B' D U R' U B' R2 D2 F2 L2 
8. 52.27[15.78] U2 F2 D' B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U' L2 R F D2 B' F U2 L2 U 
9. 40.73[13.54] F' L D' F U2 L B2 U' B2 R U2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 D2 F2 U B2 L2 *
10. (DNF(44.78)[13.62]) L2 B2 F2 U2 B2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 D B' L2 R2 U' L2 B' R U2 L D' 
11. 48.59[16.60] F R L' F U R' B2 L' F D B2 D2 F2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D 
12. 41.17[14.60] D2 F2 D2 F2 L' U2 R F2 L B2 D L' F D2 F L F2 R' B 

New PBs on 3BLD as well 

Bolded makes 44.34 ao5 PB also 

And sub-NR single in there too...


----------



## qaz (Dec 20, 2013)

5BLD: 26:31.84[14:59]

pb by 3 minutes, memo pb by like 4.5


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 21, 2013)

Rubik's Tower BLD:
4:31.67

Each practice session so far I have been consistently cutting my pb almost in half! I still think sub-30 seconds is possible for a true pro. Right now I am shooting for sub-2 minutes for a medium term goal. Long term goal is sub-1 minute.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 21, 2013)

8:03.54 B2 u f' D B' L' l2 R u' l2 d U' L U B L B2 r b2 U l2 d l' L2 d f' l' D U' R2 F' D2 r' B2 u' U2 d' R' F' B2 u2 r' d2 u L' B' F2 u L D2 d U f L' D2 d' F2 d2 r2 f 

Easy. Should've been sub 8 though :/


----------



## qaz (Dec 21, 2013)

my accuracy has improved a lot lately:

*avg5: 2:11.14
avg12: 2:30.10*

first avg12, and pb avg5 as well!

dnf was 2:41 by 2 flipped edges, average would've been 2:23 (because counting 3:47)

1. 2:23.64 F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U' F2 U R2 B' R' F' R B2 F2 L B U B'
2. (DNF) D2 R2 U R2 D L2 U' L2 U' L2 D2 L D' B U' R' D' R2 L B
*3. 2:16.80 B2 F2 L2 U' R2 U' R2 U' F2 D2 B' D U2 F L U' B R' U B' D'
4. 2:05.87 B2 U' F2 R2 F2 D' L2 D' B2 R2 D2 F' R' B2 L U B' F U' L2 U
5. 3:47.76 L2 B2 F2 D' B2 R2 D2 U' L2 U2 L2 B U L2 D F' R' B' D R2 D
6. 2:10.76 D R2 B2 D F2 R2 L2 D' B2 R2 F2 R L D' L2 D' B2 F R L D
7. 2:04.33 R2 U' L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D F R F' R' L' B R2 D' R2 U'*
8. 2:45.61 B2 D2 L2 B2 D' L2 D R2 D F2 D' B' U' F2 U F U R F2 L' U'
9. 2:24.61 U2 R2 U' R2 D' U' L2 B2 U B2 U' R' B' L2 F' R' U' R' F2 D B'
10. 2:20.39 U' B2 D2 L2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 U2 L U' R D' L F' U2 B R' B'
11. 2:41.20 R2 D' L2 U2 R2 D L2 B2 D2 F2 U' F D L2 B2 L B' U' R' F' R D
12. (1:58.78) D' L2 F2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 R2 D U' F U2 R2 U' R L D' B2 U' B U'


----------



## mycube (Dec 22, 2013)

55.11 of12

4. 53.23 F2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 D2 U' R2 D2 L2 B R U' L2 F L' U2 L D' R L
5. 60.58 U R2 F2 L2 U' B2 D' U F2 U2 L2 B R' L F2 U F2 L2 B' R2 D2
6. 44.06 D' L2 F2 D R2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 B2 L U2 B L D' L' D' U2 B L'
7. 53.79 L2 U' R2 L2 U' B2 D2 R2 U L2 F2 L' B D L' B D F' L F R2 D2
8. DNF B2 D' B2 L2 B2 R2 L2 D' L2 U' L2 F' R B' D' L' U' R D2 B' R2 D2
9. 50.80 R2 U F2 U R2 F2 R2 D R2 D' L2 B' F' D' B L2 U' F L' F2 R U
10. 51.97 F2 D2 R2 D L2 F2 D2 F2 D' B2 D' L' U2 B' R2 B2 R D B2 F D2 U
11. 46.29 D' B2 U R2 F2 R2 D L2 U' F2 D' B R' F U R2 B' U2 L' U B2
12. 54.55 L2 D2 R2 D2 B2 D' R2 B2 D B2 U' R' B D2 F2 U R L' U R
13. 54.25 F2 U2 F2 D L2 D' F2 U2 R2 L2 D' L' U F D2 R' B' R' B F' D'
14. 78.22 U2 B2 U B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D' L' B2 F R' U' B' F2 U R2 L' D2
15. 47.39 U2 F2 U R2 B2 F2 D2 F2 L2 D' R' U B' R U2 B' R' L2 D' B' U

too bad about the counting 1:18 (failed memo)


----------



## Ollie (Dec 22, 2013)

2345BLD Relay 10:13.49[4:59]


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 22, 2013)

Holy **** Ollie, that's ridiculous.


----------



## Ollie (Dec 23, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Holy **** Ollie, that's ridiculous.



sub-10 on video is on its way for you


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 23, 2013)

Ollie said:


> sub-10 on video is on its way for you



And here I was happy about my 2/2 multi in 5:01 (3x3s, not 4x4s or 5x5s you sick ****)

Nice job :tu


----------



## A Leman (Dec 23, 2013)

Ollie said:


> 2345BLD Relay 10:13.49[4:59]


The 2345BLD relay UWR is obviously easier to get/keep than any of the multi UWR's :tu


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 23, 2013)

Ollie said:


> 2345BLD Relay 10:13.49[4:59]



O_O

Assuming your 2x2x2BLD : 3x3x3BLD : 4x4x4BLD : 5x5x5BLD ratio is approximately 1:3:15:39 then I predict that the times for each puzzle (memo and solving) _individually_ during this attempt were:
2x2x2: 10.58
3x3x3: 31.73
4x4x4: 2:38.66
5x5x5: 6:52.52

For comparison, the sum of the 3x3x3BLD, 4x4x4BLD, and 5x5x5BLD world records is 9:00.83 minutes.

You very nearly had to equal each of the world records for these puzzles done _singly_ in order to achieve a time that fast! That is a scary level of skill Ollie! You are incredible!


----------



## acohen527 (Dec 23, 2013)

cmhardw said:


> O_O
> 
> Assuming your 2x2x2BLD : 3x3x3BLD : 4x4x4BLD : 5x5x5BLD ratio is approximately 1:3:15:39 then I predict that the times for each puzzle (memo and solving) _individually_ during this attempt were:
> 2x2x2: 10.58
> ...



I think the 5BLD is much faster, and the 2&3BLD are slower.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Dec 23, 2013)

2/3 MBLD 9:37.83[5:27.30]

Not exactly an accomplishment, but first sub-10 on 3 cubes. I'm like 90% sure it would have been a success if I executed the last algorithm on the last cube properly (I use a really fast but locky, uncontrollable store-bought obscurely branded cube).


----------



## qaz (Dec 23, 2013)

1:26.96 3BLD

yay first sub-1:30

B2 D B2 D' L2 D' U2 R2 D L2 U' B' R' B2 F2 U' B2 D U F L' D' = 5/11


----------



## Username (Dec 23, 2013)

Average of 5: 1:05.74 *pb*
1. 1:18.67 L2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L D2 L D2 R' F2 U L' B' D F' R U' L' B F2 
2. 56.02 B2 F' R2 B U2 L2 F' R2 F D2 B2 D' R' F R' F' D' F' D' 
3. 1:02.53 U' B2 F2 D' U2 B2 D' R2 D B2 L' U' R U2 F' U' F2 R B2 U' 
4. (45.84+) U' L2 D F2 D L2 B2 U' R2 B2 U R U2 B' F2 U2 B2 R2 D' F' R' 
5. (DNF(1:12.46)) U2 R2 D' B2 U F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D B L2 D' B' R F U' B' L2 U' 

damnit, that 43+2 would've been pb


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 23, 2013)

GJ Username 

43 is quite close to nr already  
But just lear bh/comms already and try to catch me...

My accomplishment: out of the last 100 3bld solves 4 were sub nr


----------



## Username (Dec 23, 2013)

tseitsei said:


> GJ Username



ty 



> 43 is quite close to nr already



It won't be that for long  



> But just lear bh/comms already and try to catch me...



It's just too much work right now, maybe later.



> My accomplishment: out of the last 100 3bld solves 4 were sub nr



NR pree


----------



## mycube (Dec 23, 2013)

4:04.82 L2 U' R2 U Lw2 Fw' Bw L Rw' R2 D Rw U' D L Rw2 R' F2 Lw Fw2 Lw2 Fw2 Bw' D2 Bw U Rw' B' R' Fw2 L Rw2 F2 Fw2 Lw2 B R2 D' F2 B2

big cubes bld subnr!


----------



## qaz (Dec 24, 2013)

2:12.38 1:49.21 (1:40.66) (2:21.18) 1:48.99 = 1:56.86

yay sub-2


----------



## Iggy (Dec 24, 2013)

5/5 in 9:55.57. Had huge pauses in between, but lol still my first sub 10.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Dec 24, 2013)

1:08.17[18.22] U R2 U B2 D2 B2 L2 U L2 U B L2 R2 D' L' F' R B' R2 D' R2

2nd best time _(formerly)_, but PB for memo. Woo sub-20.

Edit: PB mean of 3 (1:16.43)

1. 1:08.17[18.22] U R2 U B2 D2 B2 L2 U L2 U B L2 R2 D' L' F' R B' R2 D' R2 
2. 1:15.93[26.90] R2 D' B2 D' F2 D F2 U R2 D L2 F' R' B D U2 L' R D' R U2 
3. 1:25.20[24.62] B2 U L2 B2 D F2 D2 L2 R2 F2 U B' D' B2 L B2 D' L B2 D

*EDIT2:* 1:03.93[20.38] R2 F2 U2 R D2 L B2 L' D2 L' U2 B L R' B2 D2 F' L U R' D

PB by a few seconds. I can smell sub-1.


----------



## Ollie (Dec 24, 2013)

Mean of 3: 4:59.84
1. 4:55.55 u b f2 u' R2 u F2 u' U2 b2 U' R2 U2 r l2 u d B2 F d2 L2 u d r2 l' d2 f b2 L' R B2 R' F' r f d2 L' b2 B2 F d' R' U2 d2 f R F2 R' r U d' F' d u f' U r2 u2 R U' 
2. 4:52.37 D U f' L b R B' R l2 b' U r' L b2 f L' U' r2 u' f2 U2 d2 R' F2 L f2 R B' l2 R' F' B2 b f d' r2 b L2 d2 R L2 l2 b2 F2 L l' r B' R l2 L D' f L2 u D2 F' D' d U
3. 5:11.59 R' U2 f' B R b2 B2 U2 F D' l u R u U' f u' f b' D' F d B r U' R' f2 b' F2 U' D2 L' b B' r2 L' u2 B L2 D' U' l' R2 f' d' u' f R U b' B u2 F2 d' R' f2 L2 u F' l'

Trying for a sub-4:40 single on cam. Average memo is [2:10]


----------



## Iggy (Dec 25, 2013)

27.68 F2 U' L2 U R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L U' L B R D' B D U L 

PB by 0.01


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 25, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Mean of 3: 4:59.84
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Just to confirm, is this 5x5x5 BLD? If so Wow! O_O


----------



## TDM (Dec 25, 2013)

cmhardw said:


> Just to confirm, is this 5x5x5 BLD? If so Wow! O_O


Yep. It's kind of depressing that someone slower than me at 3x3 is faster than me at 5BLD than I am at 3BLD.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 26, 2013)

TDM said:


> Yep. It's kind of depressing that someone slower than me at 3x3 is faster than me at 5BLD than I am at 3BLD.



No offense intended but if you average faster than Ollie at 3x3, and take 5 minute to do 3bld I would assume you have spent very little time practising it. So I don't see why it would be depressing


----------



## mycube (Dec 26, 2013)

finally sub50!

1. 44.08 D2 L2 U F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U F2 D' B' R2 D2 U' R' B2 F' U B F2 U'
2. 58.21 B2 D2 B2 F2 D R2 D' U2 B2 D L2 B' D2 R F' U2 F' U2 B D' F2 U'
3. 45.51 U' R2 F2 D' L2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 U F' U B' U' B2 L F2 U L2 U2
4. 48.43 R2 F2 U' B2 F2 U' F2 R2 D' B2 U' R D' R' U L' U' L2 B' R' B' F
5. 50.91 L2 D' R2 D U L2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 L' B' R' B2 F' R' B2 L B2 D' U'

48.28 average of5 und mean of3


----------



## qaz (Dec 26, 2013)

holy ****

1:26.43 1:35.92 1:36.55 = *1:32.97 mo3* - pb by 21 seconds
1:51.12 (1:26.43) 1:35.92 1:36.55 (DNF) = *1:41.20 avg5* - pb by 16 seconds

a few good solves in a row. DNF was 1:36.92 by 2 flipped edges and 2 twisted corners


----------



## Iggy (Dec 27, 2013)

9:19.47, 9:21.69, 8:35.97 = 9:05.71 5BLD mo3

My first mo3


----------



## mycube (Dec 27, 2013)

finally subNR in 3bld, 4bld and 5bld  first sub40

35.88 D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U' B2 U F2 U R' U2 L B' D' L2 D F' U' F' L

edges:
L' U [U R2 U', M2] U' L
x' U R U [M2, U' R' U] U' R' U' x (executed as: U R U M2 U' R' U M2 U2)
U' [M', U' R U] U
x [U' L' U, M'] x'
B [M', D2] B'

corners:
[U', L D L']
y' [L' U' L, D]


----------



## TDM (Dec 27, 2013)

Wat, did my first BLD solve in a month, and it was 2:50.75 - 20 seconds from PB. Two pieces solved, one of which was my buffer (which didn't help). No pieces twisted/flipped and no parity.


----------



## PianoCube (Dec 27, 2013)

PyraBLD: 6:49.02
B' U B R U B U' b r l u'

Took 5 attempts to get a success with a method I made during the attempts. 3rd and 4th solve ended with only two flipped pieces .
First time trying something else than an nxnxn puzzle blindfolded.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 28, 2013)

Rolled my 5BLD mo3 from yesterday:

9:19.47, (9:21.69), 8:35.97, (8:34.37), 8:35.14 = 8:50.19 avg5  

No DNFs! I didn't really bother trying to roll it to an avg12 though 

Also, last 3 solves make a 8:35.16 mo3 with 0.80 SD lol


----------



## mycube (Dec 28, 2013)

Best average of 5: 47.30
19-23 - 50.12 45.68 (43.71) (DNF) 46.10

with 46.50 mean of 3 pb 

19. 50.12 D2 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 D' B2 L2 B' F R' U' F L' D F U2 F' U'
20. 45.68 D2 R2 L2 B2 U F2 U B2 D F2 U2 B' D2 U' B' F D2 F2 D2 L' D2
21. 43.71 L2 D F2 U2 B2 U L2 D B' L2 B2 L U L' F' L F2 D'
22. DNF U F2 L2 F2 D' U' B2 L2 D' F2 R' D U2 B L2 D2 L' U B F'
23. 46.10 D R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U' B2 U L2 D' R U' B' D' F2 U2 R L F R U'


----------



## Ollie (Dec 28, 2013)

mycube said:


> Best average of 5: 47.30
> 19-23 - 50.12 45.68 (43.71) (DNF) 46.10
> 
> with 46.50 mean of 3 pb
> ...



Damn, Germany is getting good at BLD x)


----------



## mycube (Dec 28, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Damn, Germany is getting good at BLD x)



thanks!  well, I am not the fastest, Adrian (apfelkuh) is a lot faster, I just want to manage to have chances to be on the 3bld, 4bld and 5bld podium in frankfurt  (you, Adrian and Andreas Pohl are faster in 3bld than I am)


----------



## AmazingCuber (Dec 28, 2013)

mycube said:


> thanks!  well, I am not the fastest, Adrian (apfelkuh) is a lot faster, I just want to manage to have chances to be on the 3bld, 4bld and 5bld podium in frankfurt  (you, Adrian and Andreas Pohl are faster in 3bld than I am)



He's called applecow on this forum (Adrian).


----------



## Applecow (Dec 28, 2013)

mycube said:


> thanks!  well, I am not the fastest, Adrian (apfelkuh) is a lot faster, I just want to manage to have chances to be on the 3bld, 4bld and 5bld podium in frankfurt  (you, Adrian and *Andreas Pohl are faster in 3bld than I am*)



not for long.


----------



## mycube (Dec 28, 2013)

5bld 
11:09.01 Uw' Fw2 R' U B' Lw' Rw' Bw' Fw L Lw2 D2 Lw' U Bw Fw D' Rw2 B2 L' F D L2 Lw' Rw2 B Bw L2 Lw Rw B D Bw' L2 R2 D' B2 Bw2 Dw2 U' L Dw' L F Dw Uw2 Lw2 F2 R' Uw2 U' Fw' L' Lw2 Uw2 Bw2 D2 Fw' Rw R'
didn't feel really fast after the 9:54 dnf, but well, PB


----------



## qaz (Dec 29, 2013)

did 116 bld solves today. 347 in the last week - about half of all my bld solves ever.

single pb: *1:09.76* (8/8)
avg5 pb: (1:19.04) 1:42.43 (DNF) 1:25.75 1:25.04 = *1:31.07*

accuracy: 61/116 = 53%, not terrible
session avg: 1:49.88
session mean: 1:50.95



Spoiler



Rubik's cube blindfolded
Dec 28, 2013 10:43:04 AM - 7:56:18 PM

Mean:  DNF
Average: DNF
Best time: 1:09.76
Median: 2:34.61
Worst time: DNF
Standard deviation: 21.97

Best average of 5: 1:31.07
22-26 - (1:19.04) 1:42.43 (DNF) 1:25.75 1:25.04

Best average of 12: DNF
105-116 - 1:38.40 DNF DNF DNF 2:03.03 1:41.77 DNF 1:45.52 DNF 2:50.85 (DNF) (1:09.76)

1. DNF U F2 D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U' L D2 F2 R B' D' L' F' U' R' L'
2. DNF D F2 L2 D' F2 L2 U' L2 U' R2 U2 F R D' L D L2 B F2 D' F' U2
3. 2:32.12 R2 L2 F2 U F2 U' L2 F2 D' F2 U2 B' D' F' D2 L F D R2 L' D
4. 2:07.95 R2 D F2 R2 B2 F2 D' L2 B2 U F' L' B' F2 L B2 R' F2 U B2
5. 2:07.29 B2 D L2 U R2 B2 U F2 D B2 D' B' R' U L B F2 U' B L2 U2
6. DNF B2 F2 D R2 B2 U' R2 F2 R2 D' R2 B' L U' B2 F' U2 R' U B2 R U'
7. DNF D2 B2 F2 D B2 R2 U L2 U R2 U' R F D' F2 D' U' B' U R' L' D
8. 2:07.74 R2 D L2 F2 L2 D' B2 U2 R2 B2 U B' L' B2 R' D2 F L F' U' B D
9. DNF U' L2 U' F2 U2 B2 D B2 D B2 L2 F B2 L' F D B L F' L' U' L'
10. DNF L2 F2 R2 D F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U' R' D' F' U' L' F L2 F2 D2 R2 F'
11. DNF R2 B2 U' L2 B2 U R2 U2 L2 U F L D' R' F R D U B2 F
12. 1:54.36 L2 F2 U B2 D R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F' R' B U2 F D2 L2 U' R' B'
13. 1:46.25 B2 L2 B2 R2 L2 D2 B2 U L2 U' F2 R' D L2 D B' L2 U B U' L' D'
14. 1:51.95 B2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D R2 L2 U L2 D' L D F' L2 F U' F R' F2 L2 U'
15. DNF F2 D2 R2 D' U2 F2 R2 U F2 U' L' F' U' B2 L U B' U F' D'
16. 2:28.65 U L2 U F2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U' L2 B' R2 D' L' B R' U F2 U' F' U'
17. DNF R2 F2 D L2 U R2 U B2 D R2 U' B F2 R' L B' L2 F U' B2 F U
18. 1:45.77 U' F2 R2 L2 D2 L2 U B2 R2 U2 L' D F' L D' U R' U R2 U2
19. 1:57.76 D U2 R2 U' B2 F2 D' B2 L2 B2 R2 F D R' U L' F R2 B F2 U2 R
20. DNF U B2 F2 U R2 D' L2 B2 U L2 U' R B' R L B D' B2 U' R' L2
21. DNF R2 D' L2 U2 F2 U B2 F2 D' R2 U2 B' U F L D' B2 F2 D2 F R' D'
22. 1:19.04 D' U2 F2 L2 U R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U F' R L' B2 R2 D' B' D' B
23. 1:42.43 B2 D F2 R2 U2 L2 D' F2 D2 B2 L2 F' L2 D2 U' B' D F' R' L2 B2 U2
24. DNF R2 D' U' L2 U' R2 U L2 B2 F2 U2 L D' U R2 F R' L2 D' R U
25. 1:25.75 U F2 L2 U' R2 D2 U' L2 D' F2 U R U F2 L D' F' L F U2 R'
26. 1:25.04 U' L2 U L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U R2 U2 F R2 L2 D F U B' R' D' B'
27. DNF U' R2 U' F2 U F2 D L2 B2 L2 D L B' U' F2 L B R' B' R' B' D'
28. 1:27.69 L2 F2 L2 F2 D L2 U' F2 D' F2 U B D' R2 F D' R' L' U2 F' L U'
29. 1:57.71 U B2 D2 F2 D' F2 U' F2 D' L2 U2 R F R' L2 B2 U B2 L' D' B2 U'
30. DNF L2 U B2 U F2 U L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 B' U L' D2 B' L2 B' D F U'
31. 1:14.17 B2 U2 R2 D' L2 F2 U R2 U F2 R2 F L B2 U' R' L' U2 R F2 R
32. DNF D F2 R2 D B2 U' B2 R2 D L2 D' R U F U2 B R' D2 R' D' F2 R'
33. 1:58.40 D B2 D2 L2 B2 U F2 D2 B2 R2 B' R2 U' F D R' F2 U B' D
34. 1:55.87 B2 F2 R2 L2 D L2 D2 R2 B2 D' U B' R' F' U B2 R' D' R2 B' U2 R
35. 2:37.09 U' B2 L2 D R2 B2 R2 U' R2 B2 U B D2 U2 R' F L' U' F2 R D2 U
36. 2:24.24 D B2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 U2 F2 D' B2 L D2 U' F2 L2 F' L2 U L' B' U
37. 1:50.93 D' B2 L2 D2 B2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 U B' R2 D' R B' D L U2 L' F L'
38. 1:51.76 F2 R2 U' B2 D' B2 U' R2 L2 U R' B' R' U' F' U2 B' U2 B2 D2 U'
39. DNF U' L2 F2 R2 U' L2 D R2 B2 F2 U B L U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 F D U'
40. DNF R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U F2 D B2 R2 U L B R U R' L2 B2 F D' L' D'
41. DNF L2 D F2 D U2 B2 U' L2 F2 R2 U' F R D2 F R2 L' U' B' L' F' U2
42. DNF D' F2 D R2 U2 L2 U B2 U L2 U' L D' R L' D' B2 D L2 F R U2
43. 1:56.10 B2 U B2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 R2 U R2 F D2 R2 L D' L' U R' L U2
44. 1:25.48 D' L2 U L2 B2 U2 B2 U' L2 D' L2 B U F' D' U R' F2 D B2 R D2
45. 2:13.06 B2 U' B2 R2 D B2 F2 R2 U B2 L' F2 U' L' B L D2 U' L' D'
46. DNF R2 U2 B2 D' R2 B2 F2 U B2 R2 F2 L' F2 L' F R' B' L2 B' L' D'
47. 1:55.95 B2 D2 L2 B2 D' B2 U' L2 D R' U R L B' F R' B2 L B D
48. DNF R2 F2 U B2 L2 D' B2 R2 D' B2 D L' R2 F' L B' D U B' L' D U
49. DNF U2 R2 U' B2 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 F2 U L' B2 D2 F2 L B R F' R B' D'
50. DNF F2 U2 B2 D R2 U' F2 R2 L2 D L' D2 F U2 F2 D2 F' L' U
51. 2:20.16 D L2 B2 L2 D U' R2 B2 U' B2 U' B' F' L' D' B' F2 D B F' D' U
52. DNF U2 B2 U L2 U' B2 U B2 F2 L2 D' L' F L' F' R D' R2 D2 R L'
53. 1:22.61 R2 U2 R2 B2 U' R2 L2 D U2 B2 U' B R2 L D B2 F L D U2 F2
54. 1:37.98 R2 D L2 B2 F2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 U' R' U2 L' F D' F2 L' B2 F2 D' U'
55. DNF D2 R2 D' R2 D' B2 R2 L2 U' B2 U' R' B U' R' D B' D' L2 D2 U'
56. DNF B2 U B2 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D B R F U' R L U' F D' B' D'
57. 1:45.64 U F2 R2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 U2 L' B D2 R U R2 F2 D L F U'
58. DNF F2 L2 B2 U L2 D L2 D2 L2 B2 U F R U2 L' B' L2 B2 U B' L2 U'
59. DNF B2 L2 D U2 L2 U' F2 R2 L2 F2 R' B R' U F' U L D' F
60. DNF D' R2 D' R2 U R2 F2 U' B2 U2 F' D' R B' D2 B2 L D' B U2
61. 1:41.29 R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 U2 L U' F2 R' U2 L' F R' L B
62. 1:45.54 R2 D2 B2 D2 B2 R2 U F2 U R2 U' F' R2 D2 U L2 U2 R F R' F2
63. 1:48.44 F2 D' L2 U2 R2 U' B2 R2 B2 D' B' U2 L' B' R U B2 U F2 L2 U'
64. DNF R2 U2 F2 D B2 L2 D' R2 F2 D U R U L B' F' L B2 F D2 F' U'
65. DNF B2 U' B2 R2 B2 F2 U' R2 F2 L2 U2 B' F L F' L' B D2 R' D2 B D'
66. 1:49.89 B2 D' U' R2 F2 R2 D' B2 D' L2 D' R' U R' D2 L B' D' R F L' U2
67. 2:20.59 B2 U' B2 F2 L2 U F2 U' R2 D2 R B D B2 R2 B' D F2 R B' U'
68. 1:22.71 R2 F2 U' B2 U L2 U' R2 F2 L2 D2 R' F' R2 D R' D2 B U2 L'
69. 1:58.78 U2 L2 D F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 D' U' B2 L F D R' U2 F2 R D F R2
70. 1:42.90 U2 F2 R2 D F2 L2 U R2 U F2 L2 B R' B2 D' B' R' D2 R2 F U2 L'
71. DNF U R2 L2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 U2 L2 U F D R' D2 B L' D B' L2
72. DNF D B2 D B2 U F2 U R2 F2 R2 D F L' F R2 D' F2 R B R2 F D'
73. 1:35.34 D2 B2 D B2 R2 D' B2 D B2 F2 U' L' B2 D F' R2 L B F' U2 R U'
74. DNF U' F2 U R2 B2 D R2 L2 F2 D L B' D R' U R L' B' R2 D' U2
75. 1:48.85 U B2 F2 U F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 F' R' B2 L' B' D F U2 L' U2
76. 2:08.96 L2 U F2 D L2 U F2 L2 D2 L U2 B' D' U2 L' D B L D2
77. DNF L2 U2 B2 D B2 U B2 R2 F2 U' F' U R D2 R2 L' D B2 U F L U
78. 1:36.96 R2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D R2 L2 D' U R2 F' L U' R2 U2 F U B2 U' L' D'
79. 1:51.00 D F2 L2 B2 U' R2 D U2 F2 D' U2 F' R' F L D' F' R2 L' B' F' U2
80. DNF L2 D' L2 U L2 F2 D' R2 F2 D U B' L' D2 B' F D' R D' U' B' U2
81. DNF U' R2 F2 D' L2 F2 U2 F2 D L2 D' F D F2 D' R2 B2 D2 L U2 F' U'
82. DNF L2 B2 L2 F2 D L2 U B2 U' F2 L2 F R' B' R F' L U2 F' D2 U2
83. DNF U F2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U2 B2 D2 U' L B L2 U2 B D L' F2 R' D U
84. DNF B2 U' L2 D2 R2 B2 U L2 D' F2 D2 B D2 F' R F L2 B2 D L B' U'
85. 1:35.18 R2 U' F2 U2 B2 U L2 U' B2 D2 U2 B L D2 F' D' R2 U F' U2
86. DNF D R2 D U' R2 B2 R2 L2 D F2 D' L U R' B U' F' R L' D R' U2
87. 2:15.41 U2 L2 U L2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 F2 U' F R F' U2 F' R' L2 U' B' U'
88. DNF F2 R2 F2 U R2 D' B2 R2 L2 D' B' R F2 L' U' R2 U2 L2 B D U'
89. DNF U R2 F2 D' R2 D' L2 F2 D2 R2 U' R' U' B' F L' B' L' D' B2 L' U2
90. 1:52.65 U R2 F2 D2 F2 U' R2 U B2 U2 F D2 F L' F D' R' U' B L F'
91. DNF U2 F2 R2 L2 F2 R2 U R2 U B2 R2 B' L F2 D' U' R2 D2 U' F L2 U'
92. 1:26.47 U2 L2 B2 D2 R2 D R2 U2 F2 D L2 B' L' U B' D' R' L' B D' U'
93. 1:30.96 D' R2 B2 R2 B2 U' R2 D R2 F2 U' L' B2 D U' R' F2 U' F' U B D2
94. DNF B2 F2 U2 R2 D F2 U B2 D2 L2 U' R' D L' B' D R2 F' D L' D U2
95. 1:23.50 B2 D R2 U R2 B2 U F2 D2 U2 F' R B D L D2 L2 B' D U2
96. DNF R2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U' F2 U B2 L2 D F' D' R D B U2 F D U B
97. DNF D' B2 U F2 L2 D' U R2 B2 R2 U2 F D L' F' U' B2 R2 B U'
98. 1:53.33 U' L2 F2 U' R2 D2 U' F2 D' U R' F' R D2 B' U F2 D' B2 U'
99. 2:42.43 D' R2 B2 U' R2 B2 U2 F2 D' L2 D2 F D2 F2 R U L' B2 L2 B2 F2 U'
100. DNF R2 B2 D' R2 L2 U L2 B2 D2 L2 B' R' F' L D R L' D B L'
101. DNF D L2 B2 D B2 U F2 R2 D2 B2 D2 R' B' D' U2 L D L U B2 U
102. 1:50.83 D' F2 L2 U2 F2 U' B2 R2 U F2 U F' D2 L2 B' L2 U2 L' D' F U'
103. 1:50.83 U' L2 U L2 F2 D R2 D' F2 D2 U2 F L' F2 U2 B U2 B L2 U' R2 U'
104. 1:19.13 D R2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 F2 U' F2 L' B2 F2 D' R' L2 B' F2 D' R' U2
105. 1:38.40 D' B2 U L2 B2 D B2 D R2 U' F2 R' B2 R' D2 B' R' D L2 B' R2 U
106. DNF U2 B2 D R2 U R2 U L2 D2 R2 D' L' U' B F' R D' R B2 D2 B U
107. DNF D2 F2 R2 L2 D U2 B2 U' R2 U' B2 R' L2 B U2 B' D B' R' F
108. DNF D F2 U2 F2 U B2 L2 B2 D' R2 F2 R' U' L U' F' R2 D' F' L' B
109. 2:03.03 B2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U F2 L2 D' R2 U' R D' L2 B D' B2 R2 L D B D
110. 1:41.77 B2 L2 D2 L2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 D2 R2 F' R' D' B2 L B L2 F2 R
111. DNF B2 U L2 D' R2 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 D B R2 F' R B U B2 D' L' U2
112. 1:45.52 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U F2 U B2 D B' R B2 R' D B' R2 F R2 L D'
113. DNF U L2 U F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B' U' F' U' L2 B U2 L' B2 L
114. 2:50.85 B2 L2 U2 B2 D' L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 F2 L' U B' U L' D2 U R' L' B'
115. DNF U2 B2 U' R2 D' F2 U' R2 U2 R' B2 L D R2 D' L' U' B' D2 U'
116. 1:09.76 F2 U' B2 F2 U L2 U2 B2 U' L2 U B' D' F R2 D' R2 D' F


----------



## mycube (Dec 29, 2013)

10:43.28 Rw F Dw Lw' Bw' L' F Rw Uw Lw2 U2 B2 Lw2 D2 B' Lw' B2 Lw Rw' R D2 Uw' B Bw R2 D2 U' Lw' Uw U F' D Bw F2 Lw' Rw' R2 D B L Rw2 Bw Fw' Dw2 Uw B' Lw2 Bw F2 D U Bw Fw Dw' Fw2 Uw Fw' D Uw2 U


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Dec 29, 2013)

2x2 bld:
Average of 5: 18.29
1. 15.98 F2 R2 F' U2 R' U F U2 R'
2. 12.17 F' R' U2 R' F' R2 U2 F' U2
3. (1:35.48+) R2 U2 F' R' F U' R2 U R'
4. (9.10) U' F' R2 F2 R' F' U' R' U
5. 26.71+ U R' U' F' U2 F' U2 F' U'


----------



## Ollie (Dec 29, 2013)

1:57.77[0:42] F2 B U' D2 F U f D U2 F2 f' U L R2 u L' B2 U2 u F' B2 U' F' u' R f F2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F U D2 B' U2 D' R' F2 D



Spoiler: lolscramble because...



Easy centers + last 4 wings solved with PLL parity.





Spoiler: swoushun



x [memo] 
wings: GTUJCOESPAQHDMRWFK + visual
_we've GoT Simon Cowell (UJ) giving COES (like a pigeon) to my PA before smothering him in jam (QH) "you DuMbass!" I slap him with RaW meat and call him a F**K** as I do it.
_centers: (AUIMJ) (BW) (CSPL) (DGT)
_my friend Liam (UI) doing his best Michael Jackson impression. "BoW down to me!"
My sister (C) "what's SuP Love? is Dat all you GoT?_
corners: VFGJPD + visual twist.
_a Venus Flytrap, GadJet, PaiD_

[y U x': [R U' R' U R U' R', D']] _// 18/18_
y2 R' U2 R' D2 R U2 R' D2 R2 y2 _// 9/27_
[z': [D, R U2 R']] _// 8/35_
[y': [U', R' D R]] _// 8/43_

[y x: [r' U r, d2]] _// 8/51_
[R': [r' U2 r, u']] _// 9/60_
[y: [r2, U l2 U']] _// 8/68_
[B: [d', r' U2 r]] _// 10/78_
[r' d' r, U'] _// 8/86_
[F': [r U' r', d]] _// 10/96_

[x: [R' D' R: U]] _// 8/104_
[l2: [D, r U2 r']] _// 10/114_
D r2 D' r U2 r' D r U2 r D' _// 11/125_
[z D2: [U L' U', r]] _// 10/135_
[U2 x': [U L' U', r2]] _// 10/145_
[z': [r, U' R U]] _// 8/153_
[x: [U R' U', r]] _// 8/161_
[x: [r, U L2 U']] _// 8/169_
[x y': [R2, U r U']] _// 8/177_
R2 U' [Rw2 F2 U2 r2 U2 F2 Rw2] U R2 _// 11/188_

*=2.5 tps*



Having to use my locky Shengshou as I've lost an internal from my Weisu  a shoddy workman blames his tools


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 29, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Having to use my locky Shengshou as I've lost an internal from my Weisu  a shoddy workman blames his tools



I'm missing an internal piece from my Weisu, and it's still working perfectly fine for me :confused:


----------



## Jander Clerix (Dec 29, 2013)

qaz said:


> did 116 bld solves today. 347 in the last week - about half of all my bld solves ever.
> 
> single pb: *1:09.76* (8/8)
> avg5 pb: (1:19.04) 1:42.43 (DNF) 1:25.75 1:25.04 = *1:31.07*
> ...



Realy 116 in one day, insane i give up after 15


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 31, 2013)

Average of 5: 43.73
1. (39.05) F2 L2 R' D2 R' F2 L2 D2 F2 L' F2 D R2 F L2 R2 F' D' L2 F' 
2. 43.13 U2 L2 D2 U2 B2 R F2 R2 B2 R' F D' B R' B2 F' R' F R' 
3. (DNF(1:09.61)) U' B2 U' B2 U' B2 D L2 F2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R' U L' F2 D 
4. 44.98 U' R2 B U' F2 B2 U F2 R U2 R2 F2 D B2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 U 
5. 43.07 B' D2 F' L2 B' U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F' R' B D2 R B' U L2 D F R' 

PB ao5


----------



## qaz (Dec 31, 2013)

1:32.90 (1:29.69) 1:52.17 (DNF) 2:07.81 2:29.98 1:44.92 1:31.16 2:13.05 2:14.22 1:36.52 3:07.16 = 2:02.99

failed the last one because of nerves, took the average up like 7 seconds. median was sub-2 though


----------



## Tao Yu (Dec 31, 2013)

Finally a sub 40 mean of 3

Mean of 3: 38.72
1. 46.86 R2 U2 F2 U2 F L2 F' D2 R2 F' R2 U' F2 D' F' R' B' U2 L' R U2 
2. 33.97 B' L2 F D R U2 B' U' F' D F2 B2 R' B2 U2 F2 B2 R' B2 L' 
3. 35.34 R2 F2 D2 L2 B R2 D2 F D2 F D2 R B U R2 B' U' R' U2 F2 

Avg5 was 46.86, (33.97), 35.34, (1:38.41), 49.29 = 43.83

Using weilong.


----------



## Iggy (Jan 1, 2014)

Tao Yu said:


> Finally a sub 40 mean of 3
> 
> Mean of 3: 38.72
> 1. 46.86 R2 U2 F2 U2 F L2 F' D2 R2 F' R2 U' F2 D' F' R' B' U2 L' R U2
> ...



Wow you're getting really fast!


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jan 1, 2014)

2bld ( untimed) sucess! 

3bld success to follow...


----------



## mycube (Jan 1, 2014)

10:41.29 B2 Bw Lw F' Lw Rw2 F' Uw B Bw2 F' D' Dw2 U F' R' Uw' U' Fw2 Dw2 F' R' D Rw2 Fw2 R' D' Bw L F' U2 R Fw' F2 Dw Uw' U' Lw Fw2 F D Dw' L2 Uw' Rw' R' Uw Rw' R U' L' Uw2 L2 U B2 Lw' F2 D' Dw' U2
First solve of the Year


----------



## Riley (Jan 2, 2014)

First 3BLD solve of the year: 29.41

L2 D2 R2 F' U2 F2 R2 F R2 B L2 D R2 D2 B R B U B2 D2


----------



## CHJ (Jan 2, 2014)

OH clock BLD as requested by bobthegiraffemonkey

6:53.69


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 3, 2014)

Mean of 3: 40.36
1. 44.80 F2 L2 R2 F2 D F2 D' R2 U L2 D2 R F' L' R2 U' B' D B 
2. 37.88 L2 R2 U2 B2 U B2 U B2 L2 U F2 R' U' B L' D B' R D2 U' F 
3. 38.39 U2 L2 D2 U L2 R2 U' R2 B2 U' R U' L2 F R2 F' R' B U' L2 

Mo3 PB  So close to sub-40...

Also first time ever when I got 2 sub NRs within 10 solves of each other. And they were two consecutive solves also 

both were 6/10'


----------



## Username (Jan 3, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> Mean of 3: 40.36
> 1. 44.80 F2 L2 R2 F2 D F2 D' R2 U L2 D2 R F' L' R2 U' B' D B
> 2. 37.88 L2 R2 U2 B2 U B2 U B2 L2 U F2 R' U' B L' D B' R D2 U' F
> 3. 38.39 U2 L2 D2 U L2 R2 U' R2 B2 U' R U' L2 F R2 F' R' B U' L2
> ...



gj
NR next comp pree


----------



## SBRIDLY (Jan 3, 2014)

3BLD PB Average of 5: 28.72... Finally an avg5 sub 30!
1. 27.84 B' F R' F R2 D' F R2 L2 D R' U' L' F B' L B2 U D2 B' R B2 D2 F2 R2
2. (DNF(37.54)) L F' D' U2 L R' F D2 L2 B U2 L2 D2 U R L D2 U F R' F B' D2 L' B2
3. (26.81) U2 D' R B' F D2 R2 B D2 R2 U' D2 R' D' F2 L2 D2 F2 L' U L D2 U' R' D
4. 28.70 B L2 F2 R' F2 L2 U' L' B' U2 B2 L B' U' L' R2 F' R D L D L2 D' F B
5. 29.63 D' R B' U F2 R2 L B2 L2 F' L U2 B2 R' L2 F2 U R' D2 F' B2 U D F2 B'


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 3, 2014)

Username said:


> gj
> NR next comp pree



I just might make it actually, because WUT?!

37.88, 38.39, 51.32, DNF(42.01), DNF(45.72), DNF(35.66), 45.92, 38.40, DNF(44.38), 43.37, (DNF(55.27)), (38.34)

4 sub NRs in 12 solves 

before this I have only had 4 sub NRs in 100 solves


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 3, 2014)

15/20 MBLD

Really not sub-hour though 
Video coming soon.


----------



## Pro94 (Jan 3, 2014)

SBRIDLY said:


> 3BLD PB Average of 5: 28.72... Finally an avg5 sub 30!
> 1. 27.84 B' F R' F R2 D' F R2 L2 D R' U' L' F B' L B2 U D2 B' R B2 D2 F2 R2
> 2. (DNF(37.54)) L F' D' U2 L R' F D2 L2 B U2 L2 D2 U R L D2 U F R' F B' D2 L' B2
> 3. (26.81) U2 D' R B' F D2 R2 B D2 R2 U' D2 R' D' F2 L2 D2 F2 L' U L D2 U' R' D
> ...



Nice :tu


----------



## mycube (Jan 3, 2014)

WTF?!
3:28.74 U' D2 Lw' R Dw' F2 Bw' Rw Fw' L Lw' Rw Fw2 Rw2 R2 Fw2 B2 L' Dw2 L Dw L' Rw' R' F Dw' L Bw' B' Uw2 R' Uw Fw L R' Uw L Dw R' B2

first sub4


----------



## Iggy (Jan 3, 2014)

mycube said:


> WTF?!
> 3:28.74 U' D2 Lw' R Dw' F2 Bw' Rw Fw' L Lw' Rw Fw2 Rw2 R2 Fw2 B2 L' Dw2 L Dw L' Rw' R' F Dw' L Bw' B' Uw2 R' Uw Fw L R' Uw L Dw R' B2
> 
> first sub4



Wow awesome!


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jan 4, 2014)

wooooohooooooo! Yesssssssss!

5 days after deciding to learn BLD and my 4th try, finally a 3BLD full success!!!! 
(untimed)

Old Pochmann corners, visual memo with letter pairs (2 cycles)
M2 edges, audio memo with letter pairs (2 cycles)

My goal was the to have a success until the 1st of March, so this was a lot quicker than expected . . . 
I'm so happy!


----------



## Iggy (Jan 4, 2014)

AmazingCuber said:


> wooooohooooooo! Yesssssssss!
> 
> 5 days after deciding to learn BLD and my 4th try, finally a 3BLD full success!!!!
> (untimed)
> ...



Wow really nice! 5 days is really fast!


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jan 4, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Wow really nice! 5 days is really fast!


Thanks! How long do other people take? Thanks also to the people answering my questions in the One Answer BLD Thread! Thanks to Noah for the great BLD tutorial!


----------



## BWCuber (Jan 4, 2014)

AmazingCuber said:


> wooooohooooooo! Yesssssssss!
> 
> 5 days after deciding to learn BLD and my 4th try, finally a 3BLD full success!!!!
> (untimed)
> ...



nicee!!!


----------



## mrtomas (Jan 4, 2014)

wow. 4:38.44 single  F2 D L2 U2 B2 U B2 D L2 D2 U' B' F2 U' B F R' B2 U F U2. PB by 2 minutes  learned bld like a week ago


----------



## Roman (Jan 4, 2014)

I've been trying to avg5 4BLD
Ao5 = 4:31.12, so n00b...
3:16.26, 3:24.15, 6:52.94, (3:02.70), (DNF by two centers)
dat 7 minutes solve.. Just lost the memo and had to rebuild it.
3:02.70 on video, PB I guess


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jan 4, 2014)

mrtomas said:


> wow. 4:38.44 single  F2 D L2 U2 B2 U B2 D L2 D2 U' B' F2 U' B F R' B2 U F U2. PB by 2 minutes  learned bld like a week ago



Wow!!! Gj


----------



## Sessinator (Jan 4, 2014)

Don't really practice multi, but 6/6 in 26:06.04.


----------



## cuboy63 (Jan 4, 2014)

Roman said:


> I've been trying to avg5 4BLD
> Ao5 = 4:31.12, so n00b...
> 3:16.26, 3:24.15, 6:52.94, (3:02.70), (DNF by two centers)
> dat 7 minutes solve.. Just lost the memo and had to rebuild it.
> 3:02.70 on video, PB I guess




Nice solve , very fast execution.

Also, what was the alg that you did at the end (for the last 2 wings I think)?


----------



## Roman (Jan 5, 2014)

cuboy63 said:


> what was the alg that you did at the end (for the last 2 wings I think)?



UFl->BDr->DRb: U' [R2, U' r' U]
parity: r U2 r' U2 r' U2 l U2 r' U2 r U2 F2 r2 F2 l'


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 5, 2014)

Average of 5: 40.06
1. (36.48) F2 L2 U2 B' D2 R2 F L2 U2 L2 F' R D U2 F' U' L D2 U L2 F' 
2. (51.67) B2 D2 B2 F2 L2 D' B2 D F2 L2 D' L R F U' F2 D2 R' U' L F' 
3. 38.04 U2 F2 D2 B2 U' F2 U F2 L2 D2 U' L R D2 F L F R2 F U2 R 
4. 36.64 D2 L' F2 L2 U2 R D2 R D2 F2 R' B' U2 F' U' F2 L' R' U B L2 
5. 45.49 L2 F D2 R2 U2 F D2 F' L2 F2 R2 U' R' U R' D U L F U2 R 

PB avg5 again. And SOOOOOOOOO close to sub-40 

Last 3 are also PB mo3 40.06


----------



## Username (Jan 5, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> Average of 5: 40.06
> 1. (36.48) F2 L2 U2 B' D2 R2 F L2 U2 L2 F' R D U2 F' U' L D2 U L2 F'
> 2. (51.67) B2 D2 B2 F2 L2 D' B2 D F2 L2 D' L R F U' F2 D2 R' U' L F'
> 3. 38.04 U2 F2 D2 B2 U' F2 U F2 L2 D2 U' L R D2 F L F R2 F U2 R
> ...



wtf gj


----------



## Sessinator (Jan 8, 2014)

Completed my first ever BLD avg12.  Had to play it safe so I wouldn't get a DNF average. The times are either sub50 or sup1 haha.

Average of 12: 58.49
1. 48.34 U2 F' L B' D' F B2 R2 U2 L U' L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 B2 D R2 U'
2. 49.36 L2 F2 L2 D' L2 U2 L2 D' R2 U' L2 R D2 L2 B' L U R2 B' U F
3. 1:00.46 U2 B L2 B' R2 U2 F' U2 B D2 U R' B' L U2 R' U R D' L' R2
4. 45.49 R2 F2 L2 D L2 U' B2 U B2 D2 U' B D' F2 L2 F2 U' B' R' B2 U'
5. 1:06.96 B R' D' F L2 D2 R F2 D' F2 B2 R D2 L2 U2 L U2 L B2 D2
6. 1:11.41 L F B2 D2 F U R' L' U L2 B2 R2 D2 B' U2 F2 B' U2 R2 L2
7. (DNF(1:04.12)) R B2 L' D2 B2 L' U2 R' U2 F2 R U' R2 U B R2 D R' D2 R' U2
8. 46.42 L' B R B' L D2 F' D L' U' R D2 L' F2 R' B2 R2 D2 F2 D2
9. 1:10.29 F D' B D2 F2 R U L' D' F D' F2 D' R2 L2 D' B2 L2 B2 U B2
10. 1:02.50 L' B' L2 F' L U' R2 D' B L2 B2 U2 R B2 R F2 R' U2 B2 R'
11. (43.18) U2 B2 R2 U2 L2 F L2 B2 L2 F R U' F L2 B D2 B' D2 L'
12. 1:03.65 U2 B D2 L2 B F2 R2 B L2 R2 F R D' U' R' D' U F' U' L' D' 

Also tried 8 cubes multi for the first time the other day and got 8/8 in 34:14.16.


----------



## Ollie (Jan 8, 2014)

4bld - (2:24.11), 2:27.54, 2:29.88, (2:32.53), 2:25.61 = *2:27.68 ao5*

Your move Bill!


----------



## SarahG (Jan 8, 2014)

3BLD 1:57:77

B2 D R2 B2 U R2 D' R2 D2 L2 F2 U' F2 L' U' R' F' D' U B' D R' B

6th success, memo just flowed so quickly I didn't even review it and then went hell for leather cause I was so shocked!


----------



## mrtomas (Jan 8, 2014)

SarahG said:


> 3BLD 1:57:77
> 
> B2 D R2 B2 U R2 D' R2 D2 L2 F2 U' F2 L' U' R' F' D' U B' D R' B
> 
> 6th success, memo just flowed so quickly I didn't even review it and then went hell for leather cause I was so shocked!


Wow! That's very nice for 6th success! What method are you using btw?


----------



## SarahG (Jan 8, 2014)

mrtomas said:


> Wow! That's very nice for 6th success! What method are you using btw?



OP and crap memo. I'm really quite new to BLD and am still getting used to it. I'm going to learn M2 edges next. This will probably be my favorite solve for the rest of time!


----------



## Jander Clerix (Jan 8, 2014)

Wow new 3x3 Bld pb : 1.24.564 [35.xx] Dropped my record with 25 seconds


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jan 8, 2014)

SarahG said:


> 3BLD 1:57:77
> 
> B2 D R2 B2 U R2 D' R2 D2 L2 F2 U' F2 L' U' R' F' D' U B' D R' B
> 
> 6th success, memo just flowed so quickly I didn't even review it and then went hell for leather cause I was so shocked!



I hope you mean 1:57.77 , if it's that that is really friggin' awesome for your 6th success!


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jan 8, 2014)

finally I have a success again . . . after many attempts sub10 in which I always failed, for example my 9:29 (my last corner target was wrong) 

now I got a 11:24.91[8:22.30] 3BLD PB, with a more than 2:30 min progression 

finally . . . 
method is still the same (M2 audio/ OP visual, edges first solving)


----------



## Applecow (Jan 8, 2014)

gogogo sub10


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jan 8, 2014)

SarahG said:


> 3BLD 1:57:77
> 
> B2 D R2 B2 U R2 D' R2 D2 L2 F2 U' F2 L' U' R' F' D' U B' D R' B
> 
> 6th success, memo just flowed so quickly I didn't even review it and then went hell for leather cause I was so shocked!



That's actually really impressive Sarah. Most people would be around 7 minutes


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 9, 2014)

First sub-1:30 session mean of 100. Also sub-NR.



Spoiler



number of times: 68/100
best time: 1:03.93
worst time: 2:01.96

current avg5: DNF (σ = 73.36)
best avg5: 1:18.88 (σ = 2.76)

current avg12: DNF (σ = 70.25)
best avg12: DNF (σ = 70.25)

current avg100: DNF (σ = 77.58)
best avg100: DNF (σ = 77.58)

session avg: DNF (σ = 77.58)
session mean: 1:29.63


----------



## mande (Jan 9, 2014)

Finally got down to memoing wings of a 4x4 using a journey (previously I used to make up a random story). I'll probably start using journeys for big BLD and multi soon.


----------



## acohen527 (Jan 9, 2014)

Don't know if this is a typo on the WCA website, but this past weekend at the Warsaw Open 2014 Maskow did 28/32 multi in 23 minutes 0.o 
Even if he only attempted the 28 cubes he actually solved, the time is still crazy.


----------



## SarahG (Jan 9, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> That's actually really impressive Sarah. Most people would be around 7 minutes



Thank you. Most of my attempts are about five mins. I've spent a lot of time recently just doing corners or edges and now I'm piecing it together.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 10, 2014)

4BLD success. I got too excited and made a thread
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?45817-First-4BLD-success&p=941447#post941447

Edit: 15:56.22[8:22.54] - Beat my 4BLD PB by over 12 minutes


----------



## SBRIDLY (Jan 10, 2014)

4bld PB: 4:07.63 Fw2 L B F R' L2 F B2 Uw F2 B' Uw D U2 Fw2 R Uw2 D2 U2 R' Uw2 R2 Rw L2 U2 Uw L Fw L' U R2 D L' D' Uw U Rw2 F2 B2 D


----------



## Roman (Jan 10, 2014)

SBRIDLY said:


> 4bld PB: 4:07.63


Good!
Also, I checked your WCA page: one competition so far and 33.81 3BLD single! Wow!


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jan 10, 2014)

Applecow said:


> gogogo sub10



Hey thanks! How long did you actually take to get sub10, sub5, sub etc. ?


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 11, 2014)

First 3 4BLD successes.

Mean of 3: 19:40.67
1. 28:05.29[14:46.30] 
2. 15:56.22[8:22.54] 
3. 15:00.51[6:38.22]


----------



## Roman (Jan 11, 2014)

Finally sub-3 (4bld) 






D2 u' U2 R2 D2 L B' R U D r' D f' u' B f' L' r U2 B2 r2 F r u' B2 L' R' u' f2 u2 R U F2 B' L B U' f' F D' (lower-case letters mean inner layer rotation)


----------



## mande (Jan 12, 2014)

55.77 official 3BLD 
First Indian sub-1 yay


----------



## qaz (Jan 12, 2014)

8. 58.38 R2 F2 L2 B2 D B2 D F2 U2 L U F' D2 L' B R2 B D2 U'

yay first sub-1! 24s memo


----------



## MadeToReply (Jan 13, 2014)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 4/5
best time: 3:04.18
worst time: 3:28.13

current avg5: 3:16.82 (σ = 10.17)
best avg5: 3:16.82 (σ = 10.17)

session avg: 3:16.82 (σ = 10.17)
session mean: 3:13.66

Blind what...


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 14, 2014)

3x3 pb
1 min 6sec
avg5 1min 40sec

using M2R2 and letter pair


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 15, 2014)

PB average of 12 - 1:26.32


Spoiler



1. 1:17.79[25.23] 
2. (1:05.40[19.27]) 
3. 1:25.39[28.76] R2 D2 F' D2 F' L2 B2 F' D2 U2 F' L U' F' L2 R' B' U2 F R' F2 
4. 1:24.48[30.63] D2 F' U2 B' L2 R2 F2 L2 F' U2 B2 R F2 D U' R' F' D U R 
5. 1:49.09[30.30] B2 D B2 F2 L2 U L2 F2 R2 U' F L B L D' B L' U2 L U F' 
6. 1:19.66[26.09] F R2 U D' L U2 F D' R' U B2 U2 L2 D' L2 U' F2 U2 L2 U' 
7. 1:24.43[24.61] B R' F D2 B2 R F U' F' U L2 U' R2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 U2 R2 
8. (DNF(1:16.18)[24.48]) U2 F2 R U2 L2 D2 L U2 L B2 R' B D L2 B2 R' F D R' B F' 
9. 1:23.61[26.38] D' R2 D L2 U' R2 B2 D B2 R2 B' L F R' B' D' L2 D2 B' L B2 
10. 1:22.41[30.41] B2 D2 F' R2 U2 L2 D2 F' U' B U' B2 U B' F L U' L' 
11. 1:39.74[37.50] D2 U2 R2 B2 L R2 U2 B2 R2 U2 R' B L2 F R' F' D' L' R B U' 
12. 1:16.55[22.49] B2 F2 D2 B2 L2 R' B2 L B2 U2 R D F L F R' B R2 U2 F2 U'


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 15, 2014)

^wtf.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 15, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> ^wtf.


Was that directed at me?


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 15, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> Was that directed at me?



Yes. I knew you were pretty fast, but an average of 12 is pretty scary 

I average 1:50 or so but I don't think I've ever had an average of 12. Maybe once or twice, can't remember.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 15, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Yes. I knew you were pretty fast, but an average of 12 is pretty scary
> 
> I average 1:50 or so but I don't think I've ever had an average of 12. Maybe once or twice, can't remember.


Oh haha. I actually used to have a lot of averages of 12. But this is my first one in the last few hundred. It's a shame about the counting 1:49 though.


----------



## aashritspidey (Jan 15, 2014)

MY BLD PB 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1VeM3r1nV8


----------



## Ollie (Jan 15, 2014)

2345 Relay 9:44.76 [4:59] 

2) R' U F2 R2 U R' U F' R U' 
3) F2 L2 F2 D2 U2 R B2 F2 L U2 L F R' U' F U2 L U' R2 D' F2 
4) r F' f' R2 L' f U F R' U' u f2 D2 U F r2 F R2 f R u' r2 u' U2 D f' L B' R2 L2 B' L' u' U' D2 r2 f L u2 f2 
5) F L U2 b d D' F2 R2 l2 U R' f2 b2 R2 l2 f' U2 f2 F' l2 F d2 b' L d' b' r2 b2 l F D' d' f' B' D2 b B2 l b B U B2 D L2 f D2 F' f2 B' U f2 F' B r2 B2 u2 f' d' b' r'


----------



## Iggy (Jan 15, 2014)

Ollie said:


> 2345 Relay 9:44.76 [4:59]
> 
> 2) R' U F2 R2 U R' U F' R U'
> 3) F2 L2 F2 D2 U2 R B2 F2 L U2 L F R' U' F U2 L U' R2 D' F2
> ...



wat


----------



## qaz (Jan 16, 2014)

10:03.83[6:02.02], 9:28.95[5:05.77], 12:12.07[8:10.28] = 10:34.95 mean of 3

4BLD, first mean of 3


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 16, 2014)

4BLD - 12:26.65[6:25.60]

PB by 2:34


----------



## SBRIDLY (Jan 16, 2014)

5bld pb! 
13:37.49 L Rw' U L' R2 Lw Fw Dw Fw2 Dw Lw2 R' L D2 F2 Lw2 B2 Rw R2 D' Dw2 Lw' D Uw2 F2 Fw B2 Lw' Bw2 L R2 Fw R' Fw2 L2 D' Bw Uw' Dw' R2 U2 Bw' L2 D' Fw' U D B' Lw2 Uw F R2 B Rw2 Fw Dw Rw2 F Fw D2


----------



## CHJ (Jan 16, 2014)

10:20.26 5BLD on cam (actually part of an all events relay which i will be uploading soon)

U' l r' L2 d2 r L l B F2 l2 r2 u2 R' L2 b' f' r2 D' U2 L2 F' u l' f U l' B2 f u2 B2 f r2 U2 L R' D' U u b U l D' B2 F L2 f' r2 l2 F f' u2 L F' u' f' l U' L2 b


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 18, 2014)

19:21.76 U R Fw Uw' R U' R D2 Fw' U' L' R Uw' R Rw D Uw2 R' Rw' Uw D2 Fw L' U2 Rw' R2 Uw L' F2 Fw' L2 D Rw2 F' R' Rw Fw' U' R Fw'

Team 4bld with ThatKid (Nathan) and Bryson Azzopardi.
Me: 1st memo 3rd exec (corners letters)
Bryson: 2nd memo 2nd exec (edges letters)
Nathan: 3rd memo 1st exec (centres visual...)
We all have different orientations. Made memo annoying but execution was easy.

1:46 official bld (comp win) on a HORRIBLE scramble.


----------



## RageCuber (Jan 18, 2014)

*FIRST 3BLD!*

I had already done that scramble and failed because I forgot to flip 2 corners.
I so glad I had my first succsess!!!


----------



## TDM (Jan 18, 2014)

So you attempted the same scramble again because you DNFed it on the first attempt?


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jan 18, 2014)

TDM said:


> So you attempted the same scramble again because you DNFed it on the first attempt?



Isn't that cheating, isn't it like doing a scramble for 3x3 over and over again?


----------



## TDM (Jan 18, 2014)

AmazingCuber said:


> Isn't that cheating, isn't it like doing a scramble for 3x3 over and over again?


Not cheating... unless you're doing it to count as a real solve and say it's a PB. (E: so if it's his first success, then it would be his PB, if he counted it. But he shouldn't.)


----------



## qqwref (Jan 18, 2014)

No, it's definitely cheating in BLD. The whole point is to memorize the cube during the solve, and if you already tried the scramble you already memorized it. It would be like starting the timer on a 4x4x4 solve after you finish reduction.


----------



## PianoCube (Jan 19, 2014)

22:30.07[13:11.68] 4BLD

I'm starting to get the hang of BLD again after almost no practice between summer and December.
It could probably have been sub 20:00 if I hadn't done so many mistakes. Hopefully both successes and sub 20:00 solves becomes common soon.


----------



## RageCuber (Jan 19, 2014)

TDM said:


> Not cheating... unless you're doing it to count as a real solve and say it's a PB. (E: so if it's his first success, then it would be his PB, if he counted it. But he shouldn't.)



I'm not claiming I broke a record or something. I just did the scramble again because
I forgot to flip 2 corners at the end (IT WAS IN THE MEMO I JUST FORGOT TO EXECUTE)
Also it's not a PB because I didn't time the memo.


----------



## qaz (Jan 20, 2014)

55.95 3BLD. pretty easy scramble: F' U2 L2 R2 B D2 F' D2 B2 D2 U2 R' U B' U F2 D B R D' U (6/10)

third sub-1. i've sped up a lot recently but my accuracy hasn't been too good =/


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 20, 2014)

PB avg 12 - 1:25.99
PB mo3 by quite a bit - 1:13.37


Spoiler



Average of 12: 1:25.99
1. 1:33.37[30.12] 
2. (1:13.86[22.22]) L B2 U2 L B2 R' F2 L' D2 F2 R2 D' B2 L2 D2 U' B' F2 U2 R' 
3. 1:22.47[24.22] U B2 D' R2 B2 D' L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 F U' L' F' R2 B U' B2 L2 B2 
4. 1:17.46[29.64] R2 U' L F D2 L' B2 D2 B' R L2 B2 U' L2 U2 F2 D F2 D2 L2 F2 
5. 1:23.72[35.23] D' F2 D B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 D F2 D' F' R2 U F L' U F' L' R2 U 
6. 1:35.32[33.55] B L' D' B2 D' L2 F' B' R U D2 F' U2 B2 L2 U2 F D2 F' L2 B' 
7. 1:19.40[26.05] D' B2 F2 D F2 U B2 U2 L2 U' L2 R' D' U' R' U2 R' D2 L' B' D' 
8. 1:18.31[28.65] L2 U2 L2 D B2 D' B2 R2 D' R2 B L' R2 B2 D L B2 U R' F L2 
9. 1:22.91[31.03] L2 D' F' U' D2 L2 F2 B L B2 R2 U' D2 F2 L2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 
10. (1:40.61[32.81]) B2 F2 R2 D2 U2 R F2 U2 L' R2 B' U' L2 R F2 R B U2 F' U 
11. 1:31.46[29.36] U B2 R2 D F2 D' R2 D2 F2 D' L F' D2 B' R2 D' L' B D2 L' 
12. 1:35.44[31.07] D' U' B2 L2 U R2 D U2 B2 L2 B L' R' U L F2 D R2 F L' 

Mean of 3: 1:13.37
1. 1:06.50[19.52] F2 U' F2 U2 L2 R2 F2 R2 D' R2 U2 B' L' F' R' U L2 B2 L' D2 L' 
2. 1:22.49[30.62] B2 L2 D R2 D F2 L2 U F2 D' U2 R' F' D F' U' B' D' B F' L 
3. 1:11.11[25.85] F' U2 F' D2 B L2 R2 D2 F' L2 F' R' B2 R2 U B' L R' D2 B D'


----------



## aashritspidey (Jan 20, 2014)

PB M2/OP 30.xx memo
01:21.960 U' B2 L2 D F2 U2 L2 U R2 L2 F2 R' U L F' D2 U2 F2 D R' B' U2


----------



## Iggy (Jan 20, 2014)

7:46.01 5BLD, first sub 8. Not surprising or anything considering how many sub 8 DNFs I've had...
2nd scramble from weekly comp 2014-03


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 20, 2014)

Iggy said:


> 7:46.01 5BLD, first sub 8. Not surprising or anything considering how many sub 8 DNFs I've had...
> 2nd scramble from weekly comp 2014-03



wat


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jan 20, 2014)

10/10 mbld..
But my cat stopped the timer halfway so I have no idea what the time was


----------



## CHJ (Jan 20, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> 10/10 mbld..
> But my cat stopped the timer halfway so I have no idea what the time was



Holy crap, this one is being good! What you going for in nottingham?


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jan 21, 2014)

CHJ said:


> Holy crap, this one is being good! What you going for in nottingham?


Thank yeew  I have a feeling this was around 55 minutes, so I'll attempt 9 at Nottingham just to be on the safe side. 
How about you? I believe we're just 2 ranks apart in mbld 
5/7 (40:52)
5/7 (41:37)


----------



## CHJ (Jan 21, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> Thank yeew  I have a feeling this was around 55 minutes, so I'll attempt 9 at Nottingham just to be on the safe side.
> How about you? I believe we're just 2 ranks apart in mbld
> 5/7 (40:52)
> 5/7 (41:37)



Im gonna be going for 11 or 13 depending on if i practice in the mean time, my last two attempt have been 13/13 and 4/13


----------



## yoinneroid (Jan 21, 2014)

Iggy said:


> 7:46.01 5BLD, first sub 8. Not surprising or anything considering how many sub 8 DNFs I've had...
> 2nd scramble from weekly comp 2014-03



looks like I can expect an asr from you XD


----------



## Iggy (Jan 21, 2014)

yoinneroid said:


> looks like I can expect an asr from you XD



Yeah I've been aiming for it for a while now 

Edit: 7:42.63 5BLD PB, 2nd sub 8


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jan 21, 2014)

3/3 5:08.04 (2:51.57). Easily improvable, but 3 cube PB and a nice start to practicing MBLD again.

Edit: 4BLD 3:58.46[2:15.51], first sub-4 success (but at least my third sub-4). F' B' r B r R2 u U r' B u L R2 f2 D U' R U R2 F' B' D r' u2 D2 f2 L2 u' F2 R' r U' R2 D2 r' L' B2 U L' u .


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jan 21, 2014)

CHJ said:


> Im gonna be going for 11 or 13 depending on if i practice in the mean time, my last two attempt have been 13/13 and 4/13


13/13 is good 
It's tricky knowing how many to go for, you have to be careful. I might actually go for 10 at Nottingham I think


----------



## Ollie (Jan 21, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> 10/10 mbld..
> But my cat stopped the timer halfway so I have no idea what the time was



u wot m8

you could serious win multiBLD at Nottingham with a result like that, we all suck in comp


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jan 21, 2014)

Ollie said:


> u wot m8
> 
> you could serious win multiBLD at Nottingham with a result like that, we all suck in comp



Very sure I won't get a result like that, I suck at comp too 

You still only doing 2 or 3 cubes?


----------



## Ollie (Jan 21, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> Very sure I won't get a result like that, I suck at comp too
> 
> You still only doing 2 or 3 cubes?


----------



## CHJ (Jan 21, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> Very sure I won't get a result like that, I suck at comp too
> 
> You still only doing 2 or 3 cubes?



as far as I know Ollie is doing 25, Im doing 13, you're doing 9 and billy is doing 8, adrian im guess can either go big or a fast small


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jan 21, 2014)

Ollie said:


> View attachment 3487





CHJ said:


> Ollie is doing 25


yay going big again, didn't you get rid of all your cubes?
I predict 21/25 NR


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 22, 2014)

After just having posted in the failures thread - 4BLD PB by over 2 minutes:
10:25.22[3:58.54] Rw' Fw Uw' R2 L Fw' R Rw2 L F' Rw' U' Rw L2 U' L2 U' D' F' Fw D2 R' U2 Fw' D B' L2 F' Uw' R2 Fw' D U Fw2 Rw U2 Uw F R F

Kinda bummed it wasn't sub-10 though, considering the memo time.


----------



## Applecow (Jan 22, 2014)

I'll probably do like 6 or less. i don't like multi


----------



## szalejot (Jan 22, 2014)

3BLD: 1:54
Yay! Finally sub2.
Now I have to manage sub2 avg5.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 23, 2014)

5/5 multi 23:22.92[14:30.88]

This was quicker than my first 2 cube attempt. Previous best was 3/3


----------



## parsa (Jan 23, 2014)

1:24.34 L B2 U2 L B2 R' F2 L' D2 F2 R2 D' B2 L2 D2 U' B' F2 U2 R' 

Method:OP/OP


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 23, 2014)

PB avg 5, mo3 and single. I accidentally deleted the first one, but it was 1:12.xx

Average of 5: 1:16.50
1. 1:12.99 
2. (1:26.93[26.12]) U2 F L' U B2 U' R2 D' L F B' D2 R2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F' U2 B 
*3. 1:19.62[24.74] D2 R' D' F2 U' B R2 L' U B R2 B2 U2 B R2 B2 U2 F U2 
4. 1:16.89[21.37] F2 R2 B R2 D2 L2 R2 B2 F' U2 L' D2 R B2 U L' R2 F2 R U' 
5. (1:01.98[18.68]) U2 R2 B2 D2 F' R2 F' D2 L2 F D2 R' D' B' U2 L U F L' *


----------



## SBRIDLY (Jan 23, 2014)

PB 5BLD  11:29.82 D' Uw2 Lw U2 F' B Lw2 D2 U Lw2 Bw2 Rw' F2 Fw B' L Uw2 Fw2 U' F Uw L' B Bw U2 Rw Uw2 B' U Lw2 B' R L' Uw Rw' F' B2 L R' Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 U' R' U' L2 B F2 Lw' R B' R Fw Bw2 F' Uw2 F' Fw' Bw Dw


----------



## Ollie (Jan 24, 2014)

5BLD: (5:03.69), 5:11.50, 5:09.06, (5:13.22), 5:08.63 = 5:09.73 ao5

stupidly easy scrambles for memo

EDIT: 4BLD: 2:10.96, DNF(2:25.66), 2:29.88, 2:25.19, 2:21.22 = 2:25.43 ao5


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jan 24, 2014)

Ollie said:


> (5:03.69), 5:11.50, 5:09.06, (5:13.22), 5:08.63 = 5:09.73 ao5
> 
> stupidly easy scrambles for memo



Just awesome!!! 
Not related to this, but if I'm using commutators corners and I get parity, what exactly am I supposed to do? I'm using OP currently for corners and I fix parity with an extra shoot to UBR


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 24, 2014)

Bhargav777 said:


> Just awesome!!!
> Not related to this, but if I'm using commutators corners and I get parity, what exactly am I supposed to do? I'm using OP currently for corners and I fix parity with an extra shoot to UBR



I assume you mean 5x5x5BLD. If after your extra shoot to UBR you have the 2-cycle (UBL UBR) then solve your midges (middle edges) such that you have two of them to swap. Say you have UBm and UFm to swap. You can do an outer layer only T-perm on the U face to swap the corners and midges, but this will result in the wing cycle (UBl UFr)(UBr UFl). You can use (R2 r2) (F2 f2) U2 r2 U2 (F2 f2) (R2 r2) to perform the previous wing cycle. Neither the T perm nor this wing cycle are center safe, so make sure that you have solved centers before fixing parity.



Ollie said:


> (5:03.69), 5:11.50, 5:09.06, (5:13.22), 5:08.63 = 5:09.73 ao5
> 
> stupidly easy scrambles for memo



Wow! This is so inspiring! Congratulations!


----------



## Iggy (Jan 24, 2014)

Ollie said:


> 5BLD: (5:03.69), 5:11.50, 5:09.06, (5:13.22), 5:08.63 = 5:09.73 ao5
> 
> stupidly easy scrambles for memo
> 
> EDIT: 4BLD: 2:10.96, DNF(2:25.66), 2:29.88, 2:25.19, 2:21.22 = 2:25.43 ao5



wat


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jan 25, 2014)

cmhardw said:


> I assume you mean 5x5x5BLD. If after your extra shoot to UBR you have the 2-cycle (UBL UBR) then solve your midges (middle edges) such that you have two of them to swap. Say you have UBm and UFm to swap. You can do an outer layer only T-perm on the U face to swap the corners and midges, but this will result in the wing cycle (UBl UFr)(UBr UFl). You can use (R2 r2) (F2 f2) U2 r2 U2 (F2 f2) (R2 r2) to perform the previous wing cycle. Neither the T perm nor this wing cycle are center safe, so make sure that you have solved centers before fixing parity.
> !



Thanks a lot Chris


----------



## RageCuber (Jan 25, 2014)

3-BLD success Memo: unsure. Execution: 3:08.57


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 26, 2014)

First 4BLD average of 5. Beats my mean of 3 by 8:40.

Average of 5: 11:01.12
1. (10:25.22[3:58.54]) 
2. 10:58.78[4:41.99] 
3. (DNF(12:42.85)[4:48.11]) 
4. 11:14.37[5:34.02] R2 L2 Rw D2 Rw2 L' D2 F' U' L Uw2 F' D' F Uw2 Rw' R F2 B Rw2 U' F L' F' B R Fw2 D' Fw2 D2 Fw2 B U' F2 Uw2 B2 Fw Rw Uw R' 
5. 10:50.21[5:15.68] R2 F R' D' B' Uw B Uw' Fw' B2 L' Rw2 Fw F R U Rw' R' Fw2 U L' Fw L2 D Uw F U' Rw' R Fw' R U2 Uw2 R2 D2 Fw' D Fw Uw2 Rw


----------



## Iggy (Jan 26, 2014)

2/2 in 1:43.83


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 26, 2014)

4BLD PB mo3 (by nearly 9 minutes) and single.

Mean of 3: 10:43.40
1. 11:14.37[5:34.02] 
2. 10:50.21[5:15.68] 
3. 10:05.63[5:08.60] U' F Uw R L U D' Rw Uw B D U' Uw R Uw F' D Rw2 L2 Uw Rw Fw' U L' B' Uw2 Fw Uw' L' R' Rw U' F2 Rw2 L2 D2 B' L2 Rw' B2 

Annoyingly close to sub-10. I just need to turn faster.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 26, 2014)

How are you so damn accurate at BLD^
ao12s on 3bld, average of 5s for 4bld... Nice job


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 26, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> How are you so damn accurate at BLD^
> ao12s on 3bld, average of 5s for 4bld... Nice job


Thank you 
It depends on how focused I am usually. I sometimes get 10 3bld DNFs in a row. I'm not too accurate on 4BLD overall (I'm pretty new to it so I don't actually know). So far I've gotten 18/55

Speaking of 3bld ao12s though, I got a new PB.


Spoiler



Average of 12: 1:23.71
1. 1:26.34[26.41] 
2. 1:15.99[24.84] 
3. 1:24.70[26.35] 
4. (1:47.42[35.40]) 
5. 1:32.62[30.02] 
6. 1:28.42[20.89] 
7. 1:16.65[19.57] 
8. 1:25.38[24.96] 
9. (1:14.38[24.06]) 
10. 1:14.90[22.23] 
11. 1:33.34[32.17] 
12. 1:18.78[26.35]


----------



## tx789 (Jan 26, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> Thank you
> It depends on how focused I am usually. I sometimes get 10 3bld DNFs in a row. I'm not too accurate on 4BLD overall (I'm pretty new to it so I don't actually know). So far I've gotten 18/55
> 
> Speaking of 3bld ao12s though, I got a new PB.
> ...


You have already done 55 4bld. I'm slowly sorting out memo. Some letter pairs are horrrible to find a word for on the fly. JL or XV, XW, QX (pretty much any thing with x in expect a few things). So by the comp I will hopfully doing all BLD events a bit.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 26, 2014)

Yeah I've been doing 2-3 a day. Look at the letter pair list on the wiki if you need some inspiration.
For pairs starting with X (that I don't have a specific word for) I just use electrocuted (word from 2nd letter), like the formula kind of thing in the wiki.
E.g. XF = electrocuted frog


----------



## Tao Yu (Jan 26, 2014)

Another way you could find words for tricky letter pairs is to use regexdict. 

For example, if you wanted to find something for the letter pair *XY*, type in *^x.*y* into the "String" box. It will return all of the words in the English dictionary that begin in X and end in Y. 

This is only for suggestions obviously, but you can often find pretty good words there. Depends on the letter pair.
You could also learn Regular expressions if you want to use the site to its full potential.

Also, JL = Jail. 

If you have to think of them on the fly, just try come up with something weird and random.

Edit: *3BLD: 28.92* R D2 L F2 L' D2 R2 U2 B2 D2 R' F' L' F' U F2 L' D2 F L *(7/8'')*


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks for the link. I saw it posted the other day (from you I assume), but I haven't made as much use of it as I should.


----------



## mycube (Jan 26, 2014)

10/10 in 18:52.22 (scrambles from the current weekly competition)

1. B' U2 R2 D2 L2 B' U2 B R2 B F' D' R2 B' F2 U2 F' L U' L' U' 
2. D' F' R2 B' U R U2 L2 D L B2 D2 R' B2 R' U2 R F2 L2 B2 
3. R2 D B2 F2 D' B2 L2 U2 F2 D' B' L' F2 D' B U B2 F L R2 B 
4. L2 B D2 R2 F U2 B2 D2 L2 D2 B D' L2 F' R' B' L2 D' U' R' D2 
5. B2 U' L2 B2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 D' U2 R' B' F' R U' B' D2 U F R' 
6. F2 R2 F2 D2 U2 L R2 U2 L' B2 R2 U B' R U2 R2 D2 L U' R2 
7. F D2 L B R2 F' D F2 L' F2 L2 F D2 B D2 R2 F' U2 R2 F' 
8. D2 B2 U2 L2 R2 F' R2 B2 L2 U2 B' R U L2 B2 L F R2 U L2 B 
9. B' D2 B' F2 U2 B D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 R' B2 L' B' R' B2 U' R F' U 
10. D2 F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D U2 R2 F2 L B F R D' U' B2 U B2 L


----------



## Roman (Jan 26, 2014)

mycube said:


> 10/10 in 18:52.22



How long was the memo?


----------



## mycube (Jan 26, 2014)

Roman said:


> How long was the memo?



I guess about 11-13 minutes, finished my memo of the first 6 cubes right after 6:30.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jan 26, 2014)

@ mycube nice!!! What method was that? Since when do you do BLD/MBLD?


----------



## mycube (Jan 26, 2014)

thanks 
I use Letter Pairs and Rooms for memo and full BH execution. I do BLD since January 2012 but changed my whole memo/execution last september


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jan 26, 2014)

mycube said:


> thanks
> I use Letter Pairs and Rooms for memo and full BH execution. I do BLD since January 2012 but changed my whole memo/execution last september



I've been doing multi for a while and I put the story of one cube in one room, say, my living room or bed room and try linking the story to the room somehow. Is that how Roman rooms and your memos work? Sorry for posting this in the wrong thread.


----------



## mycube (Jan 26, 2014)

Bhargav777 said:


> I've been doing multi for a while and I put the story of one cube in one room, say, my living room or bed room and try linking the story to the room somehow. Is that how Roman rooms and your memos work? Sorry for posting this in the wrong thread.



I don't really have 'rooms' but places in one room. e.g my first 6 places are: my bed, my bedside table, next to this a bookshelf, then my table, a locker, again my table, another locker and then next to my room I have a bathroom and there are several other places, and so on. On each place the memo of one cube.


----------



## bjs5890 (Jan 27, 2014)

Main accomplishment- finally practicing again 
Secondary accomplishment- 1:04.23 single, 1:11.66 mean of 3, and 1:12.45 avg of 5


----------



## Iggy (Jan 27, 2014)

mycube said:


> 10/10 in 18:52.22 (scrambles from the current weekly competition)
> 
> 1. B' U2 R2 D2 L2 B' U2 B R2 B F' D' R2 B' F2 U2 F' L U' L' U'
> 2. D' F' R2 B' U R U2 L2 D L B2 D2 R' B2 R' U2 R F2 L2 B2
> ...



Wow really awesome!


----------



## Ollie (Jan 27, 2014)

*2:23.51, (2:18.64), 2:22.35, (2:36.31), 2:23.93 = 2:23.26 Ao5*

Time to chase down sub-3


----------



## cuboy63 (Jan 27, 2014)

Ollie said:


> *2:23.51, (2:18.64), 2:22.35, (2:36.31), 2:23.93 = 2:23.26 Ao5*
> 
> Time to chase down sub-3



Damn, imma have to practice soon lol.

And what do you mean by sub-3? ao12?


----------



## Ollie (Jan 27, 2014)

cuboy63 said:


> Damn, imma have to practice soon lol.
> 
> And what do you mean by sub-3? ao12?



*sub-2


----------



## mycube (Jan 29, 2014)

finally sub10 success!
9:13.75 Dw D2 Rw' U B2 Lw2 R2 U Dw2 Fw B2 Lw2 Uw' D Lw B2 Dw2 B Lw2 F' Bw' B D' Lw' Rw' R' D2 Bw' L' Uw' D' B Rw2 B Dw Bw2 L' Rw' B Uw F2 L' Rw' R' U Uw L' Fw' Bw Dw2 Fw' Rw' Uw2 Dw2 F2 Dw2 L' Lw' Dw' Rw
had already 3 sub9 DNFs, one of it was 8:19 3 +center and 3 wings

and 4BLD mean and average of5:
DNF(3:59.24) 3:43.53 4:11.42 3:45.23 3:45.81 = 3:54.15
in this average: 3:53.39 Mean of 3


----------



## Iggy (Jan 30, 2014)

mycube said:


> finally sub10 success!
> 9:13.75 Dw D2 Rw' U B2 Lw2 R2 U Dw2 Fw B2 Lw2 Uw' D Lw B2 Dw2 B Lw2 F' Bw' B D' Lw' Rw' R' D2 Bw' L' Uw' D' B Rw2 B Dw Bw2 L' Rw' B Uw F2 L' Rw' R' U Uw L' Fw' Bw Dw2 Fw' Rw' Uw2 Dw2 F2 Dw2 L' Lw' Dw' Rw
> had already 3 sub9 DNFs, one of it was 8:19 3 +center and 3 wings
> 
> ...



Finally, well done


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 30, 2014)

mycube said:


> finally sub10 success!
> 9:13.75 Dw D2 Rw' U B2 Lw2 R2 U Dw2 Fw B2 Lw2 Uw' D Lw B2 Dw2 B Lw2 F' Bw' B D' Lw' Rw' R' D2 Bw' L' Uw' D' B Rw2 B Dw Bw2 L' Rw' B Uw F2 L' Rw' R' U Uw L' Fw' Bw Dw2 Fw' Rw' Uw2 Dw2 F2 Dw2 L' Lw' Dw' Rw
> had already 3 sub9 DNFs, one of it was 8:19 3 +center and 3 wings


Nice 

First sub-10 on 4BLD 9:42.66[4:30.58] 
D' R2 D2 U2 L' B2 L' B L Fw' L' B L2 R2 B L' B F Uw2 L2 U' B2 F' U2 Fw' U2 L' B' L' F R' Uw D' L2 Rw B' L' F Fw2 B2 

Doesn't look too impressive next to a sub-10 5BLD, but I'm happy haha.


----------



## Iggy (Jan 30, 2014)

3:31.96 f' u' D' B u F2 R D2 u' r' D2 R D u' f' B R r2 F2 D2 L2 u' U2 R' f' u2 f2 F' r' R f2 u' L B2 r' R' B U' R' f' 

First 4BLD success in ages. Slightly slower than PB.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 30, 2014)

3BLD PB 1:00.18[19.42] L B' U' R D R U2 L F2 D F' R2 F L2 D2 F2 L2 B R2 B' L2 

So painstakingly close to sub-1. Delay at the start of edge recall, and small lock-up in the last few moves.


----------



## yoinneroid (Jan 30, 2014)

Iggy said:


> 3:31.96 f' u' D' B u F2 R D2 u' r' D2 R D u' f' B R r2 F2 D2 L2 u' U2 R' f' u2 f2 F' r' R f2 u' L B2 r' R' B U' R' f'
> 
> First 4BLD success in ages. Slightly slower than PB.



How long does memo take?


----------



## Iggy (Jan 30, 2014)

yoinneroid said:


> How long does memo take?



Usually around 1:40 - 2:00.


----------



## Iggy (Jan 30, 2014)

6:35.47 b u2 d' b' d' B' b u F' D' l2 L2 b' u l B2 R2 D r f' L' B' d u2 f' r' l' D d' l B2 R U' B b' R D l2 R r D' b2 R' f2 l2 u2 B f r2 f' r' D2 B2 f b u D' R2 r' D
Aw yeah. Memo was somewhere around 3:05

Worth the double post


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jan 30, 2014)

Iggy said:


> 6:35.47 b u2 d' b' d' B' b u F' D' l2 L2 b' u l B2 R2 D r f' L' B' d u2 f' r' l' D d' l B2 R U' B b' R D l2 R r D' b2 R' f2 l2 u2 B f r2 f' r' D2 B2 f b u D' R2 r' D
> Aw yeah. Memo was somewhere around 3:05
> 
> Worth the double post



Sweet!!!


----------



## Iggy (Jan 30, 2014)

Bhargav777 said:


> Sweet!!!



Thanks!


----------



## yoinneroid (Jan 30, 2014)

Iggy said:


> 6:35.47 b u2 d' b' d' B' b u F' D' l2 L2 b' u l B2 R2 D r f' L' B' d u2 f' r' l' D d' l B2 R U' B b' R D l2 R r D' b2 R' f2 l2 u2 B f r2 f' r' D2 B2 f b u D' R2 r' D
> Aw yeah. Memo was somewhere around 3:05
> 
> Worth the double post



waaaaat
how much do you actually practice all the bld events per day?


----------



## Iggy (Jan 30, 2014)

yoinneroid said:


> waaaaat
> how much do you actually practice all the bld events per day?



Not much actually, this is my first 5BLD solve in days


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 30, 2014)

Iggy said:


> 6:35.47 b u2 d' b' d' B' b u F' D' l2 L2 b' u l B2 R2 D r f' L' B' d u2 f' r' l' D d' l B2 R U' B b' R D l2 R r D' b2 R' f2 l2 u2 B f r2 f' r' D2 B2 f b u D' R2 r' D
> Aw yeah. Memo was somewhere around 3:05
> 
> Worth the double post



Woah, you (and mycube) are getting way fast!


----------



## sneze2r (Jan 30, 2014)

4BLD PB:
2:30.68[58.xy] D' f' F' b2 B2 l U2 R' l2 f R d D2 B2 b u' R2 B' F' U F2 D l' R' b' R' B' b2 R' U2 L2 D' b' R U2 L D2 R' D L2

There is still a loot to improve with memorization and algorithms


----------



## PianoCube (Jan 30, 2014)

4BLD: 19:08.31[12:11.11]

Sub (super slow) NR! Everything is still slow, but at least I didn't have any big pauses.
It's also the 3rd success out of my 4 last attempts.


----------



## RageCuber (Jan 31, 2014)

Ok, I think I'm getting this whole BLD thing down.
Three success streak (or maybe it's two?) 679.84,
674.59, 696.17


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 31, 2014)

Earlier tonight I won a free beer at a bar for doing a 3x3x3 BLD solve!

One of my coworkers is leaving the company today to take a job out of state, and a whole group of us went to a bar/restaurant after work to have some drinks and send him off. My coworkers all know that I cube, and after we had been there for a while and I had had a couple drinks they asked me to do a blindsolve. I went to my car, got a cube, came inside, had them scramble it and then memo'd and did the solve. I didn't have a blindfold, but I held the cube over my head. The solve was around 3-4 minutes as I was kinda tipsy from the drinks and I really wanted to make sure that I got the solve successfully. When doing the last turn I did a little cube flourish and spun the cube in my hand while still holding the cube over my head. The bar went NUTS and everybody starting cheering and a few people even applauded! The crazy part is that after the solve the bartender came up and bought me a beer, so I won a beer on the house and got to have fun cubing with coworkers! All in all it was an awesome night, and I really wanted to share this story!


----------



## Ollie (Jan 31, 2014)

cmhardw said:


> Earlier tonight I won a free beer at a bar for doing a 3x3x3 BLD solve!
> 
> One of my coworkers is leaving the company today to take a job out of state, and a whole group of us went to a bar/restaurant after work to have some drinks and send him off. My coworkers all know that I cube, and after we had been there for a while and I had had a couple drinks they asked me to do a blindsolve. I went to my car, got a cube, came inside, had them scramble it and then memo'd and did the solve. I didn't have a blindfold, but I held the cube over my head. The solve was around 3-4 minutes as I was kinda tipsy from the drinks and I really wanted to make sure that I got the solve successfully. When doing the last turn I did a little cube flourish and spun the cube in my hand while still holding the cube over my head. The bar went NUTS and everybody starting cheering and a few people even applauded! The crazy part is that after the solve the bartender came up and bought me a beer, so I won a beer on the house and got to have fun cubing with coworkers! All in all it was an awesome night, and I really wanted to share this story!



I live for solves like these


----------



## qaz (Jan 31, 2014)

Average of 12: 1:33.21
1. 1:16.78[32.27] D2 F2 L' F2 R' D2 L D2 R' U2 L U' B' U' L U' R D B F L 
2. (DNF) D2 B2 D2 R2 F' L2 R2 F2 U2 B' L2 R F D' F2 L' B R' F2 D' L' 
3. 1:17.23[36.31] B2 R2 B2 U L2 R2 U F2 U' L2 U F' L D B' U' L' D' L2 R2 U' 
4. 1:20.04[36.23] F' R L2 D' F' L U2 D' L' D2 R2 D2 B' L2 F2 D2 L2 D2 F U2 
5. 1:32.55[32.38] D' L2 R2 B2 D F2 D' L2 R2 U' B' R U L2 U' B2 U B' L' B2 U 
6. 1:27.70[39.09] L2 F2 R2 F' R2 F' D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U B2 F D2 U F D R' F' 
7. 1:21.76[34.47] R' D2 B2 F2 L F2 L B2 F2 U2 L D' L' F' D F' U B' L' D' F 
8. 2:22.64[1:31.64] B2 L F2 L U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R D2 B F2 L' R' D F2 U B2 R 
9. 1:37.43[51.65] D' L2 U' F2 D' L2 R2 B2 U2 R2 B' L2 R F U' F D2 R' B2 
10. 1:12.60[37.46] D2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F R2 U2 B L2 F' L U' F L' D' B' U2 F' 
11. (1:12.04[35.00]) R2 D2 B D2 F' L2 U2 F2 L2 B' D2 R' D2 B D L2 F2 U2 L' B 
12. 2:03.33[1:06.26] D L2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 D F2 D' L2 F L F2 D L' F2 L' D' L U' 

got nervous and ended up with a couple of counting sub-2s, but whatever


----------



## mycube (Feb 1, 2014)

8:03.98 B Rw2 U' B L Uw' F' D2 F' Fw B' Rw' F Bw Uw2 Fw2 Rw Dw2 D L Lw Rw D' Bw' L F' R' F' R Dw' F R F B' Uw2 Rw' Bw2 U2 Fw' Lw' Fw Bw U2 Dw2 B Dw D' F' R Bw Lw Fw' Rw2 Dw' F2 B2 Rw R2 U' Rw
first sub9, second sub10, fastest attempt so far
about 3:30 execution


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 1, 2014)

mycube said:


> 8:03.98 B Rw2 U' B L Uw' F' D2 F' Fw B' Rw' F Bw Uw2 Fw2 Rw Dw2 D L Lw Rw D' Bw' L F' R' F' R Dw' F R F B' Uw2 Rw' Bw2 U2 Fw' Lw' Fw Bw U2 Dw2 B Dw D' F' R Bw Lw Fw' Rw2 Dw' F2 B2 Rw R2 U' Rw
> first sub9, second sub10, fastest attempt so far
> about 3:30 execution



Holy cow!


----------



## Iggy (Feb 1, 2014)

mycube said:


> 8:03.98 B Rw2 U' B L Uw' F' D2 F' Fw B' Rw' F Bw Uw2 Fw2 Rw Dw2 D L Lw Rw D' Bw' L F' R' F' R Dw' F R F B' Uw2 Rw' Bw2 U2 Fw' Lw' Fw Bw U2 Dw2 B Dw D' F' R Bw Lw Fw' Rw2 Dw' F2 B2 Rw R2 U' Rw
> first sub9, second sub10, fastest attempt so far
> about 3:30 execution



You're getting too fast!


----------



## Iggy (Feb 1, 2014)

14:05 Official 5BLD by Noah, he finally did it :tu

Edit: 3:31.22 4BLD NAR too


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 2, 2014)

Congrats Igg- I mean Noah. Great results.


----------



## the super cuber (Feb 2, 2014)

On the fourth attempt i got my first 5x5 BLD success!! 30 min memo 16 min execution
Btw i learnt 3x3 blindfolded a month ago


----------



## acohen527 (Feb 2, 2014)

Woah! Oleg 6:24.11 official 5BLD!
http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=385&cat=18&rnd=1


----------



## mycube (Feb 2, 2014)

3:27.84 R' Fw2 B' D' Fw2 Bw Dw2 Fw Bw2 Dw2 L B2 L2 Dw' Rw D' F2 R' B2 L' Lw' D' Rw2 R Uw2 Bw Uw F2 R2 Fw L' F' U2 Lw' U2 Dw2 L' B2 Uw L


----------



## Ollie (Feb 2, 2014)

the super cuber said:


> On the fourth attempt i got my first 5x5 BLD success!! 30 min memo 16 min execution
> Btw i learnt 3x3 blindfolded a month ago



Congrats


----------



## Bhargav777 (Feb 3, 2014)

the super cuber said:


> On the fourth attempt i got my first 5x5 BLD success!! 30 min memo 16 min execution
> Btw i learnt 3x3 blindfolded a month ago



Go go NR


----------



## CyanSandwich (Feb 3, 2014)

PB ao5. 10 corner targets on the last one :/

Average of 5: 1:16.19
1. (1:07.40[22.28]) B2 U2 L2 D U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U' L2 F D L' B2 U2 R2 F' R2 U 
2. 1:19.21[24.16] L2 F2 D2 F R2 B L2 B L2 F R2 D F2 D' B' F2 R D' B L' 
3. (DNF(1:14.13)[22.95]) L2 F' U2 F' L2 R2 B' D2 R2 B' L2 D U' B' D' L2 F D' L' U2 R2 
4. 1:11.61[22.48] B D2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F' R2 D2 F L B R F D' L2 B L U2 L U' 
5. 1:17.76[25.18] B L2 B F L2 U2 F' D2 F L2 R2 U' L' B' R F2 U L D F R


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 3, 2014)

Your memo is consistently fast, swapping to comms atm? I also give up on my 4th in Oceania at 3bld goal, I consider a big 3bld session anything over one solve


----------



## EMI (Feb 3, 2014)

the super cuber said:


> On the fourth attempt i got my first 5x5 BLD success!! 30 min memo 16 min execution
> Btw i learnt 3x3 blindfolded a month ago



That's quite impressive, congrats!

And congrats to Oleg, I hope there is a video!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Feb 3, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Your memo is consistently fast, swapping to comms atm? I also give up on my 4th in Oceania at 3bld goal, I consider a big 3bld session anything over one solve


I've watched Noah's 3-style tutorial, and I get the basics of it. I think I did a whole sighted corners solve with it once.. but that took quite a while.
Maybe I'll switch after this ao100 (they take several days)


----------



## Iggy (Feb 3, 2014)

Finally

3:12.05 B U D' L2 u' B' u R2 f' r' U L2 U' f2 B2 D' U' L' f' U' D2 F' f U2 u L2 r u' f2 F' R' r2 B2 U F r' D2 u2 L2 R

Edit:

Average of 5: 3:28.25
1. 3:12.05 B U D' L2 u' B' u R2 f' r' U L2 U' f2 B2 D' U' L' f' U' D2 F' f U2 u L2 r u' f2 F' R' r2 B2 U F r' D2 u2 L2 R 
2. 3:53.07 D' R2 D' R f' L f B' r2 F2 R L2 F' D2 B F2 u' F f r' L2 D R' L' B F' L' U r' f' U D' r f2 B' u' L2 D R f' 
3. (3:09.21) B' R' u' f2 u2 F' f' B2 U' F B L f' r2 D' u' U2 F' U' r' u' L' U' u' R u F D' F2 B' U f r2 F f2 u r2 L2 u R2 
4. 3:19.64 f B2 r' U' r f2 r' B U' r f D F' r L f r2 F2 r2 F2 L u B' u D' L2 F' R2 B F' R D2 B' f' D U f U D' u2 
5. (DNF(3:43.12)) D2 u' R2 f' B2 R r2 u L2 R2 U' F2 D' u U L' B D2 F r' f R' B F' D U' B u L' D' F B2 u' r' f L D' L u f2

First 3 solves make a 3:24.78 mo3


----------



## Iggy (Feb 3, 2014)

12/13 in 32:54.22, PB. Would've been a 13/13 if I didn't accidentally rotate before doing a corner twist


----------



## CyanSandwich (Feb 3, 2014)

Nice work Iggy. I'm expecting you to get most of the bld AsR's this year


----------



## Iggy (Feb 3, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> Nice work Iggy. I'm expecting you to get most of the bld AsR's this year



Thanks! I don't think I will for Multi BLD though, unless I have the motivation to do it more frequently.  For big BLD, it shouldn't be too hard, but there's a 50% chance I'll DNF (like at my last comp).


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 4, 2014)

Accomplishment because consistency.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Feb 4, 2014)

^ Nice one

As for me... YES! Finally got my first sub-1, and by like 6 seconds. Super easy scramble but whatever.

(54.15[19.32]) R2 F D2 F' U2 B L2 F2 U2 F' L D' L2 D' L D F D B' 

Part of a PB mean of 3 (1:09.73) and average of 5

Average of 5: 1:13.37
1. 1:05.09[22.72] F2 D B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 U B2 U' B' F2 D' R' D' B2 D F' U B2 
2. (1:30.37[26.87]) D2 U2 B D2 L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 F' U F' L U' F' D' R F' D 
3. 1:22.12[24.95] D2 U2 L2 F D2 F' R2 B2 D2 R2 B L D' L2 R U' F' D B' L2 U 
4. 1:12.91[25.71] B2 U2 L D2 U2 L B2 R' B2 L F2 U' F' R B2 D F' U R2 D2 
5. (54.15[19.32]) R2 F D2 F' U2 B L2 F2 U2 F' L D' L2 D' L D F D B' 

I'll continue when I've settled down a bit so I don't ruin the average of 12/improvable mo3


----------



## Iggy (Feb 4, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> ^ Nice one
> 
> As for me... YES! Finally got my first sub-1, and by like 6 seconds. Super easy scramble but whatever.
> 
> ...



Finally, you got a sub 1  Well done!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks. Messed up the mo3 but beat the ao5:


Spoiler



Average of 5: 1:12.96
1. 1:12.91[25.71] B2 U2 L D2 U2 L B2 R' B2 L F2 U' F' R B2 D F' U R2 D2 
2. (54.15[19.32]) R2 F D2 F' U2 B L2 F2 U2 F' L D' L2 D' L D F D B' 
3. (DNF(1:57.91)[30.39]) R2 F2 U L2 B2 D B2 U L2 U' R2 B L D' B D L R' F' L' R' 
4. 1:11.47[22.26] B' L' B2 U' B R2 B2 R' F L U2 B2 U L2 U R2 B2 R2 B2 D L2 
5. 1:14.49[23.36] L2 D2 F2 R2 D B2 U R2 D U' L2 B' F2 L D' L U R B' D' U2



Also got ao12 pb by >6 seconds


Spoiler



Average of 12: 1:17.34
1. 1:18.58[18.61] U' F2 D U2 B2 D' F2 L2 U L F U' R' D' L' U2 B F L' F' 
2. 1:07.71[19.83] F' D2 U2 R2 F L2 F' D2 B' L2 F' R' B F2 D' R2 U' B L2 R' B 
3. 1:18.72[25.20] L2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U' B2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R' B L2 R' U' F2 L' D L U2 
4. 1:05.09[22.72] F2 D B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 U B2 U' B' F2 D' R' D' B2 D F' U B2 
5. 1:30.37[26.87] D2 U2 B D2 L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 F' U F' L U' F' D' R F' D 
6. 1:22.12[24.95] D2 U2 L2 F D2 F' R2 B2 D2 R2 B L D' L2 R U' F' D B' L2 U 
7. 1:12.91[25.71] B2 U2 L D2 U2 L B2 R' B2 L F2 U' F' R B2 D F' U R2 D2 
8. (54.15[19.32]) R2 F D2 F' U2 B L2 F2 U2 F' L D' L2 D' L D F D B' 
9. (DNF(1:57.91)[30.39]) R2 F2 U L2 B2 D B2 U L2 U' R2 B L D' B D L R' F' L' R' 
10. 1:11.47[22.26] B' L' B2 U' B R2 B2 R' F L U2 B2 U L2 U R2 B2 R2 B2 D L2 
11. 1:14.49[23.36] L2 D2 F2 R2 D B2 U R2 D U' L2 B' F2 L D' L U R B' D' U2 
12. 1:31.89[40.76] D2 L D L U' F L2 U B U2 D2 L' B2 R' D2 F2 U2 L D2 L2


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 4, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> I'll continue when I've settled down a bit so I don't ruin the average of 12/improvable mo3



This is an incredibly good idea. I have blown so many potential PB avgs out of excitement.

Congratulations on your sub-1!


----------



## SBRIDLY (Feb 4, 2014)

5BLD sub10! Memo sub 5!
9:51.04 L2 U' R Lw F2 Dw2 F' B Bw Rw2 Bw' Uw' B Bw' D B' U D Rw B2 Fw' Lw2 Rw D L Bw2 R2 Fw' R Dw2 R' Rw' Fw2 B Rw' Lw F Dw' Bw Uw' Rw Uw' R2 B Rw D Uw' Lw' L' R' Bw' R2 U' Fw' U2 F2 L' Lw U' D2


----------



## bjs5890 (Feb 5, 2014)

Noahaha said:


> Accomplishment because consistency.



Very inspiring!



CyanSandwich said:


> ^ Nice one
> 
> As for me... YES! Finally got my first sub-1, and by like 6 seconds. Super easy scramble but whatever.
> 
> ...



Haha I got my first sub-1 today too!

55.30(25.26) U' R2 D' F' B' R U2 L F D' L2 F2 U2 F' U2 D2 L2 F2 D2 F U2 
Unfortunately I didn't do the sensible thing and wait awhile to continue. Two DNF's followed 

Your average of 12s are crazy btw.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Feb 5, 2014)

Noahaha said:


> This is an incredibly good idea. I have blown so many potential PB avgs out of excitement.
> 
> Congratulations on your sub-1!





bjs5890 said:


> Haha I got my first sub-1 today too!
> 
> 55.30(25.26) U' R2 D' F' B' R U2 L F D' L2 F2 U2 F' U2 D2 L2 F2 D2 F U2
> Unfortunately I didn't do the sensible thing and wait awhile to continue. Two DNF's followed
> ...


I appear to be more sensible than most 
Congrats on the sub-1! and thank you haha.



SBRIDLY said:


> 5BLD sub10! Memo sub 5!
> 9:51.04 L2 U' R Lw F2 Dw2 F' B Bw Rw2 Bw' Uw' B Bw' D B' U D Rw B2 Fw' Lw2 Rw D L Bw2 R2 Fw' R Dw2 R' Rw' Fw2 B Rw' Lw F Dw' Bw Uw' Rw Uw' R2 B Rw D Uw' Lw' L' R' Bw' R2 U' Fw' U2 F2 L' Lw U' D2


Awesome :tu
Your 5bld exec is faster than my 4bld exec


----------



## TMOY (Feb 5, 2014)

At 2 AVG, I fell asleep in the middle of my 5BLD solve... and still got a success 
As a result, time was slow (21:xx), but that was fun. It was not easy to resume the solve after my nap, I really didn't expect to see a solved cube when I put off my blindfold...


----------



## Mikel (Feb 5, 2014)

TMOY said:


> At 2 AVG, I fell asleep in the middle of my 5BLD solve... and still got a success
> As a result, time was slow (21:xx), but that was fun. It was not easy to resume the solve after my nap, I really didn't expect to see a solved cube when I put off my blindfold...



How much time do you estimate was dedicated to your nap? That is so cool that you got a success!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Feb 5, 2014)

TMOY said:


> At 2 AVG, I fell asleep in the middle of my 5BLD solve... and still got a success
> As a result, time was slow (21:xx), but that was fun. It was not easy to resume the solve after my nap, I really didn't expect to see a solved cube when I put off my blindfold...


Haha nice! could people tell you were asleep?


----------



## TMOY (Feb 5, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> Haha nice! could people tell you were asleep?



My judge noticed it, yes.


----------



## Ollie (Feb 5, 2014)

TMOY said:


> At 2 AVG, I fell asleep in the middle of my 5BLD solve... and still got a success
> As a result, time was slow (21:xx), but that was fun. It was not easy to resume the solve after my nap, I really didn't expect to see a solved cube when I put off my blindfold...



Billy told me about this! Is the judge allowed to wake you up, or is that technically classed as interference??


----------



## Iggy (Feb 5, 2014)

TMOY said:


> At 2 AVG, I fell asleep in the middle of my 5BLD solve... and still got a success
> As a result, time was slow (21:xx), but that was fun. It was not easy to resume the solve after my nap, I really didn't expect to see a solved cube when I put off my blindfold...



That's awesome!


----------



## Sebastien (Feb 5, 2014)

Is there a video?


----------



## TMOY (Feb 5, 2014)

Sebastien said:


> Is there a video?



No, sorry 



Ollie said:


> Billy told me about this! Is the judge allowed to wake you up, or is that technically classed as interference??



I think it's classed as interference because it actually gives you an advantage (if you sleep, say, 2 minutes less, you get a 2 minutes faster time).


----------



## CyanSandwich (Feb 6, 2014)

4BLD ao5 PB

Average of 5: 10:45.67


Spoiler



1. 10:02.10[4:29.28] 
2. (DNF(16:16.71)[7:13.18]) 
3. (9:53.56[4:35.55]) Rw2 R B Uw' L R Fw' Rw2 R' D' U' R' Rw' F R' F2 L2 F2 U2 R' Uw' B' U D2 B2 L' B2 D' Uw2 U2 Fw' L2 D2 Fw2 B L' Uw2 F2 R' Fw 
4. 11:11.56[5:27.84] Rw' Fw2 R U F' Uw2 U' Rw2 Fw' L' D' U R D B Fw2 Uw2 R2 L' D R2 F Fw Uw2 B' Fw' Uw2 L' B' Uw2 B L2 B' F' Fw' U2 Uw2 D' R2 D2 
5. 11:03.34[5:12.39] L2 B F2 R Rw2 F' Fw2 Rw2 U2 Fw2 R L2 D' B2 D2 Rw B' Fw Rw B D2 Rw U2 Uw' R' L' Fw Uw' F Rw' U R' D2 B2 Rw L2 R2 U2 L F2


Edit: It's a mo3 PB too


----------



## brian724080 (Feb 6, 2014)

TMOY said:


> At 2 AVG, I fell asleep in the middle of my 5BLD solve... and still got a success
> As a result, time was slow (21:xx), but that was fun. It was not easy to resume the solve after my nap, I really didn't expect to see a solved cube when I put off my blindfold...



Did you put your head down or something? If so, that would stop the timer right? Just wondering because i can't sleep sitting upright.


----------



## TMOY (Feb 6, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> Did you put your head down or something? If so, that would stop the timer right? Just wondering because i can't sleep sitting upright.



No, and I didn't use a timer anyway (I'm not sub-10 at 5BLD, I got timed by a stopwatch)


----------



## thatkid (Feb 6, 2014)

5/6 MBLD 29:35.88 done at school

instant accuracy increase after watching corey's how to get fast video


----------



## szalejot (Feb 6, 2014)

thatkid said:


> instant accuracy increase after watching corey's how to get fast video



Can you provide link to that video?

My accomplishment - yesterdays 3BLD session:
DNF, DNF, DNF, 2:31, 2:23, 2:23, 2:19, 2:01

I was afraid to continue  (I did not want to break this nice progress)


----------



## CyanSandwich (Feb 6, 2014)

That would be this video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtN5dhePWSU


----------



## szalejot (Feb 6, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> That would be this video
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtN5dhePWSU



Thank you


----------



## Tao Yu (Feb 6, 2014)

3BLD:
Best average of. 5: 37.09

1. 01:13.97 F L D R2 U F' B' D R U2 L2 U2 F L2 F L2 F2 R2 U2 
2. 33.51 L2 D2 B2 D2 R2 B R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D R' D2 F' L D' F' D L' D' 
3. 45.91 F D2 F2 L2 B' R2 F D2 R2 F2 L' F2 D F' L2 D U2 B2 F' 
4. 31.85 L2 U L2 D' F2 U' L2 R2 B2 D B2 F L' R' D' B F D' B' F2 U2 
5. 31.74 R U2 B2 R2 F2 L' B2 L' F2 U2 R' B' F2 D L D' L U F2 


Best mean of three is 36.50. DNFed the next solve.

I am beginning to suspect that speedtimer gives easy scrambles. I have no evidence though.


----------



## Iggy (Feb 6, 2014)

Tao Yu said:


> 3BLD:
> Best average of. 5: 37.09
> 
> 1. 01:13.97 F L D R2 U F' B' D R U2 L2 U2 F L2 F L2 F2 R2 U2
> ...



Wow really nice :tu


----------



## Iggy (Feb 7, 2014)

8:39.14 5BLD, first success without reviewing wings. Memo was around 3:22


----------



## SBRIDLY (Feb 7, 2014)

Average of 12: 36.48
With a over1! :/


Spoiler



1. 32.03 U2 F R2 B2 L2 D U2 B' F2 R F2 D2 F2 D U' L' B2 F' L R2 B' D2 B' D' R2
2. 29.75 D F R2 L B' F U2 L' B F2 R B2 U F R' U' R2 U D2 F' B' R' F' D B2
3. 38.32 B2 U2 D' R' U2 B2 D2 F2 R D R B2 L2 B' U2 F2 U B' R' U2 R2 L B D2 F'
4. 33.47 B2 F R' D' F2 U2 L' U D F2 U' F' D R2 D R2 D2 F B U' B2 D B F' R2
5. 1:00.91 B2 D2 U2 R L2 U' F2 B L' D F B' D2 B D' L2 R D' L' B D' R B' U2 R'
6. 35.21 U' B' R' U' B2 D' R U2 R' D2 B L' D' L2 R' B' U2 F' R2 F U' R F2 R2 F'
7. 29.52 U R' U' F' L F' B2 U R2 B' D2 L' B' L' D' U' F2 R L D2 B2 L F' D B2
8. (DNF(46.40)) F' B' D' U B2 U' D' R' B U2 F2 U' B2 R2 D L2 U L U' R2 F2 U R L B2
9. (28.04) L F' R L2 B U D2 B L' R B2 U2 B2 F' R2 F2 B2 R' F2 R' F R2 D R L2
10. 32.03 L2 F L F B' L2 U2 F D' L2 R' F' R' D B2 R' L U2 R B F D2 R' F U2
11. 34.77 F2 B' U' D L' B2 F U' D' B' F L U B' U' R D' R2 U' B R' B' D U' L
12. 38.82 B2 D B' F U L' D2 B' D R U L' R D2 L U2 F' U' L2 B U' B R' F' U2



number of times: 38/60
best time: 26.38
worst time: 1:04.10

current mo3: DNF (σ = 18.65)
best mo3: 31.61 (σ = 3.38)

current avg5: DNF (σ = 38.92)
best avg5: 32.11 (σ = 2.63)

current avg12: DNF (σ = 30.94)
best avg12: 36.48 (σ = 9.14)

session avg: DNF (σ = 31.92)
session mean: 37.54



Spoiler



1. 47.41 R2 F2 D' R2 B F' U2 L2 R' D F L U' B' D' L R' D' U' F' U' D2 R2 D' U2
2. (27.94) R2 B L B' F U R U B2 L' U' R D F2 L' U' D R D' L2 D2 R' L' U L'
3. 1:04.10 F L2 U2 F U' R D U' R' D' L B' L R' D2 B' F D B' D F R' L U' L2
4. DNF(53.51) U2 F B' U2 B2 D' B R' F L' R2 B2 F' R F2 R' L2 D2 U' R D2 B' R2 L' D2
5. 34.50 U' B2 U' F B2 R2 L2 B' D' U B2 L2 R' D B2 F R U2 L2 R2 U' F2 R L2 F
6. 39.15 L' B D L' D' F2 L2 U' D' L F D2 L' R' D U2 B L F R2 B2 D' L' D B
7. DNF(42.72) F2 U' F B2 R' D L' F2 B U' B' F D F' L2 U2 D R2 D' F2 B2 R' F D' B2
8. DNF(42.36) L F2 L2 F2 U' L' U2 L B' F' L F U2 L' F' L2 U D' B L' U B' D2 F U
9. 33.17 L' D L D' R' F' L2 D2 R' L D2 B D' F' U2 L R B' D U2 R2 B F2 R' L
10. 38.19 D2 B' L2 D F2 R D B2 R' D F L' F B' U B2 L2 D2 F D2 B' U2 F R L2
11. 36.27 L F2 D U2 L' B' L2 D U' L U' R L D2 R' D' B' L2 B U L B2 R F R
12. 37.36 B L D F2 U F2 D2 L F L F R2 U' F2 U' B' D' U F2 D' U R L' B U2
13. 28.99 B2 D' B' R' L2 D' L U2 R' B2 U' R' F D L' B2 L2 B2 F' R F R2 L' U' D2
14. DNF(1:00.91) L' U2 B U' B2 F2 R' D' U B' F' R U' F2 R D' R' L F U2 D L2 U2 L2 B
15. 57.67 B2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B' F L2 R2 F2 U D' L2 F L2 F U2 L2 U L2 U' F R L2
16. 45.36 D R' D2 B2 U D F B D' F U B R B2 R U2 L' B2 L' D F U' D R D2
17. 36.38 B D' F2 U D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U D' L2 F2 R2 B' F' U2 F2 B D2 U F B' U2 F
18. 43.13 U B R D F2 U2 R F' U2 F L F D' R2 B R2 U' B2 D2 R' B U D R' B2
19. DNF(36.04) R2 F D2 R D2 L' U2 D' F' D2 R' F2 D' B' R F D2 U L' R D U2 R L B2
20. 28.90 R L' D U L F R2 D B U B' D' F2 R2 U' B' F R D' F D' F L B' U'
21. 39.92 L2 D2 L2 F2 D' U' L U2 D' F' L B R D' U F' R' B2 L2 B' U' F R D2 R2
22. DNF(42.34) B2 R2 D' U2 B2 F2 L F2 D2 F2 B' U L' D F' L R' F' B' R2 D2 L' B' U2 L
23. DNF(28.43) D2 B2 U B' U' D R' F2 D' B2 L2 R B R' B D' B' D' U L2 D U' R' D2 L2
24. 36.05 L' R2 F2 D' L D R L' B L B' U' R2 L B F2 U' B' D2 B L' U2 R D U
25. DNF(29.53) D' F' B L' U' D B' F' D' F2 D2 U2 R F2 R U2 B2 D2 B F2 D2 R U' B D2
26. DNF(43.78) R' F B' R L' B2 U L B' U' F R F2 R F2 L2 B2 D F' R' B' L2 B2 F2 D'
27. DNF(22.87) U' B' U' B' R' D F D' B' L' B2 L' D' F L' B U2 D F L' R2 U2 B2 L' U
28. DNF(34.16) B2 D' F2 L' B U L U2 B' F2 L2 U2 L2 U' B' D2 B' R U' B2 U2 L R' B2 U
29. DNF(38.54) L' B2 D' L2 R2 U L B2 R U B L' R F' L2 U' B F' U R D' F' L' U D2
30. 43.42 U' L2 D2 L2 R U2 F' R2 L' F' U2 L D' R' F' D2 B' R' U' B F' L F' U2 B
31. 33.97 R' D' R2 L D R2 U' F R L F2 D2 U L2 B' F' R' D' R B R D' F R D
32. 37.79 U' R' D2 F2 U' R U' D L U L D' B D B2 F R F' R' D2 F2 U' R2 D R
33. DNF(43.12) U' R U' B R B2 U B L2 R' D2 F' U' D' R' F' L U2 L' F L2 D2 F B2 U'
34. DNF(31.61) B U2 B2 D U' L' D2 U2 B2 U' R B2 D R2 U2 F2 D B R' D F2 B2 D2 B L'
35. 29.69 D' R L' F L R B R2 F' D' L' D' L2 U B2 L D2 F' D2 F U F2 R2 B R
36. DNF(28.28) D' B' L D' B2 F L2 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 B' U2 D' R' D R D2 L2 R D2 B2 L D
37. DNF(27.72) F2 L2 F' U' F B2 L U B D2 U' R B F' L F R2 B2 U' L2 D2 R2 B U2 B2
38. 32.03 U2 F R2 B2 L2 D U2 B' F2 R F2 D2 F2 D U' L' B2 F' L R2 B' D2 B' D' R2
39. 29.75 D F R2 L B' F U2 L' B F2 R B2 U F R' U' R2 U D2 F' B' R' F' D B2
40. 38.32 B2 U2 D' R' U2 B2 D2 F2 R D R B2 L2 B' U2 F2 U B' R' U2 R2 L B D2 F'
41. 33.47 B2 F R' D' F2 U2 L' U D F2 U' F' D R2 D R2 D2 F B U' B2 D B F' R2
42. 1:00.91 B2 D2 U2 R L2 U' F2 B L' D F B' D2 B D' L2 R D' L' B D' R B' U2 R'
43. 35.21 U' B' R' U' B2 D' R U2 R' D2 B L' D' L2 R' B' U2 F' R2 F U' R F2 R2 F'
44. 29.52 U R' U' F' L F' B2 U R2 B' D2 L' B' L' D' U' F2 R L D2 B2 L F' D B2
45. DNF(46.40) F' B' D' U B2 U' D' R' B U2 F2 U' B2 R2 D L2 U L U' R2 F2 U R L B2
46. (28.04) L F' R L2 B U D2 B L' R B2 U2 B2 F' R2 F2 B2 R' F2 R' F R2 D R L2
47. 32.03 L2 F L F B' L2 U2 F D' L2 R' F' R' D B2 R' L U2 R B F D2 R' F U2
48. 34.77 F2 B' U' D L' B2 F U' D' B' F L U B' U' R D' R2 U' B R' B' D U' L
49. 38.82 B2 D B' F U L' D2 B' D R U L' R D2 L U2 F' U' L2 B U' B R' F' U2
50. DNF(37.56) B U B2 U D L' U B' F2 L' R' U2 R2 D B' D' R' U L' D U B2 L2 R' D2
51. 34.37 F2 R' D2 F' L B2 F' D' R' U' D2 B R2 F2 R' U D F U D' L2 R2 D2 F' D'
52. 34.20 B2 D B' F2 D2 B F' R D2 F2 U' B F2 L D' U2 B2 L2 B' U2 F L R' U2 R'
53. 41.59 D L U2 F L' F L2 B D2 R' F' R' U F' U2 F2 B2 L2 D' R2 F B2 L2 F' R
54. DNF(29.65) F' D F L R F2 D2 B2 L F' D' B' U' F2 B R' F2 R U2 L D' F' R' L2 F'
55. (DNF(36.18)) R U2 R2 B' F L' R' D U2 R' L U B2 U' L2 R U B F2 L' D B' U2 B' U
56. 37.96 F2 U2 L' U2 D F' B R' F R' U2 L' R B2 U2 F L F R2 D' U R2 B D F
57. 39.86 B D2 R2 U B' F2 U F2 L2 R D2 F D2 L F2 D L' D' F' B' U2 L' R2 B' U
58. (26.38) R F' D2 F U2 R2 F' R2 B2 L2 F B' U2 B2 R' L F2 D2 B2 L R2 B' R B' R'
59. (DNF(32.85)) U' B2 L2 U2 F U D2 B' L D2 U' L' R B2 D' R2 B L' F2 D U R2 U L R'
60. (DNF(28.13)) L' R' D R2 F2 U' D B2 F2 D' F2 L2 R2 D' B2 D' B L2 B2 U' R2 D B F' L'


----------



## SBRIDLY (Feb 8, 2014)

Average of 12: 35.94

1. (22.01) L2 D2 B R2 F U2 F B D' L' R2 U2 R2 L' D' F R' F2 R' D' F2 L' D2 R2 B
2. 34.18 L' B' D L2 D R U B R U2 B2 D B D' U' F R2 D' B' D' R2 D' U' B D
3. 39.87 D F' L F U L2 D2 F B D' F U R L F R2 B' R2 F L' F U' B' L2 R2
4. 37.16 L2 U' D' F U2 F2 L2 B' F' D2 R L F D2 L D' U R' L' U2 D' L' U2 F' D2
5. 28.59 L' F R2 B D L2 B2 L2 R2 D U L F U F2 L' U F L U F' D U' R L2
6. 35.43 L' R2 B2 D2 B' L' B' R U' L' R2 B' R' L2 U' B' L2 D2 F' L D' L2 U' F B2
7. (DNF(37.61)) F2 L2 D2 L2 F R' L' U2 D R2 L' U2 F L' R B F D U2 F2 U2 L2 B' R2 L
8. 37.09 L' F U' R' U' R' U D F R D B2 L' U L2 U2 D2 R2 L' B' U2 F2 B2 U2 R'
9. 43.00 U B L' U L F D2 F R' D2 R D F' R2 D' U2 R' F2 B' D2 L' U B F2 L
10. 35.52 R U' F2 D L R2 F R2 U D2 B R' U B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F' L2 U F' R' L D
11. 28.38 U2 R' F L2 B' R2 F B2 U' D' F2 B' U' R2 L' U' R2 B F D F2 B' U' R2 B
12. 40.19 R2 D2 L2 B D' B D U' L F R F' B' R2 B U B U2 D L2 B2 U F' D2 R2


----------



## A Leman (Feb 9, 2014)

1 5x5, 2 4x4, 6 3x3 mixed MBLD success


----------



## mycube (Feb 10, 2014)

8/8 in 15:34, this weekly comp


----------



## SBRIDLY (Feb 10, 2014)

4bld pb 

3:33.14 D' Rw' F2 U2 Rw' D L' R2 Fw' U2 F U' R' U' F2 D2 Uw2 Rw2 D Rw' B2 Rw' D' L' Uw' F R' L2 Uw' F D' Fw2 D Fw' D' R B2 D2 B2 Fw


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 10, 2014)

A Leman said:


> 1 5x5, 2 4x4, 6 3x3 mixed MBLD success





mycube said:


> 8/8 in 15:34, this weekly comp





SBRIDLY said:


> 4bld pb
> 
> 3:33.14 D' Rw' F2 U2 Rw' D L' R2 Fw' U2 F U' R' U' F2 D2 Uw2 Rw2 D Rw' B2 Rw' D' L' Uw' F R' L2 Uw' F D' Fw2 D Fw' D' R B2 D2 B2 Fw



You guys are so good


----------



## notfeliks (Feb 11, 2014)

Yeah yeah, noobish and all, and recorded with a phone, but still, 3BLD PB by 30+ seconds is worth uploading here.
Scramble 1 of weekly comp 2014-07.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Feb 12, 2014)

4BLD PB 9:36.75[4:12.37]


----------



## Ollie (Feb 12, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> 4BLD PB 9:36.75[4:12.37]



cool, first sub-10?


----------



## CyanSandwich (Feb 12, 2014)

Ollie said:


> cool, first sub-10?


Nope, 4th. Although it's less than 6 seconds faster than my first sub-10.

EDIT: Another PB
9:21.42[3:50.13] R2 L' U2 Uw2 Rw Uw2 B2 L2 Rw2 F2 R2 Fw2 R' Fw2 Uw Rw' U2 D2 L2 Uw2 U L D Rw Uw2 Fw2 Uw' L Fw2 Uw2 R2 Fw U2 L' R Fw' F2 Uw' R U2


----------



## EMI (Feb 12, 2014)

4BLD 8:44.12, three seconds improvement :3 Memo was ~ 5 (still just visual )


----------



## SBRIDLY (Feb 12, 2014)

PB, with a pop xD
3:28.81 F2 L' Uw Rw2 U2 B Fw2 Rw R D2 B U' R' U B Uw' Rw' L' Fw' F R F D Uw' B' R' Uw' B' R2 U2 B2 Rw' Uw' L' Rw' R2 F2 L2 Rw2 D'


----------



## CyanSandwich (Feb 13, 2014)

SBRIDLY said:


> PB, with a pop xD
> 3:28.81 F2 L' Uw Rw2 U2 B Fw2 Rw R D2 B U' R' U B Uw' Rw' L' Fw' F R F D Uw' B' R' Uw' B' R2 U2 B2 Rw' Uw' L' Rw' R2 F2 L2 Rw2 D'


Impressive 

Received 9 cubes today, so I finally attempted a decent multi.

10/10 - 48:05.80[31:51.09]

From the weekly comp.


----------



## KiwiCuber (Feb 13, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> Received 9 cubes today, so I finally attempted a decent multi.
> 
> *10/10 - 48:05.80[31:51.09]*



 

Your accuracy is amazing


----------



## CyanSandwich (Feb 13, 2014)

KiwiCuber said:


> Your accuracy is amazing


Well, hopefully I can keep it up with larger attempts


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Feb 13, 2014)

PB 1:28.17[~33] L' R' B' L2 U L' B U2 D' L' F U2 R2 D2 R2 L D2 B2 D' B L' B' R2 L' D2

Practising for Nottingham, found it's best to memo slower and steadier so I don't have to review. Not an incredibly easy scramble, but no flipped edges or twisted corners - I think it was a standard 11|7.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Feb 15, 2014)

9/11 multi - 39:49.20[25:03.44]

An accomplishment because it's significantly faster than my 10/10 from 2 days ago.

Forgot to flip an edge, and had some sort of slip during an alg on the other one (4c/4e)


----------



## Iggy (Feb 16, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> 9/11 multi - 39:49.20[25:03.44]
> 
> An accomplishment because it's significantly faster than my 10/10 from 2 days ago.
> 
> Forgot to flip an edge, and had some sort of slip during an alg on the other one (4c/4e)



Wow, you're getting really fast! What I find crazy is that you did an official 3/6 in 36:36 just 3 months ago :O

Also, 7:11.59 5BLD success, first really nice success in a while!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Feb 16, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Wow, you're getting really fast! What I find crazy is that you did an official 3/6 in 36:36 just 3 months ago :O


It was a bit disappointing, but still NR 
I guess multi's quite easy to improve, even without much practice (3bld and 4bld helps). I should be able to 11/11 in ~30 pretty soon.



Iggy said:


> Also, 7:11.59 5BLD success, first really nice success in a while!


Nice! really hoping you'll get a comp success.

Also got a 9:19.41[3:22.69] 4BLD PB
Lots of room for improvement.


----------



## Iggy (Feb 16, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> It was a bit disappointing, but still NR
> I guess multi's quite easy to improve, even without much practice (3bld and 4bld helps). I should be able to 11/11 in ~30 pretty soon.



That means I should get back to practising multi 
Also, nice 4BLD! With your awesome accuracy, getting an official success shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 16, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> Also got a 9:19.41[3:22.69] 4BLD PB
> Lots of room for improvement.



Your memo is awesome. Work on execution.


----------



## Ollie (Feb 16, 2014)

5/5 5:11.47[1:55]



Spoiler: scrambles



1. B2 R2 F U B' U' F2 L' F R L2 F2 U B2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U' 
2. B2 U' B2 D' U2 L2 U' F2 U2 B2 U F L R B' L' D2 U B D' B' 
3. U' L2 U' F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D B2 U B D' U' B U' B' L F' U2 R2 
4. F R U2 B D2 F L2 U R D F2 L2 F' R2 L2 F' R2 D2 L2 D2 B' 
5. B' D2 R' B' D F' L2 F' R D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F R2 B2 U2 R2 U2


----------



## mycube (Feb 16, 2014)

sub45!
Best average of 5: 44.68
40.51 51.84 (DNF) (38.88) 41.70

2. 40.51 F2 U B2 U2 L2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 U2 L D' R L' D2 B R' L' U2 L2 U'
3. 51.84 L2 U' B2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U B R' D F U' B2 L' D2 F2 U2
4. DNF D2 R2 B2 D L2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 F U R2 U' B L B' D2 R
5. 38.88 R2 L2 D' F2 U F2 U' R2 B2 F2 U' L' F' D2 B' R2 L B' D' U2 L2 U2
6. 41.70 R2 U R2 L2 D F2 D' L2 B2 L2 D' F' D2 F D L' B U2 F2 R L2


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Feb 17, 2014)

New PB single as part of a 1:50.77 Ao5:

1:51.83[1:00.66], 1:41.04[54.50], (2:21.87[56.99]), (*1:16.82[38.99]*), 1:59.44[54.00]


----------



## Tao Yu (Feb 17, 2014)

Holy poo

1:08.36 OH BLD
B2 U' R L2 B' U' F' B L D2 L2 D2 F D2 L2 B' D2 B' R2 B2 (6'/10'')

Did not expect it to be solved. First try today.

Edit: realised I memo'd with two hands.


----------



## Mikel (Feb 17, 2014)

3x3 OH BLD 

3:15.08

Hopefully I can sub-3 soon!


----------



## SarahG (Feb 18, 2014)

I have just had my first multiblind success!

25:51.91 2/3

Messed up my parity alg on the last one. Ughhh!

But rescrambled to check my memo and it was correct so I don't mind too much.

Actually I'm really chuffed was only my third attempt at multi and my first attempt of three. HUGE SIGH!!!!


----------



## Ollie (Feb 18, 2014)

SarahG said:


> I have just had my first multiblind success!
> 
> 25:51.91 2/3
> 
> ...



gjgj  Trying 3 on Sunday?


----------



## SarahG (Feb 18, 2014)

Ollie said:


> gjgj  Trying 3 on Sunday?


Thank you x

I think so. I might even go for four if I can find a suitable location for another memo!

Could you please give me some advise? I'm using journey method but have only just started doing this and I don't do it for 3BLD.
How do I "send away" my memo so I can reuse locations? After 3BLD I often can't remember much of my memo even before I've even finished but with this I will probably still remember it in the morning which is not helpful when I want to try again! I guess using lots of different locations is a good idea but as the whole concept is so new to me I'm trying to use very familiar haunts.


----------



## Ollie (Feb 18, 2014)

SarahG said:


> Thank you x
> 
> I think so. I might even go for four if I can find a suitable location for another memo!
> 
> ...



That's a tough one. I can reuse the same route quite quickly because I don't really visualize things anymore, but less visualization when you're starting out = not so good. And yeah, the other alternative is to use other rooms until the old memo fades away. Doing this is probably best because it prepares you for bigger attempts too 

Usually sleep is the best! But sometimes I go away and take a break - watch something on the computer or make some food or something, any other form of stimulation that isn't memory related, and usually that works.


----------



## SarahG (Feb 18, 2014)

Ollie said:


> That's a tough one. I can reuse the same route quite quickly because I don't really visualize things anymore, but less visualization when you're starting out = not so good. And yeah, the other alternative is to use other rooms until the old memo fades away. Doing this is probably best because it prepares you for bigger attempts too
> 
> Usually sleep is the best! But sometimes I go away and take a break - watch something on the computer or make some food or something, any other form of stimulation that isn't memory related, and usually that works.



Ok thank you. I think I'll stick to once a day at the moment as well.


----------



## qaz (Feb 19, 2014)

52.08+, 1:01.06, 1:02.03 = 58.39

stupid +2, still pb single. also avg5 pb:

Average of 5: 1:08.14
1. (DNF) D F2 U' B2 D' R2 U' L2 B2 U' L' U' R' U B' F D' B2 R F' 
2. 1:21.33 B2 F2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D' U B' R F U' L U' B F R' D 
3. (52.08+) U2 L D2 F' L' F' B U' B' R F2 L' F2 R' B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 
4. 1:01.06 U2 L U' D B D' L' D' L' U' F2 D' L2 B2 D' B2 R2 D2 L2 D 
5. 1:02.03 R2 U L2 D' F2 D B2 F2 D F2 L F' R D' L2 R B' D2 F' D


----------



## mycube (Feb 19, 2014)

finally sub8 5bld! 
7:48.33 Rw Uw2 B' U L' Fw R Uw Bw2 Uw' Bw' L' D2 Lw2 U D2 F' Dw' Fw2 B' D' L Dw' R' Uw' Fw' Lw' Dw B' Rw Fw2 Rw Uw F2 R Fw' Uw2 Lw Dw' Lw' Rw' Bw' U2 Rw2 B2 D R' D Fw2 Dw2 D' Fw' U2 Uw Dw Rw' B' U Uw' D2
had some sub8 dnfs by just 3 things and stuff like this
I am quite not happy with my memo, there is a lot to improve!


----------



## mycube (Feb 20, 2014)

35.78 D' R2 U' F2 R2 L2 D' L2 U' F2 U' B' U2 R' D2 F D L U B' R' U'


----------



## Iggy (Feb 22, 2014)

3:09.91 4BLD AsR    Not on cam though :/

I got the 3BLD NRs too - 41.28 single and 45.xx mean. I DNFed 5BLD as expected, but 4BLD really made up for it.


----------



## EMI (Feb 22, 2014)

Nice, congrats!!!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Feb 22, 2014)

Iggy said:


> 3:09.91 4BLD AsR    Not on cam though :/
> 
> I got the 3BLD NRs too - 41.28 single and 45.xx mean. I DNFed 5BLD as expected, but 4BLD really made up for it.


Congrats! the 4BLD time is insane, 3rd in the world!

Nice 3BLD NRs of course too!


----------



## Bhargav777 (Feb 22, 2014)

Iggy said:


> 3:09.91 4BLD AsR    Not on cam though :/
> 
> I got the 3BLD NRs too - 41.28 single and 45.xx mean. I DNFed 5BLD as expected, but 4BLD really made up for it.



Awesome!!!


----------



## Ollie (Feb 22, 2014)

Iggy said:


> 3:09.91 4BLD AsR    Not on cam though :/
> 
> I got the 3BLD NRs too - 41.28 single and 45.xx mean. I DNFed 5BLD as expected, but 4BLD really made up for it.



Thoroughly deserved  great time!


----------



## DrKorbin (Feb 22, 2014)

Iggy said:


> 3:09.91 4BLD AsR    Not on cam though :/
> 
> I got the 3BLD NRs too - 41.28 single and 45.xx mean. I DNFed 5BLD as expected, but 4BLD really made up for it.



Great job


----------



## Roman (Feb 22, 2014)

Iggy said:


> 3:09.91 4BLD AsR



That was unexpected for me oO


----------



## Roman (Feb 22, 2014)

Another successful 6BLD solve
14:08.72[6:08.24] - with pop at the start and lockup at the end -_-
slow

http://youtu.be/cTgLHcdmS8Y?t=4m40s


----------



## Iggy (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks everyone!



Roman said:


> That was unexpected for me oO



It was for me too lol. I guess having an easy scramble with fast execution without parity helped 

In fact, this is my 2nd best 4BLD success ever


----------



## Roman (Feb 23, 2014)

Accidentally sub-40 3BLD



Spoiler: video


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Feb 24, 2014)

8/8 MBLD in 28:56.21 PB


----------



## mycube (Feb 24, 2014)

5bld
7:20.15 U D2 Rw2 B' Uw2 D' R2 F2 Dw D Rw Dw2 Rw' F' Fw' Rw F Uw Rw Bw Lw' Fw2 Lw Fw2 Bw B Uw Fw B' D' Fw' L' Fw' L' R U' Uw Fw2 L2 U' L' Dw Lw Rw' Dw2 B' R2 Fw2 Bw2 Lw B U Dw2 Lw2 Rw' Uw D2 L Rw2 R'


----------



## mycube (Feb 26, 2014)

3:27.09 Uw Dw2 L2 R' F' Bw Dw Lw' Bw L F' U2 Uw Dw' Rw2 U' Bw2 D' L2 Rw B' Rw2 U2 R' Uw' Bw Dw' Fw2 B L Lw' R Fw' B' L2 Lw2 R D' Fw2 Bw

previous pb was 3:27.84


----------



## Roman (Feb 26, 2014)

*PBs*

I will keep my BLD official PBs in my signature.

Here you can find BLD tables that I have been collecting: http://bestsiteever.ru/tables/

Also, I have a lot of unlisted/other videos uploaded, so you can access them by these links

5BLD PB 3:44.72 [1:42.07]
4BLD PB 1:57.62[49.50]
3BLD PB: 26.53
2-7 BLD relay
successful 3BLD on bmx
6BLD explosions mix
first 7BLD success
first megaminx BLD success
first UWR (6x6 bld)
3BLD while riding BMX backwards fails: attempt #1, attempt #2
MCO 2016
"I wasn't expecting to see something cooler than the magic trick"
memorizing 30 binaries: 1.65 single, 1.92 avg5, 2.206 avg12


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 1, 2014)

4BLD PB
9:02.33[3:11.68] L Uw2 U B' U B Fw D' L Rw' U Rw' D2 L B' L2 Rw2 B2 Fw2 R2 F2 Uw2 R F' Uw' Rw' U' L' U' L' Rw' Fw' D2 B2 R Fw U2 B' U2 F 

Not even sub-9 though :/


----------



## ilikecubing (Mar 1, 2014)

3BLD Mean of 3 NR 1:09 and official single PB 1:02

Not that very impressive, but yeah, I'm happy about the NR!!!!!


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 2, 2014)

ilikecubing said:


> 3BLD Mean of 3 NR 1:09 and official single PB 1:02
> 
> Not that very impressive, but yeah, I'm happy about the NR!!!!!



Congratulations!


----------



## mycube (Mar 2, 2014)

3:20.21 Dw Bw' Dw2 Bw2 D' Rw' U Uw Dw L' Bw' U' Bw2 Dw2 R' Uw2 Dw' Rw' Uw2 Lw' Fw' Uw' F2 Bw' B Rw' D' F' Bw' Uw' F2 Dw2 Fw2 Dw' D' F Bw' B Uw' B


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 3, 2014)

Finally got an 11/11!

34:56.97[18:38.12]

Happy with the memo time, but went super safe on execution. Still fastest overall attempt.


----------



## mande (Mar 3, 2014)

ilikecubing said:


> 3BLD Mean of 3 NR 1:09 and official single PB 1:02
> 
> Not that very impressive, but yeah, I'm happy about the NR!!!!!



Congrats!
This is the second time in the last month I've had to change my sig 

My accomplishment: 4BLD official sub 8 finally. Neither exec nor memo were great. I'm aiming for sub 7 in my next comp.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Mar 3, 2014)

4BLD 3:39 (1:54) on a somewhat easy hand scramble today. Just a casual solve and I get PB, should probably have been faster though.


----------



## PianoCube (Mar 3, 2014)

There's now more than 100 people that have an official 5BLD success.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 4, 2014)

4BLD mo3 PB by over 1:20

Mean of 3: 9:22.09


Spoiler



1. 9:11.33[3:38.00] R' F' L B' U Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 L2 R' Fw U D' Uw2 R2 Fw2 U2 B' Fw R' L B L2 R U L F U D' Uw Rw F2 B R' B2 Rw2 B U2 R' L' 
2. 9:16.30[3:03.80] D' Uw Rw' L2 Uw2 B' Uw' U' Rw' L2 F2 U B' U' B D2 B Uw2 B2 Uw' B' Rw' R' F' Fw' D' U Uw' B' F' Fw2 Rw2 D U' Uw' F Rw' F' Rw2 U 
3. 9:38.63[4:24.94] Fw D2 Fw' Rw' L U2 L' R F2 R' L2 Rw F2 L2 Uw2 Fw' Uw' R' U2 B2 D' B' Fw2 U2 R F2 D2 Rw' Fw Uw2 B L' U2 Uw2 B Uw Fw L' D2 L'



Edit: became a 9:22.09 avg5 PB

Also, first sub-9 success 
8:40.93[3:18.27] Rw2 Uw R' B R' U' R' Uw' Fw L U' Rw2 B' R B Fw Rw' L Fw' R' Fw D2 Uw U L' Fw B2 L Fw L2 Rw U F Fw D2 R Uw Fw' F L2


----------



## bryson azzopard (Mar 4, 2014)

6BLD success 56:31.95 my #7 attempt yay! my best reaction I think yet #volume warning 
weekly comp #9 scramble 
L D' U2 B 2U2 B 3F2 3U' B2 2B2 2D2 2U' 3R R2 D 2F2 2D 3U 2L' 2D2 2B' 2F U' B' 2F' 2R2 B' 2B 3F2 F2 2L 3U' 2U2 U' F' 2L2 2D2 3U 2U' U2 B R' 3U' L2 F' U' 3F' 3U2 L R2 3F2 2D B' 3U B' 2B' R2 U' F 3U2 R' 3U 2U 2B' 3F' 2L2 2D 2F D2 2D
video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wawTh8DCbk


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 4, 2014)

Grats Bryson, I can tell your reaction will be amazing so upload fast pls


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 4, 2014)

bryson azzopard said:


> 6BLD success 56:31.95 my #7 attempt yay! scramble from the weekly comp 9 ill post the scramble later and a link in this post with the video when I upload it later sometime


I saw you posted in here and I thought "Bryson must have gotten a 6BLD success"

Congrats!


----------



## Ollie (Mar 4, 2014)

4:32.94[1:52] with a pop  - D b L u2 r' B2 d2 f B' l2 b2 u' f2 l' B2 L l F2 f' d2 R L F' U F2 U2 D2 L2 r2 F U' L' F b' D f D' U2 b' f' r2 B' b' R u' U' R' B2 r d2 U' u2 r R' f' d' R' f B b2


----------



## DuffyEdge (Mar 4, 2014)

Ollie said:


> 4:32.94[1:52] with a pop  - D b L u2 r' B2 d2 f B' l2 b2 u' f2 l' B2 L l F2 f' d2 R L F' U F2 U2 D2 L2 r2 F U' L' F b' D f D' U2 b' f' r2 B' b' R u' U' R' B2 r d2 U' u2 r R' f' d' R' f B b2



Nice! How much time was lost?


----------



## Roman (Mar 5, 2014)

6x6 BLD 14:00.73 [6:21]. Slow memo and pauses during execution. I finished learning speed-optimized x-centers and have been trying to adapt them to obliques during this solve. In some cases it's good, but not always.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 6, 2014)

Not nearly as impressive as Roman, but got a 4BLD PB 
8:21.24[2:50.06]


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 6, 2014)

I guess this goes here.

3.232 8puzzle bld average of 50. Session restarts after 1 DNF ,in ben199123's Sim, even if the average would not be a DNF. Best I've done is 78 solves. Also, I am just tracking the pieces in my head so memo is like half a second.


----------



## Ollie (Mar 6, 2014)

My 10th sub-5 5bld today with a 4:59.34[1:57] on video, lots of pauses and undoing cycles :/ but time to chase down sub-5 ao5s and a sub-4 single! Just a bit more work on memo and tps


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 6, 2014)

Nice work Ollie!

Doing 10 5blds in a day is insane, let alone 10 sub-5 successes.


----------



## Ollie (Mar 6, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> Nice work Ollie!
> 
> Doing 10 5blds in a day is insane, let alone 10 sub-5 successes.



Haha, I meant it was my 10th ever, and I got it today! Ty though


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 6, 2014)

Oh, that makes more sense, haha. But GJ, WR expectance increases more. No pressure of course.


----------



## Ollie (Mar 6, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> Oh, that makes more sense, haha. But GJ, WR expectance increases more. No pressure of course.



Maybe I shouldn't post for a while


----------



## Iggy (Mar 6, 2014)

3:06.28 4BLD, PB for now. Only my 3rd sub 3:10 lol. I want a sub 3


----------



## mycube (Mar 6, 2014)

35.13 R2 F2 D' L2 U2 R2 L2 D' F2 D2 U' R U' B2 R2 D2 F' D U R' F

Best average of 5: 43.67
11-15 - 51.66 (DNF) (35.13) 40.13 39.23

11. 51.66 U2 B2 D B2 D L2 B2 D F2 R2 U L' R2 U R F' D' L D2 B L' U'
12. DNF L2 D F2 R2 F2 U B2 U' B2 D' B2 R L F U' B2 L2 F2 L' F2 D' U'
13. 35.13 R2 F2 D' L2 U2 R2 L2 D' F2 D2 U' R U' B2 R2 D2 F' D U R' F
14. 40.13 D' R2 L2 U L2 U B2 D F2 U2 L' U' B' U2 R' B' F2 D2 L2 U'
15. 39.23 U R2 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 U' R2 L2 F2 R F2 L' B' F2 R D' F' U R' D'

edit:
okay wtf 
4bld
3:15.82 L' Uw2 R U' B Uw' Dw L2 Uw2 Dw F2 Bw2 L2 Bw Lw2 R Dw' Lw2 D' Fw' L' Fw U2 R' D2 Lw2 Dw Rw' D' Lw2 D' Fw U2 Lw2 Fw Lw' F L Lw2 R


----------



## Iggy (Mar 7, 2014)

^Nice mycube

2:57.29 R U2 R2 u D' B f2 U2 D u' R U D' R' f B' r2 u' L D2 r R' F R L2 B2 L U' f2 u2 f R r f2 R2 F' r F2 R u2 

Finally

Edit: lol another one

2:58.54 f r' R2 U' B r D L' r B2 R2 B2 D2 L' R2 u R B' L' R f R2 U u L' D' r' U f2 u2 B f' D B2 R F B r2 f L2

Really easy scramble this time

Edit 2:
2:57.29, 2:58.54, 3:39.62, 3:20.46, DNF(3:43.70) = 3:19.54 avg5

First 3 solves make a 3:11.82 mo3


----------



## mycube (Mar 7, 2014)

thanks Iggy, nice results too  gogo more sub3s!

average of 5 pb:
Best average of 5: 42.52
13-17 - (39.10) 46.52 (DNF) 41.77 39.26

13. 39.10 U B2 U L2 B2 D' U2 B2 R2 D' L2 F' U2 L F R' L' F L' B' F U
14. 46.52 B2 D R2 D2 U2 B2 R2 U R2 D2 R' D B D2 U' L' D' R L' D U2
15. DNF U2 L2 D' F2 D' U2 R2 U L2 B2 U2 L B' L' D' U' F D B U L
16. 41.77 U R2 D R2 B2 U L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L B' U R D' U' B U2 B L U2
17. 39.26 U F2 L2 B2 D' L2 B2 D R2 F2 L U' B' L D B D2 F2 L B D


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 8, 2014)

4BLD PB single and mo3

Mean of 3: 8:32.22
1. 8:32.76[3:19.24] 
2. 8:45.15[3:26.21] U2 Uw2 Fw' D' Uw' Rw B' R' D2 L U' R' B2 Rw' D R' D2 Fw Uw2 U' F' B' Rw' L2 D' R' Fw' U2 Uw2 B2 R2 U' Rw' Uw2 L U D R2 B' Rw' 
3. 8:18.75[3:00.92] D2 U2 Uw F L' Rw U2 L2 F L2 U B F Rw' B2 Uw' Fw2 Uw L' Rw U Rw R' U' F2 B' Uw' D2 L' Fw R Uw2 U' F' L Fw Rw' Uw' Fw' L


----------



## qaz (Mar 8, 2014)

49.76[17.11] R D' L' F' L2 U D F' L B U' F2 L2 F2 B2 D L2 F2 R2 B2 D2

first sub-50, straight 7/11 memo


----------



## PianoCube (Mar 8, 2014)

22:24 official 4BLD.


----------



## Iggy (Mar 8, 2014)

11/15 in 40:01.02. First 15-cube attempt. Sub 37 is possible I think


----------



## NZCuber (Mar 9, 2014)

Finally after many tries I get my first ever blind solve on a 3x3. Yay me.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 10, 2014)

Iggy said:


> 11/15 in 40:01.02. First 15-cube attempt. Sub 37 is possible I think


You should totally go for AsR. Seems like you could easily fit 20+ cubes into an hour.

First sub-8 4BLD
7:58.70[3:10.42] Rw D2 Rw Uw2 Rw D2 L' Fw2 Uw' D' F' R' D' Rw' U2 R' Uw' D2 Fw F2 R D2 Uw' R L' D' Rw' L R' Fw' U2 B R2 D2 F' Rw2 Fw' L2 B2 U'


----------



## yoinneroid (Mar 10, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> You should totally go for AsR. Seems like you could easily fit 20+ cubes into an hour.



No don't, leave a slot of any random bld asr for me before you crush every bld asrs XD

some random bld accomplishment
41.96[25.19] L' B2 L' U2 L D2 B2 U2 F2 L' U2 B F' U' B' U2 L' B2 F' U2 L2 
lolwut


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 11, 2014)

2nd sub-8, PB by >45 seconds

7:11.14[2:40.36] D2 Uw' L2 D' Uw R' Fw R Uw2 Rw' D2 B2 Uw2 F' L2 Fw' L D' L2 F2 Uw U2 B' F' Fw' U Fw2 U2 Rw' D' B Uw2 F2 Rw' B' Rw2 D' F2 Fw B


----------



## mycube (Mar 11, 2014)

3:10.27 F' L' Dw' D' Fw B' D R D' F' R2 U Rw2 Bw2 Rw' Dw2 F D2 R' Fw B2 Rw' U' Lw' Fw' R2 Fw' B L2 Lw F' Bw2 B2 D Bw Lw' Uw2 Bw' B Lw
double parity  would have been 3ish without them, 1:23 memo


----------



## PhD (Mar 13, 2014)

I just solved my first cube BLD! It was my first try on full cube! I am so happy! I had no parity and no twisted cornors or edges, so I guess i was a bit lucky, but it's still awesome!! My first solve


----------



## cuboy63 (Mar 13, 2014)

4bld session. Bold is UWR (I think) 2:22.45 ao5. Also a 2:22.35 mo3.

2:08.39, 2:36.22, DNF(2:25.35), *2:17.95, 2:25.05, 2:24.05, DNF(2:36.05), 2:18.25*, DNF(2:33.96)


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 13, 2014)

That is insanely amazing.


----------



## Iggy (Mar 13, 2014)

cuboy63 said:


> 4bld session. Bold is UWR (I think) 2:22.45 ao5. Also a 2:22.35 mo3.
> 
> 2:08.39, 2:36.22, DNF(2:25.35), *2:17.95, 2:25.05, 2:24.05, DNF(2:36.05), 2:18.25*, DNF(2:33.96)



Damn, nice


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 14, 2014)

14/18 1:09:55.69[40:29.19]
First try bigger than 12 cubes.

Twice, I started executing the wrong room for a cube. One of them I had to undo the whole thing (ended up 2/2 off, don't know if the other one was the other DNF). 
Another one I forgot parity and tried to fix it (ended up oriented wrong and a mess). The other one was the last one and it was off by quite a bit. Probably because I rushed it.

Hopefully I can post a sub-1 higher points multi in a few days.


----------



## porkynator (Mar 14, 2014)

Yeah I can still do 3BLD

PB
21.43[7.13] L B2 R U2 L2 D2 U2 F2 D2 L' R F' U2 L B2 F L' D' R

y' U2 L D' L' U2 L D L' y (8/8)
R2 x' D' z R2 U2 R D R' U2 R D' R z' D x R2 (13/21)
L' U R U' L U R' U' (8/29)

L' y' U L2 U' M U L2 U' M' F (10/39)
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R (11/50)
M U' L U M' U' L' U (8/58)
U R' U' M' U R U' M (8/66)
U R2 U' M2 U R2 U' M2 (8/740)

74 STM / 14.30 s = 5.175 TPS


----------



## Applecow (Mar 14, 2014)

nice but wtf is the second comm 
y' R [D2, R U' R'] R' y


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 14, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Yeah I can still do 3BLD
> 
> PB
> 21.43[7.13] L B2 R U2 L2 D2 U2 F2 D2 L' R F' U2 L B2 F L' D' R


Damn that's fast.

I'm liking my weisu.
PB avg of 5 and PB mo3 (8:06.03). All double parity except the last, which had edge parity.

Average of 5: 8:42.91


Spoiler



*1. 8:09.07[3:10.37] B2 Rw U2 D' Uw' Fw F2 D' U2 R2 F2 Uw Rw Uw' U2 D' L R2 U Rw2 Fw2 D' Rw2 L D Rw2 R2 Uw' Fw2 Uw' Rw2 D' B2 Rw U2 B Rw F2 R2 Rw' 
2. (7:37.16[3:13.23]) B2 F Uw2 R' B Uw U2 L2 B Rw2 Uw' R B' L D R2 Fw2 Rw2 U' D' L2 Fw L2 Uw F' Rw' D R' B2 Uw2 D2 R' F2 L2 Fw2 U' F2 Rw2 U2 D 
3. 8:31.87[3:12.00] Fw2 B D2 Fw2 D U2 L U Fw2 Rw Fw' R2 Uw2 Fw Rw D' B Uw' U R2 U R2 Rw F2 Fw2 L' Fw' B2 R' Rw2 F2 B2 U2 B2 F2 Fw' Uw' U Fw' U' *
4. 9:27.78[3:54.06] R2 Uw' U' Rw F B2 R2 Uw2 B' R F B' Uw D' Rw F2 D2 L2 Rw' R Uw2 U Rw2 D2 R2 Fw2 R' L2 F' Uw' F2 L B' Rw Uw D' Rw L' R2 Fw' 
5. (DNF(7:57.33)[3:31.51]) R' B2 L' R2 Fw L' U B2 Uw Fw2 U L2 Rw R' F' Fw' R F2 U' Fw' L' Uw' Fw' U2 D' R F B' U' Fw2 F R2 F' U' B2 Fw2 R B Fw Uw



Edit: PB single 7:07.20[2:49.40]

Also improved the average of 5 to 8:32.27


----------



## Ollie (Mar 14, 2014)

cuboy63 said:


> 4bld session. Bold is UWR (I think) 2:22.45 ao5. Also a 2:22.35 mo3.
> 
> 2:08.39, 2:36.22, DNF(2:25.35), *2:17.95, 2:25.05, 2:24.05, DNF(2:36.05), 2:18.25*, DNF(2:33.96)



Yep, UWR, I posted 2:23.51, (2:18.64), 2:22.35, (2:36.31), 2:23.93 = 2:23.26 Ao5 to FB a while ago. GJ boy, shall we race to something? 

Are you using a Weisu now?


----------



## cuboy63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Yep, UWR, I posted 2:23.51, (2:18.64), 2:22.35, (2:36.31), 2:23.93 = 2:23.26 Ao5 to FB a while ago. GJ boy, shall we race to something?
> 
> Are you using a Weisu now?



Thanks, I'm on break this week though so idk how much I will be practicing once I get back to school.

Yep, I am using a Weisu for BLD, although I still prefer SS v3 for speed.


----------



## Ollie (Mar 14, 2014)

cuboy63 said:


> Yep, I am using a Weisu for BLD, although I still prefer SS v3 for speed.



Same here, any comps with 4BLD coming up?


----------



## cuboy63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Same here, any comps with 4BLD coming up?



There won't be 4BLD at Toronto comps but they may have it in Ottawa (which is in May). And I may go to Nats, but that's a long time away.


----------



## Ollie (Mar 14, 2014)

cuboy63 said:


> There won't be 4BLD at Toronto comps but they may have it in Ottawa (which is in May). And I may go to Nats, but that's a long time away.



Despite my obvious bias, it would be nice to see more 4BLD in Canada, it's a shame to let that speed go to waste


----------



## DrKorbin (Mar 14, 2014)

:-/ My Weisu sucks. Both for bld and speed.


----------



## EMI (Mar 14, 2014)

DrKorbin said:


> :-/ My Weisu sucks. Both for bld and speed.



Get an Aosu, it's good for both


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Mar 14, 2014)

4BLD PB: 5:17.27 

Rw2 R' Fw L Rw R' U' Fw' B' U2 R U2 B' U Uw' F' Fw2 B' D R Fw Rw' U' Fw B L2 R2 Uw L' B' D R2 Fw U' Uw2 L' Rw' F D2 R'

Easy centers


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 15, 2014)

^nice

4BLD PB: 7:04.95[2:54.80] D Uw2 R D2 R F2 Fw2 R' U2 D' Rw' Fw' F2 U2 R2 L' U Fw2 Uw2 Rw' F2 Fw L' D2 F2 Fw2 B' Uw' U' F2 R2 Rw Uw' U' R L' Uw2 D Fw2 B' 

Although the mo3 included a 7:07 and a 6:36 DNF by 2 centers. Would have been sub-7 mo3, and first sub-8.

*Edit:* Woop, got me a sub-7. 
6:45.98[2:39.29]
R2 Uw R Fw' R Rw' D' Fw U Fw' L' F2 B' R L Uw2 L' B Rw' L R2 Fw2 B' Rw2 B D Uw R2 D L' F2 Fw2 L2 F Rw Uw2 Fw2 Uw' L2 Uw'


----------



## szalejot (Mar 15, 2014)

1:24.33 - first sub1:30 :-D
Quite easy scramble, 3 corners already in their places.


----------



## porkynator (Mar 15, 2014)

number of times: 72/100
best time: 23.20
worst time: 47.41
best mo3: 29.35 (σ = 1.89)
current avg5: 39.69 (σ = 1.37)
best avg5: 31.18 (σ = 0.90)
best avg12: 35.72 (σ = 3.85)
session mean: 35.24



Spoiler



30.21[9.62], 31.98[10.69], 31.34[9.38], 35.06[11.84], (26.02[8.41]), 30.91[9.37], 32.61[12.14], 37.31[11.60], DNF(37.85)[11.82], 34.25[11.64], DNF(36.62)[11.48], 38.04[?], DNF(26.98)[10.16], DNF(36.00)[17.36], 36.49[11.18], (27.20[9.80]), 30.06[11.81], 30.78[9.93], 39.92[12.40], 38.43[14.33], 38.67[14.04], DNF(33.10)[9.48], 37.06[13.30], (27.14[8.72]), DNF(38.03)[14.03], DNF(28.94)[11.65], DNF(36.78)[14.47], 35.86[12.37], 32.72[11.91], DNF(34.88)[13.19], 31.39[9.10], 36.77[?], DNF(34.00)[12.74], DNF(38.11)[11.72], DNF(41.24)[14.04], 30.33[9.96], DNF(38.36)[12.85], DNF(39.03)[9.82], 34.84[11.51], 46.22[13.54], 38.99[14.78], 46.10[14.48], 33.65[12.77], 35.77[11.51], 34.95[10.62], DNF(32.89)[11.64], 35.93[12.36], 40.50[16.71], 32.71[10.65], 39.39[?], DNF(33.13)[12.64], 31.51[12.05], 34.55[11.55], 32.09[11.13], 35.20[14.46], 29.95[10.21], 42.56[13.67], 32.76[11.17], DNF(34.81)[10.53], DNF(37.98)[13.27], 43.62[12.24], 31.51[9.64], 34.86[12.23], DNF(35.94)[11.44], 29.66[9.96], 33.96[12.70], DNF(37.40)[11.32], 34.34[8.81], 47.41[11.66], 40.21[12.50], 35.40[13.97], 34.20[12.16], 34.53[12.49], 33.99[10.96], DNF(33.11)[10.65], 30.88[9.10], DNF(40.99)[40.27], DNF(33.43)[11.21], 33.32[11.64], (DNF(43.39)[12.14]), (DNF(31.99)[13.40]), (23.20[7.63]), 31.44[10.06], (DNF(30.54)[10.25]), (DNF(34.65)[8.91]), 34.31[12.18], 38.30[13.61], 40.00[10.05], 35.45[12.25], 34.96[12.79], 36.69[11.18], 41.52[12.44], 40.41[16.38], (27.84[9.83]), (DNF(38.93)[14.77]), 38.24[11.34], 43.65[11.53], 34.21[11.77], 40.96[15.34], 39.86[14.76]


----------



## mande (Mar 16, 2014)

Multi: 7/9 in 29:51.61[19:00.53]
2 DNF's were exec mistakes...in one of them the cube slipped towards the end. From the looks of it, it was pretty close to solved though. The second cube was an M move off with a couple of corners unsolved.
Accomplishment because first sub 30 attempt for 9 cubes 
Pretty decent result too for me


----------



## mycube (Mar 16, 2014)

woho 
30.95 L2 D2 L2 U F2 U B2 D U2 F2 U' F D2 F2 L D' B R B U' F

[R' D R, E']
R B [M2, B L' B'] B' R'
L2 u [M2, U R' U'] u' L2
y [L2, U M' U'] y'

[R D R', U]
z2 x' [R U R2 U' R', F2]
z' l' R' [D2, R U R'] R2 (executed as A-Perm)


----------



## Iggy (Mar 16, 2014)

mycube said:


> woho
> 30.95 L2 D2 L2 U F2 U B2 D U2 F2 U' F D2 F2 L D' B R B U' F
> 
> [R' D R, E']
> ...



Nice


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 17, 2014)

4BLD PBs

single: 6:27.63[2:27.31] F' L U' Fw2 F' L2 Rw2 D' L2 F2 B' R B R Fw2 R2 Rw' Uw2 R2 Fw D B Uw' B Rw' R' F R2 D Rw' B L' R' U' L F Rw' Uw' B F 
avg5: 8:10.58


Spoiler



1. 7:07.89[2:59.67] 
2. 9:06.96 
3. (DNF(7:18.21)[3:12.36]) 
4. (6:27.63[2:27.31]) F' L U' Fw2 F' L2 Rw2 D' L2 F2 B' R B R Fw2 R2 Rw' Uw2 R2 Fw D B Uw' B Rw' R' F R2 D Rw' B L' R' U' L F Rw' Uw' B F 
5. 8:16.90[2:49.52] L F' Uw2 D2 Fw2 B D' L U Fw2 L2 D' Rw2 Fw' F2 L2 Uw' U' B Fw2 R' Uw L2 R2 D' F' Fw2 Rw2 U2 F D R2 B U' B' Fw' F Uw D' U'


----------



## Iggy (Mar 17, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> 4BLD PBs
> 
> single: 6:27.63[2:27.31] F' L U' Fw2 F' L2 Rw2 D' L2 F2 B' R B R Fw2 R2 Rw' Uw2 R2 Fw D B Uw' B Rw' R' F R2 D Rw' B L' R' U' L F Rw' Uw' B F
> avg5: 8:10.58
> ...



Nice, you're improving fast :tu


----------



## mycube (Mar 17, 2014)

final sub3!! 
2:58.83 U Lw B' U Bw R2 Fw' L' Lw' Bw L2 R F Bw L2 Lw' R Fw Bw Uw' F Lw2 D2 Fw2 Bw' B2 D2 F2 Bw Uw' Dw Fw2 B Rw' Bw' B' U' Dw Bw' Lw2
ca. 1:30 memo


----------



## qaz (Mar 18, 2014)

Average of 5: 1:04.58
1. (DNF(1:08.80)) B2 U R2 U F2 D' U' F2 L2 U L B2 U L' D B L B2 U2 F2 
2. 1:11.77 F B2 L' F' R D F' B' R2 D B2 R2 B' U2 B2 R2 B' L2 F R2 
3. (54.80) U L2 F2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 U L2 D2 B' R B' R' D' R' F' L' D' R 
4. 1:03.03 F2 U2 F2 D2 R' B2 L U2 L2 D2 L2 F' L F R2 D F' L' D U F' 
5. 58.95 L2 D2 F' U2 B2 D2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B' D' L D2 F R D R B' D B2

yay counting sub-1


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 18, 2014)

16/16 59:48.13[36:45.85] 

From the weekly comp.


----------



## Iggy (Mar 18, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> 16/16 59:48.13[36:45.85]
> 
> From the weekly comp.



Damn, nice. That's sub my PB


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 18, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Damn, nice. That's sub my PB


Thanks! it feels pretty good to be sub-you at something haha.


----------



## thatkid (Mar 18, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> 16/16 59:48.13[36:45.85]
> 
> From the weekly comp.



I'll have to practice hard if I want that OcR


----------



## A Leman (Mar 18, 2014)

2:52.65 F f2 B2 R' u2 R2 F U2 B' D F r2 R U2 D B f' F' L2 U D L2 F' f2 U L2 D' U2 r' u2 F D2 u2 F f2 r' f r U' B


----------



## Ollie (Mar 18, 2014)

A Leman said:


> 2:52.65 F f2 B2 R' u2 R2 F U2 B' D F r2 R U2 D B f' F' L2 U D L2 F' f2 U L2 D' U2 r' u2 F D2 u2 F f2 r' f r U' B



First sub-3??


----------



## Ollie (Mar 18, 2014)

4:55.89, 4:49.39, 5:13.10 = *4:59.46 Mo3 5BLD*, I think tis PB.  Screwed up the Ao5 though


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Mar 18, 2014)

Ollie said:


> 4:55.89, 4:49.39, 5:13.10 = *4:59.46 Mo3 5BLD*, I think tis PB.  Screwed up the Ao5 though



What? Whoa. That's amazing. GJ. But what happens in competitions? You can get a successful MO3 that's all sub WR by at least 50 seconds, but you DNFed all but 2 5BLD solves in competition? Is it just nerves or something? I can imagine that anxiety might be death to memo.


----------



## Ollie (Mar 19, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> What? Whoa. That's amazing. GJ. But what happens in competitions? You can get a successful MO3 that's all sub WR by at least 50 seconds, but you DNFed all but 2 5BLD solves in competition? Is it just nerves or something? I can imagine that anxiety might be death to memo.



Yeah, it's usually silly mistakes, but normally memo is fine. I've had sub 2:30 memos and and it's usually sub-3, but my last 3 DNFs were: doing an accidental y rotation right at the start, two centers off, and then a pop on a solve which probably would've been sub-6. Accuracy at home is normally around 50% so I just need to wait


----------



## qaz (Mar 19, 2014)

43.52 F2 R2 U F2 U2 B2 D' B2 U L2 F2 L' U' F' R' B' L' F' U L2 R
second single pb today!

also
59.58, (DNF(1:09.95)), (59.29), 59.75, 1:05.73 = 1:01.69


----------



## A Leman (Mar 19, 2014)

Ollie said:


> First sub-3??



Yes!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 19, 2014)

Ollie said:


> 4:55.89, 4:49.39, 5:13.10 = *4:59.46 Mo3 5BLD*, I think tis PB.  Screwed up the Ao5 though


Awesome! UWR I take it?

Haven't done 3bld in a while, but I think 4bld and multi helped me out.
PB mo3 (1:08.55) and avg5.

Average of 5: 1:09.71
1. 1:08.91[17.62] L2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 B2 D B2 D R F' L2 U B2 F D L' R' B2 
2. (DNF(1:20.38)[25.59]) F2 D' U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D' U2 F2 L' D B' L R' B' L' U' B2 R F 
3. (1:05.42[19.98]) B2 D2 R2 F2 L D2 U2 B2 D2 R F2 U R' B2 L R' B R2 F 
4. 1:11.21[22.26] B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 D' L2 U L B' R2 D R U' B2 L2 F' L U' 
5. 1:09.01[23.48] D B2 D' L2 R2 D' F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F D' L' B' L2 D L' D' F2 U2


----------



## bryson azzopard (Mar 19, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> Awesome! UWR I take it?
> 
> Haven't done 3bld in a while, but I think 4bld and multi helped me out.
> PB mo3 (1:08.55) and avg5.
> ...



5BLD times? also make sure im going to practice 4BLD and 5BLD to make sure I have a better official result then you  my 4BLD is 6:20.xx so im just still ahead of you  (this isn't an indication for you to practice more either  )


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 19, 2014)

bryson azzopard said:


> 5BLD times? also make sure im going to practice 4BLD and 5BLD to make sure I have a better official result then you  my 4BLD is 6:20.xx so im just still ahead of you  (this isn't an indication for you to practice more either  )


I don't have a 5x5, so you're ahead of me there 
Sorry but I just beat your 4BLD time
(6:18.33[2:20.21])

Also, mo3 and avg5 PBs. Saved well over a minute on each of them 

Mean of 3: 6:51.18


Spoiler



1. 6:24.57[2:33.76] L' F L B2 D L D2 Uw' U' Fw2 U B F Uw F2 D' U' Fw' Uw D Rw2 L Fw' B L' Rw2 D2 Rw' L' U2 D2 B' Fw2 R D2 L2 Fw2 Uw U2 F2 
2. 6:18.33[2:20.21] R' L2 D2 Uw' R2 L2 Rw2 F2 D2 Fw' L2 U D Fw2 Rw2 L2 Fw2 Rw' B' Rw' B' D2 L B F' L2 D' Rw' U2 Fw R B' Fw' U2 Rw Uw2 Fw2 U2 B' Fw2 
3. 7:50.63[3:22.14] D R F' Fw2 B' Uw2 L' R2 Rw2 D Fw' Rw' L2 D' R Uw2 Rw' Uw R2 Fw' B' U B' Rw U2 B' Uw D' L' B2 Uw F Uw' R' D Fw Rw2 B R' L



Average of 5: 6:57.15


Spoiler



1. 6:24.57[2:33.76] L' F L B2 D L D2 Uw' U' Fw2 U B F Uw F2 D' U' Fw' Uw D Rw2 L Fw' B L' Rw2 D2 Rw' L' U2 D2 B' Fw2 R D2 L2 Fw2 Uw U2 F2 
2. (6:18.33[2:20.21]) R' L2 D2 Uw' R2 L2 Rw2 F2 D2 Fw' L2 U D Fw2 Rw2 L2 Fw2 Rw' B' Rw' B' D2 L B F' L2 D' Rw' U2 Fw R B' Fw' U2 Rw Uw2 Fw2 U2 B' Fw2 
3. 7:50.63[3:22.14] D R F' Fw2 B' Uw2 L' R2 Rw2 D Fw' Rw' L2 D' R Uw2 Rw' Uw R2 Fw' B' U B' Rw U2 B' Uw D' L' B2 Uw F Uw' R' D Fw Rw2 B R' L 
4. 6:36.26[2:29.86] L' Fw B2 Uw2 U2 R2 L D2 L Uw R F D Rw2 L2 R' B2 L B R D B' Fw F' Rw2 D2 F2 D' Uw' U' Fw' U2 Fw2 U2 Fw' D2 F' U' D2 L' 
5. (DNF(6:49.61)[2:33.42]) R Uw' D2 Rw2 F Rw' Fw' F2 B2 Uw2 L Rw' B' R' Rw F2 Rw2 Fw' B2 R' B' Rw' L' F U' F' R2 B2 Rw F' U' F B D' L Rw' R2 U' F2 Rw2


----------



## bryson azzopard (Mar 19, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> I don't have a 5x5, so you're ahead of me there
> Sorry but I just beat your 4BLD time
> (6:18.33[2:20.21])
> 
> ...



did you really have to go ahead and do that?  but good job man congrats well deserved


----------



## qaz (Mar 19, 2014)

yay got sub-1!

Average of 5: 58.96
1. 59.88 L2 U2 R2 B2 L' B' R U R2 B D2 F D2 F2 U2 D2 R2 B 
2. 59.57 B R2 D2 L2 F' L2 F U2 R2 D2 F2 D' R2 F' L' B2 R D' L' D R2 
3. (1:01.95) R2 D' L2 B2 L2 U R2 U' F2 U2 R' B' L F' L R' B' F2 L' R' U' 
4. (54.97) B' D2 F2 L2 D2 B U2 L2 F' L2 D' U B' R B L' U2 F' L2 U2 
5. 57.43 F2 R2 B2 R2 D' B2 U F2 R2 F2 D2 R' D2 B F' U2 B' U B2 F 

last scramble was super easy, which was good because I was really nervous 
also 58.12 mo3 pb


----------



## Iggy (Mar 23, 2014)

14/15 in 36:05.20, overall PB. First sup 11 points lol. Off by a few corners. Probably an execution mistake or something


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 23, 2014)

^Nice

16/17 53:09.33[33:04.03]

Not PB, but I'm happy with the time and closeness.
Some weird execution mistake. 4e/4c, but I can solve a 3x1x1 (destructively) by doing an R'


----------



## Iggy (Mar 23, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> ^Nice
> 
> 16/17 53:09.33[33:04.03]
> 
> ...



Wow that's fast! A 17/17 with that time would tie the AsR


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 23, 2014)

Haha yeah, I saw that when I refreshed myself on the OcR time.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 23, 2014)

Damn nice! OcR in a year maybe?


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 23, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Damn nice! OcR in a year maybe?


I'm planning on going for it at nationals.


----------



## mycube (Mar 23, 2014)

Best average of 5: 40.44
3-7 - 42.00 (DNF) (36.78) 39.51 39.80

last three solves are 38.70 mean and it's the first time having 3 times in a row sub40 


3. 42.00 R2 D' F2 U' R2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 U' R' F2 L F' L2 D U' R2 F' R'
4. DNF(40.89) U2 R2 U2 B2 D' R2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 F L2 U2 R B2 D' R2 D2 U2 B' U'
5. 36.78 B2 L2 F2 L2 U L2 D B2 D' B2 D2 F U' F' L2 D' L D' R B2 R2
6. 39.51 B2 D' F2 U' L2 U' L2 U F2 L2 U' F R' L U B' F' U B L2 U
7. 39.80 B2 U B2 R2 D' L2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' L' F R' L D' U' L D2 R2 B2 U


----------



## porkynator (Mar 23, 2014)

PB Avg5 (And maybe also Mo3)
Average of 5: 29.05
1. 30.60[8.52] D2 L' B' R2 U' L' D R2 B D B2 U F2 R2 F2 L2 D' R2 D' B2
2. 29.50[9.98] F2 D2 R' F2 L' R' D2 L B2 F2 D2 B' R D2 U L D' L' R2 F' R
3. (25.67[10.84]) B' U2 R2 B D2 L2 F' U2 F2 L2 D L U' R' F U' R' B R
4. 27.06[8.91] U' L2 R2 D L2 D2 L2 U' F2 D R2 B' U' L2 D2 F D' B2 R' U L
5. DNF B2 U' F2 L2 D R2 D2 L2 B2 D F2 R' B' D2 F2 R2 D' B2 L F2 U 

Mo3 27.41 (2-4)


----------



## mande (Mar 23, 2014)

13/15 in 57:12.61[37:51.45]

2nd cube off by a 3 cycle of edges (forgot to exec a letter pair)
9th cube off by 2 twisted corners (memod a wrong target sticker)

4th ever attempt at 15 cubes iirc. Previous results were 8, 7 and 6 (last one was ages ago, July last year in comp). Considering this, pretty satisfactory result for me.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 24, 2014)

17/18 in 57:17.70[34:50.46]

16/16 was slower, so PB for me.

Not quite sure what happened, but I know I made a mistake on that cube which I attempted to fix.


----------



## Iggy (Mar 24, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> 17/18 in 57:17.70[34:50.46]
> 
> 16/16 was slower, so PB for me.
> 
> Not quite sure what happened, but I know I made a mistake on that cube which I attempted to fix.



Nice :tu You're attempts make me wanna attempt something over 17 cubes


----------



## Tao Yu (Mar 24, 2014)

Best average of. 5: 36.58

1. 32.63 R U2 F2 U2 L D2 L' D2 B2 R U' R2 U L B' F R' B' D B2 
2. 36.17 U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 F R2 B' U2 B D B2 F2 R2 B' L' R2 D2 F D' 
3. 33.40 D' B U2 D' B L U B R F' L' B2 R F2 U2 L' F2 R F2 B2 R 
4. 01:22.87 R L' B R' U' B U2 L2 D R2 F2 B R2 U2 F U2 F D2 R2 F' 
5. 40.17 R2 D B2 F2 L2 D' U' B2 U' R2 D2 F U' B' R' F2 U' B' U B D2 



First 3 solves are a 34.07 mean of 3.

I've switched back to corners first execution.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 25, 2014)

^Good job! Have you switched for good or are you still going back and forth?

Multi PB - 18/18 in 57:45.04[33:31.64]
Had a big pause on one of them. I filmed it, but my iPod stopped recording with like 8 minutes left.


----------



## Iggy (Mar 25, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> ^Good job! Have you switched for good or are you still going back and forth?
> 
> Multi PB - 18/18 in 57:45.04[33:31.64]
> Had a big pause on one of them. I filmed it, but my iPod stopped recording with like 8 minutes left.



Awesome, gogo sub OcR


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 25, 2014)

Gotta get more cubes first


----------



## Ollie (Mar 25, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> ^Good job! Have you switched for good or are you still going back and forth?
> 
> Multi PB - 18/18 in 57:45.04[33:31.64]
> Had a big pause on one of them. I filmed it, but my iPod stopped recording with like 8 minutes left.



Hells yeah!


----------



## DeeDubb (Mar 25, 2014)

I did it! Took me over a half hour of preparation and memorization, but I finally solved a Rubik's Cube blindfolded! That's a pretty awesome feeling, unsure whether you are going to open your eyes and see a complete mess or a solved cube... I hope that feeling never gets old, but I'm pretty sure it will.


----------



## Iggy (Mar 25, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> I did it! Took me over a half hour of preparation and memorization, but I finally solved a Rubik's Cube blindfolded! That's a pretty awesome feeling, unsure whether you are going to open your eyes and see a complete mess or a solved cube... I hope that feeling never gets old, but I'm pretty sure it will.



Well done!


----------



## Goosly (Mar 25, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> I did it! Took me over a half hour of preparation and memorization, but I finally solved a Rubik's Cube blindfolded! That's a pretty awesome feeling, unsure whether you are going to open your eyes and see a complete mess or a solved cube... I hope that feeling never gets old, but I'm pretty sure it will.



GJ
When you get faster, the feeling is still awesome if you get a good time, but bad times are rather frustrating.


----------



## Tao Yu (Mar 25, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> ^Good job! Have you switched for good or are you still going back and forth?



I think I've switched for good. I kept on forgetting my corner memo when I used edges first. I also think the edges audio loops slowed me down. I don't have these problems with corners first.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 26, 2014)

I was working a little on success rate when I got PB avg5 (and mo3) 

1:19.92, 1:12.63, 1:35.49, (DNF(1:09.55)), (1:02.08) = 1:22.68
1:19.92, 1:12.63, 1:35.49 = 1:22.68

edit: Got DNF(1:03.06) by 2 moves right after


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 26, 2014)

First sub-4 blind, 3:57.48[1:48.90]. Unfortunately I don't have the scramble, but I'm just glad I got there.

EDIT:

Next success: 3:06.42[1:19.65] D2 L2 B U2 B' R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B U F' R F L' R' D F' L2 U2

It's _technically_ non-lucky, but it's so easy.


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Mar 27, 2014)

New 5BLD PB: 18:26.90 [6:23.77] B Dw' Lw Uw L2 Dw Lw' R' D' L' Lw2 U Uw2 D' Rw' Uw Rw Fw2 B' Uw' Fw2 Rw Bw' Rw Uw2 L Rw D L Uw Dw Bw' U B R U' B2 L2 Lw' R' F B2 Dw2 F U2 Uw D' F2 Bw' Dw' Bw2 Uw' L B Rw2 R2 F Lw2 Dw2 Rw2


----------



## mycube (Mar 27, 2014)

Lucas Wesche said:


> New 5BLD PB: 18:26.90 [6:23.77] B Dw' Lw Uw L2 Dw Lw' R' D' L' Lw2 U Uw2 D' Rw' Uw Rw Fw2 B' Uw' Fw2 Rw Bw' Rw Uw2 L Rw D L Uw Dw Bw' U B R U' B2 L2 Lw' R' F B2 Dw2 F U2 Uw D' F2 Bw' Dw' Bw2 Uw' L B Rw2 R2 F Lw2 Dw2 Rw2



congrats!
your execution is incredibly slow. I used to have times about 12-13 with 6 minutes memo. what is your exe method?


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Mar 27, 2014)

mycube said:


> congrats!
> your execution is incredibly slow. I used to have times about 12-13 with 6 minutes memo. what is your exe method?



Thanks! I use U2 for Centers, r2 for egdes and old Pochmann for corners.


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 28, 2014)

SUB 3 MINUTES

1. 2:58.30[1:36.91] D F2 D' R2 U R2 B2 D' U2 F2 R2 F D2 U2 B R' D2 B' R D F'

Wasn't even very easy, but I've been working on the journey method and audio pairs a lot. I used to repeat the memo to myself a few times and go over it again before solving, but now I just go straight after I've memorised.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 29, 2014)

4BLD PB - 6:12.06[2:04.78]

PB for memo too.


----------



## Tao Yu (Mar 29, 2014)

3BLD PB:

28.30 F2 U2 B2 F' U2 B R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D' F2 U' B2 U B' L B' U F' (6/10 lol)

Did not feel fast at all. I think I made some execution mistakes as well. No idea how I got this. I still average something crappy.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Mar 30, 2014)

4BLD session today, didn't think to note times properly since my accuracy has been poor recently
4:41, 5:02, (3:51), 4:44, (DNF(3:49))
Inconsistent times, but I'm happy to have so many successes. Last solve would have been 1:37 exec PB on a nice scramble (with really slow memo).


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 31, 2014)

First sub-1 in a while:
1. 58.53 D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 D B' D R' F' L2 U' L2 F U2 B'

edit: And a second right after 
59.06 L2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B' D2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 U2 F R B2 F2 L D B'

edit2: PB mo3 
(58.53), 59.06, 1:06.56 = 1:01.38

and the 1:06 was 6'/14


----------



## mande (Apr 1, 2014)

4BLD NR 6:36.66
(Prashanth had a 4:40 DNF by a few wings, that was really unlucky)

Also, multi 12/14 in 50:xx and 13/16 in 57:57 (not NR, but its cool to know that I can fit 16 cubes in an hour fairly comfortably)


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 1, 2014)

mande said:


> 4BLD NR 6:36.66
> (Prashanth had a 4:40 DNF by a few wings, that was really unlucky)
> 
> Also, multi 12/14 in 50:xx and 13/16 in 57:57 (not NR, but its cool to know that I can fit 16 cubes in an hour fairly comfortably)



Him? 
or him?


----------



## mande (Apr 1, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Him?
> or him?



Him 
He broke 5BLD NR with 15:49 or so. That was a super safe solve for him btw.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 3, 2014)

5BLD success! 4th attempt

36:16.50[11:36.63] 2nd scramble from weekly comp.


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 3, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> 5BLD success! 4th attempt
> 
> 36:16.50[11:36.63] 2nd scramble from weekly comp.



Congrats!!!!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 4, 2014)

4BLD PB - 6:03.68[2:08.15] Uw' R Rw2 D' U B' D2 Fw' D' Uw B' Uw' F L' U' L U2 Uw' L' Uw' Fw' Rw F Rw' Fw D' B2 Rw B' Rw L R2 Fw' Rw R2 Fw' F2 U Uw' Rw' 

No sub-6 
Double parity, but easy centers.


----------



## Iggy (Apr 4, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> 4BLD PB - 6:03.68[2:08.15] Uw' R Rw2 D' U B' D2 Fw' D' Uw B' Uw' F L' U' L U2 Uw' L' Uw' Fw' Rw F Rw' Fw D' B2 Rw B' Rw L R2 Fw' Rw R2 Fw' F2 U Uw' Rw'
> 
> No sub-6
> Double parity, but easy centers.



Nice! Congrats on your 5BLD success too, I only got mine on my 18th attempt or so lol

Also, I actually did some BLD today, yay. 3BLD though

42.23, 41.51, 42.10 = 41.95 mo3

From weekly comp. Not PB or anything, but dat consistency


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 5, 2014)

Not amazing or anything, but best solve in a while, and first solve of the day:
1. 55.32 B2 R F2 D2 L' R2 B2 R' B2 U2 R' D' B L' U2 F L2 F' R' F L2


----------



## mycube (Apr 6, 2014)

Ok this was nice!
6:29.77 Bw2 Uw2 L Rw' B F2 Dw B' Bw' R2 D' Dw' Fw2 D Dw2 B F2 R2 Bw' Rw Uw' Fw' D Dw2 B Rw' D2 Uw2 Bw Lw Rw2 Bw' L2 Lw2 Rw' B2 Fw' F' L Lw' Fw' Rw' D' Uw2 B D' Uw U' Lw' Fw2 Dw2 Fw2 Uw Lw R2 F2 D2 F Rw Fw
memo was about 3:10 I think, first sub7!

third scramble of the weekly competition.

memo reconstruction: (mostly german)


Spoiler



wings: letters: KU LB CF NQ DE TS JV RA HG IO WA (Parity)
(es ist) KUnst (ein) LoB (für) CornFlakes (aus) New Queensland (zu bekommen), (die an der) DEcke (in einer) TaSse (hängen für das) Joint Venture (im) RAdar (des) HandGelenks (auf der) IsOmatte (des) WAls [Parity]

xcenter: letters: AJ FS BH VL IN DR MG XQ SG
(in) AJax (hab ich am) FuSs (einen) BH, (der im) VerLauf (zu) INlinern (wird). (Dadurch kommt's zum) DRama (mit) MaGic XQ (im) SarG

+center: letters: FG EA NL UH MB VJ TK WQ
(ich hab am) FinGer (von) EA-Sports NonLucky (nen) UHu, (der ein) MegaByte (vom) VideoJournalist TacKer (nach) WotQuenne (zu) Counter Strike (bringt).

corners: letters: SU VQ AB LG
SchnUller VektorQuotient AB LieGe

edges: letters: PH IN LG QF SG (visual: UB flipped)
PH INliner LieGe Quality First SarG (visual: UB flipped)



I see I should work on my letter pair list, there are some pairs I really need better words


----------



## Iggy (Apr 6, 2014)

mycube said:


> Ok this was nice!
> 6:29.77 Bw2 Uw2 L Rw' B F2 Dw B' Bw' R2 D' Dw' Fw2 D Dw2 B F2 R2 Bw' Rw Uw' Fw' D Dw2 B Rw' D2 Uw2 Bw Lw Rw2 Bw' L2 Lw2 Rw' B2 Fw' F' L Lw' Fw' Rw' D' Uw2 B D' Uw U' Lw' Fw2 Dw2 Fw2 Uw Lw R2 F2 D2 F Rw Fw
> memo was about 3:10 I think, first sub7!
> 
> ...



Really nice! I should get back to 5BLD, I haven't done a solve since my competition 

Also, out of curiosity, how often do you review your memo and what order do you memo/solve?


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 9, 2014)

4BLD, First sub-6: 5:50.04[1:53.28]
From the weekly comp.


----------



## Ollie (Apr 9, 2014)

25/26 in 56:41.40[41:xx] - starting to figure out how to be accurate


----------



## Fawn (Apr 9, 2014)

I finally got my first blind success, but there's 2 catches; It was a hand scramble, and also SpeedBLD. I thought about doing more SpeedBLD because it's actually super fun and satisfying.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 10, 2014)

Ollie said:


> 25/26 in 56:41.40[41:xx] - starting to figure out how to be accurate



Maybe we'll see someone officially within 17 points of Maskow!

Nice job Ollie.


----------



## qaz (Apr 11, 2014)

shattered my 4BLD pb again:
5:10.04[2:39.81] F L2 Fw2 Rw2 L Fw' B2 F2 L' U Rw Uw' R' B Uw R2 U2 Rw' U F U' Rw' D2 Rw' B Fw2 Uw' U B2 Fw2 R2 Uw L R' B2 Fw' Uw2 L U B 

nice scramble, only 13 center targets

on a somewhat related note, my best 4BLD mean of 3 - 10:34.95, from 3 months ago - is now more than twice my best single.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 11, 2014)

Best in a while:

1. 52.40[26.44] B2 U F2 L2 R2 U B2 F2 R2 D2 U' B R' D U2 B L2 B2 L B F2


----------



## Iggy (Apr 12, 2014)

Finally!

*19/19 in 51:00.76*, first sub NR/AsR   Memo was kinda slow because I couldn't concentrate that well, so I didn't expect this


----------



## porkynator (Apr 12, 2014)

22.34 R' B U B R' D2 B R' U2 R2 L2 B R2 L2 D2 F B 

x2 L' U' L U' L U2 L R U R' U R U2 R' x2
D x' L2 U' R' U L2 U' R U x D'
L U' L2 U L D2 L' U' L D2 L U L'

x' U M' U' R U M U' R'
z' M2 U L' U' M2 U L U'
M' U R' U' M U R U'
x y M U M U2 M' U M'


----------



## Mikel (Apr 12, 2014)

I haven't done any 5x5 BLD since January because of my broken wrist and stuff. I decided to try an attempt today and got 19:30.22! Not bad for being rusty.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 13, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Finally!
> 
> *19/19 in 51:00.76*, first sub NR/AsR   Memo was kinda slow because I couldn't concentrate that well, so I didn't expect this


Congrats dude. Looks like you might be getting AsR some time soon!


----------



## yoinneroid (Apr 13, 2014)

15:25.69[10:23.10] Uw Lw' L' R2 B Rw B2 Uw2 Rw F2 Uw2 F R Fw2 Uw' F L B Rw2 Dw Rw' Uw' L' Dw' B2 Bw' Rw2 R2 Dw U D' Uw' F2 Lw L' F D F' U' Fw2 F B U' R D2 Bw' F2 D Lw Dw' Bw2 U Rw2 U Bw B' D' Uw' Fw2 F2 

yay first success since forever, and second attempt since singapore open I think


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 14, 2014)

> Getting super frustrated because of all the slow DNFs trying to go comms
> Decides to do one last solve, but without any corner comms
> 49.47[26.08] R2 F2 U2 B2 R F2 L' B2 D2 F2 U2 B L2 D L B D2 B2 L2 

Comms are seriously pissing me off now...

edit: I did use a couple 3-style algs though


----------



## Iggy (Apr 14, 2014)

yoinneroid said:


> 15:25.69[10:23.10] Uw Lw' L' R2 B Rw B2 Uw2 Rw F2 Uw2 F R Fw2 Uw' F L B Rw2 Dw Rw' Uw' L' Dw' B2 Bw' Rw2 R2 Dw U D' Uw' F2 Lw L' F D F' U' Fw2 F B U' R D2 Bw' F2 D Lw Dw' Bw2 U Rw2 U Bw B' D' Uw' Fw2 F2
> 
> yay first success since forever, and second attempt since singapore open I think



Wow fast, nice. I haven't done a single attempt since Singapore Open lol


----------



## yoinneroid (Apr 14, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Wow fast, nice. I haven't done a single attempt since Singapore Open lol



thanks, it's really hard to get motivation to do bld after a comp
I want to start doing mbld again, but then I can't even make stories anymore, maybe I should start using some loci >.>


----------



## the super cuber (Apr 14, 2014)

MBLD 8/9 59:32.91 just 28 sec inside the limit  my mbld pb 2 days ago was 2/2


----------



## Iggy (Apr 14, 2014)

3:30.42 f D2 f u F' f' L U D u2 f r' D2 R F2 L2 F' L R' r' F' f R2 r' B U' R D R U B u' f u' f F2 U R2 f r2 

First attempt/success after getting rid of center review. Memo was around 1:37, which isn't too great. I have a lot to work on.

Edit: 2:51.39 PB from weekly comp. With my old memo and review system :/ I'm too used to it


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 15, 2014)

Is it weird to "wind down" from multi with some 4BLD?

I just did that and got a PB mo3. 3rd scramble had 12 center targets and no parity. Could've been memo'd a lot faster.

Mean of 3: 6:32.21
1. 6:32.16[2:10.66] L2 D2 B2 Rw U R2 U2 Rw' F Fw' R U2 B Uw' Fw2 R Fw F U D2 Fw' B Uw B2 Rw' F' U R' B2 D Fw' B U F L2 Fw B' Uw U2 B 
2. 7:09.20[2:48.29] B' Fw' Uw2 U' L' R' Rw Uw B2 Fw L R' Rw2 B' L2 Fw2 B' Uw B Uw D2 U B2 U2 F Rw2 Fw Rw2 U' R' Rw2 F U2 L' R2 Fw' Uw' L' B Fw2 
3. 5:55.27[2:13.86] Uw' R F2 D' Rw2 Fw' Rw R2 F2 Uw' L' D2 U2 F2 Fw' B2 Rw D F2 Uw' U Rw D2 Fw' U Rw Uw B' U Uw' Fw' Rw' D Uw2 F Fw2 U2 Fw2 R2 Rw2

EDIT: Make that a pb ao5 - 6:35.39

6:04.82[2:29.57] B R2 Fw2 B' D' U F' Uw2 F2 U F Rw' L B Fw U Fw2 Rw L' R U2 F U' Fw B Uw2 L' R' B U' Fw R Fw' Rw2 U L' Rw2 B U2 D
Also that's definitely a PB for execution.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 16, 2014)

49.44[28.78]

That execution


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 16, 2014)

Indeed! What method do you use?


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 16, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> Indeed! What method do you use?



My main method is M2/OP, but I'm learning 3-style / commutators. That particular solve had 3 edge commutators (the rest M2) and 4 corner algs (that's it).


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 16, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> My main method is M2/OP, but I'm learning 3-style / commutators. That particular solve had 3 edge commutators (the rest M2) and 4 corner algs (that's it).



My PB is 1:05 with OP M2, easy scramble and I had 20s memo. Antoine pls gibe me tps. (And I average about 50s exec)


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 16, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> My PB is 1:05 with OP M2, easy scramble and I had 20s memo. Antoine pls gibe me tps. (And I average about 50s exec)



Turn super fast with no pauses and you should be sub 30 execution.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 16, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Turn super fast with no pauses and you should be sub 30 execution.


You make it sound easy


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 16, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Turn super fast with no pauses and you should be sub 30 execution.



I think he meant tps, not tips.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 16, 2014)

Finally got a 17/17!

In the weekly comp. 47:23.36[26:58.23]

Still need to be a bit faster, But execution was quite safe.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 16, 2014)

Congrats!

21 points next?


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 16, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 21 points next?


The problem is I only have 17 cubes. But I'm going for 21 at this comp in May if they let me do multi.

Also just got every 3BLD PB.
single: 53.21
*mo3: 1:03.04*
_ao5: 1:05.85_

Average of 12: 1:13.33
1. 1:26.13[27.45] R2 U2 B U2 F' R2 F' R2 D2 F R' U2 L U L2 F' U F2 D' L B2 
2. 1:17.28[16.29] U R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U L2 U2 B2 U L D2 F L' U L' R' U 
3. 1:12.92[24.27] R U2 R' U2 F2 R D2 R' F2 D2 R D' U R' B2 U R B' L' F 
_*4. 1:10.20[22.97] F2 U' B' D F L F2 L' B' U D2 F2 L2 D L2 B2 L2 D' R2 L2 
5. 1:05.72[20.84] F2 R2 U' B2 D L2 U2 L2 U2 B L2 U R B2 U' L' R D2 B2 U' 
6. (53.21[18.23]) D' U' B2 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 D L2 D F' R F' D2 R B' R' F' R D *
7. 1:24.24[31.90] D F2 D R2 D' F2 D' B2 U' F2 U R' D F' R2 U F R 
8. 1:01.63[20.16] U B2 F2 U B2 L2 D' U2 L2 D' L2 R U' B F L' R U2 F2 U' B _
9. (DNF(1:07.06)[22.12]) L2 F2 L' B2 U2 B2 R' U2 B2 L F' R2 F' L2 R' D' F L B' 
10. 1:06.16[21.39] R2 F2 L2 R2 D' F2 D B2 F2 D' U R' D F U' L F U2 L F2 
11. 1:12.68[22.15] B2 R2 U2 F' D2 B' R2 D2 B' F D2 R U' B' F' L D' L D2 R' 
12. 1:16.33[26.96] U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 B' D2 U2 B' U' B' R' D2 B L2 B' U L U2


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 16, 2014)

I've got at least 10 cubes I don't want anymore, if you're interested you could paypal me $25 or so for shipping (not sure how much shipping would cost, it might be cheaper if you just buy cheap 3x3s like cyclone boys off lightake. I don't want payment for the actual cubes considering I never use them)

Nice 3bld stats, I assume you use M2 OP still like me?


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 16, 2014)

Nope, I use TuRBo for edges. The main reason I haven't bought more cubes is that I only want more right now to practice before my comp in 2-3 weeks, which isn't enough time to get them online.

Shipping from Aus wouldn't take too long though would it? I might also be able to buy some from KiwiCuber or tx, so I'll let you know.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 16, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> Nope, I use TuRBo for edges. The main reason I haven't bought more cubes is that I only want more right now to practice before my comp in 2-3 weeks, which isn't enough time to get them online.
> 
> Shipping from Aus wouldn't take too long though would it? I might also be able to buy some from KiwiCuber or tx, so I'll let you know.



I remember shipping to Singapore with the cheapest option took between 3 business days and about 7 business days (I had a guy who ordered from Singapore a few times back when I had my business)

Shipping is pretty expensive, so it might not be worth it.

I think trying 21 for the first time at your comp might not be too smart, maybe just go for a nice 17/17, buy some cubes at the comp/from lightake and try 21+ at the next comp (Aus Nats! 2 day comp in June-August in Melbourne or Sydney with 3bld 4bld 5bld multi!)

Otherwise I could mail you some cubes tomorrow which would come either next week or (unluckily) the week after.


----------



## Iggy (Apr 16, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> Finally got a 17/17!
> 
> In the weekly comp. 47:23.36[26:58.23]
> 
> Still need to be a bit faster, But execution was quite safe.



Awesome, nice!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 18, 2014)

4BLD PB from the weekly comp - 5:32.40[2:10.59] 
Ridiculously easy centers. It's also part of this PB ao5 and mo3 (5:50.83). Maybe I shouldn't count them but I will for now.

Average of 5: 6:10.75
1. 6:32.16[2:10.66] 
2. (7:09.20[2:48.29]) 
*3. 5:55.27[2:13.86] 
4. 6:04.82[2:29.57] 
5. (5:32.40[2:10.59]) *


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 18, 2014)

Double post because holy new 3BLD PBs!

52.01 single (5+corner twist/11)
57.70 mo3 (only ever had 2 sub-1 singles before this)
1:02.15 ao5

1:11.11 ao12


Spoiler



1. 1:06.16[21.39] 
2. 1:12.68[22.15] 
3. 1:16.33[26.96] 
4. (DNF(1:08.80)[21.38]) 
5. 1:12.24[23.72] R2 B2 D R' U' B' L F2 L' F R2 F R2 D2 B' D2 B2 D2 R2 F' 
6. 1:02.57[19.16] U L2 R2 U' R2 U2 L2 R2 D' F2 U' L D' B2 D B' U2 F R' U2 B2 
7. (52.01[16.10]) R D2 L U' L F' B2 L U' F2 L F2 L' U2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 B2 
8. 58.52[20.82] D2 F' U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B L2 B2 R' U L B U2 L2 U2 F' D' 
9. 1:05.36[20.71] F U F' L' U2 D' B2 D' F' R' F2 U2 R D2 R2 F2 U2 L' B2 
10. 1:13.11+[21.59] R2 B2 L2 B2 U' R2 U L2 F2 U L' R B U' R2 F2 L D' B' 
11. 1:11.94[24.13] U F B' R L' B' R F2 D F' B2 U2 R U2 R B2 R B2 D2 F2 D2 
12. 1:32.21[31.60] B L2 B' L2 U2 F2 D2 R2 D2 U2 F' D B2 R' F D2 L' B U' R2 B2


----------



## Iggy (Apr 18, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> Double post because holy new 3BLD PBs!
> 
> 52.01 single (5+corner twist/11)
> 57.70 mo3 (only ever had 2 sub-1 singles before this)
> ...



Wow nice! And wow you do a lot of BLD everyday :O


----------



## Iggy (Apr 19, 2014)

3:06.84, 3:09.01, 3:17.39 = 3:11.08 4BLD PB mo3

From weekly comp. Should've been faster considering how easy the first scramble was.


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 19, 2014)

MultiBLD: 1/2 14:49.16[9:36.79]

1) L B2 D' F2 R' D2 B' D2 F' U' R2 D F2 D' L2 D' R2 D2 F2 B2
2) B2 L2 U2 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D' L' D2 U' R B' D U' L R D2 

I'm going to count this as a success, considering the first cube was off by 3 pieces. I went reaaaally slowly to make sure I had everything right, because I don't have a good letter pair list (that's hard to memorise), and I don't have much of a journey yet. But still, it'd be counted as a success in comp, so that's good enough for me.


----------



## yoinneroid (Apr 20, 2014)

yay for another success, pretty nice since I thought I did a mistake somewhere
12:17.55[7:18.94] Dw2 Fw2 R F2 Lw' Bw' Fw B' Rw B2 Fw' D2 Rw Dw2 Lw R2 Rw Uw Dw' Lw' Uw U' D' Dw' Lw' Bw' L R2 Fw Dw L B Uw Rw Lw2 Dw' R' D2 Rw Bw B' R Bw' L Dw L' Uw Rw2 U' Lw R' Dw2 Lw Rw R L2 D2 Lw' B2 R


----------



## Iggy (Apr 20, 2014)

yoinneroid said:


> yay for another success, pretty nice since I thought I did a mistake somewhere
> 12:17.55[7:18.94] Dw2 Fw2 R F2 Lw' Bw' Fw B' Rw B2 Fw' D2 Rw Dw2 Lw R2 Rw Uw Dw' Lw' Uw U' D' Dw' Lw' Bw' L R2 Fw Dw L B Uw Rw Lw2 Dw' R' D2 Rw Bw B' R Bw' L Dw L' Uw Rw2 U' Lw R' Dw2 Lw Rw R L2 D2 Lw' B2 R



Wat. Almost sub AsR


----------



## yoinneroid (Apr 20, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Wat. Almost sub AsR


I feel honored since that came from the soon-to-be 5bld asr holder XD


----------



## qaz (Apr 21, 2014)

finally got a 5BLD sub-15!

13:21.60[6:29.71] Bw' D Bw' F L' Uw' F' R2 Lw' U' Dw' Fw Dw Rw U2 L2 Dw U' Uw' R Dw2 Uw' D U2 Fw' Rw2 L U2 R B Uw' Fw2 L' Fw2 L2 Lw2 Rw' D2 R2 Uw B R Fw D' Uw F2 B2 U' F' Uw' D Lw' Uw' L2 Fw2 Lw' Dw' D' F' D

three sub-15 DNFs before this, all by either 2 or 3 pieces, so it was nice to finally get one (pb was 15:07)


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 22, 2014)

17/17 46:44.48[28:39.41]

Memo was pretty slow (skipped a room so I had to check some cubes), but at that pace I can do 21 cubes sub-OcR.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 22, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> 17/17 46:44.48[28:39.41]
> 
> Memo was pretty slow (skipped a room so I had to check some cubes), but at that pace I can do 21 cubes sub-OcR.



Nice job, but are you actually planning on doing 21? Seems very risky when you haven't attempted over 17 before, and only gives you OcR if you have perfect accuracy.

Also have you used the other 4 routes before?


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 22, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Nice job, but are you actually planning on doing 21? Seems very risky when you haven't attempted over 17 before, and only gives you OcR if you have perfect accuracy.
> 
> Also have you used the other 4 routes before?


I'm getting some cubes tomorrow. I'll only try 21 if I can get 21/21 before the comp.

I have 32 routes. I use the first halfish one multi, and the second halfish the next (some overlap). So I'm pretty used to all of them.

I should also mention I've gotten 18/18 (long before I got 17/17). I guess it was pretty lucky.


----------



## Ollie (Apr 22, 2014)

cuboy63 said:


> 4bld session. Bold is UWR (I think) 2:22.45 ao5. Also a 2:22.35 mo3.
> 
> 2:08.39, 2:36.22, DNF(2:25.35), *2:17.95, 2:25.05, 2:24.05, DNF(2:36.05), 2:18.25*, DNF(2:33.96)



Bugger, 0.15 off

Average of 5: 2:22.60
1. 2:30.34 L D' B' R2 B D F u2 U F B D2 u' F u' R2 U2 r2 F U2 L R B' L B2 r D2 u2 R r' L' U2 B2 r' U' L f2 R' U' L 
2. (2:01.58) f' D R2 B2 F2 u r R F2 U2 R' L' f R' r' B2 r L' F R2 L u' R B D' U2 F' L2 r' F' f' r2 F2 u U r U2 f2 U' f' 
3. 2:09.37 D U2 F' f' L f' r2 F2 u2 R' B2 f2 U2 L2 R D' u r L2 F' D' F' r R' D2 B' F' u' F f2 r' D U R' L' f' D' r2 L2 R2 
4. (3:16.76) R2 F2 L2 R r2 F2 U2 F R D' R U2 B r L U' B' u2 R' D2 r' R F D2 F' B2 u' U' r U r f2 F D2 L U2 L' f U2 B2 
5. 2:28.09 R L' B2 L' r2 u' F L2 r U' R u' U2 R U f F' U F2 r f' r2 R f L' r2 F f' L2 f' r2 u f r U f u f' D2 r2 

But *2:13.76 Mo3* = nbj.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 22, 2014)

1. 47.72 F' D2 B L2 D2 F' D2 F2 L2 F' U F2 R B D' F' U2 L U2 L B2


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 22, 2014)

1. 43.02[19.70] F' R2 B D2 F U2 L2 D2 B' L2 F' R' B L U' B2 L' D R B F' 

      

Best non-lol solve iirc.

and this 55.78[34.13] :3


----------



## porkynator (Apr 23, 2014)

YES!
9:58.01[4:59.49] Lw' L' R' D2 U2 F2 U' Fw Bw' L R' Rw Uw Dw' L D2 F Rw' Bw B2 L' Dw' F R' D2 U Lw2 B' R F Uw Lw2 U' B2 Lw U Uw' Fw' L' Rw2 Bw2 D' Dw2 U Rw2 Dw2 Rw Fw' R' Dw2 Bw' L Dw2 R' D2 R Bw' Dw' U' Uw


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 23, 2014)

Yay second ever 3BLD avg12:

best avg5: 1:13.48 PB by about 5 seconds
best avg12: 1:30.11 PB by 54 seconds

Times:
Average of 12: 1:30.11
1. 1:14.77[47.42] 
2. 1:11.32[42.09] B2 L2 U' F2 U B2 D U2 R2 B2 U2 R' F2 R' F R2 B' L2 D L U'
3. 1:19.90[43.57] B2 L' B2 F2 L2 R' B2 L' U2 F2 U2 F L F2 R F2 D R B' D U
4. 1:09.23[40.00] L2 U' B' L B' R D' R2 U F2 D2 B U2 D2 R2 U2 F' L2 U2 B2
5. (DNF(1:06.62)[1:04.65]) B2 D R2 U2 R2 B2 D B2 F2 D L2 R D L R' D' U2 F' U B' L
6. (54.23[26.54]) D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 U2 F U' B R U2 F L' D' R' F2
7. 1:20.18[1:19.13] L2 B2 U2 B' D2 F' U2 B2 R2 U2 B' L' U' L2 D U' B' U F R F'
8. 1:36.30[44.03] D B2 D F2 U' R2 D F2 R2 U L2 B' F L' R' B R U' B2 F2 L
9. 1:55.16[1:13.62] U2 R2 D2 U2 F D2 U2 L2 B' U2 F U' R F L F R' U L2 D' U'
10. 1:20.58[53.41] U2 L' B2 F2 L' D2 R F2 D2 R2 F' L2 D' F' U2 L' B2 R U2
11. 2:00.43[1:26.52] D2 B D' F' R' U' F R2 B U2 D' F2 U D L2 D' L2 B2 U
12. 1:53.19[1:20.34] L2 D2 F2 D' B2 F2 D2 F2 D' F2 U2 L' B' R' U' F L D B2 L B' 

The ones where the memo is less than a second slower than the total time is because I forgot to press the space bar after memo.
Yay for improving success rate


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 24, 2014)

megaminxwin said:


> MultiBLD: 1/2 14:49.16[9:36.79]
> 
> 1) L B2 D' F2 R' D2 B' D2 F' U' R2 D F2 D' L2 D' R2 D2 F2 B2
> 2) B2 L2 U2 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D' L' D2 U' R B' D U' L R D2
> ...



You should be aware that this isn't true anymore 



WCA regulations said:


> 9f12c) For Multiple Blindfolded Solving, rankings are assessed based on number of puzzles solved minus the number of puzzles not solved, where a greater difference is better. If the difference is less than 0, *or if only 1 puzzle is solved*, the attempt is considered unsolved (DNF).


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 25, 2014)

20/21 59:02.21[35:16.57]

Did the wrong algorithm, went through some undoings and re-doings and it ended up some edges off.






Also, the first scramble (2nd solved) only had 3 corner targets :O. Lost the scramble though.


----------



## tx789 (Apr 25, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> 20/21 59:02.21[35:16.57]
> 
> Did the wrong algorithm, went through some undoings and re-doings and it ended up some edges off.
> 
> ...



So it seems likely you'll get OcR.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 25, 2014)

Nah doing what he does at home in comp would be difficult, if he can get 21 in 50 mins OcR in comp would be POSSIBLE but requires perfect accuracy.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 25, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Nah doing what he does at home in comp would be difficult, if he can get 21 in 50 mins OcR in comp would be POSSIBLE but requires perfect accuracy.


You're right. But I'm still trying it if I get sub-OcR at home. I'd like to have a chance at OcR even if it's unlikely, and all I need is 11/21 for NR (not that I'd be happy with 11).


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 25, 2014)

36.54 3x3 BLD PB single 

It was in the car, so unfortunately hand scramble. I'm not quite sure, but I think it was 6/8 or 6/10.
Corners were xx IM RH. Don't remember edges though.


----------



## Ollie (Apr 25, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> 36.54 3x3 BLD PB single
> 
> It was in the car, so unfortunately hand scramble. I'm not quite sure, but I think it was 6/8 or 6/10.
> Corners were xx IM RH. Don't remember edges though.



Say wha?  nice!


----------



## Iggy (Apr 26, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> 36.54 3x3 BLD PB single
> 
> It was in the car, so unfortunately hand scramble. I'm not quite sure, but I think it was 6/8 or 6/10.
> Corners were xx IM RH. Don't remember edges though.



Wow nice!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 26, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> 36.54 3x3 BLD PB single
> 
> It was in the car, so unfortunately hand scramble. I'm not quite sure, but I think it was 6/8 or 6/10.
> Corners were xx IM RH. Don't remember edges though.


Daaamn antoine 
Now get a sub-1 mo3 or ao5


----------



## Iggy (Apr 27, 2014)

19/21 in 50:33.03, biggest attempt ever. Faster than my 19/19, wat. I wasn't expecting anything good since this was my first sup 20 attempt 

Oh yeah, also my 2nd sub AsR


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 27, 2014)

I did my first serious 4BLD attempt since Worlds

I got 11:08 off by 3 centers and 3 corners. Quite happy about this


----------



## mDiPalma (May 1, 2014)

F2 D2 F' R2 F' U2 B R2 U2 F2 D2 R F' L B2 F2 U' L' B' U F'

=12:37.33

first attempt with new letter scheme + 100% commutators

also first BLD attempt in like 6 months

huehueuhe


----------



## c4cuber (May 1, 2014)

1. 28.49[10.95] R2 F2 R D2 R2 B2 D2 F2 R' B2 R F R' U B R2 U L' U' R' D 

first NATURAL sub 30 3BLD!

any tips for consistency?


----------



## Iggy (May 1, 2014)

c4cuber said:


> 1. 28.49[10.95] R2 F2 R D2 R2 B2 D2 F2 R' B2 R F R' U B R2 U L' U' R' D
> 
> first NATURAL sub 30 3BLD!
> 
> any tips for consistency?



Wow that's really fast!


----------



## porkynator (May 2, 2014)

Done in one sit (PBs in bold):

number of times: 69/100
best time: 21.89
worst time: 52.94
best mo3: 27.70 (σ = 2.84)
*best avg5: 28.79 *(σ = 0.24)
*best avg12: 33.34* (σ = 2.28)
*session mean: 34.22*



Spoiler



27.20, 28.81, 28.54, 36.46, 29.02, 52.94, 40.36, DNF(38.58), 26.36, 30.97, 25.78, DNF(27.20), 31.93, 33.97, DNF(34.57), 27.45, 29.67, 29.22, 33.36, DNF(37.36), 42.02, DNF(35.92), DNF(31.74), 36.09, DNF(38.04), DNF(32.80), DNF(25.93), 27.55, DNF(33.17), 41.16, 33.65, DNF(37.25), (26.26), 33.80, 33.27, 34.62, 33.11, 33.03, 35.50, (42.99), 29.11, 36.12, 29.89, 34.92, 29.09, DNF(30.40), 34.42, DNF(38.77), 33.34, 36.34, DNF(33.03), DNF(43.11), 37.71, 35.43, 34.67, DNF(32.97), 32.62, DNF(33.49), DNF(38.71), 40.17, 36.39, DNF(40.08), DNF(36.22), 36.14, 46.93, 43.83, 25.24, DNF(36.89), DNF(41.63), DNF(36.78), 35.75, 35.32, DNF(37.39), 38.60, 31.10, 33.84, 36.30, DNF(31.49), DNF(38.72), 31.64, 40.87, 33.67, 21.89, DNF(35.44), 34.64, 26.80, DNF(31.35), 35.74, 34.09, 37.53, 34.23, 40.74, 37.69, 34.10, DNF(41.50), 35.27, 36.00, 37.86, DNF(38.88), DNF(39.24)



EDIT: WTF 4BLD PB 3:38.99[1:49.09] B' Uw2 D' L' D R' D Rw2 R B2 R' U2 Fw2 Rw D2 Rw2 B' Fw Uw R F' D' U' Fw D R2 U L' Fw Rw' U' L' B' Uw2 B F' U2 D' Uw' L


----------



## Iggy (May 4, 2014)

38.22 D2 L2 B' L2 U2 B L2 R2 B2 L2 F' D L2 F2 U R' D2 B U L2

First sub 40 in ages. Had like a 5 second pause


----------



## Iggy (May 4, 2014)

23.97 official 3BLD by Maskow, another near miss 

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=483&cat=16&rnd=1


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 4, 2014)

Poor Maskow, but also GJ Maskow. But also that mean could have been really awesome.


----------



## Roman (May 4, 2014)

Iggy said:


> 23.97 official 3BLD by Maskow



Cant wait the video to enjoy his reaction


----------



## Iggy (May 4, 2014)




----------



## 10461394944000 (May 4, 2014)

he should stop lifting the cube cover and picking the cube up with the same hand and he should stop wearing glasses during memo


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 4, 2014)

Oh man. All because of his glasses


----------



## szalejot (May 4, 2014)

Maskov, maybe try contact lenses?


----------



## XTowncuber (May 4, 2014)

wow....that's rough. Really rough.


----------



## Ollie (May 4, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> he should stop lifting the cube cover and picking the cube up with the same hand and he should stop wearing glasses during memo



This. The glasses is understandable I guess, but I don't understand why you would lift up the cover like that? It cost him that fraction of a section and thus the WR last time :confused:


----------



## antoineccantin (May 4, 2014)

23.68 WR by Zalew


----------



## antoineccantin (May 4, 2014)

39.08 3BLD single


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 4, 2014)

Ollie said:


> This. The glasses is understandable I guess, but I don't understand why you would lift up the cover like that? It cost him that fraction of a section and thus the WR last time :confused:



it's funny because he can uncover 40 cubes in multibld quickly where speed doesn't matter so much but not 1 cube quickly in 3bld where it dose matter.


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 5, 2014)

I haven't done a small multi in a long time

3/3 5:16.75[2:25.06], 2/2 3:09.xx

Also a 1/2 2:40.35[59.25], executed QA instead of AQ at the end.


----------



## aashritspidey (May 5, 2014)

4BLD 6:06.158 Sub 5BLD WR


----------



## szalejot (May 6, 2014)

First avg12 in 3BLD (earlier there were to many DNFs to have avg12)
1:57.33
sub2 :-D (M2 + OP/few easy commutators)


1:39.14min	R2 F U2 L' F R F D F' R2 B U' B2 L2 U' L2 B2 D2 R2 U' F2 U2 F2 D L2	
2:01.54min	R' F2 D2 F2 R' B2 D2 L' F' R U L2 B L D' L' B' R' F2 L F2 U' R' F' D'	
2:06.51min	L B2 U F2 L2 D F2 U F2 R' F' U L' D' L' U' R' B U2 B L' U R2 B D'	
1:58.77min	F U R U' B' R B U F2 L2 F' D' R2 B2 D2 F' D2 F2 L' U' F R2 B L D2	
2:06.08min	B' D' R F2 D2 B' L2 F2 U L' D B U2 F R U L' U2 R B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B	
1:42.95min	F D' R U2 L2 D' B2 L' F' U R D L' F2 R B R' D2 F D F' R F R D'	
1:55.35min	L F' L' U2 R2 D F U' R F2 R' D' F D F' L2 B2 U F2 R U2 L2 B U2 L	
2:11.06min	R' U2 R2 U' L2 U2 B D F' U' F' R' D B R U2 L D2 R2 F L' F' U' L' F2	
DNF(2:20.79min)	B' D' F D' B' L D' L U2 F R2 U' L' D2 R' B2 U B U2 B' U L U2 L2 U'	
1:53.99min	B2 D' R' F' U' L' D R2 D2 R2 F' D B' R B U2 L2 B2 U' B' U' R2 F R' F'	
1:34.51min	B' D2 F' L' U R B R' D R' F2 R2 B2 R' U L2 D' B2 R F' R' F' L2 U2 F	
1:57.89min	B' D' F D2 R F' L F' L D' R' B R' F' L' U' L2 B2 R F D2 R U F R'


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 7, 2014)

I just got a lot faster at multi.

16/17 39:46.38[22:45.13]

2 twisted corners.


----------



## Iggy (May 7, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> I just got a lot faster at multi.
> 
> 16/17 39:46.38[22:45.13]
> 
> 2 twisted corners.



Woah wat. I need to catch up


----------



## Ollie (May 7, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> I just got a lot faster at multi.
> 
> 16/17 39:46.38[22:45.13]
> 
> 2 twisted corners.



holy hell


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 7, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Woah wat. I need to catch up


Yes, you do!



Ollie said:


> holy hell


Haha. Where was this at my last comp right? (A few days ago)


----------



## Ollie (May 7, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> Yes, you do!
> 
> 
> Haha. Where was this at my last comp right? (A few days ago)



Think of it as your initiation  A lot of people mess up their first multi attempts (I got 10/21 I think)


----------



## Iggy (May 7, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Think of it as your initiation  A lot of people mess up their first multi attempts (I got 10/21 I think)



My first official attempt was a 1/3


----------



## uberCuber (May 7, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Think of it as your initiation  A lot of people mess up their first multi attempts (I got 10/21 I think)



Your first official multi was with 21 cubes?


----------



## Mikel (May 8, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Think of it as your initiation  A lot of people mess up their first multi attempts (I got 10/21 I think)



I got 7/7 on my first attempt held in Las Vegas. Lucky number 7's!


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 8, 2014)

My first was actually 3/6. I guess that's more of a mess up than 16/21.

Anyhow, I got a PB 3BLD avg12. Yay sub-1:10!
The first 2 were from the weekly comp so that's why they're randomly 4x4 scrambles.

Average of 12: 1:09.82


Spoiler



1. 1:04.90[17.95] R' U R F' D F B2 Rw' Uw2 F R2 F Rw' R' Fw2 R2 U2 B' D2 Rw Fw2 U Rw R Uw Fw L Uw2 L2 Uw' U' D' L' Fw' R L Rw Uw' B' L2 
2. 1:08.43[18.71] Fw' Rw L2 Uw R' B L2 F' U2 B' R2 B' R B' Rw D2 L B2 R2 Uw' D' L Uw D' R2 B' Rw2 B' Fw' Uw Rw2 F' D' Uw Rw2 U L' B Uw2 B' 
3. 1:10.24[19.76] R2 D F2 D' U' L2 R2 U B2 L2 U F' D' L2 U F2 R' B2 U F2 
4. 1:12.28[36.59] B2 L2 R2 B U2 F' U2 F2 U2 F L2 D U' R2 F' R B' D2 L F' U2 
5. 1:05.98[17.70] U F' L' F2 U F D2 B R' D2 F' U2 B D2 B' U2 F' L2 F' D2 
6. 1:19.21[25.43] D' F2 R2 U L2 D2 U F2 U R2 U F R2 U' B L' R B' R F2 D2 
7. 1:03.59[19.13] R' U F2 B R2 L' F' R' D' F D R2 U' D2 R2 D F2 R2 F2 U' R2 
8. 1:15.07[20.82] B' R U L' U2 D' L F U R' B2 U2 D2 F R2 B2 D2 B' U2 B' L2 
9. (DNF(1:10.91)[21.22]) D L2 B2 U B2 D' B2 U R2 D B' R' U' R' F2 L D' F2 L2 F 
10. (1:00.15[17.84]) U2 F2 D' B2 U B2 F2 R2 D2 U F2 R U' F2 L F' R B' U F2 U 
11. 1:13.41[24.58] B' R' L' U F' B U R2 U L2 B D2 L2 D2 B' D2 L2 F D2 B 
12. 1:05.09[20.78] L' F L F B2 D R' U L' U' D B2 U' B2 R2 U' B2 D2 F2 U



Edit: By the way, the 1:12 totally could have been PB if I didn't keep double checking.
It had 6 edges targets and 2 flipped.


----------



## Ollie (May 8, 2014)

27/27 in 58:41.12


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 8, 2014)

Ollie said:


> 27/27 in 58:41.12



nice now your only 15 quobs away from getting WR!!


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 8, 2014)

Ollie said:


> 27/27 in 58:41.12


Woooah nice. Do this officially


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 9, 2014)

first 4bld in forever 12:53.552[8:39.399]

14 centre targets 22 wings 9 corners

L' B L' r2 u' r2 B f U2 F2 D2 u2 F2 L2 u2 F2 r2 B' F2 D' f L2 U' B' U' r2 f2 r' B L2 D2 r2 R' U B u2 F2 u U D2

no reorient (white top green front)


----------



## Iggy (May 11, 2014)

28.76 D2 B2 F2 U2 L' D2 L F2 D2 R2 U2 F R D2 U2 R' B' D F2 L U' 

First sub 30 in ages!


----------



## antoineccantin (May 11, 2014)

PB avg5: 1:13.25[40.84], 1:04.64[37.28], 1:00.77[36.77], (DNF(1:06.96)[37.15]), (56.16[24.02]) = *1:06.22*


----------



## Iggy (May 12, 2014)

3:31.53 D U' L2 R2 F R U u2 R r' U B2 F' u f2 D' L D u f2 D' R2 f2 B' r2 L2 R u2 R' u' R' D2 U2 u F2 f' L' R U2 F2

DNF by a lot. Probably an execution mistake though. Nothing special about the time, but memo was like 1:05. First full attempt without reviewing centers I think


----------



## CHJ (May 12, 2014)

Iggy said:


> 3:31.53 D U' L2 R2 F R U u2 R r' U B2 F' u f2 D' L D u f2 D' R2 f2 B' r2 L2 R u2 R' u' R' D2 U2 u F2 f' L' R U2 F2
> 
> DNF by a lot. Probably an execution mistake though. Nothing special about the time, but memo was like 1:05. First full attempt without reviewing centers I think



this is an achievement? I think you may have wrong thread, still pretty nice memo


----------



## Iggy (May 12, 2014)

CHJ said:


> this is an achievement? I think you may have wrong thread, still pretty nice memo



Oh whoops, wrong thread 

This is an achievement though:

number of times: 4/5
best time: 34.52
worst time: 41.66

current mo3: DNF (σ = 35.96)
best mo3: 37.61 (σ = 3.66)

current avg5: 37.86 (σ = 3.37)
best avg5: 37.86 (σ = 3.37)

session avg: 37.86 (σ = 3.37)
session mean: 37.02

New 3BLD PB avg5 and tied my PB mo3 from ages ago. First 3BLD PB in ages


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 13, 2014)

8:15.224[5:17.936] 4bld on video

F B U' u2 F' B' r B2 u2 U R' U2 R' D' B D f' U' u2 f' r2 B2 L' r u' R' r2 U' f' D2 r u2 L f' D B2 u r F' D2

centres: IA JOBE RP GUHQ TV
edges: KV JUPS XI TF HK MAC DERLOND
corners: ICAE QK MA



Spoiler: reconstruction





```
//reorient
y'

//centres
[F:[U' 2L' U,2R2]] 2R2 //I
[2L F:[U' 2L' U,2R2]] 2R2 //A
[U' 2L' U:2R2] //J
[R2 2B' R' 2B:2R2] //O
[2L' U' 2L U:2R2] //B
[L2 2B L' 2B':2R2] //E
[B2:[U' 2L U,2R2]] 2R2 //R
[R 2B' R' 2B:2R2] //P
[2B L' 2B':2R2] //G
[2L' F:[U' 2L' U,2R2]] 2R2 //U
[2B L2 2B':2R2] //H
[B':[U' 2L U,2R2]] 2R2 //Q
[U' 2L U:2R2] //T
[U' 2L2 U:2R2] //V

//wings
[U' R' U:[B' R2 B,2R2]] 2R2 //K
[U' L2 U:2R2] //V
[U' L' U:2R2] //J
[2L x' U' R' U R' F R F':2R2] //U
[R B' R' B:2R2] //P
[x' U' R' U R' F R F':2R2] //S
[U R2 U':2R2] //X
[2L2 x' U' R' U R' F R F':2R2] //I
[U' L U:2R2] //T
[L' B L B':2R2] //F
[B L2 B':2R2] //H
[U' R' U:[B' R2 B,2R2]] 2R2 //K
[B' R' B:2R2] //M
[U' R' U:[U R U',2R2]] 2R2 //A
2R2 //C
[R U R' U':2R2] //D
[B L B':2R2] //E
[U R' U':2R2] //R
[U R U':2R2] //L
[B' R B:2R2] //O
[B' R2 B:2R2] //N
[R U R' U':2R2] //D

//corners
[D: R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R] //I
[y': L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L U] //C
[U2: R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'] //A
[D2: R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R] //E
[D': R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R] //Q
[F R F: R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R] //K
R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R //M
[U2: R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'] //A
```

alg.cubing.net


----------



## Iggy (May 13, 2014)

29.99 B L2 B' L2 R2 B' R2 U2 B2 F2 R' U' F2 L R2 D2 U B' L2 D 

Yay another sub 30. Corners were really easy though

Edit:

Mean of 3: 35.38
1. 34.43 L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 R2 U' R D U2 R2 U' B' R' U2 B2 R 
2. 39.94 F' R2 F R2 U2 B U2 B U2 R2 B L' D2 B D2 L F D B2 D' 
3. 31.77 F R' B L' F R F2 L' B' U D L2 B2 U2 F2 D B2 D R2 

PB


----------



## Evan Liu (May 13, 2014)

lol 3BLD "NAR"


----------



## suushiemaniac (May 13, 2014)

First ever sub-1 Ao5 
Rubik's cube blindfolded

Best average of 5: 57.15
5-9 - (DNF) 58.57 57.27 55.62 (55.45)

1. DNF D2 R2 L2 U F2 L2 B2 U B2 D' U' L' B F U R U B2 L2 D B U'
2. 55.19 U B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U L2 B2 F2 L' F L' F L' F U' B R' B2
3. 1:07.08 L2 D2 R2 D R2 U2 B2 D' R2 B2 U2 L F L2 B' L D B' U' R B' R2
4. 1:05.53 L2 F2 U F2 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 R L D' B L' D U B' L2 B' U'
5. DNF U R2 B2 D L2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 D' R' D R2 U F2 D2 B F D' B2 D
6. 58.57 D' R2 U B2 D' R2 D' L2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 F L' F' L2 F' D F' R' U'
7. 57.27 L2 F2 D' F2 L2 D2 L2 D' F2 U2 L D B' F R' F' D' B R D U'
8. 55.62 U2 B2 U B2 R2 D F2 L2 U2 R2 B' D' F' D R' B2 R' D R2 B' L
9. 55.45 D B2 D' R2 D' R2 D2 F2 D' R2 L2 B' F' U' L2 F R U R F' U'

Method: M2/OP with some corner commutators.
Not my standard accuracy though, there should have been one or two more DNFs. I'm quite surprised by the result myself


----------



## Lucas Wesche (May 13, 2014)

suushiemaniac said:


> First ever sub-1 Ao5
> Rubik's cube blindfolded
> 
> Best average of 5: 57.15
> ...



Congrats! Now do an official sub 1 mean


----------



## Cm_Hu (May 13, 2014)

3:58.871 U2 L' U2 R U2 L' B2 L' B2 L' D B' R B L D' L2 F' R' U'

First sub4, learn M2/OP a week ago.


----------



## Lucas Wesche (May 14, 2014)

MBLD 2/2 in 2:53.89 and 3/3 in 6:37.58 both are PBs.


----------



## mycube (May 14, 2014)

Lucas Wesche said:


> MBLD 2/2 in 2:53.89 and 3/3 in 6:37.58 both are PBs.



Nice! I wondered, what is your 3bld pb?


----------



## antoineccantin (May 15, 2014)

Quite an awesome (at least accuracy wise) 3BLD session. Went slow and safe on memo, then normal on execution:

number of times: 25/30 By far my most accurate session ever
best time: 1:01.87
best avg5: 1:08.97
best avg12: 1:20.51 PB avg12

Times: 1:35.70[1:01.931], 1:35.46[1:08.585], 1:28.01[56.804], 1:04.10[34.663], DNF(1:26.51)[52.76], DNF(1:26.32)[49.59], 1:41.46[1:12.73], 1:28.75[54.03], 1:21.77[51.67], 1:08.29[39.37], 1:06.06[41.42], DNF(1:23.39)[53.82], 1:15.64[48.24], 1:26.37[1:04.26], 1:23.21[57.63], 1:52.65[1:24.57], DNF(1:13.07)[53.29], *1:08.67[46.87], 1:10.43[49.97], 1:21.80[52.50], 1:31.40[59.35], 1:22.77[56.26], 1:20.70[55.59], DNF(1:39.28)[1:05.61], 1:05.93[41.14], 1:10.02[44.36], 1:10.97[50.04], 2:02.44[1:01.77], 1:01.87[38.55]*, 1:43.67[1:03.91]

lol comparing memo and execution


----------



## Maskow (May 15, 2014)

*MBLD 37/37, 47:52*

memo 30:27 (49.38s/cube)
solve 17:25 (28.24s/cube)

total: 1:17.62/cube

Nothing special but UWR for 37 cubes : P
I think it's a good time to improve again and to do something bigger. I'm still slower than I was but it's my 4th day of training MBLD in this year ^ _ ^ (4 days ago it was hard to get 32 cubes in sub50 minutes so I think that I won't need much time)


----------



## DeeDubb (May 15, 2014)

Maskow said:


> *MBLD 37/37, 47:52*
> 
> memo 30:27 (49.38s/cube)
> solve 17:25 (28.24s/cube)
> ...



Congrats! You are the most fun BLD solver to watch. Make more videos


----------



## Iggy (May 15, 2014)

Nice Maskow, nice to see you doing MBLD again


----------



## Lucas Wesche (May 15, 2014)

mycube said:


> Nice! I wondered, what is your 3bld pb?



Thanks! My PB is 58.57 and I use M2/OP.


----------



## kunparekh18 (May 15, 2014)

Prashanth Rebala 3:53.46 [1:24.xy] 4BLD

Not official though


----------



## Iggy (May 17, 2014)

kunparekh18 said:


> Prashanth Rebala 3:53.46 [1:24.xy] 4BLD
> 
> Not official though



Wow that's fast. An official sub 5 shouldn't be too hard for him


----------



## Iggy (May 17, 2014)

38.71, 40.03, (33.61), (52.72), 40.69 = 39.81

First DNF-less avg5 in ages


----------



## Cm_Hu (May 19, 2014)

A really easy scramble. 
2:53.977
L2 D2 L D2 L B2 R U2 B' R U L' D2 L R2 U' R'


----------



## tseitsei (May 19, 2014)

Finally good official time 

46.27 OFFICIAL 3BLD. Done at kirkkonummi open.

Also first Official 4BLD success. Time was bad tough, but still a success 8:59.91


----------



## Fawn (May 19, 2014)

I finally got my first blind solve! Well, technically I did have one successful solve before this due to me trying SpeedBLD. Anyway, it was 5:06.022. Despite being my first successful solve, I managed to use tuRBo edges. My time was still bad, though. My memo time is abysmal. My goal right now is to get down to 1:30-ish by the end of 2014.

How long did it take you faster solvers to get that fast? Like jeez.


----------



## Iggy (May 20, 2014)

Jim said:


> I finally got my first blind solve! Well, technically I did have one successful solve before this due to me trying SpeedBLD. Anyway, it was 5:06.022. Despite being my first successful solve, I managed to use tuRBo edges. My time was still bad, though. My memo time is abysmal. My goal right now is to get down to 1:30-ish by the end of 2014.
> 
> How long did it take you faster solvers to get that fast? Like jeez.



Nice! That's really fast for a first success. Getting down to 1:30 shouldn't be to hard if you just keep on practicing 

My accomplishment: 29.81 3BLD single, 2nd sub 30 of the day yay


----------



## Iggy (May 20, 2014)

Sorry double post

40.97, (41.24), 39.43, 39.18, (35.42) = 39.86

Most consistent avg5 ever


----------



## A Leman (May 20, 2014)

7BLD 31:12.40[14:37.58] My comms/fingertricks are really bad at the moment since I stopped cubing for a while to practice more memory sport. I can get this faster. 
Scramble:


Spoiler



L b' l u2 F R' 3r' D B' u' 3b2 D 3d B2 D 3b2 3d f 3f' r2 f 3f d' F' b D 3d L2 D d 3b 3d' u 3r D l2 R' d D2 U 3u r' b R' 3d' u' f' U 3r2 u' 3r' b 3l' R F2 3b 3d' 3u' l2 u 3u2 l2 3l2 b 3b R2 r2 3l 3b' b 3d' D B' l' u b' L' r' l' d' F2 3f f' 3l' 3b2 l2 F U2 B' 3b' l2 d2 R' r B' 3l2 b' 3r' U2 3d2


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 21, 2014)

Did my first 5 3BLD solves with TuRBo corners and got an avg5.

1:34.79[34.77], DNF(1:44.81)[31.94], 1:46.41[29.68], 1:36.26[25.40], 1:42.45[30.01] = 1:41.70

I also had an avg12 after 14 solves.


Spoiler



Average of 12: 1:41.12
1. 1:46.41[29.68] D2 R2 D R2 D R2 F2 D B2 D2 L2 R D B F R2 D F' L2 R U' 
2. 1:36.26[25.40] L B U2 R' F U R D R U R U2 F2 R2 L D2 R D2 F2 D2 F2 
3. 1:42.45[30.01] F2 R2 D B2 D U B2 U' B2 R2 F D' R D' B F2 D' R' F' D2 U 
4. (1:27.55[23.68]) F' U2 B L' D2 L2 F' U D R2 D2 F' D2 F' L2 F' L2 U2 B' D2 
5. 1:31.25[31.23] D' L' D2 L F D F U' R B' R2 D F2 B2 U' F2 U' L2 U2 R2 F2 
6. 1:39.13[37.87] L' F2 U2 L' R2 B2 R F2 R' U2 B2 U' L U L' D F L' R F D' 
7. (DNF(1:46.30)[32.80]) U2 F U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F R U L' B D R U2 F2 R' D' 
8. 1:39.48[25.68] D R2 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 U' L2 R2 B' D2 F' U' F' R' F2 U B2 U 
9. 1:27.77[25.95] B R2 D2 F R2 U2 F L2 U2 B2 D' U R' U B' D' B F L B 
10. 1:48.90[31.82] B2 D2 B2 R2 D2 R D2 B2 L U2 R2 U' B U L' R F L' D2 F2 D 
11. 2:08.87[25.49] U' R2 U L2 U' R2 F2 U B2 D' F' U' B L' F R2 F2 R B2 U L 
12. 1:30.70[31.17] L2 F2 D2 B R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B' D2 U' R' D F L D R2 U2 B'



I'm like 30 seconds slower, but I was a minute slower at first with TuRBo edges so hopefully I'll catch up to myself in a couple of weeks.

EDIT:
Single: 1:13.08[23.89]
avg5: 1:23.82
avg12: 1:33.61


----------



## AJ Blair (May 22, 2014)

So I learned yesterday that after doing BLD for over 3 years now, I never knew that there was such thing as BLD Parity...I have literally no idea how I managed to go this far without knowing that. I'd been wondering why my success rate was so abysmal, varying from around 3/12 and 5/12 on a good day. I looked into it yesterday and realized how much of an idiot I am. 

Today I achieved my first successful Ao12 and a PB single to go along with it:

2:25.12, 1:28.39, 1:47.75, (DNF(1:09.93)[2 flipped edges]), 2:01.01, 1:52.83, 1:41.58, 1:35.65, 2:01.04, (1:08.64), 1:32.09, 2:48.84 = 1:55.43

I'm still getting accustomed to parity and as a result, my times are all across the board. The only solve I have an excuse for is the last one and that's because I knew it would make or break the average.


----------



## mycube (May 22, 2014)

^- i loled so hard.

finally another ok 4bld success
2:55.80 U R Uw' D Fw' Bw2 B' U2 Uw Rw2 R' D' Bw Lw2 Uw Dw2 F2 Dw' Lw R' Uw Bw D Lw' U' Uw B2 R Uw2 Dw2 D F Fw' Lw R2 Bw L Uw' Rw' R
1:29 safe memo
very slow compared to some attempts I already had -> I think about 5 attempts sub2:40 always off by 2-3 pieces

but at least pb


----------



## yoinneroid (May 23, 2014)

trying to get back to bld, starting with mbld
1/1 1:49.18[1:07.37] 


Spoiler



1) F U2 B2 R2 B' F2 R2 U2 B' R2 D R D2 B L2 B2 F D U


2/2 4:44.30[3:02.91] 


Spoiler



1) R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R B2 L U' F' R' B U R2 U R2 D2 F2 L 
2) D2 B' L2 B R2 B2 D2 R2 B R2 B2 R' U' L U2 L D' F L2 F'


3/3 8:54.59[5:45.28]


Spoiler



1) D' L2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U F2 R2 U2 R D' L' U R2 B2 F U' B D 
2) U R' B2 R' B D B' D2 F' B2 D2 R D2 B2 L D2 L D2 R' B2 
3) B2 D2 B2 F2 D B2 U B2 L2 D' U L' F' L2 R F' D' F L' U' L'


4/4 8:48.23[5:33.36] lol, faster than the 3 cubes attempt in everything


Spoiler



1) L2 F' R D2 R' U B R' U2 B L2 F2 D R2 U R2 F2 U D R2 F2 
2) D2 F2 D L2 D' B2 R2 B2 D' U' L' D' R2 B' D' F2 L' R2 U2 
3) U' L2 R2 D' R2 F2 D F2 D L2 U' B' L' U L2 D' R B L2 U2 F' 
4) R' D2 U2 B2 R B2 L2 U2 L U2 R2 B L2 U' F2 U2 F' R' U' B2 R2


3/5 13:52.65[7:56.11] 


Spoiler



1) F2 L2 F2 U L2 U' F2 U L2 F2 D R F' D' F' D2 R U L' U R' (DNF)
2) B2 D2 B' D2 U2 B D2 F U2 L2 U2 R' B2 F2 D2 U' B2 L' D B F2 
3) L2 U B2 U' F2 U F2 U' R2 F2 U B R' D R' D2 L U B' D' F (DNF 3e)
4) F B2 D' F L' U2 R U2 R2 U D2 F2 R B2 R L2 D2 R' B2 R' F2 
5) R' F' D R L U2 F B2 L' U' D2 R2 D2 R' F2 R L2 B2 D2 L F2


4/6 18:33.07[12:32.95] 


Spoiler



1) B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 F' L B L' D L' U2 R D B' (memo'ed the edges wrong, but somehow it was solved)
2) F2 D2 U2 B D2 B' D2 R2 F2 D2 B R' B' D' U L B' L' F' D' B (DNF 7e 4e)
3) D' L2 F2 L2 U R2 B2 D' B2 D F D' B' R B2 F D F2 L (DNF 3e)
4) R2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 D' F2 R2 D2 R B2 R F R' U' R' F2 U2 
5) B D R2 F2 D F2 U2 R F U' L2 F D2 F' U2 R2 B2 D2 F' D2 F 
6) R2 D' B2 F2 D' L2 D R2 U' R2 D R' D L U' B' R2 B R2 F R


5/7 23:19.12[17:16.38] 


Spoiler



1) F2 L2 U2 F U2 F' D2 F D2 F D2 L U F2 R2 D U' R2 U' L 
2) B U2 L2 B2 R2 B U2 F' D2 B F R' D B' R F' D L U' R' 
3) U2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B2 F' L2 B' F D B2 R' F2 D2 U' L2 D U2 
4) U2 B2 F2 U' B2 D R2 F2 U F2 U' L B D U F U2 F2 R F L2 (DNF 7e 4c)
5) L' F2 B U2 B2 R F' L' F2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D' R2 B2 U2 B2 (DNF 4e off by U', which probably cause the 4c as well)
6) L2 F2 L B2 U2 R' U2 F2 R' D2 L B' L D' B2 L U2 F' L' B2 R2 
7) F2 R' D2 U2 B2 D2 F2 R' B2 R2 B2 F' D R' D' L' U2 L2 U' L U


6/8 24:00.27[17:02.53] 


Spoiler



1) U' B2 D L2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 U B2 L B D R F U B R' B2 D 
2) D2 B2 U' F2 U B2 U F2 U2 F2 U2 L' F U L' U' F D' U R F 
3) U2 L2 F2 D L2 F2 D L2 R2 U2 L2 B' R D' L2 D2 B U L2 F U2 (DNF 3c)
4) R2 D' F2 U2 L2 B2 D' R2 D' B2 U B R B2 F L' D2 F2 D' F' R2 
5) U' L2 B2 D2 L2 U2 L2 U R2 U' B2 L' B' L' U' F D' R2 B' L' U' 
6) U R2 U L2 F2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 D' F' L B2 L D U' L F' D U 
7) U B' L D2 L U F2 B D F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D' R2 F2 U 
8) F2 U2 L U' L' F B D' F R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U' B2 U B2 R2 (DNF 3e)


7/9 35:19.24[27:32.48] 


Spoiler



1) U2 B2 F2 R' D2 F2 R' D2 R U2 R' U F' R D' U L2 F L R 
2) R2 U2 L2 B R2 B' R2 F2 D2 F' L2 U F2 U2 R D' L' B2 F U2 B2 
3) D2 B' F R2 F L2 B D2 L2 R2 D' F R2 U' L F' D' R' F2 U R DNF 2c twisted (one is buffer)
4) R2 U R2 D2 L2 U' R2 U L2 U' F2 L F L B' D B U L2 D2 U2 
5) R2 U R2 B2 L2 U B2 U' B2 F2 U2 L D2 F D' R2 D2 U' R' D2 F' 
6) R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R F2 R' D2 B2 F2 U' B L2 R U B R U' F2 L DNF 3e
7) B2 R2 D L2 B2 U' R2 U2 L2 D' F' R2 B R' D2 F' L' R2 D R2 
8) B2 U2 L2 R2 U2 B' L2 R2 D2 B' D' B D2 R' F2 D' L B2 L D2 
9) R2 D' B2 F2 R2 D L2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R' D' U' L B D' B F R2


6/10 38:45.00[26:25.22] 


Spoiler



1) L F2 D2 U2 R U2 R' U2 F2 D2 U2 F' D U2 B D' F' D' U2 L R' 
2) F2 D' U2 B2 D' F2 R2 D B2 U B2 R' U B' L' B2 U2 F' L' U B DNF 3c
3) U R2 F2 U R2 D2 L2 D L2 B2 U B' R B' L' R U' L2 B' F U2 DNF
4) B2 U L2 R2 D R2 D B2 F2 D2 R' F' D B F L' B2 U B' F' 
5) D2 L F2 D L' D' L F' R U L2 F D2 R2 B' L2 U2 F' D2 F B2 
6) F D2 F L2 B2 L2 B' U2 L2 U2 F2 L R' B U L D2 B U2 R2 B 
7) B' F' R2 D2 U2 B D2 F U2 R2 D2 U' R D2 U2 F2 L2 D' L B F 
8) D2 L F D' L2 D2 B2 R B R2 L2 U R2 U R2 U' R2 U2 DNF 3c twist, 1 buffer
9) U2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 L2 R' D F' U' B L D' F U2 B2 R DNF 3e
10) U2 L2 F L B' U L B2 R' U R2 D2 F2 L2 F' D2 B R2 L2 F' U2


8/11 37:17.79[26:48.13] 


Spoiler



1) B2 L2 D B U L2 F2 D R D2 R2 U2 D2 L2 F D2 F' R2 B2 L2 DNF 3e
2) L' B' L2 U' B L' F2 R L' F' D L2 F2 R2 D F2 B2 U' L2 U L2 
3) B2 R' U2 R F2 R B' U' R' L' U2 B' R2 B2 L2 F R2 F U2 L2 F2 
4) U' R U' R' L B2 R' B' L B2 U R2 L2 D2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 D 
5) B2 R2 B' D2 B D2 B' U2 R2 B U2 L D' R' F' L' B2 U' L2 D U2 
6) D' B2 D' R2 U R2 B2 D' F2 U F2 L' F' U R' B L F' U2 R' F2 DNF due to some parity problem
7) U2 B2 D2 R U2 R B2 R' F2 L U2 B' U' L D' U2 L' U' F2 L F2 
8) B2 R' D2 F2 D2 R2 F2 R' F2 L F D B2 D2 B' D F2 L U' 
9) D2 L' F2 D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 R F2 R D R2 F' L2 D2 F L F D2 R' DNF 3c
10) L2 D' F2 R2 D B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U R' F D U2 F U R' B2 L D2 
11) F2 R2 U F' B2 L' B' L' D' R' L' D2 F' D2 F2 B' U2 F R2 U2 B


11/12 34:51.94[25:51.64] probably the easiest scramble sets I have ever received


Spoiler



1) R2 F2 R2 D' B2 L2 R2 U B2 L2 R2 B' L' U' R B2 U' L' F R' B 
2) L2 F2 L2 U2 F' D2 F' D2 B U2 B2 D B2 U' F2 L' B2 D L2 
3) F' D2 F' D2 L2 B F' L2 D2 F' D2 L R D R' D2 U' R2 D R' 
4) D R2 L2 B L' B2 L' U' B2 R' B' U2 B L2 F B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 
5) L2 B2 R2 F' U2 B2 U2 R2 B L2 B2 L R' D' L2 U2 B' L2 U L' 
6) F2 R B2 U2 R' B2 F2 L' F2 L U' R' B L2 D2 B2 R B L' 
7) R2 D R2 U' R2 U R2 U F2 D' R' B F L' B' R B' L2 B D' 
8) F D2 L2 B2 L2 F2 R2 F' D2 R2 B' U' L D2 R2 U R2 B2 R' D' 
9) F2 D' B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D F2 U B' D' R2 U2 B U' L D' B2 
10) U' F2 D' L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U L F' D2 U' L R' U2 R U' L2 
11) L2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U B2 U F2 U2 R2 B' D' L2 B R B' D R F R' DNF 2e2c
12) F' D2 B2 D2 R2 B' F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D R D' U L D' U L U B


9/13 39:28.07[29:39.56] 


Spoiler



1) U2 R' B2 R U2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B R' U' L' F' D' L F' R' 
2) D' L U D2 B' D F' R' B2 R2 B' U2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 F' U2 
3) D' U' B2 U F2 L2 B2 U' B2 D' R B2 L D2 R2 B' U B2 D U 
4) R2 U L2 U F2 U' R2 F2 R2 U B2 F L' F R U' B' L B2 R D' 
5) L' F' U2 L' U' L2 U R U' F2 R' B2 U2 B2 L F2 R' L' D2 L' DNF 4e 7c
6) B2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 U L2 B2 D B2 L' F' R U L' D2 U2 B' F' L 
7) B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 F2 U B2 U R2 U F' R' F2 U' R' F2 U2 B F' 
8) R2 F2 U' F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 U F2 U2 F D U L' F U' B' U' R D2 DNF 2c
9) D2 R D2 L B2 U2 F2 L U2 F2 U2 F' U' L' F2 R D' U' B U F2 DNF 3e
10) D2 U2 L U2 R' F2 R' U2 R2 D2 R' F' U L B' L D U2 F' R' 
11) L' D2 L2 U2 R' F2 R' B2 D2 U2 R D' L F' D B' D R' U2 B' F 
12) B L F' L F2 B' R' B2 D' B' L2 D L2 F2 U' L2 U R2 F2 U' 
13) U2 B2 U2 B L2 B' U2 B' D2 B' L2 R' U2 L' D' R F2 U F2 R' DNF 4e 4c


12/14 44:23.64[33:36.89] 


Spoiler



1) D' F2 U' L2 U F2 L2 U' B2 U L2 B L2 F2 U L' D B' D R U' 
2) F R2 F2 B D' L F2 L B U2 R2 B2 L2 D' F2 B2 U F2 D' R2 
3) F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U B2 U' L2 D R2 B L' B2 F' U L' U2 B2 F2 
4) D2 U2 L2 F2 D2 B2 F' L2 D2 B R2 D R' U2 B' L2 B' U' L R D' 
5) B2 D2 R2 F' R2 F' R2 D2 F D2 U' F2 D2 L2 F' R' F L F' U L 
6) D' R2 D' B2 D B2 D' F2 L2 F2 D B' R U' R B2 R' U' B L U DNF 6e 4c
7) D' B2 D' L2 B2 U2 F2 D' R2 D' U2 B U R2 D F' R B2 L2 R F' 
8) L2 D2 R2 U' R2 D R2 U R2 U F2 L' B2 R D2 F' L2 D2 U L2 U 
9) D' L' D2 F' U2 L2 U R B D2 B2 U R2 D R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D 
10) U' L2 D R U F2 B U2 D B' U' D2 B2 D' R2 F2 B2 D R2 L2 U' 
11) R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L U2 F2 U2 F2 U' F2 R D2 U' B L2 F D F' DNF 3e
12) L D2 F2 L D2 R' U2 R' F2 D2 B D R2 B2 F D2 B' D L' U2 
13) L2 U R2 F2 D' B2 U' L2 U R2 U B' L' R2 F' D' B R' U2 R U' 
14) F L2 R2 F U2 R2 B2 L2 B R2 B U' B D' R2 U2 R D' U L2


10/15 1:10:38.78[47:27.78] 


Spoiler



1) R U' R F2 D F R F2 B' L' D2 L F2 R' D2 L' U2 F2 L2 F2 
2) D2 B' F' L2 U2 F' U2 R2 B' U2 F D' L' R' D R' B2 D2 U B' D2 DNF 3c
3) L2 R2 U' B2 U' B2 D2 B2 D2 U' L' B D' B2 D' U2 L U B D2 DNF 3e
4) B2 D' R2 B2 U R2 F2 D U2 R2 D R' D R' U F' R' B U L' B DNF 3e
5) F2 L2 U F2 D' L2 F2 R2 D' B2 U2 F' R' F' D2 R2 U F2 R F R' 
6) L2 D2 L B2 L' D2 R' D2 R2 U2 R' U B' R2 F D F' L' U B' R2 
7) F' D2 U2 B' L2 D2 B' U2 F D2 B2 U R F2 R' B2 F2 R B' F2 
8) U' B2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 L2 U' B2 U2 R B2 D' R D U' B F2 R' D 
9) B2 F2 D R2 U R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D' R' B L2 B U' F2 L' R 
10) L2 D' L2 U F2 D U2 L2 B2 R2 U' L' R U' R' B2 D' F2 L2 R2 
11) R' U2 R F2 L D2 U2 R' F2 D2 R' B' F2 L D' R' B2 D' U2 B 
12) D' B2 R D' B2 U L' B' L D F2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U' F2 U R2 F2 
13) D L2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 U' F2 U' L' B' R' U' B U2 R2 F' R2 B R DNF 3e 3c+2c twisted
14) D L2 D' R2 B2 U2 F2 D L2 U' B L' F D B' F' U B2 U2 F' R DNF 7e 7c
15) R2 F' L' F2 U' D2 F2 U2 R D B U2 D2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D' F2 L2


11/16 58:33.12[45:48.98] 


Spoiler



1) F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U' B2 L2 D R' B' D' F2 R B F' U L' U2 DNF 3c
2) U R2 U2 F2 D' B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R U' B2 F2 R2 U F' R D2 R2 DNF 3e
3) L2 U R2 U' L2 D' F2 L2 U L2 R2 B R' F' R U R' F L' B F2 DNF 2c twisted (buffer)
4) B R2 B U2 L2 F L2 R2 U2 L2 B2 L' U F D F2 L' R' B R2 U' 
5) L' B2 L2 D2 L B2 U2 L' B2 D2 R2 U R' F' L' B D B R D2 U2 
6) D F R2 L' U' D2 B2 U L2 F L2 D2 B2 U2 F' D2 F' U2 L2 
7) B2 D L2 U2 F B2 R' D B' U' F2 R2 L B2 D2 L' D2 B2 D2 R' U2 DNF 3c
8) R' D2 R U2 B2 U2 L F2 R U2 L2 F R' B' D' U2 L F L F2 U2 DNF 3c+1twisted
9) L2 R2 B2 U2 F' R2 B2 L2 F L2 D' B' L' B' U B2 U L F R' 
10) R2 B2 L D2 F2 R2 F2 R' U2 L U' B2 F2 D L2 R' B U B2 F 
11) B2 F2 U B2 U L2 R2 F2 D B2 D' R U F' U' L R2 D' L' F' U2 
12) U B2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 U2 B U L' F' D2 U L B L2 B D' 
13) F R2 F' U2 B R' D' R U' D2 F' U2 R2 B2 L2 B' R2 B' 
14) D2 L2 B2 L2 F2 L' U2 R' B2 L U2 B U F2 L' R' F2 D' F2 R2 F' 
15) U2 L2 F2 R2 F R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 U L B' D F U' B' U R B 
16) F2 L F L' U2 R' D R' F' U L D2 R F2 R2 D2 L B2 D2 L B2


15/17 55:07.42[40:47.21] 


Spoiler



1) D2 F2 L2 F2 L' B2 R2 U2 R D2 B2 U' F L' F D2 B D' U B2 U2 
2) F2 D F2 U' L2 R2 D F2 U L2 B2 F' L D2 R F U' B2 F2 D2 R2 
3) R2 U2 L2 D2 U B2 L2 F2 L2 U F R' D2 L2 F U' L F2 U2 R' U2 
4) B L' F B L2 B' R2 L2 D R2 U2 R2 D2 B L2 F B2 U2 L2 U2 
5) B2 L F2 R2 D2 F2 L F2 U2 F2 D2 F' L' B' F2 U' L B2 U2 L2 
6) R2 D' L2 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D' L' F2 U2 F' R' D' U' B2 F R2 D' 
7) R2 B2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 U' L2 B2 U' B' R U2 F R2 B' F' U B2 R2 
8) F U2 B' L2 F L2 B2 D2 F' L2 R B' L2 D' B2 L B' L D2 U L2
9) F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D B2 U R2 B2 L2 R F' L2 R B' D2 R F U2 F2 
10) F2 R' D2 R2 U2 R' F2 D2 L' F2 R2 F U R D' F D U' F2 R' 
11) U R' U2 D L' F2 L F B' L B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F U2 D2 R2 F' DNF 2c twisted (buffer)
12) U L2 U L2 U R2 B2 U2 B2 D L' B F L D U R2 B D F' R' 
13) L2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D' L2 R2 B2 U B' D' U' F U' B L' F2 D L' R2 
14) B D2 B U2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F L2 D2 R B2 D' B L2 U B2 D2 B2 D2 
15) L2 B2 U R2 D' B2 L2 U2 F2 U B R2 B2 U' R' B2 F' R D' L2 B 
16) F2 D2 F2 L' D2 R2 D2 F2 R B2 L2 D L U2 B U2 B L B' L2 
17) L B' R' D2 L D B R' F L B2 R2 L U2 D2 F2 U2 L' B2 L' DNF 3c


12/18 1:11:40.33[54:13.63] 


Spoiler



1) L2 F' D2 F L2 F U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U L2 B' R' U L B F' D' U 
2) L2 R2 U2 R2 D' B2 U' B2 D2 L2 R' F' L' F2 D' B F L' R' D F 
3) U' F2 D L2 D' R2 B2 U L2 U2 L2 R' B' U F' R' D U' L B2 D' 
4) R2 D F' B2 R U R F B U' F2 U' B2 L2 D R2 U' 
5) F' D L' B U2 B U D B R F2 U L2 D F2 D' F2 R2 D F2 B2 
6) U R2 F2 U B2 F2 D F2 D U2 F2 L' U' L R2 B D' R' D2 F U' 
7) R2 U2 R F2 U2 L F2 R B2 U2 L2 F' D' F' U B' L2 U' B2 L R DNF 8e (4 off by U) 3c+2c twisted
8) F U2 B D2 B' U2 L2 D2 B2 R2 B' R' D L U2 R2 D F R D2 U2 
9) R2 B2 F2 U L2 D' U2 B2 D' L2 U' L D F U' F2 U R' U2 L U DNF 2e2c
10) B2 F2 R2 D' F2 D L2 R2 D' F2 D2 F' D2 B D B L' B' L2 R' U' 
11) D' F2 D2 U' R2 B2 L2 U' L2 U R' U' L' D2 B U F' D2 L U 
12) R2 U2 B' R2 F2 U2 B U2 B U' L F L R' U' L' D R2 D' B' DNF 2c twisted
13) B' L2 B' U2 F D2 B' L2 R2 D2 R2 U B U2 R F U' B' L B DNF lol totally can't recall
14) F2 D B2 D2 R2 B L' U' F' B R' U2 F2 B2 R' U2 F2 R' F2 L2 
15) R' D' B' D' B2 U D L2 F' R B2 U R2 D2 B2 U' L2 U' R2 D' 
16) U2 R2 B2 R D2 R' B2 L' U2 F2 D2 F' L D R' D2 R' B' U F U2 
17) F2 L R2 B2 U2 L2 U2 L D2 L' B2 D' R F2 R' U' B' L B R2 DNF 3e
18) F U2 B L' B U' L' U D R' U2 L' F2 R U2 L D2 L' B2 R' DNF 3c


15/19 1:21:55.20[53:46.86] 


Spoiler



1) D U R2 U' F2 D' R2 D' F2 L2 R2 F' U2 R D B' F' R F' D 
2) B' D2 F2 R2 F R L U F R L' B2 L F2 U2 L B2 R2 F2 D2 
3) B2 F2 L R U2 B2 U2 B2 R' D2 R B' U R2 F2 L' D R' U L R 
4) F' R U' F2 D' F2 R' B' D' F' L2 B2 U L2 D B2 U F2 R2 F2 B2 
5) U2 R' B2 R F2 D2 U2 R' F2 U2 R2 U' F' L U2 L R' B' L D' B' 
6) R2 U2 F2 U2 B' D2 B' D2 L2 B' F' D' R' F2 U' F L' D' B2 L 
7) B U2 B D2 F' R2 B' L2 D2 B D2 R' B2 D' R2 B' D' B2 U' R' 
8) F2 D' F2 U' B2 D2 L2 R2 B2 L2 U2 R U' L U L F D U2 B2 R2 DNF 3c
9) L2 U2 L2 D2 B' F' R2 B F2 R2 D2 R' B R U' R F D L2 B2 F DNF
10) L2 B' L2 R2 F' R2 F2 L2 B' L2 B' D U2 L' B R' U2 B' D' U' F2 
11) B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U' L2 D R2 D R2 F' D B' F2 U2 R' U' F L2 D2 
12) B2 F' L2 B2 D2 L2 D2 F' R2 F' R2 D B' L2 D2 F' R B2 F2 D2 B2 DNF 3e
13) F2 D' L F2 B' R' B2 U' B2 L U2 L2 B2 U2 D2 B U2 F' D2 F' D2 
14) R2 B2 U2 F' R2 B R2 F2 R2 B2 L' B' R' D' L' F2 R2 F D L F2 DNF 2e2c
15) F D2 B2 R2 D2 F D2 B R2 B' R2 D B' L2 D B2 L' B U R F' 
16) R' B D' R2 B D2 B' L2 U' R B2 U2 F2 L2 U D2 R2 L2 U B2 U 
17) U B2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 D2 B R' B D2 B2 F' R' U R2 F' 
18) D2 U2 B R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 B' R U2 B2 R U' R2 D' B D2 R 
19) F2 U L2 D' R2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D L' D' B2 L2 D' L' R F' L B'


16/20 1:46:09.87[1:27:58.77] 


Spoiler



1) U2 B D2 U2 F R2 B' L2 F' R2 B' R' F L B2 D' B' F L' U B2 
2) U2 B2 U2 B' U2 B' U2 F R2 B2 D2 L' F R' U' F' L B2 R' F' 
3) R D' F R' L U R F' L' B R L D2 L' F2 L2 B2 R F2 R' F2 DNF by F' + 2c twisted
4) U2 L F B' L D L2 U' R F2 U' D' R2 D' L2 F2 R2 U B2 L2 
5) L2 R2 B2 D' L2 U' R2 D' U2 F2 R2 B L' B F D B' R U R B 
6) F2 R2 D' L2 D R2 U' F2 D' U2 B' F' D2 L D B2 R' F' L' D' DNF 3c+1c twisted 2e flipped
7) R F' L D2 B' L U' D2 R B2 R2 U2 R2 L2 U2 F L2 U2 B' D2 
8) R' F2 L F2 R B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 R' B L D B2 L2 B F L' D' B' 
9) R2 F2 D2 R2 D2 F2 L' B2 L' U2 R B F R D2 U' L' F' U2 R2 D' 
10) R2 L' B U' F2 B' U' L U2 B2 L2 D' B2 R2 B2 D' L2 D R2 
11) D' F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U B2 L R U2 B' U' F' L2 B' D' U' DNF
12) U2 L2 U R2 D' L2 U2 R2 D R2 U' L' B D2 L' U2 R2 U B' D R 
13) F B R' U L' F D2 B2 U' F' L2 U' L2 D R2 U R2 U' F2 U B2 
14) D' L2 U B2 D L2 F2 D' F2 D B2 F' L2 F2 D' R U' R' F' D' F2 
15) D' R2 B2 L U2 R B2 L' B' U L B2 U2 R D2 L2 F2 L' F2 D2 L 
16) R U2 R2 U' L' U2 R' B U' L2 F2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 F2 B2 
17) U' F2 U2 B2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 U L' D' R2 B' U' L R D F' D' 
18) L2 R2 F' D2 B' L2 B2 F R2 B R2 D U2 L2 R' B2 L2 B' L' B' DNF 
19) U F2 D L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U' R' D2 B2 D F' U R F' D2 U' 
20) U' L2 F2 L2 U R2 U R2 F2 D' B F' R D' L' D2 F R' F L'


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 23, 2014)

AJ Blair said:


> So I learned yesterday that after doing BLD for over 3 years now, I never knew that there was such thing as BLD Parity...


That's quite hilarious. A bit tragic but mostly funny.

I got my first decent solve with Turbo corners. it just happened to also be easy.
(1:02.59[21.68]) D2 F2 L B2 R F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 R' B' D' B' F U' L' B' L' U2 F

Getting there...
Average of 5: 1:16.32


Spoiler



1. (1:02.59[21.68]) D2 F2 L B2 R F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 R' B' D' B' F U' L' B' L' U2 F 
2. (1:24.07[26.89]) D2 L2 B2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D L2 R B F' U B' L R' D' L2 D2 
3. 1:22.81[19.67] U2 R B2 R' F2 L' R2 B2 R F2 R' B' L2 B R2 B L' R' B U' L 
4. 1:19.32[23.17] R2 D2 R2 D F2 R2 D B2 R2 D' B' R U' B' F' L2 F' R U' R' U 
5. 1:06.82[17.84] U2 R2 B2 U2 L2 B' L2 U2 F2 D2 F L' U' F2 D2 R2 F U L' U' F


----------



## antoineccantin (May 23, 2014)

A Leman said:


> 7BLD 31:12.40[14:37.58] My comms/fingertricks are really bad at the moment since I stopped cubing for a while to practice more memory sport. I can get this faster.
> Scramble:
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!


----------



## antoineccantin (May 23, 2014)

Wuuuuuut. Dat execution (off by 3 edges)

DNF(35.57)[20.09]

U' R2 U2 B2 U R2 D L2 R2 B2 U L' B2 F R F' D U2 B2 U2 (5/11)


----------



## Iggy (May 23, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Wuuuuuut. Dat execution (off by 3 edges)
> 
> DNF(35.57)[20.09]
> 
> U' R2 U2 B2 U R2 D L2 R2 B2 U L' B2 F R F' D U2 B2 U2 (5/11)



Woah. Do you still use M2/OP?

Edit: Doing a session while pushing 3BLD memo. This is my fastest so far:

39.52[10.62] R2 D2 F2 D R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D F2 L B' R F L D' L U' R' F2

Edit 2:

32.93[12.02], DNF(30.95)[13.67], 45.28[11.53], 30.71[10.11], DNF(37.61)[11.11], DNF(58.12)[11.21]

11.47 average memo

Edit 3: lol I went at my normal pace and got a 38.23[12.50] solve. My execution is the one that sucks


----------



## antoineccantin (May 23, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Woah. Do you still use M2/OP?



Reconstruction:
z2 y
u' L' u M2 u L u' // M2
u R u' M2 u R' U' // M2
x' U' L2 U' M2 U L2 U' M2 U2 // Comm
U L' U' M2 U L U' x // M2
U R U' M2 U R' U' // M2
U x M' U' L' U M U' L U x' U // Comm
U R2 U' M2 U R2 U' M2 // Comm (well, M2 also)
U2 M' U2 M' // M2
D' L2 D M2 D' L2 D // Parity
x' R2 D2 R' U2 R D2 R' U2 R' x // Comm
R U2 L' U2 R' U2 R U2 L U2 R' U2 // Comm
R2 [F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'] R2 // OP

112 moves / 15.48 seconds = 7.23 etps


----------



## Iggy (May 23, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Reconstruction:
> z2 y
> u' L' u M2 u L u' // M2
> u R u' M2 u R' U' // M2
> ...



Oh nice. I need your execution speed


----------



## yoinneroid (May 24, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Reconstruction:
> z2 y
> u' L' u M2 u L u' // M2
> u R u' M2 u R' U' // M2
> ...



you might shave another half second or so if you do x' U' M U2 M' U' x for the first two edges :O


----------



## Ollie (May 24, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Reconstruction:
> z2 y
> u' L' u M2 u L u' // M2
> u R u' M2 u R' U' // M2
> ...



This seems unbelievable to me. I struggle to get anywhere near that sort of ETPS with fast 3-cycles and I think most top BLDers would too. Unless I misunderstand ETPS.

Sorry. But prove me wrong.

EDIT - just the solution and the sheer length of it should be near impossible to execute in that sort of speed?


----------



## Fawn (May 24, 2014)

I've started to get a lot faster with memo. My overall solves have went from about 5:30 down to 4:00 in the past few days. Not exactly stellar, but I've started develop my own memo method that I won't spoil yet. I'm going to try to get faster with it to see how successful I can make it. 

Also pb of 3:47.010


----------



## antoineccantin (May 24, 2014)

Ollie said:


> This seems unbelievable to me. I struggle to get anywhere near that sort of ETPS with fast 3-cycles and I think most top BLDers would too. Unless I misunderstand ETPS.
> 
> Sorry. But prove me wrong.
> 
> EDIT - just the solution and the sheer length of it should be near impossible to execute in that sort of speed?



Keep in mind two things:
a) The solve was DNF by 3 edges, so I probably forgot an edge cycle, with is lets say 12 moves, making it only 6.46 etps
b) The execution felt very fast and had no lockups or pauses
c) I just have really fast tps (ex. I have PLL time attack UWR, and you need tps for that )

To put it into perspective, my PLL time attack is about 270 moves. So for my 24.11, that would be 270/24.11 = 11.20 average tps.


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 24, 2014)

1:19.33[14.55]

The execution is super slow (still nub at turbo corners) but that's a PB for memo.

Edit: I forgot to mention how incredibly jealous I am of Antoine's tps


----------



## Tim Major (May 24, 2014)

If Maskow could have your TPS on every solve he'd be sub 25 on average Antoine, that's ridiculous.

I use M2/OP with some comms and my execution is usually 45s-70s


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 24, 2014)

I was gonna put this in the failures thread because of how sub-1 it wasn't
1:00.60[15.07] B2 D L2 U L2 F2 L2 D B2 U L2 B' F' D' U2 B2 R' U2 R F' R2 

But it's actually pretty good. I've also gotten sub-previous memo PB 3 times today (although 1 was DNF).


----------



## Iggy (May 24, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> If Maskow could have your TPS on every solve he'd be sub 25 on average Antoine, that's ridiculous.
> 
> I use M2/OP with some comms and my execution is usually 45s-70s



If I had Antoine's TPS, I'd be sub 35 :/


----------



## mycube (May 24, 2014)

18/20 in 45:55
I don't think it's the most points, but a very nice time for a nearly safe attempt 
about 12 minutes execution, wtf


----------



## Iggy (May 25, 2014)

mycube said:


> 18/20 in 45:55
> I don't think it's the most points, but a very nice time for a nearly safe attempt
> about 12 minutes execution, wtf



I have a lot to work on


----------



## qaz (May 25, 2014)

woo sub-40!
39.48 F2 L2 B2 D2 L U2 B2 L' F2 L2 R2 D' F U2 F2 R' U2 L2 R2 B' 
10/6, pretty easy

also got a bunch of average pbs
1:03.40, 39.48, 56.16 = 53.01
1:00.39, 1:00.16, (1:03.40), (39.48), 56.16 = 58.90
1:00.01, 1:00.39, 1:00.16, 1:03.40, (39.48), 56.16, 1:04.83, (DNF), 1:16.05, 1:03.87, 1:34.42, 1:01.99 = 1:06.13

lol counting 1:34 in the ao12


----------



## Iggy (May 25, 2014)

qaz said:


> woo sub-40!
> 39.48 F2 L2 B2 D2 L U2 B2 L' F2 L2 R2 D' F U2 F2 R' U2 L2 R2 B'
> 10/6, pretty easy
> 
> ...



Wow nice!


----------



## qaz (May 25, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Wow nice!


Thanks! Now I need to do this well officially...

also 4bld stuff
6:13.60+[3:06.89], 7:00.98[3:53.22], 7:45.42[3:46.52] = 7:00.00 mo3
(6:13.60+[3:06.89]), 7:00.98[3:53.22], 7:45.42[3:46.52], 7:32.80[4:03.87], (DNS) = 7:26.40 ao5

exactly 7 minute mean, guess that's kind of cool. first ao5 ever i think


----------



## tseitsei (May 25, 2014)

Average of 12: 48.67
1. 45.93 
2. 1:06.55 
3. 47.73 
4. 46.77 
*5. (41.58) L' U L' U' B U L2 B' D F' L2 F2 L2 B' D2 F D2 R2 U2 F' 
6. 48.08 U2 R2 B2 D' U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 D L B F2 R2 D L B2 U L' R 
7. 45.23 U' L2 D R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 U B D' B' R D L' U B D *
8. 48.26 R' B R' L B' R2 L2 D F L2 U2 B2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 R2 D L2 
9. 46.23 R2 U2 B2 U' F' B' L' B' L B2 U' B2 L2 U B2 U R2 D B2 U 
10. 46.19 D' R B R L B2 R D L B2 L2 D2 L2 F' D2 L2 F B2 L2 
11. (DNF(1:28.12)) B2 D' L' B' D F' B U' D' R2 D2 R B2 L D2 R' U2 L F2 R' 
12. 45.76 L' F L2 D2 B' L2 D' L D2 B U' R2 U R2 F2 U2 F2 U' F2 U' 

First PB in a long time 

Also bolded is sub-NR mean of 3: 44.96s

Also 36.20 Single earlier today


----------



## mycube (May 25, 2014)

2:51.48 Rw' B U' Uw' Fw2 Bw' R Fw Uw F L R2 Uw' L2 R2 Dw Fw Lw2 B2 Rw' F' B2 Dw' L2 F2 U F L' Fw2 L' Lw R U2 Lw Rw R U2 Fw Bw2 D2

slow improvement, but at least an improvement


----------



## Iggy (May 25, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> Average of 12: 48.67
> 1. 45.93
> 2. 1:06.55
> 3. 47.73
> ...



Nice, welcome back 



mycube said:


> 2:51.48 Rw' B U' Uw' Fw2 Bw' R Fw Uw F L R2 Uw' L2 R2 Dw Fw Lw2 B2 Rw' F' B2 Dw' L2 F2 U F L' Fw2 L' Lw R U2 Lw Rw R U2 Fw Bw2 D2
> 
> slow improvement, but at least an improvement



Nice! 0.09 slower than my PB


----------



## Ollie (May 25, 2014)

3/3 in 2:15.62

Can't remember if PB or not


----------



## bjs5890 (May 27, 2014)

Got my first successful average of 12: 1:31.21

1. 1:33.57[27.05] 
2. 1:30.31[38.81] 
3. 1:40.00[53.10] 
4. 1:30.41[39.10]
5. 1:29.86[49.16]
6. 1:09.50[24.55] 
7. DNF(1:36.03)[54.35]
8. 1:29.67[41.99] 
9. 1:30.80[43.21] 
10. 1:48.57[55.48]
11. 1:29.40[31.73]
12. 1:05.44[26.66]


----------



## tseitsei (May 29, 2014)

Awesome new PBs *Mean of3: 40.80*
And *Avg5: 41.42*

Average of 5: 41.42
*1. (36.17) B2 R2 U2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 F2 R2 U B D' L B' L2 D B2 R B2 U' 
2. 46.74 F2 R2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D' B2 F2 L2 U2 L F U2 B' D L B2 D F2 U' 
3. 39.50 L2 B2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' B2 U' B2 U2 B L B L2 D' U R D' B2 U2 *
4. (DNF(1:12.40)) L2 B' D2 F' U2 L2 U2 R2 B U2 B' R' B' D' F' L R' U' R2 B2 F2 
5. 38.01 D B' R2 F R2 L' D F2 R U2 L2 U2 F2 L2 F' B' U2 L2 B2 

I don't know what happened  
3 sub-nr's in a single avg5. I usually get something like 5-8 of those in 100 solves 
Won't break these in a while I suppose...



reconstruction of the 36.17 single:


Spoiler



*Memo:*
edges:
*FA LU DV NG MY*


In finnish: FAarao LUulee DaVen NaGaa MYyvänsä
Translation: Farao Thinks(luulee) to sell(myyvänsä) Dave's naga(that super hot chili) 

Different order of words in finnish grammar so words are in wrong order at english memo 

corners:
*Si-La Te-Pe Wi-Ri Ke-Ra*


*exec:*
corners:
[R D2 R':U] (8/8)
y[L' U2 L: D2] y' (8/16)
y[U R U':L']y' (8/24)
[U2: L' D L] (8/32)

edges:
L' B' (M' U2 M U2) B L (8/40)
R L2 U' (M' U2 M U2) U L2 R' (9/49) 9-moves since U2 U = U' cancellation was executed
U' (D2 M' D2 M) U (6/55)
U2 [U L U':M'] U2 (9/64) 9-moves since U2 U =U' cancellation was executed
[R E R': D] (8/72)


----------



## goodatthis (Jun 1, 2014)

I finally got a success using OP/OP! Memo was about 8 min, total was 13:00.02, haha. I went really slow and steady to insure I would get a success. I had two previous attempts (this was my fourth) where I had done a U' instead of a U at the end of the R perm for parity, which screwed up my corners.


----------



## qaz (Jun 2, 2014)

yuss

(51.25), 1:03.90, 1:01.34, 1:01.79, 1:05.13, 1:07.46, 1:01.84, (DNF), 59.17, 1:17.07, 52.09, 1:06.10 = 1:03.59



goodatthis said:


> I finally got a success using OP/OP! Memo was about 8 min, total was 13:00.02, haha. I went really slow and steady to insure I would get a success. I had two previous attempts (this was my fourth) where I had done a U' instead of a U at the end of the R perm for parity, which screwed up my corners.



good job, i think that's about what my first success was as well


----------



## Iggy (Jun 2, 2014)

3:11.50 4BLD
First success without reviewing centers. Not sure how fast memo was, but it was pretty fast considering how I messed up a comm (and wasted like 10 seconds). I'm finally improving again


----------



## Fawn (Jun 3, 2014)

Broke my PB by a long shot AND I got it on video!

My pb used to be 3:44.20, but I managed to get a solve in 2:23.06! I'm so excited!

On a side note, I don't actually own any sort of blindfold, so I took some goggles I used for airsoft and painted several coats of black on them. It looks pretty silly in the video. Anyway, I'm super hopeful of improvement now, and I'm definitely going to keep practicing.


----------



## penguinz7 (Jun 4, 2014)

First ever 3BLD attempt success!! 9 min total


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 4, 2014)

penguinz7 said:


> First ever 3BLD attempt success!! 9 min total



That's really fast for a first attempt! Keep it up


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jun 4, 2014)

Have now done the corners BLD (which I could do for months) and _finally_ done the edges BLD. 

Now just have to do them together.


----------



## Hari (Jun 4, 2014)

3BLD PB of 55.17[20.xx]  U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D L2 D B2 U' R2 B D' B2 U' F2 L' F2 D2 B R U 

got it on video too.


----------



## Cm_Hu (Jun 4, 2014)

3bld single pb 
1:39.86 B2 D' U L2 U' F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 R2 F' L' B' F L2 D' F L U F'

mean of 3: 1:55.11
2:05.81, 1:59.65, 1:39.86


avg of 5: 2:17.78
2:05.81, 1:59.65, (1:39.86), (DNF(2:07.69)), 2:47.89

Method: M2/OP


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jun 4, 2014)

First 3BLD success! 4:48.01 with a pretty easy scramble (3 edges solved and no parity).


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Jun 4, 2014)

4BLD mean of 3 PB: 4:56.10

4:50.64 Uw' Rw F B U2 D' R2 Fw' R2 F U Rw2 F Uw2 R U2 D L' Fw' B R' U2 D' Rw' Uw D' B' L2 U2 Rw2 F' Fw B' U2 F L2 Rw B Rw2 R'
4:47.88 F Fw2 B2 L U2 B L' Fw D2 L2 F2 D2 L Rw F Rw' R2 Uw B L' F' D F L' R2 B Uw' B U2 F2 D' Rw2 R2 B2 L2 Rw2 U' Uw D R'
5:08.79 Uw R2 Fw' U Rw' Fw' B2 U2 Uw2 R2 D' R U Uw2 B' D' F L' B U Fw' L2 F2 Uw Rw D' B' R Uw' F' Fw R2 F2 Rw2 F Fw' B2 L2 F2 B2

I don't know how this happend, my single PB before this session was 5:17.27.


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 5, 2014)

PB single!! 
Scramble was very lol. 8 edge targets (in 2 cycles) and 8 corner targets (in 1 cycle)

1. 32.23 D2 B' R2 L' F2 D2 L2 U' L' U B2 L2 B2 R2 U' B2 D2 F2 

reconstruction:


Spoiler



MEMO

edges: GE DV OJ YD
finnish memo: GEe ja DaVe OJan YDin
translation: GEe (super awful finnish rap singer was called pikku-gee years ago) and DaVe (name of a person) in the trench's(oja in finnish) core(ydin in finnish)

corners: Si-Ra Ti-Wi La-Pe Ke-La

EXECUTION:

corners:
y'[U2:L D' L'] y (8/8)
y[L2 : U R U']y' (8/16)
[L' D' L : U'] (8/24)
[R D R' : U] (8/32)

edges:
y' U' [M D' M' : U2 ] U y (9/41)
U' [D2 : M'] U (6/47)
[E : L' D' L] (8/55)
[R2 : U' M2 U] (8/63)

63 moves  about as much as my speedsolves have


----------



## Iggy (Jun 5, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> PB single!!
> Scramble was very lol. 8 edge targets (in 2 cycles) and 8 corner targets (in 1 cycle)
> 
> 1. 32.23 D2 B' R2 L' F2 D2 L2 U' L' U B2 L2 B2 R2 U' B2 D2 F2
> ...



Nice


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 6, 2014)

aguuugw said:


> 43.99 2x2 BLD
> Memo was 11 7 835



Dude. Don't memo with numbers. You should start using letters. It's much easier that way.
Watch noah's tutorials. They are very helpful...


----------



## Iggy (Jun 6, 2014)

aguuugw said:


> Yes yes yes I completed a 3bld!
> Time between 8 and 9 minutes!
> Memo:
> Corner orientation:
> ...



Nice :tu


----------



## Iggy (Jun 7, 2014)

26.91 F' L2 U2 B2 D2 R2 F L2 B2 F' L2 D L2 R' U F' U2 B F2 R2 D2 
PB

Edit: 15/17 in 38:26.38. Awesome time, first multi in over a week lol


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 7, 2014)

Iggy said:


> 26.91 F' L2 U2 B2 D2 R2 F L2 B2 F' L2 D L2 R' U F' U2 B F2 R2 D2
> PB
> 
> Edit: 15/17 in 38:26.38. Awesome time, first multi in over a week lol


Nice!

I feel like I have to get faster at multi now


----------



## Iggy (Jun 7, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> Nice!
> 
> I feel like I have to get faster at multi now



Thanks! Your memo is still faster than mine though  My memo for this attempt was around 26


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jun 7, 2014)

3BLD PB! 4:05.26


----------



## h2f (Jun 7, 2014)

First ever 3BLD attempt success! 11 min


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Jun 8, 2014)

Official 9:51.91 4BLD and 24:34.00 5BLD


----------



## h2f (Jun 8, 2014)

aguuugw said:


> Awesome I got another 11 min fail. I have really low succes my pattern is like
> 
> Not even close/really close/not even close/success/not even close etcetera....



 It was 4th attempt of the day.


----------



## stoic (Jun 8, 2014)

Got my first BLD success!
I've been working at it on and off for a couple of days with the same scramble and it took me a good few attempts as I kept making silly mistakes. 
Using Old Pochmann (which is such an elegantly...beautiful...idea) with T, Ja and Jb perms for edges and full Y perm for corners (I tried shooting to RDF to save a couple of moves but it caused me a couple of problems because muscle memory).
Next for an attempt under 'proper' WCA conditions.


----------



## yoinneroid (Jun 9, 2014)

dem scrambles

Average of 5: 50.33
1. (59.93[24.00]) B' F D2 L2 D2 R2 B R2 F' D L U R2 D2 R D L B F 
2. (41.95[21.60]) R2 F2 L2 U' F2 D U2 B2 F2 R2 D2 F' R' F' U2 F' U F' U' L 
3. 46.74[23.41] U2 R2 F2 D2 L' B2 R F2 D2 F2 L D B U2 F' L' R' U' L B' 
4. 54.66[24.64] U B2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D' B2 R2 D' U' F' L' D' B L' F L2 U F' U' 
5. 49.60[23.26] D' B2 L2 U B2 F2 D2 U' R2 U L2 B D R U B' F2 L' F2 D' B 

47.78 mo3


----------



## Iggy (Jun 9, 2014)

yoinneroid said:


> dem scrambles
> 
> Average of 5: 50.33
> 1. (59.93[24.00]) B' F D2 L2 D2 R2 B R2 F' D L U R2 D2 R D L B F
> ...



Wat, nice.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 10, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2014-6-9
> on cam, I'm not bothering to try for anything else. I have to tighten my skewb a little bit.


Wrong thread


----------



## kcl (Jun 10, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> Wrong thread



*wince* you saw nothing..


----------



## Hari (Jun 10, 2014)

A 3/3 multi atlast after many 2/3. 11:44.34 with a super safe 8:4x.xx memo. For some reason, I always tend to mess up the cube I solve as a normal 3BLD..


----------



## stoic (Jun 10, 2014)

Got a first "proper" 3BLD success!
Took about 20 mins to memo and 5 mins to execute.
I've got my memo down from 30 mins or so over the last couple of days and I really went over it loads and took my time to ensure no mistakes.
Edges first - 10 targets in one cycle which was quite nice - with no parity and 2 twisted corners. 
Well happy.


----------



## Hari (Jun 10, 2014)

First successful 4/4 Multi.19:53.24 with a 12:24 memo. Can go way faster though, but happy overall..


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 11, 2014)

4/10 solves in the car. One was about 1:39.xx. It's been a while since I did some bld.


----------



## Roman (Jun 11, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> 4/10 solves in the car.



I would recommend you not to drive your car while blindfolded anymore, it's extremely dangerous


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 11, 2014)

Roman said:


> I would recommend you not to drive your car while blindfolded anymore, it's extremely dangerous



Yeah it's a bad habit. 



Spoiler



I wasn't driving, my parents were.


----------



## TankRed (Jun 11, 2014)

I think (and I hope) that @Roman was ironic...


----------



## Hari (Jun 11, 2014)

Another 4/4 multi. This one was much faster at 15:43.59. Memo still needs work as I got close to 12 minutes..


----------



## Roman (Jun 11, 2014)

Spoiler: ))0)


----------



## Julian (Jun 12, 2014)

Roman said:


> Spoiler: ))0)


Awesome, man!


----------



## Iggy (Jun 12, 2014)

Roman said:


> Spoiler: ))0)



wtf O_O Awesome, that memo is crazy!


----------



## Hari (Jun 12, 2014)

2 4BLD successes in a row after a string of over 20 DNFs  the first one my laptop powered off -_- and it would have been around 13 minutes I guess as the memo was close to 7 mins, but second one was a sure 16:43.84 with a slow but steady 11:xx memo.


----------



## Iggy (Jun 12, 2014)

Hari said:


> 2 4BLD successes in a row after a string of over 20 DNFs  the first one my laptop powered off -_- and it would have been around 13 minutes I guess as the memo was close to 7 mins, but second one was a sure 16:43.84 with a slow but steady 11:xx memo.



Nice


----------



## szalejot (Jun 12, 2014)

Roman said:


> Spoiler: ))0)



Congratz man, that was insane. Both memo and execution are great.
Try to do the same on competition 

PS. Brest?


----------



## Ollie (Jun 12, 2014)

Roman said:


> Spoiler: ))0)



Why is this unlisted/not in its own thread? :confused:


----------



## CHJ (Jun 12, 2014)

Roman said:


> Spoiler: ))0)



im trying to become world class here, stop lowering the boundary!
serious note, woah....


----------



## AJ Blair (Jun 12, 2014)

10:07.26 4BLD success. It's only my second success ever so I'm pleased. Had an about 9 second recall issue that cost me a sub-10 though...Aw well, I'm sure I'm capable of it after getting this.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jun 14, 2014)

Sub-4 3BLD! 3:56.00 single.


----------



## sneze2r (Jun 14, 2014)

easy scramble= sub5 club in 5BLD
4:52.61[2:04] L f2 B' D r' B U2 f' F U2 B2 r' R' D u2 L' r2 R2 b2 r2 l u2 L F' f l' f b D b2 r2 U F R2 b f' D U' B2 U R' U' L F2 l' d2 B' d' B D U' u' R2 u d2 F f2 D R' U2

a lot of pauses cost me about 10 seconds


----------



## Tao Yu (Jun 14, 2014)

aguuugw said:


> My streak is broken- 3 BLD fail. 12 mins I don't know WHAT went wrong but I take of the mask and EVERYTHING is messed up! The only thing solved was the bottom 4 corners!?!?!?


That happens to me all the time. I think it's usually to do with setup moves.

Just a heads up, there's a blindfold failures thread for DNFs: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4909 .


----------



## ollicubes (Jun 15, 2014)

Yeah! Got my first sub 1 3BLD.
58. 83
My last pb was around 12s slower so this was something amaizing


----------



## mycube (Jun 15, 2014)

ok, wtf 
2:33.13 F2 B' L' Lw' F2 B2 Uw' F Lw D L R2 F2 L' F Bw' Rw2 Bw Lw Uw Dw2 Bw U D R2 F2 Fw2 Dw Bw2 B2 R F2 U2 Lw B2 Dw2 Rw2 F2 U' Uw
kinda nice scramble, 11 solved centers  pb by nearly 20 seconds
memo was around 1:10-1:15


----------



## mycube (Jun 15, 2014)

and even more wtf:
2:33.13 2:52.92 2:43.26 = 2:43.10 mean, so I have my subUWR for 4bld! 

edit: and more WTF!
2:33.13 2:52.92 2:43.26 DNF(3:02.69) 2:41.85 = 2:46.01 avg of 5
I have no idea what is happening


----------



## Ollie (Jun 16, 2014)

(2:01.74), 2:03.34, 2:11.19, (2:44.59) 2:07.55 = *2:07.36 Ao5* and *2:05.42 Mo3*
Stupid scrambles, the 2:01 had something like 7 solved wings.


----------



## Riley (Jun 17, 2014)

26.82, 26.23, 34.06, DNF(48.92), 26.56 = 29.15


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jun 17, 2014)

3BLD 3:45.46 

L2 F2 R2 F D' L2 B D' U L B' U2 L2 U' B' D' F2 B' U2 R' U L U L2 D


----------



## Iggy (Jun 17, 2014)

26.69 U' F2 D2 L2 F2 U' R2 D' R2 F2 U F' U' L F D' R' U L2 D' U' 

PB by a bit. Didn't expect it to be this fast


----------



## Iggy (Jun 17, 2014)

16/23 in 56:10.72. It's an accomplishment because of how fluid the execution was  Memo was kinda slow though, like around 41:30


----------



## qaz (Jun 18, 2014)

6BLD 33:23.56 

memo 20:16.21. unfortunately not on cam but whatever. pb by 16 minutes lol


----------



## Cm_Hu (Jun 18, 2014)

1:14.922[46.153] R2 B L2 B U2 B2 F U2 F R2 D2 R F D2 R2 U2 F2 R U B2 L

/* Scramble */
R2 B L2 B U2 B2 F U2 F R2 D2 R F D2 R2 U2 F2 R U B2 L

/* Solve */

//Corner: JeFf UP B
//Edges: AE GaMe TuR LaW V

M2 //A
B L' B' M2 B L B' //E
B L B' M2 B L' B' //G
B' R B M2 B' R' B //M
U R' U' M2 U R U' //T
U' L U M2 U' L' U //R
U' L' U M2 U' L U //L
U2 M' U2 M' //W
U R2 U' M2 U R2 U' //V
U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U //Parity
x M' U M' U M' U2 M U M U M U2 x' //Flip edge

l' U2 L2 F' L' F L' U2 l U' //J
F2 R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F2 //F
F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F //U
R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R //P
R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U' //B
z2 y' R U R' U R U2 R' L' U' L U' L' U2 L //Twist corner 

// View at alg.cubing.net


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 18, 2014)

sneze2r said:


> easy scramble= sub5 club in 5BLD
> 4:52.61[2:04] L f2 B' D r' B U2 f' F U2 B2 r' R' D u2 L' r2 R2 b2 r2 l u2 L F' f l' f b D b2 r2 U F R2 b f' D U' B2 U R' U' L F2 l' d2 B' d' B D U' u' R2 u d2 F f2 D R' U2
> 
> a lot of pauses cost me about 10 seconds





Ollie said:


> (2:01.74), 2:03.34, 2:11.19, (2:44.59) 2:07.55 = *2:07.36 Ao5* and *2:05.42 Mo3*
> Stupid scrambles, the 2:01 had something like 7 solved wings.



You guys D:
Awesome!


----------



## Iggy (Jun 18, 2014)

2:55.42 B2 U L' u2 L2 F2 U' f' B' F R2 F2 R U' R' B2 f2 u' r2 R' U f U2 F' D B2 U' L R' u U r' f2 R' f r F f2 u B 
Memo was like 1:01 wtf. Execution was really slow because I'm tired. Should've been a lot better


----------



## h2f (Jun 18, 2014)

Two finished 3bld in a row. Old Pochmann. PB 7:48.


----------



## Hari (Jun 19, 2014)

Got this 3BLD mean just now and PB! First sub1 ever
Mean of 3: 57.07
10. 50.28 F2 D2 F2 D B2 D L2 D L2 D U' B' U' B2 D R' D U B2 R' D U2
11. 1:01.11 F2 U' F2 R2 D R2 U2 R2 U' L2 U2 L' B2 U' B D2 L F2 R' U B'
12. 59.81 R2 B2 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 B' D R D' R2 D2 F' R B' D'


----------



## qaz (Jun 19, 2014)

4:26.30[2:29.19] B U2 Fw' R U D2 Rw2 Uw2 F' Rw B' L2 Uw' F Fw' Uw' L Fw2 R Rw' Uw' L2 D Uw Rw' Fw2 F U' Fw U2 F2 D L Uw' Rw F' B2 L2 Rw' R 

4BLD, first sub-5


----------



## mycube (Jun 20, 2014)

5:57.72 Lw2 Uw R2 Dw2 R2 Dw Fw2 Lw2 Bw2 Fw' Rw' Bw Lw2 R F L' Lw2 D2 Dw Uw2 F Dw2 Lw R2 Dw' Lw' D' Uw Lw Fw Uw' Bw Fw' R2 B2 Fw2 L Lw B2 Fw' Lw2 F Lw' Fw2 Uw2 U R2 B F' Uw B' Dw2 Rw2 R Uw U2 Lw2 R' B F
second sub6 and again pb, finally another sub6!


----------



## Hari (Jun 21, 2014)

44.56 U2 L2 U R2 F2 D B2 U2 L2 U' R2 B R L' B D' F' D2 U2 F2 L U' 
PB by around 4 seconds! Really easy scramble though and exec should have been way better. Memo was around 10 I guess.


----------



## Iggy (Jun 21, 2014)

Hari said:


> 44.56 U2 L2 U R2 F2 D B2 U2 L2 U' R2 B R L' B D' F' D2 U2 F2 L U'
> PB by around 4 seconds! Really easy scramble though and exec should have been way better. Memo was around 10 I guess.



Nice :tu


----------



## Hari (Jun 21, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Nice :tu


Thanks! Try it yourself. Ridiculous really, the only bummer being parity, otherwise a dream scramble.


----------



## qaz (Jun 22, 2014)

5BLD 12:01.49[6:34.50]

sub-NAR yay

video


----------



## aashritspidey (Jun 22, 2014)

52.697[20.xy] L2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D R2 D2 R2 B2 R L' B U' R' B2 U F2 R2 L
8th sub 1 but first sub 1 with no edge or corner solved


----------



## Roman (Jun 22, 2014)

qaz said:


> 5BLD 12:01.49[6:34.50]
> 
> sub-NAR yay



Nice. Keep on improving!


----------



## goodatthis (Jun 22, 2014)

Although I feel like the ultimate nub right now, did some really good 3BLD solves today, and I've only probably done 25 attempts!!!

Mo3: 4:37.40

5:28.81 [3:02.33]
4:24.42 [2:49.12]
3:58.98 [1:52.96] 

Sub 4 FTW!!!! And sub 2 memo! I've really got to switch to M2 soon, OP edges is freaking killing me haha. Does saving about 20-30 seconds sound right by switching to M2 from OP?


----------



## Hari (Jun 23, 2014)

5/5 in 19:11.40. Memo was around 12:45ish. Can still improve on this and will do so as I have now run out of 3x3s


----------



## EMI (Jun 23, 2014)

5BLD: 19:16, Memo was ~10

Visual for memo, M2, r2, U2 and OP for Execution


----------



## suushiemaniac (Jun 23, 2014)

Ao12 PB - Crazy lil' thing called accuracy  And corner 3-cycles might also have helped...
Edges: M2
Corners: ~50/50 OP and 3-cycles

Rubik's cube blindfolded

Mean: DNF
Average: DNF
Best time: 57.43
Median: 1:05.60
Worst time: DNF
Standard deviation: 7.90

Best average of 5: 1:01.67
10-14 - (57.43) 59.92 (1:07.85) 59.50 1:05.60

Best average of 12: 1:06.08
4-15 - 58.31 1:04.56 1:04.51 1:18.16 1:05.59 1:16.75 (57.43) 59.92 1:07.85 59.50 1:05.60 (1:22.46)

1. DNF D L2 B2 U' B2 U F2 D L2 B2 D2 R F R' L2 U' F2 U' F' U2
2. DNF R2 D R2 U F2 D' B2 U2 L2 U' B2 R B2 L2 D2 F' U2 R' U' B' F2 U'
3. DNF D' L2 D2 B2 F2 D R2 U L2 F2 U' L' F' L' B2 F2 D2 U B2 R' D
4. 58.31 D B2 D B2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D R2 F2 R' B' D2 F2 U B D' F2 R' F2
5. 1:04.56 R2 U B2 D2 F2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 D' R F R B L' F' L U B2 R D'
6. 1:04.51 F2 D L2 B2 F2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 F D B2 D' U' B' L' F' R' B U'
7. 1:18.16 D' B2 R2 D B2 D L2 F2 R2 D B2 R' B R' B U2 R D L2 B' F' D'
8. 1:05.59 D L2 F2 D' R2 B2 U' L2 F2 U B' R2 L U R2 D R' D2 F D' U'
9. 1:16.75 L2 D F2 D' L2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 D L F U' B2 L B R F' R2 U'
10. 57.43 D F2 D' R2 F2 D F2 D2 F2 R2 F R2 U2 L' D2 B F L' B' D U2
11. 59.92 B2 D2 F2 L2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 D B2 L B2 R B2 U' R2 U2 B2 F
12. 1:07.85 L2 D F2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 D' U' L D F L2 B2 R B2 F2 U R'
13. 59.50 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 D' B2 D2 R2 U' L D2 F D' L F D' B U2 F
14. 1:05.60 D L2 D' R2 D' U2 R2 B2 D F2 U2 L' F R' U F' R' F2 D' F2 R'
15. 1:22.46 R2 D U2 B2 F2 L2 D R2 F2 D2 B2 L D R D' B' L D2 U2 B2 L


----------



## goodatthis (Jun 25, 2014)

Did a corners only Ao12, 100% success rate! Times were about 1:20, pretty good for me. Had a 26 second one, only had 4 targets, memo was like 7 seconds.


----------



## Iggy (Jun 25, 2014)

I've been working on 4BLD

2:56.96 mo3
3:02.26 avg5

Also just got a 2:40.00 single after getting a 2:27 DNF


----------



## Hari (Jun 26, 2014)

Iggy said:


> I've been working on 4BLD
> 
> 2:56.96 mo3
> 3:02.26 avg5
> ...



Woah, that's fast! How do you memo for 4BLD and order of memo/exec?


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 28, 2014)

Iggy said:


> I've been working on 4BLD
> 
> 2:56.96 mo3
> 3:02.26 avg5
> ...


Oh nice. I'm starting to do no review 4BLD.

6:29.35[1:43.54]

PB memo for a success, but my execution still sucks.

Also got my first sub-20 2BLD which is fun I guess.


----------



## Cm_Hu (Jun 28, 2014)

1:03.741 D' U' F2 L2 D B2 F2 D U' L' F' L' R' B2 D2 L' F2 D F
Super easy case, still took 36 seconds to memo.

/* Scramble */
D' U' F2 L2 D B2 F2 D U' L' F' L' R' B2 D2 L' F2 D F

/* Solve */
//Edge: XM PC QE NF VH
[U' L2 U: M2]
[B' R B: M2]
[B' R2 B: M2]
M U2 M U2
(U M')3 U M (U M')4
[B L' B': M2]
[u R u': M2]
[B L2 B': M2]
[U R2 U': M2]
[u' L' u: M2]

//Corner: ML TB
U r U2' R2' F R F' R U2' r'
D (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) D'
D' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) D
R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U'




// View at alg.cubing.net


----------



## Hari (Jun 28, 2014)

PB time for a 3/3 multi. 6:45.16[4:07.xx]. First sub10 actually. I still feel the memo can improve by condensing my memo. Execution felt nice but still some pauses were there..


----------



## Iggy (Jun 28, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> Oh nice. I'm starting to do no review 4BLD.



Thanks. And lol, I actually switched back to reviewing centers, I'm just too used to it 



Hari said:


> Woah, that's fast! How do you memo for 4BLD and order of memo/exec?



Thanks. Right now I do this: memo centers, review them, memo wings, review them, then do audio for corners. I execute corners first, then centers and wings.


----------



## Ollie (Jun 28, 2014)

*4:23.14[1:47]* b B' r d2 L' B2 r' L2 F' l B u' R D2 u B2 F f' R2 L' F' u' B' R2 D2 b2 f R D2 l R F L D u2 b2 R r' d r' F' b' d2 R' D u U r R B r2 L' f2 d' F2 L2 U' b u B


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 28, 2014)

Ollie said:


> *4:23.14[1:47]* b B' r d2 L' B2 r' L2 F' l B u' R D2 u B2 F f' R2 L' F' u' B' R2 D2 b2 f R D2 l R F L D u2 b2 R r' d r' F' b' d2 R' D u U r R B r2 L' f2 d' F2 L2 U' b u B



cool, not bad


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 29, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> cool, not bad



Not bad he says. 



Ollie said:


> *4:23.14[1:47]* b B' r d2 L' B2 r' L2 F' l B u' R D2 u B2 F f' R2 L' F' u' B' R2 D2 b2 f R D2 l R F L D u2 b2 R r' d r' F' b' d2 R' D u U r R B r2 L' f2 d' F2 L2 U' b u B



So good. In comp please!


----------



## szalejot (Jun 29, 2014)

3BLD: 1:18.02
edges: 10 targets
corners: 6 targets
to twists and no parity

A little improvement (4 seconds) but still improvement


----------



## Nicck (Jun 30, 2014)

first 4bld success!

attempt #6
mem: ~23
exec: ~14

center comms, r2, and op corners (workinonit)

scramble: (pretty sure that i didnt scramble correctly, but here it is)
5 solved centers, 1 solved wing, 2 solved corners (1 flipped)
r2 F' B' R r2 u' R' B2 L' u' r2 L' U r U L r2 B2 f2 F L' f F u r f2 u' F' f B u' f2 B2 D L2 R u' D2 F2 f2


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Jun 30, 2014)

4BLD PB, the centers were so easy

4:47.57 L U2 Rw Uw' L Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 R2 U2 D' Fw2 R2 F B' U' Uw2 R2 D2 F Fw' B2 U' D R Fw B R D' F Fw B D' F B2 L' R D2 L2 Rw


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jun 30, 2014)

Kabyanil talukdar broke Indian BL D NR. 32.70 seconds. 
He missed a 28 by two edge flips and a 29 in the finals by two corner twists. Else both of them would have been sub 38 mean too. 
Noah should be proud. Apparently both the prev NR and this one were broken by people who took BLD seriously watching his videos.


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jun 30, 2014)

3 BLD PB Average of 5 = 1:10.73 
3-7 - 1:10.12 1:16.85 (1:17.88) (1:02.86) 1:05.22

Using Pure Old Pochmann


----------



## Hari (Jun 30, 2014)

Bhargav777 said:


> Kabyanil talukdar broke Indian BL D NR. 32.70 seconds.
> He missed a 28 by two edge flips and a 29 in the finals by two corner twists. Else both of them would have been sub 38 mean too.
> Noah should be proud. Apparently both the prev NR and this one were broken by people who took BLD seriously watching his videos.



I really hope he uploads the video soon. Hope I get there someday.. I'm Noah's student as well


----------



## Iggy (Jun 30, 2014)

Bhargav777 said:


> Kabyanil talukdar broke Indian BL D NR. 32.70 seconds.
> He missed a 28 by two edge flips and a 29 in the finals by two corner twists. Else both of them would have been sub 38 mean too.
> Noah should be proud. Apparently both the prev NR and this one were broken by people who took BLD seriously watching his videos.



Wtf that's awesome! Huge improvement from the previous NR 

Edit: His improvement rate is scary :O


----------



## Keroma12 (Jul 1, 2014)

Longest ever success streak, 14, and first ever ao12, 3:51.33.

76. DNF(3:48.74)[1:57.87 - 3 edges] R' B2 L2 U2 B2 L' F2 R U2 L B2 F' R' U B L R U2 L R' 
77. DNF(4:15.34)[2:37.84 - 2 flipped edges] B L2 F' D2 F' D2 B D2 U2 F D2 L' U' R' U' L' B D R F' L' 
78. (DNF(3:47.99)[1:50.07 - 3 corners]) F2 R D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L' U2 L' D U2 F' R2 B' U' F L B2 R 
79. 4:19.29[2:45.10] F L2 B L2 B' R2 D2 B2 F D2 U2 L' D' U L2 U2 L B F L' R2 
80. 4:36.17[x:yz.ab] D' L2 F2 D F2 U' F2 U2 R2 D2 B' U F2 U L D2 F' U R U2 
81. 4:10.66[2:34.55] U' R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 R2 U' B2 D' R B D' B F' D2 B U' F2 R 
82. 4:09.10[2:16.81] D2 B2 D' F2 B U2 B U' L B' D2 L F2 R B2 U2 R L2 B2 R' B2 
83. 4:10.32[2:43.08] L2 D' L2 D2 U B2 R2 U2 L2 D B2 L B F R' U B F2 L' D' R 
84. (2:47.27[1:44.89]) U' R2 U' L2 F2 R2 U' L2 U2 R2 U F' R' D' L2 F2 U2 F D F 
85. 3:44.66[2:11.55] D2 F2 U F2 U' L2 U B2 L2 U' L2 R B' L F2 U R2 B F2 L F' 
86. 4:00.26[2:32.58] D' U2 F2 U' R2 U R2 U B2 R2 U R D B2 U' L F2 R D B' F 
87. 3:47.59[2:24.31] R2 L2 F B2 D2 L F' D' F' D2 R D2 F2 L' D2 F2 B2 R U2 R 
88. 4:28.90[2:56.78] B L2 F D2 U2 F L2 B2 F2 L' B U2 B R D' F2 L F' D 
89. 4:08.84[2:26.58] R2 U2 R2 F U2 L2 U2 B2 L2 B U' L F' L2 R U L' R2 U2 B 
90. 3:30.99[2:03.64] R2 B2 F2 D L2 F2 D' B2 R2 D U2 R' F' U2 L2 D B' R' U L2 B' 
91. 3:48.86[2:31.81] D' B2 U B2 L2 R2 D' F2 R2 U F2 R' D2 U' R B U B' D2 R2 
92. 3:02.04[1:56.33] U' D F U F2 R B R' F' L' F B L2 D2 F' U2 B U2 F' D2 
93. (DNF(3:45.14)[2:12.17 - forgot to solve corners into parity positions]) R2 U L2 U2 L2 B2 U' F2 U L2 U' L' U' F' R2 F U2 F R2 D' R'

Edit: 2:23.43[1:27.87] Yay one second off my PB from way back, and my first sub-1 execution! From the weekly competition.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jul 1, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Wtf that's awesome! Huge improvement from the previous NR
> 
> Edit: His improvement rate is scary :O



He's crazy with all cubes. But he doesn't take part because he says he doesn't have a world class average with those cubes yet. :/


----------



## Iggy (Jul 1, 2014)

Bhargav777 said:


> He's crazy with all cubes. But he doesn't take part because he says he doesn't have a world class average with those cubes yet. :/



I hope he doesn't get world class at big BLD


----------



## Ollie (Jul 1, 2014)

Bhargav777 said:


> He's crazy with all cubes. But he doesn't take part because he says he doesn't have a world class average with those cubes yet. :/



That's really odd reasoning. Tell him to compete in the other events, who cares if he isn't world class yet? Everyone's got to start somewhere!


----------



## Hari (Jul 1, 2014)

Iggy said:


> I hope he doesn't get world class at big BLD


I remember him saying that after he finishes full 3-style he'll move onto 4BLD and I think he's done just that


----------



## Cm_Hu (Jul 1, 2014)

1:01.865 D2 R2 B2 F' D2 F2 D2 R2 D2 B' D' L R' B2 D2 R' F' D2 L
PB by 2 second, still not sub60.

/* Scramble */
D2 R2 B2 F' D2 F2 D2 R2 D2 B' D' L R' B2 D2 R' F' D2 L

/* Solve */
//Time: 61.86 Memo: 35.35
//Edge: VeR BeN WE IA XQ
[U R2 U': M2]
[U' L U: M2]
[R U R' U': M2]
[u R u': M2]
M U2 M U2
[B L' B': M2]
D M' U R2 U' M U R2 U' D' 
[U' L2 U: M2]
(U M')3 U M (U M')4

//Corner: PB XF TP
R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R
R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U'
[D F': (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R)]
[F2: (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R)]
[D': (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R)]
R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R

// View at alg.cubing.net


----------



## Iggy (Jul 1, 2014)

Hari said:


> I remember him saying that after he finishes full 3-style he'll move onto 4BLD and I think he's done just that



Hmm I have a feeling he's gonna get really fast at it. More competition for me I guess


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jul 1, 2014)

Iggy said:


> I hope he doesn't get world class at big BLD



Just wait...  he attempted multi bld once and got 11 cubes in sub 29 



Ollie said:


> That's really odd reasoning. Tell him to compete in the other events, who cares if he isn't world class yet? Everyone's got to start somewhere!


Very hard to convince him.


----------



## Nicck (Jul 2, 2014)

first full 3-style success

time: 7:13.74 (forgot to look at timer for mem, but mine its usually over 2 min)
scramble: D' L2 R2 U' L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D2 U' L B F L U2 L' B' D' L2

i am moving from M2/OP to full 3-style, when my pb is still around 4 min. lol.
i think commutators are fun - like learning/getting used to intuitive f2l.
so, after this success, i've decided to just go for it and move to full 3-style even though my time is still so high.


----------



## yoinneroid (Jul 2, 2014)

finally a decent 5bld success
11:16.52[6:18.01] Uw2 R2 F2 U2 Fw2 L U2 R Bw B' D F' Uw Bw2 Rw Lw' Dw' U B2 Uw Bw2 Fw2 U Uw Fw' Lw Bw' Uw' Rw Uw' Fw2 B2 Lw R' U2 Dw D Fw' Lw Uw Fw B U2 Lw' Bw2 R2 F B2 L' R2 Bw U Fw2 Rw L' Dw2 Fw Uw' Bw L


----------



## Iggy (Jul 2, 2014)

yoinneroid said:


> finally a decent 5bld success
> 11:16.52[6:18.01] Uw2 R2 F2 U2 Fw2 L U2 R Bw B' D F' Uw Bw2 Rw Lw' Dw' U B2 Uw Bw2 Fw2 U Uw Fw' Lw Bw' Uw' Rw Uw' Fw2 B2 Lw R' U2 Dw D Fw' Lw Uw Fw B U2 Lw' Bw2 R2 F B2 L' R2 Bw U Fw2 Rw L' Dw2 Fw Uw' Bw L



Nice :tu

My accomplishment: did my first 5BLD attempt in ages yesterday, it was a 7:15 off by many pieces. I might have gotten a lot faster than before :O


----------



## Iggy (Jul 2, 2014)

Sorry double post

7:10.05 success, yay. I've somehow gotten faster


----------



## yoinneroid (Jul 3, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Sorry double post
> 
> 7:10.05 success, yay. I've somehow gotten faster



what? aww c'mon, I was just getting closer to your times and you suddenly got so far away ._.


----------



## Iggy (Jul 3, 2014)

yoinneroid said:


> what? aww c'mon, I was just getting closer to your times and you suddenly got so far away ._.



Before I took my long break, I averaged slightly under 8:00, so I don't think I improved that much


----------



## mycube (Jul 3, 2014)

2:25.91 U B2 U Dw2 Lw2 Rw' D Lw F' Rw2 Fw' Uw' F Rw2 Fw2 Lw Rw' Bw Rw Bw Uw' B2 L2 U' D' Bw' Dw' Fw' L F' R Uw' Fw' L2 Lw F' U2 L2 Rw B
subWR! 
with wing and corner parity, i think memo was about 1:00 to 1:05


----------



## Iggy (Jul 4, 2014)

2:33.08 4BLD PB with many execution mistakes, should've been sub WR :/


----------



## Keroma12 (Jul 5, 2014)

Longest success streak: 26



Spoiler: Times



121. (DNF(3:17.321)[1:47.220 - 3e]) * U2 L2 B2 R2 B U2 R2 F U2 L2 F2 L B2 R U' R B R2 D R2 B2*
122. 3:01.056[1:52.128] * B2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 U B2 L2 U' F2 R F' U' L2 R F' L F D2 R*
123. 3:27.807[1:55.438] * U' B2 L' F2 B D F D R U' L2 B' R2 B' R2 D2 B' D2 F L2 F2*
124. 3:40.610[2:23.526] * D B2 L F' B' R' F' R U R2 F2 L F2 R' D2 B2 R' B2 U2 L'*
125. 3:30.068[2:13.008] * U' D2 F2 R' D2 F U2 R2 U' D2 R2 F' U2 F U2 F' U2 D2 L2 F*
126. 3:01.424[1:30.312] * R L' F2 R D' L2 U R2 L B R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D R2 D' F2 R2 F2*
127. 3:49.483[2:08.556] * L2 F R2 B F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F D2 U R' F' D' B2 F U2 F2 R' F'*
128. 4:17.203[2:20.997] * D L2 R2 B2 L2 U' R2 D R2 B2 R2 F R' B F' L' D2 B F D L2*
129. 3:52.555[2:11.486] * F2 D2 B2 L2 D R2 D2 B2 L2 R' F' D U' F L B R' U F*
130. 4:17.334[2:36.646] * U F2 L2 U' B2 F2 U' L2 B2 U' L B2 U' R F' U' F L2 D2 U2 F*
131. 3:28.115[2:03.891] * F2 R2 D2 U2 B D2 B D2 R2 D2 B2 D F2 L' D U R D2 L' R*
132. 4:25.194[2:24.594] * B' L2 D2 F' D2 L2 B' U2 B L2 B L' D L2 B' D U L B' L*
133. 2:57.618[1:38.893] * D2 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 D L2 U' B2 L' D2 L B' D F2 R F R2 D' F2*
134. (2:35.506[1:44.761]) * R2 D2 B2 D2 B L2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F R' D2 F L2 U' F2 R' B R'*
135. 3:45.953[2:12.950] * R F' D B2 U R2 L D B' L F2 D2 F2 D2 B2 L' U2 D2 F2 R'*
136. 3:04.189[1:50.667] * B2 L2 D L2 U B2 F2 D F2 D2 U' L' R' B2 U B F2 D R F U'*
137. 4:09.624[2:32.671] * F2 D2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F R2 U2 B' U2 R' B2 D' F R' D' F2 L2 D L2*
138. 3:12.998[1:56.795] * D B R U2 F' R B' L U' L F' B2 L2 D2 F U2 B U2 F2*
139. 3:01.949[1:50.063] * D F2 U2 L2 U' B2 F2 U' L2 R2 U' B L R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D R' D*
140. 4:09.066[2:15.837] * D U2 B2 R2 U' F2 R2 D R2 F2 D2 L' D2 L D R D U' B R2 F'*
141. 3:23.141[2:01.495] * U R2 U' L2 D F2 U' B2 L2 B2 U2 B' D' L R' B' R U2 R' B R2*
142. 3:54.915[2:10.666] * R U2 B' D' R' B R F' R B R2 U R2 D B2 D2 L2 U R2 F2 U'*
143. 3:20.033[2:01.955] * D2 F R' B U F U' L' F' D2 R' F2 L B2 R F2 L D2*
144. 4:16.271[2:31.686] * D' L2 F' B2 R' L2 U2 F U' L F2 D L2 F2 L2 U L2 D2 B2 R2 D*
145. 3:25.395[2:01.397] * F B' L U' R' B' U' F' B2 L D L2 D2 F2 B2 R2 F2 D B2 U' R2*
146. 5:08.641[3:35.434 - I was convinced I was missing an edge during memo, but I wasn't] * B2 U2 F D2 L2 F L2 D2 L2 B2 R' B' R2 D U2 F' D2 L B U2 R'*
147. 3:13.542[1:52.768] * F2 R2 F2 D' B2 U2 L2 D F2 U' B2 L R2 D' L' U F' R' F' L D*
148. (DNF(5:02.458)[3:23.360 - 3e - interrupted by friend during memo but I don't think that's why I messed up]) * F2 R2 U2 F2 L D2 L' U2 L R2 U2 B F D2 R' U F U' B D' F2


----------



## natezach728 (Jul 5, 2014)

First success - started practicing yesterday - 13:23 haha


----------



## Riley (Jul 5, 2014)

2nd ever 5BLD success: 21:33. Also a 20:20 off by 3 plus centers.


----------



## Mikel (Jul 5, 2014)

Riley said:


> 2nd ever 5BLD success: 21:33. Also a 20:20 off by 3 plus centers.



Wow OMG so good. Gj Riley! !!!!!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 5, 2014)

Iggy said:


> 2:33.08 4BLD PB with many execution mistakes, should've been sub WR :/


Good thing it wasn't official I guess! awesome time anyway.


Riley said:


> 2nd ever 5BLD success: 21:33. Also a 20:20 off by 3 plus centers.


Woo!


----------



## Iggy (Jul 5, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> Good thing it wasn't official I guess! awesome time anyway.



Thanks!

I finally got it:

2:27.38 u B' L R F2 r' R2 F' u' r' U D' F U2 L F' R2 B2 R2 r' F L2 f' R f2 R U R' u2 R' B' L2 r' F' f2 L2 F2 B r R' 

Memo was about 59  My first sub WR  (not counting my stupid pyraminx single)

Edit: More PBs

Average of 5: 2:57.89
1. 2:58.31 F2 r2 U2 f B' L2 F' R2 U' r B R2 U' L B R2 B r2 u2 B2 u2 f2 u L' D2 R2 f D f R2 r' D U2 u F D2 F2 B2 r' f2 
2. 3:03.96 B2 R' B2 R2 D u U' f' r R2 F' u L2 F' D' u R U L B2 F' D R' r u r2 u2 f' D U' L2 f U2 B r L2 u2 U' B2 F' 
3. (2:27.38) u B' L R F2 r' R2 F' u' r' U D' F U2 L F' R2 B2 R2 r' F L2 f' R f2 R U R' u2 R' B' L2 r' F' f2 L2 F2 B r R' 
4. 2:51.39 R U u D r' U2 L' r2 R' B' U r2 B D U R' r L2 f D' L' u R B f r' U r' F r2 F f2 U2 f' B' D F' B2 f' U' 
5. (DNF(3:07.14)) D u' r2 u' r2 U2 F' D2 U2 R2 L2 B F' f' U D r2 f' R r L2 D' B' U D F2 R f' u' U2 F B r' u2 U2 R f' B' D u2 

Solves 2-4 make a 2:47.58 mo3


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Jul 5, 2014)

8/8 in 21:42.91 [13:12.77]


----------



## Iggy (Jul 5, 2014)

Lucas Wesche said:


> 8/8 in 21:42.91 [13:12.77]



Very fast, you seem to be fast at every event


----------



## Ollie (Jul 6, 2014)

1:51.76 UWR

D F' D R2 B2 R2 B R' F2 U' F R2 r' u2 D' R L2 F2 R2 u B u' r U' B2 D2 r2 L B u2 D2 r2 B2 F L' R' U L2 F' f2



Spoiler



13 solved centers


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 6, 2014)

Ollie said:


> 1:51.76 UWR
> 
> D F' D R2 B2 R2 B R' F2 U' F R2 r' u2 D' R L2 F2 R2 u B u' r U' B2 D2 r2 L B u2 D2 r2 B2 F L' R' U L2 F' f2



Sad when people can solve a 4x4 BLD faster than I can sighted... Very nice!


----------



## EMI (Jul 6, 2014)

Ollie said:


> 1:51.76 UWR
> 
> D F' D R2 B2 R2 B R' F2 U' F R2 r' u2 D' R L2 F2 R2 u B u' r U' B2 D2 r2 L B u2 D2 r2 B2 F L' R' U L2 F' f2
> 
> ...



Wow, really good - on video by any chance?


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 6, 2014)

Ollie said:


> 1:51.76 UWR
> 
> D F' D R2 B2 R2 B R' F2 U' F R2 r' u2 D' R L2 F2 R2 u B u' r U' B2 D2 r2 L B u2 D2 r2 B2 F L' R' U L2 F' f2
> 
> ...



cool

6:55.693[3:59.469] dnf by UF dedge flipped


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 6, 2014)

Ollie said:


> 1:51.76 UWR
> 
> D F' D R2 B2 R2 B R' F2 U' F R2 r' u2 D' R L2 F2 R2 u B u' r U' B2 D2 r2 L B u2 D2 r2 B2 F L' R' U L2 F' f2
> 
> ...


Impressive. Do you know what the memo was?


----------



## Ollie (Jul 6, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> Impressive. Do you know what the memo was?



I don't, sadly. 22 wing targets, 6 corner targets (+ twisted corner) and only 5 center comms would probably equal about 1:05-1:10, so 40-45s?


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 6, 2014)

Ollie said:


> 22 wing targets



are you sure? pretty sure I only had 21.

edit: or do you do orangetop whitefront or redtop yellowfront?


----------



## Ollie (Jul 6, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> are you sure? pretty sure I only had 21.
> 
> edit: or do you do orangetop whitefront or redtop yellowfront?



I misscrambled, but I'm not sure where, because I still managed to get the 13 solved centers. My wings contained a cycle break and 2 solved wings, but 22 targets :confused:


----------



## Riley (Jul 7, 2014)

Mikel said:


> Wow OMG so good. Gj Riley! !!!!!





CyanSandwich said:


> Woo!



Thanks.  Today, on the way back, out of 3 attempts, I got 2 more successes. 17:54 and... 14:10!  It was really easy though.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 7, 2014)

16/17 42:41.35[24:01.66]

Not great, but I haven't gotten >=15 points in a while.
Off by 3 edges.


----------



## Hari (Jul 7, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> 16/17 42:41.35[24:01.66]
> 
> Not great, but I haven't gotten >=15 points in a while.
> Off by 3 edges.



Are your 3BLD times in your sig up to date? Because, I am around the same speed as that, but your multi times blow mine out of the water  your memo is really fast too!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 7, 2014)

Hari said:


> Are your 3BLD times in your sig up to date? Because, I am around the same speed as that, but your multi times blow mine out of the water  your memo is really fast too!


Thanks. Yeah, I don't practice 3BLD much anymore (trying to switch to TuRBo corners but being lazy).


----------



## Villyer (Jul 7, 2014)

Learning BLD for the first time, tried for two times and ended up with a basically scrambled cube. Third time I did the whole thing right except for the final corner, which I memo'd wrong at the beginning, and I ended up with a completely solved cube except for my buffer and final corner twisted in place. So mad.

But tomorrow I will hopefully have my first success!


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 7, 2014)

9/9 Multi BLD in 52:55.50

Biggest perfect attempt so far 
The time is meh, but not that bad considering it's my first attempt since January, and my second since September.


----------



## JasonDL13 (Jul 8, 2014)

I just did my very first blindfolded solve (2x2) 6:15.32

Not very fast but I am very proud.


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jul 9, 2014)

48.02[13.68] F2 B2 D L' D' R2 U' F' B2 R' D2 B U2 D2 F U2 B U2 R2 B2 
First sub52 on 3BLD, Method:M2/OP


----------



## Iggy (Jul 9, 2014)

Average of 5: 35.71
1. 36.62 D' U2 F2 L2 U F2 U' R2 F2 U L2 B' L2 R' U' L B' D2 U L F2 
2. 32.18 F2 R2 D2 L2 D2 F2 L U2 B2 L R' U' F2 R U L' D2 U2 B' L U' 
3. (26.40) B' L2 R2 F R2 F2 D2 L2 F' U2 B' R' B D2 R D' L2 F' D2 R2 F 
4. (DNF(35.11)) B D' L2 U2 R' B' L B2 U2 F U D2 L2 D' L2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 U' 
5. 38.32 L2 D2 F D L' B D2 B' U2 B' L2 F2 U' R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 D B2 D' 

First 3 make a 31.73 mo3  All are PBs


----------



## A Leman (Jul 9, 2014)

Riley said:


> Thanks.  Today, on the way back, out of 3 attempts, I got 2 more successes. 17:54 and... 14:10!  It was really easy though.



Great! 


antoineccantin said:


> 9/9 Multi BLD in 52:55.50
> 
> Biggest perfect attempt so far
> The time is meh, but not that bad considering it's my first attempt since January, and my second since September.



Not bad at all! You have the entire hour so there is no problem with using it.


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jul 9, 2014)

Wat, 3BLD PB by 7 seconds
40.38[14.77] R2 B' D2 U2 F U2 F R2 U2 R2 F' U' R D2 B D2 U' L' F U F 
M2/OP


----------



## Nicck (Jul 10, 2014)

My 3BLD times inexplicably dropped about 1:30 (from ~4:30 to ~3:00) in one day.
I don't really know why, but it could have to do with learning 4BLD (which makes the amount of information on a 3x3 seem more manageable).
My memorization just became much smoother and more accurate, seemingly out of nowhere.

So... new 3BLD PB: 

Time: 2:46.47[1:18.xy]

Method: M2/OP

Scramble:
R2 U2 B2 L B2 L D2 R2 F2 R' B2 F' U L R2 U2 B U' B U' F2

Corners: GF CB EZ DN
0 solved corners
0 flipped corners
1 corner cycle break

Edges: DZ KY GW PM NE
1 solved edge
0 flipped edges
0 edge cycle breaks


----------



## Iggy (Jul 10, 2014)

2:36.47 4BLD on ttw, 3rd best solve ever


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 10, 2014)

Akash Rupela said:


> Wat, 3BLD PB by 7 seconds
> 40.38[14.77] R2 B' D2 U2 F U2 F R2 U2 R2 F' U' R D2 B D2 U' L' F U F
> M2/OP


Awesome. I saw that you went from a 52 PB (like me) to a 48 and I was keen to catch up. Looks like that's out of reach!


Iggy said:


> 2:36.47 4BLD on ttw, 3rd best solve ever


GJ


----------



## PJKCuber (Jul 10, 2014)

I know this is foolish, but I just started my 1st step towards 3BLD by watching Noah's M2/OP tutorial.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jul 10, 2014)

1:44.015. Internal and single edge piece pop then OLL parity. Super good considering my global average on 4x4x4 is currently 1:4xx.xx.


----------



## ollicubes (Jul 10, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> I know this is foolish, but I just started my 1st step towards 3BLD by watching Noah's M2/OP tutorial.



There's nothing foolish! I have learned everything from Noah's videos and suprised how fast I learned. I recommend Noah's tutorial for everybody! Now my pb is 57 seconds.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 10, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> 1:44.015. Internal and single edge piece pop then OLL parity. Super good considering my global average on 4x4x4 is currently 1:4xx.xx.



WOW UWR NICE!!


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 10, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> WOW UWR NICE!!



lol Wrong thread


----------



## Tanisimo (Jul 11, 2014)

I finally got another 3BLD success. 

First success was about a month ago and 11min, then I got another today, 15min (lol), and then on my next attempt I got a 6:32.02. Now back to BLD again!


----------



## Riley (Jul 12, 2014)

Used rooms as the main memo method for the first time ever in multi-BLD, or pretty much any BLD. It was quite successful. 9/13 in 41:23, with 31 memo. I had no recall issues whatsoever, I only messed up from execution.


----------



## Iggy (Jul 12, 2014)

Riley said:


> Used rooms as the main memo method for the first time ever in multi-BLD, or pretty much any BLD. It was quite successful. 9/13 in 41:23, with 31 memo. I had no recall issues whatsoever, I only messed up from execution.



Nice. What memo method were you using before this?


----------



## Riley (Jul 12, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Nice. What memo method were you using before this?



Thanks. Just sentences without the images. So I had to review a TON.

edit: 3:24.24 4BLD PB, 2:00 memo. Really easy scramble. U' R F2 D2 R' B2 U2 Uw' R' L D2 Rw U' Fw U F R' Fw F2 B R2 L' D Fw' F' R Uw' U2 Rw2 D' B2 R B' R D2 Rw Uw D2 F2 D2

Also 13:03 5BLD off by 7 pieces I think.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 12, 2014)

First 5BLD attempt in a long time.

PB 35:38.48[8:51.67]

Lol barely beat my other PB (only other success) by 38 seconds. I really need a decent 5x5.


----------



## Riley (Jul 13, 2014)

12/14 in 47:21.21[38:04.30]. That's 9:16.91 execution, or 39.78/cube.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 13, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> 35:38.48[8:51.67]



what the hell

why is your execution so bad

my 5x5 bld pb is 34:something with 22 minute memo, and my 4x4 bld pb is 8:15 with 5:18 memo


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 13, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> why is your execution so bad





CyanSandwich said:


> I really need a decent 5x5.



:-/


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 13, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> what the hell
> 
> why is your execution so bad
> 
> my 5x5 bld pb is 34:something with 22 minute memo, and my 4x4 bld pb is 8:15 with 5:18 memo


What yoshinator said.

I use a tiled QJ. It averages about 2 center twists a solve and locks up constantly. 
I know I shouldn't put all the blame on my hardware but it really is awful.


----------



## Iggy (Jul 13, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> What yoshinator said.
> 
> I use a tiled QJ. It averages about 2 center twists a solve and locks up constantly.
> I know I shouldn't put all the blame on my hardware but it really is awful.



You should really get a new 5x5, with memo like yours, sub 20 should be quite easy


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 13, 2014)

Iggy said:


> You should really get a new 5x5, with memo like yours, sub 20 should be quite easy


Yeah it's just that I've been holding out for the moyu 5x5.

Also got another 5BLD PB 28:52.34[10:47.68]

Execution improvement! Memo was slow because I suck at center tracking. I make a lot of mistakes.


----------



## Iggy (Jul 13, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> Yeah it's just that I've been holding out for the moyu 5x5.



Yeah me too. I lock up a lot during 5BLD execution, too :/



> Also got another 5BLD PB 28:52.34[10:47.68]
> 
> Execution improvement! Memo was slow because I suck at center tracking. I make a lot of mistakes.



Nice!


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 13, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> Yeah it's just that I've been holding out for the moyu 5x5.
> 
> Also got another 5BLD PB 28:52.34[10:47.68]
> 
> Execution improvement! Memo was slow because I suck at center tracking. I make a lot of mistakes.



"Execution improvement". Wut. My last 5BLD attempt was 28 and had ~20 mins memo 
Reduce recall/lockups, and I'm sure you'll get sub-20 in no time.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 13, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> "Execution improvement". Wut. My last 5BLD attempt was 28 and had ~20 mins memo
> Reduce recall/lockups, and I'm sure you'll get sub-20 in no time.


Haha yeah. As on the last page, it's partly because of my terrible cube. But yeah, I still have lots of room for improvement. I also take my time because I'm making sure I'm doing everything right, especially +centers.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 13, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> :-/



I could probably execute 5x5 bld in less than 20 minutes on a rubik's 5x5 thoe


----------



## Riley (Jul 14, 2014)

18/18 in 56:48.60[42:44.24]. I've never tried 15, 16, or 17 cubes before. Seems like this is my limit for cubes, maybe 1 more. Now to review less and make images quicker.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 14, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> I could probably execute 5x5 bld in less than 20 minutes on a rubik's 5x5 thoe


To be fair I'm also just bad at execution. But hey, my last 5BLD was 18mins exec so I'm getting... somewhere.


Riley said:


> 18/18 in 56:48.60[42:44.24]. I've never tried 15, 16, or 17 cubes before. Seems like this is my limit for cubes, maybe 1 more. Now to review less and make images quicker.


Awesome. You're improving at multi fast!


----------



## the super cuber (Jul 14, 2014)

5x5 Blindfolded PB 28:14.94 [15:09]
My second ever success and first on video! Broke my previous PB by over half an hour


----------



## Iggy (Jul 14, 2014)

16/23 in 50:45.71, wat. Bad accuracy, expected it to be better


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jul 15, 2014)

First 4BLD success 
13:01.09 , Memo was around 7
Method U2/r2


----------



## PJKCuber (Jul 15, 2014)

Akash Rupela said:


> First 4BLD success
> 13:01.09 , Memo was around 7
> Method U2/r2



Akash, you have to stop getting better. I need to beat you in something. JUST KIDDING


----------



## mande (Jul 15, 2014)

Akash Rupela said:


> First 4BLD success
> 13:01.09 , Memo was around 7
> Method U2/r2



Dude wtf? You start serious 3BLD and get sub 1 in a week :/
I'm guessing you'll be sub 6 in 4BLD with your tps if you practice hard for a week or so.
Reading your BLD achievements nowadays makes me depressed


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 15, 2014)

Iggy said:


> 16/23 in 50:45.71, wat. Bad accuracy, expected it to be better


Fast though! You have the potential for top 3 in the world. But I understand how much accuracy can fluctuate.


Akash Rupela said:


> First 4BLD success
> 13:01.09 , Memo was around 7
> Method U2/r2


That's quite nice for a first success. I'm guessing you'll be fast really soon.


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm getting back to my old times in 4BLD after a long break... success rate is ~50% now and times are mostly sub-6


----------



## mycube (Jul 15, 2014)

i got my first good average of 12 today 

Best average of 12: 43.97
2-13 - 39.32 43.73 39.12 (DNF) 53.85 (36.87) 42.69 45.44 37.28 51.52 42.49 44.27

the dnf was a 43 off by 3 corners i think. 3 counting sub40! 

2. 39.32 U2 B2 D B2 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' B' F U' B2 U L B2 F' U' F' R
3. 43.73 F2 U R2 L2 D' B2 R2 D' U' R2 D' F R D U L2 B U2 F' R2
4. 39.12 B2 U' R2 D R2 U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L' F L2 D R2 U2 B D' B' R' U2
5. DNF D2 B2 D' F2 L2 D' B2 U' R2 L2 D' L F' D' U2 F2 R U2 F' L F2
6. 53.85 F2 L2 D' L2 D2 L2 F2 D' L2 U2 R F' L2 U B' F2 U B2 R2 U'
7. 36.87 R2 U L2 U' R2 D L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F' U' F U' R' L D B2 F L
8. 42.69 L2 D U2 B2 D2 F2 L2 D R2 L2 B R2 D' R F D2 R' U' R B
9. 45.44 B2 R2 D B2 U F2 L2 U' R2 L2 D2 L' F' R U L B' L2 D L'
10. 37.28 R2 L2 F2 D' B2 D B2 L2 U F2 R2 F' R B' L D' B F2 D2 B2 D
11. 51.52 U2 R2 B2 F2 D L2 U F2 D R2 U' B' L U' L2 F R L2 D' L2 B' U'
12. 42.49 B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 D2 L B F2 U2 R B2 F2 U F2 R2
13. 44.27 B2 U R2 D' R2 D' B2 U' R2 L2 U2 F' L' F U2 R' L2 F' U B D'


----------



## Iggy (Jul 15, 2014)

mycube said:


> i got my first good average of 12 today
> 
> Best average of 12: 43.97
> 2-13 - 39.32 43.73 39.12 (DNF) 53.85 (36.87) 42.69 45.44 37.28 51.52 42.49 44.27
> ...



Nice, sub my PB


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jul 15, 2014)

3BLD mean of 3 PB : 55.00
First sub1, M2/OP


----------



## Sessinator (Jul 15, 2014)

It's been a while since I've done an average of 12. I tried to do the first of every set of three solves slower (to try and guarantee a success) and the latter two faster. Near the end I kind of took it slower because I realized I was getting close to completing the average. 

Avg12: 51.82

54.14	L2 U L2 U2 L D2 B F R' F L B F2 L R2 U' L2 B2 F U D' R' F' R' B2
48.54	B2 F2 R2 F2 R' D L B' F' L D2 L' R' F B R' F2 R2 F L2 F' U L U2 D'
(45.15)	L' R B' L' F B2 R' L' U2 L R2 D2 R' L' U2 L U2 B2 F R L' F' L2 F D2
54.13	U' L' D2 L R F' R' L F L' U L F2 R2 B2 R' B2 R2 F' B' D B' L2 R U
45.42	B' U B R' F R F D' R U' F2 D2 F B D' F2 L2 F R B F R' U R2 F'
59.16	B' F' R2 F D2 B' L2 B2 D' U L' R2 D2 F2 B2 D L' F B2 R L D' B R F
(DNF) U2 F' R D2 L2 B' D' F' L2 B' R2 U R2 B' U' L2 U' B L2 D' B2 D' U B F2
54.87	R2 U2 L2 D U L F D' F2 R' B' L2 R' F L U F2 R U F2 D U2 F2 L' R'
45.15	L B L D' R B' U B R U D L F D L U' L D2 B2 U F' L' R' F2 U'
48.58	F B' U' B' D R D' L2 U2 R' B' L' U R F' D2 L2 B' F D2 B' U' F2 B2 D
55.25	F D2 F L' F D' F D2 B L2 R' F D' R' D' B L2 U2 D F2 R F2 D U2 R2
52.97	R2 F' R D' U R2 D L2 D B2 U2 B R L2 D L' D B F2 U2 B' D2 R B' L2

Also did a multi attempt the other day since it has been a while.
6/7 in 23:30:06. One cube was off by 3 edges.


----------



## porkynator (Jul 15, 2014)

Sessinator said:


> It's been a while since I've done an average of 12. I tried to do the first of every set of three solves slower (to try and guarantee a success) and the latter two faster. Near the end I kind of took it slower because I realized I was getting close to completing the average.
> 
> Avg12: 51.82
> 
> ...



Nice consistency; do you still use M2/R2?


----------



## Sessinator (Jul 16, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Nice consistency; do you still use M2/R2?



Thanks!  I am usually not that consistent. 

I am still using M2/R2 though I occasionally use a corner comm or two in a solve. 

I am trying to learn a few corner comms a day, but admittedly I have spent some time going over some of the ones I had learned, because I wasn't using them often in my solves. Also with US Nats coming up I've been a bit hesitant to change the way I've been doing BLD (so I don't get confused/mess up on my solves there) 

I'm hoping by the end of the summer to mostly finish up learning corner comms (a bit daunting). It will probably take me a while to get used to using them in solves. It's a lot more comfortable to just do what I usually do to solve a case so I don't mess up a solve, but I want to get faster, so I'll have to step outside my comfort zone a bit. I think summer is a very convenient time to work on transitioning, so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Hari (Jul 16, 2014)

Akash Rupela said:


> 3BLD mean of 3 PB : 55.00
> First sub1, M2/OP



Dang.. beat my PB by a couple tenths of a second I think. You have a sub1 avg of 5 yet? Please wait till I get my cube before you beat that as well


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 16, 2014)

4:44.17 4BLD  first sub-5 after my break and maybe fifth ever  Only 2s from NR

Also got a 4:39.xx but DNF. Wrong setup move near the end. Wings were u2 off and a few centers were wrong because of that... :/


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 17, 2014)

5BLD PB 25:35.71[5:51.79]

That execution is crappy even for me. Cold hands, cold cube, and I paused for a couple minutes at the start of wings.


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jul 17, 2014)

4BLD PB
9:19.04[4:41.62] 
First 3 successes were all 13 minute so it is pb by big margin
U2/r2/OP. Rooms for corners and edges, audio centers


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 18, 2014)

5 beers = 5BLD PB by nearly 7 minutes

18:48.97[6:31.58]


----------



## Iggy (Jul 18, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> 5 beers = 5BLD PB by nearly 7 minutes
> 
> 18:48.97[6:31.58]



lol nice


----------



## mycube (Jul 18, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> 5 beers = 5BLD PB by nearly 7 minutes
> 
> 18:48.97[6:31.58]



very nice!  good execution improvement

hmm maybe 24 beer would help for my multi attempts..


----------



## mycube (Jul 18, 2014)

2:24.19 Rw R Dw' L' Rw R' B Rw' Bw2 B2 D2 L2 Fw' B' Dw F2 Lw Bw' U' L2 R2 B Lw' D' Fw2 U2 Uw' Bw' B D R' Dw D F' U Fw Bw' B2 U Uw
second subWR! 
1:09 memo, after 51 I had everything but corners, reviewed again wings + cornermemo


----------



## G2013 (Jul 18, 2014)

First official 3BLD success!! After 6 times, I did a successful solve, but then I DNFed the other 2 xD
88.88% of DNFs XDD


----------



## Iggy (Jul 18, 2014)

mycube said:


> 2:24.19 Rw R Dw' L' Rw R' B Rw' Bw2 B2 D2 L2 Fw' B' Dw F2 Lw Bw' U' L2 R2 B Lw' D' Fw2 U2 Uw' Bw' B D R' Dw D F' U Fw Bw' B2 U Uw
> second subWR!
> 1:09 memo, after 51 I had everything but corners, reviewed again wings + cornermemo



Nice!


----------



## G2013 (Jul 18, 2014)

mycube said:


> 2:24.19 Rw R Dw' L' Rw R' B Rw' Bw2 B2 D2 L2 Fw' B' Dw F2 Lw Bw' U' L2 R2 B Lw' D' Fw2 U2 Uw' Bw' B D R' Dw D F' U Fw Bw' B2 U Uw
> second subWR!
> 1:09 memo, after 51 I had everything but corners, reviewed again wings + cornermemo


In what event?


----------



## goodatthis (Jul 19, 2014)

I did an example 5BLD memo, just wrote down the memo, and executed it, I memoed everything correctly! I'm on my way to getting a success! Hopefully I can get a few successes for each 4BLD and 5BLD before Nats. I think what I'll try is I will break a 4/5BLD solve into 3 stages and practice them independently: memo (the actual gathering of letters from the cube), execution, and encoding/recall of memo. And of course memo and solving of each piece type independently as well.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 19, 2014)

Iggy said:


> lol nice





mycube said:


> very nice!  good execution improvement
> 
> hmm maybe 24 beer would help for my multi attempts..


Thanks! Let me know if that works out 



mycube said:


> 2:24.19 Rw R Dw' L' Rw R' B Rw' Bw2 B2 D2 L2 Fw' B' Dw F2 Lw Bw' U' L2 R2 B Lw' D' Fw2 U2 Uw' Bw' B D R' Dw D F' U Fw Bw' B2 U Uw
> second subWR!
> 1:09 memo, after 51 I had everything but corners, reviewed again wings + cornermemo


Nice, well done!


----------



## Iggy (Jul 19, 2014)

10:21 5BLD AsR *facepalm* First sup 10 success in ages

Edit: 35.61 3BLD NR too. More happy with this compared to the AsR lol


----------



## Hari (Jul 19, 2014)

Iggy said:


> 10:21 5BLD AsR *facepalm* First sup 10 success in ages
> 
> Edit: 35.61 3BLD NR too. More happy with this compared to the AsR lol



Congrats!  that is still really fast!


----------



## Ollie (Jul 19, 2014)

Iggy said:


> 10:21 5BLD AsR *facepalm* First sup 10 success in ages
> 
> Edit: 35.61 3BLD NR too. More happy with this compared to the AsR lol



Is that revenge for beating your mean?


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 19, 2014)

Iggy said:


> 10:21 5BLD AsR *facepalm* First sup 10 success in ages
> 
> Edit: 35.61 3BLD NR too. More happy with this compared to the AsR lol


Congrats!

Good luck for MBLD and 4BLD!

Get that 3rd AsR


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jul 19, 2014)

3BLD PB Mean of 3 : 52.76
43.38	L2 D2 F2 D2 U2 L U R2 B' R' U F2 U' D B' R F2 R' U2 D L U R' U B
57.66	F U2 D L2 U L D F U2 L' B2 F' L2 B D' R U2 L' D2 F2 B U F L' B'
57.23	D2 L2 U2 F2 R F2 B U' D2 L' R' D B' L' R2 F2 L' F' U D2 L2 F' R' F D2


----------



## Hari (Jul 19, 2014)

Akash Rupela said:


> 3BLD PB Mean of 3 : 52.76
> 43.38	L2 D2 F2 D2 U2 L U R2 B' R' U F2 U' D B' R F2 R' U2 D L U R' U B
> 57.66	F U2 D L2 U L D F U2 L' B2 F' L2 B D' R U2 L' D2 F2 B U F L' B'
> 57.23	D2 L2 U2 F2 R F2 B U' D2 L' R' D B' L' R2 F2 L' F' U D2 L2 F' R' F D2



<3 don't forget the ao5!


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jul 19, 2014)

Hari said:


> <3 don't forget the ao5!


I forgot to copy the times

59.xy First sub1 BLD avg5 , on TTW with Hari


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 19, 2014)

PB ao5 and mo3 

Mean of 3: 40.03
1. 41.78 (Don't know where these 2 scrambles went :/ )
2. 43.44+ 
3. 34.88 B2 L2 D2 R2 B R2 F2 R2 U2 F R2 D B' U2 L B2 U2 R B2 

Such scrambles! Much easy! WOW!
Average of 5: 38.54
1. 43.44+ 
2. (34.88) B2 L2 D2 R2 B R2 F2 R2 U2 F R2 D B' U2 L B2 U2 R B2 //10e/8c targets
3. (DNF(1:02.40)) D2 F D' F' U B' R' F2 B R B2 L2 U2 F2 D2 L U2 L' F2 R //something... forgot edge memo 
4. 36.74 U' F2 D R2 U R2 U' F2 R2 D2 F' R F R D' B U' B' D2 //8'e/6'c
5. 35.43 D R' B' D2 B' R' D' B L2 U2 L D2 B2 D2 L2 D2 R F2 R //And best for the last 8e/8c LOL

Very easy scrambles but good solves anyway for me


----------



## Iggy (Jul 19, 2014)

Hari said:


> Congrats!  that is still really fast!



Thanks!



Ollie said:


> Is that revenge for beating your mean?



Nah, you're still generally faster than me 



CyanSandwich said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Good luck for MBLD and 4BLD!
> 
> Get that 3rd AsR



Thanks! I'll try


----------



## Iggy (Jul 20, 2014)

19/21 official multi BLD in 57:27. Slower than NR/AsR by 4 minutes :/ Memo was slow and I forgot a letter pair of one of the cubes. Could've been a 20/21


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 20, 2014)

Iggy said:


> 19/21 official multi BLD in 57:27. Slower than NR/AsR by 4 minutes :/ Memo was slow and I forgot a letter pair of one of the cubes. Could've been a 20/21


Saw that on cubecomps. Very unfortunate, but still; you're top 10 in the world now so nice job!


----------



## Iggy (Jul 20, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> Saw that on cubecomps. Very unfortunate, but still; you're top 10 in the world now so nice job!



Thanks!


----------



## aashritspidey (Jul 20, 2014)

4BLD 6:01.552[2:43.014] D2 B D2 Uw2 F' Rw' F2 D U' Fw R2 D2 B2 L Fw2 R Uw' Fw' Uw L' F' B D' U2 Uw' R2 U B Rw' R D' F' R' D2 Fw2 F D Rw' F' D'
damn you sub 6 stupid pop :/


----------



## qaz (Jul 20, 2014)

Average of 5: DNF
1. (4:43.59[2:31.10]) U Fw' D' Rw2 L2 F2 Rw2 F2 U Uw' F2 Uw U' F2 Fw' B' Rw2 Fw Uw2 D' U2 B Uw2 L Rw2 U' L' R D F Fw2 U' B2 Rw U Rw' U' F R2 L2 
2. (DNF(4:34.75)[2:07.85]) Uw2 L' U B' F' L2 Fw' Uw' R Rw2 Uw2 Fw L Fw' U B2 D' L F' U R F2 Rw' F Uw2 R Uw2 D' Rw2 U2 Uw' B2 Uw2 R' Rw' D' Uw' U Rw' L' 
3. DNF(4:33.25)[2:09.64] B U F2 B U2 Rw' L2 Uw D2 L' D F' D2 Rw B' Fw' L D' U2 R' Rw D Uw2 Rw Uw' Fw2 F' R' B2 D' Fw Rw2 D' B D F Rw2 B' U' L' 
4. DNF(5:16.46)[5:15.65] L F2 Uw2 D Fw2 Uw R2 D' U' F' Fw' Rw B D U' R2 U' D F' R L2 F Rw2 U2 Fw' U' R2 D2 Fw2 U' B2 F' Fw' D2 Uw2 B' L2 F2 R' U' 
5. 4:44.36[2:33.60] R Fw2 F' Uw' F2 R F2 Uw2 U Rw2 L2 D2 Uw2 L' Fw Uw2 D B2 U' Uw L' B' U2 B F Fw' Uw R2 Uw B2 L' Uw2 D2 F R U2 B2 Uw2 D2 B 

good successes. #2 could have been ~4:15 but i popped on the second-to-last corner target


----------



## AJ Blair (Jul 20, 2014)

MultiBLD PB: 3/3 (9:55.43)

Just realized that Nationals is in like 10 days and I haven't done any practice for blind events...I hope to push this time down and to add more to it soon.


----------



## qaz (Jul 21, 2014)

Average of 5: 55.53
1. 56.06 U L' D' B' D L' U' B2 D F' U2 R2 F' D2 L2 B2 U2 D2 L2 F 
2. 52.94 L' U2 L' D2 L' U2 B2 L2 R F2 U L2 F' U' R B2 R' U R B 
3. 57.59 D2 L2 D' R2 U2 L2 F2 D B2 D2 L D' F L D F' R' D2 F U 
4. (DNF(1:00.11)) U2 B R2 F L2 F U2 F' L2 D2 R U' F D F L' U R' F' U' 
5. (50.07) L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D2 R2 D' F2 U' L' D2 F' R2 U F' L' D2 B D2 

probably pb ao5/mo3

and pb single:
37.70 D' R' L B U' B2 R F' D F R2 L2 D' L2 D F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 L2

5/9 lol


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jul 21, 2014)

3:31.19 3BLD PB!


----------



## ollicubes (Jul 21, 2014)

Genius4Jesus said:


> 3:31.19 3BLD PB!



Nice! I recommend that u check out Noah's blind tutorial. There are very good tips how to sub 1min 30s.


----------



## porkynator (Jul 22, 2014)

Average of 5: 27.94
1. 27.48[8.72] L2 F2 D' R2 D B2 L2 U' F2 D F2 L' B' U' F' D F' D2 R' D L2
2. 30.23[10.70] D2 L2 D2 B' R2 D2 B' U2 B' F' D2 L' F R' U L' R2 D L F
3. 26.10[7.73] B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 U2 B' L U' F' L B2 U L U2
4. (34.86[11.29]) R U' F' L F R2 L' D B U2 L2 B U2 R2 B' R2 B' U2 B2
5. (26.04[8.83]) R2 D2 R2 D' F2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 F U F' R' D2 U' R' F' D' R' U2


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 22, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Average of 5: 27.94
> 1. 27.48[8.72] L2 F2 D' R2 D B2 L2 U' F2 D F2 L' B' U' F' D F' D2 R' D L2
> 2. 30.23[10.70] D2 L2 D2 B' R2 D2 B' U2 B' F' D2 L' F R' U L' R2 D L F
> 3. 26.10[7.73] B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 U2 B' L U' F' L B2 U L U2
> ...


Awesome! You need to improve your official mean.


----------



## mycube (Jul 22, 2014)

5:57.59 Fw2 Rw' B Dw U2 Fw Lw D2 Dw2 Lw Dw2 L2 Lw' Bw L' Lw' Rw2 Fw2 Dw B' Lw' R' Dw2 U L' Rw2 Fw2 D L' Rw2 B Lw Dw2 R U' L Lw' Rw R' Dw F2 Dw Lw' Uw' B' R2 Dw Rw B F' L' B L2 F2 Dw' Uw L2 Lw' R2 Uw2
pb by 0.13, should have been way faster but I failed execution.. still no subWR


----------



## qaz (Jul 23, 2014)

11:06.60[5:43.71] 5BLD

yay finally, on same scramble as his ^^ from the weekly comp


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 23, 2014)

mycube said:


> 5:57.59 Fw2 Rw' B Dw U2 Fw Lw D2 Dw2 Lw Dw2 L2 Lw' Bw L' Lw' Rw2 Fw2 Dw B' Lw' R' Dw2 U L' Rw2 Fw2 D L' Rw2 B Lw Dw2 R U' L Lw' Rw R' Dw F2 Dw Lw' Uw' B' R2 Dw Rw B F' L' B L2 F2 Dw' Uw L2 Lw' R2 Uw2
> pb by 0.13, should have been way faster but I failed execution.. still no subWR


Very close though! good job.


qaz said:


> 11:06.60[5:43.71] 5BLD
> 
> yay finally, on same scramble as his ^^ from the weekly comp


Nice. I tried the scramble too.. DNF(18:45.15)[5:42.89] by 2 +centers. Would have been PB by a few seconds. Our memo was real close!


----------



## Cale S (Jul 23, 2014)

*3BLD pb single - 34.83* first sub-35
scramble (from qqtimer): R B2 F' U B2 U B2 L F R' D2 U' R D' B2 L2 B D2 L D' B' R2 D' L2 B'
memo: AWSJKVZDCR MPOIHG
Also part of pb mo3: 54.99, 1:08.12, 34.83 = 52.65

Corners were all 3-cycles that I can do, which was pretty cool.



Spoiler



Reconstruction:

M2 U R2 U' M2 U R2 U' 
U' L U M2 U' L' U U' L' U M2 U' L U 
U R U' M2 U R' U' U' L2 U M2 U' L2 U 
M U2 M U2 M U2 M U2 
R U R' U' M2 U R U' R' U R' U' M2 U R U' 
R' [F L2 F', R2] R 
D' z x' [L' U L, D'] x z' D 
D2 [R, F L2 F'] D2 

90 moves STM, although HTM would probably be more accurate because I do M2 like Rw2 R'2.
tps in STM could be anywhere from 3.77 to 4.32 because I don't remember what memo time was.


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 23, 2014)

Sub-NR 4BLD  2nd fastest time ever!

4:26.11[1:52.51] r U r F2 B2 u D' R' L' D' f D' R D2 U2 R F2 L2 r' U2 r2 F2 L' f' F r2 B' F2 u' D r2 F2 L2 U2 f2 L' D2 r' D2 R2

15x/24w/8'c Also first ever sub-2 memo


----------



## h2f (Jul 23, 2014)

I guess after 30 3bld failed attempts turbo/op in a row: 8:32.83 

Scramble: B2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D R2 D' R F U' B R2 B' F R F' D'


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 23, 2014)

PB mo3 

Mean of 3: 38.44
1. 37.82 F' L F D2 B2 U2 D2 B R F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 L2 F2 U B2 
2. 33.05 B2 U B2 U L2 D2 R2 U' R2 B2 U' F' D' F2 R' U2 F' D' B' L2 
3. 44.45 B R2 U2 F U2 B L2 R2 U2 L2 F U L' F2 L2 D F' L D' U R

Also single is 3rd best single time ever

EDIT: Oh and also PB ao12 apparently  Didn't even notice that at first 

Average of 12: 45.18
1. 45.38 
2. (DNF(1:07.50)) 
3. 43.53 
4. 44.48 
5. (36.45) 
6. 46.90 
7. 39.76 
8. 46.15 
9. 52.93 
10. 48.53 
11. 41.59 
12. 42.53


----------



## qaz (Jul 23, 2014)

best avg 3/5 = 50.38
DNF	D' L F' R2 L U' F' U' F' B' R L F' R U' F2 R F U F L' F U2 L2 F2
49.22	L B2 L2 B2 U F R F2 L' U D2 F D2 L2 U2 B L2 B' R2 F B' L' D2 B D'
43.92	R2 D2 B U R B2 L U2 L U2 L D F D U2 R' U' D' F U D' R2 B R U'
46.57	R' F2 U2 B2 L R F U2 F' L' U2 R U B L F D' R2 B' F' D2 U R2 U' B
55.35	F' B2 U' R D2 U' L' R2 D B U' R2 D' U2 L2 F B D U B' F' D' F2 D F'

46.57 mo3


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 23, 2014)

Yaaay first 4BLD success of the year, after way too many super close attempts:

6:52.68[4:27.71] R2 L' B2 D U' f2 F U2 u' D' r' B2 D' r2 D2 f L2 D B' D' L U2 D2 f R2 U2 F' D' R2 f r2 B L F2 R2 f L2 D f B 

PB by a minute and a half.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 24, 2014)

qaz said:


> best avg 3/5 = 50.38
> DNF	D' L F' R2 L U' F' U' F' B' R L F' R U' F2 R F U F L' F U2 L2 F2
> 49.22	L B2 L2 B2 U F R F2 L' U D2 F D2 L2 U2 B L2 B' R2 F B' L' D2 B D'
> 43.92	R2 D2 B U R B2 L U2 L U2 L D F D U2 R' U' D' F U D' R2 B R U'
> ...


Nice. You're really fast for someone who doesn't use comms.


antoineccantin said:


> Yaaay first 4BLD success of the year, after way too many super close attempts:
> 
> 6:52.68[4:27.71] R2 L' B2 D U' f2 F U2 u' D' r' B2 D' r2 D2 f L2 D B' D' L U2 D2 f R2 U2 F' D' R2 f r2 B L F2 R2 f L2 D f B
> 
> PB by a minute and a half.


Finally! Good job.


----------



## Hari (Jul 24, 2014)

PB ao5: 53.35 Pity that the DNF had to come splat bang in the middle, else a PB mean too.
51.51  U' L2 D' U2 F2 D L2 U' L2 U L2 F L2 B2 L B D' F L2 U' R
51.80 U' B2 L2 D U2 R2 U' B2 U' F2 D L' U2 R' L2 F2 D' B L B2 D2
DNF(53.34) B2 R2 D' R2 L2 F2 L2 D2 U R2 D F' L' D2 F' U2 R D B' U2 R'
56.75 D' L2 U B2 R2 D2 B2 D R2 F2 R2 F L U' L' D2 L2 B U L D'
48.65 R2 F2 U' B2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 L' U B D R' D' R2 D' B' R D


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 24, 2014)

Not sure if this is an accomplishment or a failure, but I'll put it here anyway.

Multi BLD 10/15 in 60:00 (well 61:04, but I DNFed the last one anyway)
DNFs were: 1 corner fp), 3 corners (did the wrong alg for U :fp), 5 edges, 2 edges + 3 corners and 2 edges + 3 corners

It's a failure because of the meh success rate, but it's a success because I was able to almost fit 15 cubes within an hour with a decent success rate (not terrible at least, and it should have really been 12/15).


----------



## Iggy (Jul 24, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Not sure if this is an accomplishment or a failure, but I'll put it here anyway.
> 
> Multi BLD 10/15 in 60:00 (well 61:04, but I DNFed the last one anyway)
> DNFs were: 1 corner fp), 3 corners (did the wrong alg for U :fp), 5 edges, 2 edges + 3 corners and 2 edges + 3 corners
> ...



Nice! Also nice 4BLD success


----------



## Hari (Jul 24, 2014)

PB single this time. A faster than usual memo helped(13.xx if I had to take a guess as I don't save memo times) 
42.50 U' F2 D B2 L2 D' F2 D F2 U F2 R' D2 B' L' U B2 D F D2 L' U2


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 24, 2014)

WOW! I have to post again because I just keep getting faster  Just in time for Euro2014...

Broke PB mo3 and avg12!

Average of 12: 44.06
1. 45.68 D L2 D2 F2 L2 U F2 U R2 D B2 F U2 F' R F2 U2 L D2 B' U' 
2. 51.64 F' L2 D2 B R2 F' L2 F2 D2 F L B L2 U2 R' D' R F' U' B R' 
3. 42.96 U2 D2 R B U2 L D' F2 B U2 F2 U2 L' D2 R2 D2 R D2 R2 
4. 41.93 L2 D2 L2 D L2 U' L2 U' L2 F2 D R' U' F2 U' F L' B R D R' 
5. 48.47 D2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D2 F2 D' B2 L2 U' F' D' F' L D' F L' U L2 R' 
6. (DNF(50.80)) B R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 B R2 B L2 D' B F R U' B2 L D2 R2 D 
7. 47.95 U2 R' U2 B2 L2 R B2 L' B2 U2 R2 D L2 B D2 U' R2 B U' R2 
8. 45.86 D2 L2 B R2 B F' R2 B U2 R2 F R' U' R2 F' U2 L' R' U' B F' 
9. (35.19) R D L D F' R' F U B' L B2 D2 F2 D R2 B2 R2 B2 U' D2 
10. 36.15 F2 L2 U2 R2 U B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 U B' L2 F2 D' F' R U' L 
11. 37.92 R' U D' L B2 R B' U F' R B2 U2 B2 L2 U2 D2 B L2 B R2 F2 
12. 41.99 F2 D2 B D2 B' D2 R2 B' D2 B U' F D' L2 R B U2 R2 D' F2 

Underlined is 36.42 mo3

Last 5 solves are also only 0.15s from PB avg5


----------



## qaz (Jul 24, 2014)

yeaaaaah finally after a ton of getting 10/11 and dnfing the last solve

Average of 12: 53.78
1. 49.61[14.75] D2 B' L2 D' L2 B U L D' B' L2 U2 D2 F' R2 F U2 F R2 D2 
2. 57.15[15.15] L2 R2 U2 B2 F' R2 B' F2 D2 F' L2 U' L B D U' L B2 L B R 
3. 52.26[16.52] R' U2 L B2 F2 L2 B2 L U2 L R' B U L' D' U' L2 R' U' F' U2 
4. 54.19[18.30] B2 F2 D2 F2 U' L2 B2 U B2 R2 F' U' L R' F' U' B' U' F' L' 
5. 53.48[16.03] L' B2 L D2 R2 D2 L2 B2 D2 U2 R' F' R' D2 B2 F' L U R U' F2 
6. 55.46[18.16] U2 R U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 L F2 R' F L2 R D' U' B' F2 U2 R U 
7. 51.39[15.95] B2 R B2 L' B2 D2 U2 L2 D2 L R' F' D R2 U2 R D' B F' R B2 
8. 53.93[16.83] F' L2 F D2 B' F2 D2 L2 F' R2 F D F' L' D' B' D' U F U2 L' 
9. 57.56[21.37] D B2 U R2 B2 U' B2 D2 U' R2 F' U L F U' B2 D2 L B' R' 
10. (47.73[14.70]) B2 U2 L2 F L2 U2 F' L2 F U2 B R' B D L B' F' L' R2 D U' 
11. (1:06.14[19.34]) R' U L2 F D R2 U' L U' F2 U2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F' U2 R2 F D2 
12. 52.72[14.84] D B2 R' F2 B R D R U F' R F2 D2 L F2 B2 L' U2 R2 U2 B2


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 24, 2014)

qaz said:


> yeaaaaah finally after a ton of getting 10/11 and dnfing the last solve
> 
> Average of 12: 53.78
> 1. 49.61[14.75] D2 B' L2 D' L2 B U L D' B' L2 U2 D2 F' R2 F U2 F R2 D2
> ...



Dang, that memo.


----------



## aashritspidey (Jul 25, 2014)

MBLD 6/8  45:10.825[32:40.xy]

Criticism/tips would help a ton. I use M2/OP and letter pair rooms 
1) F2 L' R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 L F2 L' R' B U2 F' R' D2 U2 F U B' 
2) D' R2 D R2 B2 U B2 L2 F2 L2 R' U' B' D2 B U' R2 D B2 L2 
3) U L2 B2 D' R B' D L2 F' D' F2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 L2 F2 U2 R2 
4) L' B2 F2 R' F2 L' U2 L2 U2 R' D' R2 U L' B' D R U B' R' 
5) F R2 L2 U' R F2 L' F U2 D' F' U2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 F U2 F' 
6) F D2 L2 U2 R2 B U2 F2 U2 F' R2 D' R' B L R2 U' F2 L B L 
7) F2 U2 F2 L R' U2 F2 R U2 F2 L2 B L' U B2 R D R2 D2 R' F2 
8) D F2 L2 U' L2 U R2 U F2 U2 R2 F L2 U2 L' U F' D2 U2 F


----------



## Berd (Jul 25, 2014)

7 Corner memo on 3 BLD -56:17


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 26, 2014)

15:39.17[8:00.15] F2 d2 l d' F' B2 u' D' R2 l' B R2 u' l2 R' r2 D2 L' d2 r U2 f r f2 r2 l d' D' b' f F2 l' L2 d f' B u R b F R U' l2 B' F' l2 U2 B L2 l u2 B2 F D r2 R' d b' U' L 

5BLD PB by alot  First attempt in many months  

Memo was still very safety because I just wanted a success... So still lots of room to get faster


----------



## Iggy (Jul 26, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> 15:39.17[8:00.15] F2 d2 l d' F' B2 u' D' R2 l' B R2 u' l2 R' r2 D2 L' d2 r U2 f r f2 r2 l d' D' b' f F2 l' L2 d f' B u R b F R U' l2 B' F' l2 U2 B L2 l u2 B2 F D r2 R' d b' U' L
> 
> 5BLD PB by alot  First attempt in many months
> 
> Memo was still very safety because I just wanted a success... So still lots of room to get faster



Nice


----------



## Sessinator (Jul 26, 2014)

33.60s BLD on video! 

(6|10') <-- 6 corner targets, 10 edge targets w/ one flipped in place (not quite sure if that notation is correct). 

Scramble: D2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D R2 F2 U' L2 U2 B' D F U' B R F D2 F'

Still with M2/R2, but the last two pairs of corner targets were solved with commutators (one was an R2 alg that happened to be a commutator, and the other one was a commutator that I knew).


----------



## Ollie (Jul 26, 2014)

Sessinator said:


> 33.60s BLD on video!
> 
> (6|10') <-- 6 corner targets, 10 edge targets w/ one flipped in place (not quite sure if that notation is correct).
> 
> ...



Cool, you're fast now  is this PB?


----------



## Sessinator (Jul 26, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Cool, you're fast now  is this PB?



Thanks! Results like this are not typical...but hopefully soon they will be haha.  
Not a pb, but close! I've gotten a couple 32s but I haven't been able to get anything lower. My pb is a low 32 (32.15 if I recall correctly).


----------



## bjs5890 (Jul 26, 2014)

Second 4BLD success: 10:28.90 [5:02] r2 U' r' D R' u' R U' u r' f R2 r B r U D' L2 R2 U' f U2 f' r U2 r L B2 R' f2 B F2 u' f R' U F2 r' U2 u

Old PB was 21:57.39 lol


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 27, 2014)

4BLD ao5 PB. Yay sub-6

Average of 5: 5:58.81
1. 5:59.61[1:58.41]
2. 6:07.58[1:50.31]
3. 5:49.24[1:58.73]
4. (6:22.97[1:51.87]) 
5. (5:33.09[1:43.19])

But, tragically, the next solve had a 1:36 memo and I popped massively after centers during my 2nd corner. Everything was correct and smooth until then.


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 27, 2014)

Again PB ao5 and ao12. Somehow my computer lost the scrambles tough :/

Average of 5: 37.91
1. (32.69) 
2. (46.26) 
3. 42.16 
4. 37.16 
5. 34.42 

Avg12 was 39.01

So I now have avg12 sub-NR single  Nice


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jul 27, 2014)

1:06 3BLD NR Mean with M2/OP
Also my first 4BLD success and 5BLD success(first ever official attempts)


----------



## RayLam (Jul 28, 2014)

4Bld:2:04.75 single,2:36.20 avg of 15(6 DNFs),success rate:60%
3Bld:25.33 avg of 30,success rate 80%(yea it's high but it'd be lower when the quantity of solves gets more)


----------



## qaz (Jul 28, 2014)

RayLam said:


> 4Bld:2:04.75 single,2:36.20 avg of 15(6 DNFs),success rate:60%
> 3Bld:25.33 avg of 30,success rate 80%(yea it's high but it'd be lower when the quantity of solves gets more)



wow, seems like there's a good chance of you picking up 4BLD WR next too

3bld pbs yay

35.66 F D U2 L R B' F' L F U R2 L' D2 B U B U' R' L' F R' U' R' F U'
misscramble, but it was 10/6 and fully OP/M2 so i'm counting it

best avg 10/12 = 51.26, *best avg 3/5 = 49.87*
47.24	D' R F' D F2 B2 L2 F2 U2 D' R2 B' D' R' D2 R2 B2 F' U2 F' U' B2 U R' U2
46.47	B' U2 L2 R2 U' D2 L' D' L2 U2 D' B F D2 U' R D2 F' U' L' F' B' D2 R' U'
57.51	L U F D R D B' R2 F' B D' B' U2 R2 L' B U F' L R D B' R B2 R
54.81	F' L' U B' L U R F B' U2 R2 F' D' L2 F B' D L U2 R2 D L U' B R'
*48.23	R F' L2 D' B F2 D' L U' D2 R' U' R U D B F2 L2 D2 L D2 U2 R' F' U2
47.65	B L B' D2 F2 L U2 L' F2 R D B2 L' D U' B2 R D B' R F D R F2 R
52.07	B' L' F' U' D' B' D2 L D' U R2 F2 D B L' U2 B F' D L' D' F L B F'
49.87	L2 D R' F2 L U F' R B' L' R' U L' B2 F' D' B' U' L' U2 D2 F2 R D2 F
51.52	L' R2 B D2 B' F' L2 D' R2 D' R U2 B2 D F R' F2 R2 F2 B' L2 R' B2 F L*
49.32	F' B' D2 U' L2 F2 U2 B' L U2 L U B2 F' R U L2 R U2 L U2 F L' B F'
54.40	B' D F2 R2 L' F' U D L2 D' R U F2 R' U L F' R L' U B' L2 B U' R
DNF	L B U' F2 R F2 R2 F' L2 B U D' L' F2 L F' D R2 L' B R' D' U R' F2


----------



## Iggy (Jul 28, 2014)

RayLam said:


> 4Bld:2:04.75 single,2:36.20 avg of 15(6 DNFs),success rate:60%
> 3Bld:25.33 avg of 30,success rate 80%(yea it's high but it'd be lower when the quantity of solves gets more)



Nice! I need to get faster at 4BLD, but I think I'm stuck right now :/


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 28, 2014)

Should I count an ao12 if half the session was from yesterday?
Because I maybe got a 4BLD ao12.

Average of 12: 5:58.93
1. 5:59.61[1:58.41] 
2. 6:07.58[1:50.31] 
3. 5:49.24[1:58.73] 
4. 6:22.97[1:51.87] 
5. 5:33.09[1:43.19] 
6. (DNF(3:15.91)[1:36.78]) 
_7. 5:38.09[1:32.79] U' L2 F Fw2 R F Uw' R2 Rw' D R F Rw Fw' Rw2 B Rw2 D' L2 Fw Rw' B Rw2 D B U2 L U R Rw Fw' R' B' Rw2 F2 B2 Rw' L Uw' F 
8. *(5:05.00[1:34.17]) Uw2 L' F B' Rw' Uw F' B2 U' L U Uw2 R' U Uw' Rw' Fw2 Rw U F' R F' Fw' D2 R2 B' Uw R F' Uw2 Fw F' D2 Uw2 U F' Rw' F Fw2 Uw'* 
9. 5:56.88[1:45.71] L2 Rw2 F' D2 L2 B' D Rw' U2 R' F U' Uw2 L' Fw2 F D U2 Rw' Fw D Rw2 D2 L Rw2 Uw' D R2 U R' D' F2 Fw Uw' B2 L' Rw B' L' Rw _
10. 6:17.29[2:14.22] Rw' Uw F L' B2 U' L2 U Rw Uw Rw' R' Uw2 L2 F Fw' R' Fw B2 U L2 D' R2 Uw' Fw U' B R Fw2 D' L Fw D2 Rw F B' D2 L F2 L 
11. 6:22.92[2:10.85] B' R' Rw F2 L' Uw' Rw D' L' D2 Uw Fw F U2 B' R D Rw' B Uw2 Rw2 Fw' D2 L' B2 L' Fw F U' Rw' U' Uw2 B' Rw U' L' Uw2 L U2 R 
12. 5:41.58[1:47.29] R2 F B2 Uw' R2 D2 L F' U2 R Fw D Fw Uw2 Rw Fw R2 Rw U' D' Rw' R' U' Fw' Rw' R' Uw D B' D' R2 B Uw Fw' L2 Fw U' B Fw
Uw2 

Either way, I got a new PB single, mo3 and ao5. The ao5 is faster if you count yesterday.


----------



## Noahaha (Jul 28, 2014)

Tied PB mo3 lol:

Mean of 3: 25.04
1. 28.15 D2 U R2 U' B2 U B2 R2 B2 U2 L' F2 R2 F' D' L F2 D' F L' R' 
2. 24.29 R2 D2 R2 U2 F' R2 F R2 B2 R2 F' U L D' B R' U' R' B D2 R' 
3. 22.69 F2 D F2 U F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 F' R2 D' B D' L B' F2 D F2


----------



## Noahaha (Jul 28, 2014)

Tied PB mo3 lol:

Mean of 3: 25.04
1. 28.15 D2 U R2 U' B2 U B2 R2 B2 U2 L' F2 R2 F' D' L F2 D' F L' R' 
2. 24.29 R2 D2 R2 U2 F' R2 F R2 B2 R2 F' U L D' B R' U' R' B D2 R' 
3. 22.69 F2 D F2 U F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 F' R2 D' B D' L B' F2 D F2


----------



## Ollie (Jul 28, 2014)

RayLam said:


> 4Bld:2:04.75 single,2:36.20 avg of 15(6 DNFs),success rate:60%



let's go!


----------



## goodatthis (Jul 28, 2014)

I guess this counts as an accomplishment, 2/3 Multi. Last cube I forgot a letter pair (kind of extraneously placed in my memo anyway) because I got excited and started going a little too fast. 

Memo just because I want to see how I structure my memo differently as time goes on:

(this is the pair I forgot)
1st: edges: the RHeese monkey bit the Vice President and he AXed the monkey, I Know he threw him into the LaKe
corners: the OVulating DJ (friend of mine) was thinking about GS (skiing)
2nd: edges: I was doing WV and my GirlFriend DId Not Jump AT me.
corners: ViMeo THought that my GirlFriend was NF (no idea what that means)
3rd: edges: the KW MaN.... Don't remember.... For Sale..... 
Yeah, I don't remember the third, it was just a 3bld solve.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 28, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> I guess this counts as an accomplishment, 2/3 Multi.



Why wouldn't it be?


----------



## mande (Jul 28, 2014)

5BLD NR 15:34 at nats.
First 2 attempts were 19:xx and 18:xx DNFs. I was expecting all times to be 20+, so this was quite a shock.
Also, won 4BLD (unfortunately missed out on the NR)


----------



## goodatthis (Jul 28, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Why wouldn't it be?



I was really hoping to get a 3/3, but it's still decent. Plus it's only 3 cubes. Either way, I accomplished something.


----------



## Sessinator (Jul 28, 2014)

Finally!  Counting sup 1 so I know can definitely beat it soon. The last solve should have been a success, but my hands were shaking a bit since knew I already had an avg12 secured, and so I ended up messing up the parity alg completely. 

Method: M2/R2 (and a couple occasional corner comms) 

Average of 12: 47.35
1. 49.55 F B L U D R' B R B' D2 F2 L' D2 L' F2 D2 R' F2 B2 U2
2. 41.16 B2 U L F2 D B' L' D2 R' B2 R2 F' U2 D2 F' R2 F' D2 B L2
3. 42.13 U L2 D B2 D U2 L2 B2 F2 U' B' D' L D B' L2 D B L D
4. (34.03) R2 D' R U' B U' D' L' U' F' R2 B2 D2 L2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 U'
5. 49.92 U L2 B2 U' F2 U' L2 R2 U' R2 B' U' R2 B2 U R D L' U' B
6. 42.18 R2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 L2 D2 U' B2 L2 B U F' L2 U L F2 R B F'
7. 41.83 U' L2 D B2 L2 D R2 D B2 D R' D2 U B' D L2 U' R2 F' R
8. 47.11 R2 B2 U2 B2 U' F2 D' L2 D2 R2 U B' R' D2 L' R2 U2 B2 D B' R'
9. 50.70 U' L' F B' U' B' R2 F R' L2 D L2 D F2 U R2 L2 D B2 L2
10. 1:01.15 U D' F' B2 U R2 L2 B2 L' B' D F2 R2 U' L2 U B2 L2 U' B2 D
11. 47.73 L U2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L F2 L' R' U2 B' U2 L R U' L' F D2 F
12. (DNF(48.63)) L D2 U2 F2 L2 R' U2 L2 D2 R' D F D' L B U' L' R D2 F2

This average of 12 contains:

Average of 5: 41.82 (41.16, 42.13, 34.05, 49.92, 42.18) 
Mo3: 39.11 (42.16, 42.13, and 34.05. On that last solve I stopped the timer late and saw the time change from 33 to 34).


----------



## qaz (Jul 28, 2014)

Sessinator said:


> Finally!  Counting sup 1 so I know can definitely beat it soon. The last solve should have been a success, but my hands were shaking a bit since knew I already had an avg12 secured, and so I ended up messing up the parity alg completely.
> 
> Method: M2/R2 (and a couple occasional corner comms)
> 
> ...



yay gj, too bad about that counting 1:01 though

my accomplishment

probably first sub-48 on cam


----------



## Sessinator (Jul 28, 2014)

qaz said:


> yay gj, too bad about that counting 1:01 though
> 
> my accomplishment
> 
> probably first sub-48 on cam



Thanks! Yeah...at least I was 12/12 on memo. Just had to mess up the execution for the last one....Hoping to beat this average of 12 fairly soon. 

And nice time! Very cool, fluid, M slice movements around 32 seconds into your solve. :tu


----------



## RayLam (Jul 29, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Nice! I need to get faster at 4BLD, but I think I'm stuck right now :/


yeaCongratz on 5bld asr!I just saw it yesterday on your wca personal homepage
btw,have you built a skype account?haha,i'm a little anxious


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 29, 2014)

Woohoo, first sub-5 4BLD

4:56.06[1:27.81] Uw U B2 Uw L' Rw2 D' Fw' D' L R2 D' Fw' D U Uw2 R2 F L B' Uw2 U' B2 D R Uw2 F B2 Rw' U' Fw F B2 L2 Uw U' B2 U2 Fw Rw


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 29, 2014)

13:45.75[6:45.06] D' u' L D' L2 R2 f d2 L' B d' b U2 B U' R2 F' d r u2 f' B' b2 l r2 L' d2 B r B2 R2 L l2 F' L f d2 b B2 F2 f u' b2 f r B2 U L2 u2 f' l F2 b2 D d2 u2 F2 l2 R2 L 

5BLD PB  Memo can still be over a minute faster with little practise I think.

Also 4BLD ao5 and mo3 PBs

Average of 5: 5:17.95
*1. 5:21.42[2:24.32] 
2. (4:45.45[1:58.21]) 
3. 5:02.25[2:15.40] * 
4. (DNF(5:49.13)[2:34.61]) 
5. 5:30.19[2:12.01] 

Bolded is 5:03.04 mo3


----------



## parsa (Jul 29, 2014)

Average: 1:16.38
Individual Times:
1.	1:12.40	B L2 R2 F2 L2 R D' U2 F2 L' R2 B2 D U R' B F2 L R' D2 U B2 F L' R
2.	1:13.29	L2 D B2 D' U2 F' L' B U2 R2 U' L' R2 D' U B2 F2 D2 U2 B F' R B F D2
3.	1:23.46	D2 L2 R' U2 F2 D B F2 U2 B D L' R U2 B' F D' U2 L2 R' B2 L2 R2 U R'
4.	(1:02.90)	D' B2 F' D F2 L R2 U' F' L' B R2 U2 L R F' U' R B2 U B2 L2 D' U B'
5.	(1:27.41)	U' F' L2 D2 U2 L2 R F2 L B' F D2 F R2 B2 F' D' L2 F U L' F R' F' R'
Method:OP/OP


----------



## giorgi (Jul 29, 2014)

First 3x3 BLD solve 42 minutes 38 seconds probably slowest in the world lol


----------



## goodatthis (Jul 29, 2014)

giorgi said:


> First 3x3 BLD solve 42 minutes 38 seconds probably slowest in the world lol



Nope, there's been some sleep-delayed blindsolves that have taken 48 hours or so, but good job! Getting your first success is a cool thing, no matter how slow/fast it is. You'll like BLD!


----------



## giorgi (Jul 29, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> Nope, there's been some sleep-delayed blindsolves that have taken 48 hours or so, but good job! Getting your first success is a cool thing, no matter how slow/fast it is. You'll like BLD!



Thanks!


----------



## goodatthis (Jul 30, 2014)

I don't know whether to put this in the blindfold failures thread or accomplishment thread... But I'll keep it positive and put it here!

I just did my first 4BLD attempt, and it wasn't a success, but I was only off by maybe a few cycles of centers, I think I know what I did wrong, too, I think it was because I was using just a kind of mix between audio and actual words, so I switched two letter pairs. It might have also been an execution error, I forgot a letter pair but went back to fix it, so that's just more places to make a mistake. Ironically, centers (aside from corners) are usually my best piece type, so I was surprised to get wings correct and centers not.

Really excited about bigBLD! Maybe I'll do another attempt today, and time it. Might even record it too.


----------



## giorgi (Jul 30, 2014)

3x3 BLD NEW PB 22:53.25  20 minutes better than the first PB


----------



## RayLam (Jul 31, 2014)

giorgi said:


> 3x3 BLD NEW PB 22:53.25  20 minutes better than the first PB


bottleneck period hasn't been coming,just go for it!


----------



## Cale S (Jul 31, 2014)

My accomplishments over the past 3 days:
-37.01 3BLD single (3rd or 4th sub-40) 10|6
-53.08 3BLD avg5 (was pb at the time) 52.59, (46.03), (1:08.24), 49.80, 56.84
-Real man multi BLD in 3:40.43 (got idea from this video) second attempt
-Real man multi BLD with 3 scrambles in 6:41.65
-57.11 3BLD avg5 on camera on my second filmed 3BLD avg5 attempt 
-47.88 pb 3BLD mo3 first sub-50
-52.02 pb 3BLD avg5 
-56.85 pb 3BLD avg12


Spoiler



Last three accomplishments were from this 13/13 session:
55.53, 1:00.75, 55.80, 53.05, 1:03.96, 1:12.44, 49.95, 58.40, 1:35.36, 48.01, 50.65, 44.96, 57.39


Tomorrow I'll be practicing big cubes BLD, so hopefully I can post some accomplishments. I'm wanting a sub-4:45 4BLD avg5 and/or pb single, and sub-11 5BLD single.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 31, 2014)

Got me a sub-1 ao5

Average of 5: 59.38
1. (50.30[16.40]) 
2. (DNF(1:07.61)[19.44]) 
3. 57.30[17.45] 
4. 1:08.24[21.60] 
5. 52.60[14.94]

Also the first solve is PB.


----------



## Hari (Jul 31, 2014)

PB mo3: 50.53
47.99 D R2 B2 R2 L2 D' B2 U2 B2 U' R2 B' L2 B' D2 F' L B2 U R F
47.76 U2 L2 D L2 D B2 D L2 D2 R2 U2 F' L U2 R' F2 D' U2 L F U
55.83 R2 F2 U B2 F2 D2 B2 U' L2 F2 U F' L2 D' R B2 L' B2 U' F L' U2

Also got PB single of 39.95[14.xx] U2 L2 U R2 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 F2 U' B D' U2 B' L2 F R' D B' L F'


----------



## RayLam (Aug 1, 2014)

4Bld:2:27.58 avg of 30,success rate:53.33%,single 2:04.75,best avg of 5: 2:20.38


----------



## Cale S (Aug 1, 2014)

After getting 16 consecutive 5BLD DNFs, I finally managed to get another success. 
13:41.62 [4:40]
This wasn't a total accomplishment however, because it's not much better than my previous pb (13:53.70) and most of the DNFs I've been getting have been sub-NAR. Also, my camera stopped recording 30 seconds before I finished (I think it had reached it's total video limit), so I can't even upload it. This was my second attempt today, and for some reason I decided to change my solving order (memorize x-centers at the very end and solve them first) which I might do from now on. I also did it at 10:15 PM and it seems like most of my 5BLD successes have been done really late (the day before I got my official 5BLD success I got a 17:56.06 at 10:14 PM).
The only other thing I accomplished today was getting a decent 4BLD solve on camera (4:41.79).


----------



## qaz (Aug 1, 2014)

Official 5BLD 11:37 (NAR)


----------



## Iggy (Aug 1, 2014)

qaz said:


> Official 5BLD 11:37 (NAR)



Awesome, well done


----------



## qaz (Aug 2, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Awesome, well done



Thank you


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 2, 2014)

31.37 R2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 R' U2 B D2 L D' U2 F' U2 B 

PB Single!! YAY!! 

Last PB single was more about 9 months old already...

Reconstruction:


Spoiler



Memo:
Edges:
NöF ADele VaMmasesti RiKkoo PoDarin (in Finnish)
Pig(NF) adele (the singer) is retarded(=vammainen in finnish VM) and breaks(=rikkoo in finnish RK) bodybuilder(=podari in finnish PD)

Corners:
Ta-La Si-Wa Re-Ke


Execution:
corners:
x'[R2: U L U']x 8/8
y'[R' D' R: U']y 8/16
R [U' L' U: R2] R' 9/25

edges:
[L: U' M' U] 8/33
[M D2 M': U] 8/41
x' U2 [M2: U L2 U'] U2 x 9/50
R' U' x [U L U': M2] x' U R 12/62
u' [U R' U': M2] u 10/72

6c/10e
72moves total


----------



## Username (Aug 2, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> 31.37 R2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 R' U2 B D2 L D' U2 F' U2 B
> 
> PB Single!! YAY!!
> 
> ...



Awesome! Nr soon pls


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 2, 2014)

Username said:


> Awesome! Nr soon pls



Thanks. 

And that's the plan at Roskilde 

~15% of my solves are sub-NR now so if I have 3 attempts that would give me ~38% chance to NR

And if I get to finals(I should be able to do that) I would have 6 attempts, which would give me ~62% chance to NR


----------



## qaz (Aug 2, 2014)

39.51, 38.21, 49.11 = 42.28 mo3

next solve 49 DNF, next 45 DNF by 2 edges 

also official 52.32 3BLD and 10/10 multi


----------



## Hari (Aug 3, 2014)

First sub 1 ao12.. 58.72
Those 1's were so much bj with many cycles done wrong and then being fixed.

6. 58.58 F2 U2 R2 D' L2 F2 U B2 D' R2 B' L F2 R B2 D B R L F' U'
7. 51.30 D F2 D' B2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D B' L' B L2 D' L' B U B R U'
8. 57.05 F2 R2 U2 F2 U B2 D' B2 D' R2 U' B' R' U B U F' L D2 B R2 D
9. DNF U' R2 U' R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D F2 L2 B' R U B' R B2 D' L' B2 L' U2
10. 48.97 D' R2 U' R2 U R2 B2 D2 U R' F2 L U L' D2 F D B F' U2
11. 59.90 R2 U B2 L2 D B2 D' F2 R2 U F' B2 R B R D2 R B D' R
12. 59.98 L2 F2 U' F2 L2 F2 D U B2 R2 U2 L F' R2 D L B' F2 L' U2 L2
13. 1:05.09 U L2 U' B2 U2 L2 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 R F' U' L2 B' D L U2 B2 F' R
14. 1:06.25 U2 R2 L2 U2 L2 U F2 U' R2 L2 B2 L' U' F2 L' U F' U F2 R2 U
15. 58.89 R2 D U L2 D L2 B2 R2 D R2 U' L B U2 B' F L' D F U F2
16. 59.25 F2 U R2 F2 R2 D U R2 D' F2 U2 R B2 U B U2 L B2 D2 U2 L' U'
17. 50.89 U' L2 F2 U R2 F2 U F2 L2 U R2 F B2 L2 B2 D L B R' L2 D'


----------



## Akash Rupela (Aug 4, 2014)

3BLD PB single, very easy scramble, Using M2/OP
36.89 B2 U' R2 D L2 D F2 R2 U' F2 U R' D' U2 R' D' B D' F2 D L' D'


----------



## h2f (Aug 5, 2014)

I've learnt M2 from Noah's tutorial. M2/OP 5:02.70[2:45.70] D' U2 F2 L2 D B2 R2 D' L2 F2 D L B2 F' D' U2 L2 D F2 L2


----------



## giorgi (Aug 6, 2014)

3x3 BLD NEW PB FINALLY SUB 10 9:50.57


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 6, 2014)

giorgi said:


> 3x3 BLD NEW PB FINALLY SUB 10 9:50.57



Congrats!


----------



## TDM (Aug 6, 2014)

5. 5:44.23+ D B2 U' L2 U R2 L2 D' R2 U' F2 R U' B2 F' R U2 L U L D

Yay, first BLD success since Februrary![sarcasm]
I'm ready for Euros [/sarcasm]

E: Reconstruction:


Spoiler: Y perm = R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R



z M2 U M U2 M' U M2 z'
*Corners:*
F2 D [Y perm] D' F2
F' [Y perm] F
[Y perm]
F' D [Y perm] D' F
F D [Y perm] D' F'
[L perm] U'
D' [Y perm] D
D F' [Y perm] F D'
R' F [Y perm] F' R
[Y perm]
*Edges:*
x' U' R' U M2 U' R U x
U R U' M2 U R' U'
U' L U M2 U' L' U
F E R U R' E' R U' R' F' M2
x' R2 U' R2 U M2 U' R2 U R2
U' R U M2 U' R' U x
R U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R'


----------



## giorgi (Aug 7, 2014)

cmhardw said:


> Congrats!



Thanks! I just got NEW PB 8:02.26


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 8, 2014)

19/21 55:01.35[32:00.29]

Not PB, but PB for time for 21 cubes.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 8, 2014)

Double post because haha, 4BLD PB by 0.05 seconds.

4:56.01[1:18.22] R F' Rw B Rw R F2 B U' B Fw2 F Uw' R D' Fw' Uw Rw Fw2 U R2 D' B' D2 Uw F2 B2 Uw2 Rw2 D2 Fw' L' U2 B2 R' B2 U Fw' B Rw' 

So glad I spammed TPS at the end and stopped the timer immediately. Guess I should beat it though because it's not really an improvement at all.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 8, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> Double post because haha, 4BLD PB by 0.05 seconds.
> 
> 4:56.01[1:18.22] R F' Rw B Rw R F2 B U' B Fw2 F Uw' R D' Fw' Uw Rw Fw2 U R2 D' B' D2 Uw F2 B2 Uw2 Rw2 D2 Fw' L' U2 B2 R' B2 U Fw' B Rw'
> 
> So glad I spammed TPS at the end and stopped the timer immediately. Guess I should beat it though because it's not really an improvement at all.



Nice! Eyeing out that 4:24? Or 3:37? Your memo is already at sub 3:37 solve levels.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 8, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Nice! Eyeing out that 4:24? Or 3:37? Your memo is already at sub 3:37 solve levels.


I figure I don't stand a chance at 3:37 until I start using comms, at least for centers.

I might be able to sub-4:24 at my next comp. I "just" need a lucky scramble.


----------



## aashritspidey (Aug 8, 2014)

4BLD 
6:50.90[2:13.25] Rw2 R2 F D2 U2 Fw2 Uw D' L2 Rw2 Fw D2 B2 D L U2 R2 F' Rw' U' B' Uw2 Fw' F2 Rw2 R' F D2 B' Rw' R2 D' B U' Fw D2 F U' F2 L' 
My exec sucked :/ stopped 4bld for quite some time.. my 4th solve after resuming.. Any tips for exec? I use U2 and comms for centers, r2 for edges and OP corners


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 8, 2014)

giorgi said:


> Thanks! I just got NEW PB 8:02.26



Nice!


----------



## Iggy (Aug 9, 2014)

6:54.93 d2 u' U2 L' b' R' r' u' B2 r2 f2 r' U u' d b2 D' u' U2 r2 f2 d R F' L R D l2 d B' l D L2 r R2 f2 R2 b' U2 l L r2 F' L F R' b' l2 D U' r' R b d R d2 R f' u' R 

Finally got another sub 7 5BLD. The scramble was easy though, my execution still sucks :/


----------



## Sessinator (Aug 9, 2014)

Great start to this morning.  

3BLD Mo3 - 38.12

1. 37.86 D2 U2 R' B2 L2 U2 F2 D2 L U2 L F' L2 F' U L' B' F U' R2 F2
2. 43.92 D' B2 L2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 U B2 D R' U L D' B R' B2 R' B'
3. 32.58 B2 D B2 D' L2 B2 D' L2 D F2 U' L R' U2 L' D F' U2 L' R'

Method: M2/R2 and a few corner comms

Also I just had to get a plus 2....

1. 31.44+ B2 D B2 D U B2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 F' R' D F2 L2 U' F L R'


----------



## jokeeffe (Aug 9, 2014)

BLD noob here, just got my first successful 3BLD solve today after several failed attempts. Used Noah's great tutorial series, OP and M2. Around 15:00, probably about 10:00 for memo and 5:00 for execution. Lots of room for improvement, obviously, but still felt pretty good to open my eyes and see a solved cube.


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 10, 2014)

Accomplishment: Video isn't garbage like my other ones.


----------



## Akash Rupela (Aug 10, 2014)

33.29 F2 R2 D R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U B2 L' B D2 R2 B D' B' D2 U2 L' U2
3BLD PB, second sub40, previous PB was 36
Using Pure OP/M2. Convinced that there is no room to improve with this method


----------



## Cale S (Aug 10, 2014)

2x2 - 4x4 BLD relay - 8:33.34
second success, only attempt today

3BLD pb avg5 - 50.73 
49.75, 55.14, (DNF), 47.31, (45.47) 

Fastest time at 3/3 multi BLD - 3:57.62

Also 4:21.36 speedcards pb, not BLD cubing but memory-related


----------



## Iggy (Aug 10, 2014)

Akash Rupela said:


> 33.29 F2 R2 D R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U B2 L' B D2 R2 B D' B' D2 U2 L' U2
> 3BLD PB, second sub40, previous PB was 36
> Using Pure OP/M2. Convinced that there is no room to improve with this method



Nice. You should start learning some 3-style


----------



## Roman (Aug 10, 2014)

6BLD 13:39.36[5:40.33]


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 11, 2014)

Roman said:


> 6BLD 13:39.36[5:40.33]



Aw, just one second slower than your PB. Nice, though.


----------



## Riley (Aug 11, 2014)

Haven't posted about nats yet, so here we go:

1. Unexpectedly won 4BLD.
2. Didn't fail 3BLD finals like at Worlds.
3. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InQQmjO9KAk


----------



## aashritspidey (Aug 11, 2014)

4BLD 4 days before comp 
6:05.754[2:58.063] Rw' B Fw D' F' Fw B2 Uw2 Rw2 F2 R2 U2 Uw2 F2 U2 Fw Uw D' U Rw D U2 Fw' R Uw B' Fw2 R L U D Fw F R L2 F2 Fw Uw' F' Rw2


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Aug 11, 2014)

3BLD, 3:29.86!


----------



## Sessinator (Aug 11, 2014)

37.65 3BLD mo3 on camera  But the angle is not that good and my blindfold isn't included most of the time (shows from the nose down) so I don't think I'll upload it. :/ 

1. 37.25 F2 L' F R L D' B2 D2 F2 D2 R2 F' D2 L2 F D2 F2 (lol scamble...those corners....paused for a couple seconds because I forgot the memo on this) 
2. 33.74 D L2 F2 D F2 U2 F2 R' F U' R F2 R' F L' F' L' R2
3. 41.98 R L B' R U' D F U2 F R U L2 B2 R2 U' R2 D2 B2 D F2 U


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 12, 2014)

40.69 on 12|6 scramble, not quite PB but fastest for a while. Inb4 I still can't sub-57 in comp.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 12, 2014)

Finally an official mo3!


----------



## supercavitation (Aug 12, 2014)

3/3 in 20:39! 

If I can get a 4/4, I'm going to start on 4BLD!


----------



## Hari (Aug 12, 2014)

PB Ao5: 51.24

00:49.03 F2 U2 R2 D B2 U L2 B2 U2 L2 D B' D' R' D2 L' U' R2 D2 F2
00:38.31 D R2 U' B2 U' F2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 B' D' R L2 B' D2 F L B'
00:41.50 R2 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D' F2 U' B R2 F R' F' D R L2 B2 F'
01:04.83 B2 F2 L2 U' R2 D' B2 U' B2 L2 U2 R' F2 U2 R' U F' D2 F' U'
01:03.20 U F2 D F2 U B2 D' L2 U B2 U2 L F U R2 U B2 R2 D F' L' U'

The first 3 make up PB Mo3 of 42.95. The single is PB as well. It should have been close to sub 35 though as I did the inverse of a corner comm and then re-did it to fix it.


----------



## mande (Aug 12, 2014)

9/9 in 35:03.94[24:04.78]
Scrambles from this weekly.
First x/x since July 2013 I believe 
Pretty sad time though


----------



## Keroma12 (Aug 13, 2014)

My old method for corners was terrible and didn't work at all for multi. But I switched to OP yesterday, and decided to try a 3-cube multi for the weekly comp. It was off to a terrible start as I was holding the first cube in the wrong orientation while memorizing it, so I had to start again after I was almost done. Then on the second cube I forgot to memorize corners, and was about to put the blindfold on. So I had to go back and add that. Now execution starts. I'm on the third cube, but I start executing the first cube's memo. So I undo that, then start executing the third cube's corner memo on the edges. So undo that. Finally get through the third cube. Now executing the first cube, I kept mixing up my original wrong-orientation memo with the actual one, and had to undo probably around 10 targets throughout the solve. Then during the parity algorithm, I forgot where I was and had a pause then guessed what point I was at. Executing the final cube, the second one, I forgot the end of my corner memo, and had a minute of recall. Eventually remembered it though. Now I'm sure you can imagine my surprise when I took off the blindfold and all three cubes were solved. 

Memo 10:12
Execution 7:01
My only(?) other 3/3 was a 21:30 from 2011.


----------



## jokeeffe (Aug 13, 2014)

Wasn't really expecting that last sentence after that narrative; nice work!


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 13, 2014)

Keroma12 said:


> My old method for corners was terrible and didn't work at all for multi. But I switched to OP yesterday, and decided to try a 3-cube multi for the weekly comp. It was off to a terrible start as I was holding the first cube in the wrong orientation while memorizing it, so I had to start again after I was almost done. Then on the second cube I forgot to memorize corners, and was about to put the blindfold on. So I had to go back and add that. Now execution starts. I'm on the third cube, but I start executing the first cube's memo. So I undo that, then start executing the third cube's corner memo on the edges. So undo that. Finally get through the third cube. Now executing the first cube, I kept mixing up my original wrong-orientation memo with the actual one, and had to undo probably around 10 targets throughout the solve. Then during the parity algorithm, I forgot where I was and had a pause then guessed what point I was at. Executing the final cube, the second one, I forgot the end of my corner memo, and had a minute of recall. Eventually remembered it though. Now I'm sure you can imagine my surprise when I took off the blindfold and all three cubes were solved.
> 
> Memo 10:12
> Execution 7:01
> My only(?) other 3/3 was a 21:30 from 2011.



Damn, that's awesome!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 13, 2014)

22/23 1:01:05.65[35:04.96]

Not happy about the the sup-hour, but It's a PB for points. Overall really happy with it. 2 twisted corners.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 13, 2014)

3:45.39 (2:11.75), 8c|14x|24w. Close to PB, memo was bad but exec was pretty solid.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Aug 13, 2014)

My first 3BLD Ao5

avg of 5: 4:46.69

Time List:
1. (3:38.39) R' F R L F2 R L2 U' R2 D' R' F2 R U2 B2 L U2 L' D2 R' 
2. (DNF(5:40.20)) D R F2 D2 F D B2 R U2 L F2 D B2 D' R2 B2 D2 F2 U2 
3. 4:02.20 D2 U' R2 D' U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U B' L' F' D2 F' U F' U R' U 
4. 4:40.08 R2 D B2 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 U B2 U B' U R' F D B' R' F2 L U2 
5. 5:37.78 D F B' L' D' L' B U2 R' F' R2 B2 U2 R L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 B2


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 13, 2014)

3rd place podium in 4BLD at Euros 
(Well Frost and Jalocha both DNFed so that helped, but still quite good  )

Time was OK but nothing amazing 5:33.47


----------



## mycube (Aug 13, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> 3rd place podium in 4BLD at Euros
> (Well Frost and Jalocha both DNFed so that helped, but still quite good  )



well me too. I had a 4:0x solved cube, then I did corner parity and stopped -.- I am still not sure why I did corner parity, but I think because I had it the two attempts before, also a 2:37 4bld success before official 4bld, raced with ollie


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 13, 2014)

mycube said:


> well me too. I had a 4:0x solved cube, then I did corner parity and stopped -.- I am still not sure why I did corner parity, but I think because I had it the two attempts before, also a 2:37 4bld success before official 4bld, raced with ollie



Oh yeah. Forgot you are fast too  Sry...


----------



## JasonDL13 (Aug 14, 2014)

I just did my first 3x3 BLD solve. 14:44.01[10:46.37]. Super slow but I am very proud. Old Pochmann for edges and corners.


----------



## Roman (Aug 14, 2014)

6x6 blindfolded 14:20.59[6:31.99] for Weekly Competition.
Lol, at the end of the execution I was sure that I'm about to beat my PB, as I felt execution was fast, so when I saw the solved cube I was so delighted, but whe I saw the time which is almost 1 minute longer than the UWR I was like "pffff"...


----------



## Keroma12 (Aug 14, 2014)

Did 4BLD for the first time in 2 years. Messed up centers on the first two attempts, but got the third! 25:25.99[11:29.07]. Memo got faster by over a minute each time, which is good. Execution was so slow because I had three long pauses; two for memo recall and one because I thought I had made a mistake but eventually realized I hadn't. I could definitely go _a lot_ faster on execution even with the pauses, but I was just going for a success. I think it's safe to say I'm finally getting back into BLD after not doing it for the last two years. Too bad I'll end up stopping again come September...

Edit: After the watching the video, the three pauses I mentioned were 3:30 of the execution time.



Spoiler: Video


----------



## Ollie (Aug 14, 2014)

*4:20.01 *- r F' u b2 R L' F' B2 D' l b' l2 L U' b f r' L b2 l2 D' f2 l u' F u' U' L r2 b L l2 b2 f' F r' d2 f r U2 d' u L2 F B2 r' l' F2 r B F' l2 U r2 R' d' L' l U2 f2

Didn't see memo, I assume around [1:50]


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 14, 2014)

Ollie said:


> *4:20.01*



FTW


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 15, 2014)

Ollie said:


> *4:20.01 *- r F' u b2 R L' F' B2 D' l b' l2 L U' b f r' L b2 l2 D' f2 l u' F u' U' L r2 b L l2 b2 f' F r' d2 f r U2 d' u L2 F B2 r' l' F2 r B F' l2 U r2 R' d' L' l U2 f2
> 
> Didn't see memo, I assume around [1:50]


Marvelous! What would you say you average?


----------



## Ollie (Aug 15, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> Marvelous! What would you say you average?



Full speed = ~ 4:00-4:30, but accuracy is 10%
Normal = ~ 5:00-5:30, accuracy is around 50%

Very bad accuracy in general at the moment :/


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 15, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Full speed = ~ 4:00-4:30, but accuracy is 10%
> Normal = ~ 5:00-5:30, accuracy is around 50%
> 
> Very bad accuracy in general at the moment :/



It's incredible that you're still improving. Do you think sub-4 is possible?


----------



## Sessinator (Aug 15, 2014)

Finally sub 40 avg5!  I always narrowly miss it or get too nervous and end up making an execution mistake because of shaky hands. Timer closed out a second or so after I saw the the 33.41 (pretty positive the last two digits were .41, I wanted it to be faster haha), so I don't have the scramble on that one.

37.79 avg5

1. 42.94	D2 R2 L2 D' B2 R2 B' D L F2 D L2 D2 F B2 R U' F R F B' R2 F2 D' B
2. DNF	L F' L2 F D L B2 U2 D2 F U2 R' L U R2 U' B2 L2 D' B2 D B D' L2 B'
3.(33.41)	
4. 36.81	U F2 U' B2 F' R F' B2 L F L R B L2 F2 D2 R F L B' U2 D' R F2 U2
5. 33.62	F2 U2 D F2 D' L2 R' F R F' R' B D F' D U L2 D F' R D' L' D2 U2 L

Also a 34.61 mo3 from the last 3 times. 

Pretty solid! Lots of improvement from the beginning of the summer. 

M2/R2 and a few corner comms.


----------



## mande (Aug 16, 2014)

Ahh, 14/15 in comp. The previous NR (11/11) stood for more than a year. This was completely unexpected.

Also, a much much epicer achievement: I TIED my previous 5BLD NR, 15:34.00


----------



## qaz (Aug 16, 2014)

(9:57.13) R' Rw' L Lw F' R' B F' U2 Dw' Lw Uw2 R Uw2 Rw2 U' Lw2 Dw' B' R2 L Rw' Lw2 F U' B' Dw2 Bw Lw' F Lw Dw2 D2 Fw' R2 Rw' D F' Uw Fw2 Uw' Dw2 Bw' U2 D' Uw' Lw' U' R2 U Dw Bw U2 B2 U2 Rw U' Fw B' Uw


----------



## Iggy (Aug 16, 2014)

qaz said:


> (9:57.13) R' Rw' L Lw F' R' B F' U2 Dw' Lw Uw2 R Uw2 Rw2 U' Lw2 Dw' B' R2 L Rw' Lw2 F U' B' Dw2 Bw Lw' F Lw Dw2 D2 Fw' R2 Rw' D F' Uw Fw2 Uw' Dw2 Bw' U2 D' Uw' Lw' U' R2 U Dw Bw U2 B2 U2 Rw U' Fw B' Uw



Nice!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 16, 2014)

qaz said:


> (9:57.13) R' Rw' L Lw F' R' B F' U2 Dw' Lw Uw2 R Uw2 Rw2 U' Lw2 Dw' B' R2 L Rw' Lw2 F U' B' Dw2 Bw Lw' F Lw Dw2 D2 Fw' R2 Rw' D F' Uw Fw2 Uw' Dw2 Bw' U2 D' Uw' Lw' U' R2 U Dw Bw U2 B2 U2 Rw U' Fw B' Uw


Oh cool 
Congrats on your first sub-10!


----------



## Cale S (Aug 16, 2014)

3BLD pb 49.88 avg5 (yay sub-50) and pb mo3 45.78

1. (39.95) L2 F2 D B2 D' U2 L2 R2 B2 R2 D2 L U B' L' U' L2 R2 B' U2
2. 41.59 L2 R2 U F2 D2 U F2 U2 L2 U B2 R D' L D' U2 F R' D2 F' L2
3. 55.80 R2 B2 L D' B U F2 R2 B U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 R' F2 B2 R' D2 L'
4. (DNF)
5. 52.26

Also, super consistent 3BLD avg5 (except for DNF) from yesterday:
51.05, (DNF), 51.07, (50.40), 52.25 = 51.46


----------



## Sessinator (Aug 16, 2014)

37.09 3BLD avg5.  

1. (DNF)	D B U' D2 F' B' L R U' F2 D2 R D B U2 D R2 B2 U2 B D' L2 R' U2 F2
2. 39.88	F2 B' U' B U D2 R' D2 F' R L' F B D U' L2 D2 L2 U R' B D F R2 F2
3. (33.67)	L2 F R2 U L R' F2 B D R2 B2 R B' L' F2 L2 F' U2 B2 F' D2 B' U2 F' B'
4. 36.24	F B L D B D' F L' B' L2 D2 U2 R2 U L2 U B' L2 D' R2 D F B' L D'
5. 35.15	L2 F U2 B' R' D2 U' L U' R U2 L' B' R D L' U2 D2 L' D2 B2 R F' L2 B2


----------



## EMI (Aug 16, 2014)

^You're getting very fast, gj! What's your success rate like?


----------



## Sessinator (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks!  Not too high haha. Probably anywhere from 30-50% on average. It really varies. Sometimes I have a string of DNFs and other times it seems I get a good string of successes, so it is probably somewhere around that range.


----------



## Cale S (Aug 16, 2014)

4x4 multi BLD - 2/2 in 15:34.70 [7:58]
First success and second attempt, first attempt was 0/2 in 21:25.63
Scrambles:
R' Rw2 D2 Uw' F2 Rw' L2 F' U' F L2 R2 Fw D B' F2 Fw2 Uw U2 R Rw2 L Uw B F2 Rw2 D' R Uw' Rw Fw L F' Rw' R' F2 Uw2 D2 U R2 
D2 Fw' F2 L2 D L' R2 D2 L2 Uw' F D2 Uw2 R Rw Fw' D F' R D' Uw Rw' D Rw D2 Uw R2 U Fw' Rw2 B L2 R2 B2 L Rw' D2 Rw' F' Rw

Went really safe with memo, used comms for almost all of centers on the second cube


----------



## Joey VOV (Aug 16, 2014)

wow! have you learned comms yet?!?!?!?! learning them may be a good idea.


----------



## AJ Blair (Aug 17, 2014)

4/7 MultiBLD 43:54.41 (35:xy)

Only 1 point but its only my third attempt doing anything over 3 cubes. I'm happy with the time too. I only ran into one real recall issue and I figured it out in about a minute.

The three cubes were off by: 2 twisted corners, 2 twisted corners, and 3 edges.


----------



## Sessinator (Aug 17, 2014)

Joey VOV said:


> wow! have you learned comms yet?!?!?!?! learning them may be a good idea.



I know a few corner comms. Still mostly M2/R2. It's a big transition to make and I have a ton to learn in terms of 3style/comms. Slowly working on it and trying to find a good pace to incorporate new moves into my solves.


----------



## qaz (Aug 17, 2014)

so this came out of nowhere considering i haven't been practicing at all

Generated By csTimer on 2014-8-16
avg of 12: 50.90

Time List:
1. 46.65 R2 B2 F2 D B2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U R D' L D B' L' R2 B' R2 U' R2 
2. (39.09) B' D2 F L' U F' D' F L B2 U2 B2 D2 B' R2 B' L2 U2 F L2 
3. 53.17 R2 D' B2 L2 R2 U F2 U' L2 D2 R2 F' D' L' D' B' L U F2 D2 L' 
4. 48.77 L R B2 D2 R' B2 L' F2 L' D2 F2 U R2 B F L' D' L2 F2 U 
5. 56.33 R' B R L' F' U2 F' B D' L' F2 U2 F D2 B' D2 F2 U2 R2 B U2 
6. 48.61 F2 B' U2 B' D B R L' B U' F2 R' F2 L F2 L2 F2 B2 R' F2 U2 
7. 40.89 F R2 B' U2 B F2 L2 F' L2 R2 D F' L' D L2 B2 D2 B L U 
8. 52.72 F' L2 U2 L2 B' F' D2 F L2 U2 R2 D' F' L' U F' R D 
9. 49.89 U2 L2 U2 L2 B' D' R' D2 L F' U' L2 U2 F2 B2 R2 B2 U' B2 D2 L2 
10. 57.33 R' D B U L2 F L F' U2 R U' F2 D B2 D F2 U' R2 L2 B2 L2 
11. 54.65 U' R2 D L2 U' B2 F2 U' R2 F2 R2 F U2 L' U' B2 U2 B' R' F' U2 
12. (DNF(1:01.57)) F2 R2 B2 L2 D' R2 D2 L2 U B2 D' L' B R' F U' B R2 U' L

dnfing the last solve, gj


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 17, 2014)

First 4BLD success with 100% center comms - 5:51.53[1:47.17]

Only ever used about 3 in solves before.


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 17, 2014)

Now that Euros are over I decided to learn 4BLD without reviewing my memo.

Also started memoing my wings in sets of 12 (well a set of 12 targets and then all the rest in one set) instead of 8 (8set+8set+all the remaining wings)

Figured it would take a while to get used to this.

First 4 solves were DNF

BUT after that:

mo3: 4:39.22
4:40.31[1:45.23]
4:33.24[1:38.41]
4:44.11[1:32.36]

PB by alot!

Also my memo PB before these solves was something like 1:55.xy

Awesome leap forward  Can I haz sub-Ville next comp??


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 17, 2014)

13/13 43:42.03 (33:11.20). Very slow memo, I was distracted by my phone ringing (it was on silent but the screen was flashing) and I lost time fixing a memo mistake I spotted. Nice accuracy though, and PB .


----------



## Ollie (Aug 17, 2014)

5:05.80, 4:25.21, 4:48.53 = *4:46.51 Mo3*


----------



## Roman (Aug 17, 2014)

6BLD: 13:18.65[6:39.94], 14:53.70[7:04.80]
I wanted to do third solve for the MO3, and memo was pretty decent, but I was very distracted by my family at the end of it so I quit.


----------



## suushiemaniac (Aug 17, 2014)

PB of 5: 49.19. Note the excellent consistency 

42.59 B2 U' B2 F2 D' R2 B2 U2 F2 D F2 R' U2 R2 B D' R U2 F2 D2 U2
1:00.30 R2 D' F2 D' R2 U F2 U' B2 U R2 F U' R' L' B' L F2 R B L2 U
42.01 R2 D' B2 L2 U R2 L2 U2 L2 U L' D B2 D2 U' B' D' R' U2 L' U
57.79 R2 D L2 D' L2 F2 U L2 B2 R2 U F B2 R' L B' R D' B2 U2 F' U2
47.20 R2 B2 D L2 D' R2 D' F2 D' L2 B2 L B2 F2 D' L F U2 L' B2 L' U2


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Aug 18, 2014)

3BLD: 3:46.58 Mo3


----------



## Cale S (Aug 18, 2014)

OH 3BLD - 3:33.76 First success, took way too many attempts to get it. Scramble: B2 U L2 F2 D' U2 L2 D B2 F L D B2 F L2 B U2 F R'


4BLD pb mo3 - 5:09.13 

4:55.41, 5:28.82, 5:03.17

Failed memo on all three solves, resulting in times that were pretty bad, but second mo3 ever, so I'm satisfied with that.
I almost had an avg5, but the fifth solve was a 4:36.64 DNF by two corners. Hopefully I get a sub-5 avg5 soon...


----------



## Iggy (Aug 18, 2014)

Average of 5: 35.29
1. 31.46 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 D' F2 U L2 R' B' U L2 D2 B2 L' B2 U2 L 
2. 37.11 D L2 D' L2 R2 D' R2 U2 B2 R2 U2 L R' D L B U' F R B2 L 
3. (29.61) D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 L' U2 B2 U2 B2 R B R2 D' L D' U B F D2 F' 
4. (DNF(36.16)) B D2 F' D2 B U2 B' U2 L2 B' F' D F2 R' D' R2 U R2 U L2 
5. 37.30 D R2 D' B2 F2 R2 U B2 D' L2 U' F U' B' L' U2 F' U2 F2 

PB. First 3 solves make a 32.73 mo3, 2nd best mo3 ever


----------



## Hari (Aug 18, 2014)

Official sub1 3BLD and 7/7 multi in 41:24


----------



## Iggy (Aug 18, 2014)

Hari said:


> Official sub1 3BLD and 7/7 multi in 41:24



Nice


----------



## Hari (Aug 18, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Nice



Thanks!


----------



## mande (Aug 18, 2014)

Hari said:


> Official sub1 3BLD and 7/7 multi in 41:24



Congo for that. I'm sure you will be able to do a double digit multi soon, sad to hear about your DNF in the last attempt 

My accomplishment: 14/15 multi offical, and 9/17. 9/17 is accomplishment because it was comfortably sub hour (57:57), I forgot memo on only one of the cubes


----------



## ollicubes (Aug 18, 2014)

First 4BLD succes sub NR! 
4:41.896 
B2 Fw2 Bw' Rw2 Fw U R' Rw2 Bw2 F' Lw' U' B2 Dw Fw2 R' U Rw' F2 Bw' Rw Bw' D' U Bw2 B2 L' Uw Bw B R2 U Rw' D Bw2 U2 Lw D2 Bw U'

Actually this was 0.4 second faster than NR but I'm still happy.


----------



## NewCube1 (Aug 18, 2014)

First 3BLD success 3.51.xx Finally,usually i avg 4:30-5, but i DNFed every solves.


----------



## Cale S (Aug 18, 2014)

YES!!!
6BLD success - 42:45.10+ [19:30]
Third attempt and first success. Failed memorizing obliques because of mixing up right/left, making memo time the slowest so far, but I'm really excited I got a success.  The reason it was a +2 is I wasn't sure if I was supposed to do nothing or U2 at the end, so to avoid having it off by U2, I did a U, so it would be off by one move either way.
Now there are 3 people from Iowa with a sub-50 6BLD success, which means one third of 6BLD solvers from the U.S. are from Iowa. School starts tomorrow, so I'm glad I was able to do it before summer was over. If I do more attempts during the school year, I won't do them super safe now that I have a success.

Scramble: D F R 3F' D L' B 2D' 2U B L2 2B2 F2 2D 2L' 3U2 U2 F' D' 3U2 R2 3U 3F L2 3R2 2R' 2B2 F2 2R' B2 2L' 2R' 2F 3U2 U 2F2 F2 L2 2L' R2 2B' 3F2 F2 3U 2U2 2F2 F2 3R 3F F 2R R2 D' B 2F F2 2D 2B F2 2L' 2U' L' B2 2F' L2 F L2 2F2 2R 2B' (from the Weekly Competition 2013-30 for some reason)

Memo:


Spoiler



UQ EM VN WO FZ GR AK BL HP TH
MQ AI EU JR VB SN DF OL GP HT 
EA IV NC FJ DW PK GZ LR LS HS
EM FA QG CR IU TV JD NK PH WL W
WS ZR AQ VG DJ HL PF MN TC OI BW
BP QW VM JR CO TI VF HN AG KD SE LF
QO PC DG W

134 targets total


----------



## Sessinator (Aug 19, 2014)

Part success...part failure. Not really sure where this one belongs haha.

Don't have the scramble for the last one, unfortunately. Also, there was actually a 47.09 success right before the 38.41. Though it doesn't really matter, because I DNFed before making an average of 12 anyway. I tend to get a bit nervous once I realize I'm doing well. I don't really anticipate getting averages of 5 or 12. I mostly just let whatever happens happen, so maybe I'll get a nice average of 12 sometime soon.  At least I got a nice streak out of this. 

yay nice success streak / 39.62 avg9
1. 38.41	L2 R' F2 U' B2 L2 D L U B2 R' U' R2 U' D F' R' L U' R B F' U R L'
2. 45.87+	B U' F U' B' D' L' F' B D2 F B R D B2 L2 B' L' D' U' F2 U' R L D2
3. (DNF)	B' D R' D R' F L R2 B D' L2 F' U' D B R B2 D' R F2 U' R D2 U L'
4. 38.19	R2 U2 B2 L' B2 D' R2 L' D L2 D' F B' L' F D2 F' D2 L2 U2 B2 U' D' F2 U
5. 39.81	U' F2 D2 B2 U R2 U D2 F' B2 U F' B' U2 R' U F' D2 L' B2 L2 D L2 F U'
6. 37.14	B D2 F R L U' L2 R2 B D B U R B' R' B2 D' R D B F2 R2 B2 R' B
7. (33.25+)	L F2 U2 L F2 R D' F D U B2 D2 R' U' F2 B' R2 D F' B L2 D' F U2 B
8. 39.29	B2 F' D2 F D F' U B' R' U2 F D' L F2 D L2 U L U R2 B' F' U L2 D2
9. 38.61


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Aug 19, 2014)

Finally!!!!!! Successful megaminx BLD!!!!!! My first real attempt! I'd messed around with methods before but couldn't find one I completely liked, so sorta made my own. It worked awesome! Success on my first try! Now I need to try it timed!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 19, 2014)

TheGrayCuber said:


> Finally!!!!!! Successful megaminx BLD!!!!!! My first real attempt! I'd messed around with methods before but couldn't find one I completely liked, so sorta made my own. It worked awesome! Success on my first try! Now I need to try it timed!


Nice 
Time it and I'm sure you'll be top 10 (10th is >5 hours)

4BLD PBs: ao5 and mo3 ( 5:15.67)

Average of 5: 5:30.04


Spoiler



1. 5:24.42[1:37.19] Rw2 F2 D2 F2 D' L B U2 Rw2 B F2 Uw' B' D' U Fw' U2 Fw2 R' U Rw2 D B2 Rw Uw2 F Fw2 B2 Uw2 Rw' L' B' F' R F' R2 Uw2 D2 R U 
2. (5:02.56[1:43.21]) D' R' L Uw' D' R2 Fw' D2 Fw2 Uw D2 B' Fw Uw U2 Fw F' D' L' Rw D Fw D Rw' D' U' F2 Fw' D' F2 U2 Fw F L' Fw U B' R' B D' 
3. 5:20.03[1:38.58] D' Fw L' F Uw L' B2 D2 U Fw2 D' U' Rw' D2 L' B2 D' U2 Rw L2 D U2 Uw2 F2 D2 L2 Rw R Fw' D2 L' Uw' U2 D2 Rw D B2 Uw F' Uw2 
4. 5:45.67[2:04.66] Uw2 D' F Uw L2 B U Uw2 F' B Rw' U B2 L2 R' B' Fw' D L R2 B' D U2 B L' D' Fw2 D2 R B2 L2 D2 Fw2 U' Uw R2 D' Rw' Fw Uw 
5. (DNF(5:09.96)[1:49.94]) L' R' Uw' Rw2 B' Rw F2 U2 Rw Uw' R F' Fw' B' D Uw2 Fw' U D' Rw L2 R2 U' L2 B R' Fw' L2 D F' D2 Fw' D2 Fw2 U B' R2 F' Uw Fw'



Switched to mostly center comms and started using some advanced r2.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 19, 2014)

36.30 3BLD PB on lolscramble (12e|2''c, 2 alg corners ). Woop sub-NR.



TheGrayCuber said:


> Finally!!!!!! Successful megaminx BLD!!!!!! My first real attempt! I'd messed around with methods before but couldn't find one I completely liked, so sorta made my own. It worked awesome! Success on my first try! Now I need to try it timed!



Nice! Would be interested in reading about your method.


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Aug 19, 2014)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Nice! Would be interested in reading about your method.



I used the general 3-cycle method to actually solve the pieces, the part I came up with was how to get the pieces by the buffer, and also how to memo the cube to make that part much easier. I was thinking of making a video explaining how I did this. Also, how do you know Top 10 is <5 hours?


----------



## Keroma12 (Aug 19, 2014)

TheGrayCuber said:


> Also, how do you know Top 10 is <5 hours?



See this thread: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?41968-6x6-Blindfolded-Rankings-Thread.


----------



## Berd (Aug 19, 2014)

First 3BLD success! Yeah! ~10 minutes too


----------



## Ollie (Aug 19, 2014)

5BLD UWR 4:10.83[1:40] on a ridiculous scramble - u2 d' F' f2 u L2 d' l' u2 F2 l B2 L2 U' f' r2 B R2 f' U' F' D' R2 D2 B u' l F r L2 D' u R' l' f F L U2 D2 b F' R2 u' R' b2 u' F2 R L' b' d' D2 F' B u2 F2 L u2 U2 L2 

edit: misscramble  I got 25 solved centers.


----------



## qaz (Aug 20, 2014)

Ollie said:


> 5BLD UWR 4:10.83[1:40] on a ridiculous scramble - u2 d' F' f2 u L2 d' l' u2 F2 l B2 L2 U' f' r2 B R2 f' U' F' D' R2 D2 B u' l F r L2 D' u R' l' f F L U2 D2 b F' R2 u' R' b2 u' F2 R L' b' d' D2 F' B u2 F2 L u2 U2 L2
> 
> edit: misscramble  I got 25 solved centers.



that sucks  i guess you're not counting that one from the weekly comp as UWR?

also i barely beat that with my 4BLD pb now haha

4:10.31 D' L' B2 Fw' L' Fw L' Fw L' B2 D Uw' L B2 Uw' F2 D2 B2 L' B2 Fw U2 R2 Fw F D B R' F L2 R Uw2 R2 Uw' U' R Uw2 R2 Fw2 D2 (second scramble from weekly comp)


----------



## Sessinator (Aug 20, 2014)

Knew this was going to be fast and a pb during my memo, but my hands weren't warmed up and the execution felt as slow as molasses. Sub 30 will happen one day....(and without a +2 making it over 30 seconds...). 

Scramble: 7|11

31.32 L' R B' D2 R B D L' D' L D' B2 F' R L B R' F2 D R' L D' R2 B2 D2


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 20, 2014)

First mo3 PB in 11 months:

Mean of 3: 24.98
1. 24.32 F2 R2 D2 F2 D U2 L2 R2 B2 R2 D R' F' R2 D' F2 D L' B R2 D2 
2. 24.90 F2 U2 R2 D B2 D' B2 F2 R2 U2 B2 L' U2 B R U2 F' R' F L F 
3. 25.73 D2 L2 D2 B' L2 F2 D2 B R2 D2 F' R' F' D' R B L' D F2 L2


----------



## Deathranger999 (Aug 20, 2014)

Noahaha said:


> First mo3 PB in 11 months:
> 
> Mean of 3: 24.98
> 1. 24.32 F2 R2 D2 F2 D U2 L2 R2 B2 R2 D R' F' R2 D' F2 D L' B R2 D2
> ...



Noah stop being so OP. XD I barely average sub-3:10, and I still get tons of DNFs. I did get a 2:51.74 though. So I have that going for me, which is nice.


----------



## slinky773 (Aug 20, 2014)

First 3BLD success: 14:05.021

Second full attempt of the day. Learned Speffz today from Noah's 3BLD guide video, and did some corners only blind solves and edges only blind solves. First DNF full attempt was 9 minutes or so.

When I got it, I jumped onto my bed and screamed "YESS!!!" really loud. Really happy about my first success. Using Old Pochmann edges and corners and standard Speffz letter pairs.


----------



## Iggy (Aug 20, 2014)

So after a month I finally decided to upload this



Spoiler







vbj, but a success, so meh


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 20, 2014)

Sweet, I thought you didn't film it.

I like how you're saying "vbj" "meh" about a continental record.


----------



## Ollie (Aug 20, 2014)

qaz said:


> that sucks  i guess you're not counting that one from the weekly comp as UWR?
> 
> also i barely beat that with my 4BLD pb now haha
> 
> 4:10.31 D' L' B2 Fw' L' Fw L' Fw L' B2 D Uw' L B2 Uw' F2 D2 B2 L' B2 Fw U2 R2 Fw F D B R' F L2 R Uw2 R2 Uw' U' R Uw2 R2 Fw2 D2 (second scramble from weekly comp)



Nope, I was given the weekly comp scramble with the knowledge that it was easy, it wouldn't be fair to call it uwr!


----------



## Sessinator (Aug 20, 2014)

Finally.  

28.76 3BLD

Scramble (6|12): R D' U R L B2 R2 F' U2 R B' F2 L' D2 L' D' F D2 B2 L' R' D2 L U2 D'


----------



## Iggy (Aug 20, 2014)

Sessinator said:


> Finally.
> 
> 28.76 3BLD
> 
> Scramble (6|12): R D' U R L B2 R2 F' U2 R B' F2 L' D2 L' D' F D2 B2 L' R' D2 L U2 D'



Nice!


----------



## Sessinator (Aug 20, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Nice!



Thanks!  I was able to use commutators that I know for the corners on this scramble, and all the edges were done with M2. The memo was smooth, so I knew it would be sub-30 if I didn't mess up. Beats my 31.32 from last night.


----------



## Ollie (Aug 20, 2014)

Sessinator said:


> Thanks!  I was able to use commutators that I know for the corners on this scramble, and all the edges were done with M2. The memo was smooth, so I knew it would be sub-30 if I didn't mess up. Beats my 31.32 from last night.



M2 edges...what?


----------



## Iggy (Aug 20, 2014)

Sessinator said:


> Thanks!  I was able to use commutators that I know for the corners on this scramble, and all the edges were done with M2. The memo was smooth, so I knew it would be sub-30 if I didn't mess up. Beats my 31.32 from last night.



Once you switch to full comms, you'll be sub 35 easily :O


----------



## Sessinator (Aug 21, 2014)

Ollie said:


> M2 edges...what?



Yeah just plain M2. Not advanced M2 or comms yet. I think really just tried to push the execution on that one. 



Iggy said:


> Once you switch to full comms, you'll be sub 35 easily :O



That would be awesome! But switching and getting comfortable seems like it'll take a while. Currently making a slow transition to phase R2 out...might look into learning edge comms while I learn corners as well.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 21, 2014)

4BLD PB by over 30 seconds 

4:23.12[1:20.35]

It helped that I only had 13 centers and 21 wings. Also, sub-Zane!


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 21, 2014)

Nice man! I constantly see you post in this thread only to see it's congratulating someone, that 4bld time is nice, seems your execution is finally getting better. I'm surprised you 3bld memo isn't faster with 4bld memo like that.

Anyway, I don't know if you've heard of him but Nathan Seeto's getting a bit faster at 4bld too, you better beat your official time before Newcastle later this year/early next year https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012SEET01#333mbf


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 21, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Nice man! I constantly see you post in this thread only to see it's congratulating someone, that 4bld time is nice, seems your execution is finally getting better. I'm surprised you 3bld memo isn't faster with 4bld memo like that.
> 
> Anyway, I don't know if you've heard of him but Nathan Seeto's getting a bit faster at 4bld too, you better beat your official time before Newcastle later this year/early next year https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012SEET01#333mbf


3bld is hard  if I memo in less than 15 seconds on an average scramble I usually forget.

I know about Nathan. Looks like he was trying to beat my multi (like me with Aron!).
There's a probable comp in October and NZ nats in December so I should be able get something decent.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 21, 2014)

NZ Nats in December you say... hmm...


----------



## rock1313 (Aug 21, 2014)

3bld new pb!!!!: 1:06.75

F2 U2 L' U2 L U2 B2 R D2 U2 L B R' U B' U2 F U' R U'


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 21, 2014)

ollicubes said:


> First 4BLD succes sub NR!
> 4:41.896
> B2 Fw2 Bw' Rw2 Fw U R' Rw2 Bw2 F' Lw' U' B2 Dw Fw2 R' U Rw' F2 Bw' Rw Bw' D' U Bw2 B2 L' Uw Bw B R2 U Rw' D Bw2 U2 Lw D2 Bw U'
> 
> Actually this was 0.4 second faster than NR but I'm still happy.



Wow! I was just thinking I would get NR next competition, but maybe being faster than the current NR won't be enough 

Game on!

Just did 
Mean of 3: 4:41.48
1. 4:35.80[1:32.63] u f2 u' F2 B' u B r2 f2 L' f2 R' F2 u' L2 U' f' r' u2 r' f2 L2 U2 f' F U' B r' f' D' f' L B u2 U f U2 R' r2 U2 
2. 4:55.50[1:53.35] F' R' B' r2 L' u U' R2 u U R u2 B U' F D2 F2 U R2 B2 u' R2 U2 F2 U' F u r2 F2 u' f F' r F B' f u' U2 L' B2 
3. 4:33.14[1:45.72] D U2 L' U2 F' f2 r f F' D' r B R B2 U' R' r u' D' L2 U F U2 B' L2 f2 r2 f' U2 B2 F' f' u L u B U' r' B' u' 

What's your success rate? Mine is around 40-50%. Almost all are sub-5 and most are sub-NR also


----------



## CHJ (Aug 21, 2014)

5BLD 8:57.29 (4:07)
PB by about 40s so all is good, felt so smooth except im annoyed i reviewed midges and wings twice. ABHC here i go
r2 b' L' f2 B d L F u2 L r f' U' l2 D R f' D' F2 R' L u2 B2 F2 f d b' D U2 L2 B' U' r' f2 d R2 l2 d D2 r d2 B2 f' u R2 b2 D' R d2 F2 D' R2 r b2 l f R2 D2 r L


----------



## TDM (Aug 21, 2014)

what the
1. 2:14.92+ B2 D B2 D' U2 R2 L2 F2 L2 D2 B2 R' F' R L2 U' F R2 L2 D F U2
rushed as much as possible and actually got a success, whereas when going slowly I can't get a Mo3... !?
and it parity and a flipped edge and a +2, but still PB by 13.99... wat
and my first 3bld, except euros and about 8 practise solves before, for months


----------



## ollicubes (Aug 22, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> Wow! I was just thinking I would get NR next competition, but maybe being faster than the current NR won't be enough
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don't have much time this weekend to try to beat you, so wait for the next week ;D

Succes rate is quite bad actually right now, below 50%. Few months ago I had for real about 80% succes rate but now times are lower.


----------



## PianoCube (Aug 22, 2014)

First 5BLD success: 48:23

21x/18+/26w/12e/6'c



Spoiler: Video



[video=youtube_share;hJbSPDxzYQM]http://youtu.be/hJbSPDxzYQM[/video]



It's actually faster than my first 4BLD success, and just twice as long as my first 3BLD.


----------



## Cale S (Aug 23, 2014)

4BLD pb - 3:44.53

First sub-4, and my first 4BLD attempt in 4 days. This is 25 seconds faster than my previous pb, and the scramble wasn't even that lucky. I don't have the scramble, but memo was AIUKZNEQCGPRHLT ZOKIWTADVFHBPSCMAEQE STLMBKIU, which means I only had 9 centers already solved. Memo was around 1:20. I tried getting an average of 5, but I stopped after a second DNF (3:44.53, DNF, 4:21.10, DNF).


----------



## Keroma12 (Aug 23, 2014)

202. (2:23.090[1:25.693]) * R2 B2 F' L2 U2 F U2 B2 L2 U2 F' D' L' R' U F R' B' D' U
203. (2:39.010[1:32.573]) * L2 U2 L B2 D2 B2 R B2 U2 R' D2 F' R2 F' U2 R' D' F' D' B'
204. (2:45.568+[1:26.804]) * L' F2 U2 L' B2 D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D B' D F' R B U B2 L2 D'
205. (2:39.423[1:23.611]) * F' U' R B2 L2 B' R D2 L F2 B2 U R2 U F2 B2 R2 U' R2 U
206. 4:34.653[1:33.296 - had to undo all edges due to execution mistake at the start] * L2 B D2 U2 B F2 U2 L2 R2 B D R U B D' U2 R2 B' L' B
207. (2:08.094[1:06.008]) * B2 F' D2 L2 F2 U2 F' D2 R2 D2 L2 R D' L R' U' B R' D2 F' U'

Finally beat my PB of 2:22.86 which was back from 2011. The worst part was that for the 2:23.09, I missed stopping the timer at the end of the solve so it should have been my new PB. Good thing I smashed it a few solves later otherwise I would have been pretty annoyed. Also PBs (compare to yet-to-be-updated sig):

mo3: 2:35.889
ao5: 2:41.334

I should have switched to OP corners years ago haha.


----------



## Iggy (Aug 23, 2014)

Cale S said:


> 4BLD pb - 3:44.53
> 
> First sub-4, and my first 4BLD attempt in 4 days. This is 25 seconds faster than my previous pb, and the scramble wasn't even that lucky. I don't have the scramble, but memo was AIUKZNEQCGPRHLT ZOKIWTADVFHBPSCMAEQE STLMBKIU, which means I only had 9 centers already solved. Memo was around 1:20. I tried getting an average of 5, but I stopped after a second DNF (3:44.53, DNF, 4:21.10, DNF).



Nice! NAR soon?


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 23, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Nice! NAR soon?



Three words: Bill Wang Montreal


----------



## Cale S (Aug 23, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Nice! NAR soon?


Thanks! If I go to a competition that has 4BLD, getting 2nd in US won't be difficult, 2nd in North America is possible, and sub-3:31 could be possible if I learn full center comms and review less (memorizing centers at the end would probably save a lot of review, so I might try practicing this tomorrow).
I wish I could have gone to Indiana tomorrow, but my dad said it would be too far to drive (5 and a half hours) on a day with school.



antoineccantin said:


> Three words: Bill Wang Montreal


I can still get NR  Just need to put some more effort into actually getting faster and not only doing lots of solves.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Aug 23, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Three words: Bill Wang Montreal



He told me to TOS2014 that he doesn't do 4BLD anymore. 

Not sure if he was joking.


----------



## Iggy (Aug 23, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Three words: Bill Wang Montreal



Oh crap, didn't know he has a comp with 4BLD coming up. Looks like I'll be pushed down to 5th


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 23, 2014)

1. 4:06.76[1:30.94] B2 r u2 f U2 L2 R' u r' L F B' u2 F' U D R' r U' r f B' D' B F L2 B' u D' B' u2 F U r2 D L' u2 L B2 f2 

+/w/c = 14/22/6 and (Corner parity)

PB  Awesome

Even more awesome because I had one letter in memo wrong during centers but I remembered that I had 3 solved centers on that face at the beginning and was able to do correct comm that was actually against my memo because of that! 



Spoiler



Scramble in solving orientation and do x' you have 3 solved centers on F and L 
My memo for centers was MA UB NC RV PT *H*I YI 
That bolded H should be F, but while executing I remembered visually that only F-face center that was unsolved was letter F so my memo must be wrong and was able to correct that


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 23, 2014)

Genius4Jesus said:


> He told me to TOS2014 that he doesn't do 4BLD anymore.
> 
> Not sure if he was joking.



Wat, really? :'(



Iggy said:


> Oh crap, didn't know he has a comp with 4BLD coming up. Looks like I'll be pushed down to 5th



I just wanted to scare people  
The competition isn't 100% confirmed yet and even if it is, he might not go, or even do 4BLD from the sound of it.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 24, 2014)

20/21 55:20.26[28:26.46]

PB for a sub-hour attempt. Off by 3 edges.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 26, 2014)

Oh double post I guess.

New 4BLD PB on a cray scramble.

4:15.88[1:08.44] B' U D2 R F' D F2 Uw' B' D L2 Uw U' D2 Rw' L2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D B' D L2 R' Rw' Fw2 R' Rw2 Fw' Rw2 R' B2 Fw2 L2 F2 D R2 F L' 
(11ce/8c/23w)

Extreme shakes because I knew it could be PB and maybe sub-4.


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 26, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> Oh double post I guess.
> 
> New 4BLD PB on a cray scramble.
> 
> ...



WOW! Your memo times are about half a minute faster than mine but still our times seem very similar 

Are you using 3-style or some simpler method?


----------



## Hari (Aug 26, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> 20/21 55:20.26[28:26.46]
> 
> PB for a sub-hour attempt. Off by 3 edges.



Crazy memo to exec ratio  Do you pause a lot in exec? And M2/OP/TurBo or comms? Any tips to memo faster in multi? I generally take that time to memo half that number even though I'm a bit faster at 3BLD


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 26, 2014)

41.64 3BLD official. Just kinda worked for my memo and I went all out, apparently it was fast. Glad to get back into top-100, even if it's just for single because I failed to get a (good) mean. Also sub-4 4BLD official with 3:58.26, should have been faster as the scramble was nice but I paused a few times during recall :/.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 26, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> WOW! Your memo times are about half a minute faster than mine but still our times seem very similar
> 
> Are you using 3-style or some simpler method?


Corners - OP, but I know a few comms
Centers - Comms, but I just set up to easy cases that I know and I have to think about it a lot still.
Wings - Advanced r2



Hari said:


> Crazy memo to exec ratio  Do you pause a lot in exec? And M2/OP/TurBo or comms?


I have a lot of micro-pauses I guess, and I turn slower because slipping a layer is irritating. On that one I forgot part of a cube and had to go through 27 possible letter pairs until one of them clicked.
I use OP corners/TuRBo edges with a few corner comms.



Hari said:


> Any tips to memo faster in multi? I generally take that time to memo half that number even though I'm a bit faster at 3BLD


Hmm... review less and do a small multi at the end. For 21 cubes, I memo 1-4, review 1-4, repeat for each row until 16, then review 1-16. After that I memo 17-20, review 17-20, 3bld the last one, execute 17-20, execute 1-16.
A lot of people probably take their time because they know there's no rush, or are being overly careful. Try setting a time limit for memo and just rush it if you start "falling behind schedule".


----------



## qaz (Aug 26, 2014)

pb ao5
(40.50), (1:00.43), 44.40, 48.03, 45.86 = 46.10



Spoiler: scrambles



40.50 R2 U L2 D2 L' B' D' L' F R B2 D2 L B2 D2 R2 L' U2 L U2 
1:00.43 B' R U2 R' L2 U R' L2 B D2 F2 B2 U L2 U' F2 R2 B2 U 
44.40 L2 F' D L2 U' R' F' L2 U L B2 U2 F2 R' D2 L' B2 R U2 
48.03 L2 D2 B D2 B' D2 R2 F D2 U2 B2 D L2 R F2 L' B L' D B2 
45.86 F' U' R D' B' D F' R' D' L2 B2 D2 B2 U' F2 D' L2


----------



## Hari (Aug 27, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> Hmm... review less and do a small multi at the end. For 21 cubes, I memo 1-4, review 1-4, repeat for each row until 16, then review 1-16. After that I memo 17-20, review 17-20, 3bld the last one, execute 17-20, execute 1-16.
> A lot of people probably take their time because they know there's no rush, or are being overly careful. Try setting a time limit for memo and just rush it if you start "falling behind schedule".



Hmm.. The small multi at the end seems interesting to me.. If I get down to practising more multi(which I really should) I'll try implementing that from now on in my solves.. I guess I fall in the overly safe category now because I think 15+cubes shouldn't be a stretch for me as my exec is fairly decent with M2/3-style (I mainly set up to corner cases I'm familiar with but I'm gradually expanding to full 3-style).
Thanks!


----------



## Ollie (Aug 27, 2014)

Hari said:


> Hmm.. The small multi at the end seems interesting to me.. If I get down to practising more multi(which I really should) I'll try implementing that from now on in my solves.. I guess I fall in the overly safe category now because I think 15+cubes shouldn't be a stretch for me as my exec is fairly decent with M2/3-style (I mainly set up to corner cases I'm familiar with but I'm gradually expanding to full 3-style).
> Thanks!



I definitely recommend having a 'schedule', but I've had mixed results with doing 2/3/4 cubes at the end of an attempt. I always stick to one cube at the end and dedicate the majority of my energy and focus on the main bulk of the multi.

Experiment with both ideas


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 28, 2014)

1st BLD success (3rd attempt) I think it was 12 mins or something using OP/OP... 

A couple of tries later I got 5:46.30! Then right after that I got 6:01.07


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 28, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> 1st BLD success (3rd attempt) I think it was 12 mins or something using OP/OP...
> 
> A couple of tries later I got 5:46.30! Then right after that I got 6:01.07


That was quick! GJ

As for me, a nice... mo2 

55.14[16.02], 57.02[16.54]


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 28, 2014)

yay mo3

7:10.29
7:06.02
7:25.66 

= 7:13.99


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 28, 2014)

3bld mo3 on cam, yea I really suck now

Mean of 3: 5:37.44
1. 8:08.43 D2 U2 B2 L F2 R2 D2 R' D2 L U2 F' L B U' R D' F' D2 U2 R' 
2. 4:49.45 B2 R' D F' B' R U F2 R L2 U L2 U' R2 U2 F2 D' R2 D B2 
3. 3:54.44 R B2 D2 F' L2 D2 B D' L2 D2 F2 R' U2 B2 R' D2 R D2 L'

E: oh btw I reset all my bld PBs.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 28, 2014)

SirWaffle said:


> 3bld mo3 on cam, yea I really suck now
> 
> Mean of 3: 5:37.44
> 1. 8:08.43 D2 U2 B2 L F2 R2 D2 R' D2 L U2 F' L B U' R D' F' D2 U2 R'
> ...



.. I thought you got a sub 1? :O


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 28, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> .. I thought you got a sub 1? :O



Well... This is so hard to admit but probably pretty obvious, I have faked some solves in the past. I am a ****ing idiot for doing so and I regret it greatly. I Have wanted to come clean for a while now but haven't had the guts. I am not going to sit here and name all the solves I have faked, but I have removed any videos of solves that were fake. Mostly it was just easy scrambles, not rehearsing them but just simply giving myself a scramble I knew was easy. Or I would post an average with fake times. Or editing vids to force a good average. I will say this, yes my 6.03 is legit but since I had so many other times too good to be true I know a lot of people don't believe my 6.03, which just goes to show, karma will catch up to you. I haven't faked any times in a long while and I don't plan on faking any more. I am so sorry to basically everyone for lying. I hope to earn your respect again.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 29, 2014)

SirWaffle said:


> Well... This is so hard to admit but probably pretty obvious, I have faked some solves in the past. I am a ****ing idiot for doing so and I regret it greatly. I Have wanted to come clean for a while now but haven't had the guts. I am not going to sit here and name all the solves I have faked, but I have removed any videos of solves that were fake. Mostly it was just easy scrambles, not rehearsing them but just simply giving myself a scramble I knew was easy. Or I would post an average with fake times. Or editing vids to force a good average. I will say this, yes my 6.03 is legit but since I had so many other times too good to be true I know a lot of people don't believe my 6.03, which just goes to show, karma will catch up to yeou. I haven't faked any times in a long while and I don't plan on faking any more. I am so sorry to basically everyone for lying. I hope to earn your respect again.



No biggie. Thanks for coming clean


----------



## Parham Saeednia (Aug 29, 2014)

Mean:59.25
1. 46.83 U L2 D' L2 B2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U R2 F L B D F R L' D L2 U'
2. 1:03.07 L2 D' R2 U R2 U' R2 U2 R2 F D' B' R F D' L D2 B2 U'
3. 1:07.86 B2 F2 D2 L2 D B2 D F2 D' B2 L2 F' D' F2 R L2 B F2 L' D2 B2 U2
First sub1 mo3
Method:M2+BH/U2+BH


----------



## Hari (Aug 29, 2014)

36.48 D R2 D' R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 F' R2 F L' U' F2 U2 F L - 3BLD PB single

Also PB ao12: 56.15
01:08.59 D2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D' B2 R2 U' B' D U2 B2 L' F' R' F2 U2 L2 D
00:47.62 D' F2 U R2 U F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U' R U L2 F2 D' U2 R2 L2 F' U'
00:51.80 D2 R2 U B2 D L2 F2 U F2 R2 F2 R' U2 F D2 L2 U' L' B U' B2 U'
00:44.53 D R2 L2 F2 U L2 B2 R2 U' R2 D2 R F' R' D B' R' D' U2 R' L D2
00:59.58 R2 D' F2 D' B2 D' R2 D' B2 U' R2 F' R U R L D F' U' F2 U2
00:44.80 R2 D R2 D2 U' B2 R2 L2 D2 U2 L' D2 U' F' R' B L' F2 U2 R2
01:12.23	DNF	R2 U' F2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 U L2 U' F' U2 L D2 B' U' R' U R D' L2
00:57.54 D B2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 D R' U F' R2 B2 L U' B' R' L D
00:48.34 U R2 B2 D' F2 R2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 F' D' R B' D R2 B2 F' D U'
00:55.92 F2 D L2 B2 D L2 D2 F2 D F2 L2 F R' F U L2 D' F' U F
01:15.36 B2 L2 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 F2 U2 B R B2 L D' F R2 L D B'
00:51.90 U B2 D L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U' L2 D2 L' B R L2 D' B F D B2 U


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 29, 2014)

SirWaffle said:


> Well... This is so hard to admit but probably pretty obvious, I have faked some solves in the past. I am a ****ing idiot for doing so and I regret it greatly. I Have wanted to come clean for a while now but haven't had the guts. I am not going to sit here and name all the solves I have faked, but I have removed any videos of solves that were fake. Mostly it was just easy scrambles, not rehearsing them but just simply giving myself a scramble I knew was easy. Or I would post an average with fake times. Or editing vids to force a good average. I will say this, yes my 6.03 is legit but since I had so many other times too good to be true I know a lot of people don't believe my 6.03, which just goes to show, karma will catch up to you. I haven't faked any times in a long while and I don't plan on faking any more. I am so sorry to basically everyone for lying. I hope to earn your respect again.


No worries, I respect you for saying this


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 29, 2014)

4:11.73 4BLD with double parity 

Probably would have been sub-4 without parities but still 2nd best time ever 

I can feel the sub-4 being close now...

Accuracy is quite bad currently tough ~30-40%, but (almost) all successes are sub-NR


----------



## Sessinator (Aug 29, 2014)

Back in college, so I've had less time to cube lately. Fortunately, I was able to get in some more solves today.  

36.88 3BLD Avg5

1. (DNF)	D R2 U' R' L2 F2 B R2 B2 R U' R' B U' F2 B' D L F D L F2 L' U2 B
2. (31.62)	U' B U2 D2 L' B2 D2 U2 R B' D B' D' L2 U2 L D F U R2 F2 L' D' F D
3. 36.88	L U D B2 D F' L' D2 F R' L' F' R' L2 D' F2 D B R D' F' B U' B2 F'
4. 36.19	B' U' F2 U2 L2 D B F L D B U2 L B' F' D U R F2 B2 L2 U2 F L2 D2
5. 37.56	U R2 F' L2 B' D2 F' R' B D R2 U F L2 D F2 D' U B R L2 D' F' B2 U


----------



## supercavitation (Aug 29, 2014)

Sessinator said:


> Back in college, so I've had less time to cube lately. Fortunately, I was able to get in some more solves today.
> 
> 36.88 3BLD Avg5
> 
> ...



Going for sub-30 if we have another Slow N Steady here?


----------



## Sessinator (Aug 29, 2014)

supercavitation said:


> Going for sub-30 if we have another Slow N Steady here?



Always going for the fastest time possible. Sub-40 is more likely though. If there is another Slow 'n Steady with 3BLD I'll try my best to be there.


----------



## Hari (Aug 30, 2014)

Sessinator said:


> Back in college, so I've had less time to cube lately. Fortunately, I was able to get in some more solves today.
> 
> 36.88 3BLD Avg5
> 
> ...



What's your average memo time? Nice times btw!


----------



## Sessinator (Aug 30, 2014)

yay sub 30

27.96 (6''|8)	U R2 D B2 D F2 R2 F R D' L B' L D' B D2 U' L2 B R L B2 L U2 F2



Hari said:


> What's your average memo time? Nice times btw!



Thanks!  I'm not quite sure since I don't record my times often, and I never look at the time before I blindfold myself. For that avg5, I would guess memo was probably around 10s-12s. Probably anywhere from 10s-18s? Not quite sure. For sub 40 solves I'm guessing sub 15 is a safe bet. Really should record my solves so I have a better idea....


----------



## porkynator (Aug 30, 2014)

You can use the "BLD mode" on qqtimer: press space to start timer, press space to get the memo split, press space to stop.


----------



## notfeliks (Aug 30, 2014)

Fastest 3BLD success to date with letter pairs made into weird semi-sentences - 6:09.09. Yay!

Hopefully making the switch to M2 edges from OP soon.



Spoiler: Reconstruction:



Scramble: B2 F2 L R F2 L' B2 R D2 R U2 B D F' D B2 F' D2 F U'

Edges: Good Job, New City, ReeK, AVLD (couldn't think of anything), Western Australia
Corners: Just Fun, GP, WS (again, couldn't really think of anything for those two, although in reflection something like Goal Post and WayStation should have sufficed)


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 30, 2014)

4BLD PB single mo3 and ao5 

Average of 5: 4:36.64
*1. 4:15.28[1:40.31] 
2. 5:26.46[1:52.94] 
3. 4:08.19[1:34.31] *
4. (DNF(4:02.61)[1:37.19]) 
5. (3:55.20[1:42.56]) 

Bolded is 4:36.64 mo3 

Last solve was
5. (3:55.20[1:42.56]) L2 r F' D R' F' U' D' f U2 L2 f2 B' D' u' f' L u2 F' U u f F B' L2 D' f' F u2 D r2 L D2 L2 B' D F L' R' u 

+/w/c = 16/22/8 no parities 

SUB-4!!!  YEAH!


----------



## Iggy (Aug 30, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> 4BLD PB single mo3 and ao5
> 
> Average of 5: 4:36.64
> *1. 4:15.28[1:40.31]
> ...



Nice!


----------



## ollicubes (Aug 30, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> 4BLD PB single mo3 and ao5
> 
> Average of 5: 4:36.64
> *1. 4:15.28[1:40.31]
> ...




Very nice!
Unfortunately you are too good that I could beat you now for a while xD but I think you deserve it because of full 3-style


----------



## Cale S (Aug 30, 2014)

Today I tried the 4BLD scrambles from US Nationals.
1. DNF (4:33.43) completely failed memo, off by 3 centers
2. 4:20.97
3. DNF (4:44.59) failed memo even more, off by a lot

All 3 attempts were faster than the winning solve, and the success was 30 seconds faster.

Also,
2 cube multi BLD mo3 - 2:27.57
2:14.61, 2:23.65, 2:44.45 = 2:27.57

Next two were 
DNF (1:50.04), DNF (2:05.47)


----------



## Sessinator (Aug 31, 2014)

porkynator said:


> You can use the "BLD mode" on qqtimer: press space to start timer, press space to get the memo split, press space to stop.



Oh yeah! I'll have to try that out sometime. 




Cale S said:


> Today I tried the 4BLD scrambles from US Nationals.
> 1. DNF (4:33.43) completely failed memo, off by 3 centers
> 2. 4:20.97
> 3. DNF (4:44.59) failed memo even more, off by a lot
> ...



Nice! Are the scrambles from nats up somewhere?


----------



## Cale S (Aug 31, 2014)

Sessinator said:


> Nice! Are the scrambles from nats up somewhere?


http://iwca.jp/competition/scrambles/competitionId/USNationals2014/eventId/444bf
It also has all the scrambles for lots of other comps from this year


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 31, 2014)

ollicubes said:


> Very nice!
> Unfortunately you are too good that I could beat you now for a while xD but I think you deserve it because of full 3-style



Thanks  

And if you really want to get faster at bld (well 3bld especially) I would recommend you start learning 3style allready. It's possible to get faster with M2/OP but it's so much easier if you just learn 3style at least for corners. 

And when you know it for corners then using it to big cube centers is quite simple/easy


----------



## ollicubes (Aug 31, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have started learning 3style and I use the easiest ones for corners and centers. I have started to do solves where I solve every corner target with 3style but now I have a little pause (sometimes very big) before almost any cycle but practice makes better


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 31, 2014)

ollicubes said:


> I have started learning 3style and I use the easiest ones for corners and centers. I have started to do solves where I solve every corner target with 3style but now I have a little pause (sometimes very big) before almost any cycle but practice makes better



Nice :tu 

After a few months you will be faster than now if you just stick with it


----------



## ollicubes (Aug 31, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> Nice :tu
> 
> After a few months you will be faster than now if you just stick with it




I was in this same position just before Euros but I though that I just should practice with methods I know really well, so I don't fail at Euros because of "half-learned 3style"


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 31, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Wat, really? :'(
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Genius4Jesus said:


> He told me to TOS2014 that he doesn't do 4BLD anymore.
> 
> Not sure if he was joking.



just saw this. I don't practice 4bld anymore but like I mean I can probably still sub-3 quite easily so...

Also, I probably wouldn't go to Montreal (too french for me lol)


----------



## h2f (Sep 1, 2014)

M2/OP 4:40.7 [2:32.35]. PB


----------



## CyanSandwich (Sep 2, 2014)

Got a 2BLD ao12 so I could add one to my sig. Also a PB 24.44 ao5, the first solve wasn't in the ao12.

Average of 12: 29.00


Spoiler



1. 23.25[8.28] F2 U2 R' F' U R2 F U' R' U' 
2. 24.70[4.81] F' U2 R2 F' U R' F2 U2 F' 
3. 32.28[6.31] R U2 R' U F' R U F U2 
4. 24.64[8.86] R' F2 R2 F' U' F U F' R 
5. 33.35[6.20] U' R' F' R2 F2 R2 U2 F' U' 
6. (DNF(33.08)[6.37]) F R2 U' R' F R F R2 U2 
7. 33.28[15.96] F2 U' F' R U' F2 U2 F2 U'
8. 26.03[7.13] R F R2 F2 R' U2 R' U F2 
9. 38.70[5.60] R U2 F' R2 F' U' F U' R U 
10. 25.48[5.07] U' R' F R F' R2 F2 U R' U2 
11. 28.29[6.83] R F2 U2 R F R U2 F2 U2 
12. (20.33[5.20]) U' F2 U F' R U2 F R2 U2



Edit: Broke the ao12 with 28.07, and managed a 29.07 ao25


Spoiler



23.98[5.66], (23.25[8.28]), 24.70[4.81], 32.28[6.31], 24.64[8.86], 33.35[6.20], (DNF(33.08)[6.37]), 33.28[15.96], 26.03[7.13], 38.70[5.60], 25.48[5.07], 28.29[6.83], (20.33[5.20]), 28.18[6.74], 29.60[6.17], 29.64[9.78], 26.64[5.44], 26.45[5.44], 34.07[8.26], 28.80[4.96], 28.11[7.20], 29.54[6.20], 29.35[5.95], 29.32[4.32], (DNF(37.02)[4.81])


----------



## Hari (Sep 2, 2014)

PB Average of 5: 46.45
26. 44.42 U L2 D2 B2 U B2 U F2 U2 L2 D2 L' U' B U2 R B F' D' L D' U'
27. 41.92 F2 D B2 U' F2 R2 L2 D F2 L2 U B F2 L' B2 D' L' F2 D R2 L U2
28. DNF D' R2 L2 F2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 U B' R2 U L' F2 U L2 U2 L F' U
29. 53.01 U2 L2 U F2 D2 R2 D B2 F2 U R2 B R' D2 F U2 B D2 L' D' L
30. 38.86 U F2 R2 U' B2 U F2 D U2 B2 U2 R B' D' L F D' R' L2 B R' U'

Also the first 2 of this average and the previous solve(40.34) made a 42.23 mo3, another PB..


----------



## Ollie (Sep 2, 2014)

PB single, pretty awesome solution

21.07 [7:xx] y' x' L2 F' B L2 D R B D' R F D2 L2 B2 R2 F' U2 L2 B R2 B2


Spoiler



x y [memo]
[r U r', B2]
[R D' R', U2]
z' [R' D R, U2]
[R U R' U' R U R', D] z
[U L2 U', M']
R U M' U2 M' U2 M2 U' R'
y R' U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U R' U' R' U2 r U R U' r' R' U2
I worked out the cancellation whilst solving the edge case, but still no dice on the sub-20


----------



## CyanSandwich (Sep 3, 2014)

Ollie said:


> PB single, pretty awesome solution
> 
> 21.07 [7:xx] y' x' L2 F' B L2 D R B D' R F D2 L2 B2 R2 F' U2 L2 B R2 B2


If you actually mean 21, wow!



Ollie said:


> but still no dice on the sub-30 [/spoiler]


But I'm guessing you meant 31, which is still awesome.


21/22 59:40.74[32:00.69]

I was so sweaty (the sun was right on me) and nervous on the_ last cube_ that I completely botched an algorithm near the end. I spent the last minute trying to fix it but I didn't really know what I did. Anyway it's PB that's something.

Also 18.42 2BLD PB from the weekly comp.


----------



## Ollie (Sep 3, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> If you actually mean 21, wow!
> 
> 
> But I'm guessing you meant 31, which is still awesome.
> ...



I meant sub-20  fixed!

And nice memo and accuracy! Your execution could do with some work though


----------



## CyanSandwich (Sep 3, 2014)

Ollie said:


> I meant sub-20  fixed!
> 
> And nice memo and accuracy! Your execution could do with some work though


Oh, that's way cooler!

Yeah, I should let loose on the TPS a bit more (I think it's more of that than the pausing).

Also broke all my 2BLD PBs except mo3 today. 2BLD is kinda silly though.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Sep 4, 2014)

Not a great accomplishment, but I managed to teach myself pyraBLD.

Got a success on my 2nd attempt: 3:25.94[1:09.82]
For now my PB is 1:23.13


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 4, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> Not a great accomplishment, but I managed to teach myself pyraBLD.
> 
> Got a success on my 2nd attempt: 3:25.94[1:09.82]
> For now my PB is 1:23.13



R U R' U R U R' U type thing for centres and free edge comms? (no buffer)?

Execution with my Pyra blind method is pretty fast as edges can be solved with at most 3 comms (and the comms are 4 moves with setups) and centres is TPS spam.

If not, how are you solving?


----------



## CyanSandwich (Sep 4, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> R U R' U R U R' U type thing for centres and free edge comms? (no buffer)?
> 
> Execution with my Pyra blind method is pretty fast as edges can be solved with at most 3 comms (and the comms are 4 moves with setups) and centres is TPS spam.
> 
> If not, how are you solving?


Yes for the centers. For edges I use FL buffer and set up to the other 2 front slots and do one of the 8 3-cycles (TuRBo basically). Pretty inefficient.

I can't really spam TPS, not just because of my poor ability, but also because I have a bad QJ that pops all the time.


----------



## the super cuber (Sep 4, 2014)

51 sec bld single with box and random orientation!


----------



## Hari (Sep 4, 2014)

39.40 F2 D R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D' F2 L2 F D B R' U R' L' D2 R' L2 U2
38.29 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 L2 D L2 B2 U2 B2 L' B2 R2 D F R F2 R D U' L'
Stringing 2 sub 40's together for the first time I think. made for a nice 2 mean, but missed out on a potential PB mean thanks to a memo mistake :/


----------



## Sessinator (Sep 5, 2014)

sub 30 singles feel awesome! 

27.90 3BLD 

(6|10) 27.90 B' F' R2 F R D U' R' D F' R' L U' R B L R2 B2 L' F B2 L R U2 B'


----------



## Ollie (Sep 5, 2014)

30.88, 59.54, 37.51, 31.88, 35.25, 33.42, 38.74, 38.94, 34.71, 28.63, 38.92, 33.67 = *35.39* ao12 and PB, pushing my memo to sub-10 



Spoiler: dem scrambles



1. 30.88 F2 R D2 L B2 L2 F2 R F2 L U2 F' D' U' B R F' R F' L2 
2. (59.54) F2 U2 R2 B U2 F D2 F R2 D2 B' L D2 L2 D' B F' U B D2 L 
3. 37.51 F U2 R' L2 D R U2 L2 U R F2 R2 D2 R' B2 R2 D2 B2 R 
4. 31.88 R2 U2 R2 U' B2 U' R2 U2 F2 U B2 F' U' L2 D2 F2 L' B' L' R' U 
5. 35.25 B2 R2 D F2 D R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U2 F L B L' U' B2 L' B2 D2 
6. 33.42 D' R2 L' D2 F' D' B U' R' F' R L' B2 L' B2 U2 R B2 U2 L' U2 
7. 38.74 L2 B' D2 B' D2 F' U2 R2 U2 F2 R' F' D' B' U' B2 U' F2 L2 R' 
8. 38.94 F' R' F R2 L U2 F' L2 D2 B R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D R2 D L2 D 
9. 34.71 U D2 R' L2 D2 F' D' L U2 R B2 U2 F2 D2 F' L2 B D2 R2 L2 
10. (28.63) B2 R2 U F2 L2 D U2 F2 U2 L2 U' R' B' F R F' L B' L' U' 
11. 38.92 D2 R2 D2 L2 F D2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F U' R2 F' R2 D' L' B2 F' L 
12. 33.67 D2 R' U2 F R F U' B L B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 F D2 B L2 B'



Edit: and tried a 2BLD Ao12 for lols, managed to do some speed BLDs!



Spoiler



1. 20.85 F2 U' F' R U R2 U2 R' U' 
2. (8.85) U' F' U2 F R' F' R2 F R2 


Spoiler: solution



x y L D L' U' L D' L U z' U R D2 R' U' R D2 R'


3. 19.48 R2 U' R U2 F' U R F U2 
4. 12.93 F' U' R' F' U F2 U' F R2 
5. 11.46 F' U' R' F' U2 F' U2 F' R'


Spoiler: speedBLD solution



x' y2 U' R2 U2 z' U2 R' U' R2 U' R' U' R U' R


6. 15.66 R F' R U' R' F2 U2 F' U' 
7. (22.87) F U2 R' F' R2 F R' F U 
8. 11.51 U' F R' U' F U2 R2 F2 R' U' 


Spoiler: speedBLD solution



z' U' R y R' F R F' R' F R2 U' R' U'


9. 13.08 F' U F R' F R' F2 U R U' 
10. 14.34 R U2 R2 F2 U' F' U F' R U2 
11. 12.93 R' U2 R' F' U2 R2 F' U' R2 
12. 11.15 U' R2 F R F2 R U F2 R2 U'


----------



## Iggy (Sep 6, 2014)

17/23 in 52:33.32, first attempt in almost 2 months  Forgot a letter pair on one of the cubes :/ Still my fastest 23-cube attempt though. I might try 25 soon

Edit: oh wait lol I just realised I did a 16/23 in 50:45 before


----------



## Keroma12 (Sep 6, 2014)

Finally beat old 4BLD PB from 2011(? maybe early 2012), which was 16:03.

16. 14:54.785[9:23.309] B' F2 D' B Uw' B' Fw2 L F' R U2 F2 Fw2 U2 D Fw2 U' Fw' D' Rw2 U Rw2 U B2 U Uw2 F' R' Fw B D' U2 L' B' Fw R Uw Fw2 R U2

I can definitely go faster on execution, lots of room for improvement there, but I seem to be stuck at this really slow memo pace.
I've also done more BLD solves than sighted solves for 4x4 this year 
Too bad classes start on Monday


----------



## h2f (Sep 6, 2014)

3:49.66[1:42.35] M2/OP Scramble: L2 B2 R U2 L' F2 D2 R' B2 R2 D2 B D' R' B2 U B' L' R U'

PB.


----------



## Iggy (Sep 6, 2014)

3:09.44 4BLD NR by Linus Fresz, 4th in the world (sub me by 0.47 )

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=588&cat=17&rnd=1


----------



## CyanSandwich (Sep 6, 2014)

Iggy said:


> 3:09.44 4BLD NR by Linus Fresz, 4th in the world (sub me by 0.47 )
> 
> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=588&cat=17&rnd=1


Ooh nice. Maybe he'll pull off a good 5BLD result too.


----------



## mycube (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks! But I failed (7:24 4 xcenter, 7:14 3 Wings and 2+center, 7:22 3 xcenter, 3+center)


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 8, 2014)

I had a 100% success rate in the weekly competition for all three 3BLD, 4BLD, and 5BLD solves! I can't remember the last time I had a 100% success week, and if I've done it before I think I've only done it once before at most.

Not only that, but before this weekly competition I hadn't even attempted a 4BLD or 5BLD solve in some time. It feels great to know that I can take an extended break, and if I really try for it I can still get a 100% success week!

I still love BLD!


----------



## h2f (Sep 8, 2014)

Great, congrats!

First in my life mo3 in 3bld: 5:11.28.


----------



## Iggy (Sep 8, 2014)

cmhardw said:


> I had a 100% success rate in the weekly competition for all three 3BLD, 4BLD, and 5BLD solves! I can't remember the last time I had a 100% success week, and if I've done it before I think I've only done it once before at most.
> 
> Not only that, but before this weekly competition I hadn't even attempted a 4BLD or 5BLD solve in some time. It feels great to know that I can take an extended break, and if I really try for it I can still get a 100% success week!
> 
> I still love BLD!



Nice!


----------



## A Leman (Sep 8, 2014)

cmhardw said:


> I had a 100% success rate in the weekly competition for all three 3BLD, 4BLD, and 5BLD solves! I can't remember the last time I had a 100% success week, and if I've done it before I think I've only done it once before at most.
> 
> Not only that, but before this weekly competition I hadn't even attempted a 4BLD or 5BLD solve in some time. It feels great to know that I can take an extended break, and if I really try for it I can still get a 100% success week!
> 
> I still love BLD!



That's really amazing accuracy Chris! It's inspirational and the fact that you still love BLD!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Sep 11, 2014)

5BLD PB 18:27.78[5:37.33]

Pretty crappy and not much of an improvement, but still.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 11, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> 5BLD PB 18:27.78[5:37.33]
> 
> Pretty crappy and not much of an improvement, but still.



Congrats! A new pb is a new pb, I say celebrate


----------



## Sessinator (Sep 12, 2014)

Wasn't expecting a solved cube on the 4th attempt because my hands slipped several times because I was a bit nervous. Either way, it was a pretty solid average of 5 for me. 
36.54 3BLD average of 5:

1. (33.27)	U F' L' U' D2 R2 U2 D L' R' F' D R' L' D2 B2 U2 L' F R2 B R' B L' B
2. 36.82	L U' B' L D' B R F' U2 B2 U' R U' L F2 L' R' B' U2 F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U
3. 35.23	F' L' F U' L2 U' L2 R' B2 U' R L2 B U2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 R D R2 L' F' L
4. 37.56	F' L U2 L' F2 U' F' L U2 B' R2 L2 D2 B2 R B2 U F' U D2 R F2 R2 U D2
5. (DNF)	R D2 R2 U2 D R2 L' F' R2 B D' B U R L2 F B2 U2 B L2 B' L R2 D L2


----------



## CuberM (Sep 12, 2014)

I got a 4BLD success! Finally!


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 12, 2014)

Mean of 3: 2:26.85
1. 2:23.41 U2 B' D2 F L2 B2 D2 L2 U2 B U2 R' F2 D L2 R B D U' B' 
2. 2:43.34 F2 R' B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R D2 F2 R2 F D' R' U2 F2 R' B F' D' U' 
3. 2:13.79 U2 R F' L2 D' R B' R2 F B2 D B2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 D2 L2 U


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 12, 2014)

Sessinator said:


> Wasn't expecting a solved cube on the 4th attempt because my hands slipped several times because I was a bit nervous. Either way, it was a pretty solid average of 5 for me.
> 36.54 3BLD average of 5:
> 
> ...



Wow, that's great! Congratulations! 



CuberM said:


> I got a 4BLD success! Finally!



Yay! That's very exciting! Congratulations!



SirWaffle said:


> Mean of 3: 2:26.85



Congratulations!


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 12, 2014)

cmhardw said:


> Congratulations!



Thank you!! 

1. 1:54.79 U2 B R2 B' R2 F L2 R2 F U2 L2 D F' U2 L' U' F' D L R U'

EDIT: I somehow just got a 1:16, I srly don't know how, 38 second memo, scramble was pretty nice but 1:16?? Solve was on cam, will upload as soon as I can. My previous pb was that 1:54 by the way. I am just in shock, I really am. 

1:16.61 B2 U' B' R' U' B L' B D2 L2 B2 R F2 D2 L D2 L F2 L

edit2: I got bored so I decided to recon the 1:16 it can be found here


----------



## CuberM (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Sessinator (Sep 13, 2014)

cmhardw said:


> Wow, that's great! Congratulations!



Thanks!  Now if I could only do that in competition...


----------



## Puggins (Sep 13, 2014)

I just got my first 3x3 BLD success! 
Memo was about 7 minutes and solve was about 2 for a total time of 9 minutes.
I know its slow but I'm new to BLD


----------



## Goosly (Sep 13, 2014)

Puggins said:


> I just got my first 3x3 BLD success!
> Memo was about 7 minutes and solve was about 2 for a total time of 9 minutes.
> I know its slow but I'm new to BLD



That's not bad for a beginner! Well done.


----------



## Sessinator (Sep 13, 2014)

No single, average of 5, or mo3 pbs here, but still pretty good regardless. 

Average of 5: 37.20 3BLD 
1. 41.34 B2 R' U2 L D2 R' B2 R B2 F2 L2 D R' B2 L2 F' U2 R' F' U
2. 34.87 U2 B2 D2 R2 B2 R' F2 D2 L2 D2 L B D F' L2 B' U' L' U2 L2 F
3. (28.08) D2 R2 B2 F2 D2 F2 L U2 R' B2 F2 U L2 D' F' U B D' R2 B' L'
4. (DNF) D L2 B2 U' R2 D R2 B2 U R2 B2 F' D L' F' R B F R2 U2 R
5. 35.39 L2 R2 F L2 B D2 F2 D2 F' D2 L2 U' L D2 U2 B' D U' B R F2 

The first 3 solves make a 34.76 mo3. The 28.08 single time is from a 6|12 scramble.


----------



## Puggins (Sep 13, 2014)

Just got another success 
I timed this one it was 6:37.654
Memo was about 4:20 and solve was 2:17


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 13, 2014)

I got a 1:4x.xx solve. I have solved in forever bld. Pretty good.


----------



## Cale S (Sep 14, 2014)

FINALLY

5BLD - 11:25.52 [4:15]
second scramble of the weekly competition
First sub-NAR in any event


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 14, 2014)

Average of 5: 2:35.51
1. 2:40.90 R2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 D2 U F2 D2 U2 B' R B2 U2 F' U' R D' B' L' 
2. 2:35.50 F2 U R2 D2 U' L2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B D' L U B' R' U L' F 
3. 2:30.13 D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D B2 F2 U' B2 U' L D L2 U2 R' B' U' F' D2 L 
4. (DNF(2:43.39)) L D2 L' U2 R' U2 B2 R' F2 U2 R2 U B' F D2 L' D' F2 L2 F2 R2 
5. (2:10.11) U2 L2 U B2 U2 F2 U' B2 R2 B' L2 U B2 D L' U' F' U2 B2


----------



## Hari (Sep 14, 2014)

Official 54.48 3BLD single and 59.76 NR mean.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Sep 14, 2014)

Sessinator said:


> Thanks!  Now if I could only do that in competition...



What are you doing for corners now? Still a mix of 3 style and R2?


----------



## mkarthick (Sep 14, 2014)

Hari said:


> Official 54.48 3BLD single and 59.76 NR mean.


Did you attend the competition at SRM? Aarush Open right?


----------



## h2f (Sep 14, 2014)

Pb: 3:06.28[1:24.43]	
F2 R2 D2 R F2 L D2 L U2 B2 R2 U B U2 B R2 U' B' L' F


----------



## NewCube1 (Sep 14, 2014)

3.28.xx PB single 5rd success ever.


----------



## giorgi (Sep 14, 2014)

3x3 BLD PB 5:52.73  my previous PB was 6:45.00


----------



## Iggy (Sep 14, 2014)

Hari said:


> Official 54.48 3BLD single and 59.76 NR mean.



Nice!


----------



## mns112 (Sep 14, 2014)

First 3BLD success with 12:05.31 solve and 8:24.60 memo


----------



## Hari (Sep 14, 2014)

mkarthick said:


> Did you attend the competition at SRM? Aarush Open right?



yep



Iggy said:


> Nice!



Thanks  I was super nervous though and should have done way better considering these are the nicest scrambles I have received officially.


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 14, 2014)

Average of 5: 2:25.72
1. 2:11.67 U2 B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 B U2 F' L' F2 U R U2 R2 B' D' U' B' 
2. (DNF(2:37.42)) F2 L2 B2 R2 U B2 U B2 R2 D' B U' L B F L F2 U' R B2 U2 
3. (1:55.33) R L' F2 U2 L U' B2 D' B D2 F2 B' D2 F2 L2 U2 L2 F L2 
4. 2:23.61 D F2 D' R2 D2 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 U2 F' L F U B' L' D2 L U' F2 
5. 2:41.89 U2 B2 U2 F2 L' D2 L2 U2 L D2 U2 F D R B' U' B' U2 B' F


----------



## qaz (Sep 15, 2014)

speedbld success in 29:46.11

didn't get the actual solve time because qqtimer is retarded, but whatever yay success (probably ~15s)

super easy scramble:
D B L2 U2 F' D' R' B2 D B2 D2 L F2 L2 F2 U2 R F2 U2 R2

solution: 
x2
L' F U2 F' D' R F2 U' R' U R2
U2 F R' U' R
y' U' R' U' R U R' U' R U R'
y' r U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' r'
y x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 15, 2014)

Mean of 3: 2:09.29
1. 2:07.95 R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 B R2 B' U2 B' U2 R' F R U' R' D R2 F U2 
2. 2:15.90 B F2 D2 L2 F' U2 R2 F D2 F2 U2 R' F2 D' B2 L' R' B' D2 L' F2 
3. 2:04.01 D' F2 D2 U R2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 U2 L' F D2 F' L U F R U B


----------



## Iggy (Sep 15, 2014)

2:55.77 4BLD on weekly comp, first sub 3 in a while


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 16, 2014)

Average of 5: 2:13.38
1. 2:03.18 L' F2 D' B U2 D' F' D R2 U2 L D2 R U2 L2 F2 R' F2 
2. 2:28.33 U' L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U L2 D2 U' B' L' R U2 B' R2 F U L2 B' 
3. (DNF(2:50.30)) R D F' L2 D R D' F2 R' U2 B U' R2 B2 D' F2 B2 R2 F2 U2 D' 
4. 2:08.62 L2 B2 F L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D2 U2 B' U B2 L2 R' U L2 F2 U' B R 
5. (1:53.45) R2 D F2 U R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U' F' R2 F' L' U2 B R B2 U F2


EDIT;
um wat just wat

Average of 5: 1:58.12
1. (DNF(2:50.30)) R D F' L2 D R D' F2 R' U2 B U' R2 B2 D' F2 B2 R2 F2 U2 D' 
2. 2:08.62 L2 B2 F L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D2 U2 B' U B2 L2 R' U L2 F2 U' B R 
3. 1:53.45 R2 D F2 U R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U' F' R2 F' L' U2 B R B2 U F2 
4. 1:52.30 D R2 U' L2 B' L' F R2 U' F L2 F U2 F' U2 F D2 B R2 B' 
5. (1:43.67) D2 L2 D2 U2 B U2 L2 B' F' U2 B2 L B F' U2 L' U L' R F2 D2 

Mean of 3: 1:49.81
1. 1:53.45 R2 D F2 U R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U' F' R2 F' L' U2 B R B2 U F2 
2. 1:52.30 D R2 U' L2 B' L' F R2 U' F L2 F U2 F' U2 F D2 B R2 B' 
3. 1:43.67 D2 L2 D2 U2 B U2 L2 B' F' U2 B2 L B F' U2 L' U L' R F2 D2


----------



## CyanSandwich (Sep 17, 2014)

I would put this in the failures thread, but wow am I happy with the speed.

20/21 47:59.21[24:53.32]
(3 corners)

Taking a break = good for you.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 17, 2014)

First 4BLD attempt since US Nationals:
8:33.62[5:33.46]

Really happy it's a success, and the time's not bad either considering.



Spoiler: Scramble



r' D' L' U' F' D2 r L' U r R B' U' r' U' D2 B D2 f2 B2 u B2 L2 r' B' r u' F' r2 f2 u' F2 L B2 R' f2 B' L R2 f'


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 17, 2014)

WOO

1. 1:14.89 B2 D R2 F2 D L2 D L2 F2 D2 U' B F2 L' U2 R U2 B' R2 D B'


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 17, 2014)

SirWaffle said:


> WOO
> 
> 1. 1:14.89 B2 D R2 F2 D L2 D L2 F2 D2 U' B F2 L' U2 R U2 B' R2 D B'



Nice! You're on a major streak lately! Congrats


----------



## suushiemaniac (Sep 17, 2014)

43.67 of 5 PB
(00:40.08) R2 D L2 F2 D2 L2 D B2 D F2 L F D F' U' F' U2 R' F L'
00:44.27 F2 D B2 R2 F2 U' F2 U L2 D U2 R' U2 R' D2 U2 L D' L2 B' D'
(DNF) F2 L2 B2 U R2 U2 L2 D' B2 U2 R' F U' F' U' L F L B2 U'
00:43.48 U' R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 U R2 L2 U' F D2 L' U' B F' D F L' D' U'
00:43.26 F2 U' L2 D2 L2 D F2 U F2 R2 U F' R U2 L' B' F2 L' F' U2 F2

...aaand Single PB
00:37.86 R2 B2 U2 B2 F2 U B2 D R2 L2 D2 B' D2 R2 U' R' B2 R' F2 U F' L2
Reconstruction


Spoiler



white - U // green - F
<3 M2
[F ; [R' F' R2 F R , U2]]
[U R' U' , L]
[U' L' U , R2]
[D , R U2 R']


----------



## AJ Blair (Sep 18, 2014)

4BLD PB: 7:33.34

PB by almost a minute and a half! I think this was my first 4bld attempt since nationals and my first success since before nationals, so I'm pleased 

Scramble: F' B' R Rw' D Fw U Rw' L U2 B2 Uw Fw D' R2 Uw F B Rw2 L D B2 U2 Uw2 L Rw' Fw' B' F2 Rw2 D Uw R2 Rw B2 Rw2 L' U' L2 Uw2

Memo:

Centers: I RaN you(U) see(C). GoKu, TV PulL HaS
Corners: (W)ith the (H)elp of GoD, JoN had a SoN
Wings: LesS PA BeCause F U
DJ VeeR ENglish
WOah, eXQuisite TiGer
UM, I aM

Exection Order: Wings, Centers, Corners

Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NZUCVYrkQM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## JasonDL13 (Sep 19, 2014)

First ever average of 5:

Average of 5: 4:40.91
1. 4:37.93[2:33.41] 
2. 4:49.94[2:23.79] 
3. (4:23.21[2:20.15]) 
4. 4:34.86[2:50.27] 
5. (DNF(4:14.70)[2:08.99])

Number one and two were done yesterday. Three, four, and five were done through out today.

I feel like I'm improving a lot considering only one of these were DNF's. And the one that was a DNF was probably an execution mistake.


----------



## slinky773 (Sep 19, 2014)

3BLD PB of 2:52.451 with M2/OP. I guess I can call myself sub-3 now, considering that I did three attempts today (two in the morning, one right now) and the first two were both sub-3s but DNFs.


----------



## szalejot (Sep 19, 2014)

slinky773 said:


> 3BLD PB of 2:52.451 with M2/OP. I guess I can call myself sub-3 now, considering that I did three attempts today (two in the morning, one right now) and the first two were both sub-3s but DNFs.



I consider myself subX when I can do subX average of 5 (save solves to make average) without greater problems.
I do not think considering subX DNF, because that way I can be sub 10s DNF consistently


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 19, 2014)

cmhardw said:


> Nice! You're on a major streak lately! Congrats



Thank you 

Mean of 3: 1:51.94
1. 1:43.52 L B L U R L' D' B2 L D2 B' L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 B' L2 U2 B2 
2. 1:57.01 D' F2 B' R' F U' L U' R2 F' B2 R2 U F2 U L2 D' B2 R2 L2 D 
3. 1:55.29 L D2 R D2 R D2 R2 D2 F2 D2 R B D' B U2 L' D2 F' L' D'

Edit:Okay this is lame buuuuut, I successfully used a comm in a 3ld solve, time wasn't great but still I used a corner comm!


----------



## tseitsei (Sep 19, 2014)

Don't know if this is failure or accomplishment but let's stay positive 

7/9 MBLD first ever try over 3 cubes. Time was 41min so I can probably add 4 cubes more quite easily...


----------



## Iggy (Sep 20, 2014)

32.31 3BLD NR. Would've been a good mean if I didn't DNF the first solve


----------



## Hari (Sep 20, 2014)

Iggy said:


> 32.31 3BLD NR. Would've been a good mean if I didn't DNF the first solve



Awesome! Top 20 WR and sub Indian NR  what was the time on the DNF?


----------



## Iggy (Sep 20, 2014)

Hari said:


> Awesome! Top 20 WR and sub Indian NR  what was the time on the DNF?



Thanks! Kabyanil should be able to beat it easily though  The DNF was a 56, forgot a letter pair


----------



## mycube (Sep 20, 2014)

Iggy said:


> 32.31 3BLD NR. Would've been a good mean if I didn't DNF the first solve



And subMe, nice! Congrats


----------



## Sessinator (Sep 21, 2014)

I haven't had much time to cube these days, so this was nice. 

29.44 L' U' R L D2 F U2 L' D2 R B' L2 F R2 D2 B' L2 F2 B' 



IRNjuggle28 said:


> What are you doing for corners now? Still a mix of 3 style and R2?



Essentially, yes. Though I am only using very few R2 cases now. My corners are very 3style heavy. I just need to look over some corner cases for 3style. 



Iggy said:


> 32.31 3BLD NR. Would've been a good mean if I didn't DNF the first solve



Congrats!!!


----------



## h2f (Sep 21, 2014)

4BLD DNF (34:08) - I was wrong with last two center pieces. I've made mistake making last setup. But I don't put it in my failures, beacause I know I can do it.


----------



## mns112 (Sep 21, 2014)

3BLD PB 7:19.93 memo 5:04.39




tips appreciated!!


----------



## tseitsei (Sep 21, 2014)

12/13 MBLD in 54:56

Only one corner-cycle was wrong 

NR next comp maybe  (if ollicubes doesn't do anything better...  )


----------



## Sessinator (Sep 21, 2014)

Yay, more sub 30 singles! Pretty nice scramble. 

27.73 (8|8') B2 L2 B F2 R2 U' D B R L D2 F2 D2 R F L B L2 F R' U D2 F2 U' R2


----------



## ollicubes (Sep 21, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> 12/13 MBLD in 54:56
> 
> Only one corner-cycle was wrong
> 
> NR next comp maybe  (if ollicubes doesn't do anything better...  )




D Nice! 
At the moment my best result with 13cubes is 8/13 55min so not looking very good since I have done ~7 attemps with 13cubes. But one month time to practice >


----------



## tseitsei (Sep 21, 2014)

ollicubes said:


> D Nice!
> At the moment my best result with 13cubes is 8/13 55min so not looking very good since I have done ~7 attemps with 13cubes. But one month time to practice >



Yeah, I hope I can add another set of 3 cubes by the time of the comp  but that may be too hard for me...

This was my 2nd attempt on 13 cubes. first was 9/13


----------



## h2f (Sep 25, 2014)

1/2 of 4bld success - I mean I redid my yesterday's scramble (which was a failure) to check memo and it looked ok. So I solved the cube blindfolded to check if I was mistaken with execution. Doing edges I skipped one pair and I had to back two pairs to fix it. 

I guess, I can say, I solved my first 4bld. Time 18:10.


----------



## EMI (Sep 25, 2014)

h2f said:


> I guess, I can say, I solved my first 4bld. Time 18:10.



Not really though, if you did the same scramble twice...


----------



## h2f (Sep 25, 2014)

That's why I wrote 1/2 success. But yes, you're right.


----------



## tseitsei (Sep 25, 2014)

I'll put this here even tough it wasn't that good:

13/16 MBLD in 56:17

Not that good result but at least I didn't forget anything and was still easily within the hour.

2 were just execution mistakes and 1 cube I had memoed wrongly...


----------



## Ollie (Sep 25, 2014)

Spoiler: Average of 12: 34.61 plus super awesome single



1. 30.25[9.95] D' L2 R U R' L B L B' D U' R2 F L2 D R' L2 F' D B F' U2 F' B' D2 
2. 35.16[11.69] F B U L F' B2 L' D' B U B2 F' L' U' B2 R' L2 F2 D2 L' F D2 F2 D' B 
3. 30.12[11.63] B' F2 L B R F2 L2 R B' L R' F2 B' R' L2 B2 D2 L' B' R2 L2 F2 U2 R U' 
4. 37.83[12.xx] 
5. 33.11[11.59] F R2 L B F' L' U2 L' F' L' F2 U F2 L' D2 R2 F L2 B L R2 B L U D2 
6. 34.90[10.42] D F2 R L U L' R' D2 L' F' R' L2 D2 B2 F2 R2 F' U' F' R' F D R2 U D 
7. (47.16[14.56]) F' B' R F B2 R' B2 F2 L D2 L' R D2 R L' U' B2 D2 L R F' L2 U L' B 
8. 37.85[13.38] R U L2 U' F2 D' U' F' U F2 L B R L' F' D2 F' U' D2 F' R2 B L F' B 
9. 36.64[15.43] D U' L' R2 U B L' D' R2 F2 U2 D R U' B F' U' F D' F2 B' D2 B2 D' B' 
*10. (22.15[9.20]) (y' x') L R2 D U B2 F' U2 L2 R B' F2 D2 R2 B R L' U D' L' R2 B D' R L2 F' *
11. 34.10[12.xx] 
12. 36.17[12.02] D R' L2 B F2 L' D F2 U' R2 F D' R F U' D' F R F B2 U' B F L B2


----------



## EMI (Sep 25, 2014)

Ollie said:


> 10. (22.15[9.20]) (y' x') L R2 D U B2 F' U2 L2 R B' F2 D2 R2 B R L' U D' L' R2 B D' R L2 F'



That's awesome, also the scramble is super cool for normal solving


----------



## Ollie (Sep 25, 2014)

EMI said:


> That's awesome, also the scramble is super cool for normal solving



lol, didn't even notice the cross skip until you said that


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 26, 2014)

1:36 single using visual memo, lol I don't even know how I did that.


----------



## ollicubes (Sep 26, 2014)

Finally 13 cube multiblind 13/13. After ~12 attempt. Wohoo, so happy


----------



## tseitsei (Sep 26, 2014)

ollicubes said:


> Finally 13 cube multiblind 13/13. After ~12 attempt. Wohoo, so happy



Do you think you can add more cubes before next comp?

I think I might be able to add another 3 cubes still and try 19 cubes @ comp

But I will try at least 16


----------



## ollicubes (Sep 26, 2014)

I think I can add 2 cubes but I really have to get more 13/13 results if I'm going to do that.


----------



## tseitsei (Sep 26, 2014)

14/16 MBLD 57:xx


----------



## Randomno (Sep 26, 2014)

I did Old Pochmann whilst looking.

I'm getting there...


----------



## AJ Blair (Sep 26, 2014)

Stupid Scramble: D2 R2 D2 R2 U F2 U2 R2 U' B' R' D2 U' L B' L' U' F'

Got a 1:03.55. Which is a PB.


----------



## STOCKY7 (Sep 27, 2014)

Randomno said:


> I did Old Pochmann whilst looking.
> 
> I'm getting there...



Keep going bro. It's worth the effort in the end! Getting you're first success is something special.


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 27, 2014)

FINALLY 2/2 wooooooooooo!!! 

1. 9:42.36 
1) U B2 U' F2 D R2 B2 D B2 D2 L2 B' D' R B2 L' U B R2 D R' 
2) F2 R U' D' F2 R' L2 D B R2 B2 D2 L2 U R2 B2 D2 B2

edit okay so one cueb was off by an e slice, I know in comp that would be a dnf but can I still count it? :/


----------



## Ollie (Sep 27, 2014)

SirWaffle said:


> FINALLY 2/2 wooooooooooo!!!
> 
> 1. 9:42.36
> 1) U B2 U' F2 D R2 B2 D B2 D2 L2 B' D' R B2 L' U B R2 D R'
> ...





Spoiler: Hehe, sorry, first attempt











and no, you can't count it  why would you? it's a DNF!


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 27, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Spoiler: Hehe, sorry, first attempt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah kay, well there is always next time


----------



## Iggy (Sep 28, 2014)

Did like 30 3BLD solves on ttw. Accuracy was good before I started to fail



Spoiler



DNF	F2 L2 F' R2 B' U' B' F U' D2 F' R D2 U' F2 U' B L2 F2 R2 B' D' B2 U' B'
40.23	F B2 R F' D R' U R' L2 D2 U' L F' U2 L F L' F D' B2 R B2 U2 R L2
41.31	D2 U R2 L F' L F2 B2 L D L' F' L' U R' B' L D' B2 R' L B2 F U2 D
40.67	B2 U B L2 D2 L R' B2 U F' U' D' B F R' D U2 R U R' L U B R B'
35.05	F2 D F2 U2 F2 D' R' L2 F2 B2 R' F' D R' B' U F' R D' U F R2 B' L2 R
37.91	L D U F U' F2 L R2 D' U B L B D L' D2 B' D' B L' U D2 B R' D2
38.47	L B2 R' B' F2 L D' R' U' R D U' L B2 D2 U' R F2 R D' U2 L2 D' B2 L2
DNF	D' B D2 B' U' F' U D L U R2 U2 D' B' D2 F D F L' B2 F2 D' B L' D
38.67	D2 L D2 L' R' U R2 L' U L R2 B2 D F2 D2 B D' U' L' D' B' D2 F' D' L'
39.80	L' R2 B F' U' L2 B R2 L' F L2 B L D' R U F' U B2 L2 U F' D2 U R
DNF	D B D' R U L U' F2 B' U2 D2 L F' B2 U L' U' D R2 B U F2 L' B2 L'
53.40	L2 D2 L F' B2 R D F D' L' U' F L B' R L F2 B' U R B' D2 R' F L'
37.08	R2 U' F2 D2 R B2 U D2 R D2 F2 R2 F B2 R F2 L R2 U' R' L D2 R' L B'
35.90	R L2 U2 D' B2 D' L' B2 F2 D' B D2 L D U B R D L' U D R2 B D' B
26.61	L' B' R' B' D L' F2 D' L' D L D' L' R2 F' R B2 D F' R2 U2 L' D2 F L'
DNF	B R F2 U' R' D2 U' B' L2 B2 F R D' R2 B' F2 R B L B' R' D' L' U2 F'
38.75	R' L B' U2 R L' D' U2 L' D F' U2 D2 L U' R2 L F' D2 F' D' U2 F2 U' B2
DNF	R' B2 R' U2 B2 R D R D2 F' D2 B2 R2 B F L' R F U B L B2 D' U' L'
58.96	F' L R U L' B' U' D' B' F2 L B L' R2 B' L B2 D2 U2 R2 B2 R' B' F2 U
39.22	U F2 D' F B R' U' R' L2 F2 L2 B R' B' U' R2 F' R D2 L2 D2 R2 L F B'
DNF	D B R D' L U' R2 L2 F' B2 R' D2 F L2 B2 R' B' L U F2 D B L' R U2
33.44	D' U R2 U2 B L2 R D' R F' L' F' R' L2 U R2 B D R D F' D F' D' B'
DNF	R2 L2 U' B2 R2 F' B' R2 B R2 D2 L' U2 R2 U' D' F2 U' F L' B2 D R' F2 B2
35.59	B L' B2 L2 F' L2 R2 F U' D' F L2 D2 L' U2 D R2 B2 F R2 F D R L' F'
50.27	F' B' U2 F L2 F' U F' R2 D' L2 F L U2 D L2 B' F2 D' R L' B2 F' D2 B2
48.84	R D2 R D' B2 D2 L2 B2 U' L R D' R2 U2 D' F R B2 D2 B L' D R' L2 D2
DNF	U D' L2 B2 U L2 U2 R2 F' B2 U R B2 L2 B L' D R2 U' B2 D2 L D2 B2 U'
DNF	R U' B R' L U R2 F' R U' L2 U R2 D B F2 R' D2 U L2 F2 B' U2 F' B'
DNF	F R U2 D F L R D F' B U2 F2 U2 F R B U' F2 B' D2 F2 L2 F B' L'
50.01	D F U2 F B2 R' B D' F D' R' U2 R D' R L2 B R' L2 B L2 F' U D' F2



Failed to get an avg12. 26.61 is my 2nd best solve ever I think


----------



## Puggins (Sep 28, 2014)

Did a Multi 1/2 in 14:16.66 for the weekly competition. It was my first Multi attempt ever and I'm very happy with the result since I wasn't expecting even that one cube.

The incorrect cube only had 2 twisted corners.


----------



## AJ Blair (Sep 28, 2014)

4/5 in 24:19. Unsolved cube was off by 3 edges. The second to last letter pair was EK or Ekans, and I ended up doing EG or Egg instead. I should probably find a new word for one of those two since they sound too similar.

PB for time and points though, so I'm happy


----------



## Iggy (Oct 1, 2014)

Kaijun Lin 3:01.49 4BLD AsR :tu

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=648&cat=17&rnd=1


----------



## c4cuber (Oct 1, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dsz9JIwnCDY&list=UUHARg8y7id1NR5sIEiuSb7w

inspired from ollie and maskow! but i'm weak...


----------



## Sessinator (Oct 1, 2014)

Yay!  

3BLD Average of 5: 34.77
1. (29.18) U2 R' U F' D2 B U F' U D2 L2 F2 R2 B R2 D2 L2 B2 R2 B2
2. 31.38 U' D' L2 D' F' B D B R' F U2 B R2 B U2 L2 D2 R2 B R2
3. 40.25 D2 B U2 B F2 D2 F' R2 F2 D2 U' B D2 U' F2 R' F L2 U' F2
4. 32.69 U2 B2 D' B2 R2 F2 U L2 F2 U2 L2 B' D' L2 B' L' F2 D F' R2
5. (DNF) D B2 D2 F2 D2 R2 D U2 B2 R2 F' L' R F R F2 D' R2 F L' 

Also, the first 3 solves (with the 40) make a 33.60 mo3.


----------



## qaz (Oct 1, 2014)

11:37.43 5BLD, second attempt after about a month break


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 1, 2014)

Sessinator said:


> Yay!
> 
> 3BLD Average of 5: 34.77



Congrats! That's awesome!



qaz said:


> 11:37.43 5BLD, second attempt after about a month break



Yay! That's exciting, great solve!


----------



## Iggy (Oct 1, 2014)

Sessinator said:


> Yay!
> 
> 3BLD Average of 5: 34.77
> 1. (29.18) U2 R' U F' D2 B U F' U D2 L2 F2 R2 B R2 D2 L2 B2 R2 B2
> ...



Nice, sub my PB


----------



## ryak2002 (Oct 2, 2014)

Sessinator said:


> Yay!
> 
> 3BLD Average of 5: 34.77
> 1. (29.18) U2 R' U F' D2 B U F' U D2 L2 F2 R2 B R2 D2 L2 B2 R2 B2
> ...



That's crazy dude! Those time are my avg just solving the cube regularly! (Hope you can understand what i'm trying to say )


----------



## Sessinator (Oct 2, 2014)

cmhardw said:


> Congrats! That's awesome!
> !



Thanks!  



Iggy said:


> Nice, sub my PB



Oh wow, thanks! I'm sure you'll beat it soon haha. I just happened to be on a nice BLD streak. 



ryak2002 said:


> That's crazy dude! Those time are my avg just solving the cube regularly! (Hope you can understand what i'm trying to say )



Ha, yeah. Thanks!


----------



## c4cuber (Oct 2, 2014)

3BLD avg12 after a very long time!  - feeling satisfied! 

Average of 12: 29.55
1. 34.71 R U' R D U2 F2 B R F' U2 B D' R2 L' D L' F2 U' F2 U2 B' U' L' F2 D'
2. 29.30 F B' L2 R D2 L2 F2 L F' B' D' B2 R' L2 D F L U' D R' L2 D' U2 L' U2
3. 27.67 R2 B' D F' D F U' F2 R' U' B' U B2 D2 F2 U2 F2 B' U' R F' L2 F2 D2 F2
4. 28.90 B2 F' D U' L2 U' F B2 L' D B2 R L2 D2 U' F' D2 L' D2 R L' F' B U2 F
5. 26.43 U L2 F L' B R' B2 R2 U2 B2 F' L' B' F D U R' L' D' R' D R2 L2 U2 L'
6. 32.34 L' B L' R' U2 F' R' B D2 R' U' B2 L2 F' R2 U D L2 B2 F' R U R2 L' D
7. (25.28) L' U B' R2 L U' R U F2 B2 U2 F U F2 R U2 L B' U' L B D L2 B' D'
8. 26.20 R' U F B2 D2 F2 L2 R2 U F D' U' L' R2 D' R' D' U' B L2 B D2 R B2 R2
9. 30.52 D2 F R U R D U L' D L' B L D U2 F U' F2 L2 U' R' F' R2 D2 U F2
10. (DNF) U2 L' D' B2 L2 D2 F' L2 D2 F2 L U' B' L2 D' R U2 F2 U2 D F L2 B2 R2 U'
11. 31.38 B' U F2 B2 U2 D R2 L F D2 B L F2 B' D U' F' U F2 R' U' F' L' R2 U'
12. 28.03 F' D2 F' D' B R F L2 R2 U' L B L D' U' B' U2 F' D B' D2 B2 R2 F' B2

and a avg5 too! 

Average of 5: 27.17
1. 28.90 B2 F' D U' L2 U' F B2 L' D B2 R L2 D2 U' F' D2 L' D2 R L' F' B U2 F
2. 26.43 U L2 F L' B R' B2 R2 U2 B2 F' L' B' F D U R' L' D' R' D R2 L2 U2 L'
3. (32.34) L' B L' R' U2 F' R' B D2 R' U' B2 L2 F' R2 U D L2 B2 F' R U R2 L' D
4. (25.28) L' U B' R2 L U' R U F2 B2 U2 F U F2 R U2 L B' U' L B D L2 B' D'
5. 26.20 R' U F B2 D2 F2 L2 R2 U F D' U' L' R2 D' R' D' U' B L2 B D2 R B2 R2


----------



## Iggy (Oct 2, 2014)

c4cuber said:


> 3BLD avg12 after a very long time!  - feeling satisfied!
> 
> Average of 12: 29.55
> 1. 34.71 R U' R D U2 F2 B R F' U2 B D' R2 L' D L' F2 U' F2 U2 B' U' L' F2 D'
> ...



Wow, insane


----------



## the super cuber (Oct 2, 2014)

official BLD sub 1! 59.25


----------



## Iggy (Oct 2, 2014)

the super cuber said:


> official BLD sub 1! 59.25



Nice


----------



## JasonDL13 (Oct 3, 2014)

This is a failure to most people. But it's a PB to me and I feel that I'm making progress.

1/2 Multiblind 12:21.94[8:21.68]

The other one was an execution mistake. I think. But also my time has gone down a lot too. From ~15-20 minute to this.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Oct 4, 2014)

3:09.55 3BLD single.


----------



## Ollie (Oct 4, 2014)

Linus Fresz 2:47.61 official 4BLD, 3rd in the World yo  One attempt left!


----------



## Hari (Oct 4, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Linus Fresz 2:47.61 official 4BLD, 3rd in the World yo  One attempt left!



WR4 actually. Grzegorz has a 2:41. And the last attempt turned out to be DNF sadly


----------



## Cale S (Oct 4, 2014)

5BLD pb - 10:09.23 [3:25]
second sub-NAR, first sub-11. Hoping for a sub-10 soon...
done for the weekly comp on second scramble


----------



## RayLam (Oct 5, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Linus Fresz 2:47.61 official 4BLD, 3rd in the World yo  One attempt left!


it should be the 4th in the world.You're the first,Marcell the second,and GJ the third with 2:41.


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm so happy I can hardly sit still! I just had an amazing solve!!!

4x4x4 BLD in 11:42.18

The time is a lot slower than when I was at my peak. However, I am sitting outside at a Starbucks practicing in public. It's cold and I can hear music from the Starbucks as well as the store next door. The term distraction training would certainly apply in this environment.

I also made 3 major mistakes of mis-executing a commutator during this solve. All three times I could tell that something felt "wrong" and I searched my muscle memory for what I had just executed. I must have corrected my mistake all three times, because I opened my eyes to a solved cube!   

I don't have the speed I used to have, but I am very happy that I still have a strong accuracy when focusing on getting a successful solve! Yay!!

BLD is SO much fun


----------



## Iggy (Oct 5, 2014)

cmhardw said:


> I'm so happy I can hardly sit still! I just had an amazing solve!!!
> 
> 4x4x4 BLD in 11:42.18
> 
> ...



Nice!


----------



## c4cuber (Oct 6, 2014)

pb avg.5!

Average of 5: 26.51
1. 28.27 B D' R2 D B D B' F' L' F' L' U' B2 D2 B2 L' B U2 L F2 B R' L F2 L'
2. (24.20) B' D L' F U' B' U B2 R' L F' R' D U2 F2 U R2 D2 F2 U R2 U' R2 B U2
3. (33.75) D B2 D2 B2 L2 F' U B U2 D2 R U B2 D U' F2 D B2 F2 D' B L' R U' L
4. 24.52 L' R D' B2 R2 F R' U R' B2 L2 B F U B U' R B F' D' L B' U' R2 L'
5. 26.72 U2 D B' F' D L2 F R L2 D F' D' F' B2 D' R' B2 R F U2 R D2 U' R' B


----------



## Iggy (Oct 6, 2014)

c4cuber said:


> pb avg.5!
> 
> Average of 5: 26.51
> 1. 28.27 B D' R2 D B D B' F' L' F' L' U' B2 D2 B2 L' B U2 L F2 B R' L F2 L'
> ...



Nice :tu


----------



## Ollie (Oct 7, 2014)

Decent single on cam, followed by some 27s but ruined by a DNF :?






(y' x') U' F2 U B2 R2 D B2 F2 U F2 R B D2 B' D B2 D' L D


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 7, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Decent single on cam, followed by some 27s but ruined by a DNF :?



You make it look easy 

Great solve!


----------



## SolveThatCube (Oct 8, 2014)

2:57.56 3BLD


----------



## Sessinator (Oct 8, 2014)

Unexpected results during a short session in a rather busy week. 

3BLD
Average of 5: 33.73
1. 31.73 B2 U2 F2 R2 D' B2 D' U' B2 R2 U L' F2 L2 D F' L2 D2 B2 U' R2
2. 36.93 L2 D2 U2 R2 F' L2 D2 F U2 R2 D' B' U2 R F' D' F' D2 B' D2 U'
3. (DNF) B2 D F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U L2 B2 L D2 B2 D2 B' D R' U F'
4. (29.67) L' D2 R' F2 L U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 U' F D' R F2 D L' D R2 F' R
5. 32.53 F2 B U2 L2 B D' R F2 U' L' F2 U' L2 D L2 D F2 R2 D2 L2 D2


----------



## G2013 (Oct 8, 2014)

3BLD


1:57.64

First sub-2, and PB.
Previous PB was 2:55.04, so I beat it by almost a minute! (57.4 seconds to be exact)


----------



## Cale S (Oct 9, 2014)

4BLD pb - 3:35.13
second sub-4, done for the weekly comp on third scramble
memo was around 1:13

memo: IE RA SD NU FJ ZO TG | OZ KD BR TS FE JL QG PA CV HI WN Q | ND PF WO KH


----------



## Ollie (Oct 10, 2014)

This is a weird one, but seeing this video from over a year ago, I'm quite impressed by how quickly I oriented the cube to to the best position. I think my current WR took like 2-3 seconds. My sliced finger seems OK, so we'll see how Saturday goes


----------



## JasonDL13 (Oct 11, 2014)

I just did my very first MBLD EVER!!!

Time was 16:49.59[11:27.31]. ~18th try. I was so happy at the end I picked up the cubes and threw them and 5 of the caps popped off of one of them, and one corner.
(Picture: http://prntscr.com/4v112m)

I was recording but the camera died before the solve started 



Spoiler: Scrambles and Memo



Scrambles:
1. L' B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F D B L' U L U F D L' U Rw2 Uw'
2. F2 D L2 D' L2 R2 D' L2 D' L2 F' D R F2 R2 F' R U2 Fw' Uw'

Memo:

1:
-Corners:
--House Music, Father Wash, Monkey Love, Noodles
--Actual Letters: HP, FW, ML, N

-Edges:
--Suit(Fancy) Slide, Banana Music, Table Banana, Father Riley(Dog), Father Pole(Rotate)
--Actual Letters: QG, BP, TB, FR, F(Flip I/D)

2:
-Corners:
--Graveyard Pole, Noodles Maskow, Mother Arrow, Slide
--Actual Letters: XI, NJ, KV, G

--Edges:
--Apple Father, Doughnut Music, Half Pipe Mother, Elephant Ball, Apple Arrow, Table Maskow, Arrow
--Actual Letters: AF, OP, UK, ED, AV, TJ, V


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 11, 2014)

Finally beat my 3bld ao12 PB. By a smidge.

Average of 12: 1:09.38


Spoiler



1. 1:12.96[20.23] U' D' F B' L F' D' B' L F' D2 F U2 F R2 B L2 B U2 B' 
2. 1:07.63[19.05] U2 L' U' D L' U F L F' B D2 B2 U L2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 L2 D' 
3. 1:10.05[26.58] F2 R2 D2 F' R2 B' D2 R2 B2 L2 D B' L' B' R2 U F' R F L' B2 
4. 1:18.46[20.66] L2 D B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D' R2 F2 L F' D2 U F D2 L B2 R U2 
5. 1:04.19[16.72] U R2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 U' B2 R' F' L' R2 U2 F2 L F' U R 
6. 1:08.48[19.52] F' R2 B2 U2 F' R2 F' L2 B' F2 U2 R D L U R' B' L2 D B' U2 
7. (DNF(1:26.75)[19.30]) L2 F D2 L2 B R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D F L B2 U B L2 B R' F' 
8. 1:03.91[18.79] B2 L2 U' B2 U F2 L2 U F2 D2 F2 L B' U L' U F D' L D' R2 
9. 1:13.64[22.20] D2 U2 F U2 B' R2 F2 L2 F L2 R' D' L' D2 B L2 U B2 D2 L2 
10. 1:03.42[19.93] F2 L' B2 L D2 B2 F2 R F2 L2 B R U F2 U L D' B F2 
11. 1:11.01[16.92] D2 B' L2 U' B' D L F' B' U F2 U B2 U' R2 D2 R2 U' F2 
12. (59.01[20.59]) F2 D B2 L2 U' L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F' R' B2 D' L2 B R' F2 R D


----------



## Ollie (Oct 11, 2014)

Colour neutral 3bld 10:37.47 Uwr


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## Cale S (Oct 11, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Colour neutral 3bld 10:37.47 Uwr


Did you use whatever orientation the cube was already in or choose a random orientation?

I got 2:02.96 [1:20] using scramble that randomly orients the cube, and solving in whatever orientation it was already in.
scramble: U2 L2 F2 L D2 U2 B2 D2 L D2 F' U2 R' B L' D R' B L' F2 Fw Uw'
The cube had the same color scheme as usual, but I don't think it would have made much of a difference if I used a different one, because the orientation I had didn't have any colors in common with my normal orientation.


----------



## Puggins (Oct 11, 2014)

Well, after failing my multi-blind for the weekly competition I got my first Sub-5 3BLD 
4:59.65 with a 3:30 memorization. Then after that I got a close DNF of 4:54. Trying a mean of 3 now, I will post the results later.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 12, 2014)

After beating my ao12 by like .5 yesterday, I've beaten it by a more respectable amount

Average of 12: 1:06.78


Spoiler



1. (1:01.86[16.84]) U' R2 D' B2 D R2 U2 L2 B2 U' L2 F R F2 R U L D R F' 
2. 1:02.27[16.64] D B' R' L' B' D F' R U L B2 U2 D2 L F2 U2 L' F2 B2 R' 
3. 1:09.96[21.79] R2 F D2 B L2 F D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D' L' R' B2 D' L2 D U2 R' U' 
4. 1:04.62[24.45] F2 D' R2 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 F2 L2 B' D L R' F2 R U' R B R' U' 
5. 1:08.79[20.41] U2 L2 F2 D2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 U2 L' U' B R2 U2 F L F D2 B' 
6. (DNF(1:18.11)[20.50]) B L2 U2 F D2 B F' U2 L2 F' U2 R' B U2 R' U' R D' F2 R' U2 
7. 1:02.42[20.77] D2 R' D2 F2 L' F2 L U2 F2 R' B R2 F L' B' U L' F2 L2 
8. 1:05.03[17.03] D R2 D F2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D R' F D' F2 L' B D' B F2 D' 
9. 1:17.05[23.26] L2 D B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D' R2 D F2 L B R2 B L2 D U R2 B2 L' 
10. 1:02.87[17.40] L2 F L2 F' U2 F L2 D2 F D2 F' L' B' F2 L2 R B2 D L2 F' 
11. 1:08.89[22.82] B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 U B2 U' B2 F2 U2 R' D2 R2 F' L B F2 R' F2 R 
12. 1:05.93[18.97] L2 F2 U B2 U2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 U F' U' R' D2 L B2 D F' U R'


----------



## Puggins (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm back with my mean of 3 here are my times:
3:27.65 - Very lucky scramble but this is what I think about lucky scrambles: A scramble is a scramble and you get what you get.
3:51.61 - Beat my old PB
DNF - I think I messed up an algorithm because most edges were wrong.

Since the last one was a DNF I don't know how to count that so the mean of the first 2 is 3:39.63
I also have one question. For example when someone puts this 4:00.00[2:00] does the time in brackets mean solve time or memo time?


----------



## Goosly (Oct 12, 2014)

Puggins said:


> I also have one question. For example when someone puts this 4:00.00[2:00] does the time in brackets mean solve time or memo time?



Memo time. Several timers allow to hit the space bar 3 times: to start, when memo is done and when the solve is done, which then gives x[y] as a result, where x = memo+solve and y = memo.


----------



## Sessinator (Oct 12, 2014)

Finally. 

Sub-US 3BLD record at home!

26.44 D R2 D2 F2 U' B2 L2 F2 U B2 U' F D' R D2 B' L F2 L B F


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 12, 2014)

Yay, Sesi! Congrats!


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 13, 2014)

Official 52.28 single and 1:08.96 mo3
Also 20:59 5BLD 

Really wasn't expecting this, since I haven't practiced BLD in ages.


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 13, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Official 52.28 single and 1:08.96 mo3
> Also 20:59 5BLD
> 
> Really wasn't expecting this, since I haven't practiced BLD in ages.



Nice! Congrats on the 5x5 BLD especially!


----------



## Sessinator (Oct 13, 2014)

cmhardw said:


> Yay, Sesi! Congrats!




Thanks!  Just did a reconstruction of the solve:

26.44 D R2 D2 F2 U' B2 L2 F2 U B2 U' F D' R D2 B' L F2 L B F

y (memo)

Edges:
U' L' U M2 U' L U
R' U R U' M2 U R' U' R
M U2 M U2
M U2 M U2

x' U L' U' M2 U L U' 
U' R' U M2 U' R U x
M2
x' U' R2 U M2 U' R2 U x

U' y’ x M U M U M U2 M' U M' U M' U2 x' U y2

Corners: 
U R U' L2 U R' U' L2
x' z' F' U R2 U' F U F' R2 F U'
x2 L' U' R' U L U' R U


----------



## c4cuber (Oct 13, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Colour neutral 3bld 10:37.47 Uwr



what is the procedure?


----------



## PJKCuber (Oct 13, 2014)

LOL, I solved all my corners for the 2nd time in 2 attempts. Now just got to learn all the M2 algs.


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Oct 13, 2014)

3/3 in 5:52.62

1) U' F2 D R2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 F2 U2 R' B2 U L D' B D2 F2 U F' L'
2) F2 D' U' R2 L2 U' F2 U' L2 D B D R2 B R2 U' R L' D' F'
3) U2 B2 F2 D' B2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L' B2 F2 D L B D' U2 L2 U


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 13, 2014)

cmhardw said:


> Nice! Congrats on the 5x5 BLD especially!



Thanks


----------



## the super cuber (Oct 13, 2014)

5bld 42:36.93 
4th success ever  memo was 31 min which is really slow as wings and center memo was very confusing with lots of cycle breaks


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 14, 2014)

PB mo3

Mean of 3: 56.88
1. 52.91[12.70] D F2 U L2 F2 R2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 L R F D2 R' D' B' L' F2 U' 
2. 53.54[14.99] U' B2 D2 B2 D B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B R B D' B2 L2 U' B' F' U' 
3. 1:04.20[22.97] F2 L2 R2 U L2 D U2 L2 U2 B2 L' R2 D2 B' L2 F' D R D2 F' D2

I did manage and ao5 and ao12, but they were a little slower than PB.

Also that first one is surely a memo PB.


----------



## moralsh (Oct 14, 2014)

after a 
"I forgot to do r2 parity" DNF
and a
"I forgot 1 wings cycle"
and a 
"I forgot PLL Parity after odd corners" 
and several other close calls, I've had today my first 4BLD success, yay!

untimed during comercials watching TV, but slow, I'm sure


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 14, 2014)

the super cuber said:


> 5bld 42:36.93
> 4th success ever  memo was 31 min which is really slow as wings and center memo was very confusing with lots of cycle breaks





moralsh said:


> after a
> "I forgot to do r2 parity" DNF
> and a
> "I forgot 1 wings cycle"
> ...



Congrats to both of you! Big BLD is exciting!


----------



## moralsh (Oct 14, 2014)

cmhardw said:


> Congrats to both of you! Big BLD is exciting!



Thanks and yes, as soon as I manage to get a decent accuracy on 4BLD I'll start pushing 5BLD


----------



## c4cuber (Oct 15, 2014)

11/11 !

1. 32:45.17 
1) U B2 D' B D' B R L U D2 L2 R' U2 D2 L' R' B R L B U2 L2 R' F U'
2) D' U' B2 L2 B R2 U2 R L2 D' R2 U' D B' L U2 B' R L' B' R2 L2 U F B
3) F U' D L2 R B2 U2 B2 F' R' L2 D B' U' R2 L2 D2 F U' F' R2 L' B L' U
4) U D R L D' B2 F' U' F L' R2 F U R' U2 L2 F' R L U' R F2 R D' R2
5) L' B2 U L' B' F D2 B' F L2 B' R2 B' L R F' R D' R' F' L' D2 L2 U' D
6) U2 R2 U2 R D2 B' L F2 B2 R' F D2 R' D U' L2 F L' F' R' D L U2 D R'
7) B' F' L' R' B' U' R D F L F2 L' U2 B' D L2 D L2 U' R D' L2 U F' U
8) U L' B F' L' F' R' L' D B2 D' R B' R' D L B' R2 U' L2 F D R L' D'
9) F2 L' U L2 D U2 B L2 B2 D2 B2 U B' R2 U2 D' L D' R2 D2 R2 D' U2 R L'
10) F' B2 D' L F B2 U L' R' F D2 B' R' F2 R' L' B' D' R' U R' L' F2 D2 B2
11) U' R' F' R2 F2 D B R' D2 R U F2 U F' L2 U2 F2 D' F' R2 B F2 U' R2 U2


----------



## Iggy (Oct 15, 2014)

c4cuber said:


> 11/11 !
> 
> 1. 32:45.17
> 1) U B2 D' B D' B R L U D2 L2 R' U2 D2 L' R' B R L B U2 L2 R' F U'
> ...



Nice! Aiming for AsR?


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Oct 15, 2014)

5BLD PB 15:04.59 [8:25.67]

Edit: 4BLD PB 4:00.83 F' Fw' B Rw' Uw' B2 U2 Rw U' D F2 Rw F2 Fw2 Rw R' B2 U2 Rw2 R' Uw L2 R2 U' D' Rw2 Fw' R' Uw' Rw2 B2 Rw' U Fw L2 Rw2 Fw' Uw2 D2 R2

really easy scramble, Memo was about 1:40


----------



## EMI (Oct 15, 2014)

Lucas Wesche said:


> really easy scramble, Memo was about 1:40



damn, really nice

Pretty awesome for me: 4BLD mean of 3: 8:13.97
7:54.84, 8:05.22, 8:41.86
My single PB is 7:35.
First two are the second and third from the weekly, third from German weekly


----------



## c4cuber (Oct 15, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Nice! Aiming for AsR?



no just practicing


----------



## sk8erman41 (Oct 15, 2014)

Starting to really like BLD. Recently finished learning M2. Not timing myself quite yet, but lots of sighted practice and my lettering scheme is starting to really sink in and execution improving. Last five consecutive full attempts all successful


----------



## SolveThatCube (Oct 16, 2014)

4:59.93, 5:33.72, 4:07.06 = 4:53.57


----------



## Iggy (Oct 16, 2014)

2:45.22 4BLD, first sub 2:50 in ages


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Oct 16, 2014)

Just did my first BLD solve ever...

aaand it was 2x2 speedBLD. Lol. But it's the first time I've solved a cube without looking, aside from lolscrambles.

F2 U F' U2 R' F2 R' U' R2

z2 
R' U' R //face
U L' U' L U' L' U2 L R U R' U R U2 R' //OLL (pure flip)
U2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' //PBL

Did this on a whim, at 3:00 AM. Took a couple minutes. Don't quite know why. But I'm ready to actually learn BLD, so maybe actually having some tiny, insignificant accomplishment under my belt will spur me on.


----------



## Hari (Oct 16, 2014)

3BLD PB ao5: 41.60. The middle 3 make a 37.49 mo3 and the 31 is PB single as well 
1. 43.87 L2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U R2 D B2 F2 D B U2 L U' B' F L' F' L' F2
2. 40.59 L2 U' B2 D R2 D B2 U L2 B2 L2 B' D R L' U' B L' U' F2 R' U'
3. 40.34 F2 D2 F2 D' F2 L2 D B2 R2 L2 D' B' L' F' L' F' L' D' U' F R'
4. 31.54 D' F2 D' B2 D L2 U F2 U2 F2 R' F' R2 D2 R' B' L B2 D' F2 U
5. DNF F2 L2 D' B2 R2 D' R2 B2 R2 F2 U' L D' R' F D2 U B' D' U2 L' U'


----------



## c4cuber (Oct 16, 2014)

Hari said:


> 3BLD PB ao5: 41.60. The middle 3 make a 37.49 mo3 and the 31 is PB single as well
> 1. 43.87 L2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U R2 D B2 F2 D B U2 L U' B' F L' F' L' F2
> 2. 40.59 L2 U' B2 D R2 D B2 U L2 B2 L2 B' D R L' U' B L' U' F2 R' U'
> 3. 40.34 F2 D2 F2 D' F2 L2 D B2 R2 L2 D' B' L' F' L' F' L' D' U' F R'
> ...



nice!


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Oct 17, 2014)

5/5 in 10:22.03

1) R2 D' B2 D2 F2 D' R2 F2 D B2 U' B U F R L' D' B2 U L D' U
2) B2 U L2 D L2 F2 U L2 F2 L2 D' B' U' R2 U' L' U L B2 F L'
3) U' L2 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D' U2 B' L2 F2 U R D L' B F'
4) L2 D' R2 B2 U' L2 U2 R2 F2 D U2 B' U2 R2 B D' R' F R' D2
5) L2 U' F2 D F2 R2 D' L2 F2 U2 R2 B L D' L B2 R' B' D' L2 U

Edit: new 5BLD PB 12:35.01


EMI said:


> damn, really nice


 Thanks!


----------



## aashritspidey (Oct 17, 2014)

First solve after my short retirement spanning a month. But dont have too much time on my hands
59.005 U2 R B' D F' R' L' U F' R F2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 U' L2 D' R2 F2 Fw' Uw

P.S if you're part of SCIU( Indian speedcubing group) Do not post about me restarting bld  Thaanks


----------



## c4cuber (Oct 17, 2014)

aashritspidey said:


> First solve after my short retirement spanning a month. But dont have too much time on my hands
> 59.005 U2 R B' D F' R' L' U F' R F2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 U' L2 D' R2 F2 Fw' Uw
> 
> P.S if you're part of SCIU( Indian speedcubing group) Do not post about me restarting bld  Thaanks


welcome back assrat!


----------



## Iggy (Oct 17, 2014)

2:40.50 B F' f' D' L' U2 D2 L' D L' f2 R2 f' L B2 L2 D' f' u L2 R' r B' f' F u' r' F L' R' u2 B' f2 U u2 f' u' U' f2 B' 

Pretty good, but execution had some lock ups


----------



## Hari (Oct 17, 2014)

aashritspidey said:


> First solve after my short retirement spanning a month. But dont have too much time on my hands
> 59.005 U2 R B' D F' R' L' U F' R F2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 U' L2 D' R2 F2 Fw' Uw
> 
> P.S if you're part of SCIU( Indian speedcubing group) Do not post about me restarting bld  Thaanks



Knew it! There's no looking back now


----------



## sk8erman41 (Oct 17, 2014)

PB 3BLD 5:06.33


----------



## JasonDL13 (Oct 18, 2014)

3x3 BLD 2:53.65[1:04.77] - L' U D' R2 L' F' L F' D' F' R' F2 B2 U2 R' F2 L2 U2 R' U2 R' 

This was my first 3x3BLD solve in a long time, after practicing MBLD, also a pb by ~40 seconds. It's clear my memory has improved, even though I only got 1 MBLD 2/2.


----------



## aashritspidey (Oct 18, 2014)

Rolling Mo3 
Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-18
mean of 3: 58.233

Time List:
1. 59.005 U2 R B' D F' R' L' U F' R F2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 U' L2 D' R2 F2 Fw' Uw 
2. 53.530 U B2 D R2 B2 L2 U L2 D2 B2 D' B U F2 L2 R D' R' B' U' F2 Rw Uw2 
3. 1:02.164 R2 D2 U2 F' D2 B' L2 B2 L2 D2 F' R D' U2 F' L2 U B2 R2 B' R Fw Uw2

My memo is really crappy :/ Any tips?


----------



## aashritspidey (Oct 18, 2014)

3. 8:58.809 F2 B U' Rw2 F' B2 Rw2 Fw' F' Rw D2 R' L U2 L U2 Uw F U' D' Uw R Fw' Rw' R' B R2 D2 F2 Uw Rw2 L' Uw2 L' Rw Uw' U' Rw2 Uw' L'

First 4bld solve in 3 months and first success in 5 months i think.

I wasted 2-3 mins in the solve trying to remember what to do for parity


----------



## SirWaffle (Oct 18, 2014)

1:22.77 D' U2 R2 U F2 U' B2 L2 U' F2 D F D2 L' B2 L2 F L' U2 L U2


----------



## giorgi (Oct 18, 2014)

3x3 BLD single PB 4:32.62 improved by 1:20


----------



## tseitsei (Oct 18, 2014)

4bld NR and MBLD NR! NICE!!

4bld was 4:33.xx GJ!

MBLD was 13/17 BJ... but enough for NR
And the way I got it was quite awesome:
I forgot 2 words from 4th last cubes corner memo. So I put it to the side to come back to it in the end.
I didn't know it but my NR depended on that cube . I came back to it in the end and just sat there for ~5mins just trying to remember the memo. then suddenly I half remembered and half guessed the memo and it was correct giving me the NR...

Also got a 5bld success 15:01


----------



## Torch (Oct 18, 2014)

2/3 18:11.20[9:05.66]

My first MBLD attempt! Even though it wasn't a perfect attempt, it still feels great. Especially considering that I briefly forgot corner memo on the second cube and did edges first and still solved it.


----------



## Puggins (Oct 18, 2014)

2/2 in 10:01[~7:00]
This feels good after a 1/2 in 9:19. 
Also a new PB. Need to update my signature.

Scrambles: 
1) B R' B2 U F2 R2 B' L B U' R2 U2 R2 B R2 U2 R2 B' R2 F' U2 
2) F2 R2 L' U F2 U2 R2 B' R L' U B2 U L2 U' R2 U' L2 U L2 U2


----------



## Ollie (Oct 18, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> 4bld NR and MBLD NR! NICE!!
> 
> 4bld was 4:33.xx GJ!
> 
> ...



Phew, it's about time those were broken! What about 3BLD?


----------



## Puggins (Oct 19, 2014)

2/2 10:42.61.
Memo was 7:20.
41 seconds off PB but still good for me since its only my 2nd 2/2 
Trying for a sub 8 2/2 before November.

Edit: I have come to realize that I don't have much interest in 3x3 single BLD. It doesn't feel like enough of a challenge anymore.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 19, 2014)

Another 21/23. Time was 56:36.63[31:05.62], so ~2 minutes faster which is alright.

2 twisted corners, and 3 corners.

EDIT: I was meant to put this in the failures thread, but it's here now so I guess I'll call it an accomplishment


----------



## Hari (Oct 19, 2014)

4:35.89 4BLD PB and first ever sub5! 
F Rw2 Fw2 R U2 Uw' B2 Rw' Fw' Uw2 D' Fw' Rw2 F2 U D' B2 L' Rw R2 U B2 U F2 L Fw' U' Uw D L' Rw2 U' F2 Uw Fw2 B L2 Uw2 D L2


----------



## aashritspidey (Oct 19, 2014)

Hari said:


> 4:35.89 4BLD PB and first ever sub5!
> F Rw2 Fw2 R U2 Uw' B2 Rw' Fw' Uw2 D' Fw' Rw2 F2 U D' B2 L' Rw R2 U B2 U F2 L Fw' U' Uw D L' Rw2 U' F2 Uw Fw2 B L2 Uw2 D L2



GJ  NR at shaastra?


----------



## tseitsei (Oct 19, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Phew, it's about time those were broken! What about 3BLD?


3bld is today in 2 hours. But I have a HUGE hangover so I propably wont get nr in that :/

Edit: first round of bld done. My best was 54.xx. so bad....  finals still left tough


----------



## Iggy (Oct 19, 2014)

Hari said:


> 4:35.89 4BLD PB and first ever sub5!
> F Rw2 Fw2 R U2 Uw' B2 Rw' Fw' Uw2 D' Fw' Rw2 F2 U D' B2 L' Rw R2 U B2 U F2 L Fw' U' Uw D L' Rw2 U' F2 Uw Fw2 B L2 Uw2 D L2



Nice!


----------



## Hari (Oct 19, 2014)

aashritspidey said:


> GJ  NR at shaastra?



Not if you're coming though 



Iggy said:


> Nice!


Thanks! Although I now realize I made a mistake while scrambling :/ I'll count it though all the same  will probably beat it with a correct scramble in the coming days hopefully..


----------



## tseitsei (Oct 19, 2014)

36.99 official 3BLD!  Finally I broke Villes NR. On cam also. Username will upload it sometime


----------



## Username (Oct 19, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> 36.99 official 3BLD!  Finally I broke Villes NR. On cam also. Username will upload it sometime



video will be up asap, i just need to get home and see if im too tired to do it today or not. It will be up by tomorrow.

E: Here is the video


----------



## tseitsei (Oct 19, 2014)

That's Ok. No need to hurry


----------



## Cale S (Oct 19, 2014)

4BLD 3:26.56 [1:11]
yay sub-NAR, and on video



Spoiler: video



[video=youtube_share;x1FQ6hJLcXc]http://youtu.be/x1FQ6hJLcXc[/video]





Spoiler: spoiler



scramble: L' R2 Fw2 D F' Fw' U' L' Uw2 L Fw2 F' Rw2 R' F' U F' R2 F R' Fw D2 U2 F2 L F2 Fw L U F' D' Rw' U2 B' Uw Rw2 Uw R D L

memo:
centers - IQ EK RC FS HU LD MW OW 
wings - LC HS QI DK JW MN GF OE TV ZR AB PK
corners - TC QL UD


----------



## Zava (Oct 19, 2014)

my bld accomplishment at hungarian open 2014. times are slow, but I'm still happy with them...


----------



## Puggins (Oct 20, 2014)

2:56.19 single BLD 
My first sub 3. 
I'm going to try to break this again right now.

Edit: 2:19.08 DNF by 2 flipped edges. So close!


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 20, 2014)

This was my first practice session in about a month. Was NOT expecting anything like this:

PB Average of 5: 25.64
*1. 27.25 F2 R2 B2 R2 D U2 B2 R2 D' F2 U' R F R D2 B U' F L2 R2 
2. 23.17 F' U2 F' L2 B2 F' R2 U2 B U2 F2 D' R U F' D' R2 D F U F2 
3. (20.78) L2 D2 B U2 B' U2 B D2 R2 B' R B2 R' U B D2 R' U R2 *
4. (DNF(34.72)) L D2 F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R' U2 R B' D' L' B' L2 B' L' B' R' F' 
5. 26.50 F' L2 R2 F2 R2 B' U2 F' U2 R2 B' D B2 L U' F' R U2 

*PB mean of 3: 23.73*


----------



## Username (Oct 20, 2014)

1:34.70 F2 D' R2 U' L2 D' U' B2 U' L2 F2 L' D U2 B' F L' D' F U2 B

did one attempt today, succeeded

never again


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Oct 20, 2014)

This one is for Michael Gottlieb. I just check out the UWR-list and this is why i post this here:

MBLD - 10/10 - 18:41.25
MBLD - 15/15 - 32:28.07

Nothing special and i can do faster, but anyway. I started BLD again, so thats just to have an updated list.

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## Iggy (Oct 20, 2014)

7/9 in 13:16.30, PB for 9 cubes. Sub 20 11 cubes shouldn't be too hard, might try it soon


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 21, 2014)

^ Fast!

Woop, got a MBLD PB.

22/23 58:44.31[33:14.94]

Not sub-OcR though. Memo was slow, execution needs improvement.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 21, 2014)

DennisStrehlau said:


> This one is for Michael Gottlieb. I just check out the UWR-list and this is why i post this here:
> 
> MBLD - 10/10 - 18:41.25
> MBLD - 15/15 - 32:28.07
> ...


Thanks Dennis


----------



## Puggins (Oct 21, 2014)

Hello Cubers.

I would like everyone to know that I am starting "The Blindfold Race" again in the Forum Competitions thread.
If you would like to join in, we are currently in the warm up round so I can get Round 1 up on Friday.

Have fun!

And qqwref, since your list is still active I'm coming after that 14 cube record 


Edit: 3/3 in 20:26.01[~13:00] New PB


----------



## TeddyKGB (Oct 22, 2014)

Multi PB 6/6 46:26.10...


----------



## Hari (Oct 22, 2014)

2 cube MBLD PB and sub2 atlast! 
1:53.99[52.xx]
1. D2 R2 F2 D' L2 D L2 D' R2 U' F2 L' R2 F2 D B F2 L F R2 D
2. U' B2 U R2 F2 U' B2 U F2 R2 U L F R2 U' B L' B D' B


----------



## Puggins (Oct 23, 2014)

First 2/2 for the Weekly Competition 
Time was 9:04.93. Also a PB for 2 cubes


----------



## Cale S (Oct 24, 2014)

4BLD avg5 - 4:12.04
3:58.25, 3:53.30, DNF(3:52.72), 4:40.03, 3:57.84

These were my first 5 attempts today, the first 3 scrambles were from the weekly comp, and the other two were from qqtimer. 
The third one was off by 3 centers, and if it were a success the avg5 would be 3:56.46. I'm getting sub-4s most of the time now, so I'll probably get a sub-4 average sometime soon.


Spoiler



scrambles from qqtimer:
F2 R' B' U2 Uw' L' R2 D2 B2 R' F Uw2 D' B2 F' L' Uw2 B2 L' Rw' D2 U2 B Fw F Uw' R2 B2 Uw' F' Fw Uw2 U Fw' B2 D' R' Fw2 F2 R'

L2 Fw2 D R Rw' U2 Uw F R2 Fw' F2 D' F' Rw R2 Uw2 Rw F2 Rw D F' Uw2 R' Uw B' Uw B2 Rw R' B F2 Fw2 D' Fw R Rw Uw2 F' Fw2 Uw


----------



## CuberM (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm starting to average sub 3 for 3BLD.


----------



## Puggins (Oct 24, 2014)

Finally learned M2 for 3BLD edges. (Its been way too long using OP/OP. Over a month now I think.)
I'm going to try my first solve with it. I'll be right back with the result.


----------



## tseitsei (Oct 25, 2014)

5bld pb 12:48 

While on an aeroplane flying from Tampere to London. In the middle of the night after a few beers  didn't really expect that...


----------



## Ollie (Oct 25, 2014)

Kaijun Lin 4BLD *UWR* 1:47.61[0:42], according to Facebook!



tseitsei said:


> 5bld pb 12:48
> 
> While on an aeroplane flying from Tampere to London. In the middle of the night after a few beers  didn't really expect that...



You're in London?


----------



## RayLam (Oct 25, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Kaijun Lin 4BLD *UWR* 1:47.61[0:42], according to Facebook!


oh? UWR? Isn't it 1:44?I have no clue @[email protected]


----------



## ollicubes (Oct 25, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> 5bld pb 12:48
> 
> 
> 
> While on an aeroplane flying from Tampere to London. In the middle of the night after a few beers  didn't really expect that...




Gj! Sub-10 next comp


----------



## Username (Oct 25, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> 5bld pb 12:48
> 
> While on an aeroplane flying from Tampere to London. In the middle of the night after a few beers  didn't really expect that...



gj nr pls


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Oct 25, 2014)

3BLD - 35.38 - PB 

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## Ollie (Oct 25, 2014)

RayLam said:


> oh? UWR? Isn't it 1:44?I have no clue @[email protected]



As far as I know I used to hold it with 1:51 for a while, so congrats


----------



## EMI (Oct 25, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Kaijun Lin 4BLD *UWR* 1:47.61[0:42], according to Facebook!



42 seconds memo, that's just insane!


----------



## tseitsei (Oct 25, 2014)

> You're in London?


I'm until tuesday. Just saw westham-city and monday qpr-villa 


ollicubes said:


> Gj! Sub-10 next comp





Username said:


> gj nr pls



Hopefully yes


----------



## tomatotrucks (Oct 26, 2014)

First 3bld! ~10:30 memo, CDOEAPLTQWXRKW memo for edges, I forget corners, using OP / OP and a time of 13:16.76. And I got it on video! so pumped right now

Edit:


----------



## aashritspidey (Oct 26, 2014)

tomatotrucks said:


> First 3bld! ~10:30 memo, CDOEAPLTQWXRKW memo for edges, I forget corners, using OP / OP and a time of 13:16.76. And I got it on video! so pumped right now


GJ. First success are always awesome


----------



## aashritspidey (Oct 26, 2014)

Had some time on my hands. Tried Advanced M2 on the third solve  and a couple of corner comms i knew
mean of 3: 59.001

Time List:
1. 1:02.915 U2 R2 U' L2 D B2 R2 U' F2 R2 B2 L' U2 L2 D F' D2 R2 B F2 U' Uw2 
2. 1:03.864 F R2 B L2 D2 B2 R2 F' U2 R2 F2 U' F L B' R' U F2 D' U F Rw2 Uw2 
3. 50.223 L2 B2 L2 F2 U' B2 D' B2 U' F2 D R' U R' U2 F L B' U' B D Fw' Uw


----------



## Sessinator (Oct 28, 2014)

I don't really do BLD avg12s...I've also been pretty out of practice lately (post-last comp), but I decided to try one just to see if I could get it done.
Made sure to be pretty safe on this. Also first BLD avg12 PB set since before nats. Sub-40 should be doable when I'm more warmed up/less safe with my solves/without counting 51...
Regardless, PBs are always nice.  

42.08 3BLD avg12 
1. 38.28	U F' D B R2 F2 D' B2 F R U B2 F L R2 U D R' F R F' B L' R' B'
2. 40.25	R2 U F' D B R' L2 D' L' B' D' F D B2 U' L F' L F L' R' F R L2 B
3. 38.20	B2 L R2 F2 D L B' L2 F R B' R2 F2 B L' F B D' R' U' L' D2 F2 R2 U2
4. 43.56	D2 F2 D L' R' U B' F' D' L' D' R B2 L2 U' B2 U2 F2 L F' B D2 B' R2 B
5. 35.83	D2 U2 F2 D' B' F' R' B' D2 U' R' D F D2 F2 R' U' R' F2 R B' U D2 F' D2
6. 43.65	F U' B' U2 F2 L2 F L F B L F D2 B2 R' F2 U' F U L' D' L' D F' D'
7. 49.01	U' L D2 B2 D' R' F2 D2 B' U2 L F' R L' D2 L' B2 L F' R2 L2 B U' L' F2
8. (33.60)	R' U' B2 F' R' U F' B D F B L2 U L' D F B' U L R' F2 U' F D2 L2
9. 39.01	R2 L' B2 L' D' B2 R L2 F' U' B2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 L U2 L R F2 U D' B' R'
10. 51.94	U' F' D' U2 L2 D2 F2 D L D2 B2 D' B2 F' U2 F B' L F R B' F L2 R' D'
11. 41.02	U' B' L B2 R B U F R2 F D2 U2 B' L R U' R B' U' R' U' R' U2 R' B2
12. (DNF)	L' D' F R' F2 B2 D2 U L' U D' R' L2 F2 B' R B2 F2 U' L2 B2 R2 B' F' R'


----------



## RayLam (Oct 28, 2014)

3bld 24.846 avg of 12,only one DNF~with random orientation but no box coz i couldn't find a box with proper size...
4bld 1:44.146 but DNF...2 edges were not solved...But i got 2:17 avg of 5(one DNF)!


----------



## A Leman (Oct 28, 2014)

I have completed a complete Letter Pair Person list and have associations that people can do. PA systems FTW.

The next goal is to improve my one pass memo limit for Multi's. The goal will be to one pass 11 cubes until I can get an 11/11.


----------



## Micael (Oct 28, 2014)

A Leman said:


> I have completed a complete Letter Pair Person list and have associations that people can do. PA systems FTW.
> 
> The next goal is to improve my one pass memo limit for Multi's. The goal will be to one pass 11 cubes until I can get an 11/11.



You have all my admiration man! I have been working on such a system for AGES, I know it is very hard to do. I am quite close to be done with it now though and really look forward to finally start bld again! I basically have put together a second order person-action system, I guess that is also what you mean?


----------



## A Leman (Oct 29, 2014)

Micael said:


> You have all my admiration man! I have been working on such a system for AGES, I know it is very hard to do. I am quite close to be done with it now though and really look forward to finally start bld again! I basically have put together a second order person-action system, I guess that is also what you mean?



That's good to hear. Yes, It's a second order Person-Action system. I have been working on it passively for a long time and actively working on filling blanks since early August. A lot of good actions can be derived from the people though so the main issue was getting the list of people down pat. Overall, I think that it will be a significant upgrade to letter pairs with random associations. It's probably my only Blindfolded Accomplishment recently, but I'm ok with that since making the list was a lot of work.


----------



## RayLam (Oct 29, 2014)

27.408，21.501，24.285，20.744，19.152,avg of 5=22.177!!!New pb wow~~But without random orientation,yet im practising RO


----------



## tseitsei (Oct 29, 2014)

A Leman said:


> I have completed a complete Letter Pair Person list and have associations that people can do. PA systems FTW.



I'm curious if other good (big or multi)BLDers have these preset PA or PAO lists for all letter pairs.
Because I don't use strict PA(O) memo in my big or multiBLD attempts. It's ususally something like PAO but differs depending on what letters I get and what words I can come up with on the fly. I only have preset letter pairs for "hard" letter pairs and "easy" ones change depending on what I first think of while memoing those letters.

Should I have all my letter pairs preset? Wouldn't that be kind of bad because then you get the same things in memo all the time and then mix up memos between solves?
Or in MBLD you can get same images/persons/objects in many different parts of the memo and mess up because of that? But if I don't have most of the pairs preset I can come up with different one(s)...


----------



## STOCKY7 (Oct 29, 2014)

tomatotrucks said:


> First 3bld! ~10:30 memo, CDOEAPLTQWXRKW memo for edges, I forget corners, using OP / OP and a time of 13:16.76. And I got it on video! so pumped right now



Man that's a horrible memo! - well done though!!!


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 29, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> I'm curious if other good (big or multi)BLDers have these preset PA or PAO lists for all letter pairs.
> Because I don't use strict PA(O) memo in my big or multiBLD attempts. It's ususally something like PAO but differs depending on what letters I get and what words I can come up with on the fly. I only have preset letter pairs for "hard" letter pairs and "easy" ones change depending on what I first think of while memoing those letters.



Ian Winokur has a fully formed second order PAO list. I've been interested in learning a set like this, but I never have. I know Richard Patterson has talked about this in the past too.



tseitsei said:


> Should I have all my letter pairs preset? Wouldn't that be kind of bad because then you get the same things in memo all the time and then mix up memos between solves?
> Or in MBLD you can get same images/persons/objects in many different parts of the memo and mess up because of that? But if I don't have most of the pairs preset I can come up with different one(s)...



I would recommend a preset list. It decreases the encoding time. The situation of having the same image come up multiple times is helped by the fact that those images are memorized in different memory locations (if you use the method of loci that is).


----------



## tseitsei (Oct 29, 2014)

cmhardw said:


> I would recommend a preset list. It decreases the encoding time. The situation of having the same image come up multiple times is helped by the fact that those images are memorized in different memory locations (if you use the method of loci that is).



Yeah I use loci method. And maybe I should make a preset list...

One more trick I realized I use because of my "intuitive"/"free" letter pairs is:
If I get a memo of DB FB
I would memo David Beckham playing FootBall
But if I get DB MG I would probably memo DoBby (the house-elf from harry potter) doing MaGic

This allows me to modify my memo story to be easier to remember 
Put I can definitely see how preset list would also help...

ALSO!!
10:19.42 5bld PB 

NR is getting closer... I have until 13.12. to practise and then I must beat it.
Seems quite doable at the moment.

EDIT:

ALSO!!! 
3:55.96 4bld PB


----------



## Username (Oct 29, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> 10:19.42 5bld
> 
> NR is getting closer... I have until 13.12. to practise and then I must beat it.
> Seems quite doable at the moment.



gogogogogogo


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 29, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> 10:19.42 5bld
> 
> NR is getting closer... I have until 13.12. to practise and then I must beat it.
> Seems quite doable at the moment.



Why am I giving you advice? Doesn't make sense, you're already really fast 



tseitsei said:


> Yeah I use loci method. And maybe I should make a preset list...
> 
> One more trick I realized I use because of my "intuitive"/"free" letter pairs is:
> If I get a memo of DB FB
> ...



Maybe it wouldn't, considering the speed you're already at. Perhaps visualize less, and use sentences more?

Again, I don't really see why I am giving you advice as I don't think I have enough experience/skill to offer anything relevant here.


----------



## tseitsei (Oct 29, 2014)

cmhardw said:


> Why am I giving you advice? Doesn't make sense, you're already really fast
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I use sentences already for everything but MBLD and in 5BLD for pieces that aren't in 4x4 (so +centers and midges).
Sentences is just so much faster for me than visualizing everything. 

In multi it is pretty much a MUST to use images for everything... And at the moment 5bld is little too much for me to remember only using sentences, so I do images of the pieces that 4x4 doesn't have and then just do normal 4bld with sentences and execute the +centers and midges last...


----------



## CHJ (Oct 29, 2014)

not a PB my any means at all, but getting somewhat back into 5BLD now i have an aochuang and i spawned this 9:17 from this (4:14 memo)

D' L2 b l2 U2 F' u' b2 d' L B' r' u l' u r2 b2 R' D' U2 l u2 d2 l r2 U D' u2 L' U2 r D f' R2 B2 r2 B b U D l F' L2 u' l' D f U l2 D' d B' r' l B' d F2 U2 l2 D2

its on cam but i probably wont upload as i now realise my exec sux (not memo, looking at you ollie XD)


----------



## A Leman (Oct 29, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> I'm curious if other good (big or multi)BLDers have these preset PA or PAO lists for all letter pairs.
> Because I don't use strict PA(O) memo in my big or multiBLD attempts. It's ususally something like PAO but differs depending on what letters I get and what words I can come up with on the fly. I only have preset letter pairs for "hard" letter pairs and "easy" ones change depending on what I first think of while memoing those letters.
> 
> Should I have all my letter pairs preset? Wouldn't that be kind of bad because then you get the same things in memo all the time and then mix up memos between solves?
> Or in MBLD you can get same images/persons/objects in many different parts of the memo and mess up because of that? But if I don't have most of the pairs preset I can come up with different one(s)...



I know that some people have a very large prepared vocabulary to pull from like Ollie and his sentences. I’ve never been good at sentences. Preset lists are more common among Memory athletes though. You should do what works for you. 

I don’t think mixing up between memos is a problem at all unless you are using the same locations repeatedly on the same day regardless of the system. That has to do with remembering both memo’s and forgetting which was the last solves’ memo. If you have enough locations to give them a break for a day or two, then that’s not a problem at all.

The point for me is to have the linking and images become somewhat automatic so I don’t have to think to form the images. I had a preset list previously, but I had problems where 2 “hard” pairs as you say would cause low accuracy and waste time. A PA system makes your images interesting by design instead of trusting yourself to be in the mood to make good associations on any given day. I think it’s helpful to have a “reason” for every image. That makes every location feel unique.

EDIT: I just noticed something very interesting! Your example of "DB FB: I would memo David Beckham playing FootBall" is the same as Oliver Frost's example "DB = David Beckham as the person, playing football as the action, or a football as an object" from yesterday. It's amazing how things happen like that.


----------



## tseitsei (Oct 29, 2014)

A Leman said:


> I don’t think mixing up between memos is a problem at all unless you are using the same locations repeatedly on the same day regardless of the system. That has to do with remembering both memo’s and forgetting which was the last solves’ memo. If you have enough locations to give them a break for a day or two, then that’s not a problem at all.


Ok, I think that's my problem then. Because I have a very limited amount of memory locations to put stuff in. Maybe I need to add more of those. Thanks 



> The point for me is to have the linking and images become somewhat automatic *so I don’t have to think to form the images.* I had a preset list previously, but I had problems where 2 “hard” pairs as you say would cause low accuracy and waste time. A PA system makes your images interesting by design instead of trusting yourself to be in the mood to make good associations on any given day. I think it’s helpful to have a “reason” for every image. That makes every location feel unique.


This is what I have most trouble with in MBLD. I can memo a cube quickly and make a sentence out of it without effort BUT "translating" that sentence to image and placing that image to a certain location takes a lot of time and mental effort and active thinking for me...



> EDIT: I just noticed something very interesting! Your example of "DB FB: I would memo David Beckham playing FootBall" is the same as Oliver Frost's example "DB = David Beckham as the person, playing football as the action, or a football as an object" from yesterday. It's amazing how things happen like that.



To be honest that is not a coincidence. I chose this as an example because it was the same example that was recently used by Ollie


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Oct 29, 2014)

MBLD - 5/5 - 6:40.66 (+2) PB

Wow, i didnt see that coming. Same thing than usual. That means -> I memorize, review and solve the same way like any other amount of cubes in a MBLD attempt. So i dont go faster than usual, do less review, do a single BLD on the last cube or anything like that.
I am very happy that i can be that fast without "going for speed".

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## Ollie (Oct 30, 2014)

Found a couple of hours to practice 4BLD today (since I'm going to UKC for the day after all) - 2:13.50, 2:33.70, 2:26.68, 2:26.79, 2:13.11, 2:11.09, 2:30.90, 2:21.37, 2:24.52, 2:09.65, 2:17.77, DNF = *2:21.94 Ao12* and UWR I think, lol


----------



## AJ Blair (Oct 31, 2014)

MBLD: 5/10 56:42.23 (47:23.xy)

This is a success because it is my first attempt at 10 cubes and my execution was sub-10.

It is a massive failure because 4 of the 5 cubes were off by 2 twisted corners. I need to come up with a better system to remember where these corners are, and more importantly, which direction they need to be twisted...this, without a doubt, should have been a 9 out of 10. I executed a corner twist on all 4 of the cubes that were off, I just went the wrong direction with them...


----------



## penguinz7 (Oct 31, 2014)

Wasn't quite sure to put this in the fail or accomplishment thread, but I decided to put it here because it is definitely a big personal accomplishment.
1/2 MBLD 13:56 (9:xx) First cube was off by three edges. (This is my first MBLD attempt if you haven't already figured that out.)


----------



## Hari (Nov 2, 2014)

Some PBs from today:
4BLD single- 4:15.48 L' Fw' Rw' U Uw2 D Fw L2 Rw Uw' L U' F2 Fw2 D' F B2 U Uw' Rw D R2 D L' Rw Fw2 B2 U' D Rw F Fw2 L' D F2 L Rw F Rw Fw'

3BLD- Ao12: 44.88... The first 5 make up a 37.48 PB ao5 and solves 5-7 make a 35.90 mean..
1. 33.74 U' R2 B2 R2 L2 D' F2 D R2 F2 D R F' L' U L2 U' L U2 B' L'
2. 40.93 F2 D' F2 D B2 D' B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 L' D' B2 R F' L B' D U' L' D
3. 48.22 D' R2 D' L2 D2 R2 U L2 F2 D2 B2 L' D U2 B' R U B2 F' R2 U
4. 37.77 D' L2 D R2 D' B2 U L2 U' L2 U' F' R D U R' U2 R L U' F2 D'
5. 32.10 B2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 U B2 R' B' F' U R U' R2 B L2 U'
6. 38.32 L2 F2 D B2 F2 D F2 R2 L2 U' L2 B' D2 U' F2 D' B D' L F2 L2
7. 37.28 R2 U' L2 U F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U' L' B R' F R D U B F' R
8. 58.53 F2 R2 U B2 D2 B2 U F2 D' B2 U2 F' R U' R D' B' U L' D' R U2
9. 58.77	DNF	L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U B2 F2 U R2 F' D2 R B D' F' R2 D' R2
10. 42.32 F2 D U F2 R2 U' R2 D B2 L B2 D' L B' D2 L2 D F' L2
11. 1:04.72 D2 L2 D' F2 R2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 R2 F' B2 U L U' L2 D L2 B' L2 D
12. 46.99 B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U F2 U' B2 D' R F D2 L2 D B' R' D R2 F2


----------



## Berd (Nov 2, 2014)

3:02 3BLD pb - This multi practice has booooosted my memo


----------



## Goosly (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm now officially in the top 100 for 3bld mean of 3! YAY


----------



## aashritspidey (Nov 3, 2014)

4BLD after a break 

1. 7:29.168 [3:29.566] D2 Uw' Fw2 F2 U2 L F' D' R U2 Rw2 B2 D U' L' U2 D L U' D' Rw2 L2 R B2 R B' L' Rw Uw2 R2 Fw' Rw2 L2 Fw' U' Uw Rw' D' Uw Fw2


----------



## Berd (Nov 4, 2014)

3bld pb by over 45 seconds! 2.14


----------



## szalejot (Nov 4, 2014)

Berd said:


> 3bld pb by over 45 seconds! 2.14



GZ! Nice progress


----------



## aashritspidey (Nov 4, 2014)

Berd said:


> 3bld pb by over 45 seconds! 2.14



Nice job Berd


----------



## aashritspidey (Nov 4, 2014)

Berd said:


> 3bld pb by over 45 seconds! 2.14



Nice job Berd


----------



## Berd (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks guys!


----------



## TeddyKGB (Nov 4, 2014)

MultiBLD PB: 9/9 - 57:12.82


----------



## tseitsei (Nov 4, 2014)

Accomplishment was practising bld after a little break.

got a nice 5bld success 11:13.xy 

4bld was still around 4:30-4:50 area.

Still hoping to get fast enough at 5bld to get NR @ 13-14.12. comp. Might be a little too fast for me tough.

Also I should practise 4bld and MBLD to keep ollicubes from breaking my NRs 

Can't practise MBLD now tough, because my cubes haven't arrived yet...


----------



## Hari (Nov 5, 2014)

4:04.17[1:55.xy] 4BLD PB single!
Lost the scramble unfortunately.. My memo was something like this:
VW JD IN SP ME BQ FL KT CA OX GR D -wings (H was solved)
PW B/G SC FU -corners
15 centres(I audio them so I couldn't recall them after the solve)
Sub4 single not too far away


----------



## Cale S (Nov 6, 2014)

YES FINALLY
5BLD - 9:03.52 [3:10]
first sub-10
third scramble of weekly comp
haven't done much 5BLD in a while, my accuracy is really good now


Spoiler: memo



IU QM SV EJ NK AL FO BZ HP TP
FI JR ZV QN MP BO EW AK GL ST CH DH
RE VG DQ NT VM SM
QV CJ PZ
AV IM EN CQ OJ DR GW LS KT ZH T


----------



## Iggy (Nov 6, 2014)

Cale S said:


> YES FINALLY
> 5BLD - 9:03.52 [3:10]
> first sub-10
> third scramble of weekly comp
> ...



Nice!!


----------



## RayLam (Nov 6, 2014)

(20.69),21.57,25.374,(dnf),21.97,avg 22.97,with random orientation but without a box.Really wanna break UWR!but first i gotta make out a box...


----------



## szalejot (Nov 6, 2014)

RayLam said:


> but first i gotta make out a box...



For home practice I use plastic flower pot. It is durable and quite cheap


----------



## mycube (Nov 6, 2014)

Or just use a cube box of a 6x6, it's lage enough that a 3x3 fits in and it's even cheaper than a flower pot


----------



## mycube (Nov 6, 2014)

I wasn't really happy about this accomplishment, I still got no sub30 single :/

30.05 R2 D L2 D F2 D2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 B' L2 D' F L F D B R F'


----------



## STOCKY7 (Nov 6, 2014)

First sub-1:00 3BLD solve! 

56.58 (20.88)


----------



## Iggy (Nov 6, 2014)

mycube said:


> I wasn't really happy about this accomplishment, I still got no sub30 single :/
> 
> 30.05 R2 D L2 D F2 D2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 B' L2 D' F L F D B R F'



Wow so close :/


----------



## CyanSandwich (Nov 7, 2014)

STOCKY7 said:


> First sub-1:00 3BLD solve!
> 
> 56.58 (20.88)


Congrats!

Got a PB mo3
51.82[14.32], 57.11[18.30], 57.84[18.28] = 55.59


----------



## JasonDL13 (Nov 8, 2014)

Second multiblind success ever! After 31 days and 27 attempts! 2/2 13:08.46[6:51.59]

Scrambles:
D2 R2 U2 B' R2 F' R2 F2 L2 B' R U' L D' B' L F R2 U' F2 U' Fw Uw'
B2 R2 D2 U B2 U F2 L2 F' L2 F D B U R' B D2 F2 D Rw Uw2

First success: 16:49.59[11:27.31]
Improvement: -3:41[-4:36]


----------



## STOCKY7 (Nov 8, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Got a PB mo3
> 51.82[14.32], 57.11[18.30], 57.84[18.28] = 55.59



Wow, that's beast man! what method you use?


----------



## h2f (Nov 8, 2014)

First Mbld success in a third attempt: 2/2 in 11:34


----------



## CyanSandwich (Nov 8, 2014)

STOCKY7 said:


> Wow, that's beast man! what method you use?


Thanks. I use Old Pochmann for corners, with some 3-style, and TuRBo for edges.


----------



## CuberM (Nov 8, 2014)

I finally average sub 2 in 3BLD! Im also almost at sub 20 on 4BLD. (These are minutes, not seconds, just for the reference )


----------



## Sessinator (Nov 8, 2014)

Not much time to practice these days, so I was pretty happy to get this single. 

26.42 L2 D B2 D R2 D2 L2 U' F2 R2 D' F' L' D U' B2 L R B' R2 B'

Also, unexpected mo3:

33.38 mo3
1. 33.13 R2 B D2 L2 B' D2 B2 D2 R2 F2 L' U' R2 B2 U' B' D L2 B L
2. 35.25 L' U2 B2 L' B2 D2 U2 R' F2 D' R2 U2 F' D2 B' U2 L D' R
3. 31.75 F2 U' L2 D' F2 L2 D F2 U2 F2 D F L2 R B2 U' F' D2 F' L2 D'


----------



## uyneb2000 (Nov 9, 2014)

First BLD mo3

Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-8
solves/total: 3/3

single
best: 7:16.90
worst: 8:54.87

mean of 3
current: 8:07.34 (σ = 49.05)
best: 8:07.34 (σ = 49.05)

Average: 8:10.25 (σ = 0.00)
Mean: 8:07.34

Time List:
1. 8:54.87+ U2 F2 L2 D B2 F2 R2 D2 U' F2 U2 R B' D R' D B' U' R' D' F' 
2. 7:16.90 U2 B2 U R2 D' F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F R2 U' R D F' L' R B L F 
3. 8:10.25 U F' B' U2 R L2 F' L2 B D F2 R2 U2 F L2 D2 B' R2 B R2


----------



## the super cuber (Nov 9, 2014)

official 5bld 32:15!!


----------



## aashritspidey (Nov 9, 2014)

good Average 
Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-9
solves/total: 5/5

single
best: 40.45
worst: 1:07.14

mean of 3
current: 50.63 (σ = 9.44)
best: 50.63 (σ = 9.44)

avg of 5
current: 56.95 (σ = 3.98)
best: 56.95 (σ = 3.98)

Average: 56.95 (σ = 3.98)
Mean: 55.69

Time List:
1. 1:07.14 L2 D' F2 L2 D' U' B2 L2 D' R2 U B' R D L' U2 L F L' F' Rw2 Uw 
2. 59.41 U2 B2 D' L2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U F U2 R U2 F2 L' D L2 R' F' U Rw Uw2 
3. 52.35 L2 U' R2 D' B2 F2 L2 F2 U L R2 F R2 F' L2 D' F2 D B' Rw Uw2 
4. 59.09 B2 F2 D2 R U2 R2 D2 U2 F2 R U F D' L' U2 B2 F' D' F2 L Rw2 
5. 40.45 R D' R U2 L B D R U F' L2 U B2 L2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 R2 Uw'


----------



## RayLam (Nov 9, 2014)

haha,i finally got my own avg of 12 for 4bld with 2:23.865!Unexpected accuracy


----------



## JasonDL13 (Nov 9, 2014)

4 attempts (almost) in a row with extremely close MBLD to 2/2

First: I did a y2 then realized I was wrong. Then I did a y' instead of y2 and couldn't remember what rotation I did. I continued solving and I was wrong. Everything else was correct though. (1/2 10:48.77[5:59.62])

Second: Okay, this was a failure. (0/2 8:10.77[5:30.13])

Third: Second success ever! (2/2 13:08.46 [6:51.59])

Fourth: I needed to rotate corner G clockwise. But instead of memoing that I said to myself it was piece H. So I ended up with 2 twisted corners. Everything else was correct. (1/2 10:16.03[6:21.88])


----------



## ollicubes (Nov 9, 2014)

New 5BLD pb 12:16.98[5.5x] !


----------



## tseitsei (Nov 9, 2014)

ollicubes said:


> New 5BLD pb 12:16.98[5.5x] !



Nice! Once again I get a worthy opponent at Heureka 

BTW how is MBLD going nowadays?
One of us should break the NR next comp because it is bad. very bad...


----------



## ollicubes (Nov 9, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> Nice! Once again I get a worthy opponent at Heureka
> 
> BTW how is MBLD going nowadays?
> One of us should break the NR next comp because it is bad. very bad...





Haven't practised multiblind very much now but 13/13 is quite normal result ~50min



I do now corners with 3-style mostly. Little pauses just have to practise out.

I think also there is some room for improving 4BLD nr


----------



## tseitsei (Nov 9, 2014)

ollicubes said:


> Haven't practised multiblind very much now but 13/13 is quite normal result ~50min
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice. I intend to attempt 20 or 23 cubes next comp.

Has your 4BLD improved? I'm still pretty much in the 4:20-4:40 range... Sometimes I get close to 4 minutes tough but not that often...

5BLD is usually 11-13min


----------



## ollicubes (Nov 9, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> Nice. I intend to attempt 20 or 23 cubes next comp.
> 
> Has your 4BLD improved? I'm still pretty much in the 4:20-4:40 range... Sometimes I get close to 4 minutes tough but not that often...
> 
> 5BLD is usually 11-13min



Nice! Maybe I should also practise multi and add few cubes.

There's no huge improving happened in 4bld but maybe a bit. 

My 5bld is usually ~13min dnf XD. Have to keep practising.


----------



## Cale S (Nov 9, 2014)

5BLD mo3 - 9:29.92
9:39.12 [3:45], 8:50.64 [3:20], 10:00.00 [3:21]

8:50.64 was my first sub-9


Spoiler



srambles:
Lw2 Uw Bw2 Rw2 R Bw2 Fw2 F2 D2 U2 L R' Fw D' B2 Uw2 Lw D' Dw Uw B2 L2 Bw2 L' F L' D2 Bw D' Uw' Rw2 R Dw Uw2 B D Fw Uw R D2 Fw2 Uw F2 U Fw' Rw2 B Dw' Fw2 Lw2 Rw2 R2 U' L B2 R' Bw2 Uw2 Bw' R 

Uw2 Lw' Rw2 D2 B' L D2 Fw2 U' Lw' Bw Fw' F L' Lw' Rw' R' B2 R2 B2 L' Lw D2 Dw' U B U2 R2 Dw2 U L F2 Rw2 R2 Fw' Lw R2 Dw2 Rw2 B L Lw R2 B2 Uw' Lw2 U F Lw2 Uw' U F2 Uw2 Fw Rw2 U' Fw' U' Rw' R2 

Bw2 L' Rw' R D Dw' L Bw2 Dw Bw' Lw' Bw2 U' Lw2 F Bw R2 D B2 L Uw' D' Rw2 D L2 F2 L' F D Uw2 Fw2 Bw Rw L' Bw R' Bw' Lw D' Bw Rw' D' Uw' Lw Dw' U R' U F' Fw U' D' Bw2 F R2 Uw2 U Fw' F2 Lw2


----------



## Iggy (Nov 9, 2014)

Cale S said:


> 5BLD mo3 - 9:29.92
> 9:39.12 [3:45], 8:50.64 [3:20], 10:00.00 [3:21]
> 
> 8:50.64 was my first sub-9
> ...



Nice, you're improving quickly! :tu


----------



## Sessinator (Nov 9, 2014)

Cale S said:


> 5BLD mo3 - 9:29.92
> 9:39.12 [3:45], 8:50.64 [3:20], 10:00.00 [3:21]
> 
> 8:50.64 was my first sub-9
> ...



Wow, your 5bld progress seems to be going really well! First sub-10 now sub-9 and sub-10 mo3 so soon after. Should be interesting to see where this goes.

Edit: Just saw Iggy's comment on the same thing as well haha.


----------



## Cale S (Nov 10, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Nice, you're improving quickly! :tu





Sessinator said:


> Wow, your 5bld progress seems to be going really well! First sub-10 now sub-9 and sub-10 mo3 so soon after. Should be interesting to see where this goes.


Thanks guys 

6BLD - 25:45.14 [10:10]
second success and on cam
messed up inner wing execution but eventually figured it out
video
didn't film all of memo because my camera stops recording at 20 minutes


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Nov 10, 2014)

10/10 - MBLD - 16:04.15 (PB)

Video can be seen in the video sector later.

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## h2f (Nov 10, 2014)

I've started to learn commutators on corners and I've noticed my memo has improved lately. Today I've made pb 2:22.46 - 30 seconds better than my last pb.


----------



## AJ Blair (Nov 11, 2014)

5/5 MultiBLD in 19:16.06

First 100% success at 5 cubes. My last attempt was 30ish minutes, so memo is a lot better. Excited to keep pushing this, both in terms of time and number of cubes.


----------



## RayLam (Nov 13, 2014)

3bld 19/20,avg 25.205,best avg of 5=23.005,best avg of 12=24.506.(What the hell happened to accuracy???)


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Nov 13, 2014)

Whoop Whoop!

MBLD - 20/20 - 36:29.45

What can i say? Everything i learned in the past was used on this attempt perfectly. I am just happy now.
Michael, dont forget to update the list with my 10/10 in 16:04.15 and this one 

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## CyanSandwich (Nov 13, 2014)

DennisStrehlau said:


> Whoop Whoop!
> 
> MBLD - 20/20 - 36:29.45
> 
> ...


Damn, nice. Going for 30/30 next?


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Nov 14, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> Damn, nice. Going for 30/30 next?



Absolutely


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 14, 2014)

DennisStrehlau said:


> Whoop Whoop!
> 
> MBLD - 20/20 - 36:29.45
> 
> ...



Congratulations, Dennis! It's exciting to see your MultiBLD results! Good luck on your future attempts!


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Nov 14, 2014)

cmhardw said:


> Congratulations, Dennis! It's exciting to see your MultiBLD results! Good luck on your future attempts!



Glad to hear that :tu
Thanks Chris. I will post my 30 cubes attempts here ( or in the failure thread  )

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## Vesper Sword (Nov 14, 2014)

2:46.25 3BLD single. 
Beats old PB by almost 2 minutes!


----------



## the super cuber (Nov 14, 2014)

17/20 multi blind in 82 minutes! this was my first attempt over 14 cubes and was inspired by maskow 
now i just need to get this under 1 hour


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Nov 14, 2014)

20/20 MBLD in 68:55.18


----------



## Myachii (Nov 15, 2014)

First 3BLD success!
God I feel like such a noob posting this in a thread with people talking about 20 cube MultiBLD solves xD
The time was 7 minutes 34.30 seconds


----------



## JasonDL13 (Nov 16, 2014)

Myachii said:


> First 3BLD success!
> God I feel like such a noob posting this in a thread with people talking about 20 cube MultiBLD solves xD
> The time was 7 minutes 34.30 seconds



You shouldn't feel like a noob if your first success was 7:34. Mine was over 14 minutes


----------



## STOCKY7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Myachii said:


> First 3BLD success!
> God I feel like such a noob posting this in a thread with people talking about 20 cube MultiBLD solves xD
> The time was 7 minutes 34.30 seconds



Yo man that's good! I do believe my first was around 7:45, so you beat me!


----------



## TeddyKGB (Nov 16, 2014)

1:04.74 BLD PB...


----------



## tseitsei (Nov 16, 2014)

4BLD PB 3:52.51[1:49.71] 

With double parity also so could have been sub-3:40 without parities but still awesome solve 

Also got another sub-11 5bld solve 10:58.xx
Sub-10 seems quite impossible still tough...


----------



## Cale S (Nov 17, 2014)

5BLD - 8:45.75 [3:15] 
third sub-9
also a 9:33.08 with 2:59 memo, first success with sub-3 memo

not an accomplishment: 5BLD DNF - 7:59.81 [2:59]
off by 8 wings, 4 corners, and 4 midges, so I probably forgot to do one move some time after I solved centers


----------



## JasonDL13 (Nov 17, 2014)

My 4th attempt of 3 cube MBLD was a success!

3/3 17:00.14[11:56.80]

Also awesome because here are some of my previous attempts:

22:25.97 [15:58.57] 
20:38.88 [14:44.70] 
~27 [~20]

Time went down 5 minutes 

Video here: http://www.bit.ly/JasonDL13MBLD3


----------



## Berd (Nov 17, 2014)

JasonDL13 said:


> My 4th attempt of 3 cube MBLD was a success!
> 
> 3/3 17:00.14[11:56.80]
> 
> ...



Nice! I'm gonna try a 3/3 - fancy a race?


----------



## TeddyKGB (Nov 19, 2014)

4BLD PB - 16:21.77


----------



## Cale S (Nov 20, 2014)

4BLD mo3 - 3:53.74
3:51.71, 3:59.11, 3:50.40


Spoiler



1. 3:51.71 D2 Fw2 B D F2 R' D2 B2 U' B U' Uw2 B L2 R2 B L' F' Fw L2 D' L2 U2 B Fw' L2 F U D2 F' B D U F2 B2 R2 Uw' F2 D U' 
2. 3:59.11 F D2 Fw D2 L' Uw D L' Fw' Rw L2 Fw Uw Rw Fw D2 Fw' F2 Uw' F' D L' Rw' U' R U D' Rw' R Fw Rw' B' D2 L2 B Uw' D2 Rw' Uw F' 
3. 3:50.40 R2 Fw2 Uw' F2 B' U2 B2 U2 D' Uw B2 D' L2 Fw U' R Uw2 U2 L' Fw2 Rw F D' Rw' Uw B L D' Uw L' Rw Uw' U Rw' B' L2 R2 Uw' D' L'



3:21.77 pb single, second sub-NAR, 1:01 memo


Spoiler



scramble: F Rw B2 Fw2 F D2 Rw Uw' R' Rw' F L2 U2 Uw' L R' Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 F' U F2 B2 U' R' Rw2 U' F Rw L B' R' D' B' U' L F' L2 U2 R'



also got 3:34.77 and 4:01.85 successes in the session


----------



## Ollie (Nov 20, 2014)

@CalesS What's your execution method? It still seems like you could cut a LOT of time off


----------



## A Leman (Nov 20, 2014)

MBLD 21/21 48:26.

Technically my first subMaskow, but he could crush this nowadays. Now, I'll start trying 26 cubes.


----------



## EMI (Nov 20, 2014)

A Leman said:


> MBLD 21/21 48:26.
> 
> Technically my first subMaskow, but he could crush this nowadays. Now, I'll start trying 26 cubes.



That's very good. Is Multi BLD your main event?


----------



## A Leman (Nov 20, 2014)

EMI said:


> That's very good. Is Multi BLD your main event?



Recently, MBLD has been my main focus for cubing but I spend more time memorizing other things.

Cale S, you're getting really good at 4BLD, 5BLD!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Nov 20, 2014)

A Leman said:


> MBLD 21/21 48:26.
> 
> Technically my first subMaskow, but he could crush this nowadays. Now, I'll start trying 26 cubes.


Nice. UWR for 21 cubes. I've been going for it haha but I think I'll just take it slow until I get a 21/21.


----------



## Ollie (Nov 21, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> Nice. UWR for 21 cubes. I've been going for it haha but I think I'll just take it slow until I get a 21/21.



Not sure about UWR, I remember doing a rushed attempt of 21/21 in 29:xx last year, but I was practicing in secret  I'm sure Maskow had a 27:xx


----------



## CyanSandwich (Nov 21, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Not sure about UWR, I remember doing a rushed attempt of 21/21 in 29:xx last year, but I was practicing in secret  I'm sure Maskow had a 27:xx


Oh. Well I'm just going off of this: http://www.mzrg.com/rubik/multi.shtml


----------



## Ollie (Nov 21, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> Oh. Well I'm just going off of this: http://www.mzrg.com/rubik/multi.shtml



Oh cool, didn't know this was still being updated (somewhat)


----------



## qqwref (Nov 21, 2014)

Yeah, I try to keep on top of any multi achievements I see, but I'm sure there are some I miss (or that don't get published at all, like your practice attempts )


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Nov 21, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Not sure about UWR, I remember doing a rushed attempt of 21/21 in 29:xx last year, but I was practicing in secret  I'm sure Maskow had a 27:xx


What's your unofficial MBLD PB?


----------



## Ollie (Nov 21, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> What's your unofficial MBLD PB?


 29/30 in 1:00:00


----------



## mycube (Nov 21, 2014)

some 3bld pbs 
Best average of 5: 39.09
7-11 - 36.48 (35.48) 38.21 42.58 (51.32)

Best average of 12: DNF
3-14 - 38.90 (35.36) DNF 57.65 36.48 35.48 38.21 42.58 51.32 (DNF) 43.51 44.33
would have been ~43 avg of 12. solves 7 - 9 give a 36.72 mean


----------



## Ollie (Nov 21, 2014)

Damn, cold hands, cool solution though - 21.96[7.xx] (y' x') D' B' L' U' B' U' D' F2 R B F U F B L' F U2 R2 U F2 L' D R2 L' F

x y memo
z U2 R U2 R' U2 R' U' R U R U' R' U2 R' U2 R U z'
[U, L D2 L']
[y' x': R U' R', D2]
R U' F2 U R' U' R F2 R' U
z2 R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 M u2 M u2 z2
u' M u2 M u'
z' U2 M' U' M' U' M' U' M' U


----------



## Cale S (Nov 22, 2014)

4BLD avg5 - 3:50.97 with 3:40.01 mo3
3:59.20, 3:28.89, 4:04.81, 3:26.32, DNF(3:10.36)

first 5 solves today, and no breaks between solves like I usually do


Spoiler: memo times + scrambles



1. 3:59.20[1:29 memo] L2 B' R' Rw2 L2 Uw2 Rw' D2 R2 F L2 D R' Rw F2 B2 R' F L' D L' Rw F' Rw B2 Uw2 L' U' Uw Rw' R2 Uw2 R Rw2 B L' Fw2 Uw' R' B2 
2. 3:28.89[1:07 memo] U B R2 Rw B' Fw D L2 Rw' F2 Fw' Uw' B2 Uw R' B2 U' Uw F' Uw2 R2 U Rw' Fw R2 D L F Fw R Uw' B' Fw' F U Rw R' D U B 
3. 4:04.81[1:32 memo] L' R2 F2 R Uw2 F' Rw2 Fw Rw' D R2 D L2 U' D2 B2 L Uw' U2 Rw' Fw U' L' Fw B R F' D R Uw' U2 Fw U' D2 Rw' F2 R' Fw' U2 Rw' 
4. (3:26.32[1:15 memo]) U' F' B' Fw2 R2 D' F' Rw2 L2 R' B D2 F' Fw Rw L' R2 B2 D' B2 U L' U R' Fw Uw2 L Fw2 D F Fw D F' R Uw D2 Fw' L2 Uw Rw' 
5. (DNF(3:10.36)) L2 Fw2 Rw U' Rw2 B' U2 B' F Uw Fw U2 R' B D F' Uw D F U D B' R' F2 Uw' Rw2 L D Fw' Uw' D Rw2 D2 Rw' D2 Fw' R' Uw' L B





Ollie said:


> @CalesS What's your execution method? It still seems like you could cut a LOT of time off


centers - mostly comms but sometimes I have to use U2
wings - advanced r2 with a few comms
corners - OP with some comms


----------



## Berd (Nov 22, 2014)

2:05.42 3BLD PB


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Nov 23, 2014)

1:29.28[41.75] D L2 F2 U2 B2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 L2 R B2 L D' B L2 U L F L 

9''|5'

First sub 1:30 with full corner comms. Reasonably lucky, but memo was fairly normal.


----------



## Ollie (Nov 23, 2014)

TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> 1:29.28[41.75] D L2 F2 U2 B2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 L2 R B2 L D' B L2 U L F L
> 
> 9''|5'
> 
> First sub 1:30 with full corner comms. Reasonably lucky, but memo was fairly normal.



Good job bro


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm coming for your NRs (maybe in a year's time).


----------



## Cale S (Nov 23, 2014)

3BLD avg5 - 48.01
(DNF), (44.27), 49.03, 45.27, 49.73


Spoiler



1. (DNF)	F B' U R' U2 B R L2 U B2 R B' D2 U2 B L F2 L2 R F L F2 L2 D2 R
2. (44.27)	B' R F2 U F' R L2 D2 B R2 B2 L B' D2 B2 U2 R2 B' U R2 L' U D F2 U2
3. 49.03	U' R2 D L D' R B2 D L2 F U' F2 R2 B' U D2 B L2 B2 F' U L2 D2 R2 L2
4. 45.27	B U' R L2 D2 R D2 L' B' L2 R2 B U D B2 F D F2 L' D' F' D2 R U2 F
5. 49.73	U2 B' D' B' D2 U2 R2 U2 B' U D2 B2 F U F' R L2 B' L' B' F' L' R2 B U2

done on ttw


----------



## TeddyKGB (Nov 23, 2014)

Official MBLD PB - 7/8 46:40.00


----------



## AJ Blair (Nov 24, 2014)

Official MBLD PB - 8/9 51:15

The fourth cube was off by a 3-cycle as a result of an execution error. The last two letter pairs were QE TA, which I memo'd as Queen Elizabeth Ta, but executed at QN (Queen) TA instead. Official PB by 6 points, so I'll take it.


----------



## tseitsei (Nov 24, 2014)

3:46.10[1:31.45] U R f L B' D' B F U2 u f' u B' U D' u B2 U u2 F U u2 r D U2 f2 B' r2 L' F U' R2 B' F' D r2 L2 R U' F 
New PB!

centers/wings/corners=14/24/6' (+PLL parity at the and)

Nice solve! memo PB by 7 seconds and execution was nice also (just a slight, maybe around 5-10 seconds, recall issue during centers) ~2:15


----------



## ollicubes (Nov 25, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> 3:46.10[1:31.45] U R f L B' D' B F U2 u f' u B' U D' u B2 U u2 F U u2 r D U2 f2 B' r2 L' F U' R2 B' F' D r2 L2 R U' F
> New PB!
> 
> centers/wings/corners=14/24/6' (+PLL parity at the and)
> ...




Nice! I got 3:58.63 with that scramble. ~0.4s slower than my pb. I had one ~5 second pause there


----------



## tseitsei (Nov 25, 2014)

ollicubes said:


> Nice! I got 3:58.63 with that scramble. ~0.4s slower than my pb. I had one ~5 second pause there



Can you break NR next comp?
I should be able to but well...comp and pressure and failing and stuff so can't be sure but I should be able to get something like 4:15 quite consistently.

How is you MBLD by the way?
My cubes just arrived today so I'm gonna start practising MBLD A LOT now. I hope to be able to try 21 cubes @ Heureka in 2½ weeks...

5BLD is still way to fast for me... I still only have 2 sub11 successes and not even close DNFs that are any faster...


----------



## Goosly (Nov 25, 2014)

Just got my first sub-10 on 4BLD... First attempt since a competition 3 weeks ago, where I DNF'd all of my attempts with 2 unsolved pieces


----------



## ollicubes (Nov 25, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> Can you break NR next comp?
> I should be able to but well...comp and pressure and failing and stuff so can't be sure but I should be able to get something like 4:15 quite consistently.
> 
> How is you MBLD by the way?
> ...




On 4bld quite same with u. I should be able to break it but yeah.. Pressure..

Haven't practised multi for a while. I somehow lost my entuasism a bit to multi, because so bad attemps... 

My times on 5bld is usually 10:xz but almoust every time I have forgot do one move setup somewhere during solve but gonna practise them out.


----------



## tseitsei (Nov 25, 2014)

ollicubes said:


> On 4bld quite same with u. I should be able to break it but yeah.. Pressure..
> 
> Haven't practised multi for a while. I somehow lost my entuasism a bit to multi, because so bad attemps...
> 
> My times on 5bld is usually 10:xz but almoust every time I have forgot do one move setup somewhere during solve but gonna practise them out.



So we have to compete for 4bld nr again  That's fun... some added pressure.

Just did my first attempt with 21 cubes.
Didn't go well...
Time was 1:01:37.xy and 6 cubes were dnf :/
Real result would have been 14/21 in 1:00:00.00 so yeah... Needs more practise.
I'm trying to do an attempt per day now for a while...


----------



## Sessinator (Nov 26, 2014)

29.84 3BLD mo3 

1. 28.50 B2 U L2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B L2 F' L B' U F2 L R' F'
2. 27.43 D' R2 D' B2 L2 D2 B2 D L2 D' B' U L' U' R2 U2 R D' R2
3. 33.60 D' L2 D' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 B2 L2 U' B' F' R2 U B F D' L'

Still M2...


----------



## Iggy (Nov 26, 2014)

Sessinator said:


> 29.84 3BLD mo3
> 
> 1. 28.50 B2 U L2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B L2 F' L B' U F2 L R' F'
> 2. 27.43 D' R2 D' B2 L2 D2 B2 D L2 D' B' U L' U' R2 U2 R D' R2
> ...



 nice!


----------



## Berd (Nov 26, 2014)

Sessinator said:


> 29.84 3BLD mo3
> 
> 1. 28.50 B2 U L2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B L2 F' L B' U F2 L R' F'
> 2. 27.43 D' R2 D' B2 L2 D2 B2 D L2 D' B' U L' U' R2 U2 R D' R2
> ...


Incredible!


----------



## tseitsei (Nov 26, 2014)

Average of 5: 4:10.02
1. 4:01.23[1:46.34] 
2. (DNF(4:49.39)[2:09.27]) 
3. 3:59.17[1:44.21] 
4. 4:29.65[4:29.15] 
5. (3:53.91[1:38.79]) 

Last 3 make a 4:07.58 mo3 

Both new PBs


----------



## ollicubes (Nov 26, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> Average of 5: 4:10.02
> 1. 4:01.23[1:46.34]
> 2. (DNF(4:49.39)[2:09.27])
> 3. 3:59.17[1:44.21]
> ...




 GJ!


----------



## tseitsei (Nov 26, 2014)

****** YEAH I'm good today 

5BLD PB!!!!!
9:34.34[4:01.97] f L' u b B' U R2 U f R2 u2 r D2 R2 f2 u B D l f' F' R2 B f L' R b D2 r' B' f l2 f B U D R b' u U' B U' d' R' F2 B' b2 U2 L2 F2 L B2 l' D' L2 b2 D' F l' r2 

Easy scramble but I don't care 

First sub-10 and first sub-NR also

P.S. Aochuang is good


----------



## Iggy (Nov 26, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> ****** YEAH I'm good today
> 
> 5BLD PB!!!!!
> 9:34.34[4:01.97] f L' u b B' U R2 U f R2 u2 r D2 R2 f2 u B D l f' F' R2 B f L' R b D2 r' B' f l2 f B U D R b' u U' B U' d' R' F2 B' b2 U2 L2 F2 L B2 l' D' L2 b2 D' F l' r2
> ...



Nice!


----------



## Username (Nov 26, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> ****** YEAH I'm good today
> 
> 5BLD PB!!!!!
> 9:34.34[4:01.97] f L' u b B' U R2 U f R2 u2 r D2 R2 f2 u B D l f' F' R2 B f L' R b D2 r' B' f l2 f B U D R b' u U' B U' d' R' F2 B' b2 U2 L2 F2 L B2 l' D' L2 b2 D' F l' r2
> ...



what 

notbad


----------



## Sessinator (Nov 26, 2014)

Iggy said:


> nice!





Berd said:


> Incredible!



Thanks! Just went through the scrambles again to check it out. The 28 and 33 done with M2 though on the 27 the first cycle (DF -> FU -> LB) and probably another cycle (DF -> UL -> FL) were done with comms. Still overwhelmingly M2. Can't wait to make the full switch (early 2015?).


----------



## SirWaffle (Nov 27, 2014)

finalllllllly, 2/2 multi Have had so many close attempts, closest being off by an M slice

1. 8:05.19 
1) B' D2 B' D2 R2 D2 B' F2 L2 F' R' F2 R' F D' L' R U' F 
2) R2 F2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 D F2 R2 D2 L' D U2 R' F D' R2 B L








2/3 multi In 14:28, actually quite happy with it because it was my first try at using the journey method and it worked out quite well! 

2/3 in 10:56, actually quite happy with this, considering it almost beats my 2/2 attempt from yesterday.


----------



## Tao Yu (Nov 28, 2014)

*3BLD: 29.549* 
L2 D B2 D' R2 U' R2 U' F2 U B2 L' U B U2 R2 D2 B2 U2 L U' (6/10')

It's been a long time since I've gotten a sub 30. I should really practise.


----------



## Sessinator (Nov 29, 2014)

So this happened. Much excitement ensued. 

3BLD 
(6|8'')
24.06	D2 F' B' R B L' R D' F L D' F R U' D2 B' F2 R B U' R' D2 U' L2 R'


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Nov 29, 2014)

Sessinator said:


> So this happened. Much excitement ensued.
> 
> 3BLD
> (6|8'')
> 24.06	D2 F' B' R B L' R D' F L D' F R U' D2 B' F2 R B U' R' D2 U' L2 R'


Wow, nice. Video pls. And when you get the chance, NAR pls.


----------



## Sessinator (Nov 29, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Wow, nice. Video pls. And when you get the chance, NAR pls.



Thanks! Only sub NAR single thus far. Also I need to switch to full 3style, this is getting sort of silly now.

Reconstruction of the 24.06 3BLD


Spoiler



Scramble: D2 F' B' R B L' R D' F L D' F R U' D2 B' F2 R B U' R' D2 U' L2 R'

y memo

*Edges: *
U R U' M2 U R' U'
U R2 U' M2 U R2 U'
M2
R' U R U' M2 U R' U' R

M U2 M U2
x' U L U' M2 U L' U' x
U L' U' M' U L U' M

y’
L D x M U M U M U2 M' U M' U M' U2 x’ D' L'
y2 

*Corners:*
R U' L2 U R' U' L2 U 
y' x R U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2 x'
z' D R U R' D' R U' R


----------



## Iggy (Nov 30, 2014)

Sessinator said:


> Thanks! Only sub NAR single thus far. Also I need to switch to full 3style, this is getting sort of silly now.
> 
> Reconstruction of the 24.06 3BLD
> 
> ...



Nice 

Also
http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=727&cat=16&rnd=2

wat


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 1, 2014)

20/21 MBLD 56:58.04

best time AND best accuracy so far!

Tried to memo faster and review a little more in the time that I saved. Worked nicely and there were no big recall issues. Only DNF was edge cycle executed in the wrong direction.
AWESOME result for me


----------



## Iggy (Dec 1, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> 20/21 MBLD 56:58.04
> 
> best time AND best accuracy so far!
> 
> ...



Nice!


----------



## Randomno (Dec 2, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> 20/21 MBLD 56:58.04
> 
> best time AND best accuracy so far!
> 
> ...



19/19 or above would put you 7th in the world. Hope you get it some time.


----------



## SirWaffle (Dec 2, 2014)

1:28 3bld single with 26 memo  

1. 1:28.93 R' L D F2 B D F R' D' L' D2 L2 D L2 F2 R2 D L2 D L2


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Dec 2, 2014)

Achievement:
I learned Pochmman from Badmephisto but still don't really comprehend the breaking into a new cycle and corners part.


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 2, 2014)

Randomno said:


> 19/19 or above would put you 7th in the world. Hope you get it some time.



Yeah I know and I have a comp coming in 2 weeks (13.12.-14.12.)  . I hope to get something like that done there. Top10 in the world would be nice...


----------



## CHJ (Dec 2, 2014)

4BLD PB 3:17.71 (1:18)
only took a year to beat my last PB 
u' R F' L F2 f' u U2 F u' f u' L' D F' r' B r f B F2 r' R2 D' f' R' B D R F B R' L u2 R2 u2 D' L' B' F'


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 2, 2014)

Good job Collin.


----------



## SirWaffle (Dec 4, 2014)

new pb 1:14.46 B2 R2 D2 F2 U' R2 U R2 U2 B2 U2 R' F2 U B D F' R2 F2 D L'


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Dec 4, 2014)

First full 3BLD solve!


----------



## Berd (Dec 4, 2014)

4/4 MBLD in 23:33. Only took me 3 attempts! On to 5 now!


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 4, 2014)

3:50.01 4BLD 2nd best time ever 

(Also got a 3:43.xy DNF by 3 wings  )


----------



## Riley (Dec 5, 2014)

26.91 3BLD. First sub-30 in a really long time...

L2 F2 D2 R U2 R2 D2 F2 R F2 L D' L F' L B2 D F U' R'


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 5, 2014)

So this happened...

8:32.54[4:15.18] b' r l2 B' F' U d2 B b' L2 B2 F' u' f' U2 L U' L' r' D r U d2 R2 D' R2 U' D' b L' u r L U' B L2 l' B2 R U' l2 u2 F r2 u U D' r R U2 L' B D' r B2 u2 l2 L F2 R 

Don't know how it happened tough. Only 3rd sub-10 ever 

Memo was fast but execution and recall was amazingly good for me.

Scramble was lol-lucky but still amazing 

Scramble was +centers/midges/xcenters/wings/corners = 18/12/14(holy s**t! )/22 (all in one cycle and one wing solved...)/4'


----------



## TeddyKGB (Dec 5, 2014)

I got my first 5BLD success on my 4th attempt - 36:15.62


----------



## ollicubes (Dec 5, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> So this happened...
> 
> 8:32.54[4:15.18] b' r l2 B' F' U d2 B b' L2 B2 F' u' f' U2 L U' L' r' D r U d2 R2 D' R2 U' D' b L' u r L U' B L2 l' B2 R U' l2 u2 F r2 u U D' r R U2 L' B D' r B2 u2 l2 L F2 R
> 
> ...




Awesome! I got 9:28.53 on that scramble. It's new pb but not sure can I count this because stolen scramble...


----------



## suushiemaniac (Dec 5, 2014)

PB average of 12 w/ PB average of 5 inside  last two solves were extremely safe...

Best average of 5: 41.80
6-10 - (36.94) (50.98) 42.47 45.66 37.27

Best average of 12: 48.21
4-15 - 38.08 48.65 (36.94) 50.98 42.47 45.66 37.27 50.19 44.28 (DNF) 1:01.84 1:02.63

1. DNF L2 F2 U' B2 R2 U2 F2 U B2 L2 U R' F2 U L B R' L D L F'
2. 56.59 U2 B2 D2 B2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 L2 B2 R' B' U2 B2 D2 B' U2 L2 U L
3. DNF U2 B2 U F2 L2 D B2 U' B2 F2 D2 F D2 F U B D' R' F2 D U2
4. 38.08 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 U R2 D' R' F R2 U R' B F2 D2 R2 L
5. 48.65 L2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D' L2 U' L B R' U2 B L2 D B R2 B'
6. 36.94 U2 R2 F2 D L2 U' B2 R2 U B2 R2 F R F2 D R' B' L D2 L'
7. 50.98 R2 U L2 D' F2 U2 L2 B2 U R2 B2 R B' F2 L' B' D' L' F' D' U L'
8. 42.47 L2 U2 R2 U' R2 D R2 D2 B2 U' R' D F U2 F2 L F' R B' L2 U'
9. 45.66 D R2 U' B2 R2 L2 U L2 U' R2 F2 L' D' R U L' D L2 B' U' L2
10. 37.27 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 L2 D B2 R2 D2 L' U R' L F U' L' U' L B2 U'
11. 50.19 D' R2 F2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D F L2 D F' U R L' D F R'
12. 44.28 B2 D' B2 U L2 D B2 D2 B2 D2 R D' B U' B D2 L' D U2 L2
13. DNF U' F2 L2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 F' D2 U L2 B2 F' L B F' D2
14. 1:01.84 F2 L2 U' B2 L2 F2 U' R2 U R2 U2 L' F2 U' F' R D B L' D' R2 U
15. 1:02.63 B2 L2 D' B2 U R2 F2 U' R2 B2 D' B' U2 R L2 F' D B' F' L2 F


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Dec 6, 2014)

First full BLD! yay!


----------



## Hari (Dec 7, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ur1S8-BBfVE
Got this nice 32 sec 3BLD single a few days back! One of my top3 solves as of now..


----------



## JasonDL13 (Dec 7, 2014)

After a long break of BLD (~3 days) I went to go do a MBLD. But I realized my camera was dead. So I did a single 3BLD solve:

1:57.99[58.75] - Memo time was really good. I usually don't sub 1:15 very often. First sub 2. Method: OP/OP


----------



## CHJ (Dec 8, 2014)

Just joined sub3, if you look at the scramble, you'll see why

4BLD PB 2:59.92 (1:08)

F' L2 u B' D F2 B2 u B L2 u B R2 U' B f D' f' F2 L' D' L B U D2 F2 B' R2 B f2 u2 L' U' L' D B' R2 F2 L r2


----------



## Cale S (Dec 9, 2014)

WHAT

4BLD - 2:58.55
first sub-3, pb by 23 seconds, and scramble wasn't even very lucky (memo was 15/22/8)
memo was around 1:15, execution was REALLY good


Spoiler: scramble



Fw Rw F2 Uw B Fw F' L2 D2 L Uw R2 Rw' D R L2 Fw' F2 L' Rw' F2 Fw D F R' Rw F2 Uw' D F2 R' Uw2 L' U R F2 B Fw' D L2



Reconstruction


----------



## Iggy (Dec 9, 2014)

^ GJ both of you, welcome to the club


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 9, 2014)

Wow! Congrats on the sub-3 pbs Cale and CHJ!


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 9, 2014)

19/21 MBLD in 58:47

I can now do 21 cubes in under one hour practically every time. 
However my accuracy is quite unstable still... usually 3-6 cubes are wrong. I'm confident I can make my accuracy better this week to crush the previous NR on sunday
I expect to get at least 15 points on sunday and maybe even more


----------



## ollicubes (Dec 9, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> 19/21 MBLD in 58:47
> 
> I can now do 21 cubes in under one hour practically every time.
> However my accuracy is quite unstable still... usually 3-6 cubes are wrong. I'm confident I can make my accuracy better this week to crush the previous NR on sunday
> I expect to get at least 15 points on sunday and maybe even more




I believe u can do it!


----------



## SirWaffle (Dec 10, 2014)

5/6 41:19.04. Editing video now






1. 41:19.04 
1) R U2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U2 L' D2 B2 L' B' D' F D' B' R U B' R B' 
2) D R2 U2 R2 U' B2 R2 D F2 U2 B2 L B' F2 U R U F2 D U' R' 
3) B R2 B2 R' D F' R' F2 L B L2 U2 D2 F' D2 R2 L2 F' B2 D2 
4) L2 F2 R2 U' B2 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 R2 B' L2 U' R U B R' F L2 R 
5) R L' D F' B R' B R2 U B R' B2 D2 F2 B2 R L U2 R B2 R' 
6) U' L2 D2 R2 U' R2 B2 D2 U' F2 U B L F D2 R D' L D' U2 R'

edit: 4/6 37:05.45


----------



## Ollie (Dec 10, 2014)

First 5 attempts at 4BLD in two months:

2:54.84, 2:42.64, 2:30.66, 2:32.61, 2:52.25 = *2:42.50 Ao5* with no breaks

My memo is a bit slower than it used to be [1:00-1:20] and I've forgotten most of my cool algs, but overall not too bad. A new WR in a few weeks doesn't seem too far off (although I'll probably DNF/aim for <2:30 Mo3)


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 10, 2014)

Ollie said:


> First 5 attempts at 4BLD in two months:
> 
> 2:54.84, 2:42.64, 2:30.66, 2:32.61, 2:52.25 = 2:42.50 Ao5 with no breaks
> 
> My memo is a bit slower than it used to be [1:00-1:20] and I've forgotten most of my cool algs, but overall not too bad. A new WR in a few weeks doesn't seem too far off (although I'll probably DNF/*aim for <2:30 Mo3*)



Just forget this it's unofficial anyway and go for crazy single  Sub-2 would be nice


----------



## SirWaffle (Dec 11, 2014)

Hell yes! 8/8 47:04.67


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 11, 2014)

21/21 MBLD in 56:38.92 

Feels good... And right before the official comp next weekend 
Hopefully I can do the same on Sunday. That would put me 5th in the world


----------



## ollicubes (Dec 11, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> 21/21 MBLD in 56:38.92
> 
> Feels good... And right before the official comp next weekend
> Hopefully I can do the same on Sunday. That would put me 5th in the world




Wow... :O GJ


----------



## CyanSandwich (Dec 11, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> 21/21 MBLD in 56:38.92
> 
> Feels good... And right before the official comp next weekend
> Hopefully I can do the same on Sunday. That would put me 5th in the world


Damn, you've surpassed me. Motivation!
Haha congrats though, really nicely done. Good luck for the comp.


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 11, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> Damn, you've surpassed me. Motivation!
> Haha congrats though, really nicely done. Good luck for the comp.



Thanks!

And you better get practising if you want to beat me. Christmas holidays are coming and I plan to add another set of 4 cubes to my multi during that  We'll see how that goes tough. It's getting quite hard for me to do it faster than I'm doing already... Needs just some getting used to I think...


----------



## Tao Yu (Dec 11, 2014)

Best 3BLD session in a long time. 

Session average: 46.77 (10/12)
Best: 30.25
Worst: 01:12.64

1. 47.08 R2 U2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 U' R2 D2 B2 L' D B' F D2 L R B' U2 B2 
2. 30.25 B R' B2 D2 F R' D2 R' F' U D' R2 B2 D' B2 U F2 U2 F2 
3. 41.38 D R2 L' U2 D' R2 F' R' B U F R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 B D2 R2 
4. DNF D F R' B2 R U2 F2 U' B' D' R' B2 U2 F2 R' D2 R B2 R2 L' F2 
5. 01:12.64 D2 R D R2 L' F' D2 R D' F U2 D R2 L2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 
6. 39.93 U D R' U' L2 U' L' D R' F U2 R2 F' R2 D2 F2 U2 L2 U2 
7. 43.59 R2 U2 L2 U' B2 D2 L2 U B2 U2 L2 F' L U2 L2 F' U F L' B2 F2 
8. DNF L2 B2 R' F U' L D B U2 F U2 R2 U2 F2 B2 L2 D' B2 U' R2 L2 
9. 01:01.48 D2 B2 R F2 L D2 R2 D2 R U2 R' D B U F' D' R' B2 L U' 
10. 32.56 D' B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 U R2 B2 L D2 F' R' F2 U' R' U2 F' R 
11. 38.54 B2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U' B' D R' U' B2 L' U F2 D' 
12. 01:00.26 U' R2 F U2 L2 F' L D2 R F U' L2 F2 D L2 F2 R2 F2 D' L2 D 

Best mo3 was 39.57


----------



## h2f (Dec 11, 2014)

Finally 4bld success: 30:58.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 11, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> 21/21 MBLD in 56:38.92
> 
> Feels good... And right before the official comp next weekend
> Hopefully I can do the same on Sunday. That would put me 5th in the world



Nice and good luck


----------



## Ollie (Dec 12, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> 21/21 MBLD in 56:38.92
> 
> Feels good... And right before the official comp next weekend
> Hopefully I can do the same on Sunday. That would put me 5th in the world



awesome job  I was hoping you'd get this soon!


----------



## Rainbow Flash (Dec 12, 2014)

Yes, I finally solved my 2x2 blindfolded, and without writing anything down! Next up, 3x3...

Rainbow Flash


----------



## Iggy (Dec 12, 2014)

Did some 3BLD and managed to get a pretty good mo3 lol

Mean of 3: 34.56
1. 32.10 D2 L2 R2 B R2 F2 R2 F U2 L2 B' D' R D2 B' F2 L F' L2 U R 
2. 31.07 D2 F U2 D R' D2 F U D' B2 R2 F2 R' D2 B2 D2 R D2 R2 F2 
3. 40.52 F2 L B2 L' F2 R B2 D2 B2 R B U' R U' L R2 D' U2 B R


----------



## Rainbow Flash (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm a noob in BLD, but I blindsolved my 2x2 in 3.34 minutes.


----------



## Rainbow Flash (Dec 12, 2014)

...and now 2.54 min.


----------



## Ollie (Dec 12, 2014)

(2:20.90), 2:11.38, 2:01.00, 2:12.43, (2:00.76) = *2:08.27 Ao5* and *2:04.73 Mo3*



Spoiler



I did a LOT of crap solves before getting this


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 13, 2014)

Ollie said:


> (2:20.90), 2:11.38, 2:01.00, 2:12.43, (2:00.76) = *2:08.27 Ao5* and *2:04.73 Mo3*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Could you try to upload a sub 2:00? That would be really awesome to see


----------



## Tao Yu (Dec 13, 2014)

3BLD 35.31 avg5, 33.23 mo3

38.74, DNF, 34.66, (32.51), 32.52

Probably PBs. I can't remember what they were anymore. Next solve was a 32.96 DNF because I didn't see that the RF edge was flipped (how could you miss that?)

I'm beginning to enjoy BLD again. 



Spoiler



Average of. 5: 35.31
Best: 32.51
Worst: 38.74
1. 32.52 L2 B2 U' B2 D F2 R2 F2 U F2 U R D U R F L' F' U2 F2 U2 
2. 32.51 F2 D B2 U B2 L2 R2 D F2 D' B2 L D L' B' D2 F L' F' U B2 
3. 34.66 R U2 R2 U2 L' B2 L2 F2 R' B2 U2 F' D B F L2 U2 F' D' L' B' 
4. DNF F2 D2 L' D2 L F2 L2 D2 L' D2 B2 D' L R B F2 D2 F2 D F' R2 
5. 38.74 D2 L2 R2 B2 D2 B L2 F' U2 L' B2 D F2 U2 B' L D' B U2 F' 

Registered with Speedtimer


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 13, 2014)

4:15.07 4bld NR! 

Also it's on video


----------



## SirWaffle (Dec 13, 2014)

9/10 multi Bld 56:10.64

messed up the one cube by doing an extra R move during parity.


----------



## Hari (Dec 13, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> 4:15.07 4bld NR!
> 
> Also it's on video



Congrats!


----------



## Username (Dec 13, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> 4:15.07 4bld NR!
> 
> Also it's on video



Video Here


----------



## Cale S (Dec 14, 2014)

5BLD - 8:39.35 [3:14]
execution was good, but wing memo was fail and I can still do a lot better
on cam, but video is too terrible so not uploading


----------



## AJ Blair (Dec 14, 2014)

59.59 Single, 1:27.81 Mo3.

Mean of 3: 1:27.81
1. 1:19.27 R2 B2 U' F2 D' B2 F2 R2 B2 D2 U' B L B2 F' D' B U' B2 F2 L
2. 59.59 B' D' F R U F' R F B L' F U2 L2 B L2 B' R2 U2 F2 R2 B' 
3. 2:04.58 U' L2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 D' F2 U2 R' F2 D' F' R2 D2 U B' R' B 

Mega PB's.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 14, 2014)

Been working on not reviewing 4BLD centers recently, managed to get a 3:00.25 success 

Must get back that AsR...


----------



## Username (Dec 14, 2014)

2/2 official multi in 6 minutes and some seconds. Comp pb


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 14, 2014)

Accomplishment: Finally got an official mo3.

Failure: It still sucks... 53.33s last solve was sup-1


----------



## SirWaffle (Dec 14, 2014)

15/16 multi bld in 1:46:54.59, one cube was off by two edges


----------



## CHJ (Dec 14, 2014)

Decided to practice coz of this one 'ere ^ <3 

10/10 MBLD 34:26.37 (23:00), there is video imma be posting to me youtube however i flopped at the camera angle so you cant see my face 

1) U' B2 U' L2 D' B2 D L2 U' F2 D2 B' F' U2 L U' B2 R2 D2 F L2 
2) R L B' L2 U' D R' U2 F D2 L2 B2 U' D2 F2 L2 U' R2 U' 
3) B' D F' D R2 U2 L U' D2 B R2 L2 U L2 D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U' R2 
4) D' F2 D' B2 F2 D' R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F R' B' L2 R D' L2 D2 F R 
5) L B2 U2 R' B2 U2 L' B2 L R' B' U' F' R' F2 R2 D F' L F' 
6) B2 D U L2 D' F2 D F2 L2 R2 F' L D R2 B' F L' B' F' U' R 
7) U2 R U2 L' R D2 F2 R2 D2 B2 F' L' U L D2 F' D2 R F' R 
8) R2 F2 D' F2 U R2 D U F2 D' B2 L' D' F' D F D B' F' D L' 
9) D2 B2 R2 B' L2 U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 L' U L D' L2 R B2 F' D F2 
10) D2 L2 D L' B' L' F R' F B2 L2 U' F2 L2 D2 R2 U2 D L2 F2


----------



## JasonDL13 (Dec 15, 2014)

I just went to my second ever competition (1st for BLD) and I was the only person who got a success. I won with a time of 3:46


----------



## Cale S (Dec 15, 2014)

5BLD - 8:13.57 [2:33]
Wing and corner-midge parity and a few long pauses, but other than that execution was really good.

scramble: Uw' Rw' Bw Fw L' R2 Rw2 Bw2 Lw' Uw2 F' L D Bw2 F' D2 U' Rw2 U2 Bw2 D' U' Bw Lw F' U' Rw R2 Fw' L2 F2 Rw Uw' U Rw R2 Fw' R' U Lw' D' Rw2 Bw' Lw Dw B Dw2 D Uw Bw' Rw2 Fw F' Lw2 U Dw' B Lw Dw' D


----------



## Berd (Dec 15, 2014)

First attempt at 5 cubes, got all 5 in 38:xx [26.xx] however, I only had 5 cubes if I used my Zhanchi with a missing edge so after I solved the first cube, I had you take out the right edge piece from the first cube and put it in the second one (while still blind!)
[emoji33]


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 15, 2014)

Cale S said:


> 5BLD - 8:13.57 [2:33]
> Wing and corner-midge parity and a few long pauses, but other than that execution was really good.
> 
> scramble: Uw' Rw' Bw Fw L' R2 Rw2 Bw2 Lw' Uw2 F' L D Bw2 F' D2 U' Rw2 U2 Bw2 D' U' Bw Lw F' U' Rw R2 Fw' L2 F2 Rw Uw' U Rw R2 Fw' R' U Lw' D' Rw2 Bw' Lw Dw B Dw2 D Uw Bw' Rw2 Fw F' Lw2 U Dw' B Lw Dw' D



Wow. Good time and awesome memo . But you should be able to execute faster  

I have had sub10 times with ~5min memo and I still have quute a lot of execution pauses... Your memo is amazing tough

EDIT: also memoed a deck of cards in 10:35.xy  second try ever


----------



## Ollie (Dec 15, 2014)

Cale S said:


> 5BLD - 8:13.57 [2:33]
> Wing and corner-midge parity and a few long pauses, but other than that execution was really good.
> 
> scramble: Uw' Rw' Bw Fw L' R2 Rw2 Bw2 Lw' Uw2 F' L D Bw2 F' D2 U' Rw2 U2 Bw2 D' U' Bw Lw F' U' Rw R2 Fw' L2 F2 Rw Uw' U Rw R2 Fw' R' U Lw' D' Rw2 Bw' Lw Dw B Dw2 D Uw Bw' Rw2 Fw F' Lw2 U Dw' B Lw Dw' D



Great solve, but your execution time is upsetting, considering the world class memorization time


----------



## Iggy (Dec 15, 2014)

Cale S said:


> 5BLD - 8:13.57 [2:33]
> Wing and corner-midge parity and a few long pauses, but other than that execution was really good.
> 
> scramble: Uw' Rw' Bw Fw L' R2 Rw2 Bw2 Lw' Uw2 F' L D Bw2 F' D2 U' Rw2 U2 Bw2 D' U' Bw Lw F' U' Rw R2 Fw' L2 F2 Rw Uw' U Rw R2 Fw' R' U Lw' D' Rw2 Bw' Lw Dw B Dw2 D Uw Bw' Rw2 Fw F' Lw2 U Dw' B Lw Dw' D



Really nice, especially that memo!


----------



## Username (Dec 15, 2014)

1:07.70 R L2 U' L D' R' U' B U F' R2 U2 B' L2 U2 L2 F U2 F' R2 

bld is actually kinda fun, did a bunch of rush memo execute fast and got this


----------



## Iggy (Dec 15, 2014)

Username said:


> 1:07.70 R L2 U' L D' R' U' B U F' R2 U2 B' L2 U2 L2 F U2 F' R2
> 
> bld is actually kinda fun, did a bunch of rush memo execute fast and got this


Nice! Gogo sub 1


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 15, 2014)

Ha!
I finally made it!
Megaminx bld in 44:15.60


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 15, 2014)

MatsBergsten said:


> Ha!
> I finally made it!
> Megaminx bld in 44:15.60



Wow! Congrats


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Dec 15, 2014)

MatsBergsten said:


> Ha!
> I finally made it!
> Megaminx bld in 44:15.60



I was hoping to see this soon, well done!


----------



## Berd (Dec 15, 2014)

MatsBergsten said:


> Ha!
> I finally made it!
> Megaminx bld in 44:15.60



GJ dude, I was waiting!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 15, 2014)

MatsBergsten said:


> Ha!
> I finally made it!
> Megaminx bld in 44:15.60



Congratulations, Mats! I'm very happy to see it!


----------



## h2f (Dec 15, 2014)

MatsBergsten said:


> Ha!
> I finally made it!
> Megaminx bld in 44:15.60




Congratulations.


----------



## Ollie (Dec 15, 2014)

MatsBergsten said:


> Ha!
> I finally made it!
> Megaminx bld in 44:15.60



Congrats Mats


----------



## Cale S (Dec 15, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Really nice, especially that memo!





tseitsei said:


> Wow. Good time and awesome memo . But you should be able to execute faster
> 
> I have had sub10 times with ~5min memo and I still have quute a lot of execution pauses... Your memo is amazing tough





Ollie said:


> Great solve, but your execution time is upsetting, considering the world class memorization time


The 5x5 I have right now isn't very good, so I think my execution will improve a lot after I get an AoChuang (I'm ordering one soon). I also need to work on switching to full center comms and cutting down on pauses.


MatsBergsten said:


> Ha!
> I finally made it!
> Megaminx bld in 44:15.60


Awesome!


----------



## Rainbow Flash (Dec 16, 2014)

Personal unofficial 2BLD record of 01:36:83. Cannot imagine a 3BLD solve in that time, but one day I will get there.


----------



## AJ Blair (Dec 17, 2014)

57.95 3BLD Single

U2 B2 D2 U2 B' U2 L2 B' R2 D2 B' L U2 B' D' U F' U L' U2

Memo was: 

NiCe, QuiT BaR FooD LoVe (Edges)
eQuiP FaKe, pure headlights on left(Corners)

I do really well when the memo makes a very coherent sentence, but I find that I struggle significantly when they become more abstract. I'm sure that's normal, but boy is it annoying.


----------



## Berd (Dec 17, 2014)

Rainbow Flash said:


> Personal unofficial 2BLD record of 01:36:83. Cannot imagine a 3BLD solve in that time, but one day I will get there.


Gj dude! I presume you use old pochman? Also, to lean edges - use Noah Arthurs M2 tutorial - much better than OP edges. 

*cough* Jason *cough*


----------



## Username (Dec 17, 2014)

50.34 B' D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 F U2 R2 B' D' L2 B2 R B2 U2 L2 R' D F'

okay what is that scramble

E: apparently rushing memo helps accuracy after doing a bunch of solves

avg of 5: 1:24.04

Time List:
1. (50.34) B' D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 F U2 R2 B' D' L2 B2 R B2 U2 L2 R' D F' 
2. 1:21.76 F R2 F2 D F R' L' U R' D2 R2 F R2 L2 F U2 B' L2 U2 F' 
3. (DNF(1:50.33)) B2 L2 U' F2 R2 B2 L2 D' U2 F2 R2 F' R' U L' R' D2 B F L' F' 
4. 1:35.84 U2 F2 L U2 R F2 L2 R' F2 D2 R U B' L D' F2 R2 U B D U2 
5. 1:14.53 U2 F2 R2 D' L2 U R B2 L F U' F2 B2 U' R2 U R2 B2 D R2 L2


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 17, 2014)

Username said:


> 50.34 B' D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 F U2 R2 B' D' L2 B2 R B2 U2 L2 R' D F'
> 
> okay what is that scramble



Nice to see you getting back to BLD again  Some competition is always nice... 
Still using OP/M2? If so learn comms pls 

I got 38.74 with that scramble, but then again suck at scrambles that have twisted corners


----------



## Username (Dec 17, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> Nice to see you getting back to BLD again  Some competition is always nice...
> Still using OP/M2? If so learn comms pls
> 
> I got 38.74 with that scramble, but then again suck at scrambles that have twisted corners



yeah m2/op. Too lazy to start using comms (I use them whenever I notice an easy case immediately)

the twisted corners were easy to fix in that scramble since it only required L2 y antisune leftyantisune y' L2, otherwise I suck at them too


----------



## SirWaffle (Dec 17, 2014)

Average of 5: 1:34.57
1. 1:47.24 B2 L D2 L' F2 L D2 R2 D2 B2 D2 U' B' L' B' R D R' F R2 U' 
2. 1:18.93 R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D R2 U R2 F2 U2 L' B2 U' L R' U2 B U2 L D' 
3. (DNF(1:15.85)) L2 B2 L R2 B2 L B2 R' B2 R U2 B F' R U2 L' B U' L2 U2 
4. 1:37.54 B2 U' F2 R2 B2 U F2 D2 L2 F2 D' R' F R U' L F2 L2 R2 D2 U' 
5. (1:18.60) L2 B2 U' B2 U2 B R' F' L' D' F' D2 R2 B L2 B2 R2 B D2 L2 U2


Edit: New pb single!!
1. 1:08.74 U F B2 U' F2 B R2 D2 R F2 U2 D2 B' D2 F L2 F' D2 F'


----------



## Tao Yu (Dec 17, 2014)

New PB!

*27.328* U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 F R2 F R' B' L F2 D U B2 R F' R (6/12)

Solve before this was a 28.56. First time getting two sub 30s in a row. Next solve was a sup minute DNF >_>.


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 17, 2014)

Username said:


> yeah m2/op. Too lazy to start using comms (I use them whenever I notice an easy case immediately)
> 
> the twisted corners were easy to fix in that scramble since it only required L2 y antisune leftyantisune y' L2, otherwise I suck at them too



Only alg I use to fix twisted corners is the one that does pure flip UFR corner ccw and UBL cw. Then I just setup to those locations


----------



## ollicubes (Dec 17, 2014)

Username said:


> 50.34 B' D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 F U2 R2 B' D' L2 B2 R B2 U2 L2 R' D F'
> 
> okay what is that scramble
> 
> ...





What's your usual memo time?


----------



## Username (Dec 17, 2014)

ollicubes said:


> What's your usual memo time?



I don't know, maybe 40 seconds or so?


----------



## SirWaffle (Dec 18, 2014)

pb avg5 and 1:27.39 mo3 (mo3 is bold) 

Average of 5: 1:31.39
1. (1:38.41) U2 L2 U2 F2 L2 R2 F' U2 F D' B R D' U F' L' B' F 
2. 1:35.98 L2 D' B2 U' F2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 F' L D R' F U L' B U L2 
*3. 1:30.49 F2 R2 D F2 R2 U F2 L2 D' L2 F2 R' B' D2 L B' L2 F2 U B U 
4. 1:27.70 B R2 U2 F' D2 R2 D2 R2 F' L2 F2 R' F2 L D L2 B' F L' D2 B 
5. (1:23.99) L B2 R2 B2 F2 R' B2 U2 F2 D2 U' B' D' L' F2 D B2 U' F2 *


----------



## Username (Dec 18, 2014)

okso I did many more solves 

Time List:
*1. 1:06.80* B2 L' D2 U2 R' F2 L2 R F2 U2 R' D' F' L F2 U2 L R2 D2 U 
*2. 1:01.29* L2 F' B' D R D2 B D' B' U' F2 U2 R' U2 L' F2 B2 R' L F2 U2 
3. DNF(1:28.45) L2 R2 F' R2 F D2 R2 B U2 B' R2 D' L' F U' B' L' B' F' L2 U' 
4. DNF(1:09.21) L2 B U2 R2 B D2 L2 B' L2 U2 L2 D' L' R B2 U' R2 B' R D2 B2 
*5. 1:34.71* D' U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D B2 D R B' D' U' B' F D' B L R 
*6. 1:04.57* L' U2 B2 L' D2 R' B2 L2 B2 F2 D' B' F L' D B' D2 B D2 
7. DNF(1:19.99) L' F' R2 U2 R2 B' U' B2 R D' R F2 L' U2 R2 L U2 R B2 L D2 
8. DNF(1:09.78) B' U2 B' U2 B' D2 L2 B R2 F' D2 R U L' D2 L U2 F L U 
9. DNF(1:22.92) F D2 F D2 L2 F R2 B F2 D2 L2 U' L' B U' B2 U' F2 L' B 
10. DNF(1:43.37) R2 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U' L2 B' L' B' R' D' L U R2 F' R' 
11. DNF(1:22.78) U' F' R' L D' L2 F' R2 F' R U2 D2 B2 U2 D2 R2 B L2 U2 F2 B' 
*12. 1:00.3**9* U' B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D' R2 B2 D' B2 L' B2 F2 D F' R' F' D' R' U' 
*13. 1:07.32* F2 R D2 R2 U2 F2 L' D2 F2 L' F2 D L R2 B2 R D' B' U' R2 U2 
14. DNF(1:05.17) D2 L2 F2 L2 R U2 R2 B2 R B2 R2 U' B R' F' D R U R' D' 
*15. 53.51* F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B F D2 B' R2 B U' L' R2 D R' D2 L U' F2 
*16. 1:49.89* R2 D2 B2 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 B2 F' U' R D L D2 L' B' D2 L' 
17. DNF(1:08.95) L2 D' F2 D' B2 D2 B2 R2 U' F2 D' R' B2 F2 D2 B D L U' L R2 
18. DNF(1:02.47) F D2 F R2 D2 R2 U2 B F2 L2 U2 R B2 R D' L2 U' B' L' R' U 
19. DNF(54.97) F2 U R2 D2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 R2 U2 B' U' F' U2 R B R' B' D' 
20. DNF(1:09.20) B' L2 D2 F U2 F L2 U2 B2 L2 B D B' L R2 D' F L B' F D' 
*21. 1:09.10* B2 F2 U' B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 B' R' D2 U' L U' L D2 L' D' U' 
22. DNF(1:16.28) D F' B' L U' R2 D' B2 R2 D R U2 F2 U2 R2 B2 L D2 R B2 L2 
23. DNF(1:09.27) B2 U2 L2 D2 L2 B2 L D2 B2 R' D2 B' D' F2 L2 U' B D2 L B2 F2 
24. DNF(1:33.01) U F R2 U' F' B2 U L' B U F' B2 R U2 D2 B2 D2 L D2 L

Most of these were off by <6 pieces


----------



## Ollie (Dec 18, 2014)

Username said:


> okso I did many more solves
> 
> Time List:
> *1. 1:06.80* B2 L' D2 U2 R' F2 L2 R F2 U2 R' D' F' L F2 U2 L R2 D2 U
> ...



What's your PB?


----------



## Username (Dec 18, 2014)

Ollie said:


> What's your PB?



45.09/1:05.74/1:14.15

single/5/12


----------



## Username (Dec 18, 2014)

8:34.37 Fw2 L' D' Uw R2 Rw B2 Uw' B' Fw Uw' U' L' F' Uw2 D' Fw Rw F U B Uw2 U' B F2 L R Fw' F2 D' Rw Fw Uw F B2 Fw2 Uw' Rw2 U2 L2

memo was around 5:50, kinda easy letter pairs for me, BLD is fun


----------



## Ollie (Dec 18, 2014)

Username said:


> 45.09/1:05.74/1:14.15
> 
> single/5/12



Sweet! Keep at it, it's nice to see you back


----------



## Username (Dec 18, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Sweet! Keep at it, it's nice to see you back



Thanks!


----------



## Iggy (Dec 19, 2014)

2:38.93 r2 F' B2 U2 f' B L' f r B2 U2 f R B' L F2 U' R' u2 f2 D2 u2 F2 f D2 u' r L2 B' f' L f2 R2 F' L R' r2 f2 U' D 

First sub 2:40 in ages. Memo was 1:03, fastest memo so far without reviewing centers 

Edit:
DNF(2:36.66) u2 L' B D' U2 L' R U2 L r2 R2 f' F R r2 u2 B u2 f' U' f r' B' L D' U' R2 f2 u L2 D' F' B' U2 u r2 L D' B' r' 

2 centers. Memo was 1:07 yay


----------



## CyanSandwich (Dec 19, 2014)

QUITE a good 3BLD session. Smashed my mo3, ao5, and ao12.

Mean of 3: 51.71


Spoiler



1. 52.72[18.31] F' R2 D2 L2 F D2 F' R2 B2 L2 F L' D' B' R2 F' R U' R' D R' 
2. 51.52[16.87] R2 B2 R2 D' U L2 R2 U' L2 U2 F' L' D' B2 D' R' F' D2 R2 F' 
3. 50.90[17.80] U2 B F D2 F R2 F' D2 F D2 L U' B2 D L2 D' B D' F


 
Average of 5: 52.18


Spoiler



1. 52.30[14.37] R2 D F' R L2 D R' U' D2 B' D B2 D' B2 U' L2 U2 F2 D' F2 L2 
2. (1:06.26[20.60]) B' D' R U2 B U F' B U R' U2 L2 B2 R2 L2 D' R2 L2 F2 U' L2 
3. 52.72[18.31] F' R2 D2 L2 F D2 F' R2 B2 L2 F L' D' B' R2 F' R U' R' D R' 
4. 51.52[16.87] R2 B2 R2 D' U L2 R2 U' L2 U2 F' L' D' B2 D' R' F' D2 R2 F' 
5. (50.90[17.80]) U2 B F D2 F R2 F' D2 F D2 L U' B2 D L2 D' B D' F



Average of 12: 58.60 - First sub-1


Spoiler



1. 52.30[14.37] R2 D F' R L2 D R' U' D2 B' D B2 D' B2 U' L2 U2 F2 D' F2 L2 
2. 1:06.26[20.60] B' D' R U2 B U F' B U R' U2 L2 B2 R2 L2 D' R2 L2 F2 U' L2 
3. 52.72[18.31] F' R2 D2 L2 F D2 F' R2 B2 L2 F L' D' B' R2 F' R U' R' D R' 
4. 51.52[16.87] R2 B2 R2 D' U L2 R2 U' L2 U2 F' L' D' B2 D' R' F' D2 R2 F' 
5. (50.90[17.80]) U2 B F D2 F R2 F' D2 F D2 L U' B2 D L2 D' B D' F 
6. 1:12.44[25.97] L2 F B D' F2 B2 U' L U L2 D' R2 L2 F2 L2 U' R2 B2 U 
7. 1:01.87[15.17] F R2 U B L2 U F U L' F U2 D2 B' R2 D2 R2 F' D2 L2 F 
8. 55.42[15.92] F' B' L U F' B R U D B U' R2 D L2 D2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 D2 
9. 55.55[17.02] U2 F' R2 F R2 F' R2 F L2 U2 B2 L' B U' L2 D B R F U2 F' 
10. 1:02.61[19.70] R2 D2 R' B2 U2 B2 L' U2 L' D2 R F' D2 F2 D B2 F' L' U' B' R 
11. (DNF(1:07.78)[21.25]) D' F2 D' F2 L2 U F2 U F2 L2 B2 L' B' R2 B L' R' B' F L D' 
12. 55.33[14.28] L' F2 R' D2 F2 L F2 R' U2 B2 R' B' L' F L F' D' U2 R2 D2 R'



Also managed to nearly get an ao25
Average of 23: 1:01.71


Spoiler



1. 1:07.24[18.09] U' B2 L2 U B2 D L2 U F2 R2 F' R' D F' D2 U B2 L' R2 
2. 54.24[15.63] U' L2 B2 F2 D' F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 F' U2 L' U2 B D' F2 L' B' D2 
3. 1:11.16[18.63] D' U2 B2 L2 D L2 U' F2 U' R' B' U L' D' L2 U R F2 U' 
4. 1:00.98[17.91] R' D2 L' F2 L B2 L2 D2 U2 R' U2 F D F2 U F L B' D U 
5. 1:17.19[23.22] B' D' R2 L U R2 L' F' D' R2 D2 R' U2 B2 L D2 R B2 R U2 
6. 56.77[20.28] B2 U2 L2 R2 F D2 U2 F2 D2 B L R D R' F' L' R' B' R2 U' 
7. 1:11.59[16.10] R2 B2 F2 U' F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 D' F U' B' R' B' R2 U' R' D 
8. 52.30[14.37] R2 D F' R L2 D R' U' D2 B' D B2 D' B2 U' L2 U2 F2 D' F2 L2 
9. 1:06.26[20.60] B' D' R U2 B U F' B U R' U2 L2 B2 R2 L2 D' R2 L2 F2 U' L2 
10. 52.72[18.31] F' R2 D2 L2 F D2 F' R2 B2 L2 F L' D' B' R2 F' R U' R' D R' 
11. (51.52[16.87]) R2 B2 R2 D' U L2 R2 U' L2 U2 F' L' D' B2 D' R' F' D2 R2 F' 
12. (50.90[17.80]) U2 B F D2 F R2 F' D2 F D2 L U' B2 D L2 D' B D' F 
13. 1:12.44[25.97] L2 F B D' F2 B2 U' L U L2 D' R2 L2 F2 L2 U' R2 B2 U 
14. 1:01.87[15.17] F R2 U B L2 U F U L' F U2 D2 B' R2 D2 R2 F' D2 L2 F 
15. 55.42[15.92] F' B' L U F' B R U D B U' R2 D L2 D2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 D2 
16. 55.55[17.02] U2 F' R2 F R2 F' R2 F L2 U2 B2 L' B U' L2 D B R F U2 F' 
17. 1:02.61[19.70] R2 D2 R' B2 U2 B2 L' U2 L' D2 R F' D2 F2 D B2 F' L' U' B' R 
18. (DNF(1:07.78)[21.25]) D' F2 D' F2 L2 U F2 U F2 L2 B2 L' B' R2 B L' R' B' F L D' 
19. 55.33[14.28] L' F2 R' D2 F2 L F2 R' U2 B2 R' B' L' F L F' D' U2 R2 D2 R' 
20. 1:07.62[20.15] F2 D2 B R2 F2 R2 F R2 F D2 F' R' D' F2 R2 B L' F2 D' R F' 
21. 57.23[18.53] B U2 R' U' L B2 D R' D2 R B D2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F' D2 L2 F' D2 
22. 54.05[20.32] D' F2 D B2 U' L2 B2 D' B2 D B2 R' D2 B2 L' F' L' D2 U B' U' 
23. (DNF(59.67)[19.27]) R2 D2 R2 B' U2 F' U2 F U2 B2 L2 D R B L D' L2 R2 B' U2 B'



Still haven't beaten my dusty old single. Is it weird to have a sub-1 ao12 but no sub-50 single?


----------



## Iggy (Dec 19, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> QUITE a good 3BLD session. Smashed my mo3, ao5, and ao12.
> 
> Mean of 3: 51.71
> 
> ...



Wow, that's really consistent. You should be able to get a sub 50 really soon


----------



## Username (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm almost able to memo edges in one go now  (as in no review)


----------



## Rainbow Flash (Dec 19, 2014)

I finally had my first 3BLD success!! It took about 17 fails before I got this, and the time was 10:01.99 minutes. My previous attempt was 7:00.42 minutes but there were two flipped edges; very close though. Anyway, time to actually learn M2 properly...

Scramble:

B2 R2 U R2 D' R2 U L2 D R2 U2 R F' L2 D' L D2 L2 B' F D' L'


----------



## Tao Yu (Dec 19, 2014)

*3BLD PB: **26.04* U2 R2 F2 U' F2 D L2 R2 D' L2 R2 F D L' D L' F2 L U2 F' R2 (8/10)

Just a really smooth solve. It's nice to have a PB that's not 6/10 with no cycle breaks.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Dec 19, 2014)

First blind attempt:

5 pieces off (all edges).

5:52 memo

I don't know the execution time was because I accidently stopped the timer while I was solving.

DNF because I memoed 7 edges that made a cycle and forgot to check if there was another one.


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 19, 2014)

9:48.67[4:40.18] D2 F2 D R2 D' b' f2 F d U r' b F' u' f2 R' B F2 D2 b' u' d' L D' R2 d D F2 B2 L2 l' b R2 f' D b' D2 B' U' L2 r' R D U b' B r' F2 r' L' R' F U' l2 R' L2 U2 L' l' U2 

Nice 5BLD solve 

4th sub-10. 3rd best time I have ever had


----------



## Sessinator (Dec 19, 2014)

Not a pb, but this happened during a casual blind session sans blindfold/with closed eyes. 

25.72 (6|12) D' F2 L2 D2 F2 D F2 U' L2 F2 U' B' U L' D L D2 R U' F' R2


----------



## Rcuber123 (Dec 19, 2014)

Yesss
First bld succes 7:45 with 4:46 memo


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 20, 2014)

Have been able to solve the corners using old Pochmann for a while now, and finally got around to learning M2 edges. I just got my first edge sucess! Now I just need to get better and be able to do it along with corners.

Edit: Second edge success: 4:18 solve


----------



## Berd (Dec 20, 2014)

Rainbow Flash said:


> I finally had my first 3BLD success!! It took about 17 fails before I got this, and the time was 10:01.99 minutes. My previous attempt was 7:00.42 minutes but there were two flipped edges; very close though. Anyway, time to actually learn M2 properly...
> 
> Scramble:
> 
> B2 R2 U R2 D' R2 U L2 D R2 U2 R F' L2 D' L D2 L2 B' F D' L'


Gj! [emoji106]


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 20, 2014)

1. 3:40.59[1:35.61] B2 R2 f2 U2 f2 D2 f' D' R r U2 B f F' U D u R B2 u2 U B' U' f u U' B' f' D2 f2 L2 D' B' U L f' F' r2 R2 D 
2. 3:40.14[1:23.57] F2 f R' u U' D2 L R f L2 U f U' D' L' F2 f2 R' f2 r U B f' U2 r2 U D2 F' r u F u f L D2 f' u2 L' D R2 

Two consecutive solves  2nd and 3rd best time ever... First one was with double parity so that would have been PB without double parity 

I did some tests after that and DP takes me 9-11 seconds to execute so it might have been even sub-3:30 without any parities  But either way awesome two solves for me in a row


----------



## TDM (Dec 20, 2014)

1. 2:04.54 D' F2 D' R2 D L2 U B2 R2 F2 L' B R' U2 F' D' B2 F U2 B2 U2
PB by ~10 seconds


----------



## Tao Yu (Dec 20, 2014)

3BLD Average of 5: *33.20*

36.07, 30.54, 33.00, (DNF), (29.67)


Spoiler



1. 36.07 B2 L R D2 U2 L' D2 U2 F2 U2 B' R' U2 B2 D' R D' L2 B' R2 
2. 30.54 R' F2 R2 F' L' B U L F' R' F' D2 B' L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B 
3. 33.00 U' L2 D2 U L2 F2 U' B2 D F2 R U2 F2 U B U' R2 U F2 R' 
4. DNF R D B2 U2 B2 R2 U L F' R2 D2 B2 U2 R' U2 L' U2 R F2 U2 
5. 29.67 D F2 R2 D B2 D R2 D2 L2 D B2 F' D2 L' R2 D' L' U F R2 D


29.67 was a 7'/10


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Dec 20, 2014)

First MBLD success, 2/2 in 9:01.64!

My dad and sister were watching behind me (without me knowing), so I knew it was a success even before took off my blindfold because I heard them go, "YES!"


----------



## Berd (Dec 20, 2014)

Genius4Jesus said:


> First MBLD success, 2/2 in 9:01.64!
> 
> My dad and sister were watching behind me (without me knowing), so I knew it was a success even before took off my blindfold because I heard them go, "YES!"


Gj! That's not a bad time! I love it when that happens, hopefully at the comp tomorrow :/

Any good luck kisses guys? :*


----------



## CyanSandwich (Dec 20, 2014)

Tao Yu said:


> 3BLD Average of 5: *33.20*
> 
> 36.07, 30.54, 33.00, (DNF), (29.67)
> 
> ...


Nice! But do you mean 7'/11? Pretty sure that's impossible


----------



## Tao Yu (Dec 20, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> Nice! But do you mean 7'/11? Pretty sure that's impossible [emoji14]


No 

I use this, which makes it possible.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Dec 20, 2014)

Tao Yu said:


> No
> 
> I use this, which makes it possible.


Oh cool. Also you really need a comp. I just noticed how under-representative your 3BLD times are.


----------



## Tao Yu (Dec 20, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> Oh cool. Also you really need a comp. I just noticed how under-representative your 3BLD times are.


Yeah, I know. I kinda wish I had started BLD earlier.


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 21, 2014)

3:24.62[1:31.50] D u2 B2 F' D' B L2 u' r' L2 U2 B2 f L' F2 R' U' D u' R' r2 D U2 B2 L2 D2 f u' f' L D u' R' L' B2 F' R2 B2 D f2 

And here it is! My first sub-3:30 

Also first execution that was sub-2 

centers/wings/corners = 14/24/6' (no parity)

AWESOME!


----------



## Username (Dec 21, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> 3:24.62[1:31.50] D u2 B2 F' D' B L2 u' r' L2 U2 B2 f L' F2 R' U' D u' R' r2 D U2 B2 L2 D2 f u' f' L D u' R' L' B2 F' R2 B2 D f2
> 
> And here it is! My first sub-3:30
> 
> ...



Awesome!


----------



## TDM (Dec 21, 2014)

TDM said:


> 1. 2:04.54 D' F2 D' R2 D L2 U B2 R2 F2 L' B R' U2 F' D' B2 F U2 B2 U2
> PB by ~10 seconds


2. 1:47.74 B2 D' B2 D R2 F2 D' R2 U B2 U' F' D R2 U L' F' U' L2 U' B U'
11 solves in two days, still no parity.


----------



## Sessinator (Dec 21, 2014)

Well this was a pleasant surprise.  
Scramble: (6|10)
23.59 D' B2 U F2 D B2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U B D' F' L F' U' L' F2 R2 U


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 22, 2014)

3:29.80[1:25.37] D2 L2 D F r' f' R2 f R F2 L2 D r R2 B2 D' U2 r2 B2 R B' r' R2 B2 U r L U2 R2 f2 u2 R2 L F r2 D2 u2 L2 B' U2 

Another one 

centers/wings/corners = 15/24/6' (no parity)

(Also had a 3:22.xy DNF by 3-cycle of wings earlier today...)


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 22, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Have been able to solve the corners using old Pochmann for a while now, and finally got around to learning M2 edges. I just got my first edge sucess! Now I just need to get better and be able to do it along with corners.
> 
> Edit: Second edge success: 4:18 solve


First full 3BLD success! 4th attempt 8:31 [6:00]


----------



## TDM (Dec 22, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> First full 3BLD success! 4th attempt 8:31 [6:00]


Congrats!


----------



## JasonDL13 (Dec 22, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> First full 3BLD success! 4th attempt 8:31 [6:00]



I feel like a noob when I see this, my first success was over 14 minutes, ~10 minutes memo.

CONGRATS!


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 22, 2014)

TDM said:


> Congrats!


Thanks! 



JasonDL13 said:


> I feel like a noob when I see this, my first success was over 14 minutes, ~10 minutes memo.
> 
> CONGRATS!


Thank you! I am really excited and look forward to having more posts in this thread too


----------



## ollicubes (Dec 22, 2014)

JasonDL13 said:


> I feel like a noob when I see this, my first success was over 14 minutes, ~10 minutes memo.
> 
> CONGRATS!




My first attempt/succes was something like 35 minutes...


----------



## Cale S (Dec 22, 2014)

gj 4BLD session


Spoiler



1. 4:08.65 L F R2 D Rw' R' L' Fw' D F Fw2 L F2 L2 D' Rw2 R2 L2 D L F Rw D' Uw2 R U2 Rw' F D2 R2 B' D' Uw' Rw2 Uw' Fw R U B Rw2 
2. 3:26.42 D' R2 Rw' Uw2 Fw' L R2 B Fw2 U L' F R2 Rw' D F2 Fw B U2 R Uw2 R' B D2 B' U2 L' Fw' B2 R D B Fw2 U2 F' Rw Uw Fw2 U' L' 
3. 3:31.16 Rw Uw2 F2 Uw2 L D' Rw' B' F' U2 Fw' U2 B D L' Fw L' R' D' L F B' R' F' Uw' Fw F U' F U2 Fw' Uw' U' F R2 Fw' Uw U Rw2 L' 
4. DNF(3:24.20) Fw' B' F' D2 Fw L2 F D2 Rw U2 Rw' L R2 Fw L D' U R2 F U Rw2 D2 R' B' R2 F L' B R L2 B' U' F' D2 F2 R Fw2 L2 F L' 
5. 3:56.35 B' Rw2 B' F Rw' R2 Fw' D2 Fw U' D' Uw Fw D' F Rw2 F Fw2 R' Rw' L2 Fw F L F' U2 Uw D R F' D Fw Rw B2 D L' B2 D B2 R' 
6. (2:55.00) B2 L Uw2 L B2 F Fw' Rw2 Uw D2 Rw2 B2 Fw2 U' Uw' Fw U L' U2 Fw' R2 Rw U' B' L' R' Uw L U' L2 Uw2 Rw R D Fw2 Rw2 D' F' Fw2 U2 
7. 3:50.49 Fw2 R2 D2 R2 Rw' B F2 U2 F2 B R' D' R Uw' U2 F' U2 D Fw R' Uw2 R2 B F2 D2 Uw' U' F2 Fw B Uw2 Fw B' Uw2 F Fw B' U L' Rw 
8. 3:06.03 Uw' R D' Uw Fw' D Fw L Uw Rw L2 B2 D Rw2 L B2 Uw' B2 R' F Uw' F' D2 L' R2 F' U2 R Uw U' B2 F' R U' Uw' F' R B Uw' Fw2 
9. 3:34.60 F B' U' L2 D2 R2 L Fw2 L B2 R' Fw' F Rw R Fw2 F' Rw2 D' Fw R' Rw' Fw' Uw2 F' B L F2 R' Fw' B2 D' L Fw2 L2 Rw2 D' Fw2 Uw2 L' 
10. (DNF(4:41.09)) R L2 B' U D' R2 U Uw2 B2 Rw' Fw R2 U' L2 B L2 Fw2 D F Fw2 U Fw' L' D' Rw2 U2 Fw Rw Fw Uw F L2 F R B Rw' F' L U Fw 

Only break was between 2nd and 3rd because of lunch. Everything else was done without breaks.


2:55.00 single
3:17.17 mo3
3:30.37 avg5

practicing so I can get NAR in January


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 22, 2014)

Cale S said:


> gj 4BLD session
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Nice times. And awesome accuracy also


----------



## TDM (Dec 22, 2014)

ollicubes said:


> My first attempt/succes was something like 35 minutes...


Mine was a few days  Execution was ~5 minutes.


----------



## Ollie (Dec 22, 2014)

Cale S said:


> gj 4BLD session
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Welcome to the sub-3 club


----------



## Cale S (Dec 22, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Welcome to the sub-3 club


I already had one before this 
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...d-Accomplishment-Thread&p=1039349#post1039349


----------



## Tao Yu (Dec 23, 2014)

Just a "normal" session.

*57.41*, DNF(1:19.20), *53.50*, *25.85*, DNF(1:03.44), DNF(55.85), DNF(50.90), DNF(43.87), DNF(34.88), DNF(46.96), DNF(28.74), DNF(1:07.48), *27.92*, DNF(1:03.76), DNF(37.59), DNF(52.99)

I _really_ need to work on accuracy.

25.85 is a PB. Easy 6/10 scramble.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkAphqxEayU

Edit: How come Youtube isn't embedding? I had it as [noparse]



[/noparse] but it didn't work.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 23, 2014)

Tao Yu said:


> Just a "normal" session.
> 
> *57.41*, DNF(1:19.20), *53.50*, *25.85*, DNF(1:03.44), DNF(55.85), DNF(50.90), DNF(43.87), DNF(34.88), DNF(46.96), DNF(28.74), DNF(1:07.48), *27.92*, DNF(1:03.76), DNF(37.59), DNF(52.99)
> 
> ...



Nice single!


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 23, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> First full 3BLD success! 4th attempt 8:31 [6:00]


Just got a 6:52.09 single  Memo was about 4:40


----------



## JasonDL13 (Dec 24, 2014)

Got 4/5 23:36.50[16:50.82]. The only mistake I made was execution, and I think it was an algorithm. So I will move onto 6 cubes.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 24, 2014)

JasonDL13 said:


> Got 4/5 23:36.50[16:50.82]. The only mistake I made was execution, and I think it was an algorithm. So I will move onto 6 cubes.


Nice! Have you tried 4BLD yet? I bet it would be pretty easy for you to do since it's only twice as many pairs as a 3BLD solve. I just got a 6:29.49 single, but I plan to smash it with a sub 5:00 tomorrow. I think i will be able to get a 2/2 multi by next week.


----------



## JasonDL13 (Dec 24, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Nice! Have you tried 4BLD yet?



No. My friend asked me if I ever will and I said I would, but I don't know when. After thinking about it for a bit I don't know if I ever will, 4BLD doesn't seem as fun as 3BLD or MBLD. Bigger cubes require much different solving techniques, especially for BLD. Which I don't like.

Who knows, I might try it just to get a success.

Good job on your single BLD. It took 26 attempts to get 2/2, so don't think it's amazingly easy, I'm not saying it will take you 26 attempts, but don't expect it within the first go.

Good luck, though, if I can give you any advice it will be: 1 attempt per day. Most people wouldn't do that but progression does go fast. Right after you get n/n (ex. 2/2) go onto the next set of cubes. I did an idiot and did more 2 cube attempts because I was scared to do 3 after I got my first 2/2. Don't do that, you will never get better at MBLD if you stay at 2 cubes.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Dec 24, 2014)

New PB (5th success ever) 5:46.75


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 24, 2014)

JasonDL13 said:


> No. My friend asked me if I ever will and I said I would, but I don't know when. After thinking about it for a bit I don't know if I ever will, 4BLD doesn't seem as fun as 3BLD or MBLD. Bigger cubes require much different solving techniques, especially for BLD. Which I don't like.
> 
> Who knows, I might try it just to get a success.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I have seen your daily progression results, I bet in the next year you'll get 10/10. I know that 2/2 is going to be very hard especially since I just started and I expect it to take 20+ attempts. Since I am on winter break I have a lot of time to cube and will probably do multi for like an hour a day. I want to pretty much instantly get into multi because it will help my normal 3BLD accuracy and train my mind to store much more for longer. I'll give it 2 or 3 attempts today.

Edit: Did 3 attempts, best I could get was 1/2 with the second cube about half solved. Still better than I thought I would do so far. Also got a 5:20.10 3BLD single.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Dec 24, 2014)

It's been half an hour since I broke my PB but I broke it again with 5:43.29


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 24, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Thank you! I have seen your daily progression results, I bet in the next year you'll get 10/10. I know that 2/2 is going to be very hard especially since I just started and I expect it to take 20+ attempts. Since I am on winter break I have a lot of time to cube and will probably do multi for like an hour a day. I want to pretty much instantly get into multi because it will help my normal 3BLD accuracy and train my mind to store much more for longer. I'll give it 2 or 3 attempts today.
> 
> Edit: Did 3 attempts, best I could get was 1/2 with the second cube about half solved. Still better than I thought I would do so far. Also got a 5:20.10 3BLD single.


Just got a 3:53.96 [2:05] Corner memo was like 30 seconds and I didn't need to review it because it was only 6 letters  My success rate is now around 50% with 5 minutes.


----------



## Cale S (Dec 25, 2014)

got my AoChuang today

5BLD - 7:40.12 [2:43]

I'm consistently getting sub-8 now


----------



## CyanSandwich (Dec 25, 2014)

Cale S said:


> got my AoChuang today
> 
> 5BLD - 7:40.12 [2:43]
> 
> I'm consistently getting sub-8 now


Awesome


----------



## Rcuber123 (Dec 25, 2014)

4:10.29

Blind is fun


----------



## Cale S (Dec 25, 2014)

YESSSSS

5BLD - 6:55.78 

I think memo was around 2:47 or something
had it on video but my camera is stupid at uploading and now the file doesn't work



Spoiler



scramble: Bw2 Rw' Uw2 Lw2 U Lw Dw' B' F2 Dw Bw2 B2 U Dw2 B' D' F2 R Fw' U2 R' U' R2 Lw2 D Rw2 Lw2 Fw D Fw2 U' Bw2 R Bw2 B' Uw L2 Lw F' U Lw' Fw' Dw' D2 Uw2 B' Uw U F2 D2 L2 Uw' Fw F' Lw Dw Bw2 U2 Bw' B'

memo:
+ centers: QU IA FB SG KW DL NZ HP TO
wings: VD RL JN MA IH BK WP OQ FW CT C
midges: WT DJ MO PN QS HK 
corners: UV FN PM WZ 
x centers: IM JE AU FC KN WD ZR LT GP HO S


----------



## Ollie (Dec 26, 2014)

Cale S said:


> YESSSSS
> 
> 5BLD - 6:55.78
> 
> ...



Shiiiip, nice

Time to practice again!


----------



## Iggy (Dec 26, 2014)

Cale S said:


> YESSSSS
> 
> 5BLD - 6:55.78
> 
> ...



Nice!! You're catching up to me


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Dec 26, 2014)

2:51.12 3BLD.


----------



## Cale S (Dec 27, 2014)

5BLD - 6:47.68 [2:45]

video

reconstruction


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 27, 2014)

Cale S said:


> 5BLD - 6:47.68 [2:45]
> 
> uploading and working on reconstruction now


Holy crap! You've improved your PB from 7:40 to under 6:50 in two days? Nice job man! I look forward to seeing your name in the top 5 rankings.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 27, 2014)

Got a 7:10-ish 5BLD success with an easy scramble during an all-official-events relay. But of course, I had to DNF 3BLD :fp


----------



## Ollie (Dec 27, 2014)

Cale S said:


> 5BLD - 6:47.68 [2:45]
> 
> video
> 
> reconstruction



god daaaamn


----------



## TDM (Dec 27, 2014)

TDM said:


> 2. 1:47.74 B2 D' B2 D R2 F2 D' R2 U B2 U' F' D R2 U L' F' U' L2 U' B U'


2. 1:41.55+ D B2 R2 U F2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 U' B' D2 U R F' D' L' D2 F L' U2
Almost sub-100


----------



## Ollie (Dec 27, 2014)

6:42.22[1:10] 4BLD OH


----------



## qqwref (Dec 27, 2014)

^ wtf


----------



## TDM (Dec 27, 2014)

Ollie said:


> 6:42.22[1:10] 4BLD OH


I immediately thought of two questions: "How?" and "Why?"


----------



## CptPrice (Dec 27, 2014)

After 15 attempts, i successfully solve my first Rubiks Cube Blindfolded using M2 for edges and OP for corners. What is really weird about it is that this attempt, which ended up succesful, is that I just randomly picked up the cube, scrambled it and started memorizing. I had loud music on the side and was lying in my bed. Weird how all in my serious previous attempts, I completely failed, but when I was not caring wether to finish the cube or not, that is when it worked. 
I'm using my own letter scheme.
Memorization was:
Edges: RC (Rap Contenders) SX (SeX) QW (Quest War) BA (BAby) JB (Justin Bieber) NK (NecK) PV (PvP)
Corners: [I use audio memo for corners] G C B A I K O F

I think my solve was around 10 minutes, I didn't have my timer on. 8 mins memo and 2 mins execution. The feeling of satisfaction was epic. Looking forward to get faster!


----------



## Ollie (Dec 27, 2014)

TDM said:


> I immediately thought of two questions: "How?" and "Why?"



Lol, not sure why. Just managed a 6:31.85 without table abuse as well, may practice this for a while to get my hand strength up.



CptPrice said:


> After 15 attempts, i successfully solve my first Rubiks Cube Blindfolded using M2 for edges and OP for corners. What is really weird about it is that this attempt, which ended up succesful, is that I just randomly picked up the cube, scrambled it and started memorizing. I had loud music on the side and was lying in my bed. Weird how all in my serious previous attempts, I completely failed, but when I was not caring wether to finish the cube or not, that is when it worked.
> I'm using my own letter scheme.
> Memorization was:
> Edges: RC (Rap Contenders) SX (SeX) QW (Quest War) BA (BAby) JB (Justin Bieber) NK (NecK) PV (PvP)
> ...



Good job


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 27, 2014)

CptPrice said:


> After 15 attempts, i successfully solve my first Rubiks Cube Blindfolded using M2 for edges and OP for corners. What is really weird about it is that this attempt, which ended up succesful, is that I just randomly picked up the cube, scrambled it and started memorizing. I had loud music on the side and was lying in my bed. Weird how all in my serious previous attempts, I completely failed, but when I was not caring wether to finish the cube or not, that is when it worked.
> I'm using my own letter scheme.
> Memorization was:
> Edges: RC (Rap Contenders) SX (SeX) QW (Quest War) BA (BAby) JB (Justin Bieber) NK (NecK) PV (PvP)
> ...


Great job man! 

I just got a 2/2 MBLD 18:37 [12:52] Yay! This was like my 12th attempt and I was not expecting to get it yet. I am pretty proud to get this only 5 days after getting my first 3BLD solve. The second cube was really sketchy though and execution had a ton of pauses trying to remember my memo.


----------



## karrot321 (Dec 27, 2014)

Got my first success today! Was my 2nd full attempt, after mainly practicing edges and corners separately.

Memo time was 8:19, Execution was 4:15

Scramble: R' D2 L' D2 F2 R U2 R B2 D2 F' D2 U' F D B' R2 D' L' B R' 

Memo: 
OR LX ND IQ PW S
WP FH BU VC J


----------



## Tao Yu (Dec 27, 2014)

Interesting session...

DNF(33.11), DNF(45.17), DNF(1:12.86), *DNF(24.77)*, 31.94, DNF(1:13.48),* 26.90*, DNF(53.46), *24.97*, 1:05.14, 34.82, DNF(45.77)

26.90, (DNF(53.46)), (24.97), 1:05.14, 34.82 = *42.29* avg5. Counting 26.90 and counting 1:05.14 *facepalm*. 

4. *DNF(24.77)* L2 U' R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U' R2 U' F2 L' D' B2 D2 F' D' B' L U' L2 *(6|10) *//Off by a U perm because I mixed up KA and CA
7. *26.90 * U2 L2 D' R D2 L2 B' L' U' L2 U2 B' L2 F L2 U2 F' D2 B2 R2 *(6|12)*
9. *(24.97) * D U2 R2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 U' R2 B2 R' F D2 R2 B' L F2 L' *(8|12)* //more like 8|8 though because of the obvious U perm. First sub 25. Didn't use random orientation though.
10. *1:05.14 * D2 L2 B2 R2 B F2 U2 F D2 R2 B U L' D2 U R' U' L F R2 *(4'''|8)* //really should have done well on this scramble.
12. *DNF(45.77)* R2 D' L2 U B2 D' R2 B2 R2 D' U2 F R2 F2 U2 F' D' F L' R' U2 *(8|8'')*//really should have done well on this scramble, but I forgot a letter pair and somehow DNF'd.

So many easy scrambles wtf. My accuracy _really_ needs to improve. This should probably be in the failures thread.


----------



## Goosly (Dec 28, 2014)

4bld pb by 30 seconds 

[video=youtube_share;thbfcWyAVAU]http://youtu.be/thbfcWyAVAU[/video]


----------



## Cale S (Dec 29, 2014)

5BLD avg5 - 7:34.54
and 7:16.59 mo3

7:13.95, 7:41.04, 6:54.79, DNF(7:01.77), 7:48.64

first avg5, second mo3
no breaks between solves = very tiring


----------



## Iggy (Dec 29, 2014)

Cale S said:


> 5BLD avg5 - 7:34.54
> and 7:16.59 mo3
> 
> 7:13.95, 7:41.04, 6:54.79, DNF(7:01.77), 7:48.64
> ...



Nice. When's your next comp with 5BLD?


----------



## Cale S (Dec 29, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Nice. When's your next comp with 5BLD?



January 10  http://www.cubingusa.com/anotherfmc2015/index.php
also 4BLD, MBLD, and 2 rounds of 3BLD


----------



## A Leman (Dec 29, 2014)

Cale S said:


> 5BLD avg5 - 7:34.54
> and 7:16.59 mo3
> 
> 7:13.95, 7:41.04, 6:54.79, DNF(7:01.77), 7:48.64
> ...



As far as I know, that 6:54 is the UNAR for 5BLD. Good luck at your next comp!


Edit: I looked back a bit and you got a 6:47! 2 days ago. Very impressive!!


----------



## Iggy (Dec 29, 2014)

Cale S said:


> January 10  http://www.cubingusa.com/anotherfmc2015/index.php
> also 4BLD, MBLD, and 2 rounds of 3BLD



Cool, good luck!


----------



## CptPrice (Dec 29, 2014)

Waaaaa, managed to do 6mins 22sec on 3BLD, getting faster with practice gives an awesome feeling. 4mins 20sec on memo.


----------



## SirWaffle (Dec 30, 2014)

just for luls pyra bld first try

1. 1:58.95+ L' U' R' B R' L' U L l' b u'


----------



## Iggy (Dec 30, 2014)

1. 27.31 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 D2 F2 U' B2 U R2 F' D L' U' B' U L' R2 B' D 

Haven't gotten a gj solve in a while


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 30, 2014)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 7/10
best time: 34.26
worst time: 48.19

current mo3: 42.39 (σ = 5.06)
best mo3: 37.59 (σ = 3.02)

current avg5: 42.39 (σ = 5.06)
best avg5: 39.54 (σ = 1.01)

session avg: DNF (σ = 38.76)
session mean: 40.65

Quite good 3BLD session  I have mostly practised bigBLD and MBLD lately so good to see I still have my skills


----------



## SirWaffle (Dec 30, 2014)

Pyra bld is fun but pointless 1. 43.90+ R' U R U B' U' B' R r b u

edit:
I suck at AUF
1. 30.10+ U' L' U' L U' R U B r u


----------



## Cale S (Dec 30, 2014)

First 3BLD session in a long time, got 42.81 mo3 and 44.79 avg5
48.66, (38.73), 41.04, (57.56), 44.68


Spoiler



DNF	R' F2 B2 D' F B2 L' B2 F D' F U2 B' U' B' R2 U F' B' U' F L2 D2 R2 L'
DNF	B' U' F' D' U R2 D L R D' B' D2 B U2 F D' R' F D F R' U' R' D2 R'
DNF	L' D' F' U' F D2 L' U D' L U D R' B L2 D L2 U' D' L D F2 R' U F
DNF	D' B F D' U2 F D2 F' L D R D F' R2 B' L R2 D R D2 R' B L D2 L'
DNF	F2 R' U B D' B2 D' U' B U R2 L B2 F2 D' R' L B L2 B F L2 B' D' R
DNF	F R2 F2 B2 R' L' D B' F' L2 R' B L' B' F2 L' D F2 L' D2 R2 U2 L2 R2 F'
DNF	L R' F L' D B' U' R' D' R' D U F' D F B2 R B L F' R' B2 D L B
DNF	R D U2 L2 F' R2 U' B D' F' R2 L' D2 R U F' B2 D' L' F2 D2 U' F L B'
48.02	R2 B2 D' R B' L B F R2 B D B' F2 L' D' F2 L B L2 U2 F' B R2 L2 F'
DNF	B' D' R2 F' R' L2 D R' F' L U2 R F U' L2 D2 U2 F2 D U2 L F' D' B' F'
45.94	U B R2 U2 F2 B' D' F' U' D' F2 R2 U2 D2 R2 F' R2 U' F' L' U F' U R' F'
43.23	D R F L' U R2 F' D B' D2 B D2 L' R' F2 B' D2 F' U D' B' U R F L2
48.33	D' B D2 L' R' D U' B D2 R' F' L' U2 B' U' D' R U' D' L2 U' D' R2 D L'
DNF	R' U2 R D' U' B D2 L F2 D' B L F L U D L D' U' L2 F U' L2 B2 U
DNF	B2 U L U2 B' U D' B2 D' U2 R' F' B' U' D' F U2 B' L U' F' L2 R2 D L
43.97	F' B U2 R2 F' B2 R L' F2 B L D2 L' F L D2 B' U' L U2 D2 B F' D2 R2
DNF	L2 B2 R U2 B2 R2 B' U R B F U' D2 B2 U' R2 L2 F2 U' L' D' R F' D2 L2
DNF	R' L2 U2 F R2 F D2 U2 B2 L' D B' L2 U R2 F L' B D2 F2 B2 R F' U2 R'
36.39	L D' F' L' B2 R' F2 U L' B D2 F' R' L U2 D' L2 R' F' R2 U2 R2 L U' B2
48.97	F' B R' B2 D F2 L' U' F2 R' U' F D2 L D2 L F2 B' L2 B2 F' R2 U F' B
DNF	D B2 L2 D' R D2 F' B D L R U2 B2 L' F2 D2 F R B2 L' F' U R U R'
50.98	U' D2 R2 U2 L2 D U B2 R' L2 F2 R2 U' F' B2 U' B2 U' F U' B2 D R2 D2 B2
48.66	U' L2 F2 R L2 F D' R' U L U' B F2 D F2 U B2 U2 R' D' U' B U' B' D
38.73	F U2 R B' R D L2 R2 D U L' U' L' U F R' L F2 D L2 R F B D' F'
41.04	D B2 D' U' R F' R' D' F' R' B2 F2 U B' L2 U B2 D2 U L F2 L D' U' B'
57.56	F R' U' B2 L' D' L2 B' U2 R2 F B' D' F2 L' B R B' F2 U' L' R' F U' B'
44.68	B D2 B2 U' R2 D L2 R' U R' L' D' F U2 R2 F2 R B U' D L2 U2 R2 B U
DNF	B' D R L U' B' D' F R L U D2 L R' U R B2 U L F' B U' F2 U F2
1:04.32	L2 U2 F' B2 D2 R2 L D2 U B2 U2 F B2 L R2 B U F' L2 D' B R2 F D L
DNF	L2 U' F U2 F2 U D L R B' L2 B' D2 L' B2 D2 L B D U' B F D B2 F
DNF	D F B' R2 F L D F' D2 R2 U2 D' F D2 R' U2 B2 L B2 F R' U R2 U' D
42.50	U2 L B' D' R F L2 R' U' B2 D R2 D' F D' R' B R U2 R' U' L' U' R' F
57.35	D R2 F R L' F2 U' B L' D2 L R2 B' D2 B D U2 F' L U' R' L2 F' B R2
DNF	R' B D U2 L D2 B2 L2 B2 D' R' F' B R B L2 D2 R' U2 B U2 D2 B U L


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 30, 2014)

Does anyone have any tips on how to get back into BLD? I used to practise 3BLD, but i stopped for some reason after I got my first official success. My PB is 3:08 and I have done a 2/2 multi.


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 30, 2014)

23/23 MBLD in 58:42!!!!!!!!!

Yesss!
No I just need to stop failing mbld officially and get to top10 at least


----------



## CyanSandwich (Dec 30, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> 23/23 MBLD in 58:42!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Yesss!
> No I just need to stop failing mbld officially and get to top10 at least



Woah nice!
Now I really wanna catch up to you.


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 30, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> Woah nice!
> Now I really wanna catch up to you.



Bring it on!


----------



## AJ Blair (Dec 31, 2014)

Largest BLD session to date:

number of times: 35/50
best time: 1:02.05
worst time: 2:19.99

current mo3: 1:46.86 (σ = 19.88)
best mo3: 1:20.28 (σ = 15.71)

current avg5: 1:50.45 (σ = 15.69)
best avg5: 1:20.28 (σ = 15.71)



Spoiler



2:05.37, 1:26.83, 1:45.57, 1:42.12, DNF(2:42.00), 2:19.99, DNF(1:45.20), 1:29.93, DNF(1:51.27), 1:52.62, 2:00.23, DNF(1:35.60), 1:17.30, 1:06.27, 1:37.26, DNF(1:53.49), 1:02.05, 1:49.70, 1:45.61, DNF(2:28.92), 1:46.29, 1:40.74, 1:51.30, DNF(1:55.33), 1:53.60, 2:09.05, 1:41.37, 1:53.33, DNF(2:16.17), DNF(1:57.99), 1:47.57, DNF(1:40.81), 1:56.73, 1:57.85, 1:43.27, DNF(1:36.73), DNF(1:48.78), 1:52.17, 1:36.62, 1:59.53, DNF(2:01.23), 1:27.69, 1:53.72, DNF(1:23.33), 1:44.51, 1:40.17, DNF(1:58.45), 1:29.42, 2:08.51, 1:42.66



My times are all over the place...that's what I've learned from this. Though I'm quite pleased with my accuracy.

Done in one sitting.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 31, 2014)

44.95 R B2 L B2 U2 R' D2 L2 R' B2 D2 B L D' B F' U2 R B F2 R2

First BLD solve of the year, cool how I didn't DNF


----------



## CuberM (Dec 31, 2014)

I got my first sub-1 single - 58.25.


----------



## AJ Blair (Dec 31, 2014)

Third sub-1 single: 57.25

B U F B D' F' D R F L' D2 L U2 F2 R U2 F2 R F2 R'


----------



## Sessinator (Jan 1, 2015)

Going to leave this as my last timed solve of 2014. 
Happened to actually be a mis-scramble (accidentally did an L instead of an L' as the second to last move of the scramble...though I guess that's what I get for scrambling with my glasses off ). 

(6|10) with random orientation 
1. 23.13 F2 D2 R2 F' U2 F2 L2 B D2 R2 F2 L' D' F' D B' F' L' D


----------



## Berd (Jan 1, 2015)

Sessinator said:


> Going to leave this as my last timed solve of 2014.
> Happened to actually be a mis-scramble (accidentally did an L instead of an L' as the second to last move of the scramble...though I guess that's what I get for scrambling with my glasses off ).
> 
> (6|10) with random orientation
> 1. 23.13 F2 D2 R2 F' U2 F2 L2 B D2 R2 F2 L' D' F' D B' F' L' D


Whut


----------



## A Leman (Jan 1, 2015)

First Solve of the New Year:
43.12[14.85] B U F2 L B2 U' L F B' R' D2 B2 L U2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D2 R' 

I guess the accomplishment is that I reviewed the memo and it's still sub15.


----------



## ollicubes (Jan 1, 2015)

First blindsolve of the year: 38.88
Scramble was stolen from sessinator


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 1, 2015)

ollicubes said:


> First blindsolve of the year: 38.88
> Scramble was stolen from sessinator



Are you seriously trying to break my NR?  . Stop it please  

P.S. no blind solves for me today. My head hurts too much...


----------



## ollicubes (Jan 1, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> Are you seriously trying to break my NR?  . Stop it please
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. no blind solves for me today. My head hurts too much...




That would be cool 5minutes ago I failed first sub-nr mean by two twisted corners :/


----------



## Ollie (Jan 1, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> Are you seriously trying to break my NR?  . Stop it please
> 
> P.S. no blind solves for me today. My head hurts too much...



lol same, my first time was a 1:06.xx DNF


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 1, 2015)

I did it! Yay


----------



## Berd (Jan 1, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> I did it! Yay


Speedblind with roux or a 10bld? [emoji8]


----------



## Tao Yu (Jan 1, 2015)

Easy scrambles are easy...

*23.860* D' R U B2 R U B2 U B' R2 U' D' F2 B2 U R2 L2 B2 U L2 (5/10)

*22.088* U L2 R2 U L2 R2 U' L2 B2 D' F' R2 B2 U2 R' U2 F2 U' F' (6/8)

Random orientation, but no box.


----------



## Berd (Jan 1, 2015)

1:59.49 3bld pb. Finally sub 2. Random orientation too [emoji111]


----------



## josh42732 (Jan 1, 2015)

New 3BLD PB. 4:16.16.


----------



## SirWaffle (Jan 2, 2015)

Average of 5: 1:36.29
1. 1:31.91 B2 F2 U2 L2 D' L2 D' F2 L2 B2 U2 B' F2 L U F2 R' B D' F' R2 
2. 1:26.77 L R F2 U2 L' F2 U2 L2 R F2 D F2 D' B2 F D2 B' U F2 R' 
3. (DNF(1:36.27)) L2 F2 L2 B' D2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F' R B2 F U' F' D' B2 L' F' R2 
4. (1:18.86) R2 D2 L' U2 F2 U2 R B2 F2 U2 R U' B' L2 D F' U2 B2 F D2 
5. 1:50.20 L2 D L2 D R' U2 F' B R' B R2 B2 D F2 D' L2 F2 L2 B2 U'


----------



## Cale S (Jan 2, 2015)

First 3 5BLD successes of 2015:

7:20.75[2:53], 9:07.21[3:23], 7:25.36[2:47] = 7:57.77 mo3 

the 9:07 kind of ruined it, but still a decent mo3
these were my 2nd - 4th attempts of 2015, the 9:07 and 7:25 were for the weekly comp


----------



## Ollie (Jan 2, 2015)

3:50.78[1:50] 234BLD relay - first attempt in something like a year. Not sure if this is good, it's on camera just in case it is



Spoiler: Breakdowns



2BLD - 26s (lol)
3BLD - 52s
4BLD - 2:32.xx


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 2, 2015)

Ollie said:


> 3:50.78[1:50] 234BLD relay - first attempt in something like a year. Not sure if this is good, it's on camera just in case it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you memo all and then execute all?
Or did you memo 2x2, execute 2x2, memo3x3, execute 3x3, memo 4x4, execute 4x4?


----------



## SirWaffle (Jan 2, 2015)

9/10 43:15.95. I messed up the "normal" Bld by two edges. If had remembered "if" i would have gotten 10/10 hahaha


----------



## Ollie (Jan 2, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> Did you memo all and then execute all?
> Or did you memo 2x2, execute 2x2, memo3x3, execute 3x3, memo 4x4, execute 4x4?



Memo all then execute all

Edit: 2:54.00 in one at a time relay


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 2, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Memo all then execute all
> 
> Edit: 2:54.00 in one at a time relay



Damn you're good 

I barely got sub-5 doing one at a time... 3:47 4x4 + 45s 3x3 +20s 2x2 = 4:52


----------



## SirWaffle (Jan 2, 2015)

this is PB but i am not sure if i should count it because how easy the scramble is.

1. 1:00.95 L B R D2 F2 R F D' R2 F R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 F U2 B D2


----------



## JasonDL13 (Jan 2, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> this is PB but i am not sure if i should count it because how easy the scramble is.
> 
> 1. 1:00.95 L B R D2 F2 R F D' R2 F R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 F U2 B D2



Sub 1 Old Pochmann pls


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 2, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Memo all then execute all
> 
> Edit: 2:54.00 in one at a time relay


Nice 


SirWaffle said:


> this is PB but i am not sure if i should count it because how easy the scramble is.
> 
> 1. 1:00.95 L B R D2 F2 R F D' R2 F R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 F U2 B D2


I would count it. Parity, 2 cycle breaks, twisted corner. It's not super easy.


----------



## Cale S (Jan 3, 2015)

5BLD - 6:26.84 [2:27]

first big BLD attempt of the day
fifth sub-7

scramble: Fw2 Bw2 Rw' L' Uw' Lw' D2 Fw Lw L2 R U' Bw' Rw2 F Lw' L Dw F Dw2 Uw2 Rw2 L' Lw' F' B' U2 B L' Rw' D2 R D Bw' Lw D' F B Lw' F2 Uw L2 D Fw' Dw' B2 Fw L2 Rw Fw' L D2 Bw Uw Rw D2 U2 R Fw2 D


----------



## Iggy (Jan 3, 2015)

Cale S said:


> 5BLD - 6:26.84 [2:27]
> 
> first big BLD attempt of the day
> fifth sub-7
> ...



Nice :tu


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 3, 2015)

3:23.75[1:25.54] L' F f' R D U2 R' f' D2 U' R' U F2 L2 u' R2 r' L U' B R2 B2 f' D' L2 D2 R' r2 B' U' f r' U B R r U2 B' F' L2 

Nice time 

Scramble was easy though.. Could have been PB...


----------



## ghammy (Jan 3, 2015)

First 3bld success : 8:09.96 

with m2/op


----------



## Berd (Jan 3, 2015)

ghammy said:


> First 3bld success : 8:09.96
> 
> with m2/op


Gj! Nice time too [emoji8]


----------



## Ollie (Jan 3, 2015)

Cale S said:


> 5BLD - 6:26.84 [2:27]
> 
> first big BLD attempt of the day
> fifth sub-7
> ...



This progress is incredible - it's almost making me want to 5BLD again! When is your next comp?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jan 3, 2015)

Cale S said:


> 5BLD - 6:26.84 [2:27]
> 
> first big BLD attempt of the day
> fifth sub-7
> ...



I think you will be challenging the WR soon at this rate.


----------



## Berd (Jan 3, 2015)

1:26 3bld. Beats my previous pb by over 30 seconds! [emoji39]


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 3, 2015)

Last 3 MBLD attempts are:
23/23 @ 58:49
22/23 @ 59:39
22/23 @ 58:27

Great results and AMAZING consistency 

Now if I don't get AT LEAST 20/23 at my next comp I will be quite mad


----------



## Iggy (Jan 3, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> Last 3 MBLD attempts are:
> 23/23 @ 58:49
> 22/23 @ 59:39
> 22/23 @ 58:27
> ...



Nice accuracy as well!


----------



## Ollie (Jan 3, 2015)

Holy ****

Cheat 234BLD relay (one event at a time) - *2:38.92*


Spoiler



2:03.xx 4BLD, 25.xx 3BLD, one-look 2x2x2 solution

2) U' R' U F' R2 F2 U2 R' U2 
3) R2 F2 D2 R2 D U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D' R' B U R U2 R B' R2 D2 R2 
4) R' r' L2 D' r' u' D r2 D U2 B' r2 B f2 U2 F D' u2 f2 D' B' R u r' U2 F' r' D R2 B' L' B f2 r2 D2 u2 U' f2 D U2


----------



## TDM (Jan 3, 2015)

Ollie said:


> 3) R2 F2 D2 R2 D U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D' R' B U R U2 R B' R2 D2 R2


Add U L2 U' F' to this scramble then try it again


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 3, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Holy ****
> 
> Cheat 234BLD relay (one event at a time) - 2:38.92
> 2:03.xx 4BLD, *25.xx 3BLD*, one-look 2x2x2 solution
> ...



Woah! since when are you this fast at 3BLD  Awesome


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Jan 3, 2015)

Cale S said:


> 5BLD - 6:26.84 [2:27]
> 
> first big BLD attempt of the day
> fifth sub-7
> ...



wtf Cale

I had no idea you were that insane at 5BLD now. 
Basically any success now officially will be NAR.



Ollie said:


> This progress is incredible - it's almost making me want to 5BLD again! When is your next comp?



He has 2 rounds of 3BLD and 1 round of 4BLD, 5BLD and Multi next weekend on the 10th of January.

http://www.cubingusa.com/anotherfmc2015/competitors.php


----------



## Goosly (Jan 3, 2015)

Got my first 5BLD success today 
4th attempt, the closest I got before was 3 unsolved edges


----------



## TDM (Jan 3, 2015)

Not really blindfolded, but... memorising 13 random cards (a quarter of a deck):
1:25.88, 1:25.25, 1:08.65 = 1:19.93 Mo3.

Five attempts so far, and only one wrong card; on the second attempt, I memo'd 9 of Diamonds instead of 9 of Hearts. All those red things look the same.
(2:33.87 was first attempt)


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jan 3, 2015)

New 3BLD PBs!
single: 3:46.437
MO3: 4:24.331
AO5: 4:30.572

Yay! This is pretty much the first time I have been able to get 3 solves in the row to be able to get a MO3 and AO5. My accuracy is getting better, and execution and memo are slowly getting faster too.


----------



## STOCKY7 (Jan 3, 2015)

8/10 MBLD 55:31(42:35)
It's alright for me I guess. Would've liked 10/10 though.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 4, 2015)

STOCKY7 said:


> 8/10 MBLD 55:31(42:35)
> It's alright for me I guess. Would've liked 10/10 though.



Game on!


----------



## JasonDL13 (Jan 4, 2015)

I don't know if I should be happy or not 

4/10 55:21[42:55]. Time was really good, memo time went down a lot, solve time went down a lot. But, only 4 solved :E

I used Maskow's tacit but I did it in groups of 4, then 2 at the end.

I will get used to this from my old system, which was weird. I still have a problem remembering were I put my images for each cube, lol, I'm getting used to all of this though!


----------



## Berd (Jan 4, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> Game on!


Let's go!


----------



## A Leman (Jan 4, 2015)

35:26.10 7BLD 

3f' L2 l b' r D2 d' 3l2 L' b D B r2 3l2 3f r' d R2 d' 3r 3b R2 B2 b2 3l' L2 3r l b' 3r' b f' 3l l' R 3b' R' 3b2 R' r' 3d2 B' U2 3d2 f' d U' l b 3u 3b2 3d' 3f2 D d2 f' 3d R b u2 B' d' U 3r d F2 U b2 B2 R f 3l2 l B 3u F2 3f2 3b2 3u f2 u2 3f R2 U' B D B2 R 3b2 B' 3l U' B2 L' 3d f' d 3d 3b2 l'

It's slow, but I am enjoying 7BLD. I did my first 2 solves in a long time. My bigcube cycles are rusty so I think I can make a lot of improvement in a couple weeks. The overall size of the attempt feels much smaller now. MBLD and Memory Sport are certainly the reason for that. The organization of my journeys are also better now.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jan 4, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> New 3BLD PBs!
> single: 3:46.437
> MO3: 4:24.331
> AO5: 4:30.572
> ...


Just got a 2:22.681 [1:05], this felt amazing. Two edges were skipped and all I had to remember for corners was XC (Shack) and QF (Quadratic Formula), then to flip 3 corners. I am very happy with this solve. Now my PB has gone down over a minute and a half just today.

Edit: Just got a 2:22.918 as well


----------



## JasonDL13 (Jan 4, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> Just got a 2:22.681 [1:05]



Good job, update signature!


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 4, 2015)

3:13.88[1:26.41] f r2 R2 F2 L' U B' r2 L' R' F u2 r' U' B' R' r2 D' r F2 u2 B' f' r2 U' L R U' B L2 F' L2 B R2 U f2 R2 F u2 R' 

New PB 

Memo was good and execution was PB :tu


----------



## ollicubes (Jan 4, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> 3:13.88[1:26.41] f r2 R2 F2 L' U B' r2 L' R' F u2 r' U' B' R' r2 D' r F2 u2 B' f' r2 U' L R U' B L2 F' L2 B R2 U f2 R2 F u2 R'
> 
> New PB
> 
> Memo was good and execution was PB :tu




Wow! Gj


----------



## h2f (Jan 4, 2015)

4bld in 17:28 (memo about 10) and 4/4 in multi in 38:xx (memo about 22).


----------



## Berd (Jan 4, 2015)

Finally a 3bld Mo3!

Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-4
mean of 3: *2:21.059*

Time List:
2:13.311, 2:45.044, 2:04.823


----------



## Goosly (Jan 4, 2015)

Practicing to improve my accuracy on 4bld: 9 successes on the last 12 solves  YAY


----------



## SirWaffle (Jan 4, 2015)

6/8 in 28:50.06[19:20.xy], had some horrible execution errors on the 2 dnfs but the memo was good so yea.


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 4, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> 6/8 in 28:50.06[19:20.xy], had some horrible execution errors on the 2 dnfs but the memo was good so yea.



Nice. Now you can try 16 in an hour


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jan 4, 2015)

Used 3 style corners officially. Got a lame single (1:05.xy) but I'll take it.


----------



## Sessinator (Jan 4, 2015)

Second attempt of the day. Random orientation and a 6|10 scramble. 

25.72	R' L' B' F2 R2 U2 L U2 D2 R B' R U L2 B' U2 L' B U B2 L2 F2 L' D R2


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jan 4, 2015)

Just got a 2:16.042 [1:05] single  really need to get a sub 4:00 M03 and ao5 now. Waiting for stickers to arrive for a couple other 3x3s and then I will attempt a 3/3 MBLD.


----------



## JasonDL13 (Jan 5, 2015)

MBLD: 5/10 52:44[40:00]. Time is good. I'm not forgetting anything, it's all memo (and some execution) mistakes, so I get flipped pieces. 2 cubes had 2 flipped edges and 2 twisted corners. (For the record I check the mistakes I did, I'm not guessing what mistakes I made from the result of the cube )

Next attempt I will make sure I don't do any boo-boos in that area.



Rocky0701 said:


> ...then I will attempt a 3/3 MBLD.



Yay! Good luck!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 5, 2015)

So since I've been failing at multi lately... PB 2BLD single - 18.23(weekly comp), and ao5 - 23.64


----------



## Berd (Jan 5, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> So since I've been failing at multi lately... PB 2BLD single - 18.23(weekly comp), and ao5 - 23.64


OP? [emoji39]


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 5, 2015)

3:16.45[1:21.96] U L2 F' B2 r2 u D r u' L2 F2 U' D F D2 u' L' B F f D L2 F' f2 r D' R2 L2 B' u D' B' L B2 r' U2 F2 R L' u

I see some good progress in my 4BLD :tu

Sub-1:30 memo times AND sub-2 executions are both becoming increasingly common  Accuracy has also improved but it's stills quite low ~40-45% I would say if I want to aim for a good (~3:45 or lower) times

EDIT: Oh yeah. Forgot to mention that this was with DP... So without parity would have been PB easily 

EDIT2: Also look at these 3BLD times 

times (reset, import):
53.65, 57.94, 49.15, 1:25.24, 35.62, 36.40, 40.53, 39.09, DNF(54.79), 33.01

3 sub NR singles in 10 solves and also 37.52 mo3 and 38.67 avg5 

Best I have done in a long time


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 5, 2015)

Berd said:


> OP? [emoji39]


Yeah, but also a bit of 3-style.

Edit: Also, nice job Janne!


----------



## SoySauS (Jan 6, 2015)

I just got my second 3BLD success of all time! Hooray! 

The whole thing where N is the number of targets you're supposed to have, and then you add 1 to N for every new cycle and subtract 1 from N for every solved piece is really helpful.

I'M SO EXCITED LET'S GOOOO

edit: I just got 3rd success and it only took like 14 minutes or so omfg i'm a god.

. . .4th. . .guys this is really fun


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 6, 2015)

NICE! Have you timed any?


----------



## SirWaffle (Jan 6, 2015)

lel 2bld

Average of 5: 25.53
1. 19.09 R U2 F R2 U' F' R' F2 U 
2. (DNF(28.02)) U2 R' F R' U2 F U' R2 U2 
3. (18.22) F' R2 U2 F R U' F' R2 U' 
4. 27.78 F U R2 F2 U F U R2 U2 
5. 29.73 R' U2 F U R' F2 U F U2


----------



## Sessinator (Jan 6, 2015)

Finally something nice on video. 

25.29 3BLD 





Scramble was 6''|10
D' R2 F2 L2 D' L2 U2 B2 U F2 U F' U' B2 D' F' L' F' R2 D2

Edit: Re-watched, and I don't think anyone makes funnier faces when they do BLD than I do.  Might have to work on keeping a straight face...


----------



## Berd (Jan 6, 2015)

Sessinator said:


> Finally something nice on video.
> 
> 25.29 3BLD
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4hVPqHm1_E
> ...


Haha your face [emoji39] [emoji8]


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jan 7, 2015)

2:19.91 PB single!
3:08.20 PB Mo3!
3:40.05 PB Ao5!

Time List:
1. 3:55.47 F D2 B2 R2 D2 F D2 F' D2 F' U L' R2 B U L' B' R F' R2 Rw' Uw2 
2. DNF(3:02.25) L2 R2 B2 D L2 U B2 L2 B2 F2 U2 B U' R2 U F R' D F R' U2 Fw' Uw2 
3. 3:09.62 R2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 F2 U R2 U B L U F R D U2 L' D2 U Rw' Uw' 
4. 2:19.91 D' U2 R2 D U2 L2 F2 D' F2 R B2 D2 B R B F L' F2 Rw 
5. 3:55.07 U L2 B2 U2 B2 D2 U' B2 D B2 L2 F R' U2 L' R F' D' B U R2 Rw2 Uw'


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Jan 7, 2015)

Getting back into practising, got a little demotivated with my low success rate at 100% comms so now just using the ones I'm sure of/can think to do at full speed:

1:39.80 Ao5 w/ 1:35.17 Mo3

(1:32.76[47.07]), 1:39.58[46.13], 1:33.17+[42.19], 1:46.64[55.21], DNF(1:27.70)[31.85]

Last solve was DNF by an S' that messed up edges, not entirely sure how I managed that.


----------



## Ollie (Jan 7, 2015)

Sessinator said:


> Finally something nice on video.
> 
> 25.29 3BLD
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4hVPqHm1_E
> ...



Haha,so true

And you're already faster than me with edge comms  much fork you, wow x


----------



## SoySauS (Jan 7, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> NICE! Have you timed any?



Not yet! I should.

edit: I just did and i got 8:55, which isn't very good, but a lot faster than I thought I would be!

8:20

. . .8:09

This is fun


----------



## Rainbow Flash (Jan 7, 2015)

SoySauS said:


> I just got my second 3BLD success of all time! Hooray!
> 
> The whole thing where N is the number of targets you're supposed to have, and then you add 1 to N for every new cycle and subtract 1 from N for every solved piece is really helpful.
> 
> ...



Sweet! I just got my fourth 3BLD succes today too! It was about 9:00 min. Anyway it's become my favourite part of cubing.


----------



## SoySauS (Jan 7, 2015)

Rainbow Flash said:


> Sweet! I just got my fourth 3BLD succes today too! It was about 9:00 min. Anyway it's become my favourite part of cubing.



I've been pretty consistent today, and all of mine have been between 8 and 9 minutes.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 7, 2015)

Sessinator said:


> Finally something nice on video.
> 
> 25.29 3BLD
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4hVPqHm1_E
> ...



Wow, nice. US Nationals this year could be quite amazing for BLD, what with all the new awesome solvers coming in this year (you, Sreeram, Cale, etc.) plus all the good people we already have. Maybe a sub-30 podium? 

Edit: I see Poland has already accomplished that (in 2013!). Still, the US may be able to manage it and join the club this year.


----------



## Sessinator (Jan 7, 2015)

Berd said:


> Haha your face [emoji39] [emoji8]





Ollie said:


> Haha,so true
> 
> And you're already faster than me with edge comms  much fork you, wow x





Mike Hughey said:


> Wow, nice. US Nationals this year could be quite amazing for BLD, what with all the new awesome solvers coming in this year (you, Sreeram, Cale, etc.) plus all the good people we already have. Maybe a sub-30 podium?
> 
> Edit: I see Poland has already accomplished that (in 2013!). Still, the US may be able to manage it and join the club this year.



Thanks all!  I've been trying to beat my on video best (used to be 28). Got a 27 two BLD attempts before the 25, but the timer was a bit cut out of the frame, so I was pleasantly surprised with the 25, hence the post-solve reaction. 

Also, Ollie, I am definitely not faster than you yet! Still trying to get comfortable incorporating new moves into solves ha.  Still DNFing way more than I should. 

Even outside of Nats this should be a good year for US BLD!  At the minimum I think we'll see 3BLD, 4BLD, and 5BLD records broken (no idea about multi). A success for Cale in 5bld this weekend basically equals US NR and NAR, and 4BLD is possible for him as well. 
Anyone sub 40 with a nice scramble has a shot at beating 3BLD NR. 
Hopefully the location for Nats will be announced in due time.

Sub 30 podium would be very nice to see, though sub-1 podiums aren't too common in the US outside of major competitions (though there was one at my last comp - Virginia Open Fall 2014).


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Jan 7, 2015)

First sub-1:30 mean:

1:16.81[28.03], 1:25.25[40.06], 1:43.49[40.51] = 1:28.52

Whole session from today and yesterday was 21/50, mean = 1:38.70. Success rate kinda sucks but other than that decent considering it's the first proper session I've done in a while.


----------



## Cale S (Jan 8, 2015)

MBLD - 14/17 in 48:37.08 [30:30]

previous pb was 6/6 in 14:xx lol
planning on doing 17 cubes this Saturday

two cubes were off by 3 edges, one was off by 3 corners


----------



## Iggy (Jan 8, 2015)

Cale S said:


> MBLD - 14/17 in 48:37.08 [30:30]
> 
> previous pb was 6/6 in 14:xx lol
> planning on doing 17 cubes this Saturday
> ...



Nice time. Good luck for saturday!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 8, 2015)

Broke my 2BLD PBs. Single took the longest but I suddenly broke it by over 2 seconds.

16.17[3.89] U' F' U2 R' F U' F2 U R2 - 6 targets

Mean of 3: 20.91


Spoiler



1. 24.06[5.55] R' U' F U R' F R' U2 F' 
2. 18.51[4.37] U F2 U2 R U' R2 F' U' R' U' 
3. 20.17[4.42] F2 R' F2 R2 F' R U2 F' U2 F'



Average of 5: 21.99


Spoiler



1. 22.80[6.12] U2 R2 U' R' F2 R2 U2 R' U' 
2. 21.70[3.88] F R2 F2 R2 U R U F2 U' 
3. 21.48[5.83] U' F R' U' F2 U' R' F U2 
4. (DNF(24.48)[5.04]) U F' U F' U R2 U2 F2 R' 
5. (16.17[3.89]) U' F' U2 R' F U' F2 U R2



Average of 12: 24.81


Spoiler



1. 21.31[7.24] R2 F R F2 U R' U R U 
2. 27.85[6.63] R' U R' F' R' F U2 F' U' 
3. 23.93[4.85] F2 R' U2 R2 F U' R' F U2 
4. 24.75[4.19] U2 F R' F' R2 F' R2 F' U' 
5. (36.53[6.97]) F' U2 F2 U' R U2 R2 F' U2 
6. 27.98[5.77] U R2 F2 R F U2 F U2 F' U2 
7. 22.60[4.78] U' F2 R2 U' F U' F2 U2 R 
8. 24.06[5.55] R' U' F U R' F R' U2 F' 
9. (18.51[4.37]) U F2 U2 R U' R2 F' U' R' U' 
10. 20.17[4.42] F2 R' F2 R2 F' R U2 F' U2 F' 
11. 31.27[5.48] R F R' F' R F U F2 U 
12. 24.18[7.62] F2 R' U R' U2 R F U' F'



I should probably do some proper BLD events


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 8, 2015)

tats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 35.03
worst time: 49.17

current mo3: 38.98 (σ = 2.85)
best mo3: 38.31 (σ = 3.23)

current avg5: 38.78 (σ = 2.54)
best avg5: 38.78 (σ = 2.54)

current avg12: 41.37 (σ = 3.38)
best avg12: 41.37 (σ = 3.38)

session avg: 41.37 (σ = 3.38)
session mean: 41.49

More 3BLD goodness  My accuracy is awesome right now and speed seems to be decent too. Really going for that mo3 NR next comp...


----------



## szalejot (Jan 8, 2015)

3BLD: 58:39
At leat sub1  
5 edge targets, 6 corner targets - easy scramble 

Now I have to manage to do more solves like this...


----------



## Ollie (Jan 8, 2015)

4BLD OH 5:01.43[0:59]


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 8, 2015)

Ollie said:


> 4BLD OH 5:01.43[0:59]



Wat


----------



## PixelWizard (Jan 8, 2015)

Ollie said:


> 4BLD OH 5:01.43[0:59]



Amazing! On Cam?


----------



## Berd (Jan 8, 2015)

szalejot said:


> 3BLD: 58:39
> At leat sub1
> 5 edge targets, 6 corner targets - easy scramble
> 
> Now I have to manage to do more solves like this...


Scramble? [emoji8]


----------



## Ollie (Jan 9, 2015)

*4BLD UWR* 1:44.62[0:45] - U2 L u U D2 F' f2 u r2 L D' r L' R' D' R f r2 U2 R2 f' B u' F' R F' B D2 L u' r R u' L F U' R2 L2 F2 L2 - first successful sub-1 execution as far as I know. Sadly not on camera :/



Spoiler



13 solved centers, 8 corner targets and nice commutator cases in general


----------



## TDM (Jan 9, 2015)

Ollie said:


> *4BLD UWR* 1:44.62[0:45] - U2 L u U D2 F' f2 u r2 L D' r L' R' D' R f r2 U2 R2 f' B u' F' R F' B D2 L u' r R u' L F U' R2 L2 F2 L2 - first successful sub-1 execution as far as I know. Sadly not on camera :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wtf... you're impossible.


----------



## Iggy (Jan 9, 2015)

Ollie said:


> *4BLD UWR* 1:44.62[0:45] - U2 L u U D2 F' f2 u r2 L D' r L' R' D' R f r2 U2 R2 f' B u' F' R F' B D2 L u' r R u' L F U' R2 L2 F2 L2 - first successful sub-1 execution as far as I know. Sadly not on camera :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice! Insane execution


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 9, 2015)

Ollie said:


> *4BLD UWR* 1:44.62[0:45] - U2 L u U D2 F' f2 u r2 L D' r L' R' D' R f r2 U2 R2 f' B u' F' R F' B D2 L u' r R u' L F U' R2 L2 F2 L2 - first successful sub-1 execution as far as I know. Sadly not on camera :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What is this madness?
I don't even speedsolve 4x4 sub-1... and you do that with BLD method...


----------



## Cale S (Jan 9, 2015)

4BLD mo3 - 3:18.85 (not pb, but still good)
3:00.95, 3:22.09, 3:33.51

first three solves yesterday, first one had 0:54 memo
did two more solves and would have had a sub-3:30 avg5 but the last one was off by 3x



Spoiler



Mean of 3: 3:18.85
1. 3:00.95 Fw2 D Fw Rw' D' L2 U Rw' U' Uw' Rw2 Fw' Rw R B' U2 B R Fw B' F2 Uw2 Fw' Uw2 Rw2 B2 L' F' L2 Rw Uw2 Fw R' L F2 D2 U2 R2 F2 R2 
2. 3:22.09 D R L2 D' Fw F' Uw2 Rw' U' D Rw R' Fw U' Fw' D2 Uw2 L' R2 Rw' D' R' Uw2 U2 Rw2 R2 Fw F2 L Rw2 R2 F2 Uw F2 U Uw2 L' F2 Rw R 
3. 3:33.51 Fw2 B Uw Rw2 Uw2 Fw Rw' Uw2 Fw' R Fw R Uw L' Fw U' Uw Rw L' U' D Uw2 Fw' D' Fw2 F2 L D U' R2 Fw Uw' R' Fw2 D2 B' Uw2 U R' Uw



I also did a 5BLD stackmatted for the first time (but scramble was bad and I was tired so it was 8:2x.xx)


Ollie said:


> *4BLD UWR* 1:44.62[0:45] - U2 L u U D2 F' f2 u r2 L D' r L' R' D' R f r2 U2 R2 f' B u' F' R F' B D2 L u' r R u' L F U' R2 L2 F2 L2 - first successful sub-1 execution as far as I know. Sadly not on camera :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sub-1 execution wat


----------



## Iggy (Jan 9, 2015)

Cale S said:


> 4BLD mo3 - 3:18.85 (not pb, but still good)
> 3:00.95, 3:22.09, 3:33.51
> 
> first three solves yesterday, first one had 0:54 memo
> did two more solves and would have had a sub-3:30 avg5 but the last one was off by 3x



54 memo is faster than my fastest memo ever  How often do you review memo?


----------



## mycube (Jan 9, 2015)

Cale S said:


> 4BLD mo3 - 3:18.85 (not pb, but still good)
> 3:00.95, 3:22.09, 3:33.51
> 
> first three solves yesterday, first one had 0:54 memo
> did two more solves and would have had a sub-3:30 avg5 but the last one was off by 3x



wat sub1 memo, improve your execution!  my memo is kinda the same but I have about 1:10-1:30 exe

Ollie <3


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jan 9, 2015)

Ollie said:


> *4BLD UWR* 1:44.62[0:45] - U2 L u U D2 F' f2 u r2 L D' r L' R' D' R f r2 U2 R2 f' B u' F' R F' B D2 L u' r R u' L F U' R2 L2 F2 L2 - first successful sub-1 execution as far as I know. Sadly not on camera :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



!!


----------



## adiwastu (Jan 9, 2015)

4:32:59 3BLD m2/op  memo: visual

first bld solve ever with m2. this is the 5th try of this day  still afraid to do comms for corners with my eyes closed.


----------



## A Leman (Jan 9, 2015)

33:41.85 7BLD

F 3b' u F' d2 U' 3d 3r2 3u 3d2 r2 U' b' 3l L' F2 3f' u F 3b2 b' B' 3f' L2 3d2 f2 b2 U L' B' L l' 3d' 3l R U' f2 3b' l' f' L' F' L2 3r D 3d r' 3f2 3d' R' 3r' 3l d r u 3d U' 3l2 u2 R B2 u2 3d b 3f f2 R U b2 R2 d2 F' 3l' F r' b l F' B l2 3b2 3r F 3b B2 D 3f' b2 F2 R' U' D2 l2 F D' L 3d2 b U 3b


----------



## Cale S (Jan 9, 2015)

Iggy said:


> 54 memo is faster than my fastest memo ever  How often do you review memo?


I memo centers, then review centers, memo wings, review wings, memo corners, then execute in the order I memorized. 
Usually my memo is around 1:10-1:20


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 10, 2015)

Cale S said:


> I memo centers, then review centers, memo wings, review wings, memo corners, then execute in the order I memorized.
> Usually my memo is around 1:10-1:20


No short term memory use then? Well it seems to work for you.

5BLD PB by about 5 minutes. 2nd scramble from weekly comp.
13:40.14[4:18.10]


Spoiler



Finally got my AoChuang.



Video:


Spoiler


----------



## Iggy (Jan 10, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> No short term memory use then? Well it seems to work for you.
> 
> 5BLD PB by about 5 minutes. 2nd scramble from weekly comp.
> 13:40.14[4:18.10]
> ...



Nice!


----------



## PlasmaStorm (Jan 10, 2015)

pb mo3: 41.546

Time List:
1. 42.847 R' D' F2 U' F2 U2 F2 U' L2 R2 U' R2 B' L D' B' D' B U2 R B2 
2. 41.151 B2 L' D' B2 R D B D R' U2 D2 R' D2 R D2 R' F2 R U2 Rw Uw' 
3. 40.639 D' B R2 B R2 F D2 F D2 F' D2 R2 U F' L U B' U R' B' Rw' Uw

woo


----------



## ryanj92 (Jan 10, 2015)

Ollie said:


> *4BLD UWR* 1:44.62[0:45] - U2 L u U D2 F' f2 u r2 L D' r L' R' D' R f r2 U2 R2 f' B u' F' R F' B D2 L u' r R u' L F U' R2 L2 F2 L2 - first successful sub-1 execution as far as I know. Sadly not on camera :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just saw this

what to heck ???
good job


----------



## timeless (Jan 11, 2015)

first 3bld success with OP (white top, green front)- B U' F' U2 R' B' U B U' L2 F R' F D' L D L' F2 R2 U L F2 B2 U F2 
memo - letters for edges/ visual for corners (18:57.51) 
execution 4:58.38


----------



## JasonDL13 (Jan 11, 2015)

timeless said:


> first 3bld success with OP



Very nice, congrats ^_^


----------



## timeless (Jan 11, 2015)

JasonDL13 said:


> Very nice, congrats ^_^



thanks, i think i can do much better on my memo times considering this solve was done in an non-optimal noisy environment


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 11, 2015)

New 5BLD PB - 12:29.88[4:54.84]

Almost sub-Hughey


----------



## Berd (Jan 11, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> New 5BLD PB - 12:29.88[4:54.84]
> 
> Almost sub-Hughey


Gj [emoji8]


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 11, 2015)

3:26.18 4BLD

sub-3:30 again :tu


----------



## SirWaffle (Jan 11, 2015)

Eh.... 9/13 53:03.04. 2 Cubes off by 2 corner, 1 by 2 edges and i forgot the last cube entirely. Also i had a huge interruption during memo (phone call). So not bad since there was that.


----------



## Berd (Jan 11, 2015)

My parents filmed me haha.


----------



## SirWaffle (Jan 11, 2015)

uh yeah this is part fail part good....


Mean of 3: 1:34.17
1. 1:12.64 R2 F L D' F' R' D F' U F2 R' D2 R U2 D2 R' B2 U2 L' D2 
2. 1:11.77 F' U2 F' D2 B2 R2 U2 F' D2 F D2 L F2 R' U' F2 D' L2 D' 
3. 2:18.11 L2 R2 F2 D2 U B2 F2 U' B2 D' U B' R2 F D B2 L R2 D' F' R'


----------



## Ollie (Jan 12, 2015)

2:10.43, 2:20.58, 2:14.34, (1:54.40), 2:15.46, 2:17.11, 2:19.35, 2:01.93, 2:09.05, 2:15.01, (DNF(2:44.30)), 2:06.12 = *2:12.94 Ao12*

Shame it wasn't a clean average, but pretty plucking good  Been sorting out my execution, fingertricking and the like, average memo was probably about 1:00.


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 12, 2015)

Ollie said:


> 2:10.43, 2:20.58, 2:14.34, (1:54.40), 2:15.46, 2:17.11, 2:19.35, 2:01.93, 2:09.05, 2:15.01, (DNF(2:44.30)), 2:06.12 = *2:12.94 Ao12*
> 
> Shame it wasn't a clean average, but pretty plucking good  Been sorting out my execution, fingertricking and the like, average memo was probably about 1:00.


Sub-2 WR pls


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jan 12, 2015)

Ollie said:


> 2:10.43, 2:20.58, 2:14.34, (1:54.40), 2:15.46, 2:17.11, 2:19.35, 2:01.93, 2:09.05, 2:15.01, (DNF(2:44.30)), 2:06.12 = *2:12.94 Ao12*
> 
> Shame it wasn't a clean average, but pretty plucking good  Been sorting out my execution, fingertricking and the like, average memo was probably about 1:00.



Seriously wtf. Every counting solve is fast enough to beat second in the world officially, 9/12 are sub-WR. o_o


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jan 12, 2015)

Berd said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWLuJZIpijg&feature=youtu.be
> 
> My parents filmed me haha.


Awesome dude! I will do some more attempts this week. Have done like 5 3 cube attempts, all 0/3, but I am getting closer. I also understand your profile picture now haha.


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 12, 2015)

2:03.xx 3BLD Messed up in execution too.. Pair was WF(wife) did WI, had to go back and wasted at least 5 seconds.. Could've totally been sub-2..


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Jan 12, 2015)

Ollie said:


> 2:10.43, 2:20.58, 2:14.34, (1:54.40), 2:15.46, 2:17.11, 2:19.35, 2:01.93, 2:09.05, 2:15.01, (DNF(2:44.30)), 2:06.12 = *2:12.94 Ao12*
> 
> Shame it wasn't a clean average, but pretty plucking good  Been sorting out my execution, fingertricking and the like, average memo was probably about 1:00.



This is rather impressive. I promise to get you drunk if I'm there when you get a sub-2 official.


----------



## Berd (Jan 12, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> Awesome dude! I will do some more attempts this week. Have done like 5 3 cube attempts, all 0/3, but I am getting closer. I also understand your profile picture now haha.


Thanks haha, yeah - ginge4lyfe [emoji111]


----------



## SirWaffle (Jan 12, 2015)

3bld still op/op 

1:00.89 B' R' B2 R B2 D F L' F2 U' R B' R B' D' U F2 L F2 R2 B' L2 D' L U'


----------



## Cale S (Jan 13, 2015)

3BLD and 4BLD pb's from Another FMC 2015:


Spoiler: 3:40.85 4BLD













Spoiler: 42.75 3BLD


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jan 13, 2015)

So after solving corners and edges separately for maybe a month and a half, I did my first full attempt and got a success, around 13 minutes. Next day I dropped my PB down to 4:21.27(stackmat).


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 14, 2015)

Scruggsy13 said:


> So after solving corners and edges separately for maybe a month and a half, I did my first full attempt and got a success, around 13 minutes. Next day I dropped my PB down to 4:21.27(stackmat).



Nice!! That's really good for only two days. Do you use M2/OP? Or OP/OP?


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jan 14, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> Nice!! That's really good for only two days. Do you use M2/OP? Or OP/OP?



I use full Old Pochmann.


----------



## ryanj92 (Jan 14, 2015)

First success in a looong long time - 7:09.34[4:51.65]. After three straight DNF's I was feeling pretty down, I'm glad I persisted and did one more solve though. 
Practising again because I'm doing a talk for the TEDx society at my university next month, and it would be pretty cool if I could demonstrate a BLD solve... (even if i did memo during a break and exec during the talk)


----------



## qqwref (Jan 15, 2015)

Domino BLD (pretty good)
1:30.79[46.00]
R2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 L2 F2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 R2 L2 F2 B2 R2 L2 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 R2 B2

Skewb BLD (I have no idea what I'm doing lol)
2:13.97[1:19.08]
R' B L U R L R' L' R'


----------



## SirWaffle (Jan 15, 2015)

lol 2bld 23.57, 28.43, 37.62, 22.29, 24.03, 26.89, 41.74, 21.55, 33.23, (15.25), (DNF(23.42)), 21.89 = 28.12


----------



## Berd (Jan 15, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> lol 2bld 23.57, 28.43, 37.62, 22.29, 24.03, 26.89, 41.74, 21.55, 33.23, (15.25), (DNF(23.42)), 21.89 = 28.12


How's CHJ?


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 16, 2015)

5BLD PB by over 2 minutes

10:21.99[3:43.74] Fw Bw R' F' Bw2 R2 Uw D' Bw' Lw2 L' U Lw2 Bw2 F2 Lw' U2 L2 Rw' Bw Rw Bw Fw2 D2 Rw2 Dw' L' Rw2 Fw F Dw' L2 Lw2 Bw2 U2 Fw U Fw R B L D' Fw2 B' Rw Lw B' Bw' Fw' Uw' Fw' R Lw2 Bw2 D' Dw2 F' B L' Uw 

8c/10'e/19w/18+ce/19xc

Super easy scramble but hey whatever.


----------



## Ollie (Jan 16, 2015)

2:24.07 Real Man 4BLD + music

Probably not worth uploading, though



CyanSandwich said:


> 5BLD PB by over 2 minutes
> 
> 10:21.99[3:43.74] Fw Bw R' F' Bw2 R2 Uw D' Bw' Lw2 L' U Lw2 Bw2 F2 Lw' U2 L2 Rw' Bw Rw Bw Fw2 D2 Rw2 Dw' L' Rw2 Fw F Dw' L2 Lw2 Bw2 U2 Fw U Fw R B L D' Fw2 B' Rw Lw B' Bw' Fw' Uw' Fw' R Lw2 Bw2 D' Dw2 F' B L' Uw
> 
> ...



Still super nice! V-close to sub-10 club  you're progressing fast too


----------



## TDM (Jan 16, 2015)

2/3 MBLD in 8:20.82. Thought I'd failed the last (but executed first, so not really last?) cube but hadn't, but was off by an edge 3-cycle on the first cube. I forgot to memo the last two pieces :fp

1) U' L2 B2 R2 D L2 B2 U B2 U F' D2 R F R U' L D2 B R' 
2) L2 D2 F' D2 F' D2 L2 B' R2 F' L2 R' D' F2 L' D L F' D' U' B2 
3) B L2 B' D2 L2 B' U2 R2 F U2 F2 D' U2 R2 U2 F2 R B F' U F

This is my first successful multi attempt in a while:
11:52.63, DNF(14:17.37), DNF(13:09.11), DNF(12:18.68), DNF(11:56.94), DNF(10:41.26), DNF(13:08.29), DNF(13:03.09), DNF(37:29.90), DNF(1:00:43.40), DNF(9:25.62), DNF(8:24.49), 8:20.82

The 11:52 was also a 2/3. I've only ever had one n/n attempt...


----------



## Iggy (Jan 16, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> 5BLD PB by over 2 minutes
> 
> 10:21.99[3:43.74] Fw Bw R' F' Bw2 R2 Uw D' Bw' Lw2 L' U Lw2 Bw2 F2 Lw' U2 L2 Rw' Bw Rw Bw Fw2 D2 Rw2 Dw' L' Rw2 Fw F Dw' L2 Lw2 Bw2 U2 Fw U Fw R B L D' Fw2 B' Rw Lw B' Bw' Fw' Uw' Fw' R Lw2 Bw2 D' Dw2 F' B L' Uw
> 
> ...



Nice!


----------



## thehoodedyip (Jan 17, 2015)

First success 9:31.99 OP/OP


----------



## JasonDL13 (Jan 17, 2015)

thehoodedyip said:


> First success 9:31.99 OP/OP



Congrats m9 nice time


----------



## Tao Yu (Jan 17, 2015)

Really big accomplishment for me because my accuracy is so bad.

(DNF), 38.01, 38.22, 48.33, 46.33, 32.67, 34.94, 35.15, 50.61, 33.62, 51.99, (29.94) = *40.99 avg12*

29.94 was a 7|10''. I probably should have done a safety solve as it was the last one, but I was being called to go to dinner.



Spoiler



Average of 12: 40.99
1. DNF F2 U R2 U' F2 U' L2 B2 D2 L2 R' F2 L' F R2 B' D' U2 L R
2. 38.01 U' L' B L' B' R B R F' B2 D R2 U' D' L2 B2 U F2 L2 B2
3. 38.22 F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L B2 D2 B2 D2 L' B L2 D F U' F2 L B2 L2 R2
4. 48.33 B D2 R2 F D2 B' L2 B2 R2 B2 F' R' B2 U L U B D R' B' D'
5. 46.33 F2 U' D2 L' F' R2 B' U B R' B' L2 D2 R2 U2 B' D2 F2 R2 D2 B2
6. 32.67 R U F2 D' L2 F D' L' F B U2 L B2 D2 L2 B2 R' F2 R D2 F2
7. 34.94 L' U2 R B2 L' B2 L' F2 L U2 R2 D' F' D' B U' B2 R' U' L2
8. 35.15 R2 D R2 D L2 R2 D2 U' F2 D2 B2 L R F' D' R B' L2 F2 L' F2
9. 50.61 L2 B2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R' D2 U2 B2 R2 D' B2 U B U B' D F' D R
10. 33.62 F2 R2 D' L' F' U2 R2 D2 L B' D2 B L2 F U2 B2 R2 U2 R2
11. 51.99 U2 B2 L' R' B2 R' U2 B2 D2 F2 L D' L2 B2 D' F L R D F2
12. (29.94) U2 F L2 F U2 B F2 R2 B' U2 F2 U F L2 R U' B' R2 F R B2



Previous PB was 1:09 lol.


----------



## FailCuber (Jan 17, 2015)

thehoodedyip said:


> First success 9:31.99 OP/OP



GJ!!

I also getting close to success too.


----------



## Ollie (Jan 18, 2015)

Tao Yu said:


> Really big accomplishment for me because my accuracy is so bad.
> 
> (DNF), 38.01, 38.22, 48.33, 46.33, 32.67, 34.94, 35.15, 50.61, 33.62, 51.99, (29.94) = *40.99 avg12*
> 
> ...



Your 3BLD confuses the hell out of me. So many low 30s and high 40s and 50s. :s How do you solve parity?


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 18, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Your 3BLD confuses the hell out of me. So many low 30s and high 40s and 50s. :s How do you solve parity?



I thought the same thing. You have singles that are clearly faster than mine but my averages are still faster than yours


----------



## Tao Yu (Jan 18, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Your 3BLD confuses the hell out of me. So many low 30s and high 40s and 50s. :s How do you solve parity?





tseitsei said:


> I thought the same thing. You have singles that are clearly faster than mine but my averages are still faster than yours



I use this for parity, which is why 7/10'' is possible.

I'm just really inconsistent. I do well on easy scrambles and do badly on hard scrambles. It's a bad habit really.


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 18, 2015)

Mean of 3: 3:48.23
1. 3:31.36 
2. 3:43.78 
3. 4:09.54

PB 

Shame about the last solve though... Well my accuracy is getting up all the time and normal success times are now around 3:30-3:50 range so I should be able to beat this quite soon again


----------



## timeless (Jan 19, 2015)

timeless said:


> first 3bld success with OP (white top, green front)- B U' F' U2 R' B' U B U' L2 F R' F D' L D L' F2 R2 U L F2 B2 U F2
> memo - letters for edges/ visual for corners (18:57.51)
> execution 4:58.38



3BLD - sub 11 (sub 8)
lost scramble

edit: lol page 1337


----------



## Rainbow Flash (Jan 19, 2015)

3BLD PB of 5:11.81 minutes, yay!


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 19, 2015)

8:59.66[4:25.37] R' b r2 F2 U r' L2 d2 l' u2 B2 f2 R' B' D2 d' u2 R U' f L b u f B2 r2 u' U d l2 u F' L2 u2 f2 r f u D f u' F2 U2 r2 U2 d2 u' R2 r2 L2 B F2 f D2 F2 r R' u F L' 

second sub-9 5BLD ever  

And this time the scramble wasn't totally lol-worthy 

NR next comp?


----------



## Berd (Jan 19, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> 8:59.66[4:25.37] R' b r2 F2 U r' L2 d2 l' u2 B2 f2 R' B' D2 d' u2 R U' f L b u f B2 r2 u' U d l2 u F' L2 u2 f2 r f u D f u' F2 U2 r2 U2 d2 u' R2 r2 L2 B F2 f D2 F2 r R' u F L'
> 
> second sub-9 5BLD ever
> 
> ...


Gogogo [emoji8]


----------



## Cale S (Jan 20, 2015)

6BLD - 25:09.03 [13:01]

Memo should have been under 8 minutes but I completely failed outer x-center memo and had to keep redoing it like 15 times to find what I was doing wrong
First attempt in a REALLY long time
Done for the weekly competition
3rd success


----------



## LucidCuber (Jan 20, 2015)

Can consistently do blind edges now, hoping for first BLD solve by the end of the week.


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 20, 2015)

LucidCuber said:


> Can consistently do blind edges now, hoping for first BLD solve by the end of the week.



Gogo non-DNF!!!


----------



## Berd (Jan 20, 2015)

9/12 in 1:04 - I'm coming for you TDM


----------



## TDM (Jan 20, 2015)

Berd said:


> 9/12 in 1:04 - I'm coming for you TDM


What... I didn't know you were that good. You'll probably get 10 points before I get 5, given my accuracy.


----------



## Ollie (Jan 20, 2015)

Corrected my biggest source of DNF on 5BLD and got a pretty sexy mean of 3 today, even if my memo still kinda sucks. And I've upgraded to an AoChuang. That's all for now...


----------



## Berd (Jan 20, 2015)

TDM said:


> What... I didn't know you were that good. You'll probably get 10 points before I get 5, given my accuracy.


I just went from 6 to 12 haha


----------



## mycube (Jan 20, 2015)

FINALLY sub30! 
29.71 L2 B2 U2 F2 D' B2 D' L2 D2 B2 U L' F2 D R' L' U B' L' U2 F' D'
without any warmup, memo was about 12-13 seconds

y [L2, U M' U'] y'
[E, R D R']
[D L' D', M]
U' M' U2 M U'
x [E', L' U L] x'

F [R' D2 R, U2] F'
y [R', U L2 U'] (could've cancelled one move with the next comm but I didn't
[U2, L D' L']

about 4 tps


----------



## Berd (Jan 20, 2015)

mycube said:


> FINALLY sub30!
> 29.71 L2 B2 U2 F2 D' B2 D' L2 D2 B2 U L' F2 D R' L' U B' L' U2 F' D'
> without any warmup, memo was about 12-13 seconds
> 
> ...


Gj [emoji8]


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 20, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Corrected my biggest source of DNF on 5BLD and got a pretty sexy mean of 3 today, even if my memo still kinda sucks. And I've upgraded to an AoChuang. That's all for now...


Nice.

Out of curiosity: what was that biggest source of dnf?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jan 20, 2015)

Started doing BLD again ... sort of. Pretty much learned the first half of my letter pair system now so I can work with that, but still need to learn the other half before I start doing full attempts again. (Think PAO, but with A and O combined into one set). I doubt I'll be back in form by my next comp, but should be by the end of the year, I'm a little busy these days. It's about time I learned actual letter pairs lol.



Ollie said:


> Corrected my biggest source of DNF on 5BLD and got a pretty sexy mean of 3 today, even if my memo still kinda sucks. And I've upgraded to an AoChuang. That's all for now...



Are you just going to tease us, or will you say what the source of DNFs was and what the MO3 was?


----------



## TDM (Jan 20, 2015)

Berd said:


> I just went from 6 to 12 haha


Yeah, I went from 3 to 7 to 10.
I still only have one MBLD success more than 1 point though. I know you've got at least 6 more than once. I'm _very_ behind.


----------



## Berd (Jan 20, 2015)

TDM said:


> Yeah, I went from 3 to 7 to 10.
> I still only have one MBLD success more than 1 point though. I know you've got at least 6 more than once. I'm _very_ behind.


Daily attempts is where it's at.


----------



## LucidCuber (Jan 20, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> Gogo non-DNF!!!



FIRST BLD SUCCESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TDM (Jan 20, 2015)

Berd said:


> Daily attempts is where it's at.


I know, I stopped practising as much about a week before Christmas.

I go nowhere near the time limit for 3 cubes (I'm consistently under a third of it), but because I almost always DNF, I think I'll use some of the extra time to review my memo, which I do in my head, but I don't check it with the cube. Once I can do 3/3 easily (and hopefully I can do an attempt a day at least), I'll go on to 5, then 7, then 10, focusing on accuracy and not speed. Then maybe a bit of speed once I can do accuracy.


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 20, 2015)

LucidCuber said:


> FIRST BLD SUCCESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



YAY! congrats. BLD is so fun. ^o^


----------



## timeless (Jan 20, 2015)

timeless said:


> 3BLD - sub 11 (sub 8)
> lost scramble
> 
> edit: lol page 1337



3BLD- Sub 10 (5:17.16) F' B' R' F2 B L' D' L D2 R' B2 U2 L' F' R2 B D2 F L2 U B2 U' D' L2 D


----------



## TDM (Jan 20, 2015)

11:38.95[3/3]

1) B U' R' L' F2 R' U' L D B' R2 D2 B' R2 F' R2 L2 B2 U2 R2 
2) R2 B' F' L2 F' U2 L2 R2 F' R2 U L2 F' R' F U' L D F D2 F 
3) R2 U L2 B2 D' R2 D' F2 U L2 U2 R B2 F' D2 U2 R F D2 R'

My second n/n attempt!  No twisted/flipped pieces was helpful. This was my first attempt at going slow and reviewing cubes. It was about 2.5 minutes slower than usual.


----------



## Berd (Jan 20, 2015)

TDM said:


> I know, I stopped practising as much about a week before Christmas.
> 
> I go nowhere near the time limit for 3 cubes (I'm consistently under a third of it), but because I almost always DNF, I think I'll use some of the extra time to review my memo, which I do in my head, but I don't check it with the cube. Once I can do 3/3 easily (and hopefully I can do an attempt a day at least), I'll go on to 5, then 7, then 10, focusing on accuracy and not speed. Then maybe a bit of speed once I can do accuracy.


I just used ~20 mins of memo for 3 haha


----------



## TDM (Jan 20, 2015)

Berd said:


> I just used ~20 mins of memo for 3 haha


Is that normal for you? It takes me about 6 usually.


----------



## Berd (Jan 20, 2015)

TDM said:


> Is that normal for you? It takes me about 6 usually.


I used to make sure over and over... It would take me ~10 now. That might be your accuracy issue...


----------



## TDM (Jan 20, 2015)

Berd said:


> I used to make sure over and over... It would take me ~10 now. That might be your accuracy issue...


Yeah, maybe 


Spoiler



SPEED IS EVERYTHING!1!one.


----------



## Berd (Jan 20, 2015)

TDM said:


> Yeah, maybe
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Might go for another 12 tonight, 12/12


----------



## megaminxwin (Jan 21, 2015)

1. 5:08.06[2:19.24] 
UR3- DR4+ DL5+ UL5+ U6+ R1+ D0+ L2+ ALL1+ y2 U2+ R3+ D4- L1- ALL2- UR DR UL

Just randomly tried a clock BLD. Never done one before, so I went reaaaalllyyy carefully without any optimisations at all. The fact I got a success first time is pretty cool.


----------



## Berd (Jan 21, 2015)

megaminxwin said:


> 1. 5:08.06[2:19.24]
> UR3- DR4+ DL5+ UL5+ U6+ R1+ D0+ L2+ ALL1+ y2 U2+ R3+ D4- L1- ALL2- UR DR UL
> 
> Just randomly tried a clock BLD. Never done one before, so I went reaaaalllyyy carefully without any optimisations at all. The fact I got a success first time is pretty cool.


Hahah Gj


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 21, 2015)

3:20.89[1:27.77] D B2 u U F' R' f B D U' R2 u2 B2 L U f r2 U2 r2 B2 f L2 u' L2 F D2 u2 r' B f U r2 f2 L' f L D B' R D' 

3rd best time ever


----------



## Puggins (Jan 21, 2015)

First single BLD in a while. (Have only done multi for 2 weeks. ) 3:24.96[1:35] Great memo time and it seems I have improved at single BLD since the last time I attempted to do it a month and a half ago. However, I realized a mistake in the middle of my edges and I had to go back and fix it. I believe this would have been sub 3 if I hadn't done that.


----------



## TDM (Jan 22, 2015)

1:42 solve with 2 seconds added on because stupid phone timer, followed by a 1:32.731. Again, a couple of seconds slower than I'd have liked because it was only after this solve that I realised that the timer had BLD mode on, which I never use. I can't turn it off, so I probably won't be doing BLD on my phone again until I can change that. But the 1:32 is PB. U2 F2 L2 F2 D' U' R2 D' F2 L2 D2 R' U2 B' L2 B D' B2 L B2 U2 f' u'.


----------



## Vesper Sword (Jan 22, 2015)

1:11.18 pb single
D' F2 R2 D2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 D' L2 R' B D B F' L' D' R2 D2


----------



## A Leman (Jan 22, 2015)

New 7BLD PB from the Weekly Comp. 30:24.23[13:28.57]


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 22, 2015)

A Leman said:


> New 7BLD PB from the Weekly Comp. 30:24.23[13:28.57]



That's awesomely fast  

Gj


----------



## JasonDL13 (Jan 23, 2015)

2BLD:

Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-22
avg of 5: 24.74

Time List:
1. (22.91) F U2 F U R U' R2 F2 U2 
2. 25.60 U' R2 F' R' F2 U R U2 R 
3. 23.63 R U R2 U' R2 F U R2 U2 
4. (DNF(30.68)) U F' R2 F U' R' U2 R' F' 
5. 24.98 R F' U F U R2 U R F2 U'

Used stackmat + box (and random orientation obviously)

I don't use one look so that's why it's slow compared to one look solves : P


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jan 23, 2015)

JasonDL13 said:


> 2BLD:
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-22
> avg of 5: 24.74
> ...



Old Pochmann?

Also for my own achievements, 3:47.xx 3BLD earlier today. My memorization still takes way too long.


----------



## JasonDL13 (Jan 23, 2015)

Scruggsy13 said:


> Old Pochmann?



Yep. With maybe one or two algs of 3 cycling. And sometimes some easy PLL cases. (Ex: x2 Y-Perm x2)


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 23, 2015)

3:18.72[1:26.28] D f U2 F' u2 f' u r' F' f' D' B u R2 B' D' U' B' f D R2 F' f' u' D2 B' R2 u' B' L' U R' U2 R D f B' U u2 L2 

2nd best time ever  Also it was with DP... Would have been PB without that. Execution was awesome 1:52 with double parity


----------



## Puggins (Jan 23, 2015)

3BLD: 2:23.26[59.50] PB and fastest memo ever aside from a 46 that was a DNF which doesn't count.


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 24, 2015)

Very good, but you should work on your execution. Faster TPS and less pauses. My execution times are usually pretty much the same as my memo.


----------



## Puggins (Jan 24, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> Very good, but you should work on your execution. Faster TPS and less pauses. My execution times are usually pretty much the same as my memo.



I know, I need to learn M2. I don't do 3BLD that often since I spend a lot of time on multi but with multi, 3BLD will improve.


----------



## Rainbow Flash (Jan 24, 2015)

Got two 3BLD successes last night, with pretty good times. It's been so long!


----------



## rybaby (Jan 24, 2015)

First ever 4BLD success!
Took things nice and slow, 31:27.92 (memo ~ 19:30). 

bojangles ik it's blammo long story


----------



## Cale S (Jan 24, 2015)

First 3BLD avg12 in forever

46.17, 46.08, 40.78, 49.81, 44.28, 49.65, DNF, 52.70, 49.00, 53.13, 56.42, 1:11.21

51.85 avg12 (pb), 45.51 avg5 (not pb), 44.34 mo3 (not pb)

First three were from the weekly comp, the rest were from qqtimer


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 25, 2015)

Cale S said:


> First 3BLD avg12 in forever
> 
> 46.17, 46.08, 40.78, 49.81, 44.28, 49.65, DNF, 52.70, 49.00, 53.13, 56.42, 1:11.21
> 
> ...


This actually really surprises me. That you are so amazingly fast at bigbld but your 3bld is actually slower than mine


----------



## Berd (Jan 25, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> This actually really surprises me. That you are so amazingly fast at bigbld but your 3bld is actually slower than mine


Probably down to slow execution times/method


----------



## xlmmaarten (Jan 25, 2015)

Nearly know M2  after that i can finally start practising to get a succesful 3bld xD


----------



## Cale S (Jan 25, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> This actually really surprises me. That you are so amazingly fast at bigbld but your 3bld is actually slower than mine



I think the main reason is that I still use mostly M2/OP for 3BLD. I don't really care about or practice 3BLD, so I haven't really bothered to learn 3-cycles for corners or edges. For big cubes I use basically all commutators for centers, and a lot of commutators/advanced r2 for wings. For corners on big cubes I do 3-cycles by setting up one of the targets to RFD and doing a corner cycle I know, but this takes some extra thinking so I don't use it for 3BLD.
My 3BLD memo times are usually 12-ish, and I don't think I can get my tps much faster, so I think the only way I can really improve is to improve my efficiency with full 3-style.


----------



## Berd (Jan 25, 2015)

xlmmaarten said:


> Nearly know M2  after that i can finally start practising to get a succesful 3bld xD


Gogo dude!


----------



## xlmmaarten (Jan 25, 2015)

Berd said:


> Gogo dude!



Thanks


----------



## Rainbow Flash (Jan 26, 2015)

It's about 13 solves after my first success and I have a PB of 3:00.19 min. Pushing to sub-3!


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 26, 2015)

Rainbow Flash said:


> It's about 13 solves after my first success and I have a PB of 3:00.19 min. Pushing to sub-3!



gogogogogogogo!!!


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jan 26, 2015)

Rainbow Flash said:


> It's about 13 solves after my first success and I have a PB of 3:00.19 min. Pushing to sub-3!


Keep going! I haven't done any BLD in the past week, but I have two 3x3s in the mail to add to multi and even though I have not even come close to a 3/3 success, I am going to go straight to trying for 5/5 cause YOLO.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 26, 2015)

Got a sub-11 5BLD on cam



Spoiler











Really wanna sub-10


----------



## Hari (Jan 26, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> Got a sub-11 5BLD on cam
> 
> 
> Really wanna sub-10



Nice job! Your memo is really good! Motivated me to do some more 4BLD( I don't have a 5x5 yet) Is that an Aochuang btw?


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 26, 2015)

Hari said:


> Nice job! Your memo is really good! Motivated me to do some more 4BLD( I don't have a 5x5 yet) Is that an Aochuang btw?


Thanks! Yes it is.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 26, 2015)

First success 11:02.93

I am so happy


----------



## Berd (Jan 26, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> First success 11:02.93
> 
> I am so happy


Gj! Watch those pbs drop...!


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 26, 2015)

Berd said:


> Gj! Watch those pbs drop...!



hehe 5:45.73 single

almost halved my time


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 26, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> hehe 5:45.73 single
> 
> almost halved my time



4:36.391 single. This is amazing


----------



## Berd (Jan 26, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> 4:36.391 single. This is amazing


Best event(s)


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 26, 2015)

Berd said:


> Best event(s)



I still DNF 5 of 6 times though lol


----------



## Berd (Jan 26, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> I still DNF 5 of 6 times though lol


Practice. Pm me if you need a hand.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 26, 2015)

Berd said:


> Practice. Pm me if you need a hand.



Of course I will. I mean, I just got my first success 6 hours ago (or so?) so I can't expect too much hahah


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 26, 2015)

23/23 MBLD @ 58:55 :tu

Second time I got all 23 correct 

I should add more cubes but I don't have enough time to practise right now to make my memo faster (I could probably add more cubes if I had time to do 1 attempt/day for 2 weeks or something like that like I did in christmas break).

But good to know that I still have enough speed and accuracy to do 23 

No I just need a that damn competition to attempt this officially...


----------



## Berd (Jan 26, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> 23/23 MBLD @ 58:55 :tu
> 
> Second time I got all 23 correct
> 
> ...


Googo man. I'm coming for you.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Jan 26, 2015)

Finished 3style corners in 9 days and edges in 5 days. Learned it from Marcell Endrey's Algs.

Notes on switching:
I use the word alg very lightly to describe these. It is equivalent to using "algs" for F2L. Sure they are technically algorithms, but you can intuit almost every single case. Your intuition may not be speed optimal or move optimal, but you can compare your solution against an alg in a set for optimization.

I was using TuRBo edges and Old Pochmann corners. I switched both of my buffers to learn this. I find the buffer is not difficult to switch mentally. So find a set you like and use whatever buffer the set requires. You will probably have to add some image/audio pairs to account for this, but not much else.

Learning the sets:
-Corners
Learned all the CO cases. Then the UBR cases. The reason for UBR was because it had an R2 interchange with the buffer and a lot of easy-to-see interchanges with other stickers. From there I would just do Corners only scrambles and try to figure out each case on a different cube so as not to mess up the actual case. If I came up with a solution or gave up, I would consult the alg spreadsheet to see what the recommend solution was. If I had intuited/already known the solution on the spreadsheet I crossed it off my list of cases I needed to learn. Otherwise, I would slowly execute the solution to observe the how the stickers moved and when they switched and so on. Hopefully internalizing a small amount of knowledge that would nudge me in the correct direction the next time the case, or a similar one, appeared.
-Edges
Too many EO cases to learn those first. I started with the UB cases. Pretty much for the same reason I started with UBR for Corners. M2 interchange and a lot of easy-to-see interchanges between it and other stickers on the cube. After UB, I moved on to UL/UR (every UR case is a mirror of a UL case). This was more arbtrary, but I still felt more comfortable working with stickers starting with U. When I had finished those, I fell into the method of doing Edge only solves and trying to intuit solutions for each case. This was significantly easier than Corners because edges only have 2 orientations. This simplifies your interchanges by quiet a bit. 


I did some sighted corner solves (my memo is currently garbage and is my next step in improving BLD) and got an AO12 = 19.13. This is average.
Because I just finished edges, I am nowhere nearly as consistent as I am on corners, but decent sighted edge solves are around 50s.

In summary:
If someone is remotely serious about BLD, they should know 3style/BH. I would even go as far to say that you could learn Old Pochmann to get a grasp of how BLD works and then move straight to 3style/BH. I know how M2 and OP work. Even knowing those in addition to TuRBo did pretty much nothing in terms of learning 3style edges. Even the largest benefit from M2 practically being half of a UB 3style case didn't really help. Once you start learning 3style, you'll never want to go back. It is just that easy and that good.

Thanks to:
Marcell Endrey for the algs.
Roux solvers for their many ways of executing M slice moves.
Chris Hardwick for answering my numerous verbose questions and being the primary inspiration for me wanting to learn 3style. The guy is the H in BH. How could he not be inspiring?


Next goals: 
Use image/audio or Person/Action instead of rote letters/audio
4BLD (cube is in the mail)


----------



## Berd (Jan 26, 2015)

Sir E Brum said:


> Finished 3style corners in 9 days and edges in 5 days. Learned it from Marcell Endrey's Algs.
> 
> Notes on switching:
> I use the word alg very lightly to describe these. It is equivalent to using "algs" for F2L. Sure they are technically algorithms, but you can intuit almost every single case. Your intuition may not be speed optimal or move optimal, but you can compare your solution against an alg in a set for optimization.
> ...


Great job man. What were you averaging before you switched?


----------



## Sir E Brum (Jan 26, 2015)

Berd said:


> Great job man. What were you averaging before you switched?



Between 3:30 and 4:00 for actual BLD solves. For sighted solves edges: 25-30s; corners 30-35s. (Really obvious that these categories aren't why my BLD times are awful).
I never liked the beginner/intermediate methods for BLD. They always felt clunky and awkward. 3style feels very smooth and has motivated me to improve in all aspects of BLD. Specifically memo. I plan on being sub-1:30 at US Nationals.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 26, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> 23/23 MBLD @ 58:55 :tu


Damn, nice accuracy man.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 27, 2015)

4:21+2 single 

It was off by a B move and I don't even do B moves in BLD wtf


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 27, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> 4:21+2 single
> 
> It was off by a B move and I don't even do B moves in BLD wtf



4:08 single!


----------



## Berd (Jan 27, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> 4:08 single!


Wowow Gj!


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 27, 2015)

Berd said:


> Wowow Gj!



Thanks. What do you average for BLD? Also why do you have a MBLD official result but no 3BLD result?


----------



## Berd (Jan 27, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Thanks. What do you average for BLD? Also why do you have a MBLD official result but no 3BLD result?


I average ~2:00. I don't even want to talk about that multi... I could only go on the second day of the comp hence the weird collection of events.


----------



## timeless (Jan 27, 2015)

timeless said:


> 3BLD- Sub 10 (5:17.16) F' B' R' F2 B L' D' L D2 R' B2 U2 L' F' R2 B D2 F L2 U B2 U' D' L2 D



3BLD - 4:42.82 (2:39.54) F2 R2 F' B U R2 D' L2 B2 U2 D B2 R2 D R' U2 R2 F' R' L D2 U2 B2 D2 B 
first sub 5, easy scramble 8|12


----------



## SirWaffle (Jan 28, 2015)

Mean of 3: 1:18.11
1. 1:28.21 D2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 U B2 D2 R' U F' D2 F' R U L B2 R 
2. 1:25.25 F2 U2 L2 F2 D B2 L2 D' R2 U' L2 R F2 D' R F' L R2 B' R2 B' 
3. 1:00.86 F L' D2 R2 F' L D F D R2 L2 B D2 F' B U2 R2 F R2 B'


----------



## JasonDL13 (Jan 28, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> Mean of 3: 1:18.11
> 1. 1:28.21 D2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 U B2 D2 R' U F' D2 F' R U L B2 R
> 2. 1:25.25 F2 U2 L2 F2 D B2 L2 D' R2 U' L2 R F2 D' R F' L R2 B' R2 B'
> 3. 1:00.86 F L' D2 R2 F' L D F D R2 L2 B D2 F' B U2 R2 F R2 B'



SWITCH TO A FASTER SOLVING METHOD OR DIE.


----------



## Berd (Jan 28, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> Mean of 3: 1:18.11
> 1. 1:28.21 D2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 U B2 D2 R' U F' D2 F' R U L B2 R
> 2. 1:25.25 F2 U2 L2 F2 D B2 L2 D' R2 U' L2 R F2 D' R F' L R2 B' R2 B'
> 3. 1:00.86 F L' D2 R2 F' L D F D R2 L2 B D2 F' B U2 R2 F R2 B'
> ...


Gj! A stackmat could of got you sub 1 on that last solve


----------



## h2f (Jan 28, 2015)

Finally I did 3bld on competition after 6 attempts (2 competitions). First solve 4:30, second 2:34, third dnf.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 28, 2015)

3:33.56 single


----------



## Berd (Jan 28, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> 3:33.56 single



GJ man!


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 28, 2015)

Berd said:


> GJ man!



Now to improve my success rate. Tips?


----------



## Berd (Jan 28, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Now to improve my success rate. Tips?



MBLD, It gives you a great idea weather you need to break into a new cycle. The two events really help each other.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 28, 2015)

Berd said:


> MBLD, It gives you a great idea weather you need to break into a new cycle. The two events really help each other.



brb gonna try a 2 cube MBLD now


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jan 28, 2015)

Of my last 7 attempts:
1 success
1 had just two edges and two corners swapped (I just forgot to fix parity)
1 had just a 3 edge cycle left
1 had just a 3 corner cycle left
3 had one edge and the buffer flipped.

And all of these were about 2 minutes faster than my previous PB.

In fact, it feels like I've only got three problems left to work on to get a 100% success rate - 
1. accidentally swapping 2 letters during recall
2. missing flipped edges during memo
3. forgetting to do the parity fix (I think this one's sorted though)


----------



## Ickathu (Jan 28, 2015)

3BLD -- 5:06.73
I can't remember the last time I had a success, until this morning. Not super fast, and I messed up an alg partway through (how hard can a J-perm be?) which I had to go back and fix (because I sort of knew what I had done wrong, so I had to undo the alg to that step, fix the step, then complete the alg...), so I was pretty surprised when I saw the cube was solved.


----------



## SirWaffle (Jan 28, 2015)

59.34 3bld single!! 

U2 L2 R2 D' R2 U L2 R2 B2 L2 R2 B' U' R' U R2 F2 U2 L F' D2
And it was for the weekly forum comp as well!


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 28, 2015)

3:24　(or 27? can't remember) single


----------



## Puggins (Jan 28, 2015)

Berd said:


> MBLD, It gives you a great idea weather you need to break into a new cycle. The two events really help each other.



I second this even though I don't do single BLD all that much.


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 28, 2015)

Puggins said:


> I second this even though I don't do single BLD all that much.


I dont second this idea. IMO there is no sense in doing mbld while your success rate in single bld is <50%. You'll just mostly end up with ong memos and frustrating dnfs. 

I say better practise 3bld until you have good accuracy before moving to multibld (or bigbld). It's much less frustrating that way


----------



## Puggins (Jan 28, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> I dont second this idea. IMO there is no sense in doing mbld while your success rate in single bld is <50%. You'll just mostly end up with ong memos and frustrating dnfs.
> 
> I say better practise 3bld until you have good accuracy before moving to multibld (or bigbld). It's much less frustrating that way



This worked for me when I was trying to improve my 3BLD. It took a little while but I got it. Still, everyone has different ways of learning and getting better so whatever works will work.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 28, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> 59.34 3bld single!!
> 
> U2 L2 R2 D' R2 U L2 R2 B2 L2 R2 B' U' R' U R2 F2 U2 L F' D2
> And it was for the weekly forum comp as well!
> ...


Congrats! almost a tragic timer stop fail


----------



## Ollie (Jan 28, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> I dont second this idea. IMO there is no sense in doing mbld while your success rate in single bld is <50%. You'll just mostly end up with ong memos and frustrating dnfs.
> 
> I say better practise 3bld until you have good accuracy before moving to multibld (or bigbld). It's much less frustrating that way



I agree with you on accuracy. But I got a lot better at 3BLD after practicing multi, since doing multi attempts lets you: rehearse letter pairs, replace bad ones with better ones on the fly, improve execution time etc.


----------



## tx789 (Jan 29, 2015)

I got the closest to a success I had ever. The time was also my best it was a 5:30.88 DNF. 

The cube was six edges off. 

HD QA BV LI MJ TE was the edge memo and on MJ I think a did MD instead Still in the 30 attempts I've done that is the closest. I need no work on memo and have words for all letter pairs. Thinking of them on the fly is hard when you get bad ones.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 29, 2015)

tx789 said:


> I got the closest to a success I had ever. The time was also my best it was a 5:30.88 DNF.
> 
> The cube was six edges off.


I saw you posted in here and I thought you finally got a success 

Keep at it though!


----------



## tx789 (Jan 29, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> I saw you posted in here and I thought you finally got a success
> 
> Keep at it though!



hopefully soon. I feel if I had made that mistake I would of gotten a success. Still it could to get closer to a solved cube.


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jan 29, 2015)

2:55.08 3BLD the other day. My semester break starts tomorrow, so it looks like it's time to start learning M2 edges.


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 29, 2015)

Ollie said:


> I agree with you on accuracy. But I got a lot better at 3BLD after practicing multi, since doing multi attempts lets you: rehearse letter pairs, replace bad ones with better ones on the fly, improve execution time etc.



Yeah I agree with you that MBLD helps 3BLD also (and vice versa). But as you also said: It's better to practise 3BLD until your accuracy gets better 

P.S. Some simple math: If your accuracy on a very slow and safety 3BLD solve is 40% for example you get only 0.4^3=6.4% chance to get 3 cubes MBLD right...
Even if you can raise it to just 60% you already have much better chance at succeeding. 0.6^3=21.6%. That's over 3 times as high as with 40% accuracy


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 29, 2015)

Worth the double post!

3:09.05[1:14.46] D u L B' u' R' L' f2 u' R' B2 U2 u F L2 f B2 F2 R2 f' U R f2 u2 B' R2 D2 R2 u2 R u2 L B' R F' u2 B2 D' B' u 

NEW PB! 



Spoiler



Very lucky centers  centers/wings/corners = 10!!/27/8 (+wing parity)center memo was done at ~25s rest of the memo was pretty normal and execution was good but nothing that amazing... Centers were just so damn lucky


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 29, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> Worth the double post!
> 
> 3:09.05[1:14.46] D u L B' u' R' L' f2 u' R' B2 U2 u F L2 f B2 F2 R2 f' U R f2 u2 B' R2 D2 R2 u2 R u2 L B' R F' u2 B2 D' B' u
> 
> ...



waaaaat. GJGJ


----------



## Berd (Jan 29, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> Worth the double post!
> 
> 3:09.05[1:14.46] D u L B' u' R' L' f2 u' R' B2 U2 u F L2 f B2 F2 R2 f' U R f2 u2 B' R2 D2 R2 u2 R u2 L B' R F' u2 B2 D' B' u
> 
> ...


Gj doooode


----------



## Goosly (Jan 29, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> If your accuracy on a very slow and safety 3BLD solve is 40% for example you get only 0.4^3=6.4% chance to get 3 cubes MBLD right...



lol, accuracy on a SAFETY solve should be 99%


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 29, 2015)

Goosly said:


> lol, accuracy on a SAFETY solve should be 99%



Exactly. And that's why people need to practise enough 3bld before moving on to mbld. While I was ~3-5min solver my accuracy (especially on safety solves) was much much worse than it is now. 

Obviously now my really safety solves are > 95% accuracy. But that takes practise. Practise that I think is better done practising 3bld instead of mbld. At least until your accuracy gets reasonable enough to actually have a real chance to succeed at mbld...


----------



## Cale S (Jan 30, 2015)

4BLD avg5 - 3:30.87
not pb, but still good (and sub-NAR)

3:05.54, 3:22.92, DNF, 3:52.77, 3:16.93

the DNF was 3:09.88 off by a 5-cycle of wings and would have made a 3:12.78 mo3 and 3:16.58 avg5 :/


----------



## JemFish (Jan 30, 2015)

3BLD time of 3:43.40 minutes.


----------



## JemFish (Jan 31, 2015)

I've been very tired today, and my success rate has been horrible - 1/6. This was my first 3BLD success today:

3:27.15 U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U' R2 L2 B' D' U B2 R' U L B2 R D' U'

Pretty good, ~27 seconds away from my single PB.


----------



## porkynator (Jan 31, 2015)

Still got it

number of times: 10/13
best time: 29.56
worst time: 36.62
best avg5: 32.99
session mean: 33.46

33.59[10.79], DNF(34.22)[10.56], 29.56[9.16], 31.66[9.64], 35.47[11.96], 31.84[11.32], DNF(32.96)[10.77], 30.86[9.94], 35.95[11.91], DNF(36.93)[10.29], 32.64[8.62], 36.44[10.81], 36.62[10.87]


----------



## JemFish (Jan 31, 2015)

Second 3BLD success today, but the time wasn't too good.

4:56.99 R2 L2 D' U' F2 D R2 F2 R2 F2 D F' L F2 U2 R F' D R D2 L


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jan 31, 2015)

1:46.520 3BLD single, yay sub 2:00!  Scramble: L D2 L D2 R F2 D2 R' F2 D2 R D' U' F L D2 L' F D2 U'

I really wish I had better accuracy though, I probably only get a success a quarter of the time.


----------



## JasonDL13 (Jan 31, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> 1:46.520 3BLD single, yay sub 2:00!



Yay! Nice job!


----------



## Tao Yu (Jan 31, 2015)

*3BLD*
avg of 5: *29.83*
mo3: *28.24*

Time List:
1. 28.84 B2 D U L2 R2 D F2 D R' F R2 F R2 F' D F' R' B (8|8')
2. 29.06 B U2 F' D2 B' R2 F D2 L2 B2 L' F U2 F D' F2 U2 R B2 D (6'|12)
3. (26.82) L B' R2 F D2 L2 B' R2 B' R2 F L' D2 F2 U2 F' D B2 U (6|12)
4. 31.60 D2 R U2 B2 L U2 B2 L F2 R F' L' F2 D' B L D2 L F' D (6'|12)
5. (44.40) U R F D' L B U' B D2 B D' F2 R2 U2 D' L2 B2 D B2 (8'|12)

With random orientation, but no box (which is how I always practice these days)

Pretty easy scrambles, no tricky cycles or anything. And no parities 0_o.

Edit: previous PB was 31.41 apparently.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jan 31, 2015)

JasonDL13 said:


> Yay! Nice job!


Thanks! Still haven't gotten any 3/3 multi though. I got some more 3x3s so I am going to try 5 cubes tonight just for the challenge. Hopefully I can at least get two of them right.

Edit: The results were 0/5, darn I thought I would get at least two 

The first cube was off by a flipped edge, so that was almost a success, the second cube was off by three corners, the third was off by 6 edges, but I am proud of myself for getting the corners right because there were 4 flipped ones, the fourth cube was off by three corners and 4 edges, and the 5th edge was not even close because I forgot part of the edge memo and all of the corner memo. Total memo time was 29 minutes, and the solve time was like 11 minutes. Oh well, I guess I'll do another try tomorrow.


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 31, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> Thanks! Still haven't gotten any 3/3 multi though. I got some more 3x3s so I am going to try 5 cubes tonight just for the challenge. Hopefully I can at least get two of them right.



Good luck!!! I"ll probably try 8


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jan 31, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> Good luck!!! I"ll probably try 8


Jeez! I only have 6 3x3s and one of them is mini. If I did that I would have to use my 4x4 and 5x5 as 3x3s too haha.


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 31, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> Jeez! I only have 6 3x3s and one of them is mini. If I did that I would have to use my 4x4 and 5x5 as 3x3s too haha.



haha that could be difficult, you should get some guanlongs. They're fantastic.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jan 31, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> haha that could be difficult, you should get some guanlongs. They're fantastic.


I have been wanting to get enough of them so that I have 10 3x3s total and so I bought one the last time I got another cube so that I could try it out before I bought a ton of them. I cannot believe how good it is for only 4 dollars! I will buy more once I get good at trying 5 cubes.


----------



## JemFish (Feb 2, 2015)

Just beat my 3BLD PB single: 2:42.29 minutes.


----------



## Iggy (Feb 2, 2015)

30.92, 33.30, 34.29 = 32.84 3BLD mo3, from the weekly comp

Nice to know that I can still 3BLD


----------



## Goosly (Feb 2, 2015)

This was my 20th attempt ever (18 at home, 2 in comp). The whole solve went extremely fluent (only one big pause for recalling some letterpair). Beats my home pb by 3 minutes


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 3, 2015)

PB BLD mean of 3 of 3:21.446 for the weekly competition and then rolled it into a 3:34.94 ao5


----------



## Sessinator (Feb 3, 2015)

Hooray for nice singles! 

25.72 F2 D' U' F2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 D' U' F' D2 R' D' R2 B' F L D F2


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 3, 2015)

3:12 BLD single.


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Feb 3, 2015)

7/7 MBLD in 19:23.97 Memo was about 10 minutes


----------



## porkynator (Feb 3, 2015)

Sessinator said:


> Hooray for nice singles!
> 
> 25.72 F2 D' U' F2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 D' U' F' D2 R' D' R2 B' F L D F2


What do you average now?


----------



## penguinz7 (Feb 3, 2015)

Lucas Wesche said:


> 7/7 MBLD in 19:23.97 Memo was about 10 minutes



GJ, that's really good, but this is technically the wrong thread.


----------



## tseitsei (Feb 3, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> GJ, that's really good, but this is technically the wrong thread.



MBLD is Blindfold accomplishment still  even tough there is that other thread nowadays, this is still as good place as that


----------



## Berd (Feb 3, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> GJ, that's really good, but this is technically the wrong thread.


No it's not?


----------



## MLarsen (Feb 3, 2015)

First successful blindsolve! Yes!


----------



## Berd (Feb 3, 2015)

MLarsen said:


> First successful blindsolve! Yes!


Yes! Gj!


----------



## penguinz7 (Feb 3, 2015)

MLarsen said:


> First successful blindsolve! Yes!


GJ! It's fun, isn't it?  


Berd said:


> No it's not?



Is this thread not for just 3BLD, 4BLD, and 5BLD? I thought that is why we have a MBLD specific thread.


----------



## Berd (Feb 3, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> GJ! It's fun, isn't it?
> 
> 
> Is this thread not for just 3BLD, 4BLD, and 5BLD? I thought that is why we have a MBLD specific thread.


Nope, this is for all accomplishments. Our thread is more of a 'discussion' thread.


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Feb 3, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> GJ, that's really good



Thanks!


----------



## Tao Yu (Feb 3, 2015)

First timed solve on Aolong:

25.664 R2 F2 D2 L' F2 R F2 D2 L F2 U2 B D' B F' R2 U R B2 R2 U 

6|12 lol

I like it so far.


----------



## penguinz7 (Feb 3, 2015)

Berd said:


> Nope, this is for all accomplishments. Our thread is more of a 'discussion' thread.



ahhhh, ok. Sorry about that!


----------



## Sessinator (Feb 4, 2015)

porkynator said:


> What do you average now?



It seems like I'm averaging DNF :/ ...I've been pretty out of practice since school started back up. I might try to fit in a good session this weekend.


----------



## porkynator (Feb 4, 2015)

Sessinator said:


> It seems like I'm averaging DNF :/ ...I've been pretty out of practice since school started back up. I might try to fit in a good session this weekend.


Yeah, I know how it feels like to be out of practice. Usually it doesn't take long to get back to a decent level, at least for me. I hope it's the same for you.
I've just started doing some BLD after a 5 months break and I average about 35 now; I was thinking that maybe we should race to sub30 or something


----------



## JemFish (Feb 4, 2015)

3BLD session of 7 solves. Accuracy wasn't too good, but I'm quite happy anyway because the times were good and no DNF was more than 4 pieces off. I only had one memorisation error, which I fixed (cost about 30 seconds), and execution had some pauses between edges and corners. Overall pretty good.



Spoiler: 3BLD



Rubik's cube blindfolded
Feb 4, 2015 6:40:20 PM - 7:26:50 PM

Mean: DNF
Average: DNF
Best time: 2:55.12
Median: DNF
Worst time: DNF
Standard deviation: 32.52

Best average of 5: DNF
3-7 - DNF DNF (4:00.16) DNF (DNF)

1. 2:55.12 D' L2 F2 U B2 U' F2 U' L2 F2 D' F' R' D' U R' L' F' R F2 D' U2
2. DNF U' L2 F2 D R2 F2 D2 R2 U' F2 U2 B' L D' B' D L' B F R' U
3. DNF L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D R2 L2 B2 U' R2 F' D' L2 U' R' U2 F2 U' R
4. DNF F2 U' F2 D' F2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 U' R F U2 R D R L F L2 U2
5. 4:00.16 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 U R2 L2 F2 D2 L U' L2 D2 B R' F2 L' F U'
6. DNF U' R2 D' L2 U2 B2 D2 F2 R2 U F' R' B D B U2 F' R B' U F2 D'
7. DNF D2 L2 B2 D L2 F2 D F2 D B2 D' R' D2 F' L' F2 L' D U2 B R'


----------



## Sessinator (Feb 4, 2015)

porkynator said:


> Yeah, I know how it feels like to be out of practice. Usually it doesn't take long to get back to a decent level, at least for me. I hope it's the same for you.
> I've just started doing some BLD after a 5 months break and I average about 35 now; I was thinking that maybe we should race to sub30 or something



Yeah it's a combination of being out of practice and switching to 3style that has caused so many DNFs I think. And yeah we should definitely race to sub30!  Or at least low 30s haha.


----------



## penguinz7 (Feb 5, 2015)

3BLD 2:59.32 Ao5. Fairly happy with this considering my current success rate and how long it's been since I've practiced. Now just got to get that sub-2 single.


Spoiler: Times



3:36.68
2:21.76
2:59.51
(2:19.69)
(DNF)


----------



## sk8erman41 (Feb 6, 2015)

been awhile since I've done any blind and almost forgot my M2 special target algs, but after a quick refresh I got a PB first solve  4:44


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Feb 6, 2015)

17/17 in 57:44.76 

and a 53.13 3BLD ao12 with M2/OP


----------



## JemFish (Feb 7, 2015)

Lucas Wesche said:


> 17/17 in 57:44.76
> 
> and a 53.13 3BLD ao12 with M2/OP



Very nice!

Got a barely sub-3 3BLD solve, 16 seconds away from my PB.

2:58.04 U L2 F2 D R2 L2 U L2 U L2 B F U B2 F R' L' F2 U B'


----------



## Iggy (Feb 7, 2015)

Lucas Wesche said:


> 17/17 in 57:44.76
> 
> and a 53.13 3BLD ao12 with M2/OP



wat, nice!


----------



## Berd (Feb 7, 2015)

Lucas Wesche said:


> 17/17 in 57:44.76
> 
> and a 53.13 3BLD ao12 with M2/OP


Gj!


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Feb 7, 2015)

JemFish said:


> Very nice!





Iggy said:


> wat, nice!





Berd said:


> Gj!



Thanks guys! I will try to switch to 3 style as soon as possible, but I don't think i will happen soon because I'm too lazy


----------



## timeless (Feb 7, 2015)

timeless said:


> 3BLD - 4:42.82 (2:39.54) F2 R2 F' B U R2 D' L2 B2 U2 D B2 R2 D R' U2 R2 F' R' L D2 U2 B2 D2 B
> first sub 5, easy scramble 8|12




3BLD- sub 5 (2:55.55) B2 U' F' L2 F2 U' B' L2 U R' D' L2 D' U' B' D' U2 L D2 R2 U2 F' U2 D2 F2 
didnt start timer for execution but im sure it was under 2 mins

another sub 5
3BLD- 4:32.46 (2:32.02) U' D' R' L' U R D' R2 L2 B' L' U2 L D R2 L2 U L' B' F2 R L B' L2 R2


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 8, 2015)

1:59.19 3bld single, second sub2 
Also DNF (2:16.45) avg5


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Feb 8, 2015)

9/9 in 22:00.44 

could have been faster but I forgot two images of my 7th cube...


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 8, 2015)

Lucas Wesche said:


> 9/9 in 22:00.44
> 
> could have been faster but I forgot two images of my 7th cube...



Wat... It seems you want NR for every event


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Feb 8, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Wat... It seems you want NR for every event



I only wanted the megaminx NR and every other NR doesn't matter


----------



## supercavitation (Feb 8, 2015)

First 4BLD success last night.

42:07(30:00)

New Year's resolution was 2 or more successes. Hopefully I can get another one!


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 8, 2015)

supercavitation said:


> First 4BLD success last night.
> 
> 42:07(30:00)
> 
> New Year's resolution was 2 or more successes. Hopefully I can get another one!



Yay! Congratulations!


----------



## supercavitation (Feb 8, 2015)

cmhardw said:


> Yay! Congratulations!



Thanks!


----------



## CuberM (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm finally starting to average Sub-50 on 3BLD. I'm still getting some averages of low 50s, but about half the time it's sub 50. All the others just happen to be exactly 52 second averages. I also got 3 Sub-40s. My new PB is 37.90.


----------



## josh42732 (Feb 8, 2015)

CuberM said:


> I'm finally starting to average Sub-50 on 3BLD. I'm still getting some averages of low 50s, but about half the time it's sub 50. All the others just happen to be exactly 52 second averages. I also got 3 Sub-40s. My new PB is 37.90.



Nice!! Just 30 more seconds and you are world-class!! Lol jk. But for real, what is your memo time?


----------



## CuberM (Feb 9, 2015)

Like 16-18 seconds, however, on a really bad day, I can get like 20 seconds. I use OP corners still, so that kind of screws me over. I use BH edges, though. I have a video (it only has one sub-50 in it, but whatever, I'll make another average): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQVEI82ZHgE


----------



## JemFish (Feb 9, 2015)

Lucas Wesche said:


> 9/9 in 22:00.44
> 
> could have been faster but I forgot two images of my 7th cube...



Hey, good job!


----------



## szalejot (Feb 9, 2015)

57.94 3BLD 
Second sub1 in my life. Have to make them more often


----------



## Myachii (Feb 9, 2015)

3BLD PB: 3:51.41


----------



## Ollie (Feb 9, 2015)

Myachii said:


> 3BLD PB: 3:51.41



Sweet! keep practicing


----------



## JemFish (Feb 10, 2015)

First 3BLD success using TuRBo edges. I recently made the switch from M2 to TuRBo, and my times haven't increased at all, which is surprising.


----------



## JasonDL13 (Feb 10, 2015)

JemFish said:


> First 3BLD success using TuRBo edges. I recently made the switch from M2 to TuRBo, and my times haven't increased at all, which is surprising.



yay


----------



## JemFish (Feb 10, 2015)

This is my second success using TuRBo edges and I broke my (3BLD) PB!!

2:36.57 D' R2 L2 B2 U' B2 D2 L2 U F2 D2 B R' U F' L' F L B R

I seriously thought that my switch from M2 to TuRBo was going to increase my times, but this is only my second success and it's a PB. Wow.


----------



## mycube (Feb 10, 2015)

I really thought I have a better PB, but I guess all the other attempts were DNFs
5BLD: 5:23.68 U2 F' B2 L' F' U' Lw2 F2 Fw' B2 Dw2 Lw Uw B' L Lw' U L' Uw2 B' R U' Rw2 Uw Fw R' D' L' Lw2 B2 Dw Fw' Bw Dw2 D2 F2 Fw' U B2 Rw' Fw R2 B2 L Lw2 Rw' F2 Fw' Bw' B' Lw' Rw2 D' F Fw' U D2 Fw2 L2 Fw
maybe I'll practice more the next few weeks


----------



## Myachii (Feb 10, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Sweet! keep practicing



Thanks 



JemFish said:


> First 3BLD success using TuRBo edges. I recently made the switch from M2 to TuRBo, and my times haven't increased at all, which is surprising.



Any suggestions for learning TuRBo?
I've tried to learn M2 multiple times, but I have a VERY short term memory. If I focus on something else I'll completely forget the first thing, which is why I constantly forget set-up moves (especially as they can be long and difficult at times)
Is it possible to switch straight from OP edges to TuRBo? If so, how difficult is it?


----------



## tseitsei (Feb 10, 2015)

mycube said:


> I really thought I have a better PB, but I guess all the other attempts were DNFs
> 5BLD: 5:23.68 U2 F' B2 L' F' U' Lw2 F2 Fw' B2 Dw2 Lw Uw B' L Lw' U L' Uw2 B' R U' Rw2 Uw Fw R' D' L' Lw2 B2 Dw Fw' Bw Dw2 D2 F2 Fw' U B2 Rw' Fw R2 B2 L Lw2 Rw' F2 Fw' Bw' B' Lw' Rw2 D' F Fw' U D2 Fw2 L2 Fw
> maybe I'll practice more the next few weeks



Holy ****!! That's fast...


----------



## Iggy (Feb 10, 2015)

mycube said:


> I really thought I have a better PB, but I guess all the other attempts were DNFs
> 5BLD: 5:23.68 U2 F' B2 L' F' U' Lw2 F2 Fw' B2 Dw2 Lw Uw B' L Lw' U L' Uw2 B' R U' Rw2 Uw Fw R' D' L' Lw2 B2 Dw Fw' Bw Dw2 D2 F2 Fw' U B2 Rw' Fw R2 B2 L Lw2 Rw' F2 Fw' Bw' B' Lw' Rw2 D' F Fw' U D2 Fw2 L2 Fw
> maybe I'll practice more the next few weeks



Nice!


----------



## SirWaffle (Feb 10, 2015)

Mean of 3: 1:09.57
1. 1:15.71 R' F B2 L2 D2 B L2 B' L' U2 D' L2 F2 U F2 B2 R2 F2 D' R2 
2. 1:09.58 B U2 B U2 R2 U2 B D2 B' L2 F' R D' L2 B U2 L D R' D2 
3. 1:03.42 L B' U R' F2 U2 F' L' F R' F2 L' U2 L' F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 L


----------



## Wylie28 (Feb 11, 2015)

After 18 attempts i got my first success today! i used OP/OP (i know all m2 algs but i still make a lot of exection mistakes (mostly setup moves for LB and RB) so i havent switched to it yet) and memorized 18 targets and i did it in about 4 and a half minutes. (didnt actualy time myself just looked at the clock before and after)

My memorization:
corners: UV SO. I used audio here "oov so"
edges: WC JA GR KTS YQY DF. For the first part i memorized "WiCky (last name) JaBbed GRey KiTtenS. Then the YQY i merized by tapping and DF was just a flipped edge

Translation:
DBL DBR UBR FRD | DF-UF RD-UB LF-BR RF-BL-BU DL-BD-DL UL-LU

could any one possibly generate a scramble for me so i can store it somewhere and be able to recreate my first bld solve?


----------



## JemFish (Feb 11, 2015)

Wylie28 said:


> After 18 attempts i got my first success today! i used OP/OP (i know all m2 algs but i still make a lot of exection mistakes (mostly setup moves for LB and RB) so i havent switched to it yet) and memorized 18 targets and i did it in about 4 and a half minutes. (didnt actualy time myself just looked at the clock before and after)
> 
> My memorization:
> corners: UV SO. I used audio here "oov so"
> ...



Sweet.


----------



## Wylie28 (Feb 11, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i think zanes tutorial does a good job of explaining setup moves so they are intuitive. I havent had a need to memorize any setup moves for both M2 and OP and i dont think you need to either. The m-slice algs for m2 arent that bad. UF and DB are 2 move algs that are repeated twice and FU/BD are really easy if you break them up right. FU: D' (M' [U R2 U'] M) [ U R2 U' ] D M2. then BD is just the same thing just execute the blocks in reverse order (the blocks mirror themselves like the word racecar) and swap D and D'. That just leaves the BU alg which doesnt really have an easy pattern isnt hard to learn either


----------



## JemFish (Feb 11, 2015)

New 3BLD single PB: 2:20.81 minutes.



Spoiler: Rubik's Cube Blindfolded



Rubik's cube blindfolded
Feb 11, 2015 5:52:01 PM - 6:19:30 PM

Mean: DNF
Average: DNF
Best time: 2:20.81
Median: DNF
Worst time: DNF
Standard deviation: 14.50

Best average of 5: DNF
1-5 - DNF 2:49.80 DNF (2:20.81) (DNF)

1. DNF D' F2 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 D2 B2 R D L D2 B U L D L2 F2 U2 (3:52.09)
2. 2:49.80 L2 D' B2 F2 D2 R2 B2 D U2 F2 R' B' L2 B R' L2 B L' F2 U2
3. DNF D R2 D' U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F R2 D' B2 L D2 R2 D B2 F (4:20.21)
4. 2:20.81 D' B2 U B2 F2 U F2 L2 D2 B2 U2 L' F2 U L B' R' U2 B R2 D'
5. DNF U2 B2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 F2 U R2 D F U2 L B D2 U' F' U' F L (2:49.08)


----------



## Berd (Feb 11, 2015)

JemFish said:


> New 3BLD single PB: 2:20.81 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GJ!


----------



## Myachii (Feb 11, 2015)

BLD Mo3:

number of times: 3/3
best time: 3:12.47
worst time: 3:42.28

current mean of 3: 3:24.81 (σ = 12.70)
best mean of 3: 3:24.81 (σ = 12.70)

I got a 2:49.xx solve between the 2nd and 3rd attempts but it was off by two edges  really easy memo as well.

Times: 3:12.47 (PB), 3:42.28, 3:19.67


----------



## Wilhelm (Feb 14, 2015)

Just got a 3:32 mean of 3 and a 3:15 single. I was already in my bed and already a bit sleepy. I beat my old PB single by 20 seconds and got my first mean of 3 (lol I suck)


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 15, 2015)

3rd sub 2: (7'/11'), PB
1. 1:38.84 R B2 F2 L' F2 D2 B2 D2 L F2 R' D' B2 U F' U2 B' L' F2 R2


----------



## Goosly (Feb 15, 2015)

Decided to do a multi attempt this morning: 8/8 in 43:46. Previous PB was 4/4


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 15, 2015)

Goosly said:


> Decided to do a multi attempt this morning: 8/8 in 43:46. Previous PB was 4/4



vgj!


----------



## harrison (Feb 15, 2015)

ive tried to do a blind 2x2 and 3x3x3 but I cant really do it ive only been cubing for a month so ya


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 15, 2015)

harrison said:


> ive tried to do a blind 2x2 and 3x3x3 but I cant really do it ive only been cubing for a month so ya


For 2x2, just look up and Old Pochmann corners tutorial. It's still really good to be already interested in BLD for a month of cubung though.


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Feb 15, 2015)

Session of 12 solves, I got my PB of 2:35.89. Unfortunately, my accuracy overall was a 42% success rate.


----------



## josh42732 (Feb 16, 2015)

Just got a success- after about 4-5 months with just getting DNF's, I finally got a success!!!
Time: 4:30.64
Scramble: F2 D U2 L2 D F2 U R2 L2 U' R2 B' R2 F' D U B' D' F' R L U'


----------



## penguinz7 (Feb 16, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> Just got a success- after about 4-5 months with just getting DNF's, I finally got a success!!!
> Time: 4:30.64
> Scramble: F2 D U2 L2 D F2 U R2 L2 U' R2 B' R2 F' D U B' D' F' R L U'



GJ! That's a really good time for a first success.. mine was like 9 minutes.


----------



## timeless (Feb 16, 2015)

timeless said:


> 3BLD- sub 5 (2:55.55) B2 U' F' L2 F2 U' B' L2 U R' D' L2 D' U' B' D' U2 L D2 R2 U2 F' U2 D2 F2
> didnt start timer for execution but im sure it was under 2 mins
> 
> another sub 5
> 3BLD- 4:32.46 (2:32.02) U' D' R' L' U R D' R2 L2 B' L' U2 L D R2 L2 U L' B' F2 R L B' L2 R2



3BLD- 4:07.73 (2:33.49) B R2 D L R2 F R L' B2 R2 F' U' F2 D B2 R2 D' L R' B D F U2 L2 D 
used the twisted corners alg right antisune-left anti antisune

first 3BLD MO3- 6:55.69
1. 5:39.41 (3:41.68) U' B F2 U2 L R2 U2 F' U R2 F U R' U' B' F2 U L2 D F U F2 D' L' B' 
2. 7:59.95(4:36.15) F' B2 U2 F' B2 L2 R' B2 F2 D2 L F D2 B2 L2 F' U' F2 R2 B' L B2 D2 R' L2 
3. 4:07.73 (2:33.49) B R2 D L R2 F R L' B2 R2 F' U' F2 D B2 R2 D' L R' B D F U2 L2 D


----------



## Tekeur (Feb 16, 2015)

I tried multiblind solving for the first time and I successfully solved 2/2 cubes \o/. Took me 39 minutes (27 for memorisation, 12 for solving), but that's because I had trouble coming up with images for my letter pairs. (I just started BLD two weeks ago and haven't done many solves so I come across new letter pairs everytime I solve)

It's really a good feeling to see both cubes solved after opening your eyes .


----------



## Berd (Feb 16, 2015)

Tekeur said:


> I tried multiblind solving for the first time and I successfully solved 2/2 cubes \o/. Took me 39 minutes (27 for memorisation, 12 for solving), but that's because I had trouble coming up with images for my letter pairs. (I just started BLD two weeks ago and haven't done many solves so I come across new letter pairs everytime I solve)
> 
> It's really a good feeling to see both cubes solved after opening your eyes .


Super Gj!


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 16, 2015)

New 3BLD MO3 PB: 3:20.587, only OB by a second, this should be a lot faster though


----------



## Sir E Brum (Feb 16, 2015)

PB by almost a minute:

1:29.88[34.22]

F L2 F D2 F' L2 B' U2 F2 D2 U R' D U B' D R2 U F D R'
(From the weekly comp 2015-07 #2)

U = Yellow, F = Blue

Edges
y' U R2 U M' U' R2 U M U2 y
u M2 U' L' U M2 U' L U u'
xy' R2 U' M U R2 U' M' U yx'
U2 M2 U R2 U' M2 U R2 U
L U' M' U L2 U' M U L
L F U R U' M2 U R' U' M2 F' L'

Corners:
U' L' U' R U L U' R' U2
y U' R' D R U R D' R
R U' R' U R U' R' D' R U R' U' R U R' D y'
L R U' R' U R U' R' D R U R' U' R U R' D' L'


Is there a better way to handle corner twists? After having typed them out they seem very long even though they are fast.


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 16, 2015)

I tried 2BLD as practice for OP corners and solved my first proper attempt. It didn't help that someone on TV started reading out a list of letters as I was doing my memo but I got there. I'm learning VERY slowly so I'm very pleased to have achieved this minor feat.


----------



## Berd (Feb 16, 2015)

newtonbase said:


> I tried 2BLD as practice for OP corners and solved my first proper attempt. It didn't help that someone on TV started reading out a list of letters as I was doing my memo but I got there. I'm learning VERY slowly so I'm very pleased to have achieved this minor feat.


Gj man!


----------



## Ollie (Feb 17, 2015)

*4BLD Mo3 1:59.39*

1. 1:58.32 f2 D u' B' F r2 u U2 R' D' r' u2 r2 D' r F u' D2 B' F' L2 B2 u r2 U R' U' u2 f D' u r U2 R2 f2 u' f' r B2 r 
2. 2:00.83 U L F R2 B2 R' B u2 F' U2 u' F L u2 F2 r u B f2 r' U' R U D f' F2 r2 R f' B' D2 F r L' F2 D L2 u2 L f' 
3. 1:59.01 scrambled wrong... but it had 12 solved centers 

Fun fact: the 2:00.83 was done with a Yuxin Unicorn, but it still locks up a lot


----------



## Berd (Feb 17, 2015)

Ollie said:


> *4BLD Mo3 1:59.39*
> 
> 1. 1:58.32 f2 D u' B' F r2 u U2 R' D' r' u2 r2 D' r F u' D2 B' F' L2 B2 u r2 U R' U' u2 f D' u r U2 R2 f2 u' f' r B2 r
> 2. 2:00.83 U L F R2 B2 R' B u2 F' U2 u' F L u2 F2 r u B f2 r' U' R U D f' F2 r2 R f' B' D2 F r L' F2 D L2 u2 L f'
> ...


M8. Gj!


----------



## NewCuber000 (Feb 17, 2015)

Got my first and second 3BLD successes this weekend.
Solve 1: 19:58
Solve 2: 13:46

I was very careful on my first solve. I was planning to learn Old pochman corners/ M2 edges, but I wanted a success so bad I switched to full Old pochman for the day  I didnt really know how to do edges, but I knew you could use the Tperm for it so you can pretty much figure it out from there. I'm horrible at edges, I average like 2-2:30 for corners only (memo plus solve)


----------



## Cale S (Feb 18, 2015)

cool

5BLD - 6:13.96

first attempt today, memo was 2:38-ish
scramble: Dw' B Rw2 Bw Fw' Uw' Rw' F' Dw F2 B2 Lw' F B' U R' Dw2 Lw' Rw' L R2 Dw2 U' Bw B U' Rw2 F Lw B Uw2 U2 Dw Rw' F Bw2 U2 B2 U Rw D2 Dw2 B' D F' L2 F Lw' Uw' Dw R' Bw2 B' Lw2 L' Dw' B2 Lw2 R2 L



Spoiler: memo



AE QF UI BS ZN KG DT HL P (17+)
TR SB IO FJ VH EN LQ KC WZ DG MW (22w)
GW KZ DB SH AQ CM (8''m)
BG OM UI PC (8c)
EU IA JV CR DW MG KO HP SL ZL (20x)


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 18, 2015)

Wow, nice solving Ollie and Cale!


----------



## JemFish (Feb 18, 2015)

Did 20 3BLD solves, and only got 5 successes. There was a streak of 10 DNFs at the end which was annoying.

Also, I got my first sub-2 3BLD solve, but it was a DNF with 3 wrong edges.

Oh, and I finally figured out what I was doing wrong with TuRBo - every time - when there was parity...


----------



## CHJ (Feb 18, 2015)

4BLD PB 2:39.69 (1:06)
B' F L' r2 F f L U r2 D' F2 D' U B r u' D U F L2 R2 B' r2 B r R u2 D2 R' D' L2 R' B R2 D B2 u' D' R' u'
decided to push my memo beyond what i thought was capable, get a scramble where the memo wouldn't fumble and the targets were easy to execute, managed to get an incredibly fast solve


----------



## JemFish (Feb 19, 2015)

Broke my 3BLD PB by about 8 seconds, and a couple solves later by another 8 seconds: 2:04.90 minutes. So close to sub-2!

Also, I did a session of 5 3BLD solves, and had 3/5 accuracy, which was nice. Everything was sub-3, yay!



Spoiler: Rubik's Cube Blindfolded



Feb 19, 2015 10:32:42 AM - 11:00:23 AM

Mean: DNF
Average: DNF
Best time: 2:04.90
Median: 2:24.16
Worst time: DNF
Standard deviation: 7.92

Best average of 5: DNF
1-5 - 2:12.57 DNF (DNF) 2:24.16 (2:04.90)

1. 2:12.57 R2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U B2 F2 U2 R U' L U' F U R' B D2 L'
2. DNF F2 L2 U F2 L2 U F2 L2 D' B2 R D U L' B D2 B' R' D2 F U2 (2:48.75)
3. DNF D' F2 L2 U' B2 R2 F2 U' F2 L2 F2 L' B2 R' U2 F' R2 U' B' L U' (2:54.00)
4. 2:24.16 D2 F2 U F2 R2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 F' R' B' U' B U B L' F' L' U
5. 2:04.90 R2 U' B2 F2 U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 R U' B2 L' D B' D2 L' D B2






CHJ said:


> 4BLD PB 2:39.69 (1:06)
> B' F L' r2 F f L U r2 D' F2 D' U B r u' D U F L2 R2 B' r2 B r R u2 D2 R' D' L2 R' B R2 D B2 u' D' R' u'
> decided to push my memo beyond what i thought was capable, get a scramble where the memo wouldn't fumble and the targets were easy to execute, managed to get an incredibly fast solve



Nice. You and I could race, me 3BLD and you 4BLD, and get similar times. I like 4BLD the best, even though I haven't had a single success yet...


----------



## CHJ (Feb 19, 2015)

JemFish said:


> Broke my 3BLD PB by about 8 seconds, and a couple solves later by another 8 seconds: 2:04.90 minutes. So close to sub-2!
> 
> Also, I did a session of 5 3BLD solves, and had 3/5 accuracy, which was nice. Everything was sub-3, yay!
> 
> ...



i dont avg anywhere near this, im closer to high3-low4


----------



## Berd (Feb 19, 2015)

17/20 in 3:00.00.00


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 19, 2015)

Berd said:


> 17/20 in 3:00.00.00


Jeez man!


----------



## Berd (Feb 19, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> Jeez man!


Quite the memo exercise Hahah.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Feb 20, 2015)

Berd said:


> 17/20 in 3:00.00.00


That's a solid effort. Was it really exactly 3 hours?


----------



## Berd (Feb 20, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> That's a solid effort. Was it really exactly 3 hours?


More like a couple of mins either way. Timer stopped for about 5 mins during the middle. A flipped edge and a twisted corner were 2 of the dnfs


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 20, 2015)

I wonder what your regular MBLD in an hour will be after doing that. I still haven't gotten around to doing any for 5 cube attempts. That's the only thing that I don't like about MBLD, is that it takes long.


----------



## CuberM (Feb 20, 2015)

3BLD: I got a new 3BLD PB of 36.18. I'm averaging about 45 seconds in 3BLD, unless it's an average with all bad solves. 
4BLD: I'm averaging like 8 minutes (I don't practice 4BLD that much, mostly only 3BLD )


----------



## Ollie (Feb 20, 2015)

20.57[8.xx] - U' F' D B2 U' D2 B' L2 U F B U' L' U F R D' R2 D2 U2 F' B' U' F2 D with a stackmat timer + box

x' y' [memo]
[U L U', R]
R D R U' R' D' R U R2

x U R U R' U' R' U' R' U l
U' M' U2 M U'
z' R2 U' M U R' U' M' U R' z
x U R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U' x'
U' M' U' M2 U' M' U' M' U' M' U2 M' U' M' // been dying to use alg this for ages


----------



## Berd (Feb 20, 2015)

Ollie said:


> 20.57[8.xx] - U' F' D B2 U' D2 B' L2 U F B U' L' U F R D' R2 D2 U2 F' B' U' F2 D with a stackmat timer + box
> 
> x' y' [memo]
> [U L U', R]
> ...


Wowowow Gj


----------



## Berd (Feb 20, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;kWfr7uv2avE]http://youtu.be/kWfr7uv2avE?t=45m[/video]

Go to 45:00 for reaction.


----------



## Leo123 (Feb 20, 2015)

Berd said:


> http://youtu.be/kWfr7uv2avE?t=45m
> 
> Go to 45:00 for reaction.


Nice Gj!:tu


----------



## tseitsei (Feb 20, 2015)

WOW!

6BLD success at 2nd attempt  sooner than I thought I would get it...

42:01.04[21:25.11] R' r B' 3r' b R B' 3r' r D' r' D' R 3f' d' B D2 3u2 U' L2 b2 u' b2 B' d' U2 R D' 3u' U' L2 3r' 3u R L2 r2 u2 B' f' 3f' 3u' d l u R2 u' l' R2 B2 R2 B l' R r' 3f r' 3r' F2 l2 d2 U2 B' D f 3u2 R2 3r 3f D f 3u2 r' 3f' r' f' b2 d 3u2 B D' 

Slow but I'll take it.
I was making VERY safe memo and had to think very long before each oblique commutator which layer to turn so ok I guess 

(most important thing: I got it before ollicubes did  )

Next I will tackle 7BLD


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 20, 2015)

3bld: my first avg5 is also my first mo3 ^^

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-20
avg of 5: 2:33.56

Time List:
1. (DNF(1:26.41)) U' B2 R2 D B2 U' R2 D2 F2 L2 U B' U2 L2 R B2 D' B F' R' F' 
2. 2:36.57 L' D' R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U F2 L2 D' U L' U2 B' R2 U' R2 F' D' R' 
3. 2:35.35 F R2 B2 D2 L2 D2 F L2 R2 U2 L D R' F2 L' R2 U' R' B' 
4. 2:28.77 B' R2 U' L2 U2 R2 D R2 D' L2 U L D2 U2 L2 B F2 U' L2 U2 
5. (2:07.54) F' L2 U' L2 R2 D' R2 F2 L2 U F2 D2 B R' F R2 B2 D' B U L2


----------



## CyanSandwich (Feb 20, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> WOW!
> 
> 6BLD success at 2nd attempt  sooner than I thought I would get it...
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## tseitsei (Feb 20, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> Congrats!



Thanks 

I might also try to get a sub-30 success before moving to 7bld. Should be doable once I stop making supersafe memo and start sucking a little less at obliques :tu


----------



## szalejot (Feb 21, 2015)

From today session:
avg5: 1:08.59
mo3: 1:05.45
Both PB 

1:14.38 (1:42.85) 1:06.20 1:05.20 (1:04.96)

EDIT:
Next solves:
1:06.20 1:05.20 1:04.96 (DNF) (1:04.08)
avg5: 1:05.45
mo3: 1:05.45

today is good day


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 22, 2015)

YES! Finally a good 3BLD MO3! PB by almost a minute. 2:28.346, 2:16.552, 3:03.234 = 2:36.044 I've been doing a ton of BLD solves this morning and kept getting two good solves and then screwing up the third one. Hopefully I can get the ao5 as well. Also I believe that I'm sub 3 now with about 66% accuracy.

Edit: Rolled it to a 3:06.57 ao5


----------



## lejitcuber (Feb 22, 2015)

My first full 3bld attempt, I can do it 2 looks in just under 5 minutes, but I failed the full solve by 7 mispermuted pieces, and it took 5:3x:xx
I need to do it!


----------



## moralsh (Feb 22, 2015)

official 4BLD, quite slow, 20:43, but I really wanted a success! will try to improve it next comp


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 23, 2015)

moralsh said:


> official 4BLD, quite slow, 20:43, but I really wanted a success! will try to improve it next comp



Congratulations on your successful solve!


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 23, 2015)

1:06.14 single and 1:11.47 avg5

5x5


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 23, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> 1:06.14 single and 1:11.47 avg5
> 
> 5x5


Unless you're Jesus and did a 5BLD in that time, wrong thread haha


----------



## Berd (Feb 23, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> Unless you're Jesus and did a 5BLD in that time, wrong thread haha


Haha.


8/10 in 51:xx good time, bad result D:


----------



## Leo123 (Feb 23, 2015)

Berd said:


> Haha.
> 
> 
> 8/10 in 51:xx good time, bad result D:



I guess your just aiming for over 6 points


----------



## JemFish (Feb 23, 2015)

YES YES YES

I finally had a success in 3BLD after about 27 DNFs. My success rate was really good before I switched to TuRBo, but after I switched I found myself doing a lot of DNFs. It was an un-timed solve so I don't know how long it was, but definitely under 3:30 minutes. I'm quite satisfied with my times for the time being, and for the next few days I'll be working on accuracy.


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 23, 2015)

JemFish said:


> YES YES YES
> 
> I finally had a success in 3BLD after about 27 DNFs. My success rate was really good before I switched to TuRBo, but after I switched I found myself doing a lot of DNFs. It was an un-timed solve so I don't know how long it was, but definitely under 3:30 minutes. I'm quite satisfied with my times for the time being, and for the next few days I'll be working on accuracy.



Congratulations!


----------



## Berd (Feb 23, 2015)

Leo123 said:


> I guess your just aiming for over 6 points



I want 10/10 at comp. More like 8/10


----------



## Cale S (Feb 25, 2015)

5BLD avg5 - 7:31.01
7:20.75, 6:44.45, 7:58.41, 7:13.86, DNF

first two were from weekly comp, the rest were just from qqtimer
first 3 make a 7:18.91 mo3 (not pb)


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 25, 2015)

Cale S said:


> 5BLD avg5 - 7:31.01
> 7:20.75, 6:44.45, 7:58.41, 7:13.86, DNF



Holy crap, nice average!


----------



## Cale S (Feb 25, 2015)

cmhardw said:


> Holy crap, nice average!



Thanks! 
____________________________________________

4BLD mo3 - 3:11.64
3:13.21, 3:18.10, 3:03.61

done for the weekly comp
tried to get an avg5 but I DNF'd both solves after


----------



## DeeDubb (Feb 25, 2015)

Wow, PB by over 1:30 (Previous PB was 4:16) PLUS My first ever successful Mo3:

5:13
4:35
*2:40*


Mo3: 4:09


So happy I'm forcing myself through this 30-day challenge. Today was really inflating after a couple of deflating days.


----------



## JemFish (Feb 25, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> Wow, PB by over 1:30 (Previous PB was 4:16) PLUS My first ever successful Mo3:
> 
> 5:13
> 4:35
> ...



Nice! How long have you been doing BLD and how serious are you about it?


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 25, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> Unless you're Jesus and did a 5BLD in that time, wrong thread haha



Late response, but dammit, you're right.

I need to keep better track of threads


----------



## JemFish (Feb 26, 2015)

Got a sub-2 Mo3, which is less than my PB single for 3BLD. Except...they were all DNFs, although not too bad - no cube was more than 3 edges off. I'm getting more and more sub-2's but they're always DNFs!



Spoiler: Rubik's Cube Blindfolded



Feb 26, 2015 2:42:16 PM - 2:49:44 PM

Mean: DNF (It would have been a 1:56.50 if they weren't DNFs...)
Average: DNF
Best time: DNF
Median: DNF
Worst time: DNF
Standard deviation: 0.00

1. DNF R2 L2 B2 D' B2 U L2 B2 U L2 U F' D2 B' U2 R F2 L' F' D' B (02:04.13)
2. DNF L2 D' R2 B2 R2 F2 U' L2 U B2 U' L B2 L2 D' B' D B' R2 B2 D' (02:05.17)
3. DNF D' F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 B' R B U' R F' D U F2 U (1:41.40)


----------



## Berd (Feb 26, 2015)

JemFish said:


> Got sub-2 Mo3, which is less than my PB single for 3BLD. Except...they were all DNFs, although not too bad - no cube was more than 3 edges off. I'm getting more and more sub-2's but they're always DNFs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep going tank!


----------



## Roman (Feb 26, 2015)

Decided to remember how to solve 4x4 blindfolded 



Spoiler: 2:19.06








I was too lazy to set the camera and lighting, therefore bad quality, but still pretty good (for me) solve. I never really practised 4BLD


----------



## JemFish (Feb 26, 2015)

Broke my 3BLD single PB by literally 0.6 seconds: 2:04:90 --> 2:04.30. Will update signature soon...



Roman said:


> Decided to remember how to solve 4x4 blindfolded
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!


----------



## Iggy (Feb 26, 2015)

Roman said:


> Decided to remember how to solve 4x4 blindfolded
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wat


----------



## JemFish (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm back with another PB single for 3BLD - 1:56.72 minutes, yay! First successful sub-2 single ever, and I'll update my signature (again).


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 26, 2015)

JemFish said:


> I'm back with another PB single for 3BLD - 1:56.72 minutes, yay! First successful sub-2 single ever, and I'll update my signature (again).


Nice! was that with Turbo?


----------



## SirWaffle (Feb 26, 2015)

3bld without a side 

1. 2:21.45 F' U B R' L D' L B2 D' L2 D2 B L2 B2 U2 F' D2 R2 B R2


----------



## Ollie (Feb 26, 2015)

Roman said:


> Decided to remember how to solve 4x4 blindfolded
> 
> 
> 
> ...



About time


----------



## Cale S (Feb 27, 2015)

4BLD - 2:45.10 [1:06]
first attempt today, 3rd sub-3
video
reconstruction


----------



## JemFish (Feb 27, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> Nice! was that with Turbo?



Yep.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 27, 2015)

JemFish said:


> Yep.


Cool, I also have been learning it. I get the basic concept so far, but still need to memorize all of the algs other than the U perms.


----------



## JemFish (Feb 27, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> Cool, I also have been learning it. I get the basic concept so far, but still need to memorize all of the algs other than the U perms.



The algs are actually very easy if you break them down into pieces and make up rules for yourself.

The hardest thing about TuRBo, IMO, are the set-up moves. Parity is also very annoying; in M2 you just do a simple algorithm but in TuRBo it gets complicated(ish).


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 27, 2015)

JemFish said:


> The algs are actually very easy if you break them down into pieces and make up rules for yourself.
> 
> The hardest thing about TuRBo, IMO, are the set-up moves. Parity is also very annoying; in M2 you just do a simple algorithm but in TuRBo it gets complicated(ish).


Yeah, I'm just having a hard time know which one to do, but I'll figure it out. The set up moves suck.


----------



## JemFish (Feb 27, 2015)

Broke my 3BLD PB single (again) - 1:52.75; scramble was from the weekly competition.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 27, 2015)

JemFish said:


> Broke my 3BLD PB single (again) - 1:52.75; scramble was from the weekly competition.



Nice job, but stop using this font. Why are you choosing to use it on every post, it looks out of whack considering every other post and even your signature is in different font. When you're quoted it's hard as **** to read as well.


----------



## JemFish (Feb 27, 2015)

Tim Major said:


> Nice job, but stop using this font. Why are you choosing to use it on every post, it looks out of whack considering every other post and even your signature is in different font. When you're quoted it's hard as **** to read as well.



No comment.


----------



## penguinz7 (Feb 27, 2015)

JemFish said:


> No comment.



I don't think anyone else has any problem with you using it. How is it hard to read, Tim? I honestly find it easier to read.
Also congrats on your single!!


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 27, 2015)

JemFish said:


> No comment.



I don't have anything personal against you, but I agree with Tim. Using non-default fonts is frustrating on forums in general, unless you're trying to make a point.

However, I don't think it's that hard to read or quote, just offputting. On the plus side, I'll always know it's you who's posting.


----------



## Berd (Feb 27, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> I don't have anything personal against you, but I agree with Tim. Using non-default fonts is frustrating on forums in general, unless you're trying to make a point.
> 
> However, I don't think it's that hard to read or quote, just offputting. On the plus side, I'll always know it's you who's posting.


I got told the same kinda thing about kissy faces and I've stopped... For the most part [emoji8]


----------



## Iggy (Feb 28, 2015)

8:49 5BLD AsR by Nakaji 

I have no AsRs now :/


----------



## josh42732 (Feb 28, 2015)

Just did a 3 MBLD attempt, even though I can barely get 3BLD. I memoed EXTREMELY carefully, (17 min-ish) and final time was 25 min. Result: 0/3, but off by 2 or 3 corners and edges on all three. I am very hopeful as this might help me in normal BLD, by not getting DNF all of the time, and by getting faster.


----------



## Cale S (Feb 28, 2015)

6BLD - 21:57.05 [10:35]
from the weekly comp, 4th success, failed memo like all my successes


----------



## Mikel (Feb 28, 2015)

Cale S said:


> 6BLD - 21:57.05 [10:35]
> from the weekly comp, 4th success, failed memo like all my successes



Nice! I'm curious to see how you would do at 7x7 BLD.  bojangles


----------



## Cale S (Feb 28, 2015)

Mikel said:


> Nice! I'm curious to see how you would do at 7x7 BLD.  bojangles



Thanks!  I've done some attempts (about 10 I think) but none have been successes . My closest was a 39:00.35 off by 32 pieces. I'll do some attempts over the weekend, and once I get one I'll try doing 2-7BLD .


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Mar 1, 2015)

Cale S said:


> Thanks!  I've done some attempts (about 10 I think) but none have been successes . My closest was a 39:00.35 off by 32 pieces. I'll do some attempts over the weekend, and once I get one I'll try doing 2-7BLD .



Good luck with this!


----------



## Riley (Mar 1, 2015)

16/18 official in 58:44, messed up cubes 16 and 18. lollipops


----------



## Berd (Mar 1, 2015)

Riley said:


> 16/18 official in 58:44, messed up cubes 16 and 18. lollipops


Gj! I've got a 10 cube attempt today :/


----------



## Iggy (Mar 1, 2015)

Berd said:


> Gj! I've got a 10 cube attempt today :/



Good luck!


----------



## Cale S (Mar 2, 2015)

5BLD avg5 - 7:38.80 (with 7:35.62 mo3 and 6:36.49 single, no pb's)
6:46.01, DNF, 6:36.49, 7:54.31, 8:16.07


----------



## Berd (Mar 2, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Good luck!


Thanks! Did not go well D:


----------



## TDM (Mar 2, 2015)

1:33.43 3BLD single, almost PB. I don't think there were any solved pieces either, just one long cycle for corners and edges that I could do in one image each.

Also I somehow managed to DNF the easiest scramble ever, U2 F2 R2 B U2 B' F2 L2 F' D2 U2 R D U B' R2 F' D2 R' U' B2 u2.


----------



## Myachii (Mar 2, 2015)

New 3BLD PB Single:
2:50.07 - R' B' R' L B' L' D' B' D R2 F2 D2 F' B2 D2 F' R2 Fw

Probably gonna be my last OP/OP Personal Best. Switching to M2 now 
3 Solved Edges, 8 targets + 8 corners


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 2, 2015)

First 3BLD success. The memo was hideous. I kept making mistakes and restarting and almost gave up before trying the solve but I did it and I'm over the moon.


----------



## Berd (Mar 2, 2015)

newtonbase said:


> First 3BLD success. The memo was hideous. I kept making mistakes and restarting and almost gave up before trying the solve but I did it and I'm over the moon.


Yes! Gj!


----------



## Tao Yu (Mar 2, 2015)

Memorised a deck of cards for the first time in 9 minutes . Second attempt. 

Using the Ben system. Decided to go straight to a 2-card system so I wouldn't have to use up so many locations.


----------



## JemFish (Mar 3, 2015)

newtonbase said:


> First 3BLD success. The memo was hideous. I kept making mistakes and restarting and almost gave up before trying the solve but I did it and I'm over the moon.



Good job!



Tao Yu said:


> Memorised a deck of cards for the first time in 9 minutes . Second attempt.
> 
> Using the Ben system. Decided to go straight to a 2-card system so I wouldn't have to use up so many locations.



Wow nice, my best attempt was around 15 minutes, and that was my _third_ attempt.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 3, 2015)

Berd said:


> Thanks! Did not go well D:


Sorry about that man, you'll get it next time. Tying Ollie for accuracy on any BLD event is an accomplishment though even though he had a better time.

Nice job on the first round 3BLD mean! That's pretty cool to have an official mean.



newtonbase said:


> First 3BLD success. The memo was hideous. I kept making mistakes and restarting and almost gave up before trying the solve but I did it and I'm over the moon.


Congrats man!


----------



## Cale S (Mar 3, 2015)

5BLD - 6:15.53 [2:42]
second best ever, scramble was a LOT less lucky than my pb (memo had 84 targets)
B2 Bw2 Dw' U2 L2 R F' Lw' D2 Fw Dw Bw' D' Rw2 Dw' U L2 Fw Lw Rw Fw' Dw' B2 Bw' D2 Dw L2 B2 F Rw R B Dw' Uw' F Lw' R' B Bw2 Fw F Dw L' Bw' Lw2 D F R' D2 Uw2 F2 Lw Fw2 Lw' B' Bw' Rw' B' D' B2
second from weekly comp


Spoiler: memo



QU RI VM SW EA JN BT OF PK ZH DL
NI JB PC AL FZ QV HG ER KO MD TW
SD BA GW MN HO TW
MU ON TF PO
AQ MC WI DE NJ RF OK PL SZ TH

3.55 minutes/42 3-cycles = 5.07 seconds per 3-cycle


----------



## TDM (Mar 4, 2015)

I finally got a Mo3 that wasn't slower than my multi attempts! And an Ao5 too...

Best average of 5: 2:17.69
15-19 - (1:56.34) (DNF) 2:33.08 2:13.35 2:06.65
Mo3 is also 2:17.69.

Only 3 DNFs in the last 10 solves, wat


----------



## ichcubegerne (Mar 4, 2015)

Got an official mean of 2:15 and thats sooo great and even inofficial pb  my old one was about 2:40


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 5, 2015)

This had a pop which took a while to fix so it's pretty good considering that, and the slow memo.

5:20.28[1:50.76] Rw' Fw' B L' B' L' D2 Uw2 U' Fw2 L B Rw Fw2 U L F' Fw B2 L2 Fw2 B' D Rw L2 D' Fw Rw2 D' R2 B' Uw' R' Uw2 Rw' Fw' L' Fw2 R Rw' 

But yeah I'm trying to get back into 4BLD.


----------



## Ollie (Mar 5, 2015)

5BLD 5:58.57*[3:49]* - lol


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 5, 2015)

Ollie said:


> 5BLD 5:58.57*[3:49]* - lol


Wait, why is that lol? Is that really slow memo for you or something?


----------



## Ollie (Mar 5, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> Wait, why is that lol? Is that really slow memo for you or something?



Yes

But the lol was more to do with the 2:09 execution


----------



## Berd (Mar 5, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Yes
> 
> But the lol was more to do with the 2:09 execution



Wow, about as fast as your sighted 5x5 solves


----------



## tseitsei (Mar 5, 2015)

Ollie said:


> 5BLD 5:58.57*[3:49]* - lol



How is 2:09 execution even possible???
You are too good... wr pls


----------



## Meneghetti (Mar 5, 2015)

My best avg12 with Old Pochmann, using corners-only scrambles, was 20.93.
Now I believe I finished my transition to full 3-style, and this is my new best for corners-only:

Average of 12: 14.40 (σ = 1.42)


Spoiler



1. 16.55[5.79] U' R2 D2 L2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D F U' F D U' F' U2 F 
2. 13.60[3.84] U2 R2 D2 U2 B D2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F L B R2 U2 B' U2 L 
3. 11.65[5.21] D' L2 D B2 L2 D B2 D' B2 D L2 R D2 F2 L F2 L2 D2 R' 
4. 15.43[5.14] D R' F2 R F2 U2 D R2 B2 R' D2 F2 B2 R D2 L B2 R' 
5. 13.05[4.56] F U B R2 B U' F' B2 L2 B2 D B2 U L2 D' L2 U' L2 
6. (10.46[5.21]) R' D2 L F2 R' U2 L F2 R' U2 R B' F2 L R2 D2 L U2 F' 
7. 14.13[5.21] R' U B2 R U B2 L U' R U2 D2 R U2 R' D2 L2 B2 L U2 
8. 15.06[5.43] D2 F L2 U F L2 D F B2 R2 D' R2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 U' 
9. 15.80[5.60] L' B2 L2 R' U2 F2 U2 F2 L R' U2 F' U2 F' L R2 B L B 
10. 14.18[4.98] D2 B' D2 R2 D2 B2 D2 R2 F D2 F' D R2 B2 R2 B2 D B' 
11. (17.36[5.80]) R' B2 U2 B2 U2 L' B2 R' U2 L B L' U2 L U2 B' R2 
12. 14.56[5.91] F2 U2 L2 B' D2 F R2 B' R2 D2 R2 D' B2 F' L2 F' R2 U F'



I wonder how fast the pros can do it... maybe sub 8?


----------



## Berd (Mar 5, 2015)

Meneghetti said:


> My best avg12 with Old Pochmann, using corners-only scrambles, was 20.93.
> Now I believe I finished my transition to full 3-style, and this is my new best for corners-only:
> 
> Average of 12: 14.40 (σ = 1.42)
> ...



Waffle has a sub 1 single with OP/OP...


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 5, 2015)

TDM said:


> I finally got a Mo3 that wasn't slower than my multi attempts! And an Ao5 too...
> 
> Best average of 5: 2:17.69
> 15-19 - (1:56.34) (DNF) 2:33.08 2:13.35 2:06.65
> ...



Nice to see your accuracy improving!


----------



## TDM (Mar 5, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> Nice to see your accuracy improving!


Yeah, now I'm not DNFing all the time, I was starting to practise multi again. I still can't get a 2/2


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 5, 2015)

TDM said:


> Yeah, now I'm not DNFing all the time, I was starting to practise multi again. I still can't get a 2/2



Go for 10 and hope for 6?


----------



## TDM (Mar 5, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> Go for 10 and hope for 6?


Last time I tried 10 I got 3... I'll probably start low and go up slowly instead of trying to do big jumps. I would like to try 10 at Guildford though. I need to get a bit faster; my 10 cube attempt went slightly over an hour.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 5, 2015)

Ollie said:


> 5BLD 5:58.57*[3:49]* - lol


That's crazy! I wish my _4BLD_ execution was that fast.


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 5, 2015)

I wish my 4x4 execution was that fast.


----------



## Berd (Mar 6, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> Go for 10 and hope for 6?


That better not of been a subtle Jab


----------



## CHJ (Mar 6, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> Go for 10 and hope for 6?



or give up hope for a PB and accidentally 100% your attempt


----------



## DuffyEdge (Mar 6, 2015)

CHJ said:


> or give up hope for a PB and accidentally 100% your attempt


or go for 42 because yolo and accidentally 100%?


----------



## Berd (Mar 6, 2015)

DuffyEdge said:


> or go for 42 because yolo and accidentally 100%?


Yeah, I could do that.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Mar 6, 2015)

5/5 in 17:02
I'm mainly happy about the time, it means I'm theoretically capable of doing up to 15 cubes. Too bad I only have 10 in my room....


----------



## Ollie (Mar 6, 2015)

DuffyEdge said:


> 5/5 in 17:02
> I'm mainly happy about the time, it means I'm theoretically capable of doing up to 15 cubes. Too bad I only have 10 in my room....



This is the first n/n I've seen or read about you doing


----------



## ryanj92 (Mar 6, 2015)

Seems like the UK BLD scene is blowing up right now...


----------



## DuffyEdge (Mar 6, 2015)

Ollie said:


> This is the first n/n I've seen or read about you doing


Really?  My 10/10 has been PB for about a year now and I haven't come close since..

But yeah.... accuracy...


----------



## adimare (Mar 6, 2015)

Got my first ever 3BLD success on camera. I've been practicing corners-only and edges-only for a couple of weeks and yesterday decided to try and do the whole thing on camera, must have taken me 10 or more tries to get a success. (Edited out the memo because I don't think anyone wants to see me staring at a cube for 5 minutes).


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 6, 2015)

Congratulations. Got my first first success this week too. My memo took a lot longer than 5 mins though. 
What memo techniques are you using?


----------



## Berd (Mar 6, 2015)

adimare said:


> Got my first ever 3BLD success on camera. I've been practicing corners-only and edges-only for a couple of weeks and yesterday decided to try and do the whole thing on camera, must have taken me 10 or more tries to get a success. (Edited out the memo because I don't think anyone wants to see me staring at a cube for 5 minutes).
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sj_R9EogyfM


Gj!


----------



## Ollie (Mar 6, 2015)

ok.

3:56.85 - b' D r L U' u' d2 l' R2 r u R2 B' d b' B2 D L' U r D2 r R' b' R2 r' d2 r2 u R2 F2 B2 d' U' D F L2 D' R B' D' B' L2 d' R' L U F2 D2 b' D u2 R f' L' B' U d b2 R



Spoiler



26 solved centers, 2 edge cycles (both sets) in total from my buffer. 30% done


----------



## adimare (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks! I use letter pairs + journey. 1st letter pair for edges happens in my house's bedroom, next bathroom, kitchen, music room, living room, tv room. Corner letter pairs happen on my childhood house, next door neighbor's house, etc. Where I seem to waste a lot of memo time is coming up with meanings for each letter pair, by the time I decide to imagine Jax from Mortal Kombat tearing my tv room apart for JX I'll feel like I forgot the first pairs and I'll spend a bunch of time going through them again.


----------



## SirWaffle (Mar 6, 2015)

25/25 Multi Bld, 2:58:46.88. Just wattttt


----------



## obelisk477 (Mar 6, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> 25/25 Multi Bld, 2:58:46.88. Just wattttt



What was memo


----------



## SirWaffle (Mar 6, 2015)

obelisk477 said:


> What was memo



2:12:xx.xx


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 6, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> 2:12:xx.xx


Did you record the solving?


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 6, 2015)

Ollie said:


> ok.
> 
> 3:56.85 - b' D r L U' u' d2 l' R2 r u R2 B' d b' B2 D L' U r D2 r R' b' R2 r' d2 r2 u R2 F2 B2 d' U' D F L2 D' R B' D' B' L2 d' R' L U F2 D2 b' D u2 R f' L' B' U d b2 R
> 
> ...



Wat... 5BLD I guess. Are you going to make more videos again btw?


----------



## Berd (Mar 6, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> 25/25 Multi Bld, 2:58:46.88. Just wattttt


Wat Gj!


Ollie said:


> ok.
> 
> 3:56.85 - b' D r L U' u' d2 l' R2 r u R2 B' d b' B2 D L' U r D2 r R' b' R2 r' d2 r2 u R2 F2 B2 d' U' D F L2 D' R B' D' B' L2 d' R' L U F2 D2 b' D u2 R f' L' B' U d b2 R
> 
> ...


----------



## DuffyEdge (Mar 6, 2015)

Ollie said:


> ok.
> 
> 3:56.85 - b' D r L U' u' d2 l' R2 r u R2 B' d b' B2 D L' U r D2 r R' b' R2 r' d2 r2 u R2 F2 B2 d' U' D F L2 D' R B' D' B' L2 d' R' L U F2 D2 b' D u2 R f' L' B' U d b2 R
> 
> ...


Wow...
a few years ago this would have been a *world class* 3BLD time hehe

also, did you scramble right, or am I keep scrambling wrong?


----------



## Ollie (Mar 6, 2015)

DuffyEdge said:


> Wow...
> a few years ago this would have been a *world class* 3BLD time hehe
> 
> also, did you scramble right, or am I keep scrambling wrong?



Hehe  And yes, I'm sure I scrambled correctly. Notation is in SiGN, by the way. Plus, I scrambled in WCA so you'd probably need to scramble y' x' away from your BLD orientation to get my solution.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Mar 6, 2015)

Ollie said:


> hehe  and yes, I'm sure I scrambled correctly. Notation is in SiGN by the way



I really can't find a way to solve 26 centers. To me, there are 4 +-centers and 5 T-centers?


----------



## Ollie (Mar 6, 2015)

DuffyEdge said:


> I really can't find a way to solve 26 centers. To me, there are 4 +-centers and 5 T-centers?



You'll need to orient y' x' away from your BLD orientation to get what I got.

http://alg.cubing.net/?setup=b-_D_r...2_D2_b-_D_u2_R_f-_L-_B-_U_d_b2_R&puzzle=5x5x5


----------



## TDM (Mar 6, 2015)

DuffyEdge said:


> I really can't find a way to solve 26 centers. To me, there are 4 +-centers and 5 T-centers?


alg.cubing.net


----------



## DuffyEdge (Mar 6, 2015)

So, I've been using SiGN wrong for 2 years. noob



Spoiler



and I understand 28-2 buffers


Spoiler



p.s. how did you know my bld orientation Ollie?


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 6, 2015)

Ollie said:


> ok.
> 
> 3:56.85 - b' D r L U' u' d2 l' R2 r u R2 B' d b' B2 D L' U r D2 r R' b' R2 r' d2 r2 u R2 F2 B2 d' U' D F L2 D' R B' D' B' L2 d' R' L U F2 D2 b' D u2 R f' L' B' U d b2 R
> 
> ...


Holy crud! I'm going to assume this is the first ever sub-4. Congrats, that's ridiculous.



SirWaffle said:


> 25/25 Multi Bld, 2:58:46.88. Just wattttt


Nice! That's some insane accuracy. Now your MBLD "points-PB" is better than mine.


----------



## Cale S (Mar 7, 2015)

two good 5BLDs in a row
6:26.27[2:17], 6:17.42[2:32]

first one is pb for memo


----------



## Iggy (Mar 7, 2015)

Cool I still know how to BLD

1. 3:14.77 r2 B2 r' D F' f' r' f' r' B' U' L' R2 f' R' r2 D' f' D U2 f2 F U' D2 B2 F2 D R f2 U F D2 r' D R' F R r f2 L'

First big BLD attempt in 3 weeks

Edit: gj scramble: r f2 F2 L B D f' F2 L' U' u' r L' u f D2 R F2 r' L2 D r R D u2 F R2 L U' R U L r' D' u R2 L B L B2

Memoed in 1:12, but then I started failing center execution and just gave up


----------



## tseitsei (Mar 7, 2015)

Ollie WTF!? My 4bld times are around that time... You can't just keep getting faster. Sub-4 5bld is absolutely ridiculously amazing


----------



## TDM (Mar 7, 2015)

I got my first 2/2 Multi! Time was 5:35.34. Both scrambles had parity:
1) R' B2 R D' B' L F' B R' D R2 F2 D2 L2 D L2 U F2 D2 L2 
2) B U2 F D2 L2 F' D2 F' L2 R2 D2 R' U B' R D L' F L2 U B

E: 3/5, first 5 cube success. 2:00.36. No parity:
1) U2 R U2 L F R2 F' U D R' U2 F' R2 D2 F2 L2 D2 F D2 B' R2 
2) R' F2 L2 F R F D F B' L' U2 D2 F2 U L2 F2 B2 D' L2 F2 // DF+UL flipped, must have forgotten to memo the flipped edge (I realised half way through reviewing a final time that I'd looked at the flipped edges and not actually memoed them; I looked back at all the cubes but didn't see this)
3) B2 D2 U' L2 U B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 B' R2 B' D' L U' R' D' B2 L2 U' 
4) R L' U' F' D' R' F R' B' L U2 R2 U2 L U2 R B2 D2 B2 
5) F2 U2 L2 F' D2 U2 F' D2 F' U2 F R U R2 U2 B' L' U' B' D R' // UL -> RU -> DR


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Mar 8, 2015)

First decent 3BLD session in a long time.

1. 5:35.79[3:03.04]
2. (2:35.60[1:16.39])
3. 3:28.96[1:54.89]
4. 3:50.31[2:10.09]
5. DNF(2:55.80)[1:39.17]
6. 3:01.78[1:40.53] 
7. 3:29.49[2:02.35]
8. 4:21.34[2:14.72]
9. 3:29.17[2:13.67]
10. 5:26.54[3:52.75]
11. DNF(4:22.14)[2:42.35]
12. (DNF(3:08.51)[1:47.20])​
75% accuracy and 5 consecutive successes, so I'm pleased with these results. If only the times were better...


----------



## NewCuber000 (Mar 8, 2015)

First sub-10 minute 3BLD success ever, and 3rd success in general. The time was 7:04.32. Used OP/OP (I wanted to learn OP/M2, but it wass confusing and I'm just using OP/OP for now. I have a competition in 3 weeks and the time limit for BLD is 10 minutes! )


----------



## Iggy (Mar 8, 2015)

2:51.55 r' U L B2 D' L' B u' R r' L f' B2 D R2 L' D' r U' L' f2 r B2 U2 D2 R B2 f' U' f2 B2 F2 r D r2 R F U2 R' D'

Scramble was really easy, should've been a lot faster. Oh well, first sub 3 in ages


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 8, 2015)

NewCuber000 said:


> First sub-10 minute 3BLD success ever, and 3rd success in general. The time was 7:04.32. Used OP/OP (I wanted to learn OP/M2, but it wass confusing and I'm just using OP/OP for now. I have a competition in 3 weeks and the time limit for BLD is 10 minutes! )



Good job. I'm full OP too. Timed myself for the 1st time last night and took 17 mins. Failed on 4 edges so I think I got 2 audio pairs in the wrong order. Good luck with the comp.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 8, 2015)

3BLD PB, first sub 1:30; (7'/10'')

1. 1:29.58 B' L B2 R2 B2 F2 U2 R B2 L B2 R2 B' U L2 R U2 L' F2 D2


----------



## Berd (Mar 8, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> 3BLD PB, first sub 1:30; (7'/10'')
> 
> 1. 1:29.58 B' L B2 R2 B2 F2 U2 R B2 L B2 R2 B' U L2 R U2 L' F2 D2


Gj!


----------



## TDM (Mar 8, 2015)

4:25.06, 4:46.55, 6:22.46[pop] = 5:11.36 4BLD centres Mo3. Only had two wrong centres in all my 4BLD centres attempts so far.

E: 7:14.13[5:31.73] edges, yay
Used a different room for them.

I might do my first 4BLD later.


----------



## lejitcuber (Mar 8, 2015)

2nd ever 3bld attempt: all edges and 3/8 corners in 3:51:xx.

meh.


----------



## TDM (Mar 8, 2015)

First 4BLD attempt: 24:13.73. *Success.* On cam, will upload soon hopefully.


----------



## josh42732 (Mar 8, 2015)

TDM said:


> First 4BLD attempt: 24:13.73. *Success.* On cam, will upload soon hopefully.



Nice job!! I still haven't gotten around to getting started on learning 4BLD.


----------



## Berd (Mar 8, 2015)

TDM said:


> First 4BLD attempt: 24:13.73. *Success.* On cam, will upload soon hopefully.


Gj!


----------



## ryanj92 (Mar 8, 2015)

TDM said:


> First 4BLD attempt: 24:13.73. *Success.* On cam, will upload soon hopefully.



Yay, awesome!


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 8, 2015)

Just had a blind solve that was 3:33.353, soooooo close to that bunny Ollie!


----------



## Berd (Mar 8, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Just had a blind solve that was 3:33.353, soooooo close to that bunny Ollie!


Oooo nice solve! 


3bld pb: 1:25.xx


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 8, 2015)

Berd said:


> Oooo nice solve!
> 
> 
> 3bld pb: 1:25.xx



Lol thanks, my PB is 3:08 because my success rate is soooo horrible


----------



## TDM (Mar 8, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> Nice job!! I still haven't gotten around to getting started on learning 4BLD.





Berd said:


> Gj!





ryanj92 said:


> Yay, awesome!


Thanks!


----------



## Ollie (Mar 8, 2015)

Cool, 2BLD with a mixture of one-looks and comms



Spoiler: best avg5: 9.58 (σ = 2.60)



1. 11.06 R2 F' U' R2 U2 F2 U' F U' 
2. (5.52) F2 U F2 R2 U F' R' U' F2 U' 
3. 11.76 F2 R U' R' U2 R' U2 
4. (13.24) R U' R2 F R' F R2 F2 U 
5. 5.92 R2 F U' R U2 R U F' R2





Spoiler: Average of 12: 12.13



1. 12.34 F2 U2 F' R2 F U2 F' R2 F' U' 
2. 13.23 U2 F R' F' U' R2 F R2 F2 U' 
3. 15.91 F' U F2 U2 R F' U F2 U' 
4. 12.52 R F' R2 F' U' F U' F' R' 
5. 12.61 R' F2 U' R U R2 U F2 U' 
6. (18.27) R U' F2 U R2 F U' R2 U 
7. 11.06 R2 F' U' R2 U2 F2 U' F U' 
8. (5.52) F2 U F2 R2 U F' R' U' F2 U' 
9. 11.76 F2 R U' R' U2 R' U2 
10. 13.24 R U' R2 F R' F R2 F2 U 
11. 5.92 R2 F U' R U2 R U F' R2 
12. 12.65 F2 U' R2 U' F R2


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Mar 9, 2015)

Another good session.

1. 3:38.52 
2. 3:00.66
3. 2:38.15
4. 2:29.02
5. 3:19.42
6. DNF​
PB averages of 5 and 12.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 9, 2015)

Woop! Got a 6BLD success on my 2nd attempt.

38:54.43[17:44.07]


----------



## TDM (Mar 9, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> Woop! Got a 6BLD success on my 2nd attempt.
> 
> 38:54.43[17:44.07]


Wow, nice. Good time as well.


----------



## Cale S (Mar 9, 2015)

5BLD avg5 - 7:45.16
7:36.21, 6:16.49, DNF(5:49.68), 7:05.28, 8:33.99

not pb, but 5BLD averages are always an accomplishment, and this was all on cam so uploading now



CyanSandwich said:


> Woop! Got a 6BLD success on my 2nd attempt.
> 
> 38:54.43[17:44.07]



wow, nice :tu


----------



## Berd (Mar 9, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> Woop! Got a 6BLD success on my 2nd attempt.
> 
> 38:54.43[17:44.07]


Gj!


----------



## tseitsei (Mar 9, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> Woop! Got a 6BLD success on my 2nd attempt.
> 
> 38:54.43[17:44.07]



Nice! 

Now I might have to do another 6bld just to beat that


----------



## josh42732 (Mar 9, 2015)

Just got 3BLD PB: 3:31.58. This beats my previous PB by 45 seconds. Memo was extremely slow and this is actually bad for me..... Last night when I was practicing, I was getting 2:00-2:30 and DNFing by a flipped edge or twisted corner. But, I will hopefully get my PB down to sub-3 sometime!


----------



## Berd (Mar 9, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> Just got 3BLD PB: 3:31.58. This beats my previous PB by 45 seconds. Memo was extremely slow and this is actually bad for me..... Last night when I was practicing, I was getting 2:00-2:30 and DNFing by a flipped edge or twisted corner. But, I will hopefully get my PB down to sub-3 sometime!



Keep going!


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Mar 10, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> Just got 3BLD PB: 3:31.58. This beats my previous PB by 45 seconds. Memo was extremely slow and this is actually bad for me..... Last night when I was practicing, I was getting 2:00-2:30 and DNFing by a flipped edge or twisted corner. But, I will hopefully get my PB down to sub-3 sometime!



Nevertheless, a PB is a PB!


So I've noticed recently that instead of pushing my memorization, I go at a comfortable pace and it seems to improve my accuracy. For example this session,

2:45.40, 3:30.48, 3:24.83, 2:51.35, 3:15.99, 2:36.01, 3:26.65, DNF(4:26.64), DNF(2:38.04)​
where the streak of seven consecutive successes is my record. The first DNF, I mismemorized corners, and the second, I forgot a flipped edge. What I tend to do is memo edges, review them twice, memo corners, review twice, and solve. Should I start focusing on speeding up my memo or spending less time reviewing? My time seems to vary anywhere from ~1:15 to ~2:30.


----------



## josh42732 (Mar 10, 2015)

Scruggsy13 said:


> Nevertheless, a PB is a PB!
> 
> 
> So I've noticed recently that instead of pushing my memorization, I go at a comfortable pace and it seems to improve my accuracy. For example this session,
> ...



I'd say stop reviewing. The fastest BLD solvers don't ever review, they just see what they have to memo, and then move on. The only time that I would review is if I were doing MBLD.


----------



## Cale S (Mar 10, 2015)

3BLD 
44.60, 37.55, 42,89, DNF, 37.90 

41.80 avg5, first 3 solves make 41.68 mo3

Edit: 4BLD pb's wat
3:11.70, 2:40.45, 3:03.79, DNF, 3:31.70

2:40.45 single
2:58.65 mo3 (!)
3:15.73 avg5


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 10, 2015)

Nice Cale!

I allllllmost got a 4BLD PB.

4:16.15[1:32.37]
8c/24w/17ce

But best execution I've ever done. First sub-3 I'm pretty sure.

Edit: Hahaha wow. It was actually a DNF. There were 2 swapped centers that I couldn't see.


----------



## Berd (Mar 10, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> Nice Cale!
> 
> I allllllmost got a 4BLD PB.
> 
> ...


Ouch!


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Mar 10, 2015)

5/5 in 8:34.99


----------



## Berd (Mar 10, 2015)

Lucas Wesche said:


> 5/5 in 8:34.99


Wow Gj! What was memo like?


----------



## Iggy (Mar 10, 2015)

Lucas Wesche said:


> 5/5 in 8:34.99



Nice, sub my 5/5 haha


----------



## Cale S (Mar 11, 2015)

YEESSS!!!

7BLD - 31:53.94 [14:45]

finally got a success 
I'll try 2-7BLD soon...


----------



## Iggy (Mar 11, 2015)

Cale S said:


> YEESSS!!!
> 
> 7BLD - 31:53.94 [14:45]
> 
> ...



Nice!!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 11, 2015)

Cale S said:


> YEESSS!!!
> 
> 7BLD - 31:53.94 [14:45]
> 
> ...


Sweet! 3rd in the world, nice job. I'll be trying 2-7BLD after I get a 7BLD success too.


----------



## JemFish (Mar 11, 2015)

Awesome DNF'd Ao6, and a new PB single.



Spoiler: Rubik's Cube Blindfolded



Mar 11, 2015 4:09:56 PM - 4:34:36 PM

Mean: 1:53.85 (DNF)
Average: 1:53.27 (DNF)
Best time: 1:38.39 (DNF)
Median: 1:50.34 (DNF)
Worst time: 2:11.63 (DNF)
Standard deviation: 12.72

Best average of 5: 1:52.71
1-5 - (1:38.39) 1:45.76 1:43.19 (2:11.63) 2:09.19

1. 1:38.39 U' L2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 B2 U R2 U' B' R L2 D R2 F U' L B2 R U2 (DNF)
2. 1:45.76 B2 F2 D2 R2 D' F2 R2 L2 U L2 B' R' D' L' D2 U F' L2 B R
3. 1:43.19 L2 F2 D R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F' R' U' B R2 L D L' B F' (DNF)
4. 2:11.63 B2 D B2 F2 U' R2 F2 D2 F2 U L2 F' L' D L' B L' B R2 L' U L2 (DNF)
5. 2:09.19 D2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D R2 U' B2 D2 F R2 D2 B L' U2 L D' F' R
6. 1:54.92 R2 D F2 R2 U' R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U' F' D2 F R L' F D R2 B2 F'(DNF)


----------



## Ollie (Mar 11, 2015)

Cale S said:


> YEESSS!!!
> 
> 7BLD - 31:53.94 [14:45]
> 
> ...



sub-me  but welcome t'club!


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Mar 11, 2015)

Berd said:


> Wow Gj! What was memo like?





Iggy said:


> Nice, sub my 5/5 haha



Thanks! my memo was around 4:30, I wanted to Memo my 5th cube really save to get 5/5

Also, nice 7bld Cale:tu


----------



## josh42732 (Mar 11, 2015)

Cale S said:


> YEESSS!!!
> 
> 7BLD - 31:53.94 [14:45]
> 
> ...



Nice job!! 

No video? If you are doing a 2-7 BLD relay, I would love to see that on YouTube.  Good luck


----------



## penguinz7 (Mar 11, 2015)

First 4BLD Success!! Second attempt. 22:24.61 That's exciting.


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 12, 2015)

Cale S said:


> YEESSS!!!
> 
> 7BLD - 31:53.94 [14:45]
> 
> ...



Congrats! 



penguinz7 said:


> First 4BLD Success!! Second attempt. 22:24.61 That's exciting.



Congrats!


----------



## JemFish (Mar 12, 2015)

First time ever to use a corner commutator during a 3BLD solve. It could have been sub-2 but I spent too much time thinking about the commutator, so the time was 2:04.xx minutes.


----------



## Berd (Mar 12, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> First 4BLD Success!! Second attempt. 22:24.61 That's exciting.


Wow! Gj!


----------



## penguinz7 (Mar 12, 2015)

cmhardw said:


> Congrats!





Berd said:


> Wow! Gj!



Thanks!


----------



## JemFish (Mar 13, 2015)

I figured I needed to work a bit on my TuRBo edges...and it's annoying that my edges-only times are terrible compared to Maskow's full 3BLD times...



Spoiler: 3BLD Edges



Mar 13, 2015 8:32:49 AM - 8:47:23 AM

Mean: 52.94
Average: 53.87
Best time: 30.82
Median: 52.82
Worst time: 1:12.29
Standard deviation: 14.65

Best average of 5: 53.87
1-5 - 1:04.53 (1:12.29) (30.82) 44.26 52.82

1. 1:04.53 D2 F2 R2 D R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D' B2 L' U R U R' B' L' U2 F U2
2. 1:12.29 D2 B2 R2 B2 D' F2 L2 D B2 L B' D F U2 B' D2 L' U F'
3. 30.82 F2 R2 L2 D' B2 D U' B2 F2 L2 U L' F U2 R2 L2 U2 F' R F2
4. 44.26 U L2 B2 D2 F2 D' R2 L2 D' R2 F' U' R' D' L F' U F L
5. 52.82 D' B2 L2 U2 L2 D R2 L2 U F2 U2 F L2 D' F' U R U2 F U F U'




*EDIT*: broke my 3BLD PB single (again).

1:41.85 B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U R2 B2 R2 L2 B' R2 D R B U' F' U2 B' L2


----------



## Cale S (Mar 14, 2015)

5BLD - 5:58.79 [2:32]

sub-6 club  

video


----------



## JemFish (Mar 14, 2015)

3BLD PB single!!! This morning I did some edges-only practice and decreased my times by about 5-10 seconds on average. Then I did one full attempt and broke my PB by about 12 seconds. I can't believe it...my first sub-1:30 solve, too.

1:29.50 B2 D' R2 F2 R2 D R2 U' R2 U' R2 F R F2 D2 B R' L2 F2 R F


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 14, 2015)

Cale S said:


> 5BLD - 5:58.79 [2:32]
> 
> sub-6 club
> 
> uploading video soon



Wow, congrats!



JemFish said:


> 3BLD PB single!!!
> ...
> 1:29.50 B2 D' R2 F2 R2 D R2 U' R2 U' R2 F R F2 D2 B R' L2 F2 R F



Congrats!


----------



## Iggy (Mar 14, 2015)

Cale S said:


> 5BLD - 5:58.79 [2:32]
> 
> sub-6 club
> 
> uploading video soon



Finally, nice


----------



## Berd (Mar 14, 2015)

JemFish said:


> 3BLD PB single!!! This morning I did some edges-only practice and decreased my times by about 5-10 seconds on average. Then I did one full attempt and broke my PB by about 12 seconds. I can't believe it...my first sub-1:30 solve, too.
> 
> 1:29.50 B2 D' R2 F2 R2 D R2 U' R2 U' R2 F R F2 D2 B R' L2 F2 R F


Gj! 


Cale S said:


> 5BLD - 5:58.79 [2:32]
> 
> sub-6 club
> 
> uploading video soon


Wow, nice!


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Mar 14, 2015)

Dropped my 3BLD PB by over 20 seconds, down to 1:56.74. First BLD solve of the day, and I felt good about my memo, so I quickly reviewed it and went for it.


----------



## penguinz7 (Mar 15, 2015)

Finally a sub-2  1:52.94


----------



## Berd (Mar 15, 2015)

Scruggsy13 said:


> Dropped my 3BLD PB by over 20 seconds, down to 1:56.74. First BLD solve of the day, and I felt good about my memo, so I quickly reviewed it and went for it.





penguinz7 said:


> Finally a sub-2  1:52.94


Gj guys! 


I switched to advanced M2!


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 15, 2015)

I never practise BLD, and when I do, my success rate is horrible... But this is PB, lol corners for red front blue top.
(3:00.05)	D' B2 L2 U' R2 D' B2 U2 R2 F2 D' R U2 F' R' D2 F2 R' D' F U
5 targets for corners lol


----------



## josh42732 (Mar 15, 2015)

New PB!!!! 2:23.64 Single! Beats my old PB by over a minute!!


----------



## Berd (Mar 15, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> I never practise BLD, and when I do, my success rate is horrible... But this is PB, lol corners for red front blue top.
> (3:00.05)D' B2 L2 U' R2 D' B2 U2 R2 F2 D' R U2 F' R' D2 F2 R' D' F U
> 5 targets for corners lol





josh42732 said:


> New PB!!!! 2:23.64 Single! Beats my old PB by over a minute!!


Gj guys!


----------



## lejitcuber (Mar 15, 2015)

Is a 10th success at 2:53:46 good? I use Op/Op so execution is quite slow.


----------



## JasonDL13 (Mar 15, 2015)

lejitcuber said:


> Is a 10th success at 2:53:46 good? I use Op/Op so execution is quite slow.



Don't worry if it's good or not. Just keep practicing and try your best.


----------



## Aceofspades2345 (Mar 15, 2015)

First ever BLD success. 6m40s. Pretty chuffed. Got my first competition April 11-12. Not sure what I should be aiming for in 3BLD, but I really need to improve my memo speed.


----------



## Berd (Mar 15, 2015)

Aceofspades2345 said:


> First ever BLD success. 6m40s. Pretty chuffed. Got my first competition April 11-12. Not sure what I should be aiming for in 3BLD, but I really need to improve my memo speed.


GJ man! Every success should be celebrated, especially in a comp!


----------



## JemFish (Mar 16, 2015)

First ever corners-only success using commutators only. Will make the switch soon...


----------



## josh42732 (Mar 16, 2015)

JemFish said:


> First ever corners-only success using commutators only. Will make the switch soon...



"Gj!"
-Berd

But for real though, I am starting to use commutators as well and doing the advanced M2 during my solves as well. It is hard, but worth it to save about a gagillion moves.

*Edit:* You have excactly 100 more posts than I do


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 16, 2015)

lejitcuber said:


> Is a 10th success at 2:53:46 good? I use Op/Op so execution is quite slow.


IMO that is very fast for only tenth success, especially for OP/OP.



Aceofspades2345 said:


> First ever BLD success. 6m40s. Pretty chuffed. Got my first competition April 11-12. Not sure what I should be aiming for in 3BLD, but I really need to improve my memo speed.


Congrats! Good luck in your comp.


----------



## Berd (Mar 16, 2015)

JemFish said:


> First ever corners-only success using commutators only. Will make the switch soon...


Wow, I'm learning coms too - what tutorial are you learning from?


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 16, 2015)

What is commutators only? I'm guessing you learn algs to swap any piece with the buffer without using set ups?


----------



## Berd (Mar 16, 2015)

newtonbase said:


> What is commutators only? I'm guessing you learn algs to swap any piece with the buffer without using set ups?


Commutators are a different method for blind solving, solving 2 corners at a time.


----------



## JemFish (Mar 16, 2015)

Berd said:


> Wow, I'm learning coms too - what tutorial are you learning from?



Brian Yu's tutorial which you can find here.

There are some other posts which, IMO, are equally as important as the tutorial:

Thoughts about the BH method, Mike Hughey
Guide to Transitioning to 3-Cycle BLD, Noah Arthurs

And a complete list of 3-cycles for reference here.


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 16, 2015)

Berd said:


> Commutators are a different method for blind solving, solving 2 corners at a time.



I'm still messing up one corner at a time. It'll be a while before I move on to two. Ta.


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 16, 2015)

lejitcuber said:


> Is a 10th success at 2:53:46 good? I use Op/Op so execution is quite slow.


Lol, better than my PB

Edit: HOLY COW!
2:08.34, PB by 52 seconds!!!!!


----------



## JemFish (Mar 18, 2015)

New 3BLD PB - 1:25.94 minutes! I'm continuously breaking my PB at least once a week...

*EDIT*:

What the heck, and followed by two consecutive sub-PB DNFs...

1. DNF B2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 D2 L2 D2 F2 L B' D' F2 R L F2 R D' U' [1:20.76] (Off by three edges)
2. DNF F2 D B2 U' F2 D L2 U2 R2 U' R B D R' F' D L B2 F D U2 [1:22.03] (Two flipped edges)


----------



## Berd (Mar 18, 2015)

JemFish said:


> New 3BLD PB - 1:25.94 minutes! I'm continuously breaking my PB at least once a week...
> 
> *EDIT*:
> 
> ...


You tank! GJ!


----------



## SirWaffle (Mar 18, 2015)

2bld all in one sitting

stats: (hide)
number of times: 96/100
best time: 15.38
worst time: 1:09.99

current avg5: 27.91 (σ = 6.38)
best avg5: 20.51 (σ = 4.06)

current avg12: 28.74 (σ = 4.71)
best avg12: 23.47 (σ = 5.44)

current avg100: 30.92 (σ = 6.95)
best avg100: 30.92 (σ = 6.95)

session avg: 30.92 (σ = 6.95)
session mean: 30.59



Spoiler



Average of 100: 30.92
1. 24.43 R F' R' U F' U R U2 R2 U' 
2. 24.41 U F2 U2 R' U' R2 F R' F2 
3. (16.63) R F2 R' U' R F2 U' R' U' 
4. (18.35) R' U F' U' F R' F' R U 
5. 31.96 U2 R2 F R F2 R U2 R' U' 
6. 30.36 F' U R' F R2 F' R2 F2 U2 
7. 32.56 U2 R2 U' F2 U' R' F R2 U' 
8. 24.76 R2 F' U' F U2 R' F U' F U' 
9. (15.38) U' F' R2 U' R2 U2 F' R' U2 
10. (16.66) R' U2 F' R' U2 R U' F' U2 
11. 20.11 R2 F U2 F U' F' R U' R2 U2 
12. 27.00 F2 R' F U' R2 U' F U F' R' 
13. 34.16 F R' F R' F2 R F2 R2 F2 
14. 39.78 U2 R2 U R2 U' F U2 F R U2 
15. 41.25 U2 R U R' U F' R2 U F' U' 
16. (16.45) U' R2 F R2 U2 F' U' F2 U' 
17. 26.86 F2 U R F U R2 U2 F2 U' 
18. 29.71 R2 U' F' U2 R2 F' R F' U2 
19. (DNF(29.85)) F2 R2 F' U' F2 U R2 F U' 
20. (DNF(23.87)) U F2 R F' U2 F2 U' R' U' 
21. 28.98 R' F U2 F U' F U R' F' 
22. 24.59 F2 U R U2 R2 F' U2 R U' 
23. 27.76 U' R2 F U' R2 U' R' U' F' 
24. 27.09 U F U R2 F U' F' U F2 
25. 35.51 U2 R F U' F2 U' F' R' U' 
26. 31.26 R U' F R' U F R2 F' U 
27. 39.30 U R U F2 R' F' R U2 R2 
28. 40.34 R2 U' F U' R2 F R F U 
29. 24.10 R F2 R' U' R2 F' U' R' U' 
30. 19.28 U' R F2 U2 R' U F' U F' U' 
31. 19.92 U F U2 R2 F' R U2 F' U' 
32. (DNF(55.25)) R' U R2 U' R U2 R F2 U' 
33. 42.94 F2 U' F2 U' F' R2 U2 F' R 
34. 28.88 R2 U' F U2 R U R F2 U2 
35. 24.67 R' F' R U2 F' U2 F' R2 U' 
36. 32.30 R F U F2 R' U2 R' U' R2 
37. 27.22 R2 U R2 U' R F' R' U' R' 
38. 50.69 U2 F' U R U' R2 U2 F2 U' 
39. 27.01 U R F2 R U2 R F' R' F2 
40. 31.74 F' R F' U2 F R U2 F' R' 
41. 39.76 U F' R2 U R' F U' F2 U' 
42. (DNF(37.72)) U' F2 R2 F' R F' R F U' 
43. 26.84 F2 R' F2 U2 R U' R2 U' F 
44. 29.54 U2 F' R' F R' U' R' U2 R' 
45. 30.67 U R F U' F2 U' R U' F 
46. 54.85+ F R' U R F2 R2 U2 R' U' 
47. 24.40 U2 F R2 F' R2 U R' U R 
48. 40.58 F' R' F2 R' U F' R U R 
49. 43.51 F2 U' R' U' R F2 U' F' R' 
50. 33.23 R U' R2 U' F2 R U' F2 U' 
51. 41.56 U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 F' R' U2 
52. 31.53 R2 F' U2 F' R U' F' R F U' 
53. 26.91 R2 F U2 R' U R' U F' R U' 
54. 28.18 U2 R U R2 F' R2 U' F U 
55. 35.19 F U2 F' U2 R U' F2 U F2 
56. 20.70 F2 U F R2 U' R' U2 F2 R2 U' 
57. 35.11 U F R F2 U' F U' R' U2 
58. 32.37 U2 R U2 R' U2 F U' F2 U' 
59. 24.07 R' U' R' F U' R U' F2 U' 
60. 28.75 F2 U' R U' F' R U' R2 U' 
61. 31.79 F2 R2 U2 R' U F' R U' F2 
62. 29.03 U F U2 F' R F U F' U' 
63. 31.75 F2 R' F U' F U F' U R' 
64. 33.63 R' U F' R' U2 R F2 U2 R2 
65. 30.44 R' U2 R' U R' U' F U2 R2 U' 
66. 32.35 U' F R2 U' R2 U R' U' F2 U2 
67. 24.53 F U F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F' U2 
68. 33.04 U F R' U2 F2 R U R U2 
69. 22.76 U R' U2 F2 R U R2 U' F' 
70. 25.60 F' R U F' U2 R' U F2 U 
71. 21.22 R2 F' U F' U F R U R' 
72. 30.06 R2 U' F2 R' F R' F2 R' F U2 
73. 36.49 R' U' F2 R F U R2 F' R U' 
74. 41.10 U R' U R' F' U R' F' U' 
75. 32.05 R2 F' R F2 R F2 R2 F2 R' 
76. 25.88 F2 U' F R' F' U R2 F U' 
77. 22.76 U' R U' F R2 U2 F U F R' 
78. 26.81 U F R U R2 F' U R2 U' 
79. 23.92 U' F' U2 F R' F R2 U R' 
80. 28.14 U' F R F' U2 R U2 F2 U' 
81. 31.31 U R2 U F2 R' F2 R F2 U' 
82. 42.40 R' U' R2 F' R U2 F U' R' 
83. 26.64 U F R2 U2 F2 R' F R' F2 
84. 39.71 R U2 R F' U2 F' R2 F2 U' 
85. 33.98 U2 R' U2 F R' F2 R' F' U' 
86. 33.86 R U R U' F' R F R U' 
87. 40.93 U' R F R2 U' R2 U' R2 U 
88. 42.66 R2 U' F R2 U2 R' U R2 U' 
89. 31.89 U' F U' R2 F' U2 F2 R' U2 
90. 22.03 U' F R' U R' F U' F' U 
91. (1:09.99) U' F2 R' U2 R' F' U2 F U2 
92. 31.51 U' F R2 F R F' U F2 U 
93. 25.47 U2 R2 F R F2 U' R U R 
94. 28.84 R U' R2 F R' F U' R' U2 
95. 27.59 R2 F' U' R2 U F' R2 U F U' 
96. 35.26 U F U' F2 R F' R U2 R' 
97. 24.76 R F2 R' F2 U2 R2 F' U' R U2 
98. 22.61 R U R' U2 R2 F2 R2 U' R' 
99. 35.71 R' F' R2 U R' U2 R' F R' U2 
100. 23.72 U2 R U' R2 F2 U R' F R'


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 18, 2015)

Finally got a 7BLD success! After... a lot of attempts.

44:51.78[17:48.16]

Video coming soon.


----------



## JemFish (Mar 19, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> Finally got a 7BLD success! After... a lot of attempts.
> 
> 44:51.78[17:48.16]
> 
> Video coming soon.



Nice! I'm still too lazy to do 4BLD...


----------



## Berd (Mar 19, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> Finally got a 7BLD success! After... a lot of attempts.
> 
> 44:51.78[17:48.16]
> 
> Video coming soon.


Super GJ! !


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 20, 2015)

First sub-10 5BLD. From the weekly comp.

9:33.84[3:57.91]


----------



## Iggy (Mar 20, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> First sub-10 5BLD. From the weekly comp.
> 
> 9:33.84[3:57.91]



Nice!!


----------



## Berd (Mar 20, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> First sub-10 5BLD. From the weekly comp.
> 
> 9:33.84[3:57.91]


Tank! GJ!


----------



## Iggy (Mar 21, 2015)

YES

5:54.25 B r2 f2 l D2 U' b' D' l b' r2 u2 b R2 d' F' U r' U B2 R U r2 U d' F' L D' B' D2 b r L' D2 R U2 d2 R2 u2 d2 r2 u' f b' D R L2 U2 B U2 d2 R' F' l' u2 l' L R B2 d

First 5BLD success in a few months, first PB in over a year! Sub 6 and sub Cale!


----------



## Berd (Mar 21, 2015)

Iggy said:


> YES
> 
> 5:54.25 B r2 f2 l D2 U' b' D' l b' r2 u2 b R2 d' F' U r' U B2 R U r2 U d' F' L D' B' D2 b r L' D2 R U2 d2 R2 u2 d2 r2 u' f b' D R L2 U2 B U2 d2 R' F' l' u2 l' L R B2 d
> 
> First 5BLD success in a few months, first PB in over a year! Sub 6 and sub Cale!


Super GJ!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 21, 2015)

Iggy said:


> YES
> 
> 5:54.25 B r2 f2 l D2 U' b' D' l b' r2 u2 b R2 d' F' U r' U B2 R U r2 U d' F' L D' B' D2 b r L' D2 R U2 d2 R2 u2 d2 r2 u' f b' D R L2 U2 B U2 d2 R' F' l' u2 l' L R B2 d
> 
> First 5BLD success in a few months, first PB in over a year! Sub 6 and sub Cale!


Awesome!


----------



## Iggy (Mar 21, 2015)

Berd said:


> Super GJ!





CyanSandwich said:


> Awesome!



Thanks guys!


----------



## mycube (Mar 21, 2015)

Welcome to the sub6 club Ainesh


----------



## Cale S (Mar 21, 2015)

5BLD - 5:49.74 [2:17]

pb, second sub-6



Iggy said:


> YES
> 
> 5:54.25 B r2 f2 l D2 U' b' D' l b' r2 u2 b R2 d' F' U r' U B2 R U r2 U d' F' L D' B' D2 b r L' D2 R U2 d2 R2 u2 d2 r2 u' f b' D R L2 U2 B U2 d2 R' F' l' u2 l' L R B2 d
> 
> First 5BLD success in a few months, first PB in over a year! Sub 6 and sub Cale!



yay gj, but not sub-me now


----------



## Berd (Mar 21, 2015)

Cale S said:


> 5BLD - 5:49.74 [2:17]
> 
> pb, second sub-6
> 
> ...


You guys should race to sub 5!


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Mar 21, 2015)

7/10 accuracy.

2:11.89, 2:45.58, 2:37.95, DNF(2:51.20), 3:09.01, 3:07.69, 3:14.85, 3:44.74, DNF(2:53.23), DNF(2:37.25)

All DNF's were by two flipped edges or two twisted corners.


----------



## Cale S (Mar 22, 2015)

5BLD mo3 - 6:25.98

7:04.97, 5:57.04, 6:15.94

includes 3rd sub-6 single
tried for avg5 but both solves after were off by 3 centers
on cam but not sure if I'll upload



Spoiler: scrambles



1. 7:04.97 D' Rw F Bw Fw D' F2 R U2 Bw2 Dw Lw' Fw2 R2 Lw2 Fw2 L Dw2 Uw' U D' R U' Lw' Rw F' B' Bw' L Lw2 B L' Bw R D2 B Uw2 Rw R Lw2 U' Rw2 F R2 Fw2 Lw Fw R' Fw2 F' D' R' Rw' U Rw Dw' L U' D' R' 
2. 5:57.04 B' Bw R2 Rw' Bw Fw' U' F2 Lw2 Bw' Uw2 B2 Bw' Uw' B' L' Fw Bw F' Uw' U L' F D' Dw' B' Fw Rw' Bw Fw' Uw' L2 D B Fw F Bw2 Lw' B' Fw R L2 Uw L' R2 Lw2 Uw2 B' Fw' F Lw Uw Bw' R Bw R' U Lw2 Dw Bw2 
3. 6:15.94 Uw2 L R F2 Uw2 D2 U2 R Lw Rw' F2 R' B D U2 R' F2 Uw2 B2 L2 F' L2 F2 L U2 R Rw U Fw2 L' Fw' U2 Fw2 Lw' Fw Rw2 U' R' Lw2 Uw2 B Uw Rw Fw' F Uw2 Dw Fw B' Dw U D2 F2 R2 Dw2 Uw Lw Uw2 U B'





Berd said:


> You guys should race to sub 5!



I think sub-WR would be more reasonable


----------



## Iggy (Mar 22, 2015)

Cale S said:


> 5BLD - 5:49.74 [2:17]
> 
> pb, second sub-6
> 
> ...





Cale S said:


> 5BLD mo3 - 6:25.98
> 
> 7:04.97, 5:57.04, 6:15.94
> 
> ...



Nice! We could race to sub WR, but I think you would win considering how you're faster than me and I do very little BLD every day


----------



## tseitsei (Mar 22, 2015)

3bld solve while amazingly drunk :tu 

Also that was first bld solve in a few weeks and won me a beer at a local bar...


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 22, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> I think I'll be able to sub-9 soon anyway.


Yeah!
8:36.28[3:11.85] U' Fw' Lw B2 Rw' F Rw D2 Uw Lw' Uw' L2 D Fw2 D' Rw Dw' Fw2 Dw F Bw2 D Uw2 U' L' Fw2 Uw2 R2 Uw' Dw' B' D B2 Rw2 F' R' D' L2 Uw Lw Rw2 U' B Uw Lw2 L2 Dw2 Rw2 F' R Fw' Rw' Fw U' D Lw2 D L' B2 Fw


----------



## Iggy (Mar 22, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> Yeah!
> 8:36.28[3:11.85] U' Fw' Lw B2 Rw' F Rw D2 Uw Lw' Uw' L2 D Fw2 D' Rw Dw' Fw2 Dw F Bw2 D Uw2 U' L' Fw2 Uw2 R2 Uw' Dw' B' D B2 Rw2 F' R' D' L2 Uw Lw Rw2 U' B Uw Lw2 L2 Dw2 Rw2 F' R Fw' Rw' Fw U' D Lw2 D L' B2 Fw



Gj!


----------



## Berd (Mar 22, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> Yeah!
> 8:36.28[3:11.85] U' Fw' Lw B2 Rw' F Rw D2 Uw Lw' Uw' L2 D Fw2 D' Rw Dw' Fw2 Dw F Bw2 D Uw2 U' L' Fw2 Uw2 R2 Uw' Dw' B' D B2 Rw2 F' R' D' L2 Uw Lw Rw2 U' B Uw Lw2 L2 Dw2 Rw2 F' R Fw' Rw' Fw U' D Lw2 D L' B2 Fw


GJ! Get that execution time down!


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 22, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> 3bld solve while amazingly drunk :tu
> 
> Also that was first bld solve in a few weeks and won me a beer at a local bar...



Now that's impressive. New WCA event?


----------



## Cale S (Mar 23, 2015)

4BLD avg5 - 2:59.45 (yay sub-3)
also 2:57.20 mo3

2:56.38, 2:55.67, 2:59.54, 3:02.44, DNF


----------



## JemFish (Mar 23, 2015)

Got a 3BLD success for a friend, but I went safe and got a horrible time of about 3 minutes. This sort of thing makes me nervous because it would be very embarrassing to get a fail.


----------



## Sessinator (Mar 23, 2015)

Cale S said:


> 4BLD avg5 - 2:59.45 (yay sub-3)
> also 2:57.20 mo3
> 
> 2:56.38, 2:55.67, 2:59.54, 3:02.44, DNF



Nice! Getting too fast now.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 23, 2015)

Cale S said:


> 4BLD avg5 - 2:59.45 (yay sub-3)
> also 2:57.20 mo3
> 
> 2:56.38, 2:55.67, 2:59.54, 3:02.44, DNF


Crazy. Pretty consistent too.


----------



## Berd (Mar 23, 2015)

JemFish said:


> Got a 3BLD success for a friend, but I went safe and got a horrible time of about 3 minutes. This sort of thing makes me nervous because it would be very embarrassing to get a fail.


I do that too, it sucks. 


Cale S said:


> 4BLD avg5 - 2:59.45 (yay sub-3)
> also 2:57.20 mo3
> 
> 2:56.38, 2:55.67, 2:59.54, 3:02.44, DNF


Wow, insane! GJ!


----------



## Sessinator (Mar 24, 2015)

First five attempts of the day. Haven't had time to practice much recently, and my accuracy has been pretty bad as of late, so this was a nice change. 

3BLD
Average of 5: 34.72
1. 36.14 D' F2 U' B2 U B2 R2 B2 U2 R' B L' R U2 B2 F U R2 B2 L2
2. (30.18) L2 F2 D L2 U' B2 U' R2 D R2 F' U2 F' U B' R F D L' D2
3. 30.37 F2 D2 R2 D U' F2 U' L2 U F2 R F L B' U L' F L' U2 R2 F
4. 37.64 L2 R2 B2 U' R2 U R2 U' L2 D' L' F L2 U' F2 L2 R D U2 R2 U2
5. (DNF(36.28)) L' B2 L' B2 F2 R U2 L' F2 U2 R F L B' L D L' U' F2 R


----------



## Cale S (Mar 24, 2015)

yay

7BLD - 28:43.72 [12:00]

felt really confident about memo and execution


----------



## Roman (Mar 24, 2015)

Cale S said:


> 7BLD - 28:43.72 [12:00]



nice


----------



## Berd (Mar 24, 2015)

Cale S said:


> yay
> 
> 7BLD - 28:43.72 [12:00]
> 
> felt really confident about memo and execution


Nice gj!


----------



## JemFish (Mar 24, 2015)

Haven't practised 3BLD lately, because I've been focusing on 2x2x2 and big BLD, and did a solve on the bus on the way home. The people watching were amazed, as usual. When I got home I timed myself and got a stupid time of 2:00.xx minutes. Well, I guess commutators do slow you down when you first begin using them...


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 24, 2015)

1:29.75 3BLD Single, second sub 1:30, but accuracy is still terrible...
Edit: I don't even know if that's PB, because I already have another 1:29.xy


----------



## CuberM (Mar 26, 2015)

3x3 Blindfolded: Finally averaging sub-40 for the most part. Some times I'm not, but for the most part I'm getting somewhere in the 30s as an average. Sub-30 singles are also becoming more frequent.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 26, 2015)

MBLD: 2/3 in 12:34, third cube off by 2 twisted corners  but I will go for 4 cubes next 
edit: second try, again 2/3 in 12:20 and again two twisted corners...


----------



## SirWaffle (Mar 26, 2015)

2 pretty good blind solves 


4. (1:03.20) U2 B' R2 B U2 L2 U2 B' L2 D2 F' L' D' F' D L' U L2 D2 R 

7. 1:06.51 U B2 U' R2 F D' L' D2 B R' B2 L2 D R2 L2 U F2 U F2 B2 D2


----------



## Cale S (Mar 27, 2015)

7BLD - 27:25.09 [12:05]

If my next attempt is a success, I'll have a 7BLD avg5 lolwut

3rd success, and on cam


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 27, 2015)

Cale S said:


> 7BLD - 27:25.09 [12:05]
> 
> If my next attempt is a success, I'll have a 7BLD avg5 lolwut
> 
> 3rd success, and on cam


Holy snap!


----------



## Berd (Mar 27, 2015)

Cale S said:


> 7BLD - 27:25.09 [12:05]
> 
> If my next attempt is a success, I'll have a 7BLD avg5 lolwut
> 
> 3rd success, and on cam


Wow, nice one! GJ!


----------



## JemFish (Mar 28, 2015)

YES YES YES YES YES


First 4BLD success in 9:08.80 minutes! All my previous attempts (DNFs) were over 10 minutes but this time I improved them by a minute. My wing + corner execution never felt so good.

Gee, my first 3BLD success was even over 10 minutes.


YES YES YES YES YES

*EDIT*:

Also, I broke my 3BLD PB - 1:17.20 minutes.

Yay.


----------



## Berd (Mar 28, 2015)

JemFish said:


> YES YES YES YES YES
> 
> 
> First 4BLD success in 9:08.80 minutes! All my previous attempts (DNFs) were over 10 minutes but this time I improved them by a minute. My wing + corner execution never felt so good.
> ...


Yes I knew you could do it! Super GJ!


----------



## Iggy (Mar 28, 2015)

JemFish said:


> YES YES YES YES YES
> 
> 
> First 4BLD success in 9:08.80 minutes! All my previous attempts (DNFs) were over 10 minutes but this time I improved them by a minute. My wing + corner execution never felt so good.
> ...



Finally, nice!


----------



## FailCuber (Mar 28, 2015)

First BLD success !!! and it's sub 10 !!!!
9:26.91
Finally!!


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 29, 2015)

Solved a 4x4 blindfolded for the first time ever! Woo!

Unfortunately the battery on my laptop died in the middle of solving so I have no idea what the time or scramble was. Dammit.



Spoiler: Memo



Using Speffz.

*Centres:*
EU QA MC IR HS DN TJ OW K|P LP

*Wings:*
OW KD RB TI AN QC HV | EJ GP LF XM SE

*Corners:* 
KD BJ UW HG



It only took two tries. Go me.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Mar 29, 2015)

Ok, second completed blind timed solve 17 minutes! I realized that I made a wrong move when I was almost done and backtracked three edge pieces. While backtracking I started to ask myself if I really did make a mistake.... So glad I did backtrack. between my first solve I had 2 DNFs....


----------



## Iggy (Mar 29, 2015)

8:20.49 L Dw D' Uw' B Bw' R F2 Fw D' Dw2 L2 Lw' Rw Bw Rw2 Fw' B Uw D U F2 U2 B' R2 Bw' R' Rw2 Lw Bw2 Uw' Rw' Dw D L' R' Fw2 R' F Lw L Dw' Fw' Bw' Rw Bw2 Lw' R Uw R2 B' Rw' U2 Fw' Bw R2 Rw' Fw2 Dw' Uw2

2nd success after getting back to 5BLD. Memo was slow and execution had some mistakes bj


----------



## Cale S (Mar 30, 2015)

5BLD mo3 - 6:46.34

6:36.02, 7:01.08, 6:41.92

second best mo3, second and third both had pops during corners


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 30, 2015)

1:57.94 3BLD mean of 3! First sub 2!
1:35.91, 2:22.90, 1:55.02

1: D U2 R' U2 L' R2 D2 R B2 D2 B2 R' U R F' R D2 U' L' F2 Fw Uw'
2: L2 U' R2 B' U2 L F D' F2 U F2 R2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 U B' Fw' Uw'
3: D' R2 D' L2 U' F2 U R2 D' R2 L F U L' U F' D' L' D2 Rw

Yay!

Edit: extended to an average of 5, also PB!
(1:35.91), 2:22.90, 1:55.02, (DNF), 2:28.66> 2:15.66 avg5!
4: B2 L' D2 L B2 L' F2 R' B2 U2 R' F D' B R B L F2 U' L2 D' Uw2
5: R' U2 B2 U2 B2 R D2 R F2 L F' U R F2 L2 U2 F2 D2 Rw


----------



## Ollie (Mar 31, 2015)

12.37 SpeedBLD with ZZ. Memo was about 15 minutes, which is good for me 

D' L2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D' B2 F2 D2 R2 B D R D' L2 R D L2 D2



Spoiler: solution



D' B2 L' B' F2 // EOLine, couldn't really work out how to insert the DL edge and preserve the pair simutaneously, so just did noob blocks
(L R) U2 L U2 L // 1st pair
(L U L' U')*3 // left block
U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R2 U R' U R U R' // F2L
U2 R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // OLL, had trouble with COLL so just commed it
U R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U L' // J-perm with no AUF


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 31, 2015)

Ollie said:


> 12.37 SpeedBLD with ZZ. Memo was about 15 minutes, which is good for me



Very cool, nice solve!


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 31, 2015)

Centres only 4BLD attempt, success!


----------



## Ollie (Mar 31, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Centres only 4BLD attempt, success!



Please, I beg you, don't take UK Big BLD away from me, I need this.


----------



## Berd (Mar 31, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Centres only 4BLD attempt, success!


Nice! I'm gonna try another 4bld attempt tonight!


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 31, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Please, I beg you, don't take UK Big BLD away from me, I need this.



I don't care in the slightest about BLD, I would just like an official success in everything


----------



## Randomno (Mar 31, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> I don't care in the slightest about BLD, I would just like an official success in everything



Sub 3 at feet yet?

EDIT: Not sure if you mean a result for every category or a success offically for every BLD event.


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 1, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> First BLD success !!! and it's sub 10 !!!!
> 9:26.91
> Finally!!



Well done. That's a nice time for a first solve.


----------



## Cale S (Apr 1, 2015)

6:38.32 5BLD avg5 with 6:19.87 mo3

6:22.51, 6:21.42, 6:15.68, DNF, 7:11.04

all stackmatted, first four had 2:40-2:45 memo, last was 3:00-ish


----------



## ollicubes (Apr 1, 2015)

3BLD 33.30 L F2 L2 D F D' F U R U2 L U2 F2 D2 L2 D2 L' B2 L2 U

Pb over six seconds... Yay! 3-style and m2...  I quess that memo was sub 10


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 1, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Sub 3 at feet yet?
> 
> EDIT: Not sure if you mean a result for every category or a success offically for every BLD event.



Just a single


----------



## Berd (Apr 1, 2015)

ollicubes said:


> 3BLD 33.30 L F2 L2 D F D' F U R U2 L U2 F2 D2 L2 D2 L' B2 L2 U
> 
> Pb over six seconds... Yay! 3-style and m2...  I quess that memo was sub 10


What!? Super GJ!


----------



## tseitsei (Apr 2, 2015)

ollicubes said:


> 3BLD 33.30 L F2 L2 D F D' F U R U2 L U2 F2 D2 L2 D2 L' B2 L2 U
> 
> Pb over six seconds... Yay! 3-style and m2...  I quess that memo was sub 10



Wut! 

You're probably faster than me now... I haven't practised and currently avg something like 50 in 3bld and around 4min i 4bld.

Maybe I should start practising but my motivation is near zero because I don't know of any comps coming up anytime soon...


----------



## JemFish (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm glad to announce that I'm really starting to get the hang of commutators (well at least for corners)! They're becoming a normal part of my solves, and I dare say that in less than a week I'll be using TuRBo Edges/Comms Corners normally. (OcR, here I come!)



tseitsei said:


> Maybe I should start practising but my motivation is near zero because I don't know of any comps coming up anytime soon...



Of course you should start practising! I STILL haven't been to a competition yet (really hope to this year), but I'm still going with BLD. In fact, you were the one who inspired me to learn commutators, and have also helped me a lot with BLD on the forums.


----------



## ollicubes (Apr 2, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> Wut!
> 
> You're probably faster than me now... I haven't practised and currently avg something like 50 in 3bld and around 4min i 4bld.
> 
> Maybe I should start practising but my motivation is near zero because I don't know of any comps coming up anytime soon...





Fun thing here is that I haven't practised much either and yesterday it was my second solve in a week so it was totally unexpected 

I might be going competition in Luleå 18-19 April. It's more than 250 kilometers but still less than any comp in Finland... B)


----------



## JemFish (Apr 2, 2015)

Corner commutators with way too many DNFs.



Spoiler: Corners-Only



Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-2
solves/total: 4/12

single
best: 37.72
worst: 48.00

mean of 3
current: DNF (σ = 29.51)
best: DNF (σ = 29.51)

avg of 5
current: DNF (σ = 31.01)
best: DNF (σ = 31.01)

avg of 12
current: DNF (σ = 25.75)
best: DNF (σ = 25.75)

Average: DNF (σ = 25.75)
Mean: 42.83

Time List:
1. DNF(32.57) U F2 R2 U' F2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L U L' U2 L U L' U' 
2. DNF(43.13) F' R B2 R' F B2 U2 F2 L' B2 L F2 B2 U2 
3. 37.72 B' R2 F2 L2 U L2 D U2 F2 D' U R2 B F2 U' F2 U 
4. DNF(40.24) D2 B' R2 B' R2 F L2 R2 B U2 R' B L D2 L B' R' 
5. 48.00 L' U' R F2 D' L' D U2 R F2 L' U2 L' F2 R F2 L' F2 U' 
6. DNF(49.07) F R2 D2 F' D2 B2 L2 F' R2 D' R2 L2 U' L2 D L2 U' B2 U 
7. DNF(49.41) L2 B2 F2 L D2 L2 D2 U2 L U2 B2 F R F L2 R B' D2 B 
8. DNF(45.16) B F2 L2 D2 U' R2 U' L2 B2 F2 R2 F' D U2 L2 D R2 
9. 43.85 D2 B D L2 B' D B R2 D L2 F2 D' F2 R2 U L2 U' L2 B' 
10. DNF(34.01) U' R2 F2 D' R2 D2 U' F2 U' L2 B D B2 L2 R2 D2 U' F 
11. DNF(41.12) R F' R B' R' D2 F D2 R' D2 R2 B' U2 L2 U2 B2 R2 
12. 41.73 F2 D L2 F2 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U' R' B2 F' U B2 U' F R' U


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 2, 2015)

JemFish said:


> Corner commutators with way too many DNFs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me too (same scrambles)

33.74, DNF(45.30), DNF(33.76), DNF(42.75), DNF(1:03.69), DNF(32.04), 35.63, 26.28, DNF(52.89), 34.34, DNF(28.99), 19.41

:/


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 3, 2015)

Finally got my first 3BLD solve since being off sick from work which turns out to be 4 weeks ago. Looks like I need to be ill or half drunk and sat on the toilet to get a success. Do they allow that at comps?


----------



## Cale S (Apr 3, 2015)

16/17 in 37:47 [24:24]

23 minutes of extra time but only attempting 17 on Saturday because I don't have more cubes

also 15 > 14 which means I've done this now:


Robert-Y said:


> How many cubers are able to solve a number of Rubik's Cubes blindfolded that is greater than their age (in years) in a MBLD attempt?


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 3, 2015)

I'd have to break the world record by June.


----------



## JemFish (Apr 3, 2015)

Corner commutators, with DNFs deleted.



Spoiler: Corners-Only



Apr 3, 2015 4:56:39 PM - 5:12:49 PM

Mean: 37.20
Average: 38.70
Best time: 24.96
Median: 38.09
Worst time: 43.44
Standard deviation: 5.86

Best average of 5: 37.92
1-5 - (24.96) 38.56 37.58 (43.44) 37.61

1. 24.96 B2 F2 U R2 D2 R2 F2 U' F2 U2 B2 L' D L F2 D' L U L' U
2. 38.56 F2 U2 R2 U L2 F2 U2 L2 D' R2 U L F2 D' B2 D' U2 R2 U' R'
3. 37.58 F2 L2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R U' L2 F2 U F2 R' L2
4. 43.44 B2 R2 B2 U' L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D' L' F2 D' B2 U2 R2 U' R L2
5. 37.61 F2 U' F2 R2 B2 D R2 B2 D L2 D L F2 U' L2 U' R' F2 D R'
6. 41.06 F2 R2 L2 U L2 B2 D F2 U L2 U2 F U' F' D U' B L2 B U2


----------



## Iggy (Apr 3, 2015)

Got a 6:54 5BLD success earlier today, 3rd success in a while


----------



## Berd (Apr 3, 2015)

Cale S said:


> 16/17 in 37:47 [24:24]
> 
> 23 minutes of extra time but only attempting 17 on Saturday because I don't have more cubes
> 
> also 15 > 14 which means I've done this now:


I've got to do this at some point!


----------



## Iggy (Apr 4, 2015)

7:41.36 D U' B R' F' U' u2 L' U' d r2 R' f d2 U' f2 u' U2 d2 r U' L' u f' r' l' D' d2 L2 b' r' D2 l2 U d2 u' B' u B F' R2 d f l' d' b2 B' R' F' L2 l' r d' D' R' d2 R2 F U b2

My accuracy has somehow improved 

Edit:
7:31.85 r2 U' L D' R2 u2 F l U b L' U F2 b' U r' D2 b F u' L2 R F f' l' b L2 r2 l2 D' F2 L' u f2 b' R' B' u' l' D2 L2 D' B2 L d' r b d r R' d f' d L d' B2 U2 f' R U2

The solve right after  Gonna try to get a mo3 and an avg5


----------



## Cale S (Apr 5, 2015)

Official MBLD - 17/17 in 40:48 
9th in the world and beats my unofficial pb 

Also 1:00.06 3BLD mean, official pb but still slow
and 6:24.89 5BLD NAR


----------



## JemFish (Apr 5, 2015)

Cale S said:


> Official MBLD - 17/17 in 40:48
> 9th in the world and beats my unofficial pb
> 
> Also 1:00.06 3BLD mean, official pb but still slow
> and 6:24.89 5BLD NAR



Wow, that's really nice!


----------



## Iggy (Apr 5, 2015)

Cale S said:


> Official MBLD - 17/17 in 40:48
> 9th in the world and beats my unofficial pb
> 
> Also 1:00.06 3BLD mean, official pb but still slow
> and 6:24.89 5BLD NAR



wtf that MBLD! VGJ!


----------



## Ollie (Apr 5, 2015)

Cale S said:


> Official MBLD - 17/17 in 40:48
> 9th in the world and beats my unofficial pb
> 
> Also 1:00.06 3BLD mean, official pb but still slow
> and 6:24.89 5BLD NAR



dat multi, awesome


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 5, 2015)

Cale S said:


> Official MBLD - 17/17 in 40:48
> 9th in the world and beats my unofficial pb
> 
> Also 1:00.06 3BLD mean, official pb but still slow
> and 6:24.89 5BLD NAR


Super GJ. That MBLD, damn son!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 5, 2015)

Finally got a 4BLD success and new PB.

4:12.29[1:36.09]

Last solve of weekly comp. Could have been sub-4 if memo was half decent, but it doesn't really bother me.

Edit: Boom! Sub-4 single, and demolished my mo3. That 2nd memo though lol.

Mean of 3: 4:38.03
1. 5:16.26[1:38.40] 
2. 4:43.04[2:03.75] L2 B2 Rw2 D R F2 U2 F Rw' D' L' U L Uw F L B D B' Rw' B' D Uw' B' U L F' D Rw2 L U' Rw Uw2 L' Rw' Uw U' R2 D2 Fw 
3. *3:54.80*[1:22.16] B Uw' L' B2 D' L2 Uw2 F2 R B2 L' Fw' Uw2 L' Rw Fw2 F Uw' R2 F L2 U F2 B' Uw F2 B Uw' Rw' Fw D' Uw Rw' B' Rw2 L R Uw2 D2 B' 

Next 2 were DNFs. Last one was 8c/16ce/18w. Probably the easiest scramble I've come across. Couldn't remember the first image for wings though.


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 5, 2015)

3BLD success in a room full of people chatting. execution accuracy improving.


----------



## Sessinator (Apr 5, 2015)

6'|10 scramble.  

25.38 L2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D' L2 R2 D B2 U' L B2 R' U2 B' R' U F' L U2


----------



## Ollie (Apr 6, 2015)

May/may not have gotten a PB Ao12 on TTW, 35.xx. Someone will confirm the time...?


----------



## Sessinator (Apr 6, 2015)

Ollie said:


> May/may not have gotten a PB Ao12 on TTW, 35.xx. Someone will confirm the time...?



I remember both your avg5 and avg12 at a point were 33.xx, so even better.


----------



## Wilhelm (Apr 6, 2015)

Just got my first 4Bld Success. 26:46.54 ... had all the Paritys and some weird cases but 2 solved Wings


----------



## EMI (Apr 6, 2015)

Congratz!


----------



## JemFish (Apr 7, 2015)

Wilhelm said:


> Just got my first 4Bld Success. 26:46.54 ... had all the Paritys and some weird cases but 2 solved Wings



Great job!


----------



## ichcubegerne (Apr 7, 2015)

I got my second 4BLD success at the weekly comp with 31:23.21
Ill start to do 3 attempts a week. Hope for sub 10 at the end of the year


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 7, 2015)

4:06.25[1:54.43] L' Fw2 U2 Rw' F U2 R2 Fw D2 Uw L' R' Rw2 U2 L' Uw F' L2 R2 U' R2 L B' Uw Fw Uw2 D' U' F' U Fw R' D' U' B Rw' Fw' U' Uw2 Rw 

2nd best 4BLD solve, only posting because it's my fastest execution by far, probably my first sub-2:30. A little annoyed at the slow memo.

Edit: Next solve was 4:00.62[1:25.27], but I missed out on a 4:27.88 ao5 by 3 centers.


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Apr 8, 2015)

Nothing too special, but I got a 3:24.39 when demonstrating how to do it to my mother. It felt good since it was right after I DNF'ed a sub-3 in front of her by 2 flipped edges.


----------



## Berd (Apr 8, 2015)

Scruggsy13 said:


> Nothing too special, but I got a 3:24.39 when demonstrating how to do it to my mother. It felt good since it was right after I DNF'ed a sub-3 in front of her by 2 flipped edges.


Gj man!


----------



## Ollie (Apr 8, 2015)

2345BLD Relay 8:41.50[4:20]. Solving order 4523, fairly sure I sub-2ed the 4BLD 



Spoiler: Scrambles



2) R' U2 R U' F2 U' F U F2 
3) U' R F B R2 D R L' U F U2 R2 D' F2 U F2 L2 D' R2 U L2 
4) L2 f2 D' f2 B' u F' u B' F D2 U F' f U' L2 U2 L f L' D2 R' f2 D U' r' D2 R' U D' B' F2 f2 R2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 L' 
5) D d2 B r' d' F L' d B2 r' F2 R2 D' l' b' d' u F f' l B b' u l f2 u' f' u2 l' U2 u2 R2 u' U' d' R B' l2 F u' f2 u2 U' D2 r2 f' U' d2 L2 l d2 R b2 R2 l' b f' d' U B2


----------



## Berd (Apr 8, 2015)

Ollie said:


> 2345BLD Relay 8:41.50[4:20]. Solving order 4523, fairly sure I sub-2ed the 4BLD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Should of done it real man's [emoji14]


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 8, 2015)

Ollie said:


> 2345BLD Relay 8:41.50[4:20]



Nice, now 2-7 pls.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 8, 2015)

Ollie said:


> 2345BLD Relay 8:41.50[4:20]. Solving order 4523, fairly sure I sub-2ed the 4BLD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woah, nice!


----------



## Berd (Apr 8, 2015)

1:14 3bld pb


----------



## JamesDanko (Apr 8, 2015)

Berd said:


> 1:14 3bld pb



Nice! What do you average?


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 9, 2015)

Ollie said:


> 2345BLD Relay 8:41.50[4:20]. Solving order 4523, fairly sure I sub-2ed the 4BLD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap, nice!

But, why did you solve 2 and 3 last?


----------



## JemFish (Apr 9, 2015)

Berd said:


> 1:14 3bld pb



What?! You overtook me by 3 seconds...

GJ anyway!


----------



## Berd (Apr 9, 2015)

OrangeCuber said:


> Nice! What do you average?


Thanks! Around 1:40.


JemFish said:


> What?! You overtook me by 3 seconds...
> 
> GJ anyway!


The race to sub 1 is real! (I still use advanced M2 and OP) [emoji14]


----------



## JemFish (Apr 9, 2015)

Berd said:


> The race to sub 1 is real! (I still use advanced M2 and OP) [emoji14]



A sub-1 single is not very far away! I'm using TuRBo for edges and OP/commutators for corners. I'm really getting the hang of comms so watch out! 

My strong point is my execution and think-ahead, but my memo is bad. What're young strong/weak points?


----------



## Berd (Apr 9, 2015)

JemFish said:


> A sub-1 single is not very far away! I'm using TuRBo for edges and OP/commutators for corners. I'm really getting the hang of comms so watch out!
> 
> My strong point is my execution and think-ahead, but my memo is bad. What're young strong/weak points?


Memo is good, ~30 seconds. However I need to switch to corner comms ASAP.


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 9, 2015)

Finished my session today with 9 out of 10 successes



Spoiler



171	4/9/2015 22:08	02:56.5 U2 F2 D' L2 D' F2 L2 U2 R2 U' B2 L B' D' R2 F' D2 U' R U B
172	4/9/2015 22:31	02:49.7	DNF	R2 U2 B2 F2 U B2 D2 F2 L2 D' U' L' B' R U' B F' D2 B2 F' D2 U2
173	4/9/2015 22:43	02:57.1 B2 R2 B2 F2 D R2 L2 F2 D2 U L2 B' D' L2 F' L' U F2 R' B2 L
174	4/9/2015 22:47	03:22.9 D2 R2 U B2 L2 U L2 D B2 L2 U' R U F2 R' B R' F L' B2 L'
175	4/9/2015 22:53	03:09.2 U F2 D' U2 L2 B2 D' B2 L2 B2 R2 F U L B U F D B2 F2 U2
176	4/9/2015 23:35	03:37.9 R2 U R2 F2 R2 D' B2 D F2 R2 D R D L' D2 B2 U' F D B' L' U
177	4/9/2015 23:43	03:06.4 R2 U L2 D F2 L2 F2 R2 D B2 U R' B2 U2 F2 L' B D' R2 L2 U'
178	4/9/2015 23:47	03:18.9 R2 F2 L2 B2 U' B2 R2 U L2 D U F' L D2 R F' L' U F2 R' U'
179	4/9/2015 23:53	02:55.6 U L2 D' L2 D' F2 D' R2 U F2 R' F' U' L B2 U' B2 F U' F U'
180	4/9/2015 23:57	02:16.6 D2 R2 U F2 U' F2 L2 F2 L2 D' F' U L D F' R2 B2 R' U' L B U'


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 10, 2015)

Timed my 3BLD solves for the first time ever and got an 8.52 on my 3rd attempt (after 2 awful failures). Forgot the last part of my edge memo just as I was starting them so when I got to that point had to do the fingertips on stickers and work out what was left to remind myself.


----------



## Cale S (Apr 10, 2015)

yayyy

4BLD - 2:28.62

1:05-ish memo was 17/22/8
first attempt today
reconstruction


----------



## Berd (Apr 10, 2015)

Cale S said:


> yayyy
> 
> 4BLD - 2:28.62
> 
> ...


Gj! Is that your 1st sub 2:30?


----------



## Cale S (Apr 10, 2015)

Berd said:


> Gj! Is that your 1st sub 2:30?



It's my first sub-2:40  my previous pb was 2:40.45


----------



## Berd (Apr 10, 2015)

Cale S said:


> It's my first sub-2:40  my previous pb was 2:40.45


Oh wow, GJ!


----------



## JemFish (Apr 10, 2015)

CORNER COMMUTATORS (WITH DNFs DELETED)

PB single for corners-only with commutators - *20.81 seconds*!! It could've been sub-20 if I hadn't stopped and thought about my FG (Speffz) commutator for so long...

Also, last week I averaged around 45 seconds for corner commutators and after doing 10 solves today (with two horrible times) my average is 32.87 seconds!

(DNF rate has gone down by a lot in the last few days...)



Spoiler: Corners-Only



Apr 10, 2015 8:32:49 PM - 8:50:31 PM

Mean: 33.73
Average: 32.87
Best time: 20.81
Median: 32.15
Worst time: 53.53
Standard deviation: 9.33

Best average of 5: 29.16
4-8 - 27.48 (53.53) 29.77 30.23 (20.81)

1. 36.35 L2 D' F2 D' B2 U F2 L2 D' F2 D2 B' D' F D' R2 F D' B U'
2. 23.62 F2 U' B2 R2 L2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U2 R' D F2 D' F2 R U2 L2 U'
3. 45.07 U2 B2 L2 D U2 R2 D B2 R2 L2 U2 L F2 D' B2 R U2 R2 U' R' U'
4. 27.48 U L2 D' R2 U' F2 D L2 U' R2 U B R2 L2 U L2 U' R2 B
5. 53.53 U' B2 L2 D B2 F2 L2 U B2 D2 R D R2 L' B2 U R' U' L'
6. 29.77 L2 B2 L2 B2 U' L2 B2 D U2 R2 D R' F2 R' D L D L' U'
7. 30.23 U2 B2 F2 D B2 R2 D B2 U' R2 U' L F2 U' L' F2 D' L' U
8. 20.81 D2 B2 F2 L2 D2 U R2 D F2 U B2 R F2 U2 F2 U2 R L2 U'
9. 36.40 U B2 L2 U' L2 U R2 B2 R2 F2 U L' B2 U' F2 R' D2 R2 D' R' U'
10. 34.06 D' R2 U L2 D' L2 U F2 U L2 U2 R U F2 R B2 L2 D' U2 L'



*EDIT*: If I add my two best corners-only and edges-only times together, I get 48.36 seconds which is sub-50, woo!


----------



## Berd (Apr 10, 2015)

How would you of done that comm? I would of gone B' L' B2 R'... nope I'm lost.


----------



## JemFish (Apr 10, 2015)

Berd said:


> How would you of done that comm? I would of gone B' L' B2 R'... nope I'm lost.



With an A9, but I don't know if it's the most efficient way:

[F' (L2) F' R' F (L2) F' R F2]


----------



## Ollie (Apr 10, 2015)

JemFish said:


> With an A9, but I don't know if it's the most efficient way:
> 
> [F' (L2) F' R' F (L2) F' R F2]



y' x' R' (D2) R' U' R (D2) R' U R2 x y // set up to [y' x': [D2, R' U' R]] and cancel one move

[y' L': [U2, R' D' R]] // the alg I do

U' R U' R' D R (U2) R' D' R (U') R' U // a bit longer but might be more speed-optimal


----------



## JemFish (Apr 10, 2015)

Ollie said:


> [y' L': [U2, R' D' R]] // the alg I do



I like it. Every time I bump into a *F*ro*G* or his *G*irl*F*riend I'll think of the commutator Ollie showed me.


----------



## Meneghetti (Apr 11, 2015)

Another alternative for FG is to setup to PM using an F2 move:
[F2 R: [R, U' L' U]] 

btw, just finished my 3-style list (UBL/DF)


----------



## moralsh (Apr 11, 2015)

You can also do F A perm F' if you are fast with As


----------



## Berd (Apr 11, 2015)

Meneghetti said:


> Another alternative for FG is to setup to PM using an F2 move:
> [F2 R: [R, U' L' U]]
> 
> btw, just finished my 3-style list (UBL/DF)


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Cale S (Apr 11, 2015)

5BLD - 5:53.24 [2:28]
could have been pb but tps was slow because of bad cube


----------



## TDM (Apr 12, 2015)

1:32.89 3BLD, I think that's a PB. Almost got a good Mo3, but I DNFed a 1:39 by three edges. Tried to do TuRBo for just those edges, but apparently I cycled the wrong way...


----------



## Berd (Apr 12, 2015)

TDM said:


> 1:32.89 3BLD, I think that's a PB. Almost got a good Mo3, but I DNFed a 1:39 by three edges. Tried to do TuRBo for just those edges, but apparently I cycled the wrong way...


Nice, catching up with me [emoji14]


----------



## Cale S (Apr 12, 2015)

YEESSS

5BLD - 5:31.29
sub-WR!!!

reconstruction


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 12, 2015)

Best in a while: 

48.17[26.20]

+ Scramble wasn't ridiculous!

awwh, DNF(53.44)[31.87] off by 2 corners right after


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Apr 12, 2015)

Cale S said:


> YEESSS
> 
> 5BLD - 5:31.29
> sub-WR!!!
> ...



Nice one! Now do this official! Do you know what your memo time was?


----------



## Cale S (Apr 12, 2015)

Scruggsy13 said:


> Nice one! Now do this official! Do you know what your memo time was?



I think memo was around 2:08, and I have a comp this Saturday so hopefully I can sub-6 then


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Apr 12, 2015)

Cale S said:


> I think memo was around 2:08, and I have a comp this Saturday so hopefully I can sub-6 then



Good luck!


----------



## Berd (Apr 12, 2015)

Cale S said:


> YEESSS
> 
> 5BLD - 5:31.29
> sub-WR!!!
> ...


Wow! Super GJ!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 13, 2015)

Cale S said:


> YEESSS
> 
> 5BLD - 5:31.29
> sub-WR!!!


Yay! Good job!


----------



## Ollie (Apr 13, 2015)

Cale S said:


> I think memo was around 2:08, and I have a comp this Saturday so hopefully I can sub-6 then



I'll be so pissed if you get WR one week after me


----------



## Randomno (Apr 13, 2015)

Ollie said:


> I'll be so pissed if you get WR one week after me



But then you know what to do for WGC. :tu


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 13, 2015)

2-7BLD DNF, but in the accomplishment thread because it was a successful 2x2-6x6 BLD relay.

1:38:03.34[1:38:01.77] <- Memo was 49:xx but I didn't hit the spacebar.


----------



## JemFish (Apr 13, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> 2-7BLD DNF, but in the accomplishment thread because it was a successful 2x2-6x6 BLD relay.
> 
> 1:38:03.34[1:38:01.77] <- Memo was 49:xx but I didn't hit the spacebar.



Wow, nice! I have a feeling that you'll be the first one to get a 2-7BLD success. Go for it!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 13, 2015)

JemFish said:


> Wow, nice! I have a feeling that you'll be the first one to get a 2-7BLD success. Go for it!


Cheers. I think that's been said about everyone who's tried it haha. But yeah, that would be nice.


Spoiler



Inb4 Cale gets it first attempt.



Oh and there's a video.


Spoiler


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 13, 2015)

5BLD PB 8:31.49[3:34.57]

But not even sub-OcR.


----------



## JemFish (Apr 13, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> 5BLD PB 8:31.49[3:34.57]
> 
> But not even sub-OcR.



Oh no - I thought my only OcR rivals were Zane Carney, Aron Puddy-Mathew, and Feliks Zemdegs, but now I have to add Tom Nelson to the list! (You're almost 30 seconds better than me in 3BLD...*gulp*...but I'll catch up eventually.)


----------



## Berd (Apr 13, 2015)

JemFish said:


> Oh no - I thought my only OcR rivals were Zane Carney, Aron Puddy-Mathew, and Feliks Zemdegs, but now I have to add Tom Nelson to the list! (You're almost 30 seconds better than me in 3BLD...*gulp*...but I'll catch up eventually.)


Yeah he seems to be ok at MBLD...


----------



## JemFish (Apr 13, 2015)

Corners-only commutators PB single - 19.26 seconds. Sub-20, woo! (PPT doesn't let me copy scrambles after exiting a session so I can't post it [too lazy to manually copy].)


----------



## Berd (Apr 13, 2015)

JemFish said:


> Corners-only commutators PB single - 19.26 seconds. Sub-20, woo! (PPT doesn't let me copy scrambles after exiting a session so I can't post it [too lazy to manually copy].)


Gj man!


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 13, 2015)

192	Apr 13, 2015 10:16:29 PM	*03:49.70*  B2 L2 U R2 U L2 D R2 B2 D' R2 B' U B' L' D' F D' U R L' U2

Doesn't seem that impressive, but what happened was.

Edge Memo:

ME QI WO TF XR

I left out "I" and made it all the way to the end of edges before I realized it. I undid everything back to I, finished it, and redid everything, then did corners and completed the solve... Quite impressed with that.

The rest of the Ao12 was not great:

1. DNF B2 D L2 D L2 U' L2 D2 R2 D' F2 R D' L2 B' D2 R' U' L U F2
2. 3:42.89 B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U B2 D2 U' R2 F' L2 D' B F R F U' R' D
3. 2:34.08 F2 U' B2 F2 U R2 F2 R2 U' F2 D2 B' U2 R D2 B2 R L2 U B2 U
4. 3:03.43 U' F2 R2 U' F2 U F2 R2 L2 D2 U' L' F2 D' F U F' U' R' F' L U
5. DNF B2 D2 F2 D' B2 D' L2 D B2 F2 D B R2 F' R' L' U F L2 B2 L' U2
6. DNF U F2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D' F2 U' F U2 B' U' R B' L F' R L' U2
7. DNF B2 F2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 D2 L2 U' L D' B' F R D B' F2 L' F
8. 3:19.75 D' R2 U' R2 U F2 L2 B2 U L2 D L' B U2 L2 B D U R L F' D2
9. DNF D' B2 U L2 U F2 R2 D2 F2 U R' U2 F' R2 D L' B' D2 U2 L' U2
10. DNF R2 D B2 L2 D L2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U' R' D' L2 U R' F' L B2 U' R2 U'
11. DNF L2 U L2 B2 U R2 B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L B D' R B' D F U' R' B2 U2
12. 3:49.70 B2 L2 U R2 U L2 D R2 B2 D' R2 B' U B' L' D' F D' U R L' U2


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 13, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> 192Apr 13, 2015 10:16:29 PM*03:49.70*B2 L2 U R2 U L2 D R2 B2 D' R2 B' U B' L' D' F D' U R L' U2
> 
> Doesn't seem that impressive, but what happened was.
> 
> ...



Very cool! Congrats on catching a mistake and fixing it in situ (during the solve, under time pressure) 

P.S. Pick-up cycles are AWEsome for that situation


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Apr 13, 2015)

5:21! I'm trying to break 5 minutes for 3BLD. I did get a 4:59.55 but I DNFed with a corner flipped the wrong way.


----------



## Berd (Apr 13, 2015)

Tried a full OP solve with no tutorials, I did it yey!


----------



## Randomno (Apr 13, 2015)

Berd said:


> Tried a full OP solve with no tutorials, I did it yey!



Do you use OP/M2?


----------



## penguinz7 (Apr 13, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Do you use OP/M2?



I'm guessing from the fact that he said "full OP", he probably used full OP.


----------



## Randomno (Apr 13, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> I'm guessing from the fact that he said "full OP", he probably used full OP.



I meant his regular BLD method.


----------



## Berd (Apr 13, 2015)

Randomno said:


> I meant his regular BLD method.


OP/ advanced M2 



9/11 MBLD in 53:30, finally a pb!


----------



## JemFish (Apr 14, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> ME QI WO TF XR
> 
> I left out "I" and made it all the way to the end of edges before I realized it. I undid everything back to I, finished it, and redid everything, then did corners and completed the solve... Quite impressed with that.



Nice! I had the same situation during my first 4BLD success.



Berd said:


> 9/11 MBLD in 53:30, finally a pb!



Wow, good job! Yesterday I had my first MBLD success (with 2x2s) - 2/2 in 1:23.xx minutes. It should't be too difficult to solve both cubes in under a minute if I tried, but I'm not interested in MBLD.


----------



## penguinz7 (Apr 14, 2015)

Randomno said:


> I meant his regular BLD method.



Oh, I see, I apologize.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 14, 2015)

Sweet, just got a 4BLD PB the solve after DNFing a 4BLD PB by a missed r turn.

3:45.79[1:09.00]

Double parity too.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Apr 14, 2015)

Been working on reviewing audio edges less, and making sure I only do one pass. I'm also doing at least one corner comm in most solves, if not more.

1:18.59[28.70], DNF(1:28.41)[40.45], 1:28.26[44.27], 1:21.18[33.91], 1:05.41[30.66]

Ao5 = 1:22.68, Mo3 = 1:18.28

1:05 single was full corner comms and probably execution PB, 1 second off PB. Memo was pretty unremarkable for most of them, I consider sub-30 to be notably good memo. Scramble was B2 U L D' R' L' B U2 F' R B2 U2 L2 D' R2 U R2 F2 U B2 R2 but it's nothing special.


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 14, 2015)

My first successful Ao12, and I had 16 out of 20 successful solves, and a sub 2 minute solve 

Best average of 12: 2:58.97
5-16 - 2:05.64 4:01.59 2:18.62 3:40.96 2:39.50 (DNF) 2:51.73 3:23.68 2:38.22 3:26.05 (1:58.13) 2:43.69


----------



## Berd (Apr 14, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> My first successful Ao12, and I had 16 out of 20 successful solves, and a sub 2 minute solve
> 
> Best average of 12: 2:58.97
> 5-16 - 2:05.64 4:01.59 2:18.62 3:40.96 2:39.50 (DNF) 2:51.73 3:23.68 2:38.22 3:26.05 (1:58.13) 2:43.69


Sub 3! GJ!


----------



## JemFish (Apr 15, 2015)

TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> Been working on reviewing audio edges less, and making sure I only do one pass. I'm also doing at least one corner comm in most solves, if not more.
> 
> 1:18.59[28.70], DNF(1:28.41)[40.45], 1:28.26[44.27], 1:21.18[33.91], 1:05.41[30.66]
> 
> ...



Very nice and good job!

Gee, I realise now that my execution is terrible and my memo is good. I consider a sub-20 memo to be "notably good," and 20-35 to be normal.

I also do audio edges, but like this: the first two pairs are part of a continued sentence from corner memo, and the rest is just gibberish.

What method do you use for edges?

(Geez, my font editor is gone! Sorry for the plain Garamond-less font.)


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Apr 15, 2015)

JemFish said:


> I also do audio edges, but like this: the first two pairs are part of a continued sentence from corner memo, and the rest is just gibberish.
> 
> What method do you use for edges?
> 
> (Geez, my font editor is gone! Sorry for the plain Garamond-less font.)



I just use straight up audio pairs, no linking them to corners, then M2 for execution. Also, for what it's worth, I prefer the normal font - it was a bit jarring to have random posts from a thread in a different font for no clear reason.


----------



## JemFish (Apr 15, 2015)

TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> I just use straight up audio pairs, no linking them to corners, then M2 for execution.



I use TuRBo for 3BLD and M2 for 4BLD and 5BLD. Maybe you should try linking?



TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> Also, for what it's worth, I prefer the normal font - it was a bit jarring to have random posts from a thread in a different font for no clear reason.



I guess you're right. Since I'm trying to make the switch from TuRBo to commutators, I might as well switch from Garamond to plain.


----------



## Cale S (Apr 15, 2015)

6:14.19 5BLD mo3 from the weekly comp
6:02.35, 6:31.57, 6:08.64

edit: did 2 more solves, 6:23.87 avg5
6:02.35, 6:31.57, 6:08.64, 6:31.39, DNF


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 15, 2015)

Cale S said:


> 6:14.19 5BLD mo3 from the weekly comp
> 6:02.35, 6:31.57, 6:08.64
> 
> edit: did 2 more solves, 6:23.87 avg5
> 6:02.35, 6:31.57, 6:08.64, 6:31.39, DNF


Your 5BLD is so accurate and consistent. What actually is your success rate though?


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 16, 2015)

Slowly getting more confortable with comms. This one was nice (even with slow turning).

1:02.35[40.02] (11/7) F R2 L2 B L U2 F' D' F' R2 F2 L2 U L2 D' B2 U' R2 U2 F2 

6/8 (75%) of the full cycles were with comms


----------



## Cale S (Apr 16, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> Your 5BLD is so accurate and consistent. What actually is your success rate though?



probably around 80% most of the time, but some days it's more like 50% or lower


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 16, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> Slowly getting more confortable with comms. This one was nice (even with slow turning).
> 
> 1:02.35[40.02] (11/7) F R2 L2 B L U2 F' D' F' R2 F2 L2 U L2 D' B2 U' R2 U2 F2
> 
> 6/8 (75%) of the full cycles were with comms





Cale S said:


> probably around 80% most of the time, but some days it's more like 50% or lower


I am envious of both of you.

Okay I'll make sure my next post in here is actually an accomplishment.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 16, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> I am envious of both of you.



You are NOT envious of my success rate.


----------



## biscuit (Apr 16, 2015)

I am learning bld. I just did a edges only bld solve. I got all of the edges in the right place but my last 4 were orientated incorrectly. Not sure quite where I messed up. My best try yet!


----------



## Ollie (Apr 16, 2015)

First 'proper' BLD session in a while (like the old days).

5:08.81, 4:34.17, 4:47.93, 4:38.34, DNF(4:49.00) = *4:51.69 Ao5*

Come at me, Cale.


----------



## SirWaffle (Apr 16, 2015)

PB 3bld avg5. I was just in the zone, i am so happy

Average of 5: 1:16.60
1. 1:17.40 B D2 L2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F U2 B' R2 D' L R F U2 L F R2 F U2 
2. 1:17.14 U B2 F2 D' R2 D U B2 D R2 U B' L2 F2 D' F2 L U' F' R' F 
3. 1:15.27 L2 B U2 D' L2 F L' U D L' B2 R2 B' U2 B' L2 U2 F' R2 B' D2 
4. (2:03.65) B U2 L' B U' D2 R2 F' L B U2 L2 B2 D' F2 D R2 B2 U2 R2 U' 
5. (1:15.25) D' L2 D' U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 R' B2 U2 R B L D' R' F' L D

edit: still OP corners and edges btw


----------



## Berd (Apr 16, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> PB 3bld avg5. I was just in the zone, i am so happy
> 
> Average of 5: 1:16.60
> 1. 1:17.40 B D2 L2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F U2 B' R2 D' L R F U2 L F R2 F U2
> ...


What are your memo times like? GJ!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 17, 2015)

Ugh, can't get sub-Zane

8:28.11[3:32.59] PB
8:30.32[3:26.42] two solves later.




Ollie said:


> First 'proper' BLD session in a while (like the old days).
> 
> 5:08.81, 4:34.17, 4:47.93, 4:38.34, DNF(4:49.00) = *4:51.69 Ao5*
> 
> Come at me, Cale.


Also what the hell that's amazing. First sub-5 ao5?


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Apr 17, 2015)

First sub-minute. Just trying to turn like hell and got a nice enough scramble.

55.70[22.72] F' R2 B' D2 B' D2 L2 B2 U2 B2 L' U2 R B' L D' L2 R 

Both memo and execution are close to, if not actually, PB.


----------



## Cale S (Apr 17, 2015)

5BLD - 6:00.29 [1:56]

This is only an accomplishment because of the memo, I failed x-center execution because I tried to remember a missing word near the end, only to realize there wasn't actually a word I was missing. Also, the scramble wasn't very good (6 centers solved total).
edit: followed by 5:50.57 [2:18], 3rd best ever but should have been even faster



Ollie said:


> First 'proper' BLD session in a while (like the old days).
> 
> 5:08.81, 4:34.17, 4:47.93, 4:38.34, DNF(4:49.00) = *4:51.69 Ao5*
> 
> Come at me, Cale.



3fast5me


----------



## josh42732 (Apr 17, 2015)

lol just did a 2BLD using full comms and flipped a corner with the sune/anti sune. I know and use OP/M2 and am trying to switch to Comms/M2. It was untimed, btw .


----------



## SirWaffle (Apr 17, 2015)

Berd said:


> What are your memo times like? GJ!



around 20 seconds!


----------



## Roman (Apr 17, 2015)

Ollie said:


> 5:08.81, 4:34.17, 4:47.93, 4:38.34, DNF(4:49.00) = *4:51.69 Ao5*



OOooohh my gosh you're amazing


----------



## pyr14 (Apr 17, 2015)

I remember solving it blindfold for the first time. It felt so rewarding. I didn't time it. Then I kept timing myself and it felt so rewarding beating my PBs. I felt really happy once I got sub 10 singles and averages.

Blindfold is just amazing. I like to surprise non-cubers


----------



## tseitsei (Apr 17, 2015)

Ollie said:


> First 'proper' BLD session in a while (like the old days).
> 
> 5:08.81, 4:34.17, 4:47.93, 4:38.34, DNF(4:49.00) = *4:51.69 Ao5*
> 
> Come at me, Cale.



That's just impossible  You are wayyyy too good at this



CyanSandwich said:


> Ugh, can't get sub-Zane
> 
> 8:28.11[3:32.59] PB
> 8:30.32[3:26.42] two solves later.
> ...



Nicely done :tu You are faster than me already


----------



## SirWaffle (Apr 17, 2015)

Not pb but good and on cam as well! 

Average of 5: 1:18.38
1. 1:16.86 B2 L2 F' L2 D2 B F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 R' D' U R B L2 F' U2 R2 
2. 1:19.05 B' R2 D2 B2 U2 B L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 R' B' F R D' L D L' F' L 
3. (1:13.13) B2 R2 U B2 R2 D F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 B' R U' L D' R2 B R' U' B' 
4. 1:19.24 R U2 L2 F B D' L2 U2 R' U2 F' R2 F' U2 B' U2 F2 U2 L2 F 
5. (DNF(1:20.16)) B2 F' D2 B2 D2 L2 F' U2 B' L2 D2 U L R' U F2 L' B D' B L2


----------



## Randomno (Apr 17, 2015)

Ollie said:


> First 'proper' BLD session in a while (like the old days).
> 
> 5:08.81, 4:34.17, 4:47.93, 4:38.34, DNF(4:49.00) = *4:51.69 Ao5*
> 
> Come at me, Cale.



Ooh UWR.


----------



## SirWaffle (Apr 18, 2015)

pb 3bld avg yet again, wooooo 1:19.33, (1:00.16), 1:17.29, 1:08.79, (DNF(1:50.18))= 1:15.14. OP edges clearly isn't bad no matter what CHJ says

EDIT: rolled the avg! (1:00.16), 1:17.29, 1:08.79, (DNF(1:50.18)), 1:11.24 = 1:12.44


----------



## XTowncuber (Apr 18, 2015)

http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=888&cat=18&rnd=1

7:01 Mo3 for Cale. Noice.


----------



## SirWaffle (Apr 18, 2015)

2:28.57 4bld by cale O.O 2nd in the world, VGJ!

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=888&cat=17&rnd=1


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Apr 20, 2015)

Wasn't really sure where to post this, I podiumed in 3BLD yesterday my first time ever competing in it (3rd place), but also DNF'ed my second solve.



Spoiler: Spoiler



As I was solving corners, I realized that I'd memo'd the same corner twice, so I realized which sticker it was supposed to be. I backtracked and actually ended up getting corners right, but then I forgot the first half of my edge memo.


----------



## h2f (Apr 20, 2015)

4bld on competition (Gdańsk Open) with time 21:19.

My 4bld solve. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvYFYp_d4_0


----------



## SirWaffle (Apr 20, 2015)

Average of 5: 1:10.13
1. 1:08.74 R2 D' F2 L2 R2 U' L2 F2 D2 B2 D' B D2 F U L B' D' B D F' 
2. 1:14.07 B' U B L B' R' D B2 R F U R2 F2 B2 U L2 B2 L2 U' R2 D 
3. (1:05.51) U2 D R' L' U R D2 F' D B U2 D2 L2 F' U2 B' U2 D2 B U2 
4. 1:07.59 U2 R2 D2 B2 R F L B' D' R2 D2 F' D2 F L2 B R2 F2 B' R2 
5. (1:21.70) R2 B2 L2 U2 F L2 R2 B F2 D2 F' L' F' R2 U L2 B D' B2 R' D2

So memo times for this avg 18, 19. 15, 16, 23  (it is on cam btw but i have to wait til tonight to actually upload)


----------



## JemFish (Apr 21, 2015)

Haven't been practising cubing the last week because of preparation for my ABRSM piano exam (*gulp*), but I'll try to find some time today to squash in some BLD practice.


----------



## penguinz7 (Apr 21, 2015)

JemFish said:


> Haven't been practising cubing the last week because of preparation for my ABRSM piano exam (*gulp*), but I'll try to find some time today to squash in some BLD practice.



Good luck!


----------



## SirWaffle (Apr 22, 2015)

This, while talking... oh and with m2

1. 59.77 U2 F2 L2 U2 B2 L' F2 R U2 F2 L2 U' F D' B L2 F' D' R' D U

cool, overall pb single


56.22 B2 D' R2 U' L2 U2 L2 F2 U L2 U2 L B U' B' F2 R2 U' L' R B


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 22, 2015)

JemFish said:


> Haven't been practising cubing the last week because of preparation for my ABRSM piano exam (*gulp*), but I'll try to find some time today to squash in some BLD practice.



grade 8? what pieces are you playing? (working towards g8 at the moment also ^^)


----------



## Berd (Apr 22, 2015)

First 4bld success last night in bed hehehe! Time around 20 minutes.


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 22, 2015)

Berd said:


> First 4bld success last night in bed hehehe! Time around 20 minutes.



Gj!


----------



## SirWaffle (Apr 22, 2015)

1. 53.67 B2 L2 B2 U' L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 F2 U R B L2 R' U B' R F2 U F' 

(sigh i feel like i am going to be posting alot since m2 lol)

also.... damn you TDM, you are so far half way right xD



TDM said:


> Good luck!
> What will inevitably happen
> *1. memo as if you're doing an OP solve
> 2. switch to M2 halfway through the year*
> ...


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 23, 2015)

Sub-20 execution 

1. 54.99[36.31] D F B D' R B2 L F U D F' R2 U2 F' U2 R2 D2 F D2 R2 F2


----------



## Hari (Apr 23, 2015)

3:20.90 R2 B L Fw' L2 R2 B2 Uw2 R U2 Uw2 R' Fw' U L R' B Rw2 U2 F Fw L2 F' Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 R' B Uw D' R' F2 L Fw2 B2 Uw2 Fw2 B2 Rw D'
4BLD PB! Previous was 3:38..


----------



## jamessorsona (Apr 23, 2015)

I got my first successful BLD yesterday with a total time of 20 mins. It wasn't as hard as it looked. Any tips for me to get faster at memorization? because that is what I take too long


----------



## ollicubes (Apr 23, 2015)

jamessorsona said:


> I got my first successful BLD yesterday with a total time of 20 mins. It wasn't as hard as it looked. Any tips for me to get faster at memorization? because that is what I take too long




Do lot's of more solves.


----------



## PixelWizard (Apr 23, 2015)

Got my first 3BLD Success 2 days ago 

Time: 6 Minutes 18s


----------



## SirWaffle (Apr 23, 2015)

I suppose m2 isnt too bad....

Average of 5: 1:06.62
1. 1:10.49 U2 B R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F L B' D' B' D B2 D R B U 
2. 1:05.28 U2 B' D2 B F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F' U B R' D U2 B L' R2 U2 
3. (DNF(54.63)) U2 R2 U2 R2 F' L2 R2 F2 U2 L2 B R F' D2 U' L U' R2 
4. (1:00.94) F L2 F' D2 B' R2 F2 R2 F' D2 F D F' R D B' F L' U' B F' 
5. 1:04.08 U2 F2 U' L2 U B2 U F2 R2 U2 B' L2 U2 F' R' B2 F' L' B2 U2


----------



## Berd (Apr 23, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> I suppose m2 isnt too bad....
> 
> Average of 5: 1:06.62
> 1. 1:10.49 U2 B R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F L B' D' B' D B2 D R B U
> ...


Turbo would be better


----------



## CHJ (Apr 23, 2015)

yay sub7 with sub3 memo


----------



## Berd (Apr 24, 2015)

CHJ said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iB9rs_ItGAA&feature=youtube_gdata
> 
> yay sub7 with sub3 memo


Gj!


----------



## Cale S (Apr 25, 2015)

5BLD mo3 - 5:45.28
5:59.28, 5:37.86, 5:38.72


Spoiler



1. 5:59.28 U Lw' Uw' Dw D Rw' Bw D Rw' R2 Lw2 F2 Bw' B2 D' Dw' R' B Rw R Bw2 L' U2 L Uw' F' L2 Uw' R B2 Bw2 Lw' Rw U' R Rw B2 Lw2 D Lw F Fw' B2 R Dw' Fw2 Uw' Lw' B' Bw Rw D2 Fw2 Uw Bw2 Dw' Fw2 L' B Lw2 
2. 5:37.86 F2 B L2 Lw Uw2 Rw2 B' L B2 Rw2 L' U' R2 Uw U' F2 Bw2 Uw' B' Lw2 Bw2 Dw' Fw B D2 Rw L' B' D R' Rw2 U2 Fw Lw2 Rw' F D Bw2 Dw' F R Bw' U' Dw' R' D2 L B2 F Dw2 Rw' Fw' L F Fw U' Dw' Uw Rw2 R2 
3. 5:38.72 L2 Rw2 Fw' Uw' F D2 Uw R B' Bw2 R Bw2 F2 Uw Rw U' Lw' Uw' L2 U2 Bw2 Rw2 U Fw2 Lw' R' Rw2 Dw' B' D2 Uw Dw2 B' Dw2 L F Lw B2 F R' Rw2 D' F' U2 Fw' B' L' Fw' Uw U2 F Lw2 Bw Uw Lw' F' Rw R' D' L'


----------



## Iggy (Apr 25, 2015)

Cale S said:


> 5BLD mo3 - 5:45.28
> 5:59.28, 5:37.86, 5:38.72
> 
> 
> ...



wtf insane  gj


----------



## Hari (Apr 25, 2015)

3:19.95	U' F Fw2 B' Uw' Fw2 U Fw L F2 Rw2 D Rw U' Rw F' B2 Uw2 F R2 F Fw' L2 F2 B U Uw F B Uw2 Rw R' Fw2 Uw' R Fw2 L R' U Rw
4BLD PB by a quarter of a second


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 26, 2015)

5BLD PB by 0.07 seconds lmao

7:39.42[2:43.85]


----------



## Cale S (Apr 26, 2015)

aw yeah

5BLD - 5:19.07 [1:59]

video
reconstruction


----------



## JemFish (Apr 27, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> grade 8? what pieces are you playing? (working towards g8 at the moment also ^^)



No, grade 7 - I just finished my exam the other day and only now I'll be working towards grade 8 (after all these years). I played a sonatina by Handel (don't like baroque and should have chosen Mozart), a piece called Meadow Brook by an American composer, and the prelude Canope by Debussy.



Berd said:


> First 4bld success last night in bed hehehe! Time around 20 minutes.



Nice! A few weeks after me, too. How's 3BLD? I haven't been cubing for about two weeks and haven't broken any records yet...


----------



## TyrantCuberKing (Apr 27, 2015)

First blindfold solve yesterday!

16:46.24


----------



## Hari (Apr 27, 2015)

3rd ever sub 3:30 4BLD for me  3:27.99[idk memo, but it was mid 1:30] L2 R Uw' L2 Rw F' Rw' B R U D2 L Rw R2 U2 L Uw2 F2 R' B2 Rw Fw2 R' D F Fw' Uw' F L' F2 Fw2 B U Uw' F2 Fw2 U2 R D2 Fw2




Cale S said:


> aw yeah
> 
> 5BLD - 5:19.07 [1:59]
> 
> ...


Whoa! Your exec has drastically improved in a short span of time!


----------



## Cale S (Apr 28, 2015)

5BLD - 5:29.17
second best, third sub-WR. Should've been way faster though :/


----------



## Hari (Apr 28, 2015)

Unexpectedly good 3BLD for me. 2nd fastest solve ever I guess 31.87 L2 D B2 U2 F2 U' R2 F2 D F2 U2 R' F2 L' B' F U' R D F' D


----------



## Cale S (Apr 29, 2015)

4BLD - 2:36.12 
3rd best ever, and execution was sub-1:30, part of an avg5 but I deleted the last two times oops
I still don't have a sub-NAR though...


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 29, 2015)

TyrantCuberKing said:


> First blindfold solve yesterday!
> 
> 16:46.24



Well done. Very satisfying isn't it.


----------



## Hari (Apr 29, 2015)

31.51- B2 D' B2 D' B2 R2 U B2 U L2 F2 R F' D F D U R' U F2 R2 
3BLD PB by .03 seconds lol


----------



## Cale S (Apr 30, 2015)

5BLD - 5:21.32 [2:06]
2 seconds from pb, 4th sub-WR, wing and corner-midge parity, centers were finished at 3:30


----------



## jamessorsona (Apr 30, 2015)

it's been only 1 week since I've learned blind solving and I average around 5 minutes.


----------



## Ollie (Apr 30, 2015)

*3BLD* Mean of 3: 28.03
PB Average of 5: 30.32

1. (34.57) D2 F U2 R2 F' U2 F D2 F R2 U2 L U2 R2 U' B' D B F U2 
2. 34.26 B2 D2 R D2 B2 L' D2 B2 L' R F2 U' L D' B' D2 R' D2 U2 F 
3. 28.46 F2 U2 F2 L2 U B2 D' F2 U2 R2 U' F' R2 U B L R D' B2 L' B2 
4. 28.23 F2 D2 F' U2 R2 F U2 F' R2 D2 L2 R' U' L U F D2 F R' F2 
5. (27.39) L2 B' L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D' L' R' U F' D U B U B2 

Those last three scrambles, though.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Apr 30, 2015)

My first sub4:00 was a 2:50 in competition.

No typos.


----------



## Cale S (May 1, 2015)

5BLD - 5:17.87 [2:14]

pb, on cam
5th sub-WR

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xOvf_lIydc


----------



## Ollie (May 1, 2015)

5:09.87, 5:05.30, 5:11.44 = 5:08.87 Mo3 on camera.

But can't imagine it will be a particularly exciting to watch, so I'll try for a sub-5 mean next week when I have some days off (even then...300 views max, lols). A good sub-5 is all it really takes.


----------



## penguinz7 (May 1, 2015)

Ollie said:


> 5:09.87, 5:05.30, 5:11.44 = 5:08.87 Mo3 on camera.
> 
> But can't imagine it will be a particularly exciting to watch, so I'll try for a sub-5 mean next week when I have some days off (even then...300 views max, lols). A good sub-5 is all it really takes.



wait... what?


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 2, 2015)

Cale S said:


> 5BLD - 5:17.87 [2:14]
> 
> pb, on cam
> 5th sub-WR





Ollie said:


> 5:09.87, 5:05.30, 5:11.44 = 5:08.87 Mo3 on camera.


You guys jeez.


Ollie said:


> But can't imagine it will be a particularly exciting to watch, so I'll try for a sub-5 mean next week when I have some days off (even then...300 views max, lols). A good sub-5 is all it really takes.


It is a bit sad how little views bigBLD videos get. But I guess they're just not fun to watch most of the time.


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 2, 2015)

48.37 3BLD single. 3BLD is hard 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zawBg7XWBW0


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (May 2, 2015)

4BLD 8:45 [5:45]. Technically a fail since I only remembered about corner parity after I stopped the timer, but nice to be making some progress with using a proper letter-pair system. Hopefully not too long before I'm back to sub-5 global average.


----------



## Cale S (May 2, 2015)

5BLD - 5:17.23 [1:55]
pb, 6th sub-WR, not uploading because I already uploaded a 5:17
first BLD success after moving
lol memo


----------



## SirWaffle (May 3, 2015)

49.52, (DNF(1:16.10)), 57.22, (43.38), 59.53 = 55.42 avg5


----------



## Hari (May 3, 2015)

3BLD PB single. Still no sub 30 yet :/ 30.37 U R2 F2 L2 B2 U' R2 U R2 L2 U' F' R' U2 L2 B' L2 F R' B2 F2 U'


----------



## Cale S (May 4, 2015)

I can feel sub-5 coming...

5BLD - 5:03.51 [2:07]

lubricated my 5x5 and now it's the greatest cube ever



Spoiler



Fw' U2 F' D2 Lw' Rw2 B2 Bw' D L2 Lw F' B2 Lw2 Bw2 F' Lw F2 Uw2 F L2 Lw2 D' Uw' Lw Rw2 F2 Rw' Dw Fw' B' Rw Lw' Uw2 U2 Dw Rw2 U' Lw2 F2 D' U2 Fw' Rw U Fw' Lw2 F2 Dw' Bw2 Dw L2 Uw' Bw R' Bw2 U2 Dw Lw Rw


----------



## Iggy (May 4, 2015)

Cale S said:


> I can feel sub-5 coming...
> 
> 5BLD - 5:03.51 [2:07]
> 
> ...



Awesome :tu


----------



## jamessorsona (May 4, 2015)

blindsolving for 2 weeks now my bld pb is 3:20.02 . is that good?


----------



## adimare (May 4, 2015)

jamessorsona said:


> blindsolving for 2 weeks now my bld pb is 3:20.02 . is that good?



Hmmmm not really. You should AT LEAST be sub 1:30 by now. But hey! You can always try other hobbies!


----------



## tseitsei (May 4, 2015)

Apparently I still got it. First solves after a long break:

number of times: 11/12
best time: 39.18
worst time: 52.78

current mo3: DNF (σ = 46.20)
best mo3: 41.08 (σ = 2.83)

current avg5: 45.10 (σ = 2.67)
best avg5: 41.28 (σ = 2.65)

current avg12: 45.34 (σ = 5.17)
best avg12: 45.34 (σ = 5.17)

session avg: 45.34 (σ = 5.17)
session mean: 44.78

Avg12 better than NR mo3 

Edit: And apparently I can still do 4bld also. First 3 solves:

DNF(4:03.04)[1:41.48], 3:42.83[1:33.00], 4:06.77[1:44.30]

DNF was by a single setup move during last wing comm and because of that some centers were messed up also... All attempts were sub-NR and 3:42 was actually quite fast for me


----------



## Username (May 4, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> Apparently I still got it. First solves after a long break:
> 
> number of times: 11/12
> best time: 39.18
> ...



vgj


----------



## qqwref (May 4, 2015)

adimare said:


> Hmmmm not really. You should AT LEAST be sub 1:30 by now. But hey! You can always try other hobbies!


hahaha


----------



## Hari (May 5, 2015)

3BLD PB Mo3: 37.18. Hope to replicate this with atleast a sub40 single @ my next comp.. 
40.12 F2 D' F2 L2 D' R2 L2 B2 D' L2 F' U2 L' D' F R' B2 L2 D' F D2
37.00 L2 B2 U' F2 D R2 U2 R2 U' B2 D' L' D2 F' L2 U' R F' R2 U' L2 D'
34.43 R2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 D B2 R2 B2 U2 B' U L' B L D' B U2 B2 D2


----------



## h2f (May 5, 2015)

4bld in 11:49. I've felt it was so easy. Memo in 6:xx.


----------



## Cale S (May 7, 2015)

5BLD - 5:06.90 [2:07]
second best ever
still trying to get a sub-5...


----------



## PixelWizard (May 7, 2015)

Constantly 3BLD Sub-2:30 after 3 weeks since learning... yay?

Also: 1:42 Single


----------



## tseitsei (May 7, 2015)

3:31.40[1:26.69], DNF(3:38.37)[1:28.38], 3:43.70[1:29.95]

Gonna post this here even tough I failed the mo3 :/

Most of my attempts are sub-4 now and I'm getting very close to 3:30 also. My PB before the break was something like ~3:10 so not quite there yet put accuracy and speed are pretty good and consistent right now especially considering the amount of practise I have done lately  Also comp coming at 13-14.6. so I must be ready by then. At least sub-4 hopefully sub-3:30 :tu 

Also: Olli you still won't beat me!


----------



## adimare (May 8, 2015)

Just timed myself doing 3BLD for the first time. Got 4:20 in the first attempt, after a few more managed to get sub4 (3:56). I know that's more than what it takes for you guys to 4BLD but I'm still very proud


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 8, 2015)

1:37.56 D B2 D2 L2 D' B2 U B2 L2 R2 U' B' R D2 U B D2 B2 D L F'

good one! When do you guys think, should I start learning comms? or which success rate do I need?


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 9, 2015)

yuss! 3bld pb by over 15 seconds, 2 solved edges (7'/10)

1:14.16 L2 U' R2 U2 L2 U F2 R2 D' R2 B2 F U L U B' D R2 B2 U' R2


----------



## CHJ (May 9, 2015)

6bld 22:35.73 (9:19)


----------



## penguinz7 (May 9, 2015)

CHJ said:


> 6bld 22:35.73 (9:19)



Super GJ, but my 4BLD is faster.


----------



## Ollie (May 9, 2015)

CHJ said:


> 6bld 22:35.73 (9:19)



Wooop, 7bld now? Can't remember if you've gotten a success


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 9, 2015)

Cool pb 

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-9
mean of 3: 1:30.55

Time List:
1. 1:44.63 F' U B2 L F B2 D2 R U D L2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D R' 
2. 1:14.16 L2 U' R2 U2 L2 U F2 R2 D' R2 B2 F U L U B' D R2 B2 U' R2 
3. 1:32.85 L2 D2 U R2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 L' F' L R B' U2 L2 B F R2


----------



## Cale S (May 11, 2015)

5BLD mo3 - 5:44.07

5:36.04, 6:19.33, 5:16.85

first one really should have been sub-5 but my 5x5 didn't turn well, second one was just bad, third was good
edit: http://youtu.be/UpYSxnQXUrM


----------



## h2f (May 11, 2015)

Not a success, but very close to first 5bld solve. Off by 2 t-centers. No time beacuase during solution my computer turned off, but memo was about 14 minutes.


----------



## JemFish (May 11, 2015)

Hey fellow blindcubers!

After not touching my cube, blindfold, and the forums for about a month, I decided to drop in and say hi. I'm still deciding whether or not I'll be practising BLD more in the future (I probably will here and there), but music and programming (opposite worlds, yes, I know) have taken over my life. So...I heard about Collin's Rubik's Cube WR and Feliks' OH WR!! Amazing.

~JemFish


----------



## pyr14 (May 11, 2015)

accomplishment i have made is solving for the first time in comp and actually solving it. that was my goal and i did it.

but something else happened. every other person basically DNF so i came third in comp


----------



## josh42732 (May 12, 2015)

14,000th post for BLD accomploshment!!

2x2 in 1:03.65 using full comms


----------



## penguinz7 (May 12, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> 14,000th post for BLD accomploshment!!
> 
> 2x2 in 1:03.65 using full comms



Nope, you're 14,001.  Pyr14 got it.


----------



## josh42732 (May 12, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> Nope, you're 14,001.  Pyr14 got it.



Then how come on mine it says that, after this one, there is 14,002? That would make yours 14,001, and mine 14,000


----------



## Keroma12 (May 12, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> Then how come on mine it says that, after this one, there is 14,002? That would make yours 14,001, and mine 14,000



When you go to the forum display of the threads, it shows the number of replies to a thread. The very first post is not a reply. So if there are x replies then there are x+1 posts in total.

Edit: This being the thread it is, I guess I should mention that I have been practicing 3BLD again, which is an accomplishment of some sort. Consistently getting sub-3 times, but accuracy isn't nearly as good as it was last summer. Hopefully that will come with time.


----------



## Julian (May 13, 2015)

Browsing the uwrs page...

3BLD with socks on hands in 2:45.30 

Sorry Zach


----------



## penguinz7 (May 13, 2015)

Julian said:


> Browsing the uwrs page...
> 
> 3BLD with socks on hands in 2:45.30
> 
> Sorry Zach



Dang it.. Well, I knew it would only be so long before someone noticed.. GJ 

Edit: I was going to say at least I still have Unofficial National Record, but no, I don't.


----------



## Keroma12 (May 13, 2015)

2:01.73 - R2 F2 L2 U2 F U2 L2 B L2 R2 F2 U L2 F' D' R F' L U'

Scramble was nothing special. Been pushing for sub-2 but I just can't seem to get it. Several sub-2:05s though.


----------



## Cale S (May 14, 2015)

YEESSSSS 

5BLD - 4:42.48 [1:51]

was also part of a mo3 that beats my previous single - 5:02.47
5:20.42, 5:04.52, 4:42.48


Spoiler



Mean of 3: 5:02.47
1. 5:20.42 R' Rw' B Fw' L' Uw' Rw' B2 R Dw2 Uw2 Rw2 B Rw2 Bw' D2 Rw2 U Dw2 Lw' Fw2 L2 U' Bw' Uw' Bw Lw2 B2 R' Rw Uw' Dw' L' Fw' U Fw D2 Bw U2 Fw' L R2 Dw' Uw' F Bw2 Uw' L' Dw Rw2 L2 B' D' F L D F Bw' Lw D' 
2. 5:04.52 B' Rw2 Fw' D2 Dw Rw Fw B2 Lw2 Rw' Uw2 Fw2 Lw2 Fw Uw' Bw Dw2 Fw Lw Uw2 U' R Lw' Fw' D U2 R U' Rw Dw2 U L2 Uw' Rw R2 F' Uw Rw' U' Fw L Dw2 Lw D' U B Fw' Lw' D' Dw2 F' D Fw2 Bw' U' R B2 U Dw Fw2 
3. 4:42.48 Uw2 Lw Dw' L2 Uw' R' D F' R Dw Rw' Uw' Fw' Dw B' D L2 Lw F2 L' R Rw' Dw' Bw2 Lw2 L' B' L Bw U B' U2 B2 L R2 Rw2 Lw' Fw2 Bw' U Uw Fw D2 R2 B' L2 U' Rw' D L' F' Fw2 R D2 Uw B2 Rw Dw2 Lw B'


gonna make a thread for the video



Julian said:


> Browsing the uwrs page...
> 3BLD with socks on hands in 2:45.30


lol
1:38.77 on third success


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 14, 2015)

Cale S said:


> YEESSSSS
> 
> 5BLD - 4:42.48 [1:51]
> 
> ...


Awesome 5BLD!

Aw man, I was gonna try the socks thing. Doubt I'll beat that.


----------



## Julian (May 14, 2015)

Cale S said:


> YEESSSSS
> 
> 5BLD - 4:42.48 [1:51]
> 
> ...


Congrats man! Awesome time.



> lol
> 1:38.77 on third success


haha


----------



## tseitsei (May 14, 2015)

Mean of 3: 3:43.98
1. 3:41.69[1:27.29] R2 L2 f2 B2 R' U2 L' f2 B F' L u2 L2 B2 L R2 u' f2 R L u B2 f L B u' F R B D' U B D F2 U' D B' R2 U' r2 
2. 3:47.79[1:25.75] L2 r' F' D f' r2 B' L2 f2 F r2 R2 L' f' L2 F R f2 F u2 r' u U r u' f2 B U R' U2 R' B2 U' B2 R' D' f' r' f2 r 
3. 3:42.46[1:17.51] U r L u f2 F2 B u' R2 F' R' r' D U2 B' u2 L u R2 B u R' B2 U u2 f D2 B2 L2 B U B' F' f R r u D' R2 u' 

I think this might be PB at least I'll call it that since I can't remember anything better 

Last solve could have been ~3:15-3:20 but I had memoed centers like OY YL PS I when correct was OY LP SI. Luckily I noticed two consecutive Ys while executing and was able to alter the memo accordingly. It took ~20s tough... 

But yeah very nice consistency :tu My accuracy seems to be improving

Memo times are good but execution is still LOLbad :/ even "good" executions are ~2:10


----------



## Iggy (May 14, 2015)

Cale S said:


> YEESSSSS
> 
> 5BLD - 4:42.48 [1:51]
> 
> ...



Finally, nice!


----------



## penguinz7 (May 14, 2015)

Cale S said:


> lol
> 1:38.77 on third success



haha nice! I might have started something..


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (May 14, 2015)

4BLD 6:45.56[4:01.64]. Easy scramble, fairly relaxed and safe, first solve in about a week, but getting a little faster and more comfortable with memo. I've missed doing sq-1 recently, but it's worth it to be getting back into BLD.


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 15, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> haha nice! I might have started something..


Yeah 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyz4R5o0eMw


----------



## Hari (May 15, 2015)

First 5BLD success ever! 
16:55.04	B' U2 Rw' F' B' L Lw2 Rw2 U L' D' L' U' Uw2 D L Rw2 R U' Uw2 D2 Lw2 Rw F' Uw2 F2 D B U2 D' R2 Bw2 R Uw' D2 B Dw2 F' Bw Dw2 Rw' R2 Uw Fw B2 L' Lw D2 F Bw' Rw R2 D' Fw L2 U' Rw D' Fw L
Happy to get it on my 3rd try (4x4 took me more than 20 lol)
Memo was fairly safe at 8:28. I need to start turning better though.


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 15, 2015)

Hari said:


> First 5BLD success ever!
> 16:55.04	B' U2 Rw' F' B' L Lw2 Rw2 U L' D' L' U' Uw2 D L Rw2 R U' Uw2 D2 Lw2 Rw F' Uw2 F2 D B U2 D' R2 Bw2 R Uw' D2 B Dw2 F' Bw Dw2 Rw' R2 Uw Fw B2 L' Lw D2 F Bw' Rw R2 D' Fw L2 U' Rw D' Fw L
> Happy to get it on my 3rd try (4x4 took me more than 20 lol)
> Memo was fairly safe at 8:28. I need to start turning better though.


Congrats! Pretty fast for a first success.


----------



## Iggy (May 15, 2015)

Hari said:


> First 5BLD success ever!
> 16:55.04	B' U2 Rw' F' B' L Lw2 Rw2 U L' D' L' U' Uw2 D L Rw2 R U' Uw2 D2 Lw2 Rw F' Uw2 F2 D B U2 D' R2 Bw2 R Uw' D2 B Dw2 F' Bw Dw2 Rw' R2 Uw Fw B2 L' Lw D2 F Bw' Rw R2 D' Fw L2 U' Rw D' Fw L
> Happy to get it on my 3rd try (4x4 took me more than 20 lol)
> Memo was fairly safe at 8:28. I need to start turning better though.



Nice! I got my first success on my 17th try I think lol


----------



## Hari (May 15, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> Congrats! Pretty fast for a first success.



Thanks! I have been doing 4BLD for 6 months and average sub4 there, so that helped here I guess. 


Iggy said:


> Nice! I got my first success on my 17th try I think lol



Thanks! That's persistence. Hope I get an official success at Nats.


----------



## Meneghetti (May 15, 2015)

Getting faster with 3-style!!

number of times: 15/26
best time: 32.28
best mo3: 38.16 (σ = 5.18) *PB*
best avg5: 42.32 (σ = 2.33) *PB*
best avg12: DNF (σ = 39.07)
session mean: 45.96


Spoiler



Session average: DNF
1. (DNF(1:11.34)) L' D B' U' D' R' D B2 L B R2 B2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D2 B2 
2. 49.11 F D2 U2 F U2 B' L2 F D2 L2 B2 R' B' F2 L2 U2 R' D B' U F' 
3. DNF(1:28.95) D' F2 D2 L2 D F2 L2 D L2 F2 U2 L D2 F U B2 L' U2 B L2 
4. DNF(37.51) B2 U2 B D2 F L2 F' U2 F U2 L2 D' R' D' L2 B2 U B2 L2 F D' 
5. 49.89 U' F2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 D' U' F U' B' L B2 R' D' F' D2 B R' 
6. 46.63 D L' D' F' L' B' D' R B2 R F U2 R2 U2 F R2 D2 F2 D2 F2 B 
7. DNF(48.13) F R2 D2 U2 B2 L2 D2 B L2 B R2 D L F' D2 R' U' F' U' F' D 
8. 46.99 B2 D U F2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 U' L2 R' F D L2 U L U L2 F2 R' 
9. 46.93 R' U' L' D F2 R L' F U L2 U' L2 U2 D' F2 R2 U2 F2 
10. DNF(48.36) U' L2 U2 R2 D' L2 D' B2 D' L2 U F D B F R U B R2 U' 
11. DNF(48.56) F2 U' R2 D B2 R2 U B2 D L2 F2 L B D2 U2 R' D2 U' R2 B2 
12. DNF(1:23.08) F2 U' B2 D' F2 L2 U F2 U B2 F2 L U F2 L2 D R' B' F L' D 
13. 57.38 D2 L2 B' R2 U2 R2 D2 B2 F L2 B2 D U R D2 B D2 L' R' F D2 
14. 51.58 R2 B2 D R2 D' R2 U' L2 U' F2 U2 L' F U B' F2 D2 L' B2 U R2 
15. 53.05 F2 U2 R B2 L B2 F2 U2 R' F2 R' B' D2 B' D2 F U B D R2 
16. (39.03) B U2 B' D2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B F' D' R' B' U' L U' L2 U' R D2 
17. 44.40 U' D' R' D2 L D' F' B' U' L F2 R2 L2 U2 R2 D L2 U L2 F2 U 
18. DNF(1:00.36) D' R' F' L2 U2 R F R' L2 U R2 D2 F' U2 F' R2 F' B2 R2 F2 R2 
19. 44.78 F U2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F' L2 U2 F L F2 R' F' L2 R2 U F L2 R 
20. DNF(1:18.18) U B' D' B D R2 L2 B D L D2 R' B2 R' D2 R2 F2 B2 D2 R2 
*21. 42.04 R2 B2 D2 B2 D B2 U F2 D L2 D2 L' U B F' D2 L2 D' R2 B' D2 
22. (32.28) B2 L2 R2 D2 B U2 F' L2 F D2 F U F R D R U B L2 F 
23. 40.15 F R U' B' D' L2 F D2 B U2 R' D2 R' F2 L U2 L U2 D2 L *
24. 45.24 R2 F2 D2 U L2 F2 D' R2 B2 R2 U2 L D2 B2 F' L R D' F D' F' 
25. DNF(42.51) B2 U F U' D R' D2 L2 F R' U2 D B2 D2 B2 R2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 
26. (DNF(1:02.59)) U2 L2 D F2 U B2 D' R2 B2 D B2 F R2 U' R D2 U' B R B2 R'


----------



## Ollie (May 16, 2015)

4:47, 4:28, 5:02, work that out, too drunk (done earlier ofc)


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 16, 2015)

Ollie said:


> 4:47, 4:28, 5:02, work that out, too drunk (done earlier ofc)


4:45.67. Not bad


----------



## tseitsei (May 16, 2015)

Ollie said:


> 4:47, 4:28, 5:02, work that out, too drunk (done earlier ofc)



Ollie STAHP!

No, I didn't mean stop dŕinking. Carry on with that  

Just stop getting faster because your times are getting ridiculous


----------



## the super cuber (May 16, 2015)

3bld PB and finally first sub 40 single!! 

38.83 [16.xx] L2 U' D R B' R2 B U2 L' D' R L2 D R' U D R F2 D2 F' U D L' U L2 

I knew the comm for all 3 corner letter pairs which helped, smooth memo too.


----------



## Cale S (May 16, 2015)

4BLD mo3 - 2:55.48

4:31.65, *3:00.33, 3:04.88, 2:41.23*, 3:08.68

these were my first 5 attempts at BLD after a few days, making a 3:04.63 avg5 (not pb)


----------



## tseitsei (May 17, 2015)

Ömmmm... i would say that is amazingly fast...


----------



## Hari (May 17, 2015)

2nd ever success at 5BLD. First one was 16:55, so I'm pretty pleased with this  Memo was 6:00. Can still work on exec.. 
11:12.68	U' Uw2 L2 Rw' R' B' U Lw' U' Dw' L Rw F Fw B2 Lw Rw2 R' Fw Bw' L' B D' Rw Fw2 Uw L' Rw2 U' D' F2 Dw2 B R U Bw Dw Rw2 D' L' U' L' F Rw2 Bw' L2 D2 B' Lw2 Rw2 F2 Bw2 Lw F' Bw2 Uw Rw2 Bw' U' Uw


----------



## Iggy (May 17, 2015)

Hari said:


> 2nd ever success at 5BLD. First one was 16:55, so I'm pretty pleased with this  Memo was 6:00. Can still work on exec..
> 11:12.68	U' Uw2 L2 Rw' R' B' U Lw' U' Dw' L Rw F Fw B2 Lw Rw2 R' Fw Bw' L' B D' Rw Fw2 Uw L' Rw2 U' D' F2 Dw2 B R U Bw Dw Rw2 D' L' U' L' F Rw2 Bw' L2 D2 B' Lw2 Rw2 F2 Bw2 Lw F' Bw2 Uw Rw2 Bw' U' Uw



That's crazy for a second success  nice!


----------



## guysensei1 (May 17, 2015)

3:28.42 3BLD
First success in a long time. My accuracy is horrendous


----------



## Hari (May 18, 2015)

Iggy said:


> That's crazy for a second success  nice!


Thanks. Beat it now though with my 3rd success though :tu
10:19.91[5:55]	R' Dw' Lw2 Uw' Fw' B Dw B Dw Fw Uw' B2 Rw' F Bw2 L Uw Bw2 Uw2 Lw Uw2 Lw' U' Lw' F Bw Dw2 L Rw2 R2 Fw2 U2 Bw2 Uw2 F2 Fw' Bw' Rw' Dw Rw2 U F Lw' Bw L2 Lw Bw2 R2 Fw2 D Fw' B' L2 Fw2 Bw B2 Lw2 Bw' D Rw2

Memo should have been faster.. Exec felt good though.


----------



## slinky773 (May 18, 2015)

Did this in school. By approximations from classmates, it was about 2 minutes memo and 50 seconds execution in front of the class. Memo wasn't filmed.

I'm just glad I didn't get a DNF, or else it would be really embarrassing…


----------



## Meneghetti (May 18, 2015)

*Corners-only* Happy with the sub10!

number of times: 91/100
best time: 9.69
worst time: 26.09

best mo3: 12.77 (σ = 2.76)
best avg5: 13.20 (σ = 2.47)
best avg12: 14.43 (σ = 2.24)
session mean: 15.75

Times/scrambles:


Spoiler



1. 11.61 B L2 B L2 B2 D2 R2 F' U2 F' U2 R F2 U2 F2 U2 R D2 
2. 15.16 R' U2 L U2 R' U2 L D2 R F2 R' F' D2 L2 U2 R2 B 
3. 16.65 R B R' L2 B R B2 R' U2 R2 F D2 F2 R2 U2 B D2 B2 D2 
4. 15.09 U F2 D R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 F' U' L2 U' F' U2 F2 L2 F' 
5. 16.56 D2 R2 U2 L2 F U2 F' D2 F D2 R2 U' L2 F L2 F' U B 
6. 16.89 U R U2 F2 D2 B2 L' U' L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U' L2 F2 D' R2 
7. 14.98 F2 R2 F R2 U2 F2 D2 B' U2 B' D' F' U' F D' L2 F' L2 U 
8. 17.94 R2 U B2 U' R2 D B2 D' R2 U B U' F' R2 U R2 B U' F 
9. 12.36 B2 F2 R' D2 F2 L2 R' F2 L' D2 L D' L' B2 L' R2 F2 U' 
10. 16.45 B2 R D2 L' B2 R U2 F2 D2 B2 R B' L' U2 L' R2 D2 F 
11. (10.40) R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 U' B U' B U2 B' U' B 
12. 14.66 F2 L' U F2 U' F2 L D B2 R2 D' L2 F2 L2 U R2 F2 U' 
13. 13.55 B2 D2 U2 L U2 L2 R U2 L F2 D U2 L U L' D L U' 
14. 15.05 D2 F2 R2 U' F2 D F2 R2 U2 L2 U L U2 R D' R' D L F2 R' 
15. (DNF(10.60)) L' R2 D2 R' B2 L D2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D' B2 D L' R' U' L' U 
16. (10.35) F' L U2 F' U2 F L F2 L2 U2 F' U2 D2 R2 B R2 D2 F' 
17. 12.60 U2 F' D2 F2 R2 F' R2 F U2 B' D2 U F' D U2 L2 D' B' U 
18. 16.28 R2 D2 F2 D' R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U R2 F D' F' U2 L2 D2 F' U' F 
19. 18.81 L' D' L D' R' B2 R F2 D R2 D' L2 U B2 L2 D R2 D2 
20. 18.10 D F2 L2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 U B2 U F' L2 U R2 B' D2 U B' 
21. 16.64 U' F U F B2 U' F2 U F' U2 B' U2 B' R2 D2 F D2 R2 F2 
22. 16.03 F2 L U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 L2 R B2 F' U2 F2 R B2 R' D2 F' 
23. 20.39 U2 R B2 R D2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 U2 F' L' B2 L2 B2 L' B2 F' 
24. 21.10 R' B2 L' B2 R F2 D2 R F2 L2 D2 F D2 L' F R' D2 F2 L F 
25. 15.13 D2 R2 U F2 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 F2 U2 L D2 L2 F2 U L' U2 B2 R' 
26. 11.49 D2 L' F2 D2 F2 R D2 L' F2 L2 R' F' D2 R D2 R' F 
27. 15.61 U' L2 U R2 U' R2 F2 D' F2 L2 F' D F2 L2 R2 U L2 R2 F' 
28. 13.46 F U2 D2 R' B R' L2 B R2 D2 L' U2 F2 R' F2 B2 R2 B2 R' 
29. 15.26 R' U2 L2 D2 F2 L D2 R' U2 F2 R U B2 F2 R' D2 L2 R' D 
30. 14.04 U R' F2 D2 F2 D2 R D L2 U F2 U2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D' F2 
31. 12.63 R2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 U B2 U R2 B2 L' D2 U' B2 F2 R2 D R 
32. 14.59 U B2 L2 B2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 R2 U2 B D F2 L2 D' L2 D' B' U2 
33. 17.44 D2 U2 L R2 F2 L F2 R' D2 R' D2 U L U' L2 D2 U L U 
34. (DNF(16.10)) U2 F2 R2 F R2 B' L2 F U2 L2 R2 D F D R2 B2 U F U F' 
35. 12.36 U2 B' L2 U2 B2 D2 F2 R2 D2 B' U' L' R U2 L R' U' 
36. 16.54 U2 B2 L B2 R B2 D2 R' B2 D2 B2 D L' U' B2 U' L D L 
37. DNF(20.10) R2 D2 B L2 B' R2 B' U2 R2 U2 B R' U2 B L2 R' B' D2 R' F 
38. 15.13 B2 U2 L2 F2 U R2 D' R2 B2 R2 D B U' F' U R2 B' U' F' U2 
39. 19.25 R2 D' F2 L2 B2 U R2 D' U2 B2 L2 F R2 U' F' R2 D' F 
40. 13.59 U2 B2 R' U2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R F2 D R' D' B2 L U' F2 U 
41. 11.26 U B R2 B' R2 U R2 F U2 D2 L2 U2 F' U2 B D2 B' 
42. 15.23 R2 D' R2 B2 F2 U' R2 U R2 B2 F2 R U2 R' D R U2 R' 
43. 13.29 L U2 R D2 B2 F2 R' F2 R2 D2 U2 F' R' F' R' F R2 F' R' 
44. 14.01 U' L2 B U' F2 U B D2 R2 F2 D L2 D L2 B2 U' 
45. 15.94 L2 F2 U' L2 D F2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 R D' U L2 R' D U' R' D' 
46. 10.96 D' F' B D F B' D F2 D2 R2 U2 D2 B U2 D2 R2 D2 F2 
47. 18.45 D2 F' R2 U2 R2 U2 F' R U2 F2 L' D2 L' D2 L2 D2 B2 L' 
48. DNF(15.63) U' B2 U R2 F2 U' L2 U L2 F2 R2 F L2 U' L2 B2 U F' 
49. DNF(14.65) F2 R' F2 R' U2 L' F2 L' D2 F2 L' B' D2 F2 R2 B' D2 L2 F' 
50. 16.46 D' F2 D2 L2 D' F2 R2 U F2 U' L2 F' L2 D L2 U' B2 D' U F' 
51. 25.68 U2 R2 F D2 L2 B' D2 R2 D2 B F' U B R2 B' R2 B D2 B' U' 
52. 14.63 L2 R2 D2 F D2 B U2 L2 F R2 F D F R2 F' R2 D B F 
53. 12.91 R2 D R2 F2 L2 D R2 D2 L2 R2 D' L D2 U L' D2 U' L' F2 
54. 17.13 F U' F' D R2 D F U' R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 B L2 U2 
55. 13.96 R U' B2 R' D' B2 R' F2 U' R2 U' R2 D2 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 
56. 16.36 D2 B L2 F U2 B' L2 R2 B U2 L F' L2 D2 B' D2 L' U2 
57. 17.76 F' D' F' B2 D' B R2 B L2 U L2 U F2 D B2 U2 B2 U' 
58. DNF(18.79) B2 F2 R' U2 B2 R' F2 L' D2 F2 R2 F' R B' D2 B R' F' R' 
59. 15.46 U2 F' L2 F L2 D2 L2 F L2 F L D2 B2 R B L' B U2 L 
60. 21.95 R2 F2 L2 B D2 B U2 R2 B' L2 B2 D' L2 D' U2 B' F' U' B' U 
61. 15.01 F2 D2 R2 F' L2 F' D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 R' F' R' U2 L2 R' B' R 
62. 14.84 R2 B D2 L2 U2 R2 F R2 B R2 U2 L' B F' R2 B' F L' F 
63. (DNF(15.66)) U F R2 U R2 U' F' D R2 F2 U B2 L2 F2 U B2 U2 
64. 15.23 F2 L2 U R2 B2 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 U R' U' R D U' F2 L' B2 L' 
65. 13.58 B2 U' F2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D R2 F2 D' F L2 D' R2 B D' U2 B' 
66. (9.69) F2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 F2 L' B2 U' B2 U L' U' L2 
67. 15.03 R2 U L2 D L2 D' R2 F2 D F' R B2 U B2 U' R' F' 
68. 19.04 U R2 B2 U2 F2 U L2 B2 U' F2 D' F D2 U' F D2 U F' U 
69. (DNF(15.90)) R2 B' L2 F R2 F' D2 B R2 U2 R2 U F' D2 R2 F R2 U' 
70. 13.93 F2 L2 U F2 U' F2 U L2 D F2 D' F L2 U' L2 B U F' U' B' 
71. 20.86 U' F2 D2 F2 U B2 L2 U L2 U2 B2 F R2 D' R2 D F D F2 
72. 26.09 R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 R U2 B2 F2 L F R' B2 R F' R2 
73. 16.23 L2 B2 D2 F2 D F2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 F' D' B' D F D' B' D' 
74. (10.26) F U2 L2 B' D2 F R2 F' D2 B F' U' F L2 F' L2 U L2 
75. 16.10 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 U D2 R U2 R' F2 R2 F2 R U2 R D2 
76. 13.35 D F2 R L2 B2 R U' D2 R2 U2 D2 R' B2 R F2 B2 R2 B2 
77. 15.60 F2 R2 D' B2 D' F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D' L D U2 L' D B2 F2 R' 
78. (10.66) D B2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 B2 R2 U' B' D2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 F' 
79. 14.21 R2 F2 L2 B2 D F2 U' R2 D' U2 B2 R' U' F2 U F2 R' D 
80. 14.91 F2 D2 U2 L U2 R' B2 D2 L F2 L2 D R U2 R' D' R 
81. 20.11 U2 F' U2 F D2 B' R2 B L2 U2 L2 R' B F' R2 B' F R' 
82. 16.03 B R2 D F2 B D' L2 B' L2 U R2 D L2 U2 R2 U F2 R2 
83. 14.09 B' U2 B2 R2 D2 U2 B D2 R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U2 B U' R2 B' U' F' 
84. 20.85 F D2 L2 R2 F R2 D2 F' D2 B L2 D' B U' L2 U B' D' 
85. 15.76 F U2 L2 U2 B' U2 F L2 U2 L2 B U' F D F2 U F' D' 
86. 18.09 B D' F2 B D' F2 B' D' L2 F' U2 R2 D2 F U2 F D2 L2 B 
87. 17.24 D2 R2 B' L2 B L2 F U2 B2 F U2 L' B' F2 R2 U2 F D2 R U2 
88. 17.21 F2 D F2 L2 U' R2 D F2 U2 F2 U R' D R2 D L2 R' D' U2 R 
89. 22.10 D2 F' D2 F2 R2 B R2 F2 U2 R2 B U B2 L' U' R' B2 R' U L 
90. 20.40 R F2 R D2 L2 B2 L' F2 D2 U2 R2 D' B2 R' D' L2 B2 L' D 
91. 19.89 R2 D R2 D' B2 U L2 F2 U' R2 F2 R F2 R2 U L2 U' B2 R 
92. (DNF(20.78)) F2 U R U2 D2 F2 B2 L' U R2 D2 L2 F2 D R2 U' B2 L2 D2 
93. 13.04 B2 L2 R2 F' L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F L' B R2 B2 R2 B L' R2 
94. 17.53 U B2 R U B2 L U R B2 U2 D2 R U2 L' F2 D2 R2 U2 
95. 15.95 D' F2 L2 D R2 D B2 F2 R2 B2 U2 F' D L2 B2 F U2 L2 D B 
96. 11.71 D F2 U2 F2 L2 U B2 D' L2 B2 U2 L B2 D B2 D' L B2 U' 
97. 15.90 D' R2 D' U2 B2 U L2 D' B2 R2 U2 R' F2 R2 D R' F2 D' R' U' 
98. 18.91 B2 R2 U R2 D' R2 B2 D' L2 F2 L2 F' D F D U' B' L2 B 
99. 14.81 R' U' R2 D R2 U R L2 F2 L2 D' F2 L2 D' F2 L2 D L2 
100. 13.51 U2 F2 L2 B D2 R2 B U2 R2 B' L F' D2 L' B' D2 L U2


----------



## JemFish (May 18, 2015)

First BLD attempts in a month (or so) and got two straight successes. My success rate is pretty...bad...so that was nice.


----------



## cmhardw (May 18, 2015)

slinky773 said:


> Did this in school. By approximations from classmates, it was about 2 minutes memo and 50 seconds execution in front of the class. Memo wasn't filmed.
> 
> I'm just glad I didn't get a DNF, or else it would be really embarrassing…



Very cool! Nicely done under pressure, looks like the class loved it!


----------



## Keroma12 (May 18, 2015)

Official 3 BLD mean: 3:02.81, 3:04.59, 4:04.67 = *3:24.02*.
On the last solve I thought I had a memo mistake and spent a minute trying to figure it out, only to realize it wasn't a mistake after all. So it could have been better, but still really happy. It's 8th in Canada too.


----------



## newtonbase (May 18, 2015)

Meneghetti said:


> *Corners-only* Happy with the sub10!
> 
> number of times: 91/100
> best time: 9.69
> ...



Very impressive.


----------



## Ollie (May 19, 2015)

4:01.93[1:40] - f' d2 l2 d2 f D' d b R U' F2 U2 F' r2 l L' U' l' F2 u2 B2 F' u' R' D2 L d2 R D' F' r' U' b u2 b2 f U' l2 d' u2 r2 f d2 f' L' b2 d B' D U2 F2 R b R L f R D2 d2 B

Easy scramble and not even UWR, but it had all parities so still pretty good. I also had to do some damage control for missing out a letter pair during centers, but yeah, one-passing memo is the way forward.


----------



## cashis (May 19, 2015)

I understand OP. accomplishment.


----------



## Iggy (May 19, 2015)

I did some 3BLD today, managed to get a 40.xx avg5 gj


----------



## newtonbase (May 19, 2015)

Edges only in 2:23 using OP. This is very good for me. Add my edges only to my corners only and I'm sub 4 mins but we know it doesn't work that way. I'm hoping that with hard work this week I might get 2 chances at a successful solve at WGC.


----------



## tseitsei (May 19, 2015)

Some awesome 4BLD practise :tu

PB ao5 and mo3 and very fast single also 

number of times: 5/6
best time: 3:21.67
worst time: 4:12.72

current mo3: DNF (σ = 228.63)
best mo3: 3:37.31 (σ = 13.80)

current avg5: 3:54.32 (σ = 16.15)
best avg5: 3:43.98 (σ = 3.32)

Also even the slowest attempt was faster than NR


----------



## Meneghetti (May 20, 2015)

My second best single!

28.84[12.60] D2 F' L2 F' D2 U2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D' U B' R2 D' L2 D R B' F' 

Buffers: UBL and DF / Speffz

[R, U' L' U] // MN
[R; D2, R U2 R'] // SW
[D R D', L2] // PU

[U; M', U2] // DB
[U'; L2, U' M' U] // GQ
[Uw' R; U M' U', R] // LO
[x: M D M', U2] // CR
[M; U R U', M] // JS

67 STM / 16.24 = 4.13tps


----------



## Berd (May 20, 2015)

slinky773 said:


> Did this in school. By approximations from classmates, it was about 2 minutes memo and 50 seconds execution in front of the class. Memo wasn't filmed.
> 
> I'm just glad I didn't get a DNF, or else it would be really embarrassing…



Hahha, v.cool!


----------



## SirWaffle (May 20, 2015)

still not sub 40 but I'll take it

1. 43.33 F B' L' U L2 U' D2 B' R F2 U F2 D F2 U L2 F2 R2 U2 F2


----------



## jamessorsona (May 21, 2015)

As a beginner, sub-2 was the best accomplishment so far. 1:41.18 PB


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 21, 2015)

8:22.61 4bld edges and corners. Now I solved each piece type and can to for my this full attempt 
Maybe this evening, and maybe sub20, because my brain adapted to a more information because of MBLD (6 cubes)


----------



## Wilhelm (May 21, 2015)

You don't need to store that much information for a 4BLD ^^


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 21, 2015)

Wilhelm said:


> You don't need to store that much information for a 4BLD ^^


I know that  it's roughly about 2 1/2 cubes, a bit less maybe


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 21, 2015)

Wat. 

17:11 4BLD First success, third attempt, easy scramble, also on cam, will probably upload this. The reaction was insane xD

U2 F2 Uw' D2 F2 Uw F U D2 Uw2 L' B2 R Fw2 B2 L2 Rw R Fw2 F B' D2 R2 F Fw L' U' F2 D2 F2 Rw2 D2 Rw R2 U Rw' L2 Fw' Rw2 Fw


----------



## tseitsei (May 21, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Wat.
> 
> 17:11 4BLD First success, third attempt, easy scramble, also on cam, will probably upload this. The reaction was insane xD
> 
> U2 F2 Uw' D2 F2 Uw F U D2 Uw2 L' B2 R Fw2 B2 L2 Rw R Fw2 F B' D2 R2 F Fw L' U' F2 D2 F2 Rw2 D2 Rw R2 U Rw' L2 Fw' Rw2 Fw



Nicely done :tu


----------



## Goosly (May 21, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> 4BLD First success, third attempt



success on 3th attempt = GJ


----------



## Iggy (May 23, 2015)

7:22.35 Uw L2 D' Lw' R2 Bw F2 B2 Lw2 Rw L' B2 Bw2 Rw2 Bw' Fw L Uw' Rw2 L2 F2 Rw' B2 L2 Dw2 Uw' R Rw U Fw2 F R' U' Dw' D2 Lw D F' U2 F' Rw2 D L2 D2 Lw2 D' Bw2 R2 U F2 Dw2 Lw' Uw' B' Uw' D Bw' Dw2 Bw' U

Execution was pretty smooth except for a pop that took ~10 seconds to fix


----------



## ollicubes (May 23, 2015)

4BLD pb 3:12.796 [1:4x.yz]
Around 1:30 execution!! 
I don't post the scramble because looks like it was mis-scramble... It wasn't that lucky scramble thought


----------



## Iggy (May 23, 2015)

ollicubes said:


> 4BLD pb 3:12.796 [1:4x.yz]
> Around 1:30 execution!!
> I don't post the scramble because looks like it was mis-scramble... It wasn't that lucky scramble thought



Nice!


----------



## Berd (May 23, 2015)

9:41.08 [4:54.xx] 4BLD PB! Yey!


----------



## Iggy (May 23, 2015)

Berd said:


> 9:41.08 [4:54.xx] 4BLD PB! Yey!



Nice!


----------



## newtonbase (May 23, 2015)

Berd said:


> 9:41.08 [4:54.xx] 4BLD PB! Yey!



Gj


----------



## tseitsei (May 23, 2015)

ollicubes said:


> 4BLD pb 3:12.796 [1:4x.yz]
> Around 1:30 execution!!
> I don't post the scramble because looks like it was mis-scramble... It wasn't that lucky scramble thought



Wow! Now I'm a little worried...


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 23, 2015)

ollicubes said:


> 4BLD pb 3:12.796 [1:4x.yz]
> Around 1:30 execution!!
> I don't post the scramble because looks like it was mis-scramble... It wasn't that lucky scramble thought



Nice!


----------



## ollicubes (May 23, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> Wow! Now I'm a little worried...




Don't be.


----------



## tseitsei (May 23, 2015)

ollicubes said:


> Don't be.



Why wouldn't I be if you get times like that?


----------



## TDM (May 23, 2015)

Rubik's cube blindfolded
23-May-2015 13:18:30 - 19:53:05

Mean: DNF
Average: DNF
Best time: 1:25.09
Median: 2:01.38
Worst time: DNF
Standard deviation: 13.53

Best average of 5: 1:49.67
2-6 - 1:59.06 1:43.96 (1:25.09) 1:45.98 (2:01.80)

1. 2:01.38 U2 R2 U' L2 U L2 U F2 D' R2 U2 L B2 D L2 F' R' F2 R U F2
2. 1:59.06 B2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 U' L' D2 B' R' L D' U2 L' U' F' D
3. 1:43.96 D' R2 B2 U' L2 U L2 U' F2 L2 F2 R' B' F2 U' F2 D U' F' R F'
4. 1:25.09 B2 D' R2 L2 D' R2 D2 B2 U R2 U R' F' R' L' B2 L' B D L2 D' U'
5. 1:45.98 L2 B2 R2 U' R2 D' B2 U F2 D2 R2 B R' F' D2 R' B2 F D L'
6. 2:01.80 U' R2 U F2 U F2 L2 F2 D L2 F' U F R F D' B U2 F2 U'
7. DNF D B2 F2 D2 R2 U R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 R B L2 D2 B' U R L' D F' U
8. 2:06.93 R2 D U B2 U2 F2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' R B' R L' F U' L' F' R' L2 U
9. DNF L2 B2 U' R2 B2 D' U B2 D2 U' F2 L' F D' R2 B2 U R' L B' F'

I've only ever had three Mo3s before this 

1:25.09 single PB, 1:38.34 Mo3 PB, and Ao5 PB is above.


----------



## tseitsei (May 23, 2015)

ollicubes said:


> 4BLD pb 3:12.796 [1:4x.yz]
> Around 1:30 execution!!
> I don't post the scramble because looks like it was mis-scramble... It wasn't that lucky scramble thought



Tried to beat this. Couldn't.

Best I got was this:
3:27.91[1:27.65], 3:39.96[1:32.27], 3:55.07[1:25.27]

3:27.91[1:27.65] was the best single I got also...

Nice mo3 tough  My accuracy is quite good ATM

Conclusion: My execution is utterly too slow.


----------



## ollicubes (May 23, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> Tried to beat this. Couldn't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice mo3! Oh, your accuracy is lot's of better than mine.


----------



## jamessorsona (May 24, 2015)

MBLD 2/2 6:12.87 as a beginner it's good enough for me


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 24, 2015)

Finally! sub15 4bld, second success, ~9th attempt, on cam aswell
memo: 8:42

12:58.98 Rw' U' Uw' Fw' B' D2 B2 U' B2 R' F2 L F Rw F2 Uw2 B2 Fw' U B' Fw2 R' Fw Rw' B2 Fw' U L2 R' F' Rw2 Fw2 U Rw2 F Rw' F U2 Uw' Fw


----------



## Iggy (May 24, 2015)

1. 6:53.90 Dw' U' R L Lw' U2 Rw' B D U Fw' Rw2 F2 Lw L' Uw2 U F D2 L2 U' R F2 U2 D Uw2 Dw' B' Lw2 Uw' Dw' Lw Uw' U' Fw' Rw' B Bw F R Fw' B2 F' Bw Rw' Uw Rw' Lw2 B' Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 B L Bw F Fw2 B' U' D 

Decent. My execution is still slow though

Also I think it's time I start working on my memo


----------



## tseitsei (May 24, 2015)

1. 3:31.64[1:36.70] R r2 F D2 u2 F r' F' B L D U L f2 D' u' R U' F' r2 f2 L' U' f' U' F' R U2 u' R2 u2 L2 R' F r' f' F D f2 B2 

Time was quite good. Memo was slow.

But the real accomplishment here is the sub-2 execution :tu

If I could just get my execution to be sub-2 consistently... My memo is already usually 1:2x and good solves even 1:1x so I would be quite close to 3 minutes already. I just keep having these stupid recall issues especially during centers...


----------



## Goosly (May 24, 2015)

Got a 4BLD mean in comp: 7:36.53, 7:26.63, 6:42.25


----------



## h2f (May 24, 2015)

Got a 4bld after over 20 dnfs. 14:xx. Safe memo in 8:xx.


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 25, 2015)

6BLD in 19:32. 3rd in the world, but had really bad pauses.


----------



## Cale S (May 25, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> 6BLD in 19:32. 3rd in the world, but had really bad pauses.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36bBwA8zCfg



nice, sub-me :tu
I need to try this again


----------



## tseitsei (May 26, 2015)

Average of 5: 38.79
*1. (29.88) L2 U2 L F2 R' B2 L U2 L' U2 B2 F D2 R' B2 R' D F L' D' U 
2. 37.06 F2 U F2 L2 U R2 D' B2 D U' F2 R F R2 B2 R2 U2 L B2 U' L' 
3. 40.49 L2 U2 B2 U B2 L2 U2 R2 D L2 U2 B L B2 L2 R' B2 U' F2 U2 R *
4. (41.92) D' L2 D' B L F2 D' F R' F U R2 F2 U2 B2 D B2 D2 B2 R2 U' 
5. 38.83 D L2 D2 F2 D R2 U F2 D F2 U2 B L U B F' U F R' D2 L' 

First 3 make a PB mo3 35.81 

And FINALLY sub-30 single!!  Happy 

reconstruction of the single:


Spoiler



1. (29.88) L2 U2 L F2 R' B2 L U2 L' U2 B2 F D2 R' B2 R' D F L' D' U 

10/6

*Memo*
edges: VJ YI AB CH UO
corners: Ke-Ti-Pi-Ra-Wa-Sa

*Execution*
corners:
[D' : R U2 R'] 8/8
[R' D2 R : U2] 8/16
U x' [U' R' U : L2] x U' 10/26

edges:
L U (M' D2 M D2) U' L' 8/34
R2 L' (U' M' U2 M U') R2 L 9/43
[M D2 M' : U'] 8/51
[M2 : B' R B] 8/59
B [U' L2 U : M2] B' 8/67


----------



## newtonbase (May 26, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> Average of 5: 38.79
> *1. (29.88) L2 U2 L F2 R' B2 L U2 L' U2 B2 F D2 R' B2 R' D F L' D' U
> 2. 37.06 F2 U F2 L2 U R2 D' B2 D U' F2 R F R2 B2 R2 U2 L B2 U' L'
> 3. 40.49 L2 U2 B2 U B2 L2 U2 R2 D L2 U2 B L B2 L2 R' B2 U' F2 U2 R *
> ...



Good job


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (May 26, 2015)

First blind success at comp yay (wgc 2015). In first round I got 4:07, second solve I dnfed because I tried to do a comm and failed. Third was a DNS. In finals I just misremembered the first solve and got a 3:59 the second.


----------



## Sessinator (May 26, 2015)

Random orientation, but no blindfold donning. 

6'|10
23.75 B2 L F2 R' F2 R2 B2 L' B2 R' D2 B' U' B2 L D2 R U F2 R D2


----------



## darckhitet (May 26, 2015)

Just solved cross blindfolded


----------



## Wilhelm (May 26, 2015)

Just got a 53.66 Ao5 for Corner Blind. Dunno if that's good or not... wanna get sub 2


----------



## Sessinator (May 27, 2015)

More 3BLD. 

Avg5: 32.78
1. 31.65	U R2 F D' U B' D2 L' D' F D2 L2 B2 L B R U' D' F2 R F' B' L' U2 R'
2. 34.79	F2 B U2 L' F' B' R B2 U2 B2 R2 L2 U B2 L2 R B2 L2 F2 R' D2 U2 F D2 L2
3. 31.90	F' B' L' R' B' F U2 L' B' F2 R' B2 U B2 F U' R2 D2 B2 D2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L
4. (DNF)	B' U2 L2 F' D' F2 L' F2 B' U' B' U D R U2 L D' L2 D2 B2 D R' F2 R2 U
5. (30.02)	F B2 R2 U D B2 L2 R F D2 R' D L R D2 B2 L2 B2 D B' F2 D2 B D' L'


----------



## JamesDanko (May 27, 2015)

I don't feel nearly as experienced, t I did just get a first OP 2x2 solve, 3:47.3x!


----------



## Cale S (May 28, 2015)

yay 4BLD pb's

2:16.09 single (first sub-NAR lol)
2:49.26 mo3
2:51.58 avg5

2:48.76, 2:54.84, 3:20.54, 2:51.15, 2:16.09


Spoiler



1. 2:48.76 (1st scramble of weekly comp)
2. 2:54.84 (2nd scramble of weekly comp)
3. (3:20.54) (3rd scramble of weekly comp)
4. 2:51.15 D2 L Uw' Rw U Uw2 F' R2 B' Rw L U D2 Uw' R2 F2 R2 B L' F' U' D F2 R2 F' R Fw F' B Uw' L' Fw Rw' Uw B2 Rw' L R2 B Uw' 
5. (2:16.09) Fw F2 Rw' L2 R D' Rw2 L F R F' L' B2 D' Uw' R2 L' Rw' B F Uw' B' L R' D2 Fw D2 Rw B' F' D B' D Uw' Fw' L' U' D' Fw2 F2 (I think I misscrambled on this one, the scramble I had was 16/22/4' which is nice but not insanely lucky)


also, it's been exactly 1 year since my first 5BLD success


----------



## tseitsei (May 28, 2015)

Got some more sub-2 4BLD executions as well as few sub-3:30 solves (4BLD of course)


----------



## WayneMigraine (May 29, 2015)

1:41, first sub 1:50 solve with an edge commutator in it! (just a two flip though)


----------



## newtonbase (May 30, 2015)

Corners only PB of 1.19ish while sleep deprived and at least half drunk.


----------



## Iggy (May 30, 2015)

Cale S said:


> yay 4BLD pb's
> 
> 2:16.09 single (first sub-NAR lol)
> 2:49.26 mo3
> ...



Nice single :tu


----------



## Cale S (May 30, 2015)

3BLD with socks on hands
1:17.96, DNF, 1:06.46, 1:13.48, 1:20.05

3BLD without socks on hands
40.37 mo3
42.02 avg5 (not pb)
49.23 avg12 (finally unofficial SR lol)

55.22, 48.56, 43.47, 47.23, DNF, 42.07, 39.77, 39.28, DNF, 52.37, 43.08, 57.71, 41.76, DNF, 51.55, 44.12, 46.96, 45.47, 1:01.68, 1:14.68, 38.88, 41.28, 41.65, 43.14, DNF

counting 1:01 and 1:14 in the avg12 


Iggy said:


> Nice single :tu


Thanks!


----------



## penguinz7 (May 30, 2015)

Cale S said:


> 3BLD with socks on hands
> 1:17.96, DNF, 1:06.46, 1:13.48, 1:20.05



wat


----------



## illius (May 30, 2015)

First corners only solve (OP). I still cannot deal with all scrambles, but I am getting there. At WGC, I couldn't do BLD, but I think that at my next competition, I might do it!


----------



## Berd (May 30, 2015)

4bld pb: 9:16.70

It's cool that I can stackmat it now


----------



## Iggy (May 30, 2015)

Berd said:


> 4bld pb: 9:16.70
> 
> It's cool that I can stackmat it now



Nice


----------



## tseitsei (May 30, 2015)

Berd said:


> 4bld pb: 9:16.70
> 
> It's cool that I can stackmat it now



GJ  Next stackmat 5BLD


----------



## Meneghetti (May 30, 2015)

3BLD mo3 and avg5 PB!

best mo3: 35.37 (σ = 3.92)
best avg5: 37.70 (σ = 1.88)


Spoiler



Average of 5: 37.70
1. (31.34[13.85]) R2 D' B2 U2 L2 D' L2 U F2 U' B U' L B U2 R' U' F' D2 R2 F 
2. 39.18[13.81] L2 U B U2 B' R2 B' U2 L' U' B2 U F2 D' F2 B2 D F2 D' L2 
3. 35.58[13.65] D U B2 U2 F2 R2 D' B2 U' L2 U2 F L' D2 U' F' L2 U' R2 B' U 
4. 38.33[14.55] D L2 D' R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D U2 R2 B' D2 F' D B' L B' R' F U'
5. (46.16[17.35]) L2 D' B2 D L2 U B2 U2 L2 R2 U2 R U' F' U' B' D R' F2 U' R2


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 30, 2015)

1:39 PB avg5! First avg5 without DNFs. But I still don't have a avg12. But memo gets slowly better (55 sec.)


----------



## Hari (May 31, 2015)

14:58 5BLD NR.. Was a terrible solve both in memo and exec and was surprised that it was even right


----------



## Cale S (May 31, 2015)

starting to practice 5BLD again
5:37.42 [1:50], 6:45.10 [2:25], 5:14.07 [1:56], DNF, 5:22.72 [1:59] = 5:55.08 avg5

first avg5 in a while
too bad about the counting 6:45, at least my memo is improving (even though it's my execution that really needs to improve)


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 31, 2015)

Cale S said:


> starting to practice 5BLD again
> 5:37.42 [1:50], 6:45.10 [2:25], 5:14.07 [1:56], DNF, 5:22.72 [1:59] = 5:55.08 avg5
> 
> first avg5 in a while
> too bad about the counting 6:45, at least my memo is improving (even though it's my execution that really needs to improve)


Gogogo WR. When's your next 5BLD comp?


----------



## Cale S (May 31, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> Gogogo WR. When's your next 5BLD comp?



I was thinking it was Nationals until I saw this: http://www.cubingusa.com/fantabulousminnesota2015/index.php
I'm also going for MBLD NAR since I bought more cubes, soon I'll do my first attempt at 23 cubes


----------



## Berd (May 31, 2015)

Cale S said:


> I was thinking it was Nationals until I saw this: http://www.cubingusa.com/fantabulousminnesota2015/index.php
> I'm also going for MBLD NAR since I bought more cubes, tomorrow I'll do my first attempt at 23 cubes



Gogogo mbld!


----------



## Keroma12 (Jun 1, 2015)

First sub-2!

1:58.44 - B2 R2 B' U2 L2 D2 R2 U2 F' U2 F2 L' R2 B' U' B' D B' D2 L' F

I've had about 10 solves between 2:00 and 2:04 before this (all successes), and my fastest DNF is 2:04.


----------



## josh42732 (Jun 1, 2015)

New PB!! 2:19.68!!
Scramble: D B2 U' B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U' B2 D2 R' B' L' B R' F R2 U F2 x2 
I just threw the cube up in the air for random orientation like I always do and that's where the x2 comes from.

I have been getting more successes recently and hopefully will eventually get sub-2 or sub-1 or even start learning 4BLD soon!!

Also, does anybody know how to copy the scramble directly from Prisma Puzzle Timer instead of manually typing it out? That would be awesome.


----------



## Hari (Jun 1, 2015)

Wound up as National Champion in 3 and 5BLD. Feels good to finally get some solves close to my home times. Happy with the 40.64 3BLD which was the clincher in the finals. The 14:58 5BLD was a terrible solve and was very surprised that it was not a DNF. Still taking it though.. Hope I complete a success in all BLD events with 4BLD at my next comp.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 1, 2015)

Hari said:


> Wound up as National Champion in 3 and 5BLD. Feels good to finally get some solves close to my home times. Happy with the 40.64 3BLD which was the clincher in the finals. The 14:58 5BLD was a terrible solve and was very surprised that it was not a DNF. Still taking it though.. Hope I complete a success in all BLD events with 4BLD at my next comp.


Good job dude


----------



## Iggy (Jun 1, 2015)

Hari said:


> Wound up as National Champion in 3 and 5BLD. Feels good to finally get some solves close to my home times. Happy with the 40.64 3BLD which was the clincher in the finals. The 14:58 5BLD was a terrible solve and was very surprised that it was not a DNF. Still taking it though.. Hope I complete a success in all BLD events with 4BLD at my next comp.



Nice  Now we both have slow official 5BLD successes


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 1, 2015)

1. 3:02.59[1:21.15] r R u R2 r2 F' U u F' D' f' L2 F B R' r L2 U' r2 B F' r L D2 U F2 U' u L u' f F2 L2 U L2 u' D F2 L' D' 

4BLD PB!! Awesome!  

So close to sub-3 tough...

Fast memo and PB execution by alot... ~1:40 sub-2 execution is still rare for me. Also it had PLL parity so would have been sub-3 without that :/


Also had a 3:07 DNF by a few edges because I recalled 2 words in wrong order. I'm getting faster again. So YAY!


----------



## Hari (Jun 2, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> Good job dude


Thanks!



Iggy said:


> Nice  Now we both have slow official 5BLD successes


Haha yeah.. Was really hoping to do well in 4BLD though.. 1 DNF was just a 2 center swap, other was 3 cycle of corners and 3rd was some random stuff. Best was 4:27.. Oh well, I guess I'll break NR next comp  (Abhijeet smashed the previous NR by more than 2 minutes.. It's 4:24 now)


----------



## Cale S (Jun 2, 2015)

5BLD - 4:49.36 [2:02]
second sub-5, pb for execution
two solves before this was 5:14.31 (first attempt of the day) and the one right before had 1:43 memo but I did one U move wrong during wings so it was a DNF


Spoiler



all these solves were done past midnight so I guess that shows I can still do 5BLD when I'm tired
also, today's the last day of school for me so starting tomorrow I can do more practicing for my next comp


----------



## the super cuber (Jun 2, 2015)

Really happy to have become the Indian National Champion for Multi Blind and also broken the national record with 17/18 in 56:44 at Indian Nationals 2015!! 

I needed one more cube to get the Asian Record but while picking up a cube my hand hit another cube and changed its orientation. But still I'm really happy with this result as I am now 17th in the world for it (4th in Asia)

my second mbld attempt was only 2 hours after the first one, so I could only manage 15/20 in 55 minutes (which is pretty good for me considering I used all the same rooms I used 2 hours ago and still remembered most of the previous memo)

3x3 blindfolded went awesome, got a 45.96 single in the second round and a 57.34 mo3 which puts me second in India for 3bld mean! And fourth for single. Finished 3rd in the finals with a 52.62 solve.

Broke my official 4bld PB too by 4 seconds with a 8:40 success.

My Multi blind NR video and 3bld mean videos coming soon


----------



## Berd (Jun 2, 2015)

the super cuber said:


> Really happy to have become the Indian National Champion for Multi Blind and also broken the national record with 17/18 in 56:44 at Indian Nationals 2015!!
> 
> I needed one more cube to get the Asian Record but while picking up a cube my hand hit another cube and changed its orientation. But still I'm really happy with this result as I am now 17th in the world for it (4th in Asia)
> 
> ...



Awesome, gj!


----------



## Hari (Jun 2, 2015)

the super cuber said:


> Really happy to have become the Indian National Champion for Multi Blind and also broken the national record with 17/18 in 56:44 at Indian Nationals 2015!!
> 
> I needed one more cube to get the Asian Record but while picking up a cube my hand hit another cube and changed its orientation. But still I'm really happy with this result as I am now 17th in the world for it (4th in Asia)
> 
> ...



It's 5th now after I finally stopped my streak of failing in comps and big finals  VGJ nonetheless! After Kabyanil, you're probably NR2 for BLD sum of ranks now


----------



## newtonbase (Jun 2, 2015)

OP corners only in 1 minute. Nice consistent improvement.


----------



## h2f (Jun 2, 2015)

Nice. I've started to practice it 2 days ago (I've never done it earlier, just pracicted doing a lot of solves) and got avg around 43 seconds, with few 30's.


----------



## newtonbase (Jun 2, 2015)

I like doing it as it's quick and fairly easy. I really should be working on learning M2 but proper practice time is limited. All practice helps though.


----------



## penguinz7 (Jun 3, 2015)

3rd ever 3BLD Ao5!: 2:08.23

(DNF), (1:47.18), 1:52.39, 1:58.9, 2:33.4

Probably could have been sub 2, but I decided to go safe on the last one.


----------



## the super cuber (Jun 3, 2015)

Hari said:


> It's 5th now after I finally stopped my streak of failing in comps and big finals  VGJ nonetheless! After Kabyanil, you're probably NR2 for BLD sum of ranks now



oh yeah, I forgot to take your single into account  thanks!


----------



## the super cuber (Jun 3, 2015)

Berd said:


> Awesome, gj!



Thank you!


----------



## Cale S (Jun 4, 2015)

4BLD mo3 - 2:49.55
2:39.84, 3:05.82, 2:43.00

from the weekly comp
0.29 from pb, the 3:05 should've been way faster but I failed during wings so I had to do MJ TV VT JM TV MJ instead of just TV MJ lol


----------



## Hari (Jun 4, 2015)

4BLD PB.. Should have been an easy sub3, but I had to do VC XE EX CV WR VC XE instead of just doing WR VC XE for wings 
3.07:57[1:19.02] Rw D Rw Uw' Rw2 D' B' U' F2 Fw R' B R' F' U B2 L2 F Rw2 R2 U' F2 U2 L' Uw' L' B2 Fw2 D2 Uw F Uw2 B2 U Fw' Uw2 Rw L' B U2


----------



## Meneghetti (Jun 5, 2015)

yay PB single!

26.90[11.30] B R2 D2 B U2 B U2 B L2 D2 F' U' L F' R' U2 L' R2 B' D F2 


Spoiler



Buffers: UBL and DF

[L D2 L', U'] // TD
[R2, U' L' U] // PN
D [R' F' R2 R F, U2] D' // UC

y [D, M' U M] y' // VQ
x [U R2 U', M'] x' // TI
x' U' [R', U' M2 U] U x' // GW
[L', U M2 U'] // LD
[U M' U', R] // MP

71 STM / 15.6s = 4.55tps


----------



## newtonbase (Jun 5, 2015)

OP corners only PB 51s.


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 5, 2015)

3rd best ever 

3:10.34[1:20.17] r L R U' B' D' r2 F' L2 U' L' D L' D' U2 u' f2 u' f2 u' r2 F2 D u' r2 L2 B' r B R B' D2 F' r2 L' R' U2 L' R2 D2


----------



## Hari (Jun 6, 2015)

4BLD PB by 10 seconds! First sub3 and sub AsR too! Definitely the most excited I have got for a PB, pity it wasn't on cam
2:57.84[1:27.96] F2 Fw R L Uw' B L F R Uw' B' U' Rw' F' B2 Uw2 B' F D2 Fw F B' Uw B2 R' Fw2 U2 L' B Rw D Uw Fw2 D Uw R' L2 U2 Fw' F2

Edit: PB ao5 too.. Got a bit tired at the end, so had many memo lapses. 
Ao5: 3:56.60
3:15.68[1:30.99] U D' Uw B Rw2 Uw' B2 R L2 Fw' U' B' Uw2 B' Rw' U Fw' Uw2 L2 Rw U B' L' R2 D' R' Rw B' D2 Uw Fw2 Uw D2 Fw2 B2 F2 U Rw2 L' Uw2 
2. (DNF(4:11.89)[1:50.77]) Fw' L' F' R B Fw' R' U2 Fw2 R B' Rw' L2 F2 B Rw2 Uw2 L2 B' U' D' F2 U Rw2 R' D2 R Rw' Uw F' U' L2 Fw' L Rw D F2 Fw D2 L' 
3. (2:57.84[1:27.96]) F2 Fw R L Uw' B L F R Uw' B' U' Rw' F' B2 Uw2 B' F D2 Fw F B' Uw B2 R' Fw2 U2 L' B Rw D Uw Fw2 D Uw R' L2 U2 Fw' F2 
4. 4:21.88[1:27.68] R' F L D2 Fw' Rw' B' Uw F' U Fw2 F' L2 Uw D U2 L' Fw D' F R' B' Fw2 Rw' B Rw' Fw2 Uw' F Fw Uw' R Fw Uw' L F U F' B L2 
5. 4:12.23[1:35.65] F2 R L2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw B2 Rw' U2 R' D2 U2 Fw F B2 U2 R2 Fw2 L' B2 F' R' F2 L2 Fw Uw' R' Uw' Fw2 R' Rw2 Fw R2 Uw' Fw2 U' L2 R' Rw' F'


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 6, 2015)

Hari said:


> 4BLD PB by 10 seconds! First sub3 and sub AsR too! Definitely the most excited I have got for a PB, pity it wasn't on cam
> 2:57.84[1:27.96] F2 Fw R L Uw' B L F R Uw' B' U' Rw' F' B2 Uw2 B' F D2 Fw F B' Uw B2 R' Fw2 U2 L' B Rw D Uw Fw2 D Uw R' L2 U2 Fw' F2


Very nice. Congrats!


----------



## Berd (Jun 6, 2015)

Hari said:


> 4BLD PB by 10 seconds! First sub3 and sub AsR too! Definitely the most excited I have got for a PB, pity it wasn't on cam
> 2:57.84[1:27.96] F2 Fw R L Uw' B L F R Uw' B' U' Rw' F' B2 Uw2 B' F D2 Fw F B' Uw B2 R' Fw2 U2 L' B Rw D Uw Fw2 D Uw R' L2 U2 Fw' F2


Wow! Fast execution too! GJ!


----------



## Hari (Jun 6, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> Very nice. Congrats!


Thanks!



Berd said:


> Wow! Fast execution too! GJ!


Thanks! Yeah, my first sub 1:30 exec. It helped that I had zero pauses.. I don't think I can beat this for some time.. My memo can get faster still I hope


----------



## h2f (Jun 6, 2015)

I've made some edges practice with M2 - I've never done it before. First ao12 - 1:05.79. After a break I've made ao5 - 43.07.


----------



## Iggy (Jun 6, 2015)

Hari said:


> 4BLD PB by 10 seconds! First sub3 and sub AsR too! Definitely the most excited I have got for a PB, pity it wasn't on cam
> 2:57.84[1:27.96] F2 Fw R L Uw' B L F R Uw' B' U' Rw' F' B2 Uw2 B' F D2 Fw F B' Uw B2 R' Fw2 U2 L' B Rw D Uw Fw2 D Uw R' L2 U2 Fw' F2
> 
> Edit: PB ao5 too.. Got a bit tired at the end, so had many memo lapses.
> ...



Nice! Welcome to the sub 3 club


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 6, 2015)

Hari: GJ! Sub-3 is awesome achievement. I hope to get mine soon


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 6, 2015)

wat 3bld pb by 10 sec  but super easy scramble xD

1:04.92 [24 sec. memo] R2 F2 D F2 R2 U L2 F2 D F2 U F' L F R F' D' L B' U2, (8/8), 4 solved edges


----------



## newtonbase (Jun 6, 2015)

h2f said:


> I've made some edges practice with M2 - I've never done it before. First ao12 - 1:05.79. After a break I've made ao5 - 43.07.



Very good job. I'm just learning M2 so am a long way behind you.


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 6, 2015)

say wha?

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=974&cat=17&rnd=1

way to smash the NR ^^


----------



## Hari (Jun 6, 2015)

PB ao12: 38.61.. First sub 40 ao12.. Pretty consistent times. Easy scrambles for the most part
1. 35.19 R2 D2 R2 D R2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L' B2 R U B' L U' F U' L' F' 
2. (DNF(35.09)) D2 L' B2 L' D2 R' U2 L' D2 L2 D2 F' U' B2 D2 R D' L' D' U B 
3. 34.50 R2 B2 D' R2 U' B2 D L2 R2 F2 U2 R' D2 F L B' F2 U' L D R' 
4. 38.01 U' B2 U L2 D' L2 R2 U R2 F2 D2 B' D' R2 U2 L' D R D U R' 
5. 39.28 F' D2 B' U' D' R L' U L F' U2 R2 U' L2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 F2 U2 
6. 39.67 D U R2 U B2 U' R2 U2 L2 U B2 R' B' L2 F' R B D' U2 R F' 
7. 39.04 D2 U2 B2 F2 L2 R D2 L U2 F2 R' F L B' U' B L' U L' R' U' 
8. (32.04) F2 L2 B' R2 B' D2 U2 F2 U2 L2 R2 D' F2 U' L D' L F2 U2 R2 B 
9. 44.98 R D2 B2 R' F2 L' B2 L' B2 D2 R U F R B2 U' B2 D' L2 B' L 
10. 39.35 D' B2 D R2 U' R2 D F2 L2 R2 U2 F' D B' U2 B' L' F2 U' L2 U 
11. 42.68 F2 L2 B2 L2 U2 L R F' L D' B' U F2 R' D2 B' F2 
12. 33.44 F2 L2 D2 L2 R' B2 R' D2 R' D2 B2 F D' R2 D2 F2 L' U2 B R


----------



## Cale S (Jun 6, 2015)

3BLD mo3 - 40.05
38.91, 37.45, 43.80

4BLD with socks on hands - 4:51.85


ryanj92 said:


> say wha?
> 
> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=974&cat=17&rnd=1
> 
> way to smash the NR ^^



hehehe not even NAR

loljkgj


----------



## EMI (Jun 6, 2015)

Cale S said:


> hehehe not even NAR
> 
> loljkgj



Not even sub German NR


----------



## Iggy (Jun 6, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> say wha?
> 
> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=974&cat=17&rnd=1
> 
> way to smash the NR ^^



And I thought he didn't do big BLD anymore


----------



## Meneghetti (Jun 7, 2015)

3BLD corners-only

number of times: 47/50
best time: 7.84 PB
worst time: 24.81

best mo3: 11.65 (σ = 0.64)
best avg5: 12.42 (σ = 0.30) PB
best avg12: 13.20 (σ = 1.67) PB
best avg50: 14.60 (σ = 2.79) PB
session mean: 14.29


Spoiler



Session average: 14.60
1. 16.68[5.22] R' F2 U R F2 D R U' L2 B2 D' F2 U D L2 D' R2 B2 
2. 12.89[5.26] B2 R2 D R2 F2 D2 B2 D' R2 B2 F2 L' B2 D' L' U' B2 U' L 
3. (10.50[4.55]) B R2 D2 B2 D2 B L2 R2 B' D2 B D' F D' F2 D F D' L2 
4. 16.83[5.61] D2 R2 B R2 B U2 R2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D R2 F' L2 B2 F' U' L2 
5. 15.08[4.79] F' L2 F' U F R2 U2 D2 B U R2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U F2 R2 L2 D' 
6. 14.69[5.83] B2 U F2 U B2 R2 D2 F2 D2 F2 U2 F U2 F' R2 U' F U' F 
7. 11.36[4.38] U2 F' U2 B D2 B' R2 B' R2 D2 B2 U' B' L2 D' B U B2 D 
8. 12.71[4.44] L F B2 D2 F U2 R F L2 B2 U2 F2 D2 R2 D2 F' D2 
9. 12.94[4.90] F2 U2 B2 D2 F D2 F L2 R2 F2 L2 R B L2 B2 L2 B R U2 
10. 12.11[4.34] F' L2 F2 L2 U2 F' D2 L2 F' L2 U B2 F U B2 D2 F' U 
11. 12.43[5.33] B U2 D2 R U2 R' D2 B' L B2 U2 R B2 L' F2 L D2 F2 
12. 16.69[4.80] U2 R D2 R D2 F2 R B2 L F2 U' B2 R2 D' R F2 U2 R2 D 
13. 14.01[5.39] U2 F' D2 F U2 F' R2 F R2 F' D2 R F R2 F' R2 F R 
14. 13.19[5.19] D' B' U2 R2 B R2 D F L2 D2 L2 D2 B' D2 F' U2 R2 B 
15. (DNF(15.26)[4.73]) R2 B U2 B' F2 L2 F U2 L2 U2 B2 D B2 F' L2 F' R2 U F' 
16. (7.84[3.01]) U' F2 U B2 U F2 U B2 D2 F2 D2 B' U F2 U' B 
17. 14.50[5.54] F2 L2 U L2 R2 D' U R2 F2 U L' F2 L' U L2 D2 R U R' 
18. 14.13[4.99] L B2 D2 R U2 L' B2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U L' D2 L U' R 
19. 11.86[4.50] L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F' R2 B L2 R' B L B L B R' F 
20. 12.16[3.75] R D L2 D' R B2 D2 B2 U B2 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 
21. (10.93[4.16]) B2 U2 R U2 R U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U' R U' R2 U R U' 
22. 14.85[5.29] L2 B R2 B' D2 B R2 B' D2 L2 B2 R F' R' B' U2 F R' B' R' 
23. 18.94[9.70] U F D2 F' U B' L2 B' D2 B' U2 R2 U2 B' U2 F2 
24. 14.59[4.60] L2 U' B2 U R2 D L2 B2 R2 U' R2 B' U' F R2 F U B' R2 
25. 13.66[5.04] D2 B2 R D2 B2 R2 D2 B2 R' U2 L U' R' U L' U F2 L' F2 U 
26. 24.81[5.74] U B2 L2 D L2 F2 U2 L2 D F2 D2 R' F2 U2 R' B2 D2 R2 B2 L' 
27. 16.88[6.36] R2 B' F U2 F' L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 R2 U' B2 F U B2 D2 F' U 
28. 13.64[5.21] D R' L2 D' R L2 D F2 L2 F2 U2 R U2 L' D2 B2 L B2 
29. 14.21[5.88] L B' U2 L' F B2 D2 R' L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F R2 F D2 F U2 
30. 11.84[4.95] L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U' L2 U L2 D2 U' B L2 U' B' D' L2 D' B' U' 
31. 12.58[5.25] B2 U2 R B2 L F2 R' D2 B2 F2 L B' R2 D2 R2 D2 B' L' R' 
32. 13.35[4.94] F2 L2 B2 U' F2 D R2 D' U B2 U L F2 U' L2 U L2 F2 U' L 
33. 14.19[5.05] B2 R' D2 L' B2 U2 R2 D2 F2 R U2 B' U2 B' L' R' F R' F' 
34. 16.49[7.89] R2 D F2 R2 U F2 U2 F2 U R2 F2 L' U' R B2 R U L D' 
35. 12.20[5.20] R' F2 R B2 U2 R U2 R' F2 R B2 F' D2 L D2 F2 R F' R' 
36. 16.31[6.33] U' B2 L2 D' F2 D F2 D' B2 D B2 L' F2 D' F2 D L' U B2 
37. 12.26[5.14] D2 L' D2 L U2 L' B2 U2 F2 D2 R' U L B2 L' B2 U' F2 
38. 12.81[4.79] F2 D' U F2 L2 R2 D B2 F2 L2 D F U' B2 U F L2 
39. 13.40[4.90] B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F' R2 F U2 B2 L2 R' B' F L2 D2 B' U2 F L' 
40. (DNF(15.23)[5.53]) D2 B2 D' F2 D L2 U' L2 U B2 D L' D' F2 D' L F2 L2 D2 L 
41. 14.31[5.01] F2 R2 B D2 U2 L2 F R2 D2 B U2 L D2 F D2 F' L F' 
42. 22.49[8.09] F L2 U2 F L2 R2 F' D2 L2 B R' D2 R F L' R2 F L' 
43. 18.26[6.69] F2 L B2 U2 R' B2 U2 R F2 R2 D2 B' L' B' L2 R' B L' B' R2 
44. 14.83[5.50] F D2 F' D F D F R2 L2 U' B2 U F2 U F2 U' R2 L2 
45. 15.16[5.29] U' B D2 F U F' B' U R2 B' R2 F2 R2 D2 B L2 F' U2 L2 
46. 13.20[5.83] L2 B2 D L2 D2 U F2 L2 D L2 B2 R' D R U' L2 B2 R U R 
47. (DNF(14.08)[5.56]) D' R2 F2 D' U2 B2 D B2 F2 D R2 B U2 B D U' B' U' B' U' 
48. 12.64[5.79] L2 D L2 D' R2 B2 L2 R2 U2 R2 U L' D' R' F2 U2 R' D L' U' 
49. 11.45[5.19] F D2 B' U2 B2 U2 B' D2 F' D2 L2 D' U B2 D' U' 
50. 18.76[6.96] L2 F2 R2 B2 D B2 L2 D B2 D' L2 R D B2 D' L2 R2 F2 U R'


----------



## penguinz7 (Jun 7, 2015)

Meneghetti said:


> 3BLD corners-only
> 
> number of times: 47/50
> [/spoiler]



That accuracy is awesome!!


----------



## Berd (Jun 7, 2015)

Meneghetti said:


> 3BLD corners-only
> 
> number of times: 47/50
> best time: 7.84 PB
> ...


Super dooper accuracy! GJ!


----------



## h2f (Jun 7, 2015)

newtonbase said:


> Very good job. I'm just learning M2 so am a long way behind you.



Thanks, but Im not as good as it might seem. Todays ao5 56.54. I need to practice a lot.


----------



## Hari (Jun 7, 2015)

Second ever 4BLD sub3. Just another mental barrier after all, because a while ago, sub3 felt impossible. 
2:59.56[1:20.33] L Uw' U2 D2 F2 R' U' Rw' R' D' Fw2 Uw2 R2 D Uw' R' Fw Rw' R Uw2 Fw' B2 Rw2 D' F' R' L2 F Fw2 U' Uw Rw U' Rw D2 Uw F2 Fw2 U2 F


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 7, 2015)

Iggy said:


> And I thought he didn't do big BLD anymore



me neither! i thought it was pretty special considering the last time he did bigBLD was ~2 years ago, and he got NAR then xD


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## Hari (Jun 8, 2015)

First 5BLD sub10 ends up being a sub9 lol. Memo was really nice and smooth flowing. Horrible exec and one pop in the middle too :/ I need to get the huachuang. 

08:53.29[3:46.xy] U2 Fw Lw' D' L R' B2 Rw' Dw F Bw R' Uw2 Dw Fw2 D' Rw2 Uw' Fw2 Uw L Lw2 Bw2 L' Fw Lw' Fw B' Dw Fw2 U2 L2 Uw2 R Uw2 B2 D Rw' B L' Lw' R2 U2 Uw Rw' D2 B' Lw' R U2 Uw' D' Bw2 B' Rw' U2 Dw2 Lw Rw2 Bw


----------



## Berd (Jun 8, 2015)

Wow to both Antoine and Hari! What was the 3bld time?


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 8, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtN_5G_sMPk


Your execution is delicious.


Hari said:


> First 5BLD sub10 ends up being a sub9 lol. Memo was really nice and smooth flowing. Horrible exec and one pop in the middle too :/ I need to get the huachuang.
> 
> 08:53.29[3:46.xy] U2 Fw Lw' D' L R' B2 Rw' Dw F Bw R' Uw2 Dw Fw2 D' Rw2 Uw' Fw2 Uw L Lw2 Bw2 L' Fw Lw' Fw B' Dw Fw2 U2 L2 Uw2 R Uw2 B2 D Rw' B L' Lw' R2 U2 Uw Rw' D2 B' Lw' R U2 Uw' D' Bw2 B' Rw' U2 Dw2 Lw Rw2 Bw


Nice. Too bad about the pop and "horrible execution". But at least it'll be easier to beat


----------



## Iggy (Jun 8, 2015)

Hari said:


> First 5BLD sub10 ends up being a sub9 lol. Memo was really nice and smooth flowing. Horrible exec and one pop in the middle too :/ I need to get the huachuang.
> 
> 08:53.29[3:46.xy] U2 Fw Lw' D' L R' B2 Rw' Dw F Bw R' Uw2 Dw Fw2 D' Rw2 Uw' Fw2 Uw L Lw2 Bw2 L' Fw Lw' Fw B' Dw Fw2 U2 L2 Uw2 R Uw2 B2 D Rw' B L' Lw' R2 U2 Uw Rw' D2 B' Lw' R U2 Uw' D' Bw2 B' Rw' U2 Dw2 Lw Rw2 Bw



Nice!


----------



## PixelWizard (Jun 8, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtN_5G_sMPk



Amazing! Do you use M2/OP only or also some comms?


----------



## Berd (Jun 8, 2015)

PixelWizard said:


> Amazing! Do you use M2/OP only or also some comms?


Looks like some corner comms at least.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 8, 2015)

wat wat wat: 3bld, first sub1, former pb was 1:04, and also on cam, might upload

55.77 R2 B R2 D2 B' D2 B U2 F' D2 U L' D' L' U B F2 L' R2 U2


----------



## Berd (Jun 8, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> wat wat wat: 3bld, first sub1, former pb was 1:04, and also on cam, might upload
> 
> 55.77 R2 B R2 D2 B' D2 B U2 F' D2 U L' D' L' U B F2 L' R2 U2



Wow! Gj!


----------



## newtonbase (Jun 8, 2015)

It's great when a PB jumps like that.


----------



## josh42732 (Jun 8, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> wat wat wat: 3bld, first sub1, former pb was 1:04, and also on cam, might upload
> 
> 55.77 R2 B R2 D2 B' D2 B U2 F' D2 U L' D' L' U B F2 L' R2 U2





Berd said:


> Wow! Gj!



Pls upload


----------



## Cale S (Jun 9, 2015)

5BLD avg5 - *5:16.40*

6:21.98, 5:41.82, *4:53.86, DNF, 5:15.81, 5:15.16, 5:18.24*

the 4:53 is my third sub-5
my accuracy has been very gj lately


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 9, 2015)

Cale S said:


> 5BLD avg5 - *5:16.40*
> 
> 6:21.98, 5:41.82, *4:53.86, DNF, 5:15.81, 5:15.16, 5:18.24*
> 
> ...


Super duper. 

Some 5BLD PBs for me - 7:16.68 single, 8:06.75 mo3, 8:26.61 ao5

8:16.28[3:24.75], (DNF(3:50.66)[3:11.25]), 8:44.11[3:50.69], 8:19.45[3:21.21], (7:16.68[3:00.73])

Edit:


Spoiler


----------



## Iggy (Jun 9, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> Super duper.
> 
> Some 5BLD PBs for me - 7:16.68 single, 8:06.75 mo3, 8:26.61 ao5
> 
> ...



Nice. Gogo sub me


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 9, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Nice. Gogo sub me


Hmm, so I've already beaten your mo3/ao5, but your single's gonna take a while.


----------



## the super cuber (Jun 9, 2015)

4/5 multiblind in 8:48 !! :O 

Memo was 3:53 (46 sec per cube) 
Had a 20 sec pause in last cube execution .
That time is crazy fast for me, last time I tried it a few weeks ago I got 11:04...


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 10, 2015)

1:08 and 1:09 bld singles, not bad, 3rd and 4th best I think


----------



## Berd (Jun 10, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> 1:08 and 1:09 bld singles, not bad, 3rd and 4th best I think


Wow! You're really getting fast!


----------



## Meneghetti (Jun 11, 2015)

3BLD PB avg12 

avg12: 46.20 (σ = 6.05)
48.65, 55.78, 48.98, 46.48, 40.16, 48.16, 53.46, (31.23), 43.59, (1:11.50), 39.02, 37.68


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 11, 2015)

Broke my multi PB - 21/21 53:54.27[28:30.24]

It's nice to have an n/n PB.


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 11, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> Broke my multi PB - 21/21 53:54.27[28:30.24]
> 
> It's nice to have an n/n PB.



wot! Nice! Makes me wanna pratice more to suck slightly less xD (also my points pb might be higher than yours? 25/25, idk if you beat that


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 11, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> wot! Nice! Makes me wanna pratice more to suck slightly less xD (also my points pb might be higher than yours? 25/25, idk if you beat that


Yeah, my points pb is 26/28. Might go for 25 cubes next heh.


----------



## Hari (Jun 11, 2015)

lol reaction. But after so many 30's and beating previous PB(30.29) by a fairly big gap, the emotions took over 
R2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 R2 D' L B F R' B' L2 F U R2 U2


----------



## Iggy (Jun 11, 2015)

Hari said:


> lol reaction. But after so many 30's and beating previous PB(30.29) by a fairly big gap, the emotions took over
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxYKMOiKnfI



Nice! My first sub 30 was 29.99 

Awesome reaction btw


----------



## Berd (Jun 11, 2015)

Hari said:


> lol reaction. But after so many 30's and beating previous PB(30.29) by a fairly big gap, the emotions took over
> R2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 R2 D' L B F R' B' L2 F U R2 U2
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxYKMOiKnfI


Gj! What was the time?


----------



## newtonbase (Jun 11, 2015)

Berd said:


> Gj! What was the time?



27.92 with 11s memo per the video title.

Good job and reaction.


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 11, 2015)

4bld mo2. First time ever getting 2 successes in a row    (trying again right after this post so here's hoping for a mo3!!)

Mean of 2: 12:39.12 
1. 11:55.97 F R2 D2 U' Fw2 L' R Fw' F' Uw2 D' Fw B' F2 U2 B Uw2 Rw F2 U L' B2 Fw F2 D' Uw2 B2 Rw2 Fw' L D Uw' Fw2 R2 Fw U B' Fw' D' U' 
2. 13:22.26 B' D Fw2 Uw2 B2 Uw B' D' B U' Rw2 B2 R' B2 Fw R L2 B' Uw R' Uw R' Uw' L B' Fw' Rw U2 B2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 F' Uw2 B Rw' Fw2 L D' L

EDIT I DID IT

Mean of 3: 11:32.01
1. 11:55.97 F R2 D2 U' Fw2 L' R Fw' F' Uw2 D' Fw B' F2 U2 B Uw2 Rw F2 U L' B2 Fw F2 D' Uw2 B2 Rw2 Fw' L D Uw' Fw2 R2 Fw U B' Fw' D' U' 
2. 13:22.26 B' D Fw2 Uw2 B2 Uw B' D' B U' Rw2 B2 R' B2 Fw R L2 B' Uw R' Uw R' Uw' L B' Fw' Rw U2 B2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 F' Uw2 B Rw' Fw2 L D' L 
3. 9:17.81 F B2 Rw2 L U2 Uw' D' B2 F Uw' Fw' Uw L2 Rw2 R Fw' R' L' Rw U2 Uw' Rw2 D2 U2 Fw F2 Uw' U F2 Uw B2 U Uw2 Fw2 L2 B L' R2 D' L


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 12, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> Mean of 3: 11:32.01
> 1. 11:55.97 F R2 D2 U' Fw2 L' R Fw' F' Uw2 D' Fw B' F2 U2 B Uw2 Rw F2 U L' B2 Fw F2 D' Uw2 B2 Rw2 Fw' L D Uw' Fw2 R2 Fw U B' Fw' D' U'
> 2. 13:22.26 B' D Fw2 Uw2 B2 Uw B' D' B U' Rw2 B2 R' B2 Fw R L2 B' Uw R' Uw R' Uw' L B' Fw' Rw U2 B2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 F' Uw2 B Rw' Fw2 L D' L
> 3. 9:17.81 F B2 Rw2 L U2 Uw' D' B2 F Uw' Fw' Uw L2 Rw2 R Fw' R' L' Rw U2 Uw' Rw2 D2 U2 Fw F2 Uw' U F2 Uw B2 U Uw2 Fw2 L2 B L' R2 D' L
> ...


Nice  Funny how the 3rd was significantly faster.


----------



## Berd (Jun 12, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> 4bld mo2. First time ever getting 2 successes in a row    (trying again right after this post so here's hoping for a mo3!!)
> 
> Mean of 2: 12:39.12
> 1. 11:55.97 F R2 D2 U' Fw2 L' R Fw' F' Uw2 D' Fw B' F2 U2 B Uw2 Rw F2 U L' B2 Fw F2 D' Uw2 B2 Rw2 Fw' L D Uw' Fw2 R2 Fw U B' Fw' D' U'
> ...


Finally! GJ!


----------



## Hari (Jun 12, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Nice! My first sub 30 was 29.99
> 
> Awesome reaction btw



Haha thanks! But it was a bit of a lol scramble though, but not very much unlike what Abhijeet got recently at Nats on his 37, so fingers crossed 



Berd said:


> Gj! What was the time?



Thanks and now I realize the timer was at a bad angle. I'll improve the video quality next time too as I was just impatient to upload this and thus chose lower quality.


newtonbase said:


> 27.92 with 11s memo per the video title.
> 
> Good job and reaction.



Thanks!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 12, 2015)

wat 4bld, pb by nearly 3 mins  Pretty cool that I could stackmat 4bld now 
1. 9:56.955 [6:33.489] U' D' Fw2 Rw' U L' R' F2 Rw Fw2 D U F' Rw' D U' B' R' D2 B L' D2 L2 B Fw' U' Uw' D F B L R2 D' F2 U2 R2 Uw2 R' U2 Uw


----------



## Berd (Jun 12, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> wat 4bld, pb by nearly 3 mins  Pretty cool that I could stackmat 4bld now
> 1. 9:56.955 [6:33.489] U' D' Fw2 Rw' U L' R' F2 Rw Fw2 D U F' Rw' D U' B' R' D2 B L' D2 L2 B Fw' U' Uw' D F B L R2 D' F2 U2 R2 Uw2 R' U2 Uw


Close to me now! GJ!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 12, 2015)

Berd said:


> Close to me now! GJ!


haha thanks  but that's only my 3rd success and ~13 attempt, so expect more soon  when do you think should I start using comms for centers? (I don't want to have too many dnfs...)


----------



## Berd (Jun 12, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> haha thanks  but that's only my 3rd success and ~13 attempt, so expect more soon [emoji14] when do you think should I start using comms for centers? (I don't want to have too many dnfs...)


I do the same as you so idk maybe at 8? I've only had 4 sucsess haha.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jun 12, 2015)

4BLD 5:51. DNF, but not the wrong thread, I'm happy to get sub-6 even if there were loads of solved centres, the small amount of practice I'm doing is still getting me closer to the times I used to get. Not actually sure what went wrong. Onwards to sub-5! (again)


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 12, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> when do you think should I start using comms for centers? (I don't want to have too many dnfs...)



Immediately. Just do a few sighted solves first to make sure you know how to solve each case correctly


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jun 13, 2015)

Finally got my first ever Ao12 on 3BLD, also featuring my first two sub-1 memo times.

Times: 2:59.70, 2:48.81, 2:19.65, 3:04.68, 3:18.59, (2:05.15), (DNF(2:41.38)), 2:45.48, 2:30.54, 2:57.05, 2:35.52, 2:13.57

Memo Times: 1:15.69, 1:12.81, 59.30, 1:45.22, 1:38.23, 52.78, 1:10.90, 1:10.52, 1:11.10, 1:36.16, 1:18.73, 1:09.52 = 1:17.28 avg

Execution Times: 1:44.01, 1:36.00, 1:20.35, 1:19.45, 1:40.36, 1:12.36, 1:30.48, 1:34.96, 1:19.44, 1:20.89, 1:16.79, 1:04.05 = 1:24.42 avg

Overall most of these times should have been faster, but I couldn't do U2's properly, which killed the execution. I'm still happy with the average.


----------



## JamesDanko (Jun 13, 2015)

Woot Woot! First 3BLD ever! After 13 attempts, and I got it on video (will upload later)!
10:16.754 [6:54.359]


----------



## Iggy (Jun 13, 2015)

Aw yeah I can still 3BLD


38.54	L' D2 L' D R L B' U2 L2 U' F' U2 D R' F B R' L2 D B' F U' R L' U2
1:20.56	D B D' U L R2 F L' U2 B U B' L D U2 L R2 U2 F B2 D2 U2 R' U D'
DNF	D2 R2 D L' B R L U2 F L' R2 F2 B L2 U' R U2 D F' D' L2 U F2 D' U2
39.10	F L' F D F' D B' F L' R B L' F' R' D2 U F2 L' D U2 R U D' R2 F2
36.82	U' L' R2 F2 U L2 B' R2 U2 L2 U2 F B' D2 B' L2 U2 R U' D' F2 B D2 B2 L'

52.73 avg5, lol

oh yeah the solve after that was a 40.00, so a 38.64 mo3 yay


----------



## penguinz7 (Jun 13, 2015)

OrangeCuber said:


> Woot Woot! First 3BLD ever! After 13 attempts, and I got it on video (will upload later)!
> 10:16.754 [6:54.359]



Nice!!


----------



## newtonbase (Jun 13, 2015)

OrangeCuber said:


> Woot Woot! First 3BLD ever! After 13 attempts, and I got it on video (will upload later)!
> 10:16.754 [6:54.359]



Well done.


----------



## Berd (Jun 13, 2015)

OrangeCuber said:


> Woot Woot! First 3BLD ever! After 13 attempts, and I got it on video (will upload later)!
> 10:16.754 [6:54.359]


Gj! Look forward to the video!


----------



## JamesDanko (Jun 13, 2015)

Berd said:


> Gj! Look forward to the video!



I realized now that while filming, you couldn't see my face, which may lead some to believe I wasn't blindfolded. So I did another solve, and will upload that instead.

EDIT: Heres the video!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgYO41GuzHE


----------



## josh42732 (Jun 13, 2015)

Of my last 20-ish untimed attempts, only 2 of them were DNF's! Now I'm timing myself, and looking for that Mo3 and Avg5!!!

Also, about to attempt 3 MBLD. Wish me luck! PB here we go!!


----------



## Cale S (Jun 14, 2015)

finally beat my 3BLD single, also got mo3 and avg5 pb

45.22, (56.47), 42.81, 36.89, (32.11)

32.11 single
37.27 mo3
41.64 avg5


Spoiler: scrambles



Average of 5: 41.64
1. 45.22 D F' R B R U2 L B' L' U' R2 L2 U2 L2 D R2 D R2 L2 B2 
2. (56.47) L U2 R2 B2 U2 R U2 B2 R' B2 L D' U2 F' U F2 D R2 D' L R 
3. 42.81 L' F2 R B2 U2 R D2 R' F2 L D R B2 D F R2 U2 L F 
4. 36.89 F' U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F' U B R' B' F D B2 U2 F2 L 
5. (32.11) U2 R D F L B' L D' L2 B R2 D2 B2 L2 F' R2 B' U2 R2





Spoiler: 32.11 reconstruction



U2 R D F L B' L D' L2 B R2 D2 B2 L2 F' R2 B' U2 R2 

[M2, R U R' U'] // faster than [D R2 D', M2]
[U': [M', F R2 F']]
M U2 M U2 [Uw' L' Uw: M2] // lol M2
[U2: [M2, U' L2 U]] // cancel last two moves
B' R' B M2 B' R' B M2 B' R2 B // M2 with 3 move cancellation

[F2: [F L2 F', R2]] // could cancel first two moves but I didn't
[D2, R U2 R']
[F': [L D' L', U']]
[D': [F L2 F', R']]

alg.cubing.net

8|10 scramble, which is more targets than my previous pb (6|10) 
101 HTM (not using STM because I do M2 as Rw2 R2'), and memo was 9.xx so about 3.2 tps


----------



## Hari (Jun 14, 2015)

Second ever sub 30 for me. First using box as well as random orientation(I rarely, if ever use a cube cover, but always use random orientation). Might have been a PB if I hadn't locked up in the last few corner targets.


----------



## Berd (Jun 14, 2015)

OrangeCuber said:


> I realized now that while filming, you couldn't see my face, which may lead some to believe I wasn't blindfolded. So I did another solve, and will upload that instead.
> 
> EDIT: Heres the video!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgYO41GuzHE


Hahah gj! You pushed your sister away hahah.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 14, 2015)

First success in a long time!!!
6:45.95 (OP/OP)


----------



## Berd (Jun 14, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> First success in a long time!!!
> 6:45.95 (OP/OP)


I didn't know you blded! GJ!


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 14, 2015)

1. 6:59.46 L2 U L D Uw' Fw B Uw2 D Rw' Uw' F2 Uw' B' Uw' R F2 U F' U2 Fw2 U2 R L2 B2 L' B Fw' L2 F L' Fw F2 Rw F' U' B D' B2 F


----------



## Meneghetti (Jun 14, 2015)

3BLD avg12 PB! I got nervous when I realized I could also get an avg50 and screwed it up... but according to qqtimer I got my first avg38 lol

stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 37/41
best time: 33.16
worst time: 1:02.50

current mo3: DNF (σ = 43.22)
best mo3: 38.21 (σ = 0.98)

current avg5: DNF (σ = 55.79)
best avg5: 41.05 (σ = 3.97)

current avg12: DNF (σ = 49.07)
best avg12: 44.36 (σ = 5.00)

current avg38: DNF (σ = 49.32)
best avg38: 48.71 (σ = 6.87)

session avg: DNF (σ = 49.88)
session mean: 48.31



times/scrambles:


Spoiler



Session average: DNF
1. (33.16) R2 U B2 D' R2 U L2 R2 D' U' L B R' F2 D' R' F' D' B' F' 
2. 42.08 D2 B2 U' L2 U F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U F R' D B' L' F2 R' B D R' 
3. 50.23 U' F2 U' L2 D2 B2 U' L2 U B2 R' D U' L2 F' R U2 F L 
4. (37.19) L2 U2 R2 U B2 R2 U2 L2 D' F2 U2 L' F L2 U B' R F' L' D2 B' 
5. 48.98 D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 D L2 U R2 F2 U' R U' B F D U F2 L2 F R2 
6. 51.32 B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L' D2 L U2 L' D L U L2 B D2 U B2 R' F2 
7. 44.17 F U2 B L2 D2 L2 F' R2 F' R2 U2 L' U' F' D U' F2 U B' F2 R2 
8. 42.75 F2 L2 D B' U F' L B' R F2 U B2 U R2 L2 U2 D B2 U 
9. 54.84 U2 F' D2 F2 U2 B R2 F' L2 D2 U F2 D2 F L' D' L' F L R 
10. 51.45 R2 F2 B' R' B' U L D B R2 B2 R2 L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D' R2 D2 
11. 1:01.62 F U F' D R2 B' L2 F D R F2 R2 F2 R' D2 F2 B2 L' F2 
12. 45.63 U F2 R2 D L2 B2 D U F2 U2 F' U' F2 L D2 R2 F D' L2 U' 
13. 38.90 R2 D U R2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 B D2 L2 D' F' R' F2 L' U R2 
14. (37.09) D2 B2 U' R2 B2 U F2 D2 B2 R2 D L U R' U2 B R' D2 U' B D2 
15. 38.63 L2 D2 U2 B D2 B' F2 L2 B' D2 L2 U' B' R2 B R2 D' R B D 
16. 45.80 L2 U' B2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 U B' L2 D U' R B L' R F' L 
17. 54.21 B2 D' F2 D' L2 D2 R2 B2 D' L2 D L U' B F2 D' B2 R B2 L 
18. 1:02.50 B2 D' F2 U' B2 U' R2 D' R2 U2 R2 B F' U L' D2 B2 D U2 L' U 
19. 41.64 D2 L2 B2 U2 L2 F' D2 F2 L' D' U2 B' D U' R2 F' L R' F' 
20. 38.79 L2 F2 U2 F D2 R2 B R2 F2 U2 F' R F D2 L2 U2 R2 U' L' F2 
21. 44.96 U R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D' R2 F2 D U2 B' R2 F L F' L2 F' U' F2 U' 
22. 46.37 R2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L2 B L2 D2 R2 D2 L' U' R2 B2 R2 F' D' L2 B' 
23. 48.71 L2 B' L2 F2 L2 D2 B' L2 F2 D2 F' U' R' B2 L D' F U2 L B2 R 
24. 1:01.42 U F2 B' D R' B' L' U R' D R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 B' R2 F' L2 B' U2 
25. DNF(58.68) L2 D2 R2 B2 U R2 U' R2 U F2 U2 F' L' B D L2 R' U F' D' U2 
26. 42.08 D2 L2 U L' B' R2 F L U R U2 R B2 D2 B2 R B2 R D2 B2 
27. 55.91 L2 R2 F2 U L2 U' B2 F2 U' R2 D2 R' D' R B' R F D2 F' L' F' 
28. 57.13 F2 D L2 B2 F2 D B2 D2 R2 U' L2 B' D' R D2 L2 R' B F2 R U2 
29. 53.02 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 U F2 R2 F2 L2 D' F' D L' R F U2 B R B' U2 
30. 52.94 R2 B2 U' L2 D' U2 L2 D F2 R2 B' U' L F2 U2 F U2 R D' R2 
31. 43.25 U2 F2 R F' R B R U D2 L B' U2 R2 F' R2 D2 F' U2 R2 B2 R2 
32. 52.48 D L F' B R U B' R2 L' D' F L2 B D2 F' B U2 R2 D2 L2 
33. 52.19 B2 U2 L U2 R' D2 L' R D2 B2 U' R B' L F D B L' F U2 R2 
34. 54.64 L' U2 F2 L F2 R F2 L2 D2 R F2 D F2 D B2 F D' B2 U B' L2 
35. (DNF(54.93)) R2 F' D2 B2 D2 L2 B L2 B R F L' D U2 L' R2 D F 
36. 42.31 L2 F D2 B' U2 B2 F' L2 B D' B L B D' R F R' U L' 
37. 49.89 L2 F2 L2 R2 D' U' L2 F2 D' F2 U B' L B2 F L' D2 B2 R F2 D 
38. 48.06 B2 L2 R2 F L2 R2 U2 F' L2 R2 B' L' U' R F' L2 R2 D' R D R2 
39. (DNF(56.80)) F L2 F' R2 B' U2 R2 B' L2 U2 B' U' R D' B' U R' U' R' F' 
40. 1:01.12+ L2 D' L2 F2 D F2 R2 D2 F2 D' R D' B' L2 F' U2 F U F' U2 
41. (DNF(58.07)) L' B' D F R F' D2 R2 U B L2 U' R2 U2 F2 D' F2 L2 D' F2 L2


----------



## josh42732 (Jun 14, 2015)

NEW 3X3 PB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
SUB-2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BEAT OLD RECORD BY OVER 40 SEC!!!!!!!!!!!!
B2 U F2 D' R2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D2 R F L' D' F' L2 B2 D2 R' F2 = 1:37.53

Sorry I spammed caps, but this was the first BLD solve today, and to beat it by over 40 seconds, and memo time was cut in half from what it usually is, and memo was sub-1 and solve was sub-2, it just gets to me. Ya know that feeling?

anyway, I'll see if I can go for the Mo3 or Ao5 this session!!

*EDIT:*Just got a Mo3!!!!!!!!!!! 

Mean: 2:53.38
1. 1:37.53 (PB)
2. 3:28.97
3. 3:33.64

The reason the other two were so slow was because I didn't want to screw up the other solves which would wreck my Mo3. Now going for Ao5!!

*EDIT:*

Just got Ao5!!! It is sooo late because I had a jazz gig to play in and had to do the last two solves now. 

Times:
1. (1:37.53) B2 U F2 D' R2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D2 R F L' D' F' L2 B2 D2 R' F2
2. 3:28.97 D R2 F2 U R2 D' B2 U' F2 R' B' L' U2 R L' F L B2 D' U2
3. 3:33.64 D2 L2 D' U2 F2 R2 D R2 B2 L2 U B L B2 F D2 L F2 U2 R U'
4. 3:57.15 U' R2 L2 U2 B2 U' L2 U' L2 B' R F2 R' B L' B U B' F
5. DNF(2:02.48) B2 U R2 U' B2 D F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L' F L U2 F' L2 U R' F' U2

= 2:53.38
The reason why the last one was a DNF was because I knew that I had the average so I tried to push memo a little, and was off by a 3-cycle. 

Soo excited that I finally got an actual Average and Mean! Now going for Ao12! BLD is now my favorite event.


----------



## Cale S (Jun 15, 2015)

3BLD avg5 - 38.34

1. 40.09 L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U2 B' R2 B U2 L2 U L' B2 L U2 B' F' L2 U' F' 
2. 36.35 L2 F2 D2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 D' U' F2 L' B' U2 R D2 F D L' U F2 
3. (1:02.72) D2 L2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 D' L2 D B2 L D B2 D2 U L F D2 L' F2 
4. 38.57 L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 F D2 R2 B' D2 F' D R D B' R' U2 F U' B' U2 
5. (33.11) L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U' R2 D' L2 D' U' R B2 U B' D B' L B D2 B


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 16, 2015)

1. 39.80 U2 F2 L2 B2 D' L2 D2 F2 U F2 U' F U' B2 R D L R' D2 F2 U


----------



## Meneghetti (Jun 18, 2015)

Finally got it!!! My first 3BLD avg50 lol

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 51/55
best time: 34.10
worst time: 1:50.50

best mo3: 41.35 (σ = 3.99)
best avg5: 44.40 (σ = 3.76)
best avg12: 48.76 (σ = 3.86)
*best avg50: 52.12 (σ = 9.21)*
session mean: 53.34 

48.41, 40.14, 38.11, 45.81, 47.24, 1:02.19, 44.60, DNF(49.49), 39.16, 55.57, 1:04.61, 55.84, 46.63, 59.50, 34.30, 51.64, 43.60, 48.36, 52.04, 51.21, 48.60, 54.05, 41.79, 49.68, 52.25, 50.91, 46.85, 1:19.76, 54.30, 49.03, 50.01, 43.36, 1:05.31, DNF(47.85), 51.75, 48.60, DNF(48.40), 41.21, 43.94, 54.30, 43.48, 45.89, 51.79, 52.53, 1:03.63, 34.10, 51.01, 58.32, 1:23.62, 1:00.81, 1:45.35, 1:01.32, 1:50.50, 43.56, DNF(1:48.95)


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 18, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> 1. 39.80 U2 F2 L2 B2 D' L2 D2 F2 U F2 U' F U' B2 R D L R' D2 F2 U


Definitely not catching up to you any time soon.


Meneghetti said:


> Finally got it!!! My first 3BLD avg50 lol
> 
> Stats:
> 
> ...


Wow. Has anyone else even gotten an avg50?


----------



## Iggy (Jun 18, 2015)

Meneghetti said:


> Finally got it!!! My first 3BLD avg50 lol
> 
> Stats:
> 
> ...



Awesome! I struggle to even get an avg5 nowadays lol


----------



## the super cuber (Jun 18, 2015)

2/3 multiblind in 3:20 [ 1:30 memo]

one cube off by 3 edges but still the time is awesome


----------



## Berd (Jun 18, 2015)

Meneghetti said:


> Finally got it!!! My first 3BLD avg50 lol
> 
> Stats:
> 
> ...


Incredible accuracy!


----------



## Hari (Jun 18, 2015)

Meneghetti said:


> Finally got it!!! My first 3BLD avg50 lol
> 
> Stats:
> 
> ...



Incredible accuracy! I wanna go for this should I get the time and motivation 


the super cuber said:


> 2/3 multiblind in 3:20 [ 1:30 memo]
> 
> one cube off by 3 edges but still the time is awesome



Great, now let's race 4BLD vs 3 cube mbld


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 18, 2015)

Haven't had a success in some time...
1. 3:40.14 U2 L B2 L D2 U2 L B2 R D2 R' B' R' U2 F2 U2 B' D F' R U2 x' y2


----------



## Iggy (Jun 18, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Haven't had a success in some time...
> 1. 3:40.14 U2 L B2 L D2 U2 L B2 R D2 R' B' R' U2 F2 U2 B' D F' R U2 x' y2



Nice

My accomplishment: got a 32.43 3BLD single on guysensei1's 2:42 DNF's scramble  best single in a long while, and it's not even sub my official PB lol


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 18, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Nice
> 
> My accomplishment: got a 32.43 3BLD single on guysensei1's 2:42 DNF's scramble  best single in a long while, and it's not even sub my official PB lol



Ah cool

EDIT:
Session average: DNF
1. (3:40.14) U2 L B2 L D2 U2 L B2 R D2 R' B' R' U2 F2 U2 B' D F' R U2 x' y2
2. DNF(3:15.67)[1 move wrong] L2 D2 B2 F2 U F2 D' F2 U2 L2 F2 R B' F2 D F2 L2 B' F R D x2
3. 3:48.96 R L2 F R2 F2 D F' U' B U2 L' F2 L2 B2 U2 L' B2 D2 F2 z y
4. DNF(2:42.38)[2 corners] F' U2 L2 B' F2 L2 F' L2 R2 U2 F L D' B2 U R' B2 F' D L F' z' y2
5. DNF(3:46.62)[stuff] R L2 F' U' D2 B' L' D B' R2 U2 L2 D L2 U R2 U' F2 U2 z y'
6. 4:26.21 D2 R2 F' D2 R2 B2 R2 F L2 D2 R' U F' L B' L2 D' R2 B L' B' z y
7. (DNF(3:59.36)[2 corners]) B U2 F' R2 B2 D2 F D2 L2 B R2 D B' L U2 B' F' D' L2 B U' x2 y

3/7 successes is more than I've ever had. Most of them were twisted corners or silly mistakes so at least that's reassuring. One day I will get a mo3...


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 18, 2015)

Berd said:


> I didn't know you blded! GJ!



thanks! also, first ever non-DNF ao 5!

Time List:
1. 5:52.27 U' B D F U' D2 R F B R2 U D L2 F2 L2 D R2 F2 U' R2 Rw Uw2 
2. 5:27.81 F2 L' F2 U2 L' B2 D2 U2 L R F2 U' R' D' B L B2 D U2 B L2 Uw 
3. 11:39.41 U2 B2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 U R F' L F2 L F' L' R2 B Rw' Uw2 
4. 4:03.17 B2 F2 L2 B2 D U B2 D' L2 R2 F L2 U' F' L U2 F' D R2 F2 Uw' 
5. 6:43.72 D2 R' L B' L' F2 L U' F' R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D F2 R2 U2 D' F2 Fw' Uw


----------



## SoySauS (Jun 19, 2015)

I finally got a successful 5x5 execution, meaning I wrote down the letters of my memo and looked at the memo while solving the 5x5 under a desk. It's not a true success, but we're getting there.


----------



## Berd (Jun 19, 2015)

SoySauS said:


> I finally got a successful 5x5 execution, meaning I wrote down the letters of my memo and looked at the memo while solving the 5x5 under a desk. It's not a true success, but we're getting there.


I should try this. Good idea.


----------



## Wilhelm (Jun 19, 2015)

I've also did this a couple times and I think it helps


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 20, 2015)

Lol 2BLD success with Old Pochmann corners


----------



## newtonbase (Jun 20, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Lol 2BLD success with Old Pochmann corners



Well done. Time to learn edges.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 20, 2015)

Not sure if accomplishment or failure, but I've gotten a lot of sub-3 3BLD DNFs recently. Most were stupid mistakes like forgetting to undo a setup move halfway and such. One day I will get a sub-3 success...


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 20, 2015)

DOUBLE POST BUT OMG YESS

1. 2:56.64 F R2 D2 F' U2 L2 F2 L2 B' L2 B L' U' F' R D L B' D' R B' 

YAY


----------



## Berd (Jun 20, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> DOUBLE POST BUT OMG YESS
> 
> 1. 2:56.64 F R2 D2 F' U2 L2 F2 L2 B' L2 B L' U' F' R D L B' D' R B'
> 
> YAY


Nice! M2/OP?


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 20, 2015)

Berd said:


> Nice! M2/OP?




Still using OP corners + lazyass method for edges. UR buffer, setups to T/J perms to solve.

Will try to learn M2 soon.


----------



## Iggy (Jun 20, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> DOUBLE POST BUT OMG YESS
> 
> 1. 2:56.64 F R2 D2 F' U2 L2 F2 L2 B' L2 B L' U' F' R D L B' D' R B'
> 
> YAY



Nice!


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 20, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Still using OP corners + lazyass method for edges. UR buffer, setups to T/J perms to solve.
> 
> Will try to learn M2 soon.



Isn't that OP edges?


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 20, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Isn't that OP edges?



Really? I didn't know.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 20, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Really? I didn't know.



That is what Zane teaches in his tutorial.


----------



## josh42732 (Jun 20, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Still using OP corners + lazyass method for edges. UR buffer, setups to T/J perms to solve.
> 
> Will try to learn M2 soon.



LEARN M2!! I learned it, and althought my times are erratic, I have gotten a sub-2 single (in signature) and if I did OP/OP, it definitely would have been slower than 2:30. Learn it, and get used to it, and your execution times will drastically decrease.


----------



## josh42732 (Jun 20, 2015)

New PB Mo3!!

Rubik's cube blindfolded
Jun 20, 2015 10:14:07 AM - 10:22:26 AM

Mean: 2:18.98
Average: 2:20.40
Best time: 2:07.64
Median: 2:20.40
Worst time: 2:28.89
Standard deviation: 8.73

1. 2:28.89 B2 U' B2 L2 F2 U L2 D F2 U' L F R2 D' F R' B' L' D R U'
2. 2:20.40 L2 F2 D F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 B U2 F2 L' D B R B R2 D L
3. 2:07.64 R2 B2 F2 D2 U' L2 D' R2 F2 R2 L2 F R U B' L' D' L' U L F2 U2


----------



## Cale S (Jun 20, 2015)

5BLD - 4:41.58
lol pb
memo was around 1:58

lol scramble Uw Bw B' F' U' Fw' B2 R L D2 R' F2 D2 Uw U2 Lw' D2 Bw' L2 B' U' Uw' Dw2 R' Bw2 D' F' D2 Dw B' D' Dw' U' Fw' U' Uw' F' Fw' D' Dw2 U2 F' Fw' Bw' L B D' Dw L R Fw2 Uw2 F' Bw Lw2 Rw U2 B2 Rw L2

still ranked 4th unofficially...

also comp tomorrow with all big BLD/FMC


----------



## josh42732 (Jun 20, 2015)

New PB Ao5!! 2:18.98
Times:
1. 2:28.89
2. 2:20.40
3. (2:07.64)
4. 2:56.58
5. DNF (2:57.61)

Lel I knew that on the last one, I didn't have to try hard and when I took the BLDfold off, or rather when I looked at it (I just put it under the table), there wasn't a single piece that was correct. There was 3 pieces (1 corner, 1 edge, 1 flipped edge) that were correct at first.


----------



## Iggy (Jun 21, 2015)

Cale S said:


> 5BLD - 4:41.58
> lol pb
> memo was around 1:58
> 
> ...



Gogo WR


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jun 21, 2015)

4BLD 5:13 [3:24]. Faster than expected, not unusually lucky except no parity. It might be time to try 5BLD some more since I've only got 2 DNFs so far this year.


----------



## h2f (Jun 21, 2015)

First nice time with M2/3style: 1:38.71 with parity and flipped edges. But no pb. My pb is 1:22.33


----------



## josh42732 (Jun 21, 2015)

Nice job! I still need to start learning 3-style.  I still spam y-perms for corners


----------



## h2f (Jun 21, 2015)

Yeah, doing ypersm over and over is boring.

I was reading/watching/learnig about comms for a half year but didnt decided to switch untill yesterday. I was cold and lying in the bed and started to make my own list of algs.


----------



## Cale S (Jun 21, 2015)

Official 20/23 MBLD in 49:19
ties my pb for points but time is slower 
now I have 2 official MBLDs that are better than my pb at home (16/17 lol)
the DNFs were my first cube (short term memory), some random cube, and a cube I dropped during execution 

also got a 2:45 4BLD meh


----------



## josh42732 (Jun 22, 2015)

Cale S said:


> Official 20/23 MBLD in 49:19
> ties my pb for points but time is slower
> now I have 2 official MBLDs that are better than my pb at home (16/17 lol)
> the DNFs were my first cube (short term memory), some random cube, and a cube I dropped during execution
> ...



Dude I get that for my 3 BLD, and I can't even do 4BLD. Who did you learn from and how did you get from 3 BLD to 4 BLD? Did you do edges only BLD, just lots of sighted solves where you write down the memo? 
Also, nice job on the 20/23!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 22, 2015)

Cale S said:


> Official 20/23 MBLD in 49:19
> ties my pb for points but time is slower
> now I have 2 official MBLDs that are better than my pb at home (16/17 lol)
> the DNFs were my first cube (short term memory), some random cube, and a cube I dropped during execution


Wow that's fast. I'm sure you'll have the NAR soon.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 22, 2015)

First MBLD attempt since October: 5/5 in 14:12.70. Pretty happy about the time and accuracy 

Memo was about 10:35 iirc


----------



## Ollie (Jun 22, 2015)

First home attempt of multi for a long time: 15/17 in 39:53[26:30], with a twisted corner on one and a cube slip on the other.

It's an accomplishment because I actually only reviewed each cube twice, compared to the three times or so when I was able to do 30 cubes. As such, this 'slow' pace attempt was quite close to my old 25 cube pace but didn't compromise too much on accuracy.

I also took the **** a bit during execution because I was doing it for fun. Will try 20 later at a medium speed and see what happens.


----------



## Berd (Jun 22, 2015)

Ollie said:


> First home attempt of multi for a long time: 15/17 in 39:53[26:30], with a twisted corner on one and a cube slip on the other.
> 
> It's an accomplishment because I actually only reviewed each cube twice, compared to the three times or so when I was able to do 30 cubes. I also took the **** a bit during execution because I was doing it for fun. Will try 20 later at a medium speed and see what happens.


Oh no. I wanted the UK MBLD NR.


----------



## Ollie (Jun 22, 2015)

Berd said:


> Oh no. I wanted the UK MBLD NR.



Just don't be as unreliable as I am in competitions and you still can get it!


----------



## Keroma12 (Jun 22, 2015)

Got my first ever 5x5 success, on my 5th attempt. Oh and it was official. 

Also got 5/7 in multi, first time trying more than 4 cubes. I messed up the first cube (short-term memo) and forgot 1 letter pair on another. And because everyone else failed I ended up winning.

First official 4x4 success too, but it was 23 and I average around 15 at home.

(Fantabulous MI Competition 2015)


----------



## Ollie (Jun 22, 2015)

Keroma12 said:


> Got my first ever 5x5 success, on my 5th attempt. Oh and it was official.
> 
> Also got 5/7 in multi, first time trying more than 4 cubes. I messed up the first cube (short-term memo) and forgot 1 letter pair on another. And because everyone else failed I ended up winning.
> 
> ...



Nicely done


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jun 23, 2015)

5BLD 17:33. Slow, but actually solved so it's my first success of 2015. I paused for over a minute trying to remember what image to use for the second letter pair, which is kinda fail. The rest of the memo wasn't bad, but it was very safe.


----------



## josh42732 (Jun 23, 2015)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> 5BLD 17:33. Slow, but actually solved so it's my first success of 2015. I paused for over a minute trying to remember what image to use for the second letter pair, which is kinda fail. The rest of the memo wasn't bad, but it was very safe.



Nice job! Still learning 4BLD.....


----------



## Berd (Jun 23, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> Nice job! Still learning 4BLD.....


If you need any help; dm me.


----------



## josh42732 (Jun 23, 2015)

Sub-2 BLD. Thought it would be a PB, but I had a pause in the execution. 



Rubik's cube blindfolded
Jun 23, 2015 10:52:46 AM - 11:01:18 AM

3. 1:54.03 B2 R2 B2 D F2 D' L2 B2 F2 D U' F' D' L2 U2 R L' U' R U' F' U'


----------



## the super cuber (Jun 23, 2015)

official 45.96 bld single (first official sub 50)!! 
and a 57.34 mean of 3 which puts me second in India!!  and first official sub 1 mean too


----------



## Berd (Jun 23, 2015)

the super cuber said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_p_8EABddk
> 
> official 45.96 bld single (first official sub 50)!!
> and a 57.34 mean of 3 which puts me second in India!!  and first official sub 1 mean too



No piece of paper in the NR single!? What was that about?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jun 23, 2015)

Berd said:


> No piece of paper in the NR single!? What was that about?



Here we go again ...

Not NR single though, and the mean placed him 2nd in India.


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 23, 2015)

Berd said:


> No piece of paper in the NR single!? What was that about?



THIS!

What the F is so hard for judges/scramblers/other competitors to actually FOLLOW THE REGS during official solves... We have had WAY too much of this kind of incidents lately (misscrambles, Rami case, this case, another 3bld case with missing paper...). This sucks because this is not the competitors fault but could still cause them harm...


----------



## Sessinator (Jun 23, 2015)

Berd said:


> No piece of paper in the NR single!? What was that about?



At about 2:05 into the video it looks like someone is trying to alert the judge about putting the blocker up, but the judge basically ignores him.


----------



## josh42732 (Jun 23, 2015)

3/3 WOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
TIME: 22:53.36 MEMO: 18:22.xx
SCRAMBLES:
1. U' L D U' F2 D' U2 L' R2 U' R' D2 B F2 L' D' R' B F D' F D' U' B F D L R2 U2 L2	
2. F' U2 L' R D' U2 B' D' U B' F' D U L' F D U' L2 U' F' D' R F' L R' B2 R U' B' F'	
3. F R' D' U2 B2 F2 D' B2 F' L2 R2 B' R U' L2 R2 B R D2 B R2 D2 U2 F2 L' R2 U2 B' L2 R'


I would like to give some credit to Berd, who inspired me to do this attempt, and to Noah Arthurs who taught me through his videos how to memorize more efficiently, and finally, to Jesus Christ who still loves me, even though I am an imperfect human being, and he died to save me.


----------



## Berd (Jun 23, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> 3/3 WOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> TIME: 22:53.36 MEMO: 18:22.xx
> SCRAMBLES:
> 1. U' L D U' F2 D' U2 L' R2 U' R' D2 B F2 L' D' R' B F D' F D' U' B F D L R2 U2 L2
> ...


Yes dude! Super Gj!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 23, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> 3/3 WOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> TIME: 22:53.36 MEMO: 18:22.xx
> SCRAMBLES:
> 1. U' L D U' F2 D' U2 L' R2 U' R' D2 B F2 L' D' R' B F D' F D' U' B F D L R2 U2 L2
> ...


Nicely done  Now to for 4BLD!


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jun 24, 2015)

Finally got an official 4BLD success 10:44 and got 1st place.


----------



## h2f (Jun 24, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> 3/3 WOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> TIME: 22:53.36 MEMO: 18:22.xx
> SCRAMBLES:
> 1. U' L D U' F2 D' U2 L' R2 U' R' D2 B F2 L' D' R' B F D' F D' U' B F D L R2 U2 L2
> ...



Nice!


----------



## Ollie (Jun 24, 2015)

1:49.74[0:39] f2 D' R' F' r F R2 U r2 F2 L2 f' r' U R2 f D' L u2 R' f' U D2 L' B2 F u r2 f L2 F2 D' r u2 R' L2 r' D' r2 L'

Not UWR, but interesting because memo, double parity and solved centers.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 24, 2015)

Ollie said:


> 1:49.74[0:39] f2 D' R' F' r F R2 U r2 F2 L2 f' r' U R2 f D' L u2 R' f' U D2 L' B2 F u r2 f L2 F2 D' r u2 R' L2 r' D' r2 L'
> 
> Not UWR, but interesting because memo, double parity and solved centers.


Well that memo's just absurd.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 24, 2015)

Ollie said:


> 1:49.74[0:39] f2 D' R' F' r F R2 U r2 F2 L2 f' r' U R2 f D' L u2 R' f' U D2 L' B2 F u r2 f L2 F2 D' r u2 R' L2 r' D' r2 L'
> 
> Not UWR, but interesting because memo, double parity and solved centers.


Nice! but y is the execution relatively slow then?  I mean that's still really,really fast. It just seems a little slow compared to some of your other solves...


----------



## Ollie (Jun 24, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Nice! but y is the execution relatively slow then?  I mean that's still really,really fast. It just seems a little slow compared to some of your other solves...



Solving both parities takes about 7-8s, and I think I paused as well, but yeah, I should be aiming towards 1:00 execution.

Another Multi 19/20 in 44:18.92, blugh.


----------



## the super cuber (Jun 24, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> THIS!
> 
> What the F is so hard for judges/scramblers/other competitors to actually FOLLOW THE REGS during official solves... We have had WAY too much of this kind of incidents lately (misscrambles, Rami case, this case, another 3bld case with missing paper...). This sucks because this is not the competitors fault but could still cause them harm...



the judge was one of the delegates of the competition and unfortunately he forgot to put the paper  but this incident was mentioned in the delegate report and no objection was raised by the board so they are ok with it. 

i would also like to clarify that it wasn't the NR single, NR single is 25 seconds and my solve is ranked 5th in India


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 24, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Another Multi 19/20 in 44:18.92, blugh.


Wow nice! (y) How many cubes do you think is possible for you within the one hour limit? And have tried 30+ cubes yet? (over 1 hour)


----------



## Ollie (Jun 24, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Wow nice! (y) How many cubes do you think is possible for you within the one hour limit? And have tried 30+ cubes yet? (over 1 hour)



My PB is 29/30 in 1:00:00, but I'm just solving for fun at the moment. If I really tried I could probably peak at about 33 cubes, but nowhere near Maskow level


----------



## Iggy (Jun 24, 2015)

2:53.71 F2 r' U r' L' f2 B2 u' F2 U' r f2 R2 D f2 D2 u2 B F' r2 u2 U2 B2 R2 u R r' L D' f' L2 r2 F2 u2 B2 L' R' F f2 u

oh yay sub my official PB. center execution had so many small pauses though

Now time to stop doing 4BLD again for the next few months

Edit: 3:00.xx DNF by 3 centers right after that


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 24, 2015)

1. 7:03.41 D L2 D L D' Uw2 R' B2 F L Uw' L F' L2 U' F2 Uw' Rw R U2 D' Uw2 F' R' Rw' D' L' R2 Uw B2 L' Fw Rw R' Uw Rw2 F2 Uw' R2 F2

Memo cause why not
Centers: QuiVer BUm VEering RoWe FIGO DyKe HaYLee
Corners: SauL and DJ TaFfY BoW QuilTing
Edges: KULO GReen AM NiFty SaBer PJs ET HIgh VasQuez EY CrazY


----------



## the super cuber (Jun 25, 2015)

9/10 multiblind in 21:24  [ 12:53 memo]

One cube was off by 3 edges because I executed the inverse of the comm (executed LJ instead of JL)

time is pretty good and acuracy was awesome. Next target- sub 20 minutes


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 25, 2015)

2-4 bld relay
25:26.33 
2) F R2 F' R U F R' F U2 
3) F' R2 U D' F' R' D R2 L B' L2 F2 B2 U' R2 U F2 D F2 U2 R2 
4) R L' f2 F' r2 R F D r' u' R' U F2 L2 B R2 f D2 u2 R D L2 u' D2 L2 F' L' u' R' L U R' r2 f U L' r F' D' R'


----------



## josh42732 (Jun 25, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> 2-4 bld relay
> 25:26.33
> 2) F R2 F' R U F R' F U2
> 3) F' R2 U D' F' R' D R2 L B' L2 F2 B2 U' R2 U F2 D F2 U2 R2
> 4) R L' f2 F' r2 R F D r' u' R' U F2 L2 B R2 f D2 u2 R D L2 u' D2 L2 F' L' u' R' L U R' r2 f U L' r F' D' R'



Nice! Still learning 4BLD!


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 25, 2015)

the super cuber said:


> 9/10 multiblind in 21:24  [ 12:53 memo]
> 
> One cube was off by 3 edges because I executed the inverse of the comm (executed LJ instead of JL)
> 
> time is pretty good and acuracy was awesome. Next target- sub 20 minutes



This is very fast  nicely done. I should probably do some 9 cubes MBLD practise myself since I intend to do my 25 cube MBLD with 9 cubes smaller mbld in the middle... I need to get that down to somewhere well sub-20 (17 at least) to have a chance at 25 cubes sub-hour


----------



## the super cuber (Jun 25, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> This is very fast  nicely done. I should probably do some 9 cubes MBLD practise myself since I intend to do my 25 cube MBLD with 9 cubes smaller mbld in the middle... I need to get that down to somewhere well sub-20 (17 at least) to have a chance at 25 cubes sub-hour



thank you!  and good luck on doing 25 sub hour, my own current target is quite similar (24 in sub hour)


----------



## conn9 (Jun 25, 2015)

3BLD PB! 1:52.95[1:11.18] I think it's safe to say that I should focus on memo though 

Very easy scramble: B2 D' L2 U2 L2 R2 U' L2 D F2 U' F' U' L' U2 F' D' L' R U F2


----------



## josh42732 (Jun 26, 2015)

Successfully got past the barrier of just doing 3 MBLD! I am now going to attempt 4 MBLD, and will not stop doing 4 MBLD until I get 4/4, then I will work on speed. Once I get it up to the speed I want it to, I will repeat the process until 10 MBLD. Then I will attempt a 4BLD. Wish me luck!

*EDIT:*I forgot that I am going to see Age of Ultron right now, so I will do it afterwards!! I was so ready, too.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 26, 2015)

Beat my 3BLD PB twice today. 48.37 -> 47.34 -> 46.73

(46.73[15.92]) D B2 D R F U F L D B2 L2 F' R2 L2 F U2 L2 F L2 F 

All my good singles were stuck amongst bad ones though.


----------



## Ollie (Jun 26, 2015)

20/20 in 45:35.50


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 26, 2015)

Ollie said:


> 20/20 in 45:35.50


Wow nice! 25 next? And pls make some more videos


----------



## TDM (Jun 26, 2015)

1:19.59 3BLD PB single, on cam.

F2 U' B2 U' B2 D B2 D L2 B2 U2 B R' U' F U2 L D2 F R' B U2

Splits were ~44 memo, ~36 execution.


----------



## josh42732 (Jun 26, 2015)

Finally got around to doing it. My parents told me to go to bed after the movie, because it was 1:30 in the morning when we came back from the movie. 

What's the difference between 3/3 MBLD and 3/4 MBLD? Which one is better to have? Because if 3/4 is better than 3/3, I just got a PB!

Memo was fairly easy, the DNF was the short-term memo, and I am going to try to do it again today, after I get time to forget my memo!

27:01.15 [20:17.04]

1. F' D' U2 L2 B' D U2 L D U B' F R2 D' B' F D U' L D' U' B F' D L' B F2 U2 B2 L2	
2. L F2 U2 B2 F U L R2 U L2 D' U2 F' R2 D' F' U' L2 D' L D2 U R F2 D' U L U' B2 F2	
3. L' U R2 U' B2 F' R2 U L' R2 D2 U2 L2 B' F R' B2 F' D2 U' R' F D' R2 F D2 L F D U	
4. B' L2 R B2 R2 D U' F L2 D U2 L' U2 F D L' R B' F2 D B U' L' R B2 F U2 R2 F' R2


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 26, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> Finally got around to doing it. My parents told me to go to bed after the movie, because it was 1:30 in the morning when we came back from the movie.
> 
> What's the difference between 3/3 MBLD and 3/4 MBLD? Which one is better to have? Because if 3/4 is better than 3/3, I just got a PB!
> 
> ...



Well obviously 3/3 is better than 3/4... 3/3 is 3 points and 3/4 is 2 points.

In MBLD points are calculated like this: POINTS = NUMBER_OF_SOLVED_CUBES - NUMBER_OF_UNSOLVED_CUBES
So for example if I do 18/21 I have 18 solved cubes and 3 unsolved. So my points would be 18-3=15 points...


----------



## josh42732 (Jun 26, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> Well obviously 3/3 is better than 3/4... 3/3 is 3 points and 3/4 is 2 points.
> 
> In MBLD points are calculated like this: POINTS = NUMBER_OF_SOLVED_CUBES - NUMBER_OF_UNSOLVED_CUBES
> So for example if I do 18/21 I have 18 solved cubes and 3 unsolved. So my points would be 18-3=15 points...



Ahh... okay. I'm still leaving it in my signature for me to see how close I was to doing 4/4. I was a flipped edge and a parity fix away from the fourth being solved.


----------



## TDM (Jun 26, 2015)

TDM said:


> 1:19.59 3BLD PB single, on cam.
> 
> F2 U' B2 U' B2 D B2 D L2 B2 U2 B R' U' F U2 L D2 F R' B U2
> 
> Splits were ~44 memo, ~36 execution.


----------



## Berd (Jun 26, 2015)

TDM said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xA8eRUQbhUs


Nice! What is the Santa hat doing there tho...


----------



## h2f (Jun 26, 2015)

Nice execution. Turbo?


----------



## TDM (Jun 26, 2015)

Berd said:


> Nice! What is the Santa hat doing there tho...


Thanks! It's my cube cover for BLD.


h2f said:


> Nice execution. Turbo?


Thanks, I use M2/OP.


----------



## Ollie (Jun 26, 2015)

TDM said:


> Thanks! It's my cube cover for BLD.
> 
> Thanks, I use M2/OP.



I love your execution style x)


----------



## h2f (Jun 27, 2015)

Sub-10 in 4bld. First scramble from weekly competiotion: 9:45.38. I've been doing 5bld for a week (1 or 2 solves per day). All attemptes I've failed, but 4bld seems much easier. Wow. Pb by almost 2 minutes.


----------



## newtonbase (Jun 27, 2015)

I've been avoiding full solves while learning M2 (apart from one half-hearted failure) but today I met the nephew who got me into cubing and he made me solve in front of the family and against the odds, and with his stinky top tied around my face as a blindfold, I got a very nice comfortable solve. I'll try and find time for daily attempts now.


----------



## Cale S (Jun 28, 2015)

Got my MeiYing today

3BLD avg12 - 46.58

41.76, 55.81, 49.58, 35.80, 56.53, 40.58, DNF, 44.50, 39.77, 43.18, 41.95, 52.11


Spoiler



Average of 12: 46.58
1. 41.76 D' L D L2 U' R' L' B R2 F U' F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 
2. 55.81 B2 U' F2 L2 U F2 D' U' F2 L2 D R D U2 F2 R B2 R2 F' U L2 
3. 49.58 B2 L2 B2 L2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 D' L2 B F D' B D2 R B' U' R2 B' 
4. (35.80) D' B2 F2 D R2 F2 D2 F2 U' F2 U' L U R2 D' R' B' D' L2 B2 R2 
5. 56.53 B2 D' B2 D2 U' F2 R2 U B2 L2 D2 R B2 D U' F R B F D' 
6. 40.58 F2 U2 L2 D' L2 B2 U L2 F2 R2 U' R' B' L D R' B' U' F D2 U' 
7. (DNF(50.45)) U B' U' L U' B2 L' F' R B' U' R2 D B2 D F2 U F2 L2 U2 R2 
8. 44.50 L F2 B U2 L' D' L2 B' R2 F L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 D L2 U' R2 F2 D' 
9. 39.77 B2 F2 D R2 U F2 D B2 F2 R2 F L U2 R F' D B2 L B' F D 
10. 43.18 D' R U F2 D L D R2 B' U F2 L2 U B2 D2 R2 U' B2 D2 
11. 41.95 L' F2 L' R' U2 L' D2 B2 U2 F2 U' B L U' B F' L' F D U F' 
12. 52.11 R' B2 R' U2 B2 U2 L2 D2 L B2 R D' F D B D B2 D2 R' U R


----------



## Meneghetti (Jun 28, 2015)

TDM said:


> Thanks, I use M2/OP.



Interesting solve! I see you started by flipping the FR and DB edges and then solved corners, and then back to the edges. Is it always like this when you see there's more than 1 flipped edge?


----------



## TDM (Jun 28, 2015)

Meneghetti said:


> Interesting solve! I see you started by flipping the FR and DB edges and then solved corners, and then back to the edges. Is it always like this when you see there's more than 1 flipped edge?


I flipped the edges because they were done with visual memo, which I can only remember for a few seconds. I then solved corners because they were with audio, which I can remember for longer, but still not for very long. Edges were memoed first and executed last because I use images for them, so I can remember them for longer.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 28, 2015)

Talk about redemption. After 3 super close attempts yesterday I got my first 3BLD success. So happy because it had everything: cycle breaks in edges and corners, parity, two flipped edges, and a CCW corner twist. But yes time to go get another success.


----------



## Meneghetti (Jun 28, 2015)

TDM said:


> I flipped the edges because they were done with visual memo, which I can only remember for a few seconds. I then solved corners because they were with audio, which I can remember for longer, but still not for very long. Edges were memoed first and executed last because I use images for them, so I can remember them for longer.



But what if there was only one flipped edge, meaning that you would have to flip it with your buffer, how would that work?


----------



## Berd (Jun 28, 2015)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Talk about redemption. After 3 super close attempts yesterday I got my first 3BLD success. So happy because it had everything: cycle breaks in edges and corners, parity, two flipped edges, and a CCW corner twist. But yes time to go get another success.


Yes dude! Gj!


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 28, 2015)

Berd said:


> Yes dude! Gj!



Thanks for helping me with the last few things I needed.


----------



## Berd (Jun 28, 2015)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Thanks for helping me with the last few things I needed.


No problem. Any time.


----------



## Keroma12 (Jun 28, 2015)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Talk about redemption. After 3 super close attempts yesterday I got my first 3BLD success. So happy because it had everything: cycle breaks in edges and corners, parity, two flipped edges, and a CCW corner twist. But yes time to go get another success.



That must feel great! Congrats.


My PB used to be 1:58, and then this happened:
1:46.31 - B2 L2 D2 F D2 B2 F' D2 L2 R2 F' U R2 B' U L B F2 U2

The worst part is that I had a like 5 second pause for the very last pair, because it was a commutator. (I use M2 not comms, but for the "bad stickers" in the M slice I just use comms because learning the algs for those cases was too much effort.) I had two sub-PB DNFs before this, a 1:44 where I memo'ed the wrong sticker on the right piece, and a 1:43 where I executed a comm with the wrong sticker on the right piece.


By the way, I would appreciate it if someone could reply to my question in the BLD OAQT


----------



## TDM (Jun 28, 2015)

Meneghetti said:


> But what if there was only one flipped edge, meaning that you would have to flip it with your buffer, how would that work?


Sometimes I'd flip it and my buffer at the start of the solve, other times I'd leave it until the end. I usually do the first one with corners and the second with edges, since it's harder to remember corners at the end of the solve (two different orientations).


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 28, 2015)

fear me!


4:16.27 Fw' B2 F' U2 F' Rw Uw2 U B' U Rw' Fw' R2 L' U2 Fw2 U Uw' B' Rw2 U2 D Fw' Uw Rw F' Uw D Fw Uw2 Fw Uw' L D2 Rw L' U R B' L


----------



## Iggy (Jun 28, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> fear me!
> 
> 
> 4:16.27 Fw' B2 F' U2 F' Rw Uw2 U B' U Rw' Fw' R2 L' U2 Fw2 U Uw' B' Rw2 U2 D Fw' Uw Rw F' Uw D Fw Uw2 Fw Uw' L D2 Rw L' U R B' L



Wow nice


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 29, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> fear me!
> 
> 
> 4:16.27 Fw' B2 F' U2 F' Rw Uw2 U B' U Rw' Fw' R2 L' U2 Fw2 U Uw' B' Rw2 U2 D Fw' Uw Rw F' Uw D Fw Uw2 Fw Uw' L D2 Rw L' U R B' L


I do! Good job, you're getting close to my PB.


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 29, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Wow nice


thanks!


CyanSandwich said:


> I do! Good job, you're getting close to my PB.


Haha, now time to get into 5bld eh?  Thanks! 



So does this make me the best female 4blder? lol


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 29, 2015)

Sirwaffle: gj! You are improving quite rapidly :tu


----------



## Berd (Jun 29, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> fear me!
> 
> 
> 4:16.27 Fw' B2 F' U2 F' Rw Uw2 U B' U Rw' Fw' R2 L' U2 Fw2 U Uw' B' Rw2 U2 D Fw' Uw Rw F' Uw D Fw Uw2 Fw Uw' L D2 Rw L' U R B' L


Crazy good. To think you didn't have a proper success weeks ago haha.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jun 29, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> fear me!



Oh b*******, you're getting pretty fast. I guess my ranking will be taking a hit from you soon.


----------



## the super cuber (Jun 29, 2015)

Official 3bld 46.03 single!  this is my second official best, official pb is 45.85


----------



## josh42732 (Jun 30, 2015)

1:51.96 Single. Scramble was easy, but could have been PB. I couldn't really focus for the memo, but still chugging on and improving!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 30, 2015)

New PB - 45.88 single

Also 76/100 3bld session which is probably my most accurate.


----------



## josh42732 (Jun 30, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> New PB - 45.88 single
> 
> Also 76/100 3bld session which is probably my most accurate.



Nice job! My BLD session would probably be like 35/100 or something like that if I was focused on time. If I wasn't, and had a lot of memo time available, I would easily get a 80/100 or higher.


----------



## NewCuber000 (Jun 30, 2015)

Finally understanding why my success rate is so bad on 3BLD! When I get to the buffer piece, instead of memorizing that piece, I would break into a new cycle the piece before. Whoops... xD. Got a 5:19.21 success today (Not even close to PB but still), so I'm pretty happy! Good thing I figured this out right before my comp on saturday.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 30, 2015)

8/9 multi BLD in 35:50

The cube I didn't get was because I couldn't remember the corner memo on the last cube. Spend at least 2 minutes trying to figure it out, but with no success.

My first actual MBLD since US Nats last year. I keep putting off practicing it for Worlds, finally decided to do a decent sized one today. I was very tired though and almost fell asleep half way through


----------



## Ollie (Jun 30, 2015)

19/20 in 36:36[24:0x], let's go for world number 2


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 1, 2015)

Ollie said:


> 19/20 in 36:36[24:0x], let's go for world number 2


Nice 

So are you still trying to sell your guanlongs? I'm confused as to why you want to get rid of them when you need more cubes for multi.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 1, 2015)

PB single
1. 2:34.52 D' B2 D R2 D U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L' F R D2 U2 F D' R' U L


----------



## josh42732 (Jul 1, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> PB single
> 1. 2:34.52 D' B2 D R2 D U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L' F R D2 U2 F D' R' U L



Nice!! About to practice some myself right now.


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 1, 2015)

Ollie said:


> 19/20 in 36:36[24:0x], let's go for world number 2



Awesome! :tu


----------



## Ollie (Jul 1, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> Nice
> 
> So are you still trying to sell your guanlongs? I'm confused as to why you want to get rid of them when you need more cubes for multi.



I bought a load for WC2015 when I was registered but now I just need the money and space from selling them. I figure that I might as well go for NR since I'm fairly accurate right now.


----------



## the super cuber (Jul 1, 2015)

Ollie said:


> I bought a load for WC2015 when I was registered but now I just need the money and space from selling them. I figure that I might as well go for NR since I'm fairly accurate right now.



so you arent coming for worlds? when is your next mbld comp?


----------



## Keroma12 (Jul 1, 2015)

4x4 - 10:48.648[6:04.163]

Completely destroyed my PB of 14:54, on my first solve since my official 23:39 a week and a half ago. Stackmat is in sight


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 1, 2015)

Average of 5: 51.23
1. 49.82 R2 B' R2 B U L F2 U2 F' R U2 R B2 L2 F2 L' U2 B2 D2 
2. 50.33 B' L2 B D2 R2 B' L2 B' D2 U2 B L F' L D L' U2 F R2 B2 D 
3. 53.53 B2 D2 B' D F R B U D' F' U2 F D2 F' R2 B2 U2 F L2 B' 
4. (DNF(1:02.98)) B2 R2 F2 D U2 B2 U L2 F2 U' L2 B' L2 R' D' U' L' D' R2 F' U' 
5. (47.32) U2 F R2 U2 B L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F' L B U B2 R D' R D' F2


----------



## h2f (Jul 2, 2015)

Finally I did 5bld. Time 31:35.15.
Yesterday I almost got success - dnf was because of 2 +centers (I did them inversely). Video soon. 



Spoiler



The scramble is second scramble from weekly competition
B' Bw2 Fw' Uw' B Fw Rw2 R Bw' Fw' Rw Bw2 Fw Lw' F2 Dw Uw B Bw2 F Uw2 U' B F' D2 Lw' Rw2 Uw' U Lw2 F Uw B Fw Lw Rw' D B L2 F' U Fw F D2 Fw2 Dw' Fw F' Lw' D Dw U' Bw Fw' L' Dw' Uw' Fw2 Lw2 Rw'


----------



## Berd (Jul 2, 2015)

h2f said:


> Finally I did 5bld. Time 31:35.15.
> Yesterday I almost got success - dnf was because of 2 +centers (I did them inversely). Video soon.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one! I still don't have one


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 2, 2015)

3/4 MBLD in 24:49.49

off by 3 corners...


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 2, 2015)

h2f said:


> Finally I did 5bld. Time 31:35.15.
> Yesterday I almost got success - dnf was because of 2 +centers (I did them inversely). Video soon.
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Nice! I still have only done 1 attempt


guysensei1 said:


> 3/4 MBLD in 24:49.49
> 
> off by 3 corners...


Meh, but your time is gj! Keep going


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 2, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Meh, but your time is gj! Keep going



Yeah, I didn't expect it to be 4 minutes faster than my previous attempt (which was also 3/4)


----------



## josh42732 (Jul 2, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Yeah, I didn't expect it to be 4 minutes faster than my previous attempt (which was also 3/4)



I will get 4/4 before you do!!


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 2, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> I will get 4/4 before you do!!



Challenge accepted


----------



## josh42732 (Jul 2, 2015)

3/4...... One of them was 1 move away from 3 corners being solved..... Going to try it again.......

I will say that memo and execution was a lot smoother, though. I shaved off 7 minutes overall.

Scrambles:

1.
F2 U' F' U2 D2 L' D2 B D2 R L U D2 R' F' D F2 D' R L2 B2 R' B' L' D
2.
L' B2 U2 B2 D' F' U' B D' R2 B2 R D' L R' F' B2 R' F2 L U2 R2 U L R2
3.
B' R' U L B U B' L' B2 L2 R B F' D2 F D L2 R' B R L' D2 L2 R2 B2
4.
F2 U2 B F' U D' R2 B2 F D R B L' R U2 D' L2 U2 R2 L B2 F' L B D


----------



## the super cuber (Jul 2, 2015)

5 bld dnf by 3 centers, but putting it in this thread because the time was my fastest yet by 6 min, 14:44 [8:23 memo]


----------



## slinky773 (Jul 2, 2015)

PB 3BLD single and Mo3

Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-2
solves/total: 3/3

single
best: 1:37.430
worst: 1:53.335

mean of 3
current: 1:45.559 (σ = 7.96)
best: 1:45.559 (σ = 7.96)

Average: 1:45.911 (σ = 0.00)
Mean: 1:45.559

Time List:
1. 1:45.911 U2 R2 D2 F' R2 F2 L2 B L2 F' R2 D B2 F L U F2 L U2 L2 R2 
2. 1:53.335 B L F' R L D' L2 F' B2 R' F2 U2 R2 D B2 D R2 L2 D B2 
3. 1:37.430 F' R' B L D' F2 U' F U2 F2 L2 U2 D B2 D' L2 B2 L2 D2 B'

super happy at improvement


----------



## Keroma12 (Jul 3, 2015)

Keroma12 said:


> 4x4 - 10:48.64[6:04.16]
> 
> Completely destroyed my PB of 14:54, on my first solve since my official 23:39 a week and a half ago. Stackmat is in sight



Two solves later:

9:38.42[5:13.98]

  

First success was in 2010, so it only took 5 years.


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 3, 2015)

FIRST 5BLD SUCCESSSSSS

1. 31:32.83 L2 Bw2 F Dw Lw2 Bw' U2 Rw2 D R F' Uw2 D' Rw2 L Bw L2 Dw U' Uw Bw Fw' Dw' U' D F Dw' U2 F2 D2 Rw' B' Fw2 L' Rw Uw' Lw' Fw2 Bw2 Dw' U R' L' D2 R Lw L' Bw Fw2 D' Dw' Bw2 F Rw' L Dw Bw' R Dw' U


----------



## josh42732 (Jul 4, 2015)

Just had a successful solve to where I write down the memo and look at the memo to solve. I will do this 3 more successful times, then actually go for an attempt.
Also, the BLD threads have been quite quiet recently. I wonder why.


----------



## josh42732 (Jul 4, 2015)

4BLD SUCCESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Didn't time it, nor did I use a scramble. I did a hand scramble, and memorized while I was on the toilet. I reviewed after I was done, and while I got my BLDfold, then did it!! Can I count this as an actual success or does there have to be an actual scramble and time because that will be unfortunate if that's the case.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 4, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> 4BLD SUCCESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Didn't time it, nor did I use a scramble. I did a hand scramble, and memorized while I was on the toilet. I reviewed after I was done, and while I got my BLDfold, then did it!! Can I count this as an actual success or does there have to be an actual scramble and time because that will be unfortunate if that's the case.



I read that as 4/4 MBLD at first. Whew.


----------



## Berd (Jul 4, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> 4BLD SUCCESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Didn't time it, nor did I use a scramble. I did a hand scramble, and memorized while I was on the toilet. I reviewed after I was done, and while I got my BLDfold, then did it!! Can I count this as an actual success or does there have to be an actual scramble and time because that will be unfortunate if that's the case.


Gj! Of course you can count it! My first success was a hand scramble!


----------



## h2f (Jul 4, 2015)

Gj Josh


----------



## Iggy (Jul 5, 2015)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1012&cat=18&rnd=1

Linus Fresz finally got another official 5BLD success after so many DNFs


----------



## Cale S (Jul 5, 2015)

Iggy said:


> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1012&cat=18&rnd=1
> 
> Linus Fresz finally got another official 5BLD success after so many DNFs



yay gj Linus  

also from the same comp Hanns Hub got a 5BLD mo3, 5th person to get one in comp


----------



## Iggy (Jul 5, 2015)

Cale S said:


> yay gj Linus
> 
> also from the same comp Hanns Hub got a 5BLD mo3, 5th person to get one in comp



Oh wow


----------



## Iggy (Jul 5, 2015)

1. 28.52 B2 L' D2 B2 R U2 F2 R B2 D2 L' U' F' L2 R' B R' D2 L' R D Rw2 Uw2

Cool


----------



## Hari (Jul 5, 2015)

Iggy said:


> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1012&cat=18&rnd=1
> 
> Linus Fresz finally got another official 5BLD success after so many DNFs



Nikhil Mande broke my slow 5BLD NR too


----------



## the super cuber (Jul 5, 2015)

Iggy said:


> 1. 28.52 B2 L' D2 B2 R U2 F2 R B2 D2 L' U' F' L2 R' B R' D2 L' R D Rw2 Uw2
> 
> Cool



Nice! You use full 3 style now? I just completed corners 3 style


----------



## Iggy (Jul 5, 2015)

the super cuber said:


> Nice! You use full 3 style now? I just completed corners 3 style



Thanks! I still use some M2 for edges


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 5, 2015)

1. 26:10.17 
1) D' U L2 U' B2 L2 U2 L2 U' L2 F2 L F L' R' U' L D' R U F
2) B2 U2 B2 R2 D' L2 D2 R2 F2 L' D' B' U L' U2 R B2 D' F' U
3) F' U2 F2 U2 F' U2 R2 B' U2 F U2 L R2 U' B' R' F2 R2 B2 R' F'
4) R2 B U2 B' D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 L' U' F D' R B2 R' D B F2 

4/4 ON CAM YEEEEEES HAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 5, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> 1. 26:10.17
> 1) D' U L2 U' B2 L2 U2 L2 U' L2 F2 L F L' R' U' L D' R U F
> 2) B2 U2 B2 R2 D' L2 D2 R2 F2 L' D' B' U L' U2 R B2 D' F' U
> 3) F' U2 F2 U2 F' U2 R2 B' U2 F U2 L R2 U' B' R' F2 R2 B2 R' F'
> ...



GJ!!!


----------



## the super cuber (Jul 5, 2015)

37.62 3x3 Blindfolded PB single!! 

37.62 [12.xx memo] R' U D F U2 D' L' D' R' U2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D B2 D B2 L2 D


also got my PB mean of 3-

38.86, 38.36, 49.75= 42.32 mean of 3!!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 5, 2015)

starting mbld again, tried 4 cubes like everyone else here  4/4 in 12:16, 7:58 memo

1. 12:16.34[4/4] 1) B2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F' D2 B' U2 B F2 R' U' F' R2 D' R2 B2 L' D B2 
2) D2 B2 D2 R2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 L2 B2 R B D' B D2 U' F U R B2 
3) B L2 R2 D2 F2 D' L2 U R2 F2 U F2 B' D2 R B2 F L U' L2 U 
4) U L2 R2 D' B2 F2 L2 D2 R U B L2 D2 U' B L U' R'


----------



## Berd (Jul 5, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> starting mbld again, tried 4 cubes like everyone else here  4/4 in 12:16, 7:58 memo
> 
> 1. 12:16.34[4/4] 1) B2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F' D2 B' U2 B F2 R' U' F' R2 D' R2 B2 L' D B2
> 2) D2 B2 D2 R2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 L2 B2 R B D' B D2 U' F U R B2
> ...


Nice! I always go for 5 cube ones so you can have a nice block of 4 and a 3bld haha.


----------



## mycube (Jul 5, 2015)

Iggy said:


> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1012&cat=18&rnd=1
> 
> Linus Fresz finally got another official 5BLD success after so many DNFs





Cale S said:


> yay gj Linus
> 
> also from the same comp Hanns Hub got a 5BLD mo3, 5th person to get one in comp



thanks guys!  they both were kinda safetysolves, so I am still able to solve a 5bld official! and then twice! 
the last one was 7:57 off by 5+center and 2xcenter, so it would have been a cool mean. Hope I can do the same at worlds!


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 5, 2015)

3BLD PB

(52.611 [23.929]) U2 R' F' R F R' B' L F2 D U2 R2 D2 B2 U2 R D2 L Uw2
corner memo = QH UJ AN = Quick Haters, U're Jumping on an ANimal!
edge memo = MDEIWBVRSK

I don't get it... My PB before this was 1:15... is it just me or is that a big jump? Although I had 1:06, 1:08, 1:09 DNFs previously.


----------



## josh42732 (Jul 5, 2015)

Coolster01 said:


> 3BLD PB
> 
> (52.611 [23.929]) U2 R' F' R F R' B' L F2 D U2 R2 D2 B2 U2 R D2 L Uw2
> corner memo = QH UJ AN = Quick Haters, U're Jumping on an ANimal!
> ...



I think that it's not you. I had ginormous jumps all of the time. A couple of months ago, I averaged around 4 min, then one day I randomely did a 1:51 solve. I don't know where it came from, but I think that in BLD, jumps that big are not as rare in normal solving .


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 6, 2015)

PB 3BLD avg5 and mo3 

Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-5
avg of 5: 1:28.595

Time List:
1. (DNF(2:04.194)) F R' U B2 U' L' D2 B2 U' L' F' B U2 F2 B L2 F D2 L2 Rw Uw' 
2. (1:17.315) F' L B2 L' F2 R' D' L R2 B2 U' L2 U R2 U' L2 D' R' Rw' Uw 
3. 1:37.456 D2 L2 U F2 D2 R2 D F2 U' R2 L' U R2 B' F' D' L D' R2 D U Fw 
4. 1:18.449 U2 R2 F' D2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U2 B' F2 R' F' U' F' L2 B R D' L2 F' Rw2 Uw 
5. 1:29.879 U R' D' L' F U' R D2 F L U2 F2 U R2 L2 D' R2 U B2 U' L2 Rw Uw

Solves 2-4 = 1:24.407 PB mo3 DD

Also, 8/9 MBLD in 1:03:51. 2nd best.


----------



## josh42732 (Jul 6, 2015)

Coolster01 said:


> PB 3BLD avg5 and mo3
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-5
> avg of 5: 1:28.595
> ...



Noice!


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 6, 2015)

1. 24:08.20 Rw' L2 Uw2 B L D' Lw' B2 F2 Dw Lw' L2 Bw U' R L2 Lw' Rw' B Dw F Uw' B' Fw2 U2 B Fw2 Uw Lw Bw Fw2 Uw Lw' D Fw Bw' F2 R' U D Rw' L2 U' B' D Uw' R' D Bw Fw Uw' Dw2 Bw' Fw Rw2 Fw B2 Bw' R D ]


5bld pb


----------



## josh42732 (Jul 6, 2015)

Noice!


----------



## Iggy (Jul 6, 2015)

mycube said:


> thanks guys!  they both were kinda safetysolves, so I am still able to solve a 5bld official! and then twice!
> the last one was 7:57 off by 5+center and 2xcenter, so it would have been a cool mean. Hope I can do the same at worlds!



Good luck for worlds! Hope you finally get a good official success 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mycube (Jul 6, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Good luck for worlds! Hope you finally get a good official success
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



For Worlds its more important so solve a cube, I only will go fast if I already solved at least one


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 6, 2015)

first 2BLD success ao5/mo3

Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-6
solves/total: 4/5

single
best: 1:27.42
worst: 2:56.76

mean of 3
current: 2:12.31 (σ = 44.67)
best: 2:12.31 (σ = 44.67)

avg of 5
current: 2:25.49 (σ = 27.23)
best: 2:25.49 (σ = 27.23)

Average: 2:25.49 (σ = 27.23)
Mean: 2:10.97

Time List:
1. 2:06.96 F2 U' F2 U' R U2 R U' R' 
2. DNF(2:29.20) R F2 U2 F' R' F' R F2 R2 
3. 1:27.42 F' U' F2 U' R2 U2 F R' U2 
4. 2:12.75 F R2 F R U' R U2 F' U2 
5. 2:56.76 R' U2 F R2 U' F' R2 F2 R' U2


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 6, 2015)

3:11.75[1:56.43] U2 u2 D f' R2 U' L f' U2 f2 F2 L' R2 r F2 L R2 B2 F r2 U' L2 U2 B F L' r2 R F' L2 F' U2 L R F R F2 L' f2 D' 

How in the H**L do I suddenly get 1:15 execution when my previous execution PB is 1:42 ?!?

And why on earth do I have to get it after slow and sloppy memo? Even with normal 1:3x memo it would have been well sub-3. 

Well I still think that it's an accomplishment because it's so significant improvement on my execution time...


----------



## josh42732 (Jul 6, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> 3:11.75[1:56.43] U2 u2 D f' R2 U' L f' U2 f2 F2 L' R2 r F2 L R2 B2 F r2 U' L2 U2 B F L' r2 R F' L2 F' U2 L R F R F2 L' f2 D'
> 
> How in the H**L do I suddenly get 1:15 execution when my previous execution PB is 1:42 ?!?
> 
> ...



Noice! Still PB!


----------



## David Sundling (Jul 6, 2015)

How do you solve blindfolded I have tried to learn but get lost in the process of it


----------



## Neilggghhh123 (Jul 6, 2015)

its just you have to understand the method, then practice


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 6, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> Noice! Still PB!



No it's not actually  My sig is VERY out of date. My real PB for 4BLD is 3:02.xy


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 6, 2015)

David Sundling said:


> How do you solve blindfolded I have tried to learn but get lost in the process of it



YouTube. Noah Cubes and/or Zane will get you started. Maybe practice with just corners to start and take your time learning. It's not easy but you can do it. There are plenty of people here who can help with specific issues.


----------



## NewCuber000 (Jul 7, 2015)

3BLD in 2:56.44! First sub-3! Used OP/OP (I need to learn turbo or M2 when my memo doesn't suck so much...)

got to skip memo for 2 corners, just noticed they were flipped in a way I could do a z2 and do a corner flipping algorithm on them. Also used edge flipping algorithm for the buffer and another edge. No parity. Not that fast but it's still PB and awesome for me


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 7, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> 3:11.75[1:56.43] U2 u2 D f' R2 U' L f' U2 f2 F2 L' R2 r F2 L R2 B2 F r2 U' L2 U2 B F L' r2 R F' L2 F' U2 L R F R F2 L' f2 D'
> 
> How in the H**L do I suddenly get 1:15 execution when my previous execution PB is 1:42 ?!?
> 
> ...


Nice. I know that feeling haha.
You'll get a sub-3 soon I'm sure.


----------



## Cale S (Jul 7, 2015)

5BLD avg5 - 5:36.25
not even sub-WR lol

5:11.58, 5:24.45, 5:49.88, 5:34.41, DNF

first 5 attempts today


Spoiler



1st solve had 1:51 memo and 4/4 parities
2nd solve had 2:06-ish memo
3rd solve had 2:16 memo and a pop that I fixed
4th solve had 2:05 memo and should've faster but I kind of messed up during +centers
5th solve was a DNF because of one move in the wrong direction, an extra half turn, or a half turn I didn't do

Average of 5: 5:36.25
1. (5:11.58) Lw2 U' Lw2 Bw Fw Rw2 D' U' F' R' B R Bw' B R' Dw2 U Uw' Lw B D2 Uw2 F L2 Lw2 Rw R B2 Dw D' Uw' L B' L' Bw U Fw2 B Uw U' D' F2 Rw B' U L' Fw2 D2 Fw2 Bw2 F' L2 Uw Dw R Fw' F Bw2 B' Dw 
2. 5:24.45 Bw' Dw L Rw D2 Uw2 Rw2 Lw' D Dw' B U2 L' Rw2 Bw' Uw D U2 B2 Dw U2 Lw F' Bw B2 U L' Lw' U Bw' B Lw2 Dw' U Fw2 U R2 B2 Fw R L' Fw B2 Dw' U' L2 Bw B R2 Fw2 Bw B Uw2 Lw' L Rw Fw' B2 Bw Lw' 
3. 5:49.88 Bw U D' Rw2 L2 Dw Uw2 B F' Rw2 D F2 R2 Bw' R F2 Bw' L' D' Uw2 U' Rw' R' Bw' L2 Rw R2 D F2 R2 L2 D' Dw L' Bw' Dw B F Fw Lw2 Bw' B' Rw2 L' U' Lw' Bw F R2 L2 Dw' Bw2 Uw Dw' D Bw2 B' Fw' Lw2 D 
4. 5:34.41 R2 F2 Dw' R B' L' U' F R' Fw' Bw Uw F U' Uw2 Fw2 Uw' F' Lw' L' Dw U D Lw D Fw2 Rw2 Lw2 U F Fw L' Uw' Fw2 Rw2 R2 Fw Lw Rw2 F2 B2 L Lw2 F Uw2 Fw2 Rw Fw' Dw Uw' B2 Lw2 R B2 Dw2 B' Uw Bw2 Lw D2 
5. (DNF(5:45.50)) F Lw2 Uw' Bw' R2 U' F' R2 Rw Bw2 L Bw' Lw Uw Lw' B R2 Dw2 B' Uw2 F2 Uw Lw' Dw2 Fw F2 Rw' Bw2 U' B' Bw2 Lw R U Bw Fw U2 Bw' B' Rw2 D Uw Dw R' B' Uw U' D L D Fw2 Bw' D' R2 Dw' L Lw2 Uw' B' Bw'


----------



## Hari (Jul 7, 2015)

2/2 MBLD using only 1 cube


----------



## Berd (Jul 7, 2015)

Hari said:


> 2/2 MBLD using only 1 cube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tgnuf7Xw7Yo


Haha, very cool! I might try this.


Cale S said:


> 5BLD avg5 - 5:36.25
> not even sub-WR lol
> 
> 5:11.58, 5:24.45, 5:49.88, 5:34.41, DNF
> ...


Wow, you are getting even faster!


----------



## Cale S (Jul 8, 2015)

3BLD avg12 - 49.42
46.97, 44.32, 44.66, 50.25, 47.72, 1:04.90, 39.49, 52.37, (33.56), (DNF), 57.15, 46.33

Not pb, but avg12s are always nice and my pb is only 3 seconds faster. Also 33.56 is a really good single for me (reconstruction)


----------



## josh42732 (Jul 8, 2015)

Cale S said:


> 3BLD avg12 - 49.42
> 46.97, 44.32, 44.66, 50.25, 47.72, 1:04.90, 39.49, 52.37, (33.56), (DNF), 57.15, 46.33
> 
> Not pb, but avg12s are always nice and my pb is only 3 seconds faster. Also 33.56 is a really good single for me (reconstruction)


Noice! I wish I could get an Ao12. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 8, 2015)

4BLD mo3 (4:10.05) and ao5 (4:17.62) PBs

4:10.82[1:21.45], 4:04.63[1:25.59], 4:14.71[1:23.45], 4:27.34[1:33.32], 4:43.86[2:04.14]


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 8, 2015)

3:20.38 PB 3BLD single!
memo: 1:41.68
execution: 1:38.70

lost scramble somehow XD

memo was:
edges: 4got it! (but i remember somthing with: Rash, I know, Wu, Jarvis, etc)
corners: mob forget wash = M B F G W X


----------



## Berd (Jul 8, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> 3:20.38 PB 3BLD single!
> memo: 1:41.68
> execution: 1:38.70
> 
> ...



Alot of people replace X with Y because it makes easier letter pairs. For instance my MBFGWY + Mr B. (Maths teacher) smokes a *** and shows the WaY.


----------



## josh42732 (Jul 8, 2015)

Berd said:


> Alot of people replace X with Y because it makes easier letter pairs. For instance my MBFGWY + Mr B. (Maths teacher) smokes a *** and shows the WaY.


Or you could do wax as the image. Or sometimes when I get x in my memo, I make out as a z sound. So you could do either wax, or ways (ys pronounced as a z). 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## h2f (Jul 8, 2015)

First mo3 in 4bld: 11:17.4; 10:06.93; 10:39.37 = 10:41.23


----------



## josh42732 (Jul 8, 2015)

h2f said:


> First mo3 in 4bld: 11:17.4; 10:06.93; 10:39.37 = 10:41.23


Noice!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 8, 2015)

Berd said:


> Alot of people replace X with Y because it makes easier letter pairs. For instance my MBFGWY + Mr B. (Maths teacher) smokes a *** and shows the WaY.



i took deedubs advice and decided to "focus on phonetics instead of spelling" and it works very well.



josh42732 said:


> Or you could do wax as the image. Or sometimes when I get x in my memo, I make out as a z sound. So you could do either wax, or ways (ys pronounced as a z).
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk



I do this sometimes, for example, instead of Bash, i would use BoX.


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 8, 2015)

Berd said:


> Alot of people replace X with Y because it makes easier letter pairs. For instance my MBFGWY + Mr B. (Maths teacher) smokes a *** and shows the WaY.



I use x and z for the same piece. So I can use a word with either x or z for that same piece. 
I also don't use W because 1) there are really no words in Finnish language with W 2) It's too easy to mix with V for me (I think this is because how Finnish language works too...)


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 8, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> i took deedubs advice and decided to "focus on phonetics instead of spelling" and it works very well.



Me too. I use audio for everything now with many replacement letters like sh for x and ing for h. It won't suit multi if I ever go down that route but is far quicker for me than making up images and linking them.


----------



## Meneghetti (Jul 9, 2015)

3BLD corners-only

number of times: 95/100
best time: 8.90
worst time: 22.11

best mo3: 11.91 (σ = 2.62)
best avg5: 12.21 (σ = 1.40)
best avg12: 12.80 (σ = 1.11)
best avg50: 14.05 (σ = 1.54)
best avg100: 14.39 (σ = 2.23)
session mean: 14.16

Times/scrambles:


Spoiler



1. 13.08 B2 D F B D' F' B' D L2 F U2 L2 F D2 F' U2 B2 U2 R2 
2. 12.80 L2 B2 U2 R2 D L2 U' F2 L2 R2 D' F' D U2 L2 D R2 B' U' R2 
3. 15.29 D2 B' L2 D2 F' D2 R2 F L2 R2 D2 U B R2 B' R2 U' B 
4. 13.40 D' R2 D2 B2 F2 L2 D' F2 U L2 B2 R' D F2 D2 R' F2 U' R' 
5. 11.88 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 U' F2 U F2 U L2 F' D R2 U F R2 U' F 
6. 12.91 D R2 U R2 F2 U2 R2 D B2 F2 U2 R D2 L' D L' R' D' B2 L' 
7. 15.78 L2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 D' U' F2 U L D R' B2 D2 L D' R' 
8. (11.78) R F' L F' U2 L F' R U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F U2 F2 D2 
9. 14.70 U2 B U2 F2 U2 L2 F D2 R2 F2 L2 U F R2 F' U B R2 U F2 
10. 16.90 D2 B2 U L2 U' B2 U F2 D' R2 B2 L F2 U' B2 R2 D2 U' R 
11. 13.80 U' B U F2 U' B R2 U D' L2 B2 U' R2 L2 B2 
12. 16.01 F U D2 R2 U L2 B U2 D R2 B2 R2 D R2 L2 B2 L2 B2 
13. 16.10 L2 B' L2 D2 B' D2 B' U2 B' L2 B R' U2 F2 L U2 L2 F2 R 
14. 14.51 U' B2 U2 R2 U2 F2 D B2 F2 U' B L2 D F2 D B' U2 L2 F' 
15. 15.83 B2 U L' U L2 U' L' U' F2 R F2 B2 D2 R' U2 L U2 R D2 
16. 16.84 R2 F2 D' L2 R2 B2 U' B2 F2 R2 D F' U' B F2 R2 B D' F U 
17. 13.75 B2 U R2 B2 D U F2 R2 B2 L2 U R' U L2 U' R' D L2 U' 
18. (DNF(15.09)) L2 B D2 L2 D2 F' R2 B' U2 B' F R' B L D2 B' R' B L 
19. 13.45 D F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 D F R2 U' L2 D2 U' B 
20. 16.01 U B2 D' L2 F2 R2 B2 D R2 B2 D B U' F' R2 F' U B' 
21. 12.14 D B D' F2 B D B2 D R2 L2 B' R2 F L2 D2 F R2 B' R2 
22. 17.58 U2 B2 R2 D' F2 D' B2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L U F2 D' B2 L2 D' U R' 
23. 15.40 B D F D' B' D F D' R2 B2 U D' F2 D L2 U' B2 
24. 12.23 D2 L' D2 F2 R' D2 L U2 L' B2 L D' U2 B2 R B2 R' D' R 
25. 12.23 U2 R2 D2 F' D2 F L2 B D2 L' B' U2 L2 R2 F' D2 L F 
26. 13.00 R2 U' R2 D U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D' F2 R U' L' F2 U R' U' L 
27. 13.09 U' B U' D2 R2 F L2 D F B2 D R2 U2 R2 D L2 U F2 D' B2 
28. (19.51) B2 D' L2 D B2 D' B2 U L2 D' F2 R D' U2 R2 D' B2 F2 L U 
29. (10.64) B2 D' U F2 D' L2 U R2 B2 L2 R' F2 U B2 D2 U L F2 
30. 13.59 D L2 U2 R2 F2 D' B2 U' R2 D' B D2 B D B' F2 D B R2 
31. 12.63 F2 L2 B L2 F' D2 F2 U2 B' U2 L2 D L2 B' D' F' L2 F' D' F' 
32. 13.35 F D' B' D R2 F' D' B L2 U R2 F2 U2 R2 U L2 D B2 
33. (10.44) U2 L' U2 R B2 L' R' D2 B2 D2 B2 F D2 L' D2 L F' D2 L2 
34. 14.86 B' L2 D2 U2 F' D2 F U2 L2 R B L B' R' D2 B D2 L' 
35. 12.70 R' D2 L D2 R B2 D2 B2 L' B2 D2 B' U2 R F2 R' F2 U2 B' 
36. 11.93 R D2 L' D2 L' D2 L2 F2 R F2 R' B R' B' D2 L' F' R' F 
37. 15.75 L2 U' L2 R2 D R2 U' F2 U2 B' D' F L2 D B D' F 
38. 15.66 U B2 U F2 U2 F2 U' F2 U2 F2 D2 L' B2 F2 D2 U2 R' U' F2 
39. 13.95 B2 L2 U2 L U2 F2 L B2 R' B2 L B' F2 U2 R U2 R' B' R2 
40. 12.88 U F2 L U F2 R U' F2 R F2 L2 F2 U2 L' D2 R' L2 D2 
41. 13.23 L2 R2 B2 U2 B' L2 F R2 F' D2 U' R2 B R2 B' U' F U2 
42. 14.20 L' F2 R2 U2 R' D2 R' U2 R D2 R2 F L B' D2 B F2 R F' 
43. (17.68) F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 D' L2 D F2 R' D2 U' F2 U' B2 L U 
44. 12.90 F2 L2 D2 B2 U' L2 F2 R2 B2 D' U2 B L F R2 F' L' B 
45. 11.89 R2 F2 D B2 D' L2 F2 R2 D' B2 D L F2 D' L' D L2 F2 L U' 
46. 14.04 B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U B2 R2 U L2 D' L U2 B2 D2 F2 R' U' 
47. 13.96 U' B2 U' F2 D2 L2 D B2 U2 L2 R2 B U F L2 U F' U B U2 
48. 16.09+ F D2 B R2 U2 R2 F' U2 B2 U2 F' L D2 B L F D2 F L D2 
49. 13.19 F2 D' B2 L' B2 U2 L D' L B2 U2 L' U2 L' B2 U2 L' D2 F2 
50. 12.71 F2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 U' F2 L2 R2 D' L B2 U' L' U L R D2 R 
51. 20.79 U B' D2 B U F' R2 F' B2 D2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 
52. 17.05 F2 U' R D2 R' U L' B2 L' F2 R' U2 R' B2 R2 
53. 14.56 R' U L U' R U L' U' B2 D R2 D' B2 D B2 R2 B2 D' 
54. 22.11 U2 L2 D' B2 R2 U2 R2 U L2 U' R2 B R2 U' F2 U' B' D2 R2 F 
55. 12.84 F2 U' F2 L2 R2 D' L2 R2 B2 U' B2 F U B U' F' U B' 
56. (9.63) F2 D R2 D' F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U' F D2 U F' R2 U L2 B' 
57. 16.93 B D2 B L2 F L2 B2 L2 F' L2 F2 L' D2 F2 U2 B2 R' U2 
58. 13.35 R U' D R U D' R' U B2 D B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 D L2 
59. 12.58 R F2 L' D2 F2 L D2 R' D2 U2 B2 U' L' D2 L2 D2 L' U' 
60. (DNF(15.93)) F2 D2 B2 R' F2 R D2 F2 U2 R U L' D2 U R' U' L U' 
61. 15.60 B U2 F2 L2 F' L2 R2 B R2 B' F' D' F' U' F D L2 F' L2 U' 
62. (DNF(16.79)) L D R2 U' L U D' L' D2 B2 D' L2 D' L2 F2 U L2 F2 B2 
63. 16.09 R F2 B D2 F2 B' D2 R L2 F' L2 F D2 R2 L2 B' U2 B L2 
64. 12.28 R2 D B2 D B2 U2 B2 L2 R2 D' L2 F' L2 D' F' U2 L2 U' F' 
65. 12.38 R2 F2 D' B2 F2 D' L2 D2 U F2 U2 L' U2 F2 R' U' R2 U' F2 L' 
66. 13.25 L2 D L2 D2 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 D U L' B2 D' F2 D' U2 R B2 
67. 21.78 D2 B R2 F' D2 R2 U2 F' L2 R2 F' L' B R2 B F2 D2 U2 R' 
68. (10.85) R F' R' U2 R' B' R U2 D2 F' U2 F U2 D2 R2 B R2 F 
69. 17.18 U2 B2 D2 B2 U2 F D2 U2 F U2 B L B' F' L F R2 B L' R2 
70. 14.26 R' B R B2 R D2 L' U2 F' R U2 B2 L D2 B2 L B2 R' B2 D2 
71. 14.55 L2 F2 D2 B U2 B' D2 F2 U2 L U2 B F2 U2 B' F2 L 
72. 14.05 R' U R' L D2 R L' U D2 R U2 F2 R L' F2 D2 L D2 L 
73. 14.71 U F' B2 U2 F' R2 L2 D' F B' R2 L2 B' R2 F D2 R2 U2 L2 
74. 12.55 D' B2 U L2 U2 L2 B2 U' F2 U2 F2 R D' R' D R U R' U' R' 
75. 13.15 R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 U2 R2 F2 R' F2 U' R F2 R2 U R' 
76. 15.09 U2 R2 F R2 F D2 B2 U2 L2 F' L2 R B2 F' R2 D2 L U2 B L' 
77. 11.46 R F2 L' D2 F2 R' U2 B2 D2 R' U2 F' R F R' D2 F D2 F' 
78. 18.08+ F2 U L2 U2 B2 R2 U F2 U R2 D2 B U B' F2 D' U B U2 B 
79. 14.08 F2 D2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D' R2 U2 F' L2 F2 D F' L2 D' F 
80. 14.71 D2 B2 U2 F2 R D2 R' U2 L D2 L2 U' R U L B2 U L U' 
81. 12.61 D2 F2 U L2 R2 U R2 D2 F2 L2 U B R2 U' B' F2 U L2 B' U2 
82. 12.96 B2 U2 R2 U F2 D' R2 B2 D2 L2 U R D' R2 U' L' F2 L U' R 
83. 11.34 L2 D2 F2 D2 B2 F' R2 F' D2 B U2 L' U2 B D2 L2 R B2 F' R' 
84. 11.46 U2 B' U' R2 U R2 B U2 D L2 B2 L2 D' L2 D' B2 D L2 
85. (DNF(18.11)) U2 L' D2 L D2 R2 D2 U2 L' D2 L' U R2 B2 D U' B2 L2 D' 
86. 13.88 F2 L2 U R2 F2 L2 U R2 D2 R2 B2 L' D F2 L' D L2 U F2 L 
87. 14.64 R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L' F2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' L' U' 
88. 13.25 B2 L2 U2 F D2 B2 L2 F' L2 F2 D2 R' F' L F2 U2 R F L 
89. 11.69 R2 D2 B2 L' B2 R2 U2 L' F2 U2 L' F' R2 B2 D2 B' D2 R2 F 
90. (DNF(25.71)) R D' B2 L D B2 R D L' F2 B2 R F2 R D2 R' B2 R2 D2 
91. 12.88 B2 R2 F2 D R2 D' B2 F2 D' L2 F2 L F2 U F2 U' L F2 D 
92. 12.83 B2 U R2 F2 R2 D F2 R2 D R2 U' L' B2 U2 F2 D2 L2 R' U2 
93. 19.33 R F2 D2 L U2 R U2 R2 U2 F2 R' D' B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 U R2 
94. 15.71 L2 R2 D2 B2 U L2 B2 F2 D R2 F2 R' D L2 R D2 R' D R' 
95. 13.38 D' F2 U R2 U L2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U2 B R2 D B F D' B D2 F' 
96. (8.90) F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R' D2 U2 B2 L B2 D' R U R U' R D' R' 
97. 13.74 D B2 L' U2 L D2 F2 D' B2 R L U2 L' B2 R B2 R2 D2 F2 
98. 13.08 D2 L2 R2 U' L2 D B2 U2 B2 D R2 B D' B D2 B' D' B' U' 
99. 14.21 R2 B2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D B2 R2 U2 B D F D F L2 D L2 B' 
100. 15.21 B D2 U2 L2 B U2 L2 B2 U2 B F2 R F2 L' F L' R' F' D2 L'


----------



## Berd (Jul 9, 2015)

Meneghetti said:


> 3BLD corners-only
> 
> number of times: 95/100
> best time: 8.90
> ...


Very impressive accuracy once again! Gj!


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 9, 2015)

First 3BLD success! Untimed but done during recess at school. Almost got another success just now but I forgot to do parity!!!!!!! So annoyed with myself!!!


----------



## Berd (Jul 9, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> First 3BLD success! Untimed but done during recess at school. Almost got another success just now but I forgot to do parity!!!!!!! So annoyed with myself!!!


Yay! Gj dude!


----------



## Torch (Jul 9, 2015)

3/3 MBLD in 10:04.44[5:07.71]! I was especially surprised since I made a ouple of execution mistakes I had to backtrack and correct.

Scrambles:
1) D2 L U2 L' B2 L' D2 U2 L2 F2 L' B' L' D' L2 F' R' B2 U F2 L2 (10|14)
2) D2 B2 D2 B L2 B L2 F' L2 R2 B L' F' U B L U F2 R2 F2 (4''|12)
3) L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 L B2 R' D2 L' D B U2 L D' B2 R2 D2 B' U2 (8|10)

(I scramble WCA orientation and solve Blue up, Red front)


----------



## Berd (Jul 9, 2015)

Torch said:


> 3/3 MBLD in 10:04.44[5:07.71]! I was especially surprised since I made a ouple of execution mistakes I had to backtrack and correct.
> 
> Scrambles:
> 1) D2 L U2 L' B2 L' D2 U2 L2 F2 L' B' L' D' L2 F' R' B2 U F2 L2 (10|14)
> ...


Cool orientation! Gj!


----------



## the super cuber (Jul 9, 2015)

yay!! 5/5 multiblind in 7:36 [4:05 memo]

memo was 49 sec per cube and exec was 42 per cube.
first sub 8 min 5/5


----------



## josh42732 (Jul 10, 2015)

New 4BLD PB!!! 
Video and thread is here


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 10, 2015)

4BLD ao5 PB - 3:54.61
3:51.28[1:12.67], 3:57.97[1:20.96], (DNF(5:28.04)[1:17.36]), 3:54.59[1:17.71], (3:46.37[1:29.99])






Really need to improve my single though.


----------



## Berd (Jul 10, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> 4BLD ao5 PB - 3:54.61
> 3:51.28[1:12.67], 3:57.97[1:20.96], (DNF(5:28.04)[1:17.36]), 3:54.59[1:17.71], (3:46.37[1:29.99])
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGlsj-5L78w
> ...


Nice consistency! What is your single pb? (I can't see signatures on mobile).


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 10, 2015)

Berd said:


> Nice consistency! What is your single pb? (I can't see signatures on mobile).


3:45.79. The difference between single and ao5 for 4BLD should be way larger than that right?


----------



## Berd (Jul 10, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> 3:45.79. The difference between single and ao5 for 4BLD should be way larger than that right?


Oh much larger. This suggests you need to push yourself in memo more!


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 10, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> 4BLD ao5 PB - 3:54.61
> 3:51.28[1:12.67], 3:57.97[1:20.96], (DNF(5:28.04)[1:17.36]), 3:54.59[1:17.71], (3:46.37[1:29.99])
> 
> 
> Really need to improve my single though.



Awesome :tu You are getting quite close to my times already. (Except single but you will crush that soon. Not long till sub-3:30 for you  )


----------



## Torch (Jul 10, 2015)

4/5 in 27:28.14[15:24.59]. The one that was off was the one I memoed last and executed first.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 10, 2015)

First timed 3BLD success is a 8:27.25 on the forum comp.


----------



## Ollie (Jul 10, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> 3:45.79. The difference between single and ao5 for 4BLD should be way larger than that right?



inb4 your next PB single is about 30s faster, it's always the way when one gets better at big BLD x)


----------



## h2f (Jul 11, 2015)

6/10 in 1h and 2 minutes. I couldnt remeber 9th cube and wen to 10th and it was ok. Than back to 9th but still couldnt remember and 1 hour passed. 1st cube is off by 3 corners (wrong cycle), 2nd is off 4 edges, 3th and 4th - mess. 5th - over the time.

Very intresting experience to me. A month ago or more I tried 8 cubes and got only 2/8. This time it is more than I was expecting.

Score 5/10 = 0 points. I think next time I will do 9. I'm sure I can do it in 1 hour.


----------



## Berd (Jul 11, 2015)

h2f said:


> 6/10 in 1h and 2 minutes. I couldnt remeber 9th cube and wen to 10th and it was ok. Than back to 9th but still couldnt remember and 1 hour passed. 1st cube is off by 3 corners (wrong cycle), 2nd is off 4 edges, 3th and 4th - mess. 5th - over the time.
> 
> Very intresting experience to me. A month ago or more I tried 8 cubes and got only 2/8. This time it is more than I was expecting.
> 
> Score 5/10 = 0 points. I think next time I will do 9. I'm sure I can do it in 1 hour.


With 9 you can have 2 'packs' of 4 cubes and then have a 3bld at the end. Really great!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 11, 2015)

Ollie said:


> inb4 your next PB single is about 30s faster, it's always the way when one gets better at big BLD x)


3:33.27[1:10.38] (lost the scramble)

Okay so not as good as I hoped, but finally sub-OcR. I'll upload it anyway.


----------



## h2f (Jul 11, 2015)

Berd said:


> With 9 you can have 2 'packs' of 4 cubes and then have a 3bld at the end. Really great!



I think about it in the same way.


----------



## RomFrta33 (Jul 11, 2015)

Fifth successful blindsolve in my life! My successes:
17.89
11.87
8.43
7.36
3.18
Wtf? That's magic x)


----------



## Torch (Jul 11, 2015)

5 blind successes in a row! 2:10.79 ao5: (1:58.70[54.26]), 2:10.77[1:08.90], 2:18.71[1:06.81], 2:02.88[54.70], (2:41.39[1:25.14])

EDIT: Apparently I'm accurate now!

2:11.08 ao12: (1:58.70[54.26]), 2:10.77[1:08.90], 2:18.71[1:06.81], 2:02.88[54.70], (2:41.39[1:25.14]), 2:09.03[59.54], 2:21.10[51.76], 2:22.19[1:05.38], 1:59.09[56.35], 2:19.98[1:08.12], 1:59.32[51.48], 2:07.75[56.61]


----------



## josh42732 (Jul 11, 2015)

Torch said:


> 5 blind successes in a row! 2:10.79 ao5: (1:58.70[54.26]), 2:10.77[1:08.90], 2:18.71[1:06.81], 2:02.88[54.70], (2:41.39[1:25.14])
> 
> EDIT: Apparently I'm accurate now!
> 
> 2:11.08 ao12: (1:58.70[54.26]), 2:10.77[1:08.90], 2:18.71[1:06.81], 2:02.88[54.70], (2:41.39[1:25.14]), 2:09.03[59.54], 2:21.10[51.76], 2:22.19[1:05.38], 1:59.09[56.35], 2:19.98[1:08.12], 1:59.32[51.48], 2:07.75[56.61]


Nice job!!! I'm still trying to get an Ao12. D: It's hard


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 11, 2015)

Nice mean  Not really sure if PB. Tried to roll the bad first solve out but DNFed

Mean of 3: 3:35.12
1. 3:54.35[1:30.78] R2 r2 U2 B U u B' f2 u L u2 D L2 D' r u' R U L2 R' f r F B' L' u F u' D' f' F' u' R B' r2 u2 B' r' F f 
2. 3:26.74[1:14.25] L r' F B2 f D2 R2 f' D f2 U R B D2 L' r U r2 u' B' u2 F' f' L2 u2 f r' u' f B D U L r' D2 B2 f u' B2 r2 
3. 3:24.26[1:30.96] B2 D L2 B' D' B' L2 D' u2 r U R u L2 F B2 u f2 B L' f' F2 B' L u' L' r' F f' B U' L' D2 r2 B2 F' u L2 u' f'


----------



## Torch (Jul 11, 2015)

1:23.26[34.28] F2 L' F2 R' U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 F' D R D' L2 B D2 L2 F' R 

PB by 20 seconds. I'm literally lost for words right now.

EDIT: (1:23.26[34.28]), 1:37.89[36.01], (DNF(2:08.75)[59.11]), 1:37.32[40.21], 1:57.09[53.61] = 1:44.10 ao5


----------



## 2180161 (Jul 11, 2015)

did my first corners only solve BLD! I'm working towards a full BLD solve


----------



## RomFrta33 (Jul 11, 2015)

You need to be able to recall it at least 30 seconds after memorizing it, plus edges memorization time! I said 30 seconds because if you've never solved a cube blindfolded, even if you use M2 you won't solve edges in less than 30 seconds


----------



## Hari (Jul 12, 2015)

PB for execution. Took the memo safe though.
3:07.98[1:43.xy]	R' U B2 L Rw' R2 D' F Fw R2 F2 B2 Rw Fw2 Uw' F Fw Rw2 D L2 F' Fw D' F2 R2 U2 D' Rw U D L' F2 Uw B2 U' D B U' Fw' B2


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 12, 2015)

Hari said:


> PB for execution. Took the memo safe though.
> 3:07.98[1:43.xy]	R' U B2 L Rw' R2 D' F Fw R2 F2 B2 Rw Fw2 Uw' F Fw Rw2 D L2 F' Fw D' F2 R2 U2 D' Rw U D L' F2 Uw B2 U' D B U' Fw' B2



God damn! I need to get faster to keep up with you guys (You and CyanSandwitch)...  Gj


----------



## Ollie (Jul 12, 2015)

Consecutive sub-2s:

1:57.05[0:51]
1:56.28[0:52]

God damn it, Universe.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 12, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Consecutive sub-2s:
> 
> 1:57.05[0:51]
> 1:56.28[0:52]
> ...


Heh, nice 
No mo3 or ao5?


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 12, 2015)

http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/1030/events/16/rounds/2/results

Wow! Haven't heard of this guy before, also could have been WR


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 12, 2015)

Much 4BLD practise today inspired by Haris and CyanSandwitches good reults. So thanks for the motivation guys :tu

Got an awesome mo3:
Mean of 3: 3:22.59
1. 3:10.50[1:13.31] B2 r u' B' u' U R2 F U' u D' r' F R' L' r' f2 R B' D2 f2 U u' L' B u f L2 F2 U2 B2 L R F2 R2 u2 L2 r u' D' 
2. 3:14.94[1:19.49] D' R' u' U r2 f2 R D' u' U2 F2 D2 F u' B' R r2 D B u2 U F2 f B2 U2 B2 U' f2 u L' u' F2 U u F' L R2 U D2 L' 
3. 3:42.34[1:29.24] L' r' D' R2 u r2 B' f2 R' u2 B' L' R2 r f2 r2 R' f2 D2 R' D B2 r' f r' u D2 r' B' L' r2 D' U' R' L2 F' U2 B2 R2 L2 

Easily sub-3:30 and new PB 

But sub-3 single STILL keeps eluding me :/ 3:10 and 3:14 both had double parity which takes me a little over 10s to execute usually (10-13s). So close again but not yet...


----------



## Hari (Jul 12, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> Much 4BLD practise today inspired by Haris and CyanSandwitches good reults. So thanks for the motivation guys :tu
> 
> Got an awesome mo3:
> Mean of 3: 3:22.59
> ...



Great! That's far better than my 3:38 Pb mo3.. My accuracy is poor. Today was overall a terrible day for 4BLD. Just that 1 solve above which was decent. Had a 2:49 DNF by some wings too.. My memo seems to have slowed down for some reason. With those memo times, you can easily hit sub3. :tu


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 12, 2015)

Hari said:


> With those memo times, you can easily hit sub3. :tu



Yeah. I know I should be able to do that but my execution sucks... Doing even sub-2 execution is quite hard and rare for me. Best ones are around 1:40 and normal ~2:10-2:20


----------



## Meneghetti (Jul 13, 2015)

3BLD corners only
10.66, 15.99+, 11.63, (9.69), 12.63, 14.26, 11.00, (DNF(12.94)), 10.59, 13.54, 12.06, 16.76

12.91 avg12
11.64 avg5 (first 5 solves)

Video:


Spoiler


----------



## Berd (Jul 13, 2015)

Meneghetti said:


> 3BLD corners only
> 10.66, 15.99+, 11.63, (9.69), 12.63, 14.26, 11.00, (DNF(12.94)), 10.59, 13.54, 12.06, 16.76
> 
> 12.91 avg12
> ...



Very cool turning style! I still use your alg list!


----------



## Berd (Jul 13, 2015)

Meneghetti said:


> 3BLD corners only
> 10.66, 15.99+, 11.63, (9.69), 12.63, 14.26, 11.00, (DNF(12.94)), 10.59, 13.54, 12.06, 16.76
> 
> 12.91 avg12
> ...



Very cool turning style! I still use your alg list!


----------



## Meneghetti (Jul 13, 2015)

Berd said:


> Very cool turning style! I still use your alg list!



Cool!! I'm glad it was useful.


----------



## josh42732 (Jul 13, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Consecutive sub-2s:
> 
> 1:57.05[0:51]
> 1:56.28[0:52]
> ...




LOL the solve with a 1 second slower memo was 1 second faster and the solve with the 1 second faster memo was 1 second slower


----------



## h2f (Jul 13, 2015)

Berd said:


> Very cool turning style! I still use your alg list!



Can you give me a link to the list?


----------



## Hari (Jul 13, 2015)

3BLD PB ao5 and mo3. Last 3 make up a 34.81 mo3 while the ao5 is 35.05
35.40 D F2 L2 U L2 D' B2 U' R2 U2 R2 B' D B L' U' B' D L D B D'
34.95 B2 D B2 D2 U' B2 L2 D' U2 L2 F B2 D R' B2 F' R B' R'
36.65 B2 U' F2 L2 D' R2 B2 D' L2 U2 L2 F R' B2 L' U L D2 R' B' F
32.98 L2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 U R2 F2 R2 D' B L' U' F' D2 R D' R B' D2 U'
34.81 F2 D R2 D L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F' L' F2 D' R2 D R L2 B' R'


----------



## Berd (Jul 13, 2015)

h2f said:


> Can you give me a link to the list?


I think it's in Mehengetti's sig? I can't see on mobile haha.


----------



## h2f (Jul 13, 2015)

You're right. Haven' seen it, because of the same reason - I've read about it on mobile.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 13, 2015)

first 3bld mo3 lol
Mean of 3: 2:43.55
1. 2:37.17 D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F' D2 B' F2 L' B' U B2 R' B U' L' D R2
2. 2:40.00 D2 F' D F2 R L F' U2 B R' D2 R2 F2 U' R2 F2 U L2 B2 U
3. 2:53.47 F R' D F U' B2 L D' L2 F U' B2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 B2 U' B2 U' 

the first scramble tho


----------



## Meneghetti (Jul 13, 2015)

h2f said:


> Can you give me a link to the list?



Here it is: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1hXi9B9lCubA9Ur_31VmYleiLUnWuUUIWf4aTPQkj0bg/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## h2f (Jul 13, 2015)

Thanks. Got it and strarting full 3style corners.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 13, 2015)

another 3BLD PB single! this is fun! (might practise more...but...3x3=bae)

2:55.21 (OP/OP)

D' B2 U B2 L2 R2 D B2 L2 D' U2 F' U' R' B U2 F2 U' B L D' Uw'

x2
edges: WacK PaQue CaLl ROw TEXas = W K P Q C L R O T E X
parity: y R U2 R' U2 R B' R' U' R U l U R2 F x y'
corners: XiT (****) NewFounland C = X T N F C


----------



## josh42732 (Jul 13, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> another 3BLD PB single! this is fun! (might practise more...but...3x3=bae)
> 
> 2:55.21 (OP/OP)
> 
> ...



Noice! Getting 3BLD single PB's are always fun.


----------



## josh42732 (Jul 13, 2015)

Sorry for double post!

Speaking of PB's....

Rubik's cube blindfolded
Jul 13, 2015 1:08:59 PM - 1:23:51 PM

Mean: DNF
Average: 1:57.55
Best time: 1:40.22
Median: 1:55.26
Worst time: DNF
Standard deviation: 11.17

Best average of 5: 1:57.55
1-5 - (1:40.22) 1:55.26 2:10.22 (DNF) 1:47.17

1. 1:40.22 U R2 D' B2 F2 D U F2 R2 L2 U' L D2 F' D B2 U' L' D2 R' B R'
2. 1:55.26 U' B2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 D2 L' F' R D' R U' B' F2 R2 D2 L
3. 2:10.22 F2 D' L2 D' R2 U' F2 U2 R2 U2 F' U R' U B' R2 U2 F L2 D' L
4. DNF D2 R2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U' L2 F2 L2 B' R' D' R' L' U' B' D' L' D2 U'
5. 1:47.17 D2 L2 D B2 D R2 D' L2 U2 B2 U F R' B' L2 B' D' U' R U L' U

New PB Mo3 and Ao5!! Still going for an Ao12 though. That would be nice. With no DNF's. That DNF was an execution mistake. I accidentally forgot if I had done a setup move or not so I did it instead, and after I looked at the cube, I had just scrambled it. :/ DNF's suck.


----------



## h2f (Jul 13, 2015)

3style corners, first ao12 - 1:06.96.


----------



## Berd (Jul 13, 2015)

h2f said:


> 3style corners, first ao12 - 1:06.96.



You learnt already!? Gj!


----------



## h2f (Jul 13, 2015)

I cant say it, but I know all 3cycles going through my buffer and DFR corner (all stickers) plus a lot other algs (they are quite easy). I can make all corners doing setups if I cant figure out how to make pure commutator. And of course I've started to review whole list of algs I've made (lots of them are copies from Noah, speffez etc.) - every day one corner. I think theres no sense to wait - I force my mind to get into 3 style as I did with centers in 4bld/5bld.


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 14, 2015)

Meneghetti said:


> Here it is: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1hXi9B9lCubA9Ur_31VmYleiLUnWuUUIWf4aTPQkj0bg/edit?usp=sharing



I'm struggling with a couple of these. IT shows as[x: M', U R2 U'] but ends up a bit of a mess. Could someone show the alg in full for me please?


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 14, 2015)

newtonbase said:


> I'm struggling with a couple of these. IT shows as[x: M', U R2 U'] but ends up a bit of a mess. Could someone show the alg in full for me please?


x M' U R2 U' M U R2 U' x'

x is the setup move, then you do A (M'), B (U R2 U'), A' B'


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jul 14, 2015)

So after two multi fails, I took about an hour or so break to eat dinner, help clean kitchen, etc. I decided I would do my last attempt of the day, so I went super safe memo and reviewed multiple times. So.. 2/2 18:40.616 -> 18:41  . First success yay!


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 14, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> x M' U R2 U' M U R2 U' x'
> 
> x is the setup move, then you do A (M'), B (U R2 U'), A' B'




Thanks. I got confused with the B' so was doing
x M' U R2 U' M U' R2 U x'


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 15, 2015)

first mbld in forever 12/15 53:57.14. Silly mistakes not too mad. Gonna try again later

Edit: Also one of my cubes had a very interesting, weird, cubing related memo.

LAying YJ NoaH ClEaning UVavan's Mouth 

(corners were boring)

so yeah a YJ laying in a bed and noah arthurs cleaning Eli Lifland's mouth lolol


----------



## josh42732 (Jul 15, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> first mbld in forever 12/15 53:57.14. Silly mistakes not too mad. Gonna try again later
> 
> Edit: Also one of my cubes had a very interesting, weird, cubing related memo.
> 
> ...


LMAO!! Too funny!


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 15, 2015)

Tried to do a pack of cards. Got 46/52. Not bad.


----------



## lejitcuber (Jul 15, 2015)

How did you memorise it? Brute force? ^^^


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 15, 2015)

lejitcuber said:


> How did you memorise it? Brute force? ^^^



Of course not.

Ace:A 
2:B 
3:C 
4: D
5:E 
6:F 
7:G 
8:H 
9:I 
10:T 
Jack:J 
Queen:Q 
King:K
Then add a letter for a suit
Spades: S
Clubs: C
Hearts: H
Diamonds: D

eg. 5 of Diamonds is ED, Queen of Spades is QS, Ace of Clubs is AC etc

It requires you memorising 52 letter pairs. It really made my head hurt afterwards.


----------



## josh42732 (Jul 15, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Of course not.
> 
> Ace:A
> 2:B
> ...



Hmm... I might try that, but I will have to get used to the lettering system.


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 15, 2015)

I don't really get time to do 3BLD solves but my last 4 or 5 (over a fortnight) have all been 100% so I went for my first timed solve in many weeks. Forgot a corner letter pair so ended up with 3 corners cycled and 1 twisted and then 2 edges twisted, inc the buffer. Took just over 5 mins. Not great by the standards but progress is good and my 3 min target looks very doable.


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 16, 2015)

8:24[3:56] 5BLD :tu

2nd best ever and first ever sub-4 memo on a successful solve I think


----------



## Torch (Jul 16, 2015)

8/9 in 52:38.09[33:31.27]! The one that was off was off by 6 corners, due to a memo error (I memoed IB SB HW OT LG instead of IB RB HW OS LG). I didn't have any big recall issues and I definitely can get faster. Tomorrow I'm going to try 11, even though I might go over an hour.


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 17, 2015)

Okay... This is getting ridiculous. Sub-3 seems to be impossible for me.

3:06.71[1:19.12] r' f D f2 F D2 u r' u' U B' R L' U2 R2 F' B f2 L' U2 r' U L' D2 U' R' F' r' F2 U2 F u U' f F U' r' f F2 U2 

Once again with double parity... This has to be at least 5th time that I get a solve that would have been sub-3 without double parity or wing parity


----------



## Cale S (Jul 18, 2015)

5BLD - 4:52.98 [1:53]
first attempt today, 5th sub-5
with wing and corner-midge parity, gj


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 18, 2015)

Whoop
Official 2:57 3BLD
Failed mo3 tho but eh


----------



## Iggy (Jul 18, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Whoop
> Official 2:57 3BLD
> Failed mo3 tho but eh



Nice. Also gj for podiuming everything lol


----------



## porkynator (Jul 18, 2015)

First 4BLD since last summer: 7:29.46[4:02.68] success! Yay!


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 18, 2015)

Cale S said:


> 5BLD - 4:52.98 [1:53]
> first attempt today, 5th sub-5
> with wing and corner-midge parity, gj



GJ....Memo is very impressive....
Why do u solve the corners at the last yo?


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 18, 2015)

Cale S said:


> 5BLD - 4:52.98 [1:53]
> first attempt today, 5th sub-5
> with wing and corner-midge parity, gj


Very nice.

I memorized a deck of cards. Aiming for a sub-3.


----------



## Meneghetti (Jul 19, 2015)

Got the Brazilian NR mean and missed NR single by 0.01!

Times
36.20, 54.32, 1:05.68

Mean
52.07

http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/920/events/16/rounds/2/results

The first solve was the same scramble Gianfranco got his 21! It was a 10/6... the perfect scramble. Too bad it was the first solve in the semi-finals (here at World's), so I was going for a safer solve there. In the other two solves I just went for the sub54 mean 

Gabriel can beat this tomorrow though. We are both doing finals tomorrow!


----------



## Iggy (Jul 19, 2015)

Meneghetti said:


> Got the Brazilian NR mean and missed NR single by 0.01!
> 
> Times
> 36.20, 54.32, 1:05.68
> ...



Nice, and good luck for today!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 19, 2015)

3bld:
1:28.07 mo3
1:32.56 ao5


----------



## Hari (Jul 19, 2015)

Meneghetti said:


> Got the Brazilian NR mean and missed NR single by 0.01!
> 
> Times
> 36.20, 54.32, 1:05.68
> ...



Nice! Can you share the scramble please?


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 19, 2015)

good avg5 but i still cnat get an avg12 aghhhhh

*54.22, 45.38, 46.05, 1:03.27, 49.73,* 1:01.58, 1:46.09, 1:17.58, DNF(1:23.01), DNF(1:08.93), 57.34, 59.10


50.00 avg5 (bold times)




Spoiler: scrambles



Session average: DNF
1. 54.22 F2 U2 L2 U2 F' U2 F L2 F' R2 B2 R F' L' D' F' L R2 D L R 
2. (45.38) D' R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 F2 U' F' D R2 F' D2 R F2 U B U2 
3. 46.05 B U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B F2 D2 B U' R B D R' F' L2 D' F2 U 
4. 1:03.27 F D2 B2 D' R' F2 U D F' R B2 U2 F2 R2 D' F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U' 
5. 49.73 U F2 R2 D B2 U' R2 F2 D F2 D' L' B F U R D2 B' L2 R' 
6. 1:01.58 U2 F2 D L2 D' R2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 L' F U2 L B L D' F' L' D 
7. 1:46.09 B2 L' B' U2 L B2 U' L U R2 B' R2 U2 B2 U2 F' L2 D2 R2 L2 
8. 1:17.58 D R' F L2 B' D2 F' R U' F' U' R2 D' R2 U B2 D2 B2 D' L2 D 
9. DNF(1:23.01) U' B2 R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 L2 U L2 B2 L F2 R D' U B' D F' R' U' 
10. (DNF(1:08.93)) B2 R2 U2 R2 F' L2 B F2 U2 B L D R' D2 U' L D2 B2 U F' 
11. 57.34 U' F2 R2 L B' U F L' B2 U R U2 L' U2 L D2 L' F2 R' 
12. 59.10 U2 B U2 B U2 B L2 F' L2 U2 F2 L' B' D2 L2 U' R U' R D' U


----------



## Hari (Jul 19, 2015)

Did some 3BLD solves despite being very sick. Surprised it gave me a PB ao5. Now, my PB mo3 is slower than ao5  
Ao5: 34.53
32.21 U R2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 L2 B2 U2 B' R2 F' R D' B D2 L' D' U2
33.17 U R2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D' L2 B2 L2 F2 R F' D R B2 F R D' U
DNF L2 D B2 U' R2 L2 U' L2 D' B2 U' F' L' B D' R2 F' R F' L' F'
37.23 B2 L2 F2 D' U2 B2 D L2 U L2 D2 B R F' D B U' L B' U
33.20 F2 U2 R2 B2 D' F2 R2 D F2 R2 U F D2 R U F D' U R B D' L'


----------



## Torch (Jul 19, 2015)

3BLD ao5 PB: (1:33.36[43.91]), 1:39.72[48.79], 1:37.67[45.42], (1:45.42[55.88]), 1:39.94[50.37] = 1:39.11 ao5


----------



## Iggy (Jul 20, 2015)

(27.20) B U' B2 D L2 U' L2 D L2 D2 L2 D B R' F L2 D' L R'

Solid solve. Best one in a long time, I might actually be able to break my PB single soon


----------



## Hari (Jul 20, 2015)

4BLD PB. 3rd sub 3 ever.. After Kaijun's new AsR though, this doesn't give me much satisfaction. 2:53.29[1:27] R' F2 L2 Uw2 Rw' U' Uw' L2 U' Fw2 B2 U' L2 Uw L2 Fw2 Rw2 U Fw L' D' B2 Rw' Uw2 Fw' Rw' D R Uw L B D' L' U2 Uw2 D L2 U D2 Rw'
Edit: Now, my 4BLD PB is exactly 6 minutes faster than my 5BLD


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 20, 2015)

First try at MBLD in a few weeks. 3/3
1. 19:20.96 
1) L' U B' L' U2 D R L2 F2 D F' R2 F' R2 L2 D2 B' D2 B U2 F2
2) D R2 F2 R2 U' B2 F2 U' L2 F2 D' F' R2 D B D' B D2 R' B U
3) B' L' U' B U2 F U2 R' F L2 F2 L D2 L' U2 R D2 R' B2 R


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 20, 2015)

Very good 3BLD session 

number of times: 12/13
best time: 29.40
worst time: 56.22

current mo3: 47.73 (σ = 9.82)
best mo3: 37.32 (σ = 6.95)

current avg5: 43.05 (σ = 6.07)
best avg5: 39.45 (σ = 0.77)

current avg12: 42.65 (σ = 4.45)
best avg12: 42.65 (σ = 4.45)

session avg: 43.88 (σ = 5.88)
session mean: 42.67

PB single 2nd ever sub-30 and all in all fast solves and good accuracy :tu

Scramble for the single:
29.40 B U2 F L2 B' D2 F L2 R2 B2 R' U F D2 F' D' R' U F

reconstruction:


Spoiler



6 corner targets and 10 edge targets all in one cycle

Corners:
y [U R U' : L2] y' 8/8
D [U R2 U' : L2] D' 10/18
[U2 : L' D L] 8/26

Edges:
u' [U' R' U : M'] u 10/36
B' [U L U' : M'] B 10/46
L [U M2 U' : L2] L' 9/55
R' U' x' [U L U' : M2] x U R 12/67 (LOL-bad why did I do that?  )
[U M' U' : R2] 8/75


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 20, 2015)

FIRST MULTIBLIND SUCCESS!!!!!

2/2 in 10:37.41


----------



## Berd (Jul 20, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> FIRST MULTIBLIND SUCCESS!!!!!
> 
> 2/2 in 10:37.41


Gj! I have a very sad mbld video on the way, stay tuned!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 20, 2015)

Berd said:


> Gj! I have a very sad mbld video on the way, stay tuned!



alright! looking forward to it!

I would try 3 cubes just for fun, but I only have two 3x3s . (i could use a 4x4...)


----------



## Berd (Jul 20, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> alright! looking forward to it!
> 
> I would try 3 cubes just for fun, but I only have two 3x3s . (i could use a 4x4...)



My vids up, check my channel or the thread I created!


----------



## Torch (Jul 20, 2015)

11/13 in 55:44! I decided to do a multi attempt in a different place from where I usually cube, and I guess it worked! I don't know exactly how long memo was, because I was using a stopwatch to time instead of qqtimer, but it was about 32 minutes. The bad part, though, was the fact that the unsolved cubes were off by 2 flipped edges and 2 twisted corners, respectively. So close to perfect!


----------



## Iggy (Jul 21, 2015)

1:19.68 3BLD single with full OP lol


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 21, 2015)

Iggy said:


> 1:19.68 3BLD single with full OP lol



Is that a challenge I see?


----------



## Iggy (Jul 21, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Is that a challenge I see?



Nah, I was bored so I started messing around with OP. I seem to pause more when I do OP lol


----------



## Cale S (Jul 21, 2015)

4BLD 

*2:47.47, 3:00.86, 2:44.68, 2:30.76, 2:42.68*, 2:49.17

2:44.94 avg5 (in bold)
2:39.37 mo3 (in italics)


----------



## Hari (Jul 21, 2015)

Cale S said:


> 4BLD
> 
> *2:47.47, 3:00.86, 2:44.68, 2:30.76, 2:42.68*, 2:49.17
> 
> ...



Dang.. What's your memo on average?


----------



## Cale S (Jul 21, 2015)

Hari said:


> Dang.. What's your memo on average?



Usually 1:00-1:10, the best from these solves was 0:54 which might be my pb for memo


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 21, 2015)

Since I can't seem to get any real accomplishments at the moment.
2BLD PBs:
*Single - 14.95*
_Mo3 - 19.53_
Ao5 - 20.51
Ao12 - 22.65

(First three are from the weekly competition)


Spoiler



1. 18.74[4.41] L F2 B' Fw R Rw2 B Fw Uw2 L' D Rw Uw Fw2 Rw2 Fw R D2 R' Fw2 Uw2 Fw Rw2 D2 F' U2 Fw2 U B' F' L' Fw' B2 L Uw' Rw' U B F Fw' 
2. 18.22[4.02] D Uw Fw R B' Fw2 F' Rw2 U Uw Fw' D2 F D' B Rw Uw' Fw F' B' R' D' L R2 B2 L2 Rw D' R2 Rw2 Uw' Fw' R L U2 D2 Uw2 Fw2 L' R' 
3. 28.51[4.98] L' D R F L Uw2 Rw2 U Rw F R2 L2 B' U Uw2 L F2 L R Uw L' B R L Rw' F' U' L' Rw U2 B2 R' D Fw' U' Rw U' Rw R' Fw 
4. (DNF(26.90)[4.66]) U2 R F' U R2 F2 U2 F' U2 
5. 22.88[7.27] R U2 F' U F2 U' R' U F2 
6. 27.83[4.97] R2 U' F' R F' U R2 U R 
7. 16.32[6.46] R U2 R U2 R' U F' R F 
8. 22.39[4.27] R' F R2 F U2 F R' U' F2 
9. 22.83[4.76] F' U' R U2 F2 R' F U' R U' 
10. 26.93[5.87] U2 R' F U2 F2 R2 U' F' R' U' 
_*11. (14.95[5.87]) U2 R' U2 R2 F2 R' F' R U'* __
12. 21.84[5.91] F2 U R F' R F2 U' R' F' U' 
13. 21.81[6.66] F' R' F2 R' F2 R' U' F U2_



Edit: 3:35 Speed cards PB


----------



## not_kevin (Jul 21, 2015)

First no-DNF avg5 3BLD  Small achievement compared to what everyone else is throwing up here, but it felt nice to finally get this checkmark 



Spoiler



Average of 5/5: 2:12.317
Standard deviation: 6.012
Number of DNFs: 0
Best time: 1:44.142
Worst time: 2:22.276

(2:22.276), 2:20.812, 2:08.378, (1:44.142), 2:07.761 = 2:12.317 ave5

1. (2:22.276) D F2 D' F2 R2 D U' L2 D F' U' L' R' U L2 D2 R' B2 U' Rw' Uw2
2. 2:20.812 B2 R2 D2 R2 D' U2 F2 U' L2 B2 L' B' D2 F2 L2 F' D B2 R' U Rw2 Uw
3. 2:08.378 D' L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F' U2 L B D' R' D R' U2 B L Uw
4. (1:44.142) D' L2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 F L2 U2 L D' R D L D' U2 F2 Rw
5. 2:07.761 R' U2 L' F2 R F2 L2 F L F L' D L' B U B2 D B2 Rw2 Uw

But lolwut that first scramble I wanna FMC dat


----------



## Hari (Jul 21, 2015)

Improving again. 4th sub3 as of now..
2:58.77 Uw2 B' D F2 D2 L2 U' F' Fw B L2 R2 F2 R' U' D L' F' Fw B Rw2 Uw2 F' U2 L2 R F' U Fw U2 F2 Fw U Uw2 F2 R' U' L2 R Uw


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Jul 21, 2015)

first 4BLD with center comms
4:43.02 Rw2 Fw' B D Rw F Uw2 L D' R' B2 D R2 U' Uw D F L2 Rw2 U' D' F L' B2 L D' R Fw' U' Rw2 F2 B R2 D' Fw2 L2 Rw2 U R2 B'


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 21, 2015)

first 3BLD with TuRBo/OP success!


----------



## Iggy (Jul 21, 2015)

Lucas Wesche said:


> first 4BLD with center comms
> 4:43.02 Rw2 Fw' B D Rw F Uw2 L D' R' B2 D R2 U' Uw D F L2 Rw2 U' D' F L' B2 L D' R Fw' U' Rw2 F2 B R2 D' Fw2 L2 Rw2 U R2 B'



Omg please don't get good at BLD


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 21, 2015)

first avg 12 woo

Average of 12: 1:10.87
1. 53.62 L F2 R' F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 L' D2 R' D' B' U F U B U2 F2 U' R2 
2. (49.85) R2 U2 B2 L' D R2 F U' R D' B2 U' R2 L2 B2 U B2 L2 U' L2 
3. 1:05.81 D B' L2 D2 F' L F U F L B2 U2 B2 D' R2 D' L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 
4. (DNF(1:00.66)) D L2 B2 D' F2 U F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B D' L' R' U L' B F2 R' B 
5. 1:07.56 L2 D' B' R' U' L' D2 B R' F2 U2 D2 F' L2 F2 D2 B D2 L2 F 
6. 1:08.51 U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 D' B U' R B' D B F' U B2 U' 
7. 1:34.60 B2 R2 U L2 U2 B2 D F2 D F2 L' R' D' F2 U F' L2 R2 U R B' 
8. 55.04 D' F2 U' R2 B2 U B2 U' L2 F2 U F' U B' U2 L U' B D' F' U' 
9. 1:11.23 R2 B2 D2 R2 D F2 D2 U B2 L2 D B L' U' B R2 D U B2 R U2 
10. 1:02.97 B2 D' R2 F2 U' B2 F2 U2 B2 R2 B U' R D' F2 D2 U L B R' 
11. 1:31.26 R2 B' F' D2 B' D2 U2 R2 F' L2 R2 U B' F2 D2 L B2 R' U2 B' D 
12. 1:18.09 B2 U2 L' U2 R' F2 D2 B2 L F2 L F R2 B' L' D2 U B2 F U2


----------



## Hari (Jul 21, 2015)

Was gonna put this in failures but sub3 is still good enough to be an accomplishment for me. 5th ever. Long recall pause before wings exec though. 
2:56.29	Fw' L F2 R U B' U Rw R' Uw D L2 Rw2 U2 Uw Rw' R2 F' R U Rw2 Fw2 D2 L2 U' F Rw2 U2 Fw D' Rw' F' L2 R D2 Fw Uw' Rw R2 Fw


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 21, 2015)

Hari said:


> Was gonna put this in failures but sub3 is still good enough to be an accomplishment for me. 5th ever. Long recall pause before wings exec though.
> 2:56.29	Fw' L F2 R U B' U Rw R' Uw D L2 Rw2 U2 Uw Rw' R2 F' R U Rw2 Fw2 D2 L2 U' F Rw2 U2 Fw D' Rw' F' L2 R D2 Fw Uw' Rw R2 Fw



GJ yo.....its surely an accomplishment....
Get sub-3 mean of 3 now yo


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 21, 2015)

Cale S said:


> 4BLD
> 
> *2:47.47, 3:00.86, 2:44.68, 2:30.76, 2:42.68*, 2:49.17
> 
> ...



Woah.....Amazing to get consistent times in 4bld.....its more unpredictable event than 3bld and 5bld


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 22, 2015)

not sure if success or failure but I did a 3/5 MBLD
one was off by 2c2e because I did parity when there wasn't and another was off by 4 centers 4 edges aka 1 slice move wrong. Not bad.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 22, 2015)

43.93[14.88] F' D' F2 B R2 B' R2 U' D L U2 F2 L2 U2 B R2 B L2 F' U2

I keep beating my single, but not my averages. It used to be the other way round. My 3/5/12 are all from 7 months ago.


----------



## ChaozCubing (Jul 22, 2015)

2BLD PB! 1:41.xx https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5VbKtnL2g5Q


----------



## Hari (Jul 22, 2015)

4BLD PB.. Feels good to having to change my sig every so often again!
2:52.88[1:07] R F Fw' U2 Uw L2 Rw' B' Rw U Fw' B2 R' D' Rw' D2 F B U' Uw' F2 Fw D Rw2 R' Fw U2 Uw Fw' U' R' Fw2 D F L' D2 L2 U Rw' R


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 22, 2015)

Hari said:


> 4BLD PB.. Feels good to having to change my sig every so often again!
> 2:52.88[1:07] R F Fw' U2 Uw L2 Rw' B' Rw U Fw' B2 R' D' Rw' D2 F B U' Uw' F2 Fw D Rw2 R' Fw U2 Uw Fw' U' R' Fw2 D F L' D2 L2 U Rw' R


Nice. Also got a 4BLD PB.
3:08.21[1:01.02] On cam but I'll probably just go for something better tomorrow.

The next solve was 3:30.94[1:00.93]. Sub-1 memo doesn't seem too hard.


----------



## Hari (Jul 22, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> Nice. Also got a 4BLD PB.
> 3:08.21[1:01.02] On cam but I'll probably just go for something better tomorrow.
> 
> The next solve was 3:30.94[1:00.93]. Sub-1 memo doesn't seem too hard.



More than your memo speed, the retention is amazing. Wonder how fast you can go with full 3-style for execution..


----------



## rock1313 (Jul 22, 2015)

Been getting back into big bld lately. 5BLD pb: 16:39.47. Getting a few successes which is motivating me a bit more! :tu


----------



## G2013 (Jul 22, 2015)

(3BLD)

Finally sub-2! PB ao5: 1:55.78, single PB 1:49.30 (the ao5 has a 1:49:49 also xD)

Very good, it's good to finally be sub-2 (and I'm sure I'll get even better!)


----------



## Cale S (Jul 23, 2015)

cool

3BLD avg25 - 47.59
includes a 46.07 avg12

47.42, 46.73, 38.70, 42.57, 45.45, 57.72, DNF(35.98), 54.03, 49.08, 35.06, 41.43, 1:00.47, 46.16, DNF(49.42), 57.33, 44.86, 39.00, 54.03, 34.56, 59.31, 46.16, 37.78, 43.14, 40.83, 47.15

also the 35.06 had 8.xx memo, first sub-9


----------



## Iggy (Jul 23, 2015)

29.05 R' L D' R' U2 L U2 B F2 R' U2 R' B2 R B2 R U2 B2 U' Fw Uw' 

Makes up for my 29.05 DNF yesterday 

Edit: oh yay

27.64 L2 U2 L2 B D2 F' R2 F' D2 B U' B L' R F U B F2 D2 U Rw2 Uw2

Too bad there were 2 DNFs in between these solves


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 23, 2015)

5BLD accuracy has been good (for me at least) the last few days  Around 50-60%. And times are mostly ~9min so hopefully I can FINALLY get that 5BLD NR next comp... But obviously I'll just DNF x3 because comp 

After I eventually WILL get the NR I can start actually practising 5BLD properly and push my solves to be faster. Currently I'm just focusing on accuracy since a decent success is already fast enough for NR


----------



## Iggy (Jul 23, 2015)

2:51.10 D' r L' R' D u' r f' U2 u2 D' R' F2 B D f u2 F' u2 D B2 u L2 U D2 u r B f D' B R' r2 f2 R L2 f2 U2 D' L'

1:09 memo. My execution is terrible...


----------



## h2f (Jul 23, 2015)

Last few days I was practicing sighted solving of corners with 3style and hopefully memorized them all. Today I had a terrible session with a lots of dnf and long times, but after a while got ao5 44.10.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 23, 2015)

*YESYAY 5/5*
1. 34:24.89 
1) D B2 F2 D L2 F2 L2 R2 U L2 U2 B' R' U2 L D B U F' U2 L2
2) U2 B2 D2 B L2 D2 L2 U2 B' R2 F' D F2 U B' U R' D B L F'
3) D2 R2 U' F2 U L2 D B2 U B2 U B' R B2 D F2 R' B2 D' R F
4) L2 D' U' B2 D' B2 L2 B2 L2 R2 D' B' F D' R2 U2 B' F' L F' D'
5) D2 B D2 L2 B' L2 F U2 L2 B2 F' L' D B2 F D2 B' R U' B R2


----------



## Iggy (Jul 23, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> *YESYAY 5/5*
> 1. 34:24.89
> 1) D B2 F2 D L2 F2 L2 R2 U L2 U2 B' R' U2 L D B U F' U2 L2
> 2) U2 B2 D2 B L2 D2 L2 U2 B' R2 F' D F2 U B' U R' D B L F'
> ...



Nice!


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

Mean of 3: 8:22.39
1. 7:35.53 F2 L B R' B L U B L' D' Uw' Fw Rw2 Uw2 F' Fw' Uw2 U2 B' D' L Fw' R' Uw2 R B2 Uw2 R2 Rw Uw' D' L' B2 L' Uw Rw2 L F2 Rw2 F2 
2. 7:43.76 Rw' Fw2 D2 Fw U D' Rw R F' Uw2 F Rw2 Fw2 D2 Rw L2 R2 D L2 D' F' Fw2 L F' Rw L2 Fw2 U2 R Fw' R2 F B Fw' R L2 Rw D2 F' Fw' 
3. 9:47.89 Uw' Rw L2 Fw' Uw' Rw2 D' U' F L' Uw D' F' L' U2 Rw' L U' Fw Uw2 L Rw2 Fw' R' B' Rw Fw' F Rw' U2 F2 Fw2 Rw' L F2 U2 L' F2 D B2

also avg5 7:35.53, 7:43.76, 9:47.89, DNF(12:27.13), 7:45.08 = 8:25.58


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 24, 2015)

1. 36.93 U' L2 F2 L2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 U B2 F U L F U R B2 F' R' U2


edit: this right after
1. 40.38 B' D R' D' L2 B2 R2 B U B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R' F2 L' B2 R'

36.93, 40.38, DNF(55.67), DNF(56.24) yeah sucks


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jul 24, 2015)

Went ahead and broke all of my PBs

Time List:
2:18.843, 3:03.421, 2:10.598, 2:05.622, 1:52.494, DNF(1:58.725), 2:11.296, 2:23.692, 2:08.946, 2:21.930, 2:45.110, 2:05.201

Single: 1:52.494
Mo3: 2:02.905
Ao5: 2:09.172
Ao12: 2:21.466


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 25, 2015)

4/5 multi on cam
1. 28:18.72 
1) B2 L2 U2 B R' F' B D' R' F U' F2 R2 U F2 B2 R2 U' D2 R2 U
2) U R2 F2 U B2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 R2 B' D2 B' R2 D2 L U' B F U'
3) L2 D' R2 D' B2 R2 D' B2 R2 B2 U' B R2 F R D2 U' B2 D L R2
4) F2 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 U R' F2 L' B F D L F R2 D2 F'
5) U R2 B2 R2 U' L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D' F' L U2 B U B' F D U2 L2 

fail on 4th cube but I'm not entirely sure what happened,


----------



## Hari (Jul 26, 2015)

2:55.97	D L F Uw' D' L' F L2 R Fw' Uw2 F L2 Uw R2 U' Uw2 D2 L2 U' F' Fw2 D' F2 L2 Rw' B' L Rw2 R' Uw F' R U' Fw' R' U D Fw' D
Losing count of my sub3's which is good  This is my first sub3 with all 3 parities, so that felt nice..


----------



## Torch (Jul 26, 2015)

13:11.53[7:37.67] 4BLD, 2nd success ever. I can only get better from here, I guess?


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 27, 2015)

8:04.41[4:07.01] D2 U d' l u2 f2 r' F' l2 b' r2 L2 B L2 l' r' U2 R' b U' D' B' D' d' U2 l F D b r' l D2 U2 L R2 F' B' b D R' l' L r2 b2 l2 u' b2 R L D u B2 l u2 B2 D' L' D' r B2 

PB 

First sub-4 execution


----------



## Cale S (Jul 27, 2015)

3BLD avg12 - 43.59


Spoiler



Average of 12: 43.59
1. 40.27 D' F2 U' L2 D' R2 D2 B2 L2 U F D L' B R2 D' F' L' F' D2 
2. 43.58 U R2 U F2 D U2 L2 F2 U F2 D' L F R' F2 L U2 B U' R2 D2 
3. 45.89 R' B2 F2 L U2 B2 F2 R2 D2 F2 R' B U' F' R2 U L' U2 B' R' D' 
4. 40.59 D2 R2 U L2 B2 U B2 L2 U F2 R2 F' R B2 D2 R' D L F' D U' 
5. 43.03 U L2 U L' U2 D F2 U2 F R U F2 R2 D2 R2 D' L2 U R2 F2 D2 
6. 44.80 B R2 F2 U B2 R' U2 R' U R F2 R L D2 B2 L' B2 U2 L' D2 
7. 38.39 F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 B2 R' D2 L B2 U R' F' L' D2 R' F U F U' 
8. 44.85 U2 B2 L D2 U2 F2 L F2 D2 R2 F2 U' F' D2 F2 U' L B D2 F L' 
9. 46.09 U2 R2 B2 L2 B' U2 F' U2 R2 B L' U2 R U L U R U' B' F' 
10. (DNF(55.29)) L2 D' L2 U B2 D R2 F2 R2 U R2 B L2 D' R D B2 F L F' R 
11. 48.44 U' R2 D R2 B2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 F2 R' B' R B' L' D' B U2 L2 R' 
12. (34.10) U D2 L F B2 U' D F2 U' L' U2 B L2 F' R2 B' R2 B2 D2 F U2


consistency ftw


----------



## Sessinator (Jul 28, 2015)

Some morning solves. 

30.35 avg5. The last three solves make a 28.35 mo3. 

1. (DNF) U2 R' B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 R U2 R D L' B F' R' D F' L2 D' L'
2. 33.82 D R D B' L' U' F' R' D B2 U2 F2 U2 L B2 D2 R B2 D2 L'
3. 28.66 U2 R B2 U2 R' B2 R' B2 U2 R' B2 F' D F' R2 F' R B' U L2 F2
4. (27.83) L2 F R2 B U2 B F' R2 U2 R2 F D R D L B F' L2 R
5. 28.56 U F2 R2 D2 L2 D' B2 D L2 U' F' U2 B' U L2 B2 R B2 D B'


----------



## Torch (Jul 28, 2015)

13/13 in 50:39.71[30:06.50]!!!! I'm so happy right now! I forgot the second half of edge memo on the 12th cube, so I put it down and came back to it after solving the 13th. Execution would probably have been at least 90 seconds faster if I hadn't had that memory lapse.


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 28, 2015)

avg12: 1:04.07 
51.79, 1:01.67, 51.05, 1:22.57, 55.23, 1:12.89, 1:05.15, 1:04.41, DNF(1:02.09), 58.86, 42.77+, 1:17.12,


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 30, 2015)

5bld pb with two pops. I hope i can get something like this in comp tomorrow! 

18:46.36 Dw2 F2 D' Bw2 D Bw B' F2 Rw' Lw Fw L' B D2 Fw2 B2 R2 Fw' Bw2 Rw B2 D2 U Rw2 U2 Fw' D2 Bw' Lw F' Uw R Rw Lw' L Dw' Lw2 Uw' Rw2 L' Uw Dw Fw F' D2 Fw' Uw' L Lw R F2 U' Dw' Uw Bw2 U' L2 Lw2 Bw' Fw2


----------



## h2f (Jul 30, 2015)

3style corners. 
Best AVG of 5: 39.36
3-7 - 49.57 (32.93) (58.43) 33.85 34.65

Best AVG of 12: 45.25
1-12 - 44.10 48.89 49.57 32.93 58.43 33.85 34.65 52.74 54.50 (31.99) 42.82 (58.91)



Spoiler



1. 44.10 B2 L2 U' L2 B2 U2 F2 D' F2 L2 D2 R' D2 U' R L2 U R2 U R'
2. 48.89 U' L2 F2 D' F2 D' F2 R2 L2 D B2 L D' U' R2 L D U L' U'
3. 49.57 R2 B2 U2 F2 D F2 R2 U R2 U B2 R D L2 D' R L2 U
4. 32.93 D' L2 D L2 U' L2 D L2 U B2 D F' L2 U B2 F2 R2 F2 U' F
5. 58.43 D' L2 F2 D2 B2 D' F2 U F2 L2 D2 B' D' F2 D' L2 U2 R2 F U'
6. 33.85 U' L2 U' L2 F2 R2 D R2 D' B2 D' F B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F U
7. 34.65 R2 U' B2 L2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 D' R' U' R' D R L2 U R
8. 52.74 D2 B2 U B2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 U2 F R2 U' F' D' U2 L2 D' B U'
9. 54.50 D B2 U L2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D U' F' R2 L2 D' B2 D' U2 B' U2
10. 31.99 R2 D2 R2 D B2 U F2 L2 U F2 D' B U' R2 D2 U' L2 F' L2
11. 42.82 L2 U' R2 D R2 F2 L2 U' R2 D' R F2 D L2 D R U2 F2 L U'
12. 58.91 R2 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 U' R2 D' L2 F' U' B2 L2 U' R2 D2 B' U'


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 30, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> 5bld pb with two pops. I hope i can get something like this in comp tomorrow!
> 
> 18:46.36 Dw2 F2 D' Bw2 D Bw B' F2 Rw' Lw Fw L' B D2 Fw2 B2 R2 Fw' Bw2 Rw B2 D2 U Rw2 U2 Fw' D2 Bw' Lw F' Uw R Rw Lw' L Dw' Lw2 Uw' Rw2 L' Uw Dw Fw F' D2 Fw' Uw' L Lw R F2 U' Dw' Uw Bw2 U' L2 Lw2 Bw' Fw2


Nice. Get a sub-me


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 30, 2015)

thanks! and i will try my best!!


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 30, 2015)

I guess it's still an accomplishment... Second best solve ever and once again I missed sub-3 SO F*ing closely  3:03.87[1:12.29]

WHY CAN'T I GET IT ALREADY?!


----------



## G2013 (Jul 30, 2015)

Finally!!!!!!!!!

1st 2/2 MBLD success!!!!!!

Time: 7:32.83. 25th or so attempt..... oh my god

Memo time, about 4 minutes

Scrambles:

1. R2 D L2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 U2 F2 L B' R' B2 F2 U' F' R' B2 F' L' 
2. R L' F U2 D' L' D F' L' B2 L2 D2 B2 D' L2 F2 D L2 F2 D' 

yes!!


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 30, 2015)

Well done!


----------



## y235 (Jul 31, 2015)

I recently returned to cubing, and after like 15-20 in the last week, I finally got a success! (3BLD)
4:34.849, with 1:37 memo


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 31, 2015)

3:09 single and 3:25 mo3  nice results. Sub-2 execution is getting more and more common. memo is usually on the 1:20-1:40 area but on good solves can be ~1:10


----------



## Meneghetti (Jul 31, 2015)

3BLD

number of times: 44/50
best time: 31.30
worst time: 1:11.58

best mo3: 34.59 (σ = 1.20) 
best avg5: 33.31 (σ = 1.28) *PB*
best avg12: 37.88 (σ = 4.14) *PB*
session mean: 42.10


Spoiler



1. 1:03.18[18.86] U2 F D2 B' U2 F L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 U R' B D2 B' U' F D2 
2. 46.58[18.84] L2 F' B2 D F2 U2 R2 F' L' F' R2 F2 R2 F R2 L2 B' D2 R2 U2 
3. 40.45[17.46] B2 U2 B' L2 B2 L2 U2 F' R2 D2 B2 D' B R2 F' D F2 D L B2 
4. 36.59[13.43] L2 U B2 U2 F2 D' R2 F2 D' B2 U2 R B2 D' U' F L' B L' B U' 
5. 35.08[12.84] L2 B2 L2 D' B2 D R2 F2 L2 B2 F2 R' F' D R2 D2 R2 B2 R B R 
6. 44.25[20.40] U' R2 D' F2 U' L2 U2 L2 U B2 L2 F U' R B2 F2 U' B R' B' L2 
7. (DNF(45.74)[21.08]) F2 R' U' D2 F L F R B' D2 B2 L2 U2 R F2 L2 B2 R' D2 B2 
8. 40.21[18.16] L2 B U2 B2 R2 F U2 R2 B' U2 F2 U' F2 R' B D B F' D F2 R2 
9. 39.69[15.69] U2 F U' D B D2 B R B' D2 B2 L D2 R B2 R' B2 
10. (32.63[14.33]) R2 U2 B' D2 B2 D2 U2 B R2 B' L' U2 R' U L2 F' D U' R B 
11. (32.51[13.33]) F D2 U2 L2 B' R2 F U2 R2 F L2 D B' D R' B' D' R2 U F' 
12. 42.63[15.59] B L2 D2 R2 F' L2 B2 U2 F' U2 L2 R U' L B D U B' F' R2 F2 
13. (31.30[13.71]) F U F2 L' U' D' F' B L' D' R' L D2 R' F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 
14. 34.78[13.96] F2 U L2 U R2 D F2 R2 B2 D2 L F2 U' F D2 R' U F D L2 
15. 50.07[16.51] D B2 D L2 D2 L2 R2 D' L2 U F2 R' B2 U' F' L2 U2 B2 R' D F2 
16. 56.72[15.24] F2 U R' F' R D L B R D' R B2 D2 R F2 L' U2 R' D2 R B2 
17. 45.68[15.70] L2 F' D2 L2 R2 B2 L2 F' R2 D2 B U' F' R2 B' U L R' D' L' R' 
18. 37.68[14.21] D' B2 L B U' F2 U2 B2 L' F' B2 R2 U F2 D2 B2 U' F2 R2 U F2 
19. (DNF(39.33)[20.94]) D2 F2 L2 B L2 B' L2 B R2 F' L2 D' L' B L2 R U' F2 R2 B2 F' 
20. 39.23[15.61] D' B2 U L2 F2 U' F2 D2 B2 U L B R F2 U L' F2 L D2 R U' 
21. 43.39[18.21] F2 R2 B' F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B' F2 D' R2 B' R U' R' F2 R' F' D2 
22. 38.89[16.91] R2 B U2 F' U2 B2 R2 F' R2 U2 B2 R' F R B2 D2 F' D L2 F' R' 
23. 34.14[14.55] F2 U L2 D U2 L2 R2 F2 U' F2 U' F' U' F2 R' B' L F2 D B2 
24. 47.36[14.44] D2 L2 R2 D B2 L2 U F2 U R2 D B' L2 F D' F2 U2 L' B U' F2 
25. 59.08[34.64] D F2 L2 B2 R2 D' B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F D' L D' F D U R B U2 
26. 41.03[19.86] F' U2 R F2 U2 F2 U' F2 U B R2 U2 B2 R F2 R2 U2 L F2 D2 F2 
27. DNF(44.00)[15.34] F' R2 F D2 B' L2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B D' L' F R' U' L' B2 D2 B 
28. 32.85[13.65] L2 D2 F2 U2 B' R2 B F2 U2 F' R2 D U' L U' B R U' R B' 
29. 40.61[14.48] U2 B2 D L2 D' F2 U L2 U F2 U' R D B' U' F' R' B F' R' B2 
30. 38.80[14.63] D2 B2 L2 D2 U B2 L2 U' F2 L2 D F R2 D2 U' R' B2 F' D' R' B 
31. 39.31[18.39] L' D2 F B' U' B U R' D' R2 F R2 L2 F2 D2 R2 B' R2 L2 U2 
32. 39.73[17.75] R B2 U2 B2 F2 L' D2 B2 D2 R2 F2 D L' B U2 F2 U2 R' D U2 F' 
33. 57.39[37.20] B R2 B' L2 B D2 U2 L2 B' L2 B2 D' R U2 F2 D R D2 F' D' F' 
34. 35.74[16.59] L2 R2 B2 U2 B R2 U2 L2 U2 B' L' D B F L2 D' L' R' F L F 
35. 33.34[14.94] U2 B' L' B' U2 D B' L U2 R' B2 D' B2 U' D' L2 F2 B2 U' B2 U 
36. 34.68[13.88] B' L2 B L2 D2 R2 F' U2 R2 U2 F' U R' F L' U' B' L R2 D2 B' 
37. DNF(31.36)[12.96] D' L2 D' B' D2 L F2 B2 R F2 U L2 U D2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D' 
38. DNF(43.23)[19.66] D' R B2 D R2 B2 R2 B' L' U2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 B2 L2 U L2 D2 
39. 43.95[17.56] B' R' F2 D L' F' U2 L2 U' F R2 D2 F' R2 B L2 D2 F' D2 B' 
40. 38.88[16.09] D' L F2 U' L2 B D2 F L' F2 R2 U' L2 D2 B2 U F2 R2 U' B2 
41. 41.40[15.69] L F2 L U2 B2 L B2 R U2 R2 F2 D' B' L D2 U2 L U2 B2 D' 
42. 1:11.58[42.80] L2 B U2 R2 B' L2 R2 D2 F' D2 F' D' R2 B U2 F L R U F 
43. 35.21[17.79] U2 D L B2 D2 B L' D F' R' D' R2 U2 R2 D' B2 R2 B2 U' L2 B2 
44. 45.08[22.71] U2 F2 D' U' L2 D B2 F2 U' B2 U R' B D B R2 B' D R' B' L 
45. 39.60[17.14] L2 B2 D F2 D' L2 D' F2 L2 F2 D R U' L2 D L R2 D' F' D U2 
46. 41.51[18.23] B2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 F' L2 F' U2 L R2 U2 B' D U2 R' U F L 
47. 41.65[17.15] F2 L2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U' B2 U L2 F2 R' F' L R2 B U' F2 L2 D R' 
48. 43.80[17.65] B L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 F U2 F R2 U L B U2 F' R U' L R D' F' 
49. 44.01[19.45] R2 F D2 B' L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R' U' F2 U L' U' B2 D' R B' 
50. (DNF(34.03)[16.56]) R2 D U F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U' F2 R' U' F L2 R D' R2 F R D


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 31, 2015)

6:31.22+ 3BLD PB yay


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 31, 2015)

Meneghetti said:


> 3BLD
> 
> number of times: 44/50
> best time: 31.30
> ...



Fast AND with good accuracy :tu VGJ! I usually have to choose one or the other


----------



## Cale S (Jul 31, 2015)

Official 8:22.xx 5BLD at Nationals

Super slow because I did all my attempts safe but I forgot to execute KN on the first one and the second was also off by 3 centers. 
not on video because my camera ran out of battery halfway through the second solve.
still happy with being National Champion


----------



## G2013 (Jul 31, 2015)

Cale S said:


> Official 8:22.xx 5BLD at Nationals
> 
> Super slow because I did all my attempts safe but I forgot to execute KN on the first one and the second was also off by 3 centers.
> not on video because my camera ran out of battery halfway through the second solve.
> still happy with being National Champion



Well done and congratulations!!! 

Not only national champion [of your country and not mine, btw xD], but also in the top 10 of the world


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 31, 2015)

Sirwaffle got 5BLD


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 1, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Sirwaffle got 5BLD



<3 30:37 was the the time btw. Wa sso thrilled to get a success on my first official try ever. Does anyone know how many others have done this?


----------



## h2f (Aug 1, 2015)

Congrats to both.


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 1, 2015)

1. 40:58.28 
1) D R2 D' R2 U' R2 D2 L2 R2 B2 D B' D R D F2 L' B R' B2 F
2) R2 B2 D' L2 D' B2 L2 R2 D2 F2 U2 L' F2 U' L D' L' F' R' U B'
3) U2 R2 D2 F' U2 L2 R2 F D2 B2 U2 R F D' U2 B U' L' F' L B'
4) R2 F R2 F' L2 F' D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D U F D L F' U B U F'
5) B R B' L' U' F2 R' U' L D2 R' L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 R2 B2
6) B2 R2 D L2 U F2 D' R2 U' F2 U F R' U B' L' U' R' F' R2 F' 

5/6 Multi on cam 
2nd cube off by 2C2E and not because of parity. Why it's not solved bamboozles me.


----------



## Torch (Aug 2, 2015)

12/13 official multi in 53:37! 60th in the world. I memoed the wrong way to twist a corner, so I had two twisted corners on one cube. Could have podiumed if I had done it correctly.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 2, 2015)

4BLD PB - 3:05.13[59.01] U B' R2 F Uw B2 Rw L2 F2 R' L2 Rw2 B Fw2 Rw Uw2 B' U2 R2 Uw' B2 Fw2 F U D Uw L U2 Fw' B R Fw D2 Fw' L2 Uw2 F B2 Uw2 B 

Nerves + lots of small pauses = not even sub-3


----------



## Berd (Aug 2, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> 4BLD PB - 3:05.13[59.01] U B' R2 F Uw B2 Rw L2 F2 R' L2 Rw2 B Fw2 Rw Uw2 B' U2 R2 Uw' B2 Fw2 F U D Uw L U2 Fw' B R Fw D2 Fw' L2 Uw2 F B2 Uw2 B
> 
> Nerves + lots of small pauses = not even sub-3
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xbu8cFU38YU


Haha nice reaction! Gj!


----------



## Ollie (Aug 2, 2015)

2:05.98, 2:05.16, 2:00.41, 2:00.02, 2:17.20 *= 2:03.85 Ao5*

UWR I think


----------



## Iggy (Aug 2, 2015)

Ollie said:


> 2:05.98, 2:05.16, 2:00.41, 2:00.02, 2:17.20 *= 2:03.85 Ao5*
> 
> UWR I think



Nice, awesome consistency too :tu


----------



## Berd (Aug 2, 2015)

2/2 MBLD in 4:34.94. First attempt when trying really hard so not bad.


----------



## Roman (Aug 2, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> 4BLD PB - 3:05.13[59.01] U B' R2 F Uw B2 Rw L2 F2 R' L2 Rw2 B Fw2 Rw Uw2 B' U2 R2 Uw' B2 Fw2 F U D Uw L U2 Fw' B R Fw D2 Fw' L2 Uw2 F B2 Uw2 B
> 
> Nerves + lots of small pauses = not even sub-3
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xbu8cFU38YU



I think you should start working on your execution already.This applies to all puzzles.)


----------



## Berd (Aug 3, 2015)

23:48 5bld success! After yesterday I knew I was close, but I'm still v. Happy!


----------



## Wilhelm (Aug 3, 2015)

Official 5Bld success... also my first success ever


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 3, 2015)

Learnt all the 4BLD algs. Gonna try an attempt tonight.


----------



## h2f (Aug 3, 2015)

Berd said:


> 23:48 5bld success! After yesterday I knew I was close, but I'm still v. Happy!



Great!  And good time for the first attempt. I am sub 30:xx, but I think sub 20:xx is possibble in few days.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 3, 2015)

Ollie said:


> 2:05.98, 2:05.16, 2:00.41, 2:00.02, 2:17.20 *= 2:03.85 Ao5*
> 
> UWR I think


 I thought you quit? Great job anyway 



Berd said:


> 23:48 5bld success! After yesterday I knew I was close, but I'm still v. Happy!


 Hey cool! I really have to do another attempt soon 



Wilhelm said:


> Official 5Bld success... also my first success ever


Congrats! Change signature pls


----------



## Berd (Aug 3, 2015)

h2f said:


> Great!  And good time for the first attempt. I am sub 30:xx, but I think sub 20:xx is possibble in few days.


Thanks, yeah I need to switch to comms for centers haha.


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 3, 2015)

So this weekend was a gj for bigbld but a bj for 3bld and mbld


30:37 5bld in first official 5bld, also made it so no more nemeses, closest person to beating me again is antoine but he has to beat my 4bld and mega avg/single
8:41 in 4bld, just barely puts me top 100 in the world so yay!
7/13 twice in multi. LOL i suck but hey still a result
3bld 1:14 dnf by two flipped edges :'( and then 2:00 success that was crappppp

anyway big bld is fun in comp content with those results!


----------



## Torch (Aug 3, 2015)

1:58.64[59.26], 1:53.67[57.18], 1:43.69[43.54], *DNF(1:50.34)[48.25], 1:32.48[43.62], 1:35.62[43.10], 1:29.34[36.31], 1:22.39[38.91]*, 1:48.19[51.17], 1:35.95[43.93], 2:12.49[1:09.44], 1:43.18[43.35]

1:45.33 ao12, bold solves are 1:32.48 ao5. I have at least four 1:22 singles, but I just can't seem to beat my PB.


----------



## Meneghetti (Aug 4, 2015)

Got my first successes at 4BLD 

Current PB is 15:05.16

First attempt was a complete fail, the second one was a 19 (first success) and the third attempt was this 15 (9:58 memo).


----------



## Berd (Aug 4, 2015)

Meneghetti said:


> Got my first successes at 4BLD
> 
> Current PB is 15:05.16
> 
> First attempt was a complete fail, the second one was a 19 (first success) and the third attempt was this 15 (9:58 memo).


Nice! I can't believe you hadn't done it yet haha. Gj.


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 4, 2015)

FINALLY I'VE DONE IT!!! AWESOME feeling! Sub-3 at last 

2:57.48[1:10.64] F R2 B' u2 L2 U' u2 D2 L2 R r2 B2 U' F2 B2 U' B2 F2 U2 r u2 R2 u2 f2 r' u2 r2 D' f2 D f' D2 B' U2 F2 f' B2 r2 U F 

14centers/24wings/6corners + corner parity


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 4, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> FINALLY I'VE DONE IT!!! AWESOME feeling! Sub-3 at last
> 
> 2:57.48[1:10.64] F R2 B' u2 L2 U' u2 D2 L2 R r2 B2 U' F2 B2 U' B2 F2 U2 r u2 R2 u2 f2 r' u2 r2 D' f2 D f' D2 B' U2 F2 f' B2 r2 U F
> 
> 14centers/24wings/6corners + corner parity


Yay! Good job.


----------



## Berd (Aug 4, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> FINALLY I'VE DONE IT!!! AWESOME feeling! Sub-3 at last
> 
> 2:57.48[1:10.64] F R2 B' u2 L2 U' u2 D2 L2 R r2 B2 U' F2 B2 U' B2 F2 U2 r u2 R2 u2 f2 r' u2 r2 D' f2 D f' D2 B' U2 F2 f' B2 r2 U F
> 
> 14centers/24wings/6corners + corner parity


Woop! Gj!


----------



## the super cuber (Aug 4, 2015)

20/33 multiblind in 1 hour 38 minutes [50 min memo]

my previous biggest attempt was 24 cubes, so this was a crazy big attempt for me. time should have been around 1:25, but i had a lot of pauses during exec as i used 9 new rooms. the dnfs were by 3 corners, 3 edges etc, 2 cubes were fully scrambled because i accidentally skipped a room on those.

felt like maskow during the attempt lol


----------



## Meneghetti (Aug 4, 2015)

Berd said:


> Nice! I can't believe you hadn't done it yet haha. Gj.


thanks, Berd! took me so long to try it cuz I couldn't even solve a 4x4 sighted until last week lol



the super cuber said:


> 20/33 multiblind in 1 hour 38 minutes [50 min memo]


omg that's awesome! great job, Shivam!


----------



## Berd (Aug 4, 2015)

Meneghetti said:


> thanks, Berd! took me so long to try it cuz I couldn't even solve a 4x4 sighted until last week lol
> 
> 
> omg that's awesome! great job, Shivam!


What really? Haha.


----------



## Hari (Aug 5, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> FINALLY I'VE DONE IT!!! AWESOME feeling! Sub-3 at last
> 
> 2:57.48[1:10.64] F R2 B' u2 L2 U' u2 D2 L2 R r2 B2 U' F2 B2 U' B2 F2 U2 r u2 R2 u2 f2 r' u2 r2 D' f2 D f' D2 B' U2 F2 f' B2 r2 U F
> 
> 14centers/24wings/6corners + corner parity



VGJ :tu

Meanwhile, I got a PB of my own:
2:39.08[1:08] L2 B' Rw' U Rw' R F2 Fw L2 Uw L R F R F' L F Uw2 Rw2 F Fw B2 Uw' L' R2 Uw' Fw' B Uw' Fw B' U2 Rw2 R F2 L' F B2 Rw' B2 
Scramble was lol though but I think it's fair enough to count still.


----------



## Iggy (Aug 5, 2015)

Hari said:


> VGJ :tu
> 
> Meanwhile, I got a PB of my own:
> 2:39.08[1:08] L2 B' Rw' U Rw' R F2 Fw L2 Uw L R F R F' L F Uw2 Rw2 F Fw B2 Uw' L' R2 Uw' Fw' B Uw' Fw B' U2 Rw2 R F2 L' F B2 Rw' B2
> Scramble was lol though but I think it's fair enough to count still.



Wow nice :tu

Also gj tseitsei!


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 5, 2015)

Hari said:


> VGJ :tu
> 
> Meanwhile, I got a PB of my own:
> 2:39.08[1:08] L2 B' Rw' U Rw' R F2 Fw L2 Uw L R F R F' L F Uw2 Rw2 F Fw B2 Uw' L' R2 Uw' Fw' B Uw' Fw B' U2 Rw2 R F2 L' F B2 Rw' B2
> Scramble was lol though but I think it's fair enough to count still.



Nice :tu


----------



## Username (Aug 5, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> FINALLY I'VE DONE IT!!! AWESOME feeling! Sub-3 at last
> 
> 2:57.48[1:10.64] F R2 B' u2 L2 U' u2 D2 L2 R r2 B2 U' F2 B2 U' B2 F2 U2 r u2 R2 u2 f2 r' u2 r2 D' f2 D f' D2 B' U2 F2 f' B2 r2 U F
> 
> 14centers/24wings/6corners + corner parity



ayy gj


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 5, 2015)

6/6 MBLD!
1. 36:54.71 
1) B2 R2 U' R2 U' L2 B2 D U F2 U' F R2 B2 D2 L2 D B2 L' B2 R2
2) L2 U2 L2 B' D2 F R2 F2 U2 L2 F' D R B R2 B L B' D' F'
3) F2 D' F2 D2 R2 D R2 U' R2 U F2 R U' L F2 R2 F' L B U' F2
4) L2 F2 U' D2 R U2 R2 L' F B2 U2 L2 F2 U B2 L2 U L2 U R2
5) B2 F2 R U2 R' D2 L2 B2 U2 R F2 U' B' D U' R' U2 F R' B2 R'
6) R2 B2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 F2 D2 U' R' D' B' F2 L' R B' R U2 B2 

on cam.


----------



## Berd (Aug 5, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> 6/6 MBLD!
> 1. 36:54.71
> 1) B2 R2 U' R2 U' L2 B2 D U F2 U' F R2 B2 D2 L2 D B2 L' B2 R2
> 2) L2 U2 L2 B' D2 F R2 F2 U2 L2 F' D R B R2 B L B' D' F'
> ...


Nice! Post when uploaded!


----------



## Hari (Aug 6, 2015)

First 5BLD success with my new stickerless Huachuang. Probably first success since my NR in late May. Need to muster the will to practice 5BLD more.
12:36.79	L' Lw' Rw R U2 Dw' L R' Dw2 D2 R' Dw2 D' F2 Fw' B R' F2 B' Rw R' U' Lw' Dw Fw2 Bw' Lw' F R2 Uw Bw B' Uw Bw' D2 Rw F' Fw2 R Fw' Bw B2 U' Fw2 Dw Lw' U' Uw' Rw Uw' Fw2 Bw2 Uw2 D' Fw' Bw' B Uw Lw2 Dw'


----------



## Meneghetti (Aug 6, 2015)

4BLD PB 

7:46.59[2:49.96] R B F' L2 Uw D Rw2 R' U' B L' B2 F2 D' B Fw L2 F Fw2 L2 R2 Rw2 F R2 B2 Rw L2 U Uw' R U Rw2 L Fw B D L' R' Rw' F' 

I think this is my 8th or 9th attempt


----------



## Iggy (Aug 6, 2015)

I haven't been doing BLD for the past few days, so I decided to do a big 3BLD session

Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-6
solves/total: 30/50

single
best: 29.48
worst: 1:21.06

mean of 3
current: DNF (σ = 0.00)
best: 32.59 (σ = 3.07)

avg of 5
current: DNF (σ = 0.00)
best: 34.99 (σ = 2.77)

avg of 12
current: DNF (σ = 40.15)
best: DNF (σ = 40.15)

avg of 50
current: DNF (σ = 33.15)
best: DNF (σ = 33.15)

Average: DNF (σ = 33.15)
Mean: 39.70

60% accuracy, meh. Still no avg12 either. I started failing after 30 solves or so...

The mo3 is great though, and the avg5 is a PB  I also almost got 2 consecutive sub 30s, but the second one was off by 2 flipped edges


----------



## Isaac Lai (Aug 6, 2015)

5:47.07 3BLD PB single!


----------



## KRAMIST (Aug 6, 2015)

first time solving blindolded after looking and executing scrambles using R2 and M2(and a bit of BH) i finally sat down and memorized ( no cube) stuff using mnenomics and other stuff and solved it in 4:21:36 to be exact


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 6, 2015)

1:04.83[48.33] B2 R' B U D B' L F2 L2 D F' U2 B U2 R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U2 B' 

Did an alg twice too by accident (I did the cycle the wrong way so had to do it again). Could have been wicked fast execution (well, for me at least).


----------



## y235 (Aug 6, 2015)

Got my second 3BLD success today, 7:59[2:00], almost twice the time of my first success :\ (Because some of the corner commutators took me way too long to figure out)


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 6, 2015)

1. 42.30[11.67] D' F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U' F2 D' F' L B L2 U' B' L U2 R' F2 

good single

edit, it has also been exactly 5 weeks since my first 5bld success and also 218 days since i memo'd the 3x3 for my year delay bld. And for my next challenge after my year delay 3bld i will do a year delay 5bld! (random update but i noticed the upload date of my first 5bld and yeah lol)


----------



## G2013 (Aug 6, 2015)

(3BLD)

Got a 1:2x.yz PB and afterwards my first sub-1, hence new PB xD

53.66

I do Orient and Permute for corners, so this was heaven. 2 misorientated corners and 5 corners on place. wtf

Scramble: D R2 D R2 L2 B2 D2 U' L2 B2 D R L2 B L D2 L F2 R' B L' D' (wonder what time would a proBLDer get with this scramble)


----------



## Meneghetti (Aug 7, 2015)

4BLD PB on cam! 7:17.78[3:24.xx]


Spoiler










Happy about getting sub-8! First week into 4BLD... and with terrible fingertricks.
Now I guess I have to learn center commutators. U2 just sucks


----------



## the super cuber (Aug 7, 2015)

Meneghetti said:


> 4BLD PB on cam! 7:17.78[3:24.xx]



Nice!


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 7, 2015)

Oh look! Another one 

2:59.58[1:19.60] F B U u f D u' r' U2 r' u' R L U2 r F' u2 U D f B2 U' r' U2 f' B F u' L u' B U' F u' f' F' B2 u' f' D'

EDIT: Aaaaand right after that new 5BLD PB by more than 20s and first sub-8 

7:40.12[3:39.72] L' D2 d2 r R2 b F f u2 F u R L2 U2 D' R B F' r' F R B2 u B' R' d2 r2 B' U F l' U2 F' r2 u2 R D2 B' d' l2 L' f2 b l' r2 F2 U B f U R B D' L' D l2 B' d2 B b2

EDIT2: And even more coming... 3BLD PB avg5 and mo3  especially the mo3 is awesome 34.79

Average of 5: 37.62
1. 34.72 D B2 U2 F2 D' F2 U R2 B2 U R D U L' F D2 F L2 F2 U' 
2. 35.24 F2 D2 F2 U' F2 L2 U' F2 D2 L2 U' F' L2 R2 D' R2 B L F' R2 B2 
3. (34.42) F2 L2 D' R2 D2 B2 L2 R2 D F2 L2 R' U2 B2 L F' D' L2 B L F' 
4. (DNF(1:11.42)) U F' R2 B' R' L' F L2 U' B2 L2 F2 L B2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R B2 
5. 42.91 L2 D F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 U L' D B R' B2 L D L2 B D2


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 7, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> Oh look! Another one
> 
> 2:59.58[1:19.60] F B U u f D u' r' U2 r' u' R L U2 r F' u2 U D f B2 U' r' U2 f' B F u' L u' B U' F u' f' F' B2 u' f' D'
> 
> ...


Wow, that's a nice bunch of solves!


----------



## Myachii (Aug 7, 2015)

yey :>

First successful 3BLD with M2 edges - 3:04.51


----------



## G2013 (Aug 7, 2015)

Myachii said:


> yey :>
> 
> First successful 3BLD with M2 edges - 3:04.51



Congrats! I use M2 also

Yesterday I tried 4BLD. It was a complete DNF xD. I'll try it again and hopefully post something in this post ;D


----------



## Berd (Aug 8, 2015)

Myachii said:


> yey :>
> 
> First successful 3BLD with M2 edges - 3:04.51



GJ, try Ad. M2, its not too hard!


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 8, 2015)

2:58.58[1:16.78] R2 f' L' B f' R' F U' D r D' F2 D2 u U2 f u' D' F2 R' L' F r2 f2 R2 L r2 f2 B' F' r2 f2 D' u f2 L2 D2 U2 B' u 

Seems like sub-3 was just a mental barrier after all  Now these just keep coming... 

Also had a 2:55 DNF by 2 centers...


----------



## Ollie (Aug 8, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> 2:58.58[1:16.78] R2 f' L' B f' R' F U' D r D' F2 D2 u U2 f u' D' F2 R' L' F r2 f2 R2 L r2 f2 B' F' r2 f2 D' u f2 L2 D2 U2 B' u
> 
> Seems like sub-3 was just a mental barrier after all  Now these just keep coming...
> 
> Also had a 2:55 DNF by 2 centers...



Inb4 next PB is sub 2:50  Welcome to the club!


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 8, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Inb4 next PB is sub 2:50  Welcome to the club!



Thanks! 

A "little" more to go to get into your sub-2 club


----------



## Ollie (Aug 8, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> Thanks!
> 
> A "little" more to go to get into your sub-2 club



Haha, technically it's Bill Wang's... he was first x)


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 8, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Haha, technically it's Bill Wang's... he was first x)



Oh ok. I thought you were the first one.

Who are even on that club? You, Bill, Kaijun. Can't remember anyone else right now... grzegorz? (Edit: linus or cale??)

Well I'll never be there for sure. I can't understand how you execute that quickly... memo is awesome also but that I can somehow understand how it could be possible


----------



## Myachii (Aug 8, 2015)

Berd said:


> GJ, try Ad. M2, its not too hard!



Ad. M2 is what I'm doing


----------



## verdito (Aug 8, 2015)

PB!! single & mo3
single under NR !!

3BLD
Mean of 3: 1:00.69
1. 1:09.15[31.87] D' R2 D' F2 U' R2 U' L2 U2 L2 F U R2 B' R F D L U' F2 R x y2
2. 1:02.90[27.56] F2 R2 F' D2 F' L2 F2 L2 F' U2 L2 D' F' D' R U2 L U2 L' U B y2
3. 50.02[21.38] F2 D R2 F2 R2 D' U2 R2 B2 U2 L F' D U' L B L2 R' D F' R' y2

3. 50.02[21.38] F2 D R2 F2 R2 D' U2 R2 B2 U2 L F' D U' L B L2 R' D F' R' y2

y'
[UL2U' , M']
[U'M2U , R']
y' [M , U'R2U] y
[U' : (R , U'M'U]
[M'U'M , D']
x' U rUR'U'MURU'R' r'U'RUM'U'R'UR U'

[x' U2 : (L , U'R2U)]
[x' U' : (R2 , U'L'U)]
x' RUR'URU2R' U2 R'U'RU'R'U2R U2


----------



## youSurname (Aug 9, 2015)

I learnt BLD last year and managed to get 2 successes. Haven't tried seriously until yesterday when I competed in 3BLD. Got 2 DNFs but now I have regained motivation to practise.


----------



## Ollie (Aug 9, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> Oh ok. I thought you were the first one.
> 
> Who are even on that club? You, Bill, Kaijun. Can't remember anyone else right now... grzegorz? (Edit: linus or cale??)
> 
> Well I'll never be there for sure. I can't understand how you execute that quickly... memo is awesome also but that I can somehow understand how it could be possible



Hehe, just make sure all your cycles are as speed optimal as possible (avoiding rotations during centers is the biggest time saver) and then just lots and lots and lots of solves until you stop getting fatigued and can do 4blds like 3blds x)


----------



## Ollie (Aug 9, 2015)

'Sub-100 club' is mine:

1:38.39 [0:40] r' u2 L' D2 F L R2 U2 R' f' L u2 F' u U R' U2 D2 F2 f u2 U L2 U' L' R2 B' L' B r2 D B' U r D' r' F' r B2 u'



Spoiler



22 wing targets in one cycle, 11 solved centers with corner parity


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 9, 2015)

Ollie said:


> 'Sub-100 club' is mine:
> 
> 1:38.39 [0:40] r' u2 L' D2 F L R2 U2 R' f' L u2 F' u U R' U2 D2 F2 f u2 U L2 U' L' R2 B' L' B r2 D B' U r D' r' F' r B2 u'
> 
> ...


Oh snap, that's friggin' insane. Nice work!


----------



## Username (Aug 9, 2015)

Ollie said:


> 'Sub-100 club' is mine:
> 
> 1:38.39 [0:40] r' u2 L' D2 F L R2 U2 R' f' L u2 F' u U R' U2 D2 F2 f u2 U L2 U' L' R2 B' L' B r2 D B' U r D' r' F' r B2 u'
> 
> ...



notbad


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 9, 2015)

Ollie said:


> 'Sub-100 club' is mine:
> 
> 1:38.39 [0:40] r' u2 L' D2 F L R2 U2 R' f' L u2 F' u U R' U2 D2 F2 f u2 U L2 U' L' R2 B' L' B r2 D B' U r D' r' F' r B2 u'
> 
> ...


Nice! UWR?


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Aug 9, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Nice! UWR?



Yeah, just updated it


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 9, 2015)

Ollie said:


> 'Sub-100 club' is mine:
> 
> 1:38.39 [0:40] r' u2 L' D2 F L R2 U2 R' f' L u2 F' u U R' U2 D2 F2 f u2 U L2 U' L' R2 B' L' B r2 D B' U r D' r' F' r B2 u'
> 
> ...


Oh come on man! That's sick... Awesomely gj!
I can't even right now...


----------



## Berd (Aug 9, 2015)

Ollie said:


> 'Sub-100 club' is mine:
> 
> 1:38.39 [0:40] r' u2 L' D2 F L R2 U2 R' f' L u2 F' u U R' U2 D2 F2 f u2 U L2 U' L' R2 B' L' B r2 D B' U r D' r' F' r B2 u'
> 
> ...



Incredible... gj!


----------



## Cale S (Aug 10, 2015)

5:24.98 5BLD, first sub-WR using HuaChuang I think



Ollie said:


> 1:38.39 [0:40] r' u2 L' D2 F L R2 U2 R' f' L u2 F' u U R' U2 D2 F2 f u2 U L2 U' L' R2 B' L' B r2 D B' U r D' r' F' r B2 u'



sub-1 execution wtf


----------



## pyr14 (Aug 10, 2015)

just got a sub 7min single at a competition. it's not on wca yet but i'm really happy with it.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 10, 2015)

Cale S said:


> 5:24.98 5BLD, first sub-WR using HuaChuang I think


And now the Tangchuang is supposed to come out lol (even tho I won't buy it )


----------



## joshsailscga (Aug 10, 2015)

Ollie said:


> 'Sub-100 club' is mine:
> 
> 1:38.39 [0:40] r' u2 L' D2 F L R2 U2 R' f' L u2 F' u U R' U2 D2 F2 f u2 U L2 U' L' R2 B' L' B r2 D B' U r D' r' F' r B2 u'
> 
> ...





Ollie said:


> Haha, technically it's Bill Wang's... he was first x)



lol who cares about sub-2 club now


----------



## Torch (Aug 10, 2015)

1:29.38[51.82], 1:42.62[56.59], 2:29.90[1:11.61], 1:36.12[46.90], 1:40.57[43.80], 1:54.80[39.59], 1:24.06[36.56], 1:45.90[51.71], 1:36.28[42.91], 1:56.80[52.46], 2:04.85[1:02.63], 1:26.13[43.26] 

1:43.35 ao12. Next is sub-100 seconds...


----------



## TheSquareOne (Aug 11, 2015)

Just got my first successful blindfold solve! 

That is all.


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 13, 2015)

Average of 5: 53.97
1. 54.06 D2 F2 L2 D B2 R2 D' R2 U B2 L2 B L R2 F' D2 L' D' B2 D' L' 
2. 51.82 B2 L2 B2 D B2 U B2 F2 D2 U' F2 L' D2 U2 B2 U' F' U2 F' L' F' 
3. (44.92) U B2 L2 D' L2 R2 D' B2 F2 D' L2 R' B' R2 U B2 L' U' B2 U' F2 
4. 56.02 F2 L2 B2 D R2 D2 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 R B R2 B D L2 F' D L F' 
5. (DNF(53.72)) L' U2 B2 R' B2 L2 D2 R' U2 B2 R2 F' U2 L D2 U' L R D' L D2


----------



## the super cuber (Aug 13, 2015)

35.78 3bld pb!!  memo was about 15, pb by 2 sec after many sub 35 close dnfs


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 13, 2015)

37.11 3bld single. Lost the scramble cause I'm an idiot but the solve is however on cam, lol 10 second memo as well which is pretty good


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 13, 2015)

im sorry but this is totally worth teh double post

Average of 5: 42.88
1. (39.21) B2 L2 U' R2 D L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 L D' U L2 B R2 F2 D2 U2 R' 
2. (DNF(1:12.36)) D2 U2 L' B2 D2 U2 L' B2 R' B2 L2 F' L2 B D F' R2 U R' F' L' 
3. 42.94 D2 B2 R' B U D' B' D' F' L2 B2 U2 D' B2 D' R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 
4. 41.39 D2 B2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R' F2 D' F2 U R F R2 B' D' B2 
5. 44.32 F2 L2 B2 F2 D R2 B2 F2 R2 U' F' R B2 U2 F2 D' B D2 R B' R


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 13, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> im sorry but this is totally worth teh double post
> 
> Average of 5: 42.88
> 1. (39.21) B2 L2 U' R2 D L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 L D' U L2 B R2 F2 D2 U2 R'
> ...


Nice! Some 3style in there?


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 13, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Nice! Some 3style in there?



Thanks! And nope none, just M2/OP


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 14, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> im sorry but this is totally worth teh double post
> 
> Average of 5: 42.88
> 1. (39.21) B2 L2 U' R2 D L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 L D' U L2 B R2 F2 D2 U2 R'
> ...


Woah, that's a jump!
I was about to say you'll pass me soon, but then you go and beat my ao5 by 10 seconds.

Nice single too.


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 14, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> im sorry but this is totally worth teh double post
> 
> Average of 5: 42.88
> 1. (39.21) B2 L2 U' R2 D L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 L D' U L2 B R2 F2 D2 U2 R'
> ...



You are gettimg fast :tu You'll probably be faster than me at the end of the year already :O


----------



## PixelWizard (Aug 14, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> im sorry but this is totally worth teh double post
> 
> Average of 5: 42.88
> 1. (39.21) B2 L2 U' R2 D L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 L D' U L2 B R2 F2 D2 U2 R'
> ...



Wow, nice! What do you think is the limit for OP/M2? Global Sub-40? Sub-35?


----------



## joshsailscga (Aug 14, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> im sorry but this is totally worth teh double post
> 
> Average of 5: 42.88
> 1. (39.21) B2 L2 U' R2 D L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 L D' U L2 B R2 F2 D2 U2 R'
> ...



I don't do BLD yet, so I don't know a lot of stuff in this thread, but I've noticed a lot a of DNF's tend to be a lot longer than adjacent solves. Is there a reason behind that, or is it just coincedence?


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 14, 2015)

PixelWizard said:


> Wow, nice! What do you think is the limit for OP/M2? Global Sub-40? Sub-35?



Well 7s of memo and maybe 25-30s (1.5s per corner target * 8 = 12 + 1s per edge target * 12 = 24 + few seconds for parity and flipping stuff) execution would be possible so sub-35. But why? Why would you not switch to comms if you have enough dedication to practise that much?


----------



## PixelWizard (Aug 14, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> Well 7s of memo and maybe 25-30s (1.5s per corner target * 8 = 12 + 1s per edge target * 12 = 24 + few seconds for parity and flipping stuff) execution would be possible so sub-35. But why? Why would you not switch to comms if you have enough dedication to practise that much?



That's true though... When do you recommend to switch to comms? Sub-1?


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 14, 2015)

PixelWizard said:


> That's true though... When do you recommend to switch to comms? Sub-1?



As early as possible really.

The sooner you switch the sooner you will learn to use them fluidly... So whenever you feel like you have enough motivation to start learning it.

First learn some simple 8-move cases and simple setups to those cases and as you improve you can add more and more different "types" of commutators to your solves


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 14, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> Woah, that's a jump!
> I was about to say you'll pass me soon, but then you go and beat my ao5 by 10 seconds.
> 
> Nice single too.


Haha, thanks!!


tseitsei said:


> You are gettimg fast :tu You'll probably be faster than me at the end of the year already :O


Hehe, we'll see! Gonna start working on comms so yeah 


PixelWizard said:


> Wow, nice! What do you think is the limit for OP/M2? Global Sub-40? Sub-35?


Thanks! Um, i would say 30 if you really really tried considering i was able to sub 1 with OP/OP but i dont plan on going any further with just M2/OP, i am going to really start focusing on on comms so yeah. 


joshsailscga said:


> I don't do BLD yet, so I don't know a lot of stuff in this thread, but I've noticed a lot a of DNF's tend to be a lot longer than adjacent solves. Is there a reason behind that, or is it just coincedence?


Well for the 1:16 i had messed up memo and was just annoyed and didnt care if it was bad. And most times for me dnfs are slow cause i cant recall pieces and i waste time trying, but that's just me.



edit; 1. 4:53.32 F Fw B Uw2 D2 U' B R F Rw' R2 Uw2 U2 D2 F' B U2 B U R L' F2 Fw R' Uw2 R' Uw' F2 Uw Rw B' F2 U2 Rw R Fw Rw D' Rw2 D2


----------



## Hari (Aug 15, 2015)

My second ever sub10 5BLD(success. have a ton of sub10 DNFs).. Memo was semi-rushed as I one passed centers for the most part, with an exception of a few +center targets. Also, did this attempt with almost no visualization of memo although I intended to memo with rooms. 
Is that a good/bad thing? I don't visualize at all for 4BLD for the most part. Will it help me get faster at 5BLD? 

9:35.46[4:2x]	R' Dw2 D2 L Uw' Dw2 Lw2 D R Uw' L Rw2 Dw2 L Rw2 B R F2 Fw2 Rw' Bw2 Dw L2 D' Lw' B' Dw L2 R2 Fw2 Bw' D2 L R U Bw2 Lw B' U' Dw F2 L' Uw' Dw B2 Uw' Bw Rw Fw2 L Fw R Bw R2 Dw2 Lw2 Rw' D' F2 Lw


----------



## Iggy (Aug 15, 2015)

30.00 F D2 R L' B U' L2 B' U D2 L' B2 R D2 L F2 D2 L2 D2 R F Fw Uw2 

Not even sub 30


----------



## CorruptCanine (Aug 16, 2015)

I just got my first 3bld success last night, and got 2 more right after that making a mo3! One of the solves was today so that's where today's date comes in
Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-16
solves/total: 3/3

single
best: 10:32.015
worst: 15:00.452

mean of 3
current: 13:15.216 (σ = 143.30)
best: 13:15.216 (σ = 143.30)


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 16, 2015)

9:33.29 4bld PB, 4th success, 2nd sub10  scramble was pretty bad/average...

here is the scramble:

9:33.29 F' Uw' R' Rw Fw' F D' R Uw2 Rw' Fw U' B' R U B' F2 U D2 Rw' D2 Rw2 B2 F2 U B2 U' L Uw F' U' R' D Uw2 U Fw' F2 B Uw R'


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 16, 2015)

worth the double post:

8:45.72 4BLD PB! first sub9, 5th success, 4:59 memoeoeoeoe
PB by over 45 sec. 

Uw R Fw F2 Uw2 L2 R U' Fw2 L2 D2 L2 F' B2 R' Uw R2 L2 F Rw B2 R2 F2 D2 Rw2 U2 Fw Uw2 Rw2 D U2 Rw2 Uw' U' D B2 F Fw2 Rw2 R'


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 17, 2015)

At nationals, my only success used an A-perm in it. Apart from that, I had 4 corner targets, which was great if my edges didn't suck.


----------



## the super cuber (Aug 17, 2015)

39.47 official 3bld :O yay!!   

also had a 46 with a 9 sec pause in execution


----------



## Hari (Aug 17, 2015)

3rd 5BLD sub10. Happy because the previous attempt was off by only 2 wings as I had forgotten to memo the last target  Looks like I can force sub10's fairly easily now as this was a safe attempt..
9:57.38 L' B2 L' Dw' Fw' Bw' U' D' Rw2 Uw' Lw F2 D' B Uw' F Uw' Bw Rw Dw2 Lw2 Rw' F2 B2 Uw2 Lw2 Rw' Uw' R' Fw2 Rw2 Dw2 F2 Rw U Uw2 Dw' F Rw2 Bw L2 R Fw' Dw L2 D L Fw B2 L Dw' R Fw Dw2 Fw2 Lw B2 L U' Uw'


----------



## y235 (Aug 17, 2015)

3BLD 5:12.49[1:38.21], 3rd or 4th success I think. Oddly I can't get a better result than my first success (sub 5), but at least it's a success


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 17, 2015)

y235 said:


> 3BLD 5:12.49[1:38.21], 3rd or 4th success I think. Oddly I can't get a better result than my first success (sub 5), but at least it's a success



Dude, What's with your execution time? It's really bad. What's your exe method? With that memo time you should be at 2:30, or atleast sub3


----------



## y235 (Aug 17, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Dude, What's with your execution time? It's really bad. What's your exe method? With that memo time you should be at 2:30, or atleast sub3



Commutators. I decided to try some OP now, got a DNF(6:25) and a 5:03.66[1:49.15]


----------



## italiancuber (Aug 17, 2015)

At what point should you start to learn 4BLD? (i.e. After you reach what kind of 3BLD time?) And how different/how much harder is it to 3BLD? (I use M2/OP) Thanks!


----------



## Cale S (Aug 17, 2015)

italiancuber said:


> At what point should you start to learn 4BLD? (i.e. After you reach what kind of 3BLD time?) And how different/how much harder is it to 3BLD? (I use M2/OP) Thanks!



I started 4BLD when I averaged 2:30 on 3BLD, so you don't need to be very fast.

The only hard part about BLD is understanding the concepts, so once you've learned them for 3BLD, you only need to learn how to apply stuff to 4BLD.


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Aug 18, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> <3 30:37 was the the time btw. Wa sso thrilled to get a success on my first official try ever. Does anyone know how many others have done this?


^This . Got my first official success on my first official attempt this weekend  
Time was 48:10... Pretty bad time, but I have to work on my memo (lots of reviewing + sometimes more than a minute or two to think of a good image for problematic letter pairs like QV...)


Spoiler: vid


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 18, 2015)

still no ao5 but some GJ 3BLD times
Average of 5: DNF
1. 2:24.11 
2. DNF(1:56.78)[2 edges 2 corners flipped] 
3. (2:14.30) 
4. 2:17.74 
5. (DNF(2:33.67)[forgot letters])


----------



## TDM (Aug 20, 2015)

5/10 Multi! Still not more than 3 points, but at least it was a success. Time was good too (45:52).

One cube was off by a corner 3-cycle, and another by two flipped edges. The other three were a mess (3-4 corners/edges each), but each has at least one 3-cycle which makes me think it can't have been an execution error from an accidental turn.

E: I know what happened on the two flipped edge one: there was one edge flipped, but I flipped the wrong two edges (flipped FL+DL instead of FL+DF). Could've been 6/10, two points...


----------



## italiancuber (Aug 20, 2015)

Keep getting 3BLD DNFs because of misturns or flipped edges...really annoying :/ 

Also, does anyone know where I can download Prisma puzzle timer for Mac? I can't seem to find it anywhere


----------



## Meneghetti (Aug 21, 2015)

3BLD PB mo3 and avg5!

mo3: 31.70 (σ = 1.59)
avg5: 32.68 (σ = 1.29)


Spoiler



1. (37.18[15.38]) L' D' F' B R2 L' F2 L2 U' F R2 B2 R2 B2 D' B2 U' F2 L2 U' F2 
2. 33.36[12.14] F2 L' B U' D' B' D2 B' R' U D2 B' L2 U2 B D2 B2 D2 R2 D2 L2 
3. 33.48[12.54] U L2 U F2 U F2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R' B' D2 F L' D U2 L U B' R2 
4. (30.43[13.28]) L2 B2 F' L2 B' R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B' R F' R' U R B2 D2 R F2 U 
5. 31.19[13.61] F D2 L2 F' D R2 F' L' B' D L' F2 R' D2 L F2 L2 F2 D2 B2


----------



## Hari (Aug 21, 2015)

4BLD PB.. Could have potentially been sub 2:30 but I had a pause during my last 11 wings and also messed up exec of the wing parity alg to some extent.
2:36.24[1:08] L R2 U2 R F' Rw2 D Rw2 Fw2 D2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 U' B' U' Uw2 D2 F' Fw2 U2 Rw B' D2 B' D2 Rw U2 D2 F2 B' U Fw2 Uw F' Fw2 L' Uw' D Rw'


----------



## the super cuber (Aug 21, 2015)

3bld PB single 33.70!! First ever sub 35 

Also did a 3/5 multi blind in 6:18 with 3:11 memo (38 sec memo per cube)

Gj?


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 22, 2015)

Hari said:


> 4BLD PB.. Could have potentially been sub 2:30 but I had a pause during my last 11 wings and also messed up exec of the wing parity alg to some extent.
> 2:36.24[1:08] L R2 U2 R F' Rw2 D Rw2 Fw2 D2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 U' B' U' Uw2 D2 F' Fw2 U2 Rw B' D2 B' D2 Rw U2 D2 F2 B' U Fw2 Uw F' Fw2 L' Uw' D Rw'



woah.....great solve.....


----------



## Hari (Aug 23, 2015)

4BLD PB ao5: 3:39.94. Counting 4 hurt the average :|
4:06.28 R F' Fw2 B U D L' Rw2 R2 Uw2 D R' B' R2 Fw' L2 D2 Rw2 R' D2 R2 Uw Fw' B' L2 B U F' R Fw U Uw' L2 R F2 R F Uw2 B' Rw2
3:08.29 D Fw L' Rw2 U' Uw2 D' Rw' R2 Uw2 F2 Fw' U2 R2 U' D2 Fw2 B2 U Uw' F2 Fw' Rw' Uw2 B' L2 Fw L' R F2 Fw' Rw' B2 U' L Rw' R2 F Fw' Uw'
4:10.00(DNF)	F B2 Uw2 L D' Fw' Uw Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 L' Uw2 Rw F Uw' D' Fw2 U2 F D Fw' U' D' F' B' U Uw2 L Uw2 D R B L D B' Rw2 Fw' L2 Rw
3:40.50 L2 Uw' Rw2 Uw' Fw2 B2 U' Fw2 U2 Rw Uw2 B' D2 Fw2 L2 U L2 Uw2 R' U' Rw B2 Rw' F Fw B2 L' Fw2 D2 B' R Uw F2 L R D' F2 Fw' U L
3:13.05 U2 Uw' B D' Rw2 R2 Uw' D2 Rw2 U' D Rw' F D L B' Rw F2 L D' R' Uw Rw' D F2 Uw L2 Fw2 U2 Fw2 L2 U2 L U2 L2 R2 B D F' Rw


----------



## Ollie (Aug 23, 2015)

Hari said:


> 4BLD PB.. Could have potentially been sub 2:30 but I had a pause during my last 11 wings and also messed up exec of the wing parity alg to some extent.
> 2:36.24[1:08] L R2 U2 R F' Rw2 D Rw2 Fw2 D2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 U' B' U' Uw2 D2 F' Fw2 U2 Rw B' D2 B' D2 Rw U2 D2 F2 B' U Fw2 Uw F' Fw2 L' Uw' D Rw'



Very nice!


----------



## youSurname (Aug 23, 2015)

First 3BLD while listening to music. Usually I go earmuffs.


----------



## conn9 (Aug 23, 2015)

1st 4BLD success!!!! Time was 19:55


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 24, 2015)

1. 2:01.62 F2 B2 L' D' R2 B' D' R' F' L B2 U2 B2 R' U2 L B2 R2 D2 F2

EDIT: Holy wat I swear I haven't been practising.
Mean of 3: 2:05.98
1. 2:01.62 F2 B2 L' D' R2 B' D' R' F' L B2 U2 B2 R' U2 L B2 R2 D2 F2
2. 2:07.40 U D' B2 D' L U' R' B U F R U2 F2 R2 L2 U' F2 U2 F2 D
3. 2:08.92 F' R2 D2 R2 D2 U2 F' R2 D2 U2 B D L U2 R2 B2 F' R D2 F2


----------



## Torch (Aug 24, 2015)

24. 57.38 U2 R2 L F' B' U B' U F2 U2 B2 U2 B2 R2 L D2 R' L2 B2 D' Rw'

WHAT

PB by 13 seconds.


----------



## h2f (Aug 24, 2015)

4bld: 8:36.14 I might be faster - couldn't figure out corners (lost about 1 minut on it). Still pb, by over a 1 minute!  And no 4bld in last week.


----------



## verdito (Aug 26, 2015)

3BLD pb
37.34[14.29] B U2 D2 L' B' D2 R2 B2 R D2 F2 R2 F2 L2 D F2 B2 D' R2 F2

6/10 easy corners so visual memo it and audio for edges, rushed execution

MU2M U'RU' M2 UR'U'
[x' U2 : (U'L2U , M)]
[u' L2 : (UM2U' , L)]
y' [M , U'R2U] y
[M' , U'R'U]

[R', U'LU]
[U'L2U, R2]
[U'L'U, R]

EDIT:

also pb mo3!!! all night blinsolving paid off (i'm writing this at 4 am in here)

Mean of 3: 55.47
1. 55.37[19.71] D2 R' D2 L' R2 F2 D2 L F2 D2 F' U2 R' B U' R' U' B D' z y
2. 55.13[22.94] F2 D2 B2 D' L2 D L2 U' R2 F2 U' R F L R' D' R D' L' R z y'
3. 55.91[22.02] F2 R B D' L2 F' U L U' F L2 U2 F2 B L2 D2 B' L2 U2 B x2 y2


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 26, 2015)

verdito said:


> 3BLD pb
> 37.34[14.29] B U2 D2 L' B' D2 R2 B2 R D2 F2 R2 F2 L2 D F2 B2 D' R2 F2
> 
> EDIT:
> ...


Good job 

1:06.03 3BLD with a bleeding nose. On cam but the footage isn't very good.


----------



## newtonbase (Aug 26, 2015)

Unofficial WR?


----------



## Roman (Aug 26, 2015)

3BLD NR by Liliya: 31.21 http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1106&cat=16&rnd=2
OMG BLD NR by female  Also a female wr


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 26, 2015)

Roman said:


> 3BLD NR by Liliya: 31.21 http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1106&cat=16&rnd=2
> OMG BLD NR by female  Also a female wr




Damn o.o and 4:55 4bld single with a mo3 as well. Welp looks like i need to step up my game...


----------



## conn9 (Aug 26, 2015)

?! I just got a 1:06.59 success immediately followed by 1:04 and 1:24 DNFs both off by two twisted corners. My previous 3BLD PB was 1:35. The 1:06 and 1:04 were both 6/8  

It could be because I just got an android app called cube timer. Hopefully their scrambles aren't easier than they should be...


----------



## Iggy (Aug 26, 2015)

Roman said:


> 3BLD NR by Liliya: 31.21 http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1106&cat=16&rnd=2
> OMG BLD NR by female  Also a female wr



Woah nice! gj mean as well


----------



## the super cuber (Aug 27, 2015)

Yay 3x3 Blindfolded PB Single 30.92!!  so close to sub 30!!!!! 

Memo was 10.xy  and 20 sec execution too

30.92 [10.xy memo] D' R2 F2 U L2 U B2 L2 U2 F2 D' L' U2 F' L' B' U B D L

Reconstruction-
Corners-
R D R' U R D' R' U' [8]
R' D' R U2 R' D R U2 [8]
R' x' y' R U R' D2 R U' R' D2 y x R [10]
x' R U R' U R U2 R' L' U' L U' L' U2 L x [14]
Edges-
L U' L' U M2 U' L U L' M2 [10]
U2 M2 U' L' U M2 U' L U' [9]
Uw' U R' U' M2 U R U' M2 Uw [10]
y' M U R2 U' M U R2 U' M2 y [9]
L Uw' M Uw2 M Uw' L' [7]

85 moves

Sub 30, Here I come


----------



## suushiemaniac (Aug 27, 2015)

First sub-25  Exactly 6 weeks after my first ever sub-30... Does that mean I'll have a sub-20 single in october? XD

00:24.89 U2 B' F2 U2 F' R2 B F2 U' F L F D U2 B' L2 D2 U2 B' L' Fw EDIT: Scramble in your solving orientation
Anyone interested in the reconstruction?


----------



## the super cuber (Aug 27, 2015)

suushiemaniac said:


> Anyone interested in the reconstruction?



im interested!


----------



## suushiemaniac (Aug 27, 2015)

the super cuber said:


> im interested!



Cool 
U2 B' F2 U2 F' R2 B F2 U' F L F D U2 B' L2 D2 U2 B' L' Fw (6 | 10)
white top / green front

Edges
[U : [R' , U M' U']]
[Uw' R' : [R' , U M' U']]
[x ; [M' , U' L' U]]
[L' , U' M' U]
[Uw M Uw2 M Uw]

Corners
[x ; [R U' R' , D2]]
[R' F' R2 F R , U2]
[U R U' , L]

69 moves, didn't split memo and execution so I don't know the actual TPS


----------



## the super cuber (Aug 27, 2015)

suushiemaniac said:


> Cool
> U2 B' F2 U2 F' R2 B F2 U' F L F D U2 B' L2 D2 U2 B' L' Fw (6 | 10)
> white top / green front
> 
> ...



Nice! i use the same comms for each case you had, although im not that fast though


----------



## G2013 (Aug 27, 2015)

I don't know if this is an accomplishment or a failure... but xD

3BLD

I almost did my first ao5...

The last solve was a DNF because of 2 flipped edges >.<

Times:

(1:49.48)	(2:17.55)	2:00.40	1:59.46	DNF(2:17.08)

Should I cry or party? (because I have never done more than 4 successful BLDs in a row)


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 27, 2015)

G2013 said:


> I did my first ao5...
> 
> (1:49.48)	2:17.55 2:00.40	1:59.46	(DNF(2:17.08))



FTFY, that counts as an AO5.


----------



## italiancuber (Aug 29, 2015)

Does a 1/2 in multiblind count? or is it a DNF? Thanks


----------



## Goosly (Aug 29, 2015)

italiancuber said:


> Does a 1/2 in multiblind count? or is it a DNF? Thanks



It's a DNF.


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Aug 29, 2015)

italiancuber said:


> Does a 1/2 in multiblind count? or is it a DNF? Thanks



That better fits into multiBLD discussion  It did count until 2014, since then, it's a DNF (2/4 is ok, 1/2 is exception, because it doesn't make sense )


----------



## Cale S (Aug 30, 2015)

cool I'm still decent at 5BLD
5:04.51 single for the weekly comp, 2:02 memo


----------



## the super cuber (Aug 30, 2015)

15/15 Multiblind in 30:38!!  

Memo was 17:52 
my biggest attempt with 100% accuracy (previous best with 100% accuracy was 5/5 lol)

Had an execution error on one of the cubes, so I did all the edges, then undid all then did them again. Time Could have been ~28 minutes without that but still pretty good


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 30, 2015)

the super cuber said:


> 15/15 Multiblind in 30:38!!
> 
> Memo was 17:52
> my biggest attempt with 100% accuracy (previous best with 100% accuracy was 5/5 lol)
> ...


gj inb4 next maskow


----------



## Torch (Aug 30, 2015)

Fernando Israel Zúñiga Macedo 21/23 53:07.00 Mexican NR

Would have been NAR if he'd gotten one more cube!


----------



## Cale S (Aug 30, 2015)

Torch said:


> Fernando Israel Zúñiga Macedo 21/23 53:07.00 Mexican NR
> 
> Would have been NAR if he'd gotten one more cube!



noooo I'm not top 10 anymore 
but I don't do MBLD outside of comps so whatever


also Noah finally beat 3BLD NR and also mo3 NAR: http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1096&cat=16&rnd=1


----------



## EMI (Aug 30, 2015)

Cale S said:


> noooo I'm not top 10 anymore
> but I don't do MBLD outside of comps so whatever
> 
> 
> also Noah finally beat 3BLD NR and also mo3 NAR: http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1096&cat=16&rnd=1



*USNR


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 30, 2015)

Cale S said:


> cool I'm still decent at 5BLD
> 5:04.51 single for the weekly comp, 2:02 memo



Well ok then  sub wr is pretty decent I would say


----------



## the super cuber (Aug 30, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> gj inb4 next maskow



Haha thanks!


----------



## Sessinator (Aug 31, 2015)

Second scramble of the weekly competition. 

Random orientation + blindfold
23.68 D' R2 F2 L2 U F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U' F' U' B' U' R' D2 F2 L2 R F'


----------



## Meneghetti (Sep 1, 2015)

PB single! (no blindfold, my orientation )

24.61[10.18] B2 R2 F L B' U' B' R2 B' R2 B2 D2 B2 D2 R D2 L' F2 B2 U2


Spoiler



Buffers: UBL and DF / Speffz

[R' D' R, U2] // PC
[z x': R U R', D] // IL
[R; R U2 R', D2] // WS

[Uw' L; U' M' U, L] // TG
[x: M' U2 M, D] // WH
[L' U; M', U2] // LB
[U x': M2, U' R U] // DQ
[Uw' R'; U M' U', R'] // JO

72 STM / 14.43s = 4.9896tps 
16 targets / 10.18s = 1.57 targets per second



And my first ever sub-10 memo success! (still no random orientation and no blindfold though)

25.26[9.05] D R2 D F2 U L2 R2 B2 D' L2 F D' B R F' U' L' B' D' L


Spoiler



Buffers: UBL and DF / Speffz

[U, R D R'] // BO
[x': R U' R', D] // MD
[U R U', L] // SN
[D': R U R' U' R U R' U', L2] // flip RFD

[x z': U L' U', M'] // OX
[Uw: U' L' U, M2] // PD
[U' L U, M2] // RA
[R', U' M2 U] // TB
[x': M, U R U'] // SB

86 STM / 16.21s = 5.3054tps
17 targets / 9.05s = 1.87845 targets per second


----------



## y235 (Sep 1, 2015)

yay a PB (also the first success in a while, my success rate is really low, I think I rush my solves too much)

4:01.40[1:12.25] L2 R2 F2 R2 F R2 B' L2 D2 L2 U2 L D' U' B' U R U' B' F' D


----------



## verdito (Sep 1, 2015)

PB SINGLE & MO3

Mean of 3: 49.93
1. 1:06.75[23.06] R' F2 U2 L' D2 R2 D2 L' B2 U2 B L U' B2 L D2 B D' R' U2 
2. 34.32[15.01] D2 B R U' B' R' F' U' B2 D2 F2 B' U2 R2 F' U2 F L2 D2 x2
3. 48.73[17.72] B2 U2 R2 F2 L U2 R F2 D2 U2 R2 B' U F2 U2 L' D F' L2 R' D z y2

34.32[15.01] D2 B R U' B' R' F' U' B2 D2 F2 B' U2 R2 F' U2 F L2 D2 x2

x2 y 
[x : (UR'U' , M')]
[UM2U' , L2]
[R' : (U'M2U , R')]
[URU' , M2]
Ux M'U2MU2 x'U'

[x' : (D , RUR')]
[R'UR : (D2 , RU'R')]
F'rU R' U'r'F R


----------



## the super cuber (Sep 1, 2015)

broke a lot of PBs today 

5x5 Blindfolded PB single-

14:39.77 [ 8:09 memo] Rw U R Rw' F2 U2 Bw' D' F Lw2 Dw' R2 F U2 F2 B2 Bw2 Dw2 Fw' Dw2 L Rw2 R2 Fw2 D Rw Fw' R Uw2 Dw2 Lw' R' U Rw Dw B R' U' L Uw' U2 Bw' D' L Bw Rw' R' U' B Rw Fw2 L' Uw Bw2 Rw B2 Uw Rw' D2 Lw'


broke all my 3bld PBs-

3x3 Blindfolded PB single and almost sub 30 

30.54 R' U2 B' L U2 R B U B L' U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 B2 U R2 B2 U D2

PB mean of 3-
37.67, 45.03, 35.69= 39.46 Mean of 3

And 40.48 PB ao5
37.67, 45.03, 35.69, 50.34, 38.73= 40.48 ao5

47.93 PB ao12


----------



## KevinG (Sep 1, 2015)

I learned 4BLD today and my first attempt was a 22 min DNF. It was off by 2 centers (a 2-cycle I missed while memorizing) and 3 corners (executet the wrong target). Happy with it although it was a DNF 
How do I compare with other people?


----------



## Roman (Sep 1, 2015)

Roman said:


> 3BLD NR by Liliya: 31.21 http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1106&cat=16&rnd=2
> OMG BLD NR by female  Also a female wr



I won't bother with separate thread so I'll just add a video






That 3 second pause...


----------



## y235 (Sep 1, 2015)

Roman said:


> I won't bother with separate thread so I'll just add a video
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDDQr-op8_w
> 
> That 3 second pause...



It already has a thread


----------



## Roman (Sep 1, 2015)

y235 said:


> It already has a thread



Oops.. I was looking for [NR] prefix on subforum and missed that, lol.


----------



## porkynator (Sep 3, 2015)

I still exist

20.79 L2 U B2 R' D L F2 R' B U L2 D' L2 D' R2 L2 U F2 L2 B2 

x' [U R U', L'] x (8/8)
y' [U, L D' L'] y (8/16)

x y [M', U' R U] y' x' (8/24)
[D' R2 D, M2] (8/32)
z' [R2, U' M' U] z (8/40)
U M' U2 M U (5/45)
U x' z U' M' U2 M U' F' (7/52)

lol movecount (and lol scramble)


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 3, 2015)

porkynator said:


> I still exist
> 
> 20.79 L2 U B2 R' D L F2 R' B U L2 D' L2 D' R2 L2 U F2 L2 B2
> 
> ...



GJ!

1:26.47 sub PB lol im counting it i dont care what anybody says

edit:
mean of 3
current: 1:48.22 (σ = 22.92)
best: 1:48.22 (σ = 22.92)

avg of 5
current: 1:59.27 (σ = 12.13)
best: 1:59.27 (σ = 12.13)

No DNFs today! Sub 2 ao 5 PB! *3BLD is now my second favourite event.*


----------



## porkynator (Sep 3, 2015)

And now a sub-30.94 avg5

Average of 5: 30.51
1. 29.61[9.19] D2 F D2 U2 L2 F' R2 B2 D2 B2 U' R' B D R F2 D F L U
2. 33.19[X] D2 B2 R B2 D2 L' D2 F2 L2 R' D2 B' D2 R' F R D L R' F D
3. (27.82[9.95]) U' R2 F2 D U2 L2 R2 F2 D' U2 F2 R' F' L R2 B2 L U' R' D' R
4. 28.74[8.61] L' F' D2 L B' U2 F2 B2 L' B U2 L2 D B2 U L2 F2 R2 U' L2 D2
5. (DNF(36.00)[10.69]) L2 F2 L2 D' U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' L2 F' L' U R' D R2 B' U2 L B'


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 4, 2015)

One Handed blind. Really slow memo but was playing it safe to make sure i got it

1. 3:31.40 L2 B' R2 D2 F' U2 F D2 F2 L2 F L R D' B' L' R' D2 B2 D R'


----------



## the super cuber (Sep 4, 2015)

got this one hour before my birthday 

One of by biggest accomplishments in my Cubing career  

after one year and nine months of learning how to solve a 3x3 Blindfolded,
I have solved it in less than 30 seconds 

28.85 first 3bld sub 30!

I'm so happy 

28.85 B2 R2 D B2 F2 U B2 U2 F2 R' D R2 D U R' D F D2 U'

Reconstruction-

Corners- 
R D R U2 R' D' R U2 R2 
L U R2 U' L' U R2 U' 
F R2 U' L' U R2 U' L U F'
Edges-
x' U R2 U' M U R2 U' M' x 
R2 U' M2 U R' U' M2 U R' 
M2 U' L2 U M2 U' L2 U
U M' U2 M U 
z M' U' L' U M U' L U z' 
U R' U' M2 U R U' M2


PB mean of 3 too- 36.21
39.29, 28.85, 40.51= 36.21 mean of 3!


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 5, 2015)

the super cuber said:


> got this one hour before my birthday
> 
> One of by biggest accomplishments in my Cubing career
> 
> ...



Wow....
I am yet to get a sub-30....
Happy Birthday Yo...
Next Birthday sub-25....


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 5, 2015)

2:41.44	Fw' D L2 Rw2 B L2 R' F D' Uw' B Fw' Rw' D2 Uw U2 Rw Uw Fw R' B D2 B' Rw' Uw2 Rw' R Fw Uw2 B2 U Rw' B2 Fw2 Uw L2 B2 D' U B2

4BLD PB!!!!

Yayo......


----------



## y235 (Sep 5, 2015)

My success rate is much better now, and I keep breaking my PBs. 

3:58.65[1:36.70] F L2 F2 L2 B' D2 B R2 D2 U2 B R B' F2 U F D2 R' U2 R' F z y'

Yay, sub 4!

EDIT: First ao5! 
4:16.27[1:36.06], (DNF(5:20.94)[1:25.50]), (3:58.65[1:36.70]), 4:24.90[1:19.27], 4:29.09[1:40.82] = 4:23.42


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 5, 2015)

Easy scrambles, but I'll take it:

PB Average of 12: 28.00
1. 28.64 D2 B' L2 R2 B' R2 U2 B' U2 F L2 R F' D' R D2 U2 F' R B2 
2. 30.59 R2 D2 R2 F' D2 F U2 L2 F' R U' B R U B R' D L' B2 R' 
3. 26.32 L2 U2 B' U2 B' U2 B' U2 F2 U2 F' R' U F L2 F' D L' B' U L 
4. 25.31 R' D F D2 B R' U2 L2 D L B2 D' B2 R2 U D2 B2 U R2 B2 L2 
5. 29.78 B2 L2 D R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R' B D2 L D L2 B2 U' L R 
6. 27.14 L2 F2 U B2 L2 D U F2 R2 U' L D2 B D' B2 U' L F 
7. 28.75 B2 L2 D' L2 R2 F2 D' B2 D' L2 U2 L U B D L2 D F2 R B' L 
8. (23.18) U D2 B' R' F2 L2 F2 B' D L U2 R' U2 L F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 
9. (DNF(23.87)) U F2 D2 B2 R2 U R2 D2 B2 U L2 F' D' R' B U2 L D2 L B' D' 
10. 25.57 R2 U2 B2 U2 F R2 D2 B' D2 L2 B U' L2 B' R B' L' D2 U F' R' 
11. 32.25 U2 F2 R2 F R2 F D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D L R2 F' R B L' D' F' 
12. 25.65 U2 L' F2 R' U2 L' F2 R F2 U2 R D U2 R' D U B2 F R' B2


----------



## Iggy (Sep 6, 2015)

omg finally

Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-6
avg of 12: 43.22

Time List:
1. 47.15 L2 U' L2 U' L2 U' R2 U2 B2 F2 U L' B2 U R' U2 R' F' U R2 Rw 
2. 33.31 B L2 B2 L2 F U2 R2 D2 R2 U2 R' D L' R2 F2 D' L2 B' R2 U2 F Rw' Uw' 
3. 40.50 U F' R' D R L' D' B' L D2 F D2 B2 R2 L2 F' R2 D2 B' U2 Rw' Uw 
4. 1:05.01 R F D' B D2 R2 B' U B' D2 F2 R F2 R' B2 D2 L B2 R' D2 Rw' Uw2 
5. (32.95) R2 D B2 D' L2 U B2 F2 R2 B2 L' F2 R B U' B2 L2 D2 L2 U' Fw Uw 
6. 36.91 R' U2 F2 R2 U F B2 U2 L U2 R2 U' R2 U B2 U' D2 F' Rw' Uw' 
7. 43.78 D L2 D U2 B2 U B2 L2 D2 B' L F2 D2 U' F' L2 U' R' B' Rw2 
8. (DNF(45.30)) F2 R' B2 U2 L B2 D2 F2 R' U2 L' D' B2 L B' F' D2 R D U Fw' Uw2 
9. 48.43 F L2 F2 R2 D2 F' D2 L D' R' U F' R2 F L B2 D' Fw Uw' 
10. 33.77 B2 F U2 B2 D2 R2 U2 B' U2 B' L D2 B L2 D' B2 R2 U' R' U' Fw Uw' 
11. 45.88 U' D B L' B2 U R' B U' L2 U2 R2 L2 B R2 F' R2 L2 F U2 Rw Uw2 
12. 37.44 R2 U2 B2 R2 F R2 F' U2 R2 F L D' U2 B' D2 B2 F U F2 R2 Fw' Uw'

lol counting 1:05, but I'm happy I got another avg12


----------



## h2f (Sep 6, 2015)

Finally good times with M2/3style: mo3 1:42.68 (1:40.14, 1:42.73, 1:45.16).


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 6, 2015)

3BLD 27.57 avg12 and 25.63 avg5

Too lazy to type out the scrambles from my phone.

EDIT (1 day later):

PB Average of 12: 27.38
*1. 25.75 
2. 24.81 
3. (22.88) 
4. 28.18 
5. 24.55 * 
6. 29.88 
7. 29.51 
8. (DNF(29.44)) 
9. 28.28 
10. 28.58 
11. 24.86 
12. 29.41 

PB avg5: 25.04


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 8, 2015)

Decent

Mean of 3: 46.74
1. 43.97 R2 U B2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 D2 B2 L2 F L B R F D F2 U B D2 
2. 44.91 B2 F2 L2 D R2 D R2 U' B2 L2 U2 R' F2 U R2 F D F2 L' R U' 
3. 51.34 F R2 B' D' L' F' U D R' B' U2 D2 F2 U2 L B2 L' U2 R F2 L


----------



## Meneghetti (Sep 8, 2015)

Corners-only PB

Average of 12: 11.81


Spoiler



1. 11.30[4.55] L2 R2 D B2 U R2 B2 R2 B2 D U B R2 U L2 D2 U F R2 
2. 11.45[4.28] B2 R2 B2 U F2 D2 U' B2 D F' L2 U F L2 D F R2 
3. 11.25[3.93] U R2 F2 L' B2 D2 R D B2 U2 L2 B2 R F2 U2 L2 F2 L D2 
4. 13.14[4.74] L D' R2 L' D2 L D' L' F2 B2 R2 B2 U' R2 U' L2 D2 B2 U2 
5. 10.76[3.73] L' R2 B2 F2 U2 R' B2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F R B2 R' F' 
6. (14.89[5.13]) R2 L' F2 U2 B2 D2 R U' B2 D R2 D F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 D 
7. 10.49[3.29] F2 U D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D' B' U2 D2 L2 F L2 F' R2 F' L2 B2 
8. 10.89[4.29] F2 D2 F2 D L2 B2 U' R2 U B2 L2 R' D F2 D' F2 R F2 D 
9. 14.11[4.40] L2 F2 L2 F2 D R2 D2 U L2 D F' U B U B' U F' 
10. (10.24[3.50]) D2 R F2 U2 L2 U2 R F2 R D2 B2 F' R B D2 R' F R B 
11. 13.83[3.73] F' L2 D2 B' U2 F' U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L' B D2 L F D2 L' U2 
12. 10.83[3.90] F L2 F' R2 B D2 B2 D2 U2 L2 F' D' B U2 B' D' L2 U2


----------



## CyanSandwich (Sep 8, 2015)

6BLD PB - 15:34.98[5:46.52]

I mean, it was way too slow for my liking, but a success is nice.


----------



## porkynator (Sep 8, 2015)

Ok times are not great, but I like the accuracy I got 

number of times: 16/17
best time: 25.05
worst time: 42.30

current mo3: 33.41 (σ = 2.14)
best mo3: 29.73 (σ = 5.68)

current avg5: 33.30 (σ = 0.84)
best avg5: 29.67 (σ = 1.68)

current avg12: 34.97 (σ = 3.93)
best avg12: 33.94 (σ = 4.92)

session avg: 33.81 (σ = 4.03)
session mean: 33.26

Individual times are 34.23, 29.51, 36.05, (25.05), 28.09, (DNF(40.16)), 31.44, 29.48, 36.74, 42.30, 41.04, 32.22, 32.48, 33.28, 34.15, 31.00, 35.09


----------



## the super cuber (Sep 8, 2015)

Got some 3x3 Blindfolded PBs! 

35.66 PB mean of 3
38.90, 30.15, 37.95= 35.66 mean of 3

36.27 PB average of 5
38.90,(30.15), 37.95,(1:01.90), 31.95= 36.27 ao5!

43.61 PB ao12
1:00.48, 35.57, 45.72, (DNF), 35.70, 46.18, 38.90, (30.15), 37.95,1:01.90, 31.95, 41.70= 43.61 ao12


----------



## Meneghetti (Sep 8, 2015)

3BLD PB avg12!

avg12: 36.30 (σ = 3.89)


Spoiler



1. 34.21[12.46] F2 U B2 R2 D L2 R2 U B2 F2 U' F' D2 R' F R2 F2 D F' D2 F 
2. 37.16[11.75] D2 R2 U2 L2 U' F2 D' L2 D B2 U2 B D2 R2 U L' F U2 B' D U' 
3. (47.31[13.04]) R2 F' R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 F' D2 B' F D R' B2 D R U' F L B' 
4. 39.56[13.90] L2 U' F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 U B2 R2 F2 L' R' B' D F' R2 D U2 F L' 
5. 31.08[11.31] D L2 D' L2 R2 B2 R2 D B2 U R' F' U2 L R2 U2 B2 D U R' 
6. 36.61[12.79] B2 R2 U F2 L2 B2 U R2 D B2 U2 R' U2 B' U R B' D2 R2 U' 
7. 39.93[13.43] D' U' F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U B2 U' F' D' R U' B' D' R2 U F' U 
8. 43.08[15.83] F2 U B2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 L2 D2 R F' D' R2 B2 L' F' D' B' U' 
9. 33.79[13.40] R2 F2 R2 D' R2 U L2 F2 D R2 D' B' D2 B2 F' U L' D F R' U2 
10. (30.54[11.74]) B' R2 U2 F L2 B' L2 F U2 F U R' D2 R2 F L' R2 F2 D2 R2 
11. 31.05[12.31] B2 D' U' L2 B2 D' U2 B2 U' R2 B' U' F' L F R' F2 U' B2 D 
12. 36.50[14.48] R L' B R L' F' L' B' R F' L2 B2 U B2 U2 F2 D R2 L2 B2 U'


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 9, 2015)

1. 4:02.54 Rw2 R L' F U' D2 Uw R2 U2 Fw' L U2 D2 L Fw2 Rw U2 Uw2 R' Uw U R B' R' L' Rw F2 R B2 L Rw2 Uw' B U' L Rw B2 R' U' B 

yeee


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 9, 2015)

26.66 avg12, 24.35 avg5

Anyone know what the UWRs are?


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Sep 9, 2015)

Noahaha said:


> 26.66 avg12, 24.35 avg5
> 
> Anyone know what the UWRs are?



https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/List_of_UWR


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 9, 2015)

Not PB, but I have the scrambles:

Average of 12: 26.68
1. 24.74 F2 R2 D' L2 U' B2 U L2 U R2 U2 R' D F D B' D B R' 
2. 25.91 L2 D U B2 L2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 D' L' D B R B' U2 R U L' 
3. (22.94) D2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D B2 L2 D' L2 U2 F' L' D2 U' F' L2 D L F' L' 
4. (DNF(28.29)) U B2 D2 L' U2 D2 F2 L F D2 R2 L2 U' F2 L2 U D B2 U 
5. 27.60 F U2 B D2 B' L2 D2 B D2 L2 F2 L U L B' L U L' R' B U2 
6. 30.64 L2 R2 D B2 D' R2 U B2 D' B2 D' F R' D R2 B2 L2 B' D L' D 
7. 25.87 L F D' R F' R' U2 B' D F2 B2 D2 L' B2 R U2 R2 L B2 L' 
8. 24.72 B2 L2 B2 U L2 D' F2 D' F2 U2 B2 R B' D2 B L2 U L R' D2 F' 
9. 27.81 F' L2 D2 F' L2 B' L2 B2 R2 U B U F' D R' F U L' B2 F 
10. 29.52 B' R2 D2 L2 B' U2 B2 D2 B' R2 F L D' U2 R F' L D U F2 R' 
11. 24.49 D2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D U2 L2 D' R2 F2 R' B F2 R' B' U' L2 U B2 
12. 25.50 R2 D' B' R' U B D2 F' R' U D F2 R2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' D' R2

Notable is that the 22.94 was 8/12


----------



## CyanSandwich (Sep 10, 2015)

Noahaha said:


> 26.66 avg12, 24.35 avg5
> 
> Anyone know what the UWRs are?


Sick. It's impressive that you keep breaking your PBs despite how fast you are.


----------



## Iggy (Sep 10, 2015)

Noahaha said:


> Not PB, but I have the scrambles:
> 
> Average of 12: 26.68
> 1. 24.74 F2 R2 D' L2 U' B2 U L2 U R2 U2 R' D F D B' D B R'
> ...



Nice, it's great to see you doing BLD again


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 10, 2015)

nice Noah, like it seeing you starting BLD again 
my accomplishment: first good home BLD solve in ages...

(1:08.58) U' R2 U' R2 U' B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 R2 B' R' F2 L B F2 D U2 R B2


----------



## penguinz7 (Sep 11, 2015)

Finally got a second 4BLD success. (Only took me around 15 attempts.  ) 13:59.29, more then eight minutes faster then my previous success.


----------



## newtonbase (Sep 11, 2015)

Finally got a sub 5 min 3BLD. I'm easily pleased. 
I now have hope of getting to do 2 solves in a comp. Not that I can get to a comp, but if I did...


----------



## Cale S (Sep 12, 2015)

haven't had one of these in a while

5BLD avg5 - 5:40.98
5:26.70, 5:59.26, 5:33.32, 5:30.35, DNF(5:13.18)


----------



## y235 (Sep 12, 2015)

I think it's my second non-DNF ao5 ever, and the first one with 100% success rate. 

Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-12
avg of 5: 2:54.202

Time List:
1. 2:54.206 B2 L2 U F2 L2 U' R2 D2 U' B2 U B' U' R2 B F R F U2 L U Fw' Uw 
2. (2:47.361) R D2 B2 R2 U2 B2 R F2 R D2 L D' R' B' R2 F L' B2 D' R Fw' Uw 
3. 2:57.209 L2 B D2 F D2 F L2 D2 F' U2 F' R U' F2 R B2 U' F L F2 R 
4. (2:57.700) L2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 D L2 D' F2 D L' B2 R' B' U F' R' U L' B Fw 
5. 2:51.192 L2 D2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 U2 B2 D L' D' F D' R D' F2 D2 B' D2 Fw Uw


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Sep 12, 2015)

FINALLY a PB! 
19. 1:11.05 B2 D L2 D2 B2 F2 D R2 F2 D R2 F U L D2 L B U2 L' D U' Fw' Uw'


----------



## y235 (Sep 13, 2015)

YES SUB2

1:42.628[47] D L2 D' B2 U R2 U' L2 R2 D' L2 R F' L R2 D' L U R B' R2 Uw'


----------



## newtonbase (Sep 13, 2015)

Well done. 

I've just had 4 or 5 awful 3BLD solves all ending in failure (including a 13 minute catastrophe) followed by a 3:51. A PB by 56 seconds and only my second sub 5.


----------



## h2f (Sep 15, 2015)

Finally pb in 3bld 1:20.74. The last one I had 3 months ago before switching to comms for corners.


----------



## josh42732 (Sep 16, 2015)

New PB!!
1:28.76. First solve of the session, and first timed solve for a while. I would sometimes do BLD in front of friends or something, but I can't seem to do BLD in public when I show people. Anyone else struggle with the same thing and how to overcome it?


----------



## the super cuber (Sep 16, 2015)

29.94 F2 B' D B' R B L D' R2 D F2 R2 F L2 B2 R2 U2 F' D2 R2

7th sub 30!


----------



## newtonbase (Sep 16, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> I would sometimes do BLD in front of friends or something, but I can't seem to do BLD in public when I show people. Anyone else struggle with the same thing and how to overcome it?



I know what you mean. I often practice in my lunch break at work but only this week did I actually get a full solve. There are so many people chatting that's it's very distracting but I think it's good practice for competition.


----------



## y235 (Sep 17, 2015)

1:28.669[28] F' B L2 F' R L D' L2 U R B2 U F2 R2 U F2 U' R2 U' F2 D Rw2 Uw 
wat


----------



## CyanSandwich (Sep 17, 2015)

6/7BLD practice and a new cube = Obliterating 5BLD PBs

*6:13.28 single*
_6:52.62 mo3_
7:14.18 ao5

7:17.98[2:59.58], _6:42.24[2:22.18], 7:42.33[3:06.76], *6:13.28[2:22.73]*_, DNF(7:39.02)



Spoiler


----------



## Iggy (Sep 17, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> 6/7BLD practice and a new cube = Obliterating 5BLD PBs
> 
> *6:13.28 single*
> _6:52.62 mo3_
> ...



Nice!


----------



## Ollie (Sep 17, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> 6/7BLD practice and a new cube = Obliterating 5BLD PBs
> 
> *6:13.28 single*
> _6:52.62 mo3_
> ...



Awesome! With strong memo times as well


----------



## josh42732 (Sep 17, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> 6/7BLD practice and a new cube = Obliterating 5BLD PBs
> 
> *6:13.28 single*
> _6:52.62 mo3_
> ...


Dang. I wish my 4BLD times were that fast.


----------



## Roman (Sep 17, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> 7:17.98[2:59.58], _6:42.24[2:22.18], 7:42.33[3:06.76], *6:13.28[2:22.73]*_, DNF(7:39.02)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should probably start using fingertricks for U and U' instead of wrist turnes


----------



## CyanSandwich (Sep 17, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Nice!





Ollie said:


> Awesome! With strong memo times as well





josh42732 said:


> Dang. I wish my 4BLD times were that fast.


Thanks guys 


Roman said:


> You should probably start using fingertricks for U and U' instead of wrist turnes


Yeah, I'll have to work on that (especially U' because I can't lefty flick it without locking up).
I swear I'm going to do some execution practice soon!

For slice moves though, I can't see myself being faster with "fingertricks" than wrist turns. But that's probably just another thing that takes practice.


----------



## Christmas (Sep 17, 2015)

I started a youtube channel for my bld attempts, ive been actually trying to learn for a month now (I kind of knew how to before but I didn't properly practice) so yeah, you can check it out I will be uploading more.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCf3zFtGxWXZZH5YItj9LD4g/videos

Also, in school today I got a 4:00 3bld which is an accomplishment for me XD


----------



## the super cuber (Sep 18, 2015)

Smashed my 3x3 Blindfolded PB mean of 3 and ao5!! 

29.51, 30.20, 34.70= 31.47 PB mean of 3!

(29.51), 30.20, 34.70, 33.28, (1:05.52)= 32.73 ao5!!

my pb mo3 was 33.99 before this and got an better ao5 lol


----------



## Iggy (Sep 19, 2015)

the super cuber said:


> Smashed my 3x3 Blindfolded PB mean of 3 and ao5!!
> 
> 29.51, 30.20, 34.70= 31.47 PB mean of 3!
> 
> ...



Nice! You're improving too fast


----------



## Ollie (Sep 19, 2015)

First 5BLD at home in months, a nice Mo3 before getting bored:

5:19.79, 5:22.34, 4:54.55 = 5:12.23

All memos were around 2:20, my execution sucks now


----------



## the super cuber (Sep 19, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Nice! You're improving too fast



thanks a lot 


3x3 Blindfolded PB single 26.49!!  pb by 2 seconds 

got a 33 next solve after the 26 and the third solve could have been sub 30 but i forgot a flipped edge that i memorised visually  could have been a sub 30 mean of 3 without that 
got a 42.71 ao12 too

26.491 R B2 D2 B2 U2 L2 U2 F2 R F2 R D L2 B' R U F' D U' B L'

reconstruction-

Corners-
L D' L' U' L D L' U 
z' R D2 R U2 R' D2 R U2 R2 z 
R D2 R' U R D2 R' U'

Edges- 
y' U' R2 U M U' R2 U M' y 
x' M2 U' R' U M2 U' R U x 
z U L' U' M U L U' M' z' 
x U' R2 U M' U' R2 U M x' 
x r U R' U' r' U2 R U R U' R2 U2 R x'


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 20, 2015)

56.63 R D R2 B2 D F2 U R2 U2 L2 D' F2 L U' B L' B' F2 L D R'

wat, second sub1, first bld solve of the day, ~26ish memo

e:
Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-20
mean of 3: 1:21.48

Time List:
1. 1:26.22 F R' F2 D' R B L' B R B2 R' D2 R' L2 F2 R D2 R' 
2. 1:18.05 R2 B R' U R2 B' U L2 U' R2 U' B2 D' B2 U L2 U' 
3. 1:20.16 B' L2 F L' F2 R L' B2 U' R2 F B D2 R2 F' U2 L2 F' R2

also 27/53 successfl solves


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 20, 2015)

WOO 

1. 10:51.30 F' Dw' B Dw F2 Dw2 Bw' R Fw F D' Bw2 L U D' F2 Uw Fw Bw2 B2 Dw2 Bw' L Rw U2 L Fw Bw' D2 F Dw B' F2 Fw2 U2 L' Lw U' F2 L' Dw' R2 Lw' Uw2 B' D2 Dw' B2 L F Uw' U2 Fw F' B2 Rw' L' Lw Dw2 R2


----------



## Roman (Sep 21, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> WOO
> 
> 1. 10:51.30 F' Dw' B Dw F2 Dw2 Bw' R Fw F D' Bw2 L U D' F2 Uw Fw Bw2 B2 Dw2 Bw' L Rw U2 L Fw Bw' D2 F Dw B' F2 Fw2 U2 L' Lw U' F2 L' Dw' R2 Lw' Uw2 B' D2 Dw' B2 L F Uw' U2 Fw F' B2 Rw' L' Lw Dw2 R2



Nice! Memo time?


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 21, 2015)

Roman said:


> Nice! Memo time?



Thanks! And it was 4:40


----------



## newtonbase (Sep 21, 2015)

Finally got a 3BLD solve on camera and it was a PB (3:48). Watching it back the pauses are horrendous and must take up well over half of my 1:48 execution. I thought it was method that's holding me back.


----------



## Berd (Sep 22, 2015)

newtonbase said:


> Finally got a 3BLD solve on camera and it was a PB (3:48). Watching it back the pauses are horrendous and must take up well over half of my 1:48 execution. I thought it was method that's holding me back.


Upload?


----------



## newtonbase (Sep 22, 2015)

Berd said:


> Upload?



Ok, you asked for it, but you may get bored watching. And yes, I was in bed. It's the only time I get peace. 

[video]https://youtu.be/3u2EgpO-u14[/video]


----------



## the super cuber (Sep 22, 2015)

5/5 Multiblind in 5:37!  2:57 memo

First time I got n/n cubes in n minutes! (Excluding 2/2 and 3/3)

also got a 3bld 27.88 single with parity


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 22, 2015)

48:01.52 6bld! First succceess!!
And first female success, no?


----------



## newtonbase (Sep 22, 2015)

Congratulations.


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Sep 22, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> 48:01.52 6bld! First succceess!!
> And first female success, no?



Finally, congrats! 
And I think Liliya has done 6BLD... well, I am not sure, but I know for sure that she's been trying 9BLD... so I think she wouldn't do that without 6BLD done  I might be wrong though


----------



## G2013 (Sep 22, 2015)

1/2 MBLD, 2nd cube off by 2 twisted corners

Time around 9 minutes

This is not a fail because I didn't even focus on the solve, and spoke a few times while memorizing (that's why I memorized 2 corners wrongly xD)


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 22, 2015)

MatejMuzatko said:


> Finally, congrats!
> And I think Liliya has done 6BLD... well, I am not sure, but I know for sure that she's been trying 9BLD... so I think she wouldn't do that without 6BLD done  I might be wrong though



Thanks!! and also according to this she hasnt 

https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...lures-Thread&p=1105983&viewfull=1#post1105983


----------



## Meneghetti (Sep 22, 2015)

3BLD edges only PB!

Average of 12: 16.60 (σ = 1.72)


Spoiler



1. (21.28[8.20]) U' F B' R' F' U' F' B L B2 L2 D2 L2 F D2 B U2 D2 F' L2 
2. 18.96[5.99] D B2 D2 F2 U' L2 F2 R2 B2 F2 U L' R' F' D' L R' B' L2 B2 
3. 14.11[5.98] F D2 B' D2 R2 F D2 L2 D2 B D2 U' B L R' D' R B D2 F' 
4. 17.01[6.03] L2 B D2 F R2 U2 F' L2 F2 L2 D2 R' U' L R F2 U' F' D B' L 
5. 14.35[5.59] D2 L2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 D' U' F2 U2 L' R' D' F' L R' U L2 R' 
6. 18.50[6.10] U2 L2 B L2 R2 B' D2 B F' U2 F' L' D' U' R' B F' D F2 R F 
7. 15.49[4.88] B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R' U2 B2 L' F L D R D2 R D' L' F 
8. 15.06[5.76] L2 F2 L2 D' L2 D' R2 F2 L2 D2 L' B2 F2 D2 U R' F2 L F R 
9. (13.89[6.68]) L2 B2 D' L2 F2 R2 D' L2 D2 U2 F' U B' F L B F' D2 L 
10. 17.51[6.40] U2 L2 F2 R2 B' R2 D2 F' L2 U2 B R' D' B U L2 D2 B2 F' R U' 
11. 17.49[6.64] L D2 U2 R' F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 F' D' U R' F2 L' D' U F' 
12. 17.49[6.59] B D' F' R' F2 L F U B U D2 B2 U' D B2 R2 U B2 R2


----------



## porkynator (Sep 23, 2015)

Good session, it's a pity that I didn't get the avg12. Random orientation but no box.

Session mean: 30.72
1. 30.02 D2 L2 B2 R2 D' L2 U L2 R2 B2 U' R B' L2 D' L U L2 R2 U' R z y2
2. 30.67 D2 L2 D2 F' R2 B' F' U2 R2 F L2 D' R B U L R2 U L D B' x y2
3. 31.52 U2 L' U2 L R2 U2 L' B2 D2 R' F' R D' F R2 F2 D2 R B' R' U z' y
4. 29.38 U L2 R2 F2 D' F2 D R2 U R2 D R F' U2 R2 B' L' D2 F2 U' y'
5. DNF(27.35) R2 D B2 D R2 D F2 D R2 D2 B2 L B' F2 R U2 B D2 B' F2 D2 y'
6. 32.09 B2 D2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 D' U2 R2 U' R' D' B' D' F2 L2 R2 D2 F U' x2 y2
7. 36.92 D F2 D F2 D L2 B2 U B2 D R' B D' F L' R' F' D2 R B2 D2 x y'
8. 25.03 U2 L2 R2 B2 U' L2 U' L2 D B2 U' F' R' B2 F2 L2 F2 D' L R' D' x
9. 32.30 L2 D2 B' L2 B' D2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L D2 B' R2 D' U L' D2 B R' U' x y2
10. 31.69 U B2 R2 D F2 U2 B2 F2 R2 F2 D B R U' L' D R D2 B U2 z
11. 27.52 D' L2 R2 U B2 U2 R2 D' F2 U2 F2 R' F U L' U F' U' B' F2 L' y2
12. DNF(33.80) F2 R2 U L2 D2 F2 D R2 D2 B2 U B D' L F2 L' U' F2 R2 F x y


----------



## shmimel (Sep 27, 2015)

Just solved my 3x3 full BLD for the first time! After many failures, I finally got it!!


----------



## rock1313 (Sep 30, 2015)

5x5 blindfolded avg 5: (17:20.48), 21:58.42, (23:54.24), 22:35.69, 18:08.45 = 20:54.19

I'm usually a very inaccurate person when it comes to bld. Just out of the blue, 5 consecutive 5bld successes!!!! I think getting used to all the center comms and changing my memory approach to 5bld that suits me also helps a bit with the accuracy. Hopefully in a few days time, I can get an official 5bld solve!


----------



## youSurname (Sep 30, 2015)

shmimel said:


> Just solved my 3x3 full BLD for the first time! After many failures, I finally got it!!



How awesome is this feeling? I'd say even better than when you first solve a cube sighted. I had one of these moments too today with my first ever 2/2 MBLD. Absolutely the best feeling ever! I'm currently teaching my brother BLD and can't wait to share that awesome moment with him when it happens.


----------



## Roman (Sep 30, 2015)

rock1313 said:


> Hopefully in a few days time, I can get an official 5bld solve!



Oh for sure you will!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 30, 2015)

small mbld attempt: 2/2 in 3:18.61  around 1:50 memo

3:18.61 1) L D L2 F2 L2 F2 D' F2 U F2 R2 F L' F' R2 U' F U2 R2 
2) U2 L' U D L' U2 R' L' B' R B2 R F2 R' B2 R2 D2 R F2 R2


----------



## newtonbase (Sep 30, 2015)

shmimel said:


> Just solved my 3x3 full BLD for the first time! After many failures, I finally got it!!



Well done. Great feeling isn't it?


----------



## Roman (Oct 1, 2015)

6BLD UWR with 40sec pause and 3 parities!! LoL.



Spoiler: vid



11:23.25[4:52.56]

memo starts at 2:00
solve starts at 6:52
pause at 8:37

scramble: R2 2L L 2F' F' R' 2U2 L 3R 2D 3F2 R2 2U2 3R' L2 2L 2R2 D 2F F' 3U 3F F' 2U' 2B F 2U L' 3U2 3F' 2U 2R F D' 3F 2F L' 3R R' B2 L2 U2 3U2 D L F 2R' 2F' 2B' 3U 3F' 2F' 3R2 2F2 U2 D' 2L' 2R D2 2R2 R D 2L' B2 2L L' 2U U2 2B 2R' R' D' 2D2 2F R' D2 R' U 2F R'


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 1, 2015)

Roman said:


> 6BLD UWR with 40sec pause and 3 parities!! LoL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! When are you gonna make a thread? Sub-11?

3BLD PB 42.75[16.45] U2 R2 U2 L U2 B2 L U2 R B2 D2 U R2 B' F2 U2 F U R D' B' z' y'


----------



## Roman (Oct 1, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> Nice! When are you gonna make a thread? Sub-11?



Thanks!
I will make one after a decent solve without pauses


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 1, 2015)

Roman said:


> 6BLD UWR with 40sec pause and 3 parities!! LoL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Also sub5 memo and lol reaction


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 1, 2015)

4bld pb by a bit  (former 8:45), 5:10 memo

8:33.06 Uw F' D Fw Uw2 L' Rw D U' B Fw L F' L' R2 Fw F' L2 Rw2 F' B Fw' R' Rw D2 L' Rw' Fw2 L2 Uw' U' Rw U2 F Rw R F' Rw' B' L'


----------



## willtri4 (Oct 1, 2015)

First timed 3BLD success! 9:10.57.


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 1, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> New PB!!
> 1:28.76. First solve of the session, and first timed solve for a while. I would sometimes do BLD in front of friends or something, but I can't seem to do BLD in public when I show people. Anyone else struggle with the same thing and how to overcome it?



I just saw this and am interested in this too. I used to struggle with this also, but I've done a number of cube talks and public demos and have developed what I think is a good technique for very high accuracy in public solves.

The basic idea is that the harder you work for the solve, the higher the accuracy will be.

An extreme example, if I have you an entire week to both memorize and plan your solution for a 3x3 BLD, I'll bet your chance of getting the solve successfully would be nearly 100%. You could have the memo down so well that you would likely remember that solve for months after, you would even have time to work out a speed blind solution if you wanted.

When you solve BLD in competition, the incentive is for you to be fast. Solve fast BLD, win the competition. If you approach a public solve from this mindset, your accuracy will likely be WORSE than it is in competition because you are "on the spot" for the public solve and nerves are high.

It really is as simple as, approach a public solve from the viewpoint of get the solve successfully, NOT from the viewpoint of get a fast solve.

I've done public demos for groups of 50-100 people, and their minds are BLOWN away by a 3:30 BLD solve. In competition, at my peak, I solved BLD in the 1:20s. So I take at least twice as much time as my normal competition speed when doing a public demo. However, the trade off for that is that my accuracy in public solves is very high, at least 90% or more.

Also, if you do DNF a public solve, I have as well, simply do a "two look" solve by memo'ing the current state and solving the rest.

People are slightly less impressed with a two-look solve than a proper BLD solve, but it still blows their minds.

Good luck with your public solves! Don't be a fast BLD competitor in a public solve, be a good _performer_ and the solve will be fantastic for your audience.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 1, 2015)

yay, pb by 20 sec, 4:45 memo

8:13.03 D U' F2 R' Fw2 L2 R' B R' B' Uw2 Rw2 F D2 U' Uw' R' Uw B2 R2 Uw F' Uw Rw2 R2 L2 B2 F U2 B' L D Rw' B' D F D2 R Rw F'


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 2, 2015)

wat 3bld, super ez scramble, 20ish memo. should hve been sub50 but I didn't find the spacebar meh... still happy 

51.41 R B L D' B2 L' D B U2 B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 R U2 D2 L U2


----------



## josh42732 (Oct 2, 2015)

cmhardw said:


> I just saw this and am interested in this too. I used to struggle with this also, but I've done a number of cube talks and public demos and have developed what I think is a good technique for very high accuracy in public solves.
> 
> The basic idea is that the harder you work for the solve, the higher the accuracy will be.
> 
> ...


Wow thanks! I'll try it now in class.


----------



## penguinz7 (Oct 2, 2015)

I attempted 5BLD last night. I thought about putting this in the blindfold failures thread (it was a DNF) but IMO, even just attempting 5BLD is an accomplishment in itself. The time was 36:xx off by 10 + centers, 7 x centers, 2 wings, and 2 midges, but the wings/midges were all in the right places, just flipped. I'm now one of the very few Canadians to have attempted 5BLD


----------



## Rcuber123 (Oct 2, 2015)

Had a success rate of 3/7 today after not having a success for almost a month!

The times were 8:12 7:39 and 7:13


----------



## Keroma12 (Oct 2, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> I'm now one of the very few Canadians to have attempted 5BLD



Nice :tu
Too bad we have so few competitions with 5BLD (or 4BLD or Multi, for that matter).


----------



## penguinz7 (Oct 2, 2015)

Keroma12 said:


> Nice :tu
> Too bad we have so few competitions with 5BLD (or 4BLD or Multi, for that matter).



Thanks! Yeah, it is unfortunate, I probably won't get an official bigBLD for a long time.. Although we are planning on having MBLD at the Edmonton Open, Winter 2016. (Probably January)


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 3, 2015)

Kaijun Lin 7:02.25 5BLD AsR


----------



## willtri4 (Oct 3, 2015)

Crazy PB! 2:59.11. Old pb was 5:48.07. I finished memo at 1:30ish and knew then it would be fast. Scramble was easy, 10 edge targets and 6 corner targets.

29	Oct 3, 2015 1:38:01 PM 02:59.11 D' U' L2 F2 L2 B2 D U F' R' D U2 B2 U2 F D2 R' L


----------



## qaz (Oct 4, 2015)

7:05.10 4BLD, first success in a loooong time.

I seriously doubt I'm going to set any more NARs, but I'd like to get back into big BLD and I definitely think my comp pbs are improvable...


----------



## SirWaffle (Oct 4, 2015)

52.91 Official bld, got me first place


----------



## youSurname (Oct 4, 2015)

cmhardw said:


> I just saw this and am interested in this too. I used to struggle with this also, but I've done a number of cube talks and public demos and have developed what I think is a good technique for very high accuracy in public solves.
> 
> The basic idea is that the harder you work for the solve, the higher the accuracy will be.
> 
> ...



Did my first public 3BLD solve, and succeeded! I tried to memo slow, but also had to rush as I was getting picked up. Almost forgot my first corner memo, and had to figure out my first pair by eliminating from the rest of my memo.


----------



## newtonbase (Oct 4, 2015)

3BLD success while drunk.


----------



## Hari (Oct 4, 2015)

32.97 official 3BLD single and 36.80 mean  The mean is WR21 and missed out on beating Ollie for 20th by 0.19  Single could have been sub30 had I not revised memo and maybe pulled down the blindfold faster (apparently I took 2-3 seconds for that, which is something I need to work on), but I'm happy nonetheless.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 4, 2015)

newtonbase said:


> 3BLD success while drunk.


Nice. Try this next? haha (I should try it again).


Hari said:


> 32.97 official 3BLD single and 36.80 mean  The mean is WR21 and missed out on beating Ollie for 20th by 0.19  Single could have been sub30 had I not revised memo and maybe pulled down the blindfold faster (apparently I took 2-3 seconds for that, which is something I need to work on), but I'm happy nonetheless.


Nicely done! But who knows, not revising memo might have made it slower or a DNF.


----------



## Hari (Oct 4, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> Nicely done! But who knows, not revising memo might have made it slower or a DNF.



Very true. It was a 10/8 scramble. Memo was 13.xx with the initial round of memo done by 10 or so. And then my slow blindfold pull cost me. Exec felt smooth though and was a sure sub18.


----------



## Iggy (Oct 4, 2015)

Hari said:


> 32.97 official 3BLD single and 36.80 mean  The mean is WR21 and missed out on beating Ollie for 20th by 0.19  Single could have been sub30 had I not revised memo and maybe pulled down the blindfold faster (apparently I took 2-3 seconds for that, which is something I need to work on), but I'm happy nonetheless.



Nice!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 4, 2015)

wat

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-4
avg of 5: 1:17.18

Time List:
1. (1:41.18) L' U2 F B R F2 R D' F2 R L' B2 L' U2 R2 B2 D2 L2 
2. (51.41) R B L D' B2 L' D B U2 B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 R U2 D2 L U2 
3. 1:19.08 L' U2 L2 F' U2 B' D2 B D2 R2 U2 B L' U' F2 L2 R U R' U2 
4. 1:13.95 U' D2 L2 R2 B F2 L2 F' U2 F2 D2 F2 L' F D B2 F L' D U R2 
5. 1:18.52 D' B2 D F2 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 L2 B U2 L' U' B' U L' D2 L' U

also 1:08.15 mo3, solves 2-4


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 4, 2015)

youSurname said:


> Did my first public 3BLD solve, and succeeded! I tried to memo slow, but also had to rush as I was getting picked up. Almost forgot my first corner memo, and had to figure out my first pair by eliminating from the rest of my memo.



Nicely done! How did it feel after you got the solve and the audience reacted? 

As for the corner memo thing, keep that in mind during your next public solve. One thing to watch out for in public, under pressure would be corner memo it looks like. Try to give that a little extra review if you do a public solve again.

Celebrate your success and enjoy that feeling! Very exciting!


----------



## kamilprzyb (Oct 4, 2015)

Many 3BLD PBs on this session
single PB - *47.73*
mo3 PB - *57.53* 1:01.74 55.90 54.94
ao5 PB - *1:03.00* 1:01.74 55.90 (54.94) (DNF(1:00.89)) 1:11.37
nice accurancy 14/20 and 1:10.79 session mean
solved with Turbo/OP + some commutators


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 5, 2015)

kamilprzyb said:


> Many 3BLD PBs on this session
> single PB - *47.73*
> mo3 PB - *57.53* 1:01.74 55.90 54.94
> ao5 PB - *1:03.00* 1:01.74 55.90 (54.94) (DNF(1:00.89)) 1:11.37
> ...



nice!

do you have a brother?


----------



## newtonbase (Oct 5, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> Nice. Try this next? haha (I should try it again).



Multi is a long way off for me at the moment but I can drink faster than that. I'd prefer it the other way around!


----------



## youSurname (Oct 5, 2015)

cmhardw said:


> Nicely done! How did it feel after you got the solve and the audience reacted?
> 
> As for the corner memo thing, keep that in mind during your next public solve. One thing to watch out for in public, under pressure would be corner memo it looks like. Try to give that a little extra review if you do a public solve again.
> 
> Celebrate your success and enjoy that feeling! Very exciting!



Haha well the "audience" was just one friend, but he reacted like most would with "WHAAAAA???". During the solve I thought I messed up edges, so told him it might not work. Pretty stoked that it worked, since this was my first public attempt. Yeah I'll definitely work on corner memo next time. It was a pretty loud area, and I just did it under a table. This usually throws me off because I am also concentrating on my surroundings.


----------



## rybaby (Oct 7, 2015)

Second fastest 3BLD ever (sub-15 memo):
40.86 R2 L F R' U' B' L F R D' B' D2 F2 B' L2 F U2 D2 R2 L2 B2 

Edges: M2, self-explanatory

Corners:
z x' [R U R', D] x z'
x [R' D2 R, U] x'
[D F: L F' L B2 L' F L B2 L2]
[D': almost-Y-perm]
[R2: Y-perm]

Could have done that twist a lot more efficiently at the end, but it was still fast.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 8, 2015)

1:16.16) R' U R' D' R D F' D' R2 U2 L U2 B2 D2 R2 D2 B'

not that the time is special, but the memo was around ~18.5 sec, which is my first sub20. few recall issues tho

also 66/120 bld solves, over 50 %


----------



## Keroma12 (Oct 8, 2015)

PB - 1:30.82 U' F' R U F L' F D2 R F' U2 F' U2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L2 F' U2 Rw2 Uw

Doing 3-5 solves 1-2 times per week is really improving my times a lot more than when I was doing tons and tons of solves.


----------



## the super cuber (Oct 9, 2015)

1:12 One handed 3bld PB!  ~15 memo

Also got 15 3bld successes in a row (and counting)


----------



## Hari (Oct 9, 2015)

Did 4BLD after quite a long break and got a nice little mean. Probably PB, but I don't keep track of means for big cubes. Happy with the memo, exec could be better
Mean of 3: 3:37.87
1. 3:51.07[1:38.82] D F2 Uw' L Rw' B L D' R' L' D Fw2 B' D2 Fw' B Uw' D' L2 F2 R' L' Fw2 R' L' F2 Fw' B' Rw' B2 L' Fw' B R2 Uw2 D2 F2 D U2 Uw2
2. 3:23.64[1:30.51] R Rw2 L2 B' Fw' F Uw' Rw2 U2 Rw R2 Fw R2 U F2 B' Fw' R2 Uw Rw2 R2 Uw' Fw L Uw2 L2 F Fw' Rw' B L' Uw2 U2 F2 Rw' L U2 F B' Uw'
3. 3:38.91[1:33.17] Rw' U B2 Uw2 L D Uw2 U2 L' R' U2 L F2 Fw2 Uw Fw' F B2 R2 B2 Rw F2 Fw' D2 Uw2 B2 D' B Rw2 L F D' U' Fw' Rw2 L B' U2 Fw2 D


----------



## Meneghetti (Oct 10, 2015)

yay PB!

Mean of 3: 29.97 (σ = 0.82)
1. 29.06[11.20] R2 D2 F' D2 U2 B' L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D' L2 R' U' L' U' B' F' D B 
2. 30.20[11.19] U2 B2 D2 U2 L' U2 R U2 B2 F2 R2 U' B D R' U2 L' D' F D 
3. 30.66[11.17] U2 F' R2 F2 U2 R2 B' F2 U2 R2 F2 L' D' B' F' D' L U' L2 F' R2


----------



## rybaby (Oct 10, 2015)

3BLD
34.89 L2 F' R2 F R2 F' L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 D' R' U B L2 U' R' B' F2

y2 x' [U L2 U': M2]
[U' R2 U: M2] x
[M2, U' L2 U]
[L U' L' U: M2]
x' [U' R' U: M2] x
U2 M' U2 M'
x' [R U' R' U: M2]
[L' U L U': M2] x
[R' U R U': M2]
x M' U' M' U' M' U2 M U' M U' M U2 x'
[R' U R, D']
[F': [U' L' U, R2]]
y x L2 D2 L' U' L D2 L' U L'



Also this:
Time List:
1. 52.14 R D R2 D' F2 U2 L2 U B2 D' F2 R2 B R2 U R U2 L' R' B' U 
2. 34.89 L2 F' R2 F R2 F' L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 D' R' U B L2 U' R' B' F2 
3. 59.70 B' U2 D B U R' U L' D2 R2 F2 L2 F L2 B' U2 B D2 B D 
4. DNF(59.93) L' F2 U B2 D' L2 B2 L2 B2 U L2 D2 B R' B D' R D B R' 
5. 40.46 D' F2 D2 R2 D R2 B2 L2 U R2 U' B R B2 L D L R2 D F2 

48.91 mo3, 50.77 ao5


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 10, 2015)

rybaby said:


> 3BLD
> 34.89 L2 F' R2 F R2 F' L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 D' R' U B L2 U' R' B' F2
> 
> y2 x' [U L2 U': M2]
> ...



nar plz


----------



## h2f (Oct 10, 2015)

10:19 offical 4bld. 

patataj patataj patataj


----------



## kamilprzyb (Oct 10, 2015)

h2f said:


> 10:19 offical 4bld.
> 
> patataj patataj patataj


Nice


----------



## h2f (Oct 10, 2015)

Thanks. 

patataj patataj patataj


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 13, 2015)

2:22.22 3BLD single lel


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 13, 2015)

h2f said:


> Thanks.
> 
> patataj patataj patataj



What the heck is patataj????


----------



## h2f (Oct 13, 2015)

Signature when i use tapatalk. In my language it means sound horse does when runs. 

patataj patataj patataj


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 13, 2015)

finally, but 1:19 woithout dnf. still quite satistified

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-13
avg of 12: 1:25.37

Time List:
1. 1:15.10 L' B U F R D2 R' D L' U F2 U2 L F2 D2 F2 R' F2 L' F2 R' 
2. 1:29.33 L' D2 F D' F U' L B2 U B' R2 U2 R2 B U2 L2 B' D2 R2 B 
3. (DNF(59.04)[3 corners off meh]) D' L B2 R' D2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L' R' B2 D B2 F' L' F U L F' 
4. 1:19.15 D' R2 B' D2 L2 F' D2 F2 D2 F' R2 D2 R' F U2 B F2 D U' F D2 
5. 1:15.68 R F2 L' D2 U2 L' U2 L2 R F2 R F' L2 B F2 L' D L2 U B F' 
6. 1:14.37 U2 F U2 R2 F L2 F' D2 B R F D F' L' D L' F2 D 
7. 1:20.75 U' B2 U R2 D B2 D2 B2 R2 D' F2 L D B D2 U R U F' R2 U 
8. 1:13.82 B' D2 R2 D2 F' D2 F' L2 D2 F L2 U R F' L2 F' U' L U' F2 R' 
9. 1:22.35 F L2 D' F2 R L' B D R U2 D2 F' R2 U2 F2 B' R2 B' D2 
10. (1:03.44) F' D2 F' U2 F L2 B U2 F2 U2 D' F2 L2 D F2 L' D' F' U' 
11. 1:58.23 F2 U2 B U2 R2 U2 B U2 B D2 F R' U B' U2 L2 R' B' F2 D' U 
12. 1:44.93 L2 R2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F D L2 F2 L' B2 R' D F R'


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 14, 2015)

22:24.82[8:49.08] 7BLD with a 1:45 pause ugh.

But a PB's a PB.


----------



## rock1313 (Oct 14, 2015)

NOOOOOOOOO!!!! Missed my chance for an avg of 12 for 5bld!!!!!!

17:20.48, 21:58.42, 23:54.24, 22:35.69, 18:08.45, 17:04.91, DNF(21:32.81), 19:11.99, 20:19.21, 16:41.78, 16:35.36, DNF(16:39.59)

Best average of 5: 18:44.33

Ugh, last solve was off by 3+ centers. I still call this an accomplishment though because hey, 10 out of 12 is still very very good but still.......


----------



## Berd (Oct 14, 2015)

rock1313 said:


> NOOOOOOOOO!!!! Missed my chance for an avg of 12 for 5bld!!!!!!
> 
> 17:20.48, 21:58.42, 23:54.24, 22:35.69, 18:08.45, 17:04.91, DNF(21:32.81), 19:11.99, 20:19.21, 16:41.78, 16:35.36, DNF(16:39.59)
> 
> ...


Sooo close! Unlucky!


----------



## josh42732 (Oct 14, 2015)

Finally a solve in public..... about time. I hand scrambled, memorized in 3-4 minutes ish using a MBLD location and did it behind my back. It feels so good to do that in front of people. I think that some people think that I set it up and I just memorized the moves I did, but whatever. Still did it


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 14, 2015)

rock1313 said:


> NOOOOOOOOO!!!! Missed my chance for an avg of 12 for 5bld!!!!!!
> 
> 17:20.48, 21:58.42, 23:54.24, 22:35.69, 18:08.45, 17:04.91, DNF(21:32.81), 19:11.99, 20:19.21, 16:41.78, 16:35.36, DNF(16:39.59)
> 
> ...


Well damn, that's really good. I'm not even sure if anyone's gotten an ao12.


----------



## Cale S (Oct 14, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> Well damn, that's really good. I'm not even sure if anyone's gotten an ao12.



Chris Hardwick and Abhijeet Ghodgaonkar have gotten one before


----------



## Hari (Oct 15, 2015)

rock1313 said:


> NOOOOOOOOO!!!! Missed my chance for an avg of 12 for 5bld!!!!!!
> 
> 17:20.48, 21:58.42, 23:54.24, 22:35.69, 18:08.45, 17:04.91, DNF(21:32.81), 19:11.99, 20:19.21, 16:41.78, 16:35.36, DNF(16:39.59)
> 
> ...



Is that all from one sitting? That's incredible nevertheless.


----------



## Ollie (Oct 15, 2015)

Cale S said:


> Chris Hardwick and Abhijeet Ghodgaonkar have gotten one before



I have one too of around 5:20.xx, but I should find the discussion before claiming it  It might just be wishful thinking.

EDIT: I can't find it, so scrap that. A new goal to achieve before UKC!


----------



## porkynator (Oct 15, 2015)

Easy scrambles, but WAT

Average of 5: 27.32
1. 25.77 D2 L' D2 L D2 U2 R D2 R2 F2 R F' L' U' B' L2 D R2 U' B2 
2. 26.34 F2 D2 F L2 U2 F L2 F' U2 F' R2 U R' D2 B' F L' F' U' L F2 
3. (24.36) D2 R L2 F2 D' R D2 F R D R2 D B2 U' R2 F2 R2 B2 R2 F2 
4. (33.31) U' L2 F2 D' U' L2 B2 D' R2 F2 U2 B' U' F U2 R' B F' D' L' B 
5. 29.85 F2 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 D2 F2 U' L2 F2 L' R2 B2 D' B' U B L' R2 U 

First 3 solves are 25.49 Mo3


----------



## qaz (Oct 17, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-16
avg of 5: 53.96

Time List:
1. (44.60) U2 B2 D' L2 B2 L2 U F2 U' R2 D' F L2 D' R D' U R B2 F R' 
2. 52.91 D2 U B2 R2 U B2 F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F' D U2 B D' B' L' F' L' U' 
3. (1:11.17) F' R B R B D' R' B' L U B2 L D2 R' D2 R' B2 R2 L D2 
4. 52.94 D2 U2 F' L2 D2 L2 F' D2 F' U2 B2 U' L2 U F' U2 L B2 D' F R2 
5. 56.05 R2 B L2 F' U2 F D2 B' R2 D2 L' U L2 B2 R D2 F2 U' F L'

yay not terrible!


----------



## SweetSolver (Oct 17, 2015)

Just got my first 3BLD success! I was completely focused on my memo and I didn't even think to time it. It was my second proper attempt so I'm pretty stoked


----------



## newtonbase (Oct 17, 2015)

SweetSolver said:


> Just got my first 3BLD success! I was completely focused on my memo and I didn't even think to time it. It was my second proper attempt so I'm pretty stoked



Well done. 2nd attempt is impressive. Feels good doesn't it?


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 18, 2015)

rock1313 said:


> NOOOOOOOOO!!!! Missed my chance for an avg of 12 for 5bld!!!!!!
> 
> 17:20.48, 21:58.42, 23:54.24, 22:35.69, 18:08.45, 17:04.91, DNF(21:32.81), 19:11.99, 20:19.21, 16:41.78, 16:35.36, DNF(16:39.59)
> 
> ...



ya so close....
u did it in 1 sitting....its kinda hard to get ao12 in 1 sitting....

anyway its just 3 solves in a comp yo.....so VGJ


----------



## SweetSolver (Oct 18, 2015)

newtonbase said:


> Well done. 2nd attempt is impressive. Feels good doesn't it?



Thanks, it certainly does! I might start doing some timed attempts later today.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 21, 2015)

21:13.16[8:41.58] 7BLD PB. With 50 seconds wasted on a mistake, a 20 second + 15 second pause, and 30 seconds worth of parity.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htpTuPUJolQ


----------



## penguinz7 (Oct 21, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> 21:13.16[8:41.58] 7BLD PB. With 50 seconds wasted on a mistake, a 20 second + 15 second pause, and 30 seconds worth of parity.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htpTuPUJolQ



Woah, that's crazy. Do you think you'll get the big sub-20 before the end of this year?


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 21, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> Woah, that's crazy. Do you think you'll get the big sub-20 before the end of this year?


I'd like to think so. It could happen any solve now.


----------



## JemFish (Oct 21, 2015)

Hello people. I don't think you remember me but it's cool to drop in and see the new WRs and PBs. I see you've improved, CyanSandwich!


----------



## Berd (Oct 21, 2015)

JemFish said:


> Hello people. I don't think you remember me but it's cool to drop in and see the new WRs and PBs. I see you've improved, CyanSandwich!


You're back! How's 3bld? 



Also, learnt Comms for all of the 'B' sticker. (UBR)


----------



## the super cuber (Oct 21, 2015)

3x3 Blindfolded PB single 25.19! first sub 26  


25.19 D' B2 L' D2 L2 D2 U L2 F' L' D2 L2 R' U F L2 D' U L' B' U F' L2 R' D'

reconstruction-

edges
M' U' M D' M' U M D 
M' U2 M U2 
z U' L' U M' U' L U M z' 
R U M' U' R2 U M U' R
corners-
U' L D L' U L D' L' 
z' U2 R' D2 R U2 R' D2 R z
U2 L' D L U2 L' D' L 
x' L D' L' U' L D L' U


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Oct 21, 2015)

the super cuber said:


> 3x3 Blindfolded PB single 25.19! first sub 26
> 
> 
> 25.19 D' B2 L' D2 L2 D2 U L2 F' L' D2 L2 R' U F L2 D' U L' B' U F' L2 R' D'
> ...



Crazy, congrats!


----------



## the super cuber (Oct 21, 2015)

MatejMuzatko said:


> Crazy, congrats!



Thanks!


----------



## DELToS (Oct 22, 2015)

YES I FINALLY GOT MY FIRST SUCCESSFUL 3x3 BLINDFOLDED SOLVE!!!!!! the time was 10:21.65 iM SO HAPPY


----------



## newtonbase (Oct 22, 2015)

DELToS said:


> YES I FINALLY GOT MY FIRST SUCCESSFUL 3x3 BLINDFOLDED SOLVE!!!!!! the time was 10:21.65 iM SO HAPPY



Congratulations. The first one's always great.


----------



## h2f (Oct 22, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> 21:13.16[8:41.58] 7BLD PB. With 50 seconds wasted on a mistake, a 20 second + 15 second pause, and 30 seconds worth of parity.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htpTuPUJolQ


Awsome. Next 8x8?

patataj patataj patataj


----------



## sk8erman41 (Oct 23, 2015)

Pretty stoked! First ever 4Bld attempt and success today. I've been doing a lot of practice on the different sub-steps and memory styles to fine tune my plan before a real attempt. Finally decided to make a real attempt and was successful on my first try!!!! It was untimed because I didn't want to put any pressure on myself and just get the success, but I estimate about 20:00 memo time. After the success, I decided to try a timed solve for fun as well and ended up with a DNF 25:15 (19:47) off by 4 edges and forgot corner parity, but still pretty close


----------



## newtonbase (Oct 24, 2015)

5 hours sleep then 20 hours into my journey I got a 3BLD success just as I crossed the equator despite being barely able to think.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 24, 2015)

5:58.99 3BLD single, first solve in a long while...


----------



## Roman (Oct 25, 2015)

5:29 5BLD at comp with 2:50 memo

[video]https://youtu.be/eqz0XKdnq04[/video]


----------



## tseitsei (Oct 25, 2015)

4bld nr by 1 second  3:36.48

Also tied 3bld nr 36.99

Failed 5bld and 3bld mo3 as usual...


----------



## Hari (Oct 25, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> 4bld nr by 1 second  3:36.48
> 
> Also tied 3bld nr 36.99
> 
> Failed 5bld and 3bld mo3 as usual...



Wow, that's cutting it by a close margin. Must feel good, knowing that you can beat it and claim a few more NRs with plenty to spare


----------



## Chog (Oct 26, 2015)

I just did my first successful 3x3 blindfold solve! And wouldn't you know it I forgot to time it, though I estimate around 15 minutes. Quite a rush, I never thought I'd be one of those people who could do it ( ^_^)


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Oct 26, 2015)

Chog said:


> I just did my first successful 3x3 blindfold solve! And wouldn't you know it I forgot to time it, though I estimate around 15 minutes. Quite a rush, I never thought I'd be one of those people who could do it ( ^_^)



Congrats! It feels amazing for the first time, doesn't it? 

I've just gotten my first sub1 ever - 58.64  11/7, parity, but no twisted corners or flipped edges


----------



## Chog (Oct 26, 2015)

58.64, that's really fast! Do we traditionally count only our solving time or include memorization time as well?


----------



## Ollie (Oct 26, 2015)

Include memorisation


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 26, 2015)

59.98 R2 F' U2 L2 F' U2 R2 B2 L2 B D2 U' B2 F R2 U R' U2 L2 B R2 

4th sub1, these are getting more common now  And I think my avg is sub1:20 now because my normal solves without long pauses are sub1:20. I still have too many DNFs, most are 3 cycles or twisted/flipped pieces, I really have to learn algs for these


----------



## willtri4 (Oct 26, 2015)

First ever MBLD attempt: 2/2 15:36. So happy.


----------



## Iggy (Oct 27, 2015)

DNF(2:42.42) L f' U B' u2 f2 L2 R' D2 r2 L2 U r2 L' B2 F' D' U u2 r' D2 U F' f' D' F' u' L2 u' F' R' f2 r2 L' D2 R2 U2 u2 D2 F

Accomplishment because execution was pretty smooth and fast, but that was probably what caused it to be a DNF. Also wow I did 4BLD

Edit: yay almost PB

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-27
avg of 5: 35.22

Time List:
1. 34.98 D R2 U2 F' D' F2 L2 U' B' L' F2 R2 U2 L2 B2 D L2 B2 U Rw2 Uw 
2. (30.04) B2 D2 R' U2 L' R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 L U' F D R' U' F L2 D' R F2 Uw' 
3. 35.94 B2 R2 U2 L2 B' R2 F' R2 F U2 B' U' L2 D L' D2 U B' F' Rw2 Uw2 
4. (DNF(51.92)) L' F2 D2 B2 R2 U' B R' U2 D R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U' D' L2 D' F Uw' 
5. 34.73 R F2 U2 L2 F' R2 F R2 F L2 F' L B2 L B R2 D' R F Fw Uw


----------



## biscuit (Oct 27, 2015)

First 3bld succes! Incredibly easy scramble, B' U F D' F2 R F2 B D' L F2 D2 F2 U2 R L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F', 1 solved and 2 flipped edges which dramatically decreased my edges memo, and a twisted corner which also helps. Didn't have to break into a new cycles either (red on front yellow on top). Time was 8:33.94. knew i should have turned on my webcam...

I thought for sure I had messed it up, then when I went to twist the corner around, I realized I hadn't flipped the two edges. Went back and got it all right! Now I just need to have a few more so I can get a success at my comp in November... Hah!

UPDATE: The next solve was really close too. Two flipped edges, and a pair swapped.


----------



## Cale S (Oct 28, 2015)

5BLD - 5:35.65 [2:11]

first success in a long time, I think I'll start doing solves again so I don't completely lose my ability to BLD


----------



## Ollie (Oct 28, 2015)

Cale S said:


> 5BLD - 5:35.65 [2:11]
> 
> first success in a long time, I think I'll start doing solves again so I don't completely lose my ability to BLD



I can't even remember if this is sub-me, 5BLD sucks.

But PM me if you want to get back into big BLD with me  Could do with the competition.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 28, 2015)

Cale S said:


> 5BLD - 5:35.65 [2:11]
> 
> first success in a long time, I think I'll start doing solves again so I don't completely lose my ability to BLD


Nice! How's your ollcp process going?


----------



## Iggy (Oct 29, 2015)

2:56.00 L2 r2 F2 L2 D2 f' D2 R L r D' U f u' L' D' F D' u' U' f r2 D U' r' u' D F2 f L' u2 F' D2 f F U L' r2 B D' 

A success yay


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 29, 2015)

what just happened?

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-29
avg of 5: 1:07.12

Time List:
1. 1:05.18 F2 R2 U' B2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U F2 D' L F' L2 U B' D' L D' B' L' 
2. (59.56) B2 F2 L2 F2 U B2 D2 L2 U' F2 U R B2 F' L2 D' F D R F' 
3. (1:23.90) B2 L2 F2 U2 L' U2 R D2 F2 U2 L2 B U R' F' D' F' L' U' F2 
4. 1:10.91 R D2 R F2 L2 F2 D2 R' B2 L' B R' B' F' U B U2 F2 R2 
5. 1:05.27 L2 F' R2 B U' F' R' U2 B R2 L2 B' R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B' D

ao5 is pb by 10 sec and 2 sec faster than my PB mo3 xD alo 5th sub1. I only used op/m2 in this avg, but I know some basic comms for edges now, corners are quite hard with 3style


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Oct 29, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> what just happened?
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-29
> avg of 5: 1:07.12
> ...



Amazing! Race to sub1?


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 30, 2015)

MatejMuzatko said:


> Amazing! Race to sub1?


yeah, why not  what's your avg/PBs atm?


----------



## youSurname (Oct 30, 2015)

Wouldn't have a clue for avg (probs just sub-2), but PB is 01:19.99. I am diving into 3 style corners though, so hopefully times will drop soon! Race to sub 1:30 anyone?


----------



## SirWaffle (Oct 30, 2015)

WOT

9:53.78 5bld! 

Sorry chj <3

1. 9:53.78 R U2 Dw2 Bw2 Rw2 L' Uw' Lw' Fw' U Uw' Rw D2 Bw U2 Bw D L D2 Rw' Bw F' L F D L' D' Fw F2 D' Lw2 Rw2 Bw2 Rw' Dw' Uw' B' Fw2 U' F2 L' Uw U F Lw B2 Fw Lw Rw2 B Lw' Rw Uw D2 R2 B' F2 Uw D B2


----------



## penguinz7 (Oct 30, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> WOT
> 
> 9:53.78 5bld!
> 
> ...



update sig plz  VGJ by the way.


----------



## Berd (Oct 30, 2015)

youSurname said:


> Wouldn't have a clue for avg (probs just sub-2), but PB is 01:19.99. I am diving into 3 style corners though, so hopefully times will drop soon! Race to sub 1:30 anyone?


You're on!


----------



## tseitsei (Oct 30, 2015)

2:56.01 4bld 

c/w/x = 8/22/16 no parity

Trying to actually start practising again...


----------



## youSurname (Oct 30, 2015)

Berd said:


> You're on!



What format is it? mO3 aO5 or aO12?


----------



## Berd (Oct 30, 2015)

youSurname said:


> What format is it? mO3 aO5 or aO12?


Let's go ao12, wouldn't want it to be easy [emoji14]


----------



## youSurname (Oct 30, 2015)

Berd said:


> Let's go ao12, wouldn't want it to be easy [emoji14]



Don't think I've ever done a successful BLD ao12 in my life :/


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 30, 2015)

I think after a 2 month break and 2 days of practice im finally sub 2 (3BLD)


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Oct 30, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> yeah, why not  what's your avg/PBs atm?



I average around 1:15-1:20 and my PB single is 58.64


----------



## the super cuber (Oct 30, 2015)

Just did my Biggest 3x3 Multiblind attempt yet! 

28/42 cubes in 1 hour 47 minutes [ 1 hour 6 minute memo]

9 out of the 14 dnf cubes were off by 3 pieces or less,
4 cubes were off by 4 pieces.

Execution was 41 minutes for 42 cubes so just less than one minute per cube.

It was so exhausting but worth it


----------



## Hari (Oct 31, 2015)

3:18.56 4BLD Indian NR by Abhijeet Ghodgaonkar  He missed out on a 3:20 mean too beause he popped the 3rd solve. He also has 5BLD coming up today, so hope he breaks AsR there.


----------



## ZeshaaK (Oct 31, 2015)

the super cuber said:


> Just did my Biggest 3x3 Multiblind attempt yet!
> 
> 28/42 cubes in 1 hour 47 minutes [ 1 hour 6 minute memo]
> 
> ...



wow very impressive!
pretty good time too!


----------



## the super cuber (Oct 31, 2015)

ZeshaaK said:


> wow very impressive!
> pretty good time too!



thank you! 

my attempt was partly inspired by yours too


----------



## Iggy (Oct 31, 2015)

Hari said:


> 3:18.56 4BLD Indian NR by Abhijeet Ghodgaonkar  He missed out on a 3:20 mean too beause he popped the 3rd solve. He also has 5BLD coming up today, so hope he breaks AsR there.



Yay  Hope he does well for 5BLD!


----------



## SweetSolver (Oct 31, 2015)

After about two weeks of sparse practise (since my first success), my accuracy has improved a fair bit and I'm averaging between the 4 and 5 minute mark.


----------



## Hari (Oct 31, 2015)

6:06 5BLD AsR by Abhijeet  apparently he missed WR mean because of a timer fail :O


----------



## Berd (Oct 31, 2015)

Hari said:


> 6:06 5BLD AsR by Abhijeet  apparently he missed WR mean because of a timer fail :O


Is that the guy that goes "yo" all the time?


----------



## Hari (Oct 31, 2015)

Berd said:


> Is that the guy that goes "yo" all the time?


Yep. His timer fail DNF was 7:24 success apparently. Would have made a 6:36 mo3


----------



## Berd (Oct 31, 2015)

Hari said:


> Yep. His timer fail DNF was 7:24 success apparently. Would have made a 6:36 mo3


OUWR?


----------



## Ollie (Oct 31, 2015)

Congo, Abhijeet!

Edit: It's 6:09.33 AsR, not 6:06.xx


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 31, 2015)

Hari said:


> 6:06 5BLD AsR by Abhijeet  apparently he missed WR mean because of a timer fail :O


Congrats yo! And ouch at the same time, what happened with the timer? Good thing mo3 aren't officially ranked, than it would even hurt more


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 31, 2015)

Hari said:


> 6:06 5BLD AsR by Abhijeet  apparently he missed WR mean because of a timer fail :O



GJ yo! AsR by almost a minute


----------



## ZeshaaK (Oct 31, 2015)

Hari said:


> 6:06 5BLD AsR by Abhijeet  apparently he missed WR mean because of a timer fail :O



damn thats unlucky but wow amazing solves! Is there a vid?


----------



## Iggy (Oct 31, 2015)

Hari said:


> 6:06 5BLD AsR by Abhijeet  apparently he missed WR mean because of a timer fail :O



Yesss congrats Abhijeet!  But there goes my chance at getting back any AsRs :/


----------



## Hari (Nov 1, 2015)

ZeshaaK said:


> damn thats unlucky but wow amazing solves! Is there a vid?



Just saw the video. He didn't have a timer reset. Instead he stopped it completely and immediately realized 2 midges were unsolved. With blindfold still on he did the flip. But timer had been stopped 4 seconds earlier at 7:24.


----------



## porkynator (Nov 1, 2015)

Good session

number of times: 12/15
best time: 24.87
worst time: 31.42
best mo3: 27.92 (σ = 2.67)
best avg5: 28.51
session mean: 29.20

1. 29.60 U2 R2 D L2 U F2 L2 D B2 U' L' D B2 L B' L D2 L' D' z y
2. DNF(31.53) D F2 L2 U L2 D2 L2 U B2 L2 U' F U2 B' L R F' U R' B2 F2 z' y
3. 26.64 D2 L2 D' F2 D2 L2 B2 U F2 D' B' D' F2 R' B R2 D L' U2 B' U z'
4. 29.04 F2 D R2 D2 U' L2 U L2 R2 U' L2 B' L2 R' F' R D L' F2 R U' x2 y'
5. 29.85 L2 D2 B R' U' L2 F B2 U' B2 R2 F D2 F' L2 B' R2 B' D2 F' x
6. (24.87) B2 U L B2 U' D' F' B' L F' U2 R2 F' D2 R2 U2 R2 B2 U2 B z y
7. 30.95 U2 L2 F2 U R2 U' F2 D2 U' B2 U' B D2 F' D U' R' F2 R' B R' x
8. DNF(31.04) L2 D2 L U2 B2 U2 R F2 L' F2 R' B D2 L' D F2 U R' D L' D z' y'
9. 30.78 R F B R U B2 R F' B2 D L2 U2 D2 B2 R' L2 B2 D2 R' U2 R' y2
10. 31.42 D L2 B2 U' B2 D' R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 B' F' L' U L F2 D L D2 F x' y
11. 30.89 B2 U2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U B2 F2 D' L' F L B R2 D' F L D' U' x2 y
12. (DNF(37.37)) L2 B R2 F' R2 F2 R2 D2 B D2 U2 L' U' B' F2 D2 R D2 F R' z' y
13. 29.68 U2 F2 L2 F' D2 F' R2 U2 L2 F L2 R U F U' B2 L2 U B' L U2 z' y2
14. 27.10 L' B2 R' F2 D B D2 R' D' F U2 B2 R2 D2 L U2 R D2 F2 L2 D2 x2 y
15. 29.56 F U' L F B2 U' D' R U' B2 U2 R' F2 L' F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 y'


----------



## kamilprzyb (Nov 1, 2015)

*3BLD PB 40.53*
D L B' L D F' L' F2 U R L' F2 D2 L' U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 Fw' 
8 edges (3 pairs with Turbo last pair with pure commutator) + 1 flipped edge
6 corners (3 pairs with pure comms)
Memo:
edges - God, Soldier, Adam van Koeverden(kayaker), Rabbit (they're fighting)+ flip RD 
corners - Weak, Flying, Pink (doesn't make sense but who cares)
PB by 7 seconds XD I am so slow at 3BLD, it's time to change it


----------



## Berd (Nov 2, 2015)

8:11 4bld - cool.


----------



## sk8erman41 (Nov 3, 2015)

16:35.42 4BLD was glad to have a success even, at first I didn't know if I even wanted to attempt due to bad environment and mood, but did and I'm glad as it turned out to be a PB! Easy scramble but I'll take it


----------



## Iggy (Nov 5, 2015)

37.05, 27.96, 35.33 = 33.45 3BLD mo3 on the weekly comp

Really nice, but the last solve had a pause :/


----------



## Iggy (Nov 6, 2015)

Damn about time

1. 26.28 U F2 D B2 D L2 D' B2 D F2 D' B' U' L U2 R B' L' F R F' Uw'

PB single. Finally broke my 26.40 that was set ages ago lol


----------



## the super cuber (Nov 6, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Damn about time
> 
> 1. 26.28 U F2 D B2 D L2 D' B2 D F2 D' B' U' L U2 R B' L' F R F' Uw'
> 
> PB single. Finally broke my 26.40 that was set ages ago lol



Wow GJ!


----------



## Iggy (Nov 6, 2015)

the super cuber said:


> Wow GJ!



Thanks! Still slower than you though 

Edit:

1. DNF(2:39.10) Uw' D Rw2 F' L U' R F' Fw Uw2 D L2 U R Fw' L' Fw2 L' Fw Rw U Fw D2 Fw D' B2 R Rw2 Fw' F2 D2 U Rw U' B' Fw2 D' U2 Fw2 L2 
2. 3:04.69 Rw2 R L U2 F2 Uw L2 Rw' R D B' Rw2 Fw' B F2 U' L F2 Rw2 L U2 L2 Uw' F2 L2 U F' Fw' U Uw' Fw' U Uw2 Rw2 F L' U' B2 L2 R2 
3. 3:10.83 Rw L2 Uw2 Rw B2 U' Rw2 D' Uw' L2 D' Rw2 B2 L Rw2 F' Rw2 B' L' R2 B2 Uw' D2 Fw2 F' Uw2 D B2 R U2 D F Uw2 L2 Rw2 R2 U2 L2 Rw' Uw2

Wow I actually got 2 successes in a row. The 3:10 had a long pause though, the 3:04 had some small pauses

Oh yeah the 2:39 was off by 2 centers, would've been a 2:58.21 mo3 lol


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 7, 2015)

finally! first 5bld success. the +2 is because I forgot to undo one set up move lol. 9:40 memo, first sub12 memo lol

16:17.18+[Finally ] Rw Lw' U L2 D2 Lw2 R' B' Bw' Dw2 Uw2 U' R2 Lw2 Uw' Rw2 B2 R2 Lw' F' D Uw F' Lw2 Uw' U2 Lw2 L2 Dw2 B U Dw Uw2 D' Rw U' Lw2 Uw' Rw Bw D' U2 Rw2 R2 F2 L2 B' Uw' Dw2 F' Lw2 B' Uw' Lw L2 F Dw2 Fw L B'


----------



## SirWaffle (Nov 7, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> finally! first 5bld success. the +2 is because I forgot to undo one set up move lol. 9:40 memo, first sub12 memo lol
> 
> 16:17.18+[Finally ] Rw Lw' U L2 D2 Lw2 R' B' Bw' Dw2 Uw2 U' R2 Lw2 Uw' Rw2 B2 R2 Lw' F' D Uw F' Lw2 Uw' U2 Lw2 L2 Dw2 B U Dw Uw2 D' Rw U' Lw2 Uw' Rw Bw D' U2 Rw2 R2 F2 L2 B' Uw' Dw2 F' Lw2 B' Uw' Lw L2 F Dw2 Fw L B'



Woah congrats!


----------



## h2f (Nov 7, 2015)

Yes, congrats! I must start practing 5bld again.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 7, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> Woah congrats!


Thanks!


h2f said:


> Yes, congrats! I must start practing 5bld again.


Thanks! And yes, start practising, 5bld is fun 

Fun Fact: This is 2 and a half minutes faster than my fastest DNF and faster than my first 4bld success xD


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Nov 7, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> finally! first 5bld success. the +2 is because I forgot to undo one set up move lol. 9:40 memo, first sub12 memo lol
> 
> 16:17.18+[Finally ] Rw Lw' U L2 D2 Lw2 R' B' Bw' Dw2 Uw2 U' R2 Lw2 Uw' Rw2 B2 R2 Lw' F' D Uw F' Lw2 Uw' U2 Lw2 L2 Dw2 B U Dw Uw2 D' Rw U' Lw2 Uw' Rw Bw D' U2 Rw2 R2 F2 L2 B' Uw' Dw2 F' Lw2 B' Uw' Lw L2 F Dw2 Fw L B'



Yayy, finally the day has come!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 8, 2015)

3BLD PB single

(1:19.54) U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D' B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 B' D' B' U' L' D B2 R F R2


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 8, 2015)

2:36.573+ 2BLD success (I know, so slo xD) the good thing about it is that I actually used corner memo this time, all of the other successes were intuition. Memo things: 1212, 01 01, Tb-Y
As you can tell, I'm new to BLD xD


----------



## the super cuber (Nov 8, 2015)

Congrats to Abhijeet Goadgaonkar for 15/15 Official Multiblind in 56:23! one point less than NR


----------



## ZeshaaK (Nov 8, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> finally! first 5bld success. the +2 is because I forgot to undo one set up move lol. 9:40 memo, first sub12 memo lol
> 
> 16:17.18+[Finally ] Rw Lw' U L2 D2 Lw2 R' B' Bw' Dw2 Uw2 U' R2 Lw2 Uw' Rw2 B2 R2 Lw' F' D Uw F' Lw2 Uw' U2 Lw2 L2 Dw2 B U Dw Uw2 D' Rw U' Lw2 Uw' Rw Bw D' U2 Rw2 R2 F2 L2 B' Uw' Dw2 F' Lw2 B' Uw' Lw L2 F Dw2 Fw L B'



Congratz!!


----------



## porkynator (Nov 8, 2015)

PB single!

20.03 R2 U' R2 U L2 F2 D2 R2 U B2 U2 R D2 B' R' D R D2 L2 B F

L' D2 L U2 L' D2 L U2 (8/8)
L2 D L' U2 L D' L' U2 _L'_ (8/16)
_L_ U R' U' L' U R U' (7/23)

Lw' U' M' U R' U' M U R2 x' (9/32)
U M' U' R2 U M U' R2 (8/40)
Lw2 U' M' U2 M U' Lw2 (7/47)
L2 U' L' U' L U L U L U' L (11/58)
F' Uw M Uw2 M Uw F' (7/65)


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 8, 2015)

trying to switch to 3-style, just used my first 3-cycle in solve!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 8, 2015)

for those who are interested:


----------



## SirWaffle (Nov 8, 2015)

okay so was doing OP/OP solves to practice for my year delay blind and this popped up... 

1. 42.32 R U B D' R2 B L U' B L2 U2 F2 U F2 R2 L2 D F2 L2 B2


----------



## josh42732 (Nov 8, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> okay so was doing OP/OP solves to practice for my year delay blind and this popped up...
> 
> 1. 42.32 R U B D' R2 B L U' B L2 U2 F2 U F2 R2 L2 D F2 L2 B2


How is that going by the way? Do you still remember it and when is the day?


----------



## SirWaffle (Nov 9, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> How is that going by the way? Do you still remember it and when is the day?



Yup still remember fully. And new years.


----------



## josh42732 (Nov 9, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> Yup still remember fully. And new years.


Do you ever practice the memo? Like executing it on a solved cube and scrambling it?


----------



## porkynator (Nov 9, 2015)

PB
Average of 12: 31.60
1. 29.65 B L2 B' R2 F' D2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U' R' D' B' D' L U' L R2 U
2. 34.77 L D2 L B2 F2 L' U2 R2 F2 R' D2 F R2 D' L2 R2 F L B' D' B'
3. (DNF(35.05)) B L2 B' R2 U2 B' R2 B' L2 R2 F' D' R' B2 F2 D2 U B L F
4. 27.54 D2 F D L' U' D2 F2 U R F' D2 L2 B D2 F' R2 D2 B' L2 F
5. 29.67 R2 F2 D2 R2 D2 B D2 B2 F U2 F R' D' R' B L2 F2 D R' U B'
6. 29.89 R U' F R' L2 B' L' F U L' D2 L2 B2 D2 R F2 L B2 L2
7. 29.01 U D2 F L2 B D' F' U' L' F' R2 D2 F' L2 F2 D2 B' U2 B2 D2
8. 35.26 R2 B' R2 U' L' F' D2 L F R2 F2 U2 F2 U L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U2
9. 34.64 B U R2 D' F' L F' U' F U2 D2 F2 B2 U' R2 U' B2 D' R2 U2
10. (25.79) U2 R2 B U2 B' U2 B R2 B' F D' B R' D' B2 L2 B2 F
11. 32.63 F2 L D2 L2 U R B' D R F' R D2 R2 B2 R D2 F2 B2 L F2
12. 32.97 R' F' B' L' D L B U D B L2 F2 R' D2 F2 R D2 B2 D2 F2 L'


----------



## Iggy (Nov 10, 2015)

ok wat

1. 2:31.83 D' F Uw' R2 L2 D' B D Fw' L2 D L2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw' Uw' U2 D2 F' Fw2 U Fw B U' F R L2 D' R2 U R' L Fw D2 Uw U' Fw R' B R'

2nd best ever yay

Edit:
1. 2:31.83 D' F Uw' R2 L2 D' B D Fw' L2 D L2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw' Uw' U2 D2 F' Fw2 U Fw B U' F R L2 D' R2 U R' L Fw D2 Uw U' Fw R' B R' 
2. DNF(2:37.89) F Rw' Uw2 Fw U' L2 D2 L B2 D2 F2 U2 L2 F' R Uw2 R2 Uw' F' R Rw' U L D' Fw2 F' Rw2 B' F' D' F' Rw D U2 Rw R Uw' Rw' F' B2 
3. DNF(2:45.61) F' U Fw2 D B2 R' B2 F2 D2 L' Uw2 U' Rw' B' R' L B' U' D' B2 F' Fw D2 Fw' D2 U2 Fw R2 U B2 Uw L2 Uw2 R F' Uw' Fw2 Uw B2 R

The 2:37 was a mess, the 2:45 was off by 3 wings (though it could've easily been sub 2:30, there were some pauses). It's great to be improving again


----------



## Hari (Nov 10, 2015)

Iggy said:


> ok wat
> 
> 1. 2:31.83 D' F Uw' R2 L2 D' B D Fw' L2 D L2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw' Uw' U2 D2 F' Fw2 U Fw B U' F R L2 D' R2 U R' L Fw D2 Uw U' Fw R' B R'
> 
> ...



Nice! Which cube?


----------



## the super cuber (Nov 10, 2015)

Iggy said:


> ok wat
> 
> 1. 2:31.83 D' F Uw' R2 L2 D' B D Fw' L2 D L2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw' Uw' U2 D2 F' Fw2 U Fw B U' F R L2 D' R2 U R' L Fw D2 Uw U' Fw R' B R'
> 
> ...



Wow Nice!


----------



## Iggy (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks guys! I used an Aosu


----------



## mycube (Nov 10, 2015)

ok strange success
2:25.82 U2 L Rw' D Fw R' U2 F2 B2 Rw' F2 D' L2 B2 D2 F Fw Rw2 F Rw2 R D2 F' U2 Uw' D' F U B2 L2 U' R' D' L2 Rw2 D' B Rw2 R Uw

felt like the fastes execution ever, completely without pauses and really fast. best success since.. maybe half a year?


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 10, 2015)

mycube said:


> ok strange success
> 2:25.82 U2 L Rw' D Fw R' U2 F2 B2 Rw' F2 D' L2 B2 D2 F Fw Rw2 F Rw2 R D2 F' U2 Uw' D' F U B2 L2 U' R' D' L2 Rw2 D' B Rw2 R Uw
> 
> felt like the fastes execution ever, completely without pauses and really fast. best success since.. maybe half a year?


Nice! Do you still practise Big BLD or just doing solves at comps? haven't seen you here in a while


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 10, 2015)

Hey 3BLD is fun!

1:37.56 mo3, 1:41.64 ao 5


----------



## Iggy (Nov 11, 2015)

mycube said:


> ok strange success
> 2:25.82 U2 L Rw' D Fw R' U2 F2 B2 Rw' F2 D' L2 B2 D2 F Fw Rw2 F Rw2 R D2 F' U2 Uw' D' F U B2 L2 U' R' D' L2 Rw2 D' B Rw2 R Uw
> 
> felt like the fastes execution ever, completely without pauses and really fast. best success since.. maybe half a year?



Nice! If you get back to BLD, we should start racing again


----------



## WACWCA (Nov 11, 2015)

First 4 Bld success today. I was listening to the debate and the first thing i see after i took the blindfold off was Donald trump who was in my memorization


----------



## porkynator (Nov 11, 2015)

******* YEAH

18.48 U2 F' U F U R' D2 F R' F2 R F2 R' D2 B2 L' U2 B2 U2 y'

x' U L U' R' U L' U' R
L' U R' U' L U R U'
U L D' L' U' L D L' x

U' M' U R2 U' M U R2
y' Lw' U' M U R' U' M' U R2 x' y
F' Uw M Uw2 M Uw F
U x' U' M2 U R U' M2 U R' F'


----------



## Roman (Nov 15, 2015)

4BLD ao5 2:26.23



Spoiler



2:30.44[1:10.12]
2:20.20[54.60]
DNF(3:24.57)[1:33.38]
2:16.38[1:04.17]
2:28.06[1:12.05]



I should start practising it


----------



## Berd (Nov 15, 2015)

Roman said:


> 4BLD ao5 2:26.23
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 15, 2015)

6:56.128 [4:08] Fw B Uw Rw2 Uw Fw2 Uw' U' L Uw L2 D2 U F2 B2 Uw' L B2 F2 L' F Fw2 D F D' L' Rw' Uw' B U F' L2 Uw2 U' D F2 Fw' B L B 

4bld PB by a lot, but nothing special. I've had many sub6:30s DNF's tho. Former was like 8:18 or so. First success in a while also


----------



## YTCuber (Nov 15, 2015)

wow
my 3bld pb is around 7:00.00
so you are faster in 4bld than i am in 3bld


----------



## CyanSandwich (Nov 16, 2015)

The pain
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lE-5Q0nXnt0


Spoiler



UWR is 19:49


----------



## Berd (Nov 16, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> The pain
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lE-5Q0nXnt0
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! You're gonna get it! How may 3x3s is it equivalent too?


----------



## CyanSandwich (Nov 16, 2015)

Berd said:


> Wow! You're gonna get it! How may 3x3s is it equivalent too?


I'll hold you to that. It's about 9-10.


----------



## h2f (Nov 16, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> The pain
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lE-5Q0nXnt0
> 
> 
> ...



Wow. So close. Nice! You will get it.


----------



## Cale S (Nov 16, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> The pain
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lE-5Q0nXnt0
> 
> 
> ...



wtf

What do you average on 5BLD now?


----------



## porkynator (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm on fire!

90% accuracy, 57% sub-30 (73% in the first 15 solves)

Best solve: 23.94
Best mo3: 27.15
Best avg5: 27.83
Best avg12: 30.69

Session average: 30.39

1. 28.61 D2 L2 R2 B R2 D2 B' R2 U2 F' R' F U2 F2 R D' F' U R F2
2. 44.92 B' U' R' D B' R2 D' R2 U R B2 U2 R U2 R' F2 L' F2 L2 D2
3. 27.84 D2 B' R2 F2 L2 D' R U R' U2 D2 F B R2 B' U2 F' D2 F2 R2
4. 25.07 U L2 U2 R2 B2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 U' L' U' F2 U2 B2 D2 R B U2 F'
5. 29.57 U' F2 R2 D2 L2 D' B2 L2 B2 F2 U' B' F2 R' B2 F D' F2 D B F2
6. 26.82 U L2 F2 U L2 R2 U B2 D B2 D2 R F L B2 D2 B F2 L' F D'
7. DNF L2 B2 F R2 D2 B' L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 R F L' B R' B U' L' B R'
8. DNF D2 U2 R D2 R' F2 U2 F2 D2 R B2 U' L F' R B U' B2 U2 B' L 
9. 23.94 R2 B2 D B2 U' F2 R' F B' R U F2 U' B2 U' B2 D2 R2 U B2 R2
10. 27.39 L' U2 L2 R U2 R2 B2 R B2 F2 D2 B' R B2 R B' U B' U2 B 
11. 35.76 D' F2 U' F2 R2 D U R2 U' B2 F2 L' B U L' B' R B R D' F 
12. 28.06 L2 B' L2 F D2 B' U2 F' R2 B L' R2 F L2 R D' R B' D2
13. 28.05 D2 L R D2 B2 L' F2 R F2 L2 U' L' B R2 D' F U' B2 L' D' F2
14. 29.77 R2 B2 L2 B2 U F2 L2 U2 F2 D L U2 R2 F R2 U' F2 L2 U2 R'
15. 25.68 L2 R2 F' U2 F' R2 U2 L2 R2 B L U F L' B' D L2 U2 L2 R U2
16. 34.59 B2 F2 L' F2 L D2 R' U2 R B2 R' U R F D U' F R F' R B'
17. 32.09 F2 D2 B2 F U2 R2 B R2 F2 L2 F' R' U' L' F' D L R2 U' B2 U2
18. 33.10 F2 U2 L2 D2 F' U2 F' D2 B' D2 U' B2 U' F L' R' B' D U'
19. 37.02 L2 D' U2 B2 L2 R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U' F L' B U' F2 R' U2 F2 U' L'
20. 32.46 R2 L' U' R L' U' B R2 D' F' R2 L2 F2 U' L2 D F2 U F2 D B2
21. 26.77 F B D R D' F' D' B2 L2 D F' D2 B' U2 B2 R2 F U2 D2 R2 F'

Registered with Speedtimer


----------



## CyanSandwich (Nov 16, 2015)

Cale S said:


> wtf
> 
> What do you average on 5BLD now?


7:30-8:00 I guess. I haven't practiced lately, but I think I could be sub 6:30 if I focused on it for a few days.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 16, 2015)

AAAAARRRRRGGGGHHHHH WHY NO SUB 1!!!!

(1:03.66) R' L2 B2 L2 B2 D B2 U' B2 F2 U2 F2 L' B U F U2 B' F D' L' Rw Uw2


----------



## Cale S (Nov 17, 2015)

5BLD - 5:49.02 [2:02] 

I'll try to do a lot of practice after school


----------



## the super cuber (Nov 17, 2015)

3bld 37.09 PB ao12!! 

Also got a pretty nice solve with parity and only one solved piece-

27.83 [9.xx] U F2 U2 L2 D' R2 D' R2 F2 L' F' R' F U' R' U R' D' F'


----------



## SirWaffle (Nov 18, 2015)

kewl, rarely do i put in the effort for ao12s, but ao5s are still better 

Average of 12: 1:03.72
1. 58.38 D2 F2 R2 D' F2 D' L2 B2 U2 F2 D F' D U' R D' B' R' F2 D2 L' 
2. 1:02.98 U' F2 D' U2 L2 R2 B2 D B2 R2 B' R' U' R2 F' L U2 F2 D' F' 
3. 54.98 R' U2 B R' D L' U B R' D2 R2 F U2 F D2 F' L2 B2 L2 D2 
4. 57.47 U2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D' B2 R2 D B2 U' R' F2 U' R' U' F' D' U' L' 
5. 55.08 B2 U2 L B2 D2 U2 R' D2 R U2 F2 D F U' L' R F D F R2 D2 
6. 56.67 F2 D' L' U B2 R' L2 F L B U R2 D' B2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 B2 R2 
7. (DNF(1:12.72)) D B2 R2 D2 L2 D2 B2 U' L2 F2 R' F' L2 B' L' D R U F2 D 
8. (47.57) D' R2 F B R F' B' U R2 U2 L' U2 R D2 B2 U2 R2 F2 L 
9. 1:05.52 L F R2 F' L2 U2 D' F U2 R' L2 D R2 U' B2 D F2 D' F2 U' F2 
10. 1:23.81 F2 U R2 L D' F B2 R2 D2 R B2 D2 B' L2 B R2 L2 F2 L2 
11. 1:07.86 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 U R D2 L' R2 D L2 B' U B2 R2 
12. 1:14.49 B2 D2 F2 R2 D' F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D' L' D' U2 B U R F R' D


----------



## Berd (Nov 19, 2015)

59.81 3BLD PB! I used a corner comm too, yey!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 19, 2015)

Berd said:


> 59.81 3BLD PB! I used a corner comm too, yey!



nice! race you to sub 50 single?


----------



## Berd (Nov 19, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> nice! race you to sub 50 single?



Sure, although I'm a long way off haha. Just got your Pb - Lead joke haha.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 20, 2015)

Berd said:


> Sure, although I'm a long way off haha. Just got your Pb - Lead joke haha.



well, you're 4 seconds closer than me. lol


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 20, 2015)

6:18.807 [3:37] D2 Fw Uw2 U D' Rw Uw2 F D2 L' R' Uw Rw' Uw2 L' Rw B' R' Fw' Uw R' B2 R Rw F D F2 Fw Uw' Rw U' Fw F D' R' B Rw U2 L2 Rw' 

4BLD PB by 40 sec, this time I am quite happy because both Memo and execution were decently fast  :tu


----------



## kamilprzyb (Nov 20, 2015)

I did first 3bld session after a break and this happend

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-20
mean of 3: *54.77*

Time List:
1. 51.98 F' D F2 D' U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D' U' B L' B2 L' D2 B2 U2 F2 Rw' Uw2 
2. 52.12 B' D2 F D2 B2 U2 F D2 U2 R2 F' D L' D' B' F R D2 R2 B D2 Rw Uw2 
3. 1:00.20 L2 U F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U' F2 U2 B' F' D L' D2 F' U L2 R' B2

First was just good, second was lucky and at third I had a pause :/
PB mo3 by ~3sec


----------



## Iggy (Nov 21, 2015)

1. 2:24.99 D' U2 Fw2 D' F R2 B D2 U' Uw2 L2 F' L' D B2 D2 Rw' D R Fw2 B Uw B2 D' Uw' U2 F2 U' R L' Fw Rw2 R2 Uw2 F L' B2 Fw' D' R'

PB! First solve of the day, scramble was really easy though

Edit: Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-21
avg of 5: 34.17

Time List:
1. (30.70) R F D' F B R' F' U' F B2 D' B2 U L2 B2 R2 D' L2 B2 U' L Fw Uw 
2. 31.94 L D2 L2 D2 B' R2 B2 L2 B' D' B2 L2 U R2 F' U2 R D' Uw 
3. 35.36 R2 U' B L' F' D2 R' B2 D F' R' B2 R' D2 R2 B2 D2 R' U2 L2 Rw Uw' 
4. 35.21 F' D2 U2 F2 D2 R' F2 L' R2 B2 R2 D2 U F D U2 L D R' U' R Rw' Uw2 
5. (DNF(1:18.57)) F' L D' L F' R F' B2 L' B2 L F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 D Uw2

PB avg5

Edit 2: 31.92 mo3, 2nd best I think


----------



## Isaac Lai (Nov 23, 2015)

3BLD mo3 but I still suck tho

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-23
mean of 3: 6:21.683

Time List:
1. 5:59.298 L2 D2 F2 U2 B U2 F L2 B2 D2 F D' R' D2 L U L2 F' L2 U B 
2. 6:15.466 F2 U' B D R B2 D' R2 D L2 F U2 R2 F R2 U2 D2 F D2 R2 
3. 6:50.286 D' L2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 U2 F' R' B' D2 F' L U F2 U F


----------



## porkynator (Nov 24, 2015)

Lol 4.15 standard deviation, counting 35 and 22

Average of 12: 30.36
1. 35.94 D R2 B2 U' L2 B2 D' U' L2 U B2 R' D R' B' U R' B' D2 F R2
2. 29.07 D2 U2 B L2 F' D2 L2 B' F' R2 U2 L D' F2 R U2 L2 D' F' L F2
3. 33.42 B2 F2 L' B2 U2 L' B2 R' B2 U2 R U' F' L' B2 F U B' D2 B
4. 31.59 L2 R2 F L2 F R2 B L2 F U2 L D2 L' U L2 U2 B D' L R2
5. 22.75 L2 R2 D2 R2 B' L2 F L2 F2 R2 F L' D' U L' D2 R D U' R' F'
6. (DNF(34.39)) L2 D L2 B2 F2 D' L2 D2 L2 F2 D R F L' D2 L2 B D2 L R D'
7. 25.14 R B2 L2 B2 R' B2 U2 R D2 L' D2 U R' F2 R' D2 B' L R' F U'
8. 34.47 U' L2 U L2 F2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 D R' U' F2 D L2 U' B' D' L D
9. 31.80 L2 R2 D2 U' L2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 R2 F D B F R D F U B2 U'
10. 27.98 D2 U2 R2 F2 L F2 L' B2 R' F2 U' L' B2 F' R F D B' L2
11. 31.45 D' L2 B2 U L2 B2 D2 B2 R2 U2 L2 F L2 B U' F U' L R B' R'
12. (21.89) U' R2 U2 L2 B2 U' B2 U B2 U' F2 L D' F' U2 B' D2 R2 B' L2 R 

Reconstruction of the 21.89:

x' L D' L' U2 L D L' U2 x
y' L D' L' U L D L' U'
R2 D R' F2 R D' R' D F2 D' R' y

L' U' L U M U2 M' U L' U L //3-cycle not including my buffer

Lw U M U2 M' U Lw'
x U2 R' U' M U R U' M' U'
z' R U' R' U M' U2 M U R U R'


----------



## Isaac Lai (Nov 26, 2015)

4:45.92 3BLD PB at last!


----------



## h2f (Nov 28, 2015)

First MO3 sub 10 in 4bld: 9:24.48

Time List:
9:28.60, 9:26.60, 9:18.25


----------



## Isaac Lai (Nov 28, 2015)

4:40.28 3BLD PB! I'm slowly getting better, though the amount of time I'm practicing BLD certainly needs to increase.


----------



## ottozing (Nov 29, 2015)

This could be the start of something new

Session average: DNF
1. 1:58.198 D R' F R' D B' U L' B D2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D' L2 D B2 D2 R2 
2. DNF(3:03.715) D2 U2 B U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U' B D2 L U2 L' B2 F' R2 
3. DNF(2:36.691) L2 B2 D2 B2 R2 D2 R D2 U2 F2 R' U F U' L D' R2 B' D2 F' R2 
4. DNF(2:46.261) F2 L2 B2 L2 R2 U R2 B2 D' B2 U2 L' D2 U2 F U' L' D' F D2 U 
5. DNF(3:00.444) B2 D2 F2 D2 L2 U2 B D2 F U2 F L B2 F' R' U B R2 U L 
6. DNF(2:48.564) U R' F R B2 D F2 U R B2 L2 F R2 U2 F2 R2 L2 F L2 D2 
7. 2:51.458 L2 B2 R2 F2 D L2 B2 D2 L2 U R U2 L' U' R2 D2 B U' B' F' 
8. (1:57.149) U2 L2 F D2 L2 B U2 B' L2 B' F' D L' F U2 R2 B' R' U B2 R 
9. DNF(3:07.021) R2 B D2 L2 B2 F U2 F2 D2 L2 B' U L2 F2 D2 U' L' B U' 
10. 2:54.643 D2 R2 D B2 U' R2 U L2 U2 B2 D F' D' B2 R' F2 D B2 U2 B D 
11. 2:56.477 B2 R2 D' B2 F2 D B2 D' F2 U R2 F L' B L R U2 B R F2 D 
12. (DNF(2:19.397)) R2 U2 F' R2 D2 B D2 B F D2 L2 U' R' U2 L2 D F2 D' F2 L U 
13. 3:16.815+ U F U' B2 D2 B L' U' R' U2 R2 B' L2 U2 F D2 B D2 B2 
14. (DNF(2:47.344)) U' B L D2 R2 L2 U R' F' L' U2 R' U2 D2 B2 L F2 U2 L B2 
15. DNF(2:29.197) U' L2 R2 D U2 B2 D' L2 D2 R2 B R D' B2 L B' U2 F' U' B F2 
16. DNF(2:29.609) L2 B2 D2 R2 U' B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D' L' D2 L2 U' B' R' D2 F' D' 
17. 2:28.602 R2 B2 L2 D' U' F2 D' B2 L2 D' B2 F' D L B' L2 R' F' U' B' R2 
18. (1:58.159) U' B2 R2 D U2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 U2 F' D' L U2 L2 B D' R B' R' 
19. DNF(2:47.746) R2 B2 U2 R2 U L2 R2 U R2 D' B2 F' L' R D' F2 R' B D' L2 U' 
20. DNF(2:22.840) L' D2 L' U2 L F2 D2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D F U' R2 B U2 F2 D' B2 F 
21. 2:36.668 L B D F' R2 B' U F' D L D2 R2 B' U2 D2 R2 B2 D2 F2 
22. 2:10.212 R U2 L F2 R' D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 F' L2 U' F2 U' L F R B' U' 

Old PB single was something sup 2:10 and sub 2:20


----------



## Montykins (Nov 30, 2015)

Just got a PB of 1:05! I would definitely suggest TuRBo edges for people who don't want to learn 3-style but still want to be reasonably fast


----------



## AlphaSheep (Nov 30, 2015)

It was really slow, even for me, and probably insignificant, but yesterday I became the first person to get an official blindfolded success at a competition in Africa.


----------



## Sadiq (Nov 30, 2015)

How long have you been doing it for?


----------



## AlphaSheep (Nov 30, 2015)

Sadiq said:


> How long have you been doing it for?


I first learned 3BLD about a year ago, but I've only really been practicing for just over a month.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 1, 2015)

2:54.98 U F' Rw2 Uw' L' Uw' Fw' F2 Uw' Fw' L' Rw' Uw' U2 F' D' Fw' Uw2 B' L2 D Uw2 Rw Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 U L' F2 B L' Uw2 U R' Fw D F' Fw B2 R2

Memo was around 55, first sub 1 in a really long time! I think it's my PB too. But of course, I had to mess up execution -_-


----------



## ottozing (Dec 3, 2015)

PB

1:37.775 U' R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D B2 U' B2 F' D2 R U2 B L' B' L2 R 

3 solved pieces, but also a corner twist and parity so I'll take it 

EDIT: It's nice that my accuracy is improving a lot but geez

Average of 12: DNF
1. 2:20.775 F' L2 D' R F B D2 L' B' U2 F2 L2 U2 B2 L' U2 R' F2 B2 L' 
2. (1:45.096) L2 R2 D F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D' B2 U2 R' F' D' L R B' U' R2 F' L2 
3. 2:03.064 U2 B2 F' D2 B D2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F L B D' B' F' U2 R U2 B 
4. 2:21.733 R2 F2 D2 R' F' B D2 B2 R' B U' D' F2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 U F2 U' 
5. 2:41.071 D2 B2 D2 U2 L F2 D2 L2 U2 L U' L2 U' B D2 U B2 F R D' L 
6. DNF(3:06.559)[3 edges] D2 F2 U2 L' F2 D2 L R2 D2 L' D R2 F2 D2 B R' D' B2 U F 
7. 2:16.244 B2 R2 U F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U F2 U B' L2 R' F2 U2 B' F D2 U F 
8. (DNF(2:13.027)[2 flipped edges, forgot to memo]) B' R L' B' L B2 U' B' D B2 U2 D2 R2 D2 R' F2 L2 U2 
9. 2:09.225 F2 D2 F2 D2 U2 R B2 R U2 R2 U' R U' R' B' F' R' F2 D 
10. 1:54.586 F2 U' B2 U2 F2 D B2 U' B2 D2 F U' B D' L F D2 B' R' D2 
11. 2:52.813 L F2 D' L2 D' L D2 L F R F2 D2 F2 B2 L B2 U2 R U2 D2 
12. 2:52.842 L2 R2 F2 D U F2 D B2 U' F' L R D2 B' L2 R2 F' D B2 U'


----------



## Iggy (Dec 3, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-3
solves/total: 29/50

single
best: 27.04
worst: 1:15.37

mean of 3
current: DNF (σ = 0.00)
best: 33.62 (σ = 3.63)

avg of 5
current: DNF (σ = 0.00)
best: 36.05 (σ = 3.13)

avg of 12
current: DNF (σ = 35.42)
best: DNF (σ = 35.42)

avg of 50
current: DNF (σ = 31.86)
best: DNF (σ = 31.86)

Average: DNF (σ = 31.86)
Mean: 38.72

Time List:
38.15, 36.24, 38.03, DNF(55.50), 37.69, 32.45, 30.72, DNF(55.48), 40.13, 38.97, 39.76, DNF(30.79), 34.88, 38.16, DNF(44.49), DNF(42.10), 48.89+, DNF(55.58), 32.45, DNF(31.34), 44.12, 28.39, DNF(42.42), 35.78, DNF(57.26), 51.48, DNF(35.93), 28.33, 36.83, DNF(34.33), 39.59, DNF(45.04), 32.80, 54.46, DNF(35.77), DNF(39.90), DNF(26.17), 32.65, DNF(38.30), 36.72+, DNF(28.61), 27.04, 34.89, 39.19, 1:15.37, DNF(41.46), 38.86, DNF(37.33), DNF(40.46), DNF(28.89)

58% accuracy lol. The accomplishment is that I did that many solves


----------



## Roman (Dec 3, 2015)

Spoiler










That's cool


----------



## SirWaffle (Dec 6, 2015)

1. 32.04 L2 U' L2 B' R U' R L F U2 D2 L' F2 R F2 B2 D2 R' B2 R2

7 memo and no comms. Uh, i should work on comms more..... Pfft nah

I got bored and reconstructed the solve.
206 htm with 24 exe = 8.5 tps xD lol so silly

U' L U L' M2 L U' L' U
M2
R B' R' B M2 B' R B R'
M2 F R U R' E R U' R' E' F'
B' R2 B M2 B' R2 B
U2 M' U2 M'
R' U R U' M2 U R' U' R
B L' B' M2 B L B'
R' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R R
F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F
F R' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R R F'
R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R
R' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' R
D' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R 
D' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D
F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F D


----------



## Cale S (Dec 6, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> 1. 32.04 L2 U' L2 B' R U' R L F U2 D2 L' F2 R F2 B2 D2 R' B2 R2
> 
> 7 memo and no comms. Uh, i should work on comms more..... Pfft nah



7 memo wtfffff

and sub-me


----------



## suushiemaniac (Dec 6, 2015)

33.25 official 3BLD single @ Sébra Open 2015.
Missed NR by .16 (lucky you, Adrian [emoji14] ) but at least I've got a more or less decent single which was exactly my personal goal fot this competition


----------



## Roman (Dec 6, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> 1. 32.04 L2 U' L2 B' R U' R L F U2 D2 L' F2 R F2 B2 D2 R' B2 R2
> 
> 7 memo and no comms. Uh, i should work on comms more..... Pfft nah
> [/URL]



Wow you're good! It's about my PB for 3BLD


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Dec 6, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> 1. 32.04 L2 U' L2 B' R U' R L F U2 D2 L' F2 R F2 B2 D2 R' B2 R2
> 
> 7 memo and no comms. Uh, i should work on comms more..... Pfft nah
> 
> [/URL]



How did you do that with no comms? 
also, 7 memo, you are very good


----------



## Ollie (Dec 6, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> 1. 32.04 L2 U' L2 B' R U' R L F U2 D2 L' F2 R F2 B2 D2 R' B2 R2
> 
> 7 memo and no comms. Uh, i should work on comms more..... Pfft nah
> 
> ...



The scramble is beaut!


----------



## ottozing (Dec 7, 2015)

PB yay

1:28.853+ U B2 U R2 B2 D F2 U' F2 L2 B2 L B2 L U R2 F' L2 U R U2


----------



## ZeshaaK (Dec 7, 2015)

ottozing said:


> PB yay
> 
> 1:28.853+ U B2 U R2 B2 D F2 U' F2 L2 B2 L B2 L U R2 F' L2 U R U2



Watch out folks! Here he comes!


Gratz man. Solid progress!


----------



## willtri4 (Dec 8, 2015)

1:37.15 PB. 4 corner targets.


----------



## ottozing (Dec 8, 2015)

Only started learning corner comms today from Noah's videos and I've already gotten a success using only comms for corners lol

1:58.518 D L' D2 L2 U2 D' R2 B' U' B2 U2 R2 B U2 F' R2 F' U2 D2 B2

Twisted pieces

L2 y' R U2 R' U' R U' R' L' U2 L U L' U L
x y U2 M' U M' U M' U M' U2 M' U M' U M' U M'
z'

Edges

U2 M' U2 M'
x' U' R2 U M2 U' R2 U 
U L' U' M2 U L U'
x U2 M' U2 M'
U' L2 U M2 U' L2 U
M2
u R u' M2 u R' U'
R U R' U' M2 U R U' R'

Corners

D U' R U L U' R' U L' D'
U R' D' R U R' D R U2
D' R U2 R' D R U2 R'


----------



## Altha (Dec 8, 2015)

I should probably stop lurking the forums for once

1:01.00 L' F2 L2 R2 B' U2 F' U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 R' U2 B U' B2 D R' D2 B' 
1:04.58 L' B2 L2 B2 L' F2 D2 B2 R F' U' R B D' R' U' B2 U' F2 
1:15.53 L' R2 F U2 B U2 F U2 F2 U' B R2 B R' U2 B2 L2 
1:06.73 R D2 R2 U2 L U2 B2 U2 R' B2 R' F' D' B R D' R2 B L F 
52.48 R2 U B2 F2 U2 L2 D L2 F2 L2 R2 F' U' R' F2 D' L D2 U' 

Broke all pbs today and got the middle 3 on camera. 52.48 single, 1:04.91 mo3 and 1:04.10 ao5. Don't think I used comms for anything aside from twisted corners


----------



## ZeshaaK (Dec 8, 2015)

Altha said:


> I should probably stop lurking the forums for once
> 
> 1:01.00 L' F2 L2 R2 B' U2 F' U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 R' U2 B U' B2 D R' D2 B'
> 1:04.58 L' B2 L2 B2 L' F2 D2 B2 R F' U' R B D' R' U' B2 U' F2
> ...



Very nice! So close to sub1 mo3


----------



## Altha (Dec 8, 2015)

ty, I just need to work a bit more on consistency, my comp accuracy is 1/9 >.< (at least I got that one solve at nats)


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 8, 2015)

(56.09) F R2 B2 R2 L' B2 U' D' F' R L2 F' D2 L2 F' D2 F R2 D2 B R2 

only decent success today, I should really start/continue learning comms


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 9, 2015)

ottozing said:


> Only started learning corner comms today from Noah's videos and I've already gotten a success using only comms for corners lol
> 
> 1:58.518 D L' D2 L2 U2 D' R2 B' U' B2 U2 R2 B U2 F' R2 F' U2 D2 B2
> 
> ...



why did you even need a tutorial???


----------



## Torch (Dec 9, 2015)

13:07 4BLD solve! Memo was about 7 min. Not sure what my previous PB was, so I'll start keeping track from here.


----------



## the super cuber (Dec 9, 2015)

Torch said:


> 13:07 4BLD solve! Memo was about 7 min. Not sure what my previous PB was, so I'll start keeping track from here.



Nice! Sub 10 should be too hard with some solves


----------



## ottozing (Dec 9, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> why did you even need a tutorial???



Just to see what was a good way to start learning comms. I know what comms are and how to make them, so the rest is just work


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 9, 2015)

ottozing said:


> Just to see what was a good way to start learning comms. *I know what comms are and how to make them*, so the rest is just work



well duh ur like pro fmc


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 10, 2015)

4BLD Success!!!!!! Finally, after 10+ attempts, also my fastest time! 19:44!!!!!


----------



## Ollie (Dec 10, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> 4BLD Success!!!!!! Finally, after 10+ attempts, also my fastest time! 19:44!!!!!



Boom!


----------



## Joel2274 (Dec 11, 2015)

Ok so I just got into blindfold solving, and I solved the corners a bunch of times with my eyes open but I had never done it blind. Well I just tried doing blind for the first time and I did it SECOND TRY!!!! It was only the corners but I'm still super happy


----------



## ottozing (Dec 11, 2015)

3 days ago I started learning comms, and now I can do any comm involving the RFD piece with pretty much no problem, which is an accomplishment in itself I guess  The reason I'm posting though...

Average of 12: 2:03.272
1. 2:08.419 F2 L2 B2 F2 D' B2 U F2 U2 L2 U' L' D' L' U2 B D2 L D2 R D2 
2. (1:37.006) D' F2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 D L2 D' B L2 U B2 R2 U' F R' D' U 
3. 2:28.536 L2 B2 U R2 U B2 U2 R2 U' L2 U' F' D F2 D' R2 B L U' L2 D2 
4. 1:48.307 U2 L2 U2 L2 F2 R F2 U2 B2 D2 L B D' U B' L D2 R' F' U2 B 
5. 2:14.432 R F2 R' D2 L' F2 R B2 L2 D2 F2 U B' F2 U B L' U2 R' D B 
6. (DNF(2:12.167)[3 edges]) U L2 D B2 U B2 L2 R2 F2 U' B2 F' R D2 F L' U2 R2 D' L2 
7. 2:02.495 R F2 R' B2 D2 B2 D F' U' R D' R2 B2 U2 D R2 U F2 R2 B2 R2 
8. 1:59.844 U2 R2 B L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F' R2 D' F U' L' R F' U R' D F 
9. 1:39.307 U L2 B2 R2 U' R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 U' R U B2 F R F2 L2 B D' R 
10. 1:56.806 B2 D2 B2 R D2 L U2 R D2 L' D2 B L2 D' F2 R' U B' D' L 
11. 2:10.365 B2 F2 R2 D L2 D' B2 U2 R2 B2 D' F' D B L D R2 U' R' B L' 
12. 2:04.210 U D L' D2 R' B2 D2 R2 D' F' U2 F2 R2 F' D2 L2 B D2 R2 F2 

Wooooo. Have an official comp in just over a week, and don't really wanna stop learning stuff just yet. Any recommendations on what "piece" I should learn next? I would do what Noah suggests with always doing setups to the RDF piece, but I seem to be good at learning 3style algorithmically by coming up with my own fast comms and would rather skip the process of cleaning up my algs later.


----------



## JemFish (Dec 11, 2015)

Going to start BLD again...focusing on 5BLD now, for some reason. I have yet to get a first success.


----------



## josh42732 (Dec 11, 2015)

JemFish said:


> Going to start BLD again...focusing on 5BLD now, for some reason. I have yet to get a first success.


Nice to see you back on the forums!


----------



## JemFish (Dec 11, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> Nice to see you back on the forums!



Haha thanks!


----------



## the super cuber (Dec 11, 2015)

ottozing said:


> Any recommendations on what "piece" I should learn next?



My transition to full 3 style was like this, I did RFD first then I did all the rest at once, and later improved about ~15 of the bad comms I had from a list. But for next piece to learn I would suggest DBL or UBR


----------



## Berd (Dec 11, 2015)

ottozing said:


> 3 days ago I started learning comms, and now I can do any comm involving the RFD piece with pretty much no problem, which is an accomplishment in itself I guess [emoji14] The reason I'm posting though...
> 
> Average of 12: 2:03.272
> 1. 2:08.419 F2 L2 B2 F2 D' B2 U F2 U2 L2 U' L' D' L' U2 B D2 L D2 R D2
> ...


I found UBR to be good, a lot of the cases are COLLs actually, and a lot are very easy comms.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 11, 2015)

i did a bld
1. 2:12.65 B2 D2 R2 B2 D2 L2 F D2 U2 R2 F D' F' R' B2 U' L' B' F R'


----------



## ottozing (Dec 11, 2015)

the super cuber said:


> My transition to full 3 style was like this, I did RFD first then I did all the rest at once, and later improved about ~15 of the bad comms I had from a list. But for next piece to learn I would suggest DBL or UBR





Berd said:


> I found UBR to be good, a lot of the cases are COLLs actually, and a lot are very easy comms.



UBR sounds good to me. Funnily enough, my friend on skype today suggested the UBR piece, but more specifically the UBR and RUB stickers because they interchange with the buffer. I think I'll learn the comms for one of those stickers next, then the mirrors on the UFL piece, and then tackle the RUB and FLU stickers. After that I should probably focus on pushing my memo and like, actually getting fast


----------



## Hari (Dec 11, 2015)

ottozing said:


> 3 days ago I started learning comms, and now I can do any comm involving the RFD piece with pretty much no problem, which is an accomplishment in itself I guess  The reason I'm posting though...
> 
> Average of 12: 2:03.272
> 1. 2:08.419 F2 L2 B2 F2 D' B2 U F2 U2 L2 U' L' D' L' U2 B D2 L D2 R D2
> ...



I learnt the RFD ones and then went on to FDR and DRF. This was helpful for me as I could set up any cycle to one of these 3 with just 1 setup and didn't involve too much thinking as RFD and FDR have some mirrors. There were some downsides though. None of these are interchangeable with the buffer and DFR really doesn't have any short commutators. Ended up having to drill some of the comms only to find out later that UBR and UFR have most of the easy pure commutators (UFL too but I don't do L moves well  )


----------



## h2f (Dec 11, 2015)

3bld pb 1:03.43. Scramble U R2 B2 L' U2 L2 D2 F2 R' F2 L D F D2 R' U' F L D2 U2 Rw Uw'


----------



## Altha (Dec 12, 2015)

52.42 F2 R' F2 L U2 B2 L U2 R U2 R' D' R2 D2 F' U' L B2 L2 D2 R (~23 sec memo)
Barely broke my past pb of 52.46 with straight up m2/op. I probably need to learn more comms than just the RFD sticker ones (starting to learn buffer>FDR>x comms now). I also got a 1:02 just before but I derped on the memo hard on the third solve so no mean of 3 unfortunately


----------



## kamilprzyb (Dec 12, 2015)

h2f said:


> 3bld pb 1:03.43. Scramble U R2 B2 L' U2 L2 D2 F2 R' F2 L D F D2 R' U' F L D2 U2 Rw Uw'


Gratulacje, powodzenia z sub1 
EDIT: 53.52[~20] na tym scramblu


----------



## h2f (Dec 13, 2015)

Dzięki Kamil. Mamy mniej więcej podobne wykonanie, bo u mnie memo ~ 27, ale potem opaska i pauza, co robić. Wideo na moim kanale.  Powodzenia w mbld. Czytam cały czas, chociaż nie piszę. Nie mam o czym.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 14, 2015)

2. 2:27.64 D' B Rw B U2 Fw D' U' B L2 F2 Rw R' Fw2 L2 Rw2 D R2 U' F' D2 Uw' Fw' Uw2 D2 B F Rw2 U' Fw' L' Rw' U Rw2 Fw U2 Uw2 Rw' U2 F2 

3rd sub 2:30, but literally my only success so far today :/ I'll probably DNF this saturday as usual


----------



## ottozing (Dec 14, 2015)

PB. Paused a bit on the last comm though 

1:23.854 D2 B2 F2 U' B2 U B2 U L2 U F2 R F U' B' U' L' F2 R U2 L 

y B M' U M' U M' U M' U2 M' U M' U M' U M' B' y'
U R2 U' M2 U R2 U'
u R u' M2 u R' U'
U M' U M' U M' U M U M' U M' U M' U M'
U' L2 U M2 U' L2 U
F E R U R' E' R U' R' F' M2
U' L' U M2 U' L U
M U2 M U2
x' U L' U' M2 U L U' x
U R U' M2 U R' U'
U' L U M2 U' L' U

z x' D R2 D2 R' U2 R D2 R' U2 R' D' x z'
F2 R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F2
D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D'
R U R D R' U' R D' R2
y' R D2 R U' R' D2 R U R2


----------



## biscuit (Dec 14, 2015)

(6:42.50)F' U' R2 L' F U2 L' F L U2 B2 D2 B2 U2 L2 F R2 U2 B Fw' Uw2

Finally another success! About time...


----------



## fastfingers777 (Dec 14, 2015)

Just started 3BLD 4 days ago cause I started to get bored of normal solving lol. I've been cubing for 4-5 years so it's nice to try new things every once in a while. I got 4/4 successes yesterday, and 4:30 when I timed myself. I'm having a hard time with visuals for my corners right now so I'm working on it.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 15, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-15
solves/total: 40/63

single
best: 26.62
worst: 1:37.69

mean of 3
current: DNF (σ = 31.57)
best: 32.56 (σ = 5.15)

avg of 5
current: DNF (σ = 0.00)
best: 34.27 (σ = 2.18)

avg of 12
current: DNF (σ = 24.34)
best: DNF (σ = 24.34)

avg of 50
current: DNF (σ = 24.28)
best: DNF (σ = 24.28)

Average: DNF (σ = 22.95)
Mean: 41.43

All done in one sitting lol. There were two 26s in there and one 27. No PBs though :/


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 15, 2015)

first 5 bld solves of the day wat

Average of 5: 1:07.62
1. 58.24 D2 B2 D' B2 R2 F2 U L2 R2 D L2 R D L B' D' F2 L' B' D' F'
2. 1:09.92 L2 U' L2 F2 U2 R2 U L2 B2 L2 U2 R' B2 F' L2 U' R B U2 R' U2
3. 1:14.71 U2 B' D' F R L' F D' F R L2 D R2 F2 D2 R2 U B2 D L2 D
4. (57.95) U2 L U2 L2 R' B2 F2 D2 F2 R' U2 F U2 L D2 U' R2 B' F' L
5. (DNF(1:04.36)) F2 L2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 D L2 D2 B' U F U R2 B L' U B F'

solves 2-4 are a 1:07.52 mo3, the 57 should have been a 54  (timer fail)
still really happy with this


----------



## ottozing (Dec 16, 2015)

New BLD PB's

1:10.xx single (Did an alg twice that ended up doing nothing, could've been like a 1:05)
1:20.xx mo3
1:33.xx avg5

I keep missing avg12's by like one DNF though


----------



## Ollie (Dec 16, 2015)

ottozing said:


> New BLD PB's
> 
> 1:10.xx single (Did an alg twice that ended up doing nothing, could've been like a 1:05)
> 1:20.xx mo3
> ...



Yo, cray

What are your memorisation times like?


----------



## ottozing (Dec 16, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Yo, cray
> 
> What are your memorisation times like?



Cheers! 

No idea lol, probably not sub 1 most of the time. The way I practice is by having timer updating off so I'm not tempted to look at the timer after memoing corners quickly or something silly


----------



## Altha (Dec 17, 2015)

ottozing said:


> I keep missing avg12's by like one DNF though


779. DNF(47.96) R2 U2 B R2 B' F R2 F L2 R2 F D' L U2 B D2 F' D R' U' R 
780. DNF(1:11.87) R2 D2 B2 D2 L B2 R' F2 D2 L' R2 B' U' R' B' D2 L2 U' L' R2 B' 
781. DNF(1:20.04) F U2 F2 L2 D2 F D2 F2 R2 F' L2 R U L' B2 R' U2 B R F' U 
782. DNF(1:27.87) D2 L' B R U' B2 L' B D' F R2 U2 F B U2 F R2 F' U2 
783. DNF(1:06.34) F2 L2 B2 L2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 D U2 B' L2 D R2 U' B2 L' U' R' B 
784. DNF(1:12.86) D2 L2 B2 R' F2 R' U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D F2 L' D R2 F' D B L U 
785. DNF(1:51.24) D L2 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 D2 F2 R' U' R B D' L' F D' B' U' 
786. DNF(1:24.60) D2 L2 U2 B2 U' F2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 L B R D2 F2 U2 B' U L' F 
787. DNF(1:30.32) F2 R2 B2 U2 B' D2 B' L2 R2 U2 F R U B D2 U2 L' D2 F U F 
788. 1:01.25 L2 B2 D2 U L2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U' B' R F' D2 F' D L R2 
789. DNF(1:13.15) F D2 F' D2 L B U' L B L2 B R2 D2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D2 U' 
790. DNF(2:55.13) B' R2 D R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D F2 D2 L U' R' F R2 F2 R

I hate it when I miss ao12s by 11 DNFs


----------



## Iggy (Dec 17, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-17
mean of 3: 2:47.74

Time List:
1. 2:34.27 D' R2 Fw U' Rw Fw D' Uw' R F' Rw F' Fw2 B R2 Uw F Rw' Fw2 D2 R U Rw2 R2 U' D' B' Rw D Fw B2 D' U Rw' U Rw' Fw2 B F' L2 
2. 2:37.25 F L' R' U2 D2 B2 Rw2 Uw2 L2 B D2 Fw' R' U2 Rw2 R F B D2 B R F' U Uw' B' F2 Uw2 D' Fw L Uw Fw Uw2 R U2 F D' Uw2 L F' 
3. 3:11.70 F' D L2 Rw R2 B2 L2 Uw Rw L' Fw2 Uw' L2 F2 U2 Rw2 R Fw' B2 L Rw2 Uw2 U B D' L2 Fw' Uw' D2 F2 Fw2 R D2 U Uw' B' U2 Rw' B2 F

First mo3 since June 2014. Not PB though


----------



## ZeshaaK (Dec 17, 2015)

Altha said:


> 779. DNF(47.96) R2 U2 B R2 B' F R2 F L2 R2 F D' L U2 B D2 F' D R' U' R
> 780. DNF(1:11.87) R2 D2 B2 D2 L B2 R' F2 D2 L' R2 B' U' R' B' D2 L2 U' L' R2 B'
> 781. DNF(1:20.04) F U2 F2 L2 D2 F D2 F2 R2 F' L2 R U L' B2 R' U2 B R F' U
> 782. DNF(1:27.87) D2 L' B R U' B2 L' B D' F R2 U2 F B U2 F R2 F' U2
> ...



LOL so true


----------



## Iggy (Dec 17, 2015)

yeaahhh PB avg5

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-17
avg of 5: 2:54.46

Time List:
1. (2:34.27) D' R2 Fw U' Rw Fw D' Uw' R F' Rw F' Fw2 B R2 Uw F Rw' Fw2 D2 R U Rw2 R2 U' D' B' Rw D Fw B2 D' U Rw' U Rw' Fw2 B F' L2 
2. 2:37.25 F L' R' U2 D2 B2 Rw2 Uw2 L2 B D2 Fw' R' U2 Rw2 R F B D2 B R F' U Uw' B' F2 Uw2 D' Fw L Uw Fw Uw2 R U2 F D' Uw2 L F' 
3. 3:11.70 F' D L2 Rw R2 B2 L2 Uw Rw L' Fw2 Uw' L2 F2 U2 Rw2 R Fw' B2 L Rw2 Uw2 U B D' L2 Fw' Uw' D2 F2 Fw2 R D2 U Uw' B' U2 Rw' B2 F 
4. (DNF(3:55.81)) B2 Fw F R L' F Fw Rw2 U' L2 Rw2 Fw2 F' U2 L2 B' Rw2 R2 F B2 L2 R U F2 D2 F' D Fw R2 F2 Rw' F' D' L' B2 U F' Uw' F L2 
5. 2:54.43 R' L F' L2 Fw2 Rw L Uw2 F' Fw B2 D2 F2 L B' Fw F2 U R U2 Rw U Uw2 Fw' Rw2 R2 B2 Uw U L R F' Fw R Uw2 R' B R' D R

I guess taking breaks helps 

Edit: PB single 

9. 2:21.13 B F2 L' D' F L R U D' B' R Rw' U B2 F' L' R' B D2 F' U2 D' L2 Fw U B' Uw F' Fw Uw' U' B' D F' D' Uw2 Fw' F' R F


----------



## CyanSandwich (Dec 17, 2015)

Iggy said:


> yeaahhh PB avg5
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-17
> avg of 5: 2:54.46
> ...


Wow nice. Good luck for the competition this weekend!


----------



## Iggy (Dec 17, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> Wow nice. Good luck for the competition this weekend!



Thanks!


----------



## RhysC (Dec 17, 2015)

ottozing said:


> New BLD PB's
> 
> 1:10.xx single (Did an alg twice that ended up doing nothing, could've been like a 1:05)
> 1:20.xx mo3
> ...



Jesus Jay, now that you're ok at bld you might have a better sum of ranks than faz soon

How many bld solves do you do a day now?


----------



## Altha (Dec 18, 2015)

1:03.41 U' R2 F2 D B2 F2 D2 R2 B2 D L2 R D F L U2 B L2 B' D' U'
19.56 sec memo with semi-bad execution, but first sub 20 memo solve, so quite happy (I use multi-phase timing in cstimer for bld)

Also got a 56 sec bld recently which is my 3rd best solve to date 

As for 3-style, I'm still on buffer>FDR>x comms so I should probably get a move on


----------



## Berd (Dec 20, 2015)

Tied my 3bld single! 

59.81 - and I used 3/4 corner comms!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 20, 2015)

Berd said:


> Tied my 3bld single!
> 
> 59.81 - and I used 3/4 corner comms!



lol the race to sub 50 single continues! I have a 53 but the scramble was stupid.


----------



## h2f (Dec 20, 2015)

Berd said:


> Tied my 3bld single!
> 
> 59.81 - and I used 3/4 corner comms!


Nice

patataj patataj patataj


----------



## Berd (Dec 20, 2015)

h2f said:


> Nice
> 
> patataj patataj patataj



Thanks!





9/15 MBLD in 1:03.xx 

Counting as an accomplishment cause it's a nice amount for me to build on, Trying to get sup 15 points.


----------



## h2f (Dec 20, 2015)

Nice again.  I must try 10 cubes. 

patataj patataj patataj


----------



## ottozing (Dec 21, 2015)

Just got this on ttw with Ryan and Mark

best avg 10/12 = 1:34.17
2:09.93	U R2 L2 B R' L2 F R U F2 U2 D B L' F2 U2 R F' U' L R' U' L2 U2 R2
1:20.06	L U2 R' U L2 U' B' U2 F B U' B' D L2 B' R2 B2 F2 R' D' B' U2 F R2 U'
1:46.07	L B' D2 F2 R2 F U2 B' D2 B' L R' D' B' L2 B2 F U B' D2 B L' U B F2
1:25.75	U' B D L' R U B2 D2 R2 L U' D2 B R2 F B2 R' U2 R U R2 D R2 U D2
1:23.63	L F' B2 R' B L2 F2 B2 U L' R2 U2 D' R' U D' F' B' D' F' U L' B D2 B'
1:36.27	B' U2 D' B' F' U2 L2 B2 R2 U D2 F' U2 B R B2 R U R' U' R B U B' D
DNF	F L' R' F2 U' R' D2 F' D' L2 D2 L F R2 F2 B' U' L' R U' F' B D U2 F2
1:36.51	F D R' F D F' B L U' F2 L F B R' B F' R L2 B U' R2 F D' F2 L
1:19.04	R' F2 D' F2 R B' U2 R2 B2 F D R D2 F2 R U R2 L2 B U2 R' U2 D2 R2 L
1:17.17	R2 U' L' U L' U B2 F D U2 L' B2 U2 F B R2 U2 D2 L' F R B2 L F' D'
1:25.89	D' R2 L F' R B L' D' B' U R2 U2 D' R B2 R2 F2 L2 R2 F' U' D' R D' U'
1:38.56	F2 B2 R2 U2 R2 B D' B2 D' R F' R D' R B2 R B2 R L' F' U L' U2 B2 U2

Other accomplishments from the last few days which I forgot to post

1:31/1:35 official single/mean

1:09 pb single with 4 twisted corners and parity
1:19 mo3
1:24 avg5


----------



## Altha (Dec 21, 2015)

ottozing said:


> Just got this on ttw with Ryan and Mark
> 
> best avg 10/12 = 1:34.17
> 2:09.93	U R2 L2 B R' L2 F R U F2 U2 D B L' F2 U2 R F' U' L R' U' L2 U2 R2
> ...



wow, you are pretty damn consistent
Just wondering, how many new 3-style comms do you learn per day?
also, grats on the official bld mean too!

EDIT: Just happened to break my own single and mean pbs after making this post

mean of 3: 1:00.76 (so close to sub 1 >.<)

Time List:
1. 1:06.70 U' R F' B' L F' B' R D U2 R2 B' D2 F B2 R2 B' U2 L2 B' 
2. 51.22 U F2 L' R2 U2 R2 D2 U2 R2 B' U2 R2 F2 R' D' B2 F' U' 
3. 1:04.36 U L2 U B2 D2 R2 D' B2 R2 U' L D B' L' U B2 R U' L' F


----------



## arquillian (Dec 21, 2015)

PB mean! Sub 1 yay
M2/OP
Mean of 3: 58.70
55.78 F2 R2 U2 F L2 U2 B L2 B2 U2 L' D2 F2 U' R2 D F' U' R' 
59.39 R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 D R2 U2 B2 R F' L R2 F U' F R F2 R 
1:00.94 B' L2 D2 B L2 D2 F' D2 F R2 F' R' B D U2 L' B' L' D' R2 B2 
Got a 58.93 mean some time later :v
58.41 F2 R2 U2 B2 L F2 L D2 R' B U2 L2 D' U2 B F D' R' U2 
56.92 B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 U B2 U' F D' R' U2 R U2 F' U2 L2 D2 
1:01.47 F' U2 B' D2 B' U2 L2 B' D2 R2 F' L B' D2 F2 L' D' B U2


----------



## josh42732 (Dec 21, 2015)

SUCCESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 2-4 BLD RELAY IS COMPLETE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TIME: 27:48.34!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
WOO HOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ollie (Dec 21, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> SUCCESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 2-4 BLD RELAY IS COMPLETE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TIME: 27:48.34!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> WOO HOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



muchos congratos


----------



## ottozing (Dec 21, 2015)

Altha said:


> wow, you are pretty damn consistent
> Just wondering, how many new 3-style comms do you learn per day?
> also, grats on the official bld mean too!



Thanks man! My system for learning comms is basically once I have what I already know mostly down, I learn a new sticker. I try to learn a new sticker every day after doing a big-ish session, although I didn't learn anything over the weekend or leading up to the comp to be safe.


----------



## Torch (Dec 21, 2015)

ottozing said:


> Other accomplishments from the last few days which I forgot to post
> 
> 1:31/1:35 official single/mean
> 
> ...



OK just don't get good at multi, I don't want another nemesis!


----------



## ottozing (Dec 22, 2015)

Torch said:


> OK just don't get good at multi, I don't want another nemesis!



ahaha, I don't think you have to worry about me getting 11 points officially any time soon. The most points I've ever gotten at home is 2


----------



## Altha (Dec 22, 2015)

ottozing said:


> Thanks man! My system for learning comms is basically once I have what I already know mostly down, I learn a new sticker. *I try to learn a new sticker every day after doing a big-ish session*, although I didn't learn anything over the weekend or leading up to the comp to be safe.


As in a single commutator or all commutators that go like buffer>a certain sticker>x or buffer>x>a certain sticker?


----------



## ottozing (Dec 22, 2015)

Altha said:


> As in a single commutator or all commutators that go like buffer>a certain sticker>x or buffer>x>a certain sticker?



All comms for buffer>sticker>x and their inverses


----------



## Altha (Dec 22, 2015)

ottozing said:


> All comms for buffer>sticker>x and their inverses



meanwhile, I'm about a month into learning comms and I'm halfway through my second sticker

r u a wizard


----------



## ottozing (Dec 22, 2015)

Altha said:


> meanwhile, I'm about a month into learning comms and I'm halfway through my second sticker
> 
> r u a wizard



To be fair, I'm only like 7 stickers in, starting my 8th tonight


----------



## Altha (Dec 22, 2015)

ottozing said:


> To be fair, I'm only like 7 stickers in, starting my 8th tonight


hahah, you're gonna have full 3-style down before the end of the school holidays at that rate
well then...I should probably try to finish off my second sticker comms today ^-^


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 22, 2015)

ottozing said:


> I try to learn a new sticker every day after doing a big-ish session, although I didn't learn anything over the weekend or leading up to the comp to be safe.



wtf a sticker a day?! im like a month in and im not even done my first stciker! (but to be fair, i'm usually half asleep and dead tired when I practise so im rarely in the mood for learning new comms)


----------



## Torch (Dec 22, 2015)

ottozing said:


> ahaha, I don't think you have to worry about me getting 11 points officially any time soon. The most points I've ever gotten at home is 2



Well, I got my official 12/13 three weeks after my first 3/3 at home, so anything is possible.


----------



## Altha (Dec 22, 2015)

Torch said:


> Well, I got my official 12/13 three weeks after my first 3/3 at home, so anything is possible.



I got my first bld solve three weeks after learning beginner's method from dan brown  (and before f2l)


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 22, 2015)

My two cents on learning comms:

I dont recommend learning sticker by sticker.
Instead I recommend learning by "commutator type". I mean like 
Type1: buffer plus both targets on D layer but not on D face
Type2: buffer plus one target on U face plus one target on D layer but not D face.

And then gradually adding more "types" of comms to your repertoire as you advance.

But that's just my opinion


----------



## Ollie (Dec 22, 2015)

This how I learnt ^ 

I started with a 'TuRBo' style approach, learning an optimal alg for each 'commutator class', and then applying set-up moves to one of these cases. The advantage was that these cases were not isolated to one single face, but all over the cube, giving me a good platform for transitioning into full commutators.

But I can see some value to learning sticker by sticker too. If the point is to start noticing patterns between commutator classes noticing patterns between commutators of different sticker groups, then learning sticker by sticker still accomplishes this. For example, noticing that [R2, U M' U'] is similar to [R, U M' U'] after studying FU and RF stickers respectively, makes you mentally group together algs of insertions and interchanges.

Either way, consult alg lists, learn them, critique them, improve on them, get money, get pitches


----------



## SirWaffle (Dec 22, 2015)

Well my insight on comms since many folks are talking about them.

Oh wait i havent learned them i just memo in 10 seconds xDD


----------



## ottozing (Dec 22, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> My two cents on learning comms:
> 
> I dont recommend learning sticker by sticker.
> Instead I recommend learning by "commutator type". I mean like
> ...



I might try doing something like this for edges. I can see why it probably would have been a good idea for corners, but I didn't know any better when I started and just took whatever advice I could find from tutorials and forum posts. Since I'm already in so deep with sticker by sticker, I'll probably just stick to it until I finish.


----------



## fastfingers777 (Dec 22, 2015)

YES! I've been doing 3BLD for about 1 week and I just beat my old PB by around 30 seconds! New PB is 2:53.35. I use OP/OP with Sentence Memo for corners and Audio edges. If you'd like, you can check out my previous PB here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5hHBI9b8b4


----------



## ottozing (Dec 23, 2015)

Fastest mo10 I've gotten so far (I always do at least 10 solves in one sitting, only more if I feel like it), accuracy was more or less normal too.

session mean: 1:16.736
1. 1:22.181 U F2 L' F D2 F' U' B L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 D2 F2 L' D2 L2 F2 
2. DNF(59.231)[4 edges] R2 D' R2 U' F2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 D F' D B U F2 R2 B L' F2 R2 
3. (1:08.768) F2 U R2 F2 D R2 U' B2 U' B2 D F' D U R2 F' D2 L F D U2 
4. DNF(1:06.174)[2much4me2handle] B2 U' L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D R2 B' R' D U B L' B' D2 B U 
5. 1:13.075 U2 F' D2 B U2 F2 L2 R2 F2 L2 D2 L' U R2 U' R' B D R2 U2 F2 
6. DNF(1:33.610)[3e2c] D2 B2 U2 R2 F2 L B2 L' D2 L' R' D B D B' L' D' U R B' 
7. DNF(1:18.311)[3 edges] F2 L2 B2 D' L2 D' R2 U' L2 D L2 R' B2 U' F L2 U2 L' F2 R U2 
8. (DNF(1:48.799)[2 edges]) B2 R' F2 U' B R U L2 D' B U2 B2 L2 D R2 D B2 D' L2 B2 U' 
9. 1:20.819 R2 F' B2 R' D' B2 R' D F' U2 L2 U R2 D F2 U B2 U R2 F2 
10. 1:18.837 D' R2 D2 U L2 F2 U F2 D' F2 L B U B2 D U' F' L' B2 U'


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 23, 2015)

6:35.43[] Fw2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 D2 F2 L' R F2 D' B D' Fw2 D' Fw' F' D' F2 U2 B' Uw' Fw' R2 Fw2 R2 U2 B2 Fw2 Rw B' U' F2 L2 U2 Uw L' F Fw2 R' B

finally another 4bld success, 20 sec. off PB, memo was around 3:50
really nice result


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 23, 2015)

biggest bld session I've ever done in one sitting, lost my concentration at the end hence the bad results.
90 % were safety solves, all sub1:15 weren't. Two sub1's is really nice too!

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-24
solves/total: 17/32

single
best: 56.19
worst: 2:01.78

mean of 3
current: DNF (σ = 69.54)
best: 1:13.18 (σ = 16.36)

avg of 5
current: 1:52.06 (σ = 14.53)
best: 1:24.48 (σ = 8.64)

avg of 12
current: DNF (σ = 54.43)
best: DNF (σ = 54.43)

Average: DNF (σ = 47.61)
Mean: 1:27.32

Time List:
1. 1:26.63 D2 U2 L2 B' U2 R2 D2 U2 B' F' R F2 U B L F' R' F2 R D' R' 
2. DNF(1:05.88)[3 edges] L2 D' B2 D B2 R2 D B2 U' F2 D' L' D F' L2 F' R' D2 U' B U 
3. DNF(1:14.72)[3 edges] U R' D2 L D2 F2 L B2 R' D2 B2 R F' L2 R2 D R' F2 L' U' F2 
4. 1:23.52 D R2 B2 D L2 R2 U' B2 F2 D2 F' L2 U2 R' B U2 R2 U R U 
5. DNF(1:24.40)[3 edges] F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D' R2 D' B2 U2 F2 B L' R2 D2 U F D R' B2 U 
6. 1:21.75 D' F2 L' F' B' R B2 U' R' F2 R2 L2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 
7. 1:31.27 D2 R2 U L2 U' R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U' R' D2 F R B' U' L2 D' U2 L 
8. DNF(1:24.52) D R2 F2 U L2 D L2 R2 D' B2 L2 B R' F2 R' B D' R' B D2 F' 
9. DNF(1:31.83) R U2 R B2 U F B2 U B' R F2 U' F2 D2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 D' 
10. 1:24.03 L' F R L' U L2 F2 L' B' U' L2 U' F2 B2 L2 D L2 D B2 D2 
11. DNF(1:32.81) L2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 D F2 L2 F2 L2 B' L' R' B2 D2 F U' R2 B D' 
12. DNF(1:33.33) F B' R2 L B U' D L2 B' L' U' R2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D' B2 U' D2 F2 
13. 1:28.97 B L2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 U F2 U2 B2 D' B' R' B' D' L' U L' B D' 
14. 1:30.09 B' D U2 R2 B2 F2 D' R2 B2 R2 D' U' B' L2 D' L' R U' L2 U' 
15. DNF(1:44.19)[3 edges] L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U L2 D' B2 L2 D F' R2 B D B' L F' U' R' U 
16. 1:28.83 B2 F2 U2 L2 U' B2 D B2 U' L2 F2 B U B2 R2 B2 F' D' R B' U 
17. 1:14.53 R' D2 F2 U2 F2 L2 B L2 U2 R2 D2 F L' F' U R2 D L2 R2 U2 B 
18. 56.19[31 memo] F2 U2 L' F2 L' F2 R D2 L' U2 R2 F' R' D' B' F2 L' B L2 D' R' 
19. 1:44.68+ L2 B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 F D2 B' L2 F R' U L F' L2 B' F L' F' R2 
20. DNF(1:04.43)[meh] L2 F' U2 F' U2 L2 B' D2 F2 U2 F2 D' R2 U' L B R2 U' R' F2 L2 
21. DNF(1:54.27)[memo corners] R2 B U2 F D2 F R2 F2 R2 U2 B D' B R F U R' D2 B' R' D' 
22. DNF(1:22.33)[2 flipped] U2 L2 D2 B U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 R B U F' U' L' D' F2 R2 U2 
23. DNF(1:32.59)[4 edges] F2 R2 D2 L2 D R2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 F U B2 R B L B U2 B2 
24. DNF(1:28.25)[3 edges] U2 F2 L2 D B' U L' B R U2 B2 U R2 D R2 F2 U R2 U L2 R' 
25. 56.41[30 memo] B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 D' L2 U L2 R2 U L' B D' U' B' U B' L' D 
26. 1:32.96 L2 D' R2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D B2 D2 U R' F2 D B' L' D R' U' B2 F 
27. DNF(1:30.38)[lol] D L2 B2 D2 B L2 F' D2 B' L2 D2 B2 D U2 B R' U L' R2 B' F' 
28. 1:35.36 R U2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 U R2 D2 L2 U2 F' U' L' B' F2 D B2 F U2 
29. 1:08.41 L2 B2 L2 F' R2 D2 R2 D2 F D2 B2 U B2 L B F2 L2 B2 U' L' D 
30. DNF(1:39.30)[3 corners ] L2 U L2 U R2 U2 B2 U' B2 R2 B2 R' B D' L F' R U' B U F' 
31. 1:59.05 L' D2 L2 U L2 B2 D R2 B2 D B2 D' B' L F2 L2 D' U L2 F' R' 
32. 2:01.78 D R2 B' D2 R2 F' U2 R2 B' F U' L' B' U2 F2 U B R2 F2

I should really fix the small edge mistakes, but sometimes it's really hard when eg. (speffz) VP and FB sound the same haha (atleast in german)


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 23, 2015)

Secretly practiced a lot of 3bld the past ~2 months so I could become a Diamond member. These are all my sub50s:


Spoiler



38.40 R B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F' U2 F2 U2 R2 F L' D R2 B U' R B' D2 R2 (lol)
38.57 U2 B2 D L2 D B2 U' R2 U B2 U' F L R2 F2 D2 F' D2 U' R' 
41.79 R2 U2 R2 D2 F' L2 F' L2 F2 D2 L2 R' D' U R' B' L2 U' F' R2 D Fw' Uw'
42.48 B' F2 U L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D' U2 R' D' R U2 F' L' R F' R' Fw' Uw2
43.27 F' B' U2 D' R U' D2 F U2 B' D2 B2 R' B2 L D2 R' F2 R U2 L Rw' Uw 
44.99 U R2 F2 U' B2 U L2 D U L B U' B' L' F U F2 R2 Rw' Uw
45.85 D' R2 U F2 L2 U' B2 D2 L2 B2 U B' R' F' D U2 L B2 U2 R D Rw2 Uw
46.20 B2 U' L2 U R2 B2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 F' R' D B' L2 R2 B U' B' R Fw' Uw2
48.20 L U L2 F2 D L2 D' R2 D' L2 R2 U2 L D U L D2 R2 B L2 R Uw
48.21 L2 U2 F2 U2 F' R2 D2 F' R2 F R2 U F' D' U' L U' F' U2 L2 U Rw2 Uw
48.24 L B' U' D2 B2 U' F' U R F D2 F2 D2 L2 D2 F L2 F L2 F U Rw Uw
48.33 R2 F2 U' L2 U' L2 R2 D' B2 D' R' B2 U B' F' R' F2 U' R2 B2 Fw' Uw2
48.42 R F U' L U2 R2 D' F' R F' D2 R U2 F2 L' B2 L' B2 L' B2 R2 Fw Uw
48.71 B2 U2 B2 L B2 R U2 F2 L2 F2 L B U' F2 L U R2 B2 L' U F
48.81 R2 D' R2 U F2 L2 U F2 U' B2 U R' B2 R2 B2 D R U' F' D' R'
49.17 D2 F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B' R2 B' L2 F R' U' L' F R U2 B L D' F'
49.55 R' L2 D L2 U F2 D B2 U' R2 B2 D' B' L' F R' U2 B F D' Fw' Uw'
49.74 R2 F2 U B2 L' F B U D2 R' F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 D R2 U' R2 Fw Uw'
49.77 R B2 U' F2 U L2 R2 U B2 U R2 U2 B R F' D' L2 F' D R' D Rw2 Uw
49.97 B2 L2 B2 U R2 F2 D' F2 L2 D' R2 B' D2 F R' D R' F L2 U' R' Rw Uw'


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 24, 2015)

Evan Liu said:


> Secretly practiced a lot of 3bld the past ~2 months so I could become a Diamond member. These are all my sub50s:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Wow  what memo/exe method so you use atm?


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 24, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Wow  what memo/exe method so you use atm?


Memo: Images for corners, Audio for edges
Execution: (Advanced) M2 for edges, setups to comms for corners


----------



## ottozing (Dec 24, 2015)

Old PB single was 1:05

Got a 1:04 Mo3 (1:01, 1:03, 1:08)

No sub 1 single yet, maybe later tonight if I decide to do more solves


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 24, 2015)

ottozing said:


> Old PB single was 1:05
> 
> Got a 1:04 Mo3 (1:01, 1:03, 1:08)
> 
> No sub 1 single yet, maybe later tonight if I decide to do more solves



woah. you'll get a stupid scramble soon. my 2 sub 1s had like 4 corner targets. 

I finally finished learning comms for my first sticker!


----------



## Altha (Dec 24, 2015)

54.53 U2 F' D2 B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B R2 B' D F2 D L U R' D L2 U' L' 
19 sec memo

Did not use a single comm in the solve, lolwut


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 24, 2015)

53.66 F' R2 F2 D2 B2 U L2 D' F2 D' U' R2 F' R D' U B' U2 F2 R D

2nd best single, 24 memo


----------



## fastfingers777 (Dec 24, 2015)

YESSS! It's 8:58 AM where I live right now, so I just got up and wanted to do a 3BLD solve. 1:54.115 PB single by 1 minute!

(1:54.115)U B' R F' B2 D' F' D2 R' F R2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 U' F2 U' R2

Memo: (this probably won't match anyone's lettering scheme as I messed up on 2 sides when I was learning but I've decided to stick to to it. 
Corners: RiSk HIdes Good
Edges: (Audio) ILHA SiPDiN Ka

Maskow could probably get sub-16 with this, but hey! After a week of 3bld I'm super stoked!


----------



## penguinz7 (Dec 24, 2015)

fastfingers777 said:


> YESSS! It's 8:58 AM where I live right now, so I just got up and wanted to do a 3BLD solve. 1:54.115 PB single by 1 minute!
> 
> (1:54.115)U B' R F' B2 D' F' D2 R' F R2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 U' F2 U' R2
> 
> ...



Nice! Are you coming to EOW?


----------



## fastfingers777 (Dec 24, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> Nice! Are you coming to EOW?


I sure hope so! My Mom and Dad promised that we could talk about it after Christmas. I really, really want to, so hopefully they'll say yes. I've been practicing like crazy 'cause I want to do better than a DNF average if I can compete lol Are you going?


----------



## penguinz7 (Dec 24, 2015)

fastfingers777 said:


> I sure hope so! My Mom and Dad promised that we could talk about it after Christmas. I really, really want to, so hopefully they'll say yes. I've been practicing like crazy 'cause I want to do better than a DNF average if I can compete lol Are you going?



sweeet. I am quite sure I am going. I'm really excited for the bld events..


----------



## fastfingers777 (Dec 25, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> sweeet. I am quite sure I am going. I'm really excited for the bld events..


So am I! I'm so glad they decided to add them in for this year. Any tips for consistent accuracy in 3BLD? I'm decently fast, but sometimes my consistency is like 1/5.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Dec 25, 2015)

Crazy scramble, but PB by a lot!

24. 3:27.440 L2 U2 L' F2 D2 R B2 D2 L2 D2 R F' D U' B2 D' R2 B L' F Fw' Uw


----------



## ottozing (Dec 25, 2015)

Wasn't planning on learning a new sticker tonight for comms because Xmas, but some of my fam got a bit sick so I had way more free time than I thought and I ended up learning 2 stickers  Now I have all 3 U layer corners, as well as my "helper" piece (FDR) completed


----------



## Cale S (Dec 25, 2015)

lol 3BLD

Average of 12: 56.62
1. 1:17.02 R' U' F2 R2 F L' D' R' F' U L U2 L2 U2 D2 L B2 U2 L2 D2 L2 
2. 1:18.22 U2 L2 U R2 U' L2 U' R2 D' R2 U L B R' D2 F D' B' L' F' U' 
3. 54.90 L2 D2 L' U2 L U B2 R F L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D R2 F2 D B2 D 
4. (34.93)  F2 L2 B2 D U' R2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 F' L2 D U F R B2 L2 
5. 40.50 B D2 B U2 B L2 F' D2 L2 D2 B2 D L U' R' B D' F' U B U' 
6. 54.27 R' F2 B R2 F2 D' R F' B' D2 F2 D2 R' D2 B2 R' D2 R D2 
7. 53.81 D2 B L2 B' L2 F D2 U2 R2 D2 R2 D' R F' D' F L U2 F2 R' U' 
8. (1:28.58) R2 B2 D2 F L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B' L2 D' L2 U R2 U2 R' F D B' R 
9. 52.24 U' F2 D' L2 B2 D L2 D B2 U' R B' U2 R F2 U2 F D' F2 L' 
10. 45.43 U' R2 D F2 U' L2 U F2 U2 R2 B2 F D' R' B2 F2 U B L2 D' 
11. 1:00.10 D2 B' R2 B2 L2 D2 F' L2 F2 D2 F U B2 R F2 R' D2 B' L2 R' U' 
12. 49.75 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 R2 U' L2 U2 B' R2 F' D' F2 U' R' U2 L' F D' 

the 34 had 9.xx memo


----------



## Hari (Dec 26, 2015)

Got an official 41 mean yesterday with 37.07 single. Not PBs but happy considering the scrams were bad. The last scram had 3 twisted corners and a flipped edge

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## ottozing (Dec 26, 2015)

1:00.877 L' D2 F2 L U2 R2 B2 L' F2 R U2 F' U2 B' R B' F' D' U2 R


----------



## Iggy (Dec 26, 2015)

7:11.04 B R D B2 Rw2 Bw' R' Rw B' Lw U B' Dw2 Bw Lw R D' R2 L2 F2 Fw' Lw' Rw2 Dw' Lw U' F D B' Dw D2 Bw L2 Rw2 Lw R Dw' F Bw2 D2 U' L2 D2 U R D2 B' U' Bw Dw' B2 Lw L' B U' B Dw F Lw2 L'

gj


----------



## Altha (Dec 26, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-26
mean of 3: DNF

Time List:
1. 51.77 F2 D' B2 F2 U F2 L2 U B2 U B L2 R' F' D2 U' B2 D' L2 D 
2. DNF(1:25.90) L2 U2 R' L B U R' L D' U2 L2 F B R2 B R2 D2 B U2 L2 
3. 49.71 B' D2 F2 L2 B U2 R2 F L2 D2 U L2 R2 U' R' U2 F2 D' R

arrghhh would've loved sub 1 mean but I'm happy with my first sub 50 bld single  (20 sec memo)


----------



## h2f (Dec 26, 2015)

Corners only (memo + execution): best ao5 20.93, ao12 24.27, ao50 30.77. I'm glad.


----------



## ottozing (Dec 26, 2015)

It's a boxing day miracle!

55.59 F' R' B' L U' D' B F2 D2 F D U2 B2 D2 U B R B' L B' L' B' F' R' U'

y M' U' M U2 M' U' M y' (GJ?)
x' U L U' M2 U L' U' x
U' L' U M2 U' L U
U' L U M2 U' L' U
u R u' M2 u R' u'
x' U' R' U M2 U' R U 
U' R U M2 U' R' U x
M2 F R U R' E R U' R' E' F'
U R U' M2 U R' U'

y R' D2 R U R' D2 R U' y' (Should be doing U R' D R U R' D R U2)
x R U2 R' D2 R U2 R' D2 x'
x' y' D R2 D2 R' U2 R D2 R' U2 R' D' y x (This can be A9'd, I have it written somewhere)
y R U' R' U R' U' R2 U' R2' U R U' R U R2' U R

Very happy to have this barrier broken


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 26, 2015)

ottozing said:


> It's a boxing day miracle!
> 
> 55.59 F' R' B' L U' D' B F2 D2 F D U2 B2 D2 U B R B' L B' L' B' F' R' U'
> 
> ...



awesome! I told you you'd get it soon!



Spoiler



learnt my second sticker today in like 10 minutes. thanks for the inspiration Jay!


----------



## SweetSolver (Dec 26, 2015)

ottozing said:


> It's a boxing day miracle!
> 
> 55.59 F' R' B' L U' D' B F2 D2 F D U2 B2 D2 U B R B' L B' L' B' F' R' U'
> 
> ...



Haha well done, finally a sub-1. How are the commutators coming along?


----------



## Berd (Dec 26, 2015)

Learned 2 sticker comms!


----------



## Iggy (Dec 26, 2015)

ottozing said:


> It's a boxing day miracle!
> 
> 55.59 F' R' B' L U' D' B F2 D2 F D U2 B2 D2 U B R B' L B' L' B' F' R' U'
> 
> ...



Finally, nice!


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 26, 2015)

5/6 multi in 39:39
best points in a while but I'm not happy about the accuracy. Off by a single setup move somewhere again.


----------



## josh42732 (Dec 26, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> 5/6 multi in 39:39
> best points in a while but I'm not happy about the accuracy. Off by a single setup move somewhere again.


Nice! I should do more MBLD. I have been focusing too much on 4BLD and regular 3x3.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 26, 2015)

2-4 BLD relay #6, 2nd fastest attempt

11:54.13
2) U F2 R2 U' F U R' U R2
3) U2 R2 F B U L U' B' L2 D R F2 L F2 R2 L' B2 D2 R' D2 F2 
4) B' f2 r' R F B r' U B' r' u D2 B r' f2 L2 u2 R2 F' R2 B' L F' L' R2 B f' R2 U' F' U F2 r' L D u2 r2 U' B F2

finally, memo was around 7:40 (safe) I tripple checked every cube lol. Let's go on to 2-5 bld relay


----------



## h2f (Dec 26, 2015)

Nice. Congrats. I must try it.

patataj patataj patataj


----------



## CyanSandwich (Dec 26, 2015)

ottozing said:


> It's a boxing day miracle!
> 
> 55.59 F' R' B' L U' D' B F2 D2 F D U2 B2 D2 U B R B' L B' L' B' F' R' U'
> 
> Very happy to have this barrier broken


Nice. Knew you'd get it before the end of the year.


ottozing said:


> y R' D2 R U R' D2 R U' y' (Should be doing U R' D R U R' D R U2)


Gonna try to use the 2nd one from now on. What I currently do is F2 y setup then the inverse of headlights OLL lmao.


----------



## WACWCA (Dec 26, 2015)

Yay first legit 4bld success


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 26, 2015)

WACWCA said:


> Yay first legit 4bld success



"legit"? 

But gj


----------



## Altha (Dec 27, 2015)

53.73 R2 D2 R2 D2 F2 L2 R2 U' B2 L B' R2 D' B2 R D R2 F L' 27 sec execution without comms lolwut
187/27.24=6.86 etm
y z'
Edges
(U R U') M2 (U R' U')
x' (U' R U) M2 (U' R' U) x
(U' L' U) M2 (U' L U)
(U R2 U') M2 (U R2 U')
x' (R' U' R U) M2 (U' R' U R) x
M U2 M U2
M2
U2 M' U2 M'
(U' L U) M2 (U' L' U)
x' (U L U') M2 (U L' U') x
(L U' L' U) M2 (U' L U L')
(B' U R' B U') M2 (B' U R' B U')

Corners
R D' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) D R'
D F' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) F D'
F2 (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R)
F (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R)
F (U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2)
F' (U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2) F
y perm spam is best spam


----------



## josh42732 (Dec 27, 2015)

Altha said:


> y perm spam is best spam



Amen.


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Dec 27, 2015)

4BLD for the weekly competition:

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-26
mean of 3: 16:50.02

Time List:
20:06.06, 14:55.05, 15:28.94

That 14 is the solve where wing memo finally clicked for me, and was no linger a sluggish chore like it was in previous 4BLD solves. Happy to see that it wasn't a fluke and I was able to do get a similar time on the next solve.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 27, 2015)

Learned all comms for FDR piece!


----------



## Berd (Dec 27, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Learned all comms for FDR piece!


How nice are the comms for that piece? I've learnt all the ones got UBR and UFR and they're mostly OK. Had to learn some 14 movers tho. If FDR are nice Comms, I'll have a go.


----------



## Berd (Dec 27, 2015)

Double post, but BLD PB ao5:

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-27
*avg of 5: 1:24.59*

Time List:
1. (1:15.76) L D R2 F2 U' L2 D2 B2 F2 U' F2 L2 F' R B U' L2 U' L' R2 B2 Fw' Uw' 
2. 1:27.46 U R2 B' U B R F' U B D2 B2 R U2 R2 U2 L' D2 L' B2 L2 Uw2 
3. 1:25.51 L2 U' F U2 B R U' R' U' L' U' F2 U' F2 R2 U F2 B2 U' B2 D Rw' Uw' 
4. 1:20.81 F2 L' B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 F2 R' B2 L D B L2 U' F2 L2 U' R D2 U Uw 
5. (DNF(1:35.00)) R2 D' F2 U' B2 U' R2 D' F2 L2 D2 R U' F D B L2 D' B' U'


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 27, 2015)

Berd said:


> How nice are the comms for that piece? I've learnt all the ones got UBR and UFR and they're mostly OK. Had to learn some 14 movers tho. If FDR are nice Comms, I'll have a go.



most of them are really nice, 8-10 moves.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 27, 2015)

2:04.66 4BLD AsR by Kaijun, so close to the WR woah


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 27, 2015)

Iggy said:


> 2:04.66 4BLD AsR by Kaijun, so close to the WR woah



wat, gj! But I want Ollie to keep that WR 

in other news, my first sub50 with pure m2/op power!

48.75 L' B' D' L B D R D L B2 U D B2 D' F2 R2 D L2 F2 L2 

I think memo was arouns 17-20, I didn't look at the timer


----------



## ZeshaaK (Dec 27, 2015)

Iggy said:


> 2:04.66 4BLD AsR by Kaijun, so close to the WR woah



Very impressive. I hope he gets WR soon!


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 27, 2015)

6/8 multiBLD in 58:12

i did get it on cam. more details when the video is up


----------



## Berd (Dec 27, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> 6/8 multiBLD in 58:12
> 
> i did get it on cam. more details when the video is up


Nice! Still op/op?


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 27, 2015)

Berd said:


> Nice! Still op/op?



Yes lol


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 27, 2015)

My first post here:

I got my first Corners only blind solve of 7:11.99, Memo was 5:34.13.

Time to learn edges!


----------



## ottozing (Dec 28, 2015)

Corners only practice. You'd think I would realize sooner that this kind of thing is a good idea when I'm trying to learn 3style corners in under a month lol

stats: (hide)
number of times: 45/50
best time: 18.928
worst time: 53.486

current mo3: 30.509 (σ = 4.12)
best mo3: 23.041 (σ = 3.69)

current avg5: 30.326 (σ = 3.96)
best avg5: 25.372 (σ = 1.09)

current avg12: 32.086 (σ = 3.39)
best avg12: 27.394 (σ = 3.93)

current avg50: DNF (σ = 33.60)
best avg50: DNF (σ = 33.60)

session avg: DNF (σ = 33.60)
session mean: 32.469


----------



## Roman (Dec 28, 2015)

I will just leave it there. 4BLD "NR", failed memo really hard. 
You can skip everything and just look at the timer stop.



Spoiler: video


----------



## ottozing (Dec 28, 2015)

Did another corners only avg50 after learning another corner sticker. The only real improvement is in the larger average though.

stats: (hide)
number of times: 40/50
best time: 15.672
worst time: 1:21.359

current mo3: 28.659 (σ = 3.64)
best mo3: 25.322 (σ = 2.34)

current avg5: 32.949 (σ = 4.81)
best avg5: 25.322 (σ = 2.34)

current avg12: DNF (σ = 33.96)
best avg12: 29.810 (σ = 4.16)

current avg50: DNF (σ = 30.36)
best avg50: DNF (σ = 30.36)

session avg: DNF (σ = 30.36)
session mean: 30.322


----------



## ZeshaaK (Dec 28, 2015)

55.35 3BLD single
B2 U2 R2 D' U2 F2 R2 U L2 U' R2 F' R' U R L D2 F' D' B2 U

An achievement because I actually did something creative for once (lol).
I did a mental U' before starting memo when I spotted the block. This U' ends up solving 4 pieces.

Reconstruction:
(note: I scrambled in my bld orientation)

U'
z' U' L' D' L U L' D L z
x U2 R' D2 R U2 R' D2 R x'
z R' F U2 F' R F R' U2 R F' z'

U M2 U' L U M2 U' L'
M U2 M U2 U R2 U' M2 U R2 U'
U' U' R' U M' U' R U M U
U R U' M2 U R' U' x' U L U' M2 U L' U' x
z' M' U' R U M U' R' U

After the U':
6 corner targets and 10 edge targets without parity


Before the U':
9 corner targets and 12 edge targets with parity.


So was the U' worth it? 
It slowed memo down a bit but it sped up execution by a fair amount. This is also the first time I have actually done this in a solve, so maybe with practice it can actually be done effectively on scrambles where 1 move can reduce a decent amount of targets?


----------



## Berd (Dec 28, 2015)

ZeshaaK said:


> 55.35 3BLD single
> B2 U2 R2 D' U2 F2 R2 U L2 U' R2 F' R' U R L D2 F' D' B2 U
> 
> An achievement because I actually did something creative for once (lol).
> ...



That's awesome! I've never seen that before!


----------



## SweetSolver (Dec 28, 2015)

ZeshaaK said:


> 55.35 3BLD single
> B2 U2 R2 D' U2 F2 R2 U L2 U' R2 F' R' U R L D2 F' D' B2 U
> 
> An achievement because I actually did something creative for once (lol).
> ...



I've thought about this before and wondered whether or not it would work, and clearly it does, well done! I came across a similar scramble when I was first learning 3BLD and at the time I had very little knowledge on blind-folded solving, so I didn't have much hope.


----------



## willtri4 (Dec 29, 2015)

Posting about 4bld in a different thread this time! First success: 21:45.97(16:00). Faster than dg 




Sorry about the dimness, I had trouble finding a good exposure level.


----------



## ottozing (Dec 29, 2015)

Finished 3style corners! After I'm happy with how my corners only solves are, I'll go back to doing full solves and will probably focus on pushing memo as well as fixing corner algs here and there 

stats: (hide)
number of times: 40/50
best time: 13.897
worst time: 40.806

current mo3: DNF (σ = 40.31)
best mo3: 20.240 (σ = 5.63)

current avg5: 36.238 (σ = 7.06)
best avg5: 20.369 (σ = 4.19)

current avg12: 31.875 (σ = 6.22)
best avg12: 22.891 (σ = 4.52)

current avg50: DNF (σ = 27.67)
best avg50: DNF (σ = 27.67)

session avg: DNF (σ = 27.67)
session mean: 28.208


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 29, 2015)

ottozing said:


> *Finished 3style corners!* After I'm happy with how my corners only solves are, I'll go back to doing full solves and will probably focus on pushing memo as well as fixing corner algs here and there
> 
> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 40/50
> ...



what how??? werent you just finishing the U layer targets a few days ago?!


----------



## ottozing (Dec 29, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> what how??? werent you just finishing the U layer targets a few days ago?!



Yeah, and after that I only had 3 pieces left, with a lot of cases already known thanks to inverses. In fact, I purposely left a single piece for last because that way, I don't even have to learn it thanks to knowing the inverses 

In reality, I could've learned these way quicker, but took a lot of days off/didn't bother learning more than one sticker a day at times where I could've done at least 2.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 29, 2015)

ottozing said:


> Yeah, and after that I only had 3 pieces left, with a lot of cases already known thanks to inverses. In fact, I purposely left a single piece for last because that way, I don't even have to learn it thanks to knowing the inverses
> 
> In reality, I could've learned these way quicker, but took a lot of days off/didn't bother learning more than one sticker a day at times where I could've done at least 2.



which piece? im guessing FDL


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 29, 2015)

Average of 5: 35.62
1. (31.60) F2 L D2 B2 L U2 B2 F2 R' F2 R F D' B D U F2 U2 R D2 B 
2. (DNF(40.66)) F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 F' U2 B L2 U2 B D B2 U2 L D' R U2 B 
3. 32.17 F' D2 F R2 F' R2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 L R' B' L B' R2 D' R2 B R' 
4. 34.39 L2 B2 U2 F2 U L2 F2 U' F2 D2 R2 B L2 D R B D B' R' F2 U' 
5. 40.29 L2 D' L2 R2 B2 U L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R D L B' D L' F2 D2 U2 L' 


Apparently I still can do 3BLD


----------



## Iggy (Dec 29, 2015)

ottozing said:


> Finished 3style corners! After I'm happy with how my corners only solves are, I'll go back to doing full solves and will probably focus on pushing memo as well as fixing corner algs here and there
> 
> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 40/50
> ...



Nice! Looks like you'll probably finish full 3-style before me lol

Edit: 6:09.83 5BLD on the weekly comp, 2nd best ever!


----------



## Altha (Dec 30, 2015)

48.90 B2 U2 L' D2 L2 R' B2 U2 R' D R' F R2 B' R' B' D2 B D' 18.88 memo

3bld pb single wooo


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 30, 2015)

Got a blindfold.

No, seriously.


----------



## josh42732 (Dec 30, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Got a blindfold.
> 
> No, seriously.



Same. Got one for Christmas. I've just been wearing my sweatshirt backwards and using the hoodie.


----------



## ZeshaaK (Dec 30, 2015)

1:10.73 3BLD Single
Scramble: B2 D' U2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D R2 B2 D' B' F' U' B D2 R' B' F2 L F U2

Once again I managed to do something creative. This time I did a mental L' before starting memo since I spotted the block.
This L' ends up solving 3 pieces.

Reconstruction:
(note: I scrambled in my bld orientation)

L'
U R D2 R' U' R D2 R'
U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R
x L U L' D2 L U' L' D2 x'

(U2 M' U2 M')x2
U2 M' U' R' U M U' R U'
U' M2 U R U' M2 U R'
x' U' R' U M2 U' R U x L U' L' U M2 U' L U L'
U' L' U M2 U' L U x' U L2 U' M2 U L2 U' x

After the L':
6 corner targets and 10 edge targets without parity

Before the L:
7 corner targets and 12 edge targets with parity


As for the solve, it was very slow because I paused for about 15-20 seconds trying to remember one of my letter pairs. Apart from that my solution was extremely bad...
I could have saved alot of moves and a rotation if I used Advanced M2 (which I normally do). And at the end of the solve I flipped the edge using M2 with rotations (very bad. I need to learn an adjacent edge flip alg).

The L' fixed parity which helped alot, however thats just luck.

Overall this solve should have been around 40-45 seconds.

Was the L' worth it?
Hell yes! I am going to start doing this whenever I see a 1x2x2 block on the cube.


----------



## biscuit (Dec 30, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> Same. Got one for Christmas. I've just been wearing my sweatshirt backwards and using the hoodie.



Got me beat... I just close my eyes


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 30, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Got me beat... I just close my eyes



That's what I used to do xD


----------



## KevinG (Dec 30, 2015)

Yusss!
I finally did it!
First 4bld success in 18:20.26!
Lol one center was solved xD
This took wei2long...
I have already done about 15-20 attempts 3 of them were 2 pieces off and at least 60-70% of them were 6 or less pieces off ... FINALLY


----------



## Berd (Dec 30, 2015)

KevinG said:


> Yusss!
> I finally did it!
> First 4bld success in 18:20.26!
> Lol one center was solved xD
> ...


Nice job!


----------



## KevinG (Dec 30, 2015)

Berd said:


> Nice job!



Thx


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 30, 2015)

Woo! 1/2 2x2 MBLD, second attempt, first one with a success. Time was 5:10.94.


----------



## Altha (Dec 31, 2015)

avg of 12: 1:31.29
avg memo time: 48.31
1:43.90 L2 U2 L2 F' D2 R2 F U2 B2 D2 F' L B' L' U F' R2 F2 D' R' U' 
1:17.96 L U R' B' D' L D2 F R U2 D2 F' L2 F2 B' U2 B' D2 B D' 
1:30.41 U F2 L F2 L2 R2 U2 F2 R B2 F L' B R' D2 B' D R2 B2 
2:05.32 R' U' R2 U' L2 D2 F2 U R2 F2 U' R2 F R B U' B2 R D' L U 
1:32.42 R U2 L' B2 F2 R U2 L2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 R D' F2 L' R' B' 
1:29.23 R U B2 U2 F2 L2 R2 D' L2 D' U F' L2 R B' L2 D' L F R 
1:16.03 R' D2 U2 F2 D2 R' B2 L D2 R U L' B2 L' U B' U2 B F' 
2:02.46 L2 B2 U' R' L F' B' U B U' R2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 U R2 U F 
58.66 R2 U B2 F2 R2 D2 U' B2 U' R' B' F' R F2 D L' D B R 
1:36.06 L B2 R2 D2 U2 R2 F' U2 L2 B F' R2 D' R' F R' D L F U R' 
1:21.26 B' U2 L2 B' U2 B R2 B' U2 F2 R F U2 R2 U B2 U B2 U2 R' 
1:23.20 B2 L F2 U2 F2 L D2 B2 L B2 D' L' U' B' D' F2 R' U2 R2 

I decided to slow down my memo and execution a fair amount to see how it would affect my accuracy and as a result, I got 100% of the first 12 solves I did with the slowing down as well as get a pb ao12  (I've never had an ao12 before for bld). Was pretty surprising cos lately, I have been averaging maybe 50% or less for accuracy at full speed so I think I can take something out of this.


----------



## Berd (Dec 31, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Woo! 1/2 2x2 MBLD, second attempt, first one with a success. Time was 5:10.94.


1/2 is a DNF, sorry!


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 31, 2015)

Berd said:


> 1/2 is a DNF, sorry!



I am aware. But I suck so whatever


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 31, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> I am aware. But I suck so whatever



MBLD with 2x2s... that actually sounds pretty fun...I might give it a try!


----------



## penguinz7 (Dec 31, 2015)

Berd said:


> 1/2 is a DNF, sorry!



1/2 isn't DNF. Your score has to be less than 0 for it to be DNF.  (doesn't really make sense but whatever)

Example: https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...=Canada&years=&show=100+Persons&single=Single


----------



## Berd (Dec 31, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> 1/2 isn't DNF. Your score has to be less than 0 for it to be DNF. [emoji14] (doesn't really make sense but whatever)
> 
> Example: https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...=Canada&years=&show=100+Persons&single=Single


They've since introduced a regulation to say that 1/2 is a DNF.


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Dec 31, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> 1/2 isn't DNF. Your score has to be less than 0 for it to be DNF.  (doesn't really make sense but whatever)
> 
> Example: https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...=Canada&years=&show=100+Persons&single=Single



9f12c:



> For Multiple Blindfolded Solving, rankings are assessed based on number of puzzles solved minus the number of puzzles not solved, where a greater difference is better. If the difference is less than 0, or if only 1 puzzle is solved, the attempt is considered unsolved (DNF).


----------



## penguinz7 (Dec 31, 2015)

Sergeant Baboon said:


> 9f12c:





Berd said:


> They've since introduced a regulation to say that 1/2 is a DNF.



Ahh, I see. Sorry, I was unaware of that.


----------



## willtri4 (Dec 31, 2015)

Got a mo3, ao5, and bumped my success rate up to 50%! mo3 was 3:03.00 and ao5 was 3:08.15, so not particularly fast, but I don't get mo3s and ao5s that often.


----------



## Iggy (Jan 1, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-1
avg of 12: 42.83

Time List:
1. 41.37 F U2 F2 R' B2 R' D2 U2 B2 R2 U2 D R' F R2 U2 F' R U R' Rw' Uw 
2. (28.52) U2 B L2 F' R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D' R' F2 U2 F D F' L B F' Fw' Uw 
3. 1:09.35 U2 R D2 R F2 R' U2 F2 R2 B2 D R D B' D' F2 U' B2 Fw' Uw 
4. 34.06 D2 R2 F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 F2 R F U B2 D' B2 D2 R D B L' Rw Uw2 
5. 34.15 F' R2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 D2 B2 F2 L2 D' B L' B2 R F2 R F L2 Fw' 
6. (DNF(48.35)) R2 F2 L' B2 F2 U2 L F2 D L' D B2 F2 R2 U' F D L' Rw' Uw 
7. 39.57 L2 B2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 D' F2 L2 F2 B D L' B2 L R2 F R F2 L Fw 
8. 50.09 L' U2 F2 D B2 F2 D B2 D L' B' D B D L B' L' R Rw' Uw' 
9. 43.87 D2 F' D2 F R2 D2 B' F2 U2 F' D' L' B' F U L2 B U' R U' Uw 
10. 32.37 R' F2 U R' L F2 U F' U' B U2 B2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 Rw Uw 
11. 49.05 B' F2 U' R2 U' R2 U B2 R2 U' B2 L' U L2 F U B2 L F2 U' Fw' Uw 
12. 34.45 D F2 L U2 R2 D2 R B2 D2 L F2 L' B U2 F U B2 U L' R F Rw Uw2

PB, only my 3rd avg12 ever lol. Counting sup 1 damn it

Edit: rolled it to a 41.25


----------



## ottozing (Jan 1, 2016)

I've been really lazy with actual blind practice, although still consistently fixing bad corner comms and drilling that stuff, so not sure how this happened since my edge memo is rusty.

50.547 D2 F2 D2 R D2 L D2 R' B2 R' F2 D' B2 L D' R U F D' U2 B


----------



## Altha (Jan 1, 2016)

1334. 42.87 U' F2 U2 L2 D B2 U' L2 U2 R2 D R U B2 U F R2 U2 F R' 
1335. 1:01.20 F D U' R2 D2 B2 F2 D B2 R2 L' B' D' B U' B2 U' B2 
1336. DNF(53.85) U R2 B' D2 F2 R2 B D2 L2 R2 F' U2 L' R F D' L' R2 B D' L

pb single by 6 seconds  15 sec memo too which is definitely a first for me.
Sadly, I failed the sub 1 mo3 for literally about the seventh time now (by a flipped edge)...would've been ~52 secs too


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 1, 2016)

ottozing said:


> I've been really lazy with actual blind practice, although still consistently fixing bad corner comms and drilling that stuff, so not sure how this happened since my edge memo is rusty.
> 
> 50.547 D2 F2 D2 R D2 L D2 R' B2 R' F2 D' B2 L D' R U F D' U2 B



Dang you're improving fast. Are you going to look into big/multibld at some point?


----------



## fastfingers777 (Jan 1, 2016)

YES! New PB for 3BLD (1:48.75) U2 R U' R2 U2 F B R D U2 R2 B R2 F2 R2 L2 U2 B' R2 U2 R' Uw2 and a PB mean of 3!
4. 2:01.03 D2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L' F2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B D R D B D' B U2 B2 L' Rw2 
DNF (I deleted the time, sorry)
5. (1:48.75) U2 R U' R2 U2 F B R D U2 R2 B R2 F2 R2 L2 U2 B' R2 U2 R' Uw2
= 2:01.03 Mo3


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 1, 2016)

fastfingers777 said:


> YES! New PB for 3BLD (1:48.75) U2 R U' R2 U2 F B R D U2 R2 B R2 F2 R2 L2 U2 B' R2 U2 R' Uw2 and a PB mean of 3!
> 4. 2:01.03 D2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L' F2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B D R D B D' B U2 B2 L' Rw2
> DNF (I deleted the time, sorry)
> 5. (1:48.75) U2 R U' R2 U2 F B R D U2 R2 B R2 F2 R2 L2 U2 B' R2 U2 R' Uw2
> = 2:01.03 Mo3



Nice times, but that is an Average of 3, not Mo3. For a Mo3, you don't take out any times, so you need 3 successes in a row for a Mo3.


----------



## Cale S (Jan 1, 2016)

when you're so slow at 5BLD that you start a solve and don't finish until the next year


----------



## josh42732 (Jan 1, 2016)

Cale S said:


> when you're so slow at 5BLD that you start a solve and don't finish until the next year
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2SSxGedVt0&feature=youtu.be



Nice! I just did a normal 3x3 speedsolve. Maybe next year I'll aim for a 5BLD or hopefully 6BLD!


----------



## ottozing (Jan 2, 2016)

penguinz7 said:


> Dang you're improving fast. Are you going to look into big/multibld at some point?



Multi is next on the agenda after I'm fairly comfortable with my 3BLD method. I'm also trying a bit of 4BLD on the side but I suck at centers and 3BLD is more fun 

EDIT: 53.859 B2 U' R2 F2 R2 D' B2 D F2 D2 F' D2 R B F L D2 R2 U' L 

Used R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 to solve 4 edges at the start


----------



## Ollie (Jan 2, 2016)

First ever sub-30 Mo3:

Mean of 3: 28.56
1. 27.81 D2 B F' U2 F' R2 B' R2 D2 F' D2 U' L2 B L B2 D R B2 U' B 
2. 28.33 D2 U2 L2 F' R2 B2 D2 U2 L2 B' U2 R' B' L' U B' D2 F' L B 
3. 29.53 R2 D2 L2 D B2 F2 R2 U' R2 D F2 R' B' U L' F' U' F' U2 B' U


----------



## Berd (Jan 2, 2016)

Ollie said:


> First ever sub-30 Mo3:
> 
> Mean of 3: 28.56
> 1. 27.81 D2 B F' U2 F' R2 B' R2 D2 F' D2 U' L2 B L B2 D R B2 U' B
> ...


Nice!


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 2, 2016)

5/6 multi nooooo
1. 28:06.89 
1) F2 L B2 U2 F L F U2 B' R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 U L2 B2 D2 L2 B2
2) U L2 U' L2 F2 B D' L' B R2 D' R2 U' L2 U' F2 D2 F2 U
3) B2 R2 B' F' D2 B R2 B U2 L2 R' D2 F R' U R' U' L2 R2 D'
4) L B R' D R2 F' R U' F L F B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 B' L2 B2 L2 F
5) U2 F2 U' F2 U' L2 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 B' F2 U L2 B F' L' U F R
6) B2 R2 D2 F2 D F2 D R2 U2 F2 U L' U' L2 R' D' B' U2 B' R2 

first cube was a mess, idk what happened. stupid easy scrambles.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 2, 2016)

Cale S said:


> when you're so slow at 5BLD that you start a solve and don't finish until the next year
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2SSxGedVt0&feature=youtu.be



was this a safe attempt or have have you gotten slower? (or a combination of both?). Still nice tho!


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 2, 2016)

8:37.19[4:05.52] L U2 u2 B2 L' r2 b' U' u2 R' F2 d u' R2 U' R' B' U2 r' D r' B' f' R' u' B' f F2 r' L' l D2 B R B' r D' b' r' f' F' l L B' u' B2 b r U L2 u U' f2 R' U D' f' l2 f2 D2 

Now could I just PLEASE finally get something like this officially tomorrow. Even a minute slower would be ok  As long as it is sub-9:48

Also 3BLD mo3 would be nice but I'm not counting on that to happen


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Jan 2, 2016)

tseitsei said:


> 8:37.19[4:05.52] L U2 u2 B2 L' r2 b' U' u2 R' F2 d u' R2 U' R' B' U2 r' D r' B' f' R' u' B' f F2 r' L' l D2 B R B' r D' b' r' f' F' l L B' u' B2 b r U L2 u U' f2 R' U D' f' l2 f2 D2
> 
> Now could I just PLEASE finally get something like this officially tomorrow. Even a minute slower would be ok  As long as it is sub-9:48
> 
> Also 3BLD mo3 would be nice but I'm not counting on that to happen



Nice! Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Cale S (Jan 2, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> was this a safe attempt or have have you gotten slower? (or a combination of both?). Still nice tho!



Combination of both, I average like 6:00-6:30 now


----------



## ottozing (Jan 3, 2016)

PB avg5/12


number of times: 17/22
best time: 1:02.183
worst time: 2:31.027

current mo3: DNF (σ = 55.99)
best mo3: 1:13.158 (σ = 14.74)

current avg5: DNF (σ = 79.63)
best avg5: 1:10.628 (σ = 4.37)

current avg12: DNF (σ = 78.04)
best avg12: 1:17.895 (σ = 9.09)

session avg: DNF (σ = 85.09)
session mean: 1:25.269


----------



## KRAMIST (Jan 4, 2016)

i am going to start leaning 3 style for edges it may take a while


----------



## Altha (Jan 4, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-5
avg of 5: 55.51

Time List:
1. (DNF(1:24.17)) F2 R2 L' U2 F' R' L' U' L2 F R2 U2 B U2 D2 R2 L2 F2 L2 D 
2. (44.74) D2 F2 U R2 D B2 L2 U B2 F2 U2 F U' R U' F' L B2 F L' U' 
3. 48.56 L' D2 F' B' L' B' U L' F' L B2 D2 F R2 D2 F' L2 B L2 F U2 
4. 1:03.97 R' L U R2 L F' R' F U R2 B2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 L2 D2 F2 
5. 54.00 B' U' F2 D' B2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 D L' R' F' U F' L2 F D' F2 R2

pb ao5, 2-4 is also 52.42 pb mo3


----------



## rybaby (Jan 4, 2016)

Official sub 1 single with a mean of 3!
[video]https://youtu.be/gK1Rp904vQA[/video]


----------



## Berd (Jan 4, 2016)

rybaby said:


> Official sub 1 single with a mean of 3!
> https://youtu.be/gK1Rp904vQA


Awesome! What happened to the memo on the first solve?


----------



## rybaby (Jan 4, 2016)

Berd said:


> Awesome! What happened to the memo on the first solve?



I was taking it slow and reviewing a bit to ensure I got a success (safety solve). I knew I could win with a safety solve, so I decided to ensure a success then go full speed for the next two.


----------



## Berd (Jan 4, 2016)

rybaby said:


> I was taking it slow and reviewing a bit to ensure I got a success (safety solve). I knew I could win with a safety solve, so I decided to ensure a success then go full speed for the next two.


Ohhh I see. Nice job!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 4, 2016)

rybaby said:


> I was taking it slow and reviewing a bit to ensure I got a success (safety solve). I knew I could win with a safety solve, so I decided to ensure a success then go full speed for the next two.



Nice, I saw it too.


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 4, 2016)

Learned M2(minus parity) to hopefully switch from OP/OP!


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 4, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> Learned M2(minus parity) to hopefully switch from OP/OP!



Easy parity:
1. If you have parity leave UBL and UBR corners swapped while solving corners
2. Execute all edge targets normally
3. Do M2 y' L2 (T-Perm) L2


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 4, 2016)

tseitsei said:


> Easy parity:
> 1. If you have parity leave UBL and UBR corners swapped while solving corners
> 2. Execute all edge targets normally
> 3. Do M2 y' L2 (T-Perm) L2



Yeah, learnt it now . Thanks!


----------



## ottozing (Jan 5, 2016)

On cam

Average of 5: 1:06.784
1. (57.688) U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 F2 L2 R' D2 L' F2 D' L' U F' L2 B U' B2 F' D' 
2. (DNF(1:11.692)) D' F2 D' L2 B2 U' B2 U F2 D B2 F U F R' F2 D' U F D2 R' 
3. 1:15.577 U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L B2 L2 U F U' B' D F' D2 L B F 
4. 1:05.478 F2 D R2 U' R2 U' B2 D' B2 U' L2 R' U2 F2 D2 B F2 L R2 F' U2 
5. 59.296 L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B R2 F U2 B L B2 R' U' F U F2 R' 

Upload whole thing or just the sub 1's?


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jan 5, 2016)

ottozing said:


> On cam
> 
> Average of 5: 1:06.784
> 1. (57.688) U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 F2 L2 R' D2 L' F2 D' L' U F' L2 B U' B2 F' D'
> ...



I think you should upload just a few, not all 5 : )


----------



## Ollie (Jan 5, 2016)

ottozing said:


> On cam
> 
> Average of 5: 1:06.784
> 1. (57.688) U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 F2 L2 R' D2 L' F2 D' L' U F' L2 B U' B2 F' D'
> ...



Upload a sub1 average!


----------



## Berd (Jan 5, 2016)

ottozing said:


> On cam
> 
> Average of 5: 1:06.784
> 1. (57.688) U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 F2 L2 R' D2 L' F2 D' L' U F' L2 B U' B2 F' D'
> ...


Wait for a pure sub one average!


----------



## ottozing (Jan 5, 2016)

Ollie said:


> Upload a sub1 average!





Berd said:


> Wait for a pure sub one average!



I'll see what I can do  Might actually just film the rest of my sessions over the next few days


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 5, 2016)

PB mo3 with nice single on cam, might upload  Dnfd the next solve, too much nub to roll lol

Mean of 3: 1:04.28
1. 1:19.25 U' F' R' L' D' F L2 F' U' L F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 B' R2 F' D2
2. 1:01.07 L' D2 B2 L2 B2 F2 L D2 F2 U2 R U R B' U2 L2 B2 R' U2 R
3. 52.52 L' U2 B2 R2 B' U' R2 B2 U L D2 F2 U2 B2 R U2 B2 R U2 L2


----------



## Joel2274 (Jan 5, 2016)

Just completed my first blindfold solve!!!  YAY!


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 5, 2016)

First success with M2 = PB single: 1:43.05


----------



## Berd (Jan 5, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> First success with M2 = PB single: 1:43.05


It's good right?


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 5, 2016)

Berd said:


> It's good right?



That's the only success that I have had so far though, I haven't had any successes with parity yet, although I would have if I had remembered to do the M2 before the y L2 t-perm L2


----------



## ottozing (Jan 6, 2016)

a few 52's, plus 1:00 mo3 and 1:02 avg5 all on cam. I'll upload all the sub 1's because the rest is kinda boring.


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jan 6, 2016)

Handful of pb's today: 1:44.535 mo3, 1:45.675 ao5, and 2/2 multi in 5:42. Shame that I DNF'ed what would've been a 1:19.685 pb single.


----------



## SpeedCuber71 (Jan 6, 2016)

PB single  M2/OP

(1:04.30) F2 U2 B2 D L2 B2 R2 U L2 R2 D' B' R F2 L' D' R2 F L U' R2 Fw Uw2


----------



## ottozing (Jan 7, 2016)

44 single and 58 mo3 on ttw last night. Counting them because the scrambles were definitely average. Now to get something like this on cam


----------



## willtri4 (Jan 7, 2016)

PB yay 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-7
mean of 3: 2:15.06

Time List:
1. 2:00.90 B2 F L2 D' B2 D' R2 B2 U2 L2 F L D2 U' F' L2 F' U2 F Rw' Uw 
2. 1:55.19 D2 F D2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F' U2 B2 U2 R' D B U L U F D2 B' Rw2 Uw 
3. 2:49.09 U2 R2 B U' D B2 R' L D' L F R2 F U2 D2 L2 B' R2 B2 D2 F' Uw2

Edit: Rolled it to this (PB too):

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-7
avg of 5: 2:17.13

Time List:
1. 2:00.90 B2 F L2 D' B2 D' R2 B2 U2 L2 F L D2 U' F' L2 F' U2 F Rw' Uw 
2. (1:55.19) D2 F D2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F' U2 B2 U2 R' D B U L U F D2 B' Rw2 Uw 
3. 2:49.09 U2 R2 B U' D B2 R' L D' L F R2 F U2 D2 L2 B' R2 B2 D2 F' Uw2 
4. (DNF(3:35.05)[bunch of edges]) L2 B2 U2 L F2 R' U2 R' F2 R2 U2 F U B2 L U R U' R2 F Rw Uw2 
5. 2:01.39 R2 U B R U' D' B2 D2 R F U D2 F2 U2 F2 U F2 U' B2 R2 D2 Rw Uw


----------



## YoAkshYo (Jan 8, 2016)

Hey guys, here is what happened right before getting my first ever successful blind solve.
Read to know*
So it was 05/01/2016 Tuesday 10:30 pm IST or something when I just finished my dinner and I was in hall with my cube and television was on. Then I started scrambling it (hand scramble) and then I started memorizing it, memo was good, I was going good, and then I just closed my eyes and head down (I don't have blindfold, but I was all depended on my memo) then I executed according to my memo, when I opened my eyes, the cube was still not solved (fail, it was actually first time when I memorized full cube, earlier I was just able to either memorize corners or edges, so this will count first try). At about 11:00 pm (IST) or something, I scrambled it again (this time, I was somehow sure that I'll do it) and started memorizing and I repeated all memo twice and thrice (to make sure I don't do mistake) and my mum was sitting in front of me, I told her that "This time, I'll solve it blind". And she was watching me, I closed my eyes and head down (started recalling memo).
Memo (2nd try, I still remember it): -
Orientation - Top/Front Yellow/Orange
(Filtered version)
Edges -
ULu LoBster FunD BReak BeD DooR DoLl FeeL FoR UR LU
(Buffer was Flipped)
Corner memo (my letter scheme):-
LeSs QU GT FC (1 solved, 2 Flipped)
[It's kinda weird but this is how I do it, If you execute it, you'll get that scramble] 
Update - I forgot 1 edge memo, but all edges were scrambled, only 1 corner was solved.
Story Continue..
And after executing, I opened my eyes and voila! I solved it blind for first time, (2nd try, 1st successful). I was really happy, it's a big achievement!!
Thanks to #Badmephisto and #NoahCubes , their tutorial helped and also speedsolving thread.

Great achievement in beginning of 2016!!


----------



## Hari (Jan 8, 2016)

2:47.43 4BLD NR  it was actually 2:45.43+2. Tied with Roman for 6th in the world. Also got 31.70 3BLD which is WR32..

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cale S (Jan 8, 2016)

Hari said:


> 2:47.43 4BLD NR  it was actually 2:45.43+2. Tied with Roman for 6th in the world. Also got 31.70 3BLD which is WR32..
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk



Awesome, top 10 is now sub-3 

what's with everyone getting 2:47 though


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 8, 2016)

Hari said:


> 2:47.43 4BLD NR  it was actually 2:45.43+2. Tied with Roman for 6th in the world. Also got 31.70 3BLD which is WR32..
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk



GJ! (This post needs to be 5 characters)


----------



## Iggy (Jan 8, 2016)

Hari said:


> 2:47.43 4BLD NR  it was actually 2:45.43+2. Tied with Roman for 6th in the world. Also got 31.70 3BLD which is WR32..
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk



Nice!!

Edit: Also cool, Shivam finally subbed me for MBLD


----------



## Berd (Jan 8, 2016)

Iggy said:


> Nice!!
> 
> Edit: Also cool, Shivam finally subbed me for MBLD


Or is it supped you?


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 9, 2016)

stepped down to attempting 9 cubes and got 8/9 in 39:20.12 first try. yay.


----------



## Iggy (Jan 9, 2016)

2. 5:56.42 L' Fw2 B Dw2 Lw' Uw2 B U' Uw2 D Dw' Bw2 Rw2 Uw Lw R' Uw2 Lw' Bw' Dw Uw2 Lw2 R' Uw' Lw' F Fw' Lw2 Bw L' Lw2 Fw' F' Lw Dw2 Rw Uw L Rw Dw R2 Uw2 F L2 Dw2 D Bw' Lw' F L2 Dw' Uw' R' Lw Rw2 Uw' F R2 Rw2 Dw

2nd sub 6, easy scramble


----------



## Cale S (Jan 9, 2016)

gj Linus
http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1292&cat=18&rnd=1


----------



## Ollie (Jan 9, 2016)

Congrats Linus on your NR, and for your 3rd success out of 54 

7/55 myself, oops.


----------



## the super cuber (Jan 9, 2016)

Yay 22/25 official Multiblind NR !  

14th in the world 
So happy I got a really good result officially, I have one more attempt tomorrow 

Also 17 min official 5bld success today


----------



## kamilprzyb (Jan 9, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> Yay 22/25 official Multiblind NR !
> 
> 14th in the world
> So happy I got a really good result officially, I have one more attempt tomorrow
> ...


Congrats great result :tu
Good luck tommorow


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 10, 2016)

graz to Linus and super cuber  very gj!


----------



## the super cuber (Jan 10, 2016)

kamilprzyb said:


> Congrats great result :tu
> Good luck tommorow



Thank you! 



tseitsei said:


> graz to Linus and super cuber  very gj!



Thanks


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Jan 10, 2016)

MULTI BLD - 5/5 - 6:32.37 - PB

I even had a small mistake in it that i had to correct


----------



## Ollie (Jan 10, 2016)

DennisStrehlau said:


> MULTI BLD - 5/5 - 6:32.37 - PB
> 
> I even had a small mistake in it that i had to correct



You're back!


----------



## mycube (Jan 10, 2016)

Thanks everyone!



Ollie said:


> Congrats Linus on your NR, and for your 3rd success out of 54
> 
> 7/55 myself, oops.



Hey! At least every success was NR 

Lol that woops.


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 11, 2016)

4BLD PB! 17:10.87 [9:24]. I need to learn r2 lol, my execution is so slow...


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Jan 11, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> 4BLD PB! 17:10.87 [9:24]. I need to learn r2 lol, my execution is so slow...



Nice! What do you use for wings if not r2?


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 11, 2016)

MatejMuzatko said:


> Nice! What do you use for wings if not r2?



You really don't want to know... 

Setup to UB and do r U2 r' U2 r' U2 l U2 r' U2 r U2 F2 r2 F2 l'

I NEED to learn r2, I just need to learn the special cases and then I should be good to go. (I also don't use U2 for centres!)


----------



## Cale S (Jan 12, 2016)

34.20 3BLD single for the /r/cubers weekly comp

U2 F' D2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 L' D' F' U2 L' U B U2 F R2 Uw2

9.xx memo


----------



## Keroma12 (Jan 12, 2016)

4BLD PB: 9:19 (previous PB was 9:36)
I don't think I've done a solve since August or so, but I started again on the weekend. The first two were close DNFs, around 12min, then this. Very happy. It had wing parity too, with 5:02 memo.
Next I need to get back into multi.


----------



## the super cuber (Jan 12, 2016)

Got a 20/23 in 57 minutes on the second attempt at the comp 

Missed 1 cube by 2 flipped edges and other 2 by an extra turn during edges, but still 17 points second best official is nice


----------



## Hari (Jan 12, 2016)

Cale S said:


> Awesome, top 10 is now sub-3
> 
> what's with everyone getting 2:47 though



Thanks! Would have been 2:45 if not for the +2.



tseitsei said:


> GJ! (This post needs to be 5 characters)



Thanks 


Iggy said:


> Nice!!
> 
> Edit: Also cool, Shivam finally subbed me for MBLD



Yeah! I also noticed MBLD is the only event I need to beat you in to nemesise you for BLD events  but it's not fair comparison as I go to way more comps lol

EDIT: Also got an 8:41 5BLD in the comp. 13th in the world and 3rd in Asia  it's 12 seconds faster than home PB. So guess my sig needs updating  And 2 successes out of 3 wut.. I usually get like 1 in 10 right at home lol. Guess I'll just do 5BLD in comp from now on and I'll improve


----------



## Goosly (Jan 12, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> I NEED to learn r2, I just need to learn the special cases and then I should be good to go.



Or you could simply avoid special cases with some setupmoves.


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 12, 2016)

Goosly said:


> Or you could simply avoid special cases with some setupmoves.



Yeah, that's what I hate done, usually setup to BU and then do it like that, hopefully I will get a success with r2 soon!


----------



## Iggy (Jan 12, 2016)

Hari said:


> Yeah! I also noticed MBLD is the only event I need to beat you in to nemesise you for BLD events  but it's not fair comparison as I go to way more comps lol
> 
> EDIT: Also got an 8:41 5BLD in the comp. 13th in the world and 3rd in Asia  it's 12 seconds faster than home PB. So guess my sig needs updating  And 2 successes out of 3 wut.. I usually get like 1 in 10 right at home lol. Guess I'll just do 5BLD in comp from now on and I'll improve



I'm pretty sure you'll sub me at MBLD really soon  Maybe one day I'll do well at a comp...


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 13, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> You really don't want to know...
> 
> Setup to UB and do r U2 r' U2 r' U2 l U2 r' U2 r U2 F2 r2 F2 l'
> 
> I NEED to learn r2, I just need to learn the special cases and then I should be good to go. (I also don't use U2 for centres!)


Why not l' U2 l' U2 F2 l' F2 r U2 r' U2 l2? It's a pure 2 edge swap lol


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 13, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Why not l' U2 l' U2 F2 l' F2 r U2 r' U2 l2? It's a pure 2 edge swap lol



That's what r U2 r' U2 r' U2 l U2 r' U2 r U2 F2 r2 F2 l' does. It's just not very fast if you don't want to mess up in execution and it's super inefficient.


----------



## Chree (Jan 14, 2016)

I'm competeing in 3BLD this weekend... which I haven't practiced in over 2 years.

Took my 3 days to finally get a success: 5:59.38

Well within striking distance of my PB, 5:04.50, set on 10/22/2013. Now I wish I never stopped.


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 15, 2016)

Yay! 4BLD PB with r2! 13:21.11 [8:04.03]

Beat my PB by 4 minutes!


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 17, 2016)

Yay 3BLD
1. 1:50.81 R2 U L2 U L2 D' R2 U L2 D U' F' R B F L' D' U L2 U2 F y2

DS XU PR XFTE (edges)
JNIL (corners)

visual memo for twisted pieces


----------



## ottozing (Jan 17, 2016)

PB for a solve using full comms, 2nd or 3rd best ever.

46.359 F2 D B2 U L2 D2 L2 B2 D R2 U' R U' R2 F L2 D2 F L B D2 

x M' U' L2 U M U' L2 U x'
R' U M' U' R U M U'
L' U' M' U L U' M U
L2 u M' u2 M' u L2
x' M2 U' R' U M2 U' R U x

D R D2 R U2 R' D2 R U2 R2 D'
U' R U R' D R U2 R' D' R U R' U
R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2


----------



## Iggy (Jan 17, 2016)

25.59 U' F2 L2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 L2 D2 B2 F' L' F2 D' B2 L2 B2 F2 D' R

PB, finally got a sub 26

I think this is my first PB that's sub my 26.19+2 from 2014 lol


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 17, 2016)

Iggy said:


> 25.59 U' F2 L2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 L2 D2 B2 F' L' F2 D' B2 L2 B2 F2 D' R
> 
> PB, finally got a sub 26
> 
> I think this is my first PB that's sub my 26.19+2 from 2014 lol


Nice! Did you move to the UK?


----------



## Iggy (Jan 17, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Nice! Did you move to the UK?



Thanks! Yeah I started studying here last week


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 17, 2016)

Wooo! 4BLD PB: 10:32.08 [6:32.73]. Fastest execution, but memo wasn't too fast.


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 18, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> Wooo! 4BLD PB: 10:32.08 [6:32.73]. Fastest execution, but memo wasn't too fast.


Nice. Are you going to Exeter?


----------



## Nameless (Jan 18, 2016)

I just learned blindfolded thanks to the tutorial on Cubing World. I got my first success a several hours ago with 7:25 and ten solves later my second success in 4:26.03 [2:17.59].


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 18, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> Nice. Are you going to Exeter?



Thanks, I will be going, time to finally get a success!


----------



## ottozing (Jan 18, 2016)

Finished full 3style last night. Doing a lot of cases for edges somewhat out of my ass, but I think all of my solutions are super close to speed optimal 

Next up is 4BLD or multi I guess...


----------



## biscuit (Jan 18, 2016)

Finally got a success on cam! TWC sucks at being an ISP though, so it still has 45 minutes left till it's uploaded (it's not even a high quality video...) I'll edit this post once it's uploaded



Spoiler


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 18, 2016)

Edges Blindfolded first success:

9:28.93 (memo: 7:41.46)

I think it was DN GL VW RK PC

now all I have to do is combine them


----------



## Iggy (Jan 18, 2016)

ottozing said:


> Finished full 3style last night. Doing a lot of cases for edges somewhat out of my ass, but I think all of my solutions are super close to speed optimal
> 
> Next up is 4BLD or multi I guess...



Nice. I think it's about time I get around to finishing it as well


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 18, 2016)

First Full 3x3 Blindfolded success!!!! (OP/OP)

13:20.6 (9:40.24)

Corner Memo: UI QW JK SX
Edge memo: JO HK TE WI GL QA

Scramble: U2 F2 L2 R2 U B2 D' F2 L2 R' F' U' F2 U B L F2 R' D2 R
Cube: Weilong

So happy!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 18, 2016)

yay a success on cam! (tips apprecieated )






description: 

Ok I guess, but I can do better. The pause at the end was really bad. This solve is with TuRBo edges and OP (old pochmann) corners, but I'm switching to 3-style corners soon (I used 1 commutator in this solve!).

1:45.42 R' F2 R B2 F2 R' B2 F2 R U' B' U2 R' B R2 F' D F L2 Rw2


----------



## biscuit (Jan 20, 2016)

Whoop! Spent the last hour or so learning M2. Just did my first actual corners only with it (I didn't look at all through the whole thing) and got it right! quite a bit slower than what I can do with OP, but that's to be expected.

EDIT: Two attempts, two successes! I'm liking it!


----------



## kake123 (Jan 20, 2016)

4BLD 7th success in 28min 30.95s (2nd sub30min so far)

memo: ~18min
execution: ~10min (centers execution slowest, any tips?)
parity: centers (yay!)


----------



## SpeedCuber71 (Jan 20, 2016)

BLD 2nd solve of the day and PB 
Damn easy solve. All pros please try it.

54.02 F2 R2 B2 U F2 U' L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L U F U2 B' R' F D' R B' Fw Uw2

_Memo_
Corners *TUBU*
Audio as TUBU (lol) and visually remembered *two twisted corners* so TUBU + 4 targets.
Edges *AFBG CKOP TL*
Audio as AFBuG CKOP TuL

M2/OP is what i use  .


----------



## asacuber (Jan 20, 2016)

2nd serious attempt for BLD (or at least probably) starting now!

1st success gogogo

Noooooo!!!!!

easy scramble but...

Time List:
1. DNF(18:11.48) B2 L2 D B2 D F2 D2 B2 D R2 F2 L F2 L U' B' L R U' B' R2 Rw Uw2


It was quite close tho


----------



## WayneMigraine (Jan 20, 2016)

Yay, I got my first 4bld success on video


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 20, 2016)

Yay! 4BLD PB!

9:37 [~4:40]

This is only my sixth success and my first sub 10.


----------



## willtri4 (Jan 23, 2016)

1. 1:59.73 R' F L2 U2 R2 F' L2 F R2 F' L2 F D' F U2 L' D R' F2 D' F' Rw2 Uw

Time isn't particularly fast, the notable part is that I used comms for 3/4 corner pairs.


----------



## willtri4 (Jan 23, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-22
avg of 5: 2:11.69

Time List:
1. 2:18.72 R' D2 R U2 F2 R2 U2 R' D2 U2 R2 D' U L' U' F' L2 U2 F' D2 Rw2 Uw2 
2. (1:45.13) R' F' B2 R2 F L D' L2 U B U2 R2 F R2 B' L2 F' D2 L' Rw2 Uw 
3. (DNF(2:34.20)[3 edges]) F L2 B D2 B' D2 R2 F' R2 B2 D2 U R B2 R' F' R D' L' B F' Fw' 
4. 2:16.63 B2 R2 B2 D2 F R2 F' D2 L2 U2 R F2 L' D' B2 F U2 F2 U' Uw' 
5. 1:59.73 R' F L2 U2 R2 F' L2 F R2 F' L2 F D' F U2 L' D R' F2 D' F' Rw2 Uw

Last solve used comms for 3/4 pairs


----------



## kake123 (Jan 23, 2016)

Amazing 3BLD session avg5 and first sub-3min avg5 and mean-of-5 today 
(used scrambles from TNoodleTimer FYI):

2min 40s
2min 58s
2min 47s
2min 41s
2min 32s


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jan 23, 2016)

3:16.48 3BLD single


----------



## Ollie (Jan 23, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> Yay! 4BLD PB!
> 
> 9:37 [~4:40]
> 
> This is only my sixth success and my first sub 10.



Hells yeah, congrats on your recent successes! Once solving big BLD clicks, you'll be breezing to sub-5.


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 23, 2016)

Ollie said:


> Hells yeah, congrats on your recent successes! Once solving big BLD clicks, you'll be breezing to sub-5.



Thanks! Sub 5 seems miles away! My memo can be a bit faster and varies quite a lot, but I think that my execution could definitely be better, so hopefully learning U2 or switching to comms will decrease my times.


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 23, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> Thanks! Sub 5 seems miles away! My memo can be a bit faster and varies quite a lot, but I think that my execution could definitely be better, so hopefully learning U2 or switching to comms will decrease my times.


What method do you use at the moment?


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 23, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> What method do you use at the moment?


OP/r2
And for centres...
Idk what it's called, but I'll call it the TDM method for now since I used it after he got his first success with it. Basically, the buffer is UBR and you setup to UFR without disturbing the pieces on the right half of the U layer (UF, UR, RU and UB wings and UFR and UBR corners) and do a T-perm but with all the Rs as Rws and undo setup. It is pretty inefficient and slow, but easy to learn.


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 23, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> OP/r2
> And for centres...
> Idk what it's called, but I'll call it the TDM method


I see, yeah you'll be way faster with U2 and it's easy to learn too. I'm about 11-12 mins with U2/r2/OP and trying to add a few centre comms. I think memo is my main problem though as that is taking me 6-7 mins. It takes me ages to memo centres.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 23, 2016)

Switched to 3-style corners!
(thanks Jay!)


----------



## Cale S (Jan 23, 2016)

Official 21/23 MBLD in 50:44 
overall pb

Mark got 24/24 NAR


----------



## Iggy (Jan 23, 2016)

Cale S said:


> Official 21/23 MBLD in 50:44
> overall pb
> 
> Mark got 24/24 NAR



Wat, gj to both of you! About time Mark got a NAR


----------



## Torch (Jan 23, 2016)

Cale S said:


> Official 21/23 MBLD in 50:44
> overall pb
> 
> Mark got 24/24 NAR




Please tell me the NAR reaction was both awesome and on video.


----------



## Berd (Jan 23, 2016)

Cale S said:


> Official 21/23 MBLD in 50:44
> overall pb
> 
> Mark got 24/24 NAR


Where have I heard Marks name before?


----------



## Cale S (Jan 23, 2016)

Torch said:


> Please tell me the NAR reaction was both awesome and on video.



Other people were still solving so quiet but cool-ish reaction, Chris Olson filmed him


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 24, 2016)

7:22.86, 2nd 3bld succes and much faster than the first.
Scramble: B2 D2 R D2 F2 R' D2 B2 L' R B F R' B F2 L' U' L R D


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 24, 2016)

4BLD PB! 8:23.99 with roughly 4:30 memo! My first 4 centre letters were VAIN, so that helped with memo since it was a 4 letter word and didn't require 2 letter pairs.


----------



## kake123 (Jan 24, 2016)

4BLD PB 22min 26.24s (9th success, finally sub-25minutes) 

My next goal is sub-20min, hopefully I can practice enough to get at least sub-18min before my comp in Feb. At most maybe try to be as fast as Hssandwich.

Scramble:
B2 Rw2 L' Fw U R2 L2 Rw Fw L' F Uw' L2 Fw' Rw' L D' B' Rw Fw2 Uw2 U R F2 Rw B2 Fw2 R2 Uw2 R2 D Fw L2 R2 B F R' L2 Fw F'


----------



## turtwig (Jan 24, 2016)

First MBLD success!
2/2 7:06.88+

Pretty easy memo

Also 2:14.26 3BLD single. Super easy scramble! There were 4 solved edges, only 1 twisted corner, no flipped edges, and no parity!


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 24, 2016)

kake123 said:


> 4BLD PB 22min 26.24s (9th success, finally sub-25minutes)
> 
> My next goal is sub-20min, hopefully I can practice enough to get at least sub-18min before my comp in Feb. At most maybe try to be as fast as Hssandwich.
> 
> ...



Haha, well done on your PB! You will find that you will improve very quickly if you do a couple of attempts per day. My PB was 17 minutes about a week ago.


----------



## porkynator (Jan 25, 2016)

Mean of 3: 26.35
1. 26.70 L' B2 F2 L D2 L F2 L' B2 R2 F2 D L F' U L F2 R U' F2 z'
2. 22.42 U2 B2 F2 L U2 R U2 F2 L' B2 R2 B' D' F U2 B R2 U2 L2 R U2 y
3. 29.93 B2 L' F' U D R' F U' F2 L' F' R2 L2 F D2 B U2 F' R2 B2 R2 z' y'

Reconstruction of the 22.42

y' //Memo (I scramble in my solving orientation)

x2 B' R U2 R' U' R U' R' L' U2 L U L' U L B
x' D' L U2 L' D L U2 L'
R2 D2 R U2 R' D2 R U2 R x'
U R D2 R' U' R D2 R'

y' R F' M F R' F' M' F
M U R' U' M' U R U'
x' z U' M' U2 M U'
x y' R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R
y z R2 U' M' U R2 U' M U


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 25, 2016)

4BLD PB, I didn't realise it was PB until about a minute after lol. 8:22.07, former PB was 8:22.99. I had a letter octuplet, so 4 letter pairs in one, which really helped the memo go faster. It was LEMANOBI, very helpful.


----------



## biscuit (Jan 26, 2016)

I've been learning M2, and just got a semi-success with M2! Edges were off by the two that swap for OP, because I had an odd number of corner targets left (needed to swap two corners). So yeah, got a M2 success in a full solve! Kinda stinks that the whole solve wasn't a success, but take the small victories


----------



## asacuber (Jan 26, 2016)

1:28.80 corners training wut


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 26, 2016)

1:46.76 "Real" Team BLD or BLD Team BLD with this guy 

What I mean is like following:
1. Sakari is blindfolded for the whole solve
2. I memo the cube
3. I give cube to Sakari and put down my own blindfold 
4. I speak out memo to him as he goes and he executes

The fact that we have different letter schemes and different buffer pieces made this a lot harder than necessary 

Is UWR Maskows and Jalochas 1:10 or has someone done better?


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 26, 2016)

I guess I'll put this here. 20:04.70[8:43.03] 7BLD

It's just a shame the memo was kinda slow and there was triple parity.


----------



## gizmozoom21 (Jan 26, 2016)

tseitsei said:


> Is UWR Maskows and Jalochas 1:10 or has someone done better?


Hari Anirudh and Sukant Koul of India have a sub1. Not sure what the time was. Also, they had a close low 40s DNF IIRC


----------



## Hari (Jan 27, 2016)

tseitsei said:


> 1:46.76 "Real" Team BLD or BLD Team BLD with this guy
> 
> What I mean is like following:
> 1. Sakari is blindfolded for the whole solve
> ...



Yeah me and Sukant did a 59 on cam.. It was lost due to memory card corrupted or some issue :/ We did have a 43 off by the last target as I forgot to speak it  We shared the same buffers though but had a slightly different edge lettering scheme. Corners were same. 

I reckon if Kabyanil and I tried it, we could easily sub 40 and maybe even sub30 as our buffers and lettering schemes are the same


----------



## ottozing (Jan 27, 2016)

32:43.375 4BLD first success 

Had to redo edge memo, but I'm still happy that I at least did it! Once I have this and 5BLD done officially, I can finally be a platinum member <3


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 27, 2016)

Hari said:


> Yeah me and Sukant did a 59 on cam.. It was lost due to memory card corrupted or some issue :/ We did have a 43 off by the last target as I forgot to speak it  We shared the same buffers though but had a slightly different edge lettering scheme. Corners were same.
> 
> I reckon if Kabyanil and I tried it, we could easily sub 40 and maybe even sub30 as our buffers and lettering schemes are the same


Yeah I thought that sub40 would be reasonably simple for 2 fast people who happen to have same letters/buffers...


----------



## kake123 (Jan 30, 2016)

20th success and finally a sub-20min 4BLD solve:

19min 48.04s

Basically did 4BLD solves more often a day and now I am noticing some improvements (thanks Hssandwich for the tip!!)


----------



## Iggy (Jan 30, 2016)

First 4BLD attempt in like a month, not only was it a success, it was actually a good solve lolwat

1. 2:33.30 L' F U2 Rw2 B' D L F2 Uw' B' Rw2 U' F' L' F2 L2 B R F Rw B U L U' R Rw2 L2 B' D' B Rw2 U' B2 R' L2 Uw2 B2 Uw B' Fw

Memo was about 56. Corner execution was messy so it should've been faster


----------



## porkynator (Jan 30, 2016)

Not bad
Average of 5: 29.19
1. (25.92) U2 L2 U2 F2 R' F' L2 U B D R' F2 U2 B2 R2 U2 R' U2 F2 L' B2 x2
2. 28.83 F U2 B R2 F' D2 F U2 R2 U2 F' L U' B2 R' D2 L' B' U' R F' x' y
3. 29.23 D2 B D2 F' D2 F U2 B D2 R2 U' F R B' U2 F R U B L2 D z' y'
4. (DNF(31.05)) R2 U2 B2 U2 R' F2 R' U2 L2 F2 R2 B' L R2 F D U' L' D U2 F x2 y2
5. 29.50 U2 F2 D' U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 U B U L2 D' B R2 D' L' F2 U2 x2 y2


----------



## bryson azzopard (Jan 31, 2016)

Starting to get back into big blind once again after like a 9-12 month break. Got a 4BLD of 6:59 (4:03) like 2 days ago now im going to start working on 5BLD, 6BLD, 7BLD then ill have to try 8BLD again also will have to work on my multi to add more cubes


----------



## SweetSolver (Jan 31, 2016)

bryson azzopard said:


> Starting to get back into big blind once again after like a 9-12 month break. Got a 4BLD of 6:59 (4:03) like 2 days ago now im going to start working on 5BLD, 6BLD, 7BLD then ill have to try 8BLD again also will have to work on my multi to add more cubes



Nice, good to hear. What are your 3BLD times like nowadays?


----------



## bryson azzopard (Jan 31, 2016)

Like 2:30-2:45


----------



## Cale S (Feb 3, 2016)

first 5BLD attempt on Yuxin and first attempt I started this year: 7:05.50 [~3:22]

time for some serious practice for comp in 3 weeks...

edit: WAT 5:08.99 [1:55] next attempt


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 3, 2016)

11:59.78 first 3BLD success EVER!


----------



## kake123 (Feb 3, 2016)

4BLD PB, 15min 28.48s

3BLD PB, 1min 28.xxs


----------



## kake123 (Feb 3, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> 11:59.78 first 3BLD success EVER!



Congrats, better than my first 3BLD success by 3 minutes (last September I think)


----------



## ottozing (Feb 3, 2016)

42.8x/54.xx/55.xx/1:05.xx are my PB 1/3/5/12 now, all of which I got over the last few days  Also started learning a letter pair list with 2 words per letter pair and have finished A through to F!


----------



## Berd (Feb 3, 2016)

ottozing said:


> 42.8x/54.xx/55.xx/1:05.xx are my PB 1/3/5/12 now, all of which I got over the last few days  Also started learning a letter pair list with 2 words per letter pair and have finished A through to F!


Nice! If you ever need a hand with letter pairs, I have a lot haha.


----------



## kake123 (Feb 3, 2016)

Berd said:


> Nice! If you ever need a hand with letter pairs, I have a lot haha.



Any tips for a M2/OP user who averages 2minutes mostly?

Specific question, what about multiple flipped edges and corners?


----------



## moralsh (Feb 3, 2016)

for twisted corners, you can orient 2 at a time with small setups and right hand sune + left hand sune

for flipped edges you can flip 2 at a time with 

(M' U)*4 U (M' U)*4

and 4 at a time with 

(M' U)*4 (M U)*4 

you can play a little with setups


----------



## kake123 (Feb 3, 2016)

moralsh said:


> for twisted corners, you can orient 2 at a time with small setups and right hand sune + left hand sune
> 
> for flipped edges you can flip 2 at a time with
> 
> ...



I haven't learnt the solving 4 flipped edges at a time yet (thks anyway)

Memo for many twisted edges and corners can be annoying though (any tips?)


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 3, 2016)

ottozing said:


> 42.8x/54.xx/55.xx/1:05.xx are my PB 1/3/5/12 now, all of which I got over the last few days  Also started learning a letter pair list with 2 words per letter pair and have finished A through to F!


wow, you're very ambitious with BLD atm  Gj


----------



## Roman (Feb 3, 2016)

Cale S said:


> first 5BLD attempt on Yuxin and first attempt I started this year: 7:05.50 [~3:22]
> 
> time for some serious practice for comp in 3 weeks...
> 
> edit: WAT 5:08.99 [1:55] next attempt



Wow nice. Why u r no sub-6 officially?


----------



## Cale S (Feb 3, 2016)

Roman said:


> Wow nice. Why u r no sub-6 officially?



because I'm slow and there's never comps around with 5BLD


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 3, 2016)

11:41 and 8:21.99 successes. Solves off by two to four pieces were common.

E: 9:10.38 success too.


----------



## Zdudel11 (Feb 3, 2016)

13x13 multi blind 50/50 10:13. 


Not really. 




Can't even 3x3.


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 3, 2016)

Berd said:


> Nice! If you ever need a hand with letter pairs, I have a lot haha.



I'm always interested in letter pair lists if you have one lying around? Alg lists too.


----------



## Hssandwich (Feb 4, 2016)

Wow! 5BLD first success! On the weekly competition as well, 30:09, so also my fastest attempt.  I'm so happy. I'm going to try to get a success in 2-5 BLD events in the weekly comp this week, only 3 and 4 to go!!


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Feb 4, 2016)

I did some 3BLD solves today, that's a good enough achievement for now. 1:55.21 AO5, no DNFs, and maybe I'll actually stick with this new memo system for long enough to get fast again, I'm hopeful.


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 4, 2016)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> I did some 3BLD solves today, that's a good enough achievement for now. 1:55.21 AO5, no DNFs, and maybe I'll actually stick with this new memo system for long enough to get fast again, I'm hopeful.



What system are you using?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Feb 5, 2016)

newtonbase said:


> What system are you using?



Kinda like letter pairs, but with some weird stuff. Once I've settled on an exact system, I'm planning to post to the random BLD thread with the history of all the methods and variations I've used over the years. Spoiler: I've noted down some details so far and apparently I'm on 'version' 7.1 just now. My last good BLD in comp (~8:30 5BLD) used version 4.1, so I've probably tried more stuff than anyone else.


----------



## Cale S (Feb 5, 2016)

first 5 attempts of 2016:

7:43.32, 7:05.50, 5:08.99, DNF (5:17), 5:35.23 = 6:48.02 5BLD avg5

edit: next solve 5:58.05, rolled to 6:12.93 avg5


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 5, 2016)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Kinda like letter pairs, but with some weird stuff. Once I've settled on an exact system, I'm planning to post to the random BLD thread with the history of all the methods and variations I've used over the years. Spoiler: I've noted down some details so far and apparently I'm on 'version' 7.1 just now. My last good BLD in comp (~8:30 5BLD) used version 4.1, so I've probably tried more stuff than anyone else.



I look forward to seeing it. I'm trying out sentences at the moment and I think it will be a huge improvement on what has gone before once I'm used to it.


----------



## biscuit (Feb 5, 2016)

Wasn't sure whether this should go in the accomplishments or failures thread. So I decided, be an optimist!

Just got a very, very close attempt with M2. Buffer and UF edges flipped. Would have been first success with M2 (although I haven't had many attempts) The time was 5:30.97, which is pretty good for me!


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 5, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Wasn't sure whether this should go in the accomplishments or failures thread. So I decided, be an optimist!
> 
> Just got a very, very close attempt with M2. Buffer and UF edges flipped. Would have been first success with M2 (although I haven't had many attempts) The time was 5:30.97, which is pretty good for me!



Looks like an accomplishment to me. Did you memo wrong orientation, miss it or forget to execute?


----------



## Berd (Feb 5, 2016)

I don't have a written up list, but if you're stuck on the odd one, I'll normally have a good one.


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 5, 2016)

Berd said:


> I don't have a written up list, but if you're stuck on the odd one, I'll normally have a good one.



There's nothing specific. I just like reading them for inspiration.


----------



## gateway cuber (Feb 5, 2016)

Heard this was the BLD accomplishment thread, I just got 47.31 the other day (BLD is my second favorite event, only to 5x5.)


----------



## ottozing (Feb 6, 2016)

Did a cool thing in a BLD solve

1:02.048 R2 B2 L2 U2 F D2 F R2 F2 R2 U2 L' U' R2 F' U B R' F D' U 

U2 M2 U R' U' M2 U R U
U L' U' L U M2 U' L' U L M2 U'
M U' L U M U' L' U M2
l' M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 l
u' U' R' U M' U' R U M u
D M' U M' U' M U M U' D'

U R D R' U R D' R' U2
U R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R U'
z' R U R' D2 R U' R' D2 z
R' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' R
x' R U R' U R U2 R' L' U' L U' L' U2 L 

Only reason I did it was because I forgot to swap UB and UL during memo and didn't realize until I saw the D layer 2 swap lol


----------



## kake123 (Feb 6, 2016)

4BLD PB 14min 3.86s!!

Scramble: F U2 Rw Uw2 R Rw' B' L2 Uw2 R' L' Fw' Uw2 R L Uw F' Fw2 R2 Rw' U Uw Fw2 F L2 R' Rw' B2 D L' F U' Rw Uw2 Rw2 U2 F2 R2 Uw D2


----------



## biscuit (Feb 6, 2016)

newtonbase said:


> Looks like an accomplishment to me. Did you memo wrong orientation, miss it or forget to execute?



I think it was execution. Didn't seem like a big enough mistake either way to go back and find the mistake.


----------



## Torch (Feb 6, 2016)

Mean of 3: 1:15.49
1. 1:05.77 F2 D2 L U D F2 U F L D L2 U' L2 U2 R2 D' L2 U' F2
2. 1:15.00 F' L2 B2 U2 F L2 R2 B2 D2 F' L2 R D' F R U' F L D' R2 D2
3. 1:25.70 F2 U2 R2 F2 D L2 F2 D U L2 U' B' F' D' F L B' L' U2 F2 

PB. I guess this bodes well for my competition?


----------



## gateway cuber (Feb 6, 2016)

kake123 said:


> 4BLD PB 14min 3.86s!!
> 
> Scramble: F U2 Rw Uw2 R Rw' B' L2 Uw2 R' L' Fw' Uw2 R L Uw F' Fw2 R2 Rw' U Uw Fw2 F L2 R' Rw' B2 D L' F U' Rw Uw2 Rw2 U2 F2 R2 Uw D2



Wow!! nice job, my brain doesn't have the memo capacity to do that.... I like 3BLD though.


----------



## gateway cuber (Feb 6, 2016)

Torch said:


> Mean of 3: 1:15.49
> 1. 1:05.77 F2 D2 L U D F2 U F L D L2 U' L2 U2 R2 D' L2 U' F2
> 2. 1:15.00 F' L2 B2 U2 F L2 R2 B2 D2 F' L2 R D' F R U' F L D' R2 D2
> 3. 1:25.70 F2 U2 R2 F2 D L2 F2 D U L2 U' B' F' D' F L B' L' U2 F2
> ...



I think that's pretty good, I'm only about 10-15 secs faster... It's all about being confident in your execution If you aren't you'll take it slowly if you are you'll move like it's a typical speedsolve.


----------



## porkynator (Feb 6, 2016)

Officila 3BLD PB: 26.94! It didn't change my position in the world ranking though.


----------



## Cale S (Feb 6, 2016)

http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/1369/events/16/rounds/1/results


----------



## Iggy (Feb 6, 2016)

Cale S said:


> http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/1369/events/16/rounds/1/results



Nice, vgj Sreeram!! I was wondering when the NAR single would be broken lol


----------



## gateway cuber (Feb 6, 2016)

porkynator said:


> Officila 3BLD PB: 26.94! It didn't change my position in the world ranking though.



Whoa! That's fast... my best is 47.31 and I thought I was fast, lol.


----------



## ottozing (Feb 6, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> Whoa! That's fast... my best is 47.31 and I thought I was fast, lol.



You're trying so hard to fake times I can't even


----------



## Keroma12 (Feb 7, 2016)

4BLD: 8:16.53 [4:52] in weekly comp

Completely unexpected, I was just trying to safely get my first mo3. Previous PB was 9:19.77.


----------



## ottozing (Feb 10, 2016)

Best on cam, and also probably my best solve in terms of thinkahead/number of targets and such (10/12 in Noah's metric I think)

49.193 D F2 L2 U F2 U' R2 F2 U B2 U2 B U' B2 R B' D2 U F2 L

[U' L' U , M2]
[R ; [U M' U' , R2]]
[U ; [u R' u' , M2]]
[x ; [M' , U' R' U]]
[U L2 U' , M']
[R2 U' ; [M' , U2]

[x' R U ; [R' D R , U2]]
[U2 R' x ; [R' D2 R , U]]
[F U ; [R D' R' , U]]
[R' , F L2 F']
[x ; [D2 , R U R']]

Will post shortly, maybe as a thread? Also have a 56/55 (depending on if I feel like editing or not) mo3 on cam to post.


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 11, 2016)

I can recall a 3BLD memo 7 hours later. This beats previous best by nearly 7 hours.


----------



## Cale S (Feb 12, 2016)

34.02 3BLD single with 9.xx memo

first 4BLD attempt in several months: 3:24.34


----------



## Hssandwich (Feb 12, 2016)

4BLD has been progressing a little slowly lately and I decided to learn U2 to help my execution times. First attempt with it = PB. 6:59.74
As far as I can remember, I only have one other 6, which was a DNF and was also 6:59.xx. So hopefully, this will be the dawn of a new era!


----------



## Ollie (Feb 12, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> 4BLD has been progressing a little slowly lately and I decided to learn U2 to help my execution times. First attempt with it = PB. 6:59.74
> As far as I can remember, I only have one other 6, which was a DNF and was also 6:59.xx. So hopefully, this will be the dawn of a new era!



Ah shi

Actually, good, and good luck to you! If you need algs and jazz then DM me


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 12, 2016)

8:05 First 4bld attempt success/attempt since my last comp where I got yet 3 more DNFs... Maybe I can improve my accuracy with some practise


----------



## Tao Yu (Feb 13, 2016)

23.65 R' B' L2 F2 R U' R' B' U R' U2 D2 F2 L2 B2 L' D2 B2 U2 R (6/10)

Been doing a little bit of BLD recently. Apparently, I'm still pretty good when it comes to easy scrambles... My DNF rate is still too high though...


----------



## porkynator (Feb 13, 2016)

Mean of 3: 25.69
1. 26.74 R2 U2 F2 U2 F' L2 B' F2 R2 D2 B R' F2 L' F2 D B' L2 R' F2 U2 z y'
2. 26.46 F2 R' D2 F2 L2 R F2 L U2 L2 U2 F' R2 B D L B2 F2 D2 R2 F' y
3. 23.86 L2 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 U F2 L D B' D U' B2 R' D U2 z' y2


----------



## BenBergen (Feb 13, 2016)

1:52.58, first 3bld sub-2! Much happy, so wow!
Edit: 1:45.48 now, very amaze


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 14, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-14
avg of 5: DNF

Time List:
1. 8:05.12 L2 Uw2 F' Rw' Fw U2 Rw U2 Uw' R Rw Uw' U2 Rw' B Fw2 R B' Uw B' Uw2 R' B2 D2 B2 Fw Rw F' Rw2 Uw' B U L F' B R' Fw2 L R' F 
2. (7:27.75) B' Fw2 D Fw U' B F R' Rw' B2 U2 R Fw D' F2 Fw' B L' U' Uw D2 F' U' Uw2 D2 Rw' Uw2 Fw F2 B' Rw' B' U' R2 D2 Rw2 F Rw' R Fw2 
3. 8:31.29 L2 D2 L2 U' Rw R L' D R2 Fw2 B2 F L' Rw2 Uw' D U R F' D' Rw U Uw F U F' L R2 Uw R Uw D F' Uw' R2 Rw' Fw' U' D Fw 
4. DNF(6:18.43)[3 wings] F' Rw' F' R B' U L2 Fw' Uw F2 L B2 Uw' R' L Fw2 R2 U' L' Uw Rw2 D2 L' F2 L D2 U2 L' U D' B Uw Rw' L' B2 L U2 F' R2 U2 
5. (DNF(5:57.33)) B' F U2 L2 D2 U2 Rw Fw2 Uw L U2 L2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw D' F Uw' Fw Uw L Rw2 B2 Rw' F B' Fw2 Rw F B' D Fw' Rw2 L2 F2 D2 F U Uw L

8:01 first ever 4bld mo3, missed the ao5 by 3 wings though... still pretty happy and my accuracy finally gets better


----------



## ottozing (Feb 15, 2016)

One sitting with very very minimal breaks 

stats: (hide)
number of times: 33/50
best time: 45.812
worst time: 1:39.651

current mo3: DNF (σ = 41.55)
best mo3: 51.716 (σ = 0.90)

current avg5: DNF (σ = 55.11)
best avg5: 52.659 (σ = 1.41)

current avg12: DNF (σ = 63.18)
best avg12: 1:05.039 (σ = 9.59)

current avg50: DNF (σ = 56.56)
best avg50: DNF (σ = 56.56)

session avg: DNF (σ = 56.56)
session mean: 1:04.848

PB mo3, avg5, and avg12. Missed PB single on the very first solve of the session/day by doing the very last cycle the wrong way around 



Spoiler: times and scrambles



Session mean: 1:04.848
1. (DNF(42.164)) B2 D2 F2 D2 B' L2 F' D2 B' R' D B L R2 D' L D2 B' D2 B2 
2. 1:09.879 R' B2 L2 D2 R B2 R' F2 R B2 R' B' F R' U' F' D' L2 B' D2 
3. 1:15.440 U2 B R2 B R2 B2 L2 R2 F' L2 F' D L2 R F2 L2 U L' R' B U 
4. 58.804 U D2 F2 D' B2 U L B U' L' D2 B D2 B2 R2 B L2 F' R2 L2 U2 
5. DNF(57.210) B2 U2 L2 F2 D2 L' F2 D2 L F2 L' D' L F' D' L R' F U L' 
6. DNF(1:17.300) R2 D F2 U B2 U' B2 U F2 L2 R2 B' L' U2 F' D L D2 R2 U R2 
7. (45.812) B' D2 R2 F' R2 B2 L2 R2 F' D2 U2 L B' L D L B L' D' R 
8. DNF(55.003) D B R2 D2 B' D R' L' F L' B D2 F' D2 L2 F2 D2 B' D2 F' R2 
9. 57.507 F D2 F' U2 L2 F L2 F' R2 B2 F' D' F R U' F' R2 U' B' L' F' 
10. DNF(1:27.227) D2 F2 D' R2 F2 R2 D B2 U' L2 D' R B D2 L B L D R U2 L 
11. 1:01.521 L2 D L2 B2 D2 R2 D B2 D' F2 U' F' D' L U B2 D' F' L F U 
12. DNF(1:29.857) D' L' U R' D L' B' R' B' D2 R U2 R B2 R' F2 R' F2 U2 R 
13. 1:14.429 L2 B' R2 D2 F D2 B D2 R2 U2 B2 L B' R D' L' B2 U L' U2 B' 
14. DNF(1:08.708) U' F2 R2 B2 F2 U F2 L2 D R2 D R B L' D F2 D2 R' F' L R' 
15. DNF(1:12.877) L2 U F2 D2 L2 U B2 U L2 B2 U2 R U B2 U' B' R' B2 R2 B' R2 
16. 1:39.651 U B2 F2 U R2 D L2 B2 U F2 U' R' B2 R2 F' U' B U F D 
17. 1:01.735 R2 B2 U2 F D2 B' R2 B' R2 D2 F' D' F R D B2 L' F' L' U' B2 
18. 55.553 F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 F' U2 L2 B' D2 L2 R B2 D' F' D2 B' L D U F 
19. 1:02.207 U2 B2 R2 F2 L' F2 U2 L' U2 R2 D2 F' U B2 D2 L' D' B R' D2 R' 
20. DNF(55.464) F2 U R2 U' L2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 R2 B' R2 F2 L' D' U B2 R' D' U 
21. 1:16.664 D2 B2 D2 B' L2 R2 U2 B' U2 F D U2 L B R U' R2 B2 D' B L 
22. (48.637) D' F' R F2 B R2 B2 R F' D2 L2 D2 R' D2 B2 R U2 L' D2 L 
23. 1:14.231 D2 R' B2 L B2 R B2 L2 F2 L2 R' F R D F2 L R2 B' U L2 
24. 1:12.783 R2 U' F2 D F2 D F2 U' B2 U' L' D2 U F2 R' U2 B L2 D F' 
25. 1:05.376 D F' L D2 L' F2 B' R' L2 B2 D F2 R2 F2 U F2 D' L2 U 
26. 1:16.079 U2 F' D2 F' L2 B' D2 U2 B2 U2 B D R F U R B' R' B R2 F 
27. 49.568 B2 F2 U F2 D' B2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D2 R' B2 R2 B L B U' R2 D2 U' 
28. 56.194 D2 B2 U' L2 U2 R2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 L F L' D R' F2 D L2 D' R 
29. DNF(1:19.889) L' D2 R2 B U D2 L' D' R' B U' R2 U L2 D' B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D' 
30. DNF(58.723) B2 L2 D' R2 D2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 R' F2 R U R D U F L' B 
31. DNF(1:14.895) R' D2 F2 L' F2 D2 R' U2 R' D2 L D B R' F D2 B D' L2 B' 
32. DNF(59.694) F2 D' L U2 F' R' L U R2 U2 R2 B2 R U2 D2 F2 L 
33. (46.190) D2 R B2 D2 L' F2 L' B2 L U2 R' F L U B' D' L2 B D F R 
34. DNF(1:35.214) F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 L' F2 U2 L' U2 B2 F' D2 R D2 U R' D B' U2 B' 
35. 1:24.495 R B' R' L2 U B R' F2 D2 F' U2 B R2 B' U2 R2 D2 
36. 57.245 U2 R2 B2 L' B2 D2 L2 U2 R' F2 U' R2 B' F' L U' B2 F R B 
37. 1:14.990 F2 D2 L2 R B2 R' U2 B2 R' B2 F' D2 R D' U' R2 F' R2 D R' 
38. 56.817 R2 D2 U B2 L2 D B2 U' B2 R2 B2 L D U' L R' D2 F' R B2 U2 
39. 1:12.099 D2 L2 D' L2 U L2 U L2 B2 L2 R D2 R2 B D U' R' U' R U2 
40. (DNF(59.523)) R2 F2 U2 R2 F D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 L2 R' U' L' U2 R B2 D' L F 
41. 1:24.194 F D2 L' U' L' B' R2 F2 R2 D F2 L2 B' L2 D2 B' U2 F' D2 F2 
42. 1:19.548 B' L' B' L' F R L D L' B' U' B2 U F2 B2 D R2 B2 R2 B2 U' 
43. 1:14.406 R2 B2 D' R' U' L D2 R2 F' R' U2 F2 L2 U2 B U2 F R2 F L2 F 
44. 54.020 F L' D2 L B L B D R F' D2 R2 B D2 B D2 R2 B' D2 R2 
45. 52.759 L F' D L2 F' D B' L F L' F2 L2 D2 L U2 F2 D2 F2 L' 
46. 51.191 R2 U2 F2 R2 D U L2 D' B2 F U2 B' L' D F D2 U' F2 L R' 
47. 51.199 R2 L U R' D F' B2 U' R B U2 L2 D2 R2 B U2 F L2 U2 B' 
48. 58.758 U' F' U F2 R' U D F U2 L F' R2 D2 F2 L2 B' D2 B2 U2 R2 U2 
49. DNF(1:16.402) F2 U' B2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D' L2 R' D2 B' D2 U' L2 F' L B' F' 
50. (DNF(49.744)) F2 R' U F' L B R B2 R' L2 D2 R2 F L2 B2 R2 B D2 B' L2


----------



## FakeMMAP (Feb 15, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5doiAjxsyI This is my first 4BLD success on camera!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 15, 2016)

asacuber said:


> MOOOOOM!
> I GOT A PB LOLWUT
> 5. (9.46) B2 D2 L' D2 R' B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U B U' R D L' D' R
> E:Oops posted in the wrong thread sorry


You know that you can delete your posts?


----------



## ottozing (Feb 16, 2016)

39.626 F2 D2 R F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 R' U2 L' B U' B' D' F' D R2 B2 R' D2

I wish I got my reaction on cam, that was tiiiight


----------



## Ollie (Feb 16, 2016)

asacuber said:


> I know but don't know how to.



Edit Post -> Select the 'Delete this post in the following manner:' tick box at the top and follow the instructions.



ottozing said:


> 39.626 F2 D2 R F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 R' U2 L' B U' B' D' F' D R2 B2 R' D2
> 
> I wish I got my reaction on cam, that was tiiiight



God daaaaamn son


----------



## Iggy (Feb 16, 2016)

ok wat, edges were super easy, first sub 25 

2. 24.02 U F' R2 D2 R B' L' U R2 B R' F2 R' B2 L U2 R' L2 F2 L B2


----------



## Iggy (Feb 16, 2016)

*2:00.23 4BLD WTFFFFF*

First attempt in a while, first scramble from the weekly comp. WHAT EVEN


----------



## Cale S (Feb 16, 2016)

Iggy said:


> *2:00.23 4BLD WTFFFFF*
> 
> First attempt in a while, first scramble from the weekly comp. WHAT EVEN



lol what


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 16, 2016)

Iggy said:


> *2:00.23 4BLD WTFFFFF*
> 
> First attempt in a while, first scramble from the weekly comp. WHAT EVEN



what in the world...

also just broke my 4bld PB by a minute:

5:09.73 R' B U2 R' F' U L2 Rw2 Fw2 B2 L' D2 Fw2 R Rw L' Uw' R L' Uw R B' L2 Uw' L2 Uw Fw2 R F Rw Uw2 F2 Rw' L R Fw2 B U Fw2 U2 

memo was 2:34 wtf, but after 8 centers targets I realised that I forgot to execute the 5+6th, so I had to undo 4 targets. Still a success and I am happy


----------



## Hssandwich (Feb 16, 2016)

Iggy said:


> *2:00.23 4BLD WTFFFFF*
> 
> First attempt in a while, first scramble from the weekly comp. WHAT EVEN



Just got my PB on that scramble too, what in the world...
6:08.07


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> Just got my PB on that scramble too, what in the world...
> 6:08.07


You improve too fast


----------



## Hssandwich (Feb 16, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> You improve too fast



I REALLY want a success at Exeter, I'll see if I can get the best first official success


----------



## Cale S (Feb 16, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> I REALLY want a success at Exeter, I'll see if I can get the best first official success



Needs to be at least 3:40


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> I REALLY want a success at Exeter, I'll see if I can get the best first official success


Good luck. My target is to halve my current official PB of 24 mins


----------



## Hssandwich (Feb 16, 2016)

Cale S said:


> Needs to be at least 3:40



I just need to think positively, right?



mark491952 said:


> My target is to halve my current official PB of 24 mins.



Good luck! You should be able to do that quite easily, what are you averaging now?


----------



## Iggy (Feb 16, 2016)

Cale S said:


> lol what





TheCoolMinxer said:


> what in the world...



My exact reaction lol

The other 2 solves were 3:05 and 3:18, 2:48 mo3 lol. They had a lot of pauses


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 17, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> Good luck! You should be able to do that quite easily, what are you averaging now?


Thanks - about 12, in the range 10-14 depending on how easily the memo sticks. I've had very little time to practice though. If I can get regular solves in between now and Exeter I should be able to improve quite quickly.


----------



## Cale S (Feb 17, 2016)

5BLD 

5:46.65 avg5
5:26.75 mo3

5:44.07, 5:07.09, 5:29.08, 6:06.79, DNF

will upload soon
comp this Saturday hypehypehype


----------



## Ollie (Feb 17, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> I REALLY want a success at Exeter, I'll see if I can get the best first official success



Sub 6:07.62 please


----------



## Hssandwich (Feb 17, 2016)

Ollie said:


> Sub 6:07.62 please



I'll try


----------



## penguinz7 (Feb 18, 2016)

9:24 4BLD on cam. Previous PB was 13:59. Centers were pretty easy though.


----------



## ottozing (Feb 18, 2016)

More accurate and faster than my avg50 from a few days ago!

stats: (hide)
number of times: 37/50
best time: 37.492
worst time: 1:35.195

current mo3: DNF (σ = 55.54)
best mo3: 52.780 (σ = 5.71)

current avg5: DNF (σ = 55.54)
best avg5: 56.572 (σ = 0.61)

current avg12: DNF (σ = 62.20)
best avg12: 1:03.272 (σ = 14.89)

current avg50: DNF (σ = 57.35)
best avg50: DNF (σ = 57.35)

session avg: DNF (σ = 57.35)
session mean: 1:01.624


----------



## h2f (Feb 18, 2016)

First ao12: 1:55.95

Time List:
2:03.48, 1:41.51, 2:43.89, (1:11.82), 2:16.37, 1:30.24, 1:39.23, 1:30.96, 1:46.47, (DNF(1:29.78)), 2:18.27, 1:49.00


----------



## Cale S (Feb 19, 2016)

25/26 MBLD in 52:13 [31:37] 

first sup-NAR, first attempt over 23 cubes
previous pb at home was 16/17 lol

attempting 26 at comp in 2 days


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 19, 2016)

Cale S said:


> 25/26 MBLD in 52:13 [31:37]
> 
> first sup-NAR, first attempt over 23 cubes
> previous pb at home was 16/17 lol
> ...



Very impressive. Good luck at the comp.


----------



## asacuber (Feb 19, 2016)

1:25.64 corners training wut


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 19, 2016)

Cale S said:


> 25/26 MBLD in 52:13 [31:37]
> 
> first sup-NAR, first attempt over 23 cubes
> previous pb at home was 16/17 lol
> ...


Nice and GL! But y not ~28? You have still 8 minutes left


----------



## Iggy (Feb 19, 2016)

Cale S said:


> 25/26 MBLD in 52:13 [31:37]
> 
> first sup-NAR, first attempt over 23 cubes
> previous pb at home was 16/17 lol
> ...



Wat, that speed. Nice and good luck!


----------



## Hssandwich (Feb 19, 2016)

I had a 4BLD solve yesterday with a 2:30 memo 0_o It was a DNF though...


----------



## TheoLyh (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi guys i want to learn how to solve a 3x3 blindfolded, but i dont know what method that would be smartest to start with ...
Its maybe the wrong thread but please help


----------



## penguinz7 (Feb 19, 2016)

TheoLyh said:


> Hi guys i want to learn how to solve a 3x3 blindfolded, but i dont know what method that would be smartest to start with ...
> Its maybe the wrong thread but please help



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRaf-dvamTE


----------



## Cale S (Feb 19, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Nice and GL! But y not ~28? You have still 8 minutes left



If I want to get NAR I only have 54 minutes

I might try 30 just for fun at home sometime, because that's how many cubes I have


----------



## porkynator (Feb 19, 2016)

Easy scramble, could have been sub-20

21.85 R2 B2 D2 L2 F' U2 B U2 F U2 F L B2 F2 U' L F' U' B2 D2 U 

[x' L': [L' D L, U2]]
[L2, D R' D']
[U': [U' R' U, L2]]

[z': [U' M U, L']]
[L' U': [M, U2]]
[z' R': [U' M U, R']]
[L, U' M' U]

Just 58 STM


----------



## Hssandwich (Feb 19, 2016)

Yay, 2-4 BLD relay, 19:39. First attempt and success.


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 19, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> Yay, 2-4 BLD relay, 19:39. First attempt and success.



Well done Harry. 

First ever attempts at multi tonight. 0/2 for the first attempt but then 2/2 in 13:58. It's surprising what you can learn from just a couple of goes.


----------



## Hssandwich (Feb 19, 2016)

newtonbase said:


> Well done Harry.
> 
> First ever attempts at multi tonight. 0/2 for the first attempt but then 2/2 in 13:58. It's surprising what you can learn from just a couple of goes.


Thanks! And well done on your multiblind attempts! You will find that it is very addictive


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 19, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> Thanks! And well done on your multiblind attempts! You will find that it is very addictive



I can believe that!


----------



## Iggy (Feb 19, 2016)

1. 2:27.22 U2 Fw' F' Uw D' R D2 Rw' B2 F2 D' R' Uw' Fw2 D U2 L2 Rw' F' D2 Fw' R' B2 D' U2 F' D L2 D2 Fw' R2 Fw' Rw U2 Rw F L D Fw R 
2. 2:20.65 L2 Fw2 R' D' R D' F2 D' Fw2 D2 R' B D2 F' B2 L Uw D' B' Uw2 Fw D Rw D' U R2 U2 L' Fw2 B' U' L Rw2 D' R' Fw2 Uw' B L B2

No break between the solves lolwat. The 2:20 is my 2nd best. Let's see how I do on the next solve

Edit:

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-19
avg of 5: 2:44.97

Time List:
1. 2:27.22 U2 Fw' F' Uw D' R D2 Rw' B2 F2 D' R' Uw' Fw2 D U2 L2 Rw' F' D2 Fw' R' B2 D' U2 F' D L2 D2 Fw' R2 Fw' Rw U2 Rw F L D Fw R 
2. (2:20.65) L2 Fw2 R' D' R D' F2 D' Fw2 D2 R' B D2 F' B2 L Uw D' B' Uw2 Fw D Rw D' U R2 U2 L' Fw2 B' U' L Rw2 D' R' Fw2 Uw' B L B2 
3. (DNF(2:47.68)) L' B U' R' Rw2 Uw' D F' Uw' U2 L D2 B2 Rw Uw Rw' F2 Rw2 L' Uw Fw2 F Uw2 L2 D' U Uw' L Rw U' Uw' R' F2 L Rw2 U2 Rw' B' D F 
4. 2:47.76 F2 B Rw' R' Uw2 Rw F' Rw Fw Rw U' Fw2 F2 L Fw2 Rw L2 Uw R2 Fw' U L2 Uw' Rw L2 R Uw Fw' Rw L D B2 R' Uw2 F2 Rw2 Fw' Uw' B' U2 
5. 2:59.91 Uw' R2 D' U2 Rw' D' Fw' F' Rw' Fw' Uw' R2 B L2 D B D' B' R' F' Rw F2 D' Rw Uw' U' B' D2 F R Uw2 Rw' U' B2 Fw2 Rw' D' L R' F2

Yay. I still pause though


----------



## CyanSandwich (Feb 20, 2016)

ottozing said:


> More accurate and faster than my avg50 from a few days ago!
> 
> stats: (hide)
> number of times: 37/50
> ...


Nice. I think you're faster than me now.



Cale S said:


> 25/26 MBLD in 52:13 [31:37]
> 
> first sup-NAR, first attempt over 23 cubes
> previous pb at home was 16/17 lol
> ...


Don't you like never practice MBLD? One less DNF and that's 2nd in the world lol. Nice job


----------



## willtri4 (Feb 20, 2016)

Yay 2:46.51 success with 3style. Still getting used to it. I think my times will start dropping pretty rapidly soon.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Feb 20, 2016)

finally did a got around to doing a MBLD attempt got 4/5 in 28:13.12 (20:00) I feel very accomplished by this result as my last attempt was a bit over 4 weeks ago and it was 4/5 in 39:20 (30:55) just to know in a month with doing lots of 4bld and some 5BLD+ attempts, finally changing to letter pairs for 3bld fully has helped so much and my fully attempt was faster then my memo alone on my last attempt. now to try more cubes and push myself a little.


----------



## ottozing (Feb 20, 2016)

Finished learning my letter pair list today with 2 words that function differently per letter pair 

Probably not completely optimal, but I've fixed a lot of bad letter pairs along the way and my corner memo's are generally quite coherent!


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 20, 2016)

MultiBLD NR, 6/6 in 44:10


----------



## Iggy (Feb 20, 2016)

32.49 3BLD mo3, vgj for me


----------



## ottozing (Feb 20, 2016)

5/5 Multibld in 20:00.107 (15ish min memo)

First multi attempt using

1. 2 cubes per room instead of one
2. Doing a final review on top of memo 2 review 2
3. Using my letter pair list

Something noteworthy is that I had to backtrack through my whole second cube from applying the wrong memo to it, so could've easily saved a few mins, but I'm still really happy with my first 100% accurate multi


----------



## h2f (Feb 20, 2016)

First sub-1 3bld: 59.77.


----------



## Cale S (Feb 20, 2016)

Official 6:20.83 5BLD NAR

lol


----------



## Ollie (Feb 20, 2016)

Cale S said:


> Official 6:20.83 5BLD NAR
> 
> lol



Not bad


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 20, 2016)

Cale S said:


> Official 6:20.83 5BLD NAR
> 
> lol


Nice! You improved your WR ranking 1 rank :^) all 3 attempts done already?


----------



## Cale S (Feb 20, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Nice! You improved your WR ranking 1 rank :^) all 3 attempts done already?



yep the 2nd was off by 2 centers and the 3rd had an accidental slice move 

starting 4BLD now


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 20, 2016)

Cale S said:


> yep the 2nd was off by 2 centers and the 3rd had an accidental slice move
> 
> starting 4BLD now



What were the times? And was it a slice move to solve the whole cube or a slice move during an alg?
anyway, GL for 4bld now


----------



## Cale S (Feb 20, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> What were the times? And was it a slice move to solve the whole cube or a slice move during an alg?
> anyway, GL for 4bld now



6:30 and 6:24, slice move in middle of an alg

In 4BLD I got a 3:27 and 3:13, still no official mean pls


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 20, 2016)

Cale S said:


> 6:30 and 6:24, slice move in middle of an alg
> 
> In 4BLD I got a 3:27 and 3:13, still no official mean pls


Still vgj!


----------



## h2f (Feb 20, 2016)

Nice, Cale. Congrats!


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 20, 2016)

Good luck in multi Cale.


----------



## Berd (Feb 20, 2016)

Cale S said:


> 6:30 and 6:24, slice move in middle of an alg
> 
> In 4BLD I got a 3:27 and 3:13, still no official mean pls


Nice job! No practice?


----------



## Cale S (Feb 20, 2016)

Official 44.40 3BLD mean with 42.21 single


----------



## Iggy (Feb 20, 2016)

Cale S said:


> Official 44.40 3BLD mean with 42.21 single



Sub me  Nice though!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 20, 2016)

first 3bld of the day, probably in my top5 of my fastest solves. Used an A9 comm aswell 

51.19 U' B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D' U' L2 R' B F' R' D L R2 D2 B R2


----------



## Cale S (Feb 20, 2016)

Official 22/26 MBLD in 53:xx, not pb 
Mark got 27/30

Official 35.69 3BLD single


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 21, 2016)

Cale S said:


> Official 22/26 MBLD in 53:xx, not pb
> Mark got 27/30
> 
> Official 35.69 3BLD single



A good comp for you overall despite not getting the multi result you were after. What happened with the 4 you missed?


----------



## porkynator (Feb 22, 2016)

A nice solve

23.44 B2 L U2 B2 R D2 L U2 F2 R' U R2 F U R' U2 B U' L2

x L' U L D L' U' L D' x'
L' D L U L' D' L U'
R D2 R' U R D2 R' U'
Lw U' R' D R U R' D'

U' M' U' R U M U' R' U
x' U M' U' R2 U M U' Lw2
B' Uw M Uw2 M Uw B
y' U' R U M' U2 M U R' U y
Lw' L' U M' U2 M U L Lw


----------



## ottozing (Feb 23, 2016)

8/9 in 38:46.253, dnf was because I bumped the cube into the wrong orientation 

anyway, since my memo method is now memo, review 2, then review in packs of 8, what do you think would be a good number to try next time if I want to get close to an hour?


----------



## h2f (Feb 23, 2016)

Lucky 13 next time?


----------



## ottozing (Feb 24, 2016)

Yay practice and stuff. only PB was single though but I also got a 40 and a 44 later in the session even though I usually don't get good singles after like my first 20 solves. 

number of times: 34/50
best time: 37.458
worst time: 1:20.644

current mo3: DNF (σ = 48.87)
best mo3: 53.592 (σ = 5.99)

current avg5: DNF (σ = 70.01)
best avg5: 57.461 (σ = 3.15)

current avg12: DNF (σ = 51.48)
best avg12: DNF (σ = 51.48)

current avg50: DNF (σ = 53.37)
best avg50: DNF (σ = 53.37)

session avg: DNF (σ = 53.37)
session mean: 1:00.344


----------



## kake123 (Feb 26, 2016)

Official 4BLD success in last weeks comp

15min 27s

Got 2nd place and this is my first podium in my first comp.

Couldn't collect my prize though because of fever.



guysensei1 said:


> MultiBLD NR, 6/6 in 44:10



Congrats on the NR:tu


----------



## kake123 (Feb 27, 2016)

Finally, a sub-14min 4BLD solve: 13min 21.78s (after 2 DNFs which were 12min+ and 13min+ respectively)


----------



## lejitcuber (Feb 27, 2016)

I am now actually getting successes in 3bld, and getting sub-2 with 3 DNF's out of my last 12 solves


----------



## willtri4 (Feb 29, 2016)

1st 5bld attempt! Over half the + centers solved, a few of the x centers, but a total mess beyond that. Calling it an accomplishment because I'm glad I got through it.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 29, 2016)

2nd best 3bld time, pure m2/op power!

50.383 F2 R2 U' F2 R2 D U F2 U R2 U2 R' D2 U' L2 R2 B U' R B2 L


----------



## porkynator (Mar 2, 2016)

28.88, 29.87, 28.20, 27.13, DNF, 26.71, 23.59, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 32.61, 27.04, 22.08
Mean of all successful solves: 27.35
Mean of 50% best solves: 26.23
Bad accuracy (9/14), but great times! I've even screwed up on the easiest scramble, the 23 should have been easily sub-20:

23.59 B2 L2 D2 L D2 F2 R D2 L R U2 B' R F2 U' R D' F2 D' R2 

[L' D L, U']
y' [L D' L', U]
[D, R U' R'] y

[R', F' M F]
[B U: M, U2]
x' [R': U' M U, R2] //nope
(little pause)
[R': U' M U, R2] //undo the crap
[R': U M' U', R2] x //that was it
[Lw L2 U: M, U2]
z [R2 U: M, U2]


----------



## ottozing (Mar 2, 2016)

Been a bit too lazy do go as far as an avg50 a day, but doing more deliberate practice instead seems to compensate.

stats: (hide)
number of times: 18/25
best time: 38.651
worst time: 1:11.802

current mo3: DNF (σ = 55.20)
best mo3: 44.125 (σ = 4.85)

current avg5: 55.902 (σ = 7.96)
best avg5: 44.125 (σ = 4.85)

current avg12: DNF (σ = 53.24)
best avg12: DNF (σ = 53.24)

session avg: DNF (σ = 45.44)
session mean: 48.815



Spoiler: Scrambles and times



Session average: DNF
1. (39.210) R' D2 B2 D2 L2 B2 R' U2 L F2 L' D L2 R U' L B' U B' L2 F' z' y'
2. DNF(1:11.682) B2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B2 D B2 D' L2 U R' B2 D R2 U' B' L U' F' U' x'
3. 40.877 L2 D2 B' R2 B' D2 R2 F L2 D' F' D2 L' R B' D R' U R2 B' y'
4. 49.706 B2 D' U2 B2 D L2 D' F2 R2 U R2 F L D B' R2 F R' F' R' U2 x y'
5. 41.793 U' R F2 B' U R' L F' U B' R2 B2 R2 D2 B R2 B' U2 D2 B x'
6. 44.822 R' F D' B R2 B U2 L F' L2 B2 U L2 U' F2 B2 U2 R2 U' B2 
7. (DNF(1:20.197)) U L' B2 R' F2 R2 D2 L' U R2 D2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F' U2 L2 D2 F2 x
8. DNF(1:04.388) D2 F2 U2 L2 B L2 U' D L D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B' U2 B' R2 x2 y
9. 53.062 U' R2 D' R2 D2 F2 U B2 U R2 U L F' U2 R2 F2 U' R F' R' z' y2
10. DNF(54.816) L2 R2 U2 R2 D L2 U' F2 L2 D U' B' L' D U R' B2 F U' B F x2 y'
11. 40.597 B2 U2 F D2 F' R2 B F D2 F2 D' R U R2 D B L B' U F' x y'
12. 58.447 B R2 D2 F' R2 F' D2 B2 D2 R2 D2 U F D U R U2 L' B U' F2 y
13. (DNF(59.839)) U F L' U L' F' R' F R2 F' B2 D2 B2 U2 D F2 D L2 D' R2 F2 x2 y'
14. 44.834 L B2 D2 L2 D2 L D2 B2 D2 F2 R F' L2 U B2 F D2 U' F2 R' x2 y
15. (38.651) D2 F2 D U2 B2 D L2 D R2 F2 R2 B L2 R' D2 L2 U R2 B2 U R y
16. 1:11.802 L2 B D2 B' L2 F' L2 F2 D2 B R2 U' F2 L D F R2 U2 F' U F x y
17. 51.925 U' R' L' U' D2 L' F U' D2 B' R2 F2 L2 U R2 D B2 R2 F2 U2 
18. 41.137 F2 L' B L F D R L D B' U2 F2 D L2 U' L2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 z y
19. 50.849 L U2 R D2 U2 F2 L' U2 R F2 L2 F R2 B' L F2 R' U F D2 z
20. DNF(47.903) D2 U2 B2 U2 B' L2 R2 D2 F L2 B D L R U R' F' D L R2 F x' y'
21. 52.580+ F' R2 B F D2 F' U2 R2 D2 F' U2 L' B U2 L2 U B R2 F2 R2 F x' y2
22. 50.144 U2 R2 B R2 D2 L2 B L2 D2 F2 U2 R D B F L D2 B2 R2 U' x' y
23. DNF(42.427) B D B U R' F' L U2 B' U L2 U2 L U2 F2 D2 B2 R F2 L z' y
24. 43.252 D' L2 D' B2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 D' B2 L' U' B' D' F2 R B' D L2 x2 y
25. 1:04.982 L2 D' F2 U R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D' L' R2 F U R' B U' R2 B R z y


----------



## kamilprzyb (Mar 4, 2016)

Maybe not everyone noticed, the blindfold race was restarted https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?26890-The-blindfold-race!/page193


----------



## biscuit (Mar 4, 2016)

Cale S said:


> 25/26 MBLD in 52:13 [31:37]
> 
> first sup-NAR, first attempt over 23 cubes
> previous pb at home was 16/17 lol
> ...



Nice!


----------



## Isaac Lai (Mar 5, 2016)

3:14.48 3BLD single with turbo edges


----------



## Cale S (Mar 5, 2016)

wtf Kaijun
http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/1406/events/19/rounds/1/results


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Mar 5, 2016)

Cale S said:


> wtf Kaijun
> http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/1406/events/19/rounds/1/results



yeah i saw this on facebook a few minutes ago! thats insane kaijun! 40 next?


----------



## the super cuber (Mar 5, 2016)

Some great 3bld solves today 

27.45 R' F2 L2 U2 L' U2 F2 L2 F2 R F U' L U' L2 D L' F2 L' F2 

27.60 F2 R2 F2 U2 F U2 F' L2 U2 F' D2 R' F2 D B R B2 L2 R F2 

28.07 B' L2 F R2 U2 F2 L2 F L' D B' F2 D L2 B' R U' L2


----------



## kake123 (Mar 5, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> 3:14.48 3BLD single with turbo edges



You switching to turbo/op?


----------



## kake123 (Mar 5, 2016)

GJ 4BLD session yesterday and got a PB

13min 10.37s
14min 36.09s
DNF (execution mistake, had to stop the solve immediately, figured that it would have been a sup-15min solve anyway)
12min 6.84s
*10min 16.27s*
12min 28.15s

13min 2.24s
13min 36.92s


----------



## bryson azzopard (Mar 6, 2016)

5bld 15:43.68 (9:45) pb!


----------



## Iggy (Mar 6, 2016)

25.63 3BLD AsR mean by Kaijun, so close to the WR

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1406&cat=16&rnd=2


----------



## h2f (Mar 6, 2016)

8:06.63 in 4bld with very slow execution - 3 or 4 weeks break matters. On cam...


----------



## porkynator (Mar 6, 2016)

Edges only avg12: 16.91 (memo+solve)
Corners only avg12: 11.61 (memo+solve)

What should I work on?


----------



## kake123 (Mar 6, 2016)

Another GJ 4BLD session,

14min 48.72s
12min 1.29s
*10min 1.30s*
12min 4.05s
13min 16.57s

DNFx2

*9min 43.44s* New PB!!!

DNF

*9min 54.24s*


----------



## kamilprzyb (Mar 6, 2016)

I have just finished my longest 3BLD session - 100 cubes 
solves: *81/100* mean: *1:06.39*
Number of sub 1:00 - 25
Number of sub 50 - 5
Fastest solve - *41.25*
Best Mo3 - *48.52*
Best Ao5 - *54.19*
Best Ao12 - *1:00.35* PB
Longest streak without a DNF - *13 cubes*

It was crazy, and I had to do 2 breaks
Will someone take a 100 cubes challenge?


----------



## Jacck (Mar 6, 2016)

*3 Megaminx blind in a row*

yesterday:
33:23,79+2=33:25,79, memo 17:30 min, pb https://youtu.be/YZ3BAbV7Lhs
34:22,90, memo 20 min https://youtu.be/i_qp0n1_DB8
today:
31:19,93+2=31:21,93, memo 16:00 min, new pb https://youtu.be/l_CSMzFOtzw

Last one could have been sub30, but I had to search a forgotten edge for three minutes. Anyway: Mo3=33:03,54.

(Next two attempts were DNF - again)


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 6, 2016)

2nd best 4bld, 2:47 memo. Used some basic center comms on this aswell (3 or 4) 

5:28.654 Rw' U' Rw U L Fw Uw2 L Rw U2 D' Uw L' D B U F' Uw' U' L' R2 F2 Rw' Uw Rw2 U Fw' L B' Fw2 Uw U2 Fw2 L Uw2 Fw' Uw R' Fw U2


----------



## Cale S (Mar 6, 2016)

Jacck said:


> yesterday:
> 33:23,79+2=33:25,79, memo 17:30 min, pb https://youtu.be/YZ3BAbV7Lhs
> 34:22,90, memo 20 min https://youtu.be/i_qp0n1_DB8
> today:
> ...



Very nice, almost certainly UWR mo3


----------



## kake123 (Mar 7, 2016)

3BLD PB single 1min 26s (using stackmat timer)

D2 B U2 R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R B2 F2 L U B2 U L2 D' L' F


----------



## kake123 (Mar 7, 2016)

4BLD PB avg5, 11:58.287

12min 19.58s
(11min 20.83s)
11min 54.18s
11min 41.10s
(12min 41.37s)


----------



## Jacck (Mar 7, 2016)

Cale S said:


> Very nice, almost certainly UWR mo3


Thank you, Cale! I tried to be fast, so it was very lucky. But UWR mo3?
Normally I would say that solving a Megaminx isn't that hard. But before I got my first megaminx blind success (and after my 7x7x7 blind success) there was only one official+unofficial Nemesis left for me in the world: You! So I can only tell: It is very hard, don't even try it!


----------



## ottozing (Mar 8, 2016)

Broke PB single 3 times today  Sub 30 soon plzz

33.535 U2 B' R F R2 U R2 B' L' U R U2 F2 U2 R' L D2 B2 L F2 L (6/10)

32.596 B2 F L2 F L2 D2 R2 F' L2 B' F2 U' B L' F' D F L2 B2 L2 (6'/8)

32.317 U2 F2 R' F2 L' U2 F2 U2 F2 R' B2 D B' R2 F2 D B R' B D F2 (6/10)

All pretty good scrambles


----------



## the super cuber (Mar 8, 2016)

Definitely one of my most surprising PBs 

3x3 BLD One handed in 53.23!! 

53.23 R D F' R L2 U D2 B U L' F2 U B2 U R2 F2 U2 L2 U2P

First sub 1, and first sub 1:10 too


----------



## Roman (Mar 8, 2016)

ottozing said:


> Broke PB single 3 times today  Sub 30 soon plzz
> 
> 33.535 U2 B' R F R2 U R2 B' L' U R U2 F2 U2 R' L D2 B2 L F2 L (6/10)
> 
> ...



Ok you're better than me at 3BLD now. Happy?


----------



## kake123 (Mar 8, 2016)

ottozing said:


> Broke PB single 3 times today  Sub 30 soon plzz
> 
> 33.535 U2 B' R F R2 U R2 B' L' U R U2 F2 U2 R' L D2 B2 L F2 L (6/10)
> 
> ...



Wow, congrats!

How long have you been seriously practising 3BLD?


----------



## Iggy (Mar 8, 2016)

ottozing said:


> Broke PB single 3 times today  Sub 30 soon plzz
> 
> 33.535 U2 B' R F R2 U R2 B' L' U R U2 F2 U2 R' L D2 B2 L F2 L (6/10)
> 
> ...



omg wat pls don't get faster than me
Also now your PB ties my official PB


----------



## Ollie (Mar 8, 2016)

First practice session since UKC, a few DNFs and slow solves, then this:

6:20.42, 5:55.02, 5:28.52 = 5:54.65 mo3, followed by a 5:02.77


----------



## ottozing (Mar 8, 2016)

kake123 said:


> Wow, congrats!
> 
> How long have you been seriously practising 3BLD?



Thanks  Started around late November last year and averaged like 2-3 mins then.


----------



## kake123 (Mar 9, 2016)

4BLD in 8min 42.64s (Sub-NR )

D2 Fw2 F2 Uw2 F' B' D' R' F' R Fw L2 R D B Rw' F Fw' Rw Fw' D F' U' F2 Rw' D' F' D' B' R' Rw2 Fw U' D L2 D Rw2 L2 Fw F'


----------



## oneshot (Mar 9, 2016)

Not anything important but I'm finally getting successes on corners. I consider it a success given my busy schedule and my slow tps...


----------



## bryson azzopard (Mar 9, 2016)

kake123 said:


> 4BLD in 8min 42.64s (Sub-NR )
> 
> D2 Fw2 F2 Uw2 F' B' D' R' F' R Fw L2 R D B Rw' F Fw' Rw Fw' D F' U' F2 Rw' D' F' D' B' R' Rw2 Fw U' D L2 D Rw2 L2 Fw F'



Time for 5bld now


----------



## tseitsei (Mar 9, 2016)

ottozing said:


> Thanks  Started around late November last year and averaged like 2-3 mins then.



Damn you improve quickly! :tu


----------



## Jacck (Mar 10, 2016)

*Megaminx blind: 30:09,02*

not a sub30, but at least a low 30:09 

memo 19:00 min with big problems, so I hurried through the exe.
video: https://youtu.be/pBEhwim-CSc
After my Mo3 I got two DNF, a 32:38,56, again 2 DNF and now this one.


----------



## h2f (Mar 10, 2016)

Awsome. 

patataj patataj patataj


----------



## ottozing (Mar 11, 2016)

Second ever 4BLD success on cam

18:05.968 R' r2 F' r' R2 U' r L2 u' D' r2 L' f U L2 B2 R u U2 L' R2 f2 R2 L D L2 D' U' u L' R r F2 r D' L2 f B2 D' u 

Looking forward to not sucking at this and actually being able to track pieces probably


----------



## Jacck (Mar 13, 2016)

*Megaminx blind 23:52,21*

Megaminx blind 23:52,21
memo 12 min
video: https://youtu.be/VjcmT32n1EM

Tried to speed up my memo (with success in the second attempt): Till now, normally I searched the position of a cubie by "locating" the centers on the megaminx, but today I memorized before the attempt the positions by the colors of the cubies. OK, my best memos were around 14 min. The exe could be faster, but I had a pair of top-centers, which is worst for my system and this pair took me 1 minute to solve.

Very nice, since I was a bit disappointed about yesterday: in the second attempt at the FMC Europe I forgot to write down an R, otherwise it I would be an average of 33,33.


----------



## the super cuber (Mar 13, 2016)

Yay first sub 25 3x3 Blindfolded PB Single 23.66!  

So happy with this!  

Didn't see memo but I'd estimated it at around 9, which means the execution was about 14 sec! for a 12/6 scramble

23.66 F2 U L' F2 B' D F2 U' F L B' R2 F' R2 U2 B' L2 F' L2 B'

Reconstruction:

Edges:
U M2 U' L U M2 U' L' 
L' U M2 U' L' U M2 U' L2 
M' U' R U M U' R' U 
M2 U R' U' M2 U R U' 
R2 U M' U' R2 U M U' 
M U2 M U2 M2

Corners:

y' U' R' D R U R' D' R y 
R' U R D R' U' R D' 
x' U L D' L' U' L D L' x

70 moves solution

also 30.18 PB ao5-
28.16, 30.18, 32.23, (27.90), (35.73) = 30.18 ao5


----------



## Jacck (Mar 13, 2016)

*Next attempt Megaminx blind*

Megaminx blind 26:46,62; second-pb
memo 15:30 min (with some problems)
video: https://youtu.be/mfSXcc_YpvU
Gives me a Mo2 of 25:19,42


----------



## Iggy (Mar 13, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> Yay first sub 25 3x3 Blindfolded PB Single 23.66!
> 
> So happy with this!
> 
> ...



Wat, dat avg5  nice!


----------



## ottozing (Mar 14, 2016)

Did a session while wearing earplugs and headphones with bar crowd noise playing through my computer at the loudest setting to help prepare for my comp this weekend. Looking at the times it isn't hard to pin point the moment where I got used to it 



Spoiler: times



Session average: DNF
1. (DNF(48.330)) D2 L2 F' R2 B' R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F D' R F' D U2 F' D2 z' y'
2. DNF(49.840) U2 B2 U' F2 R2 D F2 D' R2 U' F R2 U L' U2 R' U' F2 D2 U' B' z' y
3. DNF(51.590) U2 B2 U2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F2 D2 F' L R2 U R2 F' D B U' L2 x
4. 51.000 F2 L2 D' F2 D' F2 R2 D U F R2 U2 R' U' L U' R D B' D2 z' y'
5. DNF(55.810) U2 B D2 U2 F' L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 F' L' F2 R F' D U' B2 R' F R x2 y
6. 49.780 D F2 B' U2 D' R F' R2 D' R D2 F2 D2 R U2 L' U2 F2 B2 R2 z y
7. DNF(1:26.180) U' F' B' D' L' U B' L' B2 L U' R2 U B2 U' L2 D' B2 D L2 U2 x' y2
8. DNF(50.330) L2 R2 B' R2 F L2 B L2 D2 U2 B' D U F2 U' L' B2 U B' R' F' z' y2
9. DNF(2.400) L2 U' R2 B2 U B2 U B2 D' F2 D' B' L B2 D' F U2 L2 B2 R B' y2
10. (DNF(29.130)) L2 R2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 D' L2 F2 U' B D' U' F' R F' R2 D2 L z' y
11. DNF(50.770) L2 F2 U2 B' R2 D2 U2 B L2 B F' R F' L2 F2 D B' F' D U' B x' y
12. DNF(55.090) D' B2 R2 D' R2 U B2 L2 R2 D U' R B' D' B2 U' R2 D B' R2 F2 z'
13. 45.500 U' R2 U2 B2 U L2 U B2 U2 R2 F2 L F2 D' U2 F D U2 B' F2 U' x2 y2
14. DNF(53.960) B2 D2 B2 R' U2 B2 U2 F2 R F2 L' F L' D B R2 D U' R' B U x y2
15. DNF(51.080) R2 U2 L2 U B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D' B D2 B' L2 D F' L' D2 B' U z y
16. 1:26.530 D2 R' B2 D2 L R' D2 L U2 F2 R D F' U B R B2 L2 R U z y'
17. 52.020 R' L' B' L' U2 D' F' R' U' B U' R2 L2 D B2 D R2 U' F2 x' y2
18. DNF(1:14.720) L2 D F2 U' F2 D L2 R2 D B2 R D2 F' D' R' B2 U B' R D2 U y'
19. DNF(41.270) B' U R2 B2 U' L2 U R D R U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 B2 R F2 L2 x y2
20. DNF(1:06.220) L D2 L' F R U D2 R L' F B R2 F2 B' R2 U2 D2 F U2 D2 z
21. 50.660 B2 L' B2 L' U2 L' D2 L2 R' D2 R' B L D' F U' R F' U B L' x2 y'
22. 52.060 R L F U R2 U' R D' B' R U D2 B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U F2 R2 U x y
23. (38.160+) D F2 L2 D' R2 F2 U B2 R2 U2 F U' R' D2 U' R U2 F2 R U' z y
24. 48.720 U2 R2 F2 L2 B R2 B' D2 F U2 L B D' L' R' F' R2 F2 D R y
25. 43.520 U' R2 B2 D' R2 D' L2 B2 F2 D2 R' F' R U B2 D R' B' U' B U' x' y'
26. 53.310 U2 B' L2 D2 F' U2 F' L2 R2 B' L F' D U F L2 F2 D' R U' B z y'
27. DNF(48.630) R U2 L' F2 L' B2 R2 D2 F2 D2 R' D' F2 R' D2 B' F R B' L' B' z'
28. DNF(1:07.470) U R2 F2 D' B2 L2 D2 B2 D' L2 R' F L2 B2 D' U' B' F2 R2 U' R' x2 y
29. 1:07.590 F2 B2 U' R D2 B2 D' B D F' D B2 U B2 D2 R2 F2 U' F2 D2 x2 y'
30. (35.590) U2 B2 D R2 D R2 U B2 L2 B2 L2 R' F U F L2 B' L2 B' L2 D x



PS. The 29 was 3 edges off


----------



## the super cuber (Mar 14, 2016)

Iggy said:


> Wat, dat avg5  nice!



Thanks Ainesh!


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 14, 2016)

First 4BLD PB in what feels like quite a while, 6:01.53 [~2:40]
I think I need to work on my execution.


----------



## Goosly (Mar 14, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> First 4BLD PB in what feels like quite a while, 6:01.53 [~2:40]
> I think I need to work on my execution.



Yep. My memo is slower than yours, but my home PB is 5:35.
If you don't use commutators yet, learn a few easy ones for centers. If you don't use advanced r2 yet, learn it. You'll save a lot of moves with those 2.


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 14, 2016)

Goosly said:


> If you don't use commutators yet, learn a few easy ones for centers. If you don't use advanced r2 yet, learn it. You'll save a lot of moves with those 2.


I use advanced r2 but my wings still take twice as long as centres or corners simply because there are so many targets. Are there any essential comms to know for wings?


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 14, 2016)

Goosly said:


> Yep. My memo is slower than yours, but my home PB is 5:35.
> If you don't use commutators yet, learn a few easy ones for centers. If you don't use advanced r2 yet, learn it. You'll save a lot of moves with those 2.



I use advanced r2 when I remember to use it  The only centre comms that I use are for U layer targets that are adjacent to my buffer and for when I have 2 centres left. I'll give centre comms a go now. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## ottozing (Mar 15, 2016)

Edges only practice hot streak

15. 32.670 B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 R2 D F2 R2 F2 U' F' L' D' U F D2 U' B' F 
16. 24.995 D L2 F2 D' B2 R2 B2 U R2 D' B2 F R' D2 U2 L' R2 F D' L2 U 
17. 25.455 L2 D R2 U L2 U B2 R2 D' R2 B2 F' U2 L' B' R U L2 F L' D 
18. 39.196 L2 B2 R2 B2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 D2 U F' D' F' U2 L R' U F L' 
19. 45.604 R2 B2 U R2 D L2 B2 D U2 F2 U2 R' F' U' L' R' B2 F' U R' D' 
20. 30.800 B L' U F2 B2 D' F B' D B' R2 F U2 R2 U2 R2 L2 F U2 R2 
21. 38.273 B2 F2 R D2 B2 L R' B2 L2 F2 U2 F D' F R U B U L' F' 
22. 31.136 F' R' L F' D F B' R' U' L2 B D2 R2 D2 F U2 F' R2 L2 F2 
23. 33.046 L2 B' U2 B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F L R' F L D U' F' L U2 
24. (22.153) F2 U' B' R' U' R L' F U F' R2 U2 D2 F2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 L2 D 
25. 23.636 B2 D' U2 L2 U L2 B2 D U' L' D2 B R' F D' U2 B D F' 
26. 27.830 U2 B2 U2 L2 R2 B2 U2 F' D2 F' D U' L F' U' L2 R2 U R' F' 
27. 24.373 U F' R L' U D' F B' R' F2 U2 F2 B2 U' R2 L2 D' F2 L2 D' 
28. 24.130 F' B R' U2 D2 R D R L F2 U2 F' B D2 L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F 
29. 22.211 D' L2 R2 F2 L2 D B2 D' R2 B2 D' B' U' F' R2 B U L' U L2 D 
30. 26.568 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 D U L2 F2 D' U' F L' R' B' L' U L D2 B L 
31. 35.275 L2 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 D B2 F2 D' R2 F' L' R2 D R2 D2 U B' R' D' 
32. 24.440 U' F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D B2 R2 F2 U' F' L' B2 F2 R B2 F U 
33. 26.091 D' L' F R U D L U B U2 D2 R U2 D2 L' D2 B2 R F2 U2 
34. 36.371 D B2 D B2 F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U' R2 F' R U' F' D' B F2 L' D B 
35. 30.260 U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D F2 D B2 L2 U R' B L' B D F' U L' B' 
36. 32.696 D2 B2 L2 B2 F2 U2 B2 D F2 L2 F2 L R' F' U' B' L' R U R' 
37. 38.555 L2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U' L2 R D' L2 R' B F' D' F L U' 
38. (21.443) F2 L2 D U' R2 D2 U B2 R2 F2 L' D' B' D' R' U L F L 
39. 22.533 F L2 F2 U2 L2 B L2 R2 B' R2 U2 R' B2 U2 F' L R' D' R B'

EDIT: Messed up kinda but holy **** this felt pro

22.723 D2 F2 R2 F2 L' D2 U2 R U2 B2 R2 F' U L' D' U F L' B2 F 

z' y M' U M' U' M U M U' y' z
U M' U' M U2 M U M' U
U R2 U M' U' R2 U M U2
x' L2 U M U2 M' U L2


----------



## Iggy (Mar 15, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-15
avg of 12: 39.26

Time List:
1. 44.02 D L2 U' R2 B2 R2 D U F2 L2 U B' L2 R U2 B D R' D' U' B2 Rw 
2. 39.23 U2 F2 R2 F2 D B2 U' L B' R D' L D2 R2 D2 F2 R2 Rw' 
3. 37.27 U2 B L2 U2 L' U' D' B' L' D' L2 F2 B2 D2 L2 D2 R F2 R D2 L Rw Uw' 
4. 38.63 D F' B' R B L F2 D' L' B' R2 L2 F U2 F2 D2 R2 D2 F' L' Rw2 Uw' 
5. 36.87 L2 R2 F2 D2 U2 B D2 B' U2 L2 F D U' B' R2 F' R' F2 L' B U2 Rw' Uw 
6. 38.67 L' D U2 L2 F2 D' B2 U R2 B2 F' D R B U' R2 D' F L2 Rw Uw2 
7. 44.59 F2 B U2 D2 L D R2 B' R B2 R2 U2 L F2 R F2 L D2 B' Fw' Uw' 
8. 41.07 D2 F2 L2 D B' U2 R' B L U' B U2 R2 F' U2 R2 D2 B D2 F2 Fw' 
9. 36.84 D' U2 R2 B' L2 F' R2 D2 B2 D2 F U B U2 B2 R B2 D2 U' F Fw Uw2 
10. 35.40 U L2 F2 D2 U2 B' D2 B' U2 B U2 F' R' B2 U2 L2 U F' L2 U Rw2 Uw2 
11. (DNF(1:59.70)) L2 U2 B' L2 U2 F' D2 B' F2 L2 U' L F D2 L' U2 F' D' L2 Fw' 
12. (31.37) U2 D' R F2 U' B L' D F L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 R Fw Uw2

Took me so damn long before I finally got a sub 40 avg12


----------



## the super cuber (Mar 15, 2016)

Iggy said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-15
> avg of 12: 39.26
> 
> 
> Took me so damn long before I finally got a sub 40 avg12



Nice!


----------



## Iggy (Mar 15, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> Nice!



Thanks Shivam!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willtri4 (Mar 15, 2016)

Decided to give 3style corners another shot. Got an almost ao12 corners only:

58.19, 59.72, 43.27, 53.54, 50.63, 45.54, 1:16.32, DNF(49.62), (39.50), 40.55, (DNF(50.04)), 41.60


----------



## SpeedCuber71 (Mar 17, 2016)

PB mo3 on cam! 
M2/OP !


----------



## turtwig (Mar 18, 2016)

1:37.56 Single and 2:12.70 mo3 for 3BLD! I just got earplugs and headphones and they're really nice.


----------



## ottozing (Mar 19, 2016)

Official 38.35! If I recall correctly the scramble had parity and a twisted corner but I don't remember exactly...
Either way, pretty nice way to break the one min barrier in comp if you ask me


----------



## Roman (Mar 19, 2016)

ottozing said:


> Official 38.35! If I recall correctly the scramble had parity and a twisted corner but I don't remember exactly...
> Either way, pretty nice way to break the one min barrier in comp if you ask me



Nice! Keep going!


----------



## rishirs321 (Mar 19, 2016)

Roman said:


> Nice! Keep going!



You're awesome! I saw your video where you solve a 3x3 blindfolded while riding a BMX backwards!


----------



## h2f (Mar 20, 2016)

5bld - 19:58.89. On cam. Safe memo 12:00 (could be 9).


----------



## Ollie (Mar 20, 2016)

No-one cares because 2x2x2 single, but this solution:

24.39 - B2 D L2 R2 D B2 U B2 D L2 D2 F' U2 R2 D' L2 B2 L' U' B' U' 



Spoiler: Solution



x y [memo]

[U' R' U, L2]
[x: [L, U R2 U']]
[D, R U' R']
U2 R U2 R' U2 R' U' R U R U' R' U2 R' U2 R U

[U' M2 U, R']
x' U2 M U R2 U' M' U R2 U x
y' M u2 M u2
z' U2 M' U' M' U' M' U' M U' M' U' M' U' M' U' M U


----------



## Cale S (Mar 21, 2016)

YEEESSSSS

5BLD - 4:34.55 [1:45]

on cam, I'll upload a thread soon


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Mar 21, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## willtri4 (Mar 21, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-20
avg of 5: 1:57.38

Time List:
1. 1:57.55 F U2 L B R' L2 U' R B' L U2 R L B2 L' D2 F2 U2 B2 R2 Fw' Uw2 
2. 1:50.84 L2 B L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 U2 F' L2 F' D' R2 U2 B L' R' U L B' L Rw' 
3. 2:03.74 D' B' R2 B' F2 L2 F' U2 R2 D2 L2 F' R F' D F2 U B2 F2 U2 Rw' Uw2 
4. (1:45.16) R2 F2 R D2 R D2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D2 F L' D2 B D' B2 D U' B2 Fw Uw' 
5. (2:17.11) R' D2 F D' B R2 F' U' D L U B2 R2 L2 U F2 D F2 D F2 R2 Uw'

First sub-2 ao5 yay
3style is starting to click. Thinkahead still needs a lot of work though


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 21, 2016)

Just did a 4BLD, I realised as I was halfway through wings that I had memoed the wrong target, so I had to redo the memo, or so I thought... When I shot to the correct target, only 5 extra targets had to be added to fix the problem, the last of which was on the same "edge" as it. I didn't want to re-memo the whole lot after this because it was early in my memo and with r2 you have special cases and this extra target would make all of the special targets wrong and give me parity. What I did was miss out the last target to leave that "edge" solvable by OLL parity so I could do it later, and the solve was a success!


----------



## Ollie (Mar 22, 2016)

4:58.19[2:05] - U' r U d2 R' D2 b' f2 r b2 D' L' l f2 r2 U2 f2 R' B u' B2 R' B U' d D' R F' D f' d U2 f F2 B2 U u b' f D' R U2 D2 L2 U2 l2 F f' B' u R' D2 d' b' f' d U2 b d' R'



Spoiler



still trying to remember all of my algs


----------



## bryson azzopard (Mar 22, 2016)

Ollie said:


> 4:58.19[2:05] - U' r U d2 R' D2 b' f2 r b2 D' L' l f2 r2 U2 f2 R' B u' B2 R' B U' d D' R F' D f' d U2 f F2 B2 U u b' f D' R U2 D2 L2 U2 l2 F f' B' u R' D2 d' b' f' d U2 b d' R'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes ollie!!! Good to see your getting back to where you were!!


----------



## ottozing (Mar 22, 2016)

12:38.592 4BLD PB

Getting the hang of using audio centers with a floating buffer! Now I just need to figure out how I'm going to memo wings and corners in a speedy way (Doing both with roman rooms and review = no me gusta)


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 22, 2016)

ottozing said:


> Now I just need to figure out how I'm going to memo wings and corners in a speedy way (Doing both with roman rooms and review = no me gusta)



When I started 'speedsolving' 4BLD I used Roman rooms, but as I got faster and my memo times decreased, I didn't seem to use them anymore. I memo similarly to 3BLD, I just use a combination of images and sentences for all three piece types. This allows for little reviewing and it seems to work. 
My order is: memo centres, corners, wings. Execute wings, centres, corners. I average about 7 mins with roughly 2:40 memo.
I hope this helps.


----------



## Meneghetti (Mar 23, 2016)

3BLD

number of times: 51/80
best time: 30.87
worst time: 1:16.25

best mo3: 34.98 (σ = 3.59)
best avg5: 36.06 (σ = 1.75)
best avg12: 38.97 (σ = 5.04)


Spoiler



1. 34.77[12.45] B2 D L B2 D' F' U2 B2 R' B' U D2 B2 D F2 D' R2 F2 U F2 
2. 1:15.79[16.99] L2 D B2 F2 R2 F2 D' U2 R2 U' B' D B2 F' D' L' F L R' F2 L' 
3. 35.20[12.42] D L2 U R2 L2 D L' D2 B U2 L2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 R2 D2 
4. 41.17[16.54] R2 D2 B' F2 D2 U2 L2 B' R2 D2 F U' R' B D2 L B U L F' U2 
5. DNF(1:02.79)[17.15] R' F2 U2 R' B2 R2 U2 F2 L B2 R' D R B2 U F2 L B' F2 R F 
6. DNF(1:21.61)[19.90] L2 U' R2 D' L2 D R2 B2 D' F' L2 D R' U L2 F' L' F2 L' U' 
7. 48.43[16.66] U2 F U2 F' R2 F D2 B2 U2 L2 D L2 R' D2 L2 U L' F' L U2 
8. 56.99[27.99] B' U2 B2 U2 L2 R2 B U2 B' R2 F L' F2 U L F R F' L R' 
9. DNF(38.26)[14.67] R' F2 L' U2 R2 D2 B2 L' F2 R F2 D F R B L U F2 D' B' R 
10. 43.08[19.58] F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F D2 B D2 U2 R' F' L F2 D' R2 B' R2 U' F U2 
11. 49.18[20.06] R2 U L2 U' R2 D2 U' L2 F2 R2 U' B R2 D R F2 R2 B' L D' B' 
12. 39.04[14.43] F' U R' L B R U2 B R' U2 R2 F2 D R2 U F2 U D2 R2 L2 
13. 35.35[13.43] R2 B2 D' R2 U F2 D2 U F2 U2 F2 R' D2 F U F U' B L' F U2 
14. DNF(37.22)[14.04] F2 B2 L2 F' D' B' L' B2 R' F2 D2 B2 D2 B D2 R2 B' R2 F R2 
15. DNF(55.89)[28.79] L2 D2 B F D2 B' L2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U' B' L' U' B' U B' L2 D' 
16. 59.94[13.86] R2 B2 U L2 F2 U' L2 U R2 D' L2 F R D2 B2 F R U' R' F2 R2 
17. DNF(35.08)[12.48] B2 F2 U' L2 D F2 L2 R2 D B2 D2 B U R' B F2 D' U R' F2 L2 
18. 38.39[14.25] L F2 L D2 B2 R F2 U2 L2 D2 L D' U' L' D B' U B' L2 D2 
19. (31.16[11.24]) D2 F U2 B D2 B F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 L' B F R' D' F2 D U' F' U2 
20. DNF(50.40)[22.47] F2 R2 D' F U2 R F2 R2 L U' F2 B2 U2 R2 U' B2 D F2 R2 D 
21. DNF(53.11)[22.86] F' R2 B D2 F2 U2 B U2 B' L2 D2 L' R' F' L' D' F2 L U2 F' U' 
22. 1:01.04[29.84] U2 D R' L B' L2 F R D' B D' B2 L2 U' F2 D' B2 D2 L2 F2 U 
23. (32.24[13.28]) F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R D2 F2 R2 F2 L2 B L' R B D R2 D2 R' F' D 
24. DNF(51.98)[13.31] U' L F D' B' D L D' R2 F' D2 R' U2 R F2 B2 R' L2 U2 L' D2 
25. DNF(50.86)[12.44] F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 F D' B' F2 D' F2 L' D' B U2 
26. DNF(32.55)[10.67] D2 R2 F' R2 U2 R2 B L2 F R2 F D L' F' D2 U' B' R' B L2 
27. 42.61[13.62] U2 L2 U B2 F2 U B2 D B2 F2 U' L U' B' L D2 F2 L2 D B U' 
28. 34.11[12.43] F D2 L B2 U' L2 F2 R B R L' B2 U2 L' F2 D2 L D2 B2 D2 
29. 43.01[24.37] L' U' R' D' F' R F2 U R F2 U2 R2 L2 U L2 U D L2 B2 U' 
30. 39.67[14.47] U L2 B2 U' L2 R2 U2 R2 U' L2 F2 L' D L2 B2 L' U F D2 R F' 
31. (DNF(32.79)[11.24]) U' B2 L2 B2 U R2 D R2 D' L2 R2 F' D2 U' L R' U B L U2 L2 
32. 53.37[28.50] D2 U2 R2 B D2 R2 F2 U2 B L2 B' R' D B' U' L' R' D' B2 F 
33. DNF(39.56)[12.45] F U2 B U2 L2 F R2 B F2 R' F2 D2 B2 D' L' U2 R B2 D2 
34. DNF(37.69)[18.30] L2 B U2 L2 B2 F' R2 B' F2 L2 R2 D' R' B' L R' F D' R2 F L 
35. 41.02[11.78] R2 B' L2 D2 U2 F D2 B2 U2 B U' F2 R D2 R2 F L' D F 
36. 37.72[11.68] B2 U2 B2 U' B2 D' L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 B' L F' L2 U2 R F2 D' B' D 
37. DNF(1:25.68)[17.13] R2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 D' R2 B2 D R' B' L' B2 D' L' U' L2 F2 U2 L2 
38. DNF(39.73)[13.11] R2 U L2 D F2 U R2 U' L2 D2 B R F2 D L' U F' U' L' R' 
39. 45.49[20.63] B2 U R2 B2 U2 B2 D2 R2 U' L2 B2 R F D F R B' U2 B U' 
40. 40.77[14.72] R B2 D2 B' D R' U2 R2 D' F' U2 L2 U B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U' F2 D' 
41. (DNF(37.82)[11.19]) B2 R2 U' R2 U B2 D F2 L2 F2 L2 F D2 U' L2 F L' B U R' F 
42. DNF(47.41)[24.04] L2 B2 L2 D U' L2 B2 U' L2 U2 F L B F L2 R' U R' F L' U' 
43. DNF(34.91)[14.09] R2 U F2 L2 F2 D B2 D2 U F2 U2 R B D' F' D2 R U' R2 D2 U' 
44. (31.24[11.28]) D2 F2 D U R2 U R2 F2 U B2 R2 B' R F2 U2 F D2 L2 B2 D R2 
45. 54.63[12.11] U L2 B2 L2 R2 D2 F2 U R2 U' B D B R2 B' D L2 R' F' D' U 
46. 32.33[12.26] L D2 R' B2 F2 D2 F2 L D2 U2 L' U L' B' D2 L' B2 R2 B R' F' 
47. DNF(1:08.84)[14.56] B L' B' D' R' L' F U F2 R' D2 L2 D' R2 L2 F2 L2 U B2 D' B2 
48. DNF(45.64)[25.52] U2 B2 U2 R D2 F2 R2 B2 L' B2 L U' B L' F D' R2 B2 U B2 L' 
49. (DNF(1:54.39)[43.08]) R2 D2 B R2 B2 D2 U2 R2 F' U2 R' D2 F' D' B L2 U' L2 D R2 U 
50. 33.39[11.76] D2 R2 B2 U2 R' U2 L B2 F2 L2 D' L2 R' D F' U R U2 B2 U2 
51. 33.78[15.27] U R2 B2 F2 D R2 F2 D' F2 D2 B2 R' F2 D U' R B' F2 L2 B U' 
52. DNF(40.01)[13.69] L F L' D R' F2 D2 F U2 B R2 F2 D F2 D2 F2 L2 U2 D L2 D 
53. 56.50[11.82] R D' F R2 U' B' L D' B2 R' B2 R' U2 L B2 R' F2 R' F2 
54. 39.82[16.38] U B' D2 F2 R2 B2 L' U F' R L U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D2 R' B2 R 
55. 51.28[11.21] L2 D' U' L2 B2 L2 D' L2 B2 D F U L' R' D' R' D2 U' R 
56. 35.62[11.88] L2 F2 L' F2 L' U2 B2 R' B2 R D U2 B U B2 R' D' L' R2 
57. 36.19[12.53] U F' U2 R' U2 F L2 B R' F R2 U2 F2 U2 D' R2 B2 R2 F2 U' R2 
58. 33.71[13.50] D2 U2 R D2 B2 D2 R B2 R D2 R F R' U' F' L D' U' B' L R 
59. DNF(50.22)[12.71] B2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' B L' B R' B' D R2 F D' F2 
60. DNF(37.42)[11.87] B L' D L D' R' F R F R2 F2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 D L2 U 
61. DNF(45.53)[11.68] F R2 B' L2 B' L2 D2 F' R2 U2 R2 D F' L U2 B' F2 D L U2 B' 
62. DNF(1:01.65)[13.85] B2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D R2 D L2 D F U2 B D' R F' U R2 F U' B 
63. 47.07[15.65] F2 D R D R2 L' D' F2 D' R' B L2 U2 R2 B U2 R2 F' B2 R2 F 
64. 34.11[11.81] F' L2 U B' U2 D2 L' F R L2 D F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F' U2 F' R2 F' 
65. 35.30[11.50] U2 F2 D' F2 U R2 F2 U B2 F2 L2 F L R2 U2 B2 R' D' R D2 B2 
66. 41.21[13.15] D F2 U' B2 R2 B2 U' L2 D' F2 L2 B R2 B' D' U' F L' B R2 F2 
67. 36.28[11.55] U2 F L2 D2 L2 B' R2 F' D2 F L' B2 D R' U B L2 D F2 
68. 45.24[14.19] U' R2 U F2 U' L2 R2 F2 D' F2 U' B L R2 D2 R U' B U' R' U' 
69. 40.29[12.95] F B U' L U R' D F' D2 L U R2 B2 L2 B2 U' L2 D' L2 D2 L2 
70. 34.00[12.34] L2 F2 U R2 D' L2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U' B' D2 F2 R2 U B2 L' U R D' 
71. 49.24[14.43] F2 D2 L2 R' D2 B2 R F2 R2 B2 U2 B' R2 F U B2 U2 B D' L' U 
72. DNF(47.53)[16.03] F U D2 L F B L2 U2 L2 D' R' B2 D2 L U2 R F2 R B2 R' D2 
73. (30.87[12.02]) F2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 R2 B2 U B2 U F' U L' U L' D B' F2 L 
74. 37.53[18.53] R2 B' D F D' F2 U2 R U' F' L2 U2 R' U2 R B2 R' B2 D2 F2 L 
75. 36.53[17.34] D2 L2 D2 B2 D2 F2 R F2 D2 R2 D' B' U' F U L R' D' U' F' 
76. 44.78[18.72] U F2 D' L2 U' B2 U F2 U2 R2 D' R' D' L' U' L B' R F' L U' 
77. 34.12[12.29] B2 R U2 R B2 R B2 D2 R' U2 L' U R D' B L D U F' L R' 
78. 1:16.25[16.16] R2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D U B' L F R' D B' L F' U2 R' 
79. 1:05.04[18.66] D' F B U L2 F2 R2 B L' U2 R2 D2 R2 F' D2 B' D2 R2 D2 F2 
80. (DNF(32.05)[10.95]) L2 U2 B2 R2 U R2 F2 L2 U' L2 D' F L' F2 U2 R2 D2 L' F' R2 U2


----------



## ottozing (Mar 24, 2016)

PB 1/3/5 going into this ttw session was like 32/40/43

56.15	L2 F B2 D L2 U' R2 B' F D2 F L2 B F' R2 B D F2 R B D' F' L F2 D'
30.65	R U D' B2 U R U' F' B R2 D2 L' B2 U L U' R F R F' R' L' F2 L2 B2
30.05	B' D' L2 D2 R' F B2 R2 D2 B F R B2 R' D' F' B2 D F2 L2 D2 R2 F' D' F'
53.87	F' B' D2 L B' D' F2 B2 D2 L F2 L2 D' R2 F2 D' F' L' B2 L U D2 B R U'
33.04	U L R' D2 U2 R L F2 L U2 B2 L2 B F' L' U' F2 B L U F2 B' R2 L' D

Holy hell


----------



## SweetSolver (Mar 24, 2016)

ottozing said:


> PB 1/3/5 going into this ttw session was like 32/40/43
> 
> 56.15	L2 F B2 D L2 U' R2 B' F D2 F L2 B F' R2 B D F2 R B D' F' L F2 D'
> 30.65	R U D' B2 U R U' F' B R2 D2 L' B2 U L U' R F R F' R' L' F2 L2 B2
> ...



Do us a favour and stop improving, thanks! Seriously though your progression is insane, well done Jay.


----------



## Roman (Mar 24, 2016)

ottozing said:


> PB 1/3/5 going into this ttw session was like 32/40/43
> 
> 56.15	L2 F B2 D L2 U' R2 B' F D2 F L2 B F' R2 B D F2 R B D' F' L F2 D'
> 30.65	R U D' B2 U R U' F' B R2 D2 L' B2 U L U' R F R F' R' L' F2 L2 B2
> ...



do us a favour and don't stop


----------



## Ollie (Mar 25, 2016)

Overtaken Marcell Endrey by lasting 678 days as 4BLD WR holder (compared to his 674 days). 

Not long before two years at the top too, although I wonder if it will last that long.


----------



## Roman (Mar 25, 2016)

Ollie said:


> Overtaken Marcell Endrey by lasting 678 days as 4BLD WR holder (compared to his 674 days).
> 
> Not long before two years at the top too, although I wonder if it will last that long.



GJ
I think the only sub-2 candidate is Kaijun


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 25, 2016)

Ollie said:


> Overtaken Marcell Endrey by lasting 678 days as 4BLD WR holder (compared to his 674 days).
> 
> Not long before two years at the top too, although I wonder if it will last that long.


Are you practising seriously? Any goals for Exeter?


----------



## the super cuber (Mar 25, 2016)

25/27 MultiBlind Official National Record and 7th in the world!  second in Asia! 

Time was 57:07 (37:45 memo) 

First event that I got top 10 in the world in! 
Really happy with this!  Video coming soon

http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/1449/events/19/rounds/1/results


----------



## Berd (Mar 25, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> 25/27 MultiBlind Official National Record and 7th in the world!  second in Asia!
> 
> Time was 57:07 (37:45 memo)
> 
> ...


A 'super' (  ) gj!


----------



## willtri4 (Mar 25, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-25
single: 1:22.22

Time List:
1. 1:22.21 R2 F L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B F U' L F L B' D' R2 F L' B Rw2

1st solve of the day, PB single. Wat


----------



## kamilprzyb (Mar 25, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> 25/27 MultiBlind Official National Record and 7th in the world!  second in Asia!
> 
> Time was 57:07 (37:45 memo)
> 
> ...



Congrats :tu


----------



## Iggy (Mar 25, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> 25/27 MultiBlind Official National Record and 7th in the world!  second in Asia!
> 
> Time was 57:07 (37:45 memo)
> 
> ...



Nice!


----------



## Ollie (Mar 25, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> 25/27 MultiBlind Official National Record and 7th in the world!  second in Asia!
> 
> Time was 57:07 (37:45 memo)
> 
> ...



Good job man  Sub-me as well, it's cool to see a number of interesting and active multi BLD solvers in the top 10 now.



mark49152 said:


> Are you practising seriously? Any goals for Exeter?



No 4BLD, I've done a couple of solves at 5BLD but no goals for either of them. I'd like to improve 3BLD if possible, but that's all


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 25, 2016)

Ollie said:


> No 4BLD, I've done a couple of solves at 5BLD but no goals for either of them. I'd like to improve 3BLD if possible, but that's all


Sub-2 4BLD looks so close! Looking forward to getting some tips for sub-8


----------



## Jacck (Mar 26, 2016)

*Roman's next WR*

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1450&cat=18&rnd=1

Great job!

I'm shure that you will have a sub5-success soon!


----------



## Cale S (Mar 26, 2016)

24.57 3BLD NAR by Sreeram
http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1447&cat=16&rnd=2
counting 24 and 26, sub-30 mean


----------



## Jacck (Mar 26, 2016)

And Mark Boyanowski is second best in the world with 31/32

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1447&cat=19&rnd=1

Very impressive!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 27, 2016)

like finally, 2nd 5bld success at ~25th attempt

17:38.793 R' L2 Lw Uw2 F D' R' L2 B2 Bw D2 Uw' Fw2 U Rw' B F Bw Fw R' U' Lw D' F2 Dw' Uw' R' L' Rw' Fw L2 F2 U' L Fw2 Uw Lw D2 Uw' Lw F2 Dw L2 Lw2 Bw2 Lw L2 F U D Fw' Uw2 L2 Dw2 R' L B' Bw Rw' R

memo was 11:40 (I can memo in 8), which is super safe for me, but I just really wanted a second success so I dind't care about the time. Previous attempts were always off by less than 5 pieces. Looking forward to a few more successes in the future :tu


----------



## the super cuber (Mar 27, 2016)

Berd said:


> A 'super' (  ) gj!



Thanks Berd!


kamilprzyb said:


> Congrats :tu



Thanks! 



Iggy said:


> Nice!



Thanks Ainesh! 


Ollie said:


> Good job man  Sub-me as well, it's cool to see a number of interesting and active multi BLD solvers in the top 10 now.



Yeah  thanks!


----------



## ottozing (Mar 27, 2016)

First 5BLD attempt was a success 

36:24.376 f' R U r2 d' f2 l2 L' F2 u2 f' b' d2 f2 d2 F2 d' U r L' d2 f' F' r' u d f' l2 f2 B' u2 U B R2 B2 l' f l' B' r b2 U L l d2 B' u' R l2 r' d' f' b L' B2 F2 d' r B' D2 

Made a lot of mistakes in memo, didn't have a solving order going into it so i kinda just went in and out of my roman rooms and tried to keep track of what I had already solved  I also used comms for everything except like half of my edges because given memo mistakes I had to go safer (my wing memo had a random lone letter among letter pairs, and I didn't want to visualize the r2 slice being off with comms, so once I realized that I backtracked and did M2).

All in all, very happy with this :tu

EDIT: New 4BLD PB by about 3-4 mins

8:53.695 F' U' R B' f' D F f' R2 D2 u f2 U' B L' r2 B' R D2 u L' U' F D2 r2 f' u' D U2 L' U' D r' u' B u2 R' F2 u' f


----------



## Iggy (Mar 27, 2016)

PB mo3, avg5 and avg12

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-27
solves/total: 11/12

single
best: 26.81
worst: 58.74

mean of 3
current: DNF (σ = 16.25)
best: 31.57 (σ = 4.12)

avg of 5
current: 40.65 (σ = 10.35)
best: 32.86 (σ = 1.90)

avg of 12
current: 39.00 (σ = 11.18)
best: 39.00 (σ = 11.18)

Average: 39.00 (σ = 11.18)
Mean: 37.89

Time List:
1. 26.81 B D2 L2 F L2 D2 U2 F2 D2 B' D L F D' F L2 U R Rw Uw' 
2. 34.24 U2 R2 B L2 B D2 R2 F U2 F' R D' U B U B2 R2 B L' D Rw' 
3. 33.63 F2 L2 D2 U2 L' B2 U2 R F' L B2 U R B L' D B F' Rw2 Uw 
4. 52.61 L2 D2 B2 L2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 F L' U2 L' U' R2 F2 D' U2 Fw Uw' 
5. 30.69 F' L' B2 R B2 D2 R U2 L' U2 L2 F2 B' R2 U R F2 L R U' L2 Rw' Uw2 
6. 58.74 D2 R' F' L2 D' L F' D' R B L2 B L2 F' U2 B2 R2 D2 Rw2 Uw 
7. 31.16 R L2 F L2 R2 F' D2 B' F2 R2 U B' D L2 F2 R' D2 B' R2 Rw' Uw' 
8. 49.41 R2 B' U' R D B2 U2 B' U F L2 D2 L U2 L B2 L B2 U2 B2 D2 Fw Uw 
9. 43.31 R2 D2 L2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U2 R' U R' U' B R D2 F' D Rw' Uw' 
10. DNF(30.86) D' U2 F U2 B2 L2 U2 B L2 F U' F' U' B2 L' R2 B F' L' Rw 
11. 26.90 R B2 D B2 D B2 F2 R2 U R2 D' L B F U' L R U L2 R2 Rw2 
12. 29.22 R B2 R2 F2 D2 L' B2 L F2 L D2 U R F' D2 B F' U' R' B' U' Fw Uw

Counting sup 50s... would've been 36.21 if the 30.86 wasn't a DNF (did the last edge comm the wrong way)

Edit: next solve was a 33.75, 29.96 mo3!!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 27, 2016)

1:02.43 3bld pb mo3, first 3 solves of the day

Time List:
1. 1:06.623 R2 U2 L D2 L D2 B2 R D2 L U' F U B' L' R2 U L' D' F R2 
2. 1:02.533 B D2 L2 R2 F' R2 D2 F' D2 U2 B2 L' D' F' D U2 B R2 B F' 
3. (58.138) B2 F2 D U2 L2 U' F2 D' U B2 L2 F R2 D' R' B' D' B L D2 

next two solves were both off by 2 flipped edges  would have made a 1:05.11 ao5 if solve 4 wasn't a dnf...

4. DNF(1:06.193) R2 D' L U B D R2 U2 L' B U2 B2 L' B2 D2 R' F2 D2 R2 D2 R2 
5. (DNF(1:12.117)) U2 R' D2 L F2 L B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B U B' R2 B R' U' F D'


----------



## Ollie (Mar 27, 2016)

5:11.66, 5:14.05, 5:14.12 = *5:13.28 Mo3*

nb, nearly back to form


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 27, 2016)

Ollie said:


> 5:11.66, 5:14.05, 5:14.12 = *5:13.28 Mo3*
> 
> nb, nearly back to form



nice and gj consistency also :tu

my 2nd ever 3bld ao12, PB by 5 sec

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-27
avg of 12: 1:20.555

Time List:
1. (1:01.510) R' U2 L2 F2 L2 U' F2 U' L2 D B2 U B' D' B' L R2 B' D B D' 
2. 1:10.210 F' L2 U2 L2 U2 F L2 F2 D2 B' L2 U L R D' L' U' F2 U L2 
3. 1:10.590 U2 B R2 B2 U2 B D2 U2 F L2 F2 D B' D' U2 L' U F2 R2 D' L 
4. 1:19.080 F2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D' B2 L2 R2 F2 L B L' F2 R D' B D F U' 
5. 1:35.300 F B' D B2 U' D' B' R B U F2 B2 D2 F2 L2 D F2 R2 U2 
6. 1:08.610 U L2 F2 D2 L2 D R2 U2 F2 D F2 B U L R2 B L D' B' F2 U2 
7. (DNF(1:50.430)) B D L2 F B2 L2 D' L U F2 B2 U F2 D R2 D' L2 U' B 
8. 1:07.530 L U' B2 F2 U' B2 D B2 U' B2 L2 D2 B' R B2 R2 U B2 U2 L 
9. 1:25.090 B' D2 L D' R2 F L' B' R D F2 R2 F' D2 B U2 F2 R2 L2 F 
10. 1:29.910 B2 U2 L2 R2 U' L2 U R2 D B2 R' B' L2 U L' U2 F2 L2 U F 
11. 1:48.020 D R2 B2 F2 U B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U' R F R D' L' D B' L' U2 R2 
12. 1:11.210 U2 L2 R2 U B2 L2 B2 F2 U' F2 U2 R' B2 D' B' D' F U L B U2

best ao5 was 1:13.29, not too terrible since I rarely do 3bld (and if so only 3-5 solves or so)


----------



## mafergut (Mar 27, 2016)

Just learned M2 two days ago and had my 1st 3BLD success with OP/M2 yesterday. Time was over 10 minutes but that is irrelevant... for now.
Second success today below 10 minutes (9:47.xx). Lots of improvement needed but I'm just starting so, quite happy just by seing the cube solved in the end


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 27, 2016)

Ollie said:


> 5:11.66, 5:14.05, 5:14.12 = *5:13.28 Mo3*
> 
> nb, nearly back to form


Nice


----------



## the super cuber (Mar 27, 2016)

Official 28.94 3x3 Blindfolded single!  first sub 30, really happy about this!

Video to come soon


----------



## Ollie (Mar 27, 2016)

4:30.29 - r2 L2 U2 F2 l' L2 U2 D f U2 r U2 r2 b u f' r b' D2 L R2 B2 r2 B' r2 f2 U' b D d B R' d b u' R U' F2 B2 l2 R2 U' f' d' r' U2 r' d2 l' D2 L2 U2 u' B2 r d D' b2 U L

Taste the rainbow, taste my skittles


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 27, 2016)

Ollie said:


> 4:30.29 - r2 L2 U2 F2 l' L2 U2 D f U2 r U2 r2 b u f' r b' D2 L R2 B2 r2 B' r2 f2 U' b D d B R' d b u' R U' F2 B2 l2 R2 U' f' d' r' U2 r' d2 l' D2 L2 U2 u' B2 r d D' b2 U L
> 
> Taste the rainbow, taste my skittles


Awesome... on cam?


----------



## Iggy (Mar 28, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-28
avg of 5: 31.57

Time List:
1. (30.51) B2 R D2 F R L B' U F R' D2 F D2 B U2 F2 D2 R2 B2 Rw Uw 
2. 31.45 B' D2 R2 B L2 B' D2 L2 B L2 F' U F' L F D L' F2 L' F' U Uw2 
3. (DNF(29.76)) D2 L F2 U2 L D2 L' R' D2 R' F' D2 B2 R' B' D B2 F R U' Rw2 Uw' 
4. 31.48 D2 B2 L2 D' L2 R2 U' R2 D' U' R2 F' U2 B D L' B2 D L' R' F2 Fw 
5. 31.78 F U2 R2 U2 R' F2 D2 L B2 R2 D2 U' L R F' D L' B' F' D' Uw2

PB again wat


----------



## ottozing (Mar 28, 2016)

Edges only BLD practice 

Average of 12: 20.295
1. 17.653 F2 U B2 L2 U L2 R2 U' R2 D' L2 B' R2 U2 R B' F U L 
2. 19.859 U' B2 F2 D' F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U' R F' L' U2 B' U' L' R2 B F2 
3. 20.037 B F R2 D2 B' U2 L2 U2 F L2 B' L' D2 U2 B' F D' U2 F' R2 
4. 20.266 R D2 B2 U2 L' B2 F2 L' B2 D2 R' U' L F D2 F' U' F' R D R2 
5. 18.778 L2 R2 D2 F R2 F' D2 L2 U2 F' U2 L' D B D U R' B' U' B2 F 
6. 19.732 B2 U2 L2 B' F' D2 R2 B L2 R2 F2 D' L' F2 D U' L2 F L B' R2 
7. 19.949 U R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D U' R2 F2 U' F' R D' U L' R U' L2 R' U2 
8. 21.347 F' D2 L2 B' F2 U2 R2 F D2 U2 B' D B2 L' R U2 B D L' R' F 
9. 21.496 D2 B' F' L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 L' D F D' U R' B F2 U' L2 
10. (17.333) B' D L' U' R2 U B D' F2 B2 R2 U2 F' D2 F R2 D2 F 
11. (29.071) F2 D F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 F2 U' R2 U' L' B R U2 B U F' U' L' R 
12. 23.833 B2 R2 U2 L2 R2 F L2 R2 F D2 B' R D L' R B' U' F' D2 L2 

10/10 would recommend if you want to improve your audio


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 28, 2016)

woohoo, first solve of the day= PB

1. 47.521 D' L2 B2 R2 D' L2 B2 D R2 F2 R D2 B2 U L F R2 U' L2

22ish memo, 6/9'

edit:

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-28
avg of 5: 1:03.216

Time List:
1. 1:09.130 B' L2 B D2 B R2 D2 U2 R2 F' U2 L' B U2 F R' U B2 F2 D2 R 
2. (DNF(1:33.940)) B2 R2 F R D B R' B L B L2 U2 L2 F L2 F L2 B' D2 
3. 1:04.210 L' B2 U2 L2 U2 R B2 R2 D2 U2 B' U L U F2 R D B L2 U' 
4. (47.521) D' L2 B2 R2 D' L2 B2 D R2 F2 R D2 B2 U L F R2 U' L2 
5. 56.307 U2 F2 L2 R' B2 U2 R' B2 U2 B2 R' B' R' F' D L B' D2 F U

wtf, including 56.01 mo3


----------



## ottozing (Mar 29, 2016)

I did it fam 

27.780 D R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U F' L' R' D' B2 L' U2 B U' F'

[z' M2 ; [U R U' , M]]
[U' R2 U , M']
[L2 , U M2 U']
x' (U M U M')2 x
[U M' U' , R']

[U ; [R D2 R' , U]]
R' F' r U R U' r' F
[U2 R ; [U' , R D' R']]

First sub 30! Very lucky scramble though


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 29, 2016)

ottozing said:


> I did it fam
> 
> 27.780 D R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U F' L' R' D' B2 L' U2 B U' F'
> 
> ...


Freakin' hell. Good jayb


----------



## Iggy (Mar 29, 2016)

ottozing said:


> I did it fam
> 
> 27.780 D R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U F' L' R' D' B2 L' U2 B U' F'
> 
> ...



Damn, nice!


----------



## the super cuber (Mar 29, 2016)

ottozing said:


> I did it fam
> 
> 27.780 D R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U F' L' R' D' B2 L' U2 B U' F'
> 
> ...



Great job


----------



## Wilhelm (Mar 29, 2016)

Lucas Wesche just did a 4/4 5BLD :O


----------



## Iggy (Mar 29, 2016)

Wilhelm said:


> Lucas Wesche just did a 4/4 5BLD :O



lolwat. how fast was it?


----------



## Wilhelm (Mar 29, 2016)

He doesn't know ^^


----------



## Berd (Mar 29, 2016)

Wilhelm said:


> Lucas Wesche just did a 4/4 5BLD :O


What?!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 29, 2016)

Wilhelm said:


> Lucas Wesche just did a 4/4 5BLD :O



Dennis Strehlau did a 5/5 iirc


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Mar 29, 2016)

Iggy said:


> lolwat. how fast was it?



I'm not sure but I think it was about 1h 30min



TheCoolMinxer said:


> Dennis Strehlau did a 5/5 iirc



really? I thought he did 5/5 4bld and 3/3 5bld


----------



## Isaac Lai (Mar 29, 2016)

Lucas Wesche said:


> I'm not sure but I think it was about 1h 30min
> 
> 
> 
> really? I thought he did 5/5 4bld and 3/3 5bld



Wow nice! You should attempt megaBLD


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 29, 2016)

Lucas Wesche said:


> really? I thought he did 5/5 4bld and 3/3 5bld


Yeah, you're right. My bad 



Isaac Lai said:


> Wow nice! You should attempt megaBLD



He already did. In 30:xy I think


----------



## Isaac Lai (Mar 29, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Yeah, you're right. My bad
> 
> 
> 
> He already did. In 30:xy I think



Lol then mega multiBLD


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Mar 29, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> Lol then mega multiBLD



okay brb


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 29, 2016)

PB single, 4 solves edges lol

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-29
single: 42.82

Time List:
1. 42.81 U2 F2 L2 U R' F R' U' R' B U2 B' R2 B2 D2 F' R2 B2

15ish memo, even had to undo two 2 edge targets because I first executed NO instead of ON, so sub40 would have been possible. also pure m2/op power ftw


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Mar 29, 2016)

2/2 mega mbld in 57:46.33


----------



## Cale S (Mar 29, 2016)

Lucas Wesche said:


> 2/2 mega mbld in 57:46.33



u wot


I have 4 5x5s so when I get home I'll do a multi attempt


----------



## Berd (Mar 29, 2016)

Lucas Wesche said:


> 2/2 mega mbld in 57:46.33


Insane!


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Mar 29, 2016)

Cale S said:


> I have 4 5x5s so when I get home I'll do a multi attempt



oh no I need a 5th 5x5 



Berd said:


> Insane!



thanks!


----------



## Jacck (Mar 29, 2016)

Lucas Wesche said:


> 2/2 mega mbld in 57:46.33



Very very nice, even for an excellent megaminxer :tu

Finally one, who is even more insane than me  but I'm still proud, that I'm only about 20 minutes slower than you. 

When will you join this one

https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?41968-6x6-Blindfolded-Rankings-Thread

with a single-sub20?

And the 4/4 5bld are even better, I think. Well done!


----------



## willtri4 (Mar 29, 2016)

Decided my edges needed work. Did some edges only training. 1st solve back to full 3bld is PB.

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-29
single: 1:20.04

Time List:
1. 1:20.04 B2 L2 U L2 U F2 D L2 D U B2 R F D B D R2 B' F2 R2 F Rw' Uw2


----------



## ottozing (Mar 30, 2016)

Learning speed optimal 3style and a letter pair list was the best decision I ever made. This momentum of improving doesn't feel like it's coming to a halt at all 

Average of 5: 33.186
1. 33.505 R2 F U2 L2 D2 L2 B L2 D2 L2 R' B2 U' B R D' U B L U' R' x y2
2. (45.375) F2 U2 B2 R2 D2 U2 L' U2 R2 D2 R' D R2 U B2 U B' D F2 R' z y2
3. 32.403 U2 R F2 R B2 R' B2 L' U2 L' U' B2 L B D2 F U2 B2 D z'
4. (30.365) U' B2 D F2 U L2 B2 F2 D L2 D' L' D2 B D' B2 D' L2 D2 F2 R' z y
5. 33.649 U2 L2 R2 B2 D B2 D R2 D' L2 U R D' L B' D2 R' F U' B2 z' y2

Last 3 make a 32.139 mo3


----------



## Roman (Mar 30, 2016)

ottozing said:


> Learning speed optimal 3style and a letter pair list was the best decision I ever made. This momentum of improving doesn't feel like it's coming to a halt at all
> 
> Average of 5: 33.186
> 1. 33.505 R2 F U2 L2 D2 L2 B L2 D2 L2 R' B2 U' B R D' U B L U' R' x y2
> ...



A lesson for all who want to improve in BLD but haven't yet decided whether to start learning commutators or not.
GJ as always
edit: now you are totally better than me at 3x3 BLD


----------



## Isaac Lai (Mar 30, 2016)

Lucas Wesche said:


> 2/2 mega mbld in 57:46.33



Wow that's very impressive!


----------



## Iggy (Mar 30, 2016)

ottozing said:


> Learning speed optimal 3style and a letter pair list was the best decision I ever made. This momentum of improving doesn't feel like it's coming to a halt at all
> 
> Average of 5: 33.186
> 1. 33.505 R2 F U2 L2 D2 L2 B L2 D2 L2 R' B2 U' B R D' U B L U' R' x y2
> ...



Really nice! You might be sub me now


----------



## Hari (Mar 30, 2016)

ottozing said:


> Learning speed optimal 3style and a letter pair list was the best decision I ever made. This momentum of improving doesn't feel like it's coming to a halt at all
> 
> Average of 5: 33.186
> 1. 33.505 R2 F U2 L2 D2 L2 B L2 D2 L2 R' B2 U' B R D' U B L U' R' x y2
> ...



Great work! Mind sharing your edges list if you're done with it? Would like to compare.


----------



## ottozing (Mar 30, 2016)

Roman said:


> A lesson for all who want to improve in BLD but haven't yet decided whether to start learning commutators or not.
> GJ as always
> edit: now you are totally better than me at 3x3 BLD



Thanks! It's nice having someone as good as you constantly giving my PB posts a GJ even though sometimes I kinda spam this thread haha



Iggy said:


> Really nice! You might be sub me now



Thanks man! Doubt I'm sub you though, these are overall PB's for me right now and aren't sub you 



Hari said:


> Great work! Mind sharing your edges list if you're done with it? Would like to compare.



Thanks! I'll post a list once I've got it all written out, although I probably need to update my corners list too since I've changed a decent amount of comms from there...


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 30, 2016)

3bld pb ao5 woohoo, sub1

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-30
avg of 5: 58.299

Time List:
1. 57.764 L' F2 D2 R' B2 D2 L' D2 U2 F2 R2 F R B2 L' U' B' R2 D U' 
2. (1:15.694) U2 R' B U2 D2 R' D' L2 F' L2 F2 D R2 D B2 D F2 D2 L2 U' 
3. (54.414) D' L2 D2 B2 U2 B2 F2 R' F2 L F2 R2 D R2 B U B' L U' L' 
4. 57.251 U2 R2 F L2 U2 B U2 F' U2 B2 U L U2 R F2 R' D L' B2 
5. 59.882 U' F' B R' F R2 U' R D L U' F2 B2 D' R2 U D' B2 L2 U2 L2

I should REALLY start learning atleast some corner comms, I know all comms for UBR already tho. Memo is around 30 I guess


----------



## willtri4 (Mar 31, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-30
mean of 3: 1:32.55

Time List:
1. 1:27.69 L D2 B L2 F U' R F2 D' U2 L2 U2 F' U2 F B2 D2 F2 L2 B Rw' Uw' 
2. 1:39.34+ F2 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 D' U' L2 F2 B' D' U L' R' D' F' L R B2 F' Uw 
3. 1:30.60 D F2 L B2 L U' B' D2 L' U2 L2 U2 F' U2 F' L2 F2 U2 F' D2 Rw2 Uw'

Holy mother of crazy what the heck just happened


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 31, 2016)

PB ao12. My PB was 58.60 from December 2014, so I'm going to actively practice 3BLD now.

Average of 12: 57.23


Spoiler



1. 57.93[16.90] R2 D2 R2 B' D2 R2 F U2 B' D2 F2 D' F2 L2 U2 R' U B U2 
2. 53.30[20.02] U2 F R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F' U2 F2 R D F' R B2 F R' D B' 
3. 52.84[17.33] D2 B U2 B' D2 R2 B2 D2 F' U2 F' R B' L2 R2 D' L' F' L U B' 
4. 1:01.99[21.24] L2 F2 U' B2 L2 D2 B2 D U2 R2 F' U L2 B' L D' U F' R2 F2 
5. 59.59[21.28] B2 D2 F2 L' B2 F2 D2 R' B2 F2 R U' B U2 F' R B' U B' L D2 
6. 1:05.52[25.56] R2 U2 F R2 B' D2 L2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D L2 U F' U F2 L' D' F U2 
7. (47.43[17.05]) U' B2 D' B2 U R2 F2 R2 D L2 B' R' B2 U2 B' L2 B2 D U B2 
8. 1:03.31[19.00] D B L' F' D2 R B2 U D B U L2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 B2 D 
9. 57.25[18.69] L2 D L' F' B2 L2 D' B L' U' L2 D R2 U' L2 B2 R2 L2 D 
10. (1:08.19[24.60]) U2 F' D2 L2 B' F' L2 D2 F L2 F' U' B2 L' D2 R U' B2 L2 F' U' 
11. 47.86[14.36] D B2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U' B2 D R F2 U2 L' U' R' B F' R2 
12. 52.73[18.81] L D2 L F2 U2 R F2 L' R' D2 R D F2 R2 B' D R' D2 F' L2 B'


----------



## Roman (Mar 31, 2016)

First decent 5x5 BLD solve since I started learning new algs. Notice lots of pauses between them (in the first half of execution, when solving x- and t-centers). I hope I can eliminate them soon, then sub-4 is inevitable ^^



Spoiler: vid


----------



## the super cuber (Mar 31, 2016)

Roman said:


> First decent 5x5 BLD solve since I started learning new algs. Notice lots of pauses between them (in the first half of execution, when solving x- and t-centers). I hope I can eliminate them soon, then sub-4 is inevitable ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lolwut


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 31, 2016)

Roman said:


> First decent 5x5 BLD solve since I started learning new algs.


Impressive. Official 5BLD has a long way to improve!


----------



## ottozing (Mar 31, 2016)

Roman said:


> First decent 5x5 BLD solve since I started learning new algs. Notice lots of pauses between them (in the first half of execution, when solving x- and t-centers). I hope I can eliminate them soon, then sub-4 is inevitable ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is really cool to see! How exactly did you go about optimizing your comms for 5BLD? The reason I'm curious is because I find that my lengthy but fast <RUD> corner comms don't fare so well for big BLD, even though they're great for 3BLD. I can only assume you're going for a happy medium between low rotation count vs low movecount. Also, which buffers did you learn for centers? (I'm assuming you probably didn't learn more than one buffer for x/+ even though I'm sure you do floating buffers).


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 31, 2016)

3BLD PB!! First sub 1!

54.72 [~22]

B D' L F' B2 D' L U2 F L2 B2 R B2 R F2 B2 D2 F2 D2 L

Not lucky at all, just a nice and fluid memo. 1 twisted corner and no parity.


----------



## Torch (Mar 31, 2016)

3BLD PB ao5: 1:26.99, (1:35.09), 1:22.61, (1:12.72), 1:28.05 = 1:25.88 ao5

I didn't even realize I got this until like 12 hours later.


----------



## Roman (Mar 31, 2016)

ottozing said:


> This is really cool to see! How exactly did you go about optimizing your comms for 5BLD? The reason I'm curious is because I find that my lengthy but fast <RUD> corner comms don't fare so well for big BLD, even though they're great for 3BLD. I can only assume you're going for a happy medium between low rotation count vs low movecount. Also, which buffers did you learn for centers? (I'm assuming you probably didn't learn more than one buffer for x/+ even though I'm sure you do floating buffers).



I don't use floating, I'm not even sure I know how to do it (lol). My buffers are: UF, Uf, UFl; UBR, Ubr. You can check my algs here: https://yadi.sk/d/w9WhVIUdackc7 -> Roman's algs list (the first sheet "info" is raw yet; also, you have to download it to see colors and annotations).
Since the only criteria for an algorithm to be good is speed (and not convinience nor TPS), then the basic approach for optimizing algorithms is find all possible algs for a single case, make ao12 for all of them and choose the fastest one.
I was really amazed when saw Gianfranco's 3BLD Mo3 video three months ago, all three solves seemed to be without a single rotation and very fast. I started edit my algs hoping that removing rotations will speed up execution (I even replaced a lot of x' with 4Rw'/4Lw) but it turned out on big cubes rotations doesn't affect speed as much as moves themself. On the 3x3, (x'+alg+x) is slower than (Rw'+alg+Rw), but on 5x5 it's not. I only discovered it when did ao12s, before that I was believing I'm doing faster  So in conclusion I think I'm more inclined towards low movecount.
As for buffers, I am recommend you to use same buffer pieces for centers as for corners and edges. For example, if your corner buffer is ULB, make sure your x-centers buffer is Ulb. DF edges mean you have to use DFr or DFl wings buffer. I'm not sure though what you have to do with t-centers


----------



## bryson azzopard (Apr 1, 2016)

14:05 (8:25) 5BLD on cam  although the cube isn't in view for half the solve oh well still only 12 seconds off pb! still so much more room for improvement! *not april fools*


----------



## Wilhelm (Apr 1, 2016)

Umm Lucas Wesche just did 3/3 6MBLD in 3 Hours... dat guy needs a hobby P


----------



## Roman (Apr 1, 2016)

Wilhelm said:


> Umm Lucas Wesche just did 3/3 6MBLD in 3 Hours... dat guy needs a hobby P



Pretty impressive (if it's not another April fool joke). He can be first guy ever to make 7BLD 2/2.


----------



## Wilhelm (Apr 1, 2016)

Roman said:


> Pretty impressive (if it's not another April fool joke). He can be first guy ever to make 7BLD 2/2.



Nope it's real.. I just asked him too really make sure... he wants to try 7MBLD tomorrow. Crazyyy


----------



## Cale S (Apr 1, 2016)

Wilhelm said:


> Nope it's real.. I just asked him too really make sure... he wants to try 7MBLD tomorrow. Crazyyy



He could probably do 2-7BLD within 1 or 2 attempts


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Apr 1, 2016)

I already tried it once and DNFed the 2x2... so painful


----------



## Berd (Apr 1, 2016)

Lucas Wesche said:


> I already tried it once and DNFed the 2x2... so painful


What?! Why didn't you post it here!?


----------



## Altha (Apr 2, 2016)

31.24 [11.94] U' L R' B2 R D2 B2 L D2 F R B' F2 R U' F R2 D 
Previous PB 3BLD single was 38.xx so had quite the WTF reaction


----------



## Cale S (Apr 2, 2016)

when your first official 4BLD attempt is a 3:05
http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1461&cat=17&rnd=1

there goes my WR for fastest first success


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 2, 2016)

Cale S said:


> when your first official 4BLD attempt is a 3:05
> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1461&cat=17&rnd=1
> 
> there goes my WR for fastest first success



K I just need to beat this today


----------



## kake123 (Apr 2, 2016)

3BLD PB avg5 1:48.875 (stackmat)

D B2 U B2 U' F2 L2 U B2 R2 B2 F' U' L F2 D L B' U' R D ~ (1:35.220)

U B U' D2 R' F D2 R' F' U' B R2 D' L2 B2 U D L2 U' ~ (2:01.018)

R2 D' F2 B' D2 L2 D F L' F2 D2 R2 B U2 D2 L2 U2 B D2 F2 ~ 1:53.069

U2 L2 U F2 D2 R2 D' B2 U L2 B U B2 D2 F' R' B' R D F' ~ 1:51.740

U B2 L2 D U F2 R2 D2 R2 U L U B' U' R2 B R2 F' D2 ~ 1:41.815


----------



## Iggy (Apr 2, 2016)

Cale S said:


> when your first official 4BLD attempt is a 3:05
> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1461&cat=17&rnd=1
> 
> there goes my WR for fastest first success



Oh great looks like I'm gonna be pushed down to 3rd in Asia soon


----------



## Torch (Apr 3, 2016)

(1:06.50), 1:16.92, 1:21.20, (DNF(1:37.78)), 1:28.69 = 1:22.28 3BLD ao5, first 3 solves are 1:14.88 mo3. Both PBs.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 3, 2016)

3/3 MBLD in 4:57.719 

I like practicing 3 cubes because it's the number of cubes I plan on doing short term in future big multi attempts. Usually I do literally everything but the 3BLD long term which is bad


----------



## Cale S (Apr 3, 2016)

2:53 and 2:59 4BLD successes, first sub-3's of the year


----------



## ottozing (Apr 3, 2016)

2/2 in 1:57.320

Maybe I should end multi attempts with 2 cubes instead


----------



## RhysC (Apr 3, 2016)

ottozing said:


> 2/2 in 1:57.320
> 
> Maybe I should end multi attempts with 2 cubes instead



5 months ago that would have been your official PB for 3BLD


----------



## Hari (Apr 3, 2016)

5BLD PB: Liked this memo pace. Paused in transition during exec. Had to undo a few targets as well. 
8:14.43[3:59]- D' B' D2 Lw F D' Bw D B Lw2 U' R2 Bw B Fw Dw' F Uw2 Bw R2 U' Uw L2 Lw F' Fw2 B2 Dw' B Dw Fw' D2 U2 Fw Uw Fw Dw2 F' U2 Rw Dw' Bw' L2 Bw Uw' Fw' F2 Lw Uw Bw' D' Uw2 Fw2 F D2 F' Dw' L2 Fw2 Dw'


----------



## Ollie (Apr 3, 2016)

Official 2:58.xx[1:50], hehe


----------



## Jacck (Apr 3, 2016)

New megaminx single blind pb by more then 1:30 min:

22:06,91 

video: https://youtu.be/R-fDyDy6yNA

Memo was 11:55 min and the scramble not too lucky: all the edges have to be placed (in three cycles), but the corners were ok (two placed and orientated, the rest in two cycles).


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 3, 2016)

Official 4BLD success, 9:30. A little slow, but I'm not used to competition pressure.


----------



## Berd (Apr 3, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> Official 4BLD success, 9:30. A little slow, but I'm not used to competition pressure.


Sub me! Noooo!


----------



## Roman (Apr 3, 2016)

5BLD solves from today: DNF(6:29.92)[2:12.64], *4:22.76[1:49.53], 4:54.47[2:07.35], 4:38.11[1:50.80]*, DNF(4:33.25)[2:02.65]. I am not ure if it counts as UWR Mo3 if I haven't done them in one go. There were like a 2 hours delay between third and forth solve. But if so, I can do one more solve this evening and maybe ao5 UWR.


----------



## Hari (Apr 3, 2016)

Roman said:


> 5BLD solves from today: DNF(6:29.92)[2:12.64], *4:22.76[1:49.53], 4:54.47[2:07.35], 4:38.11[1:50.80]*, DNF(4:33.25)[2:02.65]. I am not ure if it counts as UWR Mo3 if I haven't done them in one go. There were like a 2 hours delay between third and forth solve. But if so, I can do one more solve this evening and maybe ao5 UWR.


That memo is baffling, but how do you execute almost sub 2:30?!


----------



## Roman (Apr 3, 2016)

Hari said:


> That memo is baffling, but how do you execute almost sub 2:30?!



Thanks. I try to think ahead to avoid pauses and I also practicing execution separately using a software tool that I made. I will probably make a video about it someday.


----------



## Cale S (Apr 3, 2016)

omgj Ollie
http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1442&cat=18&rnd=1


----------



## Hari (Apr 4, 2016)

27.34[11.37]- F U2 B D2 L2 B F' L2 B' R2 F2 U' F2 D2 L R2 D F' D L B'
Sub17 exec is cool. Getting faster at 3BLD again finally.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Apr 4, 2016)

4:54.02 (2:25) 4BLD PB!! finally sub 5  
F Uw F2 R Rw2 L' Fw2 F' L' U2 L2 Uw R' Uw' D2 B2 D' F' Rw' Fw B2 R Rw2 U' B' Rw2 D' Rw2 Fw2 Uw Fw' Uw2 U' R L Rw2 D2 Rw' F' B2
5:21.59 PB mean of 3 as well and a 5:46.66 PB avg of 5


----------



## bryson azzopard (Apr 4, 2016)

12:15.78 5BLD PB pushed myself to barely review and it paid off that's for sure!!!


----------



## Sessinator (Apr 4, 2016)

First ever official 3BLD mean!  36.81, 31.10, 36.91 = 34.95 mo3

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1458&cat=16&rnd=2

Was super happy to finally achieve this! Surprisingly, out of all the competitions I've competed in, this is the one I practiced the least for. On the 36.91, I forgot to take off my glasses (I realized this once I tried to pull my blindfold down and had to throw them off), and I also paused for a few seconds when I forgot the corner memo, so that definitely could have been faster.

Overall, happy to get some nice official results!


----------



## Ollie (Apr 4, 2016)

Sessinator said:


> First ever official 3BLD mean!  36.81, 31.10, 36.91 = 34.95 mo3
> 
> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1458&cat=16&rnd=2
> 
> ...



Fast too! Good job


----------



## Sessinator (Apr 5, 2016)

Ollie said:


> Fast too! Good job



Thanks!


----------



## Roman (Apr 5, 2016)

Sessinator said:


> First ever official 3BLD mean!  36.81, 31.10, 36.91 = 34.95 mo3



Wow, very nice!



Spoiler: Meanwhile, I got one more good 5BLD solve


----------



## Berd (Apr 5, 2016)

Roman said:


> Wow, very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! That wing execution was so fast!


----------



## Joel2274 (Apr 6, 2016)

I just got my first multiblind success!!! 2/2!!!


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 6, 2016)

Joel2274 said:


> I just got my first multiblind success!!! 2/2!!!



Congratulations.


----------



## h2f (Apr 8, 2016)

3bld single 51.52.


----------



## Hari (Apr 8, 2016)

Iggy said:


> Oh great looks like I'm gonna be pushed down to 3rd in Asia soon


You are 3rd in Asia right now 
But damn, he is fast considering he doesn't even have a sub50 3BLD


----------



## the super cuber (Apr 8, 2016)

3bld + 3x3 2 handed relay in 45.37! splits were 10- 35


----------



## Iggy (Apr 8, 2016)

Hari said:


> You are 3rd in Asia right now
> But damn, he is fast considering he doesn't even have a sub50 3BLD


Oh damn forgot about you


----------



## Kilkiju (Apr 10, 2016)

Just did my first 3x3 BLD solve! This was a first try after few weeks break and quite hard scramble so i'm very happy I made it  
Final time was 15:15.


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 10, 2016)

Kilkiju said:


> Just did my first 3x3 BLD solve! This was a first try after few weeks break and quite hard scramble so i'm very happy I made it
> Final time was 15:15.


Well done


----------



## asacuber (Apr 11, 2016)

Wut 2x2

5. (8.15) F' R2 F R U F U2 R U2
E:
Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-11
avg of 5: 40.21

Time List:
1. 36.74+ U F R2 F U2 R F' R2 F2 
2. (DNF(34.74)) R' U R F U' R2 U F' R 
3. 38.81+ F2 U2 R U' F' U F2 R F' 
4. 45.06+ F U2 F' U F' U2 R F2 U' 
5. (21.44+) R2 F U' R F2 U' R' F2 R2 U'

First mo3 and PB avg5!


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 11, 2016)

WOOOOOOOO 2nd 3BLD success! Last one was 11:59.78, this was 4:47.68 xD I kind of improved a little.
Scramble: U2 R2 D2 L2 B2 F L2 B' U2 B D2 R' F' R D2 F' D L R2 U
memo (green on top, orange in front, speffz letter scheme):
edges: QS TE OP HM FG (yay for no cycle breaks, almost DNF'd while doing S, I don't have that alg down very well)
corners: HP IM LQ (only 8 letter pairs overall, this was really easy xD)
I used OP for corners and M2 for edges. Memo was about 2:58.


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Apr 13, 2016)

Finally something after a long time! Breaking my PB by more than 15 seconds  
40.99 single 
Scramble was quite easy  
D' B2 L2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D F2 L2 D F L B2 L B' D B R' D L


----------



## Berd (Apr 13, 2016)

New thread for my MBLD video!


----------



## Cale S (Apr 15, 2016)

31.70 3BLD pb single yay

F R2 B D2 U2 L2 D2 F' U2 F D2 R B2 R2 F2 D' L F2 U R' U'


----------



## Torch (Apr 15, 2016)

10:37 4BLD for the weekly comp. PB and probably only my 4th or 5th success ever.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Apr 16, 2016)

3:49.16 (1:40) 4BLD PB on a lol scramble Uw U Fw U2 Uw' Fw2 Uw Fw Uw Fw Uw2 B2 Rw' R' D' Fw2 U2 F2 Rw Fw F' U2 Fw L2 Fw' D B U2 D2 F2 R' Uw D L' B2 Rw' Uw2 Fw2 B2 D'
my old pb was 4:51 which I got directly the solve before this also gave me a 4:39 mean of 3  looks like im sub 6 now


----------



## Hari (Apr 16, 2016)

Fast exec on this. 29.69[13.40] R F' U2 B U' L2 U' R F U L2 U' R2 U R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R2
Also had another sub30 in the 25 solve session. A couple of 30's too. So decent improvement overall


----------



## Cale S (Apr 16, 2016)

official 3:21.58 4BLD 

no attempts in like 2 weeks

first attempt was 2:5x off by 3 corners, 2nd was 3:06 off by 3 corners


----------



## oneshot (Apr 17, 2016)

Finally! I had my first successful BLD solve. I honestly doubted whether I'd ever do it. And it was even with my kids asking me questions during memo. 
I don't know why, but I had such a hard time getting the first solve. I hope it just gets easier from here.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 17, 2016)

oneshot said:


> Finally! I had my first successful BLD solve. I honestly doubted whether I'd ever do it. And it was even with my kids asking me questions during memo.
> I don't know why, but I had such a hard time getting the first solve. I hope it just gets easier from here.


Nice job man! Trust me it gets a lot easier.

My accomplishment: I haven't done any BLD in over a year, so I relearned it in these past couple weeks in preparation for KCubing 2016. In comp today I doubted that I would get any success, and my spirits were dropped after my first solve was a 5:13 DNF by two corners. The second attempt I got a success! It was 5:14.15, the third attempt I figured I would go for a faster time, so I got a 4:31.30.


----------



## Hari (Apr 17, 2016)

Probably PB for a parity single. 93 moves and 5.23 TPS, which is good for me. (Started using Tnoodle scrambles too )
28.03[10.27]- B' F' R2 D2 B R2 U2 R2 F2 D' F' L F2 U B' D' L R2 B U' Fw' Uw2


----------



## willtri4 (Apr 17, 2016)

Crazy session. Beat my pb single, mo3, ao5, and almost got an ao12.


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-17
avg of 11: DNF

Time List:
1. (1:08.19) B2 L2 D2 L2 D R2 U R2 B2 L D' R2 B' D' R D' B F2 Rw2 Uw2 
2. 1:50.91 F D2 B2 D2 U2 B R2 U2 F' D2 F' U L2 U2 L D2 U' B U' Fw Uw 
3. 1:24.26 F' U F2 R2 L' D' B2 U2 L F2 D2 F R2 D2 B U2 D2 B R2 B' 
4. 1:18.07 U F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U' B2 U2 B2 L' U2 F' L' B' F2 U' B' L' R2 Rw' Uw 
5. 1:50.29 R' D2 L' U2 L' D2 R B2 R2 D2 U B2 L B' U2 B L D' F2 Fw' Uw2 
6. 1:48.44 R U' D R' F' B' R2 D R U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F U2 F U2 F' U2 Rw' Uw' 
7. 1:47.43 R2 F2 R2 B D2 L2 B R2 B L2 F R' U' B U F2 U' F L2 F Fw' Uw' 
8. DNF(2:23.16)[3 corners] R' F2 D' L2 D B2 L2 B2 U' B2 U' R2 L U' F R F R' B D B Rw2 
9. 1:32.77 U F2 D' F2 U2 L2 R2 F2 L2 D' B' F' L' U' L2 B2 L' R U2 R Fw' Uw 
10. 1:37.03 U2 B2 U' F2 U L2 D' B2 U' F2 B' U' B L' R2 B2 R2 U L' D 
11. (DNF(1:30.54)[2 twisted corners]) R2 F2 R' F2 L' F2 R' D2 U2 R2 U' B R2 D U2 R U2 B F' U2 Rw' Uw'


----------



## Hari (Apr 17, 2016)

Pleasantly surprised to get this today. 1:16 exec  probably first sub 1:20. Now if only I could improve my memo to sub 1:30 consistently.


Spoiler



/* Scramble */
F' R' F2 D F' B2 R L2 D' L'
B2 D2 F' D2 F' D2 U2 L2 D2 F'
L2 Fw2 Rw2 B' Uw2 F' Rw2 U2 R2 L
D2 Fw2 D B' R2 Uw B F2 Fw' Uw'
D2 Fw' R' U F2 y

/* Solve */
z2 y
[z: [R' D2 R, U] ]
[D: [U R2 U', L2] ]
[R' F' R2 F R, U2]
U' L' U2 L U L' U L R U2 R' U' R U' R' U

[2R' U2 2R, 2U']
[D2 2R: [2R U2 2R', 2D'] ]
[x: [2L, U 2R' U'] ]
[2R 2U 2R', U2]
[2U', 2R U 2R']
[B: [2D, 2R' U 2R] ]
[x U: [2D2, 2R U' 2R'] ]
[x: [2R2, U' 2L U] ]

[x' U: [L2, U 2R' U'] ]
[Uw': [U R' U', 2R2] ]
[U' 2R U, L]
[y' x: [U' R U, 2L'] ]
[z': [2R, U' R U] ]
[x: [2R, U' L2 U] ]
[x D: [D 2R2 D', R'] ]
[U 2R U', R']
[x: [2R, U' L U] ]
[Lw2 y: [D 2R' D', R2] ]
[U: [U R' U', 2R2] ]




// View at alg.cubing.net


2:48.29[1:31.55]- F' R' F2 D F' B2 R L2 D' L' B2 D2 F' D2 F' D2 U2 L2 D2 F' L2 Fw2 Rw2 B' Uw2 F' Rw2 U2 R2 L D2 Fw2 D B' R2 Uw B F2 Fw' Uw' D2 Fw' R' U F2 y


----------



## the super cuber (Apr 18, 2016)

Hari said:


> Pleasantly surprised to get this today. 1:16 exec  probably first sub 1:20. Now if only I could improve my memo to sub 1:30 consistently.
> 2:48.29[1:31.55]- F' R' F2 D F' B2 R L2 D' L' B2 D2 F' D2 F' D2 U2 L2 D2 F' L2 Fw2 Rw2 B' Uw2 F' Rw2 U2 R2 L D2 Fw2 D B' R2 Uw B F2 Fw' Uw' D2 Fw' R' U F2 y



woah GJ!


----------



## bryson azzopard (Apr 18, 2016)

8:56.09 (4:05) 5bld my first sub 10 and it was sub 9  totally forgot to post this here last night when it happened.


----------



## Roman (Apr 18, 2016)

bryson azzopard said:


> 8:56.09 (4:05) 5bld my first sub 10 and it was sub 9  totally forgot to post this here last night when it happened.



welcome to the club


----------



## bryson azzopard (Apr 19, 2016)

Roman said:


> welcome to the club


thanks


----------



## Hari (Apr 19, 2016)

bryson azzopard said:


> 8:56.09 (4:05) 5bld my first sub 10 and it was sub 9  totally forgot to post this here last night when it happened.


Congrats! I know the feeling as my first sub10 happened to be 8:53


----------



## bryson azzopard (Apr 19, 2016)

Hari said:


> Congrats! I know the feeling as my first sub10 happened to be 8:53


thanks dude


----------



## bryson azzopard (Apr 19, 2016)

finally it happened sub 1 3BLD 54.57 bit of a lol scramble but oh well still sub 1
D2 L2 U' F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U' B' R F R2 U' R F2 R' Fw Uw


----------



## kamilprzyb (Apr 19, 2016)

bryson azzopard said:


> finally it happened sub 1 3BLD 54.57 bit of a lol scramble but oh well still sub 1
> D2 L2 U' F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U' B' R F R2 U' R F2 R' Fw Uw


good job 
Anyway that scramble is awesome, 8 targets on edges and 6 on corners is rare
I did 28.99 on that scramble without any warm-up, while my pb is 35


----------



## Hari (Apr 19, 2016)

First sub 35! Tried to roll out the 43 but DNF'd. Solves 15-19 make a 32.08 ao5  Am usually never this consistent. 
Average of 12: 34.91.
9. 43.29[14.43]- L2 B2 D L2 U2 L2 F2 R U L R' B' R U L B2 L B2 U2 Rw Uw
10. 35.78[14.43]- R2 B' L2 D2 B2 D2 R2 D2 F2 U2 F' D B' D R D R' F2 R' F' D2 Fw' Uw
11. 30.14[10.71]- L2 D2 R2 D2 U' B2 U F2 U' R D2 F2 L B R' D' L U L D Rw
12. 35.50[12.20]- B2 U2 B' L2 B D2 L2 F L D' L2 D' F D' L F2 U' B R' Uw'
13. 36.80[15.52]- B' D2 B D2 F R2 B' L2 F' L2 R' D' R B' R' D2 U' F2 R D2 Rw Uw
14. 35.99[12.96]- L2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 D R2 U2 R' D R' B' L R U' L F2 R2 D2 Rw2 Uw'
15. 32.77[13.30]- L U2 R' U2 R' F2 D2 R2 F' D F2 R' F2 U' L2 R2 F L2 U2 Fw 
16. (DNF(39.54)[15.56])- D2 L U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L' F2 R' F' L' U B' D' L2 R U2 B' L2 Uw
17. 30.35[10.96]- L2 D' R2 D B2 F2 U' F2 U' L' F D2 B2 F U' L B D' L' F Rw Uw2
18. 31.93[11.73]- L2 R2 D B2 F2 D' B2 R2 D' B' R' F2 U B' U L2 D L2 R2 U Rw' Uw
19. 31.54[10.97]- L2 D B2 D' L2 F2 D L2 F2 L2 U2 L' D L2 B2 F' D2 R2 U2 L' D2 Fw' Uw'
20. 35.15[11.72]- U B2 D' R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 L' F' L2 U B D' F2 R B U2 Rw' Uw'


----------



## Iggy (Apr 19, 2016)

bryson azzopard said:


> 8:56.09 (4:05) 5bld my first sub 10 and it was sub 9  totally forgot to post this here last night when it happened.


Nice!


----------



## ottozing (Apr 19, 2016)

7:3x.xx 4BLD PB earlier tonight. Had some sub 7 DNF's leading up to this though so not really surprised


----------



## SpeedCuber71 (Apr 19, 2016)

ottozing said:


> 7:3x.xx 4BLD PB earlier tonight. Had some sub 7 DNF's leading up to this though so not really surprised


Nice! Using 3 style? Or U2/r2/OP?


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 19, 2016)

bryson azzopard said:


> finally it happened sub 1 3BLD 54.57 bit of a lol scramble but oh well still sub 1
> D2 L2 U' F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U' B' R F R2 U' R F2 R' Fw Uw


Haha 40.02 Lolololololololololol, 10 second memo what  Congrats on your first sub 1! (Sub me by 0.3 )


----------



## SpeedCuber71 (Apr 19, 2016)

bryson azzopard said:


> finally it happened sub 1 3BLD 54.57 bit of a lol scramble but oh well still sub 1
> D2 L2 U' F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U' B' R F R2 U' R F2 R' Fw Uw


38.12  first 3BLD solve today


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 20, 2016)

50.93 mo3. PB was 51.71 from December 2014 lol.

Edit: Hahaha

Mean of 3: 46.39
1. 47.18[14.80] L' D2 F2 R2 B2 R' U2 B2 F2 U2 B2 F U L' B2 L' U2 L D U2 B'
2. 49.48[14.64] U' L2 U R2 F2 D B2 D2 R2 D' L2 R F' L F2 D' B2 L' B' L F'
3. 42.51[15.45] B L2 U' B2 L' U2 B' U' F' U R2 U D' R2 F2 B2 U' D2 F2 B2

This is what happens when you just decide to go faster.

Oh the single is also PB


----------



## Hari (Apr 20, 2016)

First solve of the day  Had very few pauses in exec for a change considering the fast memo. Tricky cases in exec though, which made the recon a bit of a pain 
2:43.19[1:17.73] F D U' F L F' R2 D2 L' F' R2 D2 L U2 R D2 F2 D2 F2 Rw2 Fw2 B' L R2 D2 B2 Rw2 D2 F L' D2 Rw2 Uw R' F' Rw2 L' Fw' D' Rw B2 Rw' Uw L F2 x2


Spoiler



/* Scramble */
F D U' F L F' R2 D2 L' F' R2 D2 L U2 R D2 F2 D2 F2 Rw2 Fw2 B' L R2 D2 B2 Rw2 D2 F L' D2 Rw2 Uw R' F' Rw2 L' Fw' D' Rw B2 Rw' Uw L F2 x2

/* Solve */
y z' //orient

[z': [R' D2 R, U2] ]
[x: [D, L' U2 L] ]
[U' L' U, R']
[F: [L' D L, U2] ]

[2U': [2U', 2R U 2R'] ]
[D: [2L', U 2R2 U'] ]
[U, 2R' 2U 2R]
[U 2R2 U', 2L]
[U': [2L2, U' 2R U] ]
[2R' 2D 2R, U2]
[y: [2D2, 2L' U2 2L] ]

[R y' 2R': [U2, 2R' D' 2R] ]
[x: [U' L' U, 2R] ]
[2L2 y: [R2, D 2R' D'] ]
[y': [R2, D' 2R' D] ]
[L: [U' 2R U, L2] ]
[y' U': [R2, U' 2R' U] ]
[R U R' U', 2R2]
[x' U: [L2, U 2R' U'] ]
[B2: [2R2, U R2 U'] ]
[3Uw' L: [U' 2R U, L] ]
[3Uw: [U' R' U, 2R] ]
U' 2R U2 2R U2 2R' U2 x 2R U2 2R U2 2R U2 2R2 U2 x' 2R' U'

// View at alg.cubing.net


----------



## SweetSolver (Apr 21, 2016)

First 3BLD ao5! My success rate used to be really low, but now that I've had more practice with M2 my times are decreasing pretty much every session (the average was 2:37.04).


----------



## SpeedCuber71 (Apr 21, 2016)

First solve of the day lol. M2/OP. Didn't even use any comms in this one.
First solve of the day (3BLD)

36.96 B2 D2 B U2 B U2 F D2 L2 F' L2 D' R' D B2 U B' L F D' F'


----------



## the super cuber (Apr 21, 2016)

Got 2 great 3bld singles! My second and third best solves (PB is 23.66)

24.688 (lost the scramble)

25.255 U2 B2 F2 D' L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 L' D' F2 U F2 R2 F' D' F2 R2


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 21, 2016)

4:08.81 3BLD PB! got an almost sub4 DNF that shouldn't have been a bit earlier, so this is really good.
WT AB CR GL VW PJ
YJ OG KI BN


----------



## the super cuber (Apr 21, 2016)

got a 26.25 3BLD single on cam!!  and a 27.85 too.
and 30.80 ao5 on cam too, will upload soon

and got a total of 8 sub 30 singles in one day


----------



## Hari (Apr 23, 2016)

Maybe non-lol scramble PB. Counting it as non-lol because tnoodle gave this one 
25.85[10.62]- D2 U2 R U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 D2 L' U' F2 R D2 L F D2 L' B U Fw'


----------



## the super cuber (Apr 24, 2016)

28.00 PB mean of 3 and 29.40 PB ao5!  

Also 24.09 parity single, and 12 sub 30s in one day


----------



## ottozing (Apr 25, 2016)

27.696 D2 R' B2 R2 B2 L D2 F2 U2 R' U' B' F' L D' B R' U' F2 U

[M2 ; [U R' U' , M']]
[U' ; [L' , U' M' U]]
[u' L2 ; [U' M' U , L]]
[x ; [U R U' , M']]
[U' M2 U , R]

[U2 , R' D2 R]
[x ; [D' , R' U2 R]]
[U R' U D ; [R D' R' , U2]]

PB coolcool


----------



## the super cuber (Apr 25, 2016)

3 sub 30s on cam! 27,28 and 29


----------



## pinser (Apr 25, 2016)

^What was that M'U you did in the second solve?


----------



## Roman (Apr 25, 2016)

5BLD 5:07 officially. So hard to concentrate when there are people & cameras all over the place (there were also two TV operators right in front of me, lol).
The real key to success on comps is not being care, but why will I actually start using this advice?.. 


Spoiler


----------



## Jacck (Apr 25, 2016)

Anyway: third best official attempt ever is a great job!
And yes: it is much easier when there is no one around - but I hope, they didn't try to interview you in an attempt 
What about the two DNFs? How good or bad have they been?


----------



## Cale S (Apr 26, 2016)

accidentally stayed up until midnight doing 5BLD 
5:02.23, 6:23.47, 5:37.91, 6:08.58, DNF

5:02 single, 5:41 mo3, 6:03 avg5


----------



## the super cuber (Apr 29, 2016)

pinser said:


> ^What was that M'U you did in the second solve?


That was the edge flipping alg I use: (M' U) x 4 (U M') x 4


----------



## the super cuber (Apr 30, 2016)

*32/33 Cubes MBLD in 58:20! [39:43 memo]
*
PB by 7 points and first sup 30 points!  
Really Happy about this 

the one unsolved cube was off by 3 edges, forgot to execute a letter pair 

some stats:
Memo: 39:43 [1:12 per cube]
Exec: 19:37 [33.84 per cube]
Total: 58:20 [1:46 per cube]


----------



## Berd (Apr 30, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> *32/33 Cubes MBLD in 58:20! [39:43 memo]
> *
> PB by 7 points and first sup 30 points!
> Really Happy about this
> ...




Crazy!


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 1, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> *32/33 Cubes MBLD in 58:20! [39:43 memo]
> *
> PB by 7 points and first sup 30 points!
> Really Happy about this
> ...


Sub-2nd in the world, nice!


----------



## Berd (May 1, 2016)

CyanSandwich said:


> Sub-2nd in the world, nice!



Or is it sup 2nd in the world?;


----------



## h2f (May 1, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> *32/33 Cubes MBLD in 58:20! [39:43 memo]
> *
> PB by 7 points and first sup 30 points!
> Really Happy about this
> ...



Amazing.


----------



## kake123 (May 1, 2016)

the super cuber said:


>


Nice!!! Seems like there are at least 3 contenders for the next MBLD WR (not counting Maskow)


----------



## Iggy (May 1, 2016)

Awesome attempt Shivam!

My accomplishment: 30.66 3BLD NR single, placed me first because Ollie DNFed


----------



## Hari (May 1, 2016)

Iggy said:


> My accomplishment: 30.66 3BLD NR single, placed me first because Ollie DNFed


Awesome job! Although that is sub UK NR too, so no guarantees he would have beat you either


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 2, 2016)

5:35.611 3bld single, first one I did in a while and its a PB. I really need to get better at BLD.


----------



## Ollie (May 2, 2016)

Crap performances in comps + somehow 3rd on the Euros '16 3BLD psych sheet -> 3BLD rehab session:



Spoiler: First Ao12 in ages



41.27, 34.53, 40.03, (32.04), 38.86, 37.27, 40.72, 43.91, 34.59, (DNF(57.67)), 45.44, 46.39 = *40.30s*



I've thought about switching to edges first, but it's going to be tough to change after 3/4 years of solving 3BLD with comms and with corners first.

EDIT: Followed by this (nearly a good average) :



Spoiler



Average of 5[Solves 1-5]: 36.11
1. (29.03) B' D2 R2 D2 L2 B2 R2 B' U2 B2 R D L F U L B F' R' F'
2. (38.71) R2 D' L2 D R2 D R2 D F2 L2 U' L' B2 U' R B' F' U L2 U'
3. 37.74 L2 U F2 U B2 D R2 F2 D2 R2 U' F L2 F' U2 R' D' F U R D2
4. 32.98 R2 B2 F2 L' U2 L R2 D2 B2 L' R' B' F2 L U' R' U' L' D2 U2
5. 37.62[Distraction: Jess talking about squashing babies.] F' D2 F' R2 U2 L2 R2 B' L2 F R2 D' F R U L2 R2 B L2 B2 L'
6. (28.70) R2 D R2 U2 R2 U' F2 L2 R2 D L B D U2 F' U' L D F' U2 R


----------



## the super cuber (May 2, 2016)

Berd said:


> Crazy!



Thanks Berd! 



CyanSandwich said:


> Sub-2nd in the world, nice!



Thanks 



h2f said:


> Amazing.



thanks 



kake123 said:


> Nice!!! Seems like there are at least 3 contenders for the next MBLD WR (not counting Maskow)



haha will try  thanks! 



Iggy said:


> Awesome attempt Shivam!
> 
> My accomplishment: 30.66 3BLD NR single, placed me first because Ollie DNFed



Thanks Ainesh! also huge congrats to you too, those sq1 and clock singles were insane


----------



## DeeDubb (May 3, 2016)

*1:21.24*, 1:24.49,2:32.91 = 1:46.21

New PB Single and Mo3


----------



## Roman (May 3, 2016)

A couple 5BLD solves from recently


Spoiler: 4:11.55



Weekly comp 2016-18
1. D Dw2 Uw Fw2 R U L D' U' L' Rw' Bw Fw2 R U F' Uw Bw' Dw' Fw2 Rw D B2 Dw2 R' Bw L' U' B' F2 D2 Fw' Lw Bw2 Rw' R D' Bw F2 Dw2 R Uw2 Rw D F U Rw' D2 Fw2 U' Fw2 F D2 Dw Uw U R Bw R Uw'










Spoiler: 4:10.92



Weekly comp 2016-17, first scramble


----------



## Berd (May 3, 2016)

Roman said:


> A couple 5BLD solves from recently
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 4:11.55
> ...



You tank! Love the card tricks too!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 4, 2016)

Roman said:


> A couple 5BLD solves from recently
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 4:11.55
> ...


Wow, nice! Insane execution time aswell as very high TPS  (for a 5bld)


----------



## the super cuber (May 4, 2016)

23.28 3x3 Blindfolded PB single! __
85 moves solution and approx 6.53 tps!

Scramble had 3 cycle breaks and a flipped edge too, 8/10 targets.

23.28 F' R L' U2 B' D L' U2 F' U F2 U2 R2 D' F2 U F2 L2 B2 L2

Edges:
L' U' M' U L U' M U 
R2 U' M2 U R U' M2 U R 
Uw' L' Uw M2 Uw L Uw M2 
U x U' R' U M' U' R U M x' U' 
x M' U M' U M' U M' U U M' U M' U M' U M' x'

Corners:
F R' D R U2 R' D' R U2 F' 
R' D R U2 R' D' R U2 
R' U R D' R' U' R D 
Lw' U' L U R U' Rw' F

85 Moves/13.00 = 6.53 Turns per second (approx)


Also got a 32.05 PB ao12! with 5 sub 30s in it.

also had a 28.91 mo3! 

solves were- 28.94, 28.88, 28.92


Great day for 3bld!


----------



## Cale S (May 5, 2016)

2:42.65 and 2:48.66 4BLD singles with 56 and 58 memo


----------



## Meneghetti (May 5, 2016)

3BLD PB avg5! Worst time was sub-NR 

avg of 5: 30.66

1. 29.81 F2 U' L' F D' B' U2 F' D F R' B2 L U2 D2 B2 R' B2 U2 L' Fw Uw' 
2. 31.55 F B2 R' B' L2 F' R2 L B U B' U2 F L2 D2 L2 F' L2 U2 F Rw 
3. 30.61 F' B D' R' F' L U R2 L F' U2 B R2 U2 B2 R2 L2 B' L2 F2 Fw' 
4. (29.49) D' B' D L D2 F2 U L B' L U' B2 U' L2 D' R2 D2 F2 R2 Rw Uw2 
5. (31.56) D2 B' D2 U2 F' D2 F' L2 U2 F' U' F L' R B R2 F' U' F' L


----------



## Jacck (May 5, 2016)

Just finished my first full
*Gigaminx blind *
attempt:

7:35:00

video (only exe): 




Memo began at 8:08 am, exe ended before 2:43 pm (execution time: 1:31,38,91). Made some pauses in the memo, e.g. for a delicious meal 
I think, a good blindcuber could get the memo in less then 2 hours.

Didn't expect a success, but it's great 

Seems to be only the 4th attempt in history, I could only find the 3 DNF of Mike, which are a while ago.


----------



## the super cuber (May 5, 2016)

Meneghetti said:


> 3BLD PB avg5! Worst time was sub-NR
> 
> avg of 5: 30.66
> 
> ...



wow Great Job! 



Jacck said:


> Just finished my first full
> *Gigaminx blind *
> attempt:
> 
> ...



that is absolutely amazing


----------



## Hssandwich (May 5, 2016)

Jacck said:


> Just finished my first full
> *Gigaminx blind *
> attempt:
> 
> ...


Wow, crazy! What method do you use for memo and execution?


----------



## Jacck (May 5, 2016)

Thanks to all!

It's a slowcuber method: not optimized for speed or movecount (therefore not many algs, not thinking over the entire cube, no extraordinary intuition), but optimized for success - even if it takes longer.

The most important thing is, I guess, that I solve (normally) only one cubie at the time and bring this one to the front with D+ and D- first, so I have quite easy setups. You could solve two cubies at the time, but you would have to think more while setting up (which is upsetting a Slowcuber).

So, the memo is less color-orientated but position-orientated. With the number of the cubie I can say, how many D+ it is away from the front and which setup I have to take.



Spoiler: Memo



White is on top, green in front (it's a Shengshou).

Wings are numbered like the edges on Megaminx (my method), starting Top-Front with 1 (white-green) and counterclockwise to 5. Next "layer" starts with 6 (purple-green), then 11 (brightblue-green), 16 brightyellow-green, 21 (brightblue-brightyellow) and 26 (grey-brigthyellow).
I add a 30, if the wing has to be flipped. But when is it flipped? Not flipped is a wing, that I can bring to the target with my "easy" setup. Look at the 6: it is the lower purple-green and can be brought to the target (1) with a simple F. The setup for 36 (the up-purplegreen) would be D+ F'.
The setups for 6-10 e.g. have only a different number of D+.

T-Centers (between center and midge) with two digits: Face and position in face. White is -, green is 1, red 2 ... brightyellow is 6, brightblue is A and grey is B. Position goes from 1 to 5, so I get something like 1 (the white one in front), 23 (third on the second side, red) or B5 (fifth on bottomside).
I have a major-list, which I extended with A and B. The reason: I am bad with orientation, so I solve the 3x3x3 with orientation first, which leaves 12 edges and so I have one digit for them only.
Edit (2015-07-18): A Minx can be done with a normal major-list, too: instead of A1 to A5 you could take 01 to 05, instead of B1 to B5 you could take 6 to 10.

X-Centers same as the T-Centers.

Corners from 1 to 5 on Top, next "layer" 6 to 10, then 11 to 15 and 16-20 on bottomside. If it has to be twisted clockwise, I add 20, for counterclockwise 40. With new cycles I try to bring in the Top-Corners with the correct orientation, the other Top-corners are orientated at the end. "Orientated" corners are with white side up or grey side down or on front of the upper-face (there could be better systems, but I started that way for myself on the megaminx).

Midges: like the wings.

So there are only two-digit numbers (if you take A and B as numbers), which I memorize in pairs on routes.





Spoiler: execution



wings: buffer is 34 (yellow-white), target 1 (white-green), co-buffer 35 (purple-white)
for the first wing: L' U' L U l' U' L' U' Lw
and for the second wing the inverse
(this alg I found in the early 80s for a LBL-method for the 4x4x4 - spended all my money for the cube and had nothing left for a solution book, and the internet wasn't invented yet.)

T-Centers: buffer is 5 (near purple face), target 61 (brigthyellow near green), co-buffer is 1 (near green)
and this is an alg from this forum:
Lw' Rw f2' Lw Rw' U' Lw' Rw f2 Lw Rw' U
and the inverse.
Sometimes you would not need the U at the end, but all my setups in the upper half would mess the top-face. E.g. a front-T I would bring to 61 by Fs, till it is near the brightblue face and then DLw DRw (and the Fs mess the top-face).

X-Centers: buffer is 1 (near purple-green), target is 2 (near green-red) and I get the cubies there over the 13 (green near red-brightyellow). I shoot to the target from A2 with dr, from 24 with dr' or from B1 with dr2. E.g. A2 (brightblue near green and brightyellow): r' dr r U' r' dr' r U and the second X would be the inverse, that means starting with U'. The main thing is the U' and U. Not shure, whether I explained it right.

Corners: similar as the X-centers, e.g. setup for 7 (red-brightyellow-green): R' DR' R then the U' and back with R' DR R.
You will need a few setups there, but they are pretty intuitiv.
Orientation at the end with: (R F' R' F)*2 and I'm shure, you will guess the rest.

Midges: like T-centers, buffer is 5 (white-purple), target 16 (brightyellow-green), co-buffer is 1 (white-green)
and again an alg from this forum:
Lw' Rw F2' Lw Rw' U' Lw' Rw F2 Lw Rw' U
and the inverse. Just the same as the T-Centers, only an F instead of an f.
E.g. for 41 (green-brightblue, the left one): DL DR alg DR' DL'
or for 11 (green-brightblue, the right one): D+ DL' alg DL D-
Flipped-midges on top at the end: I bring one to 16, take the other as buffer, do the alg, flip the 16 to 46 by D- DR2 DL, do the alg' and then all back.

For all cubies (except wings): if there is a Top-cubie involved, this one will be used as target, co-target or buffer and you will save one alg.

OK, that's it: really not a lot of different algs and the Midges and T-centers are very similar.





Spoiler: Hmmmm,



perhaps it is possible to find a more coherent memo- and exe-system with my ideas. But my goal was not to get a smart method, i tried to find a method with the things I already knew, and which is working. Good luck for you all and I hope, I did not make too many mistakes.


----------



## Daniel Lin (May 6, 2016)

PB Mo3 
1:12.48, 48.45, 1:19.00=1:06.64
getting closer to sub 1


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 7, 2016)

Switched to M2 for edges and got a 4:33.93 success, PB by over a minute!


----------



## Hssandwich (May 7, 2016)

What the actual hell
50.944 U2 R2 U2 B R2 F' U2 B2 D2 F' D' B2 D2 R' F2 U' B' D L' F
x' y
Edges: RaJ VAFQ + visual for 4 flipped edges
Corners: THe LuCk IP QuicK
What.. The corner memo was longer than the edge memo...
PB by 4 seconds...
Also makes the mean of 3 sub 1 wtf
Mean of 3: 59.826
59.260 R B L F' U L' U L B R' B2 U' L2 U D' L2 F2 D2 F2 U'
1:09.274 R U' L' F2 L F B R U L D' F2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U' B2 U F2
50.944 U2 R2 U2 B R2 F' U2 B2 D2 F' D' B2 D2 R' F2 U' B' D L' F


----------



## mark49152 (May 7, 2016)

@Hssandwich, nice job. What was the memo time? What method are you using now?


----------



## Hssandwich (May 7, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> @Hssandwich, nice job. What was the memo time? What method are you using now?


OP/M2, I know three sets of corner comms though, but I don't usually use them in solves.
Oh yeah, the memo time was about 22, I think.


----------



## mark49152 (May 7, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> OP/M2, I know three sets of corner comms though, but I don't usually use them in solves.
> Oh yeah, the memo time was about 22, I think.


That's fast execution for 8 OP corner targets. You're improving quickly. How's the 4BLD?


----------



## Hssandwich (May 7, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> That's fast execution for 8 OP corner targets. You're improving quickly. How's the 4BLD?


The corner execution was pretty easy as I could cancel lots of setup moves for the first 3 targets. 4BLD is alright, I haven't had much time to do it though, I'm averaging about 6:30 I think. I had a 5:25 DNF by 3 corners a couple of days ago. What are you averaging for 3/4BLD now?


----------



## newtonbase (May 7, 2016)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Switched to M2 for edges and got a 4:33.93 success, PB by over a minute!


Well done. M2 saves a lot of moves. Look up Mark's Advanced M2 thread. There's some great tricks to save even more moves and help avoid the long FU and BD setups and they aren't hard to learn.


----------



## mark49152 (May 7, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> What are you averaging for 3/4BLD now?


Not sure. Haven't done 4BLD since Exeter so about 8-9 I guess. For 3BLD I'm trying to learn some comms so that's messing with my times. Probably about 1:50.


----------



## moralsh (May 7, 2016)

4BLD PB (and sub NR) 7:23.19, still averaging around 10, but sometimes everything goes well


----------



## mafergut (May 7, 2016)

moralsh said:


> 4BLD PB (and sub NR) 7:23.19, still averaging around 10, but sometimes everything goes well


Wow! Congrats Raúl, that's really, really nice. How does it feel to be able to say "sub NR"?


----------



## the super cuber (May 7, 2016)

27.21 3BLD PB mean of 3 woo hoo!  

31.25, 25.79, 24.60 = 27.21 mo3

Also rolled this to a 28.40 PB ao5! 

31.25, 25.79, (24.60), (39.83), 28.17 = 28.40 PB ao5


----------



## moralsh (May 8, 2016)

mafergut said:


> Wow! Congrats Raúl, that's really, really nice. How does it feel to be able to say "sub NR"?



feels a bit unreal as the current NR holder will probably destroy it at his next comp, he's way faster than me.

I might have a chance, though, as I have a comp in 3 weeks and he hasn't registered yet, but there are also some potential NR holders in that comp so probably won't be me. I'd take podium and sub 10 right now, that would make me very happy


----------



## mark49152 (May 8, 2016)

moralsh said:


> feels a bit unreal as the current NR holder will probably destroy it at his next comp, he's way faster than me.
> 
> I might have a chance, though, as I have a comp in 3 weeks and he hasn't registered yet, but there are also some potential NR holders in that comp so probably won't be me. I'd take podium and sub 10 right now, that would make me very happy


NR would be really cool, best of luck!


----------



## Cale S (May 8, 2016)

Gianfranco finally got WR yay
http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/1531/events/16/rounds/1/results


----------



## Daniel Lin (May 8, 2016)

3BLD pb mo3
1:00.48, 51.68, 56.82=56.32
first sub1 mean


----------



## Scruggsy13 (May 9, 2016)

First 3BLD PB's in a long time.

1:19.621 single, 1:32.768 Mo3 & Ao5


----------



## Daniel Lin (May 9, 2016)

46.52 3BLD pb. getting better at 3style


----------



## h2f (May 9, 2016)

I've joined sub-8 club in 4bld 7:54.42 - I havent done 4bld for 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## the super cuber (May 9, 2016)

3BLD

27.50, 24.82, 23.88

25.40 PB mean of 3

Would have been sub WR if done 5 hours earlier  pretty good


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 10, 2016)

Some decent 3bld:
54.87 Single
1:01.77 mo3


----------



## Daniel Lin (May 11, 2016)

39.05 3BLD
first sub 40 yaaaaa!


----------



## Torch (May 11, 2016)

I got my first ever 5BLD success for the weekly comp! The time was 33:09, which isn't bad considering I realized halfway through execution I had never learned how to do corner/midge parity and had to think it out for myself.

Memo:
midges: GSXA WEAD VDCU COI
+centers: BFIM CJUG DQNT XHPV
xcenters: BUIE CMDQ VRFN XGKS WHPL HB
wings: LOVI ARHF EUCB PWQJ TDNS KG
corners: MGTW IRFU H

Method: Comms for centers, OP for corners, r2 for wings, and a really bad version of TuRBo for midges.


----------



## Iggy (May 11, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> 3BLD
> 
> 27.50, 24.82, 23.88
> 
> ...


wtf nice  I have a long way to go to catch up to you


----------



## Torch (May 12, 2016)

First 4BLD mean of 3:

1. 10:21.42 D2 Rw2 R B' Uw' L Rw' U2 F D' Uw2 F' U' R2 L' D' U R D2 R' Fw2 B' R' D U2 L' F2 Uw2 D Fw2 U' R' Uw U F' U2 B2 Fw' R' B
2. 13:00.24 Rw2 Uw2 F2 Uw2 F R' Uw Fw L2 U' F2 U' Rw2 D' L' U' Uw2 D2 R B2 Uw D R' D2 Rw' L' Fw2 U D Fw' L' Uw Rw' Fw' F D' Uw2 Fw B D2
3. 10:42.98 Uw2 L Rw' Fw2 D U' F2 D' Uw' U Fw' Rw F Rw2 D2 Uw2 L' B2 L' Uw' L B' Uw' D' R' D F Uw R' L U' Uw2 L R2 D2 Uw2 Rw' L' D2 F'

11:21 mean


----------



## DeeDubb (May 12, 2016)

*1:20.77 New PB!*


----------



## Daniel Lin (May 12, 2016)

DeeDubb said:


> *1:20.77 New PB!*


GJ!
Are you using full 3style?


----------



## h2f (May 12, 2016)

DeeDubb said:


> *1:20.77 New PB!*


Nice.
@Daniel Lin, I think it's M2/3style.


----------



## DeeDubb (May 12, 2016)

h2f said:


> Nice.
> @Daniel Lin, I think it's M2/3style.



Yeah, it's M2/3Style.

I met up with Hoya last weekend, and he taught me some basics on edge comms, so I'm slowly adding them to the spreadsheet, but it'll take some time. They do seem easier than corner comms though.


----------



## h2f (May 12, 2016)

DeeDubb said:


> Yeah, it's M2/3Style.
> 
> I met up with Hoya last weekend, and he taught me some basics on edge comms, so I'm slowly adding them to the spreadsheet, but it'll take some time. They do seem easier than corner comms though.



If I may give you an advice - watch Mark's thread about advanced M2. There are very good Ollie's remarks about it. The second thing which let me to switch (almost) to 3 style is setup like Uw/Uw' for cases like UL - BL, UL - FL etc.


----------



## Torch (May 12, 2016)

Torch said:


> First 4BLD mean of 3:
> 
> 1. 10:21.42 D2 Rw2 R B' Uw' L Rw' U2 F D' Uw2 F' U' R2 L' D' U R D2 R' Fw2 B' R' D U2 L' F2 Uw2 D Fw2 U' R' Uw U F' U2 B2 Fw' R' B
> 2. 13:00.24 Rw2 Uw2 F2 Uw2 F R' Uw Fw L2 U' F2 U' Rw2 D' L' U' Uw2 D2 R B2 Uw D R' D2 Rw' L' Fw2 U D Fw' L' Uw Rw' Fw' F D' Uw2 Fw B D2
> ...



2 more successes in a row give me an average of 5!

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-12
avg of 5: 10:35.55

Time List:
10:21.42, (13:00.24), 10:42.98, 10:42.23, (10:13.95)

Why can't I sub-10


----------



## Xtremecubing (May 12, 2016)

First success! The first attempt I did I was off by two twisted corners, but I was able to finish this one off, took 10 minutes and 40 seconds!


----------



## Daniel Lin (May 13, 2016)

39.33 single
D2 B' D2 U2 F R2 B R2 U2 B F R' D' L' D2 U2 L' R2 U R B
YESSS sub 40 again!
If i turned faster would've been a pb

EDIT: The next two times were 53.93 and 46.03, giving me a PB mean of 3


----------



## DeeDubb (May 13, 2016)

*1:17.13* F2 U2 L2 D U2 B2 L2 U' F2 R2 U' B' U2 L B U B2 L B2 U R'

Would have been 1:12, but I paused on the last target for about 5 seconds.

EDIT: Rolled into a PB Mo3 as well:

1:17.13, 2:22.41, 1:32.28 = 1:43.94


----------



## ottozing (May 13, 2016)

All PB's except avg5

best time: 24.925
worst time: 56.940

current mo3: DNF (σ = 30.46)
best mo3: 31.396 (σ = 2.81)

current avg5: DNF (σ = 44.78)
best avg5: 34.347 (σ = 1.50)

current avg12: DNF (σ = 38.69)
best avg12: 38.482 (σ = 4.14)

current avg50: DNF (σ = 36.30)
best avg50: DNF (σ = 36.30)

session avg: DNF (σ = 36.27)
session mean: 40.231


----------



## the super cuber (May 13, 2016)

Iggy said:


> wtf nice  I have a long way to go to catch up to you



Thanks!


----------



## abunickabhi (May 13, 2016)

Tried to do 2/2 on a single cube...Its been tried by Hari and Maskow...
Order is 
Scramble 1 Memo
Solve scramble 1
Scramble 2 Memo
Scramble 1
Solve scramble 1
Solve scramble 2


----------



## abunickabhi (May 13, 2016)

Did it for the first time today


----------



## Torch (May 13, 2016)

First sub-10 in 4BLD, 9:41.57. Right after an 8:11 DNF by 4 corners and 8 wings.


----------



## Daniel Lin (May 14, 2016)

ottozing said:


> All PB's except avg5
> 
> best time: 24.925
> worst time: 56.940
> ...


wow so fast
How much BLD do you practice a day?


----------



## Xtremecubing (May 14, 2016)

3BLD 6:41 PB single, memo was 4:16 and execution was 1:55, beats my old PB by four and half minutes.


----------



## Torch (May 14, 2016)

Torch said:


> First sub-10 in 4BLD, 9:41.57. Right after an 8:11 DNF by 4 corners and 8 wings.



Now I just got a sub-9! The time was 8:56.22. At this rate I'll be sub-0 in no time!


----------



## Daniel Lin (May 15, 2016)

3BLD PB 33.63 

U B2 U L2 F2 D' L2 D2 R2 D L2 B' U2 B2 L2 D' B R' F2 R2 F'
MEMO corners: WB CP DL H
OXAW PFBR TI

EXECUTION
[x z':[U L' U', M']]
u2 M u2 M
[x M2 U:[M, U2]]
[L U':[M' U2]]
[M':[U R' U', M']]
[z' R':[R' D2 R, U2]]
[U2, R' D R]
[y':[L D' L, U]]
D2 y perm

I can't wait till I get sub 30 then I'll go crazy


----------



## Cubeaddiction (May 15, 2016)

My first 2 3BLD official attempts were successes!


----------



## Torch (May 15, 2016)

Got another 4BLD ao5: 9:20.07, (DNF(8:26.55)), 9:59.51, (8:16.58), 8:49.52 = 9:23.04 ao5

The mean of 3 and the single are also PBs. My success rate is still only 45-55% though.


----------



## turtwig (May 15, 2016)

Yay 6/6 MBLD in 52:24
First attempt.


----------



## Daniel Lin (May 15, 2016)

Torch said:


> My success rate is still only 45-55% though.


lol my 4BLD success rate is like 10%


----------



## Cale S (May 15, 2016)

I've had quite a few 5BLD averages of 5 but I'm not sure if any were DNF-free

5:26.31, 6:37.81, 8:49.96, 5:28.76,6:16.20 = 6:07.59 avg5


----------



## Daniel Lin (May 15, 2016)

sorry guys for posting too much in this thread lol
30.37 3BLD pb
U' B R U2 D L B' D F2 R2 F U2 B U2 R2 D2 R2 L2 F

MEMO corners JK TB DB
edges LWDX MCOQ HN

L' u' M u2 M u' L
[U M2 U', L2]
l' u' M' u2 M' u' l
[U:[R2:U M' U']]
[x' U'[M, U2]]
[x:[U, R' D2 R]]
[y:[R' D' R, U]]
left A perm


----------



## Xtremecubing (May 15, 2016)

6:06 3BLD PB


----------



## Cale S (May 16, 2016)

*5BLD avg12 - 6:54.49
*
5:26.31, 6:37.81, 8:49.96, 5:28.76,6:16.20, DNF, 6:02.81,6:55.03, 6:59.20, 7:01.74, 6:27.94, 8:25.43

aww yeah


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 16, 2016)

Cale S said:


> *5BLD avg12 - 6:54.49
> *
> 5:26.31, 6:37.81, 8:49.96, 5:28.76,6:16.20, DNF, 6:02.81,6:55.03, 6:59.20, 7:01.74, 6:27.94, 8:25.43
> 
> aww yeah


Crazy. Could this be UWR?


----------



## Cale S (May 16, 2016)

CyanSandwich said:


> Crazy. Could this be UWR?


Ollie said a while ago he thought he had a 5:2x but couldn't find it and wasn't sure

edit: oh yeah and from the end of this video it looks like he has a 6:52 avg12?


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 16, 2016)

Cale S said:


> Ollie said a while ago he thought he had a 5:2x but couldn't find it and wasn't sure
> 
> edit: oh yeah and from the end of this video it looks like he has a 6:52 avg12?


Ah, cool. My success rate is like 25% lol.


----------



## Jacck (May 16, 2016)

6x6x6 blind: 37:00,89 pb (by more than 10 min)
memo 20:40 min

Had 10 DNF with the Aoshi, that came end of march. I tried to be fast and execute the Top- and Downcenters with the other cubie in the pair with commutators. First time, that it went fluently and right - and the scramble was not that hard, too 

Video:


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 18, 2016)

6:32 4bld [3:57] slow memo with fast execution for u2/r2/op 
First success and second attempt since over a month (I guess that explains the slow memo )


----------



## Cale S (May 19, 2016)

random 3BLD practice, pb mo3

34.72, 41.30, 35.42 = 37.15

nice avg5 too 

Average of 5: 39.19
1. (43.52) B2 U2 R' D2 B2 R' F2 D2 R' B2 D2 B' L2 D L' U' B L F U2 L' 
2. 40.85 L2 F2 R' B2 R D2 U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 F U' B D' B2 L F L R B 
3. (34.72) U B2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D' L2 D' L2 F U2 F2 D' R' F2 L' D' B R2 D 
4. 41.30 L2 U2 F2 L2 B D2 L2 D2 B2 D2 F2 L B2 R U B D2 L2 D2 L2 
5. 35.42 F2 D F2 L2 U B2 F2 D2 R2 D2 B' D' B2 F2 L2 R' D F L2 F


----------



## the super cuber (May 19, 2016)

3x3 Blindfolded PB ao5 27.80!!  


28.57, (27.13), 26.77, (33.69), 27.70 = 27.80 PB ao5!

First 3 solves make 27.43 mo3 (not PB, PB is 25.40)


----------



## Jbacboy (May 19, 2016)

First 3BLD success! 

9:55.325
B2 L' D2 L' F2 L' B2 F2 L' R' B U R' U2 R F' L2 D' F 

Also had a 5:0x dnf
I've done 9 timed attempts by now


----------



## obelisk477 (May 19, 2016)

1:37.99 3BLD PB. Also 3/3 for first attempt at 3 cubes multiBLD, but like 20 minutes...


----------



## Meneghetti (May 19, 2016)

3BLD PB single!

24.12
R' B2 D' R' L D' U2 L2 R2 D2 R2 B F U F2 U D B D U F L2 D2 F U'


Spoiler



[y': R U' R', D] // GS
[U x R'; R' D2 R, U] // DB
[x: R U R', D2] // VW

[M; U R U', M] // JS
[z: M', U' L' U] // FR
[Uw: M2, U R U'] // DN
[Bw: R2, U M' U'] // XV
[y: U, M D M'] // QM

72 STM


----------



## h2f (May 19, 2016)

Meneghetti said:


> 3BLD PB single!
> 
> 24.12
> R' B2 D' R' L D' U2 L2 R2 D2 R2 B F U F2 U D B D U F L2 D2 F U'
> ...


Nice. First sub-25? And it shows with DF you can be sub25.


----------



## Cale S (May 19, 2016)

more 3BLD

Average of 5: 40.37
1. (37.07) F2 D' U R2 D' F2 U R2 F2 L2 U' B' F U2 L D L2 B2 F' U' B'
2. 41.67 R' L2 U B' U L' U2 F U L U R2 L2 U2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 D' F2
3. 42.20 U' F2 R2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 L2 B2 U F' U' L D R' F2 L B2 D U2
4. (1:10.99) F U' D2 R F' R2 L2 U F2 R' L2 F' R2 L2 D2 R2 F R2 L2 F2 B
5. 37.25 B2 R F D2 B L F' B' R B2 U2 F2 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 D L2 D

First 37 had sub-9 memo

33.81 single followed by 29.90 DNF by 3 edges


----------



## Meneghetti (May 19, 2016)

h2f said:


> Nice. First sub-25? And it shows with DF you can be sub25.


Thanks! That's my second 24. Yes, definitely.

--
More PBs!

mean of 3: 28.77
avg of 5: 30.22


Spoiler



1. (26.77) D B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U' L2 D L2 U2 L' U' L2 B' U2 R2 U B' D R2 Uw2 
2. 31.32 U F2 R' D2 R2 U B L D R D2 R2 F L2 F2 L2 D2 B D2 B D2 Rw2 Uw2 
3. 28.22 L2 B R2 F2 U2 F R2 B2 L2 U2 D F L2 U' L B' F' U' R F' Uw2 
4. (DNF(32.44)) L' F B' R' F' R2 L2 D B U' R2 B R2 U2 B2 R2 B' R2 F' Fw Uw 
5. 31.11 L B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 B' D2 F L2 F' U L' R F' R' B' D' R D2 Rw Uw


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 20, 2016)

I'm satisfied with this.
36.21[12.78] B R2 F L2 B U2 B U2 R2 F U2 R U' F' R B' F2 U L R2


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 20, 2016)

5BLD - 17:48 [11:20] 

Yay, super slow but my accuracy kinda sucks. 4th success ever and first in quite a while


----------



## the super cuber (May 20, 2016)

Meneghetti said:


> Thanks! That's my second 24. Yes, definitely.
> 
> --
> More PBs!
> ...



Awesome great job!


----------



## Jacck (May 20, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> 5BLD - 17:48 [11:20]


Next is 6BLD?


----------



## Jacck (May 20, 2016)

Megaminx blind: 24:12,83 min, memo 11:25 min
20 corners (plus 4 orientations) and 62 edges
Couldn't remember the third corners-pair while executing and had to think about it 2:35  (my pb is 22:07)


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 20, 2016)

Jacck said:


> Next is 6BLD?


Obliques are kinda confusing, even though Roman explained them quite well 
I might give it another shot tho  and nice megaminx time! What's your success rate nowadays?


----------



## Jacck (May 20, 2016)

Since my pb I had 10 DNF and then this success again. But I tried to be faster than the pb or was very tired or tried to do the top-edges with the algs from the Gigaminx-midges - the DNF are not that surprising to me.

But why are obliques confusing? If you solve them with U2, it is only a bit harder, but not too hard. OK, if you solve them with commutators it is really hard to know, where which piece is and has to go.


----------



## kake123 (May 21, 2016)

3BLD PBs

Single: 1:14.038
Mo3: 1:25.67
avg5: 1:28.65

Not quite sub-1:30 yet


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 23, 2016)

4BLD - 5:54.00

second or third best, don't remember exactly  Just happy that it was sub6, after a 4:34 DNF yesterday by 3 wings. Memo was around 3:17

scramble ( a bit lucky tho )

1. 5:54.000 Fw2 L' Rw' B' Rw U' R2 D' Fw F' U' R' B' Fw' Uw' R2 L' Uw' R Uw U2 R2 D2 Rw2 L D' F2 Uw Fw' U' L2 U2 Fw2 B2 Rw D2 L2 F R' Rw2


----------



## Torch (May 25, 2016)

23:57 5BLD, only my second success. Beats my old one by almost 10 minutes!


----------



## Xtremecubing (May 25, 2016)

5:30 BLD PB single


----------



## Daniel Lin (May 25, 2016)

h2f said:


> Nice. First sub-25? And it shows with DF you can be sub25.


slightly late reply, but people have gotten sub 20 singles with DF. I think Kaijun has gotten sub 19
I really don't think your buffer piece makes a huge difference.


----------



## Torch (May 26, 2016)

7:17.90 L F R Fw U' Uw R B D Rw2 B2 U2 L R F2 U F2 D F2 L2 Uw' D2 F' D' F' D2 Rw2 U' D2 R' L' B' L' Fw2 U2 D2 R Fw' B' L

4BLD PB, very nice scramble (14/24/6' in the orientation I chose)

EDIT: 8:33.31, 7:17.90, 7:49.67 = 7:53.63 mo3


----------



## Meneghetti (May 26, 2016)

PB mo3 and avg5! Getting closer to sub-30 

mean of 3: 28.68
avg of 5: 30.09


Spoiler



Time List:
1. 27.30 F2 U2 R B' D2 R' L' U R D F' U2 D2 F D2 F2 D2 R2 U2 B2 R2 Uw 
2. (26.46) D2 L' U' R2 L' B2 D F2 L' F2 R2 L2 D2 F' L2 F L2 B' L2 Fw 
3. 32.27 U' B2 R2 U' B2 R2 U F2 U' L F D2 R' D U' F2 D' B R2 Fw Uw 
4. 30.69 L2 F D' L' B R U' F2 L F D2 B D2 F U2 R2 L2 F' L2 U' Rw Uw 
5. (33.79) L2 F2 U B2 D' B2 U F2 U2 L2 U' F L' D2 F D B' U' F' U' Rw' Uw2


----------



## Torch (May 26, 2016)

1:07.02, 1:07.29, 1:09.29, 1:15.90, DNF = 1:10.83 3BLD ao5 with 1:07.87 mo3


----------



## Torch (May 27, 2016)

This is a double post but I don't care

6BLD success!!!!! This was my first attempt ever, the scramble was from the weekly comp. The time was 56:31.30, and memo was probably about 25 minutes.

Memo (don't look if you plan on doing 6BLD for the weekly comp):


Spoiler



Inner wings: WCLG NDTI BMES ARUF QJKH OAVP V
Outer wings: OAJE NLSD FMVQ UKBG PIB
Inner x centers: RMSU BNGJ HVDL TWOK
Outer x centers: UIBM VQEW RFJD GXNK PTHL SO
Right obliques: UREM IFKS BOVG WPCT DHXL
Left obliques: ECMH ORJU KVSP XC
Corners: KHTR CLMF


----------



## YouCubing (May 27, 2016)

Torch said:


> This is a double post but I don't care
> 
> 6BLD success!!!!! This was my first attempt ever, the scramble was from the weekly comp. The time was 56:31.30, and memo was probably about 25 minutes.
> 
> ...


what gj
gogogogo official 4BLD


----------



## Torch (May 27, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> what gj
> gogogogo official 4BLD



Knowing my luck I'll probably get the 5BLD but not the 4BLD


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 27, 2016)

3bld 2:53.99 PB single on theWeekly comp. last PB was also last success at 3:59 also at the weekly comp. XD


----------



## newtonbase (May 27, 2016)

Ordway Persyn said:


> 3bld 2:53.99 PB single on theWeekly comp. last PB was also last success at 3:59 also at the weekly comp. XD


Great improvement.


----------



## ottozing (May 28, 2016)

Took some time off 3BLD after organizing a big comp and also getting sick this week, but I'm back to grinding a bit now with quite good accuracy and similar speed to before 

number of times: 26/30
best time: 29.201
worst time: 1:03.506

current mo3: DNF (σ = 44.22)
best mo3: 31.455 (σ = 2.44)

current avg5: 41.552 (σ = 6.05)
best avg5: 35.651 (σ = 5.52)

current avg12: DNF (σ = 41.95)
best avg12: 40.263 (σ = 7.48)

session avg: DNF (σ = 42.70)
session mean: 41.988

In the best avg12, there was one DNF which was a 28 by 2 edges


----------



## SweetSolver (May 28, 2016)

Got a 3BLD 1:33.10 single and 1:45.15 mean PB earlier today, partially thanks to Jay's advice of starting a letter pair list


----------



## the super cuber (May 28, 2016)

Best 3BLD solves yet on cam!

8.5 memo on the first solve!


----------



## BenBergen (May 28, 2016)

Super awesome 3bld session today! 

Single - 1:15.34
Ao5 - 1:33.99
Ao12 - 1:44.01

Absolutely anhialated my personal bests by 4 seconds, 13 seconds, and 20 seconds respectively. Plus I got the 1:15 on camera which is super exciting.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 28, 2016)

First decent 3BLD session in a very long time. I finally feel like I'm improving!

avg of 5: 1:18.749

Time List:
1. 1:23.466 R B2 R D' F' R U' F2 R' D F2 B2 R2 U' B2 U2 L2 D R2 D' L Rw2 Uw2 
2. 1:18.680 D2 B2 R B2 R U2 R2 B2 F' L' U2 R B' F2 U2 L B2 U' Rw2 Uw 
3. (1:41.296) F2 L2 D L2 R2 U' F2 L2 D U L' R' D' R2 B U L' D' L U Rw' 
4. 1:14.102 B' U' R B' L2 F' U' D F L' U2 L' U2 B2 U2 B2 U2 R' D2 L2 Rw2 Uw 
5. (1:03.260) U2 R2 U B2 F2 D R2 B2 D' F2 U B U2 F L B2 L D R' F


----------



## BenBergen (May 29, 2016)

1:15.34 3bld single!
Really easy corner memo, only 4 targets.






Pretty cool to think that if I did this in a competition I'd be ranked ~300th in the world. Too bad Toronto comps almost never have blind


----------



## Daniel Lin (May 30, 2016)

3BLD 31.39
I'm happy with it but still annoying cuz no sub 30.
B2 R2 U2 L' D2 B2 U2 F2 R D2 L D' U R F2 U R2 D' B'


Spoiler



MEMO (corners)QUTH CPC
(edges) JWQV RIND BL

EXEC
R u M u2 M u R'<---not sure how to put in comm notation because wide moves
[y:[M' U M, D]]
[M':[U' L U, M']]
[z l' U':[M', U2]]
[L' U':[M', U2]]

[D L:[L D' L', U2]]
[R' U R, D]
[U2, R' D' R]
y perm


----------



## Iggy (May 30, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-30
avg of 5: 31.54

Time List:
1. (29.16) R2 F2 R' D2 L B2 L' B2 R B2 U2 F D F R U' R' D F U Rw2 Uw2 
2. 31.26 R2 B' F' U2 L2 B F2 D2 R2 U2 L2 D B L R2 B2 R' U L2 D2 B2 Rw2 Uw' 
3. 30.35 B' L2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B D R2 B' F' D2 L2 U2 L' D F2 Rw2 Uw' 
4. (DNF(46.82)) F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U' L2 U L F R D' B' R' U' F2 R' F Rw Uw' 
5. 33.01 U2 B2 F2 R2 U L2 F2 U R2 F2 U' B' F U' B2 F' D2 R' B' F R Rw2 Uw

PB by 0.03  First 3 solves make a 30.26 mo3, 2nd best


----------



## Torch (May 31, 2016)

53.58 PB 3BLD single in the weekly comp! Details below, don't look if you plan doing the weekly comp scrambles:



Spoiler



F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D2 U' B2 L2 U2 R2 B D' U F2 L' B' F U R' D

Edge memo: FLMJ ECNI QWDC
Corner memo: HLEO PJ

Reconstruction:
y z'
D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D'
R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R
F2 R F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' R' F2
D2 R F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' R' D2
D' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D
R' U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R'
D' L2 M U M' U2 M U M' L2 D
L R2 U L' U' L U M' U' L' U l U' L' R2
R F2 U' R' L F2 R L' U' F2 R'
D L2 R' M U M' U2 M U M' R L2 D'
L' d R M U M' U2 M U M' R' d' L
B' R' U l' U' L U M U' L' U L U' R B


----------



## the super cuber (May 31, 2016)

Iggy said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-30
> avg of 5: 31.54
> 
> PB by 0.03  First 3 solves make a 30.26 mo3, 2nd best



Nicely done! 

--------------------------

30.51, 37.69, 29.04, 32.13, 26.79, 27.67, 29.75, 30.93, 29.99, 33.63, 31.01, 30.31 = 30.49 PB ao12! 

previous pb ao12 was 32.05.
this was part of a 31.99 ao20 and 34.38 ao37! 

solves 3-7 make 28.82 ao5 (1 sec more than PB)


----------



## Meneghetti (May 31, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> 30.51, 37.69, 29.04, 32.13, 26.79, 27.67, 29.75, 30.93, 29.99, 33.63, 31.01, 30.31 = 30.49 PB ao12!
> 
> previous pb ao12 was 32.05.
> this was part of a 31.99 ao20 and 34.38 ao37!
> ...


waaaaat that's amazing!
what are your average splits for memo/execution?


----------



## the super cuber (May 31, 2016)

Meneghetti said:


> waaaaat that's amazing!
> what are your average splits for memo/execution?


thanks! 
my average memo is in the 9-12 range and most solves have 10 or 11 sec memo, and execution is around 17-22 (varies depending on the solve)


----------



## Torch (May 31, 2016)

17:15 5BLD, PB by almost 5 minutes!


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 1, 2016)

28.68 3bld DNF by 3 edges
NOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 1, 2016)

woops meant to post in failures thread lol


----------



## Meneghetti (Jun 1, 2016)

3BLD second best single 

24.22[9.42] U B' U' R B' F2 R2 B R2 F R' U' L U' B' D' F L2 D' R U' B L2 F2 L2


Spoiler



[R D’ R’, U] // HB
[x’: L’ U’ L, D2] // DV
[y’: D2, R U’ R’] // OG
[R, U’ L’ U] // MN

[U; M’, U L’ U’] // MF
[B: M2, U’ L U] // NQ
[B’: M’, U2] // HC
[y’: U’ R2 U, M’] // DG
[M; U R U’, M] // JS

74 STM / 14.8s = 5tps
18 targets / 9.42s = 1.91 targets per second


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 1, 2016)

Meneghetti said:


> 3BLD second best single


what's your Pb?

27.22 3BLD PB single
right after a long string of DNFs
D2 L2 U F2 D' R2 D L2 U' R2 D B' D2 L F R2 U R2 D B' F'


----------



## the super cuber (Jun 1, 2016)

Meneghetti said:


> 3BLD second best single
> 
> 24.22[9.42] U B' U' R B' F2 R2 B R2 F R' U' L U' B' D' F L2 D' R U' B L2 F2 L2
> 
> ...



Good job! 
For NQ in edges I'd recommend U R' U M' U' R U M U2 ( 9 mover)


----------



## Meneghetti (Jun 1, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> what's your Pb?


single: 24.12
mo3: 28.68
avg5: 30.09
avg12: 34.86



the super cuber said:


> Good job!
> For NQ in edges I'd recommend U R' U M' U' R U M U2 ( 9 mover)


I use that setup for QF and QP, but I have no idea why I never used it for QN and QH... thanks! I'm gonna switch.


----------



## conn9 (Jun 1, 2016)

4BLD success: 17:01.50[10:00.58]

Not tried 4BLD since I learned it last summer, so good to see that I can remember how to do it at least


----------



## Cale S (Jun 1, 2016)

2-5BLD relay - 14:36.57 

first success, I can go a lot faster


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 1, 2016)

Cale S said:


> 2-5BLD relay - 14:36.57
> 
> first success, I can go a lot faster


nice! sub10 with vid soon? ^^


----------



## Cale S (Jun 1, 2016)

"hey I should try doing 3BLD while standing up"
first 10 solves:
49.02, 35.53, 37.81, 31.25, 38.07,40.98, DNF, 34.72, 39.47,37.55

31.25 pb single
34.86 pb mo3
37.14 pb avg5

what


TheCoolMinxer said:


> nice! sub10 with vid soon? ^^



I'll try to go faster on next attempts, and all attempts have been on cam (I'll upload this one for now)


----------



## Torch (Jun 2, 2016)

6:34.95 4BLD, first sub-7! Right after a 6:15 DNF. Scramble was 16/24/6'', so pretty nice.


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jun 3, 2016)

Got my first 4BLD success on my first attempt last night!


----------



## YouCubing (Jun 3, 2016)

3:32.92 BLD PB single in the weekly comp, first sub4!


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jun 3, 2016)

4BLD 7:03.xx [4:47.xx], first success of the year after a handful of attempts, usually almost solved. I've missed doing 4BLD .


----------



## Roman (Jun 4, 2016)

Not sure where I have to post it now: here, 6+BLD rankings or Megaminx BLD thread. Anyway, I got my first megaminx BLD success. I can't believe it only took me two attempts! (and three weeks of learning/training).
I guess my next goal is UWR. I wish I could try MK instead but I don't have this puzzle.


Spoiler: video


----------



## Jacck (Jun 4, 2016)

Nice, especially the card-trick at 1:23 and that really happy man at the end!
But your Megaminx seems to be not very fast, maybe for an UWR you will need a better one?

And don't forget to update the blindfold-rankings-list


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jun 4, 2016)

Roman said:


> Not sure where I have to post it now: here, 6+BLD rankings or Megaminx BLD thread. Anyway, I got my first megaminx BLD success. I can't believe it only took me two attempts! (and three weeks of learning/training).
> I guess my next goal is UWR. I wish I could try MK instead but I don't have this puzzle.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: video


Second attempt? Wow! You probably could get UWR, it's still quite slow.


----------



## y235 (Jun 4, 2016)

2:27.49 [56]
Got back to doing BLD after like half a year (and cubing in general, though I mostly do BLD). Took me a few days, but now I got a sub3, yay! 
I'm again aiming for a NR, which shouldn't be too hard to get. (I think I could've done it in the last comp but I couldn't come)


----------



## Hae min oh (Jun 5, 2016)

4BLD 2:06.83 PB

2:06.83 F R2 U L2 Uw2 L2 U' Rw R' B2 U2 R2 U2 Rw Uw L2 B2 U D' Uw R' U2 F L F D R2 L Rw2 B' D' Uw' Fw2 D2 F L' R F' U2 F'

just amazing scramble
and
very amazing mistake = no video


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 5, 2016)

3BLD is now one of my main events.

solves/total: 12/15 I like that.
single
best: *48.716*
mean of 3
best: *1:02.997* (σ = 3.77)
avg of 5
best: *1:05.166* (σ = 5.48)

@Berd did I beat you? did i dose a gj?


----------



## Jacck (Jun 5, 2016)

6bld: 42:20.86, memo 23:40 min, second-pb
scramble: weekly competition
second success in a row, gives me a Mo2: 39:40.88


----------



## Berd (Jun 5, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> 3BLD is now one of my main events.
> 
> solves/total: 12/15 I like that.
> single
> ...


You dose the gj.


----------



## Meneghetti (Jun 7, 2016)

Got 3 pretty good singles tonight! They are probably in my top 10.

24.90 L' D' U2 F2 B' U' L2 F B' U' B2 R2 U R L U' F U R2 L2 U2 R F L2 U2


Spoiler



[y: U, R D R’] // SD
[D R’ D’, L2]// JU
[x R; U’ L U, R] // VT
(R’ U’ R U R’ U’) L’ (U R U’ R’ U R U’) L U // flip Q

[Uw: R, U’ M2 U] // NA
[U’, M D2 M’] // DC
[Bw: R’, U’ M’ U] // WV
[L’; U M2 U’, L’] // LX
[M’; R’ U2 R U2 R’ F R U R’ U’ R’ F’ R2 U’] // parity M


24.99 R' L2 B' U B U' F U2 R' F L B2 F' R L2 B2 R U R' L2 B' D R' F R2


Spoiler



[y’: D, R U’ R’] // SG
[D’ R’ U’; U’ R U, L2] // WC
[D’: R’ D R, U2] // KC

[F: U’ L’ U, M2] // QJ
[U’ R’ U, M’] // NI
[M’ U M, D’] // VM
[M; U’ L U, M] // RS
[D, M’ U’ M] // EX


25.32 L F2 U2 L U2 L' F2 L B' F D2 B U' R' D2 L' U2 L' F L F R2 L D2 R


Spoiler



[R U; R’ D R, U] // GJ
[U R’ U’, L] // ST
[x: U R’ U’, L] // BI
[R2, L’ U’ L U] // VB

[R; U M’ U’, R’] // NO
[x: R2 U R U R’ U’ R’ U’ R’ U R’] // FP
[U’; M’, U2] // BD
[M2, U’ L U] // AR
[x: U L’ U’, M’] // SG


----------



## teboecubes (Jun 7, 2016)

I just got my first BLD success!!! 13:44.06!! Not extremely lucky or anything, just easy letter pairs to memorize and no parity.


----------



## Meneghetti (Jun 8, 2016)

PB! First sub-30 avg5!

avg5: 29.284 (σ = 0.66)


Spoiler



1. 29.267 R2 D R F2 B U' D B' U D2 R L F2 R B2 U2 L' U2 D2 L'
2. 29.951 L B2 R U2 R F2 R2 D2 R' B2 F R2 D2 F D B' U2 F L2 R'
3. (28.450) F' R2 B2 R D2 R2 U' D2 F B2 L2 U D' R2 D' L2 D L2 D' L2
4. 28.633 F' L' U' F R2 F B' U L U2 F' R2 U2 F' R2 B U2 L2 D2 B
5. (DNF(32.216)) B D2 F R2 B' D2 R2 F R2 F U B2 D2 R2 D2 R' F' D L F


----------



## Jaycee (Jun 8, 2016)

Gave myself a quick refresher in 3BLD yesterday after a couple years off. First timed Ao5 had 4 successes! Yperm/M2

DNF(2:04.48)[1:11.76 (3E)]),2:43.80[1:06.83], 2:50.18[1:25.98],2:54.37[1:52.98], (2:14.23[1:05.41] = 2:49.45

Edit: Ended up with a 60% success rate through 25 attempts featuring a best solve of 1:45 and a 2:17.97 Ao5! Of my 10 failures, 4 were 2 twisted corners, 3 were 2 flipped edges, 2 were a 3-edge cycle, and one was 8 edges. Not bad at all! Just have to get cleaner memo and I'm looking really good!


----------



## ottozing (Jun 8, 2016)

First sub 40 avg12 in a while

Average of 12: 39.761
1. (52.736) R2 F2 L F2 D2 R' U2 F2 D2 B2 R D U B D' B' R U' L' B R' x y
2. 32.728 F2 U2 R2 B D2 B R2 B U2 F' D F2 L' F' R2 B' F2 R U2 L x2 y2
3. 45.019 R2 U F2 L2 U' F2 D F2 U2 B2 R B2 U' R B' L2 R' D' B D z' y
4. 35.801 D F U L2 F2 U' R F2 R' B2 D F2 D2 B2 D' F2 R2 U B2 L2 z y
5. 46.216 L2 U2 B2 L2 D' B2 U' B2 R2 U F2 R' F' L' F R2 B D' L' B2 L2 x y'
6. 38.187 U L2 F2 D F2 U F2 L2 F2 L2 B U L D' R2 B U' L' F L' B x y
7. 32.850 F U D' F D2 B2 R' L B' U F2 L2 D2 F2 R' B2 L F2 U2 R B2 x' y2
8. 37.175 D' L2 U' B' L' U2 F' B2 U R D2 F U2 D2 F2 R2 F2 B2 R2 D2 z
9. 39.434 U' R2 B2 D' U2 B2 R2 U' B2 R2 U B U' R' U' L F' R U R U2 x' y2
10. 46.708 B2 R2 U2 F2 R B2 R' D2 R B2 U2 F D F' U' R2 D F' L' B' L x2
11. (28.626) R2 U2 B F L2 D2 F R2 U2 L2 B' U' B' R2 U L F' R2 F2 L B2 x y2
12. 43.491 F' L2 D' F2 L' D2 F' R B' R' D F2 D' B2 U F2 D' B2 U' L2 z' y

Been practicing accuracy a bit more recently, and as a result I kinda have to wean myself off of corner memo review again


----------



## Iggy (Jun 8, 2016)

Woo 2nd sub 2:20. 56 memo

1. 2:16.42 D' R U' Fw' F' B2 D2 Fw' F B U2 L R D2 R' Fw Uw' D' R' Rw2 B2 Fw' L2 R' Fw' Rw' F2 B2 U' Fw' U2 D B2 F2 Uw' F' B2 R Uw2 Rw'

Had a 2:22 a few attempt before this with a ridiculous scramble too, didn't save the scramble though


----------



## Jaycee (Jun 8, 2016)

3BLD Memo PB of 29.36! The solve was a DNF by 2 flipped edges, had a major pause of at least 20 seconds because I temporarily forgot some of the edge memo. 

I don't know why it was so fast. It was as standard as anything else, 7 corner targets, 9 edge targets and a flipped edge.


----------



## h2f (Jun 8, 2016)

1:03.29 - with M2/3style.


----------



## Meneghetti (Jun 9, 2016)

PB single!

23.117 L2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 B2 U L2 U2 F' U2 F L' U' B2 D F2 L' U2


Spoiler



[L D2 L’, U’] // TD
[U R; U2, R D R’] // MB
[D’ U R’; R’ D2 R, U] // SU
D’ (U R’ U’ R U R’ U’) L2 (U R U’ R’ U R U’) L2 D // flip P

[R’ U’; M’, U2] // TD
[L2; U M2 U’, L] // XL
[x: M’, U2] // WC
[U R2 U’, M2] // VA
[x: U, M D M’] // RP
[x’: U’ R U, M2] // MA

94 STM / ~14s = 6.71tps
19 targets / ~9s = 2.11 targets per second



and PB corners-only avg12
avg of 12: 10.52


Spoiler



1. 6.96 R D F2 L F2 U2 L' D' L U2 F2 L' F2 R' 
2. (DNF(10.96)) U R' L2 B2 R L2 B2 U R' L2 B2 R L2 B2 U2 
3. 8.43 F' L F' L F' R F L2 F U2 F R2 B U2 B' U2 R 
4. 11.97 F2 R2 B D2 L2 B L2 B2 L2 R2 U' B' R2 B' U' B2 F L2 D' 
5. 10.96 U2 F' U2 F' L2 F U2 F U2 L2 R D2 L2 F' L2 F D2 R' 
6. 10.59 F2 D' R2 D' L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 B L2 R2 U' F2 D2 U' F' L2 
7. (5.44) F' R2 F' R2 B U2 B' R' F' L F2 R F L' 
8. 14.99 U F U' F' U' D' B L2 B' D' R2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 
9. 6.95 D U2 F' U2 B' R2 F D R2 D' F R2 B D' F' 
10. 10.78 F2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 F2 U2 R2 D B L2 U2 F L2 B2 D2 B' 
11. 12.85 D' L2 B2 U B2 U2 L U R2 B2 R2 L2 U2 D F2 U2 L' 
12. 10.66 D F' U2 F U2 D B' D2 R2 B D2 R2 F R2 D2 F' R2


----------



## h2f (Jun 9, 2016)

Meneghetti said:


> PB single!
> 
> 23.117 L2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 B2 U L2 U2 F' U2 F L' U' B2 D F2 L' U2
> 
> ...


Impressive!


----------



## Iggy (Jun 9, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-9
avg of 5: 30.12

Time List:
1. 29.18 U2 R' B' D' B U L' F' U' F2 L2 D R2 U L2 B2 U R2 D' F Fw Uw2 
2. 31.10 U2 R' F' U' B' R F' D R L U2 L2 U' L2 F2 D B2 U2 L2 F2 Rw Uw2 
3. (DNF(31.20)) D2 L2 D2 F L2 B' U2 R2 F2 D2 B' L' B F' U L' F' D' F2 R F' Rw' Uw' 
4. (28.15) U' L2 D L2 B2 U B2 R2 U2 R' D' B2 F R D' F R2 B' F' U' Rw' Uw' 
5. 30.06 B2 D' B2 L F2 U' F2 R2 B F2 R F2 D2 B2 R2 D2 R' Rw2 Uw
PB, sub 30 soon hopefully. Most of the times after this avg5 were sup 35 though :/ didn't get an avg12 of course


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 9, 2016)

7:35.38 4BLD
not my pb, but it's my first success using full 3style


----------



## the super cuber (Jun 10, 2016)

3x3 Blindfolded PB single and first sub 23!  Also got this right after a 23.50 (which is my third best solve) so makes a 22.81 mo2! :O 

got a 1:17 after these 2 solves (bad scramble and nervousness ) but the solve before these was 34 so makes a 26.67 mo3! (Second best mo3, PB is 25.40)


22.21 L' B' D' B' R2 B2 R' B' D2 R' F2 D2 R2 B' R2 U2 B' U2 B D2 

Edges:
L2 U' M' U L2 U' M U 
z M' U' L' U M U' L U z'
x U' R U M' U' R' U M x' 
U R' U' M2 U R U' M2
x' U' R U M2 U' R' U M2 x 

Corners:
z' R2 U R2 U' R2 D2 R2 U R2 U' R2 D2
R2 U' R' D2 R U R' D2 R' z
U' L' U R' U' L U R 

70 moves

Really happy


----------



## Jaycee (Jun 11, 2016)

Second 3BLD of the day = PB! 1:42.71[54.43]. 6 corner targets, 12 edge targets.


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jun 11, 2016)

After two DNF's I've got my second 4BLD success. Time was 19:36, a five minute improvement.


----------



## h2f (Jun 11, 2016)

8:28.12 4bld for Weekly Comp. Memo was 3:50. It should be faster execution but first 4bld for about 2 months. I was surpriesed it wasnt DNF.


----------



## Cale S (Jun 12, 2016)

5BLD - 5:15.08


Spoiler










need to practice again for comp


----------



## APdRF (Jun 12, 2016)

Cale S said:


> 5BLD - 5:15.08
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



You make it look so easy!


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jun 12, 2016)

19:34 4BLD PB by two seconds. I thought I'd messed up centers, so it was a relief to see a solved cube


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 12, 2016)

32.07 3BLD single 
pretty sure would've been sub30 if my hands weren't shaking so much


----------



## Cale S (Jun 13, 2016)

5BLD - 4:56.62

7th sub-5 I think
uploading soon

edit: followed by a 5:36 and then an 8:08 with a 3:10 long pause...


----------



## y235 (Jun 14, 2016)

I realized that I execute pretty slow for no reason, so I just increased my tps during executions. Got a 1:35[44] and 1:36[33] which is good since I wanted some good sub-2's. (Next two solves were DNFs, so maybe I shouldn't rush that much)


----------



## Goosly (Jun 14, 2016)

Finally got 3BLD NR again


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jun 14, 2016)

New 4BLD PB: 18:30. Gives me a 19:13 Mo3


----------



## Hssandwich (Jun 15, 2016)

Wow, it feels like I haven't posted on here in a while... I'm starting to do more 4BLD for Euros, so yeah.
* 4:58.82 PB single *
R2 Fw' L2 U' L2 U2 R' L' Fw2 L2 U' F' Fw' R2 F' Fw L' Rw2 R' U2 Uw2 L' Rw B' F2 Uw2 B Fw2 D' F' U' L2 Uw2 Fw2 U R' F Fw2 D Fw'
Looks like I scrambled slightly wrong, but the memo was:
Centres: the QuEen has a RoW with MiKe who is FaT and ODd. GoX H (parity)
Corners: HUNC DaVe O (parity)
Wings: ASXA LeaDs OFf her MaJesty. VaH TIcK W PuB ERrr NiL. CoG C (parity)
Triple parity :/


----------



## turtwig (Jun 15, 2016)

Got 3 PBs (kind of) in a row!
DNF(1:23) DNF by 2 flipped edges
1:24 PB!
1:14 PB!


----------



## Cale S (Jun 16, 2016)

4BLD - 2:27.22 
memo wasn't even sub-1

omg my second sub-NAR yay


----------



## y235 (Jun 16, 2016)

First 4BLD success, finally! 24:15.14+[11:18], scramble from the weekly competition, was off by an R move.


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jun 17, 2016)

Another 4BLD success: 17:10. This came after a 16:30 DNF last night but regardless it's still a PB by over a minute, and gives me a 19:13 average of five.

Additionally from a couple of days ago, 1:42.571 3BLD Ao12 which was part of a set of 13 consecutive successes, my first Ao12 in forever and longest ever success streak.


----------



## Cale S (Jun 19, 2016)

random 5BLD attempts before going to sleep

5:11.60, 5:09.54

5:11 had sub-2 memo, 5:09 had sub-3 execution
missed a 5:14 mo3 because of an r2 mistake


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 19, 2016)

Changed my memo and dropped from 10min solves to 4min. Faster execution too.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 19, 2016)

Cale S said:


> random 5BLD attempts before going to sleep
> 
> 5:11.60, 5:09.54
> 
> ...


What are your 5bld PB's? (Now get this at your next comp ^^)


----------



## Cale S (Jun 19, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> What are your 5bld PB's? (Now get this at your next comp ^^)


4:34.55 single
5:02.47 mo3
5:16.40 avg5
6:54.49 avg12

I'll try for sub-5:30 this Saturday but I'll probably get like 6:15 NAR lol


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 19, 2016)

Cale S said:


> 4:34.55 single
> 5:02.47 mo3
> 5:16.40 avg5
> 6:54.49 avg12
> ...


GL then´!


----------



## Meneghetti (Jun 20, 2016)

Official 31.97 31.31 DNF (cubecomps)
Two consecutive NR singles 

----
PB single! sub-8 memo wat
22.68[7.97] U2 L' U2 B2 L' F2 U' B R B2 R2 U D' R2 L2 U' B2 R2 B2


Spoiler



[L; L D’ L, U2] // QV
[y’: R’ D’ R, U’] // LD
[U2, R’ D2 R] // CS

[z’: U M2 U’, R] // RV
[U’ x’: U L’ U’, M2] // QB
[x: M’, U L U’] // ES
[B: M2, U’ L’ U] // NL

61 turns / 14.70s = 4.15 tps 
14 targets / 7.97s = 1.76 targets per second


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 23, 2016)

That last one would have been PB by 40 seconds!!!

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-23
solves/total: 6/10

single
best: 3:14.352
worst: 4:17.904

mean of 3
current: DNF (σ = 0.00)
best: 3:37.557 (σ = 2.38)

avg of 5
current: DNF (σ = 147.76)
best: 3:37.557 (σ = 2.38)

Average: DNF (σ = 121.85)
Mean: 3:46.810

Time List:
1. DNF(3:17.095) R B2 L' R2 F2 L' B2 D2 L2 D2 R' D' F' R' D' L2 F' U R' F' Rw' Uw 
2. 4:17.904 L2 F' D2 U2 B U2 B' R2 U2 F L2 D' F' U2 L' R U R2 B U F2 Fw' Uw 
3. 3:37.030 B2 U' R2 U L2 B2 D' R2 U B2 D F' L' B D' L D L2 U B' Rw Uw2 
4. 3:40.155 U D' L' U2 B L' U F' U' L F2 B2 R2 D' F2 R2 D L2 U Fw Uw 
5. 3:35.485 R' L F D F2 U' B' R2 D2 R' L2 F2 U2 L2 D L2 U2 L2 F2 U' Fw' Uw2 
6. 4:15.934 R2 F2 R2 F D2 F' L2 D2 B2 D2 F2 D' B2 L' B2 R' F L' B R' B2 Rw2 
7. 3:14.352 B2 D2 F2 U2 R U2 L R2 B2 L B2 F' R B' L' B2 U2 F2 D L R' Fw Uw2 
8. DNF(4:47.662) L2 D2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F' L2 B2 U2 F D' L U L' D' U' R' F2 
9. DNF(3:33.815) F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 F D2 B L2 D' F L D2 L' F' D L U Rw2 Uw' 
10. DNF(2:32.000) U2 B' U2 R2 B F U2 B D2 R D2 B F2 U' F U R B2 L Rw'


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 24, 2016)

Yay finally got an average of 5
my accuracy lately has been extremely low
1. 55.17 U2 B R2 D2 R2 B R2 F D2 F U' B' D' L R2 D B' D L F' 
2. 40.70 D2 F D2 F' R2 B' F' U2 B F' L' F2 D R' F2 D F2 U2 R2 
3. (DNF(1:45.83)) U2 R' D2 U2 B2 L' F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 B' L D B' F L U' R D 
4. 1:08.11 U L2 D R2 D R2 F2 D2 L2 R2 B' L' D' L D U F' L2 R' D 
5. (37.20) F2 R2 U2 B' L2 F' R2 F U2 B2 D2 R' B' L2 R' D L D F2 U'


----------



## Meneghetti (Jun 24, 2016)

PB!
avg5: 27.699


Spoiler



1. 27.783 B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U B2 D F2 U' F R2 U R B2 R2 D L R
2. (26.983) B R' B D F2 R' U2 R2 F U L' D2 R2 U2 B2 R L2 U2 D2 F2 L'
3. (31.916) L2 D2 F2 R B2 D2 R2 D2 L' R U2 B L' D R' U2 F2 L' D U B
4. 27.083 B R2 B' L' D2 F R L2 D B' D2 R2 F' D2 F' B' R2 U2 B
5. 28.233 B2 L2 U' L2 D2 F2 L2 U' R2 B' U' R D' B2 L2 U' R B' R2


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 24, 2016)

pb 3 bld av 5 
45.52
yay


Spoiler



Average of 5: 45.52
1. 43.02 R U2 R' D2 B2 F2 L' D2 R B2 L' D' L2 F D B' L B' R2 D2 R' 
2. 46.58 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 B2 L F D U' B L2 F U' F2 R' 
3. (42.85) B2 D L2 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 U' F2 L D' U' B' L U2 F L' R U' 
4. (56.44) F' R' U D R L2 U' F' L2 D' R2 F2 B2 R F2 R F2 D2 R' F2 U2 
5. 46.97 R2 U B2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 U2 R B L F2 D2 R B2 F L' U'


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 24, 2016)

decent(ish) 3bld times

53.43 single
58.34 and 1:00.20 mo3's
1:07 kinda BJ ao5, counting 1:21 bc corner recall sucks

Had a 49.03 DNF by 3 corners aswell  but pretty happy overall (haven't done bld in like a month or so)


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 24, 2016)

Very happy with this!
Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-24
solves/total: 8/11

single
best: 3:02.950
worst: 3:54.235

mean of 3
current: 3:11.090 (σ = 11.08)
best: 3:11.090 (σ = 11.08)

avg of 5
current: DNF (σ = 113.00)
best: 3:36.874 (σ = 16.53)

Average: DNF (σ = 93.86)
Mean: 3:26.165

Time List:
1. 3:51.247 F2 L2 U B2 L2 R2 D' L2 D U B' D B2 D' R2 U2 R' F2 L F Rw' 
2. 3:18.806 F2 D F2 D' B2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 U' F R D B' D' R F2 D' R U2 Fw 
3. 3:40.569 B2 U2 B D2 F2 R2 B' D2 F' U' B2 L' F' L2 U R' U' R2 F' Rw2 Uw2 
4. DNF(5:08.743) B2 U2 R2 F' U2 F' D2 B F2 R2 U' B L' D' R' U' L2 F L2 D' Rw' 
5. 3:11.192 B F2 D2 B' U2 R2 F' U2 R2 U2 B R D' R' F D' F D' F' L U2 Rw' 
6. 3:54.235 F2 D' B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 B2 U' B2 U2 B' L' U' B' D' F L F' Rw' Uw2 
7. DNF(3:41.762) D' B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B L2 B' D2 F2 R' F U' R U2 F' U' F2 Rw' Uw 
8. DNF(3:02.943) B' L F' R2 U R F' L U F' B' U2 F' L2 B R2 F U2 L2 U Fw' Uw 
9. 3:02.950 R' D2 F2 U' F2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 R2 D' R' D B' D' U' L U2 B F Fw' Uw2 
10. 3:06.613 U2 L2 D L2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 R2 U2 F' U' B U' L' R' B R2 U2 B' Fw' 
11. 3:23.708 D' L U' B D F' B D' L B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 R' B2 L' U2 B2 U Fw Uw


----------



## ottozing (Jun 24, 2016)

Consistency free zone

Mean of 3: 34.142
1. 37.634 L2 F2 D' U2 L2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 F2 R U B' U L2 F' U2 L' F2 x2 y'
2. 25.730 F R2 B L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U2 R' F D2 U' F L' D R' F D2 x y
3. 39.063 D2 U2 L2 R' B2 R D2 R2 U2 L' U2 F' D' U' R2 B' R2 U' L' F R' x'


----------



## the super cuber (Jun 24, 2016)

Meneghetti said:


> Official 31.97 31.31 DNF (cubecomps)
> Two consecutive NR singles
> 
> ----
> ...





Meneghetti said:


> PB!
> avg5: 27.699
> 
> 
> ...



wow, you are getting insanely fast! GJ!


----------



## Cale S (Jun 24, 2016)

lol what

5BLD - 4:24.66 [1:42]

Lw' Rw2 U2 Dw' F Uw2 B Lw2 R' Rw Bw F' R D2 R2 Uw Lw Uw Bw L2 Rw2 B Dw2 Fw2 F2 Bw U2 Bw Fw F2 Lw L' D2 Dw' B' Bw' L Dw2 R2 Lw2 B D R2 B' Uw U D F2 Rw2 Lw' D Rw' L2 Dw R' L' D2 U Fw2 D2

first success in a little while, thanks to stupid scramble


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 24, 2016)

Cale S said:


> lol what
> 
> 5BLD - 4:24.66 [1:42]
> 
> ...


nice! On cam?


----------



## Cale S (Jun 24, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> nice! On cam?


no  

but if I get something good tomorrow it will be on cam


----------



## moralsh (Jun 24, 2016)

Cale S said:


> no
> 
> but if I get something good tomorrow it will be on cam


good luck!

Gogogo NAR


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 24, 2016)

moralsh said:


> good luck!
> 
> Gogogo NAR


*gogogo WR (I don't want to build pressure on you tho ) but I know sub6 is easily possible


----------



## Cale S (Jun 24, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> *gogogo WR (I don't want to build pressure on you tho ) but I know sub6 is easily possible


Yeah sub-6 really needs to happen, 2nd in the world is reasonable and it's my next level goal, WR is possible but hard and I wouldn't mind not getting it


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 25, 2016)

49.39 R D2 U2 R' F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D2 U' F U B2 U L' B' D R2

3rd best 3bld, pure M2/OP lol. 18-19ish memo ^^
also another 1:07 avg5 a bit earlier, was more consistent this time yay


----------



## Cale S (Jun 25, 2016)

Official 24/26 MBLD in 53:xx 

not bad considering I haven't done any attempts at home in 4 months

one cube I forgot to review for some reason and completely forgot it


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 25, 2016)

1:01.05 2nd best 3bld avg5:
58.36, 1:06.25, DNF, 54.35, 58.55


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jun 26, 2016)

Some 3BLD PB's after a week off...

1:16.919 Mo3
1:25.013 Ao5
1:33.790 Ao12

On a side note, in my current 3BLD session I have 92% accuracy (24/26 solves).


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 26, 2016)

Cale S said:


> Official 24/26 MBLD in 53:xx
> 
> not bad considering I haven't done any attempts at home in 4 months
> 
> one cube I forgot to review for some reason and completely forgot it


Nicely done. You're ridiculously good for someone who seems to never do any attempts at home


----------



## h2f (Jun 26, 2016)

After 1:07 and 1:11 both DNF, I won 3rd place during GLS CUP III. (http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1611&cat=16&rnd=1)


----------



## Tao Yu (Jun 27, 2016)

Irish national record. Really happy because I was afraid of DNFing and I was only aiming for sub 40. Thanks for Adam for being my lucky judge (he judged me for my 51.88 NR last year as well)!

Could have twisted the corners at the end using y x U' R U' R2' U' R U' R2 U' R U' R' U2 R' U2' R' instead of doing four sunes, but oh well. 

Ranked 41 in the world at the moment

Set at the Irish championships 2016.


----------



## the super cuber (Jun 28, 2016)

Cale S said:


> Official 24/26 MBLD in 53:xx
> 
> not bad considering I haven't done any attempts at home in 4 months
> 
> one cube I forgot to review for some reason and completely forgot it



WR 9, Nice! 



Tao Yu said:


> Irish national record. Really happy because I was afraid of DNFing and I was only aiming for sub 40. Thanks for Adam for being my lucky judge (he judged me for my 51.88 NR last year as well)!
> 
> Could have twisted the corners at the end using y x U' R U' R2' U' R U' R2 U' R U' R' U2 R' U2' R' instead of doing four sunes, but oh well.
> 
> ...



Awesome, great solve


----------



## ottozing (Jun 28, 2016)

After a bit of a BLD slump recently, I suddenly destroy my PB avg12 by around 4 seconds 

Average of 12: 34.835
1. 30.675 F2 D2 F2 R2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 D U2 F' L D' B2 U' F2 D2 R2 z' y
2. (27.360) R' L2 U F R D' R U L D B R2 F' L2 F U2 R2 L2 F U2 B' y'
3. 39.653 U L2 F2 D2 F2 D' B2 F2 D' F2 U' F' L D2 B2 D2 B D' F2 U' R2 x2 y'
4. 35.206 F' B2 U L U F D2 R L2 D2 F2 B2 D B2 D L2 U R2 D2 z y'
5. 29.872 F2 L2 F2 L2 U' R2 D R2 B2 D' U2 L B L2 D U' R U2 R' F U z y2
6. 32.560 R2 D2 R' B2 D2 R' F2 D2 U2 R' B2 U' L2 R B' L' U F' U R2 F x2 y'
7. (58.235) B R2 B L2 B' D2 U2 F' U2 B' F2 L U R' U B L2 B2 F2 L' U2 z' y2
8. 36.788 F D2 F2 D2 R2 U2 B' D2 L2 R' U B2 R2 B F U2 R2 U x2 y
9. 39.350 D2 L2 D2 L2 U2 R' U2 L' D2 B2 U2 B U F' D R B' D' L' F' D2 x' y2
10. 30.511 U2 B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 F' U2 B' D2 F L R' D' R' U2 L2 B2 D' B' L2 z' y
11. 29.715 U2 R2 F' D2 B' F D2 F' L2 D' R U R U F' D L D2 z' y2
12. 44.023 R2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 U F2 U B2 L' B F' L' B F' U2 L' D' U' x y

Super duper happy with this, makes me feel more and more confident about eventually getting a good official mean!


----------



## Ollie (Jun 28, 2016)

Tao Yu said:


> Irish national record. Really happy because I was afraid of DNFing and I was only aiming for sub 40. Thanks for Adam for being my lucky judge (he judged me for my 51.88 NR last year as well)!
> 
> Could have twisted the corners at the end using y x U' R U' R2' U' R U' R2 U' R U' R' U2 R' U2' R' instead of doing four sunes, but oh well.
> 
> ...



Nice one, Tao! You've deserved a good single for a long time!

Wow, I didn't realise that a 32s solve would only place you 41st. The top 100 is now sub-44, cool.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 29, 2016)

2nd best:

45.19 R2 F2 L2 U' B2 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 D' L D B' U' R' U B R2 B2 F2


----------



## Martial (Jun 29, 2016)

PB single *25.18[8.07]*
R2 B R2 D2 F R2 B2 U2 L2 U2 F' D' F2 R' U' B U L2 U' B'
targets (sorry for spoil ) :
6 corners + 1 misoriented
8 edges


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 29, 2016)

wat:

Mean of 3: 52.09
1. 49.60 D' B2 R F2 L U D' L B' R2 U D' L2 F2 U' B2 D' R2 D L2
2. 49.32 B2 D2 F2 R2 D L2 U L2 B2 D F L' D2 L R2 B' F2 D' F' D2
3. 57.36 F2 L2 U2 B' U2 F2 D2 F' U2 L2 R U' F D' L2 D2 R B2 R U2

mmmkay wat

Average of 5: 52.92
1. 49.60 D' B2 R F2 L U D' L B' R2 U D' L2 F2 U' B2 D' R2 D L2
2. (49.32) B2 D2 F2 R2 D L2 U L2 B2 D F L' D2 L R2 B' F2 D' F' D2
3. 57.36 F2 L2 U2 B' U2 F2 D2 F' U2 L2 R U' F D' L2 D2 R B2 R U2
4. 51.79 U2 L2 B2 U R2 B2 R2 D' L2 D' L2 B' U' R F D B2 U L R F'
5. (DNF(1:11.54)) F' U R F2 B D2 F2 R2 U' B U2 R B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R U2

edit #2
Average of 5: 52.82
1. 49.32 B2 D2 F2 R2 D L2 U L2 B2 D F L' D2 L R2 B' F2 D' F' D2 
2. 57.36 F2 L2 U2 B' U2 F2 D2 F' U2 L2 R U' F D' L2 D2 R B2 R U2 
3. 51.79 U2 L2 B2 U R2 B2 R2 D' L2 D' L2 B' U' R F D B2 U L R F' 
4. (DNF(1:11.54)) F' U R F2 B D2 F2 R2 U' B U2 R B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 
5. (46.77) B2 D L2 B L' U' D2 R U' F' R2 U2 B' U2 D2 L2 U2 F' D2 F2


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 29, 2016)

PB single:

41.16 F2 D' F2 D L2 D2 R2 D' B2 U2 R' D' F D' L2 B' F' D L' F'

pretty straight-forward memo and solve, would have been sub40 if I didn't had to think about my corner memo for 2 seconds D: Hopefully sub40 soon


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 30, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> wat:
> 
> Mean of 3: 52.09
> 1. 49.60 D' B2 R F2 L U D' L B' R2 U D' L2 F2 U' B2 D' R2 D L2
> ...


wow you're almost as fast as me now!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 30, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> wow you're almost as fast as me now!


nah, I would say I still avg around 1:00 to 1:05, These were just easy scrambles and I am rather surprised I didn't mess them up haha.

more, 2nd best:

1. 42.81 F2 R F2 R' U2 L2 U2 F2 R D2 B U F2 L2 B2 U R2 D2 U2

and 37.80 dnf by 2 twisted Corners ._.

DNF(37.80) B2 F2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 D L2 D2 R D B' U F' L R U2 R' B (that scramble tho)


----------



## Iggy (Jun 30, 2016)

yay

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-30
avg of 12: 35.00

Time List:
1. 34.78 F L2 F2 D L2 R2 D F2 U' F2 D R2 L' B' R U' B2 F D' F2 D2 Rw' Uw' 
2. 34.63 R2 L2 F' D2 R B R' U R U D B2 U2 F2 D F2 U L2 B Fw Uw' 
3. 40.01 F L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D2 B R2 D B D' R U' R D2 B F2 Rw 
4. (26.85) B' R F' R D' F' U F' R' L D B2 R2 F2 L2 U F2 R2 Rw Uw' 
5. (DNF(35.24)) U2 R' F2 L2 U2 L' D2 L' B2 R B2 D B' F L B R' B R D Uw2 
6. 30.10 B2 U' B2 R D F R' F L' F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L' B2 R F2 D Rw Uw' 
7. 32.98 U2 B' R' F2 R2 B2 D B R2 D2 L F2 L' D2 F2 D2 L D2 Rw Uw2 
8. 37.61 L' D2 B2 L2 B2 R' B2 D2 L' D2 R2 F' D R2 U' F L B U2 B Rw' Uw' 
9. 31.62 F' R' D' B' D' F L2 U' L U2 B R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 B R2 D2 L2 Fw' Uw2 
10. 43.65 L' U2 B' R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B' D2 U2 L2 D F R B' U F2 L' D' Rw Uw' 
11. 32.24 U L2 U2 L D' R2 B' U D' R' F2 B2 U2 L2 D R2 U L2 U' F2 Rw2 
12. 32.30 B2 F2 U B2 R2 F2 D' R2 F2 U2 F U R' D' L' R2 U B U2 F2 Rw2 Uw'

It's one of those days where my thinkahead is good. Almost done with 3-style edges too yay


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 1, 2016)

yay
times weren't that good but my accuracy is finally greater than 50%!! use to be around 10%


Spoiler



50.87, 57.75, 1:26.28,46.18, 35.75, 1:02.21,1:20.32, DNF(1:24.12),DNF(1:03.30),DNF(47.98), 1:38.65,DNF(46.86),DNF(57.91), 34.84,DNF(45.28),DNF(1:03.98), 1:13.20,DNF(54.53), 47.05,DNF(1:46.57), 1:02.52,DNF(1:24.96), 1:05.88,42.58+, DNF(1:04.98),DNF(48.50), 47.94,DNF(34.60), 38.72,DNF(44.80), 41.14,DNF(47.34),DNF(41.85), 1:09.90,DNF(47.91), 34.14,55.71, 53.37, 1:40.19,1:17.76, 39.61,DNF(52.20),DNF(56.15),DNF(35.56), 1:31.59,44.50, 52.71,DNF(1:01.15),DNF(34.59),DNF(1:07.52)


----------



## the super cuber (Jul 1, 2016)

*38/42 Cubes in 1:00:00 [37:53 memo]
*
PB!  super happy with this attempt, was done at 59:48 but was trying to remember the corners of a cube i had forgotten, rest was done sub hour  

1:25 per cube


----------



## kake123 (Jul 2, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> *38/42 Cubes in 1:00:00 [37:53 memo]
> *
> PB!  super happy with this attempt, was done at 59:48 but was trying to remember the corners of a cube i had forgotten, rest was done sub hour
> 
> 1:25 per cube


Wow, congrats!!

Seems like you will be reaching 45 cubes really soon

Your next goal is working on that accuracy?


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 2, 2016)

28.49, 37.62,37.16=34.42 mean of 3
yaaaay


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jul 2, 2016)

Took a minute and a half off my 4BLD PB after five DNF's since my last success. Now it's 15:32, and there were lots of pauses so there's still plenty of room for improvement.


----------



## the super cuber (Jul 2, 2016)

kake123 said:


> Wow, congrats!!
> 
> Seems like you will be reaching 45 cubes really soon
> 
> Your next goal is working on that accuracy?


Thanks! 

Yeah will have to improve the accuracy and improve the time slightly so I can get them sub hour comfortably


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 2, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> *38/42 Cubes in 1:00:00 [37:53 memo]
> *
> PB!  super happy with this attempt, was done at 59:48 but was trying to remember the corners of a cube i had forgotten, rest was done sub hour
> 
> 1:25 per cube


MBLD WR is no longer safe. I'm excited .


----------



## Ollie (Jul 2, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> *38/42 Cubes in 1:00:00 [37:53 memo]
> *
> PB!  super happy with this attempt, was done at 59:48 but was trying to remember the corners of a cube i had forgotten, rest was done sub hour
> 
> 1:25 per cube


Holy crap


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 3, 2016)

Just a really nice solve with fluid memo. 8/12 in Noah metrics iirc, so nothing special.
Will do my first bld solve reconstruction once I get the scramble. Failed to get a good mean 

This solve was entirely M2/OP, yes I know I should learn atleast 3-style corners, working on it. completely skipped the 50's lol, former PB was 1:09 and before that 1:36 haha


----------



## the super cuber (Jul 4, 2016)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> MBLD WR is no longer safe. I'm excited .


----------



## sqAree (Jul 4, 2016)

Just got my overall BLD pb single *at a comp*!
Due to the cumulative time limit I had only 4 minutes for the attempt (usually I average around 6-7 minutes) but tried nevertheless and somehow I managed to have a success in 4:23.90 with rushed memo and guessing the sense of the corner twist during execution.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 6, 2016)

a couple 3BLDOH solves
DNF(1:08.05),1:33.64, 1:15.44, DNF(1:25.32)

last one was off by 3 edges


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 6, 2016)

39.40[22.28] L2 B R2 B' R2 F' R2 D2 B U2 R2 U F D R' F U2 B L' F'

12/8, so not lucky at all


----------



## sigalig (Jul 7, 2016)

Hey guys, I'm relatively new to this serious BLD thing but I got a 7/7 MBLD on my first attempt, when my last MBLD attempt was a PB of 4/4! Just learned the rooms method, and I'm just amazed at how powerful it is. MBLD has gotten immensely easier overnight, so many doors opened lol (sorry, but pun intended)





I did 7 since I only have 7 3x3's...I guess it's time to buy some more!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 7, 2016)

PB Average of 5: 45.08
1. (39.41[15.41]) L2 R2 U' F2 L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D R F' R U' R' D' L U' B2 U2 L2 
2. 42.50[14.25] F2 U' L2 R2 U' B2 U' L2 U2 L2 U2 F' D' B' R2 D' L' B2 R U' L2 
3. (DNF(48.03)[15.49]) B D R' B2 U R2 F R D R L2 F2 D2 R2 U2 L' F2 L' U2 R 
4. 44.06[16.26] F2 U2 F2 D2 F' R2 F' U2 L2 F2 L' R' D F' L' D2 L F2 R B2 U 
5. 48.67[15.90] F D2 U2 L2 B' F' D2 F2 D' L B2 F L2 D' L' D2 L2 F2


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 7, 2016)

sigalig said:


> Hey guys, I'm relatively new to this serious BLD thing but I got a 7/7 MBLD on my first attempt, when my last MBLD attempt was a PB of 4/4! Just learned the rooms method, and I'm just amazed at how powerful it is. MBLD has gotten immensely easier overnight, so many doors opened lol (sorry, but pun intended)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, nice! My PB is 8 points from like a year ago, I bet you'll beat that on your first attempt


----------



## sigalig (Jul 8, 2016)

Got a successful 4BLD average of 5 and mo3! The average of 5 contains my 3rd-6th ever 4BLD successes. 3 of these successes were PB singles also. My second success which I got a couple of days ago was 17:34, so I'm really excited about this 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-7
avg of 5: 14:24.14

Time List:
1. 15:41.14[9:05.58] D B2 Fw' D Fw' Uw Fw B Uw' L2 B Fw' R L2 B2 L' R2 D2 Fw R B F Uw2 U L R Rw' B' D' Fw2 F B L F' Uw2 D B' U' F Uw' 
2. (DNF(14:02.92))[8:45.76] Uw2 B2 D F' D2 Fw B U2 L Rw' R2 Fw F' Rw2 L Fw R Rw U2 Uw2 L Uw F2 U2 Rw U' R D2 F B2 U Rw Fw Rw' U' R' L' D2 U' Uw2 
3. 13:06.87[8:18.82] D U2 L2 D Rw2 L2 Uw2 B' F D' L R' U L2 Fw' Rw' D' U2 B R Uw F2 Fw D Rw Uw2 L2 Fw2 D Uw B F2 L2 D R' F2 L' Rw B' F 
4. (12:44.81)[7:41.25] F2 B2 R' U' Rw2 R D2 F' Rw' L2 B' Fw' Rw L B' U' B2 Rw2 B D Fw2 U L F D2 R2 B' Fw Uw B2 Uw' Rw F2 L' B2 L' Fw2 R' L2 Rw' 
5. 14:24.40[safe solve for the average ][8:52.60] R Fw' Rw' D' Uw' L2 D' B2 F R Rw' L' U Uw R F Rw2 F2 L' R2 Fw' Uw' Rw' R' L' Fw2 B D F2 D' Rw2 L2 F D' F Uw2 L' U' Uw2 Rw

When I got that 13:06 PB I punch the table and cut my hand cus I was so excited lol.

(I manually added the memo times after the total solve times 'cus I don't know how to get CStimer to do that automatically.)


----------



## fp4316 (Jul 8, 2016)

first sub 30

http://pastebin.com/PdvsF5S4


----------



## h2f (Jul 8, 2016)

fp4316 said:


> first sub 30
> 
> http://pastebin.com/PdvsF5S4


Nice, congrats.


----------



## ottozing (Jul 8, 2016)

Getting more and more sub 30's, 4 in today's somewhat motivated 26 solve session including this.

25.028 D2 B' R2 B' U2 L2 R2 U2 F R2 F D B2 D' L' B2 F' D L' D' F

[M' ; [U' R U , M2]]
[R' , U M' U']
M U M' U2 M' U' M U2
[L' ; [U M2 U' , L']]
[x ; [M' , U R U']]

[R' ; [U2 , R' D R]]
[R' D' ; [R U2 R' , D']]
[x R' U ; [R D' R' , U2]]

Less than .1 from PB and I wasted at least a second in execution


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 8, 2016)

my third sub 30
27.89 B2 D F2 D B2 U F2 D B2 U' R2 B R D2 B' U L' R' F' R' U'

U' M U2 M U M' U2 M'
[z:[U L' U', M]]
[x z:[U' R U, M']]
[U' R' U, M2]
M' U M U2 M U' M' U2

[r:[D2, L U L']]
[l:[U2, R D' R']]
[U' R' U, L]


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 9, 2016)

First successful mean!!!!!!!!

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-9
mean of 3: 3:06.32

Time List:
1. 3:40.35 D' R' B U2 F' L2 U R2 B D2 F2 R L D2 L U2 L F2 D2 Rw'
2. 2:46.71 D' L2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 R2 F2 R2 U' R B' U' R' F2 L2 U2 F U F2 Uw'
3. 2:51.89 U R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D B2 U2 F2 U' R' U2 B' D B2 L U R2 D' B2 Fw Uw2


----------



## sigalig (Jul 9, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> my third sub 30
> 27.89 B2 D F2 D B2 U F2 D B2 U' R2 B R D2 B' U L' R' F' R' U'
> 
> U' M U2 M U M' U2 M'
> ...



Dude that's crazy. By the looks of you WCA profile, you've improved really quickly. And PS, I'm in the bay area too. You should have come to BASC 9, it was super fun.


----------



## sigalig (Jul 9, 2016)

PB mo3 with a PB single wooo. Crazy thing, PB mo3 before today was 2:09.11...yeah I think I just have terrible consistency cus I try to push my memo too hard. Today I got lucky.

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-9
mean of 3: 1:43.18

Time List:
1. 1:48.55[56.70] R2 D L D2 B D' B D2 F R D2 R F2 L B2 R2 F2 R U2 F2 
2. 1:22.33[36.09] U2 B' R B R2 L B' L D' B2 L2 F2 D2 R' U2 B2 U2 L2 D2 
3. 1:58.64[47.06] D B R2 F U F2 B' L' D2 F' D B2 L2 U2 B2 U F2 U' F2 R2 B2

36.09 memo is crazy for me. I think my memo average is ~1:00. One of these days I'm gonna figure out how all of you guys memo in under 20 seconds...


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 9, 2016)

sigalig said:


> PB mo3 with a PB single wooo. Crazy thing, PB mo3 before today was 2:09.11...yeah I think I just have terrible consistency cus I try to push my memo too hard. Today I got lucky.
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-9
> mean of 3: 1:43.18
> ...



What's your memo techniques?


----------



## sigalig (Jul 9, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> What's your memo techniques?



I use letter pairs to make words to form a sentence for corners, and then I usually group every four letters into a made up word for edges. 
For example, that 1:22.33 single my corner letters were JQWKCT which I made into "JacQues is WeaK so he didn't make the CuT".
For edges I had OCABHULDNQOQ. So I said in my head the word OCAB, then HULD, then just remembered there's an N at the end. For the Q O Q, or any 3 target long cycle like that, I typically just remember visually what the cycle is and execute it at the end.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 9, 2016)

sigalig said:


> Dude that's crazy. By the looks of you WCA profile, you've improved really quickly. And PS, I'm in the bay area too. You should have come to BASC 9, it was super fun.


thanx, switching to 3style really made me faster
I wanted to go to BASC 9 but by the time I was signing up it was full. And it doesn't look like there are any comps around here soon.

At my next comp I'll try to beat my PB by more than 2 minutes


----------



## h2f (Jul 9, 2016)

sigalig said:


> 36.09 memo is crazy for me. I think my memo average is ~1:00. One of these days I'm gonna figure out how all of you guys memo in under 20 seconds...



There's no any secret. I thought the same like you. Only pracitce. I do memo now in 20-30 sec and I do exactly the same things when I memoed in 1 minute. Only practice and time.


----------



## sigalig (Jul 9, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> thanx, switching to 3style really made me faster
> I wanted to go to BASC 9 but by the time I was signing up it was full. And it doesn't look like there are any comps around here soon.
> 
> At my next comp I'll try to beat my PB by more than 2 minutes



Ah that's too bad. Yeah I'm sure you'll beat that PB by a whole lot...I guess I'll shoot to beat mine by at least a minute for the next comp. I'm assuming there'll probably be a Berkeley Fall 2016 but if not then most likely at least a Berkeley Winter 2016. Maybe I'll see you there.



h2f said:


> There's no any secret. I thought the same like you. Only pracitce. I do memo now in 20-30 sec and I do exactly the same things when I memoed in 1 minute. Only practice and time.



Yeah I guess I knew there isn't really a secret, since the methods for memo that I use now are the ones that Noah Arthurs talks about in his video about how to get faster at 3BLD, and he said these methods got him to an average of ~12 seconds for memo.


----------



## grandmonkey (Jul 10, 2016)

Finished my first blind solve yesterday  16:43

...that counts as an accomplishment right?

Edit: 3x3 BLD for clarification lol


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 11, 2016)

Lots of sub 40s from today
39.74, 36.21, 36.29, 35.99, 36.79, 32.01 and 33.03

and a 44.90 with a pretty bad scramble
B2 L D2 U2 L2 U2 R D2 F2 L' F2 U' B' U' F D' F2 R F2 L B'

hoping to get sub 40 in comp


----------



## sigalig (Jul 11, 2016)

grandmonkey said:


> Finished my first blind solve yesterday  16:43
> 
> ...that counts as an accomplishment right?
> 
> Edit: 3x3 BLD for clarification lol



Probably the biggest accomplishment in all of your blind endeavors! The hard part is over. My first 3bld success took probably a week or so and ~15 attempts. 4bld took two days to learn and 2 attempts. It gets easier and easier with practice.


----------



## sigalig (Jul 13, 2016)

3BLD PB, 1:10.26[30.69]. Beat my last PB by ~9 seconds. Really trying to push to that sub-1 barrier...




Scramble: D F2 R2 F2 D U L2 U R2 B' R D' U2 F' D' R' U F2 D' Rw' Uw


----------



## h2f (Jul 13, 2016)

First ao5 with 3style: 1:41.60.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 13, 2016)

DNF(34.22), 35.28, 35.29, 33.91, 32.27=*34.83 PB av5*

and a couple random good solves

33.26, 31.99, DNF(33.47)=almost PB mo3

29.48, DNF(45.99), 31.14=almost PB mo3


----------



## kake123 (Jul 15, 2016)

New 3BLD PB and first sub1:10 single 

1:06.136s



Spoiler: Scramble from plusTimer



U2 F2 D2 F' R2 B L2 B2 F' L2 F' R' D2 B F2 L' U' F L' R' F Rw2 Uw2


----------



## sigalig (Jul 15, 2016)

4BLD PB by more than 2 minutes, 8:03.56


----------



## FakeMMAP (Jul 16, 2016)

Today's BLD achievements:
4BLD PB 8:29 first low-8 second sub-9
MBLD 6/8 39:00 first attempt, PB is 4/4 15:11 , I've got the speed, time to work for accuracy!


----------



## fp4316 (Jul 16, 2016)

sigalig said:


> 4BLD PB by more than 2 minutes, 8:03.56


Good job. This is pretty fast for your 3bld times too.


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 16, 2016)

5:48 official 4BLD, sadly the judge wrote it down as 6:48 and I didn't notice


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 17, 2016)

Wooooo 5th sub 30
29.95
U2 B2 U2 F U2 F R2 B L2 R2 F2 R D2 L B R' D' B' L B F 


Spoiler: reconstruction



MEMO
CORNERS: BL PI TX MN
bill makes pies, he's from Texas, man
FVHA EIJS NM
fave-ha ages name

EXECUTION
[z':[U M' U', R]]
[x':[L' B L B', M2]]
U2 M' U M U M' U M U' 
[M:[U R U', M]]
[R', U M' U']

[U', R D2 R']
[U' R U, L]
[R2 F U':[L2, U' R U]]
[R, U' L' U]

av12 was DNF, but still happy with it
37.01, 2:21.45,DNF(44.18),47.78, 32.76,DNF(38.41),53.73, 46.43,34.52, 1:06.33,DNF(36.43),29.95


----------



## sigalig (Jul 17, 2016)

First 5BLD success! On my second attempt. Took it ridiculously slow because I just wanted to make sure I got it. Total time, 45:25.30, 30:59.83 memo.

My first attempt was off by 6 +centers, and I realized it was because I solved midges before centers, and I use a couple M2 algs that I didn't know permuted centers. This time I went +centers->xcenters->wings->midges->corners, and it worked. Also had parity on everything but wings.


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 17, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> 5:48 official 4BLD, sadly the judge wrote it down as 6:48 and I didn't notice


Oh no, that must be gutting. Congrats anyway!


----------



## Ollie (Jul 17, 2016)

What the fudge


Hssandwich said:


> 5:48 official 4BLD, sadly the judge wrote it down as 6:48 and I didn't notice


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 18, 2016)

31.xy 3BLD and 3:28.xy 4BLD

Getting back to my old speeds after a break


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 19, 2016)

Average of 5: 3:19.16
1. (2:43.65) B2 R' D F' U2 B2 L B2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 F' R2 F' L2 B2 R2 x2 y2
2. 2:46.32 B2 L' B2 R D2 L2 F2 U2 L' D2 L2 U' L D' B2 L U' L U2 z'
3. 3:20.86 B2 L2 D2 F' L2 D2 B L2 F' R2 B2 R B2 D F' U' F2 D' L' D' U2 x'
4. 3:50.31 F2 L2 B L' B U R' L' U' D' F D2 F' L2 B U2 B U2 B D2 B' x2 y'
5. (DNF(2:53.29)) L U2 F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 R' B2 L2 B2 U L2 B F2 U2 R' B2 R2 B2 x y2

ayy an ao5, I just used my MBLD memo style (slow and chill, review a crapton of times) just because i wanted successes


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 20, 2016)

31.95 3BLD single
sadly it was a +2; it would've been 29.95


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jul 21, 2016)

12:16 4BLD PB, roughly a three minute 15 second improvement upon my previous best. And it was my first attempt in a couple of weeks, which was quite nice.

Edit: Video


----------



## Chunjie Shan (Jul 21, 2016)

Hello, every one! I'm Chunjie Shan, Chinese. I'm glad to exchange our experiences with foreign cubers!s
Okay, and this is my 5BLD PB~
5：20.558
F' Uw2 D U B' F Lw' D Uw L' Lw Fw2 U Lw F' L2 Lw Fw2 Rw Uw2 Lw Fw' U Lw' Fw2 L2 Uw2 U2 Fw2 Lw Uw F2 Fw2 Uw U' L2 B2 Fw2 Lw2 Rw' L2 D' Fw L2 Rw' Lw' R2 F' D2 R U Uw' Lw2 Uw2 Bw2 U2 L D Fw2 F'


----------



## APdRF (Jul 21, 2016)

First average of 5!

Best average of 5: 2:21.043
1-5 - 2:15.279 2:25.699 (DNF) 2:22.152 (1:43.564)

The DNF was a 1:59. Sadly, no mean of 3, the next solve was another DNF.

Also, yesterday I did another multi attempt: 6/13 in 1:12. Getting closer


----------



## Chunjie Shan (Jul 21, 2016)

3BLD mo3 PB 
22.544 
18.581, 27.576, 21.474
Good Job!


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 21, 2016)

sub 35 3bld on cam
I just started using my new phone to record stuff


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 21, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> sub 35 3bld on cam
> I just started using my new phone to record stuff


Looking forward to finally seeing a video of you!


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 21, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> Looking forward to finally seeing a video of you!


Not sure if I want to reveal my face


----------



## APdRF (Jul 21, 2016)

Yay! Finally a non DNF result: 9/10 in 48.  I think I'll attempt 10 in the competition I have this weekend


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 21, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> Not sure if I want to reveal my face


I didn't mean it like that  I meant you solving.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 21, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> I didn't mean it like that  I meant you solving.


for BLD you have to show your face blindfolded otherwise how do people know you're not cheating


----------



## moralsh (Jul 21, 2016)

We trust you!

Amazing btw


----------



## sigalig (Jul 21, 2016)

Chunjie Shan said:


> 3BLD mo3 PB
> 22.544
> 18.581, 27.576, 21.474
> Good Job!


Holy crap, that's really close to UWR. You're crazy man


----------



## sigalig (Jul 21, 2016)

Second 5BLD success ever, 21:56[12:14]. Beat my first success time (and obviously PB) by approximately 24 minutes lol


----------



## h2f (Jul 21, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> Not sure if I want to reveal my face



C'mon.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 21, 2016)

sigalig said:


> Second 5BLD success ever, 21:56[12:14]. Beat my first success time (and obviously PB) by approximately 24 minutes lol


Nice. Your next success will probably be sub 20 or 15

Is that the Yuxin or Bochuang? I'm considering getting a new 5x5
also heard there's a weichuang gts coming soon


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 21, 2016)

1:22.03[32.24], 58.03[29.60], 56.89[30.13], 46.48[21.75], 55.70[29.80]
56.87 AO5, 53.02 MO3

Probably still going to fail to get a good mean in comp, but at least practice is going kinda well.


----------



## fp4316 (Jul 21, 2016)

sigalig said:


> Second 5BLD success ever, 21:56[12:14]. Beat my first success time (and obviously PB) by approximately 24 minutes lol


Holy crap. You're getting so much better dude. Keep up the good work.


----------



## fp4316 (Jul 21, 2016)

After a ton of failed sub30 attempts, including a 23.83 DNF because I didn't see a flipped edge and a 24.00 DNF because I mixed AQ and AC in recall I finally got my third sub30 and new PB of 28.47.

https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=L-_B-..._R-_U-_R_U_R-_F-_R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R_F_D-_//DBL


----------



## fp4316 (Jul 21, 2016)

27.73 pb three solves after old pb

https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=R_B_L-_U2_B_D-_R-_B-_R2_D2_F2_U2_L-_U2_F2_R2_D2_R_U2_B_Rw_Uw2&alg=x_y-//inspec U-_U-_R-_U_M-_U-_R_U_M_U//RB_LU U_M_U_M_U2_M-_U-_M-_U//BU_FU R-_z_U_L-_U-_M-_U_L_U-_M_z-_R//FL_RU x_U_L_U-_M-_U_L-_U-_M_x-//BD_LU y_M2_U-_L2_U_M-_U-_L2_U_M-_y-//DR_LD R_U-_M2_U_R_U-_M2_U_R2//FR_DR U_R_D-_R-_U2_R_D_R-_U//UFR_LDB R_U2_R-_D-_R_U2_R-_D//FRD_RDB U_R_U-_L-_U_R-_U-_L//FLU_RBU F-_R_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_F-_R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R_F//DLF

edit: rolled a sub30 to a cool mo3 a bit after

29.53 35.61 32.54 = 32.56 mo3

edit2: 
avg of 5: 34.36

Time List:
1. (29.53) B2 D' B2 U2 B2 U' F2 U R2 F2 D' L' F U F2 D' L B' D' L U Rw' Uw' 
2. 35.61 F U F D R2 D2 F L D2 B' D' R2 U B2 D' F2 B2 D2 F2 Rw' 
3. 32.54 F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 R2 U' F2 D2 U' L U R2 F R' D2 L' U B2 F2 Fw' 
4. (DNF) F' B2 D' R U' L U D F2 D2 F L2 B2 U2 F' D2 R2 B2 L2 Fw Uw 
5. 34.93 L D' F U B R D B' R' F' D2 F' L2 F U2 B U2 R2 B2 Fw Uw


----------



## Chunjie Shan (Jul 22, 2016)

fp4316 said:


> 27.73 pb


Good Job!


----------



## sigalig (Jul 22, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> Nice. Your next success will probably be sub 20 or 15
> 
> Is that the Yuxin or Bochuang? I'm considering getting a new 5x5
> also heard there's a weichuang gts coming soon



It's actually a cyclone boys. It's a really good cube; super fast and slice moves are effortless. However after that success I think I'm going to go back to using the Yuxin for 5BLD. The cyclone boys is just a little too unstable and makes me worry about a lot of the moves I make.

I don't have a Bochuang so I can't speculate about which you should get, but I definitely think the Yuxin is great and you wouldn't regret getting it.


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 22, 2016)

45.44 3BLD PB  

U' L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 B' U F2 L B' F L' R2 D2 L2 U'


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 22, 2016)

fp4316 said:


> edit2:
> avg of 5: 34.36


dang it youre sub me now 
let's race to sub 30 average


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 22, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> 45.44 3BLD PB
> 
> U' L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 B' U F2 L B' F L' R2 D2 L2 U'


Nice. Scramble is nothing special either. Are you on 3-style yet?


----------



## Torch (Jul 22, 2016)

First 5BLD attempt since (I think) my official DNFs 6 weeks ago: 18:00.61 success!


----------



## Chunjie Shan (Jul 22, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> 45.44 3BLD PB
> 
> U' L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 B' U F2 L B' F L' R2 D2 L2 U'


I solved it in 21.30 seconds. A nice scramble~


----------



## Chunjie Shan (Jul 22, 2016)

4BLD mo3 New PB
2:01.570 (σ = 3.58)
1:56.848, 2:05.539, 2:02.324
I have changed my memo method. Good job!


----------



## fp4316 (Jul 22, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> dang it youre sub me now
> let's race to sub 30 average


Suddenly berkeley comps are going to be a lot harder


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 22, 2016)

fp4316 said:


> Suddenly berkeley comps are going to be a lot harder


oh, so you live the bay area?

Do you know any other semi-fast people around here?
At the last berkeley comp everyone was pretty slow except for Riley


----------



## fp4316 (Jul 22, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> oh, so you live the bay area?
> 
> Do you know any other semi-fast people around here?
> At the last berkeley comp everyone was pretty slow except for Riley



Yep, I go to Berkeley. Tim is not so bad but he doesn't really practice anymore. I actually organized the last Berkeley comp you went to but I was super sick and wasn't even able to come. You can look me up on Facebook if you want. My name is Ishaan Agrawal.


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 22, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> Nice. Scramble is nothing special either. Are you on 3-style yet?


The scramble had really smooth memo, from my orientation at least, 10 edge targets and 8 corner targets, so I found it pretty easy. I'm still using M2/OP, I'm kind of considering learning 3 style soon, but I think I may focus a bit more on non-BLD events soon.
Also thanks to Rob Y because I got the 45 on his cube


----------



## PixelWizard (Jul 22, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> The scramble had really smooth memo, from my orientation at least, 10 edge targets and 8 corner targets, so I found it pretty easy. I'm still using M2/OP, I'm kind of considering learning 3 style soon, but I think I may focus a bit more on non-BLD events soon.
> Also thanks to Rob Y because I got the 45 on his cube



What do you think is the fastest you can go with M2/OP? Sub-40 with sub10 memo?


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 22, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> The scramble had really smooth memo, from my orientation at least, 10 edge targets and 8 corner targets, so I found it pretty easy. I'm still using M2/OP


Yeah it's not a hard one, but it's not like you had a bunch of pieces already solved so nice job getting a PB on it. Nice time for M2/OP too. What's your memo/exec split like now?


----------



## fp4316 (Jul 22, 2016)

PixelWizard said:


> What do you think is the fastest you can go with M2/OP? Sub-40 with sub10 memo?


Not OP but I have seen people get 30.xy singles with M2/OP


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 22, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> Yeah it's not a hard one, but it's not like you had a bunch of pieces already solved so nice job getting a PB on it. Nice time for M2/OP too. What's your memo/exec split like now?


Memo usually is about 30 seconds, but it can be sub 20. Execution is usually about 30-35, but I isually have a couple of seconds pause between corners and edges, so I average about 1:10.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 22, 2016)

yay first 4bld success, first try in almost a year lmao
1. 34:36.09 U' u' R' B U2 u' f2 U' r2 F r f2 D B' U' u2 f L' D B' F2 u f' B u' R F D U2 F' f2 u' F2 U F2 R' L2 f U' D2


----------



## Iggy (Jul 22, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-22
avg of 5: 31.70

Time List:
1. (28.12) B L F2 L2 R D2 L D2 U2 L2 U' R' U' L' D' L B' L' U Rw Uw 
2. 28.56 D F2 L2 R2 D' L2 F2 U F2 L2 U B R D U B R2 B' F2 R' F Fw Uw2 
3. 29.41 U2 R2 D B' L' U2 F U2 R2 U' L2 D' B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 B Rw' 
4. 37.11 F' R' D B' U2 B R U' B D2 R2 B' D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 L' Uw2 
5. (DNF(27.51)) L2 B F2 L2 B U2 F' L2 R2 D2 L2 R' D' U F L F D2 F R' U2 Rw2 Uw'

First 3 make a 28.70 mo3, PB. Did an edge comm the wrong way on the 27 damn it, would've been a 28.70 avg5 lol


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 22, 2016)

1:48 3bld single and 2:01 ao5, still no 100% success ao5... Gah


----------



## kake123 (Jul 22, 2016)

Iggy said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-22
> avg of 5: 31.70
> 
> Time List:
> ...


Lol, with these times you will surely reckt everyone else at Singapore 333 cube comp


----------



## FakeMMAP (Jul 22, 2016)

sigalig said:


> First 5BLD success! On my second attempt. Took it ridiculously slow because I just wanted to make sure I got it. Total time, 45:25.30, 30:59.83 memo.
> 
> My first attempt was off by 6 +centers, and I realized it was because I solved midges before centers, and I use a couple M2 algs that I didn't know permuted centers. This time I went +centers->xcenters->wings->midges->corners, and it worked. Also had parity on everything but wings.


you can thank me later


----------



## sigalig (Jul 22, 2016)

FakeMMAP said:


> you can thank me later



Haha! Thanks man. Luckily I stumbled across that comment thread between you and Oliver, or else I don't know how long it would have taken me to realize I was unintentionally permuting centers.


----------



## sigalig (Jul 22, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> oh, so you live the bay area?
> 
> Do you know any other semi-fast people around here?
> At the last berkeley comp everyone was pretty slow except for Riley



My first comp was Berkeley Spring 2016, got my first official BLD solve at 4:40 lol. And yeah there were a couple 1:xx solves I think but Riley was by far faster than everybody else. At BASC 9 it was a similar story. Somehow I got third place in multibld with 3/3 in 20 minutes while Riley had first with 16/17 haha so yeah...not a lot of fast BLD solvers it seems


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jul 23, 2016)

10:02 4BLD PB. So close...


----------



## fp4316 (Jul 23, 2016)

26.92 pb. I can't wait until 2 months from now when I'm done practicing all the stuff on my todo list and I'll be averaging low 30s 

https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=R2_U2...FLD_URF
U-_R_D_R-_U2_R_D-_R-_U-//UBL_RBD_URF


----------



## sigalig (Jul 23, 2016)

Finally got my first successful 3BLD average of 12! (meaning no more than 1 DNF)
About time...

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-22
avg of 12: 1:50.30

Time List:
1. (1:28.70) D L2 F2 U' B2 L2 U R2 U2 F L2 B L' B2 R2 F R B'
2. 1:42.82 B' U2 F' L2 B R2 D2 U2 B R2 B2 D' L' F' R B2 L' B R2 U' B
3. 1:31.80 D R2 F2 D' R2 D R2 F2 U2 R2 B' F' D' F U' B L' R' B L2 D2
4. 1:52.72 D B2 R2 D L2 D B2 L2 B2 D F2 B L' R F2 D U B' D2 F' R'
5. (DNF(2:44.47)) L' B2 D2 R2 B D2 F L2 B' R2 F D2 L' U' B' L2 U2 F2 L' B2 L
6. 1:39.41 B2 F2 U' B2 L2 D2 F2 U L2 D F2 R' U2 F' R' D R F2 R' F' U
7. 2:03.25 U B2 D B2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D F2 U L' F D L2 B2 D U R2 D R'
8. 1:29.69 U F2 B L U D' R U L' B U' F2 D' F2 R2 L2 D2 L2 D R2 D
9. 2:02.40 R B2 L2 F2 L D2 B2 R U2 B2 R' F' L F2 U L' D' B' R U2 B
10. 2:02.31 D' B2 L2 D' F2 D' R2 U' L2 D' L B R' F' R D R F D R'
11. 1:54.97 D' B2 U L2 B2 F2 D R2 B2 D' F2 L' U2 B' L' D' F2 L' R2 D L
12. 2:03.58 U2 B2 R F R L U' B' L R2 D' B2 D' R2 D B2 R2 L2 D' R2

Once I got to that 8th solve I really started trying to be safe, which definitely is obvious from the times...


EDIT: Oh yeah, first 3 solves make a 1:34.44 PB mo3


----------



## fp4316 (Jul 23, 2016)

sigalig said:


> Finally got my first successful 3BLD average of 12! (meaning no more than 1 DNF)
> About time...
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-22
> ...


Awesome. AO12s are always impressive.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 23, 2016)

Ao5 PB and 3:21.96 mo3 PB. Poorly placed 4:06 though 

Average of 5: 3:24.84
1. 3:41.10[1:34.25] Rw2 L2 R D Fw2 L' R' B2 U Uw' Rw2 L U R2 L Uw' U2 Fw2 F' D2 Fw L' Fw2 B L2 R' D2 F2 Fw' L' B R2 F2 Uw' R L' Uw' F' R2 D 
2. 3:30.56[1:26.78] U' R2 Uw D' F2 Rw2 F2 B U2 Rw2 U2 R Rw2 F' R L B' Uw2 U Rw Fw Uw D' Fw' U2 F' L2 R' B2 L Rw2 B Uw' L U' R2 Uw2 D L' Fw2 
3. 3:02.85[1:11.38] F2 Fw' R2 B' F' U2 F2 Fw' Uw' B' Uw F' Fw2 B Rw' R2 Fw' D B' R2 Rw' Uw2 L Rw' Fw U' Rw2 D2 R2 D2 Rw Uw' D' Fw D' U' F' L' B' U 
4. (4:06.52[1:37.93]) R2 B2 R D2 Rw2 B2 L Fw' Rw' D U2 Fw' Rw' D2 Rw' L' R' D L' B' L B' Rw2 D2 Uw2 Rw Uw2 L' F' L' B Uw2 B2 F' U' Fw Rw F B' Fw 
5. (2:55.71[1:11.60]) F' R U' Uw' L2 R2 Uw2 R Fw F2 B Uw2 Fw' R2 Fw2 Uw R' F Uw2 B' F Uw' F' Uw B D2 B L' Rw B2 Uw' L' U R' L2 Fw2 L2 Fw' B L2


----------



## fp4316 (Jul 23, 2016)

CyanSandwich said:


> Ao5 PB and 3:21.96 mo3 PB. Poorly placed 4:06 though
> 
> Average of 5: 3:24.84
> 1. 3:41.10[1:34.25] Rw2 L2 R D Fw2 L' R' B2 U Uw' Rw2 L U R2 L Uw' U2 Fw2 F' D2 Fw L' Fw2 B L2 R' D2 F2 Fw' L' B R2 F2 Uw' R L' Uw' F' R2 D
> ...


Your times are crazy fast for bigbld and mbld compared to 3bld. Just practice those more?


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 23, 2016)

pretty bad scramble
1. 36.25 U2 L2 B2 F2 D L2 B2 U' L2 F2 R D' U B R' B L' R' F


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 23, 2016)

fp4316 said:


> Your times are crazy fast for bigbld and mbld compared to 3bld. Just practice those more?


I do practice them more, in terms of time spent. But I think I'm just more of a marathon runner than a sprinter, so to speak.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 23, 2016)

yay 6th sub 30
scramble wasn't that easy
1. 29.60 U2 L2 B D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F R F2 R' B' R' D' F L2 R' B2


----------



## Jacck (Jul 23, 2016)

Just bought a new blindfold this morning and put it on the first time for the 7x7x7 of the weekly competition:

59:38.20 

Memo was 31:20 min and it's just my second 7bld-success (first with the Aofu GT), but my third pb in four days (after Megaminx and 5bld) - nice week!



Spoiler: video



video:


----------



## fp4316 (Jul 23, 2016)

25.69 dnf but I got a 26.69 (barely pb) shortly after! 9 comms too.

*http://tinyurl.com/go4sxml*


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 24, 2016)

3BLD PB!!!!!!!!!!!! 
1. 25.42 B L2 R2 D2 R2 F' D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 R' D2 U L F' U R F R 
6 corners targets and 12 edge targets

If I got this in comp, I'd be 9th in the world.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 24, 2016)

50.49[24.38], 44.53[23.38], 48.98[24.33] = 48.00 MO3. Decent scrambles but I didn't save them, was surprised to get a sub-50 mean. Memo is still pretty bad even on good solves like these.


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jul 25, 2016)

9:51.636 4BLD PB! Sub-10 yay!


----------



## sigalig (Jul 25, 2016)

3BLD PB mo3 by over 7 seconds woooo

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-25
mean of 3: 1:27.13

Time List:
1. 1:26.08 R2 F' L2 F' U2 F' R2 F' R2 D2 F' R' B2 D2 L F' R D L' D2 U2 Fw Uw 
2. 1:31.35 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 B2 R2 U F2 U B L2 B' L F' D' R D B2 Rw Uw 
3. 1:23.94[corner twisted, dgaf] D2 R' U2 L2 R D2 R' F2 U2 F2 D2 B L U' L2 D2 B' U' L2 F' Fw' Uw


----------



## sigalig (Jul 25, 2016)

Oh yeah and I taught myself how to solve a 3x3x2 blind, just for the lols. Took a few tries but I got it in under 4 minutes with I think 1:20 memo. It was super easy, I'll probably make a video on that later. Probably could get sub-1 without too much effort


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 26, 2016)

PB single, 31.92.
Also 42.42 mo3 - 31.92[12.43], 52.81[17.56], 42.53[14.12]. But pretty much a wasted opportunity


----------



## Roman (Jul 26, 2016)

5BLD 4:03.07[1:55.06]



Spoiler



Weekly Competition 2016-30
2. Dw2 U B2 D2 Lw2 Rw R2 B' Rw2 R2 F2 L D' Fw2 F D2 Dw B Bw' Uw2 L B2 Fw' D2 Fw' U2 Fw' F' Dw2 Fw2 F Dw Fw' R2 D2 Fw' D U2 F' Lw2 Dw' R Bw' Fw Lw' R2 Uw2 F' Lw' Rw B L2 F2 D Uw' R B' F2 L2 R2


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 26, 2016)

Roman said:


> 5BLD 4:03.07[1:55.06]


That is ridiculously fast. Why the disappointed reaction?


----------



## Roman (Jul 26, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> That is ridiculously fast. Why the disappointed reaction?



I'm chasing Ollie's UWR since forever and still can't get it.


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 26, 2016)

Roman said:


> I'm chasing Ollie's UWR since forever and still can't get it.


Ah, I thought it was 4:10, has he beaten that? Wiki still says 4:10.


----------



## Cale S (Jul 26, 2016)

Roman said:


> 5BLD 4:03.07[1:55.06]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2:08 execution

how


mark49152 said:


> Ah, I thought it was 4:10, has he beaten that? Wiki still says 4:10.


he has a 3:55


----------



## sigalig (Jul 26, 2016)

Cale S said:


> 2:08 execution
> 
> how
> 
> he has a 3:55



Is that 3:55 viewable somewhere? Never heard about that...


----------



## Cale S (Jul 26, 2016)

sigalig said:


> Is that 3:55 viewable somewhere? Never heard about that...


https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...omplishment-thread.3582/page-684#post-1065493


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 26, 2016)

decent weekly comp results
39.48(sub 10 memo), 33.53, DNF(45.93)=33.53

someone said hi to me on the last solve, which distracted me


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jul 27, 2016)

9:35.334 4BLD PB, not bad at all. Memo was really weird though, so I had loads of pauses during execution unfortunately.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 27, 2016)

yay
33.45,32.80,DNF(1:01.19),31.91, 36.76=*34.34 PB average of 5*

as always, i DNFed the av12

EDIT: 30.00 single


----------



## sigalig (Jul 27, 2016)

3x3x2 BLD in 1:11.26 
Just a silly thing that I thought would be fun to do. I'm calling it a UWR which I realize is also silly but I'm just going to call it that because I can. I'm pretty sure that 90% of the people that watch this thread could beat me lol


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 27, 2016)

sigalig said:


> I'm calling it a UWR which I realize is also silly but I'm just going to call it that because I can.


lol I used to have the UWR for curvy copter, and then qqwref beat me by half a minute


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 27, 2016)

BLD PB!!!!! FIRST SOLVE OF THE SESSION!!!

Previous: 2:45
Just then: 1:54

: DDDDDDDDD


----------



## sigalig (Jul 27, 2016)

Got another 3BLD ao12! Beat my previous PB ao12 by 14 seconds waaaaat. I didn't even try to be safe this time, just got lucky I guess. 10 consecutive successes o.0

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-27
avg of 12: 1:36.66

Time List:
1. 1:26.19 L R2 U2 B F' D2 R2 B D2 L2 F' U2 D L' U' F2 L2 R B L2 Fw' Uw 
2. (DNF(1:19.89)) D L2 B2 U L2 D L2 U2 B2 U F2 B' U' F L' R D2 R2 D R2 F Uw' 
3. 1:42.29 U F' L2 F' R2 D2 B U2 F' U' B F2 L' R F L U F Uw' 
4. 1:34.36 L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 R2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 R' D' B' F L' R2 F' R' B F Rw' Uw' 
5. 1:40.01+ F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B' D2 B D2 R' U F R' B F L U2 L Rw Uw2 
6. 1:40.27 R F' U2 F' D2 F L2 F' R2 F' D2 U2 L' D' B2 R D2 L' D L Fw' 
7. 1:41.24 F2 L2 U B2 D' B2 U B2 F2 R' F' U' L' D' U B R2 U' L2 R Rw2 Uw 
8. (1:17.50) R' D2 B2 D F2 D R2 D2 F2 U R2 B2 R U' F' R D' B2 F2 D R Rw Uw 
9. 1:27.98 L' F' U L D' L' D' B' U2 B2 R2 B2 D' F2 R2 D' Fw Uw' 
10. 1:43.05 L2 D2 R2 D F2 D B2 L2 D' F2 L' B U B2 F' D' L' B R' Fw' 
11. 1:20.08 U2 F2 R2 D L2 D2 B2 U L2 U B' U2 R2 F D' L F L R B' Rw 
12. 1:51.06 D B2 U' R L' U' F2 R' U L2 U2 R2 L2 B' U2 R2 F' L2 F2 B' D'


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 29, 2016)

4BLD PB!
4:23.14 (~1:30) Fw' F' B D2 Rw2 L' Uw L U2 F2 R2 Uw' R' U2 R2 U' Uw L B U Uw2 Rw' Uw F R Rw L Uw2 U2 L Fw Uw Fw2 B2 Rw Uw2 R' Rw' F Fw
Execution was horrible, my 4x4 currently sucks and I also had a pop (luckily only a wing so it was easy to put back in), but the scramble had unbelievably good centres.


----------



## Cale S (Jul 29, 2016)

8:03 official 5BLD

now I have official successes with 5 different types of cube


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 29, 2016)

Cale S said:


> 8:03 official 5BLD
> 
> now I have official successes with 5 different types of cube


Meh. Still getting national champion?


----------



## Cale S (Jul 29, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Meh. Still getting national champion?


Mark could beat me, he had a close 6:38 DNF at Indiana (I had a close 6:3x DNF on my 3rd attempt today)

I think I'll do better in other events, I was really tired for 5bld and my cube is horrible


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jul 29, 2016)

Another 4BLD PB, this one was my first try stackmatting it-- 8:28.930.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 29, 2016)

5:13.55 4BLD single
haven't done 4BLD in a while


----------



## APdRF (Jul 29, 2016)

Official 7/10 in 59 






I forgot the flipped piece on the 3rd cube, although I tried to recall... didn't see another flipped edge on another cube, and I don't know where the 3-cycle of corners came of.


----------



## Torch (Jul 29, 2016)

Official 13/14 in 49:41!

Didn't film


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 30, 2016)

decent 3BLD singles
30.29 and 30.47


----------



## Roman (Jul 31, 2016)

MBLD 31/32 59:15.51[39:26.00]



Spoiler: video


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 1, 2016)

25.49 3BLD single
slower than my PB by 7 milliseconds



Spoiler: scramble



L F2 L' F2 R B2 R2 D2 R' U2 R2 F L2 R B R D L2 B' D L


----------



## fp4316 (Aug 1, 2016)

I'm the U.S. national champion for 3BLD! Also haven't updated here, but PB is something sub NAR so I guess that's cool. I'll keep working until I get it in comp. Happy with my progress for now though.


----------



## the super cuber (Aug 1, 2016)

Roman said:


> MBLD 31/32 59:15.51[39:26.00]
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: video



Nicely done!


----------



## kake123 (Aug 1, 2016)

3BLD PB single, 1min 2.227s



Spoiler: Scrambles from plusTimer



L2 D R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 R2 U R' D R2 F' L' B L' B R'


----------



## Iggy (Aug 1, 2016)

fp4316 said:


> I'm the U.S. national champion for 3BLD! Also haven't updated here, but PB is something sub NAR so I guess that's cool. I'll keep working until I get it in comp. Happy with my progress for now though.


Congrats! All that hard work payed off


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 1, 2016)

fp4316 said:


> I'm the U.S. national champion for 3BLD! Also haven't updated here, but PB is something sub NAR so I guess that's cool. I'll keep working until I get it in comp. Happy with my progress for now though.


Vgj! I haven't gotten a sub NAR single yet


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Aug 2, 2016)

First time in forever that I've really reacted to a 3BLD solve. 

PB single, Mo3, and Ao5 and my first ever sub-1 single!

1:31.424, 1:12.792, 51.360, 1:07.575, DNF(1:37.799)

51.360 U2 F U2 F' L2 F' L2 B2 R2 F2 U L F U' B R D' F' D' R2 Fw Uw


----------



## sigalig (Aug 2, 2016)

Scruggsy13 said:


> First time in forever that I've really reacted to a 3BLD solve.
> 
> PB single, Mo3, and Ao5 and my first ever sub-1 single!
> 
> ...



Wow! That's crazy man. I've been trying to push past the 1-minute barrier myself, and 51 seconds for the first sub-1 seems amazing. No wonder you reacted.


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Aug 2, 2016)

sigalig said:


> Wow! That's crazy man. I've been trying to push past the 1-minute barrier myself, and 51 seconds for the first sub-1 seems amazing. No wonder you reacted.



Yeah, I surprised myself since my previous PB was 1:08. I had a feeling that it was going to be sub-1, but I wasn't expecting 51.


----------



## the super cuber (Aug 2, 2016)

34/43 MBLD in 58:53 [35:50]

Yay awesome time and memo for me, most cubes i have ever attempted! 49.97 memo per cube! 1:22 total per cube!


----------



## Roman (Aug 2, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> 34/43 MBLD in 58:53 [35:50]
> 
> Yay awesome time and memo for me, most cubes i have ever attempted! 49.97 memo per cube! 1:22 total per cube!


Wow, that's indeed super fast.
I started practicing MBLD too, but I don't know if I am capable of catching you up in near future.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 3, 2016)

4:42.91 4BLD
really surprised it was a success, thought I messed up the centers

EDIT: 26.40 3BLD, my tenth sub 30


----------



## the super cuber (Aug 3, 2016)

Roman said:


> Wow, that's indeed super fast.
> I started practicing MBLD too, but I don't know if I am capable of catching you up in near future.


Thanks!  haha its not that hard, took me about 3 months to go from 30 cubes to 40+


----------



## porkynator (Aug 3, 2016)

21.27[7.89] F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 D B2 U R2 U' B L' U2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D L2 F x y

x' z' //Memo
[x: L', U R U'] //Free 3-cycle of corners (8/8)
[D R: D2, R U2 R'] (11/19)

L2 U L U L' U' L' U' L' U L' (11/30)
[U x' U: M', U2] (7/37)
M U' M' U' M U' M' U' (8/45)
[U' x U: M, U2] (7/52)
[S', R2] (4/56)

M' L U' L' U2 R L U' L' U R' U2 M (13/69)

69 STM / 13.38 s = 5.157 TPS

Part of a 25.59 Mo3:
1. 21.27[7.89] F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 D B2 U R2 U' B L' U2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D L2 F x y
2. 28.31[9.54] L2 B2 D2 U' B2 L2 D2 U L2 B2 L2 R' U F2 D B U' B L2 B z
3. 27.18[9.74] U R2 U2 L B L' D2 F2 U' B R2 F2 B2 L2 D R2 D' F2 D B2 D' x y'


----------



## Andrew Ivanov (Aug 3, 2016)

Probably russian UNR in 3bld
23.62 [6.хз] B2 F2 U2 B D2 F U' R2 B2 U F' L' F2 U' F L U2 R B' L' U D' B2 U2 D2 
PB, of course)
I hope I'll get NR on next comps


----------



## Jacck (Aug 3, 2016)

Manu Veerecken is the 6th with a Mean of 3 in 5bld in competition!
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/misc/missing_averages/
And made his best attempt at last - well done!


----------



## fp4316 (Aug 4, 2016)

7 sub 30s in a row!

28.44 U' L D2 R2 B U L2 D F2 B' U R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 R2 F2
29.03 U' F2 R2 U' F2 L2 R2 F2 U F2 D2 L B' R F' D2 B' U' R' D2 B'
29.40 U' R2 F2 D B2 D B2 U2 F2 U' L2 R' U B2 F L U2 R B' R' B2
26.29 B' U B' R' D2 R' F2 B U' R F L2 F' R2 F2 D2 B' R2 F L2 B'
29.97 B F2 D2 B F2 L2 F R2 U2 L' U2 L D U L' F' R B' D
29.14 U' F2 D L2 U' B2 L2 D' R2 U2 F R' F2 L2 D' B U F2 D' L U2
28.42 L' U' R' L F L B D R' U' R2 D B2 U R2 U B2 D' L2


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 4, 2016)

fp4316 said:


> 7 sub 30s in a row!
> 
> 28.44 U' L D2 R2 B U L2 D F2 B' U R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 R2 F2
> 29.03 U' F2 R2 U' F2 L2 R2 F2 U F2 D2 L B' R F' D2 B' U' R' D2 B'
> ...


???!!!!!?!????!!
How did you suddenly get way faster than me?
what are your Pb's now?


----------



## fp4316 (Aug 4, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> ???!!!!!?!????!!
> How did you suddenly get way faster than me?
> what are your Pb's now?


I was always faster by a bit I think - I just never update here. I don't know, maybe a low 24 or a 23. I don't keep tracking of mo3 or av5 either but I imagine it's like 27.


----------



## Iggy (Aug 4, 2016)

Decided to do a multibld attempt, broke my PB from over 2 years ago lol: 23/25 in 57:35.34. Pretty slow time though, but I'll try to get faster  Next attempt will probably be 27 cubes


----------



## porkynator (Aug 4, 2016)

Average of 5: 27.34
1. 26.00[9.06] L B2 L2 D2 U2 F2 U2 L' U2 R D2 F' U' L F' L U' B' R' F' x2
2. 27.39[8.60] D R2 B2 D U L2 B2 D R2 F2 D2 B' L' U2 B U2 F D2 U R F2 x y2
3. DNF R2 D' R L D' B D2 F L2 D' F2 U2 R L U2 B2 U2 F2 L' D2 R' x2 y2
4. 28.62[9.26] F2 R2 B2 L D2 L B2 R F2 R2 F L R' B' D R D2 F' L' B' z'
5. (21.81[7.14]) D2 L2 U2 B U2 B' R2 U2 F U2 F L F2 D F D2 B2 U' R' D' U2 z y

Reconstruction of the 21.81:
x' y'//memo
y z2 R U R' U R U2 R' L' U' L U' L' U2 L z2 y' //Twist 2 corners (14/14)
U R D2 R' U' R D2 //Unfinished comm (7/21)
U' L' U R2 U' L U R (8/29)

[D' Lw U': M, U2] (9/38)
U R U' R' E' R U R' Uw' (9/47)
[F' R' F, M] (8/55)
[D' L' U': M, U2] (9/64)
[Lw M' U: M', U2] (9/73)

73 STM / 14.67 s = 4.976 TPS


----------



## kake123 (Aug 4, 2016)

Iggy said:


> Decided to do a multibld attempt, broke my PB from over 2 years ago lol: 23/25 in 57:35.34. Pretty slow time though, but I'll try to get faster  Next attempt will probably be 27 cubes


Wow, you are way ahead of me 

Good luck on the 27 cubes!

See you at 333 comp on 27th


----------



## Iggy (Aug 4, 2016)

kake123 said:


> Wow, you are way ahead of me
> 
> Good luck on the 27 cubes!
> 
> See you at 333 comp on 27th



Thanks! You practice way more than me though, so I expect you to sub me in the future  See you at the comp!


----------



## the super cuber (Aug 4, 2016)

38/42 Cubes in 58:31 MBLD PB! [35:09 memo]

Great attempt for me, one cube was DNF by an M2  other 3 were dnf by a 3 cycle each
Pretty Nice time, and fast memo although I did messup memo on a cube and waste over a minute.

The mistakes were avoidable, I'm gonna work on improving my accuracy now that the time is good.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 4, 2016)

The people in this thread are getting faster and faster


----------



## kake123 (Aug 5, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> The people in this thread are getting faster and faster


Yeah 

3BLD PB single 1min 0.397s



Spoiler: Scramble from plusTimer



F2 L2 U L2 U2 B2 D U2 F2 D' L' F2 U2 L' R2 B L2 D L B2 Rw2 Uw'


----------



## sigalig (Aug 5, 2016)

I think I can officially say that I learned 3-style for corners! Such a rewarding feeling. I've watched Noah's tutorial on 3-style edges, but I'm kinda unsure if I want to learn 3-style edges or turbo.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 5, 2016)

2nd best 4bld - 5:35.35 [3:20]

nice execution time for U2/r2/OP, but centers were quite easy 

I memo in this order: wings, review, corners, review, then rewiew both again, centers, review, start exe (centers, wings, corners)
Is there something I can do better in this order? Or how often should I review for consistent sub5/6, so it's still relatively safe?


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 5, 2016)

yay PB
32.46, 35.97,29.12, 32.64,DNF(36.73)=33.69


Spoiler: scrambles



1. 32.46 F' D2 R2 F' D2 F2 L2 B D2 F' R2 D B2 U B' R' D' F2 R F' 
2. 35.97 U' F2 B L2 U' L F' D2 R F U2 D2 F L2 F2 D2 B R2 B' L2 
3. (29.12) U2 L2 U2 F2 U F2 U' B2 F2 L2 R B F' L D' R2 U2 F' R D2 B' 
4. 32.64 D' B2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 U' L2 B2 R2 B L D R F2 D B' L' U2 L' 
5. (DNF(36.73)) D B2 L D B2 U F L B' U' R2 B2 L D2 B2 D2 R U2 R' B2 R'


----------



## sigalig (Aug 5, 2016)

First 3BLD sub-1 minute!!! Soooo ecstatic right now! Got 58.61[25.73]. Previous PB was 1:10.26 . Also this was my first 3BLD attempt of the day
Super easy scramble, memo was DTBGKW for corners, MBETQRKSOS for edges (6/10).


Spoiler: PB Scramble



I scrambled white top, red front, and solved yellow top, orange front, M2/OP:
R U' R B' L' D2 L2 B' F2 U R2 B2 R2 D R2 D2 R2 D L2 F



EDIT: Just calculated TPS for funsies, 71 moves for edges (counting M slices as 1 move), 104 moves for corners, => 5.32 TPS

EDIT: Okay, this is INSANE...I just did two more solves and got a PB mo3 that is sub-my previous 3BLD PB. Idk what is even happening right now...previous PB mo3 was 1:23.32.



Spoiler: PB mo3



Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-5
mean of 3: 1:09.36

Time List:
1. 58.61[25.73] R U' R B' L' D2 L2 B' F2 U R2 B2 R2 D R2 D2 R2 D L2 F
2. 1:11.75[34.02] B2 R2 D' L' D' R' F' R' U' R2 U' F2 U F2 U2 R2 U L2 U B'
3. 1:17.71[31.24] R' L2 F' D2 L2 D2 R2 F D2 U2 B2 L' B U' B' R F D L B Rw2 Uw'


----------



## fp4316 (Aug 5, 2016)

sigalig said:


> I think I can officially say that I learned 3-style for corners! Such a rewarding feeling. I've watched Noah's tutorial on 3-style edges, but I'm kinda unsure if I want to learn 3-style edges or turbo.


you need to learn 3style edges, not a question


----------



## fp4316 (Aug 5, 2016)

D2 F2 L2 B R2 U2 F' R2 B' L2 B L' D2 B' D2 L' D' L2 D2 B'

(23.23)

red front white top:

R u' M' u2 M' u' R' //DF BD FR
[U' M' U, L2] //DF LU LD
R' L U' M' U2 M U' R L' //DF BR BL
[L' : [U M2 U' , L2] //DF FL BL

[L D2 L' , U'] //UBL BDR UFL
[R' : [R' U R , D']] //UBL DFR LBD
[U R U' , L2]] //UBL DFL RUB
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' //UFR

edit: rolled it to a sub nar mo3 - 23.23, 26.57, 28.39


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 6, 2016)

I just re-picked up BLD cause I have a comp in a week.
I was practicing corners and got my first success.

3:11.31+ [2:21.77] L D2 F2 L' R2 U2 R' B2 D2 B2 L D U2 B2 R B2 R' D

Hopefully I can get a full solve soon.


----------



## kake123 (Aug 7, 2016)

55.487s 3BLD PB single and first sub1!!! 



Spoiler: Lol scramble from plusTimer



B2 U B2 U' L2 D B2 D L2 F L U B2 R2 D' L B D U' B' Rw' Uw2


----------



## sigalig (Aug 7, 2016)

kake123 said:


> 55.487s 3BLD PB single and first sub1!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like I've got a 3BLD rival! Haha GJ on your first sub-1


----------



## kake123 (Aug 7, 2016)

sigalig said:


> Looks like I've got a 3BLD rival! Haha GJ on your first sub-1


Yeah, thanks!

Also I noticed that you are improving fast, somemore getting a sub1:10 avg5

When did you start doing 3BLD?


----------



## sigalig (Aug 7, 2016)

kake123 said:


> Yeah, thanks!
> 
> Also I noticed that you are improving fast, somemore getting a sub1:10 avg5
> 
> When did you start doing 3BLD?



I learned 3bld I think around april last year, but memo always made me feel stressed out lol so I stopped for about a year. The Berkeley Spring 2016 happened and I got a 4:40 success and started practicing a good amount after that. Got really into it after the school semester ended. Do you use 3-style?


----------



## kake123 (Aug 7, 2016)

sigalig said:


> I learned 3bld I think around april last year, but memo always made me feel stressed out lol so I stopped for about a year. The Berkeley Spring 2016 happened and I got a 4:40 success and started practicing a good amount after that. Got really into it after the school semester ended. Do you use 3-style?


No 

I use basic M2/OP, even though I know some advanced M2

I only used 1 comm yesterday for edges: CW

How long did it take you to learn 3style corners?

EDIT: the edge comm CW was used in a MBLD attempt, yeah I practice more MBLD than 3BLD


----------



## sigalig (Aug 7, 2016)

I'm gonna reply to your comment in a PM just for the sake of keeping this thread relevant


----------



## fp4316 (Aug 7, 2016)

kake123 said:


> No
> 
> I use basic M2/OP, even though I know some advanced M2
> 
> ...


You should learn corner comms first if you plan on switching. Also I recommend you don't wait any longer - I switched at one minute and it was a mistake.


----------



## fp4316 (Aug 7, 2016)

fp4316 said:


> 26.92 pb. I can't wait until 2 months from now when I'm done practicing all the stuff on my todo list and I'll be averaging low 30s
> 
> https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=R2_U2_L2_B_L2_F-_L2_B2_R2_D-_F_D-_F-_L-_B_F-_D2_L-_D2_Rw_Uw-&alg=y2_z-_//inspec z_M_U_L-_U-_M2_U_L_U-_M_z-//DF_LB_RF_(this_comm_is_bad) U-_B_L_B-_M2_B_L-_B-_M2_U//DF_LD_RU_(this_comm_is_bad) R2_U-_M-_U2_M_U-_R2//DF_DR_UL U-_L-_U_M2_U-_L_U_M2//DF_FL_UB x_D-_M-_U2_M_D_M-_U2_M_x-//DF_RB_DB_(this_comm_is_bad) z_R_R_D_R-_U_R_D-_R-_U-_R-_z-//UBL_FUL_LDB U-_R_D2_R-_U2_R_D2_R-_U-//UBL_FLD_URF U-_R_D_R-_U2_R_D-_R-_U-//UBL_RBD_URF


Hello past Ishaan. You have a **** ton of solves under 26.92 and are now sub30, well ahead of schedule too!


----------



## Iggy (Aug 7, 2016)

fp4316 said:


> Hello past Ishaan. You have a **** ton of solves under 26.92 and are now sub30, well ahead of schedule too!


Damn, your improvement is crazy  Keep going!


----------



## fp4316 (Aug 7, 2016)

Iggy said:


> Damn, your improvement is crazy  Keep going!


Thanks! It really helps that this is literally the only event I really practice. I average 20 on cfop, for reference.


----------



## kake123 (Aug 7, 2016)

fp4316 said:


> Thanks! It really helps that this is literally the only event I really practice. I average 20 on cfop, for reference.


Wat? Lol

Thanks for the advice! I plan on switching after my comp 333 which is on 27 Aug.


----------



## Cale S (Aug 7, 2016)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1676&cat=19&rnd=1

cool, Witali Bułatow got a 24/24 MBLD, beating his previous pb of 16/16, pretty crazy
and yet he's ranked 3rd nationally heh

now 22 points isn't necessarily good enough for top 10 (but I'm still top 10 for now...)


----------



## fp4316 (Aug 7, 2016)

Cale S said:


> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1676&cat=19&rnd=1
> 
> cool, Witali Bułatow got a 24/24 MBLD, beating his previous pb of 16/16, pretty crazy
> and yet he's ranked 3rd nationally heh
> ...


Multiblind is going to get insanely difficult soon. It's already so much harder than it was last year and people are still starting to pick it up. Gianfranco said after he gets a sub20 mo3 in comp he is going after the multi WR, so I expect some fierce competition at the world class levels in the near future.


----------



## Cale S (Aug 7, 2016)

fp4316 said:


> Multiblind is going to get insanely difficult soon. It's already so much harder than it was last year and people are still starting to pick it up. Gianfranco said after he gets a sub20 mo3 in comp he is going after the multi WR, so I expect some fierce competition at the world class levels in the near future.



His execution is good enough for WR, he just needs to improve his memo and maintain accuracy. Right now my MBLD times are faster than his even though his execution is miles ahead of mine


----------



## Iggy (Aug 7, 2016)

24/27 in 59:00.34, rushed through execution because I was worried it wouldn't be sub hour lol. Second attempt with 20+ points so far


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 7, 2016)

fp4316 said:


> Multiblind is going to get insanely difficult soon. It's already so much harder than it was last year and people are still starting to pick it up. Gianfranco said after he gets a *sub20 mo3 in comp* he is going after the multi WR, so I expect some fierce competition at the world class levels in the near future.


O_O


----------



## porkynator (Aug 7, 2016)

3BLD: 29.36 avg12


----------



## fp4316 (Aug 7, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> O_O


averaging 21 overall is possible so a 20 mo3 is doable


----------



## the super cuber (Aug 7, 2016)

38/42 MBLD in 59:09 [36:20 Memo]

Second 38/42 attempt in a row  previous was in 58:31 though so this is not PB. Still great attempt for me

Also my last 3 attempts have been 34/43, 38/42, 38/42 which makes a 31 points mo3!


----------



## sigalig (Aug 7, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> 38/42 MBLD in 59:09 [36:20 Memo]
> 
> Second 38/42 attempt in a row  previous was in 58:31 though so this is not PB. Still great attempt for me
> 
> Also my last 3 attempts have been 34/43, 38/42, 38/42 which makes a 31 points mo3!



I'm curious, are the cubes that you DNF in these huge multibld attempts usually in the same order or is it pretty much random? I'm just thinking maybe there's some portions of your memo that aren't as strong as others for some reason.


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 7, 2016)

I feel like I shouldn't post here cause my accomplishments don't even feel like anything after reading your guys stuff.

First 2x2 BLD attempts!
Just OP and some super basic 1L with Varasano.
First success: 1:58.88[1:16.87]
First Ao5:
1:01.40+ [52.68],
37.59+ [28.15],
1:14.16+ [1:01.50],
(DNF(1:10.42 [38.93])),
(22.83+ [16.38]) =
57.72.
Current PB single: 22.83+ [16.38]
I can't AUF.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 8, 2016)

2/2 MBLD in 4:48.338
idk why but I felt like trying out multi today
@Berd are you proud?


----------



## sqAree (Aug 8, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> 2/2 MBLD in 4:48.338
> idk why but I felt like trying out multi today
> @Berd are you proud?



So suddenly you're doing tons of different events? Didn't you want to focus on only 5 of them?


----------



## Berd (Aug 8, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> 2/2 MBLD in 4:48.338
> idk why but I felt like trying out multi today
> @Berd are you proud?


When you're sub (sup?) me, then I'll be proud


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 8, 2016)

sqAree said:


> So suddenly you're doing tons of different events? Didn't you want to focus on only 5 of them?


I usually only practise 3x3, OH, 3BLD, ans 2x2 (in that order of priority from highes to lowest), but today I felt like trying feet and multiblind. I also did 150 solves or so on skewb and pyra over the last few days though 


Berd said:


> When you're sub (sup?) me, then I'll be proud


What's sub/sup you?


----------



## Berd (Aug 8, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> I usually only practise 3x3, OH, 3BLD, ans 2x2 (in that order of priority from highes to lowest), but today I felt like trying feet and multiblind. I also did 150 solves or so on skewb and pyra over the last few days though [emoji14]
> 
> What's sub/sup you?


12/13 in 50:xx.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 8, 2016)

Berd said:


> 12/13 in 50:xx.


That's really good. (I don't have that many 3x3s lol). Actually, I only have 3 BLD-legal puzzles. The other 8 of my 3x3s have logos.


----------



## Iggy (Aug 8, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> 38/42 MBLD in 59:09 [36:20 Memo]
> 
> Second 38/42 attempt in a row  previous was in 58:31 though so this is not PB. Still great attempt for me
> 
> Also my last 3 attempts have been 34/43, 38/42, 38/42 which makes a 31 points mo3!



Only 9 seconds slower than my 24/27, crazy. You're too fast


----------



## sigalig (Aug 8, 2016)

7/12 55:19[39:16] multibld attempt today :/
Obviously 2 points feels like a waste of time since my PB is 9/10, but I did get really close on each of the 5 cubes that I DNFed, so I feel accomplished in the sense that I know I can actually do 12/12 if I'm just a bit less careless. The five DNFs were due to: 1. a flipped edge; 2. parity; 3. a flipped corner; 4. 3 edge cycle; 5. another 3 edge cycle.


----------



## fp4316 (Aug 8, 2016)

multiple sub WR mo3s today, most of my solves were 25-28, got a 19.92 DNF which I consider an accomplishment.


----------



## the super cuber (Aug 8, 2016)

sigalig said:


> I'm curious, are the cubes that you DNF in these huge multibld attempts usually in the same order or is it pretty much random? I'm just thinking maybe there's some portions of your memo that aren't as strong as others for some reason.



They are usually spread out randomly but slightly more on the cubes i solve at the end of execution as those are the ones i memorised the longest time back. I do try to avoid messing up these though



Iggy said:


> Only 9 seconds slower than my 24/27, crazy. You're too fast



haha thank you so much!


----------



## Ollie (Aug 8, 2016)

fp4316 said:


> multiple sub WR mo3s today, most of my solves were 25-28, got a 19.92 DNF which I consider an accomplishment.


I can DNF in half that time  

In all seriousness, congrats on the sub-WR means!


----------



## Berd (Aug 8, 2016)

1:32.69 pb mo3 with my new BLD method!


----------



## mark49152 (Aug 8, 2016)

Berd said:


> 1:32.69 pb mo3 with my new BLD method!


Congrats, what's the method?


----------



## Berd (Aug 8, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> Congrats, what's the method?


It's all about doing setup moves so one of the corner stickers is on the U layer, as I know all the comms for B C and D (spefz).


----------



## APdRF (Aug 8, 2016)

New PB at 4x4BLD. I had several sub-10's before, but it seems that if I try to go fast I can't get a non-DNF result


----------



## Isaac Lai (Aug 9, 2016)

2:54.31+ 3BLD single


----------



## Iggy (Aug 9, 2016)

25/27 in 54:06.11, PB! Memo was really fast, even faster than in my 23/25 I think. During execution I had a feeling I missed out some corner twists, but turns out I didn't  The two DNFs were:
1. twisted a corner the wrong way
2. executed ODBH as BHOD

Might try 29 next, feels great to have decent accuracy


----------



## the super cuber (Aug 9, 2016)

Iggy said:


> 25/27 in 54:06.11, PB! Memo was really fast, even faster than in my 23/25 I think. During execution I had a feeling I missed out some corner twists, but turns out I didn't  The two DNFs were:
> 1. twisted a corner the wrong way
> 2. executed ODBH as BHOD
> 
> Might try 29 next, feels great to have decent accuracy


Great Job! awesome time too


----------



## Iggy (Aug 9, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> Great Job! awesome time too


Thanks  Not sure if I've actually improved or if it was just a good attempt, though. I'll see how my next one is


----------



## the super cuber (Aug 9, 2016)

36/42 MBLD in 58:49 [34:58]
Decent accuracy and that memo is my best yet at 49.95 per cube! exec needs work though

but the real accomplishment is this: 32.66 points mean of 3 attempts!  sup wr2
my last 3 attempts have been 38/42 [58:31] , 38/42 [59:09], 36/42 [58:49]


----------



## Berd (Aug 9, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> 36/42 MBLD in 58:49 [34:58]
> Decent accuracy and that memo is my best yet at 49.95 per cube! exec needs work though
> 
> but the real accomplishment is this: 32.66 points mean of 3 attempts!  sup wr2
> my last 3 attempts have been 38/42 [58:31] , 38/42 [50:09], 36/42 [58:49]


[50:09] ? Do you mean [59:09]?


----------



## Isaac Lai (Aug 10, 2016)

2:36.64 3BLD single!


----------



## the super cuber (Aug 10, 2016)

Berd said:


> [50:09] ? Do you mean [59:09]?


Yes 59:09, edited. thanks


----------



## Mark Boyanowski (Aug 10, 2016)

Overall MBLD PB yesterday, 40/40 59:17[~39:35]. Pushing execution to force my muscle memory to take over and not thinking about the turns I'm doing really helps my accuracy. Memo was pretty average, but it is my first time getting sub-30 execution per cube in a large attempt! Interesting fact about the attempt, I memorized cubes 25 and 26 in the room after the one I should have, and didn't realize until I got to cubes 29 and 30, so I just memorized 29 and 30 in that room and physically moved them to the front of their group of 8 as if they were 25 and 26


----------



## Roman (Aug 10, 2016)

5x5 BLD 3:44.72 [1:42.07]



Spoiler: video







Also, a full video with stupid reaction is here if you're interested.





Spoiler: reconstruction



Scramble:
CubingTime contest, first scramble 11-Aug-2016
L2 Dw D2 Uw' F2 Fw' Dw' B2 U2 L Dw2 U R' F2 U' B L' Bw2 Fw F2 B2 Uw' U2 L2 Rw2 Bw' Fw2 Lw' Dw2 U Bw' Uw2 U' Rw' Lw2 Fw Rw' Dw B2 Lw2 Fw2 Dw' R2 Uw2 U L Bw2 Rw L2 Lw' B Uw2 F2 D Rw L' F2 L' 3Bw'

The order of A and B parts is not considered. My lettering scheme is here, as well as all my algs and buffers.

Reconstruction:
back to my BLD orientation (Yellow top, orange front):
x' z

Corners:
МЗ: x' [R U R', D]
УА: x U [U R' U', L2]
ИБ: [R', L' U' L U]
РЛ: D' U' (R U R' U')*2 L2 (U R U' R')*2 L2 D U

X-centers:
КС: x [l', U r' U'] // should've done D [U' l' U, r2]
ДО: L2 y' [U r U', l]
ЕТ: [Uw' l' Uw, r]
РА: x' R' [r U r', u]
ИЖ: U [U, r' d r]
БУ: [l' U2 l, d2]
ВХ: [r' u2 r, U2]
ФГ: U2 x' [r2, U l' U']
ЗМ: x' z [U' r U, l'] // should've done [r' u' r, U']
ЛЛ: [r2, U' l2 U]

t-centers:
ОЕ: x' z [M2, U' l' U]
БК: x' [l', U' M' U]
ЖС: Uw' [M' U' M, u]
ХВ: U' [U' M2 U, r']
ПЛ: x' z' [U r U', M']
ЗУ: [E, r U' r']
ЦР: x' z' [M, U r U']
ТТ: [U l' U', M']

Wings:
ТЕ: D [l', U L' U']
СЛ: Rw' U' [U' r2 U, R]
ВИ: Rw U' [U' r' U, R2]
ШН: l' [l2, U R' U']
ДА: x U' [U' r U, L2]
ХО: Lw2 [r U r', D2]
БЦ: x' [U' l' U, L]
ФР: Lw' [l', U R U']
ЧК: y [L U' L' U, r2]
УГ: [l, U' R U]
ЗП: y' [U' l' U, L]
ЖП: x' z' [r2, U R U']

edges:
ЕО: x' z [M2, U' L' U]
АЧ: U' [U' M U, R2]
УД: z' U [U M' U', L']
ЗК: z' L [L, U' M' U]
ИХ: U2 M' U2 M


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 10, 2016)

Roman said:


> 5x5 BLD 3:44.72 [1:42.07]
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: video


That's UWR right? Congrats!


----------



## mafergut (Aug 10, 2016)

Roman said:


> 5x5 BLD 3:44.72 [1:42.07]
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: video


Do I remember somebody saying "sub-4 is possible?" Wow, just wow! Impressive.


----------



## sigalig (Aug 10, 2016)

Roman said:


> 5x5 BLD 3:44.72 [1:42.07]
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: video


Wow, haven't seen a happy reaction from you since the megaminx bld 

If you don't get a sub-4 on your next comp I'd be really surprised.


----------



## Roman (Aug 10, 2016)

sigalig said:


> Wow, haven't seen a happy reaction from you since the megaminx bld
> 
> If you don't get a sub-4 on your next comp I'd be really surprised.



Yep, that's what I've been afraid of: "you're sub-4 at home and not even sub-5 at comps". I don't really have an excuse for that...
The scramble was pretty lucky though.


----------



## newtonbase (Aug 10, 2016)

Roman said:


> 5x5 BLD 3:44.72 [1:42.07]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crazy time. I'd have liked to have seen more of the reaction.


----------



## Iggy (Aug 11, 2016)

Roman said:


> 5x5 BLD 3:44.72 [1:42.07]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finally, congrats!


----------



## mark49152 (Aug 11, 2016)

Roman said:


> 5x5 BLD 3:44.72 [1:42.07]


That is incredible. Well done.


----------



## fp4316 (Aug 11, 2016)

Mark Boyanowski said:


> Overall MBLD PB yesterday, 40/40 59:17[~39:35]. Pushing execution to force my muscle memory to take over and not thinking about the turns I'm doing really helps my accuracy. Memo was pretty average, but it is my first time getting sub-30 execution per cube in a large attempt! Interesting fact about the attempt, I memorized cubes 25 and 26 in the room after the one I should have, and didn't realize until I got to cubes 29 and 30, so I just memorized 29 and 30 in that room and physically moved them to the front of their group of 8 as if they were 25 and 26


Holy crap, so you do actually post on these forums! That's so freaking awesome Mark - and very clever with the moving cubes. Do you know how many you're doing at Michigan?


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 12, 2016)

Yay! I finally did my first real BLD attempt! It was a total fail, but I did it. I'm pretty sure I messed up somewhere in M2, but more of it is a mess then I thought.
2 edges right, 1 corner right, and one twisted. Everything else is a mess.
Hope I can practice enough to get a success before my comp (Michigan 2016) in two days. And I'm signed up for BLD.
The full solve was 13:09.10 [3:38.80/5:17.37C+E Memo, 2:56.16/1:16.76 E+C Execution].


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 12, 2016)

4BLD 5:54.68. First attempt since comp 2 weeks ago where I had two 6:4x DNFs (though I have been practicing memo a little) and first sub-7 this year. BLD is such a troll sometimes.


----------



## mark49152 (Aug 12, 2016)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> 4BLD 5:54.68. First attempt since comp 2 weeks ago where I had two 6:4x DNFs (though I have been practicing memo a little) and first sub-7 this year. BLD is such a troll sometimes.


Nice one. How are you practising memo?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 12, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> Nice one. How are you practising memo?


Well after restructuring my whole memo system I'm still trying to make sure I can remember all of it correctly. Mostly, I train one set of letters at a time (by first letter) in the Excel sheet where I store the images: it shows up the correct answers once I've written down answers for them all. I've also been tweaking some images still but I'm happy with all but one or two now.


----------



## sigalig (Aug 12, 2016)

Got a 1:57:39 3BLD ao5 with pure 3style corners exept for I think two targets where I couldn't remember the weird special case alg. Definitely slower than when I use OP corners still because I have to pause and think for 5 seconds or so each time I try to think of a corner pair comm. I'm happy that I can actually get an ao5 though. Learning 3style is brutal...


----------



## fp4316 (Aug 13, 2016)

22.28 PB single


----------



## fp4316 (Aug 13, 2016)

sigalig said:


> Got a 1:57:39 3BLD ao5 with pure 3style corners exept for I think two targets where I couldn't remember the weird special case alg. Definitely slower than when I use OP corners still because I have to pause and think for 5 seconds or so each time I try to think of a corner pair comm. I'm happy that I can actually get an ao5 though. Learning 3style is brutal...


Which cases were they? I think when most people start learning comms they learn outdated ones.


----------



## the super cuber (Aug 13, 2016)

36/43 MBLD in 58:54 [34:53 Memo]

good time and great memo at 48.44 seconds per cube!

also 31 points PB ao5:

25, 34, 34, 30, 29 = 31 ao5


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 13, 2016)

yuss, my first sub40 after some stupid fails, 3rd solve of the day  Memo was around 15-16 I think

37.13 R2 U L2 U B2 L2 U2 F2 U' F2 D' R' U' F' U2 F' D' B' D' L U' 

9 edge targets, 5 corner targets+ visually twisted corner. Only used one comm in this solve, which was an 8 move corner comm. I know, I REALLY need to learn atleast corners 3-style, spammimg yperms is just so uneffiecent 
Atleast I used an alg for the twisted corner.


----------



## sigalig (Aug 14, 2016)

fp4316 said:


> Which cases were they? I think when most people start learning comms they learn outdated ones.



I definitely don't remember the cases in that ao5. I've probably been learning 3style a bit differently than how most people do. I can easily understand and recognize when to apply a good handful of types of commutators, and can get probably around 40-50% of cycles solved in 11 moves or less. The rest of the cases that I have a hard time with I'll just set up to a case that I know, and at the most it'll be like 16 moves but still optimal over OP. I've been writing up a complete list and referring to this thread for ideas when I get stuck.


----------



## Cale S (Aug 14, 2016)

Average of 12: 46.78
1. 56.69 L2 F2 R D2 F2 L F2 L2 F2 U2 L' U L U2 R2 D' L' B' R' 
2. 42.98 B2 U2 B2 D2 L2 B' U2 B U2 B' D' R B' D L2 R2 F D' B' U 
3. 46.76 R' U' B' U' F U2 F U2 D L U B2 L2 U' R2 D R2 B2 D R2 B2 
4. 47.89 F2 L2 U2 L B2 R B2 U2 R D2 F U F' L R F' U L' D U 
5. 39.19 B' D B' R2 D R' B2 D' R2 L D2 B' L2 B' R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 
6. 47.70 F2 L2 F2 D2 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 R' B U2 F L' D L2 B R2 D2 U' 
7. 49.01 R2 B2 F2 R' F2 L B2 L F2 U2 R2 D' L' B' D L2 B F U B 
8. (57.95) F' L' F' L' B' R2 D' F L' B' L' D2 R L D2 B2 D2 L' D2 B2 L2 
9. (32.17) F2 B R' F2 D F L' B' R' D2 F D2 L2 B D2 L2 B' U2 R2 U2 
10. 43.73 L F2 R2 B2 R' F2 R2 D2 B2 R U' B D2 B' F2 R B' L2 U' F' 
11. 45.35 U L2 D' R2 D' B2 R2 D B2 F2 D2 L' U2 R' F D2 R' D L2 B' R' 
12. 48.49 D2 F2 R2 B2 U R2 D F2 D2 U2 F' D2 L' B R' D U R B2 R' U


----------



## Ksh13 (Aug 15, 2016)

Got a success on my first ever 3BLD attempt . Time was 11:01.55[9:19.45 memo]. Really slow memo cause I was being very careful about that I did everything correctly, but a success is a success.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 15, 2016)

Ksh13 said:


> Got a success on my first ever 3BLD attempt . Time was 11:01.55[9:19.45 memo]. Really slow memo cause I was being very careful about that I did everything correctly, but a success is a success.


Gj


----------



## fp4316 (Aug 15, 2016)

Ksh13 said:


> Got a success on my first ever 3BLD attempt . Time was 11:01.55[9:19.45 memo]. Really slow memo cause I was being very careful about that I did everything correctly, but a success is a success.


Success on a first attempt is pretty rare, and pretty weird splits too, which I think is a good thing. NJ.


----------



## sigalig (Aug 15, 2016)

Ksh13 said:


> Got a success on my first ever 3BLD attempt . Time was 11:01.55[9:19.45 memo]. Really slow memo cause I was being very careful about that I did everything correctly, but a success is a success.


Yeah thats a super fast execution time for your first attempt. Vgj


----------



## Berd (Aug 16, 2016)

First MBLD success with my new corners method, 2/2 in 5:57.33!


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 16, 2016)

my first youtube video, best 3BLD on cam


----------



## sigalig (Aug 17, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> my first youtube video, best 3BLD on cam


Duuuude face reveal omg, GJ


----------



## Chunjie Shan (Aug 17, 2016)

My new 5BLD PB~ First sub5min~
4：55.444
Lw2 U2 Bw2 Lw2 Rw2 F' B2 Bw L' Lw' U' L' D R' Bw' Dw B Rw' L2 D B' D Uw' Lw U' D' Lw' B' R Dw F2 D2 Fw Dw L U' F Uw U' F Rw2 D2 R Lw Rw Dw' D2 Bw' Uw B Uw' Bw2 Uw D Lw' Dw R' Uw' D2 F 

And my 3BLD avg 12 pb:
avg12: 25.629 

(19.348), 22.711, 25.993, 25.895, 26.939, 26.099, 24.657, 26.555, 26.965, 26.299, (31.146), 24.178


----------



## Roman (Aug 17, 2016)

Chunjie Shan said:


> (19.348), 22.711, 25.993, 25.895, 26.939, 26.099, 24.657, 26.555, 26.965, 26.299, (31.146), 24.178



Wtf dude


----------



## Iggy (Aug 17, 2016)

Chunjie Shan said:


> My new 5BLD PB~ First sub5min~
> 4：55.444
> Lw2 U2 Bw2 Lw2 Rw2 F' B2 Bw L' Lw' U' L' D R' Bw' Dw B Rw' L2 D B' D Uw' Lw U' D' Lw' B' R Dw F2 D2 Fw Dw L U' F Uw U' F Rw2 D2 R Lw Rw Dw' D2 Bw' Uw B Uw' Bw2 Uw D Lw' Dw R' Uw' D2 F
> 
> ...



rip my chances of getting an AsR


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 17, 2016)

Forced myself to do some actual corner comms in my solves, that's why it's slower than my normal avg and the reason of the DNF's.
Some scrambles were pretty bad for comms, so I just ended up doing full OP (for maybe like 4-5 solves), while e.g. the first two were completely 3-style. Learned all comms for ULR already, but sometimes it's quite hard to recall them in my actual solves... Also did advanced m2 quite often, which is also part of 3-style  (And did sth 4-style (?) fancy stuff on edges once: It was a completely new cycle on top, and I saw that it was an easy ELL, so I did U2 R U R' U' M' U R U' r' U2 )

Session mean: 1:11.34
1. 1:07.11 R2 U' B2 U R2 B2 U2 L2 R2 F2 D F' L R' B2 U2 B U F D' R2
2. 1:16.03 D B2 R2 U2 B2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 D' B' L2 U' L' R D2 F D2 L
3. DNF(1:42.14) D' B2 U2 F2 U' R2 B2 D' F2 L2 U R' D2 F' L' R' U F R2 U L
4. 1:24.51 F2 D2 B2 D2 L2 U2 L' F2 L2 R' U' L' B' L' F' L R U' B' L2
5. 1:00.45 R2 D B2 L2 U' L2 R2 F2 L2 D B2 L B' F2 L' D2 B U2 L' B U
6. DNF(1:23.24) L' D2 R2 F2 D2 L' U2 R B2 F2 U2 B' D' F' D' F2 R' U' B' L2 F'
7. 1:30.64 R2 U' L2 D' U2 L2 F2 U' L2 R2 F2 R' F D2 U R' B2 L R D' U
8. 1:02.29 L2 R2 D2 F2 D L2 D2 B2 U L2 D L' U2 F' R D U L R2 U2 B2
9. 1:10.41 L2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F' R2 F D2 R2 U' R2 F2 L D2 F R' D2 R'
10. 1:09.16 R2 D F2 L2 U' F2 D B2 L2 D' U2 L B' F' U R2 U B R2 U
11. DNF(1:04.80) F' U2 F' D2 L2 F D2 R2 B' L2 U2 L R D' R F2 U2 B' R2 B U
12. 1:17.53 U B D R2 B2 D B R F L' F B2 L2 F' R2 U2 F D2 R2 L2 B'
13. (DNF(1:11.34)) U D B2 L2 D' R' F L U R' L2 B2 D R2 D' B2 U' D2 F2 L2 D2
14. 1:24.34 D B2 D' B2 U2 R2 B2 D B2 L2 D' R' U2 R D F' U' R B' D2 F'
15. 1:14.19 F U F' U' L' F' B D2 L D' L F2 D2 R B2 U2 R F2 D2 R' B2
16. DNF(1:29.71) D' F2 L2 D L2 B2 R2 U' B2 F2 U B' D U L' R' B' D' R' D U
17. 57.45 R' F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 L B2 L B2 R' D' B U2 L' F2 U L' D F2 L'
18. 1:13.66 R2 D' B2 U2 F2 U' B2 U R2 F2 U2 F R' D' R U' F' R U2 F' R
19. DNF(1:21.57) U B' D' R L' F' U2 F U F B2 U F2 D' F2 L2 U' D' L2 F2 D'
20. (56.50) B2 F' D2 B L2 F' U2 L2 U2 F D B' L U B R F' U2 L2 F R2

best mo3: 1:07, best avg5: 1:12 (=meh)


----------



## Chunjie Shan (Aug 18, 2016)

Roman said:


> Wtf dude


Hi Roman, I'm your big fan. Your 5BLD UWR is wonderful!


----------



## fp4316 (Aug 18, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> my first youtube video, best 3BLD on cam


we should race on TTW


----------



## sigalig (Aug 18, 2016)

3BLD PB: 56.45[22.12]. Scramble: U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F' R2 F2 U2 L2 D B F2 R' D' L' B' D2 R


Spoiler: Video










First PB with 3-style corners! Really excited about that. If any of you feel like critiquing my 3-style corners execution, please do! Corners reconstruction:

x R U R' D2 R U' R' D2 x'
z R' U' R D R' U R D' z'
z x' D F' U' F D' F' U F x z'
D2 R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D'
F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F D'


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 18, 2016)

sigalig said:


> z x' D F' U' F D' F' U F x z'


L D L' U' L D' L' U?
Or x' D L' U' L D' L' U L x?


----------



## fp4316 (Aug 18, 2016)

sigalig said:


> 3BLD PB: 56.45[22.12]. Scramble: U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F' R2 F2 U2 L2 D B F2 R' D' L' B' D2 R
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Video
> ...


for 2 I prefer R layer interchange U' L' U insert, 3 is a 9 mover with U layer interchange R' D R insert


----------



## sigalig (Aug 18, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> L D L' U' L D' L' U?
> Or x' D L' U' L D' L' U L x?





fp4316 said:


> for 2 I prefer R layer interchange U' L' U insert, 3 is a 9 mover with U layer interchange R' D R insert


Wow, these are both really good and I don't know why I didn't think of that. I guess there's a pretty big handful of insertions that just don't naturally occur to me. I've gotta work on that...


----------



## mark49152 (Aug 18, 2016)

sigalig said:


> D2 R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D'
> F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F D'


Yeah you're faster than me but I have to say anyway that this is a horrid way to twist that corner 

I would do 
x' [(U R U' R')2, L']


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 18, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> I would do
> x' [(U R U' R')2, L']



or L sune L' U' L U L' U2

EDIT 
or [L, (U R U' R')2]


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 18, 2016)

my 3rd ever avg12:

Average of 12: 1:08.98
1. (45.00) R' F2 R' B2 L B2 R D2 L D2 B2 D' R' F R F2 D' U2 R' F2 U' 
2. 1:20.81 F2 L2 R2 U B2 D2 U' F2 D' L2 U L' F' L2 B2 L' R' U' B' L F2 
3. 1:02.32 R2 B2 D' U B2 U F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R B' U R' D U2 B2 L F D' 
4. 1:02.37 L2 B2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 L2 R2 D2 U L B' R2 B U2 R' D R2 B2 U 
5. 1:10.99 B' L' F B R D' L2 D2 R2 F L2 U' L2 U2 L2 D F2 D R2 U' B2 
6. 1:10.72 F2 R' U B D' F D L' D L2 B' U2 F' B2 U2 R2 B R2 D2 L2 
7. 1:16.36 F2 L2 R2 U L2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 R2 B' U' R' U' F2 R' F2 D R U' 
8. (DNF(1:16.86)) R D F2 R2 L' F2 R2 F R' L2 D R2 F2 D L2 D L2 D2 F2 L2 
9. 1:12.16 F B U2 L U F' U' R F2 U D2 F2 R2 F L2 B L2 B' D2 F L2 
10. 1:02.32 D2 L B2 L U2 B2 F2 R' U2 B2 L2 U' F' R' D L2 U B2 U 
11. 1:09.85 F D' L' D2 L2 F' B U F U2 B U2 L2 F D2 F' U2 F U2 
12. 1:01.90 D2 F' D' R' U2 D2 F' U D' L2 D2 L2 D2 F L2 F D2 F2 R2 F' 


PB by 12 seconds lmao
contains:
45.00 gj single
1:02.71 mo3
1:05.23 avg5

all safe solves after the 5th solve, dnf was off by 2 twisted corners which I twisted the wrong way


----------



## joshsailscga (Aug 19, 2016)

Started learning 3BLD, using Noah's vids I have learned corners and am working on learning edges. In the last couple days of practicing corners I have a 40.97 single and 1:08 ao5 for corner memo plus execution


----------



## Chunjie Shan (Aug 19, 2016)

4BLD mo3. Almost PB
2:03.234 (σ = 8.80）
2:14.464, 2:02.283, 1:52.955


----------



## fp4316 (Aug 19, 2016)

Chunjie Shan said:


> 4BLD mo3. Almost PB
> 2:03.234 (σ = 8.80）
> 2:14.464, 2:02.283, 1:52.955


What is your 3bld pb?


----------



## Chunjie Shan (Aug 19, 2016)

fp4316 said:


> What is your 3bld pb?


It's 17.11


----------



## Chunjie Shan (Aug 19, 2016)

4BLD First two sub2min in 5 rounds!
avg5 2:09.937 (σ = 12.74)
2:02.283, (1:52.955), (2:35.971), 2:27.898, 1:59.631


----------



## fp4316 (Aug 19, 2016)

Chunjie Shan said:


> It's 17.11





Chunjie Shan said:


> 4BLD First two sub2min in 5 rounds!
> avg5 2:09.937 (σ = 12.74)
> 2:02.283, (1:52.955), (2:35.971), 2:27.898, 1:59.631


this is nuts, when's your next comp?


----------



## fp4316 (Aug 19, 2016)

feel like posting just bc I got a PB2... completely by accident too I wasn't even trying to turn fast:

mean of 3: 26.51

Time List:
1. 27.20 B' R2 D2 F' D2 L2 B' R2 B F' R' B F R U' F U R' B2 Rw Uw' 
2. 23.07 U' R B2 R' D L' B L U2 D2 F' L2 F R2 F' U2 F' R2 B U Fw' 
3. 29.23 D B U2 F R' B2 L D F2 U B L2 F2 D2 B' U2 L2 U2 Rw2 Uw2


----------



## Chunjie Shan (Aug 19, 2016)

fp4316 said:


> this is nuts, when's your next comp?


 I think it will be two years later. I'll be very busy in next two years 
You know, Chinese education …


----------



## Roman (Aug 19, 2016)

Chunjie Shan said:


> I think it will be two years later. I'll be very busy in next two years
> You know, Chinese education …



It's strange you can dedicate so much time for practicing yet not able to leave just for 2 days (or less) for a competition.


----------



## Chunjie Shan (Aug 19, 2016)

Roman said:


> It's strange you can dedicate so much time for practicing yet not able to leave just for 2 days (or less) for a competition.


Chinese education is very hard. I have to study hard for 2 years to pass the big exam. It's very very difficult…
It's summer vacation now, I can spend much time practicing my Blimdfold. But when my school life begin, I'll have less time to practice


----------



## Iggy (Aug 19, 2016)

Chunjie Shan said:


> 4BLD First two sub2min in 5 rounds!
> avg5 2:09.937 (σ = 12.74)
> 2:02.283, (1:52.955), (2:35.971), 2:27.898, 1:59.631



Daammmnn nice. WR pls


----------



## Ollie (Aug 19, 2016)

Chunjie Shan said:


> 4BLD First two sub2min in 5 rounds!
> avg5 2:09.937 (σ = 12.74)
> 2:02.283, (1:52.955), (2:35.971), 2:27.898, 1:59.631



Yes, WR please  We really need someone to bring 4BLD back to life!


----------



## Roman (Aug 19, 2016)

Ollie said:


> We really need someone to bring 4BLD back to life!



By brinning 4BLD back to life you mean breaking your nigh impossible WR and making 4BLD even more dead than earlier?


----------



## Ollie (Aug 19, 2016)

Roman said:


> By brinning 4BLD back to life you mean breaking your nigh impossible WR and making 4BLD even more dead than earlier?



I've seen Kaijun's averages at home, WR is far from impossible.


----------



## Chunjie Shan (Aug 19, 2016)

Ollie said:


> Yes, WR please  We really need someone to bring 4BLD back to life!


Thank you very much, Oliver~
I think I can' t break the 4BLD WR, the cuber that can break it must be Kaijun.
But I'll work hard to take me higher, thank you for your encouragement~~~ 
I hope you can understand what I said with my poor English


----------



## Chunjie Shan (Aug 19, 2016)

Ollie said:


> I've seen Kaijun's averages at home, WR is far from impossible.


Yep, Kaijun is much better than me. He made a 1:48 and 1:5x in Hefei Open 2016, but they were both DNF…
What a pity!


----------



## Ollie (Aug 19, 2016)

Chunjie Shan said:


> Thank you very much, Oliver~
> I think I can' t break the 4BLD WR, the cuber that can break it must be Kaijun.
> But I'll work hard to take me higher, thank you for your encouragement~~~
> I hope you can understand what I said with my poor English



I understood  It's definitely not impossible for you - you just need the right scramble! Stay sharp.



Chunjie Shan said:


> Yep, Kaijun is much better than me. He made a 1:48 and 1:5x in Hefei Open 2016, but they were both DNF…
> What a pity!



Madness!


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 19, 2016)

Well someone needs to get sub-2 (also sub-5 5BLD) in comp soon, the suspense has lasted way too long now. The more people going for it the better, good luck to all of them.


----------



## Altha (Aug 21, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-21
avg of 5: 33.72

Time List:
1. 33.64 U' B2 F2 D' U2 B2 D2 R2 B2 R' U' L2 U2 F D F2 R2 B' D2 
2. (40.88) B U' D F D R L F2 U R2 D2 F2 L F2 L' F2 R2 F2 U2 D 
3. (30.35) R2 U' B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 U' B' R B' F L' D B L U' L2 U' 
4. 35.37 R2 D L2 U' F2 D B2 R2 B2 D' U2 R' D2 L' B R' D2 U F' L F2 
5. 32.14 B L2 B2 U L2 B2 D' B2 R B2 L' R2 D2 B' R B' R2

Had a bit of a wat moment when I saw this, pb ao5 by 4 seconds. Also includes mo3 pb of 32.63 by 3 secs. I've been dropping pbs pretty hard since last week after I was finally getting fluidity in my 3 style comms but wasn't expecting a leap this big after reaching sub 40 O_O


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 21, 2016)

Altha said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-21
> avg of 5: 33.72
> 
> Time List:
> ...


VGJ, my pb is 3 milliseconds faster than yours


----------



## Chunjie Shan (Aug 22, 2016)

4BLD new PB~
1：48.85
L2 Fw' B' Rw' D2 L2 Rw' R U' Uw Rw2 R U2 Rw2 R' B L2 D R Rw2 Fw' L D2 Fw' R' Rw' Uw Rw Fw2 U Rw2 D2 F D2 F D F' U R2 F' 

My first sub1:50~~~~


----------



## Iggy (Aug 22, 2016)

Chunjie Shan said:


> 4BLD new PB~
> 1：48.85
> L2 Fw' B' Rw' D2 L2 Rw' R U' Uw Rw2 R U2 Rw2 R' B L2 D R Rw2 Fw' L D2 Fw' R' Rw' Uw Rw Fw2 U Rw2 D2 F D2 F D F' U R2 F'
> 
> My first sub1:50~~~~


Really nice 

My accomplishment: I can still bld. 30.24 avg5 and 28.71 mo3, close to PBs. Also got another sub 30 mo3, 28.80


----------



## Chunjie Shan (Aug 22, 2016)

Iggy said:


> Really nice
> 
> My accomplishment: I can still bld. 30.24 avg5 and 28.71 mo3, close to PBs. Also got another sub 30 mo3, 28.80


Good Job!


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Aug 22, 2016)

After finally switching to letter pairs (used full audio for the longest time), I am finally able to memo corners without having to review! Now to make my letter-pair recognition faster.


----------



## Iggy (Aug 22, 2016)

Chunjie Shan said:


> Good Job!


Thanks!

20/25 in 51:05.67 woah. Off by many twisted corners and some flipped edges. Probably my last attempt before my comp on saturday, might go for 25 cubes, just really hope I get the NR


----------



## Altha (Aug 22, 2016)

26.19 D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U L2 D L2 F2 R2 B R' D2 B R2 U2 F D L2
Finally got sub OcR single on lol scramble, also failed both a 41 ao12 and a 31 mo3 by a dnf earlier ;_;


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 22, 2016)

first 3 solves of the day wat

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-22
mean of 3: 52.13

Time List:
1. 45.98 F' R2 U' L2 D F2 U L2 R2 D L F2 D' U R' B' L2 D F' 
2. 53.75 L' R2 D' U2 F2 U B2 R2 U' B2 F2 U' F R B' D U' B D' B R 
3. 56.65 U2 D2 B U R L' D' B U' D2 B U2 B D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R'


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 23, 2016)

first solve of the day, and I haven't BLDed in a few days
29.46

EDIT:next was sub 30 off by 3 edges


----------



## Chunjie Shan (Aug 23, 2016)

I don't know why my video was delated…


----------



## Iggy (Aug 23, 2016)

Chunjie Shan said:


> I don't know why my video was delated…


Nice! That memo is insanely fast :O


----------



## Chunjie Shan (Aug 23, 2016)

Iggy said:


> Nice! That memo is insanely fast :O


But my executation was awful


----------



## mark49152 (Aug 23, 2016)

Chunjie Shan said:


> But my executation was awful


Are you kidding? We really want to see you compete before two years' time!


----------



## Berd (Aug 23, 2016)

UWR for memo?!


----------



## Chunjie Shan (Aug 23, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> Are you kidding? We really want to see you compete before two years' time!


Thank you for your encouragement  
I hope I can get a sub 3min solve in a competition after two years, I will keep exercising next one year.


----------



## Iggy (Aug 24, 2016)

(24.32) B2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F' L2 D2 R2 F2 R D' B' L' F2 U B2 U' F Fw Uw2

0.3 slower than PB

Edit: just had a wtf session

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-24
solves/total: 10/12

single
best: 26.58
worst: 54.83

mean of 3
current: DNF (σ = 27.68)
best: 27.77 (σ = 0.84)

avg of 5
current: DNF (σ = 27.86)
best: 27.77 (σ = 0.84)

avg of 12
current: DNF (σ = 13.78)
best: DNF (σ = 13.78)

Average: DNF (σ = 13.78)
Mean: 33.46



Spoiler: Time List:



1. 26.58 R2 F' R2 D2 B' U2 B' L2 F' R2 B' D F2 L' B' D2 R U B D Fw
2. 41.34 B R' F D' F2 B2 R2 F' U2 R2 L2 D' F2 U2 D L2 D' F2 U2 B' Fw'
3. 28.73 U2 R2 B2 U F2 U2 L2 R2 D' L' B' R' D' R' F2 U' L U2 B Rw2
4. 27.21 F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 L2 R U2 R' F2 D B2 R B' U' L F2 R B' U Fw'
5. 27.37 F2 U F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 B2 F2 D F D' L' B L D2 B R B' L' U Fw
6. 29.86 U' D2 R2 F2 R' F2 D2 F2 D2 F' R2 B' R2 U' L2 D2 R' D2 Rw2 Uw
7. 28.71 D' L2 D2 L2 F U2 F D2 R2 B' F' L2 U L' R2 D F2 U2 F2 L2 D Rw' Uw2
8. 36.00 U' L2 D2 U F2 D R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 B' R B' L' B' D' F' R B2 R' Fw' Uw'
9. DNF(29.91) U F2 D' U F2 U' B2 U' B2 F' D' R' B L D2 U L' R F' Rw
10. 33.98 L2 B2 L2 F2 D R2 U' F2 U F2 L' B' F2 R' F U' F2 U R2 U2 Rw2 Uw
11. 54.83 B D B2 L2 D' L2 D' F2 D2 B2 U R D2 B' U2 L2 U' R2 D2 Rw2 Uw2
12. DNF(30.21) F' D L B U' B R' L2 D' F2 R2 D2 B D2 F2 B' U2 B' D2 L2 Rw' Uw



that could've been an amazing avg12, but the fact that half the solves were sub 30 is an accomplishment itself lol

Edit 2: 24.55 on cam


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 24, 2016)

I barely missed an av12, but I'll call it an accomplishment
1:17.08, 34.81, 36.54, 38.35, DNF(44.66), 42.10, 46.84, 52.22, 38.32, 41.14, DNF(51.05), 27.58

I've actually never had a successful BLD average of 12


----------



## BenBergen (Aug 25, 2016)

Official 1:16.66 3BLD single, and 1:27.40 3BLD mean!
Single is 331st in the world and mean is 174th


----------



## sigalig (Aug 25, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> I barely missed an av12, but I'll call it an accomplishment
> 1:17.08, 34.81, 36.54, 38.35, DNF(44.66), 42.10, 46.84, 52.22, 38.32, 41.14, DNF(51.05), 27.58
> 
> I've actually never had a successful BLD average of 12



Do you think you'll be going to Berkeley Summer 2016? It'd be cool to have BLDers to talk to, but then again......according to the Stachu's psyche sheets at the moment I actually have a chance at 3BLD podium if you don't go lol (just behind Ishaan and Noah).


----------



## fp4316 (Aug 25, 2016)

sigalig said:


> Do you think you'll be going to Berkeley Summer 2016? It'd be cool to have BLDers to talk to, but then again......according to the Stachu's psyche sheets at the moment I actually have a chance at 3BLD podium if you don't go lol (just behind Ishaan and Noah).


You'd be hard pressed. Daniel isn't going but me, Noah, Riley, and a few others might even attend. I am down to talk for hours about BLD though. I think a few of the guys are hanging out at my place after so bring multi cubes as well if you want (for multi shots).


----------



## fp4316 (Aug 25, 2016)

I suppose I should post this:

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-23
avg of 12: 28.53

Time List:
1. 27.50 L2 F D2 B' U2 B2 L2 R2 D2 B R F2 U2 B U' L' R D' B2 U Rw2 
2. 28.46 F R' F' U' L' F B R' U B R2 L2 U L2 D2 F2 U L2 U' R2 Rw2 Uw' 
3. 28.19 U' D2 R2 B R2 F' L2 D2 B F D2 U' L F R' B F U' B F2 Rw Uw2 
4. 24.44 D2 B2 F' D2 B2 F L2 U2 L2 R2 D' R B R F2 L' F D F2 R2 Fw 
5. DNF(38.27) D2 U2 F2 D2 B' U2 B D2 B' D2 U F' R2 D B R' F2 L' B' R2 Rw2 Uw
6. 28.17 B' L2 R2 U2 R2 B' L2 R2 U2 L' D2 L' D U' L' F' L F' U' Fw' 
7. 27.14 B' U' B L' F L2 D2 L D R2 U2 R2 B D2 F D2 F' U2 D2 B' 
8. 31.12 L2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U' B2 U' L2 D2 U L' B R2 B U' R' F R2 U' Fw' 
9. 28.85 U2 R' L' F' B' L2 B2 R D2 F D2 L2 F2 U L2 D' R2 F2 B2 Rw2 Uw 
10. (24.15) F R B2 U R F' L' B' D' F2 U2 F2 R' L B2 L D2 Rw2 Uw 
11. 29.20 L' B2 L B2 L2 D2 B2 R' U2 R' D2 U L' D2 B L2 D2 R F2 R2 U Fw' Uw 
12. 32.26 F' B L' U' D' L B' R B' L' D2 B' U2 F R2 B2 U2 B D2 R2 Uw2


----------



## porkynator (Aug 25, 2016)

22.34 L D2 F' U2 B' L2 B L2 U2 L2 F' U2 D' L2 U F' R U' L' Uw

y'
[x U': L2, U' R' U] (9/9)
[x': U L U', R'] (8/17)
[x: U' L U, R] (8/25)

[R2, U' M' U] (8/33)
[L2: U' M U, L'] (9/42)
[F L' U': M', U2] (9/51)
[U' M' U: M, U2] (9/60)
[L' U: M, U2] (7/67)
[L': U M' U', R'] (9/76)


----------



## fp4316 (Aug 25, 2016)

porkynator said:


> 22.34 L D2 F' U2 B' L2 B L2 U2 L2 F' U2 D' L2 U F' R U' L' Uw
> 
> y'
> [x U': L2, U' R' U] (9/9)
> ...


Nice solve. 22 on 9 comms is not easy 

I prefer [U' R U' : [R' D R , U2]] for the first corner comm, and [D : [U , R D' R']] for the second. Not sure if you have considered those.


----------



## porkynator (Aug 25, 2016)

fp4316 said:


> Nice solve. 22 on 9 comms is not easy
> 
> I prefer [U' R U' : [R' D R , U2]] for the first corner comm, and [D : [U , R D' R']] for the second. Not sure if you have considered those.


Thanks!
I think I prefer mine for the first case, but the second one is cool, I will consider it.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 25, 2016)

sigalig said:


> but then again......according to the Stachu's psyche sheets at the moment I actually have a chance at 3BLD podium if you don't go lol (just behind Ishaan and Noah).


I podiumed at my first comp (basc 8) because Riley DNFed. And I was averaging 2-3 minutes.
I think you have a chance of podiuming, just don't DNF


----------



## BenBergen (Aug 25, 2016)

56.50 3BLD, first sub-1!

Super easy edges + plus knowing commutators for 3/4 of the corner cycles = smashing PB by almost 10 seconds

L2 F2 L B2 L' B2 U2 R2 U2 F2 D L R' F' R D B' R2 B'
I'm not super familiar with Noah's notation, but I believe you would call the solve an 8/8.


----------



## sigalig (Aug 25, 2016)

fp4316 said:


> You'd be hard pressed. Daniel isn't going but me, Noah, Riley, and a few others might even attend. I am down to talk for hours about BLD though. I think a few of the guys are hanging out at my place after so bring multi cubes as well if you want (for multi shots).



Yeah I kind of figured that psyche sheets might be an overly optimistic way to gauge how I'll do in the comp. 



Daniel Lin said:


> I podiumed at my first comp (basc 8) because Riley DNFed. And I was averaging 2-3 minutes.
> I think you have a chance of podiuming, just don't DNF



I'm going to have to restrain from hoping that these other guys DNF, that would just be mean lol. Too bad you can't make it.


----------



## kake123 (Aug 26, 2016)

I broke my 3BLD avg12 yesterday, 1:22.433 avg12

Best avg5 was 1:20.283, not really pushing my memo speed because i'm simulating the carefulness I would do in comp.

Another reason was that I did a 3BLD session right after I did 2 consecutive MBLD attempts, an hour apart from each other, in the afternoon.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 26, 2016)

Probably my first successful ao25. Well, it was 50.xx then I rolled a few.

Average of 25: 49.45


Spoiler



1. 59.54[16.70] D F2 L2 B2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 D2 B' R' F' R2 U2 L F L R' D' 
*2. (35.70[13.59]) B2 U F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U B' D' L' B' D2 U L2 R' B' U' 
3. 41.49[13.45] D' L2 D' L2 U L2 U' R2 B2 R2 U2 B' R' D B2 R D2 B2 L2 B' R 
4. 48.85[14.54] D2 B F2 U2 F' U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F' D' U F' L D2 F2 D R2 U' F 
5. 43.72[15.17] D F R B R2 L' U' B D F D R2 B2 U R2 L2 U' L2 D2 B2 U' 
6. 41.42[16.63] R2 U2 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 D B U2 L' D' B2 L2 B R2 F L2 *
7. 41.80[15.52] D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 D R2 D' B L2 B2 U L' B U L' B2 F' 
8. (1:23.92[18.65]) R2 F2 D B2 U' F2 D2 L2 D' R2 U' B L' U' R2 B2 R B' L2 F D 
9. 47.32[16.23] B R2 U2 F2 U2 B' L2 B F2 D2 F' L' R' B L' D2 L R U F' L2 
10. 42.74[13.96] L2 D' B2 D R2 D B2 D' R2 U2 L2 B' D2 U' R2 D L' B' D2 R 
11. 1:01.79[22.08] R' B2 L B2 F2 U2 R' U2 B2 R2 B R D' F2 L D' U2 B L' U' 
12. 43.97[15.14] L2 B2 D L2 F2 U2 L2 R2 F2 R2 D2 B R B2 L' U' L2 D R B' F2 
13. (38.74[13.46]) D2 B2 R' F2 R' F2 R B2 R F2 L2 U L2 D' R2 F U2 L F2 D L 
14. (DNF(57.98)[14.33]) R' D2 L B2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U2 B' D' F' R' F' U' R F2 U' 
15. 49.38[17.75] R F' U B' D F U2 D' L' F R2 F U2 L2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B' R2 
16. 51.01[17.24] F R' U2 F' D L F U' B2 R F2 B2 U2 L U2 R' U2 L U2 
17. 50.36[19.13] U2 R2 B R2 U2 B' R2 B2 L2 B' L' R2 U' B' L R B R B2 L' 
18. 57.24[16.88] U F2 D2 F2 L2 U B2 U' F2 D' R2 B' D' L' R' U L' B2 L2 D' F' 
19. 54.58[22.63] B2 D' R2 U' R2 B2 D' B2 F2 D2 U' B F' L B U F D B' D2 U 
20. 53.23[19.34] B R2 D2 F' L2 B L2 B U2 L2 F' L' R2 B' D L2 D L' D' R' F2 
21. 44.88[17.60] R2 F2 D2 L F2 R U2 L B2 U2 R' D B' D2 B2 F' U L' R F2 U 
22. 43.51[16.93] B R' U2 F' R' F' U L' U' F U2 B2 L2 F' U2 B' U2 B' R2 
23. 1:11.53+[27.21] F U F2 D F2 R' B' R2 D' B' R2 D2 F2 R U2 L F2 R' U2 B2 
24. 40.61[18.26] L U' L B2 D2 R B' L' B2 D R2 F2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L' U2 F2 L' 
25. 49.46[28.18] F2 L' U2 B R B' L' F' L' B' U' R2 U' F2 U' B2 U F2 U' R2 D



Including 45.18 PB ao12 with a counting 1:01 lol. PB mo3(42.01) and ao5(42.21) too


----------



## h2f (Aug 26, 2016)

Finally I can post here: 54.4

U2 L D2 R' U2 B2 U2 L' D2 L' B2 F' U R2 F2 D2 F2 D' U R' Uw.

z2 y'// memo
D2 R2 U' L' U R2 U' L U D2
R' U R D R' U' R D'
R' U' L D' L' U L D L' R
D R U2 R' D' R U2 R'

M2 U L2 U' M U L2 U' M
x' L U L' U' M2 U L U' L' M2 x
R' U M' U' R U M U'
L' U' M' U L U' M U
M' U' R2 U M U' R2 U
alg.cubing.net


----------



## mark49152 (Aug 26, 2016)

h2f said:


> Finally I can post here: 54.4


Nice solve, congrats. That edge solution makes me think I should start to learn setups to FU.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 26, 2016)

h2f said:


> Finally I can post here: 54.4
> 
> U2 L D2 R' U2 B2 U2 L' D2 L' B2 F' U R2 F2 D2 F2 D' U R' Uw.
> 
> ...


I prefer
z R D' R U2 R' D R U2 R2 z'


----------



## h2f (Aug 26, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> I prefer
> z R D' R U2 R' D R U2 R2 z'



Looks fine. I'll keep it mind.


mark49152 said:


> Nice solve, congrats. That edge solution makes me think I should start to learn setups to FU.


Definietly they are worth knowing and using due to intrechange move M/M'. And when you used to them you will see easy cancelations of setups.


----------



## mark49152 (Aug 26, 2016)

h2f said:


> Definietly they are worth knowing and using due to intrechange move M/M'. And when you used to them you will see easy cancelations of setups.


That will be my stepping stone to edge comms. Thanks


----------



## h2f (Aug 26, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> That will be my stepping stone to edge comms. Thanks



Yes. There's nothing more you need to learn edge comms.


----------



## fp4316 (Aug 26, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> I prefer
> z R D' R U2 R' D R U2 R2 z'


why not R2 into 9 mover?


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 26, 2016)

fp4316 said:


> why not R2 into 9 mover?


you mean [R2 D:[R' U R, D2]]? i guess that's good
------------------------------
20th sub 30!
29.11+
D' L2 R2 D' R2 D U2 B2 D' B2 L2 R' B2 U L B F U L' R' U2


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 27, 2016)

ayyyyyy I solved the rubix blinfold
9:42.49
memoriz: 6:00.93
solv: 3:41.56


----------



## kake123 (Aug 27, 2016)

Official sub-1:30 3BLD mean: 1:25.94
1:10.72
1:51.40
1:15.69


----------



## Altha (Aug 28, 2016)

23.35 [9.96] U2 R2 L F' U D L F R U' L2 U2 R2 F' D2 B' U2 B' D2 F L2 

My previous pb single was 26.19 so I had quite a reaction  Sadly done not long after I stopped recording >.<
Also got a 25.06 single not long afterwards (10/6 and 10/5 scrambles respectively)


----------



## joshsailscga (Aug 28, 2016)

First ever 3BLD success 
3:22.80[1:44.55]
scramble: D' F' R L2 U' L F' L2 B2 U' B2 U2 L2 B U2 D2 B R2 F2 L2


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 28, 2016)

joshsailscga said:


> First ever 3BLD success
> 3:22.80[1:44.55]
> scramble: D' F' R L2 U' L F' L2 B2 U' B2 U2 L2 B U2 D2 B R2 F2 L2



Your first ever success is faster than my PB...


----------



## sigalig (Aug 28, 2016)

joshsailscga said:


> First ever 3BLD success
> 3:22.80[1:44.55]
> scramble: D' F' R L2 U' L F' L2 B2 U' B2 U2 L2 B U2 D2 B R2 F2 L2


Holy ****, it took me months to get a 3 minute solve.


----------



## h2f (Aug 28, 2016)

1:00.09 No sub1. 

Scramble: U' R2 B F' U2 F R2 U L' D R U2 F' D2 B2 U2 Rw Uw2


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 28, 2016)

Altha said:


> 23.35 [9.96] U2 R2 L F' U D L F R U' L2 U2 R2 F' D2 B' U2 B' D2 F L2
> 
> My previous pb single was 26.19 so I had quite a reaction  Sadly done not long after I stopped recording >.<
> Also got a 25.06 single not long afterwards (10/6 and 10/5 scrambles respectively)


Nice, sub me.


----------



## Iggy (Aug 28, 2016)

Altha said:


> 23.35 [9.96] U2 R2 L F' U D L F R U' L2 U2 R2 F' D2 B' U2 B' D2 F L2
> 
> My previous pb single was 26.19 so I had quite a reaction  Sadly done not long after I stopped recording >.<
> Also got a 25.06 single not long afterwards (10/6 and 10/5 scrambles respectively)


Nice, sub me as well!


----------



## Altha (Aug 29, 2016)

thanks guys! Also got a 24.95 in the car a few hours ago  (10/6 scramble again)


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Aug 29, 2016)

Altha said:


> thanks guys! Also got a 24.95 in the car a few hours ago  (10/6 scramble again)



3BLD is all you ever do! But you're getting really good at it.


----------



## the super cuber (Aug 29, 2016)

30/35 Official MBLD in 56:24 NR!  missed 31/35 (which would have been WR4) by a corner pop which I fixed back but in wrong orientation 

Also had a 26/42 in 1:00:00 in the first attempt which is the most cubes attempted officially till now after Maskow!


----------



## Altha (Aug 29, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> 3BLD is all you ever do! But you're getting really good at it.


hahah I'm in year 12 so I don't have much time to do anything else bld-related so all my bld time goes into 3bld  (also cos it's the only bld event that ever gets held in melbourne amirite)



the super cuber said:


> 30/35 Official MBLD in 56:24 NR!  missed 31/35 (which would have been WR4) by a corner pop which I fixed back but in wrong orientation
> 
> Also had a 26/42 in 1:00:00 in the first attempt which is the most cubes attempted officially till now after Maskow!


oof that corner pop, still very nice!


----------



## Meneghetti (Aug 29, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> 30/35 Official MBLD in 56:24 NR!  missed 31/35 (which would have been WR4) by a corner pop which I fixed back but in wrong orientation
> 
> Also had a 26/42 in 1:00:00 in the first attempt which is the most cubes attempted officially till now after Maskow!


Awesome accomplishment! How was the 26/42?


----------



## h2f (Aug 29, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> 30/35 Official MBLD in 56:24 NR!  missed 31/35 (which would have been WR4) by a corner pop which I fixed back but in wrong orientation
> 
> Also had a 26/42 in 1:00:00 in the first attempt which is the most cubes attempted officially till now after Maskow!



How many cubes did you solve? I mean in 26/42. All in hour?


----------



## kamilprzyb (Aug 29, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> 30/35 Official MBLD in 56:24 NR!  missed 31/35 (which would have been WR4) by a corner pop which I fixed back but in wrong orientation
> 
> Also had a 26/42 in 1:00:00 in the first attempt which is the most cubes attempted officially till now after Maskow!


Congrats, but actually Maskow tried more cubes than 41, he did 34/46 in 56:52


----------



## the super cuber (Aug 30, 2016)

Altha said:


> oof that corner pop, still very nice!



Thanks 


Meneghetti said:


> Awesome accomplishment! How was the 26/42?



Thanks!  42 cubes was just about the number I could do sub hour at home but due to me being not used to the competition environment, nervousness etc I got a bit pressured by time during execution, although the memo was really fast for me (34 minutes) but I started to forget some cubes during exec and I had one cube left to execute when 1 hour was up  



h2f said:


> How many cubes did you solve? I mean in 26/42. All in hour?


p

Yeah I was halfway through the execution of the second last cube when I ran out of time, would have probably finished around 40 seconds after the hour 



kamilprzyb said:


> Congrats, but actually Maskow tried more cubes than 41, he did 34/46 in 56:52



Thanks  Yeah, I meant most cubes attempted by a person other than Maskow


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 30, 2016)

Finally a not horrible solve
1. 28.70 L2 D2 L2 D' F2 D2 B2 U F2 U' B2 L' B F' D L B2 L' F U2 B


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 31, 2016)

3rd best, 17.xx memo

Time List:
1. 41.81 F' U2 R' B' L U2 F L R2 B2 U' B2 D L2 U2 L2 D F2 D' R


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 31, 2016)

double post, but really good session:

Session average: DNF
1. 55.22 B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U2 R' U2 R F' L2 F' L R2 U R F2 L' B
2. DNF(55.70) L' R' F2 R U2 F2 D2 F2 L' B2 U' L2 B' L2 B2 U2 F2 D L' U2
3. (42.54) U2 B2 L' D2 R U2 R U2 R B2 L2 F' D B2 R' B L U2 L2 F2
4. (DNF(50.19)) F2 D2 U B2 R2 U2 R2 U' L2 F2 R2 B' L D F2 R' B L B2 F' L
5. 42.92 B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 R D2 F2 R2 D' U' F' D B U B' L' U L2
6. 53.89 L2 D2 B2 R' D2 R U2 L F2 L2 R' B L2 F D2 U' B2 D B' D' R'
7. 1:04.49 D F2 D R L' D B R' U' R D2 R2 L' U2 B2 L F2 L F2 B2
8. 52.97 U R2 D2 B L' F' U L2 D F' B2 D B2 U2 D' F2 D F2 L2 U2 L2
9. 1:01.45 F2 R2 B L2 F' L2 F' D2 F U2 B R' B F2 U' F2 U' B2 L' F D2
10. 57.93 U R2 U L2 D2 R2 U' R2 F2 L2 R D2 L2 U L2 F' U B' R2 D' U'
11. DNF(1:07.74) B U2 L2 B D2 L2 B' F' L2 U2 F' R' U2 B' U' F' D F' R U
12. 53.22 R L2 D L2 F B' D' B2 L' F D2 L B2 R' F2 U2 L' F2 B2 U2 L
13. 1:01.34 B' U2 R2 F' D2 L2 U2 B R2 B2 R2 D R' F' D2 F2 L2 D' L' R'
14. 1:21.36 D' B2 U B2 U L2 U L2 F2 L2 U B U R2 D2 R D' F D L R2
15. 1:03.19 D F2 D' F2 D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U L2 B D2 B' R B' D' B U F' L'

first dnf off by 4 edges, second by 3 and third was a mess. Other than that, I did small mistakes, especially on the 42.92 (had CF but executed F first, had to undo it, could'v been a 40) and the 1:04.49 (did HW, but executed as JW but only realised 4 targets after and had to undo and redo everything :/ Could've been a low 50, making the ao5 sub 50).
best avg5 in here is a 53.67. Counting 1:21 hurts, but it's better than a dnf. Session mean without the 1:21 would've been 55ish 

EDIT: had a 1:05.07 straight afterwards, making a 1:01.49 avg12! PB by 7.5 seconds


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 1, 2016)

2 sub 30's in a row!
28.94,29.97, DNF(42.33),36.60, 38.16
average was sub 35, but not PB


----------



## joshsailscga (Sep 1, 2016)

First 3BLD session I've had time for in a few days:

DNF(4:30.08)[1:46.46]
2:27.94[2:27.08]
DNF(4:54.41)[1:58.45] 
2:51.02[1:37.12]
4:14.08[1:38.46]
4:20.00[2:35.76]
2:53.79[1:30.13]
2:27.52[1:19.93]
DNF(2:31.61)[1:15.60]
3:06.80[1:51.30]
DNF(3:19.11)[1:41.18]
DNF(2:54.04)[1:06.72]
3:26.68[1:47.66]
DNF(3:21.08)[1:30.61]
DNF(3:36.85)[1:54.79]

I'm a little disappointed about the counting 4:14 in that ao5 and the 4:20 in the mo3, but at least I have both of those now. Really happy about some of those singles though 
For the 2:27.94, I forgot to hit the timer after memo, so technically the 2:27.08 is the actual time of the solve


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 1, 2016)

My success rate from last month was 53.84%, so yay


----------



## CyanSandwich (Sep 2, 2016)

37.54 mo3
39.51 ao5
44.11 ao12
45.50 ao25

I had a 45 ao25 before I had a sub-40 ao5


----------



## turtwig (Sep 2, 2016)

First 4BLD success!
13:44.23 Fw2 B2 R' B L B2 U' L' F' Uw Fw2 B' U2 Fw2 R D' R2 D' F Fw2 R' Uw2 D' B R2 L2 Fw2 L F2 L' U Fw' Uw R2 D Rw F' Fw Rw2 R2


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 2, 2016)

Yay:

49.31, (41.55), (58.87), 52.38, 53.78 -> 49.91 PB mo3, 51.82 avg5 ^^ 
Also I believe this is my first pure non-DNF sub1 avg5
Messed up the avg12 unfortenately, but got a 44.48 a few solves later


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 2, 2016)

3BLD: 52.858 mo3, 52.369 ao5, 55.885 ao 12
I'd say I'm finally sub-1. My execution is still very bad, like 35 seconds bad. I had a few solves today where I had sub 20 and even sub 15 memo (fastest memo was 10.14), but they were still only mid-40s.


----------



## joshsailscga (Sep 3, 2016)

DNF(2:36.30)[1:25.83]
DNF(2:53.96)[1:26.36]
3:07.17[1:30.77]
DNF(3:13.89)[1:38.59]
DNF(2:46.71)[1:23.22]
2:52.70[1:27.24]
2:05.55[59.99]
DNF(4:05.88)[1:32.19]
2:24.13[1:14.13]
DNF(2:35.13)[55.90]

Yay sub-1 memos  and wooow that single...nearly 20 seconds better than my next-best success.
2:05.55[59.99] U L D' B L2 F U B2 U L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L D2 R2 D2 B2 L


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 3, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> 55.885 ao 12


congrats on getting a sub1 ao12 before me!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 3, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> congrats on getting a sub1 ao12 before me!


What? How is that possible?


----------



## Altha (Sep 3, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-3
avg of 5: 29.44

Time List:
1. (28.38) F' L2 U2 B2 U' L2 D' B2 U' B2 D2 B2 L' F2 D L2 D R F' D2 L' 
2. (35.67) U2 L2 D' R2 D' R D F L U2 R2 U F2 U B2 D' R2 B2 D B2 
3. 29.19 R D R' F2 L D2 F' R2 U2 D2 R' D2 R' D2 R B2 R2 B2 
4. 30.67 B' F2 U2 F2 U' L2 B2 R2 F2 D U' F D B D R' U' F2 D' 
5. 28.44 R F' D2 B L2 R2 U2 F' R2 D2 U2 R' B2 L U R2 U2 B D' L

pb by over 2 seconds and sub 30!  (also mo3 pb). Next goal is to get rid of that damn 47.44 ao12


----------



## Chunjie Shan (Sep 3, 2016)

Altha said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-3
> avg of 5: 29.44
> 
> Time List:
> ...


Congrats~~~


----------



## Roman (Sep 3, 2016)

Going slow is the answer


Spoiler: MBLD NR


----------



## Iggy (Sep 3, 2016)

Roman said:


> Going slow is the answer
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MBLD NR


Nice! I wish going slow worked for me


----------



## mark49152 (Sep 3, 2016)

Congrats @Roman, and good luck tomorrow!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 3, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> What? How is that possible?


I believe he hasn't got an avg12 yet


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 3, 2016)

Altha said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-3
> avg of 5: 29.44
> 
> Time List:
> ...


Dangit sub me gj
I will try to get a sub30 av5 soon


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 3, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> I believe he hasn't got an avg12 yet


yup, I always go as fast as possible, which means i DNF a lot
--------------
today i got my 24th sub 30 
29.55 U' R2 F2 R2 B2 U B2 U B2 R2 U' B' D' U2 R' B' L2 F R' B2


----------



## turtwig (Sep 3, 2016)

PB single yay
1:07.40 B2 D2 L' B2 F2 L2 B2 F2 U2 L D B U2 R' U L B2 L' U F Fw Uw'


----------



## Altha (Sep 4, 2016)

Chunjie Shan said:


> Congrats~~~


Thank you!


Daniel Lin said:


> yup, I always go as fast as possible, which means i DNF a lot


What is your usual accuracy?


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 4, 2016)

Altha said:


> What is your usual accuracy?


50ish percent


----------



## Altha (Sep 4, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> 50ish percent


That's pretty good considering that's at your fastest. Meanwhile I've only gotten 4 out of my last 15 solves


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 4, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> 50ish percent


Haha same. I also try to go fast and push both memo and exec. Before yesterday, my accuracy was like 30% or worse, but I just somehow started getting more sucesses.


----------



## the super cuber (Sep 4, 2016)

Roman said:


> Going slow is the answer
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MBLD NR


Well done!


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 4, 2016)

1. 16:45.79 L' f L U2 F U2 r2 B' D u L2 B u2 R2 f2 L2 u R F2 u L2 B D B' r2 F2 f u2 R F2 R2 D2 U' B2 F' R' L2 F2 R B 

2nd ever 4bld success, less than half the time of my first


----------



## fp4316 (Sep 4, 2016)

10/10 mbld in like 18 something


----------



## Jacck (Sep 4, 2016)

Roman did the sub5: http://www.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1733&cat=18&rnd=1
Great!


----------



## Altha (Sep 4, 2016)

Jacck said:


> Roman did the sub5: http://www.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1733&cat=18&rnd=1
> Great!


I watched him do it live  Grats to him!

Also 25.31 [10.42] L2 D2 R2 D2 B' U2 B2 F' L2 B' L' B' D2 F D F2 L D' U2 L 
Think this is my third best solve. 10'/6 scramble so not overly lucky. trying to push my memo to sub 10 territory tho >.<


----------



## Neptunolium (Sep 4, 2016)

*First 3BLD success... Finally!!!*
Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-4
single: 11:03.239

Time List:
1. 11:03.239 R2 U2 B2 L2 U' F2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 L' B' U2 R D' L' F' U F' Fw' Uw

memo 8:06.99
execution 2:56.25

Also first time doing corner visual, then edge audio and executing edges then corners. I see why it works so well.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 4, 2016)

42.59 real man 3BLD
first try ever


----------



## Goosly (Sep 5, 2016)

Neptunolium said:


> *First 3BLD success... Finally!!!*



GJ. Getting the first success is so satisfying


----------



## Meneghetti (Sep 5, 2016)

Official 35.02 Brazilian NR mean! 
35.40, 32.62, 37.04
Done at SESC Camaquã


----------



## h2f (Sep 5, 2016)

Meneghetti said:


> Official 35.02 Brazilian NR mean!
> 35.40, 32.62, 37.04
> Done at SESC Camaquã



Congrats.


----------



## Altha (Sep 5, 2016)

25.31 L2 D2 R2 D2 B' U2 B2 F' L2 B' L' B' D2 F D F2 L D' U2 L
25.37 L U2 R2 D' R2 U' L2 U' L2 R2 D2 R' F2 D U L' R2 B R2 B
23.72 U L2 B' F' R2 B U2 R2 F' U2 L2 D2 L' U L' F D2 L F2 U2 R2
25.14 D' B D2 L D2 F' D' B' R' D2 L2 F L2 F2 D2 R2 B' L2 F2 B L

lolwut 4 sub 26s in one day, daaamn. 23.72 had pb memo time of 9.26 and 2nd best solve overall 

(for clarification, these aren't back to back sadly )


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 5, 2016)

Altha said:


> 25.31 L2 D2 R2 D2 B' U2 B2 F' L2 B' L' B' D2 F D F2 L D' U2 L
> 25.37 L U2 R2 D' R2 U' L2 U' L2 R2 D2 R' F2 D U L' R2 B R2 B
> 23.72 U L2 B' F' R2 B U2 R2 F' U2 L2 D2 L' U L' F D2 L F2 U2 R2
> 25.14 D' B D2 L D2 F' D' B' R' D2 L2 F L2 F2 D2 R2 B' L2 F2 B L
> ...


wut how are you improving so quickly


----------



## the super cuber (Sep 5, 2016)

I can still 4bld  

doing it after 3 months and PB on the second solve itself! (and on my birthday too )

3:20.24 [1:22]


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 5, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> I can still 4bld
> 
> doing it after 3 months and PB on the second solve itself! (and on my birthday too )
> 
> 3:20.24 [1:22]


GJ and HBD



Altha said:


> had pb memo time of 9.26


that's pretty slow memo for a 23. I have memo to sub 10 just to get sub 30


----------



## Altha (Sep 5, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> that's pretty slow memo for a 23. I have memo to sub 10 just to get sub 30


yeh my memo is a bit weak compared to my execution nowadays. I think the other solves had 10.xx memo but they were all 10/6 scrambles or something similar. What memo system do you currently use? atm I memo corners w/ images and audio edges (then execute in reverse).


the super cuber said:


> I can still 4bld
> 
> doing it after 3 months and PB on the second solve itself! (and on my birthday too )
> 
> 3:20.24 [1:22]


grats and happy birthday!


----------



## the super cuber (Sep 6, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> GJ and HBD



Thanks 



Altha said:


> grats and happy birthday!



Thanks


----------



## Altha (Sep 6, 2016)

(3BLD)
43.07 ao12
49.95 ao25
after getting the ao12 I was thinking that I was going super consistent so I went for the ao25 and sub 50ed that which was nice. Went for the ao50 but got my 4th dnf at around the 37th solve but o well. Getting the ao25 is pretty sick but I had a 34ish ao12 fail a while ago so even tho it's pb by 4 seconds, I have to try to maintain such accuracy at almost my normal speed


----------



## the super cuber (Sep 6, 2016)

with a 6 sec pause during execution  could have been sub 24  still 8.44 memo is great for me, best in comp


----------



## Hssandwich (Sep 6, 2016)

46.02 3BLD for the weekly comp, second best


----------



## Altha (Sep 6, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> with a 6 sec pause during execution  could have been sub 24  still 8.44 memo is great for me, best in comp


daamnnn unlucky on that pause, but still vgj!

Also, I think I've practised at least 3 hours worth of 3bld today and I think it paid off  pb mo3!
Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-6
mean of 3: 28.56
Time List:
1. 27.58 L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D2 R U2 R' F2 D2 U R' D2 B' L B F' R2 D' R'
2. 33.68 R2 B' R F2 L U F D' R2 L U2 D R2 F2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 U' B2
3. 24.39 B U2 B2 U' F2 D' B2 U R2 U2 B D B' L' R2 U' R' D B


----------



## the super cuber (Sep 6, 2016)

38/42 MBLD in 1:00:43 [36:32 memo]

30 points WCA as last 2 cubes were solved after the hour, 
This is my 6th 38/42 result so at least I'm consistent lol


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 6, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> 38/42 MBLD in 1:00:43 [36:32 memo]
> 
> 30 points WCA as last 2 cubes were solved after the hour,
> This is my 6th 38/42 result so at least I'm consistent lol


What is the largest number of cubes you've done 100% success on?


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 7, 2016)

kinda sad this is not PB single but
26.52 3BLD
main thing holding me back is TPS

EDIT: 29.39 2 solves after, DNF ao5 tho


----------



## CyanSandwich (Sep 7, 2016)

34.48 mo3 and 35.95 ao5. Also first sub-30 yesterday (29.29)

Average of 5: 35.95
1. (40.95[14.08]) R2 U' B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U L2 B F2 R' D' L2 B' D2 R' D' R 
2. 34.14[12.00] D2 U2 L2 B2 R' F2 L B2 D2 F2 R B D' L U' L F' D2 B U' 
3. (32.89[12.76]) U D2 R2 B' U' L2 B' L F R' L2 B2 D2 L2 B L2 B' U2 F R2 L2 
4. 36.40[12.83] D' B2 F2 R2 U R2 D' B2 D2 B2 U2 B F' L' D' R' U L B' L2 
5. 37.32[12.74] F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 R2 U B2 L2 B2 U L F' R D R U' B' L2 F2 D'


----------



## Iggy (Sep 7, 2016)

2:44 and 2:34 4bld successes, need to improve most of my algs


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 7, 2016)

I'll get sub1 eventually one day... more of a failure, but whatever :/ Couldn't roll the 1:07 sadly  (Sorry for the weird timer layout, was using my phone timer

3x3

Anzahl der Lösungen: 12
Mean: DNF
Beste: 44.32
Schlechteste: DNF
Average: 1:00.08
aktueller Ao12: 1:00.08
bester Ao12: 1:00.08
aktueller Ao5: 1:01.00
bester Ao5: 57.26

1. 1:07.75
07.09.2016 18:24:43
D' R2 D' R2 B2 U R2 D F' R B2 D2 B2 U' L' U F2 L2 Fw' Uw2

2. 59.78
07.09.2016 18:25:55
D2 B' U2 B R2 F' U2 B2 R2 B2 D U' R' F R' D L R2 F' U R' Fw' Uw'

3. 1:00.40
07.09.2016 18:27:11
B2 R2 F2 D F2 U2 L2 R2 U2 R2 D L' R' B' R2 F' U' R D F' L' Uw2

4. 54.80
07.09.2016 18:28:19
U2 L R2 D2 U2 F2 D2 R U2 R' D2 F' R' D' F2 L2 F' U L R B' Uw'

5. (44.32)
07.09.2016 18:29:20
L2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 D R2 U' L2 R' B' R U L2 R' F U' L' R B' Rw' Uw2

6. 1:06.68
07.09.2016 18:30:46
L2 R2 U2 L2 D' B2 D' R2 D' F2 U L U2 F' D R' D' F D2 U Rw2 Uw2

7. 56.58
07.09.2016 18:31:55
F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U R2 U2 B2 R2 F' R F' R F2 R' B2 F' D' F' Rw2 Uw

8. 1:01.93
07.09.2016 18:33:10
U2 B2 U R2 F2 R2 D U' L2 U2 F U2 L2 R' U R' B D U2 F U2 Rw' Uw2

9. 1:00.96
07.09.2016 18:34:22
R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 B R2 B' F2 U2 R' D2 L' U' L' R2 B2 R B' R Fw

10. 51.77
07.09.2016 18:35:31
L2 B2 D2 R2 D R2 B2 U2 B2 D' L2 B L2 B R2 D' R D2 F' D U Fw' Uw2

11. (DNF (48.87))
07.09.2016 18:37:36
U' F2 L2 F2 U F2 D2 F2 U2 F' U' B2 U' B' D' B2 F' R' U Rw Uw2

12. 1:00.10
07.09.2016 18:38:59
B' F' L2 F U2 L2 B' L2 R2 D2 F' R' D B L2 F' L2 R' B' D Rw2 Uw


----------



## joshsailscga (Sep 8, 2016)

Apparently not practicing for a few days makes my memos better but my execution slower...
2:07.30[58.57]
DNF(2:18.28)[59.83]
DNF(2:19.05)[1:04.95]
2:17.04[53.08]
DNF(3:04.31)[1:31.69]
DNF(2:20.29)[56.39]
DNF(2:47.21)[1:10.07]
DNF(3:12.81)[1:18.29]
DNF(2:15.66)[1:16.42]
2:47.47[1:23.54]
2:26.45[1:23.65]
2:52.96[1:25.80]
DNF(3:08.79)[1:24.04]
2:09.44[1:10.13]

Last five solves make a 2:42.29 mo3 and ao5, pretty cool. Two solves in there that should have been pb, maybe even sub-2, but execution was really slow


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 8, 2016)

39.15 3BLD single
D2 B2 D' U2 B2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 U2 R B' U L D' B2 U2 L2 B D'

pretty cool cuz I used 2 floating edge buffers and there were 3 corners twisted outside the buffer

EDIT: previous solve was a 35.14 and next solve was 30.30 off by a Uperm


----------



## Keroma12 (Sep 8, 2016)

6x6x6 BLD attempts:

2014 08 24: DNF(1:41:49) - 3 inner wings, and messed up some slices during outer wings
2014 08 28: DNF(1:25:26) - a few of each piece
2014 08 31: DNF(1:14:42) - 2 obliques (memo mistake)
2014 09 07: DNF(1:12:59) - 2 twisted corners, 2 inner wings, 3 obliques
2016 09 03: DNF(55:46) - 2 obliques (memo mistake)
2016 09 05: DNF(44:35) - missing D2 somewhere, and missed last inner wing pair
2016 09 07: 37:16.43 [19:30] - 
All were safety solves. The success was for the weekly comp scramble.



Spoiler: Video











Edit: My first 5x5x5 BLD success was 45:58, last June.


----------



## joshsailscga (Sep 8, 2016)

98th 3BLD solve I've ever done...sub-2 success!

1:55.20[56.68] L2 B2 D L2 D B2 D' B2 F2 D R2 B' L U' R' B R B2 U' R' F2

Finished up the first 100 solves with a 1/3 success rate (33/100)

EDIT: Woah woah woah is this real life:

1:46.51[43.25] F2 R2 D2 U' R2 U' L2 B2 D2 L2 U' L' F2 L2 F U' B' F' U L2 U'


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 9, 2016)

Sub 40 with an edge pop!
1. 39.44 D2 B' R2 U2 L2 D2 B' U2 B F D L' B' F2 D F2 D' U' F U2 

makes me more confident in getting a decent comp time


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 9, 2016)

PB single by 1.5 sec. 

1. 35.65 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 U R2 D' B2 D R2 B' D L' D L' U L' F U2 R2 Rw Uw'

yet another full M2/OP solve, I bet this would have been sub25 if I knew comms lol


----------



## sigalig (Sep 9, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> PB single by 1.5 sec.
> 
> 1. 35.65 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 U R2 D' B2 D R2 B' D L' D L' U L' F U2 R2 Rw Uw'
> 
> yet another full M2/OP solve, I bet this would have been sub25 if I knew comms lol


I have no idea how you get that fast with M2/OP hahaha
What was the memo time?


----------



## the super cuber (Sep 9, 2016)

doing some 3bld practice to get back to form now that Asians is coming up! nice solve:

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-10
single: 25.11

Time List:
1. 25.11 R U B2 D R' B' U2 F' D' R' F B U2 R2 B' U2 B L2 F' L2 F' Uw2

also got a 29.26 mo3 which was nice


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 9, 2016)

sigalig said:


> I have no idea how you get that fast with M2/OP hahaha
> What was the memo time?


Thanks haha  Dunno, maybe sub12/10? I don't look at the timer, but it must have been sub12, m2/OP won't get any faster now lol


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 10, 2016)

1. 15:56.66 F' R F2 D' r' u2 L' B F' u2 B' u2 D F R B2 U2 L B' u r u F2 L' F' u2 D B' u' F' D F2 U2 f r L' U2 L' D' F2 


4BLD PB and 3rd success lol


----------



## Cale S (Sep 10, 2016)

45.44 official 3BLD mean 

40.59, 41.38, 54.36

not pb but it's a good start to the day


----------



## the super cuber (Sep 10, 2016)

good solves from today's session! 4 separate sub 30 ao5s! 

11 sub 30s total out of 46 solves

single: 24.25 (had better potential, got some lockups)

Time List:
1. 24.24 D F2 U2 B2 R2 U L2 U' R2 B2 D' L D' B2 D2 F' L2 F2 L' R' B' Fw 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-11
avg of 5: 29.33

Time List:
1. 27.98 F B2 D' U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U B U' B2 D2 L' F R B L2 Rw Uw' 
2. 27.92 U D L F R B2 U' L R2 D' L2 B2 L2 D' B2 L2 U' F2 B2 Rw Uw' 
3. 32.10 B2 L' B2 L B2 L2 U2 L2 R' D2 F2 D F U' B2 F' R U B2 U2 R Fw 
4. (DNF(40.89)) F B2 D R' U2 L' B2 L' F R B2 R2 B2 D' B2 U2 R2 D F2 D' B2 Fw 
5. (26.91) B2 R F' B2 D R U F R U' B2 L2 U' F2 U F2 L2 U2 R2 Rw2


2 counting 40s not bad 

avg of 12: 32.80

Time List:
1. 40.04 B U' R F2 U2 D F' U' R' D' B' L2 F R2 F2 D2 F D2 R2 B' Rw Uw 
2. 30.57 U L2 D2 L2 D' L2 D' R2 F2 U' B2 L F' L' R D U2 B L R2 B Rw Uw 
3. 45.19 L2 B U F L D' R' U' B2 R' F2 L2 F L2 D2 F' U2 L2 B' D2 F' Fw' Uw2 
4. 30.62 R' F2 U' F2 B' L' F U B' R' U2 R' U2 L' U2 R U2 F2 L2 B2 Rw2 Uw 
5. (24.24) D F2 U2 B2 R2 U L2 U' R2 B2 D' L D' B2 D2 F' L2 F2 L' R' B' Fw Uw 
6. (DNF(34.00)) F2 L2 B F2 D2 R2 B U2 R2 U2 L F' U L2 B' F R2 U2 R2 Fw' Uw' 
7. 35.22 U F D2 B2 U2 R2 F U2 F D2 F2 D2 R U' B' F2 D2 F' L2 B D2 Rw2 Uw' 
8. 29.24 L R2 B2 D2 F' L2 U2 R2 D2 U2 F D L2 B2 F' U B2 R' F' D2 Rw Uw 
9. 25.52 L' U2 B D2 B2 D2 U2 F' R2 F' R2 F2 L B R2 D' R F U' L' B2 Fw Uw 
10. 33.46 U2 L2 B D2 R D F U' B D B U2 D2 B U2 D2 L2 U2 B D2 Rw Uw 
11. 29.31 F' L2 D' F2 U' F2 D' B2 F2 U B2 R D2 F' R2 D2 R2 B L2 R' Rw2 
12. 28.78 L2 F' U F2 R' U B L' D' F' R' D2 L D2 R' B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 R Fw' Uw'


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 10, 2016)

2nd best mo3, 3rd best single

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-10
mean of 3: 50.83

Time List:
1. 48.13 F2 D2 B2 F2 D' L2 B2 D2 F2 U' F2 B R2 D B U2 R' B F L R Rw' 
2. 1:05.15 D2 F2 D2 B D2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U2 F' D' B2 L B R D L' F R Rw Uw' 
3. 39.18 F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U L2 D2 F D L R' D2 L' U' R' B' R' Rw' Uw2

got a 41.35 3 solves later... (2 DNF's in between)


----------



## sigalig (Sep 10, 2016)

4BLD PB: 7:06.68[3:34.06]. 
Fw2 Uw U B Rw' U Rw2 L2 Fw Uw L2 Fw F L2 B' L2 R D2 F' U' F' L' Fw R' Fw2 Uw' D2 R' U' R' D2 B' Fw' L2 F Uw' L2 Uw2 U2 D'
Second attempt of the day, first attempt was 7:38.60[3:51.69], which was also PB. Went for a mo3 but DNFed 9:15.16[3:28.89] by 2 swapped centers...the mo3 would have been 8:00.15, which is sub-my PB single before today. Maybe that belongs in the "blindfold fails thread" lol



Spoiler: video


----------



## Cale S (Sep 11, 2016)

2:36 official 4BLD 

missed a mean by 3 wings oops


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 11, 2016)

pb avg5 containing a 49.79 pb mo3 

Average of 5: 51.62
1. (47.19) R D2 U2 B2 L' F2 R2 B2 R' B2 D2 B F2 R' D' B' U' L2 U F' 
2. 50.89 F' D2 F' R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 B F2 R2 D' B U R U L2 U' B U L' 
3. 51.29 D B2 U R2 D' L2 R2 D2 B2 U F2 R F L D' R U' R2 B' F2 R' 
4. (DNF(46.53)) D2 L2 F2 D2 U' F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F' U' F D2 R' B' D2 U2 L R 
5. 52.68 D2 R' U2 B2 D2 L2 D2 L' B2 L' R2 D' B' U B L2 B2 D' L B D


----------



## Roman (Sep 11, 2016)

my first 4BLD sub-WR: 1:57.62[49.50].


Spoiler


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 11, 2016)

My 28th sub 30!
27.50

EDIT: meh average 35.80, 27.50, 36.02, 45.64,DNF(54.34)


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 12, 2016)

sorry for double post big accomplishment
29th sub 30
1. 25.58 B' U2 F' U2 L2 B D2 F L2 U2 B2 U B L' U2 L B F2 U' B R

EDIT: 30th sub 30
29.34 U L2 D2 F2 D' B2 U' B2 F2 U' F' L2 R B2 U R' F' D' L2 D2

EDIT: 31st sub 30
1. 28.91 D2 L' F2 L' R' D2 B2 R B2 U2 F2 U B F' R D B U' B2 L2 B

EDIT: 32nd sub 30 
1. 29.68 F2 U L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 D' F' U2 L' F U' F L2 U' F R' U'


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 12, 2016)

48.25 3bld pb mo3 on cam, with 55.94 avg5

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-12
avg of 5: 55.94

Time List:
1. 54.21 F' R2 F2 L2 F D2 B' F2 R2 U2 L2 U B' R' B' F D B2 D' U2 R' Fw' Uw 
2. 46.30 F2 L' B2 R' D2 R D2 U2 L D2 L' F' L B' D' F U L2 D' B' Fw' Uw 
3. (44.25) F' L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F R2 F' U2 R2 L B L U2 R' D L F2 R Fw Uw' 
4. 1:07.31 U' F2 U L2 F2 U R2 U' F2 L2 U B' R B2 R' D2 F U' R F Uw 
5. (DNF(57.15)) U2 L2 F' D2 U2 F' D2 F L2 B' D' L' D' U B' R2 B2 D2 L U' Rw Uw2

would have been 52.55 without the dnf, which was off by 2 edges


----------



## the super cuber (Sep 12, 2016)

3BLD mean of 3: 27.72 

Time List:
1. 29.85 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 R2 D' U' B2 R2 L U2 B' R U L2 F L2 D' R Rw
2. 27.79 B2 L D2 U2 L B2 R D2 L' U2 B2 D U2 R U' F' D2 R' B D B' Fw Uw
3. 25.50 R' B' U L2 U2 F R' L' U D2 L2 B' R2 D2 L2 B' L2 B U2 B2 D Rw' Uw2

nice mean! last solve didn't even feel that fast


----------



## Goosly (Sep 12, 2016)

3BLD Belgian record, almost sub-1


----------



## sqAree (Sep 15, 2016)

https://gyazo.com/796063dc07d27d0b776386b1cad63961

This is my third multi blind attempt ever (in 23:46). The two first were both 0/2, so this is an accomplishment as one of the cubes is solved. Also the first one is off by 4c4e (= one turn) and the third one is off by 3e and centers (I guess a wrong M move and a forgotten edge cycle).


----------



## sigalig (Sep 15, 2016)

sqAree said:


> https://gyazo.com/796063dc07d27d0b776386b1cad63961
> 
> This is my third multi blind attempt ever (in 23:46). The two first were both 0/2, so this is an accomplishment as one of the cubes is solved. Also the first one is off by 4c4e (= one turn) and the third one is off by 3e and centers (I guess a wrong M move and a forgotten edge cycle).


Nice. Have you tried using the rooms method for memorization? Somewhat recently I was struggling with a 3 cube multiblind and taking around the same amount of time as you, and then I tried the rooms method and did 4/4 cubes first try in 26 minutes and then 7/7 cubes the next day in 43 minutes. Its a crazy powerful memory technique.


----------



## sqAree (Sep 15, 2016)

sigalig said:


> Nice. Have you tried using the rooms method for memorization? Somewhat recently I was struggling with a 3 cube multiblind and taking around the same amount of time as you, and then I tried the rooms method and did 4/4 cubes first try in 26 minutes and then 7/7 cubes the next day in 43 minutes. Its a crazy powerful memory technique.



No, here I memorized two cubes completely as images (although at one point I cheated a bit and used literal letter images for a part of memo that was the same on two cubes lol) and the last one as in normal 3BLD (corners as images, edges audio).

I heard about the rooms method, but I haven't looked at it yet. Multi was never one of my serious events and I just tried at a comp for fun telling myself "hey, you can solve a cube BLD in around 5min, two cubes in 20min should be possible".
But now I see that 3 cubes are possible, so I will definitely try to use rooms.
I guess I will have more difficulties than you as my 3BLD times are 4 times slower than yours. xD


----------



## sigalig (Sep 15, 2016)

3BLD: 58.95[22.07]
Would have been PB but I skipped a target during edges and had to undo an alg and then solve the target I missed. I've had ~10 sub-1 singles now, it would be amazing if I get one in comp on Saturday but anything below 1:10 would be awesome too.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Sep 15, 2016)

2:31.63 4BLD. The next scramble was even easier, but alas, I got a 3:05 DNF.


Spoiler


----------



## Meneghetti (Sep 15, 2016)

3BLD PB avg5!

avg of 5: 26.74

Time List:
1. 29.18 D2 L' U2 F' D F' R B L F' L2 B' D2 R2 F2 R2 F U2 B2 
2. 25.43 R' D B2 F2 D B2 D F2 D2 R2 U B D2 F2 L F R F L2 
3. (DNF(43.69)) B R2 B D2 R2 B R2 F R2 U2 F2 U' L F2 R D2 B' L F' U' B2 
4. (25.24) L2 U2 B2 F2 R' D2 L F2 L D2 B2 F' U' L2 D' R U2 L' R2 B' U' 
5. 25.59 D' B2 L2 B' D2 L F2 U2 D L U' L2 U B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D' L2


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 15, 2016)

Meneghetti said:


> 3BLD PB avg5!
> 
> avg of 5: 26.74
> 
> ...


Wow. Nice job


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 16, 2016)

PB average of 5:33.29
33.43, 30.88, DNF(40.68), 31.87, 34.58


----------



## Altha (Sep 16, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-16
mean of 3: 25.89

Time List:
1. 26.54 [11.50] B D R2 D2 F' U2 B' L B2 D' F2 U2 L D2 L U2 L' U2 R2 B2 
2. 29.17 [10.98] D B' U2 L2 F R2 F' D2 B' F' R2 D' F' R D' F2 D' R2 U F 
3. 21.96 [9.29] B2 U R' D2 F' D2 R U2 L' U D2 F2 R2 L2 D2 B2 U' R2 U'

what the flying f just happened. Broke my pb mo3 by 3 seconds O_O

Last solve had only 8 edges and 6 corners and a 12.66 execution (really a sec less cos I track memo by pressing space twice) which is ridiculous.


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 17, 2016)

1:28.14 3BLD single, 2nd best  one corner and one edge solved, no cycle breaks


----------



## Chunjie Shan (Sep 17, 2016)

My 3BLD new PB: 16.572 First sub17!






B D L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 L D' U' B U L' B2 D2 Fw' Uw
y'z
L' D M D' L' D M'D' L2
[R,D'M D]
U M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U'
U L' U M U' L U M' U2
y' U' R U' L2 U R' U' L2 U2 y
R' U R2 F' r U R U' r' F R U' R
stps:68/11=6.19


----------



## mark49152 (Sep 17, 2016)

Chunjie Shan said:


> My 3BLD new PB: 16.572


Sub-6 memo. How?!

Nice scramble, but still, that memo is insane.


----------



## Berd (Sep 17, 2016)

Chunjie Shan said:


> My 3BLD new PB: 16.572 First sub17!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fastest ever with pure comms!?


----------



## Ollie (Sep 17, 2016)

Berd said:


> Fastest ever with pure comms!?



He didn't only use pure comms.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## tseitsei (Sep 17, 2016)

New finnish NRs

3bld single 36.76
And mo3 41.xy



Yay!!


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 17, 2016)

Berd said:


> Fastest ever with pure comms!?


what do you mean by pure comms? don't all fast people only use 3style comms? (unless there's parity)


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 17, 2016)

Chunjie Shan said:


> B D L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 L D' U' B U L' B2 D2 Fw' Uw


tried the scramble, got 21.86 DNF by 3 edges


----------



## Berd (Sep 17, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> what do you mean by pure comms? don't all fast people only use 3style comms? (unless there's parity)


Maskow used a Tperm in his UWR.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 17, 2016)

Berd said:


> Maskow used a Tperm in his UWR.


ah, i see. That's pretty much parity
--------------------------------
2 sub 30s in a row! failed the mo3 tho
29.18, 28.71, DNF(1:00.65)


----------



## Hssandwich (Sep 17, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> ah, i see. That's pretty much parity
> --------------------------------
> 2 sub 30s in a row! failed the mo3 tho
> 29.18, 28.71, DNF(1:00.65)



I think he used it to solve a 2 cycle of edges and a 2 cycle of corners though.


----------



## sqAree (Sep 17, 2016)

2:19.86 F2 D2 L' D2 L' U2 F2 U2 L2 B D' L U2 R' B U2 F D2 U' Rw' Uw

Yesterday I had my first ever sub3 solve (and success) with something like 2:55.
Now I get a 2:19 success, that's what I call improvement!


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 17, 2016)

I'm definitely improving. Got a ton of sub 30s today
here's a nice solve





EDIT: got my 42nd sub 30 a few hours after
1. 27.07 L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 D2 B2 L U2 B R U' L F L2 R2 F

EDIT: HOLY CRAP ANOTHER SUB 30
1. 26.10 R2 D' L2 D L2 R2 B2 D' L2 U' R2 B' U2 B D F' R' B' U2 B2


----------



## oneshot (Sep 18, 2016)

Not anywhere near as impressive as most of the stuff on here, but I had one successful try back in april. Didn't have another until a few days ago, now I'm getting a couple each day. I don't know why I was having so much trouble. I'll blame it on having my kids interrupting me constantly, all day, every day...


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 18, 2016)

3BLD PB single
came right after the 26.10, but i failed the mo3

1. 24.81 R' D B' U' F' L U B2 R U B2 D2 B' L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 R2


----------



## sqAree (Sep 18, 2016)

pb ao5:

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-18
avg of 5: 2:39.45

Time List:
1. 2:33.00 U F B' U' D' B2 L D' B2 R B2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 R D2 R B' Rw2 Uw
2. 2:33.69 F L2 B2 U B' L F' R' D' R2 F2 U2 R2 L2 U F2 U' L2 R' Uw
3. 2:51.64 D' F2 R2 B2 U R2 U B2 D' F R' B U L U2 F2 R F D Fw Uw
4. (DNF(4:19.86)) B L2 F' L2 D2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R' B2 R U' B' L D2 R F R2 Rw Uw
5. (2:24.92) U' R2 D2 B R D2 R' B D' L2 D2 B R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B' R2 Rw Uw

My old pb ao5 was 5:41. In general I averaged ~3:30 yesterday, today I get tons of sub3 solves and even this. oO


----------



## the super cuber (Sep 18, 2016)

Altha said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-16
> mean of 3: 25.89
> 
> Time List:
> ...


woah awesome!


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 18, 2016)

Altha said:


> 3. 21.96 [9.29] B2 U R' D2 F' D2 R U2 L' U D2 F2 R2 L2 D2 B2 U' R2 U'


wooahhhhh 21 seconds
is that your pb?


----------



## sigalig (Sep 18, 2016)

Got a 1:17.96 3BLD single (coming from a previous comp PB of 2:31 at BASC9) at Berkeley yesterday, and miraculously got third place mainly just because Ishaan DNFed. First podium if I don't count my third place in MBLD at BASC9 where I had the slowest non-DNF result . So thanks to Ishaan for giving me a chance lol


----------



## Altha (Sep 19, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> wooahhhhh 21 seconds
> is that your pb?


yep, previous one was 23.0x on the same day


----------



## Altha (Sep 19, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-19
avg of 5: 28.59

Time List:
1. 27.15 B2 D R2 D' R2 B2 L2 D' R2 U R2 F' L2 R' D2 B' F R' B' D' R' 
2. (25.34) L' U D' R' B' D2 L2 B D2 R2 L F2 L' F2 B2 R U2 R' U 
3. (35.50) D' L2 U2 R D2 U2 R2 D2 F2 R' F2 U2 D F' R' B' U B2 F U' R2 
4. 32.19 L U2 F' R2 F' U2 R2 F L2 R2 U2 B' L B' L' B2 U B' R U2 F' 
5. 26.42 F2 U L2 B2 F2 D' U' L2 F2 U L B D' U L D' B' F2 L2 B'

pb by almost 1 second, 32 had 14ish memo tho which wasn't so great but still good to get the ao5


----------



## sigalig (Sep 19, 2016)

Altha said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-19
> avg of 5: 28.59
> 
> Time List:
> ...



So crazy that you can still improve that quickly when you are already so fast. Don't stop!!


----------



## Altha (Sep 19, 2016)

sigalig said:


> So crazy that you can still improve that quickly when you are already so fast. Don't stop!!


hahah thanks, I'm mostly just trying to spam as much tps as I can at this point but I'll try to learn some more tricks once I plateau although I don't know when that'll be though . Also got a 29.77 ao5 starting with the 32.


----------



## Altha (Sep 19, 2016)

whooo


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 19, 2016)

Altha said:


> whooo


wut not even sub 10 memo


----------



## Altha (Sep 21, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-21
avg of 12: 32.01

Time List:
1. 31.15 B2 L B2 L U2 R D2 B2 R B2 R2 B D U2 F L' B' D R B' F2 
2. 29.53 B D F2 U' D' F R' B' R2 L2 B2 D B2 U' L2 U F2 B2 U R' 
3. 31.62 B' D2 B2 R2 D2 B' D2 B' D2 B' U2 R F2 U R2 D' R2 F' R' U2 F 
4. 29.09 D' U' R2 U F2 R2 D' L2 B2 L' U' L' U2 L2 D' L' B R2 F' 
5. 38.93 L U2 L B2 L F2 R F2 R U2 B' U F L' F2 L F R2 B' R 
6. 33.85 D2 U2 F2 L2 R' U2 B2 L' R B2 F U F2 L R B' D2 L2 B' R' 
7. (42.34) L2 U2 B' U2 B D2 B2 L2 F' U2 R2 L D' B2 F2 L' F2 D' F L' F2 
8. 32.39 B R2 B2 D2 B' L2 F' L2 D2 F L2 D' F' R' U F D' U L F2 R' 
9. 33.72 F2 D B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U' B2 U L U' R2 D2 L R U F U2 
10. 32.21 D2 L2 D' F2 B D F' U' D' F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 R L2 F2 D2 B2 R 
11. 27.62 B U' B2 L2 U R2 F2 U R2 U2 R2 L D2 U' B' F' U' L' F D 
12. (26.76) R U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R' B' U L F L' R B U B'

this took way too long to get, pb by 11 seconds


----------



## h2f (Sep 21, 2016)

Im back to 4bld and finally in 11th solve the success came: 9:14.36.


----------



## Jacck (Sep 21, 2016)

weekly competition:
6bld: 35:44.72 [18:45]
after lots of DNFs finally: new pb 


Spoiler: video


----------



## the super cuber (Sep 23, 2016)

yayyyyyyyy first 3bld sub 30 ao12!! 


Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-23
avg of 12: 29.84

Time List:
1. 27.99 R2 F2 U2 B U L2 U' F U' L B2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L' B2 R B2 U2 Fw' Uw' 
2. 29.76 F2 U2 B2 R' D2 F2 L2 D2 R U2 B2 D' B' D' L R' B2 U' B2 D R' Fw' Uw' 
3. 31.39 U2 R2 D2 L2 F' D2 L2 B' L2 B' D2 R B' L2 D L F' L2 D' R' U Fw' 
4. (26.51) R2 D' L' B D' B L' U F' R2 F D2 R2 L2 F D2 L2 F2 D2 U Rw' Uw2 
5. 28.78 F' B2 R D2 L2 R B2 F2 R' D2 B2 R U' F' D' F U2 R' D U' L2 Rw Uw 
6. 31.74 R F2 D2 R2 U2 F' L2 F D2 B2 D2 R2 D' B' U R' F U' L' F Fw Uw' 
7. (37.73) D2 R U2 L' R2 F2 U2 F2 R' D' R' F D L' B L F D' F' Fw Uw' 
8. 32.00 L' R2 D' R2 B2 R2 U R2 D2 L2 F2 D R' B' F' D L2 D2 R2 F2 
9. 33.43 B' R B' R2 B' U F D F U' L2 U2 F2 U F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 Fw' Uw' 
10. 28.38 F' D2 R' D2 R' U2 R D2 B2 U2 L2 U2 D R U' L B F U L' U' Rw2 
11. 27.63 D2 F L2 F U2 R2 F' U2 F R2 F L B L2 B F' U' F2 R' U2 
12. 27.29 F' D2 B D2 R2 U2 R2 F' D2 R2 B' D R U' L' D2 F L2 B2 D R Rw Uw2

had a nice 28.84 ao5 in there, also got this good mo3 separately:
25.92, 26.11, 27.03= 26.35 mo3


wooohoo


----------



## Altha (Sep 23, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-23
mean of 3: 26.04

Time List:
1. 24.45 F' D2 F2 L2 U' F2 U F2 U' B2 U F' D' L2 F' L F' D R U2 
2. 24.99 F2 R L2 F' R' B' L D F2 R U2 R2 D2 F2 B L2 F' R2 F' D2 
3. 28.65 R' F2 U2 F2 L' F2 L F2 U2 L' U2 D R2 F D R D R' U' B' F

Last solve had a 2 move setup to a 4 flip but being the nub I am I did 2 2-flips instead 
pb is 25.89 so could've probs beaten it but it's still solid regardless.


----------



## the super cuber (Sep 24, 2016)

3BLD PB ao5 26.92!  getting to the point where most 8/12 scrambles are sub 30

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-24
avg of 5: 26.92

Time List:
1. 25.97 D2 L2 B2 F' L2 U2 F' U2 F' D2 F U L2 U F' L2 F L' U2 B Rw2 Uw2
2. (24.38) B2 D2 U2 B' L2 B U2 B' D2 B' U2 L' U' B D' U B2 F' R2 F2 L2 Fw' Uw2
3. 27.80 U F' R D F2 B' R' F B R B2 R F2 U2 R B2 L2 B2 R' Rw Uw'
4. 27.00 F2 D' B2 D' B2 D' F2 R2 L' D2 F2 U' B L F' L2 U2 R2 Fw Uw
5. (29.50) F' R U B' U2 L F D B' U L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U' F2 Rw' Uw'

also worst solve 29  valk3 is great for BLD

Edit: good single
1. 24.10 R2 D2 L B2 L F2 L' D2 R F2 L U F' R' U2 B' R D R2 B2 Fw Uw2


----------



## sigalig (Sep 24, 2016)

1:06.82[19.84]
First sub-20 memo  though with this scramble, I'd be a little embarrassed if it wasn't...3 solved edges, 1 flipped edge and 3 twisted corners. Definitely would have been PB if I didn't pause so much during execution
R2 U F2 D F2 U2 B2 U R' B' R2 D L' U2 R' B' D2 F


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 24, 2016)

1:18.20[49.97] OP corners
First sub-1 memo, sub-30 execution and overall PB.


----------



## Altha (Sep 25, 2016)

21.66 D B2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 D' U2 R B R' D2 B' U' R B'
had a lockup in the middle of one of the algs but still pb single regardless 
My 4th sub 23


----------



## Altha (Sep 25, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-25
avg of 12: 31.34

Time List:
1. 36.00 L' U L F U F' D2 B L2 B2 U B2 R2 D2 F2 D' L2 R'
2. 29.86 U2 L U' F' D B2 L' D' F2 R' D2 R2 L2 B2 U2 F D2 L2 B2 L2
3. (DNF(37.78)) U' D2 F2 U2 B L D2 F' U' L2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 B2 U L
4. (21.66) D B2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 D' U2 R B R' D2 B' U' R B'
5. 33.79 R F2 R' F L B' R L U2 L2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 U B2 D' R2 L'
6. 30.73 D' R2 U' R2 D2 L2 D' B2 L2 U R' F' U' F L' B' D' U2 L U' L
7. 24.15 B R2 B L2 B' D2 L2 R2 B2 F' D' U L2 D F' L' D' L B L'
8. 30.28 D2 B2 D2 F2 L2 D2 U' L2 F L' D2 B L U2 L F2 D2 U
9. 28.17 D' L2 D2 B' U2 F' D2 B2 R2 F L' R D' R' U R2 B D' B
10. 34.39 F2 D2 F R' B' L U' F' U R' F' U2 R2 L2 F R2 D2 B' L2 D2 F
11. 33.97 F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 B' D2 U2 L2 U' B2 R' F2 D' B2 F' L' B D
12. 32.00 L2 U' R B D' L2 B U' F' R L2 U2 D L2 U' F2 U' L2 B2 L2 U'

2nd last solve should've been like 8 seconds faster but heck, still pb 

EDIT: Rolled it to 30.56 before getting another DNF


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 25, 2016)

funny, right after I post in the blindfold failures thread, I set new PBs
30.39 av5, 28.77 mo3
1. (27.98) U2 B2 L2 U L2 U L2 R2 U' R2 U2 B' R' F' R D' R B2 U' R2 
2. 29.15 U R2 L2 F L B' U' B D2 R2 F B2 R2 U2 F U2 B2 
3. 29.17 F2 U2 B2 U B2 D L2 F2 L2 R2 F2 L B' D' R' B2 D' F R' D F' 
4. (DNF(29.37)[2 corners]) R' U F2 U2 B' D' L2 B U2 L' F2 D2 F2 U L2 U' L2 D B2 D' R2 
5. 32.84 B2 D' B2 U2 R2 U' L2 B2 R2 U' F' L' R F' D2 U L D' B U2


----------



## the super cuber (Sep 25, 2016)

well well second ever sub 30 ao12! PB  somehow I became faster suddenly lol


Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-25
avg of 12: 29.64

Time List:
1. 26.83 L2 D2 B2 R2 U L2 D' R2 B2 U2 R2 L F' R' D R' B2 U' F R' D2 Fw Uw 
2. 26.05 U' F L2 B R D F U D2 R U2 R2 D' F2 B2 U F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 Fw' Uw' 
3. 33.49 D2 R' B2 L' U2 F2 D2 U2 F' L' U2 B F2 R2 U2 B U Rw2 Uw2 
4. 32.91 R2 B' L2 D2 B' U2 B' L2 R2 F U' B F R F L B F2 U' R Rw Uw' 
5. (1:05.74) U' B2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 R B U' L' F' L2 U B2 Rw Uw 
6. 26.38 D2 F2 D2 F2 D' B2 D' F2 U2 L2 U F D R B D U2 F L' U2 R Fw' Uw 
7. 29.99 R' B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D' B2 L2 F2 U2 F' D' R' U' R' B2 F2 R' Rw2 Uw 
8. 29.21 L' D2 R U D R2 F R L2 D U2 B' D2 F D2 L2 F2 B' U2 F2 U2 Rw2 
9. (24.55) B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 R' U2 R D2 B2 D U B2 F R2 D F D B2 Rw2 Uw 
10. 30.60 D2 B2 U2 L' R' D2 U2 F2 R U2 R B U' B2 D2 U' F R' D U2 R' Uw' 
11. 28.94 F D' L F R2 B R' D F2 B' R2 B2 U2 B2 U D2 L2 D' R2 F2 U Rw' Uw 
12. 31.96 R D F2 R' F' L B2 R2 U' R' U B2 U' B2 L2 U2 D B2 R2 F2 Rw' Uw


----------



## the super cuber (Sep 25, 2016)

double post but this is worth it, about time 

3BLD PB single and first sub WR!!

20.85 F2 D2 F' D2 F' D2 U2 F' R2 F' D2 R D2 B D F' U R' B' F2 L2 Fw'

Edges:

u' U' R U M' U' R' U M u
U' L U M2 U' L' U M2
y M2 U R2 U' M' U R2 U M' y'
R U' M2 U R2 U' M2 U R
x U' R' U M' U' R U M x'

Corners:

x R2 U' L U R2 U' L' U x'
R D2 R' U R D2 R' U'
R' U2 L' D' L U2 L' D L R

70 Moves

Done with stackmat + Box + random orientation


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 25, 2016)

*First* real attempt at 3BLD, 12:35[8:25] DNF by two flipped edges. Still really happy.


----------



## Cale S (Sep 25, 2016)

pb for execution


----------



## sigalig (Sep 25, 2016)

PB single & mo3 (DNFed the next two solves, rip avg5)

Mean: 1:08.02

Time List:
1. 1:05.17 D2 B2 D2 L D2 L2 D2 L2 F2 L' F2 U L' F' D B D2 R' B D' F2 
2. 55.47 L2 D2 R2 F2 U L2 D R2 D2 B2 L2 B' R2 F' U' F' D L' D L U2 
3. 1:23.39 L2 B L2 B' R2 F' R2 U2 B U2 B' U R2 U' R' F2 R2 U F' D' F2

I misscrambled the PB single, but it didn't make the solve any easier than it would have been. Not sure if I am going to count it though...


----------



## Cale S (Sep 25, 2016)

5BLD pb by 0.01 ayylmao

4:24.65 [1:50]

on cam too


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Sep 26, 2016)

50.51 3bld. First sub-1! i've been forcing myself to not review so i've had like 50/50 accuracy rip...
scramble D2 B2 U' R2 B2 D F2 R2 D2 B2 U2 B' U' R' B' L2 U2 F U' R' F


----------



## sigalig (Sep 26, 2016)

Heart_Johnson said:


> 50.51 3bld. First sub-1! i've been forcing myself to not review so i've had like 50/50 accuracy rip...
> scramble D2 B2 U' R2 B2 D F2 R2 D2 B2 U2 B' U' R' B' L2 U2 F U' R' F


Lol dude i'm pretty sure most people would consider 50% dnfs pretty good!


----------



## the super cuber (Sep 26, 2016)

best solve on cam and 3rd best solve ever! 7.8 sec memo! I'm getting a lot of sub 9 memos now


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Sep 26, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> best solve on cam and 3rd best solve ever! 7.8 sec memo! I'm getting a lot of sub 9 memos now


holy hell, i'd be happy if i can even RECOGNIZE my edges in that speed.

First Mo3 since i came back! 1:04.49, 1:26.84,1:20.41 = 1:17.25 
I'd like to be 1:10 or lower within a week


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 26, 2016)

sigalig said:


> Do you think you'll be going to Berkeley Summer 2016? It'd be cool to have BLDers to talk to, but then again......according to the Stachu's psyche sheets at the moment I actually have a chance at 3BLD podium if you don't go lol (just behind Ishaan and Noah).


this was like ten days ago, but congrats on getting third!


----------



## Altha (Sep 27, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-27
avg of 5: 27.88

Time List:
1. 27.36 L U L2 D2 B2 L2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 B' D2 B' D2 R' F' D' U' 
2. 28.29 U' R2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 U F2 L2 B' R' U B2 D R2 B' D2 R U 
3. 27.98 U' R F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R B2 L' U' B D' L2 U' L B2 R' U 
4. (DNF(28.46) off by 3e) L2 U R2 D L2 D2 F2 U L2 U B2 L F D L' D2 U2 R' F2 R' B 
5. (26.98) B2 U2 R2 D2 F' D2 B' U2 F' D2 B2 D' B2 U L' B U B L'

No lucky scrambles/sub 10 memo solves and still broke ao5 pb eyyyyyyy


----------



## sigalig (Sep 27, 2016)

MBLD PB: 11/12 in 56:52.27[43:04.26].
A bit of a fail but I'm gonna put it here anyway because its PB by two points (previous PB was 9/10 in ~45 minutes). 4th attempt at 12 cubes, first 3 were 5/12, 9/12 and 9/12 again. The reason I say this is a bit of a fail is because the one DNF was because I fixed parity and then at the end I thought that I didn't fix it so I fixed it again, unfixing it lol. So close to a perfect attempt........ugh


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Sep 27, 2016)

1:08.54 Mo3 
1:18.10, 1:06.94, 1:00.59


----------



## the super cuber (Sep 27, 2016)

Heart_Johnson said:


> holy hell, i'd be happy if i can even RECOGNIZE my edges in that speed.
> 
> First Mo3 since i came back! 1:04.49, 1:26.84,1:20.41 = 1:17.25
> I'd like to be 1:10 or lower within a week


thanks  and good job!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 27, 2016)

valk3=gj accuracy haha

16/18 solves
1:02.16 avg5 (slow)
1:06.87 avg12 (yay)

Session average: DNF
1. 56.85 R2 U2 R2 B L2 F' U2 F2 L2 B2 U R' U2 F' L R' D U L' B' U' 
2. 1:09.85 F U2 B' L2 R2 B2 R2 B R2 F' L2 D' R D2 R U2 B2 L' D' R' F 
3. (51.97) R2 F D2 L2 U2 B' R2 B' R2 B' U2 L F D2 B F2 R D' U' F 
4. (DNF(51.40)) B2 D2 B L2 R2 F2 L2 B' D2 R2 F' R' D' F2 R2 D L2 F R B2 L2 
5. 1:03.82 U' D B' R2 L F U' L' D' B' R2 F2 U2 D2 F' L2 F' U2 F2 L2 
6. 56.84 B2 R2 D L2 U' L2 U' B2 L2 D U2 F L' B2 F2 L B D' R D' U 
7. 1:09.39 D2 U2 F U2 F' R2 B' D2 B' D2 F U L R2 B U L R' B2 F L' 
8. DNF(1:12.88) F L2 B2 R2 F U2 F' D2 L2 D2 L' U' F L B' L F D' L2 F' R 
9. 1:06.58 U2 R F' L2 F2 U2 F' D2 R' F2 U' L2 D2 B2 R2 D B2 D R2 D' 
10. 1:08.11 F2 U2 B U2 F' U2 B L2 U2 F' L' B R' D U2 B' R2 D R' U 
11. 1:00.67 U2 F2 D2 F R2 B D2 U2 R2 F' L2 D' B2 F' U2 L B' F R' D R' 
12. 1:08.61 D' R2 U R2 U L2 D' L2 R2 U L2 B L' F' D L' F2 R' F2 R' U' 
13. 1:11.61 U2 F2 D2 R' D2 R B2 L' D2 F2 R2 U' B2 F D' L U B L2 U R' 
14. 1:27.13 R' F2 U2 R' U2 L2 D2 U2 F2 R' U2 F' L' U' L2 D B' L B' F2 
15. 59.58 L2 U2 B D2 R2 B2 F' U2 F' L2 R2 D' B' F L2 U' R U R F D2 
16. 54.19 F2 R2 F' R' D L F B L B' U' L2 B2 L2 U B2 D F2 R2 F2 D2 
17. 1:00.18 B2 D2 L2 F' L2 F2 U2 R2 B L2 B' L F2 D' F D2 U' L' D2 U' B 
18. 1:06.71 D' F2 R' L U' B' D2 F U L U2 D2 R2 B R2 F D2 F' R2 F U2


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 28, 2016)

Sub 9 single
DNF=8:08.00[2:23.79]
I think this is the first time I have remembered everything without a hassle.
2 twisted corners, 6 edges and an M2. I fumbled the cube while executing BD and I think I did an extra M2.
I really


Spoiler: reallyx40



really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really


 really want to get a success in comp at Dixon Fall 2016, but I need one at home first. Also thinking of switching to TuRBo, but its still a little confusing.

EDIT:
DNF(6:51.13[1:54.49]) U2 B R2 F U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F R D' L D' U F D B D' F Rw Uw (x2)
Whoa, sub-2 execution.
The best part about this solve is that I know exactly what I ddi wrong: I forgot to flip an edge, and didn't identified parity.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Sep 28, 2016)

GenTheThief said:


> Also thinking of switching to TuRBo, but its still a little confusing


From experience, I don't recommend this. The problem with TuRBo is that you need to setup two targets at a time and it takes extra thinking to remember which order you used for the setups. It's fine once execution becomes automatic but its tricky when you're just starting out with BLD. M2 takes less thinking because you only need to worry about one target at a time.


----------



## Altha (Sep 28, 2016)

GenTheThief said:


> Also thinking of switching to TuRBo, but its still a little confusing.


I agree with AlphaSheep that sticking with M2 should work out for a long time (I did so for almost two years ). But after a while, if you want to learn 3-style for edges, switching to TuRBo for the UF buffer is a good choice.

Anyhow, looks like you're getting close, prepare for a very satisfying moment when you do get that first success


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 28, 2016)

I just had a successful 3BLD solve in front of a crowd of people! Hopefully that will convince more people to join cubing club


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Sep 28, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> I just had a successful 3BLD solve in front of a crowd of people! Hopefully that will convince more people to join cubing club


Nerves of steel, heart beating, hands shaking?

First 4BLD success in ~3 years! 6th attempt. 9:36.62! Happy it's sub-10, had to slow exec it just to not dnf :l


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 28, 2016)

Heart_Johnson said:


> Nerves of steel, heart beating, hands shaking?
> 
> First 4BLD success in ~3 years! 6th attempt. 9:36.62! Happy it's sub-10, had to slow exec it just to not dnf :l


"nerves of steel" hahahahaha I'm probably the WR holder for "most nervous competitor in WCA history"

I got 2 DNFs before it, one was very bad (that was last friday), and the other one today was off by 2 twisted corners. The success was cool though. 

Wow nice!


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 28, 2016)

yesesyeysyesyesyyesysyyseyseysyeyseyeseyyesyes!
Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-28
single: 7:49.95

Time List:
1. 7:49.94[5:51.57] R2 D' F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 D' U R D' L2 D B' L' B L2 B' U2 Uw (x2)

Success! yesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyes!


Spoiler: Semi-Reconstruction



I have a lazy system where instead of labeling each piece with one letter, they get two and have two words to chose from, a noun or an adjective. The system goes like Ua, Ub, Uc, Ud, La, Lb, ect. Following speffz.

Edges: y*UC*ky *B*a*B*y *F*a*D*ed *D*o*B*by (new cycle)-> *U*r*B*an *D*a*D F*ee*B*le *BA*t *R*o*B*ust *RA*ke (new cycle)-> Flipped edges: B' x z Rw U R' U' Rw' U2 R U R U' R2 U2 R z' x' B
Corners: *L*u*C*ky (new cycle)-> *R*oa*D* *R*a*C*ist *R*u*B*ble *F*ak[*C*]e (new cycle)-> *L*u*B*e *D*ea*D* *F*e*A*st

Using the my bedroom for corners and living room for edges. All images.



EDIT: Another success right after whoa
Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-28
single: 5:52.47

Time List:
1. 5:52.47[4:24.22] D' F2 R2 F' R2 D2 B2 D2 B' D2 F D2 L B R' B' D F U2 R2 D Rw Uw'


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 29, 2016)

17:05[11:04] 1st 4BLD success!!!!! Done on the cubingtime weekly comp.


Spoiler



centers: qi vc re sf, km gn lo hp, td x
(Qi Vuc Ree Suf, Kim Gun Low Hop, Tad X)
wings: vl gs sr qn, ca bp bj kj, dw ye mh tf, d
(Vile Gus Sir Queen, Caw Bap Budge Kuj, Dow Yee Mash Tough, D)
corners: mp ut iv nb, sh
(Mop Ut Iv Nub, Shh)

green top orange front, speffz letter scheme. U2 for centers, r2 for wings, OP for corners.


all audio memo, and this is one of the highest amounts of letter pairs I've had to memo in 4BLD. my attempts are pretty solidly sub20 now


----------



## Altha (Sep 29, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-29
mean of 3: 25.90

Time List:
1. 27.80 R B2 L D2 F2 U2 R' U2 D' B D2 B2 L F' D B' L2 R' 
2. 22.00 D2 B' U2 F' D2 B F2 D2 L2 R2 F' D' R' F' L' U B R D U2 
3. 27.89 B' F2 R2 D B2 U2 F2 D B2 L2 F2 U' F L' D L' U F' D2 F

aghh 0.01 above my pb thanks to a pause or 2 on the last solve  Also got a 28.47 ao5 including 2 of those solves which was nice too.


----------



## Altha (Sep 29, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-29
avg of 5: 26.64

Time List:
1. 26.75 R U' R' F U2 R2 F R' B' D2 B2 D2 R D2 B2 L2 F2 B2 U2 Fw' Uw
2. 27.89 R U2 L2 U L2 B2 D L2 F2 U2 L2 U L' D R D' U B' L' F2 R' Uw2
3. (DNF(27.81)) F2 R' B U B U2 L' F' R U L' U2 L2 D2 R' F2 B2 U2 R' B2 Rw
4. (25.22) D' R D R U D R D' F R2 B2 D2 L2 F D2 L2 B U2 L2 U' Rw' Uw
5. 25.26 U' B' D R' L2 F R D F' L2 U2 R D2 F2 U2 D2 L' B2 U2 Fw Uw'
dayaaaaaaaaaaaaamn

EDIT: Don't wanna triple post so I'll chuck this in here:
21.70 D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 D2 U2 F2 D L2 U' F' R2 U F' D R D2 F2 L' Rw2
pb is 21.66. My memo wasn't even sub 10 on this solve wtf
12/6 scramble but with floating buffer usage


----------



## kake123 (Sep 29, 2016)

4BLD PB 8:09.55

R U Fw' F R2 B' Uw' B Fw L' Rw U' B U' Uw D2 L2 R2 F B U2 R U D2 Rw' R' L Fw2 L U2 Fw' L U2 R U2 L2 Uw2 F' L2 F'


----------



## kake123 (Sep 29, 2016)

New 4BLD PB

7:10.75
D Uw2 R F2 L' Fw L' B' L U L' B' Fw2 Rw' F' U' Uw2 R2 Rw D L2 F2 Rw2 B2 Fw2 U' Rw2 L' F D2 R2 Fw2 D' Uw2 Rw' Fw D2 Fw' L D2


----------



## Altha (Sep 29, 2016)

mo3 pb
Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-29
mean of 3: 25.70

Time List:
1. 28.07 D' B2 L' B L D' F2 U' R' U2 D2 B2 L' F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 Rw2 Uw 
2. 27.03 U F2 L D2 L2 D B' R' B' R2 U' F2 U F2 U R2 D2 B2 Rw2 Uw' 
3. 21.99 R' D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D L2 D' F2 U B R F L F2 D F2 D2 B' Rw2

my former and long standing mo3 pb of 25.89 also had a 21 pulling down the mo3 
Interestingly, I also have a 22.00 and 22.01 single


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Sep 30, 2016)

*50.82*, DNF(1:44.47), 1:13.19,DNF(1:49.80), DNF(1:43.70),1:14.27, *54.83*, DNF(1:04.43),DNF(1:07.93), 1:15.72, 1:03.97,1:40.03, DNF(1:07.47),DNF(1:20.52), 1:06.41

Two sub-1's in one session! Still trying to raise my accuracy to where it was :l I wanna be able to sub-1 Ao12 before WC2017

The 54.83 was a full solve with one cycle break


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 30, 2016)

4th success and pb by .37 seconds.

5:52.10[4:05.26] B R' U2 L R2 U2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 D' B' R2 D' U B2 U' B' Rw Uw

Also sub-1 pure corners
49.47[24.33] I don't know where the scramble went but it had 2 solved corners : P


----------



## Altha (Sep 30, 2016)

Heart_Johnson said:


> *50.82*, DNF(1:44.47), 1:13.19,DNF(1:49.80), DNF(1:43.70),1:14.27, *54.83*, DNF(1:04.43),DNF(1:07.93), 1:15.72, 1:03.97,1:40.03, DNF(1:07.47),DNF(1:20.52), 1:06.41
> 
> Two sub-1's in one session! Still trying to raise my accuracy to where it was :l I wanna be able to sub-1 Ao12 before WC2017
> 
> The 54.83 was a full solve with one cycle break


I averaged around what you do now in december last year, you have plenty of time


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 30, 2016)

5:21.15[3:49.05] U2 B2 R2 B' U2 F U' L U2 D2 R U2 L F2 L F2 B2 R U' Rw

So far, 4/5 of my successes have been PBs.
Ima go for a mean now.

EDIT: lol I'm an overachiever
Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-30
avg of 5: 7:43.12
mean of 3: 7:15.74

Time List:
1. 7:13.12[5:28.90] L U2 B' L U' F' R F U' B' F2 D' R2 L2 U' B2 D2 B2 R2 D' Rw2
2. 7:50.44[6:27.23] U' L2 U R2 U' F2 L2 D' R2 B2 L D' R D' R' U2 F' U' B L Uw'
3. (6:43.64[5:23.21]) R' B2 F2 D B2 U' R2 U R2 D L2 R2 F U2 R' F' L' B' U2 R F2 Fw' Uw2
4. 8:05.80[5:57.18] L' D' F D' R2 B' U' L D2 F R2 F' R2 U2 F' L2 F L2 B' D' Fw Uw'
5. (9:20.80[7:30.55]) B R L U F' D2 B R F U' F2 U2 B2 L2 D B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 Rw' Uw2
Notice how my memo gets worse and worse as I try to keep the streak alive.


----------



## the super cuber (Oct 1, 2016)

32/37 Official MBLD NR and 5th in the world!  + 2nd place at Asian Championship 2016! 

really happy with this attempt, also had a 28/34 in 1h


----------



## Daniel Lin (Oct 2, 2016)

PB AND SUB NARRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

1. 23.02 U R2 B2 D' F2 U F2 L2 B2 U' R B2 D F' U' B2 F2 D2 F U'


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 2, 2016)

ayy 2/2 in 8:07 MBLD PB  first cube had 3 corners solved, 5 letters


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Oct 2, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> PB AND SUB NARRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 1. 23.02 U R2 B2 D' F2 U F2 L2 B2 U' R B2 D F' U' B2 F2 D2 F U'



that reaction lol, good thing those lock ups didnt trip you! Ive had butter fingers lately and cant stop fumbling my comms


----------



## Cale S (Oct 2, 2016)

got a 6:12-ish 5BLD avg5 earlier today, didn't even think of it as an accomplishment because it was slow and I was going for an avg12


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Oct 2, 2016)

Sub-1 on camera finally


----------



## Goosly (Oct 2, 2016)

Improved comp single from 1:00.24 to 1:00.08


----------



## the super cuber (Oct 2, 2016)

25.30 Official 3BLD PB single yay!  really happy with this, also had a 27 in the same mean!
27, DNF, 25 were the 3 solves

ranked 10th in the world


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Oct 2, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> 25.30 Official 3BLD PB single yay!  really happy with this, also had a 27 in the same mean!
> 27, DNF, 25 were the 3 solves
> 
> ranked 10th in the world



Grats! Always the best to get a good official solve

59.59, 1:07.34,57.08 = 1:01.34 Mo3, two sub-1s!!! closer and closer. I wanna get an official sub-1 at TJHSST fall next month


----------



## Cale S (Oct 2, 2016)

first 5BLD attempt today: 4:59.89 
with wing and corner-midge parity


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Oct 2, 2016)

4bld 8:34.57

Im actually AMAZED this was a success. Fastest memo i've done (sub-4), and i messed up an edge cycle and had to undo it, and then almost forgot my last 3 centers lol


----------



## Goosly (Oct 3, 2016)

2x2 - 5x5 blind relay
7th attempt, previous 6 were mistakes on 4x4 and 5x5


----------



## Jacck (Oct 3, 2016)

Goosly said:


> 2x2 - 5x5 blind relay
> 7th attempt, previous 6 were mistakes on 4x4 and 5x5


Nice, what was your time? I don't hope that it was 1:00:00,0x or 1 second in total slower than someone else?


----------



## Chunjie Shan (Oct 4, 2016)

I missed a 1:43 4BLD by two wings!!!!
What a pity!!!!!
L2 U' Fw' Rw2 F B' Uw2 B' R' F2 D Fw R Rw' U Rw2 L2 R2 B' U' F2 D L B Uw' L2 F L2 D' L2 R Uw2 F' D2 U2 Fw Rw2 D U2 F


----------



## Goosly (Oct 4, 2016)

Jacck said:


> Nice, what was your time? I don't hope that it was 1:00:00,0x or 1 second in total slower than someone else?





It was 41:15.xy


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Oct 5, 2016)

1:01.61, 53.66, 59.39 = 58.22 mo3
first sub-1 mo3 
edit: 46.18 PB WTF???


----------



## kake123 (Oct 5, 2016)

53.011s 3BLD PB single


Spoiler: Scramble from plusTimer



1. (53.011)
06/10/2016 00:20:07
R' U2 L U2 R D2 U2 L' B2 L B2 F' L U' B F' R F' L' F2 D' Rw2


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 5, 2016)

Tricks said:


> Wow you guys are dumb. Why would you do it blindfolded that just makes it harder. Use your brains for once


Lol

Edit: just realised he's a troll meh


----------



## porkynator (Oct 5, 2016)

Third (?) sub-30 avg of 12: 29.92
1. 35.58 F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D2 F2 U L2 U2 F D L U F R2 U' R2 F2 R Uw'
2. 29.97 L' F2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 D F2 L2 R2 D F D' B' F2 U2 R B' L B2 Fw Uw'
3. 26.34 L2 B2 F2 U2 L2 B L2 F L2 D L2 U2 B' D' B' L R2 B' U Rw' Uw'
4. 32.50 L2 U2 L B R U' L' F' L F2 U2 F2 L' B2 L2 B2 L2 U Fw Uw
5. 30.64 F2 B D F' U2 R' B' U L2 F' D2 B2 D F2 U L2 D L2 U' B2 L2 Rw2
6. 27.19 F2 R2 U L' F' B' D' B' R U L2 D2 B2 D2 B' L2 B R2 F' R2 D2 Fw'
7. 27.58 R2 D R2 B2 D' L2 U L2 B2 R' D2 L2 B U2 R' B2 R2 B' F2 Fw Uw2
8. 36.62 R' D2 B2 L F U2 L2 U' R B' R2 B L2 F2 R2 B' U2 F R2 L2 Fw' Uw'
9. 25.70 R F2 L2 D' R2 B2 D F2 L2 D' U2 F2 R D' B F L2 F2 R B Rw Uw
10. (24.72) U2 R F' D F2 U F2 R B' L R2 B2 U F2 B2 D2 L2 D' B2 L2 F2 Fw'
11. 27.04 F L2 R2 B2 D' F2 U2 L2 R2 B2 D' R2 F R B2 F' U' L' F'
12. (DNF(37.09)) B' D2 B' R U2 R U D2 B' U L2 D2 F2 D' L2 U2 F2 B2 U' Fw


----------



## G2013 (Oct 5, 2016)

PB mo3
1:42.15
(1:35.47)
(1:46.90)
Also, I've done 8 successful solves in a row. I've never managed to do over 4 xD wtf


----------



## sigalig (Oct 6, 2016)

Largest multi attempt: 12/15 in 59:22. Biggest attempt before this was 12 cubes. Not PB but I'm happy about this attempt because I wasn't actually sure that I'd be able to fully memorize everything in the time I needed to. The DNFs were: 1. two twisted corners, 2. a 3 corner cycle, 3. a 3 edge cycle.


----------



## Altha (Oct 6, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-6
mean of 3: 26.02

Time List:
1. 24.83 F2 D R D2 L U F2 B R F' R B2 D2 L2 D2 L F2 U2 F2 B2 L' 
2. 24.70 B2 U' L' D R F2 U2 R F L B2 R U2 D2 R B2 R2 D2 F2 
3. 28.52 R2 B2 F' L2 R2 D2 B U2 F' U2 L2 D L B' L2 U F' R2 F' R'

fastest mo3 without a 21 pulling down my times


----------



## barns (Oct 6, 2016)

First sub 1min 3bld! ever! (Since July, when I've started practising).

55.468
B2 U2 L F2 L U2 F2 L' R2 D' B2 F U L' R B L' R U2 F Rw2 Uw2

Extremely easy memo for corners (only 4 targets), but I'm still hapy as I've been dnfing 99.9999% of my attempts recently.


----------



## h2f (Oct 7, 2016)

I had a busy week and I'm out of practice but luckily I could do nice mo3 and ao5:
mean of 3 1:02.85 [56.39, 1:00.63, 1:11.51], avg of 5 1:09.56 [(56.39), 1:00.63, 1:11.51, (1:26.23), 1:16.51]. A small step towards sub1.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 7, 2016)

Lol bigbld at Nats:

18:56 official 5bld first success, 3rd place
5:40 4bld national champion wat, 3rd best ever


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Oct 8, 2016)

pb by .01 lol


----------



## h2f (Oct 9, 2016)

3rd place during GLS CUP V. It was 4/10 with 2 twisted corners and flipped edge (not including buffers).


----------



## Martial (Oct 9, 2016)

23.40 PB single 
F R D L' B U B' L' U B2 L2 D B2 D2 F2 B2 U R2


Spoiler: targets



7 corners
8 edges (I memorize UB instead of UL and vice versa to avoid parity)


----------



## sigalig (Oct 10, 2016)

MBLD: 14/15 in 1:01:45.63[44:14.73].
My highest multiblind score, although I did go a bit over an hour so I'm not sure it should count. I think if I cut it off at an hour I would have tied my previous attempt of 12/15.
I did something really stupid right at the beginning of execution. I solved the 14th cube with the memo meant for the 13th cube, and realized it right after finishing the 14th cube, and had to go back and undo the solve and redo it with the correct memo, and this cube is the only one I got wrong. If I didn't do the wrong memo on that cube I wouldn't have run past an hour and probably would have gotten that cube right, giving me 15/15 under an hour


----------



## Altha (Oct 10, 2016)

21.01 [sub 9 memo] L' D' B L2 F' B2 R B2 U R2 F2 B2 R F2 R' U2 R' D2 L B2
First sub WR 3bld single 
Had two flipped edges and twisted corners but they were nicely set up 
Also did it on a guoguan I tensioned just beforehand so I locked up on the last alg lol


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Oct 10, 2016)

44.66 pb
F R2 D2 L2 B' D2 B2 R2 D2 F L2 R' D L' R' B2 F' L' B' L'
how


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 10, 2016)

3bld at nats:

1:05 mean in the first round, official PB by more than 40 seconds 

final: 54, 1:03 dnf by 3 edges and 46.91 3rd place finish  (RIP sub1 mean though, will get it some time soon eventually)

I think I will upload all solves since they were pretty good, 5 out of 6 successful ones haha


----------



## Cale S (Oct 11, 2016)

first 3BLD attempts of the day:
33.39, 40.55, 44.69, 36.69, (53.62), 36.88, (35.06), 42.16

first 3 make a sub-40 mo3 with 3/3 parity

38.58 avg5 later


----------



## Cale S (Oct 11, 2016)

OLL parity avoidance has made my 4BLD memo faster


----------



## Daniel Lin (Oct 11, 2016)

Cale S said:


> OLL parity avoidance has made my 4BLD memo faster


can you determine if there's parity or not in inspection?


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 11, 2016)

Cale S said:


> OLL parity avoidance has made my 4BLD memo faster


Nice. That memo _is_ pretty fast.


----------



## Altha (Oct 11, 2016)

24.41 [sub 12 memo] F2 D2 R2 D' F2 U' B2 D' L2 F2 L' U L R2 B L U' L2 D' R Fw
12/4'' scramble with sub 13 execution
Did the corner twists during x rotation in edge execution so solve was really smooth

I also got a 21.33 single earlier but it was on a 8/6 scramble and I paused so I thought my 24 was more impressive


----------



## sqAree (Oct 11, 2016)

I just tried 4BLD for the first time and got a success. 

51.56.60 is the final time, memo was around 34 minutes.
I used U2, r2, OP, scramble was 16/26/10 without any parity.


----------



## mafergut (Oct 11, 2016)

sqAree said:


> I just tried 4BLD for the first time and got a success.
> 
> 51.56.60 is the final time, memo was around 34 minutes.
> I used U2, r2, OP, scramble was 16/26/10 without any parity.


Impressive! A success on 1st try at 4BLD is not something that many people can say


----------



## joshsailscga (Oct 11, 2016)

Woah 3BLD pb by 14 seconds:
1:32.44
L2 D2 F2 L U F' B' D F' L2 D' F2 B2 U' R2 U' B2 U' L2 U2 Rw' Uw2
Splits were 44.58/47.86.


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Oct 11, 2016)

41.76 pb first solve of the day
D2 B U2 B D2 B R2 B' F L2 F R' B2 D' F L2 B2 R F' R2 F'

i knew my memo was good this solve but i didnt anticipate this

edit: i actually got an Ao12  first time ever
*41.76*, 1:01.27, 1:11.19, 1:04.16,*54.98*, 1:02.23, 1:09.03, *43.94*,1:43.74, 1:16.10, 1:24.78,DNF(1:15.37)


----------



## G2013 (Oct 11, 2016)

I've been getting very close to 4BLD success, and even though all my 9 4BLD attempts have been DNFs, I'm putting this in the "Accomplishments" thread since it's an accomplishment for me.

I've done 3 solves today, breaking my PB for 4BLD attempts in a week, which was 1 attempt XD. That means I've adapted a much higher pace for practicing 4BLD.
2 of those 3 solves have been off by only a couple of pieces, the earliest by 3 centers, the lattest by 3 wings. The resting one has been a DNF because of 2 extra moves I made somewhen in the solve, the moves U' and R. That messed up everything with the wings.

I'll make some more attempts tomorrow, and hopefully at least one of them won't be a DNF!

Times:
14:01, off by 3 centers
8:17.07, off by extra moves
13:32.88, off by 3 edges.

So close! (Also those times are, as far as I understand, quite fast, and that creeps me out a little bit, since I take my time to memorize xD)
Scrambles in case you want them:


Spoiler



1. B' Fw' U2 B Uw' F Uw U2 Rw' R2 Fw2 L R D' U' B' Rw' Uw F' Uw R2 F2 D2 R' B2 D Uw B2 R U2 L' R' D2 R2 Fw2 R2 Uw Fw' F' D'
2. Rw2 D Uw Rw2 U R2 B' F' D B' D L' R' Fw D R2 F2 L B L2 D2 B2 Uw2 U F' L' Rw2 F Rw D Uw B2 U' L2 D' U' L2 R' Uw' F'
3. D L2 F' L2 Rw' B' D' Rw2 Uw' Rw2 R' F2 Uw2 U2 L' Fw2 F' Rw' F U' Fw L U' Fw' L' D2 U' L2 Fw Uw' U2 R' U2 Fw' F2 Rw Uw2 Fw R2 B


----------



## oneshot (Oct 12, 2016)

I'm getting more and more successful solves. I figured out that for me, because I'm not really going for time yet, it's better to memorize edges first because then they are at the beginning of my "journey", as I solve edges first. My execution times are better, it's the memo that's killing me. But overall I'm really happy.


----------



## GenTheThief (Oct 12, 2016)

Two official 3BLD successes at Dixon Fall 2016!
6:34.22 and 9:16.25
10 seconds under time limit. Kinda wish I could have gone for a mean, but I would need to be sub-5 for that...

I got last tho
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/DixonFall2016/results/all#e333bf
But Brandon was the only other person to get 2 successes.

Other accomplishments, 2/2 MBLD 20:13.25 outside with people kinda watching.
Also 3BLD pb fail: DNF[4:01(sub-3)] by 3 corners.
Audio edges are way faster but so much less accurate.
I want a sub-5.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Berd (Oct 12, 2016)

7:21.33 4bld pb! With corner comms too!!


----------



## porkynator (Oct 12, 2016)

Nice solve
22.75 L' B' D' F R' B L2 F R' F2 D R2 D F2 U' B2 U F2 B2 R2 Rw'

x
L' D2 L U' L' D2 //Cancels into next comm (6/6)
L2 D L' U L D' L' (7/13)
[x': U' R U, L] (8/21)

S R' U R U2 L' R' U R U' L U2 S' (13/34)

[D L' U: M, U2] (9/43)
[M' U: M, U2] (7/50)
[D' Lw U': M, U2] (9/59)
Uw' M' Uw2 M' Uw' (5/64)
[x': R, U' M2 U] (8/72)


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 13, 2016)

would have been sub50 mo3 and avg5 if I didn't flip the wrong edge, undoing that and flipping the right edge on the last one

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-13
avg of 5: 50.32

Time List:
1. 55.79 R' U L F' U R2 D B L2 U' L2 F2 B2 U' B2 D F2 U' F2 R Rw2 
2. 46.49 F2 R2 B2 R' F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L' U2 D B D2 U' L D L F' L2 Rw 
3. (58.82) U' R2 D2 U2 B2 D2 B D2 U2 B L2 D2 U F' U' F' D2 L' B' R D' Fw Uw2 
4. (45.27) F' U R F2 R' U2 F B' D' R2 F2 R2 F R2 D2 F D2 R2 L2 F 
5. 48.66 U2 F L' D B D2 F D' F2 B R2 U2 R2 L2 B' R2 L2 F B R'


----------



## the super cuber (Oct 14, 2016)

First ever 4BLD sub 3!!  PB by 30 seconds 
memo was 1:25

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-14
single: 2:50.33

Time List:
1. 2:50.33 F Uw2 R D2 Rw B L F' B U2 F2 Fw' Rw2 D R2 U2 B2 D2 L2 U2 Uw' Rw' Uw' Rw' B2 R' Rw' Fw' Rw' L2 Fw' R Rw2 B F' Uw F Fw B2 Rw2


----------



## cuboy63 (Oct 14, 2016)

lol

1. 1:58.81 L' Fw' B Rw' U Rw R F Rw' U2 Rw2 U R2 Fw U' R U L2 R2 D' L Rw' R U2 Fw' D R' B Fw' Rw' U2 B F' U2 Fw' Rw D' Fw2 U Fw'


----------



## Elo13 (Oct 14, 2016)

While doing the /r/cubers weekly comp, I broke my 3bld pb by over a minute!
2:51.07[1:44.21]


----------



## G2013 (Oct 15, 2016)

YAY
26th attempt ever, 2nd of the day,
4BLD FIRST SUCCESS!!!
9:10.84 the time. OMG sub NR by 11 minutes!!!

It's extremely curious that today is my birthday,
and just to confirm illuminati,
it's my 16th=4x4 birthday ΔΔΔΔ

I'm happiest


----------



## Altha (Oct 15, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-15
mean of 3: 25.67

Time List:
1. 22.41 R L2 U2 D B U' L D F U' F2 U2 R' U2 F2 U2 B2 L F2 L' D2 Rw Uw' 
2. 27.17 F' U' B2 R2 U' F' L' B R' U' F2 B2 L2 U F2 D' F2 D' F' Rw' Uw2 
3. 27.43 R' U R' F R2 D L F2 B R2 U2 L' B2 R U2 R' D2 L2 U2 B2 F' Fw Uw2
pb by 0.03
part of a 26.99 ao5 too


----------



## Jacck (Oct 15, 2016)

7bld:
54:48.02, memo 29:47
(from the weekly competition)
3rd success, pb by nearly 5 min, but no improvement in the ranking - at least a faster exe than Phil, Mats and Ville 


Spoiler: video


----------



## Daniel Lin (Oct 16, 2016)

yay beat the world record
1. 21.03 D2 F2 D R2 D L2 D U' R2 U' B2 L U' B' R F' R' U2 R2 B


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Oct 16, 2016)

47.61, 56.36, 1:03.13 = 55.70 mo3 
I've managed to get a few sub-1 mo3's so far, but this is the best one


----------



## the super cuber (Oct 17, 2016)

*39/42 in 56:58 [33:48]
*
MBLD PB!  36 points! awesome time as well

all three cubes were exec mistakes (overshot a turn probably on 2 of them)

stats:

Memo: 33:48
Exec: 23:10
memo per cube: 48.28
exec per cube: 33.09
total per cube: 1:21

can fit 44 in one hour at this speed


----------



## GenTheThief (Oct 17, 2016)

Another 3Cube MBLD
1/3 44:56.46[33:37.53]

One cube is off by three corners
and the other is [B' D B D'] to three corners and then roux lse dots case.

I didn't have any trouble holding the information, which is good. Last time I forgot the edges on my last cube.

For the last one, I accidentally started doing corner memo as edges, then had to backtrack, which is probably why I got a centre swap somehow.

Quite happy with three mostly solved cubes which is why this isn't in BLD Fails thread


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Oct 18, 2016)

52.96, 54.93, 44.17 = 50.69 mo3 pb!!!
im starting to retain my rushed memo again
edit: 4bld PB 7:21.83. Finally got a success :| only took me 8 DNFs. Gonna start exclusively doing 4bld for a bit to raise my accuracy and lower my memo


----------



## joshsailscga (Oct 19, 2016)

1:45.32 3BLD mo3.

(Kind of a fail too though, because this should have been the ao5 time, with a 1:37ish mo3; the solve immediately before these was a 1:23.xy DNF by a flipped edge that I memoed but forgot to exec...


----------



## GenTheThief (Oct 19, 2016)

3/3 29:47.86[20:55.11]



Spoiler: Scrambles, Cubes, Stats



1. D2 L2 R2 F2 U R2 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 R F D2 R2 D2 B' U' L' U2 R2 Fw' - GANS 356S v2
5:22.07/~_5:12.71_

I sort of forgot the last four targets on my first memoed/last executed cube. I placed fingers on all the solved pieces, and was able to trigger my memory.

2. D R2 D L2 U B2 D L2 U' B2 U D D U' B' U L' R' B2 L' B2 Rw' Uw2 - MoYu AoLong v2
6:25.80/~_1:48.27 (I forgot to change the splits total was 7:00.98;_ the splits in italics are estimated)

3. R2 U2 D2 L' B' R' F' B2 L' U F2 D2 R2 D L2 U F2 R2 D2 L2 Rw' Uw' - QiYi Thunderclap
4:58.12/1:51.09

+ 4:09.12 walking through my rooms to make sure I remembered everything



So hyped about the success, this was only my fourth attempt.
4/4 is my next goal. Hopefully I can be sub-felix by the end of the year.


----------



## sigalig (Oct 19, 2016)

Just got a successful 3bld solve where I completely guessed on 3 edge targets  To clarify:
After finishing (what I had thought was) edge execution, I realized I only memorized an even number of edge targets but an odd number of corner targets. I singled out the two edges that I hadn't shot to yet in my execution and shot to one, the other, and then the other side of the first, completely guessing with no visual memory of what had been in those spots. Turned out to be a success. Felt so insanely lucky lol


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Oct 19, 2016)

pyrabld 1:32.81 lol
sub-1 eventually


----------



## GenTheThief (Oct 20, 2016)

3BLD success with a 12h delay.

4:57.98 -12h- 2:10.29

Memo was done at about 3:30, and I had been double checking for about a minute before I realized that the memo had been fast enough for a pb lol.

I would have gone for a 24h or week delay, but I was using my main  instead of one of my qiyi sails.

Also, MBLD 2/4 40:21.03[29.06.56]
First attempt at 4 cubes. The last one was one of the solved cubes, so it would have been 1/4 40:00 unfortunately.
One cube just two flipped edges, and the other one I got confused which memo it was.
Pretty satisfied with the result. I should probably practice more 3BLD to get better at memo though.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Oct 21, 2016)

23.45 single on cam

hoping to beat my 2:48 official pb this week!


----------



## Altha (Oct 21, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> 23.45 single on cam
> 
> hoping to beat my 2:48 official pb this week!


good luck!

EDIT:
21.66 U2 R2 U2 R2 B L2 B' F2 R2 B2 D' L' D' R2 F2 L2 U2 B' L' Fw Uw2 could've been faster cos lol edges
22.16 U2 R' D' L F' B' U' F2 L' U L2 U R2 D2 F2 B2 U' R2 D2 Fw Uw this was nice

EDIT 2: PB ao5 
Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-21
avg of 5: 25.70

Time List:
1. (22.94) F' R2 B2 U' D' L' D2 L' F D' L2 U2 R' B2 D2 R' B2 L2 D2 Fw' Uw'
2. 25.07 F' D' L2 D' R D B' L R2 B' U2 L2 U2 F B L2 F2 U2 L Rw
3. (DNF(22.39)) R' F' D2 L2 F R2 F U2 B L2 U2 D R B' L' R D B' F D' Rw
4. 26.92 F D L2 U R2 U L2 U B2 D2 R2 U R' U L2 D2 U2 F D2 F2 R' Rw2 Uw2
5. 25.10 R' U R2 D L2 U R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D L' B L U F R D' F R2 Uw2
(dnf was from forgetting pair midsolve)

only the first solve had sub 10 memo what the balls

EDIT 3: Don't want to make this post too long but 24.53 sub-wr mo3 and 25.52 ao5 ^__^
(also missed a 29.40 ao12 by 2 retarded dnfs but I'm not so annoyed at it)


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Oct 21, 2016)

40.33 pb 
U' L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D R2 F2 D F' R2 D' U F' L2 R B L2 F2 L


----------



## sigalig (Oct 21, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> 23.45 single on cam
> 
> hoping to beat my 2:48 official pb this week!


See ya tomorrow! Looking forward to seeing you get a sub-30 single


----------



## Altha (Oct 22, 2016)

20.55 B' L2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F D2 L F D F' U2 L' F2 D' U B Rw2 Uw2
2nd sub wr single (and pb single), now just need a sub 20


----------



## Altha (Oct 22, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-22
mean of 3: 23.94

Time List:
1. 25.22 D' U2 B2 R B2 F2 R U2 L R2 D2 B2 D L2 F' D2 B' D2 R' F Rw
2. 23.51 L' B2 L U2 B2 F2 L' U2 B2 F2 L' D' F2 L2 B' L U' R' D2 B L Rw Uw'
3. 23.08 U' F2 L' U L' F D2 R' F D2 L2 U2 D2 F2 B D2 B' L2 B2 L' Rw Uw
wat

EDIT: None of the solves had sub 10 memo, what the heck O_O


----------



## Daniel Lin (Oct 22, 2016)

Altha said:


> EDIT: None of the solves had sub 10 memo, what the heck O_O


dang, your execution is really good. I usually memo sub 10 whenever I get sub 30


----------



## Daniel Lin (Oct 22, 2016)

26.42, 27.13, DNF(26.91)
popped on the third solve, would've been bad anyway tho

I shall beat Noah Arthurs tomorrow


----------



## sigalig (Oct 22, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> 26.42, 27.13, DNF(26.91)
> popped on the third solve, would've been bad anyway tho
> 
> I shall beat Noah Arthurs tomorrow


Noah's best solve at Berkeley Summer last month was ~29 iirc, you can do eeeeeeet


----------



## Daniel Lin (Oct 22, 2016)

sigalig said:


> Noah's best solve at Berkeley Summer last month was ~29 iirc, you can do eeeeeeet


lol I was joking. Aiming for sub 40/35


----------



## GenTheThief (Oct 22, 2016)

PB and first sub5
4:46.40[3:00.68] D L2 D2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 U' F2 R D2 U' R' B F' D U B2 F' Fw Uw2 (x2)

Also,
Second sub-5 and first sub-1 execution wat
4:53.46[3:58.90] U' F2 U2 L2 F2 D R2 D' R2 U' F' L U2 B' D R' F D R F Fw (x2)

ima start learning 4bld u2/r2 algs tomorrow.
and do a bunch of 4-5 mbld attempts.
just cuz its fun
I only have a 2/4 rn


----------



## Daniel Lin (Oct 22, 2016)

2/3 (3:14.93) MBLD pb

DNF was off by 3 edges


----------



## Altha (Oct 22, 2016)

19.39 [high 7/low 8 memo] D' B L2 B2 L B R2 L D L2 U B2 L2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 U2 Rw Uw
YESSSSS
was expecting a 22-23 so this was quite unexpected 
First sub 20!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 22, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> lol I was joking. Aiming for sub 40/35


Don't do safeties, just go for it.


----------



## joshsailscga (Oct 22, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> hoping to beat my 2:48 official pb this week!



By a bit 
http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1807&cat=16&rnd=1
Nice work, man!


----------



## newtonbase (Oct 22, 2016)

joshsailscga said:


> By a bit
> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1807&cat=16&rnd=1
> Nice work, man!


I wonder how quick the DNFs were?


----------



## Daniel Lin (Oct 22, 2016)

newtonbase said:


> I wonder how quick the DNFs were?


First solve was 30 off by a corner 3cycle
Second solve was 37 off by 2 flipped edges



Altha said:


> 19.39


damn. wut
guess i'll have to beat that


----------



## newtonbase (Oct 23, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> First solve was 30 off by a corner 3cycle
> Second solve was 37 off by 2 flipped edges


It would have been easy to choke on that last attempt but you still went for it. Well done.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Oct 23, 2016)

feel like i'm posting here a bit too much..

1. 21.07 B2 L2 D F2 U R2 D2 F2 L2 R2 U R D2 U' F R D2 B' R U' B2


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Oct 23, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> feel like i'm posting here a bit too much..
> 
> 1. 21.07 B2 L2 D F2 U R2 D2 F2 L2 R2 U R D2 U' F R D2 B' R U' B2


that's how i felt when i started getting my sub-1s  
Man you seem to get a low of sub-23's, WR when

6:40.97 4bld pb for forum comp 42  This was one of those solves where you just got that intuition, where you KNOW you solved it. PB by over a minute.


----------



## Jacck (Oct 23, 2016)

Masterkilominx blind:
3:13:21.50, memo 1:20:55 ------ EDIT: It was only 2:13:21.50 
First success in third attempt - and I think, that ist the number of attempts, too, that ever have been made worldwide = UWR


Spoiler: video


----------



## Daniel Lin (Oct 23, 2016)

PB 
Average of 5: 30.11
1. 29.97 F2 D' R2 F2 D U R2 B2 D' B2 F' L' D' L B' D2 L' D L U' 
2. (23.26) D2 R2 D2 U2 L F2 L' F2 D2 R' B2 U B' L' R2 D2 U' L U' F' 
3. (DNF(31.59)) L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 B D2 R' F R2 U2 F L' B U2 
4. 30.13 B2 D2 U2 L2 D2 R' U2 R' F2 R B2 F R2 B' L D L' R2 U2 B U' 
5. 30.24 R' U F R' U D' B' U2 B2 L' D2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U F2 B2 D L2 F2


----------



## newtonbase (Oct 23, 2016)

T


Daniel Lin said:


> PB
> Average of 5: 30.11
> 1. 29.97 F2 D' R2 F2 D U R2 B2 D' B2 F' L' D' L B' D2 L' D L U'
> 2. (23.26) D2 R2 D2 U2 L F2 L' F2 D2 R' B2 U B' L' R2 D2 U' L U' F'
> ...


Counting solves within .27s!


----------



## sigalig (Oct 24, 2016)

My attempt at procrastinating important work: 3BLD OH.
First attempt, 3:47.14[43.87] success 
Though I don't think I'll do that again, M2 OH is such a pain in the ass lol.


----------



## Altha (Oct 24, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-24
avg of 12: 29.05

Time List:
1. 31.65 B' D2 R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F L2 D2 U' R2 F' L' U2 R F' U2 F2 Fw Uw
2. 26.44 F' D B2 D' L2 D L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L R U' B' R2 F' D' B2 D2 L' Fw'
3. 27.20 F2 U L F2 B2 L2 U' F D L' F2 L2 B2 L2 U' R2 U2 D L2 U' F2 Rw2 Uw2
4. 31.41 B' D2 R2 U2 R' D2 R B2 R' B2 R D2 F' L' B R' D' U2 L U Fw Uw2
5. 30.76 F2 U' L2 B2 D' R2 D2 U' B2 U R2 B' F U' B D' L F' R Rw Uw2
6. (25.13) U' F2 B U F2 R' U2 D2 F R U2 D2 L' F2 R U2 F2 B2 U2 B2 Rw2
7. 28.33 F2 U' B U' B' R' L2 B R2 L U' R2 F2 U2 L2 U R2 U L2 F2 R2 Fw Uw
8. 27.73 R F L2 D2 B' D2 R2 F' U2 B' L2 U2 D' B' R D2 B R D L2 R' Rw' Uw'
9. 25.14 U' L' F2 U' D F R' B L' D' L2 F2 U D2 R2 F2 U' F2 D2 B' Rw'
10. (DNF(30.48)) F2 D2 R2 U2 F R2 U2 B F R' U' B U2 R2 F' L' U2 B2 R' Fw Uw2
11. 30.48 U2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U R2 U R2 U' R2 B U2 L D' U' B' U R' F D Rw Uw'
12. 31.34 L U2 B R2 U2 B2 F L2 B2 F' R2 D' L' R' U' B F L' R2 B' Uw

Not done in one sitting but sub 30 ao12 

EDIT: Rolled to 28.63 before 2nd DNF

EDIT 2: Avg memo time was like mid 10s. I swear every time I get good pbs the memo time is questionable lol


----------



## JasonK (Oct 24, 2016)

Guess I'm back hi

4BLD 13:21.17[8:13.06]. I think my last attempt before this week was in 2012.


----------



## the super cuber (Oct 24, 2016)

35/42 in 1:00:00 Official MBLD NR and WR5!  video coming soon!


----------



## Cale S (Oct 24, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> 35/42 in 1:00:00 Official MBLD NR and WR2!  video coming soon!



I don't think 28 points is WR2


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Oct 24, 2016)

49.90, 52.42, 42.75 = 48.36 :O first sub-50 mo3, and first time ever getting two sub-50's together like that


----------



## sqAree (Oct 25, 2016)

I just used my first corner comm ever in a solve and it was a success with a good time. 

Also it's the only corner comm I know (SG speffz).


----------



## sigalig (Oct 25, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> 35/42 in 1:00:00 Official MBLD NR and WR2!  video coming soon!



Yeah WR5 actually but WR2 if you're just counting number of cubes solved in under an hour! Amazing job man. How many cubes did you finish in under the hour limit?


----------



## newtonbase (Oct 25, 2016)

sqAree said:


> I just used my first corner comm ever in a solve and it was a success with a good time.
> 
> Also it's the only corner comm I know (SG speffz).


Well done. Comms is my project for after the UK Championships. I've yet to use one in a solve. Do you have a plan for incorporating more?


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Oct 25, 2016)

Second attempt since returning to bld, first 5bld success  16:41.43, did it for the speedsolving comp 42. Memo was ~10min, overall PB for me. Shooting for sub-10 by wc2017.


----------



## the super cuber (Oct 25, 2016)

Cale S said:


> I don't think 28 points is WR2



whoops yeah, typo 



sigalig said:


> Yeah WR5 actually but WR2 if you're just counting number of cubes solved in under an hour! Amazing job man. How many cubes did you finish in under the hour limit?



yeah  Thanks! I was trying to remember one of the three cubes I had put aside during execution as I had forgotten some part of their memo. so except those everything was done sub hour


----------



## Roman (Oct 25, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> 35/42 in 1:00:00 Official MBLD NR and WR5!  video coming soon!


Congrats. And it's time to change your signature.


----------



## the super cuber (Oct 25, 2016)

Roman said:


> Congrats. And it's time to change your signature.



Thanks! haha yeah


----------



## sqAree (Oct 25, 2016)

newtonbase said:


> Well done. Comms is my project for after the UK Championships. I've yet to use one in a solve. Do you have a plan for incorporating more?



Thank you! I plan to switch to edge comms before corner comms actually, because (using M2) they're far easier to understand for me. I already learned edge comms for 2 letters and will slowly learn more.


----------



## newtonbase (Oct 25, 2016)

sqAree said:


> Thank you! I plan to switch to edge comms before corner comms actually, because (using M2) they're far easier to understand for me. I already learned edge comms for 2 letters and will slowly learn more.


Already do quite advanced M2 so I'm only bothering to learn a couple more of the harder M slice cases. Corner comms will be of much more benefit to me but it's going to be a hard slog.


----------



## sqAree (Oct 25, 2016)

newtonbase said:


> Already do quite advanced M2 so I'm only bothering to learn a couple more of the harder M slice cases. Corner comms will be of much more benefit to me but it's going to be a hard slog.



The thing is, when I looked into advanced M2 I found it awesome and easy to understand and all that. But at the same time I looked at "real" edge comms and they're not really different from advanced M2 to me, just slightly more efficient, hence my decision.

And I find corner comms more confusing in general, maybe because more setup moves are needed and more stickers on each piece.


----------



## newtonbase (Oct 25, 2016)

sqAree said:


> The thing is, when I looked into advanced M2 I found it awesome and easy to understand and all that. But at the same time I looked at "real" edge comms and they're not really different from advanced M2 to me, just slightly more efficient, hence my decision.
> 
> And I find corner comms more confusing in general, maybe because more setup moves are needed and more stickers on each piece.


If you're not already invested in advanced M2 then edge comms makes sense. 
I've been looking at corners for a while and am only just getting an idea of how they work. The plan is to do nothing else for a couple of months to try and make them click and hopefully I can cut my execution time in half. It should be worth it.


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Oct 25, 2016)

sigalig said:


> My attempt at procrastinating important work: 3BLD OH.
> First attempt, 3:47.14[43.87] success
> Though I don't think I'll do that again, M2 OH is such a pain in the ass lol.


I've been wanting to develop a OHBLD method for fun, something that's actually efficient to use one handed. Hm....
also i'm a monster today? Broke my 4bld PB TWICE IN A ROW
IVE NEVER EVEN GOTTEN 2 SUCCESS IN A ROW BEFORE
6:40.97, 6:07.10


----------



## GenTheThief (Oct 25, 2016)

3:39.xx[2:20.xx]+ 3BLD PB by a whole lot.
Mostly just because I tapped 2 twisted corners and a flipped edge instead of memoing them, which would have taken longer.
"xx" because I was at school and was timing it on my watch-timer.


Also, first 6 cube MBLD attempt.
5/6 59:49.81[50:33.45]

Oh gosh my memo sucks lol. The only unsolved cube was the normal bld one. There are 6 unsolved edges, though I'm not sure what I did wrong.
Overall, it felt really good, and I didn't have trouble remembering anything.

I think without an extra ten minutes, 7 cubes is going to take some actual improvement in 3BLD to be sub time-limit.
But I'm still going to go for 4/4 and 6/6 before 7.


----------



## pinser (Oct 26, 2016)

Heart_Johnson said:


> I've been wanting to develop a OHBLD method for fun, something that's actually efficient to use one handed. Hm....


M2 is an OH table abuse nightmare, but TuRBo and 3-cycle aren't that bad.


----------



## newtonbase (Oct 26, 2016)

pinser said:


> M2 is an OH table abuse nightmare, but TuRBo and 3-cycle aren't that bad.


I've seen some very fast OH Roux but doing it blind would be a nightmare .


----------



## pinser (Oct 26, 2016)

newtonbase said:


> I've seen some very fast OH Roux but doing it blind would be a nightmare .


Roux OH isn't that bad because it only needs a few x/x' rotations during F2B, but M2 needs them for almost every cycle which means you have to constantly lift the cube off the table


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Oct 27, 2016)

pinser said:


> M2 its an OH table abuse nightmare, but TuRBo and 3-cycle aren't that bad.


that's what i was thinking, 3 cycles and maybe a decent corner cycle alg may not be to bad, maybe one day I'll actually get around to it

4bld 6:03.12  so so so close to sub-6, my goal is sub-5. Right now it's just my letter pair recognition on edges slowing me down, my memo is "alright", i have no problems retaining the information. I only review my edges so i can double check that i didnt overlook anything.

edit: FIRST SUB-40!!! 39.03 BARELY and this was WITH parity
editx2: just realized this gives me a pb mo3 too! 41.55, 59.87, 39.03 = 46.82


----------



## Daniel Lin (Oct 27, 2016)

newtonbase said:


> I've seen some very fast OH Roux but doing it blind would be a nightmare .


The problem is R and L moves. You have to lift the cube up do to them


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Oct 27, 2016)

EXCUSE ME WHAT
4BLD 4:47.08
last pb was 6:03
ok
_alright
_
edit: 4bld Ao5 lol 4:47.08, DNF(6:18.12), 5:15.97, 7.55, 7:15.60 = 5:46.22
I went from not getting successes at all to getting avgs


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 27, 2016)

YEAH BOIIII 2ND 4BLD SUCCESSSSSS
12:20.68, smashes by old PB by almost 5 minutes. memo was ~7:40.


----------



## Iggy (Oct 27, 2016)

Yay I did BLD, got good accuracy and broke a PB 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-27
avg of 12: 33.19

Time List:
1. 34.65 L2 B2 U2 B' L2 U2 F D2 B R2 B2 D L' B2 F' D' B R2 B2 R Fw' Uw' 
2. (26.09) F' D' F' D' B' U2 R D R L' D2 R F2 R2 L D2 F2 Rw Uw' 
3. 30.04 D U2 L2 B2 L' R F2 L D2 U2 R D' B' L U2 R2 F' L2 B Fw' Uw' 
4. 39.30 U2 R' B2 L2 D2 L2 D2 B2 U2 R' U L U' L R B2 D' R2 B' Rw Uw' 
5. 35.53 D' R F' D' R2 U' B D U2 R' F2 R' F2 R F2 B2 D2 R' B' Rw' 
6. 32.22 F R2 F2 L2 F' U2 F' R2 D2 L2 U' F' R' D B L F' U L R' Rw 
7. 26.31 B2 L' F U B' R F R D' R D2 R2 F B2 D2 L2 D2 B D2 B' L2 Uw' 
8. (1:13.67) F2 U2 L2 D L2 F2 U B2 U' B2 U2 F R B2 R U' R' D B2 U2 Rw' Uw 
9. 37.87 D2 R' D2 L' B2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R D R U' R' B R B2 F' D U' Fw Uw' 
10. 30.06 B2 D' L2 U R2 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 U' R D R2 F2 R' F D2 U2 Rw' 
11. 34.72 U L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 L' D R2 F' R' B' F2 U F2 U2 F' Rw2 Uw2 
12. 31.12 R' U L2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U R2 U' R2 D2 F' R D' F2 U R' B2 U' B Fw Uw'


----------



## Daniel Lin (Oct 28, 2016)

1. 24.39 L2 B2 U' B2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 D2 R2 F D2 L R2 B' R F' D R U2

did 2 3cycles outside of the buffer

pretty much getting sub NAR every day now


----------



## Altha (Oct 28, 2016)

19.27 [high 8 memo] B R2 F2 D L U R D L D2 L2 U2 R2 F D2 B2 R2 F' R2 U2 Fw Uw2
I knew this was gonna be fast but damnnnnnn. Sub 11 execution which I'd find good even for a sighted 3x3 solve 
2nd sub 20


----------



## newtonbase (Oct 28, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> did 2 3cycles outside of the buffer


How do you memo that?


----------



## Daniel Lin (Oct 28, 2016)

newtonbase said:


> How do you memo that?


 
One of them I used visual and one I used audio

I think I misscrambled...


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Oct 29, 2016)

After a near 10 dnf streak
46.96, 50.45, 46.83 = 48.08 mo3 without a sub-40 dragging it down 
I got more 4bld successes today than 3bld :/


----------



## Oatch (Oct 29, 2016)

Never thought I'd get into BLD solving, because I initially didn't have the patience to learn and found it too daunting, but I've given it a try recently. Got my first 3BLD success today, albeit untimed with a hand-scramble, it was a very satisfying experience and I definitely will be going further with it!


----------



## Hari (Oct 29, 2016)

I'm back into practicing BLD after a long break  Feels good to get PBs again


----------



## Daniel Lin (Oct 29, 2016)

pretty good

Average of 5: 31.88
1. 31.00 U' F2 R' D2 L U' D' F B' L B U2 D2 L2 D2 F' D2 B' R2 F2 L2
2. 35.38+ B2 R B L' U R2 B' R2 L' D' F2 R' D2 L' F2 R2 D2 L' U2 R F2
3. (41.82) U2 F L2 D L2 U' R F' B' D R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 U' R2 D' R2 D2
4. (23.36) D2 L2 D L2 B2 D L2 R2 F2 L2 R2 B L' B L' U' L2 B2 F D F'
5. 29.25 L2 B U F' L' U D2 R' U L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 U2 R' D2 R2 U2 R2

EDIT: this is PB
on cam too but bad quality

Mean of 3: 27.23
1. 25.51 R2 F' L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 F L2 B2 U2 L D' U' F R' D U R2 B2 U'
2. 24.62 U' R2 D2 L2 U' L2 D' R2 F2 U' L2 B' L R' D' L2 F L' B2 F' D'
3. 31.55 B2 D2 R2 U' L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 F2 L' B R B2 D' F' R F' D F L

EDIT 2: got 2 22.16 singles

EDIT 3: AV 5 PB

Average of 5: 29.94
1. 28.41 B' D2 U2 L2 D2 U2 B2 F' D2 B F' R' F2 U F L U' B D' U R2
2. 30.63 U2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 U' R' F L F2 L' U' B2 U2 F U
3. (25.00) U B2 F2 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 U F2 D2 L U B2 F' D2 L F2 D' L2 R2
4. 30.77 F' L2 F U2 L2 F' D2 F' R2 D2 F2 U F2 R F2 L2 B U2 R2 F'
5. (DNF(29.71)) D2 L' F2 D' B2 L U F L' D2 R2 D F2 R2 U B2 D R2 D2 R2


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Oct 30, 2016)

Been in a slump the last few days, can't seem to get a single sub-1 without getting 10 dnf's before it.
58.61, 57.16, 50.44, 43.28, 56.50 First "clean" sub-1 ao5

EDIT: 36.72!?!? PB
editx2: jk i just got a 34.21 #bye


----------



## sigalig (Oct 31, 2016)

First time practicing 3bld in a while, I decided to do some corners-only scrambles to practice 3-style and it really helped. Went and did full 3bld solves right after and ended up getting 3 PBs in one solve! (1:05.81 ao5 and mo3, 54.33 single)

1. 1:06.76 L' B U2 F L2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B R U2 L2 B D U2 F2 D' Rw2 Uw2 
2. 59.89 U D2 F2 U2 B D2 U2 B D2 U2 B2 U L' B' U' L B U2 B' Rw' Uw2 
3. 1:10.77 D2 B D2 U2 L2 F L2 B2 U2 L2 D' U' B' R' F L' R' D2 U' B' Rw2 Uw2 
4. (DNF(1:22.66)) F2 U2 L D2 L F2 L' D2 B2 D2 R2 D R' F2 D' F L2 U R D2 B' Rw' Uw' 
5. (54.33) F2 L2 B D2 U2 B R2 B D2 U2 L2 U F R D U' R' B L' U' Rw' Uw'


----------



## Altha (Oct 31, 2016)

18.41 [high 8 memo] F2 L2 B R D' L' D B' D2 R F2 L D2 R F2 D2 L2 Rw Uw
what

8/5 scramble which is actually stupid. Used my old y rotation comm at the start of edges as well as had a slightly slow memo so could've been sub 18 but damnnnnn


----------



## Daniel Lin (Oct 31, 2016)

Altha said:


> 18.41 [high 8 memo] F2 L2 B R D' L' D B' D2 R F2 L D2 R F2 D2 L2 Rw Uw
> what


waaaaaaaat


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 31, 2016)

Yessssss


----------



## joshsailscga (Nov 1, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Yessssss


That's an awesome solve, ridiculous for being completely OP/M2. I'd be curious to know if you have the fastest solves with pure OP/M2, or if someone else is even crazier


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 1, 2016)

joshsailscga said:


> That's an awesome solve, ridiculous for being completely OP/M2. I'd be curious to know if you have the fastest solves with pure OP/M2, or if someone else is even crazier


----------



## Daniel Lin (Nov 1, 2016)

joshsailscga said:


> I'd be curious to know if you have the fastest solves with pure OP/M2,


he used two comms

still pretty insane though


----------



## sigalig (Nov 1, 2016)

Omg, first 3bld attempt of the day, got a PB single:

53.76[19.14] D R' U B' R L' U F L' B2 U F2 D R2 F2 L2 F2 U L2 U2 Rw Uw

8 corner targets, 10 edge targets


----------



## sigalig (Nov 1, 2016)

Uhhhhh wat...............double post sorry, not sorry. 48.56[16.89] 3BLD PB on cam


----------



## kake123 (Nov 1, 2016)

sigalig said:


> Uhhhhh wat...............double post sorry, not sorry. 48.56[16.89] 3BLD PB on cam


Lol, yesterday, I said you would get a sub50 single soon.


----------



## the super cuber (Nov 1, 2016)

Altha said:


> 18.41 [high 8 memo] F2 L2 B R D' L' D B' D2 R F2 L D2 R F2 D2 L2 Rw Uw
> what
> 
> 8/5 scramble which is actually stupid. Used my old y rotation comm at the start of edges as well as had a slightly slow memo so could've been sub 18 but damnnnnn


your progress is insane


----------



## GenTheThief (Nov 1, 2016)

3BLD 3:39.28[2:30.68] PB

Second sub-4 and the exact same time as my other one. The only difference is that I payed attention to the decimals.
Also at one of my classes.
I have more sub-4s than I have sub-5s. what
I should probably practice 3BLD instead of MBLD...


----------



## Altha (Nov 2, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> your progress is insane


thanks  Just gotta hope I can show up well at my comp this weekend, been 7 months since they've had a bld comp in Melbourne.

Also,
20.44 D' R' U2 B R2 L' B' R B2 D' B D2 F' R2 F2 R2 U2 F' U2 F' D2 Fw' Uw2 20.44 D' R' U2 B R2 L' B' R B2 D' B D2 F' R2 F2 R2 U2 F' U2 F' D2 Fw' Uw2 
12/4 scramble which was nice.


----------



## kake123 (Nov 2, 2016)

50.568s 3BLD PB single


Spoiler: Scramble from plusTimer



1. (50.568)
02/11/2016 12:33:55
R B2 F2 L D2 B2 U2 L2 F' L' B D' B' L2 R F2 L' F2 Rw2 Uw2


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 5, 2016)

1:09.35 3BLD PB single, that came out of nowhere
wasn't even that lucky of a scramble (6 edge pairs, 3 corner pairs)


----------



## Altha (Nov 5, 2016)

Haven't been to a comp with 3bld in like 7 months. While time isn't great for me, I'm glad that I felt far less nervous than I did back then meaning that I have the potential to improve tomorrow  (Comp is Melbourne Cube Days)


----------



## Altha (Nov 6, 2016)

31.32 official 3bld single, sub daniel lin


----------



## the super cuber (Nov 6, 2016)

15/20 MBLD in 24:28 [13:08]

memo was really good at 39 sec per cube, total was 1:13 per cube! first 20 cube attempt in a while and first sub 30


----------



## kamilprzyb (Nov 6, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> 15/20 MBLD in 24:28 [13:08]
> 
> memo was really good at 39 sec per cube, total was 1:13 per cube! first 20 cube attempt in a while and first sub 30


Nice, to compare few days ago I did 20 cubes as well, got 16/20 34:14 [21:30] so as you see my memo is close to your total time


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 6, 2016)

3/3 multi in 9:38.93, warming up for bigger attempt tomorrow. need to get a 10 cube multi to beat Evan Liu, my only nemesis. (But he's probably going to get 11 cubes or so soon... Agh)


----------



## GenTheThief (Nov 6, 2016)

First 2 attempts at 4BLD centers with U2!

DNF execution=6:4x
Casual memo, I started last night and just went to bed and finished memo today.
DNF because of small execution mistakes: I forgot to do "c" instead of "a" because it was at the second letter in the pair, and then I didn't do parity.

DNF 11:30[8:03]
Off by three centers. I'm not sure what I did wrong though.
Remembering which centers had been done wasn't a problem, so that's good.

Pretty happy with the results. I'm going to get a success before I start edges.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Nov 6, 2016)

you guys should try this scramble. Then look at what I did. Used a really cool trick

1. 28.78 U2 R B2 D2 L2 R U2 L D2 B2 D U' F' U B L U' B2 U' B'


Spoiler: RECONSTRUCTION



MEMO
JB VW LX FN
OADP RNWQ (visual)

[x':[U' R' U, M2]]
[z U:[U L' U', M']]
[z:[U' L' U, M]]
U M' U M U2 M U' M' U
[L2 B':F R U R' U' F2 L' U' L U F]

F' r U R' U' r' F R
[x:[R U R', D2]]
[z' R:[R U R', D2]]
[z' D R':[D2, R' U R]]


----------



## G2013 (Nov 6, 2016)

PB 3BLD mo3, 1:16.09

1) 00:59.21 -> yay sub1
2) 01:23.46
3) 01:25.59

I had done a 1:08.06 DNF before, and I did a 1:29.56 DNF after, if one of those 2 would have not been a DNF, it would have been PB ao5!

I'm super happy with this


----------



## h2f (Nov 6, 2016)

Back to 4bld. 7:59 in 2nd attempt with double parity. 4sec slower than pb.


----------



## Hssandwich (Nov 6, 2016)

46.12 Official 3BLD, 3rd best I believe


----------



## Cale S (Nov 7, 2016)

13x13 corners only BLD on first attempt


----------



## kake123 (Nov 7, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> 15/20 MBLD in 24:28 [13:08]
> 
> memo was really good at 39 sec per cube, total was 1:13 per cube! first 20 cube attempt in a while and first sub 30


I did a 11 cube attempt and got 9/11 in 25min 48.44s (which is very fast for me, but there were pauses which slowed me down by a few minutes )

I tried a new memo style similar to your recent multi attempts, separating 8 cubes and 3 cubes.

Memo is faster but much easier to forget stuff and pause more. Or it could be just that I need to get used to a faster pace.


----------



## the super cuber (Nov 7, 2016)

ni


kake123 said:


> I did a 11 cube attempt and got 9/11 in 25min 48.44s (which is very fast for me, but there were pauses which slowed me down by a few minutes )
> 
> I tried a new memo style similar to your recent multi attempts, separating 8 cubes and 3 cubes.
> 
> Memo is faster but much easier to forget stuff and pause more. Or it could be just that I need to get used to a faster pace.


Nice! yeah I think practicing smaller number of cubes (like 3 or 5) might help as I get them done quickly and less time to foget the previous memo


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 7, 2016)

Cale S said:


> 13x13 corners only BLD on first attempt


I bet I can do it faster than you


----------



## Cale S (Nov 7, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> I bet I can do it faster than you



probably, I can barely turn it


----------



## Daniel Lin (Nov 8, 2016)

22.00 3BLD single
sub 20 pls


----------



## h2f (Nov 8, 2016)

59.47 in solve with so many mistakes during execution that I'm happy it was still sub1. It was 11/7.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 8, 2016)

after 9 straight dnfs without any sub50's:

1. 39.53 U' F D2 R2 F' U2 R2 F2 L2 B' D2 F U F2 R2 B R' F' D' B2 R2

5th sub40 if I am not mistaken


----------



## Daniel Lin (Nov 9, 2016)

WOOHOO
Average of 5: 28.22
1. (24.62) D2 L2 B L2 D2 F2 L2 R2 F' D2 B' L' B' D' B2 F2 L2 R U' L' D 
2. 26.89 L F2 D2 B2 U2 L B2 F2 R' F2 R U F2 R2 U R' F' L2 D U B2 
3. (47.04) D2 R2 B' L2 B' D2 F' U2 B L2 D2 R B F2 R B F R2 D L' 
4. 29.64 L2 D' R2 U B2 R2 U' R2 U' L2 D2 F R2 F2 R D B' R' B' L' D2 
5. 28.12 D2 B2 D2 L' F2 D2 R2 F2 L R D2 U' L D' B' U' B' L B R2 B'


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Nov 9, 2016)

46.17, 42.54, 1:00.51, 38.47, 50.63, = 46.45 Ao5
not to happy about that 1:00 but the 38 makes up for it i guess

edit: 47.04, DNF(40.63), 46.30, 55.61, 43.36 = 49.65 Ao5, all sub 1  almost ready for TJHSST next saturday
editx2: 37.36  getting there


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Nov 10, 2016)

Today I had first 4BLD success(4th attempt). 30:34.37[20:33.93 memo] + 2 secs(U2 parity). That moment when I looked at the cube was very emotional, but now I am happy.


----------



## joshsailscga (Nov 11, 2016)

2:11.53 ao5, not that great but that's what I get for not practicing for three weeks.
Also had this crazy scramble that I lost unfortunately, 3 solved edges and one solved corner, only one edge cycle break. Should have been easy pb if my memo time wasn't crap  It would actually have been great for FMC, there was a solved 1x2x2 on the yellow face, with 1 move to a pseudo-2x2x2.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Nov 11, 2016)

almost got a good mean
25.26, 24.96, DNF(38.83)

last scramble was horrible U2 F2 D2 B2 U2 R D2 B2 R U2 R' B L2 R B2 L2 F' U L B2


----------



## h2f (Nov 11, 2016)

54.53 - 4/8 + 3flip.


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Nov 11, 2016)

Finally got a sub-40 on cam


----------



## sigalig (Nov 12, 2016)

Heart_Johnson said:


> Finally got a sub-40 on cam


GJ but that timer stop lol. Pretty sure that would get you DNFed in comp


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Nov 12, 2016)

sigalig said:


> GJ but that timer stop lol. Pretty sure that would get you DNFed in comp


Luckily it isnt a habit, just a preference when roommates are around. Would rather not slam a cube every minute


----------



## Daniel Lin (Nov 12, 2016)

what the

Mean of 3: DNF
1. 24.81 D' F' U2 B' D R F2 R2 F' U R2 D2 L2 B R2 F2 L2 B' U2 B R2
2. 23.81 D' R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 R2 D F' U2 L' B D F U F R D'
3. DNF(23.22) R2 D2 B F U2 L2 R2 B L2 B U2 L' D2 U' F' L2 F R D U2 R'

last solve was off by 2 flipped edges

Dont feel like double posting. this is PB average. mo3 was 26.85, almost sub NAR

Average of 5: 27.41
1. (25.72) R' D2 F' B' L' U2 D' F' L U2 B2 R2 L2 B' D2 B L2 F' B2 D2 
2. 27.13 B2 L' F2 B U L B' D F' U R' D2 L U2 L2 F2 U2 L' U2 D2 R' 
3. 27.71 D2 L2 B' R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 U2 R2 U' L2 F' R' B D' U2 F R' F' 
4. (DNF(25.04)) D2 B2 R' D2 F2 R D2 R2 D2 R' D2 U' L' R D L' D2 B D R' 
5. 27.38 B2 D' L2 D L2 U2 B2 U' F2 U' R2 F L' U' R' U' F L' B2 F2 R'


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Nov 14, 2016)

Pretty good results at Caltech yesterday.

8/10 in 46:30 (1st place yay)
Off by two two-flips, but this was my first attempt in two months, so I'm content.



Spoiler











1:40.50 3BLD single (comp PB) and 1:55.99 mean (first time I've ever gotten an official mean). The mean also ties Tyson Mao's mean from eight years ago, which is pretty neat . This was also good enough for second surprisingly.


----------



## Martial (Nov 14, 2016)

PB mo3 : *29.72 *
30.05 U L2 U B' L B' L' D R' U2 D2 L2 F2 U2 F' R2 F' U2 D2 R2
31.96 R' U' L2 D R2 F R B2 L F D2 B D2 L2 F2 R2 B' U2 B' U2
(27.14) U2 B2 L2 D2 B2 L U2 B2 R' U2 F2 D L2 B' D2 B R B2 L2 D2


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Nov 14, 2016)

Ao12: 46.98 wtf
1. 36.50
2. 59.31
3. 46.90
4. 42.87
5. 42.53
6. 43.10
7. 39.00
8. 47. 97
9. DNF
10. 52.30
11. 58.17
12. 37.63


----------



## kake123 (Nov 15, 2016)

4BLD PB 6:45.599

Unfortunately plusTimer keeps crashing when I try to load the 4BLD scramble history


----------



## porkynator (Nov 15, 2016)

21.08 R F2 L' D' L' D R2 L F R2 F2 U D2 F2 D' B2 L2 B2 U' F2 L' Uw'

y
[z' x U': L E' L', U'] (9/9)

[D' R: D2, R U2 R'] (11/20)
[U': L D' L', U'] (9/29)
[x R2: D2, R U2 R'] (9/38)

[L U': M, U2] (7/45)
z' R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R z (11/56)
[U' M U, L'] (8/64)


----------



## Cale S (Nov 17, 2016)

5BLD - 4:58.53 [1:48]

so many pauses and lockups though
wing and corner-midge parity

I've lost count of sub-5s


----------



## Daniel Lin (Nov 17, 2016)

My first ever average of 12 XD
extremely slow for me tho, not even 1 sub 30. 

Average of 12: 38.22
1. 32.75 D B2 F2 U B2 R2 B2 D B2 L2 U2 R D' L F' L2 D U L' F' L 
2. 32.86 U' L' D R2 B2 R' F R' U L' D2 R L2 B2 R U2 D2 R F2 U2 
3. (DNF(55.90)) R2 L2 D' B2 L' F' D B U D2 B2 L2 D2 R2 L B2 R2 U2 F2 
4. 56.08 U2 L2 B D2 B' U2 F2 D2 B' F2 D B L2 F R B L D R2 
5. 47.51 D2 R B2 R2 D2 L D2 U2 R' D2 B2 F' D' R' D' U F2 R F' U F2 
6. 34.21 U2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 U L2 B2 D' R D U' R' B' F' L U2 B' D' 
7. 37.38 B2 L U2 B2 L R U2 B2 R' F2 U2 F L B' D U' R' F' L F 
8. 34.67 D' B2 D' B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 B D F2 U2 R2 U B2 L D 
9. 40.75 F' U' L B U' F R' U2 F L' D2 B2 R2 B' U2 B' L2 B' R2 D2 R2 
10. 31.73 L F B2 U R2 F D2 L' F D' R F2 D2 R F2 U2 L B2 L F2 D2 
11. (31.06) R2 B' R2 D2 B' D2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F R' D2 R' F2 L' B' R D U2 R2 
12. 34.23 R D2 L F2 L2 B2 L' B2 R F' U' F2 L D R' D B' D2


----------



## h2f (Nov 17, 2016)

58.10 after a hard day in a job. I'm glad. It was 12/4 +1 twist


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Nov 18, 2016)

new pb, 31.83, and Ao12 44.32 :O
weird


----------



## kake123 (Nov 18, 2016)

Heart_Johnson said:


> new pb, 31.83, and Ao12 44.32 :O
> weird


If i'm not mistaken, your times have dropped ridiculously fast. I remember a few months ago you were low 1min-ish. Is that true?


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Nov 18, 2016)

kake123 said:


> If i'm not mistaken, your times have dropped ridiculously fast. I remember a few months ago you were low 1min-ish. Is that true?


It is, my pb was at SNS in september with a 1:04


----------



## kake123 (Nov 18, 2016)

Heart_Johnson said:


> It is, my pb was at SNS in september with a 1:04


Thks, because now im feeling the limit for mbld, which means I have to start working on my 3BLD and learn corner comms (I already started with 10)


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Nov 18, 2016)

kake123 said:


> Thks, because now im feeling the limit for mbld, which means I have to start working on my 3BLD and learn corner comms (I already started with 10)


in the last two months, I made it my mission to be uncomfortable ALL the time. I rush my memo, I constantly try new cancellations/comms to see what works best, i shortcut my cube rotations, everything. If i got to comfortable, I made myself try harder


----------



## Oatch (Nov 18, 2016)

First success today using TuRBo edges, swapped from OP like a week ago. Haven't had much time to practice of late, but now that I've finished with school, I have plenty of time to do more BLD solves and start optimising things.


----------



## the super cuber (Nov 18, 2016)

*38/40 Cubes in 56:10 [34:54]
*
MBLD PB! decided to go for accuracy and attempt a smaller number and good result! also 31.90 exec per cube which is my best yet in a big attempt!

Did one extra M' on one cube (hands slipped) and forgot one letter pair on the other cube


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 18, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> *38/40 Cubes in 56:10 [34:54]
> *
> MBLD PB! decided to go for accuracy and *attempt a smaller number* and good result! also 31.90 exec per cube which is my best yet in a big attempt!
> 
> Did one extra M' on one cube (hands slipped) and forgot one letter pair on the other cube



lol, small attempt  anyway, great job!


----------



## joshsailscga (Nov 20, 2016)

Congrats to @Heart_Johnson for winning 3BLD at TJHSST 2016!

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1868&cat=16&rnd=1

Also I got fourth, so that was pretty cool. First ever official 3BLD attempt was a success! I'll upload video later.


----------



## porkynator (Nov 20, 2016)

Not my accomplishment, but Ádám Barta stole Marcell's NR with a 27.76 official Mo3 (3BLD). Never Heard of him before, congrats!
http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1869&cat=16&rnd=1


----------



## Torch (Nov 20, 2016)

Used a corner comm for the first time in a successful 3BLD solve! My last 3 targets were FDL BLD LFD, so I did D [reduced Y perm] to start to solve the first target, then I realized I could finish corners by doing D R U2 R' D' R U2 R' D'. I don't plan on switching to comms yet, I just realized that from experience in insertions in FMC.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Nov 20, 2016)

3. 39.65 U' B2 D' R2 F2 D2 B2 U R2 B2 U' L' R2 B U2 F D2 B2 L2 U' L 
Time wasn't amazing, but i used a pretty advanced trick


Spoiler



[x:[U' R U, M']]
[z':[M', U' R U]]
[R' U':[M', U2]]
[z U:[M, U L' U']]
[L:R U' R' U' M' U R U r' U M' U' M]

[z:[R D R', U2]]
[L D' L', U'] 
[U' R' U, L]
[z R':[U2, R' D2 R]]
R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F


If someone wants to help me gen more of these type of algs pm me. I'm a noob at alg genning


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Nov 21, 2016)

joshsailscga said:


> Congrats to @Heart_Johnson for winning 3BLD at TJHSST 2016!
> 
> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1868&cat=16&rnd=1
> 
> Also I got fourth, so that was pretty cool. First ever official 3BLD attempt was a success! I'll upload video later.



I wish i could've gotten this there 




Hopefully at ODUBBW


----------



## Cale S (Nov 21, 2016)

*5BLD avg12 - 6:43.37
*
5:29.22, 5:42.24, 5:40.88, 5:59.15, 4:58.05, 6:56.69, 6:40.62, 7:24.67, DNF, 8:51.62, 5:50.26, 8:38.39

my second avg12, pb by 11 seconds

got the first 8 or so on cam


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Nov 21, 2016)

Cale S said:


> *5BLD avg12 - 6:43.37
> *
> 5:29.22, 5:42.24, 5:40.88, 5:59.15, 4:58.05, 6:56.69, 6:40.62, 7:24.67, DNF, 8:51.62, 5:50.26, 8:38.39
> 
> ...


what on EARTH
i can barely get a 5bld mo3 :,(

edit: 4bld on cam finally :O


----------



## joshsailscga (Nov 21, 2016)

2:35 success, first official attempt:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=575526542658284


----------



## Elo13 (Nov 21, 2016)

Second ever 3BLD Ao12!!! PB by over a minute

avg of 12: 3:11.81
1. 3:31.04 U2 B' L2 B2 R B2 U2 L' D' F U2 B U2 B2 R2 F' U2 R2 B' Rw Uw2
2. 3:09.14 D2 U2 B2 L' U2 R' F2 L' F2 L2 U2 F R' B D2 U2 L' D R' D2 R2 Uw2
3. 3:09.93 R' B2 D L2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 R2 F2 D R' F' D' U' F' U2 B2 L D' Rw Uw2
4. 3:35.16 R2 U L2 B2 L2 U' B2 U' R2 U' F2 R F2 U L F' D2 B' D R2 F' Uw
5. (2:40.37) R2 U2 L2 R2 D L2 B2 U' L2 R2 D' F' L2 F' R2 U' B' L D' R' U2 Fw Uw
6. 2:58.08 D L2 D2 B2 D' B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 R' U B2 R' U B' D2 L B U' Fw' Uw2
7. 2:44.84 R' L' B R U' D2 F D U2 R2 U2 L' F2 B2 R D2 L' F2 B Fw Uw'
8. (DNF(2:54.92)) L F' B' D F2 L2 B D F' L F2 R U2 L D2 F2 R' D2 L2 U2 Fw' Uw'
9. 3:07.23 F R2 B2 F' R2 D2 B D2 B2 D2 F2 D L B' D' L R' B U' F D Fw Uw2
10. 3:42.59 B D2 F' U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 F' R2 L U F D' B' F2 U R2 U2 R Rw Uw
11. 3:16.21 D B D2 F' U2 B2 L2 R2 F' L2 B L2 D' F R2 D R' F2 L D2 U Fw Uw2
12. 2:43.81 B2 D' R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U2 R U2 L2 D' B' F2 D2 F' L D' Rw' Uw2


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Nov 21, 2016)

37.44, 39.96, 38.92 = 38.77

*WHAT*


----------



## Daniel Lin (Nov 21, 2016)

3. DNF(0.07) U F2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 F2 R2 B2 D L B' U2 L' U' R F R' F' 
It was a DNF because I was on inspection mode. Felt sub 30 though. 


Spoiler: RECONSTRUCTION



[r2 U2:[M D M', U']]
[L' U':[M', U2]]
[R U':[M', U2]]
[r' L':u' M u2 M u']
[x':F' L' U' L U F2 R U R' U' F']

[l':[R', U' L U]]
[z' l:[D', R U2 R']]
[R2 U:[R' D' R, U]]
[z' R:[U2, R D' R']]
L' U2 L U L' U L R U2 R' U' R U' R'


----------



## Daniel Lin (Nov 22, 2016)

24.49, 29.12, 23.35=25.65
very disappointed with the second solve. Still happy tho, because sub NAR mean


----------



## biscuit (Nov 22, 2016)

Just did my first multi bld attempt! 0/2 in 17:32.98. One was off by a pair of swapped edges and a pair of swapped corners, the other was off by 4 twisted corners (and I undid my last two set up moves wrong) Despite neither of them being solved, pretty happy with that. First time trying journey method for anything. It really sticks!


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Nov 22, 2016)

44.80, (38.17), 49.23, 49.16, 48.35, 41.02, 39.77, 41.37, (1:11.64), 43.07, 45.10, 43.60
featuring: 40.72 mo3, 41.82 ao5, and the whole thing is 44.55 ao12 
i have no idea what happened to me this session i just sat down and *E N T E R T H E Z O N E*


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Nov 23, 2016)

9:38.606 4BLD Mo3, not bad for me. Tried rolling it, would've gotten PB single and Mo3 but it was a 7:58 DNF by 3 wings . On the plus side, since I've got some time off from school now maybe I'll start taking attempts at 5BLD between writing college apps and doing other work.



Spoiler: Video


----------



## kake123 (Nov 23, 2016)

First sub1 mo3 3BLD, 59.863 !!! 

1:07.159
54.253
58.177


----------



## the super cuber (Nov 23, 2016)

*41/43 Cubes in 57:20 [34:36]
*
PB  by 3 points! 31.72 exec per cube which is fastest yet!

overshot on one cube and recalled 2 letter pairs in switched order on the other.

also last 3 attempts have been 38/40, 36/43, 41/43 which makes a 34.66 points PB mo3!


----------



## sqAree (Nov 23, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> *41/43 Cubes in 57:20 [34:36]
> *
> PB  by 3 points! 31.72 exec per cube which is fastest yet!
> 
> ...



UWR2?


----------



## the super cuber (Nov 23, 2016)

sqAree said:


> UWR2?


UWR3 at best, as Mark has a 40/40


----------



## Daniel Lin (Nov 23, 2016)

PB. First two solves were bad timer stops. should've been 23's
Average of 5: 27.32
1. (24.68) B2 F2 U R2 D' R2 U R2 B2 D2 L2 R' U B' R2 B2 D' R U2 F' R'
2. 24.83 F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 U F2 R2 U R2 D2 B' L' D F2 L2 D' U B' R
3. 27.55 F' D2 B' R2 U2 R2 D2 B U2 F D2 U' L' F' L B2 L F2 R' U2 B2
4. 29.58 F' L2 B' U2 F' D2 B' L2 U2 L2 R' U' L2 U2 R' F' L2 F
5. (DNF(27.12)) L2 D2 F2 L2 R' B2 R2 D2 F2 R' F' D L' F R' F' R B2 F2 D

EDIT: next solve was off by 2 flipped edges
1. DNF(21.64) B2 U2 R' F2 L F2 D2 B2 U2 B U2 L' B F' L D' R U'


----------



## porkynator (Nov 24, 2016)

avg of 5: 27.56

1. 29.41 F' D' L2 R2 F2 U B2 U' B2 U R2 D2 L D B U2 F2 U' R2 F2 Fw' Uw
2. (30.33) R' U F2 D2 B2 U' R2 U2 B2 U F R' D F L F D2 L R Rw' Uw
3. 25.53 F' B2 D2 L2 R2 U F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F' U' B2 L' B' U2 L F2 U2 Fw' Uw'
4. (24.82) D2 L2 D2 F' D2 B D2 L2 B U2 F2 D R2 B' R' D' B' U F2 L Fw' Uw'
5. 27.72 B2 D B2 L2 U F2 L2 U' L2 D2 F2 L' U2 F' U B' L U2 F2 L' U' Fw Uw'

Not PB but pretty good


----------



## Daniel Lin (Nov 24, 2016)

3 floating buffers in one solve!
1. 30.68 D U2 L2 D' B2 U F2 D F2 L2 F2 R' U R F' R2 B' R' D2 B2 U2


----------



## CyanSandwich (Nov 25, 2016)

Had a solid 5BLD session today. I DNF'd by 3 pieces, 3 solves in a row. Would've made a sub-6 ao5 and mo3, but I've still made a big jump in "average speed".

Got PB single with a sneaky sub-2 memo: 5:25.43[1:59.24]



Spoiler: Video


----------



## Daniel Lin (Nov 25, 2016)

PB by 0.01 lmao

Mean of 3: 25.64
1. 23.09 B U2 L2 B U2 F R2 F D2 F' U L' U2 L R' D L' B2 U R' B 
2. 23.31 D2 F' D2 B2 D2 F U2 L2 U2 L2 B' R' B L' B2 U' R' B L' D2 
3. 30.51 L2 R2 U2 L2 R2 U2 F2 D' L2 U B2 R' F' L' D R2 U' F L' F L'


----------



## kamilprzyb (Nov 25, 2016)

Holy mother of lucky scrambles
3. 26.00[8.8] B' R2 F' U2 R2 B2 U2 F' L2 B L F' U L' B2 D2 L' B' R2 Rw' Uw
Well it's an 8/6+flip scramble, I think it's the luckiest I have ever got


Spoiler: analysis



z y'
[Rw2 x [D2, L U L'] 9/9
[D [D, R' U R] 9/18
[L [L D2 L', U2] 9/27
x' R U R' U' R U R' U' L' U R U' R' U R U' R' L x' 18/45

R U' M' U M U2 M' U M U R' 11/56
[M2, U' R2 U] 8/64
[L' U L, E] 8/72
z x U' M' U2 M U' 5/77
memo time ~8.8s
solve time ~17.2s
movecount: 77
tps = 4,48


First ever sub10 memo and PB by over 3s
4th sub 30, and 2nd today


----------



## kake123 (Nov 26, 2016)

3BLD pb by 0.3

50.268


Spoiler: Scramble from plusTimer



3x3-BLD

8. (50.268)
26/11/2016 12:27:51
B2 D' F2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 D R2 D2 R' B L D2 R' B U' R B2 L' Fw Uw



still no sub50


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Nov 26, 2016)

6:58.228 4BLD PB, also my first sub-8 success and first sub-7 overall. (I've had a couple of 7:xy DNFs)


----------



## Jacck (Nov 26, 2016)

Jan did his second Mo3 in 5bld!
http://www.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1854&cat=18&rnd=1
He is the first with 2 Mo3.
My third attempt was off by 4 T-centers about 45 min earlier , was my first DNF in official 5bld.


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Nov 27, 2016)

Jacck said:


> Jan did his second Mo3 in 5bld!
> http://www.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1854&cat=18&rnd=1
> He is the first with 2 Mo3.
> My third attempt was off by 4 T-centers about 45 min earlier , was my first DNF in official 5bld.



Congratulations to the both of you!


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Nov 27, 2016)

36.39 mo3???
33.75, 41.66, 33.76 bust it out

EDIT: *WHAT WHAT 33.75, 41.66, 33.76, 35.70, 58.97 = 37.04 AO5?*
EDITX2: 4bld 4:22.98  awesome 2:10~ memo


----------



## kake123 (Nov 27, 2016)

3BLD PB session

single: 43.838
mo3: 58.596
avg5: *58.487*



Spoiler: Scrambles from plusTimer



3x3-BLD

Number of Solves: 5
Mean: 58.947
Best: 43.838
Worst: 1:15.438
Average: 58.487
Last Ao5: 58.487
Best Ao5: 58.487

1. 57.692
27/11/2016 14:03:29
L2 B2 U2 L2 D F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 F U2 L F U' L R2 D F U Fw'

2. (43.838)
27/11/2016 14:05:05
R2 B2 R B2 U2 L' B2 L2 U2 R2 B U R2 U B D2 F2 D' R' D2 Fw' Uw

3. (1:15.438)
27/11/2016 14:16:10
L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D' L2 U L2 F2 U F' U F2 R B' D' U' L' F' R Uw2

4. 56.512
27/11/2016 14:18:53
D2 R B2 R2 D2 R' D2 F2 L U2 B D F' U2 L' R' B' U' F D Fw'

5. 1:01.258
27/11/2016 14:21:49
B2 L' R' F2 U2 L' F2 R' F2 U' L' D R B U F' D L' D Rw2 Uw'


----------



## Daniel Lin (Nov 27, 2016)

kake123 said:


> single: *43.838*


broke your single by 7 seconds?
nice


----------



## kake123 (Nov 27, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> broke your single by 7 seconds?
> nice


Yes, audio memo for edges was easy to form.


----------



## Berd (Nov 27, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-27
mean of 3: 1:16.72

Time List:
1. 1:34.33 F' R2 F2 R2 D R2 D2 B2 U' B2 U2 L D2 R2 F R' B F' D' U Rw Uw' 
2. 1:13.51 D2 R' U D' L D' L2 B' D U2 F2 R2 U2 B' L2 D2 F L2 B' D2 Rw2 Uw 
3. 1:02.31 B L2 D2 F' L2 B U2 F D2 R2 F' U' R2 B2 R' F' L F' D F U2 Rw Uw

Wooo! I can feel a sub one with corner comms soon!


----------



## kamilprzyb (Nov 27, 2016)

Berd said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-27
> mean of 3: 1:16.72
> 
> Time List:
> ...


Just do it 
I remember sub1 was such a magical barrier to beat, then sub50 and sub40 were like "ok done"
---
Speaking of barriers, I almost got a sub20 :O
3. 20.66[9] F R2 F L2 D2 F R2 F2 D2 U2 L' D' F2 U B' R F L2 D2 Fw Uw2
well memo was either a high 8 or a low 9 and then...I'm just speechless
this scramble it's incredible!
It's a 6/8 scramble with comfortable comms
Reconstruction:
z y2
x' [U R2 U', L']x 8/8
[L D L', U'] 8/16
[L D' L' U'] 8/24

U2 M U2 M' 4/28
[L' U L', E'] 8/36
x' [U' M' U, L'] 8/44 x
y' L U' M' U2 M U' L' 7/51

*51 Moves !!! *tps=4,37
And of course it's done with a box if you wonder, I always use a box
5th sub 30 ever, and so evolution of my PB single looks like that:
29.56->29.29->26.00->20.66
"perfectfull"


----------



## turtwig (Nov 27, 2016)

Lol new 3BLD PB. Literally the first time solve I've done in like a month. Ridiculously easy scramble.
1:04.16 R2 U2 R2 B2 D' L2 R2 B2 L2 D B2 F' D B R' D' B' U2 F' L F Rw' Uw


----------



## sigalig (Nov 28, 2016)

5BLD PB: 16:44.23[7:31.44].

First success in ~4 months. I think in that 4 months I DNFed something like 7 attempts, and they were all around 18 minutes or high 17 (for comparison, my previous PB/second success ever was 21:56). This was my fastest memo/attempt by a good bit.


----------



## Martial (Nov 28, 2016)

kamilprzyb said:


> Speaking of barriers, I almost got a sub20 :O
> 3. 20.66[9] F R2 F L2 D2 F R2 F2 D2 U2 L' D' F2 U B' R F L2 D2 Fw Uw2
> well memo was either a high 8 or a low 9 and then...I'm just speechless
> this scramble it's incredible!
> ...


20.66 and only 5 sub 30, it sounds like a great improvment  My PB is 23.40 and I should have done more than 100 sub30


----------



## kamilprzyb (Nov 28, 2016)

Martial said:


> 20.66 and only 5 sub 30, it sounds like a great improvment  My PB is 23.40 and I should have done more than 100 sub30


Thank you
That scramble is just ridicioulusly easy (If you have ULB and UF buffer try it out), and I mean very very easy.
I mean, what can be more lucky than 6/8 with nice comms? Solved it under 12 seconds, it's my fasted ever solved rubiks cube. To be honest, I don't even know Fridrich. At all. After 2 months I had ~40 seconds PB with LBL, then I learned blindsolving because it was more interesting. I never went back to sighted solving, it's just boring.
But back to the topic, look on it from this side: At least you can beat your PB  with a lucky scramble. It's possible. As I look at my PB it will take forever, my session average isn't even sub40.
I might break it, if I improve my memo time and tps but I don't think I can get a better scramble. I think it's nearly the best scramble in BLD possible. 51 moves, while UWR has 72. Maskow had over 8 tps at UWR, so It'd take him ~sub7 to solve + let's say it'd take 6s memo : sub 14 bld solve.
Of course I can be wrong, but has anybody here got less than 51 moves scramble?


----------



## kake123 (Nov 30, 2016)

3BLD PB *43.134s* (by 0.7s)

ridiculously easy scramble



Spoiler: Scramble from plusTimer



3x3-BLD

Number of Solves: 1
Mean: 43.134

1. (43.134)
30/11/2016 18:16:08
F2 R2 B2 U2 L' B2 F2 U2 R2 B2 L U' R2 D2 F2 U L F U' F2 Rw2 Uw


----------



## kake123 (Nov 30, 2016)

4BLD PB 6min 9.362s 



Spoiler: Scramble from plusTimer



(6:09.362)
30/11/2016 21:48:54
R2 U2 L2 U2 F' R2 B' R2 B D2 F' U' R' D2 B' L' U L' D B R' Fw2 Rw2 L D L D2 Fw2 B2 D2 L' Fw2 D Rw2 Fw L Fw2 D Rw' F' Uw R' F2 B' Uw x' y


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 2, 2016)

Yes yes yes finally a sub-1:30! Splits were 35.60/38.46. 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-1
single: 1:14.07

Time List:
1. 1:14.07 D2 F R2 B' R2 U2 B2 F L2 F D' U L' D L2 F D B2 F L Rw

I've been really really pushing memo recently, I'm consistently sub-45 for that. Unfortunately that comes at the cost of very low success percentage. I need to review my list of letter pairs, I often can't remember the word I have for it and end up substituting the phonetic sound of the letters, which obviously becomes problematic when executing (e.g. is 'caw' CA or KA or KW?)


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 2, 2016)

PB
20.46 U2 L F2 L2 D2 F2 D2 U2 L2 D2 R' D' F' L' U' B' R D' B F2

EDIT: misscrambled. My PB is 21.03


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 3, 2016)

3:48.99 single
I haven't done blind in a while, but I'm still about same speed, which is nice.


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 3, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-2
single: 1:11.22

Time List:
1. 1:11.21 B' D L U D L' F' L2 D' R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 R' D2 R2 F Rw Uw2

Woah those corners...
splits were 37.21/34.00, memo was 'slow' which for 37 seconds for me is crazy. I definitely could have made this sub-1:10 but when I saw how good corners were I really did not want to screw it up 

Edit: also my cstimer session is saying I have exactly 20% accuracy (20/100)


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 4, 2016)

First 4BLD attempt!

DNF(56:23.83[~45m])
What is messed up:
13 centers
8 edges
0 corners

None of the edges unsolved were missed in pairs, so there is always half a dedge, and the cube looks pretty decent.
Centers are pretty bleh though.

Also, it was a spur of the moment thing, so I timed it on my watch and the cube was hand scrambled.

The sad thing was I literally messed up/had to back track on each section of the cube.
On centers, I had done UBL instead of UFR because it was my second target. I realized about 5 targets later, so something probably was messed up there.
On edges I had a cycle break and thought I had executed/memoed the wrong piece, whent back, realized I hadn't and continued solving.
On corners I started with the wrong piece but realized halfway through my Y-perm. Easy fix.

I might have a comp in mid-late January, and it has _5BLD_.
I have two months.


----------



## sqAree (Dec 4, 2016)

GenTheThief said:


> First 4BLD attempt!
> 
> DNF(56:23.83[~45m])
> ..
> ...



Hey, my first 5BLD attempt will probably be in a comp in 1 month. I plan to not train at all before!


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 4, 2016)

sqAree said:


> Hey, my first 5BLD attempt will probably be in a comp in 1 month. I plan to not train at all before!


I just need to figure out what type of tweaking my xcenter algs need to work for +centers and hopefully I can have my first 5BLD attempt be in two days on Monday. Hoping for a sub-1:30m attempt and a vaguely solved cube.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 4, 2016)

Actual PB. Didn't misscramble this time

20.74 L2 D L2 F R2 B2 D R B' L2 U' L2 D2 L2 D2 F L2 D2 F L2 B2 

sub 20 is so close yet so far


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 4, 2016)

PB mo3
21.11, 24.97, 30.09=25.39
idk why the scrambles aren't showing on qqtimer


----------



## Cale S (Dec 4, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> idk why the scrambles aren't showing on qqtimer



Did you refresh the tab or open it in a new tab?


----------



## Berd (Dec 4, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-4
avg of 5: 1:25.10

Time List:
(1:20.13), 1:25.11, 1:20.29, (DNF(1:28.21)), 1:29.88

PB!


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 5, 2016)

sub WR!
Mean of 3: 24.21
1. 21.90 U R2 U' F2 U R2 D2 F2 D' F2 U L' B D2 U R' B' D2 R' U
2. 23.34 D U' F2 L2 R2 U' B2 F2 R2 D L2 F R U2 B' L2 D' F2 R' F2 D
3. 27.38 D2 U2 R2 U2 B D2 B' D2 B L2 F L' D R2 U' L D R F2 U

my next goal is sub @Altha


----------



## kake123 (Dec 5, 2016)

4BLD PB session

Number of Solves: 5
Mean: 6:41.036
Best: 6:03.228
Worst: 7:22.455
Average: 6:39.833
Current Ao5: 6:39.833
Best Ao5: *6:39.833*
Best Mo3: *6:23.342*



Spoiler: Scrambles from plusTimer



1. 6:07.667
05/12/2016 21:31:11
D2 L' F2 B U' B' D2 R' F B' L2 U L2 F2 U R2 D' F2 B2 Uw2 Rw2 L' D' Rw2 U2 L Uw2 L' D2 U' F2 Uw2 Fw' L2 D2 U Fw U' Rw B2 Rw D' Rw' U x y2

2. 6:59.131
05/12/2016 21:44:13
F2 D2 L' B2 R F2 D2 R2 L' F R' B L' D2 F' U' L2 D2 F D Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 F2 Uw2 D' Rw2 L U' Fw2 L' U' Rw2 Fw' R2 U' Fw F Uw L' B' Uw2 Fw' R2 U2 x

3. (6:03.228)
05/12/2016 22:01:00
F2 R2 B' U2 F' R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 R D R F2 D2 F' U R Uw2 Fw2 B2 R Uw2 F' L' Fw2 F' R' Uw' Rw2 B R' U B Rw' Fw' B' D2 R2 Uw' F x2 y'

4. 6:52.703
05/12/2016 22:18:00
B2 R F2 U2 R U2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L' B R' F R2 U R B R2 L' Uw2 F' Rw2 L Fw2 R' Fw2 U2 D2 F' L' D2 Uw' L' B2 F' L Uw Rw' Uw' L D' F2 Rw' R B

5. (7:22.455)
05/12/2016 22:30:34
B L2 B L2 B U2 L2 R2 B2 U2 R' F R2 D B2 U R B' U L' Rw2 Fw2 D B Rw2 U2 R2 B2 F' D' Rw2 U2 Rw U F D2 Rw' L B2 Uw Fw B Uw U B' x' y2


----------



## Torch (Dec 5, 2016)

I used a Maskow T perm in an official BLD solve! It wasn't exactly like Maskow had it, since I had to do a setup move and rotate before the T perm, but I'm really happy I was able to recognize that it was possible and do it successfully. The solve is also my official PB now, 1:11!


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 5, 2016)

LOL still at 20% accuracy with 22/110. Two successes today were 1:19 and 1:22. The 1:22 could have been much faster because during edges I was supposed to execute e but did o by accident, so the sequence went o-e-e to undo the mistake. Obviously those are not the fastest algs in M2, so that cost me a bit


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Dec 5, 2016)

Got an official 42.17 at ODUBWW on saturday, dnf'd a 38 by two flipped edges, but still glad i got a 42 nonetheless.


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 6, 2016)

First 5BLD attempt:

DNF (1:34:02.19[1:15])


Spoiler: Break Down of the Solve



The time displayed by the timer when I finnished memo
8:40 - x centers
24:40 - + centers
52:30 - wings
1:01:20 - midges
1:05:xx - corners
1:15:20 - review of centers and wings (but not 3x3 pieces?)

1:34:02.19 - execution

There were three moments during execution were I realized I may have made a mistake.
LD + center, I wasn't sure if I had done the setup moves right, but I did
BDr wing, I wasn't sure if I had done the l', so I did it again. wrong
BD midge, I accidentally didn't review these, and I had that piece like three times


Fairly satisfied with this attempt. Centers are still scrambled so that's disheartening, but almost all of the edges are solved, and I got perfect corners. And I fit everything into only 2 rooms, so I can try 5 MBLD (2 rooms + normal BLD) without reusing any rooms as I have 5 rooms.


At MCC Alpha 2016, they only have 45 allotted for 5BLD, so my goal is sub-40 in 2 months.
I really need to get better and wings. They take forever for me to memo.


----------



## kake123 (Dec 6, 2016)

3BLD Mo3 PB

Number of Solves: 3
Mean: *56.717*
Best: 52.471
Worst: 1:00.794



Spoiler: Scrambles from plusTimer



1. (1:00.794)
06/12/2016 13:19:38
D2 F2 D2 B' U2 F' U2 F D2 L F' R' U2 F' D' U' R2 B' R' F' Uw

2. (52.471)
06/12/2016 13:21:04
L2 B L2 F L2 U2 F' D2 U2 F2 D2 R F' L R' F D F L2 B2 U' Rw2 Uw

3. 56.886
06/12/2016 13:22:46
R U2 R2 F2 R B2 D2 U2 R' U2 L U' B' R B2 L2 F' R2 F' D2 Rw' Uw'


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Dec 6, 2016)

4BLD pb: 4:19.68
finally good lord
Could've been a sub-4, but i've been practicing slowing down on my exec a bit to raise my accuracy. (also my yuxin is prone to popping so there's that too)

edit: 4bld mo3: 5:26.98, i safety solved the HELL out of that last solve. 5:02.88, 4:19.68, 6:58.39


----------



## Ollie (Dec 7, 2016)

joshsailscga said:


> LOL still at 20% accuracy with 22/110. Two successes today were 1:19 and 1:22. The 1:22 could have been much faster because during edges I was supposed to execute e but did o by accident, so the sequence went o-e-e to undo the mistake. Obviously those are not the fastest algs in M2, so that cost me a bit



Are you rushing?


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 7, 2016)

Heart_Johnson said:


> 4BLD pb: 4:19.68
> finally good lord
> Could've been a sub-4, but i've been practicing slowing down on my exec a bit to raise my accuracy. (also my yuxin is prone to popping so there's that too)
> 
> edit: 4bld mo3: 5:26.98, i safety solved the HELL out of that last solve. 5:02.88, 4:19.68, 6:58.39


sub me

are you using full 3style?


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Dec 7, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> sub me
> 
> are you using full 3style?


3style corners and centers, partial r2 and comms for edges. Haven't learned the algs for the middle slice edges yet


----------



## kake123 (Dec 7, 2016)

4BLD PB *5:54.175* 



Spoiler: Scramble from plusTimer



(5:54.175)
07/12/2016 11:28:15
F R2 U2 F' D2 R2 B' L2 U2 B2 R' F' L2 F2 B2 D' B L2 B2 Fw2 D2 L' Uw2 F2 Rw2 L F2 R' Uw2 B2 L U Fw' F' L Fw' R2 F R' Rw Fw Rw' F Uw F' z y


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 7, 2016)

lol I'm setting PB's every day now

Average of 5: 27.10
1. (24.54) U' R L' U2 D2 F L B U F' U B2 U L2 U' F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D' 
2. (DNF(30.09)) U2 B2 U' F2 D L2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' B L' D2 F' L U L R' U' R 
3. 28.02 B' D2 R2 B' R2 B L2 D2 B2 R2 F D' U F' L F R' B' L' F 
4. 25.93 D' B2 F2 D2 B2 U R2 U' F2 D R' B L B' U L2 B2 F D' U 
5. 27.34 D' F2 D R2 D2 B2 D2 F2 U' R2 U' F' L' B' U' F' D' L' B2 D' R


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 7, 2016)

Ollie said:


> Are you rushing?



Yes, I've been really pushing my memo times trying to make them faster. My theory is that once I get used to that speed, I will eventually be able to start pulling my accuracy back up as well. Is that valid or would you suggest something else?


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 7, 2016)

joshsailscga said:


> Yes, I've been really pushing my memo times trying to make them faster. My theory is that once I get used to that speed, I will eventually be able to start pulling my accuracy back up as well. Is that valid or would you suggest something else?



that's the best strategy imo. safe and slow=no improvement. push limits=get faster


----------



## sigalig (Dec 7, 2016)

Hollllly moly. I just surprised myself.
Yesterday I got excited about Please Be Quiet 2017 being announced, and decided my main goal is a 20/20 multiBLD. Tried it yesterday, not expecting to get sub-1 hour and I ended up getting 11/20 in 1:13. That was dissapointing.

Just tried it again today (1 day later!), got 17/20 in 1:02.44! I rushed memo and somehow only forgot the corner memo for one cube, a 3 edge cycle for another cube, and a 3 corner cycle for another one. Really proud of this--has me definitely thinking that 20/20 is possible.

[edit: I always film executions so that I can see where I went wrong and what not, and I got 16 cubes before the 1 hour mark so this actually beats my PB of 13/15 in 59:31.27 lol]


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Dec 7, 2016)

About 4 3:10 singles I'm pretty happy with today but no sub 4's


----------



## kake123 (Dec 7, 2016)

sigalig said:


> Hollllly moly. I just surprised myself.
> Yesterday I got excited about Please Be Quiet 2017 being announced, and decided my main goal is a 20/20 multiBLD. Tried it yesterday, not expecting to get sub-1 hour and I ended up getting 11/20 in 1:13. That was dissapointing.
> 
> Just tried it again today (1 day later!), got 17/20 in 1:02.44! I rushed memo and somehow only forgot the corner memo for one cube, a 3 edge cycle for another cube, and a 3 corner cycle for another one. Really proud of this--has me definitely thinking that 20/20 is possible.
> ...


Wow, nice!!! That's a huge jump in times and accuracy (Now I feel pressured because my pb is still 20/20)

As a side note, I have a competition on the same month as PBQ 2017 called Singapore Open 2017. My goal is 25/25 but obviously to achieve that quickly I need to start working a lot on my memory system as well as switching to M2/3style.


----------



## Ollie (Dec 7, 2016)

joshsailscga said:


> Yes, I've been really pushing my memo times trying to make them faster. My theory is that once I get used to that speed, I will eventually be able to start pulling my accuracy back up as well. Is that valid or would you suggest something else?





Daniel Lin said:


> that's the best strategy imo. safe and slow=no improvement. push limits=get faster



Yep, agreed. Accuracy will naturally come back later on, providing you are not developing any really bad habits.


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 7, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> that's the best strategy imo. safe and slow=no improvement. push limits=get faster





Ollie said:


> Yep, agreed. Accuracy will naturally come back later on, providing you are not developing any really bad habits.



Sounds good, thanks for the advice!


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Dec 7, 2016)

4bld 4:10.14.
Memo was ~1:55 again, but my exec was on POINT. If I had an aosu (or thunderclap springs for my yuxin) i could exec MUCH MUCH faster without risking pops. And this was for speedsolving weekly 49 too


----------



## Altha (Dec 8, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> lol I'm setting PB's every day now
> 
> Average of 5: 27.10
> 1. (24.54) U' R L' U2 D2 F L B U F' U B2 U L2 U' F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D'
> ...


aww no you're gonna catch up to me D: Don't remember the last time I broke a pb myself hahah


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 8, 2016)

My very first success using UBL/UF
pretty average scramble

48.17 F2 D' F2 U R2 U B2 L2 R2 D' U' R' D F U' B L' B' R2 D2 L

EDIT: second and third successes
42.87 B2 U' B2 L2 B2 F2 D' F2 D' B2 D L U2 L D F' D B2 D2 R2 F2
43.45 B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D F2 U2 L2 F' R' B2 U F' L B F2 D'

EDIT: 29.05 off by a 3cycle


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 8, 2016)

Pretty sweet 3BLD session today, ten solves, slowest memo was a 36, fastest was a 27.
2/10 successes (how am I so consistently at exactly 20%!?)
New single pb as well, 1:08.77. Splits were 32.56/36.21 

Interestingly, I find that probably 40% of my DNF's are because I do edges (and usually find them correct), then completely forget corner memo. I think I am going to need to focus on better images for them. My edges are getting much better since I refreshed my letter-pair list recently.


----------



## Martial (Dec 8, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> My very first success using UBL/UF
> pretty average scramble
> 
> 48.17 F2 D' F2 U R2 U B2 L2 R2 D' U' R' D F U' B L' B' R2 D2 L
> ...


Do you think UF is better ? Why ?

PB mo3: *29.50*
1. 29.99 D' B2 R2 U B2 F2 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 L D L U' R' U' B F D2 U
2. (27.43) F2 U2 B2 R F2 L2 R' U2 F2 L U B R F' L' D B2 R' F' R
3. 31.09 R2 D2 F L2 U2 B L2 D2 B2 F L2 U' B2 D' L' D2 L2 F L U' L'

PB Average of 5: *30.20*
1. 27.43 F2 U2 B2 R F2 L2 R' U2 F2 L U B R F' L' D B2 R' F' R
2. 31.09 R2 D2 F L2 U2 B L2 D2 B2 F L2 U' B2 D' L' D2 L2 F L U' L'
3. 32.08 D2 R2 F' U2 F2 R2 D2 B L2 B' R2 D R2 U B' F2 L' F' U F2
4. (41.46) F2 U2 B2 L2 R U2 L' R2 B2 R' D2 B' F D' U' L' B' R2 F U' R
5. (26.93) F2 L2 F2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 D' U B2 F' R D' B2 L' R' D F R U2


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 8, 2016)

Martial said:


> Do you think UF is better ? Why ?


I don't think UF is better, but it might be. That's why I'm learning it so I can compare to DF. Once I become 100% comfortable with UF I'll see which buffer I'm faster with


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 8, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> I don't think UF is better, but it might be. That's why I'm learning it so I can compare to DF. Once I become 100% comfortable with UF I'll see which buffer I'm faster with


Scramble dependent?


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 8, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> Scramble dependent?


yeah, it probably does depend on the scramble. But I'll see if one of them is faster on average.

I pretty much know a comm for every case now, I'm just practicing recall and speed
once I'm sub 30 with UF I'll probably be able to tell if there's a difference


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 9, 2016)

Another set of 10 solves, no successes, but 5/10 memos were sub-30, including a 23.74 memo that was only off by me missing a flipped edge.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 9, 2016)

3BLD PB using UF

32.31 U D R' B L2 U B' R' U D2 B2 R' F2 D2 R L F2 R' F2 U2

[y':[R, U' M2 U]]
[r':[U' M' U, L]]
[x:[U R' U', M']]
[U R U', M']
[D' M D, R]
[B2: edge flip]

[l':[R' D2 R, U2]]
[z' R:[R U2 R', D2]]
[x:[L U2 L', D2]]
[R2 D:[D, R' U R]]

EDIT:
30.88 D B2 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 D2 L2 U L' R U' L2 U2 F' L' B' F' R2


----------



## sigalig (Dec 9, 2016)

Ayyyy 4BLD PB. Second attempt today, haven't tried 4BLD in a couple months I think. Got 6:52.50[3:36.92]. Scramble: D L D' Rw' R' Uw' R B L U' Uw R2 U2 Rw F Rw D' R F L D' R2 U2 R' Uw2 Fw' Uw' D2 U' L' B Fw D U Rw2 F R' D' U' F

Still not even sub-100 wca world rank -_-


----------



## sigalig (Dec 9, 2016)

MultiBLD, third 20 cube attempt: 15/20 1:00:58.79[38:46.88].
Sucks that I DNFed more cubes than last time, but I'm pretty happy with the memo time and the cubes I DNFed were all really close. Seems like my main issue is gonna come down to accuracy.
The five DNFs: 1. a 3 edge cycle; 2. 2 twisted corners; 3. a 3 corner cycle; 4. another 3 edge cycle; and 5. 4 edges and 4 corners, probably missed a move in a commutator.

Memo splits:
Memo 1-6: ~7:30. Review 1-6: ~3:30.
Memo 7-12: ~7:00. Review 1-12: ~8:00.
Memo 13-18: ~6:30. Review 13-18: ~3:00.
Memo cube #19: ~1:30. Memo cube #20: ~0:30
Doesn't really add up, but these are guesses based off of rough memory. Yeah, my memo system is kinda weird but it's because I have 6 buildings for my memory palace and each building has 3 rooms each.


----------



## Altha (Dec 9, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-10
avg of 25: 33.12

Time List:
1. 33.58 F2 B' U' B' U' L F U' R2 F2 L' U2 F2 B2 L2 B2 L F' Rw
2. 30.66 F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 L B2 L D2 R' B' R D R D' R2 D' F R Rw2 Uw
3. 25.86 D2 F2 D L2 U' F2 U B2 L2 U B' R F2 L2 F' L R' B U2 Rw2
4. 29.26 B2 L' D F2 R B2 D B' L2 F2 B2 D' R2 U' B2 U B2 U2 F2 B' Rw2 Uw
5. 44.00 L U2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B' D2 U2 L2 F D L F U2 R2 D2 L D2 B'
6. 34.66 D B2 D2 B2 R2 U' L2 F L R2 D' U' L2 D2 U F' R' U' Uw'
7. 38.63 D' L2 U R2 B2 D' L2 U F2 D' B2 R D B L U' F' D F' L' R2 Fw'
8. 24.22 R2 B2 D2 B2 U2 L' R2 D2 B2 L2 U F' R B D' F L U' L2 U2 Uw
9. 34.39 D2 B2 D F2 R2 D' B2 L2 U B2 U' F U2 B' R D R B2 F L' Rw2 Uw2
10. 29.96 B2 D U B2 D B2 F2 U L2 B' L D2 F' D' B U F' L B2 U Rw2 Uw
11. 36.83 U B' R' D F' U2 B L2 D B R2 U2 F' U2 R2 U2 R2 B R Rw' Uw'
12. 28.88 U D B D2 R D2 B2 R B D' R2 D L2 F2 U' D' R2 B2 D
13. 25.53 B L2 U' F L2 U B' L U' R2 F2 U F2 U R2 D F2 D R2 F Rw'
14. 28.32 U' F' L2 D2 B2 D2 U2 L2 B U2 B2 L' F D2 U L2 U2 F' L2 Fw Uw2
15. (22.48) U2 L2 R2 B2 U B2 D' F2 D B2 D F L2 F' L' R' B' D2 F' D U' Fw
16. (DNF(32.78)) F L2 U2 L D2 R' F2 L2 D2 F2 R' U' F D R2 F2 R' D L2 U2 Uw'
17. 30.77 U F' B2 U' R B2 R2 B2 U R2 U' F2 D' R2 F2 D
18. 27.53 B R' D F U2 B' R B2 R' L2 D R2 U' F2 R2 D2 F2 L Fw' Uw
19. 31.49 L D2 F2 L F2 U2 R F2 R' F' L2 D' B' U' L2 U2 F' U' Fw' Uw2
20. 31.40 R2 U' F' U' B R L F2 U' F2 L' B2 U2 L2 B2 L' B2 R U2 R Fw Uw'
21. (24.03) F' R U F' B2 U' B' L F2 L2 U' B2 R2 U' D' F2 R2 D2 R Fw Uw
22. 36.19 D' B R2 B' R U R2 B' U' F' U2 L2 F D2 R2 U2 B R2 B2 U2 Fw' Uw
23. (DNF(30.27)) U D F L' U' B2 U2 B R2 D' B2 L2 D B2 D' F2 R2 L2 U' R Uw2
24. 1:00.26 D2 R2 D B2 F2 R2 D' L2 U' B2 R2 B' D R' B2 F' U L' R' F U Rw2 Uw
25. 32.96 D2 B' L2 F' R2 B L2 F' D2 B2 D2 L' U' F D' U B' R B R F2 Rw2 Uw

Feels like an eternity since I last broke a 3bld pb so this is nice  (aside from that 1 min solve)

Previous pb was 49.95 so this is a pretty cool jump

EDIT: rolled ao25 to 32.92 before another dnf


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 9, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-9
single: 1:03.54

Time List:
1. 1:03.54 F D2 B2 R' U2 L2 U2 L D2 B L R2 D2 B2 D' F' L' F' Rw'
Splits were 23.13/40.41

That memo time though...fastest ever, DNF or success  Easy corners and no cycle breaks helped.
Why couldn't my execution have been faster though...


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 10, 2016)

First 5BLD attempt in a long time. Off by a couple wings
I can definitely get sub sub 10, but my 5x5 is extremely bad (pops, locks up and is very slow)

DNF(14:59.10) L2 f u' d' D2 b2 L' D2 U2 R2 D U' l d2 u F R' r' B' L' r2 b2 l' d2 B' R' B' u' d' L f2 l' d r' f B' R2 D' U u r f b' d2 r2 L' u L D2 d2 U2 r' f2 b' D' f2 F' d' b2 B'

edit: 15:21.73 f U2 u D' b2 d F' u' B' L r' B' L' l D' b2 l' R' B2 L u' f' b' u2 r f' u2 d D2 L' B u2 L R2 B' D' l B2 f2 R' B2 d2 U f' R' U' f F D f' r' l F2 l2 B R' U2 B' d r 

off by two wings and a couple centers


----------



## porkynator (Dec 10, 2016)

19.37 single, 23.88 Mo3, 25.62 Ao5
1. (19.37) F2 D2 U2 L' U2 R' U2 L' D2 F2 R2 U' R' B L' B2 U' B F2 L2 F2 Rw' Uw2
2. 24.95 L2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 L2 F2 D' L2 U B F2 L' U' L' U2 R F2 U' B2 Rw' Uw
3. 27.32 B' D B2 R B2 R' B2 U2 F' U D2 R' F2 R F2 B2 R2 L D2 Rw2 Uw'
4. (DNF(24.22)) B2 L2 F2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 L2 R2 D' B D2 B2 L F2 U' R2 U' F' D2 Rw' Uw2
5. 24.58 D L2 U2 L2 B2 U' F2 U' R2 U B2 F' L' U' B2 F' R' B' U' R2 F Rw Uw

Reconstruction of the 19.37
z2 x'
[x: R', U' L U] (8/8)
[R': U' L U, R'] (9/17)
[L' D' L, U] (8/25)

[S', R2] (4/29)
U' L2 U L U L' U' L' U' L' U L' U (13/42)
[F L' U': M', U2] (9/51)
[B M' U': M, U2] (9/60)
[L' U2 L, E] (8/68)


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 10, 2016)

off by 3 t centers, 2 x centers, and 2 flipped midges

popped in the middle solve which wasted some time

1. DNF(11:00.16) L2 D' f u r2 b' U R b2 B2 U2 f' B d' b2 f' r' u2 B' L' B2 R l2 f D' d' u' B' r2 R2 f F' L' l' r' F b' L' d2 f2 F2 l d2 U f2 l R' r' b' U2 l' r2 R' U b B2 l r U' d 

need to get fast before Please be quiet


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 10, 2016)

yeah boiii 1:08.76 3BLD single, PB by 0.2 kek

e: after a bunch of DNF'd sub-1:08s, I got a 53.27 :O 9 letter pair solve, memo was ~25


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 10, 2016)

yuss
with DF, because I have a comp in a month and I can't risk UF or i might mix em up
Average of 5: 26.19
1. 26.57 D2 B2 L' B2 F2 D2 L2 R' F2 R D2 U' R2 D B2 F R' B' D' F2
2. 28.11 F2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 R2 F2 D' F2 R' D B' D2 U2 F L' D2
3. 23.88 D R2 D B2 R2 D' B2 D2 R2 B2 D F' D F' L U' F2 U' L F2 R'
4. (22.04) R' U2 L2 D2 R U2 L U2 B2 R' B2 F' D2 L' R D L D L R2
5. (51.80) D2 L2 R2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U F' L' R2 B' F2 D B' F D2 B2

and a random solve 5 min after
21.04 F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F' D2 B R2 D2 L2 R' U R2 D2 L2 U' L' D' F' R'


----------



## sigalig (Dec 11, 2016)

4BLD PB by a minute and a half 
5:22.77[2:01.27] Rw2 D' U R' Uw L' R2 Rw2 F' Uw2 Rw' U2 Fw' U' Rw2 Fw Uw' L2 D2 F' Fw2 Uw2 L' B2 U2 B2 R' F2 U' D' Rw' Fw2 R' L' F' B' Uw' R' F Fw'




I donno why I didn't try rushing memo with 4BLD until recently. I'm getting to the point where I can easily memo wings completely without using letter pairs, just audio, and it's making a huge difference. I think I'll try to make my goal for Please Be Quiet 4BLD be sub-5


----------



## Torch (Dec 11, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> yeah boiii 1:08.76 3BLD single, PB by 0.2 kek
> 
> e: after a bunch of DNF'd sub-1:08s, I got a 53.27 :O 9 letter pair solve, memo was ~25



SUB-ME WHAT


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 11, 2016)

Torch said:


> SUB-ME WHAT


WAIT WHAT HOW


----------



## CyanSandwich (Dec 11, 2016)

PB single. The next few scrambles were garbage so no good mo3/ao5.

28.87[10.74] B2 L' B2 F2 L2 U2 R B2 L' D2 R U' F D B D2 R' F U B' D2


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 11, 2016)

porkynator said:


> U' L2 U L U L' U' L' U' L' U L' U


M2 u M u2 M u M2?


----------



## Cale S (Dec 11, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> M2 u M u2 M u M2?



R2 U' S R2 S' R2 U R2


----------



## CyanSandwich (Dec 11, 2016)

Okay ignore my previous post

25.10[9.52] R2 D2 L2 D' F2 R2 U' L2 U R2 U' B D' L U' B D L D B F'

I got a 27.10 2 solves later. But sandwiched by DNFs.

Edit: 33.93 ao5, 36.04 ao12

All PBs but mo3 today. I swear just thinking "be faster" actually works.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 11, 2016)

Going back in time:
Original Rubik's from the early 80s, solved with our first system - this time blind:


Spoiler: video


----------



## Jugurtha (Dec 11, 2016)

porkynator said:


> 19.37 single, 23.88 Mo3, 25.62 Ao5
> 1. (19.37) F2 D2 U2 L' U2 R' U2 L' D2 F2 R2 U' R' B L' B2 U' B F2 L2 F2 Rw' Uw2
> 2. 24.95 L2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 L2 F2 D' L2 U B F2 L' U' L' U2 R F2 U' B2 Rw' Uw
> 3. 27.32 B' D B2 R B2 R' B2 U2 F' U D2 R' F2 R F2 B2 R2 L D2 Rw2 Uw'
> ...



Oh, took me 2 minutes to realise your edge buffer spot; pretty interesting I'll take a deep look into this


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 11, 2016)

CyanSandwich said:


> I swear just thinking "be faster" actually works.


It's the opposite for me, whenever I think about being fast it slows me down
-------------------------
yay PB
about 2 times WR

3:23.12 r' D' u R L B2 f r D R' L' D f' r U2 B r R F2 u f' U r' f U2 B2 r2 B' R' r2 u D L2 R2 u F' u R' D' R'


----------



## Cale S (Dec 11, 2016)

5:43.17 5BLD NAR


----------



## porkynator (Dec 12, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> M2 u M u2 M u M2?





Cale S said:


> R2 U' S R2 S' R2 U R2



I know about these options, but I think I'm faster the way I do it (which is what I would do in a speedsolve). I'm going to pracice those algs at some point to see what's actually better, but it isn't on my priority list.



Jugurtha said:


> Oh, took me 2 minutes to realise your edge buffer spot; pretty interesting I'll take a deep look into this



I use UR for edges because I was too lazy to change during the past years. I don't think it's the best buffer, but I'm fine with the speed-optimal algs I have found.


----------



## Berd (Dec 12, 2016)

F' L2 B R L' U2 D' F' L2 B2 L2 F' R2 U2 F R2 F' U2 D Rw'

53.40 - first sub 1/PB with corner comms!

EDIT: PB Mo3/Ao5!

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-12
avg of 5: 1:19.34

Time List:
[(53.40), 1:15.64, 1:17.81], (DNF(1:24.95)), 1:24.56

Square brackets make a 1:08.95 Mo3!


----------



## G2013 (Dec 12, 2016)

5th success ever on 4BLD, *6:35.95*! Yes *6 minutes 35.95 seconds.* I've got it on tape yay
Memo: 3:26.75
Exec: 3:09.19 (holy cube, faster than memo)

(most of my +50 DNFs have been extremely close to solved state, that is, 2 centers, 2 wings, that sort of DNF. Of course I've gotten disastrous DNFs as well)


----------



## garrettrogers02 (Dec 13, 2016)

I just started to learn 3 days ago, yesterday, after several attemps, I got my first bld solve. Today I have done nothing but DNFs but I doubled my memo time, and I didn't DNF! wasn't as fast as my first tho


----------



## garrettrogers02 (Dec 13, 2016)

Berd said:


> F' L2 B R L' U2 D' F' L2 B2 L2 F' R2 U2 F R2 F' U2 D Rw'
> 
> 53.40 - first sub 1/PB with corner comms!
> 
> ...


was this on reddit?


----------



## garrettrogers02 (Dec 13, 2016)

Hubdra said:


> I just completed my first BLD solve ever, 3:46.41 on a 2x2  I can't wait to work my way up to 3x3 lol


I have found 2x2x2 to be harder because there are no definite centers


----------



## sigalig (Dec 13, 2016)

Uhhhhhhhhhh wat. 4BLD PB again: 4:43.91[1:59.04]. First sub-2 memo, first sub-3 execution, first sub-5 single. Previous PB was 5:22.77 (done two days ago). Less than a week ago my PB was 6:52....I think sub-4 is possible for Please Be Quiet 2017 
Scramble: Uw' L' R2 F' B Rw B' Uw2 L2 Uw B2 F Uw Fw2 F Rw Fw F R2 U L Uw2 R2 B' Uw' B L' F2 R2 L' B Uw2 B2 F2 R' B2 L F B Rw' (the orientation I used ended up being only 6 letter pairs for centers )


----------



## Berd (Dec 13, 2016)

garrettrogers02 said:


> was this on reddit?


No??


----------



## Martial (Dec 13, 2016)

*24.33* L D2 L' F2 U2 L D2 L2 D2 R' B2 U R B U R' B2 D2 L B D


Spoiler: targets



4 corners +2 misoriented
10 edges


----------



## CyanSandwich (Dec 14, 2016)

Another PB single. Haven't managed any good averages lately though.


----------



## h2f (Dec 14, 2016)

Rushed my memo and exec: 57.28 8/12


----------



## Martial (Dec 14, 2016)

CyanSandwich said:


> Another PB single. Haven't managed any good averages lately though.


Valk3 box ftw, by the way what is that video ending ?


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 14, 2016)

first ever 4bld mo3: 6:14.65

6:39.76
5:53.48
6:10.72

yay


----------



## CyanSandwich (Dec 14, 2016)

Martial said:


> Valk3 box ftw, by the way what is that video ending ?


I thought it was a bit creepy the way I approached the camera at the end, so I edited the video accordingly.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 16, 2016)

weird, my 4BLD accuracy has suddenly improved

PB
3:20.65 F R2 F2 f U F' U F' B' U2 r B' r' F2 L2 F2 B' L' f L r' f' r f' B' F2 r2 U2 L2 F D2 r F' D' u F' u' f U' D'


----------



## DGraciaRubik (Dec 16, 2016)

First 4x4 BLD Success:

9:42.17 (6:01.55) R2 F' R2 B' D2 B U2 B2 R B L U R' B2 U2 L D B R' Uw2 B Rw2 B' D F' Rw2 F2 L2 U' F2 Rw2 U2 Rw' Uw2 D' Rw2 D' F Uw F2 Rw2 Fw' U2 Rw x2 y'

This is the third scramble of the Fuenlabrada Open 2016. Moralsh told me to try it out after i told him i've had 15 DNFs (3 of them off by two centers). I also have it on video if someone wants to see it.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 16, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> first ever 4bld mo3: 6:14.65
> 
> 6:39.76
> 5:53.48
> ...


Extended to a 6:36.26 avg5 on the 4th solve, 5th was 5:02 off by 2 centers...


----------



## kake123 (Dec 16, 2016)

First 5BLD success (5th attempt, done in less than a day) 

*24min 52.77s*



Spoiler: Scramble from csTimer



F Dw L2 Lw' Uw2 F' Bw B Lw2 Fw Uw' U L2 Bw Fw2 B2 Rw' U F2 B2 R2 Bw R2 L2 Dw L Lw' R2 Rw2 F' D' U Lw R2 Dw' R U2 Rw U2 D Rw F2 Bw' Uw Bw2 B2 U Uw2 B2 Bw2 D2 B L F' Rw F' Bw2 R2 Dw' Rw'


----------



## kake123 (Dec 17, 2016)

2nd 5BLD success, *20min 23.33s*



Spoiler: Scramble from plusTimer



5x5-BLD

1. (20:23.33)
17/12/2016 21:38:03
B' Rw2 Uw' Dw Lw' Dw' B2 Fw2 L Rw' Dw F Bw2 Dw2 D Rw2 Bw Rw2 D' Dw2 B U L' Rw' B2 F' Dw' Bw' Uw2 Fw2 U R U2 R Uw2 R2 Bw L' B2 Bw' Rw2 Fw B U2 D' Uw Bw2 B2 L2 Fw Uw' D2 L2 U2 B2 F2 Rw' Lw U B' 3Uw


----------



## Iggy (Dec 17, 2016)

I was solving well and had good accuracy, something that doesn't happen often. PB mo3 yay

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-18
mean of 3: 2:38.70

Time List:
1. 2:25.64 U F2 B D' L' F' D R' U' Fw2 F D' U2 Rw' R2 B' U Rw' L2 D2 F' D B' F2 L2 U Fw' Rw U' Fw F2 D Fw D' U' Fw Uw' Fw2 Rw Uw 
2. 2:46.88 R' F2 Rw U' Fw2 F U2 B Rw Uw' Rw2 B U B' F' Rw' B D' U Rw' F2 D' Uw R B' Uw' L2 R B D F' R L' Uw2 Rw R' L B2 D' Rw 
3. 2:43.57 D2 Uw' U Rw' F' Rw' U D2 Rw2 Uw' D' B2 F D' L2 Fw D' R' Uw' Fw2 Rw2 U' L B' Rw D' B2 R L' Uw D' R2 L2 Rw' Fw' Rw F2 B2 U B2


----------



## kake123 (Dec 18, 2016)

3rd 5BLD success, 18min 14.32s



Spoiler: Scramble from plusTimer



(18:14.32)
18/12/2016 16:38:24
L Dw Rw' R2 Uw' U2 Rw2 B' F2 Rw Dw B Rw' Bw' R2 Dw' Rw2 R L' Bw2 Uw2 R2 Fw2 Uw' F' Dw2 L2 D R' L' D' U2 L' Bw2 D' U Lw' Bw' Uw' D' Rw' Bw' U Dw' Fw Dw2 F' Fw2 U2 Dw Rw Bw2 D' Uw2 Rw2 Dw' L' Bw' R2 Uw 3Rw2 3Uw'


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 18, 2016)

4BLD - 5:00.78 [2:41] PB single

Normal memo, pretty good execution with the methods I know  
Targets: 16c, 22w, 8co, so nothing special or good. 5 seconds recalling my last corner letter pair costed me the sub5


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 18, 2016)

10:59.86 4BLD


----------



## kake123 (Dec 18, 2016)

*18min 4.88s* 5BLD PB, long pause cost me a sub18 



Spoiler: Scramble from plusTimer



(18:04.88)
18/12/2016 23:32:46
Fw2 R2 Rw2 Bw2 D' R D Fw R Uw2 F' R Dw U2 F2 B' Fw Rw D2 L' Lw Fw2 U2 Lw' Fw D Bw D Bw2 Lw' F' L' Lw2 Bw' R' Dw' U2 Lw F2 Fw' R' Uw' Dw2 Fw2 R' U2 D F2 Rw2 D' Lw2 U2 F Fw2 Lw' B' Bw2 R' Lw2 D' 3Rw2


----------



## Cale S (Dec 19, 2016)

Average of 12: 47.83
1. 36.78 B2 R2 B2 D' L2 U R2 B2 D R2 U2 F' L' D U2 B L' B' F2 D'
2. 43.04 L2 R2 D F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U2 F' L' B' U' L F D' F2 L F
3. 44.56 B2 R2 B U2 B L2 U2 L2 B' F' U2 L B D' B' R F2 U' R D
4. (30.24) L2 U2 F R2 F' R2 F2 U2 B F' U2 R D2 F2 L' F' U' B U2 B L'
5. 45.78 F2 R2 F D2 B' D2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R' F L' D2 F R2 D F R' U B
6. 57.82 D B2 D' R2 U L2 U2 B2 U F2 U F R' B2 L2 D2 F2 D' U2 F2 U2
7. 1:00.82 B2 U F2 L2 F2 U F2 L2 D' B2 U2 L D2 L2 B' L B' R D' B' U2
8. 36.48 D2 L' D2 F2 L U2 R' D2 L' U2 B2 D L F R' F2 D B' R' U' L2
9. 57.56 R2 B D' F2 R' B' R F B' L F2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L
10. 42.97 L2 R2 D' R2 F2 D2 R2 U R2 D F' U' B' D B2 L' U R' B2
11. (DNF(51.25)) D' B2 F2 U F2 R2 U F2 R2 F2 D B L' U2 L U R U B2 U2
12. 52.47 B2 R2 F R2 U2 B' U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D R D' B L R F' D2 U B

pb single on cam (and with parity)

took forever to orient so no sub-30


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 19, 2016)

Cale S said:


> took forever to orient so no sub-30


happens to me too

you really should have a sub 30 single by now tho


----------



## kake123 (Dec 19, 2016)

*15min 53.87s* 5BLD PB 



Spoiler: Scramble from plusTimer



(15:53.87)
19/12/2016 11:33:44
Bw2 F2 L2 Bw L2 Rw R Uw' Fw2 Dw R' Rw2 Uw' Fw R2 Rw2 B Fw Lw' L2 F2 Uw2 Dw' Bw' Uw R2 Rw F Rw2 Lw' Uw' U' Bw' D2 R' Fw2 R' Uw2 R' B' Bw' Fw' Rw2 F D2 U Fw2 Uw' Rw' L' Dw Uw B Bw' R F' Rw R' Lw' B2 3Rw 3Uw


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 19, 2016)

Double PB! and a mean fail

3:16.57[1:51.56]
DNF(3:26.02[2:13.51])
3:08.11[1:48.38]

Woah sub-2 memo.
I think rushing corners on 4BLD helped with 3BLD. I don't know why I rush on 4BLD
I also just memo the last couple edges visually, which saves a lot of time.

The 3:16 was a sub-3 fail though. I realized I had broken into a new cycle of corners without solving the last corner of the previous cycle. I had to go back several targets. Y-perms are slow.


----------



## kake123 (Dec 19, 2016)

*5min 48.848s* 4BLD PB



Spoiler: Scramble from plusTimer



(5:48.848)
19/12/2016 13:17:24
D2 L2 R2 F2 B U2 F2 L2 U2 L' F D' R2 D R D2 R' D2 B' L' Fw2 Rw2 B2 F L2 U' Fw2 D' Fw2 F2 D2 R2 Rw' U D' R2 F' D Rw Uw Fw L2 D2 Rw' Fw2 x' y


----------



## kake123 (Dec 19, 2016)

*5min 20.550s* 4BLD PB



Spoiler: Scramble from plusTimer



(5:20.550)
19/12/2016 16:10:06
B2 U2 B' U2 R2 F R2 F L B R F' D2 R2 U' F' L U2 F2 Uw2 Fw2 U' F2 B' Rw2 B' U' Rw2 R2 F Rw2 D R' D Fw' Rw' R' F' Uw R' U B' x'


----------



## kake123 (Dec 19, 2016)

*14min 28.76s* 5BLD PB (yet again )



Spoiler: Scramble from plusTimer



(14:28.76)
19/12/2016 22:00:46
Fw' L' Fw Dw' B Dw Uw Bw' Fw2 Lw' L D' L2 F2 L2 Fw Rw Fw R2 B2 U Lw Dw2 Uw' L' D' Lw2 Dw' L2 Uw' D' Dw2 Lw' Uw2 Rw2 F2 Uw L' B2 Lw Dw2 U Fw U L' R2 Lw' U2 L' U2 F2 R2 F' D Bw Uw' Rw2 Fw' Dw' F' 3Rw' 3Uw


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 20, 2016)

my 3BLD success rate decided to jump to 100% today, so I got my first successful avg12 (1:38.64)


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 20, 2016)

Official 5BLD! 35:38

Super slow but i had already DNFed once and i really don't want to try a 3rd attempt so i just chilled out and did it slow


4BLD tomorrow, hopefully...


----------



## Iggy (Dec 20, 2016)

7:04 official 5BLD, feels good to have a decent official solve. 34.74 3bld mean too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1973486 (Dec 20, 2016)

Iggy said:


> 7:04 official 5BLD, feels good to have a decent official solve. 34.74 3bld mean too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Second person to beat Daniel by 1 second


----------



## kake123 (Dec 21, 2016)

42.072s 3BLD PB single (just when I thought I messed up a move)



Spoiler: Scramble from plusTimer



(42.072)
21/12/2016 18:25:35
R2 B' L2 F2 D2 B2 D2 F2 L2 B' D2 U F' L' D2 R' U' R2 B L U' Rw' Uw


----------



## Iggy (Dec 21, 2016)

22/23 MBLD NR in 53:13! Took me way to long to get it


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 21, 2016)

Iggy said:


> 22/23 MBLD NR in 53:13! Took me way to long to get it


53 minutes is not that long xD
seriously, gj


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 21, 2016)

Two nice 3BLD sessions today, totaling 70 solves (14 successes). 
mean was 1:30.99, memo 34.49, exec 56.49.
Had a 1:09.48 solve which probably could have been pb if I hadn't had a really slow memo and execution due to somebody trying to start and continue a conversation with me mid-solve


----------



## kake123 (Dec 22, 2016)

*14min 17.19s* 5BLD PB, centers weren't as easy as previous PB



Spoiler: Scramble from plusTimer



(14:17.190)
22/12/2016 12:08:19
F2 R2 F2 U2 Fw' Bw Dw2 B' F2 U Uw2 B Dw Bw2 Fw' Lw2 Rw' D' F Dw2 U Bw2 Fw Rw' B' Dw Uw' D' R Lw Fw F2 Rw' Dw' Bw' Lw' Fw' Bw2 Uw2 Lw' Dw R2 Lw' B Fw Rw2 R' Uw L' Rw Fw U2 Lw2 F' U D' Uw2 Bw L' Dw 3Fw


----------



## fp4316 (Dec 22, 2016)

Late night 3BLD ao12: 25.50.

Now to work on competition anxiety so I can get WR mo3... (or at least sub-25 )


----------



## fp4316 (Dec 22, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> I don't think UF is better, but it might be. That's why I'm learning it so I can compare to DF. Once I become 100% comfortable with UF I'll see which buffer I'm faster with


UF is objectively better


----------



## mark49152 (Dec 22, 2016)

fp4316 said:


> UF is objectively better


Objectively on what measure?


----------



## fp4316 (Dec 22, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> Objectively on what measure?


Comms are the same for the most part (or arguably better, even), especially for edges where any case has a sub1-able comm. The reason it's better is because UF/UFR give the best 400+ 1C1E parity algs, and they are the first pieces you see when starting your memo. It's a small difference, but using UF/UFR as your primary buffers is probably the easiest way to be sub-20 global.


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 23, 2016)

And now production of the evolution of my recent 3BLD PB singles:

3:01.54[2:11.05] - So close to sub-3 

DNF

DNF

2:48.62[1:44.32] - Yus! sub-3

--
*bows* *hears clapping*
Thank you, thank you
--


Now, I need a better mean and ao5. Both are sup-7 and from months ago.
It would probably help if I practiced outside the weekly comp, which I will now!


----------



## kake123 (Dec 23, 2016)

*13min 9.75s* 5BLD PB 

I've accomplished what I wanted for 5BLD this year.



Spoiler: Scramble from plusTimer



(13:09.750)
23/12/2016 13:39:14
Rw D2 U2 B2 F D2 Fw R2 Dw2 Lw2 Rw U' Uw2 Fw' F' Uw' B L B Fw' F U2 B Uw2 Dw U2 Bw' B2 Fw D2 Bw2 Uw2 F' Bw' Lw2 D R Dw' Uw' D Lw Fw2 D' U L2 R' U2 Dw' L2 Dw' D' U2 B Uw' Bw Lw' L2 B D2 Fw 3Fw' 3Uw2


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Dec 24, 2016)

First 5BLD attempt... 32:06 DNF by three midges.

Calling it a success since I was so close for my first attempt, but still really frustrated.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2016)

Merry Christmas to all! And a big Thank you to all who run the WCA and the forums, who delegate, organize and hold comps and a special thanx to all (those very few) who were placed behind me in the weekly competition this year 

And here comes the blind accomplishment: Santa and the Weihnachtsgan


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 24, 2016)

yesterday I got 3 21's and a PB single

20.55 B2 U2 F2 D R2 F2 U B2 U L2 D L' R U' L' F' D B R2 D' F2

Reconstruction
MEMO: BFVWCH
LNWD BHJF AOXA

[x' z':[U' L' U, M]]
[z U:[L', U M U']]
u M' u2 M' u
[z' r U':[M', U2]]
[z':[U' R U, M']]

[U R':[U2, R' D' R]]
[x:[R U R', D2]]
[L' D' L, U2]


----------



## fp4316 (Dec 25, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> yesterday I got 3 21's and a PB single
> 
> 20.55 B2 U2 F2 D R2 F2 U B2 U L2 D L' R U' L' F' D B R2 D' F2
> 
> ...



dude... fix your comms! this could have easily been sub 18.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 25, 2016)

fp4316 said:


> dude... fix your comms! this could have easily been sub 18.


which cases are you talking about


----------



## fp4316 (Dec 25, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> which cases are you talking about


that floating buffer is really bad, not sure of a better case though because I am still working on DF

for the second consider [F2 : [E' , R U' R']] or [r U' E' : R' E' R2 E R']

third do L to S 8 mover, sub ~0.7s

fourth do [E' , l' U l] sub ~0.6s

last corner comm you should really use the RUD 9 mover

if you want my unsolicited advice: don't learn UF comms until you learn how to properly come up with advanced comms, it's pointless to try to compare the buffers or learn new comms when in reality you will have to replace hundreds of them later on.

let me test you on some random cases:
DF->RD->FR
DF->FR->BL
DF->FU->BD
DF->UF->RF
UBL->DFL->BUR
UBL->FDL->UBL
UBL->FDR->LUF
UF->BR->FL


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 26, 2016)

First mo3 in a while, 3rd ao5 ever, both pb's:

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-26
avg of 5: 1:37.95

Time List:
1. (DNF(1:22.57)) R2 B' R2 B U2 L2 F L2 B L' D B' D U' R D2 L D' F' Fw' 
2. (1:29.74) B2 L2 D' B2 D2 U B2 L2 U' F2 R2 B' L' D2 R' U L R2 D2 B' R' Rw Uw2 
3. 1:49.11 R2 U B2 R2 D L2 U B2 F2 U' L' D B D' L U F2 L' D R' F Rw2 Uw' 
4. 1:30.08 B2 L2 D2 B2 L U2 B2 L D2 L U2 D' R2 D L2 F' L2 B R B2 Uw 
5. 1:34.65 R U2 R' B2 R' B2 R' U2 B2 U2 D' L' D' B R' U R2 D' L' Rw' Uw2

Rolled the ao5 with a 2:22


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 27, 2016)

*sigh*
20.26 R' U L' U' D F U' R' D F D2 F' B2 D2 F' L2 F R2 L2

EDIT: video is on my channel


----------



## Ksh13 (Dec 27, 2016)

Just got my first 4BLD success! My third attempt ever, with the time 19:28.87 [15:14.92], which is over a minute below the Norwegian NR. I'm going for a sub-15 NR single at Nationals in March. Now onto learn 5BLD since I'm also going for 5BLD NR. Also just curious, how good of a 4BLD time is this considering I average ~4:30 at 3BLD?


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 27, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-27
avg of 5: 1:22.89

Time List:
1. 1:21.84 R2 F' D2 U2 B' U2 F D2 U2 B2 R B2 D R' F2 L D' L2 D' B Rw' 
2. 1:21.98 U' R' B' U L D R2 B' D' F' R B2 D2 R' U2 R F2 R' D2 Uw 
3. (DNF(1:43.95)) F D2 B2 U B L2 U2 D L' F2 B2 U2 R2 B R2 F' R2 B2 D2 R2 Rw' Uw 
4. (1:13.42) U R2 L' F' L' D F' U' R D' F2 R2 U D B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 Rw Uw' 
5. 1:24.83 F2 D F2 U' R2 B2 R2 D2 U' B2 U B' R' D U' L' U2 L2 D' B' F Rw Uw'

Sweeet


----------



## Nam Dank the Tank (Dec 28, 2016)

first 4bld sub 20 mins 18:15.21

R B' R' Uw D2 U' R L' D' Rw' Uw Rw' F2 U Rw F' Uw Fw' Rw2 Uw' U' B Rw Fw D' Fw L' Rw Uw' U2 R L2 B' Fw2 D2 L2 D R' F U'


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 28, 2016)

1:29.19 3BLD PB ao5, with a 1:12.68 PB single!

(Yes i'm still using OP/OP, no i don't plan on switching lol)


----------



## Cale S (Dec 29, 2016)

well I finally got a sub-30

25.20 3BLD single
B2 R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D B2 F2 L2 U' R' D' B2 F L' D' U B L' U2

sub-9 memo

right after a 33
filmed with my new GoPro so hopefully the angle is decent

reconstruction: 

M' U' M D2 M' U M D2
B L B' M2 B L B' M2 B L2 B' // lol M2
R U R' U' M2 U R U' R' M2
U' L U M2 U' L' U B' R2 B M2 B' R2 B // lol M2
B U2 M' U2 M B'

r U R' U' r' F R F' r U R' U' r' F R F' // lol I'm bad
D2 R F L2 F' R' F L2 F' D2 // still bad
R U2 R' D' R U2 R' D


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 29, 2016)

Cale S said:


> well I finally got a sub-30
> 
> 25.20 3BLD single
> B2 R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D B2 F2 L2 U' R' D' B2 F L' D' U B L' U2
> ...


nice solve. pretty fast for your first sub 30

why are you so bad tho


----------



## CyanSandwich (Dec 29, 2016)

Cale S said:


> well I finally got a sub-30
> 
> 25.20 3BLD single
> B2 R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D B2 F2 L2 U' R' D' B2 F L' D' U B L' U2
> ...


Damn, nice. That's super fast for your first sub-30. Especially considering how bad the solution was


----------



## Nam Dank the Tank (Dec 29, 2016)

Ksh13 said:


> Just got my first 4BLD success! My third attempt ever, with the time 19:28.87 [15:14.92], which is over a minute below the Norwegian NR. I'm going for a sub-15 NR single at Nationals in March. Now onto learn 5BLD since I'm also going for 5BLD NR. Also just curious, how good of a 4BLD time is this considering I average ~4:30 at 3BLD?



thats pretty good considering the 3bld time which I assume is mostly memo


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Dec 30, 2016)

First blind since christmas, 32.15
good to know i still got it


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 30, 2016)

5BLD DNF(49:53.83[26:14.12])
Sub-50 yay
Memo was done at like 20, review took +6

Cube is a total mess, even the centers got moved.
Also switched xcenter buffer from Ubr to Ubl and +center buffer from Ur to to Ul.
Problem is, I kept solving to the opposite buffer, and had to back track multiple times.

Happy with the time tho
I need to learn center comms. My execution is really slow


----------



## kake123 (Dec 30, 2016)

2-5 BLD relay in 45min 30.19s, first success!!!

slow memo and pause to recall at 4BLD corners 

My fastest failed attempt was 34min, so I might want to get a faster time if I feel like it.


----------



## porkynator (Dec 30, 2016)

Not PB, but very good. Avg5 25.90, Mo3 24.47

1. 23.78 D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D F2 U' R2 F2 B' L R' D L2 B L2 D B L F' Fw'
2. (DNF(25.40)) F2 U2 F' L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F' D F2 L2 R U2 R' B2 D' R2 Rw2 Uw
3. (19.50) L2 B R2 U2 B' R2 B' L2 D2 B2 R2 L' F D2 F' U R2 D U2 B' U2 Rw Uw2
4. 32.26 L' U2 B R B2 U B2 L U' F2 R2 L2 F R2 B R2 F' D2 R2 F' Fw Uw2
5. 21.64 R' U2 L2 F D2 U2 L2 D2 B R2 D' L B2 U2 B' L2 R B2 D'

Reconstructions:

19.50:
L2 B R2 U2 B' R2 B' L2 D2 B2 R2 L' F D2 F' U R2 D U2 B' U2 Rw Uw2 

z2 x
[U2, R' D' R] (8/8)
[x U2: R', U L2 U'] (9/17)
[U' x': U2, L D L'] (1/27)

[Lw' U': M2, U2] (7/34)
[E, L U2 L'] (8/42)
[D, M U' M'] (8/50)
[U: L E' L', U] (9/59)
x [E, L U L'] (8/67)

21.64:
R' U2 L2 F D2 U2 L2 D2 B R2 D' L B2 U2 B' L2 R B2 D'

[Rw U2 Rw', B2] (8/8)
[U, R D' R'] (8/16)
[x: L, U R U'] (8/24)
[R D2 R', U] (8/32)

[x': E, R U R'] (8/40)
[y': M, U R U'] (8/48)
[F Lw' U': M, U2'] (9/57)
x' U M' U' R U M U' (7/64)
U' M U R U' M' U R2 (8/72)


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 30, 2016)

10:14.07 4BLD PB single, cool. and nice
I did a sub9 DNF earlier as well but whatever


----------



## Goosly (Dec 31, 2016)

5bld pb by more than 3 minutes
13:04 [6:28]
Scramble was rather nice: 23w|6'c|12e|21+|14x


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jan 1, 2017)

FUUUUUUUU 
20.59 D2 B2 R2 B2 F2 U' L2 D2 U' B2 U2 F D' R U B' U2 L U' B' R2

This could've been UWR, no joking
still an accomplishment tho


----------



## G2013 (Jan 2, 2017)

Memorized a 3x3 at around 22:00, 31/Dec/2016, solved it BLD at 00:15, 1/Jan/2017.

So my first BLD solve of the year was memorized on the last year. Yay


----------



## sigalig (Jan 2, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> FUUUUUUUU
> 20.59 D2 B2 R2 B2 F2 U' L2 D2 U' B2 U2 F D' R U B' U2 L U' B' R2
> 
> This could've been UWR, no joking
> still an accomplishment tho



Those corners though...  What did you mess up? (making it non-uwr)


----------



## sigalig (Jan 2, 2017)

46.80[19.57] PB single, 3 solves into my first session in like 3 weeks. 6 corner targets, 10 edge targets.
Edge memo was funny: WhiP CUNT SaD QuidditcH
Can't say I've ever had my memo perfectly spell out a word like that before lol


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jan 2, 2017)

sigalig said:


> Those corners though...  What did you mess up? (making it non-uwr)


just locked up way too much, like i always do whenever I get an easy scramble 

maskow could probably get like 14 with this scramble lol


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jan 3, 2017)

Heck yes, first 5x5 blindfolded success (on my fourth attempt). Time was 29:07. 



Spoiler: Video











Fun fact: This was my first attempt and success at any event blindfolded of the year.


----------



## Ksh13 (Jan 3, 2017)

Just did my first 5BLD attempt! The time was 53:57.43 [41:41.40], it was a DNF by quite a bit, but I did get corners and midges correct. Should be able to get faster quite easily, I spent a lot of time reviewing and I also had to redo some stuff for wings.


----------



## G2013 (Jan 3, 2017)

*38.73[14.31]* 3BLD single PB, scramble:
F' U2 B R2 B2 F' D2 L2 F R2 D' U B' R D R' U' L D' F2 Fw

Nothing special in it, I just did a fricking fast memo and exec. lolololololo

Later on, *55.81* 3BLD ao5 PB without DNFs.

So yeah today was a nice day for 3BLD


----------



## Torch (Jan 3, 2017)

@TheCoolMinxer @kake123

13:53.40 5BLD PB single, first sub-14 (and sub-15). Memo was about 7:30. The scramble was the first scramble for Speedsolving Weekly comp 2016-52:

Bw Fw' Dw' Fw Lw' R2 B2 Rw R' Uw' Fw R' F Rw2 R D' Rw Dw F' Lw2 Fw F' Rw R' Dw Uw R' B Fw' R2 D2 Rw' D' U2 L' D' Lw2 Dw F2 Uw U2 Bw L' Lw' Fw F2 Rw Dw Bw2 U' F2 Lw Bw2 F2 D' Dw' B' Fw2 Lw' Bw2



Spoiler: Don't look if you plan on trying the scramble



18+/16x/24w/13m/7'c


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jan 4, 2017)

sub nar mean on cam
missed pb average by 3 edges







Mean of 3: 25.33
1. 25.44 L2 F2 L2 B2 R F2 U2 L' B2 U2 R' D R2 B L B2 D R2 B D2 U
2. 25.89 D' L2 R2 U2 B2 U' F2 U B2 U B2 L' U L2 B L' R2 F2 R' F R'
3. 24.67 F2 L B' R2 L' D F U' D R B2 R' L' F2 B2 L' B2 U2 D2 R2

i've stopped improving for a while. probably because my cube is slow and needs lube


----------



## fp4316 (Jan 4, 2017)

first mo3 of the day

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-4
mean of 3: 23.04

Time List:
1. 22.17 D2 L2 B U R D2 F2 B U' B2 L' B2 L' B2 D2 R U2 L' U2 Uw 
2. 22.44 F U2 B' L2 D2 U2 F' U2 L2 B F2 L D' U2 B' U' F L2 D' U F Uw' 
3. 24.50 F2 U2 B U2 R2 B F2 D2 R2 B' U2 D' L2 D' B L B2 R2 D' B2 R Fw'

1)
[l' U l , E']
[u R' u' , M2]
[S R : U M' U2 M U]
[R' F : R2 E R2' E']
[r u : [S' , r U r']]

[R D' R' : [U2 , R' D R]]
[R' : [U2 , R' D R]]
[U2D' : [R' D R , U]]
[DU' : [R' D' R , U']]

2)
y2
[l' : [U L U' , M']]
[R : [U' M2 U , R]]
[L2 : [U M2 U' , L]]
[L R' U : M' U2 M U2]
[U' : [S' , r U r']]

[R' U2 : [R' D R , U']]
[U : [R D' R' , U]]
[R' D R , U2]
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'

3)
z y 
[M' : [U L' U' , M']]
[r u : L' E L2 E' L']
[U r' : [U' R U , M2]]
[U' M2 U , R']
[r : [U R U' , M']]
r U M' U M' U M U M' U M' U M' U M U R'

[x : [R U' R' , D]]
[R U2 R' , D]
[D' : [R U2 R' , D']]
[R D'U' : [R' D' R , U']]


----------



## Ollie (Jan 4, 2017)

First and only solve since getting my 4BLD main back:

1. 2:01.74[0:59] L' F' r' L' F U2 f' u2 f F u2 L F' L2 r' u2 F' U2 f2 D f2 L' f2 L2 f' U2 u' f2 B' r' R2 F f U F' R2 u L F' f'


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jan 5, 2017)

This is so unlucky I have to count it as an accomplishment


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 5, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> This is so unlucky I have to count it as an accomplishment


What cube nowadays corner twists?
didn't you keep getting pops a while back that killed your sub-25s or something?
gj tho


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jan 5, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> What cube nowadays corner twists?
> didn't you keep getting pops a while back that killed your sub-25s or something?



i don't get pops anymore after i switched to the thunderclap but i get corner twists like once in two hundred solves

I should probably tighten the tensions but then it won't be as fast


----------



## h2f (Jan 6, 2017)

I've rushed memo but couldnt recall it fast. Anyway new pb avg of 5: 1:08.22

Time List:
(1:01.85), 1:10.58, 1:08.14, (DNF(1:32.06)), 1:05.93


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jan 6, 2017)

okay ignore my previous post
19.95 L U' D R' L2 F D F2 B R' U2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L' B2 L' F2






Yay finally
probably my biggest speedcubing accomplishment ever


----------



## Berd (Jan 6, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> okay ignore my previous post
> 19.95 L U' D R' L2 F D F2 B R' U2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L' B2 L' F2
> 
> 
> ...


Finally!


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Jan 7, 2017)

I got 4BLD PB! 7:59.03[3:54.92]
Scramble: B' Fw' U' Uw2 F' Fw2 L U2 B2 D' U' Rw2 D2 Uw2 B2 Fw' R2 Uw' Rw2 R' Uw2 B' D Rw' L Uw U2 R' U' F2 Fw2 B2 Rw' R Fw2 F' U2 F D' U'

This is my 4-th success.


----------



## Ollie (Jan 7, 2017)

1:35.95[0:38?]

r2 u2 F2 D' f2 B2 u2 D U2 r2 D' u2 F R' L' D F' D' u' L u' B2 u2 R D' F2 L2 F' U F' B D F' B' f2 D U F2 D2 L'

*NOT UWR *- I was practicing 4x4x4 and noticed the silly scramble, so I tried it from my orientation. But yeah, a fun scramble and memo (made complete sense, virtually no revision required.)



Spoiler



17 solved centers
Rotationless wings
Easy memo





Spoiler: Solution and Memo



x y
Wings: (KU MG PX EO) (AN RQ BL CT WH A) (D FD) (JV SJ)
the KU klux klan MuGged some PiXies, EeyOre says "hANd me a tennis RacQuet" and gives them a BLoody CuT, "say WHaaaa?". ADam goes to FreD flintstone and JiVes like a SarJeant.

Centers: (EO HP VE) (SI)
EeyOre HaPpens to like VElcro. SI, senor.

Corners: (IO V) (D WM TD)
InOut, ViDeo, WoMan, TeD.

z' R' U' R' D R U R' D' R2 z _// (9/9)_
3Rw' U' L D2 L' U L' D2 x _// (8/17)_
[R2: [U' R U, L2]] _// (10/27)_
[U', L D L']_ // (8/35)
_
[U r' U', l'] // (8/43)
[U': [r U' r', d2]] // (10/53)
[l', U r2 U'] _// (8/61)_
[R' y': [l' U' l, d2]] _// (10/71)_

[2Lw: [D2, r U2 r']] _// (10/81)_
[2Rw: [r, U R2 U']] _// (10/91)_
[U r U', R2] _// (8/99)_
[L: [r U2 r', D]] _// (10/109)_
[U2 2Rw': [r2, U' R U]] _// (12/121)_
[L: [U' r U, L2]] _// (9/130)_
[U: [r2, U L2 U']] _// (9/139)_
[r: [U' R U, r2]] _// (9/148)_
[2Rw': [r, U L2 U']] _// (10/158)_
[U': [R U R' U', r2]] _// (12/170)_
[U': [U' L U, r2]] _// (9/179)_
[2Bw2: [r U r', D]] _// (10/189)_
[R': [D, r U r']] _// (10/199)


_


----------



## fp4316 (Jan 8, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> okay ignore my previous post
> 19.95 L U' D R' L2 F D F2 B R' U2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L' B2 L' F2
> 
> 
> ...


nj, reconstruction?


----------



## fp4316 (Jan 8, 2017)

well I just failed a sub25 ao12 on ttw against riley, did pick up this decent single in a 22-24? mo3

18.57 U2 D2 R F2 L D F2 R L' U2 D L U2 D F' U2 F' R2 F' B' D2 R2 F R2 B

y
[M' : [U' R' U , M2]]
[U2 : [R , U M' U']] //consider changing
[r u : R E R2' E' R]
[L' U : M2 U2 M' U2 M']
[F : L2' E' L2 E]

[U' : [R' D' R , U']]
[R' U : [R D' R' , U2]]
[U' : [R D' R' , U2]]

the one DNF in the avg cost me I think, as I would have needed ~16s on the last solve for it to be sub25

edited: mo3 was wrong, I thought it was 22.4x but now I'm not 100% sure it was sub23.


----------



## fp4316 (Jan 8, 2017)

do you mean to say this is UWR if you got it in a 4bld scramble? also have you considered changing some of your comms?


----------



## Ollie (Jan 8, 2017)

fp4316 said:


> do you mean to say this is UWR if you got it in a 4bld scramble? also have you considered changing some of your comms?



Yes, and if I hadn't have noticed the scramble and deliberately tried it BLD.

As for the comms, not really, this was a one-off solve. My corners are bad, but the other algs are pretty good.


----------



## pinser (Jan 8, 2017)

fp4316 said:


> well I just failed a sub25 ao12 on ttw against riley, did pick up this decent single in a 22-24? mo3
> 
> 18.57 U2 D2 R F2 L D F2 R L' U2 D L U2 D F' U2 F' R2 F' B' D2 R2 F R2 B
> 
> ...


I noticed that your first and third corner comms are 8-movers but you added a setup move so it was right hand dominant. The same goes for the second comm, it could've been an A9 but you added an extra setup move. 
Do you think it's faster to do extra setup moves so that the comms are right hand dominant?


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jan 8, 2017)

pinser said:


> Do you think it's faster to do extra setup moves so that the comms are right hand dominant?


pros- don't have to regrip between two comms
cons-1 move longer (sometimes many moves longer)
If i got that scramble I would do [L D' L', U'] and [L' D' L, U2]. But i guess Ishaan is faster so you should do it his way lol

For cases like [L' D2 L, U2] you could do a D' or a D setup but I don't think it's worth it since it doesn't cancel a move


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jan 8, 2017)

fp4316 said:


> [U2 : [R , U M' U']] //consider changing


why change it? its already pretty good....
RM to 5 mover? 



fp4316 said:


> nj, reconstruction?


19.95 L U' D R' L2 F D F2 B R' U2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L' B2 L' F2

[U':[M', U' R2 U]]//kinda bad
[x':[M, U' L U]]
[z':[U:[R, U M' U']]
[L':[M' U M, D]]
[M':[U R U', M']]

[R':[D, R' U R]]
[l:[U2, R D R']]
[z U R:[D2, R U' R']]


----------



## fp4316 (Jan 8, 2017)

pinser said:


> I noticed that your first and third corner comms are 8-movers but you added a setup move so it was right hand dominant. The same goes for the second comm, it could've been an A9 but you added an extra setup move.
> Do you think it's faster to do extra setup moves so that the comms are right hand dominant?


RUD is better for lots of reasons


----------



## fp4316 (Jan 8, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> why change it? its already pretty good....
> RM to 5 mover?
> 
> 
> ...



consider these:

[l' U' : R E' R2' E R]
[l : [M , U' L U]]
[l' : [l' E l , U]]
[L : [S , l' U' l]]
[M , D R' D'] (<MUR> is ok for this case though)

I assume you meant [R' D : [R' U R , D]] and then [R U R' : [U' , R' D2 R]]?


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jan 8, 2017)

[l' U' : R E' R2' E R]
ok i still can't do E moves....
[l : [M , U' L U]]
cool, switching. nice way to avoid a rotation. I know roman does that for bigbld
[l' : [l' E l , U]]
cool, switching
[L : [S , l' U' l]]
mine is probably better
[M , D R' D']
i used to use this but i bad at MRD
what about [M', u L' u']?



fp4316 said:


> I assume you meant [R' D : [R' U R , D]] and then [R U R' : [U' , R' D2 R]]?


yeah for the first one i meant [R' D : [R' U R , D]]

second one should be z'. I think it's faster in this case because you don't have to rotate back


----------



## fp4316 (Jan 8, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> [l' U' : R E' R2' E R]
> ok i still can't do E moves....
> [l : [M , U' L U]]
> cool, switching. nice way to avoid a rotation. I know roman does that for bigbld
> ...



Sorry for my shitty quoting ability so I'm just going to put everything here:

How are you switching to the second E alg if you can't do E?

It's definitely possible [L':[M' U M, D]] is faster, I wouldn't be able to tell because I am not too good at MUD. My LUS alg is 0.8 on a mat if you want to compare.

The wide move alg could be good but I'm also pretty bad with wide u inserts so idk, I know gianfranco uses MDR.

Also I never responded to your question about DF RF LU, but yes I would probably consider changing to MR, there are other algs though.


----------



## fp4316 (Jan 9, 2017)

FINALLY A SUB22 MO3!!!




)))))))

pretty lucky scrambles on first two

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-8
mean of 3: 21.73

Time List:
1. 20.16 D F B' R2 F2 L' F L2 D2 F U2 D2 R2 B D2 F L' Uw' 
2. 20.74 L B2 L R2 U2 R' U2 R' U' R2 B U R B' U2 R2 Rw Uw 
3. 24.27 U' L U' L' U2 F2 B' R' D2 L U2 B2 U' L2 U2 D2 B2 U2 Fw' Uw

1.
y2
u M' u2 M' u
x : M U' M' U2 M U'
S R' : U' M' U2 M U'
[R2 : [S' , R' F' R]]
[F' R2 : [E' , R' U R]]// not sure if good yet

[D : [L2 , U R' U']//<RUD> can probably be faster
[U R U' , L2]
[R' U : [R' D' R , U]]

2)
z' 
M' U' : R' E R2 E' R'
[U' , M U2 M]
[r' : [U' R U , M2]]
[L : M U M' U2 M' U' M U2]
[R2' : [F' , R S' R']]

[R U : [R' D R , U]]
[R U' : [R D' R' , U2]]
[x : [D' , R' U R]]

3)
x' 
R : U M' U2 M U
[D : [M , U R2 U']] //maybe r'
[R' : M U' M' U2 M' U M U2]
L : U' M' U2 M U'
[L' : [S , R' F' R]]
M2 U M' U M' U2 M U M U M U2 M//change maybe

[x R' : [U2 , R' D2 R]]//change maybe
[R D2 : [R' U R , D']]
[R : [U' L' U , R]]
[U R2 U' , L]//change maybe


----------



## h2f (Jan 9, 2017)

I rush memo: 52.50 but I had few nice DNFs durign session.


----------



## Meneghetti (Jan 11, 2017)

yay PB single!
22.11[8.80] D' L2 D B2 U' L2 D U2 L2 U2 L' B D U R2 D B' D2 L' U

old PB was 22.68[7.97]


----------



## joshsailscga (Jan 11, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-10
single: 1:02.93

Time List:
1. 1:02.93 B2 U2 L2 U R2 U' B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 B' U' L' R' B' L' R B2 L' F2 Fw Uw'

pb single, whyyy can't I sub-1 
I spent probably 3-4 seconds staring at the cube before starting memo...


----------



## Keroma12 (Jan 11, 2017)

Accomplishment: lots of practice.

Over the last four weeks I did at least one 4BLD solve a day, totalling 42 solves. I beat my PB 4 times, going from 6:33 to 5:29, and can semi-consistently sub-6, with a fastest attempt of 5:06.
I also did 5BLD most days, though only 23 solves. I beat my PB 3 times, dropping from 12:41 to 11:19, and can semi-consistently sub-13.

Unfortunately I didn't have my multi cubes for most of the time, but all the big-BLD practice seems to have increased my capacity to 19, now that I've got them back.

Having done this, I think doing an average of 5 every 2-4 days is more effective than doing 1 or 2 solves every day.

*Edit*: 5:01 4BLD PB single next day


----------



## sigalig (Jan 11, 2017)

Got a 42.30[16.80] PB single a couple days ago, just realized I should probably post about it here to show you guys how ridiculous the scramble was. Previous PB was 46.80 

D L2 B2 F2 D' L2 D2 F2 U' L2 U R' F U2 B2 F' L F' U B2 R
Scrambled in your orientation, with a UBL corner buffer and FD edge buffer, you get 7 edge targets and 7 corner targets. wtf


----------



## Ksh13 (Jan 11, 2017)

3:58.57 [3:01.79] 3BLD PB single!

Edit: Now I got a 3:11.51 [2:15.65] wtf


----------



## Ksh13 (Jan 12, 2017)

Sorry for double post but what is going on

2:33.66 [1:41.74] 3BLD PB single! 2 days ago I didn't have a sub-4 success. I guess rushing memo does help.


----------



## Cale S (Jan 13, 2017)

finally sub-20 6BLD

17:43.77 

I did something pretty cool with obliques, I noticed there was a pair of blue obliques at DB that needed to switch with a pair of yellow obliques at BD, so I treated them as single +centers to swap them


----------



## Riddler97 (Jan 13, 2017)

Figured I would try posting here since I didn't get a video...

4BLD 4:52.12 Single
Fist sub-5!


----------



## Cale S (Jan 14, 2017)

first 4BLD attempts with WuQue
2:46.61, 2:24.12, DNF(2:39.57), DNF(2:39.50)

second solve had 47 memo

the cube feels very dry and not broken in, once I make it better I should improve my execution


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 14, 2017)

3bld PB single, on cam too

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-14
single: 33.42

Time List:
1. 33.42 B' R' L F U2 L U B' D B' R2 B U2 F' R2 U2 F R2 B2 U2

classic 6/10 scramble


----------



## sigalig (Jan 15, 2017)

5BLD 14:33.52[7:05.22] 
PB by 2:10! And first attempt in a few weeks I think. Goal for Please Be Quiet will be top 50 world rank, so something around 12 minutes or so.


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 15, 2017)

first sub10 4BLD, 9:56.63
slowly improving


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Jan 15, 2017)

Haven't been posting much, but I got some nice news 

First sub-30!! I've been rushing for this SO HARD lately, got it at like 3am randomly
29.39


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 15, 2017)

cool and nice mo3, contains PB single
1:16.13, 50.71, 51.22 = 59.35


----------



## sqAree (Jan 16, 2017)

I attempted 4BLD for the second time, and again success!
With 34:27.70 [20:xx.xx] it's almost 20min faster than previous pb.


----------



## Hari (Jan 16, 2017)

First 5BLD attempt in 10 months. New memo order so, still figuring things out. Got another 13 minute solve after this off by 1 comm where I did the inverse for wings.
12:59.96[6:52.23] L' B Dw2 Bw' R' B2 D L Uw' F' U' L' U2 B Rw' D' R Dw Fw2 Lw' F L2 Lw' Dw' F Bw' Dw2 B2 Lw U2 Rw2 D U2 L U2 D2 F Uw' Lw' B U R2 Rw' Fw' Uw' F' Fw' Uw Rw' Bw' L Uw' F Rw B' Rw' B2 R Bw2 L


----------



## kake123 (Jan 16, 2017)

3BLD PB mo3 (without stackmat)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-17
mean of 3: *54.42*

Time List:
1. 48.29 F L2 B2 U B2 D L2 B2 D' R2 D B L' F' U' B D B2 U Rw' Uw' 
2. 1:00.81 D2 R2 U2 R' F2 L F2 D F B' U' F2 B2 R2 D F2 R2 D B2 R2 D Rw2 Uw2 
3. 54.15 F2 U2 F' D2 B' U2 B2 U2 L2 B L U L2 B F' U2 F2 L' U2 R' Rw'


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Jan 17, 2017)

5bld in 10:00.34

I want that sub-10 so bad (( every time i get a sub-10 its a dnf by like ONE cycle or something stupid smh


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 17, 2017)

2nd best mo3 with 3rd best single 

Mean: 49.22

Time List:
1. 35.93 B' L2 U' R D' R U' L' B2 R2 D2 F2 B2 L2 U' D2 F2 D L2 F' 
2. 52.42 B2 D B2 R2 D' L2 B2 R2 U F2 U F D R2 F R2 D2 R' B R2 U 
3. 59.29 U L2 U2 F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 B2 F' R2 F' L' U' B' U R' F' L B'


----------



## sigalig (Jan 17, 2017)

Second ever 4BLD mo3 and ao5: 7:01.68. First ever mo3 was 11:59, and first ever ao5 was 14:24, both in the week I learned 4BLD like 6 months ago lol.



Spoiler: Times and scrambles



avg of 5: 7:01.68

Time List:
1. (5:57.73) D2 Uw' L D L' B' Uw' Rw2 L2 R2 B F2 Fw R2 B' R Rw F2 B' R2 B Fw' R F' Rw Uw2 U B L Fw F2 B' L' R' U' Uw F2 Rw U2 F 
2. (DNF(5:52.61)) Rw2 D2 L2 Rw Fw2 B' R Fw' B U' L' Uw Rw' Uw U' Rw' L F2 D L2 Rw2 D2 B' Rw' B2 Fw' Uw2 L Uw2 L Rw R2 Uw2 L Uw2 U' Fw2 Rw2 L Fw2 
3. 8:48.36[corner twist, dgaf] L' F2 L' F Rw' D' F' L F U2 Rw' Fw L B2 R' Uw D' Fw' Uw2 D U' Fw2 Uw' L' Rw R' D R2 Rw2 F' D' B2 L F2 Uw Fw2 D2 L D2 B 
4. 5:59.49 B2 U' B L2 U' R' D R' F' Uw2 D U' Rw' Fw2 D2 Uw' Fw' R L D' R B2 F2 Uw2 U' R2 U Fw2 Rw F' R2 Uw' B2 F U' Rw2 R2 F2 B Rw2 
5. 6:17.19 F' L Uw2 U2 F2 R2 U D2 B' D B Rw2 R U2 Rw2 F' D' B L D2 B2 L F' R Uw Rw2 Fw2 Uw U R2 Rw' F2 Uw2 Fw' L' R Fw2 Uw F2 L2



Yeah, one of the solves I twisted a single corner (damn Wuque....). I'm just gonna count it anyway


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jan 19, 2017)

Edges only- first day of practicing

11.96 R2 F U2 R2 B F U2 L2 F' L2 F' R' F D L' B' F2 D F2 U' 

i will try to get a sub 10


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Jan 19, 2017)

34.48 mo3 
trying really hard to just rush memo as fast as i can even recognize my pairs now


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 19, 2017)

basically a failure, still posting it here beacuse it's really good for me 

Mean of 3: DNF

1. 35.15 R' L B D' F U2 B R2 U L2 U2 B L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D2
2. DNF(1:02.34) F2 U' R B' L' D' L' F2 R2 D B2 L2 U B2 D2 R2 B2 U L'
3. 36.74 D' L2 R2 D B2 R2 F2 D R2 U' B2 F L' R2 D' F2 L' F D' R2 D2 

the dnf was off by 5 edges somehow, slow anyway...
the 35 had 4 corner and 12 edge targets xD


----------



## Hari (Jan 21, 2017)

1st 5BLD success of the day. Came on my 3rd attempt. Going to keep doing these 3 attempt comp sims as often as I can till my next comp. Very calm turning helped as I got an 8:00 DNF the previous solve thanks to some exec error.
8:47.18[4:45.28] F B D' B2 U' F2 D B2 U Lw' U' D' L Uw D' Dw' R2 Lw' B Fw D' Lw' Dw' Rw' Bw Fw Rw2 Uw2 Lw2 D2 B2 Lw2 Dw2 Uw' Fw2 D Fw' D2 R2 Bw' R2 Dw' B' Rw R Lw B' R2 Fw2 U' L U2 Dw2 R Uw' U' D2 Bw Lw' L

Edit: 4BLD PB- 2:34.22[1:09.01] L Fw' L U2 B2 Rw F2 Rw' Uw2 B' Rw2 Fw2 L D' R Rw2 D2 L2 Fw2 Rw2 U B' L2 Uw2 F' Fw' B2 Rw' D2 F2 L R' U' D' Uw Fw' L Uw F D' 
Practicing 5BLD does help 4 too. Especially when 4 is done right after 5.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jan 22, 2017)

nice-ish solve
20.55 R' F2 L' U2 L2 F2 L D2 L' B2 R' U' L' F' R2 B' R D' B' D F

[M', U L U']
[S, L' F L]
[R U:[M', U2]]
[L' U':[M', U2]]
[U R' U', M2]

[U, R D' R']
[z U' R':[R' U R, D2]]
[L D2 L', U']
[U:[R' D R, U]]


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jan 22, 2017)

double post, but this is a kinda big accomplishment

Average of 5: 25.11
1. 23.76 D' R2 U2 B2 U F2 U' L2 R2 B2 R F L2 D2 L B' U2 L' F R2
2. 25.45 L B' U L' F2 R2 U2 F' L2 U L2 B' U2 F2 B U2 R2 D2 R2 B' R2
3. 26.12 D2 B2 D F2 L2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U2 L B' D2 R2 F L2 U' B' D B' L'
4. (21.31) F U2 F' U2 L2 R2 B2 L2 F R2 F' R D2 B2 D' B' D2 R' F2 U2
5. (DNF(29.57)) D2 B U2 F' R2 U2 F' L2 F' R2 F' D' F U F' D2 F' U2 R' F U2

The 21 was actually a 20
I think there's something wrong with my spacebar...


----------



## Cale S (Jan 22, 2017)

6BLD - 13:52.30


----------



## Cale S (Jan 23, 2017)

ok wtf 3BLD pb

25.09
U' B2 L2 U R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D' L' U B2 L D B L2

really dumb scramble

I think my memo was 6.xx... failed execution



Spoiler



U2 M' U2 M' L U' L' U M2 U' L U L'
U' L U M2 U' L U M2 U' L2 U
L D' y' M' U' M D M' U M y L' 
M U2 M U2 u R u' M2 u R' u' 

R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U' D' R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F D 
L2 F' R F L2 F' R' F 
R' D' R U2 R' D R U2 

literally only one or two decent comms used


second sub-30, both were 25s...


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jan 23, 2017)

only used one corner comm 

1:12.97 U' F2 R2 U2 F2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 D R U F' R F D' B2 F D


----------



## Cale S (Jan 23, 2017)

47.43 avg25, pb by 0.16

38.81, 46.08, 42.39, 25.09, 46.09, 33.48, 1:11.97, DNF(42.12), 51.28, 49.87, 43.72, 33.06, 50.05, 57.35, 48.72, 55.70, 1:06.16, 54.94, 47.25, 38.66, 44.55, 51.04, 47.41, 42.06, 40.51


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Jan 23, 2017)

26.38!?!?
IF ONLY I COULD AVG SUB-40


----------



## sigalig (Jan 24, 2017)

Feels very long overdue, but I got my first sub-1 mo3 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-23
mean of 3: 59.52

Time List:
1. 58.69 R F2 D2 B2 F' D2 R2 F' D2 R2 D2 R' B2 F2 U2 F' R' U F2 D' Fw Uw 
2. 1:12.03 R' B' L' F' U2 B' U L2 F2 U' B2 U L2 U F2 U2 R Fw Uw 
3. 47.82 L D' U' B2 D' R2 F2 L2 U' B2 F2 U2 L' U2 B L2 D2 U F' D' Rw' Uw

Should have been significantly better, but I recalled the corner memo incorrectly at first on the 1:12.03 and had to backtrack and fix it. About 10 minutes prior to this I DNFed the last solve of what would have been a 56.49 mo3 because I twisted a corner the wrong way -_________-


----------



## kake123 (Jan 24, 2017)

Not bad 3BLD solve, 12edges 6corners

3x3-BLD

Number of Solves: 1
Mean: *46.826*

1. (46.826)
24/01/2017 20:41:30
U' L2 R2 D R2 U2 F2 U2 B2 R' D L' B L2 F' D2 R' B' F' U Rw'


----------



## Ksh13 (Jan 24, 2017)

15:34.76 [11:16.69] 4BLD PB single!


----------



## sigalig (Jan 25, 2017)

43.61 3bld single, second best ever. 12 edge targets, 4 corner targets + a corner twist. Feels a lot better than my 42.30 pb single, which was 7/7 (lol)

You guys are probably gonna wreck me for this reconstruction lol. I need to learn edge comms soon


Spoiler: scramble+reconstruction



Scramble: L2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 R2 D U2 L2 U R' B R2 D B L U F2 L B Fw' Uw'

x y
U R' U' M2 U R U' x' U' R2 U M2 U' R2 U
U' R U M2 U' R' U M2 x
U2 M' U2 M' U R2 U' M2 U R2 U'
M U2 M U2 M U2 M U2
U' L' U M2 U' L U x' U L U' M2 U L' U'
L' U L U' M2 U L' U' L x U' L' U M2 U' L U

x F2 R U R' D2 R U' R' D2 F2
R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x'
F2 R U R' U R U2 R' L' U' L U' L' U2 L F2

25.54 execution --> 4.15 TPS



EDIT: Turned it into a 56.32 PB mo3


----------



## Riddler97 (Jan 26, 2017)

I finally got a sub-15 5BLD success

12:59.65 [5:56.19]

Video:


----------



## kake123 (Jan 26, 2017)

Riddler97 said:


> I finally got a sub-15 5BLD success
> 
> 12:59.65 [5:56.19]
> 
> Video:


Congrats on sub-13, wasn't aware you had an account on speedsolving lol


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 26, 2017)

ayyyy first sub50 avg5, 45.72 PB mo3 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-26
avg of 5: 49.43

Time List:
1. (42.88) F' D2 U2 B' U2 F' U2 F2 R2 F' L2 R' D' U R2 B' L R2 U' F' U' 
2. 45.20 R' U2 F' D2 B U2 L2 F U2 F U2 B' U R D2 L' D R U R' F 
3. 49.05 R2 D2 B2 U F R' U' F' U L2 B2 R2 D R2 L2 D F2 D' F2 L' 
4. (DNF(56.13)) B2 D U2 R2 D F2 L2 R2 U' L2 U' L R2 F2 L2 B D' U R B R 
5. 54.02 D' F U2 L2 D2 F' U2 R2 U2 F L2 F2 U' B L' U L2 R' B U'

on the 42 I used 3 out of 4 corner comms , failed the last solve a bit because I shoot to 2 wrong corner targets, so I wasted 4 y-perms on that D:


----------



## porkynator (Jan 26, 2017)

Good single and avg5.
Also nice session overall, 16/26 accuracy (pretty bad) but 26.47 average.
6 sub-NR solves, of which 5 were sub-25.
Counting only the 50% best solves (DNFing the 3 worst successes) gives a 24.99 average, with only sub-30 solves 

19.57 B R U L U2 F U2 R2 L' F2 U2 L2 B2 D F2 L2 U L2 B2 R2 Fw Uw'

Avg5: 25.85
1. (DNF) B2 F2 D' B2 D2 U' L2 D' L2 R2 F U' R' D R2 F2 D R F2 R Fw' Uw2
2. (21.65) B2 F2 L2 D2 F2 R' B2 U2 B2 U2 F U2 L' D B' L R D F' D
3. 23.40 F2 U' R' B' U L D B' L B' D2 F2 L B2 R L D2 B2 R Rw2 Uw'
4. 32.44 L U L2 U B2 L2 R2 D B2 U L2 U2 L D B L U' R' B2 L B' Rw' Uw
5. 21.71 U2 F2 L2 D2 L2 B' L2 D2 B' D2 B D F' L' B' F R B L' U R' Fw Uw2


----------



## Ksh13 (Jan 26, 2017)

13:10.86 [9:47.96] 4BLD PB! Pretty much a lolscramble:

U2 R2 U2 Rw R' D' Rw' R2 U2 Uw D Rw Uw' U' B' D' Fw D2 Uw' Rw' D' L Rw' Fw2 R' Uw' F R2 L' B2 Uw Fw F2 L U F B2 U Uw2 B2


----------



## G2013 (Jan 26, 2017)

3BLD ao5 48.46 DNFless hell yeah, first sub50 ao5:

1. (53.30) B' D2 R2 U2 R2 B' R2 B' U2 L2 F' R' D' U2 L' D B U' B' L F2 Rw2 Uw2
2. 50.29 U2 B' L2 R2 F' U2 B' U2 F R2 F U' B R' U L U L2 R U Rw' Uw
3. 47.67 D' F' L2 U2 F' D2 R' L F' R2 L2 D' F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U2 D' B2 Rw
4. 47.40 U2 B2 R U2 F2 R' D2 B2 R B2 U L' B' L R' D B F L2 Fw' Uw
5. (47.05) R' U2 B2 L' R' D2 R2 U2 F2 U B' F' L' B D R2 F D' B Rw Uw


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jan 27, 2017)

20:58 5x5 BLD PB (from the first scramble of the weekly competition). About a nine minute improvement from my first and only other success. Pretty good considering it was my first attempt in three weeks.


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 27, 2017)

9:35.09 4BLD PB, not particularly fast compared to my other DNFs, but it's a success I suppose


----------



## BenBergen (Jan 27, 2017)

53.55 personal best 3Bld Single! 16 second memorization, and 37 second execution. I'm in the process of learning more corner commutators (187 down so far!), so that in the future execution will no longer take over twice as long as memorization.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jan 28, 2017)

PB!!!!!
yeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyy

super easy comms

19.17 B2 D2 B D2 B' D2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 B2 R' D F U B2 F'

[U':[M', U2]]
[z:[M', U' L' U]]
[u R u', M2]
[R:[U' M2 U, R]]
[M' U2 M, D]

[D:[D, R' U R]]
[R U2:[R' D' R, U']]
[U' R:[R D' R', U2]]


----------



## sqAree (Jan 28, 2017)

According to the UWR page, Gianfranco has the UWR single with 16.12 now.


----------



## 1973486 (Jan 28, 2017)

sqAree said:


> According to the UWR page, Gianfranco has the UWR single with 16.12 now.



Yeah he posted it on FB. I want to know if Kaijun has something faster though.


----------



## porkynator (Jan 28, 2017)

29.49 avg12 


Spoiler



1. 31.99 B' U2 R' F2 U2 D L' B2 D B' L2 F' U2 F D2 F R2 B U Rw Uw2
2. 23.47 B L2 B L2 D2 U2 B R2 U2 B2 U2 D' R U' B' D B L2 F2 U2 Uw'
3. 27.06 F U' L' F L B' L2 B D' F' D2 F D2 F L2 B2 R2 D2 B Rw2
4. (23.39) L2 D2 R2 D' F2 D2 B2 U F2 L2 B2 R' F' D' R B2 U R D2 B' U'
5. 28.94 F2 U B R2 B2 L F2 U' F' R' F R2 B' R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F U2 F Fw
6. 34.14 B D2 B2 F2 R2 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 R2 D2 R' U B' F U' L2 D2 F' R Rw'
7. 27.39 L R2 D' U2 L2 R2 F2 U' F2 R2 D2 U F' D' F2 R' F R F R2 U Rw2 Uw'
8. (DNF(26.36)) R2 F U2 L2 D2 F' U2 B' F2 D2 B R' F' R2 B' F2 U' B2 F' D2 L Rw
9. 30.20 U2 B U2 L' F U' D2 F D F' D2 R2 B' L2 F' L2 B' L2 Fw'
10. 32.97 L2 F2 U F' D B' L' U F R F2 R2 B2 D B2 R2 D R2 L2 F2 D Uw
11. 29.73 U2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F' L2 F L2 B2 U' L' B2 D2 L R' F D' U Fw' Uw'
12. 28.93 F2 D' R2 D' L2 D2 B2 D L2 B' L D R' D L' U L2 R' D2 Rw


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jan 28, 2017)

sub wr 
yayyay

Mean of 3: 24.15
1. 21.64 D2 L2 B' D2 F2 D2 R2 B2 F2 U2 F U B F U' B2 L' R2 F R D' 
2. 26.67 L2 U2 L F2 L' B2 L' D2 U2 L F2 D B' D R' D' U' F' U' L2 B2 
3. 24.15 F B' L' D B2 U F B2 D' R' U B2 D2 B2 U' B2 U L2 U2 R2 L2


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 28, 2017)

7:05.94[3:57] 4BLD PB single woah wait what
almost no pauses in exec
I think this is my second fastest attempt, counting DNFs


----------



## asacuber (Jan 29, 2017)

2:07 et what the heckkkk i havent done a bld attempt in forever(have never got a bld success)
E: 51 corners training success wat
U' L U L2 U' L U' R' F2 R F2 D2 R F2 U2 D2 L B2
e: 10:35 fail by 3 twisted corners, 2 corners, 2 edges


----------



## Riddler97 (Jan 29, 2017)

4BLD PBs - Avg5 - 6:09.58
- Mo3 - 5:44.48

1.) 6:47.57 [3:15.95]
2.) DNF (5:43.79)
3.) 6:08.03 [2:39.53]
4.) 5:33.11 [2:20.12]
5.) 5:32.28 [2:38.36]


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jan 30, 2017)

ok got my third 19 
19.92 R2 U R2 D' U2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 R F' L2 D' R2 U2 R F2 L2 D'

and my third sub wr mean (and pb)

thanks to ishaan telling me to update my algs a month ago


----------



## G2013 (Jan 30, 2017)

4BLD in 4:53.081[~2:20 memo], first successful sub 5! Yayyyyyyyyyyy (not on tape, dammit)

Also, I have just done 7 3BLDs successes in a row xd, the mo7 was bad, though. 1:01.something.

Another accomplishment is that I managed to get my 3BLD memo sub20 consistently. yayayayaya


----------



## sigalig (Jan 30, 2017)

58.85 3bld ao5, first sub-1 

(49.34)[18.59], 54.54[17.86], (DNF(1:11.74))[19.22], 1:03.72[??? missed timer], 58.27[25.11]


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jan 31, 2017)

a sub wr a day keeps the nerves away

Mean of 3: 23.99
1. 24.26 F2 D' F U' L' D2 R' F' D' L2 D2 F B2 U2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D2 
2. 22.13 B2 R2 B U2 F' L2 F R2 U2 R2 D' F' R' B2 D L' R' F D2 
3. 25.57 B2 L D2 L2 D2 B2 L F2 D2 F2 R' B U L' F D R2 F U2 R'


----------



## sigalig (Jan 31, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> a sub wr a day keeps the nerves away
> 
> Mean of 3: 23.99
> 1. 24.26 F2 D' F U' L' D2 R' F' D' L2 D2 F B2 U2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D2
> ...


That's insane man! I'll be rooting for ya


----------



## G2013 (Jan 31, 2017)

Although a DNF, it's still an accomplishment.
First 5BLD attempt ever:
6 wings,
6 X centers,
6 edges off.
21 mins, 12 mins memo. Greeeeeat

Tomorrow or the day after I'll be attempting it once again.


----------



## V.Oken (Jan 31, 2017)

BLD Relay 2x2 - 5x5 =)


----------



## sigalig (Feb 1, 2017)

3BLD PB mo3 and ao5: 53.09 and 57.33, respectively. 
Went for the ao12 and got one too many DNFs. Turns out if I got a success on one of those DNFs it would have been a 59.20 ao12. PB is still 1:35.79 



Spoiler: Times and scrambles



(middle 3 are the 53.09 mo3)

1. (DNF(50.09)) U2 L2 B2 D2 R2 B' U2 B L2 D2 R2 L D' L' D B F L2 R' D' U 
2. 51.40 F R2 D' F2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 D' B' R B2 F2 D B D2 B R2 
3. (49.12) U' B2 U2 R2 F' L2 U2 B' L2 F U2 F' D R' B2 U F' L2 U2 F' 
4. 58.73 D B2 U' B2 R F' B' D B F2 U2 R2 L2 B2 L2 D' B2 D F2 D' 
5. 1:01.85 U2 L2 D2 R2 B D2 F R2 F' R2 B' D' L2 U2 L B R2 D' F' D' B


----------



## Riddler97 (Feb 2, 2017)

3BLD PBs
Mo3 - 1:19.39 (first sub-1:20), Ao5 - 1:24.21 (first sub-1:30)

1.) 1:17.24
2.) 1:19.24
3.) 1:21.67
4.) 1:31.70
5.) DNF (2:06.19)


----------



## sigalig (Feb 3, 2017)

5bld PB: 13:29.66[5:49.87]
Really good memo, mediocre execution. That was my first time using 3-style centers on 5bld, so it was probably a slow execution because I was being careful with it and pausing to think about the comms.

Also, I've done 3 5bld attempts in the last few weeks, all successes, and all PBs on top of that. Would that count as a 5bld mo3? lol
16:44.23, 14:33.52, 13:29.66 = 14:55.80 mo3


----------



## fp4316 (Feb 4, 2017)

well today was a good day, 5 sub20s in about 100 solves, and 24.57 ao12 a few days ago 

but I practiced a LOT today and also fell very sick (it feels like I swallowed a baseball right now), hopefully I can do decently well tomorrow


----------



## Berd (Feb 4, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-4
avg of 12: 1:32.61

Time List:
1. 1:15.29 D' B2 F2 U' B2 D' B2 L2 F2 U' F' D2 U2 L' D B' R D U' F Fw Uw' 
2. 1:20.41 U2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U' L2 D' B2 U L D U2 L' F L2 B' F' L2 Rw2 
3. 1:36.93 F' D' L2 D' B2 U2 L2 D' L2 U2 B2 F2 L B L R F' D' L B Fw Uw2 
4. 1:23.56 F' L2 U F2 U' F2 R2 D B2 F2 D U R D' B2 D2 L2 B' F L' F2 Fw' Uw' 
5. (1:10.18) L2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 D2 R2 D R2 L' F' L2 D B F R F' D2 R2 Fw' Uw' 
6. (DNF(1:25.78)) U B2 U R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D' U2 R2 L' D2 L' B' D U' B U2 B' L2 Rw2 Uw' 
7. 1:39.04 F L' D2 L' D2 U2 L' D2 B2 L F2 U B' D' L2 F2 D2 U' R2 Rw' Uw' 
8. 1:22.69 B2 D' R2 U B2 D L2 B2 D' L2 B' L' R F R2 B D B' D2 L' U Rw Uw' 
9. 1:20.99 B L2 B2 L2 F L2 D2 L2 B' F' L' B' L' D L R2 B' D' R U2 Rw Uw2 
10. 1:36.95 D' B2 D' F2 U F2 D2 R2 D' R' B F2 R2 U' R2 B' U2 B' F' Uw 
11. 2:27.91 R' F' U2 F L U R D' B2 R2 L D2 L F2 L U2 F2 U2 B Uw2 
12. 1:22.30 F' U' L U' L B R' U R' D2 F U2 F2 U2 B' D2 B L2 Rw' Uw2

First Ao12!


----------



## joshsailscga (Feb 4, 2017)

Berd said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-4
> avg of 12: 1:32.61
> First Ao12!



Nice! Closest I've come to an ao12 was 8/12 this morning.

Finished up an ao100 today, 40/100 solves.
Average splits were memo: 33.93, exec: 51.73.

Also some other new pb's: 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-4
mean of 3: 1:12.81
Time List:
1. 1:11.82 F' L B2 U' L2 B' R2 L' D R' L2 U' B2 R2 B2 U F2 L2 D' L2 D2 Rw Uw2 
2. 1:11.35 U2 L B2 L' D2 L2 F2 D2 R' F' L' B2 U B U' F' D' B2 L Rw' Uw2 
3. 1:15.26 L' D2 B2 U' F2 R2 D F2 R2 D' L2 U' F' L' F R U' B' L' R2 U Rw'

Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-4
avg of 5: 1:18.06
Time List:
1. 1:11.35 U2 L B2 L' D2 L2 F2 D2 R' F' L' B2 U B U' F' D' B2 L Rw' Uw2 
2. 1:15.26 L' D2 B2 U' F2 R2 D F2 R2 D' L2 U' F' L' F R U' B' L' R2 U Rw' 
3. (DNF(1:27.11)) F2 L U L2 U2 F' U B R2 U' F2 U2 D L2 B2 L2 D' F2 U F Rw Uw2 
4. 1:27.56 B R' D' B' R' B R F' R F U2 B D2 F' D2 B L2 F2 B R2 Rw2 Uw' 
5. (1:09.30) R2 D L F R L D' L2 F B2 U2 B2 D2 L F2 L' B2 R D2 L' Rw' Uw


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 4, 2017)

started learning edge comms 2 days ago, first solve where one that I knew came up: 1:25.71
cycle was DF>UR>DB, alg was Uw M Uw2 M Uw
garbage time but at least I did it


----------



## Meneghetti (Feb 4, 2017)

22.34 on cam!  Really close to my PB, which is 22.11[8.80]


----------



## Riddler97 (Feb 5, 2017)

3BLD PB - 57.32
My first sub-1 single 

R' U' B D' F U L D L U2 F' D2 L2 D2 F U2 B2 U2 L2 R Fw' Uw'

The scramble was really easy, 3 solved corners, 0 cycle-breaks, no parity


----------



## Cale S (Feb 6, 2017)

5/5 MBLD in 7:18.12

idk why


----------



## Hari (Feb 6, 2017)

5BLD PB by a minute. Can still work on memo. What is a good split for memo:exec for sub7 and sub6?
7:33.18[3:55.84] Lw' L2 U Lw' Rw Uw' L' F B2 Dw2 Uw' Rw' B R2 Rw F2 U B2 Lw Fw' B' Bw2 Uw B' Lw' R' Uw' D' F Lw Bw2 Dw' Fw2 F2 U F' B2 Uw Lw Rw' Bw' Rw B Bw U' F' L2 U Lw2 U Dw2 D Lw Rw2 L R2 B' F2 Dw2 B


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 6, 2017)

got a 51 today, 2nd best I think  pretty sure it was a 12/6 scramble (not sure if I'm writing that correctly but I tried)


----------



## Cale S (Feb 7, 2017)

9/10 MBLD in 15:42
oops, did last corner comm of 3BLD cube backwards

just making sure I get used to MBLD before comp this weekend


----------



## Hari (Feb 7, 2017)

Decent 5BLD considering the last solve of the session of 3 and first 2 were slow DNFs. Not PB but probably exec PB. Very fluid with almost no pauses. What should I target for Memo:exec splits for sub7 and 6?
7:47.35[4:26.46] U2 Rw R' Uw2 Lw' Uw Bw' D U2 Fw2 R' L2 Bw Rw' U Lw Fw' Lw2 Uw' Dw' D2 Fw2 Dw2 L2 U2 Rw' Lw U' Bw' D2 Fw' D' Uw2 U2 R L2 Bw2 L' Rw2 F L2 Fw' Dw' B2 Bw' Fw U2 R2 D B2 Rw2 Uw' Bw2 F' Rw2 Fw2 F2 Lw2 F


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 7, 2017)

finished the UR set of edge comms


----------



## Ollie (Feb 7, 2017)

Managed a little session of 4BLD, still not too bad.

DNF(2:57.78), 2:37.12, 2:33.23, 2:30.01, 2:29.60, 2:25.42, 2:55.24, 2:27.05, 2:10.51

Things went pretty pear-shaped after that.

_current mo3: 2:30.93 (σ = 22.62)
*best mo3: 2:28.34 (σ = 2.54)*

current avg5: 2:27.36 (σ = 2.11)
*best avg5: 2:27.36 (σ = 2.11)*_

hehe


----------



## Meneghetti (Feb 8, 2017)

3BLD PB single!

21.85 D2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 B U B R2 B' D L B' L F2 L' Rw2 Uw'

edges (DF): VA BD LT GH IP
corners (UBL): IL WK CS


----------



## Riddler97 (Feb 8, 2017)

4BLD - 4:56.67 [2:19.52]

U2 R B U F2 B' Rw R' F2 B L U' F' L B Fw' Rw' L2 Fw2 D Uw B2 Fw R' F' R L2 D2 Fw2 Rw F2 U' D2 F' Rw2 D' F2 Uw2 D F

My second sub-5 4BLD, and this one was on camera! Mostly proud of the execution, pretty much anything sub-3 is good for me at this point.






The camera angle is really bad, my arm is blocking most of the cube... but I promise I wasn't cheating


----------



## sigalig (Feb 9, 2017)

Felt like trying a small multibld attempt to make myself feel better after doing so shitty at PBQ.

9/10 in 27:03[17:30]. Slow execution cus my roommate kept knocking on my door and trying to talk to me -_-
DNF was from messing up an alg, so apparently I'm capable of memo'ing 10 cubes perfectly in 17:30. Idk why 20/20 sub-hour has been so difficult for me to get


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Feb 10, 2017)

My only 3BLD practice in the last few months has been weekly competitions, but I just got my second sub-1 on the second weekly competition scramble, so yay! (55.621) Probably would be getting these more often if I wasn't terribly lazy about 3BLD.


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 10, 2017)

1:19 using DF>UR>UL comm, 1:24 using DF>UR>LF
probably will start on the next set tomorrow


----------



## sigalig (Feb 10, 2017)

Pretty dank 3bld session just now: 
19/29 with a 58.3 overall session mean. Typically I'm right around 50% accuracy or maybe a tad lower, so this is really good for me. Also got a 55.19 pb ao5 and barely missed a 58.13 ao12 because I DNFed the second to last solve by missing an edge flip on DB -_____-
I think like 90% of the time I miss an edge flip, it's on DB lol


----------



## Elo13 (Feb 10, 2017)

Did my first ever 4BLD attempt yesterday and got a success! !!!!
21:10.48 [14:23.20]
The centers were stupidly easy, I think it was something like 10 targets.


----------



## Riddler97 (Feb 10, 2017)

5BLD - 11:59.13 [5:15.28]

After 9 DNFs in a row...

Dw F Rw' L2 U2 Rw' Bw Rw R2 F2 Uw2 D2 R' Uw' D2 Fw' L' Rw' F' Lw' L' B2 Uw2 L' Uw2 L' Lw D Uw Lw D' U' B2 Uw D2 F' U2 Lw2 Dw L' R B U D Fw D Fw2 Uw2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U R Uw2 Rw B L Lw2 Dw'

Centres were insane, lots of pre-oriented pieces.


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 10, 2017)

1:09.67 using 3 edge comms


----------



## oneshot (Feb 11, 2017)

Just posting my time will motivate me to get faster so I won't look so awful compared to you guys...

3BLD 5:07. (My pb. I'm old, what do you want?)


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Feb 11, 2017)

oneshot said:


> Just posting my time will motivate me to get faster so I won't look so awful compared to you guys...
> 
> 3BLD 5:07. (My pb. I'm old, what do you want?)


It took me ages to get sub 5!
Probably because I had the worst memo and memoing/solving order


----------



## CyanSandwich (Feb 11, 2017)

Got a 5BLD PB - 4:44.41[1:47.19]






5:09 mo2 which is nice I suppose lol. Missed a 5:16 mo3 by 3 centers.


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 11, 2017)

oneshot said:


> Just posting my time will motivate me to get faster so I won't look so awful compared to you guys...
> 
> 3BLD 5:07. (My pb. I'm old, what do you want?)


It takes a fair bit of work to get times like that. Especially for us oldies.


----------



## Berd (Feb 11, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-11
avg of 5: 1:06.85

Time List:
1. (56.33) R D' F' U2 F' B R' F D B R' D2 B2 R B2 R2 U2 D2 R' B2 Fw' Uw 
2. (DNF(59.12)) F' B2 U2 L' R2 B2 D2 U2 R2 U2 R B2 F D2 R D L U' B' D' L2 Rw' Uw' 
3. 1:07.14 L' F L2 D R2 F U D' R' F2 U B2 D' R2 B2 U2 F2 D L2 R Rw 
4. 1:05.86 D L U F' L B' U B' D2 R F2 U2 R2 D B2 D' B2 U2 F2 U2 Fw' Uw' 
5. 1:07.53 U' R2 B2 D2 R2 D F2 D2 U' L2 U2 B L F2 U F2 D2 B' D2 F' D' Rw Uw2

PB ao5/Mo3!


----------



## Daniel Lin (Feb 12, 2017)

learned all UF comms, and got a 23 with UF

i just started doing solves yesterday, so i think i'm doing pretty well

23.16 L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 R' F2 U2 L D2 R2 U' R U2 L' F' D' L B2 R2 

[sexy, M']
[L' F' L, S]
[U' R U, M2]
[E, L U L']
[U' L U:[M', U2]]

[L D2 L', U']
[UD L:[D2, L U' L']]
[z' R:[R D' R', U]]
[r':[U, L' D2 L]]


----------



## Hari (Feb 12, 2017)

First sub30 avg of 5. Surprised with the consistency. 29.54 Mo3 which is also PB probably.
Average of 5: 29.59
1. 28.36 U' L2 U R2 D2 B2 R2 U B2 U' F2 R' F2 L' F D' R2 F R B' F2 
2. (DNF(37.00)) R L B R' U L' F R' B2 U' F B2 L2 U2 R2 F D2 F U2 D2 
3. 30.60 R' F U' B R' D2 R2 D R B R2 F2 L B2 U2 B2 L F2 R' U2 R 
4. 29.81 U L2 D B2 D' L2 U B2 U F2 L' B' L' R' F' U2 R2 F' D2 F2 
5. (28.22) R2 D U B2 D' R2 D L2 F2 D' U' R' U' F2 D L2 D R2 F' D'


----------



## Ollie (Feb 12, 2017)

Nearly back to full speed:

2:26.50, 2:30.21, 2:09.14, 2:35.73, 2:05.50 

= *2:21.95 Ao5*
= *2:16.79 Mo3
*
All of the memo times were around 55s - practicing OLL parity avoidance has helped me to trace faster. But my cube is pretty broken and my TPS isn't great.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Feb 12, 2017)

UF pb, day 3 of UF practice

22.43 F' R' D' B L' U' R' U2 R2 U' L2 D2 R2 B' L2 F2 R2 U2 B U2

[U L2 U', M']
[M', U' L' U]
[l' U':[U', l E' l']]
[R'M'U' M' U' M)*2]
[M D' M', U']

[U:[R' D2 R, U]]
[l':[U2, R' D2 R]]
[z R':[R' D R, U']]
[R' U:left sune right sune]


----------



## Hari (Feb 13, 2017)

Good 5BLD 2 mean for me. First one nearly exec PB but had a 10 sec pause in centers. Last one a second off PB. Still can't break 7:30 :/
Session average: 8:07.60
1. 8:07.60[4:42.33] U' B2 D2 L2 U Bw' U B' D2 Fw L' Bw D Bw2 L Fw' D2 Fw Rw' U2 Fw Uw' Lw2 U Fw B D2 R' Fw Rw Fw2 Dw Fw' Bw' D2 Rw2 F' Uw' Fw Rw B' F2 Bw' Uw' L Bw L U' F' Dw F2 Uw B' Uw R Lw' Fw2 R L U2 
2. (DNF(8:34.68)[5:40.63]) Bw L R' Fw2 B' D2 Uw' R Lw' D' Rw' U2 R2 Fw U2 B L Fw2 Bw' Uw Bw Fw Rw2 Dw' Lw' Uw' Fw' Bw2 F' Dw2 Fw2 Bw' Dw' Uw' D2 B2 R2 Bw Dw2 Lw2 F2 Lw F2 L2 F2 Uw L2 D2 Lw2 F' D2 Bw U2 L' Bw Fw2 Rw Bw B' Uw' 
3. (7:34.32[3:59.12]) Lw D' Dw' L F2 L' B' Lw' R Dw' D' L2 Fw2 Bw2 Uw' Bw Dw Rw' Bw L2 Fw L2 Dw' Lw D' U2 Lw2 Fw U F' Fw2 Dw' Bw R Dw2 Bw R2 Rw' U2 Lw R D2 Bw2 F' U' Rw2 F Lw Bw Dw' Uw2 D2 Fw2 R' D2 Rw R' B Dw' Lw


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Feb 13, 2017)

6:45.274 4BLD PB in the weekly competition. Also got a 13/14 in 54:27. The mistake was two flipped edges which is annoying, but for my first attempt at 14 I'll take it.


----------



## Jacck (Feb 13, 2017)

http://www.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=2014&compid=10

The Mental Breakdown Germany 2017 was the first comp with a second round in 4bld.
Did my first Mo3 in the first round and added another success in the final round (awful scramble: obvious nice centers but 22 wings in 27 targets plus corners-parity).
So I am the first one, who ever solved 4 4bld in a row at an comp 
Jan, István and Marcel got an Ao5.


----------



## Cale S (Feb 13, 2017)

Official 23/25 MBLD


----------



## Ollie (Feb 13, 2017)

Cale S said:


> Official 23/25 MBLD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What the hell.

I've seen people realise they have duplicate scrambles maybe half way through memorisation, I don't understand why you didn't tell the judge and get it rescrambled while you memorised other cubes. I guess that's the last thing you want to think about during the attempt.

Fair play for not attempting the scramble, though.

EDIT: My silly accomplishment, only a Mo3 today:

2:02.93, 2:24.38, 2:06.70 = *2:11.34 Mo3*

Maybe time for some fingertricks.


----------



## Cale S (Feb 13, 2017)

Ollie said:


> What the hell.
> 
> I've seen people realise they have duplicate scrambles maybe half way through memorisation, I don't understand why you didn't tell the judge and get it rescrambled while you memorised other cubes. I guess that's the last thing you want to think about during the attempt.
> 
> Fair play for not attempting the scramble, though.



I tried to get their attention and fix it like I've done before but they didn't notice me...


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 13, 2017)

Cale S said:


> Official 23/25 MBLD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What was your review strategy and what did you change it to? I'm still trying to settle on one.


----------



## Ollie (Feb 13, 2017)

Sub-2:

1. 1:57.09 f' R B' D F' r2 D' B2 U' L U f' F' r D L F2 f' U2 R r' U' r F L u2 r' L u2 L' B' u' F' R B f' r L2 R' U



Spoiler



Missed the easy orientation x', went for z' instead.


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 13, 2017)

Ollie said:


> Sub-2:
> 
> 1. 1:57.09 f' R B' D F' r2 D' B2 U' L U f' F' r D L F2 f' U2 R r' U' r F L u2 r' L u2 L' B' u' F' R B f' r L2 R' U
> 
> ...


Is this a PB?


----------



## Ollie (Feb 13, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> Is this a PB?


For having two pints of 7% cider, yes 

EDIT: Filmed a couple of 2:2x successes afterwards, both had sub-50 memo, what.

EDIT2: Not quite two pints. Maybe a pint and a half. 2 bottles.


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 13, 2017)

Ollie said:


> For having two pints of 7% cider, yes
> 
> EDIT: Filmed a couple of 2:2x successes afterwards, both had sub-50 memo, what.


Blimey. I wish I liked cider. I've had a couple of these tonight. Maybe I should try a quick MBLD.


----------



## Ollie (Feb 13, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> Blimey. I wish I liked cider. I've had a couple of these tonight. Maybe I should try a quick MBLD. View attachment 7485



At some point, we really need a UK trip to Poland.


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 13, 2017)

Ollie said:


> At some point, we really need a UK trip to Poland.


That is an excellent idea.


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 14, 2017)

Ollie said:


> At some point, we really need a UK trip to Poland.


Yeah... Mental Breakdown Poland please 

What's with the 4BLD practice? Do you have a goal?


----------



## CyanSandwich (Feb 14, 2017)

5BLD PB - 4:36.25[1:41.83]

I seem to average sub-2 memo now. Need to reduce pauses, turn a little faster and replace some algs.


----------



## Goosly (Feb 14, 2017)

Somehow managed to improve my 5bld by more than a minute at Mental breakdown Germany, even lost some time by cancelling 6 corners because I realised I swapped the first and last pair.
Then failed the 4bld and 3bld final


----------



## Ollie (Feb 14, 2017)

mark49152 said:


> Yeah... Mental Breakdown Poland please
> 
> What's with the 4BLD practice? Do you have a goal?



Just boredom, no goal. Staying competitive for WC!


----------



## h2f (Feb 14, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> Blimey. I wish I liked cider. I've had a couple of these tonight. Maybe I should try a quick MBLD.



One of my mostly liked beers.


----------



## sigalig (Feb 14, 2017)

19/20 multibld PB, 58:18.82[40:41.90]. DNF was 2 flipped edges that I missed during the memo stage ((((((
Fastest memo per cube by a good bit, most points ever + fastest ever attempt at 20 cubes by ~1:30.
I think I'll probably just go for 22 cubes next, going for 20 kinda seems like a waste of time since it is kind of obvious to me now that I am capable of 20 sub-hour.


----------



## Riddler97 (Feb 15, 2017)

More 4BLD PBs

Mo3 - 5:17.95
Avg5 - 5:30.32

1. 5:35.39 [2:12.78]
2. DNF (5:51.00)
3. 5:38.85 [~2:20, missed the spacebar]
4. 4:58.30 [2:08.79]
5. 5:16.70 [2:08.13]


----------



## kake123 (Feb 16, 2017)

20/20 MBLD in 56min 14.09s

I just need a n/n 20 attempt mo3 before this weekend's comp


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Feb 16, 2017)

New 4BLD PB single, 6:03.574. Got a 6:56.536 right afterwards, which is good for me, but then failed the mo3 by two centers.


----------



## G2013 (Feb 16, 2017)

OK WTF
After a failed 5BLD attempt, I did some 3BLD solves to come across this:

Time list:
1. 41.250[14.69] U F D2 B U2 F' U2 L2 R2 F U2 F L B' F' D' U2 B' L' F' D Fw Uw2
2. (43.681[12.23]) B' R2 F2 D2 F D2 F' U2 L2 F' L' B U B2 D2 F R B2 U Rw Uw'
3. 33.661[11.30] B2 U' F' U B' R2 B2 L' D R2 L2 B D2 R2 D2 B' R2 B2 R2 Fw' Uw'
4. (29.147[10.15!!!]) R' U R D2 L' U2 D F' D F R2 L2 U2 F2 B' U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 Uw
5. 42.919[12.31] R F2 L2 R B2 U2 R' U2 R U2 B2 U' R B' L2 D' L R U' R' F'

WTFFFF

Ao5 39.27, 
mo3 35.24, 
single 29.14, 
memo single 10.15, 
memo mo5 12.13, 
execution single 18.99, 
execution mo5 25.98.
This beats all my 3BLD PBs. HOW IS IT POSSIBLUHH


----------



## sigalig (Feb 16, 2017)

kake123 said:


> 20/20 MBLD in 56min 14.09s
> 
> I just need a n/n 20 attempt mo3 before this weekend's comp



Damn, the definition of a one-up! Hahaha good job man. I'm going to get the 20/20 tomorrow


----------



## Ollie (Feb 16, 2017)

kake123 said:


> 20/20 MBLD in 56min 14.09s
> 
> I just need a n/n 20 attempt mo3 before this weekend's comp



Inspired by this, I tried a multi, as I've acquired some "corporate" cubes (of semi-decent quality!):

8/9 15:38.12

The error was two twisted corners, and the scrambles were plucking awful in terms of parity and twisted corners. 2 cubes had 4 twisted corners...

EDIT: Last cube was off by 2 twisted corners. I have no idea what will be worthy of a "top 3" finish at WC. But I kind of want it.


----------



## OJ Cubing (Feb 17, 2017)

Got my first sub-2 3BLD (1:55.029) just under a month since sub-3!! First time my memo time has been less than my execution time lol!
(I use M2 Edges and OP corners but I want to wait until after my next comp to learn a faster execution method)


----------



## Daniel Lin (Feb 17, 2017)

19.85 edges only average of 12
with UF buffer

got a 15 on one solve. UF was solved so i just used DF


----------



## kake123 (Feb 17, 2017)

kake123 said:


> 20/20 MBLD in 56min 14.09s
> 
> I just need a n/n 20 attempt mo3 before this weekend's comp


Unfortunately, no mo3 

3rd attempt was a 18/20 MBLD in 57min 39.88s off by a flipped edge respectively, should pay more attention to flipped edges for tomorrow's comp


----------



## kake123 (Feb 17, 2017)

*6min 28.263s* 4BLD PB avg5



Spoiler: Scrambles from plusTimer



Number of Solves: 5
Mean: DNF
Best: 6:13.970
Worst: DNF
Average: 6:28.263
Current Ao5: 6:28.263
Best Ao5: 6:28.263

1. 6:20.900
17/02/2017 21:14:04
D' B' L2 B L' D' B L' F2 U' R F2 D2 F2 D2 L B2 U2 B2 R Fw2 Uw2 U' Fw2 B2 Rw2 R U' L' Uw2 R L2 U2 Fw' U2 F' R2 Uw' Fw' Uw2 Fw' L2 Uw' U2 x2

2. (6:13.970)
17/02/2017 21:23:38
L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 L B2 L' F2 R U' F R2 D B' D2 L U D' F' Rw2 Fw2 F Uw2 F D' R2 L2 D2 Rw2 F2 Uw2 D Rw' Fw2 U2 L2 F2 L2 Uw' Rw Fw2 U Rw' Uw2 Fw' z y2

3. (DNF (0.444))
17/02/2017 21:33:17
B U2 D2 B D2 B' R2 F R2 F2 D2 R U' R' D2 R' B U2 B' L Rw2 D2 Fw2 R D' Rw2 B2 R Uw2 U Rw2 D F2 Fw R2 Fw' F' Rw2 U' Uw Rw L D' Rw' B2 x2 y

4. 6:23.010
17/02/2017 21:53:14
B2 D' F2 R2 B R' F L2 B2 L B2 L2 U' L2 D B2 U D2 L2 D Uw2 R D2 Rw2 F Rw2 U2 F U2 Fw2 U2 B' U' L B2 Uw D' L Rw Uw D2 Rw R F2 Uw x2 y'

5. 6:40.880
17/02/2017 21:54:22
D2 F2 D2 L2 R2 B U2 R2 F D' U2 L R2 F' R' B D2 U' R2 F' Fw2 U' Fw2 R' Uw2 B2 Rw2 U B2 L U2 F2 Fw D F' U R' F' Uw Rw R2 Fw' Uw' Rw Fw z


----------



## G2013 (Feb 17, 2017)

Not an accomplishment, but if I post this in "funny scrambles thread" I'm not sure BLDers are gonna see it.

4BLD scramble with half the centers pieces in correct position:
U' L2 R F B L2 Uw' Rw' Fw2 D F2 Fw2 Uw' D Fw B' L2 Rw F' B L2 U' Uw D B' D R' U' D' R' F2 Fw' U D' L Fw' Uw2 Fw Uw2 B

The time was 5:09, with the memo around 2 and a half minutes (it should have been way faster!)

My PB is 4:57 so this was close but yet not my fastest solve ever. It is my 2nd fastest though.

Try it for yourself!


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Feb 18, 2017)

Started incorporating center comms into my 4BLD solves today (I've been using U2). Getting to use a couple every solve .


----------



## Riddler97 (Feb 18, 2017)

Official results from Singapore Open 2017

5BLD - 14:25 (First official success)
MBLD - 9/11 (41:08)
3BLD - 1:18.61

But I DNFed all my 4BLD attempts...


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 18, 2017)

Riddler97 said:


> Official results from Singapore Open 2017
> 
> 5BLD - 14:25 (First official success)
> MBLD - 9/11 (41:08)
> ...


I was just looking at your results on cubecomps. You are making some nice progress up the UK rankings.


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 18, 2017)

Finally got an official 4bld success, on the last attempt, whew. All wca events complete at last. 

Also sub-2 3bld mo3, still last in SG, what is this even


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 18, 2017)

Riddler97 said:


> Official results from Singapore Open 2017
> 
> 5BLD - 14:25 (First official success)
> MBLD - 9/11 (41:08)
> ...


Congratulations, nice results. At this rate of improvement you'll be catching Callum up soon


----------



## Daniel Lin (Feb 18, 2017)

4th and 5th sub 20s. both 8 comms 

18.86 F2 L2 D R2 B2 L2 F2 D' U2 L2 U2 B R B' D' F U2 L R2 B D'

[S', R' F R]
[D2, M]
[M, U L2 U']
[r' U:[M', U2]]

[z':[R' U2 R, D']]
[U R':[R' D' R, U2]]
[U L:[D2, L U' L']]
[R' U2:[R' D R, U']]

19.70 D2 L B2 D2 L D2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 B D2 L B2 R' U B' U

i saw that UF was solved, so i just used my old buffer DF

[x' R' U':[M, U2]]
[R, U M' U']
[U:[U M' U', R']]
[M2:[U R' U', M']]

[z':[L' U2 L, D]]
[D L:[U2, L D' L']]
[z U R:[R U' R', D2]]
[U2, R' D' R]


----------



## Cale S (Feb 18, 2017)

Mean of 3: 34.57
1. 35.47 U2 L U D2 R' U2 R L2 F' D' F2 U2 L2 F' R2 F2 B R2 F2 U2 D2
2. 32.58 R' U2 B2 U2 B2 L R2 F2 D2 R2 D U L U' B' L U F
3. 35.66 U' B2 U' F2 D2 B2 D' B2 R2 B2 F2 R D2 B' D2 L' R' U' R2 D F'

pb, on cam


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 20, 2017)

2:41.587 3BLD PB single!


----------



## Cale S (Feb 20, 2017)

haven't gotten a 5BLD success in a while, randomly did an attempt tonight:

5:22.78 [1:59]

tomorrow I'll try for a good streak of successes or something


----------



## BenBergen (Feb 20, 2017)

Broke my 3Bld average PBs today for the first time since August
Ao5: *1:06.33* – 1:03.56, (1:18.22), (54.74), 1:11.14, 1:04.29
Ao12: *1:14.40* – 56.80, 1:38.98, 1:03.80, (DNF), 1:26.22, 1:09.59, 1:03.19, 1:32.47, 1:03.56, 1:18.72, (54.74), 1:11.14


----------



## G2013 (Feb 20, 2017)

Official 4BLD: 17:30.00

This is my slowest success to the date, official or not. Lol
I average about 7 mins hahahaha
What made this attempt so slow is that I assured the memo a lot and that I memoed wrongly and I couldn't find the mistake xD

Anyway, 2nd in my country (out of 3 xD) and 15 in South America (out of 17 XD).


----------



## pinser (Feb 20, 2017)

7:11.46[4:18.41] second best 4BLD ever


----------



## Daniel Lin (Feb 20, 2017)

18.92 U2 L2 B2 F2 U B2 D F2 D B2 L' D F D L2 B' F L R2 F 

my second sub 21 with UF


----------



## NewCuber000 (Feb 21, 2017)

3BLD in 3:27.52! Pretty much back to where I was when I stopped practicing BLD last year and forgot everything. Except this time I know M2, have a different letter scheme, and memorize differently, so hopefully I wont be stopping here.


----------



## Cale S (Feb 21, 2017)

pb for 5BLD memo

4:35.77 [1:40]

my memo is definitely getting faster, I think I can almost consistently sub-2
going to actually start learning 3style so I don't feel slow


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 21, 2017)

G2013 said:


> Anyway, 2nd in my country (out of 3 xD) and 15 in South America (out of 17 XD).


Or out of over 40 million and over 400 million respectively, depending on your viewpoint


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Feb 21, 2017)

Much faster than I was expecting, given how little I've cared about 3BLD recently. 1:00.620 PB Mo3 and 1:02.905 PB Ao5. Still a bit disappointed not to get a sub-1 mean, but oh well.

1. 1:05.071 U L2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D' B2 L2 R B2 R2 B R' D B R' F U'
2. (DNF(1:03.552)) B2 D2 U F2 L2 F2 U' B2 R2 U F U' F2 U L B2 R U' F' D' L'
3. 1:03.681 B D' B U2 F U' B' R' F' B2 L U2 D2 L2 F2 L' D2 L D2 L2
4. 59.962 D2 L2 R' D2 F2 R F2 D2 R' D2 L' B' U' L' D2 L B' R B F L'
5. (58.216) U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F' L2 F' U2 B U L D2 L2 B L D' B2 F D'


----------



## pinser (Feb 21, 2017)

Cale S said:


> pb for 5BLD memo
> 
> 4:35.77 [1:40]
> 
> ...


You don't know 3-style?


----------



## Daniel Lin (Feb 21, 2017)

pinser said:


> You don't know 3-style?


He does M2/r2 for midges/wings and uses bad corner comms I think


----------



## Cale S (Feb 21, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> He does M2/r2 for midges/wings and uses bad corner comms I think



My wings and midges are mostly comms except for really bad cases that are good with M2 (DF FR RD for example)

For corners I try to set up to cases I know, but if it just isn't good I'll just do OP

My centers are also very unoptimized


----------



## G2013 (Feb 21, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> Or out of over 40 million and over 400 million respectively, depending on your viewpoint



Hehehe that way I like it more ;D


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 22, 2017)

47.53 3BLD PB single wtf
10/8 scramble, lots of cycle breaks and solved pieces for edges, pretty normal for corners


----------



## Keroma12 (Feb 22, 2017)

4x4x4 BLD PB ao5 *5:46.24*: 5:32.95, 6:06.33, (5:24.50) , 5:39.43, (DNF(5:48.99))
First three scrambles are from the weekly competition.



Spoiler: Video


----------



## porkynator (Feb 22, 2017)

20.01 F U2 F' U2 L2 U B L' U R2 D' B2 L2 U B2 U F2 U2 L2 Rw

x'
[L D' L': [L' D L, U2]] (13/13)
[L, F R' F'] (8/21)
[D', R U2 R'] (8/29)
[D: [U R U', L2]] (10/39)

Lw' U' M U R2 U' M' U R' x' (9/48)
[U2: [R', U' M' U]] (9/57)
Uw M Uw2 M Uw (5/62)
[D' Lw' U: [M', U2]] (9/71)


----------



## Daniel Lin (Feb 23, 2017)

19.48 D F2 U' F2 L2 U R2 B2 L2 D' B2 L' D' B' L' D2 F D R D' L2

6/10 scramble

[R':[F, R' S' R]]
U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R
[R'M' U R':[E, R2]]
[U R' U:[M', U2]]
flip alg

[z':[R' D2 R, U2]]
[R2 U:[R D R', U2]]
lefty A perm


----------



## kake123 (Feb 23, 2017)

3BLD PBs

*54.743s* mo3
*55.518s* avg5



Spoiler: Scrambles from plusTimer



3x3-BLD

Number of Solves: 9
Mean: 57.772
Best: 52.400
Worst: 1:03.438
Average: 57.730
Last Ao5: 55.518
Best Ao5: 55.518

1. 59.656
23/02/2017 16:25:56
D2 L2 R2 D B2 U L2 R2 D2 L F' U' B' D' B2 R2 B R2 B' R' F' Rw Uw'

2. 56.675
23/02/2017 16:27:33
D F2 D2 B2 L2 U B2 U F' D' F2 U' F' R' D2 F2 U2 R U' Rw' Uw'

3. 59.039
23/02/2017 16:28:00
U2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D L D F' L' F' L2 R2 U' B2 F2 R U' Rw'

4. 1:02.190
23/02/2017 16:31:39
F' D2 B' R2 F2 L2 U2 B L2 D2 U F' L B2 R' F' D L' U2 B2 Rw2 Uw2

5. *54.726*
23/02/2017 16:33:36
L2 U' L2 R2 D2 B2 L2 R2 D' F D L' U B' L R U F U' Fw' Uw'

6. *(1:03.438)*
23/02/2017 16:37:12
D R2 B2 D B2 D' F2 U F2 L2 R B U B2 D' B' D' L' U' L Fw

7. *(52.400)*
23/02/2017 16:39:29
U2 F2 U F2 R2 D R2 U' R2 U R F2 L U R2 F' R F' U2 Rw'

8. *54.207*
23/02/2017 16:41:44
D2 U2 B2 F2 R B2 R' F2 U2 L' F' U2 F' D' L' U' L' U' B' R2 Uw'

9. *57.621*
23/02/2017 16:44:48
L2 F U2 B L2 D2 L2 B' F D L R2 D2 L' D2 U B' F' L U2 Rw' Uw'


----------



## Riddler97 (Feb 23, 2017)

PB 3BLD Mo3

mean of 3: 1:16.99

Time List:
1. 1:11.74 F2 D' L2 D2 U F2 L2 F2 L2 U' L B F R' F' U' L D2 R D' Fw' 
2. 1:09.40 R' F' U' L2 F' D' B2 R' B L R2 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' B2 U Rw' 
3. 1:29.81 U2 D B2 R' B2 R2 F U L U' B2 U R2 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 F'


----------



## G2013 (Feb 23, 2017)

porkynator said:


> 20.01 F U2 F' U2 L2 U B L' U R2 D' B2 L2 U B2 U F2 U2 L2 Rw
> 
> x'
> [L D' L': [L' D L, U2]] (13/13)
> ...



Ftw edge buffer XD

Also, PB mo3 (34.99) and ao5 (37.03): yay

1. 38.589 B' U2 F L2 F' L2 U2 F R2 F R D L' D F2 R B' D2 B2 Uw2 
2. (DNF(43.838)) R' F2 U B2 U R' B' L2 B' F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D' B2 U Rw 
3. (32.472) R' B2 D' L2 F2 D' B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U L' R2 D2 U2 B2 R F' D' F Uw 
4. 39.356 U F2 D2 L' F2 R' F2 L2 U2 L R2 F2 U R D B D L2 F' L Fw' Uw2 
5. 33.152 B2 L U2 F2 L' U2 L2 D2 F2 L' B2 F' D' B' R U2 F R' D' R' Fw'


----------



## kake123 (Feb 24, 2017)

3BLD PB avg12 *1:02.336s*



Spoiler: Scrambles from plusTimer



3x3-BLD

Number of Solves: 12
Mean: 1:03.915
Best: 54.834
Worst: 1:28.787
Average: 1:02.336
Current Ao12: 1:02.336
Best Ao12: 1:02.336
Current Ao5: 1:01.764
Best Ao5: 56.086

1. 54.990
24/02/2017 12:52:16
U B2 L2 R2 D' U R2 F2 U' R' D2 U R2 B R B L2 R2 D' B2 Rw2 Uw

2. (54.834)
24/02/2017 12:54:04
U' R2 D' U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U' L D2 R2 B L2 F2 R F' D2 B2 R2 Uw2

3. (1:28.787)
24/02/2017 12:56:40
D U B2 D F2 L2 B2 R2 B' D2 U F D2 L2 R2 F' U2 L F2 Rw' Uw'

4. 55.817
24/02/2017 13:00:34
U L2 B2 D2 F2 D' B2 D L2 U R F' L' F D' B' D' R F2 L' R' Fw' Uw2

5. 57.451
24/02/2017 13:01:23
L2 U2 B' D2 F2 R2 F' R2 B L F R D L U' L2 R' D' U' F' Rw Uw'

6. 57.328
24/02/2017 13:06:40
U2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D' U2 L2 F' D R D U' B' U' F L U2 B' R' Uw

7. 1:11.303
24/02/2017 13:13:06
Accidentally deleted the scramble 

8. 1:00.274
24/02/2017 13:15:47
F R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 D2 B' U2 R D U B' D' R U B' D' U' L2 Fw

9. 58.842
24/02/2017 13:18:58
F2 R B2 D2 R' B2 F2 L D' L B2 L R F L' B' D B' F Rw2 Uw2

10. 1:23.394
24/02/2017 13:23:58
D L2 F2 D2 U2 L2 D B U' L' B F D R D' R' B2 L U' Rw' Uw

11. 57.792
24/02/2017 13:26:10
B2 U2 L2 B' U2 B' L2 F2 R2 D2 L F2 D' U' R U' L D L2 B2 Uw

12. 1:06.178
24/02/2017 13:29:23
F2 R U2 L2 R' F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D' F' U2 R D' F' L F' R U' Rw


----------



## sigalig (Feb 24, 2017)

Second attempt at 25 cube multi: 22/25 in 1:07:17[47:29.51]

Decided to ditch the 20 cube attempts since my last attempt was 2 flipped edges off of 20/20 in 58:18. First attempt at 25 cubes was a few days ago, 17/25 in 1:14:00 ish. So yeah, this improvement feels awesome 



Spoiler: video











3 DNFs were:
-didn't see a twisted corner during memo
-forgot to execute an edge flip
-executed a letter pair for edges out of order, so off by a 3 edge cycle.


----------



## kake123 (Feb 24, 2017)

sigalig said:


> Second attempt at 25 cube multi: 22/25 in 1:07:17[47:29.51]
> 
> Decided to ditch the 20 cube attempts since my last attempt was 2 flipped edges off of 20/20 in 58:18. First attempt at 25 cubes was a few days ago, 17/25 in 1:14:00 ish. So yeah, this improvement feels awesome
> 
> ...


Wow, Seriously GJ, I had to check what I reading more than once lol.

This is better than my 22/23 in 1:06 from a few months ago.

And yeah, I think it is a good move to go for 25 now.


----------



## sigalig (Feb 24, 2017)

kake123 said:


> Wow, Seriously GJ, I had to check what I reading more than once lol.
> 
> This is better than my 22/23 in 1:06 from a few months ago.
> 
> And yeah, I think it is a good move to go for 25 now.



Well technically, 22/23 in 1:06 is more points than 22/25 and in less time than mine  haha but thanks!


----------



## sigalig (Feb 25, 2017)

Uhhhhhhhhhhhhh, wtf just happened.
I finished the first draft of my corner comm list the other day, so i drilled a bunch this morning. Just had the craziest session, definitely thanks to getting my corners dialed. Destroyed every single one of my 3bld PBs.

40.44 single (10/8) (coming from 42.30)
48.17 mo3 (coming from 53.09)
52.68 ao5 (coming from 55.19)
56.77 ao12 (coming from 1:08.65)
Kept going after the ao12 and DNFed the average when I needed 4 more successes for an ao25. Got 14 consecutive successes tho


----------



## OJ Cubing (Feb 25, 2017)

kake123 said:


> Unfortunately, no mo3
> 
> 3rd attempt was a 18/20 MBLD in 57min 39.88s off by a flipped edge respectively, should pay more attention to flipped edges for tomorrow's comp


How did the comp go? Did you get your 20/20?


----------



## kake123 (Feb 25, 2017)

OJ Cubing said:


> How did the comp go? Did you get your 20/20?


I failed, 3/20 then 45min later 2nd attempt which was 15/18


----------



## pinser (Feb 25, 2017)

5:33.48 4BLD PB. Memo/exec splits were 3:05.09/2:28.39


----------



## Berd (Feb 25, 2017)

kake123 said:


> I failed, 3/20 then 45min later 2nd attempt which was 15/18



How did you manage 3/20?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OJ Cubing (Feb 25, 2017)

kake123 said:


> I failed, 3/20 then 45min later 2nd attempt which was 15/18


Ouch that's gotta hurt


----------



## kake123 (Feb 26, 2017)

Berd said:


> How did you manage 3/20?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, I was a little nervous for the first attempt, and didn't focus well


----------



## NewCuber000 (Feb 26, 2017)

2:29.xx 3BLD single (Shut the timer before seeing the full time, I was too excited XD. My pb success was 3:27 yesterday so wth lol.
It was something like (may not be remembering this correctly):

Corners: IV (pictured someone on an IV) GM (pictured gumballs in the IV) TN (pictured giant 1 ton weight on person on IV ) Q (pictured a Q on the weight - not sure how effective that really is.)
Edges: GV (gov) IW (iw (im not good at making words or even sounds, lol) EA (ea XD) BL (ball) HT (hat) H.


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 26, 2017)

NewCuber000 said:


> 2:29.xx 3BLD single (Shut the timer before seeing the full time, I was too excited XD. My pb success was 3:27 yesterday so wth lol.
> It was something like (may not be remembering this correctly):
> 
> Corners: IV (pictured someone on an IV) GM (pictured gumballs in the IV) TN (pictured giant 1 ton weight on person on IV ) Q (pictured a Q on the weight - not sure how effective that really is.)
> Edges: GV (gov) IW (iw (im not good at making words or even sounds, lol) EA (ea XD) BL (ball) HT (hat) H.


Nice improvement. Do you have any sort of system for single letters?


----------



## Daniel Lin (Feb 26, 2017)

loledges only

9.67 F D2 L2 B D2 R2 D2 B L2 B2 F' L' F2 U' L R' F U2 L B F


----------



## Daniel Lin (Feb 26, 2017)

sorry for double post

Eighth sub 20!

19.91 B F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D2 B' U2 L2 F R' B' F' D' R2 U R' B' R2 F2


----------



## Cale S (Feb 26, 2017)

Average of 12: 43.54
1. 46.50 D R2 U' B2 D L2 U' R2 U F2 U B' D' R' B' F U L' R2 U F2 x' y
2. 42.26 U R B' L' F2 U R2 L' D2 L' D2 B2 R2 F' D2 B D2 R2 B' D2 F' x' y'
3. (1:20.08) R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 L B2 D2 F2 R' F2 U F' R2 B' L' B F R' F2 x y
4. 48.91 L2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B F2 D2 U2 L2 B' D R B D' B2 D' F' L2 F' R2 x
5. (30.24) F' U2 B2 F' R2 B' R2 U2 B2 U' R2 F2 U2 R' D' R2 D F2 R z y2
6. 39.24 B2 D2 L' D2 L' F2 D2 R F2 R U R F' R U' F2 U2 L D2 z'
7. 43.68 R2 D2 B2 U2 L B2 R D2 U2 F2 R' U' F' L2 D' B' D2 U L D' x2 y
8. 44.12 D2 B L2 B U2 F D2 B2 R2 U2 B' R' U R2 D2 F R' D' U2 R2 U x' y'
9. 34.26 F' U2 B' L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B L2 F2 R D2 F2 U2 B' D R2 D' U2 x2
10. 40.97 R' D' B R F' R L D B2 R' L2 F2 D' L2 U2 D' F2 L2 U2 R2 B2 z y2
11. 55.56 R2 B' F2 L2 F' U2 B L2 D2 F U2 R D' L F' U L' B2 L' F2 D2 y
12. 39.94 U2 L' F' R' U' B L B2 D' F' D2 R' U2 F2 R2 D2 R' U2 B2 L' B2 y2

pb by 0.05
box + stackmat
part of a 16 success streak


----------



## OJ Cubing (Feb 26, 2017)

5/5 mBLD for the fourth time (31:38.964 PB) just 6 days before my competition!!
Got some new noise-cancelling headphones today so that helped!!

Also my first sub 3 Mo3 3BLD (2:22.15, 2:34.61, 2:40.51 = 2:32.423 Mo3) ready to smash that 3 minute qualification time for World's!!


----------



## sigalig (Feb 26, 2017)

Another PB mo3  46.45






Never realized drilling corner comms would make such a big difference. I think my M2 is getting faster too which is resulting in less pauses to recall memo during corner execution.


----------



## Keroma12 (Feb 27, 2017)

After 89 solves, I finally got a 5BLD mean of 3 (scrambles from the weekly competition) and average of 5:

mean of 3: 10:42.96
Time List:
1. 11:30.07 
2. 10:25.85 
3. 10:12.94

avg of 5: 11:38.14
Time List:
1. 12:58.48 
2. (DNF(11:14.09)) 
3. 11:30.07 
4. 10:25.85 
5. (10:12.94)

My PB single before this was 11:19 too. Sub-10 will happen eventually.
I forgot to start recording for the first solve of the mean, but the last two were filmed:



Spoiler: Video











I should really switch over to corner comms already...


----------



## Riddler97 (Feb 27, 2017)

5BLD 11:50.08 [5:30.64]

Memo was kinda slow, not sure why, there were also quite a few pauses in execution, I should be able to improve on this soon.


----------



## NewCuber000 (Feb 27, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> Nice improvement. Do you have any sort of system for single letters?



For single letters I often just imagine the letter on the last object that I put in my image. For example if I had pictured one of those one ton weight things, I would have pictured a Q on the weight. Do you have any suggestions on what would be better than this?


----------



## porkynator (Feb 28, 2017)

Not bad
Mean of 3: 23.93
1. 22.80 F U2 B R2 U2 F D2 F2 R2 U2 F R' D2 B' U R U R2 D B2 R2 Fw' Uw2
2. 24.90 L D2 R2 B' F' U2 B' L2 F2 D2 L2 U' B2 R U B2 F' L' B' R' D Rw Uw'
3. 24.06 F2 D B2 L2 D U B2 D' F2 R2 F2 R B U L2 F D R2 F' L D2 Rw' Uw'


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 28, 2017)

OJ Cubing said:


> 5/5 mBLD for the fourth time (31:38.964 PB) just 6 days before my competition!!
> Got some new noise-cancelling headphones today so that helped!!


You are aware though that electronic headphones are illegal in WCA competitions?
GJ on your attempt, I hope your competition goes well!


----------



## OJ Cubing (Feb 28, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> You are aware though that electronic headphones are illegal in WCA competitions?
> GJ on your attempt, I hope your competition goes well!


Ah no I was not aware of this reg (2i1b)
Guess I'll just have to use them for practising at home and find some earplugs for the competition!


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 1, 2017)

NewCuber000 said:


> For single letters I often just imagine the letter on the last object that I put in my image. For example if I had pictured one of those one ton weight things, I would have pictured a Q on the weight. Do you have any suggestions on what would be better than this?


There are a few options but they are only better if they work for you. 

You could choose a certain subject that you use only for single letters. I use superheroes so in that case it would be Quicksilver, I've known someone use Pokémon.
You could have an unused letter as an imaginary 2nd letter to make a pair so if your system doesn't use Z you could have Quiz.
You might want to use a letter on the buffer piece as the imaginary 2nd letter. If the Q was in my edge memo I have D/F as my buffer so U and K are available giving Quick or Queue. I'd like to change to this method as there are lots of options and then I get to use more superheroes in my memo.


----------



## joshsailscga (Mar 1, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> There are a few options but they are only better if they work for you.
> 
> You could choose a certain subject that you use only for single letters. I use superheroes so in that case it would be Quicksilver, I've known someone use Pokémon.
> You could have an unused letter as an imaginary 2nd letter to make a pair so if your system doesn't use Z you could have Quiz.
> You might want to use a letter on the buffer piece as the imaginary 2nd letter. If the Q was in my edge memo I have D/F as my buffer so U and K are available giving Quick or Queue. I'd like to change to this method as there are lots of options and then I get to use more superheroes in my memo.



I just don't include them in my memo at all. For edges, I note which it is in my mind, often tapping it (I don't touch pieces for the rest of my memo), and for corners I do the same, and sometimes make a twisting motion over it in the direction it needs to flip. This sometimes leads to me flipping a corner the wrong direction if I forget, and I'll definitely have to do something better if I ever start BigBLD or MBLD, but it works for now


----------



## Berd (Mar 1, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-1
avg of 5: 1:05.26

Time List:
1:04.98, 1:02.25, 1:08.53, (DNF(1:33.46)), (53.31) 

PB single, 3 and 5!


----------



## Riddler97 (Mar 1, 2017)

5BLD PB by 12 seconds...

11:38.11 [5:02.80]

Bw Fw' F2 Rw2 L' D F2 Uw Rw' Fw2 Rw2 B' Bw' F' L2 Dw2 Bw2 U2 Lw Dw' Bw B' Uw' U B F2 Lw2 B' Rw2 F2 B2 Bw2 Lw D R Rw' Uw2 L' R2 F Uw Bw U' B2 R U Dw2 Bw2 R' F2 R Rw' Dw' Fw2 D2 B2 Lw' Rw U' Fw

pretty good, but still seems beatable. My success rate seems to be improving too.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 1, 2017)

corners only:

Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-1
solves/total: 20/25

single
best: 13.07
worst: 25.93

mean of 3
current: DNF (σ = 11.10)
best: 15.20 (σ = 1.73)

avg of 5
current: 18.07 (σ = 2.88)
best: 15.20 (σ = 1.73)

avg of 12
current: DNF (σ = 7.87)
best: DNF (σ = 7.87)

Average: DNF (σ = 7.65)
Mean: 18.62

Time List:
1. 18.33 L D' R2 D L2 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 L D' L' U' L D 
2. 25.93 U L F2 U R' F2 R2 U' F2 R' F2 R2 F2 L' U2 R 
3. 14.33 R' U R U D' L' B2 L U L2 U' L2 B2 U2 D' B2 D2 
4. DNF(16.71) L B R B' L' B' D2 B2 U2 D2 R' D2 B2 D2 L F2 L' B 
5. 19.68 B2 R F2 R D2 B2 U2 F2 L D2 B2 U L' D2 L U R' 
6. 13.26 B D F L2 U B U' F U2 L2 F2 B' D2 B' R2 B2 D 
7. 23.36 L2 B2 U2 B' U2 B' U2 B' U2 F D F' D' L2 F U' F2 U 
8. 21.77 L2 F' R2 D2 F' L2 B U2 R2 B U2 R' F2 U2 F2 U2 R' B2 
9. DNF(28.10) F2 R D2 L R2 D2 R D2 U2 B2 U2 D' L' U L D' L' U' 
10. 20.83 L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B' L2 D2 F2 U2 F U L2 U B' D' U2 B' D' 
11. 22.43 R' F2 U R D F2 D R U F2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 D' 
12. 22.49 U' R2 F2 U2 B2 D' L2 F2 B' D2 F' D' B R2 D B2 F 
13. 17.90 D' R2 F2 D F2 L2 D2 R2 D' B' U2 B2 R2 F' D2 R2 B' 
14. DNF(18.75) F D2 L' F' L B2 U2 F R D2 F2 R' U2 R' U2 L U2 R 
15. 14.13 B D F D F D B R2 U' B2 D L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U' B2 
16. 20.21 D B R2 D R2 D2 B' D' F2 L2 B D2 F' B2 U2 B D2 L2 
17. 21.68 F' U2 F D R2 B' L2 F2 U2 F R2 L2 B' U2 B' D 
18. 13.07 F' L' D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R D2 L2 U2 R F U2 L' U2 R' F2 R 
19. DNF(34.04) U R2 B U2 L2 B2 F' U2 L2 F U2 F' D' L2 R2 B U2 B F2 U2 
20. 15.22 U2 F' R' B2 R F' R2 D2 R' F2 L' B2 L' F2 R' F2 
21. 16.91 D2 L2 U' B2 D2 L2 U' R2 D' L' D2 F2 U2 B2 R' B2 R2 D' 
22. 13.44 B2 D2 F U2 R2 B2 F U2 F D2 L F R' F' L F R 
23. 21.34 R' B2 U2 F2 D2 L F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 U R2 B2 R2 B2 U 
24. DNF(19.26) B2 L2 F' L2 F U2 R2 F2 U2 F' U2 R F2 D2 F2 D2 R B' U2 
25. 15.94 D F2 U R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U' L2 U L' U' B2 R2 U L2 F2 L

pretty good I guess (for me)


----------



## Martial (Mar 2, 2017)

Finally sub23 : *22.33* D R' L2 F' R' F U L' F' U D' B2 D' R2 U B2 U2 L2 F2 R2


Spoiler: targets



10 edges
8 corners
(none regrips with UBL/FD as buffers)


----------



## biscuit (Mar 2, 2017)

OJ Cubing said:


> Ah no I was not aware of this reg (2i1b)
> Guess I'll just have to use them for practising at home and find some earplugs for the competition!



Can you turn them off and use them as regular headphones?


----------



## Martial (Mar 2, 2017)

Again sub23, let's go 
(22.81) D F2 L' U F' U2 R B R F' U L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D' R2 B2


Spoiler: targets



10 edges
6 corners


----------



## sigalig (Mar 3, 2017)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> corners only:
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-1
> solves/total: 20/25
> ...



Have you been using more corner comms yet? I feel like you could get sub-30 pretty quickly if you dedicated yourself to 3-style for a few months


----------



## sigalig (Mar 3, 2017)

biscuit said:


> Can you turn them off and use them as regular headphones?



I actually learned about a minute before my first multi attempt at my last comp that my noise cancelling headphones were not comp legal. However I asked if I could just use them and keep the noise cancelling button switched off and the delegate okay'ed it. Not sure if that implies that it is always legal, but it might be up to the delegate.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 3, 2017)

sigalig said:


> I actually learned about a minute before my first multi attempt at my last comp that my noise cancelling headphones were not comp legal. However I asked if I could just use them and keep the noise cancelling button switched off and the delegate okay'ed it. Not sure if that implies that it is always legal, but it might be up to the delegate.



That'd but up to the delegate yeah. Must would be okay with it would be my guess. If you can remove batteries, then I doubt there's a delegate that'd disallow it.


----------



## Cale S (Mar 3, 2017)

4BLD avg of 5: 2:45.80

Time List:
1. 2:47.48 Fw2 F Rw2 D2 R Uw' R B2 Uw U Rw2 U2 Fw' Rw Fw R L Rw Uw' Rw2 Uw' Fw B2 L2 F2 R Uw' R' F' R U2 Fw Uw U2 Rw' U2 L' B2 Fw2 Uw 
2. (2:37.80) Fw D' Uw B2 Rw2 D B' Rw R B2 R2 Rw2 Fw2 L Rw2 B F Rw2 Uw' R' Uw' R' D F Fw2 R U' B2 F2 U F' B Uw' B2 U' F L B R B2 
3. 2:48.79 Uw B' R2 L B2 Rw' B2 D2 Rw' U L F B' D2 U2 R2 Uw' L R F2 R2 U Fw2 L U D2 L2 Rw' F R2 U Rw F' Uw B D' U Rw2 Uw Rw' 
4. (3:35.94) B' D2 Uw' R2 B' L' Uw' B' Fw' D' Uw2 U2 L B' L2 U' F' Uw R' B' R' Fw' R' L2 U2 F' D' Rw2 Uw D' U Fw' F2 Uw2 U R2 F' U Rw B 
5. 2:41.12 U2 Uw' Rw Uw' R U F' B' Rw Fw2 F2 U' Rw R2 Uw2 R' B' F' Uw2 U R' Rw' Fw' Rw2 B R' F' Rw F D Fw Uw R2 L' Rw B L Fw' B U'

within a second of pb, tried rolling but got a 2:50


----------



## kake123 (Mar 3, 2017)

4BLD PBs
*4min 50.726s* PB single
*6min 5.800s* PB avg5



Spoiler: Scrambles from plusTimer



Number of Solves: 8
Mean: DNF
Best: 4:50.726
Worst: DNF
Average: DNF
Current Ao5: 6:05.800
Best Ao5: 6:05.800

1. 5:24.127
03/03/2017 12:09:28
B' U2 L2 B' U2 R2 B2 R2 F L2 U' F' D F R' D' L U2 B' L2 Fw2 R F Uw2 F' D2 Rw2 R' L' F' R Uw R2 Uw' L' B' D B' Rw' Fw' U Rw' D Fw z' y'

2. DNF (0.609)
03/03/2017 12:22:36
L B' U L' B' U' B2 R D2 F' D2 L U2 F2 R' U2 R F2 R' Uw2 L2 Fw2 F' D' L2 B2 Rw2 B D2 R2 Rw' D R B L D' Uw L' B2 Uw' U2 Fw' Rw2 F' y'

3. DNF (0.412)
03/03/2017 12:30:48
D2 F2 L U R2 B' U F2 R F' U2 F2 L2 B2 L F2 U2 B2 Fw2 Uw2 F R2 D2 L' Uw2 Fw2 R2 U2 F2 B' U' L F2 Uw U R Rw' B Rw2 Uw' Fw2 Rw R' x2 y'

4. 5:40.061
03/03/2017 12:40:19
D F' D' F2 D' L F2 L2 U R' F' D2 B L2 F2 L2 D2 R2 L2 Rw2 B' Rw2 U' Fw2 U L2 U2 F R2 F Uw2 Fw2 Rw' F L R B Fw R Uw' Rw' U2 D' B' x2 y

5. 6:29.798
03/03/2017 12:52:20
D' F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U' R2 F' R F2 D F2 L' F B2 R' B R2 Fw2 Uw2 L D Rw2 Fw2 U2 L B2 U' Fw2 D2 U2 Fw L2 Fw2 F' L B2 Uw L2 B Rw Fw R U' x y2

6. (DNF (0.417))
03/03/2017 13:09:08
R2 B2 D B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D R2 B L2 F L2 U' B' D' L' B L2 Rw2 Uw2 R' D2 L2 F L' Uw2 L2 F B Uw' U F' D Fw2 Uw' Fw' Uw2 Fw' R2 D L2 Uw x2 y'

7. 6:07.541
03/03/2017 13:41:54
B2 R2 L B2 D2 B2 D2 F2 L F2 R B D2 F D' R2 L' U F' D B' Fw2 Uw2 D' Fw2 D B2 L' F2 U R D Rw2 Fw' Rw2 Fw U' Fw L Uw' L' B' L2 Uw B x2 y

8. (4:50.726)
03/03/2017 13:53:45
D2 R2 F D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 D2 F R B' R2 D2 R2 U R' F U2 R Fw2 D Rw2 F Rw2 B U F U D' Rw2 U L2 Rw U' Fw2 F2 Uw2 B' D' F' Fw' D2 Fw' Uw' F z' y


----------



## sigalig (Mar 3, 2017)

Just destroyed my 3BLD PB single. First sub-40  (previous PB was 40.44, 10/8)

Ridiculous scramble, my second ever 7/7 scramble. 4 solved edges. Honestly I should have been able to get a better time on this lol
36.76[15.55] R2 D2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 D U B2 F2 R D2 F R U' B F D' L B' Uw


----------



## G2013 (Mar 3, 2017)

Cubingtime weekly 5BLD contest:

DNF(17:03[7:22]), by 3 wings and 2 X centers!!!!!! SO DAMN CLOSE!

This is my 4th attempt of 5BLD ever. I'm so happy yet so unsatisfied with it! XD


----------



## sigalig (Mar 3, 2017)

Not sure if this is really an accomplishment, but more of just a really bizarre thing. Tied my 3BLD PB ao12 that I got last week exactly.

avg of 12: 56.77

Time List:
1. (41.63) R2 F' B' U' R2 F D2 L' B2 U L2 D' B2 U' F2 U2 F2 U' B2 F Fw' Uw2 
2. 1:10.78 F2 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 D F2 D F2 U2 F R D2 R2 U' B2 R2 F R' D' Uw2 
3. 52.05 U L2 U R' F' U2 D' L' D' L2 U R2 L2 U' D2 R2 B2 U F2 Rw 
4. 54.82 D2 F' R2 B' U2 B' U2 R2 U2 B U' B U2 B2 R D' L D L2 F Rw2 Uw 
5. 58.59 R2 F D2 R2 D2 F' R2 B R2 L' D2 L' D L D F' U R2 F' Rw 
6. 1:00.40 B U2 B D2 L2 D2 F' U2 B D2 U2 L' U' B' L F2 U2 L' R' D' B Rw' Uw' 
7. 56.46 F2 R' F2 D2 L' R2 F2 L' F2 U2 R2 U' F D2 R D U2 L D2 L2 U' Fw 
8. 53.51 B F' D2 R2 B' R2 F U2 F' U' B' F' R2 D R' U' L F' D' F2 Fw Uw2 
9. (DNF(57.91)) R2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 D' L2 D R2 F2 R' D2 L2 B' L' U R' B2 L2 R2 Rw2 Uw 
10. 52.42 U L2 F2 D2 R2 B' R2 B2 U2 R2 B L2 R' F U B R2 B' D U2 Rw' Uw' 
11. 49.33 R' L' D F U2 F' R U' L D2 F' D2 B D2 R2 F R2 L2 F2 L2 Fw 
12. 59.35 B L U2 F2 L' D2 U2 R F2 R B2 L2 B D F' U2 L2 B L D' R2 Rw' Uw'


----------



## NewCuber000 (Mar 4, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> There are a few options but they are only better if they work for you.
> 
> You could choose a certain subject that you use only for single letters. I use superheroes so in that case it would be Quicksilver, I've known someone use Pokémon.
> You could have an unused letter as an imaginary 2nd letter to make a pair so if your system doesn't use Z you could have Quiz.
> You might want to use a letter on the buffer piece as the imaginary 2nd letter. If the Q was in my edge memo I have D/F as my buffer so U and K are available giving Quick or Queue. I'd like to change to this method as there are lots of options and then I get to use more superheroes in my memo.



These are some good ideas, I'll keep them in mind. I don't think I know enough superheros for that so I'd need to choose a different topic though . Thanks!


----------



## OJ Cubing (Mar 4, 2017)

biscuit said:


> Can you turn them off and use them as regular headphones?


That's exactly what I did, also I got 5/5 World's here we come!!


----------



## Cale S (Mar 4, 2017)

Finally got an official 4BLD mean because a round was randomly added in


----------



## Daniel Lin (Mar 5, 2017)

9th sub 20


19.77 L F2 R F2 L F2 U2 B2 F2 U2 R U' R' B D B2 D' F R2 D' L'

EDIT: misscramble


----------



## biscuit (Mar 5, 2017)

Cale S said:


> Finally got an official 4BLD mean because a round was randomly added in



You're welcome!


----------



## sigalig (Mar 5, 2017)

Second ever 3BLD sub-40:
39.72 D' F2 D2 R2 F2 U R2 U' B2 U2 F' D' L2 F2 R D' L2 F D F Rw2

10/6 + a twisted corner. 13.32 memo, definitely PB for memo, might actually be my first ever sub-15 

EDIT: 3rd sub-40, about 15 solves later
37.72 U2 F' U2 F D2 L2 F R2 F L2 B' L B U' F' R B D' L R U2 Rw2 Uw2

10/8 scramble, 22.28 exec, definitely fastest ever.


----------



## h2f (Mar 5, 2017)

Finally 4bld: 7:21.72. PB by 43 seconds.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Mar 6, 2017)

first success with UF/UFR

41.21 U' R2 B L' D' F U L' U' F2 D B2 U F2 D F2 L2 D' F2


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 6, 2017)

Broke a lil barrier

mean of 3: 28.79

Time List:
1. 24.53 D' F2 U' L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D L2 F2 B D R2 B R' D U' F L2 U Fw' Uw2 
2. 30.49 U F' L' D R2 B2 L' F' R F2 D2 F2 R' D2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U' Rw 
3. 31.35 F' L U2 F U' D' F' U R B' U' B2 U2 R2 U F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 B2


----------



## OJ Cubing (Mar 6, 2017)

3BLD 2:23.10 official mean (and overall PB) - 3rd best in the comp and 14th rank in the UK
Times were 2:17.93 2:42.91 2:08.45


----------



## Meneghetti (Mar 7, 2017)

Finished updating my corner algs in my list: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1hXi9B9lCubA9Ur_31VmYleiLUnWuUUIWf4aTPQkj0bg/edit?usp=sharing

I had lots of y rotations that I wasn't really happy about, so I replaced all of them with U D stuff.
Some algs that I changed are: BT BK BS BW DS DL DO SG SL SO OV OQ QJ CV JN GN GH IH IS IL.

I also wrote all the corner comms in a better way, so you don't get stuck in cycles in my list. Still gotta work on the edges, though.


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 7, 2017)

Meneghetti said:


> Finished updating my corner algs in my list: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1hXi9B9lCubA9Ur_31VmYleiLUnWuUUIWf4aTPQkj0bg/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> I had lots of y rotations that I wasn't really happy about, so I replaced all of them with U D stuff.
> Some algs that I changed are: BT BK BS BW DS DL DO SG SL SO OV OQ QJ CV JN GN GH IH IS IL.
> ...


Thanks for doing this. I like your list but I have got stuck in the loops a few times.


----------



## Riddler97 (Mar 7, 2017)

Another 5BLD PB

11:24.66 [4:55.39]

Lw U' L' R2 Fw Dw2 Lw2 Bw L Lw Bw' Fw' Dw2 Fw' Bw D2 B2 L B' L2 F Dw D2 R' L2 B Bw' R2 F2 U B' Fw D' Rw Uw2 R Uw2 Lw2 Dw' U2 Bw2 D Lw L2 F' Lw Rw U L D2 B' Uw2 F2 L' Lw Uw' Rw' Uw2 R' Lw'


----------



## Ksh13 (Mar 7, 2017)

Finally got my first 5BLD success, time was 28:45.65 [21:08.66]. Super stoked right now, hopefully I can do it in comp and get NR next weekend


----------



## phreaker (Mar 8, 2017)

First and Second 3BLD successes. I think I might be starting to get the BLD bug. We will see.

M2/OP, PAO memo, for all of it. No rooms or anything yet.

I do have a verbal system planned. I'm not at a point where I'm good enough with M2/OP yet to add it in. But it is planned.


----------



## Meneghetti (Mar 8, 2017)

Yay this is probably my greatest accomplishment so far! First sub-30 avg12 

avg of 12: 29.73


Spoiler



1. 27.14[12.73] D2 F' L2 F2 R2 D2 B L2 F' U2 F L' D' F' L R2 D2 F L2 D 
2. 33.86[11.68] B' R2 L F2 B D F' L' D2 L B2 R2 U D2 F2 B2 L2 D 
3. (34.89[12.87]) F2 L2 B2 D' L' U F' L F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 U' R2 
4. 27.04[9.51] R F2 R2 D2 L' B2 U2 L' U2 B D R B D2 U' L' U B2 L2 
5. 32.17[8.81] B2 R2 F D2 L2 U2 F R2 B' L2 B' L U2 F' D2 B2 L2 D' B F U 
6. 29.90[9.48] R2 U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 U2 R2 D R2 U F' D' B U L F' D' B R 
7. 29.21[9.13] U L' U' R D' B' L B' D R L2 U2 B U2 D2 F' L2 B2 U2 
8. (26.84[10.30]) B2 R2 B2 D L2 D2 L2 U B2 U F2 L B2 D L B U2 B D R' U2 
9. 28.33[8.64] R2 D2 F2 D L2 D' F2 L2 D B2 L D F' R D R2 B' U' F2 L R' 
10. 27.45[8.94] U' R2 U B2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 U' L' D F U F' U B L' U B 
11. 30.38[9.60] R2 U' R2 B L' F B2 D' R2 D2 B2 R' U2 R' B2 U2 L2 F2 U' 
12. 31.77[10.56] L2 D' F2 D' U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 B R2 U B2 D' U2 L' R2 F

Avg memo for the 12 solves: 10.19
Avg memo for the 10 counting solves: 9.91


----------



## sigalig (Mar 9, 2017)

So apparently I'm sub-55 on 3BLD even when being safe now 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-8
avg of 12: 54.60


Spoiler: Times and scrambles



Time List:
1. 51.04 U2 D F D' R' L F' D B D B2 L2 U' L2 D2 F2 B2 D' B2 U' Rw Uw' 
2. 50.44 B' R2 F2 L2 B2 U' R2 D2 U2 B2 D L2 R' B' L F' U2 R2 B' R Rw2 Uw2 
3. 57.19 B2 D2 R2 B2 U' R2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D F R2 F' U' L D U2 R2 U Uw2 
4. (DNF(53.77)) F' U2 R2 D' R' L' F2 D L' B U' L2 D R2 F2 D L2 B2 R2 F2 Rw2 Uw 
5. (50.10) B2 D2 F2 U2 L2 U2 F' D2 B F2 R' U2 B2 U' B F U2 L' F2 R Rw Uw2 
6. 54.42 B2 L2 U R' L2 F' R2 L U F U2 F2 L2 U' R2 D2 L2 D' F2 R2 Fw' Uw2 
7. 54.04 B2 R2 B' R2 B' U2 B L2 B2 D2 R2 D R' U R2 B R U' R2 B' L Rw 
8. 55.16 U F2 L D2 R' B2 L D2 R2 F2 D2 B2 F R' D2 B L R' F2 U F' Uw2 
9. 53.09 U R' D B L D2 F2 R' U' B L2 U2 B2 R2 F' U2 R2 L2 Rw' 
10. 50.91 F' B2 R2 D' B2 R' B U' R' U' L' U2 L' U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 L Rw Uw' 
11. 58.74 R2 F2 D2 R U' B' R' F2 R2 U2 F L2 F2 L2 F' L2 Uw2 
12. 1:00.90 R2 F R2 F R2 U2 F' D2 F2 L2 R2 U L2 B' D2 B L' B' D R U Rw' Uw'


----------



## Jugurtha (Mar 9, 2017)

Last WE in Lyon, finally got a good 3BLD single, which is now NR btw





Also first ever 5BLD success on the third and final attempt. Three slow attempts but I really wanted at least one success! yey


----------



## Daniel Lin (Mar 10, 2017)

Corners only BLD

3.13 L2 B R2 U2 B' L2 F R2 D2 L2 F' U F U' L2 U F' U' 

UWR!!!!!!!!111111


----------



## Meneghetti (Mar 10, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> Corners only BLD
> 
> 3.13 L2 B R2 U2 B' L2 F R2 D2 L2 F' U F U' L2 U F' U'
> 
> UWR!!!!!!!!111111


well, my PB is 2.887 (1 comm) lol


----------



## Daniel Lin (Mar 10, 2017)

first sub 35 with UF/UFR
LOL

26.66 U2 F2 D' R2 B2 F2 U F2 D' R2 U L' F' R' B2 L' B R' B R' U'


----------



## porkynator (Mar 10, 2017)

Times are not amazing on average, but great accuracy.

Solves: 22/25 (88% accuracy)
Single: 23.48
Mo3: 24.27
Avg5: 26.62
Avg12: 30.17
Overall average: 30.50
Mean of 50%(+1) best solves: 27.28


Spoiler



1. 28.70 R2 D B2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 D2 U2 R' F L B2 D' B F U B
2. 33.99 R2 U2 F' L2 B' D2 F D2 F2 L2 F2 U' F' L2 B' U R B' U' L2 B Uw
3. 27.75 F2 U' F2 R2 U L2 D' F2 D R2 U2 B' L F2 R' D F' R' U B L2 Fw' Uw'
4. 31.92 U F2 R' B' U' D2 L U2 R D F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D L2 D' B2 L2 Fw' Uw2
5. 27.57 L' U2 L2 D B2 L2 R2 D F2 U' B2 U' B' L2 D R' F U' F' R2 F Rw Uw
6. 32.15 B R B2 L' D2 L' D2 R' U2 L D2 B' U' L' U R2 F' L2 D' R Fw
7. 31.89 D L2 B2 R2 D R2 D L2 D' R2 D' B' F2 D2 U L R D' R' F2 Uw2
8. 25.15 R L2 U2 B' R2 F' D2 B L2 F D2 B R F U' F2 U2 L' R B' R' Rw' Uw2
9. 30.44 L' D' F' L' F R D' F' R' L2 B D2 F' R2 F' U2 D2 B L2 Rw Uw
10. 23.48 B2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 L' D B' L2 U2 R2 U B D L Fw Uw
11. 49.09 R F2 U2 R2 U F2 D F2 D' R2 B2 U2 F' R2 B2 L2 R B D U' Fw' Uw2
12. 33.79 R D2 B2 U2 R2 F' L2 D2 L2 U2 B F' R D' R2 B2 L2 U2 F R' D' Rw
13. 26.97 D2 R L' F' L' F L U2 R U2 R2 U D' L2 F2 D L2 Fw' Uw'
14. 34.38 R2 F2 D2 L D2 L U2 L' U2 R2 D2 B' F L' U2 B U' B' R2 B R Rw' Uw
15. DNF(38.73) B' U R' B' D' L' B2 L2 U R' L2 F2 B R2 B L2 U2 R2 L2 F' Rw' Uw'
16. 23.54 F2 D2 B2 U F2 R2 U' F2 L2 D' R2 F' L2 R F D2 U' F2 U2 B'
17. 25.13 R2 U B2 U L2 F2 U2 L2 D B F L B L2 D' R' U' B F'
18. 24.12 U D R' U' L2 D' F B' R' U F2 L2 U' B2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 L2
19. 30.60 B' U2 F R2 B D2 R2 F2 D2 F U2 R B2 L2 F' D U' B2 F L' Fw' Uw2
20. DNF(43.34) R' D2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D L2 D L2 B' D2 F U2 B U R' F' D' Rw2 Uw2
21. 32.64 D2 R' B2 U2 L F2 L D2 F2 D2 R' D' L2 B R' U' R F' L' D U2 Uw
22. 29.25 U R U' B D' F U D F' L B2 L' B2 U2 R' D2 L' U2 R' B2 Rw Uw'
23. 35.48 R' L2 D2 L2 D' B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D B' R B2 U L R2 D' Rw Uw
24. 32.90 D' B2 U B2 R2 U' F2 D2 B2 R2 B D L' U' R2 F2 R B L2 B2 F' Fw Uw
25. DNF(30.72) D R' L F' U R2 D' L U2 B2 D2 B' R2 U2 B' L2 D2 B' U2 D Uw


----------



## Hari (Mar 11, 2017)

26.33- R2 D' U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 L F L D B2 L' D2 L2 D R F Rw2 Uw
91 moves STM. Probably my first solve with 6STPS. Exec should have been in the 15s ballpark. Now it's time to push memo which I've been so lazy to do.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Mar 11, 2017)

UF/UFR pb single
woohoo! no more comm learning for me. I'm using awesome algs

22.82 R2 F L U F' L U R2 B' L F2 U2 D2 L F2 D2 F2 R U2 F2

[M:[U R' U', M2]]
[L' F':[E', L2]]
[U', R E R']
[UE L':[E', L2]]
[S':[L E' L', U]]

[R' D' R, U2]
[R' D R, U]
[U':[R D' R', U']]
[UD R:[R D' R', U2]]


----------



## porkynator (Mar 11, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> [S':[L E' L', U]]


What about [U2 Rw U: [M, U2]] ? Also [M2: [R, U' M U]] doesn't look to bad.

It's crazy how fast you can change buffer and get good times again.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Mar 11, 2017)

porkynator said:


> What about [U2 Rw U: [M, U2]] ? Also [M2: [R, U' M U]] doesn't look to bad.


[U2 Rw U: [M, U2]] is slow. Too many U2's

[M2: [R, U' M U]] looks good if you execute the beginning as rM'. But i can't sub 1 it (the S alg i can) 



porkynator said:


> It's crazy how fast you can change buffer and get good times again.


thanks. I've actually been practicing UFR comms for about a month now (using corners only scrambles). I just started doing real solves yesterday.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Mar 12, 2017)

lol UF/UFR pb again. Sub jack

21.97 F2 L' D2 U2 B2 L' D2 B2 L' F2 R2 U' L' R' F' D2 L2 U2 R2 F

(M U M' U)*2
[l:[D', M' U' M]]
[L F' F':[S', L2]]
[U:[R' E R, U2]]
[U' R U, M']
[U':[L' E L, U2]]

[R' U':[R' D' R, U2]]
[R D':[R D R', U]]
[U' R':[R' D R, U2]]


----------



## OJ Cubing (Mar 12, 2017)

Started doing fewer recaps to get faster memo and be sub-2 more often (I used to memo edges, memo corners, recap edges, recap corners then quickly recap edges then do M2 edges OP corners; now I quickly memo corners, thoroughly memo edges and quickly recap corners, then M2OP again)

Got a sub-2 Mo3: 1:31.02, 2:20.05, 1:29.52 (PB) = 1:46.86
So happy with a sub 1:30 single!!
Scramble was U' L2 B2 F2 U' B2 D' U2 R' U F' L R2 U B2 F2 D' R



Spoiler



2 solved edges, 3 solved corners and 1 twisted corner so overall a pretty easy scramble


----------



## Meneghetti (Mar 12, 2017)

Got a sub-30 avg5 on cam  No mo3 though.


----------



## sigalig (Mar 13, 2017)

MBLD: 10/10 in 20:42.94[13:22.83]
First n/n multibld result since I got 7/7 49:30 8 months ago lol. Forgot how good n/n attempts feel


----------



## Hari (Mar 13, 2017)

3BLD first sub 25 
24.40- U F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F R2 U B2 D R' D2 B2 D B D' R2 Uw2

y2 R2 Uw' M' Uw2 M' Uw' R2
[x: [R U R' U', M'] ]
[L': [L', U' M' U] ]
[Uw: [M2, U R' U'] ]
[M2, U R' U']
[U' M2 U, R']

[R' U R, D']
[R U: [R' D R, U] ]
[D' U: [U, R' D R] ]

80 moves STM. Probably 6+TPS


----------



## porkynator (Mar 13, 2017)

Again, great accuracy (and PB avg12).

Solves: 19/20
Single: 24.04
Mo3: 26.27 (σ = 2.67)
Avg5: 26.37 (σ = 2.57)
Avg12: 28.59 (σ = 3.39)
Mean: 29.07
Mean of 50% best solves: 26.30



Spoiler



1. 31.84 R' L2 D' L2 R2 U' L2 U2 R2 F2 U' L' B U' B U2 L2 B' D U' Rw2 Uw2
2. 27.38 L2 U L B D2 L' F2 L U2 F' U L2 B2 D2 B2 D' F2 U R2 B2 U Rw2 Uw'
3. 24.33 D2 B2 F2 D' L2 R2 B2 D2 U2 R2 L U' L2 F' R' U2 L2 D' U' R' Rw2
4. 29.26 L2 B L2 F' D2 B' D2 B2 R2 L' B' U' L' D R D2 B' R2 B' Fw Uw
5. 33.47 U' B2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 U2 B2 U R U B F' D' B' D F R2 Rw2
6. 25.52 F2 L' D2 U2 B2 R U2 F2 L U2 R2 B U R2 B' D U' L D' B F' Rw Uw'
7. 24.04 B' R2 U F2 D R2 B2 F2 U F2 R2 U F' R2 D2 L2 R' U2 R D Rw2 Uw'
8. 29.23 R2 F R2 D2 U2 B D2 B R2 B' D2 U L R2 D' U2 L2 F R B D Rw' Uw2
9. 26.18 B' U' L2 D L2 D2 F2 U B2 R2 U' L2 R' U L' D' F L' B2 R B2 Uw2
10. DNF(32.91) B' D2 R' B' U2 F U' D B2 R' B2 L2 D' L2 B2 U2 F2 U R2 B2 D2 Rw2 Uw
11. 28.47 R F2 U B2 U' B2 D' L2 D B2 D2 B2 F L' B' U2 R D F2 U2 Fw' Uw2
12. 35.02 U D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 B' R2 B F' D2 F U' B' R' B F' R' D U' F' Rw2
13. 27.05 D L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U' B2 L' B L2 R2 U F' R2 B' D' L Fw Uw2
14. 36.45 U2 F2 R' D2 L' R2 B2 L D2 U2 B' D U2 R' D2 U' R' F' U2 F2 Fw Uw
15. 28.08 R2 U B2 U B2 L2 U R2 U' L2 D2 F' U2 B F2 U F' D F L' F Fw'
16. 33.26 L2 D R2 D L2 D B2 F2 L2 D2 R' D2 L D' B L2 U2 R' F Fw
17. 25.21 R' F' L' F2 L D R' L' U' L' D2 R U2 R' U2 D2 L2 Fw Uw'
18. 29.14 U2 B' U2 B D2 R2 B2 F' L2 F' L' B2 L2 R D' L2 R2 F U2 Rw' Uw
19. 31.63 B' U' B R' F' D B' R2 D' L2 D2 B R2 U2 D2 B D2 F Rw
20. 26.69 B2 L2 B D2 B' D2 F U2 L2 R2 U2 L F2 R D' R' U' F' L2 U' Rw' Uw2


----------



## Cale S (Mar 13, 2017)

yay a sub-30 that wasn't crazy lucky

28.42 F' R2 B U2 L2 R2 B U2 F' U' F U' B2 D L2 B U2 R' F Rw Uw2

z2 x
[B: [U R' U', M2]]
[L2: [D', M' U' M]]
[y: [M', U' L2 U]]
[M', F' L2 F]
B L2 B' M2 B L2 B' U R' U' M2 U R U'

D' R U2 R' D' R U2 R' D2
F L2 F' R' F L2 F' 
R' U' R U L U' R' U L' R2
R' y' R U' R' D2 R U R' D2 B

memo was mid 9


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 13, 2017)

Cale S said:


> yay a sub-30 that wasn't crazy lucky
> 
> 28.42 F' R2 B U2 L2 R2 B U2 F' U' F U' B2 D L2 B U2 R' F Rw Uw2
> 
> ...


Nice, but change your last comm please 

R' D [R U2 R', D2] (Same thing without rotation basically)
Or x' R [D2, R U' R']


----------



## Daniel Lin (Mar 13, 2017)

Cale S said:


> [B: [U R' U', M2]]



8 mover



Cale S said:


> [L2: [D', M' U' M]]


8 mover



Cale S said:


> [y: [M', U' L2 U]]


8 mover



Cale S said:


> [M', F' L2 F]


other 8 mover



Cale S said:


> B L2 B' M2 B L2 B' U R' U' M2 U R U'


no


----------



## Riddler97 (Mar 14, 2017)

Finally broke my 4BLD PB after not even getting close for about a month...

4:43.91 [2:03.75]

beat the old one by 9 seconds, also part of a 5:46 Mo3


----------



## Daniel Lin (Mar 15, 2017)

sorry for spamming recently
, i'm improving quickly
UF/UFR pb single
21.29 F2 R2 D' R2 F2 D2 U L2 R2 B2 D2 B D B L F2 D U' B' F' L2
(M D' M' D')*2
[sexy, M']
[L:[L E' L', U]]
[U':[U', L E' L']]
[F:[E, R2]]

[R D' R':[R' D R, U]]
[U' R' D R:[U', R D' R']]
fat left sexysledge


----------



## Cale S (Mar 16, 2017)

35.83, 36.44, 36.17, DNF(38.14), 36.88, 38.35, 30.78, 43.30

pb avg5 in there


----------



## Cale S (Mar 17, 2017)

decent 4BLD successes on cam
1. 2:37.96 R2 Rw F' D' F' Uw2 Rw' Uw2 U R L2 Uw2 R B2 Uw' U' F2 Fw' Rw' F' D2 U2 Rw2 Uw' Fw2 Uw2 B' L' F D2 B D' Fw2 U2 Fw' R2 D Fw2 Uw' Rw' 
2. 3:15.06 R2 U' Uw L2 Fw Uw F' Rw U D Rw D2 U R F Fw' Uw2 Rw Uw2 U2 B2 Fw' D' L2 Fw U B2 L2 R' F L Rw' Fw Uw D' F2 D' L Rw' R 
3. 2:46.82 U2 Fw D2 Rw' R2 F' D F B Rw' R' D Fw2 Rw2 Fw L F' Uw2 F' Rw2 U Rw2 Uw2 R' Rw2 L2 U2 L' F' B2 Uw L2 Fw' D2 B2 F' R' Rw2 L B 
4. 3:02.23 Fw Uw Rw2 Uw' B Fw2 F' D2 U F2 D2 Rw2 Uw' L' Fw' Uw L2 R' Uw' U' Fw2 D2 Rw R U D R' D Rw U Uw' B2 Uw' R2 Fw2 U R' Fw' F2 D' 
5. 3:00.00 R F B D2 R2 F Uw2 Rw2 U' D' Uw2 B2 U B F' L' Uw2 Rw' R' L2 D' Fw' R Rw B2 Fw' Rw' F B' Rw' R' D' R Fw' F2 D' Uw' Fw R' Uw 
6. 2:29.42 R2 F' D R' F U' Uw Rw R2 D' L U' R D Rw' Fw' D' L F' Rw Uw' U' Fw Uw B U B Fw Rw Fw2 B2 L2 B' R D Rw2 D2 B F2 L' 

2 of the 3 before these were successes but I restarted the session 

almost had a sub-NR earlier but I did a corner comm the wrong way


----------



## Martial (Mar 17, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> sorry for spamming recently
> , i'm improving quickly
> UF/UFR pb single
> 21.29 F2 R2 D' R2 F2 D2 U L2 R2 B2 D2 B D B L F2 D U' B' F' L2
> ...


There must be a mistake : [U':[U', R' E R]] instead of [U':[U', L E' L']]
Nice solve tho


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 18, 2017)

first 5BLD success 27:33.74 
cool. and nice


Spoiler



+centers: UQ VD JM KS CT NB IW OE YH P
xcenters: AQ EI UR MJ VS KA ND GO LW PL HX H
wings: OJ II BR DN TQ AL VE CK WH YG EM FM
middles: DJ YT FR CA MV WI
corners: PT NC US DS


I've done every official event now, just gotta get that in comp


----------



## Cale S (Mar 18, 2017)

Official 3BLD 

31.23, 39.06, 1:07.56

sadness


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 19, 2017)

4:41.90[1:58] 4BLD PB, dropped 1:58 off of the 6:39 that I got just before :O
my fingers were shaking so bad because I knew it was going to be an amazing solve if I got it
memo:


Spoiler



centers: WE OI FC JA PS KX GT DL
wings: EP IM GC WH NI AB VX QR LF DT OA
corners: JH OL VD NF


pretty lucky, no parity at all and 2 solved wings


----------



## Ksh13 (Mar 19, 2017)

Norwegian Championship was nice:

2:14.46 3BLD single, overall PB by 20 seconds lol

8:49.94 4BLD NR and PB by over a minute

5BLD DNF by 3 wings (this wasn't that nice)

1/2 MultiBLD, DNF by 2 flipped edges

Pretty happy with the BLD aspect of the comp, super happy with the NR, kinda bummed about 5BLD and multi though.


----------



## Torch (Mar 20, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> 4:41.90[1:58] 4BLD PB, dropped 1:58 off of the 6:39 that I got just before :O
> my fingers were shaking so bad because I knew it was going to be an amazing solve if I got it
> memo:
> 
> ...



Mountain View BigBLD will be EPIC (we might actually get a full 5BLD podium???)


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 20, 2017)

Torch said:


> Mountain View BigBLD will be EPIC (we might actually get a full 5BLD podium???)


if I practice some more  we gotta have triple state record podium


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Mar 20, 2017)

Yay PB
mean of 3: 2:07.47

Time List:
1. 2:06.48 F2 R2 D2 L B2 D2 L' U2 L' F2 D2 B' D F2 L2 U2 L' D U2 B Fw' Uw2 
2. 2:09.46 R2 F2 R U2 B2 R B2 D2 B2 F2 R B D' U F2 R' D' L' F D2 F2 Rw2 
3. 2:06.44 U' B2 D L2 B2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 D2 F D' B' D2 R D R U2 B L' Rw2 Uw'


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Mar 21, 2017)

First comp with 5BLD, and success!
16:46.00 at Cuberussia in MSK 2017.
I was the only one who had a success at that comp.
But unluckily I didn't solve 4BLD and didn't get sub-1 3BLD .


----------



## lucarubik (Mar 21, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> [U' R' D R:[U', R D' R']]


U L' (U. L' D2 L)
HOW DO YOU COME UP WITH SUCH SETUUUPPSSS
also you changed to UF UFR buffers? why?
also R2, D L D'
i really think some of my corner cycles suck (im pretty happy with the 2011 edge ones)
but i dont want to start randomly changinging them, I want to understand what options i have for each case and pick one by my own


----------



## G2013 (Mar 21, 2017)

Probably my greatest cubing accomplishment so far :0

3BLD, 3BLD memo, and 3BLD execution PB at the same time xD

1. 25.240[8.94] L2 U L2 B2 F2 U F2 L2 D2 U' F2 L B' R2 U B2 R B' R D2 Fw'

I can't believe it! My previous PB was 29.14!!!


----------



## Hari (Mar 22, 2017)

Got a 28.78 official BLD at Drishti Cube Open last weekend. First sub30 in comp!


----------



## Daniel Lin (Mar 22, 2017)

hi



lucarubik said:


> HOW DO YOU COME UP WITH SUCH SETUUUPPSSS


lol. I just try random moves like R U and D, and see if it sets up to something good. If the case is very annoying or i can't find anything i use cube explorer



lucarubik said:


> also you changed to UF UFR buffers? why?


About a 2 months ago I was using UBL and DF, but the algs that I used were slow and had lots of rotations so I decided to start over with different buffers. The reason I chose UF and UFR is that some people think UF/UFR are the best buffers for parity. I'm not sure it it's actually true though (i'm not a parity expert so don't ask me)



lucarubik said:


> also R2, D L D'


that alg is ok i think. you can also use this cool trick
D L D' l2 U L' U' l2

But R D' R' setup is probably the fastest (i can sub 1 the alg).



lucarubik said:


> i really think some of my corner cycles suck (im pretty happy with the 2011 edge ones)
> but i dont want to start randomly changinging them, I want to understand what options i have for each case and pick one by my own



yeah you should definitely improve your comms. but I don't think there are any good UBL lists out there though to check . Menegetti has a decent list, but honestly a lot of the algs on there are not speed optimal. 

Also i don't think there are any lists for UB except for yours lol. Just from a quick glance, your algs are good, but a lot of are bad as well. You need to learn S moves


----------



## Cale S (Mar 22, 2017)

L2 R2 F2 U F2 D' U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 R D' B R B' R2 B' U' F D2 Rw Uw2

y2 x'
[R' y: [M' U' M, D]]
[R2 U: [M', U L2 U']]
[B': [U' L' U, M2]]
[U: [M2, U R' U']]
M2 D M' U R2 U' M U R2 U' D'
U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U

[R' F: [F L2 F', R']]
[R' y': [R' U2 R, D]]
[R2 F y': [R' U2 R, D2]]
U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2

don't know how this terrible solution ended up being a 31


----------



## lucarubik (Mar 22, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> About a 2 months ago I was using UBL and DF, but the algs that I used were slow and had lots of rotations so I decided to start over with different buffers. The reason I chose UF and UFR is that some people think UF/UFR are the best buffers for parity. I'm not sure it it's actually true though (i'm not a parity expert so don't ask me)


cant think of a reason why those are better than mine, look pretty symmetrical, so thats cool, after researching a bit (not too much) im happy with the way i solve parity, for now, im working on corner twists, for art's sake, i think i already got all but 4 twists



Daniel Lin said:


> that alg is ok i think. you can also use this cool trick
> D L D' l2 U L' U' l2


dammmmdaniel back at it again with the finger tricks
im so sorry...


Daniel Lin said:


> You need to learn S moves


idk i rather do F R (E', L' U' L), how do you do S turns anyway do you use your thumb somehow or just a y/ y' rotation, or more like Fw' F
I really have to sit and reconsider my corner cycles thing is there are soooo many and there arent symmetrical for most cases (y axis symmetrical at least)
do you have a public cycle list? i could really check your stuff out


----------



## Daniel Lin (Mar 22, 2017)

lucarubik said:


> dammmmdaniel back at it again with the finger tricks
> im so sorry...


lol that meme is old already



lucarubik said:


> idk i rather do F R (E', L' U' L), how do you do S turns anyway do you use your thumb somehow or just a y/ y' rotation, or more like Fw' F


i always use my index fingers to do S moves

btw i don't want to jam up this thread. You should post stuff in the help threads or pm me


----------



## sigalig (Mar 23, 2017)

3BLD PBs: 44.82 mo3 and 46.49 ao5. First 3 solves are the mo3
Some pretty nice scrambles in there 

avg of 5: 46.49

Time List:
1. (41.45)[18.90] U' F2 R B D' F' D' B D' R U2 R2 U' L2 D' B2 U2 B2 U Fw' Uw' 
2. 49.43[18.87] F2 B U2 F' D' B U2 L F2 U L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 R' L' Rw2 Uw 
3. 43.57[16.49] R B R B R' U2 F L' F' U D2 R2 F2 R2 D' F2 R2 B2 L2 R Rw2 Uw 
4. (1:01.28)[20.76] B' U L' D F' B2 U B U F2 U' F2 U' L2 B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 R' Rw' Uw 
5. 46.46[18.15] U L2 F' R2 B D2 F2 R2 F' U2 F R B D U2 R B2 D' R D2 Fw


----------



## Daniel Lin (Mar 24, 2017)

woohoo, first sub 20 with my new buffers
will be back at full speed in 3ish weeks probably

19.70 F' D2 L2 D2 B F U2 F R2 F2 U2 L F' U2 L' D' L2 U' B U2 R

[D R D', M]
[R F R', S']
[L' U:[L2, S']]
[S' U L':[E', L2]]
L U' L' U' L U L U L U' L2
[R:[R D' R', U]]
[D:[U', R' D' R]]
[U R D' R':[U', R' D R]]
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'


----------



## lucarubik (Mar 24, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> will be back at full speed in 3ish weeks probably


same


----------



## DGCubes (Mar 24, 2017)

Just got my first ever 5BLD success!! The time was 32:04, and it was my second attempt. 

It's on camera too. I'll upload the video later tonight and post it here as well.


----------



## Jacck (Mar 25, 2017)

Roman is the 8th to get a Mo3 in 5bld - and he is the fastest!
http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/2119/events/18/rounds/1/results
Great!!!


----------



## Ollie (Mar 25, 2017)

Jacck said:


> Roman is the 8th to get a Mo3 in 5bld - and he is the fastest!
> http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/2119/events/18/rounds/1/results
> Great!!!



He obliterated it! Shame about the 7 though, still an amazing achievement!


----------



## DGCubes (Mar 26, 2017)

Jacck said:


> Roman is the 8th to get a Mo3 in 5bld - and he is the fastest!
> http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/2119/events/18/rounds/1/results
> Great!!!



Whoa, that's insane!


----------



## Meneghetti (Mar 26, 2017)

3BLD Corners only PBs!

mean of 3: 7.70
avg of 5: 8.61
avg of 12: 9.75


Spoiler



1. (6.84[3.10]) L U2 R' F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 U' F2 L U F2 R U L U2
2. 8.31[2.89] L' U' L D L' U' R L' B2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 R' D'
3. 7.94[2.60] F D' B D2 F D B D B2 R2 U' L2 U R2 D F2
4. 10.82[4.22] B' D2 R2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 D F' U B R2 U' F U
5. 9.57[3.19] L2 F' U2 F U2 L' U2 F2 R2 B D2 B' R2 F U2 L2 F L'
6. 11.53[3.52] U D2 F B' U2 F' B U' B' U2 B U2 D2 L2 B L2 B'
7. 12.06[3.51] B' U2 D' R2 D F' U R2 F R2 F D2 F' L2 F' L2 D2 U
8. (12.77[4.10]) L F2 L2 F D2 B' R2 U2 R2 B D2 L' B2 L F L' B2
9. 7.68[2.70] F2 U R' L' U R L U' D2 L B2 R' B2 D2 R2 F2 L'
10. 10.03[3.45] L2 U2 B2 D' B2 U2 F2 D' F2 L2 D2 R D2 R' D R D R'
11. 10.49[4.21] R2 F L2 R2 B' L2 F D2 B' L D2 U2 F R2 B2 F R U2
12. 9.02[2.83] B2 L U' L F2 R' D F2 L' U2 R' U2 L' B2 R B2 U



Edit: New PB avg5
avg of 5: 7.99


Spoiler



1. (12.51) L' F2 U2 L2 U' L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 L D' U' L D U 
2. (6.86) D2 B2 L2 F2 U' F2 L2 D2 L D' L' U' B2 L' U' L U2 
3. 8.03 R2 D2 R2 F' D2 L2 F R2 U' B2 U' B D2 R2 U' F' U' 
4. 8.98 L2 U F2 U F2 D' R2 U' L2 U R2 L U L D U L' U2 L' 
5. 6.94 B U2 R2 U2 F' U2 F R' B' U2 R B R' B' U2 R'


----------



## sigalig (Mar 26, 2017)

Got my first official 4BLD success today, 5:49.02


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 26, 2017)

sigalig said:


> Got my first official 4BLD success today, 5:49.02


Well done. The 4BLD results from that comp are very impressive.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Mar 27, 2017)

20.13 F2 R' D2 R' B2 R' F2 L' U2 L U' F2 R B R2 F' D2 B' D' L' 

reaaally good tps on this one


----------



## G2013 (Mar 27, 2017)

YAY
It finally happened OMG

48.26 official 3BLD single, *Argentinian National Record*.
The only 3BLD Argentinian NR holder until yesterday was Tomás Mansilla, he set the SaR back in 2011 and nobody beat it until I came 

Soooo yeah, quite a big accomplishment haha
The solve itself was quite bad, the memo sucked (18 secs) and I mis-did a setup lol
I can improve this quite easily I think.

Also, I DNFed the 3 solves at the final round XD

Scramble:
B' D2 L2 B R2 D2 F' L2 B R B' D L R2 D2 U2 B' R' B' F' Rw'
Reconstruction:


Spoiler



x'
edges
[U' M2 U, R']
[U: [x': [U' R2 U, M2]]]
[U' L2 U, M2]
[x': [U' R' U, M2]]
[U' L' U: [M', U2]]
[x': [U L2 U', M2]]

corners
[R2: [x' y': [R U R', D2]]]
[F': [D L' D', R2]]
[R, U' L' U]
[F': [R U2 R', D2]]
[D: old pochmann Y perm]
[M2, L U' L' U] //My parity xd

I REALLY need to change maaany of my ugly comms lol


----------



## lucarubik (Mar 27, 2017)

I remember Tomás, we used to talk coms back in the day, my NR was 2011 old and got beated some months ago too thats funny, congrats on the record man now the goal is to lower so noone can beat it in 5 years right


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 28, 2017)

forgot to do parity on a 3BLD solve, realized it, did comms to fix the few unsolved edges, was a success (1:30+)

am proud


----------



## porkynator (Mar 28, 2017)

3BLD PB avg5: 25.05
And I missed a sub-26 avg12 by just a DNF
The avg5 starts at solve #11


Spoiler



Solves: 14/17
1. 23.98 L' U2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 D U2 F2 L' D2 L2 U2 R F D2 U L Rw'
2. 25.78 D B2 D U2 F2 D B2 L2 D L B2 L2 B R U B' U' L R Rw2
3. 29.11 D' R2 L' B D' R' B D' L R2 F' B L2 B D2 B2 D2 L2 Fw' Uw2
4. DNF(34.70) L' D2 L' D2 F2 D2 R2 B2 L' U2 R2 B D' R B' F2 R2 F' L D U Rw'
5. 29.43 U' B U2 F D' L' F2 B R U' D2 L2 B2 D2 F' D2 B' R2 U2 F2 Fw' Uw
6. 21.60 L2 U' F2 R2 D' B2 U F2 D2 L' B' L' F2 U R2 F L2 R F2 Fw' Uw2
7. 27.49 D' F2 D' B2 R2 D' U' B2 F2 L2 U' R' F D R' U B L2 D2 R2 D' Fw Uw'
8. 26.93 F2 L2 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 U B2 F2 U2 L' U2 B U2 F' R U2 R D F Rw2 Uw2
9. 28.03 B L2 F R F U2 D' L2 U R U2 B2 U2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U' Rw2 Uw'
10. DNF(30.58) B' D F2 L2 U2 R2 U L2 D' R2 D B2 L' U2 F2 D2 F R F2 D' U' Rw2 Uw
11. 22.87 U L2 U2 L2 B' F2 L2 U2 F' R2 D2 U2 R' U2 B L' D2 L2 D' F2 L' Fw' Uw
12. 24.64 B U2 F U2 F2 D2 U2 B' L2 F2 L D F R' D2 L' D2 U' R F' Rw' Uw'
13. 26.57 B2 U R2 U' L2 U2 R2 U' F2 D' R2 F L' D' L U R F' R D2 L Fw'
14. 29.94 B2 L2 F2 D L2 U R2 F2 R2 D' U L D2 F D' R B' D2 B2 U' R' Rw Uw'
15. 23.93 R2 F2 D L2 U L2 F2 D R2 U L2 F' U2 L2 R B' F U L D U' Rw2 Uw
16. DNF(30.72) U' B R2 B L2 B D2 B2 L2 D2 B L' D' B L' B' R' U F U B' Uw2
17. 23.73 F' D' F B U' B' R2 U' F2 L' F2 R2 F2 B2 U2 L F2 D2 U Fw Uw'


----------



## lucarubik (Mar 28, 2017)

Ive been practicing my new you know bld set up eyes opened while listening to music or a f**** podcast or whatever for the last couple of days and today i tried to actually blindfold solve and hoooly i thought i would be doing better anyway i finally got my 51.90 with a rather lucky scramble, the race to sub 30 is on
*yayy just got another sub 1 56.16 leggo


----------



## Meneghetti (Mar 28, 2017)

porkynator said:


> 3BLD PB avg5: 25.05
> And I missed a sub-26 avg12 by just a DNF
> The avg5 starts at solve #11
> 
> ...



Wow amazing times, Sebastiano!
Were you using random orientation in this one?


----------



## porkynator (Mar 28, 2017)

Thanks! I see you are improving a lot at 3BLD as well.
I used the random orientation provided by the scramble and a box.


----------



## G2013 (Mar 28, 2017)

lucarubik said:


> I remember Tomás, we used to talk coms back in the day, my NR was 2011 old and got beated some months ago too thats funny, congrats on the record man now the goal is to lower so noone can beat it in 5 years right



Lol, thank you! Also, it's a really curious coincidence xD It's more curious if you take in account that Berta and I "chatted" a bit on YouTube comments before my NR xD

48 seconds is not really fast for me, it's just an "ok" solve, even more if the scramble is as ugly as this one was lol (corners sucked xd), so I think I can really improve the NR


----------



## OJ Cubing (Mar 29, 2017)

mBLD 8/8 in 47:49 First n/n since 5 and first proper attempt at 8 cubes (Done one before but really rushed memo and ended up with 4/8). Starting to get the hang on rooms now and its so very useful!!
I'm also quite happy to see that it was sub-50 minutes as now I'm sure I can go for 9 or 10 before I have to start worrying about the hour limit!!


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 30, 2017)

5:35.95 4BLD single
not PB, but still pretty nice


----------



## lucarubik (Mar 31, 2017)

1. 50.12 B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U L2 U' R U2 L2 B D F2 R D' R2 B' 
my space bar is kind of ** up but but it was defenetly a sub 50, next step sub 40 leggo


----------



## Hari (Mar 31, 2017)

Broke the 28 I got just a week before this! Next stop sub25 hopefully..


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Apr 1, 2017)

That Ao5 thooooo! 

Feels good to see progress! 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-31
avg of 5: 4:21.49

Time List:
1. 5:41.48 R2 D2 B' R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 F' R2 F' D F' L' U R' D2 L2 D R' U Fw Uw 
2. (2:57.62) D2 R2 U' R2 D' L2 U2 L2 U' F2 R2 F' U' L B2 D2 B2 R B L2 B' Fw Uw2 
3. (DNF(4:33.63)) U R U2 L' U2 F2 D2 F2 R D2 U2 R2 B' U2 F' U' R2 U2 R B' Fw' Uw 
4. 4:24.10 L2 D2 L2 D2 U2 B R2 U2 F U2 F2 L' B' R' B D B R' B2 D2 F' Rw' Uw2 
5. 2:58.89 D L2 B2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 R F U' B' F L' U F' R U2 Fw' Uw


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 1, 2017)

I did the comm [D M D', L'] (UF LD LB) in 0.46 seconds 

i will upload a video of the fingertrick on my channel


----------



## sigalig (Apr 1, 2017)

WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
3BLD PB SINGLE BY 5 SECONDS

31.86[12.88] B2 R2 D L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 R2 B' U' R B D' L D2 F' L' D' Rw' Uw'

10/6 scramble with ezpz comms 




Spoiler: Reconstruction



(scrambled in my orientation)
Beware of my atrocious edge exec, its a work in progress

x' U L2 U' M2 U L U' M2 U L U' (missed an ezpz U' setup to 8 mover that i already know)

U' R U M2 U' R U M2 U' R2 U x (again, missed U setup to ez 8 mover)

[L U x', [M2, U' R U]]

(u2 M')2

S' [R' F' R, S']

[U D, [R' D' R, U]] (a fast alg regardless but lol, just realized this is an 8 mover...)

[F' D', [R' U R, D']] (this seems bad, there's probably something obvious that's better)

[x', [R U' R', D']]

77/18.97 = 4.05 TPS :/


----------



## BenBergen (Apr 2, 2017)

First Sub-50!

49.80 [18.08] - L’ U F2 U L2 R2 F2 U F2 U’ L2 F’ D2 L R U F U’ L R2 x z (12/6)

Somehow managed to pull this off despite a four second pause during execution.


----------



## lucarubik (Apr 2, 2017)

sigalig said:


> 31.86[12.88]


how do you know your memo time? or what i wuold asume is the same what timer do you use?


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Apr 2, 2017)

lucarubik said:


> how do you know your memo time? or what i wuold asume is the same what timer do you use?



CsTimer.net has a "Multi Phase" option. Its under Options / Timer and you can set up to 10 phases.

I find it particularly useful for timing Splits, Memo and Multi-Blind.


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 2, 2017)

i done did sub20 5BLD
19:54.47
I was really nervous because I wasn't sure whether one of my letters was G or H and I went with G and I was right 
memo:
+centers BM IE FC RU VB SW TG OJ HP YH
xcenters EI UQ FA MW RD JN YK SL PT G
wings AH RP NL AB CT SQ KV IB MG MO FX JE O
midges IR AF MG OI JN AD E
corners KS ND GO W

btw not april fools 

e: also my 3BLD success rate from last month was 63%, and my 4BLD success rate was 25% so cool


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Apr 2, 2017)

Sub 4 Mo3! 


Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-2
mean of 3: 3:46.38

Time List:
1. 2:58.89 D L2 B2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 R F U' B' F L' U F' R U2 Fw' Uw 
2. 4:43.05 L2 R2 F U2 F2 L2 F U2 B D2 F L' F L' U' B L F2 R' B U' Uw2 
3. 3:37.19 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 R2 F2 D R D' L R U B2 R' F' L U Rw2 Uw'

<3


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 2, 2017)

very bad solve but sub 20 so i guess i'll still post. I wasted 1-2 seconds during memo, since i read a piece wrong 

19.13 B2 D F2 R2 D' B2 D F2 U' B2 U R D' L B' D B' L2 D' U2 R


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Apr 2, 2017)

Cmon I am the king of konsistency:
3BLD edges only mean

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-2
mean of 3: 52.32

Time List:
1. 52.26 R2 B U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F' L2 F2 L U' L2 U R' B U' R D F2
2. 52.34 B' R2 D2 R B2 F2 R B2 R D2 B2 D2 U F' D2 U B2 L' U' R
3. 52.36 D' L' F' R2 U' F' U2 D' R' U2 F2 R2 F L2 D2 L2 B R2 F' D2
Standard deviation: 0.06


----------



## Roman (Apr 2, 2017)

Haven't seen anyone posted this.
Berta uploaded on her channel recently. Not an UWR obviously but still pretty decent.


----------



## lucarubik (Apr 2, 2017)

1. 39.42 U' F R' U2 F L2 D2 L' B D2 B2 U2 R2 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 Fw Uw2
oh baby im so taking that record back, im feeling hella fast already on 30s barely knowing my letter scheme


----------



## moralsh (Apr 2, 2017)

haha @lucarubik, Berta ain't going to make it easy for you, you know xD

feel like going to El Escorial Open 2017?


----------



## lucarubik (Apr 2, 2017)

moralsh said:


> haha @lucarubik, Berta ain't going to make it easy for you, you know xD
> 
> feel like going to El Escorial Open 2017?


hell yeah dude
seriously tho im not doing anything right now so i might drive by, could be fun


----------



## Blindsighted (Apr 2, 2017)

3BLD PB! Yay. It took long enough to get sub-45.
1. 43.25 [19.46] R B2 D2 B' L2 R2 F U2 F' U2 F2 R2 D' B F R' B' R' B2 L' Fw'



sigalig said:


> [F' D', [R' U R, D']] (this seems bad, there's probably something obvious that's better)


What I do is [x' y'; [R' D' R, U']] and it's really fast (minus the rotation).


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 2, 2017)

Fw Rw U' Rw' Fw' Uw L Uw' If you're a fan or wide moves perhaps?


----------



## porkynator (Apr 2, 2017)

Hssandwich said:


> Fw Rw U' Rw' Fw' Uw L Uw' If you're a fan or wide moves perhaps?


[D': [L', U R' U']]


----------



## Riddler97 (Apr 2, 2017)

5BLD 11:04.14 [5:08.36]

PB by 20 seconds, which is nice, but it's still kind of annoying considering how many sub-11 DNFs I have.


----------



## lucarubik (Apr 2, 2017)

porkynator said:


> [D': [L', U R' U']]


U (U R U', L) ? pushing the U' with the right index


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Apr 3, 2017)

First sub-4 Ao5!

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-2
avg of 5: 3:46.38

Time List:
1. 2:58.89 D L2 B2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 R F U' B' F L' U F' R U2 Fw' Uw 
2. 4:43.05 L2 R2 F U2 F2 L2 F U2 B D2 F L' F L' U' B L F2 R' B U' Uw2 
3. 3:37.19 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 R2 F2 D R D' L R U B2 R' F' L U Rw2 Uw' 
4. (8:17.67) F' B2 R2 U' F2 D2 U2 F2 L2 U' L2 D L B' L D2 R2 D' L' F2 Fw 
5. (2:53.83) F U2 F2 D2 F' R2 D2 U2 F' R2 B L' R' F' D U' L2 R2 B' L' F2 Rw Uw'


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 3, 2017)

Apparently Kaijun Lin has smashed the 5BLD WR but I'll wait for something more reliable than Facebook. Anyone want to guess the time?

Edit: It's true https://cubingchina.com/live/Xian-Cherry-Blossom-2017#!/event/555bf/f/all


----------



## kake123 (Apr 3, 2017)

13min 4.95s 5BLD

New PB, but only by a few seconds


Spoiler: Scramble from plusTimer



Number of Solves: 1
Mean: 0.381

1. (0.381)
03/04/2017 18:29:19
Dw U' Bw' R' Bw2 B Dw' F Uw' Fw R Rw' B Bw2 Fw L Lw2 D2 F R' Uw L' Bw L2 Fw2 F2 D U Rw' L B' Lw2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 U2 Lw2 Fw' Bw' Uw B Bw F R F L2 D' Uw F2 U L Rw2 U' Rw D' Bw' B2 Rw' L2 F2 3Fw' 3Uw


----------



## lucarubik (Apr 4, 2017)

my times if i have to complete it 100%, had to stop couse it was stressing me out, the next was a 48 DNF by a corner cycle, must've done it in the wrong direction, still a good exercise but i rather go full 40% success rate, the faster i go the more i get to practice


Spoiler: .



Single
Mejor: 59.01
Peor: 2:05.88

Media de 3
Actual: 1:43.90 (σ = 18.40)
Mejor: 1:17.05 (σ = 16.23)

Avg de 5
Actual: 1:42.25 (σ = 16.84)
Mejor: 1:24.98 (σ = 4.78)

Average: 1:39.25 (σ = 16.02)
Media: 1:37.55

Lista de tiempos:
1. 2:05.88 F L2 F2 D2 F R2 U2 F R2 U2 F U' L' B2 R' F R' B F U2 L' Rw2 Uw 
2. 1:30.46 B2 D2 F2 L2 R2 D R2 F2 D B2 D2 B' F2 L U L R' D' R2 B' L' Rw2 Uw 
3. 59.01 U2 F2 L' B U R2 D2 B' F2 U2 B2 R B2 R' U2 R' D2 F2 R' U Fw Uw' 
4. 1:21.67 U2 F2 L U2 L' F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 U2 B U' F' U2 F2 D L' B' F2 Rw2 
5. 1:51.68 R2 D2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 B' L2 F U R U L' F2 U' R' Uw 
6. 1:22.80 L2 U2 R2 L' B' D R U2 F D2 R2 B2 D' F2 D R2 U' F2 U' B2 Rw 
7. 1:56.63 D L2 B2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 U L' F' L2 B' F R' F' L2 U' F' Fw' Uw' 
8. 1:52.26 U2 F' D' F' D' R' L' B U' R U F2 L2 B2 L2 D' R2 D2 F2 D L2 Uw'


----------



## sigalig (Apr 4, 2017)

First 3BLD PB ao12 in while: 52.05. Started going pretty safe right after the 41.98

avg of 12: 52.05

Time List:
1. 54.45 R U B' R' L2 U D2 B U2 D R2 D B2 U' R2 L2 F2 B2 D2 L 
2. 42.26 U L2 B2 F' L2 R2 U2 L2 F L2 B2 D2 R' D L2 D L' F' R Rw Uw2 
3. 47.81 F' L' U D' B' D' L D2 L' B2 R2 U R2 F2 U' B2 U D2 R2 L Fw' 
4. 56.40 F' U2 F2 U D2 R2 F R B D2 B2 L F2 L2 F2 U2 R' F2 B2 L Fw' 
5. (41.98) F2 D2 R U2 B2 U2 L' B D' L2 F' D2 U' F2 U' B' Rw Uw 
6. 52.76 B F2 L' F2 D2 R' D2 L' D2 L B2 L' D L D2 L2 F U2 R D' U' Rw Uw2 
7. 51.01 D2 F2 U2 B' U2 B L2 B' F' U2 B D' R D2 F2 D B' U L R F Rw' Uw2 
8. 51.51 D2 B2 L' D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L D2 B L2 U' R D' B2 R' U2 F' L Fw 
9. (DNF(51.15)[3 corners]) U2 D' R' D2 R2 F' R2 U' L' B' U2 F' R2 B D2 B' R2 B U2 D2 Uw' 
10. 51.04 R2 B2 R2 F U2 L2 F R2 F' D2 L2 R D' F2 U' R2 F' R F2 D R' Fw' Uw' 
11. 54.90 U' D2 B2 F' L2 U2 L2 U2 F R2 F' U2 R' U L B2 L' F U B' Rw2 Uw 
12. 58.32 L2 B2 D2 B2 R2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 U' B' F2 R U' L2 R2 B D' U' L2 Uw'


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Apr 5, 2017)

Second best solve ever, but I got it on cam. Very happy how my memo has been improving over the past weeks. 


Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-5 single: 2:45.19

Time List: 1. 2:45.19 [1:28.15] L2 U2 B2 L2 F' R2 B L2 U2 B' U L' F2 R' B U F D2 L' U Uw


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 5, 2017)

Used a comconjugate in a solve!

I was iceing after track practice and was doing a casual, hand-scrambled 3BLD solve. It was an isolated 3cycle of edges, and I used [x y': E2, R U R']. Pretty easy case.

Also i've done two sighted solves using full comms, I might try one bld, but sometimes the comms I come up with don't work, and I have to back track.


I should really start practicing BLD again.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 6, 2017)

4BLD PB. Fast memo, 7 second pause.

2:11.92 U2 L' Rw' D2 L2 R2 Fw2 B' Rw Uw' B' F Uw' R' U' R2 Uw2 B U' F' U L2 U' Rw2 Fw F Uw2 U' L Uw2 R' Uw2 D' Fw2 Rw Uw' L2 Uw' D L'



Spoiler: Video


----------



## sigalig (Apr 7, 2017)

This may seem like more of a fail, but I guess it depends on perspective 

First ever 6BLD attempt: 45:40.72[28:57.02], DNF by 2 obliques.

First reaction was "Holy **** I completely expected to take off the blindfold and see a scrambled cube"
Delayed reaction was "**** now I have to try this again"


----------



## moralsh (Apr 8, 2017)

Berta just got Spanish NR in 4BLD and I still haven't convinced her to switch to center coms, will try harder 

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=2123&cat=17&rnd=1


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 8, 2017)

moralsh said:


> Berta just got Spanish NR in 4BLD and I still haven't convinced her to switch to center coms, will try harder


Congrats Berta! She has a very good chance of a gold at Worlds.

Advanced U2 and r2 are quite move efficient, and centre comms are overrated IMHO. I did the math and will post it if I can find the time


----------



## lucarubik (Apr 8, 2017)

Generado por csTimer el 2017-4-8
resoluciones/total: 6/10

Single
Mejor: 32.73
Peor: 1:07.74

Media de 3
Actual: DNF (σ = 33.88)
Mejor: DNF (σ = 33.88)

Avg de 5
Actual: 54.69 (σ = 11.49)
Mejor: 54.69 (σ = 11.49)

Average: DNF (σ = 27.86)
Media: 48.03



Spoiler: times



Lista de tiempos:
1. 36.20 U2 R2 B2 L2 D' R2 U' R2 U F2 R2 F R2 U B L' U B2 D B' U' Fw'
2. 55.14 L F U2 L2 D2 B2 L2 B' L2 F R' D' L D2 F L' U2 L2 D Rw2 Uw
3. DNF(49.96) L' D2 L2 R2 F2 L2 F R2 D2 L2 F R' U B2 F2 R' B U F U Fw Uw2
4. DNF(38.64) B2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 D' R2 D2 L2 D L D2 F U' B' U' L' F D2 R' Rw Uw'
5. DNF(59.76) U2 L B2 R B2 F2 L B2 D2 B' L' B F R B U L' B L2 Rw Uw
6. 46.11 L' B' U L' B' L B2 D R2 B D2 R2 B' U2 R2 B U2 B2 U2 Rw Uw
7. 50.21 B2 D' R2 D2 L2 D F2 U L2 D' R2 L F L D' R' D2 L R F2 R2 Rw' Uw'
8. DNF(1:01.75) L2 D2 B2 R2 B2 F2 U' L2 R2 B2 D R D2 U' B D F' D' B2 U' Fw Uw'
9. 1:07.74 F L2 D' L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D F2 U2 R F' D2 F2 L' B2 D2 B U' Rw2 Uw2
10. 32.73 D2 L2 F' R2 U2 B' F2 L2 R2 F' D' F2 U' F L' U2 L' B' R' D' Rw2 Uw


might edit it if the session keeps going on, the 38 DNF was off by a wrong direction made cycle, the last one, got a little bit too hyped lol<
meh a couple more times inclouding a 1:00 makes the mo3 a 47


----------



## obelisk477 (Apr 8, 2017)

mark49152 said:


> Congrats Berta! She has a very good chance of a gold at Worlds.
> 
> Advanced U2 and r2 are quite move efficient, and centre comms are overrated IMHO. I did the math and will post it if I can find the time



Where would I learn advanced U2?


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 8, 2017)

obelisk477 said:


> Where would I learn advanced U2?



it's the same concept as advanced M2. there isn't a tutorial tho. If your buffer is Ubr then you'd try to set one of the targets Ufl. 

setup: l2 d' l' U2 l d l' U2 l'
the cycle is (Ubr) Bul Rdf
we can do an l setup which will turn it into (Ubr) Ufl Rdf
then solve with U2: 
U2
l d' l' U2 l d l'
then do l' to undo setup 
__________________________
decent 3bld single

19.91 R' U2 B2 L R' B2 L D2 U2 F2 R' U' F2 U2 F' D F2 U R F2


----------



## Jacck (Apr 8, 2017)

6bld: 50:44.08 [32:00] (weekly competition)
first success after 5 DNFs. 
Last 5 attempts I tried memo with PAO, but I haven't had time to write down and learn the words, so I create them on the way - quite stressing and pretty slow.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 8, 2017)

my third 18 
also got a 16 DNF off by 3 edges today on an easy af scramble

18.92 D L2 U2 F2 U' B2 D F2 R2 U' L F2 U' B R D' R' B2 D2 R2


----------



## lucarubik (Apr 8, 2017)

@Daniel Lin that fingertrick tho


----------



## moralsh (Apr 9, 2017)

Watch out!

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=2123&cat=16&rnd=2

Kaijun, Gianfranco, Marcin and... Berta 21.91, wow


----------



## sigalig (Apr 9, 2017)

moralsh said:


> Watch out!
> 
> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=2123&cat=16&rnd=2
> 
> Kaijun, Gianfranco, Marcin and... Berta 21.91, wow



Not to mention Ishaan got 3bld NAR today. Even more surprising than that: it was on the last solve of his first ever successful mo3


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 9, 2017)

mark49152 said:


> Advanced U2 and r2 are quite move efficient, and centre comms are overrated IMHO. I did the math and will post it if I can find the time


I still reckon centre comms are really easy and everyone should do them. Pretty sure I used them for my first ever 4BLD, back when I was really terrible at BLD, didn't have a proper memo system, and wasn't using comms for other pieces yet because I was still playing it safe. But my opinion doesn't seem to be popular on this one .

Also, yeah, Berta is getting crazy good. Worlds will be interesting!


----------



## kamilprzyb (Apr 9, 2017)

Got this scramble while practising commutators with eyes opened
L2 B' D2 U2 B R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 R' F2 U L U L F R2


Spoiler



wtf 6 edges


----------



## lucarubik (Apr 9, 2017)

and 3 corners


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 9, 2017)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> I still reckon centre comms are really easy and everyone should do them. ... But my opinion doesn't seem to be popular on this one .


Oh, I thought mine was the contentious opinion .

I agree centre comms are easy, at least for the simple cases, and I do use a few of them. The move count difference from advanced U2 isn't that great though, so it doesn't take much thinking time to make comms slower. U2 is kinda brainless in the same way OP is, so zero pauses.

Sorry if this is the wrong thread for it.

Edit: World class people should learn comms and take every small advantage of course...


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 9, 2017)

mark49152 said:


> World class people should learn comms and take every small advantage of course...


Well I don't think that part is controversial, more for beginner/intermediate level solving. I get that U2 is less thinking, but centre comms are a really nice way to get comfortable with comms to then start using them for other piece types.

OT: I actually did 4BLD today for the first time in several weeks. It was even solved! ... I have a lot of practice to do before Worlds.


----------



## Riddler97 (Apr 9, 2017)

5BLD 10:45.87 [4:33.29]

Finally a successful sub-11 5BLD, although at one point I did mess up when trying to use one of the only comms I know and had to undo it afterwards, so execution could've been a little better, nevertheless I'm very happy with this.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 9, 2017)

wtf, first sub5 and first solve in 3 months lel. 2:25 memo

4:39.85 Fw' R Fw' U' L' U' B' F' L' Uw F Rw' L' D' U2 R2 U D' Fw2 Rw2 F L2 F2 Rw' F2 Rw F2 B2 L' U' Rw U' F2 Fw Rw2 Uw' L2 U F R'


----------



## 1973486 (Apr 9, 2017)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> I still reckon centre comms are really easy and everyone should do them.



I don't find them easy enough.  I need to relearn 4BLD (for the third time) and the U2 buffer seemed silly so I wanted to switch but I haven't worked out all the algs for it...


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 9, 2017)

1973486 said:


> I don't find them easy enough.  I need to relearn 4BLD (for the third time) and the U2 buffer seemed silly so I wanted to switch but I haven't worked out all the algs for it...


Now that I know my memo is up to it I'm relearning 4BLD too. I'll be using centre comms (plus U2 for the tricky cases) with Ubl as the buffer. I've worked out some algs and I know I've written them down somewhere...


----------



## sigalig (Apr 9, 2017)

WOAAAAAAAAAH 5bld pb by over two minutes wtf 

11:23.97[5:44.78] Uw2 D2 Bw' F2 Rw U' Dw2 R Uw U D2 Rw Dw Lw2 Dw2 L Bw F L2 F2 B Uw Rw' U2 Uw2 Rw' Lw D L' Rw2 U' Rw2 Lw2 Fw2 F Lw2 Dw2 Bw2 L' R D2 Rw L' Uw2 B2 Fw2 U2 Fw' D Uw' Bw2 Fw' Lw Bw Lw2 L Bw R' Dw F


----------



## Jugurtha (Apr 10, 2017)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> . I get that U2 is less thinking, but centre comms are a really nice way to get comfortable with comms to then start using them for other piece types.



I definitely agree, that's exactly how I understood the principles behind commutators, playing with 4x4 centres. That is actually one of the most memorable moments I got from BLD solving so far.


----------



## lejitcuber (Apr 10, 2017)

First 5BLD success 22:55.64 [11:33.14]
R L' U' Lw2 U' Uw' F' Bw2 Uw' Dw2 B2 D' Uw Lw B2 Fw Rw Dw2 L2 F' Uw2 Rw D Dw Bw2 Dw2 U' R' Bw' Uw Bw2 Dw Bw Lw2 D2 Rw' U' L2 B' U2 Rw Fw2 Uw2 Dw' Lw2 B U2 Dw Lw2 Fw' Uw R D F2 U2 R Bw' R' Bw2 L


----------



## Garrett C. (Apr 10, 2017)

I like how everyone else on this thread is good at blind, and im not...




Spoiler: my bld pb



my blind pb is 9:53.34, but im getting back into it.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Apr 10, 2017)

Garrett C. said:


> I like how everyone else on this thread is good at blind, and im not...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do get back! I used to have an 11.xx PB single and not many other succesful ones that I remember. When I came back and started practicing, my times started dropping like crazy.


----------



## lucarubik (Apr 10, 2017)

letting your ideas breath is something always helped me with everything, wich is hard since im OCD borderline lol


----------



## Garrett C. (Apr 10, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> Do get back! I used to have an 11.xx PB single and not many other succesful ones that I remember. When I came back and started practicing, my times started dropping like crazy.


Thanks! I have a comp in 19 days (with bld), so im practicing by doing like 2 attempts a day. I have a lot of trouble doing 2 in a row, because i cant forget the memo from the other one.


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Apr 10, 2017)

Yeeees! Finally successful sub 10 5BLD!
9:32.34[3:53.10]
I was memorising in order:
1. wings, review
2. edges and t-centers, review
3. review everything 2 times
4. x-centers story and corners audio
This time I reviewed everything at the 3rd step only one time(experiment). And I didn't forget anything! I had a 30-60 second pause on executing wings, because I forgot them, but then I remembered.
Now I need to work on execution I guess.


----------



## Riddler97 (Apr 10, 2017)

5BLD 10:42.47 [4:52.45]

Sub-11 is just too easy... beats my PB from yesterday by 3 seconds.


----------



## Ksh13 (Apr 10, 2017)

Riddler97 said:


> 5BLD 10:42.47 [4:52.45]
> 
> Sub-11 is just too easy... beats my PB from yesterday by 3 seconds.


Woah you are starting to get really good. Do you use r2, M2, OP, and U2 for exeuction, or commutators?


----------



## Riddler97 (Apr 10, 2017)

Ksh13 said:


> Woah you are starting to get really good. Do you use r2, M2, OP, and U2 for exeuction, or commutators?



I still use U2/r2/M2/OP, pretty much carried by my memo


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 10, 2017)

Garrett C. said:


> I like how everyone else on this thread is good at blind, and im not...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are better than over 7 billion people and most cubers.


----------



## Garrett C. (Apr 10, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> You are better than over 7 billion people and most cubers.


thx


----------



## Meneghetti (Apr 11, 2017)

PB single and sub-SAR!
Gianfranco would probably get UWR with this scramble though 






Scramble: L B' F' R2 B' U2 F L2 U2 R2 U2 L' F D2 B' U F R2 U Fw


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Apr 11, 2017)

So I managed to get a 4 BLD mean of 3 which in it's self is an accomplishment for me

13:37.92, 11:51.25, 11:05.14 = 12:11.44

11:05 is also my best result since I came back from my multiple year break from cubing. Hopefully I'll break 10:00 by end of the month. (Which would be a lifetime PB)


----------



## kake123 (Apr 11, 2017)

3BLD mo3 and avg5 PBs:
*52.999* avg5
*52.933* mo3 (Wow, similar to my avg5)


Spoiler: Scrambles from plusTimer



3x3-BLD

Number of Solves: 5
Mean: 53.894
Best: 50.574
Worst: 59.901
Average: 52.999
Current Ao5: 52.999
Best Ao5: 52.999

1. 50.774
11/04/2017 23:25:26
D2 F2 U B2 R2 U' F2 D2 R2 B2 U' R' B2 D B' F U F' U' R2 D2 Rw2 Uw2

2. (59.901)
11/04/2017 23:27:19
R' D2 B2 F2 L D2 U2 F2 U' F L F' R D' L' F' U2 L' R Uw2

3. 51.756
11/04/2017 23:29:28
D2 U2 B L2 F' U2 F' D2 U2 F2 D R D2 L2 F2 L' F2 R Uw2

4. (50.574)
11/04/2017 23:32:44
B' D2 U2 B' D2 L2 D2 L2 B' F2 R' D F' D' B D B' L B R' U Fw Uw

5. 56.469
11/04/2017 23:35:23
U F2 U B2 U' B2 R2 F2 U' R' B L R' D' L' D' L' B2 L' F' Rw'


----------



## G2013 (Apr 11, 2017)

PB mean of memo and of execution!

List of times:
1. 35.357 D L' U L2 D' R2 L B F2 U2 B2 U F2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 U Uw2 
2. DNF(40.128) U' L2 F2 D2 F2 R' B2 L R' D2 U' B' D' L' B F D U2 R Fw' Uw' 
3. 32.743 B2 D2 U2 B U2 F L2 U2 B R2 D U B R B2 U' B2 U2 B D Rw Uw2 
4. 38.385 B2 L2 B D' L F U D2 F R F' U2 F2 D2 F' R2 F' D2 F' B' U2 Fw' Uw' 
5. DNF(38.006) L2 D2 L2 U F2 D U L2 U' B2 R F L2 R' U2 B' F2 D2 R' B2 Rw Uw' 
6. 33.994 B' D F2 D' F2 L2 F2 D' F2 D B2 U' F L' U F L F U' Uw 
7. 41.264 D' L2 B2 R2 F' L2 D2 U2 F R2 U2 B R' U2 F2 D R2 F R U' R2 
8. 35.699 D' L2 D L2 B2 F2 D2 B2 U R2 U F' D' B R' B2 D L R' D2 U2 Fw' Uw 
9. 30.089 D' B' R2 U2 R2 F L2 B D2 U2 F L' R' B D2 U' L2 B' D F2 Fw 

7/9, memo mean 11.36, exec mean 24.000 (sub24 fail XD)
Also nice mo3 and ao5 (35.68, 36.98)


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 11, 2017)

Meneghetti said:


> PB single and sub-SAR!
> Gianfranco would probably get UWR with this scramble though
> 
> 
> ...


Well done. Very nice scramble. Got my fastest ever DNF.


----------



## Martial (Apr 12, 2017)

New blind PBs :
*03/19 : *29.20 ao5, *27.79 mo3*
1. (31.64) R2 D2 F2 R2 F' D2 F D2 B D2 F2 D' L' F D' F2 U2 R' F' D2 F2
*2. 27.22 L2 D2 L2 B2 D' R2 D F2 U' L2 F2 R F' R2 D U2 F R' D2 L' B
3. (26.15) B2 D B2 L U' R2 D' F' B R L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D2 B' U2 L2 B D2
4. 30.02 D' F B' D2 L2 U' B' U' L D2 L' U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R' D2*
5. 30.35 B2 D2 F2 D2 L2 B L2 B' D2 B U2 R B' U2 F R' U R F L2 D'

*03/21 :* *28.10 ao5*
1. 28.81 R2 D2 U2 L U2 R2 B2 R' B2 R2 D2 B' D2 F' L2 D F2 L' B2 U' R2
2. (27.33) D2 F2 D' R2 D B2 L2 R2 D L2 R2 F' D' F' L2 U2 R D2 L D2
3. 27.89 R2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 U F2 U' R F L2 F2 L' F2 D' U2 R
4. (30.41) L2 R2 U B2 U2 L2 D' F2 L2 B R B L D' R2 F' L' R2 F U2
5. 27.61 L2 R2 D B2 L2 D L2 D2 U' L2 U' L D F' L2 R F' L' B' U' R'


----------



## Riddler97 (Apr 12, 2017)

3BLD PB Single 53.52 [22.xx]

The scramble was pretty nice. Also I think 22s memo is a PB, but I'm not totally sure.
1. 53.52 B' L2 D2 F' U2 L2 R2 U2 B L2 U2 L' D2 B' F2 L' U' F L2 U R2 Fw


----------



## OJ Cubing (Apr 12, 2017)

5BLD PB 22:42.505 (12:02.331) - Week 15 Scramble 1
Beat my previous PB by nearly 10 minutes!! (I've got so many DNFs recently that I've been going slow for all my solves)
But this time my sentences flowed really smoothly and there weren't too many breaks in cycles/sentences so my memo was much faster! And then during execution I was convinced that I did something wrong right back to X-centres but I persisted and ended up with a success! Yay!


----------



## Riddler97 (Apr 12, 2017)

It's been a pretty good day for PBs.

4BLD 4:41.93 [2:05.88] - PB by 2 seconds

1. 4:41.93 F2 Fw D F' B2 Uw2 B' F2 U2 B' Fw2 D2 R2 F' U D2 L Rw' U D' Uw L' Uw2 Rw2 U' B L2 Rw' F2 Rw L' D' B U' Rw D' Rw2 U Rw' B

Decent scramble


----------



## Torch (Apr 12, 2017)

I finished writing out my +center comm list! Some of them are probably not the most efficient ways to do things, but 1. they're definitely better than some of the setup moves I was coming up with for "on the fly" comms and 2. now that I've finished one comm list, I have a lot more motivation to work on other piece types too.


----------



## sigalig (Apr 13, 2017)

Sorry Ridler 
4BLD PB single
4:04.32[1:48.87] Uw2 L2 F Fw' B2 R Fw2 U2 Uw Rw U L' R2 F Fw' D U Uw' F2 Rw' D' F B' R Fw2 Uw B' D Rw' L' Fw2 U2 Fw2 F' R D' R2 F2 L' D

24 wings, 18 centers, 7 corners. Probably sub-4 without corner parity X(


----------



## sigalig (Apr 13, 2017)

The PBs are plentiful today! 3BLD 48.10 ao12 containing 43.30 ao5 and 42.05 mo3, all PB 

2-6 are the 43.30 ao5, 3-5 are the 42.05 mo3.

avg of 12: 48.10

Time List:
1. 43.74 F U2 B' R2 F2 U2 F R2 B' R B' U R2 F' U R B' U2 R Rw Uw' 
2. 50.17 F D2 B2 L' F2 B' R2 U' D2 L' B2 R2 D2 R F2 B2 L D2 F2 B' Rw' Uw2 
3. (39.40) F D2 F2 D2 L' R' D2 L' U2 R' F R' B2 D U L2 B U2 L' Fw' Uw2 
4. 41.09 D' R' L' F' L2 B' R F' D F2 D2 B2 R2 D2 R D2 B2 R F2 B2 Uw' 
5. 45.65 D2 U2 B2 F2 L U2 L2 R2 F2 R2 B U2 R' F L' R2 D' F U B2 Rw2 Uw2 
6. 43.14 B' U B2 R' U' B D2 B U B2 U' D2 B2 D F2 R2 F2 R Rw2 Uw' 
7. 54.19 R2 B2 U2 L B2 F2 R B2 F2 D2 U F' D2 F2 D' L U' B' L R Uw 
8. 56.12 D R U2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L' U2 B2 L' D' L U F' U R U2 R2 Uw 
9. 56.38 U2 F R F B' U R2 D B F2 R2 D' F2 U B2 D' B2 L2 Rw' Uw2 
10. 48.19 L2 D2 R' B2 D2 U2 R B2 L F2 U B' U' B2 R' F R2 D2 L D2 Rw' Uw' 
11. (57.78) F B2 R' D2 L U2 L2 B2 R U2 D R D2 R F U2 L F2 L' Fw' Uw2 
12. 42.23 U2 L2 F U2 F' L2 F' R2 F2 L2 F U' R B2 U F2 R2 D B' D2 F2 Uw'


----------



## OJ Cubing (Apr 13, 2017)

4BLD PB: 9:24.891 (5:24.323) FINALLY SUB-10!!
Got a 10:03 solve 3 weeks ago and have been determined to get sub-10; Five sub-10 DNFs and Three sub-11 successes later and I finally get sub-10 success!!


----------



## BenBergen (Apr 13, 2017)

Not a standard accomplishment, but after over a year of blindsolving, I finally learned how the advanced parity method of memorizing the UB and UL edges swapped works. It seems like it won't take too long to get used to, and a really easy way to save about 7 moves per solve (on average), so I think I'll start using it from now on.


----------



## lucarubik (Apr 13, 2017)

BenBergen said:


> 7 moves per solve (on average)


25% scrambles you memorise one more letter and do the exact same
25% times you memorise one less letter and do one less cycle
50% scrambles are the exact same
thats nowhere near 7 moves less on average
im not saying it is bad, i personally dont like it, but mind that you are saving cycles only when the edges you are swapping are in the same cycle, at least i think thats how it works, you are sacrificing memo flow to get to do one cycle less 25% of the times
I think learning algs like D RU'R' U D R2 U' R' U R2 D2 or r2 U2 R' F R U2 r2 F L F' r' is a more natural step


----------



## BenBergen (Apr 13, 2017)

lucarubik said:


> 25% scrambles you memorise one more letter and do the exact same
> 25% times you memorise one less letter and do one less cycle
> 50% scrambles are the exact same
> thats nowhere near 7 moves less on average
> ...



Interesting, I just assumed that edges memo would always be one less cycle; I haven't toyed around with it enough to come across scrambled where it's one more than otherwise.

Thanks, I'll check those other options out.


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 13, 2017)

lucarubik said:


> 25% times you memorise one less letter and do one less cycle


Which some might consider worthwhile for an event ranked by singles.


----------



## lucarubik (Apr 14, 2017)

BenBergen said:


> Interesting, I just assumed that edges memo would always be one less cycle; I haven't toyed around with it enough to come across scrambled where it's one more than otherwise.
> 
> Thanks, I'll check those other options out.


the way i solve parity is old pochman + UB UL (swapping them) First Edge, so i never memorize UL, couse its always UL, or LU, if its really convinient, to me having to memoroize one hanging letter is actually anoying, i have enough visual with twists


mark49152 said:


> Which some might consider worthwhile for an event ranked by singles.


well last time i compited it was, and i considered doing crazy stuff just to potentially get the WR (I got top 5, then just lost interest) but i wouldnt do it anymore, if you put it the other way around you have 25% chances of having to memorise one less letter, wich could end up in a wolrd record, not sure what are you implying, this is not one of those well your method is better but mine is easier so consdier that type of comment, thats bs, but having to swap the pieces in some scrambles and not in other might slow down your times, and not only your averages
but none of these were my point, my point is its not one cycle less for every parity scramble, only for half, for the other half is slightly worse, compared to my method
i think ben was getting it wrong
i really dont know what you are implying
It bothers me by the way


----------



## JChandlerKim (Apr 14, 2017)

My 6 year old boy just finished learning how to solve the corners blindfold, so we tried him out on a 2x2x2. I crack up every time I see that bit at 1:10 when you can just feel the cogs in his brain straining...!


----------



## pinser (Apr 14, 2017)

lucarubik said:


> 25% scrambles you memorise one more letter and do the exact same
> 25% times you memorise one less letter and do one less cycle
> 50% scrambles are the exact same


How did you arrive at these numbers?



lucarubik said:


> the way i solve parity is old pochman + UB UL (swapping them)


And what do you mean by "UB UL (swapping them)"? Do you memo them swapped, or do something like D' L2 D M2 D' L2 D to swap them?


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Apr 14, 2017)

Finally sub-5! *:*D

I can feel myself getting better. Confidence during memo is building up a lot, which is a huge improvement. Almost had some sub-1 memo solves today, which to my humble standards is amazing!


----------



## lucarubik (Apr 15, 2017)

pinser said:


> How did you arrive at these numbers?
> 
> 
> And what do you mean by "UB UL (swapping them)"? Do you memo them swapped, or do something like D' L2 D M2 D' L2 D to swap them?


I make the cycle UB- UL- first edge, this swaps back UB and UL after old pochmann and solves the first edge
when you memo the edges swapped you are either joining them in the same cycle if they belong in 2 initally or separiting them in 2 cycles if they are initally in the same one
the fact that i use UB as buffer might have something to do with this, im not sure how people ussually use this D' L2 D, M2 algorithm, you do it before the edges and the first edge M2 style? thats ineficient as hell isnt it?
anyway if you do solve parity like i said above addinge those extra 7+4 moves you are still doing one less cycle half of the parity times, in substitution for those 11 moves, i believe it works like that, it defently works like that for my way to solve parity


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 15, 2017)

PB by 9 seconds. Sub-2 might actually happen soon.

2:02.27 Uw' D' L Rw D2 Uw B2 R Fw D2 R B' Uw' Rw' F Fw2 U L' F2 Fw' B' Uw2 L2 Fw' Uw U Fw Rw2 R' B2 Rw' Uw2 R2 F' U' B2 Fw' L D L'


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 15, 2017)

17:27.63[8:00] 5BLD PB  comin for that S T A T E R E C O R D amirite
really easy memo, plus no parity at all
22 +center targets, 14 xcenters, 26 wings, 12 midges, 6 corners


----------



## Torch (Apr 15, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> 17:27.63[8:00] 5BLD PB  comin for that S T A T E R E C O R D amirite
> really easy memo, plus no parity at all
> 22 +center targets, 14 xcenters, 26 wings, 12 midges, 6 corners



I'm going for sub-15 at Mountain View...


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 15, 2017)

JChandlerKim said:


> My 6 year old boy just finished learning how to solve the corners blindfold, so we tried him out on a 2x2x2. I crack up every time I see that bit at 1:10 when you can just feel the cogs in his brain straining...!


Well done him. Time to learn M2?


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 16, 2017)

Torch said:


> I'm going for sub-15 at Mountain View...


I'll likely be capable of sub-15 by then; I'm improving very quickly


----------



## Torch (Apr 16, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> I'll likely be capable of sub-15 by then; I'm improving very quickly


Race to official sub-10 let's do it!!


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 16, 2017)

Torch said:


> Race to official sub-10 let's do it!!


you're on


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 16, 2017)

today is a good day for BLD (44.57 3BLD PB)
F' R D L' F B' R2 L2 F L D2 R' F2 L D2 L' B2 L' D2 B2
what even is that scramble, 10/6


----------



## Cale S (Apr 16, 2017)

Finished my 3-style wings document
bit.do/cale3style

A lot of them could be better but I just needed something alright for every case


----------



## sigalig (Apr 16, 2017)

Definitely my biggest blindfolded accomplishment yet


----------



## Torch (Apr 16, 2017)

5BLD 14:11 DNF by 2 midges and 3 x centers. This sounds like it belongs in the failure thread, but it's an accomplishment because it's my first attempt with my fancy new +center comms, and all the +centers were solved.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 16, 2017)

For some dumb reason, i can't copy and paste anymore but whatever

Pretty good 3bld memo mo3


----------



## pinser (Apr 16, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> For some dumb reason, i can't copy and paste anymore but whatever
> 
> Pretty good 3bld memo mo3


Impressive 
Just curious, how fast is your tracing (ie-go thorugh the cycles without actually memorizing them)?


----------



## Cale S (Apr 16, 2017)

first 2 4BLD attempts in a while

2:30.28 [55], 2:22.21 [49]

practicing wing 3-style has helped, I think I can get NR or NAR in a few weeks
both of these had quite a few pauses so I can still improve


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Apr 17, 2017)

Hooray, my 2nd succesful Ao12 ever!

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-16
avg of 12: 3:33.81


Spoiler: Times and Scrambles



Time List:
1. 4:03.61 R' D' F2 L2 D2 L2 D' R2 D F2 R' U F R' D2 B2 R F D Rw' Uw
2. 4:48.84 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 L2 D2 L2 U' R B2 L' D' L2 F' R U B Fw Uw'
3. 3:14.53 F2 L F2 D2 L2 D2 L D2 U2 L2 D2 U' L' R U2 B' U' F' R D2 R' Fw' Uw2
4. 2:41.24 D F U2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 F L2 R' B' L2 D F' L F2 D2 U' Rw
5. 5:00.37 L2 B' U2 B' U B2 R D R L2 F' U2 D2 L2 F' L2 D2 F R2 D2 Fw Uw'
6. 2:55.12 L D B2 D U' R2 F2 U F2 L2 U F2 L D2 B R U F2 L' B2 R Uw'
7. 3:28.55 F2 D2 F U2 F' U2 F L2 U2 L2 B' L' U2 F' R B' D B F2 D2 B2 Rw2
8. 3:30.44 L2 F2 U2 B2 U B2 D' B2 L2 F R D' B2 R2 U' L2 B2 L' Uw'
9. (DNF(2:38.67)) U' D2 R' U2 B2 U2 R F2 L2 D2 R' U2 D F2 R B' U' B L2 D U2 Fw'
10. (2:38.89) D B2 D F2 R2 U' B2 L2 U B2 F2 L R' F D' L' B' R B2 Uw
11. 2:52.79 B U B2 D2 F2 L2 U' F2 R2 U2 F2 U' L' R' D B2 U F' R' U2 R2 Rw' Uw'
12. 3:02.57 D2 B' U' R' F2 L U' L D' F2 B L2 U2 R2 L2 F2 B' D2 B' R2 Fw Uw2


----------



## lucarubik (Apr 17, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> Hooray, my 2nd succesful Ao12 ever!
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-16
> avg of 12: 3:33.81
> ...


sounds exhousting


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 17, 2017)

pinser said:


> Just curious, how fast is your tracing (ie-go thorugh the cycles without actually memorizing them)?


 tracing is like low/sub 7 global for me (which is why that mean was pretty good)


----------



## JChandlerKim (Apr 17, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> Well done him. Time to learn M2?


Yup, thank you! Bracing myself to explain parity etc. on M2's, but will probably spend one more week perfecting corners and especially cycle breaks!


----------



## kake123 (Apr 17, 2017)

Kind of an accomplishment, I got my 2nd sub1hr 25cube MBLD attempt today:

23/25 MBLD in 59min 52.73s (memo is ~39-40min)


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Apr 17, 2017)

lucarubik said:


> sounds exhousting



Surprisingly not as much! As confidence builds up, I get more relaxed during solves instead of being tense and afraid of missing.


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Apr 17, 2017)

Got 3 gold medals for BLD at SPB Easter Open 2017.
1. 3BLD - got a pb 34.81 at the 1st round(My previous home pb was 35). At finals I solved 3BLD in 48.06
2. 4BLD - 5:10.29 - bad solve, couldn't remember wings memo for a minute. My home avg is about 4:20
3. 5BLD - 12:31 - another bad solve. I wanted to get a success with 100% chance on the 2nd attempt. First solve was 9:48 DNF. At the last solve I forgot my memo.
I am not happy about my MBLD result(DNF 7/18 58:xx). I dont know why. I was forgetting memo in rooms where I had never had that problem before. Also 5-6 cubes were DNFs because I messed some solved cubes with unsolved. I had 18/20 in 58 mins previous day, thats why I attempted 18 cubes.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 18, 2017)

not close to pb, but i'm happy because the last 2 scrambles were hard

Mean of 3: 24.40
1. 19.45 D2 U2 F' U2 R2 B R2 F' L2 F' R2 D R' B2 D' L' B' D2 F' U2 F2 
2. 28.50 F2 U2 F2 R' F2 R' U2 R' B2 R B2 U B L' F R' B U' L' U2 L' 
3. 25.24 U B2 R2 B2 L2 D B2 U' B2 F2 D2 F D' R2 B2 F L B' U2 R2 D'


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Apr 18, 2017)

After working on it all weekend I finished my first draft of my corner comms sheet.

I tried not to "cheat" on it


----------



## lucarubik (Apr 18, 2017)

Christopher Cabrera said:


> After working on it all weekend I finished my first draft of my corner comms sheet.
> 
> I tried not to "cheat" on it


what does cheatting mean? dude you should totally check other's stuff or even cubexplorer, i love learning new techniques, i like it more than doing bld, if you wanted to challenge yoruself to do that thats cool but now you should totally learn new techniques, the more the better, and edges are even funnier!


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Apr 18, 2017)

Good day for the BLD drill. PB Mo3 and Ao5 and a couple sub-60 memos (all DNF due to execution, though). Also very confident that I'm going to join sub-4 club shortly.



Spoiler: avg of 5: 2:37.69



Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-18
avg of 5: 2:37.69

Time List:
1. (DNF(3:13.99)) U2 R D' F' U B2 D R F' U B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U R2 Fw' 
2. (2:09.53) B D R2 U R2 B2 L2 B2 U B2 F2 R2 F L2 R2 U' B' F2 L R' Rw Uw2 
3. 3:22.26 B2 D F' B2 L B' R' L' D R2 D2 L2 U2 F' L2 F2 R2 B U2 B' Uw2 
4. 2:17.69 F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U B' D F2 L' R' U L D2 B' U' Uw2 
5. 2:13.11 R' D F2 D B2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D R2 U' B' L2 D F R D' L' R' B' Rw'





Spoiler: mean of 3: 2:36.49



Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-18
mean of 3: 2:36.49

Time List:
1. 2:09.53 B D R2 U R2 B2 L2 B2 U B2 F2 R2 F L2 R2 U' B' F2 L R' Rw Uw2 
2. 3:22.26 B2 D F' B2 L B' R' L' D R2 D2 L2 U2 F' L2 F2 R2 B U2 B' Uw2 
3. 2:17.69 F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U B' D F2 L' R' U L D2 B' U' Uw2


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Apr 18, 2017)

lucarubik said:


> what does cheatting mean? dude you should totally check other's stuff or even cubexplorer, i love learning new techniques, i like it more than doing bld, if you wanted to challenge yoruself to do that thats cool but now you should totally learn new techniques, the more the better, and edges are even funnier!



I felt like it would be a better practice if I wrote them out my self the first time. I definitely plan on going back and revising this list. That's why I referred to it as my first draft.


----------



## sigalig (Apr 18, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> not close to pb, but i'm happy because the last 2 scrambles were hard
> 
> Mean of 3: 24.40
> 1. 19.45 D2 U2 F' U2 R2 B R2 F' L2 F' R2 D R' B2 D' L' B' D2 F' U2 F2
> ...



Go WR duuuuuuude

When's your next BLD comp? BASC 10?


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 18, 2017)

sigalig said:


> Go WR duuuuuuude
> 
> When's your next BLD comp? BASC 10?


LOL yeah no way... sub 20 single is prob easier than wr mean now that it's 23. 

yeh my next comp is basc 10. hoping to beat my lousy 29 single


----------



## sigalig (Apr 18, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> LOL yeah no way... sub 20 single is prob easier than wr mean now that it's 23.
> 
> yeh my next comp is basc 10. hoping to beat my lousy 29 single



Ooops, yeah I forgot about the new WR...Well anyway, cool! I'm sure you'll crush that single solve at least. I'm hoping to pull a Jayden and get a sub-40 as my first sub-1 lol.


----------



## sigalig (Apr 18, 2017)

Decided to try 27 MBLD only until PBQ UCLA (2 weeks away) so that 25 cubes sub-hour feels safer.

First attempt: 24/27 in 1:06:18.86[46:21.05].
Really happy with this accuracy, but I definitely was taking the attempt pretty safe. I also wasted something like 2 minutes during memo because I caught a mistake in tracing and had to completely re-memorize a cube. 27 cube attempts sub-hour should be doable within the next few tries, and hopefully the accuracy doesn't get worse with speed 

EDIT: A funny thing that actually makes the accuracy feel even better: 2 of the 3 cubes were off by two twisted corners, one of them was off by an M2 X(


----------



## kake123 (Apr 18, 2017)

sigalig said:


> Decided to try 27 MBLD only until PBQ UCLA (2 weeks away) so that 25 cubes sub-hour feels safer.
> 
> First attempt: 24/27 in 1:06:18.86[46:21.05].
> Really happy with this accuracy, but I definitely was taking the attempt pretty safe. I also wasted something like 2 minutes during memo because I caught a mistake in tracing and had to completely re-memorize a cube. 27 cube attempts sub-hour should be doable within the next few tries, and hopefully the accuracy doesn't get worse with speed
> ...


Wow, congrats!!!

I think it is time for me to attempt more than 25 cubes


----------



## Meneghetti (Apr 18, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> not close to pb, but i'm happy because the last 2 scrambles were hard
> 
> Mean of 3: 24.40
> 1. 19.45 D2 U2 F' U2 R2 B R2 F' L2 F' R2 D R' B2 D' L' B' D2 F' U2 F2
> ...


Nice, Daniel! What are your PBs?

--
Just got my second ever sub-30 avg12 and PB!
avg12: 29.244 (σ = 4.66)
39.367, 29.851, 26.287, 27.984, 27.867, (21.983), 27.019, 26.984, 28.668, (DNF(26.450)), 23.283, 35.134


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Apr 18, 2017)

Quite a few DNFs later... Finally my first Sub-2!

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-18
single: 1:48.45 [52.82]

Time List:
1. 1:48.45 [52.82] F L2 F2 D2 U R2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R D2 R' D2 B L D' R F' Fw'


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Apr 18, 2017)

26:30 5 BLD
I'm pretty sure this beats my all time pb from before I took my multi year break. That means that this is the first event other than skewb and square-1 that I have caught up with myself in.


Spoiler



Skewb had just become an event when I stopped cubing, and I never used to practice Square-1


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 18, 2017)

Gregory Alekseev said:


> 1. 3BLD - got a pb 34.81 at the 1st round(My previous home pb was 35). At finals I solved 3BLD in 48.06


Very impressed that you got an overall PB in comp.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 18, 2017)

Meneghetti said:


> Nice, Daniel! What are your PBs?


in my sig
18.05 single, 22.4x mo3, 23.70 av5, 37.xx av12

my accuracy is trash, that's why my av12 is 37, but i missed a 25 av12 recently by 2 DNFs


----------



## Torch (Apr 19, 2017)

15:05.15 5BLD success! Not a PB, but I'm always happy to get it. Execution was slow (on purpose), so I've got room to improve there.


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 19, 2017)

Torch said:


> 15:05.15 5BLD success! Not a PB, but I'm always happy to get it. Execution was slow (on purpose), so I've got room to improve there.


crap i gotta improve


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Apr 19, 2017)

Another PB! 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-18
single: 1:45.91

Time List:
1. 1:45.91 [50.81] D2 B' D2 F2 R2 F R2 U2 B' D2 F2 L D' F D2 R' D2 B' D L' R' Fw' Uw2

And then this happened shortly after:

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-18
single: DNF

Time List:
1. DNF(1:36.95 [42.04]) L' D B2 U2 R2 U R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U F' L' U B' D2 F2 D2 R' F2 Rw2 Uw2

Even though it was a DNF, I'll take the 42s memo as a consolation prize


----------



## kake123 (Apr 19, 2017)

First 30 cube MBLD attempt after being able to sub1hr 25 cubes:

30/30 MBLD in 1hr 16min 35.05s (~50min memo)

Big improvement from my attempts last year which were sup2hr


----------



## the super cuber (Apr 19, 2017)

kake123 said:


> First 30 cube MBLD attempt after being able to sub1hr 25 cubes:
> 
> 30/30 MBLD in 1hr 16min 35.05s (~50min memo)
> 
> Big improvement from my attempts last year which were sup2hr


nice! superb accuracy as well!


----------



## asacuber (Apr 19, 2017)

the super cuber said:


> nice! superb accuracy as well!



Going for NRs at nats?


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Apr 19, 2017)

PB Mo3! Very consistent.

Memo is flowing really well, Corners memo is definitely sub-30, with occasional sub-20. Edges memo is improving, but I tend to play safe and review a lot as well.

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-19
mean of 3: 2:32.68

Time List:
1. 2:34.07 U2 L' F2 L2 B2 L' U2 F2 L B2 D F D' R U R2 B D' F2 Fw Uw 
2. 2:38.47 U2 B2 F2 D' L2 D F2 D F2 U R' B' F2 L2 R U B' L D B2 U2 Fw' Uw 
3. 2:25.49 U2 R2 B2 R D2 F2 D2 B2 R' B2 L' F D R U2 L R F L R2 Rw2 Uw'


----------



## the super cuber (Apr 19, 2017)

asacuber said:


> Going for NRs at nats?


will try


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Apr 19, 2017)

Almost got a PB on cam! And beat my Mo3 again


----------



## Martial (Apr 19, 2017)

PB mo3 *27.19*





PB avg5 *27.77*





*(26.79) R' D2 R F2 B L2 D' R F L F2 B2 R2 U R2 L2 D' F2 U2 F2
27.76 U' R2 B2 F2 U L2 U2 R2 U' B2 D' B U' R' D2 F2 L F L D U'
27.03 F2 L2 F2 R' U2 F2 R F2 R2 U2 F2 U L2 B D' B' L2 D2 B2 F2*
28.51 B2 L2 U' F2 L2 D' U' F2 U L2 D2 B' U2 R2 U B' L D' R U' F'
(30.21) U F B2 R2 U' R2 L' U' F' L' F' U2 F2 R2 U2 B D2 L2 U2 R2 F2


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 19, 2017)

maybe this belongs in the failures thread, but it's really good for me lol. I only made a tiny mistake 

also i'm getting like 1 sub 20 per day now which is nice

Mean of 3: DNF
1. 19.49 L2 F2 L2 F L2 B R2 B2 D2 B' L2 R U2 L' U' B2 F' U B2 U' R 
2. DNF(20.23)[corner 3cycle] D2 F' D2 L2 B F2 D2 B D2 F' U L2 F L' U2 B F2 D' B2 
3. 22.34 D' U F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U' F2 U R2 F' R2 D B2 U R B' F' U F'


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Apr 20, 2017)

1:59.50 [51.63] B2 D2 R U2 L B2 R F2 R B2 R D L' D2 B U B' D L' U2 L Rw' Fw 

Finally made it back to sub-2


----------



## sigalig (Apr 20, 2017)

kake123 said:


> First 30 cube MBLD attempt after being able to sub1hr 25 cubes:
> 
> 30/30 MBLD in 1hr 16min 35.05s (~50min memo)
> 
> Big improvement from my attempts last year which were sup2hr



Woah! That accuracy! Amazing job man


----------



## sigalig (Apr 20, 2017)

First 3BLD session in over 5 days, immediately got 19 successes in a row 
Went for the ao25 and got a 2nd DNF on the 25th solve lol. Too much pressure.....
However I did get a 39.23 PB mo3 and a 47.86 PB ao12 along the way, so thats nice 



Spoiler: [Almost] ao25 times and scrambles



14-16 are the PB mo3, 5-16 are the PB ao12
avg of 25: 52.13

Time List:
1. 54.01 L B U' R' B R2 B2 L2 U' R' U2 B2 D2 R' U2 D2 R F2 Rw'
2. 46.39 F2 D2 F2 U B2 U' R2 D2 U' L2 F2 R B U' F' D2 R B2 L' R' U Rw'
3. 46.65 D' R L B2 R' L B' R D B2 R2 L2 U' D' B2 R2 U' R' Rw
4. 56.13 F D2 F2 D2 U2 R2 F' L2 D2 R2 F' U F D R2 D2 L F2 U B2 Rw2 Uw
5. 52.43 R U2 R2 B2 U2 R' F2 R B2 U2 B' L D' L' F2 L' D R2 Rw Uw2
6. 53.48 F R2 U2 F' L2 B' U2 R2 U2 F' U L F L' R' B' F D' B U2 Fw Uw
7. 55.77 U' B U' D2 F U R2 U2 R' D F2 U2 R2 D2 B U2 D2 Rw' Uw
8. 1:18.48 D2 L2 F' D2 U2 F' L2 B' L2 F L2 U' L' D L2 R' F' U' B L B Uw2
9. 45.28 F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F D2 R2 F R2 D' R' F2 L2 D2 U R' U2 B' F Uw
10. 44.18 F U R L' U2 R2 U' F L' B' U' F2 D B2 D L2 D F2 D2 F2 D Uw'
11. 44.15 B' L B' R D F2 B R' U' F L2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 D2 L2 U R2 U' Rw2
12. 52.42 U' D2 B U2 F L2 B2 R2 F' R2 F U2 L' D' L' R' F' L' F2 L U' Rw' Uw
13. 48.61 D2 L2 B2 L F U' R' L' F R2 B2 R2 D' B2 D' R2 U2 F2 L2 D' Rw' Uw'
14. (39.89) L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 B' L2 B L2 B2 D2 R' B2 D' U' F2 L U R2 B' Fw Uw2
15. (35.44) F B2 L' B2 D2 R' B2 R' B2 F2 D2 L2 D' F2 L U B R' B2 D2 Fw' Uw
16. 42.36 F2 U B2 U B2 F2 D' R2 U' R2 U2 F R' U L' B2 F' R' B' D' Rw Uw'
17. 1:04.55 B2 L D2 U2 R D2 L' U2 L2 U' R2 U B L' D2 U L2 F2 Fw
18. 51.26 B' D2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R' U2 L' B' L2 D L B2 L' D' Fw' Uw
19. 1:02.94 B2 R2 D' L2 R2 U2 R2 D' R2 B2 R F2 U B' L' D B R' B' D2 Rw2 Uw
20. (DNF(1:05.56)) F' L' U' B2 R' U2 B U D B2 R U2 L B2 D2 R' D2 L' F2 B' Rw'
21. 41.15 B2 D B2 L2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 L F2 D' L2 R' F2 D' L2 F' L2 Rw2
22. 52.57 D' U2 B2 R2 B2 R' U2 L D2 R B' L D2 R' B' D2 B' L2 U Rw
23. 49.30 B U2 R' U2 L U2 R F2 L' R' U F2 D2 L F' R' F2 D2 Fw Uw
24. 52.45 B' R2 D U R2 F2 D' L2 F2 D2 F U F' U' L' F D L F Rw Uw2
25. (DNF(1:17.14)) L' F2 D' R L' F' D L' D' L' F D2 R2 B R2 F2 R2 D2 F' U2 F2 Fw' Uw'



Edit: Just learned that the amount of allowed DNFs for an average of length N is N*0.05 rounded up, so in the case of an ao25 that's two allowed DNFs. So this is a successful ao25


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Apr 20, 2017)

Sub-3 Ao12! 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-20
avg of 12: 2:57.05



Spoiler: Time List



Time List:
1. 2:47.63 F2 R2 U L2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 D B2 F L' D2 F2 R2 F2 U R' F2 L Rw2 Uw 
2. (1:51.26) D2 R2 U2 B U2 L2 B F2 R2 F L2 U B F' U2 L' D L' F' D Rw Uw2 
3. 4:08.85 L' D F R' D' F B' R' B L2 B2 U F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' R2 Rw Uw 
4. 2:10.36 D2 F D2 L2 B2 R2 B R2 U2 R2 L U B2 D' L F2 L2 U' B' F Rw' Uw' 
5. 3:00.79 B2 L2 D2 R2 D2 B R2 U2 R2 B F' L' F2 L' U F' D2 R' F L F' Rw' 
6. 2:16.49 R L B' R' D' L U2 D2 B L B2 U' L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 D' B2 Fw Uw' 
7. 3:04.16 U2 L2 D2 L' F2 D2 U2 R' B2 F2 U2 B L D' R' U' B F R' U' Fw' Uw2 
8. 2:27.96 L2 U B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D R2 U B' U' L F2 D2 U2 F R' U2 F2 Rw2 
9. (DNF(2:10.87)) R2 U R2 F2 U B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 R2 B L' B' L F U2 L F U F2 Rw 
10. 3:19.07 F2 D' B2 U' R2 F2 L2 R2 U' R2 F2 L' B2 D R2 F U' R2 B' L R Fw' 
11. 2:39.50 L U2 F D2 F2 L2 R2 D2 U2 F' R2 B2 D' B D2 R' U' L U R F' Rw Uw' 
12. 3:35.67 B' F2 D F2 D2 R2 U L2 F2 R2 D' F2 R D' R2 F' L' R2 F' U2 F' Rw' Uw'


----------



## T1_M0 (Apr 20, 2017)

Yess, I finally succeeded sub-2 3bld (1:49.23). I took 30 secs off my pb. I apparently get sub-2 if my memo flows nicely and I don't forget any letters. First time that happened. So, next goal is constantly sub-2.


----------



## G2013 (Apr 20, 2017)

I had not done 4BLD in some time... the last time I timed myself I was avging +5 minutes... got this:

1) DNF(3:28) few pieces
2) DNF(3:47) 3 centers
3) DNF(3:59) ummm missed an alg?
4) 4:40 PB

wtf
The scrambles weren't anything uncommon...
I just randomly decreased my times by a lot; my previous PB was 4:53 okwtf

Also my official PB is 17 minutes with 30 seconds! yay!


----------



## lucarubik (Apr 21, 2017)

eyes opened BLD, no inspection, shouldnt be too hard to get these times eyes closed, im not just solving the cycles, im making sure i recall the letter pair, corner orientations do seem kind of cheaty
hopefully my vak 3 arrives soon and i can get my definitive alg list and start practicing seriously, instead of toying around, its been a month


Spoiler



Generado por csTimer el 2017-4-21
resoluciones/total: 11/12

Single
Mejor: 26.40
Peor: 39.25

Media de 3
Actual: 33.91 (σ = 3.87)
Mejor: 33.91 (σ = 3.87)

Avg de 5
Actual: 34.67 (σ = 2.72)
Mejor: 32.42 (σ = 2.98)

Avg de 12
Actual: 34.63 (σ = 3.60)
Mejor: 34.63 (σ = 3.60)

Average: 34.63 (σ = 3.60)
Media: 33.88

Lista de tiempos:
1. 26.40 D2 L F U F2 R U B' L U2 F U2 D2 R2 F L2 D2 B L2 D2
2. 31.80 B2 R2 D2 U2 F2 L2 F' L2 D2 R2 F' L' D2 R D2 B' F2 L' D' F2 U2
3. DNF(19.32) L' B2 F2 D2 L' D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D B' L B2 D2 L F' D R U
4. 29.78 B' L2 U B2 L2 B2 U B2 L2 U B2 F2 R' B D' F' U2 L2 U' R F'
5. 35.65 U F2 R U2 B2 D2 R' B2 U2 R B2 D' R B R D2 F
6. 39.25 D' R2 F2 D' R2 D2 R2 F2 D R B2 F2 L' B F2 D B L B'
7. 36.88 R2 L' B' D' L' B R F2 D' R D2 R D2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 L2
8. 39.04 L D F' U' F' U2 B' R' U2 F2 D2 F R2 D2 B' R2 F' U2 L
9. 32.08 B2 R2 F D B' R' D L2 U' F2 R F2 B2 R D2 L U2 F2 R B2
10. 37.50 U2 R2 U' F2 D' U' F2 L2 F2 R2 U L D2 U2 R' U2 B U' R2
11. 34.41 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 U' L2 R2 D' F2 B L B2 D U' R2 B R F R
12. 29.80 B2 F2 U' F2 D2 B2 R2 D2 U' R2 B2 F D B' L' U2 B' R2 U2 R' F


also does anyone know why is my cs timer in spanish?
i wouldnt care but some parts are not translated is it a google thing or...? how do i change it to English
wow i cant believei got a 26 in the first, im pretty sure i can execute that sub 15, thats lame


----------



## Keroma12 (Apr 21, 2017)

I successfully taught a friend how to do BLD (OP/OP) a few weeks ago. He can now get under 10 minutes, and I'm transitioning him to M2. He still doesn't know a regular sighted method.


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Apr 21, 2017)

Multi BLD 5/5 30:37.34 [15:18.76]

The catch is I only brought one 3x3 on vacation with me so I had to use a 4x4, 5x5, 6x6 and 7x7, scrambled and solved 3x3 style.


----------



## T1_M0 (Apr 21, 2017)

Wow, first 4bld success at 2nd try. Time 17:15. Funny how I had two letters wrong in my center memo but luckily I could remember them visually and that they were wrong. Didn't actually belive that I would get a success this soon... Weekly comp up next.

The scramble had quite a few centers solved, that was cool:
D R Uw Fw L' Rw2 F2 R2 F Fw' L Rw Uw' D' Rw2 B' U' D2 Fw L2 B2 U' Uw2 Rw' Uw2 D2 Rw B2 D' F U' Uw2 D2 F2 D' R' Fw2 Rw' D' F'


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 21, 2017)

10ish solves into the day and i get a sub 20 already 

19.41 B' L2 F' R2 F L2 B2 D2 L2 U2 L2 D' F' D' B' L B2 R' B2 F' R2


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 22, 2017)

pb mo3 
not that good tho, cuz easy scrambles and choked on the last solve

Mean of 3: 22.40
1. 21.50 D2 R' F2 L2 U2 B2 L D2 R B2 L2 F D L R D B D U' L2 R' 
2. 22.46 U' B2 L2 R2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 B2 F2 R U' F' U' B L' U' R' F' D2 
3. 23.23 U2 F B U F D2 B U2 R' L' D2 R2 B' R2 F2 L2 D2 B D2 F' U2


----------



## kake123 (Apr 22, 2017)

Not really too much of an accomplishment:

26/30 MBLD in 1hr 14min 41.85s (~45min memo but so many pauses)


----------



## sigalig (Apr 22, 2017)

Keroma12 said:


> I successfully taught a friend how to do BLD (OP/OP) a few weeks ago. He can now get under 10 minutes, and I'm transitioning him to M2. He still doesn't know a regular sighted method.



Another person that can compete at UCLA PBQ?


----------



## lucarubik (Apr 22, 2017)

sigalig said:


> Another person that can compete at UCLA PBQ?


the what?


----------



## sigalig (Apr 22, 2017)

lucarubik said:


> the what?



University of California Los Angeles Please Be Quiet 2017. It's an all blind events comp happening next weekend that Kevin is organizing. And we don't have many people signed up so it's not certain whether or not we'll legally be able to hold two rounds of 3bld :/


----------



## sigalig (Apr 22, 2017)

2/2 MultiBLD in 2:11.54[1:09.72] 

Pretty good improvement since my 2/2 in ~9 minutes approx. ~1 year ago

EDIT:
hahahahahahaha wtf.
Decided to really rush the next go at 2/2 and got 1:47.31[53.05] lol


----------



## Riddler97 (Apr 22, 2017)

Got two more sub-1 3BLD solves, nice to see they're getting more common. Unfortunately I missed out on a sub-1 mo3 by a few edges.

Time List:
1. 58.88 R2 D U F2 U' F2 L2 D R2 U' B' U L' B F' R B' F2 L2 R Rw 
2. DNF (58.56) B D F L' D2 B2 L' U2 F' D2 F2 R F2 R F2 B2 L F2 U2 L2 
3. 59.44 B R2 F' D F B D2 R2 F2 R' B2 D' F2 D B2 U2 F2 D2 L2 D B2 Rw Uw2


----------



## lucarubik (Apr 22, 2017)

sigalig said:


> University of California Los Angeles Please Be Quiet 2017. It's an all blind events comp happening next weekend that Kevin is organizing. And we don't have many people signed up so it's not certain whether or not we'll legally be able to hold two rounds of 3bld :/


i read complete the UCLA PBQ instead of compete at UCLA PBQ woops


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 23, 2017)

pb by 0.03 yey

18.02 L2 U2 F' L2 R2 F U2 B D2 B R2 U' R U L' D L2 R' F2 L'


----------



## Keroma12 (Apr 23, 2017)

sigalig said:


> Another person that can compete at UCLA PBQ?



He's signed up already (the only first-timer). I tried to teach more people but they were busy (which is true) and felt like it wouldn't be enough time to learn (which I disagree with).

We have 9 people signed up for 3BLD. And we should be getting at least 2 more as far as I am aware. I think we'll be fine for 2 rounds, but looks like 3 won't be happening.  On the bright side, small competitions are always fun.


----------



## Blindsighted (Apr 23, 2017)

Wow, I wasn't trying for a PB but I just stoped doing lots of edges only and capping memo at 12 seconds.
PB single 36.018! [17.xx]
F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D' U2 R2 D R' L' F' L D' F' U2 R U L2
One solved edge and corner and no cycle breaks.

Edges 
[U';[U' R U, M']]
[U';[M2, R'URU']]
x[M, U L2 U']x'
[M2, U R U']
[R2 L2 U';[M', U2]]
Corners
y[R';[D2, R' U2 R]]y'
[R2;[U' L' U, R']]
x'y[U2, R' D2 R]


----------



## kake123 (Apr 23, 2017)

2/2 MBLD in 2min 1.826s

Almost sub2



Spoiler: Scrambles from plusTimer



3x3-BLD

Number of Solves: 2
Mean: 0.263
Best: 0.219
Worst: 0.308

1. (0.219)
23/04/2017 13:03:15
F2 L D2 F2 L' B2 F2 U2 B L U B2 R2 F2 D2 F U' B' R Fw' Uw'

2. (0.308)
23/04/2017 13:03:28
U2 R2 U' L2 B2 R2 U R2 D' U' B' D B L' U' R' F' D' B' U2 Fw


----------



## Cale S (Apr 23, 2017)

first 5BLD success in a while

5:06.99 [2:11]

done with my new Wushuang, it's insanely good
might be able to sub-5 official in two weeks


----------



## Ksh13 (Apr 23, 2017)

2/2 MBLD in 8:37.92 [6:57.01], finally got a MBLD success. I kinda want to try to get decent at MBLD, but I'm focused on other things atm. Maybe later.


----------



## BenBergen (Apr 24, 2017)

Finally finished learning 3-Style for corners (only took me an entire year ) and got some new PB singles. First a 47.19 with sub-30 execution, followed about ten solves later by a 46.68 with sub-15 memo. Contrary to how I may seem in the videos, I'm super excited about these!


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Apr 24, 2017)

PB Ao5 and Single today. Very happy with the sub-50 memo on the Single, as well. My corners memo is steadily sub-20, but I still do lots of repetition on Edges to have the audio loop well memorized.

Been improving quite rapidly. Actually today marks my 3rd week since I started doing full solves only, and dropped my average from sub-12 to sub-3 or so.


Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-23

avg of 5: 2:18.96

Time List:


2:21.08 F' B L' U2 B' U2 F2 L' F' L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U' D' L2 D R2 D Rw


(2:55.03) L' F R2 L2 F D' R2 F' U' D2 R U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L' F2 R D Rw Uw'


2:31.48 B2 L D2 F2 L F2 R B2 R2 B2 F2 D F R B D' B R B2 D2 B' Rw Uw2


2:04.32 F2 D2 U2 R' D2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R' B' U2 B' D B2 R2 D B' F' Rw2 Uw2


(1:53.12+) F2 D F2 D2 R2 U B2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R' D' F2 D F' L' U' B' D2 R Uw'

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-23

single: 1:38.99 [41.44]

Time List:

1. 1:38.99 B' D2 F2 L' F2 U2 L U2 R' D2 F2 D2 U' F2 R U2 B' F' U F' Rw'​


----------



## pinser (Apr 24, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> PB Ao5 and Single today. Very happy with the sub-50 memo on the Single, as well. My corners memo is steadily sub-20, but I still do lots of repetition on Edges to have the audio loop well memorized.
> 
> Been improving quite rapidly. Actually today marks my 3rd week since I started doing full solves only, and dropped my average from sub-12 to sub-3 or so.
> 
> ...


Nice! That's some insane improvement


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Apr 24, 2017)

Thanks! I should also mention I already knew 3BLD but never practiced as much as I should. I had some isolated comeback attempts but those were so frustrating I ended up planning a whole week of isolated practice sessions (to work on specific areas) and then dove head first into doing as many solves daily as I could.


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Apr 24, 2017)

1:35.58 [34.87] F2 B' U B L F R D R' B U R2 F2 U' F2 L2 B2 D R2 D' F2 Bw 

PB single by 20 seconds
Memo was insane for me, but there was a bit of a pause between edges and corner execution.


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Apr 24, 2017)

Yay, finally I got a sub-40 3BLD mo3, and... this is even sub 38
37.46 mo3:
1. 42.21[11.25] B' D2 F R U2 B2 U R' D F U2 R' L2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U2
2. 36.56[10.91] F2 U2 L' D2 R2 B2 R' B2 R2 B2 U2 F' L2 U F2 D L R2 U B2 F'
3. 33.61[10.13] R2 F' U2 L2 D2 F' L2 B' R2 F2 U R' B' D L U B' F2 U' B2
It seems that I scrambled 3rd time wrong, sorry. It was scrambled anyway.
I started practicing edges 3-style(my main problem), I guess that increased my speed. But I still have many pauses.
EDIT: A few days ago my mo3 PB was 42.xx, thats a good improvement.


----------



## sigalig (Apr 25, 2017)

Failed a 27 cube mbld pretty badly, then went back to doing 3bld and got two PBs right off the bat.
PB ao5, first sub-40 (previous PB was 43.30) and also PB mo3 by a little bit; last 3 solves = 39.04 mo3

avg of 5: 39.72

Time List:
1. (DNF(33.56)) R2 L B U D' L2 F L' D2 L2 D L2 D' R2 L2 U' B2 U B Rw 
2. 40.25 D F2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U' L2 F' L2 F R2 F L D' F R2 Fw' Uw 
3. (38.23) U' B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D R2 D' F2 D' L' U' F' R2 B' L B U' F Rw2 Uw2 
4. 38.82 R' F2 D2 L2 U2 L' F2 U2 R' F2 R2 B' L B' F D' L2 R' U F R2 Fw 
5. 40.07 R F' B2 L D' B' R' U' F2 L2 D2 F' R2 B L2 F R2 D2 L2 Rw Uw


----------



## sigalig (Apr 25, 2017)

Oh and I tried doing the "3bld without 1 face" challenge, got it first try 
But wow that was super hard. 8:22.52 with 7:45.46 memo lol


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Apr 25, 2017)

sigalig said:


> Oh and I tried doing the "3bld without 1 face" challenge, got it first try
> But wow that was super hard. 8:22.52 with 7:45.46 memo lol


What is it? I haven't find anything on this forum and the net. It looks hard because of your time.


----------



## Roman (Apr 25, 2017)

Gregory Alekseev said:


> What is it? I haven't find anything on this forum and the net. It looks hard because of your time.



I guess it's when you memorize the cube while it stays on the table so that you can't see the bottom side and have to guess what colors are there.


----------



## Meneghetti (Apr 25, 2017)

Got a really nice 3BLD session today! Broke my PB avg5 by 1s

best avg5: 24.95 (σ = 0.93)



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-25
solves/total: 19/22

single
best: 24.14
worst: 41.83

mean of 3
current: 27.53 (σ = 0.76)
best: 25.82 (σ = 1.59)

avg of 5
current: 26.74 (σ = 0.65)
best: 24.95 (σ = 0.93)

avg of 12
current: DNF (σ = 12.45)
best: DNF (σ = 12.45)

Average: DNF (σ = 8.74)
Mean: 29.97

Time List:
1. 30.00 D2 B2 L' R2 D2 L2 F2 L' D2 B2 R' D' F U F U' R F2 R2 B R' 
2. 29.39 D' B L2 R2 F' R2 D2 F2 U2 B' U R D2 L B L R D B' 
3. 33.70 U D2 B D2 R' L' F L2 U B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D F2 D R 
4. 27.82 U2 L' B2 R B' R' B2 L' F B2 R2 U2 R2 U F2 R2 U B2 
5. 41.83 D' R' D R' B L2 D2 R F D2 F2 R2 B2 R' L2 B2 R' D2 
6. 24.23 D2 R2 F2 L F2 R2 B2 L B2 R2 F2 D' F' U' F2 D' F2 U' L U2 
7. 32.17 L' F' B' D2 F R D F' D2 R' L2 U2 F2 R' U2 F2 U2 F2 U' 
8. 29.07 U' F2 R2 F2 R' F2 R' D2 B2 R F2 B D2 R' D2 F D R' F2 
9. 40.41 B2 U L2 D' B2 F2 D' B2 R2 U B L U' R' U L2 U B2 U' 
10. 30.67 F2 L2 B R2 B U2 L2 B L2 F' L2 D' U' F R D B2 L' B2 L B 
11. DNF(32.25) B2 U2 B' L2 F R2 B2 L2 D' U' L B2 F' L' U L2 U' 
12. DNF(29.32) B' D F2 D2 F2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 U R' B' D' L B D' B D' B 
13. 36.51 R D2 B L2 F L2 F D2 U2 F' D2 L2 R F' L2 B' D' U B' U2 
14. 31.95 L2 B' R2 U2 R2 B U2 F2 D2 F L' D B R D2 B' R2 D' U F 
15. 24.43 U B2 F' U2 B2 D2 F' D2 B L' B L B2 U2 L2 D R' D' 
16. 24.39 F2 R2 B2 R F2 D2 L D2 R F' D2 L F2 D B L2 B F' L' 
17. DNF(31.43) D2 L2 U F2 R F B2 D' R U R2 L2 F2 U' R2 U D2 R2 B2 F' 
18. 26.02 R2 D' B2 D B2 U' L2 B2 F2 R' U' F2 L' F2 D2 L' F D2 L2 
19. 24.14 L B2 U2 L F2 D2 F2 L' U2 R F2 B L2 R' D' B D2 U R F U 
20. 27.30 U' B' U D F U2 B U2 F' R D2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U B2 D' F2 
21. 26.90 D2 U2 F2 L2 U2 L2 R' F2 L2 F' U L2 B' R' F L U2 L2 B' 
22. 28.38 L' F' B2 R' L' F' R' F U' B2 R2 D L2 U' D' L2 B2 R2 B'

Had to stop here and go to work =/


----------



## Torch (Apr 25, 2017)

6:09.50 4BLD PB! Scramble was 18/23/7', so nothing too special.

EDIT: 5:34.78 next solve, WHAT? My PB is now a minute faster than it was 15 minutes ago!


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 25, 2017)

Torch said:


> My PB is now a minute faster than it was 15 minutes ago!



You'll be sub WR within an hour at this rate!


----------



## sigalig (Apr 25, 2017)

So in preparation for the competition this weekend that has all blind events including 3 MBLD attempts, I was doing a bunch of big MBLD attempts at home, 1 every day. I wanted to see if I could manage this without the long term memory making successive attempts worse. Turns out that the long term memory was definitely an issue.
On the second day in a row I forgot an entire cube on a 27 cube attempt, which almost never happens to me in MBLD. The third day in a row, I forgot 4 cubes. That felt soooo terrible--I've never had such an issue with forgetting stuff in MBLD.

So I reluctantly decided to make an entire new memory palace. Now I can do daily attempts and alternate palaces and I think it's working very well 
If you have had this issue with long term memory before I highly recommend that you suck it up and just take the time to make a bunch more rooms. It'll totally be worth it.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Apr 26, 2017)

PB! 

With 31 seconds memo, huzzah! 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-25

single: 1:34.74 [31.67]

Time List:


1:34.74 [31.67] L2 B D2 F' U2 F R2 B D2 F' U2 L' B2 L2 D2 B' R2 F2 U' L' Rw'


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Apr 26, 2017)

Wrapping up the day with an amazing Ao12! Crushed my previous one, which was 2:55.xx!

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-25
avg of 12: 2:27.94



Spoiler: Scrambles



Time List:
1. 2:43.17 U2 D2 R B U' R F L D' R2 F2 R2 B2 R2 F U2 R2 U2 B' L Fw' 
2. 2:28.13 U2 B2 F2 D L2 D' F2 D F2 U2 B2 L D B L F' U' R' F2 L U' Rw2 Uw' 
3. (DNF(2:21.45)) U2 R' D2 F2 L2 F2 L' U2 R' F2 L' F U R U B2 R B F2 R' U' Uw' 
4. 1:50.74+ F' L2 F2 U' R2 D' U R2 F2 U2 B2 U F D2 F' L' F2 D' B L D 
5. 3:03.09 U' F U2 F' R2 B' D2 U2 B' D2 B L2 U' L R F' D R B R B Uw2 
6. 2:12.25 B2 R2 B' L2 D2 U2 B D2 L2 B' F' L' U' R2 F' U R D L B U Rw2 Uw' 
7. (1:34.74) L2 B D2 F' U2 F R2 B D2 F' U2 L' B2 L2 D2 B' R2 F2 U' L' Rw' 
8. 3:19.81 L U2 F L2 F D2 B D2 F' D2 U2 B2 R' F' D L2 B2 L' D2 U Rw' 
9. 1:54.58 U' R' F2 U2 R' U2 L U2 B2 D2 R' F2 U B' D2 U L' B' F' L2 Rw 
10. 2:52.13 L2 R2 U L2 B2 D2 B2 U L2 B2 F2 L B2 F' U' L' B' R D2 R' F Rw' Uw' 
11. 2:16.22 D' R B2 L' D2 L F2 D2 R' B2 R D2 B' F' U' B' L R2 D B2 Fw Uw' 
12. 1:59.23 D2 R2 D B2 U B2 F2 R2 D' B2 L' D' U B' U' R B R F L' Rw2 Uw'


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Apr 26, 2017)

Got 2 3BLD PBs
1. 39.66[11.22] F2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 D U F2 R2 D R' B' D R2 F2 L' B2 D B' R2 
2. DNF(42.05)[13.39] B' D2 F R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 F' D' U R F' R' D2 B2 U L' U2 
3. (35.18[11.37]) B2 D L2 B2 D' F2 R2 U F2 D' L2 R U' B' L2 D2 U' L' U R2 
4. 41.09[11.19] F' D' R' U' D' L D B' U' R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F' U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 
5. 35.65[10.73] D2 B' U2 L2 B L2 F' D2 F R2 D2 U B R' F D F' U2 L' R2 B' 
38.80 ao5, 37.30 mo3(PB by 0.16s).


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 27, 2017)

not PB but still fast solves make me happy

18.28 R U' L F' R' D' R2 B' U D' F2 R D2 R B2 U2 L U2 R B2 L'


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Apr 28, 2017)

Doing 5BLD in the weekly forum competition and managed to get a successful mean of 3 as well as PB single by 4 and a half minutes.
mo3: 26:29.27
1) 29:41.22 [15:08.28] 
2) 27:46.07 [12:08.50] 
3) 22:00.52 [10:46.02]


----------



## Torch (Apr 28, 2017)

5:09.27 R2 D2 L2 R F Fw D2 Rw R2 B' F Rw Fw F2 U Uw' B Uw2 F2 Rw F Uw' B Uw' L Fw2 F R2 F' R' L Fw' Uw' D2 B2 F' Rw' Fw' Rw2 R

@YouCubing It is so on this weekend


----------



## BenBergen (Apr 28, 2017)

Personal best 3Bld single by almost 4 seconds. Didn't see this one coming.

42.92 (19.55) - D' B2 F2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 F' R' D F D2 R' F' D B U2 Fw (10/6)



Spoiler: Video


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 28, 2017)

Torch said:


> 5:09.27 R2 D2 L2 R F Fw D2 Rw R2 B' F Rw Fw F2 U Uw' B Uw2 F2 Rw F Uw' B Uw' L Fw2 F R2 F' R' L Fw' Uw' D2 B2 F' Rw' Fw' Rw2 R
> 
> @YouCubing It is so on this weekend


definitely
also 44.99 3BLD single


----------



## Meneghetti (Apr 28, 2017)

Got a 30.85 avg12 on cam, which is pretty good for me... but it kinda feels like a big fail because the last solve gave me a counting 46.81 lol... anyway, here it is 








Spoiler



avg of 12: 30.85 (σ = 5.83)
1. 26.06 R2 D2 F2 U B2 L2 U' B2 D U2 B R' F' D' B' R2 F2 U2 F R2 Uw 
2. 28.57 L2 U2 L2 B' U2 B2 R2 B' R2 F D B' D' L D' B' D F R D U' Rw Uw2 
3. 27.21 L B' R D2 R2 U2 L2 B' D R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 R' B2 R' Rw Uw2 
4. 31.05 B L2 B D2 L2 D2 F' R2 D2 F L' F' R' U' B' D F R' F' L' Rw2 Uw' 
5. 30.10 D' B L F U' D' L B2 L' B2 L2 U2 L2 F' D2 R2 B' D2 L2 B' D' Rw2 
6. (24.95) L2 U F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D U2 B2 R2 F D2 L R' F' U F2 D2 R2 D2 Rw Uw2 
7. (DNF(28.49)) R U2 L R2 D2 R U2 B2 F2 R' D2 B' L' D2 B U' R' D B' L2 F' Fw' Uw 
8. 28.47 D' R2 U B2 D F2 L2 R2 D' B2 U B' L' D2 L' B2 D' U2 L' D L' Rw' Uw2 
9. 30.14 F D2 R2 F D' L2 B' U' R F2 D2 F U2 B' D2 F B R2 D2 B' Fw Uw 
10. 28.97 F' D2 U2 F2 L' D2 U2 L' F2 R B2 F2 U' F' L2 F2 U2 F L U Fw' 
11. 31.11 B2 U2 B2 D' R2 F2 R2 F2 D F2 D R' F' R U L2 D2 L' B' U' Fw' Uw2 
12. 46.81 R2 D R D L F R U D L' R2 F' D2 F' L2 D2 L2 F' U2 F' B' Uw


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Apr 28, 2017)

Started day with an awesome 3BLD ao5!
Average of 5: 37.03
1. 32.17[10.74] U2 B2 R2 D' L2 U R2 F2 D R' B' F' R2 U F U L B2 R
2. (45.92[11.58]) D2 F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 L F2 L D2 R' U' B' F' L' U2 F2 D' F2 R
3. 39.80[11.14] D2 R L F' U B D' B2 R2 F' R' U2 R2 U L2 U F2 U F2 D2 B2
4. 39.12[12.62] L D2 R D2 R2 U2 R' F2 L D2 R D' L2 R' B D' U2 B2 R2 B U
5. (30.44[11.10]) L2 U B2 L2 D2 U B2 F2 U' L2 U B D F2 L2 U L B2 F2 U' B
Previous PB was 38.80. Also, last 3 solves were mo3 36.45(PB by 0.85 sec)
I am extremely happy with that, especially with the 1st and the 5th solve! They are 3rd and 2nd fastest solves ever(the PB is 30.17).


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Apr 28, 2017)

Oh my god, I got 3BLD PB 26.96[10.62].
B2 R2 B2 D2 F' D2 F2 U2 L2 B L2 R' U' L' D2 U' F' U2 R D B'
1 solved edge and 1 corner. I get scrambles like this very often. But why this one was very fast? Because all of the algs were the algs that I execute very fast, my favourite algs. Luck.


Spoiler: Reconstruction



Corners(UBL):
LDB-RDB: R L U L' D2 L U' L' D2 R'
ULF-DRF: z' x' D2 R U2 R' D2 R U2 R' x z
DLF-FUR: z' D2 R U' R' D2 R U R' z
Edges(UF):
UB-BR: R U R U R2 U' R' U' R' U2
UL-DR: Rw2 U' M U2 M' U' Rw2
LD-BL: D U L U' M' U L' U' M D'
RU-DB: x' U R U' M2 U R' U' M2 x
LF-FD: D' L D M D' L' D M'



Also today I started recording 3BLD solves, so:


Spoiler: Video


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Apr 28, 2017)

PB Ao5! 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-28
avg of 5: *2:12.10*

Time List:
1. 2:13.79 L' D2 F L2 B U2 B2 F D2 L2 B' U L F' R F2 L2 D2 L2 R' Rw2 Uw2 
2. 2:16.02 F' B2 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 U L2 D B2 R' B F2 L' D' U B F' Rw2 Uw2 
3. 2:06.47 L B2 F2 U2 L2 D R2 F2 D' F2 U2 B' U2 R' F U' F R D2 U Rw2 
4. (DNF(2:38.35)) L2 D2 R2 D F2 D' F2 U2 R2 U B2 F L2 F' U' L' F2 D' F D U' Fw 
5. (1:58.35) B' D L2 F2 D' F2 R2 U' L2 U2 B2 F R2 B L' F2 L' D2 F2 Fw Uw

I seem to be making progress, even though I'll get 3.xx solves every now and then during sessions. Got to work on my memo and improving my M2 execution - which is ok, but I never risk canceling setup moves when I have 2 or 3 consecutive targets on the same face, for example. This could save me precious seconds.


----------



## Cale S (Apr 29, 2017)

5BLD - 4:49.52 

memo was like 2:08

3-style practice and Wushuang are great


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 29, 2017)

PB while racing ishaan

25.61, 20.20, 19.57=21.79 mo3

ishaan got DNF, DNF, 19.04 for those scrambles


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Apr 29, 2017)

Due to unrelated circumstances, I'm stuck at home and lost a comp outside of town. The good thing is that oh my gosh, I'm on a roll. Broke all PBs except for Ao12 (yet).

Also got a 2/2 Multi-Blind in 10.xx which is a 2 points PB. Pretty good day so far. 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-29
single: 1:29.69

Time List:
1. 1:29.69 U F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 F R2 D' R' D' F2 L' U2 B' R2 Rw2




Spoiler: 1:51.25 Mo3



Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-29
mean of 3: 1:51.25

Time List:
1. 1:35.38 D2 R' L2 U B2 R2 D' B U R2 D L2 D' F2 D2 B2 U2 R2 F2 L' 
2. 2:00.13 B D2 R2 B2 U2 L2 R2 U' L2 F2 R2 F2 L' F' U R' B D B F' D Uw' 
3. 1:58.23 D2 B L' B' R U' B R2 F B' L2 D B2 D' L2 F2 U2 B2 D' R2 U' Rw Uw'





Spoiler: 1:51.25 Ao5



Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-29
avg of 5: 1:51.25

Time List:
1. 1:35.38 D2 R' L2 U B2 R2 D' B U R2 D L2 D' F2 D2 B2 U2 R2 F2 L' 
2. 2:00.13 B D2 R2 B2 U2 L2 R2 U' L2 F2 R2 F2 L' F' U R' B D B F' D Uw' 
3. 1:58.23 D2 B L' B' R U' B R2 F B' L2 D B2 D' L2 F2 U2 B2 D' R2 U' Rw Uw' 
4. (2:24.11) D2 B' U2 F' U2 B2 L2 F D2 F' D' B U2 B' F U2 L B' R Uw 
5. (1:29.69) U F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 F R2 D' R' D' F2 L' U2 B' R2 Rw2


----------



## Cale S (Apr 30, 2017)

5BLD - 4:40.94

memo was around 1:58
right after a terrible 5:29 which was 2 solves after the 4:49 from yesterday

hyped for comp next week


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Apr 30, 2017)

Even though I have compiled a small list of pure OLLs and PLLs which work as 3-cycles, I rarely get the chance of using them, or just freak out and do it old Pochmann school. Some corner cases are already well implemented into my solves, but never used the Edge cases at all until now. 

Today on what marked the 500th successful solve of my session, I finally got the chance and went for the kill. It was very exciting, because I can actually sub-1 the alg with ease. This is the one:

x2 M' U M U2 M' U M x2

This may not mean much for most people, but it's the kind of small step that I cherish in my learning curve.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 30, 2017)

18.98 F' U' L2 D B U2 D F U' F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L F2 D2 F2 L

on cam too i will upload

i'm considering starting a "Friday sub 20s" series, but idk if i should do it lol. kinda old idea


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Apr 30, 2017)

PB Ao12! 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-30
avg of 12: *2:19.65*



Spoiler: Scrambles



Time List:
1. 2:09.94 D2 L2 D' R2 B2 L2 D' F2 R' D' L' B' L' D' L2 U2 B2 F' L' Fw' Uw 
2. 1:55.46 R F2 D2 U L2 D2 R2 B2 D' L2 U' L' U B2 F' D B R F2 U' F2 Fw' 
3. 2:08.28 F L' B R' L' D L U' R D2 L F2 R F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 R F' Rw' Uw' 
4. 3:14.47 U D2 F2 R B2 L D2 F2 D2 R' U2 F2 B U' B U R F' R B2 Fw' 
5. 2:03.86 U' R2 D L2 R2 D' L2 B2 D U2 R2 L F' U' B L U2 B2 L D B2 Rw2 Uw' 
6. 2:00.24 L2 R2 D' U' R2 B2 F2 D R2 B2 D2 R' D R' B' L2 R D2 B R F' Rw' 
7. (1:46.26) B2 U L2 D2 U' B2 U B2 L2 D2 R2 L' U2 B2 D2 B L D' L' F' Fw Uw' 
8. (3:34.63) B2 R2 D' B2 D F2 L2 U' B2 L2 D2 L B' U L B2 U' B F' U2 L2 Fw' 
9. 2:13.83 R2 B2 R2 D L2 U B2 L2 U L2 U B' D2 L' B2 F D2 F D' B R Uw 
10. 2:36.55 U' B2 U F2 R2 D' B2 R2 F2 U L2 F L F2 L2 U B U2 B L' D' Rw Uw2 
11. 2:18.03 B R2 B2 F2 R' B2 L2 F2 U2 L B2 R2 D U2 L' B F D F2 U' Rw2 
12. 2:35.84 F' D B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D' R2 D L2 F' R2 D' F' R B R2 U2 L2 Rw' Uw2


----------



## Cale S (Apr 30, 2017)

5:38.00 5BLD in a moving car with radio playing and siblings talking
2:45 memo


----------



## Riddler97 (Apr 30, 2017)

5BLD 10:31.59 [4:43.32]

PB, but I should be able to do so much better.

EDIT: Another very minor accomplishment in this solve is I successfully used my new adjacent edge/midge flipping alg.

M' U M U2 M' U M' U M' U2 M U M2


----------



## YouCubing (May 1, 2017)

53.73 official 3BLD single!! very happy  got 1st as well


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (May 1, 2017)

After some fails I got a sub-35 BLD mo3 34.70
1. 36.05[11.60] B' L F2 D' B U' L F' D F2 R2 L U2 B2 L' U2 L' D2 L D2
2. 34.36[11.97] R' F2 R' F2 R' B2 R2 D2 R' B2 R2 F' R U' L2 R D2 U F' L F
3. 33.71[11.95] B2 L2 B2 L D2 L B2 L' F2 L D2 F D2 B F' L D L D' U' F2

I will participate in a competition next weekend, hopefully I will beat NR mo3(currently it is 36.03) or maybe single(31.21). I have one week to practice.
EDIT: 5 minutes later I got another PB mo3, 33.60:
1. 32.27[9.89] R2 U' R2 F2 B U2 D' R U' B D2 F D2 R2 F2 D2 B R2 U2
2. (30.41[10.52]) L' B R2 D' B D2 R F2 B2 U' R2 F R2 B2 U2 F U2 R2 B' D2 F'
3. 38.14[10.28] U' R2 D' L2 U L2 U2 L2 R2 U R' F2 R' F2 R' F U' B2 L2 R
E2: And sub-35 ao5! 34.25
1. 32.34[9.56] D' B2 L2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 U L2 U2 F' L D R F' L D2 U2 R F 
2. (DNF(51.93)[11.94]) R2 F' R2 D2 F' U2 B' U2 F2 R2 B2 R' U' R' B2 U' L' F2 R B' 
3. 32.27[9.89] R2 U' R2 F2 B U2 D' R U' B D2 F D2 R2 F2 D2 B R2 U2 
4. (30.41[10.52]) L' B R2 D' B D2 R F2 B2 U' R2 F R2 B2 U2 F U2 R2 B' D2 F' 
5. 38.14[10.28] U' R2 D' L2 U L2 U2 L2 R2 U R' F2 R' F2 R' F U' B2 L2 R


----------



## kake123 (May 1, 2017)

Some 3BLD PBs

51.301s mo3
*52.323s* avg5


Spoiler: Scrambles from plusTimer



3x3-BLD

Number of Solves: 6
Mean: DNF
Best: 43.061
Worst: DNF
Average: 53.222
Current Ao5: 52.323
Best Ao5: 52.323

1. 55.919
01/05/2017 15:18:52
L2 F2 U2 B2 D B2 U' L2 D B2 L2 R U' F L2 F' L' D' R' B U Rw Uw'

2. 54.824
01/05/2017 15:20:24
F2 L2 U B2 D' U' B2 F2 U L2 F L' R2 F' L2 R' B' R' D' F' L' Fw

3. 43.162
01/05/2017 15:21:51
B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 R' D2 B2 D U2 R' B D' L D2 B' U F U Rw2 Uw2

4. (DNF)
01/05/2017 15:23:31
R D2 F2 U2 F2 R' U2 R' U2 B L F D B2 D2 F R F2 U' Fw

5. 58.984
01/05/2017 15:25:42
U' L2 U B2 L2 B2 D' F2 U' F U2 B' L2 U2 R B2 L2 D L' B' Rw2

6. (43.061)
01/05/2017 15:27:14
L2 F2 D2 R2 U F2 L2 R2 D L2 F L2 F L D U F' L2 R2 D2 R' Fw


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 1, 2017)

Oh my. Beat my PB single by 6 seconds, but what blows my mind is that I managed to memo sub-30! Absolutely stoked! 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-1
single: 1:23.57 [28.64]

Time List:
1. 1:23.56 [28.64] D' B2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 D F2 D' F' D2 B2 R' D2 L' B D F2 D Fw


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 2, 2017)

Wrapping up the day with a PB Ao12, down 6 seconds from the previous one. With this and a couple others I rolled earlier today, I can safely say I'm sub-2:30 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-1
*avg of 12: 2:13.18*



Spoiler: Scrambles



Time List:
1. 1:47.96 D F2 R2 U' R2 D R2 U2 L2 D2 U' F' D2 B2 L' D' F' U' B2 R U' Fw 
2. 1:51.09 B2 R D B R F' R D L' F' U2 F2 R D2 L' F2 R' D2 R2 D2 R2 Rw Uw' 
3. 2:34.91 U F2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 U' B2 U2 F' D R' F L2 F U2 B2 F Fw Uw2 
4. 2:10.65 U R2 F' U D' F' U2 L D' F R2 L2 U F2 U R2 D' F2 U2 B2 Rw2 Uw2 
5. 2:10.05 B' U2 B' L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B' R2 L F' L2 F U' F2 R2 Fw' 
6. (1:23.56) D' B2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 D F2 D' F' D2 B2 R' D2 L' B D F2 D Fw 
7. 3:11.64 U' B2 L2 D2 R F2 L' R2 U2 F2 D2 U B' L' D F2 D U' F Rw Uw2 
8. 2:01.15 L2 U' R2 D L2 F2 L2 U' F2 L2 U R' D' L D F' R' B' L' U2 F 
9. (DNF(2:36.21)) D2 B U' D2 R' U L' U B2 D F2 D L2 U D' R2 F2 U' L Rw Uw' 
10. 2:17.06 B2 R2 B D2 R2 B' L2 D2 F2 R2 F U' L2 U' R' B' L' D' U' F2 R' Uw' 
11. 2:04.52 D R D2 F2 D2 L' B2 R' D2 L' B2 R' B D' B2 R D L' R' F R' Rw 
12. 2:02.75 R2 U2 F2 U2 R B2 R B2 F2 D2 F D2 L' F2 D' B2 R B D' R Fw Uw2


----------



## Keroma12 (May 2, 2017)

Official PBs (old -> new):
4BLD: 5:38.83 -> 4:58.65
5BLD: 12:43 -> 9:50.71
3BLD mean: 1:36.18 -> 1:25.31

Second ever 4BLD sub-5, and first ever 5BLD sub-10! (Had a 10:03 at home.)
Unfortunately I forgot edge images in the 5BLD, so it took 80 sec to execute edges. Could have been even faster!

I'm now NR2 for 4BLD, 5BLD, Multi-BLD, and FMC. 



Spoiler: 4x4x4 BLD Video













Spoiler: 5x5x5 BLD Video













Spoiler: 3x3x3 BLD Video


----------



## sigalig (May 2, 2017)

Here's my version of Kevin's post:

Got my first three 1st places ever at PBQ UCLA  (3BLD, 4BLD, and multiBLD)
I got a 41.43 3BLD single, my first sub-1 minute in comp lol.
Also got a 4:57 4BLD which is awesome cus I was just hoping for a sub-5.
Got my first two official 5BLD successes, 16:47 and then 14:04 on the next attempt, giving me a 15:25 2-mean! A very obscure accomplishment but it feels good
Lastly, I did pretty poorly on the first two multiBLD attempts (15/25 and 17/21), but got 19/23 in 56:45 on the third attempt. This gives me my best world ranking in anything so far but it's still frustrating, the mistakes were so stupid and avoidable and 23/23 would be 2NAR and 11WR :/ I'll get it next time hopefully


Spoiler: 3BLD video













Spoiler: 4BLD video













Spoiler: 5BLD video













Spoiler: multiBLD video


----------



## the super cuber (May 2, 2017)

*39/40 MBLD in 58:53*



[34:48 memo]

38 points and my second best attempt yet, PB is 41/43.
Forgot a letter pair on one cube, had a 2 min pause on it at the end. Last 3 attempts (38/40, 37/40, 39/40) make 36 points mo3!

quite happy with the accuracy


----------



## kake123 (May 2, 2017)

Not sure if exactly an accomplishment

Got really mad at the inaccuracies in a 11 cube multi attempt, so I did another attempt immediately

And got 11/11 MBLD in 22min 6.34s (which is still a decent time for me)

Strange to think that I wouldn't have been able to pull off the same stunt in may last year (my overall mbld pb at the end of May last year was 11/11 or 12/12)


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 2, 2017)

3/3 Multi in 22:27.52 [17:44.01]

1. D2 U2 L' F2 R F2 D2 L' D2 B2 U2 B D2 F L' D' R D2 R2 D' 
2. R2 D L2 U F2 U2 B2 R2 D L2 U L B F R U2 B' F L D B 
3. D F' L2 F' L2 F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 B' L2 R B U B2 R' B' F' R2 D 

Finally a PB, despite getting distracted during memo a few times and having to backtrack one of the cubes to fix Parity.


----------



## sigalig (May 2, 2017)

the super cuber said:


> *39/40 MBLD in 58:53*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice job! Was that an execution error on the 1 DNF? Looks like a handful of pieces are off, so most likely you didnt forget a letter pair or something like that.


----------



## the super cuber (May 2, 2017)

sigalig said:


> Nice job! Was that an execution error on the 1 DNF? Looks like a handful of pieces are off, so most likely you didnt forget a letter pair or something like that.



Thanks  I forgot one letter pair (OD) and while I tried to remember it I did the corners but as I lost my rhythm I switched two letter pairs in corners also most probably. An avoidable mistake but still overall great attempt


----------



## sigalig (May 2, 2017)

Kind of feels like a fail because the third solve had a 5 second pause before the last corner comm, but 37.38 3BLD PB mo3:





Also: 13.05 memo mo3 with this, probably my best ever also. Rushing memo is working out nicely


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 3, 2017)

PB Mo3! 

And almost got a PB Ao12 too, had it not been by a failed 1:40.xx 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-2

mean of 3: 1:51.01

Time List:


1:40.20 [35.23] L' D2 F2 L' U2 B2 R' D2 R' B2 L2 U' L2 F L B' R2 B2 U F2 Fw Uw2


1:58.53 [55.92] R2 B2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 F2 U R2 U' B' R B2 L2 R U2 R2 D' F U Uw'


1:54.30 [58.72] D2 R2 F2 L U2 L2 B2 R D2 F2 R D R2 B' F' R2 U2 F' L' F' Rw Uw2


----------



## FastCubeMaster (May 3, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> Oh my. Beat my PB single by 6 seconds, but what blows my mind is that I managed to memo sub-30! Absolutely stoked!
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-1
> single: 1:23.57 [28.64]
> ...


We should race to sub 1 cos our times are pretty close!


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 3, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> We should race to sub 1 cos our times are pretty close!



I'm game 

I average under 2:30 right now with M2/OP, what about you?


----------



## FastCubeMaster (May 3, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> I'm game
> 
> I average under 2:30 right now with M2/OP, what about you?


Oh wow, I globally average around 1:50 but my PB single is only 1:35 and mo3 1:45.
My accuracy is probably worse than yours at 30% 
Looking at your PB's I thought you were around 2min averaging but anyway, the race is sill on.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 4, 2017)

Consider it a deal!


----------



## Cale S (May 4, 2017)

first 5 attempts today:

5:15.62, 5:37.22, 5:06.34 5:05.00, 5:53.93 = *5:19.73 5BLD avg5*

not even pb


----------



## Daniel Lin (May 4, 2017)

this is my first time ever getting 2 sub 20's in a row

Mean of 3: 22.15
1. 19.67 B' U L U' B' R' L' D' R U' R2 F2 D F2 B2 R2 U B2 D' F2 
2. 18.05 U' L F2 D R2 F D L F D2 B2 L2 U F2 R2 U R2 D' F2 D 
3. 28.72 D F2 U2 F2 U B2 L2 U B2 D U R U' R D L2 F2 L' U' F'


----------



## T1_M0 (May 4, 2017)

I could start a 3bld race thread, would somebody be interested? Don't know yet which would be a good format though.  I was considering something like 3 or 5 mo3:s per week. Graduate when a sub-x single 3 or 5 rounds in a row. Suggestions?


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (May 4, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> I could start a 3bld race thread, would somebody be interested? Don't know yet which would be a good format though.  I was considering something like 3 or 5 mo3:s per week. Graduate when a sub-x single 3 or 5 rounds in a row. Suggestions?


 I was planning on starting a general blindfolded race thread with 3 BLD, 4 BLD, 5 BLD, and Multi
my thoughts on format were that 4, 5, and Multi should be held by WCA standards (best attempt out of 3 for 4 and 5 BLD and best of 1 attempts for multi. My thought for 3 bld was to give around 12 scrambles where you take the average of the fastest half your attempts. If more than half of your results are dnf then you receive a DNF


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 4, 2017)

PB Mo3 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-4

mean of 3: 1:47.53

Time List:


1:31.79 [36.84] F2 R2 U' F2 L2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D U L' U' L2 R F2 L B2 F L2 Rw Uw2


2:01.62 [57.32] B2 U2 L' F2 R U2 F2 U2 R' D2 F2 D' L2 R F2 L B F' L' F2 L2 Fw Uw'


1:49.16 [54.63] U' L U' L F L' F2 U' L D' F2 U' F2 U F2 U L2 U2 B2 L2 Fw Uw'


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 4, 2017)

PB Ao12! 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-4
*avg of 12: 2:06.50*



Spoiler: Scrambles



Time List:
1. 1:50.52 B F2 D R2 D' F2 D' R2 U B2 L2 F D' F2 U' R' B F' D' U2 Fw' 
2. 1:56.85 L2 F2 U2 F D2 F U2 R2 B' R2 F2 R F' U' F2 U' L2 B2 R B' F Fw' Uw2 
3. 2:36.96 R' D2 B2 R2 F D2 L2 F R2 F L U F U2 F D R2 D2 R2 Uw 
4. 2:21.21 R2 F2 L' F' U R' B L U' R' F2 D2 F2 R B2 R B2 L2 U2 L' Fw' 
5. 1:47.63 L R2 U' F2 U2 F2 U R2 U B2 L2 F2 B' U' F' D' B L2 R B' F' Fw Uw 
6. 2:05.62 B2 R2 F R2 F' U2 F R2 B' F' U2 R' B' R' D' L F' L B L' D2 Fw' Uw' 
7. 2:22.70 L' F U2 B F2 R2 B L2 R2 F L2 U2 L U F R' F L U' Rw' Uw 
8. 1:50.59 L2 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 R2 U' L2 D2 U L' R' F2 D B2 R' B F R' B Fw' Uw2 
9. 2:09.69 D B L2 U2 B' D2 R' U B' L2 U2 L2 U B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U' Rw 
10. 2:03.20 B2 D2 R2 B' U2 F D2 F U2 R2 F2 D F2 R B' R2 D' B2 L B' D' Uw2 
11. (3:14.96) R2 F' U2 R2 B F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 U2 L' D' F' D' R' F R' B' F2 U Rw Uw 
12. (1:29.18) U2 B2 D' F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D' L2 U2 L' D2 B2 L2 R D R2 F' U2 L' Rw Uw2


----------



## T1_M0 (May 4, 2017)

Christopher Cabrera said:


> I was planning on starting a general blindfolded race thread with 3 BLD, 4 BLD, 5 BLD, and Multi
> my thoughts on format were that 4, 5, and Multi should be held by WCA standards (best attempt out of 3 for 4 and 5 BLD and best of 1 attempts for multi. My thought for 3 bld was to give around 12 scrambles where you take the average of the fastest half your attempts. If more than half of your results are dnf then you receive a DNF


I don't know because just single really matters in blind. If you get one good solve out of three, that is your real level rather than some average.


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (May 4, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> I don't know because just single really matters in blind. If you get one good solve out of three, that is your real level rather than some average.


This is true for official competitions. However, if you are trying to gauge your actual skill in the event you would want to base it off of an average rather than just getting a lucky single. If you look at other race threads such as 3x3, 4x4, or pyraminx they base their results off of an average of 12 rather than averages of 5 because 12 gives you a better idea of where you actually stand.


----------



## sqAree (May 4, 2017)

Christopher Cabrera said:


> This is true for official competitions. However, if you are trying to gauge your actual skill in the event you would want to base it off of an average rather than just getting a lucky single. If you look at other race threads such as 3x3, 4x4, or pyraminx they base their results off of an average of 12 rather than averages of 5 because 12 gives you a better idea of where you actually stand.



However, for 3BLD ao5s and ao12s are significantly worse than what you would get (as a lucky single or even mo3) at a comp as we have to go really safe to pull it off.
So a better estimate would be something like mean of all the bo3s of x solves or something (just an idea).


----------



## mark49152 (May 4, 2017)

sqAree said:


> However, for 3BLD ao5s and ao12s are significantly worse than what you would get (as a lucky single or even mo3) at a comp as we have to go really safe to pull it off.


This is the reason for taking the mean of the best 50% of attempts. If you go safe and achieve a much higher success rate you are compensated by deletion of your slower successes.


----------



## sqAree (May 4, 2017)

mark49152 said:


> This is the reason for taking the mean of the best 50% of attempts. If you go safe and achieve a much higher success rate you are compensated by deletion of your slower successes.



At least we agree that an ao12 doesn't make much sense to consider.
But also about this idea that might make sense when comparing home averages: If I go safe with a high success rate let's say I will never get a sub2 single, thus no matter how many solves are deleted, I'm not sub2 by measurement. However, when I compete and do 3 fast attempts I will almost always have a sub2 single in there (just an example).
So I guess your system works fine for comparison purposes in the race thread, but as T1_M0 pointed out not for estimating one's real level (in respect to official attempts).


----------



## T1_M0 (May 4, 2017)

To all of you, could it work to take like 3 rounds per week, all rounds have three solves and the best attempt counts. It would represent official solves fairly well and if you need to get the sub-x single like 5 rounds in a row, you still always have to have the success to not get a dnf. That would represent your real level much better than any average.


----------



## Rcuber123 (May 4, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> To all of you, could it work to take like 3 rounds per week, all rounds have three solves and the best attempt counts. It would represent official solves fairly well and if you need to get the sub-x single like 5 rounds in a row, you still always have to have the success to not get a dnf. That would represent your real level much better than any average.


Maybe average of 5 best of 3s?


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (May 4, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> To all of you, could it work to take like 3 rounds per week, all rounds have three solves and the best attempt counts. It would represent official solves fairly well and if you need to get the sub-x single like 5 rounds in a row, you still always have to have the success to not get a dnf. That would represent your real level much better than any average.


How would these results be ranked in a race-like format?



Rcuber123 said:


> Maybe average of 5 best of 3s?


Is this average of 5 like in 3x3 or is it a mean of the 5 solves? If it's the latter, that is essentially what I proposed except you would be removing 66% of the bad solves as opposed to removing 50%. I'd personally like to set the standard at 50 % success rate, but I could get behind this ideology. 15 solves with a mean of the best 5.


----------



## T1_M0 (May 4, 2017)

Christopher Cabrera said:


> How would these results be ranked in a race-like format?


Same as for example 4x4 race. That has 2 rounds per week, this would have 3 rounds. If you get a sub x single in round 1a, 1b, 1c, 2a and 2c, you graduate. What is unclear, I hope we can find out as good race format as possible


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (May 4, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> Same as for example 4x4 race. That has 2 rounds per week, this would have 3 rounds. If you get a sub x single in round 1a, 1b, 1c, 2a and 2c, you graduate. What is unclear, I hope we can find out as good race format as possible



I would prefer to consolidate all a person's results into one number. That's why I keep proposing the format of an average. I feel like if we take each result from all your "best of 3" rounds and average those together it would give you a good idea of what you could expect from an official competition in the long run. Under these conditions you would get 1 result every week but you would be required to do 3 successful results in order to graduate.


----------



## T1_M0 (May 4, 2017)

Christopher Cabrera said:


> I would prefer to consolidate all a person's results into one number. That's why I keep proposing the format of an average. I feel like if we take each result from all your "best of 3" rounds and average those together it would give you a good idea of what you could expect from an official competition in the long run. Under these conditions you would get 1 result every week but you would be required to do 3 successful results in order to graduate.


That could work, you mean like 3x mo3 per week and average of their best singles? Nice idea


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (May 4, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> That could work, you mean like 3x mo3 per week and average of their best singles? Nice idea


Not sure if it would be better to do 3 means of 3 or we could do 5 means of 3 like Rcuber said. I think 3 would appeal a bit more to people of a lower skill level.


----------



## mark49152 (May 4, 2017)

So suggestion #1 was average the best 50%, for example do 12 solves and average the best 6.

Suggestion #2 is do 15 solves and average the best 5, so the best 33.333% instead of 50%. Except those 5 must be taken one each from 5 groups of 3. 

I don't understand how organising it as 5 x bo3 gives a better measure of performance than just doing 15 attempts and picking the best 5.


----------



## sigalig (May 4, 2017)

Maybe this could be taken to the BLD discussion thread?


----------



## sigalig (May 4, 2017)

43.53 3BLD PB average of 12, no DNFs 
I'm not usually this satisfied with an ao12 lol



Spoiler: 43.53 ao12 times and scrambles



avg of 12: 43.53

Time List:
1. (35.36) U2 L D L2 F' R2 B' L D' R' U2 D2 R2 F2 R D2 R2 U2 L' U2 Rw 
2. 38.66 B' U2 F2 D L2 B2 U' L2 U2 F2 U2 R F' L U' R B' L2 F R' Rw2 Uw 
3. 41.39 D2 L2 U B2 D' B2 U L2 D' L2 R' U' B2 D2 L' F' R2 B' L F Fw 
4. 42.68 B2 L2 D' R2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 D U' B R' F' R2 D2 L' D' U2 F' U Fw' Uw2 
5. (57.04) U2 B2 D2 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B D' F2 R F2 R' D R U L' Fw Uw2 
6. 45.12 B2 L' F R' U2 D2 B U R L2 U2 F U2 B2 R2 L2 D2 B' D2 Rw Uw 
7. 44.45 R2 D2 U2 B R2 U2 B' R2 F R2 U' R2 D' B D' L U L' B' F' Rw2 Uw 
8. 42.01 D' B' U2 B' L2 R2 B2 F' D2 L2 F D2 L' F' D' U' B' R D2 Fw Uw 
9. 41.79 D B2 D F2 U' L2 B2 R2 U R D' R' F2 U2 R2 B' R' F L' Rw' Uw 
10. 50.40 F2 U F2 D' F2 L2 D' L2 U' F2 L F' U' F L2 B' R D2 L2 D' Fw Uw2 
11. 45.25 F' U F2 D' B2 F2 L2 U B2 U' L D' F' R2 F' D2 F' L2 Rw Uw' 
12. 43.51 L U2 F2 B L2 U R' D' B' R' D2 R U2 F2 R' F2 R2 F2 L B' Rw' Uw'


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (May 5, 2017)

Well, a fun accomplishment for my 1000th post: I finally got around to starting to learn BLD. I did a corners only solve using OP and letter pairs, and was successful on my first ever try. Being experienced with cubing and having done sighted solves using OP and M2 before helped, obviously. Just never tried BLD before, unless you count partial speedBLD attempts. Perhaps I'll try to keep it up and have a successful first ever edges attempt and a successful first overall solve. 

Memo was on and off for half an hour. Execution was 5:24.33. Very slow, but I don't mind. It's a fun first page in the BLD solving chapter of my speedsolving life. 

Thanks everyone for being part of a great forum; it's been a fun 1000 posts.


----------



## T1_M0 (May 5, 2017)

Hey guys. I made a race thread, go and vote for the format. Discussion moving there.


----------



## lucarubik (May 5, 2017)

my order from lt is defenetly lost at this point, its been 7 weeks, but im able to sub30 average eyes opened, no inspection
also my edges memo is 6.9 average and my corners one is 6.2, so thats pretty good, i should try to solve edges first see if that helps, couse i do have trouble memoing the whole cube, wich slows me down, i dont think it will tho
I was waiting for the valk 3 to make the definitive cubexplorer tested alg list, see if i could use some S turns or something
things are getting really hard for me hardware wise :/


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 5, 2017)

Oh, yes. Serving mad realness and scratching close to a PB single.

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-5

*mean of 3: 1:35.83*



Spoiler: Scrambles



Time List:


1:25.03 [39.70] F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 R2 U2 F' D2 B' R2 L' B F R2 U' R' B2 D B2 F Rw' Uw2


1:26.96 [41.86] D2 B2 D R2 F2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 U2 R' D L2 R F L' D2 R2 D U' Rw' Uw


1:55.48 [56.30] U' D2 R2 U2 L2 B' L2 F' L2 U2 L2 B2 D L' B L2 D' R U B R Fw' Uw2




Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-5

*avg of 5: 1:42.20*



Spoiler: Scrambles



Time List:


1:47.02 [47.22] R F2 B2 D' B L' D B2 U B' U2 B' D2 B2 U2 F R2 L2 B2 Uw'


1:52.57 [59.58] F2 U R2 F U2 L U2 R' B2 U B L2 B2 R2 F' L2 F' L2 U2 R2 B' Fw


(DNF(3:07.57 [2:04.29)) L B2 D2 B2 U' F2 L2 U F2 U' B2 U' L D2 L D2 F R2 B' L2 Rw' Uw


(1:25.03 [39.70]) F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 R2 U2 F' D2 B' R2 L' B F R2 U' R' B2 D B2 F Rw' Uw2


1:26.96 [41.86] D2 B2 D R2 F2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 U2 R' D L2 R F L' D2 R2 D U' Rw' Uw




Edit: Rolled a Sub-2 Ao12! 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-5
*avg of 12: 1:59.72*



Spoiler: Time List



Time List:
1. 2:13.31 L' U' L2 U' B2 D2 F2 U' R2 D2 F2 U' F' D2 U' L' R' F' U L2 U' Rw Uw' 
2. 2:08.44 D' B U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 F' R D' F2 L F U2 F L' F2 Fw 
3. 2:02.68 R L2 U2 B2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D2 B' F R' D' F R' F' L2 F D' Rw Uw 
4. 1:47.06[47.22] R F2 B2 D' B L' D B2 U B' U2 B' D2 B2 U2 F R2 L2 B2 Uw' 
5. 1:52.57[59.58] F2 U R2 F U2 L U2 R' B2 U B L2 B2 R2 F' L2 F' L2 U2 R2 B' Fw 
6. (DNF(3:07.57)) L B2 D2 B2 U' F2 L2 U F2 U' B2 U' L D2 L D2 F R2 B' L2 Rw' Uw 
7. (1:25.03[39.70]) F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 R2 U2 F' D2 B' R2 L' B F R2 U' R' B2 D B2 F Rw' Uw2 
8. 1:26.96[41.86] D2 B2 D R2 F2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 U2 R' D L2 R F L' D2 R2 D U' Rw' Uw 
9. 1:55.48[56.30] U' D2 R2 U2 L2 B' L2 F' L2 U2 L2 B2 D L' B L2 D' R U B R Fw' Uw2 
10. 2:20.59 D L' B2 R' F2 L U2 R' B2 U2 R' F2 B' L' D U B L D' B2 F' Rw Uw2 
11. 2:08.45 D2 U2 B2 L2 B' D2 B' F2 U2 B L2 U L' D' U L' R' F2 D2 B Uw2 
12. 2:01.65 B2 R2 B' D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 F U2 F L U L R' F' L' R' D2 R' F' Rw' Uw2


----------



## sigalig (May 5, 2017)

Got another successful/PB 3BLD ao25 
46.59 this time, coming from a previous PB ao25 (and first ever successful ao25) of 52.12.

EDIT: oh yeah, there's also a 38.34 PB ao5 in there, solves 3-7 



Spoiler: 46.59 ao25 times and scrambles



avg of 25: 46.59

Time List:
1. 50.65 D' F2 U2 F' R L F D' L2 U L2 B' U2 F2 L2 B' R2 F' L2 F' Uw2
2. 47.21 U' B2 D2 L D2 F2 L' B2 D2 U2 R' F2 D' R' D B' L' U B2 D2 L' Uw'
3. (DNF(53.06)) D2 R2 B' L' D2 F2 B' R B L2 U' L2 F2 R2 U' B2 U D Uw
4. 36.62[14/6 ] U D' B' U' F2 D' L F2 L U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 D' Uw'
5. 40.32[8'/10] U2 B' U2 B D2 F U2 B L2 D2 F' D' B F' R2 D' L' B D' L F' Rw Uw
6. 38.07[10'/4''] U' L2 B2 U F2 U' R2 U' R2 U L R F D2 U' L F D2 L R2 D Rw
7. (34.08[10/6]) F' R B2 R' U2 B2 R D2 U2 B2 U2 R' D L' D L2 F R2 D' L2 Fw' Uw'
8. 55.25 L2 D' R2 U2 B2 D R2 F2 U B2 U2 F' L' B2 R' D2 U B' L D F'
9. 50.48 U2 L F2 L2 U2 R U2 R' B2 F2 L' F L' D F2 U' B' U L' D' F2 Fw Uw2
10. 51.53 D F R F L' B' D' B2 R' D B2 D2 R2 D' R2 F2 D F2 B2 D Rw' Uw
11. 49.54 R' B2 U' B2 U L2 D B2 F2 D2 L2 R D R F2 D2 R' B R' D' Uw'
12. 38.86 L2 D2 F D2 F D' L' B R2 D R2 F2 U2 R2 L' U2 B2 L' U2 R' Rw
13. (DNF(28.44)) R D B' R F' U' L2 B' L' U L2 U R2 L2 B2 R2 B2 D' L2 U2 L' Rw' Uw
14. 36.85[11/7'] U2 R2 D2 F' D L F2 D R' B' L2 U2 D' F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U2 Fw' Uw'
15. 51.99 U2 F2 D2 B2 F' D2 F U2 L' B' D R' D2 U B' U' F2 D2 Fw' Uw
16. (36.23) B' R' B2 L' D2 L B2 D2 L' F2 R D2 B F L B' F U F2 D Rw2
17. 38.20 U2 L2 U2 B' D2 F' L2 F' R2 F R' B2 F2 D L2 D F' U' L D R' Rw2 Uw2
18. 54.91 R2 U' F2 D' L2 R2 U B2 D' F' D F2 L' B R F' R2 D2 R2 Rw Uw2
19. 58.08 R2 D' F2 L2 B2 D' B2 D F2 R2 F' D B' D' B' U2 L' F L' B' Fw Uw
20. 37.98 D' B2 D L2 U2 L2 D L2 D' F2 L2 R U B2 U2 R2 D' R F R B Fw
21. 36.70[11/7] R2 B2 R2 D' B2 U B2 D' F2 L2 U R' F2 D' B' R D2 B' R2 D F'
22. 57.64 U' F2 L2 F R2 B D2 U2 F D2 B' D R U2 F R' B' L2 B' R Rw2 Uw'
23. 43.66 B' U2 B L2 D2 F2 U2 B R2 F2 U L' F' R' U' F' U2 F' D U Fw Uw
24. 52.58 B' L2 R2 F2 L2 D' B2 F2 L2 D U2 F2 R F R D' L' F2 U B2 L' Rw2 Uw
25. 51.22 U2 F2 L2 R B2 D2 L2 F2 D' B' D B2 U L D' R' F' Fw' Uw'


----------



## fp4316 (May 6, 2017)

3BLD 15.82 UWR single!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (sort of, because I didn't box or mat, and Gianfranco has 16.01 with that)

F2 R' U2 R B2 R U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 F' R2 D B' L' F L2 U2 R F'

y//memo
[DU2 : [R' D' R , U]]//ubl ufl fdl (11 moves)
[D' R' D : [R D' R' , U]]//ubl dbr lbd (14 moves)
[R' : [F' , R' S' R]]//df ru dl (9 moves)
[D' : [R' D' R , S]]//df bd dr (10 moves)
[R S R' , F']//df ul rf (8 moves)
[R D R' , E']//df br lb (8 moves)
[M' : [U' R U , M2]]//df ub rf (9 moves)

//total time = 15.82s
//69 moves ~8.7s = 7.93 tps
//approx memo = 7.12s

if you think it's fake, look at the comms




you don't use cycles like that without lots of study. Also it was very lucky, 7 comms / 69 moves.


----------



## newtonbase (May 6, 2017)

Full comms solve that didn't turn out completely scrambled. Only 4 twisted corners and 2 flipped edges! A couple more years band I'll he approaching my OP/M2 times


----------



## guysensei1 (May 6, 2017)

13:04 4bld 

First bld of any kind in more than a month now, so apparently I can maintain my standards without practice cool


----------



## kake123 (May 6, 2017)

4:3x memo and review for the first 6 cubes in a failed 30 cube MBLD attempt


----------



## fp4316 (May 6, 2017)

copy pasted from facebook, I don't really know what else to say...:

HOLY ****ING CHRIST

ok I swear to god I am not lying, but I literally just got another 15 3BLD UWR on 7 comms

ignore the ao5 and ao12s and stuff, I wasn't marking DNFs and some of those solves were probably stopped early because I forgot my memo

reconstruction: 
Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-6
single: 15.63

Time List:
1. 15.63 U F2 D' B2 U B2 F2 U F2 U2 F R2 F' L D L2 F L D2 F2

y//memo

D R' DU' : R D' R' , U2//UBL DFL BUR (15 moves)
U' R' U2 : R D R' , U//UBL RUF RDF (13 moves)
R' U R , D'//UBL BDR LDB (8 moves)
F' R : U M' U2 M U//DF FL LU (9 moves)
F' R : U' , R E' R'//DF BL FR (11 moves)
U : S , r U r'//DF DL FU (10 moves)
R' F' : E' R2 E R2//DF RD LB (8 moves)

74 moves ~8s? = 9.25 tps (tps was very fast because of the corner comms, which was easily sub3s on 36 moves)

needless to say this was a really great blind day for me, and I'm super pumped for summer now

I'm also planning a really long multi-part advanced blind tutorial to make over summer, if people have suggestions they can edit them into the section at the very bottom: https://docs.google.com/…/1NLUx_wBAUhQ_rr7p_-XmH-RdQPD…/edit


----------



## kake123 (May 6, 2017)

Accomplishment in terms of speed:
8/11 MBLD in 19min 37.44s

Will attempt another later tonight, I think I can get a n/n success pretty soon


----------



## porkynator (May 6, 2017)

fp4316 said:


> copy pasted from facebook, I don't really know what else to say...:
> 
> HOLY ****ING CHRIST
> 
> ...



Amazing! Do you have any list of comms you use? It would be very helpful, I have just reviewed a lot of my algs (especially corners), but they could still be improved.
Looking forward to meet you and other top BLDers at Worlds!


----------



## Riddler97 (May 6, 2017)

5BLD PB - 10:16.91 [4:03.41]

Kind of bittersweet considering I had a 9:22 DNF the attempt before this.


----------



## fp4316 (May 6, 2017)

porkynator said:


> Amazing! Do you have any list of comms you use? It would be very helpful, I have just reviewed a lot of my algs (especially corners), but they could still be improved.
> Looking forward to meet you and other top BLDers at Worlds!


Hi, I don't have a list yet. But over summer I am going to create several lists for blind, and make around ~100 advanced tutorials.

You can see my tentative plans here: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1NLUx_wBAUhQ_rr7p_-XmH-RdQPD7rpzB6NNakRLFNmg/edit

If you have an idea of a topic to cover that's not on there already, add it in the suggestions at the bottom.


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (May 6, 2017)

fp4316 said:


> copy pasted from facebook, I don't really know what else to say...:
> 
> HOLY ****ING CHRIST
> 
> ...


My pb is 1:35 and I got a 1:04 on this scramble. I'm not counting this as a PB, but it's nice to know what I am capable of if I get a good scramble.

EDIT: on another note I just happen to use the same solving orientation as you XP


----------



## lucarubik (May 6, 2017)

fp4316 said:


> HOLY ****ING CHRIST


i got banned from this forum 8 years ago for way less lol
i guess i just have to watch it to believe that that alg is faster than R2 U' L' U R U' L U R
i would say it wouldve beensub 15 if you did that instead


----------



## fp4316 (May 6, 2017)

lucarubik said:


> i got banned from this forum 8 years ago for way less lol
> i guess i just have to watch it to believe that that alg is faster than R2 U' L' U R U' L U R
> i would say it wouldve beensub 15 if you did that instead


the RUL 9 movers are slower actually, and even if they were faster, there would be no way its .7s faster than my current alg, which is probably .8s

but yeah, I will make videos on all of these algs soon


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (May 6, 2017)

5BLD Official Overall PB by 27 seconds - 9:03.73[4:30] @ To the Moon 2017
First solve was 10:17. Third solve was DNF by 3 x-centers. Could be mo3.
Could be sub-9, if not that memo forgetting.


Spoiler: Video










When the results will be uploaded on WCA, I will be 22nd in the world.

Also, today I failed 3bld - 3 DNFs.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 6, 2017)

3BLD PB Single! 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-6
single: 1:19.84

Time List:
1. 1:19.84 [37.62] R' L2 U' B2 L' F' B R L2 F U2 F2 U D2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 U

42 seconds execution, flowed really really well.


----------



## Daniel Lin (May 7, 2017)

here's just a random solve i got today

18.98 F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 B2 F U2 F' L B F' L2 R U F D' R' F2


----------



## Riddler97 (May 7, 2017)

5BLD 10:14.70 [4:11.48]

Literally can't sub-10. Not sure if this counts though, I accidentally left the inspection timer on and didn't notice until it came up saying DNF. I just restarted the timer and waited 15-16 seconds before resuming my memo.


----------



## porkynator (May 7, 2017)

21.10 U2 B2 D2 B2 R2 D R2 U2 L2 U2 B' D' F2 R D' F' U' F2 D' R2 Rw' Uw

z y'
[D: R D' R', U] (10/10)
[x': U R' U', L'] (8/18)
[U' L2: D', L U2 L'] (11/29)

[R' U2 R': S, R2] (9/38)
[L E L', U2] (8/46)
[x': M, U R U] (8/54)
[U Lw U': M', U2] (9/63)
[M L' U': M', U2] (9/72)

EDIT:
20.34 R' U2 B' R2 B' U2 R2 B F2 U2 L D' U2 L2 R B' R' F2 L2 Fw Uw2

x2 z
[U', L D L'] (8/8)
[D: R D' R', U] (10/18)
[R2: U, R D R'] (9/27)

[U', R' E' R] (8/35)
[U2 L': E, L2] (7/42)
F' Uw M Uw2 M Uw F (7/49)
[L' D' L U': M, U2] (11/60)
x [R', U M2 U'] (8/69)


----------



## kake123 (May 7, 2017)

kake123 said:


> Accomplishment in terms of speed:
> 8/11 MBLD in 19min 37.44s
> 
> Will attempt another later tonight, I think I can get a n/n success pretty soon


Got a 11/11 MBLD in 19min 59.73s



Spoiler: Scrambles from plusTimer



1. 0.325
07/05/2017 23:52:02
U2 F2 R D2 B2 R2 U2 L' B2 L2 F' U2 R2 D' F U' R' D B U Rw2 Uw'

2. 0.321
07/05/2017 23:52:15
F2 L2 U2 B F2 L2 F R2 U2 R' F2 U B D2 L2 U2 F D' Rw' Uw'

3. 0.285
07/05/2017 23:52:27
U2 B' F' U2 F' D2 U2 L2 U' F2 U' R D B' L2 R2 D' R U Rw2 Uw

4. 0.328
07/05/2017 23:52:45
F2 D2 B L2 D2 L2 R2 F' L2 F D2 U B' R' B2 R' F U' B' U' L2 Uw

5. 0.328
07/05/2017 23:53:01
D2 B2 U R2 D U L2 U' F2 L2 U' L' B D U' R F L2 R2 B2 Rw Uw'

6. 0.294
07/05/2017 23:53:27
L2 B R2 B R2 U2 B' F2 U' B U2 F' U F L' D2 F D2 Fw Uw

7. 0.300
07/05/2017 23:53:41
U2 F L2 R2 B' L2 B' U2 L2 R2 F2 R U L B' D R B' D U B2 Uw

8. (0.277)
07/05/2017 23:53:56
D F2 R2 B2 L2 D2 U' R2 F' D F2 U' B2 D' R B D U' F Rw

9. 0.345
07/05/2017 23:54:09
F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F D2 R' D U' R D2 L' D' B' F2 R' U' Fw' Uw'

10. 0.291
07/05/2017 23:54:22
D2 L2 D2 B2 D' B2 U2 R2 B U2 L2 F L2 F R F2 R D R' U' Rw2 Uw'

11. (0.405)
07/05/2017 23:54:37
R2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D R2 D F L U B2 D2 F' D F2 U2 B2 Rw Uw2


----------



## Cale S (May 7, 2017)

2:22.61 4BLD NR


----------



## Daniel Lin (May 7, 2017)

16.26 B2 U' L2 B2 D2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 U2 F D2 L' B2 D2 L' D L2 B R2

[r U r', E]
[M, D R D']
[r'M:[U' R U, M2]]
[L' U' L U, M']
[U'D' R':[U, R' D R]]
[U', R D R']
[U' R':[U', R' D' R]]


----------



## Jacck (May 7, 2017)

And now for something completely different: 

Kilominx blind 6:38.00 (6:36.00 + 2.00)


Spoiler: video










On the second scramble of the weekly competition, had a pb with 7:03.62 on the first scramble 

Don't know, if someone else has done it faster - or even at all


----------



## Hssandwich (May 7, 2017)

Jacck said:


> And now for something completely different:
> 
> Kilominx blind 6:38.00 (6:36.00 + 2.00)
> 
> ...


Crazy fast! I attempted it once, although never having attempted megaBLD, and failed horribly with setups...


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 7, 2017)

PB Ao12! 

Lucky solves rolled through short sessions. Definitely not sub-2 global yet, but I'll get there eventually. 


Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-7
avg of 12: 1:58.72



Spoiler: Scrambles



Time List:
1. 2:22.60 B2 L2 D2 B U2 L2 B' R2 B' D2 F2 U' F L2 F L U L' U L' Fw' 
2. 1:37.23 F R2 D2 R2 B L2 R2 D2 F U2 F' L D B' U2 R B' L2 D2 F U Fw 
3. 1:48.77 R F2 D2 F' U2 L2 B' R2 F' L2 R2 F L F D' L F L R U L Fw Uw 
4. 2:14.55 R' D2 R F2 L B' L F' U' L U2 F2 R' B2 R' U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 Fw' 
5. 2:15.24 L2 D2 B2 L2 F R2 B L2 F2 R' D' U' L U2 R2 B L' F2 L' Rw' Uw2 
6. 2:08.26 L2 R2 B' R2 B2 U2 F' R2 B' D2 F D' F' U' R' B' L B' D L Fw 
7. 1:32.54[34.41] B2 R2 B2 L' B2 R U2 B2 D2 U2 R F' L F2 R2 B2 U' L' R2 D' Fw' 
8. (DNF(4:09.65)) L2 F2 U R2 D2 U L2 B2 U' B2 U B' R2 F' L B D2 L B' R D2 Fw Uw 
9. (1:23.35+[36.32]) B2 D2 B2 U B2 D' L2 R2 D L' F L' B' D' R2 U2 R' F U2 Fw Uw2 
10. 1:56.05 L U' D' B D B L2 F D' U2 F2 L2 F2 B2 U2 R2 L' D2 R D2 Fw Uw2 
11. 2:05.82 R' D2 L2 F B' L D B2 D' B R2 U L2 D2 B2 U' D2 R2 D2 Rw' Uw2 
12. 1:46.05 R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B D2 U2 F' R U' R2 B R F2 D U' F2 Uw'


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 7, 2017)

Woohoooooo, PB Single! 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-7
*single: 1:18.80*

Time List:
1. 1:18.80[37.81] B' L2 R2 D2 L2 F U2 F R2 D2 F2 L D2 B' U' B L R F2 U2 Rw2 Uw'


----------



## Daniel Lin (May 8, 2017)

6th sub WR! 
awesome times today 

18.36 R2 U' R2 D2 L2 D' B2 U2 B2 U' B2 R' U L U2 R2 F' L' D2 L2 U2


----------



## sigalig (May 8, 2017)

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay first 3bld sub-30 

29.34[12.28] B2 U B2 F2 D' U' F2 U R2 D' L' U' R D2 F2 R' D' U2 L2 B Fw



Spoiler: Reconstruction



Scrambled in my orientation
Smh at this solve honestly cus it probably would have been faster if i did full 3style edges which I could have, I just knew it would be a fast solve so I didn't risk it

z' // memo
U2 M' U2 M' L U' L' U M2 U' L U L' // FD-FU-LU
U' L' U M2 U' L U2 R2 U' M2 U R2 U' // FD-LF-RD
[u : [u2, M']] // FD-BD-RU
[M2 , U R U'] // FD-BU-RF
U R' U' M2 U R U2 L2 U M2 U' L2 U // FD-RB-LD
[z R : [R D R' , U]] // UBL-LDB-FUL
[x R : [R U' R' , D2]] // UBL-FDL-BRU
[D' : [R' D R, U2]] // UBL-FDR-UFR
80 moves in 17.06 --> 4.69 TPS


----------



## kake123 (May 8, 2017)

Some progress
28/30 MBLD in 1hr 9min 50.11s


----------



## Daniel Lin (May 8, 2017)

sigalig said:


> 29.34[12.28] B2 U B2 F2 D' U' F2 U R2 D' L' U' R D2 F2 R' D' U2 L2 B Fw



yaaaay part of the club now 

also could've memo'd 2.29s faster


----------



## 1973486 (May 8, 2017)

Third try with comms. The first two I tried had parity and I don't know how to solve parity so I went through some scrambles until I found something decent with no parity.

Only one wasn't a conjugate, that seems bad.

EDIT: This wasn't an actual solve BTW


----------



## sigalig (May 8, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> yaaaay part of the club now
> 
> also could've memo'd 2.29s faster



haha yeah i think I need to start pushing again, I've been averaging around 13-15 memo for at least a week


----------



## sigalig (May 8, 2017)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaay I got another one  and this time on cam
29.71 D U F2 R2 B2 L2 U' R2 U F2 D2 L' B' D' U2 L U' L B2 F2 L2 Rw2



Spoiler: video











8/8 this time, compared to 10/6 on the first sub-30 from yesterday. Better execution speed this time though which is cool.



Spoiler: Reconstruction



Scrambled in my orientation

x2 // memo
[U2 : [M', U' R U]] // FD-UB-FR (9/9)
x' U' R U M2 U' R' U x U2 M' U2 M' // FD-UR-BD (11/20)
U' L U M2 U' L' U x' U' R' U M2 U' R U // FD-LB-DR (14/34)
U R' U' M2 U R U2 L2 U M2 U' L2 U // FD-RB-LD (13/47)
[U : [U, R' D' R]] // UBL-UBR-RDF (9/56)
[U r : [L D2 L', U'] // UBL-UFR-UFL (11/67)
[R' U R, D2] // UBL-BDR-FDL (8/75)
[R D2 : [R U2 R', D]] // UBL-BDL-RUB (11/86)
86 moves in 16.32 --> 5.27 tps


----------



## pinser (May 9, 2017)

sigalig said:


> Spoiler: Reconstruction
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please learn advanced M2


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 9, 2017)

Terribly bad day, but at the end I rolled a PB Ao5 :

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-9
*avg of 5: 1:39.20*

Time List:
1. 1:40.67 U2 B D2 R2 B F2 L2 F' D2 F R2 U' F U2 L2 D2 U L B' F' R2 Uw 
2. (1:33.51) U' D2 F D L D F' U' L' U2 F2 U2 L' D2 R' B2 L D2 Rw Uw' 
3. (2:12.89) F2 U' L2 U' L2 F2 L2 D U2 B2 F' L' D' B' F2 R2 B2 F2 D' R2 Fw' Uw 
4. 1:35.78 D2 L' B2 L D2 L' F2 D2 B2 U2 R B' U F R U' R2 U L' R' B' Fw 
5. 1:41.15 U D' F D R2 F2 B L' D R' F' L2 B D2 B2 D2 R2 B U2 L2 Fw' Uw


----------



## porkynator (May 9, 2017)

It seems like I'm getting 21's daily now, which is good! My accuracy has dropped from a month without actual solves, though. Hopefully I'll get it back in a week or two.

21.61 R' U' B2 L2 B2 D' R2 D' L2 F2 R2 U2 L' B' F2 U L2 U' B2 D2 F' Rw Uw2

z2 x

B (L' U2 L U L' U L) (R U2 R' U' R U' R') B' (16/16)
[U R' U', L2] (8/24)
[Rw': U2, L' D' L] (9/33)

x [R', U' M U] (8/41)
[R': U M' U', R'] (9/50)
[D': M, U R' U'] (10/60)
[F': M', U' R' U] (10/70)
x' [U': R U R' U', M'] (11/81)


----------



## sigalig (May 9, 2017)

3BLD PB mo3 and 3rd sub-30 single

mean of 3: 36.09

Time List:
1. 29.44 L' B2 F2 L B2 U2 B2 R' B2 L2 B' R U2 F U2 R U R' U Fw Uw' 
2. 41.86 B2 D2 F' R' B2 D' L F2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 R' U2 R D2 F Rw 
3. 36.97 B' D B2 U R B U F U F2 U2 R' U2 B2 R B2 R2 U2 R' D2 Rw


----------



## lucarubik (May 9, 2017)

porkynator said:


> It seems like I'm getting 21's daily now, which is good! My accuracy has dropped from a month without actual solves, though. Hopefully I'll get it back in a week or two.
> 
> 21.61 R' U' B2 L2 B2 D' R2 D' L2 F2 R2 U2 L' B' F2 U L2 U' B2 D2 F' Rw Uw2
> 
> ...


U R U' L' U R' U' R U R' U' L U R U' R'
there is one more, letme see if i can remember it just for fun
ok not even close, but its a fast one too, u can do those with the left hand and from behind, so each case in 4 different ways, i use it for U, B and F face opposite corner flips, its easy to find a cancellation in the x rotations, pretty much like in an A perm
edit: probebly usefull to twtist opposite corners in the right layer now that i think about it, or for the left layer for that matter
R' U (R D' R', U2) modern style
i prefer to do M turns instead of x in edges, so M' [R, U' M U], or just R' U' R' U' R' U R U R U
thoughts
dam twists are fun, its actually not that crazy to use free buffer comms for corner twists at least, and by actually not that crazy i mean not crazy at all


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 9, 2017)

PB Mo3

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-9
mean of 3: 1:35.72

Time List:
1. 1:40.39[48.64] F2 L2 F' D2 F L2 F U2 F R2 U2 L' B' R2 U' R2 U2 F' L F' Rw' Uw' 
2. 1:32.18+[39.07] U2 F2 L' F R D B U F' L2 F' R2 U2 D2 F L2 B' L2 F' R' Fw Uw' 
3. 1:34.58[47.55] F2 U L2 D' L2 R2 D' L2 U' L2 U2 F' D2 B' R2 F2 D L U' L Fw Uw


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 10, 2017)

PB Mo3 today:

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-9
mean of 3: *1:35.72*

Time List:
1. 1:40.39 [48.64] F2 L2 F' D2 F L2 F U2 F R2 U2 L' B' R2 U' R2 U2 F' L F' Rw' Uw' 

2. 1:32.18+ [39.07] U2 F2 L' F R D B U F' L2 F' R2 U2 D2 F L2 B' L2 F' R' Fw Uw' 

3. 1:34.58 [47.55] F2 U L2 D' L2 R2 D' L2 U' L2 U2 F' D2 B' R2 F2 D L U' L Fw Uw


----------



## lucarubik (May 10, 2017)

sickimprovement there bro


----------



## kake123 (May 10, 2017)

New MBLD PB
24/25 MBLD in 58min 27.22s

Silly execution mistakes

Impressive thing was that this was done about less than an hour after a failed 30 cube multi attempt (I did a few 5x5 solves in between)



Spoiler: Scrambles from plusTimer



1. 0.321
10/05/2017 15:05:03
B2 D2 B2 L2 D B2 D F2 U R F2 R2 B L2 R' U' L2 D2 L F2 Uw'

2. 0.295
10/05/2017 15:05:16
L B2 R2 F2 U2 R' B2 D2 F2 U' B2 D F' U2 L' U2 F' L' F Rw2 Uw'

3. (0.400)
10/05/2017 15:05:29
L2 B2 D2 B' R2 U2 F D2 F2 U2 R' U L' B' L' D' R' B2 R U' Rw

4. 0.305
10/05/2017 15:05:47
L2 F2 L2 D2 U2 F' D2 F' U2 L' D' L' D F R2 D2 R' D L B' Rw'

5. 0.278
10/05/2017 15:05:59
U2 L2 B R2 B R2 D2 L2 D R B2 F2 R' U2 B F U' R2 F' Rw2

6. 0.313
10/05/2017 15:06:13
D' B2 L2 D B2 U B2 F2 R F' D2 U2 B L F2 D' F' R' Uw2

7. 0.289
10/05/2017 15:06:32
L2 B2 D2 B L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F' U' B2 F' R2 F D' B L F D' Rw Uw2

8. 0.309
10/05/2017 15:06:48
D2 R2 U2 B R2 U2 B F U2 R2 D2 U' R' D2 B2 D' B R B L' B2 Rw'

9. 0.343
10/05/2017 15:07:01
F2 D2 L R B2 R B2 U2 F2 U2 F R' D' L B U2 L2 B2 D' L' Uw'

10. 0.348
10/05/2017 15:07:12
L2 B2 D' R2 D' F2 D U2 F' L' F U R D B2 L F2 R Uw

11. 0.304
10/05/2017 15:07:55
F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 R D2 R2 U2 F D' L' F U R' F R2 U B D Rw

12. 0.311
10/05/2017 15:08:09
R2 D' L2 U' B2 R2 B2 U' L2 R' D L D R' D F L B2 R2 F2 Uw'

13. (0.272)
10/05/2017 15:08:21
L2 U2 L2 U' B2 U B2 U' R2 D R' U B' L2 U L B2 L2 R' U2 Fw Uw

14. 0.290
10/05/2017 15:08:38
L2 U F2 L2 D' L2 U' L2 U2 F D L2 B F' L R' F' D' B2 U2 Rw Uw

15. 0.310
10/05/2017 15:08:53
L2 B2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 F D' L' F D' L D' F U2 L' R2 U2 Fw

16. 0.376
10/05/2017 15:09:13
R2 D2 U2 F U2 B U2 F2 U2 R2 D' L F' D' R D' L D B' F Rw' Uw'

17. 0.324
10/05/2017 15:09:33
U L2 B2 D B2 F2 R2 U' B2 D' B2 R' B D' B' L D2 B' D F' D Rw2

18. 0.301
10/05/2017 15:09:44
L2 U2 B' D2 U2 L U' F' R2 U2 B' R D L2 B' Rw2

19. 0.316
10/05/2017 15:10:24
L F2 U2 F2 R U2 B2 L D R B2 D' R' U B2 L U2 B' Rw' Uw'

20. 0.280
10/05/2017 15:10:36
R' U2 R2 U2 B2 L' R2 B2 L2 B' F' U' L B2 L R F U' L R Fw

21. 0.292
10/05/2017 15:10:49
U' L2 R2 F2 D L2 D' L2 D2 B D L' R U F D2 R D2 F2 L Fw Uw2

22. 0.306
10/05/2017 15:11:05
L2 F2 U' L2 D2 U R2 B2 R2 U' R' F2 L F U B2 F' D2 B F2 L2 Uw

23. 0.312
10/05/2017 15:11:18
L2 D2 B L2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B' L D2 B2 R2 U' R2 D' F' R' D' Fw' Uw

24. 0.314
10/05/2017 15:11:31
U' B2 R2 D' B2 L2 D R2 U' F2 D2 L F2 D' F D' B R' F2 U' L2 Fw' Uw2

25. 0.295
10/05/2017 15:11:45
L2 F2 R' D2 R F2 R F2 U2 L2 D F U2 R' D F R' D2 R D2 U Fw' Uw'


----------



## sigalig (May 10, 2017)

kake123 said:


> New MBLD PB
> 24/25 MBLD in 58min 27.22s
> 
> Silly execution mistakes
> ...


Damn, nice! Got me beat again.

My last 3 attempts at 25 cubes have all been 21/25, so many dumb mistakes. (Overlooking flipped edges, tracing to the wrong side of a piece during memo, swapping two letter pairs, etc)
Any advice for getting rid of stupid mistakes? I feel so helpless in trying to avoid them


----------



## kake123 (May 10, 2017)

sigalig said:


> Damn, nice! Got me beat again.
> 
> My last 3 attempts at 25 cubes have all been 21/25, so many dumb mistakes. (Overlooking flipped edges, tracing to the wrong side of a piece during memo, swapping two letter pairs, etc)
> Any advice for getting rid of stupid mistakes? I feel so helpless in trying to avoid them


I also kind of do pretty badly for large attempts sometimes.

My advice would be to do smaller attempts (example 11 cubes), focus on speed or accuracy or both, and also get used to doing consecutive attempts. Do a 3 cube multi the night before a big multi attempt, and make sure you end with n/n result before you stop (or something similar).

Also go through your list of letter pairs, for example: if Vi and VE mean the same thing mean the same thing initially, change them to mean something different, Vi =Violet, Violent, Violin VE =Venosaur, Vend, Vending Machine

For flipped edges/twisted corners, I use the same technique as Eric Limeback: in one of his videos where he raises a cube to identify whether there is something twisted/flipped in memo. (Problem with this is it wastes more space)


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 10, 2017)

kake123 said:


> For flipped edges/twisted corners, I use the same technique as Eric Limeback: in one of his videos where he raises a cube to identify whether there is something twisted/flipped in memo. (Problem with this is it wastes more space)




Aaaaand now I have a sure-fire way of taking note of Parity. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## sigalig (May 10, 2017)

On a related note, I tried 25 mbld again last night, and while the accuracy was pretty frustrating, I'm pretty happy with the speed. ~88 seconds per cube for memo, ~41 seconds per cube for exec. Not PB per cube for exec nor memo but overall my fastest attempt at 25 cubes by over 2 minutes which is cool (54:30.21).

The four very frustrating DNFs:
- 1 cube: 2 flipped edges because I overlooked the flipped edge in memo 
- 1 cube: 2 flipped edges because I shot to the wrong side of the piece when tracing memo -_- (this was the 3BLD cube)
- 1 cube: 3 cycle of corners because I did two letter pairs out of order (IK EC instead of EC IK)
- 1 cube: off by M' and 4 edges because my finger slipped and I did an M' instead of M2 during edges uGHGHUSHGUHDUFI


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 10, 2017)

The 3BLD Race Thread bestowed this gift upon my afternoon:

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-10
avg of 12: 1:42.14

Sub 2 is coming sune!


----------



## sigalig (May 11, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> The 3BLD Race Thread bestowed this gift upon my afternoon:
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-10
> avg of 12: 1:42.14
> ...



Wait, your pb ao12 is 1:42 but you say you aren't sub-2 globally???
That seems weird, I remember my first ever successful ao12 was 1:35 and I only got it because I wen't really slow and careful to make sure I got it, and I definitely considered my global sub-1:30 at that point.

What do you use to gauge your global average?


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 11, 2017)

sigalig said:


> Wait, your pb ao12 is 1:42 but you say you aren't sub-2 globally???
> That seems weird, I remember my first ever successful ao12 was 1:35 and I only got it because I wen't really slow and careful to make sure I got it, and I definitely considered my global sub-1:30 at that point.
> 
> What do you use to gauge your global average?



I'm very inconsistent 

Since I keep pretty much all my solves in a single session, I gauge my global by subsequent Ao12's, with Ao5s in between. 

For example, I rolled that PB one with a few more solves (like 5 or 6, I think) and right now it is sitting at 1:49.xx. 

Before this, my PB Ao12 was 1:59.xx and after getting it, I managed to roll a couple more, but none were sub-2 (despite a good amount of sub-2 solves thrown in the mix).

So I keep rolling this current Ao12 and watching how it goes. When I inevitably DNF, I'll keep watching my Ao5s and if I get 10> (non-rolled) which are sub-2, that's when I expect the next Ao12 to be in this range as well, and to be able to confidently consider myself sub-2.


----------



## sigalig (May 11, 2017)

After way too long, 25/25 MBLD in 56:22.32 [38:17.45] 

Best n/n attempt since 10/10 in 20:42 a month or so ago

Took exec really safe, and it was worth it


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 11, 2017)

Ayoo! 

Rolled out some more sub-2 Ao12s today. Aside from the usual brainfarts and "what just happened?" moments, I'm very consistent today and with great memo.

Guess I'm finally reaching a somewhat intermediate level in the event


----------



## porkynator (May 11, 2017)

Daily 21:
21.13 B2 R2 U' F2 D R2 D' F2 D' U' B F' U' F' R D' U' B L' R2 Rw' Uw


Spoiler



z y'

[R D' R', U']
[x: U' R U, L2]
[L, U' R U]

[U' R' M' U: M, U2]
x' [R': U' M' U, R2]
[R2: U M' U', R'] x
[D' L' U: M, U2]
[M2 U': M, U2]
[U': M, U2]

72 moves



Bonus: a 22 with double parity:
22.88 D B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U R2 U B' F L B' D2 U2 R D B' R2 Fw' Uw 


Spoiler



x' y'

x2 B' (R U2 R' U' R U' R') (L' U2 L U L' U L) B //corner twist
y' R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L z2 y //Parity #1

[U' L': U2, L' D' L]

[x R2: U' M U, R]
[L U2 L', E']
[R2, U' M' U]
[x: U R' U', M']

U R' U' R L U2 R' U' R U2 L' //Parity #2

82 moves


----------



## Martial (May 11, 2017)

Hey, check out my new video of 3blind solves, I hope to keep at least that level until world championships


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (May 11, 2017)

Two PBs today(Got both of them on weekly forum competition):
5BLD: 8:19.59[4:17.19] - I felt that it was sub-9, but was not expecting sub-8:30 . Beats previous PB by 44 seconds.
4BLD: 3:32.09[1:16.71] - Good memo, but terrible execution. Beats previous PB by 0.27 seconds.



Spoiler: 4BLD video













Spoiler: 5BLD video


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 11, 2017)

Pretty nice solve. Execution is improving little by little.


----------



## the super cuber (May 12, 2017)

*Official 36/40 MBLD in 57:47 NR! 
*
Ranked 3rd in the world! 

Super duper happy with this result  memo was 35:06, and all dnf cubes off by 2 or 3 pieces

Video coming soon


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (May 12, 2017)

the super cuber said:


> *Official 36/40 MBLD in 57:47 NR!
> *
> Ranked 3rd in the world!
> 
> Super duper happy with this result  memo was 35:06, and all dnf cubes off by 2 or 3 pieces


Congrats. I am waiting for the video.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 12, 2017)

The 3BLD Race Thread keeps delivering! Steamrolled over my 3BLD PB Single by 12 seconds, with a shaky 1:06.44 






Scramble: R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 U R2 D L2 F2 L2 B' D' B2 L' B U L F R' U'

Also broke my PB Mo3 (01:27.80) and Ao5 (1:28.70)!


----------



## Meneghetti (May 12, 2017)

Just had a 3BLD session with great accuracy.
23 solves with only 1 DNF in the middle of the session 
Definitely improving!



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-12
solves/total: 33/39

single
best: 22.15
worst: 43.77

mean of 3
current: DNF (σ = 15.44)
best: 26.17 (σ = 3.48)

avg of 5
current: DNF (σ = 16.14)
best: 27.61 (σ = 1.00)

avg of 12
current: DNF (σ = 9.92)
best: 29.87 (σ = 2.87)

Average: DNF (σ = 11.12)
Mean: 31.16

Time List:
1. 35.22 U F2 D' L' F' U' B2 L' U F2 R' F2 L2 B2 D2 R' U2 L B2 
2. 39.63 U F L' U' B U L B' R' U' L2 F2 L2 F2 D L2 U' D' 
3. DNF(32.80) L2 F' U2 F L2 F D2 U2 F U2 F2 R F' U2 F L' F2 L2 D F' 
4. DNF(31.90) D' B' L F2 R2 F2 U2 F' D B2 R U2 F2 U2 R' L2 D2 B2 L2 B 
5. 30.43 D B2 F2 D2 R2 D F2 D2 B2 U F2 L D F' L B2 D' F' D F2 
6. 31.85 D B' L D2 B R' B D' B R2 F2 L' B2 L D2 R D2 L2 B2 D' 
7. 29.62 L' U' B2 D F' B2 R D B' U R2 D2 F2 U2 B D2 B U2 B' L2 F' 
8. 34.55 U2 B2 L U D' R B U L' U2 R2 L2 B2 U2 L2 F U2 F' D2 B L 
9. 28.21 B2 F2 D' R2 D2 L2 B2 U' B2 F' U2 B L2 D' B' L' B' U' R2 
10. 36.73 F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R F2 L D2 U2 F' R F' R U F' L R D' L 
11. 25.69 D F2 L2 U F2 R2 D' L2 F2 R2 B2 L' F R U L B2 R' D2 L 
12. DNF(39.22) R2 F2 U' B2 R2 U R2 U L2 R2 U2 L R F' U R' F2 D U2 F U' 
13. 42.09 F2 B L D L2 U' F B R U' B2 U2 R' B2 U2 F2 U2 R' B2 R U2 
14. 29.20 D2 R' F2 L' U2 L D2 U' R' B' R U' R' F D U2 B' 
15. 29.18 L2 D R B2 R B' L D' F' R2 D2 R2 U2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 D' F 
16. 37.90 L2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 D' U' F2 D' B' F2 D B' D' L' U L U 
17. 32.08 R B R2 B' D2 B L2 U2 L2 F' D2 R' F D2 L U' B2 U B2 
18. 35.53 L D' R' B' U2 D B2 D F U' F2 U B2 U' B2 D' R2 U' F2 U 
19. 26.46 R B' L B' D' B2 U' F U' R2 D2 R U2 L' B2 R' L2 F2 D2 B2 
20. 28.29 U L2 R2 D' R2 F2 U F2 L2 B' L U B2 L' F2 R D' L' 
21. 28.07 F2 U' B' R2 U R' U F' R' F' R2 U2 R2 B D2 B U2 F L2 
22. 22.15 D2 B L2 B F U2 L2 B' U2 R U' R' D2 B L' D U2 R' D 
23. 43.77 D F2 R2 B2 R' D2 B2 L' B2 F2 R' F D' B' R2 U B R' B2 F2 
24. 28.26 R2 D R2 D' L2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 U2 R' B F L2 D B' D' U' L F 
25. DNF(30.33) L2 B2 U2 D' B R' U L' F U2 D2 R2 L2 F' D2 R2 U2 R2 L' 
26. 28.38 U2 L F2 L R2 U2 L B2 L F L' D' R' F' L B R2 U' R2 
27. 27.17 L2 U2 F R2 F R2 B' D2 L2 F L2 D' R2 B U B2 U L D L2 
28. 31.05 L' U2 F' R2 B' L2 D2 F' U2 F' D2 F2 L' D L' U2 R2 B' F' D' F 
29. 34.30 R2 D2 F' L' U' B L' D' L' U2 B' U2 B' R2 U2 R2 D2 B' L2 U' 
30. 29.85 U2 L2 F2 L2 U R2 D B2 D' F2 L' F2 R' F U B2 F L2 R2 U' 
31. 31.09 U2 F' R2 D2 F U2 R2 F' D2 F' R B R D2 R' D B' L2 B' 
32. 27.63 F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B R2 F' L2 B2 R' D' L2 F L' R' D2 F2 U' R2 
33. 27.06 F2 D' B2 D U' B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B' D' F L B' U' F2 U2 F L2 D 
34. 34.65 R' B' D2 F U2 B' U' F2 L B' L2 U R2 L2 U R2 U' R2 L2 B2 D' 
35. 28.68 R D2 F2 B' L2 B' D' R' F L2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 F' 
36. DNF(30.90) D' L' U2 L U2 B2 R D2 L B2 L B' F' L2 R' U F' L2 B D2 
37. 27.14 U' D' B2 R' D' F' R2 L' B' F2 R' U2 D2 F2 L' B2 R B2 R D2 
38. 26.32 L2 B2 U2 B' R2 F' R2 F2 D2 U2 L' B2 D R' U2 L D2 U2 F L2 
39. DNF(31.43) R' U B R2 L B' U L2 U D2 F D2 F2 R2 F' L2 B L2 D'


----------



## Daniel Lin (May 13, 2017)

learned full comms for UBR yay

now i know 5 buffers : UF, UFR, UBL, DF, UBR

next is UFL, then full corners


----------



## lucarubik (May 13, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> learned full comms for UBR yay
> 
> now i know 5 buffers : UF, UFR, UBL, DF, UBR
> 
> next is UFL, then full corners


thats 8*63 algs right?
dam good luck with getting used to that


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 13, 2017)

Clocked 1000 successful solves! 

And almost beat my PB Mo3 in the process as well - Solve 2 has one of the most ridiculous scrambles ever. Alas, I was not warmed up and it ended up not being as fast as it could have. 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-13
mean of 3: 1:28.93

Time List:
1. 1:43.38 [43.10] U2 B2 U' R2 F2 U B2 L2 D2 R2 D' L' D2 U R D2 F' U2 R2 U' L2 Rw' Uw' 

2. 1:17.55 [32.66] U2 F' L2 F L2 B L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L' D' B' F' U' R' U B2 U2 

3. 1:25.85 [31.68] U' F2 L' B L2 U2 F' B2 R U2 L' D2 R U2 R' U2 R2 U2 Fw'


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 14, 2017)

Soooo, that Mo3 PB came right after! Together with a PB Ao5 as well 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-13

avg of 5: 1:27.52

Time List:


1:17.55[32.66 ] U2 F' L2 F L2 B L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L' D' B' F' U' R' U B2 U2


1:25.85[31.68] U' F2 L' B L2 U2 F' B2 R U2 L' D2 R U2 R' U2 R2 U2 Fw'


(1:13.62[27.98]) B' L U' L' U2 R' U B' L' R2 B2 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 R2 F2 Fw Uw'


1:39.13[35.35] D2 R2 B' R2 F' D2 F U2 F U2 B' R' U2 B R2 F' L B' R' U' Rw2 Uw'


(DNF(1:48.26)[52.78]) R2 D2 F L2 U2 L2 B' D2 F R2 F2 U L' R' B2 D' L2 D2 U' L' U2 Uw'

Solves 1-3 yield a *1:19.01* Mo3!


----------



## Jacck (May 14, 2017)

Kilominx blind 5:48.16 [3:15]


Spoiler: video


----------



## the super cuber (May 14, 2017)

*Official MBLD Asian record 38/40 in 59:15  ranked second in the world!  
*
Can't believe it 

My first ASR and one of my biggest cubing accomplishments


----------



## sigalig (May 14, 2017)

26/27 MBLD in 1:00:16. Memo was 86.2 seconds per cube, really good for me especially considering how good the accuracy was. Though exec was 47.72 seconds per cube which is really sub-par for me, so if I could improve that (which I definitely can) then 27 is easily sub-hour.

Kinda frustrating that I just missed the sub-hour mark but it wouldn't have been PB anyway. I forgot a single edge pair and spent 30 seconds trying to remember it from 59:40 to 1:00:10 (successfully remembered it though). So 25/27 sub-hour, still good


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 15, 2017)

PB Ao5! 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-15
avg of 5: 1:24.51

Time List:
1. (1:09.87 [24.86]) F2 L2 R2 D' B2 D' B2 R2 U L2 R2 B R B D R2 B L F2 R Rw Uw 

2. 1:25.72 [37.59] U L2 B2 R2 D' F2 D' U' L2 U B2 F' D' B D L' B' D' F L U Rw 

3. 1:22.93 [36.76] L2 B2 D' B2 D2 F2 U R2 U' B2 U' L' D' R2 D L2 B R U2 B2 D Rw Uw' 

4. 1:24.86 [33.53] R2 F' R2 F2 L2 F R2 D2 F L2 F2 D U' B' L2 F2 D2 R D2 R2 F Rw


----------



## Jacck (May 15, 2017)

Kilominx blind 5:17.32 [2:45] - pb (maybe UWR) by 30s


Spoiler: video










Don't think, that I can do it faster.


----------



## Carl La Hood (May 15, 2017)

Pyraminx blind single

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-16
single: 16.52

Time List:
1. 16.51 L R' B R L' B' R U l r' b u'


----------



## sigalig (May 16, 2017)

29/33 multiblind in 1:12.10.06 

Accuracy was terrible on my first two attempts at 33 (10 DNFs on the first, 11 on the second) so I decided to try a "safe" attempt. By safe I mean I did a whole extra review of cubes 1-24 (two instead of the usual one). This tacked an extra 6 minutes on memo but took a bunch of time off of exec due to lack of pauses, and I finally broke the 40 second barrier for exec per cube, 38.9 seconds per cube


----------



## Cale S (May 17, 2017)

first 5BLD attempts since NAR:
5:11.24 [1:50]
messed up execution
5:25.36 [2:05]
long pause
8:27.62 [3:xx]
2tired4this
DNF because of messed up corners at the end of the solve

missed out on an avg12 because of that^
only would be 6:03 though


----------



## kake123 (May 17, 2017)

MBLD relay 2-7 in 53min 39.75s

zero dnfs in the relay, I took my time.

But the last time I attempted (many months ago), I failed. And I highly wouldn't have been able to sub1hr then.

Did this about an hour after a failed 30 cube multi attempt, where a cube dropped off the table and I spent a lot of time figuring out how to undo the move that was turned.


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (May 17, 2017)

So .... I got my first sub-20:00 5BLD today .....

16:54.59 [8:06.15] 

just a casual 5 minute PB :confused:


----------



## fp4316 (May 18, 2017)

3BLD 25.56s ao12 on my second try of filming 






subscribe for more content + tutorials in the future!


----------



## porkynator (May 18, 2017)

PB avg12!
Avg of 12: 28.24


Spoiler



1. 26.43 R2 F L2 D2 U2 F' L2 B' R2 B R2 D F2 D' L' D B2 R' U' B D2 Rw' Uw2
2. 25.74 D' F2 L2 F2 U L2 B2 U F2 D U' L' D2 B F2 D2 F' U B2 D2 L' Fw
3. 32.65 D B' R2 U2 F' L2 B' D2 B R2 F L F L' R' B2 L D' B R2 Rw2
4. 26.14 B2 D2 F2 R2 D2 B L2 U2 L2 F L' U' R' B L R2 U' F2 L' U2 Fw' Uw2
5. 25.83 L F2 U' R2 D R2 B2 F2 D' F2 R2 B' D L B2 F U' L F U2 Rw' Uw2
6. 31.11 B' R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D' L2 D2 R2 U F L2 R' F' U R2 B U' L2 Rw' Uw2
7. 28.78 U2 R' D2 R' F2 L2 R B2 F2 U2 B2 U' F D2 F' L2 B2 L' B D' Rw2 Uw2
8. 28.31 B2 D U B2 D L2 F2 R2 B2 U' F2 B R F2 U' F' D' B' R' D2 F Fw Uw
9. (23.94) L2 U2 L U2 R U2 R2 F2 R' D2 R2 D' F U B F' L' B2 R D L' Rw' Uw'
10. (DNF(29.77)) F2 L2 D U' B2 R2 U L2 U F2 U2 B R2 F' L' U R2 D' B2 L' F' Uw2
11. 26.53 F2 L2 B' L2 R2 F L2 R2 B' U2 L2 U' B R' D L' U R' B2 U' F' Uw2
12. 30.85 L2 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 U2 R2 B L2 R' U' F2 D' F' U B D2 Fw Uw



Good session overall, although no good singles.


Spoiler



Solves 33/50
Best single: 23.86
Best Mo3: 25.63 (σ = 2.12)
Best Avg5: 26.14 (σ = 0.30)
Best Avg12: 28.24 (σ = 2.53)
Mean: 28.32

1. 25.66 L' U F2 L2 D B2 F2 D F2 R2 F2 U L' D R' U R' B L D F Fw Uw'
2. DNF(29.89) R2 B' F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F D' L' B' R D' R D2 L' B2 D2 Fw' Uw'
3. 25.91 R' L' F2 D' B' L2 U2 L' F U2 R B2 R U2 B2 R U2 B2 D2 R' B Fw'
4. 23.94 B' R2 F' L2 B2 U2 B U2 B' D2 F L D U2 R D' B' D F' R' Fw'
5. 28.01 U' B' L2 B2 L2 D2 F' L2 B' L2 B U2 R B2 D' L' B' U L B2 F Rw
6. 24.93 B2 D2 B2 D2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U' L2 R2 B U2 R B R2 F L2 B' L D Rw
7. DNF(33.14) L2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U F2 U L2 B2 D' L' U' R F U' B' L U B U2 Fw Uw
8. DNF(32.15) F U2 B L2 B' D2 R2 B U2 L2 D2 L' F U B' D L2 U2 B' R2 U' Uw
9. DNF(32.15) F2 D B' D' R U D R' F' D2 R' U2 R2 U2 D2 F2 U2 R' U2 R' F'
10. 25.47 R U L B' D B2 D2 F' R' D L U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 L' U2 B2 Rw' Uw
11. 30.07 R2 D2 F2 D' L2 F2 D B2 D' B' F D L' R' F L2 U R' D' Rw' Uw2
12. DNF(27.32) L' R2 U' B2 D R2 U2 F2 D L2 F2 R2 L' D B' U2 F D2 L B2 R Uw'
13. 32.75 L2 U2 F2 L2 D F2 U' F2 R2 D2 L F R U' L2 D L2 B L U2 Rw2
14. 26.43 R2 F L2 D2 U2 F' L2 B' R2 B R2 D F2 D' L' D B2 R' U' B D2 Rw' Uw2
15. 25.74 D' F2 L2 F2 U L2 B2 U F2 D U' L' D2 B F2 D2 F' U B2 D2 L' Fw
16. 32.65 D B' R2 U2 F' L2 B' D2 B R2 F L F L' R' B2 L D' B R2 Rw2
17. 26.14 B2 D2 F2 R2 D2 B L2 U2 L2 F L' U' R' B L R2 U' F2 L' U2 Fw' Uw2
18. 25.83 L F2 U' R2 D R2 B2 F2 D' F2 R2 B' D L B2 F U' L F U2 Rw' Uw2
19. 31.11 B' R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D' L2 D2 R2 U F L2 R' F' U R2 B U' L2 Rw' Uw2
20. 28.78 U2 R' D2 R' F2 L2 R B2 F2 U2 B2 U' F D2 F' L2 B2 L' B D' Rw2 Uw2
21. 28.31 B2 D U B2 D L2 F2 R2 B2 U' F2 B R F2 U' F' D' B' R' D2 F Fw Uw
22. 23.94 L2 U2 L U2 R U2 R2 F2 R' D2 R2 D' F U B F' L' B2 R D L' Rw' Uw'
23. DNF(29.77) F2 L2 D U' B2 R2 U L2 U F2 U2 B R2 F' L' U R2 D' B2 L' F' Uw2
24. 26.53 F2 L2 B' L2 R2 F L2 R2 B' U2 L2 U' B R' D L' U R' B2 U' F' Uw2
25. 30.85 L2 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 U2 R2 B L2 R' U' F2 D' F' U B D2 Fw Uw
26. DNF(32.54) F B R2 B L' U' F' D' R' U R2 B2 U D2 R2 D R2 D' B2 D Rw'
27. 31.98 F2 D B2 R2 B2 D' U' B2 D' L2 U2 R F' D2 L2 U2 F' L' F2 D' L Fw
28. DNF(29.59) L2 B2 D L2 D' U L2 B2 D' F2 U' B L' F2 R' D F R2 B2 Fw' Uw2
29. DNF(29.00) F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 U2 R' D2 R' F L F2 L2 D L' F L' U Uw2
30. DNF(30.42) D2 L' F2 L2 D B R F2 L' U' B2 U B2 U' L2 D R2 D' B2 Rw2 Uw
31. 26.44 U F2 D2 L U2 R' D2 L' D2 F2 L' R2 U B2 F L' F2 R D' B L2 Rw
32. DNF(29.71) D' U2 F2 L2 U R2 D R2 F U2 B U' B F' L B F' R2 Fw' Uw'
33. 32.33 U B2 D' L2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D F2 U B D' F2 D' L' D U' B F2 R' Rw
34. 28.49 F L2 U F U D' L2 F' R' B2 U2 F2 U' R2 D R2 B2 R2 U' D' Fw'
35. 35.51 D2 B2 U' B2 R2 D' U' B2 U' R2 F' D' F2 L' R' F' D L B D2 L' Fw Uw'
36. 23.86 R D' R' F R F R2 U2 R' U2 F2 R U2 R2 D2 R' U2 F' Fw' Uw'
37. DNF(34.11) F B' L U2 R2 D R2 B2 U' F' B2 D' F2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 U Fw' Uw'
38. 29.48 B2 D' F2 U' R2 F2 D' U2 R2 D2 B' L B2 U' B2 F2 D2 L' R2 B
39. 26.32 B R2 F2 R' F2 U2 L2 U2 R D2 U2 F U' B2 R' B' F' D U F' Rw' Uw2
40. 28.63 U' F2 R B2 U L' B2 D' L' F' U2 F R2 F B2 L2 D2 B2 D2 B2 Fw' Uw2
41. 30.82 F L2 B' U2 R2 U2 B D2 B2 D U L B L' D' R' B L D' Fw Uw
42. 25.62 D B U2 F U2 L2 F R2 F2 D2 L F U2 L' D2 U' R B R2 Rw'
43. DNF(25.53) F D2 U2 R2 B' D2 U2 L2 B2 D2 F' D R U2 L' F D' L U' R F Rw2 Uw2
44. DNF(28.78) U B F U2 B' D2 L2 B D2 L2 D2 L D' F2 R D B U2 L2 Rw2 Uw2
45. DNF(28.31) U2 D L2 B' U' L' B R2 U' F D2 B D2 B' U2 R2 F' U2 D2 Fw Uw
46. 34.21 R' F2 D2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U R2 D2 F U F L2 F Rw Uw
47. DNF(35.25) B R2 B L2 F' L2 B D2 B2 U2 F' L B2 L' D' B2 L2 R' D' B U2 Rw' Uw
48. 33.03 B2 L2 D2 R' F2 D2 F2 D2 U2 R' B' U R2 F2 R D L D' U' L2 Rw2 Uw2
49. 24.59 U2 F' D2 F L2 F' R2 D2 L2 D2 B2 R F2 D' R' B' R' B' D2 B' F Uw
50. DNF(34.93) D2 R2 B D2 B' D2 U2 B F L2 F' L' D F2 U B D R' U R F2 Uw2


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 18, 2017)

First sub-60! 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-18

single: 59.36

Time List:


59.35 [19.34] D' F2 U F2 L2 D R2 D2 B2 F2 L2 R' D' L2 F D2 B L' F U2 F' Rw Uw
My execution was really bad, I got nervous lol. Very happy with it anyhow, this is by far my favorite accomplishment in cubing ever. Right up there with my first sub-10 single.


----------



## Meneghetti (May 18, 2017)

Whaaaat?! PB avg12 by 1.5s! Huge accomplishment for me 

avg of 12: 27.85


Spoiler



1. 29.09 R L2 F' U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F' L2 F2 U' L B F' U F L' R D' 
2. 26.25 D2 F2 U' B2 F2 L2 U' F2 D' L2 R D L' U2 F D L' D2 U R2 
3. 28.65 B2 F2 D B2 L2 D B2 L2 U B2 L2 R' F D2 B' L' D2 U' R B2 L' 
4. 26.54 D' U B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U2 R U R D2 B L' R' B2 R' U 
5. (24.36) F' B U2 R' F2 D' F' U2 D R2 F' B2 U2 F' D2 R2 F' D2 B' R2 
6. 26.65 D' F2 R' F' L B2 D' L2 F' U B2 U' F2 L2 D R2 F2 D' F2 R2 
7. 26.58 U2 B R' U2 B' R' F' D R L' F2 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' L2 D 
8. 28.20 B2 R B R B U D B L2 D R U2 R' U2 R' U2 D2 R' L' 
9. (DNF(34.92)) D2 L' B R U2 R2 D R2 B' R2 B2 U2 R' U2 F2 B2 L U2 L B2 
10. 28.87 L' B U2 D B L2 U' D F U2 L2 B2 R2 L' D2 R2 U 
11. 29.79 F U R D F D F B' R F' D' F2 D R2 D' F2 U2 R2 B2 
12. 27.83 R' D2 F U B2 D R' B2 R' F U B2 U R2 D2 R2 L2 U F2 D


----------



## Daniel Lin (May 19, 2017)

got this solve today. not a special time but i did pretty much everything perfectly. 2 floating comms

21.09 R2 D2 F' L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F U2 B' L' F D' B L2 F' R2 F' D2 U 

[D':[S', R' F R]]
[R' U' R:[E, R2]]
[S' U L':[E, L2]]
[U':[R' E R, U2]]
[M' D':[M, D2]]
[l' U' l, B2]
[R U' R', D]
[D' R:[R' D R D' R' D R, U']]

alg.cubing.net


----------



## lucarubik (May 19, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> [D' R:[R' D R D' R' D R, U']]


do you rather use D turns over U turns in general?


----------



## mark49152 (May 19, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> but i did pretty much everything perfectly.


...except the 20 move solution on the last pair .

I have noticed you often use 3 move setups. (In this solve they are to 4 move algs, but I mean in general.) Why is that? Have you tried shorter solutions for those cases and found them slower? Or do you just immediately setup to a favourite comm because you know you would pause to recall the shorter solution?


----------



## lucarubik (May 19, 2017)

mark49152 said:


> ...except the 20 move solution on the last pair .


the optimal solution for that case are 14 qtm, i agree with daniel and think those 16 movers are the best solutions, although not that one in particular for that case...


----------



## sigalig (May 19, 2017)

A bit of a milestone: I think my first ever 3BLD success with full 3-style 
Also, every slice move utilized during edges : "The universe is in equilibrium" - Ishaan

The time isn't great but the solve just made me feel really cool lol



Spoiler: reconstruction



38.30 U' L2 F L2 B F2 R2 B2 U2 F' D2 R' B D' F2 U B2 R' B2 U Rw' Uw'

z' y
[R' : [S', r U r']] \\ FD-RB-UL (10/10)
[U2 : [M', U L U']] \\ FD-UB-BL (9/19)
[U' M2 U, R2] \\ FD-RU-RD (8/27)
[M : [U R U', M]] \\ FD-RF-DB (9/36)
[M', U L2 U'] \\ FD-UF-DL (9/44)
[E, r U' r'] \\ FD-LF-FR (8/52)
[R' : [R' D' R, U2]] \\ UBL-RUF-BUR (9/61)
[D x' D' : [R U' R', D2]] \\ UBL-DFL-UFL (11/72)
[R U2 R', D2] \\ UBL-FDR-BDL (8/80)
[z' U : [R' D2 R, U]] \\ UBL-BRD-UBR (9/89)
89 moves in 23.91 --> 3.72 TPS lol


----------



## lucarubik (May 19, 2017)

eyes opened BLD
1. 20.16 U B2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 U' R2 B2 U' B D2 L' F' U' R U R' U2 B Fw Uw'


Spoiler: reconstruction



x'y
U2 R' D2 R U' R' D2 R U'
D' R U2 R' D R U2 R'
x' U' R U L' U' R' U r

U2 M' U L2 U' M U L2 U
R' U' R' U' R' U2 R U R U R'
U' R' U M U2 M' U R U
U R' E R U2 R' E' R U
U R E' R' U R E R' U2


dam that was f***ing good, coudlve been better but i hesitated


----------



## mark49152 (May 19, 2017)

lucarubik said:


> the optimal solution for that case are 14 qtm, i agree with daniel and think those 16 movers are the best solutions, although not that one in particular for that case...


You are correct, I didn't pay enough attention and thought it was a cycle not a corner twist.


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (May 19, 2017)

5BLD PB 7:51.94[3:56.82] by 28 seconds , unfortunately out of cam .
I didn't rush, that was the last atttempt of weekly forum competition.
Previous DNF attempts were: 7:35 and 8:00, all of them were sub-previous PB.


----------



## Riddler97 (May 19, 2017)

Finally! Sub-10 5BLD

9:47.53 [3:52.11]






Also my first successful 5BLD with sub-4 memo.


----------



## 1973486 (May 20, 2017)

IDK when the last time I did blind at home was or what my PB is or where the scrambles went

Mean of 3: 2:55.27
1. 2:18.94 
2. 3:15.62+ 
3. 3:11.24


----------



## Daniel Lin (May 20, 2017)

second fastest solve, on cam too. First 17 lol (i got a 16.26 first)

17.19 F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 F L' F' D2 R' U' L' D' L D


----------



## mark49152 (May 20, 2017)

1973486 said:


> IDK when the last time I did blind at home was or what my PB is or where the scrambles went


Method?


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (May 20, 2017)

5BLD PB again - 7:28.38[4:15.17]
I memorised t-centers wrong 2 times, that's why the memo is so bad(for me). These stupid mistakes costed me sub-7.
I just wanted to get sub-8, now I am going for sub-7 


Spoiler: Video


----------



## 1973486 (May 20, 2017)

mark49152 said:


> Method?



OP/M2


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (May 20, 2017)

I haven't done bld in like 2 months so I decided to do a solve cuz why not. I just use OP and my pb was like 10 mins. The time I just got is 4:19.58[2:44.34]. Wow.


----------



## Daniel Lin (May 20, 2017)

went to basc 10 today 

got 22+2=24, 23 DNF by a 3cycle, and my cube popped on the third solve LOOOL

also after i got home i got a cool time. 8 hard comms

18.42 U R' U2 D B' U D2 L D F' U B2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 B2 D'


----------



## Blindsighted (May 21, 2017)

4BLD
Super happy with this and it was a first solve of a new session  and third or fourth success ever?!
(I did this while my family was watching tv)
Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-20
solves/total: 1/1
Time List:
1. 9:20.20[6:01.94] U Uw Rw D' B' L U2 B' L R Fw Uw' D' L2 Rw F2 Fw2 Rw L' Uw2 U2 R2 B' L U2 R2 F' B2 U B Uw F2 Rw Fw' Rw R2 D2 R' F2 R


----------



## Daniel Lin (May 21, 2017)

super happy with this solve. used 2 UB floating algs!

21.97 D2 R2 B2 U2 F2 L B2 L2 R2 D2 L2 F U2 L D U' L2 R F' L' 

[U:[R E' R', U]]
[U:[R', U M' U']]
[U' R:[E, R2]]
[L F' L:[S', L2]]
[U' R U, M2]
[D R D:[R' D' R, U]]
[R2 F U':[R D R', U2]]
[U, R' D R U' R D' R']
[U' R:[D, R' U R U' R' U R]]


----------



## lucarubik (May 21, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> [U, R' D R U' R D' R']


wut


----------



## kake123 (May 21, 2017)

MBLD PB
*25/26 MBLD in 59min 8.51s*

Wrong cube was due to the confusion of order, CD PH or PH CD



Spoiler: Scrambles from plusTimer



1. 0.305
21/05/2017 10:44:54
B2 L' R' B2 L D2 L D2 B2 D2 R' U' L' U2 F L' U' L' D B2 R Fw Uw

2. 0.343
21/05/2017 10:45:16
B2 L2 D2 R2 D' F2 U R2 B F L F2 U2 L2 F R F' L F Uw2

3. (0.387)
21/05/2017 10:45:42
D2 F2 U F2 L2 U' L2 D B2 R F R2 D F2 R D' L U' L2 Fw' Uw2

4. 0.297
21/05/2017 10:45:56
D F2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 D2 B2 F' L F' L2 D B2 R' U2 R' B' L Uw2

5. 0.335
21/05/2017 10:46:10
R2 F L2 R2 D2 F' R2 D2 L' F' D' B2 D R F U' B2 F L' Fw' Uw

6. 0.376
21/05/2017 10:46:25
L2 B L2 B2 D2 R2 D2 B' D' F' U2 R U' B L B' F U' L2 Fw Uw'

7. 0.315
21/05/2017 10:46:38
F2 L2 B' R2 F' D2 L2 D2 B' R' U L' B R U' B' R2 F' R' F Rw Uw

8. 0.318
21/05/2017 10:46:53
U2 L2 D F2 R2 B2 D L2 D' R2 U2 B R B L' F L2 B' L D' B' Rw Uw2

9. 0.312
21/05/2017 10:47:37
R2 B' U2 R2 B2 D2 L2 B' F2 L2 R' U' B' D R2 D R F D2 R' Fw' Uw2

10. 0.296
21/05/2017 10:47:52
D2 U2 L2 D2 L F2 D2 F2 U2 L' F D L' F' U2 L2 U R' B' D' Rw' Uw2

11. 0.310
21/05/2017 10:48:07
L2 R2 U2 B2 D F2 U' B2 U F' D2 B2 R D U' F' L2 R' B D2 Rw2

12. 0.370
21/05/2017 10:48:22
B' R2 D2 B' D2 F' U2 F2 L' B R F' L2 F2 U' B D L F' Rw Uw

13. 0.324
21/05/2017 10:48:39
F' D2 R2 U2 F R2 B D2 U2 B2 L2 R' D F2 D2 F' U R' D' U' L' Fw Uw'

14. 0.377
21/05/2017 10:48:57
F' D2 B2 F' L2 U2 L2 D2 B D2 L' B' R' D U' F' D' B2 F' R Fw' Uw'

15. 0.321
21/05/2017 10:49:14
D R2 D B2 U' R2 U2 L2 U' F D' L' R' D2 B2 U' R F U2 L2 U2 Rw' Uw2

16. 0.365
21/05/2017 10:49:28
L2 B2 F' L2 R2 U2 F L2 B R2 U L B' R F' R2 B2 U R' F' R' Fw' Uw'

17. 0.326
21/05/2017 10:49:50
F' U2 L2 D2 U2 B D2 F R2 B' U' R F U2 L2 F D' U2 F2 U Rw' Uw'

18. 0.299
21/05/2017 10:50:04
U2 L F2 L B2 D2 B2 D2 B' D2 L2 B2 F' U' B' F U2 R2 Fw Uw

19. (0.285)
21/05/2017 10:52:00
R2 F2 U' F2 D' B2 U' F2 U2 L2 U B' R U2 B U2 R B2 D2 L' R' Fw

20. 0.364
21/05/2017 10:52:43
R2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B' F' R' F' L' U' R' F' D' R B2 D' Rw' Uw2

21. 0.305
21/05/2017 10:53:05
L2 U B2 R2 D2 R2 D B2 L D F U' B2 L B' R2 F' U2 F U' Rw2

22. 0.306
21/05/2017 10:53:24
L2 U2 B2 D L2 D' R2 B2 U' L2 R F' L B' L F2 L2 U' L2 B2 R2 Fw Uw

23. 0.320
21/05/2017 10:53:37
U2 R2 F2 D F2 D2 F2 D R' B2 L F U B' U F2 L' F' D' F' Rw2 Uw'

24. 0.347
21/05/2017 10:53:52
B2 D B2 F2 D R2 D2 U' B2 U2 B R2 F R D B' R2 B U2 R Fw' Uw2

25. 0.297
21/05/2017 10:54:05
F2 L U2 R' D2 F2 L2 U2 R D2 F2 U R U L F L U B' F2 Rw2 Uw'

26. 0.287
21/05/2017 10:54:19
R2 B2 F U2 B R2 D2 U2 R2 F L F2 U B D' F2 L D' R' U Rw Uw


----------



## Underwatercuber (May 21, 2017)

kake123 said:


> MBLD PB
> *25/26 MBLD in 59min 8.51s*
> 
> Wrong cube was due to the confusion of order, CD PH or PH CD
> ...


Instead of using CS timer just use this
https://www.cubing.net/mark2/#competition_name=&rounds=[]
Just set the number of rounds for multibld to one then when it pops up at the bottom set the number of cubes to however many you like. It makes it a lot easier for scrambling.


----------



## Daniel Lin (May 21, 2017)

19.85 D2 L' B2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F2 R' D2 L2 F' D' B2 R B R D2 U B2 

used a floating 8 move corner comm


----------



## sqAree (May 21, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> 19.85 D2 L' B2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F2 R' D2 L2 F' D' B2 R B R D2 U B2
> 
> used a floating 8 move corner comm



Are you going to be completely buffer neutral actually? Or how is it working?


----------



## Daniel Lin (May 21, 2017)

sqAree said:


> Are you going to be completely buffer neutral actually? Or how is it working?


yeah, i want to be fluent with every single buffer, so whenever my main one (UFR) gets solved i can just use a different piece like UBL instead breaking into a new cycle (which would save me 1 comm)


edit: random solve with UBL/DF (both my buffers were solved)
22.07 L U2 F' R B2 R' D' F' D R U2 F2 B2 R' F2 R' L B2 L F2


----------



## fp4316 (May 21, 2017)

21.57+2 = 23.57

this is an accomplishment because I didn't feel bad about it


----------



## BenBergen (May 21, 2017)

57.44 3Bld Average of 5. Finally sub-1!

1. 1:05.03 R2 F' D B' R' L' B' R D' R' L2 F2 B2 U2 R' D2 B2 D2 L' U2 Rw2 Uw (10+EF/6+2CT)
2. (1:11.11) R2 D2 B2 U2 B' U2 B L2 R2 U L' B D' L2 B' U' F2 U F2 Rw2 (9+EF/7+CT)
3. (51.12) F' U2 L2 R2 D B2 R2 U' L2 U L' U' B2 L' R' U' B' F L' Fw' Uw' (10/6+CT)
4. 51.94 F2 R F2 U R2 D' L2 B U' R' F2 B2 R' U2 R' D2 B2 R L B Rw' Uw2 (10+EF/6)
5. 55.34 U R2 F2 L2 D' B2 D2 B2 L2 U' R' D' L' F2 D2 F L B' L2 B' Rw' Uw (12/6+CT)



Spoiler: Video


----------



## the super cuber (May 21, 2017)

I have had many sub 10 DNFs till now and got my First ever sub 10 success in comp!  (previous overall PB was 12:26)

also got a 13:00 success! the solve before


----------



## Riddler97 (May 22, 2017)

5BLD - 9:27.88 [3:54.66]

PB and second sub-10, memo was pretty much the same as the last one, but execution was about 20 seconds faster because I didn't have any silly long pauses.


----------



## kake123 (May 22, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> Instead of using CS timer just use this
> https://www.cubing.net/mark2/#competition_name=&rounds=[]
> Just set the number of rounds for multibld to one then when it pops up at the bottom set the number of cubes to however many you like. It makes it a lot easier for scrambling.


Thanks, but i'm not using csTimer, i'm using a phone app called plusTimer

---------------------------------------------------------

24/27 MBLD in 59min 46.46s, not PB but still an accomplishment because first sub-1hr attempt with 27 cubes


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (May 22, 2017)

First sub-7 5BLD!
6:43.26[3:00.88]
I am sorry, I occasionally turned off the recording program and didn't save, so no video this time. 
Also this is the first success with my new memo reviewing system - it is very fast, but I forget a lot. Hopefully I will adapt to that soon and this will be my average.


----------



## Daniel Lin (May 23, 2017)

first sub 20 while being really sleepy

19.24 U2 B2 D F2 L2 R2 D' B2 L2 B2 R B D F' R' F' U B' D' B


----------



## sigalig (May 23, 2017)

New multiBLD PB: 28/29 in 55:22.79[38:16.43] 
DNF was 2 flipped edges because I overlooked it in memo -_-

exec per cube: 35.39 seconds, PB by 4 seconds!
memo per cube: 1:19.19, probably a PB too, idr by how much



Spoiler: video


----------



## FastCubeMaster (May 23, 2017)

Used my first commutator in a solve! It did results in a few seconds pause put I know that will cut down.

I could fairly comfortably use Commutators but for some reason just started using them today


----------



## TheCubester (May 23, 2017)

First 3BLD Success! 4:17!!!!


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 23, 2017)

PB Ao12, at last! 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-23
*avg of 12: 1:34.74*



Spoiler: Scrambles



Time List:
1. 1:46.35 U R2 D B2 D B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 B' R2 U F2 D' U2 L B' F' R2 D2 
2. (1:51.24) D B' L2 F' R2 B U2 F L2 F' D2 R2 D' B2 F' R F2 D U2 L' R Fw' 
3. 1:21.01 U2 F' U2 F L2 D2 F2 R2 F' D2 F' L' B R' B' F R U' R2 F2 Uw 
4. 1:24.63 L' F L2 R2 F U2 L2 F' D2 F2 R2 B D L R' U2 B2 L' B2 F Rw Uw2 
5. (1:14.41) L2 B2 D R2 U' B2 L2 B2 D F2 L' F R' B2 U' F' D' F U2 Rw Uw2 
6. 1:29.15 F' U L' F' B D' L D' L U2 L2 U R2 U F2 D R2 U2 F2 U Rw Uw2 
7. 1:37.91 D2 U2 B U2 B' U2 R2 D2 U2 F2 R2 D F' D' L' F' U R2 F' L' Rw' Uw2 
8. 1:46.23 R2 U2 L2 D F2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 U B L D' L2 D L2 R' F R2 B Fw' Uw' 
9. 1:43.98 R2 U2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F L2 F2 U2 F U L R' F2 D B' R2 D2 U2 B Fw' Uw2 
10. 1:47.83 B' F2 D F2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 B2 D R' B' R2 D' R' B' F2 R2 Rw Uw' 
11. 1:31.36 D2 L2 B' U2 R2 B L2 B R2 D2 B' R' D' F' L B2 F2 D' R' B2 Uw' 
12. 1:18.94+ U L2 U' R2 U F2 U' B2 U L2 B2 L' D R' U B' L2 D2 F L2 U Uw2


----------



## sigalig (May 23, 2017)

TheCubester said:


> First 3BLD Success! 4:17!!!!



Dude, nice! That's super fast for a first success if you ask me. I think my first was around 12-14 minutes


----------



## sqAree (May 23, 2017)

sigalig said:


> Dude, nice! That's super fast for a first success if you ask me. I think my first was around 12-14 minutes



Haha mine was between 40 and 50 minutes. xD
Unlike most people I did no practice before though, only learned the theory of my method and went for it.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (May 24, 2017)

sigalig said:


> Dude, nice! That's super fast for a first success if you ask me. I think my first was around 12-14 minutes


Hah
Mine was almost definitely 12-14 minutes too.

I don't know about you or TheCubester, but I started out memoing corners first and solving them first (really bad). And also my technique was just random words, audio I guess. I think that's why people start at wildly different times; their technique


----------



## Carl La Hood (May 24, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Hah
> Mine was almost definitely 12-14 minutes too.
> 
> I don't know about you or TheCubester, but I started out memoing corners first and solving them first (really bad). And also my technique was just random words, audio I guess. I think that's why people start at wildly different times; their technique


Yeah I did a similar thing. I learnt OP corners and then practiced like 10 solves only doing corners lol. Then I learnt M2 edges and from there I switched to doing both and edges first.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (May 24, 2017)

Carl La Hood said:


> Yeah I did a similar thing. I learnt OP corners and then practiced like 10 solves only doing corners lol. Then I learnt M2 edges and from there I switched to doing both and edges first.


Nice

So what's your PBs and what are you averaging in BLD right now?


----------



## Carl La Hood (May 24, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Nice
> 
> So what's your PBs and what are you averaging in BLD right now?


My pb is 2:02 and I average around 3 mins. I could probably do better but I need to practice more and learn some more advanced methods lol. I have been taking up a lot of my blind practice on multi and 4bld. Mainly improving memo for multi and 4bld, I should probably practice speed more lol.


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (May 25, 2017)

knocked another minute off my 5BLD PB 

15:45.57 [6:33.26] U2 L' Lw' Uw' Rw2 B D U' Rw2 F' D Dw2 Fw Rw' R2 B' Bw2 R' Uw2 Rw' Uw2 R D2 Fw L2 R B2 Lw' Rw2 D2 Dw2 Fw D' U2 Bw' F' Lw' Fw2 Dw' Uw' U2 Fw2 R2 Uw Bw2 Rw' D' Dw2 U2 R2 Uw Rw' B D Dw2 R' F U2 Fw2 Rw

Insanely good scramble though


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 25, 2017)

40/42 in 1:01:36, or 36/42 in 1:00:00, which is actually PB lol. Messed up the parity memo method on the 3bld and lost about 1:30 fixing it.

Also 3bld mo3 PB, first pure sub-30
mean of 3: 28.61

Time List:
1. 28.11 R D2 L' F2 B' R2 F2 D L' U2 B2 D2 R F2 D2 B2 U2 F2 R D Rw Uw' 
2. 27.97 L R2 B2 F2 R' U2 R B2 U2 F D' L B2 L' D F Uw' 
3. 29.74 B2 F' L2 F L2 D2 F2 L2 F R2 B' L B' D' B2 U L B2 D F R Fw Uw


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 25, 2017)

3BLD PB Ao5 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-25
avg of 5: *1:24.36*

Time List:
1. 1:22.04 U2 F D' B' L2 U' D2 L F2 B' L2 B' L2 U2 B' D2 B U2 D2 R Uw 
2. (2:13.86) L2 B2 D2 L R2 B2 R' D2 R B2 D2 F U R2 B' L' B R' F' U' B' Fw Uw' 
3. 1:17.25 D B2 U' R2 U L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U B' R' U' L' U B2 U' R D U Fw Uw' 
4. (1:08.12+) D' L2 F2 U' L2 D F2 R2 U2 L2 U' R D' B U F' D2 B' U' F2 Uw 
5. 1:33.79 F2 D U2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U R2 F2 B' U2 L' F2 D L B2 F L' R' Uw2


----------



## Underwatercuber (May 25, 2017)

3bld pb single (even though all my dnfs that are close are way faster)
2:32.38
Memo- 1:16.xx
Execution- 1:16.xx
My memo is finally getting faster than my execution.


----------



## sigalig (May 26, 2017)

Literally the try before this, got a 9:30 DNF by 3 wings and threw it in the blindfold failures thread lol.

9:23 5BLD PB, coming from a previous PB of 11:23 :O






EDIT: scramble
Uw' B' Dw Rw2 B Dw Lw' U R2 Fw' R2 F2 Uw2 Lw D2 U2 F2 D' Rw U2 R2 B' R Fw2 D2 R2 Dw' Lw D R2 F2 R' U' Bw R D' U2 B F2 L2 Uw' Lw2 Fw' F L R' B U2 Fw2 Bw R2 Dw L U L U' D' Fw' B Rw'


----------



## kake123 (May 26, 2017)

Long overdue 4BLD PB mo3, used very little audio memo (so I am quite surprised that I'm the same speed but more accurate)



Spoiler: Scrambles from plusTimer



Number of Solves: 3
Mean: *5:43.701*
Best: 5:12.183
Worst: 6:24.326
Average: 5:34.595

1. (5:12.183)
26/05/2017 13:17:30
R' D2 L' B2 L D2 L2 U2 B2 D2 L F' R U2 R2 U' L' U2 F' R Fw2 Rw2 R B' L' D2 Rw2 Fw2 L' F2 U2 L' Uw' D R' B Uw' Rw B L2 Fw' U' Fw2 F2 z y2

2. 5:34.595
26/05/2017 13:34:08
D2 F2 R2 D2 F D2 B' U2 F2 U' F' R' L' F' R2 L2 D L' D' B2 Uw2 F D2 Rw2 B' Rw2 U Rw2 U L2 D' Rw' B' Rw2 U F' Uw2 Rw' L2 F' Fw U2 Fw Rw z' y'

3. (6:24.326)
26/05/2017 13:35:59
B U2 B D2 B2 U2 F L2 B' U R2 F B2 D F' D R' F U L' Rw2 U F Rw2 B2 D B' D' Fw2 F2 Uw2 Fw2 U' Rw' U2 L' D' Rw2 F2 Fw' R' Uw' D' Rw' Uw2 z' y'


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 26, 2017)

PB Ao5 again 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-26
avg of 5: *1:23.94*

Time List:
1. 1:26.56[38.42] U2 F2 U2 B' U2 R2 F' L2 F' U2 F2 U L2 D F' L' D B2 R F' D2 Rw' Uw2

2. (1:20.72[25.91]) U L2 U2 B2 U L2 D L2 R2 U' B2 F U2 R U F D' R2 F' R2 B' Rw'

3. (1:32.43[26.90]) L' B2 F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 D' L' R B' R' U' R F2 U L Fw Uw'

4. 1:24.21[28.36] U' L2 D' F2 R2 D R2 U B2 U2 L2 R' B' R' B' R' B2 L' D F2 U' Rw

5. 1:21.02[30.12] L D L2 F' L B2 R' U' D' F2 R F2 R U2 D2 R2 B2 R U2 L Rw2 Uw

-

Also got a 5/6 5/6 Multi-Blind in 52:30.28 [43:18.31] at the BLD race thread.

Here's the (pretty bad, if you ask me) time-lapse:


----------



## BenBergen (May 27, 2017)

First 3Bld sub-40 

38.95 - B' L R2 U2 L B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 D2 U L' B' R D' U F L' F2 Fw Uw2 (10/6)


----------



## GenTheThief (May 27, 2017)

Cotton modded all twelve of my Warrior Ws. Took something like 4 and a half hours. Didn't feel like it though.
The cubes are still kinda loud, but the pitch of their clacking is noticeably lower.

Hopefully when I do an MBLD attempt on a plane in two weeks it'll be less irritating to everyone else.
Also got some nice earmuffs.


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (May 28, 2017)

26.77 3BLD PB single by 0.19 seconds.
R2 B' L2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F U2 D B2 F' L' R2 B' D2 B F2 Fw


Spoiler: Reconstruction



z' // memo
Corners:
x' U Rw2 D R' D' Rw2 U R U2 x
F' Rw U R' U' Rw F R
D' R' U R D R' U' R
U R' D R U R' D' R U2
Edges:
M2 Uw' M' Uw2 M' Uw' M2
L2 E' L' U L E L' U' L'
y' M' U M D2 M' U' M D2 y
x' M2 U' L' U M2 U' L U x


----------



## Carl La Hood (May 28, 2017)

Truly excellent pyra bld sesh



Spoiler: DNF city



Time List:
1. DNF(28.50) R' L' U B R B L' R' l r b 
2. DNF(22.18) U L' U B U' L R' L' R 
3. DNF(46.53) B' R L' U' B U R' B' l b' u' 
4. DNF(32.05) L R U' R' L U R U r' b 
5. DNF(16.73) L B' L U' B' R L' U' l' r b u' 
6. DNF(26.22) U' L U' B' L' U B' L l' r' b' 
7. DNF(20.40) U R B L' U R' B L l' r' b 
8. DNF(14.69) U L U' L' R L' U' L' r' b' 
9. DNF(21.76) R' L' U' L' R U' R' L' l r' b' u 
10. DNF(19.81) U' R U' L' R' B' L B r' b u' 
11. DNF(45.22) R L B' R' L' R' U' B l 
12. DNF(21.41) L' B U L B' U' L R' B l r' u 
13. DNF(59.28) B R L' B' U R' B U' l b u' 
14. DNF(32.81) U R B U L' U' R B b u' 
15. DNF(16.77) B U L' B R' L' R' U' r' b u 
16. 29.11 R U' B L B L' B L l' r b u' 
17. DNF(25.36) R L R U' L' B' R' U' l u 
18. DNF(36.69) L' R' U L' B U L' B l' r' b' 
19. 29.38+ U R L U' R B R L l' r b u' 
20. DNF(20.70) U L' R' B L' R L U' B l' u' 
21. DNF(15.06) U' L' R U B' R' L' B l' r b' u 
22. DNF(26.46) U B R' B' L U R' L l' r' b 
23. DNF(22.11) U' L U' B' L U' R' B' R' l' b u' 
24. DNF(12.84) U L R' L U' L R' U L' l' r' b u' 
25. DNF(22.37) L' B' R U L B' L' R l r b' u 
26. DNF(35.55) U R' B U B' L U' R u 
27. DNF(26.31) R B U' L B' L' R' U' l' 
28. DNF(44.27) U R' L R' U' B R U' l' b u


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (May 28, 2017)

3BLD mo3 PB 32.64 with 26.80 single!
1. 36.07 B' U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 D' F2 R2 B' R' F' D' B R2 B' F2 L' Uw
2. 35.03 B' R2 U2 L2 D' L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U' L' F' L2 B F2 R' U L D' Rw
3. 26.80 B2 F2 D' R2 B2 F2 U' F2 D' B2 R B2 F' L R2 F R' U2 L' R2 Fw' Uw2
That single is the second 26-second solve today, 3rd 26-second solve ever and 6th sub-30.
I will get sub-30 mo3 in June.

Also, I occasionally caught it on cam(wanted to record ao12.)


Spoiler: Video


----------



## Jacck (May 28, 2017)

Again something different:
Kilominx blind onehanded: 12:15 [5:25]


Spoiler: video


----------



## BenBergen (May 29, 2017)

Broke some more 3Bld PBs today. 36.52 single and 50.10 average of 5.



Spoiler: Videos















I've been improving really fast recently, in the last eight days my 3Bld PBs have dropped from:
Ao12 - 1:11.66 to 1:03.82
Ao5 - 1:00.36 to 50.10
Single - 42.92 to 36.52

it's nice compared to my usual slog of shaving down 3Bld times second by second.


----------



## mark49152 (May 29, 2017)

BenBergen said:


> I've been improving really fast recently,


Impressive improvement. How have you been practising?


----------



## Riddler97 (May 29, 2017)

3BLD PB
52.35 [18.27]

R D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 R' B2 R2 B' U B' U2 L2 R2 B F2 L B (from BLD race thread)


----------



## BenBergen (May 29, 2017)

mark49152 said:


> Impressive improvement. How have you been practising?


Thank you! I actually haven't been doing very much deliberate practice recently. About a month ago I finished learning 3-style corners as well as some edge flipping algs and a few edge commutators. I think most of my improvement has come from doing lots of solves and becoming more comfortable executing my commutators without pausing or hesitation. 
I have done a bit of work with my memo though. One excersize I've tried is setting a timer to 18 seconds, memorizing the cube, then after 18 seconds pulling down my blindfold and trying to solve the cube regardless of if I have finished memorizing yet. This helps me me get into the mentality of rushing my memo to be as fast as possible.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 29, 2017)

3BLD Ao5 PB! 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-29
avg of 5: *1:23.77*

Time List:
1. 1:21.02 [30.12] L D L2 F' L B2 R' U' D' F2 R F2 R U2 D2 R2 B2 R U2 L Rw2 Uw 

2. 1:31.97 [40.36] B2 D2 R F2 U2 F2 L R2 U2 R2 B L D2 U' B' L2 B' D' U' Rw 

3. (DNF(1:53.15) [51.20]) F2 D' U R2 D B2 D F2 L2 F2 U' B R' F R U' L' R' U R' D 

4. 1:18.30 [32.15] F U' R2 U' L2 R2 U B2 D2 F2 U' R2 L U' B' R2 B2 L B2 R' B2 Fw Uw2 

5. (1:13.91 [30.93]) F2 L D2 B2 D2 R D2 B2 R U2 L' D F' U2 B2 D' B2 L2 B F2 Fw Uw2


----------



## Daniel Lin (May 29, 2017)

practicing floating buffers, did this solve using DB and URB 

30.27 D' F2 U B2 F2 L2 U2 B2 F2 U L2 F' R U F' L2 D' R' U R' U2 

[RM U R':[E', R2]]
[L' D' L D, M']
[B:[R2, E]]
[U R2 U', M]
[M' U:[M', U2]]
[U:[R' D' R, U]]
[D R' UD:[R D' R', U2]]
[R D R', U2]
[R U':[D', R' U R]]
z R' D' R2 D R2 U R' D' R U' R U R' D R U' R


----------



## kake123 (May 30, 2017)

57.565s 3BLD PB avg12


Spoiler: Scrambles from plusTimer



3x3-BLD

Number of Solves: 15
Mean: DNF
Best: 44.615
Worst: DNF
Average: 58.058
Current Ao12: 58.114
Best Ao12: 57.565
Current Ao5: 57.521
Best Ao5: 56.493

1. 1:05.085
30/05/2017 15:38:30
F2 U' L2 D R2 D B2 R2 F2 L2 U2 L U R2 U F L2 B U' R' U2 Fw Uw'

2. 52.462
30/05/2017 15:40:16
L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L' B2 F2 U R F L2 D' L D U' B' D2 Fw Uw'

3. 56.072
30/05/2017 15:42:39
B' L2 B F2 U2 F L2 B' L2 F2 D U' L' F R U L F' D B' L2 Fw Uw

4. 1:01.436
30/05/2017 15:44:07
B U2 F2 D2 B R2 F U2 B R D R2 F U L' D' R2 B L' F U2 Fw

5. 58.602
30/05/2017 15:46:12
L' U2 B2 F2 R' F2 R2 U2 L B L' D2 B' F2 L' U2 F D B2 Uw2

6. 1:03.595
30/05/2017 15:48:24
F2 R2 U B2 L2 D2 U' R2 F2 R D2 F D L U' B D2 L B U' B' Uw2

7. (44.615)
30/05/2017 15:50:18
L' R' D2 U2 R D2 L R' U2 F D' F2 L2 R2 F' D' U' R2 B2 Uw2

8. 1:03.703
30/05/2017 15:52:08
U2 L2 B2 U R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' F' D' B' R D L B F2 L2 B D Rw' Uw

9. 50.304
30/05/2017 15:54:30
L U2 F2 R B2 L B2 U2 R' D2 B' D L' D F' U B2 D L R Fw Uw2

10. 58.755
30/05/2017 15:56:07
F' D2 U2 R2 D F' L' F' D L' D' U B2 D' U' Rw' Uw'

11. (DNF (46.099)) (*Actually not a dnf, not entirely sure if one of my hands touching the stackmat caused the timer to stop early*) (*I already double checked the speed, and it is very likely not a dnf, but decide to keep it this way because I don't want to worry about this at the back of my mind*)
30/05/2017 15:58:10
B' R2 B' U2 F2 L2 U2 L2 F L2 F' U R2 B L R2 B' D' L2 D' Rw2

12. 58.545
30/05/2017 16:00:07
B2 F2 U2 F2 R' U2 L' U2 R B' F2 U B L2 U B U2 L2 U' R Fw Uw2

13. 52.181
30/05/2017 16:14:01
L2 B2 R B2 R B2 F2 R' U B' D' L F D' R' F' R D2 U' Rw' Uw'

14. 59.337
30/05/2017 16:16:17
B2 D F2 R2 F2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 D' B U L2 B' D U R' B U R' Fw' Uw'

15. 54.683
30/05/2017 16:18:33
U2 R2 B2 D' B2 U' F R2 U B D2 B D R' D R B U' Rw' Uw


----------



## sigalig (May 30, 2017)

Got one of those PBs just now where you kinda blow your own mind. I got my first sub-4 4BLD earlier today, a 3:50.83, and my PB before that was 4:04.xy.

Just now I got a 3:32.90[1:41.36]...........
Scramble was a bit lucky for centers but nothing crazy. I just had really good think ahead and full center comms and almost full wing comms 

L2 D' F' Uw' L' D B Uw' U2 D2 Rw' L' D2 R Rw B2 L2 Uw U2 B' F2 D2 R2 L' D F2 D R D' B2 R2 Fw' U' Rw F2 D2 B' F2 U' Rw

I scrambled in my orientation (orange front yellow top), z rotation gives 8 corner targets, 15 center targets and 24 wing targets.


----------



## porkynator (May 30, 2017)

PB Avg5: 24.72

1. (DNF(30.34)) B' D2 B2 D2 L' B2 L F2 U2 L' F D2 F' U' L' U2 F L' Rw2 Uw
2. (22.31) R2 F' U2 F' D2 U2 F L2 R2 U2 F L' U F' R U2 R F' R2 B2 R' Fw' Uw'
3. 25.87 L2 U' D B L B' L2 F' U2 R' U2 F2 R U2 F2 L2 F2 D2 R' Uw2
4. 24.92 U B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D R2 U2 F' R' F D2 U' F U' L F2 L2 Fw' Uw
5. 23.36 U R L2 U2 F2 U' F L' F' L2 U2 F R2 B R2 U2 F B Uw2


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (May 30, 2017)

I did very accurate 12 3bld solves and got ao12(PB i think): 46.19
Good considering they were safe.
1. (32.52) F R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 B' F2 D2 B2 L U L U2 L' R2 D' F2 L D' Rw' 
2. 39.63 L U D2 L U2 R F B L' F U' B2 U L2 U2 F2 B2 D' L2 B2 U2 Rw2 Uw 
3. 44.20 F2 D R2 D' B2 U B2 F2 R2 D' F2 B' L D' B2 F' U' B D' L U2 Rw 
4. 1:04.63 B R F U2 D B U' R' D' B D2 L' B2 D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 R' F2 Fw' Uw' 
5. 44.97 R2 F2 R U2 L U2 R' D2 L' D2 U B F' U' B2 R B2 D2 R2 B' Rw' Uw 
6. 50.76 D2 R2 F2 U2 B D2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F L B L' R D R' U L U2 R Fw' 
7. 43.77 B2 R2 D2 F2 D2 U2 L2 B L' R F2 D U' L' F' D R F2 Fw Uw' 
8. 40.99 B2 D2 U2 R2 B2 L B2 L' B2 R B2 U F U B D2 L' D2 U F' Fw Uw 
9. 41.60 U' L' U L F' R U L F D R2 D F2 D' L2 D F2 U2 Rw' Uw2 
10. (DNF(41.39)) R2 B2 L' D2 L2 U2 R2 B2 L' D2 B2 D' F L2 F' L B R F D' Rw' Uw' 
11. 47.66 F' U R2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 U' R2 F2 R F' R B2 D2 R' B' U' L F' Fw Uw 
12. 43.62 D2 L2 R2 D' R2 D L2 F2 U' F L' D R' F D F D' U2 L'


----------



## Riddler97 (May 30, 2017)

4BLD - 5:18.06 [2:16]

Time isn't anything too special, but this is my first success using centre comms.


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (May 30, 2017)

Not PB, but 3rd sub-7 5BLD and best on cam: 6:44.85 [3:11]
1 second more than my PB(6:43). Also the worst memo for sub-7 solve(I got 3:00 and 2:48), the execution is fine.


Spoiler: Video


----------



## Meneghetti (May 30, 2017)

My second best mo3, I think! 0.21 off PB


----------



## YouCubing (May 30, 2017)

3BLD PB mo3 and avg5
1:02.55, (DNF), 55.24, 49.68, (48.13) = 55.82
last 3 solves make a 51.02 mean which is sub-my official single


----------



## sigalig (May 30, 2017)

4:21.37 4BLD mo3 and ao5 
Haven't had a successful mo3 or ao5 for like 4 months, previous PBs were both 7:01.68.
I think I may average sub-4 now...I got 3 sub-4 singles in a row and the last two solves in these averages were really safe.



Spoiler: times and scrambles



avg of 5: 4:21.37

Time List:
1. (3:32.90) L2 D' F' Uw' L' D B Uw' U2 D2 Rw' L' D2 R Rw B2 L2 Uw U2 B' F2 D2 R2 L' D F2 D R D' B2 R2 Fw' U' Rw F2 D2 B' F2 U' Rw
2. (DNF(4:46.70)[3 centers]) L2 Rw Fw2 R' Rw2 D Uw Fw Rw' D R D B' Uw' U Rw' F Rw2 B Uw2 F D' R Rw2 D L Uw2 R L' U' F' R2 Rw U' Fw2 F D2 Rw' L2 B
3. 3:48.86 F R2 U2 Uw D L U' L2 Uw' Rw F2 L' F2 L Fw' D' L2 Rw Uw' R2 B' R B' D2 B F2 U Uw B L' R Fw L' Uw L' B2 Uw Fw Rw2 F2
4. 4:37.12 L2 Rw' D2 L R2 D2 L2 R Fw Uw' Fw Rw2 D' B2 F' Uw' L Rw R F2 Uw2 R2 L F2 Uw B Rw' F R' L F2 Uw2 F Rw2 U' D' L Rw' F Uw2
5. 4:38.13 R2 B2 L R' Uw2 F' L' D L U F2 Rw2 R2 L' B' Fw2 Rw R' L2 F D L Fw2 L2 Uw2 R Fw' Uw' B2 Fw L2 R D2 F' U R' L B' L2 Rw



EDIT: Idk what the hell has happened in the last two days but I somehow got 10 times more accurate and dropped a minute off of my 4bld average lol. Just beat that 4BLD mo3, and I have 7 successes in a row right now. 3 more successes in a row and I'll have my first 4BLD ao12 



Spoiler: 4:09 4bld mo3



mean of 3: 4:09.88

Time List:
1. 4:13.53 D2 Rw' D' Fw2 L R B' D' U Uw' R' Uw2 Rw F' Fw2 L2 B2 Rw D2 Uw F2 Uw2 Fw2 L2 Rw' B' Fw' Rw2 L' Uw U L' Rw' D2 Fw' F B R B' L2 
2. 4:39.21 R2 Uw D2 L B' R D2 Fw' B' L2 Uw D2 R Fw2 F2 Uw2 D2 Rw' F2 B Rw2 U' R U F Rw2 B' L' R' U Fw2 U' B Rw U' R' F D2 Rw B2 
3. 3:36.89 D' L Rw' U2 B' L' B2 F' R' Uw' Rw' L U' Uw Fw2 U R U' Fw' D' F' Uw2 F2 Fw' Uw2 F Uw B' U Rw R B2 L2 F Rw2 F R L F' B2


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (May 31, 2017)

4BLD ao5 3:55.00 and mo3 3:43.14
1. 3:44.11[1:28.86]
2. (3:08.55[1:11.30])
3. 4:38.22[1:34.12]
4. 3:22.67[1:13.83]
5. (DNF(4:05.86))
Also 3:08 is a PB by 2 seconds.
I am very inconsistent and have a lot of slow solves, such as #3 and #5, so I think it can be easily improved.


----------



## sigalig (Jun 1, 2017)

29/33 multibld in 1:01:50.10. 1:13.13 memo per cube and 39.29 exec per cube.
Spent a whole minute trying to recall a corner pair on one cube and recalled it incorrectly, and also forgot corners on a cube and picked it up later in the wrong orientation. Wasted over two minutes on these two cubes combined, so sub-hour is definitely doable already.



Spoiler: video


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Jun 1, 2017)

Megaminx Blind UWR!

15:17.36 [7:42.00]


----------



## kake123 (Jun 1, 2017)

*4min 37.071s* 4BLD PB 


Spoiler: Scramble from plusTimer



2. (4:37.071)
01/06/2017 18:55:33
F' L R F2 U2 B2 U' L U2 L2 U B2 D2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U Rw2 B' U2 F Rw2 U' B' F Uw2 D' F' Uw2 Rw' B' L U' F' L Fw' Rw' D2 Fw' R D Fw2 x y2


----------



## Philip Meyer (Jun 1, 2017)

finally finished a 3BLD solve today, feels soo good to take off the blindfold and see a solved cube.


----------



## sigalig (Jun 1, 2017)

3BLD PB single, mo3 and ao12 all within a few solves 

26.80 single, 35.08 mo3, 39.80 ao12 (first sub-40 wooo)



Spoiler: 39.80 ao12 times and scrambles + 26.80 reconstruction



https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=z2_y_..._F-_R2__//_UBL&#45;DBR
//_93_moves,_5.71_TPS

Solves 8-10 are the 35.08 mo3

1. 36.01 R2 F2 R2 L' B U R F L B' F2 D B2 R2 U2 F2 U' R2 B2 Rw Uw'
2. 40.95 R' U2 B2 U2 F2 L D2 L D2 B2 U' R U B' L D2 B2 D' R F Fw Uw
3. 41.22 B' L2 F D B' D2 L F' L U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U2 L' Rw2
4. 39.61 L2 F' R' L F R' L' D' U2 L2 B R2 F' B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D' Fw' Uw2
5. 35.96 U2 B' L B' D' B D2 F U2 D2 R L2 D2 L F2 R' D2 L' B2 D Rw2 Uw2
6. 42.70 L' D2 L2 U2 L' B2 R' B2 F2 R F2 B L2 B U' R2 D' F L R2 F' Rw2
7. (43.82) D' B2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 D' R2 F R F2 U' B' U2 B2 D L' Rw' Uw
8. (26.80) F R D2 L' D2 L' F2 L' R F2 U' B R F D2 U F2 U L Fw Uw'
9. 40.46 L2 D' L2 B2 U' R2 D2 F2 D L2 F D2 L F2 U2 B2 D B F U' Rw2 Uw
10. 37.95 U2 R2 D' F2 D2 U L2 U2 L2 F2 L U' B' R' U' L' R2 D B2 U2 Fw' Uw
11. 40.46 D2 R' B2 D2 U2 L B2 R' U B' L2 R' F U' R2 F' U' R' Rw' Uw2
12. 42.68 F2 L2 B2 L2 D' U2 L2 F2 D B2 L D R' U B L2 F' R' B2 F Fw' Uw2


----------



## porkynator (Jun 2, 2017)

Yes!
19.28 D' R' L' U2 D B' R' D' R2 U2 B2 R L2 F2 U2 R F2 U2 L2 Uw'


Spoiler



y
[x: U R2 U', L']
[D' R2: U2, R' D R]
[R2: D', R U2 R']

[R' U' R': S, R2]
[x': E', L' U' L]
[L' U': M', U2]
[L' U2 L': E, R2]
[U: L E' L', U]


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jun 2, 2017)

When the caffeine kicks in and you are become one with the universe, PBs come a-raining:

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-2
mean of 3: 1:10.31



Spoiler: Time List



Time List:
1. 1:13.23[29.38] L2 D' L2 U F2 D L2 U' F2 U' L2 R' F R2 B L' D' F2 L B2 D2 Fw
2. 1:05.95[24.56] R2 B2 F2 U' F2 D2 U B2 D' B2 R2 B D2 R2 D2 U' R U L R' U' Rw Uw'
3. 1:11.75[23.38] U L' U R' F' L B' D' R2 F2 B2 D2 L' F2 L' B2 R2 F2 R' U Fw' Uw



Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-2
mean of 3: 1:10.31


Spoiler: Time List



Time List:
1. 1:13.23[29.38] L2 D' L2 U F2 D L2 U' F2 U' L2 R' F R2 B L' D' F2 L B2 D2 Fw
2. 1:05.95[24.56] R2 B2 F2 U' F2 D2 U B2 D' B2 R2 B D2 R2 D2 U' R U L R' U' Rw Uw'
3. 1:11.75[23.38] U L' U R' F' L B' D' R2 F2 B2 D2 L' F2 L' B2 R2 F2 R' U Fw' Uw


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Jun 2, 2017)

Holy ****, I just got 5:46.01[2:31.79] 5BLD PB by 57 seconds!!!!!
And I didn't even rush during the execution(BTW I still don't know 3-style)! I can't believe that. My brain works good today.
1 month ago my PB was 9:30 .



Spoiler: Video + AWESOME reaction










Sub-5 by the end of the summer, I promise!


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jun 2, 2017)

GJ! That was some really intense memo! 

What do you execute with? M2/r2/U2/OP?


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Jun 2, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> GJ! That was some really intense memo!
> 
> What do you execute with? M2/r2/U2/OP?


Thanks! I improvise with commutators(I didn't learn them, I just understood how they work). That's why I have a lot of unoptimal and slow algorithms. I will start learning optimal algs right now, this is necessary for sub-5


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Jun 2, 2017)

Obviously the memo was fast because I was practicing Memory sports for 1.5 hours before this 5BLD attempt.


----------



## Jacck (Jun 2, 2017)

Great!
And the 1:06:22.70 on the screen was a 8bld-DNF or "just" a 7bld-DNF?


----------



## Jacck (Jun 2, 2017)

And some news from Kilominx blind:
Yesterday evening:
5:05,02 [2:40], pb (and UWR?) by 12s


Spoiler: video










And today in a row:
5:45,56 [3:10] 20+1
6:08,65 [3:40] 18+1
5:10,81 [2:40] 18+2 = Mo3: 5:41,67
DNF
and on more for an Ao5? OK:
4:37,66 [2:25] 18 


Spoiler: video










finally sub5


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Jun 2, 2017)

Jacck said:


> Great!
> And the 1:06:22.70 on the screen was a 8bld-DNF or "just" a 7bld-DNF?


Thanks! That was an MBLD fail.


----------



## YouCubing (Jun 2, 2017)

i improved my 4BLD success rate to 1 in 3 and i have a competition tomorrow so hopefully i can keep that up


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jun 2, 2017)

3BLD PB Ao12! 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-2
avg of 12: 1:29.07



Spoiler: Dead dove, do not open



Time List:
1. 1:31.01[35.47] U2 L2 D' R2 U2 F2 D L2 U L2 B2 R F R D L' B R' F' R' D2 Rw2 Uw2 
2. 1:13.23[29.38] L2 D' L2 U F2 D L2 U' F2 U' L2 R' F R2 B L' D' F2 L B2 D2 Fw 
3. (1:05.95[24.56]) R2 B2 F2 U' F2 D2 U B2 D' B2 R2 B D2 R2 D2 U' R U L R' U' Rw Uw' 
4. 1:11.75[23.38] U L' U R' F' L B' D' R2 F2 B2 D2 L' F2 L' B2 R2 F2 R' U Fw' Uw 
5. 1:16.88[26.93] U' R2 D R2 B2 F2 U' F2 U R2 L' B2 U2 L F' L' D' R F R2 Rw' Uw2 
6. 1:55.68[56.01] B2 L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D R2 U' L2 U2 B D2 U' L U R B2 D2 B2 Rw Uw2 
7. 1:50.64[1:00.04] F' D2 L2 F D2 B L2 F2 U2 R2 U2 D' B' F L R' F2 D2 U B2 F2 Fw' Uw 
8. 1:19.67[28.12] D' R2 U L2 U2 B2 D F2 L2 U F2 L' F' U2 F D' L2 D2 L' R U2 Rw2 Uw2 
9. (DNF(1:39.18)[47.76]) R2 D F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 D' L2 U2 F2 R B' L' U' L D F' R D' L' Fw Uw' 
10. 1:34.24[33.53] R' D2 L2 R' B2 L B2 D2 F2 D2 R' D' L' B' R F R' F U2 F U' Rw' Uw' 
11. 1:43.39[53.40] F2 R2 F' U2 R2 F2 R2 B' D2 L2 U' L' D F' D' R2 B' U2 L2 Rw' 
12. 1:14.12[26.21] L U2 B2 D2 F2 R F2 R2 D2 F2 D2 B U B' F2 L B U2 F R' D'


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jun 2, 2017)

Gregory Alekseev said:


> Obviously the memo was fast because I was practicing Memory sports for 1.5 hours before this 5BLD attempt.



That's incredibly helpful, indeed. I've been procrastinating a lot on the subject, got to get back on the saddle.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 3, 2017)

Gregory Alekseev said:


> Obviously the memo was fast because I was practicing Memory sports for 1.5 hours before this 5BLD attempt.


I would love to know, what memory sports do you do to practice? Any specific programs?

E: Maybe I'll make a thread for this, I'm not sure how much variety of practice techniques there are.


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Jun 3, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> I would love to know, what memory sports do you do to practice? Any specific programs?
> 
> E: Maybe I'll make a thread for this, I'm not sure how much variety of practice techniques there are.


I use Memoriad simulator and Memory Leaque website. Firstly I memorize Images, then Numbers, then Words, then Cards, then Names. Then I repeat it until I get tired. Also after that I try to memorise as much numbers as I can without reviews.
EDIT: It would be cool if you make a thread for this.


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Jun 3, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> That's incredibly helpful, indeed. I've been procrastinating a lot on the subject, got to get back on the saddle.


Yes, they help a lot. But I am very lazy, if I practised them more I would have gotten this result 1-2 months ago.


----------



## kake123 (Jun 3, 2017)

Some good 4BLD times today (not in any order)


Spoiler: Scrambles from plusTimer



1. (*4:38.048*)
03/06/2017 12:32:22
R2 B' U' D R U2 L B U' R U L2 F2 L2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 R2 Fw2 L2 U' F' Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 U' B R2 B' D2 Rw B2 U R' B2 Rw Uw R2 B Rw Fw F2 L' x2 y'

4. *4:43.619*
03/06/2017 13:02:26
U' R F' U' R2 B2 R2 B' R' D' L' U2 L2 U2 B2 R D2 L' U2 D2 F2 Uw2 Fw2 R' U Fw2 D2 R Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 F2 R' L F L2 Fw' D2 B L Rw B Uw L2 U' Rw U y2


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Jun 3, 2017)

MegaBLD UWR:
12:33.52 [6:34.00]


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 4, 2017)

Sort of a fail but I haven't practiced MBLD since Wisconsin Winter a few months ago lol.

3/5 in 33:57.11 [26:25.18]

1, 2, 3, 4, 5[normal BLD]
123 all solved, 4 is missing like 5 corners, and 5 is missing 3 edges and 4 corners.

Really pleased with the time since it is literally 12 minutes faster than my previous attempt. I knew I had messed up on 5 after I did some combination of L' U' L U to set up UL, but I think I did it twice and then did L U L' U' to undo the first but I wasn't sure if I had or hadn't. Eh.
No idea what happened on cube 4.
E: Figured it out.
Corner Cycle is: Ubr Ldb Dfr Flu, Bdr Lfd Bdr [Parity]
I memoed and executed: Ubr Ldb Dlf Flu, Bdr Urf Bdr [Parity]
I think a different cycle-break-memo bled through, since I'm pretty sure I had Bdr Urf Bdr as a cycle break on one of my other cubes. I don't care enough to check right now though.

Still pretty happy with it.


----------



## T1_M0 (Jun 4, 2017)

Okay, I'm more than happy with my competition performance today. No 3bld dnf:s, and almost a 4bld mean too! Also my first 5bld success 

3BLD: 2:24.64, 1:23.38, 1:50.31
The first one was an ultra safe attempt, as I had dnf:ed a lot during the warm-up. The second one was really good for me, 5 seconds from my overall pb. I did review my memo for 5-10 seconds in the end, which I should get rid of. I had a hard memo in the last one and edge memoing took way too much time for me. But, I got a mean, and I'm very happy with that.

4BLD: 10:39, DNF, 9:09.43
My first 4bld attempt in a comp, and I succeeded right in the beginning. Also, the safe attempt was now done and I sped up my memoing. The second one went well until I forgot half of my wing memo when executing. But the last one was my overall pb which was maybe the greatest accomplishment for me.

5BLD: 30:53, DNS, DNS
There was a 45-minute combined time limit, so I had really no hope for doing more than 1 attempt. This was my 2nd attempt ever, but everything went well, I really succeeded!

MBLD: 9/11 59:47
That went kinda close, 13 seconds left. I had no idea I had spent so much time with the execution. Generally, I'm not too happy with this as I did stupid mistakes in the execution, but for my first comp attempt, that's good and kinda passed my goal. It set me NR3, it's a good place to continue.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jun 4, 2017)

5/5 Multi-Blind in 30:27.34 [22:53.48]

Too many outside distractions during memo, but I'm glad it all worked out.

Some of the letter pairs were terrible and I don't have good images for them yet (EH, AL, IF, KC, CZ) as well as waaaay too many flipped edges for my liking. Ended up visually memorizing them in one of the cubes, which surprisingly worked.

Reviewing just once after memorizing the first 4 cubes had a *dramatic* impact in the time. If I remember who suggested me this, I'll thank them formally because I absolutely loved it.

If I force myself to practice Multi more often, 10 cubes should be doable in a month or so.


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Jun 5, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> Some of the letter pairs were terrible and I don't have good images for them yet (EH, AL, IF, KC, CZ) as well as waaaay too many flipped edges for my liking. Ended up visually memorizing them in one of the cubes, which surprisingly worked.



For AL I use alien, IF I use the Eiffel Tower, and KC I use Kurt Cobain.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 5, 2017)

4/7 52:43.34[42:38.24]

Missed a D set up move ->4 corners+4 edges. Do a D and just 4 corners.
2 flipped edges
3corner cycle + 2twisted

Lol the only other time I've tried 7 cubes I got 1:20h. But I was going slow for accuracy. I wasn't able to sub-hour 6 cubes I think.

The time is the accomplishment here, not the points.
I'm going to try and sub-hour 9 cubes now.

I had a lot of reviews...
Memo 1 2
review 1 2
Memo 3 4
review 3 4, 1 2 3 4
Memo 5 6
review 5 6, 1 2 3 4 5 6
Memo 7

If I go like
memo 1 2 3 4
review 1 2 3 4
memo 5 6 7 8
review 5 6 7 8, 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 
memo 9
I think I can fit those 2 extra cubes in sub-hour.


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Jun 5, 2017)

Kilominx BLD in 4:14.80 [2:07.00] 
Pretty sure this is a UWR


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jun 5, 2017)

Killernerd24 said:


> For AL I use alien, IF I use the Eiffel Tower, and KC I use Kurt Cobain.



Thank you! Excellent suggestions that I'm adding to my list right now! They're very easy to picture and very intractable as well.

As a bonus, it has just occurred to me to use Xenomorph as a backup for XM as well. Nice.


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Jun 5, 2017)

Today in comp I got a 21:47 5bld success this means my official 5BLD time is now faster than my official 4BLD time

Side note I was two + centers off of getting a 17:34 5BLD success

Side Side note I also got a 1:18 3BLD in comp which is an overall pb for me

Side Side Side note I went 6/6 across two rounds of 3BLD for a total of 2 means (2:06 and 1:47)


----------



## T1_M0 (Jun 5, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> 5/5 Multi-Blind in 30:27.34 [22:53.48]
> 
> Too many outside distractions during memo, but I'm glad it all worked out.
> 
> ...


EH: Eh...
IF: if
CZ: Czech Republic


----------



## Riddler97 (Jun 5, 2017)

BLD results from Crawley this weekend...

3BLD: 1:09.97, 1:08.30, 1:37.37 - 1:18.55 mean
4BLD: 5:00.95
MBLD: 14/15 48:16

All PBs, all podiums


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 5, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> 5/5 Multi-Blind in 30:27.34 [22:53.48]
> 
> Too many outside distractions during memo, but I'm glad it all worked out.
> 
> ...


I don't use Z so I wouldn't know CZ 
EH- Canadian (steroitipically say eh and sorry a lot lol)
AL- aluminum can
IF- infection (but I do like Eiffel Tower so I might use that now)
KC- KFC or Kit Clement


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jun 5, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> I don't use Z so I wouldn't know CZ
> EH- Canadian (steroitipically say eh and sorry a lot lol)
> AL- aluminum can
> IF- infection (but I do like Eiffel Tower so I might use that now)
> KC- KFC or Kit Clement



Ha, funny you should say that because I actually pictured a Canadian friend of mine for EH 

I settled on Alien for AL and Kurt Cobain for KC. For IF, Eiffel Tower seems like a very good option so I might use it.


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Jun 5, 2017)

4BLD in 2:48.07 [1:07]
u2 D U R2 F' r u' f2 U2 D' L F f2 B R2 L' F2 U2 u' L2 r D B2 L u U F' B2 r' U' r' B2 u2 F2 u' D' R F2 L2 F
Splits:
Memo wings: 0:24 - ok
Review wings: 0:26 - bad
Memo centers: 0:13 - nice
Memo and exec corners: 0:13 - nice
Execute centers: 0:44 - awful, because of pauses
Execute wings: 0:48 - ok


Spoiler: Video


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Jun 5, 2017)

I done did a 3BLD!
It only took 15 minutes or so  (I wasn't timing it, but I did look at the clock before and after the solve.)

I'm using Old Pochmann for edges and corners. After a few more successes (basically after I get the hang of it,) I'm switching to M2.

Edges: AX DeaL SaP ViN, EC UR C (EC= extra credit, easy to remember; UR is the abbreviation for "your" that people tend to use.)

Parity

Corners: BoP CaL TIcK (California on a piñata! With clocks inside instead of candy!)


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jun 5, 2017)

GJ! It gets only better from now on. The first solve is an unforgettable thrill! 

Let me know if you have any questions regarding M2. Paired with OP Corners it makes for a very strong method overall.




TheSilverBeluga said:


> I done did a 3BLD!
> It only took 15 minutes or so  (I wasn't timing it, but I did look at the clock before and after the solve.)
> 
> I'm using Old Pochmann for edges and corners. After a few more successes (basically after I get the hang of it,) I'm switching to M2.
> ...


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Jun 5, 2017)

TheSilverBeluga said:


> I done did a 3BLD!
> It only took 15 minutes or so  (I wasn't timing it, but I did look at the clock before and after the solve.)
> 
> I'm using Old Pochmann for edges and corners. After a few more successes (basically after I get the hang of it,) I'm switching to M2.
> ...


Good job! Also you should think about Turbo, another great method. Personally I like it more than M2. Try both of them and use the one that you like.


----------



## Meneghetti (Jun 6, 2017)

3BLD PB!
Mean of 3: 24.340 (σ = 0.90)


Spoiler



1. 24.669 B D2 B R2 F D2 U2 B2 R2 F’ L U B2 D2 L’ F D’ B’ R’ U’ B2 
2. 23.317 U B2 R U D’ F2 B’ L2 F L U2 B2 U’ B2 R2 U’ D2 L2 U’ 
3. 25.033 F2 R2 D F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U’ R2 D R B’ L2 F L U’ F’ L’ U2 F2

(10”/6), (10/8), (12/8)

I'm not sure if I should count this as PB, because I have a 24.50 mo3 where I used random orientation and box... and in this new one I didn't care about that at all


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Jun 6, 2017)

3BLD single 24.92 with 2.97 TPS


Spoiler: Reconstruction



1. 24.92 B2 D R2 L B2 D2 B R2 U D2 F L2 B' R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 D' Fw' Uw2
x2 z' //memo
Corners(UBL):
D R U2 R' D R U2 R' D2
R U R D R' U' R D' R2
L D2 L' U' L D2 L' U
Edges(UF):
R U' Rw U R' U' M U R U' R' U R'
U D' L U' M' U L' U' M D
L' y' M U M' U2 M U M' F y
U' R' U M2 U' R U M2
M' D' M U2 M' D M U2

74 moves - 2.97 TPS //What? I didn't know that I am so slow.


----------



## Roman (Jun 6, 2017)

Gregory Alekseev said:


> 74 moves - 2.97 TPS //What? I didn't know that I am so slow.



Good!
Note that 24.92 is your total time; for obtaining your TPS, you have to use the execution time only in your calculations.


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Jun 6, 2017)

Roman said:


> Good!
> Note that 24.92 is your total time; for obtaining your TPS, you have to use the execution time only in your calculations.


Oops. Then it was ~4.9 TPS. Bad anyway.


----------



## kake123 (Jun 6, 2017)

4BLD *5:09.659* mo3 and *5:30.804* avg5 PB



Spoiler: Scrambles from plusTimer



Number of Solves: 5
Mean: 5:30.162
Best: 4:43.268
Worst: 6:15.133
Average: 5:30.804
Current Ao5: 5:30.804
Best Ao5: 5:30.804

1. 5:46.702
06/06/2017 19:35:51
L' F2 R U2 R' D2 L2 F2 L' F2 D' F L2 B' D2 F2 D' F' R Fw2 U Fw2 D2 Rw2 F2 B D' Rw2 B' Rw2 F Rw B Rw L' Fw U2 Rw D F' Uw Rw' Uw x2 y'

2. 5:32.346
06/06/2017 19:43:03
F2 U2 R2 U B2 D L2 U' B' L U2 B' R' B D R U' R B Fw2 L' U' Fw2 D Fw2 L' Fw2 U R2 L' U' Fw' Uw2 Fw D' Rw Uw' Fw D' Rw' D2 Fw' x y2

3. 5:13.364
06/06/2017 19:50:21
U2 L' F2 B' L' U2 D L' B2 R B2 D L2 U D2 R2 F2 D' L2 B2 Uw2 Rw2 B' U Fw2 U' B2 Rw2 U B D' B Rw' B2 U' L2 B U2 Fw' R L Fw' Uw' B2 Uw' L2 y2

4. (4:43.268)
06/06/2017 20:08:44
D B' U' R F D' U' R D' B' D2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 Uw2 R2 F' Uw2 R B2 Rw2 Uw2 B' R D2 F R2 Uw' Rw2 Uw B' U2 Rw Fw' U' F' Uw' Rw2 Uw' D x' y'

5. (6:15.133)
06/06/2017 20:16:16
U2 D2 L2 B' U2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 R D F' R B2 U2 D' B R L Rw2 Uw2 U2 F' U2 R' Uw2 B2 L D2 B' R2 Uw' F2 Uw R B' Uw' Fw' Rw' B Uw2 B2 L2 Fw2 x2


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jun 6, 2017)

7/7 MBLD in 56:59.16 [49:05.19].

My execution was painfully slow due to low quality cubes but hey, that's something already.

Very happy with this result.


----------



## sigalig (Jun 7, 2017)

25/33 multiBLD in 59:52.59[38:19.45]. Terrible accuracy but first time getting 33 cubes sub-hour so thats a bit of a milestone 
69.69 (lol) seconds memo per cube, my best ever by a good bit. 39.19 exec per cube, very bad for my standards now, but that just means I should easily be able to improve memo and get 35 exec per cube and get near 55 minutes total 

Not sure if I wanna upload the video cus the accuracy was so bad tho


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jun 7, 2017)

First sub-1 BLD single! The beginning of great things to come (?) Happy with this for now though, I need to switch to 3-style fairly soon.

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-7
single: 57.263

Time List:
1. 57.263 B2 R' U2 L F2 L U2 R F2 D2 B2 D' F2 D L' B' R D' F L2 Rw Uw2


----------



## Meneghetti (Jun 8, 2017)

There it is! PB single and my first sub-20 

19.05 R B' U2 L' F' B D R2 D B' F2 D R2 B2 R2 D R2 L2 D F2 U'


Spoiler



I scrambled it in my own orientation and I didn't use a box or anything. My buffers are DF and UBL and I solve corners first.

[U2, R' D' R] // CP (8/8)
[D', R' U R] // HT (8/16)
[U R'; R' D' R, U2] // FB (11/27)

[L U'; U' R U, M'] // PH (11/38)
[U; M', U L' U'] // MF (9/47)
[M2, U R' U'] // AT (8/55)
M U M' U2 M' U' M U2 // EW (8/63)
[x z: U' R U, M'] // GV (8/71)

Memo: ~7.5
Exec: ~11.5
71 STM / 11.5 = 6.17 STPS


----------



## Cale S (Jun 8, 2017)

2:19.49 [1:00] 4BLD on cam, after a 2:18 [0:49] DNF by 2 centers

pb is still 2:16...


----------



## sigalig (Jun 8, 2017)

10/10 multiBLD in 14:51.30+ 
Slowing inching towards Maskow's UWR....hoping he doesn't notice lol


----------



## porkynator (Jun 9, 2017)

Good Avg5, not PB

avg of 5: 25.21

1. 25.39 D B2 R F R L D' R2 D' L2 F D2 F2 L2 B R2 U2 R2 U2 L2 Rw2 Uw
2. 25.25 B2 D L2 B2 L2 D' R2 U B2 U' R2 F L' F2 R2 U2 F L D R' Rw Uw
3. (DNF(19.39)) B2 F2 L2 R2 D2 L2 B2 U F2 U B2 F' U B R' U F2 R2 U L D' Fw' Uw'
4. (24.13) U F2 D R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D R' B L' B2 L2 R2 B' L D Fw Uw'
5. 24.98 U F2 U B2 D B2 D2 R2 B2 D2 R' D U2 L' F D2 L B2 R F Rw

The DNF was not a 19, I gave up during the solve


----------



## kake123 (Jun 9, 2017)

Finally a 5BLD PB (12min 34.89s)



Spoiler: Scrambles from plusTimer



Number of Solves: 2
Mean: 12:20.910
Best: 12:06.930
Worst: 12:34.890

1. (12:34.890)
09/06/2017 23:25:45
U2 D' F Uw2 Dw Lw Fw' Dw' R' Bw' B' L' Uw2 Fw2 Dw Bw2 Rw2 Lw' L' R2 Uw2 U' Fw R Bw B F' Uw2 U D' F B' L' Uw' Lw2 Bw' F' U' Lw2 Bw Rw' R' D R2 Fw Rw2 Dw2 L2 Rw2 D Bw B' Fw U2 D' Dw' R2 Fw' Uw2 U2 3Uw

2. (12:06.930)
10/06/2017 00:13:59
Bw' F2 L' F Rw2 Lw Bw' Dw U2 B' R2 B' Uw R Dw2 B2 D' L' B Bw Rw' Bw2 Lw' F L U2 F2 D' R B Bw' Fw Lw Bw Uw D2 Lw' Bw' Lw' B Fw' U2 Lw Fw' L F2 Dw F2 Uw B' U2 D2 Uw' Dw2 F' Uw' F2 D2 U2 R2 3Fw'



Edit: got another PB (12min 6.93s)


----------



## kake123 (Jun 10, 2017)

Finally a sub12 5BLD PB (*11min 49.82s*)



Spoiler: Scramble from plusTimer



Number of Solves: 1
Mean: 11:49.820

1. (11:49.820)
10/06/2017 15:59:43
Lw' Rw2 F' Uw2 Bw' Fw F U2 Fw' L2 Fw2 R Fw Uw' Bw D L2 R2 Rw2 Lw' F2 Uw Dw B' F Dw' U' F' Dw' F2 B2 Rw Fw2 Bw U2 R2 Rw2 U' D' Dw2 Rw Uw2 D2 R2 Dw Rw L2 Fw' D2 F2 Bw' Uw' D' Bw2 B' F' U' Rw Lw Uw' 3Rw 3Uw


----------



## Jacck (Jun 10, 2017)

Another little step on 06.06.2017:
Kilominx blind in 4:33.02, pb by 4.64s (but of course only second-UWR)


Spoiler: video










Got another pb quite now for Megaminx blind, will post it soon in the 6x6+-Rankings


----------



## porkynator (Jun 10, 2017)

PB avg5: 24.03 (easy scrambles)

1. 23.12 B2 R' D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 F' L' F2 D' L2 F' U' F' L B' Fw' Uw2
2. (DNF(28.14)) U' R2 D' F2 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 D B' D2 B' L2 U' R' U' B' D' U' Fw' Uw
3. 24.22 U2 L2 B2 F2 R' D2 L2 D2 R' F2 R2 U' L R2 B' R B U' L2 Rw Uw2
4. (20.66) R F2 D2 B L2 D2 F2 U2 B R' B' L2 F' U2 R F' U L' Fw Uw
5. 24.73 B' D2 R U2 L' U2 L' F2 R F2 R D' B L B' F2 L2 U2 R' Rw2 Uw


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jun 11, 2017)

3BLD PB Single!

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-11
single: 56.28

Time List:
1. 56.27+ [21.91] L2 F2 R' F2 R B2 L' F2 D2 F2 R' U' B L B' D L2 U2 R U Rw'


----------



## Cale S (Jun 12, 2017)

6BLD - 14:54.77

scramble was bad, memo was 6:xx


----------



## sigalig (Jun 13, 2017)

I'm on that hugeBLD hype today...got my first 6BLD success earlier today, and so just now I was curious and wanted to see if I'm capable of 7BLD exec already.

Scrambled and traced through and just typed out all of the memo for every piece on the cube. I went through solving everything blind and only removing the blindfold every 3 letter pairs to check what I typed out to see what 3 letter pairs to execute next. I made zero mistakes period (in tracing/memo and exec) and finished this whole process in about an hour. Feels pretty good. I think I may try my first real 7BLD tonight


----------



## Ksh13 (Jun 13, 2017)

1:52.08 3BLD single, 3rd best ever and best in quite a while, not that I practice 3BLD a lot, but still nice

1:52.08 R2 D2 F' R2 B' D2 L2 B L2 F' D2 R' F' U' L B F R2 D B F2 

Really loved my corner memo though:

FT MN PB twist

*F*a*t* *m*a*n* *P*a*b*lo twist

One of the most visual corner memos I've had in a while, usually it's just a string of gibberish without an actual image.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 13, 2017)

3bld PB
Still a bit slower than I would like seeing how many 1:40 DNFs I get
Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-13
single: 2:03.99

Time List:
1. 2:03.98 D2 R D2 L2 D2 F2 L B2 R2 B2 F2 D' F R2 D' L' F' L U2 R F2


----------



## porkynator (Jun 13, 2017)

Easy scramble
18.95 B2 F2 L F2 L R2 U2 B2 U' R' D2 U R2 D2 L' B' U2 Rw Uw2


Spoiler



x' z2

[D': L, U R U']
[D' R U2: R' D R, U']
[R' U R, D']

[R D R' U': M, U2]
[F' Lw': S, R2]
[L M' U: M, U2]
x [U M' U', R']


----------



## sigalig (Jun 13, 2017)

Yayyyy 5bld sub-9 

8:52.29[4:36.57]. This was actually the slowest of the 5 attempts I did in this one sitting, but it's still PB by over 30 seconds. I had one DNF by 2 x-centers and two flipped midges in 8:23 and also a DNF off by quite a bit likely from an AUF mistake at the end of centers in 8:15. I think sub-8 should probably happen sometime this week.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 13, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> 3BLD PB Single!
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-11
> single: 56.28
> ...


Yay sub 1 GJ! That memo is crazy fast. Have you only been doing 3BLD solves to practice for 3BLD?


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jun 13, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Yay sub 1 GJ! That memo is crazy fast. Have you only been doing 3BLD solves to practice for 3BLD?



Thanks  that's my second sub-1 ever, feels awesome! I've had some sub-20 memo before (IIRC my other sub 1 had 18.xx memo), but nearly always they are paired with botched execution or really annoying sequences to fingertrick >_>

Aa for your question, if I got that right... I've been doing some memory sports on and off. It helps me a lot getting faster at memo during MBLD.


----------



## sigalig (Jun 14, 2017)

A couple of 3bld PBs just now, feels nice since I havent practiced much 3bld for the last week. 36.73 ao5 and 39.35 ao12. Could have been a 38.12 ao12 but I DNFed a 34.11 by 2 flipped edges 



Spoiler: ao12 (contains ao5) times and scrambles



The PB ao5 starts at the 34.00

avg of 12: 39.35

Time List:
1. 46.41 B D2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F' U2 L2 F' L2 R' D' L' B U L B' F U' L Rw 
2. (34.00) D2 U2 F2 L F2 L' R2 B2 F2 U2 R2 B' U F D' U' L U' L' R F' Rw2 
3. 41.41 F2 U2 R D2 L' B2 L' D2 L2 B2 R' D' B2 U2 F L2 B' L D L2 Fw' 
4. 34.84 F R2 D2 R' F2 L2 B2 D2 L' D2 L D2 F' U B R' D2 U R D2 L2 Fw Uw2 
5. 34.93 R B2 F2 R U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 R' D' R2 U F D2 L2 D2 L F Fw' Uw' 
6. 40.42 R' D2 U2 F2 L' R2 D2 L B2 L2 B' U' L' F2 D U2 L' R Rw' Uw 
7. 42.47 U' B2 U B2 D F2 R2 F2 D' L2 R' D F D U B L' F' Rw 
8. 37.93 F2 L2 F D2 F2 L2 D2 F' L2 F' L' D R B' L' B F D2 B' U Rw Uw2 
9. 34.09 U' L' U2 B' D' B2 D2 L' B R' F' U2 B D2 B D2 B2 D2 B R2 Rw 
10. 41.47 U R2 B2 F2 U L2 R2 B2 L2 D L B' D B2 D2 U2 L B L2 B2 Uw2 
11. (DNF(34.11)[two flipped edges ]) U2 L B2 R B2 D2 B2 L' B2 R' D2 F L U' L' D2 L F' R F2 R2 Fw' 
12. 39.52 R' F2 R' U2 R U2 L F2 D2 L' D2 B D U' L' F2 R B D2 R' D Rw2


----------



## porkynator (Jun 14, 2017)

First solve of the day:
19.18 R2 L' D B D B' L' F U R' B2 U2 F2 R B2 L2 U2 B2 R' B2 Rw'

And a good mo3 a few solve later:
Mean of 3: 23.94
1. 20.49 D' B2 R2 B2 D' R2 D U' F2 U L2 R U' L2 B2 F D2 U' L U R2 Rw2 Uw
2. 27.09 F' D R' B' U' D L2 U F' B2 D2 B2 U2 L B2 R' F2 B2 R L Rw' Uw
3. 24.23 D' R2 B2 D' L2 D2 L2 U L2 R2 U F' D' B' U' B D F2 L R' F Fw Uw2


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jun 14, 2017)

Memo PB

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-14
single: 1:04.63

Time List:
1. 1:04.63 [17.84] R' B2 F2 U' L2 R2 D U2 R2 F2 D' U2 B' F' R U F U2 L2 F2 U' Fw' Uw

Execution was pretty bad, but I'll take it.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 14, 2017)

first success with BL/DBL
practicing floating is fun. I'm gonna keep doing this until i get a sub 20

40.27 B2 D2 F2 U B2 R2 D U B2 F2 R2 B D2 R' F2 D' F2 R F' D B

[R' D' R D':[R' U' R, D2]]
[D2:[R U' R', D]]
[U2 R:[R D' R', U]]
[R U R' U' R U R', D2]

[L2, E']
L' U L U' L' U' L' U' L U L2
[D:[U L U', M']]
[D, R' E' R]
[B2, R' S R]


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 14, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> Memo PB
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-14
> single: 1:04.63
> ...


What the... if I memo that fast then I have to execute ridiculously fast so I don't forget. Making me jealous now


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jun 14, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> What the... if I memo that fast then I have to execute ridiculously fast so I don't forget. Making me jealous now



That's the idea, haha. My execution is terribly bad, though


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 15, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> That's the idea, haha. My execution is terribly bad, though


What memo method and execution method?


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jun 15, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> What memo method and execution method?



Images for corners, audio for Edges and M2/OP, respectively. Some comms sprinkled in between whenever I get the chance, too


----------



## Riddler97 (Jun 15, 2017)

5BLD PB - 8:45.61 [3:30.92]

Rw2 U' B2 Fw Bw' Uw' F B2 Dw2 F Uw Fw' R Fw' Uw2 D Bw2 U L D2 Bw2 L' D' Uw' L2 Rw R' Bw Rw' R' L' U2 Bw' D2 R F Lw' U2 Lw Rw Uw' B F' U2 Uw2 Dw F' Uw' D L D' Bw2 F' B' U' Uw B2 R2 D' F2

Centres were stupid easy, there were actually a number of pauses in execution and it's still a PB by nearly 40 seconds.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jun 15, 2017)

PB Mo3 and Ao5, yay. Apparently rage* and coffee are the secret combination of elements for a successful short session.

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-15
mean of 3: *1:08.53*

Time List:
1. 1:06.36 [22.78] B' R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 L2 D2 B' U2 F R U' F' R' U L2 D L U' Rw' Uw'

2. 1:02.50 [20.43] U' L U' F2 L F' D L' U F' D2 F2 L2 F' R2 U2 L2 B' L2 B2 Rw Uw'

3. 1:16.71 [25.25] F2 D2 L2 F U2 F' R2 B' U2 B' F' D B' U F D' R U2 F D L2 Rw Uw'

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-15
avg of 5: *1:12.98*



Spoiler: Scrambles



Time List:
1. 1:15.84 [23.67] L2 U L2 F2 U B2 R2 F2 R2 D U2 L' R2 B F2 U' B2 F' R' D2 Rw'

2. (DNF(1:46.08) [46.82]) D B2 D' F2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 U' B' D' F' L' R D L' B' D' Fw' Uw

3. 1:06.36[22.78] B' R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 L2 D2 B' U2 F R U' F' R' U L2 D L U' Rw' Uw'

4. (1:02.50 [20.43]) U' L U' F2 L F' D L' U F' D2 F2 L2 F' R2 U2 L2 B' L2 B2 Rw Uw'

5. 1:16.71 [25.25] F2 D2 L2 F U2 F' R2 B' U2 B' F' D B' U F D' R U2 F D L2 Rw Uw'



Edit: Rolled an Ao12! Down from 1:29.xx

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-15
avg of 12: *1:25.14*



Spoiler: Scrambles



Time List:
1. 1:06.36[22.78] B' R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 L2 D2 B' U2 F R U' F' R' U L2 D L U' Rw' Uw'
2. (1:02.50[20.43]) U' L U' F2 L F' D L' U F' D2 F2 L2 F' R2 U2 L2 B' L2 B2 Rw Uw'
3. 1:16.71[25.25] F2 D2 L2 F U2 F' R2 B' U2 B' F' D B' U F D' R U2 F D L2 Rw Uw'
4. (DNF(1:24.19)[30.51]) F U B2 U B2 R2 U B2 U' B2 R2 B2 R B2 U F' D2 L U2 L' Fw Uw
5. 1:29.80[33.66] D' B2 R2 U R2 F2 U' B2 D2 F2 U2 F R' B' U2 F' U2 L B' U' F Fw
6. 1:43.09[49.61] U L2 F2 L2 D2 B' R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F' L' D' R2 U B L' F' R2 D Rw2 Uw'
7. 1:29.13[35.57] U2 B' D' B' L B' D R L' B2 L2 F' U2 R2 B R2 F' L2 U2 F Rw Uw
8. 1:23.69[38.92] B F2 R2 F2 U' R2 D B2 F2 D' B2 U' R' D' B D R' B' D F Fw' Uw
9. 1:25.31[38.24] R' L2 B L F U F R2 B U R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 D2 B2 R2 Rw Uw2
10. 1:11.80[31.54] L2 B2 L' F2 R F2 L' U2 F2 D2 U2 B D2 B' R' D2 R' B2 R Uw2
11. 1:06.40+[21.15] F' U' F U L U2 D' B' U' D2 F2 D2 F U2 B' U2 F' D2 R2 F' Rw2 Uw'
12. 1:59.10[1:00.46] F L B' R2 U F2 D F R U2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L U2 F2 U2 R2 B Fw Uw'



*Had to cancel my Nationals attendance last minute, FML


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Jun 15, 2017)

Megaminx MultiBLD 3/3!
51:54.03 [30:50.00]






The last scramble was frustrating. I had to break into a new cycle 7 times for the edges alone. With less cycle breaks, I could sub-50, but I don't feel like trying this again soon.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jun 15, 2017)

Killernerd24 said:


> Megaminx MultiBLD 3/3!
> 51:54.03 [30:50.00]
> 
> 
> ...


You're really taking megaBLD to crazy new levels!


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 15, 2017)

35.78 F R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F D2 U2 F2 L U L R D' F' R' F D2 R2

BL/DBL pb single


----------



## newtonbase (Jun 16, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> I've been doing some memory sports on and off. It helps me a lot getting faster at memo during MBLD.


What memory sports would you recommend?


----------



## Roman (Jun 16, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> What memory sports would you recommend?


There's a thread for this: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/what-memory-sports-do-you-do-to-practice-for-bld.65154/


----------



## newtonbase (Jun 16, 2017)

Roman said:


> There's a thread for this: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/what-memory-sports-do-you-do-to-practice-for-bld.65154/


Thanks Roman.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jun 16, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> What memory sports would you recommend?



What Roman said  personally I like Numbers. Learning the Major System even helped me come up a with new images for letter pairs.


----------



## porkynator (Jun 16, 2017)

Longest 3BLD session I've ever done (300 attempts).
Done in about 4 hours, 5-10 minutes break every 100 solves. I had an exam this morning and I just wanted to cube for the rest of the day.
I am not satisfied about the results though; times are ok (not great), but accuracy is very bad. Especially considering that for the first 200 solves is <50%.

Solves/total: 158/300
best single: 19.98
best Mo3: 24.85 (σ = 2.04)
best Ao5: 24.30 (σ = 0.72)
best Ao12: DNF
Mean: 27.48



Spoiler



1. 25.78 D2 R2 D' B2 D' L2 B2 L2 U' R2 U' B R D' B' L2 U2 R' B2 U L Uw'
2. DNF(29.12) D R2 D R2 U B2 F2 D' F2 U2 B2 R' U2 B R' B' F U B2 D2 R' Rw' Uw
3. DNF(26.87) D U2 B2 R2 B2 U' L2 R2 B2 L' B D2 U2 B U' B U F D Uw2
4. DNF(29.95) L2 B2 L2 U L2 F2 D' L2 D' B2 U L D R2 B L2 D R' B2 L' F Fw' Uw'
5. 31.46 L' D' B' D2 R2 U' L B R' F' U2 R2 U2 L2 U2 L2 B U2 F' Rw' Uw
6. 22.66 D2 B U2 R D R' U' L D2 F R2 D R2 L2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 Rw
7. DNF(30.74) D L F D' B2 R2 F' R2 L B U2 B U2 R2 L2 U2 F' L2 F2 B' Fw Uw2
8. 28.24 U2 B2 F U2 F' L2 U2 F' U2 B' R B' D U2 B' U2 L' U' L2 D' Uw'
9. 30.14 R' U2 R2 D2 F' R2 B2 R2 D2 F' D2 B L U B2 D R' B2 D2 L U2 Rw2 Uw
10. DNF(28.60) R' B' L' U' F' L F D2 R L2 B L2 U2 B2 R2 L2 B' D2 B' R2 Rw
11. DNF(23.69) D2 L2 B' F' U2 R2 F L2 F' D2 F L R2 D2 U' R B F' D F' L Rw Uw'
12. DNF(30.92) B' R2 U L2 B2 U2 F2 U L2 B2 D L2 B D L2 R F R2 U F U2 Rw Uw2
13. DNF(29.74) D L2 F D2 R2 B2 L2 F' L2 R2 B2 D2 U L R' U2 R' B R B' U Fw Uw'
14. 23.72 B L2 U2 B2 R F B' U' L B' U2 F' R2 B' L2 U2 R2 L2 B' R2 Rw Uw
15. 26.33 L2 D2 B' U2 B' D2 L2 D2 R2 B' U B2 D' B' U B R' D L' Uw'
16. 25.64 B2 R2 B2 F2 D B2 R2 D' U2 B2 U' B' R' B D F' R' U2 R' B2 U' Rw Uw2
17. DNF(29.21) F' L2 D2 L2 B D2 B' R2 B F2 U2 L' B' R' B L' U L F' U B' Rw2 Uw2
18. 33.65 U2 B2 R2 D' R2 U L2 B2 D L2 U2 F D' R2 U2 F' U2 L2 R F D' Rw Uw
19. 30.68 R' F2 L' F2 L U2 B2 L' F2 L' D2 F' D' R B D' R B D2 R Rw2
20. 28.78 D B2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 U2 R' U B' L R U2 B' D L2 R2 Rw
21. DNF(17.15) F2 U R2 L F' D' L' F D2 R2 L2 F L2 B U2 D2 L2 B U' Uw'
22. 24.79 F B2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 L2 R2 D2 R2 F2 L' U' F L2 F2 L2 B' U' Rw2
23. 21.15 F L R2 B2 R' D2 U2 L2 R' D2 F2 U' F2 D B' L U F Rw2
24. DNF(28.81) B2 R2 B2 D' F2 U' L2 D2 L2 F' D' U2 B2 L' B' F2 U' L' R Uw'
25. DNF(25.47) L' B2 U B2 D B2 L2 U R2 B2 U2 R2 B' U' F' L2 U2 B2 R U2 B' Rw
26. 27.29 U' F2 L2 D' B2 R2 U L2 U R2 D2 L B L F R' D' L U2 B U' Rw Uw
27. 27.04 B2 L2 R2 B U2 R2 F D2 R2 B F2 R B' R2 D2 L' D B R' U2 R Rw' Uw
28. DNF(27.65) L B2 R' U2 R' U2 R B' R F2 U' F2 R' B' L B2 F Fw' Uw'
29. 27.92 U2 F2 L B2 F2 U2 R F2 D2 F2 U F L U' R B2 D' B2 R D' Fw'
30. 30.07 U2 B' D2 B R2 B' D2 R2 F' L2 U' B R D' R' U F' L2 B' Rw
31. DNF(23.77) L' D2 F2 R2 B2 D F2 U B2 R2 U2 R B F2 L' F2 L' B2 D2 Rw2
32. DNF(27.01) B' D F R2 U2 L' U R D2 L' R2 U2 D' R2 D' F2 D B2 R2 F2 D2 Rw Uw2
33. DNF(24.84) F2 B2 R' U' L2 U B' U2 R' F2 U' B2 U B2 U' L2 F2 U F2 Fw
34. DNF(28.41) U L2 D B2 L2 B2 L2 D' B2 R2 U R U F' D' B L' F R' U2 R Uw'
35. DNF(26.54) D' R2 U B2 R2 F2 U' B' R' B2 D L U' L' R B2 F' Rw'
36. 31.41 F' L2 D2 B' D2 F2 U2 R2 F' U2 B D' B2 L D' F R D R2 D' U2 Rw' Uw
37. 29.75 L2 D2 F R2 B R2 B' L2 F2 U2 F R' U B' L' B D R U2 B2 F Rw'
38. 25.89 D B2 U2 B2 R2 D U2 B2 R2 L B' F2 U F2 R' F2 D L F2 Fw Uw'
39. 27.52 F2 R U' F2 B D' L D2 F B2 D R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U' L2 F2 Rw2 Uw
40. DNF(25.26) B2 U' L' F D R' F U2 L F2 L2 D2 B L2 F' U2 F U2 F2 R2 Rw2 Uw'
41. DNF(30.72) L2 D2 U R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 B' L F L2 D L' B' R' D L2 F' Rw2 Uw
42. 28.57 D2 B2 D' L2 D R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 B2 F' L' B2 U F2 U2 L F R2 B Rw Uw2
43. DNF(15.42) U2 B' U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F' L2 B L2 D' L' D' F' R2 U F' D F D' Fw'
44. DNF(26.25) R' U2 L2 B' R2 B L2 B' D2 B' L2 F2 R' U2 L B' R' F R U B Fw' Uw
45. DNF(31.11) R B U2 F' D2 R2 B2 F' U2 B L2 R2 D' B' R' B L2 F2 L B Rw Uw2
46. DNF(26.08) D F' D R' D' L' D' F2 U F2 D2 F2 B2 R' B2 R' F2 R' D2 R2 Fw Uw
47. DNF(38.58) L2 B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U L2 B2 L' U2 L B F2 U F' D' R' U' Fw'
48. 27.32 U' D' F U L B2 D R2 D' L2 F D2 F2 B' L2 F' B2 R2 D2 B2 Uw'
49. DNF(34.75) U R2 U2 B L2 U2 B D2 B F2 D2 U2 L D B U' B2 U L U L' Rw' Uw
50. 33.37 R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D B2 D B2 U2 L2 R' B2 L D2 F R' D F2 L2 R Rw Uw2
51. DNF(30.73) D R' U2 F2 R2 B2 R B2 L' F2 R2 B' R2 U' F' U2 L' U' F L2 Uw'
52. 22.19 F' D2 B' L2 D2 B' U2 B' L2 U2 D' L' B R' B' D2 R' B' U' B Fw' Uw2
53. DNF(24.53) L2 B' L2 B2 F' U2 F D2 R2 F2 D2 U' B' F2 D' R2 F R D L' B' Fw' Uw2
54. DNF(31.96) B' U F2 L2 D U2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 R2 B D2 R2 B' R U2 L B' Fw Uw'
55. DNF(38.10) B' U2 B' D2 B D2 F' L2 R2 F2 D2 L D2 R2 F' U B' D B' F' U' Fw
56. DNF(25.22) U L2 F U2 R2 F2 U2 F' L2 F2 D' L U L' F D F U' R' Fw'
57. DNF(20.52) B R2 F2 D2 B F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F U L2 R B U' B' D2 U2 B2 Fw Uw'
58. DNF(28.23) R B2 R2 U B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D' L2 U F U2 B' L' U' R U B' U2 Rw' Uw
59. DNF(25.64) L2 R2 B2 U' F2 D2 U B2 U F' R' F' D2 L' B D2 U2 R2 U' Fw'
60. 24.63 U2 L2 D L2 F2 D' B2 L2 U2 F2 R' B F2 R' U L2 R D2 F' U' Rw2 Uw
61. 25.86 R2 D U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 U' R2 U2 F2 R' U B U2 L' B2 U2 F' D' U Uw
62. DNF(28.45) B F U2 F R2 F L2 R2 B U2 L' D F' R D U' R F' R D F' Fw
63. 28.80 B' F2 U' L2 R2 D' F2 D F2 U2 F2 L2 F' U' B2 U2 R' D L2 B Fw Uw
64. 29.31 U L' F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R' B2 F2 L2 D B U' R' U' B2 R' D' Rw2 Uw'
65. 29.70 F' R F2 L' U2 L2 D2 L' F2 L' B2 L' B U L' D2 R U' L2 D F' Rw Uw'
66. 28.83 B2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F U2 B' D2 F U2 D' B' U' B' R' B F2 L' U2 R2 Fw Uw2
67. 30.84 B2 D2 L2 B D2 F' U2 L2 B L2 R B L R D' R D F2 U R Fw' Uw'
68. DNF(30.82) U' L' B2 D2 U2 R B2 F2 R U2 R F U' B' F U' L' R' U' L2 Uw2
69. 24.45 B2 L D2 B2 R' D2 R2 U2 R B2 L F' D' B' D' U2 R F' L' D' Uw'
70. DNF(21.08) R' D B2 R2 F2 D B2 R2 U L2 B2 U2 R' U2 B' F R F L2 B' U Uw2
71. DNF(26.83) F U L' F2 L2 F2 B' D2 B' U F2 B U2 D2 F' R2 B' D2 B' U2 F2 Fw' Uw2
72. 24.27 B2 U' B2 R2 D' U' L2 R2 B2 L2 D L' F D2 R' U' R2 B U F' D2 Fw Uw2
73. 26.30 L D' R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U L2 U R2 U' L F L' R2 B2 F L' R2 D2 Rw2 Uw'
74. 32.55 D' F2 D R2 U L2 B2 D U' B' R' B2 D2 R2 D F' U B' U Rw Uw
75. 23.78 L2 D' B2 R2 U2 L2 D R2 U2 L2 U' L' B2 F R2 D2 B' R F2 U2 Uw'
76. DNF(34.66) D2 L2 D2 L' B2 R' F2 L' D2 F' D2 B U B F R D B R2 Fw' Uw
77. 26.79 R U B U' D2 L' B' D' F U2 D2 F' D2 L2 B' R2 D2 R2 B D Uw2
78. DNF(29.03) R' F D R' B2 R2 B' R' B2 L2 D' F2 R2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 R Rw2 Uw'
79. DNF(26.80) F2 L' D2 R' U2 F2 R' U2 L' B2 F2 U' L2 F' U2 B' U' L R F U2 Uw'
80. DNF(31.97) D2 B D2 B' U2 L2 U2 B' U2 F2 U2 R' F2 D B2 R2 B' L D' F2 R Fw
81. DNF(29.46) U B U2 B L2 B' L2 U2 F2 L2 F R2 U R F' D' R F L' R' Fw Uw
82. DNF(26.76) R F2 L2 D' F2 R' B R' F R D2 B2 U R2 U' L2 B2 R2 D2 Rw
83. 28.83 B' D2 L U' R' D R' F2 L B2 L2 B D2 F L2 U2 L2 F2 L2
84. DNF(31.17) L' D' B U2 B R' L D L2 B' L2 U2 F2 L2 D' L2 U' F2 B2 R2 B2 Fw
85. 23.03 L' D' L F L B R' U2 L' F' U' R2 U2 F2 U' F2 D L2 U' L2 B2 Uw
86. DNF(28.69) R' F' R' B' D' B U D2 R B2 D F2 D' F2 B2 D2 B2 U' F2
87. DNF(24.31) U R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B' L F' R2 B2 U F R' B2 F2 Rw2 Uw
88. DNF(25.08) F2 D B2 D' F2 D2 F2 L2 R2 D' B L2 D' B' U2 L' R' D B2 F Rw Uw'
89. DNF(32.68) D2 R2 B2 U R2 F2 U B2 D' F2 R2 L D U2 L' B' U2 R2 U F U2 Fw Uw
90. DNF(35.22) F R' B D2 L D2 F' D R U2 D2 R D2 F2 R D2 R L2 B' Rw2 Uw'
91. DNF(27.70) L' B2 R B2 U' B' D F2 U' F' B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 F' U2 D2 B' Rw2
92. DNF(26.96) U D2 F2 R' B2 F2 D2 L' F2 L' R' D B2 F' U' R' B L' D' U' Fw Uw
93. DNF(31.72) U' R B' L' F' D F U L' F2 U R2 U2 B2 D' R2 D' L2 F' Rw2 Uw
94. 23.81 D' L2 R2 D2 F U2 F2 D2 B' D2 U2 F' R D' R2 F L U' F U Fw'
95. 19.98 L' U2 B2 L' D2 R U2 B2 L' B' R' D U2 F D L' B2 D B' Rw Uw
96. DNF(26.47) U2 D' F L F2 L2 D2 F' L' D' B R2 F2 R2 U2 F' B2 U2 B L2 Fw Uw'
97. 25.86 F2 D' F2 U B2 L2 B2 D U2 F2 D L R B' F' D F R' F D U Fw Uw'
98. 24.23 B' L2 F2 L2 R2 D2 F' U2 L2 U2 R' D2 U B F' D B D L2 B Rw2 Uw
99. DNF(27.81) B2 U2 R' U2 R' F2 L D2 R' U2 R2 U' F2 U L2 F' R B D' R' U' Fw'
100. DNF(30.51) R' B2 U' F2 U L2 U' F2 D2 L2 U L2 R' U B F L D' B2 U' R
101. 34.07 R2 F2 D2 B2 F2 D' R2 D' B2 U' B2 F' D' B F2 D2 L' U F2 D' B' Rw2 Uw2
102. 25.56 B L2 D' B2 D' U' B2 R2 B2 U' F2 U2 B R' D L2 B2 F D2 B2 U' Rw' Uw
103. DNF(28.93) R2 B2 L2 F' L2 B' D2 B2 F' U2 L2 D F' L' U F D' F' L2 F Uw'
104. DNF(28.41) F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F' U2 R2 D2 L' R F U F L2 F L2 D U Fw' Uw'
105. 25.14 B2 U2 L2 R2 D B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D B R U L' F R2 B' L2 F' R' Rw' Uw'
106. 30.71 B2 L2 B' R2 B' L2 F2 D2 R2 F D' F L' R F R B2 F2 R2 B' Rw
107. DNF(34.23) D2 F2 L2 D2 R' U2 R' B2 D2 U2 R D U R D B D2 F R' D' L Rw' Uw2
108. 27.34 D' F2 R U B L F2 D B' U F2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 D R2 U' R2 Fw' Uw2
109. DNF(23.89) U' L2 U L2 U' R2 D U R2 U' B2 L' B' D F L R2 B U L D2 Uw2
110. 23.48 D2 L2 R2 B' U2 B' D2 R2 F2 R2 L' F D2 U' R D' B D' R2 Rw Uw2
111. 27.03 D2 R B2 U2 F' U F D' R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L' U2 D2 F Rw2
112. DNF(23.81) F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D F2 D2 B2 U F R2 F' L D U L' F2 R B Rw2 Uw
113. DNF(25.31) D F' L2 U' D F D F2 D' L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 R' F2 L F2 B2 L' Fw' Uw'
114. 27.34 F' L2 R2 B D2 L2 B2 D2 F D2 L2 U' F D' B2 F' L U' R F2 D Rw' Uw2
115. 25.90 L2 U2 B2 R2 D R2 B2 U L2 F2 D' B F' U R' U2 B R' D F U2 Uw2
116. 24.05 L D' B2 R2 D B2 F2 D' L2 F2 D' B2 F L2 B' D B2 L2 F2 R' B2
117. 26.92 F2 L' B2 U2 R U2 L B2 U2 R2 U2 D L' B' F L2 U' F' L2 B' Fw
118. DNF(30.55) U' B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D' F2 L F' U' B' D' B' D F' D' R' Rw
119. DNF(36.04) L U2 R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F' D2 B R2 F' U B2 R2 U2 R B2 L' B' D'
120. DNF(26.58) F2 D B2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U F2 D2 U R' U' B' R2 D' U2 R B' L2 U Fw' Uw
121. 31.53 B2 L B' R' U' F' B' D B D2 B2 U2 R' U2 R' B2 U2 D2 R' L Fw'
122. 27.88 R B2 L2 B2 F2 U L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U' L D' B L D' B' R U' Fw Uw
123. DNF(25.93) D B D' L B' U D2 R L2 F2 B2 D2 L2 D L2 D' B2 R2 L2 Fw' Uw
124. 25.70 R2 B R F B2 L2 U' D' F R' F' L2 D2 L2 D2 B D2 F' L2 U2 F2 Uw2
125. 24.25 R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F' U2 B L2 D2 R' U' L D2 L2 R D R2 B2 Uw2
126. DNF(25.92) B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B L2 U2 B' R2 F2 D' L' B' D2 R F' D2 B F2
127. 27.10 U' L B2 D F' U' B D2 R U2 D2 R' B2 L F2 R F2 D2 F Fw' Uw'
128. DNF(23.52) F2 R2 F2 D' L2 B2 U B2 D' L2 D2 B U B2 L2 U' L' R' B D Rw2 Uw'
129. 26.31 F2 L2 F' U2 F' D2 F' L2 D2 R2 F2 L' F R' D' U R' D R' B Fw' Uw
130. 23.16 F U2 L2 R2 U R2 U2 L2 U' B2 U2 B2 F D2 U L R B U R' D' Rw' Uw2
131. DNF(27.95) F L' D F' U L2 F R' F' L U2 L2 D2 R D2 R' U2 R2 B2 Rw'
132. 32.59 L' F' B' D' R F R F2 U' L B D2 F' L2 F' L2 B' R2 F2 U2 D2 Fw' Uw
133. 25.86 U' B2 L2 U R2 D' L2 U2 R2 U' L' U B2 U' B F' D2 U F2 L' Fw Uw2
134. 31.79 F2 L2 U2 L2 F' U2 F2 R2 F L2 U' B R' B2 U2 F L D2 U2 R2 Rw Uw
135. DNF(30.06) B D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 B' D2 F R2 F' L' U L D B U' R' F' D2 L2 Rw2 Uw2
136. 27.40 L2 D L2 R2 D2 B2 L2 R2 D R2 U' L R' U' B2 F U2 L2 D2 R2
137. DNF(30.53) B' R2 U2 F L2 D2 B2 L2 F U2 B' D B2 F R' U2 B' F D' R' U' Rw2 Uw
138. 32.64 R2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 F2 U B2 D' F U' L2 U2 L' R' F' L' U' F2 Rw2 Uw2
139. DNF(29.01) U' L2 U' L2 U B2 L2 D2 R2 D L2 B' R' B2 D L' R D F R Uw'
140. 31.50 U B' R2 B L2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F D2 L' B' U' F D' U R2 B' U' Rw' Uw2
141. DNF(25.21) D' L' D' F2 R2 B' R2 L' F R2 D2 R D2 B2 L B2 R' U2 B2 L2 Fw' Uw
142. 28.14 B2 D2 B2 F2 R2 F2 R F2 R2 F U L' B2 F2 D' L2 U' B F Rw2
143. DNF(32.56) D2 R B2 D2 L' B2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D' F' L' U B2 D B' U' R2 Uw2
144. 22.39 D B2 D' L2 F2 D R2 B2 U2 F2 U' L' D' L2 D' B R' F2 R D F Rw2
145. DNF(27.62) F L' U2 F L2 B' R D2 B' F2 D' R2 D L2 F2 U' D2 R2 Uw2
146. DNF(27.12) B' L2 B2 L2 F' U2 F' D2 B R2 U2 R D B L2 B D B2 U' R2 Fw' Uw'
147. DNF(29.94) D' L F2 R B U F U F U F2 U B2 D B2 D' L2 U B2 Fw'
148. 22.66 B2 R F R' D' L B' R2 F2 D2 B2 U B2 U' L2 U2 B2 D2 L' Rw' Uw'
149. 21.27 L2 B2 U F2 D R2 D' L2 F2 L2 D F R D' L R B2 D' F2 D2 R' Fw Uw2
150. DNF(26.00) D F B2 L2 U D' L U2 D2 B R2 U2 B2 U2 L2 F' R2 B2 D Fw
151. DNF(35.43) U F2 R2 D' F2 U R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 R' D B F D2 U F2 L B2 D' Rw2 Uw
152. 33.75 U2 B L2 U2 L2 F L2 D2 F L2 B2 D' R2 U2 B R2 F L' D' F' U Rw' Uw'
153. 29.24 D2 R2 D2 B U2 F D2 R2 F2 L2 F D R' B2 R D2 B' D' R U' L Uw
154. DNF(33.77) B U2 B2 R' B2 D2 U2 R B2 L U2 R' F U F2 L' R B L B' Fw Uw2
155. 25.31 L' B2 D2 B2 D2 F2 L' U2 L2 D2 L F' U2 B R' B R2 U R2 D Rw2 Uw
156. DNF(22.85) L' B2 D2 F2 L2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 L D2 B2 D R B2 F L2 Uw
157. 26.27 R' F2 L U2 R2 B2 F2 R D2 B2 R F L2 U' L R' D' B U' F D2
158. 27.04 F D2 R2 B2 F' D2 B R2 D' F L F U' F U' L2 D' B' Fw' Uw
159. 24.92 L2 F L2 B' D2 F' U2 R2 B F D R F R' U2 B' U F2 L' D Rw' Uw
160. DNF(33.18) U' B2 L D2 L' F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 B2 U2 F' L D L U' L' B' U L'
161. 28.91 U B2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 L' D' F R F2 R' B D2 U' B Rw Uw'
162. DNF(33.38) L' R2 U2 L2 B2 U L2 R2 D B2 F2 D2 L' U L' U' B' U2 F' L2 U' Fw' Uw
163. DNF(21.67) B U' F2 L2 D' F' U B' L F2 B' D2 F U2 B U2 B L2 F' U2 Fw' Uw'
164. DNF(27.72) L' U2 R2 F2 L2 U' F2 U2 B2 D' B2 L D2 R2 B' L' R' B' R' Rw' Uw'
165. 24.55 U' F' U2 B' L2 F' L2 D2 L2 U2 R2 U L R' U L' D U2 L F U' Rw
166. DNF(26.32) R F' L2 R2 F' D2 B F U2 R2 F2 L' F2 D' L B' R D' F U Rw' Uw'
167. 25.57 U R' D2 L2 D' B2 L B' U R U2 R' B2 L F2 R F2 U2 L' D2 Rw2 Uw
168. DNF(31.54) D B2 F' L2 F D2 F' U2 L2 F' R2 F R B' L R2 B L2 B L' Rw Uw
169. DNF(20.03) D2 B2 R B2 L2 B2 D2 F2 L' D2 B2 U L R2 F2 U B2 U' F' R' Rw2 Uw'
170. DNF(31.46) D B L U B R L' F2 L U L2 B U2 R2 U2 F U2 F2 Fw' Uw2
171. DNF(29.95) D' L2 R2 D' L2 R2 D2 F2 U R2 U2 F' L' B2 U B2 D2 B R' U' B2 Rw
172. 26.87 B R2 D2 R2 B' L2 F R2 D2 R2 D2 R' B2 D' B D U' R' B2 L' U Uw'
173. DNF(29.72) U B2 F2 U L2 U L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F L2 F L D2 U' F' R' F2 U' Rw Uw
174. 26.50 D2 L D2 L F2 L' R2 F2 D2 B2 U L' B R' U' R' B' D' L Rw Uw'
175. 30.73 U2 R2 F2 R' U2 F2 D2 R' D2 F2 D' F' L R2 B2 U R' D' F' Fw' Uw
176. 29.32 R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L U2 R' B2 R2 B' D' R2 F L R D2 B' U Rw' Uw'
177. DNF(28.38) R2 F' L2 F' D2 F L2 R2 U2 R2 F' R' U2 B' L U' L2 R U2 L' F' Rw Uw
178. DNF(29.09) R2 B2 L D2 R2 U2 R' F2 R F2 U2 F U' R B' D' B R' B2 F' Rw' Uw2
179. 25.26 F R2 B F R2 D2 L2 R2 B' L2 D2 L U' B' D' R F' U L' R' Uw
180. DNF(26.06) F' L2 B' U2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B U' L2 B' U2 R' D' B2 R U' B' Rw' Uw'
181. 33.75 B' L F2 L' B2 L B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U B L2 U2 R' B2 R2 U' L Rw' Uw'
182. DNF(35.65) D2 F2 D2 B' R2 D2 F R2 D2 R2 F L' D2 R' D' R U' L2 B L2 B2 Rw' Uw'
183. DNF(31.49) U L2 D2 B' U2 B D2 F' R2 B R' U2 R' F' D2 L B2 D' R' Rw' Uw'
184. 29.98 D B2 D R2 D2 R2 U B2 R2 U' B L B F' L B U L' F U2 F' Fw' Uw2
185. DNF(26.08) R D R2 D F2 D F2 U' R2 D L' B2 D B' R' D' U R D2 Fw Uw
186. 29.15 F2 L D2 B2 D2 B2 L' D2 L F2 D2 U L' U L R2 U B' L F Rw2 Uw
187. 28.63 D B2 U L2 U' R2 D B2 D R2 B L' B' D2 F' U B' R D' F Rw' Uw2
188. 22.90 R2 F R2 U' B D' R' F B' R F2 L2 B2 D2 L' B2 R B2 R2 D2 Rw2
189. 23.47 R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F' D2 F' D2 L2 B R' B' F' D B2 F' L' D2 L2 D Rw Uw
190. DNF(29.54) D' F2 D2 B2 R2 F' D2 B U2 F' D2 L2 D U2 L F' D R2 U' F' L' Rw2 Uw'
191. 24.78 R2 U2 F2 R' U2 L F2 L R F2 U2 B R2 F2 U' L' D2 R F2 U2 R2 Fw' Uw
192. 24.62 F' R2 D' B2 F2 R2 D' R2 B2 D' F2 R' B' D' F' D' B' D' B' U Rw' Uw2
193. DNF(28.24) L2 B2 L2 D' R2 D L2 D2 L2 B L' F D' F' U2 R U' F2 L' Rw' Uw
194. 32.34 L2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 B2 D B2 F2 U L' B F U L R B L' F
195. DNF(27.03) U' R2 L B' R2 U2 D' B2 R' L2 D B2 D B2 R2 U' L2 D R2 Rw Uw
196. 37.34 D2 L U2 L2 F2 D2 R U2 R' B2 U' L R2 U' L2 D' R' B' R B Rw' Uw
197. 29.39 U B2 D2 B2 F2 U' B2 R2 D2 L F U' B2 D' F U' L2 B R U' Fw Uw'
198. 23.83 L' B2 D2 L' B2 R' U2 B2 F2 L' U2 D R2 U B' U2 L' U2 R2 D L2 Rw Uw2
199. DNF(20.26) U R' F2 R2 U2 D' F' B2 R B U' R2 U R2 F2 U' L2 U F2 B2 U Rw2 Uw
200. 26.67 U2 R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 B' L2 F' D2 F' L D R U L2 D L' U B U2 Rw2 Uw'
201. DNF(24.65) R2 F2 R' B2 L B2 R2 F2 L' U2 L' D' U' R' D2 B' D R D B Rw'
202. DNF(29.63) U2 L' U2 L2 F2 R' D2 R' D2 U2 L' B D2 L F2 L2 B2 D2 U' R Fw Uw
203. DNF(30.72) F' D' L2 U' R2 D2 F' L' U2 F2 D2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 F' R Rw' Uw2
204. 26.55 B L' U L D2 R2 B U R' B' F2 U R2 L2 U' B2 U2 R2 F2 D' Rw' Uw2
205. 26.64 U2 L' D2 R U2 B2 F2 R F2 L2 R' D' B' U' L B' R' B F2 L
206. 30.10 U B2 U B2 D' R2 U R2 B2 U' B2 L F' R2 U L2 U2 R D R2 U Rw2 Uw'
207. 27.17 U' R' F U2 R2 B' U2 F2 U F R2 D2 F2 U2 F D2 F' L2 U2 Uw2
208. 30.73 L' D' L2 D R2 U B2 L2 D F2 D' B R U R' F' L2 B' D' U2 Rw2 Uw2
209. DNF(29.57) F' U' B2 U2 L2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U R2 B L' F' D2 L2 F' U L' B Rw Uw
210. 31.53 F' D2 L D R2 B R D' L' B' F2 D R2 U' F2 B2 U L2 D2 L2 F2 Fw' Uw
211. 31.40 R2 U2 F2 U2 R U2 F2 R' F2 U2 F2 U L' R D B' R U' B' Rw' Uw2
212. DNF(25.11) U' L2 B D2 L2 F' D2 B2 L2 F' D2 U2 L D R U' R' B F' R' B' Rw2 Uw
213. DNF(25.46) B2 U2 F' R2 L2 D L' B2 R B2 U R2 U R2 B2 D R2 L2 F2 U' Rw Uw'
214. 26.52 B' F2 L2 B2 L2 R D2 F2 D2 F2 L2 R' B D F' R D' B R F' L' Fw Uw
215. 24.64 L' U2 B' L2 B2 F' L2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 D' F' L B2 L2 U R' F2 Uw
216. 28.26 F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 B2 D2 B2 R2 D' R' F R B D F L' F' D2 U' Rw
217. 27.60 D F2 L2 D R2 B2 F2 D2 U L2 R' F2 U2 B D' F R' D2 B' F' Uw2
218. 29.43 L2 F2 D B2 U' F2 U F2 L2 B2 F L' F R' D2 U2 F R U L Rw' Uw'
219. 34.05 U F' L2 B L U2 R F L' D2 F2 D L2 D L2 F2 D R2 F Rw' Uw'
220. 32.97 L2 R2 U2 B2 D B2 U L2 U B2 U' B R D2 R2 F R2 U2 B2 L' Rw'
221. DNF(26.50) D' B' U2 B R2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B' R2 F U F D' L2 R B U' L' D' Fw' Uw
222. DNF(31.98) R F L F' L' U' F2 U2 R F2 D2 R2 F2 D L2 B2 U L2 D2 Fw Uw2
223. 27.59 D' R' U F B2 R' F' B2 L' R2 U2 R2 F' R2 U2 F' D2 R2 B' R2 L Rw Uw'
224. DNF(26.92) U2 F' D' F B R U' F D R L2 D2 F2 B2 R' B2 L U2 F2 D2 Rw'
225. 26.23 B2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 D B2 R' B U B2 L' D' U' R F' D Uw
226. 25.79 F' R2 F2 R' U2 R' F2 L F2 U' R2 B' U F D' U' L2 F2 Rw' Uw'
227. 22.51 D L F2 L' D2 R D2 R' D2 F2 D2 F L2 U' L F2 D F U' B' Fw Uw
228. DNF(31.59) U2 R2 F' B D L2 F' R' F U2 L2 B' U2 D2 B' U2 L2 D2 L2 U Fw' Uw'
229. DNF(19.69) R2 B U2 L2 B R2 B' D2 U2 R2 U2 L' U R2 U' F L' B D U' Rw Uw
230. DNF(21.03) F2 L' B L2 F' D B2 U' R' D2 B2 R U2 F2 R L2 F2 D2 B2 D' Fw' Uw'
231. DNF(26.78) L2 D2 U2 B2 R2 F' D2 F U2 L2 F2 L' U R D' L D B2 L2 D2 Fw Uw'
232. 25.23 U L2 D' B2 R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U2 F2 L' B' U F2 R F' U' L2 B' L2 Rw Uw
233. 25.07 D2 B2 L2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 D' U' L2 F D' U2 L' F D' B2 L' R2 F Rw
234. 32.45 L F' U2 B R2 U2 F2 R2 B' U2 B D2 U' R' U B' R' B' D' L' Rw Uw
235. 27.37 R2 F L2 B2 L2 F L2 D2 L' D2 R2 U R2 B R' D L' B Rw
236. 36.39 R U2 F' R2 D2 U2 B2 F' U2 F L2 F R D2 F R U' L' D F' U2 Rw Uw
237. 31.71 R' B' U2 B' U2 F' L2 F2 U2 L2 B R U2 F L' B D' B2 U' L' Rw2 Uw2
238. 27.78 B R2 L' U L2 U2 L B' R' F2 U L2 U' D2 B2 L2 U R2 D2 L2 F' Rw' Uw
239. 24.84 F2 D2 L' U2 R' B2 R2 U2 L' B2 L' D L2 F' U' R2 B R2 D U' L' Rw' Uw
240. DNF(27.59) F L2 F' U2 B R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U' R' D F R' B U' L2 D' L Rw'
241. 31.24 U2 F2 L D2 F2 R B2 L' F2 U R2 F' D B F D2 U2 R2 Rw2 Uw2
242. DNF(28.10) L2 D B2 F2 R2 B2 D2 U2 R2 F' D' R D B D L U' L' F Rw2 Uw'
243. DNF(37.55) F B2 U F2 R2 B2 U B2 F2 D' L2 U' L' B' L2 D2 U2 F2 D' R' U' Fw Uw2
244. DNF(35.33) F2 L2 B' R2 F' L2 F2 L2 F R2 F' R' B D' F2 L F D L' U' Fw'
245. 25.39 D2 F D R2 F' U2 L' B' U L D2 L F2 B2 L D2 F2 R2 L U2 Rw2
246. 30.66 B D2 R2 F D2 B2 F' D2 L U' R D B F R' D' L' R
247. 23.88 L2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R' U2 R2 B2 U' F' R' F' U B R' B' U Rw Uw'
248. 27.84 D L2 F2 L2 D' F2 U' R2 D F2 B' L R' F' L2 U B2 U' R' U' Fw Uw'
249. 31.14 D B2 D B2 U R2 U2 F2 D2 U' R2 L U2 F' L2 U R2 F' L' U2 B2 Rw Uw2
250. 21.32 B2 L2 D2 L' R2 D2 B2 R F2 B' L' R2 U F2 R B' D2 B' Fw Uw'
251. 27.81 R2 B2 U' R2 B2 D L2 D B2 L2 U' L B' D2 L' R D U B' R' F' Rw2 Uw'
252. DNF(31.54) U' F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 R2 D B2 L2 F' D' L' D' B L' D' B' F' U Uw'
253. 23.22 R2 U' F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U' R2 F' U L F D F R' U B' U Fw
254. 32.15 U2 B' U B D R' F' U L' F L2 F L2 B' D2 R2 B2 U2 R Rw2 Uw
255. DNF(30.91) L2 U' L2 U' R2 U' B2 U' R2 U' B U' B2 D2 B' R' F D L' F Rw Uw2
256. DNF(29.71) F2 U2 B2 U2 R' B2 F2 D2 R U2 R' B D2 F D L2 F' L2 U' L R2 Rw2
257. DNF(22.34) F2 U2 B' D2 B D2 U2 L2 F D2 B' R' D' L' F U' R' U' B' D F2
258. 25.53 D' B2 U B2 D' B2 R2 D L2 D F2 L' B L D2 L' F2 R2 D L' U' Rw Uw'
259. 26.12 U' L2 D F2 D R2 U' B2 U L2 U2 L' R B' D F' L' U' B L' U2 Rw2
260. DNF(19.89) L2 U2 L2 U2 B2 D2 R2 B' R2 F L' U' L2 F D2 B' R2 F' U2 Rw' Uw'
261. DNF(27.41) B2 R' D2 R D2 R2 D2 F2 D2 U2 F L' F2 D F' U' R' U F' Rw2 Uw
262. DNF(23.19) F' R' L' U' D' B2 R' D' L2 F' R2 F B U2 F R2 B R2 U2 D' Fw Uw
263. DNF(31.38) F2 R2 B U2 B' L2 F2 L2 F L2 R B' D2 F2 D' F2 L2 R D B2 Rw'
264. DNF(24.35) D R2 U' B2 D' F2 D' B2 D U2 R2 L B' D' B' F2 U' R2 U' B2 Uw2
265. 28.66 L2 D' L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 D' R2 D' U' R D F' L2 R B D2 U' L2 U' Fw Uw'
266. DNF(25.25) R L' F' R U2 R2 F' U B2 R2 L2 B U2 R2 F R2 U2 R2 L2 D' Fw Uw2
267. 27.35 U' B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F R2 U2 F D' R B2 U2 F' R D' R F' Fw' Uw'
268. DNF(30.22) D2 B D2 R2 D2 B' U2 B2 F' L2 F' U' L R' D' B U2 L R2 D2 F' Fw
269. DNF(29.74) F' D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 U' F2 R2 D' B' L2 D L2 D2 R U' R F2 Fw
270. 28.36 L2 D' R2 F2 R2 D F2 U' R2 U2 F2 L B F' U' B2 R D' L2 F' Rw2 Uw'
271. DNF(20.76) D L2 U F2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 D2 B2 L' D R B L B2 L' D' U' B Rw'
272. DNF(20.37) B' R2 D' L2 D' U' F2 L2 D B2 R2 L' U' B2 U B' U B2 D' U' Fw
273. DNF(27.55) L' D' R' U2 D B U2 D F2 L2 B2 L U2 L' U2 F2 R U2 B2 U' Rw2 Uw'
274. 24.13 R U L2 B' L' U2 B2 L' B2 U R2 D' L2 U2 D' F2 U2 F2 L Fw Uw2
275. DNF(27.41) R' D' B' D2 F2 U' R' U' R2 L U2 R' F2 U2 L' F2 L2 D2 F' Fw' Uw'
276. 28.37 B2 L2 F' R2 F R2 F U2 F' L2 F2 D' F2 L' B D2 L' U' R2 D B' Rw
277. DNF(34.17) R2 F2 U2 L' D2 R' D2 R' D2 U2 F2 B R' F2 L B' F' L' F R2 Rw' Uw
278. DNF(24.69) D2 B2 U R2 U R2 F2 D B2 D' U2 B' F2 L B U' F D' F2 U2 B Rw2 Uw2
279. 25.08 L F' D2 L2 R2 B' R2 B2 F D' R2 B2 U' B' F2 R F2 U Uw'
280. 28.59 U B2 D2 L2 B' D2 F' U2 B' F2 D U L2 U R' D2 B' D2 F2 Rw' Uw2
281. 30.32 B' R' L2 B2 U L D' L U2 L2 U2 B' D2 F2 B U2 F2 U2 D2 R' Fw' Uw
282. 27.09 R' U2 B' L2 D2 B L2 F U2 B2 L2 F L' U2 F L B2 U' L' B' L Fw Uw
283. DNF(25.70) U L2 R2 B' R2 F U2 R2 B2 L2 B' F L' U B' L U2 L' F' D2 Rw Uw
284. DNF(30.71) L U2 D2 B' R2 U' R' D' F U2 R' B2 L B2 R' B2 L2 U2 B2 L' Rw Uw'
285. 22.77 R B U R F B2 U D2 F' R' U' B2 D' R2 D R2 B2 U2 L2 U2 Rw2 Uw'
286. 25.59 F D L' U2 F R2 B U2 R' U' R2 F2 L2 B2 U B2 R2 F2 U' B2 F Rw' Uw'
287. 30.48 F' L2 D2 R2 F2 D L2 B2 D' R2 U2 B R F2 R2 F R' D B' L' Fw
288. 25.57 B L B2 R U2 D' L U L' D2 B2 L2 B' L2 B U2 B' U2 D2 Uw'
289. DNF(25.78) D2 F2 U2 L' F2 U2 R' U2 B2 U2 R' D F2 L B' D' B U B L D Rw Uw'
290. 23.53 R2 D L2 D' F2 L2 D2 R2 D' L2 F' U' R U2 R B U2 R F' U Fw Uw'
291. 26.72 F2 D2 R F2 D2 F2 L' D2 U2 L2 U2 F' U' R B2 R F' R2 D B' U' Rw' Uw2
292. 28.27 F2 R2 U' B2 L2 D' B2 U R2 D L2 B' F L F' L2 B D2 L' D U2 Rw'
293. DNF(25.56) B2 R' F2 D2 U2 L D2 B2 D2 F2 R' U' L' R B D' B R2 B' U2 R2 Uw'
294. 26.59 F2 R B2 L U2 R' D2 R2 D2 U2 R' D F U R2 D R2 F' U2 Uw
295. DNF(26.16) R2 D2 R2 D R2 U' L2 D2 R2 D B2 L' U' R' B F' R U2 R U L
296. 28.77 R2 F' L' F' B2 L D' R2 L' B' R2 B' U2 F' D2 F' L2 B2 U2 L2 Rw'
297. 26.44 F' L2 B2 R2 D' B2 U R2 D2 U2 R' D2 F' D2 U F2 U L R' U' Rw Uw2
298. 27.23 R' D2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F U2 B2 L2 B' L2 D' R2 D2 B F2 R U B2 D' Rw' Uw
299. 30.48 D2 U2 L' R U2 B2 R2 B2 D L2 U' R' B L' U' L2 R' U' Uw'
300. DNF(28.81) F2 D2 F2 L2 D' R2 D' B2 U' R2 D' F L R' U R2 B' D U F' L Rw' Uw



Edit: the avg100 took 1:18, 1:09 and 1:09 respectively - 1:12 Mo3!


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jun 16, 2017)

Pretty good 3BLD Ao5, a mere 3 seconds away from my PB (which I beat just yesterday):
Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-16

avg of 5: 1:15.31

Time List:


1:14.59 [31.80] F L F' U F U2 F L U R2 D2 R L F2 D2 L' B2 L2 U2 B2 Rw2 Uw'


(1:10.41 [21.30]) B2 U' R2 F2 D L2 U' L2 U B2 U' F' D L B2 R B' U' R' B2 R Uw2


1:17.40[26.85] F' L2 F R2 F D2 U2 R2 F L2 F2 D' F2 L' F2 L' B U' F' D' Rw'


1:13.93+ [26.11] B U2 B U L D F2 U2 B F2 R F2 R L U2 F2 U2 L' F2 Uw


(DNF(1:28.59) [41.18]) R' F2 U' B2 U F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 D2 F D' L' R' D2 R' B F L Rw Uw'
I forced my TPS a lot on those solves, and had warmed up before so the execution flowed very well.

Three memos on the 20's range is also surprising and shows great improvement. As a matter of fact, I just checked and within my last 100 solves I had only one sup-1:40 Ao5 so I'm confident that I've finally crossed the sub-1:40 barrier 

I should really learn 3style now, or at least some Orozco. My goal of being sub-1 by the end of the year can easily be smashed as soon as I grow a pair and take the leap


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Jun 17, 2017)

7:01.30 [2:44.28] 

4BLD PB by over a minute
pretty insane scramble in the weekly comp
easily would have been sub-7 but I had to back track 1 letter pair because I realized I memorized something wrong


Spoiler: Scramble



Fw2 F Rw D' Rw B2 Fw2 R2 B' Rw2 R B2 L' Rw2 B' F2 R' Uw2 Fw L2 Rw2 Fw F2 D' F R' F U Rw' D U2 L' D' Uw U' R2 F2 D2 Rw R


----------



## porkynator (Jun 17, 2017)

18.80 U B2 D' F B D B U' R B2 R' F2 L2 B2 R' D2 R U2 B2 Rw'

x

[Rw D: L' D' L, U]
[R2: U2, R' D' R]
[U2, R' D R]
[R2: U' L' U, R']

[B' U': M, U2]
[x R: U' M' U, R2]
[L2 U2: R, U M U']
M2 U2 M2 U2

Saved 3 comms with just 4 moves


----------



## sigalig (Jun 17, 2017)

5bld PB: 8:02.26[3:55.28]

Good i guess but i think all successes are gonna be bittersweet until i get one that's faster than my 6:58 DNF by a missed slice move from a few days ago :/

EDIT: oh yeah and this solve also made me kinda sad because this was the sequence of 2 solves leading up to it: 
9:17.53, DNF(8:45.10)[by 2 x-centers], 8:02.26

Could have had a 8:41.64 mo3


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jun 18, 2017)

Today's accomplishment: Manning up and deciding to start doing proper 3Style Corners.

The beginning of a wild ride, for sure. This stuff is just fascinating.


----------



## sigalig (Jun 18, 2017)

First 3 4bld attempts in like a week: 3:28.49 single and 3:51.48 mo3 

I guess practicing a lot of 5bld and 6bld makes 4bld successes feel easy 



Spoiler: times and scrambles



mean of 3: 3:51.48

Time List:
1. 3:46.74 U Fw2 U Rw U2 Rw L' Fw U' B' Rw R2 Fw' D' Rw2 F B Uw' D' L' F2 B' R U' R Fw2 Uw D B2 Rw2 Uw Fw Rw' Fw2 Rw' F' Uw' U' B' Fw' 
2. 3:28.49 Rw2 Fw R2 L2 Fw2 D2 L' Rw' Fw' B' Rw F2 D' L2 R' Uw2 L' U' D' R2 B' Rw Fw2 Uw Rw2 Fw' B Rw2 U L' Fw' L2 D2 L2 Fw2 R Fw' F2 Rw' F' 
3. 4:19.20 Fw F B Rw' B2 R F2 R2 D U Fw2 U' B2 Fw U L' D U2 R L' U Fw L2 F2 D2 U2 Fw' D F D Rw D2 R2 Fw L2 Uw' F2 U2 Rw' R2


----------



## porkynator (Jun 18, 2017)

PB avg5: 23.80 (solves 4-8 below)
but I screwed up a sub-26 avg12 


Spoiler



1. 26.40 L' F2 R2 D2 F2 D B2 R2 D' L2 U2 B' D R2 B2 U R B2 D L' Uw2
2. 26.45 L' B2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D F2 D' F2 R2 U' B' L2 R F U R U R2 F Rw' Uw2
3. 24.99 L U2 R2 D' R2 U L2 B2 L2 D' L2 D2 B' U B2 R' D2 R' U' B2 D Rw'
4. 25.99 D2 R2 D' L2 F2 D' B2 D B2 R2 U L' B L' B R' B D L B' R' Fw Uw
5. 23.91 R B2 L' D2 R B2 D2 U2 R' B2 U L B U R U' F U B2 Uw
6. 24.24 F' L2 B' U L' F U B2 L R2 U2 R2 F' D2 L2 F2 B R2 D2 L2 R Rw Uw
7. 22.29 B D B2 R2 D L2 R2 D B2 L2 U R' U B F U' R2 D2 F' L'
8. 23.24 R2 D2 B R2 F L2 R2 B L2 F U' L' F2 L2 U2 L D2 R F' R' Rw Uw
9. 29.63 F2 D2 B' L2 U' F2 R B U R' U2 R B2 L2 F2 L F2 U2 R' U2 Rw'
10. DNF(34.12) F B2 L' B L B L' U D' R F2 L2 F2 L' D2 B2 L U2 R Uw'
11. 27.89 U2 F2 L2 F2 D' F2 D' R2 U2 B' U B F2 D L D2 U B' D2 Fw' Uw'
12. DNF(27.05) L2 U2 F2 D U2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 U2 F' D' F' L' D2 F' L' D2 L2 B2 Rw2 Uw2


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 18, 2017)

11:16 official 4bld, also failed a mean by 1 move but meh

Also @kake123 got a 5bld mean


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 18, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> Pretty good 3BLD Ao5, a mere 3 seconds away from my PB (which I beat just yesterday):
> Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-16
> 
> avg of 5: 1:15.31
> ...


Your memo is getting gooooood. Any tips to improve mine


----------



## porkynator (Jun 18, 2017)

Sorry for spamming this thread so much lately, I really should be studying now.

PB single: 16.37
Scramble: D2 F' R2 F R2 L U' F' R' L2 D2 B2 D2 F2 R F2 B2 L2 B' Fw' Uw'


Spoiler



xy

[x': R D2 R', U']
[x: R, U' L U]
[L U L', D']

[Lw: U' M' U, R2]
[M' U': M, U2]
[x' R: U M' U', R]
Uw M Uw2 M Uw

54 HTM


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jun 18, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> Your memo is getting gooooood. Any tips to improve mine



Try rushing - it's a high risk maneuver with a super high payout. I alternate some rushing solves with safer ones, but don't really have a set pattern for it. Depends on how I feel at the moment.

Also memorize flipped edges visually (in case you don't do this yet). I've been trying to do the same thing with corners, but find them more difficult. One of my long term goals is being able to do full visual for Edges, as I think it can speed up the memo by an astounding margin.


----------



## sigalig (Jun 18, 2017)

porkynator said:


> Sorry for spamming this thread so much lately, I really should be studying now.
> 
> PB single: 16.37
> Scramble: D2 F' R2 F R2 L U' F' R' L2 D2 B2 D2 F2 R F2 B2 L2 B' Fw' Uw'
> ...



Corners dont work in the recon? Really curious to walk through this solve, GJ


----------



## porkynator (Jun 18, 2017)

sigalig said:


> Corners dont work in the recon? Really curious to walk through this solve, GJ


The x in the first corner comm (the off-buffer one) was an x', fixed it. Thanks


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 18, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> Try rushing - it's a high risk maneuver with a super high payout. I alternate some rushing solves with safer ones, but don't really have a set pattern for it. Depends on how I feel at the moment.
> 
> Also memorize flipped edges visually (in case you don't do this yet). I've been trying to do the same thing with corners, but find them more difficult. One of my long term goals is being able to do full visual for Edges, as I think it can speed up the memo by an astounding margin.


I actually do memo flipped edges visually. You use images for corners and audio edges right? I do full audio so maybe I just need to cut down on repitions.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jun 19, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> I actually do memo flipped edges visually. You use images for corners and audio edges right? I do full audio so maybe I just need to cut down on repitions.



Yup! At this point it actually depends a lot on the scrambles, tbh. Sometimes they lead me into ridiculously easy memo strings that I memo in one go (like, recently I think I had a solve with 17.xx memo, I mean... What the hell, right) and then the following scramble gives me a completely random string of letter pairs + Parity that I spend like 1 minute, sometimes even more (thankfully that's sort of rare now), coming up with a strong memo for.

It's not even that I prefer to play safe all too often, it's just that every now and then the scramble is objectively not good for my images / audio pairs, so if I rushed I wouldn't get to memorize pretty much anything.

This kind of situation is fortunately becoming rarer, but they're nevertheless good learning opportunities


----------



## kake123 (Jun 19, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> 11:16 official 4bld, also failed a mean by 1 move but meh
> 
> Also @kake123 got a 5bld mean


That official 5BLD mean also happens to be my overall pb (because I don't have a mo3 unofficially)
Also first time competing in 5BLD

Results from yesterday's comp:
5BLD: *14:37.00*
4BLD: *5:00.41
*
Here is a link for any of you guys interested in the 5BLD mo3:
http://www.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=2305&cat=18&rnd=1


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 19, 2017)

PB

mean of 3: 2:20.69

Time List:
1. 2:20.10 B D2 F' L2 B F' L2 D2 F' Fw' D2 R Uw' Rw' B U2 D Fw2 U2 Uw B L2 Rw' F U D' Rw2 Uw2 D' R2 Rw2 U F' Uw' Rw' R2 B' L2 Rw' D2 
2. 2:25.43 F2 R Fw2 F2 R2 D2 R B' U2 F R2 B' R' L' F Fw' D' R' F2 D2 Rw' F' B D2 B' L2 R' D F2 L2 U2 B2 D' Rw R F2 D R2 B2 R 
3. 2:16.55 R' B2 Uw Fw2 F2 U Fw2 F' U' R Uw' Rw2 B Fw2 R Rw U F2 L2 Uw' R L' Uw Fw2 L2 B F' Fw' Rw' L2 F L2 B2 F' R Uw2 U' B Fw D


----------



## Riddler97 (Jun 20, 2017)

4BLD PB - 4:31.06 [1:57.46]

Been messing around with improvising corner comms in the hopes I can speed up memo by using audio for corners. But this also happened to be a very nice scramble.


----------



## Cale S (Jun 21, 2017)

5BLD - 4:53.84 [1:49]

had to undo a comm that I did too early

followed by 5:05 DNF, 5:07 success, 4:58 DNF by 3 centers
I seem to be averaging around 5:00 with my attempts


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 21, 2017)

stupidly easy scramble
17.66 B2 L2 F2 L2 U B2 L2 U' F2 U2 B2 L F' D2 L R2 F L R F U


----------



## porkynator (Jun 21, 2017)

17.94 D' B' U' R' L U2 R2 F R U2 R2 L2 F D2 F2 B U2 L2 F2 D2 Uw

y'

L' U' L U' L' U2 L R U R' U R U2 R'
[D: U' R2 U, L]
[L2, U R' U']

[L' U: M, U2]
[R U' R' U, M']
[M' U: M, U2]
[U2 R: S, R2]
[B U': M, U2]


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Jun 21, 2017)

Didn't practice single 3BLD for more than a week and now got 3 PBs: 35.91 ao12, 29.88 ao5, 28.28 mo3.


Spoiler: Times



1. 40.44 L R D2 B2 F2 L' D2 B2 F2 L D' R' D' B' D U2 L' D' B' R
2. 36.62 B2 L' U B2 D' R2 F' U B2 U2 R F2 D2 F2 L' B2 L B2 Fw' Uw'
3. 31.64 D F' D2 R2 U2 B2 F' D2 L2 B2 D2 U F2 D2 L' F' R' D U' L2 Fw Uw
4. 34.77 U2 L2 D2 F2 L2 R2 U2 R2 F' U2 D R2 F2 R2 F R U2 F2 L2 F Rw2
5. 31.85 D2 L2 U2 B R2 F L2 R2 B R2 F' D L2 B' L R' D' L' F R2 Rw2 Uw
6. (DNF(34.74)) F B' R L' U' D2 B2 L' U2 L D2 B R2 B U2 D2 B' R2 L2 U2 R2 Rw2 Uw
7. 52.17 F2 L' D' R F' U2 L D' F' L R2 U2 L2 U R2 B2 U' D2 B2 U' L2 Rw Uw
8. 41.98 U' L U2 B U' D2 R U' L B L' U2 L B2 L F2 R B2 U2 Fw Uw2
9. 30.88 U2 R2 D2 F2 L' B2 L' F2 L R F2 B' L' D' U' B' L B2 U2 F' Rw'
10. 28.16 U R D2 B2 D R U' L' B' F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D' R2 U R2 B2 Uw
11. 30.59 L' D2 B2 R2 B2 L B2 R F2 D2 R2 D' L' F2 U' B F' D L' F2 L' Rw2 Uw'
12. (26.07) R2 L' D2 R2 U F R2 L' D2 L2 B2 R2 F' D2 B' L2 U2 D2 B Rw2 Uw //29.88 ao5, 28.28 mo3


First sub-30 ao5 and mo3. In the end of May I set myself a goal to get sub-30 mo3 in June, I just did it .


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Jun 21, 2017)

1st 5BLD solve for the weekly comp

14:35.26 [6:55.80]

PB by over a minute. Also, I had a bit of a stumble during memo so even this has room for improvement


----------



## newtonbase (Jun 21, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> stupidly easy scramble
> 17.66 B2 L2 F2 L2 U B2 L2 U' F2 U2 B2 L F' D2 L R2 F L R F U


Tried that and got 1:17 which would be a 9s PB if it counted.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 22, 2017)

Got a couple of 4BLD PB singles today. The 2nd one had double parity which is cool.

1:56.42 U Fw L Fw' B2 Uw D' U' R2 B2 D F2 B L2 F' Rw2 Uw' L Fw2 L F' Rw' F B' Rw' Fw' R2 L' B2 D F L F2 B D Fw2 Rw' U F2 R 

1:55.17 R2 F2 Fw' B' R Uw' L F2 Fw2 B L2 R2 Rw2 U2 Rw U2 F2 Rw2 R B' Uw Fw2 L2 F' Fw2 B' R2 L' Fw2 U' Uw2 Fw2 F2 U' D' L Rw' B2 D2 R



Spoiler


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jun 22, 2017)

The weekly BLD comp delivered beautifully. PB Single and Ao12!


----------



## G2013 (Jun 22, 2017)

I just improved my official 48.26 3BLD single to 31.83 keklol (done at Latin America Tour Montevideo, results not posted yet)


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 23, 2017)

23:35 5bld dnf by one move or smth

Still no 3rd success


----------



## Jacck (Jun 23, 2017)

G2013 said:


> I just improved my official 48.26 3BLD single to 31.83 keklol (done at Latin America Tour Montevideo, results not posted yet)


Saw it already there: http://www.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=2264&cat=16&rnd=1
and another 33.46 to win the finals - really nice!


----------



## Jacck (Jun 23, 2017)

Last friday another little step:
Kilominx blind in 4:20.78, pb by 12.24s - quite close to the UWR


Spoiler: video











And this evening a huge step:
Kilominx blind in 3:35.55, pb by a lot and:  UWR 


Spoiler: video


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jun 23, 2017)

Dropped my Ao12 PB! From 1:18.33 to 1:17.07

Pretty happy about it!


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jun 24, 2017)

Memorization PB, 16 seconds :O


Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-24
single: 1:02.94

Time List:
1. 1:02.93 [16.63] U L2 D' B2 D' L2 D R2 U2 L2 U2 L' B R' F' R' B2 D R' B' D Rw Uw


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jun 25, 2017)

Rolled that memo PB into another PB Ao12!

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-24
*avg of 12: 1:16.88*



Spoiler: Scrsmbles



Time List:
1. (1:02.93[16.63]) U L2 D' B2 D' L2 D R2 U2 L2 U2 L' B R' F' R' B2 D R' B' D Rw Uw
2. 1:14.80 F' U' F2 L2 B2 L2 D F2 D' U R2 D L D2 B U' L' B' D' R F2 Rw2 Uw
3. 1:17.29 F B U' B U B' R' F L2 U' F2 U' B2 U R2 D F2 B2 U2 L Rw' Uw'
4. 1:21.46 F2 R2 D F2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 F2 D B R F' U2 R' U' F2 U R' U Rw Uw2
5. 1:21.79 D2 U2 R U2 R2 F2 D2 R' F2 D2 R' U R' F2 L R B' L' F D R' Rw Uw2
6. 1:11.62 F2 U2 L' F' D2 R2 B2 R' D' R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 D' L2 B2 D' R2 B Uw
7. 1:14.88 L F U2 B' L2 B U2 B' U2 R F' D L2 R U' F D F' Rw' Uw
8. 1:20.18 B L2 D B2 U L D2 F' B2 L' U L2 U B2 D F2 B2 D L2 U2 F2 Rw2
9. 1:18.65 R' F2 L2 D2 L2 F' D2 B L2 F D2 L U' F R B' L F2 D R2 Rw'
10. 1:23.00 L2 B2 U2 R' D F2 D2 L' F D' B2 L2 D' R2 F2 B2 U F2 D2 R2 Rw' Uw2
11. (DNF(1:14.33)) U' L2 B2 D F2 U L2 U2 L2 F2 U R' D U2 F U2 R' B' D2 U' R2 Rw'
12. 1:05.08 D R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D B2 U' F U L' D B U L' B2 F2 L Rw'



Great execution, with my TPS on fire. And also steadily sub 30 memo all across this average, which is a much welcome surprise.

Edit:

Went for another round, and broke my Mo3 and Ao5!

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-24
*mean of 3: 1:06.65*



Spoiler: Scrambles 



Time List:
1. 1:07.86[19.28] F2 L2 F2 U B2 U F2 U L2 D R' B R D R' D' L' F' D2 R2
2. 1:07.64[20.40] F2 L2 R2 F2 D R2 B2 F2 D R2 U2 B' R U2 F2 U' B L' D2 F D' Fw Uw
3. 1:04.44+[21.87] F' D R2 D' F2 D B2 U B2 L2 F2 D' L R2 F' L F L' D U' Rw2



Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-24
*avg of 5: 1:07.85*



Spoiler: Scrambles



Time List:
1. (DNF(54.46)) D F' L' B2 L2 U2 F' U B' D B2 U2 B2 R' F2 B2 U2 L U2 R L Rw2 Uw2
2. 1:08.01[19.00] B2 L B2 D2 R' F2 L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 F' L R F' U2 R F U' B Fw Uw
3. 1:07.86[19.28] F2 L2 F2 U B2 U F2 U L2 D R' B R D R' D' L' F' D2 R2
4. 1:07.64[20.40] F2 L2 R2 F2 D R2 B2 F2 D R2 U2 B' R U2 F2 U' B L' D2 F D' Fw Uw
5. (1:04.44+[21.87]) F' D R2 D' F2 D B2 U B2 L2 F2 D' L R2 F' L F L' D U' Rw2


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 25, 2017)

23.07 edges only solve
Just, what!! Came from a 3x.xx PB
(Only done 60 solves in my session)


----------



## turtwig (Jun 25, 2017)

Yay, first sub-1. Really easy scramble, no cycle breaks and two solved pieces.

1. 57.970 D U2 F' U2 R2 B' D2 B2 R2 D2 F U2 L D B L2 F' D' F Fw' Uw'


----------



## Cale S (Jun 26, 2017)

5BLD - 4:31.89 [1:46ish]

just a random solve I did before going to sleep lol, considered filming but didn't

midge-corner parity

Really excited for Nationals


----------



## kake123 (Jun 26, 2017)

24/25 MBLD in 59min 22.67s

Getting back to my usual accuracy, but have to improve on speed.


----------



## fp4316 (Jun 26, 2017)

my first world record 

22.67, 24.14, 21.21 = 22.67 mean of 3


----------



## kake123 (Jun 26, 2017)

*11min 10.380s* 5BLD PB single, and failed mo3 by 2 xcenters


Spoiler: Scrambles from plusTimer



5BLD

Number of Solves: 3
Mean: DNF
Best: 11:10.380
Worst: DNF
Average: 12:52.900

1. 12:52.900
26/06/2017 16:34:22
Lw Rw B2 Lw2 U' R2 L2 Dw2 R B D2 Bw L Fw' Rw L' Fw2 L Uw L2 Rw B' Fw2 L Fw2 B' Lw' R' Uw2 Lw' Uw2 Fw' R Rw2 Dw2 B Rw' Uw' R U L' Uw Rw2 Uw2 Dw2 D' F' L2 Dw2 Rw' Bw' L2 Fw' B' F' R2 L2 Bw' Lw F 3Fw' 3Uw2

2. (DNF (12:34.310))
26/06/2017 16:58:46
L Bw F' Fw2 R Fw L' D2 Bw' F2 Rw2 L Fw2 Bw R U' D2 F' Rw' Bw2 B2 Rw2 L R2 Uw2 R' B R B' Uw' Fw F Uw L F2 L' Dw' Rw U Dw' Bw Lw' Uw' L B2 Uw' Dw B2 F' R2 Lw U Rw2 L' Lw Fw' Uw D2 Bw' F 3Rw2

3. (*11:10.380*)
26/06/2017 17:14:16
R Dw' L2 Uw' L2 Dw2 U2 Lw' D' Dw Bw2 Rw L' D2 Fw Rw2 Dw F Dw L B Rw U' Lw R' F2 L2 Dw2 Uw2 B2 U' Rw2 B2 D' Rw B2 Fw' Uw L2 R' Bw D2 U L2 Bw F2 L' Fw' R' D U L2 R' U' Rw' R2 Dw2 R2 D Fw 3Rw 3Uw2


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 26, 2017)

Im attempting a Medoh
A MBLD every day of the holidays. I can see myself skipping a day or two though.

Day 1:
3/6 in 44:37 (7:16 per cube) 
DNFs were 2 twisted corners, 2 flipped edges and a corner 3 cycle.
I lost the order of the cubes by the end and 4 of them are MF3RS's so I could only figure out that the twisted corners DNF was an execution mistake :/ 2 points right there

Day 2:
1/4 in 22:59 (5:44 per cube) lol memo+execution per cube is good
All mistakes were three cycles except the last was a J perm. Went through them and found out they were all recall errors, words I had completely missed such as: 'irresponsible', 'Of course!' And 'U, are really good'.
Memo time was great but now I know to use better words, they cost me all the mistakes

Day 3:
2/3 in 22:16 lol time
Completely flopped the first cube and time was so bad cos I had to backtrack through bad memo. Super lucky save on the 2nd cube when I was missing a letter pair, I had 12 options from the 2 corners and I went for S and K which sounded kinda familiar and got it!!!
Bad otherwise


----------



## Riddler97 (Jun 26, 2017)

11:04 official 5BLD single and 1:07.24 official 3BLD mean (1:13.12, 1:02.59, 1:06.01) at Irish championships.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 26, 2017)

fp4316 said:


> my first world record
> 
> 22.67, 24.14, 21.21 = 22.67 mean of 3


And probably not your last


----------



## kake123 (Jun 26, 2017)

Finally a mo3 5BLD at home


Spoiler: Scrambles from plusTimer



5BLD

Number of Solves: 3
Mean: 13:25.123
Best: 12:57.820
Worst: 14:01.440
Average: 13:16.110

1. 13:16.110
27/06/2017 00:56:42
Bw' Uw Lw U' Rw2 Fw' Dw' L B2 L D2 L' D2 Lw2 U' Fw D2 Lw' Rw B R' Dw2 B2 U Lw Dw' Rw F2 Uw F' Bw' Fw' Lw2 U2 Dw2 R2 Lw U2 L2 R Dw2 Rw Fw Bw' U Fw2 Rw Lw L2 Bw' Dw2 Lw2 R Dw F B U2 Fw2 R 3Uw'

2. (14:01.440)
27/06/2017 01:12:20
L2 Fw2 F' Uw U D2 R' Dw' Lw F2 L Rw Lw Bw2 U2 Bw2 Fw2 L2 U2 L' R' Dw Uw R D2 U B R' L' Uw' L' Fw2 F2 R2 L2 Dw' Lw2 Uw2 U2 R2 D2 Fw2 Lw2 Rw' F D2 Rw Lw Fw L' F' Uw' L B2 Fw L2 D Fw D2 B2

3. (12:57.820)
27/06/2017 01:31:04
Bw L' Rw' Uw2 D2 U' Bw2 Fw B2 Lw2 Fw' Uw Lw Bw2 F Fw Lw' Fw D2 R2 Uw F' Fw' B' Uw' Rw2 D' Bw' U Fw' U' Lw2 R2 L' U2 Rw' D2 B2 F' Dw2 Lw2 Uw U Bw Rw2 Bw' Rw2 U D2 Rw2 F U2 Uw B' D' Fw' Rw Bw' Dw B 3Rw' 3Uw2


----------



## sigalig (Jun 27, 2017)

Did a few cool things at 6.25 bay area this weekend, and really blew it on a couple things too :/

Got a 35.87 3bld comp pb single (beating previous comp pb of 41.43) in round 1 giving me 3rd place.


Spoiler: 35.87 official 3bld single











Got a 32.73 3bld comp pb single in the second round which felt awesome considering my global is 38-39 and this scramble was 10/8  this got me third place again in the second round


Spoiler: 32.73 official 3bld single











Also got my first official mean of 3 in round 3, 42.71. I definitely made a point to go for this and went slow, and I'm glad I did. Got second place in the finals from this since Ishaan was too excited about his WR mo3 to get a success lol


Spoiler: 42.71 official 3bld mo3











Aaaaand saving the best for last, got a 9:38.99 5bld single giving me first place, 31WR and 5NAR 
Kinda bummed that I DNFed an 8:52 by two +centers on the attempt before this, but whatever, sub-10 is nice.


Spoiler: 9:38.99 official 5bld


----------



## Cale S (Jun 27, 2017)

*5:07.80 5BLD avg5*
4:31.89, 5:15.42, DNF, 5:28.80, 4:39.17

3 wings away from a 4:49 UWR avg5


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 27, 2017)

First 5bld solve in ages
DNF, but i'd still count it as an accomplishment cuz all but 2 xcenters were solved, and all the t centers were solved, and tbh i was expecting to do really badly cuz new wing buffer and no practice 

DNF(11:12.57) r2 B2 F2 R2 D u' F2 R' l d' F f l2 R2 f2 F2 D2 r' u' B2 F L2 U2 u L2 r R2 b' r2 R2 D f' F2 L2 B' r' R b' D2 R' f' D F2 U r2 f2 b u2 L2 l2 B b2 D2 B' d2 L' F r2 U2 b2


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 27, 2017)

4:54.19 mo3 (Sub-Cale) and 5:15.98 ao5 (Not even sub-Cale).

(4:48.08), 4:49.82, 5:04.64, 5:53.47, DNF

The first had a mistake that cost me ~18 seconds.


----------



## kake123 (Jun 27, 2017)

5BLD PB single by 1s


Spoiler: Scrambles from plusTimer



5BLD

Number of Solves: 1
Mean: 11:09.910

1. (11:09.910)
27/06/2017 15:00:16
U' Lw Fw F R' Uw Fw Lw U D Fw U' Bw' U' Bw L U L D2 R2 B' R2 Lw' Bw L2 Dw' F Bw2 Uw' L' F2 B Bw' U B2 Uw F' Dw' Bw' Fw2 L' U2 B2 Lw2 F' B' L' U2 F2 U' Lw Fw2 Dw Lw' L' Dw U' B2 Rw2 R 3Rw 3Uw'


----------



## kake123 (Jun 28, 2017)

*12min 39.193s* 5BLD PB mo3
*13min 16.036s* 5BLD PB avg5



Spoiler: Mo3 Scrambles from plusTimer



5BLD

Number of Solves: 3
Mean: 12:39.193
Best: 11:28.070
Worst: 14:13.430
Average: 12:16.080

1. (11:28.070)
28/06/2017 18:33:28
Uw B' L2 F' Lw L' Fw L' Dw D2 F' U2 Rw' Uw B' Uw2 D2 R Rw' Dw U Rw Uw2 B' Uw D' Rw2 B' Lw' R Fw2 U D R F2 Rw B U' B' Bw Dw B2 D2 Lw Dw' F2 Fw Bw Dw Fw' Uw Rw' F' U R' U' F2 Bw' B' Fw2 3Uw

2. 12:16.080
28/06/2017 18:47:33
Rw Dw' Lw Uw2 Bw' D2 B' Uw2 U Rw R' Fw' R D B U Dw' L Lw B2 Bw Fw' Dw U' L2 Lw2 F2 Lw B2 Dw' D R2 Dw L' D' Fw Dw Lw Fw Lw L2 U Dw' Lw2 Fw Uw2 Fw' F' Bw' B' L2 Dw2 L2 Bw Uw' F' D Dw' U2 B' 3Rw 3Uw

3. (14:13.430)
28/06/2017 19:02:56
R' Fw' Lw R' Fw2 B' Uw2 R' Rw2 U2 Lw' Uw' Dw B D2 B' Bw' Uw' U2 F2 D' L Fw' Rw' B' D2 F' D2 R' F2 Uw' D Lw' F' Uw2 Bw' F' U R2 B Dw2 B' Fw2 Uw' Lw F Uw2 B' D L Uw2 D Rw2 D2 B' Rw' D Uw Dw' Bw'





Spoiler: Avg5 Scrambles from plusTimer



5BLD

Number of Solves: 5
Mean: DNF
Best: 11:28.070
Worst: DNF
Average: 13:16.036
Current Ao5: 13:16.036
Best Ao5: 13:16.036

1. (11:28.070)
28/06/2017 18:33:28
Uw B' L2 F' Lw L' Fw L' Dw D2 F' U2 Rw' Uw B' Uw2 D2 R Rw' Dw U Rw Uw2 B' Uw D' Rw2 B' Lw' R Fw2 U D R F2 Rw B U' B' Bw Dw B2 D2 Lw Dw' F2 Fw Bw Dw Fw' Uw Rw' F' U R' U' F2 Bw' B' Fw2 3Uw

2. 12:16.080
28/06/2017 18:47:33
Rw Dw' Lw Uw2 Bw' D2 B' Uw2 U Rw R' Fw' R D B U Dw' L Lw B2 Bw Fw' Dw U' L2 Lw2 F2 Lw B2 Dw' D R2 Dw L' D' Fw Dw Lw Fw Lw L2 U Dw' Lw2 Fw Uw2 Fw' F' Bw' B' L2 Dw2 L2 Bw Uw' F' D Dw' U2 B' 3Rw 3Uw

3. 14:13.430
28/06/2017 19:02:56
R' Fw' Lw R' Fw2 B' Uw2 R' Rw2 U2 Lw' Uw' Dw B D2 B' Bw' Uw' U2 F2 D' L Fw' Rw' B' D2 F' D2 R' F2 Uw' D Lw' F' Uw2 Bw' F' U R2 B Dw2 B' Fw2 Uw' Lw F Uw2 B' D L Uw2 D Rw2 D2 B' Rw' D Uw Dw' Bw'

4. 13:18.600
28/06/2017 19:27:42
R' Fw R2 Fw2 Rw2 L2 Dw R2 D Lw' L2 F Lw Bw Fw2 D2 U Bw Rw' U D' Bw2 Fw2 D' Lw U2 Fw U' Lw2 L' U2 R2 F Fw' Rw B2 Fw2 R' Rw' Lw' U2 B' R2 B F' L2 F2 U' B Lw2 D2 Bw Uw' R2 Fw' B R Fw' Dw Uw' 3Rw'

5. (DNF (12:55.500))
28/06/2017 19:45:42
B' Fw' F2 D' Dw Lw' U' Rw2 Uw2 D Lw' Bw2 D' L2 Uw2 F' D Uw' R2 Uw2 B2 Lw2 Fw2 L2 B' Lw Fw Lw2 Dw2 B' F2 Lw F' Fw' D' B Lw2 Dw2 L Uw Lw' B' Uw2 U L' R2 D2 Bw' L2 R2 D2 F2 Rw' D2 R' L2 F Rw2 R Bw2 3Rw' 3Uw


----------



## kake123 (Jun 28, 2017)

*5min 19.878s* 4BLD PB avg5


Spoiler: Scrambles from plusTimer



4BLD

Number of Solves: 5
Mean: 5:25.617
Best: 5:00.353
Worst: 6:08.100
Average: 5:19.878
Current Ao5: 5:19.878
Best Ao5: 5:19.878

1. 5:17.854
28/06/2017 22:21:38
B F2 U2 L F' U B2 L D2 U' L B2 U2 L' U2 L D2 L' F2 R Uw2 F2 Rw2 L B' Rw2 L' B R' Fw2 D2 L2 Uw R' Uw R2 D Fw2 Rw Fw L U D Rw R2 y

2. 5:26.220
28/06/2017 22:28:40
L2 B2 R2 U D' R2 F2 U D2 B L2 B' R' B2 L B' U' D' L' U Rw2 B U Fw2 U' D2 B Uw2 B Uw2 D' L2 Rw R U B2 Rw' L' Fw Uw2 Rw' D2 Fw2 D' Rw2 x' y'

3. (6:08.100)
28/06/2017 22:35:36
R2 U B2 U L2 U D2 B2 D' R U' B2 R' D' F2 B' L B D' F Fw2 D2 Rw2 L D2 L2 Fw2 D' F2 U Fw2 L' Fw' B L2 D F' U2 Fw' Uw' Fw Uw B' Rw U' x' y

4. (5:00.353)
28/06/2017 22:44:10
U' F' L B2 D' U2 L' D' L B2 U' R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 Fw2 U' Rw2 U2 Fw2 F Uw2 F L2 F' L2 Uw2 Rw2 L' B2 Rw' F' L2 Uw Rw' L' Uw F Rw' L2 z y

5. 5:15.561
28/06/2017 22:51:09
U2 L' D2 R D2 L' F2 L2 D2 B2 U F' R L F' R2 D2 U B2 R2 Fw2 Rw2 L2 R Uw2 Rw2 U' B2 D R U R Fw D2 F' D U2 Fw Uw' Fw2 B R Uw' B2 R' x' y


----------



## porkynator (Jun 28, 2017)

PB Avg5: 22.85 wow!

1. 22.46 B2 R2 D L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U' B' L D' R2 U' R' B' D L' R' Fw'
2. (21.30) F U2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 D' R F' U' L' F D2 F2 R' B2 Rw2
3. 23.87 D' B2 U2 F D2 F' L2 B R' F2 U2 R2 U' R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D Uw2
4. (25.45) B F R2 U2 B' R2 U2 L2 B' R2 L' U2 F' L2 D' B F' D' R2 Rw Uw'
5. 22.21 R2 F B2 R B2 D R U2 B' L D2 F2 L' F2 R' U2 R U2 B2 U2 Fw'

Easy scrambles, but still crazy for me!


----------



## BenBergen (Jun 28, 2017)

49.03 3Bld average of 5 (first sub-50) and 56.22 3Bld average of 12 (first sub-1)! Also got 8 sub-1 solves in a row in the process, which is pretty cool.

Average of 5: 49.03

1. (45.20) U2 B2 F2 L F2 L' B2 D2 L2 D2 U' B' D2 R' D' L R' F' R2 F' Uw2 (10/6+CT)
2. 46.72 D L B R2 B2 U' B R F L F2 D R2 U' L2 F2 L2 U' L2 D2 R2 Rw Uw2 (12/8)
3. 51.93 D L2 R' B2 R' F2 D2 L F2 R' U2 D' L F' U' L2 F' D2 U' L Fw' Uw2 (11/7)
4. 48.45 B2 U2 F2 D' L2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 D L' D' U' B' F2 U2 L2 U R' F2 Rw Uw (10+EF/8)
5. (53.90) U L' U2 F2 U2 L' B2 U2 L F2 R2 F' U' B' D2 F' U2 L B2 D2 B2 Rw' Uw2 (12/8)

Average of 12: 56.22

1. 1:08.17 R B2 U2 L2 F2 D F2 L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 F' R2 U F D2 U2 F2 L D2 Fw' Uw' (12/8)
2. 1:16.03 F U2 L2 F' L2 B2 R2 B' R2 U2 F' R' F' D2 U F2 R F' L' B' Rw Uw2 (12/8)
3. (45.20) U2 B2 F2 L F2 L' B2 D2 L2 D2 U' B' D2 R' D' L R' F' R2 F' Uw2 (10/6+CT)
4. 46.72 D L B R2 B2 U' B R F L F2 D R2 U' L2 F2 L2 U' L2 D2 R2 Rw Uw2 (12/8)
5. 51.93 D L2 R' B2 R' F2 D2 L F2 R' U2 D' L F' U' L2 F' D2 U' L Fw' Uw2 (11/7)
6. 48.45 B2 U2 F2 D' L2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 D L' D' U' B' F2 U2 L2 U R' F2 Rw Uw (10+EF/8)
7. 53.90 U L' U2 F2 U2 L' B2 U2 L F2 R2 F' U' B' D2 F' U2 L B2 D2 B2 Rw' Uw2 (12/8)
8. 53.69 R2 U2 F2 L2 F D2 R2 B R2 B D L2 F' L' F2 L2 U B' U' Rw2 Uw2 (11/7)
9. 52.43 U' R2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 R D2 U F' D L' U2 F2 L U2 Uw (10/8)
10. 56.60 U2 F' R F' R U L U F2 D2 B2 U2 B2 R' U2 L' D2 F2 B2 U' Uw (11/7+CT)
11. (DNF) U2 B' L2 F' U2 F' U2 F L2 D2 B2 R U' B2 L' U R' F R D R' Rw (12/8)
12. 54.31 D' F U' R' L2 B R D2 R' U F2 B2 D2 B2 U' L2 U2 B2 D' R2 Rw Uw' (12/8)



Spoiler: Video


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jun 29, 2017)

A humble, yet meaningful thing I conquered today: Finished creating my first sticker set for 3Style Corners (RDF). Took a bit longer but I'm happy with the result. Will start drilling them tomorrow before moving into the next sticker.

I assume I should pick one from the same piece, and once they're down, move into the 3rd one before picking a new piece, right?


----------



## fp4316 (Jun 29, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> A humble, yet meaningful thing I conquered today: Finished creating my first sticker set for 3Style Corners (RDF). Took a bit longer but I'm happy with the result. Will start drilling them tomorrow before moving into the next sticker.
> 
> I assume I should pick one from the same piece, and once they're down, move into the 3rd one before picking a new piece, right?


nice job, and yes


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Jun 29, 2017)

5BLD PB by 40 seconds

13:52.32 [6:57.30]

The tps practice I've been doing for 3x3 is paying off. Too bad I won't be competing at Nats.


----------



## Torch (Jun 29, 2017)

Christopher Cabrera said:


> 5BLD PB by 40 seconds
> 
> 13:52.32 [6:57.30]
> 
> The tps practice I've been doing for 3x3 is paying off. Too bad I won't be competing at Nats.



Sub-me!


----------



## kake123 (Jul 1, 2017)

*10min 19.48s* 5BLD PB single


Spoiler: Scrambles from plusTimer



5BLD

Number of Solves: 3
Mean: DNF
Best: 10:19.480
Worst: DNF
Average: 13:40.900

1. 13:40.900
01/07/2017 09:54:11
Rw2 Lw2 D' R' Fw F2 Lw Fw2 Bw B2 U D Fw2 F Uw' Rw2 F' B Rw' D Rw B Bw2 D' F2 U D' B2 Lw' Rw' Bw2 F' Rw' R' B' Lw' Uw L' Rw F Bw2 L Bw2 R B2 D2 R' Dw' U Uw L' Lw Rw Uw2 L Uw2 Rw F2 Rw2 Bw2 3Rw' 3Uw2

2. (DNF (0.250))
01/07/2017 10:10:43
Fw2 Bw L2 F' L Lw2 Uw R2 Bw B2 Lw L2 U D2 Bw2 Fw U2 B' Uw' F' Dw2 Lw' Bw' U2 D' Lw2 L2 Rw F' Bw D Rw' D' Fw Uw' U' L R Uw' Fw L U' Rw' Dw Fw2 Dw' U Rw Uw2 Rw2 Bw' Lw' Uw' U F2 R' B2 F Bw U 3Rw'

3. (10:19.480)
01/07/2017 10:29:29
Fw B2 Dw2 Lw2 Rw2 F Bw' Fw Uw Dw2 R' D' Rw F' Rw2 Uw' Rw' L2 Bw Rw2 L' F Fw Lw Uw' Dw D Rw' L' F Bw2 L2 Fw2 Lw' D2 L F Uw' B' Lw2 Fw U' L D2 R Fw2 L' D U Rw2 Dw' Uw' Bw2 R L Lw' Fw' L U2 3Rw


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jul 1, 2017)

1:06.66 [15.28] U2 L F2 U2 B2 R2 U2 L' B2 L' B D R' U' F' D' F' R' U' L2 Fw Uw' 

Memorization PB!  execution was meh


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jul 1, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> 1:06.66 [15.28] U2 L F2 U2 B2 R2 U2 L' B2 L' B D R' U' F' D' F' R' U' L2 Fw Uw'
> 
> Memorization PB!  execution was meh


Plez teach me your memo ways senpai


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jul 1, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> Plez teach me your memo ways senpai



Haha try to alternate rushed attempts and safe ones. Your times start to drop and you don't even notice xD


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 1, 2017)

5bld in 23:59 finally a 3rd sucess lol


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jul 1, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> Haha try to alternate rushed attempts and safe ones. Your times start to drop and you don't even notice xD


Do you mean rush 1 attempt and then the next one take it easy and then repeat?


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jul 1, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> Do you mean rush 1 attempt and then the next one take it easy and then repeat?



Yeah. Or perhaps do like 3 rushed attempts then 3 safe ones, whatever option you adapt the best to. Rushing is a bit more stressful at first,but once you start to pick up the rhythm it becomes second nature and you speed up as you memorize when you feel the memo is easier.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 1, 2017)

3/5 in 28:32 (5:42 PC)
Accomplishment cuz my time per cube has shot down and I can feel it during my attempts. Also my mistakes were dum ones which could easily be fixed.

Not seeing a flipped edge at the back and memoing incorrectly for a few letters.
So I got probably fit 8 or 9 cubes in an hour with good reviews!


----------



## porkynator (Jul 1, 2017)

Crazy scramble
17.67 D' B2 L2 U L2 F2 L2 D' F2 L2 U' F L' B' L' R' B' D' R B2 U' Uw'


Spoiler



y
x R U2 R' U' R U' R' L' U2 L U L' U L x'
[R' U R, D2]
[U R U', L]
[x': D, R U' R']

[U': L E' L', U']
[x' U': L E' L', U']
[L U2: L, U M' U']
U M U M U M U2 M' U M' U M' U


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jul 1, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> Yeah. Or perhaps do like 3 rushed attempts then 3 safe ones, whatever option you adapt the best to. Rushing is a bit more stressful at first,but once you start to pick up the rhythm it becomes second nature and you speed up as you memorize when you feel the memo is easier.


Tried it out and got a 1:33.xx solve :O


----------



## Meneghetti (Jul 1, 2017)

PB mo3! First sub-24!

mean of 3: 23.58
1. 26.62 B R2 D2 U2 R B2 R' D2 L' B2 R' B2 F' D B2 D B2 F' L2 R2 
2. 21.17 L2 U' F2 R2 U F2 U B2 R2 D F2 R' F2 L' B F U B2 U L F' 
3. 22.95 B' F2 U2 F2 L2 U' R2 D2 B2 U F2 D F U B2 L2 R D B F2


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jul 1, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> Tried it out and got a 1:33.xx solve :O



PB Single? Awesome!


----------



## kake123 (Jul 2, 2017)

*9min 56.11s* 5BLD PB single
First sub10!


Spoiler: Scramble from plusTimer



Number of Solves: 1
Mean: 9:56.110

1. (9:56.110)
02/07/2017 17:10:03
R2 Fw' Dw' B' L2 Rw' U2 L2 D F2 Lw2 Bw F2 Uw U' B2 Bw L' R2 Uw' Rw B L' B Dw2 B Uw Lw D U2 Dw' Lw2 U' Dw D2 Uw2 L' Lw' Uw' R Fw R Fw2 Lw' B' Bw2 Rw' Lw B2 D F Lw F' Bw' B' Rw' Dw' R' Uw' R' 3Fw 3Uw2


----------



## porkynator (Jul 2, 2017)

Avg12: 25.78!


Spoiler



1. 23.20 B2 D R2 B2 D' L2 R2 D' U2 R2 U2 L D2 B' D' B2 U F2 D2 F' U' Rw Uw'
2. (DNF(29.50)) D2 F2 D2 L2 F' U2 F2 L2 R2 F' L2 D L' B' F2 D' U R F' R F Rw2 Uw'
3. (21.32) D2 B L2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F R2 D2 F2 L' D F' D U R' B U2 R
4. 26.39 B' L2 B2 D2 B2 R2 D2 F U2 F' L' B2 U B' R2 U L U L R2 Rw Uw2
5. 23.89 D B L' F' D B2 U' F2 R' D' R' F2 L U2 R' U2 R' D2 B2 R' D2 Rw2 Uw'
6. 24.12 R' U' L2 D F2 R2 U' F2 D U B' F U B R' D R2 F2 D Rw Uw2
7. 31.79 D2 B' R F' D' F L2 B' F2 U2 R' D2 F2 D2 R U2 L' F2 R' U Rw Uw
8. 25.19 L2 B' L2 F2 R2 B2 D2 B' L2 D2 F2 U' F2 L' F R2 B2 L' D2 U2 B Fw Uw2
9. 28.16 D L D2 R B2 R2 U2 F' U' D2 F2 R2 B' L2 D2 F' U2 L2 D2 B2 Rw' Uw'
10. 26.58 U' L2 D L2 R2 F2 D R2 B2 U L2 R' B U R' B R2 D L' F U' Rw' Uw2
11. 24.02 R' L B' R2 L B2 U R' U' B U2 F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D' F2 U R2 D' Fw
12. 24.37 D R B D B' R' U2 F U D2 R L F2 B2 L B2 L D2 R U2 D Rw Uw'


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jul 2, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> PB Single? Awesome!


Idk why I said 1:33 solve it was a 1:33 dnf but I forgot to undo a setup move so that's the only reason :l I also got a 1:25 dnf. Still don't have a sub 2 single though


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jul 2, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> Idk why I said 1:33 solve it was a 1:33 dnf but I forgot to undo a setup move so that's the only reason :l I also got a 1:25 dnf. Still don't have a sub 2 single though



Ah, gotcha. Still, that's pretty impressive! Shows lots of potential


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jul 3, 2017)

Broke my PB Mo3 and Ao12 on a single sitting. The difference a good warm-up and broken in lube make is astounding, hah.

My execution improved a little, but some of the best times were due to implementating comms, yay! 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-3
*mean of 3: 1:03.93*



Spoiler: Scrambles



Time List:
1. 58.01[21.58] R L2 U B2 F2 U' F2 U2 R2 D' L2 D' L' D' F R2 F2 D B' U' 
2. 1:09.68[20.31] U2 F2 R2 F' D2 U2 F2 R2 F' L2 F2 U' B' U2 R D L U F U' F' Rw2 Uw' 
3. 1:04.10[18.02] R' F' L2 R2 D2 F' L2 B2 U2 B L2 U2 R U' L D2 B' L2 U R2 Rw2 Uw'



Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-3
*avg of 12: 1:15.91*



Spoiler: Scrambles



Time List:
1. 1:16.18[23.76] F' R B2 L' U' D B' R' U R L U2 D2 R' D2 R L D2 R B2 Rw Uw' 
2. 1:16.41[28.18] R2 B2 D2 L2 D R2 U F L U2 B2 D2 L2 D R2 F2 D L2 D B2 
3. 1:15.88[20.48] D L2 D' B2 U' F2 U L2 B2 U2 R2 L' D2 F' D L2 B' L' D B Uw 
4. 1:24.86[26.20] B2 D2 U2 R B2 D2 F2 R2 D2 L' D2 F L R' U F2 L' D' L2 D2 Fw' Uw 
5. (58.01[21.58]) R L2 U B2 F2 U' F2 U2 R2 D' L2 D' L' D' F R2 F2 D B' U' 
6. 1:09.68[20.31] U2 F2 R2 F' D2 U2 F2 R2 F' L2 F2 U' B' U2 R D L U F U' F' Rw2 Uw' 
7. 1:04.10[18.02] R' F' L2 R2 D2 F' L2 B2 U2 B L2 U2 R U' L D2 B' L2 U R2 Rw2 Uw' 
8. 1:23.18[24.87] R B L B2 R U2 L' B' D' F2 R2 F D2 B D2 B2 U2 B' D2 Fw' Uw2 
9. 1:19.49[26.36] U' L2 U R2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 U L2 F L R' U L2 F L' F' D Fw 
10. (1:41.15[35.05]) B2 D2 R' L' B' R' L' B L2 U B2 U' F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D' B2 Rw Uw' 
11. 1:07.73[23.50] D2 R2 B2 R2 U' F2 R2 D' B2 L2 U' L' B2 R D2 L B R U' R2 D Fw' 
12. 1:21.55[25.40] D F2 R B2 U2 B2 R B2 F2 L' F2 R' F' L U' R D2 F U' F Rw


----------



## porkynator (Jul 4, 2017)

Very nice accuracy today!

solves/total: 32/35

single: 20.55
mo3: 23.05 (σ = 1.80)
ao5: 23.91 (σ = 0.45)
ao12: 26.65 (σ = 3.52)
mean: 27.63



Spoiler



1. 23.15 U' B2 L2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 R2 B' L D2 R U2 B2 U' B' F L' Rw' Uw'
2. 26.02 B' D2 B' U2 L2 B D2 F2 R2 F D2 R B F2 R U F' L U' B F2 Fw' Uw'
3. 29.31 L U2 F2 U2 B2 U2 B U2 F' L2 U2 F D' U2 L2 D' L' U F D' Fw Uw'
4. 36.93 B2 F2 U2 F2 D' L2 D R2 D' U' L2 R B' U' F' U' B L' B2
5. 27.10 F2 U B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U' B2 D' U B' U L2 F D' B F L F R Rw Uw
6. 31.33 F2 D' R2 F2 D2 U' B2 F2 R2 U2 B U' L2 D F' L B' R B R2 Rw2 Uw
7. 24.01 F U' B' U' D F2 D' F2 L F2 B2 D' R2 D L2 F2 U D F2 U Rw' Uw'
8. 23.41 L2 R2 B2 U2 F' D2 F' R2 D2 B' L2 U' R D' L' B' D' R2 D2 R2 B' Fw Uw
9. 24.63 F2 L2 D R2 U2 R2 D F2 D2 U' R2 L' F2 L2 U R' B' L' D2 U
10. 21.09 R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 B F2 L2 R2 U2 L2 R B2 L' F' U' R D B2 L' D Fw'
11. 24.31 L2 B L' B U L' F2 L' D2 B2 U R2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D L2 B2 R' Rw' Uw2
12. 33.17 U L2 F2 D2 R2 U2 B R2 D2 U2 B R2 L F' U' B' U' F D R' F2 Rw2
13. DNF(24.86) U B U2 R2 D' R2 F R' U' L2 D2 F2 L2 B U2 B' L2 F' D2 F' Fw
14. 25.26 U2 F2 L2 F2 R D2 F2 L' F2 U2 F2 B U F D' U2 F' D L2 R2 Rw Uw
15. 30.23 R U2 B2 R2 D2 F' L2 F R2 D2 B2 U2 R F' L' D' F2 U' R' B D Fw Uw
16. 24.91 R2 B2 F' D2 B' L2 B' F' U2 L2 U2 R' F' L' D2 U B L2 R' D2 L2 Rw2 Uw2
17. DNF(29.31) D2 U2 B R2 F2 L2 F' U2 B' L2 F R' D2 L B2 L2 D' U' F' R' U' Uw2
18. 24.96 D R2 U R2 D R2 D' L2 U' L2 U' F' U' F2 U' F2 R' D L' U' F2 Rw2 Uw
19. 26.10 B' R2 B2 L2 F L U2 D L' B2 D' F2 D R2 U F2 R2 U' B2 R2 Fw'
20. 24.37 U2 L2 U' L2 F2 U F2 L2 U' B' R' B2 L' D R2 B' D' R2
21. 27.48 U' B2 F2 D2 R' B2 L' U2 L2 B2 R' U2 D' R B U F2 D' F' R' B' Rw' Uw2
22. 32.35 B2 U L2 U' L2 D' R2 F2 L2 R2 D2 F R' U L2 F' L2 U F2 D U' Rw
23. 20.55 B2 F2 D' U' F2 D L2 D2 L' F' D B L2 R' D2 B2 F D' Rw Uw
24. 36.70 R U2 B2 U2 L B2 L F2 L' U2 R F L F D L2 B2 R' F' D2
25. 26.72 R2 F' R2 F R2 D2 F' R2 U2 R' U2 F' U2 R D' L' U2 B2 F2 Rw2 Uw2
26. 21.22 R D' L' U2 B' L D2 L B R U2 R' F2 B2 D2 B2 R2 L' D2 L' Fw
27. DNF(28.12) D2 R U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 B' U2 B' L2 R' B L' R' U R Fw'
28. 26.55 L F' R2 F2 U2 L2 F' U2 F' L2 B U2 R' D U' F D' R' B D' U' Rw' Uw2
29. 34.60 F R2 D' R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 D' F2 R2 B D B F2 R D B' U F2 Fw
30. 34.60 B U L U' D2 F' R2 B U2 B2 R2 D' B2 U L2 D2 F2 L2 D' B Fw' Uw2
31. 27.55 R' U2 B2 R2 B2 D F2 D2 B2 D R2 U2 R' U F R' B U L' B F2 Rw2 Uw'
32. 26.34 B' U2 R D2 L' D2 F2 R2 B2 R F2 D' F U' B R U' B L2 D2 Fw' Uw2
33. 24.90 B' U F2 U' F' R2 F2 D2 L' F L2 D2 F R2 F D2 B' R2 F' Uw2
34. 29.74 U2 B' D2 L2 U2 F U2 F L2 B2 D2 L B' R D B D L2 F R D2 Rw2 Uw2
35. 34.55 B2 D2 U R2 D' R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U' L R2 F D2 B' D' F R' D2 F Fw' Uw'


----------



## the super cuber (Jul 5, 2017)

Second Indian to get a 4BLD mean!  ranked 11th in the world and (unofficial) national record! the 3:26 single is ranked 20th in the world! 

Done at NCRO 2017
Cube- cubicle Wuque M


----------



## Martial (Jul 5, 2017)

*PB ao12 : 29.71*





1. 28.75 F' D2 U2 B2 U2 B' L2 D2 U2 B2 F' R U R D2 L F2 D2 U R2 B'
2. 30.06 F2 U' F2 D L2 D F2 R2 U' L2 B' U' L R' F U R' U2 R'
3. 30.80 F R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F' D2 L2 D2 F2 L' F2 D2 F' L D L B' R2 U
4. 27.19 U2 B2 D2 R' D2 R2 B2 F2 L' D2 F2 D L2 F D B2 U' L2 U2 B U'
5. 29.97 D2 L B2 L2 B2 R' D2 U2 F2 D2 R2 B' R' D' B2 L' U' F' D L2 D'
6. 29.91 R2 U' B2 D B2 L2 D L2 F2 D2 B2 L' B D L F2 R B D' F' U'
7. (DNF(37.37)) U2 F' D2 F' R2 D2 U2 F2 R2 F L R' B' L2 R2 B2 D B' U R2
8. 26.63 F U2 B R2 F' D2 L2 F2 R2 B' L2 R' U2 B' D B D L' R2 F
9. (23.36) B' U2 L2 D2 F' U2 L2 F R' F' R' D2 F U R' F' R F2
10. 32.34 U2 D2 F' R B2 U' F' U2 D' B D F2 U2 F2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 U' F2
11. 33.07 L2 D' R2 B2 R2 U R2 B2 D2 L2 U2 L' D2 F' U2 B' R U L D L2
12. 28.42 D2 B R2 D2 U2 R2 D2 B L2 D' B2 R D F L2 B L2 B2 U


----------



## Meneghetti (Jul 6, 2017)

19.45 R2 U' B2 R2 D2 L2 U F2 D2 F2 R D' B F R' B R' D F D
My second sub-20 

Also, PB avg5: 23.81


Spoiler



1. (21.77) D2 B2 U2 R2 D' L2 F2 U2 B2 F' L2 B2 D' B2 U' B' R' U' F' 
2. 22.68 F U2 B2 U' R2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 F2 D L' B2 U2 B2 F2 D L' B D 
3. (DNF(21.89)) U B' R2 U2 L2 D2 F R2 D2 B' F' D2 U F U' F' R2 F2 L' U B' 
4. 26.76 R D2 R B2 D2 B2 L R F2 L2 B' D' L U' L2 U' L2 B2 L' F2 
5. 21.97 L2 B' L2 B U2 B' F2 D2 L2 R' U L' R B L' U' F2 D F

Missed a great mo3 and avg5 in that third solve... Very good scramble.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 6, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-6
mean of 3: 1:31.52

Time List:
1. 1:37.50 F R' F' R2 B' L U F2 U' D2 L U2 L' F2 D2 F2 R' F2 B2 Rw' Uw' 
2. 1:37.36 U2 F' U2 L2 F U2 F2 L2 R2 F' D2 L' B' R2 D' L' U2 L R B' U' Rw Uw2 
3. 1:19.68 U2 R' B R2 U F2 R' L U F' R2 F' L2 D2 F' L2 D2 B2 U2 F R Rw2 Uw2

Yay


----------



## kake123 (Jul 6, 2017)

50.442s 3BLD PB mo3 (rip the last solve tho)


Spoiler: Scrambles from plusTimer



3BLD

Number of Solves: 3
Mean: 50.442
Best: 45.638
Worst: 58.357
Average: 47.333

1. 47.333
06/07/2017 12:53:35
U2 L' B2 R B2 F2 D2 R D2 B2 F2 D L' R2 B' D' F D F R2 D Rw' Uw

2. (45.638)
06/07/2017 12:55:19
U' R2 U2 F2 U L2 D2 B2 U2 B L' B L2 F R' B' D B' R' B Rw Uw2

3. (58.357)
06/07/2017 12:57:08
F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D L2 F2 D2 L R' U F L2 R' U' B' L R2 Uw


----------



## OJ Cubing (Jul 6, 2017)

mBLD 11/11 Finally!!
After 5 attempts (9/11, 10/11, 5/11, 9/11) I finally managed to get 11/11 and did it in only 45 minutes as well!
Best part is that it's 1 week today when I shall be competing in mBLD at the World Championships so I'm glad I've got an unofficial 11 before I attempt it officially!! (I shall first attempt 10 but will go for 11 after getting a 10/10 success)


----------



## arquillian (Jul 7, 2017)

25/25 57:51 PB!
yayyy finally 
37 memo, which is great for me
Third time getting 25 sub hour, third time getting 25/25, but first time both together


----------



## porkynator (Jul 7, 2017)

Casual PB mo3: 22.01
1. 22.03 L' B2 U2 R F2 L' F2 U2 L' B2 L' B U R F D F' L D2 R' F' Rw2
2. 21.55 R' D2 R' F2 R F' L2 D' F' R2 U2 D' B2 L2 D R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 Fw' Uw
3. 22.45 F2 D R2 F2 U2 B2 D' U2 F2 U' R2 L' D F2 L R2 B' F' R U F' Fw Uw


----------



## Meneghetti (Jul 8, 2017)

3BLD PB avg12 by 1.24 
avg12: 26.61


Spoiler



1. 25.44 U R2 B' L2 B2 U2 F R2 U2 F' D R D2 U F L R2 U' B Rw Uw 
2. 28.04 B2 L2 U' F2 L2 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 B D' F2 L' B' L B' F2 U2 B Fw' 
3. (DNF(23.11)) R L2 F' D2 B2 R2 F2 L2 D2 B D2 F2 U R D' U2 L U B D2 Rw2 Uw 
4. (23.14) F2 R B2 R U2 D F' D2 R' D2 F2 D2 R2 D2 R' F2 L' F2 D' Fw' Uw' 
5. 23.52 D2 R2 B2 R F2 U' F B D' F2 B2 R L2 F2 U2 L F2 B2 D2 B Rw' Uw' 
6. 27.81 B2 L2 B' R2 B' U2 L2 B2 U2 B' D' B' F' L2 U' B2 D R B' D' Rw2 Uw' 
7. 28.48 D2 R U2 D R2 U2 F L' F D' L2 D B2 D2 F2 U F2 R2 D2 L2 Fw Uw' 
8. 25.47 U2 R F2 R D2 R' F2 L2 B2 D' R B' F2 U2 B2 R' U B F' Fw' Uw' 
9. 23.60 F2 B2 R' L' B L' D' L B U2 F L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 F' R2 F' D Rw Uw' 
10. 27.63 F L U2 D2 B' L2 U B' D2 B2 R2 U B2 L2 D' F2 D' R2 D' B' 
11. 30.27 L2 F2 R2 B L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 U' B' L U F R2 B' U' B2 Fw' 
12. 25.82 F' R' U2 D' F' B' U' L' U R' U2 B2 L D2 L B2 D2 F2 B'


----------



## kake123 (Jul 8, 2017)

4BLD PBs
4min 28.561s Single
*4min 57.286s* Mo3
*5min 18.617s* Avg5 (rip only PB by 1s because of the last solve)



Spoiler: Scrambles from plusTimer



4BLD

Number of Solves: 5
Mean: 5:25.897
Best: 4:28.561
Worst: 6:45.077
Average: 5:18.617
Current Ao5: 5:18.617
Best Ao5: 5:18.617
Best Mo3: 4:57.286

1. 4:48.014
08/07/2017 14:14:08
D U R B' R' F2 L F R B2 U' R2 L2 U B2 D' L2 D' L2 U2 Uw2 Rw2 L Fw2 R2 F2 B L Uw2 D2 Fw2 B F' Uw' B' L2 U2 L2 Fw2 Rw' Uw' U' Rw D2 Fw' R2 y2

2. 5:35.284
08/07/2017 14:20:19
F R2 F R' B2 U' R2 L F' D2 B2 U F2 U B2 D2 R2 B2 F2 D2 Fw2 U Rw2 U D2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 F D U2 F' Rw' Fw2 R' U Rw L Uw Fw' L' D2 Fw' D2 Fw2 y

3. (4:28.561)
08/07/2017 14:27:17
U2 B L2 B2 U2 B' D2 B' R2 B2 U2 D F' R' B2 R2 F' D' L F' D2 Rw2 D2 B Uw2 D2 Rw2 F U' R2 Fw2 B2 U2 Rw' R B' D' Rw2 L D' Rw' Uw' Rw' B2 Rw' Fw'

4. 5:32.553
08/07/2017 14:48:44
U B2 D L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 L B2 D F' U' L F D L F' Uw2 R D' Rw2 D L' Fw2 L U2 L Fw2 L Fw L' D Fw Uw2 R2 Uw B Rw Fw2 Uw2 D Rw' z' y

5. (6:45.077)
08/07/2017 14:57:11
R B2 U2 L U2 B2 F2 L2 R' B2 U2 F' L2 D F2 D2 L F R B2 R Uw2 R2 B Rw2 U' F U2 Rw2 Fw2 R2 U' F B Rw Fw2 F2 R' L' Fw' Uw U' B Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw' z


----------



## sigalig (Jul 9, 2017)

First attempt at 42 cube multibld: 38/42 in 1:18:28.21[50:48.95]

I was kinda hoping for sub-1:15 but this feels good anyway  accuracy is definitely a bit better than I expected.

DNFs:
- an A perm
- 2 twisted corners
- a 3 edge cycle
- M2 + 5 edges meaning I forgot to do an M2 somewhere during edges and it through the rest off 

Edit:


Spoiler: video










Also: I went through and figured out what caused all the DNFs...much more frustrating than I predicted. One was doing the inverse of the right comm, one was doing u M' u2 M' u instead of u' M' u2 M' u', one was tracing to the wrong side of a corner during memo (causing two corners to be twisted) and one was DNF just cus it slipped my mind to do the M2 target alg U2 M' U2 M' 
Precisely zero mistakes in memo retainment/recall.


----------



## Gold Cuber (Jul 9, 2017)

Successfully did the corners BLD on a 3x3!


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 9, 2017)

started learning 3BLD parity!  

some (long) alg i found for one of the worst cases

U r' U'D' R U' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R UD r U'


----------



## Jacck (Jul 9, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> started learning 3BLD parity!
> some (long) alg i found for one of the worst cases
> U r' U'D' R U' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R UD r U'


did FMC the last hour and so I thought about solving this with an J-Perm or something. What about:
x2 B R' Y-perm R B' x2
You won't have to do the x2 in the end before you drop the cube I guess 
(EDIT: a Y-perm, that swaps UF-UR and URF-ULB, sorry, don't know much about PLL 
with UL-UB and URF-ULB it would be: y2 F L' Y-perm L F' y2)


----------



## Roman (Jul 10, 2017)

Got an easy 3bld scramble, 24.39 PB
D R2 U B2 U L2 D R2 U' L2 U' R D L2 B R' B' D F D' F2


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jul 10, 2017)

Funny thing that happened yesterday.

This is probably my best solve so far, splits-wise. The memo is certainly a PB but the real catch was execution.

It had 3 comms I know. Two of which I did without thinking much (albeit playing safe) and one other which I was slow at and had a 2~ seconds pause. And even so I was this close to breaking my PB single.

I can only imagine what it will be like when I'm fluent at more comms, with improved execution and hopefully without many pauses, if any at all (like I already do with M2 and the OP portion of corners, which is still huge). This solve was great motivation.

@Underwatercuber, come to the 3Style side


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jul 10, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> Funny thing that happened yesterday.
> 
> This is probably my best solve so far, splits-wise. The memo is certainly a PB but the real catch was execution.
> 
> ...


I shall start learning 3style today.


----------



## Ollie (Jul 10, 2017)

*5BLD:*
4:46.75, 5:14.24, 5:20.97 = *5:07.32 Mo3
*
Good enough.

Edit:

4:42.50, really easy scramble though. I suck now: -
F l b' f B' u' B' D l2 D' d l2 b' D R r2 l2 U2 f R d D' b2 F' B D2 d B' r2 L' l R2 b F2 r U u D F' R' l r' u l2 D2 U2 L2 b2 R2 d u l2 F' r u' d' D U' l R2


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 10, 2017)

getting the hang of full edge floating

26.48 D L2 F2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 D L D2 R' B2 U F L2 D2 B' D'

https://goo.gl/HdcSyu


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jul 11, 2017)

Holy balls.

Got three sub 60s today! 

First had a close call, with 55.88 [19. 32]. Then I broke my PB single with a 50.72 [15.78] and a few solves layer got a 53.59 [15.85].

Was having a pretty bad day, messing up execution and forgetting comms a lot but I take it back. Great day for 3BLD!


----------



## Cale S (Jul 12, 2017)

won a white Wushuang at Nationals and it's really good

5BLD - 4:55.55 [2:07]


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 13, 2017)

DNF(10:39.77) R' F l' b' D2 L u2 b d' b' B r2 f' U2 r2 B f U' B' f2 d2 u' b r U' l U' l2 r L2 D L u B2 R2 U' B2 L' f' D' f' L l2 d' f r L D F R' L D f' U D2 u l2 d' r' D' 

DNF, but still an accomplishment cuz the execution was almost sub 3 (with pauses too)


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jul 13, 2017)

PB Ao5

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-13
avg of 5: *1:06.36*



Spoiler: Scrambles 



Time List:
1. (DNF(1:16.76)[23.95]) R2 D2 F2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F D U' B' R2 F' R' D' U R'
2. 1:05.94[20.90] R' L B' D2 F R2 U L B R' F2 L2 U L2 D R2 D' B2 U' L2
3. (1:02.96[16.08]) D2 B D2 F' R2 B U2 F' L2 D2 F2 U' L' F U' R B L2 D F' D'
4. 1:03.47[18.97] B U' F' B2 U2 F' L' D' R' U2 F2 B2 U' L2 U R2 F2 D2 B2 R2
5. 1:09.65[22.50] B R2 D2 B' U2 F U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D F2 L' B2 D2 R2 B' D2 R F'



PB Ao12

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-13
avg of 12: *1:14.52*



Spoiler: Scrambles 



Time List:
1. 1:31.83 L2 D' B2 D' R2 U B2 L2 D2 R2 B L' F D U R' D L' B2 U' R Uw2
2. 1:09.00 L2 F' B U' B2 D2 F D R U2 D2 R L B2 D2 L U2 F2 L2 U Fw' Uw2
3. 1:17.00 U' L2 D' L2 F2 R2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 B' R U L2 D' U' F' L' B' U2 Rw
4. (1:02.78) L' D B2 D B2 F2 D' L2 F2 D2 B2 D' B R2 F L' U L F2 D Rw'
5. 1:24.27 B2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 D' R2 U' F U2 R' B2 L F' U2 L' F' Rw2
6. 1:18.49 F' U2 B' R2 B' L2 F' R2 F' L2 D2 L' U2 L U' B' D' U L2 F2 R Fw Uw
7. 1:22.59 F R2 B' U2 L2 B' D2 B' L2 D2 F2 U' L' R D B' F2 L B' D' F' Fw' Uw2
8. (DNF(1:16.76)[23.95]) R2 D2 F2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F D U' B' R2 F' R' D' U R'
9. 1:05.94[20.90] R' L B' D2 F R2 U L B R' F2 L2 U L2 D R2 D' B2 U' L2
10. 1:02.96[16.08] D2 B D2 F' R2 B U2 F' L2 D2 F2 U' L' F U' R B L2 D F' D'
11. 1:03.47[18.97] B U' F' B2 U2 F' L' D' R' U2 F2 B2 U' L2 U R2 F2 D2 B2 R2
12. 1:09.65[22.50] B R2 D2 B' U2 F U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D F2 L' B2 D2 R2 B' D2 R F'


----------



## Hazel (Jul 13, 2017)

Roman said:


> Got an easy 3bld scramble, 24.39 PB
> D R2 U B2 U L2 D R2 U' L2 U' R D L2 B R' B' D F D' F2


I got my first success with M2 edges with this scramble


----------



## barns (Jul 13, 2017)

I've just smashed my 4bld pb. The old one was 8:38.xx and now it is 5:51.56.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jul 13, 2017)

Memo PB! If not by a slight pause, it could've been overall PB as well. Still, pretty thrilled. 


Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-13
single: 51.80

Time List:
1. 51.79 [15.40] B R2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 U' L2 R2 U' R2 F L D2 R2 D B L2 R2 D2 Rw' Uw2


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jul 13, 2017)

5/5 Multi-Blind in 25:33.37 [18.58.91]


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 13, 2017)

So finally achieved a 3bld sucess while memoing in French. I've tried this just twice before and have sorta suceeded in the past but ended up having to use proper nouns to get around some tricky pairs, (typically I'd just become too annoyed thinking of words beginning with certain letters and just use something like an actor or a Pokémon to fill in the blank) but this time I finally managed to have the patience to do a solve without that. The time was slow, 5:13.36, but the point was to ensure it was completely french which is what I did.

Has anyone else played around with using multiple languages in their blind solving?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 13, 2017)

SirWaffle said:


> Has anyone else played around with using multiple languages in their blind solving?


I think I remember István Kocza telling me that he used a mix of languages (Hungarian/English?) when blindsolving megaminx, so he could have letter pair images for each possible pairing of 30 characters. That would help immensely with megaminx BLD.


----------



## sigalig (Jul 13, 2017)

Eyyyyyy 27.61 on a 10/8 scramble. Considering that my PB is still 26.80 on a 7/7, this feels pretty nice 

https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=y-_z2...81_moves_with_15.97_exec_&#45;&#45;>_5.07_TPS


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 13, 2017)

Mike Hughey said:


> I think I remember István Kocza telling me that he used a mix of languages (Hungarian/English?) when blindsolving megaminx, so he could have letter pair images for each possible pairing of 30 characters. That would help immensely with megaminx BLD.


I need to think of a way that french or a second langauge could help megaminx blind now. Really using a story only method (or not using that many images) the second half of the megaminx could be in the second langauge just by simply mixing the two. I am gonna play around with this a bit and see, I think this may actually be they key to me finally doing a megablind. Do you know where he may have put more info about this?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 13, 2017)

SirWaffle said:


> Do you know where he may have put more info about this?


I didn't think I'd find it, but I found it:
Blindfold Accomplishment Thread

As I recall, at Worlds 2013 I understood him to mean that he has images for each possible pairing of those 60 characters.


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 13, 2017)

Mike Hughey said:


> I didn't think I'd find it, but I found it:
> Blindfold Accomplishment Thread


Thanks so much for finding it!

Right now my idea is to letter the mega a-z twice (using 1-4 to fill i the last 4 pieces and then words for these numbers) and then if i get a piece from the upper half to use english and if i get one from the lower half to use french. and ofc two from the same half use a word for both. I am finding so far that although i need to get used to this lettering system i can at least quickly idenifty whether it belongs on top or bottom (only cause i know the mega color scheme by heart). I am finding so far that this method can work (for edges at least that is what i am trying it on). Just to give an idea this is what a memo looks like with what i am doing atm.

I'A T'2 B'V' Y'W' DE IU' R'B X'G' O'V T 
un Insect Ate des Tailles to(2) etre BraVo pour Y aller. Wario is DEad in un URus Boat. XérophaGie Ouvre a VeT.

english : An insect ate some thighs to be great for going to that place. Wario is dead in a buffalo boat. Bread opening a vet.

(it's not a complete memo of the egdes just an example until i got to a cycle break) I dont know it seems viable to me if i can work on recollection of french words a bit more since it is my second langauge, and as a slight get around in this case i will asign proper nouns to the french half only just to need less words.

edit: maybe we should make a thread for this convo so we dont clog the accomplishlent thread?


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 13, 2017)

sighted 5x5 single using 3style 

3:01.27 b' L2 d' l2 U F u D' L2 u R' D' L' b' l2 r2 R' U L2 u' f' u b2 R L2 B' r F l R D R D' b R r2 b L d2 L' d2 B u F f l B l d f L' B' D2 B f' D L2 r R2 F2

edit:
2:58.61 U2 l2 r2 u' l B2 L' D2 U F2 l2 d F2 U' l2 D' U B r U b' F l' r D' R r B2 d f2 r' f U' F2 U' u' F d F2 u2 B' D2 F' r R2 u L b2 r f2 u' b d2 f2 b2 r2 f2 B L' B2


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jul 14, 2017)

SirWaffle said:


> Has anyone else played around with using multiple languages in their blind solving?



In MBLD, I mix and match languages to get around repeated pairs. Mostly English, Portuguese, Spanish and German.


----------



## sigalig (Jul 14, 2017)

3:27.77 4BLD PB mo3 and ao5 
Kinda crazy, this is sub-my PB single from a few days ago lol.



Spoiler: times and scrambles



avg of 5: 3:27.77

Time List:
1. 3:37.86 R Fw2 F' L2 R2 Uw2 L2 U2 Fw2 R' Rw' Fw' R U' Fw2 U B D2 Fw2 U2 L U' Uw D2 B' U F D2 Uw' Fw2 B D U2 R2 Rw F' Fw D2 B U' 
2. 3:21.21 Uw R2 Rw F U2 B' D' B L2 Fw' B2 R' L D2 Uw L2 F' L2 D F' B' D2 L2 R2 B2 Fw' Rw D2 U2 Uw Fw' R D R2 B R2 U B2 L Uw 
3. 3:24.22 Fw Rw2 B2 Fw2 U2 L2 Rw U2 Rw' Uw B' R L' Rw2 F2 B2 Fw' Rw2 F Rw' F' B2 R F' U Uw2 Rw' Uw Fw F2 U F2 L' Rw2 U F2 B' Uw L' B' 
4. (DNF(3:54.39)) F Rw D2 Uw U2 B D' Uw' Rw2 F Fw2 D' Fw B L2 B D B U Uw' R Rw Uw2 B Fw2 L2 F' Rw B2 F' D' Fw' Rw2 L2 Fw2 B2 L U2 L R' 
5. (3:19.10) U' D2 Uw2 R2 L' Rw' Uw F' U Uw2 R Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 D2 U' R2 Fw D F' L' D2 R2 U' L' Uw' D2 Fw' D Fw F2 Uw2 B F' D2 L F' Rw2 F' U


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jul 14, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> Memo PB! If not by a slight pause, it could've been overall PB as well. Still, pretty thrilled.
> 
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-13
> ...


Dude I seriously need to practice the alternating rush and safe solves more. I need that memo!



sigalig said:


> Eyyyyyy 27.61 on a 10/8 scramble. Considering that my PB is still 26.80 on a 7/7, this feels pretty nice
> 
> https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=y-_z2_D_R_U2_L2_B_R2_F-_U-_R_L-_F2_L_U2_L-_D2_B2_R_B2_F_Fw&alg=z- [S_:_[M_U2_M,_U]]_//_FD&#45;FU&#45;UL_(10/10) [x-_:_[M2,_U-_R-_U]]_//_FD&#45;BU&#45;DR_(8/18) U-_L2_U_M2_U-_L2_U2_R-_U-_M2_U_R_U-_//_FD&#45;LD&#45;RB_(13/31) [M,_D-_R2_D]_//_FD&#45;DB&#45;UR_(8/39) [F-,_R_S-_R-]_//_FD&#45;FR&#45;RB_(8/47) [x_R_:_[R_U2_R-,_D2]]_//_UBL&#45;FUL&#45;BUR_(9/56) [x_U-_:_[R-_D2_R,_U2]]_//_UBL&#45;FDL&#45;FUR_(9/65),_cancelled_the_rotation_ [R_U2_R-,_D2]_//_UBL&#45;FDR&#45;BDL_(8/73) [D-,_R_U2_R-]_//_UBL&#45;RDB&#45;FDR_(8/81) //_81_moves_with_15.97_exec_&#45;&#45;>_5.07_TPS


When you say 10/8 what does that mean? Still new to all these crazy terminologies. Is it 10 comms 8 comms or something like that?


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jul 14, 2017)

@Underwatercuber, usually X/Y stands for X (Edge or Corner) targets / Y (Edge or corner) targets. Rule of thumb, the highest number is for Edges.

Regarding memo, it was just crazy how it flowed so nicely. There's lots of work to be done there still, but my biggest setback is execution, by far.


----------



## Cale S (Jul 14, 2017)

5BLD - 4:57.25 [2:17]

good execution

I've done too many attempts today


----------



## Jacck (Jul 14, 2017)

SirWaffle said:


> Thanks so much for finding it!
> edit: maybe we should make a thread for this convo so we dont clog the accomplishlent thread?


There is a thread:
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/megaminx-mk-gigaminx-bld-thread.42813/page-3#post-1236222
And an idea for corners: if you have three languages, you could use a language for "orientated right", "needs clockwise", "needs counterclockwise".


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jul 14, 2017)

First 4bld success! So happy with this! It's about 5 minutes slower than my other attempts because I went safe but it payed off in the end!


----------



## Hazel (Jul 14, 2017)

Finally got my first M2 success (that wasn't with a scramble I found on this thread)! My 3BLD success rate went down a lot in the past few days since I started using M2 edges. The time was 4:34.58


----------



## Ollie (Jul 14, 2017)

2nd at WC2017 for 5bld and 4th for 4bld.
Main achievement is not catastrophically messing up like I normally do at major comps. Well done to everyone on the podiums


----------



## Cale S (Jul 15, 2017)

used a block comm in a 5BLD solve:
5:55.04
D' Fw Rw' Dw Uw' F' U2 B R D' Lw2 U' L2 R2 Uw F' L D2 Fw2 B2 F Dw Rw' Dw2 B2 F2 U' Rw2 F D2 Lw' B' L Fw Lw2 U' Fw2 Lw R B' Lw U' D' B2 Uw2 Lw' Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 F' Bw' Lw2 Fw2 R2 Uw2 Fw D' F' D' L2

first pair of midges is WE (DR LU) and the 3rd pair of wings is WE, so you can solve both of these with [3Rw R' U' 3Rw' R, D'] after the first 2 wing comms, and then skip the first pair of midges


----------



## kake123 (Jul 15, 2017)

MBLD PB with a plus 2,
*25/25 in 59min 32.23+s*


Spoiler: Scrambles from plusTimer



1. 0.251
15/07/2017 13:04:09
D2 R U2 F2 L' R' U2 R2 U' B' F' U' F' L F' D' R2 D U Rw Uw'

2. 0.240
15/07/2017 13:04:27
U2 F' L2 D2 B' F' D2 U2 F' L2 R B D2 B' F U' F R' F2 Rw Uw2

3. 0.214
15/07/2017 13:04:38
B2 D2 U' F2 R2 D U L' D B2 F' R2 B U F2 D L D' Rw2 Uw2

4. 0.227
15/07/2017 13:04:50
B2 D' R2 D' U' F2 R2 D' L2 B L D R U F D' L U' L2 U Rw2 Uw'

5. 0.287
15/07/2017 13:05:03
L2 D2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 B' F R' U' R2 U L U2 F D' B' Rw' Uw

6. 0.323
15/07/2017 13:05:16
U B2 D2 B2 L2 D F2 L2 U' F U' L2 D2 U' F' R' B2 U B2 L' U2 Rw' Uw'

7. 0.226
15/07/2017 13:05:28
U2 B U2 F L2 D2 L2 U2 F U2 B R D' B2 R2 B2 F U F U Fw' Uw'

8. 0.309
15/07/2017 13:05:44
D2 R2 F2 U' R2 U B2 D2 L2 D L' B R' F' R U2 B2 D B2 U R Fw Uw'

9. 0.240
15/07/2017 13:05:58
U2 R2 B2 L D2 L2 U2 B2 R2 B' U R2 U2 R2 U2 F L' B D2 F Rw2 Uw

10. 0.247
15/07/2017 13:06:13
L2 R2 D B2 R2 D L2 B2 U' B' L' B2 D B' U F' D L D2 U' F2 Rw Uw2

11. 0.244
15/07/2017 13:06:25
D' U B2 F2 U' F2 R2 D F' L2 F' U F' D L' B' F L U R2 Uw'

12. 0.272
15/07/2017 13:06:37
B2 F2 D2 F2 U R2 U' B2 R2 D B' F U' R2 U F2 L2 R' U2 Rw' Uw2

13. 0.216
15/07/2017 13:06:49
B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R' D2 U2 B2 R' F' D B U2 F L2 U' L2 B R2 Fw'

14. 0.234
15/07/2017 13:07:05
U' F2 D F2 R2 U2 L2 D' R2 F L' B2 U2 B F D' L2 D2 F U2 Rw2

15. 0.258
15/07/2017 13:07:17
L2 B2 F2 U R2 F2 U' R2 U L R' D' B2 F U' R D L2 D' L2 Uw2

16. 0.249
15/07/2017 13:07:30
U2 B U2 B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 F D2 R U' B' F R B' R U' L' U2 F2 Uw

17. 0.266
15/07/2017 13:07:42
D2 F2 U2 R2 D R2 U L2 U2 L F2 D B' F2 U' F' U2 L D' B' Rw' Uw'

18. 0.284
15/07/2017 13:07:57
R2 D' R2 F2 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 D' L' B L2 D2 F2 D' U F2 R' B D Rw' Uw'

19. (0.324)
15/07/2017 13:08:17
L2 R2 B' R2 B' L2 D2 R2 D' R' U F L F' R U2 F' D' L Uw2

20. 0.217
15/07/2017 13:08:29
R2 F2 U2 L2 D2 B' L2 B' F' D' L D2 U F L U B2 U2 F' L' Uw'

21. 0.236
15/07/2017 13:08:42
R2 B2 R2 U F2 R2 D B2 U2 F' U2 L D' L2 R' F' L2 U' R' B' Rw2

22. 0.230
15/07/2017 13:09:07
R2 D2 B2 R2 F R2 F L2 F D2 B D' L D' U F2 L' F R B' L2 Fw' Uw2

23. 0.243
15/07/2017 13:09:19
B2 U L2 U' L2 F2 U F2 U2 R2 U F L2 R' B L' D L F2 L R' Uw

24. 0.244
15/07/2017 13:09:31
R2 D2 F R2 F2 L2 B' L2 U' F2 L2 U L R' D L B2 R' Fw' Uw

25. (0.202)
15/07/2017 13:09:43
F' R2 F U2 F D2 B F2 U' F2 L' R B F' U' R D2 B U Rw' Uw


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 15, 2017)

Cale S said:


> used a block comm in a 5BLD solve:


This sort of thing impresses me so much. I remember years ago when Daniel Beyer talked about doing this on a regular basis in his solves. I generally don't have enough awareness to even notice the opportunity.


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Jul 15, 2017)

so.. after not practicing for a while, earlier this week I DNF'ed 3/3 of my 5BLD attempts(none of which were under 15:00). I felt sad that it seemed my 5BLD skills were fading. Today I decided to do 5BLD for the weekly comp not expecting much, but then this happened:

12:36.07 [5:27.27] ; 5BLD single PB by almost 1:30

I honestly cannot believe this just happened and my hands are still shaking. Having a sub-ChrisHardwick 5BLD really means a lot to me because he was breaking world records when I first started cubing. I can't believe I actually got it. This is probably my greatest cubing accomplishment to date. (or at least my favorite)


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 15, 2017)

33.65 3bld overall PB single in round 1 lol wtf.
Probably the official worlds fastests m2/op solve


----------



## Cale S (Jul 16, 2017)

1. 32.48 B2 D2 B2 F2 L' U2 F2 U2 B2 L' R2 D' L' F R' D' U2 L2 U B2 L2
2. (28.87) B2 R2 B2 R D2 F2 R F2 R' F' D' B R2 U' F' D' U2 L2 R'
3. 32.73 U2 L2 B2 L F2 U2 R2 F2 R B2 F D2 F U' R2 D' F U2 F' D2
4. 35.86 B2 F2 R2 U L2 U2 R2 F2 D' R2 U L' D2 B R' D' R2 U B
5. (DNF(40.29)) U L F' R2 F R F' R2 U' F D2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 D R2 L2 F2

pb mo3 and avg5

28.87 recon for fun


Spoiler



[U': [F' L2 F, M']]
[x: [r U R' U' M U R U' R']]
[x' F': [U' R' U, M2]]
[y' L2: [M' U' M, D']]
[B L2 B', M2]
[R D R', E]

[D: [U', L D' L']]
[D': [R U2 R', D']]
[R y': [R U' R', D2]]
F' r U R' U' r' F R


----------



## Iggy (Jul 16, 2017)

28.13 official 3bld single, finally got a sub 30 after chasing it for so long. Could've been a 25-ish without mistakes but oh well. Too bad sub 30s aren't special anymore


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 16, 2017)

biiiiiig 3BLD session today


Spoiler



9. 54.641 R' F2 L2 R2 U2 B' U2 B U2 F' U' R' F2 L U' B' L2 D' U2 Uw2 
10. DNF(59.954) U2 B2 U' F2 L2 D' R2 U2 L2 D' B2 R D L D2 B R' F' D2 U Rw 
11. 56.042 L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R' B2 L F2 D2 B L' F2 D' U R F R2 U' Fw' Uw 
12. DNF(48.741) D B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 D' B2 F2 R2 D B' F R' U' F R' F2 U' F R Rw Uw' 
13. 1:00.971 L2 D2 R2 F2 U B2 D' L2 D F2 D2 R' U' F L' B2 D' F2 D B R' Rw 
14. 56.505 U2 F' U2 L2 F' L2 F' D2 B2 L2 R' B' L U R' F' U2 L R' B' Fw' Uw 
15. DNF(2:11.512) B' F2 U' B2 D R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 U' F L' R F' D' F' D' L B2 Fw 
16. 1:13.585 R2 L' U' B2 D' F U2 R' U2 L2 F R2 L2 F' R2 F' U2 B D2 L Fw' Uw 
17. 1:59.216 B2 F2 R2 B2 U F2 U' B2 F2 D R B2 L' B' F2 D' F' U2 L B' Fw 
18. (42.404) L' R2 F2 U L2 U' B2 D2 L2 R' D' B2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 R Fw' 
19. 53.414 R' F' B R2 U' R2 D' R L B2 U D2 F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D' R2 F' Rw' Uw 
20. 54.559 U' D2 R' D' F' B2 U2 D' R' U F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 D2 B2 D' R2 L' Uw 
21. 1:20.655 D2 L B2 F2 R' U2 R' F2 L' R B D2 L F' U' R' D B' R2 B2 Uw' 
22. 1:26.212 D2 B U2 B' D2 U2 R2 B D2 U2 L2 D' R' U' F' R' F' D2 R2 D2 L' Rw 
23. 1:00.758 B2 U' L2 D L2 F2 L2 R2 U B2 F2 L' R U F L' B R' D2 U Fw Uw 
24. DNF(1:00.948) B2 U2 B R U2 F2 U' F' B' U F' R2 F R2 L2 F' D2 R2 D2 F' Fw' 
25. 1:20.123 R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 D' F2 D B2 U' F2 R' B D2 L B L2 F2 U L D' Fw 
26. DNF(1:08.405) F L2 R2 D' L2 F2 U2 B2 D2 R2 D2 L D' R B' U2 F R' U R Rw2 Uw' 
27. DNF(2:13.490) R2 B2 U' F2 U L2 U F2 D B2 D' L' B2 U F2 L2 F' R B L' R Rw' Uw 
28. DNF(1:00.000) F' U B2 U2 R2 F2 D' B2 R2 U' B' D' L D2 R' B2 U2 F U2 
29. DNF(1:10.402) R' D' F2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 U' L' B F' U' L R F2 R B2 
30. (DNF(1:01.084)) U2 L2 R2 F2 L2 D2 U2 B' L2 F' R2 U' B R D' U' L' D F L Rw Uw 
31. 2:31.057 B' R2 U' L2 U' D' F2 R' F' L R2 U' R2 D L2 F2 U' Fw' 
32. 56.248 B F2 L2 R2 D2 B2 U R2 D' U2 L2 B L' U F' U2 L2 B' L B Fw' Uw 
33. 45.925 B' D' R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U' B2 R2 L U2 B L2 D' U B' L2 B' Fw' 
34. 58.106 D2 B2 D2 F U2 F L2 F' D2 F' U' L2 U' L' F2 R' U2 F' L' Rw' Uw' 
35. 1:07.559 L2 F' D2 F' D2 F U2 F' R2 F' D R' F U' L' U2 R' F2 L2 F' Rw' 
36. 1:09.300 R2 U2 L2 B' U2 R2 B' D2 U2 B' L' F D' R D L R2 B2 F' D Rw2 
37. 1:11.998 F D B2 L2 U L2 F2 D' L2 D B2 D' R B L' B2 D' L F U R2 Rw2 Uw 
38. (DNF(1:39.509)) D F2 L2 F2 L2 D L2 B2 U2 F2 U' B L R' D F' U R' D B Fw' 
39. 1:16.953 F U' B R' U2 B2 R F2 U R B2 R2 L' D2 L' U2 L U2 F2 B Uw' 
40. 46.915 B L2 U2 L' R' B2 D2 L U2 R2 D2 U' B L' B2 D F L' U' B2 Fw' Uw2 
41. 1:43.704 U B2 U L2 D B2 F2 U B2 U' L B' F' D2 U L' B2 U' B D' Rw2 
42. 1:14.366 L' F2 D' B U2 F R F2 L B U' F2 U F2 R2 L2 D' L2 B2 D F2 Rw' Uw' 
43. 1:03.952 F' B2 L R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 L' F2 U' B' R' B F' D R' B U Fw' 
44. 1:36.273 B2 R2 U2 R' B2 R' U2 B2 L' D2 F2 U L' D F' R2 B R' U2 Fw' Uw 
45. 1:24.868 B D2 B F2 L2 F' L2 U2 F2 D2 R' F' D2 F2 L' R' U F2 L' Rw Uw2 
46. (DNF(53.332)) F' D2 F U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F' U2 D' B2 D R B U' L B2 U F' Rw 
47. (44.943) L F2 L B2 F2 D2 L' B2 U2 L' F2 D' L F' R2 F2 U F2 D U2 L Uw' 
48. 2:22.567 U R2 B2 L2 U B2 D' U' B2 F2 U' B' L' R D2 B' D L2 F2 D2 U Rw2 Uw' 
49. (44.285) F U' L2 D2 L2 U L2 U F2 U B D2 L' U2 F2 U' F2 U' F Rw2 
50. 1:04.518 R2 B2 D' R2 D L2 U' B2 D' U' F' D U F' L2 F2 R' F U2 R2



a few 2:30s, a few 44s, just a normal day
broke all PBs except avg5
42.40 single, 50.12 mo3, 1:08.91 avg12


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jul 16, 2017)

First sub-50 3BLD Single! 






Great scramble, 6/10 and no Parity or flips.


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 16, 2017)

In the buffet car queue on the Eurostar coming back from the World Championships a couple of young women saw me cubing. One of them asked for the cube to mix up and told me that I was to look at it once and then solve it with my eyes closed as she'd seen it done on some program about geniuses. I'm not normally comfortable doing blind on command but something about their good looks and the beer I'd had made me say OK. The solve was pretty quick for me and I opened my eyes to an ovation from dozen or so people. Absolutely made up for my 3 DNFs in comp.


----------



## sigalig (Jul 17, 2017)

woooooooooot
A couple overdue 3bld pbs: 33.01 mo3 and 33.42 ao5 



Spoiler: times and scrambles



mean of 3: 33.01

Time List:
1. 30.78 L F D2 B2 D B2 R B R B' R2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 D' R2 D2
2. 30.80 R2 F' D2 R B R' F L' D F2 D' B2 U B2 R2 U F2 D' R2 Fw Uw
3. 37.43 F2 D2 F2 D' B2 R2 D' U' R2 F2 R B2 D F R' U' B R2 U' B Rw'

avg of 5: 33.42

Time List:
1. 36.97 R' D2 R' F' U' F2 L' B2 R2 F U' R2 U' R2 D B2 U' L2 D Rw Uw
2. 32.48 R' F2 R' U2 F2 R' B2 F2 R F' L R2 D' L2 F2 R B' L' U2 Rw2 Uw
3. (42.75) D2 L2 B R2 B2 D2 U2 R2 U2 F' D L R2 D' F2 D U2 F' R2 D Rw2 Uw2
4. (30.78) L F D2 B2 D B2 R B R B' R2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 D' R2 D2
5. 30.80 R2 F' D2 R B R' F L' D F2 D' B2 U B2 R2 U F2 D' R2 Fw Uw





Spoiler: reconstructions



30.78: http://bit.ly/2ty4d0O
30.80: http://bit.ly/2urZl1K
37.43: http://bit.ly/2usduvH


----------



## kake123 (Jul 17, 2017)

*4min 18.568s* 4BLD PB Single


Spoiler: Scrambles from plusTimer



4x4-BLD

4. 4:18.568
17/07/2017 16:43:23
R2 U' B2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 D R2 D' L' B2 L2 F' U2 B' U' L2 U2 Rw2 F' U B2 D' U' Fw2 Rw2 B' L2 U' B' F' Rw Uw2 Rw L' B2 Fw' Rw' B' Rw' Fw Rw' Fw D z' y'


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 17, 2017)

edges only bld pb
8.42 L' B2 U2 F2 D2 L D2 F2 U2 L2 R' B' D B F' R' F' L' R2


----------



## Jacck (Jul 17, 2017)

6bld: 36:51.87 [20:50] 3rd pb  and first success since pb in feb17
21oX 14iX 17uO 19dO 24oW 24iW 5+2(+1)C means: 2 corners in place needed ccw, so I had to take a third one
scramble from the weekly competition 2015-23


----------



## pinser (Jul 17, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> edges only bld pb
> 8.42 L' B2 U2 F2 D2 L D2 F2 U2 L2 R' B' D B F' R' F' L' R2


What was your solution?


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 17, 2017)

pinser said:


> What was your solution?


[r' U:[M', U2]]
[R E R', U']
[E, R U' R']
M' U2 M2 U2 M'


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 17, 2017)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> 33.65 3bld overall PB single in round 1 lol wtf.
> 
> Probably the official worlds fastests m2/op solve



Got a 58 mean in the 2nd round, official pb by 7 seconds:
51, 1:13 (failed memo), 50
but still sub1 so that's nice


----------



## Cale S (Jul 18, 2017)

tried the Worlds 5BLD scrambles

4:47.56 [1:57ish]
5:18.14 [2:08]
5:13.17 [2:15]

5:06.30 mo3, close to pb

edit: 4:25.01 [1:39] off by 3 centers on E1


----------



## Cale S (Jul 18, 2017)

Worlds 4BLD scrambles

2:31.97, 2:55.43, 3:38.54 = 3:01.99 mo3
all of these solves were bad


----------



## sigalig (Jul 18, 2017)

7:21.10, 7:09.09, 8:05.88 = 7:32.02 5BLD mean of 3 
First mo3 since my first one ever which was 14:55 lol. Really really proud of this accuracy. Oh and the 7:09.09 is PB single also.

Edit:


Spoiler: video











Edit #2:
Just a nice thing I noticed, after that mo3 my last 10 5bld attempts make a 5/10 session with a 7:31.96 overall mean 

Edit #3 lolololol:
Did another solve the next day, 7:03.20 PB single which rolled the mo3 to 7:26.06 and gave me a 7:32.02 ao5


----------



## Hari (Jul 18, 2017)

PB Mean of 3: 26.55
1. 26.56 L2 F2 R2 U' L2 D2 F2 D B2 U' R2 B' D' R D' B2 D2 L' D' U2 
2. 25.71 L2 R2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 D U2 B2 L2 R D' R2 D' L' U B' U2 F' R2 
3. 27.38 L2 U' F2 U2 L2 U' B2 U B2 R2 U2 B' U2 F2 R U' L B' U R2 F


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 18, 2017)

decent
still DNFing most scrambles/getting 30s solves right now tho cuz fricken floating

Mean of 3: 21.80
1. 21.35 R2 U' B L' D' B2 D F' D B R F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R' F2 R
2. 21.61 R U D2 L2 F U2 D2 L U F2 D2 R2 L2 B' D2 F D2 R2 B' U2
3. 22.43 D U2 R2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' L B' F' R' U2 L B' F R2 U'


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 18, 2017)

4BLD DNF 33[20]
Super causal attempt. Wasn't trying to go fast at all.

 
But come on!
This is the second time I've been off by two centers.

Really easy scramble, no cycle breaks in wings, corners had a 5cycle + an Aperm. Centers already had 6-7 pieces solved.

Calling this an accomplishment even though DNF because I haven't practiced big bld in _months_, and this is the first time I've used centers comms instead of U2.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jul 19, 2017)

PB Ao5 and Mo3!

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-18
*avg of 5: 1:03.98*

Time List:
1. 1:04.18[16.81] B U2 B L2 U F2 L F' U F' R2 L2 D2 B' U2 F2 L2 U2 F' R2 Rw' Uw2
2. (DNF(1:10.17)[24.06]) L F2 D2 L' U2 B2 R' U2 B2 R U2 D' L' D2 F' U R' D2 B' D L2 Rw'
3. (57.88[17.78]) F2 D' B2 R2 D2 U' R2 F2 D2 U' F2 R' F2 U2 B' L' F R' D' F U' Rw Uw
4. 1:04.74[18.49] F D2 R D2 R' U2 R D2 B2 D2 R2 B2 D' R' F L U F' U2 R2 U' Fw' Uw2
5. 1:03.02[16.16] F2 D L2 D F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U' L2 F' D2 F' L' F D' B L' R2 U Rw Uw'

Last 3 solves = 1:01.89 Mo3! 

RIP sub-1... For now  And the memo, doe!


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jul 19, 2017)

My first sub 45, the day after I got my first sub 50!

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-18
single: 44.38

Time List:
1. 44.38[15.67] D2 F' D2 L2 F L2 D2 F' U2 F L' U' F2 L B' R' U2 B2 F' D2 L Fw'

The scramble is just ridiculous!


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 19, 2017)

5BLD: DNF(1:37.34[1:10])

Off by a bit, but only because I didn't undo one set up move (r) during xcenters. I realized the mistake halfway through +centers, and just felt depressed for the rest of the solve. Exhausted too, because I had taken so long to memorize and review the cube to make sure that I would get a success.
And I'm almost glad that I DNFed my 4BLD attempt earlier, as I know remember that I wanted a 5BLD success first. Luckily, the weekly competition has two more 5BLD scrambles.

I was a little worried about using comms for +centers, since they seem a bit weird to me compared to xcenters. But +center comms are just as easy and about as fun! I'm almost tempted to learn comms for normal 3BLD and wings, but I'm not insane yet. Gosh, I've got to finish ZBLL first!

No more Big BLD non-success-posts here. My next post here will be a 5BLD success !


----------



## kake123 (Jul 19, 2017)

*4min 11.062s* 4BLD PB Single


Spoiler: Scrambles from plusTimer



Number of Solves: 1
Mean: 4:11.062

1. (4:11.062)
19/07/2017 12:49:55
F2 B2 U' B2 D F2 U' B' D' L2 R2 U' L D B2 L B Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 D2 R' Uw2 F' R F' R2 F Uw U F2 R B U' Fw Rw2 Uw D' R Uw' x'


----------



## Goosly (Jul 19, 2017)

4BLD: Improved NR and got 16th at Worlds


----------



## Cale S (Jul 19, 2017)

almost a good average
1. 31.91 L2 R2 B D2 L2 F U2 B D2 F' L F' L2 D' L2 D2 R B2 L D' 
2. (28.74) B2 D2 B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 B' R2 U2 B2 U B D2 B' R2 U R' B2 R' F 
3. 42.18 L2 B D2 B2 D2 R2 B L2 U2 B' R2 D L B R' U L B R F 
4. 33.96 B' D2 U2 F2 L2 F' L2 B R' F D2 L2 F D L' R' D R' 
5. (DNF(38.36)) U' R2 U' B2 D F2 D2 B D L' D' R2 B' U F' L'

followed by a 39 with a cycle outside my buffer


Spoiler



L D2 B2 L B2 L2 B2 D2 R' U2 D F' U R2 D R2 B R' D B2 

y' R' U' R U M U' R' U r y // cool
[L': [R' D R, E]] // meh
[B2: [U R2 U', M2]] // lol U perm
[y: [R' D2 R, E']]
[M2, B L2 B']

[D: [U', L D' L']]
[F' R2 F, L2]
[y': [R' U2 R, D']] // D R' U R is better
[D F': [F L2 F', R]] // bad
D' R' D R D' R' D R U2 R' D' R D R' D' R D U2


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jul 20, 2017)

PB Ao12 with a counting 1:30, RIP

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-19
avg of 12: 1:12.96

Time List:
1. (1:03.21[20.75]) L' F2 L2 R2 B R2 F U2 B F2 L2 F L B L2 B2 L' U' L2 U' Fw' Uw' 
2. 1:10.16[23.45] D' R2 D2 R2 D2 F2 U B2 U L2 U2 F' U' L' R F2 R U2 B' F R Rw2 
3. (DNF(1:25.10)[29.32]) B2 R2 D L2 D F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 U F U2 F R U' F' D2 F2 D R' 
4. 1:06.79[21.89] R' D2 F2 D' L2 B2 F2 U L2 B2 U' F2 B' D2 B' F2 U' B L' D2 Rw2 
5. 1:09.96[16.88] F D2 L2 B' R2 U2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F' D L2 F' R' U' R' D2 U2 B Fw Uw2 
6. 1:06.45[23.38] L2 D2 U2 F' U2 L2 D2 R2 F U2 L2 U' R B' D' B2 D2 L2 R' U R Fw 
7. 1:19.09[23.02] F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 D B2 R2 F' L' R' F2 U2 B2 U' B' L' U' Uw 
8. 1:06.86[21.02] L' U2 R2 F' B2 R2 F' U' R2 F' L2 B' U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 B Rw' Uw' 
9. 1:11.57[21.61] R D2 B U' B U' D F' R' B' R2 B' D2 R2 F' U2 B2 L2 U2 B' Rw2 
10. 1:30.14[32.71] L' U' B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 U' F U L' F2 D U2 F U2 L 
11. 1:07.32[23.34] F2 D R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D R2 D B' U F2 L' B2 F' R2 B2 F R 
12. 1:21.27[29.39] U D' F U2 R F L2 B' L' B D2 R2 L2 B2 U2 F R2 D2 F Rw


----------



## Cale S (Jul 20, 2017)

yeah boiiiii

5BLD - 4:08.83 [1:45]

done with the white Wushuang I won at Nats

centers were actually not very lucky, 11 x comms and 10 + comms, wings were 11 comms but 3 of them were cases with the pieces on the same edge which isn't very good, midges were 5 comms and corners were 4


----------



## sigalig (Jul 20, 2017)

Feeling a bit down about another terrible 7bld attempt, i decided to do another solve where i go through and trace/write down all the memo for a scramble and then do every comm bld, checking in periodically to see if I messed anything up. Including the memo/writing it down/execution and checking pieces occasionally, the process took ~25 minutes and I did everything perfectly


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jul 21, 2017)

PB Mo3 with another sub 50 - done with M2/3Style! 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-20
mean of 3: *1:00.03*

Time List:
1. 1:08.55[22.44] R' L' D2 B D2 F L B' D2 F2 B2 D' R2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 D' B 
2. 48.66[15.45] B' U2 B R2 D2 L2 F' R2 B' R2 F2 L' B U2 R2 U L2 R2 F' U' L' Rw Uw' 
3. 1:02.87[20.39] F' U2 L B2 D2 L2 R F2 R' D2 R2 B2 U' L U' F2 U B' D2 L2 U2 Rw2 Uw'


----------



## Cale S (Jul 21, 2017)

4:08.83, 5:12.43, 5:16.53 = *4:52.60 5BLD mo3*

previous pb was from 2015 with my first sub-5


----------



## sigalig (Jul 22, 2017)

woooooooo 4bld pb:

3:08.38[1:37.61] L2 D B F' Rw F2 Rw2 Uw R' B Uw' U' D F2 L Fw D' Uw Rw F2 R D F' U2 L Fw' L Uw2 F2 R' Uw Fw F L' B L' Fw' L2 F' L

Not even lucky imo, and corner parity. 1:30 exec feels really nice too 

Edit: ok so I think I misscrambled and gave myself a worse scramble than what I should have gotten lol. My solve was 5' for corners, 24 for wings, 17 for centers irrc (centers are audio now so its pretty hard to remember)


----------



## sigalig (Jul 22, 2017)

OMG WHAT

Four attempts after that 3:08 pb I just posted:

2:44.84[1:10.37] U L' Rw' Fw R2 Uw' R2 F2 U R' L Uw' D L Rw2 R D U R' D Uw2 L R D Fw Uw U D2 L F' Rw2 D' B L D R F R Rw2 U2

9 corners, 22 wings, 14 centers. Definitely lucky asf but I'm so happy right now 

Edit: recon
http://bit.ly/2gRo5KZ


----------



## GarethBert11 (Jul 22, 2017)

Wow. You guys are the master in this event. I just successfully solved a 3x3 blindfolded for the 2nd time in MY LIFE. The time is 9:58.14 (memo 7:39.89). The method I use is M2/OP. Memorizing method for edges is pictures/visual idk , and corners is letter pairing

P.S first sub-10


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Jul 22, 2017)

Not even a good attempt, but my first 4BLD with sub-1 memo.
3:23.93[57.05]
It is very good considering I didn't practice BigBLD for more than a month(I was practicing only MBLD, 3BLD and Memo sports, because at my next comp there is no bigBLD, and my main 5x5 is broken).
And today I decided to do some random solves. This was the 4th attempt .


----------



## TDM (Jul 22, 2017)

First Multi attempt for a very long time (~1 year): 5/6 in 55:02.72+. Went very slow to be safe. I'm a bit annoyed that the one comm I tried caused the only DNF! I'm still very happy with the result thoguh.


----------



## the super cuber (Jul 22, 2017)

6x6 Blindfolded PB 46:59! Second success ever and first attempt in over 2 years! Memo was 28:40. Went very safe


----------



## Cale S (Jul 23, 2017)

4BLD - 2:18.25

still haven't beaten 2:16 from like 2 years ago


----------



## oneshot (Jul 23, 2017)

PB for me: 5:23. Best by about 30 seconds. I'm starting to understand what's going on better now. Time to start pushing my memo a little. I have my second competition in two weeks. Would love to beat 5:23


----------



## GarethBert11 (Jul 23, 2017)

Pushing my memo a little harder now. I decided to use pictures memo technique on both edges and corners, and guess what? My 4th successful BLD solve is my PB over 3 minutes!
6:07.72 B2 L U2 F2 L' B2 D2 L' U2 L2 U F' L D U2 B L2 F2 R' Rw
4:06.71 memo
2:01.01 execution


----------



## Cale S (Jul 24, 2017)

4BLD - 2:09.66 [0:55]

on cam, had wing parity
F2 Fw Uw' Rw2 R L U F' U' Rw2 L Uw L2 Rw2 R' F D' Rw D' B' Rw2 D2 L U F' L Rw' Fw' B U2 F' L' R' U2 R2 B2 Fw2 Rw L F

solve before was 2:23


----------



## Keroma12 (Jul 24, 2017)

Finally got a sub-10 5BLD at home.


Spoiler: Video


----------



## oneshot (Jul 24, 2017)

First time I have had 5 successful solves in a row, to be able to get an Ao5: 6:07, 6:44, 5:23, 6:00, 6:08 = 6:05

At least I think it's an accomplishment.


----------



## Blindsighted (Jul 24, 2017)

48.73 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 U2 L2 U L2 U L U R2 B' D' F2 D2 R2 B' 
It's not an amazing solve for me but...
I looked at it laughed and thought I would fail

X[M U M' U2 M U M'] x' // IDK how to denote this with com braces
[U;[ R', U M' U']] // I can't find a better one
[L;[ R' F' R, S]] // Pretty good?
[S;[ U M2 U', L]]
X2 opposite edge flip x2 // I must be fealing lazy today

[U;[ U, R D2 R']]
[R D;[ R' U R, D2]] 
[R';[ R' D' R, U2]]]

Umm.. I'm going to bed now,


----------



## Riddler97 (Jul 25, 2017)

3BLD PB Single (and first sub-50)

48.36 [19.xx] F2 U2 R2 U F2 D F L D2 B U2 F2 L F2 R2 B2 R Fw' Uw2

Scramble was 10/6, also corner comms are starting to pay off even though I'm not quite finished learning them yet.


----------



## sigalig (Jul 25, 2017)

woop woooooooop

5bld pb: 6:29.48[3:04.18]



Spoiler: video


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jul 25, 2017)

I have ascended into adulthood. Tonight my tribe welcomes me home as an equal. 


Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-24
*mean of 3: 57.04*

Time List:
1. 44.18[13.92] R2 U2 B D2 F' R2 U2 B R2 B R' D' L R2 F R B' L U B2 Fw Uw' 
2. 1:10.76[24.09] U R' L2 U2 F2 B' L' D F R' D B2 L2 D2 L2 U' B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 Rw Uw' 
3. 56.17[16. 15] B2 R U2 L U2 F2 R B2 R D' B' U' L D2 B' D R F2 R2 Fw' Uw2


----------



## Alex B71 (Jul 25, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> I have ascended into adulthood. Tonight my tribe welcomes me home as an equal.
> 
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-24
> ...



Hopefully i will be joining you there soon.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jul 25, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> I have ascended into adulthood. Tonight my tribe welcomes me home as an equal.
> 
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-24
> ...


I need to work on comms still


----------



## Cale S (Jul 25, 2017)

5:18.46 5BLD avg5

4:59.82, 4:46.80, 5:39.73, 5:15.82, DNF

3rd scramble was terrible


----------



## sigalig (Jul 25, 2017)

Is this a failure or an accomplishment?
Tried the 2x2-7x7 BLD relay for the first time ever tonight (the day after getting my first 7BLD success ), missed UWR by 3 obliques on the 6x6. Time was 2:03:33.32[1:25:31.52].

Honestly I was really expecting to be way farther off than this, so I'm gonna call it an accomplishment 
Not sure when I'll try this again though lol.

Edit: added time and video



Spoiler: video


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Jul 25, 2017)

sigalig said:


> Is this a failure or an accomplishment?
> Tried the 2x2-7x7 BLD relay for the first time ever tonight (the day after getting my first 7BLD success ), missed UWR by 3 obliques on the 6x6.
> 
> Honestly I was really expecting to be way farther off than this, so I'm gonna call it an accomplishment
> Not sure when I'll try this again though lol.


Oh, nice, you tried 2-7 bld too! What was the time?
Did you see my fail by 2 corners?


----------



## sigalig (Jul 25, 2017)

Gregory Alekseev said:


> Oh, nice, you tried 2-7 bld too! What was the time?
> Did you see my fail by 2 corners?



No I didn't! I'd say that has to be much more frustrating than what happened to me lol. I'm guessing it's on your channel? I'll go check it out


----------



## Meneghetti (Jul 25, 2017)

yay PB mo3: 23.20
1. 23.28 D2 L2 F2 R2 B' U2 B' F2 R2 D' F2 U2 R' B' D R D B2 L 
2. 21.77 L F U' F2 L' U' R2 F U R F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F' L2 F' B2 
3. 24.53 D2 U L2 F2 D L2 F2 D2 R2 B' F' U F L' R F R B' F'


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 25, 2017)

4BLD 4:20.30, nice centres though. Maybe my third bigBLD attempt since Worlds where my best 4BLD was ~5:15 DNF, which is annoying. At least I'm kinda getting back to my old speed.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jul 26, 2017)

13:16.10 4bld PB. Pretty bad to due slow memo (8:22) and forgetting a letter pair so I had to undo 4 pairs to solve it and then redo them  I guess I will take it for now.


----------



## sigalig (Jul 26, 2017)

26.61 3bld PB single. Solve felt nice and fluid, but kinda annoying that it's only PB by 0.19 seconds lol. Scramble was 10/6.

reconstruction
http://bit.ly/2vHOLS7

78 moves total lol, lots of 8 movers


----------



## porkynator (Jul 26, 2017)

I decided to practice some BigBLD.
First 4BLD sub-3:
2:45.77[1:15.94] Uw Rw D Rw2 F2 R2 B L2 F' L2 Fw2 D2 Fw L2 F' R F Uw' Rw2 F2 Uw Rw2 L' D B' L D' Uw' F B Rw U2 Uw' D R2 U' F Uw' L U'

4 days ago my PB (and I think my only sub-4) was 3:37.


----------



## Riddler97 (Jul 26, 2017)

3BLD PB Single + Mo3

Time List:
1. 59.60 B2 L2 B2 R2 D L2 D' R F' D2 L2 F U L' B2 D2 U Rw2 Uw
2. 46.63 U' F' R2 F2 D2 B L2 D2 B R2 F2 L' F L R' D F' L2 B Rw Uw2
3. 1:06.94 D2 R' L F' D F D U2 B L2 D2 B2 D2 B' D2 F L2 F2 L Rw

= 57.73 Mo3

EDIT: Continued the session a little later and improved it to a 57.26 Mo3 + 57.99 Avg of 5. Also had some rare consistency.

(46.63), (1:06.94), 58.18, 58.36, 57.42


----------



## 1973486 (Jul 26, 2017)

Kind of decent, the DNF was a weird execution error, I think I did M' D U instead of D M' U for the FU M2 target. Mo3 is 2:39.86

avg of 5: 3:09.98

Time List:
1. 2:54.65 F2 D B' U' B2 U B' L' U2 R2 F D2 F' D2 R2 B U2 B D 
2. (2:15.36) B' R2 U L2 U2 B2 R2 D' R2 D2 R2 U' L' B2 F L' B2 L2 D' R' D 
3. 2:49.57 F D U' L2 B2 F2 D B2 U' L2 R2 D2 R B2 D L U' B' F2 D2 B' 
4. (DNF(2:48.33)) B' D' F' B2 D' F' L' B' U2 R' U2 R' F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R F 
5. 3:45.69 F' U L2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 F2 U2 B2 D B' D2 R F' D' L U2 R2 B'


----------



## Cale S (Jul 27, 2017)

5BLD - 4:52.52 [1:41]

fast memo


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jul 27, 2017)

Cale S said:


> 5BLD - 4:52.52 [1:41]
> 
> fast memo


Hey Cale would you be willing to help me out with some big bld  I need some tips and such


----------



## Hari (Jul 27, 2017)

Cale S said:


> 5BLD - 4:52.52 [1:41]
> 
> fast memo


Do you review? And your order of memo and exec? 

Today I got my 5BLD PB with 7:16.64[3:44.47] R2 L Fw' Dw2 Fw2 B2 Rw2 R F L2 Uw2 D' Dw2 Bw2 Dw2 Fw2 Uw D B' F' Dw U' Uw' F' Dw2 D' R' D2 F' R' Uw' B2 L2 Lw' R2 Dw2 Lw2 R' D2 B' Bw D2 Rw2 D Dw F' U' Bw' L2 Uw' F' Fw R2 Lw' U' Bw B' R B' Lw


----------



## Cale S (Jul 27, 2017)

Hari said:


> Do you review? And your order of memo and exec?
> 
> Today I got my 5BLD PB with 7:16.64[3:44.47] R2 L Fw' Dw2 Fw2 B2 Rw2 R F L2 Uw2 D' Dw2 Bw2 Dw2 Fw2 Uw D B' F' Dw U' Uw' F' Dw2 D' R' D2 F' R' Uw' B2 L2 Lw' R2 Dw2 Lw2 R' D2 B' Bw D2 Rw2 D Dw F' U' Bw' L2 Uw' F' Fw R2 Lw' U' Bw B' R B' Lw



Memo +centers, review once or twice
memo wings, review
memo midges, review
memo corners, review midges and corners
memo xcenters, review 

solve xcenters, +centers, wings, midges, corners


----------



## Cale S (Jul 28, 2017)

3/4 5x5 MBLD in 40:36.23 (almost WCA time limit)

the unsolved cube was my main 5x5 which I did as a regular 5BLD, the scramble was the worst I've ever done (wings were 30 targets, centers had none solved and lots of cycle breaks, corner-midge parity)


----------



## Hari (Jul 28, 2017)

5BLD PB again. Wasn't expecting a success but disappointed when I saw the time. So near to sub7 yet so far. Pauses in exec were avoidable, especially during the start of wings
7:00.38[3:36.64] Uw2 Bw B' U2 Dw' Bw Uw2 U Bw' L Lw' D' F' Rw' L' Uw' R2 F2 D2 B Dw R B' Uw Dw2 Bw' U' Uw Rw2 F2 R D Rw' F' U' Dw2 B2 F2 Uw' F U' F Fw B' U2 Uw' Dw2 Bw' U2 D Dw Bw2 D L2 Rw' Dw Bw2 Lw' F2 Lw'

Edit: PB ao5 and last 3 are 25.75 mo3 PB!
Average of 5: 27.07
1. 28.42 D2 F U' R D' L' U' L' U' F' R2 F2 D2 B U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F' 
2. (DNF(43.00)) R2 D' B2 R2 D F2 R2 D' U2 L2 F2 R' D' U2 B' L B L F D' U2 
3. 26.74 R2 B2 L2 U' R2 D' U2 L2 U R2 U' F' D2 F L R2 F' R F' D L2 
4. 26.06 R2 U B2 R2 F' R' F L' U' R' L2 F D2 L2 U2 R2 B' R2 F U2 L2 
5. (24.44) L B2 D2 L D2 L' F2 L2 R' D' B L B U R F2 R D' L2


----------



## Riddler97 (Jul 28, 2017)

Another PB mean.

mean of 3: 56.64

Time List:
1. 1:01.79 R2 L B2 U2 B' U2 L2 U' B F2 U2 R' B2 L' F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 R' Rw2 Uw
2. 51.07 F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D R2 U L2 D R' D2 U R2 F2 D L F' U L Rw' Uw
3. 57.05 U' D R2 B' L' U B2 U R' L2 F R2 L2 F' R2 U2 F U2 Rw' Uw

EDIT: Also got another sub-50 single.

1. 48.55 F2 B2 L B L' D R F2 R2 F U' F2 D2 L2 D F2 D2 B2 R2 Rw2


----------



## Cale S (Jul 29, 2017)

3/4 5x5 MBLD in 35:46

off by 3 centers, did MR instead of DR (had DR JP so I thought of a guy named Dr. Japan, but recalled as Mr. Japan)

not trying again for a while


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 29, 2017)

Getting more and more comfortable with my corner comms, but my comms for the D face targets (UBL buffer) are still really bad and I have almost none for BUR and LUF, since they are kinda ugly. Rest is intuitive and the comms for the top/back/right and top/front/right corners are (speed) optimal


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 29, 2017)

Kaijun Lin 1:34.66 4BLD WR. 

Wow.


----------



## Keroma12 (Jul 29, 2017)

Finally got 7BLD on the fifth attempt!  Not sub-hour though 


Spoiler: Video










1:00:39.50 [30:44/29:55]
35th person to do so according to the 6x6+ thread, ranked at 17th at the time


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jul 30, 2017)

3/5 official MBLD! 

33.xx min total, played very safe and DNFs were due to execution mistakes. This cost me the podium in the end 

Second round was 2/8 in 60min, so a horrible DNF. Many memorization mistakes there, instead. So there's plenty of room (lol) to improve.

I'm overall pretty happy. Finally an official result for BLD events, lol.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Jul 30, 2017)

Starting to grasp the basic concepts of BLD. It really isn't that bad


----------



## Cale S (Jul 30, 2017)

2:03.10 4BLD pb, first attempt of the day

memo was like 46, did the wrong corner comm and had to undo
edit: watched the video, corner execution took 17 seconds


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 31, 2017)

2:29.32 f' u D F2 D2 F' L2 D' r' f2 D F' D L' D' r B2 F D2 u' f2 U2 B' D R2 B2 D' U2 B' U2 B U2 D u' L2 U' u f F R 

slow, but at least its pb
also first sub3


----------



## sigalig (Jul 31, 2017)

32.86 3bld PB mo3 



Spoiler: video













Spoiler: reconstructions



Reconstruction for the 30.47: http://bit.ly/2ub4wyD 
32.47: http://bit.ly/2ub0FSq 
35.63: http://bit.ly/2uPHIXq


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 31, 2017)

2:25.60 B D U' F D' f' U u' D2 f' B' r2 F' U F u' B' u2 D2 r2 D' F D u r f' B2 L2 U2 r R2 B U F B D B' L r B 
woaj another pb but still slow tho


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Jul 31, 2017)

Official 3BLD mo3 NR 33.89!




35.00[9]; 33.53[8]; 33.13[14]
Last solve was extra safe, and I still got best single.


----------



## Cale S (Jul 31, 2017)

2:20.25 4BLD with 40.xx memo
right after a 2:23


----------



## sigalig (Jul 31, 2017)

3bld PB ao12: 37.95 



Spoiler: times and scrambles



avg of 12: 37.95

Time List:
1. (27.20[10/6, 73 moves]) R2 B2 U L2 D2 F2 L2 D' R' D2 B U2 R F' U B R D U' Fw' Uw2
2. 38.89 R F' B L2 U F2 U' F D2 R2 B2 U L2 D' B2 U F2 B2 U2 L Fw'
3. 35.72 B' R' B U B D L' F2 R' F R' B2 R L' U2 L' D2 B2 U2 L' Rw Uw'
4. 31.99 L2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 D B2 D2 F' R2 B' R D2 R2 B2 R D U2
5. (DNF(46.27)) L' U' B U2 D' B' U' L2 U R2 B2 R' U2 R' L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 L2 Fw Uw2
6. 31.47[12/4'] B U' L' F2 R' B2 D' R2 B R2 U R2 L2 D' B2 D L2 U' B2 F Uw'
7. 51.26[13/9] D F2 D B2 F2 L2 U' R2 D2 L2 D' B' F' R D B2 D F R F2 Fw' Uw
8. 44.62 F2 U2 F L2 U2 B' U2 B U2 L2 B' U' F' U2 R2 B2 L R2 B' R Fw Uw
9. 30.77[10/8] F U' B2 R' U' B' D2 R D U2 R' D2 R U2 L2 U2 D2 B2 L' Uw2
10. 33.15 B L2 R2 B U2 L2 B2 L2 R2 D2 B L' B2 D2 R2 D L2 R' U' B2 U' Fw Uw2
11. 39.56 D R L2 B' R2 U2 B' D2 B' R D' F2 D B2 D' R2 U L2 D' L2 D2 Rw2 Uw2
12. 41.99 F L2 U' B2 U L2 F2 D2 F R' D' F2 D' U2 F2 D' R Fw Uw'


----------



## Underwatercuber (Aug 1, 2017)

First 5bld success!!! 23:43.20 was my time. By far my proudest cubing accomplishment to date. 5x5 wasn't that bad... hey is that an aoshi I see over there


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Aug 1, 2017)

Mega BLD UWR!

9:08.48 [4:36]


----------



## fp4316 (Aug 1, 2017)

lmao, these were the stupidest scrambles ever

I think pretty much every success from the first 8 or so scrambles was 9 algs or better. I also made a few mistakes, and I'm not even using that many advanced techniques yet, so there's way more room for improvement.

(no box or mat btw, so this should be a little slower)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-1
solves/total: 9/12

single
best: 18.73
worst: 27.94

mean of 3
current: DNF (σ = 14.81)
best: 19.65 (σ = 1.33)

avg of 5
current: 24.08 (σ = 3.36)
best: 20.35 (σ = 1.16)

avg of 12
current: DNF (σ = 9.52)
best: DNF (σ = 9.52)

Average: DNF (σ = 9.52)
Mean: 21.52

Time List:
1. 19.91 F2 L' F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 U2 B2 L' U L D' U2 B D2 F' D2 Fw'
2. DNF(24.87) D F R U2 L F' R' U' F' D L2 D2 F' R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 Fw Uw'
3. DNF(23.68) B' L' D B L2 F' R' F2 D L R2 F2 R2 D L2 U' D2 F2 Uw
4. 20.86 R U' F2 R2 U' D' R U' L F U2 F2 R2 B2 L F2 D2 F2 D2 Fw
5. 21.71 D2 B2 D R2 D L2 B2 D F2 D B2 F' R U L' D' F' R2 B' F Uw'
6. 19.02 U2 F' L2 F' U2 L2 R2 U2 B L2 F2 R B2 L D L' F' L2 B' R2 D2 Rw Uw2
7. 21.17 L' U2 L2 F2 R B2 D2 R' B2 L' U' L2 B' D2 U2 L' B R U Fw' Uw
8. 18.73 L2 D2 R2 D2 B2 D2 B' F2 L2 B' R' F' R D' R' U2 R B' L F2 Rw Uw'
9. 21.83 F L2 D2 B2 L2 R2 D2 B' L2 F D L' B2 F2 L2 D' L2 B F2 Rw' Uw2
10. DNF(23.62) F2 D L2 D' F2 D2 L2 D' B2 L2 F2 B' D' L B' F2 U' B F' R' Rw' Uw'
11. 22.47 L R' U2 R2 D2 R' B2 R' B R D2 B F' R D2 U' F2 D' Fw
12. 27.94 L B F R2 F D2 F' U2 F D2 R' F2 D2 F L2 D' R2 U' F Rw2 Uw'


----------



## Underwatercuber (Aug 1, 2017)

fp4316 said:


> lmao, these were the stupidest scrambles ever
> 
> I think pretty much every success from the first 8 or so scrambles was 9 algs or better. I also made a few mistakes, and I'm not even using that many advanced techniques yet, so there's way more room for improvement.
> 
> ...


Holy crap Ishaan just when I feel like you can't get any faster


----------



## sigalig (Aug 1, 2017)

4bld PB: 2:41.83[1:15.07] 






decided to go for a mo3, ended up getting a 3:13.87 PB mo3 and 3:13.70 PB ao5 yaaay


----------



## Riddler97 (Aug 1, 2017)

4BLD 4:22.25 [1:41]

PB by 9 seconds


----------



## Blindsighted (Aug 2, 2017)

Yay I can't believe it! 
First sub-30 and PB by 6 sec!
28.288 [8/6] D' R2 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 U2 L2 F L2 U B2 R' B L2 U' R F'
Three solved edges and one corner and no cycle breaks. Pretty EZ.
7 comms
Edges:
X' [M2, U L U'] X
[M', D' L D] // [M;[U' L' U, M]] is probably better
[R'; [U' M2 U, R']]
[M U; [M U2]]
Corners:
[L' D2 L, U]
[l';[U, R' D2 R]]
[F';[R U2 R', D2]]
Edit: Thanks Ishaan


----------



## fp4316 (Aug 2, 2017)

Blindsighted said:


> Yay I can't believe it!
> First sub-30 and PB by 6 sec!
> 28.288 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 U2 L2 F L2 U B2 R' B L2 U' R F'
> Three solved edges and one corner and no cycle breaks. Pretty EZ.
> ...



awesome work!

may I suggest:

U' : S' , L' F L
<MDL> keep as is, inverse use 9 mover
<RUM> keep
<MU> keep

D'U2 : R' D R , U
a-perm keep
D' R D' : R' U R , D2


----------



## Berd (Aug 2, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-2
avg of 5: 1:00.42

Time List:
1. 1:10.79 F' D2 B L F2 U D2 F' R2 B2 U2 R U2 R2 D2 R D2 B2 R U' Rw' Uw' 
2. (48.50) F2 D R2 D2 L2 B2 U L2 F2 D2 R2 B R' D F U R2 D B' L' B' Rw2 Uw' 
3. 56.13 B F2 R2 U2 B2 L B2 D2 R' D2 L U' L' F2 R D2 F2 U L B' Rw' Uw' 
4. (1:11.31) L2 B R' L' U2 L2 B' L' U' R' U2 R2 L U2 L' U2 F2 R' Rw Uw2 
5. 54.31 F' L2 B' D2 F' U2 F' U2 F2 L2 F' L B2 U2 L B2 D' R D' U Uw'

58 MO3 too.


----------



## applezfall (Aug 2, 2017)

Mine isn't so cool 
My first 2mbld
I did 2 cubes becouse I own 2 cubes using onelooking I got 46.xx +4 I was very happy with it I want to try 3 but I don't own 3 2x2 I will probably try at my next comp burrowing someone else's cube


----------



## porkynator (Aug 2, 2017)

4BLD PB: 2:29.88[1:17.00]
I've lost the scramble. Centers were easy, corner and wings I'd say normal.


----------



## Alex B71 (Aug 3, 2017)

Almost finished my P.A.O letter pairs list. 1144/1343, just the annoying letters to work out now.


----------



## qaz (Aug 3, 2017)

Alex B71 said:


> Almost finished my P.A.O letter pairs list. 1144/1343, just the annoying letters to work out now.


Nice, how long did it take you to put together? I've been meaning to get to work on one...


----------



## Alex B71 (Aug 3, 2017)

qaz said:


> Nice, how long did it take you to put together? I've been meaning to get to work on one...


On and off it has taken me about 2 months. It could definitely be done faster but it's so draining doing it for hours at a time.
Good luck with it, mate. I'd love to see it when it's done, maybe get some better words for some of mine.


----------



## Berd (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## Cale S (Aug 4, 2017)

5BLD - 4:32.96 [1:44]


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Aug 4, 2017)

PB Ao12! 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-3
avg of 12: 1:09.81

Time List:
1. 1:12.74[19.04] L B R B' L2 F' U F2 L' R' F' R B2 R' F' D2 L F' L U2 D' R2 F' L2 R' 
2. 1:08.06[18.92] D' L2 U2 F2 D L2 R2 B2 D' L2 U' R' D2 F2 U B L2 D2 R' B D Fw' Uw2 
3. 1:17.00[18.03] B2 D2 B' R2 F' D2 B L2 F R2 B' R D U B2 R D' L B' R U Fw' 
4. 1:07.77[18.03] R' U' L' F D' L2 F2 B' L R2 B2 R2 U2 B U2 B2 L2 F' R2 F Uw2 
5. 1:12.29[21.35] U2 B2 U' R' B L2 D R' B F2 R' U2 B2 U2 B2 R' D2 L' B2 R2 
6. 1:07.01[19.56] L2 U' L2 B2 U R2 D F2 U B2 F' U' L B2 F' L' B L' U2 F2 Rw2 Uw' 
7. (DNF(1:24.83)[20.88]) U B2 D L2 U R2 D' U2 B2 U' L2 R' D B' R F' U' L U F2 R Rw' Uw 
8. 1:09.76[19.41] F2 D' L2 D B2 U' R2 D' F2 L2 U F' U F R B D2 U' R' B2 D Fw Uw 
9. 1:12.98[18.19] B L2 D2 F2 L U2 B2 R' D2 F2 D2 L2 U' B U' B' L' D2 B2 F' U Rw2 
10. (44.26[10.26]) L2 B R2 D' B D L' B' L D2 L2 D' R2 U F2 B2 R2 F2 D2 Rw' Uw2 
11. 1:10.64[20.67] D2 U2 L2 F2 D2 B' U2 B' F' D2 U2 L' D' R B U' B2 F D2 L2 F' Rw Uw' 
12. 59.80[17.04] L' U2 L' D2 B2 D2 L2 B2 F2 D2 L' D' R' B D' L2 U' F2 L U Rw2 Uw2

Bonus 58.24 Mo3 at the end xD


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 4, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> PB Ao12!
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-3
> avg of 12: 1:09.81
> ...


Your memo times are crazy, what makes your exe so slow? Most people with 18ish memo are around 45 I'd say  
Gj ofc


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Aug 4, 2017)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Your memo times are crazy, what makes your exe so slow? Most people with 18ish memo are around 45 I'd say
> Gj ofc



Still using some OP Corners, and M2 for Edges ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## h2f (Aug 4, 2017)

4bld: 6:03.12 part of mo3 6:45.78 and ao5 7:23.38


----------



## fp4316 (Aug 4, 2017)

stupid thing I did last night - 27.55s slow turning ao12

took me a few tries since I wasn't used to needing to remember information for that long


----------



## oneshot (Aug 5, 2017)

First successful solve in a competition! 7:16, but good enough for 4th place. It can only get better from here!


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Aug 6, 2017)

First solve of the night after a couple hours drilling comms, I rolled my amazing session from two days ago into a PB Ao5! 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-5
avg of 5: 1:02.87

Time List:
1. (44.26[10.26]) L2 B R2 D' B D L' B' L D2 L2 D' R2 U F2 B2 R2 F2 D2 Rw' Uw2 
2. 1:10.64[20.67] D2 U2 L2 F2 D2 B' U2 B' F' D2 U2 L' D' R B U' B2 F D2 L2 F' Rw Uw' 
3. 59.80[17.04] L' U2 L' D2 B2 D2 L2 B2 F2 D2 L' D' R' B D' L2 U' F2 L U Rw2 Uw2 
4. (DNF(1:02.03)) F' D2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F' L2 R2 B F2 U' L F' U' B2 R' D' B2 D Rw 
5. 58.14[17.42] D L2 B2 U' F2 U R2 B2 D F2 R2 F D' F' R' F' L2 R' B' L Rw' Uw


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Aug 6, 2017)

3BLD PB 22.65!
Not on cam sadly. I didn't use the easiest edges floating comm and did 2 comms with rotation instead. 
10/6 scramble: U' B2 R2 U' B2 U2 L2 U' L2 U2 F2 L D2 R B2 F D L D' B Fw Uw


Spoiler: Reconstruction



Inspection: x y'
Corners:
D' R U2 R' D R U2 R'
F' R U2 R' D2 R U2 R' D2 F
y' R2 D' R U' R' D R U R
Edges:
D M' D' R2 D M D' R2 y
U' L U M' U' L' U M
D M D2 M' D
x' R2 U M' U' R2 U M U' //Should have done R2 E R2 E'
M' D' M D2 M' D' M


At stackmat I measured that difference in time between executing R2 E R2 E' and these two comms for me is 2.70.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Aug 6, 2017)

Ooooh, my! 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-6
*avg of 12: 1:08.30*

Time List:
1. 1:08.47 U2 R2 D2 R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 D' F2 L U2 B2 R' D' B' L2 F2 R2 Rw' Uw 
2. 1:09.62 B' F2 U2 L2 F2 D R2 B2 U R2 U' L' B D2 L2 B2 L' U L2 U' 
3. 1:07.56 B2 D L2 R2 F2 U' L2 R2 F2 D R2 B R B' R2 B' L F' D2 B' R' Rw' Uw 
4. 1:23.61 L F' R' B2 U' F L D' B' U' L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U L2 F2 R2 Rw 
5. 1:07.04 F' B2 D U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U' B2 D F2 L D' B' L' F D R2 U L2 Rw' 
6. 58.19 R2 D' B2 R2 D B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 D L' R2 B F2 U F U2 L2 B2 Rw Uw 
7. (55.94) L D' F U F2 U2 L D2 L R2 U2 L2 F' L2 F' R2 L2 F' R2 F R' Rw' Uw 
8. 1:11.03 R U' B' D' R D2 L2 U F' B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 U' F2 D' F2 Uw' 
9. (DNF(1:43.27)) U2 F' L2 B' U2 B U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 R F' D' F R D2 R2 D' R F Fw' Uw' 
10. 1:01.40 R' L2 D2 R2 B' D2 B2 L R2 D' L2 D' L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 L2 R Rw2 Uw2 
11. 1:14.10 B2 D2 U2 R' B2 R' B2 F2 U2 R B2 U R' F' U' B L2 U2 R' B Rw Uw' 
12. 1:01.89 B' U2 F' R2 F2 D2 F' U2 B D2 F U' R2 B2 R B L U' L B F Uw'


----------



## Cale S (Aug 7, 2017)

24/27 official MBLD in 56:20

Haven't done any unofficial attempts since February 

Mistakes were skipping over a room, one move wrong, and 3 corners

also 5:35 5BLD and 5:16 NAR

On the NAR I used L y z' setup to u2 r2 u2 r2 to solve 4 xcenters


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 7, 2017)

successfully switched my memo/exec order
memo: midges, corners, wings, xcenters, tcenters
exec: tcenters, xcenters, midges, corners, wings

DNF by 2 tcenters. not a failure tho cuz i wasn't expecting to get used to it so quickly

DNF(7:08.09) l f2 l B2 u' D' F l R2 d' u' U' B' r2 u2 l' L F2 L2 b' d' r2 D' l' f' u l2 b2 r L' D' r' D' U' b u' D2 f' L' U2 r' d' u2 b' B' d2 l' u l' U' r2 U2 u' l' B2 R' F2 L' D l2


----------



## sigalig (Aug 7, 2017)

Multibld PB: 31/33 in 56:53.81+

dumbest dnfs ever, like always. Forgot to twist a corner and brainfarted and did an edge comm backwards.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 7, 2017)

pb already wow. 3rd solve with new order

6:22.60 R2 d2 B' U2 B2 F2 D L2 U' R2 u F' R2 F' f r2 d2 L2 D U2 r2 D r2 D B2 u' D2 f2 R l' r' F' f D f2 D2 U' F2 U2 B' L' b l2 U2 l2 b' l2 U' B' D' L2 u B2 d R l' r F' D r


----------



## Hazel (Aug 7, 2017)

I participated in 3BLD at a nearby competition for the first time and my first solve was my first success in comp! The other two were DNFs though :/


----------



## Ksh13 (Aug 7, 2017)

Got some 3BLD PBs, getting back into BLD after basically not doing it since March. Got 7 successes in a row, don't think I've ever gotten more than 4 before now.

2:05.27 Mo3
2:11.56 Ao5


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Aug 8, 2017)

5 months ago, this seemed impossible to me:

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-7
*avg of 5: 57.78*

Time List:
1. 56.98 B2 L2 U L2 U' F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U L B D2 U2 R D B D' F2 U 
2. (54.88+) U D B' L D' R U F' D2 R' U F2 U2 R2 L2 F2 R2 U F2 U' B2 
3. 59.72 R' D2 L' B' D' B' D2 F R' U F D2 B2 D2 F' L2 U2 D2 F U2 R2 
4. (DNF(1:09.75)) U2 B2 R' U2 L2 D2 L B2 U2 R B2 D' U2 L' U' F' U F2 U2 F' 
5. 56.62 R U' B D' L2 F2 R' B2 U' F D2 L2 F2 B2 D F2 D L2 F2 D2 L2


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Aug 8, 2017)

3BLD Ao5 28.35 and mo3 26.39!!(solves 2,3,4).

1. 29.77 D' L2 D2 F' L2 D2 B' U2 F2 L2 F U2 L D2 F' D B' D R' F2 R' Rw'
2. (23.88) U B2 U L' F2 B' U' L' F2 L U R2 U' B2 R2 D2 L2 U D2
3. 28.32 U R2 B2 U2 B2 U' R2 B2 U L U L' B' F U' L2 U' F Fw Uw
4. 26.95 B2 U R2 L2 F' R F' U' D' B2 R' U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 L B2 D2 Fw' Uw'
5. (DNF) R F' D L' U' B' D F D L U' L2 D B2 D' F2 U B2 D' R2 B2 Rw2 Uw'

23.88 is my 2nd best single. I hoped to get sub-30 ao12, but 6th solve was DNF.

EDIT:
Omg 27.02 ao5
1. 27.88 B2 L2 F2 R' D2 R B2 U2 R D F' D U L' F R U' B' R Rw 
2. 28.26 D L2 R2 F2 L2 B' F2 U2 B' U2 L2 D B L2 B2 U2 L D' L2 R Rw' Uw' 
3. (24.66) F' L2 D' L' F2 U2 L2 U' B' F2 L U2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R' D2 Rw' Uw2 
4. (DNF) B2 F2 R U2 F2 L' U2 L2 U2 B2 L' B L2 U' R' B R2 F L' D R Rw' Uw2 
5. 24.90 L F2 R2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 F' R2 D2 B' L B L U L' F' D' L U' Fw' Uw'


----------



## Ksh13 (Aug 8, 2017)

2:02.71 3BLD PB Mo3:

1. 2:18.58 [1:15.07] F2 R D2 B2 L' U2 F2 R' F L2 U B2 D' L2 D F2 D' B2 D2 R2 
2. 1:46.51 [1:06.89] R' L2 B L2 B2 D2 B' L2 R2 D2 U' B2 D' F L R' D R2 F' 
3. 2:03.03 1:08.54] R2 B R2 B L2 B2 U2 F' R2 F L2 D' R2 U' F' R B' U L D' R

So close to sub-2, and the solve after I got this:

DNF (2:20.93) [49.49] D F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U' R2 D' F' R D F' U2 L' U F R' F2

Forgot my corner memo, could have been PB single


----------



## fp4316 (Aug 9, 2017)

20.6 ao5

Time List:
1. 16.91 R B' L D2 B U' F L2 D2 F2 B2 R F2 L B2 D2 L' B' Rw'
2. DNF(25.56) D L2 F' L2 F U2 R2 B2 R2 B U2 F2 R D2 U' R' B L D' B Rw' Uw2
3. 20.53 D R' L' U' B R2 F' D2 R' D' F2 D B2 D' R2 L2 B2 R2 L Uw2
4. 22.69 R D2 B L2 B2 L2 B U2 B' R2 D' F2 R U B' D U R2 Rw' Uw
5. 18.78 B2 D2 L' R' B2 U2 B2 L' D2 R' B R2 F' U B' L B2 R' B2 F Fw' Uw2

The scramble for the DNF is wrong (entering in times with typing and I didn't enter after I messed up the potential mean, but I kept solving after and got a good ao5, so I put in some random scramble afterwards). The time for the DNF was a 25 though. Done with mat and no box.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 9, 2017)

idk this might belong in the failures thread, but this is the closest i've ever been to a sub 20 mo3
Mean of 3: DNF
1. 21.24 D2 L2 U2 L D2 B2 U2 F2 L U2 L2 F D2 L' D' B' U F U' L R2 
2. 19.83 D2 B2 U2 L' B2 D2 R' F2 U2 R F2 D' R B2 F' U' F' L R U' 
3. DNF(22.74) B2 D F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U L2 R2 U' L U2 B D' B U' B L' U


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Aug 9, 2017)

PB Ao12! 

Completely botched the corner memo on the last solve  Could've rolled an even better average. Surprised at the amount of sub 60s too. 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-8
avg of 12: 1:05.23

Time List:
1. 1:16.96 R2 B2 F2 U L2 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 R' U L' D2 B2 R B2 U' B F' Fw' Uw 
2. 59.61 R D B2 R2 D B2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 R2 L' U' B2 L U2 B' U B2 D Fw' Uw' 
3. 59.46 D B R' L' B' U2 B' D L U' R2 D2 R2 D2 R U2 F2 L U2 D2 B2 Rw' Uw2 
4. 1:06.13 L2 B2 D' R2 U' F2 D F2 R2 D2 L2 F' U L R U2 R2 U' L D' B Fw' Uw 
5. 56.36 F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D' L2 U L2 F L B U2 R2 B2 F L D' L2 Rw2 Uw' 
6. 1:15.59 L B2 R F2 R B2 D2 R F2 R' B L2 F2 U' L' B2 L2 B R' D' Rw2 Uw2 
7. 58.80 B2 D L2 U L2 B2 U R2 F2 L' B R' D2 R' B' R2 U F' R Rw Uw2 
8. 1:12.38 R2 D' L2 U F2 L2 F2 U' R2 U' L F' L B L B2 D' R2 F' R' Fw Uw2 
9. 1:02.98 F2 U2 R F2 L' D2 F2 L2 U2 B2 L B D2 R' D2 L D' F2 L R2 F' Fw' Uw 
10. (52.38) L2 B' L' F2 D R' F D R2 B R2 L2 U2 B U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R Rw' Uw2 
11. (DNF(1:08.05)) L' D B' L2 D2 L' D F B2 U2 D2 L' F2 B2 D2 L2 D2 L D Uw' 
12. 1:04.00 L2 B R2 F' U2 B' L2 D2 F' D2 B2 D U L U' B' L B' F2 U' F Rw


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 9, 2017)

Mean of 3: 23.39
1. 18.90 U2 B2 L2 B' L2 D2 F2 U2 B' L2 B2 U' R' B' F L2 R' D R' D 
2. 21.54 F' D2 L' D' F U2 F2 U R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 L' U2 D2 L2 F2 D2 
3. 29.74 F' D2 F' U2 R D L2 B2 L U L2 U' R2 L2 U' L2 D' F2 U L2


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 9, 2017)

5:06.53 5BLD ao5 PB.

Not even sub-5 though


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 10, 2017)

my second time getting 2 sub 20s in a row

Mean of 3: DNF
1. 19.82 R2 D' F2 U2 B2 U' R2 U' F2 U B' R D' U2 B R U R2 F2 L' 
2. 19.51 R' F2 R F2 L2 U2 B2 R D2 F2 L U' B R' D2 B L D' U2 F' U2 
3. DNF(23.45) D2 R U2 R F2 R' U2 R F2 R B2 U B' L2 F' U R2 D2 R2 D' R'


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 10, 2017)

I"M ON FIRE

21.80 average of 5. on cam too. 

22.43, 21.80, 21.99, 21.61, (DNF(19.87)), (20.14)


----------



## oneshot (Aug 10, 2017)

New PB for this old fart. 5:10 and what makes me mad is I had a 20-30 second pause trying to remember one of the letter pairs, should have been sub 5...


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 10, 2017)

16.02 3bld pb. will upload soon


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 10, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> 16.02 3bld pb. will upload soon


This is just getting insane!

It's getting where the best people will be able to get a sub-10 average at regular 3x3x3 - with a blindfold on!


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 10, 2017)

Mike Hughey said:


> This is just getting insane!
> 
> It's getting where the best people will be able to get a sub-10 average at regular 3x3x3 - with a blindfold on!



nah, the scramble was extremely easy (8 comms). Getting a sub 10 average wayyyyyy harder  

16.02 U2 R D' B2 D F' U' R U' B U D2 R2 B2 D' R2 L2 D L2 U' B2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 10, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> nah, the scramble was extremely easy (7 comms). Getting a sub 10 average wayyyyyy harder
> 
> 16.02 U2 R D' B2 D F' U' R U' B U D2 R2 B2 D' R2 L2 D L2 U' B2


Sorry, perhaps I'm out of touch with new solving techniques. How did you do this in 7 comms? It would take me 8.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 10, 2017)

Mike Hughey said:


> Sorry, perhaps I'm out of touch with new solving techniques. How did you do this in 7 comms? It would take me 8.


oops miscounted

yeah it is 8


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 10, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> oops miscounted
> 
> yeah it is 8


Thanks - I thought maybe I was missing out on some new trick. 

That still seems like a very impressive time for 8 commutators.


----------



## oneshot (Aug 10, 2017)

Ugh. I'm trying to push my memo, and I went from a PB of 5:10 to a 3:33 with one flipped edge and one twisted corner.


----------



## fp4316 (Aug 11, 2017)

23.45 ao12







20.53 ao5






done on TTW racing with daniel

used cstimer scrambles as TTW is unreliable:

scrambles were 19-20 from here: https://pastebin.com/KFbdq2af
and 21-30 from here: https://pastebin.com/DXpe95Ay


----------



## h2f (Aug 11, 2017)

Finally sub6 4bld: 5:58.14. It could have been much more faster but during memo my cat decided to leave the room.


----------



## G2013 (Aug 11, 2017)

4BLD PB single, mo3, and ao5, all in one lol

5:17.919[3:07.817]
4:47.187[2:00.919]
4:31.194[2:00.551]
DNF(4:28.971)[1:58.845]
3:42.309[1:49.216]

Did this right after talking with Israel Fraga and telling him I didn't have either a mo3, ao5, or sub4 on 4BLD. what the heck

The first 2 times are reaaaaaaaaaallllllly slow for me, the 4:31 and DNF(4:28) are slow but meh acceptable, then the 3:42 is fine (I have loooooads of sub4 DNFs, but this is my first success)

Hopefully I can get something like this on comp! hahaha


----------



## Cale S (Aug 12, 2017)

Redi Cube BLD - 1:48.11

edit: 1:54.79 [20] right after, this one was less of a dumb scramble


----------



## Ksh13 (Aug 12, 2017)

22:48.90 [15:07.92] 5BLD DNF

Sort of an accomplishment since I literally have not done a 5BLD attempt since March, and I averaged low 20 back then as well. DNF was by quite a bit, but that was because I messed up an M-slice alg during midges. Forgot to do parity so it would have been DNF regardless. Might try to go for a sub-20.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 12, 2017)

~75% 3-style corners, bit of edges too

1) DNF (54.51) D' B2 U F2 D2 B2 L2 R2 D' R2 D F' D B' R2 D' U' B2 R F2 D2
2) 43.95 R2 F U2 F' R2 U2 B' F2 U2 B' F2 D L B' L2 F' U L2 U2 L B2 Uw2
3) DNF (1:18.52) B2 D2 F' U2 L2 F' R2 U2 R2 D2 B U L D2 F R2 D R' B L' D2 Bw2
4) DNF (49.41) D2 R2 B' L2 F2 L2 F' L2 R2 D2 L2 D F' D' F' L B2 L2 F' L' F' Fw'
5) 1:01.08 D2 L2 B' L2 F D2 U2 F U2 B U2 L' D2 B' F2 D' L' U B' D' Uw2
6) 1:06.92 F2 R2 D U2 L2 U' B2 U2 F2 U2 L F' U2 R' B' D2 U B2 U2 L' R' Dw Bw2
7) 1:05.35 F2 D F2 D2 B2 L2 D L2 U' L2 U B F U' B2 R' F2 U' L B' U2 Bw2
8) 1:02.48 R2 D2 R' U F B L' D R2 F' U2 B2 U F2 U R2 U2 B2 L2 D L2 Lw' Rw2
9) DNF (1:19.94) U' F2 L2 D' B2 U B2 R2 D' L2 R2 F D2 B' D L D2 F D U' Lw2 Fw'
10) DNF (1:04.63) R2 F R2 U2 B2 R2 F' U2 B R2 B' D F2 D F' L' B D R2 B' D2 Uw' Rw
11) 1:07.35 D F2 U' L2 D' F2 D F2 D' B2 U' B' L' D2 F D2 R2 U L F' Bw
12) DNF (2:01.78) U2 B' L2 R2 D2 F U2 F2 U2 F D2 L B' U' R' B D' L F' U F' Dw
13) 1:07.36 F D2 B2 F' L2 D2 F2 D2 B' D2 F' L B R' F' R U F L' D' U' Uw2

okayish solves I guess


----------



## Ksh13 (Aug 12, 2017)

First 6BLD attempt:

DNF (1:07:02.55) [47:13.87]

It looked like someone made an attempt of solving it at least? Now I at least know why people hate obliques, they are actually the worst. Not sure how much I want to do this in the future, getting on the list of people who have done 6BLD sounds cool, but I got more important stuff to focus on now.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 12, 2017)

Ksh13 said:


> Now I at least know why people hate obliques, they are actually the worst.


Wow, really? I love obliques - they're easier than the other center pieces because there are more ways to solve some cases.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 12, 2017)

floating is good
18.06 D2 B2 U L2 D' B2 L2 R2 D' B2 U2 R' D B' U' B D R U' L2 D2


----------



## rezaqorbani (Aug 13, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-13
mean of 3: 1:02.33

Time List:
1. 1:01.42 R' D2 F2 L D2 U2 R' B2 L2 B F L R2 U R' B' L' D2 L2 Fw Uw 
2. 1:10.96 U R2 F2 D' B' R' D' B' D' L D' F2 D F2 L2 U2 L2 B2 U F2 Uw' 
3. 54.60 D' F2 R F2 D L F' U' F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 L2 F2 L2 D' R2 Rw Uw' 

PB Single & mean3


----------



## Jacck (Aug 13, 2017)

Ksh13 said:


> ... but I got more important stuff to focus on now.


Like going for 7bld?


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 13, 2017)

good session, amazing accuracy for me

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-13
solves/total: 20/28

single
best: 39.12
worst: 1:18.53

mean of 3
current: 54.48 (σ = 9.16)
best: 54.48 (σ = 9.16)

avg of 5
current: 57.13 (σ = 0.57)
best: 57.13 (σ = 0.57)

avg of 12
current: DNF (σ = 28.43)
best: DNF (σ = 28.43)

Average: DNF (σ = 29.69)
Mean: 1:02.77

Time List:


Spoiler



1. 1:18.53 R' L2 B R2 B' U2 F' L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 R B F2 R2 B' U L' B' L Uw 
2. 39.12 R' D2 F' U2 B2 D2 L2 B' U2 R2 D2 U' R2 B' L D' U F L D' Rw2 
3. DNF(1:23.59)[parity] U' L2 U2 L2 R2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 U' L' F D B' D2 L' B' L R D' 
4. DNF(1:00.01)[3e] B2 U' F2 R2 F2 D' U' F2 U F2 R' U F2 D F' D2 L' U F2 D' Rw Uw' 
5. 1:05.67 R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 B R2 F U2 F' U2 R' D B R2 D2 U B2 L' D Uw2 
6. 1:09.88 F' U2 L2 B' L2 U2 F' L2 D2 B' L U2 B L2 D' R' B L' F2 D' Fw' Uw' 
7. 1:05.28 L2 D' R2 D F2 L2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 L D L2 B2 U2 F' U' R D2 Rw' Uw' 
8. 1:05.39 L2 F2 D U L2 U2 B2 U F2 D' F2 B R B' D2 L2 D2 L' U' F Uw 
9. DNF(1:33.18)[4e] R U' B R2 B D' L D' L F2 B2 D2 F2 U L2 D' L2 F2 B2 U' B Rw2 Uw2 
10. 55.22 U2 R2 D L2 B2 R2 F2 U B2 D' L2 B' F L2 U' B L' R' B' R Rw Uw2 
11. DNF(1:22.30)[mess] F2 U' R' B D F D' R' F2 L U' R2 L2 U R2 D' B2 D2 R2 U' B2 Fw Uw2 
12. 53.28 R' F B2 D L2 B2 U2 D F' R U' L2 D' R2 L2 D R2 F2 U L2 U' Uw' 
13. DNF(47.76)[5e] L B' R' D L2 D2 B L D R U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R D2 B2 R2 Rw' Uw 
14. 1:04.37 L' F2 R' U2 L D2 R' F2 R' B2 R' B' F D' R B' U2 B2 F' L' R Uw2 
15. 54.42 B' D2 L2 F R2 U2 F2 U2 F' L2 F L' U' R2 B' L F U B2 L F2 Uw2 
16. 1:18.26 F R2 F2 R2 F2 D R2 D R2 U' B2 D2 B L' B2 U2 F' L D' F' U2 Uw' 
17. 1:11.51 L U2 B U' B2 U D F' L' U' R2 D B2 U' L2 D' L2 U' B2 Fw Uw' 
18. 1:04.74 U2 L2 F D F L' F B U L2 F U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 F' Fw Uw 
19. 1:15.22 R' U2 B2 D2 B R2 B2 F2 D2 U' R' F' D2 B' F' U' L B' Rw' 
20. DNF(1:04.95)[3e] F' U2 F' U' D L2 B U' L' D' R2 B2 D2 F2 L2 U B2 R2 L2 D Fw Uw 
21. DNF(1:32.32)[3e] F R2 D2 B2 R2 F D2 F R2 F L2 U' L' F' L' R' D' L2 B2 D' F' Fw' Uw' 
22. 1:16.48 B L2 D' B2 D L2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 L' B' D' U' R B' R2 D2 F2 Fw 
23. DNF(1:46.15)[3c] L2 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 B2 R2 F L' D R2 B D L' F D U' Rw Uw2 
24. 57.78 F D2 L' D2 B2 F2 L2 R' F2 R' D2 L' D U2 F R B R2 U2 F Uw' 
25. 56.76 U' R2 B2 F2 U L2 B2 D2 U B2 R' U2 B' U' B F' D2 L2 R' D Fw' Uw2 
26. 1:02.22 U2 F R2 B2 F' U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D' R2 D' R' B2 L2 U2 R' Rw Uw2 
27. 56.83 D' B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 R2 D' F2 U2 F2 L U' R' U2 R F D' R' U' Uw2 
28. 44.37 L' F2 L2 F L2 F' U2 F R2 B' U2 F D' F2 L B' U' F' U2 Rw2 Uw'


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Aug 13, 2017)

3BLD *29.68 ao12, *first sub-30.


Spoiler: Time list



1. 28.19 R D2 F2 U' L2 D L2 F2 R2 U' F2 D' F R D2 B' U R' U' R 
2. 29.74 B' U' R D2 F L' D R U' L2 D' F2 L2 B2 D' R2 B2 U F2 B Uw2 
3. 28.31 L' B U' D2 B U2 D2 F R U2 F2 D2 R2 D2 F L2 F2 B U2 L2 Fw Uw2 
4. 32.80 U' B R' B2 D L F2 R U' D' R2 F' L2 D2 F2 R2 F' L2 U2 L2 Fw' 
5. 30.56 U L' F2 D2 R2 F2 R' U2 L' D2 B' L' U L B R U2 L2 Rw2 Uw' 
6. 27.95 F' U' R2 F L' U F L' B' R D R2 L2 U R2 D L2 F2 D' R2 D2 Fw' 
7. 29.32 B' U' B U2 L D' F B2 R F R2 U2 D2 B' L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 B Rw Uw' 
8. 27.87 B' L D' B' L' U' R B U' L' F2 U D2 R2 L2 D L2 U' R2 U Rw Uw2 
9. 30.60 R B2 U D' F R' U2 B R2 U' B2 D' R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 Rw Uw 
10. (34.53) R' D2 U2 L D2 R' B2 L B2 U2 B' D' F2 R U L B' L2 R2 F Rw Uw 
11. 31.44 L2 R2 B' U2 L2 F D2 L2 F R F R B' L2 F' D' R' F' D' Fw' Uw 
12. (26.81) D' B2 R2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 R2 D' L2 B' D2 R U' R' F L2 U2 L2 F2 Rw Uw2


0 DNFs, 7/12 sub-30 solves. Some bad counting times. 
My global average now is around 30-31, [9, 22] splits.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 13, 2017)

pb avg5 with 45.20 pb mo3

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-13
avg of 5: 47.52

Time List:
1. (39.02) B R2 F2 R2 F2 L' U2 L R2 F2 R' U' R U2 B F' D U2 L' D2 Rw2 
2. 46.52 D' F2 L2 B' L' F B L F R2 F U2 D2 B2 L2 F' L2 U2 R Fw 
3. 50.05 F2 D2 U R2 B2 D' B2 F2 L2 R2 U2 L' U' R2 F' L' D' F R U L' Rw2 Uw' 
4. (57.68) U' L2 B2 D' L2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U R2 B R' B' L' D F' L2 R' F' R2 Uw2 
5. 46.00 D2 B2 L2 D' R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U' L' R F D' U2 B' R' D2 B' L2 Rw Uw'


----------



## Ksh13 (Aug 13, 2017)

Jacck said:


> Like going for 7bld?


Haha, I think I'll wait a good while before I try 7BLD, just 6BLD was quite exhausting. Will definitely try it at some point though. What I was referring to was my comp that I have in 2 weeks, I've been practicing for it all summmer, and now the final 2 weeks before it I'm only going to focus on events that are there.


----------



## Cale S (Aug 14, 2017)

3/3 4x4 MBLD in 12:10


----------



## Underwatercuber (Aug 14, 2017)

5/5 official multibld in 26:04.00


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 14, 2017)

accomplishment because accuracy is improving slightly. Two of the DNFs were due to one wrong move, and the other DNF was off by 2 flipped edges

Average of 12: DNF
1. 23.14 D F2 D' L2 U F2 U' F2 U2 B2 L U2 B R2 U L2 D2 L' B' F 
2. (17.52) R' U F2 U' R2 L' D L2 F' R' F2 B2 L' B2 L2 U2 D2 L U2 R 
3. 24.90 U L2 B2 U' B2 U F2 U' R2 U' B D R2 B2 F2 D B' L' B' R' 
4. 28.15 D L2 U L2 B2 D R2 B2 R2 U' L2 R F2 R' D L U' B' L' F U2 
5. 24.57 R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 D R2 U2 L F2 D' B L' B D F' D2 B2 
6. 24.30 D F2 D F2 U' L2 R2 F2 R2 D2 U' R F R2 D F L' B' D' U' R 
7. (DNF(23.10)) F' R2 U2 R2 D2 U2 F L2 R2 U2 L F U R B L' D' R' D2 B2 R' 
8. DNF(24.68) D2 U2 L' D2 R F2 L D2 U2 L2 R' B' L2 D' L2 F2 D U' L U F' 
9. 24.12 L' B2 D F2 B R D2 F U L2 D2 B' U2 F2 D2 L2 D2 B' L2 F2 
10. DNF(23.72) B2 L' B' R' D' B D F2 L U B2 L2 D R2 D B2 D2 B2 U' R2 
11. 19.45 B2 D' R2 F2 U2 B2 U' B2 F2 L2 F2 L' D2 U2 F U' L' D U2 R' U' 
12. 22.59 L2 R2 D B2 U' R2 U B2 R2 U2 L F' L2 D2 L2 U B U L R


----------



## Blindsighted (Aug 15, 2017)

It feels like I'm starting to get faster a lot quicker
PB by 2 seconds
PB Ave of 5 and mo3 
Best Mean of 3: 41.65
Best Average of 5: 44.45
1. 44.21
2. 44.05
3. 45.09 (I failed this one because it was an easy scramble)
4. 35.81 U2 F2 U R2 L2 B2 D' B2 U' R2 B' F2 L U' R F U L F D' L2
5. DNF
I lost all of the other scrambles
35.81 Reconstruction
Edges:
S'; U' M2 U, R' // Or ? R' FW' R'; S, R2
U2, M'
RW; U', r E' r'
Lw; U' L' U, M
U' L2 U, M2
Corners:
Z R; U2, R D R' // Mabe D F' R; U, R D2 R' ???
R2 U; R' D' R, U
U R; R U' R', D'
8 Coms pretty good


----------



## Cale S (Aug 15, 2017)

1:52.34 [0:44] 4BLD pb

done while livestreaming

Fw Rw' U' Uw2 L Fw2 D2 R Rw' F U' Rw' R Uw2 D' B' L' Uw2 Fw2 Uw R' B' F2 Fw L F Uw' D R' B2 D' Fw L' F' U2 D Uw2 Rw2 U' B2


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Aug 15, 2017)

Awww yeah went from 3/3 MBLD PB to this:
6/7 in 1:02.10
Since I got some distractions I'm counting it as a PB anyway lol 

I reviewed a lot and picked up two mistakes during review which burned a lot of time. Also, not knowing my letter pairs, slowed me down by tens of minutes. I have 5 weeks to learn as much of it as I can, at nats a 6 pointer can podium lol.


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 15, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-15
single: 5:05.333

Time List:
1. 5:05.333 D' Fw' L D' Fw F' Rw R' D2 L2 Rw Uw Rw' Uw' Rw L F' R' Fw2 R' B2 F' D2 U' L2 Rw' Fw' U' Rw Uw' L' U' D Uw2 Fw2 R2 D Rw L' Fw2

nice 4bldbric
memo was ~2:10


----------



## sigalig (Aug 16, 2017)

Got a 3bld PB mo3 while waiting for 3bld finals to start at NW Champs:

28.03, 34.35, 32.55 = 31.64 mo3.

Felt good too cus I was sitting in the middle of a crowd watching 2x2 finals and around a bunch of loud people. Safe to say distractions don't really matter for me in 3bld anymore, only comp nerves do:
went on to get a 54 second single for my only success in 3bld finals lol rip in pieces


----------



## Cale S (Aug 16, 2017)

4:26.09 2-4BLD relay

edit: 4:47.33 [2:08] 5BLD and 2:10 4BLD


----------



## Cale S (Aug 16, 2017)

pb on stream 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-16
avg of 12: 42.07

Time List:
1. 45.95 L2 R2 D B2 U B2 F2 R2 B2 D2 U' B' D' L F L2 B' U' R2 B U' Fw' Uw' 
2. 38.31 U L2 R2 U' R2 D' F2 D' U2 B2 L' F' D B2 U' B2 L F' L R2 Rw2 Uw2 
3. (35.31) F2 D2 B2 U L2 D2 U' F2 L2 F2 U' F L B L2 U L' D B' D' F' Fw Uw' 
4. 44.54 L B2 F2 L2 D' F2 D' U' F2 L2 B2 R2 L' U2 B' L2 R B U2 F Fw 
5. 40.43 R' L' U B2 L2 U F' U2 L' B' R2 F B2 L2 D2 L2 F' R2 F' R2 L' Fw' Uw' 
6. 55.60 R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U L2 D R2 B' U' L2 B R U2 F' L' B2 U2 Rw 
7. (DNF(29.00)) L2 D2 R2 U F2 U R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B R F2 D' B F2 U B' F2 R Rw' 
8. 36.81 L' U2 F' L D2 L U' F' B2 R' U2 R F2 D2 B2 U2 D2 L B2 Rw' 
9. 47.46 U2 L' R U2 R B2 L' D R D2 L U R' B' L' U2 Rw2 
10. 37.36 U2 B2 U2 F2 L' F2 U2 R F2 L2 D R B2 U R F' U B L D' Rw2 Uw2 
11. 36.89 F L2 B2 R2 F U2 B L2 F' D2 F R' U B L D' F R2 D' U2 R2 Fw Uw 
12. 37.36 F L D F2 U2 R F2 U F2 B' U' F2 D R2 U' F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D' Uw'


----------



## h2f (Aug 16, 2017)

I'm closer to sub5 in 4bld: 5:17.26. Pb by 41 seconds.


----------



## sigalig (Aug 16, 2017)

Wanted a little confidence booster after failing the 2-7 BLD relay again so I did a 2-5 bld relay. DNFed the first try by a few pieces on the 5x5 but got 17:28.65 success on the second try. I feel like I should have this sub-15 but I probably am just reviewing way too much.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 17, 2017)

PB mo3. i wish it was just 1 second faster tho....

Mean of 3: 20.99
1. 20.48 L2 D2 B2 L B2 L F2 R' D2 L' B' F' L' U R' U B U F' R 
2. 20.42 F2 L2 D2 L2 R2 D' B2 D2 F2 U L2 R F2 L R2 U L R' D B' R 
3. 22.06 D' R2 U L2 U' B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U2 L B' U' B' L F2 U L D U'


----------



## Meneghetti (Aug 17, 2017)

PB single! It was a 10/6

19.00 L2 B F R2 D2 R2 U2 B' U2 F2 L2 R D R2 B2 D R' B' D' B


Spoiler



U’ L2 U’ R U L2 U’ R’ U2 // KX
R2 D’ U2 R’ D R U2 R’ D’ R D R2 // WQ
U’ x L’ U R’ U’ L U R U’ x’ U // JL

U M’ U2 M U // DB
x Lw’ U’ L U M U’ L’ U L x’ // IL
U R U’ M2 U R’ U’ M2 // JA
R E2 R’ D R E2 R’ D’ // RV
x M’ U L’ U’ M U L U’ (x’) // GS


----------



## fp4316 (Aug 17, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-15
mean of 3: 18.98

Time List:
1. 15.91 F' D F D2 B' U B2 U' L' D2 B2 R2 D F2 R2 F2 U' D F2
2. 21.14 F' U2 R U' L U' F2 U2 B R D L2 D' F2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B2
3. 19.89 L' D R2 B2 D' R2 D' R2 D2 B2 F2 L U R2 D2 U' B' D' U'

box and mat, also will switch events soon


----------



## Cale S (Aug 17, 2017)

6BLD - 14:33.27

had a huge pause and also did SF P instead of FS P for left obliques, realized it during right obliques


----------



## fp4316 (Aug 17, 2017)

Time List: 1. 14.97 U' F2 U F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D2 U' B R2 B' L F2 D2 F D' B2

65 moves lol
no box or mat


----------



## Cale S (Aug 17, 2017)

14:33.27, 15:57.74, 15:36.33 = 15:22.45 6BLD mo3

UWR?


----------



## theawesomecuber (Aug 17, 2017)

Not sure this quite fits here, but whatever.

I finished my letter pair list! It took a hell of a lot of work and it's glorious.

Now to the fun task of importing them all into anki to make sure I remember them .

Edit: I imported them all into anki! It was tedious but it was also incredibly satisfying to go through my list. I also fixed some of the duplicates and bad ones I had missed.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 17, 2017)

Cale S said:


> 14:33.27, 15:57.74, 15:36.33 = 15:22.45 6BLD mo3
> 
> UWR?


Seriously cool.


----------



## Meneghetti (Aug 17, 2017)

PB mean 

mean of 3: 23.17
1. 23.33 U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 L' D2 L' B L U2 B' L' D2 R2 B D' F 
2. 22.80 U' L2 F2 R2 U R2 D' L2 U' R B' F2 R' U B R D' L D' 
3. 23.37 D2 B' L2 D2 R2 B' D2 F' L2 B R U L2 D R D' F' D2


----------



## sigalig (Aug 17, 2017)

fp4316 said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-15
> mean of 3: 18.98
> 
> Time List:
> ...



do you scramble in your orientation or green front white top? I'm wondering if the second scramble had two twists outside of your buffer or not (if so, how do you solve those with two comms?)


----------



## fp4316 (Aug 17, 2017)

i always scramble in my orientation


sigalig said:


> do you scramble in your orientation or green front white top? I'm wondering if the second scramble had two twists outside of your buffer or not (if so, how do you solve those with two comms?)


----------



## sigalig (Aug 17, 2017)

Went for an ao50, finally got it. 44.89 ao50 with a 41.89 ao25 in there too. And near the end I had 26 consecutive successes (only to DNF 2 in a row right after getting the ao50 lol)
I've gone for it a few times before but never even got very close, always lost focus after the ao25.



Spoiler: times and scrambles



avg of 50: 44.89

Time List:
1. 44.94 U2 F' R U' L F R' B2 R D B L2 U2 R2 B R2 B2 U2 F2 Uw2
2. 38.69 U2 R2 U2 B2 U B2 D' F2 L2 R2 F' U' L R' B' D' R' D L2 D R2 Rw Uw2
3. (DNF(44.72)) B' R L2 B' D' R2 B D F R' D2 F2 L' B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 B Rw'
4. 37.73 D' R2 F' R2 D2 R2 B' D2 F D2 R U2 F2 R2 F D U' B' L Rw2 Uw
5. 43.89 D B L2 F2 L D' F2 D2 L F D' L2 D B2 U' B2 L2 U B2 Fw' Uw'
6. 43.23 L' F L2 D2 F2 D2 B F2 D2 L2 R F' U' L' D F2 U R D' Uw
7. 53.17 R B' D2 F' U L U' D' F' U' R2 D2 L' D2 R B2 U2 F2 R'
8. (30.63[10/4'']) U' L' B2 D2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U2 L B R F L2 D2 L F D' U Rw2 Uw2
9. 35.28[10'/8] B L2 F' R2 D2 B' L2 B D2 R2 F2 U' L B R D' B F L R2 U' Uw
10. 37.54 F2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 F2 D' L2 U B2 R' D F D2 U2 L B D2 R2 F Rw2 Uw
11. 43.05 D2 U2 L R2 B2 F2 R' U2 R B' D2 B U' B2 U' L' R' F R' Fw' Uw
12. 36.03 D B2 D' L2 R2 D F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 F R F' R' U' B D2 R D' R2 Rw' Uw2
13. (DNF(50.80)) R2 D2 R2 U2 B' L2 B R2 U2 F' R U' L' R' F R2 B2 D2 L2 R' Fw' Uw2
14. (32.21[9/7]) L2 B' U2 F2 U2 B' D2 F2 U2 R2 F' L F' R' F' D R D2 B' L2 D' Rw2
15. 37.92[14/8] L2 B2 U2 F' D2 B R2 B2 D2 F' R' F D F' U L B U2 B' F' Rw Uw
16. 42.47 U2 F2 L2 R2 D L2 U L2 B2 L2 R2 F U R' F' L2 F U2 F2 U2
17. 45.29 U L D2 R F2 L R2 U2 R' B' R2 B' U R' D R2 B' R2 Rw2 Uw2
18. 41.42 R D2 B2 L2 U D2 F' D' B' R B R2 L2 F U2 L2 D2 L2 D2 F' Fw'
19. 42.38 U F' U2 B' F2 R2 F R2 U2 L2 B' L D L F2 R D U' L D Uw2
20. 40.47 F U2 B D2 B' U D F B2 L F2 D F2 D2 B2 D L2 B2 R2 Fw' Uw
21. 37.50[12/6] F B2 R' B' R' D2 F2 D F U2 L2 B2 L2 U B2 L2 U' R2 U2 B2 Fw Uw
22. 43.83 L2 D2 L D2 R U2 R' U2 R2 B2 F U2 B D' R2 U2 B2 L' D2 Uw
23. 46.04 B2 D' B2 U2 L2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 D B L B' D2 L R2 B2 U2 F' R' Rw2 Uw'
24. (DNF(56.31)) L2 B' R2 D2 F' U2 R2 F2 U2 F L2 R' D U' F R B' U R F L Rw
25. (33.07[10/6]) D F2 R2 F2 R2 D' R2 U R2 D' L B F2 D2 R' U L2 D L U2
26. 39.77 L2 R2 D2 B2 F R2 B' F' D R' D2 R2 B2 U2 B R' B' U Uw'
27. 51.18 R2 B' U2 F2 L2 R2 F' R2 D2 U2 B D' F L D U' R2 F' R' U Rw'
28. 52.88 L2 D R2 D B2 F2 R2 U B2 U L2 B' L2 R U' B' D2 F2 L D2 U' Fw Uw'
29. 33.62[10/8] D F' U2 L2 B D' B L2 F R' D B2 U' R2 U' R2 L2 B2 D F2 Rw'
30. 46.92 R' U' D2 B2 U2 R2 F2 L' U' B2 U2 R2 B L2 B2 U2 R2 B U Fw' Uw'
31. 53.20 F' L2 D2 F2 R2 D2 U2 R2 F' D2 B D' F2 R' B U' L D2 L2 D U' Rw Uw
32. 39.69 F R' B D' B2 U2 B U2 L R2 D2 F L2 F B2 U2 B U2 F R Fw' Uw2
33. 41.04 F2 L' F2 L D2 R' B2 D2 L U2 F2 U' B' D2 U2 L U L R' D Fw' Uw2
34. 46.78 R' F2 U R2 L2 U' F' L U D2 F2 L2 B U2 R2 F L2 B2 L2 F
35. 53.34 U B2 F2 L2 B2 F2 D' L2 U2 B2 D2 B' R D' U' B' D' F2 R B2 F' Rw2 Uw
36. 1:05.73 B' U' F L' F2 U' B' R2 D' F' R2 U2 B R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 F' Rw' Uw
37. 49.08 U2 R' F B L2 F' U2 L' F R2 L2 U' R2 D L2 F2 D2 B2 D' Fw'
38. 41.49 F2 U2 F2 D' B2 R2 F2 D' R2 F2 U2 R' B U' F U' L D L R U' Rw' Uw2
39. 50.31 F' D2 F' R2 D2 U2 R2 F R2 B L B2 D' F R' U' L U L' R2 Rw'
40. 52.84 L2 F2 L2 D U' L2 D R2 D R2 B' L R' U F R2 D2 L' B2 Rw Uw
41. 50.46 U' D B' R2 B' L F2 D' L2 D2 L2 F L2 U2 B L2 F2 D2 B2 U Rw
42. 50.56 R' F2 R2 D2 R2 D2 B2 L U L U' L R' D R' F L' U' Fw Uw'
43. 58.80 B U F2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 D B2 D2 R D' F D' L' R' F R B2 Fw'
44. 40.31 D' B2 F2 D L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 F2 R F' D B' R' F2 U2 F' U2 F U2
45. 34.65 L2 F2 U L2 U' B2 D2 U2 R2 U2 L B2 L2 U R B' L2 D R U' Rw Uw
46. 44.24 D' F2 D L2 U' F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 F' D2 L' R' U2 R2 U' F' L2 F Rw' Uw'
47. 40.26 R2 B2 D' F2 R2 D2 F2 U' L2 D2 F R2 F2 L' D U L R B U Rw' Uw'
48. 47.10 B2 D2 L2 D F2 D F2 L2 F2 D2 R' B D2 R' B' L' D2 B2 F2 L Rw' Uw'
49. 41.76 R L2 B2 D' L2 D' B2 D F2 D L2 D2 B' U R F' R2 U2 L' R D Uw
50. 58.14 F' D' B2 R2 D2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 D' F2 R' U L' B2 U2 L2 R2 B' F' Rw



Edit: Somehow managed to get 12 straight successes after two dnfs and rolled it to 44.45 lol



Spoiler: times and scrambles



avg of 50: 44.45

Time List:
1. (32.21[9/7]) L2 B' U2 F2 U2 B' D2 F2 U2 R2 F' L F' R' F' D R D2 B' L2 D' Rw2 
2. 37.92[14/8] L2 B2 U2 F' D2 B R2 B2 D2 F' R' F D F' U L B U2 B' F' Rw Uw 
3. 42.47 U2 F2 L2 R2 D L2 U L2 B2 L2 R2 F U R' F' L2 F U2 F2 U2 
4. 45.29 U L D2 R F2 L R2 U2 R' B' R2 B' U R' D R2 B' R2 Rw2 Uw2 
5. 41.42 R D2 B2 L2 U D2 F' D' B' R B R2 L2 F U2 L2 D2 L2 D2 F' Fw' 
6. 42.38 U F' U2 B' F2 R2 F R2 U2 L2 B' L D L F2 R D U' L D Uw2 
7. 40.47 F U2 B D2 B' U D F B2 L F2 D F2 D2 B2 D L2 B2 R2 Fw' Uw 
8. 37.50[12/6] F B2 R' B' R' D2 F2 D F U2 L2 B2 L2 U B2 L2 U' R2 U2 B2 Fw Uw 
9. 43.83 L2 D2 L D2 R U2 R' U2 R2 B2 F U2 B D' R2 U2 B2 L' D2 Uw 
10. 46.04 B2 D' B2 U2 L2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 D B L B' D2 L R2 B2 U2 F' R' Rw2 Uw' 
11. (DNF(56.31)) L2 B' R2 D2 F' U2 R2 F2 U2 F L2 R' D U' F R B' U R F L Rw 
12. 33.07[10/6] D F2 R2 F2 R2 D' R2 U R2 D' L B F2 D2 R' U L2 D L U2 
13. 39.77 L2 R2 D2 B2 F R2 B' F' D R' D2 R2 B2 U2 B R' B' U Uw' 
14. 51.18 R2 B' U2 F2 L2 R2 F' R2 D2 U2 B D' F L D U' R2 F' R' U Rw' 
15. 52.88 L2 D R2 D B2 F2 R2 U B2 U L2 B' L2 R U' B' D2 F2 L D2 U' Fw Uw' 
16. 33.62[10/8] D F' U2 L2 B D' B L2 F R' D B2 U' R2 U' R2 L2 B2 D F2 Rw' 
17. 46.92 R' U' D2 B2 U2 R2 F2 L' U' B2 U2 R2 B L2 B2 U2 R2 B U Fw' Uw' 
18. 53.20 F' L2 D2 F2 R2 D2 U2 R2 F' D2 B D' F2 R' B U' L D2 L2 D U' Rw Uw 
19. 39.69 F R' B D' B2 U2 B U2 L R2 D2 F L2 F B2 U2 B U2 F R Fw' Uw2 
20. 41.04 F2 L' F2 L D2 R' B2 D2 L U2 F2 U' B' D2 U2 L U L R' D Fw' Uw2 
21. 46.78 R' F2 U R2 L2 U' F' L U D2 F2 L2 B U2 R2 F L2 B2 L2 F 
22. 53.34 U B2 F2 L2 B2 F2 D' L2 U2 B2 D2 B' R D' U' B' D' F2 R B2 F' Rw2 Uw 
23. 1:05.73 B' U' F L' F2 U' B' R2 D' F' R2 U2 B R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 F' Rw' Uw 
24. 49.08 U2 R' F B L2 F' U2 L' F R2 L2 U' R2 D L2 F2 D2 B2 D' Fw' 
25. 41.49 F2 U2 F2 D' B2 R2 F2 D' R2 F2 U2 R' B U' F U' L D L R U' Rw' Uw2 
26. 50.31 F' D2 F' R2 D2 U2 R2 F R2 B L B2 D' F R' U' L U L' R2 Rw' 
27. 52.84 L2 F2 L2 D U' L2 D R2 D R2 B' L R' U F R2 D2 L' B2 Rw Uw 
28. 50.46 U' D B' R2 B' L F2 D' L2 D2 L2 F L2 U2 B L2 F2 D2 B2 U Rw 
29. 50.56 R' F2 R2 D2 R2 D2 B2 L U L U' L R' D R' F L' U' Fw Uw' 
30. 58.80 B U F2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 D B2 D2 R D' F D' L' R' F R B2 Fw' 
31. 40.31 D' B2 F2 D L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 F2 R F' D B' R' F2 U2 F' U2 F U2 
32. 34.65 L2 F2 U L2 U' B2 D2 U2 R2 U2 L B2 L2 U R B' L2 D R U' Rw Uw 
33. 44.24 D' F2 D L2 U' F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 F' D2 L' R' U2 R2 U' F' L2 F Rw' Uw' 
34. 40.26 R2 B2 D' F2 R2 D2 F2 U' L2 D2 F R2 F2 L' D U L R B U Rw' Uw' 
35. 47.10 B2 D2 L2 D F2 D F2 L2 F2 D2 R' B D2 R' B' L' D2 B2 F2 L Rw' Uw' 
36. 41.76 R L2 B2 D' L2 D' B2 D F2 D L2 D2 B' U R F' R2 U2 L' R D Uw 
37. 58.14 F' D' B2 R2 D2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 D' F2 R' U L' B2 U2 L2 R2 B' F' Rw 
38. (DNF(41.41)) F' U2 F' R2 B' D2 L2 U2 L2 F' U' R F U2 B2 D' B' D2 R2 F' Fw Uw' 
39. (DNF(33.87)) D' R2 F D' B' U R2 F L B' L2 D2 F2 D2 R' B2 R' B2 D2 L' Rw Uw2 
40. (31.15[10'/8]) R2 F2 R2 U R2 D2 B2 U' R2 F' L2 D L' D2 U2 R' D' F D' Rw' Uw2 
41. 36.59 D L' U' F D2 R2 U' R2 L F' B2 L2 B2 U' D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 Rw Uw 
42. 40.11 F' B' U F' B' U' F2 L' F2 B2 U2 D F2 B2 U F2 U' D' F Fw' Uw' 
43. 41.40 F' L2 R2 D F2 U2 B2 D' F2 D' R2 F2 L' R B' L D2 F' D' L R Rw' Uw2 
44. (32.41) L2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 L2 B' D' L' U L2 R2 D F D U2 Uw' 
45. 36.71 F' D2 B2 D' L2 R2 F2 U' R2 D' R2 B' R D' L2 B R2 U' F2 Rw2 
46. 42.15 B' L D2 U2 F2 L F2 R D2 U2 R U' B' L2 R' F D' R D' L' R2 Uw2 
47. 41.43 B U R F L2 F D' R' B R2 F2 U' F2 U2 D R2 D' F2 U L 
48. 37.30 U2 F L2 F L2 D2 B F2 R2 U2 B' L' B' D2 L' B2 R F' D L2 U Fw Uw 
49. 43.03 B2 D' U' F2 R2 D' U2 L2 U' L' B U' B' D L' R B L2 B Uw2 
50. 42.29 B' L D' B D2 F2 R2 L' B' D F2 D L2 U2 F2 R2 D L' Fw Uw


----------



## Ollie (Aug 17, 2017)

fp4316 said:


> Time List: 1. 14.97 U' F2 U F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D2 U' B R2 B' L F2 D2 F D' B2
> 
> 65 moves lol
> no box or mat


You animal


----------



## fp4316 (Aug 18, 2017)

14.19 L2 R2 D R2 D B2 D B2 U' B F2 L' F2 D' B' F2 D F D2

7 algs ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## sigalig (Aug 18, 2017)

Went to work and then came back and rolled the ao50 and ao25 lol. 43.66 and 38.70 respectively. Sub-40 ao25 feels nice 



Spoiler: times and scrambles



avg of 50: 43.66

Time List:
1. 52.88 L2 D R2 D B2 F2 R2 U B2 U L2 B' L2 R U' B' D2 F2 L D2 U' Fw Uw' 
2. 33.62[10/8] D F' U2 L2 B D' B L2 F R' D B2 U' R2 U' R2 L2 B2 D F2 Rw' 
3. 46.92 R' U' D2 B2 U2 R2 F2 L' U' B2 U2 R2 B L2 B2 U2 R2 B U Fw' Uw' 
4. 53.20 F' L2 D2 F2 R2 D2 U2 R2 F' D2 B D' F2 R' B U' L D2 L2 D U' Rw Uw 
5. 39.69 F R' B D' B2 U2 B U2 L R2 D2 F L2 F B2 U2 B U2 F R Fw' Uw2 
6. 41.04 F2 L' F2 L D2 R' B2 D2 L U2 F2 U' B' D2 U2 L U L R' D Fw' Uw2 
7. 46.78 R' F2 U R2 L2 U' F' L U D2 F2 L2 B U2 R2 F L2 B2 L2 F 
8. 53.34 U B2 F2 L2 B2 F2 D' L2 U2 B2 D2 B' R D' U' B' D' F2 R B2 F' Rw2 Uw 
9. 1:05.73 B' U' F L' F2 U' B' R2 D' F' R2 U2 B R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 F' Rw' Uw 
10. 49.08 U2 R' F B L2 F' U2 L' F R2 L2 U' R2 D L2 F2 D2 B2 D' Fw' 
11. 41.49 F2 U2 F2 D' B2 R2 F2 D' R2 F2 U2 R' B U' F U' L D L R U' Rw' Uw2 
12. 50.31 F' D2 F' R2 D2 U2 R2 F R2 B L B2 D' F R' U' L U L' R2 Rw' 
13. 52.84 L2 F2 L2 D U' L2 D R2 D R2 B' L R' U F R2 D2 L' B2 Rw Uw 
14. 50.46 U' D B' R2 B' L F2 D' L2 D2 L2 F L2 U2 B L2 F2 D2 B2 U Rw 
15. 50.56 R' F2 R2 D2 R2 D2 B2 L U L U' L R' D R' F L' U' Fw Uw' 
16. 58.80 B U F2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 D B2 D2 R D' F D' L' R' F R B2 Fw' 
17. 40.31 D' B2 F2 D L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 F2 R F' D B' R' F2 U2 F' U2 F U2 
18. 34.65 L2 F2 U L2 U' B2 D2 U2 R2 U2 L B2 L2 U R B' L2 D R U' Rw Uw 
19. 44.24 D' F2 D L2 U' F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 F' D2 L' R' U2 R2 U' F' L2 F Rw' Uw' 
20. 40.26 R2 B2 D' F2 R2 D2 F2 U' L2 D2 F R2 F2 L' D U L R B U Rw' Uw' 
21. 47.10 B2 D2 L2 D F2 D F2 L2 F2 D2 R' B D2 R' B' L' D2 B2 F2 L Rw' Uw' 
22. 41.76 R L2 B2 D' L2 D' B2 D F2 D L2 D2 B' U R F' R2 U2 L' R D Uw 
23. 58.14 F' D' B2 R2 D2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 D' F2 R' U L' B2 U2 L2 R2 B' F' Rw 
24. (DNF(41.41)) F' U2 F' R2 B' D2 L2 U2 L2 F' U' R F U2 B2 D' B' D2 R2 F' Fw Uw' 
25. (DNF(33.87)) D' R2 F D' B' U R2 F L B' L2 D2 F2 D2 R' B2 R' B2 D2 L' Rw Uw2 
26. (31.15[10'/8]) R2 F2 R2 U R2 D2 B2 U' R2 F' L2 D L' D2 U2 R' D' F D' Rw' Uw2 
27. 36.59 D L' U' F D2 R2 U' R2 L F' B2 L2 B2 U' D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 Rw Uw 
28. 40.11 F' B' U F' B' U' F2 L' F2 B2 U2 D F2 B2 U F2 U' D' F Fw' Uw' 
29. 41.40 F' L2 R2 D F2 U2 B2 D' F2 D' R2 F2 L' R B' L D2 F' D' L R Rw' Uw2 
30. 32.41 L2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 L2 B' D' L' U L2 R2 D F D U2 Uw' 
31. 36.71 F' D2 B2 D' L2 R2 F2 U' R2 D' R2 B' R D' L2 B R2 U' F2 Rw2 
32. 42.15 B' L D2 U2 F2 L F2 R D2 U2 R U' B' L2 R' F D' R D' L' R2 Uw2 
33. 41.43 B U R F L2 F D' R' B R2 F2 U' F2 U2 D R2 D' F2 U L 
34. 37.30 U2 F L2 F L2 D2 B F2 R2 U2 B' L' B' D2 L' B2 R F' D L2 U Fw Uw 
35. 43.03 B2 D' U' F2 R2 D' U2 L2 U' L' B U' B' D L' R B L2 B Uw2 
36. 42.29 B' L D' B D2 F2 R2 L' B' D F2 D L2 U2 F2 R2 D L' Fw Uw 
37. 43.52 R2 B2 D U R2 U' L2 U' B2 F2 R F' L B' F2 R B U' R B L Rw' Uw2 
38. (DNF(46.67)) U2 R2 D2 U2 F D2 B R2 U2 D' R F L2 B L2 F L' R B' Fw' Uw' 
39. 41.37 D' B2 R U B' D B L' U' F B2 D2 R2 D2 B' D2 B' R2 B' Fw 
40. 35.73 R2 B2 F2 R' F2 L' D2 L' R2 U2 R2 U B' L D' B' R2 B' D2 B Uw2 
41. 33.69 B' U2 F2 R2 B L2 R2 U2 B' L R' F' U2 F2 D' F L' U' B2 Rw' Uw' 
42. 46.35 U2 F2 D2 L F2 U2 L2 R' D2 B2 D2 B F' L' F' U F2 L' D' U2 R' Rw2 Uw2 
43. 44.53 L2 D2 R' U2 L' U2 B2 R' F2 L' B' D2 L' D R U B' D' R F2 
44. 32.13[10''/8] U2 R2 B2 R D2 U2 B2 R' U2 L' F' L U' L2 B2 R D2 U B' R' Rw Uw' 
45. 40.41 D2 B2 L2 U2 L' F2 L' F2 U2 L' B' L2 D' L' D' B R2 F' R' Fw' 
46. 38.11 R2 U L D' B' L D' R2 B' U2 L2 F U2 R2 B R2 D2 B2 L Fw' Uw' 
47. (30.81) F2 U L2 U' F' R2 U' B2 L F2 U L2 B2 D B2 D2 L2 D R2 Fw Uw 
48. (30.55) F R2 D F' U R2 B2 R U' L D B2 D2 B2 D2 L2 D' R2 F2 L2 Rw 
49. 43.84 U B2 L2 U' B2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L F' D' L' U R' D2 U2 L F U' Fw' Uw 
50. 34.64 D B' L2 B2 F' D2 B' D2 L2 D2 F2 U' L D' U L D B L B2 Rw2


----------



## oneshot (Aug 18, 2017)

YES! Went from a PB of 5:10 to 4:08!
I guess I was not confident in my memo. I'm trying to review way less.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Aug 18, 2017)

fp4316 said:


> 14.19 L2 R2 D R2 D B2 D B2 U' B F2 L' F2 D' B' F2 D F D2
> 
> 7 algs ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


No box and mat I assume?


----------



## fp4316 (Aug 18, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> No box and mat I assume?


yeah not on this one, now that worlds is over and I had to keep my practice table away I do a lot of practice on my bed


----------



## fp4316 (Aug 18, 2017)

20.83 official single

http://bit.ly/2uQfEGk


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Aug 18, 2017)

I'm panic practicing for a competition tomorrow; I reckon I've done more attempts yesterday and today than in the past five months. anyway, I was doing it listening to music at the same time to prep myself for distractions and I still got some pretty good times.

1:06.10 single
1:08.96 mo3
1:13.03 ao5


----------



## porkynator (Aug 19, 2017)

It's always nice to get a good avg12 
Avg of 12: 25.60


Spoiler



1. 23.97 U' F2 U' F2 L2 R2 D2 F2 U' F2 R B' L2 F2 D' U' L F' D2 F' Rw2 Uw
2. 24.74 F2 R2 D2 F L2 R2 F L2 B' U2 B D' R' D' U2 B' D2 R B2 U2 R2 Rw' Uw2
3. 24.37 U' F2 R2 U' L2 D' U' B2 R2 B2 L2 F D L D2 F2 R' B' D2 U' R' Rw2 Uw2
4. 26.86 U R' U2 F2 R2 D2 R B2 L' U2 L' B2 D' B F' D2 F R U F R' Rw Uw'
5. (20.61) L2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 U B2 U2 B2 L' U2 F D' U' F2 L R' F' U2 Fw' Uw'
6. 25.55 D' R2 B' U2 L2 F D2 F L2 B D2 B L F2 R2 U' L2 D' B2 R Rw Uw
7. (DNF(30.46)) L D2 B2 F2 L U2 R' B2 D2 F2 R D' L' R' B L B U' F' R F' Fw' Uw'
8. 24.19 L R D2 L U2 F2 R B2 F2 U2 L D' R' D L' D2 L2 U2 B U Rw'
9. 27.55 L' R2 B2 U2 R U2 L' D2 L' U2 D' L' B' U2 R2 B2 L' B D Rw Uw'
10. 26.52 R' U' D B R2 U' L' U D' R2 D2 R' U2 D2 L' F2 R' L' U2 R2 Fw Uw'
11. 24.68 F D' R2 L U2 B U B' D L2 B' R2 F' R2 F U2 F' L2 F L2 Rw2
12. 27.54 L U' B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D' L2 D B2 R2 B' D2 U' L D U' L' F' L2 Rw'


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 20, 2017)

2:23.849 3BLD single! also most of my attempts are sub-4 now!

E: also 3:23.329 Ao5 and MO3,


----------



## Cale S (Aug 21, 2017)

the solve after my 6BLD mo3 had a pop, but the one after was a success

14:16.78 [7:xx] memo should have been a lot better but I am slow at oblique memo and my family was being really loud

makes a 15:22.45 avg5


----------



## Cale S (Aug 22, 2017)

the one time I don't film a 6BLD attempt...

12:31.01 [5:58]

pb and UNAR 

rolls my avg5 to 15:16.96


----------



## Jacck (Aug 22, 2017)

Cale S said:


> the one time I don't film a 6BLD attempt...
> 
> 12:31.01 [5:58]
> 
> ...


Amazing!
But don't forget to post it in the 6+-rankings


----------



## G2013 (Aug 23, 2017)

Once again I got my 3BLD NR down by some seconds  Also first sub30 official solve! Yayy!

28.27 3BLD Argentinian NR

At the same comp the day after that I also got a 5:06.87 solve on 4BLD which is also NR lol... the other solves were DNF(3:59) and DNF(4:14).

I also got a 5BLD DNF by just 2 +centers in 13:59 (as well as two other DNFs by more pieces) and a 4/6 15:51+ MultiBLD. Those two were not NRs hahaha (NRs at that time were DNF and 6/6 in ~45 mins respectively)

Congratulations to Pedro Casado for getting the first 5BLD success in Argentina too! Time was 28 minutes.

EDIT: Thanks for the likes


----------



## porkynator (Aug 23, 2017)

A nice solve:
19.95 F R F2 L' R' F2 U2 F2 R' D2 F2 R B' R' U2 L U' B2 U F' Fw

z'
[L', U R' U']
[x': R2, U L U']

[B' U': M, U2]
[U' M' U': M, U2]
[R2, S']
[L M' U': M', U2]
[M L U': M, U2]

(S' z) L' U' L U L F' L2 U L U L' U' L (Fw)


----------



## porkynator (Aug 23, 2017)

Great accuracy andPB avg12: 24.92!

Solves/Total: 17/19
Single: 22.16
Mo3: 23.03
Avg5: 24.03
Avg12: 24.92 (PB!)
Mean: 25.90



Spoiler



1. 23.34 L2 F' U2 B' D2 L2 F2 D2 U2 F D2 R F' D2 B' R' U' L' R' F U'
2. 24.84 U2 F2 R B2 D2 L2 R' D2 R' F2 L' B F U' B U2 F2 D2 B' L B2 Fw' Uw'
3. 31.35 B F2 L2 U2 F2 D L2 B2 F2 D' R2 U2 B U' L' R2 U2 B' U' F' Uw
4. 30.58 B' D2 R' F2 B' U F U' R2 B U2 L2 B2 R2 F' D2 F' U2 L' Uw2
5. DNF(35.75) U' D' B R' B2 D F R D2 L' U R2 D2 L2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 D' R2 Uw2
6. 30.59 L2 B' R2 U2 B' R2 B' U2 B U2 L2 U F U' B L D' F' R B' R2 Fw' Uw2
7. 28.20 D2 F2 B R2 D' L F2 D R2 F' U' B2 R2 F2 U L2 B2 U Fw' Uw2
8. 29.32 U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 B' R' F U' R F U' L R' B' Rw Uw
9. 25.35 L B' R D' B L' U' B' U' D2 F L2 F R2 B' D2 R2 B2 L2 B Rw' Uw
10. 22.36 R2 B2 R2 B' L2 B' L2 D2 B F R U2 L2 U R' U B' R' B' F Fw Uw
11. 22.59 F2 D U2 L2 R2 F2 L2 U' R2 U' F2 R D2 B' U R U B F2 U' Fw' Uw
12. 24.13 D L2 R2 D' L2 U' R2 U2 F2 U2 B2 L' U2 F D2 B' D2 L2 R2 D Rw' Uw'
13. 25.48 B D2 L2 B' D2 B R2 F2 L2 U2 B L R' U' R' B U F' R F D' Rw2 Uw
14. 26.27 R2 U2 B2 D' F2 D' B2 F2 U2 F2 D' B L F2 L2 R' U' R2 B2 R D' Rw
15. 27.29 D2 F2 D' B2 D L2 B2 U2 F2 U' R' F2 D U B2 D L' B' R' D' Rw Uw'
16. 24.13 U F R2 U2 F' R2 D2 F' D2 F' D2 F U' F' L2 F' D2 R D' U2 L Rw2
17. 22.16 R' F2 L2 U B2 U' L2 D' F2 L2 D2 L2 F D2 F D' U2 L2 U R' Uw
18. DNF(26.79) B2 F2 L' B2 R' D2 L2 F2 D2 L D B2 R' F R2 F2 D' U B' R Rw Uw
19. 22.24 B D2 F' L2 B D2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B U F2 L2 B2 R D B R' F2 Rw Uw2


----------



## sigalig (Aug 24, 2017)

Wooo pb ao12, 36.83. Counting 40 and 44 tho ((((((



Spoiler: times and scrambles



avg of 12: 36.83

Time List:
1. 33.00 U' B2 L2 F2 U L2 D' B2 F' R' D B' D2 R' B2 D' U2 F Fw Uw 
2. 36.88 U' D2 L F2 R F2 U2 F2 L' F2 D2 R' F' U' B2 R2 D L U' B' Fw' Uw' 
3. 44.82 L U2 L B2 D2 L2 B2 R F2 L' U F L' F L2 B' D2 B L' 
4. 35.67 R2 U B2 D R2 F2 R2 B2 D F2 B' L2 U R' F D R' U L' D Fw Uw 
5. 35.60 F R2 D2 U2 B D2 L2 B' R2 F D2 U' F D L2 B2 R B2 R' Rw 
6. (32.47) R2 U L2 D L2 F2 D R2 U2 R2 F' L2 D' F2 D' L' F' R B2 L Uw' 
7. (DNF(38.90)) L2 U' L2 B2 D2 U F2 R2 B2 L B R' D' L' U2 F2 U' B2 Rw2 Uw' 
8. 40.09 L' B2 L2 F2 U2 L' D2 L' F2 R D2 B' R U2 L2 U B R B2 R2 Uw2 
9. 38.09 U D2 F' L2 U2 B L2 B2 D2 R2 U2 F D L U' L' R D' F D' Fw 
10. 36.32 F' L2 B' R2 F' R2 U2 F D2 B' F' D L2 R' B R F L D' R F2 Rw2 Uw 
11. 33.40 L2 D R2 D2 L2 U R2 U' F2 D F' U L U' B L U2 F' L' D Rw2 Uw 
12. 34.44 D2 L2 B2 R2 B R2 U2 L2 R2 F2 U R F R' B L' U' L U' Fw Uw'


----------



## Hari (Aug 24, 2017)

Maybe PB. Slow memo though
1. 22.93 F U' B2 U B R2 U F D R' D2 F2 U2 B2 R L F2 D2 R2 U2


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Aug 24, 2017)

9/10 MBLD in 60:00. Went overtime during the last cube, but still a PB.


----------



## Jacck (Aug 24, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> 9/10 MBLD in 60:00. Went overtime during the last cube, but still a PB.


Congrats! The last cube was solved, too?


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Aug 24, 2017)

*5x5 BLD in 5:07.97[2:08; 2:59] Woaj*
After almost 2 months long break tried 5bld again, this is 5th attempt.
Previous 4 attempts:
1. DNF(7:10.23[2:23])
2. DNF(7:02.52[3:16])
3. 7:23.77[2:24]
4. (DNF(5:30.21[2:04])) //very weird times drop at 4th and 5th attempt:confused:
Still some pauses, slow turning, and I feel like I am capable of sub-5 now.


Spoiler: Video


----------



## DGCubes (Aug 24, 2017)

Just got my first ever 4BLD mean of 3! It was for the Speedsolving weekly competition; I did one solve a day for the last 3 days and they were all successes. 

14:12.29, 12:30.89, 15:03.20 = 13:55.46 mean

Not the greatest times for me, but I'm honestly just happy they weren't DNFs.


----------



## sigalig (Aug 24, 2017)

PB mo3: 31.10. Beat my previous one by 0.54 -_- can't i just get a sub-30 already...



Spoiler: times and scrambles



mean of 3: 31.10

Time List:
1. 34.73 B2 U' B2 R2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 D' B D R F2 U R' B2 F' D B2 Fw
2. 28.43[12/6] L B2 R' D2 L B2 R' B2 F2 R B2 F U' B' D' L' D U B2 U' Fw'
3. 30.12 B2 D' B2 U2 F2 U R2 D' L2 D' B2 L D' F L2 F R' U2 L F' Rw2 Uw





Spoiler: Reconstructions



34.73: http://bit.ly/2vk6QFf
28.43: http://bit.ly/2wK3WNq
30.12: http://bit.ly/2xx7905



Also got a nice 26.66 single, missed PB by 0.05 lol.

Reconstruction: http://bit.ly/2ivxHMe

Edit: just noticed those 3 solves in the mo3 also gave me a pb ao5:



Spoiler: times and scrambles



avg of 5: 32.65

Time List:
1. 33.08[11/7] R2 D2 B' R2 F L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U' L2 U L' R2 D' F' U L2 Fw' Uw2 
2. (39.22+) U L2 B D2 R2 B R' D L' B2 U' F2 D2 R2 B2 D2 B2 U' L2 Rw' Uw2 
3. 34.73 B2 U' B2 R2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 D' B D R F2 U R' B2 F' D B2 Fw 
4. (28.43[12/6]) L B2 R' D2 L B2 R' B2 F2 R B2 F U' B' D' L' D U B2 U' Fw' 
5. 30.12 B2 D' B2 U2 F2 U R2 D' L2 D' B2 L D' F L2 F R' U2 L F' Rw2 Uw


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Aug 25, 2017)

Jacck said:


> Congrats! The last cube was solved, too?



No  That was the DNF, so in theory it could've been 10/10


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Aug 26, 2017)

4BLD in 2:17.48[43.65], first sub-2:30.
This felt so easy after 30 minutes of Memory Sports. 43s memo is decent, but 1:33 execution is sh*t!
U2 Rw L R U2 Uw' F2 Fw' R2 Uw2 R' Uw' D' F R2 F2 U Fw U R2 B2 D U' F' R2 D2 Rw' Uw' R2 Rw2 F' B2 R Fw2 R U' D2 Uw2 L F2


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 27, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-26
avg of 12: 23.45

Time List:
1. 29.33 D2 L2 B L2 U B R' L' D' B R2 L2 F2 D F2 U2 L2 U R2 L2 
2. 29.86 L2 B U2 B U2 F' U2 L2 F D2 L2 D L' B2 D F2 L R' B U' F2 Fw' 
3. 24.40 L2 B' R2 B2 D2 L2 F U2 R2 B2 F' L' B' F D B R B F2 U' B' Fw Uw2 
4. 24.26 D' B' U' L' D R2 B L B D2 R2 U2 F' L2 U2 F U2 B2 R Fw Uw' 
5. 20.65 F D2 B' R2 F R2 B' U2 F2 U2 F' L' B' L2 R' U B2 D F' U2 R Uw 
6. 21.95 R2 B2 L F2 R' B2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R' B' R' D' U2 R U2 R F' L2 Fw' 
7. 19.32 L F2 L B U R B L' D2 F B2 R2 D2 F2 B L2 D2 F2 R2 Rw2 Uw 
8. 21.62 D F2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 D2 R2 D F2 L D' B2 F D F' U' L2 B R' Fw Uw 
9. 21.39 B L2 B2 L2 B2 U R2 D L2 U' L2 B2 R U L R F' L2 F' L2 U Rw 
10. (19.04) D F' L2 B U2 D R2 F2 L' F D' L2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 Fw' Uw' 
11. 21.70 F2 L2 D2 F2 U R2 U' L2 U2 L2 D L B L2 B2 D U2 R' U' B' Fw Uw 
12. (DNF(21.51)) F U2 L U2 R' B' L2 D R2 F2 R2 F B2 D2 B U2 B' L2 U' Rw


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 27, 2017)

I finally broke the curse of not getting a new 5bld pb after my first success in like November or October 2015

1. 11:05.73 F' Dw' Rw' Uw2 Fw2 Dw D2 L' Rw' Uw R2 D' L2 F' Rw' B' U2 Rw' D Bw Dw2 Fw F Lw' B' U F Uw' Lw' U Rw B' Fw' F D L' R' B' U' B2 Rw Dw D2 R2 D2 U2 Fw' F D2 R2 F' Dw Bw2 Rw' Fw' R L2 Fw2 Bw R2

memo was best ever with 5:47. Reviewed quite a lot, but the scramble was rather easy aswell. PB by 5:11 minutes, first attempt with the Wushung M  Happy to know I can still solve a 5x5 bld, hoping to improve my official PB next week ^_^


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Aug 27, 2017)

First successful 5BLD with sub-2 memo: 5:27.12[1:50.82]
3:37 terrible execution.


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Aug 27, 2017)

OMG 4BLD 2:10.84[*31.12!*]
Uw' Rw Uw' B' U2 F2 Rw2 Fw B2 D Uw2 F' U' B2 Fw F' Rw D2 Rw2 L' U2 Uw' F2 U F' Fw2 Rw U2 B' U' Rw' L' R' Uw R2 U' Uw' B2 D2 R2
That memo is probably one of the fastest in the world! Kaijun's WR had 0:33.
I would get sub-2 if I knew 3-style. 


Spoiler: Video


----------



## Cale S (Aug 28, 2017)

somewhat consistent 5BLD mean 
not really

5:00.80 [2:10], 5:24.37 [2:12], 5:12.34 [2:08]

interesting how both the total times and memo times can be arranged into arithmetic sequences (to the second)


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Aug 29, 2017)

I'm kinda speechless yo


Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-28
mean of 3: 51.89

Time List:
1. 47.94[15.48] U2 F' D2 B L2 B D2 F2 R2 F' D L2 U2 R2 B R D' F2 L U Rw' Uw2 
2. 1:01.33[20.73] F2 L' F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R' U2 B2 L' F' R2 U2 F D' R B L' F' Rw Uw' 
3. 46.40[11.28] L B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D2 R' F2 U2 B D2 F R F2 U R2 D' R Fw Uw'


----------



## Underwatercuber (Aug 29, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> I'm kinda speechless yo
> 
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-28
> ...


I'm kinda speechless as well. That memo is insane


----------



## Hssandwich (Aug 29, 2017)

More of an accomplishment than a fail I guess...

PB single and first sub 40!
(38.02) F' U2 B R U2 R2 D R' D R U2 F2 U2 B2 R' F2 R D2 R' U2 
~13s memo which is PB by a few seconds too 

Now for the not so good stuff:
Mo3: 41.96, 38.02, DNF(42.66)
Would have been PB mean by over 10s, and almost sub my previous PB single. DNF by 4 edges on the last one


----------



## Meneghetti (Aug 31, 2017)

Got a 20.10 on cam!
8/6' (7 comms and one twist)
Video:


Spoiler


----------



## sigalig (Sep 1, 2017)

5:43.19[2:47.92] 5bld PB  first sub-6

reconstruction


----------



## sigalig (Sep 2, 2017)

YUSSSSSSS pb ao12 by over 2 seconds!! So happy with this consistency too 



Spoiler: times and scrambles



avg of 12: 34.14

Time List:
1. (30.40[12/4']) F' D' R2 D2 B' U2 D L U' D2 F' R2 F R2 L2 F R2 L2 D2 B Rw2
2. 34.57 F' U' L2 R2 U R2 B2 D' L2 U F2 L2 F' R' F U' F' R D L Fw Uw'
3. 33.28 B2 R2 B' R2 D2 B' L2 B' L2 D2 L' B2 D2 B' R2 D' L' D' F Fw
4. 36.85 D' F2 U' R L2 B2 L' F B D R2 D2 B' L2 F' R2 F2 R2 B' D2 Rw2
5. 35.36 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 D' B2 R2 D' U2 B D' L' B' D2 L D L2 D' B Fw Uw'
6. 30.49 D B2 L2 B2 U' R2 U B2 L F' D R2 F2 U2 R' D' U' F2 Fw
7. 33.31 R F2 L2 R2 D' R2 F2 L2 R2 U' F2 D L B2 D L' F' L2 D Rw'
8. (DNF(39.68)) R2 F' R2 U2 B U2 F R2 F' U2 F2 R' D B2 L' D' F' L2 F2 U2 R2 Uw2
9. 34.80 U B R U' B' L' D F U' R' B2 U2 R' D2 L' U2 L' B2 L D2 Rw2
10. 34.14 U2 R2 F' U2 R2 F R2 F' L2 F2 L B U L' F2 R D2 F' D2 R2 Fw'
11. 35.54 R2 F2 L B L' F L' F U2 D' F2 D L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U R2 B Rw Uw2
12. 33.02 F' D B2 R2 U L' D' R2 B R' B2 U' R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D2 Rw2 Uw'





Spoiler: i also reconstructed every solve lol why not



1. (30.40) 12/4'
2. 34.57 11'/7
3. 33.28 10'/8
4. 36.85 12/6'
5. 35.36 11/7'
6. 30.49 12/6'
7. 33.31 12/8
8. (DNF(39.68)) not gonna bother with the recon, dont remember what i messed up
9. 34.80 10'/8
10. 34.14 10/8
11. 35.54 11/5'
12. 33.02 11/7

moral of the story: i need to start working on my tps lol.



Edit: random facts cus im excited about this 
average TPS = 4.89
average memo time = 13.44
average solve time = 20.35  really good for me, i had really good thinkahead, very little pausing
average number of targets = 19.27


----------



## fp4316 (Sep 3, 2017)

23.97 ao25


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Sep 3, 2017)

Official 4BLD 2:25.33[0:59]!
Places me 6th in the world, 3rd in Europe, and not even NR. Safe memo, reviewed everything except corners, decent execution for me.


----------



## Meneghetti (Sep 4, 2017)

PB mo3 by 0.9 

mo3: 22.27 (σ = 1.82)
1. 20.85 U2 R' L2 U2 D F L' D F' R2 D2 L2 U2 L2 F' L2 F2 R2 D2 R' 
2. 21.64 D' B2 U2 B2 U R2 U' B2 U' F D2 R F D L' U F2 D R' 
3. 24.33 R F L2 B L2 B2 U2 B' L2 U2 L U' L' F2 L2 R' F R' U


----------



## sigalig (Sep 4, 2017)

Hadn't tried a 2 cube multibld in a while, a 1:31.41[43.31] 2/2 on the 3rd try  pb by 16 seconds. Scrambles were 12/6' and 10'/8.

Edit: Ayy I beat it and also got a 1:34.51 2/2 mo3 lol


----------



## sigalig (Sep 4, 2017)

6:36.14 5bld mo3 wooo. Sucks that i had such a bad solve in the middle though.



Spoiler: times and scrambles



mean of 3: 6:36.14

Time List:
1. 6:03.43 Lw' R Uw2 D2 L' U2 Rw U' Bw' L2 Bw' Lw' Bw2 Rw' L' Lw Dw2 B' D' L D' Uw Lw2 D2 L2 B Fw Rw' Fw F2 Bw2 B' U2 Uw2 B2 R' D F' D Dw L R2 B Fw2 F2 R F2 Fw' Uw F2 R Uw' U' L B' R L' D' F' L 
2. 7:48.12[had to undo 4 wing comms ] R' Rw Dw' Lw R' B2 Lw2 Rw' F L Dw' F2 Bw Lw R' Dw' Lw' Dw2 Fw' B Uw B2 L D2 Dw' Bw' L' U' B2 D' Rw' R' L2 U' Dw2 Lw R2 L2 Rw B' F' L2 D B' Lw Bw D' L2 R Fw F' D F' Rw' Fw Uw2 L' B Rw2 U 
3. 5:56.85 U2 R' Bw2 Rw2 L' Bw Fw' R F' B' Uw' U R2 Dw' R2 Uw Fw' D Dw2 Fw2 F Rw B2 L' Bw F2 U2 Lw' Bw B2 Fw Uw2 Rw2 U2 Uw2 Lw' L D Uw L2 U Rw B2 D2 Fw2 L' Fw' Uw F2 Dw2 B Uw2 Dw' Fw Bw F2 Rw' F Uw F2


----------



## Hari (Sep 5, 2017)

First sub3 memo in success on 5BLD. Messed up exec a bit and could have been PB which is a second better.
6:37.28[2:51.43] F2 Dw Bw F' D' F' L B' Dw Bw B2 Fw2 F D B' Bw2 Lw Uw2 D' L2 F' Fw B2 Dw Uw' B Bw R Dw2 F' U' B2 R F' R' B2 Bw' D2 Fw' F2 L Uw2 F2 Rw' Lw' Bw' Uw2 B2 Fw Lw2 R Rw2 Uw' Bw Uw2 Lw B U' L' F2


----------



## CyanSandwich (Sep 5, 2017)

5BLD PBs
4:52.05 mo3, 4:59.54 ao5

Also 4:15.24[1:48.49], which I think is PB execution. 
40 comms + wing parity. Pretty average scramble which is a good sign.


----------



## Hari (Sep 6, 2017)

5BLD first sub6 wat. Beat previous PB by a minute
5:35.73[2:49.80]- Rw' Bw' U Dw' R Rw B' F R' Fw2 Lw2 B2 Lw U2 R' L2 Dw L D R' U2 F2 Dw Lw B Dw' Rw F2 D Fw2 U' F R B2 Fw' Bw Rw U2 Lw2 U2 R B' Bw Fw2 Dw' D' Lw Rw2 F2 Lw2 Uw' R D2 Fw2 R2 Bw U2 Dw2 F' U2


----------



## Blindsighted (Sep 6, 2017)

2/2 Multi 3:03.72
Messed up memo a couple of times but PB by at least a minute.
Probably highest tps for me on multi ever plus, fastest execution ever for 'multi'.


----------



## Meneghetti (Sep 6, 2017)

27.21 avg12 on cam 
Video:


Spoiler


----------



## Riddler97 (Sep 6, 2017)

4BLD Mo3 PB - 4:50.81

Haven't been practicing much recently so this is pretty nice. First sub-5 Mo3.

1. 4:53.19 [1:59]
2. 4:40.97 [1:41]
3. 4:58.28 [2:16]


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Sep 7, 2017)

Not a PB, but still a sweet single from yesterday's DNF-riddled session, with great memo and easy execution:

Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-6
single: 44.61

Time List:
1. 44.61 [11.86] F2 R' D2 U2 R2 U2 R D2 U2 L B2 U' R F L' D B2 L' B' F2 R2 Rw Uw'


----------



## sigalig (Sep 8, 2017)

30.83 3bld pb mo3. 10'/8, 10/6', and 10'/6.



Spoiler: video













Spoiler: times, scrambles, reconstructions



mean of 3: 30.83
Time List:
1. 32.38 R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 L B2 F2 D F' R B L2 F U2 L' U
2. 30.55 L D' U F2 D' R2 F2 D F2 L2 R2 F L' B' D F2 L2 R2 B L' Fw' Uw2
3. 29.55 L' R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R' U2 F' D' U' L2 R' B D' U F2 D2 Fw' Uw2



5.16 average tps, good for me, i feel like i should be faster though. 13.02 average memo and 17.81 average execution


----------



## sigalig (Sep 8, 2017)

First time trying 33 multibld since NW champs, 29/33 in 54:51.51[19:28.04].

Accuracy isn't great, 4 points off pb but the speed was good. 35.4 seconds for exec/cube which is meh (had a couple big pauses in there, probably 2 minutes total), but 1:04.35 memo/cube which is pb by a few seconds, I'm reeeeally happy with that.

Dumb af DNFs like usual:
- off by 3 edges, did letter pairs OH NB instead of NB OH (recall error)
- off by 3 edges, did FD FL FR instead of FD FL DR (exec error)
- off by 3 corners, did UBL RUB FUL instead of UBL FUL RUB (exec error)
- off by 2 flipped edges, overlooked a flipped edge in memo


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 8, 2017)

sigalig said:


> First time trying 33 multibld since NW champs, 29/33 in 54:51.51[19:28.04]


Nice memo time


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Sep 8, 2017)

3BLD *19.05*, first sub-20!
8/8 wtf scramble: D' F2 L2 U' B' R2 L F' L' B' U2 R2 F2 L2 B U2 L2 F' U2 F2 Fw Uw2


Spoiler: Reconstruction



z' x2
z' R' U2 R D' R' U2 R D z //I switched to U' R' [U', R' D2 R], but forgot about it this time
z' R' D2 R U R' D2 R U' z
Rw U R' U' Rw' F R F'
R2 D R U2 R' D' R U2 R
Rw U' R' U M U' R U R'
U' R' E R U2 R' E' R U'
D' M D2 M' D'
x U R2 U' M2 U R2 U' M2
64 moves(lool wth), ~5.54 TPS
Splits: [7.8; 11.25] //Not sure


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Sep 9, 2017)

4BLD *1:59.14[44.xx]*, out of cam . Stackmatted!
I will get a much better time on cam soon. Safe memo but really fast execution!
U' B' L2 B' Fw L2 R B Fw U2 B' Rw' F' Fw2 U2 L R2 F' R' Fw' Rw' D U2 F2 Uw Rw2 D Rw2 F L2 B2 Fw U2 D' Rw' Fw U' D Fw D
22/12/9, not the easiest.


Spoiler: Reconstruction



[U2, R' D2 R]
x R [D2, R U2 R']
F U' [R' D R, U']
z' x' [R' D R, U2]
[R D R', U]

y [U' l2 U, r]
B' [r' U2 r, u'] // U' [Uw' r' Uw, l] is better
U' [r' u' r, U2]
[l2, U r' U']
x [r', U' l U]
y' [r U' r', d2] // R' y' [l, U' r U]
Rw2 F2 U2 r2 U2 F2 Rw2 y T perm y'

y [L2, U' r2 U]
[D R D', r']
z' x' Lw' [U2, r' D' r]
x' [r2, U' L' U]
Rw' U' R U r U' R' U R
U l2 [U', r' D2 r]
y [r U' r', D']
D [U L' U', r]
U' Rw' U2 R U r U' R' U r' U Rw U
Lw U2 [l2, U R U']
R2 [u', R U' R']
y x [l', U' L U]


Edit: also this is my first success at Wuque! Very cool cube.


----------



## Blindsighted (Sep 9, 2017)

2/2 multi 2:45.xx. 
Doing only two cubes at this speed is starting to feel like two individual 3BLDs. 
Memo was about 1:5x but could have been faster.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 10, 2017)

(17.33) R U F R2 U2 F' R2 L F U D F2 U' B2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 D Rw'

came right after a 19.54 handscramble, and followed by DNF, 19, 21. I lost the scrambles and exact times for the 19 and 21 sadly  since i reset the session . It might have even been a sub 20 average of 5 :O


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 10, 2017)

sub 19 is not super special for me, but i'm happy that learning floating comms is paying off

18.92 L' U B2 L2 R2 D F2 L2 F2 L2 R F' D F' U R' B F2 U2 Fw Uw'

U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R
[M' U2 M, D]
[R' U':[S, R2]]
[D' L:[S, L2]]
[R' u':[R U R', E']]
[R U R', D]
[D':[R D R', U]]
[D' R:[U', R' D R D' R' D R]]


----------



## sigalig (Sep 10, 2017)

1. 26.63[8/8] U2 B2 R D2 R' D2 U2 F2 R F' U' B2 D' R2 B2 D2 R F2 Fw Uw2 

Classic lolscramble. 11.20 memo, 15.43 exec. 0.02 off PB -_-


----------



## rebucato314 (Sep 10, 2017)

I FINALLY GOT A SUCCESS ON 3BLD

R U R2 U F R2 U L B2 R2 B2 U2 L' D2 L' U2 R2 B2 F2 R' F2

Method: M2/OP

Memo:

Corners // DE BOy is from the UK. Meh

Edges // XG KA IF WD AB OV B

Note: My memo scheme is different

-------AAB
-------B0C
-------CDD
QQR--EEF----IIJ----MMN
R0S---F0G---J0K---N0O
STT---GHH---KLL---OPP
-------UUV
-------V0W
-------WXX


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Sep 10, 2017)

sigalig said:


> 1. 26.63[8/8] U2 B2 R D2 R' D2 U2 F2 R F' U' B2 D' R2 B2 D2 R F2 Fw Uw2


Maybe [B2, Rw U Rw'] instead of [R U' D' : [U', R' D R]]?


----------



## Cale S (Sep 11, 2017)

6:02.72, 4:56.26, 5:22.30

5:27.09 mo3, I'll roll it later

5BLD btw


----------



## sigalig (Sep 11, 2017)

Gregory Alekseev said:


> Maybe [B2, Rw U Rw'] instead of [R U' D' : [U', R' D R]]?



Yeah that one's good, its borderline with the <RUD> alg for me though. Maybe if I could double flick B2 I would switch to yours


----------



## sigalig (Sep 11, 2017)

Finished revising my corners list, feels pretty good now  
Spent the last couple days on it (like two separate three hour sessions). Went like 10 times faster than the first time I wrote it out, and I revised probably like 80% of my comms I think. Reconstructing a million 3bld solves over the last few months got me really fast at writing out comms I guess

If you feel like browsing it here ya go, suggestions in my inbox (so as to not clog this thread with irrelevant conversations) are welcomed
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...RhFY3yZVEzhLCELf4qC4hC71o/edit#gid=1634221197


----------



## ican97 (Sep 12, 2017)

MBLD 24/25
53:44 [37:53]

1 cube DNF by 3 edges  This is my new PB. Previous PB was 24/28


----------



## sigalig (Sep 13, 2017)

5:19.62[2:41.36] 5bld PB single!!! Coming from 5:43  sadly not on cam ughhhhhhhhhh

Ridiculous scramble, ngl
D Rw2 Fw F Dw2 Rw Lw' Fw2 B' Lw D L' U2 Uw L D R Rw' Bw2 Rw' B Fw2 L' Lw Fw2 F' R' Rw D U' B Fw2 F2 Uw' B2 Uw' D2 Dw2 Rw' F2 Fw U' Fw' L' Dw' L Bw Dw' L B2 U2 Dw2 F' L' U Rw' Lw' B' Dw' B2

Edit:

Here's the reconstruction


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 13, 2017)

literally getting 1-2 17s a day now

17.12 R' B' L' U B' U L2 F L' U2 F2 D R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 U' F2 B2

17.52 F' R2 U D2 B2 U F D' B2 L F2 B2 L' B2 D2 L U2 L U2 F'


----------



## G2013 (Sep 13, 2017)

YAY

4BLD *2:58[1:11]* OMFG SUB3 4BLD NO WAY
Previous PB was 3:10. lolol

Scramble: D' R L' B2 U B2 F Fw' Rw L Fw' U2 L Uw R2 Rw' F U Rw D R' B' R' F' Fw2 U2 F2 L' Rw R B' L D B2 F' Uw' Fw' F


----------



## Blindsighted (Sep 14, 2017)

Woaj. Kind of unexpected. Previous PB was 8/6
3BLD 27.338 B2 D2 F2 D F2 D' R2 L2 D' F2 D2 B' R' D R' L' D2 B' F' [10/6]
[M2 U R : [E, R2']]
R U' R' U M' U' R U r'
[M' : [U' R' U, M']]
[R : [L F L', S']]
[M2, u' L' u]

[U, R D2 R']
[D U' : [R D' R', U2]]
[R' D2 : [R U2 R', D]] // it took me 2 extra seconds 
Here's the reconstruction I did on alg.cubing just for fun.


Spoiler: Reconstruction



https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=B2_D2_F2_D_F2_D-_R2_L2_D-_F2_D2_B-_R-_D_R-_L-_B_L-_D2_B-_F-&alg=[M2_U_R_:_[E,_R2']] R_U-_R-_U_M-_U-_R_U_r- [M-_:_[U-_R-_U,_M-]] [R_:_[L_F_L-,_S-]] [M2,_u-_L-_u] [U,_R_D2_R-] [D_U-_:_[R_D-_R-,_U2]] [R-_D2_:_[R_U2_R-,_D]]


75 moves 
4.69 tps :/


----------



## Hari (Sep 14, 2017)

3rd 5BLD sub7. Last solve of a big BLD session so pretty satisifed. Exec should improve with a magnetic cube if I get it soon.
6:49.65[3:16.98] Dw' Lw2 Dw Fw' Dw' R' Dw' D' R B' Rw R2 Uw2 F Rw Uw' D' Lw2 Bw' B F2 Dw2 D' Bw' Rw2 U2 R Bw' D Fw2 Lw Rw F Rw2 F2 B Lw' F2 B2 Bw2 Uw' Rw' Fw U D' Fw' Dw' B' R2 Bw U2 F' Uw Lw Rw2 Fw B' Uw F2 Dw


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 14, 2017)

good tps+not extremely lol scramble= happy

18.23 U R2 U2 R U F' B' R' B' R U2 R2 U F2 B2 U' R2 D R2 B2 D Rw Uw'


----------



## fp4316 (Sep 16, 2017)

8/8 at 20.89s

done with box and phone timer but I entered into cstimer for clarity


----------



## sigalig (Sep 16, 2017)

fp4316 said:


> 8/8 at 20.89s
> 
> done with box and phone timer but I entered into cstimer for clarity



Cant tell what's more impressive, the 20.89 or the 19.01 mo3...


----------



## sigalig (Sep 16, 2017)

Finally sub-30 3bld mo3 








Spoiler: Reconstructions



29.27[12.07]: http://bit.ly/2x36J4X
30.44[12.68]: http://bit.ly/2jwGGO4
29.50[13.21]: http://bit.ly/2wwkTHd



Edit:
Average # of targets: 19 and 1/3
Average movecount: 90 and 1/3
Average TPS: 5.30


----------



## CyanSandwich (Sep 16, 2017)

4:51.47, 4:49.90, 4:40.81 = 4:47.39 mo3

PB, pretty consistent.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Sep 16, 2017)

I went for my first bld solve and got all of the edges except 2 where flipped, is that good?


----------



## DGCubes (Sep 16, 2017)

TipsterTrickster said:


> I went for my first bld solve and got all of the edges except 2 where flipped, is that good?



Yeah, of course! It can take quite a few tries to get your first success, but the most important thing is that you don't give up.


----------



## Blindsighted (Sep 16, 2017)

I did a thing...


Spoiler: Reconstruction 



http://bit.ly/2h9GCTr


Floating is good.
Wasn't a great solve 49.75. (I recently started learning UF comms but that's not why it was bad.)


----------



## psyducker (Sep 17, 2017)

Hubdra said:


> I just completed my first BLD solve ever, 3:46.41 on a 2x2  I can't wait to work my way up to 3x3 lol


I've always wondered how to solve 2x2 blind, where did you learn it?


----------



## Meneghetti (Sep 17, 2017)

omg! PB mo3 








Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-17
mean of 3: 21.95

Time List:
1. 23.08 F D R F D2 L' F' U D2 B' R2 U2 F' L2 B2 L2 D2 F' B2 U 
2. 20.99 D F2 L2 B R L U' R2 L2 F' R2 L2 D R2 U2 B2 D' R2 L2 F2 
3. 21.78 B D2 F U F B L2 U2 L R2 D2 F' U2 D2 L2 F R2 F2 D2 L2


----------



## Cale S (Sep 17, 2017)

first sub-42

Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-17
avg of 12: 39.54

Time List:
1. 39.35 L2 F2 L2 B2 D L2 D' R2 U' B' D L R U L' B D2 R2 B' R2 
2. (30.92) L2 R2 U2 B2 D L2 D2 U' R2 U' R' F R' F' L' D2 F L D' R' 
3. 40.24 U2 F2 L B2 L2 D2 R B2 F2 L' R2 F R D' F' D' R2 D' U2 
4. 32.92 D L U2 R2 D2 B2 L' D2 U2 L B2 F R2 F' U R' D R2 B U 
5. 35.43 U R2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 D B2 R F' U2 R U L F2 U2 
6. 36.25 U' L F2 R U2 B2 U2 R' U2 F2 L' R F L D L2 R U' R F2 
7. (DNF(43.00)) R' F U B D2 R L' D' F L B2 D2 B2 R B2 R U2 L F2 L D' 
8. 36.22 D L2 B2 D R2 U L2 B2 D B2 R' F L2 B L' F' D' B2 R' U' 
9. 50.37 R' D F U R U L F B L' F2 U' B2 U' L2 U' D2 F2 D' R2 B2 
10. 36.93 U L2 U F2 D' L2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 R' F' U' F' L' U2 B2 R2 D R 
11. 47.17 L' B2 U' R F' L2 D L' U' R2 F2 B2 R F2 R2 D2 B2 R 
12. 40.55 R B2 L2 F' L U' B' D' R U' D' B2 U2 F2 L2 D B2 R2 L2 U L'


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Sep 17, 2017)

Interesting type of BLD:




Roman did it on TV, I am not sure If I would come up with a brilliant idea like this.


----------



## fp4316 (Sep 17, 2017)

some fast team relays with daniel


----------



## Blindsighted (Sep 18, 2017)

I finally have a finished corner comm list 
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/ryans-3-style-algs.66270/
I still have a feeling that I'm still missing something though.
This took a lot of work and lmk if it's annoying to read my cascaded algs and I'll fix it. ​


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Sep 18, 2017)

psyducker said:


> I've always wondered how to solve 2x2 blind, where did you learn it?


Find a tutorial on 3x3 blind, 2x2 blind is just the corners


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Sep 18, 2017)

4/4 Megaminx MultiBlind! 1:05:18.82 [37:53]


----------



## sigalig (Sep 19, 2017)

Yet again, a 3bld pb single by <0.5 seconds lol :/
26.36[10/7] U' F2 L2 D2 B2 U' F2 D B2 F2 U2 L R2 F2 U' L F D2 U F' U2 Rw2
reconstruction

Kinda sad though, because 20 or so solves earlier I +2'ed out of a much better PB single
26.68+[12/6] B' R B' L' B2 D R2 U' D F R2 L2 U' D2 R2 U B2 U2 Fw Uw'
reconstruction

6+ TPS on both though


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 19, 2017)

so i got my first sub20 mean yesterday. yeyyyy!
19.13 without the +2, but i'm not sad at all lol

Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-17
mean of 3: 19.80

Time List:
1. 22.26 L' U B U R U F L B' U2 B2 D2 L2 D' R2 F2 D2 B2 D Fw Uw2 
2. 17.63 L2 U2 L' R2 D2 R F2 D2 U2 R U L R' D F D' U2 B' D' Rw' 
3. 19.52+ D' L' B' R2 U' F2 R' U R' F R2 U2 F2 L2 F L2 U2 F' L2 U2 Fw' Uw


----------



## Blindsighted (Sep 19, 2017)

My first official solve on YouTube


----------



## xyzzy (Sep 19, 2017)

Did a 3bld attempt on a bus ride, managed to finish (with a success!) just as I reached my destination. (Hand scramble; didn't time but probably around 4 minutes.)


Spoiler



// co
[y: R U R' U R U2 R' L' U' L U' L' U2 L]
[x': [U' R U R' U' R U, L2]]
// edges
[y' U: B M' B2 M B]
[F': R' E R2 E' R']
[M' U2 M, D]
[y' F: U M' U2 M U]
// cp
[x': (R' U R U')3]
[B2 U2: R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R] // parity with F perm
[(R' F R F')3, U' y'] // [y' R2: (R' F R F')3] is better actually
// edge flip
[y' F: r U R' U' r' U2 R U R U' R2 U2 R]

(yes, I use 3OP for corners… although here it's more like 2OP lol)


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Sep 19, 2017)

Kilominx Blind UWR: 3:26.54 [1:43]


----------



## oneshot (Sep 20, 2017)

Times are coming down, and accuracy is going up. Hoping for sub 5 minutes in the competition October 1.


----------



## sigalig (Sep 20, 2017)

Really this is a huge fail because I did a comm twice and also +2ed but it's still pb :/

25.92+ L' B2 U2 R' U2 R' D2 U2 B2 F' U2 F2 R2 U L2 D' B' R2 Rw'


----------



## h2f (Sep 20, 2017)

Fianlly decent mo3: 53.28 (56.82, 50.13, 52.89)




Spoiler



1. 56.82 U B2 L2 U' R2 D F2 R2 F2 L2 U R D B F' D' R F2 L' B F2 Rw' Uw2 
2. 50.13 L' F2 L2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 B D2 B2 L U R2 B F U2 Rw' Uw2 
3. 52.89 L2 R2 B' U2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 L B' D' L' R2 U2 L' B2 R' B' Fw


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 20, 2017)

told ya, next 5bld will be a success. But not only a success, but also PB by ~45 seconds 
Hoping for a sub10 very soon, might cut down on some reviews to have a better memo time

10:19.32 Fw2 L' D Dw R2 L2 F2 Uw R2 L' Dw' Bw2 R' Fw2 Lw' Bw' B' L' R Dw' B' Dw' U2 F' Dw' Lw' D' Lw2 L U2 L' D2 Lw2 L' Rw' D' R' U2 Uw2 Lw2 Dw D' R Fw2 D' B2 D Lw R2 L U2 R2 Lw' Uw Rw Bw2 Fw2 U2 D2 B2

corners: 5 targets+ 2 twisted
midges: 11 targets + one flipped
+center: 19 targets
xcenter: 20 targets
wings: 25 targets

fairly unlucky I'd say


----------



## Meneghetti (Sep 21, 2017)

19.75 U L2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 B L2 F' R' F U L' F R' F2

Pretty happy I got sub-20 even with all those rotations lol
Reconstruction:


Spoiler



[x’: U’ R U, L’] // IM (8/8)
[L2, R U R’ U’] // BU (10/18)
[R D’ R’; D2, R’ U R] // OQ (13/31)
D’ (U R U’ R’ U R U’) L2 (U R’ U’ R U R’ U’) L2 D // Twist K (18/49)

[x: M’, U’ L2 U] // IR (8/57)
[z: L’, U M2 U’] // XJ (8/65)
[x’: U’ L’ U, M] // DS (8/73)
[z U; L’, U M U’] // LN (9/82)

Memo: ~7.5s
Exec: ~12.25s
STM: 82 
TPS: 6.69


----------



## sigalig (Sep 21, 2017)

Yaaay, second sub-30 mo3 was sub-29  definitely some lucky scrambles lol



Spoiler: times, scrambles, reconstructions



mean of 3: 28.74

Time List:
1. 29.33[10/6'] U' F U R' F2 U' B' U' D' R D2 R D2 F2 R' F2 L F2 U2 R2 Rw Uw' 
2. 29.60[8/7'] L F2 L2 B2 L' B2 L' D' B D' R F2 D' F2 R D2 Rw' Uw 
3. 27.28[12/6] B2 D U R2 D B2 R2 D' B2 R2 U2 F D' F' U R F' R B2 U' Fw' Uw'



also got a 30.65 pb ao5


----------



## fp4316 (Sep 21, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-21
single: 14.54

Time List:
1. 14.54 D2 B D2 U2 F' R2 U2 B' D2 R2 B L B' D B' D' B' U2 F L2 U

5.31 memo

converted to 19.35 mean also


----------



## mark49152 (Sep 21, 2017)

fp4316 said:


> 5.31 memo


That is ridiculous. Are you human?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 21, 2017)

fp4316 said:


> single: 14.54


If this had been a regular speedsolve with inspection, it would have been a 9.23.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Sep 21, 2017)

4/4 MBLD sub 30min (don't know exact time but somewhere from 26-29)
Good preparation for nationals on the weekend where a 6 or 7 point could podium 
Glad to know my accuracy is still there.
Don't know whether to go for 6, 7 or 8 cubes


----------



## fp4316 (Sep 21, 2017)

Mike Hughey said:


> If this had been a regular speedsolve with inspection, it would have been a 9.23.


my pb 3style is 8.00


----------



## porkynator (Sep 21, 2017)

First sub-20 in a while, funny scramble
19.29 L2 D2 B U2 R2 U2 B F2 R2 F2 U' F R U L U2 B F L Fw Uw


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 21, 2017)

good solves with sub15 memo

36.89 [12.43] B' U F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D' B2 R F2 L2 D' B2 D' B D2 U' 
37.28 [13.73] R' B2 R' D2 R2 F2 D2 L' B2 U2 B2 F' D B' U2 R2 U' B2 D L' U'
44.14 [13.85] U L R U2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R' D2 B' F R U F' U F L' U'
43.01 [14.30] F2 R2 B2 R' D2 L D2 R2 F2 R U R D R' B L D' F2 R2 F

42.07 [17.35] B2 U D' R D2 L2 D' B L R2 B D2 F2 U2 D2 B' R2 F L2 D2


----------



## sigalig (Sep 21, 2017)

woo pb ao12, on cam too  finally super comfortable with full 3style and it's paying off



Spoiler: times, scrambles, reconstructions



avg of 12: 33.43

Time List:
1. 32.64 R' L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 F' R2 F U2 L2 R' B R' D F L D R' Rw2 Uw'
2. 31.68 D2 B2 R' F2 D2 F2 D2 U2 R D L2 U2 F2 L' R F' D' R' F' Rw'
3. 36.29 D2 R F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 L' D2 L' D F' U R' U2 B' F2 R' F2 L2 Rw' Uw'
4. 33.24 R' L2 U D' L' B2 U2 R' D' B' U F2 U B2 U' R2 B2 U2 D L2 U2 Rw2 Uw
5. 33.91 L2 D L2 F2 D' R2 D B2 U' R2 U F U' B2 U2 L2 R F U' B2 Fw Uw'
6. 33.95 B2 L2 D2 R2 F L2 D2 F U2 F R2 U L' D F' D' U2 L2 F L B Fw Uw'
7. (29.11) B2 D R2 B D' F2 L F R' L2 U2 R2 F L2 B L2 F U2 F' L Rw
8. (40.42) L' U' F2 U2 R2 D' L2 R U' R' B D R2 U2 B R' Rw' Uw
9. 32.64 B2 R2 D2 U2 B' D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R' B F U R2 B' F2 L U B2 Rw' Uw2
10. 33.42 R U2 L' U2 L' F2 R2 F2 R D2 L' B' F R D B F' U' B' L' Rw'
11. 31.16 U2 B2 R' U2 L B2 R B2 R' D2 U L2 F' L2 R D2 L' U2 F D Rw2 Uw2
12. 35.34 B2 D' L2 U2 R2 U L2 U B2 F2 U' R B2 D' B' U' F2 L R2 D L Rw' Uw



Edit: fun facts lol
average tps: 5.01
average number of targets: 19.75
average memo time: 13.19
average exec time: 20.45

Edit #2: I just noticed I also got a 35.28 pb ao25 with that ao12! Wtf pb by over 3 seconds 



Spoiler: ao25 times and scrambles



avg of 25: 35.28

Time List:
1. 34.73 F2 U2 F U2 F' R2 B R2 F2 U2 D F2 L' D F R' D' B' F2 U2 Rw2 Uw2 
2. 46.08[14/10] L' U B2 D2 R L' U2 R B' U B' R2 F R2 B' L2 D2 B' R2 Rw' 
3. 35.98 D2 L2 F2 L2 D' R2 D' L2 U F2 R' B' R' D2 B' F D2 B2 R' D' Rw' Uw 
4. 32.28 F2 D2 U2 F D2 L2 D2 F L2 F' R2 D L' R' U L' U L' D B' Fw 
5. 32.96 R' B' D' L' F2 U2 L F B U2 R L2 U2 D2 F2 L' B2 L' F2 R Rw' Uw 
6. 31.36 D2 R' F2 U2 L2 U2 R' B2 D2 L B2 F' U F R2 B R D' F2 U' B Uw2 
7. 37.43 L2 D R2 F2 U' B2 U B2 R2 D2 B' L D R B2 R F U F L' Rw Uw 
8. 39.90 L F U D' L B' L D2 L' D2 B' U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F D2 L' Rw2 
9. 37.18 R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R' U2 F2 L F2 R F U F' D2 R2 D2 U2 F2 R' Fw' Uw2 
10. 35.90 D' B2 F2 D L2 U2 B2 U L2 U' B' F' L B' U2 L B2 D' B' R Rw' Uw' 
11. 33.65 B2 R2 U2 B2 D' L2 U R2 F2 U F D' U' L' B2 L' B' U2 F R Rw Uw' 
12. (DNF(34.26)) B2 R2 F2 L2 D B2 D U2 B2 L2 R' F' D L' U2 L2 F' D2 R' U' Rw' Uw' 
13. (DNF(52.96)) D F R' B' U2 D B L' U2 F' D2 L2 D' B2 D2 B2 L2 D L2 F2 U' Uw2 
14. 32.64 R' L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 F' R2 F U2 L2 R' B R' D F L D R' Rw2 Uw' 
15. 31.68 D2 B2 R' F2 D2 F2 D2 U2 R D L2 U2 F2 L' R F' D' R' F' Rw' 
16. 36.29 D2 R F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 L' D2 L' D F' U R' U2 B' F2 R' F2 L2 Rw' Uw' 
17. 33.24 R' L2 U D' L' B2 U2 R' D' B' U F2 U B2 U' R2 B2 U2 D L2 U2 Rw2 Uw 
18. 33.91 L2 D L2 F2 D' R2 D B2 U' R2 U F U' B2 U2 L2 R F U' B2 Fw Uw' 
19. 33.95 B2 L2 D2 R2 F L2 D2 F U2 F R2 U L' D F' D' U2 L2 F L B Fw Uw' 
20. (29.11) B2 D R2 B D' F2 L F R' L2 U2 R2 F L2 B L2 F U2 F' L Rw 
21. 40.42 L' U' F2 U2 R2 D' L2 R U' R' B D R2 U2 B R' Rw' Uw 
22. 32.64 B2 R2 D2 U2 B' D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R' B F U R2 B' F2 L U B2 Rw' Uw2 
23. 33.42 R U2 L' U2 L' F2 R2 F2 R D2 L' B' F R D B F' U' B' L' Rw' 
24. (31.16) U2 B2 R' U2 L B2 R B2 R' D2 U L2 F' L2 R D2 L' U2 F D Rw2 Uw2 
25. 35.34 B2 D' L2 U2 R2 U L2 U B2 F2 U' R B2 D' B' U' F2 L R2 D L Rw' Uw


----------



## Zorse (Sep 22, 2017)

Wow. How often do you get sub-20 means? 


fp4316 said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-21
> single: 14.54
> 
> Time List:
> ...


----------



## sigalig (Sep 22, 2017)

Feels like kind of a fail, but I got 31/33 mbld again. 58:09 this time, so a bit over a minute slower than my first 31/33.

Feels like a fail because the mistakes were:
Cube 4: traced to UFR instead of UBR as the last corner target (somehow brainfarted and forgot where i cycle broke to??!?) so 3 corners off 
Cube 23: traced to LF instead of FL for the last edge target, so off by two flipped edges.

I guess in a way this is good cus I made zero exec/recall mistakes which are by far the most common. Just frustrating cus tracing mistakes are probably the stupidest type...


----------



## rezaqorbani (Sep 22, 2017)

(PB)
Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-22
Time List:
1. 42.20 U' R2 F R' B' L2 B' D' B' U' F2 D R2 U' F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 B2 R Rw Uw


----------



## JakeAK (Sep 22, 2017)

Guess what, Sub-20 global is possible with DF/UBL too. Minimal floating in this average, if there was an easy cycle break case I took that instead.

Average of 12: 19.53
1. 17.72 U D' R' D F' R' U' F R' U2 F2 L2 U L2 D F2 B2 R2 U' D2
2. 21.91 L2 R2 U' L2 F2 R2 U B2 U2 L2 U L' F2 R2 U2 R' B' R' F' R
3. 18.86 U2 R' B2 L B2 R' F2 R2 U2 F2 L D U2 B' L' R2 F2 U' L' F'
4. 19.08 D2 F2 U2 B' L2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 D' U' R' F R2 U' F' U2 B D'
5. 17.30 D2 R2 D R2 F2 D' U' R2 U2 L' B' F' D' L' B2 D F' U' L'
6. 20.66 D' R2 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 D B2 R2 D' L D2 B' R' B R2 U' B2 L' U2
7. (DNF(22.16)) R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D' B2 L2 D2 R2 D F' L D B L2 U F U' L R
8. 19.33 B2 R2 F2 R U2 R D2 U2 L' B2 R2 D' R2 U F' D' R' B L2 B2 U
9. 20.77 D2 R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U L2 U B2 R' F' D F D B2 D' R' U' F2
10. 22.39 F2 D2 L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 B R2 F' L U' R2 D B L' R F' U' R'
11. 17.24 L2 U' R2 B2 R2 D R2 D2 L2 R2 U2 L' B2 D R D' L F' L' D' B2
12. (16.66) R' F2 U2 R B2 D2 B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B' R D' F' L D' B2 R' D' U2


----------



## porkynator (Sep 23, 2017)

I think I just missed ER average by 0.01 
Still an accomplishment though.
Videos are pretty bad, sorry.


----------



## kake123 (Sep 24, 2017)

2/2 MBLD in 1min 51.711s

PB speed for 2 cubes


Spoiler: Scrambles from plusTimer



1. (0.234)
24/09/2017 17:57:20
L2 U F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U R' B' L' U' L2 R F L2 R' D L U' Fw' Uw2

2. (0.251)
24/09/2017 17:57:37
B2 D' B2 R2 D' U' B2 D2 F' D' F2 R2 B' L F2 D R' B2 F' Rw2 Uw2


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Sep 24, 2017)

5BLD 4:33.78[1:48]
Decent. Will I get sub-4 by the end of 2017? The only thing I need is to change my terrible algs.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 24, 2017)

*11:43.18* Bw' Uw Bw2 Uw' R2 Bw U' Fw' L2 Dw2 Lw' Bw' Lw L F' Fw R2 D Lw2 D Uw F U' L R' Bw' Uw2 R Bw Uw2 R' Dw2 F2 Dw Rw Uw Rw2 Dw B2 Dw' Bw2 B2 Lw Bw Lw2 Dw Bw' B2 Uw2 Rw L2 Uw' D Rw' Bw2 Lw' U' Bw2 L2 Lw'

Every success is still an accomplishment  7:14 memo, very good execution for me. I should REALLY mke the switch to atleast center comms now... in this solve, I used full corner comms though, happens more often in BLD now. Parity in every piece type lol


----------



## sigalig (Sep 25, 2017)

So far all of my sub-30 mo3's have been PBs 



Spoiler: 28.36 mo3 times, scrambles, recons



mean of 3: 28.36

Time List:
1. 28.81[10/8] B U L B' R U2 L B2 R F' L2 B' L2 F U2 R2 B' U2 F' R2 Rw' Uw' 
2. 29.20[10/6'] B' R2 B L F2 R' F2 B D U2 R2 L' U2 L' B2 L F2 B2 L' Uw2 
3. 27.08[12/6] L' F2 L' F2 L2 D2 F2 L U2 R' F2 D' L U2 R2 B D' F D' B L Rw' Uw


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Sep 25, 2017)

Kilominx - MasterKilominx Relay Blindfolded
1:10.24.05 [40:45]

I'm very happy that this was the first attempt, MasterKilominx has been frustrating in the past.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 25, 2017)

is this an accomplishment or a failure?


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Sep 25, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> is this an accomplishment or a failure?


I would probably say failure. You get plenty of 16s but 14s are really rare.


----------



## Meneghetti (Sep 26, 2017)

19.92 F2 D2 B' R2 D2 B U2 F' L2 D2 F R U' L2 B' R2 U B2 U L' 

Reconstruction:


Spoiler



[U' L' U, R] // NM [8/8]
[R U D R'; R' D R, U'] // VX [15/23]
[U; R D R', U2] // CO [9/32]
[D2, R' U R] // LT [8/40]

[R'; U M' U', R2] // NP [9/49]
U' M' U' M U' M' U' M // QM [8/57]
[U M2 U', L'] // DL [8/65]
Lw U M' U2 M' U' M U2 L' // HW [9/74]
[z': R, U' M U] // VH [8/82]

Memo: ~7.5s
Exec: ~12.42s
STM: 82
TPS: 6.60


----------



## Cale S (Sep 26, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-25
mean of 3: 2:38.25

Time List:
1. 2:49.67 F B D2 F' L Fw2 Uw2 L2 D Fw' Uw2 U' D2 F' B' D L U' Rw Fw' Rw' D2 F' U2 B' Rw2 Fw' L2 Fw F B D' F Rw F Rw D B2 Uw' U2 
2. 2:21.21 U' R' L2 F Rw2 F2 B2 R2 L' U' R2 L' B F' D' R Uw Fw Rw' U Fw2 B Rw Uw' Rw2 Uw D' Rw2 F' Fw L U2 F' R' D2 B2 D' B' Uw B' 
3. 2:43.86 Fw D L F2 B D Uw2 L Rw U' D2 R Uw D2 Rw' U' B D' Rw2 U F Rw' L' R F2 R' F2 D2 Uw' L2 F' Fw2 U R2 F' R D2 Uw2 Rw D'


----------



## kake123 (Sep 26, 2017)

25/27 MBLD in 57min 4.11s [~36min memo]

Good speed and accuracy
1 cube off by a flipped edge, another cube off by a few edge targets


----------



## sigalig (Sep 27, 2017)

31/33 multibld in 56:30.65+[37:57.90]. Third time getting 31/33, very frustrating at this point. At least this one is PB by 23 seconds lol.
1 dnf: overlooked a flipped edge in the scramble
Other dnf: did [R' U' : [R D R', U2]] instead of [R' U' : [R D' R', U2]] (did a D instead of D' in the insertion)

Definitely moving onto 37 cubes after this attempt.


----------



## sigalig (Sep 27, 2017)

First sub-30 single on a worse-than-average scramble 

28.92 U D2 B U2 B2 D2 B U2 L2 U2 F U2 R B2 D F' D' F U F2 R' Rw2 Uw'
reconstruction


----------



## Meneghetti (Sep 28, 2017)

Pretty good mo3 on cam!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 28, 2017)

3rd or 4th best 

15.06 memo

35.35 L' D2 R B2 D2 U2 L2 R F2 U2 R U' B' D' B2 U2 B L' D2 R' U2


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Sep 28, 2017)

Yes finnally I got my first 3 bld success after like a week of trying and some really close
Ones. Anyway I finnally got one last night!


----------



## Underwatercuber (Sep 28, 2017)

Finished learning the LUB > DRF > x set and it’s inverses and am now comfortable with them  hopefully learning the rest of 3style corners will be just as easy


----------



## sigalig (Sep 29, 2017)

PB: 34/37 multibld in 58:46.92 

31.33 seconds for exec/cube, 1:03.99 for memo/cube. Fastest time/cube by like 4 seconds 

Second attempt at 37 also. First attempt was 25/37 in 1:06, such a trainwreck lol


----------



## asacuber (Sep 29, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-29
solves/total: 0/1

single
best: DNF
worst: DNF

Average: DNF (σ = 0.00)
Mean: DNF

Time List:
1. DNF(16:12.25) B2 F U2 L B2 L' U2 L' B2 R' B' D' U2 L' D' U' B F' D2 Rw' Uw

1st bld attempt in forever

off by 3 edges and 2 twisted corners

hopefully next attempt will be a success


----------



## kake123 (Sep 29, 2017)

*26/27 MBLD in 59min 23.18s*

MBLD PB and 1 cube off by 2 edge targets


----------



## sigalig (Sep 30, 2017)

Ayyy got another 3bld ao50. 39.35 with a counting 1:22 where I completely forgot memo and took like 40 seconds remembering it lol. With one less DNF to make the 1:22 not count it would be 38.43 :/



Spoiler: times and scrambles



avg of 50: 39.35

Time List:
1. 31.52 L2 F R2 F' D2 R2 D2 B' R2 D2 F U B' U L F U R F' L' U2 Fw' Uw2
2. 37.58 U R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D R2 U R F2 U' B U2 B U2 R2 B2 U' Rw2 Uw'
3. 38.28 L' F L2 F2 R2 F' D2 U2 R2 D2 B' L' B' L2 U B2 U2 B L2 Uw2
4. 34.08 F2 D R2 U' F' L D2 B R' L2 F2 L2 F R2 U2 F2 B R2 B' Uw2
5. 35.25 B F2 D2 R2 F2 U' R2 B2 D' U2 F2 U' F' L2 F D B' L B2 D F Fw' Uw2
6. 32.69[10/10] B2 D2 L B2 R U2 R2 B2 R' D2 U2 B' D' B' L2 U2 F L2 D2 B U Rw'
7. 30.83 U' R' F' R2 U D' L2 B L D2 B2 D2 L2 U2 F R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 Fw' Uw
8. 31.27 R D F U L U B2 R' B D L2 B2 D2 F2 U B2 U' L2 D' L' Fw
9. 34.37 U2 B2 L' D2 R D2 L' B2 R U2 R' F D2 B2 D U' R D2 U' L2 U2 Uw
10. 34.06 D2 L2 R2 F R2 B' U2 B D2 F2 D2 L D' U' R2 F R' B' R2 F2 Fw Uw'
11. (DNF(55.77)) F2 L2 U2 L2 F' L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 L' D B' R' F2 D2 L2 D' F Uw
12. 44.45 R' D2 U F2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 D2 U' F L2 R2 B' L' D' L R' F2 Rw'
13. 39.68 U2 F2 U F2 U2 L2 D' B2 U' L2 U2 R B L2 U2 F' R U2 F D2 Fw' Uw2
14. 29.75[12/6] L R2 B2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 D2 U' F D2 L U R U' B2 F R' Rw'
15. 41.23 F' D2 R2 F' R2 B2 F2 D2 L2 F' L2 U' F2 R D' L2 B D2 L' B2 R' Rw' Uw
16. 34.68 F2 D2 B2 F' L2 U2 F2 U2 B R B' D2 B2 L' F2 D L D2 L' Fw'
17. 33.79 D' R2 B2 U R2 B2 F2 D' L2 B2 R' U' B' L2 B2 D' U L2 B R2 Rw
18. (29.57) B L' D2 B R2 F2 U F2 U' R2 D2 R L2 D2 B2 D2 F2 L F2 Uw2
19. 35.85 R U B' L' F2 R' B L' D' F' D2 B' R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 B2 U Rw
20. (29.24) D B2 R2 U' F2 R2 D U2 B2 U B2 F' L' F' U2 F' R2 B' L2 F' R2
21. 36.31 U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 U F' D R2 U2 R' B D L2 F' D2 Rw'
22. 34.31 F' R2 B U2 F R2 B2 D2 L2 U L2 U B R' B2 L' F U L Fw Uw
23. 32.98 B2 R2 U2 L2 F' L2 F2 U2 L2 B' L F' D U' L' U L2 F D F'
24. (DNF(47.00)) R U2 F' D2 R U F' D' F R F2 R' B2 R U2 R2 U2 L' U2 L2 F Uw'
25. 39.06 F' R2 B2 U' L2 D F2 U' L2 D L' U2 F' R D2 L2 B2 D' R Rw' Uw
26. 38.24 L' R D2 L U2 F2 D2 U2 R' F2 U2 F' U B D2 R' U' L' D' U2 L2 Uw'
27. 36.94 R F R2 U2 F' R2 B2 L2 B' L2 U2 L F D2 B L B' U' R' D' Fw Uw
28. 36.35 L2 U2 F2 D' F' U' L' U' R' D F' D2 L2 F2 B' R2 L2 B D2 F Rw Uw'
29. 42.75 F L2 F' L' D R2 B' D B F2 R' U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 R B2 U2 Fw Uw2
30. 34.78 D2 L' F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F L2 U' L B' R B D2 L2 F' Fw Uw
31. 35.83 U' L F2 R U F' L' U' D' F D2 F2 D F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 Uw2
32. 55.65[forgot a comm, had to undo 3 lol] F' R2 U2 D F' L' D2 F D F' U2 L2 F' U2 F L2 D2 L2 D2 Uw'
33. 38.70 U2 B2 D B2 R2 D L2 B2 U L U2 B2 D F' D2 L R2 B U Rw' Uw2
34. 41.78 R2 B2 R2 U L2 F2 D' U R' U2 B' L2 U2 L2 U F' L B2 Rw Uw
35. 46.17 L D2 R U2 L D2 L' F2 U2 F2 D2 B D2 U' L' B2 R F2 U' B F2 Rw Uw'
36. 34.48 F' U B R2 L' U D2 L2 F R' L2 D L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 D L2 U L2 Rw Uw2
37. (29.45[10/6]) L F2 L' R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 L D U' L U R2 U2 L B' D U2 Fw Uw
38. 42.77 F R U2 B2 R' U2 B2 R' F2 R B U2 R' D' R' B' D2 L' Uw2
39. (DNF(40.82)[two flipped edges ]) D' R2 B2 D F2 U B2 D R2 U B D L' R' D B L' D2 F' U2 Fw Uw'
40. 38.51[14/9] R2 U2 B' D' B' D2 R2 B L B' D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F B2 D2 B' R' Rw2
41. 44.53[12'/10] D F' U F B' R U2 F' L2 B' U2 F2 R F2 B2 R L2 U2 D2 B2 Rw Uw
42. 1:21.55 U' R2 U D2 R' D R2 L B D2 R F2 L' B2 R2 F2 L' B2 D2 L Rw
43. 37.14 F2 U' F2 D F2 U' L2 R2 U' R' F D2 F' L2 D' F2 D2 U' R Rw Uw
44. 39.98 U2 B2 L2 D2 F' U2 F2 D2 R2 F L2 R' U B U' L' B U2 B Rw' Uw
45. 55.67 B R2 L2 F R' U B L F U2 R2 F2 D' B2 D2 B2 U2 R2 U' F2 Fw' Uw
46. 32.91 U2 B D2 B2 D2 F' R2 F' L2 R2 F' U' F R' F2 L B' F' R2 B D'
47. 47.34 F2 U2 B' D L2 D2 F2 R U' F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 B' R2 F D2 B' Fw Uw'
48. 38.45 L2 U2 L2 D2 B U2 B R2 D2 F' L' U2 B' L U' L B2 D2 U' B2 Fw' Uw2
49. 39.76 F' R2 U F R' D2 R2 U2 F U D2 R2 B2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 L2 U' B Uw2
50. 49.14 L2 U2 F2 L B2 L2 R' F2 D2 L' D' U' F D R2 D' B L D2 U' Uw



Edit: oh and also a 35.08 pb ao25 in there 



Spoiler: times and scrambles



avg of 25: 35.08

Time List:
1. 33.69 L2 U2 R2 B F' L2 B R2 U2 F' R D2 F2 L B' D U B2 Rw Uw' 
2. (DNF(32.01)) F' D2 B2 L2 D L2 D' U' R2 F2 R2 F L R2 B2 F' R B2 L2 Rw' Uw 
3. 31.52 L2 F R2 F' D2 R2 D2 B' R2 D2 F U B' U L F U R F' L' U2 Fw' Uw2 
4. 37.58 U R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D R2 U R F2 U' B U2 B U2 R2 B2 U' Rw2 Uw' 
5. 38.28 L' F L2 F2 R2 F' D2 U2 R2 D2 B' L' B' L2 U B2 U2 B L2 Uw2 
6. 34.08 F2 D R2 U' F' L D2 B R' L2 F2 L2 F R2 U2 F2 B R2 B' Uw2 
7. 35.25 B F2 D2 R2 F2 U' R2 B2 D' U2 F2 U' F' L2 F D B' L B2 D F Fw' Uw2 
8. 32.69[10/10] B2 D2 L B2 R U2 R2 B2 R' D2 U2 B' D' B' L2 U2 F L2 D2 B U Rw' 
9. 30.83 U' R' F' R2 U D' L2 B L D2 B2 D2 L2 U2 F R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 Fw' Uw 
10. 31.27 R D F U L U B2 R' B D L2 B2 D2 F2 U B2 U' L2 D' L' Fw 
11. 34.37 U2 B2 L' D2 R D2 L' B2 R U2 R' F D2 B2 D U' R D2 U' L2 U2 Uw 
12. 34.06 D2 L2 R2 F R2 B' U2 B D2 F2 D2 L D' U' R2 F R' B' R2 F2 Fw Uw' 
13. (DNF(55.77)) F2 L2 U2 L2 F' L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 L' D B' R' F2 D2 L2 D' F Uw 
14. 44.45 R' D2 U F2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 D2 U' F L2 R2 B' L' D' L R' F2 Rw' 
15. 39.68 U2 F2 U F2 U2 L2 D' B2 U' L2 U2 R B L2 U2 F' R U2 F D2 Fw' Uw2 
16. 29.75[12/6] L R2 B2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 D2 U' F D2 L U R U' B2 F R' Rw' 
17. 41.23 F' D2 R2 F' R2 B2 F2 D2 L2 F' L2 U' F2 R D' L2 B D2 L' B2 R' Rw' Uw 
18. 34.68 F2 D2 B2 F' L2 U2 F2 U2 B R B' D2 B2 L' F2 D L D2 L' Fw' 
19. 33.79 D' R2 B2 U R2 B2 F2 D' L2 B2 R' U' B' L2 B2 D' U L2 B R2 Rw 
20. (29.57) B L' D2 B R2 F2 U F2 U' R2 D2 R L2 D2 B2 D2 F2 L F2 Uw2 
21. 35.85 R U B' L' F2 R' B L' D' F' D2 B' R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 B2 U Rw 
22. (29.24) D B2 R2 U' F2 R2 D U2 B2 U B2 F' L' F' U2 F' R2 B' L2 F' R2 
23. 36.31 U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 U F' D R2 U2 R' B D L2 F' D2 Rw' 
24. 34.31 F' R2 B U2 F R2 B2 D2 L2 U L2 U B R' B2 L' F U L Fw Uw 
25. 32.98 B2 R2 U2 L2 F' L2 F2 U2 L2 B' L F' D U' L' U L2 F D F'


----------



## porkynator (Oct 1, 2017)

Keeping a 24.5 average for quite a long session (50 solves) with a decent success rate (66%) - smells like improvement!
I mispressed the space bar for timing the memo a couple of times (twice in a row actually) so the actual mean is 0.04 faster.

solves/total: 33/50
single: 20.07
mo3: 23.70 (σ = 1.58)
avg5: 22.71 (σ = 3.56)
avg12: DNF
mean: 24.49


Spoiler



1. 23.69 B2 U' F2 D' R2 U F2 D R2 D U' R U L F2 R D2 U2 B' L' U' Fw' Uw
2. DNF(27.10) L' F2 D2 F2 U L2 R2 B2 U' R2 B2 D2 B' L' R B2 F D U2 R' U2 Rw2 Uw'
3. DNF(28.34) U B2 L2 D' L2 D2 U R2 D' R2 F L' B' R U B' D2 U' B L2 Fw' Uw
4. 22.73 D2 B D2 R2 B2 D2 U2 R2 U2 R D U2 L R2 B D F' D U2 Uw2
5. DNF(27.87) L2 D' B2 R2 D R2 D2 U' B2 U2 F2 B L R' F' L' D R2 B' R' D2 Rw' Uw'
6. 23.13 F' D R2 U' F2 R L' B' D2 L' F2 R2 B2 U' L2 F2 R2 U L2 D B2 Fw Uw
7. 25.20 D2 U L2 F2 U' R2 F2 U L2 U' L' D B U2 L2 B2 F' R F' Rw
8. DNF(24.70) D L2 U2 B' L2 B' U2 F2 L2 F' R2 D2 R' F R D' R B2 R F Rw Uw
9. 30.05 L' D2 U2 L' F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 R F2 U L D B L F2 R2 F' L Fw'
10. DNF(23.99) R2 F2 D F2 L2 D U R2 D' L2 U' B U2 B' L D U' F' L2 F2 U' Uw'
11. 20.46 L U R2 D' L2 B2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 U B' L D2 F' L2 B L D' F Rw' Uw'
12. DNF(21.34) L D2 F' L2 B' U2 F R2 D2 F D2 L2 D B' R' F L F2 U' F' D' Rw2 Uw2
13. 20.07 R' D2 R' D' L' U' B L' U B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D B2 U F2 D Rw' Uw2
14. 26.81 D' F2 R2 B2 U' B2 L2 D' B2 L2 U' B' D2 U2 L' U' L2 F' L' R' F2 Rw Uw2
15. DNF(24.94) B2 F2 D2 R2 D F2 U' B2 U2 B2 U B' D' L' D2 U L B' D2 B2 F' Rw Uw2
16. 20.38 B2 D' F2 D B2 U' L2 R2 U R2 F2 L D2 L B' D' L2 B2 L' R2 D2 Rw Uw2
17. 20.93 F2 L D2 B2 F2 L' F2 R D2 U B' L2 R' U2 R' B' R' U L Rw Uw
18. DNF(22.22) U' D2 B' L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 F' R2 U L' U2 R' B' F D L F2 Fw' Uw
19. 23.48 D' F U R F2 R L2 F B R U2 F2 U B2 U F2 U L2 F2 L2 U Rw2 Uw2
20. 26.18 F2 U F2 D B2 L2 D2 B2 U F2 R2 L' F2 U L' D' U' F' U L' R Fw' Uw'
21. 28.71 D2 F2 R D2 F2 U2 R2 D2 L D2 B2 U R' B D R D' F R U R Rw2 Uw'
22. 25.16 L F2 L' F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 R' F R D F' U' L D B2 L R' Uw2
23. 25.63 R2 D2 B2 L2 D B2 D' F2 L2 D' L' D' U' B R' U' F' R D2 R' Rw2 Uw
24. 25.90 U B2 D R2 F2 U L2 F2 D' U2 L2 R B2 D2 L2 F' U' L D' B Fw' Uw
25. DNF(26.68) U' F2 D F' L' D2 F R' B2 R2 U2 B2 D R2 D' L2 U L2 D' Fw Uw2
26. 23.95 L2 R2 F2 U F2 L2 U' R2 U2 F2 L' D2 F D2 L' D2 L' F2 D' F2 Rw2
27. 21.25 D2 F' D2 U2 F' D2 L2 B2 R2 B2 U' R' F2 L R2 U' F L2 F' R' Rw'
28. DNF(26.38) R F2 U2 F L2 U2 F' U2 B2 L2 R2 B' R D L2 D2 U2 F' D U' R' Rw' Uw
29. 26.06 R' D' F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U' L2 U2 F2 R2 L' F' L2 R D2 U B2 L' F Rw
30. 25.24 B L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 D B2 R D2 U2 F R B2 U' F' L Rw Uw2
31. 26.63 U2 L2 R2 B' U2 F2 U2 R2 F' L U2 B' U' L D2 B' L2 F Fw
32. DNF(23.70) B2 L B2 L U2 L U2 R2 B2 R' B2 F R B D' R U' R' B' R' B2 Rw Uw
33. 22.50 L B2 F2 R F2 R' F2 R B' L2 R U R' U' F' U F' Rw' Uw
34. DNF(32.51) F' D' B2 U' F2 D B2 D' U2 B2 U B' F U' B R' D2 F' U2 R Rw Uw'
35. 23.47 U' F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U' L2 B2 U' L U' F L F R' U' F' L2 D Fw'
36. 30.77 L D F2 D2 R2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 F R B L R' F L2 R U' Fw Uw2
37. DNF(19.76) R' F2 U F2 U2 R2 B2 D' F2 D F2 R2 B' D R U L F2 L2 U2 F Fw Uw'
38. 25.08 D2 F R2 U2 F D2 F' U2 L2 R2 F U' F2 L D L2 R' F R' B' F Fw' Uw'
39. 21.89 D' R' D' L' D2 L2 D' B' U2 R F2 R2 F2 R2 B2 L U2 F2 B' Fw
40. 24.41 L D2 F' L2 B2 D2 B D2 B R2 B2 L F' U L2 R F D F2 U2 Rw2 Uw'
41. 24.80 U2 B' L2 F D2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F L2 U' R2 B' L F L D F2 U2 B' Fw' Uw2
42. DNF(26.47) B' D2 L2 F2 L2 R2 D B2 U2 L2 F2 U2 R D' F' U2 F2 D2 U F' R' Fw Uw'
43. DNF(24.93) R' F L' D' R2 L U R2 D' F2 D2 L2 B' U2 F L2 D2 B2 L2 D2 R
44. 23.27 F2 L' B' R' L U' F' U' R' D F2 U2 D' L2 U F2 R2 L2 F2 U' Uw
45. 25.86 U' R D R L F' U' L2 D L2 F2 R2 B R2 U2 B2 U2 B U Uw
46. 24.48 D' F2 L2 D2 U L2 D B2 U R2 B2 F U L' U' B2 R D' U' F R' Fw' Uw2
47. DNF(33.14) U' B R2 U2 F D2 L2 F2 D2 F' R2 B' L' D2 B' D L2 F' R2 B' L' Fw Uw
48. 24.88 D2 R2 U L2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 U B' L' B' D U R B D2 U' B' Uw2
49. DNF(26.81) R' U F' R' L2 B' R2 L2 D L U F2 B2 D2 F2 D' R2 D' L2 U2 Fw
50. 25.22 R D2 F D' B L2 D' L U' B2 R U2 D2 F2 R' L' U2 L B2 L



The 22.71 avg5 is pretty cool, with two counting 20's


Spoiler



1. (20.07) R' D2 R' D' L' U' B L' U B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D B2 U F2 D Rw' Uw2
2. 26.81 D' F2 R2 B2 U' B2 L2 D' B2 L2 U' B' D2 U2 L' U' L2 F' L' R' F2 Rw Uw2
3. (DNF(24.94)) B2 F2 D2 R2 D F2 U' B2 U2 B2 U B' D' L' D2 U L B' D2 B2 F' Rw Uw2
4. 20.38 B2 D' F2 D B2 U' L2 R2 U R2 F2 L D2 L B' D' L2 B2 L' R2 D2 Rw Uw2
5. 20.93 F2 L D2 B2 F2 L' F2 R D2 U B' L2 R' U2 R' B' R' U L Rw Uw


----------



## greentgoatgal (Oct 2, 2017)

After 4 attempted edge BLD solves (I'm working on just the edges first and then corners to make it a bit easier) I got them all right 

Now to get more accurate and learn corners


----------



## kake123 (Oct 2, 2017)

MBLD PB, 27/28 in 58min 13.63s

1 cube off by a twisted corner

37/38min memo, 20/21min execution


----------



## sigalig (Oct 3, 2017)

31.64 PB ao12, beats previous PB by almost 2 seconds 
though I think I may call it 31.52 ao12 cus on the second to last solve i missed the timer for memo time so I wasted 1.21 seconds taking my blindfold off and noticing the timer was still running lol



Spoiler: times, scrambles, reconstructions



avg of 12: 31.64

Time List:
1. (25.35) U' R2 D' R2 U F2 D' B2 D' B2 U' F' L2 U2 L' D' R B' U' B2 D Uw2 
2. 27.80 L' F2 D2 F2 U2 F R2 D2 B U2 R2 D R2 F2 D R D2 F R2 F' Fw Uw 
3. 35.37 F2 L2 R2 F2 R U2 R' D2 R D' F2 U R' F' R2 F2 U B R Rw2 Uw' 
4. 32.77 L U D' B' D' F' U F U R2 L2 B2 L D2 L U2 R' U2 D Rw' Uw 
5. (DNF(38.72)) D' F2 D2 B2 D2 R' D2 L B2 R2 B2 L2 B D R' F2 U F2 L' F L2 Fw Uw 
6. 29.80 U' D2 L2 R2 B' D2 F' D2 B2 L2 F L D' R D' B2 D' B2 R U' 
7. 36.47 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B2 U2 R' B L R F' D2 U' B R D2 Rw 
8. 31.80 B L' U' B D' F R U2 B R F2 R' F2 D2 L' D2 R' D2 B2 Rw' Uw2 
9. 29.22 F' R2 D L2 D2 L2 U2 F2 D' B2 L2 U' B' U R U2 F2 L' B2 U' R Uw' 
10. 31.80 F' R2 B2 F R2 B2 U2 F' D' R' F' R2 F L D2 F' U2 F' Fw 
11. 31.24 D U' B2 R2 B2 D' F2 D' R2 U' B' D R D U2 F2 L' B F L2 Fw' Uw2 
12. 30.13 B2 D' F U2 D2 R U' F' D' L' U R2 F2 U L2 F2 L2 B2 U F2 D2 Uw



average # of targets: 19.09
average tps: 5.48
average memo time: 12.00
average exec time: 18.96


----------



## Cale S (Oct 3, 2017)

first 5BLD attempt in a while

4:46.46 [2:02]

I've been struggling with 4BLD memo and execution lately but it's good to see I can still get good times on 5BLD


----------



## kake123 (Oct 3, 2017)

25/29 MBLD in 57min 53.29s

Got stuck for corner memo of a cube (couldn't recall 'stip' from the corner memo 'stip jbv'),
so I stopped, but apparently still had some time left for recalling

2 cubes off by a corner twist and 1 cube off by a few edge targets

Also, wasted some energy and time memoing the edges of a cube in the wrong orientation

Going to focus on 30 cubes next


----------



## Meneghetti (Oct 3, 2017)

Great session! PB avg12: 25.36


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-3
solves/total: 22/27

single
best: 21.56
worst: 35.73

mean of 3
current: DNF (σ = 14.80)
best: 23.48 (σ = 0.96)

avg of 5
current: DNF (σ = 14.83)
best: 24.12 (σ = 0.17)

avg of 12
current: DNF (σ = 11.05)
best: 25.36 (σ = 2.02)

Average: DNF (σ = 9.64)
Mean: 26.12

Time List:
1. 21.56 D B2 F2 D L2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 U' L' U F' D2 F2 R D L 
2. 31.51 D2 R' U' D' R' D' R' D' F D2 B2 R2 F2 R' B2 R' D2 L2 D2 R' 
3. DNF(28.19) B R' B L U' F2 U2 D F' R2 D' R2 D R2 D' B2 R2 D' R2 D F 
4. 29.70 F2 U' B2 U R2 U' F2 R2 U L2 U R' B' F2 L' B U' B D2 R' 
5. 29.41 R2 B2 L' B2 R' D2 F2 R' B2 L B D' U2 B D' L F2 D U B2 
6. 22.99 L2 F2 L2 R2 D2 F' D2 F' D2 B2 L F D U2 F' R' F L' D 
7. DNF(29.69) D2 B2 R D B2 R2 F' D F L' D2 R2 U2 R B2 D2 R2 U2 L 
8. 26.09 U B' R2 B D2 F R2 F U2 R2 F' D2 L R U F U L2 B U2 B 
9. 35.73 R2 L' F' U' R L B' L2 D R2 B U2 D2 F2 R2 B U2 F' L2 R 
10. 27.52 D B2 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 U' B2 R U' B D R2 B2 U F' L2 
11. 24.11 U' B2 U' L2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 U B D R D2 F' R D2 L' D2 B 
12. 22.37 F2 U2 F2 L2 D' U2 R2 D R2 B2 U' L' D F R D2 L F' L2 R 
13. 23.95 L2 F U2 F U2 F' L2 B2 R2 D F2 L R U L2 R U2 R' F 
14. 25.78 B R' U2 B2 U R D' F' U D L2 B2 U2 D2 L2 D2 F L2 F' U2 
15. 24.29 D2 F' U L U L' U2 B R' D L2 B' R2 B2 L2 U2 B D2 L2 B' 
16. DNF(26.95) B' U2 B' D2 F' L2 D2 F' D' U L' F2 U' R B' D L' R' 
17. 28.58 U2 L F' D' L2 U' L2 F' R' F' R2 B R2 B D2 R2 B2 L2 R' 
18. 23.17 L2 R F2 U2 L B2 U2 L D2 B' D2 R2 U' F R2 F2 L2 D' R' 
19. 22.99 R2 U B2 F2 R2 D2 U' B2 L2 D L2 F' R' D2 R' B' L F2 R2 
20. 28.40 F2 R2 F2 L2 D B2 R2 U F2 U2 R U2 L2 F L2 F2 U R2 D B 
21. 26.58 L2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F D2 L2 F R D' R2 U2 F D' L' R2 F2 U2 
22. 25.77 F' L2 D' R2 D' L2 D' B2 D' U2 B2 D' B' U' L' R' D' B' L F D2 
23. 25.74 D R2 D2 R' F2 D2 R' B2 L2 B2 D2 B D R U2 R' U2 B D' 
24. 22.69 R F B2 U' F2 D R' F L' F U B2 U B2 L2 U B2 D' R2 U2 R2 
25. DNF(29.50) D R2 B2 D R2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 D' F' U L' D' U2 R2 F2 U F U 
26. 25.64 R2 D' R D' F2 L B R F' D F2 L U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 
27. DNF(30.16) L2 U F U R' B U2 R' U R U2 R B2 U2 R2 L F2 U2 R' D2

The avg12 goes from solve 11 to solve 22


----------



## Daniel Lin (Oct 4, 2017)

no av12, but good session

Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-3
avg of 12: DNF

Time List:
1. 22.39 U2 R2 B L F2 R B2 R D' F2 D2 L2 D L2 U B2 R2 D2 L' Uw 
2. 21.47 F U2 B2 R2 F2 U F2 L2 U' R2 D' U2 F D' L R D B' L' F2 R2 Rw2 
3. (17.90) F2 R2 D' L2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 D U B' U2 R' B D F2 D' U' B2 L Uw2 
4. 23.34 B' U2 B L2 D2 R2 D2 B D2 F' R2 U' B R U B2 L2 R B' R2 U' Fw Uw' 
5. DNF(20.85) L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 F2 R F2 U2 R U2 B F2 L2 R D U2 B' Fw Uw2 
6. 19.60 R2 B2 D' B2 F2 D L2 U F2 U F' L2 D' R F2 L F U2 B' R Rw Uw2 
7. DNF(22.70) B' L2 F2 R2 U2 R' B2 U2 R' D2 R B2 D L' U B' U F' U2 B Uw 
8. 21.46 B2 U L D' R' L' B' L D2 F' R2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 D2 B2 D' F2 U Rw Uw' 
9. 20.65 D' R' U' D F2 B D' R L' U R2 L2 B L2 B D2 B' D2 R2 L2 F2 Rw' Uw' 
10. DNF(21.49) B L2 D B2 R2 B2 U' B2 U L2 D2 L2 B L' D F R' D2 B F Rw2 Uw 
11. 19.90 L' R2 B U2 B U2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B' F R' U2 B U R D B U' B Fw' Uw' 
12. (DNF(18.24)) F2 R2 F2 R' B2 R' D2 U2 B2 U' F' L2 U L2 D2 F2 L U2 Fw' Uw


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Oct 4, 2017)

PB Ao12 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-3
avg of 12: 1:04.05

Time List:
1. 1:04.60[19.28] B L2 F2 U2 F2 U R2 D2 U' L2 R D2 B' R' F D F U Fw' 
2. 53.37[15.13] L' F R2 U L' F' R2 D F2 L' B2 L' U2 L2 D2 B2 L' B2 R2 D Rw2 
3. (DNF(1:06.64)[19.07]) B' R' F' D2 B D' B2 L R2 F' L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D2 F' L' Rw2 
4. 1:12.12[19.07] U B' L' F R B U' F2 R' U L2 D F2 L2 D2 R2 U' B2 D2 L2 B Fw Uw' 
5. 1:10.75[? ] F2 R' F2 L2 F2 D2 R' D2 L D2 R U R D2 R B' U L B' R2 Fw Uw 
6. 1:07.69[16.36] R2 B2 D2 B' R2 B' R2 B2 R2 F D2 U' R U' R D' U L2 U' L' Uw 
7. 1:00.71[19.59] U2 L B2 L D2 U2 L' B2 U2 L' R2 F R' D U' R F' D L' B2 Rw Uw2 
8. (50.76[14.30]) F2 L2 D2 R2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 U' F2 L' F2 R' B R2 D' B' R' U' L' Rw2 Uw2 
9. 1:00.87[18.07] B D2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D' B2 R2 U2 R2 L B2 F2 D B2 U' F' D2 U2 Rw2 
10. 1:03.79[15.93] D L D2 R B2 R2 D2 R D2 F2 D2 U2 B' R2 F' D B L' F' R Rw2 Uw2 
11. 58.99[15.24] B2 D2 L2 R2 U' B2 F2 U' B2 D B' U L2 F D R2 U' R' D2 L' U Rw Uw' 
12. 1:07.63[19.16] B2 U2 L2 B D2 U2 R2 U2 B R2 F2 L U F' L D' U' F' L' R2 B2 Rw2 Uw


----------



## Meneghetti (Oct 4, 2017)

PB avg5 on cam! 23.23


----------



## G2013 (Oct 5, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> no av12, but good session
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-3
> avg of 12: DNF
> ...



oh my

-----------------------------

3BLD
PB mo100: 29.78, with 74% accuracy 

You can view my mo100 PBs progression (memo, execution, single, mo3, ao5, ao12, rate of success) here, if anyone cares at all XD


----------



## Blindsighted (Oct 5, 2017)

Getting a lot more sub30 DNFs lately
But whether or not this is a good thing... I am not sure
L2 F R' B2 R2 F2 R' B' U L2 B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D2 B' R2 B L2 Uw2


Spoiler: Cool corner twist alg



https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=R2_U_R_U2_R-_U-_R_U-_R-_L-_U2_L_U_L-_U_L_U-_R2&alg=D_R_D-_R-_D_R_U2_R-_D-_R_D_R-_D-_R_U2_R-&title=<RUD> Corner twist alg


This week is the clockwise version.


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Oct 5, 2017)

Gigaminx BLD, finally got a success!
1:09:48.42 [36:15]
This was the seventh attempt, and the first one where my memo was sub-39. The best DNF before this was a 1:19:xy, so there was a big drop in time.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Oct 6, 2017)

Rolling, rolling rolling  

Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-5
*avg of 12: 1:02.93*

Time List:


1:07.69[16.36] R2 B2 D2 B' R2 B' R2 B2 R2 F D2 U' R U' R D' U L2 U' L' Uw


1:00.71[19.59] U2 L B2 L D2 U2 L' B2 U2 L' R2 F R' D U' R F' D L' B2 Rw Uw2


(50.76[14.30]) F2 L2 D2 R2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 U' F2 L' F2 R' B R2 D' B' R' U' L' Rw2 Uw2


1:00.87[18.07] B D2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D' B2 R2 U2 R2 L B2 F2 D B2 U' F' D2 U2 Rw2


1:03.79[15.93] D L D2 R B2 R2 D2 R D2 F2 D2 U2 B' R2 F' D B L' F' R Rw2 Uw2


58.99[15.24] B2 D2 L2 R2 U' B2 F2 U' B2 D B' U L2 F D R2 U' R' D2 L' U Rw Uw'


1:07.63[19.16] B2 U2 L2 B D2 U2 R2 U2 B R2 F2 L U F' L D' U' F' L' R2 B2 Rw2 Uw


56.70[17.52] L D L2 D2 B2 D' B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 L D L2 D' R F' L2 D L Fw' Uw2


1:06.20+ D' F L2 U2 R' B2 R2 U' B2 R' D2 B2 U2 B2 L B2 U2 R L U Fw Uw'


(DNF(1:03.48)) D F' L F' U L2 F B2 L U2 L2 D R2 D L2 U2 R2 D' B2 R2 Rw' Uw2


1:01.54[17.25] F L2 D2 L2 B U2 F R2 F2 L2 R' D2 B' F2 R D2 U' R U' Uw'


1:05.13[20.26] F2 R U2 F2 L' D2 U2 B2 L D2 R2 U B U F D U R' B2 R Rw


----------



## AlphaSheep (Oct 6, 2017)

Started trying to get back into BLD. Over the past 2 days I've done 8 untimed attempts, with 5 successes. The DNFs were all close too:

Missed one flipped edge
Shot to Q instead of A on another (traced wrong, was trying to rush)
Did parity, couldn't remember if I'd done parity, so did it again... Also slipped on a set up move near the end, so edges and one corner on the right were an R move off and a couple other corners were off. 
Very happy because my accuracy used to be terrible. Going to practice accuracy until I get an official mean, hopefully by the end of the year, then start pushing memo.


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Oct 6, 2017)

4BLD 1:55.10[42.91]
22/16/6, more targets than at my previous PB.
UNR I think and good execution. Reviewing wings 1 time is safe for me, so I will try to not review. That will give me sub-40 memo average, and improving my algs can give sub-2 global. Hopefully I will finish these tasks before the comp at the end of this month.


Spoiler: Scramble & Reconstruction



Fw2 L' F2 Uw2 U' L2 R' Uw D B U2 Rw B U' L R2 B' D L' B2 Fw2 L' R2 D' R D' U' Uw2 L2 Fw' U Rw Uw' Rw' Uw L D' Rw' U2 R

[U', L D2 L']
F [U R U', L']
[U2, R' D' R]26

Rw' U' [l, U' r U]
L [r U r', u'] //maybe U [Uw' l' Uw, r] is better
[r' u r, U]
R' [r' U r, d]
Dw' x [d2, r U' r'] //lol y U [U l' U', r2]
r [r U2 r', d']
[r U2 r', d2]
U y' x [U' l U, r]
76
D' [R', D' r' D] //x' [r U2 r', D']
y' [r U r', D']
z R [U' r' U, R]
x y' [U' l' U, L2]
4Lw U' L' U' r U L U' Lw'
z2 Rw U2 l' U2 Rw' U2 Rw U2 l U2 Rw' U2 z2
x' L2 [U r2 U', L]
[f', R' F R] // f slice lol, I will drill it
[d', R' U' R]
Lw U' [R, U' l2 U]
y x [U L U', r]


----------



## sigalig (Oct 7, 2017)

I "finished" the first draft of my 3style edges list about a month ago, but I knew there were some really terrible comms in there so I never posted it or anything.
Revised it a good bit recently, I think probably something like 70-80% of these could be considered "good" by actually fast people, and the rest aren't terrible either. So I'll share my accomplishment 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...6eH6oKDVmnEnKlhe_O86UD_gE/edit#gid=1376710012


----------



## rezaqorbani (Oct 7, 2017)

sigalig said:


> I "finished" the first draft of my 3style edges list about a month ago, but I knew there were some really terrible comms in there so I never posted it or anything.
> Revised it a good bit recently, I think probably something like 70-80% of these could be considered "good" by actually fast people, and the rest aren't terrible either. So I'll share my accomplishment
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...6eH6oKDVmnEnKlhe_O86UD_gE/edit#gid=1376710012


BU-FU [F': [R U R', E']]
RD-BR [R' Fw' R; [S, R2]]
DL-RB [R S R', D']
RU-DL [l': [U', R' E R]]
FR-BR [F': [E, R U' R']]
UR-FL [D R': [E', R2]]


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Oct 7, 2017)

Megaminx BLD UWR, finally, after over two months
7:50.56 [3:55]


----------



## Hssandwich (Oct 7, 2017)

Although DNFing 5/5 of my attempts in the past couple of days, I seem to be speeding up at 5BLD a ton. Fastest DNFs include: 

10:03 by 4 t-centres and 3 x-centres
10:51 by 2 wings and 2 t-centres
13:22 by 2 x-centres (inversed comm) + 3 wings (did targets in wrong order)
16:17 by exec mistake (if you do a Dw, you're left with 2 t-centres and 8 corners ) I ended up a y2 away from my orientation.
17:11 that I can't remember

Memo usually took around 6-7 minutes, but it was ~5:10 for both of the 10s
Very, very happy with the speed improvement, should be able to do more than one solve at UK Champs now


----------



## porkynator (Oct 8, 2017)

17.35[6.47] D2 L2 D2 U2 L' B2 U2 R B2 R F' U F D' U R B2 D' B2 U' Rw

x'
[R D' R', U]
[R2: U' L' U, R']
[R' F: U' L U, R2]

[R U R' U: M, U2]
[L' U': M', U2]
[R', F' M F]
[U' M U, L]
[U2 R': U' M' U, R']

74 STM / 10.88 s = 6.8 TPS


----------



## newtonbase (Oct 8, 2017)

sigalig said:


> I "finished" the first draft of my 3style edges list about a month ago, but I knew there were some really terrible comms in there so I never posted it or anything.
> Revised it a good bit recently, I think probably something like 70-80% of these could be considered "good" by actually fast people, and the rest aren't terrible either. So I'll share my accomplishment
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...6eH6oKDVmnEnKlhe_O86UD_gE/edit#gid=1376710012


Somehow I didn't know about (M' U M U)2 but now I do. Thank you.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 9, 2017)

I smell improvement: PB single, good mo3 and avg5. Missed a 42.38 mo3 after the 32 by 2 twisted corners 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-9
solves/total: 16/26

single
best: 32.52
worst: 1:09.69

mean of 3
current: DNF (σ = 27.44)
best: 44.95 (σ = 5.63)

avg of 5
current: 58.93 (σ = 9.56)
best: 48.83 (σ = 1.19)

avg of 12
current: DNF (σ = 29.92)
best: DNF (σ = 29.92)

Average: DNF (σ = 26.41)
Mean: 50.36

Time List:
1. 38.47 D2 B' L2 B L2 B' R2 F' D2 B R2 U B' F' R U2 L' D' L D2 F 
2. 48.61 L' D2 F B' L D2 F' R' L2 U D2 F2 D' B2 R2 D' B2 U' F' 
3. 47.77 U B2 D2 F2 D' L2 U' L2 U' F2 U2 F L2 R' U' R2 B F U2 R2 U 
4. DNF(1:05.08)[bleh] D' L2 D' R2 U' B2 U R2 U F' U F' R' U B' R' D L F 
5. 50.11 L' B2 U2 B2 F2 U2 L U2 R' U2 F2 U F2 U2 B' U B2 L2 F' R' U 
6. 55.02 D2 R2 U2 B R2 B2 L2 B2 F' D F L2 D2 R' F L U B2 D2 
7. DNF(55.94)[3e] R' U' F' U' R2 D L' D' R' D2 B2 U2 L' D2 L2 F2 R' F2 U 
8. 54.19 D2 B2 R2 F' R2 U2 F D2 U2 R2 F' L' B' R' F D' B D U L' B' 
9. DNF(42.44)[3e] F' L2 B' L2 R2 U2 L2 F' D2 F2 U2 R' B2 F' R2 D U R B U L2 
10. DNF(59.81)[4c] L' F' U D2 L D L2 F R L2 F B2 L2 F' D2 R2 D2 B' R2 B 
11. 32.52 F R2 D2 B2 F2 R' B2 L D2 R' F2 L U' B L' D L2 U' B D 
12. DNF(45.77)[2c] U L2 F' R U D2 F2 B L B2 U L2 U R2 U' F2 D' B2 U' 
13. 48.80 D' L B2 D2 L2 D2 F2 L' F2 R' U2 L F U R2 B' R F2 U F D' 
14. 47.36 F' B L' F2 D2 R B' D L2 D2 R B2 L U2 L D2 L' F2 D 
15. 1:03.08 F2 U2 R L2 D F' B' R2 U' L' U' F2 D' F2 R2 D R2 U' L2 U2 F2 
16. DNF(43.16)[2e2c] U2 R2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D B2 D2 L' D2 U B F R' B F' D' B 
17. 49.43 U2 B R2 U D2 R' F2 L' U2 L2 F2 B2 U F2 U' L2 D R2 U F 
18. 51.30 B2 L' B2 L B2 D2 R' F2 L U F R B' R' B U L D' L 
19. DNF(47.05)[5e] L2 F' U2 B R2 B2 F' R2 F D' F2 L R U B2 R' U2 R' F 
20. DNF(1:01.63)[3e] F L2 F U2 B2 L2 R2 F' D2 R2 D2 L B R D' U R' B2 F U' F' 
21. DNF(1:03.94)[bleh] L D2 L F B L B U L D' R F2 R' B2 R B2 R B2 L' F2 L 
22. 55.68 D2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 D' U' L2 U' B2 F' U2 B2 R B D L' F2 U B2 
23. 1:09.69 R U2 F U' B' L' U R2 U' D2 L2 F2 B2 D2 R' D2 R' F2 L2 F2 
24. DNF(43.11)[3e] B2 U' R2 D' R2 U' B2 F2 D R' B' L U R D R2 B R D2 
25. 51.41 R2 F2 U2 B' R2 B2 U2 F' D2 F' R2 U B' L' B2 R' F L D L' R 
26. 42.31 D2 B2 U2 F2 U2 F' D2 F D2 L2 R' D2 F' R2 B L2 F' D' L' F'


----------



## Cale S (Oct 10, 2017)

4BLD 2:27 pb mo3 and 2:35 pb avg5 

2:44.84, 2:03.21, 2:33.89, 3:05.64, 2:28.13 

the 2:33 had 40+ center memo 
2:03 is 2nd or 3rd best with 41 memo which I think is pb


----------



## Blindsighted (Oct 10, 2017)

32.66 [12] D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 F' L2 R2 B2 L D2 L D F2 D' F2 R' F' Rw
Pretty nice solve with good memo. 
Low 30s are getting easier. 
Trying to push memo helps a lot.


----------



## G2013 (Oct 10, 2017)

2:23.178[1:07] 4BLD DNF by 5 wings... forgot to memo a cycle :c

L2 R2 Uw U2 R Uw F2 Rw' L' F Uw' Rw R' U Fw' B L U D2 F Uw R2 Fw2 Uw U2 B' Uw F' Fw2 Rw' R2 U2 B F R2 Rw2 D' Uw2 Fw F'
(memoed from z y and yellow on U blue on F)


----------



## sigalig (Oct 11, 2017)

G2013 said:


> 2:23.178[1:07] 4BLD DNF by 5 wings... forgot to memo a cycle :c
> 
> L2 R2 Uw U2 R Uw F2 Rw' L' F Uw' Rw R' U Fw' B L U D2 F Uw R2 Fw2 Uw U2 B' Uw F' Fw2 Rw' R2 U2 B F R2 Rw2 D' Uw2 Fw F'
> (memoed from z y and yellow on U blue on F)



I think this may have been meant for the blindfold failures thread


----------



## Underwatercuber (Oct 11, 2017)

I worked on my comms list a ton and am now over 1/3 of the way done with writing out all of my corners  after my PBQ comp this weekened I plan on beginning to learn and implement lots of them in solves


----------



## rezaqorbani (Oct 11, 2017)

mean of 3
best: 51.32

avg of 5
best: 1:03.44 


Time List:
1. DNF(1:12.57) R2 L U R F B R' D2 B2 L U R2 D2 F' R2 L2 B D2 R2 F' Fw Uw'
2. 42.38 B D2 B' D2 F U2 F L2 F2 R2 B' L B2 L2 R' F' D L' D' F Fw Uw'
3. 1:04.16 R2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 U' B2 D R2 F2 R' D R' F' L D R F2 L2 B Fw' Uw
4. 47.43 D B2 L2 U F2 R2 D2 U L2 D2 R2 F R' U' L U B' U2 F2 U Rw2
5. 1:18.73 D B2 R2 D2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 R U2 F2 D' B2 R' B D2 B2 U L Fw Uw2


----------



## Underwatercuber (Oct 12, 2017)

Finally finished up my list of corner comms 

They are pretty bad for the most part but if you're interested then you can check them out here

Now I just need to learn them all and get used to them


----------



## h2f (Oct 12, 2017)

I've missed sub-1 ao5 by DNF in last solve but anyway PB by 3 seconds: 
avg of 5: 1:02.50
Time List:
(53.50), 1:03.25, 57.46, 1:06.79, (DNF(56.87))


----------



## sigalig (Oct 12, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> Finally finished up my list of corner comms
> 
> They are pretty bad for the most part but if you're interested then you can check them out here
> 
> Now I just need to learn them all and get used to them



If you want I can make comments on some on your comms, just to help you get rid of some of the pretty bad ones  youll just need to make comments allowed


----------



## Underwatercuber (Oct 12, 2017)

sigalig said:


> If you want I can make comments on some on your comms, just to help you get rid of some of the pretty bad ones  youll just need to make comments allowed


I think I fixed that but no promises  I will fix it when I get computer access for sure


----------



## mark49152 (Oct 12, 2017)

@sigalig, do you have a comms list of your own? I'd love to see them.


----------



## Blindsighted (Oct 12, 2017)

Full UBL corners 3style
Full DF edges 3style
It's in his signature.


----------



## newtonbase (Oct 13, 2017)

mark49152 said:


> @sigalig, do you have a comms list of your own? I'd love to see them.





sigalig said:


> I "finished" the first draft of my 3style edges list about a month ago, but I knew there were some really terrible comms in there so I never posted it or anything.
> Revised it a good bit recently, I think probably something like 70-80% of these could be considered "good" by actually fast people, and the rest aren't terrible either. So I'll share my accomplishment
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...6eH6oKDVmnEnKlhe_O86UD_gE/edit#gid=1376710012





newtonbase said:


> Somehow I didn't know about (M' U M U)2 but now I do. Thank you.


I love this comm.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Oct 13, 2017)

First sub 1 minute solve 3bld  59.00 the following solve was 58.59


----------



## porkynator (Oct 13, 2017)

My cube desperately needs some lube and the Maru I bought online isn't here yet. So I decided to focus on memo for a while, doing one of those crazy-fast-memo sessions.

26/50 solves (>50% accuracy is good for this thing).
7.86 average memo.
With random orientation and box.

Not bad!


----------



## sigalig (Oct 13, 2017)

Probably my best 3bld solve ever in terms of memo speed/tps/thinkahead: 23.88 on 10/8  (for reference, global is like 31-32)

23.88[10.08] B2 L' R2 U2 R F2 R F2 R2 U2 B2 U' L2 B' R' D L2 B2 D' R' Rw' Uw2

(Scrambled in my orientation)

x' y2

[L : [S', R F' R']]
[F' : [R U' R', E]]
[M2, U' L U]
M U M' U2 M' U' M U2
[R S' R', F']

[R : [R D R', U]]
[R' D' R : [R U2 R', D]]
[U' : [U', R' D' R]]
[R U' D' : [R' D R, U']]

88 moves, 6.38 tps


----------



## Meneghetti (Oct 14, 2017)

26.29 avg12 with stackmat+box 
Video:


Spoiler











And a sub-20 single! First one on cam:


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 15, 2017)

avg of 5: 2:15.64

Time List:
1. (2:12.48) L D' Fw2 Uw Rw F' D' L2 Uw L' R Rw2 U2 D' Rw Uw' D Rw2 L' B2 D' R2 F2 Rw2 R2 Fw' Uw' B' Rw U' D' B' Uw2 Rw' F U2 F Fw2 R2 F' 
2. 2:16.85 U' L' Rw2 B2 F' R' Uw2 L2 B' Rw' D B D Fw' R B2 U' Fw Uw2 Rw' L' Uw' Rw2 L' F D2 F Rw Uw' L2 B' Fw D' Rw Uw' Fw2 R Rw2 Fw2 F' 
3. 2:13.39 Fw2 F' U' D' R2 Uw2 D B2 Fw Rw2 U Uw2 Rw2 U' D2 Fw' B2 L R' F' R B' Fw F' Uw' B' U D' Rw' B L2 R' Rw U' D' R2 B U2 F D 
4. (DNF(1:36.75)) L' F2 D2 F2 Fw2 R2 B Uw Fw' L Rw F2 Uw' L' Uw' Fw2 F2 D2 U Uw' Fw B2 U B2 F' D2 U Fw2 Uw Fw U2 Rw' U D Uw L Uw2 F' Uw B' 
5. 2:16.67 L D' Uw2 F' Uw' Rw2 F' Fw2 L' U L Fw' F2 Rw D2 U2 F D2 R F R D Rw Uw Fw2 D2 R2 U2 Fw2 D2 Uw L F U' F2 L2 U2 D2 F2 Fw2

Super consistent lol. PB by 15 seconds.
The DNF was forgotten memo.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Oct 15, 2017)

Official 53.48 3bld single and official 11:11.00 4bld single


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 15, 2017)

9:48.14 official 4bld single

Sub stackmat 

Already had a 10:44 comp PB solve so I yolo'd the last one and didnt review at all and got overall #2 PB 

Also podiuming with faz is fun

Now if only i can succeed in 5bld officially...


----------



## h2f (Oct 15, 2017)

Sub 1 is closer and closer. Avg of 5: 1:00.78

Time List:
58.94, (1:18.71), 58.70, (58.49), 1:04.70


----------



## sigalig (Oct 16, 2017)

I have bittersweet feelings about my performance at PBQ Reno 2017, but overall I'd say I'm happy with how it went.

2:56.41 4bld, a good bit below global so that's cool. Now 19th in the world for 4bld!


Spoiler: video











28.62 3bld single, also a bit below global. I was really hoping for sub-30 and got it, very happy with that 


Spoiler: video











36.67 3bld mean. Not a great mean for me but comp PB is nice. I blame the slowness on getting a 14/7'' for the second scramble lol. Oh and second place just behind the WR holder is cool 


Spoiler: video











Finally, 28/34 multibld in 55:55. At last, multibld is deservedly my best world rank (18WR). Even though this is actually a pretty bad score for me I'd like to think it signifies some progress with the comp accuracy/nerves issue, so hopefully a NAR or better is coming soon.


Spoiler: video











RIP 5bld, had the potential to be my best world rank event. DNFed a 6:47 on the first attempt by 2 x, 2+, and corner parity lol. I'll just have to get sub-6 next time


----------



## G2013 (Oct 16, 2017)

sigalig said:


> I think this may have been meant for the blindfold failures thread



No way, a 2:23 is a super accomplishment for me, even if it was a DNF


----------



## Underwatercuber (Oct 17, 2017)

sigalig said:


> I have bittersweet feelings about my performance at PBQ Reno 2017, but overall I'd say I'm happy with how it went.
> 
> 2:56.41 4bld, a good bit below global so that's cool. Now 19th in the world for 4bld!
> 
> ...


Good job/Better luck next time?


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 17, 2017)

8:32.51 4BLD!

17 centers, 24 wings and 7 corners

memo without reviewing is fun.


----------



## sigalig (Oct 17, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> 8:32.51 4BLD!
> 
> 17 centers, 24 wings and 7 corners
> 
> memo without reviewing is fun.



No review 
I still review corners and wings and my exec is around 1:30-1:45. I can't imagine no review in an 8:30 solve, what are your splits like?


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 17, 2017)

sigalig said:


> No review
> I still review corners and wings and my exec is around 1:30-1:45. I can't imagine no review in an 8:30 solve, what are your splits like?


Err what I meant was I didn't review the whole cube at the end of the memo. The only time I 'review' my memo is when I'm counting targets after I'm done with each part. Does that count as reviewing? :/

My memo is probably 6-7 minutes? I'm not sure really.


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 17, 2017)

1. 7:40.49 D B2 R' F2 B2 u2 F' R' r U' B' r2 f2 D r' R' u2 F f' R f' r D2 U B' f u' D U2 f' D B2 L' R2 f' r u' U' F R'

omg what PB by 50s

scramble was easy tho

EDIT: on cam lol
1. 7:46.06 L f L2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 u2 F2 r' D2 f2 R' D' u2 B2 R' f' u' L R u L f F L' R2 B U2 r' f' r2 f D2 L2 R' u B2 L

EDIT2: and here it is


----------



## rezaqorbani (Oct 17, 2017)

finally ao12

avg of 12: 59.70

Time List:
1. 57.38 B2 D R2 U B2 D' F2 L2 U2 L U' B R' F2 D' L D' F Rw Uw2 
2. (DNF(1:21.40)) L U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D B2 D B2 D B2 R' D L2 F2 R' B D L' D2 Fw' 
3. 1:02.37 R' L2 B' L2 B' F' R2 U2 F' D2 U2 F D' L' B R2 D' B D2 F R' Rw2 Uw' 
4. 57.25 B2 F2 L2 F2 R F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F' U' F2 L D' R' D' F U R2 Fw Uw 
5. 1:08.50 B2 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 D F2 L2 U' L' F D2 B U' L2 F2 D U2 L2 Rw' Uw' 
6. 1:01.80 L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 F' L2 F L2 F2 U' B R D F2 D2 B2 U' R U2 Fw' Uw2 
7. 1:04.27 L D2 R' F L F' L' B2 D' B F2 L' U2 R' D2 B2 R F2 R2 F2 D2 Uw' 
8. 59.35 L2 D2 B2 U B2 D F2 D' R2 B2 R D L' F' R2 B' D U R' B Fw' Uw' 
9. 48.88 R' F2 R' D2 U2 B2 L' B2 L R2 F2 B U F' L' D R' B2 U2 L2 F2 Fw' Uw' 
10. 58.80 B2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 D' R2 U F2 R D2 B2 L B' D' U' R' B2 U' Uw 
11. 58.39 U L2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 D F2 L D R' D R2 U2 L2 U' L Rw' Uw' 
12. (45.87) F R F' B2 R' U D2 F2 D' L' F2 R' U2 F2 U2 B2 R' U2 R F2 Uw


----------



## sigalig (Oct 19, 2017)

Just gave 42 multibld another shot: 38/42 in 1:12:08.94[46:51.71]. First attempt was the same score but around 1:18:00 instead. Big time improvement but considering that that first attempt was 3 months ago I would expect much better to be honest.
With the same time/cube in my pb (34/37 in 58:46) I should be able to do 42 in around 1:06:00-1:07:00, so hopefully it's more like that next time


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 19, 2017)

PB single
1:41.63 L' F Rw' Uw U Rw Fw U B L' F2 L2 Uw L' U Uw R' Fw Rw2 R' U2 Fw B2 L' Rw2 B D' B Fw' D2 U' R2 U R2 U' F' D2 B' Uw' R

DNF'd either side of it.


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Oct 19, 2017)

4BLD One-Handed in 4:41.90, UWR


----------



## Cale S (Oct 20, 2017)

missed a 2:25 avg5 by two corners because I don't know an alg for UBL UFL BRU 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-19
avg of 5: 2:40.22

Time List:
1. (3:57.56) Rw2 D U2 Fw2 F2 Rw' F' Uw' U2 Rw D' B2 U Rw' F' U B' Rw B2 D2 F Uw' Fw L2 Rw' D' U L2 Fw Rw' L' R' Uw L' Fw B' Uw2 Rw2 F2 Fw2 
2. (2:14.77) U' L' D F' B' Fw2 D2 Uw B2 Fw' R2 L2 F' U2 B2 Fw D L2 Uw2 Rw L' R Fw' R2 Fw2 L Rw' R' D' Uw' Fw Rw L2 Uw' R Uw2 U Rw' R D 
3. 3:03.83 D2 U Fw2 U D L' Rw' Fw Rw2 Uw Rw' F' U2 Uw Rw U Fw2 B L2 F B R' Uw2 F' Rw2 B' L2 B' D2 Fw' B' U F R Fw U Fw' Uw' L' F 
4. 2:17.52 3Fw2 3Uw2 3Lw' Bw' 3Uw2 3Dw' Dw' F2 Bw 3Uw' U 3Fw2 3Uw 3Lw2 Uw2 Dw U Bw2 L' D2 Fw Dw B' F2 3Bw' Dw' F 3Dw U L' 3Rw2 3Dw2 D2 B2 D2 3Dw2 U 3Uw2 Lw' R' 3Fw2 Fw2 3Rw F2 Uw2 F' 3Uw D Bw 3Fw2 L Fw' Rw2 D2 3Rw' U 3Rw' L' Fw' F' L B' 3Fw 3Rw U2 Bw' 3Lw2 F2 3Uw L2 D' Uw' Dw 3Dw' Bw' D' Lw2 3Bw' Rw' 3Dw2 R2 3Bw' Lw2 Rw2 D Dw L Fw' R L2 Bw' L' 3Fw2 U' L' Rw U2 F' D' U 
5. 2:39.32 U Uw D' L' Fw L' D2 U2 L' Uw2 B Uw Fw B R B' F2 L' Rw R2 U Rw' L2 D2 Rw' L2 B' U F' R2 L2 F' Rw U' D L2 B' Uw F2 Uw


----------



## Underwatercuber (Oct 20, 2017)

Cale S said:


> missed a 2:25 avg5 by two corners because I don't know an alg for UBL UFL BRU
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-19
> avg of 5: 2:40.22
> ...



[l U : [R' D R , U2]]


----------



## Cale S (Oct 20, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> [l U : [R' D R , U2]]



I've decided to go with U2 R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2 U2


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Oct 20, 2017)

Gregory Alekseev said:


> 4BLD One-Handed in 4:41.90, UWR



Nice job! I knew my UWR wouldn’t last long


----------



## newtonbase (Oct 20, 2017)

Cale S said:


> I've decided to go with U2 R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2 U2


I like [R', Rw':[L' D2 L, U]]


----------



## Riddler97 (Oct 21, 2017)

4BLD PB - 4:15.67

Started practicing again since UKC is in a week. Memo was around 1:44 i think.

It was a nice scramble.
R2 F D' Fw2 R F Rw' B Rw R2 B R L2 Rw' F L' Uw2 R L U2 L2 Rw B2 Fw2 D' U R2 Fw2 F' L2 R' D2 B' Fw2 R' Rw2 D2 F' B' Uw


----------



## G2013 (Oct 22, 2017)

7.10 PB memo on 3bld yay
execution was 18 or something (decent for me but still so slow!)


----------



## porkynator (Oct 22, 2017)

Another official 21 today!
http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=2549&cat=16&rnd=1

EDIT: here is a video. There is also another good one, but I don't have it yer. Maybe I'll make a thread with both.


----------



## sigalig (Oct 23, 2017)

5/5 multibld in 4:10.58 

2:19.61 memo, 1:50.96 exec. Really proud of 22.19 exec per cube. Basically required me to have zero pauses whatsoever lol



Spoiler: video


----------



## ican97 (Oct 23, 2017)

Just broke 2 NRs last weekend 

MBLD 20/21 in 48:02. A cube DNF by 3 edges. Previous NR was former WR lol. Will try >25 cubes on my next comp.


Spoiler: Video











4BLD in 3:38.49


Spoiler: Video


----------



## Ksh13 (Oct 23, 2017)

Going to start practicing BLD again, and I'm off to a good start. 10:16.53 [7:42.31] 4BLD single which also gave me a 10:55.00 PB Mo3!

Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-23
mean of 3: 10:55.00

Time List:
1. 10:52.48 U' D2 L R Rw' Uw D' R2 U' Uw2 F2 B' Fw L Uw' D L' R F2 Rw2 Uw U2 Fw' L2 Fw2 Rw2 D' Fw2 R Uw' U' B D B Rw2 B' F U' Fw2 B2 
2. 11:36.00 L U' L' F U R2 Rw' F2 B Fw2 U2 B R2 D' Rw2 L' U L U2 Fw' Rw Uw U2 F' Fw2 D' Uw B Fw2 R' Rw2 L' B' F2 U Fw L' D L' R2 
3. 10:16.53 R' Rw' D' L Fw2 D' Fw2 Rw2 U F2 U Fw2 Uw' L' B L D2 Fw' B Rw2 D2 U' Uw Fw L' B' D' L2 Rw2 D2 Uw' F2 B2 L' Uw2 U2 D2 L' D2 U2


----------



## G2013 (Oct 24, 2017)

2/2 MBLD in 1:12 lol


----------



## Daniel Lin (Oct 24, 2017)

this is my 4th day in a row getting a 16. wtf

16.16 B2 F' L2 U2 F' U2 R2 D2 B U2 F' R U' F' R' F2 L' D L' D U' Rw' Uw'


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 24, 2017)

pb single

Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-24
single: 32.44

Time List:
1. 32.44 F' U' B2 D' R2 D2 F2 U F2 L2 D' U' R' B L' D2 F2 D' B2 L R'

12.18 memo on 12/6


----------



## porkynator (Oct 24, 2017)

Lol stupid scramble
17.85 L' D F2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 U L2 F2 U R' U R2 D' L D F D' F2 Rw2 Uw2


----------



## Daniel Lin (Oct 25, 2017)

3rd 3bld solve of the day, 5th day in a row getting a 16. this is just crazy lmao

16.26 R' U2 B2 U2 R U2 L' B2 R' F2 L B D' F2 U' L2 F' U L2 U R2 Rw


----------



## Meneghetti (Oct 25, 2017)

Probably one of my top3 singles. It's an 8'/6

19.26 F2 R2 U2 R2 B L2 D2 B L2 D2 F2 R U F R2 F D2 L F' U F


----------



## Underwatercuber (Oct 25, 2017)

porkynator said:


> Lol stupid scramble
> 17.85 L' D F2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 U L2 F2 U R' U R2 D' L D F D' F2 Rw2 Uw2


lol I got a 40 flat on it. That's a awesome scramble.


----------



## sigalig (Oct 25, 2017)

3rd time trying 42 cube multibld, 3rd time getting 38/42 lol. But this time I did it in 1:05:04.75[41:55.34], over 7 minutes faster than the last 42 cube attempt 

Really happy I broke the sub-1:00 memo per cube barrier (for large attempts), especially considering that I think my memo per cube PB before this was 1:04 ish. I think I should be able to push to sub-hour within a month or two 

Another thing that I'm kinda happy about: no DNFs from memo errors. The 4 DNFs were
- did a comm backwards by accident
- forgot to undo a single setup move in a comm
- did this again ^^^ for another comm lol
- traced a final 2 edge swap as DF-UF-UR-RU instead of DF-UF-RU-FU. Such a dumb mistake -_-


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 25, 2017)

pb [13.34], nearing sub30

31.41 D2 R2 D F2 D2 R2 D R2 D L2 U R' U' F U2 L2 B2 L2 R' B' D' 

also got this directly the solve before:
DNF(25.90) L D B U2 L' F2 L' D2 B' R2 D' F2 D' L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 L2 

10.5 memo


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 25, 2017)

pb mo3/avg5

Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-25
avg of 5: 43.65

Time List:
1. 40.79 B D F2 R2 D U L2 D F2 U B2 U F' U B' L F' L U' R B' 
2. 50.22 U' B2 U2 F L2 R2 B U2 L2 U2 L2 B' R' B' D' L' B F D B' 
3. 39.93 U2 L' F' U2 F R F U B L2 U2 B2 D2 L' B2 R2 D2 
4. (DNF(46.49)) D B' D2 F R2 F D2 F L2 R2 F' R' F2 R F R D R B' 
5. (39.88) B D2 F' R2 B' D2 U2 B2 D2 F' L' D2 B R' U' F L2 F D' U2


----------



## kake123 (Oct 26, 2017)

Some meh 3BLD PBs:


Spoiler: 41.251s single



3x3-BLD

Number of Solves: 1
Mean: *41.251*

1. (41.251)
23/10/2017 12:13:16
F2 L2 B2 U' F2 L2 U' F2 L2 R2 U2 R B L2 R2 B L U B' F U Rw Uw'





Spoiler: 49.953s mo3



3x3-BLD

Number of Solves: 3
Mean: *49.953*
Best: 44.375
Worst: 53.266
Average: 52.219

1. 52.219
23/10/2017 12:41:36
R U2 L' D2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U2 L' B2 D B' D' L2 B' D' B R2 D2 B' Rw Uw2

2. (44.375)
23/10/2017 12:43:25
F U2 B L2 U2 B' F' R2 D2 U' L U B2 D' B' R' U2 B' L2 D Rw Uw

3. (53.266)
23/10/2017 12:45:01
U2 L2 D2 R F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D2 B' F2 L' B U' R2 B D B2 F' Rw2 Uw





Spoiler: 57.277s avg12



3x3-BLD

Number of Solves: 12
Mean: DNF
Best: 45.419
Worst: DNF
Average: *57.277*
Current Ao12: *57.277*
Best Ao12: *57.277*
Current Ao5: 55.673
Best Ao5: 55.224

1. 49.362
26/10/2017 19:58:16
L2 B2 U2 L' U2 R2 B2 D2 R F D' U B2 L' D2 U' R D F R' Uw

2. 1:02.640
26/10/2017 19:59:45
U B2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 D' L2 R' B' D L' D' R D2 R' U L2 B2 Rw' Uw

3. 59.062
26/10/2017 20:01:55
L' F2 R U2 F2 L D2 L' B2 F' R' D B2 D B2 U F' L2 R2 F' Rw2 Uw2

4. 55.878
26/10/2017 20:03:41
U2 B2 F2 R2 F2 D2 R' D2 F2 U2 B' U L B D' R' B' D2 F L' Fw' Uw2

5. 54.345
26/10/2017 20:05:24
U B2 R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 U B2 U L B2 R2 D L' D' B F' L F Rw Uw2

6. 1:06.335
26/10/2017 20:07:07
B2 L2 F2 D' L2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 F2 L' B' U' R F2 U' B R2 F D Fw Uw2

7. 58.133
26/10/2017 20:09:09
F2 R2 D B2 R2 D R2 D2 R2 D2 R' B' U B2 F' R D U2 F L2 U2 Rw' Uw2

8. (45.419)
26/10/2017 20:11:39
R2 U B2 D' L2 D' R2 U2 R2 B L2 B U R B' F2 L2 D F' D' Fw

9. 54.265
26/10/2017 20:13:29
B' R2 F' L2 B2 R2 F' U2 B2 L' R' B U' R2 D' R D B2 R2 D2 Fw'

10. (DNF (1:09.236))
26/10/2017 20:15:45
L2 D2 F2 D R2 F2 D' U' F R' F U B D' L' D B2 R2 U' Rw2 Uw

11. 53.275
26/10/2017 20:18:45
R2 U2 L2 U2 F' R2 F' R' B U2 L2 R F D U2 B' U2 R Uw

12. 59.480
26/10/2017 20:20:38
L2 D' R2 F2 U B2 L2 R2 D2 U2 L' B' R2 B2 R' B2 D F' R U' B Rw Uw'


----------



## newtonbase (Oct 26, 2017)

porkynator said:


> Lol stupid scramble
> 17.85 L' D F2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 U L2 F2 U R' U R2 D' L D F D' F2 Rw2 Uw2


Got a 1:10.50 PB but won't be counting it. Nice not to mess up an easy scramble for once especially as I was in a kebab shop and my food arrived halfway through execution.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Oct 27, 2017)

low 24 mean!!111111

4. 20.16 D2 B2 L2 U B2 U R2 U' B2 F2 R2 F U L D' R2 U' L R U B2 Fw' Uw2 
5. 16.48 U2 L2 R2 B2 D F2 D B2 L2 U' L2 B F' L U' F' R' U L2 R' F' Uw2 
6. 42.10 R2 U2 B2 U' B2 U' B2 D2 R2 B2 R U R D R' F' L' U2 L' D2 Rw2 Uw'


----------



## porkynator (Oct 27, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> low 24 mean!!111111
> 
> 4. 20.16 D2 B2 L2 U B2 U R2 U' B2 F2 R2 F U L D' R2 U' L R U B2 Fw' Uw2
> 5. 16.48 U2 L2 R2 B2 D F2 D B2 L2 U' L2 B F' L U' F' R' U L2 R' F' Uw2
> 6. 42.10 R2 U2 B2 U' B2 U' B2 D2 R2 B2 R U R D R' F' L' U2 L' D2 Rw2 Uw'



So it's 6 days in a row getting a 16, right?

EDIT: also, it's not low 24. My Math here says 26.24


----------



## Iggy (Oct 27, 2017)

2:39.30 surprise 4BLD NR. Really should've been sub 2:30, but I got shaky during execution. Oh well, still very nice for not having practiced in a while


----------



## Daniel Lin (Oct 27, 2017)

porkynator said:


> So it's 6 days in a row getting a 16, right?
> 
> EDIT: also, it's not low 24. My Math here says 26.24


yeah

oops, I must've read the average of 5 instead


----------



## porkynator (Oct 28, 2017)

PB Mo3 (21.44) and Avg5

avg of 5: 22.24

1. 23.96 B R2 F' D2 B' R2 B U2 R2 B2 D' L' F' L2 B U L R2 F' Fw' Uw2
2. (18.54) U2 R D2 R' D2 R' B2 F2 R2 B2 D2 B F' L' B F' U B' R B' Rw2
3. 21.82 B' F2 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 L' D2 U2 F U B' L' D U2 Rw Uw
4. (DNF(22.28)) U' R U2 R B' D' L D F L B2 U2 L D2 R L2 B2 U2 Fw' Uw2
5. 20.94 L2 D2 R2 U' L2 D' B2 U' L2 U2 R2 L' U' F' R' U2 F2 R2 B' F2 L' Fw


----------



## Daniel Lin (Oct 28, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-28
mean of 3: 18.72

Time List:
1. 20.62 B U' L2 U' B2 L2 D R2 U F2 U' L F' L2 B2 D' U F L F2 Fw Uw2 
2. 18.30+ L2 B2 D F2 L2 U L2 U B2 F2 D F' R D' L2 U2 F R D F D2 Rw 
3. 17.25 U R2 D2 B U2 B U2 B2 R2 F2 R U2 L' F' R F D' B D2 Rw2


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Oct 30, 2017)

Official 29.64 3BLD NR single, 24/30 56:39 MBLD, 6:33.97 5BLD.


Spoiler: 3BLD video













Spoiler: 5BLD video










About MBLD: That's a bad result, especially considering it was a safe attempt with accurate primary memo and reviewing 1-24 2 times. But I am extremely happy to see that my official accuracy improved a lot, it's a pb by 11 points . I am motivated to practice it much more seriously, and you may expect something good from me in the future.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 31, 2017)

oh boi i did it

Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-31
single: 29.11

Time List:
1. 29.11 L U2 B D2 L D' R F2 D L2 D2 R' B2 L' U2 F2 R' F2 L D2

11.26/17.85 splits

didn't know any corner comms in the solve wtf, so just op for corners. Why am I so lazy learning stuff?


----------



## G2013 (Oct 31, 2017)

3BLD PB single and first sub20 
19.821[7.163] U L2 D' L2 F2 D2 R2 U L2 R B2 D R' F D2 B L B' R' Rw Uw

z y' //Orientation YB
[L' U L U', M'] 10/10
[x': [U R U', M2]] //I know better algs but I was too nervous 8/18
[Uw: [R2: [R, U M' U']] 11/29
[x': [M, U' L2 U]] 8/37

[L' D2 L, U] 8/45
[R2: [U2, R' D' R]] 9/54
[U x: [R' U R, D2]] 10/64
U2 Jperm U 15/79

79 moves in 12.66 seconds = 6.24 TPS (woops Graham, not 7.3 as I had calculated wtf... makes a huge difference now XD)


----------



## Daniel Lin (Nov 1, 2017)

FINALLY
slow corner exec rip
also got a 15s 3bld today but it was a misscramble 

1:59.28 B2 L2 B' R' B2 F2 R' U D2 L2 R' U2 L U' B' F2 R B' Rw' D2 U R L2 Rw D Uw Fw Uw R' L D U Fw Uw' Rw R L2 B D2 Rw


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 1, 2017)

I am very, very close to a success. My most recent attempt was off by 3 edges.


----------



## zipper (Nov 1, 2017)

Set a goal on 7th october, to get first bld success on 1st november. Got it 30.october. Used OP method. Y-perm for corners and T-, Ja- and Jb-perm for edges. R-perm for parity. Still struggling with memo. Since i'm not native english speaker and in my language z, x, c, w, q, f are very rare, basically used only in very specific terms.. any advice for using different naming for pieces to avoid these letters?


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Nov 1, 2017)

zipper said:


> Set a goal on 7th october, to get first bld success on 1st november. Got it 30.october. Used OP method. Y-perm for corners and T-, Ja- and Jb-perm for edges. R-perm for parity. Still struggling with memo. Since i'm not native english speaker and in my language z, x, c, w, q, f are very rare, basically used only in very specific terms.. any advice for using different naming for pieces to avoid these letters?



Take time to figure a word/image to use for each, even if it isn’t directly related to those two letters. For example: I use potato for IO because they are grown in IdahO. Potato doesn’t have an i in it, but I know that it represents IO because of the practice I’ve done. You can also use different sounds instead of letters, like replacing X with sh/ch, or replacing Q with th.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 1, 2017)

decided to safety 12 solves and got pb yay

Generated By csTimer on 2017-11-1
avg of 12: 56.74

Time List:
1. 51.40 U L U' F U' R' L2 D2 F B2 R2 D R2 U B2 D F2 D2 R2 U2 F 
2. 55.34 R2 U2 R L' F2 U B2 R D' R2 U2 L2 U2 F' D2 B' L2 F' D2 F2 
3. (47.76) B2 U F D' F D2 R D' L' R2 U2 B2 D' R2 L2 D F2 D F2 U2 
4. 57.31 L B' L B' L U' R D L B' L2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 B2 
5. 1:02.11 F R2 B2 D2 R' U2 F2 L' U2 L' F2 L F' L F R' U' L D' U' 
6. 49.21 R B2 L2 D' R2 D' L2 F2 U2 F2 D L2 R' F' D B2 L2 U2 R F2 R2 
7. 53.78 F2 U' F U L' U' B' L' R2 F' R2 U2 F' R2 U' 
8. (DNF(54.19)) U R F2 L2 B2 U2 R B2 D2 R B D R' F2 L B R' F2 
9. 53.89 F B' L U2 D F R' D' L F2 U L2 U D2 R2 D L2 U' F2 
10. 1:04.35 L' U2 L' D2 L2 D2 B2 U2 L U F' L2 F' D2 F2 L B L2 U 
11. 57.55 L' B' U B2 R' U B2 D' R F L2 B2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 F2 U B2 
12. 1:02.48 L' D R U L' D' R U' F U' L2 F2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 U' B2


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Nov 2, 2017)

17 3BLD consecutive successes, mean of them is 28.03!!! First 10 solves mean was 26.42, but 11-17 are slow. Very happy with these solves, they include ao5 and ao12 PBs. YueXiao Pro is good for BLD.


Spoiler: Times



Generated By csTimer on 2017-11-2
solves/total: 17/17

single
best: 22.10
worst: 34.19

mean of 3
current: 30.12 (σ = 3.97)
best: 25.63 (σ = 0.70)

avg of 5
current: 29.78 (σ = 3.47)
best: 25.73 (σ = 0.62)

avg of 12
current: 28.84 (σ = 2.85)
best: 27.18 (σ = 2.09)

Average: 28.01 (σ = 2.66)
Mean: 28.03

Time List:
1. 26.82 B' R2 B2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 D2 F2 L D' L F2 D' B2 F D' L' Rw2 Uw2
2. 25.16 U L' F2 D R U F L2 B F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 R F2 R B2 F Rw2 Uw2
3. 25.29 R2 D B2 D' U B2 D2 F2 B' R' B2 U F' D B' L' U F2 Fw'
4. 26.44 R2 F' R D' B' U B' R2 D B' F2 U2 R L' U2 R D2 R2 D2 R2 Rw2 Uw
5. 28.11 U' B D' L U2 L B R U' R F2 U2 R2 U2 L U2 B2 L B2 D2 B' Rw' Uw'
6. 25.46 D2 U B2 L2 U R2 F2 U' L B2 R' U2 B2 R' F' U L2 Rw Uw
7. 29.36 F B R' B2 R2 B' L' U' D F2 B2 D2 F2 B2 L2 B2 L' B2 D2 U' Fw' Uw'
8. 25.57 F' R U2 L' F2 R B2 R' U2 B2 U2 R D L' F R2 D' L D' Fw Uw'
9. 29.89 F R2 U2 L2 B L2 U' R D B' R2 B2 U D2 B2 U' R2 D' Fw' Uw'
10. 22.10 F2 L' D2 L' B2 L B2 R' B2 U2 L' D' B' U L' D' B L' B' D' U Fw
11. 30.50 D2 B2 U L2 D R2 U F2 B D2 U L R U' B' U' B2 F' D' Rw'
12. 32.29 U2 B D2 R D2 F R2 L' U' F' B' R2 F' U2 F D2 F' R2 L2 B Fw' Uw
13. 25.98 R2 F' L2 F2 U2 B D2 L2 R2 F2 R U2 F' U' B2 U2 B' R D' U2 Rw Uw'
14. 33.19 D2 R2 B' D2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B R2 B U' B2 L' D B R D2 F' L' F2 Uw'
15. 29.91 L' F U2 F2 D' L' F' U B F2 R2 U' D' L2 F2 L2 D' B2 U B2 Fw' Uw2
16. 26.25 U2 L2 D' L2 R2 D' R2 F2 U2 R' U F R2 U2 L' B R2 F2 D Rw2
17. 34.19 U L2 B2 R' F D R2 U' F L2 D R2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U' R2 U2 R' Fw Uw'


I globally average 26-27 seconds with 8s memo.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 3, 2017)

Oh my gosh y'all I DID IT!!!!!!


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Nov 4, 2017)

5BLD PB 4:18.76[1:25]
1:25 memo is decent(my average is sub-1:35), but execution is complete trash: 22s pause and tons of lockups.


----------



## G2013 (Nov 6, 2017)

[PB] 3BLD mo3 24.45 

1. 24.325 R' U2 B2 U2 B2 R' U2 L R2 F2 R' U B F R' B U L U2 Rw' 
2. 23.560 F2 L' D' B2 U2 L' F' D B' U D L2 B2 L2 D L2 D B2 D2 F2 B' Uw' 
3. 25.489 R' U2 L' U2 B2 D2 R B2 F2 U2 F' U' R' B2 R B2 F2 R B Rw Uw'

also, my current mo100 session is at 50/80 27.999 right now


----------



## Daniel Lin (Nov 10, 2017)

yey

15.90 B F U2 B L2 R2 U2 L2 B2 F L F2 L R B U' B' L' B2 Fw'


----------



## Jacck (Nov 10, 2017)

Redi, steady, blind:
5:40.85 [2:15] on my first attempt with the Redi cube blind


Spoiler: video


----------



## h2f (Nov 13, 2017)

mo3: 52.80

Time List:
1. 1:02.55 [22.30] R2 D B2 D' L2 D R2 U2 L2 D' U' B U R' B L F D F2 R D' Fw Uw2 
2. 49.19 [14.66] B U2 B2 F2 D' B2 D' L2 U' R2 D F' L' F2 U2 F2 R' B' L D2 Uw 
3. 46.67 [14.01] R2 F' U2 B' R2 F2 D2 U2 F' U2 L B2 R U R2 F2 D' U2 F' Fw Uw'


----------



## G2013 (Nov 14, 2017)

YESS
mo3 22.96
1. 20.080 L2 U2 L2 F2 D L2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 L D U' F' R' B' R2 F2 U2 Rw 
2. 26.520 U2 L2 R2 B D2 B U2 L2 R2 U2 B R B2 R2 B' R2 U L D' B' F2 Rw' Uw2 
3. 22.290 F2 U2 F U2 B2 D R D R B L2 B' U2 D2 B' L2 B D2 L2 F Fw' Uw'

ao5 24.90
1. (20.860) B L2 U L2 D' U2 F2 L2 U2 L2 F' U2 B' L2 F' U2 L B F2 Fw Uw' 
2. (DNF(35.700)) R2 D2 B' D2 B2 F L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L D2 U' L2 B2 R B R F2 Fw Uw2 
3. 25.360 R' L2 F2 L2 F' D2 B' D2 F L2 D2 R U R' B' R U F L' F2 Rw2 Uw' 
4. 25.690 L2 D2 L2 B2 F2 D2 B' R2 B2 F' D B L U R' U' B2 U' L2 U' Fw Uw' 
5. 23.660 F' R2 B' D2 B2 F U2 B D2 U2 L2 R B' L F' D' L2 F' L' U' L2

holy moly what the heck when did I get sub30(29,28,27????) omfg lolwutututu


----------



## sigalig (Nov 15, 2017)

28.95 pb ao5 weeeeee



Spoiler: times, scrambles, reconstructions



1. 31.91 F' B' R F2 U R F B' L' U' B2 L2 B R2 L2 B U2 R2 F' U2 Rw' Uw
2. (26.01[10/7]) L U2 B2 D B2 U L2 U' B2 U' F L F L2 B D L B L2 Uw'
3. (DNF(31.31)) B D' B2 F2 D2 B2 U' F2 R2 D2 U' R2 F U2 F L B' D2 R D' Uw'
4. 27.12 U2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 U F2 U' B2 F2 L' B D2 U2 R D' F' U B2 L2 Rw2
5. 27.83 F' R2 B' R2 D2 B2 F U2 R2 D2 L2 U B R' U B' F2 D2 U B' Rw2 Uw'



Memo average: 11.18
Exec average: 17.03
TPS average: 5.28


----------



## sigalig (Nov 15, 2017)

Ooops double post, sorry not sorry 
27.35 mo3 and 28.24 ao5. 25.66 at the end had a 2 second pause also, could have had a counting 23 :/



Spoiler: times, scrambles, reconstructions



2-4 make the 27.35 mo3

1. (31.95) B D2 B U R' D' R D' L U2 D' R2 D' R2 F2 D L2 F2 L2 Uw2
2. (22.98) F' L2 U2 B' R2 U2 B' F2 D2 B2 U' R D2 B U2 B' D2 U L F Rw' Uw
3. 31.50 R2 U2 F2 L2 D' F2 D B2 D2 L2 F' R2 F' L' B D F R D2 U Rw2
4. 27.56 L U2 L2 B2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 D U R2 B' F2 D R' D' B L' D Fw' Uw2
5. 25.66 U2 L2 F2 U2 R D2 R B2 R F2 U R2 U' F' L2 D2 R' D2 B Rw Uw


----------



## sigalig (Nov 17, 2017)

30 consecutive 3bld successes while going for an ao50, didn't even get the ao50 lol

Edit: mean of these 30 solves was 35.27, average was 34.67



Spoiler: times and scrambles



193. 30.70 B D R L' U R' D2 L F' D B2 D2 F2 L B2 L' D2 L2 F2 L2 Rw2 Uw
194. 37.71 R U B' U2 L' U' L F' R F2 L F2 D2 R D2 R U Fw Uw'
195. 36.34 D' F2 R2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 D' L2 U F D' F R' U' B2 L2 D' B U
196. 31.36 L' D U L2 D' B2 L2 U' F2 L2 U2 F' L' D L2 U L' U Fw Uw
197. 30.86 D F2 D' R D' L D' R D L2 F' B' L2 F' U2 L2 D2 B2 D2 F' Rw Uw
198. 33.91 U' D2 F2 D2 U2 F L2 B R2 F2 U2 B2 R U B' F2 L' B' F2 U2 Rw2
199. 28.17 U D' L F' D2 L' F U2 F R' U' B2 U L2 U' L2 U D2 Rw' Uw
200. 34.39 F2 D' B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 L F R2 U' L' D2 F2 R' B U2 Uw2
201. 32.68 B2 R2 B' U2 B2 L2 R2 B L2 F2 L F2 R U B2 U F L2 U R Rw
202. 33.65 U L2 F L2 B' L2 R2 U2 R' U L' R D F R B' Fw Uw
203. 39.80+ B2 L2 F' L2 F' R2 B' L2 U2 L2 F R' B2 F2 D2 R' D U2 B' F2 R' Fw' Uw
204. 33.99 D B2 R' L2 U R2 L U B' U' F D2 F' L2 U2 L2 D2 F L2 F2 Uw
205. 31.90 U D2 L F2 R2 D' R D F2 B' R2 D2 R2 U F2 L2 D F2 U' L2 D
206. 29.67 B D2 R2 B U2 L2 F' D2 B U2 L F2 R2 F' U F L D2 Rw' Uw'
207. 27.48 F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R' B2 L2 D2 L' R' B D F2 R2 D2 U F L' D B' Rw' Uw
208. 33.07 F' R U2 L F D B' L' B L2 F2 U' L2 U F2 D2 L2 U' R2 F2 Rw Uw2
209. 37.05 L2 U B2 U R2 U B2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R B2 D' B' U' B2 D2 F R U' Rw' Uw'
210. 36.86 L' F U2 B F U2 L2 U2 B' U2 B U L' D B R2 U B' R B' Rw' Uw
211. 35.30 U2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 B' L2 D2 R2 U B F' U F2 R' D' F2 U' L' R Fw
212. 53.06 U' F' U D' L2 B L' U' D' F' R2 L2 B' D2 L2 B' R2 B' U2 B' Fw Uw2
213. 35.72 R B2 L' D2 U2 F2 R U2 L2 R2 B' L2 F' U' R' F' R' F2 D B2 Rw Uw
214. 34.60 L' F' R F2 L' U2 R U' F2 B2 U2 R B2 R2 D2 R' U2 R L Rw'
215. 36.24 U B2 D2 B2 L2 R2 U2 R2 D B2 F R' F D2 L U2 B L2 F2 Fw Uw
216. 37.69 U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' L2 F2 D' B2 U2 R B' R2 F D U B2 U2 R' U Fw Uw2
217. 34.42 F' L U R2 L' D' R2 U' B U' B2 L2 F2 L' F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 Fw
218. 47.90 R D2 F2 D R U' F B R' B F2 D2 L2 F2 R B2 L U2 L F2 Fw Uw2
219. 37.45 U2 F' L2 B' L2 B2 L2 R2 D R' F' R2 D F' L' F2 D' F2 Rw Uw2
220. 36.20 R2 D F U' R' L D2 F' L2 D R' B2 L F2 L D2 L' B2 D2 R' Rw' Uw'
221. 40.09 U2 F2 D2 L D2 B2 L' F2 R2 D2 B2 D' F' U L' B R U' F' R' Rw Uw
222. 29.76 B' D2 U2 R F2 D2 F2 L2 D2 R' B' F' L' F2 U R D' L' B2 Rw2



The solve that ended it was of course off by 2 flipped edges


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 17, 2017)

pb single from yesterday, really easy.

Generated By csTimer on 2017-11-17
single: 26.38

Time List:
1. 26.38 R2 B2 D F2 D U2 B2 L2 D' L2 U' L' F' U' B' F' D2 R D2

full corner comms on this one


----------



## G2013 (Nov 17, 2017)

Accomplishment: Getting sub23 solves every day of the week (probably)
I didn't keep track of that, but I got many many many 23s, 22s, 21s, and 20s this week. It's crazy!

Also I got my memo PB down to 6.29 on this:

1. 22.353 R L2 B' L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F L2 D2 B D L' F2 D B D2 B D' U' Rw (6'/10)
Not a super execution though, it had a little pause (less than 1 second)


----------



## sigalig (Nov 18, 2017)

In preparation for tomorrow's official mbld attempt:
34/36 mbld in 1:00:41.46[39:37.46]

Slow as fuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhh 
Would have been PB (and sub-NAR) if 42 seconds faster ugh. Execution was really slow for me, 35 ish seconds per cube. Normally I'm around 31. Would have easily been sub-hour if I had even 33 exec per cube.
DNFs: 
-Traced to the wrong corner piece during memo stage, caused me to be off by a 3 corner cycle
-Messed up the inverse setup of the UBL FDL BDL comm [D' R D' : [R' U R, D2]], did D' R D' R' U R D2 R' U' R D R' D (second to last D should be a D')


----------



## Underwatercuber (Nov 18, 2017)

sigalig said:


> In preparation for tomorrow's official mbld attempt:
> 34/36 mbld in 1:00:41.46[39:37.46]
> 
> Slow as fuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhh
> ...


Best of luck tomorrow. Hopefully you can get that NAR already


----------



## Isaac Lai (Nov 18, 2017)

28:08 first 4BLD success! Definitely beatable with a better cube and a better wing method (i.e. r2)


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 18, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-11-18
mean of 3: 40.07

Time List:
1. 40.37 R2 F2 L2 U F2 D' R2 B2 D' B2 U2 B F D' R2 F R' D B L2 D2 
2. 29.18 F2 D' F2 U' F2 D2 B2 U R2 B2 R D2 U2 F2 D B R B R' 
3. 50.65 U2 L2 F' D2 F' R2 B2 U2 L2 D2 F' D F' U R2 B' R' F U' F2

4:02.44 Fw' Rw U' L' R B2 Rw' B2 D' R Fw2 L U' R2 F2 D2 Uw' L' U2 F U' L' Rw' U2 R2 Fw' B' U Fw2 D U' B' U2 D Uw2 R F Fw2 L F

mo3 pb with 4th sub30 and 4bld pb by 32 seconds


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 18, 2017)

Jeff Park 17.35 3BLD WR single 


http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/2669/events/16/rounds/3/results


----------



## Blindsighted (Nov 19, 2017)

What?! WR Single and mean in the same comp and same round by different people?!
Edit:The podium was ALL SUB-20. Lowest sum of 3BLD Podium ever = 54.88
Edit2: Finals didn't have a WR mean, it was in the first round but still very impressive.


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 19, 2017)

Blindsighted said:


> What?! WR Single and average in the same comp and same round by different people?!
> Edit:The podium was ALL SUB-20. Lowest sum of 3BLD Podium ever = 54.88


WR mean was set in the first round. The best mean in that round was WR2. It's hard to keep when the quality is this good.


----------



## Blindsighted (Nov 19, 2017)

(Now back to another PB because it got me all excited)
Mo3: 34.561
Ave5: 34.731
32.329 4''/10
31.547 6/10'
39.809 5''/10 // pretty easy scramble just got nervous
DNF(52.637) lol
32.056 6/12
I will later update with reconstruction and scrambles bcs I have to enter them manually.
That counting 39 tho...


----------



## Underwatercuber (Nov 20, 2017)

48.80 pb single and 57.03 mean  only used 1 comm in each solve

Edit: rolled it into a 52.2 mean and 55.88 ao5


----------



## Daniel Lin (Nov 21, 2017)

it's raining sub20 means
i got like 4 today

also my first sub20 av5

Generated By csTimer on 2017-11-20
avg of 5: 19.40

Time List:
1. 19.95 R2 U2 B U2 R2 B' F' R2 D2 U2 R' U R2 D2 L' D U' B U' B2 
2. 19.21 B L2 B2 D2 B R2 D2 F' D2 F' L2 U' B' U2 B' R D2 B F' R2 
3. (18.91) L' F' B2 R' F2 L D' B R2 U' L F2 L' F2 B2 L2 F2 R' U2 L' U2 
4. (DNF(20.18)) F2 U2 R2 U F2 L2 F2 U L2 D' F L2 F2 U' B' R D2 F' L' U' 
5. 19.03 D2 F' U2 B D2 F2 R2 F' L2 F' D2 R' U R' B' R2 D' L' R' F


----------



## h2f (Nov 21, 2017)

44.76 [16.24] L R2 D2 L' B2 R2 U2 B2 R' F2 B L' R2 D' U' B D2 U B' F' Fw'



Spoiler



z' y2
[U' L' U, R]
D' [L, U R' U'] D
z' x' [R' D2 R, U2] x z
F2 [R U R' U' R U R' U', L'] F2

R' L U' [M', U2] U R L'
[M', F R' F']
[M2, B L' B']
z' [U' R U, M'] z
x R R' U2 R2 U R' U' R' U2 r U R U' r' R'
alg.cubing.net


----------



## G2013 (Nov 23, 2017)

4BLD

R Rw F' R' U' B R' Rw U L2 F' D Fw' R' Rw2 Uw' B F2 U' Rw2 B' R L Fw' U L' B Rw D' F Rw2 D L2 F U2 F2 D B' U R2
2:39.71[1:22]

YES, finally I get a success on an easy scramble XD

EDIT 21/DEC/2017 right from yt comments: Not even sub Graham anymore :'(


----------



## CarterK (Nov 23, 2017)

1:08.57 3BLD ao50! I had 3 DNF's going into the last solve and i got it, but the last target had a D2 setup that I didn't undo and the cube hit my computer on the way down causing it to be really close to a DNF. 5 more degrees meant DNF ao50.


----------



## Meneghetti (Nov 23, 2017)

nice mean 

mean of 3: 22.22
1. 22.37 R2 B2 L2 U L2 D' B2 U R2 F2 D' R' B L2 D' F' L2 B' D2 L2
2. 20.10 F2 R' D2 U2 R' U2 B2 R' D2 F2 R' U' B' U' L' U B F2 U' R'
3. 24.20 R2 B U2 B U2 L2 B' U2 F2 L2 F' D' L' U' B F' D' U R' U' F

avg of 5: 23.82


Spoiler



1. (33.57) F2 B' U' R2 F' U2 R' F L U2 B2 R2 U2 D2 F L2 D2 F D2 F'
2. 22.37 R2 B2 L2 U L2 D' B2 U R2 F2 D' R' B L2 D' F' L2 B' D2 L2
3. (20.10) F2 R' D2 U2 R' U2 B2 R' D2 F2 R' U' B' U' L' U B F2 U' R'
4. 24.20 R2 B U2 B U2 L2 B' U2 F2 L2 F' D' L' U' B F' D' U R' U' F
5. 24.89 R F2 B' D' L' B' D' R' F2 D2 F R2 D2 R2 D2 B R2 F'



random 19.67 single reconstruction:


Spoiler



19.67 L2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 B2 D B2 L2 D L F2 U' F' L F2 D' R' F'

[U, R D R'] // BO
[U' R; R D R', U2] // JF
[D R'; D2, R' U R] // HU
[R' D R; R D' R', U] // VB

[U' M2 U, R'] // BT
[L' U' L: U' M' U2 M U'] // CD
[x': U' L U, M] // XS
[F: U M2 U', L'] // JE


----------



## sigalig (Nov 25, 2017)

Definitely feels like an accomplishment: I made a UL +centers 3style list 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...fM_qTElmcJGO2eT4114bt4p7E/edit#gid=1198690783


----------



## Blindsighted (Nov 25, 2017)

I like this. (Arrow upward and downward)
I've gotten 5 sub 30s yesterday and today!?
What is happening? I'll get 20 DNFS in a row then BAM! Sub thirty
Two 26s which kind of feels like a fail cuz my PB is 26.1, they were 26.7 and 26.9
One had a twisted corner which took like 1 sec longer than it should have been.
One of these days I'll get a 4/8 with 5+ tps haha!


----------



## Underwatercuber (Nov 25, 2017)

Blindsighted said:


> I like this. (Arrow upward and downward)
> I've gotten 5 sub 30s yesterday and today!?
> What is happening? I'll get 20 DNFS in a row then BAM! Sub thirty
> Two 26s which kind of feels like a fail cuz my PB is 26.1, they were 26.7 and 26.9
> ...


relatable  some days I am getting sub 1s left and right then the next day I go 20 dnfs with 1:30 successes in between


----------



## Cale S (Nov 25, 2017)

2:33.33, 2:14.91, 2:17.02 = 2:21.75 4BLD mo3

42 memo on the 2:14

also finished going through my entire wings list and updated everything to something that isn't too terrible


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Nov 25, 2017)

Back from a year long break from cubing. Second day back, Ao5: 51.76, 50.76, 53.94, DNF(1:00.28), 54.51 
still shakin off that recall rust


----------



## Underwatercuber (Nov 28, 2017)

Finally starting to implement occasional corner comms into my solves. First time getting more than 2 solves in a row in with stackmat in a while  pretty close to PB ao5 too also got a 49.08 single

Generated By csTimer on 2017-11-27
avg of 5: 56.15

Time List:
1. (50.92) D' B2 D R2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 U R2 F L2 D' R' B' L D2 F2 L2 R2
2. (DNF(1:08.20)) L2 F R2 D2 B' D2 B2 U2 D' L' R2 D2 L' B' F' D2 B' R
3. 59.30 F' U R D L U L' D' F2 R2 F2 B2 U B2 D2 R2 F2 D F
4. 53.17 B2 D' U2 B2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 B2 U2 R D L D2 L' B' U2 R D2 L
5. 55.97 B' R2 U' L U R' L F' L B2 D B2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L'

Generated By csTimer on 2017-11-27
single: 49.08

Time List:
1. 49.08 R D L2 D L2 B2 F2 U' L2 F2 D2 F' R' U' F D2 U' F' U2 F'


----------



## Riddler97 (Nov 28, 2017)

Somehow just got a 46.74 3BLD mean... previous PB was 53.5

1. 47.53 U B2 U' F R' D B2 U' L F' R B2 R' L' D2 L' U2 D2 R F2 L' Rw' Uw'
2. 47.35 F2 R' U2 B2 F2 R D2 F2 U2 R' F' L2 B' D' B2 R2 F' U R B2 Rw Uw2
3. 45.34 L' D R' B' L2 B2 R' B' L2 U R2 F' D2 B' U2 F' B' U2 D2 Rw

Scrambles were 12/8, 10/6 (flip + twist), 10/8

EDIT: it also rolled to a 49.6 ao5


----------



## sigalig (Dec 1, 2017)

I'll call this an accomplishment 
Second 8bld attempt: DNF by 2 middle x centers, 4 outer left obliques, and forgot to do the last r' in the 5th to last outer wing commutator [U L U', r]


----------



## porkynator (Dec 1, 2017)

A good Mo3: 21.71

1. 21.03 F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 L' D2 L' B' U' L D' F' L2 R Uw'
2. 19.30 L2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 U2 F2 U' L' F' D2 F2 R2 D' B U R2 Uw'
3. 24.81 L' F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 U' F2 R2 L U B' F D2 L' B F2 L2 Fw


----------



## sigalig (Dec 2, 2017)

Both the single and mo3 are just a tad bit slower than PB lol. Pretty happy with the single though considering my 20.93 PB was on 10/4, and this one had 11.61 exec which I think is PB for BLD exec time 

mean of 3: 27.39

Time List:
1. 28.22 F U' F R B U L2 F' L U B' U2 B' U2 F R2 D2 B' U2 F
2. 32.92 R L2 B F L2 F' D2 F' D2 F' L2 D B D' B2 D' B2 R B' U
3. 21.03[8'/6] B' R2 U2 F2 R2 F L2 R2 F L2 F2 D' L2 R' F' U' B' L' F2 L2 F

5.65 average TPS for the mo3, and in the second solve (10'/7') I solved the flipped edge with a comm and also solved the twisted corner with a comm


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 2, 2017)

success at about 6th attempt.


----------



## Tao Yu (Dec 2, 2017)

Got the Irish BLD mean NR today

47.68, 39.73, 1:00.73 = 49.38

Not great times for me, but still pretty happy with this considering my recent success rate and lack of practise. Went safe for the last one though so it probably could have been faster.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Dec 3, 2017)

Finished my corners comms list (for the second time ) made tons of improvements and revisions. Also I am almost halfway to full 3 style corners  going to try and finish it up by the end of the year and hopefully I can be using full 3style by nationals.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Dec 4, 2017)

Sorry about the double post  new pb single 
Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-3
single: 43.64

Time List:
1. 43.64 B2 D R2 U' F2 U' B2 U L2 B2 D F D' L2 F' R D2 L U2


----------



## Riddler97 (Dec 4, 2017)

First sub-40

1. 39.46 R2 U2 B2 D2 R' U2 B2 L2 B2 R B L2 D2 U L2 D' L' F2 U' F' Fw Uw2

11/7 so not super lucky, memo was just really fast and solid, corner cases weren't too bad either.


----------



## sigalig (Dec 5, 2017)

34/36 multibld PB woooo

Coincidentally done on the 200th multi attempt on my cstimer multi session too  (don't worry, I think actually a majority of these are small attempts like 2, 5 or 10)
First time beating NAR at home! Feels really good. Only other event where I've beaten a NAR at home was square-1 single where I actually got sub-WR a few times back when I practiced lol
Aaaand now I will only try 42 cube multiblds at home at minimum (except for the occasional 2, 5 or 10 cube small attempts)



Spoiler: video


----------



## porkynator (Dec 5, 2017)

PB Mo3: 21.19

1. 20.31 R2 U L2 B U2 F' U2 F' D' L2 F2 R F2 D2 F2 B2 R' L' Rw Uw
2. 21.49 L2 R2 D' B2 F2 L2 D R2 U L2 D2 B D2 L' D2 B U2 B F' L' F Rw Uw'
3. 21.76 D' F L2 U2 B R2 B' L2 B' R2 B U' F2 L U2 L' B' L' U' Fw' Uw

I had a bad lockup on the last solve, the mean could have easily been sub-21.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## porkynator (Dec 7, 2017)

Some crazy-fast-memo solves (with box and random orientation).

Accuracy 35% (7/20, not bad for this kind of practice).
Mean of memo times (succesful solves only): 6.93.
Mean of memo times (including DNF solves): 7.39.
8 sub-7s, 6 in range 7.00-7.49, 3 in 7.50-7.99, 4 sup-8.
A nice 6.95 avg5 of memo times (counting 4 succesful solves and a DNF as worst time, removing best memo time).
Best time for a succesful solve: 6.66.
Best for a DNF: 6.56.

Good.


----------



## sigalig (Dec 7, 2017)

32.57 3bld ao25, PB by over 2.5 seconds 
Somehow still havent beaten my 31.52 pb ao12 tho lol

Edit: forgot to mention this is 25 straight successes, a "perfect" ao25 



Spoiler: times and scrambles



avg of 25: 32.57

Time List:
1. 29.47[10'/5] F2 U2 L2 B2 D2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 D' F D L2 R B F' L F2 R F Fw Uw
2. 31.56[10/5''] R' B2 U2 B2 F2 R B2 L2 B2 L' F L B' R U' R' U2 R B2 R Fw' Uw
3. (23.85[10/6]) D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U' B2 D B2 R2 D' R' U R D L U R2 U B D Rw2
4. 31.88 U2 L' F' L B D B' L' B U' R2 D L2 U D' R2 U L2 D' L' Fw Uw2
5. 29.71+ B U2 R2 F' L2 B D2 L2 B' U2 R2 U' F2 R2 B2 F' L D U R' F Fw
6. 31.76 U2 B2 L R2 D2 L R2 U2 R' F2 B' U' R U' F D2 U B F2 R' Fw
7. 36.66 F2 L2 D R2 D' F2 U2 F2 U B2 L2 B D2 R B' U F U' F U2 Rw' Uw'
8. 30.82 R2 U L B L U2 R' D L' R2 F' D2 B U2 L2 B2 L2 F R2 L2 Fw' Uw2
9. (38.13[2 extra edge comms ]) B2 D L U D' F' R D B F2 D' R2 U' R2 U F2 B2 L2 D' B2 Rw Uw2
10. 30.96[12'/7 (flipped w comm!)] U2 F B2 R D R2 U2 D' L U F2 R2 U L2 D R2 B2 U' L2 U2 L Rw Uw2
11. 35.59 B D' F2 U2 R2 F2 D L2 R2 D' B2 L' D' U2 L F' U' F L R' Uw
12. 35.86 R F2 R' D2 F2 D2 B2 R' B2 L2 R' B' D' B2 L2 B2 L2 U F U' Uw2
13. 31.57 B2 R' D2 B2 U2 B2 L B2 U2 L F D F D2 R2 F2 L2 B' R Rw Uw2
14. 35.24 F L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 F' D2 B2 R2 U R F' U' B L B' D F L Fw Uw2
15. 28.43[10/7] L B2 R2 U2 B' D2 B F U2 B U' L' D' B' D B2 L2 B2 L' Rw Uw'
16. 34.94 D' L2 F2 U R' F' D R B' D U2 L2 F2 B R2 B' L2 B' D2 Fw Uw2
17. 34.46 U2 D2 B' U R2 B2 R B L' D' U2 R D2 B2 L U2 D2 L' F2 L2 Rw2 Uw2
18. (38.18) B D2 R2 D2 F R2 F' D2 B L2 B2 U R' D' L2 U' L B R2 U2 R' Rw' Uw'
19. 33.95 D B D' B' D' F U' R L F2 U2 L2 F' R2 F R2 L2 U' Rw' Uw
20. 35.14 U' F2 R2 F2 D' U F2 D' U' F' R' B2 D F' D' R D' R2 B Rw Uw
21. (28.41) L2 B R2 B2 R2 F' D2 B D2 B L' U F2 R2 U F2 R F' L2 F' Fw Uw2
22. 31.57 D2 L D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 D2 L B' U' R U2 F2 R D' B' R D' Fw
23. 28.91 F2 D L2 U2 F2 D' L2 U2 B2 U2 R' U2 R' D2 B' R2 F' D' L' D' L Rw' Uw
24. 30.72 D2 B' U2 B2 F L2 U2 F' R2 D2 B2 L B2 R' U' F2 D L F U L Rw2 Uw'
25. 34.68 F' D B2 D2 R' L2 U2 F' D' F B R2 B D2 B' R2 L2 B R Fw' Uw'


----------



## Dancing Jules (Dec 7, 2017)

I did 3 blind attempts while me and my parents watched TV. 1st was fail. 2nd was success with cheating (wrote down edge-memo) and 3rd was an actual success. I don't have the scrambles and times though.


----------



## sigalig (Dec 9, 2017)

27.17 3bld mo3, pb by 0.18 lol

Pretty proud of the tps on these though -- 6.38, 6.62 and 6.45 stps respectively, 6.48 stps mo3 



Spoiler: times, scrambles, reconstructions



mean of 3: 27.17

Time List:
1. 26.90[12/5] U' B R U F2 L F' B2 R U F2 L' U2 B2 D2 L2 B2 R' U2 Uw 
2. 28.48[10/7'] D R L' F2 U' D' B D2 B' L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 D R2 U F2 B2 U Rw2 Uw' 
3. 26.13[8'/5'] B' L2 R' B2 D2 B2 R' F2 L' B L D2 F' D2 F2 L2 D' F Rw' Uw'


----------



## sigalig (Dec 10, 2017)

lol doublepost but i got another 3bld pb today, 26.22 mo3. Actually beat my last one by a decent margin this time but honestly im a little dissapointed with it because I feel like it should have been like low 25 or maybe sub-25 with these scrambles. 12/6, 10/7 and 8/6' 
(note: misscrambled the first one but it only turned a 10/7 into a 12/6 so im counting it lol)



Spoiler: times, scrambles, reconstructions



mean of 3: 26.22

Time List:
1. 24.36[12/6] U' D2 F' D' R' D R2 D B' R L2 B' D2 B D2 L2 F' Rw Uw
2. 30.17[10/7] L F2 D L F2 U F U2 F R' B2 R' L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L' D2 U Rw'
3. 24.14[8/6'] F2 R2 U L2 F2 U' L2 U2 R2 U2 R B' F2 L2 D2 F2 R' B' D F2 L2 Fw' Uw2


----------



## G2013 (Dec 11, 2017)

MTD Spring!:

41.12 3BLD mean NR (53, 32, 37) #~80WR and
25.12 3BLD single NR #30WR

pretty happy with the single because the scramble wasn't super easy or anything, I think it was 6'/12 or sth.

and pretty unhappy with the mo3 because my global is at 27 or so  I safetied every single attempt just to get a mo3 (former comp PB was DNF)

But still, it beats the former "oldest standing Argentinian NR" which was from 2011!


----------



## sigalig (Dec 12, 2017)

I just blind solved a picture cube, making sure to get the centers permuted correctly and everything too  time was 11:14.55[9:27.44]


----------



## mark49152 (Dec 12, 2017)

Awesome. How did you handle the centres? And did you spend time studying the pictures before you started?


----------



## sigalig (Dec 12, 2017)

mark49152 said:


> Awesome. How did you handle the centres? And did you spend time studying the pictures before you started?


I didn't bother with trying to memorize how each picture is rotated in the solved state, I just figured it out on the fly by picking an edge piece that had distinct parts of the two faces it shared and then deducing the correct center permutation from there.
And to permute the centers I used (T perm)*2 to do 180 degree rotations of the U face and (<RU> U perm)*3 to do a clockwise rotation of the U face+counterclockwise rotation of the R face.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 12, 2017)

sigalig said:


> And to permute the centers I used (T perm)*2 to do 180 degree rotations of the U face and (<RU> U perm)*3 to do a clockwise rotation of the U face+counterclockwise rotation of the R face.


For 90° on different faces you can do 1 T-perm on top, then bring the next center on top with midslice-turns, then redo or repeat the T-perm and then bring the second center back - would be more free...


----------



## sigalig (Dec 13, 2017)

raining PBs today (come on guys! I feel like I'm the only one posting here lately lol)

RIP counting 36 but oh well



Spoiler: times and scrambles and reconstructions



avg of 12: 30.37

Time List:
1. 28.39[12/7] R2 B2 L' U2 L' R' B2 D2 R' U' R D U B R' D L' F D2 Fw Uw'
2. 33.22 L' F2 L2 D R2 D2 U B2 D' L2 D R' B2 L R' B' F' U F
3. 25.78[8''/6'] R2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U' B2 R2 D2 L2 R U2 R' D' F' L D' B L' D2 Uw
4. 27.52[12/8, 6.16 tps] B D L U' D' B' L U' F' U' B2 L' D2 B2 D2 R L F2 L' U2 R' Rw'
5. 29.75 R2 F2 L2 B2 D L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U' F' R D' U L2 F2 U R' Rw Uw
6. 31.02 L U2 B F D2 R2 B D2 L2 B R2 U2 L' F' U F U B' L' F2 R2 Rw' Uw'
7. 32.45 U B U2 L2 R2 B' D2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R' U F' L R B' D B2
8. (36.55) R2 F L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F R' B' U B2 F' D' U2 R2 U2 B2 Fw' Uw
9. 31.41 L F D L2 U R' F L' F' L F2 U2 F' R2 B U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 L2 Fw Uw
10. 36.13 L2 B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D B2 R2 U F2 L' U2 R B' R U R' U2 F D Rw'
11. 27.98 L2 B2 F2 U2 R D2 R' D2 R F2 D2 B' L D U B' D2 L F' R2 Rw2 Uw'
12. (23.68[8'/6]) U2 B2 F2 R' U2 F2 L R2 U2 F2 L' U' B' U' B2 D R' B' R' F' Rw



EDIT: added reconstructions cus i felt like it 

Average:

# of algs/solve = 9.75 (basically a nonlucky ao12)
stps = 5.44
exec time = 19.07
memo time = 11.24


----------



## G2013 (Dec 13, 2017)

sigalig said:


> raining PBs today *(come on guys! I feel like I'm the only one posting here lately lol)*



Just let me get back to 5BLD (6BLD?)  No 3BLD or 4BLD PBs so far...


----------



## Underwatercuber (Dec 13, 2017)

Learned how to finger trick S moves fairly well  also learned most of the orozco comms for UF > BU > x and their inverses


----------



## kake123 (Dec 15, 2017)

2/2 MBLD in 1min 55.977s

Slowly getting back to bld stuff



Spoiler: Scrambles from plusTimer



3x3-BLD

Number of Solves: 2
Mean: 0.270
Best: 0.251
Worst: 0.290

1. (0.251)
15/12/2017 16:26:17
F2 R2 D2 B D2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F' L' F U' R' F2 R D' R' B U Rw Uw2

2. (0.290)
15/12/2017 16:26:31
D' B2 U' L2 D' U R2 B2 U2 B' R' B' L2 F' R2 D' B L' B2 Rw2 Uw2



Edit: yet another sub2,
2/2 MBLD in 1min 55.317s



Spoiler: Scrambles from plusTimer



3x3-BLD

Number of Solves: 2
Mean: 0.293
Best: 0.289
Worst: 0.297

1. (0.289)
15/12/2017 18:01:46
R2 U2 R2 D' U2 B2 F2 L2 F L' R2 D' U2 L B2 L' D U B' U' Fw' Uw2

2. (0.297)
15/12/2017 18:01:57
L' R2 U2 L D2 U2 L R2 D' B F2 L D2 L2 R2 B' D F R' Fw'


----------



## Underwatercuber (Dec 15, 2017)

I’m feeling better about orozco  averaging sub 1 on most comms and almost all are sub 1.3. Also about 3/4 of the way done with full 3style corners


----------



## kake123 (Dec 16, 2017)

2nd day getting back to bld stuff,

23/27 MBLD in 55min 23.47s


----------



## leudcfa (Dec 16, 2017)

Just got my first 3BLD success! 7:34.92 with OP/M2


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 16, 2017)

sigalig said:


> raining PBs today (come on guys! I feel like I'm the only one posting here lately lol)
> 
> RIP counting 36 but oh well
> 
> ...


whats the reason you reconstruct every solve? If you use the comms from your list, the solve is pretty straight forward, isn't it? I feel like the time reconstructing can be better used for practising


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 16, 2017)

I just did my 10000 3bld solve (= DNF ). 
(counting only those I have statistics for and not counting 2500+ from Multi)

Almost ten years since I made my first in May 2008.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 16, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> Almost ten years since I made my first in May 2008.



Great!!!
Did my first ones in 2012, so I have still time to improve


----------



## Hazel (Dec 16, 2017)

My first MBLD attempt, 1/2! For the first cube (the one I DNF'd), I had parity and I'm not used to solving edges last when I have parity so I messed up :/


----------



## porkynator (Dec 16, 2017)

4BLD NR 3:33! But with a 35s pause  and my cube exploded on the third solve, which was very likely going to be a sub3 (if not DNF for some other reason).

5BLD NR 9:52, rather safe solve due to hard centers.

Looking forward for 3BLD tomorrow!


----------



## sigalig (Dec 16, 2017)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> whats the reason you reconstruct every solve? If you use the comms from your list, the solve is pretty straight forward, isn't it? I feel like the time reconstructing can be better used for practising



First answer is in the post: i felt like it lol. I reconstruct 3bld all the time, and since I have written 4 full comm lists and revised them a bunch of times, writing reconstructions actually is really quick for me.
Other answers: to analyze tps, how lucky the average was overall, and what tricks i used and/or should have used


----------



## kake123 (Dec 17, 2017)

3rd day getting back to bld stuff,

4min 33.946s 4BLD


Spoiler: Scramble from plusTimer



Number of Solves: 1
Mean: 4:33.946

1. (4:33.946)
17/12/2017 09:18:31
F' U2 B L2 U B' U F' L F' R2 B2 R2 U2 F U2 L2 U2 R2 Rw2 Uw2 L Uw2 D' Rw2 U' Fw2 L D2 B2 U Fw' R2 Fw' Uw2 B' R2 U Fw F Rw B' Rw2 U2 z y



Edit: 4min 18.223s 4BLD single


Spoiler: Scramble from plusTimer



Number of Solves: 1
Mean: 4:18.223

1. (4:18.223)
17/12/2017 16:26:44
L' F2 L2 U2 R U' L' F' D' L R2 D R2 D2 R2 D L2 U' F2 D Uw2 B2 L Uw2 D2 F2 Rw2 L' Uw2 D2 R' F' L' Uw R2 U2 F' L Fw2 Uw' Rw Fw2 Rw' D2 L2 U2 x y2


----------



## Prabal Baishya (Dec 17, 2017)

Got my 3BLD PB yesterday on 16 Dec 2017 - 48.58 secs with M2/ Old Pochmann.
I sarted to blind solve from 14 July 2017 and currently average sub 1:10 with M2/Old Pochmann.


----------



## CarterK (Dec 17, 2017)

I did my first multi attempt over 4 cubes since august for the weekly comp. 6/7 in 31:09! I know I can do better but I like it since it's my first attempt in over 4 months. Mistake was that I executed JI as IJ.


----------



## G2013 (Dec 18, 2017)

WOW OMG
7:37.53[4:07.48] 5BLD finally I get a 2nd success XD

I've done well over 80 attempts, probably over 90. I didn't keep the count but that's a rough estimate.
In all those solves I've only gotten 2 successes lol, 13:47 and now 7:37.
My fastest DNF is like a low 7 or something.

finallyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy



sigalig said:


> raining PBs today (come on guys! I feel like I'm the only one posting here lately lol)





G2013 said:


> Just let me get back to 5BLD (6BLD?)  No 3BLD or 4BLD PBs so far...



there you go

EDIT: omg so many likes luv yall <3


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Dec 18, 2017)

3BLD 22.84 mo3 PB with 19.20 single(not PB)!
1. 25.08 F2 U F2 U R2 U R2 B2 F2 U' F D' B' U R B U2 L2 R2 F2 Rw Uw 
2. 19.20 R L B D2 R2 F R L F' L2 B2 U' L2 U2 D' F2 U F2 Rw' Uw 
3. 24.25 U' R2 D2 F2 L2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U F D' U' L' D' F R2 F R' B2 Fw Uw'


----------



## kake123 (Dec 19, 2017)

48.159 3BLD mo3 PB



Spoiler: Scrambles from plusTimer



3x3-BLD

Number of Solves: 3
Mean: 48.159
Best: 44.991
Worst: 50.843
Average: 48.644

1. (50.843)
19/12/2017 15:47:20
B2 R2 D' B2 U' L2 R2 F2 U' R U2 F L R U2 B' F' L' B2 U Fw Uw

2. (44.991)
19/12/2017 15:48:54
F R2 F2 R2 F' R2 D2 L2 F' U2 B' R' D' B L' B' R2 U2 L' D2 F2 Rw Uw'

3. 48.644
19/12/2017 15:50:39
D2 B2 U2 R2 D2 R F2 L2 D' F R' B2 R' U B2 F2 R' F U2 Rw' Uw2


----------



## Roman (Dec 19, 2017)

Melisa said:


> Yay! I just got a successful 5x5x5 BLD solve in 13:34.16 including the memorization! I was using my new hybrid memorization method with images for centers and wings, and 1 syllable words for the inner 3x3x3 pieces. I think with more practice, and once I finish breaking in my new 5x5, that I might soon break 13 minutes.


Congrats!
What are 1 syllable words system? Do you have 1 syllable word for each letter-pair for the better audio memo?


----------



## Prabal Baishya (Dec 19, 2017)

Gregory Alekseev said:


> 3BLD 22.84 mo3 PB with 19.20 single(not PB)!
> 1. 25.08 F2 U F2 U R2 U R2 B2 F2 U' F D' B' U R B U2 L2 R2 F2 Rw Uw
> 2. 19.20 R L B D2 R2 F R L F' L2 B2 U' L2 U2 D' F2 U F2 Rw' Uw
> 3. 24.25 U' R2 D2 F2 L2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U F D' U' L' D' F R2 F R' B2 Fw Uw'


Wow!!!
BTW, how do you memo?


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Dec 19, 2017)

Prabal Baishya said:


> Wow!!!
> BTW, how do you memo?


I create a story from letter-pairs for edges and don't review it, then I memo corners but with weaker memo, I just pronounce all words without making stories.


----------



## Prabal Baishya (Dec 19, 2017)

Gregory Alekseev said:


> I create a story from letter-pairs for edges and don't review it, then I memo corners but with weaker memo, I just pronounce all words without making stories.


Thanks,
And how long did it took for you to get that fast?


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Dec 19, 2017)

Prabal Baishya said:


> Thanks,
> And how long did it took for you to get that fast?


~13 months


----------



## sigalig (Dec 20, 2017)

Ok I realize this is kind dumb but 6.97 corners only single lol

6.97 U' R U' R' U2 R F2 D R2 U' D' F2 U R2 F2 R
3 comms = 15+8+8 in 4.03 = 7.69 tps

also got a 9.49 ao5 thanks to two 3 comm scrambles in the same average 
avg of 5: 9.49

Time List:
1. 10.74[8] B2 D2 L B2 L F2 U2 R2 U2 F' R F U2 R' F L F L 
2. 7.82[6] D U2 R F2 R' U2 R U2 F2 U R' D' R U R' 
3. 9.92[8, 7.89 tps ] F2 D B2 U' L2 D' F2 L' U L' R2 D' F2 L U' L 
4. (11.14) B' U2 F' U2 D F D F' B R2 L2 U B2 D' F2 B2 U' 
5. (7.52) D' R D2 R U2 R' B2 U2 B2 D2 R2 D R' U' R' U' R'


----------



## G2013 (Dec 20, 2017)

Best 13 cubes attempt! (all that I've got lel)

9/13 in 21:47.95[12:50]
Memo: 59.2 per cube!!!
Execution: about 41.4 per cube idk why so slow (
DNFs: some edge mistakes, idk why + a cube in which I executed both corners' and edges' memo on edges xD

My PB is still my 8/10 though.


----------



## CarterK (Dec 21, 2017)

6BLD first attempt: 



Better than I expected. 

Mistakes: 
Corners: executed CQ instead of QC
Inner Wings: executed FO instead of OF, skipped over a target when tracing
Outer x-centers: I memoed a pair at one point but took it out as I was reviewing
Obliques: Obliques are Obliques


----------



## T1_M0 (Dec 21, 2017)

PB single and mean

51.48
46.76
57.00
= 51.75 mean

I've always failed all my good-looking means and the previous mean pb was 59.85. Switched to a loose cube, I guess that took away some execution problems.


----------



## sigalig (Dec 22, 2017)

4bld pb single:
2:39.25[1:07.21] Uw' B' Uw2 U' B2 Rw2 Uw Fw Rw' Fw' F' D Uw2 F2 R' F' U2 L2 Uw2 R F2 Rw2 D2 Uw' R L2 U' Uw L Uw' F2 Uw F2 U' Uw2 D' B' Fw2 U2 R

9 corners, 25 wings, 15 centers, I think I'd call that worse than average 

Edit: reconstruction


----------



## CarterK (Dec 22, 2017)

sigalig said:


> 9 corners


For some reason I was thinking actual corners at first. Just imagine a 4x4 with 9 corners.


----------



## sigalig (Dec 22, 2017)

CarterK said:


> 6BLD first attempt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yaaay more people doing hugeBLD 
what was the time?

Edit: derp I just realized i could find it with the video


----------



## CarterK (Dec 22, 2017)

sigalig said:


> yaaay more people doing hugeBLD
> what was the time?
> 
> Edit: derp I just realized i could find it with the video


It was 1:31 with 1:09 memo if you haven't seen it yet. I think I'll stream a 2-5 next week and another 6bld too. You gave me the idea to stream it


----------



## G2013 (Dec 22, 2017)

PB done on misscramble... should I count it? D:

18.225[WTF] R2 D' R2 D' F' B2 L F B R' U2 L D2 L' D2 R' B2 R' F2 L' Rw Uw'
Misscramble was 6/10 or 6/12... only 2 cycles, and really easy comms
Corners were
l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 (R l)
[U R' U', L2]
[L U L', D2]

And edges had many M' U2 M U2 variants. EASY!


----------



## sigalig (Dec 23, 2017)

4bld pb mo3, previous PB was 3:07 so I'm really happy with this 
Last solve had 1:17 execution, I was amazed by that, I think my fastest exec before that was 1:24 on a fairly lucky scramble. This one was 7/20/15, definitely pretty lucky on wings

mean of 3: 2:53.99

Time List:
1. 3:08.79 R Fw2 L Uw2 U B' F' Uw L2 Fw B Uw2 L' F2 B' U L Fw' L2 Uw R2 Fw L B' D Fw L2 Rw D F2 D L' R2 F2 L' R' Uw Fw' Rw2 R' 
2. 2:50.29 Fw' B2 L' U' R' L2 Rw' F L2 Rw R' F' Fw D' Fw2 D' L U' L' D Rw' R B2 L' U2 Fw' U Fw L' Uw2 R2 B D2 Uw Rw2 F' D' U2 B' Rw 
3. 2:42.88 D' Rw U' B2 U' L' R D' Uw' F Rw' U Uw' L U' L' F Uw2 B U' F D Fw2 B2 F' L' U' R2 B' Uw' D2 F D' F' D2 Rw2 Fw' B2 U2 R2


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Dec 23, 2017)

5BLD 3:48.96[1:29 memo], PB by 30 seconds and first sub-4
Average memo, very nervous execution but still very good somehow.


----------



## sigalig (Dec 24, 2017)

By a significant margin, the best thing I have ever done in cubing.

41/42 multiBLD PB in 57:30.77[37:05.34] (6UWR)
Coming from a previous PB of 35/38 in 53:26.33 which was my most recent attempt before this, less than a week ago.
I honestly am in shock, I have no idea how I got such an insane PB jump. I will only be attempting 46 cubes at home from now own in order to make 42 cubes feel more comfortable sub-hour at my next comp


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 24, 2017)

sigalig said:


> By a significant margin, the best thing I have ever done in cubing.
> 
> 41/42 multiBLD PB in 57:30.77[37:05.34] (6UWR)
> Coming from a previous PB of 35/38 in 53:26.33 which was my most recent attempt before this, less than a week ago.
> I honestly am in shock, I have no idea how I got such an insane PB jump. I will only be attempting 46 cubes at home from now own in order to make 42 cubes feel more comfortable sub-hour at my next comp



Fun Fact: MBLD is the ONLY event a U.S. cuber has never held a WR in


----------



## G2013 (Dec 24, 2017)

joshsailscga said:


> Fun Fact: MBLD is the ONLY event a U.S. cuber has never held a WR in



I see what you mean ;D
btw no WRs for Argentina ;/


----------



## sigalig (Dec 24, 2017)

joshsailscga said:


> Fun Fact: MBLD is the ONLY event a U.S. cuber has never held a WR in



Woah! I didn't realize that. I'll take it as more motivation to get WR


----------



## sigalig (Dec 25, 2017)

Another 4bld pb mo3 
the 2:36 is pb single too

mean of 3: 2:47.35

Time List:
1. 2:36.70[8/24/13] R2 L2 U' Fw2 D2 U Rw' D R Uw' Fw2 Rw2 U B2 Uw D Rw2 F2 L Uw' D2 Fw L U2 Fw L2 B F U' R' U Uw B2 D' Rw D' F Rw Uw B2 
2. 3:00.70 Fw2 U' R2 D' L' Uw R' U R2 D B Rw2 B Fw' F' D2 F' Fw' U R2 D' R Rw' D' L2 Uw Rw2 D Fw2 Rw D' B' Rw2 U R L D F2 Rw' Uw 
3. 2:44.64 D' L2 D R' L2 D' L Rw' U2 Uw' F2 U2 R B L2 R' D2 F' Fw' R F U2 B2 Uw2 R Rw B R F' Fw' R' Uw B2 F' Fw' R2 D2 Fw' U Fw2


----------



## sigalig (Dec 25, 2017)

ugh i'm totally spamming this forum but I'm really happy about this one lol

2/2 mbld in 1:06.07 
I was trying no review at all for the first time, and got a 1:16 beating my pb by 7 seconds, then got 1:06 a couple tries later. Scrambles were 12/8 and 8''/8


----------



## G2013 (Dec 25, 2017)

lol graham x 3 xD


----------



## G2013 (Dec 26, 2017)

PB single and mo3 with people talking (I mean, these are the best mo3 and single I've ever done with people chatting next to me):

mo3 23.73
1. 23.443[9.6] D' B2 D2 F2 R D2 R' F2 L2 U2 B2 L D' F2 R' F D' U L R' B' Fw Uw'
2. 26.788[9.3] F2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U L2 R2 B R' F2 L2 D' U L2 F D' U' Fw' Uw2
3. 20.979[6.8 (!!!)] D F' U R' U' B L' B U B2 U2 B2 D' R2 D2 L2 D R2 B2 F' Rw (apparently this was a misscramble?)

Nice memo on the 3rd one lol, also, *2nd PB that is a misscramble D:* I should be more careful...


----------



## Underwatercuber (Dec 26, 2017)

Figured I might as well practice multi. I got a 7/7 in 32:43 memo was around 25 minutes. Hopefully I can do well at comp so I can qualify for nats


----------



## sigalig (Dec 27, 2017)

Yaaay 2/2 multibld in 59.70  first sub-1 attempt and success
24.08 memo and 35.62 exec, and the scrambles were 10'/8 and 12/6, and 5.53 TPS total.



Spoiler: video


----------



## CarterK (Dec 28, 2017)

2-5 BLD attempt off by 7 centers and 4 wings on 4x4 

I'll put the vid here when I get home.


----------



## thecubingwizard (Dec 28, 2017)

Day #1 of attempting 4BLD.
Attempt 1 - messed up the last few moves of the parity alg. Had I not messed it up, I would have been off by 4 centers. 
Attempt 2 - off by about 5 centers and 7 wings.
Attempt 3- Off by a lot. About half the puzzle was solved.

4BLD is super fun! Hopefully can get a success by the end of this year and then start 5BLD. I'm averaging about 20 minutes right now with 4BLD, but hopefully that time will go down with practice!


----------



## sigalig (Dec 29, 2017)

New 3bld PB single, finally beat that 20.93 on 10/4 from like 3 months ago 
10/6 this time, and 69 moves total hehehehe
8.21 memo, 11.97 exec, 5.76 tps meh

http://bit.ly/2ClpVLr

Edit: somehow forgot to write the full time lol, it was 20.19 if you dont feel like adding the splits


----------



## CarterK (Dec 29, 2017)

sigalig said:


> New 3bld PB single, finally beat that 20.93 on 10/4 from like 3 months ago
> 10/6 this time, and 69 moves total hehehehe
> 8.21 memo, 11.97 exec, 5.76 tps meh
> 
> http://bit.ly/2ClpVLr


so the time is 20.18?


----------



## thecubingwizard (Dec 29, 2017)

Day 2 of attempting 4BLD
Attempt 4 - utter failure
Attempt5 - Off by 5 centers, 7 wings and 4 corners
Attempt 6 - 2 centers, 10 wings, 5 corners
Attempt 7 - forgot corner memo, so off by 7 corners and 2 centers 

Attempt 7 was very disappointing. Almost had it! I've now gotten my times down to 15-16 minutes.

Maybe this belongs in the blindfold failures thread, but I guess the accomplishment is lower times and more accuracy.


----------



## sigalig (Dec 29, 2017)

CarterK said:


> so the time is 20.18?


CStimer says 20.19, with 8.21 memo and 11.97 splits, I'm guessing there's some rounding weirdness in their code for that

Edit: actually there may not be weirdness, it could just be that it was something like 8.214 memo and 11.973 exec, so when added together they round up


----------



## sigalig (Dec 29, 2017)

Rainin PBs again:
25.95 3bld mo3. Not very lucky either 
Also the last solve is my fastest on 10 algs, and I think the first time I've ever gotten 7+ TPS on a 3bld solve. It was 101 moves in 14.25 = 7.09 TPS



Spoiler: times, scrambles, reconstructions



mean of 3: 25.95

Time List:
1. 27.73[12/6'] F2 U2 B2 R2 U R2 D2 L2 F2 U L2 B' D' R D' B' F2 R U2 B' F Rw Uw 
2. 24.89[12/6] F L2 U2 F2 L D2 R2 B2 D2 R D2 B2 F D R' D' U R' D2 L 
3. 25.23[12/6'] L2 D F2 D B2 D R2 D' L2 B2 R D' L B L2 B2 L2 F U' B2 Fw' Uw


----------



## CarterK (Dec 29, 2017)

sigalig said:


> Rainin PBs again:
> 25.95 3bld mo3. Not very lucky either
> Also the last solve is my fastest on 10 algs, and I think the first time I've ever gotten 7+ TPS on a 3bld solve. It was 101 moves in 14.25 = 7.09 TPS
> 
> ...


wow I tried the second scramble and got 32. comms were really easy.


----------



## CarterK (Dec 29, 2017)

7/7 multi in 30 minutes for the weekly comp and used a different review method. I tried doing 2 packs of 3 and then a 3BLD instead of what I used to do, which was review more, memo less. Would've attempted more but I have a comp this weekend. Once I get more 3x3s I should be doing at least 10. I got the multi bug!


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Dec 30, 2017)

First try and success with M2, 2nd best solve ever


----------



## thecubingwizard (Dec 30, 2017)

Day 3 of attempting 4BLD

Attempt 8 - Off by 2 centers!!!
Attempt 9 - Off by 3 corners. Memorized it as DFL, executed it as CFL because I knew that the UFL was not twisted and it ended up that I should've executed DML. So close!
Attempt 10 - 12 minutes!! Off by 6 corners and 5 wings. I knew that this wasn't going to be a success during execution, but very happy with the time!!
Attempt 11 - difficult memo with lots of breaks because of buffer. All but 2 centers solved. Some wings solved. Probably messed up somewhere in the middle of solving wings. 

Accomplishment is better accuracy. Centers are almost always perfect or close to perfect. Just have to work on those wings!


----------



## Oatch (Dec 30, 2017)

First MBLD success today (2/2), only did 2 cubes to start with but it's still pretty great considering at one point I'd never thought I'd even be able to do a single one blindfolded. Now the only thing stopping me from doing more is the fact that I only have 2 3x3's!


----------



## thecubingwizard (Dec 30, 2017)

Day 4 of attempting 4BLD.

Attempt 12 - Off by 4 centers and 9 wings. Not really sure what went wrong.
Attempt 13 - Forgot to do r2 before parity. Had I done that, I would have been off by 3 corners. Time was 11:53, so that's my fastest DNF yet!
Attempt 14 - SUCCESS!!! 17:18.52! A little slow, but I'm super happy! Forgot 2 letters of corners but managed to guess those correctly! One of my favorite accomplishments! Happy to have gotten this success before the end of the year. Time to start 5BLD. Hopefully I can become a Silver Member by the end of 2018!


----------



## schapel (Dec 30, 2017)

4BLD NAR, my first official record


----------



## sigalig (Dec 30, 2017)

Hey cool, another very obscure UWR lol (I think, please someone let me know if I'm wrong!)

10/10 mbld in 9:58.80 


Spoiler: video











Edit: just making some notes to analyze this attempt:



Spoiler: Scrambles, individual memo time, individual exec time, movecount



Note that exec times are roughly counted from start of first move on that cube to end of last move. I'm doing this so I can find out how much time I waste in exec transitioning between cubes.

1. B2 F2 D2 L2 U' B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 R D' U2 R' F2 R B' L' U L2 Fw' (11/7)
initial memo: 15; exec time: 18; movecount: 111
2. D' R2 B U2 R2 U2 F' D2 B2 U2 R' U' F2 L D2 B D' L Fw' Uw' (11/7)
initial memo: 14; exec time: 19; movecount: 109
3. B2 L2 R2 D2 L2 F' R2 B' F2 D' L' D' B D R F D2 L2 R2 Fw Uw2 (12/8)
initial memo: 20; exec time: 17; movecount: 98
4. D B2 U' F2 D2 U' R2 D' U2 R' B' R2 B L' U' R2 D F' D2 L Rw (11/7)
initial memo: 15; exec time: 20; movecount: 118
5. L2 R2 D L2 F2 U' B2 L2 U' L' R B R' U B' D2 U' F U Fw Uw' (10/8)
initial memo: 18; exec time: 21; movecount: 87
6. L2 R2 F2 D R2 B2 U2 F2 D L2 D' L' B' L D' F' L' F2 D2 Rw' (10''/10)
initial memo: 19; exec time: 24; movecount: 111
7. U2 D2 B' D2 B' D R U B D R' D2 B2 D2 R F2 R U2 D2 R' Rw' Uw2 (10/8)
initial memo: 18; exec time: 18; movecount: 96
8. U' B2 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 U' B R U' R' B' L U F2 U' B2 Uw2 (12'/6')
initial memo: 19; exec time: 24; movecount: 121
9. D' B' R2 L2 D' R2 B U B2 L R2 U D F2 D R2 U R2 Rw2 Uw (7'/3' lol)
total memo: 28; exec time: 22; movecount: 92
10. R' D2 B D' F U2 L' B' D2 F2 U2 L' F2 B2 R' F2 R' B2 R F' Rw2 Uw' (12/8)
total memo: 18; exec time: 17; movecount: 100



Takeaways from this^^^^^^
-Fatigue plays an obvious factor during first round memo
-I waste ~1 second between each cube transfer during initial memo (though I'm not sure this is necessarily a "waste", since at all times the memo is setting in more)
-Average exec time not including transfer was 20/cube, meaning I waste 2 seconds on average between cubes. Seems like too much...
-Overall TPS for exec was 4.74, seems pretty good for mbld 
-Average movecount was 104.3/cube
-Average # of targets/scramble was 19, so semi-lucky


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jan 2, 2018)

Hey, long time since I last came by.

So,

I toasted to a very productive 2017 by finally achieving a great 3BLD milestone , my first sub-minute Ao12 at *55.19*. Broke a long-standing 1:02.xy all the way back from October. 

On the 1st, and after sleeping away my hangover most of the day, I went full force into practice and rolled a *59.98 Ao12*. My execution has surely improved even though my 3Style is still embryonic. 

Fast forward a few more solves I could roll, and I broke my PB again with a *53.99 Ao12*! I was ready to go to bed and pretty sure I couldn't possibly top that. Decided to do one more solve... Only to to break my Ao12 _again_ with a *53.80* and a very much unexpected PB Ao5 of *50.97*!

I'm very happy and excited about the coming year. I'm focused into learning 3Style, which already shows signs of major improvement.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jan 2, 2018)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> Hey, long time since I last came by.
> 
> So,
> 
> ...


So you're almost sub 1 globally? I remember I challenged you to a race to sub 1 quite a while ago

My PB single now is 45.51, mo3 is 1:06 and ao5 1:14. (My successs rate is fairly low though about 35%-40%)
So my Global average is around 1:15 to 1:20, but I've been picking up BLD a LOT recently, and getting sub 1s here and there.

See how it goes!


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jan 2, 2018)

FastCubeMaster said:


> So you're almost sub 1 globally? I remember I challenged you to a race to sub 1 quite a while ago
> 
> My PB single now is 45.51, mo3 is 1:06 and ao5 1:14. (My successs rate is fairly low though about 35%-40%)
> So my Global average is around 1:15 to 1:20, but I've been picking up BLD a LOT recently, and getting sub 1s here and there.
> ...



Pretty much there already haha. But I'll give it a couple weeks before I can confidently consider myself sub 1


----------



## auienrst (Jan 2, 2018)

Hi, I am a little ashamed to post that since you're all so awesome, but that's my first success of the year. It's meant as a reminder to my future self to show how bad I was.

For the moment I'm scrambling edges only (and using M2). 1:16 for my memo, 1:45 for the resolution, so 3:01 (again, only for the edges). 
Usually, I am between 4 and 5 (rather 5) and I am solving in the evening once the children are all asleep (2-3times a week). This time, I have brought the cube to work, and for my lunch break I tried to do a solve. It's a great success (for me. Although there was no break in the cycle, nor M-long algs, just the easy one (U2M'U2M' and opposite)).

Thanks for all your post, that's a great source of motivation.


----------



## Dancing Jules (Jan 2, 2018)

Today I had my 4th 3blind success ever. In a public train. I didn't time it but according to the train schedule it was around 11 minutes.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jan 2, 2018)

FastCubeMaster said:


> So you're almost sub 1 globally? I remember I challenged you to a race to sub 1 quite a while ago
> 
> My PB single now is 45.51, mo3 is 1:06 and ao5 1:14. (My successs rate is fairly low though about 35%-40%)
> So my Global average is around 1:15 to 1:20, but I've been picking up BLD a LOT recently, and getting sub 1s here and there.
> ...


Meneghetti is going to need to watch out for 2018 with your progress!


----------



## G2013 (Jan 2, 2018)

5BLD 6:46 DNF or something eh

why am I posting it on accomplishments? because the time is awesome for me
idk it was like a week ago


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jan 2, 2018)

Underwatercuber said:


> Meneghetti is going to need to watch out for 2018 with your progress!



Hah, perhaps in a couple more years  He's too far ahead xD


----------



## sigalig (Jan 2, 2018)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> Pretty much there already haha. But I'll give it a couple weeks before I can confidently consider myself sub 1



with multiple sub-1 ao12s i think you can definitely consider yourself globally sub-1 lol


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jan 3, 2018)

@Fábio De'Rose so you've won by quite a margin but the next race is to sub 40! (If you're up for it)

Done by either an ao12 or 3 seperate ao5s (so it may not exactly be global average but close enough)


----------



## G2013 (Jan 3, 2018)

26.69 mean of 100 in 3BLD!

Stats: (in Spanish xd)


Spoiler



soluciones/total: 51/100

Single
Mejor: 21.495
Peor: 32.831

Media de 3
Actual: DNF (σ = 16.80)
Mejor: 23.918 (σ = 2.48)

Avg de 5
Actual: DNF (σ = 17.23)
Mejor: 24.929 (σ = 1.36)

Avg de 12
Actual: DNF (σ = 12.76)
Mejor: DNF (σ = 12.76)

Avg de 100
Actual: DNF (σ = 13.81)
Mejor: DNF (σ = 13.81)

Average: DNF (σ = 13.81)
Media: 26.698


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jan 3, 2018)

FastCubeMaster said:


> @Fábio De'Rose so you've won by quite a margin but the next race is to sub 40! (If you're up for it)
> 
> Done by either an ao12 or 3 seperate ao5s (so it may not exactly be global average but close enough)



I'm always up for a challenge! And I reckon that's a good measure too. Like 3x separate Ao5s (that is, non-rolled) should do the trick 

Game on!


----------



## G2013 (Jan 3, 2018)

Ok! Another sub7 5BLD DNF! yay!

This time it was crazy close

6:26 memo 3:30 off by 2 +centers and 3 wings... woops hahaha
done on the Weekly Contest

This is 5BLD DNF PB


----------



## rezaqorbani (Jan 3, 2018)

*[Edge Only]*
Generated By csTimer on 2018-1-3
avg of 12:* 22.34*

Time List:
1. 22.30 U2 B2 F2 D' B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 L B' F D F2 R2 U2 B' L' R 
2. 24.63 L2 F' U' F U R2 F L U F' U2 L2 D2 F' L2 U 
3. 21.67 R F2 L F' R' L D R' F2 U R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U R' 
4. 21.32 D' R' L' D2 B U R' L F B2 U R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U' 
5. 23.22 B D2 L2 U2 F' D2 B D2 U2 F R2 U B2 L' R' D2 B' U L R' F 
6. (37.58) R' U2 L2 F2 U F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U' F' L B' D' F2 L' U' B R2 
7. 21.93 B2 R2 B2 U' D2 B' R L' U' F' B' D2 F U2 R2 D2 B D' 
8. 24.68 F' R' L U' R' F B' U D2 R2 F2 R' B2 D2 B2 R D2 R2 
9. 23.76 R2 B2 R2 D F2 R2 D' U L2 D2 L U R B R' D' B' D' R' 
10. 18.72 U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 B D' F' D L R' F' L D F R2 
11. (17.89) R2 B2 R2 D F2 L2 U' L2 R2 D L B2 F L' R U L' B2 D 
12. 21.19 F' D R B R D L D' L' U' B R2 L2 F2 R2 F U2 D2


----------



## sigalig (Jan 3, 2018)

Yaaaaaaaay finally a sub-30 ao12 (actually sub-29 woooo). Feels very long overdue! Also got a PB ao5 in this session, one of 3 27.xy ao5s in this session alone.



Spoiler: 28.79 ao12 with reconstructions



avg of 12: 28.79

Time List:
1. 27.29 F' D' F2 U R2 F2 D2 R2 D B2 R2 U' R D R' F2 L U' B L D Rw2 Uw2
2. 31.18 U B2 U' B2 D' F2 L2 D2 R2 U' B R' F' U B2 D' L2 D R' D' Rw' Uw2
3. 27.30[12/8'] L2 F2 U' B2 U2 R2 U L2 U' R2 U L' B D L R' B L B D U2 Rw Uw2
4. 25.24[12/8] R' U' B D2 L2 U F R L' D R2 L2 B2 D R2 D' L2 U' B
5. (DNF(23.54)[messed up memo]) F' U R B L' U2 D' B D' U2 F L2 B' D2 L2 D2 F' R2
6. 31.90[2 extra comms] D2 U R2 D' L2 R2 U F2 U2 L' B L' B' L B' D B' L2 F'
7. 29.04 U2 B2 R2 U' F2 U L2 U B2 F2 D' L B' R2 B2 R F' L' F L2 U' Fw'
8. 28.69[2 extra comms] D F' D F2 L2 F' R L F L2 D2 L F2 L' F2 L B2 L B2 L Fw Uw
9. 29.37 U2 F2 D2 U B2 D' F2 L2 U L F' R2 B2 U F' L2 B L' Rw Uw'
10. 26.17 R2 U L2 D' U' R2 B2 L2 F2 D B2 F' D' L2 R U' L' R' D' L2 F' Rw
11. 31.77[2 extra comms for the third time ughhhhhhhh hahaha] D2 U2 B2 L' R' B2 L U2 L2 F2 U' B' L2 D' L2 F L' U2 B D2 Uw'
12. (24.56[10'/6]) U2 R2 U F2 D' F2 R2 F2 D2 B R' B2 F' U2 B L' F D2 B Rw'





Spoiler: 27.41 ao5 with reconstructions



avg of 5: 27.41

Time List:
1. (26.51) B2 D' B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R' B2 L U' F' R2 B' R2 B2 D2 Rw' Uw'
2. 26.79[12'/5] R2 F2 D B2 U B2 U' B2 U2 B2 R' D2 L B' F' R' F' L U2 B' Rw' Uw
3. (DNF(43.17)) U R2 L' U R' L2 F U R' D2 R2 U2 F2 D2 B' L2 F U2 B2 U2 Fw' Uw
4. 26.61 B' L2 D2 F' R2 F' R2 D2 R2 U2 F D' B D R B' U2 B' F Rw Uw'
5. 28.82 U' L2 F2 U' L2 R2 B2 L2 D R2 D' R B U2 R2 U2 R2 U R' U2 F' Fw Uw'



2 funny notes: 
- every solve in my pb ao5 was 10 algs 
- total algs (not counting DNF) was 111 for the ao12, so worse than average


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jan 4, 2018)

WOo got a 10:35.99 4BLD PB single today then 2 solves later (A 9:19 DNF PB in the middle) I got an 8:02.07!!!! PB by 2 and a half minutes lol. Wing memo wasn't even that great but centre memo went so fast it was crazy.

Still with r2 u2 and OP btw


----------



## G2013 (Jan 4, 2018)

sigalig said:


> Yaaaaaaaay finally a sub-30 ao12 (actually sub-29 woooo). Feels very long overdue! Also got a PB ao5 in this session, one of 3 27.xy ao5s in this session alone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awesome! but not sub-me booooo  (my only sub you bld pb besides 3bld single :c)

-------------------------------------

Btw, this was an accomplishment, and BLD, and it was a month ago but it was never posted here idk
3BLD Swap UWR? USaR? Whatever
31.28 seconds, done by Diego Meneghetti and Guido Dipietro (me)






It took us some tries! hahaha


----------



## G2013 (Jan 5, 2018)

previous post


Spoiler



ok double post XD

Random sub19 (4th sub20, 2nd sub19 ever), PB is 18.22

scramble in your orientation + x2
1. 18.886 D' L2 U2 L D2 L D2 F2 R' B2 D2 R U L2 R B' L' F' U2 R Fw Uw2

z'
z' y: [U L' U', M'] //sorry for this alg XD I know better.
U' L' U: [M', U2]
Uw' L' Uw, M2
M U' M' U2 M' U M U2
U': [U' R' U, M']

D: [U', L D' L']
z L: [L U' L', D2] //sorry for this alg too lol I also know a better one but I was nervous xd
R' D2 R, U2

btw the "mean" was
DNF(26)
22.3
18.88 //these three would've been PB mo3
DNF(35) lol



------------------------------

Since this is my third post in a row (no one's getting PBs?), I'll put my previous one into this one and delete it

Best mo3 and single in cam (also first time I record myself in a long time XD)
25.675[8.25] B2 L2 B2 F2 D' B2 D U2 F2 U' L' B' L' R' U L' B L2 U' L' Fw'
22.467[7.82] U2 R2 F2 U B2 L2 U B2 D2 B2 F' D B L' B F D' F R Rw' Uw2
29.396[6.99] (lost scramble :c) -> I did 4 extra comms on this one (since I had to undo them, do a cycle I'd forgotten, then redo).


----------



## sigalig (Jan 6, 2018)

yayyyyy 5bld pb, sadly barely missed sub-5 due to some terrible wing solutions

reconstruction



Spoiler: video


----------



## CarterK (Jan 7, 2018)

WHAT first try at 11 cubes 11/11 in 53:35+!






Edit: this really confuses me:


Spoiler: Stats



Memo 1: 1:52 
Memo 2: 1:40 
Review 1-2: 1:10 
Memo 3: 1:13
Memo 4: 1:30
Review 3-4 : 2:45 why so bad
Review 1-4: 3-18
Memo 5: 1:28
Memo 6: 1:30
Review 5-6: 1:15
Memo 7: 1:55
Memo 8 1:17
*Review 7-8: 2:42
Review 5-8: 2:14*
Decide that a cube is bad for rooms: 45
Memo 9: 1:47
Memo 10: 1:00
Review 1-10: 7:51
Review 9-10: 1:12
Review 9-10 again: 58
Memo 11: 40

41:05 memo - 3:44.09 per cube
12:28 execution - 1:08.00 per cube.
53:33 total - 4:52.09 per cube
(Not including +2)
The bold part is really puzzling. The memos were extremely slow as well, none of them sub 1 except the last one.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 7, 2018)

2:33.73 Official 3bld single. also got a 3:24.24 before it.


----------



## G2013 (Jan 8, 2018)

Sub21 with very ugly comms
Scramble in your orientation + x2
1. 20.700[7.805] B2 L2 U2 R F2 D2 L' U2 B2 F2 U' B R' B2 L' B2 L F' D' R Rw Uw

z y'
U L' U' M' U2 M U' L U'
x': [U R' U', M]
R': [S, R' F' R]
x: [U' L U, M']
z U2: [M', U L' U'] //kill me
R' U' R U, M'

F': [U', L D' L'] //kill me twice
D', R' U R
U' L' U, R2

Executed as 80 moves STM, in 12.895 seconds, at 6.2 TPS


----------



## G2013 (Jan 8, 2018)

Double posting again... People please get PBs :'(

First ever 6BLD attempt and it was pretty damn close!


Spoiler












Off by 10 obliques, and 2 wings. Probably mistakes during memo, or during execution; obliques are pretty hard lol
Those 2 wings idk why they were unsolved, really. Maybe there was a 2cycle I overlooked or something.
Time was 25:58, memo was 16:31.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jan 8, 2018)

Just so @G2013 doesn't feel alone 

This is technically an achievement because it's my first sub-30 single. But since I got the incredibly lucky scramble out of a FB thread (on the BLD Support Group) it kinda feels cheaty, lol.

Also please excuse my _superbly_ bad Edges. It was mostly done using M2, as you can tell, and I took a little shortcut with the B Moves to cut down on the long algs.

Generated By csTimer on 2018-1-7
single: 29.83

Time List:
1. 29.83 [8.51] D2 F' R2 U' B' U' D2 L' B2 U2 F R2 B2 L2 B' D2 R2 B D2

Memorization: 8.51
Execution: 21.32
Moves: 88
TPS: 4.12



Spoiler: Reconstruction



*Memorization*

*Corners*: PQ, PC, XC
*Edges*: AR, SG, OC, ME

*Edges*
[M2, U' L U]
B [U R' U', M2]
[L Uw' L' Uw, M2] B'
[R' Uw R Uw', M2]
(M U2) 2
M U M U2 M' U M'

*Corners*
Rw' U2 Rw' B Rw U2 Rw' B' RW2
[R' D' R, U2]
[F D' R2: [U, R D2 R']]


----------



## kake123 (Jan 9, 2018)

3BLD PB mo3 and avg5 (47.835 and 48.284 respectively)


Spoiler: Scrambles from plusTimer



3x3-BLD

Number of Solves: 5
Mean: 48.486
Best: 45.388
Worst: 52.190
Average: 48.284
Current Ao5: 48.284
Best Ao5: 48.284

1. 50.091
09/01/2018 12:16:18
F2 L D2 R' F2 D2 R' U2 R2 F U' L' D' F2 L2 D2 B D' R U Fw' Uw

2. 45.927
09/01/2018 12:18:52
U' F2 R2 D R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 U' R' F' L F R' B D2 F D F2 R Fw'

3. (52.190)
09/01/2018 12:21:17
B U2 B R2 B2 L2 B' F' U' L R2 U' B L2 U R B U L Fw Uw'

4. (45.388)
09/01/2018 12:23:14
L2 R2 F2 D2 B L2 B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U L' R' F D' B L2 R' U' Fw Uw

5. 48.835
09/01/2018 12:27:04
B2 F' D2 L2 F2 R2 B' U2 L2 R D' L' F' D2 L D F D2 B' D2 Rw2 Uw



39.376 3BLD PB single from a few weeks ago


Spoiler: Scramble from plusTimer



3x3-BLD

Number of Solves: 1
Mean: 39.376

1. (39.376)
22/12/2017 12:53:40
B2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U' B L' D L' D F2 L' D' B2 D2 R Fw' Uw'



A pretty good 3BLD single from yesterday


Spoiler: Scramble from plusTimer



3x3-BLD

Number of Solves: 1
Mean: 40.762

1. (40.762)
08/01/2018 12:07:28
F U2 R2 F R2 U2 B' D2 F2 R2 B' D' B' F2 D L' B R2 F' R' F' Rw Uw'


----------



## CarterK (Jan 9, 2018)

25.858 PB single!!!

F' B2 R' L D B L F2 U' L' D2 B2 L2 D2 R' U2 L F' B2 D'

I'm especially proud of the reconstruction.


Spoiler: Reconstruction



[U R' U', M2]
[R2: S2, R' F' R] (This alg seems bad)
[R L' U: M2 U2 M2 U2]
[E', L U2 L']

y' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D'
z' R U2 R' U2 R' U' R U R U' R' U2 R' U2 R U'


----------



## sigalig (Jan 10, 2018)

CarterK said:


> 25.858 PB single!!!
> 
> F' B2 R' L D B L F2 U' L' D2 B2 L2 D2 R' U2 L F' B2 D'
> 
> ...



wow, you did a float and 2e2e?? That's crazy. Do you float a lot? Seems like you must be super comfortable with it if you did it on a PB single

Also did you actually solve UFL so that it was twisted to force a better 2-twist alg?


----------



## CarterK (Jan 10, 2018)

I float pretty much edges 3cycles only unless there is something else really easy - This session I was actually working on floating more than just 3cycles, so not super comfortable with 2e2e.

As for the corners, I saw how easy the corners were and realized that an eperm would permute everything. I didn't purposely make UFL twisted. That's just what happened.

Also, this solve was PB memo for sure, sub 9, but I didn't split it.


----------



## G2013 (Jan 10, 2018)

CarterK said:


> 25.858 PB single!!!
> 
> F' B2 R' L D B L F2 U' L' D2 B2 L2 D2 R' U2 L F' B2 D'
> 
> ...


Wow, pretty weird solve. Awesome too!


----------



## greentgoatgal (Jan 10, 2018)

What is a float?


----------



## CarterK (Jan 10, 2018)

greentgoatgal said:


> What is a float?


I was going to answer with something stupid but I decided against it 

Basically, when you have to break into a new cycle, instead of using your normal buffer, you would switch Buffers. This saves a letter pair and usually it is done with a 3cycle, but you can do it with other things too. (heck, you could even float the whole solve)

EDIT: I forgot to mention that usually it is recognized visually and done at the beginning of execution, but if you are comfortable you can do some really cool stuff with it.


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Jan 10, 2018)

PB single and ao5 for Square-1 BLD!

Single: 3:01.61

Ao5: 3:41.34

4:13.52 , 3:37.54 , 3:12.96, (3:01.61) , (4:24.80)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 10, 2018)

Killernerd24 said:


> PB single and ao5 for Square-1 BLD!
> 
> Single: 3:01.61
> 
> ...


Congrats - awesome results!


----------



## sigalig (Jan 11, 2018)

woahhh i think this is my best solve on a 10 alg scramble:

24.36[9.78] B2 U2 B L B' L2 D2 B' L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 U2 F2 B' Rw Uw



Spoiler: reconstruction



x' z'

[U : [M', U2]]
[M2, U' L' U]
[D : [S', R F R']]
[D, R' E' R]
[R : [U M' U', R2]]

[l U : [R' D R, U2]]
[U : [U, R D R']]
[U2, R' D' R]
[U' R' : [R' D R, U']]
U2 L U L' U L R U2' R' U' R U' R' L'

93 moves in 14.57 = 6.38 tps



EDIT: ended up turning it into a 27.09 pb ao5 
really proud of that mean of 3 in the beginning too, close to pb and it was on below average luck overall

avg of 5: 27.09

Time List:
1. (24.36[10/8']) B2 U2 B L B' L2 D2 B' L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 U2 F2 B' Rw Uw
2. 28.56[12'/7] R' D2 B' D2 F' L2 R2 B2 U2 B' U' L B' D2 R' F2 D' U Rw2 Uw'
3. 27.45[12/7] U R2 D' F2 L2 D' B2 U' B2 U' F2 R' D' R B' U L U' L R B2 Rw' Uw2
4. (DNF(31.76)) R F2 B' D' L' F2 R2 D' F2 R2 L F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R U2 B2 Fw' Uw
5. 25.25[10/7] D2 F2 L2 D F2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D B2 L F' U2 L' R2 F D B2 L' U' Rw2


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 11, 2018)

Easy scramble, slightly botched execution, first sub-3 success! (also used a cube cover to practise for the first time)

1. 2:51.964+ B2 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 R2 U B' U2 F R F U2 L U' R U' Fw' Uw2


Spoiler



(z' y2)
[B D: (R U2' R' U2' R U R' U')4] // CO (did the wrong alg, then fixed it by doing it again)
[R F2: U M' U2' M U] // UF-UL-FR
[B' L B: F R U R' U' F2' L' U' L U F] // UF-RU and UB-BD
[x2 M2: U' M' U2 M U'] // DL-DF-DR
[z' U: r U R' U' r' U2 R U R U' R2 U2 R] // flip BR, DR
[B': (R U R' U')3] // sexy move is sexy
[D2 y': (R' F R F')3] // a sledgehammer is fine too
D R2 D' L2 D R2 D' // commutator

memo: 1:30.362
exec: 1:19.602
+2 because I didn't want to think about whether I had to finish with L2

(yes, that's 3OP 2OP 2.5OP corners + freestyle edges, I have no idea what the hell I'm doing lmao)


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jan 12, 2018)

37.31 Single PB! 

D B L' D2 L B' R2 D' F' R2 U F2 U2 D R2 D B2 D2 F2

[L U' L' U, M2] 
M2
[Uw R Uw', M2] 
[U' L2 U, M2]
[Uw' L' Uw, M2] 
(M U2) 2
[L2: [Uw' L' Uw, M2]] 
[R' U R U', M2]
B ([U R2 U', M2] [U R' U', M2] B'

Rw2 B Rw U2 Rw' B' Rw U2 Rw
D' R2 U' L' U R' U' L U R' 
R2 U : [D' ,R' U' R] 
D R2 Rw U' L D2 L' U L D2 L2 R2 D'

112 Moves / 28~ = 4~ TPS


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jan 13, 2018)

I struck gold! 

After almost 30h traveling by bus and some of the craziest trips I've ever had, I made it in time for 3BLD and not only I got my first official mean, but also an official PB and first place! 

I'm stoked!

Also NR 10 / Top 30 CR for Single + Mean


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jan 13, 2018)

Started using images for corner memo:
4:01 DNF by tracing R instead of S
3:31 DNF by an edge flip missed in tracing
4:41 PB2, good memo, meh exec


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jan 15, 2018)

3:36 bld PB
This was right after a really disappointing 3:08 DNF from a mistake in execution, only 4 corner targets:
R2 B D2 R2 D2 U2 F D2 L2 B2 D2 U' R' F D2 B2 L' B2 R2


----------



## Blindsighted (Jan 15, 2018)

mean of 3
33.48 (σ = 1.74)
Time List:
1. 32.30 B2 R' B2 L2 U2 B2 U2 L' U2 L B D' U F D2 L' B2 D' B L Rw2 Uw2 7/12

2. 32.65 B' U2 R U2 F2 D2 U2 R' U2 B2 L2 F' U F L' B R2 F' U2 Fw' Uw 7/10

3. 35.48 L D' F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D' R2 B2 D' B D' B U2 R' B' L B2 R2 Rw2 8/10' 
I paused way too much ;(

PB mo3 is 32.000 and I'm proud of how well I did and the scrambles weren't even that easy 
Also, hoping to break my PB single soon bcs I'm getting way too many 26s lol


----------



## G2013 (Jan 15, 2018)

21.95 solve in a very noisy environment, on cam! Pretty proud to get that, to tell the truth. I got an 18.4 some solves before that one, though, LOL, but not on cam... also it was handscramble over a DNF, so meh.

Scramble of the 21.95 (scramble in orientation + x2): F' B2 R' F2 R D' U2 R2 D' R L' D2 R D B' L2 R2 D U2 L' B' L' B' U F (5'/10)


Spoiler



x2
L' U': M', U' R U
Uw': L U' M' U L U' M U L2'
x': M', U R U'
U' x: M', U' L U
z': U' M U, R

D' R U2: U', R' D R
R: D, R U2 R'
R' F: U2, R' D' R
U' L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2' U L U2

98 moves in about 15 seconds, approx 6.5 TPS


----------



## sigalig (Jan 15, 2018)

My first sub-20 on 3bld yaaaaaaaay






Reconstruction:
Scramble: L' U' L F2 L' F2 L' F B2 R2 D' L2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B Fw' 

z
[U : [M', U2]] // 5/5 
[M2, U R2 U'] // 8/13 
[S : u M' u2 M' u] // 7/20 
[L : [U M2 U', L2]] // 9/29 
[E', R' F R] // 8/37 
[U : [R D' R', U2]] // 9/46 
[U R' U' D : [R D R', U2]] // 15/61 
61 moves in 10.75 = 5.67 tps, mehhhhh


----------



## sigalig (Jan 15, 2018)

oops double post, but i got a 26.79 mo3 on 9 algs, 11 algs, 11 algs lol. Somehow pb is still 25.95 

mean of 3: 26.79

Time List:
1. 23.83[10/8] L2 B' L2 B2 F' U2 L2 F' U2 L2 F D F' L U' L' F U' F' U2 R2 Uw2 
2. 28.04[12/7'] L2 U2 B2 D' B2 U' R2 F2 L2 U F2 B' D L B L F D L2 R' F' Rw' Uw2 
3. 28.50[12/9] F2 D2 R2 B D2 U2 B D2 F L2 B R' U2 B2 R' F' D' L' U' B D2


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jan 17, 2018)

Pb single and ao5  single was 10/6' and used full corner comms. Drilling the 3style algs I know has helped a lot. Trying to finish up full corners soon.

Generated By csTimer on 2018-1-16
avg of 5: 52.78

Time List:
1. 47.09 B2 U F2 U B U R F' B U D F2 R2 L2 U' B2 D R2 F2 U2 
2. 57.28 U' L D B' U R' U D2 B' U L2 D R2 F2 D R2 L2 F2 U' F' 
3. (DNF(54.29)) R2 U' F' R U2 L F' U2 L U2 R2 F2 B2 D R2 B2 U' B2 U' F2 
4. 53.96 R2 F U2 B R2 B' L2 B' R2 U2 F R B2 U2 B D2 R U B2 F 
5. (40.64) B' U2 F L2 F' D2 R2 B' U2 B R' B2 R' U' F2 U2 F U' L' F


----------



## G2013 (Jan 17, 2018)

Nice 9 alg sub21

1. 20.790[8.33] R' D2 F' U2 R2 F U2 L2 R2 F2 U2 F' U B2 L' U2 L D' U' R B2 Rw' Uw2

z2 x
Uw L: U' M' U2 M U'
U' R' U, M'
R Uw' M' Uw2' M' Uw' R'
L U' M' U2 M U' L'
M' U M, D // this should have been l' R' E R U' R' E' R U l 

R2, L' U' L U
D x': D2, L' U' L
L, U R' U'
U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2

81 moves in 12.45 seconds = 6.5 TPS


----------



## h2f (Jan 18, 2018)

Fianlly sub1 ao5. Avg of 5: 57.48


Spoiler



Time List:
1. (DNF(57.71)[19.29]) U B2 D' B2 U2 B2 D' R2 F2 R2 U2 B' R' U F2 R2 F' L' F D' U2 Rw2 Uw' 
2. 53.86[20.18] D' F2 D R2 U F2 D' U' F2 L2 F' D F2 D' L' D' R' U F' D2 Fw Uw2 
3. 56.92[20.32] U B2 L2 D' R2 U R2 U' L2 U' B2 R' U F2 U R U' B' D2 B2 Fw' 
4. (53.69[19.13]) D' F L2 F' D2 B' D2 U2 B2 F' R2 D2 L D F2 U B F' U2 F2 Uw2 
5. 1:01.66[26.06] B' L2 R2 B U2 L2 B' R2 F' U2 R2 L D F' U' R' F2 D2 L' F Rw Uw


----------



## newtonbase (Jan 18, 2018)

h2f said:


> Fianlly sub1 ao5. Avg of 5: 57.48
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Well done.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jan 18, 2018)

Another sub 40... Barely. This feels like a huge failure because I messed up the execution really badly and had to redo a good portion of the Edges. Could've been a pretty low 30.

Generated By csTimer on 2018-1-18
single: 39.18

Time List:
1. 39.18 R2 D' L2 F2 D B2 R2 U R2 F2 U2 F' U' B F L' D2 L2 B' L R2


----------



## G2013 (Jan 18, 2018)

Nice BLD solves I got while livestreaming + my 8th sub20 ever!

43:19 20.92
47:58 20.94
53:13 19.75

Reconstruction of the 19.75:


Spoiler



Scramble: B' F D B L F2 B R' L B' R' L' F D2 L U' D2 L' B2 L' B2 F U2 F' D2

x2
Uw': R2' U M' U' R U M U' R
U L' U: M' U2 M U2
U' x: U R2 U', M'
Lw U' M U2 M' U' Lw'
x: M', U L' U'

D' R': R' D R, U2
R U2: R' D R, U'
U' R: R D' R', U2

8 algs, 69 moves in about 12.5 seconds, approximately 5.8 TPS


----------



## Dancing Jules (Jan 18, 2018)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> Another sub 40... Barely. This feels like a huge failure because I messed up the execution really badly and had to redo a good portion of the Edges. Could've been a pretty low 30.
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2018-1-18
> single: 39.18
> ...


Oh, it's you! I know you from reddit. Hi!

Just looked at your WCA profile. Are you faster at 3blind execution than at 3x3?


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jan 19, 2018)

Dancing Jules said:


> Oh, it's you! I know you from reddit. Hi!
> 
> Just looked at your WCA profile. Are you faster at 3blind execution than at 3x3?



Hey o/

My official 3x3 times are shameful, lol. I average sub 18(ish) at home but competitions always make me brainfart :confused:

My 3BLD execution isn't the best either, but I'm slowly getting there now that I'm improving at 3Style.


----------



## Dancing Jules (Jan 19, 2018)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> Hey o/
> 
> My official 3x3 times are shameful, lol. I average sub 18(ish) at home but competitions always make me brainfart :confused:
> 
> My 3BLD execution isn't the best either, but I'm slowly getting there now that I'm improving at 3Style.


Your memorization must be insanely quick then.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jan 19, 2018)

Dancing Jules said:


> Your memorization must be insanely quick then.


His memo is freaking godly in comparison to his execution time. If he could pick up his execution speed he could be super good


----------



## KeannyThe6x6 (Jan 20, 2018)

Yo Keanny solved a mirrorblocks BLD OH!!
Link: 



Note: The attempt is split into two parts.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jan 22, 2018)

PB Mo3 

Generated By csTimer on 2018-1-22
mean of 3: *47.32*

Time List:
1. 47.86 B L2 R2 B2 L2 F' D2 R2 U2 F2 D2 L' B2 U' L2 R' D' F2 R' B2 Rw2 Uw2 
2. 54.92 F2 R2 D B2 D2 L2 F2 D2 U' F2 D' B' D2 B2 L' B R2 D R' D' F 
3. 39.18 R2 D' L2 F2 D B2 R2 U R2 F2 U2 F' U' B F L' D2 L2 B' L R2


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jan 22, 2018)

Multibld pb  12/13 in 59:38.68. Last attempt of 13 took 1:08.xx and was only 9/13 so this attempt is really nice. The dnf was off by a 3cycle (forgot a pair)


----------



## -Joseph (Jan 22, 2018)

4:13 PB and first success since I came back to cubing.


----------



## G2013 (Jan 22, 2018)

22.418 PB 3BLD mo3! Would be 2nd in the world (not even sub WR boo) ;D

1. 22.432 6/12' 10 algs D2 F2 U2 F D2 B' L2 R2 F' L2 U L D R2 D2 R' D' L B Fw' Uw 


Spoiler



x y
F': M' U' M' U' M' U2' M U' M U' M U2
U: S', R' F' R
R' U M' U2 M U R
L, U' M' U
M U' M' U2' M' U M U2'
x: U R' U', M' //should've set up with r not x
U' L' U: M' U2 M U2 //I should've used the U' D R' comm with E slices

L, U' R2 U //should've been U R U setup
U: R D' R', U2
U' L' U, R2

85 moves in 14.3 secs = 5.94 TPS


2. 23.633 6/12 9 algs F2 L2 D' B2 R' U2 F' U F2 R U' B2 U' R2 U R2 D' R2 U' L2 D' Uw 


Spoiler



z2 y'
L2, U' M' U //maybe I should've done the S setup one?
Uw L U': M' U2 M U2 //U' R' E R setup maybe?
y': U R2 U', M //sorry for this one LOL I just mess it up when doing the S one
U': D' R2 D, M
R' U M' U' R2 U M U' R'
U2: U L U', M'

r': U2, L' D2 L
U R: R D' R', U2
D, R U2 R'

81 moves in 15.5 = 5.2 TPS


3. 21.189 8/8!! 8 algs L' F' B2 U2 R' D' R D F R2 F R2 D2 F' U2 R2 B2 U2 D Rw' Uw'
when I saw the third scramble I thought "oh crap pls don't miss that PB!!!"


Spoiler



z y
U2: U' R' U, M'
f2, R2 U' R2'
L U M2 U' L U M2 U' L2
S, R' F' R

U', L D2 L'
R U2: R' D' R, U'
U R U', L'
R': R' D2 R, U2

70 moves in 13.17 = 5.3 TPS


----------



## Dancing Jules (Jan 23, 2018)

I just got my first 3blind Mo3 and Ao5:

Generated by Block Keeper on Tue Jan 23 2018

Ao5: 5:02.38

1. (DNF) (R' F2 U2 R2 D2 R' U2 B2 D2 U2 R' B R F L D U2 F' L2 D U x z')
2. (4:39.66) (D2 B2 F2 R B2 L2 D2 B2 L' D2 R D B F' L' D F2 D R2 B D2 x y)
3. 4:44.44 (U L B U' L' F2 R2 F' L B' R2 U2 F2 B2 U' R2 U' R2 U R2 D' y2)
4. 5:29.64 (F2 U R2 U' R2 U B2 U2 R2 U R2 B L D2 B D2 L D U B2 L x y)
5. 4:53.04 (F' U' L2 B2 D2 F R' B2 U F' R2 B L2 U2 F D2 B L2 U2 B x)

The Mo3 of solves 2-4 is 4:57.91 - which would be a respectable second place in my country-ranking. Lol.


----------



## sigalig (Jan 24, 2018)

Sub-6 5bld mo3 

mean of 3: 5:55.92

Time List:
1. 5:33.81 Lw2 B' Dw' Uw B2 Fw' Rw2 F Uw' U' R2 Fw' Uw' D Bw2 Rw2 Lw' L U' Bw2 U Fw D L' R Fw2 B2 L Lw2 Bw' Dw' Fw B' R' U2 Uw' Lw2 F D2 R2 Dw2 Lw L2 R' Uw2 U B' U Dw B2 U Uw2 F' R B2 U Dw' B' R Rw2
2. 6:24.57 Fw' B Uw Fw2 L2 Bw2 Uw2 D Fw2 Lw' L U Uw' Lw2 Uw' L2 Lw2 R U' F2 Lw B' Uw' Rw U' Bw' U2 Uw Lw' F2 Fw' Uw Rw Bw2 L2 Lw D2 B2 Fw U2 Fw' B D Bw2 Fw F' B2 Lw Rw' U F2 Dw' D' U' L2 R Bw2 Rw' D B
3. 5:49.38 B2 F' Rw2 B' Bw2 Rw2 L2 Bw2 Fw2 D R2 Rw2 Bw2 L2 Rw Fw Lw Uw Rw B' Lw U' Fw Lw' U2 Lw2 Uw L Bw Uw2 B' R2 Dw2 Rw Dw' B2 D F2 Bw Uw Fw2 Rw2 F Fw R Dw D' Uw2 U2 F2 L2 Bw F Lw Uw Bw2 R' Lw Dw F2

Edit: ended up getting a 5:45 DNF by 5 xcenters immediately after this, then a 5:39 success woooooo
5:57.71 5bld ao5


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jan 24, 2018)

Multi pb. 12/13 in 59:02.11, same amount of points as previous pb but I beat the time by about 36 seconds. Dnf was my 3bld cube  I traced the last possible piece wrong :/ I memod and executed SB instead of SM. So 100% perfect execution and recall but the last letter was a mis-memo  still happy with overall


----------



## sigalig (Jan 25, 2018)

pb ao5 woooop
unfortunately i failed a possible pb mo3, with a 23, 24, then a 33 with at least 5 seconds of pausing before corners

avg of 5: 26.75

Time List:
1. 30.24 B2 U2 B U2 B' L2 B U2 R2 F2 L2 D B2 R2 B L2 R' B D R' Fw' 
2. 24.98[12/6] D' B2 D2 B' L2 R2 B F2 D2 R2 U R' U' B' L2 D' R B L Fw Uw2 
3. (23.77[12/6]) U D L' F2 B R' F' B2 D' L R2 F2 L2 F' R2 F2 D2 B L2 F2 U2 Rw2 
4. (33.33) B R L F D R L' F' D B' R2 F2 U2 F' L2 U2 D2 F2 R2 D2 R Rw Uw 
5. 25.02 U F2 D' L2 U L2 D2 R2 D B2 L2 F L D U L2 D B' D' F2 D Rw2 Uw'


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 26, 2018)

First successful sub-2 exec. 

3:47.28[1:47.48] B2 Fw2 F R2 B' Rw' Uw2 D' Lw Uw2 D' R2 F' L2 F Lw' D' Lw Rw2 Dw' B2 Rw' Bw2 F' D Bw' D2 L2 Fw' B' Uw' B' L' Rw' Dw' D' B' U2 B' Dw L' Lw2 F' D U2 Lw' Dw Uw2 Bw' L2 Fw' F2 L' R2 D2 Fw D R2 Fw' B2


----------



## schapel (Jan 26, 2018)

Generated By csTimer on 2018-1-26
avg of 12: 27.83

Time List:
1. 28.71 D2 R2 F2 L2 F' R2 D2 B2 F' L2 R' U F2 D' R2 U2 F D F U2 Rw' Uw'
2. (25.31) R2 F2 L2 D U L2 F2 D' B2 R2 D' L' B R' D' F2 L F2 U' B' Uw'
3. 27.42 D R U' F' D' R' D' R F2 B L2 D2 L2 D2 F2 D' B2 U' B2 U2 B2 Fw' Uw'
4. 29.73 F' D L U F' U2 R D R2 F2 R' F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R' D2 F' Fw' Uw
5. 28.00 D' L2 U' R2 D2 L2 D B2 U B' L R U B L' D2 U R' U2 Rw Uw
6. 26.10 F L2 R2 D R2 B2 U' B2 D' F2 R2 U2 L' F2 D L D2 B U B Uw2
7. 27.83 F D' U' B2 F2 R2 U F2 U' L2 R' F' R' D F2 L U2 L R' Fw Uw2
8. 26.07 B' R2 D2 B2 R2 D' B2 R2 D2 L2 D R F' L D2 B2 L D L' R' Rw Uw
9. 27.81 D' B D2 B2 R2 B' R2 F2 L2 R2 D2 F' R B D' L' U2 B L' D2 U2 Fw Uw2
10. 26.77 B2 L2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U B2 U' R2 U2 B L2 R B2 L F D L' D2 F2 Fw' Uw2
11. (34.73) D2 L2 F L2 U2 B' R2 D2 F' D2 F' R D' F L F U' L R' U' F Uw'
12. 29.90 L' D2 L2 D' R' B L2 D2 L F L2 U2 D2 F' U2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D2 Uw

finally switched to 3-style edges a few days ago, got super nervous on the last scramble and did 2 extra comms because I was on 28.0x ao12


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jan 26, 2018)

First ever BLD solve. 37:12.86 (~26:25). OP/OP. Corners: aKU TouchDown BmX Edges: QuiD VaN LaX WC (toilet stall) PH (acidity) lUX (Gemini Syndrome album)

Not a super skillful solve or memo obviously but for a first success I'll sure take it! Second ever full attempt. Kind of surprised I got a success this quickly since I didn't actually learn properly. Still don't know parity and don't know my letter scheme. I waited for a scramble without parity to not quit in the middle of and still have to count letters around my cube to find targets.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jan 26, 2018)

Yaaaaay

Generated By csTimer on 2018-1-26
*avg of 12: 53.49*

Time List:


48.69[13.98] F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 D2 U' L2 U' B2 R U2 L B2 R' D L2 D2 B Rw' Uw2


53.27[12.74] B2 R2 F2 L U2 B2 R' U2 L2 B2 R2 U' B' R' F R D2 R2 F2 R


51.32[15.37] U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 D F2 D' L2 F2 U R' U' B R F' L' B2 F D2 R' Fw'


59.59[15.19] U2 L' D2 R2 U2 B2 D2 L F2 L R2 B' F U' L B' D2 R2 D B2 Fw Uw'


(DNF(49.83)[12.93]) B2 D2 B L2 F U2 B' U2 F2 D2 F' L' U R F U' R D' F2 L2 U' Rw2 Uw


49.83[15.42] F2 U F2 R2 D F2 U R2 B2 D2 L2 B' F D R' B' L2 F2 D2 B U Rw Uw


51.57[11.51] L2 U R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D F2 L2 D2 B R2 U2 R' F U' L' B R2 U' Rw2


50.96[? ] B2 L R2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R' F2 R F2 U L' B R2 D' U' F' R D' F Rw Uw'


1:03.43[13.37] U2 R2 F2 D2 L B2 R' B2 R' U2 F' L U2 F2 U' F' R' B Rw'


(45.54+[12.45]) B' L2 U2 L' F2 L' U2 R2 U2 B2 R B L U' R D' F' D' L Rw Uw'


55.83[16.44] B' D R2 U2 F2 D R2 U' L2 R2 D2 L2 F R D B D F2 L U' Rw2 Uw2


50.44[12.66] F2 U2 L2 B' U2 B F' D2 R2 F R2 L U F D' L2 F' U2 R U R2 Fw Uw'


----------



## G2013 (Jan 26, 2018)

22.47 mean with 19.58 single on cam! Also other sub20 dnf lol


----------



## wlcm2rlt (Jan 26, 2018)

Okay, a lil bit late but two days ago my first successful 3BLD solve happened (time is about 10 minutes including memo).
Edges (just a story to laugh, interpreted from russian): fizzy chewing gum in a suitcase which is waving a ribbon with an 'xD' emoticon on it, which is doing this 'Roll safe' meme gesture. (GaZ, ZHvAchka, CHeModan, lENta, XD, UM)
Corners (also interpreted): Caviar, black, chessboard (IKra, CHeRniy, SHaKHmaty).
Last 40 seconds of my solve: https://instagram.com/p/BeWEY68Amtp/ (reaction!)

Now trying harder scrambles shared by one really cool BLD guy *wink-wink*. Gotta be fun!


----------



## wlcm2rlt (Jan 26, 2018)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> First ever BLD solve. 37:12.86 (~26:25). OP/OP. Corners: aKU TouchDown BmX Edges: QuiD VaN LaX WC (toilet stall) PH (acidity) lUX (Gemini Syndrome album)
> 
> Not a super skillful solve or memo obviously but for a first success I'll sure take it! Second ever full attempt. Kind of surprised I got a success this quickly since I didn't actually learn properly. Still don't know parity and don't know my letter scheme. I waited for a scramble without parity to not quit in the middle of and still have to count letters around my cube to find targets.




OH PLEASE TELL ME is aKU a reference to Samurai Jack?
Gratz tho!!!


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jan 27, 2018)

wlcm2rlt said:


> Okay, a lil bit late but two days ago my first successful 3BLD solve happened (time is about 10 minutes including memo).
> Edges (just a story to laugh, interpreted from russian): fizzy chewing gum in a suitcase which is waving a ribbon with an 'xD' emoticon on it, which is doing this 'Roll safe' meme gesture. (GaZ, ZHvAchka, CHeModan, lENta, XD, UM)
> Corners (also interpreted): Caviar, black, chessboard (IKra, CHeRniy, SHaKHmaty).
> Last 40 seconds of my solve: https://instagram.com/p/BeWEY68Amtp/ (reaction!)
> ...



Prekraznyie!


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jan 27, 2018)

wlcm2rlt said:


> OH PLEASE TELL ME is aKU a reference to Samurai Jack?
> Gratz tho!!!


Nope, just the name of this enormous bouncer dude at a concert venue near me, haha. Hate to disappoint.  And thanks.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jan 28, 2018)

46.49 PB Mo3! 

54.73
42.57
42.19


----------



## Jacck (Jan 28, 2018)

not pb, but:
7bld in 68:42.63 [38:20]
my 4th success ever came after 20 DNFs since oct'16 to finish all 28 events in the weekly competition this week 



Spoiler: video


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 29, 2018)

pb mo3 yay

Generated By csTimer on 2018-1-29
mean of 3: 38.43

Time List:
1. 39.33 B L B L' F' D' R2 D' U2 F' U2 B U2 L2 B' R2 F2 L2 D' 
2. 38.07 D2 F2 D2 U2 R2 D2 B' R2 B' D2 B' R' D' R2 D2 R' F' U' B2 F U' 
3. 37.89 L B2 F2 R' U2 R F2 R U2 B2 R2 B' D' L' F' U2 R2 F' R2 D2

memos were 10, 14 and 17 respectively lol


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Jan 30, 2018)

3BLD 17.69 PB







Spoiler: Reconsctruction



B2 F2 U B2 U' L2 D2 L2 U2 F2 B' U2 L D L2 D L F L Rw2 Uw

y z2

U R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 U'
D R' U R D' R' U' R
R' D R U2 R' D' R U2

M2 U M U2 M' U M2
M' U' R' U M U' R U
R' U' R' E' R2 E R' U R
U' R E R2 E' R U
U L2 S' L2 S U'


----------



## G2013 (Jan 31, 2018)

My turn Gregory 

Lista de tiempos:
1. 17.802[6.41] on 8 algs! D2 L2 F R2 F L2 B U2 F' L2 D2 U' L U' B2 L' D L' D B R2 Rw2 Uw2



Spoiler



y2
U' L' U: M' U' M' U' M' U2' M U' M U' M U2'
x': M, U R' U'
L' U L U: M' U2 M U2
U': S, r U r'

U': U', R' D R
U': R D R', U2
U R U': R' U R, D'
x': U, L D2 L'

87 moves in 11.38 seconds = 7.64 TPS, not bad at all!


----------



## sigalig (Jan 31, 2018)

5bld PB  4:55.34[2:05.92]

Pretty much a perfectly average scramble too...
xcenters: 9 algs
+centers: 10 algs
wings: 13 algs
midges: 5 algs
corners: 5 algs

reconstruction


----------



## wlcm2rlt (Jan 31, 2018)

Gregory Alekseev said:


> 3BLD 17.69 PB
> 
> 
> 
> ...




gjgjgj!


----------



## Meneghetti (Jan 31, 2018)

First sub-20 since I changed a huge part of my edge comms!

19.63[7.60] B2 L2 D2 R2 F U2 F2 R2 B D2 F' R' F R2 B2 U' B U' F2 U2

[U, R D2 R’] // BL
[U’ R; R D R’, U2] // JF
[R; R U2 R’, D2] // WS 

Rw U M U2 M U’ M’ U2 R’ // WP
F’ Rw2 E Rw2 E F // CH
[M2 U: R’ E R2 E’ R’] // LV
Rw U’ R’ U M2 U’ R U M’ R’ // AM
[F’: R U R’, E’] // TQ

72 STM / 12.03s = 5.98 stps


----------



## sigalig (Feb 1, 2018)

5bld PB ao5: 5:44.34
Still feels slow, I'd like to have sub-5:30 or sub-NAR mo3 by this weekend
Also if I didn't dnf that 3rd solve by 6 pieces it would be 5:30 mo3 and 5:39 ao5 :/

avg of 5: 5:44.34

Time List:
1. 5:41.56 B U' Uw2 Fw2 Bw R2 D' Lw' L U' Rw' U R' Bw2 U' L Dw' Fw L2 Uw' Bw L' Fw2 Dw2 R Rw Lw2 Bw' Lw B' R2 Fw2 Dw2 Lw2 Dw2 Bw U' Uw' Rw2 L Fw' U D R2 Bw D' R' B' F Fw' Uw' R U2 B2 D2 F' R2 Uw U R 
2. 6:06.76 B Lw R2 F2 Dw F' Lw Uw2 F2 U' D Rw Dw2 L U2 R' Fw R2 Dw2 U' F2 Bw2 Uw' U2 Fw' D L2 Bw L Rw2 B Fw Uw' U2 Bw' R2 Uw D' L Bw2 R2 Dw' Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 D2 Bw2 R2 Bw U2 R Uw' Dw2 Rw2 F Bw' Fw' D' Dw2 F' 
3. (DNF(5:52.10)[4+, 2w]) U' Rw2 B Rw' D' U2 Lw' Bw Uw' Dw' Bw Lw' D R2 B L Lw2 U Dw2 D' Uw' Rw' R2 Fw' Bw Rw L2 Fw' B R' D F' U B' D U2 F D2 Bw2 Uw' U' L2 Rw2 D2 U' Rw' Lw Bw Dw Fw' Dw2 Lw' Bw Dw L2 Fw2 Bw' D2 Uw Dw2 
4. (5:14.30) L' Dw R2 U' R2 L' Bw2 R Lw B' Lw Rw2 D B F' Dw Uw' F2 Lw Bw' B F2 U' Uw' D' Fw' Bw R' Bw2 B2 F R2 Dw' Uw' Lw' Fw2 Dw2 Fw B2 Uw' Lw2 L2 Fw2 R' Lw2 B2 Rw Lw2 Dw2 R2 F2 R' Dw Rw2 L2 Bw2 Uw' L' U' R 
5. 5:24.69 U Uw' F' R2 Rw2 Fw' U' Uw Dw2 Fw Rw Fw' Uw D B Rw' B' R2 Dw B' U' Fw2 F2 Dw2 D' R' B2 Rw Dw' Fw' R Bw2 U Bw L2 Bw Uw' Bw' Uw Lw B Bw' Rw2 Lw U' F2 Lw B Lw' Bw R F' U D2 Rw' F2 L' U2 Lw' Fw


----------



## Cale S (Feb 1, 2018)

4:03.92 5BLD


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Feb 1, 2018)

28:15.94 (~23:05). Third success out of 5 ever attempts and first one with some difficult targets. PB by 9 minutes. (lol) BLD seems fun. Maybe I'll even find the discipline to learn parity. Or M2.


----------



## porkynator (Feb 1, 2018)

Nice Mo3: 21.32

1. 20.71 F2 L2 D' R2 D2 U L2 B2 F2 U2 B2 L U L2 D' B' U2 F2 D' B Rw'
2. 20.65 F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 R' B2 R U2 F2 D2 B U' B2 R' D2 L2 F' R D Uw
3. 22.60 L2 B F2 U2 L2 R2 F D2 L2 B D F D' F' L2 R D' L2 B F' Uw


----------



## sigalig (Feb 2, 2018)

yay another 5bld pb
xcenters: 10 algs
+centers: 9 algs
wings: 12 algs
midges: 8 algs (11 +a flip and fixing parity)
corners: 5 algs

worse than average 

reconstruction (2.69 TPS!)


----------



## porkynator (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## Alex B71 (Feb 2, 2018)

New 3BLD PB - 34.777 [ 12.281 | 22.496 ] - F' L2 D' R2 U2 R2 U R2 U' R2 F2 R2 L' B2 U' F U' R2 U2 F U Rw2 Uw2

Got a pretty awkward lock up on edges, could have been a much faster execution... Oh well, still happy with it.


----------



## Cale S (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## Roman (Feb 3, 2018)

1:17 memo, good


----------



## Ollie (Feb 3, 2018)

So sub-4 on 5BLD is a thing now?

Cool


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 4, 2018)

17:01 5bld, 4th success ever, first sub-20


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Feb 4, 2018)

3BLD PB ao5 23.71
Time List:
1. (DNF(27.15)) U2 B' D2 L B2 R' D' L' F R F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 F U2 R2 B' L2 B' Uw2
2. (22.58) B' R2 B' D2 B2 U2 F' U2 R2 B' F' U' B2 L' D F D' F R' U Rw' Uw' - 11 algs
3. 24.40 L' F2 D2 B' L2 R2 B' R2 U2 B' D2 R2 U L R U' F L2 D' U B2 Fw' Uw - 11 algs
4. 23.00 F2 U F2 D2 R2 U B2 D' L2 D' L2 R D U2 L B U' R' D L F2 - 10 algs
5. 23.72 L' D' R' U B D' B' U' R U2 B2 L D2 B2 L U2 L2 F2 L2 Uw' - 9 algs
22.58 on 11 algs is nice

And 25.91 ao12. It was ruined by counting 32 and two 29s, but it also had counting 19.66. I will beat it soon.


Spoiler: Times



Time List:
1. 25.88 L D2 R' F2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 R F D' F' R2 B2 F' D L R B Fw Uw'
2. 26.35 B2 L' U' R' L F U2 L U R D2 R2 U2 B2 R U2 F2 L F2 L' Uw2
3. 29.27 D B2 U' B2 F2 U L2 R2 F2 U2 B R2 D L D L2 D' B' U2 R Rw' Uw'
4. 32.15 D2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U B2 D B2 U' R B U L' B' D' B R F R2 Rw
5. 23.38 U R2 D F2 D' L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D2 L' D' F' U L2 R' F2 R2 F' R' Fw' Uw'
6. (19.54) R2 D2 B' F2 R2 F R2 D2 R2 F2 R U L D' B U2 R' F L' F2 Rw' Uw
7. 29.24 U2 L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 L F2 U' B F2 U' F D2 L' D R2 F Fw
8. 23.21 U2 B L2 B U D F L D F R2 F2 D2 R2 F' L2 F D2 F' U2 Fw Uw'
9. 27.93 D F2 U2 B L2 F R2 B' R2 B' L D' L' F' L' D' R' B F2 Fw Uw2
10. (DNF(26.96)) L' D2 R B2 F2 R' B2 R2 B2 D2 R D L B L2 D B' U B' U2 Rw2
11. 19.66 L2 U B2 D2 U' B2 U F2 L2 F2 L2 F D B F2 D F L R2 B' D' Uw
12. 22.00 R' L F' D F' L' U2 R2 B R2 D2 B2 U' B2 U B2 U' R2 U Uw'


----------



## G2013 (Feb 5, 2018)

2:12 4BLD PB! 

My best DNF was 2:13 so LOL


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Feb 5, 2018)

Finally a 4BLD single, yay! 4th attempt of this week's BLD Race:

Generated By csTimer on 2018-2-5
single: *13:15.64*

Time List:
1. 13:15.64 [6:56.56] F' Rw2 Fw' D Uw U Fw' F2 Rw U L2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw Rw R D2 B2 U2 B' Fw' R F' D' Uw U2 Fw2 Rw B Uw L' R F2 Uw' B Rw' R2 U B' Fw'

Wings were cool, Corners kinda awkward and Centers were average. This was actually a YOLO solve after 3 failures back to back. Pretty stoked overall.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Feb 5, 2018)

just had the weirdest/luckiest 3bld session ever

4. 16.38 R2 B2 D2 R2 U F2 U' B2 U' F2 B' L D' L2 D F R U2 R' B2 Fw' Uw 
5. (DNF(21.82)) D B U2 R2 B U2 R2 B2 R2 B F2 D2 U' F U' L R' D' L' R U Uw' 
6. 16.81 D F2 U' R2 D' F2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U' B' L D U2 B2 R' D L F R 
7. 19.63 L F' L' B L2 D L F2 U' B' R B2 L F2 R2 L' U2 R2 L' B2 U2 Fw' Uw' 
8. DNF(22.27) F' L2 D U B2 L2 D F2 R2 B2 D R' B R' F L D F U' F' Rw' 
9. 18.48 B2 R' U2 D R2 F D B2 R' B D2 L2 F B' R2 U2 B2 D2 Rw2 Uw' 
10. DNF(21.82) U' D L' U2 D2 B L' B' D U2 B2 R D2 F2 L' D2 B2 D2 R2 
11. 24.55 U2 B2 L' U2 R B2 R' U2 B2 R U2 B D' U2 L' B2 L2 B' U Rw' Uw' 
12. 22.74 R2 D2 U2 B2 D2 F' R2 F' R2 D2 F L' D' F R' B' U2 B' U B U2 Uw


----------



## G2013 (Feb 5, 2018)

Sub20 on an average scramble! EDIT: As Graham pointed out, 8/10 is actually pretty lucky... xD woops
1. 19.994[7.547] 8/10 9 algs!  F2 R2 U2 R' U2 L U2 F2 L2 F2 D L' B2 D2 L B2 U' Rw2 Uw2



Spoiler



y2
U R2 U': M' U2 M U2
R Uw M Uw2' M Uw R'
F: E, r' F r
R' U': M' U2 M U2
L2 U': M' U2 M U2

R' U D R': U, R' D R
U': U', R' D R
U' D' R: U2, R D' R'
D' R': R' U R, D'



87 moves in 12.44 seconds = 6.99 TPS

EDIT: WHICH GAVE A PB 22.76 AVG5!!!! OMGGG

Avg de 5: 22.769
Lista de tiempos:
1. 22.649 F R U2 L U2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L F R U L' D L' B' R Rw' Uw'
2. (19.994) F2 R2 U2 R' U2 L U2 F2 L2 F2 D L' B2 D2 L B2 U' Rw2 Uw2
3. (28.028) L B' L2 U2 B U2 F D2 B L' U B2 R' F2 R2 U' B2 F' Fw Uw
4. 22.706 D' B2 U F2 R2 U' B2 U B2 L' U' F U' L' U' R' B' U' F D' Rw'
5. 22.952 F U2 L2 R2 B U2 B' U2 B2 D L2 D2 L2 B R2 F' L F L2 Fw' Uw2


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Feb 5, 2018)

Another 4BLD PB! Very good memo and execution, although I messed up Wings and had to redo a couple targets that I did in advance.

Generated By csTimer on 2018-2-5
single: 12:42.23

Time List:
1. 12:42.23 [6:49.57] L' D2 F2 L' F2 L F2 R' D2 B2 F2 D B2 R' F' L U2 R D' R' Rw2 F Uw2 R2 U2 F' L' Fw2 Uw2 F' R2 U B F Rw2 Uw' Rw2 Fw Uw L' Fw' L Uw' Fw' x2 y'


----------



## Alex B71 (Feb 6, 2018)

Managed to get another PB today

F' B2 L' U2 F' U' R' B2 L U2 R2 B' U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U2 L2 B' Rw Uw'
33.015 (11.574 | 21.441)

First sub-12 memo, been getting alot of 12 and 13 memos with successes also, just need to put alot of effort into edge comms and the sub-30s should start showing up.


----------



## Cale S (Feb 6, 2018)

1:50.36 4BLD pb single, corner parity

R2 Rw' Uw2 Rw2 R B' D' F2 L' Uw D B Fw' Rw' R' L U2 R2 Rw L Fw' F D' F2 R U' L2 F2 U' D F Uw2 D' F' Fw2 L Rw Fw U2 D2

44 memo

edit: 2:03 mo3 and 2:15 avg5


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Feb 6, 2018)

First ever 4BLD ao12! 3:22.40

Best was 2:44.36, which is PB single, and it also contained PB mo3 and ao5


----------



## Prabal Baishya (Feb 6, 2018)

5BLD PB
24 mins 44 secs( 15:05)
[Pretty new to 5BLD, not been a month since I first got my first success with a time of ~42 mins]
And this was was my second attempt.

Scramble:
R2 Uw' U L2 Rw' R Uw' Fw Uw' R' Fw Bw2 U2 F L' D2 Rw2
Lw2 R L' Fw' Bw D' Dw' R Bw2 Dw Lw' Rw F' Lw2 Fw2 B
Bw2 Lw D' B2 D L R2 Fw' R2 Uw' U' B2 Bw' Rw B2 R' D2
Uw2 Lw' F' R Uw' F' D L2 Fw' 3Fw' 3Uw

Memo:
+ Centers: UA IE CR FS VM JG XH KP TL
x Centers: MU EN VQ JG OF AG KH RC XS L
Midges: XB PN SH AL EF CI
Wings: RL XK NF JH AQ CB DG IS PV TE MW OQ
Corners: PO BL MQ ID

Execution methods:
U2 for + centers and X centers.
M2 for midges.
r2 for wings.
Old Pochmann for corners.

697 turns in 575 seconds
= 1.21 TPS.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Feb 6, 2018)

I got my second 5bld success today, went safe and also had lots of memo pauses so not pb but whatever


----------



## Roman (Feb 6, 2018)

I saw a video of an Olympic gymnast Nile Wilson solving the cube on the trampoline while doing a somersault every 5 bounces. Here it is.



Spoiler: video











I love watching Nile's vlogs and this challange was especially interesting for me so I took my cube and went to the trampolines club the next day  After a couple of tries, I got a 35ish seconds solve. I was trying to do a flip every 3 jumps, becaue 5 seemed way too boring.

Here is my video (uncut, sorry, the thing starts at 0:30 and ends at 1:10)



Spoiler: video











The next logical thing for me was doing it blindfolded. I can't flip with my eyes closed yet, so I just tried doing memo and then exec without looking at the cube while still bouncing.
I got 1:22 after a lot tries. Reasons for all DNFs (they were actually give-ups) were a commutator execution being interrupted by a backflip, where it's impossible to recover  So I developed a little tactic to do a 3BLD while doing a flip every 3 jumps. I basically prepare to do a commutator and then start executing it right after the backflip landing. 2 extra bounces is enough to complete the execution and think about the next one, and so on.
I want to do it sub-1 now. I will film it hopefully this weekend and upload on my channel, not *unlisted* this time


----------



## G2013 (Feb 7, 2018)

Roman said:


> I saw a video of an Olympic gymnast Nile Wilson solving the cube on the trampoline while doing a somersault every 5 bounces. Here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



3BLD is 2 ez v2? xD That's so cool!


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Feb 7, 2018)

That's really cool Roman, can't wait for the 3BLD version! I'm glad I had your version to watch, I skipped through the first half of that other video looking for the actual solve then gave up.


----------



## porkynator (Feb 7, 2018)

I think I can say I am globally sub-25, which feels very nice.

Today I did 35 solves, rushing a good number of them. Accuracy 20/35, mean 24.22 (but I missed the keyboard a couple of times, so probably more like 24.0x). Splits 8/16 (box and random orientation). I need to work on my execution, especially fingetricks and parity.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Feb 7, 2018)

4BLD is fun  dumb recall issues cost me sub 10 though

Generated By csTimer on 2018-2-7
single: 10:54.10

Time List:
1. 10:54.10 [5:22.10] D2 Uw Rw2 L F Uw' Fw' F U F' R' Uw' F B2 Fw' Rw2 D Fw R B' Rw2 D F L' B Rw' D2 Rw' F U2 Rw2 L' R U R U' L B2 L D2


----------



## Meneghetti (Feb 8, 2018)

I've been practicing safe solves for public presentations a lot lately, so today I decided to go for an average of 50 and got this on cam 






Do you guys know what the UWR is? I couldn't find anything on YouTube.


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 8, 2018)

Roman said:


> I saw a video of an Olympic gymnast Nile Wilson solving the cube on the trampoline while doing a somersault every 5 bounces. Here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great, 
good luck for trying it blindfolded!


----------



## Oatch (Feb 9, 2018)

For a change, I decided to try something niche and suss out pyraminx BLD. Luckily enough I got a success on my first attempt in about 8 minutes, with memo done in 4:16.21. Technically, I finished memo but then realised I had to do something else quickly so I came back after about 10 minutes and did execution. Getting used to the lettering scheme and general layout of the puzzle was probably the biggest challenge for me, which is probably why it took me forever to do tracing. Execution was slow and steady - it definitely has scope for improvement with a few more attempts under my belt.

Overall, pretty stoked and pleased with my effort. This might be something I'll revisit periodically to keep things interesting if I hit a wall with 3BLD or whatnot.


----------



## Prabal Baishya (Feb 9, 2018)

4BLD PB!!!
6:58 [3:34]
Got this PB after a 5:46 DNF.(DNF by 3 wings)
Reduced 2:14 from earlier PB of 9:12.
8 solved x-centers, 1 solved wing and 2 solved corners made life easier but, bad pauses during wing execution and some cube lock ups prevented it from being sub-6.
Intersetingly, got this PB on Fabio's 10:54 4BLD scramble.
409 moves in 203 secs
=2.01 TPS


----------



## kake123 (Feb 10, 2018)

21/25 MBLD in 50min 41.44s [memo ~31min]

Off by a flipped edge for 2 cubes, a twisted corner for 1 cube and two corner targets for 1 cube

Finally able to get a decent memo speed


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 10, 2018)

Generated By csTimer on 2018-2-10
avg of 5: 37.45

Time List:
1. 36.16 U B R2 D R2 U2 L B U B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F' R2 
2. (33.49) B2 U B2 D2 U L2 D F2 U L2 F2 B D' F D B L2 D' F2 R' U2 
3. 39.66 B' L2 R2 B R2 F' D2 L2 D U B' R2 D' U L' R' F' L' 
4. (DNF(52.81)) U' L2 D2 R2 B2 D' L2 D L2 B2 D2 F L2 B2 D2 R' D U' F L' F2 
5. 36.52 F2 R' L' U' B R2 B' U2 F' R D2 R' U2 L F2 R' D2 L F2

with 36.44 mo3, both PB's by quite a lot yay


----------



## sigalig (Feb 10, 2018)

Meneghetti said:


> I've been practicing safe solves for public presentations a lot lately, so today I decided to go for an average of 50 and got this on cam
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty sure Angelo Zhang has a 26.xy ao50


----------



## Jacck (Feb 11, 2018)

Last weekend Mark Boyanowski completed a Mo3 in 5bld.
He was the 20th to do this in comp and became just the second (after Jan Bentlage) to have an average or mean in all actual events.

Yesterday I did a Mo3 in 7x7 and am now the third with a complete scoresheet


----------



## CarterK (Feb 11, 2018)

Jacck said:


> Last weekend Mark Boyanowski completed a Mo3 in 5bld.
> He was the 20th to do this in comp and became just the second (after Jan Bentlage) to have an average or mean in all actual events.
> 
> Yesterday I did a Mo3 in 7x7 and am now the third with a complete scoresheet


He also got UOWR Multi mean lol


----------



## CarterK (Feb 11, 2018)

YESSSSSSSS 6BLD Success!

44:08 with 30:02 memo

Got through all of outer wings, then realized I needed to go back a couple wings because I missed 2 letter pairs. Had parity on both wing sets so I did parity with 2 layers at the end.



Spoiler: Video


----------



## kake123 (Feb 11, 2018)

Yay, finally a Sub-5 4BLD avg5!

*4min 41.471s* Mo3 PB
*4min 44.254s* Avg5 PB



Spoiler: Scrambles from plusTimer



4BLD

Number of Solves: 5
Mean: 4:59.594
Best: 4:33.122
Worst: 6:12.085
Average: 4:44.254
Current Ao5: 4:44.254
Best Ao5: 4:44.254

1. 4:41.473
11/02/2018 17:56:45
D R' U' B D L2 F U2 R B U2 L2 B' F' R2 D2 B R2 L2 D2 Rw2 D Fw2 R' Uw2 F2 L' U' F2 U2 Rw2 Fw D Fw2 F R' B Uw' Fw' B L D' Rw Fw' x' y2

2. (6:12.085)
11/02/2018 18:03:29
R2 B2 D2 F' R2 F L2 B' U2 B' D2 R' B2 R D' R2 B' R' L' U' D Rw2 D Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 U' F' U B2 Rw2 B' U' B2 Rw Uw2 L2 B Rw' F2 Fw' L' Uw R' U2 Fw2 Rw' z y

3. 4:54.138
11/02/2018 18:15:19
R2 B2 F2 U R2 F2 U2 R2 U' B' U2 F2 D' F2 L U B' L' F' D' Rw2 D R2 D' Fw2 U2 R Fw2 L B2 U L' F L Fw Rw2 Fw U2 B2 Rw Uw' B2 U L' Fw x2

4. 4:37.153
11/02/2018 18:23:14
F L2 F2 U2 B U2 R2 D2 R2 D2 L' B R F2 U' F R U B R Fw2 Uw2 B' Rw2 Fw2 B' L2 Fw2 D' F' L2 D' L2 Rw' Fw2 L F' Uw R' B2 Uw2 Fw' D L D2 x y'

5. (4:33.122)
11/02/2018 18:31:38
F2 L2 R2 U2 B2 D' F2 B2 L B2 L2 D L D L B D B2 L2 Uw2 Rw2 D' B2 Rw2 U' F U2 L2 U F2 Rw Uw2 B Rw B' Rw2 Fw D Fw' Uw F L' B' x y


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Feb 11, 2018)

First sub-10 4BLD after an ungodly amount of failures.

Edit 3: OK this closes down a really productive weekend for me. Two back to back sub 10s, a 9:34.31 Mo3 (first ever!) as well as a 10:25.02 Ao5! 

Prerty happy  I have been super salty with 4BLD lately due to too many failures and my inability to backtrack specific mistakes, but this is quickly changing the more I practice.

Generated By csTimer on 2018-2-11
*avg of 5: 10:25.02*



Spoiler: Scrambles



Time List:
1. 11:39.96[6:05.77] L2 Fw' B' D F' R B Fw D F Fw' B2 L Fw2 B R F Fw' R' Fw2 Uw' D2 Rw D' R2 U2 B2 Uw D' F' D' B U' D2 Rw Uw F D' Fw2 Uw2 
2. (DNF(8:54.88)) B' L2 B' R Rw2 Uw R Fw2 Uw Fw' D2 U2 F2 Rw2 B' Uw2 R' F2 U2 Fw2 D2 F2 U' Fw2 F2 U' D2 Rw2 B2 L' Uw L' Uw2 B2 D F' U' Rw B Fw2 
3. 9:18.45[4:01.27] R2 D2 F D' B' D Rw L Uw L F B D2 Fw2 U2 Uw F2 B2 Uw' F' U Fw2 D Uw R' D U R' D' R2 D2 Uw' Fw2 L2 Uw2 R2 F B2 Rw' Fw' 
4. (9:07.84[3:39.47]) U Uw D2 R Fw' Uw2 R B2 F' L B' R2 U B Fw D2 F' B2 Rw' Fw' Rw' Fw2 L' Uw' R' B2 F2 U2 L F' Uw L U' Rw F2 Rw' L2 U' D L 
5. 10:16.65[5:27.56] Rw' L' U' B2 F2 R' L' F' Rw2 Uw' R' Fw Uw R' L2 Fw' F B' R U2 L2 B' U Fw2 Rw' L Uw' R2 Uw R2 Rw2 B' L U' Uw' F' L2 Rw2 R' U2


----------



## sigalig (Feb 11, 2018)

Yaaaaay really happy with this 4bld PB 

2:08.17[58.10] F2 D2 B U Uw' F D' U' B' Uw2 B2 Fw F L U' B' L2 Fw2 Rw' Fw L Rw' B U Uw2 R Uw2 F' Fw2 U2 D Fw L' Rw U2 Fw D2 Rw2 D' Rw2

First sub-1:00 memo! And 3.33 TPS. Reconstruction here


----------



## Cale S (Feb 12, 2018)

1:44.53 4BLD pb 
35 memo

recon: bit.do/4BLDraspberry


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Feb 12, 2018)

Rolled a DNF (3 Centers and 4 Wings) and a success into my previous Ao5, cut 20 seconds off of it 

Generated By csTimer on 2018-2-12
*avg of 5: 10:05.94*

Time List:
1. 9:18.45[4:01.27] R2 D2 F D' B' D Rw L Uw L F B D2 Fw2 U2 Uw F2 B2 Uw' F' U Fw2 D Uw R' D U R' D' R2 D2 Uw' Fw2 L2 Uw2 R2 F B2 Rw' Fw' 
2. (9:07.84[3:39.47]) U Uw D2 R Fw' Uw2 R B2 F' L B' R2 U B Fw D2 F' B2 Rw' Fw' Rw' Fw2 L' Uw' R' B2 F2 U2 L F' Uw L U' Rw F2 Rw' L2 U' D L 
3. 10:16.65[5:27.56] Rw' L' U' B2 F2 R' L' F' Rw2 Uw' R' Fw Uw R' L2 Fw' F B' R U2 L2 B' U Fw2 Rw' L Uw' R2 Uw R2 Rw2 B' L U' Uw' F' L2 Rw2 R' U2 
4. (DNF(10:49.53)[5:24.47 (3 Centers, 4 Edges) ]) B' L' Uw' R' D' F D2 L' Uw2 L' Fw' F' B R L' Fw R2 Fw2 L D' Rw U' Rw2 U R D' B Uw Rw2 Uw' F' L U D2 Rw2 D2 Uw' L2 Uw R2 
5. 10:42.71[5:16.07] D' Rw U' D B Uw' Rw2 D Uw' U2 L2 B2 U2 F2 Fw Rw Uw2 L' D U2 R' F2 Rw F' Uw2 R B2 L' Rw U2 R' Rw2 Uw' U2 R2 B2 L Uw L2 U'


----------



## sigalig (Feb 13, 2018)

YESSSSSSSS I crushed PB mo3 and ao5  super happy with this woooooooooooooo
Also this session is 32/50 with a 28.68 mean yay

(mo3 is 24.04, first 3 solves)

avg of 5: 24.52

Time List:
1. 22.59[12/5] B' R U2 B' U R F L' D R B2 U D R2 D L2 D2 F2 L2 U' R2 Rw' Uw'
2. 28.47 L2 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 U F2 U' B2 R B2 L2 F' U2 R2 D' B' R Fw' Uw2
3. (21.07[12/6]) U B U2 B U2 F L2 B F2 U2 R2 F2 L' D F2 L2 D' L' R B U2 Rw2 Uw'
4. (30.32) R2 U R2 D' B2 D' F2 L2 R2 D' F' L2 U F' R2 D2 L R2 U F2 Rw2 Uw
5. 22.50[10/7] D2 B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U' F2 D B' D U L2 F2 R U' B2 F U' Rw2 Uw2

fun things to note:
average TPS: 6.63 
average memo: 9.85
average exec: 15.13
average # of algs per solve: 9.8 (in order it was 9, 11, 9, 11, 9)


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Feb 13, 2018)

Another 4BLD Ao5

Hoping to roll it with a good solve later, gotta leave for work now.

Generated By csTimer on 2018-2-13
*avg of 5: 12:28.01*



Spoiler: Time List / Scrambles



Time List:
1. (DNF(8:45.44) [4:35.01 (5 centers, 4 Edges, 2 corners) ]) L2 Uw Fw' U2 Uw Rw' Fw' F2 U D2 B' R Fw2 Rw2 U2 L' F2 Uw' Rw' B2 Rw' U' Uw' Rw2 Uw2 Rw Fw' F' Uw' D2 Rw B U Fw' D2 B2 L' B' F L2

2. (9:37.81 [3:35.15]) Uw' L2 D2 Fw D' B' Rw U L2 Rw2 Uw2 B F' D2 Uw2 Rw' L2 Uw' Fw F' U Rw2 U D2 F L2 B2 Rw U2 Uw2 L2 Rw2 D R2 B' Fw Rw2 U' L' U2

3. 10:54.77 [5:28.94] F2 Uw F2 L Fw R2 Uw' D' Fw Rw2 Uw' L' R' B R' L' Fw U L2 Fw' D L2 D Uw2 L U R Uw' L' U' R2 Fw' R2 Uw' D2 Fw D' F Uw' D2

4. 14:40.36 [9:41.51] F D2 R' Rw U' F' Fw D' B2 L U' D' F' Fw Rw' Uw' Rw B Uw' U' Fw' B R2 Rw B L' Rw' Uw2 U Rw B' R' U D Uw' Fw L R Rw2 U'

5. 11:48.91 [7:02.10] Uw L D2 B2 Rw' F D L2 B L Uw' B2 F' U' D Fw' Uw Fw R2 Fw2 Rw' F2 Rw Fw2 F2 Rw B' R' F2 Uw' B' Uw L' Uw2 L' R' F' U2 B' R'


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Feb 14, 2018)

YOLO'd the last 4BLD of a short session, and got a PB! Good splits overall 

Generated By csTimer on 2018-2-14
*single: 8:24.56*

Time List:
1. 8:24.56 [4:01.81] R Fw' B2 U2 Rw U' F2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw F' D L' D Uw2 B2 U2 Rw' R L' U' R2 B' Fw Rw2 D2 Fw' R' Fw2 B' L Rw' R2 F Rw F2 Uw2 F L2 U'


----------



## CarterK (Feb 14, 2018)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> YOLO'd the last 4BLD of a short session, and got a PB! Good splits overall
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2018-2-14
> *single: 8:24.56*
> ...


Does that roll the ao5?


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Feb 14, 2018)

CarterK said:


> Does that roll the ao5?



Actually I rolled it right before  here's the current state of it:

Generated By csTimer on 2018-2-14
avg of 5: 11:20.18



Spoiler: Time List / Scrambles



Time List:
1. 10:54.77[5:28.94] F2 Uw F2 L Fw R2 Uw' D' Fw Rw2 Uw' L' R' B R' L' Fw U L2 Fw' D L2 D Uw2 L U R Uw' L' U' R2 Fw' R2 Uw' D2 Fw D' F Uw' D2 
2. (14:40.36[9:41.51]) F D2 R' Rw U' F' Fw D' B2 L U' D' F' Fw Rw' Uw' Rw B Uw' U' Fw' B R2 Rw B L' Rw' Uw2 U Rw B' R' U D Uw' Fw L R Rw2 U' 
3. 11:48.91[7:02.10] Uw L D2 B2 Rw' F D L2 B L Uw' B2 F' U' D Fw' Uw Fw R2 Fw2 Rw' F2 Rw Fw2 F2 Rw B' R' F2 Uw' B' Uw L' Uw2 L' R' F' U2 B' R' 
4. 11:16.87[6:08.63] Fw B2 U D' Rw' Uw U D2 F Uw2 R' Fw Rw D' Uw Rw D F D2 B' F2 U2 F' L B' Rw Uw' D Rw U' F' B2 Fw' L Uw U2 L2 Rw' D2 F' 
5. (8:24.56[4:01.81]) R Fw' B2 U2 Rw U' F2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw F' D L' D Uw2 B2 U2 Rw' R L' U' R2 B' Fw Rw2 D2 Fw' R' Fw2 B' L Rw' R2 F Rw F2 Uw2 F L2 U'


----------



## porkynator (Feb 14, 2018)

Nice avg5: 22.47, close to PB

1. 23.34 F' D2 F D2 B R2 F2 R2 U2 F L2 D L U2 R F L2 B2 D' R2 D Rw' Uw
2. (21.05) D' R2 L2 B' U' R' L' F' U' B2 L2 F2 B' L2 U2 L2 F R2 B' U2 Fw' Uw'
3. (28.39) U' L2 D F U2 B2 R' F2 L' B2 U' R2 D2 L2 F2 B2 D' R2 L2 U2 Rw'
4. 22.41 D' U2 B2 U R2 U R2 B2 F2 U B2 F' D2 F' R' U L' B F U' F' Uw
5. 21.67 B2 U2 R2 B' R2 F L2 F D2 U2 F R' B' D' B U' L B' U F' D' Rw Uw


----------



## Cale S (Feb 15, 2018)

got this at 1:00 AM for some reason

Generated By csTimer on 2018-2-15
mean of 3: 2:05.50

Time List:
1. 2:03.71 D Rw' B2 L' Uw R' Uw2 F Fw' D2 U R' Uw Fw Uw' L2 D2 Uw2 F' Rw' L R' U F D2 B U2 Rw R Uw2 B Rw' L U F2 L2 B' L' B2 F2 
2. 1:57.95 F2 U2 Uw2 R Uw2 D U' R2 F2 U Uw2 Rw2 L2 D U' Fw2 F' Uw2 B2 Rw L' D Uw R2 U2 F2 B Rw R L' U Uw' B Fw2 Uw' R' L' B2 L2 D 
3. 2:14.83 Fw U2 R' Fw2 U' L2 R2 Rw' D' Rw' Fw R' Uw2 R2 L' F' Uw' L2 Fw2 D' L Fw2 U R2 Uw2 B Uw' U2 R F2 U2 R2 Uw2 D B Rw U' Fw2 F' Uw'

double parity on the 1:57, memo was 40


----------



## sigalig (Feb 16, 2018)

rip me posting this right after cale

i also got a 4bld pb mo3 and ao5 (mo3 is 2:30.31, solves 2-4)
Solves 2 and 5 are PB2 and PB3

avg of 5: 2:32.75

Time List:
1. (DNF(3:15.70)) L2 Fw Rw U' B' R' L2 F2 U2 F U2 D2 R Rw U' L Fw2 Uw R' Rw2 U D' Fw2 Uw2 L U B' Rw Fw' F2 Rw U2 F2 U' Fw2 B' Uw' B U' B2 
2. (2:11.61) R2 D2 Fw2 Rw2 F' L B D B2 Rw L' F U2 B2 Fw F2 Rw D' B2 L' Uw' R' Uw' R U Rw2 L U2 B L U2 B' L Fw' B' Rw2 R2 Fw2 Uw' B' 
3. 2:36.04 R' F D F' D Uw' U Fw B' U' D' Rw' D' Fw Uw' B2 D R2 Rw2 B Fw2 L' Fw2 D' R2 D R' Rw' F' Fw2 R' Fw' D' Rw' Uw2 R' Rw' Fw' B2 Uw 
4. 2:43.28 F Fw' U' Uw2 L B' Uw' D B Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw' F Uw U D2 Rw2 Uw Fw2 D Rw D R2 Fw2 D2 R2 F' D2 F Uw' R2 L' Uw2 Rw' Fw' U' Fw F 
5. 2:18.94 L' Fw Uw U2 D2 F2 D' R U B' U' Fw2 Rw D L2 Uw Rw2 Fw U2 F Uw U' Fw' R2 L F' R Fw2 Rw Fw2 U' B Uw' F' Rw2 Fw' Uw2 B Fw' R'


----------



## porkynator (Feb 18, 2018)

solves/total: 57/100
single: 19.27
mo3: 21.40 (σ = 2.43)
ao5: 22.46 (σ = 2.17)
mean: 24.83

Nice times. Accuracy is meh, but when I get tired during long sessions I start getting DNF streaks of 5-6 solves. Then I feel better and I start doing normal solves again.



Spoiler



1. 24.29 F R2 F2 U' R2 U B2 D' B2 D2 F2 L' F' D2 B2 L' D L U2 B' U Fw
2. 25.59 L B2 F2 D2 L' U2 B2 R' B2 L F U2 L D2 L2 D U' F' R' D2 Uw
3. 27.36 B D' R2 U F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D' B2 R2 L' B' D2 L' D' U R U F2 Rw'
4. 25.69 F' D2 R2 B' D2 L2 F' D2 F D2 R' U L' B L2 D' U' B' D L' Rw' Uw2
5. 22.43 U F2 R2 U' B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 R2 B' L2 R' U2 R' D' L B L2 F' Rw' Uw2
6. DNF(23.24) R D2 R2 U2 R2 F L2 D2 B2 D2 F D2 U L R D F2 L' F2 L U2 Fw' Uw2
7. DNF(27.54) R' B2 L2 U B2 D R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 B' L' R B D' L B' U2 B Rw2
8. 24.97 U L' F' U' B2 L' F2 U' D2 B' L2 U2 B' L2 U2 D2 F2 R2 U2 Fw Uw2
9. 21.76 B' D' L' B' R' B U F2 U L2 D2 F2 B2 R U2 B2 L F2 U2 R Fw'
10. DNF(27.20) D L2 U R2 F2 D F2 D' R2 U' F2 B D L2 U2 L B L F' U L Uw'
11. DNF(24.08) U' B2 L2 U R2 D2 L2 D U F L' B2 U2 L2 U2 R' U' R2 B Rw
12. 25.77 U' B2 R2 D U2 B2 L2 B2 F2 R2 D B' D' B2 D2 R D F R D B' Rw Uw
13. 27.89 F' R2 F2 L2 D' U' B2 F2 R2 U B2 F2 L D B2 F' R2 U L' B' L2 Rw
14. DNF(12.10) U L2 U' L2 U B2 D' U' L2 D2 U' R' F D2 B2 U' R2 F' D2 B' Rw Uw'
15. DNF(21.06) L' U2 L2 F2 R2 B D2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B' R' D2 B L R D F L R2 Fw'
16. 24.04 U2 L2 D2 B2 U L2 D' B2 D' F D2 U2 L' D R' B2 F L' U Uw
17. 20.88 D' F2 R2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 U R2 B2 L U' L2 F' R' B2 D2 B' L2 D Fw Uw2
18. 19.27 D2 R U2 L U2 R2 U2 B2 D2 F2 D' R' F D L2 D2 F' R' F2 D' Rw2 Uw'
19. DNF(22.65) L2 D2 R2 B R D L D' F' R B2 D2 R U2 R2 F2 L' D2 F2 R Rw Uw
20. 24.93 L2 D2 F2 D' L2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 U B' R2 B L U2 B' U' L' D' Fw
21. 21.57 F2 L2 D' L2 U2 R2 D R2 U L F' L2 B' L U' B D' R2 U' Uw
22. 22.43 U R2 F' U2 R2 U2 B F L2 F' R2 D2 L' U L2 R D U2 R2 D2 Fw' Uw
23. 32.40 U2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 D F2 D B' D2 U2 R' U2 R' D2 R' F' U Rw2
24. 28.79 R2 B2 L' D2 F2 R U2 L' B2 U2 R' B R U' L2 B' F' D' B2 D' Uw
25. DNF(23.70) D' B2 L2 B D2 B F D2 B2 F' R2 D F' L D' F' U' B U2 Rw Uw
26. 22.87 R F2 U2 L D2 R' B2 L2 R' F2 U' L D2 B F U' B D' L R2 Rw2 Uw'
27. 24.61 B2 L F2 R' F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R' D L B2 U' B' U R' B L' Rw
28. 24.76 F' R2 U2 R B2 L F2 U2 L F2 R U2 D F' R' B' U' F L' U2 Fw
29. DNF(20.35) L U2 R2 U' F2 R2 U F2 D' L2 B2 U' B' L' B' U L' U2 Fw Uw
30. DNF(22.85) B' L F2 U F U2 L' D2 R' B' D2 F' D2 R2 B' L2 B D2 L2 B Rw2
31. DNF(21.21) U F2 U R2 D F2 D B2 U' L2 F2 B' U F D L' U B2 D2 R2 D' Rw Uw'
32. DNF(26.09) D2 F2 L F2 R2 D2 R F2 L' B2 R B D' L U2 R B2 U' B2 R' D2 Rw' Uw'
33. DNF(23.30) D R' B L U F' B2 D2 L' F' R2 D2 F2 R2 B' D2 L2 F' L2 D2 Rw2
34. 30.00 U2 L2 R2 B' L2 U2 B2 L2 F' U2 R2 L' D' B L B R2 U L F' R Rw' Uw2
35. DNF(22.36) F' D F U D2 R L' U D2 L' U L2 D2 B2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U' Rw Uw
36. 23.09 F' L D B' L B2 D' R B2 L2 F2 U D2 F2 U2 L2 D B Uw
37. 25.44 L2 D' R2 B2 R2 B2 U B2 U2 R2 D' L F' D' B F2 D2 L' U B2 L2 Rw
38. DNF(27.00) R F2 D L U' F U2 R L' F U' L2 D' B2 U' F2 B2 D2 Rw' Uw2
39. DNF(21.27) B' U' B2 U' L2 B2 R2 D2 U' L2 R2 U' B' L' F2 R' D B D R F2 Rw2
40. 21.76 R2 D2 L' R D2 L F2 L' F2 U2 B' U F2 D' L' F' L2 B D2 U' Rw2 Uw'
41. 26.63 L B F2 U2 F L2 R2 B D2 F' D2 F2 L' U L' F U2 R' D' R' F' Rw Uw
42. 24.08 B2 U R2 D L2 R2 U F2 U L2 F2 B D' R2 B' U R' U' L' B2 F' Rw2 Uw2
43. 25.50 F' R F2 D2 R F2 L2 B2 D2 L D2 R2 F' U B F' R2 D L2 B' Fw
44. 19.52 F2 L2 D2 F L2 B D2 L2 F D2 B' L' U' B' F U2 L R2 U2 B2 F' Fw' Uw
45. DNF(27.35) D L2 F2 R2 U' L2 F2 D' B2 R2 B' D' L' U' B L B R' B R'
46. 24.10 L2 U F2 D U2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U' L' U2 F R2 F2 L F' U2 R' D Rw
47. 23.60 B2 D' B U2 D2 B R2 D2 R F' U2 F2 D F2 L2 F2 U D F2 R2 U2 Uw
48. DNF(25.82) F2 D2 B2 U' F2 D R2 B2 F2 D' L' R F R F2 U' L U L' R2 Rw2 Uw
49. 26.30 F L2 U L2 D' L U' R' F' U B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 F U2 B' D2 Uw
50. 31.12 B2 L2 U' L2 R2 U R2 D' L2 F2 U2 R' F2 U F U L' U R U2 Uw'
51. 26.25 U2 F2 U2 L' U2 L D2 R' U2 R U' F' L F R F D' L' B U' Rw2 Uw
52. DNF(19.68) D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U' B2 F2 L F D' F' R2 U L U' F' Fw Uw'
53. DNF(23.80) F2 D2 U L2 B2 L2 B2 U R2 D R' D2 L' R B' L2 F R' U L2 Rw' Uw2
54. 21.84 F D B2 U' L2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U B2 L D F D' F' L' U B' R' Rw Uw
55. 28.48 R' U2 R' D2 F2 L2 F2 R D2 R' D2 B R U2 L' R' D F' L2 R' F2 Fw' Uw
56. 28.08 L' D' B U' R2 D R' U R' B2 U2 L2 U2 L' B2 D2 R' U2 R' Uw2
57. 27.97 L2 D' L B2 D' F L2 B2 D B2 D2 R D2 R' L' U2 D2 B2 R D2 Fw' Uw'
58. DNF(30.82) L2 U2 F2 U' B2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 D2 L' F2 U F' R D U2 R2 U2 Fw' Uw2
59. DNF(23.72) R L2 D2 U F2 D2 R2 U' B2 L2 U' F2 R' B' F' L' B' L' D2 L B2 Rw' Uw
60. DNF(19.17) D B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D R2 D B2 L' F' D' B2 U' B R' B D2 U Rw' Uw2
61. 24.72 D R' B2 R2 D' L F U B' U2 B2 R' B2 L' B2 R F2 R2 D2 R Fw' Uw
62. DNF(19.27) F2 D' F2 L U B' R F D' R2 F D2 F' U2 R2 F R2 F B2 Uw'
63. DNF(18.59) L D B' L' U L D L' U' R2 B2 R B2 U2 L' U2 L' F2 U2 R Fw Uw
64. DNF(24.58) R2 D2 F2 R B2 R' F2 R D2 F2 R2 U F L2 D F2 L B' D' L' Rw
65. DNF(24.73) B' L2 F D2 F U F' L' D L2 B2 R2 D R2 D' R2 F2 U L2 B' Fw' Uw2
66. DNF(30.08) F2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 B U' D2 R' D2 R2 B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R' D2 B Rw2 Uw
67. 25.31 L' B2 L' U2 L2 D2 L' B2 R' D2 L' D' U' L' F' L' U B2 D' L Uw
68. 24.82 B2 D' B2 U2 B2 U B2 D' R2 D F2 L' U2 B' D' R U' L2 B2 D2 U2 Fw Uw2
69. DNF(33.16) D' B2 L2 B2 D R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U R F' L2 D' R U' F R' B' R Uw'
70. 20.75 F2 U' B2 F2 U' F2 U F2 U2 L2 U2 L F' L U2 R' B2 F2 D' U' B' Fw Uw
71. DNF(30.24) F U2 L2 F U2 F2 L2 R2 F' L2 F2 D L' U R D L F R' D2 U2 Rw2 Uw2
72. DNF(24.66) D2 L2 R' B2 L' D2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L' U' L' B D' R' F' R2 F' L2 R' Fw Uw
73. 26.64 B L2 U B2 D' L2 D F2 U L2 D U R' B' F R' F' U' F L' R Uw2
74. DNF(25.84) F2 D' R U F B' L2 F U2 D F2 B2 L2 D B2 L2 B2 R2 U' R Rw2 Uw2
75. DNF(28.97) D2 L' U2 L B' R F' L' R2 U F2 U2 F2 U R2 B2 D R2 Rw' Uw'
76. 23.47 D2 F2 D2 U R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U' R' B' D' U' R2 F D2 F2 R' D Rw2 Uw'
77. DNF(26.54) L2 D' L2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D' L D2 R B F R2 D' R U' B' Rw2 Uw2
78. DNF(19.43) R2 D2 R2 U2 B' L2 B2 D2 F U2 L2 D B' U' F2 D' R F2 L D U Uw'
79. DNF(30.69) D' L2 R2 D F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D' L' B L' B U2 B' R' B2 F D U Rw2 Uw'
80. 25.65 B' R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B L2 B' D B' R' U L R D F D2 B Rw' Uw
81. 21.99 B R2 F U2 F' R2 F' D2 L2 F2 D2 R' U L' B2 L D' F' D U2 F Fw'
82. 24.03 U B2 D F2 U' R2 D' F2 D' B2 D F U2 R F D U2 B' F' R U2 Fw Uw
83. 26.02 D2 R2 D' L2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 B2 U' B' U' L' B2 R B2 R2 F' U R Rw'
84. DNF(23.28) U D' R' F U2 L2 F' U' R' F2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 B2 D2 R' Fw' Uw
85. 25.24 R' D' R2 D R2 B2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 D2 R' U2 F' L2 B D' L' B D' Rw2 Uw2
86. DNF(21.47) R F2 L' B2 U' D2 F2 L D B2 R2 D2 R2 L2 F L2 U2 B' L2 U2 Fw' Uw'
87. 24.48 U F' D2 F' D' F R B' L2 F2 U' R2 U F2 U B2 U D2 F' Rw Uw2
88. DNF(26.27) U2 D R' F B R2 B U L' U F2 L2 F2 B2 U R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 Rw' Uw
89. DNF(34.23) R F' U2 F' L' U2 D R B D2 F2 D' L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D'
90. 23.55 D2 B2 R2 U R2 U' L2 R2 F2 L2 R' U' B' R' B' L' U' F D2 L2 Uw
91. DNF(26.53) U2 R' F2 R B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D2 R2 U' F R F2 D F L' B2 F' R Rw2 Uw2
92. 23.96 F' R2 F' D2 B L2 B2 D2 U2 L2 F' D F' L2 R B R F2 U' F2 L2 Fw' Uw'
93. 27.32 B2 D L2 U' L2 R2 D' R2 F2 D U' F' R' B R2 F' U L D' U Fw' Uw'
94. DNF(26.98) L' U2 F2 U2 B2 F D2 B' U2 F' L2 U2 L B' D F2 D U' B D2 R Fw' Uw'
95. DNF(22.34) U' F2 U' F2 L2 U2 R2 D R2 U2 L2 R' U' F U' B' L B F' D' B' Fw'
96. 21.07 F2 L' D2 R D2 U2 L B2 U2 B2 R2 B' L' U' R F' U2 F2 D B U Rw'
97. 22.14 U2 B' U' L B' R F R2 B2 U2 R F2 D2 L2 B2 L' F' Fw Uw'
98. 26.49 R U2 F2 L B2 L' D2 U2 F2 D2 R2 U' R U' L U B R' B2 F
99. 25.12 D2 R2 B2 D' F2 D U L2 R2 B L R U' R' D F U2 R' U2 Uw2
100. 26.34 F2 L2 U' F2 L2 D' R2 D F2 R2 U' R U2 B2 L' B2 F' U B' F Rw Uw'


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Feb 19, 2018)

The BLD Race Thread sure delivered this week! Kicked it off with a PB Single, then broke Ao5 and Mo3 by great margins.

PB Ao5: 9:13.32

PB Mo3 3: 8:41.78

PB Single: 7:57.20 [4:08.04]

L2 Fw U' F2 U' L2 Fw U' F' U' B2 U B' F' L2 Rw' Fw L2 D Uw U B' F' Rw U Fw D' Fw2 L2 Rw' R Uw' B' Rw Fw F Rw' R2 B' U





Spoiler: Mo3 Scrambles



Time List:
1. 8:46.37[4:17.59] D Rw R2 Uw2 U Fw2 U F2 Uw2 L2 D2 L' D' Uw' Fw Rw2 Fw Uw F' Uw Fw' R' F' D' L' Rw B2 R L' Rw' B2 R F2 Fw' Rw' L Uw2 R' Uw2 Rw
2. 7:57.20[4:08.04] L2 Fw U' F2 U' L2 Fw U' F' U' B2 U B' F' L2 Rw' Fw L2 D Uw U B' F' Rw U Fw D' Fw2 L2 Rw' R Uw' B' Rw Fw F Rw' R2 B' U
3. 9:21.78[5:09.01] U' Rw' R2 B2 Uw' Rw2 Fw2 L' Fw' F2 L2 D2 F' D2 L Fw2 L Fw' F Rw2 R D Uw Fw L Rw U2 B R' Uw' L' Rw2 F' D Fw2 Uw2 U' R2 D' B





Spoiler: Ao5 Scrambles



Time List:
1. 9:31.80[4:40.38] D' R2 B' Fw2 D Rw' U' Uw D Fw' U' D Fw U R2 D' F' Rw2 Fw' B2 D2 R F2 U2 F' Fw R2 Uw' R' D' Fw2 B2 F Uw D' Rw' Fw Rw' D2 Uw2
2. (DNF(9:40.15)[5:57.52 (Off by 8 Centers)]) F' U2 L Rw2 Uw' D' R2 U2 F' B2 Fw2 U2 D Fw' U' Fw2 R L' Uw R2 D2 B' L2 D' B Uw' U' Rw2 Uw Rw F2 D F2 L R2 Fw2 L' Rw2 B Fw2
3. 8:46.37[4:17.59] D Rw R2 Uw2 U Fw2 U F2 Uw2 L2 D2 L' D' Uw' Fw Rw2 Fw Uw F' Uw Fw' R' F' D' L' Rw B2 R L' Rw' B2 R F2 Fw' Rw' L Uw2 R' Uw2 Rw
4. (7:57.20[4:08.04]) L2 Fw U' F2 U' L2 Fw U' F' U' B2 U B' F' L2 Rw' Fw L2 D Uw U B' F' Rw U Fw D' Fw2 L2 Rw' R Uw' B' Rw Fw F Rw' R2 B' U
5. 9:21.78[5:09.01] U' Rw' R2 B2 Uw' Rw2 Fw2 L' Fw' F2 L2 D2 F' D2 L Fw2 L Fw' F Rw2 R D Uw Fw L Rw U2 B R' Uw' L' Rw2 F' D Fw2 Uw2 U' R2 D' B


----------



## sigalig (Feb 19, 2018)

pb ao12 by 0.05 
sadly, would have been a 27.84 ao12 if i hadnt made a tracing error on that DNF 

avg of 12: 28.74

Time List:
1. 29.61 L2 U L2 B2 D U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 B' R F U B L2 U' B R' F2 Rw' Uw2 
2. 25.25 R2 D' F R' F' B' D' F2 R' B2 D B2 D2 F2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 B2 
3. 32.92 B2 U2 B2 D' L2 D' U' B2 D F2 L B U B2 L2 R2 F U B2 L' Uw2 
4. 26.33[10/7] B' R2 U2 B2 D2 R2 B' D2 U2 L2 D2 U R B2 U' R F2 U F' L Rw2 Uw2 
5. 33.25[12'/10 lmao] R' D2 L2 D B D2 F U' F2 D2 L' D2 L' D2 R2 B2 D2 R' D2 U Uw 
6. (DNF(25.03)[2 flipped edges, tracing error]) D2 B' L D' F2 L D R' D2 L2 U2 R2 B' R2 F' B2 L2 U2 F2 U' Fw' Uw2 
7. 29.80 B2 U2 R2 B' U2 B L2 B' U2 F' D2 L' F R2 U' B' D' R' U' L2 B Fw' Uw2 
8. 27.18[10/6'', 6.49 tps] D B U2 L' U F2 D R2 L' B R2 L2 U' R2 D' L2 U B2 U2 F2 U Rw2 Uw' 
9. 25.14[10/7] F' U' L2 F2 U F2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 U2 B' L2 U B' R D' L2 D2 F' Fw' Uw 
10. 28.86[12/7] B2 D2 R' U2 R2 F2 D2 L B2 D2 R' U' R F' R' B' U F2 R Fw 
11. (24.35) D F' R2 B' R2 F R2 F R2 F' D2 U2 L' D U2 L' U2 B2 U L R Fw Uw2 
12. 29.07 L' D R' U' F L B' L' F2 U F D2 B U2 B U2 B U2 F' L2 Fw Uw2


----------



## Alex B71 (Feb 19, 2018)

PB 2/2 MBLD

single: 2:08.461 | 57.706 MEMO

Time List:
1. 2:08.461 1) F2 D2 F2 U' L2 B L2 D R2 F2 D2 R' D2 R D2 R2 D2 L B2 F Rw' 
2) R2 D2 R2 F2 D L2 F2 D U2 R2 F' L B' U L2 F' L' D' B2 R U2 Rw2 Uw

Had a pause on the 3BLD cube edges, not sure how long it was but it could have been sub-2... Gotta keep trying i guess.


----------



## porkynator (Feb 20, 2018)

Nice "rolled ao12", although the best ao12 is solves 1-12. Good scrambles.

solves/total: 15/16
single: 19.40
mo3: 21.78 (σ = 2.25)
avg5: 22.86 (σ = 0.92)
ao12: 24.28 (σ = 1.95)
mean: 23.85



Spoiler



1. 26.23 U' L2 R2 D B2 D2 F2 D F2 U' B2 R F R' D B' U L' U2 F2 Rw' Uw
2. 23.24 B' U2 B2 D2 R' B2 F2 R' F2 R2 B2 D' B2 L' U2 L2 B' R' D2 R Rw2 Uw'
3. 22.10 L2 U R2 D L2 U' B2 D2 B2 D2 F L' R' F2 U F' D2 U2 L2 U' Rw Uw
4. 23.35 D2 R2 D2 F U2 L2 R2 B U2 L2 D F' L U B' D' R' F2 R2 U' R Fw Uw
5. 29.33 B' R2 D' R2 D' F2 D' R2 B2 F2 U B' D2 R' F2 U' L' B' D' R Rw2
6. 27.76 R' U B L2 U2 F2 D' B2 L' F2 D' B2 D B2 U2 R2 U' B2 U' F2 Uw'
7. 20.32 U F2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 D B2 D' B2 L' U2 R U' R U R' B' U2 L'
8. 23.73 F' U' F2 U' L' D R2 F2 R' B2 L' D2 R U2 B2 R2 D2 F' Fw
9. 22.39 R2 D2 L' R2 F2 D2 B2 F2 L' U2 R B' U R' U' F' D2 R2 F D' Fw'
10. 26.41 R2 B' D B2 R F2 R2 L F' L2 F2 D2 F' R2 F R2 B2 L2 F2 U Fw' Uw
11. 24.98 D F D2 R2 B' R2 F' D2 L2 U2 F' R D2 B U' B U F L Fw Uw'
12. 22.63 U2 F2 U2 R2 F' D2 U2 L2 B R' F2 U' F' D2 L' D' U2 L2 Fw Uw
13. DNF(26.16) U2 R2 D F2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 D' B R2 F D' R2 U' R B U2 F' Rw2 Uw
14. 19.40 U B' L2 U2 B D2 F' L2 F D2 B R D2 U F D L' B2 D' U Rw' Uw2
15. 22.08 F2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 R U2 R B D U2 B' F R U' Rw2
16. 23.87 F' L' F2 R2 F' D' B' R' L2 U R D2 F2 R2 L D2 R' U2 B2 Uw2


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 20, 2018)

I broke my 3x3 blind pb two days ago by two seconds during last weeks forum competition (1:34.80) OP/OP, Memo was around 42 second.


----------



## schapel (Feb 21, 2018)

Generated By csTimer on 2018-2-21
single: 1:20.66

Time List:
1. 1:20.66 Fw L D Uw2 U' F' D2 B' L F Uw2 Rw' Uw2 B' L Fw Rw2 L Fw2 D R' F Rw2 F2 L D Fw Uw' F2 U R L Rw2 B D' R Rw U Fw' R'

Fairly lucky scramble. I'm not sure why or how it was so fast, but sub-WR solves (and DNFs) have been abundant in the past few days. This is UWR according to the speedsolving wiki, but I would not be surprised if Kaijun has a sub-1:15 by now


----------



## kake123 (Feb 23, 2018)

*4min 2.742s* 4BLD PB single


Spoiler: Scrambles from plusTimer



4BLD

7. (4:02.742)
23/02/2018 16:52:42
R' B2 R F2 R2 U2 L B2 L2 D F L2 D2 F2 U F2 U' F L Fw2 Uw2 U' L2 B' D2 Rw2 B' D' F' Uw2 D2 Rw' U' F2 U Rw' R Fw Rw Fw2 Rw2 B2 D2 R z y


----------



## kake123 (Feb 23, 2018)

*47.260s* 3BLD PB mo3


Spoiler: Scrambles from plusTimer



3BLD

3. 48.602
23/02/2018 21:26:24
L2 D' B2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 U2 R' F' U' L' F D' U F U2 R D2 Rw Uw2

4. 50.293
23/02/2018 21:27:48
R2 F R2 F U2 F' U2 L2 F' R' B2 R B' U2 R D R D2 L U Fw'

5. (42.885)
23/02/2018 21:29:27
U2 R' U2 B2 R' B2 R' B2 D' R' B2 L R2 B2 R2 D L' B R' Fw' Uw'


----------



## Prabal Baishya (Feb 24, 2018)

3BLD PB
39.81 [10.11]

Scramble:
B' F R F D' R U L B' F' D' U B2 D F' U L2 R B2 D2 F2 Dw' Lw2


Method:
M2/OP

Memo:
Corners- BX OP LJ P
Edges- VQ FM NP DC S
(LD and LUR flipped, visual for them)

208 moves in 29.7 secs = 7 TPS


----------



## Daniel Lin (Feb 24, 2018)

pb single

Generated By csTimer on 2018-2-23
mean of 3: DNF

Time List:
1. 14.94 F L' D L2 U B R' F' B' R2 U2 R' B2 R2 D2 L U2 L' D2 B2 Rw 
2. DNF(25.17) B2 U' L2 D2 B2 F2 U' F2 D2 U' F D B2 R B L R2 D' U2 F Fw Uw2 
3. 20.02 U' R2 D2 L2 F2 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 F' D' L' U R' F' L F' R2 U' Rw2 Uw


----------



## G2013 (Feb 24, 2018)

PB mo100 after a 2 week break, surprisingly I beat it by over 1 second and beat also my memo and execution splits PBs 


46/100, mean 24.37, splits 8.14/16.23

Time distribution:
18+: 2
20+: 3
22+: 17
24+: 12
26+: 9
28+: 3

Not too bad! I do have to work on my success rate a lot though...


----------



## Dynamic Waluigi (Feb 25, 2018)

I started 3bld a day ago and got my first sub 10 min solve . It's bad, but I'll get better once I improve memorization, or learn m2.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Feb 25, 2018)

Got an official 4BLD success yesterday, on my first official attempt ever! 20.xx min because I went ultra safe, but still got me 2nd place and NR #9.

I'm super pumped for the upcoming BigBLD competitions, especially Nationals in July. I'll give some more focus to 3BLD in the coming weeks however because of my next comp, which won't have any Multi or 4/5BLD either.


----------



## porkynator (Feb 27, 2018)

First 17 in a while

17.97 L' D L2 F2 U' L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F' L F' U2 L2 R' F R' U2 Uw



Spoiler



y'
[U2, R D' R']
[D': [U2, R' D R]]
[D2, R' U R]

[R E' R', U]
[S', R U' R']
[Lw' D Lw, S]
[U2 R: [S, R2]]
[L2 U: [M, U2]]


----------



## G2013 (Feb 27, 2018)

Normal time but interesting solution I somehow came up with!

1. 23.696[8.56] B L B2 L' D2 F2 U2 F2 R D2 B2 F' U' F2 L2 R D' R2 F L' Uw2


Spoiler



z2
z R U' M' U' M' U' M' U2 M U' M U' M U' z' U' //this was horrible, I know...
(x' M'): U' M' U2 M U'
S': U M' U', R
U x: M', U R' U' //so was this
L', U' M' U
S: Uw M' Uw2' M' Uw

R2, L' U' L U //and this
B2 y' F (R U R' U')2 //this was pretty cool
R U R' U', M'
L2 (cancelled with the previous edge comm, R' M L2 = Rw)

82 moves in 15.13 seconds = 5.48 tps meh


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 28, 2018)

3x3 blind PB 1:28.26 First sub 1:30


----------



## Cale S (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Prabal Baishya (Mar 1, 2018)

Cale S said:


>


What is your 5BLD memo system?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 1, 2018)

New 4x4 blind PB 14:51.31. Watch out Kaijun, I'm a coming.


----------



## G2013 (Mar 2, 2018)

PB mo3!
Mean of 3: 22.110

1. 24.111 9 algs R2 B2 L2 R2 D L2 R2 F2 R2 D' F2 R' U B R' U' B D F' L' Fw


Spoiler



z y2
Rw' U' M' U2 M' U M U2 R
M', R' U' R U
U': Rw' D Rw, S'
L' U': M', U' R U //sorrryyyy
z': R, U M2 U' //I can't really get used to the M2 U R' -> 4 mover

x': L' U' L, D' //I think I did it like this on this scramble, I don't normally use this though
D: R D R', U
D: U', L D' L' //Cancelled D setup with previous comm
R U2: R' D R, U

87 moves in 15.76 seconds = 5.52 TPS slow lol


2. 20.814 9 algs R' F' U B U' B2 U R2 D L' B' U2 L2 U2 F R2 F R2 F' D2 B Fw Uw 


Spoiler



x' y
x': U' L U, M
R2' F': R2, E
R2, U' M2 U
U2' M U2' M U' M' U2 M' U //KILL ME INSTANTLY FOR THISSSS
Uw' L' Uw, M2 //AAAAAA

R D': R U2' R', D2 //I'm not sure if I did this or x: D', R' U2 R
U': R D' R', U2
U R' U', L'
R2: yperm

88 moves in 13.15 seconds = 6.69 TPS, better


3. 21.405 9 algs U2 B D2 U2 B R2 D2 B' R2 F' U2 D L' B2 F U' L' B2 U R' F' Rw Uw


Spoiler



x z
F' R: U', R E' R'
U: U L2 U', M'
Uw: L' U' M' U2 M U'
U': U' R2 U, M'
x' R': U R U', M //I really need to get rid of this habit
U2, M'

F': R U2' R', D2
R, U' L' U
z: D, L' U2 L //I did that instead of R' D: U, R D' R' because I feared I would mess it up, also it was the last comm so rotating isn't a super bad issue

77 moves in 12.52 seconds = 6.15 TPS meh



all 9 algs lol


----------



## Hazel (Mar 2, 2018)

I got a 2/3 MBLD in ~20 minutes a few days ago, the last cube was off by 1 corner letter pair (WC). This means I'm getting better I guess!! I'll probably go for 4 when I feel like it, my current PB is 2/2 in ~12 minutes


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Mar 3, 2018)

I got an 8x8 Blindfolded success and UWR! 45:08.16 [19:08]



Spoiler: Video


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 3, 2018)

7:09.62 4bld mo3

Times:
6:38.88 (overall pb single)
7:09.10 (#2 overall pb)
7:40.87


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Mar 5, 2018)

PB Ao5: *48.85*


1. (DNF(59.72)) F2 L2 R2 F D2 B R2 F' R2 F R U F L2 B' F L' B2 L D2 

2. 49.84 B2 R D2 R' F2 D2 R B2 D2 F2 R B' L R' B2 U B L2 F' 

3. 49.31 U L2 D2 F' U R L' F2 U B' F' L R2 U R2 U' L R B L2 U B' D R U' 

4. (47.15) B' D B' U' D' R2 L F L' R2 D' B2 R2 B2 U2 F' R2 D B' F' R' B D' L2 R' 

5. 47.41 L' B R F R D' R2 U F2 R2 B2 R2 B D2 F R2 L2 F' R2 U' Rw2 Uw'


----------



## Prabal Baishya (Mar 5, 2018)

5BLD PB
16:10 [8:56]
Removed almost 8 mins from earlier PB.

Really happy with this PB as I rarely do 5BLD.( 9th attempt till now 6 success and 3 DNFs)

Scramble:
R2 l2 b' d F' d f2 U f2 d2 L' F' r' B d L' U b2 B' u U2 D' b U B R f2 l f2 L2 b' F U' l2 u F' u2 r' B2 d U2 r d' D' b r l D' F R2 d' f L' l' U2 F2 R l U2 b2


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 5, 2018)

New MBLD PB! 5/5 in 26:53.73 Much faster then I thought is was going to be, but is could have been a couple minutes faster if I did not have as many pauses.
Next step/ goal is 7/7.


----------



## sigalig (Mar 6, 2018)

28.27 3bld pb ao12
27.82 if not for the dnf by 1 move 

avg of 12: 28.27

Time List:
1. 28.58 L' B R2 B2 F' R2 D2 B L2 R' F' D F' U' L' F2 R F' Fw' Uw 
2. 25.38 D' U2 B2 F' D2 B' L2 F L2 R2 F2 D' F' L D U' R2 F2 R F' Rw' Uw2 
3. (23.59[10.8]) F' U2 F L2 B2 D2 U2 B R2 F2 L' U2 F' R' D L B U' F D Fw Uw 
4. 28.02[12/8'] U D' L2 B2 R' B' D F D' U2 F2 R' D2 R U2 L U2 R' B2 R 
5. 30.84 D' U2 R2 D' B2 F2 U' R2 B2 R2 U R' U2 B D2 L U2 L2 R' D B' Uw2 
6. 24.56[10/6'] B R' U2 B2 U' B U' L D' R' D2 B2 R B2 R B2 R' B2 U2 Fw 
7. 31.44 B' F U2 F' D2 R2 U2 F R D' R2 F2 U' B' D B2 D2 L' Rw Uw 
8. (DNF(27.06)[1 move]) B' R2 F2 R' B2 F2 D2 L2 R' B2 R' B L U' L' D' L' D2 U Rw' 
9. 25.69 D2 F' R D' R2 L D' B' R2 B2 U F2 L2 U F2 U L2 U' D' F' Rw2 Uw 
10. 27.56 L2 U' L2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 L' R' B' U2 R' D' F D L F Fw' Uw 
11. 31.52 R2 F2 R2 U' L2 B2 F2 D L2 F2 U B' F' L' F' R2 F U' F D' U' Fw' Uw' 
12. 29.08 B2 D U2 L2 D' B2 U F2 R2 F2 L D B L' B' F R2 U' R F Fw' Uw2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 9, 2018)

My successful 7x7x7 BLD solve this week makes a total of 50 successful 7x7x7 BLD solves I've done for the Speedsolving.com Weekly Competition! (That's admittedly only true if you count the regular 7x7x7 speedsolves that I did as BLD solves back during the couple of years when 7x7x7 BLD was not a proper event for the competition. If you don't count those, it's only 32 successful solves. But I think they should count.  )


----------



## xyzzy (Mar 9, 2018)

First 444 centres BLD success! (A full 4BLD attempt will still have to wait for me to learn and get familiarised with a lettering scheme for the wings, but baby steps!)

[U 2R U', 2L2]
[L2: [2D, 2R U2 2R']]
[x' U': [U' 2L' U, 2R']]
[2L 2U 2L', U2]
[y' U2: [2R', F' 2L F]]
[F': [2D, 2R U2 2R']]
[2D', 2R' U 2R]
[y' U: [U 2R' U', 2L2]]


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 9, 2018)

xyzzy said:


> First 444 centres BLD success! (A full 4BLD attempt will still have to wait for me to learn and get familiarised with a lettering scheme for the wings, but baby steps!)
> 
> [U 2R U', 2L2]
> [L2: [2D, 2R U2 2R']]
> ...


That is exactly the way that I learned how to solve 4x4 blind. I spent one day just memorizing and solving centers, then the next day memorizing and solving wings, and once I felt comfortable solving both centers and wings and I had the new parity algs or just new algs that I did not know before memorized, I combined it all together and attempted a full 4x4 blind solve. 

Keep up the practice and I hope that you get a full 4x4 blind success soon.


----------



## porkynator (Mar 9, 2018)

Nice avg12 (24.66), with a nice avg5 in it (22.93, solves 5-9)



Spoiler



1. 23.92 B2 D' R2 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 D F2 L' U2 B D' F2 R U R2 B' L Fw Uw2
2. 25.83 F' B2 D' F2 D' R2 F2 D L2 U' F2 U' B R' F2 D' B R' B L2 D Fw'
3. 26.09 L2 B R2 D2 B U2 B' U2 L2 F2 D2 R' D' B' L2 B2 L F L2 B2 F' Uw2
4. (29.90) R' D2 U2 R U2 L F2 L' U2 L2 D' B F U2 R U' F2 R F L Rw Uw
5. 22.52 R L2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 U L2 F2 D2 R F U2 B' D' R2 U L D' Fw Uw'
6. 26.72 B2 F2 D' L2 D B2 U2 F2 U B2 L F' D B' L2 D' F R' B' F2 Fw Uw2
7. 21.75 L2 F D2 B2 R F U' L B L2 U F2 U' F2 L2 D2 R2 L2 B2 U' Fw' Uw2
8. 24.53 F' L2 F D2 F2 U2 L2 F' U2 R2 F D' B D2 U R' U L U R' F' Uw2
9. (20.45) R U2 R' U2 B2 L' D2 F2 R' B2 R2 B' F' R2 U' R D2 U2 R U2 B2 Fw' Uw2
10. 23.86 U R2 B2 D2 B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 U' B' D' L F' R U' B R2 D' L' Rw2
11. 24.93 U L2 F2 U2 L2 U' L2 D R2 U L2 B F L B2 R' U F L' D2 U2 Rw Uw
12. 26.40 R' D2 L2 F2 R' D2 R2 B2 D2 F2 R' F' R2 B D' F D2 F2 L B2 Rw Uw'



Bonus: a super consistent 23.33 avg5


Spoiler



1. (23.52) B L' R2 U2 B2 F2 R' D2 U2 F2 R' B2 D B2 D' L' U2 F L F Fw Uw'
2. 23.17 L' F2 L2 R B2 D2 R U2 L2 D2 R U B U2 L' B R2 F D' B Rw2 Uw'
3. (23.01) D' B' U2 L2 U2 F U2 B R2 B' D L' D2 R' F2 L' F D2 B2 Rw Uw2
4. 23.33 R2 F' R2 U' D' R B U L D2 B2 D' L2 U' F2 D' F2 D2 F' B2 Rw2 Uw'
5. 23.50 R2 F2 D' F2 L2 D L2 F2 D2 L2 R' U' F R' U B2 L F2 U B' Fw Uw'


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 9, 2018)

4x4 Blind PB 11:34.40 I did not think that it was going to be a success, especially since I had a DNF right before it, and I also thought that I had messed up a wing pair near the end of wings, but I am glad that I left it.


----------



## G2013 (Mar 9, 2018)

what in the world

(47/100) mean of all 24.09
splits 8.39/15.70

best single 18.87
best mo3 22.55
best ao5 22.67

time distribution:


Spoiler



18+: 2 //lol
20+: 8 //wut
22+: 13
24+: 10
26+: 10 //some of these
28+: 3 //these
30+: 1 //and this one, completely spoiled the sub24... they all had only pauses during recall argh



that's just nonsense, what the f***, my PB mo100 was 24.37 before this, and right before that I wasn't even sub25... what in the world. Just *WTF*


----------



## Cale S (Mar 11, 2018)

1:57.57 4BLD NAR

2:10 mean


----------



## h2f (Mar 11, 2018)

3bld ao12 1:04.09 . Including mo3: 56.9 and ao5 58.10.

Time List:
55.66, 1:06.05, (DNF(51.04)), 1:08.84, 1:05.28, 56.06, 1:08.71, (49.04), 52.96, 1:25.71, 54.55, 1:07.12


----------



## Ollie (Mar 12, 2018)

Cale S said:


> 1:57.57 4BLD NAR
> 
> 2:10 mean


Nice. Maybe I should come back since sub2 is easy now.


----------



## sigalig (Mar 12, 2018)

yaaay, just finished a 3bld session with 55/100 accuracy and a 27.98 overall mean 

Also I got a 23 on 10 algs, with 7.69 STPS!

(23.91) R2 F2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U L U' B' R F' D F' U' B2 U Rw2 Uw2



Spoiler: reconstruction



[R' : [U' M2 U, R']] // fd-rb-rd 9/9
[L F L', S] // fd-ul-ld 8/17
[M2, R' U R U'] // fd-bu-ru 10/27
[D L D', M] // fd-fl-db 8/35
[r : [U', r E' r']] // fd-fr-lb 9/44
[R' F : [R2, E]] // fd-fu-dr 8/52

[U' : [R D' R', U2]] // ubl-ldb-ufr 9/61
[D' R' U D : [R D' R', U2]] // ubl-bru-dbr 15/76
[D' U' : [R' D R, U']] // ubl-fdr-ufl 11/87
D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' // ubl-fdl 17/104

104 moves in 13.53 seconds = 7.69 stps


----------



## schapel (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## sigalig (Mar 16, 2018)

mom i got a peebee

19.42[7.66] U L' U' L D' B R F U' L U2 B2 R2 B2 L' F2 U2 B2 R Fw Uw' 

x' y
[S' : [U' M2 U, R]] // FD-DR-RF 10/10
[M2, U R' U'] // FD-BU-RB 8/18
[L F L', S] // FD-UL-LD 8/26
[F, L' S' L] // FD-FL-RU 8/34
M' U M U2 M U' M' U2 // FD-UR-BD 8/42

R' F' r U R U' r' F // UBL-UBR-FUR 8/50
[D R' U D : [R D' R', U]] // UBL-UFL-DFL 15/65
[D : [R D R', U]] // UBL-FDR-UBR 10/75

75 moves in 11.76 = 6.38 stps


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 16, 2018)

Finally a 7/7 MBLD in 32:25.77. 

The memo was faster then I thought is was going to be especially since it felt like I was spending way to much time having to go back and review a few cubes, but never the less pretty good time, and I really happy with the result.


----------



## Prabal Baishya (Mar 17, 2018)

4BLD PB
5:37[2:10]
Getting a sub-6 min solve gives a great feeling and a reduction of 1:35 from earlier PB.
Scramble-
Uw' Rw U' L' B' D F' Fw2 U' Fw F' Rw D L' Fw2 U' D2 Fw' L2 Rw2 D2 R2 Uw2 R' D' U2 Rw F' D2 Rw' F D Uw Fw R L' F Fw2 B' R2


----------



## G2013 (Mar 17, 2018)

54.41 2-man Unofficial SaR!






feat. manuel gutman and me


----------



## Daniel Lin (Mar 18, 2018)

pb single. not even sub graham jam

1:53.74 F' Fw U F' Uw R2 L Fw' D' R2 F D L F' L' Rw Uw2 D' F2 L B U' F' Fw L D Fw' Uw2 U' L2 Fw Rw2 L2 U Uw' F2 R' U' D2 Rw'


----------



## G2013 (Mar 18, 2018)

YES!!! Sub24 mean of 100!!!! 

47/100, mean 23.85, splits 7.99/15.86 (dat sub8 memo thoooh)

My last 3 mo100s were all 47/100 wut

time distribution:


Spoiler



19+: 1
20+: 3
21+: 7 wwwtf???
22+: 6 noice
23+: 11 noice
24+: 5
25+: 6 dammit
26+: 4 ouch
27+: 1
28+: 3 I cried when I got the 3rd 28 XD


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Mar 19, 2018)

2nd sub 3 3bld success


----------



## sigalig (Mar 20, 2018)

Got my first record this weekend, 4:51.04 5BLD NAR 

Just got ahold of the scramble and reconstructed it here. Was fairly easy (38 algs, and i think 41-42 is average), sans nerves I probably could have gotten something like 4:10-4:20 on this, but oh well, I'll get sub-4 next time anyway 






Honorable mention: 2:22.58 official 4BLD


----------



## Underwatercuber (Mar 20, 2018)

sigalig said:


> Got my first record this weekend, 4:51.04 5BLD NAR
> 
> Just got ahold of the scramble and reconstructed it here. Was fairly easy (38 algs, and i think 41-42 is average), sans nerves I probably could have gotten something like 4:10-4:20 on this, but oh well, I'll get sub-4 next time anyway
> 
> ...


I would say that's signature worthy


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 20, 2018)

sigalig said:


> Got my first record this weekend, 4:51.04 5BLD NAR
> 
> Just got ahold of the scramble and reconstructed it here. Was fairly easy (38 algs, and i think 41-42 is average), sans nerves I probably could have gotten something like 4:10-4:20 on this, but oh well, I'll get sub-4 next time anyway
> 
> ...


Great Job @sigalig on getting the 5x5 BLD NAR and on your first record. That is quite impressive, and hopefully you can soon add more records to your profile.


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 21, 2018)

4bld in 5:43.52

Overall PB by 45 seconds lol


----------



## h2f (Mar 23, 2018)

43.71 D' L2 U F' R B' U' B2 L' R B2 L2 R2 D L D' U

PB by almost a 1 second.


----------



## asacuber (Mar 24, 2018)

first blind success yesterday!!!
Something ive procrastinated for more than 2.5 years....imao
hand scramble, untimed but scramble was not particularly easy
CP for edges, OP corners


----------



## G2013 (Mar 25, 2018)

WOOOOHOOO
21.69 mo3 and 22.48 ao5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FINALLY SUB22 MEAN YES

I didn't calculate TPS because I didn't time the splits... also, the random orientation was just throwing the cube in the air and catching it, that's why every reco starts with "x2"

23.19 9 algs R D' U' R' D' F2 D' B' D2 F2 U L U L F D' R' U2 R2 F L2 B' L2 D' U'


Spoiler



x2
U' M' U' M' U' M' U2' M U' M U' M U' //saw the flipped edge + buffer so this triggered right away
F: E, L' U L
U' x': U R U', M
R' U' M2 U R2 U' M2 U R'
R2, U' M2 U //should have been R' F': R U R', E'

R D: D, R' U' R
U': R' D2 R, U'
F: U' L' U, R2
U', L' D2 L



DNF(24.70) 9 algs U R' F L' U' B' D' B2 L B2 L B D2 U R' B' U B' U L F R L D2 R'


Spoiler



x2
L U' M' U L U' M U L2'
S, Lw D' Lw
x: M', U' R2 U
Lw' U Lw, E'
U': S, R' F' R

R U R' U': R D R', U2
R2 D: D, R' U R
R U2 R', D2
R2 + op target

probably did a mistake while executing some alg... I can't remember



20.83 9 algs U R2 D2 U' B' U' B U2 F' U B U' L R D U2 F L' D' F2 R' D2 L2 B' L


Spoiler



x2
D': R S R'
L': M' U' M U2 M U M' U2
z D: M', U L' U' //SORRYYYY THIS IS SO BAAD
S': Rw U Rw'
U2, M' //hell yeah

R U' D': R' D R, U'
D' R U2: R' D R, U'
U R U', L
U R': U2, R' D R



22.71 10 algs L' B' D' R' D2 U L' F' U' B' L2 B' F2 L D R U' F2 U2 F2 D2 B2 U R2 U'


Spoiler



x2
S: R' U M' U2 M U R
x: U' L2 U, M'
z D: U L' U', M' //here we go again... damn it
Uw' M Uw2' M Uw'
R, U M' U'
U' M' U2 M U' //cancelled with the previous one... pretty damn fast!

D R D' R': R' D R, U2
R2 U: R D' R', U2
Rw U' L D2 L' U L D2 (L' Rw')
F: L' U2 L U L' U L R U2 R' U' R U' R' //I don't usually do this but it just triggered



21.54 9 algs B' U D B' U' R2 F2 R2 L2 F B2 U2 B' F' R2 D' B2 U' B2 D2 U F2 R' L2 B


Spoiler



x2
M, D L2 D'
R2 U M' U' R U M U' R
F: L' U L, E
M', R' U' R U //I don't usually insert it as R U' R' U because I often mess it up, I should drill that comm

F': U R U', L2
U: R' D R, U
U' D R': U', R' D R
z': R D' R', U'
Y perm


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Mar 26, 2018)

PB Mo3! All box+stack 

38.01, 44.95, 53.61 = *45.52*

The 38 actually had a pause before the first corner comm, of about 4 seconds. Didn't break my PB by 0.7 seconds, smh


----------



## G2013 (Mar 28, 2018)

Lista de tiempos:
1. DNF(26.307) B2 R2 B' R2 D2 U2 B' R2 F2 U2 R U' R' U2 L' D' F L' U R Fw' Uw

Cool 5cycle in edges, but so bad that I forgot corners memo and ended up with a DNF



Spoiler



x y
R': M' U M U2 M U' M' U2
M2 U: R' E R2 E' R'
L: L F L': S'
R: M' U M U' //cool comm, R setup to DF FU UB + DF UL RU
S: U M' U2 M U

the rest was trash 



--------------------------------------------

merged so as to not double post:

PB mo3! 21.48 

1. 23.326 11 algs L' R2 B2 D' L2 R2 D' R2 U L2 F2 D' B' D U L R' U B' R' B' Fw Uw2


Spoiler



z'
U' L2 U: M', U2 //lol why did I do this XD
M2, U' L' U
Lw: U' M U2' M' U'
x': M, U' L' U
R U' M2 U R U' M2 U R2
U2: U R' U', M'

U R U': R' D' R, U2
R D: R U2 R', D2
L: U2, L D' L' //I don't mind doing lefty on this one
U2 R: R D' R', U
Y perm

93 moves in 15.31 = 5.8 slow TPS


2. 21.036 8 algs wtf slow here B' U2 L B2 U2 R' F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L B L D2 R' U' L2 D F' Rw Uw'


Spoiler



z' y
x' R': M, U R U' //probably I did this instead of the non rotating one just because it triggered
x: M', U' L U
U': Lw' Uw' R' E R2 E' R' Uw Lw
E: R' F R
U2: S', Rw' D Rw

F R F', L
R U': R D R', U2
x2 y Rw U' L D2 L' U L D2 L2 //I thought rotating was worth it here

78 moves in 13.01 seconds = 5.99 again slow TPS


3. 20.093 9 algs R2 F D2 R U D' L2 F2 R L2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 U D B2 L2 D'


Spoiler



x2
x': U' L U, M
U' R2 U, M'
Rw': U M U2 M' U
Rw: Rw E Rw', U'
M2, U' L' U

R': U2, R' D' R
R2: R D' R', U
U: R D R', U //Had I done U R D: R' U R, D I'd saved 5 moves = about 1 second 
D: L' D L', U'

69 moves in 12.41 = 5.56 TPS



not floating on the last comm on the 3rd solved made this mean 21.48 instead of a ~21.2 mean (last one could have so easily been a low 19), but idk because it's PB and still a very good mo3 for me


----------



## porkynator (Mar 29, 2018)

PB avg5: 21.88

1. (20.48) R2 F2 U R2 D' B2 U L2 D' R2 D B' R' F2 L D' U' L' U B D
2. (DNF(45.80)) B2 U L2 D2 R2 U' L2 R2 B2 D2 U' L F R' D F2 U' R' U' B
3. 22.38 U2 L2 B' R2 B F2 U2 B' R2 U L2 F D' R U2 L' U' B' L2 Fw' Uw2
4. 21.97 B D' L2 D' F2 R2 D2 B2 F2 D B2 U' L' B' L' R2 F2 R D Uw'
5. 21.29 R' D2 L B2 U2 R B2 L B2 D2 F2 D' R' U' F' L' B2 U B D2 L' Rw'


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 29, 2018)

Yes!! 10/10 MBLD in 51:23.10 Memo was around 33.

First time attempting 10 cubes and I got a complete success. I really did not think that it was going to be 10/10 let alone sub 1 hour, but what a relief for me to have that done, and I am really happy with the result.


----------



## Cale S (Mar 30, 2018)

somehow this is pb mo3

on the second solve I solved 4 wings by doing a 2-flip lol 

mean of 3: 4:44.20

Time List:
1. 4:17.44 L2 R2 Fw2 L R2 Rw' D' Fw' F2 L Fw2 L R2 B' Fw2 F2 R' Bw' L' Bw Rw' B2 Dw B' Lw' F Lw2 B2 Bw2 Rw Dw' Fw R' F' R' Lw F2 B' Bw' D2 B' Rw Fw' Uw' B' Uw2 F2 Uw D2 Rw' Fw' F L' Fw' Lw2 F U D2 L2 U2 
2. 5:22.02 L2 R Uw B' F D' L2 Lw2 D2 Uw' Dw' U' L D2 L' Uw' Lw2 R2 Dw L2 Uw' L2 D Rw' U2 Dw2 L' Lw2 Dw' Uw Bw2 L B Dw' F2 Dw2 R L2 B' Fw R2 Bw Dw2 Fw' D Fw Bw2 Uw2 Rw' U Fw Rw' Dw2 Bw Fw Dw D2 Rw2 Uw2 F' 
3. 4:33.15 Bw2 B R F Rw Lw' F2 B' D' Dw B2 F Lw2 D2 R' Bw Uw Bw Uw Fw2 L Fw' R Uw2 Rw' L' R2 B2 Rw' D2 Dw2 Lw2 R2 D U F Dw' Bw D' B2 U' B2 Bw Lw2 L' B2 Rw2 F2 Rw' Fw' R Fw' Uw' Lw Fw2 Uw Fw' R' B L2


----------



## sigalig (Mar 31, 2018)

Started the switch from FD to UF 4 or 5 days ago, just got my first sub-30 single 

27.24 U B R B' U R' L D' L2 U2 B2 U2 B' L2 B2 U2 L2 F' U2 L Rw2 Uw'

x2 y'

[U', R E2 R'] // UF-UR-FL 8/8
[U L' : [E, L2]] // UF-BR-DL 7/15
[U' E' R' : [E, R2]] // UF-RF-DR 9/24
[U' : [R' F' R, S]] // UF-BU-FD 10/34
U' r U R' U' r' U2' R U R U' R2' U2' R U // UF-UL flip 15/49 (missed the chance to cancel 2 moves here :/)

[D : [U, R D R']] // UBL-UBR-FDR 10/59
[U' R' : [R' D R, U']] // UBL-LDF-RUF 11/70
R D R' U R D' R' D R D' R' U' R D R' D' // UBL-DBR cw twist 16/86

86 moves in 16.96s = 5.07 tps


----------



## porkynator (Mar 31, 2018)

Wow, PB again. Dat consistency.

avg5: 21.42

1. 21.45 R2 D2 L' F2 U2 L' B2 L2 F2 R F2 D' R' B' U' B U2 L' U L2 Fw
2. 21.25 R2 D' L2 F2 D B2 R2 D U2 B2 R2 F D' L B F2 L' F Rw2 Uw2
3. (21.23) R F' U B2 D R' B R2 D' B2 L F2 U2 F2 U2 R U2 R F2 L2 Fw Uw
4. (DNF(25.63)) D2 B2 D2 R B' L U2 L2 F D2 F2 B2 D B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D' Fw Uw2
5. 21.57 F2 D2 B D2 L2 D2 B' R2 U2 B' U2 L U B' L' D' L D' Fw Uw


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 1, 2018)

haven't practice seriously since my last comp. kinda bad mean but sub19 isn't that common anyway so i guess it's alright

Generated By csTimer on 2018-3-31
mean of 3: 18.52

Time List:
1. 18.19 F2 U2 F2 L' F2 R' U2 B2 F2 R B2 D F R B' R2 U F2 R2 D2 F Rw2 Uw' 
2. 16.09 U' B2 D B2 R2 B2 D U2 L B' U' R' U2 B2 L F R F2 
3. 21.29 U F' R' F R' D' R2 F2 L D2 F' U2 F2 B R2 U2 R2 U2 Rw' Uw'


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 1, 2018)

cool solve
20.42 F2 D' R2 F2 U' B2 U R2 U R2 B D L R2 F' U' R2 F2 U L'

edge exec: 
[UE: [R': [E, R2]] [L':[E', L2]]]
[U2': [L' E L, U']]
[M U': [D2, M]]
[U': [L E' L', U2]]
[U2, M]


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 6, 2018)

two nice solves in a row

21.49 U L2 B' R2 B2 L2 B' D2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U F R B' L U' R U' 
x R U' M' U2 M U' S R' F' R S' R' F x'
[U, L' E' L]
[F R U' R': [E, R2]]
[l U': [M, U2]]
[F' R U: [R' D' R, U2]]
[U' R': [R' D' R, U2]]
[F: [R' D' R, U2]]
[L2: R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U']

17.94 D R2 U2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 B2 L F D' B D U' B' D B2 D

[R U': [M', U2]]
[R': [R' F' R, S]]
[D': [M', U L U']]
U M U M' U M U M'
[M', U L' U']
[M', U2]
[U R: [U2, R D' R']]
[D:[U', R' D' R]]
[U2, R' D' R]
[R D R': R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U']

part of a sub20 mean but the last solve was bad


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 6, 2018)

Yes!! First successful 5x5 BLD solve. Total time (22:07.31 [7:49.46]) My memo almost tied @sigalig new UWR 6x6 BLD time. 

After my fail lasts night I have done about 6-7 sighted 5x5 bld solves, and once I felt more comfortable then I did last night I decided to try it again blindfolded, and this time it was a success. I am really relieved to have now done 5x5 BLD successfully, and now I need a official success (hopefully next month)


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 7, 2018)

probably posting here too much but

17.13 B2 U' B L' F' B2 U' D' R U' R D2 R D2 F2 R B2 L D2 L2 B2 Rw2


----------



## asacuber (Apr 8, 2018)

lol first timed bld success and its with a lolscramble
Still went super safe, and switched buffers cuz mine was solved. Paid off!

Generated By csTimer on 2018-4-8
single: 6:52.72

Time List:
1. 6:52.72 D2 L2 B2 R2 U' R2 D L2 D F R2 U L R U' F' L' F' R2 Rw2 Uw'

E: 1001th post. How fitting


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 8, 2018)

Practiced for 2 hours straight, and got a ton of fast singles

16.17 R' U2 R' D B' U L2 U L' U2 B' L2 U2 B' R2 B' R2 B2 D2

16.76 L' R' D2 L' B2 D2 B2 D2 L2 R B2 D L' D2 U R2 U' F L' B' F'

17.07 R U B' R2 U2 F2 U R' U' L2 D2 R2 F2 D F2 D B2 R2 U Fw'

16.91 U2 L2 B L2 F' U2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 U' R F U R' B' L' R' D2 U2 Fw'

16.42 R U' L2 U L2 D2 B2 U F2 D R2 D B' D2 U2 R' D' B2 R' F' Rw2 Uw2

16.44 L D2 L' D' F' B' L2 B2 R' U' R2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 U F2 D Fw'

16.22 D2 L2 F' L2 B' U2 R2 D2 U2 R2 F D' R B' U' L2 D' L2 F' D' U2 Rw2


----------



## asacuber (Apr 9, 2018)

Rolled it to a successful mean!

Generated By csTimer on 2018-4-9
mean of 3: 7:50.79

Time List:
1. 6:52.72 D2 L2 B2 R2 U' R2 D L2 D F R2 U L R U' F' L' F' R2 Rw2 Uw'
2. 7:24.71 B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D' L2 U L2 U2 F2 R D F2 L2 D B' D U L Rw2 Uw'
3. 9:14.95 L2 U2 B L2 F' L' U F' U2 R L2 F2 B2 L D2 R' B2 R2 D2 F Uw

execution on the last one was like 3 mins because of recall pauses and i wasnt sure whether what i was remembering was right.

All unofficial averages complete!(If you count three handscrambled 7x7 solves to be a mean )

btw someone really needs to try the first scramble


----------



## G2013 (Apr 11, 2018)

Second sub18, second subWR, PB single! 

1. 17.723[6.317] 8 algs x2 D B2 F2 D' F2 D U' B2 R2 U' B' R F' D2 F' D2 L2 U F U' Uw


Spoiler



y z2
L': U' M' U
Uw: M', U' R U
M' U: L E' L2' E L
U': R' F' R, S

R': R' D' R, U2
U: R' U' R, D'
z: U, R' D R
D R: Y perm //ughhhh

75 moves in 11.406 seconds = 6.57 TPS





Daniel Lin said:


> probably posting here too much but
> 
> 17.13 B2 U' B L' F' B2 U' D' R U' R D2 R D2 F2 R B2 L D2 L2 B2 Rw2



reco PLS


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 12, 2018)

G2013 said:


> reco PLS


 
17.13 B2 U' B L' F' B2 U' D' R U' R D2 R D2 F2 R B2 L D2 L2 B2 Rw2

x2 //orient
x' R U R' E R U' l'L' F' L S' L' F L 
U' r' E' r2 E' r'R' U M U' R U 
r U' M' U2 M U' S R' F' R S' R' F
D R U R' U' R D R' U R U'D' R' 
U' R U' R' D' R UD' R' U' R D R' U2 
R U'D' R' D R U2 R' D' R U'D R'


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Apr 12, 2018)

23.33 ao12, 21.68 mo3, 21.35 ao5

GTS2 decreased my average by like 2 seconds lol
There were some slow solves so I will beat it soon.
Time List:
1. (DNF(25.55)) B2 L' U2 F R2 U' R' D B' R' D L2 F2 U B2 U B2 U R2 F2 R2 Rw'
2. 20.70 F D2 F2 L F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 L' B F' L D B' F' L2 F' L Rw2 Uw'
3. 22.75 B L2 F D2 B D2 R2 F D2 R2 L B2 R B D L' R2 D' B' U Fw'
4. 26.81 U' R U2 F' R U' L2 F' D' L F' L2 U2 F' U2 F L2 B U2 R2 Fw' Uw'
5. 20.52 D2 B2 L2 B U2 B2 L2 U2 B R2 B L' B' L2 F' U R' D L' D' U2 Uw'
6. 19.85 B' R' F' U2 L D2 B' L F' L2 U R2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D Uw2
7. 24.72 L' U2 F2 U2 B2 R D2 U2 F2 D' F' R' F' L' F2 U B' L F Uw
8. 25.20 U2 L' R2 B2 R' U2 L B2 F2 L2 F U' B2 L2 D R' U2 L2 F' R Rw
9. 26.56 F2 R' F2 R D2 L B2 L B2 D2 U R' F L D L D' U2 B' Rw2 Uw2
10. 22.63 R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D' R2 U' L D' L' U' R B' U2 L R B Rw Uw
11. 23.51 D2 B2 L2 R2 B' R2 F U2 R2 D2 R2 D R F L B2 L2 B' U' L' D2 Rw Uw
12. (18.89) U F2 D' U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U F2 R B U2 R2 F' U2 L2 F' L' F' Rw' Uw2


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Apr 13, 2018)

Best solve on cam so far 






L U2 F2 R B2 L' U2 L2 D2 L' R2 F U2 R D2 R D U2 B2 R' U


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Apr 16, 2018)

Been getting some sub-50s on cam rather consistently, successful or otherwise. My memo has stalled a little, but my focus now is improving execution - and it shows already. I trust that I'll get to sub 50 global within a month or so just by working on my flow and learning more algs.

Also decided that my practice will exclusively consist in Box+Mat from now on. Hopefully this pays off at my next competitions.


----------



## Ollie (Apr 16, 2018)

Nice improvement, man 


Fábio De'Rose said:


> Been getting some sub-50s on cam rather consistently, successful or otherwise. My memo has stalled a little, but my focus now is improving execution - and it shows already. I trust that I'll get to sub 50 global within a month or so just by working on my flow and learning more algs.
> 
> Also decided that my practice will exclusively consist in Box+Mat from now on. Hopefully this pays off at my next competitions.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Apr 16, 2018)

Ollie said:


> Nice improvement, man



Thanks! I just hope to perform half as well officially, LOL. But overall I'm pretty happy with how things are going now.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Apr 17, 2018)

been trying to push memo recently, way more dnfs but got a pb single by 20 seconds: 2:16.22 [1:18.65]


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Apr 17, 2018)

4th solve of the day and its a PB single! 

*Warning* ⚠ Profanity at the end (not in English, lol) 






Those Edges tho 

36.77

U2 D2 L2 F' D2 F' D' B R F2 B2 D F2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 U' L2 Rw2 Uw

x2 y // Reorientation

R' U R U' M2 U R' U' R
U2 M' U2 M'
U' L U M2 U' L' U
M2 (D U) R2 U' M' U R2 U' M D'
U R' U' M2 U R U'
Uw' L' Uw M2 Uw' L Uw
[Rw U Rw', S]
L2 Uw' L' Uw M2 Uw' L Uw L2
L' Uw' L' Uw M2 Uw' L UW L

[U2, R' D R]
D' : [U' R U, L]
R U : [D' ,R' U' R]

101 Moves / 21s = 4.80 TPS


----------



## Underwatercuber (Apr 17, 2018)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> 4th solve of the day and its a PB single - video coming soon, just got to figure out how to mute away the profanity because I was so shocked haha.
> 
> Those Edges tho
> 
> ...


If you could just pick up your tps to around 7 then you could be getting so many sub 30s


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Apr 17, 2018)

Underwatercuber said:


> If you could just pick up your tps to around 7 then you could be getting so many sub 30s



Yea, that should get going as sune as I get into 3Style for Edges. Still not done with corners, though. Full 3Style means I'll get to be more aggressive with memo, so sub 30 within like a year from now doesn't sound too crazy.


----------



## porkynator (Apr 17, 2018)

Very nice solve. Easy, but I'm happy I could do some nice cancellations.

17.32 U' L2 U R2 U2 L2 D2 U' B2 U' R2 F L U F2 D2 F D F D2 B' Rw'

see on alg.cubing.net


----------



## G2013 (Apr 18, 2018)

Daniel Lin said:


> 17.13 B2 U' B L' F' B2 U' D' R U' R D2 R D2 F2 R B2 L D2 L2 B2 Rw2
> 
> x2 //orient
> x' R U R' E R U' l'L' F' L S' L' F L
> ...



what the heck was that
your signature has some creepy algs too, it's so confusing omg lol


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 19, 2018)

G2013 said:


> what the heck was that
> your signature has some creepy algs too, it's so confusing omg lol


just comms
I didn't actually do all the movecancelling in my recon (i'm still practicing it), but most of it I did

B2 U' B L' F' B2 U' D' R U' R D2 R D2 F2 R B2 L D2 L2 B2 Rw2

x2
[x': [R U R', E]]
[S, L' F' L]
[U' L': [S', L2]]
[U' R' U, M]
[R U': [M', U2]]
[R S R', F']
[D R U: [R' U' R, D]]
[U': [D, R U' R']]
[U': [R D' R', U']]
[R U'D': [R' D R, U2]]


----------



## porkynator (Apr 20, 2018)

20 with 10 algs, nice

20.72 F D' R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 D' F2 U B2 F' D' B2 R D2 F2 U' B' Rw'

See on alg.cubing.net


----------



## G2013 (Apr 22, 2018)

sub19, 9 algs, nice 

1. 18.932[6.74] x2 R B2 D' L2 D R2 D U2 R2 B2 U' L2 R' B R2 D2 U B R2 D2 R' Uw


Spoiler



x2 y
U': R' F' R, S
Rw: U, L E L'
M, D' R2 D
M' U L: L2, E'
L U' M' U L2 U' M U L

U' L' U, R2
F: U2, R' D2 R //this triggered... I must do U R' setup ALWAYS but I don't do it heh
F' Rw U R2 U' Rw' F
Y perm
R2

88 moves in 12.18 = 7.22 cool TPS


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 23, 2018)

first solve was pretty nice

Generated By csTimer on 2018-4-22
mean of 3: DNF
Time List:
1. 16.03 F' D2 R2 U' B2 D' U2 R2 U R2 B2 U2 R D B2 R2 U' B' L' D2 U Fw' Uw' 
2. 18.61 R' D2 F R2 F2 R2 D2 F' L2 B U R' U' B' R' U' L2 U Uw 
3. DNF(37.88) R2 U B2 U L2 R2 U2 F2 U' L2 D2 R F' U L R2 U2 F U R2 U' Fw Uw


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Apr 23, 2018)

This PB Single came out of nowhere :O The quest to sub 30 is officially on!








Spoiler: Scramble + Reconstruction



R2 D L2 B' R' D' R2 F' D F' R2 F U2 F2 B U2 F R2 B U2 Rw' Uw2

z2 x' // Reorientation

U' L2 U M2 U' L2 U
U R2 U' M2 U R2 U'
Uw' L' Uw M2 Uw' L Uw
U R U' M2 U R' U'
L U' L' U M2 U' L U L'
U' L' U M2 U' L U
[M2, U R' U']
R Uw R Uw' M2 Uw R' Uw' R'
D M' U R2 U' M U R2 U' D' M2

Lw' [R' D2 R, U'] Lw
Rw L D2 L' U' L D2 L' U L' x'
[D', R U2 R']

100 Moves / 20~ = 5 TPS


----------



## G2013 (Apr 23, 2018)

I've gotten a few low22 or high21 means lately, but I didn't even react.
However, I just tried to use a few slow comms to see if my accuracy would get better, and suddenly got two ao12s  I got way happier with those. Can sb explain?

1. 27.188 x2 F2 U2 B2 D2 L' F2 U2 L B2 U2 L2 B' L D' F D2 R D' L2 U' F2 Rw' Uw' 
2. 24.521 x2 U2 R2 B2 U2 B' R2 U2 B' R2 B' R' F' D U2 R' B2 L2 B2 R2 U' Rw2 Uw2 
3. 24.195 x2 R D' L2 B U2 L U' R D2 B' D2 F2 L2 B2 L B2 R U2 L2 F2 B2 Fw Uw' 
4. 25.940 x2 F' U' R2 U2 L2 D' R2 F2 U L2 D2 B2 L U F2 R2 F2 L2 F L B Rw' Uw 
5. 24.564 x2 F2 L2 D2 B2 R F2 R2 D2 B2 D2 L' D L' B2 U L2 F L' U F2 R Rw' Uw 
6. 24.763 x2 U2 D F U F U2 R L D' L2 B' R2 L2 F' L2 F U2 D2 Rw2 Uw 
7. (DNF(24.070)) x2 F2 U L2 F2 R2 D' B2 U R2 B2 U' B' L' F' D R2 F' L F' Rw' Uw' 
8. 22.022 x2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D R' D2 L2 U' L B' U2 F D' R' Rw' Uw2 
9. 28.695 x2 R U2 B2 U' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 B R' U F D' R2 F L' F Rw2 Uw 
10. 27.165 x2 L2 F2 D' F2 L F' L U' R B' U' F2 L2 D' L2 D R2 D R2 F2 Fw Uw 
11. 27.168 x2 R L B2 D2 R' D2 B U B R2 F2 L2 B D2 L2 B R2 D2 L' Rw' Uw2 
12. (21.509) x2 B2 F2 U' L2 U R2 D2 L2 D' F2 D B F' D' B2 U' L U2 R D' Rw' Uw

= 25.62 ao12 (part of a 23/30 mean = 76.66%)

Now, the last time I got an ao12 was 1200 solves behind, approximately 2 or 3 months ago.
Also, Manuel Gutman got a sub-me ao12 earlier today, so beating him is clearly satisfying  Wena lemto!
Mean of splits was 7.7/17.9


----------



## fp4316 (Apr 24, 2018)

3bld 12.56


----------



## asacuber (Apr 24, 2018)

holy....


----------



## joshsailscga (Apr 24, 2018)

fp4316 said:


> 3bld 12.56



Scramble? That's crazy.


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 24, 2018)

joshsailscga said:


> Scramble? That's crazy.


It's on the screen. 8/6


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 24, 2018)

I assume that is UWR?

Edit: Sorry - I see it is listed as such on the wiki. Amazing accomplishment!


----------



## joshsailscga (Apr 25, 2018)

mark49152 said:


> It's on the screen. 8/6



I'm an idiot. Thanks, Mark!


----------



## porkynator (Apr 25, 2018)

G2013 said:


> I've gotten a few low22 or high21 means lately, but I didn't even react.
> However, I just tried to use a few slow comms to see if my accuracy would get better, and suddenly got two ao12s  I got way happier with those. Can sb explain?
> 
> 1. 27.188 x2 F2 U2 B2 D2 L' F2 U2 L B2 U2 L2 B' L D' F D2 R D' L2 U' F2 Rw' Uw'
> ...



Nice! I think you are more accurate with slow comms because you are more confident with them. The solution might be drilling more algs. It is one of my main problems too, I am going to start working on that soon.
Nice memo times too!


----------



## auienrst (Apr 25, 2018)

After a 8min try where I completely ****ed up, a ~6min30 with 2 flipped edges and an incorrect 3cycle corner, I have a PB of 6:21! Yeah me !! \o/ I was especially happy because there was no stickers already in place (2 twisted corners though), 2 different cycles for the edges, with 1 bad M-slice edge, and the attempts where consecutive (a few month ago, I couldn't do 2 edges memorization, that was too exhaustive).

For me as a future reference:
memo corner :1:07.00, edges: 2:25.21, execution edges: 1:31.79, corner: 1:17.10


----------



## porkynator (Apr 25, 2018)

Another 20 with 10 comms!

20.17 B R' D2 F D L2 B U R F' B2 R2 B' R2 D2 F2 D2 L2 F D2 Fw' Uw

x' y'

[U2 R: [U2, R D' R']]
[D: [U', L D' L']]
[U' R: [R U' R', D']]

[Lw: Uw' M' Uw2 M' Uw']
[U: [M, U2]]
[E R: [E', R2]]
[L', U' M U]
[R E' R', U]
[U2 L': [E', L2]]
[U': [L E' L', U']]

see on alg.cubing.net


----------



## sigalig (Apr 27, 2018)

yesssssssssssssssss 3bld pb mo3! and I haven't had a real 3bld session in weeks lol

mean of 3: 23.25

Time List:
1. 20.38[8'/8] D2 F2 U2 F D' B' U D2 F U2 B2 R D2 L F2 R' B2 D2 R Fw Uw2 
2. 22.45 F' R2 F D2 B' U2 L2 R2 F' U2 F' U L R2 D U B F2 R F D' Rw 
3. 26.93 B2 D L B2 L' D R B D2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U2 R B2 D2 R U2 F Fw

reconstructions: 
20.38 (9 algs and 7.30 TPS )
22.45 (9 algs, 6.66 tps )
26.93 (10 algs and 6.09 tps)


----------



## sigalig (Apr 27, 2018)

My second sub-4, and pb by less than a second 

3:57.66 B L' F2 D2 L F Fw Rw Dw' L D2 R' Fw2 Dw' L Rw' Uw' B Bw' Rw' U R D R2 L2 F2 D B2 Rw2 Fw Lw2 L2 Bw' Lw' Rw2 R' L D2 R B' R Rw2 Uw R2 B2 D Uw Fw2 Rw2 F' Rw' Fw2 L' Lw2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw' Lw Uw2 U'

Also noteworthy: my current 5BLD session on cstimer is 6/20 at a 4:27.23 overall mean


----------



## sigalig (Apr 28, 2018)

lol triplepost but this is one of the best PBs ive had in a long time

4:19.22/4:25.21 5BLD mo3/ao5. A lot of pretty bad scrambles too actually

1. 4:27.16[43 algs] Fw' B Dw' D2 Rw' R Dw Fw2 Dw' R2 Bw' B Uw B' Dw' D' R Uw' Fw2 L2 Dw' R2 Bw Lw2 D' Fw' Uw2 L Fw' F2 Dw2 Rw2 B Dw' D2 F Bw Dw F' L' F Bw R2 F2 Uw R2 D2 Dw2 Lw' F' L' U' Uw' B Rw L' U Bw Dw2 R'
2. 4:22.58[43 algs again] F' Bw Lw' Bw L' Uw2 L' Dw Bw2 L' Rw2 Lw U R2 U2 L' Rw2 Bw Uw' Fw B' Uw2 Bw Rw D B' F Lw F' R B2 L2 Rw' F Dw' D' U Lw2 L Rw2 R2 Uw' Fw2 Uw2 F2 U Uw Dw D' B Fw Lw2 Rw' Dw2 Lw2 D2 Uw2 Bw D2 Lw2
3. 4:25.88[38 algs, 3.22 TPS] Dw2 U2 Uw' Bw2 Fw D2 B2 Lw' F2 Lw' D Rw' R U Dw2 Lw F2 Lw2 U' Bw D2 F' Bw D2 Dw' R Bw' Lw2 D' U' B' Bw2 Lw2 B2 Rw Uw Dw2 F2 Rw' U' Bw' F U2 L2 B' Fw' Rw2 R2 Uw L Dw F U2 Uw Rw' B Lw2 Dw B2 R2
4. (4:09.21)[41 algs] D Fw D B Fw2 Lw Fw2 Uw2 F U2 Rw Lw L D' L' Dw2 B2 L U2 F2 Fw Rw Lw2 Uw2 U' D' Rw' Uw R' Dw2 Fw2 Rw' R' Lw2 Dw' U2 F' L2 Uw2 Bw2 Uw' Lw' F' Uw Dw2 R' Dw' Fw' Uw' B2 Fw2 Dw' D2 L F Bw Dw L2 B Dw'
5. (DNF(4:23.31)[2+ centers lol]) Bw2 Uw F Lw Uw F2 Bw' R' U2 L Bw2 Rw R L2 U2 D Dw Fw' Uw Rw' F2 D Dw R Dw' Rw' U' R B2 U F2 Rw U Uw' Rw2 Lw' B Fw' Uw' U' F Bw2 L Bw2 Rw2 Bw2 Dw2 R B2 Bw' R2 Uw2 Rw U Dw' D2 Uw F' L2 Fw

And as a continuation to my previous post, my 5bld session is now 10/28 at 4:24.82 mean


----------



## Ollie (Apr 28, 2018)

Hmmmm, I think I'll try some 3BLD and see what happens.

1. 19.49 L' D' F2 D' L2 B' R' U' B' R2 L2 D2 F' U2 F U2 F U2 L2

OK, that'll do.



Spoiler



x y
D' R D2 R U' R' D2 R U R2 D
[x': [U, R' D R]]
R U' R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R U R'

M U' R U M2 U' R' U M
x R' U' R U R U R U' R' U'
[M', U R U']

59 moves


----------



## Myachii (Apr 28, 2018)

Ollie said:


> Hmmmm, I think I'll try some 3BLD and see what happens.
> 
> 1. 19.49 L' D' F2 D' L2 B' R' U' B' R2 L2 D2 F' U2 F U2 F U2 L2
> 
> ...



Good **** dude, come back and catch me in comp tho xox

My solution (got like a 21.5, pretty locky and **** corner exec really)

y2 L' D' F2 D' L2 B' R' U' B' R2 L2 D2 F' U2 F U2 F U2 L2 (yes I did y2 before the scramble purposefully to avoid a solved buffer sue me)

UF/UBL btw

z2 y' // Orient
[D: [M', U' R U]] // FR-LD
[L2 F': [L2, E']] // LF-DF
[M: [U R' U', M2]] // RB-DB

[U R' U', L] // BLD-BRD
[R U' R': [R' D R, U']] // LFD-RFD
[R' U R' U : [R D R' , U2]] // UFR-LFU


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 28, 2018)

Ollie said:


> Hmmmm, I think I'll try some 3BLD and see what happens.
> 
> 1. 19.49 L' D' F2 D' L2 B' R' U' B' R2 L2 D2 F' U2 F U2 F U2 L2
> 
> ...


Do you want your NR back?
I can't get my head around that 2nd edge comm.


----------



## Myachii (Apr 28, 2018)

newtonbase said:


> Do you want your NR back?
> I can't get my head around that 2nd edge comm.



I use this alg for UF buffer (UF-UL-DR), it's pretty nice actually. It isn't a comm but it does the job and is 2 gen so even better.

Also no it's mine


----------



## Ollie (Apr 28, 2018)

newtonbase said:


> Do you want your NR back?
> I can't get my head around that 2nd edge comm.


Nah, I struggle to break 35s nowadays. This was probably the easiest scramble that I've seen anywhere, 6/6 scrambles must be rare.


----------



## sigalig (Apr 29, 2018)

5/5 multi UWR? lel






also got a 4/5 in 3:27[1:48], the DNF was a single missed move mid-exec


----------



## CarterK (Apr 29, 2018)

sigalig said:


> my 5bld session is now 10/28 at 4:24.82 mean


What are you averaging now?


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 29, 2018)

4BLD: 29:23.10.

I'm counting it as my first ever because although I managed one about two or three years ago, it wasn't timed, and I forgot entirely since then.

Thanks Graham Siggins and Mike Hughey for inspiration.


----------



## sigalig (Apr 29, 2018)

CarterK said:


> What are you averaging now?



I'd say right around 4:25. Typically I just go by what my mean is at 15-20% accuracy, but I think this 30% session is unusually good accuracy for me so I'll call the mean of this session my global


----------



## G2013 (May 1, 2018)

*17.347 3BLD single* (PB) while waiting for my 4x4 to arrive at Santa Fe Spring 2018 final round! hahah (I won, as a matter of fact! So I'll be heating with 3bld more often now ) Fer Lomazzi best judge ever <3

Sadly no scramble is available, for it was handscrambled by Fer. The scramble was around 8 algs so I'll count it as PB (it wasn't ridiculously easy)

The fun fact here is that I came 2nd at 3BLD with a 32 single, though


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 1, 2018)

31.14 Single :O

Box + Mat, but unfortunately not on cam.

The scramble is dumb, though. It was a


Spoiler: # of Targets / algs



6/6", so 7 algs if you do full 3Style, lol



R2 L' F D2 R2 L' U R2 F' R2 B2 L2 U' F2 D' F2 U2 B2 U' L2


----------



## Jacck (May 1, 2018)

The current and the last two weeks in the weekly competition:

for the first time three 6bld-successes in a row 

22.04.2018 34:05.23 [19:47.02] (at that time 2nd pb)
27.04.2018 31:22.91 [16:31.74] (pb)
01.05.2018 31:45.77 [17:41.19] (now 2nd pb)

=Mo2 31:34:34 und Mo3 32:24.64


----------



## sigalig (May 2, 2018)

Decent 4bld single for me, and 1 less alg than average 

1:56.62[53.54] U D' R L F2 Rw2 Uw2 L2 B' Rw2 L' R' Fw R L' B D2 U2 F' R' Uw B Uw' B L2 R U2 Fw B2 L F2 L Uw R' Uw Fw' D' L' Fw R

reconstruction 3.66 tps


----------



## porkynator (May 2, 2018)

Mo3: 20.76

1. 22.36 R D2 L2 B2 F2 L F2 D2 L' D2 L' F' D L2 F2 U' L2 U2 F D' F Uw
2. 22.24 U2 F2 L2 U L2 D' U2 L2 F2 U' B' L' F2 L' U R' D' L' D2 U Rw' Uw2
3. 17.69 D' B R2 B' U2 B2 D2 F U2 L2 F' L2 R D2 F U L2 U L2 R2 U' Fw' Uw

Reconstruction of the 17 on alg.cubing.net


----------



## sigalig (May 2, 2018)

yay pb single

1:49.17[50.32] Fw D Rw2 U Uw' D L' F2 D2 B' Rw2 F U F Rw2 Uw2 R' F' Fw2 B' R2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw R L D2 R2 Rw' Fw F' B2 U' Rw' Fw' D2 L' D' R' F'

reconstruction 3.86 tps 



Spoiler: video


----------



## joshsailscga (May 4, 2018)

Generated By csTimer on 2018-5-4
avg of 5: 1:09.63

Time List:
1. 1:09.25 U2 L2 B2 L' F2 R' B2 L' D2 B2 U2 D B F' U L F' L2 U2 R' Rw2 Uw (27.77/41.48)
2. (DNF(1:06.90)) R U' D' L F' R' L B R B' D' F2 U R2 F2 D' F2 B2 D' B2 D Rw Uw' (25.67/41.23)
3. 1:11.44 F D2 L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D2 F' D2 R2 L D' F D' U' L' D R' D2 R2 (26.42/45.01)
4. (1:03.31) U L' D2 R2 B2 L F2 L' D2 R' F2 D2 F' L2 D U2 L' D R U' B Fw' Uw (24.56/38.75)
5. 1:08.20 D' L F2 D2 R' B2 U2 L R2 D2 R U' F R2 B' R2 B D L2 Fw Uw' (27.56/40.63)

This was cool, I've been arond ~10% accuracy to push memo and suddenly hit a flow for enough solves. ao5 pb by 9 sec, mo3 pb by 7. Kinda salty about the 1:03 because it's .4 off pb and had some really locky last few corner algs but I guess I can't complain since I got mo3/ao5 XP
Still rocking full M2/OP, 3style is my next big project but it seems like a really big jump so I've been putting it off.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 4, 2018)

6:30 [3:34] 

Finally a 4BLD success, on cam and also PB Single after an ungodly amount of back to back DNFs, lol.


----------



## sigalig (May 4, 2018)

i used 2e2e on a decent 3bld solve yay

25.03 R D' L2 B2 D U2 B2 U' B2 R2 B2 D B' R2 D' F U R B' L' U2 Rw' Uw'

y x

[M U2 M, U] // df-uf-ur
r' U' M' U2 M' U M U2 R // df-rb-db
[M2 U R : [E, R2]] // df-dr-fl
[S : [U M2 U', L]] // df-ld-bl
r U r' F R S R' F' R S' U' R' // df-rf + ul-ub 2e2e

r U R' U' r' F R F' // ubl-ful-ubr
[R D' R' : [R' D R, U2]] // ubl-dbr-ufr
[R' : [D2, R' U R]] // ubl-fdl-dfr

Honestly should have been a lot better of a time given the scramble but it took me way too long to recognize the 2e2e and so memo was terrible
funny splits, 12.36/12.66 lol, 6.16 tps


----------



## G2013 (May 5, 2018)

I CAN'T BELIEVE THIS OMFG I'M SO HAPPY

Generado por csTimer el 2018-5-4
Media de 3: 19.501

Lista de tiempos:
1. 18.440[6.82] 9 algs x2 R' D2 B2 D2 L2 B2 L U2 R2 F2 B U B' D' B R2 D F' L2 B2 Rw2 Uw' 


Spoiler



y
R U' R', E'
M2, Uw' L' Uw
Rw U Rw', S
S': U' M' U2 M U' //cancelled into S2
L': M U M' U2 M' U' M U2

U R D R' U R D' R' U2
F R F', L
U' L' U, R2
R': R' D2 R, U2 //cancelled Rs

About 84 moves in 11.6 seconds = 7.24 TPS


2. 20.189[7.23] 9 algs x2 R' L2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U F2 L U' F' D U B' L2 B2 L D' Rw2 


Spoiler



U2: U' R2 U, M'
L F: E', L2
Uw: U' L U, M2 //idk why this instead of R' F' R S R' stuff
Rw: U', Rw E' Rw'
U M' U', R'
U' x: U R2 U', M' //LOL

U: U, R D' R'
R: D, R U2 R'
R': U2, R' F' R2 F R //LOL HAHAHAH

Around 85 moves in 12.95 seconds = 6.56 TPS


3. 19.873[6.95] 10 algs x2 L2 D2 L' U2 F2 L2 F2 L' U2 L' D L' U B' U2 L U2 F2 D R' Rw2 Uw2


Spoiler



y2
F: L' U L, E
Uw' M Uw2' M Uw'
Uw': R2 U M' U' R U M U' R //Cancelled Uws
Fw' R: S, R2'
D': R S R'

R, U' L' U
D' R U2 R' D2 R U2 R' D'
R' U: R D R', U2
L U L', D2
L' U2 L U L' U L R U2 R' U' R U' R' //lol lol lol lol lol lol lol

Around 81 moves in 12.91 seconds = 6.24 TPS



beats my previous PB by *1.5 SECONDS WHAT THE FFFF*
also before this I did a 21.9 which gave a 20.66 ao5 WTF


nonononon honestly, what the heck just happened


----------



## sigalig (May 5, 2018)

MASSIVE sub-wr fail 
2 second pause before the last corner comm

3:47.04[1:41.61] Rw' B Lw2 D Dw2 B' R' Dw2 U' B' Lw2 L' F Lw2 U Rw Dw' R' Uw R B' Uw' Rw2 Lw2 Dw2 Rw2 D Lw D Lw' Bw F Rw2 F' L Bw' R2 D2 L' Uw F U Uw Fw Rw' Bw2 Fw' Rw2 B' D2 B' F' Rw' Uw D' Fw' Bw' Lw' B' Bw2

still pb by over 10 seconds though so 

reconstruction


----------



## sigalig (May 5, 2018)

Woah double-post but I just got my first sub-2 exec on 5bld 
Also a nice 4:06.75 2-mean, blew it on the third solve unfortunately

1. 4:00.12[1:58 exec, 40 algs] B' Dw Fw' Bw' Dw' Fw U2 B' Bw R' B2 Uw' U Lw' U' Bw' D Rw2 Uw F D Fw' D2 U2 L Fw' D' B U2 Bw2 L' B' Fw' F U2 D Fw2 R' Lw2 F' Bw2 Lw2 Dw Fw D' Uw' L Uw F Uw2 Dw2 D Bw' Dw D2 B2 F Rw' B2 Dw2 
2. 4:13.39 Bw Rw2 R' D2 Dw' Lw Dw2 Fw' Lw Bw2 U2 Uw' Rw' Bw' Fw R' Dw2 Fw2 B2 F' R U' R Dw' Bw Fw2 Rw2 F' R' Dw2 Fw' Rw L' R' Dw' Fw Uw' R' Uw2 U2 Dw2 F B Lw2 Bw Dw Fw' B' D' U Dw2 Fw' Bw2 L' Dw' D2 U' Fw F R' 

reconstruction of the 4:00 (3.21 tps)


----------



## Gomorrite (May 5, 2018)

Your execution times are always insane. Even Kaijun Lin's UWR has over 2 min execution. 

Also, I see you did your first sub-5 just 3 months before your first sub-4. You are improving extremely fast!


----------



## Daniel Lin (May 6, 2018)

haven't done 5bld in ages, got this decent solve on my third attempt today

5:32.88 L' U2 L' D Rw F Uw' Fw2 Dw Bw' D2 F2 D Uw R L Bw' U2 R2 Fw' R Bw F2 D' Dw' B2 Rw' Bw' Rw2 D' B2 Lw L U2 Lw' Fw' R B F Dw' L Fw Dw2 F Fw Dw' B2 L' Lw' Bw2 Lw' L F Lw R Rw L2 Bw R2 D


----------



## G2013 (May 6, 2018)

Memo PB on a mo100 solve! 
I got better memos than this on stolen scrambles, also my absolute memo PB is 4.99 (retried a scramble from a Multi I had just done...)

But again, this is the *legit* memo PB!

Lista de tiempos:
1. 18.523[5.912] x2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 D' U F L' U2 R B2 L2 B L2 F' Rw2
c/e = 6'/8; 8 algs; 15 letters = 2.53 LPS memo



Spoiler



U': R' F' R, S'
U M' U', R
S: L, U' M' U
M: U' L' U, M

L, U R U'
y' R: U2, R D' R' //I finished the previous comm with a slight rotation so I decided to do it fully instead of going back + U' D
U2, R' D' R
U D' R' U' R D' R' U R U' R' U R D R' U' R D

81 moves in 12.61 seconds = 6.42 TPS



funny part is I have a headache and can't really do anything... I just went ahead and did 4 BLD solves out of boredom, got DNF(24), DNF(24), DNF(idk), 18.53[5.91] XD

doing this post was pretty brain-painful


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 6, 2018)

Won 3BLD again with a 1:35.04 ultra safe solve haha. Executed everything much slower than usual just to secure a success. L

I'm so happy about it, and not for winning but instead because I managed to control my nerves pretty well.

And DNF'd a 39.xx on the last attempt, RIP.


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 7, 2018)

Yea! 10/10 MBLD in 49:52. Really happy with this since it is my first sub 50:00 MBLD attempt with 10/10 cubes.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 7, 2018)

Generated By csTimer on 2018-5-7
single: 3:40.05

Time List:
1. 3:40.05 [1:46.91] R Rw' D2 Rw U2 F' R' Rw B U' Uw2 Rw' Fw2 U' B' D' L Uw2 D' F2 B' L' Fw Rw2 L Fw L' B2 F' D2 R2 B' R2 Rw2 L2 Uw' L R2 Rw' D'

finally, PB by 22 seconds  Would place me 2nd in Germany if done officially


----------



## lucarubik (May 8, 2018)

I've been toying with the bld method for a couple weeks, today i actually tried to make some propper attemps, this is the first one (and last so far)
37. 62 L2 F2 D2 R2 D2 B' L2 B D2 F' L2 D F' L R' F2 R2 F' D L2 B'
0.21 slower than my offical PB from 2011 #progress
still wow that was unexpected with some legit practice that woudlve been... idk... fast as hell


----------



## G2013 (May 8, 2018)

23.10 mean of a 100! At 46% accuracy.
This mo100 was pretty epic since I beat these PBs on it:

Mean of three: 19.50
Average of five: 20.66
Memo mo100: 7.66
Exec mo100: 15.43
Mean of 100: 23.10
Memo single: 5.91

Here are all the solves:


Spoiler



1. 24.171 L2 R2 B F2 D2 B' L2 B2 U2 L2 B' U F2 L2 R' B D2 R' B R' B Rw2 
2. 23.234 F2 R2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 U B2 U2 F2 L D F R' F R2 D2 L2 D' R' Fw' 
3. DNF(27.406) L' F L2 F2 D2 L2 B' R2 F' D2 F' D2 U' R' U2 B L' F' D F R Fw' Uw2 
4. 22.182 F2 U F2 D L2 U F2 U R2 B2 R2 B F' L D' U2 F' L U2 B2 L2 Rw2 Uw2 
5. 23.941 B2 D2 B2 L' D2 R' F2 R F2 U2 R2 B' L R2 D F2 L2 R' U R2 Rw' Uw2 
6. 21.807 F' D B2 F2 U B2 R2 U2 F2 U' L2 R2 B R B2 L U' B R' U' Rw2 
7. DNF(28.771) D' B' U2 F' L2 R2 B' D2 B D2 R2 L' U' F2 D R' B D U' B2 Fw' Uw2 
8. DNF(22.638) B F2 R' F2 D2 L' B2 R2 B2 R' U' F' U L B F L' R' Rw Uw' 
9. DNF(26.098) F2 R2 D' F2 U B2 D B2 F2 L2 D R' B' U' L' D' F2 R2 B' D2 Uw 
10. DNF(21.424) D2 L2 F2 R2 F L2 F' L2 B2 U2 L U2 F L2 D' F2 R2 U' R' D2 Rw Uw' 
11. 24.628 L' D2 F2 U2 L' F2 R U2 R' U2 L2 B' U F R' D' B2 L D2 B U2 Fw' 
12. 21.363 U2 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 R2 D2 U' B2 U F' L' F D' L R' B D R2 U2 Rw' 
13. DNF(25.781) F B2 R' F' D' L B' U' L' U2 B' D2 B R2 D2 F R2 L' Rw Uw' 
14. 20.301 D2 B2 U2 F' L2 B F2 R2 F' D2 R' U' L U2 F' D' U2 F' D2 Rw' Uw2 
15. 21.516 B F2 L2 F2 L B2 L' D2 B2 F2 R' D L2 F U2 L B L Fw' Uw2 
16. 23.197 D R2 U2 F U2 F2 U2 F L2 U2 B' L2 D' B L' D' L D2 B D R Fw 
17. DNF(33.092) R' F2 R2 B2 L D2 F2 R D2 F' D2 U' F2 L U L2 U2 L' U2 Uw 
18. 22.394 B' F D2 F' U2 B R2 U2 R' D' R B' F2 D' U F R D2 Uw' 
19. DNF(26.831) F' L2 B R2 B2 L2 B' U2 R2 D' B2 F L2 F' R U' B' L2 D2 Rw' Uw 
20. DNF(26.949) D B2 U2 B2 L D2 U2 B2 U2 L2 R2 B' D2 B2 D' L F D' U Rw' Uw' 
21. DNF(24.397) U' L D2 L' U F D F2 B U2 R2 B R2 B' L2 F2 R2 F D' Rw Uw' 
22. 22.620 U' F2 U F2 L2 R2 F2 D' B2 U B2 L F L' B2 D R' F L U F Rw' Uw' 
23. DNF(26.124) L' B R2 F' R2 D2 B2 U2 B F2 R2 L' F' R B' L2 U B' U2 L2 Uw 
24. DNF(22.888) U2 B D2 L2 B F2 D2 U2 L2 B' F' L' U2 B L F2 R2 U B D B' Rw 
25. 26.019 L2 U L2 R2 F2 D' F2 D R2 B F R2 D U' R F R2 F2 D Rw' Uw 
26. DNF(26.309) F2 B2 R U' B L2 D' F D' R U L2 D B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 B2 D2 Rw2 Uw 
27. DNF(23.710) F' R2 F R' L' F B L' B' D2 L2 D' R2 U L2 F2 U B2 U2 B Rw2 Uw' 
28. DNF(24.772) D2 F R' L' D L B U' L' F D2 F2 R L B2 D2 L U2 R' D2 F2 Rw Uw 
29. DNF(26.459) R2 F2 U2 F2 U L2 U' F2 D' B2 U B L2 B D' U' B' L F' U R' Fw Uw2 
30. 25.405 D' F2 D B2 L2 D L2 D2 F2 U F2 B' R' F2 D' L U' B' R2 D Rw 
31. DNF(31.705) L' U2 F' L2 F L2 R2 F' L2 F' L B U' B2 F' D' L2 U B2 Rw2 Uw2 
32. 19.489 L' U2 F2 R' U2 L' U2 B2 F2 U2 R U' L D2 R' D R2 F' L' U2 Rw2 Uw2 
33. DNF(22.880) F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D2 L' B2 D' B F' D L2 R B' R B' D' Rw' Uw2 
34. 20.544 R F R' L' F' D B L' F2 U F2 D' B2 D' F2 B2 U R2 U2 R Fw 
35. DNF(24.207) D' R2 U F2 U F2 L2 F2 D2 R' B F U' L2 B R' B L2 B Rw2 Uw2 
36. DNF(29.067) D B L U2 R' F R2 U' F U' F2 B2 U' F2 U F2 R2 U2 R Rw2 Uw' 
37. DNF(22.163) D2 R2 U R2 U F2 R' L' B D' F2 R' U2 R' D2 L B2 U2 R' Fw' Uw' 
38. 25.204 B L2 D F' U' B' U R L2 B2 L' B2 D2 F2 L2 D2 R' U2 Rw' 
39. 23.915 R2 D' R2 F2 U' L2 B2 U L2 D R2 L D' F' D U F U2 L' F' U2 Rw Uw 
40. 21.942 R U L' D' R2 B' R U' F L2 D2 R B2 R2 F2 U2 R D2 R B2 Rw' 
41. 18.440 R' D2 B2 D2 L2 B2 L U2 R2 F2 B U B' D' B R2 D F' L2 B2 Rw2 Uw' 
42. 20.189 R' L2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U F2 L U' F' D U B' L2 B2 L D' Rw2 
43. 19.873 L2 D2 L' U2 F2 L2 F2 L' U2 L' D L' U B' U2 L U2 F2 D R' Rw2 Uw2 
44. DNF(30.374) F' L' R' B2 F2 L U2 L' B' L D' U' R F2 L' U2 Fw Uw' 
45. DNF(26.203) U B' D2 B U2 L D2 B U' F' R2 D2 L2 D' R2 U B2 L2 U R2 L2 Rw' Uw 
46. DNF(21.721) F R2 B R2 D2 B2 L2 F L2 B L2 U' R' D2 L2 B2 F R2 B2 L Fw' 
47. 27.316 U2 F D2 F D2 L2 R2 B2 F' R2 B U' R D' U2 L' U' L2 D' B' Rw Uw2 
48. DNF(25.015) U L' D2 L D2 U2 F2 L2 R B2 L2 D' U' L B D2 U L F' U' Rw 
49. DNF(24.769) U D R' B' R F R2 F' D' R2 D2 B2 D2 F2 L' D2 L U2 R D2 Rw2 
50. DNF(25.567) U' L B2 L D2 F2 R B2 D2 R' D2 L F D2 L' F2 D' L' R Uw' 
51. DNF(23.855) F2 L2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 D' B2 U' B2 R F' R U2 R2 U L' U B2 Fw' Uw2 
52. 18.523 F2 R2 D2 F2 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 D' U F L' U2 R B2 L2 B L2 F' Rw2 
53. DNF(25.655) D' B2 D2 B2 D2 R2 D B2 U2 L2 R2 B R' F D' B L2 B2 U' L B Fw' Uw2 
54. DNF(24.666) F2 D2 R' D2 B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L R2 F' L' U L' R F R2 D U2 Rw' Uw2 
55. 23.137 U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 L D2 R D' B2 D B' R2 U F2 R' B' Rw2 Uw 
56. DNF(23.795) R U2 R2 U2 F' R2 D2 B2 L2 D2 B' U2 R' U2 L2 B' L U' R' B' L2 Rw' 
57. 22.402 F' D2 R2 B' U2 R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 B R F' L B U L D2 B2 L2 F Fw' Uw 
58. DNF(24.609) R2 B R2 D2 B D2 F' D2 F' L2 F' R F' U L2 D' L D2 L2 R' Fw Uw 
59. 26.137 D2 R2 F' D2 B2 L2 R2 D2 U2 B' R2 D F2 D2 F' R B L' R' U' F2 Fw Uw2 
60. DNF(23.400) R U2 R2 D2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U2 R' F' R2 F L R' U F' L' Rw Uw2 
61. 22.204 F2 D2 B' R' D' F' U D2 R U2 D2 F' R2 B R2 F' L2 B R2 B Fw Uw2 
62. 25.843 D2 L2 D2 B R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F' R' U' L' U F U F U' R2 Rw' Uw 
63. DNF(24.422) U D' F2 R F B2 L F2 U D2 B' L2 D2 F' U2 F2 D2 B' D2 F2 Rw2 Uw2 
64. 24.508 R' B2 U2 B D2 F R2 B' F2 D2 F2 D2 L D' U2 B2 D2 L F L2 F2 Rw2 Uw 
65. DNF(25.706) D L2 B2 U2 L2 D F2 U' R2 D F' R D2 L2 B' F' U' R2 U' L' Uw2 
66. 19.891 F2 D2 L2 F' L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F D L' U' R' B D F' R2 B2 Uw' 
67. DNF(29.210) F2 U R2 F2 U2 R B' L' U L2 D' R2 U2 R2 U L2 D B2 F Rw' Uw 
68. DNF(20.163) L2 U2 L' D2 B2 R' F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 B' F R U B F' R' Rw2 Uw2 
69. DNF(24.763) F R2 F2 L2 U2 F D2 B' U2 D' F R B U2 R2 D2 F2 U L Rw2 
70. DNF(23.082) B2 R2 D2 B2 D B2 U L2 B2 U L D2 L U' F U' L2 R' U2 B' Uw 
71. 23.471 L2 F2 L2 B R' B L U' F L2 B2 U2 D2 B' L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U Rw Uw' 
72. DNF(21.937) U R2 D L2 D' L2 B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B' R' F2 U R' D2 F' L' D2 U2 Fw' Uw' 
73. 26.289 B2 R2 U2 B R2 F L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 R' D' B R F2 D L F2 R' F' Rw Uw 
74. 19.609 L2 B2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 F2 L2 F2 U F' U' R B L B F L R2 Rw2 
75. 26.847 R2 F2 U F2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U F2 U' B D2 L' D L' U R2 B' R F Rw Uw' 
76. DNF(20.923) U D2 F2 U2 L2 F D2 B D2 R2 F' R' F' R F2 D L' B2 F Rw' Uw2 
77. 20.328 F2 D2 L' B2 F2 U2 L U2 L' B2 R B R2 D2 L D2 F' L2 R D' L2 Fw Uw 
78. DNF(22.609) D' R2 D' B2 F2 U' L2 F2 D U L D2 F' L' B2 L' U2 L2 B R Fw' 
79. 18.343 R' F2 R2 B R2 D2 F' U2 R2 F2 R2 F D' F U F' L' U F' Fw' Uw 
80. DNF(25.843) B2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F D2 U2 F R2 U' R F2 D R' F' D2 U' R2 D2 Fw Uw' 
81. DNF(22.749) D2 U2 R2 F U2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U R2 U2 L D R U' F' L' U2 Fw' 
82. 29.133 B2 F2 R B2 D2 U2 L' D2 L' U2 L' B L2 D F2 R2 U' B' L' F2 Rw' Uw 
83. DNF(28.605) F L F' U R' B2 L' B' L2 D' L2 B2 D B2 D2 B2 R2 U R Fw 
84. DNF(25.164) D' F' R' U L' D' L' D' F U L2 F2 U' B2 D' L2 U' R2 U2 L2 B Rw2 Uw' 
85. DNF(25.695) F L2 U' L2 B2 U F2 U2 R2 U' L2 D F D2 B' R' U2 F R D' R' Fw' 
86. DNF(20.179) B2 D L2 D' F2 D U2 B2 U2 R2 B' D R' D B L' D' U2 B' L' Uw 
87. DNF(21.278) B' F2 R2 U2 B D2 B2 R2 U2 R' U' B D F U2 R F R U2 Rw Uw 
88. 23.383 R2 U' R2 B2 D' B2 U B2 D2 F2 D' F L F R D' F D B' D L' Rw' Uw 
89. 27.362 D2 F2 R B2 D R2 F' U' F' L2 B D2 L2 B' D2 B U2 F L' Fw' Uw' 
90. 22.914 U' D2 F2 L' B2 D2 F2 R D2 U2 L' B' R2 B2 U L' D2 B R2 U2 Fw Uw 
91. DNF(27.352) U R L' F' U2 D F L R2 F U2 B2 U2 B2 D2 L2 D2 R2 F' R Fw Uw2 
92. 25.384 F2 R2 B2 D L2 U' F2 U F2 U2 F2 B D' R' U B' D2 R' U F' D' Uw2 
93. DNF(22.792) F2 R2 F2 D2 R' U2 L U2 R' F2 R F U L' R' D L F L' B U Rw' Uw' 
94. 23.122 D' L2 D F2 L2 D L2 R2 F2 L2 B R2 D B R F' L' B2 D B' Rw' Uw2 
95. DNF(23.858) D2 L2 U F2 L2 B2 R2 D' U2 F2 D' L U B U' L2 B U R2 D F' Fw' Uw 
96. 23.671 B2 D' R2 F2 D U' F2 D' L2 D F2 B R' D' U2 B' L U2 L2 R2 F2 Rw Uw' 
97. 26.285 U2 F2 D2 R2 B' F' R2 F U2 B' D B L F D' U L2 R' D' F' Fw 
98. 24.242 U' F2 D' U2 R2 B2 U' F2 L2 B2 R' B' L2 D2 U2 B D2 U' L' Rw2 Uw2 
99. DNF(22.849) D2 B2 R2 D2 R' U2 B2 D2 R U2 L2 B' L B2 U L' U B U' F2 L' Uw' 
100. DNF(27.053) L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D' F2 U2 B U' R F D2 R2 B L' D' F2 R' Rw2 Uw



Time distribution:


Spoiler



18+: 7 -> woaj 7 sub20s!!! (3 of them sub19)
20+: 8 -> 15 sub22s
22+: 15
24+: 8 -> at least 38 sub NR single (25.12)
26+: 7
28+: 1 -> 8 crap solves



Pretty crazy! I don't know how I managed to do this! Also, at around 85 solves the mean was 22.79... so *I choked pretty significantly on the last 15 solves* XD (23.4 mean -> which is still really good for me! somehow )

IDK what the heck just happened here lol


----------



## porkynator (May 10, 2018)

Finally!
Mo3: 19.60

1. 17.68 D2 U2 B2 L' U2 F2 L' D2 L' B2 L' F U R2 D2 F L' D' L2 B U2 Rw2 Uw2
2. 18.62 F R U D' L' D F2 L B' U F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 U Uw'
3. 22.50 D' R2 F B' L D' R2 L U' B2 D2 F2 U2 L' D2 L' D2 F2 L2 B2 Rw' Uw

Edit: Reconstructions:
17.68 
18.62
22.50
The 22 was quite hard for me, I'm so happy I didn't screw it up.


----------



## porkynator (May 11, 2018)

Sorry for double posting, but PB avg12: 24.01!



Spoiler



1. 22.00 L2 D2 B2 L' U2 R' B2 L2 D2 F2 R' F' R' D2 F R F R D' U' Rw' Uw2
2. 21.80 U2 F' D2 U2 F U2 B F2 U2 F' R2 L D' B' U2 R2 D2 R' F U' Rw Uw
3. 25.17 U2 F' U2 F2 L2 F' U2 F' U2 F U2 D' L F D' B2 R' D R2 B F Rw Uw'
4. 23.40 D2 U L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D2 R2 B' D' L R U R' D L F L2 Rw Uw'
5. (21.20) U2 L2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F R2 B U2 F' R B2 R D2 B' L U R2 D Rw'
6. (DNF(24.55)) R D2 L2 R2 F' D2 F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 D' L' B' R F' L' B U2 R' Fw' Uw
7. 23.95 R' F' D2 B D2 F' U2 B' U2 R2 F L2 D L2 D L U2 R U F R Fw Uw'
8. 23.06 B D2 L' U' B2 U' B D F R2 D L2 B2 D' B2 U' R2 F2 D2 B2 Rw2
9. 24.45 B2 L' D2 R U2 R2 D2 F2 R B2 D2 F' U B' D' R2 F' R F2 U2 B2 Rw
10. 28.51 L' B2 L' F2 L' B2 R' F2 R' D2 R' F' L' U R' F' D' U2 R U' L Fw Uw2
11. 26.46 D B2 L2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 D2 B2 U' L' F R B' F2 U' F R2 U' L2 Rw' Uw
12. 21.25 R B2 U2 B2 L' F2 R' D2 F2 R' B2 F' U L2 F2 D2 B2 L' U R2 Fw' Uw'


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 12, 2018)

good one, PB by a bit. 1:55 garbage memo, 1:36 pretty good exec with some U2 lol xD 17/24/6 after orienting

3:31.65 R2 Uw2 Fw' Rw' B2 Uw' F' Uw2 L2 R' B Uw' F Rw' Fw2 Rw U F R' Uw B' U' B' Uw R' F B2 L' Fw2 Rw2 Fw Uw F' L Uw' B2 D' U L Rw

I just can't wrap my head around the comms involving a D-layer target bleh


----------



## Jacck (May 12, 2018)

@MatsBergsten:
Congrats for winning the national title with your second 5bld-Mo3 
http://www.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=3024&cat=18&rnd=1


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 13, 2018)

Jacck said:


> @MatsBergsten:
> Congrats for winning the national title with your second 5bld-Mo3
> http://www.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=3024&cat=18&rnd=1


Nice 1:30 mean and 1:08 single for 3BLD too in the second round!


----------



## mark49152 (May 13, 2018)

Congrats Mats!


----------



## lilKriT (May 13, 2018)

I just got my first blindsolve today... The time was bad but I'm still proud of myself:

My time was 6:26.90
And immediately after I got another one with much better time, 4:39.36 - but also a better scramble 

From now on it's gonna be better, right?


----------



## sigalig (May 14, 2018)

UF buffer is starting to feel pretty good! Learning new buffers is really fun 

mean of 3: 29.08

Time List:
1. 29.16 U' F2 L2 B2 D L2 U L2 B2 D' R F2 U' R B2 U' B' R' F2 Rw Uw' 
2. 28.60 L U2 F' D2 L2 F L2 U2 R2 B' L2 F2 U F2 R' U L B2 L2 B Rw' Uw2 
3. 29.47 F' D2 F L2 D2 F2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L' D' U' F2 L F R2 F' D F' Rw2 Uw'


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 14, 2018)

10/10 MBLD PB - 46:04.16[30:59.95] 
Really trying to get the total time under 45 minutes and my memo under 30 minutes. But regardless of the time I am really happy with this result and I am starting to feel pretty comfortable with 10 cubes. I will most likely try 12-15 cubes next month(the beginning of June).


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 14, 2018)

Jacck said:


> @MatsBergsten:
> Congrats for winning the national title with your second 5bld-Mo3
> http://www.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=3024&cat=18&rnd=1


Thanks for noticing  Hanns (and Mike and Mark ).

On the other hand I failed totally on the 3-bld final (for the first time in ten years WCA
comps not getting a result, perhaps tried to much to get on the podium but more likely
just bad concentration and hard scrambles (at least the first two)).

Getting three 5-bld in a row now makes it six in a row totally. Of course I was beginning to
wonder how many who have done that . (It would be fun to have the corresponding statistic
for the WCA-statistic longest 3-bld streak). Well I almost immediately found that both Hanns
and Mikes record streak also is six. Istvan K "only" has five. But looking closer I found two
chinese guys (Shenghai Fang and Jiachi Han) with eight each. 
Last year I really went for three in a row after getting the first two(going very safe), but this 
year it "just happened" when trying to win the comp.

Well, there's always next years Swedish Champs .


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 14, 2018)

Got another sub 40 on cam, yaaaay!


----------



## Jacck (May 14, 2018)

MatsBergsten said:


> Thanks for noticing  Hanns (and Mike and Mark ).
> Istvan K "only" has five.



I just count 4 consecutive solves for Istvan, but he is the only one, who has done 4 in a row in one competition.


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 15, 2018)

3:54.11 5BLD Ao5



Spoiler


----------



## porkynator (May 15, 2018)

On a 12/6 scramble (9 comms), not bad at all!

EDIT: I got another 16 later! Not on cam this time.

16.79 R2 F R' D2 B D2 F U' F R2 U L2 D2 B2 D F2 D' F2 B2 R2 Uw


Spoiler



y'

[D' R': [R' D R, U2]]
[F R F', L]
[U' L': [U2, L' D L]]

[S: [U' M U, L]]
[M', R U' R' U]
[Rw: [U M' U', R']]
[U' M U, L2]
[Lw' U: [M, U2]]


----------



## G2013 (May 15, 2018)

omfg hahahahahaha I got my 3rd ever 5BLD success!

*6:19.91* was the time. Done on Weekly Comp, 3rd scramble
Beats my former PB of 7:47 by approximately 90 seconds.
My 3 successes have been: 13:57, 7:47, 6:19. xdddd

Comp in two weeks!


----------



## the super cuber (May 16, 2018)

*MBLD PB 48/48 in 58:44 [35:11]
*
amazing attempt for me  PB by 4 points! 

Memo: 35:11 [43.97/cube] 
Exec: 23:33 [29.43/cube] 
total: 58:44 [73.41/cube] 

Previous PB was 46/48 in 58:39 (44 points) 
This is also the n/n UWR! (best attempt with 100% cubes solved) Its my first perfect attempt over 20 cubes! 

also last 3 attempts are 45/48, 45/48, 48/48 = 44.00 points mo3!


----------



## Gomorrite (May 16, 2018)

You forgot to say it is 19 seconds away from Maskow's UWR.


----------



## pinser (May 16, 2018)

PB (I think) with CE/EC memo/exec. 9 algs but I had a double rotation in there lol

Generated By csTimer on 2018-5-16
single: 26.81

Time List:
1. 26.81 R' L' U' D F U L B' U' B F2 L' D2 L' F2 B2 L' B2 D2 L2 Fw Uw'


----------



## Myachii (May 17, 2018)

Generated By csTimer on 2018-5-15
single: 21.230

Time List:
1. 21.230 R U B D' B' R2 F' L' U L' D2 R B2 U2 L2 D2 L' U2 L' Rw' Uw

couple days old but got exams so cant bld much the next week or so ree
globalling low 31 now which is coo, still going for sub 30 global by next comp (2nd-3rd June)


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (May 19, 2018)

First attempt at multi: 2/2 in 12:43[10:01.65]
cool


----------



## Tao Yu (May 20, 2018)

Fairly sure this is 3BLD PB. I think I might have had a sub 30 before, but possibly without box/random orientation

Average of 5: 29.07
1. 27.71 B2 D2 L2 R2 D' B2 U F2 U2 B2 D2 B' R F' R B' F2 R2 B U' B 
2. (27.00) B2 U2 L2 U2 B' D2 L2 F2 D2 F' U' L2 D R' F L2 F' L B L2 F 
3. 31.54 B2 D' R2 D2 U B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 R2 B L' F' U R' F' D R F' R2 
4. 27.96 R2 D' R2 B2 D2 L2 U L2 B2 D' R2 B U L2 B' U L' U2 B2 F' R 
5. (DNF(29.86)) L2 U B2 F2 U2 F2 D R2 U B2 U R' D2 B U' F' U L U' L R2


----------



## thecubingwizard (May 20, 2018)

I got a 4BLD success in comp! It was also on my first attempt and placed me third! 12:33 was the time, so just a little slow for me, but I wanted to go safe. I also DNFed 5BLD by 3 wings and 3 corners oops.


----------



## Tao Yu (May 20, 2018)

First avg12 in more than three years! Previous PB was 40.99 in January 2015

32.98, 28.20, 39.69, 31.96, 23.77, 31.37, 34.70, 31.02, 40.34, 39.50, DNF(34.34), 47.03 = *35.68 avg12*

The last solve was intense. My heart was beating so hard. 

Scrambles:


Spoiler



Average of 12: 35.68
1. 32.98 U2 R' F' B L2 F D R F R2 D L2 B2 L2 D L2 D' F2 L2 U2
2. 28.20 D2 F2 D' F2 L2 R2 D R2 D F2 U2 R F' D B D' L B R U2 F'
3. 39.69 U2 F2 R2 F' U2 R2 U2 F U2 F' D' B' F' L' D L R B2 U F'
4. 31.96 L' D2 U2 B2 L F2 U2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F' D R2 F U2 F' L F U B
5. (23.77) F U2 B U2 F' L2 B U2 B2 R2 F' D' U2 F2 R' D2 R' D L' F' U
6. 31.37 B2 R2 B' F2 D2 F' R2 F' R2 F' U' R F' L' U2 L2 B' L2 D B' D2
7. 34.70 B2 U2 B' R2 B U2 R2 B2 D2 L2 B U' L' F2 L B' F' L2 R D2 F
8. 31.02 L2 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 D' U2 B' D' L B U' L' B' L D R2
9. 40.34 R2 F R2 F2 L2 B U2 L2 D2 L2 D' R' D2 L2 B' L' B' D2 F2 U F'
10. 39.50 B2 F2 D' L2 U2 B2 D L2 B2 F2 U F U L U2 R U B2 U' R U'
11. (DNF(34.34)) F2 R2 F2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 U' L2 F R' F U R B' F2 L B U F
12. 47.03 D2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F' R2 U2 B' R2 B R' D' B U' B' U' L' D2 L2



23 was a very nice scramble, 8 algs.


----------



## greentgoatgal (May 21, 2018)

2nd success ever


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 21, 2018)

greentgoatgal said:


> 2nd success ever


At 1:30+ "And that lady's and gentlemen is why you have ear protection"
To be honest I thought that, that was really impressive that you did not lose your concentration and forget any of the pieces. I would have DNF'd that as soon as the phone rang so great job on that.

Also, I am pretty jealous (well not really) that you got parity/get parity every now and then. I have never needed to do the parity alg, which is nice because I do not have to worry about if there would be parity or not, but I have been trying to (slowly) figure out why that is and what I am doing different. But still great job on that solve and all the others and keep up the practice.


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 21, 2018)

greentgoatgal said:


> Honestly the FaceTime wasn’t so bad, especially compared to during memo when they kept forgetting I was BLD solving and trying to talk to me


I see, but I still think that is was great that you were able to keep you concentration for the whole blind attempt, so good job on that. 



greentgoatgal said:


> I think your definition of parity might be different than mine, because I didn’t get parity in this solve? I consider parity to be when there is an odd number of edge and corner pairs and you have to apply an Ra perm.


I do know that you get "Parity" when there are a odd number of edges/corners, and that the Ra perm will solve parity but I have never needed to do that on any OP/OP blind solve, that is all I was trying to say. You did the Ra perm in the solve, Right? because if you did, then that was the "Parity" alg, which I have never needed to do, even if there are odd edge/corners. 

Regardless of this all, great job once again on the success and I look forward to seeing more soon.


----------



## sqAree (May 21, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> I do know that you get "Parity" when there are a odd number of edges/corners, and that the Ra perm will solve parity but I have never needed to do that on any OP/OP blind solve, that is all I was trying to say. You did the Ra perm in the solve, Right? because if you did, then that was the "Parity" alg, which I have never needed to do, even if there are odd edge/corners.



I've read somewhere before that you don't get parity and as mentioned back then there's an easy way to find out why: Just do a reconstruction of your execution of a parity scramble (for example U), post it here and we will understand!


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 21, 2018)

sqAree said:


> I've read somewhere before that you don't get parity and as mentioned back then there's an easy way to find out why: Just do a reconstruction of your execution of a parity scramble (for example U), post it here and we will understand!


I am planning on doing that soon, but thank you for reminding me about that. What do you mean when you say "(for example U)"?
I just did a quick sighted solve using OP/OP and for corners I started with the buffer (Duh) and I had 5 corners to solve before a break and then I broke into a new cycle and I had 3 pieces to solve, so with the first 5 and last 3 plus the break that equaled to 9, which is a odd number and after I did edges and corners everything was solved with out and parity. 
This is just a quick example of what I do in OP/OP and I will try to provide a better example soon, but if you notice anything wrong in this post please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 21, 2018)

greentgoatgal said:


> I didn’t get parity though. I only used Ja, Jb, T and F.


Oops, I thought that the last alg you did was a Ra perm at first, but after looking back I was completely wrong, so sorry for my poor eyesight. 
Lastly, I only use the T perm for edges and the altered Y perm for corners. I do not use OP/OP much at all any more, but when I do those are the only 2 algs that I use.

Again sorry about my error, but thank you for correcting me.


----------



## sqAree (May 21, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> I am planning on doing that soon, but thank you for reminding me about that. What do you mean when you say "(for example U)"?
> I just did a quick sighted solve using OP/OP and for corners I started with the buffer (Duh) and I had 5 corners to solve before a break and then I broke into a new cycle and I had 3 pieces to solve, so with the first 5 and last 3 plus the break that equaled to 9, which is a odd number and after I did edges and corners everything was solved with out and parity.
> This is just a quick example of what I do in OP/OP and I will try to provide a better example soon, but if you notice anything wrong in this post please let me know. Thanks.



"U" is an example scramble with parity I am suggesting. We only want to have a look at the system so we don't need a full legit scramble.
If you have 5 corner targets first and those solve 5 corners it shouldn't be possible that there are 4 more targets imo. Unless you mean you solved 4 corners + the buffer with the first 5 targets and all that was left was a 3-cycle outside of the buffer.
In that case you had parity indeed! Using OP the consequence would be that UB and UL are swapped after 9 corner targets so your edge memo would be different. If you memo UB and UL swapped in case of an odd number of targets for corners, it would explain why you don't get parity (that's a known and good trick to skip parity anyway). If you don't, I can't explain it. xD
Looking forward to your example reconstruction.


----------



## G2013 (May 21, 2018)

WHAT THE F***

5:31.51 5BLD SUCCESS!!

4TH SUCCESS EVER

HOLY SH**


----------



## CarterK (May 22, 2018)

the super cuber said:


> *MBLD PB 48/48 in 58:44 [35:11]
> *
> amazing attempt for me  PB by 4 points!
> 
> ...


What is actual UWR? Does Maskow have a 50/50?


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (May 22, 2018)

CarterK said:


> What is actual UWR? Does Maskow have a 50/50?


He has a 49/50 iirc


----------



## CarterK (May 22, 2018)

JustAnotherGenericCuber said:


> He has a 49/50 iirc


I knew about that, but I kinda assumed that that wouldn't beat this time. Maybe I'm wrong though.

EDIT: Also I just realized how dumb I was. If n/n UWR is 48/48, how can maskow have 50/50 lol.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 24, 2018)

The coolest tjing happened yesterday. I got my first ever sub 30, and blasted through my previous PB (31.xx) by 5 seconds.

Memo was insane, most definitely PB too, and execution was blazing fast. Very proud of this one.






F R2 B' R L' F' B2 R' D' L' U L2 B2 R2 U' F2 R2 U D B2 L2

R Uw R Uw’ M2 Uw R’ Uw’ R'
U' L U M2 U' L' U
L Uw’ L’ Uw M2 Uw’ L Uw L
R2 Uw R Uw’ M2 Uw R’ Uw’ R2
Uw R Uw’ M2 Uw R’ Uw’ M2
L U' L' U M2 U' L U L'
U' L' U M2 U' L U
M2 (M' U')2 (M' U2) (M U')2 (M U2) M2

R D' U2 L D' L' U L D L' U D' R'
R D : [L2 , U R' U'] 
R' D R U2 R' D2 R U2 R' D R

There were a couple cancelations on Corners, which is cool


----------



## kake123 (May 24, 2018)

3bld 50.673 ao5


Spoiler: Scrambles from plusTimer



3x3-BLD

Number of Solves: 5
Mean: 52.700
Best: 49.053
Worst: 1:02.427
Average: 50.673
Current Ao5: 50.673
Best Ao5: 50.673

1. (1:02.427)
24/05/2018 12:18:09
F' U2 F2 L2 B' D2 L2 U2 F R2 U' L2 R' D' F R2 F2 L D U2 Fw Uw

2. 49.953
24/05/2018 12:19:46
D F2 U' F2 L2 R2 U R2 B2 U' R2 F' D' L D U' L U2 R D Rw Uw2

3. (49.053)
24/05/2018 12:21:21
L2 D B2 R2 D F2 U' R2 F2 D' U' L' D' L' U' F' L2 F R F L2 Fw' Uw

4. 51.742
24/05/2018 12:23:04
F L2 F' D2 F R2 D2 B2 R2 U R D B2 R F' L R D2 R' D2 Rw Uw'

5. 50.326
24/05/2018 12:25:02
L2 U L2 D2 U' B2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 B' R' U B2 R' D' R2 F U2 Rw2 Uw2



Getting back to my normal speed for 3bld

Edit: Another decent ao5 (51.601)


Spoiler: Scrambles from plusTimer



3x3-BLD

Number of Solves: 5
Mean: DNF
Best: 47.941
Worst: DNF
Average: 51.601
Current Ao5: 51.601
Best Ao5: 51.601

1. 53.655
24/05/2018 18:56:16
U2 F2 R F2 U2 L' B2 U2 B2 R' D R F U' L B' L' B2 U2 B2 Rw2 Uw'

2. 51.355
24/05/2018 18:58:09
B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 B' U2 F' U2 L2 R2 U B' D2 U' F' L' D U L U2 Rw2 Uw2

3. 49.795
24/05/2018 18:59:37
R2 U' B2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 U L' D R' U R2 B R2 B' D2 B U Fw'

4. (DNF (58.460))
24/05/2018 19:01:28
L2 B' L2 R2 B' F2 U2 F R2 B' L D2 L2 F' D R U' F' L R' F2 Rw' Uw

5. (47.941)
24/05/2018 19:03:38
F2 D' B2 L2 F2 L2 D' B2 U R2 U L D' R' B L F2 R2 B L' U' Rw' Uw2


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 24, 2018)

41.23 Ao5 PB! 

42.07, (34.47), 43.31, 38.32, 43.92 (DNF)

With the added bonus of a 38.70 Mo3 

34.47, 43.31, 38.32


----------



## sigalig (May 24, 2018)

I was hoping for sub-2, but this will do for now 

mean of 3: 2:04.54

Time List:
1. 1:50.68[14/22/6'] Fw' L' Uw' Fw' U2 Fw F' Rw B U' Rw' Uw D F' Fw Rw B D2 L2 F Fw2 B' Uw2 Fw' U L D' Fw Rw' R Uw' Fw L2 B R L Rw Fw' Rw2 B2
2. 2:13.67 D' L2 D' U2 Rw' Fw D2 Fw' L U B2 U' L' Fw R2 Uw' Rw2 F' Uw' Fw' B' R' F' Uw2 Rw2 R Fw Rw Fw2 F B' D2 F2 L Uw' R2 F Uw F2 Fw'
3. 2:09.27 B2 Rw2 D' U2 B' Fw2 U Fw' U2 R' Fw D2 R F D2 R2 B2 F' R' Uw Rw D2 Uw' B F2 U2 Rw' L2 Uw' L D2 Fw2 Uw Fw2 Rw2 F' Rw' U2 F2 Uw

Edit: oh also 2:36 (ew) then 2:09.01 for solves 4 and 5 making a 2:10.65 ao5


----------



## RedTopCuber (May 24, 2018)

got first ever sub 5 minute single yesterday 4:45.79


----------



## adimare (May 24, 2018)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> The coolest tjing happened yesterday. I got my first ever sub 30, and blasted through my previous PB (31.xx) by 5 seconds.



That was amazing! But why are you using M2 for edges? Why do you do that to yourself?


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 24, 2018)

adimare said:


> That was amazing! But why are you using M2 for edges? Why do you do that to yourself?



Haven't finished 3Style for Corners yet  Will likely binge on it, then jump into edges, before Nationals in July. I'm lazy, lol


----------



## verdito (May 25, 2018)

Generado por csTimer el 2018-5-24
resoluciones/total: 17/25 = 68% success rate
Single
Mejor: 43.14
Peor: 1:18.41
Media de 3
Actual: 52.65 (σ = 5.41)
Mejor: 43.95 (σ = 0.89)
Avg de 5
Actual: 54.01 (σ = 4.52)
Mejor: 47.31 (σ = 5.14)
Media: 56.62

PB mo3 and avg5!!!
8/17 were sub1 including 6 sub50!
Practicing for comp this weekend, first comp after 2y hiatus, looking forward to break pbs!


----------



## sigalig (May 25, 2018)

My first sub-wr single yessssssssssssssss
1:46 memo and 1:53 exec 
super lucky though tbh, 37 algs when average is 41 lol






reconstruction (3.13 tps)


----------



## G2013 (May 25, 2018)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> The coolest tjing happened yesterday. I got my first ever sub 30, and blasted through my previous PB (31.xx) by 5 seconds.
> 
> Memo was insane, most definitely PB too, and execution was blazing fast. Very proud of this one.
> 
> ...



Fabio your memo is extremely disproportional to your execution times... That's crazy!!!



verdito said:


> Generado por csTimer el 2018-5-24
> resoluciones/total: 17/25 = 68% success rate
> Single
> Mejor: 43.14
> ...



YEAAAH SCHAFFHAUSER IS BAAAACK


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 25, 2018)

G2013 said:


> Fabio your memo is extremely disproportional to your execution times... That's crazy!!!



Haha, I know! That one was actually way below average for me (my memo is usually in the 15~22 range) but you're right. Currently it's the Edges that hold me back, but it will start to change soon 8)


----------



## kake123 (May 25, 2018)

37.110 3bld pb single


Spoiler: Scramble from plusTimer



3x3-BLD

Number of Solves: 1
Mean: 37.110

1. (37.110)
26/05/2018 01:39:51
B2 D' B2 D' F2 R2 U B2 R2 U B' L D2 L' F' L D' U2 F' D' Fw Uw'



Scramble was really easy (8/6), regretted not knowing 2 of the corner comms which are actually easy


----------



## sigalig (May 25, 2018)

It's rainin pbs
1:45 4bld single on 22 algs (3 of those being parity algs lol)






reconstruction, 3.86 tps


----------



## kake123 (May 26, 2018)

56.650 3bld pb ao12 (done safely for some of the solves)

Also a sub40 single


Spoiler: Scrambles from plusTimer



3x3-BLD

Number of Solves: 14
Mean: DNF
Best: 38.277
Worst: DNF
Average: DNF
Current Ao12: 56.650
Best Ao12: 56.650
Current Ao5: 56.040
Best Ao5: 52.062

1. 49.555
26/05/2018 14:22:42
U2 L2 R U2 F2 L2 F2 R B2 F2 U2 B D2 L U2 L2 B' D U L' B Rw

2. DNF
26/05/2018 14:24:15
U2 F2 R2 F' R2 D2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F D U R2 B' L2 U2 L' U' F2 Rw2
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

3. 49.164
26/05/2018 14:27:13
F2 D2 F D2 F' L2 B U2 B2 D L F D' B2 R D L B2 L2 B Rw Uw2

4. (38.277)
26/05/2018 14:28:37
U B2 D R2 U R2 U2 R2 D' R2 B2 L B F2 R' B' D' F' U2 L2 D' Rw

5. 57.467
26/05/2018 14:31:31
B2 U F2 D2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' L' D R B R2 B' U2 R' U2 B' F2 Rw2 Uw2

6. 59.935
26/05/2018 14:35:19
F2 D2 F2 D F2 U2 L2 R2 F2 U' L2 B' U' L B2 U B2 R U L F' Uw'

7. 57.312
26/05/2018 14:37:33
D R2 B2 U' L2 D R2 D L2 D' F' U' L U' R' D B2 D2 B F' Rw2

8. (DNF (1:07.810))
26/05/2018 14:39:20
F L2 D2 F D2 B D2 U2 R2 U' L B2 D2 R' F2 R F2 D' L2 Fw' Uw

9. 1:01.248
26/05/2018 14:41:28
D B2 D' B2 F2 L2 U R2 D2 F L2 B' U B R2 F' R B R D' Rw2 Uw

10. 1:04.050
26/05/2018 14:43:15
U2 B2 F R2 B U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U F' L R' U' B F U' R' B' Rw2 Uw'

11. 1:05.912
26/05/2018 14:44:52
F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D B2 D' L B' D' R2 F R' U B L' F' U' R' Fw

12. 51.275
26/05/2018 14:47:48
Lost scramble

13. 52.796
26/05/2018 14:48:28
F L2 B U2 B D' B' D2 R U B2 D R2 B' U2 B2 Uw'

14. 47.342
26/05/2018 14:50:12
B2 F2 D L2 D2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 U' F' D L B2 D' L U F' L D' Rw2 Uw'


----------



## Daniel Lin (May 26, 2018)

second solve of the day. and haven't done any solves in between today and my last post xd

5:12.33 Lw2 Fw' L U F' U2 L' F U2 F Dw' U B2 Lw Fw2 U' F Rw2 B Dw' L2 Bw' L F2 B2 Uw' Bw Fw' Dw2 Fw Uw Dw' U R' Lw' Uw2 L Dw' Fw' Uw' Fw D' L Fw U2 B Bw R' F Lw L' R2 Rw' F2 Uw' D' B' Rw F R


----------



## porkynator (May 27, 2018)

My BigBLD accuracy is improving, as well as my memo (images). Today I set a new 5BLD PB: 6:17.95.


----------



## Daniel Lin (May 28, 2018)

slow memo and late timer stop, but everything else perfect

14.69 F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U' R2 U2 B2 U L' F' L' D R' U L R2 F' R' Rw'


----------



## Daniel Lin (May 28, 2018)

Pretty sad about the counting 23, but still a good average


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 28, 2018)

Got a official 5x5 BLD success yesterday [29:56.00] Memo was around 15-16 minutes.


----------



## G2013 (May 28, 2018)

I guess I might as well post this here hahaha
4BLD official PB! 

https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/guido-dipietro-4bld-2-27-56.69284/


----------



## Daniel Lin (May 29, 2018)

14.80 U' B F' U2 F D2 R2 D2 L2 B' R2 F' U L D2 R' D2 F L2 D2 R2


----------



## sigalig (May 29, 2018)

Daniel Lin said:


> Pretty sad about the counting 23, but still a good average



Love that you ended an ao12 on a 17 lol


----------



## Daniel Lin (May 29, 2018)

I think this might be my best solve ever TPS wise

15.17 L U2 F2 D2 R U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 B R2 D' F' D2 B' R U2 R Rw2

x2
[U' l U: [R' E R, U]]
[r' D2 r, S']
[U R' U': [M', U2]]
[R U R': [S, R2]]
[U' R' UD: [R D' R', U2]]
[U R: [D', R U' R']]
[D' R D: [R' U' R, D2]]


----------



## Tao Yu (May 29, 2018)

wtf, PB by 4 seconds
Average of 5: 25.60
1. 27.78 U2 L' F L U2 R' B' U' F2 R U' F2 D' R2 B2 U2 B2 D' B2 U' F2 
2. 23.94 B L2 D2 U2 B2 R2 B' L2 R2 D2 U2 L D' F D2 B D' U' R B F2 
3. (DNF(44.18)) B L2 D2 R2 D2 F' L2 U2 F2 L2 D' L2 B' L' F U2 R' D U2 R' U 
4. (23.82) B' R U2 D R' D2 R U B U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 B2 U2 B2 U2 
5. 25.07 L2 U2 R' U2 L' F2 R F2 U2 L2 U2 B R2 B' D F' U2 L R D2 R 

23.94 was 8/12, 23.82 was 2/8'' and 25 was 6/12

mo3 PB is still 27.57


----------



## sigalig (May 30, 2018)

Wow, I really thought that 4:19 mo3 and 4:25 ao5 would last a lot longer lol:

4:04.75 5BLD mo3 and 4:14.12 ao5. 4th solve was 4:17 DNF by 2 midges, rip 4:11 ao5 lol
Counting sub-4 yay

1. 3:58.27[1:46.29] (weekly comp scramble #2) ; 41 algs, 3.05 stps
2. 4:25.63[1:52.75] (weekly comp scramble #3) ; 40 algs, 2.72 stps
3. (3:50.36[1:40.22]) ; 39 algs, 2.94 stps
4. (DNF (4:17.75)[1:53.24]) 
5. 4:18.45[1:51.72] ; 42 algs, 2.67 stps


----------



## porkynator (May 30, 2018)

Three solves after cleaning and lubing my cube... new PB!

15.60 U' L B U F U F U L F' R2 U F2 U2 L2 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 B2

It felt fast (like an 18 or something), but I wasn't expecting a PB. The scramble isn't incredibly lucky either (10/6 with kinda easy algs).
Reconstruction on alg.cubing.net


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (May 30, 2018)

5BLD 3:35.55[1:23.13] 
My 4th sub-WR and first sub-3:40

Also missed 3:10[1:20] by 3 t-centers


----------



## Daniel Lin (May 31, 2018)

8th sub 15

14.52 D R2 F2 U' F2 D B2 F2 D2 B2 D L F D L R' F2 R2 B D' F2 Fw


----------



## sigalig (May 31, 2018)

PB single, and my first 3bld PB using UF!!!

18.02 R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 L F2 L' U2 R' F2 D' F' D B U L2 F L2 F2 Fw Uw2

y2 z'

[U' : [R' E R, U']]
[R' U' R' : [E', R2]]
[R E R', U']
[M : [U R' U', M2]]

[U2, R' D R]
[R' U' : [R D' R', U2]]
[R D' R' : [R' D R, U2]]

67 moves (lol) in 10.43 = 6.42 stps

I got a 22.16 right after this then dnfed a 28.74 by an inversed edge comm, would have been a 22.97 pb mo3


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 1, 2018)

getting at least one sub-16 a day now

15.34 R B2 F2 D' U2 B2 U R2 D2 U' F2 R' F L' D2 B' U' L U Fw Uw2


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 3, 2018)

another one

Generated By csTimer on 2018-6-3
avg of 5: 17.95

Time List:
1. 17.34 U R2 D' L2 R2 D2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 R' U2 B R B2 R B L U' B Fw Uw 
2. 18.20 L D B2 F2 U F2 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 L' R' U' R B D U R2 B R2 Fw Uw 
3. (18.60) R2 U2 F D2 F2 R2 F R2 B L2 B2 U B2 R' B R2 U F' D' R2 Fw Uw2 
4. 18.30 F2 L2 B2 L2 D U B2 D' L2 R2 U L' R B' D' R2 B D2 F' L' F2 Fw' Uw2 
5. (16.27) U2 L2 U2 B2 F2 U2 R2 U B2 F2 U2 R' F' R2 B' L' B2 L2 U2 B D' Fw Uw2


----------



## porkynator (Jun 3, 2018)

Apparently, I average low 7 memo for 3BLD. Today I had 7.16 memo mean on a 16/26 session (61% accuracy).

I thought I was at least 0.5s slower... the bad news is I am slower than I thought at exec.



Spoiler: Scrambles and Times



1. 24.48 U2 B' F' D2 B2 F' U2 F2 R2 U2 L B D' B2 R2 B D2 F' R Fw Uw'
2. 23.39 R' U2 B2 R2 B2 F' D2 R2 D2 L2 B2 F' R D2 U R D2 U L F2 Rw Uw'
3. DNF(21.95) F' L2 U L2 D' F2 D' F2 U' L2 R2 F' L2 F D2 R D' U' B F' Rw'
4. 26.20 B2 D2 F2 U2 R2 D F2 U' R2 F2 D2 R' D' U' F' L2 U2 F2 R2 U' Uw2
5. DNF(29.50) U2 B L2 U2 B' R2 B L2 D2 R2 F2 R' D' L B U2 R F R2 B R Rw' Uw2
6. DNF(19.07) R2 D' F2 U F2 U R2 D' U R2 U2 L D B2 R F' L' R D2 U' Fw Uw2
7. 20.32 D' L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 D2 F L2 U2 B D2 U' F D2 L' B2 D2 U Rw Uw
8. 23.65 D F L' U L' U2 R B R2 U F2 L2 B D2 F2 D2 L2 F' R2 B' U2 Rw2 Uw
9. 21.74 B' D2 B D2 F2 L2 R2 D2 F2 U2 F' R F' D F2 R2 B' D' B L' D' Fw'
10. 26.83 U2 R U2 B2 L F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B' D F D' U' B U L2 D Rw'
11. 22.04 U F2 L2 F2 R' F2 R U2 B2 R F2 R' B' U' F R F R' Rw
12. 26.00 D F U L' D' R' U D2 R' F' R2 U' F2 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 L2 B2 D' Fw
13. DNF(21.28) U2 F2 U R2 D2 B2 D L2 U R2 U B' D R2 B U' L F D' F Rw' Uw'
14. 25.10 D2 B U' F D F' U D2 F B2 L' B2 L D2 F2 U2 L B2 R B2 Fw Uw2
15. 18.84 R2 B' R' U2 R U' D' F' U B' R2 B2 U2 B U2 R2 D2 R2 L2 B' Rw2 Uw2
16. 22.59 R' U' B' U' R D' L2 B' R F' U2 L2 F2 D2 B L2 F R2 F U2 Rw2 Uw'
17. DNF(33.13) D' R B U' F' U2 D' L B2 D F L2 U2 L2 D2 F' R2 F2 L2 F' U2 Rw' Uw
18. DNF(21.58) R2 B U' B2 R L D2 F' U2 L' D2 L' U2 F2 R2 F2 B2 U2 R' Rw
19. DNF(23.38) F L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U' L2 F2 R2 U F' U B2 D2 R' D' L2 U' Fw' Uw
20. DNF(25.52) B2 L F2 L U2 L R2 U2 B2 R' B2 D U2 R2 B' U2 F2 L2 F' L2 Fw' Uw2
21. 22.33 B L' B2 L' B2 R2 F2 R' F2 R' B2 U2 B D L' B' R' B2 R' Rw Uw2
22. DNF(25.33) B' D2 R2 B2 L D2 R2 D2 B2 F2 L2 R' F L' B2 F' U B D' B2 Fw Uw2
23. 23.56 D F2 L2 D2 B2 F2 D' F2 U' L2 D F R D' B' U2 L' D2 F' L' F2 Rw' Uw2
24. 22.28 U' F' B L D2 F B R F2 U2 F2 U B2 U2 L2 F2 B2 U R Fw' Uw2
25. DNF(24.24) B2 L2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 U2 L2 F2 U2 L R' U F' D2 L D2 L2 F2 U2 Rw2
26. 24.33 L2 B' D2 U2 B2 L2 F' U2 R2 U2 B2 U R B F D L D2 B U2 L Fw'





Spoiler: Memo Times



7.81, 6.69, DNF(6.93), 7.19, DNF(7.74), DNF(8.12), 6.02, 7.69, 7.63, 7.08, 7.84, 7.16, DNF(7.32), 7.36, 5.78, 6.32, DNF(8.04), DNF(5.88), DNF(6.88), DNF(7.20), 7.04, DNF(7.57), 7.32, 8.16, DNF(6.95), 7.48


----------



## sigalig (Jun 4, 2018)

Did my 5th attempt at a 50 cube multiBLD today (weekly comp), I feel somewhat happy about this one:

36/50 in 1:01:04[37:54]. 33 solved sub-hour, 16 points wca lol

Memo/cube = 45.48, my best ever by a TON (but I rushed a bunch and forgot 5 cubes, so theres that  )
Exec/cube = 27.81, not my best ever but this is my best with using UF. Also I would consider it pretty good considering how much I rushed memo and the pauses that resulted from that. I think if I can get more used to the fast memo, sub-25 exec/cube on a 50 cube attempt should be a reasonable goal

Edit: video


----------



## DGraciaRubik (Jun 4, 2018)

3BLD PB Single and Average:
Mean of 3: 1:03.58

1. 1:06.65 B2 L2 D2 R' D2 R' U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D R B R F R B' L' F Fw Uw 
2. 1:02.86 L2 B' R2 F' D2 F' R2 D2 F L2 F' R D' U2 F L2 B' L2 U R' D Rw' Uw' 
3. 1:01.24 B2 L' U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R' U' R2 U2 B L R2 B' F' L R

Still rocking that U2/M2 but my corners memo still seems weak.


----------



## sigalig (Jun 5, 2018)

Got a 3bld pb ao12. Choked so hard and blew sub-28. I feel like I could have like a 26.xy ao12 by now if i could just stop choking lol

avg of 12: 28.08

Time List:
1. 30.33 R D2 R' B2 L U2 R F2 D2 L D R2 F2 D2 R U' L2 R F U Rw2 Uw2
2. 23.33[10/6'] L' U R' F2 U' B' R D' B L2 F2 U2 B2 L' B2 L B2 D2 L F2 Uw
3. 30.02 B2 D' U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D L2 R2 D2 L D' U R' F U L' B L F' Fw' Uw2
4. (23.22) B D2 L2 F' R2 F R2 D2 B F2 U2 L B F' L D R' D2 F L2 R2 Fw' Uw2
5. 26.28 U' L2 D' R F' D F' D F B2 L2 B2 U' B2 U R2 U2 D F2 Rw
6. 26.97 R' B2 U' F L' B' U2 L U' R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 L2 U' R2 D L2 R' Rw2
7. 28.07 B R B' L2 U L' F B L B' L2 F2 R2 D L2 F2 U2 D B2 D2 L2 Fw Uw'
8. 25.86 B' U2 R2 F' L2 D2 B F L' F U' B' U F' L' D' B2 R'
9. (DNF(32.89)) R2 B2 D2 F L2 F R2 B2 L2 B' U2 D' R' B' D B' L' B2 U' B' U2 Rw' Uw
10. 31.65 L' D2 L2 F' R2 B2 U2 F D2 R2 B2 U L' R2 B2 R D2 U2 B' F2 Fw' Uw'
11. 34.28 B R2 F L2 B2 R2 B' U2 B' R2 L U' R2 U2 B' U R D' U L2 Rw2
12. 24.04 B2 R2 D' R2 U L2 D L2 U' B2 L' B' R2 F L' B2 U' B D2 R Rw Uw2

9.82 algs on average
6.05 average stps


----------



## Hazel (Jun 5, 2018)

My first 3BLD success that I got using audio for edges instead of images! Definitely faster, but I've gotta get used to it more. Time was 2:45.415, with the magnetic YJ MGC


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 6, 2018)

good one.

Generated By csTimer on 2018-6-6
single: 26.86

Time List:
1. 26.86 U D' B L' D2 R' F U F' U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F D2 R2 B' D2 

10/16 splits


----------



## sigalig (Jun 6, 2018)

4:08.84 5bld ao5 

avg of 5: 4:08.84

Time List:
1. 4:03.24 U' Uw' F' B Dw' Uw' L B2 F' Fw2 D' F2 Lw' Rw' D' Rw Lw' Dw2 B2 Dw2 Rw' Dw Uw Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 L' Dw Lw' B' R2 B2 F' L' Uw D' Fw2 Rw' L Lw F2 B2 Uw2 F' Uw2 Rw' Dw D' B2 U Uw R' Lw' Dw2 Uw2 Fw Lw Bw Rw2 Dw' 
2. 4:03.81 D F2 Lw2 U' R Bw' Lw' Dw' F2 B2 U Fw2 Bw' L' Bw Lw' L Uw F' Uw U' Fw' Rw' R Dw' Fw Dw Rw' U' B' L Bw' Rw B' U2 Rw2 L' B D F' Dw2 L2 U2 Rw2 B L' D Bw R2 U' Bw L2 D2 Dw L Dw' Rw' U' Lw Rw' 
3. (DNF(4:24.95)) Bw F U' Rw' Lw U2 Bw D' Bw2 L D' L U2 Dw' D' L2 Uw Fw2 Bw2 R2 B' Uw B' Fw' Bw' D' B2 R' Bw Lw' Rw2 Bw' D2 Bw D2 L2 Lw2 Uw2 Dw2 R D' R2 Bw D2 U F2 Fw Lw Rw2 D2 Lw2 Rw2 F' Fw' Uw' B2 D2 Uw' U F2 
4. 4:19.46 Fw2 U Bw Dw B Fw' F' U' Rw Fw' Lw Dw B' Uw2 L Uw2 Rw2 Lw F B' D2 Lw' Rw2 Bw2 U' Bw2 Lw Uw D Fw' Rw2 F2 D Dw Rw2 R' Dw2 R2 L Fw' F2 U2 R2 Rw2 Dw Lw F B Dw U' R Fw' F2 Rw Fw' Dw U2 Lw' Bw L2 
5. (3:58.65) D' Lw' F' B D Fw' Bw' Dw2 L' F' U2 L D2 R L' B2 R2 Dw' R2 U2 F D F2 Uw' Lw2 U' Uw R2 B Bw' L2 D2 U Dw' F' Dw' Bw Lw' R U' Bw' Lw U F' L2 Dw2 F2 B' Bw R' B2 F Fw Rw' Bw' U' Uw2 Dw F R2

Also got a 3:56 on 45 algs earlier in the session (41 algs is average)


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 7, 2018)

2nd or 3rd best, 1:54/1:44 splits

Generated By csTimer on 2018-6-7
single: 3:38.60

Time List:
1. 3:38.60 F' Uw2 Fw' U2 R' B' Rw' L2 B2 R' Fw' U2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw U2 F R Fw' R' B' D2 R2 D2 Rw B Rw2 Uw R2 F' D2 F2 Rw L2 Fw' R Fw' L2 Uw2 Rw


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 8, 2018)

10th sub15! Also 2nd fastest solve ever

Generated By csTimer on 2018-6-7
single: 14.01

Time List:
1. 14.01 B2 D2 F D2 L2 B' R2 U2 B U2 F' R B D' U' R D2 F2 U2 F2 U2 Rw2 Uw


----------



## Tao Yu (Jun 8, 2018)

My accuracy seems to be improving a lot now. Averages of 12 used to be nearly impossible for me a month ago. I had one yesterday too, which turned out to be 36.xx

I think I can consider myself sub 35 now, since I can usually manage sub 35 sessions with 60-70% accuracy.

Average of 12: 34.238
1. 28.963 B2 F2 L2 D' R2 U B2 L2 U' F2 D' R' D2 R2 B' D F D B' R' U2
2. 35.458 R2 U R2 D2 B2 D L2 U R2 F2 U F' L R2 F' D' U2 R' B2 F D
3. 28.729 U2 R' F2 R' D2 L D2 L U2 L2 U2 B' L2 B' D R' B' R2 U' R'
4. 35.664 D2 F2 L2 F2 R U2 F2 R' B2 D L2 B R' U F2 L' F' R2
5. (DNF(35.812)) F L2 D2 B' F2 R2 U2 B R2 F' L B2 F' D2 L' F D B2 L D'
6. 29.692+ R B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 L D2 B2 D2 L F' L2 U' B' U' F' U2 R2 D L2
7. 31.233 L2 U' L2 R2 D2 U' F2 L2 D R2 U' F' D F L' B' D' F2 R' B2 L
8. 33.992 F2 D F2 D U R2 D L2 R2 U B2 F D' U2 L F D2 U' R D
9. 36.419 R' F' B2 L2 B2 L U2 D' R F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 U2 D B2 R2 B2 R2
10. 30.502 L2 F2 U R2 U2 B2 U L2 R2 D R2 F' R B R2 B' D L U' L F'
11. (28.329) B2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 D U2 R2 D' U2 F L2 U B2 R F' D B F2 U'
12. 51.728 U B2 D R' D' R' U R B L2 U F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U F2 U'

Shame about the last solve, but I was super nervous.


----------



## porkynator (Jun 8, 2018)

Nice solve, kinda easy scramble (8 algs, one of which floating).

17.36 U2 L' R' U2 F2 L2 R' F2 L D' L2 U2 B2 U F D' U B Fw Uw'

Reconstruction on alg.cubing.net


----------



## sigalig (Jun 8, 2018)

5bld pb yay
First sub-3:40, 3rd or 4th sub-wr not really sure

3:33.46[1:35.98] L B' Uw' F' Bw2 D L2 Fw Dw' U Fw2 Bw2 B2 D2 U2 F2 Dw2 Rw2 B' Bw2 U Rw2 F2 Lw2 F' L2 Uw2 Lw2 U Rw Dw2 R Dw2 U D' Fw2 D' B2 Bw' U Fw' D2 F2 Bw2 B2 Rw' F2 Lw B' R L Fw F2 Rw' B' Bw' R F Rw' Dw2

reconstruction (39 algs and 3.19 tps)



Spoiler: video


----------



## Cale S (Jun 9, 2018)

lol 3BLD
pb single, mo3 (28.94), avg5 (30.86), and avg12

avg of 12: 36.91

Time List:
1. 37.01 D R2 F' D' F2 D B U D R2 F2 U2 R L2 D2 L F2 R2 D2 Fw Uw 
2. 41.95 F2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 L2 D U2 R2 D B' F' D' R' F' R U2 B2 U' R' Fw Uw 
3. 36.83 U2 F2 U L2 U R2 U R2 U' F2 R' F U' L2 B' D' B2 D' R B Uw 
4. 37.15 F' U2 B2 D2 B R2 F' R2 B2 D2 F R' D' B2 L' U' L B' D' F' U Rw2 Uw2 
5. 28.96 D L2 B2 R2 U B2 D2 U' F2 L2 U L D2 B R' D' L R F L F' 
6. (24.12) B D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U F2 D' F2 U2 L' U2 L' B' D R' D L R2 
7. 33.73 R2 D2 L' F2 R' D F' R B' L2 D2 F U2 B2 L2 B' L2 U2 F' U' Rw' Uw2 
8. 31.47 B' F2 D' L2 B2 F2 D' L2 R2 D' L2 R' U2 B L F' R B' F D' Fw Uw 
9. 32.16 R2 F' R2 B L2 F' L2 F2 U2 F L' F' L2 B D' B' F' L' B2 U' Rw 
10. (DNF) L2 B2 L2 D' R2 B2 D' R2 B2 U R2 B' R2 U' B F R' D U' R D Rw Uw2 
11. 54.94 F' R2 U2 F' L2 F D2 U2 F D2 F L D' R2 B' D' R B' R U2 R Rw' Uw 
12. 34.91 B' D2 U2 B D2 U2 F R2 F' D2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 U R F D L Rw Uw


----------



## Cale S (Jun 9, 2018)

first 6BLD attempt in a while because I got the Shadow:
10:26.79 [5:11]
not quite pb 
exec is like a second faster than exec of UWR  need to memo faster


----------



## CarterK (Jun 9, 2018)

Cale S said:


> first 6BLD attempt in a while because I got the Shadow:
> 10:26.79 [5:11]
> not quite pb
> exec is like a second faster than exec of UWR  need to memo faster


lol when you can execute a 6x6 in under the uwr's exec but you can't execute a 5x5 in under 3 minutes.


----------



## sigalig (Jun 9, 2018)

More 5bld

3:48 single on 43 algs (2 algs worse than an average scramble)

reconstruction, 3.33 stps

I need to stop failing sub-4 mo3s though ugh

Also my session is currently 5/25 successes at a 3:59 overall mean


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 10, 2018)

decent

14.70 B' L' D F D2 L U' D R2 B' D2 B' U2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F R Rw2 Uw2


----------



## kamilprzyb (Jun 10, 2018)

I finally beat my stupid lucky 3bld single pb, took me 559 days
*20.54*
memo 9.14
exec 11.39
moves 67
tps 5.88

F B2 U' B2 L2 U L2 B2 F2 D L2 D' L B U R' D2 U L U2 L' Fw Uw'

x' y
U' [U', R' D R] 9/9
[R' U R, D'] 8/17
[R' D' R, U2] 8/25

U [U, L E' L'] 9/34
[L, D' M2 D] 8/42
L' [U L U', M'] 9/51
[M D' M', U2] 8/59
[M2, U L U'] 8/67

it's a 10/6, previous pb(20.66) was set on a 8/6


----------



## sigalig (Jun 11, 2018)

3:20.88 5bld pb single

My phone ran out of memory and i didnt notice so no video 

Scramble was 16 xcenters, 14 +centers(!!!!), 24 wings, 12 midges, 8 corners, so 37 algs. Pretty damn lucky.

Splits: 1:31.66/1:49.22. I think that's execution UWR unless Kaijun has beaten it 

edit: updating with reconstruction


----------



## porkynator (Jun 12, 2018)

Great accuracy today!

solves/total: 23/25 (?!)
Single: 21.06
Mo3: 21.45 (σ = 0.64)
Ao5: 22.12 (σ = 0.98)
Ao12: 23.21 (σ = 2.03) (PB)
Mean: 24.24



Spoiler



1. 25.82 B' R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F' R2 B R2 D' U B R2 B U' L' R' B' R2 Rw'
2. 27.52 U' L2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 L2 R2 D R' F U' F2 L' U2 B F2 U' B2 Fw' Uw2
3. 23.80 D2 B F' D2 L2 B D2 R2 B2 U2 R' B D' L B2 F2 D' B F2 R2 Uw
4. 21.76 B2 L2 B2 U B2 L2 U F2 L2 U2 L' D U F2 L' F' D2 F2 D' Fw'
5. 22.27 B2 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 B2 D2 R2 D L2 F D R' F2 R2 F2 D' B' L' D2 Rw' Uw'
6. 26.44 B' U2 B L' F2 L2 U F D2 L2 D2 R2 B2 U' D2 F2 U L2 U' F Uw2
7. 22.74 D2 F U2 F R2 D2 L2 D2 U2 B2 R2 D' F' D' B' F2 D' L' D' B2 R' Fw
8. 26.17 R' D2 B R2 F' L2 B2 U2 L2 R2 F2 R2 U' B' L D R B D U F Rw2 Uw'
9. DNF(14.90) B2 U2 B2 L2 U2 R D2 L' F2 D2 U B' L F' U' R2 D B R Rw Uw2
10. 25.56 D F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U L2 U' R2 L D' F' L D' B' D' R2 D' U' Rw' Uw
11. 21.07 D2 F D' R' L2 B2 U2 D2 F' R' U2 L B2 R2 L2 D2 L B2 U2 D2 Fw' Uw2
12. 24.03 B' U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 B' R2 B2 L' R' D F D2 R' D B' U' F' Fw Uw2
13. 27.69 B2 U F2 U L2 B2 D2 F2 D' U' R2 B R2 U' F U B' L2 R F D' Fw Uw'
14. 22.19 U2 B' R D' L B U2 L F U2 B2 R2 L D2 R' F2 B2 D2 B2 D2 Rw' Uw2
15. 21.11 F2 B' R' B U F L D2 F' B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 R D2 F2 R L Fw
16. 21.06 R2 B F2 U2 B L2 F' L2 B L2 U2 L' D L2 U' L F2 L' B' D' U Fw
17. 23.30 U' B2 U L2 U' R2 U' L2 U L2 U' R F D F' R' D' L F R' U' Fw' Uw'
18. 23.07 D2 R2 B U2 F' L2 D2 L2 F' U' F2 L B' U F L' D L2 U Fw'
19. 27.49 F B D L' B U F U2 B2 L F U2 F2 B' U2 D2 F' R2 L2 U2 B2 Rw'
20. 22.01 R2 F' D2 L2 F' R2 B2 L2 B2 F' D R D2 F' U F' R B' Fw
21. 22.22 U' R2 U' L2 R2 D L2 U2 F2 D' R2 L' B' R' D2 F2 L D L B2 R Rw' Uw2
22. 29.56 F' U L2 B2 D' L2 D F2 R2 D' F2 D' R' F L B' L' U' R2 F2 R Rw' Uw'
23. 24.86 D F' L B U' F B U F' D' L2 D' L2 B2 U2 R2 L2 U' F2
24. DNF(34.51) D B' F2 L2 F U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F L2 R' D' L2 U2 F2 D F' U Rw Uw
25. 25.87 L' B2 L2 U2 R' D2 L' B2 L' F2 R' B D' U' L2 R' F' L' D R2 Uw


----------



## sigalig (Jun 13, 2018)

Got a 27.63 pb ao12, 12 straight successes. Decided to go for the ao25, got 23 successes in a row, dnfed 24 and 25 
Those pesky dnfs made it so i had a counting 40 and counting 41 ugh. If i got the last solve (dnfed from a wrong move in an <LU> edge alg), it would have been a 28.55 ao25 instead of 29.37. If I got both 24 and 25, it would have been 27.77 ao25 



Spoiler: times and scrambles



avg of 25: 29.37

Time List:
1. (18.98[10/6]) B' D2 L' B2 D2 R' D2 L R2 F2 R U F L D B F' L2 D2 R
2. 25.21[12'/8, 7.56 TPS!] B F2 D' L2 D F2 D L2 D R2 F2 U R D' U' R F R B R' D' Fw Uw2
3. 30.50[12/7'] D B2 R' B2 U B U' R U2 B2 U2 B' L2 U2 F' U2 F R2 F2 R' Fw Uw2
4. 26.07 R2 D2 L2 F D2 B F2 U2 L2 R2 U2 R B2 D' L2 U L F2 R2 B' R Rw2 Uw
5. 29.46[10'/8'] B R D' R' D F' R U' F2 D2 L2 B L2 U2 B' U2 L2 D2 L Rw2 Uw'
6. 27.29 D' F2 D2 L' U B U2 F B2 D L2 D2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 F' Fw
7. 27.04 R D R' B' R L2 F' L D' F2 R U2 L2 U2 D2 F2 L D2 L' D2 Rw
8. (24.72) B' D2 L' F2 L U2 L' D2 R F2 U2 F2 D' R' U' B R U' B2 F2 Rw2
9. 27.80 U B2 U B2 U' L2 F2 D' F2 D2 F2 R' D' U F' D L' B' R' B2 L' Uw2
10. 27.44 U L2 R2 D' F2 D B2 D2 L2 R2 B2 L' U L2 F' U F' R2 D B' R' Rw' Uw
11. 40.62 R2 D R2 U L2 F2 U B2 U B2 U2 R U' F2 D' B' D2 L' F' R U Uw'
12. 30.77 R2 B2 F2 U' B2 R2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 R' B' L' R' D2 R B' L' F U' Rw' Uw'
13. 26.52 U2 R2 U' L2 R2 D F2 D' B2 D L' U F' U R B L' F2 D' F Rw Uw2
14. 30.83 L2 D2 U2 B2 U2 F' D2 B' U2 F' R2 D F' L' B L U B' R B' Rw2
15. 41.96 R' B2 U2 L2 U B2 R2 U' B2 L2 D B' R2 U' R D F2 L B' R2 B' Fw' Uw
16. 28.25 U B' D2 L2 B R2 F' D2 B2 U2 R2 F2 L B F R D B2 D Fw' Uw
17. 31.37 R' B' D' R2 B D' L F L U2 D2 R2 B' L2 F' U2 F B D2 Rw
18. 32.12 U B2 L' U' R' B' L F' B2 U' B' R2 F2 R2 F R2 B R2 L2 D2 F Rw' Uw2
19. 24.92[8''/7] B' D2 L' U' F D' R' U2 F U' L2 D F2 D2 B2 D' R2 L2 U' Fw Uw
20. 29.57 F2 D R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U F2 D F L' D U2 R B' F L2 U' F Rw Uw
21. 25.39[10/7] F2 D2 L2 F' L2 U2 B U2 F' U2 F2 U' F R U F' D' F' D' R' U2 Fw' Uw2
22. 25.34[10/8] L' B' U' D F B U2 B' U F' R2 B R2 B' D2 F2 U2 D2 R2 B' Fw' Uw
23. 28.22 L D2 U2 F2 U2 L' D2 L' R B2 F' D' F2 U' L' D2 F2 L' R2 Rw Uw'
24. (DNF(24.28)[inverse comm]) U' D' R' B' R F U2 R L2 F2 R2 L2 F2 D R2 U B2 U L2 Rw Uw
25. (DNF(23.64)[messed up <LU> edge alg -_-]) B2 F2 L2 U' L2 U2 F2 U' B2 U2 F' U' B D2 L' R2 F R2 D B' Rw



Edited with reconstructions of first 12 solves that made the pb ao12


----------



## Gomorrite (Jun 13, 2018)

Daniel Lin said:


> another one
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2018-6-3
> avg of 5: 17.95
> ...


Is this UWR?

https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/List_of_Unofficial_World_Records


----------



## sigalig (Jun 13, 2018)

Gomorrite said:


> Is this UWR?
> 
> https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/List_of_Unofficial_World_Records



The 3bld results there are pretty outdated. I think there are at least a few people who have beaten 18.05 ao5 by now (daniel, ishaan, gianfranco, max, jeff, jake)


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 14, 2018)

Gomorrite said:


> Is this UWR?
> 
> https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/List_of_Unofficial_World_Records



I have several sub 18's, my pb is 17.64. Someone might have something faster


----------



## Gomorrite (Jun 14, 2018)

Daniel Lin said:


> I have several sub 18's, my pb is 17.64. Someone might have something faster


Nice. Until someone claims a better PB, I put you as UWR holder in the Wiki.


----------



## porkynator (Jun 14, 2018)

3BLD memo only! (With box and random orientation)

solves/total: 17/25

single
best: 6.01
worst: 7.63 (also no DNF was sup-8)

mo3: 6.67 (σ = 0.59)
avg5: 6.75 (σ = 0.13)
Mean : 6.94 (wow!)



Spoiler



1. 7.19 F D' B2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U B2 R2 U L2 B' R2 U' F D L' B' U L Rw2 Uw
2. 7.37 R' D' R' L' F2 D R' F' U' L2 U2 B2 D2 B' R2 F R2 B' D2 B U' Rw' Uw
3. DNF(6.00) R2 U F D2 R B D R2 U2 L' F2 U L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D R2 F2 U Fw' Uw
4. 7.61 R' B R F L2 F' L' D R U' L2 U' B2 L2 B2 U' L2 U D2 F Uw'
5. 6.51 D R2 D B2 U B2 U' F2 U' L2 R2 B R2 U' R2 U' R U' L D2 F' Rw
6. DNF(6.95) L B' D2 F2 R2 B' D2 B2 D2 R2 B' D' L2 U' F L F' D2 B R'
7. 7.51 L D F2 R2 U F2 L2 D U F2 U F2 L' F2 D2 B L' B L' D' Fw' Uw2
8. 6.77 B2 D B2 L2 B2 U R2 D' U R' D B D' U2 F R2 B D' B2 Uw2
9. DNF(6.95) L F2 D2 R D2 L U2 L' U2 R2 D' R D' R D F' U' L D2 Fw Uw
10. DNF(7.56) D' L' U2 L' D2 R' F2 D2 B2 U2 R' F' D' F L2 B' F' R D2 F' Rw2 Uw'
11. 7.39 U L2 R2 F2 D' B2 U' R2 U2 F2 B' L' D2 L R B' L D' B F Fw' Uw2
12. 7.63 R' B2 F2 D2 L' F2 L U2 L2 F2 U2 B L B' F' U2 F2 D B U' R' Rw2
13. 6.01 B2 F2 U R2 D L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L B L D2 B D L2 R' B' F' Rw Uw
14. DNF(6.86) F2 U F2 D2 U' R2 F2 L2 U' L2 U' B' U' F2 D2 L' D2 U' F2 R F' Rw Uw2
15. 6.62 L2 R2 F' L2 B D2 L2 B L2 F R2 U R' F R2 B2 F2 D' R F2 Fw Uw2
16. 6.75 L D2 F U2 B' D2 U2 B2 L2 F U2 B2 U L' R' D2 U' B' U2 B2 F' Rw Uw'
17. 6.88 D R2 B2 U R2 U' B2 D2 B2 D2 F' R2 U L D' R U2 B F2 U' Fw Uw2
18. 6.85 B2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 D L' D' R B F L' U' B' L' F' Fw' Uw
19. DNF(6.87) F2 D L2 R2 D2 L2 B2 D B2 D' B2 R' U' B2 D2 B' R' U2 B L U2 Rw Uw'
20. 6.80 B U' F2 L' U' R L2 U L U R2 U R2 D' F2 R2 U' D' L2 U' Rw Uw2
21. DNF(7.26) U2 F L2 U2 L2 R2 B U2 B' U2 L2 U L' B' L U' F2 U B2 Rw Uw
22. DNF(7.53) D' R2 U2 B2 U2 L' F2 R' U2 R B2 R U' F' U2 L D2 B R' F
23. 6.77 U2 R F2 R U2 L' B2 F2 R U2 F L' R2 F R' U B' D2 L' F2 Rw' Uw
24. 6.04 F2 R2 D B2 U2 F2 R2 D U2 L2 U' B R' F2 U2 R D2 U' F' R2 Uw
25. 7.21 D' U2 L2 F2 R' F2 R' U2 R' D2 F2 D2 F' R U2 B' D L U' L Rw2 Uw'


----------



## sqAree (Jun 14, 2018)

Gomorrite said:


> Nice. Until someone claims a better PB, I put you as UWR holder in the Wiki.



According to this post, the ao12 by Ishaan is also outdated:
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...omplishment-thread.3582/page-886#post-1255411

It's soooo annoying when the top cubers in some event don't have spreadsheets or share their PBs regularly!


----------



## Gomorrite (Jun 14, 2018)

sqAree said:


> According to this post, the ao12 by Ishaan is also outdated:
> https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...omplishment-thread.3582/page-886#post-1255411
> 
> It's soooo annoying when the top cubers in some event don't have spreadsheets or share their PBs regularly!


Wow, and that is incredibly old.

This secrecy seems to a thing among 3BLD cubers. Most other records in that list, especially of WCA events, are probably quite updated.


----------



## sqAree (Jun 14, 2018)

Gomorrite said:


> Wow, and that is incredibly old.
> 
> This secrecy seems to a thing among 3BLD cubers. Most other records in that list, especially of WCA events, are probably quite updated.


I believe Megaminx and Skewb are also terribly outdated but otherwise yes.
That ao12 by Jake is also most certainly not UWR indeed.


----------



## G2013 (Jun 14, 2018)

MBLD PB, first ever n/n at over 4 cubes!

13/13 20:05[13:26]

Memo: 1:02 per cube
Exec: 30.7 per cube
Total: 1:30 per cube (approx)

This is the first time I ever do a big review for the 8-pack... I always used to do only one review there. Now I did two. It worked out pretty well!

Also, one cube had a mechanical corner twist, which I fixed while blindfolded!!!!! Can't believe I got that one right!!!!


----------



## sigalig (Jun 15, 2018)

sqAree said:


> I believe Megaminx and Skewb are also terribly outdated but otherwise yes.
> That ao12 by Jake is also most certainly not UWR indeed.



Yeah that ao12 is relatively old, pretty sure ishaan beat it at least once and jake probably beat it too. I'd assume gianfranco as well but he never shares pbs publicly so who knows


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jun 15, 2018)

Sub 30 on cam, finally with full 3Style! My execution was terrible, though. Seriously shaky and full of lockups and hesitation.

Still pretty happy about it. Lots of room for improvement!






Scramble: D' R2 U2 F2 D L2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' F' D F L' B F' D' F L2 B2

U : [S, Rw U Rw']
L U D' : [S', R' B' R] 
U : [S, R F' R']
R L : U' M' U2 M U'
[Rw U Rw', S']
R Rw L D2 L' U' L D2 L' U L' R' x'
[U' L' U, R2] 
D R' D' R U2 R' D2 R U2 R' D' R D'

Memorization: 9.71~
Execution: 19.58~
TPS: 3.62~


----------



## porkynator (Jun 15, 2018)

Sub 20 on a 10 alg scramble 

19.81 L2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U' F2 D' U R2 B D2 L' B2 U' B2 D B' L F Rw' Uw

The 6 comms for edges were 6 different setups to 4-movers.
See on alg.cubing.net


----------



## G2013 (Jun 15, 2018)

porkynator said:


> Sub 20 on a 10 alg scramble
> 
> 19.81 L2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U' F2 D' U R2 B D2 L' B2 U' B2 D B' L F Rw' Uw
> 
> ...



I find UR comms very funny hahah, nice solve!


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jun 19, 2018)

GG execution, but a good solve nonetheless


----------



## porkynator (Jun 21, 2018)

PB single! Standard 10/6 this time

15.05 R2 B2 F2 U' R2 B2 D' U2 F2 D' F D2 L' U B2 R' F L2 R B' Rw Uw'

See on alg.cubing.net


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jun 22, 2018)

2:07.56 with 1:03.23 memo, pb success memo
Edit: 2:20.73 with first sub-1 memo ever, 59.18!


----------



## sigalig (Jun 22, 2018)

A decent mbld attempt last night: 40/42 in 55:45.34[37:29.65].

Second best attempt ever actually. This is almost 2 minutes faster than my 41/42 PB. DNFs were two flipped edges because I traced to the wrong side of an edge, and 3 corners because I did the comm for UBL DBL DBR instead of the inverse. So recall was perfect.
Also exec was 18:15 or 26.07/cube, and there was a 1:10 pause in there for one cube's edges, so without that it would have been approx. 24.5 exec/cube

Not really sure why I'm still trying 42. I guess I wanted to make myself feel better about doing terribly at last weekend's comp. I'll try a few 44 attempts next and then more 46.


----------



## James Storey (Jun 22, 2018)

Last night I watched Noah's video on 4bld, did one practice memo for centers and then went to sleep. This morning I woke up, spent 15 minutes really weakly memorizing the algs and then decided to do an attempt just for fun practice. It was somehow a success. I'm honestly extremely shocked because I made several errors while tracing pieces, some of which I had to go back and fix over 5 minutes later. Unfortunately, I forgot to change my computers settings and it went to sleep during the timing but I think it took around 40 minutes.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jun 22, 2018)

3bld pb: 1:45.02[55.83]
memo pb+exec pb=first sub 2 and pb by 16 seconds lol


----------



## Tao Yu (Jun 23, 2018)

32.75 3BLD average of 12 PB

1. 32.139 R D2 R2 F2 L' F2 R' D2 B2 F2 R' D L2 F U' B U2 L2 R2 U B' 
2. 34.840 B D2 F2 U2 B' D2 F' D2 R2 F' R2 U' L' R F U' R2 F' R F2 L 
3. 34.010 F L2 D R' U' B2 L' D F' U2 L' U2 B2 R' B2 L F2 L F2 
4. 28.124 D B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 D B2 U2 R' F' U R2 F' D R' B U L 
5. 38.292 R2 F2 D B2 R2 U F2 D L2 U2 L2 B' R D' L2 D2 F2 L2 R2 F' 
6. 29.945 D2 L2 B D2 F D2 R2 B2 F L2 F D B L' B2 R' F' L B U' L' 
7. (21.649) F2 U B2 L2 U' L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 D' B R D R F R2 F D F R 
8. 34.258 U2 B2 R D2 L2 F2 U2 R' U2 L' B' F L D F2 L2 D2 F D F2 
9. 35.218 U R2 U B2 D' L2 U' B2 F2 R2 B' L D' B2 F' L R' F' R2 D U' 
10. 22.657 U2 B2 U' D2 R' B R' D' R' L2 F B2 L2 F U2 D2 F R2 U2 F2 
11. (DNF(35.202)) B2 U L2 F2 L2 D L2 B2 U2 F2 U' F' D' F L2 B L R' B D2 
12. 37.958 U' L D' L B' R D B2 R F B2 D2 L' U2 R U2 F2 R' D2 R2 U2 

Weird average. I actually didn't notice that I was about to get an avg12, so the last solve wasn't even a safety, it was just slow. 

21.649 was a 8/10, 22.657 was 7'/8. The 21 had especially easy algs for me. 

Got this in a 22/28 session with a mean of 31.514, also pretty good.


----------



## sigalig (Jun 24, 2018)

1:56.69 4bld mo3 

mean of 3: 1:56.69

Time List:
1. 1:53.88[14/25/9] F' Rw2 Uw2 Rw' D' Uw2 L Uw L B' Rw L U2 R U R' D' B U2 Uw Rw2 D U' B' R2 F' L R' Fw2 B F Uw Rw' B' Uw' Fw2 R U' Fw2 F2
2. 1:55.41[14/24/8] B L2 Fw L' Uw Rw' Uw' B2 Fw' R2 L' Uw2 B2 R2 Rw D' Rw' L2 B2 Rw2 L' B L' D2 Uw2 R2 L' B L' U' Fw' F' B2 L' Fw2 D2 R' B2 D2 Fw2
3. 2:00.77[15/26/8] F' R' F2 Rw' R' F' U2 D2 F2 Fw2 U2 B' F2 Rw' U' F D Rw' U Uw2 D2 L Uw B2 R Uw U2 R Uw2 U Rw U2 D' B' Rw F Rw2 F R Fw

Overall alg count was worse than average lol (25 algs, 23 algs, 25 algs)
Also first solve had 4.03 stps  I think that's my first time breaking the 4 stps barrier for 4bld

A sad side note: the solve before the 1:53 was a 1:41 dnf by 2x centers. Would have been pb single and also would have ended up being a 1:50 mo3


----------



## Keroma12 (Jun 25, 2018)

I haven't posted here in a long time.
Exactly one year after getting my multi NR and deciding to improve my systems (memo and exec), I've finally finished learning all my corner comms. They're not perfect, but they're pretty good.
I've also very nearly finished my PAO lists. So hopefully within a week or two I will start seriously practicing 3bld/multi again.

I wish I had more time for this.


----------



## sigalig (Jun 26, 2018)

This kind of feels like a fail but it was very close to being very very very good so I'll post it lol

9/10 multibld in 7:34[4:12]. Forgot the second edge image on one cube and gave up when trying to remember it.
I got 10/10 in 9:34 on the next try, which is "10/10 UWR" lol but that had a 1:20 pause so I'm not happy with it at all. I'll try some more later and hopefully get a sub-8 10/10


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jun 28, 2018)

Trying to get back into blindfolded for what must be the third time at least...today I broke my 4/4 PB with 10:51 which was a nice surprise. I'm also hoping to finally commit myself to switching to comms, so I've been trying to get used to doing simple stuff like setups to U and A permutations.


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Jun 28, 2018)

Scruggsy13 said:


> Trying to get back into blindfolded for what must be the third time at least...today I broke my 4/4 PB with 10:51 which was a nice surprise. I'm also hoping to finally commit myself to switching to comms, so I've been trying to get used to doing simple stuff like setups to U and A permutations.



Nice! If you’re interested in comms I would recommend to also try setups to U2 M U2 M’, aka 4-mover. It’s not hard to get used to and is much faster than a U perm.


----------



## sigalig (Jun 28, 2018)

Killernerd24 said:


> Nice! If you’re interested in comms I would recommend to also try setups to U2 M U2 M’, aka 4-mover. It’s not hard to get used to and is much faster than a U perm.


U perm is a setup to U2 M U2 M'


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Jun 28, 2018)

sigalig said:


> U perm is a setup to U2 M U2 M'



It depends on which one you use


----------



## porkynator (Jun 28, 2018)

PB avg5: 20.86

1. 20.65 R2 U2 F2 R2 D L2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D' L' D2 B' D' L' B L F L R' Rw2 Uw'
2. (22.90) U2 F R2 B' U2 L2 U2 L2 F' L2 B2 U' F L D' B2 F L B U' Rw'
3. 20.62 D' R F' D2 F2 D B D F2 B R2 F2 L2 D2 F R2 F2 U2 D2 Rw' Uw
4. 21.30 F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 D L2 D F2 B' L' D' R U B L2 D' F' Rw2 Uw'
5. (20.52) D2 R2 F D' F B2 U2 L' F R' L2 B2 U' F2 D L2 U2 D' L2 D R2 Uw2


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jun 30, 2018)

PB average of 12: 1:17.223 (using M2/OP with the occasional commutator)

1. (DNF(1:43.995)) D2 L' U D2 B' L F' B U2 R' B2 L2 D B2 U B2 D R2 D' B2 D2
2. 1:22.455 R2 D F2 U R2 D' L2 D L2 F2 U' R F U' L' U' L B2 L D2
3. 1:27.030 F' R' B L' F B' U' B2 U' L B2 D' R2 B2 R2 L2 D' B2 U2 D
4. 1:19.422 L2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 U R2 B2 D' B2 L U2 B L R2 F2 R F' R' U
5. 1:10.439 U F2 L2 D' F2 U2 R2 D F2 L2 U2 B L' B2 R2 F' L' R' F' U
6. 1:20.642 D F2 D2 R2 F2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 U2 B' R F' L U F L F' R2 U
7. 1:05.089 B2 F2 D2 F2 L2 R2 U F2 R2 D2 R2 B L D2 F D L2 R' D2 F' U2
8. 1:19.457 D' F2 D' R2 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 U' R2 B U2 F' D2 B2 U L' U2 R2 B2
9. 1:12.878 U' F' D F2 B L' F' B' D2 F B2 U F2 U2 L2 D F2 U F2 B2 U
10. 1:11.449 L' F2 U2 L F2 L' R2 D2 B2 F2 L F U2 L R2 U F2 D L2 U' F
11. (56.661) L U' R' B2 L U2 B' U L' D' F' R2 B2 U2 B L2 U2 R2 F' R2 F'
12. 1:23.372 L2 F D2 F2 R2 F' R2 F' R2 F' R2 D R F' U R U2 L B' D R2

Edit: About 45 minutes later, also got 5/5 multiblind in 15:20. The time is nothing special, but 100% solves are always reassuring.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 2, 2018)

I think this might be my first ever 5BLD average of 12 (admittedly done over a period of 4 weeks for the weekly competition), and it's certainly my best ever:
avg of 12: 13:10.03
11:34.99, 13:42.88, (31:04.88), 11:36.41, 15:47.85, (11:33.89), 13:21.14, 11:47.61, 12:09.77, 14:24.38, 14:09.09, 13:06.13

I also think these are both PBs:
avg of 5: 12:15.05
11:36.41, (15:47.85), (11:33.89), 13:21.14, 11:47.61
mean of 3: 12:14.21
11:33.89, 13:21.14, 11:47.61

Also, I'm currently at a streak of 13 5BLDs in a row, so if I can get a couple more, I can make that 31 go away (and therefore the counting 15), so I still have a shot at a sub-13 average. But admittedly my current lucky streak is already so ridiculous that I really doubt there's a chance that will happen.

Also, my most recent 2 6BLD attempts and my most recent 3 7BLD attempts have also all been successful. What a wild streak!


----------



## GC1998 (Jul 4, 2018)

Not much, but learning 4BLD at the moment and successfully memorised and solved the centres today. Will try with wings tomorrow and attempt a full solve soon


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jul 4, 2018)

1:34.63 3bld pb


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Jul 4, 2018)

1:38.42 4BLD PB on 23 algs.
37s memo, pauses at wings exec. I'll beat it soon.
1. 1:38.42 L2 R' U D2 Rw2 D' L F B Uw F2 R' D' Fw2 D Rw' U B L2 F2 L' Fw' R L2 B2 L' B Fw' L F Fw' L' D2 Uw B' F D Rw' F2 L2


----------



## sigalig (Jul 7, 2018)

Really good session of 50 3bld solves for me  28/50 at 25.93

Super sad though, solves 28-39 would have made a 25.93 pb ao12 but i missed the last solve by 2 twisted corners from a tracing mistake  would have been PB by almost 2 seconds ugh



Spoiler: times and scrambles



Mean: 25.93

Time List:
1. 25.99[12/8] U' F U R2 F2 D R B2 L' B' F2 R2 L2 U L2 D B2 D2 L2 B2 D Rw Uw 
2. DNF(29.41) D2 R2 D2 L' B2 R D2 R D2 L2 D' F2 L U B' R' D' F D2 L2 Fw' 
3. DNF(26.69) D R' B2 R B2 R' F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 B U L2 D' F D2 F2 R B2 Fw' 
4. 28.35 F2 D2 U2 R2 B U2 B D2 L2 D2 B2 D U2 F' L2 R' D F' R' U' 
5. DNF(27.47) L U2 F R2 F D2 L2 U2 B' U2 R D2 B' L U B2 F R D' Uw' 
6. 26.53 D' R2 U B2 R2 B2 F2 U' B2 L2 F2 R' U B D' F' U L2 R' Fw Uw' 
7. DNF(33.06) L2 B F2 D2 L2 R2 B U2 F' D2 F R' B F2 R' F2 U' L' D B' F' Fw' Uw2 
8. DNF(7.03) F2 L2 U2 F' R2 D2 L2 R2 F2 L2 F' L F' D R U2 L' U L' U2 Rw' Uw' 
9. DNF(36.59) U2 R2 U L2 B2 L2 R2 D2 R2 U' L2 B' R2 B2 L' U B D' F2 L' Fw' Uw' 
10. 26.42 B2 F2 R2 B2 D2 U' L2 D' U2 F2 U2 B L' B2 R' F D R2 F2 R U Fw Uw 
11. DNF(25.55) F2 R' D F R' B' R F D2 F U2 F' U2 F B2 D2 F' L2 U' Uw2 
12. 28.51 U2 B2 D F2 R2 D' R2 B2 D2 R D2 U F L' U R U' L Fw Uw' 
13. DNF(21.40) L' B U2 B' D2 B L2 F2 U2 B' L D' R B U2 F2 L2 R2 F Uw 
14. 22.46 L2 F' R2 B2 R2 F' R2 U2 L2 R2 B' L' F2 U L' R D' F2 R2 B' Rw Uw2 
15. 25.04 B2 D R2 F2 D F2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 B' L D2 R' U2 L' B L' U' F' Uw' 
16. 27.61[10''/9] F' L2 F2 U2 L2 D B2 D' R2 B2 D' B R' U2 L' B D2 F' D R2 U Rw2 Uw2 
17. DNF(32.24) B' L2 F' L2 U2 F R2 U2 F2 D2 B U' F R' B2 L2 D2 F' L' U R2 Uw 
18. DNF(34.58) D2 U2 B2 D2 L' D2 U2 R' U2 L U2 D' B2 U B' L' D2 R2 D Rw2 
19. DNF(26.71) L2 D2 L2 D' B2 L2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 B' D U2 L2 F2 D' B L2 R' F2 Rw Uw2 
20. 24.07 D R B D' L2 D F2 L D F R2 B L2 U2 F B2 R2 L2 F R2 Rw 
21. 27.70 L' B2 L' F' U' D' B' R' F B2 U' D' B2 U' L2 D' F2 B2 L2 D Fw' Uw 
22. DNF(30.28) L2 U2 F2 R2 F U2 B2 U2 F' D R' D2 R2 B L2 R' D2 B R' Rw' Uw' 
23. DNF(9.85) B U R' F B R B D' R' U2 L U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 B2 R F2 D' Rw' Uw 
24. DNF(20.81) R' D2 R2 D2 B2 D2 R' D2 B2 R U2 F U R' D F' D B2 D2 B2 Rw2 Uw2 
25. 27.98 U B2 R D2 F' D' F2 R' U' R2 B2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 D F2 U2 R Fw 
26. 25.26 L2 F' D2 B R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B' F L' F L R2 B' D' F2 R B L Fw' Uw' 
27. DNF(21.87) U2 B2 U2 L2 F R2 U2 B D2 L2 B' D' L2 F R B' R2 D B' U R Rw2 Uw 
28. 23.69[8''/8] F' D2 U2 F2 L2 B U2 F' D2 F D2 U R' U B' L F2 D U R' B Rw 
29. 27.65 L F2 L2 U2 L2 B R F2 R2 D2 R2 D' F2 R2 F2 B2 D L2 F Uw' 
30. 27.60 D2 R2 D R2 D' R2 U' R2 U' B2 U L U B2 R F' R D2 L' U2 F' Fw Uw' 
31. 25.51 U2 L2 U L2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 F' L B2 R' D' B' U' R2 D2 B Rw2 Uw 
32. 24.06 F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 L' D2 U2 B F U' R U L2 B2 R B' Fw' Uw 
33. DNF(34.42) F2 L2 D' L2 D' U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 R U' F L2 B U2 L B2 L2 U' Rw2 Uw2 
34. 20.04[10/5, 7.53 tps] B2 D B2 L D2 F D2 B' R' F' D2 R2 D2 B' D2 R2 F Rw' 
35. 25.05[10/9] L' U' F U' R2 F U D2 B L2 D2 L D2 R' U2 L D2 F' Rw' Uw 
36. 28.78 F D' B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D U F2 U' L U2 R2 B' U' R' B2 D' F' 
37. 27.02 R B2 L' U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 R D R D' L' B U' B' F2 L2 Fw' Uw' 
38. 24.87 L B2 U' L2 R2 F2 U' B2 F2 U' L2 D2 L B F U' R' B D2 F Rw' Uw 
39. DNF(24.92)[2 twisted corners] F2 D2 B' D2 R2 B L2 U2 B' F2 R B2 D' F2 R D F' U2 F2 U' Fw' Uw2 
40. 29.30 U' B' D2 B' L' B' U F2 L' U' F2 U' F2 B2 D R2 U F2 B2 L2 Uw 
41. 24.88 L2 B R' B D2 F L' B2 D U2 L2 D2 B D2 F U2 R2 B' D2 Fw' 
42. DNF(35.59) R2 U2 L2 D' F2 L2 U L2 B2 D2 L2 F' L U' F' R U' R B U' R' Rw Uw' 
43. DNF(31.74) F U2 R2 F2 U R2 U' F2 L2 D' R2 F' R2 B L' D R' U' B R' Uw 
44. 26.39 R2 F' U2 L2 B D2 R2 B' D2 B' F U' L F2 D' B D' B2 F2 L' 
45. 24.45 F' D2 F L2 U2 B L2 B' D2 U2 F2 D' B2 R D F2 L' R' B' L2 Rw Uw' 
46. DNF(26.87) L2 R2 B D2 F' D2 F D2 U2 F' L F' D2 B2 F' U L' F D' Rw Uw 
47. DNF(35.19) B' F2 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 U F2 U L2 U' F L D' L B' D2 U2 R' B' Fw Uw 
48. 25.38 R2 B2 F2 R2 U F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 B' L F2 R' U2 F' U' B D' R' D2 Rw 
49. DNF(29.48) F2 L U2 R U2 L B2 R2 U2 R' D' R F U' L' F' D2 B' U' Rw' Uw 
50. 25.43 L2 U2 R2 U' L2 F2 U2 L2 D' R2 U' F R' D R' D2 U B' R D' B Fw' Uw' 
51. DNF(32.38) L' B R L D R U D' F D2 F L2 F L2 U2 B' D2 F U2 D Uw


----------



## Cale S (Jul 8, 2018)

4:30.86 5BLD NAR and 5:00 mean 

25/28 MBLD, decent considering I had to really rush memo for the last several cubes and I haven't tried 28 at home


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Jul 8, 2018)

I've been learning UFR buffer lately and just got my first PB with it:
15.65 single, UBL PB was 17.25. 8 algs, easy corner algs


Spoiler: Scramble and recon



Generated By csTimer on 2018-7-8
single: 15.65

Time List:
1. 15.65 B R2 B2 R2 B2 D' B2 D' R2 B2 U2 B2 L D F2 U2 F L' F' D2 B' Fw

z'
R [R D' R', U2]
[U, R' D' R]
R' [U2, R' D' R]

Uw L [E, L2]
L' F' [L2, E']
U' E' [R' E R, U]
U' [R' S' R, U2]
U2 [M, U' L' U]


----------



## sigalig (Jul 8, 2018)

21.04 single on 10/7, my best ever STPS:

21.04[9.19] R2 U' F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 L' B' R2 B' D F' D B D F2 Rw2

x2

[U L' : [E', L2]] // 7/7
(M U M' U)2 // 8/15
[E', R' U' R] // 8/23
[R E : [R' U' R, E]] // 11/34
[L U L' U', M] // 9/43

[R2 U : [R D R', U2]] // 11/54
[R' : [D2, R' U R]] // 9/63
[R U D : [U, R D' R']] // 13/76
D' R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F D // 16/92

92 moves in 11.84 = 7.77 stps


----------



## sigalig (Jul 8, 2018)

Sorry about the double post but holy sh**

27.25 3bld ao25, 26.54 ao12 

The ao25 is sub-my pb ao12 before today hahaha wtf! So happy with this



Spoiler: times and scrambles



avg of 25: 27.25

Time List:
1. 28.38 R' F' R2 B' L2 F' U2 F' R2 D2 U2 B' R' F' R2 B D R2 B' L2 D' Uw 
2. 26.40 U' F2 U2 R2 U B2 L2 D' R2 U2 R' D B' L' B D2 B' U R D' Fw 
3. 24.69[12/7, 7.44 tps] F' B U' L' B2 U' B R' D2 F2 L2 D2 F L2 B' L2 F' R2 D2 L Fw' Uw 
4. 29.07[10''/10] D R2 D' L2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 U2 B2 F' U' B' U2 F2 L D R B R Rw2 Uw2 
5. 23.90[7.41 tps] U' R2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 U F2 U' R2 F' U B' L D2 R' U2 B R U2 Rw' Uw' 
6. (23.49) U2 L2 F' U2 L2 B L2 D2 L2 F L' R' F' L' D' R2 B' F2 L2 Fw 
7. 25.07 D F' R2 D2 F' D2 R2 F D2 F2 U2 R2 U F D R' U B2 F L' R2 Fw' 
8. 31.86 R2 B D2 B' R2 D2 B' L2 D2 B' L B' U R D B' D2 L F U Fw Uw2 
9. 26.12 F2 R U2 F2 L F2 D2 L2 D2 R' U B F2 R2 B2 R' F R2 D Fw Uw2 
10. 30.19 F2 D B2 D' R2 D' L2 R2 D R2 U2 L R2 U' B2 R2 F' D R B' U' Fw Uw 
11. (21.72) R2 U' R2 D R2 F2 D F2 R2 U' B2 R' U' R2 D B L2 F' D L U Fw Uw' 
12. (DNF(40.02)) B R B' R' F2 B2 U2 R' U' F U' R2 B2 D2 R2 U F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 Rw' 
13. 24.56 L' D R2 D B2 R2 D F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 B D B2 L F' U R' F L' Rw' Uw' 
14. 27.26 F U' L2 B2 D' L2 D B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 R' U2 R' F' U2 B D2 L' D' Uw2 
15. 27.70 D' L2 U' F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D' U' L R2 D F' U L2 U2 F U2 Rw2 Uw2 
16. 27.03[14/5''] U2 B R' B U R L D L F2 D' F2 B2 L2 U L2 D R2 F2 U F' Rw Uw 
17. 24.10 U B' L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 B R2 B F R' U' B2 D' R U' B2 F' D Rw Uw 
18. 25.68 L2 U2 L' F2 L' D2 L U2 R2 U2 F2 U F' R' D' R' B2 U' B L Rw' 
19. 28.36 U R2 D2 L F2 B R L F' D2 R2 L2 D F2 R2 U' L2 U R2 D2 Uw 
20. (34.95) R' U' B' R' L2 B L U2 B L U D L2 U2 F2 B2 U' R2 U R2 D Rw 
21. 25.51 F2 D2 F2 L' B2 L' D2 L' B2 R2 D2 B' D R B R2 B U B L' D2 Fw 
22. 28.25 L B2 R U2 L2 R' U2 B2 D2 F' D2 B' D2 B D' U' F U Rw' Uw2 
23. 30.77 R2 D2 R2 D' R2 D' F2 L2 D2 B2 U2 B U' F2 L' D2 R2 U2 F' R' U2 Rw2 
24. 29.06 R2 D L2 D B' R' D B' U2 R' B2 D2 R U2 D2 L' B2 D' Uw 
25. 28.19 F D' R2 U B2 L2 D2 F2 U' R2 F2 U2 L D2 L' B' D2 R' D' B' R' Rw' Uw'


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 9, 2018)

got this last week

15.88, 14.09, 17.98 = 15.98 mo3

All box + stackmat

reconstructions:
https://goo.gl/eP1Yr3
https://goo.gl/ZAHdPo
https://goo.gl/DFpR9A


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jul 9, 2018)

Did my first Oroczo solve as my beginner's method since coming back to cubing and it was a success.

Spent a few weeks picking and drilling algs, making/updating a google doc, and doing edge only solves and corner only solves. Pretty surprised I got a success first shot.

Next two were DNFs by 2e flips
4 was bad DNF.

Solves looked like this:
1. Parity(UF/UR swapped jperm), edge flip(Forced UF/UB in memo), CCW UBR/Buff corner twist
2. 2 edge/1 corner cycle break, edge flip, UBR/Buff corner twist (DNF by RB/LF flip)
3. 1 edge/1 corner cycle break, Parity(UF/UR swap jperm), edge flip (DNF by BU/FD flip)
4. 1 edge cycle break, edge flip, corner twist. (DNF by UFR>ULF>UBR cycle, CW twist instead of CCW)


----------



## SpartanSailor (Jul 9, 2018)

Thought I’d drop in here and quickly introduce myself... not much to say, I’m an old guy and started learning to do 3BLD sometime back in January/December time frame. 

But since this is the accomplishemnt thread, I’ll share my recent PB (from the weekend) of 2:40 using M2/OP. Not only was that a HUGE improvement over my previous, that was my first success under 3 minutes!


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jul 9, 2018)

4BLD Single PB by almost 2min. Surprisingly good memo, 12 solved centers too haha.


----------



## sigalig (Jul 10, 2018)

Got 40/46 multibld in 56:53 today, making a 36.66 points mo3 for the last 3 attempts. Previous two were both 42/46, first in 56:00 and second in 58:12.

Was really feeling like I could beat 42/46 on this try but ended up making a bunch of really dumb mistakes (2 cubes off by 4 moves each, one cube off by an M' during edges). I think I might go back to pushing 50 to sub-hour now, so 46 will feel like a piece of cake by the time nats comes around


----------



## Cale S (Jul 12, 2018)

*5:03.35 5BLD avg12*, also 4:26 mo3 and 4:38 avg5

4:53.66, 5:29.36, 4:30.86, 5:01.67, 6:15.84, 4:58.03, 4:19.47, 4:17.27, 4:42.42, 5:28.70, 4:53.45, DNF

my 3rd 5BLD avg12 but I still don't have one in 4BLD


----------



## sigalig (Jul 12, 2018)

3bld ao50: 33.15

I think this is my third ever successful ao50, and PB by over 6 seconds lol. Went ridiculously safe for like 80% of it, and had a DNF to spare too 



Spoiler: times and scrambles



avg of 50: 33.15

Time List:
1. 29.45 D2 B2 F2 U2 L R D2 L D' F R B' F' U R' F' U L2 Uw 
2. (DNF(25.43)) R2 U2 B2 F2 R' U2 L' U2 R' F2 L' F' R2 U2 R B D U2 F U' R Rw Uw2 
3. 25.31 L2 B U2 B2 D2 L2 B' F2 R2 F2 D2 R U' F' L F' R2 U' B R' U' Fw Uw 
4. 31.59 F R' D F' B' L' D2 R B R' D2 B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U L2 D R2 B2 Uw' 
5. 28.52 B2 U B2 F2 D2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 U' R' D2 F' U' L2 B L R U' Fw Uw' 
6. (24.74) D2 L' F' R2 B' D' L F U' B2 D2 R2 L B2 R2 B2 D2 L' Rw2 Uw' 
7. 27.26 L2 R2 D2 U2 B2 L2 D' U2 R2 L B U B2 L' B2 D2 U L D2 Rw' Uw 
8. 32.42 D R2 U2 F' D2 F' D2 R2 U2 F2 D2 U2 L' U2 B F U B U' B' Fw Uw 
9. 36.96+ B2 R F2 R2 B2 R B2 L' B2 U2 B2 D L' U R2 F' L U2 R' B Rw Uw2 
10. 28.88 L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 D2 U' L2 U2 B' L F' U2 B D B L U2 B2 Uw' 
11. 31.08 F' U2 D2 B' R D2 B' R' U R' U2 L B2 D2 F2 U2 R' U2 B2 L' Uw 
12. 40.50 F' L2 U' L U2 F2 R2 U' B' F2 U2 R2 D2 L D2 R' F2 D2 R2 F2 Uw 
13. 30.84 U2 F2 D2 B D2 L2 F2 L2 B' U' L' B D2 B' D' L2 B' L' Fw' Uw 
14. 38.38 U2 F2 U B2 U' B2 D' B2 U L2 F2 B R2 F L B2 D L B' L B' Fw' Uw2 
15. 29.14 D2 B2 D2 B2 D L2 R2 B2 U L2 U B' U' F2 L D2 F' R2 D' B' D' Fw Uw 
16. (22.71) D L2 R2 U B2 U R2 D U' F2 U2 B' L R2 D2 R' U' R2 F2 Fw' 
17. 26.63 L B2 R' F2 R D2 L2 U2 B2 R B2 D' F L2 D R U F' R2 D' B' Rw2 Uw2 
18. 34.50 L2 R2 F U2 R2 F D2 B' L2 R2 F U' B' D' U' L' D U L R B' Fw Uw2 
19. (53.87) F U' L2 U2 R2 U' R2 D' F2 U' R2 U2 F' U2 R U2 B D L2 R' D Rw Uw 
20. 32.59 D F R2 F D2 U2 L2 U2 F' U2 B R2 U' F' U L R2 B' L2 B2 Uw 
21. 32.32 B D2 L2 U2 B2 L2 B' F2 D2 F2 D2 U L2 U' B F2 L D' F2 D2 R Uw' 
22. 34.40 R2 B2 U2 R2 D2 U2 F2 R2 D' L2 B D2 B2 F D B' D2 L F L2 
23. 35.15 U' B2 R2 U R2 D2 F2 L2 R2 F2 U' B U2 B' U2 R U' F2 D2 F U' Uw2 
24. 35.47 L2 F' B2 U2 D R2 B' L R2 B' R2 L2 F U2 B' D2 F2 U Rw2 Uw' 
25. 32.61 D' F2 U L2 D2 L2 F2 U R2 U2 L2 F R' B2 L' D B R2 U L' R2 Rw' Uw2 
26. 27.08 L2 F2 D2 B2 F2 D' R2 F2 U F2 D' L' F D F2 R B2 D L' U2 B2 Rw2 Uw 
27. 29.07 L' U2 L2 B' D2 F2 D2 F U2 L2 D2 F2 R B2 U F2 R' B D B2 L Fw Uw2 
28. 52.39 U' R' B L B' D F U' B' D R2 L2 U B2 R2 D2 R2 D L2 D' Rw2 
29. 31.17 F U' F' R B2 U2 R2 B' D' U2 B R2 U2 B D2 F2 B U2 L2 B2 Fw Uw2 
30. (25.06) D U2 B U2 B U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 F' D' L' F L U' B' L2 R2 D2 Rw Uw 
31. 38.88 D2 R2 B2 L F2 D2 U2 L' U2 L' R2 B U2 L' F U R' D2 R' Rw' Uw' 
32. 48.96 U R2 D B2 L2 D2 F2 D2 U' F' R U F2 R' U L2 B' D' R2 Rw Uw2 
33. 32.92 F2 R' F' B' L2 U2 L F' L' U' B2 D' R2 D B2 D' B2 L2 D2 Uw' 
34. 28.83 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 U' B2 L2 D' B2 L B D2 B' D R2 D U' B U2 Fw Uw2 
35. 28.40 R2 L' D' F U' R D B2 L U' R2 B' D2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F' R2 F L2 Fw Uw2 
36. (DNF(26.97)) U2 D' F D' R U F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 B' L2 F U2 D2 R' Rw Uw 
37. 32.26 D2 B R2 B2 D2 F' R2 F D2 U2 R' U2 L B' U' R2 D L R' B' Rw Uw' 
38. 37.22 F D L D' F' U L F' U' L2 U2 F2 R L' B2 R D2 F2 U2 L' Fw' Uw2 
39. 32.67 F' U B' U' L B' D' R D R2 D2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U2 Uw' 
40. 31.66 R D' B' D R U R2 U' F' D R2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D R2 L2 F2 D2 Rw' Uw' 
41. 25.79 B' U2 F2 D2 R2 B' L2 D2 B R2 F2 D L' D2 F U2 R' F' L2 D' F2 Fw Uw2 
42. 44.48 R2 B' L2 R2 B' U2 L2 F2 D L' D L2 U R2 U' R' U' B' Uw2 
43. 29.07 F2 R2 B U2 B' R2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L' R F' U2 R D B2 L U L Fw Uw' 
44. 28.43 D' F2 D' B2 D' F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D' R B2 U' R2 F D B L' R' B2 Rw2 Uw2 
45. 35.81 B' D B U2 F2 B2 R' F2 L' U2 D' L2 B2 R2 L2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 Rw' Uw2 
46. 37.73 D L2 R2 U' B2 L2 U R2 F' R D2 B L U2 B F' U' F Fw Uw 
47. 31.07 F2 U R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 U L' F' U' F' U2 F' D2 R' B' U Fw' Uw2 
48. 36.31 R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B U2 L2 F U2 F' D' F U' L R2 B F U F2 L' Uw2 
49. 34.74 D2 F2 R2 L D' L2 F' B R2 L' D B2 D R2 D' R2 D R2 F2 D R2 Rw' 
50. 29.87 B2 D F2 D2 R2 U' B2 U2 L2 B2 D R D2 B R' D2 B' U R2 F2 L Fw'


----------



## Supercat67 (Jul 12, 2018)

33.129 PB Ao5! I’m very happy with this Ao5! Even though some of these were pretty lucky, I’m stoked that I was able to get a decent final solve when the pressure was on. Just before this I failed out of two other 33.xx Ao5s so I’m glad I didn’t fail this one 

Also, this is about 1.6 seconds faster than my PB Mo3 


Generated By csTimer on 2018-7-12

avg of 5: 33.129

Time List:

1. 32.468 D2 L' D B2 R2 B' R' B' U L2 B2 R2 F B2 L2 B' R2 U2 B D2 Rw'

Memo = 10.738
Execution = 21.730

2. (29.412) U' B D2 L2 F' D2 B R2 F' U2 F D' B' F D2 U' L' B L' B Rw2 Uw2

Memo = 10.786
Execution = 18.626


3. (1:00.025) U' D2 B L F R D B D R F2 R2 B2 R' U2 F2 R' B2 D2 B2 Rw Uw'

Memo = 12.687
Execution = 47.338 


4. 29.766 D' F R2 D2 L2 D2 F L2 B2 D2 R2 U2 R B D' R B' D2 B' U2 Rw' Uw

Memo = 12.434
Execution = 17.332

5. 37.154 R' D' L' B U2 R2 B2 L' R2 D' B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U L Rw2 Uw

Memo = 14.191
Execution = 22.963


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 13, 2018)

Attempted a blind solve. Off by parity (learning now) and a flipped edge and 2 unsolved edges. Not bad.


----------



## GC1998 (Jul 14, 2018)

4th multiblind attempt with 2 cubes and finally got both right! All other times 1 was right, and the other wasn't. Next to try 3


----------



## sigalig (Jul 15, 2018)

Pretty eventful week for me with multiBLD!

Last 3 attempts were
42/50 in 59:14, first time ever getting sub-hour 50 cubes and also first time solving more than 40 on a 50 attempt
43/46 in 54:59, beats an almost 7 month old PB of 41/42 in 57:32+ on time lol
45/50 in 1:00:56 with one solved over the hour.

Points were 34, 40, 38, making a 37.33 PB mo3


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 15, 2018)

pretty focused session today while livestreaming

17.90, 19.46, DNF(19.66), DNF, 19.18, 17.73, DNF(19.89), DNF(18.79), 17.76, DNF(20.15), 17.24, 18.20,


----------



## h2f (Jul 15, 2018)

First time ever I got mo3 in 5bld: 15:46.81

Time List:
1. 15:16.27[8:56] Rw' Bw L2 Bw2 L2 Dw' D U2 L U' Fw' Bw2 U' R Bw D' L' Lw2 F2 Lw2 Fw2 F2 D Bw' Rw2 Lw' Dw Lw' F Lw' L2 R2 Dw D2 Rw' U2 F U2 B2 Lw' Dw2 U F2 B' Lw2 F' Lw' R' Rw Uw B2 Rw2 Dw' F2 B2 Uw Dw Fw2 L' U
2. 17:41.44[10:44] Bw2 R' D F' Uw' Dw' L D2 Fw2 Rw' L Fw2 Lw U2 Bw2 Uw' U Dw R D' Rw2 Uw' B' Lw U2 Dw' B' Dw U Fw2 L2 Rw U2 R' Bw2 L B' Bw' Fw R2 F' B' Dw Bw Lw2 L2 F' D' R' U' Rw Fw2 Dw Lw L2 Dw' U Rw2 B' Bw
3. 14:22.72[8:47] Fw Uw2 Fw Uw2 Dw' L' Lw' Bw' Rw' Uw' Bw' R Bw2 R Lw' Dw' L' Uw2 L' Uw Rw2 R L' D' F Fw L' B F' Rw2 R2 B D Rw' Dw' Fw' B Rw' D2 Uw' Dw2 Fw F D2 Bw R2 Rw' B2 Rw' Fw' D2 Dw' B2 D Fw' F U2 L2 U Bw'


----------



## GC1998 (Jul 16, 2018)

New PB MO3 for 3BLD: 3:26.08

Time List:
1. 3:18.35 D' U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 D F' D L2 D2 R' B' F L2 D R' 
2. 3:07.78 F' R' F D L' U2 F' R D L B2 U2 F2 R2 U' F2 B2 R2 D' 
3. 3:52.12 L2 U2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U F R D' B' F R' U F' Fw Uw2

Very, very pleased with these times


----------



## Jacck (Jul 16, 2018)

@Kit Clement
Congrats to your mean-of-3 in 5bld at the Mental Breakdown Summer 2018 http://www.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=3355&cat=18&rnd=1

and obviously you are the 4th to have a Ao5 or Mo3 in all actual events!


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 17, 2018)

Jacck said:


> @Kit Clement
> Congrats to your mean-of-3 in 5bld at the Mental Breakdown Summer 2018 http://www.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=3355&cat=18&rnd=1
> 
> and obviously you are the 4th to have a Ao5 or Mo3 in all actual events!



Thank you! I didn't know this was that rare of a feat either.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 18, 2018)

Jacck said:


> @Kit Clement
> Congrats to your mean-of-3 in 5bld at the Mental Breakdown Summer 2018 http://www.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=3355&cat=18&rnd=1
> 
> and obviously you are the 4th to have a Ao5 or Mo3 in all actual events!



Actually, there are six such people now:

Jan Bentlage (2014-03-23)
Hanns Hub (2017-02-12)
Cale Schoon (2017-03-04)
Mark Boyanowski (2018-02-04)
Yunqi Ouyang (欧阳韵奇) (2018-06-30)
Kit Clement (2018-07-15)


----------



## Jacck (Jul 18, 2018)

Kit Clement said:


> Actually, there are six such people now:
> 
> Jan Bentlage (2014-03-23)
> Hanns Hub (2017-02-12)
> ...



Cale and Yunqi only have a Mo2 in multibld  so I would say:

Jan Bentlage (2017-02-12 Mo3 in multibld)
Mark Boyanowski (2018-02-04)
Hanns Hub (2018-02-10 Mo3 in 7x7)
Kit Clement (2018-07-15)


----------



## sigalig (Jul 18, 2018)

PB ao12, finally managed it on cam too

avg of 12: 26.44

Time List:
1. 24.39 L' B U' R F2 B' D' L' U2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 B' U2 L' Fw' Uw 
2. 24.79 L2 U F2 D' B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U F2 B' D F2 D2 B' R D U R' B Fw 
3. 26.65 U R2 B L2 D' B2 L' B L U2 B D2 L2 B2 U2 F' R2 L2 F L2 
4. 26.07[14/6', 120 moves, 7.56 tps] L2 D2 L2 R2 U R2 B2 D B2 D' U F' L2 B D U2 F L' B2 F' U' Rw2 Uw' 
5. 27.88 D' B U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 B' F' L2 U R D' R' F' R' B2 R' D2 Fw Uw 
6. (23.82[10/6']) U B2 R2 D2 R2 F R2 B2 D2 L2 D2 B L F2 D U' B' R B2 D B Rw Uw' 
7. 28.71 R2 D2 L2 D' F2 R2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' L F' U L' D L2 R U2 F R' Uw 
8. (DNF(31.53)) U F2 D' R2 B' R2 B2 L U' F' D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F' R2 F' L2 Fw' Uw2 
9. 26.21 F2 R2 U2 R B2 F2 U2 L F2 D2 R D B F D' U' R2 F L U2 Fw' Uw2 
10. 24.97 F D2 R2 U2 L U2 B2 F2 L U2 L2 F D2 B' D' F2 D2 F' L2 Rw2 Uw 
11. 26.35 D2 R2 D' U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 R' D' B2 U B' R' D2 L D F Fw Uw2 
12. 28.35 D F2 D L2 D F2 U' B2 U' F2 B D' U2 F D' L' U B U' F2 Rw Uw'


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 18, 2018)

Jacck said:


> Cale and Yunqi only have a Mo2 in multibld  so I would say:
> 
> Jan Bentlage (2017-02-12 Mo3 in multibld)
> Mark Boyanowski (2018-02-04)
> ...



Ahh, got it, I didn't know you were considering that too.


----------



## sigalig (Jul 19, 2018)

Really good 3bld solve for me, first time ever getting sub-20 on more than 8 algs. Also 10.34 pb exec 

19.73[9.39] L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 D2 B F2 L2 F L' B2 L' U' F D Fw' Uw'

x y

[E, R U' R'] // UF-LF-FR 8/8
[U' : [R' F' R, S']] // UF-RD-FD 10/18
[M2 U : [M, U2]] // UF-UR-UL 7/25
[L U L', E] // UF-BL-RB 8/33
[M, U2] // UF-UB-DB 4/37
[L' E' L, U] // UF-LD-UL 8/45

[U' : [R D R', U2]] // UBL-RDB-UFR 9/54
[R' U D' : [R D R', U2]] // UBL-BRU-BDL 13/67
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U // UBL-UFL+UL-UB parity 15/82

82 moves in 10.34 = 7.93 stps


----------



## GC1998 (Jul 19, 2018)

Pretty impressed with my accuracy as of late. First average of 12 (only one DNF)

Generated By csTimer on 2018-7-19
avg of 12: 4:00.34

Time List:
1. 3:18.35 D' U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 D F' D L2 D2 R' B' F L2 D R' 
2. 3:07.78 F' R' F D L' U2 F' R D L B2 U2 F2 R2 U' F2 B2 R2 D' 
3. 3:52.12 L2 U2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U F R D' B' F R' U F' Fw Uw2 
4. (DNF(3:54.67)) R U2 F2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 R B2 F2 U F2 U' B D F L B' F' Fw' 
5. 6:07.90 L' B2 R U2 F2 L2 D2 R' B2 L B2 U' B' L' U2 F L2 D F' R Fw' 
6. 5:14.86 U R2 U F R2 U' F R L' D2 F2 U F2 D' F2 B2 L2 U F2 L2 B' Rw2 Uw2 
7. 3:12.44 U' D2 B U2 B D F' L' B' D' F' U2 F2 B' R2 B R2 D2 Rw2 Uw2 
8. 3:12.70 F L2 F2 L2 U' L2 F2 U2 L2 R2 U' B U2 F' L B2 R' D' B D2 Rw' 
9. 4:00.35 L' F2 L2 B2 D L2 U F2 U2 B2 R2 D' B' D U R B' L2 F' U R' Fw 
10. (3:05.53) F2 R D2 F2 L2 D2 F2 R' B2 L2 U B2 U B L' B' D' U F' L 
11. 3:38.90 F2 U2 R2 B F' R2 F L2 F U2 L B' R' F D F R F U' L' 
12. 4:17.96 B2 D2 B' F2 D2 L2 R2 F' D' L B' L2 F D F L D U2 R'


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jul 22, 2018)

pb single by 15 seconds!

Generated By csTimer on 2018-7-21
single: 1:19.36[41.62]

Time List:
1. 1:19.36 U2 F2 L2 B' U2 F' D2 R2 F2 L' U L' U2 L' B2 F U' B L' Rw Uw
pb memo and exec, havent been this hyped about 3bld pb in a while
edit:next 3 attempts were dnf, 1:29.64, 1:31.44(37.91 pb memo), both sub my previous pb
edit2: omg 1:44.76 pb mo3/ao5!


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 22, 2018)

Tried not using swap method today, was semi-successful. Will not be using it by my next comp 

21.42 R' F2 D2 L' B2 D2 L D2 R D2 U' R B' L U L F2 D2 L

[U M' U: [M', U2]]
[R2' F: [R2, E]]
[R: [U' R U, M']]
[L2: [U M' U', L']]
[L': [L' E L, U2]]
[UD': [R U' R', D2]]
[U' R' U, L]
[R: [R D' R', U']]
Tperm


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 22, 2018)

44.99 U D2 B' D2 F2 L B R' D R B2 R' U2 R U2 R2 F2 U2 R' B2 Rw Uw'

PB 

Try the scramble, it's quite easy and during memo I knew it was gonna be really quick


----------



## GC1998 (Jul 23, 2018)

First 4BLD success. Pretty slow at 30:15.84, but I'm happy.


----------



## sigalig (Jul 24, 2018)

Doing a nats comp sim, got a 5BLD PB mo3 

mean of 3: 3:50.42

Time List:
1. 3:53.18 R' Fw' Lw' Fw' Bw2 B' U2 Rw2 U L2 R2 B2 Fw Bw F2 Dw2 B2 Lw' Bw2 Uw' B' Dw2 R' B' Lw Rw' Dw Bw2 Rw Uw2 F B' Fw D Fw' Rw2 R' U' B' Lw' Dw2 Uw D' Lw B2 D2 R' Fw' F' B' R B' F Rw' Dw' D B' Lw Dw' D'
2. 3:52.56 Fw Uw2 F' Lw' Rw2 Bw' Lw' R B R' F Rw' Dw' Fw U B2 Bw Fw' Lw Rw' Uw' D Lw Fw2 Dw2 D R' B' L' Rw U L Lw2 Rw2 B2 R2 L2 U B2 R Lw' L' F' Fw2 R' B2 L2 Lw2 U' D' B' D' R' Fw F2 L' Bw2 Rw Dw' Fw'
3. 3:45.51 Bw U Dw Bw2 R2 Rw Uw R Lw2 Bw2 D Rw' L Dw2 F2 Fw' D Dw2 F' U L' Bw2 Rw D U2 Bw2 Fw' F2 R' Rw2 Fw' R U2 F' R2 Rw2 B2 Dw2 U' F' Lw' F Lw' Uw D2 F' D2 Lw2 Dw Rw U D' Uw' Fw2 D Lw' Fw' Bw2 R' L2

3:53 reconstruction (41 algs, 3.14 stps)
3:52 reconstruction (41 algs, 3.05 stps)
3:45 reconstruction (41 algs, 3.13 stps)

All exactly average scrambles and over 3 stps  and all had corner parity too lol


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Jul 25, 2018)

I finally got sub-20 3BLD mo3 19.64!
9,10 and 8 algs.

Generated By csTimer on 2018-7-25
mean of 3: 19.64

Time List:
1. 20.21 B2 L U2 R' D' F' R L F U' R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 D L2 F2 U D Uw 
2. 20.13 D' L2 D2 L D2 B2 L' D2 R' U2 R F' R U' R' U' B' U' R B2 Uw' 
3. 18.59 R2 B2 L2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 R2 B' D L F R2 D B2 F' L F' Rw2


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 25, 2018)

Closest to success I've ever gotten. Off by 2 flipped edges. Need to get that success.


----------



## kake123 (Jul 26, 2018)

26/27 MBLD in 57:59.26
Took me 10 days to get a decent result since I started practicing bld again


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 26, 2018)

First successful blind solve. OP/OP. 18 mins.

Corners : DT MQ GK SP
Edges : GW VD UC RN JH AQ

Super happy!


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 27, 2018)

nice 7 alg scramble I got

22.89 D L2 D' B2 D' L2 U2 R2 U' L' U' F2 L2 D2 L' U2 B' D


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 29, 2018)

my first sub 2 on a worse than average scramble

Generated By csTimer on 2018-7-28
single: 1:59.94

Time List:
1. 1:59.94 B2 Fw2 D B' D2 Uw B Fw2 L F U B' L' Fw2 L U B' Uw D2 Fw L' Fw Rw' B2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw Fw' D' L U Uw F D2 Fw B2 D2 B2 Rw2 R'


----------



## kake123 (Jul 29, 2018)

36.887 3BLD PB single, but rip 2s pause


Spoiler: Scramble from plusTimer



3x3-BLD

3. (36.887)
29/07/2018 17:20:18
L2 U2 L2 U' L2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U' F2 R' D R D2 U B D2 U' L2 F Uw


----------



## GC1998 (Jul 29, 2018)

New 3BLD PB single. 2:26.87. Down a lot from 2:50.92 that I got only yesterday. I think it was super quick memorisation and not many pauses during execution that made it such a good time!!


----------



## schapel (Jul 30, 2018)

US national champion in 4BLD and 5BLD, can't wait for WC2019


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 30, 2018)

schapel said:


> US national champion in 4BLD and 5BLD, can't wait for WC2019


Congratulations, Stanley - awesome showing!


----------



## Gomorrite (Jul 30, 2018)

schapel said:


> US national champion in 4BLD and 5BLD, can't wait for WC2019


Too bad you were only second in Clock, that's were you missed the true glory.


----------



## Jacck (Jul 30, 2018)

@arquillian congrats for being the 5th with a Ao5 or Mo3 in all actual official events!

Now we have:
Jan Bentlage (2017-02-12)
Mark Boyanowski (2018-02-04)
Hanns Hub (2018-02-10)
Kit Clement (2018-07-15)
Sukant Koul (2018-07-27)


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 31, 2018)

schapel said:


> US national champion in 4BLD and 5BLD, can't wait for WC2019


Congrats on getting it.
All the best for WC 2019, mate! 

Get super pro in MBLD event too.....


----------



## sigalig (Aug 1, 2018)

MBLD US champion! At my first US nationals too. Yay
Wish I could have done a lot better in 4bld and 5bld too, but oh well, next time


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 2, 2018)

sigalig said:


> MBLD US champion! At my first US nationals too. Yay
> Wish I could have done a lot better in 4bld and 5bld too, but oh well, next time


Congratulations @sigalig on getting first in MBLD at Nationals. I really enjoyed watching you (and the other top BLD solvers) and I really enjoyed being able to say hi to you.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Aug 2, 2018)

New 3x3 Blind PB (and 2nd success). 1 week after first success and several failures later.

L2 B2 D' F2 U' R2 U' F2 D' L2 U F L2 R2 U' F2 L B' L' R U' Fw Uw2

7min 7 seconds.
Memo: Bold is the actual letters. 
Corners: *L*o*C*I *PS O*str*i*ch *M*
Edges: *ED W*inter *V*ariation* P*90*X K RFG ATA*


----------



## sigalig (Aug 3, 2018)

4bld pb ao5 and first sub-2 yay

avg of 5: 1:59.86

Time List:
1. 1:58.37 B D Fw B' U2 F' R Fw R F U D' R' F L Rw F2 L' B2 U2 R' Rw B' D' U L Rw2 F' L' F' Rw2 D Uw' U B Rw' L2 Uw D' B' 
2. (DNF(37.33)) B U F R2 U2 Rw F' D' R' U F' Rw2 R' B2 Rw L' Uw F' Rw' L' R B' F2 L2 Fw U' Rw' Fw2 U Fw' F U F' D L B R' Fw F2 D' 
3. 1:57.81 B' Rw2 B' Rw Fw2 Rw R' Uw D2 L B' L F2 D2 Uw' Rw2 B Fw U' Rw' Uw2 U' D2 Fw2 Rw U Uw D2 R L U' B' Uw B R F2 Fw L U' B 
4. 2:03.39 B R' Uw2 R F D' Uw' U2 Fw R D' Uw2 Fw' Uw2 L' R' U D' L Rw U2 B2 Uw2 Rw' L' B' F2 R2 D' B Uw2 L2 F Fw' B D L D B' D2 
5. (1:53.93) D F' D2 Fw' U' Rw B' L B F R U' L Rw' D' Rw' D' L2 D' L2 U R2 Rw2 Uw2 D U2 F2 D Rw L2 Uw2 B' D' Fw2 F2 B2 Rw' D B L'


----------



## lucarubik (Aug 3, 2018)

1. 48.03 R D U L' U2 L D' R D R' L' D2 U2 B2 D' R U D' R2 L U' F' R2 F D
not bad considering half of the time im memoing im thinking what letter is this sticker, and half of the time im executing im thinking what sticker is this letter, still super sad considering the scramble, hopefully by the end of summer i will have beatin my 23.xx more than 5 y/o PB, that would be cool!
*1. 40.50 L' D2 B2 L D U F' U D' F' D R2 F' B2 R' F U B2 F' U B2 R' D' U2 B' ye ok halving your time in 1 month sounds insane but should be ezpz


----------



## sigalig (Aug 3, 2018)

Finally got my first 4bld ao12!!! And I ended up rolling the original ao12 with 3 solves too lol. It's crazy, I didn't even feel like I was safetying much at all. This also contains a 1:41 pb single (actually pretty disappointing because the scramble was 20 algs, and I had a 1:44 on 24 algs earlier today :/ ), 1:58 mo3, and 2:00 ao5.



Spoiler: times and scrambles



avg of 12: 2:05.35

Time List:
1. 2:06.49 B2 L2 Uw F2 R2 Rw' F' Fw2 R' D Fw' D F Rw' D L2 R2 D L' Rw' F B Uw2 D2 L' F Rw L Fw' R' L' D2 Fw2 Uw Fw' R2 L D2 Uw2 L2 
2. 2:10.42 B2 F2 R Fw F2 L' Rw U2 L' D' B U2 Rw2 Uw R2 Rw Uw' B2 Rw' L2 D R2 D2 B2 Uw2 R2 D' F D2 R2 F2 R' D' L Uw R U F' D' L' 
3. 2:20.66 F2 Fw' B' D Fw F2 Uw' L2 D' L2 Uw U B' F2 Rw2 U' Fw' B R Uw' B' R2 D2 Uw' L U2 Rw2 U2 L2 B D Fw' B' Rw2 F' Uw2 R' L' Uw2 B 
4. (1:41.89) Uw2 Rw2 B' Fw2 Uw2 D' Fw' L2 B' Rw R2 B F' Rw2 D' R2 L Uw2 D' U' Fw' D2 F' B Uw F Uw U' F' Fw Rw2 Uw' D F2 U2 Rw2 Fw2 D Uw Fw2 
5. 2:11.86 U B2 Uw' Rw' D2 Rw R F' Uw Fw Rw' Fw' U L2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 D2 R' D' Fw' U' R2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw' F' U' D B2 U2 F' B U Uw2 B2 U2 Fw D' 
6. 2:08.52 L' Fw Uw2 B2 F2 R2 Rw L' U D2 F2 Uw2 Rw' D' B' Fw' R L2 U2 R' L' Uw2 B2 Uw' R' Rw Fw' D' Uw U2 Fw2 D2 B2 Rw U' B D2 Uw' R' U2 
7. 2:04.11 Fw2 U F2 L' F' D Rw2 L Fw Uw2 Rw L R' D' Uw' Rw2 U' Uw Fw' R' U R2 F' B2 Uw B2 U' Uw Fw2 D' Rw2 B R2 D' U' B2 Rw2 R D2 L' 
8. 1:50.54 Uw U' B Uw2 L' D Fw' D' F D Uw B' Rw' L2 B2 Rw L' B2 Uw2 B L' F2 Fw D F2 U D' R F2 R2 B2 Rw L2 U2 B2 D2 Rw L' Uw Fw2 
9. 2:12.28 Uw Rw' L2 D F' D' Uw2 B2 Rw' B2 L2 R D2 R2 D2 U F' D' Rw2 L' D2 Rw D' F U2 Fw2 B' D2 Rw2 B L' B2 U R' Rw' Fw2 F2 Rw2 Fw2 F' 
10. 1:54.06 F2 U2 D' L' R' Uw' D' L2 Rw' Uw' Fw2 R2 U' Rw' R U' R' Uw' F' D Fw2 F2 L U' L2 Uw Fw' R2 Rw2 U2 B' L' D2 R U Rw Uw' F2 Fw D' 
11. (DNF(2:27.10)) Fw Uw B' F2 U Rw2 B' D' U' L2 B' Rw D2 Uw' B2 D' Uw2 U2 B R' U Fw2 R D2 Rw2 D' F Uw' R' U' Uw' R2 U2 F2 D' B L D2 U2 F' 
12. 1:54.53 F2 D' Fw Rw U2 Uw Fw' D2 Uw Fw2 D2 F' Fw2 D' Rw2 D' L D' Fw2 R L' U F' Uw' U Rw2 B2 L' D Fw' D L Rw F2 L2 D2 Fw2 F L' Uw2


----------



## lucarubik (Aug 4, 2018)

ok well 1. 30.91 R2 U2 L2 D' B L' D' L R2 U D B R2 L F2 R F2 U L' U L D U2 R2 U whatever, no big deal
wow i jsut had to clean and lube the cube and practice one day to get to 30 seconds with buffer corner solved, dam that was hyped


----------



## Cale S (Aug 5, 2018)

5 solves in a row where there was parity and I did a single turn at the beginning to fix it and solve at least one piece 

avg of 5: 40.87

1. (1:00.19) R2 F D2 U2 L2 B' F' D2 B' F' U B' L B F' R2 U L' D F2
2. 39.99 U2 D B U F U' D' R D2 B R2 F2 R2 B D2 F U2 D2 L2 U
3. 46.98 B' L2 B' U2 F' U2 R2 B' F2 U2 F2 L' D2 R' B2 F' D' B' D' B' F2
4. (34.73) D B2 U2 L2 B2 D2 L' F2 L' D2 F2 R U' B' U B' D' B' L' B F'
5. 35.64 B2 L2 U2 B2 F' U2 B2 R2 U2 F' R2 D F R2 F' R' F2 R2 U2 L

moves were D, U', L, L, R 

I think this is surprisingly fast lol


----------



## DGraciaRubik (Aug 5, 2018)

47.256 3 BLD, first sub-50 and 4th sub-60

D2 F D2 F' U2 L2 R2 F R2 B' D2 L' F' L' B F U B2 R F' y'

I'm still shocked this was sub-50, great memo and great execution for me (around 25 for memo, I think, maybe less) and after this I'm seriously considering switching to comms at least for corners as I'm still using M2/U2.

Memo:
Corners: *MEIQ ADRA*
Edges: *M*e*L*a*B*e*N* *CUTRAO*
Everything flowed nice phonetically so I didn't use words or anything for corners.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Aug 6, 2018)

40.79 D L2 D' B2 R2 U F2 R2 F2 D2 U2 B' L' R' B' D F' R D L2 B2 Rw2 Uw'

Another PB single 
With how many solves I’m doing, I’m half expecting some more fairly soon


----------



## sigalig (Aug 6, 2018)

25.85 3bld ao12 

avg of 12: 25.85

Time List:
1. 24.84 U' B2 R2 U2 B' D2 F D2 R2 B L2 F2 L B2 R' U B' U F2 R2 Rw' Uw 
2. 24.69 U F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 U R2 B2 F' L' U2 L' D F2 U' F' U2 R Rw Uw' 
3. 25.60 D2 R' B2 L2 B2 L B2 L' U2 R2 B2 D' U2 B' U R' F2 R' U' F' Uw2 
4. 27.81 F L F2 R' F2 U2 R2 B2 F2 R U2 R' D R' F D' U L' U Fw' Uw' 
5. (23.47) B U2 R2 F L2 F' R2 F' R2 B R2 L D F2 L2 B U' F L' U' F2 Rw Uw' 
6. 24.89 B2 U2 B' F2 R2 D2 U2 B D2 B D L' D2 B D2 F U2 R' D 
7. (32.12) F' B R2 F2 U R2 U2 F' R' U' B2 U L2 B2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 U' L Rw Uw' 
8. 25.65 B2 U L2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 D' B2 U2 L U' B U2 L' U L B2 F2 U' Uw' 
9. 24.23 B' U2 L2 F2 L2 F' D2 B2 R2 F' L2 U' R2 B R' B2 F' L' D B2 U' Fw Uw 
10. 25.00 B L2 R2 U' B2 D' U2 R2 U2 F2 B' D' R F2 U' L' R' B' L Fw Uw' 
11. 28.99 D2 F2 L' F2 D2 R' F2 L' R' B R' F' D2 B D U2 R B' F2 
12. 26.78 D' L2 D B' R2 L' U2 L2 B D2 R2 F2 D R2 F2 R2 F2 D L2 Rw2 Uw2


----------



## sigalig (Aug 10, 2018)

This week's weekly comp 4bld scrambles are insane! I just got a 1:48.91 mo3, PB by 8 seconds  also 1:54 ao5 cus the solve I did to warm up for weekly comp was 1:59 

Edit: updating with reconstructions

1:46.03+[47.00], 22 algs and 3.67 stps
1:57.80[49.23], 23 algs and 3.73 stps
1:42.89[~47], 22 algs and 4.03 stps


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 11, 2018)

sigalig said:


> This week's weekly comp 4bld scrambles are insane! I just got a 1:48.91 mo3, PB by 8 seconds  also 1:54 ao5 cus the solve I did to warm up for weekly comp was 1:59


I agree they are insanely good; I was so very disappointed that I messed up every one of them. :-(
Very impressive results!


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 11, 2018)

Got my first fmcBLD success (doing FMC just by using the scramble without looking at a cube)

R' U' F R F2 B' R' U L' U R L2 F2 D2 L2 F' R2 B' L2 F L2 B' U R' U' F

bad scramble so I had to use 2 premoves

D' F' 
Rw2 R2 F' L2 F Rw2 R2 F' L2 F
B Uw' U B' U2 B Uw U' B' F Uw' U F' U2 F Uw U' F' 
B U' B' Uw' U B U B' Uw R U' R' U' R' U' R U B L B' R' B L' B' R L' U L D2 L' U' L D2 R
U' R' U2 L2 D F2 U'D' R U L' U L' U2

78 moves


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Aug 11, 2018)

Generated By csTimer on 2018-8-11
avg of 5: 51.18

Time List:
1. 44.81 L2 R2 U2 F2 U F2 D' L2 B2 F2 U2 L' U L' D' L B2 L' U F' U Rw Uw2 
2. (DNF(1:27.95)) F' R B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D' B' U' R D' R D' L' B2 Fw' Uw' 
3. 1:05.92 D' F2 R2 B2 U R2 U L2 U F2 D L U B' D2 R' B F D' R' D' Rw' Uw' 
4. (42.60) F L2 U2 R2 F R2 D2 F' D2 R' B R2 U B' D2 F' U' L2 Fw' Uw' 
5. 42.80 D' R B U' R' U' R2 L2 D B R2 F2 U2 F2 R' U2 R2 L D2 L2 B2 Rw Uw2

Mean of last 3: 50.44

Pb ao5 before this was 1:06 

And the mean prior to this was 1:03


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Aug 11, 2018)

Last time I posted here was my 7:07 blind success. Since then have gotten 6:10 success, 5:50 success and then today, a 5:13 success!


----------



## lucarubik (Aug 11, 2018)

1. 28.51 B2 D' F' U' L F U' R' B' U R2 D2 L D2 F2 L' F2 L' U2 L2 Rw Uw'
i was using the gts3 so the lube runs out and i have an excuse to use mine and see if it gets better, also to air the box, cause it smells funny. got sick of it, grabbed the huanglong, got this first try


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Aug 11, 2018)

Probably my highest ever TPS, >9 assuming memo was low 7-high 6
8 algs but much more moves than in my 15.65 PB
1. 16.15 R' L' D' L F U2 F L U' B' D2 F2 L2 F2 U F2 R2 L2 D' Uw


Spoiler: Reconstruction



y'
U' R' D' R U R' D R 8
U'D' R D' R' U2 R D R' U'D' 9
U' R D R' D' R D R' U R D' R' D R D' R' 16

R F R' S' R F' R' S 8
R U R2 f2 R2 U R2 f2 R 9
r U r' E r U r' E' r U2 r' 11
U' R B R' S R B' R' S' U 10 //Didn't break into flip 
L' S L F' L' U M' U2 M U S' L F 13
84 moves, ~9.18 TPS


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 14, 2018)

Cale S said:


> 5 solves in a row where there was parity and I did a single turn at the beginning to fix it and solve at least one piece
> 
> avg of 5: 40.87
> 
> ...


Thanks insane , how can you do piece tracking , when your mind to preoccupied in visualizing the scramble which is one more shifted.


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 14, 2018)

Daniel Lin said:


> Got my first fmcBLD success (doing FMC just by using the scramble without looking at a cube)
> 
> R' U' F R F2 B' R' U L' U R L2 F2 D2 L2 F' R2 B' L2 F L2 B' U R' U' F
> 
> ...



Insane attempt and insane solution , especially the alg at the end , which swapped 3 corners,
you could have reconstructed using slice moves , and then totalled the solution up , counting slice moves as 2! Using wide moves feels a bit weird.


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Aug 14, 2018)

I beat the best North American 3BLD success streak this weekend! I'm now at 23, and still ongoing


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 15, 2018)

Will try a 2-6 before doing 2-7 , my 2-5 PB from 3 years ago is ~15min


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 15, 2018)

Tip: Use stickerless cube for this event , because they reflect more light through solid surfaces.

If in the future the WR gets crazy , we can afford to do a pack of 3x3 cubes or 2x4 cubes , without lifting them. The lifting time saved can be about 30 seconds per pack!

Done in 3:14 , and lol timer fail , will do 3/3 soon.


----------



## Cale S (Aug 17, 2018)

3:57.93 5BLD mo3, yay sub-4

3:57.29, 3:53.17, 4:03.34


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Aug 17, 2018)

32.01 pb 3bld memo


----------



## sigalig (Aug 19, 2018)

I started learning UFR comms last saturday, and made a goal for myself: get sub-30 sub-week 

I don't think I quite got it, but I think I'm close. Just had a session:

22.67 single (10/6), 30.43 mo3 (last solve was 35 with a 12 second pause lol), 32.17 ao5, 35.82 ao12 

Hopefully I can be back to the 46+ multiBLDs within a week from now


----------



## sigalig (Aug 19, 2018)

Some more UFR progress: just did a corners only session (including ~50% parity scrambles), and I got my first ever successful ao100 (never even got one with UBL lol) with an 88 solve success streak 

141/156 at 16.07 overall mean (5.34/10.66 splits)
8.43 single
10.67 mo3
12.54 ao5
13.34 ao12
14.29 ao25
15.03 ao50
15.64 ao100



Spoiler: the ao100



Generated By csTimer on 2018-8-19
avg of 100: 15.64

Time List:
1. 11.64 F2 D' L U2 L' D' F2 L' F2 D2 F2 D2 R L B2 R' D2 
2. 13.54 D2 R2 F2 R2 B D2 U2 L2 F R2 F2 D L2 R2 B2 F R2 F R2 U' 
3. 16.28 D' R2 B2 L2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 D' B2 D2 F2 L' U R' U' L' U R' 
4. 15.53 R' B2 D2 R F2 U2 L' F2 R U2 R' U B2 R' B2 D2 R U R' 
5. 16.71 L2 D2 F L2 R2 F' U2 B L2 B2 F' L' F' L' B2 R2 F' R U2 R' 
6. 13.31 R2 D' L2 U R2 F2 U B2 R2 D' L2 D R2 F U' B2 D2 L2 U' R2 B' U2 
7. (27.17) R2 U' F2 R2 U B2 D R2 U2 R2 U' L' B2 D' L' U' B2 U' L U' 
8. (DNF(14.43)) B2 U L2 F2 U' R2 D2 F2 D B2 U B2 R2 U R' D L F2 L D' R' 
9. 16.24 D2 R2 F L2 F' R2 D2 B' L2 D2 B' R B D2 L B' R' B2 L 
10. 13.68 B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 B2 F2 L' D L2 D2 B2 U F2 R' U2 
11. 17.44+ D' F2 D' F2 U B2 D F2 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 U' F' D' B R2 B' D F' U' 
12. 21.13 U2 L2 D L2 F2 L2 U L2 R2 U R2 U2 B2 R' D U2 F2 D B2 L' 
13. 21.82 R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D' R2 D' B2 L2 D' B2 L2 U' R' D U R' D' L2 U' R 
14. 14.65 R F B2 U2 F D2 L' D2 L2 D2 F2 R2 B L2 B' R2 B2 U2 
15. 20.79 D' R2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U B2 L2 D' F' D' L2 D B2 F2 R2 U' F' 
16. 19.44 F2 U B2 L2 U2 R2 D' F2 L2 D R2 B2 U L D2 U' L U' B2 F2 R 
17. 12.04 F R2 U2 F2 R2 B L2 F2 L2 U2 F' U B' R2 U' F' R2 U' 
18. (8.83) R2 B' L2 R2 D2 F' R2 B U2 R2 F U' F' D2 F U 
19. 11.75 B2 R2 B2 U2 L U2 F2 R2 F2 R B2 F L B' U2 B' L' F' 
20. 17.24 L2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 D B2 L2 D2 L2 U B2 U B' U B2 U R2 D' L2 F 
21. 17.72 L D' L' U' B2 L' U' L U' R2 L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D' L2 U R2 
22. 23.11+ B2 F2 U L2 B2 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 U' R2 F2 D' U2 F' D' U F D U' F' 
23. 15.99 U2 L2 D2 U2 F D2 B' D2 F L2 B' D' U2 R2 F' L2 B2 F' U' 
24. (10.42) U' F' D' B' D' B D' F B2 D2 B2 R2 D' B2 U' L2 B2 U2 F2 
25. 11.69 F' R2 L2 U2 D2 B' R B2 R F2 R' B2 R F2 L2 U2 D2 
26. (9.90) D L2 B2 U2 L2 U R2 D' F2 R2 D2 F D2 L2 D2 L2 F U' F2 
27. 17.53 R B' D2 B R' F B2 U2 L' F2 D2 B R2 F2 R2 L2 D2 B U2 R2 
28. 17.70 U2 F2 L2 B2 F' R2 B D2 F' U2 L2 U' R2 F' D2 U' F L2 U 
29. 15.81 U R2 U2 R2 F2 D L2 D L2 F2 U L2 F2 U' F' L2 D' R2 D' U2 B R2 
30. 13.18 L F' U2 L2 D2 R2 B U2 L' F2 B2 U2 R' F2 L' F2 L2 B2 
31. 18.72 U2 B2 D' F2 R2 U R2 B2 U' F2 D B L2 B' U F U F' 
32. 19.95 R2 B2 D' R2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 U' F R2 D F' D2 B2 D L2 F' U' 
33. 16.38 F2 L' D2 R F2 L D2 R' F2 D2 R' D B2 R B2 R' D' R 
34. 14.60 D2 L2 B2 U' R2 U2 B2 D B2 U' L2 F2 U2 R' U' L B2 L' R2 D' R 
35. 15.84 B2 F2 D2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B2 U' R' U L2 R D2 U2 R' U R 
36. (9.67) F2 U F2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' F' U F' U F U2 F 
37. 12.61 B2 U F2 D L2 B2 F2 U' L2 R2 D2 U' R2 B R2 D L2 D' U2 F2 U F' 
38. 12.63 F2 D R2 F2 U' L2 B2 D2 U' B2 F2 L F2 U' L2 R2 U' F2 D R 
39. 12.97 F2 U' L2 U R2 U' R2 D' R2 F2 U2 R B2 U' F2 D2 R2 U' L' U2 
40. 12.39 R' B2 U' B2 D2 F2 U B2 L' U R2 D' F2 U' F2 B2 U2 F2 L2 D 
41. 17.52 U2 B2 D B2 L2 R2 D B2 R2 D B2 R2 F2 L' F2 U' B2 D L2 D U' R' 
42. 11.59 R2 B R2 D2 R2 F' U2 B F2 U2 F2 R' B2 D2 F2 U2 L U2 F' 
43. 19.65 L2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 F2 U R2 D2 L2 U' F2 U L' D2 U F2 U B2 R' U2 
44. 11.32 D' B2 L2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U2 F' L2 R2 D' B D' U2 B' 
45. 14.38 F2 D2 F2 U' L2 F2 U L2 B2 R2 U2 F' D' B' F2 L2 B' U' F' 
46. 17.12 F2 D' L2 U' L2 B2 R2 U' B2 F2 U R' D' L' B2 L' D R 
47. 10.87 U2 B2 R' F2 R2 F2 R' B2 D2 U2 L D L' D L2 D' L' D L' 
48. 14.82 B D2 F' U2 B D2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 R2 D' F' R2 
49. 13.13 D2 U2 B2 D2 U2 R' D2 L' R2 D2 R' F R' F L F' R F 
50. 17.39 L2 D B2 U' R2 B2 U2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 U2 B2 L' D2 U' L B2 U' F2 R' 
51. 13.13 B2 R2 D2 B2 F2 R F2 D2 L' F2 D2 F' U2 R' D2 F2 L R2 B' 
52. 16.65 D F2 U B2 U2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 F2 U R2 B D' B2 L2 R2 D2 U F' 
53. 19.69 D' L2 D' R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U' F2 L2 U R2 U R' U' B2 U R' D' B2 R 
54. 12.02 L2 B2 F2 D' U' B2 D' R2 D' U2 B2 F' R2 D F2 U F' R2 U F 
55. 20.20 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 U2 L2 R2 U B2 D R2 F2 L' D R2 U L' D' U' L U' 
56. 15.21 B2 L' D2 R' U2 F2 D2 R B2 L2 B2 U L2 U L' R' U' L' U 
57. 13.85 L2 D B2 D L2 B2 F2 D' R2 B2 D L2 U R' B2 U' F2 D2 R2 U' L 
58. 19.43 D2 F U2 L2 B R2 D2 U2 F R2 F' L U' F D2 F' D2 U L 
59. 18.88 B' D2 F R2 B' L2 F2 R2 B' L2 F D F D B' D' F' D 
60. (33.43) U F2 L2 D' B2 F2 D' F2 U R2 U F2 R F2 D B2 U2 L2 U L U2 
61. 12.14 R2 B' U2 F2 L2 R2 U2 F L2 B D2 U L2 F' R2 B2 F' D' F 
62. 14.69 F2 D2 B' L2 U2 L2 B2 D2 B L2 F2 D L2 B' D B' D' R2 F2 U 
63. 11.95 L U2 R D2 L' F2 U2 L' B2 F2 U2 B' F2 L D2 L' D2 B R2 
64. 13.76 B2 U2 B2 U' R2 B2 D R2 F2 U L2 U' F2 L F2 U F2 R U' L' U R' 
65. 15.55 R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 B' U2 B F' R2 D2 U' B U L2 U F U' F 
66. 20.53 L2 D B2 D' B2 U' L2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 U' B' R2 U B D R2 D B' 
67. 15.30 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 D R2 F2 L2 F2 D B2 R2 B' L2 D' R2 U F2 U F U' 
68. 13.37 U' B2 U L2 B2 L2 U' L2 U2 R2 D' L2 U' B U R2 U B L2 D' U2 F' 
69. 21.97 U R2 B2 U R2 U' B2 U L2 U' F2 L2 R' U' L B2 L' R2 D' R 
70. 16.80 L2 U2 F2 D' B2 R2 U L2 F2 D' B2 L' U L D' U R' F2 R' 
71. (27.74) B2 R2 D2 R2 U' R2 F2 D' B2 R2 U2 B2 U' L' D' U R2 D F2 U' F2 L' 
72. 10.75 L F2 U R2 L U' B2 L' B2 D2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U D R2 U B2 
73. 14.68 L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U' F2 U2 L' D' R2 D' U2 B2 F2 R U2 
74. 13.37 L2 B2 L2 D U2 F2 U' L2 F2 L2 D L2 F' D B2 D U2 L2 R2 B 
75. 19.93 L2 U B2 U B2 R2 D F2 L2 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 R' D U' R D' U R' 
76. (9.17) F2 L2 B' D2 B L2 F' U2 R2 U2 R' F' L F R F' L' 
77. 11.21 D L2 F2 L2 U B2 U F2 U F2 D' R2 U L' B2 U2 F2 D2 R' F2 U' 
78. 18.92 L2 F' U D2 R2 U L2 B R2 F2 U R2 B2 U2 D' L2 D' R2 D 
79. 16.64 D2 R2 U' B2 U F2 D R2 U2 L2 F2 D' B2 U2 R U' L2 D2 R D2 U R' 
80. 11.43 U L2 B2 F2 U B2 R2 D' L2 U F2 U2 L2 R D' R2 D2 B2 U' F2 L' U 
81. 18.74 D2 R2 D2 F2 U L2 U' R2 U L2 R2 U' F' L2 U' L2 U F' R2 U' 
82. 11.90 U' B2 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 D R2 U' R2 U2 R' D' B2 L2 R' D F2 R' 
83. 13.48 U L2 U' R2 F2 U2 B2 U' L2 D L2 U2 F2 U' B' L2 D R2 D U2 F 
84. 15.44 L2 B2 F2 D B2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U' F' R2 D' U2 R2 D U2 F 
85. 19.38 F2 R2 U' B2 F2 U' F2 L2 U F2 L2 D U' R' D' U2 R D' B2 F2 L' U' 
86. 13.94 B2 D L2 B2 D2 F2 D2 U R2 U' F2 L2 R2 B' D' B2 D' R2 U L2 F' U' 
87. 11.35 B2 U' L2 D' F2 D' R2 B2 U R2 U2 L' D2 L' B2 D F2 R' D' R' 
88. 12.58 L' D2 U2 B2 R' U2 L D2 L D2 L2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 U' B2 R2 
89. 11.53 F2 L2 D R2 D B2 U' R2 B2 R2 F2 D' L2 F' R2 D' L2 U2 B2 U' B' U' 
90. 14.17 U R2 B2 D' R2 U2 B2 U R2 F2 U' L2 R' F2 U B2 D2 R2 U L' U 
91. 16.03 U B2 U F2 R2 U R2 U' B2 F2 U2 R' B2 U L U' L' B2 R 
92. 21.28+ L2 B2 R2 B2 U' L2 D' U2 L2 F2 D F U' L2 F' U B' F' U2 B 
93. 16.39+ U B2 D' U F2 L2 R2 U' B2 R2 B2 R U' L D2 B2 L' R2 D' R 
94. 16.18 F2 U2 R2 D' L2 D F2 D' R2 U' R2 D2 B2 F2 L2 R' D F2 D' F2 R' U' 
95. 17.67 B2 L2 U F2 U' F2 D2 L2 R2 D L2 U2 F2 R U R D2 L2 U2 R' U R 
96. 16.86 L2 D B2 F2 U R2 F2 U' R2 F2 L2 R' B2 U L D2 L' B2 U' R' 
97. (DNF(15.84)) R F2 D2 F2 L' F2 L D2 R U2 R' F' R' F2 U2 F' R U2 F' 
98. 13.45 F U' F2 L2 F2 L2 U' B' R2 D2 F U2 R2 F2 U2 B R2 L2 
99. 13.73 L2 B2 D2 F2 U2 L F2 D2 U2 R' D2 F' L' R2 D2 L' U2 B' 
100. 21.24 D B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D R2 U L2 R2 B2 U' B U' F' R2 U B U' F


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Aug 20, 2018)

1st sub20 ao5 with 3 sub-20s and a sub-20 mo3 too woah
19.69 was on 10 algs, counting times were 9, 10 and 9 algs!!

avg of 5: 19.98

Time List:
1. (19.69) B2 R B2 F2 R U2 F2 L R2 U2 R2 U' L' D' B' F' R' F2 D2 L' Uw2 
2. (DNF(22.11)) B2 L2 B2 F2 U2 R' D2 L' D2 U2 F' L R B D' F R2 U2 B2 U2 Uw2 
3. 19.75 R B' D2 B' D2 U2 L2 F L2 R2 B2 L' D R' F' D' U' L' D R Fw Uw2 
4. 19.93 F2 D' B' U R U2 F' U2 F2 L F' L2 B' D2 B' U2 R2 U2 F B' U2 Rw' Uw' 
5. 20.25 U2 B D2 U2 R2 B' U2 B D2 R U L B' D2 U' F D2 R' B' Rw' Uw


----------



## sigalig (Aug 21, 2018)

My first sub-30 mo3 with my new UFR corner buffer: 26.30. First scramble was 12/4 lol

mean of 3: 26.30

Time List:
1. 19.96 U L2 F2 U' R2 B2 U2 R2 U L2 D' F D' L2 R' U' L2 R2 D' F' Fw Uw' 
2. 30.85 F' D2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L F2 U2 B' R' B' L D L' B2 L' Fw' 
3. 28.09 F' D2 B2 U2 L2 D2 F L2 B U2 F2 U L D' U2 B F2 U B2 D2 F' Rw


----------



## sigalig (Aug 22, 2018)

29.11 ao12 and 28.33 ao5 with UF/UFR yay
I think I made my sub-30 global goal now, only a few days past my original goal of sub-week lol
I guess learning an entire new buffer in 10 days is pretty good 

edit: mistakenly said mo3 instead of ao5


----------



## kake123 (Aug 22, 2018)

Just some random pb 3BLD avg5


Spoiler: 46.586 avg5



3x3-BLD

Number of Solves: 5
Mean: 47.433
Best: 38.413
Worst: 58.993
Average: 46.586
Current Ao5: 46.586
Best Ao5: 46.586

1. 49.121
22/08/2018 11:24:44
R2 F D2 U2 F' U2 B' D' L B R' U2 L F2 L R' U2 B2 Uw2

2. 45.662
22/08/2018 11:26:03
U2 B2 L2 B' R2 F' U2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L' U R' D L' F2 L2 B' U' F Rw Uw2

3. (58.993)
22/08/2018 11:28:16
F' L2 R2 F R2 F D2 F2 D2 L2 F2 R' B L' R' B' U2 L2 U F' Rw Uw2

4. (38.413)
22/08/2018 11:31:04
U2 F2 D2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 L U' R2 D F2 L2 R' B' L2 U Rw

5. 44.976
22/08/2018 11:35:25
D2 L' R U2 F2 R F2 D2 F2 D' R' U2 B' U' L D2 U' B R2 Fw' Uw'


----------



## sigalig (Aug 24, 2018)

Decided to try some 10 cube multiBLDs to see how I could fare with my new corner buffer. Got 10/10 in 9:56[6:04] after 7 tries 
Pretty good for just a week and a half of learning UFR!

I did an extra safe review system, so the memo can definitely be improved to sub-4:00 if I go a bit riskier and get more used to the new images/buffer tracing. Also, I still pause a lot during corner execution, so I'm sure 3:00 exec on 10 cubes can be done fairly soon.


----------



## kake123 (Aug 24, 2018)

35.206 3BLD PB single


Spoiler: Scramble from plusTimer



3x3-BLD

Number of Solves: 1
Mean: 35.206

1. (35.206)
25/08/2018 01:39:38
D2 U L2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 U' L B R' F' R' F' U2 R' D' B' D2 Rw Uw'


----------



## kake123 (Aug 25, 2018)

27/29 MBLD 59:43.22

Took a chance and didn't bother trying to recall the corners I forgot for 1 cube (the first letter pair for corners)

Maybe I should attempt 30 cubes next


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Aug 26, 2018)

1:06.29 3bld, previous pb was 1:19 lol


----------



## Cale S (Aug 27, 2018)

3:51.37 5BLD mo3 on cam
4:08.03, 3:37.67, 3:48.42


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Aug 27, 2018)

Amazing


----------



## sigalig (Aug 30, 2018)

Just finished writing a list of comms I picked for UFr wings, did a couple hours of drilling and then got impatient and tried a 4bld.

My first ever attempt with UFr wings: 4:00[1:26] success  learning a new wing buffer is easier than I thought it would be


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Aug 30, 2018)

PB ao12
I was going a bit safe at the end and had 3 counting 25s(lol) so I will try to beat it soon, maybe today.
My accuracy suddenly improved to like 75-80% today, maybe because I started making 2 short sentences for edges instead of 1 big sentence.

Also it contained a 19.77 mo3 with 9, 10 and 9 algs! And 20.98 ao5

avg of 12: 22.65

Time List:
1. 22.77 B' R U B2 R2 B L2 U' F B' U2 B2 R2 U F2 B2 U F2 U2 L2 U Rw2 
2. 19.45 B' D2 L2 F L2 F' D2 R2 D2 B' U2 R' D' R2 B' D' B' L' U L' U' Fw Uw 
3. (DNF(24.40)) B2 D' B2 R2 D2 L2 D R2 D' R2 F2 R F' D2 U' R' F2 D L' B' U2 Fw' 
4. 25.32 L2 B' D2 B' D2 F2 L2 D2 U2 F L D2 L2 F2 U' B L F' U R2 Rw Uw2 
5. 22.38 F2 L U2 B2 L B2 L2 B2 U2 R F2 U F2 L' B' D' F L2 B D' R Fw Uw2 
6. 22.72 B R2 U' B2 D' R2 U' F2 D R2 U2 L' U2 B' R D' B' F' R B2 Rw Uw' 
7. 18.89 R2 U' D' B R F' D2 L' B D2 R2 L2 U B2 U' B2 U' L2 U F Fw Uw' 
8. 21.66 F R2 U L2 D' B2 U' F2 U2 B2 L D F2 U L R D' L' R' Fw' Uw' 
9. (18.77) D' B' U2 B R2 F L2 F D2 B2 L2 F R' U2 B2 F D R B D2 Fw 
10. 25.65 F L' D B' L' D2 F2 R' D2 F2 D2 B L2 D2 F R2 U2 R2 F2 L' Rw Uw' 
11. 25.88 L2 B U2 L2 D2 B U2 B F L2 D L U F D2 R2 D' L U B2 
12. 21.75 U' F' U' R' D' L U2 L B R' U2 F2 D' R2 L2 F2 U B2 L2 D B2 Rw' Uw


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Aug 30, 2018)

Lol sorry for double post, but PB mo3 19.39.
10, 9 and 10 algs, this is my best sub20 mean in terms of scrambles difficulty(9.66 algs mean) 
Parf of a nice 20.27 ao5. Missed good ao12 again, double dnfed after a 21.35 mean of 8 successes
mean of 3: 19.39

Time List:
1. 20.39 D F2 D2 U L2 B2 D2 B2 U2 L2 R' U' B U' F2 R F R' B' U' Rw2 
2. 18.27 D2 F L' F D' L2 B R U' B' U' B2 R2 D' L2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 Fw' 
3. 19.50 F' L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F' L2 R2 F' R D L' U2 R' D2 B L R2 D2 Fw' Uw2


----------



## sigalig (Aug 30, 2018)

My first over 10 cube mbld since I switched to UFR corners ~2.5 weeks ago: 41/42 in 58:46!!

Super hyped about this accuracy considering the new buffer. That's awesome for me. Time is slow but I was expecting that.
The single DNF was because an edge popped during a 2-flip alg and I managed to catch the edge and put it back in correctly, but lost my place in the alg and guessed one move off.

Edit: video


----------



## h2f (Sep 2, 2018)

3bld single: 37.08 [17.18]
F2 R' D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 U' F D' F L2 B R' D2 R' F R' D2


----------



## sigalig (Sep 13, 2018)

Got two notable accomplishments today:

1. Got a 22.40 3bld single on 11 algs: 22.40 F' R2 U2 L U2 R' U2 F D B2 R2 B2 U F2 R2 U' F2 L' Fw' Uw, 8.23 STPS  i still havent beaten any of my 3bld PBs ever since switching to UFR corners almost a month ago, but this is kind of a PB lol

2. First 5BLD sub-4 with my new buffers, UF midges and UFr wings! Two weeks after starting the switch 
3:52.34 Fw D' Bw' U Bw' Dw B2 L2 Fw Rw2 R' D2 Uw' Rw' Fw F' L2 Bw U' Rw R Fw' U2 Fw2 R2 B2 Uw2 Dw' U2 Bw B2 Dw2 U Bw B Dw2 L2 D' F2 B R' Dw' Fw D2 F Rw2 Dw Uw' R' Rw2 Lw L' D R2 Rw2 U' R2 Fw' F U2


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Sep 17, 2018)

PB mo3 on 8, 10 and 10 algs!
Part of 11/14 20.95 session  failed a good ao12 again though rip

Generated By csTimer on 2018-9-17
mean of 3: 19.03

Time List:
1. 18.48 B2 L2 R2 U2 F2 U' B2 F2 U' R2 F2 L' B' D2 U F' U2 B' F D2 Rw2 Uw 
2. 19.86 D' L2 U F2 D' L2 R2 F2 D' F2 R2 B L' R2 U' B' L' R F' L B' Fw 
3. 18.75 L' F L' F U2 L' F' D' R2 B' D2 B U2 D2 B2 L2 B' D2 B2 D Rw Uw2


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 22, 2018)

Learned full UF/UFR parity (462 cases). I probably can't exec all of them on the fly rn at full speed (especially blindfolded), but I'm drilling the algs every day now so I will be able to eventually.

And I'm glad I still have around a month to practice before my next comp


----------



## verdito (Sep 25, 2018)

PB mo3 in ttw with friends (part of 50.91 avg12/46.10 avg5)

39.21 B' D' F' U L B D F R2 D2 L' D' L' F' D' R L F D F B2 D2 F' U2 F
43.97 D2 B R2 F L F' R U2 D2 B2 R2 D' F2 B D' R' L' F' L F D' B' R' L' D'
45.20 U' F' D' F B' U F B U2 L' U2 F2 U' R' F' R2 U D2 L R' B F' U B' R


----------



## CyanSandwich (Sep 28, 2018)

4bld - 1:30.57 and 1:48.12 PB single/mo3

The single wasn't too lucky, just had shockingly fast exec for me. 4.5 tps (or 5.94 if you count Uw' U etc. as 2 moves)


----------



## sigalig (Sep 28, 2018)

Not perfect, but still feels like quite the accomplishment to get a 17/18 mbld this far under 18 minutes


----------



## sigalig (Sep 29, 2018)

First large mbld attempt in a while (at least, a while compared to normal for me, like 10 days)
43/50 in 58:51.62[37:36.16]

Accuracy is kinda disappointing especially considering it was 5 DNFs from stupid exec errors, and 1 DNF from overlooking a flipped edge (remaining DNF was forgotten corners on a cube), but I'm really happy with the time 
I think all of the rushed 18 cube attempts from the last week helped a lot, cus goddamn look at these memo splits:

memo+review 1-8: 3:45 (and I badly messed up memo on a cube here too)
memo+review 9-16: 3:32
review 1-16: 2:40 (3 passes on 1-16 done sub-10!)
memo+review 17-24: 4:10
memo+review 25-32: 3:56
memo+review 17-32: 2:41
review 1-32: 5:34
memo+review 33-40: 3:55
memo+review 41-48: 3:57
review 33-48: 2:29
memo 49: 0:37
memo 50: 0:19 lol

Average time to memo+review each 8 pack was 3:52!! Really stoked about this. Also, average time for each 16 pack review was 2:36, which is really awesome for me as well. And I managed to long term memo the first 32 cubes in 26:17 and only forgot a small portion of one cube


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Sep 30, 2018)

After 4 attempts, I got a successful 11x11 Blindfolded solve!



Spoiler: Video


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 30, 2018)

I'm terribly out of practice, but I just got my first ever mo3 and ao5 lmao.

Generated By csTimer on 2018-9-30
avg of 5: 2:38.99

Time List:
1. (2:07.20) D' U' Uw' L2 F2 L' R Rw2 Uw' Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 D Uw Fw' B' D2 Fw' B2 L' R B Uw2 F Uw' D2 L' R2 Uw Fw D' Uw' R' L U2 D Fw2 B R' D 
2. (DNF(2:55.21)) D2 L' D Fw2 Uw B Fw' F D B2 L' D2 R2 D L' D2 B' Rw L D Fw B' L Uw2 R Uw2 Fw' R Rw2 F2 R2 F Uw2 Rw R' B2 U2 Rw' U R 
3. 2:47.16 U' R' Rw2 L2 B U B D L R2 Fw' Rw R2 B Fw2 Uw' F' Fw2 R2 Uw2 Rw Uw R2 D2 U2 Uw Fw2 Uw' D U2 R' B Rw F2 R2 F2 L2 Fw2 B2 L' 
4. 3:00.57 F' B' U2 Uw B L2 Fw D U' Rw L' R2 B2 Uw2 Fw L R F U2 B' Rw B R Fw' R' F2 B' D Uw2 B2 Rw' L' Fw R' U' Uw2 F2 B2 Rw2 D2 
5. 2:09.25 Fw' D Fw' Uw2 U' D' B Rw Fw' D2 U' F Uw2 B2 Rw D' B2 Uw2 B' R B' Fw' F' L' Fw F R' Fw2 Uw2 L2 Rw F B Fw2 D Rw' D2 Fw2 Rw L'


----------



## sigalig (Oct 1, 2018)

3BLD PB mo3 and ao5  all scrambles in the mean were 9 algs lol

avg of 5: 23.41

Time List:
1. (30.61[12'/4''']) F' D L' B' U L F' L' F' B2 R B2 L B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 L Rw' Uw' 
2. 26.22 R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 F R' B2 D R' U F L D2 U L Fw Uw 
3. 22.77[12/6] R F L2 U D2 L F2 L R2 F' B2 L2 F L2 U2 B' U2 D2 B2 D Fw' 
4. (20.98[10/8]) F' D2 U2 R2 B2 F2 L B2 L' B2 R D2 U B2 R2 F' U' B L B D' Fw 
5. 21.24[10/8] R2 L2 B R B U' F U2 R' L2 F2 U R2 D2 F2 B2 U' F2 D Rw2 Uw'


----------



## Cale S (Oct 2, 2018)

pb exec lol 

3:32.31 [1:29] 5BLD 

Aochuang GTS M is good, I think I have a decent chance at sub-4 official this sunday


----------



## Gomorrite (Oct 5, 2018)

This is a collective achievement: the infamous Haiyan Zhuang is out of the top 100 best 3BLD singles!

He is 102th in the ranking at the moment https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/persons/2008ZHUA01

Congratulations to all 101 persons solved it under 30.94 in competition!

Fábio De'Rose was probably one of the last to surpass him.


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Oct 6, 2018)

18.43 Mo3 and 19.46 Ao5 PBs!







Spoiler: Reconstructions



1. 20.91 L2 R' U2 F2 R' U2 F2 L2 R F2 U' L2 D' L' B' U2 L' F L2 U Uw2 
y2
U' R' U[R U' R, D] 13
[D2, R2 U R2 U' R2] 20
R' U' D [R D R', U2] 12
U [R D R', U2] 10

[M2, U L2 U'] 12
[R' E R, U'] 8
U' [R E' R', U'] 10
U R' U' R' U R U R U2 10
R' F' [R U R', E] 12
U r' U[M', U2] 10
107/13.3 = 8.04 TPS
2.DNF
3. 19.60 L2 D2 L B2 R U2 L' R' F2 U2 R2 D L' F U L' U' R U B' L Fw' Uw' 
x y
U' R' [U, R' D R] 12
R' D R U' R D' R' U' R D U R' D' R U 11
R [R D R', U] 10
U R U[R' D2 R, U2] 16

R U R' U'[M, U2] 12
R' U' R'[E, R2] 10
R' F [E, R2] 10
u L' [E, L2]8
[U, R' S' R] 8
U M U M' U2 M U M' U' 10
107/12 = 8.91 TPS!

4. 17.87 R2 D2 F2 U R2 F2 L2 R2 D R2 F2 R' B L F' D' U R F2 D2 F' Fw Uw'
x' y'
U R' U' [R' D R, U2] 14
R [R D R', U2] 12
U R [R D R', U2] 14

D [S', R F R'] 10
U2 [R S' R', U'] 10
[F', L' S L] 8
U' [R' E' R, U'] 10
U L' E L2 E' L' U' 8
U2 [L E L' U'] 10

96/10.5 = 9.14 TPS

5. (17.83) R2 F2 R' U2 D L F' D L B2 R' B2 D2 R' B2 R U2 B2 L' Fw Uw
x y'
D' R D [R' D' R, U] 13
U' R' [U2, R' D2 R] 16
[U', R' D R] 8

[M2, U' R' U] 10
U E L [E', L2] 8
M2 U [M, U2] 10
R' U' R [E', R2] 10
R2 F [R2, E] 12
87/10.7 = 8.13 TPS


----------



## Jacck (Oct 7, 2018)

Some unnecessary facts, but still blind accomplishments:

more than 3 consecutive 4- or 5bld-successes in one competition:

5bld:
6 in a row by
Jason White, OSU Blind Weekend 2018, 06.-07. oct 2018

4 in a row by
István Kocza, Mental Breakdown Germany 2018, 3.-4. mar 2018

4bld:
4 in a row by
Hanns Hub, Mental Breakdown Germany 2017, 11.-12. feb 2017
Arthur Garcin, Swisscubing Mental Breakdown 2018, 6.-7. jan 2018
Bence Barát, Bratislava Mental Breakdown 2018, 18.-19. aug 2018
Jason White, OSU Blind Weekend 2018, 06.-07. oct 2018


----------



## sigalig (Oct 8, 2018)

Jacck said:


> Some unnecessary facts, but still blind accomplishments:
> 
> more than 3 consecutive 4- or 5bld-successes in one competition:
> 
> ...




Jason got 6 5bld successes in a row at OSU Blind Weekend as well


----------



## Jacck (Oct 8, 2018)

sigalig said:


> Jason got 6 5bld successes in a row at OSU Blind Weekend as well


Oh thanks, maybe I posted it before the final round of 5bld was held - just edited now. And by the way: that is really great!


----------



## joshsailscga (Oct 9, 2018)

Gomorrite said:


> This is a collective achievement: the infamous Haiyan Zhuang is out of the top 100 best 3BLD singles!
> 
> He is 102th in the ranking at the moment https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/persons/2008ZHUA01
> 
> ...



Indulge my ignorance, who is this guy and what made him infamous? Sounds like an interesting story.

Edit: A quick glance at his profile makes me guess, did he only ever do BLD solves even in normal 3x3? Looks like he was pretty dominant in BLD for a while.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Oct 9, 2018)

3rd at Nats with a 38.07 Single!
Super happy to be on a podium with Tomoya and Jack 

https://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/3583/events/16/rounds/2/results


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 9, 2018)

First ever 3BLD mean! 6:15 mean. Was excited to get a mean and got a 6:57 on the last one. Lets get one at my comp now!


----------



## Jacck (Oct 9, 2018)

@oyyq99999 congrats for your Mo3 in multi to be the 6th with a Ao5 or Mo3 in all actual official events!

Now we have:
Jan Bentlage (2017-02-12)
Mark Boyanowski (2018-02-04)
Hanns Hub (2018-02-10)
Kit Clement (2018-07-15)
Sukant Koul (2018-07-27)
Yunqi Ouyang (2018-10-04)


----------



## sigalig (Oct 10, 2018)

PB 3bld ao12!



Spoiler: times, scrambles, reconstructions



avg of 12: 25.24

Time List:
1. 22.40[12/8, 7.17 stps] U' F U2 B' R2 B L2 B F' U2 L2 R' D R' D B2 D2 B D' L' Rw' 
2. 26.70 U' F2 D' U2 B2 U' F2 U' L2 B F' U L F R' D2 L F' L2 Rw Uw' 
3. 22.82 D B2 D' L2 D R2 U2 L2 D U' B' D2 L B' L2 D B2 D F' R Rw Uw' 
4. 29.05 R' F2 U' B2 D2 F2 D B2 F2 L2 D' F' U B' L B' L' D' B L2 Rw 
5. 23.88 D' R2 B2 U' R' F' L' D' L2 U2 F' D2 F B R2 U2 R2 F R2 L' Rw' Uw2 
6. (21.40) R2 U L2 B' R F L' D B R U2 D2 F2 L' U2 D2 L' D2 R' Uw 
7. 27.45 R2 D' R D2 F' L' F' B' L2 B2 L2 D F2 D' F2 D B2 U' L2 B Fw' Uw 
8. 26.05 F2 D' R2 F2 L2 R2 U R2 D' B2 D2 L' B' U' F D2 L' R U' Fw Uw 
9. (DNF(31.13)) L2 U F2 D B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B' D' L' B R' D' B2 R U' L2 B' Rw' Uw2 
10. 29.35 F D2 R L D' F' L U' F' D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D F2 U' F2 U' Rw2 Uw' 
11. 21.92 L2 U2 R2 B' F2 L2 B' D2 B' L2 F' L' U' L2 R D' R' B D U2 B Fw' Uw 
12. 22.81 L U' F2 D B2 R2 U2 R2 U B2 U F' R' U L' F L' F2 R2 Rw' Uw



fun facts

average stps: 6.92
average algs/scramble: 10.09
average memo time: 10.35 lol
average exec time: 14.54


----------



## sigalig (Oct 12, 2018)

10/10 multibld in 8:36.71
4:01 memo which is really good, but 4:35 exec is sooooooo bad, way worse exec/cube than what i normally get on big attempts 

I'll keep trying for a sub-8 attempt. I've had a handful already that were all 8/10 or 9/10 by small mistakes.


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 17, 2018)

TheGrayCuber said:


> After 4 attempts, I got a successful 11x11 Blindfolded solve!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Video



That's just amazing!

All the best for your 2-7 BLD relay attempt #39


----------



## Julio974 (Oct 17, 2018)

After ~20 attemps, I got a successful Ivy Cube Blindfolded solve! (40.77)
...
...
That was my first ever blind solve success on any puzzle...


----------



## Julio974 (Oct 17, 2018)

Julio974 said:


> After ~20 attemps, I got a successful Ivy Cube Blindfolded solve! (40.77)
> ...
> ...
> That was my first ever blind solve success on any puzzle...


The video (I don't have a blindfold):


----------



## kake123 (Oct 19, 2018)

27/27 MBLD in 58min 45.40s

Finally a mbld pb after like forever!



Spoiler: Scrambles from plusTimer



1. 0.183
19/10/2018 13:27:20
U2 B R2 B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 F' U2 R2 U' L2 R U2 F' D B L' U2 L' Fw' Uw'

2. 0.210
19/10/2018 13:27:33
U R2 B2 L2 B2 D L2 F2 U2 B' R' B U2 R' D F U' B' L' B L Uw'

3. 0.205
19/10/2018 13:27:51
U' L' F U' D2 R2 D L D L2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R B2 L B2 R'

4. 0.215
19/10/2018 13:28:05
F2 R' B2 F2 L R2 U2 L' R' B R2 U2 F' R2 F2 U' L2 D F Uw'

5. 0.205
19/10/2018 13:28:16
U2 R' D2 U2 R U2 R F2 R D L2 B2 U B' U' R D2 F2 L F' Uw2

6. 0.193
19/10/2018 13:28:29
L2 B2 D2 L' D2 R B2 R F2 R2 D' R B F D' U' R D L U2 Rw2 Uw

7. 0.212
19/10/2018 13:28:42
B2 U2 B2 F2 D' L2 R2 U' R2 F' U R2 D2 F' R B2 R2 D2 L B' Uw'

8. 0.202
19/10/2018 13:28:54
L2 B' U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F L' B2 U' L' D' U' F' L U' L2 Uw2

9. 0.207
19/10/2018 13:29:07
L2 D2 B2 U B2 L2 U L2 D L' F' D U2 L' D2 R' U' F' R B2 Uw'

10. (0.782)
19/10/2018 13:29:21
D R2 B2 L2 B2 U' L2 D L2 F D L B U L2 B2 U2 R F D' Fw Uw'

11. 0.181
19/10/2018 13:29:36
D' R2 B2 U B2 U' F2 D2 B2 F2 L' D' B2 R2 F L2 U' F' L B U Rw'

12. 0.197
19/10/2018 13:30:08
D2 B D2 B L2 R2 D2 R2 B' L F2 D' R' F2 D' R' D' R' F D' Fw' Uw'

13. 0.254
19/10/2018 13:30:21
R2 D B2 D L2 B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R F2 D2 R D B' L2 B' F2 Rw' Uw

14. 0.271
19/10/2018 13:30:33
U R2 D F2 D' F2 U2 L2 U2 B' U' R2 F2 U R' D B2 L2 D' Fw

15. 0.271
19/10/2018 13:30:47
L2 D L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 F D U L U' B2 L B2 R' U B' D2 Rw'

16. 0.208
19/10/2018 13:31:04
D2 B2 U R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D L U B' D U' L' D' R F' D2 Rw2 Uw

17. 0.220
19/10/2018 13:31:18
F2 U2 L2 R2 U2 B' R2 D2 R2 D' L D' R' B2 R2 U' F2 R' D2 U Fw' Uw

18. 0.202
19/10/2018 13:31:32
D2 R2 B R2 F R2 U2 B2 D2 B' F2 D F' U2 B U L2 R2 U' R' F' Rw

19. 0.305
19/10/2018 13:31:46
L2 D F2 U2 F2 U L2 F2 U' B2 U2 B F' U' L2 R' D2 B' R2 B U' Rw' Uw

20. 0.256
19/10/2018 13:32:16
D F2 L2 D U F2 U' R2 U2 R' B' F' D L' F' U F L' D' L' F2 Rw2 Uw

21. 0.282
19/10/2018 13:32:30
F U2 F R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 B2 R' U L D' F D B' F2 D' B2 R2 U' Rw2 Uw

22. 0.246
19/10/2018 13:32:42
R2 F2 U' R2 D U' L2 U' F L2 U R2 B2 L' B' F2 R' B' D U' Rw'

23. 0.218
19/10/2018 13:32:57
R' F2 R D2 L' F2 D2 R2 B R' U L2 F' R2 U B' F2 L2 R2 Fw' Uw2

24. (0.011)
19/10/2018 13:33:12
F D2 U2 B' F' U2 B2 D2 F D' L U R' B' F' D2 L U2 B D2 Rw Uw

25. 0.243
19/10/2018 13:33:26
L2 F2 L B2 L' D2 L2 U2 L B2 L2 F' D R F2 L R' D' U' B2 Rw Uw2

26. 0.240
19/10/2018 13:33:38
L2 F2 L' R2 F2 L D2 L' U2 F R2 F' L2 B D2 F D R' U' Rw

27. 0.237
19/10/2018 13:33:55
F2 D2 R' F2 R' B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 U L D R' U B F L R2 U' Fw Uw


----------



## oyyq99999 (Oct 22, 2018)

Jacck said:


> @oyyq99999 congrats for your Mo3 in multi to be the 6th with a Ao5 or Mo3 in all actual official events!
> 
> Now we have:
> Jan Bentlage (2017-02-12)
> ...


haha thank you for letting me know. I didn't notice that. btw it is my first chance to get the accomplishment ever...


----------



## Julio974 (Oct 22, 2018)

After some research, I found out that my Ivy Cube Bld is an UWR!
Someone please challenge that!


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Oct 22, 2018)

Julio974 said:


> After some research, I found out that my Ivy Cube Bld is an UWR!
> Someone please challenge that!


@TheGrayCuber maybe?


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Oct 23, 2018)

FastCubeMaster said:


> @TheGrayCuber maybe?



I’ve done it but it wasn’t timed. Someone world class at Pyraminx would be able to one-look it really fast


----------



## Julio974 (Oct 23, 2018)

TheGrayCuber said:


> I’ve done it but it wasn’t timed. Someone world class at Pyraminx would be able to one-look it really fast


Please time it, I want to know what a good blinder can do on Ivy Cube Bld!


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Oct 23, 2018)

Julio974 said:


> Please time it, I want to know what a good blinder can do on Ivy Cube Bld!



It was at a competition since I don’t have an ivy cube of my own, I’ll have to try again next time I can.


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Oct 25, 2018)

4BLD 1:27.45


----------



## Keroma12 (Oct 26, 2018)

First sub-1 3BLD. About time considering I can do 21 cubes in multi lol.




Reconstruction: https://goo.gl/H2fEvs
Hopefully I will return to posting here more regularly


----------



## willtri4 (Oct 26, 2018)

1:28 single, 1:43 mo3, and 1:57 ao5 in 3bld. Not quite up to my old PBs, but I'm getting there.


----------



## sigalig (Oct 27, 2018)

Finally sup-41/41 and finally beat 40 points after getting 41/42 ~10 months ago


----------



## Gomorrite (Oct 27, 2018)

sigalig said:


> Finally sup-41/41 and finally beat 40 points after getting 41/42 ~10 months ago


How come in your PB spreadsheet you wrote 43/46?


----------



## sigalig (Oct 30, 2018)

Gomorrite said:


> How come in your PB spreadsheet you wrote 43/46?



I don't update that very often out of laziness lol, updated it now though


----------



## sigalig (Nov 1, 2018)

14.73 3bld edges only ao50  contains a 13.99 ao12 too
5.62/9.03 memo/exec splits



Spoiler: times and scrambles



avg of 50: 14.73

Time List:
1. 15.40 R' L2 U' L2 F2 L2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 L' F R F2 D B U' F D2 
2. 14.06 B2 R2 B R2 D2 R2 B R2 U2 B U2 D' F U2 L2 R2 U2 B' R' B 
3. 13.08 U2 F2 R F2 D2 R D2 U2 L' B2 R2 B D B' F R' D' R' B2 
4. 14.70 U' R U2 B2 D2 R' U2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U R B F' D2 U L D 
5. 12.83 R' U2 R2 U2 L2 U2 L' F2 L' U2 D' B L2 R2 B' R' D B F 
6. 14.75 F B2 D2 R F2 U2 B2 R B2 L2 R2 D' B D' B F' L D' 
7. 11.81 F' R2 L2 F D' L F' B D' R F2 U2 L' F2 U2 B2 U2 D2 L' D2 
8. (DNF(14.09)) B' U' F2 D2 B2 F2 D' F2 D' B2 R' B2 R B' F2 L R2 B R 
9. 17.41 F2 U' D L U2 F' U' D R' B' U2 R2 U2 B' L2 B 
10. 14.35 R L' B L F B' U D2 B' R2 L U2 R' F2 U2 D2 F2 L F2 R 
11. 12.90 R U2 L2 F U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 B' R D' U2 F L2 B' U' L' R 
12. 12.37 L F D2 B' L' U' L2 D2 B2 U2 R' D2 R' U2 B2 R L' B' 
13. 16.12 R' B2 L U B L U2 R' U2 F U2 D2 R2 L2 B' R2 F' D' 
14. (10.77[5 algs, 7.12 stps ]) R2 B2 D L2 R2 D R2 B2 U R2 F' L2 D' R B' L' B' D' R' D 
15. 14.68 U2 L2 U2 B U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F' D' U' F' D2 U' L R' F' D L2 
16. 12.69 U' D B' D R U D' F R2 U D L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D' L2 R' 
17. 14.47 R' B2 U2 F2 L' F' U' D R F2 R2 U' F2 R2 B2 U R2 L2 B2 
18. 14.06 R2 F R' L F' U' D L F' R2 F2 L U2 D2 L' U2 L' F2 B2 L 
19. 14.97 R' F2 U R2 B2 L2 B2 U' L2 U' F2 D2 L' B' L' D L' B2 F L F 
20. 25.26 L2 R2 U' R2 F2 U F2 D' F2 R2 B2 F D' U2 B D' U' L' U' F D 
21. 18.18 L' R2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 U' B2 D2 U2 B D' R' B' U' R D' B2 R2 
22. 14.44 L2 F2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 D' F2 L F2 D' U' R2 B L R' B F 
23. 13.66 L U' L2 U' R2 U' B2 D' R2 D' L2 B' F R' F U L R' B' 
24. 18.42 R' B F2 D2 B2 F' L2 R2 F' L2 U2 R' B' D B' F2 D2 R F 
25. 13.01 D' B2 U R2 B2 R2 D L2 B2 U B D2 U2 L D2 U2 R' B' 
26. 16.14 L2 D2 L2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D F2 L2 F' D2 L B U' R' B2 U' F 
27. 13.60 D' R U2 D2 R' B U F B' L' U D' L2 D' R2 L2 U R2 
28. 17.65 R' F2 L2 B2 D' R2 B2 R2 U' R2 U F' D U' R U' F2 R 
29. 15.07 B' D' F U D' L' U D2 F2 R' U2 D2 R L' U2 B2 U2 R' B' 
30. 15.30 D' B2 L2 R' D2 U2 B2 D2 L B2 F' D B U2 B2 F D' R U' 
31. (9.67[5 algs! 7.27 stps]) R F' U2 D F2 L' D' L U' L2 F2 U2 R2 U F2 B2 D F' 
32. 14.66 D' U' F2 U' L2 R2 D' F2 L2 R2 U' B D U F R D' B' R2 D' L 
33. 11.18 L2 U' B2 U' D R2 U R D2 F' B U2 B R2 D2 R2 F L' 
34. 16.63 R' D2 L B U D2 F D B' D R2 L2 U2 R2 U F2 U D2 B2 
35. 17.47 D2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B2 F2 L' B2 D F U' B' D2 R' U' B L2 R2 
36. 13.75 U B2 F2 U R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 L D U' B U L' R D U' R 
37. 15.22 B' F U2 B D2 L2 U2 R2 D' B2 L R' D2 F' L2 U' L' R' 
38. 12.98 F U R L F' R' D' F2 R' F2 B2 L B2 R' B2 U2 D2 L U 
39. 15.24 L' B2 D2 B2 R' B2 D2 R' B2 L2 U2 B' U2 L' R' B2 D L' D2 B2 
40. 13.81 R2 B U2 B' F' U2 L2 D2 U2 F2 R F2 U' L' F U L D L B 
41. 13.69 B L2 U F' U B R F R L2 B2 L2 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 
42. (DNF(13.26)) L' D2 F2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R F2 U' L2 R2 D F' D2 U2 L R' U' 
43. 13.36 D2 R2 B F2 L2 D2 L2 F' D2 F2 R' B' R' B' F U R U F2 
44. (DNF(32.90)) L2 B2 L2 B2 R2 F' L2 R2 U2 L' R B D B2 F2 D' L' R2 F' 
45. 13.22 R L2 D B2 F2 D U2 F2 D U' F2 U' L' B R U2 F L D' R2 
46. 13.55 D B2 L D2 L U2 F2 D2 L2 R' F2 R U' B' F2 L' R U' R' U 
47. 13.98 L2 R2 B D2 B U2 L2 D2 F' U2 L2 D' U' L R B D U' L B' 
48. (10.78[7.18 stps, fully regripless ]) F2 R' D' F' R' F' B D L D L B2 D2 L D2 B2 U2 L 
49. 13.89 F' B2 R' D' F' B R' L2 D F' U2 F2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U F2 B2 D L2 
50. 13.94 D B2 U R2 F2 L2 U' R2 U2 L2 D2 F L' R2 D B' F R' B' R D'


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 3, 2018)

Yay,


----------



## kake123 (Nov 6, 2018)

3bld pb avg12


Spoiler: 54.062 avg12



3x3-BLD

Number of Solves: 12
Mean: DNF
Best: 45.557
Worst: DNF
Average: 54.062
Current Ao12: 54.062
Best Ao12: 54.062
Current Ao5: 51.241
Best Ao5: 51.241

1. 51.384
06/11/2018 12:03:03
B R2 B2 U2 L2 F D2 L2 U2 R D U2 L' U R' F' R' F L' R' Fw Uw

2. 49.677
06/11/2018 12:04:39
F R2 F' D2 F D2 R2 B' R2 U2 F R' F2 U F2 R' D B' U' L' R Fw Uw

3. 59.502
06/11/2018 12:06:55
L2 F2 L2 B' R2 D2 U2 F' D2 B' L B' R' D2 F R' B' D L' U' Rw Uw2

4. 48.682
06/11/2018 12:09:36
U2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 U F2 R2 D F U2 L' D' U2 F2 L B L' D' R Uw2

5. 1:00.306
06/11/2018 12:12:31
R2 U F2 U2 R2 U' F2 D' B' L' U R2 F R' F2 L F' L D U2 Fw

6. (DNF (0.194))
06/11/2018 12:14:44
U' B2 F2 D2 B2 U' B2 U2 L2 F2 L' F L2 D' B' R' U L' D2 L' Fw' Uw

7. 49.562+
06/11/2018 12:17:13
L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 L' B2 F2 R F' R' F D B2 U' R B' L' D' U Rw Uw'

8. 59.365
06/11/2018 12:19:12
D2 L2 U' B2 D B2 U2 F2 D U F' R' D' R B D2 R' F D L R' Fw

9. 48.785
06/11/2018 12:21:18
F' R2 B' D2 B' U2 F L2 U2 L2 U2 R' F2 U' R B' F U2 R2 F' R Fw'

10. (45.557)
06/11/2018 12:24:07
D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 F U2 L F D2 R F2 D2 R U' B2 U F Rw2 Uw'

11. 1:07.786
06/11/2018 12:26:40
B2 U L2 D' R2 F2 R2 B' U2 B U2 L' F L2 F U R2 D2 Rw Uw'

12. 45.575
06/11/2018 12:29:33
B2 L2 D2 L2 B R2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L U L2 D B' U' B' D2 F U Fw' Uw


----------



## Metallic Silver (Nov 6, 2018)

i solved a 2x2 blindfolded less than 2 minutes ._.


----------



## willtri4 (Nov 8, 2018)

Generated By csTimer on 2018-11-7
avg of 5: 1:26.41

Time List:
1. 1:42.14 R F' L B2 L2 B U L' F L2 U B2 U D B2 D' L2 U' L2 B' Fw' Uw' 
2. (1:11.15) R L2 D2 F D2 F' D2 L2 R2 B2 D R' D2 B' R B' R2 B' R Fw' Uw 
3. 1:21.78 R2 B2 D L2 D2 B2 D' F2 U R2 F2 R' D2 F' L' R2 B' D' R' B2 F2 Uw 
4. (DNF(1:27.42)) B2 F2 D' R2 B2 D' L2 D' B2 D' U2 L D2 L' F L' R' D' F2 Fw Uw' 
5. 1:15.30 D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F R' F2 D R' U' B2 L F' D2 Rw'

Just set my first 3bld PBs in 2.5 years with this ao5 and the 1:25.02 mo3! My goal is to have a sub-1 single by the end of the year.


----------



## sigalig (Nov 8, 2018)

PB ao12 by a little, missed sub-25 by DNFing 2 solves after this, rip counting 32

avg of 12: 25.11

Time List:
1. (21.30[12/6]) L' F2 U' R2 U2 F2 U B2 U2 F2 L2 U B U' B' F U R' B2 F' Fw' 
2. (DNF(25.09)) R' D R2 D2 R2 U R2 F2 L2 R2 U' F R U L F2 D' B L2 B Rw' Uw2 
3. 22.46 D2 U2 F2 L' F2 R2 B2 L' U2 R2 B L2 F D U' L F' D' R' D Rw2 Uw 
4. 22.54 U B2 L' F D2 L' B' R B2 L2 U B2 U F2 D2 L2 U' R2 D R' Uw 
5. 26.33 B2 U' B2 U' F2 U2 F2 U L2 B2 F2 L' U' R B D2 L' R' F' R2 U' Fw Uw' 
6. 26.78 L' F R2 L2 U' F' D2 R' B R2 L2 B' L2 B2 U2 F R2 L2 U2 R' Fw Uw 
7. 25.62[14/7] D2 B2 L2 F2 U R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 U2 R' B U' B2 R U2 F D L' U Fw' Uw 
8. 32.44 R F2 U2 L U2 L2 B2 U2 F2 L B' U2 L' F U B D R U2 R2 Rw' Uw' 
9. 23.77 R' D2 U2 L2 B L2 F' L2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D' L F2 D2 F2 R2 U' R2 D' Rw' 
10. 24.38 F2 L2 D' R2 D2 L2 B2 U' R2 U B2 R F L U' B' L F' L B L' Rw2 Uw' 
11. 24.76 F D' R F2 U L2 D' R' B D2 F2 U B2 R2 U' D' F2 L2 U R2 F' Fw' Uw 
12. 21.98[12/8, 7.69 stps] R' U2 L F' L2 F2 U' B' D R2 F' L2 B' R2 B L2 F2 L2 D2 B2 R Fw Uw'


----------



## sigalig (Nov 9, 2018)

45/46 multiBLD PB! DNF was an inverse comm

I tried doing that extra review that seemed to work so well with that official 42/42, and I was a little worried that I might not get sub-hour while doing that with 46 cubes, but I guess I shouldn't have been worried lol

57:27 total, 16:21 exec (21.33 exec/cube), 41:05 memo (53.61 memo/cube)

I've now had 4 40+ point results out of my last 7 mbld attempts  also tied PB mo3, 38.67 points (42/42, 38/46, 45/46)


----------



## Keroma12 (Nov 9, 2018)

PB avg of 5: 58.25

1. 55.17 D' L2 D B2 D' R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 B' D' L' F D U2 L' R D' R2 Rw2 Uw 
2. 1:01.99 L B2 L' D2 L' B' R2 F D' F D2 F2 D2 B' L2 F' U2 B R2 L2 Fw Uw' 
3. (1:13.22) U2 R2 F2 D' B2 R2 D' U' F2 U' L R' U' B' R' U2 F' L R D2 U' Rw Uw 
4. (54.98) D' R2 D' R2 U' B2 L2 D' B2 R' F' L2 U B' D' U' R B' L' Fw' Uw2 
5. 57.59 U F2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D B2 U' R D' R F2 R' F' L B2 D U' Rw2 Uw2

Followed by DNF, 56, 1:21. Part of a PB 1:13.23 avg of 12 (first time in over 2 years!).
Still no sub-1 mean of 3, nor have I beaten my first sub-1 single.


----------



## sigalig (Nov 11, 2018)

I'm really, really curious as to why this is happening, but I've beaten my multiBLD PB for the 4th time within the last two weeks.

48/50 in 57:43[37:26]
DNF were from forgetting an edge image, and from forgetting a corner image.

I think I've got some ideal combination of healthy sleep/stress levels lately, or something like that, because my diet/exercise is all roughly the same as it has been for the last several months. I need to pinpoint this, and repeat 

Really proud of these memo splits as well:

memo+review 1-8: 3:24 
memo+review 9-16: 3:49 
review 1-16: 2:31 
memo+review 17-24: 3:48 
memo+review 25-32: 3:46 
review 17-32: 2:47 
review 1-32: 5:18 
memo+review 33-40: 4:06 
memo+review 41-48: 3:59 
review 33-48: 2:49 
memo 49+50: 1:00 (this is the only part that I would consider bad lol)


----------



## sigalig (Nov 13, 2018)

today's mbld attempt ended up being 46/50 in 58:11+, my second best attempt at 50 cubes, and this gave me:

44.00 points mo3 (45/46 in 57:27, 48/50 in 57:43, 46/50 in 58:11+)

42.67 points ao5 (42/42 54:52 (NAR), 38/46 in 59:13, then those three^^^)

36.60 points ao12, where the next three attempts that I can roll are 38, 22, and 30 points respectively, meaning that if my next three attempts are all 42 points, I can get a 40.00 points ao12


----------



## sigalig (Nov 16, 2018)

Lol it looks like I'm flooding this thread lately but nobody else is posting!! 

First attempt since the 46/50 in my last post: 48/50 in 1:00:00 (done for weekly comp!)

Funny/sad thing about this attempt: I finished solving the last cube at 57:27, but I had one cube I had set aside and I sat with it and tried to remember it until 1:01:25, and failed to remember it.
If I had just not tried to remember that cube this would have been PB 

Also I've gotten all new PB averages!

44.67 mo3 (48/50, 46/50, 48/50)
44.00 WB ao5  (38/46, 45/46, 48/50, 46/50, 48/50)
37.40 ao12 (36/50, 38/46, 44/46, 40/46, 43/46, 37/50, 42/42, 38/46, 45/46, 48/50, 46/50, 48/50)


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 16, 2018)

Yo!


----------



## sigalig (Nov 19, 2018)

PB ao50 by over 4 seconds, been quite a while since I got one of these. Had to go ridiculously safe near the end because I already had 3 DNFs :/



Spoiler: times and scrambles



Generated By csTimer on 2018-11-18
avg of 50: 29.11

Time List:
1. 24.87 U R2 B2 U' B2 L2 F2 U' R' B2 U' B' F D' F2 R B2 U2 
2. 29.00 U' R D R' F U F2 L' B U R2 F2 L2 B2 D' L2 U' D2 F2 D2 Fw' Uw' 
3. 25.30 D2 B2 F2 R' U2 R F2 L' R2 F2 R B2 F U B' R2 D F D' U B2 Rw2 
4. 29.05 L2 F D2 R2 B D2 U2 F' R2 B2 U' B' D L B' U' R' B L2 U2 Fw Uw' 
5. 26.94 R F' U2 L2 R2 F2 D2 U2 L2 F D2 F R2 L' D2 R U R D' B D2 Rw' Uw 
6. 29.33 R' L2 B' L' F2 U2 L' F U2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U' D2 F' Rw Uw' 
7. 27.15 L' F R2 D2 R' B2 R' B2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L D' L' D2 F2 L' D F Fw' 
8. (23.03) D L U D R' B2 L' U' F2 U2 B' L2 U2 B D2 F2 R2 F' R2 D2 U' Fw Uw 
9. 29.67[2 extra corner comms] B' L2 D2 B' D2 B F2 L2 U2 L2 R2 F' R D U L B D2 L B2 F' Fw 
10. 25.32 F' R2 F2 U F R D' F D2 F R2 U2 F' L2 D2 B2 U2 B2 R B' Fw Uw2 
11. 26.06 U' L2 F2 D' R2 D2 R2 U' F2 D' F2 U' L B F U2 L F R' B U2 Rw Uw' 
12. 28.81 U' L B U' R2 B2 L2 U R2 U' L2 D2 F2 R2 F R2 D B2 F L' B Fw' Uw2 
13. 24.44[10/8 lol, 7.63 stps] U2 L2 U L2 U' F2 D' U' B2 R2 D2 F D L R' F D' L D2 B Fw' Uw 
14. 30.13 U' L2 U2 R F2 L B2 D2 U2 R D2 U2 B D2 U2 B' U2 L' D Rw' 
15. 27.62 U' F2 U' L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U L2 B2 F L R' U B' L R' D' B Fw' Uw' 
16. (DNF(36.35)[slipped and did an S']) R2 D F' B2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 F2 R' F' L' B' D2 U Rw' Uw 
17. 32.07+ R B U' B2 D2 B2 L2 U F2 R2 D B2 U B2 R' D L' D' F L' U' Uw' 
18. 37.26 R B2 D2 U' B2 R2 D2 R2 D R2 U2 F2 L2 R' B' R' B' D2 B L F Rw Uw2 
19. 25.89 B D L' B R2 B U B U2 B D2 B' R2 F U2 B U2 B2 R2 D L Fw' Uw2 
20. (DNF(40.30)) R F2 L2 U2 R2 U B2 U' R2 U' F2 B U' L' F' D U' F' L U2 Fw' Uw2 
21. 26.49 F2 R' B2 U R2 U R2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 L2 U2 F' L' D' B D2 R D Fw' 
22. 26.12 U2 B R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D' B2 U' B2 D2 R2 B R' U R2 F' L2 U2 Fw' Uw 
23. 24.99 U F' U F2 R' F' D2 L D2 B' D2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U2 F' R2 F Uw' 
24. 24.22 F2 U L2 U B2 D U F2 L2 D' B2 R2 B D2 R F' L F D2 R2 U' Rw2 Uw' 
25. (20.87[12/6]) D2 F L' U' L F' R' D2 B' F2 R' U2 F2 D2 F2 R' F2 L F2 R' Rw' Uw 
26. (24.11) L2 U R2 U L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D' B2 R' U2 F U L2 D2 B D' B L Fw Uw2 
27. 28.68 B D' B2 F2 L2 U F2 U B2 F2 U R2 F R F' L' D' L2 R B Fw' Uw 
28. 24.68 U2 F U R D' F2 R F D F B D2 F2 L2 B R2 B U2 F' Rw Uw' 
29. 30.16 F D' R U' F' D R B' D R2 B' R2 B L2 F' R2 U2 L2 F' U2 Rw' Uw2 
30. 24.98 L2 F R2 B' U2 B L2 B' L2 D2 B' L B2 R' D' B' R D' B L U Fw Uw 
31. 38.63 L' F' R' D' F' U' R' B' L' F2 R2 L2 B2 D L2 F2 U2 D' B2 R2 Fw Uw' 
32. 34.71 L2 D F' R U F L' B R2 L2 U' R2 U2 R2 L2 F2 U R2 U R' Fw' Uw' 
33. 47.05 U B2 F2 U2 R D2 R' D2 L' B2 R2 U2 F L' R2 B' D L D B2 Rw 
34. 26.07 B2 D2 B2 D' R2 U2 B2 U' L2 F2 D B' D2 F' L D' L D2 B2 D' Rw Uw2 
35. 27.60 B U L2 B D2 F2 R B U R2 U' L2 D R2 U' F2 R2 F2 D' F2 B Rw 
36. 28.12 U F' R L2 B2 R2 U' R F L2 F2 L2 B2 D B2 R2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 Rw' Uw' 
37. 27.85 R U R2 D' B2 D' R2 D' R2 F2 B D' F R U' B R D' U' Rw2 Uw' 
38. (DNF(28.71)) B' D F D2 B' R2 B' U F2 R2 U2 R' B2 L2 U2 L U2 F2 R2 Rw2 Uw 
39. 30.84 U' L2 B2 D2 L2 F R2 U2 R2 B D2 R2 U' F R' U B U L Rw2 Uw 
40. 30.68 L2 D2 B L2 F L2 R2 U2 L2 B2 F' L D' B' R B' R2 F2 R' 
41. 29.88 R B2 L2 R2 U' R2 U L2 D2 B2 U B2 D R' D L2 U2 B' D' L2 D' Fw' 
42. 32.59 F L' F2 R2 D2 U2 F2 D2 L2 R' D2 U2 F' R' D2 U F' U' L U' Rw2 Uw 
43. 34.13 U L' F' L2 B2 D' R2 D' U2 F2 R2 U' B2 R2 L' F' L U' B' L R 
44. 27.57 B L2 F U2 F2 L2 B' U2 F' D2 F U' L U L' D' F' R2 U2 F2 Fw Uw' 
45. 28.65 D B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' F2 D2 U' L2 U B' D' R U F' L' D' F Rw2 Uw 
46. 30.99 U' B2 R2 U2 F2 L B2 L D2 U2 R' B2 U' F' L' D R U F2 U Fw' Uw2 
47. 29.09 U' B2 D' R2 B2 L2 D' L2 D' U2 F L D F' L2 B' D' F U Rw2 Uw2 
48. 28.05 B' U2 B' L2 U R F L B' R2 U2 L2 U F2 U2 D R2 L2 F2 R Uw' 
49. 29.95 R D L F' B2 L F L2 F' R2 F2 B U2 R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 L D2 Rw Uw 
50. 29.34 F L2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 F2 D' B2 R2 U' L F D B' F R' B F' D2 Uw


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Nov 20, 2018)

First 4bld success on third attempt in 14:18.67[9:35.46]!
Slowest attempt so far but oh well, hopefully I'll be sub 10 by my next comp in January


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Nov 22, 2018)

All new 5BLD PBs in the last 6 solves!!! 

5:26.68, 6:16.89, DNF, 5:01.03, 5:02.68, 5:41.86

5:01.03 single, 5:15.19 mo3, 5:35.42 ao5


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 23, 2018)

wanted to be as cool as Gianfranco and did a small MBLD. Ridicilous scrambles, easy sub1:45 for the good one's out there

Time List:
1. 0.58 U2 L F D B' R U2 F2 R2 D L2 U2 B2 R2 D B2 U' B D 
2. 0.52 B2 L' B L2 D B R U F R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U L2 U' F2 B2 U' B2 
3. 3:08.02  F' D2 F' L2 U2 F D2 R2 D2 L2 B2 L' D B U' R' D B' L F2 D'

1:41 memo

also, my official 30.41 bld PB from last weekend had 14 memo, first time my time wasn't carried by mz memo lol. was a 10/8 iirc


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Nov 25, 2018)

At MPEI Open 2018 I won 4BLD, 5BLD, MBLD and got 2nd place in 3BLD!

5BLD ER and WR2 3:42.25! Sub-Kaijun, I'm happy to finally get ER!!


Spoiler: 5BLD video










Won 4BLD with 2:08.09 single. That's a really bad time for me, it was a very bad scramble and a very safe attempt, but I'm happy that I got 1st place 


Spoiler: 4BLD video










MBLD solve was 30/42 1:00:02+, honestly I'm satisfied with it considering the MBLD organisation and conditions at this comp - they were the worst I've experienced so far.
In 3BLD I got 23.90, 33.23, 23.47: 26.87 mean - 2nd solve was pretty sad, could be NR mean, and I didn't win, but I'm not complaining because I haven't been practicing 3BLD lately.


----------



## sigalig (Nov 26, 2018)

Got a 24.48 PB ao12 and 22.92 PB ao5 yesterday, was kind of iffy about it because it was on chaotimer and it seemed like there was a lot of easy scrambles, but now after checking all of them I'm feeling better about it  definitely gonna count these 

The ao5 alg count was 9, 10, 9, 10, 10, so really relatively not lucky for a PB ao5 actually
Ao12 alg count was 10, 9, 10, 9, 10, 10, 11, 9, 9, 10, 11, so 2 algs less than average. Fairly lucky for an ao12 but definitely not crazy lucky



Spoiler: 24.48 ao12 (solves 2-6 are 22.92 ao5)



(not reconstructing because i didnt record thus can't remember how i cycle broke in a lot of cases, just counting number of targets/algs)
1. 23.99 U B2 U' F2 D' L2 D B2 D2 R' F' L' D2 B' R U2 R' B U (10'/8, 10 algs)
2. 22.03 U2 F2 U' L' U' L' F U2 B D2 L2 F2 B2 D2 R2 D L2 F2 D (12/6, 9 algs)
3. 22.55 F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 D' L2 D' R2 F' D' U' L F2 L U R U' R2 (12/8, 10 algs)
4. 24.43 B2 D' B2 R2 D B2 U2 L2 U' R2 U L' R' D R2 F D2 R' U' L D (12/6, 9 algs)
5. 22.99 R2 F2 U R2 U' L2 B2 D2 R2 B' L' F2 U F2 L' B2 F2 R' B' (8'/8', 10 algs)
6. 23.23 D' R L2 U2 D R2 U2 B2 L' D2 R2 U2 B' D2 F L2 B2 R2 D2 (10'/8, 10 algs)
7. 27.99 B' U2 B2 D2 F' L2 U2 R2 U2 B' L2 D L' R U2 L2 U R2 F' L' R2 (10''/7', 11 algs)
8. (21.31) R' D2 R2 B2 D2 B2 L' U2 L2 R F2 D L2 R' B R2 D' F2 R U2 B' (8''/7, 9 algs)
9. 24.78 B2 R2 U2 L' R' B2 D2 R' D2 B2 D2 F' U' F' U' B F2 D U' R' (10/7, 9 algs)
10. 25.03 U R' L2 U2 L U' D L' F B D L2 U R2 U' R2 U B2 D2 F2 (10'/8, 10 algs)
11. (24.49(DNF)) (1 move off)
12. 27.81 U2 R2 F' R2 F U2 R2 F' D2 F D' R' D B' D' L2 R' D U' R' (10'/9, 11 algs)


----------



## SpartanSailor (Nov 26, 2018)

Gregory Alekseev said:


> At MPEI Open 2018 I won 4BLD, 5BLD, MBLD and got 2nd place in 3BLD!
> 
> 5BLD ER and WR2 3:42.25! Sub-Kaijun, I'm happy to finally get ER!!
> 
> ...


That’s impressive. You do a “safe” 4BLD solve considerable faster than I do 3BLD when I am going for broke!


----------



## porkynator (Nov 26, 2018)

A nice solve:
16.36 R2 B' D R2 F' U L' D' B R2 D2 B2 L' B2 R B2 U2 B2 L D2 L2

y [U: [D, R U' R']] //stupid me, [D, R' U' R] does the same
R U R' U R U2 R' L' U' L U' L' U2 L y'

[E', L' U2 L]
[L E L', U2]
[S', R' F R]
[L U: [M, U2]]
[U2 Rw' U': [M', U2]]

alg.cubing.net


----------



## Cale S (Dec 3, 2018)

1:59.80 4BLD avg5, first sub-2

2:19.74 avg12 which is first ever after having 3 in 5BLD lol


----------



## willtri4 (Dec 3, 2018)

First ever sub-1!

55.50 B' F2 L2 B2 L2 U B2 D' R2 D B2 D R' F U2 L2 D' R' U Fw Uw'

x y'
[y: [M D M', U]] // MQ
[U: [L' U' L U, M2]] // CD
[x' U L U': M2] // G
[U R U': M2] // J
[x' U' R' U: M2] // O
[U R' U': M2] // T

[L: [U', R' D' R]] // PR
[x: [D2, L' U2 L]] // QS
[U', R' D R] // GD
[y: [R U' R', D]] // OK


----------



## Caleb/spooderskewb (Dec 3, 2018)

3 bld in 3:36


----------



## sigalig (Dec 7, 2018)

3:37.50 5bld mo3 and 3:40.69 ao5 wooooo

leaving reconstructions here linked onto each time, really proud of these times considering all of the scrambles were 41 algs (average) or worse 

1. 3:32.43 L2 Fw2 F Uw R2 D B Lw D2 B2 Dw F B D2 Rw' U' D2 B2 Dw2 Uw2 U2 B' Rw2 Fw2 Bw Rw2 F B Dw2 L' R' Dw2 Bw Lw2 Uw2 B Lw' L2 B2 Uw' U Bw Lw' Bw Lw L Rw2 U' B Lw' Uw2 B2 Uw2 D2 L B F' U2 L U 
2. 3:58.10 Bw' U2 Fw Dw Fw F' D B R' F2 D' Uw2 F' Rw2 D' L Fw2 Rw2 F' Rw2 D U2 Uw2 R' Fw' U Uw R U Uw2 D2 Bw' D2 Rw L2 F Bw' Dw' U Rw2 B2 Dw D' Rw Bw Dw D' Fw Rw' Bw' Lw R Bw Dw' Uw2 U2 Fw2 L F Lw 
3. 3:31.54 Uw2 Bw' Rw2 U2 Uw' Bw' L2 B' Lw' L2 U F' Fw D Lw' R' B Rw2 Fw2 L F2 Dw' Uw' Rw Uw L Bw U R' L' F2 Fw' R2 B2 R' Rw Lw' F2 Bw2 B' Rw' Uw' R L Bw' U Lw' B2 Lw' Uw Bw' B2 Dw' R2 D' F' D' Dw U' Fw 
4. (3:22.85) Bw F2 Rw' Lw2 F2 Rw B' Dw Uw D' Fw2 D2 Dw U2 Rw B R' L' Rw' D' F' Lw D' Rw Uw Bw' B' Dw R D2 Rw' Lw2 Bw' Rw2 Fw2 D' Bw' Lw2 Rw2 Bw' Rw' B2 Rw Dw' U' L2 U D2 F' Bw2 Dw2 R2 B Dw U' R2 U' Lw Uw2 D'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 7, 2018)

6x6x6 BLD ao12!!
Done in the Weekly Competition over a period of 12 consecutive weeks.
(22:06.27), (DNF), 22:59.76, 31:25.08, 27:41.85, 32:49.79, 23:56.70, 24:38.58, 26:38.21, 35:01.76, 28:48.98, 30:06.25
Average: 28:24.70

Now I can stop being so careful and try to go fast again.


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Dec 7, 2018)

Mike Hughey said:


> 6x6x6 BLD ao12!!
> Done in the Weekly Competition over a period of 12 consecutive weeks.
> (22:06.27), (DNF), 22:59.76, 31:25.08, 27:41.85, 32:49.79, 23:56.70, 24:38.58, 26:38.21, 35:01.76, 28:48.98, 30:06.25
> Average: 28:24.70
> ...



Whoa, that’s a great success rate!
Is this your first ao12 on 6BLD?
How many solves did you ‘accidentally’ get success before you started going slow?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 8, 2018)

TheGrayCuber said:


> Whoa, that’s a great success rate!
> Is this your first ao12 on 6BLD?
> How many solves did you ‘accidentally’ get success before you started going slow?


Thank you! Absolutely this is my first ao12, by a long shot! My previous best streak was 5 in a row. Now I have 10.
I tried for a while to just "not care". I would say that 35:01.76 was the first one where I really started playing it safe. The 28:48.98 was actually a really easy scramble - I was being ultra-careful and took over 17 minutes to memorize, but executed in just 11 minutes. That one might have had a chance at being a PB if I hadn't been being careful.


----------



## Julio974 (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## TheGrayCuber (Dec 9, 2018)

Just got a success on the Time Machine Blindfolded (with the numbers in order and everything). It was my second attempt. During the first attempt I quit like 5% into execution because it was too hard. But after magnetizing the puzzle it was a breeze!


----------



## willtri4 (Dec 11, 2018)

I was trying to get a sub-1 3bld on camera, and this happened: 




Generated By csTimer on 2018-12-11
mean of 3: 1:01.29

Time List:
1:00.38, 1:00.90, 1:02.58

Still a really good mo3 though, and I did end up getting a 58 on cam a few minutes later.


----------



## sigalig (Dec 12, 2018)

27.27 PB ao50 by almost 2 seconds  blew it on the ao100 as per usual though lol
Oh and this contains a 26.31 PB ao25 also, but thats a PB by a pretty small margin



Spoiler: times and scrambles



avg of 50: 27.27

Time List:
1. 26.52=11.46+15.06[12//7'] F R' U2 L2 D2 U' F2 D B2 R2 D F2 U2 F' L R2 U' L2 B F' D' Rw Uw' 
2. 24.86=9.53+15.32 B U L2 U2 B2 D' B2 F2 L2 F2 U F2 U2 B F2 R F D B U' L2 Uw 
3. (23.43=9.31+14.11[had to fix a corner alg]) U2 B2 U2 L' U B U2 L' B2 R2 D F2 U2 F2 L2 D' R2 D2 F2 D' Rw2 Uw 
4. 26.79=10.50+16.28 L' U R' B R2 D' F R B' R2 B D2 F2 D2 F' D2 L2 F2 R2 U' Rw Uw 
5. 28.23=11.15+17.07 U2 B L2 D L2 U F B2 U B2 R2 L2 U2 R2 U L D Fw Uw 
6. 25.98=9.19+16.79 B' D2 L2 B R2 B F2 R2 F L2 R2 U2 D F' L2 U' R' U' B' U2 Rw2 
7. 30.93=11.23+19.70 L' U2 L' F' B2 L' D F2 U2 L2 U2 F L2 D2 B R2 B' U2 B D' Rw2 Uw 
8. (DNF(22.31)=10.61+11.69) L2 D2 F2 D2 R U2 L' B2 R' U2 L' U2 F D L2 U2 B' F' R' F D2 Rw Uw' 
9. 27.02=9.98+17.04 U2 B' D2 L2 F L2 F R2 D2 R2 U2 D F U B R2 U R D' B Rw' Uw' 
10. 23.62=9.39+14.23 D' L' D2 R' U2 F2 R B2 R' B2 R2 D' L2 F' L' B' L' F2 D U2 Fw' Uw 
11. 25.86=9.91+15.95 B2 D2 L2 B2 R U2 L2 R F2 U2 F2 B L2 D' F2 R B' F' U' Rw2 Uw 
12. 26.79=11.39+15.39 D2 F2 R2 L U2 F2 D' B U F2 L2 U2 F2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 U' Fw' Uw 
13. 23.70=10.87+12.83 R' F' B2 R' U2 L U2 R2 D2 R F2 L F2 U' B2 F2 R' U2 R' F' Uw2 
14. 25.33=10.25+15.08 L2 F' R F2 L2 U B2 R2 D' F2 U F2 B L' D L' F D' F' Fw' Uw 
15. (DNF(20.23)=19.92+0.31) R' D' F2 B2 R' F' R F U2 R2 F2 R2 F L2 F' R2 U2 F U2 D' Rw2 Uw2 
16. 26.67=9.99+16.68 U B' U' D L F D R U' B2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 U B2 U F2 D2 R Fw' Uw 
17. 24.96=10.09+14.86 D2 F' B2 R' D2 B2 R' U2 L F2 U2 L2 R' F2 U F2 L R F' L2 D' Rw Uw2 
18. 26.68=10.20+16.47 U' F2 L' F R D R2 U R F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 F' D2 B Fw' 
19. 25.71=9.78+15.93 F2 D2 B2 L B2 L' B2 F2 L R' B' L' F U' R2 D R' D' L' Fw Uw' 
20. 25.09=10.53+14.55 R F D L' R' U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 L F2 B' D U' R' D F' L Fw Uw2 
21. 26.19=9.32+16.87 F2 R' B' R2 D2 U2 R U2 F2 U2 B2 U2 R F D2 U F2 R D B Fw' Uw' 
22. 24.81=10.04+14.77 L' D' L R2 U2 B2 F2 R' F2 D2 R' B2 U2 B' F' L' U2 F' D R Fw' Uw2 
23. 24.58=9.67+14.91 D B R2 F2 L2 B' R2 D2 F D2 F L2 F R' B2 D' F2 D R' F Fw Uw' 
24. 24.08=10.45+13.62 L2 B2 L' B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L R U2 B' U' R' B F' L' B D2 B' Fw' Uw2 
25. 42.15=10.76+31.39 U2 R2 F2 D2 R D2 B2 D2 F2 L' R2 B2 F' U B' F2 D' F' L F2 L2 Uw 
26. 27.16=11.66+15.50 U2 B' U F D' B' L2 D' F2 R B2 D2 R' D2 F2 R' D2 L Rw Uw2 
27. 26.23=11.15+15.08 U' L2 B2 R' D2 U2 L' U2 R' U2 B' F' L B R' B2 D' L Uw2 
28. 26.53=10.15+16.38 F U L B' U R' U' L' U F2 U2 B2 U' B2 D2 L2 F2 U L2 Rw Uw' 
29. 24.47=10.13+14.34 L D2 R' F2 U2 R' F2 L' D2 L2 F' R D2 U2 F2 R U B R2 F' Fw' Uw' 
30. 27.49=11.17+16.32 R B' D' L2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 U' L2 B2 L2 F2 R' D' B L' R' U' R' 
31. 25.30=10.32+14.97 D B L U' F2 R2 F2 D' R D R2 U L2 D B2 R2 F2 R2 U' D' Uw 
32. 25.94=10.36+15.57 R' D R2 B2 L2 F' D2 B L2 R2 F' U2 L2 R' D' B' D2 U F U' 
33. (DNF(32.27)=12.42+19.84) D F R' U2 B2 L2 D L2 B2 D' B2 R2 B2 U2 L F D B L2 D' L' Rw2 
34. 28.92=10.35+18.57 R U2 B2 F2 D B2 D F2 R2 D' U' F2 L' B' U2 B L2 R' U L' F' Fw' Uw' 
35. 27.13=11.76+15.37 D2 B D2 R U2 L' R2 D2 U2 B2 U2 L' F2 U' B2 R' F' R' U' L Fw' Uw2 
36. 23.71=9.24+14.47 L2 U R2 U R2 D2 F2 U' R U' L F' R2 B R' B2 D' L' Rw2 Uw 
37. 31.26=10.87+20.39 F2 L2 R2 U' F2 R2 D2 L2 D F2 U B' F' R B' L2 F' D U R' F2 Rw Uw' 
38. 27.16=12.61+14.55 L' U B D F U F' L B' R2 D2 B D2 L2 F' R2 B' L2 F D' Fw' Uw 
39. 28.12=10.85+17.26 L2 U' F2 D2 U' F2 L2 F2 L2 D' U' R F2 R B2 D B D U' R' B Rw Uw2 
40. (22.75=9.62+13.12) F2 R' D2 B R2 B' L2 U2 L2 B R2 B R D F R' U' B D2 U2 Fw Uw2 
41. 28.32=11.30+17.01 U L2 B R F' L U F' B2 U2 B' R2 U2 D2 B' D2 R2 B2 R2 D B Rw Uw' 
42. 24.27=10.45+13.82 D2 L2 U2 L' R2 B2 F2 U2 F2 R' D2 U2 B' R' B' F' R' U F' D' R2 Uw2 
43. (23.33=9.96+13.37) L2 B L2 F D2 B F L2 U2 L2 R2 U2 L' B D' U2 F L' D F U' 
44. 27.61=11.80+15.81 U R2 D' F' L' U' F U B2 U D R2 D B2 D2 R2 F2 D2 B L Rw2 Uw' 
45. 27.05=10.72+16.32 L2 F2 L R2 B2 D2 B2 F2 L' B2 D' B' F' U2 R B' U' R2 B' Rw' Uw' 
46. 33.80=15.08+18.72 F2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 B2 D U2 L2 D2 L' D2 L R' U L B' L D' B2 Rw' 
47. 27.87=10.55+17.32 D2 B2 D2 L2 B' U2 R2 D2 U2 L B U2 R' U R' D2 B' D' F' Rw 
48. 32.48=10.84+21.63 R L' U2 R D2 B R2 D R' D R2 B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U' L2 B2 D2 Fw Uw 
49. 24.71=10.13+14.57 F2 D2 F2 R2 B D2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R' B L' D2 R B2 U B2 D2 Rw Uw2 
50. 37.62=11.84+25.78 B2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D R2 U R' F2 R' B D2 R U R U Fw Uw'


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Dec 12, 2018)

2:57.64 4BLD PB ao12! Very happy that this is sub-3.


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Dec 15, 2018)

5BLD PB 3:09.57
1:10 memo, 44 algs(2 worse than average). I was shaking very badly in execution 




Generated By csTimer on 2018-12-15
single: 3:09.57

Time List:
1. 3:09.57=1:10.55+1:59.01 D Dw' B Bw2 Rw R2 D2 Lw2 U Dw' F2 Bw2 L2 F2 B2 Uw' Bw U2 Rw2 Bw' Lw' B Uw2 Fw' Lw' F Bw2 Lw2 U2 Fw2 L2 Rw D' Dw2 Fw' Uw2 Lw2 B Dw2 R Lw Rw' U' Rw2 Lw' D2 Rw F' Fw' D' Bw' B2 D2 B Lw Rw2 Bw B' D' R' 3Rw'


----------



## sigalig (Dec 15, 2018)

So in an effort to estimate my global average a bit better, I reset my 5bld session every 50 attempts and log all the stats before resetting each one

I just finished my current 50 and noticed it had pretty huge improvements 

Total was 19/50 accuracy and a 3:46.36 overall mean
If I DNF the slowest solves until 30% accuracy, it is 3:41.16 overall mean,
" " 20% accuracy, it is 3:32.92 overall mean,
" " 10% accuracy, it is 3:29.33 overall mean


----------



## Keroma12 (Dec 20, 2018)

Super late, but I got my first official sub-1 almost 3 weeks ago, a 56.




Scramble + Reconstruction: https://goo.gl/EBvo9g

I also had a 47 DNF earlier in the comp, my first ever sub-50 attempt ever. Still some kind of accomplishment I guess.




Scramble + Reconstruction: https://goo.gl/VN1xFG
(I really should have twisted the corner with a comm with the parity target.)

I'm over half done creating my edge list, so hopefully I'll stop using orozco edges soon.


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Dec 21, 2018)

5BLD PB 3:03.80
43 algs, 1:13 memo.


----------



## sigalig (Dec 22, 2018)

Missing a 3:18 WB mo3 and 3:12 single still really hurts, but at least I beat a super old single PB. All solves linked with reconstructions. Last one is actually damn good for me, more proud of that than the 3:17 lol (3:26 on 1 alg worse than average vs. 3:17 on 3 algs better than average)

mean of 3: DNF

Time List:
1. 3:17.14=1:23.88+1:53.25 Rw R2 Lw' F' D Lw2 Rw' F' R' F U2 F Fw' Rw' B Rw2 B2 Uw2 L2 F' Dw L Rw' Fw2 L F Fw Dw' Bw' L Uw' Fw' Rw' L F Dw2 Bw Dw2 Rw2 Dw2 L' Uw' F' Uw Fw2 Rw D2 L2 U Fw2 F Bw' B2 Lw' R' L' Uw Bw' L Dw 3Fw' 3Uw
2. DNF(3:12.85)=1:24.50+1:48.34 Dw' Bw2 U2 Lw' R B Rw R2 Bw Lw2 B Dw Lw' U' D2 Lw2 F2 D2 Lw' R2 F' B' L F2 B U2 Lw2 F' L B L' Dw B Fw' L Lw' Bw2 L2 R' U B' U2 F Fw' U2 Dw2 Bw' Dw' R2 Bw2 L2 R2 D' R U2 Fw' Lw Bw2 Fw Lw 3Rw'
3. 3:26.96=1:35.38+1:51.57 R2 Lw Fw2 D2 Dw' Bw2 U2 Uw2 L' B Bw2 Uw Dw D2 L Uw2 Bw D2 B' U2 B U2 Dw' L2 Bw2 L' F' Uw2 L2 Uw2 Dw' U B Fw2 F2 D L2 U' B2 D Uw L2 F' Fw2 Dw2 Bw' B L Rw R F L' Bw Dw Bw Rw' B2 Uw' L U 3Rw2


----------



## TwistAL (Dec 26, 2018)

After taking a 1.5 year break from cubing, I decided pick it up again and try learning how to 3BLD. Just now I got my very first success at 6:13.91 using OP corners and M2 edges!

(i know its really slow compared to all you guys here but I'm still rlly happy about it)


----------



## Keroma12 (Dec 26, 2018)

Another PR:





"Thanks to Danny for celebrating for me at 1:08 in the video (watch at 0.25 speed for a better view).

PR was 56.01, PB is 54.10 (still my first ever sub-1 attempt lol).
I really need to start practicing regularly, instead of every couple of weeks.

Scramble + Reconstruction: https://goo.gl/WciYDx (13 algs)
Memo: 27 (images edges, audio corners)
Exec: 29 (UFR 3-style corners, UF-UB orozco edges)

Part of a 1:11.60 mean in the first round of CubeChella 2018, with a GTS. Won the final with a 1:05."


----------



## Julio974 (Dec 28, 2018)

Well, I was expecting it on another scramble, that one seemed hard…


----------



## oneshot (Dec 29, 2018)

I guess entering the weekly competition is an accomplishment???


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Dec 31, 2018)

2:45.13 4BLD ao12, which is sub-PR and also my first ao12 with 0 DNFs.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Dec 31, 2018)

Not quite as impressive as the post above, but I got my first sub 10 4bld attempt a few days ago, and it was a success! Pb by 5 minutes lol


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Dec 31, 2018)

4BLD 1:32.33 ao5 and 1:27.47 mo3

Part 6/7 session with 1:34.63 mean, would be 1:30 mean without 1:55 solve. I think I average sub-1:35 globally
Generated By csTimer on 2018-12-31
avg of 5: 1:32.33

Time List:
1. (1:55.79=37.09+1:18.70) F L2 B2 L B2 R' F2 D2 U2 L F2 D2 R B' D' F' U2 B' U' B' R Uw2 L' Uw2 Rw2 B' R Uw2 D2 U2 B' L' B2 F' Uw' B Rw2 U L2 Rw' F2 Uw Rw' Uw Rw2 Fw L' x2 y 
2. 1:25.00=33.25+51.74 R' F U R2 D R2 B2 D L2 D B2 D' B2 L' F' U R2 B' F2 D F2 Uw2 L' Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 L2 D' L' B2 R' B2 D R' Fw D B2 Rw2 F' Uw2 Fw' Uw' Fw B' U' Fw2 F2 x' y 
3. 1:33.20=34.45+58.74 U B L2 B' L2 B R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F R2 L' D F2 R D B F' D Uw2 Fw2 F' Rw2 U' R2 F2 D U2 Fw2 D2 B D Rw' B2 Rw U' R' Fw' Rw B D2 Fw Uw' Rw Fw' z' y2 
4. (1:24.22=34.59+49.62) F U' F L2 F' L2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 R B D L2 F D2 U Fw2 L' Fw2 L F' Rw2 F' U2 Rw2 Fw2 L' U2 Uw' R' D F' D2 Rw' F2 Uw' Fw Uw2 B2 L' D2 x' y2 
5. 1:38.80=38.98+59.81 U2 B2 D L2 D' L2 U' B2 L B' R B' U F' U2 F2 R2 D Fw2 D' L2 Fw2 Rw2 B Uw2 Fw2 D B' Uw2 Fw2 D L D2 Uw' R' L2 Fw' Rw L D2 R x y2


Spoiler: Reconstructions of 1:25 and 1:24



1:25.00=33.25+51.74 R' F U R2 D R2 B2 D L2 D B2 D' B2 L' F' U R2 B' F2 D F2 Uw2 L' Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 L2 D' L' B2 R' B2 D R' Fw D B2 Rw2 F' Uw2 Fw' Uw' Fw B' U' Fw2 F2 x' y 

x' z - memo

R' U' D [R D R', U2] 11
U' R [U2, R D R'] 22
R U' R' [R' U R, D] 35
U R U' R' D R U R' U' R U R' D' R U' R' 51
U R U' R' D2 R U R' U' R U R' D2 R U' R' 67

Uw' [U' r' U, l2] 77
R' u [u, r U r'] 88
[r u r', U2] 96
L2 [d', r' U r] 106
x [l, U r' U'] 114
U' x [l, U' r' U] 124
y' [d, r U' r'] 132
y' F' [U' r U, l2] 142
y' D x [r, U l U'] 152

Rw' U [U R U', r2] 163
U' [R', U' l U] 172
r [U' L' U, r] 181
r' U2 [r2, U R U'] 192
Rw' U' [r, U' R U] 203
[u, R U' R'] 211
r U' [L, U' l' U] 222
[U L' U', r'] 230
U R U' [U' R' U, r2] 243
y' r [r U r', D2] 252

4.87 STPS

1:24.22=34.59+49.62 F U' F L2 F' L2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 R B D L2 F D2 U Fw2 L' Fw2 L F' Rw2 F' U2 Rw2 Fw2 L' U2 Uw' R' D F' D2 Rw' F2 Uw' Fw Uw2 B2 L' D2 x' y2 
z'

U' D' R' [R D R, U'] 11
R' F [D, R U' R'] 23
D' R D' R' [U, R' D R] 38
D R [U2, R D' R'] 49

u' [r' U2 r, u2] 58
U [r' u' r, U2] 67
D [l', U r2 U'] 76
x' U2 [r, U' l' U] 85
R [u', r' U2 r] 95
[d, r U2 r'] 103
x' y' U [l', U r U'] 112

r [U R U', r] 121
u [R' u' R, U'] 130
D [r, U L U'] 139
U' x [U R' U', l'] 149
r' U2 [r2, U R' U'] 160
U r [D2, r U' r'] 171
x' [L2, U r2 U'] 179
y x [U L U', r] 187
[r', U L' U'] 195
U' Rw' U' [r, U' R U] 208
x' [R', U r U'] 216
x' U' [R, U' r2 U] 225

4.53 STPS


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 31, 2018)

Yo


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 1, 2019)

2:28.90 3BLD solve
First success in a while (haven't done blind recently) and first success of 2019.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Jan 2, 2019)

Got my first 4bld success on the 31 December 2018 at about 22:35. I was bored so tried and then, despite my fatigue, I succeeded!! Best accomplishment of 2018, and literally at the end. Cool huh? Here is the link to the video:


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 2, 2019)

PR singles in 3BLD, and I use DF/DFR lol.
PB jump by almost 10 seconds lol from my previous official single.

I have started using UF/UFR but do not plan on switching to it completely anytime soon.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Jan 2, 2019)

Broke my 6 month old 3BLD Pb of 2:37 with 2:19.85[1:28.32]
Method: Orozco/ M2


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jan 7, 2019)

1:11.69 first official 3bld mean, pb by 12 seconds, and 1:07 single, good for 3rd place and my first podium!


----------



## Cale S (Jan 11, 2019)

2x2 - 8x8 BLD relay success 
2:20:16.32 

5th attempt


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jan 11, 2019)

Cale S said:


> 2x2 - 8x8 BLD relay success
> 2:20:16.32
> 
> 5th attempt


Nice B!


----------



## Cale S (Jan 20, 2019)

got an 8BLD success after like 9 attempts, but my computer shut off near the end and the time is like 3 minutes off so I'll probably just have to get another success


----------



## willtri4 (Jan 22, 2019)

Had an amazing round of 4bld at Hendersonville Winter, broke my overall PB twice in a row, both times by over a minute.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Jan 30, 2019)

Sub NR at home. 12:25.49 on 4bld


----------



## asacuber (Jan 31, 2019)

what happened to marcell endrey?


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Feb 3, 2019)

3BLD ER Mean 23.27:


----------



## Tao Yu (Feb 3, 2019)

asacuber said:


> what happened to marcell endrey?



https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/marcells-declaration.43321/


----------



## Keroma12 (Feb 5, 2019)

Finally beat my first ever sub-1 from months ago.






51.23 [24.38/26.85] (6/10)
Scramble + Reconstruction: https://goo.gl/tDPyMq

But not very excited because I did a wrong edge comm, undid it, and then had a longish pause before the final pair.
Still working on learning edges (my sheet is finished, I just haven't learnt them all yet).


----------



## joshsailscga (Feb 5, 2019)

Cale S said:


> 2x2 - 8x8 BLD relay success
> 2:20:16.32
> 
> 5th attempt


World first, congrats. I remember how incredible it was when Roman got the 2-7.


----------



## sigalig (Feb 6, 2019)

Just finished a great 3bld session! My memo has improved a lot recently and I've dropped my global like 1.5 seconds in a couple weeks 

Session was 64/100 at 24.34 mean; single/mo3/ao5/ao12 = 20.89/21.86/22.51/24.56
None of those averages are PBs, but I'm really proud of the 21.86 mo3 cus it was 10 algs, 10 algs, 9 algs, and my PB mo3 (21.12) was on much easier scrambles (9, 10, and 8 algs)

I also like to look at the incremental mean when DNFing the slowest solves when i get over 60% accuracy like this, which is:

24.08 mean @ 60%
23.58 mean @ 50%
23.09 mean @ 40% 

40 of the 64 successes were sub-25 yay


----------



## sigalig (Feb 8, 2019)

Got another 3:17 5bld lol. This was .1 slower than PB 
reconstruction


----------



## BenBergen (Feb 10, 2019)

36.80 (8/6') - L' F2 L2 D2 U2 L F2 R D2 F2 R B2 F' D B2 U' L U' R2 B' Rw2
[13.73 / 23.07] splits

First sub-40 since beginning to learn edge commutators! I'm about 1/4 of the way through right now.


----------



## porkynator (Feb 11, 2019)

I have just done a very funny solve (with a good result too!)

20.37 y' U2 F D2 B2 D2 B' U2 B' R2 D2 U2 B2 L' F R' F2 U' B2 U2 L B2 Rw2 Uw



Spoiler



//memo
z2 y'

//corner twists
x2
L U' L U' L' U2 L R U R' U R U2 R'
L' U2 L U L' U L R U2 R' U' R U' R'
x2

//corner comm(s)
[D' L U': [L' U L, D']]

//edge comms
[L U2 L', E']
[S, Lw' D Lw]

//floating parity
M' R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' Lw

//oh hey I almost forgot another floating comm
[U', L' E L]



See on alg.cubing.net


----------



## sigalig (Feb 15, 2019)

I did the best mbld result ever yay

53/56 in 59:00[37:54]

40.61 memo/cube
22.61 exec/cube

DNFs:
- overlooked a flipped edge
- did the alg for UF UR BR instead of UF UR FR, very weird and rare mistake
- hand slipped and missed a slice/did an extra turn during a corner alg

no recall mistakes 

Memo splits:

memo+review 1-8: 3:13
memo+review 9-16: 3:19
review 1-16: 2:33
memo+review 17-24: 3:22
memo+review 25-32: 3:20
review 17-32: 2:30
review 1-32: 4:56
memo+review 33-40: 3:42 (includes 9 seconds of moving cubes around)
memo+review 41-48: 3:20
memo+review 49-55: 3:09
review 33-55: 4:10
memo 56: 0:19

EDIT: forgot to mention I also did this for weekly comp lol


----------



## CraZZ CFOP (Feb 17, 2019)

Second success ever for 3bld: 13:04.00

When I go to comps, I am kind of that guy who wastes the comp organizers' time during bld.


----------



## Julio974 (Feb 17, 2019)

I love when I’m lucky.
Well.




I still don’t have a mean


----------



## JG Cubing (Feb 18, 2019)

Just got my first 4BLD success on video, its my second success ever. Took me 17:20, and anything under 20 minutes is pretty good for me


----------



## Connor Yungbluth (Feb 18, 2019)

5:04.26 4BLD PB! The scramble is below. I spent an extra 15 ish seconds reviewing because the memo was so good (about 2:15 before review), so sub 5 is coming soon.
Probably gonna stop 4BLD until I finish UFR corners, as I have a competition with 3BLD in mid March and my single sucks right now lmao.

4BLD NC SR coming at SE champs 

16/24/6', 24 algs. x' after scramble in orientation.

F2 U2 L' U2 L' U2 R' B2 L2 U2 R' F' L R2 D' L F R2 U D F' Fw2 L2 Uw2 Fw2 F' U' B' Uw2 B D' R2 L U Fw2 Rw R U Fw L Uw2 D Rw2 L Fw2 y2 z


----------



## willtri4 (Feb 19, 2019)

Generated By csTimer on 2019-02-18
avg of 12: 48.73

Time List:
1. 40.38=19.61+20.76 D L B' R2 U2 B2 D2 R D2 U2 L U2 L' B2 U L F L2 D L F' Fw 
2. 52.58=18.35+34.23 B' U' R2 U L2 B2 L2 B2 U' F2 D2 B2 L D' U2 L2 D' R F D' L' Rw2 
3. 43.10=19.22+23.88 L2 U2 B' D2 F' L2 D2 U2 B' U2 B' L' D2 F R D' L R' F2 R' Rw2 Uw' 
4. 51.56=20.88+30.68 B2 F2 U R2 U' B2 D' U2 L2 U F2 U L U2 R2 F' R F' L' B' D Rw' Uw 
5. 46.25=20.27+25.98 B' L' F2 B' R' U2 D F L' D2 L' F2 L2 U2 F2 B2 L F2 D2 F' Fw' 
6. 56.14=25.69+30.44 R' F' R2 U B2 L2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 U L' D B2 R U2 L2 R2 Fw' Uw' 
7. (58.08=18.06+40.01) B2 R F2 D2 L R' U2 L' F2 L' F2 D R D' U2 B' F2 L2 B U2 Rw Uw 
8. (39.38=17.02+22.35) L' D' B L2 D2 F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F' L2 R' B' U' L D L U' Rw Uw' 
9. 51.30=23.67+27.63 D' L' F2 B R' L' U' D2 R2 F R2 B' U2 B D2 B2 R2 F' D2 U' B Fw 
10. 49.26=23.85+25.41 R' F' R2 U B2 U2 L2 U' F2 U F2 L2 R' D F D' L' R2 F Rw2 Uw' 
11. 48.72=20.14+28.58 B' U2 B2 R2 F2 U' B2 D L2 U L2 R U' L' B D2 B U2 L2 D' Rw' Uw' 
12. 47.96=25.42+22.54 F U' F2 U' R2 U2 F2 L2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 R B' L' D2 U R' Uw'

Out of nowhere a pure sub-60 ao12! Two days ago I didn't even have an ao5 this fast lol.


----------



## Connor Yungbluth (Feb 19, 2019)

willtri4 said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2019-02-18
> avg of 12: 48.73
> 
> Time List:
> ...


welp there goes my chances for being dominant in 3BLD in NC oof. This is crazy though, good job


----------



## M O (Feb 19, 2019)

ao5 & mo3 (3BLD): 2:14.87


----------



## M O (Feb 19, 2019)

also official success: 2:54 = National Rank 79.


----------



## JG Cubing (Feb 22, 2019)

Finally got a video of me getting a sub-2 3bld solve! I just gotta do it in comp now


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Feb 23, 2019)

Got a 3/3 in 17:04 this morning(first 3 cube success). This afternoon I attempted 6 for fun. Got 5/6 in 51:40. 

Should I practice 4 or go on to like 5?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 23, 2019)

Dylan Swarts said:


> Should I practice 4 or go on to like 5?


If you're able to get 5/6 in 51:40, it makes sense to practice 6 or 7. Of course, it can also be beneficial to occasionally practice smaller numbers and go for speed. But I think it's helpful to regularly push yourself for the maximum you can somewhat safely do in an hour. 5/6 shows you're able to handle 6.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Feb 23, 2019)

Ah, thank you very much Mike! Will go do that. Also this is sub NR too


Dylan Swarts said:


> Got 5/6 in 51:40.



Hoping to break 13 cubes before early May


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Feb 24, 2019)

Just got a 4/5 in 28:36[20:38] Which means avg memo per cube is 4 mins. Comparing that to my previous attempt about 18 hours ago (yesterday afternoon), is amazing. The avg memo per cube for that was 7 mins. Obviously this attempt was one cube less than yesterday's but I think the improvement between just these two solves is incredible.


----------



## Connor Yungbluth (Feb 24, 2019)

2:38.99 BLD OH solve. Lost the scramble, but I wanna see how many people can beat this. Took me about 3-4 tries.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Feb 24, 2019)

got a 3/4 on Weekly Comp. Couldn't attempt more cause my camera wouldn't record longer than 26 mins and I'm doing a MBLD 2019 series on youtube. Video here:


----------



## willtri4 (Feb 25, 2019)

Generated By csTimer on 2019-02-25
avg of 12: 45.06

Time List:
1. (DNF(56.11)=19.63+36.47) F' U F2 D' R2 D2 R F' U B2 D F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U R Uw 
2. 38.73=17.32+21.41 D R' U2 L2 D2 L2 D' L2 U B2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R B' R2 D2 L2 R D Rw Uw2 
3. 40.03=17.71+22.31 D2 L2 B' F2 R2 B L2 U2 B D2 L2 B2 U R U B2 F R U2 L B' Uw2 
4. 48.18=23.31+24.86 U' L' B2 R' B2 R' B2 D2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F U F2 D2 B2 R U' B' Rw2 Uw' 
5. 42.47=23.32+19.14[94 stm, 4.91 stps] F D' B2 R' D B2 L F' U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R' B2 D2 R2 B2 R U Rw2 Uw2 
6. 45.62=19.43+26.18 L' D' R' F' R' B' L' D R B2 U R2 U' R2 L2 F2 U' F2 R2 D' B2 Fw Uw 
7. 45.85=20.38+25.47 D2 L2 F R2 D2 L2 D2 F' R2 B R' D' B' L U B2 U F2 D2 L' Rw2 Uw 
8. 47.42=22.97+24.44 B2 D2 R' B2 U2 L B2 L2 R' U2 L2 U' R2 B L2 B' D2 U' R2 D Rw 
9. 44.95=20.09+24.85 F' R2 B R2 U2 B2 R2 F R2 F' D2 U2 R B L' B L2 B D' L2 F2 Uw2 
10. 48.26=20.75+27.51 D L' F2 D2 U2 L B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D2 R2 F' U' B D F2 R' F2 D2 Fw' Uw' 
11. (38.64=17.42+21.21) L F D2 F U' B2 L D B R U2 D2 B2 L' F2 D2 L' D2 R' F2 Rw2 Uw 
12. 49.04=21.15+27.89 F' R' L2 D2 L2 F' D2 U2 L2 B D2 L2 R2 F2 U B' D2 L' F D' U2 Fw Uw'

Wow, another sudden crazy ao12. So close to sub-45 and pure sub-50. Counting 38 is real cool


----------



## MattP98 (Feb 26, 2019)

MBLD: 14/17 1:36:46 [1:11:13]

First attempt at more than 13 cubes, and second attempt at more than 11. Also first multi attempt since Great British Blind Off in January. DNFs were a flipped edge, a twisted corner, and a messed up Y-perm.


----------



## Clément B. (Feb 26, 2019)

Finally got a 4BLD sucess after 16 tries !
And it was sub 10 ! (9:48.xx)
Now I'm ready for French championships in april


----------



## Connor Yungbluth (Feb 26, 2019)

6/10 MBLD in 50:35 from the weekly competition. The result is really bad, but my mistakes were all due to exec (2 inv comms, 1 move, and 1 wrong edge flip alg). This is a huge leap for me, as I tend to have lots of recall mistakes, so having none is great. 

I plan on trying 12 soon, as I'm getting annoyed that I haven't gotten 10 points yet.


----------



## Keroma12 (Feb 26, 2019)

Scramble + Reconstruction: https://goo.gl/BvYssM
[22 + 27]
First attempts in over a week. Didn't even feel fast at all, plenty of pauses.

Once I finish learning edges in about a week and start doing loads of solves, I'm sure my times will drop quite quickly.


----------



## JG Cubing (Feb 27, 2019)

Got a 4/5 MBLD and the final cube just had two flipped edges! I know this isn't a lot but its pretty big for me.


----------



## Jacck (Feb 27, 2019)

@NevinsCPH: congrats for your single and Ao5 in Square-1 to be the 7th with an Ao5 or Mo3 in all actual official events!
(including the blindfold accomplishments in 4bld, 5bld and multi and therefore posted here)

Now we have:
Jan Bentlage (2017-02-12)
Mark Boyanowski (2018-02-04)
Hanns Hub (2018-02-10)
Kit Clement (2018-07-15)
Sukant Koul (2018-07-27)
Yunqi Ouyang (2018-10-04)
Nevins Chan Pak Hoong (2019-02-16)


----------



## M O (Feb 28, 2019)

3BLD PB: 1:29.71


----------



## T1_M0 (Mar 1, 2019)

Got a nice mean






I have to start making better sounds for letter pairs to speed up memo, I use too long words for some.


----------



## Connor Yungbluth (Mar 3, 2019)

38.08 PB2 3BLD single that I got in a comp sim

First 7 alg scramble, so I'm somewhat pleased with this. Scramble in your orientation to see how dumb this scramble is lol

Generated By csTimer on 2019-03-03
single: 38.08

Time List:
1. 38.08 D' B2 U2 F R2 F' L2 B D2 B' U2 B2 L D F L2 R2 D2 R U2 Fw Uw2


----------



## Connor Yungbluth (Mar 3, 2019)

Really good times today. Here are the highlights:
36.86 PB2 3BLD single (beat the 38 that I posted earlier) 
48.46 PB mo3 (first sub 50)
51.88 PB ao5 (PB by 6 seconds)

The 36 single and 48 mo3 were in the 51 ao5

Bittersweet, as I almost got a really good ao12 (needed 2 more successes out of 3 solves, messed up all 3)

sub 50 global coming soon


----------



## sigalig (Mar 5, 2019)

woohoooo N/N






46.67 mo3, 46.67 ao5, 41.20 ao12 as well 
My last 12 attempts:

53/56 0:59:00.00
46/54 0:59:25.00
46/56 1:01:04.00 (1 solved over the hour)
51/56 1:01:01.00 (3 solved over the hour)
40/56 0:58:39.00
43/56 1:01:24.00 (3 solved over the hour)
51/56 0:58:40.00
50/56 0:59:40.00
49/50 0:58:58.00
(edit: i should note i did an attempt here that I decided to disqualify cus there was basically a full blown party at my house that erupted right after I started the attempt and went on until the end of the attempt, seems reasonable to disqualify it because i think it would qualify for an extra if it was official lol)
47/52 1:00:12.00 (1 solved over the hour)
52/56 0:57:45.00
52/52 0:59:05.00

A counting 24 pointer, but also a counting 50 pointer lol


----------



## Keroma12 (Mar 6, 2019)

Another PB, though at this point I'd be happier with slower and more accurate solves.






46.47=24.01+22.45
Scramble & Reconstruction: https://goo.gl/WGrduL
I know full 3-style now. Just need to learn decent edge-flip technique and I'll be good to go.


----------



## DGraciaRubik (Mar 6, 2019)

Official PB mean (1:08.25, easily beatable) and single: (41.65, not so easy to beat):






So so happy with this, I guess I should start with the comms as I'm still rocking M2/U2 but I don't even know where to start or how to approach the mental breakthrough of being slower at first.


----------



## Connor Yungbluth (Mar 7, 2019)

35.60 3BLD PB single. Beat former PB by .06, but slowly approaching sub 35!

9 algs

U' F2 D' B2 D F2 R2 U B2 L2 R F L F' L B D R' B' Uw


----------



## M O (Mar 7, 2019)

1:29.50 
3BLD PB by 0,2 seconds
Memo is finally getting sub-1


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 11, 2019)

It's not often that I have something that feels worthy of posting in here lately, but this definitely does.

I really went for it on this week's Weekly Competition for 5BLD, and got a new PB mean and single. And the mean beat my previous best mean by over a minute and a half!

1. 10:38.39[5:32.34]
2. 10:11.03[5:25.29]
3. 10:34.41[5:36.61]

Sub-10 can't be far away!


----------



## xyzzy (Mar 12, 2019)

Broke my 3BLD PB single by just a tiny bit on this week's forum comp.

2:51.964[1:30.362] (late 2017, probably) → 2:48.62[1:05.70]



Spoiler



Scramble #1: U L' R' U' L' B2 L R' B2 L D' F2 D' R D U' F2 R2 F2 Rw' Uw2
Scramble wasn't particularly good from an alg count perspective (lots of cycle breaks + two twisted corners), but it was relatively easy to memo, partly because all of the edges were oriented (as in, oriented for ZZ).


----------



## Jacck (Mar 12, 2019)

pretty rare:
Pyraminx Crystal blind in 43:33,61


Spoiler: Video











and while converting the video:
multibld 3/3 in 10:37,51[6:26,48] pb for 3 by a lot


----------



## Keroma12 (Mar 15, 2019)

First sub-45 attempt:






Scramble & Reconstruction: https://goo.gl/Fb5Ntc
39.53=21.40+18.12 @2019-03-14
9 algs
Still haven't gotten around to learning edge-flips. After my next competition for sure.

I'll probably actually be excited when I get a sub-30


----------



## Juicejam (Mar 16, 2019)

1:34.46 3BLD PB single
Old PB was 1:37.50
Definitely glad to see improvement


----------



## sigalig (Mar 16, 2019)

Just did my fourth attempt at 60 cubes, and rolled my MBLD ao12 to 43.80 wooo
3.00 points better than WB#2 ao12

46 points: 51/56 0:58:40.00
44 points: 50/56 0:59:40.00
48 points: 49/50 0:58:58.00
40 points: 47/52 1:00:12.00 (1 over the hour)
48 points: 52/56 0:57:45.00
52 points: 52/52 0:59:05.00
42 points: 49/56 0:58:48.00
42 points: 47/52 0:59:39.00
38 points: 45/52 0:58:42.00
36 points: 51/60 1:00:54.00 (3 over the hour)
46 points: 54/60 1:00:08.00 (1 over the hour)
44 points: 55/60 1:01:00.00 (3 over the hour)


----------



## willtri4 (Mar 17, 2019)

Cut my PR in half and broke the state record by 13 seconds! Too bad I didn't get a mean though.


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 17, 2019)

sigalig said:


> Just did my fourth attempt at 60 cubes, and rolled my MBLD ao12 to 43.80 wooo
> 3.00 points better than WB#2 ao12
> 
> 46 points: 51/56 0:58:40.00
> ...



Unfathomable and outstanding stats!
Please send over your electronic autograph to me.

And nice single @willtri4 !


----------



## the best d1mnd (Mar 17, 2019)

week ago i got a 4bld pb but i forgot about it so i post it now






if i will not to lazy i will learn turbo for wings, it should make my solves faster (maybe)


----------



## PokeCubes (Mar 18, 2019)

This weekend I got 2nd in 3BLD with a 1:57 (bad but I went safe), 1st in 4BLD with a 13:23 (safe, but nice) and 1st in multi-blind with a 6/9 in 60:00! For 5BLD I only got to do one attempt which was off by 2 centers and 3 midges. Now I’m going to start learning 3-style


----------



## willtri4 (Mar 18, 2019)

Generated By csTimer on 2019-03-18
mean of 3: 39.11

Time List:
1. 41.90=17.91+23.98 F2 R D2 L U F L' D F U F2 L2 D F2 L2 U L2 D L2 U' R2 Uw2 
2. 40.89=18.41+22.48 D' U' R2 B2 U B2 L2 B2 R2 U B' D' B2 D2 R D R2 F2 R2 
3. 34.53=15.96+18.56 U B' D' R2 B2 U R2 B2 F2 U L2 D' U' R U2 R' D2 B2 D' F' Fw'

First sub-40


----------



## verdito (Mar 21, 2019)

It's been a while since I posted

Multi PB! 
1. 11:55.64 = 8:11.25 + 3:44.39 
1) R2 U2 B2 R' U2 F2 R B2 F2 R2 U2 L' B D L' D2 U2 B U' B2 Rw' Uw
2) U L' U' R2 U' L2 R2 B2 U R2 D2 F2 B' L B2 L D L' U' B Fw 
3) B2 L2 B2 U B2 D U2 R2 U' L2 F2 U2 L' D' B F' U B' F' L B' 
4) L2 D R2 D' B2 U' R2 D' U L' D F' U2 B F U2 R B F' Fw Uw2

Cubes: DaYan GuHong v2, FangShi ShuangRen, DaYan Zhanchi, ShengShou Aurora

Beat my old 4/4 by a minute, with a slower memo, so I can still drop this easily, just need to get the accuracy on point (and do multi more often  )
Actual 3-style for corners instead of BH-ish comms helps a ton for execution


----------



## Blindsighted (Mar 22, 2019)

Ok so I'm sub for 3BLD right? But I've been really really slow at big bld, especially 4BLD for long time. (Like I average 7-8 min or worse and super inaccurate ). So I decided to learn a bunch of optimal comms a while ago but I was still really slow. Till today, when I got a successful solve and was super pumped. And ... Oh Wait it was Stanley who got me excited about big bld. Ok. So.

I got a new PB of [4:30ish]6:03.51! Yay! Memo was slow though. 
I had gotten a couple of really close 5 min DNFs so knew I was getting faster.
Old PB was 6:54


Spoiler: Reconstruction 



https://alg.cubing.net/?puzzle=4x4x4&type=reconstruction&setup=F2_R2_Fw-_U_Fw-_Uw-_D-_Rw_U_Rw_U_Uw-_Rw-_D2_B-_D2_Rw2_D-_B-_F-_U_D-_L-_D-_F-_L_U-_Fw2_B2_R2_Rw-_Fw-_U-_L_D_Rw2_Fw_F_R2_B-_&alg=x2_//_orient //x&#45;centers [L_y-_:_[2U2,_2R_U2_2R-]]//_Ubl_Rbu_Lub__should_have_been_[L_u_:_[r_U_r-,_u2]] [F_:_[2U2,_2R_U_2R-]]//Ubl_Blu_Ful_ [U,_2R-_2U-_2R]//Ubl_Ubr_Luf [U2,_2R-_2D-_2R]//_Ubl_Dfr_Fdr [F2_:_[2L-,_U_2R2_U-]]//__Ubl_Dfr_Fdr_[_x_U-_:_[r_,_U-_l_U]]_is_faster [U2_:_[2R2,_U_2L2_U-]]//_Ubl_Dbr(Dbl)2&#45;swap [y-_:_[2L-_U_2L,_2D2]]//Ufl_Ldb_Rdf_should_have_done_y_instead_ [F-_:_[2R_U-_2R-,_2D2]]//_Ufl_Fdl_Bdl //wings [Rw-_UD-_2R-_:_[U2,_2R-_D_2R]]//_UFr_UFl_LUb_IDK_a_better_alg_ [U-_R-_U,_2R-]//_UFr_BUr_BRd [D_:_[2R-_D_2R,_U]]//_UFr_URb_BDl [2R2,_U-_R2_U]//_UFr_DRf_DBr [L,_D_2R-_D-]//_UFr_LFu_LDf_ [Dw_x-_:_[L2,_U-_2R_U]]//_UFr_LBd_BLu [Rw-_U2_:_[2R,_U_L-_U-]]//_UFr_UBl_FLd [R,_D-_2R-_D]//_UFr_RBu_RDb [D-_2R2_:_[D-,_2R-_U-_2R]]//_UFr_RUf_DFl_ [Lw-_D-_:_[2R-_D_2R,_U2]]//_UFr_FUl_FDr_ [U2_:_[2L2-,_U_R_U-]]//_UFr_FRu_DFl_ //Corners [UD-_:_[R_D_R-,_U2]]//_UFR_BDL_UBL [R-_D_R_U-_R_D-_R-,_U-]//_UFR_UFL_DFR [D_:_[R-_D-_R,_U]]//_UFR_UBR_FDL_maybe_breaking_into_LDF_would_have_been_better [D-_R_:_[R_D-_R-,_U-]]//_UFR_BDR_DFL&title=6:03.51 4BLD PB Single Reconstruction 


It's really strange when you take a long break and then suddenly you're a lot faster lol
Drilling comms actually works lol
I took the time to do a reconstruction and it's pretty cool. I've been learning center comms from Graham's list and wings (more or less) from Daniel and Tom's list.
My buffers UFR UF UFr UBl Ul
Corners edges wings x and + centers


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Mar 22, 2019)

Just beat my 4bld PB by almost 3 minutes at 9:31 with a low 6 min memo. It's also sub NR by 3 mins 20 seconds. Very happy. Trying for sub CR before South African Nats in May


----------



## PokeCubes (Mar 23, 2019)

8:34.88[6:04.53] 4BLD pb! I'm thinking about learning Eka for wings but I think my exec is already fast enough : P I really need to work on memo, at least I'm getting more comfortable with roman rooms.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Mar 23, 2019)

Just got a 10:21 on 4bld. 2nd success in a row. hoping for a mean for this week's comp


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Mar 25, 2019)

Attempted 5bld for the first time today on Weekly Comp 12. And very surprisingly it was a success. Video link to be added soon. 29:46[19:xx] Not good really I paused on wings wondering how in the world I could have one unsolved wing target. Found out I had another wing solved so the calculation then worked out. Other than that I didn't go much safe but we'll see what happens next.
Edit: Just DNF'ed solve 2 by 2 + centers. I'm getting the feeling I should have started 5bld long ago, I'm not too bad I think for 2nd attempt. 22:19[14:55]


----------



## sigalig (Mar 27, 2019)

I did a mbld attempt today, and while it didn't have the best accuracy, the exec/cube and the total time/cube were really awesome for me

52/60 in 58:42

memo was 38:24 which is not terrible but also not decent for me now. I'm usually aiming for 38:00 or less on these 60 cube attempts.

But then exec was 20:18  
20.30 exec/cube on a 60 cube attempt wtf
This is by a significant amount, my fastest exec/cube on any attempt where I use my normal amount of reviews. By that I mean, not like how i threw an extra review in for my 52/52 WB or 42/42 NAR, attempts like that.

It's funny, this exec/cube is actually faster than the exec/cube in both my 52/52 WB and 42/42 NAR lol. Those were 20.37 exex/cube and 21.00 exec/cube, respectively.

Also fun things to note about this attempt:

The separate 2pass 12 cube mbld i do at the end of these 60 cube attempts was 12/12 in 9:28! This is my first time ever getting 12/12 with 2pass memo (1 pass for initial tracing and 1 more pass for 1 review)
Also, I made zero memo recall mistakes 
4 DNFs were from missing a move, 3 from doing a comm incorrectly, and 1 from tracing wrong.


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 27, 2019)

sigalig said:


> I did a mbld attempt today, and while it didn't have the best accuracy, the exec/cube and the total time/cube were really awesome for me
> 
> 52/60 in 58:42
> 
> ...



Insane metrics!


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Mar 27, 2019)

4BLD PB 9:20. I saw the memo time and decided to drill exe as hard and fast as I can. 2:57 execution with OP/r2/U2
Dunno if this is good or not. Memo can be improved a lot


----------



## sigalig (Mar 30, 2019)

Kinda late but I did a WB on 60 cubes, also for weekly comp 
Oh and 47.33 points ao5 from this






I feel like something like 58/60 or better is kind of overdue at this point, I think it'll happen within the next few weeks


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Mar 30, 2019)

EPIC!! Good job!

Also I got a 5bld Sub CR just now. 5th attempt ever, 2nd success. (CR is 17:40) I got a 15:30[8:39] incredibly happy. This is insane!
Edit: Before this my PB (and first success/attempt) was 29:xy. So I think this is pretty good? Right??


----------



## willtri4 (Mar 30, 2019)

Finally another 4bld PB! First success at home since before Stravanganza. Broke my 27 solve DNF streak.
Generated By csTimer on 2019-03-30
single: 7:03.79

Time List:
1. 7:03.79=4:18.93+2:44.85 L2 R2 B' D2 F' D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F L F2 R' D F R B' U L' U' Uw2 L Uw2 F2 Rw2 R' Uw2 R' D' R2 F2 D' Rw2 Fw' L2 D' U' Uw' Rw U' L' D2 U2 Fw x' y


----------



## M O (Mar 30, 2019)

3BLD single and mo3 overall PBs! AT COMP! 
single: 1:24
mo3: 1:40
so happy that my practice finally paid off


----------



## leven Williams (Mar 30, 2019)

My first accomplishment... white cross. lol.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Mar 30, 2019)

leven Williams said:


> My first accomplishment... white cross. lol.


That’s not exactly how bld works  usually you use methods that differ from normal solving methods that allow you to memorize and solve everything easier.


----------



## sigalig (Mar 31, 2019)

I had a really interesting multiBLD attempt today

Tried 60 cubes, and the long term (4 pass memo, i.e. 1 pass for tracing and 3 reviews) 1-32 memo was really good for me, about 22:30 (pb2?)

The remaining cubes had a ridiculous plethora of terrible scrambles -- one of which being an 11'/3''''' lmao. Like I'm pretty sure those remaining 28 cubes didn't have a single scramble better than 10 algs, and probably 90% 11 algs or more, it was so annoying

I finished the 3 passes of 33-48 at 33:00 which was standard I guess, and moved onto the separate 2pass 12 mbld
I completely mistraced corners on one cube and realized it only during the review, so I last minute decided to just review cubes 49-59 one more time which I never do.

Total memo ended up being 40:27, and I knew I was doomed because I'd need sub-20 exec/cube to get sub-hour, and I spent a bunch of extra time on these 12 meaning recall on the 33-48 and especially the 1-32 would be much more difficult.

Ended up somehow getting 54/60 1:00:28 lol. I finished the second to last cube exactly at 1:00:00 so only solved one over the hour

20.01 exec/cube on a 60 cube mbld


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Mar 31, 2019)

9:11.01[5:42.41] 4bld pb!!! bad exe speed ugh. (52,000th msg on Blindfolded Discussion!!)


----------



## CarterK (Mar 31, 2019)

Very proud of this one 






Also finally broke my 2:20 mean from 2017 lmao, 43.62. Still quite a bit to go though.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Mar 31, 2019)

This pales in comparison to everyone else’s accomplishments, but I have a sub-1 minute mean of 3 on 2x2 blindfolded after first successfully solving 2bld 2-3 days ago and only 3 1/2 months of cubing! The mean was 55.76 and there were two 52s and one 1:01. 2bld PB single is 39.53!


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Apr 1, 2019)

Kinda more of a fail than an accomplishment but also not.

Got a 7/11 in 54:43[15:45]. Most cubes every solved successfully blindfolded. (previous was 6 from 2 days ago). I could also figure out my mistakes (thx Mike and Underwatercuber). My 3BLD cube I just entirely forgot last edge letters and then executed corners wrong (Orozco).

One was a commonish error of switching around my letters for UL and UR (D and B). I somehow do this for letters on the left and right side of the cube, sometimes outside, sometimes inside targets. Not so much anymore but yeah.
Another error was forgetting that last letter at end of edges (making it parity) and so when I executed uneven corners I realized an edge was not memo'd (last letter, ending up on piece I cycle broke to earlier).
The last of my cubes I executed I entirely forgot corners, later I could remember them all as soon as I checked the first letter (maybe didn't join with location well enough?).


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Apr 1, 2019)

sigalig said:


> 52/60 in 58:42
> 
> memo was 38:24 which is not terrible but also not decent for me now. I'm usually aiming for 38:00 or less on these 60 cube attempts.
> 
> But then exec was 20:18


 My 7/11 was like close to the same memo as yours but with almost 6 times less cubes haha. (38:57[15:45])


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Apr 3, 2019)

6:16.96[3:57.99] I can not believe this.(sub CR) 4BLD!. Look here


Dylan Swarts said:


> Just beat my 4bld PB by almost 3 minutes at 9:31 with a low 6 min memo. It's also sub NR by 3 mins 20 seconds. Very happy. Trying for sub CR before South African Nats in May


This was March 22. I can't believe how fast I dropped. About half the centers were solved tho which helped. But wing and corners weren't lucky or anything. Exe was 2:18 which is very fast too. My previous PB exe was like 2:57 and usually i take 3:20. This solve felt like it flowed more, I didn't pause at all despite the fast memo. First time using this noise blocking headset and during exe I realised I hadn't really noticed the noisy TV a few meters away from me. Maybe that helped me focus a lot too? Could be many things. Hope I can now constantly be this good or close to.


----------



## Keroma12 (Apr 6, 2019)

Multi-BLD PB! (for the weekly competition)






PB was still my PR/former NR of 19/20 in 54:55 from June 2017. The complete system overhaul that I started shortly after that is definitely paying off now.
Memo was slow here but exec was second best ever (even counting small attempts). No execution mistakes, even though I usually have at least five. Will probably start doing 27-cube attempts now.

Time: 60:07.18 (02:24.29/cube) - not so good
Memo: 43:17.32 (01:43.89/cube) - bad
Exec: 16:49.86 (00:40.39/cube) - really good

24/25 in 60:07, or 23/25 in 60:00; 21 points


----------



## sigalig (Apr 10, 2019)

Really surprised myself with this one

10/10 mbld in 6:06.97[3:15.90]
Some nice scrambles definitely helped tip the scales, but still, super proud of this



Spoiler: reconstruction



Scrambles:
1. R' U F' U' D2 R2 L' F U2 R2 F2 R U2 R B2 U2 R' F2 D' Fw' Uw'
2. F' L D2 B2 L2 R U2 B2 F2 L D2 F2 U2 D R' U F L' D U2 B' Uw'
3. F' D2 U R2 B2 D2 R2 U' F2 D F2 B' U F2 D' L B' R2 D' B
4. B U2 L2 U2 B R2 F2 D2 F L2 F2 L D2 L2 F2 U R D' Uw'
5. B R2 U2 B' U2 R2 F' L2 R2 U2 F' L2 U' B' D2 L R2 F2 D U Rw Uw
6. U2 F L2 R2 B D2 F' R2 U2 F L2 B2 L D' L2 B D' F2 L' B R2 Uw2
7. F' U B' D U2 F2 D' B2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 F R' U' R' F2 L' D2 Rw' Uw'
8. U L2 B2 R2 D' B2 R2 U2 B2 D B2 R' U' F' D' L R2 D R' D' B' Fw Uw'
9. B F2 L' D2 B2 R' B2 D2 R' B2 R' D2 L2 D L U B' R' D2 F' L Fw'
10. L U2 L R2 F2 L' B2 U2 B2 R D2 U2 B U' R D B U2 B2 F Uw2

Scrambled in my orientation, and solved scramble #10, then #'s 1-9

3bld (12/6'):
y2

[S : [U', R E' R']] // UF LU LB 10/10
[U' : [R B R', S]] // UF BU BD 10/20
[L' U L, E'] // UF FL RF 8/28
[R u' R : [E', R2]] // UF RU BR 9/37
[R F R', S'] // UF RD DL 8/45
[U, M U2 M] // UF DF UR 8/53
[R D' U' : [R' D' R, U2]] // UFR BUR FUL 13/66
[R D : [U, R' D' R]] // UFR RFD DFL 12/78
[F' R U : [R' D' R, U2]] // UFR DBR DFR 13/91
R D' R' U' R D R' D' R D R' U R D' R' D // UFR DBL cw twist 16/107

cube 1 (10''/8->6, UBL float):
x y

[U : [L' E' L, U2]] // UF UB LD 9/116
[L U L', E] // UF BL RB 8/124
[R2' F : [R2, E]] // UF RF DF 8/132
[M U' : [M', U2]] // UF RU LU 7/139
[R U' R' U, M2] // UF DB UR 10/149
[z' : M' U M' U M' U M U M' U M' U M' U M U] // FL DR 2flip 16/165
[R D' R' : [U, R' D R]] // UFR DBR LDB 13/178
[U' : [D, R U' R']] // UBL LDF FDR 10/188
[U R' : [U2, R' D' R]] // UBL UBR LFU 11/199

cube 2 (9''/6'):
y

[D' R' F : [E, R2]] // UF DR BD 10/209
[U : [L' E' L, U]] // UF UR LD 9/218
[U' M' : [U', R E' R']] // UF LB FD 11/229
[U, L E' L'] // UF UL RF 8/237
[M2 U' : [M, U2]] // UF UL pseudo-parity 7/244
R' E R U R' E' R2 E2' R' U' R E2' R' // UB FL 2flip 13/257
[U' R' D R : [U, R D' R']] // UFR DFR UBR 15/272
[D R : [U', R D' R']] // UFR DBR FDL 11/283
[R' D : [R' U R, D2]] // UFR BDL BUL 11/294
[R' D R D' R' D R, U'] // UFR UFL cw twist 16/310

cube 3 (8/7 lol, such a dank scramble):
[U, L' E' L] // UF UL LD 8/318
[R' U' R : [E, R2]] // UF FR FL 9/327
[R2 U' : [S, R2]] // UF UB UR 8/335
[E, L U L'] // UF RB BL 8/343
[D' : [R' D R, U']] // UFR UFL FDR 10/353
[U' : [R D R', U2]] // UFR UBL RDB 9/362
[D : [R U R', D]] // UFR FDL LDB 9/371
U R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U2' // UFR LUB+UF UR parity 15/386

cube 4 (12/8):
y

[U' R : [E, R2]] // UF DR FL 7/393
[U D L' : [E, L2]] // UF BR DB 9/402
[R2 U' : [S, R2]] // UF UB UR 8/410
[U, L' E' L] // UF UL LD 8/418
[R2' F : [R2, E]] // UF RF DF 8/426
[L', D M D'] // UF LB LD 8/434
[R U D : [R' D' R, U2]] // UFR FUL DFL 13/447
[R U D' : [U, R' D R]] // UFR RDB LUB 13/460
[R D' R', U'] // UFR LDB UBR 8/468
[U, R' D' R] // UFR RFD UBR 8/476

cube 5 (11'/5''):
z' y'

R' U' R U R U R U' R' U' // UF DR UL 10/486
[U : [L' E L, U]] // UF UR RB 9/495
[U' D' R' : [E', R2]] // UF DB BL 9/504
[U R U', M'] // UF RF BU 8/512
[U' D R' : [E, R2]] // UF FL DF 9/521
[U D : [S, R' F' R]] // UF BU DL (break into flip) 12/533
[U : [U, L' E' L]] // UF LD parity 9/542
[D R D' R' : [U2, R' D R]] // UFR DFR UBL 15/557
[U', R D' R'] // UFR UBR LDB 8/565
[R' D : [F2, D' R D R']] // UFR FUL LDF (break into first twist) 10/575
[U' R' : [U, R' D R]] // UFR DFL RDB (solve twist 1, break into second twist) 11/586
U R2 U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R U' // UFR DBR+UF UR parity 17/603

cube 6 (10/6'):
y2

[S' : [L' E L, U]] // UF RB RU 10/613
[M, L U L' U'] // UF UL BU 9/622
[F' : [R U' R', E]] // UF RF FD 10/632
[M' : [U' L' U, M2]] // UF DB LF 9/641
[D' M D, R'] // UF RD RF 8/649
[R' U' D' R : [D, R U' R']] // UFR DBL UBL 15/664
[R : [U2, R D R']] // UFR UBR FUL 9/673
[U' R' : [U2, R' D R]] // UFR DFL RUB 11/684
U' R' D' R U R' D R D' R' D R U' R' D' R U D // UFR DFR cw twist 18/702

cube 7 (10/8):
z' y

[U' : [U', R' E R]] // UF LF UL 9/711
[U' M' : [U', R E' R']] // UF LB FD 11/722
L U L' U' L' U' L' U L U // UF DL UR 10/732
[U M' U : [M', U2]] // UF UB BD 9/741
[R' f R' : [S', R2]] // UF FR RD 9/750
[R2 U : [R D R', U2]] // UFR BUL BDR 11/761
[D : [R' D' R, U]] // UFR UBR FDL 10/771
[D : [U', R' D R]] // UFR BDL UFL 10/781
[U', R' D' R] // UFR RFD UFL 8/789

cube 8 (10'/6):
x' y

[L' E' L, U] // UF LD UL 8/797
[M', U' R U] // UF FR FD 8/805
[M', U' L' U] // UF BU LF 8/813
(M D' M' D')2 // UF RD BD 8/821
[S' : [U, L' E L]] // UF RU RB 10/831
R E' R' U' R E R2' E2' R U R' E2' R // UF BL 2flip 13/844
[U R U : [R' D' R, U2]] // UFR RDB RUB 13/857
[F, R B' R'] // UFR BUL LFU 8/865
[R D : [R' D' R, U]] // UFR DFL RFD 12/877

cube 9 (11/5'):
z

[L : [U, L E' L']] // UF BL RF 9/886
[R' : [F, R' S' R]] // UF RU DL 9/895
[M, U2] // UF UB DB 4/899
[L E2 L', U] // UF BR UL 8/907
[F : [L' U L, E']] // UF LF FD 10/917
[M2 U' : [M, U2]] // UF UL parity 7/924
[U' : [D', R' U' R]] // UFR BDL RDB 10/934
[U R' : [U', R' D R]] // UFR LUB LDF 11/945
[R' F : [R U R', D]] // UFR LFU BUR (break into twist) 12/957
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // UFR UBR+UF UR parity 14/971


----------



## Jacck (Apr 13, 2019)

Just finished my 4th Mo3 in 4bld in a row at the weekly competition:

2019-12: 9:48.30 (10:29.53,9:24.44,9:30.92)
2019-13: 10:28.10 (8:11.81,11:08.29,12:04.21)
2019-14: 9:17.12 (8:13.54,10:02.96,9:34.85)
2019-15: 11:25.21 (11:22.47,11:30.12,11:23.03)

mean-of-4-means-of-3=10:14.68


----------



## sigalig (Apr 14, 2019)

22.91 3bld PB ao12! And 23.86 PB ao25. Previous PBs were 23.29 and 25.44, respectively. The ao25 has a couple horrible counting solves but that's to be expected with an ao25 I guess. 

For the ao12, scramble alg counts were
10, 9, 10 (w/ floating 2twist), 11 algs, 10 algs, 10 algs, 11 algs, 10 algs (w/ floating 2twist), 10 algs, 10 algs, 10 algs, 9 algs

So basically, exactly average scramble set as far as alg count goes 

Average exec time = 13.44
Average stps = 7.44!



Spoiler: ao12 reconstruction



1. 22.35 F2 R2 B2 D' R2 D R2 D' F2 R2 U L' U' F' U2 L B R F' U F 

[M' : [U' L' U, M2]] // UF DB LF 9/9
[R F R', S'] // UF RD DL 8/17
[r' U' : [M', U2]] // UF RB LU 7/24
[U : [L E' L', U]] // UF UR RF 9/33
[R U' R' U, M'] // UF FD UR 9/42; missed an easy UR float here :/
[U : [R D R', U2]] // UFR RBD UBL 9/51
[U', R D' R'] // UFR UBR LDB 8/59
[R' D' : [U', R' D R]] // UFR UFL BUR 12/71
[R U R', D] // UFR RFD FDL 8/89
U D R2' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R U' D' // UFR DFR+UF UR parity 19/108

108 moves in 13.9 seconds = 7.78 stps

2. 21.80 L' R2 D F2 U R2 B2 U2 B2 D' B2 L' F2 D2 L B U B' R' Rw2 Uw2

z2
[R U' R' U, M2] // UF DB UR 10/10
[S' U L : [E', L2]] // UF FR LU 9/19
[U' D R : [E, R2]] // UF DF FL 9/28
[U' : [R2', S]] // UF DR UB 6/34
[R U' R : [E', R2]] // UF BL BR 9/43
[U : [L2, S']] // UF DL UB 6/49
[D R' U : [D, R U' R']] // UFR BUR BDL 14/63
[R' U' : [R U R', D]] // UFR LDF LUF 12/75
[R U : [U, R' D' R]] // UFR BDR LUB 11/86

86 moves in 13.5 seconds = 6.37 stps

3. 23.91 R2 D' F R2 L B2 U' R' U2 R' F2 D2 F2 R L U2 L' U2 B2 U' Rw Uw2 

z2 x
[R U R' U', M'] // UF UR BU 9/9
[L', D M D'] // UF LB LD 8/17
[R' F R : [S, R2]] // UF LU RD 9/26
[E', L' U L] // UF RF FL 8/34
M u2 M u2 // UF DB DF 4/38
[L' : [L' E L, U]] // UF RB FL 9/47
[U' D R' : [U', R' D R]] // UFR DBL BUL 13/60
[R D : [R' D' R, U]] // UFR DFL RFD 12/72
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U' R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // UFR FUL+UF UR parity 20/92
U R U R' D' R U' R' U R U' R' D R U R' U2 // UBR DBR cw twist 17/109

109 moves in 14.4 seconds = 7.57 stps

4. 23.04 F' R B' D2 F' R D B2 L F R2 D2 R2 B L2 F' B L2 U2 F2 Fw 

z'
[M', U' L' U] // UF BU LF 8/8
[M' U R : [E', R2]] // UF LB RD 9/17
[M', R U' R' U] // UF UR FD 9/26
L U L' U' L' U' L' U L U // UF DL UR 10/36
[U' : [U' M U, R]] // UF FR BD 9/45
[U, L' E L] // UF UL RB 8/53
[R' U' R, E] // UF BR RF 8/61
[D2, R U R'] // UFR LDB RDF 8/69
[U' R : [U2, R D R']] // UFR LUB UFL 11/80
[R D R', U'] // UFR RDB UBR 8/88
[D : [U, R' D' R]] // UFR FDL UBR 10/98

98 moves in 14.0 seconds = 7.0 stps

5. 23.36 L2 D2 L2 R2 F' L2 B' R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R D B2 U L2 U2 R F U2 Rw2 

x2
[S' U' R : [E', R2]] // UF BL LD 9/9
[R' F : [R2, E]] // UF RD DF 8/17
[R' S2 R, U] // UF FR UL 8/25
[M : [U' L' U, M2]] // UF LF DB 9/34
[S' : [L' E L, U]] // UF RB RU 10/44
[S' U : [S', L2]] // UF UB LU 8/52
[U D : [R D R', U2]] // UFR FDR UBL 11/63
[U' R' : [U2, R' D' R]] // UFR UFL RUB 11/74
[R U' D' : [R' U R, D']] // UFR DBL DFL 13/87
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // UFR UBR+UF UR parity 14/101

101 moves in 14.1 seconds = 7.16 stps

6. 24.03 D' L' D' F2 D2 B2 L2 R2 U' L2 R2 B2 L2 F' D' R U' F L' F' U' Rw' Uw 

z y'
[R' : (M D' M' D')2] // UF RF BD 9/9
[U' : [U', R' E R]] // UF LF UL 9/18
[U' D : [S, R' F' R]] // UF LD BU 12/30
[R' F : [E, R2]] // UF DF RD 8/38
[E, L U L'] // UF RB BL 8/46
[R E' R', U'] // UF LB UR 8/54
[R : [U, R D' R']] // UFR DBL LUB 9/63
[F' : [U2, R D R']] // UFR RUB DBR 10/73
[R' D' R, U2] // UFR UBL RDF 8/81
[UD R D' : [U', R' D R]] // UFR DFR LDF 16/97

97 moves in 14.1 seconds = 6.88 stps

7. (24.37[12/9]) U' B2 F2 U' F2 U2 B2 U' F2 R2 F2 L' D F2 U' L B D F U Rw' Uw' 

z' y
[R u' R' : [E', R2]] // UF BR RU 9/9
[L' U L, E] // UF FL BL 8/17
[U2, M] // UF DB UB 4/21
[U, L E' L'] // UF UL RF 8/29
[L' F' L, S] // UF LD DR 8/37
[R' F : [R S R', F2]] // UF DF UL 11/48
[R : [R D R', U]] // UFR LUB UBR 9/57
[D' : [R' D' R, U']] // UFR UFL BDR 10/67
[R' : [R D' R' D, F2]] // UFR FUL FDR 10/77
[D R : [R' U R U', F2]] // UFR LDF DBL 12/89
U2 R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U // 15/104

104 moves in 13.5 seconds = 7.7 stps

8. 24.21 D2 L D2 F2 L2 R' B2 L2 R U R2 B' L' D F D' U2 L' Fw'

z
(M D' M' D')2 // UF RD BD 8/8
[S : [R E' R', U']] // UF LB LU 10/18
[U' R U, M] // UF BU FR 8/26
[U', R E2 R'] // UF UR FL 8/34
[M' U' L' : [E, L2]] // UF RB LD 9/43
[R' F' : [E, R U' R']] // UF FD RU 12/55
[U, R' D R] // UFR LDF UBR 8/63
[R D' R' : [R' D R, U']] // UFR UFL DBR 13/76
D' R UD R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R D' R' D // UFR BDL+UF UR 20/96
UD' R' D R U R' D' R D R' D' R U' R' D R U' // UBL DFR ccw twist 18/114

114 moves in 14.2 seconds = 8.02 stps

9. 23.43 R2 L2 B' U2 F U B2 U B2 D2 R' U2 R2 B2 L D2 L' B2 D2 R' Fw' Uw 

x' y'
R' U' R U R U R U' R' U' // UF DR UL 10/10
[M, U2] // UF UB DB 4/14
[l F : [F, l' S' l]] // UF RU FR 11/25
[U' : [S, R' F2 R]] // UF BU FL 10/35
[R U' R' : [E', R2]] // UF BR BL 9/44
[U' R' U, M'] // UF FD BR 8/52; missed an easy DF float 
[R' D : [F2, D' R D R']] // UFR FUL LDF 10/62
[U' : [U' L U, R']] // UFR BDR BDL 9/71
[l' U : [R D' R', U2]] // UFR LUB FUL 11/82
U' R' D' R U R' D R D' R' D R U' R' D' R U D // UFR DFR cw 2twist 18/100

100 moves in 13.8 seconds = 7.25 stps

10. 21.51 B D2 L2 U2 F U2 F' R2 B' F U2 F2 D' L' F D R' D L2 D B Uw2

y2
U' L U L U' L' U' L' U' L U2 // UF FL DL 11/11
[U, L E' L'] // UF UL FR 8/19
[U' : [S, R' B R]] // UF RD DB 10/29
[UD' L' : [E, L2]] // UF BR DF 9/38
[M, R' U' R U] // UF UR BU 9/47
[R E' R', U'] // UF LB UR 8/55
[U R U' : [U', R D' R']] // UFR FDR LDB 13/68
[U D : [R U' R', D2]] // UFR LDF RDB 11/79
[R B' R', F] // UFR LUF BUL 8/87
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // UFR UBR+UF UR 14/101

101 moves in 12.75 seconds = 7.92 stps

11. 21.41 D R F R D' R2 L' U B2 R2 B' D2 B' L2 D2 B U2 B R2 L2 Uw' 

y
[r' U' : [M', U2]] // UF RB LU 7/7
[R E' R', U'] // UF LB UR 8/15
[R' F : [R S' R', F]] // UF LF DR 11/26
(M D M' D)2 // UF LD BD 8/34
[U : [L E' L', U2]] // UF UB RF 9/43
[M', U2] // UF DF UB 4/47
[l D : [U, R' D' R]] // UFR UFL UBR 12/59
[R : [U' L' U, R2]] // UFR DBR BUL 9/68
[D, R U R'] // UFR FDL RFD 8/76
[R : [U', R D' R']] // UFR DBL RFD 9/87

87 moves in 11.15 seconds = 7.8 stps

12. (20.44) R2 D B2 U' R2 B2 L2 U' F2 U L2 R' F2 L2 B' U R' F U' F' D' Fw' Uw

z x'
[M', U' R U] // UF FR FD 8/8
[L, D M D'] // UF LF LD 8/16
[M' : [U R' U', M2]] // UF DF RB 9/25
[R : [M', U R U']] // UF BU RD 9/34
[U', R E' R'] // UF UR LB 8/42
[L F' L', S'] // UF LU UR 8/50; missed another nice UR float, but I was reasonably nervous at this point lol
[U'D R' : [R' D R, U']] // UFR BUL DBL 13/63
[U R' U' : [D', R U R']] // UFR DFR BUR 14/77
U R U' R' D' R U R' U' R U R' D R U' R' // UFR DBR ccw 2twist 16/93

93 moves in 11.9 seconds = 7.82 stps





Spoiler: ao25 times and scrambles



1. 22.19 D2 R B L2 D2 B L2 F D2 L2 B2 R2 F' D2 L' D F R' B U' F Rw' Uw2 
2. 24.28 R' B U' D' F B2 U L' F' R L2 B2 D' F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D L2 Rw Uw 
3. 22.16[10'/8->6 UBL float] U2 L2 D2 R2 B' D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 R F L2 U R D2 L' U2 F Fw' Uw2 
4. (DNF(31.22)) F D' L F2 U' F2 D B2 R2 B2 U' F2 R2 D' F L' F' D2 L U2 R' Fw 
5. 24.55 U' L2 D2 B L2 B' D' B D2 F L2 F L2 B' R2 D2 F U2 L D' Rw Uw 
6. 23.60 B D' B2 U' L2 D2 L2 U L2 F2 B' D L' F' R' F U2 R U 
7. 29.21 U2 F2 U F2 D B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D2 B2 L B R2 D2 L' R F U2 R2 Rw2 Uw2 
8. 22.35 F2 R2 B2 D' R2 D R2 D' F2 R2 U L' U' F' U2 L B R F' U F 
9. 21.80 L' R2 D F2 U R2 B2 U2 B2 D' B2 L' F2 D2 L B U B' R' Rw2 Uw2 
10. 23.91 R2 D' F R2 L B2 U' R' U2 R' F2 D2 F2 R L U2 L' U2 B2 U' Rw Uw2 
11. 23.04 F' R B' D2 F' R D B2 L F R2 D2 R2 B L2 F' B L2 U2 F2 Fw 
12. 23.36 L2 D2 L2 R2 F' L2 B' R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R D B2 U L2 U2 R F U2 Rw2 
13. 24.03 D' L' D' F2 D2 B2 L2 R2 U' L2 R2 B2 L2 F' D' R U' F L' F' U' Rw' Uw 
14. 24.37[12/9] U' B2 F2 U' F2 U2 B2 U' F2 R2 F2 L' D F2 U' L B D F U Rw' Uw' 
15. 24.21 D2 L D2 F2 L2 R' B2 L2 R U R2 B' L' D F D' U2 L' Fw' 
16. 23.43 R2 L2 B' U2 F U B2 U B2 D2 R' U2 R2 B2 L D2 L' B2 D2 R' Fw' Uw 
17. 21.51 B D2 L2 U2 F U2 F' R2 B' F U2 F2 D' L' F D R' D L2 D B Uw2 
18. 21.41 D R F R D' R2 L' U B2 R2 B' D2 B' L2 D2 B U2 B R2 L2 Uw' 
19. (20.44) R2 D B2 U' R2 B2 L2 U' F2 U L2 R' F2 L2 B' U R' F U' F' D' Fw' Uw 
20. (DNF(40.00)) L D2 F2 R2 U L2 U B2 L2 F2 L R B U L' R2 B2 F' D Rw 
21. 26.34 F R' U2 B R2 F' L F2 U B L2 B' U2 B D2 F' U2 L2 B R2 U2 Rw 
22. 27.08 D F2 U B2 R2 B2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L' D2 R' B L' D R D F2 D Rw' Uw2 
23. 24.27+ R' F' U R2 B2 R2 D L2 R2 U2 F2 D' L R' F2 U B F U2 Uw2 
24. 23.97 L' B2 D2 B2 U' L2 U R2 U' L2 R2 U2 B' R U F' R B L' F2 Rw Uw 
25. (19.84) U2 B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R' B2 F2 R2 B R F' D L' F D' F2 L Rw2 Uw


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 14, 2019)

Jacck said:


> Just finished my 4th Mo3 in 4bld in a row at the weekly competition:
> 
> 2019-12: 9:48.30 (10:29.53,9:24.44,9:30.92)
> 2019-13: 10:28.10 (8:11.81,11:08.29,12:04.21)
> ...


From my personal perspective, more importantly that's a nice ao12 of 10:16.02!


----------



## Jacck (Apr 14, 2019)

Mike Hughey said:


> From my personal perspective, more importantly that's a nice ao12 of 10:16.02!


Counting from attempt 2 in 2019-10 I had already a nice ao12 in 9:54,53, but this is my first very nice mo12


----------



## sigalig (Apr 15, 2019)

Ended up getting a 25.96 PB ao50 continuing on from my PB ao25 from yesterday! My previous PB ao50 was 27.27 from like 4 months ago
2 counting 31s, a counting 35, 36, and 39 too lmao



Spoiler: times and scrambles



Generated By csTimer on 2019-04-14
avg of 50: 25.96

Time List:
1. 22.19 D2 R B L2 D2 B L2 F D2 L2 B2 R2 F' D2 L' D F R' B U' F Rw' Uw2
2. 24.28 R' B U' D' F B2 U L' F' R L2 B2 D' F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D L2 Rw Uw
3. 22.16[10'/8->6 UBL float] U2 L2 D2 R2 B' D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 R F L2 U R D2 L' U2 F Fw' Uw2
4. 31.22 F D' L F2 U' F2 D B2 R2 B2 U' F2 R2 D' F L' F' D2 L U2 R' Fw
5. 24.55 U' L2 D2 B L2 B' D' B D2 F L2 F L2 B' R2 D2 F U2 L D' Rw Uw
6. 23.60 B D' B2 U' L2 D2 L2 U L2 F2 B' D L' F' R' F U2 R U
7. 29.21 U2 F2 U F2 D B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D2 B2 L B R2 D2 L' R F U2 R2 Rw2 Uw2
8. 22.35 F2 R2 B2 D' R2 D R2 D' F2 R2 U L' U' F' U2 L B R F' U F
9. 21.80 L' R2 D F2 U R2 B2 U2 B2 D' B2 L' F2 D2 L B U B' R' Rw2 Uw2
10. 23.91 R2 D' F R2 L B2 U' R' U2 R' F2 D2 F2 R L U2 L' U2 B2 U' Rw Uw2
11. 23.04 F' R B' D2 F' R D B2 L F R2 D2 R2 B L2 F' B L2 U2 F2 Fw
12. 23.36 L2 D2 L2 R2 F' L2 B' R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R D B2 U L2 U2 R F U2 Rw2
13. 24.03 D' L' D' F2 D2 B2 L2 R2 U' L2 R2 B2 L2 F' D' R U' F L' F' U' Rw' Uw
14. 24.37[12/9] U' B2 F2 U' F2 U2 B2 U' F2 R2 F2 L' D F2 U' L B D F U Rw' Uw'
15. 24.21 D2 L D2 F2 L2 R' B2 L2 R U R2 B' L' D F D' U2 L' Fw'
16. 23.43 R2 L2 B' U2 F U B2 U B2 D2 R' U2 R2 B2 L D2 L' B2 D2 R' Fw' Uw
17. 21.51 B D2 L2 U2 F U2 F' R2 B' F U2 F2 D' L' F D R' D L2 D B Uw2
18. (21.41) D R F R D' R2 L' U B2 R2 B' D2 B' L2 D2 B U2 B R2 L2 Uw'
19. (20.44) R2 D B2 U' R2 B2 L2 U' F2 U L2 R' F2 L2 B' U R' F U' F' D' Fw' Uw
20. (DNF(40.00)) L D2 F2 R2 U L2 U B2 L2 F2 L R B U L' R2 B2 F' D Rw
21. 26.34 F R' U2 B R2 F' L F2 U B L2 B' U2 B D2 F' U2 L2 B R2 U2 Rw
22. 27.08 D F2 U B2 R2 B2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L' D2 R' B L' D R D F2 D Rw' Uw2
23. 24.27+ R' F' U R2 B2 R2 D L2 R2 U2 F2 D' L R' F2 U B F U2 Uw2
24. 23.97 L' B2 D2 B2 U' L2 U R2 U' L2 R2 U2 B' R U F' R B L' F2 Rw Uw
25. (19.84) U2 B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R' B2 F2 R2 B R F' D L' F D' F2 L Rw2 Uw
26. 28.66[12->10/6''->4'' (full UBL float with 2comm 3twist)] B2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U F2 R2 U2 F2 U' R2 B' F2 L D' F2 U2 F' R' D' Rw Uw
27. 31.34+ D2 U2 L2 F2 D2 B2 R' B2 L F2 D2 R F L' U F2 U B2 U' R' F' Rw'
28. 22.67 B U' L2 F2 L2 R2 D2 B2 D' R2 D2 B R2 U2 B L F2 R B' U2
29. 29.64 U B2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U B2 D F' U' L U' B' U R D R2 B' Fw'
30. 27.51 R2 F' R2 B' U2 F2 U2 L2 F' L2 R2 B L D2 B R' D' U2 L' R2 U' Rw' Uw
31. 26.83 U2 B2 R B2 L' B2 F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 L' D' F R2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 F' Fw Uw2
32. (DNF(31.10)) B2 U R2 D2 B2 U' F2 D' B L' U' B2 U' L F2 D' L' U' Rw2 Uw2
33. 24.67 B' R' L2 D2 U2 B2 D2 F U2 B' L2 B D2 R U B' L2 R' B' L Uw2
34. 23.92 L2 U' R B2 L D' L' R2 B L2 B U2 B' R2 B R2 L2 F' R2 D' B2 Rw
35. 34.48 D F' R U R2 B2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 D' R2 B L2 R' U2 F2 R' B2 Rw
36. 35.26 F' U2 D2 F' L2 U R' L' B' U2 D F2 D2 B2 U' F2 U' R2 D2 L2 Rw Uw2
37. 25.83 U F' R2 B' R2 F U' F D2 B2 U2 L' U2 R' U2 F2 L2 D2 L' Uw2
38. 27.19 D R F2 R D2 B2 R2 U2 R U2 F2 L F R' U F' D F2 D' L2 B' Rw' Uw'
39. 26.25 R2 U' F2 R2 D' B2 U' L2 F2 D2 R B U F L F R2 U' B R2 Uw'
40. 22.41 R2 B' R2 B U2 B L2 U2 B R2 F2 R D F R2 D B L' B' R2 Fw Uw2
41. 24.56[8'->6''/7'->5' from UBL float and UL UB swap] D L U2 D R2 L' F U B2 R2 U F2 U2 R2 U F2 U D B' R Rw'
42. 39.50 D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D' L2 U B2 U2 B2 R' U L' B' F' U2 L' U L2 D Rw' Uw2
43. 36.67 F D B2 U L2 U R2 D R2 F2 R' B U' B R B F L' R Fw' Uw
44. 23.08 F' U2 F' L2 D2 F' D2 B2 L2 R2 D2 F2 D' R F2 U B' F2 L F L2 Fw'
45. 26.13 F2 D2 F R2 F D2 B' R2 D2 F R' U2 B' U2 L D' F L2 F2 R2 Rw2 Uw2
46. 23.44 R' B' R F' B R' F U R L D2 R' U2 R' B2 D2 R B2 F
47. (DNF(25.45)) L' D' B R' L B R D' F2 R2 U2 L' D2 L F2 U2 L2 D2 R D2 Fw
48. 25.16 L U' L' U D R' U R2 D' R2 F L2 B' U2 D2 F' R2 U2 B' Rw' Uw2
49. 22.80 D B2 U F D' F L2 U2 L D B2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U F2 U' R2 B2 Uw'
50. 23.51 D2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 D' U2 B2 L2 F2 L U2 F U R2 D B D' B' Rw Uw


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Apr 15, 2019)

9/11 Multi-BLD PB. Got a 6/6 two days ago and 7/8 yesterday. This attempt was nice. Cam died during 5th cube exe. But I executed KT instead of KI at cube 5 (3corners off) and on cube 9 I memoed wrong letter and then correctly tracked. Ended up messing up only 3 corners.
Overall happy but sad its a PB with 11 cubes attempted instead of like 8/8 or something haha


----------



## S.S.STAR (Apr 16, 2019)

Finally sub-1.

51.73s. R' F R' U R2 F L F2 B L' D2 R2 F' U2 F' B2 U2 F2

4 solved pieces and 1 twisted corner and no parity yay.

Time to go slow because I'm switching my buffer. (and learning 3style.) So I think this is my final pb of M2/OP session, maybe?


----------



## sigalig (Apr 18, 2019)

Last 3 mbld attempts:

55/60 1:00:54 (52/60 1:00:00)
59/60 59:23
54/60 1:00:27 (52/60 1:00:00)

48.67 mo3 lol
hopefully I can roll that 44 pointer tomorrow

EDIT:

lol oops
just found a really hidden DNF in the pile lol

so actually this last attempt was 53/60 1:00:27, 51/60 1:00:00

rip. I guess 48.00 is still kind of satisfying tho


----------



## White KB (Apr 18, 2019)

I only had one sucess so far. I didn't record inspection though, so the solve itself was 4:58. LOL


----------



## Hari (Apr 19, 2019)

27.33 ao25 and 26.66 ao12. Had 2 DNFs in a row at the end in the ao25 that made a 37 count :/


----------



## sigalig (Apr 20, 2019)

Just got MBLD PB2, my fastest time on 60 cubes by almost a minute, and finished a 52.00 points mean of 3!!

59/60 59:23
51/60 1:00:00
*58/60 57:54!!*


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 21, 2019)

sigalig said:


> Just got MBLD PB2, my fastest time on 60 cubes by almost a minute, and finished a 52.00 points mean of 3!!
> 
> 59/60 59:23
> 51/60 1:00:00
> *58/60 57:54!!*


Just amazing work, Graham!
What is the maximum number of buffers you have floated too in an MBLD attempt?


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 21, 2019)

OH BLD
8:58(4:37)

sub 9

it was in church too so I had to turn slowly haha

first OH success and second BLD recent BLD success. I want to get sub3 again.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Apr 23, 2019)

8/8 MBLD!! 28:37[20:01]. Since Weekly Comp 2019-01 I've been doing MBLD (0/2 for like 3 weeks) and when I finally started putting effort in, I got better and better. Really impressed with myself. 100% does feel great. Caught it on cam aswell! RSA Nats from 17-19 May... CR is 12/13 in 49:49. CR2 is 9/9 40something. I am going to *see* if I can get to 13cubes before then... Wish me luck, won't be easy..


----------



## sigalig (Apr 24, 2019)

abunickabhi said:


> Just amazing work, Graham!
> What is the maximum number of buffers you have floated too in an MBLD attempt?



Not counting floating 2flips and floating 2twists, I think I've done like 5 or 6 different buffers in one attempt (UB, UL, UFR, UBR, UFL, FD)


----------



## sigalig (Apr 25, 2019)

Fun stat for my last 6 rounds of weekly comp 5bld:

9/18 successes at 3:31 mean
mean of the best successes of each round is 3:26 

Tfw PR single is still 4:18 lol
Trying to not let this get my hopes up for 2 5bld rounds this weekend


----------



## sigalig (Apr 25, 2019)

Ok 1 more encouraging stat lol
I've been trying lately to figure out a decent way to compute my MBLD global average. A couple ideas I had:

I took the mean of the bo3 for the last 8 sets of 3 mbld attempts I've done (all 60 cube attempts) and the mo8bo3 (lol) is 48.75 

48, 50, 52, 42, 44, 44, 58, 52
5 of 8 bo3s overWR yay

Though my comp this weekend only has 2 attempts so it's probably better to calculate the last 8 bo2s, mean for that is 48.25.

46, 42, 44, 44, 44, 58, 56, 52
3 of 8 bo2s overWR eh :/ at least the mean is good though


----------



## Hari (Apr 30, 2019)

Safely sub27 finally. No box but multi-phase + random orientation sort of offsets that.

Average of 12: 26.42
1. 25.54[10.46] R2 D L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D R2 D2 R2 F' L B L R2 D' R B L' B2
2. 24.51[9.69] F L2 B D2 B U2 B' L2 B' L2 F L D B L B L2 U R B2 F
3. (33.48[11.30]) R' U' D' R' F D B U' D R F U2 F' R2 D2 R2 F R2 B' L2 B
4. 23.99[8.72] U2 L2 U R2 B2 L2 U' B2 L2 D F' U B2 L D U2 F2 L2 D' R'
5. 24.90[9.23] B2 U' D F R' F' D L D L U2 F2 B2 L D2 L' D2 L D2 R2
6. 28.36[9.99] F2 U2 R2 D B2 U' L2 B2 R2 B2 R2 B D2 R F' L' U2 L' F' L' U'
7. (21.95[9.52]) F2 R2 F' R2 U2 R2 B2 D2 B' D2 L' R' F' D U R F D' R' B'
8. 28.25[12.10] F2 U2 R U2 L R2 D2 L' R2 D2 B2 D R' U2 B D' U2 F' L U L'
9. 25.87[9.21] D' B2 L2 U B2 D R2 D2 L2 D U' B' L2 U' F R' F D' F' U2 B
10. 26.57[9.53] D' R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 U2 L2 U B' L R U' R D' F' R2 B' L'
11. 29.87[10.92] R U2 F D B' L2 U F2 R' F' U2 B D2 F' R2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D2
12. 26.32[11.25] R' B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 L F2 L B2 D2 B L2 U B L' F L2 B' D


----------



## sigalig (May 2, 2019)

3:20.46 5bld PB mo3, pretty sure its WB also

Times/reconstructions:
1. 3:11.70 (40 algs/3.88 stps)

2. 3:25.25 (41 algs)

3. 3:24.44 (41 algs)


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (May 2, 2019)

Forgot to write this as it happened a week or so ago, but I got my first 2 3bld successes! 
Haven’t really practiced since then so I hope I can get some more!


----------



## Connor Yungbluth (May 2, 2019)

2/2 MBLD PB: 2:32.91

Happy with this, but I did 2-pass on the first cube to go safe, and I had a short pause (~3 seconds) trying recall a letter pair on cube 2, which together probably added ~15-20 seconds. This is definitely beatable sometime soon, and the road to sub 2 begins


----------



## Connor Yungbluth (May 2, 2019)

3/3 MBLD PB: 4:19.27

Ok this is insane for me. 1:26 per cube with 2-pass is crazy on 3 cubes. Sub-4 is definitely possible, but happy with this for now. A floating 2-flip was nice too 

4/4 is next, aiming for sub 6:45


----------



## sigalig (May 4, 2019)

Ok so my 3BLD PB mo3 is 20.58 from a couple weeks ago (10 algs, 10 algs, 8 algs) and I just got a 20.98 mo3 on all 10 alg scrambles lol

mean of 3: 20.98

Time List:
1. 21.91[10'/8] F' L2 D' L U L F2 B R D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B D2 B2 R2 D2 L2 Fw Uw 
2. 20.07[10'/8] R' D2 U2 B2 F R2 B' D2 F' U2 B2 L2 D L U L U R U' F2 R2 Rw 
3. 20.96[10'/5'] D2 L2 B' F2 L2 F U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 B L' B F U' F' D' U' F' R2 Rw2 Uw2

I guess the plethora of flips/twists made memo pretty good, around 8 or low 8 for each solve


----------



## Dylan Swarts (May 4, 2019)

10/14 MBLD in 55 mins. My biggest attempt yet. Used Orozco which my accuracy is not VERY reliable with, but improving. I believe all the errors are exe errors. Maybe one memo error. Nats in less than two weeks. Will see if I can possibly get comfortable with 14 by then.


----------



## MartinMarechal (May 5, 2019)

Finally got sub-5 at 4BLD tonight, very happy! Still using U2/r2/OP and no loci technique so I guess 3-style + roman rooms will release much more potential!


----------



## Underwatercuber (May 5, 2019)

MartinMarechal said:


> Finally got sub-5 at 4BLD tonight, very happy! Still using U2/r2/OP and no loci technique so I guess 3-style + roman rooms will release much more potential!
> 
> View attachment 10320


Roman rooms and loci are pretty much the same thing


----------



## Connor Yungbluth (May 6, 2019)

1:13.31 BLD-OH-2H relay. 35/16/22 splits. Really good BLD, best solve on 10 algs. Decent OH but trash 3x3 despite a XXCross :/

Sub 1 is on it's way


----------



## theos (May 10, 2019)

On my 15th attempt (and just in time for MBLD in a competition next week) I finally got my first ever MBLD success with a 3/3 (18:36). Forgot the last edge on my 2nd cube, but was able to come back and do it after corners; and then started executing corners as edges on my 3rd cube but was able to undo the damage and finish it correctly.



Spoiler: List of attempts



26 March - DNF (1/3) 
27 March - DNF (0/2) 
28 March - DNF (0/2) 
29 March - DNF (0/2) 
30 March - DNF (0/2) 
2 April - DNF (0/2) 
3 April - DNF (1/2) 
5 April - DNF (1/2) 
7 April - DNF (1/2) 
(Break while travelling)
1 May - DNF (0/3) - 3c | 2e flipped | 4c 3e
2 May - DNF (0/3) - 4c 3e | 4c 4e | X
4 May - DNF (1/3) - 3e | * | 4c 4e
5 May - DNF (1/3) - 4e | 3e | *
8 May - DNF (0/3) - 4c 4e | 2e flipped | 3e
10 May - 3 pts (3/3) in 18:36.36



_Edit:_ Finally uploaded video to YouTube - MultiBLD 3/3 - My first success


----------



## White KB (May 11, 2019)

Finally got a 3BLD mo3 and MBLD score (not in comp though) My mo3 for 3BLD was 12:24.48 and my MBLD single was 2/2 35:22. Not the best, but I'm trying to improve off of that.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (May 11, 2019)

3BLD PB! 1:22.09[42.42] Super nice. 12 edge letters, 8 corners. Orozco with like one comm, D2:[R U R', D'], NR is 1:43 and Nats is next weekend..


----------



## sigalig (May 12, 2019)

3:30.38 PB 5BLD ao5 yesterday. Includes a nice PB2 single on 39 algs 

avg of 5: 3:30.38

Time List:
1. (3:04.73[39 algs (16/18/24/12/6')]) Uw2 Bw2 F Uw B F Bw L' Dw L2 R' B' L2 Dw R Rw2 Fw R F Bw2 L' R F U D Dw2 B2 R2 Lw Bw2 Lw2 U Bw D' Rw' D' B' Lw' Bw Rw' Lw' Fw U' Rw' Lw2 L2 Bw D2 F' Rw' U Lw R Rw F' Dw' D Uw Lw' R2 3Uw 
2. 3:21.78 Lw2 Dw Uw2 B' Fw2 Rw2 U' Lw' R B Lw' D Dw2 R' Lw Fw' L' Fw F Bw' B2 L2 Bw Uw Fw2 Rw' U R2 Lw' L U Uw2 D' R' Uw' U2 B' Lw Bw Lw' B' Rw B2 F' Rw2 Uw' B2 F2 D Lw B2 F Uw' Fw2 Lw' Rw' D Uw' Rw2 L2 3Rw2 3Uw2 
3. (DNF(3:34.00)) Dw' Uw2 Lw2 L U' B2 D2 Uw' U2 Dw' Lw' Uw' Bw2 F' Rw Bw' D Rw F' Fw B2 U2 F2 D2 Fw2 Rw' L' Dw2 Bw2 Uw Rw2 Uw' Lw' D2 Uw B' Uw2 Lw2 U' Lw' Uw2 Bw2 D2 Uw2 F Bw' R Dw' U2 F2 Dw' B' L' D L2 Fw2 L R' D2 R2 3Rw2 
4. 3:36.53[did UFr DRf parity instead of RDf, had to undo it lol, so 2 extra parity algs smh] Rw F' U' B F' L2 Uw Lw2 Bw' Fw' R2 U' Uw2 Dw2 L Uw2 Lw' Fw' U2 Dw' Lw2 L F2 Lw2 D' U' F Fw2 Bw' Uw Rw L2 Fw2 Uw B Rw2 Uw Bw Fw D B2 D' Dw' Bw Fw2 Uw' D Fw D' U Rw B' Lw R Rw2 U Dw2 F Lw2 B' 3Fw 3Uw2 
5. 3:32.84 L' Rw' D' Bw' F2 U' Dw2 R2 Bw' Uw' Fw R2 Rw' Bw2 R' Fw D B Lw Dw' L' Lw Bw' Uw' Fw2 U2 Lw2 D Lw Fw' D2 B L Fw Lw Fw F Bw' Lw D2 Lw D2 Rw' L Uw U' L2 F Uw' Bw F2 B' D2 Rw2 Lw Uw2 Rw Dw' L' Fw 3Rw 3Uw'


----------



## Connor Yungbluth (May 15, 2019)

4:27.87 4BLD PB single

6 algs for centers, 12 algs for wings, 4 algs for corners (22 total)

~1:41/2:46 splits.
Memo was pretty good, but did 2 pass to go safe anyway.
Exec should've been better for the number of algs, plus I had a huge pause trying to remember my 5th center pair. Could've saved 15 or so seconds there. Very few pauses other than that.

I'm just happy to have something decent after a ton of fast DNFs (ranging from ~3:15-4:10)

Sub 4 sometime soon


----------



## Connor Yungbluth (May 17, 2019)

4:16.58 single, 4:31.48 mo3, 4:39.21 ao5. 

All 4BLD PBs

This is absolutely ridiculous. Can't wait to compete in 4BLD again, especially now that 4BLD mean is recognized 
(The mean would be WR21 NAR3 if it was official lol)

Just gotta finish 3-style to get my exec time down


Generated By csTimer on 2019-05-17
avg of 5: 4:39.21

Time List:
1. 4:25.52 F2 R D2 L' F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R U R' B' R2 F D' L' F D Rw2 Fw2 R U2 Fw2 R' B2 U L' D2 B2 R2 Fw Rw2 D U' Fw D L2 F' Rw Fw' B2 Uw2 Rw x' y2 
2. 4:52.35 D2 F2 D L2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 U B' D' U F R D R' D2 B' L' Uw2 B' Uw2 D' B' R2 Fw2 U' B2 Uw2 R2 F2 Rw F R' B2 Rw' Uw2 F U Uw Fw' U' R' F2 y 
3. (4:16.58) U2 R' L B U2 D L D' F2 R2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U L B2 Uw2 F' U L2 Fw2 Rw2 U B Uw2 Rw2 B' D F2 L' D' Rw U2 Uw Fw U2 Rw L' Uw B U' x' y' 
4. 4:39.76 U' L2 B2 R2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 D' U2 B' L' U' F' R' B L2 U' R' F Fw2 Uw2 B' U' F' U' Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 U' Rw2 F' Rw' B2 L' B' F2 Uw' L B U2 Fw' L2 Uw Rw x2 y' 
5. (DNF(5:20.02)[5 corners :/]) R2 L' D2 R' F' R2 B L2 D F' D2 B' U2 B D2 R2 U2 L2 F L2 B Rw2 Fw2 D F' D' U' B Rw2 D' F2 D Fw2 L' D' Fw2 L B Rw F2 Uw' Rw Uw U2 Rw2 Fw' F' z y


----------



## Hari (May 20, 2019)

New official PB last weekend. Also nod-donned successfully for the first time in comp.


----------



## V.Oken (May 21, 2019)

Just for fun 
Solving bld with YJ cube 2.0 cm


----------



## M O (May 21, 2019)

Success in my second 4bld attempt,
25:35


----------



## sigalig (May 22, 2019)

Sub-houred my first mbld attempt over 60 cubes! 54/62 in 59:44[37:47] 

And this gave me a 45.80 ao12 too woohooooo

55/60 1:00:54.00 (3 solved over the hour)
59/60 0:59:23.00
53/60 1:00:27.00 (2 solved over the hour)
58/60 0:57:54.00
49/60 1:02:06.00 (4 solved over the hour)
52/60 1:00:36.00 (none solved over the hour)
56/60 0:58:32.00
49/58 0:58:50.00
43/58 1:00:00.00
52/58 0:55:30.00
59/60 0:57:26.00
54/62 0:59:44.00

edit: lol I just found a hidden DNF by 2 flipped edges in that 54/62, so it's actually 53/62, and 45.60 ao12


----------



## Keroma12 (May 22, 2019)

First sub-1 ao12 (and PB by 20 seconds lol):

Generated By csTimer on 2019-05-21 (solving from 2019-05-21 19:49:18 to 2019-05-21 20:02:23)
avg of 12: 53.04

Time List:
1. 45.21=20.64+24.56 U R2 B2 U2 B2 U B2 U2 R2 D B2 U' B R D2 F' D2 F' U B D Uw @2019-05-21 19:49:18 
2. 56.66=24.51+32.14 D R' D2 F2 L B2 D2 U2 L2 D2 U2 R' F L2 R U B' R F D' Fw @2019-05-21 19:50:16 
3. 55.51=23.08+32.42 D' U2 L B2 F2 L U2 R' B2 L F2 U2 B' L B F' D' U' B R' Uw' @2019-05-21 19:51:31 
4. 45.83=23.71+22.11 L' B2 U2 L2 F2 D F2 D' L2 D F2 U2 R' D2 F R2 D F L2 F' Uw' @2019-05-21 19:52:41 
5. 1:01.98=28.49+33.49 F B U B L F' B D L' D2 L U2 R' D2 R B2 L U2 L F2 Uw2 @2019-05-21 19:53:42 
6. (DNF(56.56)=23.93+32.62) L2 F' D R2 F B D' B' R' L2 U' B2 U' B2 U2 F2 B2 U' L2 U' F2 Rw' Uw2 @2019-05-21 19:55:00 
7. 1:04.46=28.41+36.05 F B2 U L2 U' R2 D2 L2 D' L2 B2 U F2 R' F R2 B L U' R2 Rw' @2019-05-21 19:56:23 
8. (43.70=21.29+22.41) R D' L2 D2 F D2 B D2 L2 D2 L2 B' L2 D' R' B U2 L B' F R Fw' @2019-05-21 19:57:44 
9. 52.63=23.10+29.52 L2 U2 B' U F2 R' D2 B U2 R2 L2 U' B2 R2 L2 D B2 D' L' Fw Uw' @2019-05-21 19:58:44 
10. 45.65=24.89+20.75 U L2 F2 U L2 R2 D' U2 R2 B2 D F2 L B F2 U B2 F' R U2 Rw @2019-05-21 19:59:53 
11. 52.11=25.77+26.34 @2019-05-21 20:01:01 
12. 50.31=21.77+28.53 @2019-05-21 20:02:23
(last two from the weekly comp)

I need to practice more. And switch to CEEC.


----------



## Hari (May 23, 2019)

Perhaps PB mo3 with box and stackmat. 8,10,10 algs so I'm pretty pleased. 
Mean of 3: 22.67 
1. 20.25 R2 D F2 U R2 D' B2 R2 B2 F2 U2 F L' R' U' F2 U R2 B' L
2. 24.29 D2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D R2 U2 R2 B2 L R U' L' B' D L' R' B' R2 F2
3. 23.46 U2 B D2 U2 F' U2 B D2 B2 R2 B2 U B2 R D' L' D2 L' B D B


----------



## Hari (May 24, 2019)

18.86 B2 D2 B D2 L2 B' U2 F' U2 F' L U' B F' D' R2 U B' D 
PB with box and mat. Really came out of nowhere, 9 algs for me as I use UBL. First sub19 after so many 19's and really happy it's on 9 algs


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (May 27, 2019)

First official 4bld success, 9:34


----------



## Dylan Swarts (May 27, 2019)

Broke South African Record for 4bld! Slower than my usual times but I'll take it.


----------



## Keroma12 (May 27, 2019)

My best quiet competition for a couple of years.

Multi-BLD PR: 22/25 in 56:38, finally beat my 19/20 from almost two years ago. But NR is 20/20 






3BLD PR: 45.42, finally beat my 51.23 from literally the solve before 






And I finally got a (slow) 4BLD mean.


----------



## abunickabhi (May 28, 2019)

Nice work Dylan and Kevin!


----------



## hagner (May 28, 2019)

got the first 4bld mean in finland
but still last Place in the wca


----------



## Cale S (May 30, 2019)

5BLD pb single, rip avg5 though  

3:18.68, 3:38.88, 4:55.56, 3:27.17, DNF 



Spoiler



avg of 5: 4:00.54

Time List:
1. (3:18.68[1:26]) F Lw U' Fw Bw2 F2 Rw' Bw2 L2 Bw2 U Lw' Rw2 Bw Rw D2 Fw' Rw2 F' B Fw2 Dw' U' L Fw' R2 B2 R2 Rw' U2 R' Lw' Fw' Dw2 L2 Uw2 U' Lw U2 Lw2 Rw' Fw2 Rw Uw B2 Bw2 Lw' D2 B L Dw B2 Lw' U B2 Uw2 Fw L2 F Fw 
2. 3:38.88[1:18] Uw' L Rw2 D2 Lw2 Bw2 Rw2 Bw2 Lw' D' Lw2 L B2 D' R Dw' Bw2 Uw' Bw Lw2 U2 Uw' R U Uw2 Bw Uw2 U2 L2 Uw' D F2 Fw Dw U2 L2 Uw Rw2 R Lw2 L' D Bw' Uw Lw U Rw Fw' F2 Uw' Dw Bw U' B Fw' Bw2 U' D2 L' Lw2 
3. 4:55.56[2:28] U' L Bw2 B Uw' Rw F' Bw Fw L' Lw U Fw2 Uw' L' Rw2 B Uw' B2 Uw2 R F2 Fw' Uw2 F' L' D2 Bw' D2 Fw Uw2 Rw B Bw' L2 B Bw2 F2 Dw D2 Lw L' Rw2 Fw' Dw2 L Dw' F R' Bw' D Rw2 L' F2 Lw' L2 D2 Rw Lw' Fw2 
4. 3:27.17[1:22] B Uw2 Lw2 Uw' Dw2 Bw2 Fw' R' Uw Rw2 Lw F' Rw Uw' R2 Lw2 Bw' L' B2 U2 D2 R' F' D' R Uw2 Bw F R L' Uw2 D' U2 Fw2 U Bw2 F2 Rw2 B Bw' Lw' R B2 R' Rw' Fw Dw F2 Lw' R2 D' B' F2 D R' U' Rw' B' D F 
5. (DNF(4:05.76)[1:28]) D2 Uw Lw B F' Dw' Lw R2 U2 Fw D B Fw' R' B' R2 Bw U2 Rw2 R' Uw2 F' B2 Bw Fw' R Lw2 Uw' Rw' Uw2 Dw2 F' Rw2 Bw' R Uw' L D Lw R B Dw2 Lw2 R2 U Fw' L2 Bw' Rw2 U2 Dw F2 B' Dw L' D' Lw2 F2 Rw' F'


----------



## PugCuber (May 30, 2019)

Winning 3BLD Single at Acadiana Classic 2019
I’ll post the scramble and Reconstruction once the scramble is posted to WCADB.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Jun 2, 2019)

PB mo3:
Generated By csTimer on 2019-06-02
mean of 3: 1:25.57

Time List:
1. 1:36.61=54.97+41.64 R2 F' L2 R2 U2 B2 D' F2 U L2 R2 D' L2 F' D' L F R F' R Rw Uw2 
2. 1:18.07=36.48+41.59 F' U2 F2 R2 U2 B' R2 B D2 F R D L' F D' L U F D2 F' Rw2 
3. 1:22.03=41.05+40.97 B R2 D' L U R' B' F2 U2 L' U2 D2 R D2 R2 B2 L B2 U L2 Rw' Uw

NR single is 1:43 lol


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Jun 2, 2019)

Broke that again. mean is now 1:21.22 and ao5:

Generated By csTimer on 2019-06-02
avg of 5: 1:25.82

Time List:
1. 1:20.13=47.78+32.34[how] U2 L' U B U' R D2 B' U2 D2 F2 L D2 R' U2 L F2 U2 R' D Fw Uw2 
2. (1:13.07=38.27+34.79[lol sub 40 memo and exec]) D L D' U' L2 D' R2 U' B2 R2 U R2 F2 R' D U' F D U' F2 L Fw' Uw' 
3. 1:30.45=48.31+42.14[nice used AM comm for corners] D2 B2 L' U2 R' D2 R' B2 L2 R' D' F2 U2 R' B R D F2 Rw 
4. (DNF(1:31.71)=42.80+48.91[no idea lol. probably inverse corner comm and I missed a flipped edge]) D' L2 U' F2 D2 F2 D F2 D' U' L D B F' U' R U2 L2 D' B2 Fw' Uw2 
5. 1:26.89=41.27+45.62[WOW. I was like sure I DNF'ed cause I had a very bad lockup on my comm thought i messed it up. Then just did everything else super fast] D' L' D2 F2 D2 F2 L' B2 L' D2 U2 L' D B2 R F' D' F2 L D2 Fw' Uw


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jun 4, 2019)

55.84 3bld PB during a 3bld-oh-3x3 relay lol, 27/28 splits


----------



## sigalig (Jun 6, 2019)

My third attempt at 65 cubes (done for weekly comp btw) was 57/65 1:00:18, also 57/65 in 1:00:00  (DNFed the one cube I attempted over the hour)

37:55 memo, absolutely insane for me, everything went soooo smoothly and I was very well concentrated nearly the whole time

Super happy with this. Huge improvement from the first two attempts which were both DNF lol. I think I could maybe get a PB on 65 cubes possibly before worlds 
70 sub-hour by the end of this year for sure

EDIT: OMG WAT

i just realized that I accidentally put a solved cube in the DNF pack when sorting them after the attempt lol

this was actually 58/65 1:00:00!!! wtf
that's like the inverse of when i miss a hidden DNF and find it an hour later lol


----------



## theos (Jun 9, 2019)

After 10 failed attempts, I finally got my first 4BLD success.


Spoiler: All my attempts





```
25 May 2019  DNF (31:51) - scrambled
28 May 2019  DNF (23:12) - scrambled
29 May 2019  DNF (20:04) - 10 centers, 4 wings
30 May 2019  DNF (25:45) - 5 wings, 3 corners
 1 Jun 2019  DNF (25:41) - 2 centers, 3 wings, 3 corners
 3 Jun 2019  DNF (22:28) - 8 centers, 4 wings
 4 Jun 2019  DNF (18:40) - scrambled
 5 Jun 2019  DNF (21:32) - 2 centers, 8 wings, 4 corners
 6 Jun 2019  DNF (20:29) - scrambled
 7 Jun 2019  DNF (23:43) - 6 centers
 9 Jun 2019  22:34
```



Video @ 18x memo, 12x exec


----------



## CarterK (Jun 10, 2019)

At first glance it looks like a fail but I'm actually super happy with this.

24.77 mo3 (was pb)

24.65 mo3 (now pb)

19.17 single (pb)

26.77 ao5 (pb is 26.73)

Generated By csTimer on 2019-06-10
avg of 12: DNF
Time List:
1. 24.67 L2 B2 R' F B' D' R2 F2 R F2 R2 U2 F2 B2 L2 D R2 D R2 Uw'
2. 21.82 F R2 F' L2 D2 F2 R2 F D2 F2 D R D' U2 B' F2 D' L2 U2 F2 Rw2
3. 27.83 L2 U2 L2 B2 D B2 L2 U R2 D U2 R U R2 B2 F' R U' B U2 Uw2
4. 27.80 B2 R B2 D' B' U' R2 F B2 R' U' F2 L2 D' F2 D R2 U2 D' F2 B2 Rw
5. (DNF(31.92)) L' D2 U2 R' B2 F2 R D2 R' B2 D2 B' D R D2 R F' D U' R Rw' Uw2
6. 31.31 D' F2 L' U' L2 F' U L2 B R2 B' D2 F' R2 B' D2 F2 D2 B' L F' Uw2
7. DNF(28.96) U B L F' D2 B U L2 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 U F' U' Rw2
8. 39.06 L F L' U B R' F U2 B' U2 D2 L U2 D2 L' D2 L' F2 D2 Rw2 Uw2
9. (19.17) F' U' R' B L B L' U2 L2 B U2 B R2 B U2 R2 F2 R2 F' Rw' Uw2
10. 27.94 F' U2 L2 B U2 F L2 F' R2 F2 D2 F D' L' B' U B2 F' U2 B' F' Fw' Uw
11. 26.83 R D2 R2 F2 D R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U B U' L U2 F' U2 L
12. 27.04 R' D R2 F2 B' R D' B' L' F U2 F2 R2 F' B2 L2 F B Rw2 Uw'

If the DNFs were solved it's a 27.61 ao12. Pretty sure my pb ao12 is like 37 lol


----------



## Cale S (Jun 11, 2019)

5BLD pb mo3 and avg5 

avg of 5: 3:37.54

Time List:
1. (3:19.51[1:15]) D R Fw2 D U2 Uw2 Dw' Lw2 Rw2 U L U2 Lw2 L B D2 Lw R' L2 Fw2 Uw2 R' Lw' Dw2 Bw' Dw2 Rw' F2 U2 F' Uw2 F U F Fw R' Rw' U' B2 Bw2 U2 Fw Lw' D B' Fw2 Dw' Fw Lw F Rw' Fw Rw' Lw2 U B F' D B2 Dw' 
2. 3:32.32[1:19] Rw' U' Lw' R2 Fw' D2 F Fw' U Dw2 Rw2 D' B2 D2 Uw L Bw2 D2 F' Uw2 F' Rw' U' Lw' F Rw R2 D' U' F2 D2 Rw Fw2 R Lw2 Fw2 L' D' R B D R2 Dw U' Uw D2 F2 D Lw D' B' U' L2 Bw Uw R2 Lw' L2 Bw Lw' 
3. 3:41.57[1:27] Fw' U F2 Bw' L2 Lw' Uw' Lw2 F Dw Fw' Bw' F2 Rw R Uw2 Dw2 D R' Dw2 B' Uw' Bw2 Fw L' D2 U' R2 Fw2 R L U L D B2 Dw Fw' Lw2 L2 Fw U Dw' D' L2 U' B Bw Dw' Uw2 Fw Uw Lw F2 Bw2 Dw' U B' Lw2 Uw' R' 
4. (4:42.27[2:20]) Rw Uw F' Rw2 Fw L2 Bw' Dw D' B2 Lw' Bw D R Rw2 B2 R2 Rw D' F' Fw2 Rw2 B Fw' Rw2 L D R' Rw Bw2 Fw U F' Uw' Rw' U' Dw Fw D2 Dw' Uw L2 Dw' F' D2 Lw U' D2 L2 D2 B' D F' Rw2 R F2 B2 L' F Fw 
5. 3:38.73[1:40] B2 Bw2 Uw' Dw' D2 B R B2 Lw2 Uw2 Dw' Bw U Lw' Uw2 L2 Rw Fw' U2 B' Fw' R' B Dw2 Lw' U2 R2 Fw Rw2 Fw' Dw' Bw2 D' Fw2 Uw Fw2 R' Bw B2 F L2 Uw' Fw Rw L' Uw2 Dw2 Lw' U2 B' L2 Uw2 B Rw2 Fw' Rw' B Bw' Dw Lw


----------



## schapel (Jun 15, 2019)

43/46 57:56 MBLD PB

Errors:
1. U2 off
2. E' off
3. 3e off, haven't looked into the cause yet

pretty decent though, first 40 pointer


----------



## M O (Jun 15, 2019)

don't know whether this is a fail or accomplishment but after a streak of 10 DNFs and a disgusting 4:00, I got a 1:37 success, hopefully back on track to beating my 1:24 PB soon.


----------



## sigalig (Jun 17, 2019)

23.65 PB ao25 with counting 31, 30, and 29 lol

avg of 25: 23.65

Time List:
1. 25.07 D2 R2 D B2 F2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U' F L2 R' F' D B R' F' L2 B2 Fw' Uw 
2. 20.87 D F2 D2 B2 L2 D B2 D' U' R2 B' U B F' U' R D2 F2 D R' Rw 
3. 20.77 R F2 D' F2 U' L2 D L2 D F2 U B2 R2 F' L F U' L2 U F2 L' Rw' Uw' 
4. 25.75 B' L2 D' B2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 R2 D' F' L D' F2 L R2 D2 F Uw2 
5. 23.92+ R B2 F2 L2 D R2 U B2 D2 U B2 U' L D2 L' B U B F R' F Fw 
6. 23.70 L D U2 B2 U2 R D2 L F2 L' U2 R U2 R F R' U' B2 D2 B D2 Rw2 Uw 
7. (19.68) D F' B2 U B2 U' F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 B L2 R U' R2 B' F' L' Rw' Uw 
8. 20.60 L2 B2 F' D2 F R2 U2 L2 F R2 L' D' L' R' D' B' L' U' F L2 Uw2 
9. 20.45+ B D R2 U2 F R' L' B' U2 B2 D2 R F2 U2 L F2 U2 L2 F2 D Fw Uw2 
10. (19.59) D L U' D F L' D L2 B' D2 B2 U2 F2 L' B2 U2 L2 D2 R' L' F2 Rw' Uw 
11. 23.17 L' F2 D L2 U' R2 U L2 D2 B2 U' F2 U R' U2 B' D2 U2 R2 F Rw2 Uw' 
12. 21.92 D' R2 B2 F2 U2 R2 U' R2 B2 F2 U' R' F' L U' B' U2 R B2 L R2 Rw' Uw 
13. 30.87 D2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 D2 R2 D' L2 B' F D' R' B D' F' D' L' U' Fw' 
14. 27.46 F U' B2 R2 D' B2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 U' L' D' B2 U2 R F U F' Fw' 
15. 22.86 D2 B L U R2 L' F' L B2 U2 R2 B' U2 F R2 U2 D2 B2 R2 D' Fw Uw2 
16. 31.78 L D' R2 F L2 B U2 L2 B' F' U2 B L' D2 B' D' U' F' L' 
17. 24.92 L' F L F2 L' B R F L U B2 U L2 D B2 D R2 D' F2 D Fw' Uw2 
18. (DNF(27.00)) D' R D' R D L2 U' B R B2 R U2 L2 B2 R U2 B2 L F2 R2 Fw Uw2 
19. 29.45+ R2 F2 D2 L2 U' L2 U' R2 U' R2 U' F' R' B F2 L U2 R' B2 U' B Fw Uw 
20. 19.69 F2 U2 L2 D' F2 R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 F' R D2 B' R2 D' U B' L' F Rw Uw2 
21. 22.17 L F' L2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 D2 R2 U' R2 F' D2 R' F' L' R D' F2 Rw2 Uw 
22. 19.78 R2 D' U' R2 F2 R2 U' B2 D L2 B R F D' U B2 U B R' U Rw2 Uw2 
23. 20.56 U F R2 B2 R2 D2 F' L2 U2 R2 F' U2 L' B2 U' B R' B D U' L' Fw Uw 
24. (DNF(23.61)) R F' D2 F2 D R2 B2 U2 B2 F2 D' R2 U2 B D' F2 U2 B' L2 R B2 Uw 
25. 20.85 R F2 U2 F2 D' F2 U' B2 D' L2 R2 D' R' B D U' L' D' U F L2 Fw Uw


----------



## jronge94 (Jun 17, 2019)

First success with 3-style corners. The time is nothing special, but I'm just happy that I got a success with 3-style corners


----------



## willtri4 (Jun 17, 2019)

Generated By csTimer on 2019-06-17
mean of 3: 29.78

Time List:
1. 25.04 D2 R' F B L D2 R' U R2 L U2 R2 L' B2 R F2 D2 B2 L' F2 Fw' Uw' 
2. 30.84 B' L B' U2 B2 R' D2 F L' D2 L2 U' F2 L2 B2 D R2 F2 L2 D Rw2 Uw2 
3. 33.47 R2 U2 F2 U L2 R2 F2 U R2 D L' B' L R D' F L' U' R Fw'

PB single and mo3


----------



## PugCuber (Jun 17, 2019)

jronge94 said:


> First success with 3-style corners. The time is nothing special, but I'm just happy that I got a success with 3-style corners
> 
> 
> View attachment 10478


GG!


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Jun 18, 2019)

Broke my Multi PB. 12/13 in 50:23[33:16] 
Memo was bad, I kept forgetting the first few cubes' memo, partially. I think this could've been sub 45 overall if I focused properly. Also throughout the whole attempt I just felt I was failing horribly. I was certain I had messed up like 2 cubes in execution. So the cube I actually DNF'd (cube 12) was actually just off by one corner letter and then parity, which I knew but I felt so hopeless at the time that I just didn't care enough to try and do that last bit. So I was very disappointed to see that I had so nearly gone under the CR. If I had just done that last bit I would've beat the 11 point-CR by getting 13 points. Or if I had just gone 40 seconds faster, which is easily possible if I didn't screw up memo, I would've beat the time of the 12/13 official CR which is 49:49.
Overall: I was happy with breaking my PB by 2 points but very disappointed by the stupid, useless error I made, and that the memo was just gross. Think this is definitely proof that my hard work is paying off, and that I am getting somewhere with Multi-BLD. Curious to see how my 15 cube attempt of tomorrow will go.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Jun 19, 2019)

Okay, me again. Did a 15 multi attempt. 12/15 in 42:53[28:04]
Almost 8 minutes faster than yesterday's attempt and I had 2 more cubes this time. It's super surprising.
1:52/cube avg memo
59/cube avg exec
making it 2:51/cube overall. Which is not actually all that bad considering my 3bld avg is 1:35-1:40.
The Errors:
Cube 1: Probably nerves, some exec error; 3e
Cube 9: Traced FR-LU but memo'd FL-LU (or in my scheme: H-L instead of F-L); 3e
Cube 11: O was solved but somehow I memo'd NO instead of NM, kinda realised it in exec but thought I was mistaken so I went with NO;3e
*Overall: *I am happy that it was so insanely fast, and that the accuracy wasn't affected by it. 3 DNF's is not too bad but I know I can do better soon. Judging by the time I should manage 18 cubes sub-hour without too much of an effort, maybe I'll try that in 2 or 3 days.


----------



## M O (Jun 19, 2019)

new PB: 50.55
previous PB: 1:24
(m2/op btw)
I have no words....

scramble:
R2 F' D2 U2 B U2 F' D2 B2 U2 L2 B' U' B U B R' D2 B'

try it and tell me what you got



Spoiler: Details



1 solved corner, 5 solved edges
memo was 12 letters=6 letter pairs
3 words for corners and 3 sounds for edges


----------



## DGraciaRubik (Jun 21, 2019)

So, I got a sub-40 using U2/M2...

(39.02) B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 F2 R F2 R D2 L' F L R' U L2 D' F' U' B Rw2 Uw

I don't know the splits but I believe it was a sub-20 memo or close...

Orientation: z2 y'

Memo
Corners: NQ VH _flip LFU_
Edges: PK CLAN QZ _flip UR&LB_

Solve
Edges: 
Uw R Uw' M2 Uw R' Uw'
x' U L' U' M2 U L U' x
M2
x' U L2 U' M2 U L2 U' x'
U2 M' U2 M'
x' U' R2 U M2 U' R2 U x
M2 F R U R' E' R U' R' E F'
U R2 U' M2 U R2 U'
z x' R' Rw U R' U' Rw' U2 R U R U' R2 U2 R2 x z'

Corners:
R' D' R D R' D' R U2 R' D R D' R' D R
D' R' D' R U2 R' D R D
D R' F' R2 F R U2 R' F' R2 F R D'
D' R' D R U2 R' D' R D
L' U2 L U L' U L R U2 R' U' R U' R'


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Jun 21, 2019)

Heyo, me again. New PB, think I'm getting the hang of multi-BLD now.
15/16 in 54:35[36:24]
Nice leap from 12/13
The time I am reasonably happy with, think it could've been a bit faster (did the attempt at 7am after 6 hours of sleep, lol)
Exec speed is decent.
Error: Memo'd a sticker on my buffer, haha, actually executed that letter pair as edges then and realised that I'm doing corners and it's impossible to have that letter, think I guess correctly but messed up something else.
Think I'll do a lower attempt like 12 and then try sub hour 18 cubes Sunday.
Getting 10 more MF3RS'1 from Cubezz in about a month or so, the 15 I have aren't enough anymore


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Jun 22, 2019)

59.12[27.60] 3BLD PB single. avg amount of letters
also
Generated By csTimer on 2019-06-22 (solving from 2019-06-22 11:05:13 to 2019-06-22 11:10:53)
mean of 3: 1:12.09

Time List:
1. 59.12=27.60+31.5 U2 D2 F R' L2 U' F' L' D' R' L2 D R2 D R2 F2 D' R2 D B2 L2 Rw Uw2 @2019-06-22 11:05:13
2. 1:14.28=35.37+38.90 L' B2 R2 U2 F2 D2 F' L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 B U' L' R' D B2 R' D2 B Rw' Uw2 @2019-06-22 11:09:15
3. 1:22.86=45.20+37.65 U2 F2 L' R D2 L U2 R B2 R D2 R F' D2 B2 L' B' D B' L2 R' Rw Uw2 @2019-06-22 11:10:53

I'm pretty happy
edit: tried to go on and get a nice ao5 and broke my PB the very next solve. 18 letters 57.47[25.67] this is insane.


Spoiler: Scramble



B2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F R2 B R2 F2 D2 L U2 B' R B2 F2 U' B2 U' Fw' Uw'


----------



## verdito (Jun 23, 2019)

so seems like I broke my pb single lol

Generado por csTimer el 2019-06-23
Single: 34.08

Lista de tiempos:
1. 34.08=12.58+21.50 R' B U2 B L2 D2 F' D2 R2 B R' B2 F D F R2 F2 R Rw' Uw'


----------



## sigalig (Jun 24, 2019)

So I was really hoping to improve my mbld WR a good bit this weekend, but given the circumstances (had to do my mbld attempt in the middle of a ballroom with like a hundred people watching and a bunch of noise and distractions), I'm pretty proud of getting a 51/54 in 59:33 

Now my rolling official multiBLD averages are

mo3: 47.33
ao5: 45.33
ao12: 41.60


----------



## sigalig (Jun 29, 2019)

22.47 PB 3BLD ao25 by over a second!
Contains

- a 19.55 PB ao5 (first sub-20! and sub-my PB mo3 lol)
- seven 11 alg scrambles in a row lmao



Spoiler: times and scrambles



avg of 25: 22.47

Time List:
1. 19.33[10/6'] D2 L' B' U B' R' D' L F' D R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 D' L2 F2 L2 Rw2 Uw2 
2. 19.71[10'/6'] F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U R2 U L2 D U2 L' F D2 F' L D' R D' B2 Fw' Uw 
3. 21.91[12/7, huge lock at the end ] R2 U F' R' B D' L' U B2 R F' U2 F U2 R2 L2 F' U2 F' D2 Fw Uw2 
4. 19.61[10/8] L' B2 D R2 U F2 U L2 F2 D2 F2 D B D L' R2 B F L2 F Rw 
5. (18.64[10/7 oooooo]) F L2 D F U2 F2 U' F' B2 R F2 R' D2 F2 R' F2 R' U2 B2 F Rw' Uw2 
6. (DNF(21.00)) R2 D2 R2 F L2 F D2 L2 D2 U2 B2 R B' L2 R' U' F D2 L2 U Fw Uw' 
7. 23.18[12/8'] F2 D2 B2 L' B2 F2 U2 B2 R D2 R2 F L2 R2 D2 F2 D' L2 D Fw' 
8. 20.86[10'/8' ] D R2 B2 D2 L' D2 B2 F2 U2 F2 R' D2 B L2 D' U R2 B' D F2 Rw' Uw' 
9. 22.47[10'/8'] B2 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 R2 U2 L2 F D L' D' L' R U F' L' Rw Uw 
10. 25.10[12/7'] U' L2 D R2 B2 R2 B' L2 F' U2 R2 F2 D R F' R' U' L' B' Rw Uw 
11. 24.34[10''/7' wtf] L2 B R2 D2 B2 R2 B' R2 D2 R2 U2 R' B' R2 U2 F2 D' U2 B2 L U' Rw' Uw' 
12. 23.81[another ****ing 11 alg wat] R2 B' D' F' L' F2 L' F R2 L F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 R' D2 F2 D Rw' 
13. 25.41[ANOTHER 11 ALG (((] F2 D2 U2 B U2 R2 D2 U2 F' D2 F' R' B L2 F U' L' R' D2 R2 Uw 
14. 21.55[huge lock  9 algs] F D L2 R2 F2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 U B2 D L' B U2 L B U B' R Rw2 
15. 21.44[12'/6] L2 U' L2 B L F D B L D2 F2 D' B2 U B2 D' B2 D L2 R' Fw Uw' 
16. 23.01[12'/5'] D' L2 U' F2 D' B D L F B2 U' F2 U2 L2 U' R2 D B2 D' F2 Fw Uw' 
17. (19.03) F2 R F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R' D2 B L D2 F2 R2 U R2 D' F2 Rw2 
18. 23.17 B' R2 U2 L2 U2 B' U2 R2 B2 L2 F' R' F D F' U' L' F' R D' U2 Fw' 
19. 20.71 R2 F2 U' L2 D L2 U F2 U R2 F2 B' U' F' R D B2 L' F2 D' B Fw' Uw' 
20. 25.17[pause ] U B2 F2 D' L2 D' R2 D2 F2 U F2 R' D L B' L B2 R' B' L2 Uw' 
21. 20.26[10'/4''(3twist)] D F2 R2 U L2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 R' D F L' B R B2 F R' Uw' 
22. 23.81[14/7] B L F' B U' L' D R' U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L D2 L2 F2 U R' Rw2 Uw2 
23. 23.22 D2 F2 B D B2 D' L' R2 B2 U B2 L2 U L2 D2 B2 U R' D2 Rw2 Uw' 
24. (25.61[2 extra comms ]) D B2 D2 F' R2 L F R' D2 B2 U F2 U' F2 R2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D L' Rw' 
25. 23.84 U' L F L2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U' L D R' F U B' U2 Fw' Uw'


----------



## M O (Jun 29, 2019)

Official 1:07 still using M2/OP


----------



## sigalig (Jun 30, 2019)

58/62 in 58:20+ 
pb4/first 54 pointer/best attempt on more than 60 cubes yay


----------



## Zagros (Jun 30, 2019)

I learned M2 edges for 3BLD and after nine DNFs in a row, I finally got a success and broke my PB by almost two minutes. Time: 4:38.43 my old best was 6:23.50.


----------



## sigalig (Jul 1, 2019)

Back to back 54 pointers! Did 54/54 in 57:59 today 

Current mo3 is 40, 54, 54 = 49.33 lol
Next attempt will be a little scary


----------



## sigalig (Jul 1, 2019)

UmmmmmmMmmMMMmmmmmmmmmmm

Followed up those two previous mbld attempts (58/62 58:20+ and 54/54 57:59) with a PB2 lol
60/62 in 57:43 

So the last 3 attempts make a 55.33 mo3, and the last five make a 52.00 ao5


----------



## Zagros (Jul 3, 2019)

3BLD 3:33.72 and I completed a successful ao5; 4:40.95


----------



## sigalig (Jul 6, 2019)

23.43 successful 3BLD ao50! And 21.18 ao12! Sooooo stoked, I've been barely missing sub-22 ao12s for a while now.
Also I think this is my 6th ever successful 3bld ao50! Previous one was 25.96



Spoiler: Times and scrambles



Generated By csTimer on 2019-07-05
avg of 50: 23.43

Time List:
1. 20.87 U2 B D' B' U2 L2 B U B2 L U2 F2 L F2 D2 R B2 R' U2 L Fw' Uw
2. 25.77 B2 U' F D' B U2 F' R' B U2 D2 L2 B2 L U2 L' F2 B2 R2 F2 B2 Rw2 Uw'
3. 20.35 L F R2 L U R L2 F L F2 R2 U D B2 D' R2 L2 U' R2 B2 D2 Fw
4. 23.89 D B2 U2 L2 F2 R F2 L' B2 R2 D2 R D F2 L2 F' D2 L R' B L' Uw
5. 27.37 L' U R2 U' R2 D' L2 U R2 U' L2 U' L2 B U2 R F L' D2 B L2 Fw' Uw2
6. 19.91[10'/7] B U2 D2 R U' L2 D R2 F2 L2 F2 B2 U2 R' U2 L' B2 D2 F2 B' R' Fw'
7. 23.21 R' F U B2 D2 F R2 B' U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F' D' U L2 F' L R' F Rw Uw'
8. 22.82[8/6' lol] D' R' B2 U2 B' L U' B' U' F D2 F2 R2 B D2 B U2 B R2 F R2 Rw Uw'
9. 21.56 D L2 B L2 F L2 U2 F2 D2 F R2 F2 L' D2 U B2 L2 U L' Rw' Uw'
10. 20.78 R' U' L2 U2 L2 D2 F' U2 B D2 B2 R2 U2 B L' F2 L2 U B L' D Fw Uw'
11. 23.34[14/5'] R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B D2 L2 U2 L2 F' U2 L' B' U2 R2 B F2 U R U2 Rw2
12. (36.44[12''/5'' (3twist)]) L2 U2 F2 D L2 U2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 D R B D2 L R2 D L2 D2 F Rw' Uw2
13. 22.73 R' L B' R L2 B U D2 F2 L2 F L2 F' U2 D2 F D2 F2 U' R2 Rw2 Uw
14. 20.92 D2 R2 U' R2 D L2 D R2 U R2 U L B' F' U' L F D B' F' R Rw2 Uw2
15. 22.05 B R2 U R U2 L D R2 L F' L2 B D2 B D2 R2 B D2 B2 U2 B2 Rw2
16. (DNF(23.00)) B U2 R2 F2 U2 F' D2 U2 R2 F L2 F' R' D' L2 F' D' U B R2 U2 Fw' Uw'
17. 20.52 D' F2 B' R L U2 F R' F2 L B2 L' D2 R U2 B2 U2 B2 D' B' Uw'
18. 21.97 R2 B2 D L2 D' L2 R2 D L2 D2 R2 B L F' U' B' D U' L' D L' Rw Uw2
19. 21.21 R2 B U2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F' L' B' R' F R2 D' L2 R' U
20. 27.72 F' L' D B2 U2 B D2 L' B2 U R2 L2 B2 R2 U D R2 D R2 B' R' Rw' Uw'
21. 20.37 F2 D' U' F2 D L2 R2 U L2 F2 L2 R2 F L U L' B U2 L U2 B Rw2 Uw'
22. 24.05 D2 L2 U' L2 F2 U2 R2 L' D B2 L U' L B' R2 F' L' Fw
23. 32.04 R B' L2 B' L2 F R2 D2 F D2 L2 B R2 L B R' D L' U2 F' D Fw' Uw
24. 25.61 U2 L2 U R2 D' B2 U2 R2 D B2 L2 R U2 R' B U2 B' R2 D' U Fw Uw2
25. 21.68 L B' L F D' R D' L' U2 F2 L2 D' B2 U R2 U' F2 U2 R2 Uw'
26. 27.18 D B2 D2 B2 D2 R' B2 L' D2 L2 F2 R2 F L2 D B U' R F U' Uw2
[START 21.18 AO12]
27. (17.96[10/8'->6']) U D2 F U2 B' L2 B R2 F R2 B2 R2 F' D L' F2 L B' R B' F' Rw
28. 21.81 D' R' D B2 D R2 D F2 U2 L2 B2 F2 D' B2 F' L' D2 L R' B' D Fw Uw
29. 23.05[12->10/10->8] B2 L B2 U' B2 D' F2 D' L2 R2 U2 L2 D' B D F' D U2 F L' Fw' Uw2
30. 20.80 R2 F U2 R2 F D2 R2 F R2 B2 D2 L D' L2 F2 U B R U2 R Fw
31. 22.48 L D2 B2 R B R D' R2 B' U2 R2 F R2 B' D2 B' U2 F U B' Fw Uw2
32. 19.96[10'/6->4] L2 U2 L2 F U2 R2 B2 F U2 B2 L2 U' L2 R' D L F R D B L Uw'
33. 22.08 D2 F2 U2 B2 D' B2 U' F2 D F2 U B F L' D' L D2 F2 L' F2 Rw' Uw2
34. (DNF(27.00)) R' D F L2 D2 L2 B' D2 U2 R2 F' D2 B' U B2 R' B' L2 B2 L' R Rw2
35. 20.94[10->8/4'''' (2 floating 2twists)] D' R2 D U F2 L2 U L2 U R2 B2 R U B2 L2 B F2 L' D2 L' Uw2
36. 22.25 B' D' U2 L2 F' R2 U2 F D2 B2 D2 R2 D' R2 B R' B L D R' Rw' Uw2
37. (18.82) R B2 D2 B2 R2 D B2 R2 U' F2 L2 F2 B R D B D R2 B' U Rw2 Uw
38. (19.60) R2 F' L2 B D2 R2 F' R2 B2 R2 F' R' U R' B' L' R2 U F2 L Rw Uw
[END 21.18 AO12]
39. 23.50 D' B2 L U2 L' U2 R' F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 B' L2 F L2 D L' B U Fw Uw'
40. 23.53 R2 F' D B' L U D B D R2 L2 B2 U D2 B2 L2 U' F2 D' L' Uw'
41. 36.14 L B2 U L2 F D2 B' F R2 D2 B2 U F' L D' B F' L' Fw' Uw2
42. 23.62 D U2 B2 L' U2 R2 B2 R' D2 R' B2 U2 B' D2 B' U' F2 L' R' B Fw' Uw
43. 24.31 U' L' F' U2 B' L2 B2 F R2 U2 F' U2 R' D L2 U F2 L' D' R' Rw
44. 23.39 B2 D L2 R2 D F2 D' U' L2 U' B2 R2 F D B R2 F R F' L' F' Rw' Uw2
45. 20.13 R' F' L B' D' L D2 F' R U2 R2 B2 U D2 B2 U L2 D F2 L2 D2
46. 22.46 F2 U B2 R2 U' R2 U' L2 B2 D' U' B L D' F U' F2 R2 U' R' U' Rw Uw'
47. 26.72 U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 R U2 R B2 R2 B' D' B2 U' F R' B L' B2 Fw Uw
48. 23.19 B D' F L' U2 B2 R' F' U2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 B2 L' U2 L' U' Fw' Uw
49. 24.99 B2 F' L2 F' L2 D2 B' U2 F' D2 L2 D L' D2 U B F L D2 L R2 Rw' Uw2
50. 27.60 L' U2 F2 R2 B2 R D2 R' F2 U2 F2 B' L' D2 B F L2 R' U F Fw'



Edit: I'm even more proud of this ao12 than I immediately realized cus I actually did a lot of floating. The alg counts in the ao12 were:
avg of 12: 21.18

Time List:
1. (17.96): 10/8'->6', 10 to 9 algs 
2. 21.81: 12/8, 10 algs 
3. 23.05: 12->10/10->8, 11 to 9 algs 
4. 20.80: 12/6, 9 algs
5. 22.48: 12/7, 10 algs
6. 19.96: 10'/6->4, 9->8 algs
7. 22.08: 12/5', 10 algs
8. (DNF(27.00)): idc lol 
9. 20.94: 10->8/4'''', the 4 twists were 2 floating 2twists, so I call each 1.5 algs, so this is 10->9 algs 
10. 22.25: 12/6', 10 algs
11. 18.82: 10/5, 8 algs
12. 19.60: 10/7, 9 algs

So basically it was 116 algs (counting the successes only) turned to 110 algs


----------



## sigalig (Jul 6, 2019)

19.69 PB mo3 yaaay
Last solve was a bit of a fail but whatever
Also I thought I was recording this but I guess my dad called me and I didn't notice it and it stopped the recording lol

mean of 3: 19.69

Time List:
1. 18.33[10/7] U2 F2 L2 R2 D F2 D' R2 D B2 L2 B2 F' R' B2 R2 D2 F L2 D' F2 Rw2 
2. 20.54[10'/7] R2 B' U' R2 B2 D2 B2 U B2 F2 D F2 D R' D2 U B L' R' D' Fw Uw' 
3. 20.21[12/4'] B2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 R2 D' B2 F2 U' L B2 R' D' U L2 B' F' L D' Fw Uw'


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Jul 7, 2019)

Getting the hang of 5bld finally.
12:34[6:39] PB.

Fastest memo ever and exec is meh. Can't really do much about exec besides turning faster but that will cause issues so I'll hold out until I'm better at controlling my turning. X center memo was very short tho so it played a role but the + centers were average (and I usually suck at them) so I'm happy. Didn't record tho but whatever. First 6bld attempt on Weekly Comp starting next week, hope to compete each week until I get a success then try and compete often as possible. Using U2 r2 OP but yeah, I don't know 3 style and I have wanted to do 6bld for some while, figured out comms for D layer targets that work so yeah.


----------



## M O (Jul 7, 2019)

PB ao5: 1:35.97
PB mo3: 1:32.79
and first time I can remember getting 5 successes in a row guess im not pushing myself enough

Time List:
1. (1:57.63)
2. (1:15.43) 
3. 1:51.98 
4. 1:30.96 
5. 1:24.98


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Jul 9, 2019)

Couple days ago I finally got a 5BLD success! 22:42


----------



## Lawrenceh (Jul 10, 2019)

Learned the 3BLD method on Sunday. Yesterday, I tried very slowly on edge swaps and corner swaps separately, and it worked (took me almost an hour in total)! Today on my bus to work, I tried memorizing both at the same time but failed. On the way back I finally got it right! It just took me a long time (~20 mins mem + ~8 mins exec) to solve it but I am so happy! I think I will start to do more, and record myself!


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jul 10, 2019)

Lawrenceh said:


> Learned the 3BLD method on Sunday. Yesterday, I tried very slowly on edge swaps and corner swaps separately, and it worked (took me almost an hour in total)! Today on my bus to work, I tried memorizing both at the same time but failed. On the way back I finally got it right! It just took me a long time (~20 mins mem + ~8 mins exec) to solve it but I am so happy! I think I will start to do more, and record myself!


Congrats on the first solve! Huge milestone


----------



## M O (Jul 11, 2019)

my first avg of 12: 1:40.51
Time List:
1. (2:17.31)
2. 1:59.98 
3. 1:30.78
4. 1:49.97
5. 1:23.28
6. 1:50.32
7. 1:47.41
8. 1:40.40
9. 1:35.74
10. (1:22.59)
11. 1:29.93
12. 1:37.28


12 successes in a row


----------



## RouxCuber (Jul 11, 2019)

I did my first 4BLD attempt recently. Let me know how good you would say the end result is for a first attempt.


Spoiler: End result










I am quite sure I only made one mistake, which is memorizing one extra center, causing parity (U2) and messing up wings and corners.


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Jul 11, 2019)

yeah that is good and it was a fast time for your first attempt
I have not yet got a success but have had a few close ones and all my attempts have been slower than that


----------



## RouxCuber (Jul 11, 2019)

AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> yeah that is good and it was a fast time for your first attempt
> I have not yet got a success but have had a few close ones and all my attempts have been slower than that


I went very slow on the memo; it could have been like 3x faster if I wanted LOL, but I took it slow because why rush on a first attempt. My 2nd attempt was very close: 3 cycle on centers and 2 corners remaining
I hope you'll get a success soon!


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 12, 2019)

(this happened like last month but I forgot to post about it I guess)

Got my second 4BLD centres success and managed to solve the rest of the cube in three more looks, making for a four-look 4×4×4 solve. First look was centres, second look was most of wings (gave up because I realised there was something wrong with my memo; luckily all of what I did recall+execute was correct), third look was corners and wings, fourth look was to notice that I did the very last edge comm the wrong way and so I redid that. There were five or so cycle breaks in the wings, which was kinda annoying and probably threw me off when I was memoing. A three-look solve is very doable if I don't mess up, but a two-look solve or even a full 4BLD success still seem quite distant.


----------



## Krerey (Jul 12, 2019)

I just got a 1:12.05 3BLD PB Single!
D' R2 B2 D B2 R2 U2 F' L' D2 U R2 B' L2 U2 R2 U F' Uw'
The significant thing about this was that it broke my former PB by over 24 seconds!


----------



## sigalig (Jul 17, 2019)

MBLD world champion feels like probably my biggest bld accomplishment so far 






Also, after entering my results from that competition in my mbld google sheet log, I've got a 48.3 points ao12 (WB), and also a 43.2 rolling official ao12


----------



## sigalig (Jul 18, 2019)

Finally a decent time on 7 algs yayyyy

Also my first ever sub-WR in 3bld!


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Jul 19, 2019)

xyzzy said:


> (this happened like last month but I forgot to post about it I guess)
> 
> Got my second 4BLD centres success and managed to solve the rest of the cube in three more looks, making for a four-look 4×4×4 solve. First look was centres, second look was most of wings (gave up because I realised there was something wrong with my memo; luckily all of what I did recall+execute was correct), third look was corners and wings, fourth look was to notice that I did the very last edge comm the wrong way and so I redid that. There were five or so cycle breaks in the wings, which was kinda annoying and probably threw me off when I was memoing. A three-look solve is very doable if I don't mess up, but a two-look solve or even a full 4BLD success still seem quite distant.


I would advise you just do a full attempt as after a few it will seem quite manageable as the memo is equivalent to a 2.5 cube multi bld


----------



## sigalig (Jul 20, 2019)

My first ever successful 5bld ao12: 3:43.05! 
I also had a 12 success streak around this lol



Spoiler: times and scrambles



avg of 12: 3:43.05

Time List:
1. 3:30.87 Uw R2 Lw Uw' R2 L F Uw2 F2 R2 D Bw' F B' D2 Rw' Dw2 U2 Lw' Fw2 U Rw B D R' Rw B' U2 Dw2 L' Fw F' R Lw Rw' L F' R' Bw Lw2 F Uw L2 Uw2 Fw' L2 F Fw2 R2 D R' F' L2 B2 Lw2 D Fw' Bw B D' 3Rw' 3Uw2 
2. (DNF(5:13.00)[dnf by 2+2+, had like 2:40 memo lol]) Rw Dw' R Lw Uw2 F' U2 F' Dw2 U Bw' Fw Dw2 Lw B' D2 Rw' Fw2 F' Lw D' Dw F2 Rw R' L D F2 Dw' Bw' Lw B Bw' Uw Dw2 R2 U2 Fw Bw' U Lw2 U2 D2 Uw Lw2 Dw B2 U' B2 Lw' Dw' D B2 Fw' F' Rw' Uw2 Rw L2 D 3Rw' 3Uw' 
3. 3:52.02[1 UFL comm, 1 UR comm, and a UBL UBR twist] F2 L U' L Dw' U R' Lw' F2 Bw' D2 Fw' L Rw Bw U' Dw2 Fw Lw' F' Bw R Fw L D2 B2 Uw2 Lw D U2 Bw' L2 Dw2 L' Bw2 Dw2 Fw2 Uw Rw Dw U2 R' Lw U' D' R B2 Uw D Dw' U L Bw' Lw' F L Dw2 Rw Lw' R 3Fw' 3Uw2 
4. 3:42.38 Dw' F U R2 Lw' Bw Uw Dw F B L' B2 Fw' Dw' Fw2 Lw Fw Rw' R Dw2 F R' F2 Lw2 Rw2 Fw' Lw' D Bw Uw Rw' Bw' Rw' Uw D' Lw' B' Rw2 Uw2 R' Rw B2 Uw' Rw' Lw' Bw Dw2 Bw' U2 Bw2 Rw' R' D2 Dw L D2 Fw' Bw2 Dw U 3Rw2 3Uw' 
5. 3:40.44 Bw L2 Lw R Fw Uw2 Rw2 Dw D2 F R2 L2 F D' F2 U Bw U' Fw' F' Dw Uw2 B U2 Dw2 Rw R2 D' Dw2 Fw' U' B' U2 Rw2 Bw' Rw2 L R2 Dw2 Bw U2 B2 L' Rw Lw' Bw Fw R' Uw' R2 Lw' Bw2 U R' D' Uw2 Bw2 L' Rw2 D' 3Fw 
6. 4:28.31 B Bw Dw2 B' Uw' Lw' R' Uw2 Rw2 L' Uw Lw Uw U2 B Rw2 Lw Dw2 D2 B D2 Bw2 Dw' Rw R2 B2 Fw2 F Rw Dw' Rw' L B2 U2 B2 L' D Uw2 Dw' Lw2 Dw2 U F B2 L2 D2 U Uw' Bw D' Rw' D' L2 Bw' Uw2 Bw Lw D Dw' R2 3Fw 3Uw 
7. 3:38.36 Fw U' Lw Bw' L' F2 Uw F' Fw' Uw Rw2 Lw' B R2 F' Rw' U R Lw2 Uw U L' Fw2 Uw U2 Lw2 Fw Uw' Bw F Fw R' F' Dw Lw F' R2 U Rw Bw L2 Bw' R U Fw' F' Lw Rw Dw Lw' L' Rw' B' Lw U' R' Bw R2 U B2 3Rw2 3Uw2 
8. 3:38.44 R Bw' D' U B2 Lw Fw2 Bw' L2 B2 R2 Uw B2 U Dw' D' Rw2 D2 Rw2 D B' F Lw' Rw B2 U' Dw' Fw Dw' Rw' B F Bw Dw' R Fw' B' Uw' Lw Fw' Dw' Fw' L2 B Rw2 D2 U2 L' Lw' R' Dw2 U2 Bw2 U' Uw2 R' Bw2 Lw' D2 Bw' 3Rw 
9. (3:25.71) F B Fw' U' B' L Lw2 Fw Lw D' Lw Uw2 F2 Bw' U2 B2 Bw2 D Rw B Bw' R Bw' Dw2 L Uw2 F2 R' B D Fw F' R' U F2 Uw' L B2 Dw D Fw' Bw F U2 L U' Fw2 Uw2 Bw2 Lw2 B F Fw' Uw' U2 B U' Dw2 Bw' Uw2 3Rw' 3Uw' 
10. 3:35.50 L D2 Dw2 F' U2 B L' Bw' R Bw2 B Dw Rw2 Bw' L B' L' Lw2 F' R Fw Dw Rw2 L D B2 Rw' U' R' U' F' Bw R' D2 U B' F' Dw' R' Bw' F Rw2 Bw2 Rw2 L' R' Dw Rw' B Rw F' D' B2 R Bw L B' Rw' R2 Lw 3Fw 3Uw' 
11. 3:29.47 Fw Rw' R2 Uw2 F Fw' Uw' U' L' U Fw Rw2 Bw2 R2 L Lw2 Fw B' Rw Dw L2 Dw2 B' Bw2 Rw' Fw2 Uw' Dw' U2 B' Dw U Fw2 Lw Dw2 F' R' Rw' U D2 Uw' L R2 Fw' Lw' B U2 Lw2 Uw' Fw' Uw2 Dw2 D2 U' Rw F Bw Rw' Bw' Lw2 3Fw' 3Uw2 
12. 3:34.68 Lw' B' U2 Lw2 Dw2 B2 D2 U2 Uw2 Bw F B' Fw' Uw' Dw2 B Fw2 D' L' Lw' D' B Rw R2 D B2 Rw2 F2 L Rw2 Bw2 Rw2 L' D2 Lw D2 Fw L2 Rw Uw Dw2 D Rw' Fw' Dw Lw' Dw2 L2 Lw B R U2 F2 R' Fw' Dw U Fw2 R Uw2 3Uw


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jul 20, 2019)

1:17 "3-style" PB! (By 3-style I mean terrible intuitive comms lol)


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 21, 2019)

Insane official and unofficial results @sigalig !


----------



## sigalig (Jul 22, 2019)

I've gotten an inordinate amount of PBs this week lol

My 6th MBLD WB


----------



## Clément B. (Jul 23, 2019)

So I just got a 8:04.06 4BLD PB !!
Memo was around 4 minutes, and everything went super fluid, so I'm really happy with that single !
Guess I'm getting ready for my next comp in october


----------



## DanRman (Jul 23, 2019)

just managed my first blind solve - about 7 or 8 minutes


----------



## Cale S (Jul 25, 2019)

5BLD pb single

3:13.45 [1:15] Rw' Bw2 B' R2 F2 Dw2 R' L2 F2 Lw2 R' D Bw' F2 R Dw2 U Fw' Lw2 R2 Fw' Lw' R' F2 L F' D Dw' L2 F Bw2 B2 Fw Lw2 R2 Bw2 Fw2 L' R U' Lw' F' Dw Lw Fw F' R Dw U2 F' Bw Fw U L2 F L Dw2 L Lw2 R2


----------



## icarneiro (Jul 25, 2019)

I finally managed to solve a 3x3 blindfolded, for the first time !!!!!
After 11 DNFs, I was starting to get frustrated....


So my memo+exec: *14min 49sec.*

I'm enjoying it, this modality is quite fun 


I started being speedcuber 4 months ago (Avg 21seconds 3x3), so i guess that is a cool achievement!


----------



## sigalig (Jul 26, 2019)

1:54.42 4bld ao12! My second ever successful ao12 and PB by 11 seconds

(1:33.62), 1:46.52, 1:56.65, 1:47.38+, 2:13.67, 1:41.87, 2:08.28, 1:36.58, (DNF(1:52.10)), 1:46.85, 2:13.92, 1:52.51

edit: oh yea also I did this live on twitch lol


----------



## sigalig (Jul 27, 2019)

Lol what the hell, I got another 4bld ao12! 1:48.96 this time, beat the one from yesterday by 6 seconds 



Spoiler: times and scrambles



avg of 12: 1:48.96

Time List:
1. (1:31.40[13/23/7]) R F U' B2 F2 R2 D' B2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U2 B' D' U2 F2 L F L Rw2 Uw2 L2 D' F' R2 D2 Fw2 D Rw2 B R2 F2 R D Rw B2 F2 Fw' Rw' U' L' D Fw2 Uw' Rw z y2 
2. 1:39.68 D R' U L D2 F' L' F D L2 F2 D B2 D2 B2 L2 U' F2 D' L Uw2 F2 L' Uw2 R D' Rw2 U' L D' Fw2 R' Fw' R2 D' R2 U' L' Rw Fw F' Rw2 Fw Rw2 B' z y' 
3. 1:47.83 F2 R2 D R2 U R2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 D' L R U' L' U2 L' B D' L Fw2 L2 U' Rw2 F' U2 D' B2 Rw2 D2 F' L2 D' R' Fw2 F' Rw D2 Fw F Rw2 R Uw Fw' U D2 x2 y2 
4. 2:09.03 U' L2 B2 D F2 L2 U R2 B2 F2 U F' L2 B L' U F2 R' B L' B2 Fw2 D' F2 Rw2 L' Uw2 Fw2 F2 R' Fw2 F2 U L Fw D F D Fw2 Uw B' R2 Fw Rw F2 Rw' y' 
5. 1:53.77 U2 B D2 B' D2 R2 B' U2 F' R2 D2 B' D B2 L2 R' B U R D' L2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 B' Uw2 L' R F' R2 Uw2 R F2 Rw2 D' Fw2 B2 R' Uw' Rw B' D Fw2 D R2 Fw' x2 y 
6. (DNF(1:58.00)) U F' U' L2 R2 B2 D' F2 D2 L2 U' F2 R' B F' U' L B2 F2 Rw2 F' Rw2 Uw2 R2 F' D Fw2 Uw2 F R2 F' Rw' Fw2 R2 U B Rw' R2 Fw Rw F2 R' B' L Uw x y' 
7. 1:47.58 F2 L2 D2 B F2 L2 D2 R2 F' R2 B2 L U2 B F' U' L F2 D' B' R2 Rw2 D' B Rw2 D B Uw2 U' F' Rw2 D Rw' Uw2 F2 R2 D B Rw D' F' Fw Uw Fw' L' y 
8. 1:32.79 B2 D F2 D' R2 D B2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U' L' U' L D' B F2 D' R2 Uw2 B D2 U Rw2 F2 U F' Rw2 D2 Rw2 D Rw' Uw2 D U Rw' U Rw Uw' L2 Fw B' Uw R z' y2 
9. 1:39.77 R2 B' D2 U2 B' U2 L2 B2 U2 F' R B2 R' F D' B' F2 L U' Fw2 D Rw2 B' U Fw2 Rw2 D' F2 L2 B2 R' Fw2 B Rw' Uw2 Rw' R L Uw Fw' L F' Rw2 U z 
10. 1:52.74[wasted a bunch of memo looking for a wing cycle ] R2 L2 F' R U' R2 F' B' R L2 D R2 D' F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 Uw2 B' D Fw2 U B2 Uw2 D Fw2 U2 Rw F U' Fw2 U' F' Uw' Fw R Uw2 U2 Fw' D x 
11. 1:46.05 D2 L2 D2 U' B2 F2 R2 D B2 U' L2 U' F D' B2 D2 L' U2 L B' U' Fw2 Uw2 B2 R Uw2 F' D2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 R' D2 L2 Uw F' Rw2 R2 F' D' L Fw' L' D R' x' 
12. 2:00.34 L B U D L' U2 D R' L2 D2 B D2 B R2 D2 L2 U2 B' L2 R' Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 R' U Fw2 R' B2 R' D2 L' Uw2 D2 Fw' L2 U Fw B' R Uw' Rw Uw2 L' R' Uw Rw' y2


----------



## sigalig (Jul 27, 2019)

Wanted to post this reconstruction -- this solve was #8 in that 1:48 ao12 I posted yesterday

1:32 on 24 algs, with 47 memo and 45 exec. Thats my fastest ever time/alg in exec! I framecounted the exec as 45.3, so that's 1.89 time/alg, and after reconstructing I found it was 5.03 stps  I think thats my first time getting over 5 stps in 4bld

Click this for the reconstruction


----------



## sigalig (Jul 28, 2019)

Lol ok another 4bld post...

I immediately ended my 4bld session yesterday after finishing that 1:48 ao12. Today I started up again, and got 6 straight successes, the first 5 being a 1:37 pb mo3 and 1:40 pb ao5 and rolled the ao12 to 1:44.45 lol.

Idk if that should count cus like it's done on separate days? but heres the times and stuff anyway



Spoiler: times and scrambles



avg of 12: 1:44.45

Time List:
1. 1:47.58 F2 L2 D2 B F2 L2 D2 R2 F' R2 B2 L U2 B F' U' L F2 D' B' R2 Rw2 D' B Rw2 D B Uw2 U' F' Rw2 D Rw' Uw2 F2 R2 D B Rw D' F' Fw Uw Fw' L' y 
2. 1:32.79 B2 D F2 D' R2 D B2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U' L' U' L D' B F2 D' R2 Uw2 B D2 U Rw2 F2 U F' Rw2 D2 Rw2 D Rw' Uw2 D U Rw' U Rw Uw' L2 Fw B' Uw R z' y2 
3. 1:39.77 R2 B' D2 U2 B' U2 L2 B2 U2 F' R B2 R' F D' B' F2 L U' Fw2 D Rw2 B' U Fw2 Rw2 D' F2 L2 B2 R' Fw2 B Rw' Uw2 Rw' R L Uw Fw' L F' Rw2 U z 
4. 1:52.74[wasted a bunch of memo looking for a wing cycle ] R2 L2 F' R U' R2 F' B' R L2 D R2 D' F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 Uw2 B' D Fw2 U B2 Uw2 D Fw2 U2 Rw F U' Fw2 U' F' Uw' Fw R Uw2 U2 Fw' D x 
5. 1:46.05 D2 L2 D2 U' B2 F2 R2 D B2 U' L2 U' F D' B2 D2 L' U2 L B' U' Fw2 Uw2 B2 R Uw2 F' D2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 R' D2 L2 Uw F' Rw2 R2 F' D' L Fw' L' D R' x' 
6. (2:00.34) L B U D L' U2 D R' L2 D2 B D2 B R2 D2 L2 U2 B' L2 R' Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 R' U Fw2 R' B2 R' D2 L' Uw2 D2 Fw' L2 U Fw B' R Uw' Rw Uw2 L' R' Uw Rw' y2 
7. 1:33.12[this is a day after the previous solve...] F2 R' F2 U2 L' U2 B2 L' U2 B2 R' F' L' D2 R2 U F' R2 B' U R2 Fw2 R Fw2 L2 B' U2 R' B' Uw2 B' F Uw R2 U2 Rw2 Uw2 B' Fw' Rw' U' B Uw Fw D x' y' 
8. (1:29.84) U2 L2 F' R2 U2 B' U2 F2 D2 U2 F U2 D' L B' R F D' U' L2 B' Fw2 Rw2 R' F R' L2 D2 Rw2 F Rw2 U2 F' U2 Uw' B' D2 Rw2 U B Uw B Rw' B Uw' L R x' 
9. 1:48.17 D' R D2 F2 D' B2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U R' F R F U' L' F2 Uw2 B D L2 Uw2 B Rw2 Fw2 F' L2 D2 B Rw' B R2 U Uw F Rw L U B2 Uw L2 x2 y2 
10. 1:40.70 B' R2 U2 B' D2 F' R2 F2 L2 D B2 L2 R2 U L D' Rw2 B' Rw2 Fw2 F' D F2 R2 Fw2 U' R2 D F' Rw R2 Uw2 R2 Uw Fw' Rw B2 Uw Fw' Uw D' z y2 
11. 1:53.02 F B' U' R' B' R F2 L' F' U F2 D' F2 L2 D' F2 L2 F2 U' B2 Uw2 Rw2 U B2 D' F' Uw2 B' D' F D2 Rw U2 Rw Uw2 R' Fw L2 B' L Uw Rw2 L D2 x y' 
12. 1:50.54 B2 R2 B2 D B2 D' U2 B2 D2 L' B U' B' L R U' B' L' R2 Fw2 Rw2 U F Uw2 U' B' Rw2 B' R2 U2 F2 R D' Rw F Uw' F' Uw2 Rw2 L2 Fw' U Fw' z y


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jul 28, 2019)

sigalig said:


> Lol ok another 4bld post...
> 
> I immediately ended my 4bld session yesterday after finishing that 1:48 ao12. Today I started up again, and got 6 straight successes, the first 5 being a 1:37 pb mo3 and 1:40 pb ao5 and rolled the ao12 to 1:44.45 lol.
> 
> ...


What is your accuracy normally like on 4bld and 5bld?


----------



## Jacck (Jul 29, 2019)

Callum Hales-Jepp made a 5bld-mean on Saturday to be the 8th with an Ao5 or Mo3 in all actual official events!
(including the blindfold accomplishments in 4bld, 5bld and multi and therefore posted here - and I hope I don't forgot anyone)

Now we have:
Jan Bentlage (2017-02-12)
Mark Boyanowski (2018-02-04)
Hanns Hub (2018-02-10)
Kit Clement (2018-07-15)
Sukant Koul (2018-07-27)
Yunqi Ouyang (2018-10-04)
Nevins Chan Pak Hoong (2019-02-16)
Callum Hales-Jepp (2019-07-27)


----------



## sigalig (Jul 30, 2019)

2:50.63 5bld pb woooo

38 algs, 1:22/1:28 splits, 4.06 stps


----------



## Jacck (Aug 3, 2019)

@TheDubDubJr Congrats for your 5bld-mean on Friday to be the 9th with an Ao5 or Mo3 in all actual official events!
(including the blindfold accomplishments in 4bld, 5bld and multi and therefore posted here)

Now we have:
Jan Bentlage (2017-02-12)
Mark Boyanowski (2018-02-04)
Hanns Hub (2018-02-10)
Kit Clement (2018-07-15)
Sukant Koul (2018-07-27)
Yunqi Ouyang (2018-10-04)
Nevins Chan Pak Hoong (2019-02-16)
Callum Hales-Jepp (2019-07-27)
Walker Welch (2019-08-02)

Ok, the single-digit places have been filled now


----------



## sigalig (Aug 7, 2019)

This is hilarious but also sad

After my 51/54 at US nats, my official rolling mbld ao5 was 48.00 points lol


----------



## kake123 (Aug 9, 2019)

9:27.40 5bld pb single


Spoiler: Scramble from plusTimer



5BLD

Number of Solves: 1
Mean: 9:27.400

1. (9:27.400)
09/08/2019 10:33:42
D' L2 B2 Bw Rw2 Uw2 D Bw' U L Bw2 D' R2 Bw2 Lw2 R' F2 Bw' Rw2 Dw2 L' Dw' Bw' Fw' D Lw F2 Dw2 Rw Dw2 U D' Uw' Bw F2 Dw' Lw R2 Fw' Rw Dw' Uw2 R Bw2 D2 Bw' R Fw' Uw2 Rw R' Bw' R' F' B D2 Uw2 Rw2 Lw' Uw' 3Rw 3Uw



For my old pb from a few years ago, I was using the 'bad' center buffers Ubr and UR. I switched to Ubl and UL end of last year/early this year.

Feels good to beat my old pb using the new 'good' center buffers.


----------



## kake123 (Aug 9, 2019)

3:59.516 4bld pb


Spoiler: Scramble from plusTimer



4x4-BLD

Number of Solves: 1
Mean: 3:59.516

1. (3:59.516)
09/08/2019 11:47:58
R2 L' F2 L D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 L' U' F' L U D B' F' L' U' B2 F' Uw2 B Rw2 B' L D2 B Uw2 R D2 R Uw2 Fw2 Uw' U' L B' Uw' R' D Fw' Rw2 Fw' Rw D2 Fw F z'



First sub4 4bld success!


----------



## sigalig (Aug 9, 2019)

kake123 said:


> 9:27.40 5bld pb single
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Scramble from plusTimer
> ...



Just a quick note -- I think most fast bigBLDers nowadays would agree that all U face center buffers are equally good.


----------



## kake123 (Aug 10, 2019)

3:59.230 4bld pb


Spoiler: Scramble from plusTimer



4x4-BLD

Number of Solves: 1
Mean: 3:59.230

1. (3:59.230)
10/08/2019 12:27:57
L2 D2 F2 L2 D2 R' F2 U2 L B' R U' R2 U' B U B' F' R U2 Uw2 B2 R' B2 Rw2 L' F L Fw2 B Uw2 B' Uw L2 F2 Rw2 D U' Rw' Uw Rw D' Fw B Uw z y2


----------



## M O (Aug 11, 2019)

(3BLD) official 1:02 in first round, overall PB and really close to sub-1.
In finals I got 2. place with a 1:35, which is my first podium ever.


----------



## sigalig (Aug 12, 2019)

Pretty annoying PB 5bld ao5: 3:29.77 with a counting 3:44 lol

(3:13.39), 3:15.44, 3:44.02, (DNF), 3:29.84


----------



## kake123 (Aug 12, 2019)

4:29.129 4bld mo3 pb


Spoiler: Scrambles from plusTimer



4x4-BLD

Number of Solves: 3
Mean: 4:29.129
Best: 4:08.604
Worst: 4:47.571
Average: 4:31.212

1. 4:31.212
12/08/2019 17:54:05
U2 L F2 L F2 U2 B2 R' U2 R F' U2 R' F D2 F U F L' Fw2 Rw2 F' L2 D' Fw2 Rw2 F' Uw2 U' F' L2 R2 Rw' D2 F' L' R' Fw Rw2 Uw Rw Fw B2 L' U2 y

2. (4:08.604)
12/08/2019 18:02:31
B2 D' R2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 U B' D F R U2 B2 L2 B L2 B' R' Fw2 Rw2 D Rw2 R2 F B U' B' Rw2 U Fw2 F' Rw Fw2 F' L D' Rw R2 Fw' R' Fw2 Uw' F2 B2 x' y

3. (4:47.571)
12/08/2019 18:10:47
B2 L2 F2 D2 U R2 D2 U R2 L' F U2 L U2 F' U R F' L2 Uw2 L' Fw2 L' F2 U D2 Fw2 D R' Uw2 Fw B D' B2 Rw2 L' Uw R2 D2 Fw' Rw2 F2 L' z y


----------



## sigalig (Aug 12, 2019)

3:13.19 5BLD PB mo3 yayyyy

Time List:
1. 3:06.48 R2 F' Fw Rw' Fw' L' Lw' U2 B2 Uw2 U' Fw2 B' Uw' B Rw2 L B2 Dw2 Rw' L' Fw' L Lw' Rw Uw2 Fw2 Bw' Dw U' Lw Dw' Rw2 L2 Fw2 U' D Fw' Rw2 R2 U2 B2 Rw Lw' U' Fw' Bw' F' R2 Uw' R' Dw2 Rw U2 R' Uw U2 Fw B' D' Dw' 3Rw
2. 3:05.89 Fw R2 Lw Dw F' R B Lw2 Rw U Fw' U Dw Lw Fw' Bw U2 L Dw' Fw Uw' Lw' U2 D2 Rw' Lw' D2 B Dw Rw2 Lw' U2 F2 Dw Fw2 B L2 U' L2 U' R' Rw2 U2 Dw2 R2 U Rw' Bw' U2 L2 Lw' U Fw' Bw2 D2 Rw2 Dw U' B Lw' 3Rw' 
3. 3:27.20 L2 U2 Dw2 Rw2 R2 D Bw R' Rw Fw' U2 Dw Bw' Uw' R2 U2 D Fw' Uw2 Dw2 R D' Fw' Bw' Lw Fw' Lw2 U2 L Bw Rw2 D B R F' U2 B Rw2 L Fw D' L2 Rw2 R' Bw2 Fw' U2 Bw U2 Bw' D' L' Bw L Bw Fw' R2 Uw2 Lw' Bw 3Uw'

First solve was 1:35 exec on 42 algs, 4.18 STPS


----------



## NeptuneCuber (Aug 13, 2019)

I got my first 3BLD success today! After 278 DNFs (that hurt to say), I finally got it. It was 5:38.86. Soon I will be the next Stanley Chapel. LOL


----------



## kake123 (Aug 14, 2019)

27/27 MBLD 53:31.21
New mbld pb, better than the previous one by 5min


----------



## icarneiro (Aug 14, 2019)

NeptuneCuber said:


> I got my first 3BLD success today! After 278 DNFs (that hurt to say), I finally got it. It was 5:38.86. Soon I will be the next Stanley Chapel. LOL



i got my first solve with 11 DNFs, 2 weeks ago, the time was 14:49.48
and since my first attempt so far I've managed to solve 10 times within 55 attempts, with a PB of 5:45.38. ( your first pb was 5:38 )


your first solve was really fast, i guess, good job and keep going!!


----------



## sigalig (Aug 16, 2019)

95/100 multi-blind in 2 hours, 7 minutes, and 55(+) seconds!

I estimated the time to be around 2:15-2:30, so I'm really happy with how this turned out. One DNF by an M slice though lol, so that's a little frustrating. Will post the video sometime later today 

Edit:
Oh yea, also, memo was 1:32:19, and exec was 35:34  really didn't expect to get 21.34 exec/cube lol, especially considering 30 of the cubes I used are soooooo terrible for 3style solving


----------



## KingCanyon (Aug 16, 2019)

What's really impressive is that you had 100 cubes to solve for the attempt.


----------



## bcube (Aug 16, 2019)

KingCanyon said:


> What's really impressive is that you had 100 cubes to solve for the attempt.



Interesting, that´s the least impressive on it for me. Especially when I compare it with legendary Marcin:


----------



## kake123 (Aug 16, 2019)

Decent 4bld mo3 (4:29.686)


Spoiler: Scrambles from plusTimer



4x4-BLD

Number of Solves: 3
Mean: 4:29.686
Best: 4:03.469
Worst: 5:15.811
Average: 4:09.780

1. (5:15.811)
16/08/2019 19:13:18
R U2 R U2 F2 L R' B2 L' U' D2 L D R D F' U' R2 F' D' Fw2 R F Rw2 U2 Fw2 L B F2 R' D2 R2 Uw F' L2 B' U' L Fw' Rw R2 Fw2 Uw' Rw x2 y2

2. 4:09.780
16/08/2019 19:19:49
B D2 U F L' B' U2 B R2 B' L U2 F2 R U2 B2 L U2 L U2 Fw2 Rw2 B D2 L' B2 R2 Uw2 F' Rw2 L' Uw2 U Fw2 Uw' L U' B' Rw' Fw Uw2 R2 U L' D' z'

3. (4:03.469)
16/08/2019 19:25:18
D2 L2 U2 L2 B2 R B2 L2 D' R L F2 D F' R2 L' B' F R Uw2 Fw2 L F Rw2 B' L' F B2 L' D2 L' Uw F U F Uw B Rw' U2 F Rw' D2 Rw' Fw' x2 y2


----------



## KingCanyon (Aug 16, 2019)

bcube said:


> Interesting, that´s the least impressive on it for me. Especially when I compare it with legendary Marcin:


Believe me, the attempt was more than impressive too.


----------



## sigalig (Aug 19, 2019)

4BLD PBs: 1:35.90 mo3, 1:37.25 ao5 

avg of 5: 1:37.25

Time List:
1. (1:31.56) B' D F2 R2 D' L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 R2 F2 U' R' U2 F D2 F2 R2 D R' Rw2 U' Fw2 U' F U' B' Rw2 F Uw2 D2 B Uw2 Rw Uw2 L B R2 Uw L B2 F Uw U2 Rw' B' x' y 
2. 1:34.26 L' F2 D F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 U L' U' R' U2 B D F' L' F2 Rw2 U R2 Uw2 Rw2 U' Rw2 Fw2 F' L2 Uw2 B2 D2 Rw' L' U R2 D2 Rw' Fw' B' Uw R Fw2 B' L y 
3. 1:41.87[25 algs, shakey af] R2 F L2 U2 R2 B' L2 B' D2 U2 F' L' U2 B D' F' L B' F2 D' U' Fw2 R F2 Uw2 L' D Rw2 F2 R2 Fw2 R2 B U Rw2 Fw' F D2 Uw Fw B Uw B2 R2 U x y 
4. (1:54.35) U' F' L2 U2 F U2 B' D2 F D2 U2 F L' D2 U' R' B U L2 R2 B Rw2 Uw2 D Fw2 B2 Rw2 Fw2 R L U F2 Rw2 L' F Rw2 Fw' D' Fw2 U2 Uw Fw B2 Rw2 L B z' 
5. 1:35.61 D B2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B' F D' R' D2 L' D2 B' U F Uw2 Fw2 F' Uw2 D' F' U Rw2 D B L2 B Rw' R U' L2 F' Rw2 Uw' R' Fw2 Rw U' Fw L y2


----------



## Cale S (Aug 20, 2019)

32/32 in 54:22 MBLD pb


----------



## M O (Aug 23, 2019)

very happy with accuracy, no idea how to subhour 17 cubes tho


----------



## M O (Aug 24, 2019)

59.45
first sub-1 in 3BLD


----------



## kake123 (Aug 25, 2019)

4BLD 4:08.703 mo3 and 4:23.879 avg5 pbs


Spoiler: Scrambles from plusTimer



4x4-BLD

Number of Solves: 5
Mean: 4:30.365
Best: 4:03.689
Worst: 5:16.499
Average: 4:23.879
Current Ao5: 4:23.879
Best Ao5: 4:23.879

1. (5:16.499)
25/08/2019 18:06:08
U B' L2 F2 R' F D U B U' B2 R D2 L2 D2 B2 L' U2 R F2 U2 Fw2 Rw2 R' U' R2 Fw2 Rw2 R' U2 L' D2 R2 Fw L2 U Fw2 U B2 Uw' Rw' Fw' B2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 y2

2. 4:09.821
25/08/2019 18:12:45
U2 B2 D2 L2 B' D2 F L2 U2 D2 B2 U R F2 U R B' U R B' L2 Uw2 F' U2 D F Rw2 F' Uw2 R2 Fw2 D2 F Rw' U B Rw L D B Fw Uw' Fw Rw' Uw F x y'

3. 4:12.598+
25/08/2019 18:39:13
F' D2 R' D' L2 D L' B D' U2 B' L2 D2 L2 R2 F2 B' U2 Rw2 F' Uw2 U' Rw2 Uw2 D Fw2 B' U Rw2 U B Rw' D F' U' Uw' Fw2 F2 Rw B Rw2 F x2 y

4. (4:03.689)
25/08/2019 18:47:39
R2 L2 B D2 F L2 F2 D2 B2 U2 F R D L' B' U2 R2 U2 F' U Uw2 Fw2 D L' D2 Rw2 R' U2 Fw2 F2 D R2 Fw L Fw2 U2 D2 Fw' Uw2 Rw Uw' Fw2 L' D' Rw2 x

5. 4:49.219
25/08/2019 18:56:49
L' F2 D2 R D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U' B D' U2 L' F L' U' R2 Fw2 L' Uw2 L2 Uw2 F Rw2 F' R2 B F L2 Uw' B2 Rw2 Uw Fw2 Uw Fw' Rw U D Rw2 F Uw y


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Aug 26, 2019)

Jacck said:


> @TheDubDubJr Congrats for your 5bld-mean on Friday to be the 9th with an Ao5 or Mo3 in all actual official events!
> (including the blindfold accomplishments in 4bld, 5bld and multi and therefore posted here)
> 
> Now we have:
> ...



(Late to the party) Thanks Hanns for the congrats! Woooo Top 10! 

Also happy that I was able to get a full events profile at CubingUSA Nationals 2019 (link to competition profile). Basically means a Single and Average in every event at one competition.
2nd person to do so behind Daniel Wallin at Swedish Championship 2019 (link to competition profile)!


----------



## M O (Aug 26, 2019)

is a multi mean rolling through comps or do you have to find a comp with 3 multi attempts?


----------



## CurlyFries (Aug 28, 2019)

I got my first 3BLD success! The time was 10:48.967 and the scramble was R' U2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B D2 R2 U2 R2 F U' F2 D2 L F2 L' B2 Rw' Uw. Solved with white top, green front.


----------



## Jacck (Aug 29, 2019)

TheDubDubJr said:


> (Late to the party) Thanks Hanns for the congrats! Woooo Top 10!
> 
> Also happy that I was able to get a full events profile at CubingUSA Nationals 2019 (link to competition profile). Basically means a Single and Average in every event at one competition.
> 2nd person to do so behind Daniel Wallin at Swedish Championship 2019 (link to competition profile)!


Wow, didn’t noticed these full scores in one comp - great jobs! And if there had been 3 attempts in mbld ...


----------



## Jacck (Aug 29, 2019)

M O said:


> is a multi mean rolling through comps or do you have to find a comp with 3 multi attempts?


I started the list with Ao5 and Mo3, done in a comp and not rolling (knowing now that comps with 3 attempts in mbld are rare).


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 29, 2019)

bcube said:


> Interesting, that´s the least impressive on it for me. Especially when I compare it with legendary Marcin:


I don't even have that many 3x3 cubes... only 2....


----------



## AbsoRuud (Aug 30, 2019)

I have joined the dark side and I will be studying the dark arts to master the ability to solve the 3x3x3 blindfolded. I just succesfully did step 1.

Step 1. Write down all the letters to solve all the corners and then read all the letters back and solve the corners. All sighted.

I already feel pretty accomplished with that because this alone took me 5 hours.


----------



## Dominduchami (Aug 31, 2019)

Hi.
Today I got my 3bld PB single (by 8 seconds!) : 

Time : 1:21.32 [35.15]
Scramle : D L' U L D' B2 U' R' D2 F' D2 F L2 B' R2 B2 R2 F U2 Rw2 Uw
Targets : 6'C/12E
Method : OP/Turbo


----------



## AbsoRuud (Aug 31, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> I have joined the dark side and I will be studying the dark arts to master the ability to solve the 3x3x3 blindfolded. I just succesfully did step 1.
> 
> Step 1. Write down all the letters to solve all the corners and then read all the letters back and solve the corners. All sighted.
> 
> I already feel pretty accomplished with that because this alone took me 5 hours.



This time I did the letters and such without looking at the cube. Success. Maybe that's step 2?


----------



## the best d1mnd (Sep 1, 2019)

Very good mo3 for me (scrambles in the description)


----------



## satokajiro (Sep 1, 2019)

the best d1mnd said:


> Very good mo3 for me (scrambles in the description)



what method do you use?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the best d1mnd (Sep 1, 2019)

satokajiro said:


> what method do you use?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


3style for corners
The mix between 3style and turbo for edges (but I'm learning edge comms so I will full 3style soon I think)


----------



## M O (Sep 2, 2019)

PB mean of 3: 1:19.50 

1) 1:26.60 
2) 1:05.86 
3) 1:26.05


----------



## AbsoRuud (Sep 3, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> This time I did the letters and such without looking at the cube. Success. Maybe that's step 2?


Memorized corners and executed blindly for a few successes yesterday. On to edges.


----------



## kake123 (Sep 6, 2019)

3:33.192 4bld pb


Spoiler: Scramble from plusTimer



4x4-BLD

Number of Solves: 1
Mean: 3:33.192

1. (3:33.192)
06/09/2019 19:50:11
R' B' R B' R2 U' D L' F D2 R F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 L F2 R2 D2 Rw2 Fw2 D2 B Rw2 D' F U Fw2 B' U F2 Rw' F Rw2 L' D R Fw' D' B' Uw U R Fw2 z' y2



Using full center comms for 4bld now


----------



## Keroma12 (Sep 9, 2019)

3BLD PB Single: 33.74 = 15.34 + 18.40, 9 algs
formerly 33.90
Accidentally deleted the recording before uploading to YouTube, so I'll just put the reconstruction here instead.


----------



## M O (Sep 10, 2019)

fat double 4bld PB today after being stuck on a 16min pb for 2 months.

10:08.56
F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U' R2 D L2 D R' D F' U B2 F U' B' L' U' Rw2 U' Fw2 B' D' F2 Uw2 U' F U' F2 R' D2 F' Uw2 Rw' B U Uw' Fw2 Uw Rw' R' Fw' z y2

9:30.94
B2 F D2 Uw' U2 Fw F' D Uw2 Fw2 L' R D R' B F Rw2 R2 Fw2 Uw U2 R Fw2 F' D2 Uw' B Rw2 D' Uw' B F Uw2 U' F' D2 Fw2 F' U2 Rw'

both had pretty easy centers but I couldn't care less. really happy to get sub-10


----------



## WoowyBaby (Sep 11, 2019)

I finally learned how to do 3x3 blindfolded, I have successfully solved a 2x2 blind but have yet to get a 3bld success!


----------



## jo1215 (Sep 11, 2019)

Generated By csTimer on 2019-09-10
avg of 5: 49.52

Time List:
1. (47.91) D' B2 U2 L B2 R' B2 F2 R D2 B2 R F L' B R U' L2 D2 L' Uw 
2. 50.83+ R2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 U R' D' B' L R2 B2 U' B2 Rw 
3. 49.39 B2 D' R' F' L U' B' R F U F2 U2 L2 D B2 U2 L2 F2 B2 D F2 Fw' Uw2 
4. 48.33 L' D' F2 D' F2 L2 F2 L2 R2 U2 R2 L D B L' B F' L D B' Fw Uw2 
5. (53.17) L2 B2 R2 B2 U B2 F2 D B2 R' F2 D U' F' L' R U2 F2 U' Rw2
I should start 3-style soon lol


----------



## kake123 (Sep 11, 2019)

3:47.790 4bld, another sub4


Spoiler: Scramble from plusTimer



4x4-BLD

Number of Solves: 1
Mean: 3:47.790

1. (3:47.790)
11/09/2019 13:07:20
F2 R2 D2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B R U R L' D' F R2 L' D2 B2 L2 Fw2 U D' L2 Fw2 U' B' U' F2 Uw2 B R2 Rw D R F' B Rw Uw' D F B2 Uw' L2 U'


----------



## Roman (Sep 15, 2019)

Successfully did a 3BLD while jumping on a trampoline!
This idea has been in my head for a while, I didn't quite know how to implement it because I can't jump on a trampoline with my eyes closed  So came up with this.


----------



## sigalig (Sep 17, 2019)

Just did a MBLD attempt, the total result was pretty disappointing (felt like it could have been PB before taking my blindfold off), but the memo was suuuuper good for me and really consistent, I'm really proud of how well I focused throughout this. So I'm gonna document the splits here:

memo+review 1-8: 2:44
memo+review 9-16: 2:41
review 1-16: 2:06
memo+review 17-24: 2:55
memo+review 25-32: 2:53
review 17-32: 2:11 (15:30 for 1-32 pass )
review 1-32: 4:48 (20:18 1-32 4pass!! PB by like a minute i think)
memo+review 33-40: 2:58
memo+review 41-48: 2:50
review 33-48: 2:12
memo+review 49-64: 6:20
memo 65: 0:14

Proud of pretty much every split here

The mo6 for all the 8 pack memo+reviews was 2:50 (I think this is my first time ever doing all of the 8 pack memo+reviews sub-3:00), and I averaged 8.33 seconds/cube for each individual review in the bulk reviews (i.e. 1-16, 17-32, 1-32, 33-48)

And then a 14 second 3bld memo to boot! It's obvious pretty insignificant but I usually do like 20 seconds for 3bld, so I'm happy about that


----------



## asacuber (Sep 17, 2019)

finally got around to learning M2  Have to get the cases down, and then muster up my courage to do an actual attempt


----------



## kake123 (Sep 18, 2019)

4:18.067 4bld avg5 pb


Spoiler: Scrambles from plusTimer



4x4-BLD

Number of Solves: 5
Mean: 4:16.491
Best: 3:43.749
Worst: 4:44.506
Average: 4:18.067
Current Ao5: 4:18.067
Best Ao5: 4:18.067

1. 4:21.469
18/09/2019 21:23:23
D2 R2 B' R2 L2 F U2 F2 B D' U2 L' U2 B' U' F' R' D' R2 U' Uw2 Fw2 U Rw2 L' Uw2 D F2 L2 B2 Rw2 L2 Fw F' L' R2 Uw R2 Uw Fw' Rw' B' L' z

2. (3:43.749)
18/09/2019 21:30:11
B D2 U2 B' U2 F U2 F' U2 F' R L2 B F2 L2 D U F L' D' Uw2 R B2 Rw2 L' B' D2 Fw2 L' Fw2 L' Uw' U' B U2 F' Uw' Fw Rw2 B' Uw' B' Rw2 x' y'

3. (4:44.506)
18/09/2019 21:35:56
D2 B2 L2 R2 U' D2 F2 D' L2 U' D' R U R2 B U' D' L D' R F Uw2 F D2 Rw2 B2 R2 D F' Uw2 Fw2 U' F B' Rw F' Rw2 D' L' R' Fw L2 Uw' Rw B' Rw2 F2 x y2

4. 4:28.980
18/09/2019 21:43:23
B2 R2 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 D B2 U2 F' R' D L2 D' L2 U2 L B U' R2 Rw2 Fw2 B' L2 D2 U B' Rw2 D Rw2 L2 Fw2 L2 Rw D L2 F D2 Uw B' Uw2 Rw L' R Uw' Rw y'

5. 4:03.754
18/09/2019 21:53:28
L' D2 B2 U B2 F R' D L F2 U2 R2 D L2 D R2 D2 B2 U F2 Uw2 F2 L Uw2 R2 F' Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 F U2 R Uw' D Fw2 Rw2 L' Fw R2 Uw Fw D' F2 Rw2 B z


----------



## M O (Sep 18, 2019)

16:00.00 official 4bld success. Really slow because it was my last attempt and I went safe. 
9/9 , 11/13, 11/13 official multis.
Still missing a 5bld success for all events.


----------



## M O (Sep 18, 2019)

1:18.00 PB mo3 (3BLD)


----------



## M O (Sep 24, 2019)

First PB Single with Orozco (3BLD)
59.28 L2 B2 R2 B2 U F2 U' F2 D2 B2 D2 R D B U2 L B2 R2 D U2 Uw


----------



## RandomPris (Sep 25, 2019)

*Okay first my accomplishment*
I solved a 2x2 successfully exactly one week ago on Wednesday, September the 18th around 7 PM in 5:17.30
with this scramble D2 B' U2 F L2 U2 F R2 D2 R2 D2 B2 R' D2 R B' F L' F L
and this memo M KN UD K.

*Now, I need your help*
I have a question: How in the world do you guys make up words for letter pairs like EO or KQ
I just started practicing again today, but now only edges. How I remember EO: "omgekeerde oe" (it's Dutch, I speak and think in Dutch, but that is beside the point. It's a terrible way to remember it btw.)
How in the world do you guys remember letter pairs that can't possibly form a normal word/name? Please help? I wanna have my first official 3BLD solve too.


----------



## PugCuber (Sep 25, 2019)

RandomPris said:


> *Okay first my accomplishment*
> I solved a 2x2 successfully exactly one week ago on Wednesday, September the 18th around 7 PM in 5:17.30
> with this scramble D2 B' U2 F L2 U2 F R2 D2 R2 D2 B2 R' D2 R B' F L' F L
> and this memo M KN UD K.
> ...


Another form of memo is called Audio, which is usually used for short term memory like with Edges on 3BLD. Just try to make sounds with the letter pairs.


----------



## Cuberstache (Sep 25, 2019)

RandomPris said:


> *Okay first my accomplishment*
> I solved a 2x2 successfully exactly one week ago on Wednesday, September the 18th around 7 PM in 5:17.30
> with this scramble D2 B' U2 F L2 U2 F R2 D2 R2 D2 B2 R' D2 R B' F L' F L
> and this memo M KN UD K.
> ...


Roman made this awesome database for letter pairs. It has Dutch in it, but unfortunately not many pairs have words because this is a community thing and I guess not enough people speak Dutch. Worth checking out though.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Sep 25, 2019)

3rd ever ao12 on 3bld. First one was 1:12.54 from few days ago. then a 1:17 this morning and a whole new 1:12.09 just now whilst racing with my friend. Quite happy as this ao12 is heaps faster than our official NR single and I am looking forward to smashing it next month. My accuracy is also quite decent nowadays. So HOPEFULLY I can get a mean aswell, anything under 2:04 will then be the new AfR mean but that's IF I can get a mean. Excited to see if I can get an ao25 soon


----------



## AbsoRuud (Sep 25, 2019)

Hoi! I am Dutch as well. For 2 BLD you only need to memorise 7 letters at most, which is pretty easy to do without making words with the letters, IMO. I can do 2x2x2 in under a minute, because I turn slowly. Otherwise, if I had higher TPS I am sure I could do it in 30 seconds or less. 

If you'd like to chat about it some more, feel free to ping me on the speedsolving.com discord server. I'm AbsoRuud there too.

Also, this site has a LOT of info about letter pairs: https://bestsiteever.ru/colpi/ and this one https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Fi4xgUz5b23UXMlHq7Tt5C8Ak8-U3XdbeQ9Anw68BQc/edit#gid=0 

And also. The EO is a famous Dutch tv network. De evangelische omroep. They are or were a highly religious network, not sure if they're still around. I'd remember it that way, or I would use the abbreviation "en omstreken" for EO.

But long story short: I don't make words for letters with 2 BLD. It takes longer than it's worth.


----------



## Cuberstache (Sep 25, 2019)

I got my first 3BLD success with 3-style corners the other day! 1:39.37 which is a little slow for me but that's to be expected with a new method. My consistency for that session was like 2/12 or something like that though so I need to keep practicing.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Sep 26, 2019)

@CuberStache Did you learn all of them or is this your own intuitive algs that you just came up when faced with your letterpair while recalling?


----------



## M O (Sep 26, 2019)

54.37 R2 F D2 B R2 U2 B' D2 F' U2 F' L' F' L2 U R F' R D2 L' Fw' Uw
3bld PB


----------



## Cuberstache (Sep 26, 2019)

Dylan Swarts said:


> @CuberStache Did you learn all of them or is this your own intuitive algs that you just came up when faced with your letterpair while recalling?


I learned all of them. I did that whole coming up with my own algs thing a while ago and it was a disaster; I ended up not improving very much, switching back to OP/M2 for a good official mean, and quitting BLD for a while. So I guess it technically isn't my first success with 3-style corners but my first doing it the right way.


----------



## kake123 (Sep 30, 2019)

4:05.096 4bld mo3 pb


Spoiler: Scrambles from plusTimer



4x4-BLD

Number of Solves: 3
Mean: 4:05.096
Best: 3:57.971
Worst: 4:18.318
Average: 3:59.001

1. (4:18.318)
30/09/2019 11:08:51
R2 B2 D R2 U2 L2 D F2 B2 U L2 B' U F' R L' U L D' F R2 Uw2 F' Rw2 Fw2 R' B2 L Fw2 Uw2 B' Uw2 D2 F Uw F U Rw2 R2 L Fw' U2 Fw' Uw U B' Uw' x'

2. 3:59.001
30/09/2019 11:14:50
D B' R L' B R2 B' U B2 D' U2 L2 B' F2 L2 B D2 R2 L2 F L2 Fw2 L' F' B' Uw2 F D2 L2 Fw2 R2 Fw2 F' Rw2 Uw' L' B' Rw2 Uw' B2 R2 Fw' Rw' U2 R' F

3. (3:57.971)
30/09/2019 11:21:46
U' B F' L' B' U' B' D F' D2 F2 L' F2 L' B2 L D2 F2 R2 F2 Fw2 Rw2 F' Uw2 L2 B' Uw2 L F' L B' U2 Uw R' Uw Fw2 L' F' Fw' Rw Uw' Fw F2 R2 U2 x' y


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Sep 30, 2019)

Finished learning corner 3 style. Most of them are speed optimal, the rest I shall tend to when they become a problem. After my competition I will start on edges


----------



## RandomPris (Sep 30, 2019)

CuberStache said:


> Roman made this awesome database for letter pairs. It has Dutch in it, but unfortunately not many pairs have words because this is a community thing and I guess not enough people speak Dutch. Worth checking out though.



Thank you so very much. Gonna do some practicing again, today. This will be very useful.


----------



## RandomPris (Sep 30, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> Hoi! I am Dutch as well. For 2 BLD you only need to memorise 7 letters at most, which is pretty easy to do without making words with the letters, IMO. I can do 2x2x2 in under a minute, because I turn slowly. Otherwise, if I had higher TPS I am sure I could do it in 30 seconds or less.
> 
> If you'd like to chat about it some more, feel free to ping me on the speedsolving.com discord server. I'm AbsoRuud there too.
> 
> ...


just checked out the spreadsheet. I love it. Thank you so very much. You peeps are all awesome. Will be posting later on if I get my first 3BLD solve. Already got one, but with my eyes open. Now it's time for the real deal. Wish me luck.


----------



## the best d1mnd (Oct 1, 2019)

9/10 PB MBLD single in 29:48


----------



## Dominduchami (Oct 4, 2019)

Today I got a 1:04 3bld PB, which beats my previous PB by 12 seconds! I had like 3 possible 1-minute solves, where I had dnf by 2 corners, edges or something else, so very happy that i finally got it.

Targets : 5'C/9E
Method : OP/Turbo
01:04.958 - L2 F2 D2 F' D2 L2 B' L2 F' R D' R D' U2 B R D B F2 Rw' Uw


----------



## sigalig (Oct 9, 2019)

5bld PB ao5

Generated By csTimer on 2019-10-08
avg of 5: 3:21.54

Time List:
1. 3:31.37+ Bw2 D2 B R L Uw2 Fw2 B Dw2 U2 L Lw Fw' R2 U2 Uw2 Rw' F' R' B2 Uw D L2 F2 Bw' Lw2 F2 Dw B2 Dw' F R' Fw' B Uw' Lw' Fw2 D' R2 Dw D R U Bw2 R' Uw2 L' Bw2 R' Dw Uw' Fw' D R2 Rw2 Fw2 R2 Fw Bw2 Dw2 3Fw 
2. (3:08.12) D' F2 Fw' Lw' Uw2 Dw F' U Dw2 D Lw' L Fw' Rw2 Bw2 Fw F2 Lw Uw' F Dw2 U2 Bw2 D' Lw2 Bw Rw2 U B2 Dw' L' Lw2 Rw' R2 Fw Bw U' Dw Uw F Uw D' Bw2 Lw' Fw R' F D' Dw2 B2 F L' Fw' R Fw' R2 Fw R' B2 D 3Fw' 3Uw2 
3. 3:16.07 Rw2 R L B R Rw' U' Rw2 Lw' Fw Lw' L2 F' R B2 U R2 B Uw2 L' Bw L Uw U' D B2 L Dw' B U R' F' Uw B Uw2 Rw' R2 B' Fw Rw' D Fw Dw Fw2 Lw2 U' Uw' L Rw R Fw2 Dw2 U L' F L U' Bw' Fw' Rw2 3Rw 3Uw2 
4. (DNF(3:34.00)[6x]) F2 B2 Lw2 Uw' F2 Lw' Dw2 D2 U2 Uw' Bw R Dw2 D' B' U2 B F Rw' D' Fw' Uw' Rw B L2 Bw2 Lw' Dw B2 F2 Dw2 Bw' U2 D2 R2 Dw' Uw2 Fw2 L2 Lw Fw' R' Rw' U2 Fw' Dw Lw U' L' Lw B L' Rw F' Bw Rw2 Uw2 F2 Fw Dw2 3Uw2 
5. 3:17.17 Uw2 B2 Bw F' Dw F B L2 R' Bw2 R2 Rw' Fw L' B' Dw L Lw' Bw' D' Fw Bw' F2 B Uw2 Rw2 U2 R' F' Rw Lw2 Dw' L' Dw' Uw2 F Uw' Lw2 Rw2 Uw Fw2 U2 D Bw' B' Rw Uw D2 R L2 Fw D F' Lw' D2 F2 Rw' D2 F2 Lw 3Fw' 3Uw

Kind of a bummer I couldnt roll the counting 3:31 :/ 
should beat this by a lot soon


----------



## sigalig (Oct 9, 2019)

Also, I did a comp sim thing today cus I have a comp with 4bld, 5bld, 3 rounds 3bld, and 3 mblds (all in one day lol) coming up soon

4bld, got DNF, 1:31, DNF
5bld, got 3:16, DNF, 3:17
3bld, r1 was trash (23 bo3 iirc), r2 was also trash (22 22 dnf), r3 was 20.05 (sub-pr, 10 algs), 22.xy, 27 lol

Most importantly, I did 3 mblds today and got

attempt 1: 42/63 1:02:59[36:18]  just a trainwreck altogether

attempt 2: 57/63 59:59[36:55]  better

attempt 3: 55/58 58:38[40:02] )

Got a 48.40 PB ao12 after the second attempt, and tied it after the third attempt. Counting 35 pointer in there though  and hard pressed to roll it


----------



## RandomPris (Oct 12, 2019)

Guys, I finally did it! My first 3BLD success with M2/OP in 10:45.05 minutes

Scramble F2 R2 D' F2 D' L2 U' R2 D R2 U2 R' F' R F2 D' U' R' F U Rw Uw
Memo edges - corners IT RE XA SJ BM VO - IB OV JS LM in 5:51.66 minutes
Execution time 5:53.38 minutes

Video proof (don't mind the pink headband)

I wanna thank you guys and the YouCubers JPerm, Jack Cai, 4BLD, Airlegoland, Cubing World and the TheGrayCuber for officially making me a BLD solver. See you guys when I hit the 1-minute mark


----------



## Cuberstache (Oct 13, 2019)

I organized a comp with 3BLD and MBLD and got excellent results! 56.90 3BLD single, which is my second best single ever and my first sub-1 with 3-style corners. In MBLD I got 12/13 52:32, also PB2 and only slower than PB; it was the same in terms of points. Next weekend I have 3BLD, 4BLD, and MBLD so I'm hoping for a 3BLD mean (I didn't get one yesterday despite having 3 chances), a 4BLD mean (Never gotten one but I'm hoping to get back to silver member) and I'll probably attempt 15 cubes for MBLD, hoping for a PR. State Record for WA is 12 points so 14/15 would be great.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Oct 13, 2019)

I'm curious @CuberStache how do you know what each state record is? Is it public somewhere because it is a 'lower' ranking than National, if you get what I'm trying to say, which WCA doesn't display


----------



## Cuberstache (Oct 13, 2019)

Dylan Swarts said:


> I'm curious @CuberStache how do you know what each state record is? Is it public somewhere because it is a 'lower' ranking than National, if you get what I'm trying to say, which WCA doesn't display


https://cubingusa.org/state_rankings#/s


----------



## Dominduchami (Oct 14, 2019)

Today I got my first 4bld success after 6 tries! Time was 36.23.99 
Scramble : D2 F L2 D2 U2 F' L2 F' R2 F D2 F' U R B2 L B' D2 L2 B' L' Uw2 Fw2 R Fw2 F2 R2 Fw2 Rw2 U B2 L' Uw2 U2 Fw' R2 U2 R2 Fw' Rw' F Uw Rw Fw2 F2 R x'


----------



## Jacck (Oct 14, 2019)

not multiblind but at least solved straight after each other:

Clock-Pyraminx-2x2x2-Octahedron-Kilominx in 40:40
(with 2x2x2 and Kilominx the easiest version for 5 different regular shapes ) 



Spoiler: Video


----------



## RandomPris (Oct 17, 2019)

I got my first sub 5 min solve on cam! which also happens to be my new PB 

Video proof >>>here<<<

Almost got my first Mo3 on cam too, but alas

Time: 4:37.73 (memo 2:21.49 + execution 2:16.23)
Method: M2/OP
Scramble: R' U2 B2 R2 B2 R U2 R' U2 F2 R' F2 B' D' U2 L2 R' U' L' R' B Uw'
Memo: (red top green front) corners - IP MU WB SM ;edges - BH AO DG TW LJ CE

Sub 1 here I come!


----------



## G2013 (Oct 17, 2019)

I achieved quitting successfully.


----------



## sigalig (Oct 19, 2019)

just got 59/60 for my third time, my 5th 58 point mbld lol (this being my worst, timed at 59:59+)

did an extra review of everything, this was basically as safe as I can reasonably go  really stoked that I can sub-hour 60 with safety memo


----------



## sigalig (Oct 20, 2019)

Tied my multibld PB mo3, 55.33

57/60 1:00:00 (58/60 1:00:05)
59/60 59:59+
57/60 1:00:00 (58/60 1:00:07)

very weirdly consistent
also sad, 5 seconds faster on the first and 7 seconds faster on the second would result in 56.66 mo3


----------



## Jacck (Oct 20, 2019)

First successes with the stonecube:


Spoiler: pretty lucky: centers were all orientated after permutation













Spoiler: a bit lucky: this time 6 centers to orientate, but no corners to flip (which is the easiest thing)










Pretty hard that puzzle, maybe these are the first blind solves at all.


----------



## sigalig (Oct 20, 2019)

Just did another mbld attempt, and now I've got a new PB mo3 and new PB ao5 
Last 5 attempts:

54/60 1:00:00 (55/60 1:00:59)
57/60 1:00:00 (58/60 1:00:05)
59/60 59:59+
57/60 1:00:00 (58/60 1:00:07)
58/60 58:43

56.00 mo3, 54.67 ao5


----------



## sigalig (Oct 21, 2019)

58/60 58:33 today, rolled the ao5 to 55.33


----------



## sigalig (Oct 25, 2019)

My current mbld ao12 is 52.70 
Next 3 attempts to roll are 31, 49, 48, so i think I have a good chance of bumping it to 54.xy

Also, 9 50+ pointers in a row right now, and the mo9 is 54.22


----------



## Hari (Oct 26, 2019)

NR Mean

Last week at Paris Open, quite happy with this


----------



## Dominduchami (Oct 28, 2019)

Yesterday I got my first sub1 3bld solve. 
Time : 00:50.085
Scramble : L2 R2 D2 L2 R2 U2 F' L2 F2 D R' F2 L U' R2 F2 L U L D' Fw' Uw2 (6C/10E)
Method : OP/Turbo
Now Im starting to learn 3style corners


----------



## Cuberstache (Oct 29, 2019)

First sub-50 3BLD solve! 45.704. It was a handscramble but corners was literally IB + 4 twists on the bottom layer. This is my first PB with 3-style/M2 and audio edges.


----------



## ProStar (Oct 30, 2019)

I achieved befuddling myself, as well as quitting. Later, I even completed the cross. All without a tutorial 

As you can see, I am an accomplished BLD cuber.


----------



## ThatGuy (Oct 30, 2019)

In a turn of consistency, I actually got an ao5  Using turbo/OP

avg of 5: 5:06.73
1. 4:44.20=2:46.53+1:57.67 U2 F' L D2 B' D' F' L' B2 R F2 L' B2 R2 L F2 D2 L U2 B R2 Rw' Uw' 
2. 4:49.86=3:24.27+1:25.59 R' U2 B' D2 R2 D2 B D2 B2 D2 R2 B U F' L B D' L2 U R2 Rw Uw' 
3. (4:43.77=2:35.74+2:08.03) U D B' R2 L D F R2 F2 D' R2 U2 D' L2 D' R2 U B' D' Fw 
4. (DNF(4:27.76)=2:27.72+2:00.04)[messed up corner twists] L F2 R' F' B D2 L F U2 D2 R2 D' R2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D Fw Uw' 
5. 5:46.13=3:44.13+2:02.00[messed up setup move but fixed it] D2 B U2 B2 R2 F2 L D2 L' B2 F2 R' U L F' U' B2 L' R2 Rw Uw


----------



## arquillian (Oct 30, 2019)

3bld PB single, 20.87 PB mo3, 25 algs is incredibly lucky. Previous PB was 21.07 mean on 24 algs though (888)
16.77 B D F' R' U' R U' L F B2 R' B2 L U2 F2 B2 R2 B2 L' (7 algs)
21.92 F2 D R' B2 U2 F2 U' F' D2 F U R2 U F2 D F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 (8 algs, bad lockup)
23.93 U D2 L' D' F' B2 L B' D L U2 R2 B' D2 F' U2 B2 D2 F (10 algs)


----------



## Cuberstache (Nov 8, 2019)

I finished learning full 3-style! I'm competing in 3BLD on the 16th so hopefully I can at least get a success in both rounds.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Nov 8, 2019)

More proof that I am super lazy, I finished corners a few weeks or so after you @CuberStache and now you finished edges but I haven't started on them yet, besides A and B, which isnt a lot. In my defence I am in the middle of exams right now but still, lol.
Well done tho! Goodluck for comp!


----------



## Jacck (Nov 11, 2019)

@schapel and Jason White: Congrats (beside your other remarkable achievements) for getting your mean-of-3 in mbld on 10th of november 2019 to be the 10th and 11th with an Ao5 or Mo3 in all actual official events!
(including the blindfold accomplishments in 4bld, 5bld and multi and therefore posted here)

Now we have:
Jan Bentlage (2017-02-12)
Mark Boyanowski (2018-02-04)
Hanns Hub (2018-02-10)
Kit Clement (2018-07-15)
Sukant Koul (2018-07-27)
Yunqi Ouyang (2018-10-04)
Nevins Chan Pak Hoong (2019-02-16)
Callum Hales-Jepp (2019-07-27)
Walker Welch (2019-08-02)
Stanley Chapel (2019-11-10)
Jason White (2019-11-10)

(I put Stanley first because he had the faster time on the third attempt. If they were in the same group his mean came a few minutes earlier )


----------



## schapel (Nov 11, 2019)

Jacck said:


> @schapel and Jason White: Congrats (beside your other remarkable achievements) for getting your mean-of-3 in mbld on 10th of november 2019 to be the 10th and 11th with an Ao5 or Mo3 in all actual official events!
> (including the blindfold accomplishments in 4bld, 5bld and multi and therefore posted here)
> 
> Now we have:
> ...



thanks!

yeah we all solved at the same time, and I actually started my attempt earlier, so the order is correct


----------



## the best d1mnd (Nov 12, 2019)

nice single


----------



## jo1215 (Nov 12, 2019)

Generated By csTimer on 2019-11-09
single: 36.72

Time List:
1. 36.72 L2 D' L' F' D2 F' D F' U2 B2 L B2 L D2 B2 R' U2 L U2 L2 Uw
3bld pb, 13 memo


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 13, 2019)

Welp, just got my first 3BLD success. Ninth try, total time was under 10 minutes, faster than most of my attempts so far.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Nov 25, 2019)

3bld PB Single, Mo3, Ao5, Ao12
Single: 44.03
Mo3: 50.88
Ao5: 53:04
Ao12: 59.27
All massive jumps, maybe because of unintentional break I took from 3bld. Happy to see my ao12 is faster than my official single, damn those nerves tho..


----------



## M O (Nov 26, 2019)

Dylan Swarts said:


> 3bld PB Single, Mo3, Ao5, Ao12



I was here


----------



## ProStar (Nov 26, 2019)

Finally devoted myself to learning 3BLD!


----------



## Cuberstache (Nov 26, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> Finally devoted myself to learning 3BLD!


Good luck! You will fail sometimes but don't give up, the result is well worth it!


----------



## the best d1mnd (Nov 27, 2019)

this weekend i competed in the MPEI Open 2019 where i won 1st place in 3BLD. Actually this was unexpected because i thought that there as usual will be such skillful blders as Grigorii Alekseev and Artyom Martirosov but unfortunately they didn't come. So here is my winning solve


----------



## M O (Nov 27, 2019)

finished UFR corner comms


----------



## ProStar (Nov 28, 2019)

My main weak point in 3BLD was corners, so I decided to try out 2BLD a little. I started last night and I can now do it! I had two successes in a row this morning and I decided to enter the weekly SS comp for 2BLD. My first two solves were DNFs, one being 5:46 and the other 5:00. My third solve the memo felt smooth and I succeeded with 2:16!


----------



## M O (Dec 3, 2019)

47.18 D L F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 L' D B L D R B2 Rw'

first sub-50


----------



## Cuberstache (Dec 6, 2019)

Generated By csTimer on 2019-12-06 (solving from 2019-12-06 14:29:49 to 2019-12-06 14:32:14)
mean of 3: 57.61

Time List:
1. 53.00=20.09+32.91 B2 F2 D' B2 U2 F2 L2 D' B2 U F' U L F U' B R' B L' B2 Rw' Uw @2019-12-06 14:29:49
2. 55.25=23.18+32.07 R L2 U D2 F' B' L2 U L' F2 L2 B2 D' F2 U R2 D B2 R2 B2 D Rw' @2019-12-06 14:30:58
3. 1:04.58=26.69+37.88 R' L2 U2 L2 D' L2 B2 D F2 D B2 F' R' B2 D2 B D2 U2 F2 Fw Uw' @2019-12-06 14:32:14

First sub-1 mean! I have a comp tomorrow so this is nice to get. Hopefully I can get a mean at the comp, since my PR mean is 1:57 from forever ago. Also I triple DNFed my last 3BLD comp so I really hope that doesn't happen again.


----------



## Cuberstache (Dec 9, 2019)

My comp results in the first round were 55.59, 41.16, 57.81 = 51.52 PB mean and PB single!! I also got third place in the finals with a 57.62 single! I really wanted to podium in 3BLD to keep my podium streak alive and 3BLD was the only event I had a remote chance in, but it still took a few people better than me DNFing to get it. This comp went better than I ever could have hoped!


----------



## Zagros (Dec 18, 2019)

I got an insanely lucky 3bld single two nights ago, I got 1:24 as a jump from my old pb of 2:11. Today, I spent an hour grinding and was able to get another sub-2 single! This time a lot less lucky, and it was 1:40. Now I feel better about breaking 2 minutes because this solve was more "fair."


----------



## Zagros (Dec 19, 2019)

oh 4bld 2nd success ever and third attempt ever in 16:57.27 lol the first one was in 38 minutes and the 2nd attempt was a dnf by three wings in 24 minutes. hoping to get sub-10 minutes soon and then learn 5bld and get sub-20 so I can compete within the usual 90 minute cumulative limit


----------



## Cuberstache (Dec 21, 2019)

3BLD PB single: 36.855! First sub-40!

Scramble in your orientation: F2 D2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R' D2 L' F2 U L2 R U2 R D2 B L' F D U

Memo:
Corners: IT BRought BiG GuPpy (I actually memoed GP instead of PG but it still worked lol)
Edges: VEnom World's Best at Having Fun ABs JeN UP (visual flip)

Solution:

L2 S L' F' L S' L' F L' // UF-DR-LU
R' U' R U M2 U' R' U Rw M' // UF-DB-UR
M' U L' S' L2 S L' U' M // UF-LB-LF
R2 U' S R2 S' R2 U R2 // UF-UB-UR
R U' R' E' R U R' E // UF-FR-RB
R2 F E R2 E' R2 F' R2 // UF-DF-RF
S L F' L' U M' U2 M U S' L F L' // flip UF & DL

R U R' D' R U2 R' D R U R' // UFR-FUL-BDR
R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // UFR-UBR-BUL
R' D R U R' D' R U' // UFR-UBR-LDF
U R' D' R U' R' D2 R U R' D' R U' // UFR-RDF-LDF

11 algs, including an edge flip. Bad scramble but I one-passed everything and the cases were nice. There were a lot of opportunities for floating and/or canceling moves, so I still have plenty of room to improve. I got a lot of 41s so I'm really happy to get a sub-40!


----------



## KingCanyon (Dec 23, 2019)

First M2 method success on the third try! I am transitioning from Old Pochmann. The time was nothing special for me (6:04.57), but it’s still a good accomplishment. My PB right now is 3:57 with Old Pochmann, so I’ll see if I can get down to that with M2. I just need to work on the setup moves S and I and on accuracy.


----------



## SkateboardSam (Dec 25, 2019)

Did my first four 5bld attempts this week and got 3 successes! (32:45, 26:12, DNF, 20:13)


----------



## Zagros (Dec 26, 2019)

5bld first success 35:10 started trying this after only three 4bld successes so it took a few fails to get it


----------



## Zagros (Dec 28, 2019)

4bld 14:13.97 down from 16:57.27. Most of the improvement is from tracing wings faster. I also executed centers a lot faster because of getting used to the setup moves for each letter so I don't have to think very much about it during execution.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Dec 28, 2019)

Started blind practicing corners only until I get them natural. So far the best I’ve gotten is 28 seconds lol. I really need to work on my edges though.


----------



## Jacck (Jan 1, 2020)

EDIT: oversaw Hill Pong Yong Feng, who got his last achievement about 2 hours earlier than Ng Jia Quan, therefore:
Congrats, Hill Pong Yong Feng, for getting your mean-of 3 in 7x7x7 on 28th of december 2019 to be the 12th with an Ao5 or Mo3 in all actual official events!

@MLGCubez: Congrats for getting your mean-of-3 in 4bld on 28th of december 2019 to be the 13th with an Ao5 or Mo3 in all actual official events!
(Ao5 or Mo3 including the blindfold accomplishments in 4bld, 5bld and multi and therefore posted here)

And congrats to Mengfei Shen and Oleg Gritsenko to join this list after the removal of 3x3x3 With feet today! I added the date, when they completed the actual 17 events.

Now we have:
Jan Bentlage (2017-02-12)
Mark Boyanowski (2018-02-04)
Hanns Hub (2018-02-10)
Kit Clement (2018-07-15)
Sukant Koul (2018-07-27)
Yunqi Ouyang (2018-10-04)
Nevins Chan Pak Hoong (2019-02-16)
Callum Hales-Jepp (2019-07-27)
Walker Welch (2019-08-02)
Stanley Chapel (2019-11-10)
Jason White (2019-11-10)
 Hill Pong Yong Feng (2019-12-27)
Ng Jia Quan (2019-12-28)
Oleg Gritsenko (2020-01-01/2017-07-21)
Mengfei Shen (2020-01-01/2019-03-09)


----------



## jronge94 (Jan 2, 2020)

yes got my first sub-50 today only 1 week after gettin my first sub-1 stoked about bld atm.


----------



## sigalig (Jan 13, 2020)

First time beating my 3bld pb mo3 in a while (previous was 19.23)
Classic choke, 21 on 9 algs to finish it off 
The other two solves were good tho

Generated By csTimer on 2020-01-11
mean of 3: 19.13 

Time List: 
1. 16.51[8/6', did a lot of cancels too yay] D2 F2 L D2 L' B2 L2 R' F2 D2 L2 U2 D L R2 D' U L' D U 
2. 19.41[12/4'] R' D B2 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 D B2 F2 U2 F L' F R B' R' B2 U2 Fw Uw' 
3. 21.47[6''/7' lmao] U' D2 B2 R' B2 D2 L' D2 U2 R' F2 U2 F' R2 D L2 D L2 B' L Rw2


----------



## Habsen (Jan 19, 2020)

So, I had my first competition today. I also did 3BLD, four months after my first success at home.
First round was 2:44, 2:29, DNF and in the final I got 2:28, DNF, 2:19. Succeeding in the first solve of every round allowed me to be relaxed during the other solves.
Very satisfied with that. 67% success rate is much better than at home while 2:30 on average is only slightly worse.


----------



## sigalig (Jan 23, 2020)

PB mo3, finally sub-19! Yay

25 alg scramble set which on the surface seems insane, but I'd say the first scramble is significantly more difficult than the typical 8 alg -- i did an alt pseudoswap to give better corner parity, and that ended up saving an alg in edges, and there was also a floating 2twist in that scramble

kinda crappy cases overall also, so I'm still pretty proud of this regardless of the luck 

Generated By csTimer on 2020-01-22
mean of 3: 18.86

Time List:
1. 18.73[ul ub swap saved an alg (10/3'')] L2 U' D2 B2 D L B U' B2 L2 B2 U' R2 L2 F2 U' D2 L F Fw' Uw' (reconstruction)
2. 20.08[10/7, terrible corner turning ] L2 F' R D' L2 F' B2 D' B' U' L2 U L2 B2 U' B2 U R2 D2 R2 F2 Fw' (reconstruction)
3. 17.76[10/5] U' R2 B2 D F2 D' R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 R F U L U2 R2 U2 F U Fw' Uw' (reconstruction)


----------



## ProStar (Jan 23, 2020)

sigalig said:


> PB mo3, finally sub-19! Yay
> 
> 25 alg scramble set which on the surface seems insane, but I'd say the first scramble is significantly more difficult than the typical 8 alg -- i did an alt pseudoswap to give better corner parity, and that ended up saving an alg in edges, and there was also a floating 2twist in that scramble
> 
> ...



Me: Yes! Sub-19 Mo3!

Graham: Yes! Sub-19 Mo3 blindfolded!


----------



## Habsen (Jan 24, 2020)

I got my first 4BLD success in 23:43 

I started learning 4BLD on Monday and today was the third attempt.


----------



## Jacck (Jan 24, 2020)

I started thinking about a system for 15 puzzle blind today at about 3:30 p.m. and got a success in the first attempt at 5:15 p.m. 


Spoiler: 15 puzzle blind


----------



## ProStar (Jan 24, 2020)

Jacck said:


> I started thinking about a system for 15 puzzle blind today at about 3:30 p.m. and got a success in the first attempt at 5:15 p.m.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 15 puzzle blind


Cool!


----------



## Jacck (Jan 26, 2020)

A compilation of my best three attempts today: 7:02.21, 6:32.07, 6:33.44


Spoiler: Video










15 puzzle blind seems not to be very popular. I only found the two vids of Aleksander Osipov (one with a 6:42.21), so my 6:32.04 is now YT-UWR


----------



## ProStar (Jan 26, 2020)

Jacck said:


> A compilation of my best three attempts today: 7:02.21, 6:32.07, 6:33.44
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Video
> ...








Is this something different?


----------



## ProStar (Jan 28, 2020)

I got a 3BLD success


----------



## Jacck (Jan 28, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Is this something different?


Very impressive. Ok, I did it with hardware and in the comments you can read, that he can't solve 90-95% of the scrambles.
Not the real thing for me to wait for a good scramble - but what he does, when the scramble is there, is great.


----------



## sigalig (Feb 1, 2020)

Yesterday I did the best old-style multi-blind ever, beating the previous best by 48 points 

154/160 in 4:53:42.15[3:55:03.11]

Previous best was 125/150 in 9 hrs 53 mins by Maskow


----------



## Habsen (Feb 2, 2020)

sigalig said:


> Yesterday I did the best old-style multi-blind ever, beating the previous best by 48 points
> 
> 154/160 in 4:53:42.15[3:55:03.11]



Awesome job!!! Especially after your first attempt didn't go so well.

"I really hope I didn't DNF the first cube."


----------



## ProStar (Feb 2, 2020)

sigalig said:


> Yesterday I did the best old-style multi-blind ever, beating the previous best by 48 points
> 
> 154/160 in 4:53:42.15[3:55:03.11]
> 
> Previous best was 125/150 in 9 hrs 53 mins by Maskow



?!?


----------



## Jacck (Feb 2, 2020)

Congrats for Daniel Wallin for completing his multibld-mean today and get the 16th with an Ao5 or Mo3 in all actual official events!
(Ao5 or Mo3 including the blindfold accomplishments in 4bld, 5bld and multi and therefore posted here)
(He and Walker Welch are the only one to get all except multi in one competition!)

Now we have:
Jan Bentlage (2017-02-12)
Mark Boyanowski (2018-02-04)
Hanns Hub (2018-02-10)
Kit Clement (2018-07-15)
Sukant Koul (2018-07-27)
Yunqi Ouyang (2018-10-04)
Nevins Chan Pak Hoong (2019-02-16)
Callum Hales-Jepp (2019-07-27)
Walker Welch (2019-08-02)
Stanley Chapel (2019-11-10)
Jason White (2019-11-10)
Hill Pong Yong Feng (2019-12-27)
Ng Jia Quan (2019-12-28)
Oleg Gritsenko (2020-01-01/2017-07-21)
Mengfei Shen (2020-01-01/2019-03-09)
Daniel Wallin (2020-02-02)


----------



## sigalig (Feb 3, 2020)

Cool thing that I noticed yesterday:

Sukant Koul got true perfect accuracy in all blind events at a competition yesterday! 1 round of 3bld, 1 round of 4bld, 1 round of 5bld, and 1 mbld attempt, and didn't do a single DNF.

39.29 3bld mo3
4:16.42 4bld mo3
12:47.00 5bld mo3
29/29 53:02 mbld

I guess there could be a bit cooler of a "true perfect accuracy" performance if there were 3 mbld attempts, but someone could also just try 2 cubes for each mbld attempt lol.

This is super impressive regardless. Probably has been pulled off less than 10 times in WCA history, I would guess.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 3, 2020)

sigalig said:


> This is super impressive regardless. Probably has been pulled off less than 10 times in WCA history, I would guess.


Probably a lot less than 10 times. Of all the results currently up on the WCA site (this one isn't yet), there are still only 76 5bld mo3 results ever. And getting n/n multi is also rather rare. I would not be surprised if this is the first time it was ever done; I couldn't find any examples of it being done in the top half of the 5bld mo3 solvers. However, Walker Welch did manage perfection in all but his second multiBLD attempt at Cubing USA Nationals 2019 (multiBLD attempts were 12/12, 10/13).


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 9, 2020)

I just wanted to share my first (sort of) 3BLD mean:

Time List:
1. (DNF(5:36.76)[buffer and target corner twisted]) @2020-02-07 19:39:54 
2. 4:28.80 @2020-02-07 19:47:12 
3. (3:19.43) @2020-02-08 20:59:01 
4. 3:35.90 @2020-02-08 21:03:56 
5. DNF(2:43.30)[2 flipped edges, including buffer :-(] @2020-02-08 21:11:22

PB single is 3:16.04, so the last one is especially disappointing.


----------



## Hari (Feb 9, 2020)

7:56.73 [3:59.86+3:56.86]Lw' Bw' U Lw' U R2 Uw' R' Rw Bw U' R Fw2 Lw2 Bw R U F R' Fw D Rw' R' Uw Rw2 R2 F L2 Bw D' B Fw2 R2 Bw2 Fw Uw Dw Lw' B U2 F Bw2 Rw2 Lw2 D' R2 L Uw2 B2 Lw R Uw2 F B Rw' R F2 Fw2 Bw R' 3Rw 3Uw2

Yay finally back into 5BLD with a sub10 after switching to Ufr wings last year. Changed the memo order to Corners, +, Wings, Midges, X.
Exec: X, Midges, Corners, + and Wings.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 16, 2020)

Err, so, second success in one day? 15 mins, standard, used M2/OP, with parity, 3 new cycles, and some twisted corners. New streak lol.


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 16, 2020)

after an incredibly unsuccessful first 6BLD attempt ever last night (1:00:10.53 DNF, in which I somehow forgot to memo x-centers, among other issues), I decided to do some more BLD until 4AM because I hate myself. it ended up working out though, and I broke my 4BLD single, mo3, and ao5 all by over a minute, and got a new 3BLD PB single.



Spoiler: 4BLD ao5 [4:42.41] with 4:33.69 mo3 and 3:35.67 single



1. 4:42.72 U L2 F' L2 R2 F2 U2 B L2 B2 R2 F' L' U' B2 R2 F' D R2 B Uw2 R' Uw2 Rw2 D' U2 L' D U L2 Fw2 R' Fw R' U2 Fw' D' F D' U2 Rw Uw' U2 Fw D x2 y2
2. (3:35.67) R2 B U2 B2 L' R2 B2 U2 L' D2 U2 L2 B2 D2 F' R' U B F D' B2 Uw2 Fw2 B Rw2 B2 R' Fw2 Uw2 F' L2 Fw2 B' D L' Uw' F2 B Uw2 Fw' Uw2 Rw' Fw2 B D F2 Uw' y'
3. 5:22.68 R2 F' D2 R F L2 B' U2 R B2 D' B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D F2 U' F2 L2 Fw2 D' B' Rw2 B R2 D' L2 F Uw2 Fw2 D' Rw F U' L' Uw2 F Uw' Rw2 Uw' Fw' Uw2 Fw B x y
4. (DNF(6:24.09)) L' B2 D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 B' R2 B' R2 F' R B' U' R D F2 R Uw2 R' B' L2 Uw2 L2 B2 F' Rw2 B' L' Uw' B F2 Uw' L' U2 R Fw' Rw F2 Rw2 R F z y
5. 4:01.82 D' B L F2 B L' B' R' D U2 L U2 D2 B2 R D2 R' U2 B2 L Rw2 B' Uw2 D Rw2 D2 F U2 R2 F Uw2 Rw' B Rw2 D2 L2 F' Rw Fw F' U' Rw' Uw' L z y2





Spoiler: 3BLD single [39.41]



1. 39.41 U F' D B2 D' B2 L2 R2 D' U2 F2 U2 B2 R2 F' L' U L' B2 F' U2 Rw Uw'



I guess I was just really in the zone. I was getting sub-2 memos on 4BLD, which never happens for me. the single was pretty lucky, it had a short execution and memorable letter pairs. the 3BLD single wasn't super lucky, I was just hyped from the 4BLD times and memorized fast. it started in my orientation as well, which probably gave me PB since I only beat my old one by 0.81.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 16, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Err, so, second success in one day? 15 mins, standard, used M2/OP, with parity, 3 new cycles, and some twisted corners. New streak lol.



You're already using M2?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 17, 2020)

Probably should’ve waited, but couldn’t resist... I learnt the basics back in September, but stopped doing BLD... Ima be the guy who learns full 3 style in 1 day then realises it’s memo and execution speed that matters lol.

Edit: By the way I got a 3RD SUCCESS yesterday, wtf.


----------



## Cuberstache (Feb 17, 2020)

ProStar said:


> You're already using M2?


M2 isn't really that hard and it's much faster than OP. Switching to M2 after one success with OP is a good idea, in my opinion.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 17, 2020)

Getting lots of BLD successes now, going to reach 10 soon


----------



## KingCanyon (Feb 22, 2020)

I just got a 3:36 PB 3BLD single! It is my second sub 4. I still use OP, but I need to improve accuracy. If my accuracy was better, I probably would have 4 sub 4s or so.


----------



## Habsen (Mar 6, 2020)

I just finished my project to learn half of the 3-Style UF edge comms. Now I know all A, B, D, E, M, Q, and eight more M slice comms plus all their inverses. For the other half I only need a one move L/R setup to a known case. Now it's time to practice them a lot which is much more enjoyable for me than learning algs.

Good times are coming


----------



## Cuberstache (Mar 6, 2020)

Habsen said:


> For the other half I only need a one move L/R setup to a known case.


Nice job learning all those comms! I would advise you to not spend too much time knowing only part of 3-style though. Practicing what you know before learning more is a good idea, but make sure you don't get too comfortable. Learn the rest of the comms soon. Good luck!


----------



## Habado13 (Mar 7, 2020)

I just got my first 4x4 blindfolded success on my first attempt! 25:57.11


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 9, 2020)

I got my first 2BLD success. I didn't time it.


----------



## the best d1mnd (Mar 17, 2020)

very good for me but there is still much room for improvement
3BLD: 32.74 ao5, 30.71 mo3


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 22, 2020)

PB 2BLD success; only 4 algs!
45.953


Spoiler: Reconstruction



*Scramble:* R2 F R' U F2 R' U F2 R
*Memo:* x z' D H J O (*D*esignated *H*itter named *JO*e)


----------



## fun at the joy (Mar 24, 2020)

first 4BLD success! 12th attempt
18:10.23 [12:17.03]
average scramble and I had all parities
terrible exec because I had to undo 4 targets in centers because I skipped over a letter pair and I had to undo some stuff in wings


----------



## dudefaceguy (Mar 24, 2020)

First 3bld success with parity just now. I'm using my own no-algorithm parity method, so this is pretty cool for me. I detect the parity quickly before memorization. If there is odd parity, I memorize the top layer displaced by a U' quarter turn. Then I just do a U' immediately after putting on the blindfold. This is not viable for competitive speedsolving, but it's great if you refuse to learn any algorithms (like me).

This is my first success with parity and without making any written notes.


----------



## lucarubik (Mar 25, 2020)

15.34 eyes opened 3bld
in theory this is my 3bld potential look ahead is almost non existing


----------



## AbsoRuud (Mar 25, 2020)

Yesterday I was on a video livestream of a Dutch famous radio DJ. I had a regular solve and then I had a 3BLD success live on the stream. It took me 2:36 to execute, and about 4 minutes to memo. The day before, I failed, so I was super happy to get the success, especially with hundreds of people watching... You can imagine my heart rate the second time around...


----------



## KingCanyon (Mar 25, 2020)

AbsoRuud said:


> Yesterday I was on a video livestream of a Dutch famous radio DJ. I had a regular solve and then I had a 3BLD success live on the stream. It took me 2:36 to execute, and about 4 minutes to memo. The day before, I failed, so I was super happy to get the success, especially with hundreds of people watching... You can imagine my heart rate the second time around...


That sounds nerve-racking. I always get nervous for 3BLD solves in front of people, especially non-cubers.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Mar 26, 2020)

KingCanyon said:


> That sounds nerve-racking. I always get nervous for 3BLD solves in front of people, especially non-cubers.


It totally was nerve wracking but so awesome when it was a success the second time around!


----------



## M O (Mar 27, 2020)

progress! had a great session yesterday:

single: 36.32
mean of 3: 53.68
average of 5: 55.79
average of 12: 1:14.76

all PBs


----------



## dudefaceguy (Mar 27, 2020)

3 successes in a row - I timed the last 2 and smashed my PB both times. 11:10 and 7:56 - a big improvement over my previous time of 13 minutes. The last scramble had 4 twisted corners including the buffer, and I realized during execution that I had memorized my last commutator incorrectly, so it was quite exciting. No odd parity, though one of the other successful solves did have it.


----------



## the best d1mnd (Mar 27, 2020)

My first 5BLD success (18:53, 4th attempt)

https://youtu.be/p5jgSot8j1Q


----------



## dudefaceguy (Mar 29, 2020)

I'm still having a blast learning 3style intuitively as my first blind method. I developed my own semi-intuitive parity method, which was a lot of fun.

I've had some successes with my no-algorithm parity method of memorizing the U layer displaced by one quarter-turn, then doing a U' before execution. It works, but it's very slow - and more importantly, it's super annoying and not fun.

So, I decided to see if I could solve odd parity semi-intuitively using Niklas. I use Niklas to convert from odd parity to even parity in other situations, and it turns out that it actually works here too! Doing a Niklas and then a Sune from the opposite side will swap two corners and two edges, solving the last 4 odd-parity targets. You can cancel 3 moves in between to make a more efficient 11-move algorithm. Here it is with it's mirror:

(L’ U R U’ L) U2 (R’ U R U2 R’)

(R U' L' U R') U2 (L U' L' U2 L)

Here's how I use this to solve odd parity in 3bld. This assumes you are using C (UF/UFR) as your edge and corner buffer.

If there is parity, leave the last edge target unsolved. Then, when you are solving your last odd corner, conjugate the last edge and the last corner to B, perform the parity algorithm, and undo the conjugate. This will result in a solved cube.

You can also switch the edge buffer with B during the edge phase, to avoid conjugating two pieces at the same time. To do this, just add B to the end of the edge letters, which will give you an even number of letters and one more commutator. It’s usually more move-efficient to leave the last odd edge unsolved and conjugate it to B before performing the parity algorithm, but this means that you have to remember a much longer conjugate, which increases the risk of errors. I just decide on the fly based on how difficult the conjugates are in that particular solve.


----------



## Cuberstache (Mar 29, 2020)

dudefaceguy said:


> You can also switch the edge buffer with B during the edge phase, to avoid conjugating two pieces at the same time. To do this, just add B to the end of the edge letters, which will give you an even number of letters and one more commutator. It’s usually more move-efficient to leave the last odd edge unsolved and conjugate it to B before performing the parity algorithm, but this means that you have to remember a much longer conjugate, which increases the risk of errors. I just decide on the fly based on how difficult the conjugates are in that particular solve.


Awesome, your progress is fun to watch! Here's a tip for parity that top BLD solvers do: If you have parity, solve the C edge to the B position instead of just tacking it onto the end of your solution. This only works if you memorize corners first because that way you know ahead of time that there's parity when you're memorizing edges. Then, when you're memorizing edges, memorize while pretending that B is C and C is B. The result will be an even number of letters that solves everything and leaves B and C swapped. This is creatively called UF/UR swap. I think you'll have fun implementing it into your solves! It usually saves one algorithm/word, but even though you don't care about speed, I think you'll enjoy the mental challenge it brings. If it's too confusing, no big deal, but when I learned it I thought it was really cool.


----------



## dudefaceguy (Mar 29, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> Awesome, your progress is fun to watch! Here's a tip for parity that top BLD solvers do: If you have parity, solve the C edge to the B position instead of just tacking it onto the end of your solution. This only works if you memorize corners first because that way you know ahead of time that there's parity when you're memorizing edges. Then, when you're memorizing edges, memorize while pretending that B is C and C is B. The result will be an even number of letters that solves everything and leaves B and C swapped. This is creatively called UF/UR swap. I think you'll have fun implementing it into your solves! It usually saves one algorithm/word, but even though you don't care about speed, I think you'll enjoy the mental challenge it brings. If it's too confusing, no big deal, but when I learned it I thought it was really cool.


Thanks for the tip - I'll try that. Is it easier to include the buffer in this, or to use two non-buffer edges?


----------



## Cuberstache (Mar 29, 2020)

dudefaceguy said:


> Thanks for the tip - I'll try that. Is it easier to include the buffer in this, or to use two non-buffer edges?


They're pretty much the same difficulty, but having UF and UR swapped at the end works well with the parity alg you use and also the parity algs top BLDers use.


----------



## dudefaceguy (Mar 29, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> They're pretty much the same difficulty, but having UF and UR swapped at the end works well with the parity alg you use and also the parity algs top BLDers use.


Thanks again! I just tried this and it makes perfect sense. Just pretend B is C and C is B.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Mar 30, 2020)

Thought I just mention I am sub 1 on 3bld now! Pretty big goal right? (idk?) Was not really ever sure of when I am actually sub 1, but seeing as whenever I finish 12 or so solves, the mean (excluding dnfs) is like 52-57. Other times, when doing larger sessions, I'm only occasionally getting over 1 min. So next up is sub 50 and then hopefully 40 in the coming months (multi progress let's go!)


----------



## dudefaceguy (Mar 31, 2020)

My accuracy is really improving. Out of my last 12 solves, I had 8 successes and 4 failures. 5 of my last 6 solves were successes, including 2/2 and 2/3 multiblinds.

I think I am more suited to multiblind since it is more focused on accuracy than speed, compared to 3bld. I can also tailor the number of cubes based on the length of session I want. My 3 cube attempt was 40 minutes of listening to Gregorian chant - very very relaxing!


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Mar 31, 2020)

dudefaceguy said:


> My accuracy is really improving. Out of my last 12 solves, I had 8 successes and 4 failures. 5 of my last 6 solves were successes, including 2/2 and 2/3 multiblinds.
> 
> I think I am more suited to multiblind since it is more focused on accuracy than speed, compared to 3bld. I can also tailor the number of cubes based on the length of session I want. My 3 cube attempt was 40 minutes of listening to Gregorian chant - very very relaxing!


Search up: roman rooms or journey method, wonderful way of super easily memorizing larger amounts of memo!


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Mar 31, 2020)

If only I could do blind...


----------



## crazycuber36 (Mar 31, 2020)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> If only I could do blind...


I know right?


----------



## brododragon (Mar 31, 2020)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> If only I could do blind...





crazycuber36 said:


> I know right?


You could probably learn it in a month.


----------



## crazycuber36 (Mar 31, 2020)

i think ill learn it after i know full cfop and average at least sub 20


----------



## fun at the joy (Mar 31, 2020)

got a new 4BLD PB, my 2nd success ever lol
12:56.32 [8:43.00] on the weekly comp


----------



## Ayce (Mar 31, 2020)

Attempted to do a 3BLD, came close with 7 edges off, my closest I've ever been.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Mar 31, 2020)

brododragon said:


> You could probably learn it in a month.


A week or two actually. Can't say I did (can't really remember how I did it, I know I sort of learnt the method and then never could do it until I picked up cubing again in Oct 2017. Many other learn it this fast. Good tutorials nowadays make that so much easier.


----------



## fun at the joy (Mar 31, 2020)

brododragon said:


> You could probably learn it in a month.





Dylan Swarts said:


> A week or two actually.


I can remember that I watched a bunch of tutorials and got my first success the morning after so it is definitely possible to learn really quickly.


----------



## dudefaceguy (Apr 1, 2020)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> If only I could do blind...





crazycuber36 said:


> I know right?


As others have said, it's much easier to learn than you might expect. I had my first success a couple of days after I really started trying to learn. The main thing is learning the lettering scheme. There are a lot of intermediate steps. I did sighted solves, then wrote out the letters and hid the cube under the table while I did the solve, reading the letters. Then I wrote out the memo, memorized it after writing it, and tried full solves. I also worked on the same scrambles several times in a row, until I succeeded.

It did take a lot of patience and persistence, and I haven't practiced any other events for about a week. So, if you have other cubing goals that are more important too you, then it might make sense to put it off.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Apr 1, 2020)

dudefaceguy said:


> As others have said, it's much easier to learn than you might expect. I had my first success a couple of days after I really started trying to learn. The main thing is learning the lettering scheme. There are a lot of intermediate steps. I did sighted solves, then wrote out the letters and hid the cube under the table while I did the solve, reading the letters. Then I wrote out the memo, memorized it after writing it, and tried full solves. I also worked on the same scrambles several times in a row, until I succeeded.
> 
> It did take a lot of patience and persistence, and I haven't practiced any other events for about a week. So, if you have other cubing goals that are more important too you, then it might make sense to put it off.


I’ve tried to learn once, I know how to do everything, it’s just memo. I can’t memorize 20 smoothing letters, even if I form it into sentences, or letter pairs.


----------



## crazycuber36 (Apr 1, 2020)

dudefaceguy said:


> As others have said, it's much easier to learn than you might expect. I had my first success a couple of days after I really started trying to learn. The main thing is learning the lettering scheme. There are a lot of intermediate steps. I did sighted solves, then wrote out the letters and hid the cube under the table while I did the solve, reading the letters. Then I wrote out the memo, memorized it after writing it, and tried full solves. I also worked on the same scrambles several times in a row, until I succeeded.
> 
> It did take a lot of patience and persistence, and I haven't practiced any other events for about a week. So, if you have other cubing goals that are more important too you, then it might make sense to put it off.


i've heard before that it really is easy, but i want to accomplish other things before i do it


----------



## dudefaceguy (Apr 1, 2020)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> I’ve tried to learn once, I know how to do everything, it’s just memo. I can’t memorize 20 smoothing letters, even if I form it into sentences, or letter pairs.





crazycuber36 said:


> i've heard before that it really is easy, but i want to accomplish other things before i do it


Well it's not exactly easy - it's just easiER than I thought it would be. It definitely takes serious commitment, patience, and practice. There will definitely be stumbling blocks and frustrations. Edge memo with cycle breaks was torture when I didn't know my lettering scheme well yet.

I just completed a 3/3 multi blind success in 35:52 - 25 minutes for memo and 10 minutes for execution. I feel that my life is complete.


----------



## Jacck (Apr 1, 2020)

dudefaceguy said:


> I just completed a 3/3 multi blind success in 35:52 - 25 minutes for memo and 10 minutes for execution. I feel that my life is complete.


I guess that Graham Siggins would say: life starts at 50


----------



## lucarubik (Apr 2, 2020)

28.4 on a 4+5 my PB is still a 23 from 2011 but we getting back there


----------



## dudefaceguy (Apr 2, 2020)

I just had my 3 year old daughter "help" me blindsolve a cube by remembering the story together. It was a lot of fun making a kid-friendly memo, involving a beehive falling on my head and her preschool teacher driving a van into a cave.

It was also a unique challenge blindsolving while she was talking to me and banging on my head. I highly recommend this to anyone who has small children around. Kids love absurd stories, so it makes a fun activity to do together. After we finished, she put on the blindfold and told a story while solving her 2x2x1, haha.

Maybe next time I will try having her create the images, to work on letter sounds.


----------



## M O (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## lucarubik (Apr 3, 2020)

i jsut got a 27.31 with a sub 14 execution xdd goddamn i suck at memoing


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Apr 4, 2020)

I accomplished something.
29.16 3bld PB. First sub 30!
Also got my first 5 sub 40's in 1 week (40 or less solves)
And been breaking mo3, ao5's everytime I do practice ( with @M O )
I feel a breakthrough coming on/ busy happening. Sub50 avg soon is actually quite possible. My times are really close. Exciting thing is this will help my multi. Need sub 2/ cube to subhour 30..


----------



## Roman (Apr 4, 2020)

Nostalgic 6x6 BLD session: 14:23.00, DNF(13:40.87), DNF(11:42.87)


----------



## Jacck (Apr 5, 2020)

Nostalgic Pyraminx Crystal BLD single: 40:45,75 (17:15)


Spoiler: video


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 7, 2020)

6:47.155 3BLD PB. Pretty nice, only had to memo 14 letters in total. Just decided to do a BLD solve randomly, so quite unexpected . Memo was VaDer HiF YO JaCk, IF WO LU. Mostly audio


----------



## Jacck (Apr 8, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> JaCk


----------



## dudefaceguy (Apr 8, 2020)

I'm having some success trying audio edges for the first time. Noah's tip to memorize with a rhythm really helped. I have lots of poetry memorized so it's easy to note the poetic feet I'm using (iamb, trochee, dactyl, etc.). That really helps with recall.

I just had a new PB success of 5:31, and a near-success (missed a flipped edge) of 3:29, which is less than half my previous PB of 7 minutes. Thinking of images for the edges and corners took a long time, and I frequently ran into letter pairs that would stump me. Audio edges bypasses that whole problem.


----------



## dudefaceguy (Apr 9, 2020)

New 3BLD PB of 4:34. Everything is getting a lot easier.

Edit: Untimed 2/2 MBLD success. It's just so peaceful. I'm already close to the competition limit of 10 minutes per cube, so there no real reason for me to push myself for time in MBLD right now. Speed will come on its own. Getting 3/3 cubes is good enough for a podium finish in some competitions, so I'm very happy with my MBLD progress right now.

Edit: 4:23


----------



## fun at the joy (Apr 10, 2020)

I did another 30 attempts and got a decent Ao5, some really good singles and an amazing Mo3! Success rate was a lot better too.



Spoiler: My 30 Attempts:



Time List:
1. 1:03.79 B' L2 F' D2 F L2 D2 L2 R2 F2 L2 U2 L D L2 B' D L' F' R2 D Rw' Uw' @2020-04-10 15:39:39 
2. 1:12.09 L B2 U2 R U2 L' D2 L' D2 L2 D2 U' R2 B' D' L F2 D' R' B' D Rw2 Uw @2020-04-10 15:41:00 
3. 1:09.78 U2 R' B2 U2 L2 D2 F2 L' D2 R D2 R' D' B' R F' R2 F' R2 D Fw Uw' @2020-04-10 15:42:31 
4. DNF(1:44.08)[messed up edge memo and wasted a lot of time that I completely forgot corners] R' B2 U' R2 D2 L2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 R' U' F' D2 L R2 D' R2 Fw' @2020-04-10 15:44:14 
5. DNF(1:49.93)[another edge memo mess-up and I forgot most of corners] R2 B L2 B F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F' U L U R' D L2 B2 U2 F' Rw Uw' @2020-04-10 15:48:13 
6. 1:17.23 D' B' L2 B U2 R2 F' U2 F R2 F' U2 F' R' D B' U F R D2 U' Fw' @2020-04-10 15:50:49 
7. DNF(1:11.60)[noooooo forgot to do parity] R' U2 B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F U2 F' U2 F D' U' B F' L' U R' D B @2020-04-10 15:52:32 
8. DNF(1:24.51)[3E off] L' B2 L B L2 D' F' B U' D2 F2 R2 B' R2 B' R2 L2 D2 F2 Fw @2020-04-10 15:54:33 
9. 1:12.64 F2 U' L2 F' U2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F' D2 U2 F2 L2 D R D2 B L' B2 F2 Rw' Uw2 @2020-04-10 15:57:33 
10. 1:37.87 R B2 D' R U' R2 F U2 L B U2 D2 B2 L' D2 L' F2 L2 B2 L' D2 Fw Uw2 @2020-04-10 15:59:00 
11. DNF(1:50.75)[1 move and something else] D2 B' U R U' L' F2 D F' L2 B U2 B' U2 F' U2 R2 F' D2 L' Rw2 Uw' @2020-04-10 16:01:01 
12. DNF(1:37.15)[forgot most of corners] L2 D' B R F L2 U' R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D2 F B2 U2 R2 U' F2 Rw2 Uw @2020-04-10 16:04:23 
13. 1:16.10 D2 F2 L2 D' F2 D' F2 U' B2 U' F2 L' U2 F' D2 F D L' B F L Fw Uw2 @2020-04-10 16:06:25 
14. DNF(1:20.88)[off by 3C] F' D2 R2 U2 F2 D F2 L2 B2 D F R D L D R D' B' D' Rw' Uw2 @2020-04-10 16:08:01 
15. 1:14.91 U' D2 R2 F R2 B' R2 U2 B F2 R2 U2 L D' F2 U' F' R D2 R' B' Fw Uw2 @2020-04-10 16:09:45 
16. 1:17.64 L' U2 R2 F2 R' B2 R D2 L B2 U2 F U' L2 U R' U' L' F' R2 Rw Uw @2020-04-10 16:11:13 
17. 1:51.05[multiple recall problems+did stuff and had to undo it] F' R' L2 F2 U2 R2 B' D2 U2 L2 D2 F' U2 R' F' D' L F2 U' R' F Fw Uw2 @2020-04-10 17:03:43 
18. 1:18.90 U2 B2 R2 D L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U B2 D' R B' L2 R U L U2 B2 Fw' Uw @2020-04-10 17:06:19 
19. 1:02.93[very good, was lucky that DB was solved cuz I din't really see it in memo] U2 D R L' U' R B L B2 U R2 D' R2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 Rw2 @2020-04-10 17:07:51 
20. DNF(1:14.53)[2 FE - missed a flip in memo - karma I guess] B' U2 R2 F D2 F R2 D2 F2 L D R' F D B' F' U' B' F' Rw2 @2020-04-10 17:10:13 
21. DNF(1:19.14)[3C - skipped over a letter pair in exec oof rip possible Ao12] U L2 B L D R F' D' B L2 D F2 D' F2 U2 B2 D' L2 D Rw' @2020-04-10 17:12:47 
22. DNF(1:11.79)[noooooo forgot the flip FUR ] D2 L F2 D2 L U2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R D' B2 F2 R2 B' U' R' B' Uw2 @2020-04-10 17:14:59 
23. 1:03.12 F U' L U2 R F2 L F2 U2 R U2 R B2 R U' B' L2 U' L' D' B Uw' @2020-04-10 17:17:00 
24. 1:14.33 R2 U' F' D2 R' U' D2 R' F' U2 F2 L2 B' L2 U2 B2 R2 F R2 Rw' Uw @2020-04-10 17:18:19 
25. 1:35.34[forgot to do parity and had to undo a bunch of corners] U F2 D' B2 D2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 R2 U' R' F L2 B' F2 L D' B2 D2 Fw Uw @2020-04-10 17:19:52 
26. DNF(1:33.07)[gemoed AJE but executed APE] R L2 U' F2 D L2 B2 D L2 F2 U L2 F2 B L D B2 F L' B' R2 Uw2 @2020-04-10 17:22:12 
27. DNF(1:14.69)[twisted in the wrong direction (recall error)] F2 R F2 L2 D' B' L' U' F2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 D2 L2 D' L2 D' B R' Uw2 @2020-04-10 17:24:48 
28. DNF(1:42.06)[missed the flip in memo] L B' U2 R U2 F2 L' U2 R' D2 L2 U2 B2 R' B U R U2 L R' D' Rw Uw2 @2020-04-10 17:26:47 
29. DNF(1:20.60)[forgot corners] F2 R2 U L2 D2 U B2 F2 R2 B2 D2 B L' B2 D2 R' B D' L2 D2 Rw' Uw' @2020-04-10 17:29:37 
30. 2:04.34[had to undo a lot in corners] D F R B2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 B2 U R2 B' L F U' F L2 F2 Rw Uw2 @2020-04-10 17:31:23



I'm going to use M2 for edges soon. I learned it a few weeks ago for 4BLD but haven't started using it for 3BLD.
sub-1 single soon hopefully!


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 10, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> I'm going to use M2 for edges soon. I learned it a few weeks ago for 4BLD but haven't started using it for 3BLD.


Wait, you got a 1:02 with OP/OP?


----------



## fun at the joy (Apr 10, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> Wait, you got a 1:02 with OP/OP?


sure


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 10, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> sure


What do you mean, "sure"? What method do you use?


----------



## fun at the joy (Apr 10, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> What do you mean, "sure"? What method do you use?


I currently use OP/OP


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 10, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> I currently use OP/OP


Wow, that's a very impressive time. I learned M2 when I was barely sub-10 minutes.


----------



## dudefaceguy (Apr 10, 2020)

New 3BLD PB - 3:54. I'm really pushing my memo and having some failures, but I'm also learning how to recover mid-solve. I've had success reversing botched execution and recovering forgotten memo by tracing the pieces already solved, and then using the remaining sticker letters to jog my memory.

I'm also getting much better at edge comms using M slice interchange, which really helps.

Edit: 2/4 MBLD in 32:59 - failures were because of 2 flipped edges and 2 twisted corners. Not really a success, but quite good for my first attempt with 4 cubes I think. 23 minutes of memo and 11 minutes of execution. I was experimenting with breaking into flipped edges and corners instead of memorizing the flips separately. Those flips actually worked - the errors were due to poorly executed commutators. The main thing is that I was substantially under the WCA 10 minutes/cube limit, so I can can afford to take a little more time and be careful with my execution next time. I was pushing my execution this time.

Edit: Untimed 3BLD success with UF/UFR buffers, instead of DF/DFR. It was less tricky than I thought it would be - I suppose that's because I am making up the comms intuitively. The edge comms did feel better, though the corner comms felt a bit worse because of all of the D layer insertions. I might switch just because it is a more popular buffer and there are more resources available. I'll see how similar the recommended comms are compared to the restricted set that I'm using.


----------



## lucarubik (Apr 11, 2020)

Media de 3: 33.19

Lista de tiempos:
1. 32.08 R2 L2 U D B U L' F R' D' R2 F2 B2 R2 D' R2 U2 D F2 B2 Rw Uw 
2. 29.95 L R2 D' U2 B2 D' L2 U' R2 U' L2 B2 U' R' U R2 B2 D L2 F' U2 Fw' Uw' 
3. 37.55 R' F U D2 B R B2 L' D R' B2 L F2 B2 D2 B2 L B2 R' D2 F2 Rw2 Uw2
I still suck at memo i waste like 3 seconds thinking alright thats all right? to myself


----------



## ptf606 (Apr 11, 2020)

I got my first mo3 (the first 3) and ao5, 4:35.35 and 4:37.19

1. 4:36.61 D R L2 B U R D F' U' R U2 R2 L U2 D2 R' B2 U2 D2 R Rw2 Uw2 
2. (4:28.07) R B D' B2 D' L2 F2 D2 B2 U F2 R D' U' L' R2 D' R2 Rw' Uw 
3. 4:41.37 B L2 B D2 B' U2 F R2 B2 R2 F D' L R2 U F' D R U2 F2 U' Fw' Uw2 
4. 4:33.59 F2 U2 B2 U2 B R2 F U2 F' D' B' L U L' R' D' B2 F' D2 
5. (5:04.62) R F2 D2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 U F2 L2 U R2 F R D' R2 B U' B F' Fw Uw'


----------



## dudefaceguy (Apr 13, 2020)

4/4 in an untimed 3BLD relay (not MBLD). I was focusing on accuracy, especially with the M interchange edge commutators that I just started using. 100% accuracy feels good.

I used MBLD memo: edges then corners, using images for both and weak swap. I also successfully broke into twists, as well as handling an edge twist with visual memory before I began the rest of the solve. It's fun to pull out these techniques to help with accuracy.

I botched the execution of two comms - one edge and one corner - in the second cube. But I realized immediately and successfully reversed the comms, then executed correctly both times. It was very satisfying to see that cube solved correctly when I opened my eyes.

Edit: I also just succeeded with a modified version of my fully intuitive parity method (which gives me 5/5 successes, yay). I previously rotated the cube 90 degrees during memo when placing U layer pieces, then did a U' as my first move - this converts the cube to even parity. But it's difficult to do and not fun. This time, I instead just swapped the whole U layer by a quarter turn in my memo, and did U' as my last move. This was a lot easier and much less annoying. Obviously it's not suitable for speedsolving and it increases chances for errors, but it's fun to do.


----------



## KingCanyon (Apr 15, 2020)

2/2 MBLD PB in 16:51!


----------



## KingCanyon (Apr 15, 2020)

3:12.97 3BLD PB!


----------



## Habsen (Apr 16, 2020)

Habsen said:


> I just finished my project to learn half of the 3-Style UF edge comms. Now I know all A, B, D, E, M, Q, and eight more M slice comms plus all their inverses. For the other half I only need a one move L/R setup to a known case. Now it's time to practice them a lot which is much more enjoyable for me than learning algs.


During the last five weeks I used the extra free time coming from the Corona restrictions to learn the second half of 3-style edges as well as another 15% of the corner comms. I'm really happy that this huge project is finished. I don't intend to continue learning algs for a couple of months. I just want to practice a lot and get new 3BLD PBs. Finally, I want to get back into MBLD which I enjoy the most but couldn't do for a while because my accuracy was way too low.


----------



## dudefaceguy (Apr 17, 2020)

New 3BLD PB: 3:18.62.

I know I said that speed isn't my goal, and it's not - I don't need to be competitive. But the ease and flow of audio edges really helps me get in the zone. Getting stumped with a difficult letter pair interrupts my flow and makes memorization very irritating. I don't usually have time for a full MBLD session, so grabbing a quick 3BLD solve is great fun.

I'm still practicing MBLD techniques, even on single solves. Eventually the memo will get easier.


----------



## KingCanyon (Apr 17, 2020)

dudefaceguy said:


> New 3BLD PB: 3:18.62.
> 
> I know I said that speed isn't my goal, and it's not - I don't need to be competitive. But the ease and flow of audio edges really helps me get in the zone. Getting stumped with a difficult letter pair interrupts my flow and makes memorization very irritating. I don't usually have time for a full MBLD session, so grabbing a quick 3BLD solve is great fun.
> 
> I'm still practicing MBLD techniques, even on single solves. Eventually the memo will get easier.


Audio edges are really hard for me now. How do they get easier for you? I find myself reviewing the corners and forgetting a lot of the edges. Also, do you use M2/OP?


----------



## dudefaceguy (Apr 17, 2020)

KingCanyon said:


> Audio edges are really hard for me now. How do they get easier for you? I find myself reviewing the corners and forgetting a lot of the edges. Also, do you use M2/OP?


Audio edges are hard for me too - I have just started using them instead of using images for both corners and edges. Here are some things that make them usable for me:

1. Use a rhythm for the edge sounds - I got this idea from Noah Arthurs's tips. It helps if you are familiar with different poetic feet, i.e. iamb, trochee, dactyl. Using feet that fit the syllables makes them much easier to remember. If I know that a particular memo is dactylic or trochaic, for example, it makes it easier to recall the later syllables.
2. Use distinct sounds for the different letters. I use "ch" for C so that it doesn't sound like K or S, for example. I still get mixed up between V and B though.
3. Don't review corner memo after edges - go right into the solve. I review corner memo once right after doing it, then memo audio edges, then do the solve without reviewing corners. Audio edges are designed for speed, not accuracy. WCA regs take the best of 3 times, so top cubers use methods like audio edges that are fast but inaccurate - you can have a DNF 2/3 of the time and it doesn't matter for your competition results. Graham Siggins mentions this in his 3BLD walkthrough. So, sometimes you will forget corners or mess up edges when using audio edges. If you want 100% accuracy, use MBLD memo techniques.
4. Audio edges need fast memo, so you can't really use them until you are very familiar with your lettering scheme. Having to pause during the memo to find pieces or think about lettering will make you forget the audio memo. You need to be able to deal with cycle breaks and other memo problems seamlessly. If you're still working through memo basics, stick to images for edges and corners.

As for my method, I use intuitive 3 style. It's super easy to learn. I am going to make a guide for learning intuitive 3 style, since there aren't really any resources available. You can start by learning the different insertions that go with a particular interchange layer: you need 4 edge insertions and 4 corner insertions for each interchange. If you start with only one interchange, you will be able to solve all cases with 1- or 2-move conjugates.

This is my first blind method - I never learned other methods because I prefer intuitive solving to algorithms.


----------



## KingCanyon (Apr 17, 2020)

dudefaceguy said:


> Audio edges are hard for me too - I have just started using them instead of using images for both corners and edges. Here are some things that make them usable for me:
> 
> 1. Use a rhythm for the edge sounds - I got this idea from Noah Arthurs's tips. It helps if you are familiar with different poetic feet, i.e. iamb, trochee, dactyl. Using feet that fit the syllables makes them much easier to remember. If I know that a particular memo is dactylic or trochaic, for example, it makes it easier to recall the later syllables.
> 2. Use distinct sounds for the different letters. I use "ch" for C so that it doesn't sound like K or S, for example. I still get mixed up between V and B though.
> ...


Wow thanks! I think this is really going to help me in the future.


----------



## dudefaceguy (Apr 17, 2020)

KingCanyon said:


> Wow thanks! I think this is really going to help me in the future.


Great, I'm glad you found it useful. I just experimented with using images for edges and audio for corners, then executing corners first and edges last. This makes the audio memo a lot easier, since I have to store less information in audio, and the larger chunk of information is stored with images. I had a success my first time doing it, and it was a lot easier than audio edges.

It should also make parity easier, since I can just use weak swap when memorizing edges, then do a parity corner swap during corner memo, which will save a conjugate. I will just be able to execute my parity alg at the end of the solve, since all 4 pieces will be in the correct place already.

Come to think of it, I could use weak swap on corners if I memorized corners first too - I will try that as well. But if I did this in MBLD, I would have to memorize parity separately - currently I just know that I have odd parity if there is a single corner target at the end. Noah says that he uses an image of blood to indicate parity - maybe I will try that.

Edit: Yup, this works for parity and eliminates the conjugate. I will try this as my main method for a while and see how I do. I think it will work well, with the added benefit that I will memo in the same order for 3BLD and MBLD - the execution will just be swapped.


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 17, 2020)

dudefaceguy said:


> Great, I'm glad you found it useful. I just experimented with using images for edges and audio for corners, then executing corners first and edges last. This makes the audio memo a lot easier, since I have to store less information in audio, and the larger chunk of information is stored with images. I had a success my first time doing it, and it was a lot easier than audio edges.


FYI, I think the reason most people do audio for edges rather than corners is literally because it's a larger chunk of information. Audio doesn't stick as well, but memorizing edges with images rather than corners will waste more effort reviewing. This is hard to explain but what I'm trying to say is that if audio works, it's better. If it's too much to memorize with audio, images work better. Audio works for edges so it's generally better. On the other hand, because of the way you do parity, it might be better to do what you described. I (and most traditional 3-style solvers) know all the parity algs for UF-UR + UFR-XYZ so I can do one alg with no setups regardless of the last corner target. Since that's not the case for you, it could be better to do corner audio. I'm glad you're having a good time exploring 3BLD regardless!


----------



## dudefaceguy (Apr 17, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> if audio works, it's better. If it's too much to memorize with audio, images work better.


This is a great way to put it. I'm still too slow for audio edges to work reliably, so audio corners is a good intermediate step for me.

I am indeed having a lot of fun exploring 3 style and finding techniques that work for me. I've gotten several sub-4-minute solves (which is good for me) with this new technique, so it's definitely helping to improve both memo and execution. Most importantly, it's a lot of fun.

Edit: Sub-4-minute average of 5, including a new PB of 3:18.205 (with parity), basically tying my prior PB which used audio edges. My accuracy is also way better - that prior PB was a fluke during a memo-pushing session where almost all of my solves were failures. Audio corners, weak swap, and swapping corners really work well for me. I'm very happy being at 4 minutes.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 18, 2020)

Im a new blind solver and have only gotten into the event in the last few weeks due to quarantine and I've just had this thought I want to share. I am currently studying french at school and I was wondering if doing memo in 2 languages would have some sort of benefit? I dont have that great of a grasp on bld since I only have 3 successes at the moment so if this sounds dumb that's because it is. I think it could be used for big blind and Mbld for doing different rooms and such.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 18, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Im a new blind solver and have only gotten into the event in the last few weeks due to quarantine and I've just had this thought I want to share. I am currently studying french at school and I was wondering if doing memo in 2 languages would have some sort of benefit? I dont have that great of a grasp on bld since I only have 3 successes at the moment so if this sounds dumb that's because it is. I think it could be used for big blind and Mbld for doing different rooms and such.


It's time to bring out 60 different languages for a 60 cube attempt.


----------



## Jacck (Apr 18, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Im a new blind solver and have only gotten into the event in the last few weeks due to quarantine and I've just had this thought I want to share. I am currently studying french at school and I was wondering if doing memo in 2 languages would have some sort of benefit? I dont have that great of a grasp on bld since I only have 3 successes at the moment so if this sounds dumb that's because it is. I think it could be used for big blind and Mbld for doing different rooms and such.


I don't know if you could use a room twice with different languages. I tried to use an outside route once in summer and once in winter, but that worked not good - better create another route.
Where I could see an advantage is when you have the same letterpair on different cubes (or sets in bigblind) and get a similar story you could mess up, but why not take for SW starwars and the other time southwest?
In my letterpair-system (I did it myself) I use different languages, because there are not many words in German with "C" or I took that what I thought first: CP=cap, FC=face, HC="haute couture", RF="République française". Another advantage that I see here: you have another "thing" your brain can work with and separate it from other similar expressions, like: if you have CP=cap and HT=hat you probably remember the other one because they are similar. But if you take the german word for hat, which ist "Hut", it should be easier to recall (this is just an example, of course you could take the english hut, too  But if you still have HS=house, CT=cottage and BR=barrack Hut would be better than hut ).


----------



## dudefaceguy (Apr 20, 2020)

New PB of 2:57.18 - my first sub-3-minute blind solve. I used audio corners. I am finally able to do some think-ahead, recalling and visualizing the next pair while performing a commutator. My memo has also gotten much faster as I have figured out good images for some hard or confusing cases (NI is Nile, NL is noodle, ND is Ned).

I also did some "safety" solves this morning with a goal of 100% accuracy using audio corners. These were about 6 minutes long, which is okay with me, as it's about 50% longer than my times when I'm pushing memo and execution.


----------



## dudefaceguy (Apr 21, 2020)

I don't know why I didn't realize this before, but I can solve odd parity with a pair commutator. If I swap 4 pieces during the solve, making 2 adjacent pairs, doing a D or D' solves one of the pairs and leaves 3 pairs unsolved, leading to a pair commutator. This is much easier to execute on the D face than my prior solution.

For example, here is a U-X-W corner commutator, but with wide U moves for the insertions and an extra D move at the end which fixes parity:

R' L' Uw2 L D L' Uw2 L D' R D

And an alternative commutator, doing the parity conversion as the first move:

D' R' D L' Uw2 L D' L' Uw2 L R

It's the same number of moves as my other parity solution, but I like this one better because it's a single commutator and it's easier to execute on the D face without rotations.


----------



## lucarubik (Apr 24, 2020)

1. 26.51 U' B' F2 L F2 R2 F2 U2 R' B2 F2 U2 L2 U' F' U2 F2 L U' R' Fw Uw2
lets gooo i started the session pushing it after a week of rest. got another sub30 dnf and after that i started observing myself rather than trying to push it.
this was the very first after deciding to speed it back up, a sweet sweet 3+6
too bad i wasn't recording 
the best part is that this is only slighly easier than average im still hyped


----------



## fun at the joy (Apr 24, 2020)

PB and first sub-1, still with OP/OP cuz I'm so lazy. 

Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-24
single: 55.28

Time List:
1. 55.28 R B2 U' B2 F2 D' B2 D U2 B2 L2 B' D' R U2 B U2 R' U B' Rw2 Uw2 @2020-04-24 22:04:50

splits are roughly 21/34

And I got it on cam!!!




sorry for the weird reaction lol



Spoiler: Reconstruction



Scramble/Setup: 
R B2 U' B2 F2 D' B2 D U2 B2 L2 B' D' R U2 B U2 R' U B' Rw2 Uw2 
y' z2

y' // my Orientation

Memo:
die SuPpe TuD Chris QU
DOLK NAIG WJL

Execution:
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // D (14)
D' M' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' M D// O (18/32)
L' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L // L (16/48)
M' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' M // K (16/64)
E L R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L' E' // N (18/82)
U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R // A (11/93)
M' U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R M // I (13/106)
L' E' L R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L' E L // G (20/126)
D L2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L2 D' // W (18/144)
E2' L R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L' E2' // J (18/162)
L' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L // L (16/178)
// Edges

R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U' // Parity (16/194)

D' R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F D // S (16/210)
R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R // P (15/225)
D' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D // T (17/242)
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U // D (15/257)
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // C (17/274)
R' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' R // Q (19/293)
F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F // U (17/310)
// Corners

310/~34s = ~9.1 TPS woaj

recon on alg.cubing.net: https://bit.ly/2Y27kkk


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 24, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> PB and first sub-1, still with OP/OP cuz I'm so lazy.
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-24
> single: 55.28
> ...


Woh nice! Now you should probably learn M2.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Apr 24, 2020)

Exec is really holding you back dude haha. Great success though!


----------



## KingCanyon (Apr 28, 2020)

2:43.3 3BLD PB single! First sub 3


----------



## lucarubik (Apr 29, 2020)

1. 25.60 F2 R' B' R' F L2 U' L B D2 L2 F2 R2 B L2 B' R2 F2 U2 D2 R Rw2 Uw2
3+5
it was actually a +2 (this is a wink to my latest post, altough its true) and im only closing my eyes cause i don't know where i put my watchamacallit, also massive lockups on the edges, overall a pretty forced upload but my credit card was showing on my last one and that made me feel a tad unconfortable so.. i'd like to leave only my first sub25 on yt and substitute my bests till


----------



## fun at the joy (Apr 30, 2020)

I started using M2 today and I decided to do some solves to improve focus and memo speed for 4BLD and then I got this:

Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-30
single: 54.43

Time List:
1. 54.43 F B R F D F2 L' F D2 R' D2 R U2 L D2 L' F2 R' L2 Rw' Uw2 @2020-04-30 16:37:25




splits: ~23/~31

literally the first solve of the session lol


----------



## brododragon (Apr 30, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> I started using M2 today and I decided to do some solves to improve focus and memo speed for 4BLD and then I got this:
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-30
> single: 54.43
> ...


1:31 "E wa?" Lol


----------



## fun at the joy (Apr 30, 2020)

brododragon said:


> 1:31 "E wa?" Lol


lol I was surprised cuz turning was so slow


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 30, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> I started using M2 today and I decided to do some solves to improve focus and memo speed for 4BLD and then I got this:
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-30
> single: 54.43


This is why everyone's been telling you to switch to M2 lol


----------



## lucarubik (May 2, 2020)

Media de 3: 34.23

Lista de tiempos:
1. 35.58 F L' B2 U B2 U' F2 U2 B R2 L' D2 B2 R' U2 B2 L B2 Rw' Uw' 
2. 32.65 L2 D' L2 F2 U2 L D2 R F2 L' F2 R' F2 D L R F' D L R Fw' Uw2 
3. 34.46 U' B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F L2 D2 F' L2 D2 F' L' F2 R U B D B R Fw' Uw'

i've reached a whole new level the past few days, the first of today was a 28 and i've only done 8, my success rate has trippled and my SD has halved
im finally as good as i've ever been at bld, after 8 years


----------



## the best d1mnd (May 6, 2020)

very good mo3, i will be sub 30 globally soon (hopefully)


----------



## dudefaceguy (May 7, 2020)

the best d1mnd said:


> very good mo3, i will be sub 30 globally soon (hopefully)


Very nice! I would upload the mo3 I just did, but it was 18 minutes long haha. I got really confused in the memo on the second cube, but that happens about 1/3 of the time so it's still an accurate mo3. At least it was 3/3 successes, which was my goal.


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (May 7, 2020)

qqwref said:


> I don't see one stickied already, so why not  Post any blindfold or multi-blindfold accomplishments here that you want, especially if you want to keep them separate from the normal speed accomplishments. Please post hundredths if you have them, I'm making a multiple blindfold record list, and I'm interested in getting as many decimal places as you have


I got a 49 second solve on 2bld, Idk if that is good enough for this thread but that is what I got!


----------



## Cuberstache (May 7, 2020)

PikachuPlayz_MC said:


> Idk if that is good enough for this thread but that is what I got!


There's no such thing as "good enough for this thread". If it's an accomplishment for you, it's worth posting. So congratulations on your accomplishment!


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (May 7, 2020)

thanks! It was a PB


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 8, 2020)

first sub 2 minutes 1:56.77 PB


----------



## Dylan Swarts (May 8, 2020)

I managed to solve 43 cubes in 1 hour, and dnf 12. So a total of 43/55 3blds in 1 hour.


----------



## ProStar (May 8, 2020)

Dylan Swarts said:


> I managed to solve 43 cubes in 1 hour, and dnf 12. So a total of 43/55 3blds in 1 hour.



I think that's just a score of 43, or does it use multi scoring?


----------



## Dylan Swarts (May 8, 2020)

I had also thought of this, but I have not come up with an idea of how this would work. I think DNFs should have some effect on the point outcome though, but yeah.. \o/ I suppose it is open for suggestions


----------



## ProStar (May 8, 2020)

Dylan Swarts said:


> I had also thought of this, but I have not come up with an idea of how this would work. I think DNFs should have some effect on the point outcome though, but yeah.. \o/ I suppose it is open for suggestions



I think it would make since to do Multi, since you decide the number of cubes before starting the attempt.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (May 8, 2020)

No you don't. You attempt at many as you can in one hour. I just prepared enough so I would not run out, similar to how you would do a challenge to solve as many 3x3's as possible in a given time. Except 3bld adds dnfs.


----------



## dudefaceguy (May 8, 2020)

Dylan Swarts said:


> No you don't. You attempt at many as you can in one hour. I just prepared enough so I would not run out, similar to how you would do a challenge to solve as many 3x3's as possible in a given time. Except 3bld adds dnfs.


For purposes of competition, I think you could do structure this event more efficiently by seeing how quickly you can reach a certain number of successful solves. For example, you need to get 10 successful solves, and DNFs don't count towards the total, but they do count towards your total time. So, you keep solving until you get 10 successes, then stop the timer. You are automatically punished for DNFs by having their time added.

To continue this example, if it takes you 1 minute to complete a solve and you had 2 DNFs, then you had to solve 12 cubes to get 10 successes -- this gives you a time of 12 minutes. If you had no DNFs, your time would have been 10 minutes.

You can scale up the number of cubes depending on how much you want accuracy to matter, and how long you want the event to last. This is almost the same thing as the 1-hour version, but it's more time-efficient, and makes it easier to account for DNFs. I see the appeal of the hour-long version, but I don't think that much would be added to this event by making it last for a full hour -- you can get a meaningful average that reflects your speed and accuracy in much less time.


----------



## verdito (May 15, 2020)

GOT MY FIRST SUB-30!!! Just finished learning FU like 1 or 2 months ago, it's already paying off !

29.84 [11.xx] F R' U F2 U2 D' L' D R U2 L U2 F2 B2 L' D2 B2 U2 D2 L'

[x U, MU2M]
RURUR'U'R'U'R'U
[M, R'U'RU]
[U'LU, M']
F: E2 R2 E' R' U' R E R2 E2 R U R'

x: [U2, L'D'L]
R2: [D', RU'R']
l: [U2, RDR']


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 15, 2020)

verdito said:


> FU


whatchu sayta me?


----------



## fun at the joy (May 17, 2020)

Never really liked M2 so I thought I'd try out something different.




R' U L2 U F R2 L' D' R U2 F L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 R2 F' U2 B2 R2 Rw' Uw2
~1:58

I've only done around 7 solves and this is my fastest.
It's still super slow but I'll work on that. I'm not used to UF buffer, comms and the setups yet.


----------



## y235 (May 17, 2020)

verdito said:


> GOT MY FIRST SUB-30!!! Just finished learning FU like 1 or 2 months ago, it's already paying off !


Why is it better?


----------



## ProStar (May 18, 2020)

Haven't been doing BLD at all, but did an edges only attempt in the bathroom(lol) last night since I felt like I knew the problem. I think I was making bad letter pairs, not visualizing them, and reviewing way too much. Got motivated to do an attempt just now, and got a 4:09.11, only 20 seconds off of PB  probably could've been PB, I had to pause and run through my memo to remember if I had parity, which I should've known I didn't. Though I twisted UFR(like physically), but turns out I didn't. Memo was around 2:30(glanced at the timer before putting on blindfold), way faster than normal. Super happy, about to do another solve 

B2 U L U L B U F2 B2 D2 F2 B2 L U2 R' D2 F2 R2 D2 U' Fw' Uw2


----------



## KingCanyon (May 20, 2020)

I got a 2:06.17 3BLD PB solve yesterday! Previous PB was a 2:46 I think.


----------



## ProStar (May 21, 2020)

4:02.36 3BLD. First M2 success, and also PB#2


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 22, 2020)

ProStar said:


> 4:02.36 3BLD. First M2 success, and also PB#2


Did you get parity?


----------



## Deleted member 52088 (May 22, 2020)

I'm gonna post my personal best's in here
3BLD: 2:09.12
4BLD: 15:17
5BLD: Never gotten a success, done 2 attempts.
MBLD: 2/2


----------



## ProStar (May 22, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Did you get parity?



No. I decided to just do CEEC because it turns out the parity alg is ridiculous for CF


----------



## FluxDigital01 (May 23, 2020)

I came here to share my new 3BLD PB. I decided to mainly practice 3BLD, and I've improved a lot from sub-5:00.

Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-23
single: 2:07.504

Time List:
1. 2:07.504=1:11.097+56.407 U' F D2 F' U' R' U L F2 R U2 D2 F2 R' F2 R' U2 B2 D' Rw'


----------



## the best d1mnd (May 23, 2020)

pretty good day for me in terms of results


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 25, 2020)

I got a 36 second memo with a DNF, the scramble was this. I guess I just had big brain memo lookahead for this one solve in particular, the scramble was normal except for one solved corner (nothing too crazy)

Scramble: L2 U2 L2 U2 L F2 R' F2 D2 F2 U B' F D R F' U L2 R F (Generated by Chaotimer)


----------



## Mike3451 (Jun 4, 2020)

First sub 10 minute solve on 3BLD. It was 9:15.87 with OP/OP. 

Scramble: R' F' L' F' U' R U D2 R' D B2 R2 D' R2 L2 B2 R2 U2 Rw Uw' (Generated by csTimer on 2020-06-04 15:50:30)


----------



## LucJar56 (Jun 5, 2020)

first sub 30 single which was a 29.12 on an 8 alg scramble

Scramble: L' B2 D2 L' B2 U2 L2 D2 U2 L F2 U2 F' D' U2 R2 B' U2 F2 D' U2 Rw2 Uw

I'm really happy about this.


----------



## CubingNewfie (Jun 5, 2020)

A couple days ago, I got my first ever MBLD success. 2/2 in 11:12.


----------



## KingCanyon (Jun 5, 2020)

Today I hit another milestone in 3BLD, sub 2! I got a 1:59.78 single.
Additionally, I got a MBLD PB of 3/3 in 22:44!


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jun 6, 2020)

First 5BLD success today!!
Also got 2 4BLD sub-15:00 singles


----------



## KingCanyon (Jun 6, 2020)

2:49.14 3BLD PB mo3

2:58.98 3BLD PB ao5


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Jun 10, 2020)

So I've been listening to rain sound while doing blind and I got a 1:47 single PB, Most of my solves are DNFs and the fastest legit could've been a success like 2 edges flipped kinda deal DNF was a 1:23 so I think If I ever get another success it will be PB pretty easily


----------



## fun at the joy (Jun 12, 2020)

5BLD was rough but I just got my first success: 22:53.00 [14:21.81]
It was a huge surprise to see it solved, I thought I messed up some slices in exec.
Starting the attempt at 11:50 pm + not doing any 5BLD in 5 weeks weren't the greatest conditions too.

I wonder how fast I could get with Roman Rooms and actually having good letter pairs. (I honestly spent the first 40s of the attempt thinking of something good for GH and then it took me another minute to find a good way (letters + order) to memo the two 2-cycles of corners.)


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Jun 13, 2020)

You have more 5bld successes in 2020 than I do (hehe dylan no practice)
Very good job tho man! Great accomplishment! Keep it up


----------



## Keroma12 (Jun 26, 2020)

From the Weekly Competition.






After 11 consecutive DNFs, I got 8 successes out of the next 9 attempts.
Scramble & Reconstruction
3:20.25 = 1:51.37 + 1:28.88
Former PB was 3:53. PB exec by quite a lot. It just went really smoothly, and I picked a good orientation pretty quickly. And exec is still full of pauses; so much room to improve. Also part of 4:04 PB mean of 3 and 4:24 PB average of 5.


----------



## KingCanyon (Jul 1, 2020)

4/4 MBLD PB in 33:24


----------



## Prabal Baishya (Jul 21, 2020)

4BLD PB 6:33
Started 4BLD recently and was stuck at mid-7s for a quite some time. Still using u2 for x centers, but using comms for some easy/pure cases.


----------



## the best d1mnd (Jul 30, 2020)

big bld time
5BLD one is pb btw


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Aug 2, 2020)

This is Just incredible... Atm im working at learning 3BLD and i Just Saw this...


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Aug 10, 2020)

5/6 success with OP corners only practice today; failed attempt was b/c I dropped my cube mid alg. I’m going to begin working on edges and am hoping for a full BLD success in the month of August.


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Aug 10, 2020)

Yess i Just solved the 3x3 blindfolded :O


----------



## the best d1mnd (Aug 16, 2020)

nice singles


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Aug 25, 2020)

I DID IT! 3BLD Success! Not my first ever but my first in at least a decade. I used Old Pochmann edges and corners. I am going to get a bit faster at OP and then move to M2/OP. 

I decided to start a session and actually time solves tonight too which is pretty cool, nearly sub 15 haha. It wasn't fast but i could care less about that right now...glad that my practice has paid off!


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Aug 25, 2020)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> I DID IT! 3BLD Success! Not my first ever but my first in at least a decade. I used Old Pochmann edges and corners. I am going to get a bit faster at OP and then move to M2/OP.
> 
> I decided to start a session and actually time solves tonight too which is pretty cool, nearly sub 15 haha. It wasn't fast but i could care less about that right now...glad that my practice has paid off!
> View attachment 13294



Good job! That must feel great! Personally I switched to M2 at around averaging 6:00, but most people wait until 2-3 minutes, I only switched for 4BLD


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Aug 25, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> Good job! That must feel great! Personally I switched to M2 at around averaging 6:00, but most people wait until 2-3 minutes, I only switched for 4BLD


Thanks! I'm definitely pumped. Its interesting to hear people are getting 2-3 minute solves with OP...that sounds lightning fast to me right now


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Aug 25, 2020)

Yeah, some people get sub 1 with M2/OP which is crazy


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Aug 25, 2020)

Congrats boi i got my First BLD Success Not that Long ago. But i dont wanna get fast i Just wanna solve bld


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Aug 25, 2020)

nico_german_cuber said:


> Congrats boi i got my First BLD Success Not that Long ago. But i dont wanna get fast i Just wanna solve bld


Yeah getting really fast isn't a priority of mine but i would like to have 3BLD successes consistently...and thanks!


----------



## sigalig (Aug 27, 2020)

21.65 3bld pb ao25  did it on my twitch live stream too pog



Spoiler: times+scrambles



avg of 25: 21.65

Time List:
1. 21.40 F L2 B U2 B U2 F' D2 B L2 D2 B' L U F R2 U B' F U B2 Rw2 Uw 
2. 24.75 F2 B2 U2 R' F' B2 R' L F' L2 F2 R2 U' F2 U B2 D L2 F2 U2 Uw' 
3. 21.23 R D2 L D2 L2 F2 L' F2 R' D2 B2 R U R D2 L2 D' B2 F' Rw Uw2 
4. 20.67 U L2 F2 R D2 F2 L B2 L B2 D F' L B F2 R D R' Uw 
5. 19.70 U2 L F2 D2 L F2 L' U2 L2 R' U2 B2 D' U F L2 R B U F2 L Rw2 Uw2 
6. 22.65 U' R' L2 D L2 D' L2 F2 D U2 B2 R2 F D L' B F' R' U' B2 Uw 
7. 21.85 R2 D' L2 D B2 L2 D' U' B2 F2 U' B' L' R F' L' D' B2 F D2 Rw2 Uw' 
8. (DNF(25.39)) U F2 L2 B2 U' R2 F2 D F2 U' R2 L' F U' B U' L U L' D L Uw' 
9. 21.19 D B2 U L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U' B2 U L2 F U B2 L2 D2 F L' U' R Rw' Uw' 
10. 20.90 R' D R2 U2 B F2 L2 D2 U2 B' R2 F' R2 L U' R2 U' L2 U2 R' Rw Uw2 
11. 21.40 B D2 F' R' D2 B2 L B' U2 L2 D R2 D F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D R' Rw2 Uw 
12. (25.92) F R2 L U' R L' U F R U' D' F2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 Rw Uw 
13. 20.41  D R' F' U2 F U' D' B R2 F2 R2 L U2 D2 F2 R' U2 L B2 L' B Rw' Uw2 
14. 20.17 R' F' R2 F2 L U' F L2 U2 L U2 F2 B2 L' F2 U2 F2 D' R Uw' 
15. 19.88 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 D L2 F2 L2 F2 U L' B F2 D L' F' D L R U2 Rw' 
16. 20.82 D' L R2 B2 L2 U' L2 U2 B2 D L2 B2 U B' R' B2 L' D2 L2 U2 Rw2 
17. 22.84 D' R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 L U' R' F L' U R B U' Rw2 Uw 
18. 23.85 L' B2 R D2 L' D2 B2 R' D2 U2 R2 F2 D R2 B R' F' L' D' B' R Fw' Uw 
19. (19.12) B R' U2 B U' R2 F' U' D2 B' U2 F2 R2 L2 U2 R2 L2 F' U2 D2 Rw Uw' 
20. 22.33 L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 B D2 F D2 F R2 D L' R2 D R F' D F' U2 F2 Fw Uw2 
21. 23.43 R' U2 L2 R2 B2 D' L2 F2 D F2 L' D B' R F' L R' D2 F' Rw 
22. 20.34 U2 L F B' R F' R2 B D' R F2 D2 L2 U2 L' D2 F2 R' D2 R2 U2 Fw Uw' 
23. 21.38 L2 F2 L2 B2 U B2 D2 U B2 R2 D' U' B' L2 R' F' L' R2 B2 F' R2 Rw2 Uw' 
24. (17.56) B L' B' D B2 L2 D' U2 L2 U B2 F2 U F R2 B' F2 L' U' R2 Rw2 Uw 
25. 23.36 R D2 R2 B' D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B' D2 U2 F' R B F L' F' D' R' Rw' Uw'


----------



## KingCanyon (Aug 27, 2020)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> I DID IT! 3BLD Success! Not my first ever but my first in at least a decade. I used Old Pochmann edges and corners. I am going to get a bit faster at OP and then move to M2/OP.
> 
> I decided to start a session and actually time solves tonight too which is pretty cool, nearly sub 15 haha. It wasn't fast but i could care less about that right now...glad that my practice has paid off!
> View attachment 13294


That's actually not bad at all for a first success in a decade. My first success was around 25 minutes.


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Aug 27, 2020)

My first 2bld... success? Dnf? It is a F2 off, what is that considered? It was a 3:46


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Aug 27, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> My first 2bld... success? Dnf? It is a F2 off, what is that considered? It was a 3:46 View attachment 13304


It's a +2 (I'm pretty sure)


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Aug 28, 2020)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
First 3BLD success, and a sub-10 to ! It was just my second attempt in a few months, the one I did earlier today was dnf by two flipped edges rip.
Generated By csTimer on 2020-08-28
single: 9:55.64

Time List:
1. 9:55.64+ L D F2 U' L2 U' B2 U R2 U' R2 U' R2 L' F2 L U2 B' D' R F2 Rw


Spoiler: Memo



Corners: the SaVior of the LiCe was NiKe at DaWn I
Edges: ANne KO'ed a CoW, JaX's ELephant Roared


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 29, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> First 3BLD success, and a sub-10 to ! It was just my second attempt in a few months, the one I did earlier today was dnf by two flipped edges rip.
> Generated By csTimer on 2020-08-28
> single: 9:55.64
> ...





I'm A Cuber said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> First 3BLD success, and a sub-10 to ! It was just my second attempt in a few months, the one I did earlier today was dnf by two flipped edges rip.
> Generated By csTimer on 2020-08-28
> single: 9:55.64
> ...


You double posted the same message


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Aug 29, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> You double posted the same message


Whoops corrected


----------



## Mr. BLD (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 29, 2020)

Congrats!


----------



## CrispyCubing (Aug 29, 2020)

Mr. BLD said:


> View attachment 13313


Very fast execution! Do you have the scramble?


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 29, 2020)

You don't need to create a new thread for this, but congrats! That's insane for OP/OP, you have a ton of potential if you learn 3 style.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 29, 2020)

I just got my first 3BLD success, too!!! It was 5:09.412, which is a lot faster than my previous DNFs. It really wasn't an amazing scramble, and I almost forgot my last 2 edge pairs, but I DID IT!!!


----------



## Mr. BLD (Aug 29, 2020)

[QUOTE = "CrispyCubing, publicación: 1390285, miembro: 52494"]
¡Ejecución muy rápida! ¿Tienes la lucha?
[/CITAR]


----------



## Mr. BLD (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## RadicalMacaroni (Aug 30, 2020)

Finally got sub 1 mean!

Generated By csTimer on 2020-08-29
mean of 3: 59.92

Time List:
1. 56.16 D' L' U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 R2 D R2 F2 D' L2 B' R' U F' U B R2 Fw Uw 
2. 1:05.88 B2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 D' U' R2 U' R U' B' F2 U2 L' B' U' R F2 Rw Uw' 
3. 57.73 R' B' L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 D' F2 D' L2 U2 B' L' F' D2 R' B' U' Fw' Uw2


----------



## fun at the joy (Aug 31, 2020)

warmup for 4bld, first sub-1 mo3 and ao5

1. 1:07.21 L2 D R2 B2 F2 U F2 L2 R2 U2 B2 R' B' R2 B2 D B2 D L2 U' R' Rw @2020-08-31 20:59:55 
2. (54.83+) R2 F B L' B2 L' U' F L' F R2 B' R2 B' D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U2 Rw' Uw @2020-08-31 21:01:18 
3. 55.17 D2 B2 D' R2 U' L2 B2 D L2 D' F' L U L' R' U R2 D' B U2 Fw' Uw @2020-08-31 21:02:28 
4. (DNF(1:06.15)) U F2 L2 B F2 D2 F L2 B L2 U2 F' D' R' F L B L2 R D R2 Fw @2020-08-31 21:12:56 
5. 55.00 U F2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 L2 D' R2 U2 B' L D L' D' L2 D2 F Rw' Uw2 @2020-08-31 21:14:32
got like a 7:11 between solves 4 and 5


----------



## the best d1mnd (Sep 9, 2020)

good 4BLD single


----------



## Jacck (Sep 27, 2020)

Congrats to *Gabriel Alejandro Orozco* Casillas for completing his 6x6x6-mean on 8th of February (did several puzzles the first time officially that weekend, but 6x6x6 should have been the last)
and to *Helmer Ewert* for his 5bld-mean yesterday!
They are the 17th and 18th with an Ao5 or Mo3 in all actual official events!
(Ao5 or Mo3 including the blindfold accomplishments in 4bld, 5bld and multi and therefore posted here)

Now we have:
Jan Bentlage (2017-02-12)
Mark Boyanowski (2018-02-04)
Hanns Hub (2018-02-10)
Kit Clement (2018-07-15)
Sukant Koul (2018-07-27)
Yunqi Ouyang (2018-10-04)
Nevins Chan Pak Hoong (2019-02-16)
Callum Hales-Jepp (2019-07-27)
Walker Welch (2019-08-02)
Stanley Chapel (2019-11-10)
Jason White (2019-11-10)
Hill Pong Yong Feng (2019-12-27)
Ng Jia Quan (2019-12-28)
Oleg Gritsenko (2020-01-01/2017-07-21)
Mengfei Shen (2020-01-01/2019-03-09)
Daniel Wallin (2020-02-02)
Gabriel Alejandro Orozco Casillas (2020-02-08)
Helmer Ewert (2020-09-26)


----------



## White KB (Oct 24, 2020)

I got my second timed 3BLD success yesterday, and it was sub-8 minutes. (7:43)


----------



## the best d1mnd (Nov 4, 2020)

subNR mo3


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 13, 2020)

I just got my second ever 3BLD success on the second solve in the Weekly Comp! It was also a PB, at 5:08! Gonna go for sub-5 on this last solve!

EDIT: I DNF’ed the last solve.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 14, 2020)

got my first success with 3 style (corners only) 2:41


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 16, 2020)

tried a 2mbld. It was surprisingly hard, but on my first try I got 2/2 2:29.


----------



## sigalig (Nov 18, 2020)

Just got my first ever successful 3bld ao100! After so many close calls, I'm so stoked to finally have gotten this. Barely clinched the sub-24, too! 
Also, the first 50 solves here are actually a 22.67 PB ao50! Previous PB was 23.43. This is I think my 7th successful ao50.



Spoiler: times and scrambles



Generated By csTimer on 2020-11-17
avg of 100: 23.99

Time List:
1. 21.57 L' F' B' R U2 F R2 U' R2 D2 F2 R D2 B2 D2 R L D2 R B2 Rw2 Uw2
2. 20.65[12->10/7, cancelled into parity] L' R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D R2 F2 R2 U' F' L' F D2 U L' U' F' R2 Rw'
3. (19.52[10'/6']) B' F' L2 F2 L2 D2 F' D2 R2 B' D2 R B L' D L B2 U2 L B' L
4. 19.79[10/9, ul ub swap saved an alg] B R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D' B2 L B' U R F2 U2 R B F Rw' Uw'
5. 24.37[12/7', crap cases] U B2 L U' R2 F' U' D R' F B R2 B' U2 F R2 U2 L2 F' D2 B2 Uw'
6. 20.49 B R2 D2 R' B' L2 D' R B2 U2 L2 F R2 B U2 L2 B' R' L2 Rw2 Uw'
7. 21.98[14/5, and paused] F2 D' L' F B U' D2 L F2 D B2 D R2 F2 B2 D2 L2 D R2 D' L' Uw2
8. 20.87[12/7, uf ul swap] D B D2 B2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 D R2 U R' F R' B' R D Rw' Uw'
9. 25.43[12'/6', 3 extra comms ] D R2 U' L U' R U B L D2 R2 B R2 L2 D2 R2 B' U2 F' R2 B Rw' Uw
10. 23.69[12/7, horrendous turning and bad cases] F' D' B L2 B2 R2 B' R2 D2 B' L2 D2 L2 D B2 L2 B2 L' B R' Rw Uw'
11. 20.67[10/5'' (3twist)] D2 R2 D' U L2 D F2 U L2 F2 B' L R' B2 U F2 R' B R' U2 Rw' Uw
12. 22.91[10'/5'' (2twist) poop cases] B2 R U2 R' U2 L2 D2 U2 L B2 L' B D' F2 R2 D F' U' R B' L Fw' Uw2
13. 21.36[12/7'->7] B' U' D B D2 F D2 F' R' D' L2 U L2 F2 U' D2 R2 F2 B2 D R2 Fw Uw'
14. 21.11[12/9->7] D' R' B2 L' F2 L2 U2 R' U2 B2 L D2 R' B' D B D R B' U F2 Rw Uw'
15. 21.08[10''/6'] L2 D U2 B2 L2 B' F2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B R' F' U' L D' R2 F' Uw'
16. (DNF(20.07)[10/9, uf ul swap saved an alg, but i missed a move]) R' F D2 R2 B2 R B2 F2 D2 L' F2 U2 F2 B' L2 U' B R' D2 B'
17. 21.74[10'/5'] B2 L' R2 F' L2 B D2 B' L2 B2 F' L2 F R' D L2 D R' D L B Fw' Uw'
18. 30.70 B' L2 F' U2 F' R2 F D2 F L2 F2 L2 R D2 F R D' B' R D2 L' Uw2
19. 20.94[12->10/8] D F2 R2 L D R2 F' U' R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D L2 D L Fw Uw
20. (DNF(24.90)) U2 L2 B2 R D F B L R2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 R2 L2 U' B2 U2 F Rw2
21. 20.89 L D2 U2 L F2 D2 L' B2 R2 B2 D2 R' U F2 D' L' R2 B' F' R D' Rw2 Uw'
22. 24.96 D2 L' B' U' R B R' D R F2 B2 R' D2 F2 U2 L' D2 L2 B2 D2 Rw Uw2
23. 20.73 R' D' B2 U2 F R2 D2 U2 F' L2 F L' B R U' F U2 L2 Fw Uw2
24. 19.77[12'/6] L' D' F B' U L2 B R' U' B2 U B2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 D B2 D Fw Uw2
25. (18.94[12/8 ]) R2 U F' L' F' R2 D' B D R2 D L2 U' D L2 B2 U' L' Rw2
26. 21.19[14/8] L' U2 D2 F' U L U D2 B U2 R B2 U2 F2 B2 L' D2 R L U2 Uw2
27. 24.82[14/8'] R F2 R F2 L' F2 R' D2 B2 R' D2 L' D F' R' F' U' L D F D2 Fw' Uw
28. 24.97 D2 R F R2 F' L2 F' R2 D2 B2 U2 B U F' D2 R B D L' F Rw' Uw2
29. 19.97[10'/7'] D U2 F L2 F2 D2 L2 B' L2 B' D2 F R D2 B' R' B D' R2 B2 F' Rw' Uw'
30. 21.44[12/4''' (2 2twists)] U' B R2 D2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 D' L2 U' L U' B D R D2 L' F2 Rw'
31. 33.56 R U2 R2 U2 R2 D B2 R2 U' L2 U2 B2 L F2 L' B L' U2 R' F' D' Fw
32. 22.02 R' B' F2 R2 F2 D2 U F2 U B2 U' L2 U' R' F R2 B' U2 R2 B2 D Uw'
33. 22.73[10'/7'] U2 R B R2 F2 U R2 U' L2 D2 U' F2 L D' L U2 R F' L Rw Uw'
34. 22.39[10'/4''' (2 2twists)] L2 B2 R' B2 F2 L' F2 R2 F2 D2 R' U R' B' D L2 R B D2 U2 R2 Fw
35. 20.27[12'/7, kinda bad cases too] B2 L2 B L2 R2 F' L2 F' L2 B R2 D' B' F2 D' L' D' U L' F' Uw
36. (DNF(22.08)[traced to wrong side of UFL ]) D B R B2 U2 R2 D U F2 R2 L' D2 R2 F' R2 F' U' Fw Uw
37. 23.79[14/7, pausey] U2 R U2 F' L U F' L2 U2 L2 F2 U R2 L2 U2 R2 U B2 U2 R U Rw' Uw
38. 23.44[10/7, 2 extra comms] B2 R' U2 R' D2 F' B2 D F R2 L2 F2 D B2 D' R2 D R2 L2 D Rw' Uw
39. 22.64[12/7'] F L2 D U F2 D' B2 R2 U B2 U B' R' D' L' B' L F U F2 Fw
40. 21.07 B' U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 F' R2 B F L' F R2 B L F2 D' R D2 Fw' Uw2
41. 22.19 B' L2 D2 B' U2 F R2 F2 U2 B2 U2 R F2 D2 F R U' L R2 Rw Uw
42. 24.06 D' L' D L2 U B2 L2 U2 R2 D' U R2 F' L' F U2 F D' U2 R Rw2 Uw
43. 22.55 L' R F2 R' D2 L' D2 U2 F' U2 B R' D' L F2 R U' F Fw' Uw
44. 19.94 F' R' B L2 F2 D' F2 U L2 D' F2 D' U' R2 L' F' R2 B2 F' D2 B2 Uw'
45. 24.96[10''/5'' (2twist)] D2 R2 B2 U L2 D F2 U' L2 F2 D' R2 B' R' F' D B L' D2 B R Fw' Uw2
46. 24.07[8/9' lol] U B' U B' D L D F2 D2 R2 D2 B L2 B' R2 D2 R Rw Uw2
47. 23.19+ B D' F2 L2 R' D2 B2 R' F2 L2 F2 R' D L2 B L2 D2 R D' Rw2 Uw'
48. 21.34 R' F2 U2 L' F' U F2 D' L' B R D2 R' F2 L2 D2 F2 R B2 D2 R Rw Uw
49. 21.68 F' U2 F2 R' L F' U2 B' L F2 L2 D' R2 F2 U' B2 D B2 D2 R2 Uw2
50. 23.37 L B R' F' B' L' U' R D' L2 B2 D' F2 D F2 R2 D2 R2 L2 B2 F' Rw2
51. 23.58 R2 U2 B2 F' L2 U2 F U2 B' L2 D2 U L D' U' B' R2 U' B D Fw' Uw'
52. 20.13 B2 U R2 D R2 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 L2 U' F D' U' B R' B' D U2 L Rw' Uw2
53. 23.04 F2 L F2 D2 R2 B U2 F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U F2 U' R' U2 L2 B U Rw Uw
54. 29.40 R2 F2 L2 D L2 U' B2 D' U2 F2 D' R D B' R2 F' R F2 L D Fw'
55. 25.96 R2 D' B' D' F U R' L2 F' B2 L2 B' L2 U2 B2 L2 B L2 U' R Rw Uw'
56. 27.90 F2 U L2 U2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 F' D' R' B2 D F2 R B D
57. 21.05 U' D F L' D' R' F' D' L2 B2 D R2 F2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 R Fw
58. (19.35) U' L' F2 R2 B2 D' R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D' F' D F2 L2 R B' L D'
59. 21.62 L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F' R2 B' F' D' B' L' F D' B L' B D' U Uw2
60. 21.61 D' L' U L2 R2 U B2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 U2 L' D' R' F2 D' B D Fw'
61. 22.16 R' D F2 D2 U' B2 L2 D F2 R2 D2 L2 R' D R2 F' D L B' R2 Rw' Uw2
62. 24.11 D2 R2 F' B2 U F D' B' F2 R F2 U2 R D2 R2 B2 R2 L' D2 B Uw'
63. 29.52[12/5''' (2 2twists)] D2 B2 R2 U2 L F2 D2 B2 L2 U2 L F R D' L' B U2 F U L' D' Fw Uw
64. (DNF(47.97)) L' F' L2 R2 B U2 L2 D2 L2 B' D2 B L' B D' U2 F' R B2 U Fw Uw'
65. 21.43 B' U' F2 U2 R2 F R' D' L' B' R2 B' D2 R2 B' L2 F' D2 L2 F2 R2 Rw
66. (DNF(35.44)[8'''/3'''']) F2 L2 B2 R2 D R2 D' F2 U' R2 L' U' F' R' U2 B' D' B L2 F' Rw2
67. 24.98[12/6''' (2 2twists)] R F D2 F' U2 B R2 U2 B L2 B2 L2 D2 U L R D R' U' R2 Fw Uw2
68. 21.99 B' F2 R2 U2 B' D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 D R' B' F2 U L' B2 L' D' Fw Uw'
69. 20.30 U' B2 D R2 D U2 F2 D F2 U' L2 R' B D R2 F2 L2 B2 L' D2 F' Rw2
70. (18.43[10'/6]) L2 U R' B2 U' F L B R2 U R2 U2 R2 U R2 F2 U2 F2 R Rw
71. 21.42 B' D' B2 F2 L2 U' B2 U L2 B2 F2 D R2 L U' R2 F R D F' U' Rw' Uw2
72. 25.22 F' D' F2 D R2 D B2 D2 B2 U R2 B2 D' R' D' U' L2 R' D U' Uw2
73. 25.37 U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 L' B2 L' B2 U2 R' D' B' U B2 D F' U2 B2 L2 Rw Uw
74. 24.74 U' F2 D2 L2 R2 D L2 R2 B2 L2 U' R' B' L2 R' D F2 R2 F D' U' Rw' Uw2
75. 32.97[12/5''->5', had to trace edges 3 times lol] R' U B D R U L2 F' R2 U2 D2 F2 D2 F U2 F' D2 L' B2 D' Rw Uw'
76. 22.32 F L' B' L2 F2 R2 F L2 U2 B R2 F2 R' B2 U L U2 B2 R2 Fw Uw
77. 32.67 U R' D B R F' D L' D2 R' U2 D2 L' D2 B2 R' D2 U R2 Fw Uw
78. 24.65 L' U2 R2 B2 D L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U' L2 D L' D U' F' U2 F' Rw Uw
79. 24.88 B2 L F' B' L2 D' R D L' F2 D2 L2 U' F2 R2 D' B2 D2 L2 Rw2 Uw
80. 24.10 R' L2 U L2 D' B2 R2 D' B2 D U2 L2 B D' F2 D2 F' L' R' U2 Fw'
81. (18.20[10->8/6]) R2 F2 D U2 B2 R2 D2 U' F2 L2 R2 F' R2 D L' D R2 F' L Rw'
82. 38.16 L' D2 U2 R' B2 L B2 R' D2 R D' B' D' R D B2 D U' F Uw2
83. 27.28 U' B2 L' D2 L' U2 B2 F2 U2 R' D2 R' U R2 B2 D2 L' D2 B' D Fw Uw
84. 22.52 L' U F2 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 B' U B2 L2 B R D2 F Rw Uw'
85. 48.70 D' B F2 L' U2 R F2 L2 R' B2 L F2 U2 D B2 F' U' R' F2 U2 Rw2 Uw
86. 23.44 U' L D2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B2 L' U2 R2 U2 F' L2 R' D L U2 R D Rw2 Uw2
87. 24.25 B L B R D F' U' D' L' B2 R' D2 R' B2 R2 U2 L' F2 L2 U Fw Uw2
88. 22.64 B D R2 D' F L2 B2 D' L' U2 B2 U2 D2 F' L2 F' D2 F U2 Fw'
89. 23.22 D2 F' R2 D' B2 R2 D2 U' B2 U2 L2 U F' U L2 D' L B' D2 Uw2
90. 21.79 F2 L' D2 L D2 R D2 B2 F2 R U2 R' D B R' U' F' D' L U B Rw Uw
91. 22.78 D2 B2 L' F2 R F D R2 U' F' U2 B' D2 R2 D2 F B D2 F' Rw' Uw
92. 21.59 R' F2 L D U' R2 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 U B2 R2 B' F L' U' B R2 U' Fw Uw2
93. 24.49 L2 D L' U' F' L2 D' F R' B U B2 U2 D B2 U F2 U' R2 D L2 Rw Uw
94. 21.74 U2 F' R2 U2 B' U2 B2 U2 F' L2 U' L F' U2 B D2 L U' B2 Rw2 Uw2
95. 26.53 R F2 L' D2 L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 L' B L D' B2 R D2 B U' B2 Rw2 Uw2
96. 25.90 F D2 F2 U' L2 B2 R2 F2 U' R2 U2 R' D2 F R' D B2 U2 L Rw Uw'
97. 24.95 D' B2 L' D2 R F2 R U2 F2 D2 F2 U2 F U2 R D2 U' B D' R Uw
98. 26.29 D' F2 U' L2 B2 U2 R2 U' R2 B2 F2 U F U2 R F2 U' R' U2 B2 L Rw2 Uw
99. 28.99 B R D2 R2 B L' D L B' U2 B2 R2 B U2 L2 B L2 B D Uw
100. 29.38 U2 B L2 D2 F L2 B D2 L2 D2 U2 B' U' F2 R' F U' L2 B' D' F' Rw



I also continued after the hundredth solve, because before today, my best ever 3bld success streak was 33. Solve 100 marked 34 in a row, so I kept going and ended up DNFing after 49 successes.

edit:
just wanted to include the time distribution from cstimer

15-20: 10
20-25: 77
25-30: 17
30-35: 4
35-40: 1
40-45: 0
45+: 1


----------



## Jugurtha (Dec 4, 2020)

4/4 4x4MBLD on 4th of December!
I think I tried once in 2017 or 2018, but this time was the first serious attempt with more than 2 4x4s.
32'[23'], extremely safe on both memo and exec since my "old" cubes are trash.

6BLD and 5MBLD next


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 7, 2020)

Jugurtha said:


> 4/4 4x4MBLD on 4th of December!
> I think I tried once in 2017 or 2018, but this time was the first serious attempt with more than 2 4x4s.
> 32'[23'], extremely safe on both memo and exec since my "old" cubes are trash.
> 
> 6BLD and 5MBLD next


Good job, all the best for your 6BLD and 5MBLD future attempts, D' M D R E F M' F' R' U' S' U .


----------



## sigalig (Jan 24, 2021)

189/200 mbld in 6 hours 21 minutes [5 hours 1 minute for memo]


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 24, 2021)

sigalig said:


> 189/200 mbld in 6 hours 21 minutes [5 hours 1 minute for memo]


Congrats Graham! It was an insane attempt indeed. Maintaining focus for 6+ hours is super tough.

Attempt video link : 




When is the celebration stream? Maybe you can ask Moyu or Cubicle to help do giveaways of giftcards or cubes during the stream.
There were 488 people watching the 200 cube attempt at one point which is insane.

Congrats once again, M2 U' S U' S' U' M U' M !


----------



## Llewelys (Jan 24, 2021)

sigalig said:


> 189/200 mbld in 6 hours 21 minutes [5 hours 1 minute for memo]


That's insane 
Do you use the PAO system, or just regular 1 letter pair = 1 image?


----------



## sigalig (Jan 24, 2021)

Llewelys said:


> That's insane
> Do you use the PAO system, or just regular 1 letter pair = 1 image?



nope, no PAO. 3 "loci" per "room", then first 3 edge letter pairs in loci #1, remainder of edges in loci #2, corners in loci #3


----------



## Llewelys (Jan 24, 2021)

Ah thanks! I'm just starting in bigBLD and MBLD, so this will be helpful


----------



## sigalig (Jan 28, 2021)

Got a sub-1 ao5 on clockBLD lol

avg of 5: 59.43

Time List:
1. 59.06=13.83+45.22 UR5+ DR6+ DL5- UL2- U3- R4+ D6+ L4+ ALL4+ y2 U1- R4+ D2- L1- ALL2- UR DR UL 
2. 1:01.83=14.00+47.83 UR3+ DR2- DL1- UL5+ U3- R1+ D2- L3+ ALL2- y2 U5- R3- D3+ L5+ ALL4- UR DR 
3. (DNF(1:47.76)=18.94+1:28.82) UR5- DR0+ DL5- UL1- U4+ R5+ D1- L5+ ALL5+ y2 U5- R2+ D0+ L0+ ALL2+ DR DL UL 
4. 57.39=11.42+45.97 UR1+ DR6+ DL0+ UL5+ U5- R3+ D1- L2+ ALL1+ y2 U0+ R2- D6+ L0+ ALL3+ UR DR 
5. (55.62=15.49+40.13) UR4+ DR3- DL5+ UL0+ U0+ R2+ D3- L3- ALL1+ y2 U4- R4- D1+ L5+ ALL0+ DR


----------



## ProStar (Jan 29, 2021)

sigalig said:


> Got a sub-1 ao5 on clockBLD lol
> 
> avg of 5: 59.43
> 
> ...



What's your strategy for ClockBLD? Assuming you don't 1-look, that is.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 30, 2021)

ProStar said:


> What's your strategy for ClockBLD? Assuming you don't 1-look, that is.



On Pochmann's page: 
"I solve each single clock totally independent of all other clocks. I'll show you how you can solve a corner (2 turns), an edge (4 turns) and a center (3 turns) without changing any other clocks. I suggest you solve your clock first and then try each of the three methods to see how they work. I will describe how to set the top-left corner, the top edge and the center to three o'clock.

The overall order in which I solve the clocks is:


Corners (on front side).
Front side edges.
Front side center.
Back side edges (actually on front after flipping the whole puzzle).
Back side center (actually on front after flipping the whole puzzle).
Corners:


Push the top-left pin down and the other three up. Now turn the upper-right wheel three hours counterclockwise.
Push the top-left pin up and turn any wheel three hours clockwise.
You can easily solve any corner clock this way without rotating the whole puzzle, but it doesn't hurt if you do (I only do it for the edges since that's a more complicated four-turn algorithm).

Edges:


Push the top-right pin up, the other three down. Turn the top-right wheel three hours clockwise.
Push the top-left pin up (in addition to the top-right pin). Turn the top-right wheel three hours counterclockwise.
Push the top-right pin down and the bottom-right pin up. Turn the top-left wheel three hours clockwise.
Push the top-left pin down and rotate the whole puzzle 90 degrees counterclockwise (now only the top-right pin should be up). Turn the top-right wheel three hours counterclockwise.
If you didn't make a mistake then the clock that was on top at the beginning should now be on the left and showing three o'clock. Automatically the next clock I want to modify is at top now. After modifying all four edges the puzzle is rotated 360 degrees and thus has its original orientation again.

Centers:


Push the top-right pin up, the other three down. Turn the top-right wheel three hours clockwise.
Push the top-right pin down and the bottom-left pin up. Turn the bottom-left wheel three hours clockwise.
Push the top-right pin up (in addition to the bottom-left one). Turn the bottom-left wheel three hours counterclockwise."


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jan 30, 2021)

Got inspired to get back into clockbld and got a sub 1 average.
avg of 5: 56.57

Time List:
1. 55.67 UR5+ DR6+ DL5+ UL4- U5+ R6+ D1- L3+ ALL1+ y2 U6+ R6+ D0+ L5- ALL2+ DL
2. (DNF(1:02.47)) UR1- DR0+ DL1- UL2+ U5- R2+ D3- L4- ALL2- y2 U5- R1- D5+ L0+ ALL4+ UL
3. (53.03) UR2+ DR6+ DL1- UL1+ U5- R1- D4+ L2+ ALL3+ y2 U2+ R1- D3- L2- ALL6+ UR UL
4. 58.03 UR5+ DR4- DL4+ UL4+ U4+ R1- D5+ L5+ ALL0+ y2 U3+ R1- D4- L4+ ALL3- DL
5. 56.02 UR5+ DR3- DL4+ UL3- U1- R3+ D3- L5+ ALL1- y2 U5- R6+ D5- L1+ ALL3+ UL

Because I suck at bld and am good at clock my memo is like 30-35 and my exec is 20-25 lol
Although I know a lot of tricks to solve several pieces at a time and take advantage of a lot of lucky cases so that does help.


Edit: Just beat got a super good sub 50 average + 46 single (on cam, might upload)
avg of 5: 46.35

Time List:
1. 47.49 UR5- DR2- DL3- UL3- U1- R1+ D1- L1- ALL3- y2 U4- R4- D2+ L6+ ALL0+ DL UL 
2. 48.21 UR4- DR5+ DL5- UL2- U1- R1+ D5+ L2- ALL3- y2 U1- R4+ D3+ L1+ ALL6+ UR 
3. (56.77) UR2+ DR3+ DL1- UL1+ U6+ R3+ D0+ L3+ ALL2- y2 U2- R6+ D3- L4- ALL5+ DR 
4. (36.82) UR3- DR4+ DL1+ UL1- U4+ R1- D6+ L3+ ALL0+ y2 U0+ R4- D5+ L0+ ALL4- UR DL UL 
5. 43.34 UR5- DR4- DL5+ UL5- U2+ R0+ D1- L4- ALL3+ y2 U2- R5- D2+ L1- ALL5+ UR DR DL

36 was a super lmao scramble, I just reviewed the memo like 5 times lol, could have been wb if I didn't review but whatever.


----------



## sigalig (Feb 1, 2021)

Fun fact: all blind solves are "1 looks" lol


----------



## sigalig (Feb 1, 2021)

PB ClockBLD single by over 10 seconds lol

Generated By csTimer on 2021-01-31
single: 34.79

Time List:
1. 34.79=9.73+25.05 UR2- DR3- DL4+ UL5+ U2- R5+ D4- L4+ ALL5+ y2 U5- R2- D1+ L4- ALL4- UR DR UL


----------



## sigalig (Feb 1, 2021)

clockBLD: 43.07 ao5 and 41.19 mo3 

avg of 5: 43.07

Time List:
1. (49.71=11.75+37.95) UR2- DR4+ DL5- UL5+ U0+ R5+ D5+ L3+ ALL2- y2 U4- R5- D4+ L2- ALL6+ UR DR 
2. 40.88=10.73+30.14 UR4- DR2+ DL3+ UL0+ U3+ R5- D4- L3- ALL4- y2 U1- R2+ D3- L0+ ALL1- DR UL 
3. (39.97=11.33+28.63) UR0+ DR3+ DL5+ UL6+ U0+ R1- D1+ L2+ ALL2- y2 U2- R1+ D3+ L0+ ALL2- UR 
4. 42.71=9.71+33.00 UR0+ DR3+ DL4- UL4- U1- R2- D3+ L4+ ALL2+ y2 U2- R6+ D1+ L4- ALL0+ 
5. 45.61=11.11+34.50 UR3+ DR2- DL1- UL3- U3+ R4- D2- L4- ALL3- y2 U3- R3- D0+ L1+ ALL5+


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Feb 3, 2021)

Just got an epic Ao5, and also finally the WB single after like 4 sub WB singles that had very small mistakes

avg of 5: 41.19

Time List:
1. 41.17 UR4- DR2- DL2+ UL1- U6+ R6+ D3- L3+ ALL1+ y2 U3+ R2+ D1+ L5+ ALL2+ DL UL 
2. 39.87 UR1- DR1+ DL4+ UL3+ U5- R4+ D4- L4- ALL0+ y2 U3- R1+ D5- L6+ ALL1- 
3. (DNF(48.33)) UR1+ DR4+ DL4+ UL4+ U2+ R0+ D1+ L6+ ALL1- y2 U4- R4+ D1+ L4+ ALL6+ UR 
4. 42.53 UR6+ DR1+ DL2- UL4- U3- R4+ D1- L3- ALL2- y2 U6+ R1+ D3+ L0+ ALL5+ UL 
5. (39.81) UR3+ DR2+ DL5- UL0+ U3- R6+ D2- L3+ ALL3- y2 U4+ R5+ D0+ L5+ ALL1+ DL


28.29 UR2- DR3+ DL1+ UL1- U0+ R1+ D6+ L0+ ALL1+ y2 U0+ R0+ D3+ L6+ ALL5+ DL UL

Ao5 vid: 



Single vid:


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 3, 2021)

TipsterTrickster said:


> Just got an epic Ao5, and also finally the WB single after like 4 sub WB singles that had very small mistakes
> 
> avg of 5: 41.19
> 
> ...


Wow nice Aeden, you and Graham have brought back the interest into the unofficial event of Clock blindfolded.

Congrats on the WB!


----------



## jronge94 (Feb 21, 2021)

1:29.89=37.48+52.41[10/6' 9 algs] D F2 L2 U B2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 U F' U2 L D2 B' L2 U' F2 L Rw Uw

After about 2 weeks of using full 3-style in solves I finally have a sub 1:30 with it. Still struggling with comm recall and not pausing like an idiot, but it's getting better.


----------



## 2019ECKE02 (Feb 21, 2021)

my oldest pb was a 45.35 3bld single from may last year and i beat it a few days ago with a 40.04, both with M2OP so now my oldest pb is multiblind i think


----------



## White KB (Feb 26, 2021)

Oh hey there...
I'm actually getting into BLD. Woohoo!
I got 2/2 25:43.63, which is my new PB (prev. was 2/2 35:33).
Next week I'll try 3-cube attempts. Currently SR is 4/4 25:25, so I hope to beat that with a 5-cube attempt in my next comp.


----------



## Cubable (Feb 26, 2021)

I got my first ever success yesterday! 10:50 with OP/OP. No parity or new cycles


----------



## jronge94 (Mar 2, 2021)

continuing the 3-style grind.
Got my 100th succes with 3-style today, took me exactly 400 attempts. The final 30 solves or so I finally felt like I kinda new what I was doing. Still getting used to the comms, but it's gotten a lot better.


3-style seesion so far:

Generated By csTimer on 2021-03-02
solves/total: 100/400

single
best: 1:15.18
worst: 3:51.74

mean of 3
current: DNF (σ = 68.20)
best: 1:31.76 (σ = 14.62)

avg of 5
current: DNF (σ = 73.98)
best: 1:43.40 (σ = 19.37)

Still solving around 30 seconds slower as I was a year ago with M2/3-style right before my break from cubing.
I really hope to achieve a sub-1 solve this month and be consistently sub-1 by summer.
If this keeps up I'll try to get into multi again as well after another 100 3bld attempts or so.


----------



## Jacck (Mar 7, 2021)

My annual Pyraminx Crystal bld: 35:09.48 (14:35)
It took me 11 attempts this year - nice side-effect with that much practice: pb 3! 


Spoiler: Video


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 7, 2021)

Jacck said:


> My annual Pyraminx Crystal bld: 35:09.48 (14:35)
> It took me 11 attempts this year - nice side-effect with that much practice: pb 3!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Video


LOL for a second I thought it was the mefferts pyraminx crystal that is just a see through pyra.


----------



## jronge94 (Mar 10, 2021)

1. 57.92=26.02+31.89 R2 U' F L U L2 U2 D2 B U F2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 F2 U B2 D Rw2

Finally, first sub 1 with full 3-style.


----------



## Cuberstache (Mar 10, 2021)

Just realized I could post this here. Not only is this a success, it's the fastest ever time (memo + exec) for this kind of solve (to my knowledge, feel free to correct me)!


----------



## jronge94 (Mar 12, 2021)

Continuing the spam here.

Finally broke an actual pb with 3-style.
If I didn't dnf the 1:04 it would've also been mo3 pb :/
Generated By csTimer on 2021-03-12
avg of 5: 1:16.07

Time List:
1. 1:14.32+=27.86+44.45 L B2 D B' D B2 R' D' F D F2 L2 D' B2 D F2 L2 U R2 D2 B2 Fw 
2. (1:08.69=27.05+41.63) B' R' B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R D B U' F' U L' F' U' L Rw' Uw2 
3. (DNF(1:04.70)=28.80+35.89) F R U' B U B L' F2 R F U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 F2 B' D2 F Rw 
4. 1:22.89=37.43+45.46 L D' U2 L2 B2 U' B2 D' F2 U' B2 L U2 F L' B2 F' U' B' Fw' Uw 
5. 1:11.00=35.15+35.84 D' B' U2 F2 L F2 D2 U2 L' U2 L2 D2 L' B L B2 R D U B Rw2 Uw


----------



## jronge94 (Mar 14, 2021)

PB's left and right broken 

Generated By csTimer on 2021-03-14
avg of 5: 1:13.58

Time List:
1. 1:16.72=28.50+48.21 U R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D' L2 D' B2 U2 F' L' D2 F2 U' F R2 B' L' Rw' 
2. (DNF(1:15.63)=30.59+45.04) L R2 B2 L' D2 L U2 L' B2 D2 B2 F' L2 U' L R2 B2 D B R Rw Uw' 
3. 1:14.70=25.81+48.89 L D' F' U R' L F2 U2 F' D2 B2 R2 B' U2 R2 B L2 B U F2 Fw' Uw 
4. (1:03.31=21.34+41.97) U2 R F' B' R' D' R2 L' F' R2 U2 L2 U' L2 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 U' F2 Rw2 Uw2 
5. 1:09.32=30.44+38.87 L2 U2 L2 R2 F2 R2 U' B2 D R2 D2 B F' U B2 L' U2 R2 F' R2 Rw' Uw2

Also a 1:09.11 pb mo3 in the average
Really happy about this.
Really wanna grind to sub-1 now.

I'm going to stop spamming pb's here until that happens


----------



## jronge94 (Mar 21, 2021)

avg of 5: 59.13

Time List:
1. 1:00.76=28.66+32.10 F2 D2 L2 B2 L R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D2 B L B U' B L R2 F2 D Fw Uw 
2. 57.19=22.69+34.50 R2 F' U' F2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 R2 B2 D' L' F' L2 F2 U' L B F2 Fw Uw 
3. (DNF(1:06.72)=24.39+42.32) D L R2 B2 U L2 R2 B2 U' F2 D2 F2 U B F R' U B' F2 U2 Fw Uw 
4. (56.02=27.40+28.62) U2 R' U' B2 R' D' R B' U2 L2 B' R2 F2 B' L2 D2 R2 D2 F R Fw Uw 
5. 59.45=23.49+35.95 F B' D' F R B' U2 L F' U2 R2 L2 F' R2 F2 U2 B' D2 R2 D' Rw' Uw

Continuing the grind.
first sub-1 ao5
Still need to get an mo3


----------



## jdh3000 (Mar 27, 2021)

After a few days of getting back into BLD on 3x3, I finally managed to do a solve without first writing down the letter notation.

I think it helped by finally adopting the letter pair system rather than just memorizing a mnemonic sentence of words representing each piece strung together.

I've made a few successful bld solves before, but this is much easier. I've yet to do a successful solve with parity. 

I'm hoping this will take some of the tedium out of it, not having to do as much prep work. 
I'm working on memorizing a whole list of letter pairs so I won't have to think so much.


----------



## jronge94 (Mar 27, 2021)

41.01=17.64+23.37 D' B U D' F' B' D' R B' L' U2 R U2 L2 B2 L' U2 D2 R Fw

Finally a pb I'm happy with


----------



## jdh3000 (Mar 28, 2021)

Tonight I did a bld solve WITH parity, and not writing anything down. 

Im having to get used to keeping up with my pieces, but It's getting easier.


----------



## 2019ECKE02 (Mar 28, 2021)

14/17 60:00 multiblind pb for the weekly comp
it should have been 15/17 but i ran out of time on the last cube
only three minutes off of the scottish record so hopefully i can beat that soon and in comp


----------



## jronge94 (Mar 28, 2021)

1. 39.09=15.74+23.34 F2 U F' U2 L2 D' U2 L2 F2 D F2 L2 B L' U R F' U' B Rw'

This took less long than expected


----------



## jdh3000 (Apr 1, 2021)

I'm getting better at memorizing my notation on the fly; letter pairs are coming to me easier. I do about one solve per night. I'm only messing up about half the time as apposed to most of the time like before.

I'm actually noticing mistakes I've made and backtrack to undo them and it's working.

My goal is of course to make no mistakes, to spend as little time possible for memo, then execute the solution everytime.

Once was a time when I picked up the cube I didn't have much hope of solving it, but with time and practice I got to where it was not only easy to do, but at speeds I never thought possible in the beginning.

I see BLD being that way. I'm already feeling that confidence. I actually jumped out of my seat and yelled the first time I solved blindfolded, and now I look at it not as supprised. i want to be confident that I did everything right each time. I believe I can do it,


----------



## jronge94 (Apr 1, 2021)

Edge only scrambles
practicing to 1-pass audio edge
solves/total: 100/341

single
best: 17.89
worst: 44.58

mean of 3
current: DNF (σ = 13.64)
best: 26.37 (σ = 4.20)

avg of 5
current: DNF (σ = 13.64)
best: 31.25 (σ = 1.86)

Memo times:

single
best: 5.49
worst: 15.62

mean of 3
current: DNF (σ = 4.34)
best: 8.14 (σ = 2.57)

avg of 5
current: DNF (σ = 5.31)
best: 8.36 (σ = 1.73)


----------



## jronge94 (Apr 3, 2021)

At last sub-NR 

mean of 3: 55.84

Time List:
1. 1:12.91=26.80+46.11 R2 U' R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 F2 L2 D F R D2 U2 F' L2 U2 R2 F D Rw' Uw' 
2. 47.71=17.87+29.83 U' L2 D L2 D2 R2 D' F2 U L' B2 L U L' D2 B L2 U' B2 
3. 46.90=16.73+30.17 D R' F' D F2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 U' B R D2 L D R' F' Uw'


----------



## willian_pessoa (Apr 6, 2021)

PB 

56.66=32.56+24.10 R' U' F U2 F2 L U' F U' L2 U R2 L2 U R2 B2 U B2 L Fw' Uw' @2021-04-06 13:32:20


----------



## willian_pessoa (Apr 6, 2021)

PB Again 

54.32=26.42+27.90 L' F' D' R2 U2 F' D2 F2 R2 F' U2 L2 F2 R' B' U L' U' B' D' Rw2 @2021-04-06 16:23:52


----------



## willian_pessoa (Apr 6, 2021)

Ow Gosh, this is a good day

Broken Pb single for third time: 

49.67=27.07+22.60 F' L2 U2 B2 R2 F' D2 B2 U2 L2 F' L D B R' U' B F2 R F' Rw Uw2 @2021-04-06 17:21:04

and Pb Ao3:

54.00

50. 54.38=27.14+27.24 B' F2 L2 D2 B2 U R2 B2 U R2 U F L' R' U' L' F2 U2 L F2 Uw2 
51. 57.96=30.18+27.78 R2 B2 D' F2 D R2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 D' F R' F' L' F2 U L F L2 Fw' 
52. 49.67=27.07+22.60 F' L2 U2 B2 R2 F' D2 B2 U2 L2 F' L D B R' U' B F2 R F' Rw Uw2


----------



## willian_pessoa (Apr 10, 2021)

Another PB 44.33=22.09+22.24 with the last scramble from this week competition.


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 15, 2021)

Nice mean of 3 in this week's 4BLD weekly comp. My PB mo3 is still 2:32, and it is 2:45 on SS.


----------



## Habsen (Apr 15, 2021)

I finally finished learning 3-style. Edges were done in three months but corners took me more than a year. I took multiple breaks due to motivational issues during that time. Now, solving with this efficient method is so much fun. I can't wait to smash some PBs in the next weeks.


----------



## jdh3000 (Apr 19, 2021)

I just buzzed through a bld with a quick memo and pretty fast turns with minimal pausing, albeit a solve without parity, but I doubt at this point it would've slowed me down much.

After a week of solving at least one bld per night, it's finally starting to become fluid. I'm not ready to time myself just yet.

My biggest problem lately has been opening my eyes to se 2 pieces inseted in the right spot, just flipped wrong, which is just a mistake of pointing a to the wrong side during memo. 

I'm doing better at this than I ever imagined I could. If I can get my letter pairs down bettrr, and get some better ones. 

Right now I'm using letter pairs for edges and just a mnemonic sentence for corners, I memo edges first, then corners, solve corners, then edges and that has worked well. Less confusion that using letter pairs on both. It's working for me.

Now the goal is to keep better track of named pieces without touching them as much. When I get a side finished, I let go of it and only focus on the others it helps, but needs improvement.


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 19, 2021)

Finally done with my 3rd buffer for wings, the UFl buffer. My order of preference for floating is now, FUr, UFl and then DFr. 
Drilling bigBLD algs is tiring ngl.


----------



## jdh3000 (Apr 22, 2021)

I just did the first BLD memorizing all the pieces WITHOUT holding my fingers on the pieces to keep track of them. 

I hope I can keep that up. It makes it so much easier and faster. 

I think if I can just start recognizing pieces by their flipped side, I'll keep in mind whether I've done tgat one already. For example if I have Q in my memo and I look at A, I will instantly know that without thinking about the other side. 

I'm almost there!


----------



## Jacck (Apr 25, 2021)

Got my 13th success in 7bld today.
It was the third in a row and the forth out of the last 5 attempts (all done on the weekly competition), my first mean of 3 and average of 5 = 58:27.92


----------



## abunickabhi (May 22, 2021)

Amazing attempt by Rowe!
A bit of time was spent in putting the harmonica holder, and in recall of one cube.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (May 22, 2021)

Congrats to rowe! That one unsolved cube in thumbnail is bothering me though.


----------



## sigalig (Jun 15, 2021)

Got my first sub-20 average of 12: 19.72. Also 18.71 PB ao5 with first 5 solves 

reconstruction of everything with hyperlinks here:



Spoiler: times/scrambles/recons



avg of 12: 19.72

Time List:
1. 19.65 R' F' D L B' U2 R' L F' R' U2 F2 R D2 F2 D2 F2 L F2 D2 R Fw Uw
2. 18.29 D R' D R' U2 D F' U' R B2 D2 F2 B2 R B2 U2 L B2 L D2 Rw2 Uw'
3. 18.43 U2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L' R2 B2 L F2 D2 R' D' B' D2 U R' B' L' D' U' Rw
4. 19.40 F L' F2 D2 B2 U' F2 U L2 B2 L2 R2 D' F D2 L' D' L2 F U F Fw' Uw2
5. 17.49 F2 R' F' D2 L F B L2 D R2 U2 D' B2 L2 U2 R2 U F2 B L2 Rw
6. 21.56 D2 F2 D2 L2 F R2 B U2 F D2 U2 B U F L2 R U F D' F2 L2
7. 22.19 B D2 B' R2 F' U2 R2 F L2 R2 B2 U B L' U B2 U' L' D2 F Rw' Uw2
8. (17.20) B2 U' R2 U' L2 D B2 U' R2 F2 U2 F D2 L U' B' F2 R U' F Rw2 Uw'
9. 19.59 F' R2 D R2 B2 R2 D L2 D R2 D2 F R2 B' U2 L' D' R' B2 U' Rw
10. (28.40) F2 U B2 U F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U F2 U R D2 R2 F' D2 R D' U' Rw' Uw
11. 21.00 B' D2 B F' U2 B' R2 F L2 F2 L2 U' L D' B' L F R D L' D Uw
12. 19.56 F B2 D B2 U B2 D L2 D2 B2 R2 U B L' U2 L2 D B F' U' B2 Rw2 Uw



Average memo: 8.27 (8.11 without highest and lowest)
Average exec: 11.96 (11.60 without highest and lowest)
Average algs/solve: 9.63 (3 floats)


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 28, 2021)

WB average of 12 by Tommy Cherry from Florida, USA.


Time list: 16.02, 13.15, (DNF), 17.00, 16.86 , (13.07), 16.18, 17.21, 16.94, 16.21, 15.26, 15.62 = 16.05 ao12
Cube used: Angstrom MoYu GTS3M



Spoiler: Recons



16.02: https://bit.ly/3jlQaZB
13.15: https://bit.ly/3A23hVW
DNF(25.97): https://bit.ly/2TZe6aB
17.00: https://bit.ly/3jiC4rS
16.86: https://bit.ly/2St7lxh
13.07: https://bit.ly/2TZhClj
16.18: https://bit.ly/3vZP748
17.21: https://bit.ly/35WPxho
16.94: https://bit.ly/3diDZsL
16.21: https://bit.ly/2Ssw3hg
15.26: https://bit.ly/3hdkfry
15.62: https://bit.ly/3vTJkgA



Previous WB by 16.xy by Elliott Kobelansky


----------



## Jacck (Sep 24, 2021)

Congrats to *Paweł Duraj* for completing his 5bld-mean on 12th of September. He is the 19th with an Ao5 or Mo3 in all actual official events!
(Ao5 or Mo3 including the blindfold accomplishments in 4bld, 5bld and multi and therefore posted here)

Now we have:
Jan Bentlage (2017-02-12)
Mark Boyanowski (2018-02-04)
Hanns Hub (2018-02-10)
Kit Clement (2018-07-15)
Sukant Koul (2018-07-27)
Yunqi Ouyang (2018-10-04)
Nevins Chan Pak Hoong (2019-02-16)
Callum Hales-Jepp (2019-07-27)
Walker Welch (2019-08-02)
Stanley Chapel (2019-11-10)
Jason White (2019-11-10)
Hill Pong Yong Feng (2019-12-27)
Ng Jia Quan (2019-12-28)
Oleg Gritsenko (2020-01-01/2017-07-21)
Mengfei Shen (2020-01-01/2019-03-09)
Daniel Wallin (2020-02-02)
Gabriel Alejandro Orozco Casillas (2020-02-08)
Helmer Ewert (2020-09-26)
Paweł Duraj (2021-09-12)


----------



## White KB (Sep 24, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> WB average of 12 by Tommy Cherry from Florida, USA.
> View attachment 16205
> 
> Time list: 16.02, 13.15, (DNF), 17.00, 16.86 , (13.07), 16.18, 17.21, 16.94, 16.21, 15.26, 15.62 = 16.05 ao12
> ...


I can beat that easily...
if you take away the 'blindfolded' bit, anyway...
But seriously, that looked like complete witchery with how fast it was. Mesmerizing to watch. Great job to Tommy Cherry!


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 26, 2021)

White KB said:


> I can beat that easily...
> if you take away the 'blindfolded' bit, anyway...
> But seriously, that looked like complete witchery with how fast it was. Mesmerizing to watch. Great job to Tommy Cherry!


Wait till you see the sub-13 compilation from Tommy.


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 26, 2021)

72 cube sub-hour, this is insanity.
Good job Rowe, keep pushing!


----------



## Habsen (Oct 5, 2021)

Yes, I finally got my first sub-1min 3 BLD solve!


----------



## Cuberstache (Oct 5, 2021)

Habsen said:


> Yes, I finally got my first sub-1min 3 BLD solve!


Congrats!! Gotta update your signature now!


----------



## Habsen (Oct 6, 2021)

I guess I'm spamming on this thread now 
I recently got back into MBLD practice after a seven month break. My current PB is 12/13 in 57:44. Yesterday, the second attempt after the break was pretty fast (7/9 in 25:56). So I decided to try 17 cubes today. Unfortunately, I really struggled with memo and recall, so I went 4:31min over the hour and didn't expect too much. But when I removed the blindfold and found all (!) cubes solved, the time was the least of my concerns. It is such an amazing experience to get a perfect MBLD attempt with so many cubes. I can't wait so see how far more practice will take me in the coming weeks.


----------



## theos (Oct 18, 2021)

Starting a few weeks ago, I finally started to put some practice into 4BLD, getting my times down from around 15 minutes to 10-11 minutes, and have even managed a few sub-9 minute times (all unrecorded except for this one: 4BLD - Sub-9 (YouTube)). For comparison my official WCA comp PB is 22 minutes 
But I've never been able to get any sort of consistency, and so getting a mean-of-3 has continued to elude me. Until today... I wasn't specifically going for the mean, but was still going slower and safer I guess. I messed up my memo on the 2nd cube with 2 centres from the same face coming one straight after the other. But during execution I was able to figure out which was the bogus letter and repair the memo. When I saw the 3rd successfully solved cube, I was so relieved. Finally I have my 4BLD Mo3 - 11:17.05.



Spoiler: Solve 1: 11:16.97



x: VI BR KN EU PG YH LZ
w: OD ZC GH UM KP AR LE JN FI BY AT WT
c: HC EK WU O





Spoiler: Solve 2: 11:27.22



x: SM TJ WK NL ZF PU HB OB (mis-memoed as ...ZF *O*P UH BO B)
w: CM OR SA UT LA BJ DH ZK BF WE GF NI YN
c: MH OL CW PS Y





Spoiler: Solve 3: 11:06.97



x: MI VL RY TN BK EC PG OD Z
w: CR FD HA WB IY UP OE GN PZ KJ TM LZ
c: BI TL KO


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 4, 2021)

Insane WB from Tommy Cherry. 13.64 seconds mean of 3.


----------



## White KB (Nov 4, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Insane WB from Tommy Cherry. 13.64 seconds mean of 3.


so fast


----------



## sigalig (Nov 16, 2021)

Ok so I've been stuck around the 2:20 mark with 5 cube multi-blinds for literally over 2 years, and I just got a 2:09.38[1:05.94] 5/5 and I didnt even film it lmao. Punching myself for that 

anyway, i'm posting it here to preserve my accomplishment lol

Stupidest scramble set ever, 46 algs and one float so 45 total

1. D F2 L' U2 R2 D B2 L2 D R2 U B2 L2 U2 B' U' F' R' D L2 R Rw' Uw
2. R U D' R' F2 U B R2 U' L2 F2 D F2 U2 D R2 L2 B' U Fw 
3. R F U' R' U2 D2 F L F L2 U2 B' U2 F2 R2 B D2 U Uw
4. D2 B D2 F U2 F D2 L2 D2 F2 R2 B' U R' D2 U F L' D' U' B2 Fw' Uw2
5. D2 R2 F R2 U2 B R2 F' R2 U2 R' D2 U' R2 F' L D' R' B' Fw Uw'



Spoiler: reconstruction



scrambled all in my orientation

Solve 1 (3bld cube, scramble #5, 8 algs)
x' y
[U'D : [S, R' F' R]] // 12/12
[u R' : [S, R2]] // 7/19
[S' : [L E' L', U]] // 10/29
(M U M' U)2 // 8/37
[U'D R' : [E, R2]] // 9/46
[R D : [R D R', U]] // 12/58
[U : [R U' R', D]] // 10/68
[D R D : [R' D' R, U]] // 14/82

Solve 2 (1st cube memo'd, scramble #1, 9 algs)
z y'
[U' : [S, R' F2 R]] // 10/92
[L' E' : [L U L', E']] // 11/103
[U' : [R E R', U']] // 9/112
[M' : [U R' U', M']] // 9/121
[U : [U M U', L]] // 9/130
[R' D' R : [R U' R', D]] // 13/143
[R' D' R, U'] // 8/151 (missed 6 move cancel :'( )
[D R : [U, R D' R']] // 12/163
U R U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R2' U' // 17/180

Solve 3 (2nd cube memo'd, scramble #2, 10 algs)
z'
[R' U' R : [E, R2]] // 9/189
[U M' U : [M', U2]] // 9/198
[u L : [E', L2]] // 7/205
U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R // 10/215
[F' : [E', L2]] // 6/221
[M2 U' : [M, U2]] // 7/228
[R : [U2, R D' R']] // 9/237
[R' U : [D', R U' R']] // 12/249
[R' U : [R' D' R, U]] // 11/260
[R U' : [R' D R, U2]] // 11/271

Solve 4 (3rd cube memo'd, scramble #3, 9 algs)
y'
U2' L' U L U L U L' U' L' U // 11/282
[U' : [S, R' F' R]] // 10/292
[U'D' R' : [E', R2]] // 9/301
[R' F R : [S, R2']] // 9/310
U2 R U' R' U' R' U' R U R U' // 11/321
[D R' : [D, R' U R]] // 11/332
[U' R' : [R' D' R, U2]] // 11/343
[R : [U', R D' R']] // 9/352
U R2 U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R U' // 17/369

Solve 5 (4th cube memo'd, scramble #4, 10->9 algs)
z' y2
[L U L' U', M] // 9/378
[R U' R', E] // 8/386
[u' R : [E, R2]] // 7/393
[R' F : [R' S' R, F2]] // 11/404
[U R : (M D' M' D')2] // 12/416
[R' : [R' D' R, U']] // 9/425
[R : [R D R', U]] // 9/434
[R U R', D] // 8/446 (missed another huge cancel here lol)
[R U' R' U' : [R D' R', U2]] // 15/461

461 moves in 63.43 = 7.27 STPS


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Nov 20, 2021)

3 BLD Success! OP/OP, I had 2 success in August 2020 and haven't practiced since. I'm looking forward to focusing on this event.


----------



## Jacck (Jan 2, 2022)

Mark 2 of "How to put some magic in a 15puzzle+ blindfolded" that I posted there:








Weekly Competition 2021-51


These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs. Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days). For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results...




www.speedsolving.com




This time I did a magic square blind without the additional 16. (If you want to know how I "found" that magic square, just read the description in the vid.)


Spoiler: 15puzzle magic bld without the +


----------



## Jacck (Jan 7, 2022)

My annual Pyraminx Crystal bld:
Attempt 5: 35:42,46 [14:45]


Spoiler: Video


----------



## Puzzlerr (Jan 7, 2022)

what's a good tutorial for learning 3bld?


----------



## White KB (Jan 7, 2022)

Puzzlerr said:


> what's a good tutorial for learning 3bld?


J Perm's Tutorial


----------



## Garf (Jan 7, 2022)

When you have solved a 3x3 BLD so many times they don't even feel like successes and just feel like you are going for a time.


----------



## CornerTwisted (Jan 7, 2022)

First square-1 BLD in 36 minutes!


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jan 8, 2022)

i did my first 2x2 blind a few days ago and posted it on youtube! you can check it out here!


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 8, 2022)

SpeedCubing RDJ said:


> i did my first 2x2 blind a few days ago and posted it on youtube! you can check it out here!


I don't know what you were trying to censor, but it didn't work :/


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 8, 2022)

First success with m2/op, 5:12.42


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jan 9, 2022)

haha 


cuberswoop said:


> I don't know what you were trying to censor, but it didn't work :/


@cuberswoop i tried to censor my face but lol it probably didn’t work


----------



## Garf (Jan 10, 2022)

SpeedCubing RDJ said:


> haha
> 
> @cuberswoop i tried to censor my face but lol it probably didn’t work


I would recommend a better censoring system, and sensor the cube instead of your face. It makes it look like you were trying to cheat.


----------



## Meatalic_Cuber (Jan 10, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> I would recommend a better censoring system, and sensor the cube instead of your face. It makes it look like you were trying to cheat.


i used to put corona face mask on my face to avoid seeing the cube


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 10, 2022)

SpeedCubing RDJ said:


> i did my first 2x2 blind a few days ago and posted it on youtube! you can check it out here!


Now try 3BLD, 3BLD is the real deal, F' R2 E' U' F' E F U R2 F.


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jan 10, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> I would recommend a better censoring system, and sensor the cube instead of your face. It makes it look like you were trying to cheat.


haha the whole purpose is to not reveal my face hahaha


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 15, 2022)

Nice attempt Bogdan.






Stats
Memo 46.82 s/cube
Execution 29.26 s/cube


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jan 15, 2022)

very good indeed! 
i would love to do multi blind… 
but i don’t have many cubes lol!


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 16, 2022)

Insane solves from Tommy Cherry and Scalpel.
Tommy got a 12 second solve on a 9 alger, hollllyyyy!

Lets go.


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 21, 2022)

Graham Siggins attempted 250 cubes blindfolded today.

He broke the WB for the old-style MBLD.
Score after the attempt: 238/250 (226 points)
Memo: 6:26:36
Exec: 1:26:35
Total time: 7:52:05.34+4
congrats @sigalig !


----------



## sigalig (Mar 22, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Graham Siggins attempted 250 cubes blindfolded today.
> 
> He broke the WB for the old-style MBLD.
> Score after the attempt: 238/250 (226 points)
> ...


just a quick correction, exec was 1:25:28++, not 1:26:35. Thanks for the shoutout btw


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Mar 23, 2022)

Congrats Graham. I have decided to finally learn blind. I'm learning Old Pochman method. Any tips?


----------



## Puzzlerr (Mar 29, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Graham Siggins attempted 250 cubes blindfolded today.
> 
> He broke the WB for the old-style MBLD.
> Score after the attempt: 238/250 (226 points)
> ...


what is old style?


----------



## Puzzlerr (Mar 29, 2022)

10/12 edge only solve! (technically 10/11 because one edge was solved), haven't practiced bld in like a week though, after i get some edges only successes I'll work on corners


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 29, 2022)

Puzzlerr said:


> what is old style?


10 minutes cube, no total limit. "New" is 10 minutes per cube, 1 hour limit.


----------



## oneshot (Apr 19, 2022)

I don’t know if it’s technically an accomplishment, but for 4BLD, I only had one “journey” to put the images in. I finally sat down and created a second one. Last night on my first try with the new journey I had a success. Now I want to try multi-4BLD. Also, now I can do more than one solve per day so hopefully that will help me get better.


----------



## Garf (Apr 19, 2022)

oneshot said:


> I don’t know if it’s technically an accomplishment, but for 4BLD, I only had one “journey” to put the images in. I finally sat down and created a second one. Last night on my first try with the new journey I had a success. Now I want to try multi-4BLD. Also, now I can do more than one solve per day so hopefully that will help me get better.


Good luck with that, man. Each cube is about 3-4 standard 3x3s BLD. More than that, like 10 cubes, will be 35-45 3x3 cubes BLD.


----------



## oneshot (Apr 20, 2022)

Tonight at work, very first attempt. TWO 4BLD’s in 48:59 (35:31)!!!!!


----------



## abunickabhi (May 1, 2022)

Super cool attempt from Stone.
I don't think other people have attempted FTO MBLD.


----------



## sigalig (May 21, 2022)

my first PB in over a year!


----------



## sigalig (May 23, 2022)

My first MBLD PB in 2 days! 
back-to-back PBs, pretty sure last time i did that was in 2016, a 4/4 followed by a 7/7 lol


----------



## Ayce (May 23, 2022)

2/3 On my first multi-blind ever!


----------



## abunickabhi (May 28, 2022)

Insane WB solve by Tommy!

Time list: 9.69
Scramble: D' F2 U F2 R2 D F2 U' F2 L2 B2 U2 L D' B D' F U2 F2 L B2 Rw Uw'

Recon: 
x' z //WG orientation
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=D-_F2...s_60_moves_STM!&title=Tommy Cherry 9.69 recon
//edges
[Uw' R: [E', R2']]
[L' Uw L': [E, L2]] //NVEL letter quad UF-RB-DR-LU-BL
[L2 F' : [E', L2]] // UF-DF-LF
[U' M U, R] //UR float UR-FR-BD DJPR LQ
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=D-_F2...s_60_moves_STM!&title=Tommy Cherry 9.69 recon
//UFR corners
[U' R' U: [R U' R', D]]
[U R: [D2, R U' R']] //FSPU LQ
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=D-_F2...s_60_moves_STM!&title=Tommy Cherry 9.69 recon
//6 algs 60 moves STM!


----------



## sigalig (Jun 7, 2022)

Got my first sub-1:30 mean in 4bld 
feels really good to still be improving in all BLD events after 6+ years!


----------



## oneshot (Jun 7, 2022)

sigalig said:


> Got my first sub-1:30 mean in 4bld
> feels really good to still be improving in all BLD events after 6+ years!


Amazing. I do have a question though, how are you determining your times for each section?


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 7, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Insane WB solve by Tommy!
> 
> Time list: 9.69
> Scramble: D' F2 U F2 R2 D F2 U' F2 L2 B2 U2 L D' B D' F U2 F2 L B2 Rw Uw'
> ...


Had to end in a 69.


----------



## Cuberstache (Jun 8, 2022)

oneshot said:


> Amazing. I do have a question though, how are you determining your times for each section?


settings > timer > multi phase


----------



## oneshot (Jun 8, 2022)

Cuberstache said:


> settings > timer > multi phase


But he’s not pressing the spacebar in between each section. To clarify though, maybe I’m misunderstanding but it seems like he knows how many seconds it takes to execute centers/wings/corners separately.


----------



## Cuberstache (Jun 8, 2022)

oneshot said:


> But he’s not pressing the spacebar in between each section. To clarify though, maybe I’m misunderstanding but it seems like he knows how many seconds it takes to execute centers/wings/corners separately.


I don't see anywhere that he posted times for individual piece types, but if he did, it was probably just from watching the video afterwards and frame counting.


----------



## KAINOS (Jun 12, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-12
single: 59.53

Time List:
1. 59.53 R2 L' B U L2 D' R U2 F' U2 D B2 R2 U F2 R2 D B2 D2 F2 Rw Uw

Second ever sub-1 3BLD ~4.5 years after the first one, and 5 weeks after practicing seriously again. 
Feels so good to be back


----------



## sigalig (Jun 14, 2022)

oneshot said:


> But he’s not pressing the spacebar in between each section. To clarify though, maybe I’m misunderstanding but it seems like he knows how many seconds it takes to execute centers/wings/corners separately.


I hit the timer twice -- once to split for memo time, and once to stop the timer at the end of the solve

If you're referring to the reconstructions, I never timed how long it takes for me to execute each piece type and don't think I ever claimed to. I only count how many algs I used for each piece type


----------



## oneshot (Jun 16, 2022)

New PB. 5/5 in 35:54. Never tried 5 cubes before.


----------



## KAINOS (Jun 22, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-22
mean of 3: 59.31

Time List:
1. 56.63 B' U R2 D L D F R B2 D2 R B2 L F2 R' B2 R2 B2 L2 U B2 Rw Uw' 
2. 1:02.32 L' D B2 R2 D' F2 L2 D F2 R2 U R2 B' L2 R' B R2 F' L U' R2 Fw' 
3. 58.98 F' U' R' U F2 R' B' U R2 D2 B2 L2 F' R2 L2 B' L2 D2 L' Rw2 Uw'

First sub1 mo3 and 1:0x entirely skipped!!! Can't believe I did this when my global is only like 1:15

Scrambles were 10/7, 10'/4', and 10/7 respectively in my orientation. It was only possible because edges were all easy and I was able to 1-pass audio memo every time I guess


----------



## DynaXT (Jun 28, 2022)

Just got my first 3/3 in multi! Really happy, especially since I have over 20 attempts with only 1 or 2. Gonna wait a little to try with 4 though.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 29, 2022)

Good job kamil! Pauseless 5BLD solve is hard to achieve though.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 9, 2022)

WB by nearly 20 seconds! A lot of strong people at NA champs, super competitive 3BLD.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 10, 2022)

Best 3BLD podium in NAC 3BLD finals.
15.20 + 15.27 +18.11 = 48.58 seconds
The previous best was 51.95 in the previous 3BLD round of the same competition.


----------



## Cuberstache (Jul 11, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Best 3BLD podium in NAC 3BLD finals.View attachment 19941
> 15.20 + 15.27 +18.11 = 48.58 seconds
> The previous best was 51.95 in the previous 3BLD round of the same competition.


Slight correction, the 51.95 was from Northeast Champs, WR podiums only count final round results (both of the previous rounds of NAC had faster top threes than the final lol). Also, NAC set WR podiums for megaminx, pyraminx, and skewb.


----------



## KAINOS (Jul 13, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-13
avg of 5: 49.82

Time List:
1. 45.65=15.25+30.39 L2 F U2 R2 B2 U2 F U2 F' R2 F L F2 U' F2 R2 F D' B D2 F2 Rw2
2. 49.52=20.49+29.02 F2 R2 F2 L2 D L2 D2 B2 D' R2 B2 F' L' R2 D' L B2 L F R Fw'
3. 54.29 L' U' F B D2 L D2 F' R U B2 L2 U F2 R2 D' L2 B2 D' R2 Fw'
4. (43.88=14.53+29.35) D' L U2 B2 F2 R2 D2 L' U2 B2 L2 U2 B L U' F2 L2 D' B' F Fw Uw'
5. (1:17.52=36.46+41.05) D' U' F2 R2 U2 R2 D L2 U' F D2 U B' R' D' L D F' U Rw2 Uw

First sub50 mo3 and ao5! (Solve 2-4 is 49.24 mo3)

Also just in case: the reason solve 3 has no splits is that I forgot to hit the timer after memo and decided to manually enter the recorded time afterwards


----------



## sigalig (Jul 18, 2022)

PB ao5 and PB ao12! 18.27 and 19.47 respectively. Has been a bit over a year since my last PB ao12, 19.72. And the previous PB ao5 was 18.64 from 8 months ago

First 5 solves make the ao5

avg of 12: 19.47

Time List:
1. 19.15[9 (12/6)] F' U' F2 L B2 R B2 F2 R B2 L2 U2 L' D' F' D2 B F2 L R2 B Rw' Uw2 
2. (17.24[8 (10/6)]) B D2 R F2 U2 L' F2 L2 F2 D2 L U2 F2 U B R' D2 B U' B D2 Rw' Uw' 
3. 19.86[11 (10'/7')] B2 L' U2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U R2 F2 U F2 D R2 B U F2 D L U2 F Fw' Uw 
4. 17.69[10 (10/7')] D' L2 F2 U B2 R2 U L2 F2 D R' F2 U' R D F' U' L' F' Rw 
5. 17.97[10 (10'/8)] B' D F' U' R F B' L B D' L2 D2 R2 D F2 U' L2 D' F2 L2 U2 Fw Uw2 
6. (23.32[10 (12/8)]) F2 U' B2 L D2 L B2 D2 R B2 L F2 R' D F' L B' F D2 B' Uw2 
7. 19.54[9.5 (8''/7)] B U R B' L2 F' L' D L' U2 D2 R B2 D2 R2 L' U2 L' Uw2 
8. 19.36[9 (12/5)] B' L2 D R' U R' U' B R2 U2 R2 L2 B' U2 L2 F' D2 L2 F U Rw' Uw' 
9. 20.17[11 (12/7')] L' U' L2 F2 U' F2 U2 L2 R2 F2 U2 B' L D R' F2 U' F2 Rw2 Uw 
10. 20.36[10 (12/8)] U' B L2 D2 U2 F R2 B D2 R2 F L' B2 D2 B' R' D U2 B2 Uw 
11. 21.10[11 (12'/6')] B L2 U2 R B2 R2 D2 R B2 L F2 D2 R D L2 F L2 D2 F R' F Rw' Uw' 
12. 19.46[10 (12/7 ul uf swap)] F' B2 R B2 F2 U2 L D2 L2 B2 L2 R' U' F' D' B' U' L2 U' R' B' Rw' Uw2


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 31, 2022)

Amazing Japanese NR from Keita Hayakawa. This was only his WCA second competition.

The previous 3BLD NR for Japan was by Masato Fujiwara (藤原正人) with a time of 19.86 seconds.






Currently, this solves ranks Keita 28th in the world for 3BLD single!


----------



## Cuberstache (Aug 3, 2022)

18/19 MBLD PB, beating my official 16/17 from January 2020!


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 7, 2022)

Wow congrats, yuanzi!


----------



## Jacck (Aug 9, 2022)

No corners on this puzzle:

Brainball blind 18:49.79, memo 5:05

Don't think that anyone has done this before.



Spoiler: Video


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 22, 2022)

Amazing ERs Daniel!


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 2, 2022)

Congrats @CyanSandwich on your 21st OcR! Keep going.

He also got NR in 5BLD.


----------



## Jacck (Sep 2, 2022)

Congrats to István Kocza for completing his 7x7x7-mean on 4th June 2022. He is the 20th with an Ao5 or Mo3 in all actual official events!
Congrats to Wong Chong Wen (黄崇文) - @guysensei1 - for completing his 5bld-mean on 24th Juli 2022. He is the 21st with an Ao5 or Mo3 in all actual official events!
(Ao5 or Mo3 including the blindfold accomplishments in 4bld, 5bld and multi and therefore posted here)

Now we have:
Jan Bentlage (2017-02-12)
Mark Boyanowski (2018-02-04)
Hanns Hub (2018-02-10)
Kit Clement (2018-07-15)
Sukant Koul (2018-07-27)
Yunqi Ouyang (2018-10-04)
Nevins Chan Pak Hoong (2019-02-16)
Callum Hales-Jepp (2019-07-27)
Walker Welch (2019-08-02)
Stanley Chapel (2019-11-10)
Jason White (2019-11-10)
Hill Pong Yong Feng (2019-12-27)
Ng Jia Quan (2019-12-28)
Oleg Gritsenko (2020-01-01/2017-07-21)
Mengfei Shen (2020-01-01/2019-03-09)
Daniel Wallin (2020-02-02)
Gabriel Alejandro Orozco Casillas (2020-02-08)
Helmer Ewert (2020-09-26)
Paweł Duraj (2021-09-12)
István Kocza (2022-06-04)
Wong Chong Wen (黄崇文) (2022-07-24)


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 4, 2022)

Congrats Tommy Cherry on completing 5BLD mean and hence completing his WCA profile.


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 4, 2022)

Congrats to Ezra Hirschi on breaching the sub-3 barrier in 5BLD! Good job yo.


----------



## joey (Oct 3, 2022)

Mike Hughey said:


> Wow, Joey - that's amazing! Good luck in competition! I want to see a sub-1!!!


Thanks Mike, took a while but I finally got one! 38.03 a few weekends ago!

(Sorry for the 14 year old reply..)


----------



## KAINOS (Oct 10, 2022)

I finally got my first ever sub-30 single!


----------



## Silky (Oct 10, 2022)

Curious, what do you guys consider to be the hardest puzzle to solve blind?


----------



## DynaXT (Oct 10, 2022)

Silky said:


> Curious, what do you guys consider to be the hardest puzzle to solve blind?


Probably puppet cube


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Oct 10, 2022)

Square-1 if we're talking WCA events


----------



## theos (Oct 11, 2022)

Just back from African Championships this weekend where I lost my 4BLD NR but managed to snag the first ever 4BLD mean in Africa. Still don't have a 3BLD mean though. Next up, hopefully a 5BLD mean? Still haven't got one even in practice yet.


----------



## Cuberstache (Oct 11, 2022)

26.78 3BLD single, first sub-30!


----------



## Silky (Oct 11, 2022)

Cuberstache said:


> 26.78 3BLD single, first sub-30!



Congrats


----------



## AnthonyRochester (Oct 11, 2022)

My BLD PBs are:
3bld
33.73 single
41.87 mo3
45.53 ao5

Multiblind
16/17 in 46:33
I've got 15 points 8 times, some of them 18/21
Hope to one day get the semi official seniors record - I'm 45 years old

4bld around 5:55 but that one solve was somehow about 2 minutes faster than my previous best


----------



## Jacck (Oct 16, 2022)

Congrats to Adrian Dębski for completing his 7x7x7-mean today, 16th October 2022! (Beside of that he set the 5bld-mean and 5bld-single European record this weekend!!!) He is the 22nd (EDIT: 23rd - Eddy was a week earlier) with an Ao5 or Mo3 in all actual official events! 
(Ao5 or Mo3 including the blindfold accomplishments in 4bld, 5bld and multi and therefore posted here)

Now we have:
Jan Bentlage (2017-02-12)
Mark Boyanowski (2018-02-04)
Hanns Hub (2018-02-10)
Kit Clement (2018-07-15)
Sukant Koul (2018-07-27)
Yunqi Ouyang (2018-10-04)
Nevins Chan Pak Hoong (2019-02-16)
Callum Hales-Jepp (2019-07-27)
Walker Welch (2019-08-02)
Stanley Chapel (2019-11-10)
Jason White (2019-11-10)
Hill Pong Yong Feng (2019-12-27)
Ng Jia Quan (2019-12-28)
Oleg Gritsenko (2020-01-01/2017-07-21)
Mengfei Shen (2020-01-01/2019-03-09)
Daniel Wallin (2020-02-02)
Gabriel Alejandro Orozco Casillas (2020-02-08)
Helmer Ewert (2020-09-26)
Paweł Duraj (2021-09-12)
István Kocza (2022-06-04)
Wong Chong Wen (黄崇文) (2022-07-24)
EDIT: Eddy Deturche
Adrian Dębski (2022-10-16)


----------



## DynaXT (Oct 16, 2022)

Jacck said:


> Congrats to Adrian Dębski for completing his 7x7x7-mean today, 16th October 2022! (Beside of that he set the 5bld-mean and 5bld-single European record this weekend!!!) He is the 22nd with an Ao5 or Mo3 in all actual official events!
> (Ao5 or Mo3 including the blindfold accomplishments in 4bld, 5bld and multi and therefore posted here)
> 
> Now we have:
> ...


I think you're missing one.



https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/persons/2009LIUE01


----------



## Jacck (Oct 16, 2022)

Very important cuber, yes! But a mean of 3 in multiblind? No.


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 17, 2022)

Ayyy finally nice PR by @sigalig. Super cool exec! 22 algs.


----------



## EDDDY (Oct 18, 2022)

Jacck said:


> Congrats to Adrian Dębski for completing his 7x7x7-mean today, 16th October 2022! (Beside of that he set the 5bld-mean and 5bld-single European record this weekend!!!) He is the 22nd with an Ao5 or Mo3 in all actual official events!
> (Ao5 or Mo3 including the blindfold accomplishments in 4bld, 5bld and multi and therefore posted here)
> 
> Now we have:
> ...


I think i should be in this list too 2014DETU01


----------



## Jacck (Oct 19, 2022)

@EDDDY Désolé!

Congrats to Eddy Deturche for completing his 4bld-mean on 8th October 2022! He is the 22nd with an Ao5 or Mo3 in all actual official events! 
(Ao5 or Mo3 including the blindfold accomplishments in 4bld, 5bld and multi and therefore posted here)

Now we have:
Jan Bentlage (2017-02-12)
Mark Boyanowski (2018-02-04)
Hanns Hub (2018-02-10)
Kit Clement (2018-07-15)
Sukant Koul (2018-07-27)
Yunqi Ouyang (2018-10-04)
Nevins Chan Pak Hoong (2019-02-16)
Callum Hales-Jepp (2019-07-27)
Walker Welch (2019-08-02)
Stanley Chapel (2019-11-10)
Jason White (2019-11-10)
Hill Pong Yong Feng (2019-12-27)
Ng Jia Quan (2019-12-28)
Oleg Gritsenko (2020-01-01/2017-07-21)
Mengfei Shen (2020-01-01/2019-03-09)
Daniel Wallin (2020-02-02)
Gabriel Alejandro Orozco Casillas (2020-02-08)
Helmer Ewert (2020-09-26)
Paweł Duraj (2021-09-12)
István Kocza (2022-06-04)
Wong Chong Wen (黄崇文) (2022-07-24)
Eddy Deturche (2022-10-08)
Adrian Dębski (2022-10-16)


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 24, 2022)

Congrats Graham!
18.67 on 9, 19.72 on 9, 21.48 on 10. 
Ranked 21st in the world, 9th in North America, and 7th in the US at the time done.


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Oct 24, 2022)

At my competition this saturday I did ny first official MBLD attempt ever and got a Dutch NR with a result of 24/25 in 56:58! This places me first in the world for 'best first single', so in some way it is even a WR! I will continue to improve my MBLD attempts, and try to be capable of 30 cubes sub hour in my next comp, depending on when it will be. 
I have a video of the attempt, which I will probably upload sometime this week.


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 4, 2022)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> At my competition this saturday I did ny first official MBLD attempt ever and got a Dutch NR with a result of 24/25 in 56:58! This places me first in the world for 'best first single', so in some way it is even a WR! I will continue to improve my MBLD attempts, and try to be capable of 30 cubes sub hour in my next comp, depending on when it will be.
> I have a video of the attempt, which I will probably upload sometime this week.


Congrats Jorain!






Good attempt, what's your next goal?


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Nov 4, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Congrats Jorain!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Sorry for forgetting to add the video. My next goal is 30 points. My memo feels so slow so i should be capable soon.


----------



## Futurechamp77 (Nov 4, 2022)

How do you solve blindfolded? I'm trying to learn but I don't get it. Can someone pls help?


----------



## Garf (Nov 4, 2022)

Futurechamp77 said:


> How do you solve blindfolded? I'm trying to learn but I don't get it. Can someone pls help?


So, when you solve a Rubik's cube blindfolded, you have memorized where the pieces need to go, not where the pieces are currently on the puzzle. You do this by assigning each sicker of each piece a certain letter. Then you choose one piece to be the buffer sticker. For example, in Old Pochman, the buffer letter for the edges is B, ironically. The way you want to swap pieces is through one piece at a time. So basically the buffer is the storage system. When the buffer gets back to the correct spot on the cube, but no other pieces are solved, you have to start a new cycle, which means you choose which piece you want to solve next that isn't the buffer. Make sure what you do ends up with the other edges solved, and the buffer is in its right place. There are other concepts you have to understand as well, but overall, the things you should get out of this are:
1. How blindfolded Rubik's Cube solves work
2. Lettering for each sticker on each piece.
3. How solving each piece into its correct spot works.
4. The buffer, and cycle restarts.
J-perm has a really good 3-BLD tutorial on Old Pochman. If you are familiar with him, you can go onto YouTube and check out his channel.


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 4, 2022)

I know how to solve blindfolded, but I’ve never had a success. My memo also takes forever. Do you have any tips?


----------



## Garf (Nov 5, 2022)

EthanMCuber said:


> I know how to solve blindfolded, but I’ve never had a success. My memo also takes forever. Do you have any tips?


Well, how good is your audio memory? And how do you memorize the cube?


----------



## Cuberstache (Nov 5, 2022)

EthanMCuber said:


> I know how to solve blindfolded, but I’ve never had a success. My memo also takes forever. Do you have any tips?


Just keep trying, that's the main thing. Make sure you're able to use the blind method while looking at the cube, to make sure you understand everything correctly. It might help to record solves and try to figure out what exactly your errors were so that you can correct them.


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 19, 2022)

Female 4BLD WR!

Congrats Mengfei Shen!


----------



## Samuel Baird (Dec 13, 2022)

First sub 30


----------



## Jacck (Dec 16, 2022)

EDIT:
Congrats to Álvaro Aguilar Salobreña for completing his 7x7x7-mean on 11th of December! He is the 24th with an Ao5 or Mo3 in all actual official events!

@yoinneroid
Congrats to Vincent Hartanto Utomo for completing his 5bld-mean today! He is the 25th with an Ao5 or Mo3 in all actual official events!
(Ao5 or Mo3 including the blindfold accomplishments in 4bld, 5bld and multi and therefore posted here)

Now we have:
Jan Bentlage (2017-02-12)
Mark Boyanowski (2018-02-04)
Hanns Hub (2018-02-10)
Kit Clement (2018-07-15)
Sukant Koul (2018-07-27)
Yunqi Ouyang (2018-10-04)
Nevins Chan Pak Hoong (2019-02-16)
Callum Hales-Jepp (2019-07-27)
Walker Welch (2019-08-02)
Stanley Chapel (2019-11-10)
Jason White (2019-11-10)
Hill Pong Yong Feng (2019-12-27)
Ng Jia Quan (2019-12-28)
Oleg Gritsenko (2020-01-01/2017-07-21)
Mengfei Shen (2020-01-01/2019-03-09)
Daniel Wallin (2020-02-02)
Gabriel Alejandro Orozco Casillas (2020-02-08)
Helmer Ewert (2020-09-26)
Paweł Duraj (2021-09-12)
István Kocza (2022-06-04)
Wong Chong Wen (黄崇文) (2022-07-24)
Eddy Deturche (2022-10-08)
Adrian Dębski (2022-10-16)
Álvaro Aguilar Salobreña (2022-12-11)
Vincent Hartanto Utomo (2022-12-16)


----------



## Jacck (Dec 29, 2022)

Congrats to Viktor Zenk for completing his 5bld-mean today! He is the 26th with an Ao5 or Mo3 in all actual official events!
(Ao5 or Mo3 including the blindfold accomplishments in 4bld, 5bld and multi and therefore posted here)

Now we have:
Jan Bentlage (2017-02-12)
Mark Boyanowski (2018-02-04)
Hanns Hub (2018-02-10)
Kit Clement (2018-07-15)
Sukant Koul (2018-07-27)
Yunqi Ouyang (2018-10-04)
Nevins Chan Pak Hoong (2019-02-16)
Callum Hales-Jepp (2019-07-27)
Walker Welch (2019-08-02)
Stanley Chapel (2019-11-10)
Jason White (2019-11-10)
Hill Pong Yong Feng (2019-12-27)
Ng Jia Quan (2019-12-28)
Oleg Gritsenko (2020-01-01/2017-07-21)
Mengfei Shen (2020-01-01/2019-03-09)
Daniel Wallin (2020-02-02)
Gabriel Alejandro Orozco Casillas (2020-02-08)
Helmer Ewert (2020-09-26)
Paweł Duraj (2021-09-12)
István Kocza (2022-06-04)
Wong Chong Wen (黄崇文) (2022-07-24)
Eddy Deturche (2022-10-08)
Adrian Dębski (2022-10-16)
Álvaro Aguilar Salobreña (2022-12-11)
Vincent Hartanto Utomo (2022-12-16)
Viktor Zenk (2022-12-29)


----------



## Jacck (Jan 1, 2023)

Happy new year to all!

There are actually much difficulties for many people in the world. So I decided to do something easy to start the year: scrambling an 1x1x1 and solve it blind!


Spoiler: 1bld











And another interesting thing (my daughter told me that): we have a Fibonacci-day 1123


----------



## CatSharked (Jan 3, 2023)

I learned how to solve a 0x0x0 blindfolded literally in the blink of an eye


----------

